# Naruto: Shimofuri Main Thread l Part 2



## Laix (Jun 19, 2014)

_
"Right  and  wrong are  not what   separate us and our enemies. It's our  different   standpoints, our   perspectives that separate us. Both sides  blame one   another. There's   no good or bad side. Just two sides holding   different  views."

_*THE STORY*​After     the Fourth Ninja War the world, it changed… The good feelings and     newfound unity led the world to unite under one banner. The Kage's     formed a high council to govern all the countries. They make decisions     as a group instead of as individuals.

For 130 years the peace of the Kage High Council prospers.
 
However  enlightenment is upon civilization. The world has been    peaceful;  poverty and starvation are at an all-time low as the world    reaches  heights of never before seen posterity. But there is one    prevailing  thought that has climbed into the social consciousness. Are    the Kage’s  representatives of the people if the people did not choose    them?
 
A  social revolution consisting of those malcontent with their lack of    say  in the government begins in order to reorganize the politics of  the    High Kage Council. The first stone is cast when Iwakagure  attempts to    crush the new political movement by colonizing three  neighboring    villages that are in favor of change, Kusakagure,  Ishikagure, and    Amekagure. However there are some in Iwakagure who  are in support of    democracy, a separatist movement, and they conspire  with the oppressed    villages to annex a portion of Iwakagure. This  alliance becomes one    village, Fuzenkagure. This is the first domino  in the schism.
 
Elsewhere  some of the Kage’s decide to step down out of respect for    their  people’s wishes. These smaller nations band together and    essentially  form a separate ninja nation. The Black. The Kage High    Council responds  by consolidating its power and forming the White.
 
It has been 20  years since the formation of the Black and the White.    Tension is at an  all time high between them as the Black works to usurp    the White as the  number one ninja nation in the world.​*NEW MEMBERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO JOIN.*
Please see  thread for more information.

*PLEASE TURN YOUR SIG OFF WHEN POSTING.*
Thank you.​


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2014)

*OPENING*

_The Second Domino Falls_

_An Hour Earlier_ 
"So...he's still not talking?" A sultry female voice speaks behind the closing of a door, entering a room where the shadows danced off the walls being manipulated by a lone flickering light. The sound of gurgling permeated throughout the room bouncing off the walls in vibrant reverberation. 

"Eh, poor bastard acting like he’s a martyr or some lame ass shit. It seems we may have to 'encourage' him a bit." A younger male voice, more crass in his manner of speech spoke out in the darkness as his fire red hair swayed in and out of the dancing shadows.  The new arrival chuckled in response before reaching out beside her and pulling a lever. A loud cranking sound could be heard the room and soon sharp gasping of a man inhaling massive amounts of air filled the room. His breathing became jagged and raspy, as he coughed and spit up water. This prisoner, a man, was tied up by his feet, allowing the blood to rush toward his brain while he was dunked into a tub of water. 

 Once he had fully emerged, the woman knelt down to the man's eye level. Now visible to the eye was the sight of olive green hair and eyes the purest white, like snow, gleamed eerily. 

“Baby…do you still not want to talk? Hmm? Talk for mommy, okay?” She spoke sweetly. 

He was quiet at first, still catching his breath, but quickly he began to hack and spit directly in her face in his act of defiance. The bodily fluid oozed slowly down her face in streaks. A grin, from ear to ear, crossed her features while her eyes lit up, brighter than before. An obvious look of pleasure showed on her face in that moment while her tongue slowly traced the side of her face, taking all of his saliva into her mouth followed by a gulp.    

"You’re such a flirt, so if you want it that way. Jirou." She called out to her younger counterpart who reacted accordingly by bringing in two objects draped in cloth. A table was brought in as the objects held in Jirou’s hand were placed directly in the middle of it, eye to eye with their prisoner. 

As a result the man’s weary, but defiant gaze was soon etched with curiosity and caution. His female torturer placed the sole source of light onto the table directly beside these objects before she herself took a seat, gazing at whatever it was with amusement whilst tracing their outline with her finger. She flashed that hellish grin from before, the one befitting that of a devil, that exuded uncomfortable aura of lust and evil. 

“Allow me to spin a yarn for you. It’s about something that happened prior to our little date.” She said as she took a deep breathe. 

“There once was a woman named Leiko.” She began.

The man’s eyes smoldered with shock and then anger as he heard the name that escape her lips. He trashed about, trying in all his power to undo his restraints while he screamed and snarled like a caged animal. He loudly began screaming the name Leiko, over and over, hollering to know what she had done to this woman, his wife. The shadows seemed like an extension of the olive haired woman’s face, projecting her grin well beyond its normal means as she observed the reaction of her prey. 

“If you aren’t quiet you’ll never know how the tale goes, will you? She shushed with a finger over her mouth.

“Now where was I? Ah, there once was a woman named Leiko….”

_Flashback_
_"PLEASE STOP! YOU CAN'T DO THIS, HE'S JUST A BOY!" 

The voice was frantic, breaking up with each word that was being screamed. It belonged to a young female, late twenties at most, with bronze skin, black hair and lavender eyes. She ran down a dirt road with ragged breath, going as fast as her legs would take her. A great look of despair, fright, and fear were mixed into her eye sight as she ran off the dirt road, down a steep path and into a clearing with large amounts of vegetation. She continued to run without catching her breath nearly falling all over herself as she pushed past the large vegetation. The woman was quickly nearing her limit, but she could not stop. Something of importance had been taken from her, no words or any value could describe what was taken from her as she ran, pushing her body to its limits.

It was her child.

"P-p-please lady. I want my mom!" A small boy's voice could be heard just at the end of the clearing. The woman's eye lit up with excitement as she continued to push through. He wasn't too far just beyond this vegetation.

"Ko! Hang on baby, I'm coming!"_

---
"A woman named Leiko yelled, at the top of her lungs. I felt so bad that I decided to stop, just for her.
---

_The boy responded with a loud shout of "Mommy!" That was the only word she needed to hear as she finally made her out to see her child right before her.

Dangling over a ledge and at the bottom...a ravine of water._

---
“The woman was dusty and dirty, shaken and panicked, which makes sense considering what was happening. She looked ready to break down at any moment, so this woman named Leiko began to plead and beg for her son’s life. Repeating over and over that she knew absolutely nothing, after having deduced the reason why I was sent after them, pretty intelligent she was.  It was also quite the scene, even more so when this woman named Leiko, who husband had been taken and son now in mortal danger, offered to do... anything?” The olive haired woman explained. 

“So on her knees she fell, and out came her tongue, licking every inch of my boot. Such a sight it was, a mothers love for her child.” She continued
---

_Leiko slowly rose to her feet, head held down in shame, refusing to look her the woman in the eye. She just kept reminding herself that what she did was for her son.

"Alright, I believe you.” This woman said as she let the boy down on to the ground. 

"Go to your mother. She came all this way for you." The woman looked down at him with caring eyes and gave the kid small nudge. Leiko observed her as she did this. Her hands were right in her sight and and she didn't move an inch. It seemed as if she was going to let them go after all. None of it really mattered now, as she watched her son run toward her while she waited with open arms._ 
_End_

“It was such a heartwarming and tear-jerking sight as a child ran into his mother, a woman named Leiko’s, arms after such an ordeal; in fact, it was such a beautiful sight that, at the very moment, my hand got a little twitchy and…” She gasped as she trailed off. 

Then with a simple pull of the cloth, the two objects were revealed to be the severed heads of the man’s wife and child, staring directly at him which elicited an immediate outcry of grief and anguish as he stared at his family’s heads, presented to him like a gift. The man Jirou looked on slightly disturbed at what he just brought in, as the woman eyes lit with unmatched lust as she listened to the man pour his heart out in cries. As she stood up and exited the room, her job done, the only sound behind the closing door was the continuing scream of a man who had just lost everything he held dear. 

_*Present*_
The blare of chatter occupied an office like room. In the middle stood an oval shape table with three chairs, six in all, on each side of the table. Each one filled with people clothed in standard shinobi attire, consisting of a red outfit, which either had one sleeve or two, a lapel which is usually found on the side of a brown flak jacket and mesh armor around their ankles. This was the trademark attire of the shinobi of Iwagakure.

At the head of this oval table was a massive chair, and at the side stood a stout buxom woman of reasonable stature, with an eye patch. The chatter among this group quickly died down as a door opened and closed, accompanied by the sound of heavy footsteps that were tympanic in nature. This man emanated pride and power. His presence was so powerful that even his own men seemed to fidget as he took his seat at the head of the table.

“Tschikage-sama!” His men roared



“I brought you all here to let you know, that the ball is now in our park.” He spoke, his voice deep and robust. 

“Thanks to the efforts of a talented shinobi, the member of the separatist movement we caught not too long ago, has become all too willing to provide us with the information we need.” He explained. 

The woman beside him began passing out papers for the others to see, filled with various amounts of information. 

“Fuzengakure, a village composed of our neighbors Kusakagure, Ishikagure, Amekagure and a portion of our own beloved Iwagakure. For far too long we have sat on our heels, like any good parent, hoping that our children learn from their foolish mistakes and come to their senses. Unfortunately, they have continued to challenge our power at every turn. Against my better judgment we have held on to the past for much too long, but no longer.” Osamu roared with passion as he slammed his hand down onto the table, shaking the room. 

“We must be forthright, knowing the sensation of focus, never looking back on what has happen but only looking forward to what is to come or be. The past is now behind us, we are no longer the parent who refuses to acknowledge the growth of their child; in fact, we shall fully embrace it. From now on each action we take must be methodical to the core, everything must have order, and nothing we do to them will be without purpose or reason. Finally, above all, be proud of whatever it is we will accomplished no matter what has been done.” He bellowed as he eyed each shinobi in the room, their eyes lit with unwavering determination. 

“I promise this to you, at the end of the day. Fuzengakure _*will fall*_.” ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 19, 2014)

*Recruitment I*

*Ren Houki*

He collapsed on his bed, completely exhausted, like a dead weight. It was early afternoon, and he'd only just made it back after the waterfall training. The entire time he walked back, he was still dripping wet, shivering from the coldness of the morning water?though, at a certain point the water stopped being 'quite cold' and 'very cold' to him and just became 'cold'. His body just shut down completely and he couldn't tell the difference anymore. His appearance drew quite a few stares from the few who were out and about at 10 AM: the old early risers who were, coincidentally, generally the more judgmental people about the village.

But he was far too exhausted to care and just kept dragging himself across the streets towards his house. When he finally got home, the first thing Ren did was throw himself into a burning hot shower. The feel of the high pressure water burning against his skin felt immensely good, sending a wave of relaxing warmth circling across his body. He stayed inside for about twenty minutes and came back out with crimson stained skin.

And now he was laid on top of his bed. _"I'm exhausted. I'm never doing that shit again."_ He thought to himself, and then stopped, suddenly aware that he was too worn out to even form coherent thoughts to himself. It was just painful; like a 8 year old kid trying to solve a maths puzzle inside his head. The pieces were there, but he just couldn't fit them all together, and he ended up smashing them together.

_Coo._

A soft sound resounded in his ears, forcing the shinobi to painfully open his eyes again. His vision returned slowly, with the rings of darkness expanding outwards with strained difficulty, but as it returned a distinctive white shape appeared to be perched on his chest, nuzzling at his arm. "Damn shinobi hawks. Fuck off, I'm not going to do any missions." He grumbled, rubbing his eyes. Like hell he was going to chase anymore cats when his legs felt like they were going to buckle on a damn _bed_. The Hokage could go jump off a cliff.

But as his sight fully returned to him, it came upon the Houki that the bird wasn't a hawk. It was a small white dove, with a small scrap of paper attached to it's wing. Ren frowned, slightly confused by the bizarre development. "Okay, I'll play your game." He muttered, as the small bird pecked at his face. Raising his finger, he delicately tore off the string holding the paper to it's wing and brought the note to his face.



> If you're reading this note, which I know you have, then I think it's safe to assume my cute little dove made it to you.
> 
> I was going to make this request yesterday, but you seemed rather busy with your training. Congratulations on the new jutsu, by the way?I look forward to seeing it in the exams. So, I decided to push the date back a little bit and sent this to you today, but... it looks as though I underestimated just how brutal Kyoudou-san's training regime is, haha.
> 
> ...



Ren scrunched his eyebrows. "What the hell?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2014)

_ The Third Domino:
Stratagem of the World’s Strongest
_














*Konohagakure no Sato:*

The desk in the Hokage's office is a timeless, treasured, artifact. This very desk goes as far back as the Third Hokage, the God of Shinobi—Hiruzen Sarutobi. If one were to make a list of the greatest shinobi to ever live, every person to sit behind this desk would be on that list. At this point in time, the man sitting behind this famed desk was unlike the others before him; he had been "cursed" from birth, as some of the old men in their age of antiquity put it. However, out of all the varied and certainly qualified men in Konoha, there was a certain valor and gravitas this man possessed that ultimately made him a great leader, one that could never be forgotten. Uchiha Rakiyo was a man whose strong determination and iron-will would cause the very balance of the world to shift violently; he was the man with a sight beyond sight.



While he pondered about what was right and what was not, there was an estranged sensation that brew within him, knowing set outcome might bring hazardous consequences, eyes held weighed with worry, closed and envisioning darkness, although a man who was not only calculated, but very much an intellectual, he knew how things would come to a head after this grand undertaking had been executed. Magnificently, this had been in progress for quite the time, he would play a bargain he had never even witnessed before, but with glee stirring in his gut, he felt that this was the right course of action, the right steps to ensure prosperity for not only himself, his clan, but the entirety of the village. Yes, this was but the first step of utter peace. He was a man that followed the road that led to benevolence; he would pave roads if needed to find the suited peace. And now, a breath escaped his lungs, as he prepared himself mentally. 

Tiger, Ram, Snake, Tiger, Ram, Snake, Boar

The seals were not so fast as to be blurs, no the purpose was not for attack it was for defense and in order to achieve this goal he needed to be precise. As he ended on ‘boar’, a dark violet swaddled the form of the Hokage, the violet leapt off him like flames. His frame began to smolder and smoke billowed, except this was no ordinary smoke. It seemed to possess a measure of sentience as it comingled and coalesced within itself forming the protoplasm of a man, a double of Uchiha Rakiyo. Where he would have to go to ensure his or her safety was too dangerous, he could not be seen, nor could anyone else be trusted with this mission. The life model of Rakiyo nodded at his original; there was an unspoken exchange betwixt the two Rakiyo’s. The clone went toward the window, his eyes began to glimmer with a dark red radiance, the wind sang a tune beckoning him and in turn he answered its call by dispersing into a nebulous cloud. 

Why does the Hokage, one of the most powerful men on the planet, have to approach any place in the dead of night all cloak and dagger like? The person he is going to see is in his own right one of the most powerful men on Earth as well, but his strength is not in being a shinobi it as the man closest to God, he is the Pope of Jashin.
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2014)

Rakiyo was veiled in the raiment only customary of a Kage, its long whitened shroud that held the insignia of the land of Fire. The burning will that had been bequeathed throughout generations to come. Yes, this was the sign that only he of the highest ranking could bare, the responsibility of thousands upon thousands of lives. Their souls held neatly in his warmth, as he was the shield to these lands, and the sword as well. 

"Please do not be alarmed and my apologies for the intrusion. I take it that the clandestine nature of my arrival has tipped you off to the fact I’m not here as your ‘friend’, I come as Uchiha Rakiyo, the current Hokage of Konoha."

Sullen with a bushel of enigma he let his words stretch on emphasizing his family name and title. There was no hauteur present within Rakiyo's presentation just a nonchalant introduction that carried a two thousand ton title.

“Come now deary, there is no need for such a formal introduction after such an informal entrance. As I have told you before my door is always open to you young Rakiyo, you are the Hokage after all. You have been a friend and benefactor of this church so what can I do for you tonight?”

The way the Pope spoke evoked a certain imagery within the mind’s eye of the Hokage, it was like every word had a serpentine elongation creating an almost duplicitous cadence. This was a description many of the High Kage Council had used to describe their erstwhile dealings with the Pope. He would say one thing and the tone may have been disguised as such, but the way he looked at you had the ability to make your skin crawl. This was not a jutsu or his chakra this was his nature, but a man cut from the gilded cloth such as Rakiyo did not let this feeling deter him. As he had said this was necessary and not a social call.

”Well Pope of Jashin it appears we both have a problem and I think we can come to an understanding on how to help each other out. It has come to my attention that one of your flock has been doing very bad things in your lord’s name. I do not know what your role is nor do I care.”

The old man grinned widely at the notion of the wrongdoing, his yellow stained rotting teeth on full display. While the Pope was a bit of a nihilist that was not the reason for his smile, no it was the fact that they were now both pussyfooting around yet Rakiyo had made the first concession. The truth was he knew full well about the goings ons in the lives of his churchgoers, he may have been old but he spent a lot of time endearing himself to his constituency. Whether it be someone of low birth or nobility the Pope took the time to be hands on, thus the lack of surprise at the implication he would know what Rakiyo was talking about.

”I have not told the other Kages about the murders and obviously I have not come to ask you to handle them. I’m fully aware of the relationship you enjoy with all of the ninja nations not to mention the relationship you shared with my predecessor. You and your people will be allowed to do as you please. The only thing I have come for today is to ask you to stay out of ‘it’.”

The old man began to hoot and holler maniacally. Having his finger on the pulse he knew what Rakiyo was asking and he knew why he had come to him first. Plain words were unnecessary they would talk cryptically to ensure they both had some form of plausible deniability.

”When good men do not act calamity follows… I will not tip the scales, as it is not our way. I am the emissary of Jashin and I would not do something that would displease him. Because of that I will not stand in your way. I do like you very much young Hokage, but do not be foolish. Jashin is our true father, the salvation of man, and the one who will uplift us. What my children do in his name is not an indignity by which you can throw around veiled threats. You and you council may do as you wish and I will not impede you if that means Lord Jashin may be sated by your actions.”

”Do not misunderstand, Pope of Jashin, I have come because out of respect for my predecessor. I do not balk at the prospect of a conflict with you; I’ve only come to show you that we are serious in our desires. If you should do anything to get in our way then the full might of the High Kage Council will come down on your house. ”

The air in the room began to thicken as both men decided to ratchet up their intensity. Neither man was shouting nor giving away too much emotion, but that did not necessarily deafen the emphatic nature of their weighted threats. This was however not an impasse as the old man broke the tension in the room.

”Yo ho ho ho!!! Young whippersnapper I must say I do appreciate a good amount of capriciousness during proceedings such as these.  Breaking through the veil of pretense to unveil the brilliant colors hidden behind the curtain. We have an agreement… Stay out of each other’s way.”

The two main heavyweights of this world, no maybe the two most powerful men on this planet, were at odds but had come to a tenuous agreement. They would not interfere with each other’s machinations so long as it meant something beneficial for each other’s cause.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 19, 2014)

*Recruitment II*

*Ren Houki*

_The next day._

He had a good nap at home, yesterday. After reading the note and mulling it over for a few minutes, Ren promptly fell asleep after realizing that he wasn't going to get any leads with a piece of paper. It definitely sounded suspicious to him, though. How did that person know he was training? Ren certainly didn't see anybody watching him when he was training, and he would have assumed the elder would have noticed if he were.

This meant that there were only really two possibilities. One, the person was stealthy enough to elude Kyoudou somehow. Or two, the elder had noticed and chose not to do anything because he was working with this guy. Ren scratched his head as he walked down the streets, tying back his hair. _"I guess I'll find out in a bit, then,"_ he shrugged to himself.

Sora's Sushi was a small sushi shack, a little out of the way near the central business district of Konoha. It was recently opened and despite not really seeing many customers, it seemed to still somehow remain open. The building itself was built in a traditional Japanese style, with wooden walls which had various patterns carved into them and a curtain entrance. 

Naturally, Ren entered, his curiosity pushing back any shards of paranoia he might have had. A series of chimes rang in his ear as he entered; presumably to indicate to the owner that someone came in. But when he got in...

The place was completely empty. Eerily empty, and devoid of any presence of people. The only person around was a tall, mustached old man, dressed in a chef uniform, making sushi. His eyes were narrow and completely fixated on the pile of salmon strips resting on his work top and, despite his lanky posture, had unusually large hands which moved with startling dexterity. It reminded Ren a little bit of a spider weaving a web; just as fascinating to watch, and equally unnerving. Why was he making so many when there was nobody around?

He decided to engage in conversation. It was better than standing in silence, at least. "Hello. I was meant to meet someone here at this time. Was there a reservation?" Asked Ren.

Silence followed. Like clockwork, as if the Houki didn't even exist, the chef brought a large slab of salmon onto his work top with one hand, a knife suddenly flipping into his other hand. He brought the knife down, slicing off a strip of the salmon, the sound of metal crashing into plastic verbetering in Ren's ears. And then again, and again, until the silence was completely swallowed up by the sounds of the sushi maker's heavy slicing. His knife advanced up the fish quickly, soon reaching the tail. The chef looked down for a few more moments, and finally acknowledged Ren's existence. "Oh, yeah. There's another guy, but he's a bit late, so please take a seat." Said the chef, a fat finger gesturing to one of the nearby chairs. His voice was rough; slightly mismatched with his build.

Ren blinked, then gave a nonchalant shrug, moving to one of the chairs. "Sure," he said, sitting down, then looked at the chef again, "so, what's with all the sushi?" He asked, his head swivelling around without great subtlety to indicate the lack of people in the restaurant. 

At this, the chef gave a smirk. He placed a bright pink slice of salmon top of a roll of rice, and then said, "I have a lot of people to feed, y'know."

The Houki opened his mouth to reply, but before he could, he heard a click in his ears. A moment later, his chair rocked, which caused him to look down. His eyes opened wide in shock, and he quickly reached inside his pouch to produce a kunai, but in an instant, the chair slipped down. The light of the small sushi shack gave away to a tunnel of darkness, the wind crashing into his face as he fell down the hole...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality *​_
The night has finally fallen upon us, covering everything with darkness. For some reason there?s not a single star in the sky; even the moon that I like so much is hidden behind those dark clouds which are harbinger of a looming storm. I am here standing in front of a cliff which below it, gives birth to a rocky path that ends after hundreds of meters, on a mid sized town which can be clearly seen as a parade of lights from my position. I check the clock again, 2200 hours, the troops must be about to arrive since this operation is set to start one hour before mid night. I look around, Kaito-senpai and Takao-san went off on the last survey so the only thing accompanying me are the tents lying ten meters into the forest, for the camp we are holding after the mission. I am also taking this time to concentrate and get into my role, this will be the first time for me to direct a mission. 

I didn?t have to wait long before the two men that arrived here with me would appear saying that there, indeed was nothing to worry about. "The time is coming"is what the ANBU with the hawk mask said as I can only breath in and out relaxing my body and my mind. Deeming what will happen tonight as something crazy is getting short"Are you ready, little cub? Rememebr that we are your safety measure here in case something goes out of control. Do you already know what to do?"is what Kaito-senpai asked and well, I already have clear in my mind that this can not be avoided"Yeah. I?m not sure how this will go, but there?s one thing I am sure about, after this, at least half of those softies will hate me for real."is my answer as both of my companions nod. Seems that they knew I would reach that conclusion.

Time passes and it wasn?t until 2230 hours that the squads started to appear. First person I saw was that bum of a jounin teacher, the one who was the princess? team leader. Behind him there were a bunch of shinobi, not a single one of them wearing any kind of uniform and by what I can see the number of people amounts to twenty for this first group although there is something that calls my attention: all of them are wearing plastic badges of three different colors. Yellow, blue and red are what I can see. I smile behind the mask, whoever organized them before coming was aiming for my job to become a bit easier at least at first. 

The man with the messy hair approached me, staring as if looking for an answer, guess he knows who I am"Who is this mission?s leader?"he asked, seems like he has an idea of what is going to happen here and he doesn?t like it."That would be me."I reply and he seems to get surprised for a moment before turning his back on me and go back to where the team he was leading stopped while murmuring something I have been repeating in my mind since we left Konoha: "What?s Hokage-sama thinking?". Ignoring this I fix my gaze on one of the genin in the group, how do I know this person is a genin? well, because she is my kouhai in the ANBU squad. Hyuga Hitomi is her name. As I scan her appereance, I notice that she is wielding a red badge, this just tells me that most likely the people who have recently joined the Black Ops will all be wearing red badges. It seems that she has noticed my presence but she just won?t talk to me, apparently she is confused since no one knows what will happen. Fifty people is a lot for a mere mission so it?s natural that they are all nervous.

We waited five minutes more and the second group arrived, this time there wa sno jounin with them and the one leading was a guy who, if I don?t remember wrong, just turned into a chunin during the last exams. He is nothing special so I won?t concentrate on him. Same as the people who arrived first, they all are wearing different colored badges meaning that I still gotta discover who are the regular shinobi and who are the prospects for the Black Ops. I count each person in the place, they are about thirty five ninja, most of them chunin and genin. I think a couple are recently appointed young jounin. Now everything we gotta do is wait for the rest and we should be ready to start.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 19, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[Train]*​
[Divergent Special Event,Where Am I?!]
Liquid Time​
"Please excuse us, but...what are you even doing here?"

The blonde bombshell in the making pulled her gaze from Ryoko as she patted the Hyūga's hair back down. Trying her best, with one hand, to make the mess that was the princess' hair go back to some semblance of style. But with her lack of experience and attention divided between her task and the metal she munched on all Suzume was really doing was making Ryoko's hair messier. When her blue eyes finally fell upon Taneda and what she was met with. Was an unimposing white haired boy with think framed glasses and messy hair, wind drag and all.  Her head tilts to the side as if she was trying to understand what the boy had asked her.

It wasn't that she didn't understand the simple concept of what had been asked No, that was rather easy since Edie wasn't within eyeshot. No, more the question that was running through her head was why does this boy talk so funny? Her gaze shifted from him over to Ren who was content with looking out the window at the passing scenery. Seemed like Ugly Ponytail didn't share this white haired boy's inquisitive nature and Ryoko would have voiced her concern on her own if Suzume wasn't supposed to be here. So that left but one option. Glasses was stupid. Pulling a her hand from Ryoko's hair, leaving it in a condition that a curious younger sister would, the pre-teen pulls it to her lips. 

Pointing the partially eaten metal toward Taneda Suzume shakes it, "Tacky Sweater talks funny." she states popping down from her seat by Ryoko. Walking over the destroyed table she pauses and looks down, "Entitled-San, remind me to reprimand this owners of this train over the sloppy keep of their furnishings." is stated her eyes darting over her shoulder to make sure that she understood what she'd stated. By now Ryoko was used to this Edie like behavior from Suzume. The Hyuga merely cut her eyes away from the blonde, she was the one that destroyed the table in the first place. But the Edie in the girl would never admit that. Ryoko found this sad too, for when the girl was apart from her big sister. She wasn't all that bad.

With Ryoko now in her 'place' Suzume turned back to the spectacled boy that had asked her in such a strange manner what she was doing here. Putting the piece of metal back in her mouth she leans out to get a better look at who she was about to address. "Well, first of all Tacky Sweater" Suzume states leaning to the left and right just to make sure that the boy didn't have some flea or other pest he was speaking for, "You're a singular person with bad fashion sense. That vest is ugly and I'm not sure who you're trying to impress with a shirt that lost it's appeal two hundred years ago. The slacks and loafers would be a nice touch if you were oh, fifty. But seeing that you're only look a little older than myself, all this tells me is that your mother dresses you." there was a verbal slap in every word that Suzume spat, even with Edie not in a view, the young girl was rattling off the insults like she been tempered to do, "And if you're trying to impress someone with that ever so light rose tint to your glasses I hate to inform you that the seventies called wanting their horrible style back." pulling the metal from her mouth she then folds her arms across her chest.

"As far as what I'm doing here." is bit while she looked around, "Last I checked, it wasn't a crime to ride a train." is stated "And don't even get me started on this drab upholstery, it looks as if whoever dressed you furnished this car, speaking of which. What am I doing in a peasant car?" as she looked around the confusion deepened across her face. What was she doing on a train? Edie's birthday was coming up and she was supposed to be shopping for that pump thingy that Ryoko helped her with. "Entitled-San, I was looking for that gift you suggested for Nee-San, what am I doing here?" ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 19, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 46, Akane's Awakens! II]​


Akane's dark pools turn to Hatori as the boy placed a hand on her. Stopping her from pulling the last needle from her arm, "Akane I didn't go through all that effort to bring you back here so you can kill yourself from blood loss." is the statement made. The boy looked genuine in his convictions. This brings a beaming smile to the girl's face and she placed a hand on his. She could barely remember the boy hovering over her, like a guardian angel in her darkest hour of need. "You no haf worry wid Akane, cher tough as dried gator skin." {You don't have to worry about me. I'm as tough as dried gator leather.} is stated as she pulled a little closer to him.  "Dough if you wan, ol' cher 'ere. Cher can dank you." {Though if you want, old girl here. She can thank you.} that wide grin turned suggestive for just an instant.

Thankfully Hatori's attention was grabbed by April as shouts flooded from the front of the room. Releasing his grip on Akane the owl burst onto the scene. With the boy's attention turning to his flying partner a Nurse walked up to Akane and softly placed a hand on her shoulder, "Miss, if you will, we'll feed you as soon as you get settled back in  a bed in the back." is stated. "Fud fo' Akane?" {Food for me?} is asked. Drool formed from the sides of her lips and her special thank you offer to Hatori is quickly forgotten as she is turned on a heel back toward the E.R. by the Nurse that was now taking charge of her again. "Yes food for Akane, but like I said, we have to get you settled again. Get those leads back in you. We still have to see if the treatments worked for us." is stated.

Akane merely nodded as the nurse looped an arm in her's, so she isn't distracted by something else. With a gentle nudge Akane is walked back through the large doors and into the back. Mizuirono shook her head, "I do believe that Akane will be okay." she mused while turning her attention back to the returned April. The owl was more beautiful in the light than she remembered, of course being a swamp wolf, most owls she saw were muddy brown or green. April had prettier plumage in contrast. "Welcome back April-chan." is stated in a welcoming tone as Mizuirono walked up to the pair. It was good to see that the foul was in good health, as if she remembered correctly. Her well being directly correlated to Hatori's.

While her partner examined the stone that she'd brought him, April swiveled her head around and looked down on the wolf. Turning on Hatori's shoulders soon April's body was aligned with her head. She allowed her wings to spread almost majestically and she gave a short bow to the canine, "Hatori was a good pack mule I take it, carrying Akane to safety?" is asked.                
Mizuirono got a coyote like grin about her face, "Very much so, he was a gentleman  the whole time. Though, if he isn't careful he may become something else." is snickered as she harkened back on Akane wanting to thank Hatori in her own special way. The wolf didn't know if her sly poke at him went noticed or unnoticed as the boy's gaze was almost transfixed on the stone that he now held in palm.

"Well at-least it isn't a rodent."

Yep, he wasn't paying her any mind as his eyes stayed on the powder white stone with dark almost runic markings that ran it's surface. They seemed to faintly glow while he closed his hand up around it. Turning it looked as if he were about to add to his previous statement when a loud voice rang through the room. 

"Well naw, 'ow long it been dat Ah last see you Mizuirono?" {Well now, how long has it been since I last saw you Mizuirono"} the wolf's ears quickly perk up and her head turns to where the voice came. There a large man stood with eyes as fiery as Akane's and a dialect that swam of the bayous. "Father!" is yelp as she ran up to him and bounded about the fellow. His free hand reaches out and lands atop the wolf's head. Which causes her to sit as he ruffled her fur. "The mission that Akane and I did for the Medical Academy dad." is replied. But before the man could speak another did, "So, this is Mizuirono, my it is an honor. It's not too often you meet Ninken that can speak a human tongue." a feminine voice states coming up behind the large man. As she meets the man's position he turns his attention to Hatori. "Oh, and who are you lady.", "Naw, naw. No need to be dat way. Cher 'ere, she mah second in command." is stated. The woman kneels and holds the back of her hand out to the wolf. 

"Emiko, and I'm more of a secretary to Ryota than a second in command. I keep up with his missions and make sure his payments are received for the work he does." is stated as the wolf smelled her. Picking up no malicious intent, and only the lingering scent of Ryota on her the wolf sits and pants, "Sorry for my aggressiveness earlier." is stated as Ryota handed the woman a bag. "I'll take this change of cloths back to Akane then." she walks off with the bag while Ryota walked pass Mizuirono and up to Hatori. Holding his hand out he introduces himself, "Ma name be Hyūga, Ryota. 'N' Ah lak to dank you fo' saving ma lil gerl." {My name is Hyuga, Ryota. I'd like to thank you for saving my daughter.} ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 19, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Forest of Death,  Konohagakure]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 47: A Deal in Deception]​
_?Just because something isn't a lie does not mean that it isn't deceptive. A liar knows that he is a liar, but one who speaks mere portions of truth in order to deceive is a craftsman of destruction.?  _
- Criss Jami​
The girl's dark blood pooled under around her arm. The agonizing howls of pain reverberate through the forest while Satoshi peeled her like a grape. The soft pop of flesh echoes and he pulled the kunai free of the girl's arm. Her body was weak from the toxins running through her veins. Her chin quivers in agony when he pulled the layer of skin from her arm that he just flayed free. His hot breath rolled over her ear when he leaned down to her, "You are quite the actress" is chuckled. Suddenly and violently his right hand fires up while he dropped the scrap of flesh to the forest floor. Clenching his hand together he pulls it toward his body. 

From the forest a loud clattering sound is heard as the mobile cameras are pulled in toward them. The shadow that had started to fall in the twilight is set ablaze as several of Konoha's mobile platform cameras explode from slamming into the trees around the pair. Flaming balls of rubble slam into the foliage covered soil and slowly cook away starting new fires. With a snort the white haired boy pulls himself from atop the woman and tossed the Kunai into the dirt by her head. "You really sold that performance." is added to his earlier statement while he adjusted his gloves. Pulling them down on his wrist he looked up to her while he patted some of the water from his hair. The toxin present flows down between his eyes. A frown cut his features and he wiped his face clean as the woman started to move. 

Pulling her arm up, the corpse arm that Satoshi had used to push hers into the soil with rolls free. "I really thought you poisoned me back there." is muttered as she felt her body start to return to normal. "If you would have breath in any more and you could have died." is simply stated while he squatted down over the remains of his puppet. Brushing some of the busted components aside he sighs. The boy had done quite a number to Doru. "Say what? And you broke the antidotes?" is asked with a bite as she rolled to her ass and spun in his direction. Wiping dirt from her blouse she glared at him, "The venom in your tone is a turn on, but no. I'm a puppeteer. My forte is slight of hand." is stated holding an arm up he slides three viles of light blue liquid into view. The woman narrowed her eyes and chuckled, "You're a bastard you know that?", "I know whom my father was. A better description of myself would be asshole." is simply replied as he allowed them to vanish as quickly as they appeared. 

"So, I guess the question I have to ask. Is why did you want me to get involved in that way?" the question doesn't even stir the boy as he pulled parts of the puppet from the mangled mass of debris that Zell had turned it into. "You scratch my back and I'll scratch your. Lets not forget that you are the one that asked me to kill the molesting older brother you had." is stated while he pointed toward the boy's remains. The girl pulled an arm to her shoulder and rubbed. She hated her brother. He was the reason that she could act as well as she could. She had to get them the things they needed as well as pretend that nothing ever happened between them. "You'll pay that forward later. Though you can consider your debt over being seen as dead by your village paid in full." is added as he stood. 

A deep scowl was etched in his features. There wasn't really much he could do to save Doru, he'd have to build the puppet up from scratch. That'd take him too long and if the Exams were more than two parts as he suspects, this could get hairy for him and quite quickly. "Alright, but that still didn't answer my question Zansatsu. Why did you want me to come to their rescue?" is asked. When Kirisaki and Satoshi traded the 'fatal' blows Satoshi had substituted himself with his Poison Clone, thus in the time between the attack and his reappearance he approached the girl with his proposition. "You do know I could have killed you. Right?" is asked. Satoshi chuckled. "Life is but a play. All have their entrances and all have their exits. I take no care in the matter of my own life or death. If that were to have happened, then that would be it lady the dead cannot mourn what may have been." is plainly stated. 

There was no passion or life in the voice. Just a cold calculation that made the woman's skin crawl. "But to answer your question more fully, it is quite simple. The boy, Zellous Kazama. He is little more than damaged goods at this point. But even damaged goods can be of use if properly motivated.", "He swore to cut the darkness from you and let you live with what you've done. I don't see how that can be helpful in any way to you or your goals. whatever they are.", "Hmhmhmhmhm" is chuckled as he walked over to her. Threads attach to her chin and he pulled her gaze to his, "The boy is that special type of naive and from the grit and determination in his voice, whomever is watching over him has yet to tell him that his beloved mother all so ill was brutally murdered. That most of his friends and all his family are dead. That his home is a barren waste. No, he is too full of hope to know the stark truth.", "Why didn't you tell him?" is asked

Satoshi released his hold on her and turned on his heel, "He'd not have believed me, no he is that special type of stupid. He'll discover it for himself and when that time comes. It'll either break him or it'll twist him in a deliciously ironic way. Who knows, he may become more of a realist than even myself." a venomous cackle slipped from his lips while the Mist Kunoichi pulled herself to her feet. "Well, that doesn't explain the Nun." Satoshi looked over his shoulder at the mention of Kirisaki or so the silver haired Zell had called her that. "She, well. The nun is a special case, the heart of darkness knows its own. Sooner or later she'll come into her own." is replied as he turned on his heel. With a flick of his wrist he pulled his tattered cloak to him then throws it to her feet, "Transform yourself into something small enough to fit in with my Puppet. When we get to my Hotel I'll explain phase two of my plan with you." is demanded. The girl rolled her lip. But she had little choice, this mad man seemed to still have the ability to kill her even in the state he was in. "What about that Zell, he said he would come back for me.", "I'd wager your screams are enough to keep him from coming back. No need to retrieve a corpse." ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 19, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Love Hotel, Fuzengakure]​*
[Looking for Kei Sili, the Misadventures of Akane in Fuzengakure II]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*​

"I think I can help you young lady." a voice rang from the shadows. Akane's head snaps to the side as a man dressed in a light suit steps from the alley. His dark hair was styled in corn rolls and he wore thin framed glasses that slid partly down his nose. Outside the dopey expression, the only defining feature of the man was the chain that ran from his nose to his left ear. Akane couldn't help but catch a laugh as the man shoved his hands into his pockets.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Mamoto, Teruhisa Human Trafficking and Sex Seller




"But, for me to help such a.. ahem, lovely lady I need to know who, or what it is that you are looking for. If you cannot tell I am a man that can find things." Mizuirono looked distrustfully at the man while Akane planted her hands on her hips and looked at the man as if she were trying to either kill him or scare him. "Ah dun lak you fancy city talk." {I don't like your fancy talking.} Akane snips balling a fist in the man's face. Teruhisa put both hands up defensively as he worked out what exactly the girl had said to him. He'd worked with plenty of drunks in his time. But this girl's speech was something else. It almost boggled the mind. But that slight accent with the speech. It spoke outsider, but her red hair and pools of endless red eyes told another story all together. 

That surly almost self righteous attitude just added fuel to the fire. Forcing a soft grin across his face he allowed one hand to slowly fall to the girl's fist and push is gently from him, "I assure you." he states feeling that he'd deciphered what it was that she said, "That I mean you no harm and my 'fancy' talk is just how I speak. I was brought up to be proper to all ladies." is added as he allowed his hand to raise back up. Trying to show both girl and canine that he meant either no harm. Though he had to catch that grin that tried to slip across his face. He'd heard rumor that members of the Fenikkusu Clan had moved from Fuzen years ago and that they occasionally came back to visit. 

That had to be it, it explained the funny speech and her being with a rather big dog, "I don't know what your up to mister, but I will bite your balls off if you do not leave us alone." the man gulped and sweat started to bead on his brow, scratch that. Not just a dog, a talking dog. "Mizuirono, dat rude. Dis man gon halp us." {Mizuirono, that's rude. This man has offered to help us.} Akane reprimands to the wolf's dismay. Did she just get onto her about trying to urge this con artist to leave them be. "Akane, you can't be seriously thinking about getting this. This louse to help us." is stated in shock. Akane nods which brings a wide grin to the man's face. 

He had Ryo in his eyes. Just how much money could he get off selling a member of the Fenikkusu as a sex slave. He even bet he could make a Ryo or two off the pelt of her wolf. "I'm sure your distrust in me is misplaced, Ms. Mizuirono. I am a simple man placed on this world to help." he states bowing. Of course when he said help, he meant his bottom line and not other people. Pulling his head up he offers his hand, "Now, Ms. Akane how is it I can help you?" he asks in a sickly sweet manner trying to win the girl over with sweet talk. Akane rolled her lip and spat on the ground by his feet, "Ah ain't no lady boy-o. 'N' Ah be lookin' fo' mah sister, Kei." {I'm not a lady buddy. And I'm looking for my sister Kei.} is replied. The man's smile almost slipped as he watched her spit at him. This girl may be a harder sell than he thought. But it'd have to be worth the Ryo in the end. Right?

He resolves himself and flips his palm in a showing manner. He'd made out most of that, "I do believe I remember a girl by that name coming this way not too long ago." he states. Seeing the concern in Akane's eyes he started to build on his fabrication, "I had to save her you see, men had her and were going to do bad things to her. She is safe now, in my office actually. Would you like to see her?" Akane's eyes lit up at the news and nods furiously as the man motioned for her to follow him. "Akane, don't! We don't even know if he is telling..." the man slipped into the darkness with Akane before the wolf could finish. ~ 

_-Present, with Ishikawa, Avaron_

"Well, that is indeed an interesting you say this girl was an angel?" is asked after the girl told her story to the reporter. The almost naked girl nods, "She came in looking for someone I think, but when she didn't see what ever it was she got mad." is added to the story she'd told. "Is that when that vile man, Teruhisa tried to attack her?", "Yes ma'am. He tried to drug her, but the girl seemed to smell it as she turned on him. That dog was something else too. Bit that bastard right in the balls." is stated, "That is a story, but please watch your language, we are a family program after all.", "You can't bleep that?", "We're live." the girl blushed. That red face then turned crimson as she covered herself. "I-I gotta go." is gasped as she ran off camera. "Great, who am I going too get a scoop from now." is muttered as she turned to the camera man. 

"Well, you heard it here first Fuzengakure. After being tricked into the clutches of a Human Trafficker a red headed girl turned the tables on the man and brought his evil sex ring down around him through her rampage in his den of carnal sin. That rampage is what brought the Fuzen Hunter Squads here. Though we have yet to find this redhead or her dog we will continue to search for her. This is Ishikawa, Avaron reporting on Location in Fuzen's World Famous Red Light District. Back to you at the studio Katsuo." 

*"Thank you Ishikawa, Avaron...."*~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 19, 2014)

*Recruitment III*

*Ren Houki*

Once the white light receded from Ren's eyes, he became aware of his new surroundings. The new area was a medium sized room, roughly the same size and structure as the sushi bar. But it looked nothing like it at all. Instead of a wooden floor, this room was spread with golden tiles. And instead of the paper walls which layered the interior of the sushi bar, they had seemingly been refurbished with leather. Glass tables, sofas and other expensive looking pieces of furniture were scattered across the room and on the far side, envied in a dim golden light, was what appeared to be a bar.

What really caught his attention, however, was the girl who was stood over him as he remained in his chair, still shocked. She looked strikingly beautiful, with long waist-length black hair which cascaded down her back and framed her face and piercing blue eyes. She looked at Ren, her expression impassive. "Ah, it looks like you're here." Commented the girl. Her voice was soft and quiet, yet at the same time, steel-like.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Ren shot out from his chair, straight towards the girl, pinning her against a wall with a kunai in hand, pressed near to her throat. His electric blue eyes locked onto her steel blue eyes, cold and sharpened like the predatorial gaze of a beast about to go in for the kill. "What the hell is this place?" Demanded the Houki.

The raven haired girl seemed unimpressed, her eyes dipping down to look at the kunai, then back at Ren. "Another crude one, so it appears. This time a pervert, too," she seemed relatively unperturbed by the Houki's hostility, her voice remaining as bored-sounding as it had when she first spoke, "are you able to think for yourself, or are you always so keen to jump for violence? Regardless, if you're so eager..."

Feeling a light touch on his arms, the Houki instinctively retreated. The movement was made a few moments too late, however, as a small gust of wind hit him mid-jump, sending him off balance and making him land a few feet away from where he had originally intended. _"A martial arts throw?"_ Ren observed, his eyes scanning over the girl's posture. One leg was extended outwards, her body bending towards the right while her dominant arm extended outwards. Now that things had gotten a little clearer, he could make out further details: the girl was quite slim. Not twig-like in her build, but neither was she particularly voluptuous or bodacious.

She brought a hand up to her face, lifting a stray strand of hair to tuck it between her ear before addressing Ren once more. "Could you stop staring at me? It's making me quite uncomfortable. Surely, even a deprived male such as yourself has seen a girl like me?"  She said, pulling her gaze back at Ren. Well, she certainly had a mouth on her. 

A small vein of irritation bulged on his forehead, but Ren resisted the urge to fall into her taunting game. Instead, he gave an amused smirk, suppressing his irritation. "The fact that you can say all those big headed things is amazing, in it's own sense. But let's not kid ourselves here. There's nothing to really stare at, is there? The only thing you're lacking more are wit and taunting skills." He said, replacing his kunai with his tantō.

It took a few moments for the jibe to fully process, but when it did, the girl's porcelain cheeks flushed a light, barely noticeable red. She gave a strained smile, as if suppressing the urge to slap him. "Aggressive and lacking in manners, too. Clearly, you weren't very well trained." The girl bit back.  

Ren spun the blade in his hand, catching it between his fingers as he made his next reply. "Ah, I suppose you'd be an expert on being _trained_, wouldn't you?" He was quite sure that, at this point, he should have rushed her with a shunshin and strike, but for some bizarre reason, he found himself just standing there.

The girl began to speak, but was quickly cut across by another voice and the distinctive sound of dulled clapping. "As entertaining as that was to watch, I'm afraid I'll have to cut this short." He said bemusedly, entering through the front entrance. He was tall and slim, dressed in a white suit which sharply contrasted with the dark exterior of the room and almost glowed against it. Shougo looked at Ren. "My apologies for the somewhat rude welcome. That wasn't planned, on my part. Please take a seat. I promise you won't fall through it, this time. Yuki-san, please do the same." Said the brown haired shinobi, flashing a smile.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 19, 2014)

*Taneda*
Train Bound for Fuzenkagure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part IX

----------​
"How...vexing."

Taneda watched Suzume for a long moment as his brain sucked in the garbage she was spewing, processed it, and then casually tossed it out the other ear. Her response honestly got him to scratch his head a little, sitting up in his seat. She was absolutely an enigma, and so many things about her perplexed Taneda in the most honest way.  He tried to parse how all the different qualities and traits she possessed fit together properly in the back of his mind, then moved the work to the forefront of his mind as he voiced what he pieced together after several seconds.

"Why...do you conduct yourself in such a _flawed _way? It's illogical to speak with so many words; you'll run out of breath, and be unable to speak properly, or get proper circulation with long winded responses." He motions to himself. "We, for example, can take the time to properly explain our thoughts on this matter, as our figure doesn't require copious amounts of oxygen. We would suggest shortening your sentences. Your weight and eating habits seem to indicate you're much heavier than your appearance would imply; perhaps the use of henge to hide a more rotund figure that causes self confidence issues." Taneda turns away from her, continuing to think out loud as he looks to the window. "Ah yes, this point is actually supported by what we believe were verbal attacks. Though we don't understand what the correlation between the 71st and 80th years in any century and the shade of our lenses is, will gather notes later." Then he looked back to Suzume. "Oh! We almost forgot. Our mother doesn't dress us, for she is either dead, or a missing-nin at this point. Our father as well, for that matter. We simply shrink Yoshitsune sensei's clothing. He does seem to be approaching the age of 50, so we applaud the use of deductive reasoning on your point; it seems to be your one outstanding talent, at least concerning fashion.. However, we doubt the use of fashion knowledge as a samurai or ambassador of the Land of Iron, and would recommend you instead concentrate on more practical arts or science. Perhaps martial arts, considering the novice nature of your punch." He seemed about done, but then blinked. "Oh, and of course there is no law against use of a public train by an ambassador. However, attacking a Konoha shinobi en route to perform a mission for the Land of Fire unprovoked could easily earn someone lethal force in immediate response. However, seeing as you're an ambassador for the Land of Iron, it could also be seen as an impromptu act of war between our countries. We doubt the Land of Iron would have much to gain from such a conflict, besides possibly...complete destruction. But seeing as you're a diplomat, you certainly already knew that." He shook his head, bringing a hand to his forehead. "Drat, that was stupid of me to say. You definitely already knew that." He took out a pad in paper, though, as he began to posit the result of a war between the two countries. "A 76% chance, at the very least. Would need more data..."

Though, the way he moved, and how his body language translated, it was difficult to tell who he was talking to, whether it was internal monologuing, or just him speaking offhand to Suzume, or something stranger still...


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2014)

_[Liquid Time Event; Kyo&Kei]
[That Idiot...Arc]_​​




She was really good at this, even Kyo was impressed, the children were won over, and Kei was playing around as if the sun was giving her energy. She played and danced around with the children as if she didn?t do twenty odd jobs around the village. 

Kyo wondered where she could muster all that energy from, but she had it and that all that mattered at this point. He looked up at the sky, still as bright and blue as when they met. Time really did seem slow when he spent time with her, as if the earth was giving them extra time with each other. 

?Kyo?? A voice called out to him from behind the bench he was sitting in, looking over his shoulders, his aunt was looking at the kids and Kei play, ?Aunt Rena, what?s up??

Rena looked at the children play one last time before looking down at him and placing a hand on his shoulders, ?You know as soon as they saw her, they begun to talk?? She smiled kindly but it was the same as Kei smile, the one that unnerved him whenever that fake feeling rubbed up against them. Her words, she meant something deeper and meaningful then what she allowed to let a on.

Kyo turned back and watched as Kei make a high pitch scream as one of the baby cousins had somehow got on top of her shoulders, ?No?It?s nothing like that?? Kyo said as simply as that, looking at the blue hair girl twirled around with one kid on her shoulders and two others grabbing at her leg. Maybe he should step in, but she seemed to be able to multitask pretty well.

??Good?? 

Kyo eye lids grew heavy as he looked away, ?There comes a time and a place, this is neither the time nor place, and as nice as that girl seems?.You should pick someone else, someone that the family recommended.?

He looked back at his aunt, despite only being the age of thirty, her hair had a huge streak of grey and her eyes seemed tired and hallow. There was a part of him that wanted to fight back but he understood what she was trying to say, and he had no power to tell her that she was wrong. Rena looked down at him and mustered up another smile.

?I just want you to have the best Kyo, and the best means the best for the clan as well.? She said before looking back over at the children, no, not at the children but she was watching Kei, ?She seems really good with children?.For clans, it?s natural to have a second??

Kyo turned to his aunt, who now smirked down at him, but as soon as Kyo opened his mouth, ?Kyo! Kyo!!? A young girl with red hair came running up to him and pulled on his shirt, ?Play hide and seek with us, play we are trying to find blueberry!?

Blueberry, Kyo smiled was her name too hard for them to say so they just called her blueberry? Kyo didn?t know whether to find that cute or feel sorry for her. Though as he was pulled off by the kids he looked behind him at his aunt as she sat on that bench and waved him off. That was his family, even though she said that she knew the dangers of what she said, but at the same time, this was her way of protecting him.

?Blueberry is big girl, so Kyo got to help us too!? The little one had told him, Kyo smiled at her despite her age she already showed that she was thinking out of the box, have him find someone like Kei since they were the same age. So they?ll probably think alike in where to hide. Sako was really smart, he wondered if she got it from her mother, because Rex thinking like this would be too farfetched.

?Alright then I will! I?ll find blueberry!? Kyo said causing the red haired Sako to smile up at him, he doubted that Kei hid in a place that the kids couldn?t reach and she wasn?t the type to enter without asking, so that limited his search to outside.

Looking around something caught his eyes in the spider lilies a blue that stood out through the flowers. Kyo smiled as he gently tugged Sako arm as they slowly got closer, though she didn?t move once. Nearing her, he realized something?.

??.Idiot??

?This isn?t a place you can sleep??


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
Ten minutes, ten minutes have gone by since the second group of shinobi arrived to the camp that the ANBU had prepared. The thirty five people, well, thirty nine if you count the three ninja that will lead this group and the jounin who arrived with the first group, were anxiously waiting for the last bunch of people who should already be there; where on earth were they? Akaya was starting to get impatient, if it weren?t because he had his mask on and asthe ANBU he was, he had to keep calm in any sort of situation, his usual self would have exploded already. Something important for a ninja was punctuality, what kind of shinobi arrives late to a mission?  That?s not something one should do. Reaching his own limit, the boy stood up however whatever he was trying to do was stopped by a voice.

"S-sorry, we?re late!!"Akaya turned to look at the newcomer, somehow it bothered him her presence and at the same time something was telling him that she *had* to be the reason for the last group to arrive late, she had a blue badge on her. Uchiha Manami was there, trying to catch a breath while the rest of her group appeared from within the woods; the young Uchiha was able to identify a few known faces among the group, specially some of the ones he saw during the written test of the chunin exams, still he didn?t bother with them, it was not the time to get a friendly atmosphere. Approaching to the girl, Akaya stood a few steps away from her before speaking"Why are you all late?"he asked demanding an explanation, his voice was modified a little by him so the girl wouldn?t recognize who was behind the mask. For an instant Manami hold her breath. The presence of the ANBU before her, even though he was just some centimeters taller than herself, was kind of imposing."I-I got separated from the group s-so they searched f-for me."she answered, that was exactly what Akaya thought, it had to be!

The teen member of the Black Ops remained stoic at this declaration before answering."Don?t let it happen again."so he said and walked over to the person with the Hawk mask, whispered something and then moved towards  the cliff turning his back on all the members of the team; while listening to Manami he had already counted the number of people of the latest group. A total of fifty three shinobi plus the three ANBU and an experienced jounin. "Everyone, as you can see, each of you has a badge be it yellow, red or blue. You must form three groups according to the color of your badge."the genin, chunin and scarce new jounin did as they were told. The teams were pretty much as expected, the red ones were the recent members of the ANBU, the yellow ones were prospects and finally the blue ones were the chunin and genin that used to do normal missions.

Akaya, still looking down at the town, removed part of his mask by pulling it upwards, only letting his mouth in the open so they would be able to hear his words clearly "I know you may be wondering what we all are doing here. Of course, as you suspect, this is a mission."he spoke, raising his voice"I would like to enter in details but thanks to the last team, we have lost some precious minutes we could have used for questions. So you better listen well, and i recommend you just do as I say."he spout that with an authoritary tone of voice, it did not give space to reply nor ask anything. For some of the people there, it was clearly kind of bothersome that someone who was obviously younger or the same age as them was adopting that kind of attitude.

"Well, going to the point. Can you see the town down there?"he questioned and pointed at the bunch of lights spreading along the shadows of the freezing night. Some of the _soldiers_ approached a little to the cliff, being capable to see how all the lights, one by one started to fade until every single shine disappeared"This town?s name is Eien Machi, and as you can see, it?s inhabitants bed time is this very moment"is how he started, slowly, explaining the details trying to put some grace into the speech as he spoke, getting them ready so they can take the bomb. 

"This town has a population of two thousand and three hundred twenty seven people currently living in there. The town has a good economic situation and many raw materials, food and animals that are used in many other jobs come from here and usually end up in many points along the territory of the White. Many of them are old school farmers and lumberjacks."he explained giving them an insight of what this town was, an important part of the land of fire and the white."The people from this town are humble, honest, innocent. They are hard workers, and outstanding members of society who everyday fight for their survival, product of their sweat and blood. In my eyes, these people are an exemplary population!!" because they were, because Akaya really thought of that after reading the papers for this mission."And tonight my dear comrades..." he made a pause before letting out a sigh and turn completely to look through the holes of his cat mask at the shinobi corps in front of him, some were confused as expected but this wa just beginning, because the main point of this little chat was coming. Then he raised his arm and pointed with his thumb to his back, towards the town.

*"Tonight we are taking the lives of those 2327 innocents!! Not a single human shall stay alive after midnight!!"*​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
The Rabit Hole Part I
The Corridor That Leads To The Room*

"So that's what happened when I was asleep...well to you I was asleep but I wasn't actually asleep."

The mulleted man in front of him plucked a cigarette from the lapel of his denim vest, tossing it into the air and catching it in his mouth before lighting it. He stared back at Zell, stone-faced, and whether he was cognizant of it or not he was making the boy quite angry. For weeks this guy, who wore way too much denim and needed a hair cut, had picked at Zell asking him if he, 'saw anything while he was asleep'. It was always the same thing asking if he was sure he didn't see anything and the languid silver capped teen would always deny that he did. This was the first time he'd come clean about it and thus the lackluster response really chapped his ass. They were however not the only two in the room, their friend and resident peace keeper, Tenshi Shugosha, was there as well and sensing the boy's annoyance she made a rather exaggeratory clearing of her throat to spur Jericho into speaking.

"Well bub, what happened to you is a very rare occurrence, well that's not exactly right. You're the only one I know who has encountered another being in that place..."

Jericho's speech drifted at the end, the way that people do when they're trying to think and choose their words carefully. The thing that brought comfort and dread to Zell was that he was not the first traveller to that place. It actually did exist but what was it? Was it some kind of purgatory you had to fight your way out of? That couldn't be as Zell had summarily lost to the masked fighter in that place, sure there were moments where he seemed to have a chance, but the conclusion was obvious from the start.

"So..."

Zell mused trying to spur on the conclusion of Jericho's thought but this only caused the denim bandit to furrow his brow and scowl. He obviously didn't like being interrupted as he went through his 'process'. Jericho was a cop after all so synthesizing the data and working out a proper scenario was what he did for a living.

"You suffered a TBI, or a traumatic brain injury, but there was more to it than that obviously. Whatever the dame was connected to didn't just latch onto her it latched onto you as well, I guess. Well let me start from the beginning, you see..."

At this point Tenshi decided to interject as it was now evident that her abilities had inadvertently allowed Zell to tap into something. Quite honestly she was scared for him at this point as these forces were not of this world and thus it was impossible to know just how dangerous this all was.

"There is our world, that of the living, but it's not the only one. Chakra is just like any other form of energy when we die it becomes one with the world, but what happens to your soul? That has to go elsewhere, you don't just roam the world and become some kind of chakra ghost. Knowing that there is another world that means their has to be a layer in between, except this isn't like pulling back a veil it's like opening the door to a corridor. But the corridor is massive and leads to other doors. The tribe that taught me how to connect to that place called it 'Bardo'. Somehow you...."

Zell couldn't tell but there was a twinge of pain resonating within Tenshi's heart as she herself listlessly trailed off in her explanation. She knew why he was able to traverse the corridors of the in between, but the courage to come clean was not present within her. The kindhearted Jounin had taken a liking to Zell and was starting to see him as a little brother almost. Her heart was not the important issue right now though, it was Zell, and for all intents and purposes this all made a lot of sense to Zell. Skepticism seemed like more of impossibility at this point than buying into what she was saying, considering what he had gone through and taken away from from inside that white-hot room. The question still remained though, how? Coma patients don't just slip through a crack in reality most of them don't even know what happened or had some concept of what was going on as they were trapped in their own body. That wasn't his only question though and not the one he was going to ask Jericho or Tenshi.

"If I wanted to go back to that corridor and find that room again how would I do that?"

"WHAT!!!"

That was just about the reaction you would expect from Tenshi after listening to harrowing tale of the masked fighter and knowing how weak willed Zell was most of the time. How could he ever want to go back there, it made no sense to her and she wasn't sure she could bring herself to actually help him.

"Wait a minute bub? You're not asking about this because of what happened in the Forest of Death. You think that going into the in-between is some kind of Shounen Hero power boost? Kid, this is life or death. You found yourself a cute girl and got yourself a deranged little rival. You guys even have matching hair, but this isn't how you go about impressing them."

The mention of Kirisaki and Satoshi brought about two very diverse reactions for Zell. First his cheeks began to burn red with embarrassment and then that burn turned to one fueled by indignant fury. At the same time though the detective sussed him out, of course this was about what happened in the Forest of Death. As far as Zell was concerned he needed to be stronger so he didn't have to be saved and as a result put Kirisaki, or anyone else for that matter, in danger. There was also another reason, the one he would actually vocalize now:

"You're right it is about the Forest of Death, but it's also about what I went through in that room. The more and more I get to know the ninja world the more monsters I meet. I don't have any aspersions of going out and purifying the world or being a hero, but when I meet people like that kid from the forest what am I suppose to do? I made a promise that I was going to make him realize the pain he's caused to others so he could live with the weight of it all. How am I suppose to keep my promise if I don't do everything I can to beat him?" 

Jericho took a puff of his cigarette, the tobacco burning through the rolling paper as he let the ash simply fall to his newly scrubbed floors. Zell could feel his skin crawl as he looked down at the mess, but that only stoked the fire burning within him. The formation of a backbone was forming in the Silver Hound.

"Hey toots, I think you should take him through the Bardo with you. If anything goes wrong I'm sure you can pull him out. If you don't like it then I suppose you can send me there to. Your limit is 2 people after all. My chiseled ass ain't so heavy it'll be much of a strain for you. If you don't think you can take care of him then have confidence to know that the Ayatollah of Rock n' Rollah will be looking after the punk."

"Come on Tenshi. You know I'm not going to stop bothering you about it."

The busty rose haired kunoichi sighed deeply as she stared at the two males in front of her. One fact was clear at this very moment it was one that was interwoven into their evolutionary chain that neither man could quite shake.

"Men are such idiots. Fine"

*Elsewhere...*

_Kukukukukukukukukuku_

"Is that so? If that's the case I shot calling over a playmate of my own. He's a real diamond in the rough, but I'll polish him up real nice. 
I Cross My Princely Heart And Hope They Die."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
With the Weight of the World and A 90 Pound Girl On His Shoulders
Chuunin Exam*

DRACONIAN TYGA PROTOCOL ENGAGED











"One foot in front of the other. Come on. Don't be a pussy it's just running. You're good at this you good for nothing idiot. This what you do best, you run. If you don't go faster then it's not just one person you're killing it's two. Come on Zell. You have to go faster. You have to be faster. You are faster! FASTER!!!!!! MORE GAS!"

*CRICK*

Zell's head began to grow foggy but this was not the same thing as fatigue. He felt sharper like he was honed in specifically on what was the most important. Kirisaki and himself were going to fail this part of the test by giving up for medical treatment, but it didn't matter. He knew he was letting down his family but Zell knew in his heart that his mother would feel even more let down if he let Kirisaki die. No matter what he couldn't let his mother down that's who this entire thing was for. As he lost himself inside the mist of his mind Zell was unaware of the phenomena happening around him. The yellow truss that encaged his body was beginning to shimmer a different color. Portions of the flame like aura around him began to change to a dark violet color and with that his speed began to increase. Little by little more vitality returned to his body, but he still was minutes away from the forest's end. The ground rippled and faulted underneath his feet as his torrid pace began to impact its will upon the environment. The speed he was traveling at was even greater than what he exhibited in his fight with Satoshi, the reason being that Zell was telling himself one thing. There was one empirical unshakable fact that his mind held onto in this dire circumstance.

"No One Dies"

The branches didn't snap underneath his body's weight but by the weight of the momentum his velocity generated as he could see the clearing of the forest's end ahead. His breath began to labor though, with his destination in sight the seed of doubt began to latch onto his heart. He looked down at Kirisaki, he could feel her body becoming colder, if he did not hurry she would go into shock and....

"No One Dies"

Zell began focusing all of his chakra to his legs, if he didn't do this right then she wasn't going to make it, but if he didn't do this then her chances were even lower. It didn't matter, none of the doubt factored into his decision because Zellous Kazama knew one stone cold lead pipe lock of today...

"No One Dies"

*SHUNSHIN*

He put the vestiges of his chakra into his leg muscles, invigorating them, the young genin jumped forward onto the next branch whipping his legs off it.

*SNAP*

The branch broke off completely underneath his push, but it did not matter Zell propelled himself into the air above the above the canopies, above the tree tops, with Kirisaki in tow. While he couldn't fly he could jump and he had become very adept at using the body flicker jutsu in this manner. Zell and Kirisaki soared in the air, their flight path an arc. A loud speaker went off but from as far up as Zell managed to bring himself and Kirisaki he couldn't quite hear it but the voice sounded like it said...

*EXAM OVER BEN POOKIE & PINEDA WIN!

SNATCH*

Zell could feel something grab ahold of him. His stomach began to turn as he was pulled even further up, he failed... Something else had gotten in his way and he was too weak to stop it. Helplessly caught in the tractor beam of despair Zell tried his best to fight back the tears, but just like that he felt his spirits lifted.

"You did good punk, but why don't I give you a hand. I wouldn't want your cute little dame to die on. Who knows if you'll ever get another one if I don't do this for you."

The person he absolutely hated the most, the man called Jericho, had snatched him up. The mulleted jounin landed softly on the ground, there was no shock or reverberations despite the fact that he had jumped a superhuman distance. As he lowered Zell, and as a byproduct Kirisaki, a team of medics swarmed the boy and the nun.

No get off of me, I have to go back. Someone is waiting f...

THWACK

Zell was dropped like a sack of potatoes. It felt like an anvil had cracked him on the top of the head, there wasn't even enough time for him to be in pain though. Instant KO.

"Little punk... 'ey bub take good care of 'em. I told the kid's mom I'd take care of him. I also know an annoying ass priest who will give us all hell if that girl dies."
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2014)

*Dr.Jeripunk*

The Mizukage's plaza is the hub of Kirikagure's infrastructure. Business and commerce takes place in this building that functions as a meeting place for the political cabinet, book keeping, civil court matters. This place is the engine that runs this noble country. However underneath the Mizukage's plaza there is a place where the most secretive of business takes place. This is the Research and Development department of not only Kirikagure but of the Black. This where the "magic" happens, well as magical as technology can get. The Makomobile, the Makobuster, the G Launcher, and many other technological marvels of warfare are constructed right here in the underbelly of the Mizukage's plaza. Our focus isn't on the work of the vaunted Professor Mako but a prot?g? of his. The scientific brain trust with a combined intelligence power of over 9000 IQ does not even know that today is the day that they will take a leap forward in creating a device that will change the world...

"The gloves are to operate as a steering wheel. They need to be able to withstand the power of vernier in the mobile unit. Right now we're not even harnessing half of its thrust."

The focus is on two metallic gloves that while stylish looking completely unremarkable. They are engraved with some kind of language not native to the land of Shinobi. How and why have these come into the possession of the R&D department of the Black? The answer is simple the developer of this particular item is not from these lands. His home is a boot shaped peninsula that has undergone the Enlightenment and Renaissance, a place where the greatest inventor of human civilization hails, Leonardo Da Vinci, a place where the greatest pieces of art have been crafted, the Sistine Chapel. Continuing the legacy of his forefathers the scientist, Dr.Jeripunk, is creating an even greater legacy than Da Vinci or Raphael. Mysticism and technology are coming together to create his edge...



Dr.Jeripunk has the most distinguished appearance of all the anonymous lab coats in the room. He oozes a brilliant machismo that none of the others have, he is the king of the nerds. Perhaps the most distinguished feature of all is his eye patch and scarred face, which tells a story without a word having to be uttered. Most believe that his hazardous experiments and aggressive approach to getting results are to blame for his injuries. Others say that he was just a nerd who ran into the wrong thugs one day. His scarred features and strange hair color make his age hard to discern to the casual observer. Calmly he looks at his work taking in the words of his aide.

"We're ready to move forward and begin testing our main candidates."

"But sir we haven't even begun to coax out the inner power of it..."

"In the lake Excalibur slumbered. No one knew how strong it was but men from far and wide came to wrest Excalibur from its tomb. As strong as Excalibur was it was just a sword in a stone until Arthur came. Edge Punk is just a sword in a stone without an Arthur..."

"So who is your Arthur?"

The men in their lab costs turned to a stumpy grey man in leisurely green robes with a long beard. This haggard man was the greatest and most revered scientific mind of the Shinobi lands, Professor Mako. The other lab coats began to whisper not expecting a man of such renown whom they had always idolized to just come to their laboratory unannounced. However the leader of this nameless scientist was none too pleased to see his old mentor. Their relationship was adversarial at this point at least on Jeripunk's part.  The scientist in front of him represented the hurdle to becoming the most revered scientific mind in the world. Mako enjoyed having fun at his former pupil's expense.



"The Mizukage's little sister, the leader of Kirikagure’s Shield, is just the woman to be my Arthur!!!"

Mako was not even paying attention instead looking at the monitors measuring the power of the gloves. He covered his left eye with his hand as he looked at the monitors intently trying to study the data. Jeripunk walked behind him as smoke steamed from his ears and his face turned red.

"How exactly do you see the monitors?"

"He has to turn alot professor."

*BOOM*

"GET OUT GET THE FUCK OUT MAKO!!!GET OUT!! SOMEONE GIVE ME THE WEAPON I'M GOING TO VAPORIZE THIS OLD PIG!!!

This is it...our glimpse at the future and what is to come. Much thrashing and yelling of obscenities can be heard. Who is the Knight that will wield a power as great as Excalibur? What or rather who is the Shield of Kirikagure?​


----------



## Cjones (Jun 20, 2014)

*Hisashi/Iwagakure Labatory*

*The Calling *
_The Door To The Room _

_**The Prodigy Rita Mordio**_

“Subject is currently at rest. Heart rate: forty bpm (beats per minute). Body temperature is thirty-seven degrees Celsius. Blood pressure is one-twenty over eighty. Finally, respiratory rate comes in at fourteen bpm (breaths per minute. All vitals are stable; subject is in peak physical condition.”  A masculine voice boomed off an intercom connected to a computer panel.  A flurry of types rang against the panel as slim fingers, belonging to a young female, where gliding on top the keyboard. 

A thirty-four inch monitor displayed numerous strings of numbers, raw data, that only the most erudite could process and turn into coherent information. Everything displayed on this screen was collected from the past three months, all of it on the monster of Iwakgaure, her weapon. Multitudinous factors and variables were covered in this experiment ranging from battle instincts, response time, ninjutsu capabilities, physical might and interactions with others. All ground was covered to answer a very simple question.

What is the perfect weapon?

It is a question that has plagued the brilliant mind behind the development of this weapon for many years. Does the ultimate weapon not require any sleep? One would think yes, for a weapon that requires no sleep can forever stay on patrol, fully aware of its surroundings, but such a development is unnatural and almost impossible unless it’s inorganic and such technology is non-existent. 

Is the perfect weapon a being unfit for emotion? Emotions are the rawest of feelings, a natural instinctive of the mind that has led to the downfall of the most powerful of men because of their inability to cast aside this part of themselves to look at the bigger picture. Still, there are cases supported by well-known unarguable data that emotions can also allow one to push themselves to perform miracles, pushing the body to the utmost in order to perform far beyond its ability even when embraced by death. 

“So many variables, so many factors, arguments and data supporting both the positive and negative…just how will you develop?” 

“Don’t you think this is a little too much?” An irritable growl slid from Rita’s throat as her eyes darted over toward Hisashi, who casually strolled on in and stood next to her. 

“Know your place Hisashi, and go back to where you were.” Rita ordered. “If Retsu can’t withstand this, then my offspring would be nothing more than a failure to quickly be disposed of.” I don’t know why, but as soon as I heard her say that I felt myself fill with anger. Which wasn’t something normal for me.

*Thump Thump*

Suddenly a sharp pulsating pain shot through my head, it was intense, as if someone was applying pressure to both my temples simultaneously. The sudden shock was nearly enough to send me doubling over. I just chalked up to the stress of dealing with this hag, among other things. 

“You got Retsu looking like some emaciated crypt keeper.” I voiced my concerned as I stared at Retsu from across the room. The jinchuuriki was in a large cylindrical shaped dome and laid across this stainless steel table that seemed to stretch across the entire room. Its body was adorned with cords of varying shapes and sizes. Normally Retsu had an imposing figure. It was this towering beast with hollow eyes, powerful and unnerving, devoid of any feeling. It was simply monstrous at times. Now, as I look, Retsu looked nothing like that. Its body looked sickly, fragile and pale.

“Haven’t I mention to you, time and again, keep out of my business. You’re just an asset in the study of my weapon. Keep your concerns to yourself.” Rita practically chewed me out. I simply rolled my eyes under my mask, she was rotten bitch; however, she was right to an extent. Even still I kind of felt bad, you know? Someone was suffering right in front of me and unlike with Masami and others, all I could do is sit and watch it suffer. 

*Thump Thump Thump*

There it was again, even worse this time. Like my head was splitting open. 

“What’s wrong with you?” I heard Rita ask, but I just ignored her and found myself staring at Retsu. And the more I looked, the angrier I seemed to get, and the angrier I got the more I began to wish and yearn for this stop and finally I began to accept the fact that.

I…really want to change this.

*Thump Thump Thump Thump*

Again, it returned. From my temples and into my optical nerves. The pain was unbelievably overwhelming. So intense that I found myself crying involuntarily. I placed my hand over them and began administering the shosen jutsu maybe that would dull the pain some. 

“Heh, have I hurt your feelings? The flamboyant Hisashi?” Rita teased me while she watched. The tears stream down my fast not stop. They just wouldn’t stop and it had gotten to the point where I honestly believed that I was actually crying over this whole thing. I tried to calm myself by breathing, but even as I did that, my breaths came out as muffled sobs. I finally stopped the shosen, it wasn’t working for shit, and as I pulled my hand away from my eyes I noticed.

All those stream tears…were actually a rill of blood. 

*Thump Thump Thump Thump Thump Thump Thump Thump*

My eyes, they began to burn. My eyes were on fire.

*“ARRRRRRRRRGH.”* I began screaming out in pain, at the top of my lungs, making Rita jump out of her chair startled. *“ARRRRRRRRRRGH.”* I screamed again, buckling over from the pain while Rita and a number of the scientist with her rushed over to me. I was hot, ridiculously so. I could hear the people around me calling my name, but I was unable to respond and soon…

_“My…vision!?”_ The normally colors of the world and the people I could perceive became pellucid through my eyes. I could see the ‘sparks’ of red around me in the in the room. I knew what this was, but I hadn’t activated. There was only one other explanation, one I wasn’t exactly willing to buy honestly, but that was the dilemma I was facing. 

That I wasn’t in control of my body and that ‘it’ had activated on its own. 

_Kukukukukukukukukuku_

*Fade to white*
​


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
LIQUID TIME
LIONHEART

​_Ever  since I was young, I was praised as the one to "take the Hyūga Clan  into a new era". I was the girl who learned the gentle fist at just age  six. I was the girl who could perform a perfect rotation by the time she  graduated from the academy. I was the girl who became a Chūnin way  before her peers._

_I was the prodigy. _

_Unfortunately, I was  also all the burdens that came with such expectations which included  regular, exhausting training and constant studying. It had begun to take  over me like a virus, infecting my mind with obsessions over retaining  such a status. If I hadn't learned anything new in a while, I would  begin to chip away at my nails and even lose hair from the stress of  just thinking of falling behind. _

_Was this the price to pay for  perfection? Who knows. I don't think I'll ever know. All I can do is  bear the pain and try. You don't get what you want in life without  putting in the work. A husband, children, the title of Hokage - they are  all things I strive to achieve every single day of my life. Despite all  this pain, all this worry, all this paranoia over being a prodigy, I'll  tell you one thing:_

_I wouldn't change it for anything._

Sat  in the Hyūga training grounds was a solemn-looking Ryoko Hyūga perched  on a cherry blossom tree. As the faint gust of wind carried a flutter of  cherry blossoms past, a rebellious one stuck itself to her cheek. With a simple yet beautiful white kimono having an elegance to it that suited the long-haired Hyūga and the cherry blossom tree she was perched upon, she looked more like a goddess observing her human subjects than just a girl studying her secret clan techniques. The scroll she was invested in detailed a certain technique that has been passed down through the main branch of the clan for the past two hundred years with its exclusivity sitting with the 'hahaoya' of the family. It was a powerful jutsu involving the manipulation of chakra to represent animals, in particular the lion and its thunderous roar. Text implied that this technique often dispelled the sexist stigma that the women and the mothers of the clan were weaker than the men.

That wasn't true then and it certainly isn't true now - not where Ryoko is concerned.

She hopped down from the tree, inadvertently landing in what was a stunning display of natural beauty, with the falling cherry blossoms gently dancing around her as she landed on her sandals.

(_The Jūho Shōshiken..._) ​
As she left the scroll by the tree, she walked over to the center of the training grounds made with a cobbled stone flooring and littered with fallen cherry blossoms.

_(It's simple enough, right? You just hold your hands like this...)_​
In what was going to be her first attempt at this jutsu, Ryoko formed her hands into fists and retracted her arms into an 'L' shape, keeping her fingers facing upwards. 

_(You then focus your chakra to your fists...)_​
With a strained face, she began to focus her chakra to her hands in a manner similar to medical ninja. As one herself, she was more than used and accompanied with precise chakra control and found this part to be a breeze. Ryoko was surprised at how well she was picking this up as she saw the flickers of blue illuminate around her hands.

_(Then comes the molding... Twin lions, whatever size I like...)_​
Her chakra began to mold the skeleton of the lions, like a sort of outline. Then came the teeth, the traditionally-styled swirls of the head and then finally the darker, vicious eyes. As if the lions were alive on their own, they let out a sharp little roar that caught Ryoko off guard.

"Haha! I've done it! This was easier than I thought!" She giggled with glee as she examined her hands. The learning Chūnin found that you didn't have to maintain a fist to use it as she once thought and it was actually intended to be used in conjunction with the gentle fist, as if to amplify it. Now all she needed was a target to practice it with, and that's when she spotted the tree. With a devious smirk on her face, she began to approach the tree with the twin lions roaring in her palms. Somehow, the tree looked upset and worried for its life as the Hyūga approached it with clear intent of what she was to do.

"Alright..." Ryoko let out a quick sigh and prepared herself for this. It was a bit of trouble maintaining the technique and she might have to work on that, but for now it was about seeing what this stuff can really do. With mind, body and soul prepared, the girl lunged towards the tree with her palms dragged behind her, a determined and focused glare on her face.

_*JŪHO SHŌSHIKEN!!*_​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 20, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: Losing Ourselves

*Waking up in a queen sized bed with clean white sheets on a newly bought mattress felt amazing. Unlike the quaint apartment that the _murderer_ had let me, this one was clean, large, and beautiful Unlike the old dingy curtains I was use to, these were a nice hue of white, which were just thin enough to allow the morning sun to seep through and create a beautiful array of colors across the marble ground.

I pulled the nicely coveted sheets off my body and slipped my bare feet into the nice and fuzzy slippers that lay at my bedside. With a big stretch I paced myself slowly towards the window, taking in the sweet aroma that filled the room. With a quick swipe of my hands I flung the curtains open, and the gorgeous rays of light burst into my room majestically. Happy with the view, I turned on my heels and faced the large wardrobe across the room.

Inside hadn't been many pairs of clothes, since they were all hand-me-downs from Thalia, and if I were to be honest none of them suited me. That said I had been wearing nun-garbs for the past nine years, so maybe nothing looked good on me, but regardless I would have to find something and deal. After lazily picked out the combat pants and a black shirt with no sleeves.

What was this? Was this a anbu-outfit without the flak-jacket? Why did Thalia have this, especially one in this size? Had she been an anbu at my age, maybe younger? That made me realize that I hadn't really known who the women was at all, but that wasn't the problem at hand: I had to get ready for my day. Putting the two onto the hanger, I danced towards the large black door.

Pushing it open I took my first glance inside the rather large bathroom. It had been two, no four times the size as my old one. Everything was white and sparkling, there wasn't only a shower, but a large square hot tub! I had never had something like this before, but it looked like so much fun! It would be amazing to just hang out in that tub and invite my friends-

My friends, huh? I hadn't really made any friends along the way to tell the truth. There was Zell and Akaya, and Rosuto once saved me from impending doom, but besides that I've either had a neutral or a negative relationship with everyone else. Edie, Ren, Kei, Ryoko, Setsuko. Would they stick their necks out and save me when things got tough? Or would they cut the rope and let me fall? I guess that was the cruelties of the shinobi world.

Not only that, but the pointlessness of these bonds. Who knows how long they have to live. Five, ten years, maybe fifty to eighty? Or maybe even tomorrow. There's an expiration date that is forever linked to their body, and one day that date will come. For everyone besides me. What's the point of making these friendships, watching them grow old and die as I stay young forever. What's the point of feeling that pain for an eternity?

I had thought that I found my goal in life, that this immortality had aided me in that aspect, that I broke the endless chain of life and death that all humans had to experience. But then why? Why do I think I would prefer to die than experience pain? I could live a life secluded, so I don't make those types of bonds, but why is it worth living like that?

I shook my head, there's no use in thinking about that for now. I had centuries and centuries ahead of me to contemplate it! Today was a new day, my first day of being the real ME! I couldn't waste another second. I dropped my night gown to the ground along with my undergarments and pulled open the glass door, turing the facet to the red symbol. Unlike my old apartment the water heated up quickly here, allowing me to take a shower immediately!

After the water stopped running I walked out and grabbed a white towel and dried my entire body off. Looking down I noticed a few sitches, mainly in my arm and midriff. I wondered if my body would scar. I walked to the mirror and stared at my body. One thing that was better about my new appearance was my short hair. I hadn't noticed how tedious it had been to comb my long hair. Now since it was short except for two strands, it was much easier to fix up. I opened up my eye contact case and slowly placed each of the orange contacts into my eyes, as I hadn't been use to using eye contacts.

I walked out of the bathroom, picking up the clothes off of the hanger and throwing them onto the bed. After finding new undergarments to wear, I slipped on the combat pants and the sleeveless black shirt, which fit my form perfectly. Last but not least, I took my flower hair pin and placed it into my hair, and with a smile I knew my new appearance was complete. I slammed open the door and ran down the hallway.

Since I now owned this building I didn't have to worry about taking care of it. The Jashin church completely funded the entire thing, and Thalia gave me full control and all the keys. It was nice not having to clean up after myself, and have other people go into my room and fix everything up. It was a relief off my shoulders. I quickly caught an elevator which was just closing, and once inside I clicked the bottom floor.

Making my way to the front desk, the receptionist gave me an odd look and waved me over. With a tilt of my head I paced myself over, and there she held a letter. I picked it up and it was addressed from the Hokage's office, so I assumed it was a mission of some sort. Well that was lame, I wanted to go show off to everyone my new look, but now I was going to go on a mission? Oh well, I guess we can't win all of the battles.

Looking at the contents, I read something about how we are going to be changed forever and we're going to have to grow up. So what? I've almost died four times at this point, been told that my entire life is a lie, and then I was forced to be immortal. I don't think anything on this mission can 'change my life' or anything. I already knew everyone that I meet is destined to die, and I'll witness the generations after them die too, so nothing can be too shocking to me. Inside the envelope had been a blue like badge, I assumed it was something for the mission.

I made my way to the gathering place, where the announcer had claimed that the mission was going to take place in a small town not far from here, only home to two-thousand plus citizens. They sounded normal and peace-loving, but the catch was, we had to kill them all. I wondered why, the way he put it made it sound simple, but it really wasn't. What was the reason behind it? I could only assume it was so White could get an advantage over Black in their rising tensions.

I looked at my badge once again and noticed it was blue. He told us to gather in these groups, but who should I be expecting? In the distance I could see Ren, and I thought I caught a glimpse of Edie. Ugh, hopefully they don't recognize me as I am. A mission like this isn't one that you form bonds over, you have to harden and freeze your heart to make sure you don't break.

My fists tightened. Why was I struggling? It was okay to do this. I would out-survive everyone in that village and here, so who cares if they die now or one-hundred years later. They're destined to die so it should be alright. Everyone is destined to die so it should be alright. It shouldn't be alright. Then why am I...
​


----------



## Laix (Jun 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
   *PART 56*

​ 
When Kyo mentioned that his crush was Kei, Edie's face instantly screwed up. Kei, she knew who Kei was, she knew exactly who Kei was. She was this scrawny little girl who was flimsier than spaghetti and more annoying than Ryoko's face. Ugh, she couldn't bear the thought of someone even giving that girl the time of day! 

"She really is a troublesome girl... But... she's really kind..." Kyo stuttered along as if her weak-willed personality had already been infecting him. The Nakano with better interests than this blue-haired idiot simply rolled her eyes with folded arms.

"She's a really good friend of mine, though our relationship is more like if I don't watch out for her she might get hurt you know..."

"Really Kyo? _Kei?_" Edie broke into a mocking, condescending laughter that resembled a cackle more than a giggle. She was looking like a villain right now. "I can't even begin to understand what you would see in her. You know I met her a while back? Yeah, it was on a mission with some other man-stealer and my oh my... I swear to you on the Valkyrie herself she was annoying."

Despite Kyo pretty much confessing his affection for this girl, Edie was relentless with her insults. The more she mentioned Kei, the tighter her teeth grit together and the harder her stomach churned.

It was almost as if she was trying to sell Kei as someone bad despite Kyo knowing her better than Edie. In her eyes she was only sharing an opinion.

"Kei is irritatingly incompetent - _yes_, I learned that word just so I could describe Kei to you! She was annoying and she had this nasally voice like... Oh Edie-chan, please be nice! Oh Edie-chan, please don't talk about Kyo-sama-san-kun-chan-san-sama like that! Oooooooh~!"

After her little outburst, the mouthy heiress finally seemed to calm with a sigh - but her rant wasn't finished.

"And she needs a makeover."
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 20, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams 46, Akane's Awakens! II]​
> 
> 
> ...



Akarusa, Hatori
Akane Awakens II​

April glances upon Mizuirono at the mention of April-Chan, "That's a new one Lady Mizuirono. Never considered myself to be quite so cute."

"Very much so, he was a gentleman the whole time. Though, if he isn't careful he may become something else."

Hatori's reaction to this was a brief moment where his cheeks turned red, either from nervousness or other feelings he was not entirely sure.

April snaps to attention, "That would make my life a fair bit more.... difficult." Was just about all she could croon, on the matter she believed she was referring to. The concept flew by her attachments should be avoided especially by them but that was easier said than done.

April is then taken by surprise as much as Hatori was when the group walked into the foyer. He drops into silence, this took him completely out of his comfort zone letting what he guessed to be Akane's family was now here which in truth caught him off guard, in turn making him feel like an idiot and showed it with a uncertain look at their arrival.

Of course they would contact family if they took on a patient. The stone that April had brought with her was pushed to the back of his mind and clenches his hand around the stone before the man steps up extending his hand, his tongue was as hit and miss as his daughters maybe her whole tribe spoke like this?

"Ma name be Hyūga, Ryota. 'N' Ah lak to dank you fo' saving ma lil gerl."

Hatori hesitates before he finally took a firm grasp of the mans hand and gives it a shake. Making the presumption that it was what he expected, he looks up at the rather large figure in front of him before giving the wolf a glance, "Well thank you sir, but I feel like she deserves equal praise, she helped save April."

He paused to relax and think for a moment, the guy was thanking him not beating him why was he so uncertain of himself around her family? He eyes turn to the owl when April bites his earlobe again causing his neck to twitch slightly and April show a similar expression of pain. 

"Oh sorry! My name is Hatori of the Akarusa clan, and my companion is April - the owl."He smiles putting on the most welcoming show he could, last thing he wanted was to have her family not trust him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 20, 2014)

*Recruitment IV*

*Ren Houki*

The seat wasn't lacking in comfort. In fact, it was very soft and appeared to be made out of some special type of foam which moulded according to the shape of whoever sat down on it. And yet, for some reason, Ren couldn't get comfortable. At this point, he had acknowledged that the white suited man was not an enemy?or at least, not one who intended to kill him, but his presence made him feel a sense of discomfort. It was just the vibe he gave off.

Shougo, for the most part, seemed relatively relaxed. Rested on the table between them was a palette of exquisite looking sushi, gleaming under the light like jewels in a box, and a bottle of wine. He looked at Ren, giving a smile. "I don't suppose you drink, do you? Ah, of course not. Too young, too young..." He shook his head, grinning sheepishly at himself.

The girl known as Yuki stood by his side, staring at Ren. It wasn't a look of disdain, but neither was it the same apathetic gaze she had when he first dropped in front of her?it was a stare of subtle irritation, like she didn't know why he was here. Ren ignored it, and looked at Shougo. "Can you quit it with the small talk and just tell me why I'm here?" Asked Ren, irritably. 

He sighed, lightly twirling the glass of wine in his gloved hand before bringing it to his lips. The man gave a smile, clearly enjoying the taste, then looked at Ren. "Of course, of course. I'm sorry for keeping you in the dark for so long. My name is Shougo, and I work for the Intelligence and Espionage Department of Konoha. Specifically, I'm the head," he explained, "I saw your performance in the second stage of the Chūnin Exams, congratulations on that, by the way, and thought you had qualities which suited the department. You don't necessarily have to work for us, but after seeing your talents, I would like to extend to you the offer of taking you under my proverbial wing."  Shougo finished, then took another sip of wine, smiling as he awaited Ren's response.

The Houki held his gaze even at the man's eye level, though he couldn't quite clearly make out the look in his eyes because the reflection of his glasses obscured them somewhat. The offer seemed fishy, to say the least. "What's the catch?" Asked Ren.

Arching his eyebrow in momentary, subtle surprise, the scientist replied, "there is no catch, Ren-san. All that I ask of you is that you consider a career in the Intelligence and Espionage Department when you're older, and..." His voice trailed off, and he suddenly looked uneasy for the first time in the meeting.

Ren frowned. He didn't like the sound of this. What was the other condition? "And what?" He asked.

Shougo gave a light cough, covering his mouth with a handkerchief, before looking back at the young shinobi. He flashed another one of his sheepish smiles?he did that a lot, now that Ren thought about it. Was there something wrong with his face, or was he just infected with perpetual jolliness? "You will have to work with Yuki-san while you train and occasionally do the odd job. It's o--"

His response was immediate, done without a second thought. The decision was quite obvious. "I decline."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 20, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[Train]*​
[Divergent Special Event,Where Am I?! II]
Liquid Time​
Suzume merely examined her cuticles as while the boy took his turn to speak. To be honest the girl really didn't pay any attention to the peasant while he spoke. Edie taught her a long time ago that people like Tacky Sweater here was merely jealous and any point they raised was merely a reflection that they wanted to be her. Her clear blue eyes lifts from her hand as the off hand comment that there was a 76% chance that she as a diplomat understood what her attacking a Shinobi of Konoha could spark a war between the land of Iron and The White. He really wasn't pragmatically that stupid was he? "Flawed? My perfection is only second to Nee-San's." is stated flatly as she allowed her left hand to sway at her side as she rolled the scrap of metal she was eating on in her right and plants it firmly on her hip.

Spreading her stance a bit, she looked just like a mini-Edie as she pushed her lower lip out with her tongue for a moment or two to allow her previous statement to sink in completely. "Secondly how I speak and the rate use to speak should be of little concern to you. Unless that little brain between your ears can't fully comprehend that amount of words I choose to use at any given time. Though I would say that dreadful getup, unkempt hair and the way you address yourself as 'us' should have told me that you suffer some form of brain damage. Maybe you were dropped on your head as a child." is said with a coy grin as she traced her right hand up her side before pointing it at the boy pitching a finger in his direction. 

"But as far as my eating habits and weight, I'm a healthy girl with a figure that most peasants would kill for and I'm not even a teenager yet. I'd also like to say your jab at me being fat and using some sort of Henge Jutsu to conceal a chubbier facade, is ill placed and you are solely mistaken. That or have some sort of weird and sick fetishes. I'm a Samurai of the Land of Iron, I don't know any of your Shinobi tricks. Not that I need them." is bit while she spun that metal between her fingers. "And lets not talk about something as redundant as consequences for me to attack someone as small as you are in the grand scheme of things. I keep enough spare Ryo on me to make people forget that Tacky Sweater-Chan even existed. 

And if we're really wanting to talk war Tacky Sweater-Chan we can." is stated as she leaned in just a bit, "Who do you think supplies over 80% of the raw material for the tools that you Ninja use? The Land of Iron provides both the Black and White with the bulk of the iron they use in everything. We provide 90% of the tin and nickel too as well as 45% of the gold, silver and bronze. So, your life causing some war with the Land of Iron? Really? All that'd have to be done is a 2% shift in sales to the Black Nations and the White Nations would be crippled. Imagine a complete drop off." Suzume pushed some of the hair in her face behind her ear. With a grin she turned from the boy to let him think about what she'd said and went and sat next to Ryoko. Biting down on the scrap of metal she started to chew on it happily thinking that she'd put Mr. Tacky Sweater in his place.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 20, 2014)

*Hisashi/Retsu*

*Rainwall *
_The Independent City_ 

“I just recieve some intel from a contact of mine. So consider yourself fortunate Hisashi. I’ve just recently been informed of someone matching the description of that Inuzuka who works for your sister. According to the report someone spotted a woman matching this description, cloak and dagger style, sauntering through the streets of one of the newly developed neutral cities. What she’s doing there? The report doesn’t say, but this is a very advantageous turn of events. 

How so? Well, if you shut up I’ll explain. You see the report also makes mention of a very interesting person, a male. No, he isn’t an old boyfriend, so stop with the stale innuendo you infuriating child. This male is a failed experiment of mine before I had acquired Retsu. He led a pitiful existence before I lent a helping hand. I thought him to fend for himself and I gave him power. This male had the honor of being my first bearer of the “Chakra Veins” a painstaking R&D creation; however, he was weak and unable to harness as well as adapt to their power. 

As such he became nothing more than damaged goods, useless, so I had him disposed of. Unfortunately my incompetent staff was unable to dispose him and he was able to escape, managing to allude my radar for the past five years, so the data I have on him is minimal at best. Only recently has he decided to resurface. Those ‘Chakra Veins’ are a powerful tool that the fool is incapable of wielding correctly furthermore they are a creation I wish to keep from falling into the hands of others. So along with seeking out this Inuzuka, I want you to take Retsu and hunt down this man. He goes by Hito-Shura, but there's a problem.

Hmm, what's he look like? Well, that's the problem. My contact went silent before being able to relay me a picture. So you'll only have the name to go on, but the most obvious sign will be his body, the veins are burned into him. What? The city?

Oh, yes, I’ll be sending you a ways outside the borders of Black and White to the city of Rainwall.”

--

Retsu and I step off a train and into a great sea of hard at work people that lined up the streets. This place was home to particularly calm still waters, which often made it an ideal resting place for travelers or people who just wanted to take a moment to themselves, so I heard anyway. Usually a coastline of serene quietude with only the gentle seaside breeze and the occasional splash of water, was now filled with the murmurs and more people continued to pile into this ever growing sea. The place was loud, irritable so, I just wanted to stand on Retsu shoulders and yell out to every to shut the hell up and take their asses home. Bad enough we had to swim through this sea of sweaty people who had an obvious case of swamp ass, but were also screaming in my ear? No.

Whatever, anyway let me give you the rundown of this city as I heard it.

It’s one of the largest towns in the eastern lands outside the border of Black and White. Rainwall functions as not only a major hub of trade between much of the foreign population, and also a city of great financial importance. The city is apparently ran by a Lord named Yuichi, who’s supposed to be a very wealthy S.O.B who likes the finer things in life. Befitting its ruler’s tastes, Rainwall is a city of great beauty, with waterfalls cascading from throughout it and a large, open, tiled main street decorated with statues of prominent historical figures, such as Sasuke and Naruto. The city is quite wealthy, and its citizens are most ardently proud of their prosperity. 

The Lord’s mansion is located at the peak of the town itself and he himself is closely associated with Rainwall, so much so that the populace views him as a celebrity. Their loyalty to him is almost blinding in its absoluteness, as he rules the city almost with a cult of personality. Seemingly they’d drop to their knees, drooling out of the mouth, and suckle his balls if he so much as even says hi to any of them. He must be a pretty cool guy if he can instill that kind of adoration in a group of people. 

“Well Retsu, looks like we’ll be pretty busy this next couple of days. Eiji is somewhere in this town as well as that Hito guy.” I found myself sighing as a finished, because I notice what I was becoming. “Rita maybe helping me locate my sister, but I’m really nothing more than her garbage man. She can’t really expect me to kill this guy.” 

Though Retsu was unconcerned with my worries as the jinchuuriki began to stroll on past me and into the crowd, casually pushing down and past some people as it walked. Well, I guess Retsu does have the right idea. There really isn’t any point in worrying about it too much at the moment. I’m here now, and while I’m here I better stop Retsu who can’t possible know where to go. 

“Hey, Retsu, that’s the wrong way. Wait, watch out for that stroller!”​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 20, 2014)

*Divergent IX*

*Ren Houki*

While Taneda and the samurai girl had their little spaff with each other, Ren had decidedly occupied his attention with the scenery outside the train and formulating plans for when they retrieved Alisa from the meeting point. He had a few ideas, some of them better than others, though he would have needed more details on the mission before ironing them out. The rest would likely just be improvised. So, he finally returned his attention back to the events of the carriage.

He looked between Suzume and Taneda, and gave a sigh. He forgot just how tactless the latter was?his social skills may as well have been nonexistent. Letting him talk to the temperamental metal-munching girl was a terrible idea. Meanwhile, Suzume just continued egging the situation on. "I don't agree with how Taneda-san is handling this situation, but..." He pointed a finger at the roof, specifically at the huge gash from where the Land of Iron ambassador had broken in.

Ren turned his attention from the ceiling, making sure the girl was made aware of it, and to Suzume again before speaking. "Why _are_ you here? You just randomly popped in through the ceiling in the middle of our mission." Asked the Houki.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 20, 2014)

*Taneda*
Train Bound for Fuzenkagure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part X

----------​
“I will hurt you for this. I don't know how yet, but give me time. A day will come when you think yourself safe and happy, and suddenly your joy will turn to ashes in your mouth, and you'll know the debt is paid.” - George R. R. Martin

---------

Taneda watched her a bit longer, continuing to scratch his head. Then he gave his reply without looking up as he continued to write out some complex mathematical equations. "We still don't understand where your hostility is coming from. We're simply endeavoring to give you constructive criticism.  Though, we invite you to try killing us to witness what exactly would come of that. Yoshitsune-sensei would not be pleased, we posit, despite his infrequent visits to us as of late." At the mention of the lack of visits, the genin's expression and body language wilt for the first time during the conversation, but quickly picks back up as he gets excited with whatever he was writing while explaing this to her.

Taneda smiles as he finishes more calculations, setting his notebook down finally. "Ah yes! Our simulation is complete.  We actually believe that with our ability to manipulate matter on a molecular level, we could actually teach Konoha shinobi to replace your country in terms of raw material usage. That is the advantage of our ability," the genin points out as he relaxes in his seat. "Though in order to gain an accurate idea of what would or would not happen, you have to actually conduct experiments, not simply posit theories. For example, I'm going to test a theory right now." He taps his pencil against his chin as he glanced out the window idly. "We believe that you value irony, in that we happen to be the solution to the problem you posed; our death. In that Taneda would be the solution to a war being started over Taneda's death. As such, we think a similar play on words on our part would likewise get a favorable response out of you. We shall test this theory now."

The the genin did the unique handsign that his _Seppa _technique required, and the iron she was chewing on turned to ashes in her mouth.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 20, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 48, Meet the Father]​


A wide, almost devilish, grin crossed Ryota's face after Hatori took his hand. "Dey say wan can tell anydin' bout ah person by dare shake." {They say one can tell what type of person someone is by their handshake.} is stated as the two shook hands. Mizuirono looked from her 'father' to Hatori and slightly winced in pain recalling the last boy that had caught Akane's eye and met him. It wasn't pretty. But today Ryota seemed to be better behaved than last time. That poor kid still can't write with that hand.         

"Well thank you sir, but I feel like she deserves equal praise, she helped save April."

Ryota shook his head, "Akane, cher always lak de animals. Even de wan she kill 'n' eat. Growin' up on de bayou give wan ah unique perspective on laf." {Akane always liked animals. Even the ones that she had to kill for food and provision. You can say growing up on the swamp gives you an unique perspective on life.} is stated. Pulling his hand to his chin he starts to think back, "Course Akane, cher grow up wid Mizuirono too, dey met when Akane was six Ah dink." "Of course Akane grew up with Mizuirono as well. Given to Akane when she was six if I'm remembering it right.} is added as he looked like he was trying to remember it correctly. "Ah was also watchin' de exams too. Ah saw 'ow cher go to saf you. Dat big ol' Dragon dat was sumthin' else you bet'cha. Dat ding also why Akane no bury de bird." {I was also watching the Exams. I saw how she came to your aid. And to be honest it was that Dragon that spurred Akane to save the bird and not Bury her.} is added while he folded his arms over his chest. 

Hatori seemed to ponder to himself as Ryota spoke, there was an uneasiness to his posture and the older man caught it. That wide grin became somewhat amused when Hatori's gaze turned to April. The bird wasn't as uneasy around Ryota, she'd usually have to be more concerned with the wolf. But Mizuirono has proven herself to the owl on more than one occasion. With a quick nip April bit down on Hatori's ear lobe which seemed to cause her the same amount of pain. A fact that wasn't lost on Ryota as he watch both man and bird tense at about the same time. Now that was a neat trick and he underscored that in his mind. Just in case, you know. 

"Oh sorry! My name is Hatori of the Akarusa clan, and my companion is April - the owl." 

"Nice to be meetin' you both." Ryota states throwing an arm around the boy's shoulder. "Dough Ah will be warnin' you boy-o. You no 'urt mah lil gerl's  feelin's or Ah gon skin you." {Though I will warn you kid. You better not hurt my little girl's feeling or I'm going to kil you.} is stated with a grin that was deceptively calm. "Oh, he's never killed anyone over that, well not that I know of. Though he has hospitalized a few for it." Emiko had reappeared. Though her words only added to the situation making the boy even more uneasy as he is  led over to the seats. 

The pair sit on either side of him with almost blank expressions as if they were watching him. Finally Emiko breaks the silence with a laugh, "My, he's a cute one. You shouldn't joke that way with him Ryota." is mused as she brought a hand to her mouth. "Ah'm sure boy-o kno' Ah was jus' pokin' ah bit 'o fun." {I'm sure the kid knows I was just playing around.} is replied. Pulling his arm away from Hatori he leans back in the seat and pats his leg. Mizuirono promptly hops in the seat next to him and he placed a hand on her head. "Akane keepin' you up Mizuirono?" he asked sitting up. With a hand he started to go over the wolf. Checking for injury or neglect. Not your standard injuries though. Mizuirono was a Ninken, basic injuries were that. He was looking for things that build up over time. He then pulled her lips up and looked at her teeth while he twists her head from one side to the other. Finally satisfied he pulls his head to hers and kisses her lightly on the forehead as she licked her lips, getting a proper feeling back into them. 

"Ah see dat Akane still be usin' lavender in her shampoos fo' you." {I see that Akane is still usin lavender in her shampoo mixtures.} is stated as he leaned back. His dark red eyes trace over to both Emiko, who had picked up a magazine, and Hatori who still looked as nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs.  "Akarusa? From Kumokagure? Dey be dem blacksmiths right?"[color] is asked. 

_-Some Time Later_

Time seemed to tick by slowly as small talk was made, but soon enough the doors to the E.R. swung open. Akane's doctor was the fist to walk out followed next by Akane who was dressed similarly to the way she was back in the forest of death. A pair of cargo shorts that fell just below the knee, a black T-Shirt topped off with a coat that had a fur lined hood. A wide grin slid over her face as she saw her father and her boots thudded off the tile in her run up to him. "Dad!" is what is exclaimed. With arms thrown around his neck Ryota stands with Akane and gives her  a  hug that  would be the even of any living bear. "You dun did gud cher." is stated as he put her down, "You kep' to you were taught." {You kept with our teachings and did things how you saw they needed to be done.} is stated while he allowed his large hand to lay on her head.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 20, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

_"The truest characters of ignorance are vanity and pride and arrogance."

- Samuel Butler_

Work with that girl? Was he mental? She was definitely attractive, but her personality was completely rotten—worse than even Edie Nakano, since she actually had wit on top of her lack of manners. Slowly, Ren rose up from his chair, looking down at Shougo as he did so. "If that's all, then I'd like to leave now." He said, subconsciously bringing a hand to fix his tie the way he did when he felt annoyed by something.

Yuki nodded with approval. "Good. That's one more incompetent recruit out of the way. It would be bad for the department to be tainted with failures, after all." She spoke, closing her eyes, quoting a paraphrased line from what Ren recognized as _The Shinobi Who Tried_ by Idena Hiroto. 

​
His finger twitched. Ren looked at Yuki, his finger lowering from his tie. "What'd you just say, Hair Decorations?" He shot, glaring at her with his electric blue eyes, firing back with his own reference from the book; to the red ribbons tied on her hair and the nickname of the deuteragonist of the book. 

She looked surprised for a moment, apparently not having expected the shinobi to catch her joke. However, she recovered quickly and with exceeding grace, "ah. Allow me to elucidate for your benefit. Our particular sector in the Intelligence and Espionage Department has a particularly high success rate of 99%, with only a few failures out of many missions. In this regard, it could be said that Sector Zero is something like the pride of the department itself. Shougo-sensei's aim, for reasons I'm unaware of, was to recruit you into this. However, based on your lack of meritable skills, it would appear that you would only drag us down." She gave an ostensibly polite smile which practically exuded condescension. 

Ren raised an eyebrow, giving a strained smile as he slipped his hand back inside his pocket. "Oh? I suppose you think that you have me all figured out?" He asked coolly, but his composure had long since fallen onto the descending slope; Yuki had tossed a lure, and he had bit. It wasn't something he was used to.

The girl tucked a dangling piece of hair behind her right ear—a common habit of hers, Ren had observed. Was she OCD or something? "Of course. I'm an excellent judge of character." Her reply was curt, and like the rest of them, so softly spoken that it was hard to believe someone like her could have such a foul personality. 

"Evidently not, since you clearly think you're better than you are," he smirked, "I guess what they say about the true character of ignorance being arrogance is true." Ren said, quoting the words of a philosopher he had read in a book from his library. 

"Some rather bold words, coming from someone who retreated from me a few minutes ago. In that regard, wouldn't the same apply to you? You seem quite prideful after all, Houki-san." She opened her eyes, returning Ren's glare with one of her own.

Meanwhile, Shougo gave another sigh, resting his face delicately on top of his gloved hand. Maybe putting the two of them together in a room wasn't such a good idea. It was entertaining, but terribly for the sake of achieving any form of productivity.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Liquid Time]*

_*Scorching Fang*​_











The little explosion was heard through the darkness of the Forest of Death. Expelled with ominous speed from within a flame, Uchiha Akaya rolled along the ground for twenty meters before crashing against the roots of one of the abnormally big trees residing in that area while the flame faded away. Immediately his silhouette stood as he coughed, the new technique being developed by him wasn?t going too well by what one could see. Akaya was hurt with bumps clearly visible on his body, plus the burns  on his arms, legs, the minor ones in his face and clothes and all of the straw dolls standing in random locations of the zone, completely unharmed, were proof that what he was trying to do was difficult.

"Let?s try again"he said before closing his eyes and joining his hands, entwining the index, middle ring fingers of each hand, he puts his left thumb above his right and extended his pinkies touching each other forming the dragon hand seal. Chakra began to flow through his entire body as in his mind he was startiing to picture what should happen. Once he felt his whole body was filled with energy, he started to imagine trying to give the energy the same properties as the flames that usually would be expelled from his lungs and not through his pores. An instant later his hands got caught on fire and suddenly the flames extended to his whole body; it was that moment that he jumped high into the air and with a marvelous display of brute force, the young ANBU began to spin like a tornado. The burning spin advanced sme meters towards one of the doll but it was then that the flames faded away. The Uchiha stopped his rotation, causing his to lose balance and keep flying, crashing against one of the dolls but without doing any real damage to it.

"Fuck it, why can?t i keep the fire on?!"he yelled irritated by the situation, it was his third try and he wasn?t able to mantain the flames burning while spinning; the first time he didnt control the flames properly and ended up with the burns showing on his body. The second and obviously this third intent were pretty much the same with the inchuriki not being able to maintain the fire."Once more" repeating the process, Akaya sets his body on fire with his chakra but this time waits a little in order to get a good hold of the concentration and energy flow necessary. Thinking that he was ready, he adopts the four legged stance and made a rush still involved by the searing flames that without a doubt were capable of setting anything on fire. After running around ten meters he pushes his body forward with a leap which didn?t raise him too high but still enough to give the vibe of being floating. Then he opted for taking the next step and with a violent force, the guy began to spin furiously"Scorching Fang!"he yelled the name of the technique as if reaffirming the technique he was trying to create.

The powerful twister headed in a horizontal angle towards the bunch of practice dolls. Passing a few centimeters from one of them, the spreading flames reached it starting to burn it. Making a U turn, Akaya sped up the rotation crashing directly against a second target; the heat and ferocity of the flames was enough to turn the doll to ashes in a split second. It was there that the attempt finished, the flames disappeared and in mid spin the Uchiha?s body stopped, ending the same way as his past tests."Heh!! Just a bit more..."a smirk crosses the face of the black-haired fourteen year old as he stood up. Having attempted a technique with the power of a B-rank attack four times already, his chakra reserves were already low enough. The next try would most likely be the last of the day. 

Gathering his strength, the Uchiha boy looks at the five remaining straw targets, three of them are placed in stair like formation while the other two are separtaed about three meters to the left, aligned, and separated about five meters from each other. The dragon hand sign and in matter of a few seconds, his body was already with a flaming body ready to scorch, to turn into ashes whatever they may touch. Not losing a single second, Akaya dashes in and uses the Tsuga taught by his Inuzuka teacher; the wrathful attack lashed against the closest doll incinerating it in an instant, yet it didn?t end there. Drawing a horizontal line while leaving a trail of flames behind, the burning tornado ate away in a matter of second the other two targets of the stair-like formation, only to advance a certain distance and follow another U turn completely annihilating the other two dolls onc ethey were reached by the flames. This time, Akaya stopped spinning and with the lack of movement the fire disappeared as well, allowing him to land perfectly, only to turn around and see the black and gray powder product of his attack.

"Take that Senpai, you owe me a steak at that luxurious restaurant and a provision of milk for three months!!"he said in the end before falling on his back to the ground "I can?t move anymore..."so he said while trying to rest for a bit. Meanwhile on top of the branch of one of the many trees surrounding Akaya?s training grounds, Inuzuka Kaito and his animal partner, Kinta, were carefully observing the training of the jinchuuriki. The wolf-dog hybrid was making sounds as if making fun of his master"That rascal really made the Passing Fang to evolve...my wallet is doomed."


----------



## Laix (Jun 21, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
LIQUID TIME
FOREVER DIVERGENT
*PART 8*
For the past ten minutes, Ryoko Hyūga had been sat in a train booth with three very 'vibrant' characters listening to their elaborate speeches with nobody bothering to comment on the _missing roof _of the cart. By now, the passengers had vacated to other carts and realising that the four of them are shinobi, the staff had cordoned off the cart and left them to their own devices until they arrived in Fuzengakure, where the police would probably be there to ask questions and potentially fine them the cost to repair the damage.

But no. She had to sigh, for she realised yet again she seemed to be the only one here with an active brain. Ren's only seemed to work now and then while she wasn't even sure if Taneda was human. Suzume used to have a brain but was unfortunately infected with 'False Bitch Syndrome' or something like that; Ryoko doesn't really pay attention to Edie or her little follower's ramblings. So is shouldn't come as a surprise that Ryoko was slowly boiling up as they spoke, before the water eventually overflowed the pot and out burst the heat.

Without any prior warning, she leaped out of her seat with a yell and slammed her hand on the table, leaving a crack in the varnished wood.

"_*ENOUGH!!!!!*_"

The three of them went completely silent and looked at Ryoko as if she was crazy.

"Can we stop with these drawn out villain speeches? Seriously, this isn't a war! You all need to get it together and just focus on the mission! We should be arriving in Fuzen soon and what are we going to say about the uh... _You know_...(!)" Ryoko pointed above sarcastically, her eyebrows sharply raised. "We're going to get fined and there's no way Edie will pay for it so we're going to have to cough up all our train money plus some more to pay for it!! And none of you seem to even care and would rather sit here talking absolute rubbish to each other!"

There was a light pause when she realised she was completely contradicting herself by using a speech to tell them to stop making speeches. When that thought passed through, Ryoko shut her mouth and exited on the pause, heading towards Edie's train cart.

"Suzume, I don't even know why you're here but I suggest you just go away. We're busy," She stated coldly before shutting the door behind her.

​​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 21, 2014)

*Taneda*
Train Bound for Fuzenkagure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part XI

----------​
Taneda watched as Ryoko simply erupted with emotion, though his bewildered expression was not accompanied by any verbal monologue. He watched as Ryoko voiced her concerns, deciding not to point out that the destruction to the train was entirely Suzume's fault, and as such they would not be responsible for paying for the damages. In fact, if she had enough money to pay for bribing someone to look the other way upon his death, he wagered she could also pay for the fines incurred from her little stunt as well.  

Though, at the moment, that wasn't his concern.  He continued writing with one hand as he took out a wheel of ninja-wire, shifting it a long spool of thread with his technique, and then imbuing it with bloodline. Instantly, it took to the pattern of life he gave it, taking to its programming. Soon it began weaving itself about the parts of the train that had been burst through and devoured thus far, Taneda imbuing the other, bent portions that had been turned aside when Suzume had arrived. They folded inward, and as he kept the portions of string in place along the edges of the gaping hole with increments of chakra strings to nail them in place. Portion by portion he shifted the string into a thin shell of iron as it threaded itself through the hole in the train cart, until the entire thing was sealed.

He took out a few kunai from his tool pouch, turned them to sand, then used chakra strings to prop the broken table back up like a make shift cast. Filling the cracks with sand, he waved his hand again, and gave the table a uniform molecular formula, solidifying it completely into wood to finish his repairs.

Taneda rolled his shoulder as he completed the task, and then turned to move for the next civilian cart, henge'ing into a train conductor. "Temporary repairs are done!" he yelled, though his handiwork did have some oddities to it to anyone looking closely at it. There were still some obvious signs of a brief skirmish, but the most immediate details, the broken table and burst roof, had been successfully jury rigged by the genin. A few civilians poked their heads in, and noticing Taneda and Ryoko at the very least were gone, began to file back in, as Taneda disappeared into the next car. He was tired from making use of all that chakra to fix those things for the benefit of...who? He didn't know. But he had no intention of studying the antics of Ryoko, Edie, or Suzume any longer. For now he'd henge into a child, or something like that, and simply sleep.

"How...vexing..." he murmured as he found an empty seat in coach to curl up in, and slept until their arrival in Fuzen.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 21, 2014)

*Divergent X*

*Ren Houki*

He observed quietly as Ryoko finally snapped, enjoying the scene like an audience watching a comedy film. It was certainly interesting, watching the usually composed Ryoko Hyūga have a melt down like that?not that the Houki didn't appreciate her attempt at diplomacy and discipline. It just happened to be a very amusing display. "_Ironic_," he observed to himself. Ryoko was going off on a verbal rampage in response to Taneda and Suzume's penchant of loquaciousness.

Apparently having realized it herself, Ryoko went silent, her white skin accentuating the small patch of red on her skin. Abruptly, she went to leave, but not before telling Suzume to leave. Kind of cold, considering that the little ambassador had come to 'rescue' her in the first place, but nevertheless, it was entertaining to watch. Taneda was the next one to leave. Taking out a small pile of ninja tools and wire, he set about fixing the damage Suzume did to the carriage, and promptly left. Ren wasn't quite sure why. Presumably, he was tired and just wanted to rest in peace.

Thus, the Houki was left with the hyper-aggressive sword girl. He looked at her for a few seconds, his poker face telling nothing of his thoughts, then shook his head. Reaching inside a side compartment of his bag, he brought out a small purple book and began reading. There was still some time before they arrived at Fuzengakure; the least he could do was learn the geography of the area a little better and acquaint himself with their cultures. He somewhat doubted that it would be needed, but he reasoned it was better safe than sorry.

Besides, he didn't feel like moving to a different room. Nor did he have the desire to talk to Suzume, and he _certainly_ didn't want to fall asleep in the same compartment as her. Considering the lengths she went to in finding Ryoko's 'rapists'... 

"Ah, I nearly forgot," he remembered, looking up from his book, "Nakano-san is in the other compartment of the train. I assume she's the nee-san you keep talking about?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 21, 2014)

*Recruitment V*

*Ren Houki*

Despite his, at first, vehement rejections, the Houki found himself somehow cajoled by the white suited man. His offers were more than enticing: research notes, data and the ability to teach him sensor tricks. All of them were skills and resources that would surely be useful later on. Of course, he would be stuck with the troublesome Yuki, but Ren figured he could just ignore her. Or kill her—or at least think about it. After he finally relented and accepted, Yuki left the room, leaving Ren alone with the enigma known as Shougo. He took a sip of his wine, before addressing Ren, "so, what do you think of Yuki-san?" He asked.

Once more, he replied without a second thought. "I don't like her," stated Ren bluntly.

Shougo gave an amused smile, akin to one a parent might have when watching their bickering children, and set down his glass. "I thought that might have been the case," he admitted, "Beside your somewhat bizarre penchants for quoting obscure novels, the two of you are quite alike, actually." He waited a few moments for the Houki to reply, but when all he received in response was a blank, deadpan silence, he continued. "You're both extremely intelligent and have a natural aptitude for reading people. I can say this with a high degree of certainty because I have monitored you quite extensively," he paused, "you come from similar standings in similar families. Overshadowed by siblings, with high expectations to meet, and a cynical outlook on life."

Ren interrupted him, "okay, I'm amazing, I get that. What's the point you're trying to get at?" 

"The reason I put the two of you together, of course. I'm not sure if you realized yet, Ren-san, but I'm a very intelligent man. Putting two people with such clashing personalities was always going to be a gamble, but I deemed the risk-return ratio to be good enough to try it, anyway." He slid a hand through his hair, for no particular reason, as it remained as immaculate as ever after his fingers left it. "You see, for all your similarities, you share an even greater amount of differences. And I find myself interested in how this might turn out. Yuki-san is a nice girl at heart, and deeply respects fairness. But, the world isn't always nice or fair. At the same time, you have grown up with a political mindset. Without confirmation, you become paralyzed—without seeing it for yourself as the correct answer, you can never open the door. But, Ren-san, just as it is not always right or fair, the world will not always wait for you to come to an answer, either. At times, you will need allies with you to open them for you, without the hesitation you're plagued by. Essentially, I believe that both you and Yuki would be able to cover each other's weaknesses quite well. If not..." he shrugs, "well, I've still obtained two very competent operatives."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 21, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams 48, Meet the Father]​
> 
> 
> ...




Meeting the Father

Hatori looks on at Ryota with some discomfort, a gulp and the words of his companion did not put him at much ease merely saying in response, "Is that meant to make me feel more comfortable?"

As they continued with the discussion it seemed they both referenced a joke of some kind, but it went over his head and out of the window and took him sometime to finally understand as to what they were making reference to. In the meantime he kept silent and listened until once again his family name was brought forward. Something quite honestly he did not expect, he smiles but just as a show.

"Why yes we was sir, I wanted to become a blacksmith myself and did infact forge Amagumo with aid of my grandfather before his time came. I wasn't aware my family name was known to outsiders but it's a joy to hear we have been known to some, might I ask how you came across such knowledge?"He asks with a guanine curiousity about him, maybe this man had simply done his research after the exams. The name Ryoko did not sound familiar to him but then again what little history he learned of his lineage was from the family achieves and not the records of weapons crafted and for whom they were crafted for, he wasn't into the accounting or book keeping.

(wip)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 21, 2014)

*Taneda*
Outskirts of Eien Machi

Mission #2: The Time We Forgot Ourselves, Part I​
Taneda had arrived just as Akaya began explaining the situation, tuning in as he looked over the others. He was dressed in a very ancient looking, traditional ninja shōzoku, with the mask and hood undone so that he could see. His white hair was plastered to his forehead with a faint film of sweat; he'd obviously hustled to even get there then. 

His tabi crunched on the ground as he took a step forward upon Akaya's conclusion, his blue badge attached to the bicep of his uniform as he took a deep breath, eyes closed behind the spectacles before he opened them. As everyone else stood in stunned silence, the young man with no lineage, no parents to speak of, no legacy to continue, and who's sensei had never been seen by most of Konoha, stepped forward to confront the young ANBU who was leading this slaughter.  In many respects, he was a nobody. Few people knew who Taneda truly was. 

"What's the endgame of this mission, then?  Once we kill these innocents, who's definition betrays their nature as targets in this context...what objective are we after in this? This could only serve to weaken the White, economically at the very least."

He glanced over the others standing in his group; he spotted Ren, who at the moment was his biggest competition in terms of the Chuunin Exams. Ryoko, the Hyuuga Princess, Zellous, and Kirisaki. Edie...who was, altogether, quite vexing. All interesting individuals in their own rights, from what he'd seen of the Chuunin Exam tapes after leaving the forest, but he didn't see the correlation between people who'd been asked to come here. How would these medical ninja react to this? Wouldn't this mission go against their very nature? Zellous, who had fought tooth and nail to defend others from Satoshi during the exams? What of him? Kirisaki, putting her life on the line to save Zellous, and even Ren, who Taneda had discovered after replaying the events of their battle...had paused a moment, when more than likely offered an easy out during the exams. And he'd stayed his hand, stood by his teammates. He'd even taken the blame onto himself, making himself a target.

Could these people really be trusted to kill a town of innocents in the dead of night, as they all slept in their beds? Honest, hard working people, who provided stability to the White?

"Does this town possess any shinobi? Yoshitsune-sensei has told us there is only one reason to kill someone affiliated with the White..." Taneda tore his gaze from inspecting all the others in Blue, looking to Akaya with a steady, unflinching pair of eyes. His lenses only magnified the scrutiny he seemed to exude, the light of the moon obscuring his eyes as he peered over at the ANBU. "Has it come...to _that_? Is it that..." He paused, bringing a hand to his forehead. "...is _that_, really happening, tonight? If we don't kill them?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 21, 2014)

*Mission: And Thus He Returned To Where He Came I*

*Ren Houki*

He was dressed in his ordinary clothes, but with a few modifications. Even though he was working alongside people he knew, there was the possibility that he might have been seen by someone who might cause him some trouble later on?this _was_ an S-class mission, after all. To conserve chakra and concentration, Ren decided not to use henge and altered his appearance manually, using some wax to slick his hair back and change his hairstyle. By his side was a steel mask which rested tightly on his face, with a small visor on one half to let his left eye see. Something like .

He recognized just about everyone on the mission roster, one way or another, though he was curious as to how they might have reacted with the mission. Kirisaki, though her appearance had changed somewhat. It was hard to make out in the night, but it looked as if she realized her dip dye job was done poorly and redid it. Of all the people he'd met, with the exception of Shurui, she was possibly the nicest one. Polite, amicable, but as the footage of her battle with Satoshi evidenced, she was a lot more vicious and jaded than she let on. How would she deal with the death of thousands? Edie, he had a more concrete opinion on. She was annoying and obnoxious, but he highly doubted she could muster up enough conviction to kill a single person let alone several hundred. Surely, it would have gone against her principles as a medical shinobi? He hadn't met Zell personally, but he had seen him in footage. As far as his character, Ren only knew a few things about his fighting style?nothing about his personality, but the Houki doubted he would have been fine with it, either. "What a ragtag team," he thought to himself.  And finally, his eyes drifted to...

Taneda.

An enigma who appeared to him shortly before the exams started. Ren hadn't been sure of how he would have reacted to the mission: one of his first impressions of him involved him casually killing J and K for simply not being on their side. It wasn't a display of malice, or anything of the sort. For lack of a better word, it seemed more to be what he was programmed to do. Ren certainly didn't put murder above Taneda's capacity, but senseless slaughter, especially of innocent Whites, he wasn't sure about. His curiosity was soon sated, however, by the boy stepping forward to inquire the ANBU about the mission, citing it as counter-intuitive towards their goal. And then something else Ren didn't quite understand. 

The mission didn't make much sense to him, either. Why did the Hokage send a group of genin and one chūnin on a mission that would have normally been given to veteran jōnin-level shinobi? The Houki somewhat doubted that he was this stupid, so surely there was some deeper ulterior motive behind this. But what was it? More than making sense, he didn't like it. If they crossed him, or got in the way of him accomplishing his goals, Ren had very few qualms with killing. But what was essentially a massacre of two thousand innocent people? 

He stepped forward, a hand on his waist, "wait, so why are we doing this again? How is killing off a village of one of Konoha's most reliable suppliers going to improve the economy? This is retarded." He asked, his blue eyes glowing in the darkness of the night.

---

_Ren frowned as he picked up the letter from his windowsill. A small scroll, tied up in an elegant, simple ribbon, much like the rest of his missions. However, the contents between his usual tasks and what lay inside the scroll were worlds apart. 

In fact, the mission statement was more or less blank. It gave the mission rank, it's pay and other arbitrary details like that, and was enclosed with a simple blue badge, which he presumed was to mark him as someone who actually received the mission as opposed to a fake. Other than that, nothing. It told him where the meeting point was: the cliff overlooking a small town in the Land of Fire, but that was it. "What's with all the secrecy?" He frowned to himself, bringing a hand to scratch curiously at the crown of his head. 

And that's when he noticed it. Embroidered faintly, but prominently in blood red letters were the words 'S-ranked mission' instead of the usual 'C-ranked mission' or 'B-ranked mission' he received. A mission which had a rank which was usually reserved for the most elite of jōnin, and he was being sent on it. What the hell was going on?_


----------



## Cjones (Jun 21, 2014)

*Hisashi/Retsu*

_*Rainwall II*
Eiji & Rika_

Once I was finished playing ‘Retsu Round Up’ and apologizing to a number of people for my partners rude behavior, doubly to this new mother who’s baby Retsu practically pushed over into one of their flowing waterfalls. I eventually managed to lead us away from the substantial crowd and up to the second level of one of the tiled main streets, separated into two sections by the falls. This section, while less crowded than the lower level, was pretty busy itself. It looked as if this were the market district of Rainwall.

“Alright, now that we’ve finished with your shenanigans, Retsu, now is the time to come up with a plan.” Wait, did I actually just say we? I turned to look at Retsu who simply stared back with a slight pivot of his head. Pffft. “More like I come up with the strategy.” 

“Retsu, my bone-chilling friend, we’ve got two objectives.” I began…basically talking to myself. It isn’t like Retsu gave a rat’s ass. So I’ll just chalk this up to me thinking better aloud. “One is finding Eiji, who’s somewhere in this town. Now for what reason? We don’t know, though considering my last two run-ins with that mutt it can’t be anything good. Next is finding this ‘Hito-Shura’ guy. A former experiment of Rita who too happens to be somewhere in this city. Unfortunately we don’t know any more than just that about this guy…” 

I felt myself nearly grimace, we were in for a lot of work. At least before the guy, let’s face it, died. Going silent is just the polite way of putting it. He could have at least sent over a picture before he bit the big one. I mean, personally, I’m not exactly a big fan of hunting down a male you get me? Besides, the guy did the right thing by bailing on that hag. I should just blow it off, find Eiji, then jet outta here as fast as I can

“Yeah, fuck that g-.” An eerie feeling stop me mid-sentence……I get the feeling I’m being watched. 

“Hmmm….” My shadow was engulfed by an overcast of another. I then felt myself get the chills, just a bit, hate to admit it but that’s the truth. This caused me to turn around only to be met with the sight of Retsu towering over me. The jinchuuriki stared at me with the eyes of an oni that honestly seemed to glow a fiery white. I’ve spent so much time with Retsu that I’ve nearly forgot. 

Retsu is under Rita’s control. 

“Now, now big guy, there’s no need to get all slasher all me. It was only a joke, a quip, a knee-slapper. Do you really think I’d just blow that bitch Rita’s job off like that? Come one don’t be such a lemon, baby.” As I watched Retsu regain composure and simply stare at me again, albeit with a warmer gaze than usual…weird, I made a mental note to myself. 

_“Best to watch what I say around Retsu from now on.”_ I thought. “Okay. That means there’s only one path for us to take, we’ll kill two birds with one stones.” It was a brilliant plan I had. With one swop we’d be able to not only locate Eiji, but that Hito whatever guy at the same time too. Simply ingenious was the plan. If I was standing next to myself, I’d probably start making out with myself because of how great this plan was. 

“We’ll start by…asking around the market district.” 

Great plan right?

_Elswhere..._
On the upper level of the main street, a man lurched into a narrow alleyway barely avoiding stumbling over himself. Once he was a few feet further down the path he came to stop, resting his back against the cold stone walls of a building. His breathing was irregular and sweat poured down his face, it seemed he had been running for a while. Once he was settled enough, searching both ends of the alley to see if the coast was clear, he began shuffling through his pocket until finally pulling out a photograph. 

“I can’t believe I was discovered. It’s all that damn dog woman's fault.” He accused. “I-I have to get this photo to Rita-sama, otherwise she may never be able to find-“The man jumped to his feet as a silhouette suddenly appeared from one of the ends of the alley. 

“He’s over here.” The figure, a woman, screamed. “Thought you could escape my noise?” She boasted while bolting down the alleyway after the man. He was frantic as he began running away from the woman only to be blocked off buy her four legged companion bearing his teeth at him. 

“Nowhere to run now guy. It’d be best to give up now.” Surrounded on both ends, nowhere to run, the only other option was to fight. He brandished a kunai before lunging forward in a completely desperate attempt to escape. 

“AGGGGGGGH-!” His battle cry was short lived as his body came to a standstill. He was panic stricken as he looked down to something akin to a snake contorting around the entire length of his body and up along his arm, forcing his weapon to bounce off the ground with a loud clang. As he observed he noticed that this thing was actually a mound of flesh. The flesh then continued to stretch along his arm until coming down to eye level with him. It began to morph and shape itself into half a torso of a young lady with a rapier in her right hand. Her eyes filled with murderous intent. 

“I won’t let anyone hurt my father.” She announced before plunging the sword straight through his heart and out his back. 

With the deed done, and the man’s lifeless body at her feet, the other two pursuers entered the alleyway just as the others woman’s body began to reform and take on its original shape. The blood of the man pooled beneath her feet. Reaching into her back pocket she pulled out a cloth and began wiping down her rapier. 

“I, Rika, give you my thanks Eiji. Without you here, that man may have escaped and reported back to this ‘Rita’.” 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rika



“No problem, Rita is a cold blooded woman, she won’t give up that easy. After all, your father has something that belongs to her. And because of this dude she may already know he’s in this town somewhere, this’ll just be the beginning of your troubles.” Eiji explained to her. 

“Is that so?” Rika began searching the corpse before finally finding what it was. In his blood floated the photograph the man was holding which she promptly picked up. “I shall met this threat head on. I will not allow anything to happen to my father if I can help it.” Her eyes burned with resolved as she crumbled the picture in her hand. 

“Actually I’m glad you said that, because that’s one of the reason I’m here.” Rika turned Eiji with an inquiring expression while she watched her reach into her cloak and then pulled out it was diamond shaped crystal which appeared lavender in color.

“This should be able to help you out…”
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 21, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Forest of Death,  Konohagakure]​*​
_Nobody owns life, but anyone who can pick up a frying pan owns death. 
*―William S. Burroughs*​_
[Chūnin Exams 48: S-Rank Mission, I'll Tidings of the White.]​
The moon hung adrift in a seemingly starless sky while Akaya spoke. The few clouds in the night air drifted on the winds as the mission parameter was outlined for all to hear. Seemed that an entire village of honest working folk had somehow incurred the wrath of Konohagakure. No, with this varied assortment of ninja somehow this meager village of two-thousand three hundred and twenty seven had, in some cosmic joke. Brought down the entire brunt of the White on them. So tonight instead of the soft glow of a night light, the moon was a pearl of death that shrouded this small cove of land in the robes of the Grim Reaper. And it's scythe one may ask. Well, the group of Ninja that now stood on the very precipice of no return. A cheer cliff of atrocity that may very well cause some to never sleep again. Was that very weapon.

A disguised Satoshi stood with his arms folded over his chest and head tilted so that his gaze was cast upon the ground. Though his eyes were firmly closed as so he could fully take in all that was said. His eye lids hid the hid the almost lime yellow his eyes were now. His hair, if one could just glance it, was now an very dark green, almost as jade as his eyes once were. Over his hair he wore a wool knit toboggan woven from black wool. It was pulled down pass the hairline on the back of his neck and even fell over his dark green eyebrows. Tying the toboggan to his head was the forehead protector that had the Musical Note of the Hidden Sound and Otogakure. To help conceal his identity he wears a cloth mask much like the one the renown Kakashi once wore. Around his neck was the trademark camouflage scarf that some still wear today. 

Covering his body was a pale green vest akin to the flack jackets that Chūnin or Jōnin wore. But not quite. It had more pockets for the tools that he used as he forewent a tool kit. On each forearm Satoshi wore a sleeve that had the same print camouflage as his scarf and pants. Topping the look off is the traditional open toe sandals that most Shinobi wear. With a low sigh he opened his almost feline looking eyes and while most may think this is a transformation Jutsu. They'd be mistaken. Satoshi is a puppeteer. Espionage, disguise and blackmail are kind of up his alley. Like most puppeteer of Sunagakure he works with Sand to hide what their puppets are, he just has taken it a step further. Using Chakra Satoshi coats his eyes then covers his iris with the sand. The a covering coat of Chakra changes the sand to the color he desires as well as keeps it the sand where he wants it.

It takes less concentration and Chakra than the traditional Transformation Jutsu requires. Looking around Satoshi makes note of some of the people he recognized. Which weren't many, as even when he looked over some of the feed of the Second Leg of the Exam, he was more listening than anything else. The one person he did know, however, now stood less than three feet from him. It was the Nun, Kirisaki. Though at first he hardly didn't recognize her. The cropped and seemingly dyed hair along with the change of attire would likely throw a lot of people off. The moonlight also hinted at a different eye color, though the boy couldn't be completely sure thanks to just how dark it was.  Observations aside, Satoshi was perplexed. He didn't quite know how to react to this. For as smart as he was, he couldn't fathom why the White would be slaughtering their own and only two real  answers surfaced in his head. But neither made sense to him.

For Satoshi it was an easy out, he liked to kill people. It gave him the type of rush that passion may give normal people. Besides, he always liked trying new ways to kill in, and out of twenty-three hundred people he was sure he could find some very fun ways of doing it. But that was the problem, how would a normal person react to this. Even with her physical changes, the nun still clenched her fist. Did this sort of thing really bother normal people? Before Satoshi could ponder this question further seemed that some of the ninja present disagreed with what was about to transpire. Being the mimic he was, he knew that he couldn't verbally adopt his normal stance on the subject of death, so he'd throw his lot in with them. "I have to agree with that, I don't see what benefit could possibly come from killing that entire village. I mean women and children, that's kind of sick if you ask me." ~

_-Some Hours Earlier, Satoshi's Rented Room_

It had been a couple of days since the Forest of Death leg of the Chūnin Exams had ended. Satoshi could now be seen sitting behind the desk that the TV once stood. It now sat in the corner on the overturned trash can playing in loop all the events that had taken place in the Forest of Death. Yagyu had splurged for his young apprentice of Death, and ordered all the channels just to the boy could research his prey. Not that he cared all that much, it was just ambient noise in the background as he worked to salvage what he could of the last remaining tie to his past. The puppet Doru that he and his father had sculpted when he was but a young naive child.

Through the cranking of bolts and popping of hinges he allowed the wash of what was being spoken to roll off his ears. Allowing his mind to pick out sentences that he might find interest in. One name caught his attention though. It seemed it was on the lips of most people that watched the Exams. Some person named Ogama had invaded the exams and almost killed a handful of the Genin that were participating. Normally he'd not care, but the fact the man summoned a Dragon did pique his mind. There was also the fact that the bestial girl had retrieved some Scroll in the aftermath. Perhaps one of the most important things about the Exams was likely that scroll, yet the idiots in the studio chose not to follow her to see what she did with it, instead they used their cameras to video the fight between that pompous Ren Houki and this Ogama character. 

"If you're not going to knock Naoko, you can at least close the door completely. You're letting the cool air out.", "That eye is getting better, I guess I'll have to start trying a little now and stop playing on a handicapped Chūnin's level." is mused as she materialized from the shadows of the curtains. Closing the door to, she walked into the room. "I suppose I don't have to ask what you're doing, but I am.", "Trying to do something with this mess of wood, splinters and twisted metal." is bit as he pulled a fragment of one of Doru's Scythes from an fragment of the torso. "While that may be needed, I have a mission for you." Satoshi put his pliers down and turned to the woman.

"I didn't think Missions were given out to prospective Genin during the Exams." Satoshi states while he is handed an already opened letter. On it was the seal of the Hokage and this caused Satoshi to mentally scratch his head. What was Naoko doing with a Mission Statement from the Fire? Opening it Satoshi sees a blue badge. The Statement was brief. A Time and Place. However, the most surprising was the Rank Detail, 'S'. Satoshi slid the letter back into the envelope and hands it toward Naoko, "Unless you've forgotten you flat chested bimbo, I'm only a Genin." 

-BLAM!-

Satoshi's head rocked to the side after Naoko strikes him, but instead of taking the letter back she adjust her stance and allows one hand to rest on her hips. "I took that from a Genin." is stated while she tossed a Oto headband next to his foot. "And stop fixating on my chest you little pervert, or I'll have Yagyu pull you from under Yusetsu's tutelage. "That still wouldn't change the fact you need to make your breasts fatter. Go have a kid or something."

-CRACK!-

Satoshi slams face first off the headband on the ground as the woman lorded over him a look of death crossed her features and a stare that threatened to kill bored holes in the back of Satoshi's head. "Stop fooling around." is gritted through clenched teeth. "Besides." is added with a more normal tone, "These are orders handed down straight from Yagyu himself. He wants to know why Genin are being brought in on a S-Ranked mission.", "So" is lowly grunted while Satoshi pulled himself from the ground. "I take it that you intercepted this some time ago.", "Yup, you can say that, and you have only an hour or so, you should be somewhat on time if you hurry <3~" ~~


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 22, 2014)

*Taneda*
Hida Clan Grounds

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part V

----------​
Frustration.

It was oftentimes something Taneda associated with a particularly puzzling set of data points that resulted from an experiment, or perhaps odd patterns or inconsistencies in a math problem. When Yoshitsune didn't keep his promises to visit, he never felt frustration. When others didn't act as his notes on human behavior implied they would, he did not get angry. But one thing that always served to frustrate Taneda...was Hida Gajiru's poor ability to grasp the finer things in life.

"We didn't say you were _stupid_. We simply said you are mentally _direct_. There is a difference."

The two were staring each other down in the middle of the training grounds the Hida slowly brought his tetsubo up to his shoulder, resting it there for the moment. The boy was pushing six feet tall, and was still only a chuunin, aged 16. He squinted over at Taneda, having just finished arguing with the younger boy over how his dreams were just that. _Dreams_. And so it was pointless, in the Hida's mind, for him to bother trying to analyze them. It was the same as analyzing the way bones fell after tossing them in the air. Nothing to it. This had led to Taneda quickly regretting coming to the young Hida Clan member for advice on the matter, simply because he was the closest in proximity that he trusted, and words were exchanged with increasing frequency in strain, snide remarks (mostly given on Taneda's part, and not registered on Gajiru's part) and raised voices (This time mostly Gajiru, and not so much Taneda) until finally Taneda shouted that the other boy was too mentally direct to comprehend the matter at hand, and that if he was capable of even an inkling of lateral thought, he might have been able to suggest what the dreams were about or help Taneda with the theories he'd crafted.

And so here they were now, Gajiru accusing Taneda of having called him stupid, or at least now reaching his limit in terms of how many times he'd accuse him. It wasn't his berserk button, per say, but it was close. He hefted the tetsubo off his shoulder, letting it fall to the ground as he left a small crater in its wake, the weapon crashing down with a sick thud.

"Alright. That's fine, Taneda. Say whatever you want, however you want, and just let it all go over my head. But you know what? I'm not going to stand here and let you make fun of me. No. I'm going to stand here, listen, and now I'm done listening. Now I'm going to beat you to a pulp for using a million words I don't know the meaning of. Maybe that'll teach you to mess around with me, huh?" Gajiru _was _a good kid...but he also had little patience when it came to having his perceived intellect insulted.

And is right on queue, the Hida then rushed right for Taneda, lashing out wde with his  giant tetsubo's wide arc.

_"This is...not good."_


----------



## Laix (Jun 22, 2014)

_Edie Nakano
_LIQUID TIME_
Deception
_*PART 1*​Thirty five genin, and she was one of them. Wearing a blue badge that matched her eyes perfectly, Edie stood amongst a small crowd with her hands clasped behind her back and a firm, relaxed smile on her face.

"I know you may be wondering what we are all doing here..." The short _ANBU_ member began, addressing the crowd with his mask partially removed to reveal just a few inches of skin. He went on to describe the mission, which involved pointing in the distance to a clutter of lights and describing the population of the town, Eien Machi, which was exactly 2,327 people. The crowd seemed to be following what he was saying with a slow nod, while Edie looked on with the same, firm smile.

"The people from this town are humble, honest, innocent. They are hard workers, and outstanding members of society who everyday fight for their survival, product of their sweat and blood. In my eyes, these people are an exemplary population! And tonight my dear comrades..."

There was a pause as the shinobi looked on with confused faces, curious as to what exactly was the nature of this mission. The kid raised his arm and pointed with his thumb towards the town.

"_*Tonight, we are taking the lives of those 2327 innocents! Not a single human shall stay alive after midnight!!*_"

The reaction was mixed. Some let out gasps of horror while others snickered with villainous delight. But what was our heroine's reaction? Edie is a cold person sure, but she has never killed a person in her life and does have somewhat of a heart when it comes to harming innocents, especially children. It would be one of horror, right?

No. It was a reaction that nobody expected, one that brought Edie's character into question. 

Her small smile stretched into a wicked grin, her eyes bulging with anticipation for the bloodshed. She licked her peach balm lips as she stroked her chin with her manicured nails.

_*- The Day Before -*_

Natsu Nakano is sat in his office at his stately home, signing some new contracts for a deal involving the distribution of oil in Sunagakure when there was a knock at the door. It was a strong knock, indicating that it was one of his trusted guards.

Putting the pen down, Natsu clasped his hands together and rested them underneath his chin. "Yes?"

A guard opened one of the double doors ajar and poked his sunglasses-covered bald head through. "You have a visitor, Mr Nakano."

The billionaire let out a sigh as he knew exactly who had come to visit him. He gestured towards them, signalling a second guard to help the other open the double doors open to allow the visitor to walk in. It was a woman - a very familiar woman who had been making her various faces known as of late. However, her appearance was a new one - a slim, tall model with slightly curled autumn brown locks and a pair of designer sunglasses on her eyes. Slung over her shoulder was a designer Chō Chō handbag with a matching purse inside.

"Freyja..." Natsu looked disappointed as he sunk even further into his black leather desk chair, his eyes narrowed.

"Oh please. Don't act like a wet dog around me. It's unattractive," She muttered as she perched herself on his desk. Freyja gave her legs a burlesque kick before crossing them with a giggle.

"What do you want?"

Before she answered, the woman looked at Natsu with a glint in her eye. "I've just gone to see your daughter..." As she expected, the Nakano kingpin leaped out of his seat and slammed his hands on the table, startling the guards.

"You did _*what!?*_ I _strictly_ said not to associate with her!"

Shaking her head, Freyja placed a finger on his lips. "Shh shh shh..." She soothed, clicking her tongue. "I needed to get to know her a little better so I could do _that _favour for you." Her face quickly faltered into a childish pout, with her eyes twinkling with innocence. "Unless... The deal is off~?"

"I should just have you put in prison with those girls!"

Suddenly, Natsu gave a sharp flick of his eyebrows and his five guards quickly swarmed on Freyja. Each of the bulky men grabbed one of her limbs, with the fifth one wrapping his muscular arm around her skinny neck. The man who wasn't taking anymore crap walked over towards her, grabbing her by the cheeks with grit teeth.

"Now you listen to me! My guards are going to escort you off my premises and we are to do business through DIVERGENT and DIVERGENT only, you understand? You overstepped your boundary and you need to be reminded who is in charge!"

His warning done, Nakano returned to his seat and clicked his pen, continuing on with his paper work. "Get rid of her," He muttered, waving his hand slightly. Freyja looked defeated, as if she was about to burst into tears with pouted lips. As commanded, his guards began to drag the stunning brunette out of his office leaving Natsu to continue his work in peace.

However, when he didn't hear the door shut followed by a clutter of cries from grown men, he raised his eyes with alarm. Standing there was Freyja, free from restraint with the men all lying around her unconsciously. Her skin, her eyes, even her hair was made of pure diamond. All her clothes had disappeared, leaving her naked without the detail. 

Natsu Nakano, the man used to having his guards deal with every nuisance was stunned at how easily she had dispatched of them. The intimidating woman slowly began to walk towards him as he jumped out of his seat, backing up against the wall. With nowhere to run, Freyja used the leather armchair as a step and ran across his desk, kicking all his paperwork and stationary across the floor before landing on the man, pinning him to the ground with her diamond-encrusted hand wrapped around his throat. She was barely using any force yet the 6'6 man felt like he was being held down by an elephant and choked with a rope.

"How about you listen to me? I'm the one in charge and I'm the one you take orders from, understand? This isn't a partnership, this isn't a deal. This is a service and you are providing it. Rebellions are unattractive and..." The diamond fell off just her hand into a sort of dust, revealing her bare Caucasian skin that caressed Natsu's flinching cheek. "... I always had you down as quite a _handsome man_."

Feeling powerless and weak, the man who controlled the economy simply averted his gaze with a pained look. Freyja however made sure to keep his attention on her as the same exposed hand trickled down his body, past his cotton shirt and to the buckle of his suited pants. The man seemed more than mortified that she would even put her hands in that region.

"What do you say?" She asked, biting her sparkling lips. "Right here, in your office, in the workplace for all to see? So attractive, don't you think?"

"P-Please... Just..." He couldn't say it. It was too much of a blow to his pride he'd spent twenty five years building.

Freyja began to unbuckle his pants with a smirk. "Just what?"

"Do it!! Just... Just do whatever you have to do... But _please_ don't hurt her..."

Pleased with his response, Freyja climbed up from Natsu and released her diamond defense to reveal a new appearance - that of Mr. Nakano's darling daughter, Edie Nakano. The accuracy was incredible, with even the butterfly clip in perfect place on the left side of her hair just above the fringe. She was dressed in black battle pants tucked into leather black boots with a simple yet revealing black vest, the straps tightened over her busty chest.

With a smile, she dusted down her clothes before turning on her heel towards the exit. 'Edie' was careful to step over the unconscious bodies of the guards while Natsu picked up what was left of his dignity. 

"Excellent. I'll be on my way then~"
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

If there was something Ren really hated, it was being followed. Particularly when the person lurking behind him in question acted completely nonchalant about it. Yukino was walking steadily behind him, a book in her hand as her blue eyes flickered ever so often on Ren's figure to make sure she still had him in sight. Apparently she deemed it unnecessary to attempt stealth or subtlety. Finally, he grew irritated, and turned around. "Oi, can you stop following me? I like taking my walks alone."

Yukino lifted her head up from the book, her face remaining as unflappable as always when she gave her reply, "If you believe I take any pleasure or enjoyment from this, you're sorely mistaken. I'm not doing this by choice, you know." She closed her book, almost as if preparing for another round of banter. 

Ren pinched the bridge of his nose, another hand brought to his waist as he gave an exasperated sigh. He opened his mouth to reply, but stopped as a loud boisterous voice rang in the air. "*REN!*" It was Makoto, who had somehow managed to spot him. The Houki cursed himself in his head; he'd forgotten that Makoto took his afternoon jogs here. The brown haired shinobi sped up his jog, quickly stopping by next to Ren as he gave his friend a pat on the back. He looked at Ren, and then at the unfamiliar girl in the distance who he seemed to have been talking to, and then at Ren. It was rare that the Houki hung out with other people. Therefore, in Makoto's mind, the only reason he could be walking around with a girl on a weekend would be... "Hey, it's been a while, man! I didn't know you got yourself a..." he gave a knowing nudge to the rib, extending out his left pinky suggestively.

The Houki's expression darkened, a raiton charged hand grabbing Makoto's pinky, which sent small electric shocks running up his arm. "Hey, Makoto, choose your words more carefully, or I might have to fry you," he growled darkly, eyes sharpening into a glare. Makoto made a somewhat pitiful, almost instinctive, yelp of pain as he pulled back his finger, which had smoke flowing from the end from where Ren had exerted the most pressure and raiton. Though, that wasn't what was bothering him; he'd taken plenty of stronger hits from Ren. Makoto wasn't book smart, or particularly well read, but he was somewhat perceptive and liked to think he knew his friends quite well. The fact that Ren replied to his teasing in such a way must have meant that he really didn't like the girl. 

Why? She seemed fine to him. The girl was definitely very pretty, and seemed to radiate a natural aura of class. Not too short and not too tall, either. 

Yukino flicked her hair backwards, regarding Makoto with a cold, hard stare. One which could make children cry, and freeze prey in fear. Even Ren found himself a little startled by her glare. "Indeed. I do not know who you are, but I'll inform you that there are things that even piss _me_ off," she pointed a finger towards Ren, "being accused of being in any form of relationship with that person there constitutes as one of them. I have doubts that he could handle romance with a normal girl, let alone with someone like _me_."

Ren's eyebrow raised. "That can be interpreted in a lot of different ways. Not everyone is as  _you know_,"  he shot back, mimicking the way she said 'you know' earlier on in their conversation.

Makoto looked between the two, awkwardly and somewhat stupidly, as if trying to decipher what was going on. Who was this girl? Clearly confused, the taijutsu specialist tapped at Ren's shoulder, passing a nervous glance at the ice queen before speaking, "Uh, I was on my way to Ryu's Ramen for some breakfast. Do the two of you want to come, or... am I in danger of getting my head ripped off?" He asked.

With a sigh, Ren looked at Yukino. All he wanted to do was go home, have some toast or ice cream and then go back to reviewing the exam footage he had. He didn't particularly want to have ramen, and ramen with that girl definitely wasn't on his list of agenda. But he skipped breakfast and didn't have anything at the sushi bar, ironically enough. And he was somewhat apprehensive to complain, in fear of his stomach rumbling at that precise moment, just like in the television programmes and books he read. So instead, he just gave a nod to Makoto.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 22, 2014)

*Ringmaster & QUER l ??? l ???*

Around the span of two weeks had already passed while the masked man stood among a myriad of his knives he wielded within his collection. Marveling them upon where they stood, a crystal surface separating from these metallic weapons that came of all shape and sizes. From elongated blades that thickness ranged between several inches wide to shivs that were carved in highly embellishing designs which can be seen through the very sensitive patterns that were designed within the hilt and blade. A useless add-on, it held no other meaning other than embellishment purposes. Why kill add diamonds to something that'll be jammed into a man's flesh? But it was a beautiful blade, a weather or not this blade held the ability to kill something as effectively as a normal, personally crafted shiv, it made his collection for one purpose or the other. And more so, it was his preferred weapons of choice. 

Next to the gun, he loved blades. The traditional manner of slaying man and inducing Chaos. It was a marvelous tradition among the ignorant of a time gone past, where Chaos roamed for honors sake. A beautiful time, where live was held in such a constant, sensible thread... Something so fragile that the act of dishonor was easily a justifiable means to kill someone, or have someone get killed. But time like those have vanished, and only some still practice these menial means. It was saddening for sure... truly.  But he needn't those means. 

This world was a new chaos, a wonderful one in fact. If only they were true about it, but they weren't and so, this is why the world had to be destroyed. So chaos would reign supreme. It was the true way, it was the only way. We are the disease, and the antibodies are begging it's decent. How long must he wait until chaos can truly flourish? 

As the though crossed his mind, Quer had entered through the door that stood behind him, while the lighting of the moon soon engulfed the darkness that loomed on this room lit simply by the candles stationed in the walls and ceiling. The Ringmaster dressed in his everyday crimson red attire, awaited from the ANBU male to speak. It wasn't necessary for them to trade words however, it was simple, it had been distinctive- the aura that he produced. 

"You've done well with your search?"

A nod was ushered by the man, as this Ringmaster had opened the glass and pulled a simple blade, the hilt so perfectly molded into his hands, as he began to course it through his fingers and twist it around in delight. It needn't and answer, it was evident, it was protruding the surface of his mind, but it had been done. And in two weeks no less. The man, battered in the sight of what seemed to have ensued.

"You look like a wreck." 

"I know. It's your fault for sending me out there."

"Was he or maybe a she--?"

"A he."

"Was _he_ that dangerous? I told you to find someone young. Not a beef man with nothing to learn."

"I did. This one fits your specifications perfectly. He sees the world through a veiled hatred. I see myself in him, I saw you in him as well. Those eyes that flashed a resolution so... pure. It could be molded, no fear ran through those eyes. And I swear, that even with my ability, it took me three days to truly settle him down to size."

Three days? Obviously QUER was a man whom always found and finished his targets immediately. He wasn't one to dull around the matter even if he needed to, even if this was a retrieval mission, he needn't hold back to the point that he would actually take so much time to capture such a simplistic, or well rather, specified to be simplistic target. 

"You mean you didn't fight to your full potential, right?"

"No. I did not try to kill him. But I have to admit, he outwitted me several times. And he didn't hold any special abilities other than what normal shinobi hold."

"You mean you were useless against someone who apparently has no specific skill outside of the norm? So you found some Genin?"

"Yes... And, did I mention he was also crippled?"

"Crippled?"

"Yes, he..."

"I don't need to know about your incompetence further. I did tell you not to tell me your adventures. But I've seen you take out stronger shinobi's by the load. You must've been very predictable, or this... boy, is really something none of us can truly fathom. Regardless. It seems that you were successful in bringing me someone worthy. Or at least, some useless Genin who managed to get lucky... So, he doesn't walk... this will be interesting."

"He walks. He just is special. But don't worry, I'll fix it."

"You'll fix it?"

"Yes. He seems to be exactly something around my alley, and if he's going to work for us, well need his trust. He seems pretty... innocent at least. And I use that word lightly. So, allow me to work with this situation. I'll give you detail later."

"Quer I think you're a failure in many ways, and at the same time I think you are useful in many other ways. But I can't, for the life of me, understand what the hell you brought me. And to me it sounds pretty fishy, so if you will, just deal with the situation. Your mission is not complete until he has denounced himself and given himself to chaos. Remember that's the primordial things to do."

"Right... I'll remember." 

"Good. Now leave."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 49, Meet the Father II]​


_-Some Time Earlier_

Akane, setting up in her bed, had a tray cart slid over her stomach. On it sat a trey with what the Hospital called _FOOD_ though Akane wasn't so convinced of it. A small line traced where her mouth sat and she merely held her fork in one hand as the other fell about the glass of water that she'd been given to go with it. Her eyes were as blank as her expression was while she gazed at the plate, in its center sat a cut of something that the nurse called Steak Fritter. Now Akane didn't know what in the peat a Fritter was. But she did know a cut of steak when she saw it and this wasn't a cut of steak by any stretch of the imagination. To this fritter's left was corn on the cob. Akane liked corn and all, but the small patch of butter they used to flavor it more was a far cry from what she used herself and it kind of pissed her off. Where was her bad food that tasted good? If she wanted butter. She wanted butter. Finally, off to the side sat a bowl of freshly seasoned green beans. At least they done this dish right.

A generous application of black pepper and other seasons made the small bowl the most appetizing dish setting before her. Lastly placed upon a small paper plate it's own was a brownie drizzled lightly with chocolate fudge sauce and a sliced Strawberry. The square of chocolate seemed to vanish in an instant leaving only crumbs on the plate. Akane chewed happily, a smudge of the fudge drizzle on the corner of her lips, as a wide grin spread across her face. "Dat gud,Ah no care 'bout w'en Ah suppose to eat it." {That was good and I don't care about when you are supposed to eat dessert.} is said as her eyes slowly opened. Now it was back to the daunting task of seeing if this Steak Fritter was really any kind of steak that Akane had ever eaten before. 

The steel of the fork slowly rests on the surface of the fritter. It was surprisingly spongy for a meat which caused the swamp girl to take pause. "Dere sumthin' wrong 'ere." is muttered as she pulled the fork back. Then with a cautious, deliberate move she pushed the tips of the fork into the Fritter. They slid in with little resistance  allowing some juice to bubble to the surface which smelled better than the fritter itself. But before Akane could contemplate what to make of this new twist her attention pulls to the curtain that separated her from the rest of the room. An unfamiliar scent catches her nose and she quickly wraps her other hand around the knife that was with the trey. In the next instant a raven haired woman with thin glasses poked her head into the room, "Akane I presume?" is asked while she pulled the curtain aside. 

Walking in Akane's mouth slightly dropped. The woman had curves that threatened to never end, but that white knuckled grip persisted until she smelled her father's scent on the woman, "Ah' Akane, who you?" "{Yes, I'm Akane and who are you?} is asked while she went back to exploring the enigma that was the steak fritter. "My name is Sakamoto, Emiko. I'm a business associate of your father's." is replied after she sat the bagged clothing on the edge of the bed. "You no haf lie to meh. I smell dad on you cher, you two gogo dat no doubt." {You don't have to lie to me. I smell my father on you lady. You two have sex of that there is no doubt.} is replied. Emiko is almost left speechless as Akane pulled the knife to the plate and started to cut at the meat there, "Well, I can't say I'm surprised. Your father said that you had a better sense of smell than he did. 

And you seem to have no problem with what me and your father does. I figured that with me not being your mother you may have a problem with it." is stated while Emiko took a seat across from Akane. The girl pulled the bit of the food to her lips and took a bite. Surprisingly it wasn't as bad as it looked. Could use a little ghost pepper. But alright regardless. "Wat dad do is on dad. Ma kno dat much, ma had a fellah o' two since dad lef. Long as dey both 'appy Ah no care." {What my dad does is on him. Mom knows that much about it, in fact she's had a guy friend or two since dad left the tribe. As long as they are both happy I don't care.} is replied. Emiko nods lightly. Seems there was a lot of truths in the stories Ryota told her about his people. Though she didn't believe it at first. Pulling one leg across the opposite knee she looked to Akane as she ate, "So, is there anything you want to talk about? ~

_-Present, Hospital Lobby_ 

Hatori had asked a question of Ryota. But before the man could answer him Akane walked into the lobby behind her doctor. The happy father took her in a hug before a little talk between them. After putting her down and some small talk he turned to Hatori, "Ah dun kno' 'ow much you kno' 'o our people. But we 'ave five type 'o social classes. Dough dat is what dey be in de outside werld. As fo' 'o de five classes haf de same standin'. De Elder dey on top 'n' more or less do de laws. Den you haf de laborers, Dey do erryding fr'm tribe politics to de manual laborin'. Den you haf de Breeders. Dey responsible fo' keeping the population in check dey also de wan dat usually go into politics. Lastly dey de two warriors. De Huntresses lak Akane 'ere are responsible fo' all de fud and guds dat we barter wid. Lastly dere de Seekers lak meh." {Now I don't know how much you know of out culture. But we have what could be called five social classes. Though there really isn't any merit between most of them. Only the Elders sit above the other classes and that is from respect. They deal with the laws and their implement. Then you have the Laborers who do everything from politics to manual labor. Then there is are the women that are the Breeders, they are responsible for keeping the population in balance and after that time,  they are usually the ones that go into politics.

Lastly you have the Specialized skilled people. The Huntresses like Akane are responsible for all the food and goods used to barter with. Lastly you have the Seekers like me.} is stated as he thumbed himself in the chest. "Dere no many 'o us and we specialize 'n' catchin' criminals, tribal er udder wise, dat use de Bayou as a saf place. Fo' dat we haf to kno' a lil 'bout ah lot. Ah merely 'appened on de blacksmiths 'o Kumogakure." {There aren't many of us. We specialize in catching criminals, be they from our tribes or from the outside, that dare use our swamps as a safe haven. For that we're tasked to know a little bit about a lot of things. I merely came across some information on the blacksmiths of Kumogakure."[/color] is answered in reply to Hatori's question. After Ryota finished his statement Emiko cleared her throat, "I hate to intrude, but its starting to get late and we do have the reservation at the Konoha Wok." Emiko states with a warm smile, "Why don't we invite Hatori and Akane along with us. You can catch up with your daughter a bit as well as feed the boy that saved her." is offered. 

Ryota nods in approval, "Well naw, dat sound lak ah plan to meh. 'Ow 'bout it boy-o. You 'ungry?" {Well now, that does sound like a plan to me. How about it kid. Are you hungry?} ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2014)

*SuzumeLiquid Time*

*[Train]*​
[Divergent Special Event: Shock, What did I do?!]
Liquid Time​
Suzume bites down on her snack happily as Tacky Sweater rambled on about this or that with a dash of who cares. Her face was placid as she chewed away. That is, until the socially inept and awkward boy turned portions of her meal into something that wasn't metal. Suzume stopped chewing as the iron in her mouth melted away into becoming little more than ash. Her face turns a visible shade of green as she fought the urge to throw up. Rolling her tongue she tried to coat the vile taste with what was left of the tin and steel that was in her mouth as she refused to spit it out or even worse, throw it up. She after all was a lady, and ladies didn't do that sort of thing. Putting the metal in her hand down, she covers her mouth and turns her head to the side and forces her self to swallow the nasty mixture of 'food' that was in her mouth. 

The furnace in her stomach could handle the little bit of ash she ate, but that still didn't make her any happier. A blazing gaze cut to the boy, but before she could rebuttal this insect Ryoko stands.

"_*ENOUGH!!!!!*_"​
Is roared after the Chunin as the Chunin stood over them. The damaged table was testament to the girl's palpable rage at what to this point had transpired. Suzume's baby blues widen as she quickly became the brunt of the girl's anger. This was her fault? The side of her that wanted to be like her idol, Edie, denied this whole heartily. But the girl that Suzume really was, completely understood. This was her fault, even if she didn't like the fact.    

"Suzume, I don't even know why you're here but I suggest you just go away. We're busy," 

Suzume's heart stopped, almost breaking. Though she called her Entitled Cow-San on most occasions Suzume looked up to Ryoko to a similar degree as she did Edie, sure there wasn't any idolization with Ryoko, but the Hyuga was the second person that Suzume would call a friend. Thus after being told off by the Princess of the Hyuga Clan, Suzume felt disheartened as the door closed two behind and  she stormed off toward who knows where. With tears forming in the corners of her eyes Suzume slid further into the leather seat of the bench she sat in. She remained silent as Taneda went about patching up the damage to the car that she did. Though he too was partially to blame, as he was the one that turned her sword into paper. She didn't even feel like telling him off anymore, despite how stupidly wrong he was in both what he said and did to her. She was completely demoralized and her face said that much. 

After the boy leaves Ren and she are the only people left in the car as other customers started to file back in to take their seats and pray that the worse was over. 

"Ah, I nearly forgot," he remembered, looking up from his book, "Nakano-san is in the other compartment of the train. I assume she's the nee-san you keep talking about?"

Suzume didn't even look up. She just figured that he wanted her to leave as well. Drying a tear from her eye she stands and reached into her bow. Pulling out a wad of Ryo that would have likely bought this car three times over, she sets it on the table and steps into the aisle, "That is for this car Pony Tail." she softly states before walking in the opposite direction of both Edie and Ryoko. Leaving the car she moves to the very last car of coach and walks onto the outer platform. There she sits and curls her knees to her chin and merely watches the scenery as it passes her by.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 22, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
Akaya analyzed them after speaking. It was easy to understand what all of those recruits were thinking, he himself said that those people had committed no crime and yet there were a troop of a bit more than fifty ninja awaiting the right time to unleash a massacre on those innocents. It was right then that people decided to speak their minds, letting out questions and minor opinions that the young Uchiha couldn?t care less about for real. Useless questions though, because no matter what, that mission, it was a given that it would be accomplished. The boy, grinned behind the mask covering his face as he heard Taneda, Ren and a disguised Satoshi who somehow managed to infiltrate this mission, this latest fact unknown to everyone even Akaya himself. The captain was capable of discerning most of them, he knew that Ren was behind that mask, he knew that Kirisaki was among the bunch too although he didn?t have time to search for her. The scent was the only thing he needed to know it.



> "What's the endgame of this mission, then?  Once we kill these innocents, who's definition betrays their nature as targets in this context...what objective are we after in this? This could only serve to weaken the White, economically at the very least."
> 
> "Does this town possess any shinobi? Yoshitsune-sensei has told us there is only one reason to kill someone affiliated with the White..."
> 
> "Has it come...to _that_? Is it that..." He paused, bringing a hand to his forehead. "...is _that_, really happening, tonight? If we don't kill them?"





> "wait, so why are we doing this again? How is killing off a village of one of Konoha's most reliable suppliers going to improve the economy? This is retarded." He asked, his blue eyes glowing in the darkness of the night.





> "I have to agree with that, I don't see what benefit could possibly come from killing that entire village. I mean women and children, that's kind of sick if you ask me." ~



"The reasons for this are something called _NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS_. I don?t know what you are thinking peeps, you may be right or you may be wrong, however, the reasons behind this are not important, just as it could be something that may save the world from its poor state, it could also be some sorta whim of our higher ups. That?s not something you should butt your noses into."Akaya replied as if it were the most normal thing, what these guys were asking was ridiculous at this point right? They should only thinking in how to make this mission faster and finish this all for good, yet they were here asking for reasons"Still, I would be glad if you didn?t underestimate your leaders so much, if they are doing this is because Eien by no means is as essential as everything sounds, right?"he commented, eyeing warily every single one of them, finding something bothersome. The look in their eyes. Some of them were still doubtful, some others were completely against the idea and some others were acting as if they were awaiting something like this. 

"What kinda crap is that!?" a voice exploded from within the crowd of young warriors, the elements opened path so Akaya could see the person who had raised his voice. It was a kid of around twelve years old, blond hair and green eyes. Behind him two girls stood backing him up, a white haired one and the other...Uchiha Manami"Are you really telling us to go there and kill more than a thousand people who have done absolutely nothing for no real motive!!? What the hell is that, huh?!" scanning not only those three but also the rest of the groups, the young ANBU noticed that they were supporting those words. It was then that Akaya lost his cool. It was unconceivable!! What the hell were they even doing there then?! When they saw this was an S-rank mission they should have been prepared for the worst but no, they were doing nothing but whine! Not a single one had the determination necessary to do it!!

Furiously, Akaya approached the blond guy until he was face to face with him, the ANBU being only some centimeters taller. The eyes behind the mask drilling into the emerald colored ones."THIS? THIS IS YOUR FREAKING MISSION,GENIN!!" raising his voice as much as possible so everyone could hear"Mission? There?s no way this stupidity can be a mission, Hokage-sama would never order something like this!"he spout, showing the naivety of the world he had lived in until that moment, that was the difference between them all and Akaya, they all were still too fucking naive!"That?s right!! And even if that were the case, there?s no way my father would agree with this. "this time Manami was the one to talk, her words only made the boy?s anger to increase. Uchiha Ryoga wouldn?t agree? He was the first one to support the idea!!"Yeah, what kind of demon are you to be able to do it so easily? This kind of injustice is not the kind of missions Konoha does!"for a moment a stony silence took place.

"Shigeru-san"he called for the only experienced jounin at the place aside from the other two ANBU"By any chance am I lying?"he asked to the spiky-haired man jounin sensei of the three rebels"No, that?s indeed the mission Hokage-sama and the High council gave to you."he confirmed. The words of their teacher were like a bucket of cold water, it was simply unbelievable!! and after that Akaya snapped. "Listen you three!! Its already bad enough that instead of an ANBU unit, I got put in charge of a bunch of green horns!! If you don?t believe what your teacher, the Hokage or I say, is completely up to you! Once you go back to the village you can complain as much as you want to the people you want, but just so you know, the reason why you are here and now is to do your fucking job!!" he spoke but the boy didn?t stop there, these guy had to understand it perfectly, what it meant to be a ninja."What were you all thinking, huh?! This is how our world works! They have commited no crime, they all are as innocent as new born kids but shamefully they are in their path towards a carnage. " he stopped for an instant allowing the group to diggest those words."Or what, you really believed being shinobi was the same as being heroes? That love, justice and honor, that all of those illogical and injust concepts created by humanity to satisfy their own hunger, is what leads us everyday?! If that?s how you think let me have the honor of breaking that shitty fantasy of yours. We are just as despicable as the lowest scum out there!! We have to disguise, lie and kill. That?s our job and our duty!! And guess what? THAT?S HOW IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN!! And yet you tell me that you won?t do this? Well, fine by me but let me remind you that you have a duty to attend."he turned to glare at the white-haired girl. She called him a demon. Probably there were better words to describe the situation, but still Akaya would take those words and shove them in their faces."You called me a demon a moment ago, right? I won?t deny it since that?s precisely the cause you lot are under my command this time." then a new reply came, making this useless argument a tedious thing already.

"Don?t joke around! So what if those reasons are illogical? We are humans no matter what you say!! Even if it?s illogical and naive, or injust; that is the only way things like the one you are asking us to do won?t happen!! That?s the only way humans can remain humans and coexist!!"she said and it was then that another grin crossed the ANBU?s hidden face, he didn?t realize when the conversation deviated so much from the real point but it was time to end it."I?m glad that you understand that at least, because that is what we are trying to protect here. THEIR sacrifice will allow YOUR people to keep living in that fairy tale like world. That?s our sacrifice, to dirt ourselves with the truth in order to protect the lies of the rest."and so he killed any kind of answer that could have come from her, because any other word would carry no weight.

"I won?t allow any more bullshit here! Those with the red badges will follow Wolf-senpai, those with yellow badges will follow Hawk-senpai and the blue ones will follow me!"he said so everyone could hear him as he walked over to the cliff showing them his back for a second time. He checked the clock, 2300 hours it marked. Precisely in that moment, the dark clouds left, allowing the moon to shine in the skies again "LISTEN, SHINOBI!! Our mission is the complete annihilation of that town. You don?t need to know the reason or if those reasons are logical enough; only thing you oughta do is obey and kill every single man, woman and child!! I won?t lie to you, for those that follow me I can assure that your lives will fall into misery and that?s why they will be much more valuable than those of the rest! Because as you suppose, today is your graduation exam as part of the lowest scum!! As for those that don?t come, I can?t do but admire your guts and determination cause with your actions you are acknowledging that you are not cut for this, the real world, since you are more sensitive, kind hearted. Having said that..."he took a moment to breath in some air"LET?S GO!"and jumped off the cliff sending a direct message to everyone: with or without them, the mission would be fulfilled. Next, the other two ANBU jumped off leaving Shigeru behind in case someone actually stayed there.

As Akaya ran down towards the town his ears and nose caught that he was being followed, he didn?t know how many were following him nor how many followed Takao and Kaito still he raised his voice to say the last coherent words of the night"I have some things to tell you: first, whatever happens in Eien, stays in Eien!! and second, keep in mind that your acts of tonight will chase you even after your pitiful deaths!"like that, everything was said and it was time for the inner demons of each person involved to be let free.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 22, 2014)

*Taneda*
Ryu's Ramen

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part VI

----------​
Complications.

Taneda sprinted like a mad man as the Hida rampaged behind him, and though the genin was _exceptionally_ fast and prided himself on his speed, even, for some reason his predator was just as quick as he.  Gajiru, as it turns out, did have a berserk button. And it was...actually, having his intelligence insulted. The only problem for Taneda, though, was that it seemed to have a delayed time period with which it took to take effect.

And the result? A much more brutal rage. Taneda wondered how Gajiru had even managed to become a  Chuunin.

Turning a portion of the high wall that boxed in the Hida Clan's training grounds to sand, Taneda leapt out into the street, the blindly raging Hida clanner bursting through his spot in the wall with his tetsubo brutally as he turned, keeping pace with the lightened form of Taneda, who seemed to run on the wind as he attempted to distance himself from the Hida Complex. But again, Gajiru seemed to be keeping pace with him. How was that? Could he really maintain such a high speed with his bulky form, and carrying that huge tetsubo no less? The thing was almost as large as the shinobi carrying it. Unless...

As he leapt over a cabbage stand, Gajiru plowing through it entirely while attempting to get to Taneda, the young man's mind wandered back to the first instance he'd been told about this technique by his sensei, there was one detail unique to each Hida Clanner. Some sort of supplementary ability on top of the hardened skin, increased strength, and ungodly stamina and endurance. It wasn't just that they could still accurately use kata while berserking. It was that each Hida Clan member also had a unique predatory skill that came with their Rage.

Hida Fumiko, for example, possessed uncanny accuracy when raging, allowing her to throw cleavers around corners, and through complete smoke, and still accurate hit her target. Taneda had only heard stories of the Clan Head's Raging, but knew that it somehow involved an elemental release. 

And Gajiru, it seemed, could keep pace with his target prey, no matter what their individual speed. And given that the Hidas didn't tire while in that form, nor did less experienced members know how to shut off their berserk state prematurely, that meant one thing for Taneda; he'd eventually run out of breath, and Gajiru would catch him.

And then beat him senseless, or worse, kill him. He had no ability in taijutsu, so this could be very bad for him.

He lessened his pace, releasing the chakra from his Miwa jutsu. After all, if Gajiru simply matched his speed, there was no need to spend chakra in order to keep himself light...and go at his maximum speed, when the only other obstacle, relative to him, would have a velocity of zero, from his frame of reference.

The only problem with this, however, was that Gajiru didn't simply _match his prey's speed_. He had an alarming base speed himself, and if his prey was _faster_, the bloodline ability pushed his body to keep up with them.  And as Taneda slowed to a jog to regain some breath, he glanced over his shoulder, noticing the Hida surging right for him like some demonic steam driven locomotive, his eyes burning like coals from the hearth.  With a viciously wide swing from the right side, he took out a street lamp, continuing on through, narrowly missing the storefront of a nearby store on the street. 

Ryu's Ramen.

By now people were scattering, but shinobi were slow to respond to the threat for the moment. Taneda barely managed to backflip out of the way of the attack, landing on a low fence as he watched Gajiru from behind his spectacles, the chuunin seething silently as he glared at the scientist with wild eyes. 

There was no more running, now. He'd have to figure out a way to end this, here, and now.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 22, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams 49, Meet the Father II]​
> 
> 
> ...



Akarusa, Hatori
Meeting the Father III​
Hatori listens the concepts being pushed forward onto him about the make up of the Ryota's tribe at first it sounded highly complex referring to five different roles but as he goes on into some more details it began to make sense and was quite a bit basic but effective system by the sounds of it. There seemed little reason to over complicate politics anyway, it only led to more issues and problems among the various fractions that served in the world.

He himself had a few questions to put forward to Ryota but he appeared to give such opportunity in the form of a invitation to eat. Hatori nods responding, "Now that you mention it I don't think I have eaten since the exams started, might explain why the first impulse I experienced was to chase after that rodent. So yes please it would be very much welcomed, I can contribute if this is costing you anything sirs."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

This wasn't the first time Ren had been to Ryu's Ramen, but it was the first time in a while. Makoto had forced him to eat here before, back when they first met, insisting that the ramen here was 'the best'. The Houki had been apprehensive at first, but had relented?it was back then that he had first truly realized just how persistent his friend was. But during all the conundrum of the exams, with all the independent training they did, he stopped going. Ren wasn't sure why, of course. He still had free time. Maybe it just didn't feel the same without his buddy? Or perhaps he just felt like it wasn't worth the effort walking across the village to eat some ramen when he could just spend two minutes heating some up? One of the great mysteries of Ren Houki's life, truly.

Meanwhile, amidst Ren's deep pondering, Yukino and Makoto began to converse and engage in the human science known as 'social interaction'.

"Yukino-san, right? How'd you meet Ren?" Makoto asked, looping a cape of ramen around his chopsticks.

"Please don't talk with your mouth full of food. It's unsightly," she replied, taking an immaculate sip of her soup. Neither Ren nor Makoto were sure how, but she was somehow able to consume the liquid without sound. Was this a kekkei genkai inherent to all females? "As for where I met him, I believe social context dictates that it's rather rude to inquire such a thing so suddenly. Please keep your nose out of things." And with that, she went back to her magical silent eating.

Ren gave an apologetic look to Makoto, but his friend didn't seem to reciprocate his feelings. In fact, he seemed overjoyed. "Ren, where in this village did you find someone this hot?"  He whispered as quietly as possible, her eyes sparkling. No doubt he was afraid that the ice queen would hear him.

The Houki's response was a mixture of unveiled disgust and sadness. Even with his vast resource of wit, he wasn't sure he could find the right words to express how he felt at this precise moment. How could somebody get back up and be so happy after getting slagged like that? Surely, this was no ordinary human behaviour. As such, Ren could only come up with one conclusion. "A-are you a masochist?"  He muttered back.

But the conversation could continue, the sounds of panicked yelling and bullet-like footsteps rained outside. Ren's prodigious mind deduced, with a complex sequence of probability work and number crunching, that the rapid footsteps and screaming were no doubt closely related. A scientific certainty, or whatever it was those nerds called it. Curious, he removed himself from his seat and flipped over the curtain entrance which served as the boundary between Ryu's Ramen and the outside world. The area was completely empty, devoid of all the hustle and bustle which usually characterized this particularly district so much. Instead, the only people here now were... Taneda, who was perched on top of a low fence, and someone Ren didn't recognize, but seemed to be glaring at Taneda with predatorial ferocity. "Taneda-san? What are you doing here?" He frowned.


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2014)

​_[Chunin Exams]​_
Kyo looked at Edie for a minute, however it more of a stare then anything close to a look. There was so much that he wanted to say that his brain overloaded and killed itself in the process of trying to think of the facial and mouth movements he would need to do to correctly convey his feelings about what she said. 

Almost as if there was a train and there was a small car on the tracks, of course he would know what would happen, and anyone with a working brain would know what would happen. That train would ram that tiny little car harder and faster than any little thing could. Although, to properly convey his feelings on the matter, was if the train after done ramming into the car, there was another train going the opposite direction on the same track.

Who would build a track that could work both ways, why there are two trains are on the same track, and if anyone in that small tiny car was alive now, they would surely be dead after the second train hit. That is how Kyo felt, like an onlooker to a horrible crash, the shock and surprise of such a terrible sight. That is how her words affected him, and that is why it took a moment to process the words she had told him. Like a baby eating food for the first time, the wonder and awe, but the fear of trying something new. 

Kyo took the both of his hands and cupped each side of her cheek, he leaned in, closing any distances between them as the words that he finally wanted to say came back.

?You are disgusting.? Kyo let those words fall out of his mouth as if he was telling her the sky was blue, ?I don?t understand?How you do that??

Kyo placed his forehead against hers, ?How in the hell do you manage to slam your foot into your mouth whenever you speak?.It?s like a damn talent.?

He let his hands drop to his side and backed away from her, he felt like he had stepped on some world wonder but don?t know how to properly grasp the feeling.

?Kei is a girl I like despite what you said?.And for a girl that doesn?t give a damn about me?You do surprisingly care about my relationship with other girls?? Kyo looked away, ?Truthfully I don?t give a shit about what you say about other girls?.However, try not to bad mouth Kei again??

?I wouldn?t know what I would do?If you insult my friend like that??


----------



## Laix (Jun 22, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
   THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
   *PART 57*

  

He only encouraged her to push his buttons even more. Edie loved getting a reaction from her targets and rolled in their emotions like a banker in money. She hated how Kyo loved to act so tough and mighty, as if she should be shivering in her socks should she even consider bad mouthing that timid little girl again.

Usually the heiress would've just rolled her eyes and carried on with her day given that giving peasants too much time out of your day makes them feel like they are worth something. However, the devious daughter of Natsu Nakano opted for a much more dangerous but pleasing approach.

"Ugh, will you get over her? She's nothing special. I don't get why you're getting so emotional because I just pointed out a few facts about her! It's not like I said any lies, hmm?" With a coy smile, she folder her arms underneath her breasts and rested on her hip. Daring to rattle the lion's cage, Edie leaned in towards Kyo and whispered into his ear.

"I don't give a shit about your relationship with other girls, even your relationship with your mother. I just think given your obsession with bimbos and sluts you can do better than a timid virgin tighter than a eighty-year old nun. And I'm_ not_ just talking about her attitude. "​
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 22, 2014)

*Taneda*
Train Bound for Fuzenkagure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part XII

----------​
_*Years prior, in Konoha...*_

Taneda sat in the Konoha Detainment facility for the third day in a row. For the time being, he had simply shut off most of his senses, sitting slouched in his seat, nibbling weakly on a piece of bread as his glasses gradually continued to slip down his nose. They were still deciding just who was going to take custody of the kid, after the incident with his parents. They had long since fled Konoha, and there was an ongoing investigation into just what had been under that house, inside the underground lab, and what they'd left behind in the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy. The trouble was the traps that had been set; exploding kanji that detonated the notes when read at the incorrect angle, vials releasing strange creatures and putrid smells. For the duration of this, the only remaining witness was being held here, in the lobby. 

Taneda hadn't spoken once when addressed while this was going on, and eventually the ANBU watching over him simply gave up on the notion. They'd simply have to find someone on hand to use the Telepathy Technique on him, if he wouldn't willingly speak. Though no one spoke of it...they realized the child didn't show up on any official records; no birth certificate, no birthdate, hospital records, nothing. The DNA tests were being conducted to see if his matched the scraps of hair and skin left over by the two who'd fled, but they'd kept the kid beneath that house for the first 7 years of his life, at least. No wonder he didn't seem to speak.

He didn't move as he heard someone take a seat next to him; with just his peripheral vision, he could tell they were more than likely an adult from the height and build alone.  Though...Taneda sensed something else, too. It was faint but there seemed to be a subtle energy that the figure beside him was exuding. He didn't raise his gaze to look at him, but he felt it. Something lurking within the man or woman who'd taken that seat, like a presence. A passion. It urged him to break his 3 day silence, in some ways. Energized him, in a way he couldn't describe.

"You're Taneda-kun, right?" No answer. A sigh from the figure, who crossed their legs in front of them, leaning back in their seat in the lobby. They watched some others pass by for a little, letting the silence flow between the two.

"So your parents left Konoha, Taneda.  I'm sure you understand that much, by now; I don't think you're as dim as they seem to think. You just don't seem too inclined to speak, so I'll do the speaking, for now." Nothing from the boy.

"Right. Would you mind...showing me your ability, though? I'm curious, and I'll leave you alone afterwards." His...ability? What did he mean? Taneda blinked. Oh. The energy, that's what he wanted. Taneda looked over at the tiny toy car in the palm of the man's hand, and then glanced up at the man. He was a simple looking man with loosely combed black hair, and a carefree, lazy smile on his face.  The boy blinked, and the toy car began to move in the man's hand, much to his appreciation. It continued in a generally well maintained circle for a few seconds, then veered off wildly, clattering to the foor, though the man still smiled. "Amazing, Taneda-kun. That's a very unique and useful ability your parents gave you."

Parents? Was that what they had been? He knew the meaning of word, searching his mind for the notion, but just sort of shook his head. "They...weren't our parents. Are not, our parents."

The man simply nodded in agreement, settling back in his seat. "So, you can obviously manipulate chakra regularly, if you have that type of innate ability. Are you going to become a ninja then, Taneda-kun?"

Taneda kept his head down as he thought about this. He also knew what chakra was, what shinobi were; the tests had made sure he understood those two things as well, at length. But did he intend to use his powers like that? What they'd taught him down there? Was that...his intent? The boy thought long and hard about that question, the taller man with the lazy smile beside him looking not at all rushed as he sat and waited for the answer.

And finally, Taneda nodded his head once.

"Excellent," the older man said, nodding along with him. "Will you stay an Academy student forever, then? Or become a genin, at some point? Perhaps a chuunin?" Now those words, he wasn't as aware of, but from the diction and way the man spoke, he inferred they were more than likely ranks. So would he climb the ranks? 

A quicker nod was given then.

"Nice. Well, then I'll give you two pieces of advice, if that is your aim, and eventually you want to become a jounin, like I am." He raised a single finger. "First, you're going to need to find yourself a very good sensei. And second..." The second finger slowly folded upward. "You need to learn to understand, and empathize with people, Taneda-kun. A good jounin can be a sound leader, when required. And a good leader understands those beneath him. And those who understand others, have to be able to synchronize with their feelings. You understand?"

Taneda had been keeping his head down and simply offering clipped responses thus far, resisting the urge to fully interact with this odd shinobi with the vibrant presence and way of speaking, but finally, he glanced up, looking right at his face, and nodding quickly, as if the information he'd just given was the most precious few words the young man had ever heard.

"What's your name?"

The man turned to the counter in the lobby, nodding. "He's coming with me." Then he turns back to Taneda. "My name's Hida Yoshitsune, Taneda. It's a pleasure to meet you."

_*Onboard the train...*_

Taneda found, immediately, that he couldn't exactly sleep on the train. It wasn't that it was too loud; he'd fallen asleep on more cramped and in louder spaces, due to his odd sleeping habits. It wasn't that he was being bothered, despite his henge...or even that he was uncomfortable.

What was wrong, was that he kept considering Suzume's expression, as he'd left the cart.

The trick with the ash had turned out just as he'd expected; mild displeasure, but she could still consume it, oddly enough.  It wasn't that he felt guilty for having gotten Ryoko so worked up either. He didn't feel bad about threatening the Land of Iron inadvertently, or the way in which he'd delivered his constructive criticism. Even if he'd wanted to, he couldn't have felt guilty about those things; his mind reasoned them necessary in understanding the situation. He didn't feel guilty about the episode with her blade, or anything like that, since the damage had been set back.

But as he watched Suzume hang her head and move further and further away from the cart they'd been in, he understood what it was he was feeling, somehow.

It was the same way he felt when Yoshitsune said he'd visit, and he ended up being kept busy for some sort of work. The feeling he got when the Hidas showed their oddly aggressive ways of welcoming him, and it put up a sort of wall between them.

The way he'd felt before meeting his sensei for the first time.

Suzume felt alone, betrayed, disappointed.  And...had he been the cause? Was this _his_ fault?

"How...vexing," he murmured to himself. "We should investigate for more..data." Then a hand was brought to his forehead slowly. "Ooooh," he groaned, gaining a headache as he cleared his mind. "No. I should...go see if she's alright. I've felt that way before, too," he murmured quietly, bringing his fingers to his lips. How long had it been? Since he'd referred to himself as I? He couldn't even remember.

Slowly, he ambled up and out of his seat, forgoing his sleep, and slipped out onto the platform where Suzume had sought peace and quiet, sitting down beside her. He still held the form of the small child, but when he spoke, it was with his own voice. Slowly, the disguise began to fade. And with it, he pushed aside the portion of his brain that made him think the way he did. If only for a little while. The part that made him fear, say we, to know he wasn't alone. The portion of his brain that wasn't really him.

"We..." Another pause. "I. Didn't mean to...alienate you, like that. I didn't know that was going to be the reaction, from Ryoko. And I know whatever it is you're feeling because of it, it's not a good feeling. Since I think that. Maybe, I've felt it too?" It was more a question to himself than anyone else, but still something he considered. "Anyway, I think that we got off on the wrong foot. We as in, you and I. And between the both of us, I think the cart situation is back to normal. So I was hoping we could start over," he said, leaning his chin against the railing as he sat, legs dangling above the tracks as they raced along just below his feet. 

"I'm Taneda. It's an honor to meet you."


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2014)

​_[Chunin Exams]​_
She knew how to do it, and it was only her that could press those buttons that way. Almost like his anger was her toy and when she wants to, she knew how to get him revved up against his will. He hated this, as if he was some mad beast waiting at the cage. Edie wasn’t like Kei, she purposely stirred him awake, Kei was gentle and sly with the way she made him feel. 

Kei was trying to show that the beast had some sense of kindness in him, but Edie, she wanted a monster, and he hated himself in giving her what she wanted.

He gritted his teeth as he looked up at her, those blue eyes that didn’t once flex in the sight of his. Almost as if she was proud of what she was doing, Kyo gripped the side of the lockers above her head and looked down at her. He hated that smirk, he hated those eyes, he hated every bit of her and nothing would give him the pleasure of ruining every bit of her. 

“You enjoy this don’t you?” Kyo asked, his red eyes shining, his breath was shallow, every breath he took he wanted to try his best and not give into her little demands. “I hate you…you know that….I really think you are an ugly girl…”

Kyo looked down at her, at this small frame that was giving him so much hassle in his life. It was surprising that such a girl could be a pain in his ass. Annoyances should be dealt with, but Kyo gave one last push before releasing his tight grip on the locker about her head. 

“Kei is….She’s kind…She’s not like you, she thinks before she talks and she cares for anyone who crosses her path.” Kyo closed his eyes as he took another deep breath, the thought about the shrine maiden being kind to him was enough. She was kind, almost too kind and she always thought before she talked, and that’s why she came off shy…

Kyo smiled too himself, a troublesome girl she was, a girl that needed protection from the horrible people of the world…Kyo breathing slowed down as he calmed himself down, she wasn’t going to get it today. She wasn’t going to have that power over him….He won’t allow it…


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 22, 2014)

*Taneda*
Outskirts of Eien Machi

Mission #2: The Time We Forgot Ourselves, Part II​
Taneda's expression flattened as he listened to Akaya first completely ignore his question about enemy shinobi, and then seem to explode about being questioned, then sensed, though did not comment on, the boy's very palpable bloodlust as he ran down into the valley to begin the mission. It was true, what he said about shinobi not being heroes, or knights in shining armor. They were honorless, in many ways; Taneda himself had killed White shinobi with his own hands. Konoha happened to be his priority, not Kumogakure.

But what his brain did continually point out, but keep silent, was that whoever was behind that mask, was a horrible leader in terms of strategy, and also maintaining their emotions. He preached about them needing to mute their emotions to perform this mission, though the zeal and passion he displayed as he leapt over the edge towards the town he intended to slaughter was deplorable. Didn't he understand that giving into any emotions would end up being their downfall? Whether it was his frustration with being undermined, or his desire to kill, both needed to be kept under control in order to complete the mission flawlessly.

The leader of the blue squad spoke of being professionals, and yet...there was no intel on whether the town housed any enemy shinobi. He didn't go over a combat protocol, nor did they discuss tactics or individual talents or strengths and try to use those. Quite literally, they were just going down to slaughter a town for no reason at all, but besides that, they were doing so _sloppily_.

Did Akaya have sensors positioned to make sure no one escaped? Did he have ways to make sure these shinobi didn't cause each other collateral damage through use of techniques with a wide area of affect? He reasoned that with such glaring flaws in this so called S Rank mission, there was a good chance there might even be spies on in on the operation.  The entire thing was just so...bad.

"How...flawed," Taneda said with a disappointed sigh, taking a seat on the cliffside as he watched Akaya rush ahead. While those others played serial killer, he'd at least try to make sure that one possible loss condition didn't come to fruition; he reasoned he was most likely the fastest blue badger on this mission, even before his Miwa technique came into play, and had very sharp senses besides. He'd make sure that none of the villagers escaped, and made it out. Could the Hokage really have set up such a mission? There were too many glaring flaws in the construction of the mission, and their objective, as well as the plan set forward.

He, for example, knew of just one person who could have completed the mission just by themselves. Of course, that man was also exceedingly busy, even on his good days. 

And so, Taneda sat and watched as his peers went to kill thousands of innocents, watching the perimeter of the city for anyone who happened to escape.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 22, 2014)

*Divergent X*

*Ren Houki*

He stared at the money Suzume had placed on the table, having been crestfallen by Ryoko's words earlier, and then his eyes flickered over to the now empty seats of the train carriage. "What an idiot," he sighed, "I'm loaded. I don't need this money." Though, his affluence didn't stop him from putting away the wad of cash, anyway. Who was he to decline such copious amounts of free finance? Still, something bugged him. Why was the girl so upset by Ryoko's words? They were surprisingly cold, certainly, but based on how well she had handled Taneda, Ren had placed her as being someone with a certain degree of mental fortitude.

The Houki sighed, closing his book. "Dammit," he muttered, "I started caring." He lamented. There was no way he was going to be able to continue reading, or enjoy, his book now that those thoughts lingered on his mind. He didn't particularly care for the girl; she was bratty and caused a lot of unnecessary trouble with her brutish sword swinging. Still, for all the apathy Ren seemed to possess, even he wasn't able to stone his heart completely at the sight of such a young girl on the verge of tears.

And thus, he decided to sleep. He'd let his psyche sort out his thoughts instead—if anybody knew what was best, it was his own, subconscious brain. Sliding his book away, Ren rested his face on the palm of his hand, bringing his face towards the window and closed his eyes.

---

_"Onee-chan, when are we going to get there? I'm hungry." Ren complained, knocking at the carriage window in unrest before passing a glare at his sister. 

"We'll be at Fuzengakure in another hour, Renny." She beamed back with that radiant smile of hers. When he was four, Ren adored his sister and admired her as a role model. She was talented in everything: ninjutsu, taijutsu and genjutsu, on top of being the face of the clan.

He had been too young and too innocent to realize that this admiration would soon crumble away into jealousy and contempt.

"What's Fuzengakure like, onee-chan?" He asked, curious about the city they were visiting. Ren wasn't even meant to come; it was originally his sister's first trip to the city for a diplomatic meeting with another clan, but he had insisted.

---

*Ring!*_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 22, 2014)

*Mission: And Thus He Returned From Where He Came II*

*Ren Houki*

Despite his qualms with the mission earlier on, in that it seemed completely and utterly nonsensical in how it was set up, the Houki listened keenly to the mysterious ANBU's little speech. In some regards, he certainly agreed with it, particularly on the role of a shinobi, but what was the point of the regurgitation? He doubted anybody in the little group set up, except for maybe Edie Nakano, became a shinobi in a quest for 'glory' or 'honour'. Anyone with an iota of intelligence should have been aware of what the job entailed: it was a role which embraced the darkest corners of subterfuge and deceit.  

But, by God, he talked so much and just never stopped. 

He wasn't aware of their inner workings, but Ren remembered reading somewhere that ANBU agents were meant to have killed off their emotions to carry out their missions with maximum efficiency. Based on Akaya's attire, and  some of the things he said, the Houki had deduced that he was an ANBU. With that in mind, why did he decide to go on some rampaging tirade where he stated the obvious and acted superior to them? Didn't that go against his branch's motif and philosophy? In many respects, Akaya reminded him of some of the old war generals he had read in books or, at least, epitomized what they stood for. The archaic types who glorified war and relished in death. It disgusted him. Ren himself couldn't understand it, nor could he understand why he was expected to blindly follow orders. Listening to commands was one thing, but in his mind, only an idiot would focus on what was in front of them and not the underneath.

Furthermore, despite all his talk of professionalism and his own ego jerking, Ren found their 'leader' completely inept at worst and mediocre at best. For him, at least, his angry yelling failed to inspire any sort of patriotism, determination or admiration. That was a crucial quality of a squad leader, and he fell flat on his face as far as that was concerned. No speech techniques used, no flair or even any attempt at being succinct or concise in his message. Just one, unrefined angry stream, where the true message of whatever the hell it was the ANBU tried to convey was lost beneath a mountain of superfluous words. 

And where were the tactics? In theory, killing off two thousand people in a nation of millions shouldn't even begin to make a dent on the economy, but for shinobi, it was still a very large operation. With that being the case, did he just expect them to jump in, hop into houses and slit throats? No organization, or precautions? Ren could spot at least a hundred gaps in the plan, or lack thereof, in the whole thing, and it made him want to punch someone in the throat. "_This is a joke._" He thought to himself.

If he had done it, he would have made sure to survey his squad over their abilities, talents and uses. From there, he would have positioned them at optimal places: sensors or people who had particularly high instincts at the edges of the village to make sure nobody escaped. Snipers to go along with them to pick them off. Contingency plans in case somebody was a spy. That sort of thing.

Ren didn't feel like conducting pointless slaughter, especially not one which felt like it was designed by an Academy Student. He took place alongside Taneda, sitting down beside him as he overlooked the dark city which would son have a tragedy befall upon it. "I don't agree with this mission," he said.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 22, 2014)

*Taneda*
Ryu's Ramen

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part VII

----------​
Taneda watched Gajiru as the boy's chest heaved back and forth, moving to shift his stance. One leg forward, the other foot placed behind him, and a two handed grip on his tetsubo.

Taneda squinted as he crouched poised on the fence, trying to place where he'd seen the kata before. It was a heavy stance, meant to help one weather damage from attacks, but also gave them the ability to charge more easily. Lee of Stone kata? He wasn't exactly sure. But he did know he needed to go into action soon. Making a single hand sign, he breathed life into an exploding tag, the piece of paper folding in on itself and taking the form of a butterfly flitting over to the Hida as Taneda spotted Ren walking out of the nearby ramen shop, raising an eyebrow as he spotted his friend.

"Taneda-san? What are you doing here?" Ren frowned.  What was the Houki doing out here? But the chilly intellectual had no time to think about this point of contention, as Gajiru had meanwhile shrugged off the pointblank explosion, and had burst forward in the wake of the blast, tearing forward to crush Taneda.

Angling himself to dodge the attack, he watched as a volley of kunai was flung from Ren's general direction, probably from the Houki. Gajiru casually sidestepped it as he continued on towards Taneda, raising his tetsubo as he swiped forward.  

Taneda instinctively leapt out of the way, only...as Gajiru swung, he saw the momentum in the attack dying, and the Hida now bringing his massive tetsubo up in an arc to hit Taneda...as he hung in the air. And what's more, Gajiru seemed to have some sort of...sixth _sense_ because as he was following through on his feinted strike, he leaned rocked back with stunning agility, dodging past the barrage of kunai that had arced back. The Sōshūjin technique? Coming out of his dodge in a spin, his colossal weapon continued on, coming straight for Taneda just as he touched ground from his leap to dodge the first attack. But even so, he had no time to pivot and change direction. It was impossible to avoid the attack from this position.

Just what _was _this bloodline ability? Not only did they seem capable of proper tactics while berserk, but they also seemed to have some sort of uncanny _combat sense_.  Hida Gajiru was not just stronger, faster, and more tenacious in this form. No, it was as if war came as easy to him as breathing. And the more Taneda began to understand about this technique, the more he started to fear the Hidas.

_"Well, I suppose there might be a chance I could recover from this before the next portion of the Exams...a 4% chance at best. We'll have to definitely revisit the positive and negative aspects of visiting the Hida Clan compound from now on..."_ he thought to himself, closing his eyes as he prepared for the crippling blow from Gajiru.

"Gofū Kekkai," he heard muttered from someone beside him, and a solid THUD as he was decidedly not flattened. Taneda slowly opened his eyes, and glanced around...only to see Ren, beside him, his barrier technique having stopped the Hida's massive blow. Still, the shield had been cracked, if only slightly, and simply from a physical attack. Just how strong did the Hida's get, when they gave into this rage?

Ren, standing beside him, didn't really seem all too bothered as he stared impassively at the Hida. "This is your friend, Taneda-san? I'm going to have to calm him down, then. I'm trying to enjoy a meal, and it's impossible with all this incohorent grunting and shouting, outside." Ren began to make a few handsigns. 

"Stand back."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 22, 2014)

*??? l S Rank Mission*

Withing the shadowy veils laid a masked man, hidden among the thirty-six shinobi whom were tasked to take this mission. A mission involving mass-slaughter. After this masked enigma had caught wind of the situation, through the aid of his newly formed comrades, he had stumbled upon a fissure where the world, a boy bound by the shackles of the men whom usher their villages, had commanded a group of children, no older than he was, to annihilate the entire of a population. He spoke first with such vigor and entitlement into his voice. It was evident that he was among the few who believe that this was justified. As the other spoke their concerns he retorted with even larger force than before. As if to shut down the quarrying doubt that had protruded between all these people, he loudly demanded that we simply ushered our talent into these innocents lives. 

He who stood there with a cloak shrouding his head, the attire hidden under the large hood which bent on the arm held a head band of the hidden leaf. Something he had acquire around the time he had began moving through the forest of death to arrive at this location. There countless bodies spread throughout the tormented fields, along with ash and broken equipment, it seemed as if war had truly emerged through those fields. Yet the thought had been erased, and his voice kept silent. There was no reason to involve yourself in mixed and corrupted ideologies. This a manner of thanks to a man who risked himself to save him. Through this he had a choice, weather he followed as planned or ended the spree. What truly was the right choice?

To follow blindly an order that had been handed with no prior explanation other than a 'do it?' Under the mask, the eyes peered into the Uchiha that lead the fray. Of course, he held himself responsible as well. But what would it matter? He already obtained the position, if he backed up now, he would risk himself of being exposed. Although sooner or later this would happen, but he'd rather be it that it never does. He stretched the right a bit, after hearing the last portion he felt himself sick to his stomach. Evidently there was simply a fool, following fools orders. 

"_(What are you afraid of?)_"

His mind spoke those words as his eyes heavily glared at his direction. A man of this caliber, maybe he shouldn't be trusted. Maybe he should simply take matters in his own hand. Of course, as of late he held no alliance. Neither from black, nor from white. But was it wise? He needed to think carefully about this situation. He needed to ponder what to do. Maybe he could... Just maybe.

He raises his hand, awaiting for the Uchiha to witness his gesture. Lowering his head, allowing the shadows to hide his mask, under this hood he held it simply emanated a voice. Eerie as it seemed, it as if, there was no head speaking, due to the lack of movement in his lips, this also due to the mask he wore under. But the moment he noted that his eyes met his, he pointed out his blindness, he knew this boy held potential. He surely could be a leader, but there's something he needed to say.

_"Wolves should not care for the opinion of sheep." _

Something continuously told by his new allies. We are all free, we must simply indulge in our own wills, in our chaos. Who he was in the past didn't matter. But surely, he first needed to follow, before this enigma could lead. However... 

Kicking the earth beneath his feat, he ushered himself past the majority, and began to hid between the myriad of trees and shadows. He would soon await for the initial strike, and then, he would wait until the boy was alone...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Truth be told, he had very little idea what was happening, and the moves he did had been more instinctive than anything else. He certainly _could_ have let Taneda get steam rolled by the giant shinobi; it would have meant he had less competition during the exams. And Taneda, by far, was one of the few people he didn't feel particularly comfortable facing. He didn't really have a comfortable grasp of the true depths of his abilities, and it worried him slightly. And yet, for some reason, he decided to get involved and shield him from the blow. _"Ah, why did I do that? Now things are so troublesome..."_ He mentally sighed to himself, his cold eyes looking over at Gajiru who was glaring at the invisible barrier. 

He recognized him. Or at least, his clan. _"The Hida clan. One of the more famous families in Konoha, notable for their... short tempers and insane physical power. This is annoying,"_ he thought to himself, examining his foe. With those massive arms, capable of denting his barrier, Ren was fairly certain a good hit be able to put him out of commission for a good long time. He doubted lightning pearl would do much good against his metal-like exterior, and sharp spear of lightning may be pushing it a _bit_ too far here. His head reared towards the socially inept scientist as he addressed him, "oi, what did you even do to get him so angry in the first place?" He always had a feeling Taneda's bluntness would get him in trouble some day.

And then Yukino and Makoto joined in emerged, either having finished their food or deciding to come out after hearing the talking. Makoto's eyes widened in surprise as he saw Taneda, somehow remaining oblivious to the mountain of killing intent only a few metres behind him. "Hey, Taneda! How you doing, man?" He greeted, beaming.

Yukino flowed out behind him, examining Taneda with hard stone eyes, as if wondering which would be the best way to take him down. Then, she focused on Gajiru, and at Ren. "What did you do?" She asked the Houki.

Ren's eyebrow twitched, as he turned around to look at the raven haired beauty. "Why the hell are you assuming I did it?!" He shouted, his patience quickly evaporating.

She sighed, like she was being forced to explain something mundanely simple to someone. "Simple deduction. You are standing here, using a barrier jutsu. Meanwhile, the monkey is standing at the other side, glaring at you," she spoke, "besides, you're quite provocative and the Hida are..." Her voice trailed off.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: All For This
*
It was obvious things were already starting to a rocky start, but what could you expect if you have someone no taller than myself announce to a crowd of Genin, Chunin, and like three Jonin that they have to go out there and murder hundreds of people tonight without fail, for almost no reason what so ever. To most here that probably haven't killed someone before, this was a horrendous thought.

Immediately the business women named Ana Kao popped into my head, who was the first and only person I had personally killed. It still frightened me, as I thought about the blood that poured out of her eye socket after I jabbed the needle straight into her frontal lobe, as her brain matter fell out when I removed the needle and replaced it for her uncapped pen, as any dripping blood coaxed my hands.

My hands started to shake and my eye lids tightened ferociously. Could I do something like this? Unlike with Ana Kao, I had been mentally prepared this time. I have witnessed death with my two eyes multiple times now, even the death of my own mentor. Seeing people who I don't know die shouldn't be a problem! They are all destined to die one day anyways!

After taking three big breathes I fixated my eyes up towards the masked anbu. He seemed fierce and very strict, but his own words betrayed him. He said not to get emotional as it was part of being a shinobi, but he was getting very emotional over the words of a few genin, and his apparent height made him look like some arrogant kid. There is no way I could ever get along with someone like that.

But even after I thought he had finished he just kept going on and on. About how we were shinobi, that this was our job, that we should have expected this since it was an S-Rank mission. One thing that annoyed me though is that he would disclose the information as to why we had to kill these innocents. There would only be a few reasons as to why he wouldn't be allowed to.

This mission in some way, shape, or form would help White, but in what ways weren't being disclosed. Now the only reason why they wouldn't be allowed to say why to their own shinobi is for two reasons: One, they don't know and they're just following the blind orders of the Kages, or the more likely reasoning, they have suspicion to believe there's a spy among us.

There's almost no other reason I can think of. If they disclosed the information as to why we were invading then it would give the enemy exactly what they wanted to know. But keeping it only to the trusted anbu and Kage it would allow the information to be kept safe, while the mission would still be carried out. If that were the case then we'd just have to play it out for now. 

With the yelling dying down we had finally gathered in our designated groups and had jumped off. From what I could assume the destination wasn't far off from the village, but at any rate would still take a trek. Who knows what may lie in between here and the village, what if another village decides to ambush us? All of them are located near Konoha due to the Chunin Exams after all.

As we approached the town the anbu leader announced that everything that transpires is to never be mentioned again, and that what we do tonight will follow us to our graves. It made me mentally freeze for a moment. To our graves huh? That's something I would never get to experience. As I thought if I continue living this life I'll eventually live an eternity of pain.

Is this why I want to cut off all my bonds from everyone? Why I don't want to open my heart again like I did with Kira? This is a world of lairs and murderers. I open up my heart for hope, only for it to be crushed once again. That's why I had originally lost hope, and that's why I lost it again. But if I hadn't then life would be rather boring. Then about this mission...If I don't kill these people then others will kill them anyways and I'll be punished. They're sitting on borrowed time anyways so I might as well go along with it, regardless if there's a reason or not.  
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 22, 2014)

*Taneda*
Ryu's Ramen

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part VIII

----------​
Taneda grinned from ear to ear at Makoto's greeting, waving to him as they all seemed completely at peace behind the barrier, Gajiru slowly pounding away at it as the quartet didn't seem to have a care in the world...

"Ah, Makoto-san!" 

*CLANG.*

"We didn't expect you,"

*CLANG.*

"to be here with Ren-san!" 

*CLANG.*

"Right now we're busy, bu-"

*CLANG.*

"Perhaps later we could,"

_Crack._

Taneda glanced over at the barrier as he noticed that sickening sound, and Gajiru burst through, each of them darting away in a different direction, Taneda now taking stock of the new allies he had. Ren, he reasoned, would not be able to do much in this situation; his thunder pearls were powerful, but would do little to get past Gajiru's defenses. Makoto seemed like he was taijutsu specialist, all in all, and this other girl...

Taneda peered over her for a split second, his eye for minutia and anatomy blinking and drinking in a few cursory details. 

Body language. She was confident in the way she held herself, the way she kept her head lifted, hands on hips, the predatory stare she'd given Taneda just a little while ago. Whatever she did, she was quite good at it, or at least thought she was.

Diction. She berated Ren, which meant at the very least she was his better in something. Else Ren would readily take advantage of his...advantage, to jibe, prank, or otherwise subtly troll her. Probably taijutsu, or hand to hand combat. And referring to Gajiru as a monkey again denoted her comfortable in hand to hand, or at least sure she could avoid the Hida...

Her body. She seemed thin, but that wasn't...entirely true. She was wiry, but that was because her limbs possessed faintly, barely distinguishable muscle. Ropey sheets of muscles that were not overt, but still there, threaded about her. He could see it on her arms and legs, easily. She was strong, and quick on her feet from how she'd kept up with Makoto reacting to the commotion, and subsequently evading the attack from Gajiru.

Speaking of that particular Hida, he didn't seem at all concerned with these three new individuals, his attention entirely settled on Taneda as he simply _glared _at him with such indignant fury. Although it didn't matter to _Taneda _whether the man had his tetsubo or not (he was equally inept against Gajiru in hand to hand combat, whether or not the berserker was armed) he reasoned Ren, Makoto, and Yuki might have something to gain from him being unarmed. As such, he waved his hand, using his _Seppa _technique to then turn the tetsubo to sand, Gajiru looked as his weapon turned to sand in his hand, and then his huge, bloodshot eyes widened just a hair's width more.

What had he _done?_

Gajiru roared, rushing for Taneda with redoubled efforts now, though there was another who was quick to intervene.  Taneda reasoned she wasn't as fast as he was, but she was still relatively quick on just the spectrum of genin he'd seen to date. Yuki blurred and appeared in front of Taneda, and as Gajiru came for him, Taneda prepared to embrace whatever it was she did in hand to hand combat. But what he got...he didn't expect.

As Gajiru engaged her with his superior reach, Yuki dipped low, evading his lunge as she gripped the chest and belt of his gi.  And then, turning with one fluid motion, she lifted him off the ground and literally threw him into the air. Taneda felt the faint dance of a breeze against his cheek as she performed the maneuver, but didn't have time to meditate on that, as Makoto now flew into action, Taneda yelling over to Ren as he saw the pieces of this play falling into place.

"Ren, prepare your strongest attack! We'll end it within two moves!"

Makoto flew in from his corner of the street as Gajiru was sent soaring into the air, landing a powerful kick into the chuunin's gut. "Dyyyyyyyyyyynamic Entry!" he bellowed triumphantly as his attack connected!

And next came Ren, who had slowly been gathering lightning chakra within his fingertips, the current dancing between his hands as he prepared his new technique. Maybe it was wanting to subtly show Makoto he was still a step ahead of him; or just that desire to really use a new technique for the first time outside of training. Perhaps he truly was comfortable with Taneda's go ahead, and felt fine using this powerful B Rank on the vicious Hida. Maybe it was fear of the Hida Clan and the ferocity they displayed when succumbing to the rage of their bloodline.

Or maybe he just really wanted to outdo Yuki.

But what he saw next gave him pause. Gajiru had been unable to change his direction once thrown by Yuki. But Makoto kicking him had definitely been a mistake. Because not long after connecting, he'd pulled the boy into a grapple, and they were now hurtling towards the ground, the much larger Hida performing a strange variant of the Front Lotus, which Makoto might have attempted to use on him before losing the midair grapple. Did their combat sense extend far enough to improvise taijutsu that failed against them? He'd have to look into it later.

The two two began to hurtle back down towards the ground, Gajiru clearly about to suplex the ever loving shit out of Makoto. "Ren!" Taneda yelled, squinting as he held his hands up for some reason, as if trying to aim. Still, the Houki hesitated. Not that he...really liked Makoto. But could he really injure his friend with this technique because of Taneda's mess? Because Makoto sought to help? The Houki paused for a moment with his throw, lightning buzzing in his grasp. Could he reall- 

"Ren, I'll handle Makoto, jus-"

He threw.

_"Houki Sensu Raiton: Kaminari no Eisō!"_

The lightning he'd channeled into his hands took on the appearance of a lightning release, and as the arrow shaped chakra construct connected, there was a bright flash, the two close combat specialist landing in a crater in the ground...

Yuki, Taneda, and Ren instinctively rushed over to inspect what had become of the two as the dust settled, looking in to find...

An unconscious Gajiru, and a mostly unharmed Makoto, his jumpsuit now made of rubber. His hair was a frizzy mess and he was a bit singed from being in such closer proximity to the jutsu's target, but the rubber jumpsuit had done a lot to mitigate the collateral damage. Ren glanced over at Taneda with a slight smirk, though Yuki's gaze, eyes like daggers, instantly centered on the young man with no Clan.

"So then this was your doing, if the brute's attack pattern when we split up was any indication. What do you have to say for yourself?" she asked, hands on her hips as she stared coldly at the other genin. Taneda opened his mouth to respond, but then closed it, looking Yuki over for a moment, as if trying to place something.

"We..." he began...

"We think that you are extremely attractive." Yuki rolled her eyes; as if she hadn't heard that at least a few times. "...to the majority of most male shinobi you meet, but not us. We won't allow that to intimidate us as some other male peers of yours might have, in the past. You don't seem to possess a position of authority above us, so we will answer your question. However, do not expect an air of inferiority to be an undertone of our reply. We wanted to be upfront with this before going into our explanation, at least."

The kunoichi blinked, and slowly her arms unfolded in front of her chest as she went from looking wide eyed at Taneda to just...narrowing her eyes, veeeeeeeeeeerry slowly...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Eien, Konohagakure]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 50: S-Rank Mission, I'll Tidings of the White. II]​
Satoshi merely folded his arms, seemed like the standard rank and file answer that would be given. Taking the apparent age of the Anbu into consideration the disguised Genin wondered if he even knew the exacts details of why what was being done, was well. Being done. Secondly reasons are always important even is someone as simple as the idiot barking the orders was deem unworthy to know what those details were. As previous he thought, Satoshi could only mange two answers for why this was taking place. The Chunin Exams coinciding with this event only made Satoshi's suspicions deepen. Then there is the save the world bit, who was he trying to fool, the people that half heartedly listened to him now, or himself. His voice resounded with fury, passion and the will that this was going to be done for the betterment of man. 

More contemptuous words have never been uttered in the presence of so many that have yet to taste death for themselves. There was no saving this world, it in itself took care of itself. Pestilence, Famine and disease was her tools. Man made war only hastened the healing. No, to save this rotting pit of lunacy there was only one course of action. Take everything back to square one. Cull the weak and breed the strong. Hit the proverbial reset button. Throw the dice and let the so called gods sort it out in the end. Essential? Yet another fool word to drip from his mouth. Where his tone and vigor portrayed strength and fortitude, his choice of words betrayed just how uncertain he was of what they were about to do. Sure, there were the words that rattled out after it, but questioning his own statement with the 'right?' just cemented a lot in the young killer's mind.

Mission? Is that so, Missions have a rhyme or reason behind them. Gain some Intel. Kill a specific target and here is the outline and reason for doing this. Here, and even with it being a S-Rank, all they are given for their  to be trouble is kill these people and ease your mind as to why, because it doesn't matter and you don't need to know. Then as a child cornered by bullies on a playground, this Anbu that would rank himself as the Captain of this little soiree called on another to defend what he said, to tell us that the mission was the needless killing of many. He simply confirmed that the HoKage and High Council had made this decision, which meant that the other Kage's of the White were just as much involved with this little planned bloodshed as Konohagakure was. Satoshi found this Anbu about his age very amusing. How did one person put their foot in their mouths so many times in the span of one heated speech? Instead of keeping count Satoshi merely mentally berated him more. 

Innocent, innocence is lost the moment you can discern what is right and what is wrong. There were innocent down there surely, but the whole village being innocent is as laughable as this Anbu was. And that was saying a lot. Secondly, genocide isn't a job, its an undertaking from which the world will change from. Mundane jobs have limits, parameters and boarders. There may be a domino effect to it, but not to the degree of wiping out an entire sect of people. As Akaya continued to speak Satoshi turns his attention back to the crowd of people around him. From the faces that weren't hidden under masks or shadow he read a varied mix of emotions. Some were disbelief, others were mild contempt. Still yet there were the ones like he, who found solace in the act of murder and if his eyes didn't deceive him it looked as if Edie Nakano was in that boat as well. That, that was impossible the Edie he knew was a medical Shinobi. It was against her oath to kill most of the time. That had to be someone that merely looked like the heiress, there would be no way she'd be this giddy over the fact, could there? 

Satoshi shook his head, he'd tightened his headband too tight and he was seeing things that didn't make sense... or could this be a Genjutsu? No... there was none of the tell, tell signs that this may be a Genjutsu ,if it was. It'd have to be a powerful ocular type used by the Uchiha. Though, there be time to figure this out as it unfolds as Akaya had finished his passion filled speech that went and slapped his own words of dulling ones emotion to the wayside. Now he was flying over the edge of the cliff that led to the sleepy village that lay in the distance. Satoshi can only shrug his shoulders. This was it, time to shed some blood. Lessen the burden of the weak. Taking a step he leans into a run and files in behind the Shinobi that had already followed the leader into the dark world of despair and as Satoshi bounded over the cliff a last set of orders were given, what happened here. Stayed here. The most impossible of tasks if you consider that he followed it up by adding that these events would follow people to the grave. 

Ironic, but death was that. Death. Satoshi already knew he'd not loose the first wink of sleep over this. It is what he was molded to be. Murder was his business and he was good at what he did. 

With a light taps of sound the Shinobi land even with the land and dart toward the moon dipped village. One could almost wonder if these people knew what they were about the be put through. Most would likely have merciful deaths. Go on in the ease of their sleep. Some though, would find out just how cruel this mission was Satoshi would make sure of that. ~  

_-Some Time Later_ 

Satoshi slips into his first house, there were plenty to go around and there was no need to show anyone else just how vicious he could be. Not right now at least. Entering the foyer of the home the warm basking glow of a flickering TV can be seen and Satoshi is quick to still his movement and breath as he made his way forward. Peeking around the corner into the living area of the home he sees a man sleeping, head thrown back, on the couch. In his arms was a little girl who could be no older than seven. She too was asleep with the colors playing over their forms. With the use of a Body Flicker he was over the father a Kunai in hand. With a quick move the man's throat opens up spilling his blood on the child waking her. Started she tries to scream, but catches a fist to the throat instead which takes her breath and ability to scream from her. Then, wrapping his fingers into her matted blue locks Satoshi pulls her from her cooling father's corpse and drags her toward where he figured the master bedroom was, hopefully there he'd find the mother.

With the ability to scream robbed from her all the girl can do is kick at the wall and knock things over, but that made little difference as Satoshi pushed the door to her parents room open. There in peaceful slumber was the lady of the house. Peaceful that is until Satoshi threw the daughter into the bed. The woman startles awake, but the devil is already next to her a Kunai to her throat. "Consider your next actions very carefully." is stated as the young girl started to sob. "Take her in your arms. Console her, you can even tell her everything is fine. But, the moment you try something you surely know it won't be." the woman shakes a little but motions for her little girl to climb into her arms. "Why are you doing this?" it was a simple question, but it's implication was far spread. "We're going to play a little game, you and I." is the reply as a vile is produced and slide in before the woman's view. 

"H-he hurt daddy" the girl sobbed but the woman only swallowed hard. "Now, I won't lie to you, you're both going to die. But how is up to you lady. You can kill you little girl and I'll return the favor and kill you.", "How is this a fair game?", "I never said it was fair, I said we were going to play a game and you both were going to die, now let me finish. You can decline to  kill your baby and I'll simply inject you with this. It's a pretty bad poison, it slowly kills you, but does it in a way that you cannot move or take any action. It's a paralytic, but the toxin also breaks down the organs. It'll take about twenty minutes, but in that time. For you, it'll seem like hours. I'll then position your head so you can watch me beat her to death as slowly and painfully as I can after I gag her of course.

Now, the choice is yours." the vile terms were set out and the woman thought hard on it, "I'll..." tear well in her eyes and she holds her girl harder. Her face started to stain with tears and she pets her girl, "I'll... please. I'll", "Time lady. It's almost up and if I choose.", "Fine" large tears rolled as she opened a hand. Satoshi placed the Kunai there and closed her fist around it, "Don't try anything funny. I'm quicker than you are." The woman sobs loudly and she starts to stroke her girls head. "It's okay mommy, I'll always love you" the woman broke at that moment. But still she plunged the weapon into her girl's heart. There was only a long sigh as the last of her daughter's life left her. A mild chuckle left Satoshi's lips while he opened the door to leave, "Wait, kill me. You promised!" the woman exclaimed. Satoshi held the empty vile up, "I did as you stabbed her, I stabbed you." it all too quickly became apparent that it was true. She wanted to move, but her body wouldn't let her. 

"Do what you can to reconcile  yourself over the next fifteen to twenty minutes. As you, yourself took your daughter's life." The mask he wore crinkled with a vile smile as he closed the door to behind him. Leaving the woman to watch her daughter's blood pool around them. Closing the outer door the green haired Ninja slipped back into the night and targeted his next house. Hopefully no other Shinobi had chosen  it.~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 23, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 51, Meet the Father III]​


A wide grin crosses Ryota's lips. There wasn't anything better than eating with friends. Or in this case his daughter,lover and the kid that saved his daughter. "Den it be settled." is stated as he turned to Akane, "Dink you can keep up shorty? Emiko rolled her eyes and her thin fingers wrap into Hatori's shirt. With a soft yank she pulled him from harm's way. A moment after Ryota vanished to Akane's dismay, "Dat no fair!" is wailed as she too vanished in a blur of speed. "I apologize for that young man, but I couldn't have you being trampled by an over zealous father." is stated as she allowed her grip on his clothing to ease. "I do believe that the Wok allows Ninja Animal to dine there as well, though if they don't Ryota should have enough influence to allow it." is added as she ran the back of her hand down the plumage of April's feathers. 

Like with Zyana, the foul seemed to enjoy the attention that she was getting. "Well, I suggest that we get going, least we don't get served. If Akane is anything like her dad, they'll clean the chiffoniers out quickly if they are given the smallest opportunity.", "So, in other words the longer we take, the better the chance is that we'd not get fed." Mizuirono states. Emiko pulled a hand to her mouth to cover the quite laugh. "More or less." is replied while she stood. Sadly, before they could start on their way an attendant approached them, "May I ask where we're to send the bill for the young ladies treatment?" is the question posed. Emiko rolled a lip, she wasn't sure where Akane lived so that was out of the question. Maybe Hatori did? While it was possible it was just as unlikely and she and Ryota were just 'passing through'.

Shrugging her shoulder she pulled a small pocket book from the satchel she had with her. Unfastening it she pulled two small bars of solid gold from it and places them in the woman's hands. "I'm sure that this will be more than enough to cover Akane's expenses, if not I do believe she stays in the dorms on the Medical Academy's Grounds." is stated while she slipped her pocket book back away. Nodding to Mizuirono, April and Hatori she starts to walk toward the entrance of the lobby. The staffer that she left only looked blankly at them as they left. Gold, was this lady serious? The blank stare only deepens as a doctor walked up behind her and lay a hand on her shoulder to make sure the payment given is taken properly as not everyone pays with gold. 

_-Later, Konoha Wok_

"Dat is 'ow Akane and Mizuirono met fo' de first time." {And that is how Akane and Mizuirono met for the first time.} Ryota explains. Akane's face was a little red, so she takes the glass of soda up and takes a long drink from it. "You shouldn't embarrass poor Akane like that." Emiko states picking her cup of tea up. "It no lak I say nutin' cher no would say." {It's not like I said anything she wouldn't.} is replied. "You wan embarrassin'? Ah can tell de story w'en Akane got into dat bush o'.." {You want embarrassing? I can tell you one story about when Akane got into that bush of..}, "DAD!" Akane yells spewing her soda into her food. Ryota chuckled and picked up his glass of water, "Alrig' Ah stop." {Alright, I'll stop} he says now that he's thoroughly had his fun. After taking a drink he puts it down and looks over to Hatori and April, "You been quite Hatori, you 'ave sumthin' on you mind?" is asked while Mizuirono lightly chuckled at Akane's feet.~


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 23, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
Once in town Akaya gave the order to start with atrocious show. He himself took a certain direction and just like everyone else, like an expert burglar he infiltrated the building making it look even easier than preparing a sandwich. Taking a quick look he sees the room he has entered in. The room is pretty, blue and white colored with some clouds drawn on the walls as if it were the sky, there was even a rainbow. Just the happy room of a happy kid apparently. Some pretty childish decorations were hanging fromt the ceiling, the kind you usually buy so your kid laughs as soon as he or she wakes up from a nap. All of this things plus the baby crib in the middle made pretty obvious that this was a very young infant?s room. Approaching the crib, Akaya kicks it slightly, just enough for the baby to start to cry by the abrupt movement of his little bed.

It took only a few moments for the exhausted mother to arrive to the room, it wasn?t strange for the parents to stand up when their babies started to cry in the middle of the night. She appered there in front of the room, by her pace and heading, she was still sleepy yet every single bit tiredness she may have disappeared in the moment a voice interrupted her from turning the lights on"Oi, oi. If I were you I wouldn?t do that"she panicked, not only by the fact that someone was there but also that the voice was completely unknown for her. Was it a burglar, a kidnapper? What kind of criminal would enter their house? As the boy approached to the window, the woman managed to see the mask something that confused her for an instant but her worries passed to be others when she saw the origin of the cries in the arms of the trespasser, strangely enough the masked man was being very careful with the way he was carrying the kid. Yet this did not calm her, her baby was being held by a criminal!!*"What are you-"*the weapon the guy took out, a kunai, shut her immediately"Hey, did I say you can speak? Mmmm, well thinking about it yeah, speak."what was he planning to do? was he gonna hurt her child? She wouldn?t allow it!!*"Give me my baby back..."*she said, her voice trembling before the imminent danger her eyes starting to get red due to the pressure, the person before her wasn?t doing anything but hold onto the infant but there was something in the air, something that made her feel anxious and sick.

"Oh, sorry about that. You should have said it earlier."Akaya said and immediately hid the weapon again. For a mere instant she felt a very small but existent sensation of relieve, was the person standing there not a criminal? May be someone, although brain sick, who just happened to enter the house? Yes, the mere thought was stupid and as remote as the possibilities of a meteorite falling in that moment destroying the town. Even though silly and unlikely, she needed some sort of naive thought to calm down and deal with the situation, she was a single mother, severything she had was her little, precious baby and as such she would never allow her descent to be hurt.  However the actions of the perpetrator killed every single bit of hope she had of getting her baby back.

"You have it then!" forgetting every single bit of the carefulness he was carrying the, in his eyes, noisy creature with, Akaya abruptly took him by the skull as if he were grabbing the head of a worthless plastic doll. The cries, of pain by now, increased with the rude, harmful and thoughtless way of holding onto him; then as if it were a baseball, Akaya quickly launched the child with excessive force towards the mother. A relatively loud sound of bones breaking which most likely wouldn?t leave that room, resounded as the woman fell to the floor. The head of her own son crashed brutally against her face, breaking her nose and by the way breaking the soft bones of the little human. For a moment, only thing she could do was to grab the affected zone of her face as she was trying to let out a scream of pain but, once again the Uchiha?s voice stopped her from emitting sounds.

"Don?t cry!! Can?t you see that you?ll wake him up? Oh wait, he isn?t sleeping."he said signaling at the bleeding corpse lying next to the woman. It took a mere moment for her to fix her gaze in the direction the sick bastard was  pointing. She opened her eyes like plates, this before tears would start to come from her bloodshot eyes; the heinous feeling of an acidic substance advancing through her throat after seeing the disturbing of the small split skull and brain of her baby, forced her mouth to open throwing on the floor the disgusting mix of liquids and solids that most likely she had for dinner.

"And this is what you wanted your kid back for? You?re a failure as a mom, you know?"he said the absurdity in a mocking, but at the same time serious and hypocrite tone of voice"Ugh, don?t cry, you will make me feel bad after this. You see, I really don?t like to do this kind of things."and he wasn?t lying, Akaya despised this sort of mission yet his twisted acts would say other wise. If his subsconscious was enjoying it or not, or precisely the sickening methods to do things were a way out for the anger contained for seeing himself, as the ultimate weapon of the leaf,  forced to do this kind of atrocities, was something that not even he himself knew. "Well, I?m not as bad of a person as you may think. As compensation...what about I send you with him?"he said and taking his short sword, he thrusts down, piercing through the top of her skull in a way that even the tongue got trapped by the course of the blade, untill the edge of the weapon came out through the lower part of her jaw.

After sticking out his weapon and swinging it to get rid of the blood, Akaya walked searching for more people in the house, once he made sure no one else lived there, he proceeded to come out through the front door. By the time he came out, it seemed that his comrades had already messed up somewhere because some people were already running along the streets trying to escape from their fate. Sighing, not believing how incompetent some of those guys were, he adopted his dour legged stance and began with the hunt.
------------------------------------------------

At the cliff where all of the one who refused to follow the orders remained, Shigeru stood there in silence looking in the direction of the town. He himself didn?t agree with the mission, and of course the little speech made by Akaya got a bit on his nerves, that kid was an idiot, there was no doubt about it. While certainly it was an order not to reveal information about this to the genin and chunin, it was also true that there were other methods to convince them and not with that sort of farse, obviously that speech would generate different feelings fear, hate and for the most intelligent ones, the sensation that the person leading this mission was incompetent, a not so professional professional who allowed his feelings to take over him. 

But he knew it! Maybe the feelings behind the words were real, and by what it seemed not all the words were for the sake of forcing a situation where the team would break into two groups, the ones who obeyed and the ones who didn?t. Precisely because he knew that the passion behind the words was real but the words temselves were fake and something the kid behind that cat mask didn?t believe in, he had some doubts that even he, Shigeru,did not get all of the information about the mission.

With those thoughts in mind, he approached Taneda."Was it okay for you not to go? The answers to your questions, you may have found them down there instead of being here as some sort of guard."he said.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 23, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: I Don't Know Anymore*

The  moonlight shined down towards the orange-glowing village, as the leaves  rustled in the nearby forest. As soon as we approached the border of  the town I noticed many dart straight into the small village. Others  stopped in their tracks once they passed the town's gate, not wanting to  continue onto their forbidden fate. Regardless of where everyone stood,  they were all going to be seeing bloodshed tonight, as two-thousand  innocents would perish by the very hands of white shinobi. To be honest,  I was part of the crowd that hesitated. As my two long orange locks  swayed behind me I came to a roaring stop, as my eyes clenched tight.  All I could see replaying in my head were the deaths of Ana Kao and  Kira. Could I bear to witness something like that again?

It's  not a question of could I or can't, I would have to. As a shinobi it  would be part of my job to kill more and more. Especially since I have  an elongated life span I'm sure that I will witness more death than  anyone else ever will. But did I have to accept that? I could dig a  hole, pour dirt onto my body, and just lie there and not think until the  earth is destroyed due to the decaying sun, and then just float in  space for the rest of eternity. I wouldn't witness any more horrific  deaths like that, I would stop myself from suffering from all of  eternity. My mouth turned upwards, smiling at the prospect, of never  feeling pain like that again.

Screw  this eternal life! All it will bring me is eternal suffering! I don't  want to have to witness deaths like Ana's or Kira's again, it's just  continue to crush my soul until there is nothing left! But...what that  anbu said, if I didn't do this mission then I wasn't cut out to be a  shinobi. This was how the world was, everyone was destined to die one  day. There was no meaning to existence. I knew this very well, so then  why did I hesitate? All these people were going to die, and if I didn't  kill them then someone else would. If I were to live for an eternity  then I'd just constantly witness more and more death, so I'd better  start getting use to it now. With my resolve intact I tightened my fist  and pushed off the ground, charging into the village.

Immediately  taking a few steps into the village I had noticed something: It was  eerily quiet. Not because it had been night time, but because some of  the shinobi were already in the village. Surely one of the houses must  have already been raided for humans, and their blood spilled across  their wooden and carpet floors. Maybe this was another step of being a  shinobi, accomplishing your mission silently. I walked slowly through  the towns streets until I found a house that was far enough where no  shinobi would have targeted it yet. With a deep breath I placed my hand  on the door nob and turned it slightly.

Unlike  others I hadn't been trained in espionage, especially since my shinobi  skills all came from a forgery-church rather than the shinobi academy  which I assumed most attended. But this was no place to contemplate my  skills, I was already too far gone. Had I decided to turn around back at  the village, I could crawl up into a ball in my hotel room on my bed  sheet and rethink my life for the rest of eternity, but that wasn't the  case. I couldn't do that anymore, I had to grow up. This world was  wicked, and I had to accept my job and role. With conviction in my palm I  turned the doorknob all the way and pushed the door open.

Inside  had been a static television, with one candle lit on the coffee table  in the living room. From what I could tell everyone in this household  had gone to bed, why they would leave the television running like that  is beyond me. I tiptoed my way through the small house, and took a  closer look in the living room. There had been a large rug, two couches,  the earlier mentioned coffee table, and a television stand near the  fireplace, with the television onto of it. To remove the spooky  atmosphere I grabbed the closest television remote and turned it off, as  I no longer wanted to hear the static that it left behind.

Turning  around I walked slowly into the kitchen, where I saw everything had  been stored nicely. In the glass drawers alone I could see coffee mugs,  tea cups, bowls, silver wear (real silver), and sugar packets. I decided  it was best I not steal from them, I was already planning on killing  them. Turning on my heel I went down the hall and pushed the closest  door to my left. Inside had been a shower, a sink, and a toilet. It was a  rather small restroom but it accomplished the job. Regardless I wasn't  here to make a pit stop, I closed the door back slowly and walked down  the narrow hallway once again.

I  walked slowly down the hall until I ran into another door on the left.  Pushing the door open open slowly, I could hear the snoring of what I  assumed was a male. As my eye peaked through and light shun in the room I  could almost see perfectly the imagery. Inside had been a man sleeping  on the left, while a women sleeping on the right. The man had black  hair, a scruffy face, and was sleeping on his left side. On the other  hand the women had long blonde hair, was sprawled out on her back as her  eyes rest closed peacefully. My eyes shuttered closed, wondering if I  was going to be able to do this. 

No,  I had wasted enough time. My role as a shinobi was on the line with  this and there was no avoiding it. The needles conjured messily into my  hands as I shunshin'd in between them and struck them down with the  needles, applying a small amount of electricity through their bodies to  numb the quick pain before their quick deaths. Their bodies shuddered  and soon collapsed under my weight, lying completely limp. Their blood  splattered up towards my shaking hands, as I sat and witnessed this  likely loving couple, murdered by my own hands. I crawled off of their  bed slowly, trying to hold in my feelings. We are shinobi. It's part of  our job to endure!

I  made my way back to the hallway for where there was only one unchecked  room. I was unsure if this was a storage closet or another bedroom, but I  decided it would be best to leave no stones unchecked. Wiping the blood  from my hands onto my borrowed anbu-pants I paced slowly, making sure  not to alert any other possible residents. Finally I made my way to the  final door, where this door had been strange, it was covered in pink  stickers. I placed my hand on the yellow door knob and turned it  slightly, pushing it ever so slowly.

Inside  had been a brown wooden desk, with paper, crayons, and rulers laying  around ontop. With a quick glance around I had also noticed quite a few  teddy-bears and stuffed animals alike lying along ground, with a doll  play set in the corner. Next to the giant open window had been a bench,  almost as if to sit on and look outside, and finally, a bed with pink  bed-sheets. But none of that had been what caught my attention, what had  caught my attention was what was under those pink bed sheets.

There  lay a young girl, no more than five. She had long blonde hair with a  rabbit stuffed animal in her arm. The rabbit was brown with a white  stomach, however it looked as if some of the stuffing had been ripped  out. My body had froze, I couldn't do it. I couldn't take the extra step  and kill this girl. She was just sleeping there innocently, and I was  expected to dash over there and mutilate her mutilate her innocent body.  My left leg took one step forward, but it didn't stop the rest of my  body from shaking uncontrollably. I maneuvered the rest of my body over  to her with flashing with a shunshin, and as soon as I stood over her  small bed I had finally gained my wits, I would kill her.

My  heart almost jumped out of my chest as her body shook under the  bedsheets. Her mouth, with an exaggerated yawn, and her outstretched  arms, reached for her eyes as she took her fingers to wipe her eyes.  When she was finished she looked at me with the most pure blue eyes that  I had ever seen, those that looked as endless as the sea. My legs  almost crumbled under my own weight from this sight. I had lost all  strength, there was no way I could do this. She sat her torso up and  took a good look at me, asking:

"Who are you?"

Was  she not shocked from seeing a stranger in her room? How naive of a five  year old had she been? Why would someone that she doesn't know be in  her room at this time of night? I was literally at a loss for words?  What do I say? I was going to have to kill this girl but she seemed so  innocent, not knowing anything of this world. Her fate would be death  either way, but I simply couldn't imagine watching her die, it seemed  like an anomaly. I knelled down and admitted: 

"Well that's a secret." She looked confused and jumped off of her bed as she asked "Do you know my parents?"

I  froze once again, realizing that their blood had been on my hands,  literally. In a way I do know her parents as I had been their murderer.  To this girl I should be the figment of hatred and corruptness in this  world, but due to her lack of knowledge that didn't exist. Instead she  looked at me in wonder, as questions buzzed around in her head, wondering  who I was. What could be an appropriate answer? Was there anything I  could say? I felt dirty inside, like the lowest of scum. I knew that  death hang over every human being, but who's to say that I had to bring  it to them? Maybe I wasn't cut out to be a shinobi.

"Yes...I do."​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 23, 2014)

The  thought of her parents...and her...finally broke me. Tears rolled  down  my cheeks as my arms wrapped around the five year old blonde. My  entire  body was shaking as the young girl accepted my embrace, and the   salty-tears fell off from my chin and onto her shoulder. My grip   tightened, and so did hers respectfully. For a good minute she just held   me and didn't say a word and just accepted my overwhelming emotions.   After resting her head on my shoulder, she gathered up the courage to   ask:

"Are  my parents asleep?" I almost gagged as my hands tightened on her   clothes. My eyes closed tighter than I could ever imagine, sobbing   "Yes...Yes they are asleep. I'm not sure when they'll wake up, but I   know they love you. I just..."

I  couldn't finish what I wanted to say. I was utterly broken. There was   no way I was going to kill this girl. She was too innocent, too pure,   for me to even try to entertain any indecent thoughts like death. My   breathing became raged, and her next question was "Can I see my   parents?" All I could do was nod my head. After witnessing my hesitation   she asked her final question: "What's your name?"

"...Kirisaki..."

I  was almost at the point where I couldn't even breathe. This girl was   being so nice to me, and it had been my mission to kill her. Endless   tears streamed down my face as I brought my right hand to embrace the   back of her head, holding her as tightly as I possibly could. My entire   body shuddered as my mouth opened, and the words poured out "...What's   your name?". With a smile, as if I'd never ask, she happily admitted:

"Chitoge"

I  turned my face away forcefully and decided now would be the time.   Sending a powerful enough electric shock through her head, she would   first fall unconscious and then then her heart would stop beating. It   wasn't enough to do that to a trained shinobi, but to a five year old it   was lethal. But after administering the quick electric shock all I   could do is manage to hold onto the girl's now motionless body. Time   seemed to move so slowly as my salt-watered tears burst onto the ground,   and my endless sobs filled air.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Today had been day full of fresh experiences for Yukino Yuri. She had met a Hida for the first time, gone to a ramen bar (though she very much doubted she would make many return visits in the future, as the strong taste wasn't satisfactory to her more mild tongue). And, perhaps more importantly, receiving sass. She wasn't used to it. For the majority of her life, she was either isolated from other people and the few who made efforts to antagonize her would be shattered by her words. Slowly, like digging a knife into a wound, twisting it as it drew blood. Ren Houki had been the first, and now there was this new person: Taneda, as the blue haired shinobi had referred to him as.

It hung through the air like a thick gaseous substance; the tension between Taneda, Ren and Yukino. Or at least, from Makoto's perspective. Ren was actually holding his stomach trying to hold in his laughter from what the adopted Hida just said. Somewhat worriedly, he looked at Taneda, in an attempt to cool down what he perceived to be a heated up situation, "so, uh... what do we do with this guy?" He asked.

But before anybody could actually reply, the owner of the ramen bar burst out from the curtains, waving a long receipt in his hand, "hey, none of you have paid for your meals!" he shouted, visibly annoyed by what he saw as three young kids trying to cheat their way into a free meal. 

Ren turned to look at him, then at Makoto, and finally at Yukino, a smug grin settling in, "I didn't think you'd be the type to try and cheat people, Yukino-san. What happened to being an individual of integrity?"

Yukino looked back at Ren, a very light scowl blemishing her face. It was faint, but he could just barely make out the downward turn of her lips. "You've got to trust trustworthy people, hm?" She quoted a moment later, a wry little grin appearing. Reaching a hand into her jacket, she produced a small leather wallet?a simple little black leather thing. Clearly expensive, but not ostentatious, either. "But unlike some here," she looked at Ren, "I don't engage myself in dishonourable acts." 

And thus, it was the Houki's turn to scowl. "Oi, who said you could steal my line?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 23, 2014)

*Taneda*
Outskirts of Eien Machi

Mission #2: The Time We Forgot Ourselves, Part III​
Taneda didn't even bother glancing up at the shinobi that had addressed him as he watched the chaos unfold below, listening to the screams that fell with indifference.

"Is it our responsibility to chase down the 'leader' of this operation for important details? No. Is it our responsibility to ensure the operation runs smoothly despite oversights in strategy or tactics? Perhaps. And that is what we are doing. If we all rush ahead madly like a maddened pack of immortals, what will happen if any of them slip through our fingers? There are over 2000 individuals in this town. And only just over 50 shinobi, though not everyone is even participating. Therefore, it's important someone maintains eyes on the perimeter, lest the mission fail when people inevitably begin to flee."

He looks up at Shigeru, shrugging under the mask of his shōzoku. "If we were morally against this mission, and refused, we would leave. Our maintaining this position is for the explicit fact that it will _fail _if we do not."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 23, 2014)

*Mission: And Thus He Returned From Where He Came III*

*Ren Houki*












The town looked quite beautiful at night. Surprisingly so, for one which would soon have it's entire population annihilated for no particular reason. The night cast a dark blanket over the buildings, but various different coloured lights lined across the caliginous streets, shining like jewels through the murky mist. Ordinarily, the moon would have shone down on the small settlement too, bathing it in argent illumination and melting away the darkness—a particularly stunning sight from the cliffs. Ren didn't know, but the cliff he was sat upon was actually a tourist attraction at one point for that precise reason. 

On this specific night, however, the rays of the moon were blocked by a haze of clouds, soaking it's light and diluting it into an ominous silver glow sealed inside.

Ren didn't pay attention to any of these things. In fact, he wasn't even really paying attention to his post, either. He was fairly sure that nobody was going to slip by or try and leave the town at this time, unless someone screwed up and used explosive tags or something. His chakra sensing was activated, but he was far too distracted by what was going on inside Eien Machi. His range was still poor, and it didn't extend all the way across the entire place, but he could see and feel the chakra signatures of thousands of different people. Men, women, old men, old women, children, babies. And with each passing minute, at an alarming frequency, these signatures disappeared and dulled, like wisps of candle flames blown being blown out.

He hadn't killed anyone himself yet, but he felt a tug at his chest and an uncomfortable feeling bubbling inside his stomach. Was it guilt? Or the idea that right now, right before his eyes, innocent lives were being taken away for no reason whatsoever? Ren didn't like the feeling. It _felt_ like weakness. It was a mission, of course, and the Houki forced himself to be reminded that everyone who was down there performed on the basis of being professionals. 

Yet, he couldn't stop it. Not the feeling of guilt or weakness, but the way his respect for anyone he might have known in the murder spree evaporated. They weren't his friends, no, but he had always thought he knew these people fairly well, as people from the same village and home. Tonight had been a night of revelations, of the true nature of what the people in his generations were willing to do for the sake of an unexplained mission.

And it was this that upset Ren Houki the most.

"_I like myself. I'm good at everything I do, intelligent and I have a realistic outlook. I have never once disliked myself for these things. I've prided myself on my ability to react the personalities of other people, and yet, I have neglected one crucial thing. When humans are faced with truly terrifying circumstances, they don't think about other people around them. I chose to expect things out of the people in front of me. I chose to force my ideals onto them, and to feel like I understand them. And thus, I chose to be disappointed. Faced with the iron chains of 'obligation', everyone is the same. I've tried to sober myself from these rose-tinted thoughts so many times. The way I refused to accept something so obvious is...

Despicable._"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 23, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[Train]*​
[Divergent Special Event: Understanding]
Liquid Time​
Suzume's tear stained eyes fell on the horizon as it swallowed the tracks the train rode on. She remained quite as she thought about what Ryoko said. Was she really all that useless that she'd only get in the way? Suzume didn't even know what this mission was that her Nee-San, Ryoko and the other two were on. But was it so dangerous that Suzume would be the proverbial third wheel? The girl caught a whimper as she sniffled. Burying her head in her knees she softly cried to herself. She couldn't even remember why she was on this train in the first place which is an unfortunate side effect of when the spirit of Muramasa took control of her body.

The young girl racked her brain as she tried to recall the events of why she was her. Her thoughts before she woke up in the midst of Ryoko, Ren and Taneda were blurred and washed out. Pulling a hand to her head she allowed her small fingers to run through her blonde locks of hair. Pulling a few strands behind her left ear she pulled her gaze back to the tracks. Watching the cross ties blur away she remembers coming out of a store. She was trying to acquire that special Breast Pump for her Nee-San, who according to Ryoko stayed in pain because of her ample chest. Her eyes, which were watering, slowly dry as realization washed over her body. 

A lone finger pushes a tear away, she remembers seeing Edie, but that boy, the one with the glasses was talking to her. Suzume tilts her head. She can't remember what she was thinking at that moment and she sobbed a bit. Could Ryoko be right? Was this really her fault? Memories of the door to the train flying open. The glass shattering and her being approached by the ticket taker. The man asked for a ticket and she was so rude to him. She caught a gasp, she threw the poor man off the train. How could she have done that. Why? It all started to make sense. There was something wrong with her. Did she have a split personality or mental illness? What was wrong with her head? She remembers running atop the train and cutting into the box car that Ryoko was in. 

She can see her lips move as she pulled her blade up, but she couldn't make out what she was saying. From there everything goes black, it was a vacuum like space. "I.." she stopped though as she heard a foot land on the grating of the platform she sat. She turned her tear stained cheeks toward who it was. She saw it was Taneda. She puffed her cheeks out and pulls her gaze from the boy and puts her head back in her knees. What did he want? Come to gloat? Make her feel even worse than she already did. If so, it wouldn't work. She already felt like the lowest common denominator. But instead of being a jerk, the boy instead sat beside her.     

"I. Didn't mean to...alienate you, like that. I didn't know that was going to be the reaction, from Ryoko. And I know whatever it is you're feeling because of it, it's not a good feeling. Since I think that. Maybe, I've felt it too?"

Suzume pulled her head from her knees, was he trying to understand her feelings? Was he actually trying to be nice to her? Her puffed out cheeks deflated and she looked back to the falling tracks as the horizon took them.

"Anyway, I think that we got off on the wrong foot. We as in, you and I. And between the both of us, I think the cart situation is back to normal. So I was hoping we could start over," 

Leaning forward the boy allowed his chin to rest on the railing and pushed his legs out over the tracks while they zoomed by. Suzume took a deep breath, this was going to be hard as he introduced himself. 

"I'm Taneda. It's an honor to meet you."

*"You didn't alienate me, I shouldn't have been so mean to a person I don't even know."* is the soft reply she gave. So far away from Edie, the small girl was starting to return to normal. *"Ryoko was right too, I have no business being here, I'm not even too sure why I am here if I'm to be very honest about it. I've done so much wrong I can't even begin to think how to make it all right."* is added. *"Sadness is a normal emotion though, it helps people cope with things."* the girl adds with a thoughtful look on her face. *"If you don't let it completely bring you down."* now an almost soft smile almost crossed her lips.

*"My name is Sato, Suzume. It's very nice to meet you too."* which will be true until the girl lays eyes on Edie again, then that internal switch will turn over and Suzume will become the Queen Bee's right hand sister. ~


----------



## Olivia (Jun 23, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: This Feeling*

Chitoge's  dead body lay limp in my bare arms, finally collapsing and causing the  young girl to crash down to the floor. I shook my head rapidly. No, I  could have just done this. I just murdered a young innocent girl. No.  No. No. No. NO. I placed my hand on her wrist and I could no longer feel  a pulse. I lifted her eye lid but it seemed like she couldn't see. I  placed my ear next to her silent mouth. I felt nor heard no breathing.  She was gone. Maybe if a medic shinobi were here she could be  resurrected in a short time frame, but that wasn't going to happen and  it would be no use. I stood up and l took a good look at her fallen  body, at my handywork. I felt sick. She was five. She had her whole life  ahead of her. She was innocent, she didn't know anything about this  cruel world, and I...and I...and I just took her life like it was  nothing! This was different from killing her parents, or Ana, or even  witnessing Kira die that horrific death. 

All  of the former had lived life plenty, making mistakes and many sins, in  some cases I would argue they deserved to die for the pain and suffering  they had caused. Just like I deserved to die now. I have killed five  people and counting! Ana, her body guard, Chitoge's parents, and Chitoge  herself. I was no saint...no, I was far from it. I deserved to die for  all the pain I've caused so far, and it'd only grow. But I couldn't.  That's why that anbu said that this would carry over to your grave.  These memories...Watching as young Chitoge lies breathlessly on the  ground, knowing that I was the one that caused that state to her, had  scarred me. Unlike everyone else, she hadn't lived life. She hadn't had  the time to commit any sins or injustices. She was a ball of innocence  that hadn't been exposed to the truth of the world, and now she is gone.

I  ran away from the room, there was no way I could continue to look at  that young girls body any longer. I broke into the bathroom down the  hall and turned on the facet. Out poured the cold liquid which I quickly  splashed onto my face. I had to get a hold of myself before I slipped  too far away. That was a horrendous scene, but I was on a mission, I had  to continue. I straightened out my two orange long locks of hair and  took a deep breath. There was no way that I was going to get over this,  but I just had to focus on something else. I needed to focus on the  mission at hand. I couldn't get worked up any longer. Taking a towel on  the counter I wiped my face clean and leaped out of the building, just  wanting this mission to end already.

The  next house I chose had their lights on, and unlike other houses, there  was actually noise erupting from the small home. I made my way slowly to  it, making sure not to get near any open windows. By the time I reached  the cracked from door however, a different scene was playing out than I  was expecting. From afar it sounded like they were making noise from  fun, but no, it was from torture. In the living room I witnessed two  adults and one child laying in a pool of blood, as the second child, no  more than four, was held in the maniacs arms. The man wore a knitted  hat, a mask, but through it all I could see a few locks of green hair  showing through. With a slow but steady kunai slash he peeled a portion  of the kids' arm with his dull bladed kunai. The way how the poor kid  screamed seemed very reminiscent, but that isn't what flared up my  anger. It was solely his movements. I was sure I had never met a man  that looked like this before, but his very being reminded me of him!  This man continued to fuel my beliefs as he tore his hand through the  boys exposed flesh, tearing out a piece of his own bicep. Almost  snickering, the man admitted to the child:

"This  is how the world truly is! I gave your parents an offer, and it was a  simple one at that. Kill your children or otherwise I'll slowly make  them suffer for them. Well they managed to kill one but broke down not  being able to kill you. So don't look at me with blame and angst, blame  your parents for not putting your best interests at heart. I'll peel  away all your skin, uproot all of your muscles, crush each pathetic bone  in your body, and dissect each of your organ one by one, as you wither  in pain! Thank your parents for allowing you to suffer!"

The  masked boy had yelled with conviction. My body froze with fear as this  voice passed through my ears. My teeth gritted and my breath gave way as  my mind wrapped around the only conclusion. It all made sense. There  was a spy from outside of white. There was a reason as to why his  movements seemed so familiar, and why his tactics seemed reminiscent.  Then lastly his poisonous voice which bore at me like daggers. There was  only one person that this could be. With almost a stroke of  confirmation, the kid in that instant had reached up and barley swiped  the mans mask, making it fall to the bottom of his neck. There was no  mistaking who it was.

"SATOSHI"​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 23, 2014)

I  yelled, taking a step forward into the  house. The boy had finally  noticed me, but with the turn of his head  came a snicker. I was already  on guard, as it came with the territory  of dealing with Satoshi, but  that didn't seem to be enough. With a  flicker of his finger I felt a  wire wrap around my right arm and pull  me up to the top of the door  frame. His face changed from excitement to  that of dullness, for he took  his kunai and brought it down into the  boys throat, slowly, causing him  to choke on his own blood. The scene  infuriated me, but I had to get  myself down to defend myself. I  conjured a chakra needle and swung my  left arm up to cut the wire  binding my right arm, only for him to  shunshin and stop the movements  of my left hand. He wiped the bloody  kunai on his jacket as he calmly  deduced:

"Huh,   looks like we both got a makeover. it's quite surprising I was found   out, but I can't have this knowledge getting out, and I was having such   fun watching the blood squirt from his freshly cut flesh. But   unfortunately as it turns out I can't play with you either, because if   you're freed then you can report that I've attended this mission as a   Black shinobi, and if I sit here and entertain  myself then I'll likely   be found by another white shinobi. I thought of you to be an anomaly,   but it looks like you're just another tally mark on the chalk board."  With a small smile I countered, "You sure like to talk, but there  will be two things you aren't expecting."

My  eyes followed his movements as he cut the  upper sleeve of my  black-sleeveless anbu-shirt, causing the right side  to collapse  slightly, only being held up by the left shoulder-sleeve  which was still  intact. What had been exposed now was the vulnerable  spot for every  human being. If this organ was taken out then that human  would cease to  live, and that was the heart. He drew his kunai to my  chest, announcing  "Farewell, Kirisaki."  plunging the kunai deep into the vital organ, as  it pumped blood out  from the newly created wound. The now maskless boy  licked his lips when  the blood poured onto his pale face.

After  a wince of pain I started to get use to  the pain. Unlike with my  previous match with Satoshi, my heart had  continued pumping as if no  injury had taken place. I didn't feel light  headed from the pain nor did  I feel like I was loosing too much blood. A  smile crossed my face, in  his mind victory was assured, there was no  way I could counter a wound  to my heart. With a quick movement of my  left arm I brought my left hand  behind Satoshi's neck and forced him to  my face, and taking from my  experience with Edie I forced him onto my  lips and kissed him. It was  probably the most vile thing I had ever  tasted but if it could get me  safely out of this situation then so be  it. For he was distracted for  that split second, not expecting to be  kissed, I swung with my legs and  kicked him away from me, finally  re-conjuring that needle and swinging  upwards to cut the wire.

I  fell four inches to the ground, but by the  time I got back to my feet  so had Satoshi. We just stared at each other  for a moment until I  finally made the first move. I pulled the kunai  out of the freshly made  wound he had created and thrown it to the  ground near his feet. The  blood poured over my black bra and cut shirt,  but at this point I hadn't  cared. Due to the nature of the wound all  Satoshi could do was stare  and wonder how I wasn't crippling over and  begging for medical attention  for the last moments of my life. With a  sigh I conjured a chakra needle  and thread, first bringing it to my  wound as I announced:

"You can't kill me like that...Recently I've been thinking about dieing, but I just don't think it's possible for me...But..."

It  was very awkward for me to continue this  conversation. I hated this guy  more than anything, almost more than I  use to hate Thalia, but we were  currently on a mission together, even  if he was under cover. Unlike  myself, this mission could really use a  person like Satoshi  unfortunately. He kills for fun, so it must be like  a kid in a candy  store for him. So the less amount of people I have to  kill the better.  But how many people can actually  live with  themselves after they commit  such heinous crimes? I broke down from  killing an essential warlord in  Fuzengakure that could have caused  a  whole lot of trouble for white,  but these people? They were normal  citizens, I couldn't handle that. All  these parents, children...I  didn't  know how Satoshi could do something  like this. No I did. He was  a  monster. Well, most shinobi were, even  Kira was a murderer. But if   that's the case, could I really hate  Satoshi? He was just doing this   because of the horrendous society that  he was raised in, and just like   any human he's going to die soon  enough. With human lives this  fleeting  should I really hold an emotion  like anger towards  someone?After finishing patching my wound I brought  it up to the  severed shoulder-sleeve as I finished:

"I  won't report  you to the anbu leading this mission. I don't know what  the goal of all  this is so I'm not on their side on this. Besides this  mission can use  someone like you, someone to do all the dirty work that  other shinobi  aren't willing to do. Since you can't kill me, we're on a mission  together, and I believe  you're essential to a mission like this, how  about a non-aggression  pack?"​


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2014)

_
[Liquid Time Event; Kyo&Kei]
[That Idiot...Arc]_​
Kei?s eyes fluttered opened, her body felt light almost like it wasn?t her own, like she had just came back from a nice warm bath that was how she felt at the moment she began to stretch. However she noticed that she was under some covers and the room was surprisingly dim. Did she fall asleep when playing with the kids? She remembered being tired, but she didn?t think she was that tired. Kei at the room and notice how simple it was, nothing stood out too much, there were a lot of books, scrolls, and a simple but huge golden phoenix above a work desk.

?You are up?.? She heard the door open and close behind her, Kei turned around and saw Kyo bringing her a tray of food, ?How are you feeling??

She smiled at the boy who now was wearing a red yukata with a golden phoenix design, it was beautiful, but as she looked at Kyo there was a certain air around him. It wasn?t playful, but as he sat the tray down in front of her and pulled up a seat next to her while she was on the bed, she couldn?t help but notice him.  Kyo looked pulled off the cover that was on the food and sat it down on the floor.

?Eat up, and then I?ll walk you home.? Kyo explained to her before pushing the tray closer to her, ?I didn?t know what you might like, so I just made what me and my mom eat a lot.?

?You didn?t have to do this,? Kei said pulling the covers up against her, there was a slight linger of cologne but it wasn?t powerful, it was something subtle and yet she found herself blushing as she realized she was sniffing a person?s sheets. ?I would have grabbed something to eat while on my way home.?

?Just shut up and eat.?

Kei pouted over at his direction but the boy only gave her a half smile before giving her a fork. She didn?t know where to start there was a lot on the plate, a side of steak, baked fish, rice, greens, and carrots. He even gave her tomato soup with a side of dessert.  It looked like pudding, but it wasn?t pudding, Kei took the edge of her fork and gently tapped it causing it to jiggle. 

?Life is short, eat dessert first.? Kyo said taking her spoon and cutting it right down the middle and scooping the pudding before putting it in his mouth

?That was mines! I was going to eat it first and plus you save the best for last!? Kei said as she began to eat the greens, ?dessert should always be last, that is the way to enjoy it at its finest!?

Kei intercepted his spoon, ?That doesn?t give you permission to eat it!? 

?Then eat dinner already!?

Kei shoved the greens in her mouth as she seriously stared at Kyo. She stuffed food in her mouth causing her cheeks to swell up and the boy to start laughing a bit. He leaned back in his chair as she started to chew the food in her mouth with that same warm smile plastered across his face.  However as he smiled at her, she couldn?t help but notice as the way he looked at her. As she swallowed the massive amount of chewed up food she began to eat slowly?.Did she do something wrong?

?Kei?.? He called out her name, ?Why didn?t you tell me you were feeling tired??

Kei looked down at her food before slowly putting the rice in her mouth, ?I didn?t want you to worry about me?? She answered honestly, she didn?t want anyone to worry about her, and for that reason she continued on with the missions, ??And plus I had to get those missions done too?So, it was only natural to push myself.?

Kei flexed her arms to show off her nonexistent muscles, ?I got to get stronger too!?

?Yeah but there pushing yourself and just being stupid,? Kyo said sharply, Kei looked down at her food, he was upset with her, but she didn?t want to bother him. She didn?t want to bother anyone, if she said she was going to do those missions, she would with no complaints whatsoever. 

The rice became lead and the greens stopped having taste too it, ?I had one of the medics here to heal you up, Kei, just next time say something, you don?t have to do everything on your own.?

?We are friends okay?So lean on me sometimes, I can help out too?Alright??

Kei reached over with her fork and took a bit before placing it in her mouth and smiling, ?Yep!?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 23, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Eien,  Konohagakure]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 52: S-Rank Mission,Devilish Circumstances Can Make odd Bed Fellows ]​
Satoshi eyes narrow, for the first time in his life he was quite speechless. There should be no way that this girl. This Nun, Kirisaki could be casually shrugging that off. It was impossible, he had perforated her heart. The Kunai was dull and purposely so to make the wounds that it inflicted all the more brutal. All the more damning. But there was no denying it, here she was standing before him stitching the wound he'd given her as if it was just a shallow cut, a flesh wound that could be over looked. Pulling  a hand to his lips he rubbed them, she kissed him. She actually kissed him. Though it was far from his first, it was his most surprising. His mind quickly traced back to his thoughts on the cliff, could this be some Genjutsu he was under?

Could someone be pulling the wool over his eyes? Making him see what they wanted him to see? It could be, that woman she so easily plunged that Kunai into her daughter's heart. Took the life of the only child she ever had. What mother would do that, even at the threat of that child being brutally murdered before their very eyes. His fingers firmly on his lip he allowed his left hand to fall to the vest he wore. From it he pulled a secondary Kunai. Zell in the forest had promised to pull the darkness from Satoshi's heart and make him live with what he'd done. If that were the case, it'd make sense for the boy to turn to Genjutsu to get the job done But that too didn't make sense. 

He didn't recall seeing anyone that looked like Zell anywhere near this place and this scenario wouldn't attain the effect wanted. Even so, he had to make sure. One of the most basic ways of beating a Genjutsu is pain. Pulling both hands together Satoshi plunged the blade through his palm and pushed until it exited out the back. Bright crimson blood splashed in his face, though he didn't even blink. Nothing, Kirisaki still stood before him while she finished pulling the wound together. Satoshi swallowed, she did kiss him. This was real? But how, how was it possible that she was still on both feet after loosing so much blood. How did she fight through the pain of having that Kunai shoved into her heart? Was it some sort of Medical Ninjutsu? No, in the forest she admitted to not knowing any form of Medical Arts. 

For the first time in his recent life Saotshi felt confounded and that washed over his face completely as he drug his hand back up to his lips. Kirisaki seemed to get enjoyment from his shocked expression. It was like confronting the bully only to find out they was a coward and that they only picked on people because they were afraid of being picked on. Though it wasn't panic that crossed his features it was close enough to pass for some semblance of fear. And for that Kirisaki was amused, her immortality seemed to have a few more effects than just extending her life to the frayed edges of forever. It seemed to have the power to do one thing that nothing ever seemed to do. It shut this bastard up and seemed to make him squirm as he tried his best to wrap his head around what was going on. 

Finally after what seemed like forever,the boy makes another move. Pulling his hand down her ripped the Kunai free allowing his blood to spill freely and dropped it. Reaching into another pocket, fully satisfied that this wasn't some Genjutsu, he pulled a roll of bandages out and began to wrap his hand in it. Licking the blood form his lips he started to pull head together. She seemed to be serious, any normal level headed Shinobi would have ended Satoshi where he stood. He did nothing for several minutes. It would have been an easy kill for even the most novice of Ninja. But no, Kirisaki wanted to make an accord with the devil himself. He was still confused as to why she didn't die but he'd have to ponder on that at a much later time though at this rate it would still nag at him. There had to be a rational explanation.... 

That is when he noticed it though, on the opposite arm. It was a faint, but it was there. A faint scar that seemed to look like it rung her arm completely. Like it'd be cut clean off. That in its own wouldn't seem like much. Reattaching an arm is simple these days. No, it and the injury to her chest spoke volumes though and a sick grin crossed his lips. If his hunch was right, he was about 30% sure, then there was only one explanation besides gratuitous luck what ever god it was she professed to. History spoke of another with such a feat of being just as unkillable. In fact, legends say his head is still buried in the Nara Forest. Pulling his hand to his face, he traced where Kirisaki had distracted him, if this was true, then she'd be the best test subject he could ever hope for.

She could live through anything conceivably and relay  to him how it was affecting her. He could cut and mangle all he wanted and she'd pull through. Years of research could be shortened to months. Then, if Kyoko had figured out how to synthesize Edie's blood, then he could fix what ever it was that he broke he could do it again in a different way. This opportunity played to his most basic need. The need to destroy and she could help. With her he could kill everyone. But how to go about doing it? That was the question. Well it came down to him addressing her now. And for that he'd need to snap out of his stupor long enough to answer her statements and question. 

Rolling his head to the side he pops his neck before reaching down to the mask. Pulling it up, just in case anyone else walked in, he then pulls a small container from an inner vest pocket. Flipping the lid he produces a small black orb. Tossing it between the immobile parents it shatters releasing a small cloud of gas that overtook their faces. It was a painless, quick kill. A lethal does of hemlock that would bring down a bull elephant. Using it on Humans was almost a waste. But Satoshi didn't have the time to carve them up like he planned to.  

Face stained red with her blood that smile again formed on his lips causing the mask to crinkle. 

"You've intrigued in more than one way Nun, I don't think I'd want to kill you now, even if I could find a way." is professed as he crossed his arms. "I'll agree to this non-aggression pact, but in exchange I want a sample of your blood. That isn't on my face." 

"Fine, give me a vial and I'll put a bit of my blood into it."

With a sigh Kirisaki decided it  would be best to comply to his demands. If all he wanted was a blood  sample then it's the least she could do. The former nun outstretched her palm in order to accept the vial which he would give her. After searching through his medical pouch, the masked man found an unused vial and tossed it at the orange-haired girl. With a careful catch, Kirisaki created a chakra needle and slashed her left palm, as blood started to ooze out and funnel into the open vial.

The grin widened as he watched her blood flow into the vial. This could tell him so much, but then again it could tell him nothing at all. After corking it closed Kirisaki tossed it back to him. Catching it Satoshi slides it back into place in his kit. Where it'd be safe. His eyes cut to his new 'friend' and he began to speak.

"But to be honest, there are only two logical explanations to why they are killing their own. The first could be political, they may have done something here that the White didn't like and they are being made an example of. But from what the Anbu stated, that seems highly unlikely. The second is more, sinister I must confess. We're not too far from the Black Boarder and as I speak; this town is still being pulled steadily into death's frosty embrace. This could be used as a declaration of war from my side and give the White a reason to move in an aggressive way against the Black. We are also in the midst of the Chunin Exams. So the blame for this incident can be pushed onto anyone." 

After his little explanation of his thoughts he cupped his chin. Though the woman was indeed changed, she still seemed to find his methods of killing inappropriate. So nodding he decided he'd do the Nun one favor more. "I'll tell you what Kirisaki" Satoshi starts holding both hands out in a giving gesture, "I believe in fairness. Odd, right? Regardless I am planning on killing as many people as I can and I already stated that I was no longer interested in killing you. So as payment for the sample of blood you've gave. I'll offer all these people quick deaths. For tonight only I'll curve my appetite for unneeded carnage."    ~


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2014)

_[Liquid Time Event; Kyo&Kei]
[That Idiot...Arc]
[End]_​
“So flan…That is what it’s called, it was so good, but I wish it could be a bit sweeter.”

“You are going to go into a sugar coma.”

Kyo walked with Kei as they made their way down the streets of Fuzenkagure, the people were slowly clearing out, but there was still life scattered around the place.  The street lights made it hard for the stars to appear, but Kyo wasn’t paying attention to the stars, he was paying attention to the shrine maiden in front of him. She was in a better mood then all of today, but he couldn’t think of what could have happened to make her smile in that way.

“So is that your favorite dessert?” Kei asked as she turned her around towards him and began to walk backwards, “I thought you didn’t really like sweet things.”

“I don’t and it’s not, my favorite thing is…” Kyo thought about his favorite sweet thing to eat, “I guess…I really like cheesecake, I don’t like cake or pies, but I love cheesecake and anything really light.”

“Light?”

“Sweets tend to give me this heavy feeling in my stomach, so I tend to not to eat them as much. Flan is pretty light so I eat it when I’m in the mood.”

He watched as the girl thought about it before nodding her head and turning around. Kei seemed to be in a very talkative mood ever since they left, it seemed she really got excited, and somewhere he really liked watching her act like that. As if she had so much energy to spare despite her working so hard. Even as she walked a couple of paces ahead of him, he could see her cheeks rising. 

“What got you so happy?” Kyo asked as he couldn’t help but feel the infectiousness of her smile, “You’ve been smiling ever since dinner ended, what happened?”

She stopped before looking over her shoulders, a slight blush stood out against the blue of her hair, “Kyo made me  happy~” She said before touching her cheeks, “I can’t help but feel so happy, you made me so happy.”

Kyo was almost caught off guard, she was out on a full assault on his heart, and she wasn’t sparing any punches. He felt himself staring at her, when she looked his way, this girl was something else, but despite her kind nature, she was a monster. Kyo looked away from her ….

“Idiot…How the hell did I do that? Are you that happy with the food I gave you?” Kyo asked, “You ate like a bear, I should have figured.”

“It wasn’t that at all…”

Kei voice grew softer, almost too gentle for him to hear, and when he looked up he saw her eyes fall on the ground. Standing under the street lights he realized that she held her hands behind her back and refused to keep eye contact with him.  Kei smiled warmly at the ground before taking a deep breath and closing her eyes.

“You called me your friend…I’m very happy you called me your friend!”

Kyo eyes widen, she was happy over something like that?  He watched as she began to shake her head before handing her face in her hands. She was nervous about saying something like that? Kyo sighed as he neared her and took her hands away from her face. When she looked up at him, he couldn’t take those childish eyes, so he brought her into a hug. Kei almost felt like a rock in his arms, but he knew that she was just nervous…

“You are too much of an idiot to let out in this world alone, so I gotta be there to make sure nothing happens.” Kyo said causing the girl to look up at him, a cute pout spread across her face, “What…you are…”

“I’m not an idiot!” She said before she looked back down and grabbed his shirt, “….Kyo….”

“What is it?”

“….I like your cologne…”

Kyo closed his eyes, “You like saying weird stuff.”

Even though he said that he couldn’t believe this idiotic girl…Though now this idiot wasn’t just one he could ignore.

This idiot was his friend now…​


----------



## Laix (Jun 23, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
    THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
    *PART 58*

​There was something remarkably different about Kyo Minami.

You see, Edie Nakano was gifted with two extraordinary powers that are both often spoken of when her name is mentioned. The first is the ability often referred to as a _curse_ by the young girl and one you probably know very well. The second is the uncanny ability to know_ exactly _what buttons to push and how to push them. You can go from not knowing anything about this beautiful blonde except perhaps her surname and social status to wanting to donkey punch her in the throat.

If Kyo was to punch her with all his might in her throat, she would collapse to the floor and perhaps even cough up a worrying amount of blood but the _curse_ would make sure she is fine. But when she tries her hardest to garner a reaction from this boy by mashing his red buttons with her fingers, it's like its not working. He remains calm despite the seemingly empty threats and doesn't even raise his hands in a moment of weakness. 

Edie was quite honestly perplexed. It's like something that has always succeeded for your entire seventeen years of life only for it to fail against something (or in this case, _someone_) you deemed so insignificant. 

"You enjoy this, don't you?" He asked, trapping her in his cage with an arm above her head against the lockers and another shoved in his pocket. Contrast was abundant, his crimson eyes locked like steel with her deceivingly innocent blue pupils. She didn't flinch when he moved; she remained utterly confident in her button-pushing while he didn't even seem that affected by her petty insults. 

They were at a deadlock during a very cold war.

"I hate you... You know that? I really think you are an _ugly_ girl..."

When he said that word 'ugly' with a snarl, there was a very slight and sudden change in her expression. It was like that confident smile that insisted he try to make a comeback had cracked. Her eye twitched and her throat gulped. There was a little shake from her folded arms and her eyes seemed to struggle to maintain contact. 

_But why? _

Edie didn't understand. She'd been called plenty of words under the sun, from 'super bitch' to 'Konoha's bicycle'. Usually they would have no effect on her since she would either remind them that she is wealthy and they are poor or remind herself that she is a virgin and its impossible for any insults that connote sexual promiscuity. This time however, it felt really different coming from this arrogant prick. It was like a thorn in her side to be labelled ugly by him. Now she really was mad.

"Kei is... She's kind..." He stuttered, digging the blade deeper into her side. "She's not like you, she thinks before she talks and she cares for anyone who crosses her path."

There was a moment of silence where no words were said. All that could be heard was the faint breaths of Edie and Kyo grasping each others skin. They were so close at the moment; just centimeters apart. She could even see the tiny little spots on his face and the way the light curved on his eyes. His locks redder than the blood he bleeds for ninjutsu dangled over his face, obscuring a forehead that looks slightly large. It was this face that made her stomach churn. It was this face that brought upon all these emotions that manifested into a need to just smack his face right in.

Yet... _She couldn't_. All she could do was just argue and run her mouth. It was what Edie does best, even if she has been one to use violence in the past. In fact it was only yesterday that she engaged in a full-on fight with the bastard.

_(So why!?) _She asked herself. _(Why can't I do what I want to do?)_

"You're horrible." 

It was a simple knife used to break the silence but she caught him off guard. Perhaps he was expecting a different reaction. The lump in her throat felt like a tennis ball. It was getting so sore that she couldn't hold it in anymore. 

Clenching her shaking fists and biting her lip, she stared defiantly up to the boy who had the honour of being the first person to ever truly insult Edie Nakano.

"You're a horrible person... _I really hate you_. I hate _you_, I hate Kei, I hate Zyana..." With gritted teeth, she let out a furious growl and slammed her fist behind her into the lockers, leaving a costly dent and a sharp clang that echoed throughout the vacated changing room. 

"I hate _*ALL*_ of you!! Nobody calls me ugly and gets away with it! _*NOBODY!!! *_I _never_ take shit from_ anyone_ and I'm not going to let you be the first one to walk all over me! So you can take Kei and you can fuck off to happily ever after with her!"
 
​


----------



## Chronos (Jun 23, 2014)

*??? l S-Rank Mission*










​
Upon witnessing the ensemble of corpses adorning the homes, roads and walls had the enigma finally snapped. Followed he viewed the countless men and woman innocent of the murders before him. His eyes were trained on their bodies, witnessing as their slowly crawled through the shadows, continuing their assault with explicit determination flowing through their eyes... What occurred? How could they so easily end lives!? Did they follow like sheep to their Shepard!? Do they not hold any free will in their manner? Are they so blinded by this fictitious will!? Evoking all emotion within one slur of enthralling sense. He pulled his cloak off his shoulder, and threw away. A man dressed entirely of black. A trench coat covered the entirety of his body, his hands covered with laced black gauntlet, high structured boots, the mask that rights eyes came a bright red trace of lightning. A smile, like the harlequin masked his true emotions, now it was time to place the first step. Out of his pouch, he pulled kunai's that held on them the thread of which he would manipulate their movement. The hesitation that a normal man would feel would drown them, but to this masked enigma, he life meant little to him. 

Those blades swirled the air, with the flair of dancing lights on a moonlit surface, twisting and twirling surrounding the men with a flurry of skillful movement, soon coiling them under a force so strong, their arms were left numbed, pulling he sense the bones of their bodies crack at the strength of his pull. Soon he retracted them to his location... Towering above them he witnessed their stare, witnessed the lives whom just as easily ended around a dozen in a manner of minutes. He needed to lower the numbers. Quickly... Shinobi of White... To mind came a person, a girl no less. She wasn't like these, or so, he doesn't remember her being like this, being so careless, so blinded. 

"Are your veils so dark that light refuses to emanate?"

He spoke, a tone of marvelous anger engrossed those idioms. Those eyes, even being the darkened shadow conveyed by the mask could be sensed by the men who were entrapped into his web. Placing his boot on a shinobi while he pressure them to the floor, the force of a thousand boars placed upon him as he could literally feel the bones shatter, but such sensation did not bring pity to him. 

"HELP!! ENEMY SIGHTED! HELP HELP!"

"Squeal mongrel. I want the rest to find me, but fist."

He rose his foot and brought his hand in the middle of the three, and flicked. Soon a sound technique began to emanate on their ears, and their began to feel sickened, their eyes blurred, their stomachs began to stir uncontrollably, and their consciousness began to fade within the slip of a second. 

"Fear is good. It wakes up all the other sense, veils the meaningless ones. Activates you, in other words. So something so subtle as this could potentially... Kill. But I won't stoop to your level. But I will not allow any more to die... now answer me..."

He held one of the Shinobi's heads up to his sight, as he struggled to battle with everything his body had begun to manifest. As if like a virus had entered his body, speaking had become a chore. But the aura of the enigma had been stronger, something similar to the shadows of death, a chill ran up their spines while their eyes trained on him.

"Where are the others?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 23, 2014)

*Taneda*
Ryu's Ramen

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part IX

----------​
Taneda looked between Yukino and Ren as they continued speaking, simply smiling silently to Makoto as he realized something.  Ren acted...oddly, in the presence of this girl. And, so far he'd been entirely correct at most of the things he'd guessed about her. In the back of his mind, he was on the verge of connecting another few facts as he watched the two throw harsh gazes at each other, and Makoto also coughed up the cash for his meal.

After the three cleared up the misunderstanding with the ramen shop owner, Taneda looked down at his weak noodle arms, and over at Hida Gajiru's massive body, settled in the crater. There was absolutely no way he could possibly lift the boy all the way to the Hida Clan complex by himself. Even if he'd been the average genin, it'd have been beyond him; the chuunin still had on the massive plates of practice armor he wore habitually. Though, the tetsubo was also an issue he'd have to fix a little later.

Turning to the others, Taneda then inquired, "Although we're very grateful for your help in this previous episode, we'd like to ask another favor of any of you who are willing..." He trailed off as he glanced over at the perhaps 250 pound Gajiru. "It's a long trek back to the Hida complex..."

----------

Taneda chattered away as whoever would come with him to the Hida grounds stood beside him, pushing a massive cart he'd made with improvised use of his _Seppa, Miwa,_ and _Rumu _techniques.  Truth be told, he probably could have simply done this by himself if he'd lightened Gajiru's body all along, but they were on there way there at this point anyway...

Perhaps the smarter of those who'd chosen to come would place the detail, but for now, they'd have to listen to Taneda shower them with praise. "Makoto's ability to react to the opening Ren gave was exquisite! How did you come to possess such quick reaction time and ability to move in midair so fluidly? Not to mention the accuracy and power from that raiton technique Ren-san used, coupled with Yuki-san's skill in close quarters throwing. What style was that? Judo? Aikido?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 23, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
Shigeru looked at Taneda for a moment, the boy was smart, there was no doubt about that and precisely because he was smart, he wondere dwhy he hasn?t discovered what was behind all of this farse."That is good and all, but seems like you haven?t realized yet. It?s true that the so called captain is clearly immature and for obvious reasons he is inexperienced. That?s why I think you know what may be happening, right? That useless speech and not giving information away, the guy will make a ton of excuses for you all not to get a grasp of anything but I think you can see beyond that. If this were all there is to this mission, there shouldn?t be any reason for the other two to come, the other two ANBU I mean."he said expecting for Taneda to get certain hints that even he himself was having.

"I myself do not know what Hokage-sama is thinking, the reason behind you all coming to this sort of thing since in my eyes it is still too early for you. I obviously can?t understand either why that kid was appointed the leader but there?s one thing: with those two involved, there?s not even a one percent chance of this failing. "
------------------------------------------------

The thirtieth victim, that was the number of people Akaya had killed so far, most of them were killed fast and without pain according to his thoughts, of course, from time to time he would have to do a bit more than just kill them, he would have to hunt them down, chasing after them and jumping on them like one of those wild beasts, crushing them against the ground to immobilize them before having to take their lives. It was right then that through communicators only possessed by the mission leaders, Uchiha Takao and Inuzuka Kaito called for him. Suspecting that they had already finished with their part of the mission, the boy ordered his group to keep doing their job as he rushed towards the meeting point.

After minutes and about a dozen more kills, the Uchiha reached the place, a hill at the very end of the town where three, by now, dead trees stood. The scenery he saw at his arrival was something that although didn?t leave a strong impression, was enough for the guy to swallow not really wanting to be in the place of the victims. First, stuck in the ground nine wooden sticks were aligned and on the tip, nine heads belonging to five men and four women. Behind the sticks, nailed to the trees forming a cross with their bodies, the blood bathed corpses of two men and one woman."Twelve exactly as intel report said. Are you sure these are the ones?"the boy asked still looking at the horrid show"Yes, nine chunin and three jounin from Fuzen. They were the ones instilling their doctrine in them, disguised as some sort of group destined for the progress of agricultural life. Takao used his sharingan to get all the information needed"Kaito answered while patting one of the severed heads.

"What happened to that one?"the boy asked noticing that the wound on one of the crucified men was different from the rest, marks of teeth, big teeth, were all over its body"He tried to escape and Kinta-san intercepted him before he could leave the zone."this time Takao answered and with that Akaya was perfectly able to picture the carnage delivered by the wolf-dog hybrid partner of the Inuzuka"Seems like using Kinta-san and its clones as a safety measure along the perimeter of the town was the right idea, it?s sure that no one can escape."the mission captain said.

"And? How was it on your end?"

"As we were told, it was a perfect brain washing. The worst thing is that they didn?t use any sort of genjutsu or ninjutsu. They took advantage of their human nature, they aimed for the greed of the ones with the highest monetary power in town and then used the ignorance of the rest to convince them. They all believe in those ideas with such sickening determination they turned the whole town into a sect. There was really no other way."he said though his tone of voice faltered for an instant.

"You know that they asked for this, even Hokage-sama was against the idea at first but it couldn?t be helped. We tried to talk it out and negotiate, we pretty much promised the moon and stars and still they rejected us and the Daimyo. They even refused to keep contributing to the economy and with supplies for this land and the White as whole. In the end any kind of agreement we could reach was thrown away when they started to demand joining Fuzengakure along with a few more towns in the area. They committed no crime, they just made a mistake. "Takao explained, trying to make Akaya understand what was behind all of this since despite knowing it all, the young ANBU wasn?t convinced of this"But was this really a solution, senpai?"he asked  as he turned to look at the town that was getting raided by the troops he commanded, this was just sick and he knew it yet he would never disobey an order because unlike the rest he was in no position to do so, his whole life was wrapped around the idea of the village being teh first thing to care about and as such, even if he hated it, he would accomplish even the craziest of the commands from his leader.

"What are you saying, little cub? There?s no way this is a solution, this is just a massacre. The solution comes with the fear instilled by the measures taken. I doubt they thought for an instant we would raid this place. They could?t be left alone because..."this time the Inuzuka making him remember what his job was like. "Because their beliefs would spread like some sort of infection among the rest of towns in the area and soon enough through the whole country. If we don?t do this we would end up having a civil war to handle aside from the Black itself. I know it."

"Just remember little cub, for every person you kill here, you are saving another ten."

"Anyway, i assume you have noticed? About some of your current subordinates..."the mention of that made Akaya think for a second to what the man would be refferring to until he got a grasp of it"I know, some of them are participants from the chunin exams; I can recognize anyone through their smell. I don?t know who is behind that face but the Edie Nakano here is not the real one, same goes for one of the masked guys, I don?t remember ever seeing him yet his scent is something I have been near to. I haven?t said a thing because they were more than gladly helping the cause but, the chances they are spies is pretty high."Akaya replied. He was not the sharpest shinobi, certainly he wasn?t even among the most intelligent of the genration he was part of but when it came to his missions as an ANBU, even if from time to time he had been having some outbursts of emotions, he would never be careless."Should I dispose of them?"

"No, we will be having an eye on them from now on, you just limit yourself to fulfill this mission."with everything said, Akaya began to walk away"Then if you excuse me senpai, I have a mission to lead. I would be thankful if now that you accomplished your tasks, you could also help with this, after all you are in charge of two team respectively."and then he left towards the town again in order to keep taking lives.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 23, 2014)

*Taneda*
Train Bound for Fuzenkagure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part XIII

----------​
Taneda leaned back, placing his hands on the grating as he glanced over at Suzume. Peering over at her, the processes of his mind slowed as he watched a slow smile creep across her features. He didn't smile himself, but there was certainly something about that gesture that he couldn't exactly place. When she did that, it pleased him a great deal more than when she'd been crying. Normally, he didn't seem to care about the expressions people held when he looked at them; for the most part, he just used those social queues in order to best think of how to act around them. But when she did that...it was slightly different. Perhaps it was the result of meeting someone who was not a ninja, but also seemed to possess peak human abilities besides. A being similar to himself, but still distinctively different...

Taneda looked back to the tracks as his shoulders slouched from his posture, swinging his legs faintly. "Perhaps we could take the time to know one another, then. You said you'd been so mean to someone you didn't even know, but if you knew me, perhaps it'd be fine, if it happens again?"

He watched the tracks a bit longer. Truth be told, imbuing the strings with life so that they'd weave themselves into a necessary pattern had cost him a memory, as did all uses of his bloodline ability. And this time, he'd given up the memory of why Suzume had attacked him in the first place, though it was randomly taken. So in the end they were both sitting there, unaware of how the entire fiasco had begun.

"It's fine, though, whatever it was. I act strangely too, sometimes. When I'm not around my sensei." 

_But I'm not near him now, either. So why is it that I'm thinking in this way with her? It's dangerous, to not understand yourself. Not get how your own brain works. I'll need to look into this._

Even when he gained more empathy, the analytical undertone to his mind could not be entirely snuffed out. _That _was certainly who he was, at his core.

"So, Suzume Sato, may I ask what it is like in the Land of Iron? I realize that I know very little about your people, for someone who so boldly offered up contingencies about an economic war with them." His gaze, however, stayed centered on the horizon.


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2014)

​_[Chunin Exams]​_
It was weird, his body was consumed with hate for the girl in front of him, but there was something else. Something that made him smile and tickled him a bit about the girl. That something made the boy almost want to smirk, the way she frowned and yelled at him. There was a certain excitement lurking in there deep within his body. Almost like a little kid who ate too much sugar, it tickled his belly to the point Kyo almost wanted to puke.

The tickling in his belly made Kyo smile a bit, his eyes burning crimson as he made eye contact with the girl, ?You want to talk about hate? I can tell you why you are such an ugly?disgusting? and downright annoying girl.? Kyo smile was true as he opened his arms up to her and looked down upon her, ?You are a lair?.Simple as that??

That smile that almost seemed true to his nature, turned into a frown, ?And lairs are fucking ugly as hell?? Kyo explained as he stared daggers into the girl?s eyes.  ?You are just a simple lair that pisses me the fuck off every time you open your mouth.?

Kyo let the words fall out, if there was going to be a fight then he would allow it. The only time the girl seemed to tell the truth was when they were trying to kill each other. That was the only time he felt like she was giving him her all. Her body it was telling the truth down to the very punches she threw in his direction, it was only when she fought he thought she was a truthfully beautiful girl, but looking at the woman who stood in front of him. He couldn?t help but feel as though she was a complete let down.

He ran his fingers through his hair before stopping midway and looking away from her, ?You are such an annoying girl, saying you hate me, screaming that you hate me, its annoying to hear it over and over again.? Kyo finished running his hand through his hair, ?How about you do something about it?_Princess_~?

Kyo ran up to her and placed her hands above her head, _*?IF YOU HATE ME SO MUCH FUCKING HIT ME ALREADY!?*_ Kyo yelled at her, ?Do what you want princess! Do it! Take what you want from me! Show me! Show me that person you were when we were fighting!?

?No one is here princess?There no reason to be afraid?.? He leaned down to her ear, ?If you that high and fucking mighty, do what you want, take what you want, because when you lie so god damn much?It makes me sick?.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

The journey back to the Hida complex, just as Taneda had said, was a long trek. It involved dark, tight little paths and one particularly long hill. Hardly optimal when they had to carry a very large, very heavy unconscious person in a makeshift cart. When it came to the decision as to who would be the unlucky person to carry the cart, the task naturally fell upon Makoto. Taneda had noodle arms, Ren wasn't much better and Yukino was more or less between the two of them in terms of physical strength. Thus, it was the stamina freak who it fell upon.

The walk back was also long in other respects; it was a journey strife with banter and bickering between Ren and Yukino, whilst Makoto occasionally turned his head back to slide in the odd comment. Somehow, despite carrying a 250 pound hulk, he was still striding in the front. As they approached the complex, Taneda began to speak, having been silently observing the group for much of the trip. "Makoto's ability to react to the opening Ren gave was exquisite! How did you come to possess such quick reaction time and ability to move in midair so fluidly? Not to mention the accuracy and power from that raiton technique Ren-san used, coupled with Yuki-san's skill in close quarters throwing. What style was that? Judo? Aikido?" He asked.

Makoto looked back at the scientist from the cart, grinning from the praise. "Having spatial awareness and being able to react to people in the air is pretty important for my taijutsu style, which has a lotta acrobatics involved," he explained, and then pointed at the unconscious Gajiru, "but this fella is the _real_ beast. Even after being thrown into the air, he seemed to know exactly what he was doing. Even I nearly got nailed by him, haha," he said, laughing sheepishly.

Yukino closed her eyes, as if the praise was natural for her, and it was. Over the years, she'd received so much that none of it really meant much anymore. Still, she thought it'd at least be common courtesy to answer the shinobi's question. "It's a unique martial art I learned from reading some of the books in my library," she answered, "it's centred around reversing the opponent's force against them, and using wind chakra to cause extra damage."

"Hey, hey, what was that new technique you used earlier, Ren?" Makoto asked, peering back at Ren excitedly. In the rush to get back, he'd almost forgotten to ask him about it, having only remembered after Taneda commented on it.

In response, the Houki only smirked. "If I told you that," he stated, "it'd ruin the surprise."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 23, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: All For This

*His  offer seemed strange for me to hear. Just a little while ago it was  hard for me to witness any of their deaths, but to hear this resolve  from Satoshi seemed, well, cleansing. From what I could tell, Satoshi  loved reveling in the torturous screams that his victims left behind.  But in this case, well, he was saying that he wouldn't. It was so  strange to see Satoshi appeal to my humanity, but sacrificing a major  aspect of his character. In all honesty, this was almost as scary as  Satoshi had normally been, but in a good way. He was willing to simply  kill everyone humane and peacefully, instead of putting them through  physical and psychological torture. Despite still being a maniac, he  seemed more stable than I initially expected.

This  entire time I had thought Satoshi to be a murder machine, murdering one  man while thinking of how to murder the next, but he did understand the  concept of compassion. Well not only that, during our earlier  conversation he constantly brought his hand up to his lips, as if he was  contemplating the kiss I gave him. Since I've kissed Edie twice, and a  kiss was forced onto me by Diego, I hadn't thought much of it anymore,  but Satoshi seemed to dwell on the fact. Was it his first, or was he  just dwelling on the compassion the original act had intended in normal  circumstances, something I can assume he doesn't feel often.

I  nodded at his declaration, that was quite a thing to say. When we were  charged with everyone's lives in this small town, one like Satoshi could  easily take advantage of the situation for his own bidding, but he  wouldn't for my sake. That made me feel, well, I don't know what the  word exactly would be, but I was glad. Satoshi wasn't one to lie, and  there was no way he would gain anything grander from this situation by  saying something like that. He already had my blood, so there's nothing  else that he could want.

Right?  I mean, the only thing I really knew about the masked boy was that he  murderer and loved the methods to kill. But I remembered the first brief  encounter I had with him, it was at the beginning of the forest, where  he gave Zell and I advice. Why would he do that? What had Zell and  Satoshi done to get into the battle? I can infer Zell came in to protect  that Kirigakure shinobi, but was that true? I might not ever know. But I  didn't want old wounds to erupt from my questioning, so I decided to  keep that thought to myself.

But  who knows, what if he was different from what I had thought. Well,  different than solely thinking about torture and murder. The fact that  he gave us advice, and his response to my compassion, seemed to indicate  that he had something else, a more human side to him than I initially  thought. But what did it mean? Then there was the fact that he  constantly touched his lips after the kiss. This had meant one thing,  but it couldn't be. I backed up slightly, raising my arm almost  defensively as I accused the green-haired boy.

"L-listen,  I don't get your ploy, but doing something like this won't make me like  you or do anything else with you, so don't get any indecent thoughts!"

My  breath was now raged as my left leg scrapped backwards in defense. This  now made sense to me. The reason he gave us advice back at the entrance  of the forest had been because he saw a 'cute' girl in a clueless  situation, he reacted to the kiss because he hadn't been expecting a  kiss from that same girl. Finally, the kiss coupled with my compassion,  ended up making him form a crush on me. That was the only answer! That  is why he would abandon his old ways of torturous murder for me!

Satoshi  swallowed, wait what did she say? Did she just insinuate that he had  something for her? Those yellow eyes narrow on her body. Now that she  mentioned it, she did look a lot more attractive than she did in the  Forest of Death. Those plain Jane cloths did nothing for her. Though he  did kind of miss that dipped dyed look her hair had. He twitched an eye.  What was he thinking? This was Yustesu's doing it had to be. Well not  the situation in which he now found himself. But his reaction to said  situation. The way he looked at Kirisaki now and how he pondered on what  her sound would be like.

No,  he couldn't. Could he? Chuckling to break himself free of the dangerous  thoughts that flushed his head he waved a hand then cleared his throat,  "You have nothing to fear from me Kirisaki, I have no  ill deeds in mind. As I said, I believe in fair trades. Your blood was  more than I was offering. So I added to balance the scales. 

Besides, even quick demise can be a learned experience."

I  was still on edge, but I managed to relax my body. Maybe I over  reacted, he could very well just have a human side to him that I didn't  know about, there was no indication that he had a crush on me and there  was no reason for me to jump to that conclusion. With a breath of relief  I decided to turn around and head towards the door, as it seemed we  were about done here. With the accepted conditions between the two of us  there was really not all that much that needed to be said. But before  leaving I admitted:

"This may sound twisted for a human to say, but thank you. I never would have expected you to say something like that, to  murder these people humanely. I know a lot of sick and twisted shinobi  will be taking advantage of this night, so to hear those words coming  from you means a lot."

What  I said was the truth. Satoshi's words did comfort me. My mind has long  abandoned the idea of avoiding death, at this point I expected the  village to be coaxed in blood from all of their civilians. That was  something that couldn't be avoided, because if Satoshi and I didn't do  it then another shinobi would. This was seriously something that could  not be avoided, and I think that's the reason why I have accepted it.  With my final words to the masked man, I pushed off the ground looking  for my next target.​


----------



## Chronos (Jun 23, 2014)

*??? l S-Rank Mission*










​
After extracting all he could muster from the he had placed in temporary paralysis with the usage of his technique, a sigh escaped his lips as he began to ponder his next move, placing his left arm above the right, he began to twist it as if like a doll, the sound of metal sliding upon surface of cables, scrap of iron and neatly placed steel began to arise with each individual stroke and twist he gave. A sigh escaped his lips at the climax of his movements before he swung his arms towards the side and began to stare at the distance of the darkened stress of dead. Those whom had not a chance to escape their homes now surged through a shroud of quietly placed strike, a precision so abrupt that even he should be wary. Now what dealt true fear onto his soul was the manner of how many lives would he truly be able to save? What could he do? What could he accomplish? The thought weighed heavy, but as someone who has thrown aside everything, given up on life entirely... what could he truly do? There was no explanations for his action, but there was certainly a manner to end all of this. 

"A greater evil..."

All who hated a single man would unify against him... did he had the strength? He doubted... Did he has the brain power? He doubted as well. But normally this wasn't something he'd place much though into. It was simple... he would have to replicate his past actions. He would have to become the person he once was... however, he had denounced his past, and accepted to forge forward... There are no true enemies. So right now... The best way to announce his arrival, and hand these people a chance for escape, was to make it clear that he was greater than everyone else.

"Look after me okay... where ever you are." 

He lowered himself, his feet began to gather strength, his core lowering to it's apex, his hands, flew behind his back before, his feet kicked the earth, rushing through the street with illusion of a blurred shadow, lifting himself to the apex of a building as the slices and gleams of blades heralding among windows, splatter of blood, vile's of innocents blood dressing the canvas of a village whom name's known to few, wherein the children would never experience the wonderful tragedies, the laughter, the marvelous countless upon countless of existential pleasures that all gathered in this lifetime, children no older than five where met to the blade, without the remorse of a second thought. Children murdering children like a bad dream, the moon gleamed with an incandescent flame of his agony... 

There was a time where the very moon was a weapon... How far would humanity take it's effort to kill a man? He could question. The very thought of it would be hypocritical, but why this!? Why simply kill without any explanation! Why allow so many kids and parents die! The fury had gathered beneath that veil of madness he so proudly wore. Was his sanity truly justified? There was only a single merit... To kill everyone who started this ordeal... but his moral wouldn't allow it, a battle that would consume him. He wasn't innocent, he has spilled blood in the name of mere progress... but this was... inhumane. 

He swallowed a breath of air, as he rose his voice...

"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by inequities of the selfish and the tyranny... of evil men."

He lowered his gaze to the world, the moon standing behind of with glorious radiance as if granting him the blessing of the murdered. While his voice resounded with the will and resolution of a man who tired himself of the hypocrisy of blinded followers, he held no ill will for those who search purpose and followed a guideline that allowed them a pathway towards their happiness. Towards a road where they would swallow a fiendish responsibility, and where lives would forever be dealt in it's midst. But weather or not if lives were at stake... Who are we to take the lives of those who wouldn't in the first place. There was a difference between killing and killing the weak. Is that we paid the price... We chose this path out of our own accord. We took a deal with a devil and decided that it's a dog eat dog world.

"Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and goodwill, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children." 

Reciting these words from a book he once read long ago... He felt the fury and the passion held beneath them... He sought vengeance through many means, to specifically a single man... but weather or nor he accepted this blatant chaotic mess wherein men followed blindly... He couldn't held his content after imagining he stopping this mess... he saving the remainder of lives. He rose his hand holding it with his other as he began to produce a power withing him.

"And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and FURIOUS anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers."

He glare becoming dark...

"And you will know I am the Lord...when I lay my vengence upon you!"


----------



## Laix (Jun 23, 2014)

_Freyja_
LIQUID TIME
*DECEPTION*
*PART 2*
The massacre had begun.

Scores of shinobi descended upon the town and disturbed the innocent slumber of hundreds. Blood was splattered and guts spilled by the blade of konoha. While some opted for poison and others opted for old-fashioned throat slitting, the mysterious mistress Freyja - currently disguised as Edie Nakano - was walking through the screams and cries of terror with a small smirk on her face. 

From a third person view, it appeared as if she was silent and perhaps thinking to herself. However, just a fraction of her power involved the telepathic communication with others completely sustained by her own ability. This time, it was being used to speak with Natsu Nakano while she walked along.

_(Don't worry sugar. I didn't need to do much. The problems seem to be taking care of themselves.) _

A dying woman appeared beneath her, reaching out for mercy only to have her face trodden on by the heel of the ice cold bitch. Flicking the blood off her shoe, she continued her conversation. 

_(Pathetic. Mercy is such an unattractive thing...)_

_(Just get it down with Freyja. I've had enough of your games, you understand me?)_

_(Please Natsu, don't try to assert authority over me. You know what happened the last time you tried to get political with me~)_

There was a momentary pause where Natsu scowled with frustration at the truth in her statement while Freyja smirked confidently.

_(Did you find the leader? Or any official ANBU?)_

_(No, not yet. There's one child who appears to be the commander as well as a member of ANBU. He looks like a hot bet to speak to but I haven't made much of an effort to find him.)_

_(Well can't you listen in on his thoughts!?)_

_(I could... Indeed I could, but that would require cutting you off. Are we done here?)_

_(Tch.) _Freyja got a certain enjoyment from making a powerful economic kingpin her personal bitch. _(Contact me when you've gotten some intel. Use force if you have to.)_

(You know belligerent force is something I consider unattractive Natsu. I'll be in touch shortly~)

With a tap of her temple, 'Edie Nakano' broke the telepathic link in an instant. She did just as the man suggested, focusing her mind on the surrounding thoughts in the area. Looking through her diamond third eye, she could almost feel the minds of those around her. The contrast was striking but not surprising. Between the 'I'm going to die here!'s and the 'Focus on the mission!'s, she could just about make out the voice that gave out commands earlier on. It was the youthful yet assertive voice of the child ANBU member who appeared to already be working through the ranks. Freyja was honestly excited to meet this boy who showed such leadership at this age. 

The vision led her down a few streets where she laid her crystal blue eyes upon the boy in question. He was walking alone down a street, having just finished a discussion with others behind him. However, instead of immediately ambushing him, Freyja chose to discern her presence in the shadows of an alleyway. With two fingers to her right temple, she was ready to use her abilities to erase any memories of sighting Freyja should he see her. 

For now, she was just going to observe.​


----------



## Laix (Jun 23, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
    THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
    *PART 59*

   

Hit him. Smack him. Punch him, kick him, make him plead for mercy. Have him on his knees worshiping the ground you walk, asking the goddess herself for a pardon for all previous sins committed. 

Make him _sorry._

"_*IF YOU HATE ME SO MUCH, FUCKING HIT ME ALREADY!!!*_"

The lion's roar of built up frustration and suppressed anger left Edie shaken. Nakano always convinced others and more importantly herself that she was fearless, but this was proving otherwise. Now not only were her fists shaking but her lips were trembling and her eyes watering with emotion. Every time she moved her best hand an inch, something stopped it going any further like some sort of puppet string pulling her back. Something was holding her back but she had no idea why. Right now there was nothing she would love more than to take him up on his offer. 

"Do what you want princess! Do it! Take what you want from me! Show me! Show me that person you were when we were fighting!"

Their fight... Short bursts of vision presented itself to her mind, reminding her of how that went. She impressed him; he displayed some sort of sick sexual gratification from it. It seemed like comedy but then a sudden turn of events changed the mood dramatically. 

A moment that remains freshly vivid in her mind - the moment when she realised she relied on the curse too much in her life. It was something she most certainly hated, there was no doubt about that. Yet it wasn't until it wasn't there that she saw just how much it supported her, whether she liked it or not.

And now she thought about it, this situation was similar. Yes, thinking of that made her realise. Everything seems perfectly clear now! The reason why she can't hit Kyo Minami in the face is because she relies on him. Edie doesn't even want to admit it to herself in her head, but Kyo is her only true friend. Yes, there was Suzume and there was Alisa but they were like family. It was different, it just felt different.

Edie needed to stop relying on Kyo for this twisted friendship. She needed to just break him off, remove any trace of sympathy or empathy for him from her mind. She didn't need friends, especially not disgusting sexually perverted male friends with dreamy crimson eyes and that teasing, cocky attitude she just finds herself addicted to. Fuck! It was there again. These horrid thoughts of positivity when trying to speak the truth on Kyo. It was even worse than her cursed regeneration. This was truly something only a witch could plant on her.

He leaned down to her ear, letting his warm breath brush against her ear. Chills shot down her spine and her hair felt like it was being attracted with static electricity. 

"No one is here princess... There is no reason to be afraid... If you're that high and fucking mighty, do what you want, take what you want, because when you lie so god damn much..."

Kyo's lips grazed her ear, letting out a short grunt.

"It makes me sick."

_That was the last straw._

With no prior warning, she broke the puppet strings and punched Kyo clean in the face. It was a chakra-less blow, powered by raw emotion - stronger than any amount of chakra poured into a fist.

Kyo stumbled back slightly, clasping his cheek. There was blood and quite a bit of it trickling from his mouth thanks to the freshly cut lip courtesy of Edie. Somehow her strength still managed to surprise him despite witnessing much more destructive versions of it.

Her breath bated and heavy, she shook the blood off her fist as she approached him.

"I finally realised what's wrong. Did you?"​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 23, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
It?s not a matter of morals, it?s not a matter of mere greed for material benefits, its not a matter of honor, pride or justice. That is what I said back there and at the same time I tried to convince myself of such words, that speech was one I prepared before all of them would arrive to our meeting point because, well isn?t it obvious? No one would agree with this sort of mission and I am no exception. I knew that if I simply took off my mask and told them "hey! Guess what? we gotta kill them all, I don?t know shit about why I was made captain but you gotta obey so any questions?" shit would come to worse, after all out of the fifty three seems like only around thirty came with us and that in my eyes are a lot more than what I thought.

The first thing I did when entering the first home was play around, give that woman a sense of danger, a minimal sense of relief and then would bash in her face the fact that she didn?t have shit for hopes of getting out alive. I simply killed her and a baby that probably wasn?t even six months old, I know perfectly that there were many other more atrocious ways but I ain?t that much of a bastard, still this one was the worst I performed so I wouldn?t feel bad for the rest of my kills. 

Then I hear the screams of someone, a boy? a girl? a woman? I don?t know but I have heard similar screams before during my first mission as an ANBU. That mission had very different reasons, very different enemies and even I didn?t have to do more than hold onto the information we obtained as if my life depended on it, but the base of it was the same, massacre. However we all are humans, when we get a hold of the power we posses while facing those we deem weak, there are times where our lower selves, those negative, crazy and sick thoughts, arise giving us a god complex, because after all, we have the right to play with the lives of the weak since we are powerful. Psychological abuse and sexual abuse is something common during war with prisoners, in this situation these people are no different from those prisoners and as such, my men have all the right to do as they pleased with them... and I hate it!! I am just allowing the same thing I despised so much to happen again... what was the point of taking all of these gusy here?! I myself can?t understand. Takao-san says that I must understand the value of life, death and that of the necessary sacrifices but it?s simply too much to understand it with mere words while looking at everything we are doing.  

"Goodbye"I say  trespassing the heart of a man with my ANBU sword, how many people is it now since I came from the meeting with Takao-san and Kaito-senpai? twenty? thirty? I have lost the count by now. There are many things on my mind right now too, the possible spies, the people from the chunin exams...Would Shinko-san hate me if she found out that the one making them do this is me? Will the princess ever forgive me if she knew the one behind the cat mask is me? Those sort of useless questions wader in my mind. Once again I ain?t being a professional, and I am surprised taht both my teachers didn?t scold me for the outburst of feelings I had back at the cliff, as I said those words were not the ones I believed for real, but there was also a big part of truth in them...we are no more than scum. 

Jumping to get a rooftop as I try to analyze the scenery before me, a strange smell caughts my attention and my ears catch the voice of a certain someone, the person is peaking to himself, obviously I assume it?s a man but I ain?t sure. The remainings of one of my subordinates are near the stranger. I can say that this person is not in in his right mind, but what makes me move is the fact that he has killed one of my people and that is not allowed. Is he a civillian? no, no matter how naive these guys may be, they wouldn?t lose before a civillian. "Takao-san, I?ll leave you in charge of the mission."I said and immediately turned off our communication system. Without losing time I use my version of the shunshin and grab the person by the neck, I won?t allow anyone interrupt this, anyone who trie sto stop this mission is an enemy!! The first thing I do is take the, just now appointed by me, enemy out of the town. I don?t know how far from it we are but it?s better than starting a fight in the middle; the danger is pouring from within this person?s every pore.

"Profound words were those you spoke back there. But can I ask, who are you to kill my men?" I asked without knowing that contrary to whatever may happen in the mission, I probably would have to make more excuses than those believable.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 23, 2014)

*??? l S-Rank Mission*

Soon the clinging of a man's hand met his neck, suffocating him, impeding his breath to flow properly. This was the man he searched for, his voice imposing. His strength admirable. He witnessed him, the eyes of a man who knows what he's up against. But was it really worth it? And he questioned for a moment, would flesh be stronger than steel? And his arm, jamming his finger into the wrist, located in the segment that united the arm and hand, he push with quick reflex, loosening the grip, using the same arm that once held him, he pulled placed his arm on the mien of his target and threw him towards the earth, plummeted his head towards the ground with a loud thud, he was alright. It was evident that this shinobi wasn't a push over. His eyes trained on him, as he knelled next to him, hand still gripping his face. A second or two it took, as he scanned this man's mien. The question once again came to mind, who was he now? He held no name, but right now it was evident that this man, this boy... He was simply acting to the lucidity of his wills. Who was he to this people? He had taken the role of beast and accepted to it's fullest. His mask like those others. 

"I am the harbinger of your end. I'm here to kill you... Commander." 

He lifted himself of the ground, releasing any grip from the boy while pacing several steps behind him. He didn't expect him to appear alone, which spoke even higher volume of his abilities. Of course, he was an ANBU, there mere fact that he was spotted with such each remarked him, nevertheless, this boy was powerful. And it didn't take his perceptive skills to allow him this information. As he saw the boy lift himself of the ground he spoke once more.

"I have no purpose here. Much like you shouldn't have either. But weather or not you believe so, I know for a fact that you are not one I can persuade."

The words radiated a maddening anger from them, through the smoothness of the tone it truly veiled a vixen emotion. Something perplexing, almost foreign to him. There were no words at this point. Through those lid that peered through his mask, the eyes of a an enigma who truly detested this sort of commotion... Death suited them both better. However, one this was certain. Noise, this is what they needed, lots and lots of them. As he prepared within a stance, the eyes of a boy whom's desire truly were evident in this manner.

"I am the one, that if you don't kill, will end the lives of your men."


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2014)

​
_[Zyana Liquid Time Event]
[Adult Arc]​_
It was always one of those slow days when she felt as if she thought about useless things. However, with nothing to do, she felt as though that was the only thing that plagued her mind of late. She leaned back in the chair as she laid her head down on the counter. Zyana thought that she would fill up her day by doing handy work, but even those were coming in slow and most of them were high rank in which she couldn?t travel alongside Emiya. 

Zyana laid her head up against her arm as she thought about the man that took her in. The man that showed her how to use her weapons taught her how to fight, and most importantly taught her how to live again. Thoughts of him filled her head of late, when she touched him that one night she felt as if she found her place right beside him. There was no other place that she could go, but Emiya had slowly become home to her.  

?What it means to be an adult?? Katy poked her head from the door, she was covered from head to toe with ash, but it seemed only to add to her charm. ?Why do you want to know??

?Emiya said that killing doesn?t make you an adult, so I was wondering what did??

Katy rubbed the ash off her face before smiling, ?Of course killing doesn?t make you more of an adult, I mean?I guess what make you adult is?Taxes, responsibilities, having to pay for your own meals, and the crippling pain of realization that you would never make your parents proud.?

Zyana turned away from Katy, ?I?ve shouldn?t have asked you?? She said standing up from the chair, ?I?m leaving.?

Katy sat where Zyana was sitting before taking off her hair from her long pony tail, ?You know?.I think he wants to protect you?? Katy leaned up against the counter as Zyana turned back around, ?He cares for you, so he doesn?t want you to become an adult too fast?Although I think he understands that you see the world he is in, but he doesn?t want you to lose yourself and end up like him.?

Zyana thought about it for a moment, she couldn?t argue that Emiya was a bit gentle with her at this time. The training wasn?t as rough or as gruesome, but she still had to push herself to be just as good as him. She didn?t want to be protected she wanted to be able to stand at the same footing as him, and she wanted to have the strength to protect the person that was the closest thing to her.

??.? Zyana looked at the door before heading out, but as she opened the door she looked back, ??Thank you, I?ll carry those words close.?

Katy smiled ear to ear, because she knew despite Zyana harsh delivery of words what she said was true and held more meaning then the older woman knew Zyana was scared to say. Leaving the shop Zyana stretched her body before going down the street. Fuzenkagure was slowly becoming a place she could call home, but still there was still a slight fear of doing that. Home was where someone could relax, and relaxation could get someone killed.

However, even Zyana couldn?t be on edge 24/7, and Fuzenkagure became the place she could slowly unwind, especially when Emiya wasn?t around.  So as the summer sun beamed down against her skin, she debated whether to get something sweet, or if she should just do some training?.Maybe head out to the library and study up.

?Can you believe the new issue of Cream Puff?? There was something that proved the same for the places she went, there were at least a couple of loud people, ?I?m going to use this too hook up with my professor, maybe he?ll give me on my next exam.?

?I doubt that will work?I mean picking up an older guy is like picking up a guy period right?? Zyana stopped in her tracks, ?Age shouldn?t matter, and plus that?s nasty Christy, how about you just get a guy around your age??

?Give me financial stable man or give me death! Cream Puff, will surely guide me! Lead the way!?

Zyana finally turned around to see the group of three laugh and walk away?.

A sure guide?to get an older guy?.​
Zyana sighed, ?The things people buy into these days is said?? She said as she walked across the street?

?There is no guide that will surely guide you??


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 23, 2014)

*Taneda*
Outskirts of Eien Machi

Mission #2: The Time We Forgot Ourselves, Part IV​
Taneda looked over the carnage as the cries from below continued to rise up into the night air, smiling faintly. "ANBU-kun, our sensei's first lesson to us was that a leader needs to understand those he leads in order for a mission to go correctly.  We are not sure if your statement is a joke, or irony. You expect us to base our predictions on the abilities of _ANBU?_ Their very nature precludes subterfuge, and not all are of similar skill. To say 'those two' gives me no concept of their skills or part."

Though, every so often, from the tool pouch on Taneda's hip, there slipped a scrap of paper, which would flit off down towards the chaos, given life from the boy's chakra. Exploding notes.  "There was no strategy set in place...so we'll simply watch the perimeter until given reason not to. If there was one set up...it'd have been wise to discuss the fact." Taneda shrugs. "We believe the town is infected with something that cannot be easily reversed; a disease Yoshitsune-sensei once told us about. As such they have to be eradicated tonight before it can fully spread outside the town.  It also explains why they're using genin; the cheapest possible ninja for slaughtering civilians, which they can allow to fall, easier than jounin, at least. That is our assessment."

The imbued notes continued to flit down there, headed for targets among the chaos who were screaming...

"So if you are done, we would suggest you help as best you can. We will keep our distance as we contribute to this mission, ANBU-kun. No need to worry about us, for now." The genin smiled broadly behind his mask in the darkness at the ANBU.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 23, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
It took an instant for him to reach the ground, he barely had the enough time to react and don?t let the small and apparently meaningless exchange go futher from that. As he stood up he looked intently at the person before him, an existence who just now openly declared himself as what would be the doom of the people he  was meant to lead and in away protect from any sort of unexpected danger, because this was unexpected, someone capable of flooring him with such ease was not a thing you see every day and as such, Akaya decided to believe what his scent of smell and his instinct told him: the being before him was a big danger that could not be left alone. 

However some of his words made the boy let out a quick giggle. _Commander_ is what he was called and certainly it fit he situation yet the Uchiha knew that he was nothing but another pawn in the middle of a bigger problem, someone even bigger than the sinful act being commited due to his orders."That is something to keep in mind if you are so sure of yourself, however _commander_ or not, i shall warn you that behind this hidden face you see, the shadows of two monsters you wouldn?t even believe exist are roaming."the boy said referring to Takao and Kaito, the two people accompanying him were just as he described, monsters. There was no way that someone who was taken by surprise by the likes of Akaya would be able to handle someone like Uchiha Takao and Inuzuka Kaito, not the powerful taijutsu of the latter nor that abomination the former called "Susano'o". Still the words spoken by this man, by this enemy, gave him chills for a moment, he had to act quickly and concentrate other wise he clearly would only find his own death. 

"But as you can see I have decided not to rely on those this time. Why I didn?t kill you a moment ago having the chance, is something I myself don?t get. But if you?re threatening to hurt my people..."he said adopting a relaxed position, slightly flexing his legs as his arms lied to his sides. Behind the mask, the dark slate gray orbs were becoming darker and darker as if a certain something in his insides has started to take over him, but this sensation should not be mistaken with the being residing in his body, the biju. What was happening was the liberation of something that had always been there lying in the deeper corner of Uchiha Akaya?s very being...the black hound created and raised by the Uchiha clan, by Konoha, was coming to the surface ready to accomplish what it was created for...Protect.

The wind blowing strongly as not a single one of them would move, if it wasn?t enough, the leaves of the trees surrounding the are began to fall due to the powerfull currents. The wind stopped and one of those tiny leaves found itself slowly falling between the two blood thirsty adversaries that until this moment hadn?t done more than talking. The leaf touched the ground and it marked the beginning of the nocturnal clash. Three kunai coming from the pouch of the ANBU were expelled at ominous speed towards the offender, a few handseals are rapidly performed by the masked shinobi as in an instant he disappeared leaving a harmless trail of flames behind it took less than a second after his weapons had reached teh position of his opponent that he appeared in front of him unleashing a barrage of fists and kicks.


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2014)

_
[Zyana Liquid Time Event]
[Adult Arc]_​
This will surely guide her! It had too, it was written that it would work, and Zyana had nothing to lose, but the childish painting that Emiya had placed upon her. That was worth it in her eyes, if Emiya could see her as an adult, then it would all be a matter of time until he see her as a prospective partner. Not just for the sake of a mission, but as a life partner, someone he could lean to and relax with. Zyana dug her nose into the pastel pink magazine.

And this guide was going to help her with just that?.

Cream Puff was the few magazines that were catered to younger female ninjas, that had wanted to go a different route then outright sexiness that was offered in the Martini magazine. However as she read over the words, she realized that maybe she was wrong about the magazine because it seemed to be going the flamboyant route. Big letters were plastered in an eye catching font with an eye catching orange color.
_
?Pick up an older guy with just these few steps!?​_
Zyana felt as though she was reading some ancient text written by those clearly in a different world, however, if they knew the way she was going to follow them blindly. Idiots learned from experience, but smarter people learned from history.  Zyana leaned her back up against the magazine rack adjacent from her as the magazine article went on.
_
?Let?s face it ladies, you are tired of dating around your age, yeah it was fun dating a guy a year or three older than you, but let?s go further, how about five years, or seven, no, how about ten???​_
Zyana counted on her fingers, but Emiya was at least over 15 years her senior, that didn?t matter.  Being someone?s partner didn?t have to deal with age, but a matter of respect and chemistry. She would earn both right after this. She was going to become a prime adult after this, and shed off this childish exterior and show him the adult she could be.

_?Are you done being seen as the child??​_
Yes?
_
?Want to be seen as a mature adult, ready to take that plunge??_​
Zyana nodded her head?

?Well this is a sure for all, but this article will guide you the right way, be mindful that not all guys are the same, and your target might not  like what is listed. So improvise and be ready to hit your target better than any kunai.?

She felt herself clutch on to the magazine for dear life,  she was going to try her best, and she was going to make Emiya see her in a different light. 

?No loitering around, you are going to buy the magazine or not?? the woman at the cash registered yelled at her, Zyana turned around and nodded.

?Yes?Yes I will??


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 23, 2014)

*Taneda*
Hida Clan Complex

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part X

----------​
Taneda nods as they pass the site of the beginning of his little game of cat and mouse with Gajiru, quickly taking a moment to use imbuing and _Seppa _to repair the wholes back to the way they'd been. Gajiru was just beginning to come to, bringing a hand to his head as he leaned up on the cart. Makoto stopped pushing and they all stopped, Taneda rounding the cart to stand in front of the massive chuunin in anticipation for what he might or might not say. 

"Taneda-kun...what happened? Why am I so sore all over...?" Taneda looked the Hida over once or twice, as if to feign surprise for the injuries as well, before nodding. "Yoshitsune-sensei taught us how to analyze wounds of this level. Looks like a training accident...you should go get something to eat. We think we saw your grandmother preparing fried squid.."

Gajiru leapt up and off the cart as it fell back to its component parts, jogging off towards the kitchen. He heaved tiredly as he got the twin iron gates that formed the Eastern Gate to the Hida Clan complex open, and then continued on through. "Ah, amazing! Fumiko baa-sama is the best, so hungry...but why am I so light on my feet..."

Taneda grinned from ear to ear as he turned back to Yukino, pleased with himself that his little diversion had worked. "We don't think a style you made yourself that is supplemented is _that _impressive, then. Especially when supplemented with ninjutsu; that would explain the breeze we'd felt. But honestly, one plays to their strengths, yes?" He motioned towards Ren. "Houki techniques are something Ren-san would have learned regardless of his ability towards them, and Makoto-san probably worked hard to research a style that complimented his physical abilities, displaying both physical prowess and good instincts. _My _techniques are what make me...me. I find it much harder to adhere to other rules or learn techniques outside my area of expertise. But we don't doubt you'd be familiar with that concept, judging by your age and comfort level with your personal style! We are similar, Yukino-san. Taking the easy way out, in a way."

Taneda sighed, moving through the twin iron gates now. "But we still invite you to spend time here, at least in thanks for your help with-" The oddity of a genin stopped completely as he looked across the courtyard at a figure moving towards the gates. He was tall, wearing a pair of pajamas and carrying a plate of food, some fried squid topping the plate. The ivory haired boy simply stared from behind his glasses at the figure as he approached, silent.

The tall figure moving towards them had a rolling gait, like someone used to time on a boats. As he strode forward, he had some sort of swagger to him, even in pjs. His hair was combed back and deep, dark brown, and his lazy, carefree smile was evident as he closed the distance.

​
"Ooosh, Tameda-kuuuuuuuuuuuun," he mumbled through a mouth of food, using chopsticks to shovel even more food in his mouth. "Ma-sure shaid you wer-" He gulped, swallowing his mouthful of squid. "Mother _said _you were back. I've been looking all over for you." His eyes peered over the trio with him. "And I see you brought friends." Nothing about the man seemed indicative of the Hida Clan; he was tall like many of their ilk, but the similarities ended there. Most Hidas had bald heads, where as this man's hair was a deeper black; and the way a Hida walked, was like a mountain gravitating towards you. Even the quietest of the Clan had a silently bruising presence while in a room.

Yet this man, he was carefree, simple, flowing in how he walked, fluid, like a stream ambling towards you.  He wasn't heavily muscled like the average Hida, nor did he habitually wear armor and keep a weapon with him. In fact, his eyes had a vibrant energy behind them as he gazed at the four, a fierce countertpoint to the harsh glares Hidas gave on principle to most.

"Well you caught me at a good time, you three. Taneda and I were just about to begin training. I'm his sensei...Hida Yoshitsune."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 23, 2014)

*??? l S-Rank Mission*

Soon the nightly encounter had commenced, the two stood withing a veil of a blanked night, not a single star spectating their endeavors. He spoke of monsters turning up, but whatever the monster of these he mention where brought not fear to his system. He had denounced fear long ago, as flashed from a not so distant past began to replay through his mind, which caused the resolution he held dear to become much more apparent to his aura, it wasn't simple means of fighting those who he can't fight, but allowing those who can't to escape. This boy held power so bright that it caused him to wary, he feared the outcome, but there were no Lords who could stop him now. The boy had commenced at the fall of a single leaf, as if the very Gods spectated this fight, the moment it placed itself upon the earth, he witnessed blades rushing towards his position. Soon upon a veil of quick hand movements had this boy began to execute a flurry of seals, eyes trained at him, before he dispersed with a veil of fire. His eyes winced, before he pulled a metallic wire that was held to his belt, turning with the force placed on the step he, ushered with great movement of the hand the swipe of the metallic wire, halting the movement of the Kunai that arrived at dire speed, but at even greater velocity had the boy made his image. 

Flame release was his specialty it seemed, as soon as he came to, he began to swarm him in a escapade of endless swings and kick. The few were evaded, but soon the pressure became overwhelming, he lifted his arms, bringing his lift upwards as soon as a strike made his way, he intercepted with a strike of equal magnitude, a knee was thrown which was block with a rise of his own knee, a strike for the solar plexus which was brought to a halt with a downwards swipe of his arm, a perfect parry, however, there was one, where he retaliated and witnessed an opening, a fist made his way, a strike managed to connect to the stomach, causing him to lose breath for a second, but a kick followed, smashing dead on to the mark. What was this power? He spoke of a radiance within him, another power, this was now becoming evident, he seemed much more powerful than what he expected, and so he concluded that this had to become something that he'd needed to expose. As the third strike came about, he pulled, retaliating, and pulling back from his location.

The strength began to gather within his feet, his arm, made out pure steal had clenched in the power of his own, the gears that allowed it to function began to turn at rapid velocity as his chakra began to stir a maelstrom withing him, his eyes, the right of sapphire blue, the right... Uchiha red, had become apparent to the movement, and he power stomped the earth beneath his heel, rushing at the pinnacle of his speed, reading a strike that would be thrown towards the diaphragm, withing him he sensed a creature, one of amazing strength, one that would match that of that a man who once 'killed him', what he...? He couldn't tell, this might have been an even far greater challenge that he could've faced. But right now, his will... his truth... Lives where at stake!

Soon withing range, while his eyes met his, the trace of the crimson glint of red eyes, which swirled under the trained emotions of a boy whom seemed resolute, had a punch of immense strength been thrown. The Falcon Combo had begun it's first phase. A strike that would meet and soon follow with a myriad of strike that would course up from the initial strike. This would cause, with the force brought by the user, to make the target hover with the will of each strike, finally it would conclude with an upper-cut that would place him for the final hit, which is a powered kick that will propel him towards the distance.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 23, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams 51, Meet the Father III]​
> 
> 
> ...



Hatori paused seeing the woman pull free two pieces of gold, his eyes glinted for a moment as she placed them in the hands of the nurse. Whose wouldn't, it wasn't every day someone carried gold in their purse in this fashion was a fairly good statement of wealth.

"Come on you two, I don't think they eat that much... I do not think any human could eat out an entire stockroom of food supplies."He says in a snigger. April watched as the woman pushed his hand down through her plumage, causing her to churr a expression shared by Hatori as he comments, "That feels nice..."

~Arrival~

Hatori sits down after they had all taken their seats, April sitting upon a perch high above and positioning herself in a vantage point she found comfortable upon a mounted the antler of a deer. She watched from a distance intently maybe he would finally develop a relationship with his own kind for a change, beyond merely business.

Listening to the stories Ryota had to tell he smirks but nothing more and maintained the silence from his end while he took small portions of food every once in awhile to keep up his energy enough to make it through the day and night with a little luck on his side the owl in him would help in that regard.

Soon came to the topic of his silence, he looks around the table uncomfortably all eyes on him he takes a cautious sigh. "Sir Ryota and  Lady Emiko first of all thanks for your hospitality but I need to ask one question Ryota. You mentioned the fact you knew of my clan and it's primarily black smith origin, I was merely curious before I left to know how you came to such knowledge. I was led to believe my families name wasn't particularly well heard of outside of my home village of Kumo."


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2014)

_
[Chunin Exams]_​

"I finally realized what's wrong. Did you?"

He looked at her as she stared at him with a sight he never seen before. When he stood straight up, he wiped the small amount of blood that ran from his mouth. This was it, this was there twisted relationship and somewhere in his heart he had accepted it. There was nothing more they needed to see in each other except the things they show behind closed doors.  It was annoying repetitive, but it was them in a way, and there was no reason to try to change that.

?No please tell me what?s wrong?? Kyo couldn?t help but snip a bit, ?Everything wrong to you isn?t it? The world, the people around you, me, and even you?everything is such a fuckin fuck up, that I just can?t help but say what?s wrong??

?So please forgive me because I don?t really know??

He didn?t know, there was nothing to hint at why, was it because he got close to her? They practically hugged in the forest and then some. Although Kyo knew, she didn?t like being around him when the cameras were around. Maybe in a way he didn?t like it either, he had a clan that would jump down his throat at the prospect of a girl that they didn?t approve of. He sighed as he calmed down a bit, a part of him was disappointed, though another was happy.

He sat down on the bench behind him before opening his arms up, ?So what?s wrong, and how may I help you with these problems?? He asked before looking away, it was always problems, but that was what they were just a bunch of problem children to begin with. That was why they were here, and that was why the chunin exams existed, to weed out the children that could possibly do damage.

Kyo looked at the ceiling, Konaha wasn?t for him?.He really wanted to go home?


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2014)

_Freyja_
LIQUID TIME
*DECEPTION*
*PART 3*​ 
​Through the diamond eye, she had clear vision. The  young ANBU commander who she understood may have been a participant in  the Chūnin Exams alongside Edie Nakano and potentially recognise her  disguise took to the rooftops and scouted the town. Strangely, even  Freyja had to admit that the glowing lights of Eien Machi were stunning.  They were like giant fireflies glowing between the now burning and  battered buildings; contrasting its beauty with the horror-filled  screams of its slaughtered residents. Now the town was stained with  blood, some of that on her own hands. 

Then again, you can wash blood away, can't you?

She let out a short gasp when she realised her small moment of thought  meant the target had escaped. Thinking about the scenery meant the ANBU  commander had disappeared. It had Freyja wondering if she had been  ratted out, meaning he was perhaps run off like a startled little bunny.  How _adorable_. Unfortunately for him, her telepathic range  stretches to about five kilometers, although it severely weakens the  further away she goes. That is why she can only communicate with Natsu  Nakano rather than read his mind.

_(Okay sugar, where have you gotten off too?)_  She asked rhetorically with a sly little smirk, pressing her index and  middle finger against her right temple. The third unseen eye of diamond  opened and a swarm of thoughts overwhelmed her. It was the usual that  she turned her nose up against, with only the mention of 'Commander'  relevant to her. As she walked along, she also used her eyes to try and  get a visual on the target but it appeared he had really dashed off  somewhere quite far. Perhaps he was out of range?

Yet when all hope seemed lost, she found a voice that was especially attractive.

_(But as you can see, I have decided not to rely on  those this time. Why I didn't kill you a moment ago having the chance is  something I myself don't get. But if you're threatening to hurt my  people...)_

Thankfully for Freyja, people often have what they are speaking play  through their mind either before in preparation for their speech or  simultaneously for whatever reason. The voice seemed rather faint, with  no detail of his location other than it may be close to the outskirts of  town. Disconnecting the link with the removal of her fingers, Freyja  continued along the blood-stained street in the general direction of  where they came. She honestly wanted to get this over and done with as  quickly as possible - doing what Natsu Nakano asks was troublesome,  especially seeing as her manipulative abilities have no effect on him.  It was really going to be the different kind of mind games that normal  humans play on each other to win him over~

"Stop right there!"

Disguised as Edie, she gave a sharp roll of her eyes at the sudden  interruption stopping her from getting to her destination. Freyja turned  around to see who dared to interrupt. 

"And what do_ you _want?" 

There was a slight pause as the two stared each other down. 'Edie' was  resting on her hip with her arms crossed, inspired by the sass that  Freyja had observed while the stranger was a slightly taller woman  dressed in the traditional ANBU clothing with an official mask depicting  what appeared to be a rabbit. She also had long, slightly peach blonde  hair tied into a ponytail that easily stretched down to her waist.  Freyja couldn't help but find that ironic given her own situation.

"I just came to check that everything's going okay..."  The ANBU female revealed, approaching 'Edie' with her arms by her side.  She seemed apprehensive at first but lowered her defense - only  slightly though.​


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2014)

_Freyja_
LIQUID TIME
*DECEPTION*
*PART 4*

"Why wouldn't it be okay? We're only slaughtering unarmed people. It can only go one way!"
 
"Yes well... Being Edie Nakano, the daughter of  respected businessman Natsu Nakano I was surprised you came on this  mission... I always knew you were a kunoichi but I had no idea you was  of this... nature, heh."
 
Freyja tilted her head to the side. "Excuse me  but I don't think anyone knows me better than me, okay? I came on this  mission because I came on it. It's nothing of concern to you."
 
"I apologise." The ANBU closed the distance even more. "It's just rather curious and... _perplexing_.  You understand that the ANBU are an intelligence organisation. We have  all the files on our citizens for the sake of protecting Konoha and act  within its best interests."
 
"That's understandable."
 
"Additionally, with this being a highly secretive mission we don't take too kindly to any... _Disruptions_..." The woman was now entering Freyja's personal space of two meters, the smile on her mask somewhat disturbing. 
 
"What are you getting at?"
 
"That you're not really Edie Nakano, are you?"
 
The mistress of diamond let her lips break into a smirk and her eyes  narrow with contempt. So this ANBU was a bit smarter than most, but how  did she figure it out? Was it Freyja's performance? She'd observed Edie  at the gym and that was seemingly more than enough to understand she was  cold and full of sass. It definitely wasn't her disguise as that was  perfectly flawless. 
 
There was no response from 'Edie', only a smile which for the ANBU only  confirmed her suspicions. She folded her arms and began to circle Freyja  like a vulture.

"So you're either gonna tell me who you really are or I'll just find out for myself, okay?"

Realising that the jig was up, Freyja wasn't about to stand there and  let some overconfident little minx from the ANBU of all places talk down  to her.

"And how do you plan on finding out yourself?"

The female stopped and seemed to chuckle to herself under her mask. She  raised one of her arms up, forming her right hand into a half tiger  handseal. It was then that Freyja realised just who this ANBU may be.  The long, flowing blonde hair... The confidence in intelligence  gathering then of course the fact that she was an ANBU... How could she  have been so blind to not realise prior?

Just as the ANBU was about to weave the second set of seals for her  technique, Freyja didn't need to even raise her hands to completely  alter her form into a nude, detail-less diamond. Everything from her  eyelashes to her fingernails was made from pure glistening diamond.  However, her true form was revealed of a tall, slender woman that was  clearly older than the seventeen year old Edie Nakano she was  portraying. Although her face was obscured, she could tell from the  gasps that the ANBU was shocked. She quickly composed herself however  and held out her hands in a customised seal only used by those of the  Yamanaka Clan.

"_*You can stop trying to read my mind sugar,*_"  Freyja remarked calmly, now doing the circling. Her voice sounded  muffled by the diamond, creating a sort of echoed robotic effect akin to  speaking through an electric fan. "_*Your Yamanaka Clan techniques won't work against me while I'm like this.*_"

"Diamond release? That's a very, very unique  ability... I've never seen it before in my fifteen years of experience.  Colour me impressed."

"_*I don't care what colour you are. You need to be on your way now...*_" Freyja lowered her gaze, taking on a much more serious tone that combined a sultry tone with intimidation.

"I can't do that I'm afraid. You're a traitor to Konoha and the ANBU has a zero tolerance policy for traitors."

"_*The ANBU having a zero tolerance policy for traitors you say? How disgustingly ironic.*_"  As if she wasn't even a threat, Freyja walked straight past the  Yamanaka whose blonde locks blew with the cold breeze. The diamond queen  truly thought the ANBU was shaking in her boots as she walked away, not  even bothering to check over her shoulder if the woman as following.  For now, she was going to maintain her diamond form until she was a safe  distance away and then revert back to her disguise. Freyja was hoping  that even if the woman was to go and tell her superiors or comrades, she  wouldn't be very convincing if they were to see her flawless  replication of Edie Nakano. Then again, that got Freyja wondering if it  was truly worth it. It would actually be easier to kill this woman and  cover it up rather than try to dance around all the dogs sniffing  around---

_*CLINK*_
​
The sound of metal chipping a solid material along with the small  particles of sparkling diamond flying through the air broke Freyja out  of her thought. She didn't even need to turn around. She knew exactly  what had happened. 

Landing on her feet with a tantō blade firmly in her right hand, the  Yamanaka ANBU looked up at the diamond woman with a scowl. As anyone  would've expected, her skillful cut did little but chip some diamond off  of the perfect defense. 

"_*Oh dear. Belligerence is a very unattractive trait...*_"  She pondered with a smirk, stroking her sparkling chin with her  fingers. Her back was still facing the attacking ANBU but her face was  now staring at her over her shoulder.

"Fire should melt you down nicely... There are  plenty of skilled fire users in the ANBU. In fact, one of them is the  commander and I'm sure he'll be very pleased to know of my find!" 

Instead of responding, Freyja simply broke into a condescending laughter  that sounded very troublesome when combined with her altered voice. 

"_*Do you really think I'm going to allow you to do that?*_"

​


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
     THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
     *PART 60*
​He just didn't understand, did he? 

He really did not get it. Edie knew he was dense but this was a new level. "Everything is wrong to you, isn't it?" He mocked, his voice like a jab in her side. "The world, the people around you, me and even you... Everything is such a fuckin' fuck up, that I just can't help but say what's wrong? So please forgive me because I really don't know..."

Kyo sat on the bench and tried to act like he somewhat cared, only confusing her even more. Being with this boy was like taking her emotions and throwing them in a blender. Everything was chopped up and mixed in with each other, losing their meaning. He was _poison_.

"You just don't get it, do you!?" She cried, her arms flopping with defeat. "Is it any surprise everything is so wrong to me!? I have no mother, I have no brother and I'm cursed for the rest of my life! You could *never *understand what's wrong! But that's not even _skimming_ the surface of my problems."

This was an unseen side of Edie Nakano emerging. She wasn't just being rude, she was being _honest_.

"What's wrong is you and me. We just... I don't know what we are. I hate you but then I don't and it's just so confusing! You're a predator but you're funny. You make my blood boil but you calm me down. I think..."

She let out a sigh, finally coming to terms with her feelings. It was like everything was clear now and she finally understood. There was no defensive wall up, no swords, no weapons. Her inner self was naked for all to see.

"I think we should just not talk to each other ever again. You'll do me... Do me a world of good."

It was hard to say but it had to be said. This is why she didn't bother with making friends. 

They were so troublesome.
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 24, 2014)

Moonsong
April Flashback 02

April watching from the perch as the family and Hatori digs into the food brought to the table, naturally Akane and Ryota embodied their tribal nature eating seemingly obscene amounts of food and prompted the owl to smirk at the difference between them and Hatori it reminded her for simpler times, back before Ogama or any of this even existed.

-

April churrs under the moon light, the parliament had once again been brought together for perhaps the biggest event of her young life her feathers were finally beginning to take shape and form, perhaps just in time too given the celebrations that were meant to take place tonight. She sat among several other owlets of younger and older broods as her father stands upon a high perch looking at them. "So then owlets tonight it is my duty to keep you all busy while the lady and your parents prepare the celebrations, but I would like to take the opportunity to ask a simple question ideally your parents have taught you this already but in the off chance they have not...

Our duty here is to serve as sentential's to the veil but what exactly is the veil?"He asked and April among others remain silent, to be honest she knew what it was but she wasn't comfortable with it. A hoot caused her head to swivel and look to the owl sat at the far edge of the platform eagerly at the front, "The veil is a barrier between this world and a pocket dimension, a inter-dimensional prison created by the elder dragons, lady Arianrhod carries the key with her. It is the sole duty and purpose of her family not only to lead us but protect it. The purpose of mine is to protect the lady, the services of the other families vary within the parliament."

"Good response Kyuzu."Her father says with a glance over at his daughter who kept eye contact with the owl that she would spend the rest of her life with, not as mates merely as a body guard. Tonight her mother was to pass on her duty to her before she died, it was Solstice the longest full moon of winter when the stone of Arianrhod was at it's full power. Everyone was here to see her mother kill herself because of that stone, and she was meant to take up the duty of leadership and with it the name Arianrhod.

"Now then... a story."Her father says noticing his eldest daughters upset, April smiles... her father telling a story was not something she could ignore, he was far better than the elders and like any child her attention was drawn away from the events that will soon unfold.

~2 hours later~

April plunged forward spreading her wings as she glides across from branch to branch just as her mother had taught her, the very basic form of flying enabled her to travel through the forest as required. Everyone else had since left to perform, the wind was filled with the sound of others of the parliament in sort of song, hence the name of the celebration. Each paying homage to her mother and those that came before her, then gradually going through each family that made up the parliament. Some names resonated within her, everyone had someone who had achieved greatness, the parliament had been around since ancient times and this system maintained to keep whatever was trapped within that prison sealed, the truth was even her mother had no idea what lay behind the veil and she had traveled their, like April would today.

They would both go in, and only she would come out as per tradition and requirement the barrier required a sacrifice, a soul of considerable power to sustain it. The stone which had been passed from daughter to daughter within her family served as a means to gather the chakra from the moon and store it for this very purpose, eventually each daughter reached her limit and would sacrifice herself to sustain it under the next full moon but tonight was special.

Solictice had significant religious meaning to her people, and everyone had great expectations of her, since the beginning of this arrangement her parliament had never preformed the ritual this night. Her father comes over her and says, "April remember your mother cannot cope with this burden any longer, she is dieing for a good cause."

April responds, "I wonder if my mate will say the same thing as you are now in 13 years."

Her father goes silently before giving a beat of his wings and moving on. After a few minutes she reached the platform, at the end of which was her mother clasped by a silver plate that covered her chest and held within it the stone pulsing a fairly rapid rate. She looked at her father who was at her side rubbing his head through her feathers. Her mother returning the gesture and speaking in whisper, "I am sorry you need to go through this, dieing is easier than losing a loved one."

"... We both knew this day would come... April's here."He says in response and both of them pulled away putting equal distance between them. "April when we step inside that room I am not your mother, we are not even related. You forget everything and treat me like your queen, understand?"

"Mom what are yo-"

"April! Do you understand?"She hissed aggressively April taking a step back as her father extended a wing behind her, "What your mother means is that when you go in there she is going to die, we can't have you lock up from emotions or try to save her, if you do then you might be handing over the keys."

April goes to respond before a rift forms ahead of them with a burst of light from the stone she takes a deep breath seeing her mom take flight and go inside before her father nudges her, "Go on, I will be waiting outside here..."

April nods and followed suite despite her feelings about this whole ritual. Why couldn't her father join them, he had been with mother since they matured and should at least be given the chance to witness the events that would unfold inside.

~3 Hours Later~

April's body is knocked out of the fracture which promptly closed the stone held tightly within her beak. Her white feathers since turned black and appeared burnt Kyuzu rushed over, "April!" Her father watching from a distance comments, "She will be alright, Kyuzu. Kura was in a similar state when she completed ascension... Come on let's get her home and join the feast."

Hauling her up April drops the stone landing upon her chest where it seemed to burn it's self into her skin and feathers before the same silver plate formed across her upper body. Kyuzu comes to notice her talons which dripped with the fresh scent and look of blood, he immediately recongised it as his queens and released his grip on April, "Sire.... she killed her mother didn't she?"

He paused and looks aside holding his daughter carefully in his talons. "Yes... but she had no choice. That is why we told her to remove all emotion before she went inside. Her mother would of done the same and released the entity that the veil keeps trapped. Many of the parliament think the stone is a gift and it's true the user is given great power and strength but it stores the chakra from the moon. While you and the other young owlets believe we worship the moon out of respect it's only a half truth. We respect the power and strength it holds and fear it, the chakra that stone absorbs is naturally dark and twisted, Kyuzu you may love my daughter but the moment another of her blood comes into this world it will begin eating her away until it takes over. That prison is made of the same chakra once inside, my mate would of been consumed. She was brought up knowing the truth, as are all our firstborn once the spirit is purged it becomes the new power source for the barrier the ritual purges all evil and dark emotions from the soul in order to ensure the Veil is secure, thankfully her mother was one of the strongest and it might be centuries before the veil becomes weak enough to be broken sadly the stone won't allow her to die until then."


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2014)

​_[Chunin Exams]​_
Kyo looked at her for a minute, she was serious, this wasn?t the Edie that always yelled in screamed at him. This was the girl that had her walls down, the one he thought was an interesting girl. Kyo looked down at the ground as she told a bit of her story, about her problems, and it made Kyo uncomfortable. He was so use to dealing with her at her worse, that when she switched up like this?It felt like he was a big bad monster and she was just an innocent scared girl.

"I think we should just not talk to each other ever again. You'll do me... Do me a world of good."

Kyo felt himself bit the inner of his cheek, did he agree with her? They always brought the worse out of each other, but still it wasn?t like? Kyo got up from the bench, but he didn?t do anything. There was nothing he could do, anytime he opened his mouth it only made it worse. Although, there was a part of him that liked that. That like seeing her angry face, or when she pouted at him,  it was weird that during their time together he had gotten used to it. 

So that?s why he did it, that?s why he brought her into a gentle hug, and wrapped his arms around her.  They hated each other, they really did, and what she said was true for him as well. One moment he wanted to punch her in the face, but then the other wanted to do just this. Like she was a porcelain doll, beautiful, very beautiful, but too fragile for someone like him to hold on to?

?Well?.It?s my turn?. To tell you want I want.? Kyo explained, ?Sometimes I do hate you, I hate you very much?.Sometimes I want to punch you and fight it all out, but then?.I feel like this??

?I feel as though this is good enough, but?.It isn?t?? Kyo looked down at her and nudged their foreheads together, ?I?I like being this close to you?.?

He was being honest, he didn?t blush or turn away from her, he held her in his arms and looked at her, ?You are annoying and you give me a headache, but I do have fun with you, I hate you, but?I will be there if you ever need me??

He released her, ??.So I?ll honor your wish??

?Goodbye Edie?.?


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2014)

​_[Zyana Liquid Time Event]
[Adult Arc]​_

Zyana scanned through the first 2 paragraphs the article explained about how older men were all the rage and since the older the ninja there was a high chance that he is ready to settle down.  She thought about Emiya, was he ready for such a commitment? He was an older guy that seen a lot of stuff, maybe it would be nice to lean on someone and not have to worry about certain things. If anything mattered she wanted to be someone he could do just that with, but as long as she had this childish view in his eyes, then?.She felt like more of a bother than anything

Becoming an adult, becoming Emiya?s partner was all that mattered to her. It was the only thing she could even fathom of becoming.  A strong reliable woman that Emiya didn?t have to worry about, that was the reason she signed up for the chunin exams, to prove herself, her power, and to put on display the workings of Emiya Kiritsugu. This power she held in her hands today was the power that Emiya had bestowed upon her, it has been rough and horrible, but she did get stronger.

She saw many atrocities in her life, many that were worse than what her mother did, but it didn?t stop her from growing stronger. Leaving the past behind and becoming someone even Emiya could admire and be proud of. In a way, Zyana knew she wasn?t herself, however, who was she? She left behind the island, the person she used to be to follow Emiya.

She opened the door to their apartment, ?I?m home??

No one answered, but Emiya wasn?t going to be home until later on tonight, so she had the house all to herself. Even though she knew that, she couldn?t help but walk in and say those small words, it was like a sign to her. A sign she could relax and just allow herself to not worry about anything, she threw the bag that was entitled thunder on the floor, before lying across the couch. The smell of cigarettes still lingered, looking around she looked for the pack they shared together. She didn?t smoke much, but it was slowly growing on her.

When he wasn?t around, she would light one to fill the house with the scent of his favorite brand. However, looking underneath the couch and the coffee table, the packet she had brought was gone. Zyana smiled to herself as she grabbed the magazine and covered her face with it, to hide her developing blush.

She now had an excuse to touch him all over, and that excuse was to search for her cigarettes that she brought. 

Picking up the magazine off her face she looked through the paragraph upon paragraph, ?I will become an adult tonight?? She told herself, ?Someone even Emiya would have to admire.?


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2014)

​_[The Shrine Maiden....? Kei Sili]
[First Step Arc]
[Part One: Alone]_​
She couldn?t really eat. The food wasn?t as soft as it uses to be, it didn?t taste as good as it used to. It almost like it had a slight bitter taste to it. Even as she bit into the apple, the sweetness she was use to now resembled the taste of biting into lead. The apple was heavy and it offered her nothing but a weird stomach ache. 

Kei looked down at her food, the milk gave the cereal that was in her bowl an almost damp appearance like someone threw water on paper, and the ice had melted in the orange juice where she could now tell where the water began and it ended. This morning started off like any other, she got up like normal, brushed her teeth and washed her face, and she even went out of her way to do her morning stretches.

Everything about this morning was the same like any morning, but the feeling wasn?t, time had slowed down considerably today. Kei looked up at the clock but it was only 8:17 in the morning and only seventeen minutes since she last sat down. It took her everything not to groan, but it was there rising in her throat aching to get out.

?Are you okay Kei??? Her sister called out from across the table, Kei looked up from her meal and caught her sister worrying gaze, ?Are you sick? Are you not hungry??

Kei shook her head, sweet Miki, lovely Miki, and perfect Miki, ?No?I?m okay, and I?m just not in a mood to eat that much.? Kei answered before looking away from her sister worrying gaze. 

?Oh?Okay?? 

Miki ended the conversation and Kei was silently glad. There was something sitting on her tongue waiting and aiming at Miki, at her parents and only thing it needed was a chance and Kei knew she would be he hugest disappointment in that minute. So she bit her tongue and kept her words short, Kei hated this feeling but she noted that it was there waiting. Ever since the night she and Mage spent that time together, something ached at her. It ached so hard in her heart and soul that Kei couldn?t ignore it.

?If you are sick Kei?Please excuse yourself, you shouldn?t pass on your sickness to anyone else.? Her mother said, and Kei bit the inside of her cheek. 

?I agree with your mother, maybe it?s a good time to stay at home and bed.? Her father added and Kei looked down at her food, ?You should take care of yourself like Miki does?When was the last time you were sick Miki,, it must have been when you were 10 and you were playing in the rain that time.?

Kei grabbed her spoon and began to mash the cereal against the bowl, because she didn?t want to hear about Miki, not now and not anytime in the future. She just wanted one day where they could sit down as a family and not discuss the greatness that was her sister. Kei stopped what she was doing, where were these horrible thoughts coming from? Of course they would be discussing Miki, Miki hasn?t been sick since that time.

It was normal, Miki was strong and talented, and she was going chosen to become a summoner?.

She had to be great in order to do so?

This was natural, so very natural, but Kei stomach tighten and she felt something pile on her tongue as if everything wanted to be released.

?Miki if you want we can train a bit later today.? Her mother suggested, completely forgetting she had a second child, ?I don?t want to push you too hard.?

?Thank you mother, but I haven?t had any free time in so long.? Miki laughed, causing Kei to grit her teeth, it was because they focused on her, ?I really don?t know what to do.?

?How about you go with Kei, she always has free time.? Her father suggested, and Kei almost shot up from the table, ?You should be more like your sister Kei?.It would be great if you took after her.?

_*?I DON?T WANT TO BE LIKE HER!?​*_
The words were harsh and loud as Kei slammed her fist on to the table, that feeling was finally released but Kei felt it was there. Still festering, urging her to let it all out and give it all that she got. Scream until her voice got hoarse and then scream some more, make them listen, make them hear her out. 

?I don?t want to be her?.? Kei said silently but the feeling was still there, so she pushed away from the table, ?I?m going to go to my room and then I?ll leave out for today.?

?You don?t have to wait up for me tonight.?


----------



## Cjones (Jun 24, 2014)

*Hisashi/Retsu*

_*Rainwall III*
The Search Begins _

?This woman, have you seen her?? I asked a rather punkish looking man with a Mohawk. 

?I can?t say that I have, sorry kid.? Another bust. Next.

?You wouldn?t happen to have seen this woman?? I asked a rather sophisticated looking man. 

?I don?t believe I have ol?bean.? Man, this was going nowhere fast.  

This time I ended up asking this incredibly mannish woman. She looked a lot like a female version of the great Jiraiya.  ?Have you seen this woman?? 

?This chick definitely needs a new head of hair don?t you think? I think she could do wonders with this new growth tonic or perhaps these beautifully decorated braids?? I really had no clue on how to respond to that, but she pretty much just completely ignored my question. Okay.

?The only hair I care about is mine, so again, have you seen this woman?? I asked, but this time instead of looking at the picture, she began asking me to take a look at her various hair care products, as if I even gave an iota of a damn. It seemed as if I wasn?t going to get anything out of this lady, so it was time to politely declined her offer to have hair ?like the superstars?, whatever that meant and go about my business. 

?Sorry, but I?m on important business, and I don?t really care about your braids.? That should have been the end of it right? No, of course not. 

?So I see you?re noticing my braids, fantastic.? Her eyes lit up at the thought. 

?"No, I'm surely not noticing your braids."

Did you know that you can have braids just like this? With Ultra-Mega-Braid. You want to try one out?"

"No."

?I can do your shoulders! They even come in seven different colors. And you can add decorative beads and glitter. Make your unique own Ultra-Mega-Braid." Her speech was full of excitement, I guess she figured the more persistent she was, the more likely I would cave. "$3.99" Yeah, right. It was definitely time to end this firsthand infomercial, so politely I turned away from her table and said back to her.

"Hey, kiss my ultra-mega ass."

--

A group of light armored guards flooded an alleyway as they made preparations to shut of that section of the town for the time being. Inside this alleyway two females, Eiji and Rika, stood over the body of the man the latter had just slain. His body was covered in a tarp and was hastily carted off by two of the guards through the back entrance, in order to avoid any more attention this could bring while others began the entire sanitation of the alleyway.

?To paraphrase what you have told me, this crystal.? In between Rika?s middle and ring finger was the translucent crystal from before, originally lavender in color, it now was a faint orange as she held it in her hands. ?By equipping this to my body, it will increase my abilities, allowing me to do things I normally couldn?t?? Rika was rather intrigued by the prospect of such a thing. 

?That?s the jist. You yourself have a particularly unique ability. The way you contort and extend your body is beyond the capabilities of any normal shinobi, and with that crystal, you will be able to go above and beyond your own limit.? Eiji explained to her. Rika continued flipping between her fingers. It was almost mesmerizing to her, like she wanted to peer into the very depths. She knew it couldn?t be possible, but on some level she felt as if it was calling out to her. Gesturing to Eiji to follow her out both women exited the alleyway and began to converse. 

?Under normal circumstances I would probably dismiss your claim and send you on your way; however you have made yourself trust worthy in my eyes Eiji. At first when you came to me about a spy living in this town, I just assumed you were some poor fool attempting to get into our good graces or perhaps even attempting to blackmail me. We?ve had many such incidents lately, but you quickly proved you claims to be true and helped us discover the rat.? 

Eiji didn?t utter a word and just let the girl speak. Her hand rested on Alucard?s head as all three of them walked down the street. The Inzuka had come to this city five days ago, having heard a rumor of a lord?s daughter who had a very unique ability to stretch her body like no other. Immediately Eiji knew that this lord?s daughter would be a perfect choice to use the Byakugo crystal on, and her instinct on the matter was dead. Rika?s ability was truly powerful and unique. Bumping into one of Rita?s goons was just the icing on the cake. 

?If this crystal can help me protect my father, then with great faith, I shall do as you say and use this to become more powerful.? Rika clenched the object in her hand as she held her hand out for Eiji. ?Once again, you have my thanks.? Eiji could only smile in return.

?No, thank-!? Suddenly her noise began to twitch, the whiff of a scent, a very familiar scent at that or so she thought? The harder she concentrated, the harder it became to pinpoint. But she was so sure she had smelled it, but there was no way. As far out as she was? _?Is this?no, but I was so sure I caught a whiff of Hisashi.?_ She thought to herself until. 

?GAAAAAH.? Eiji shrieked in pain as she held her noise and embarrassingly feel to the ground, landing on her face, with a loud smack. She couldn?t even feel the pain from that as she suddenly hopped back up, stumbling backwards and falling on her behind. No matter how hard she swiped or stopped sniffing, she couldn?t stop her nose from hurting, it was practically on fire. _?What is this sweet stench? It?s putrid.?_ She screamed in her mind. 

?Are you alright, what?s wrong.? Rika attempted to help, but Eiji just swatted her hand away.  The smell was coming up on her fast. She had to get out of this area. 

?AHHHHHH, keep it away from me.? She gave off a girly ear-splitting shriek and jolted down the street with nothing but a trail of dust following her. 

?H, hey come back.? 

---

?Have you seen this bit-uh, woman?? I asked an elderly female merchant. 

?No honey, sorry, but she?s a rather cute looking thing. Your girlfriend?? 

?Uh, no.? Granted Eiji had a nice body and pretty nice smile. And she also had a very nice apple-going way off track here. 

?Oh, you?re having love problems dearie? I got just the thing for you?? This old crow looking woman began shuffling through her bag she had sat atop a table. Before long she pulled out this small vile with a long hose and suddenly began dousing me in this liquid. 

?What is wrong with you, you decrepit old bag lady.? I hollered. This stuff smelled unusually sweet, but I couldn?t get a direct read on it. ?You?ll thank me later sonny. Hehehe.? She laughed. 

?Like hell I will.? It?s time I move on to the next person before I lose it.

?Gahhh.? I snapped my head behind me to suddenly see some person practically trip over themselves and then hit the ground, hard, with their face. Nearly the entire district was in unison with a collective ?Oooh? as everyone watched such a sick face plant. The friend next to whoever this was, who I might add, was looking like a very fine piece, tried in vain to help them regain their footing in some way only for them to land on their ass this time. It looked as if it could be something serious, so I began to make my way over to help out.

Yet when I got closer.

?Ahhhhhhh, keep it away from me.? She gave off the most girly ear-splitting shriek I had ever heard and jolted down the street like a bat out of hell. 

??.I guess she was just a drunk or something.?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 24, 2014)

*Mission: And Thus He Returned From Where He Came V*

*Ren Houki*

He let out a sigh. It was a faint, inaudible thing, which none of the surrounding shinobi could really discern. His eyes flickered towards Taneda, who was talking to some ANBU guard, and then moved back onto the city. Ren couldn't sense anybody nearby, which meant that the slaughter was being commenced with efficiency, and the Houki didn't know how he felt about that. It certainly wasn't because of any particular competence on the part of the commander; the people hired just happened to be particularly good at murdering the civilians. And, in some bizarre unlucky coincidence, the vast majority of Eien Machi were asleep?they really couldn't have asked for better conditions.

Ren wondered how long this would continue for. Half an hour? One hour? Several hours? Actually, how long had he even been sat here for, just staring at the city and counting away as lives disappeared? It felt like a really long time, though he doubted it had been any more than an hour at this point. Though the Houki could not distinct between different chakra signatures yet, he could still tell a few people apart based on the quantity of chakra they held inside their body. For example, the ANBU 'leader' they had possessed a particularly prodigious level of chakra, and he wasn't sure how he managed it. Could such a small container hold so much?

Still, he could see enough to realize that the shinobi were quite evenly spread out across the battlefield, carrying out their tasks with callous efficacy. A few of them, however, seemed to be occupied in battle, which forced a question to travel through his mind. Were they with natives, or internal strife within the team? If so, just how much of the team were people who had been legitimately asked to go on the mission, and how many were people who had simply managed to somehow infiltrate in?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 24, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[Train]*​
[Divergent Special Event: Understanding II]
Liquid Time​
A playful grin slipped across Suzume's face at the mention of the economic war that Taneda had threatened earlier. With a soft nudge she bumps into the boy, *"Economic war is so boring, there is so much that would go into it."* is sighed, *"Before Daddy let me go into Samurai Training, mom was teaching me to be the embodiment of the clan, so they could barter me off to make the family stronger. As part of my upbringing, and I was young, I learned about economics. Basically the value of Ryo despite the fact that my family can float an island with their money."* Suzume's voice trailed a bit as she looked into the distance.

She was allowed to become a Samurai when she was about to turn six, but from the age of three to five she was taught the family trade of bringing more money into the family. Basically to be trained for a future husband, Suzume did't like this however. That still didn't stop the learning to be taught. *"There is a lot more to economic warfare than just the whole money aspect, its why the Land of Iron has been respected for so long as a Sovereign County of their own. Not only is our stronger Samurai comparable to the strongest of Shinobi, but out terrain is ill suited for an incursion force. That is why economics is so important."* that playful grin returned while her gaze turned back to Taneda.

*"The example you gave, about you being able to turn other material into what ever raw material you need. That is a impressive ability, but I take it from how you speak that you are the only one that knows how to do this, if not there can't be too many more. If that is the case, your death would just about end the dispute then and there. As you'd not be around to actually transform other material into what is needed if the Land of Iron was to withdraw it's sells of Iron and other needed Ore. 

Now lets look at it as there are others that posses your skill set that can transmute one matter to another. First I'll figure there is a limit to what can be changed to what, to me I wouldn't think that you'd be able to change lets say water to lead. If this holds true, then that leaves likely solids that can be turned to other solids. Well then, lets see what the most abundant resource that Konoha is their trees. Kumo doesn't really have much as they are a mountainous region that has some ore, but they mostly have coals and other fossil fuels like gas and some oil. Iwa is in the same boat as Kumo, lot of rock not much anything else. Though they do have more ore than Kumo, but on that end they have less of the fossil fuels needed to mine them. Taki has a lot of water and swamplands, their biggest export is fish and other aquatic foods. A lot of name brand leather comes from Taki as well, thanks to the abundance of swamp life. 

Oto is a mixture, but they have a lot of fields and rice patties. On an economic scale they don't have much to offer and make a meager existence through their rice. Uzushio, though it has been rebuilt is really just there. It has close ties with Konoha like it did before it was destroyed. It being a small island with scare recourses means that it wouldn't put much more into the effort than manpower. 

Now, with that being said, lets look at what these other people may have to offer when blow comes to blow, for this we'll skip the diplomacy and say that talks failed and that the Land of Iron started to sell exclusively to the Nations of the Black. Konoha has trees in  an abundance, but this wood is also used in a lot of the construction that dot the Fire Country as well as neighboring villages and even some allied nations. So, with a war on the brew that means that more of the wood that is used for homes and other things would be put to the war effort. That does two things, one it puts a greater strain on the forests. As wars are costly and  material for weapons and ordnance will be in high demand. And secondly it puts an inflated price tag on the rest of the wood. So you have a war eating resources up and an entire industry suffering from it. 

Now it is true that Konoha has land that can be transformed, but that'd never be done. Land  is too valuable to be ground up for war. So while at first you may have the ability to supply a war, the longer it goes the more chance there is for the Fire Country  to fold in on itself into civil war due to the costs going up across the boards as more and more things are chipped away to replace weaponry lost in fighting. Now, your allies could indeed come to your rescue, but again with what they have to offer, simply turning raw material to another will tax their economies as well. Lastly we would have to look at the effectiveness of the technique in itself. Depending on the number of people that can do what you do, could they keep up with the demand that will be put on them. I hear death through Chakra depletion is still a very real thing. Then there is the fact that these treasured people would have to be protected. From a lot, which brings me to your next question. So sorry if I've been on a rant. 

You asked me what my home is like, well to be honest it's a bitter place to live. It's a harsh Country. Snow is on the ground a lot and we are a very mountainous region, its where we get all our raw material from. The main village is nestled between the Three Wolves mountains. Tactically it is very hard to invade. The logistics of such an undertaking is off the charts. Not only do you have to prep for the harsh weather, but then there is the trekking involved as well. Dangerous paths and deadly climate is one of the biggest reason the Land of Iron is hardly militarily challenged. My people are conditioned to the climate swings as well as what is known as White Out Conditions.

As for the Villages themselves, most are traditional like the great Ninja Nations, though instead of Ninja Art being relevant, it's Bushido and most males take part in learning some fashion of this type of warfare. That is how our cultures differ. Only select few become Ninja as its a choice. Fighting is bred into our culture for defense of our way of life. Our lowliest farmer has some knowledge of the sword."* she paused after realizing that she'd not allowed Taneda to ask anything or say anything since she started. Guess that is where her teacher mentality came in. Seems her mother was a better teacher than she thought. 

*"I'm sorry for talking so much, did I answer your questions?"*~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 24, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 53, Meet the Father IV]​


As Hatori spoke Ryota slightly lifts his glass of water from the table. Tilting it forward he swirled it's contents and thought on the question for a moment or two. Placing the glass back down he lifts his chopsticks and pulls some onion and seasoned chicken to his mouth. Taking it in he lifts his gaze to the boy as if he was thinking of how to put or maybe even if he should answer the question. Finally he pulls back into his seat and sets the chopsticks down. "Well it no dat interestin' really." {Well to be honest it's not that interesting of a story.} is the reply given while he lifted a hand toward Hatori. "It start 'bout when Akane was seven, 'member when you Aunt was killed?" the question seemed to bring some discomfort to Akane and she shook her head. 

"Cher 'n' Ah, we close." {She and I were close.} Akane lowly states then starts to play with her food a bit. "Ah kno' dat dis gon be 'ard to listen to. Dough Ah dink it time you kno' why Ah leaf de tribe." "I know that this is going to be hard ot listen to. Though I do believe that it's time for you to understand what took me from our tribe.} Rytoa states looking to his daughter. "Akane was nine w'en dis appen 'n' Ah was de 'ead o' de Seekers." {Akane was nine when this happened and I was the head of the Seekers.} 

_-Seven Years Ago_

"Wat do you dink o' dis Ryota?" 

A round little woman stood over the body of a woman. Her throat had been slashed, home vandalized and she was stripped naked. Looking up to him, the woman cupped her round chin as he thought on it. Kneeling down he pulled the woman's eyes closed while at the same time pulling his cloak off his back to cover her nude form. "Nozomi no deserve dis, cher deserve much better." is replied his dark red eyes cutting up to the woman. 

"Do you dink you can find cher killer?"

Rytoa almost laughed, "Ah dun dink, Ah kno'." is replied. There was something more going on here and the scents told him that much, "Ah dink he be interrupted, Ah smell no gogo 'n' dat was wat wuz clearly de intent ." is stated noting how she was stripped down. "So you dink dat 'owever did dis was interrupted?" Ryota nods while he folded his arms over his chest. "No tell Akane, cher and Nozomi close, dis kill 'er." is stated. Nozomi was a like Akane. She was a Huntress, probably one of the most successful Huntresses in the Tribe's history. She was teaching Akane the ropes and they formed an almost sisterly bond. "You haf to tell Akane sooner er later." is replied. 

Ryota nodded, she was right in that aspect. He couldn't keep this from her for too long they were nigh inseparable as it was. If Nozomi didn't show once, something might have came up. Two or more times would send the girl into a Tizzy. "Ah tell Mizuki, cher kno' 'ow to break it to Akane." is replied as he turned on a heel.

"Be sure to git dis wan Ryota. It no erryday dat the Head o' De Huntresses be killed."

The man nods and vanished with the use of a body flicker. 

A few days had passed since the death of his woman's sister and Ryota seemed to be closing in on the perpetrator. The man was skilled in Water Type Ninjutsu, though he was an outsider and didn't know these swamps as well as Ryota and his team did. He was still able to keep one step ahead of them despite the use of their Nose and Bestialgan. Come to find out this man was an ex member of the Mist's Seven Swordsmen and he was as lethal as they came. After becoming a Missing Nin he went on a rampage through the Land of Fire before coming through Taki's boarders. Being used to the waters in his home land made his adaptation to the Swamps of Taki all that much easier. 

It also seemed that he worked his way through a tribe or two before hitting one that had a powerful Seeker at their disposal. When Ryota finally did corner the man, he lost two o fhis men to him before the man successfully injured Ryota and escaped the country.[/I]

_-Present_

Ryota drew a line over his chest where the blade almost cut him in two. "Ah leaf de tribe after dat. Giv up mah position, rank 'n' Akane's mother to find 'er sister's killer." {I left de tribe after that. I gave up my position, rank and Akane's mother to find her sister's killer.} he states while looking down to his food. Biting his lip he continued, "Ah track dat boy-o through de Black 'n' White. He go drew Kumo near de end o' de hunt. He was 'old up 'n' ah ol' building on de outskirts o' Kumogakure. Ah 'ad 'im dead to rights you can say but fella was a slick as ah eel in ah peat. He broke mah weapon 'n' sent me down three stories. Ah was almost killed dere. 

You people dough, the patch me up and 'ealed me. Dey some how kno' dat I was tracking a S-Class Missin' Nin." {I tracked that man throughout the Black and White. He went through Kumo near the end of the hunt. I found him hold up in some old building, but he was as slick as an eel in a peat bog, In the fight he broke my weapon and threw me down three stories. I almost died in Kumo but your people saved me. Somehow word had spread I was tracking an S-Class Missing Nin.} is stated. Pulling the glass to his mouth he takes a drink so he could continue. "Ah was in need o' ah new sword so dat is 'ow Ah come to kno' bout you family. Lak Ah said, I not no much, jus' ah little." {I was in the need of a new weapon and that is how I come to know of your family. Like I said, I don't really don't know too much, just a little.}

[color=#2400]"Did you catch 'im dad? Did you kill de man dat killed Nozomi?"[/color] Akane asks her eyes almost watering. Ryota nods, "He followed the man's trail all the way to Suna, your father saved my life from the that man the day he took his head." Emiko states with a warm smile as she placed a hand on Ryota's. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 24, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Eien,  Konohagakure]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 54: S-Rank Mission, Irony in the Devil's Deal ]​
Satoshi closed the door behind his fifth house and for a moment he leaned up against the door and allowed his gaze to focus on the ground at his feet. Somehow, just somehow he felt incomplete. Was it the deal he made? Was he sick with himself over the fact that he gave up his ability to truly enjoy this time that the White had so graciously offered him. Of the fourteen kills he had racked up so far, he only got to enjoy three really and that was the mother and daughter from his first house and the boy that Kirisaki interrupted on. Knocking on the wood he pulled himself to his feet and started to walk toward another home. His eyes were still fixed on the ground as he thought to himself. 

Or could this feeling be because of Kirisaki herself? Sure such a thing as being kissed was a mundane act, but outside that girl that Naoko had drugged when she drugged him, he really never been kissed before. Not by the girl's own free will at least. Even if it was in a ditch effort so she could kick him in the face again. But it was still a kiss non the less. Stopping in his tracks he realized that he was fixating on it, that was dangerous. He needed to clear his head. Needed to get back on point. At least with him not wasting time on torture he could rack up a good kill count, there was twenty three hundred lives to snuff out. Looking up he sees a house a few yards away, seemed that it was still left undisturbed,even as the chaos spiraled out around them. 

Shaking his head, he decides that this home would be his next target, but before he could take another step he hears the crunch of leaves behind him, "Please, you have to help me! I'm being chased by a..!" the young teen stops when Satoshi turns to face him. In the pale, almost death like light, of the moon the headband that Satoshi wore with the Musical Note gleamed. The boy gasped and backed away. Horror was frozen in his eye while the sound of feet shuffling toward them can be heard. The boy's head twists to his side. The fear could be tasted as he tried to take off running. But Satoshi put a halt to that by digging a blade between the base of the boy's skull and spine. It was a painful death, but it was quick and efficient. 

"That was my kill", "You shouldn't have allowed him to run then" the reply was as simple as the kill and Satoshi waved the boy off as he turned back to the house he'd selected. Being allies all the other Ninja could do was call Satoshi a jerk while he too selected a new target. 

Satoshi slipped up to the door like a pit viper, that sense of anticipation was again on the tip of his tongue while he reached out. The door knob turned easily and clicked which made the puppeteer pause, had this  house already been hit? It was well possible he supposed. But it looked undisturbed so just to make sure he pushes the door open and enters. Once in the foyer the warm glow of a light can be seen that is accompanied by the sounds of rummaging in the fridge. That brought a sense of ease to the boy's mind. These people were either forgetful, trusting or whoever killed them was getting a late night snack at their expense.

Stalking through the house like a big cat Satoshi comes to into the living area, the kitchen seemed to be on the other side. So slipping through the shadows he edges up on the archway and peers into the next room. Like suspected a figure was standing before the fridge. It was a woman with light green hair. The night gown she wore was almost transparent, though her naughty bits were coved by a bra and pair of panties. Fully focused on her snack urge the woman didn't realize that she was in danger until Satoshi was on her. 

She gasps as his hand fell over her mouth while a curved Kunai is pushed into her throat. The woman fights it dropping the sandwich she had made. The china shatters loudly and Satoshi grits his teeth. Flipping the blade he pushes the point into her chest just between her breasts. Her eyes widen in horror while she felt the blade cut into her. A moment later her fighting and struggling stops as the tip passes into her heart. With a twist bone snaps and her heart explodes. Another near painless death. Slumping with her, Satoshi laid her down. It was a pity, she was a cute one too. Her build was almost as stunning as Edie's but she seemed to have that down to earth feel to her. 

"What have you done?!"

The voice was deep and booming and full of rage as blood started to pool aroud the womanS. Satoshi turns to see a young man behind him. His yellow eyes fall on his massive build, over the man's shoulders on a wall was a pair of cross axes mounted to a picture of the man and a few others. Seemed he was a fireman. And a rather built one too. "You killed her, why?... I'll kill you for this!" the man went through a range of emotions before declaring his intent. Shaking his head Satoshi stood allowing two spools of wire to unwind from his fingertips. It'd be troublesome if the man made it to his tool of choice. So he'd have to nip this in the bud before it became a fight. 

The dropped plate of food was likely the cause of this confrontation, a slip on the boy's part. Or maybe fate. Maybe the husband was already up waiting for his beloved to return with a plate of food for him and the sound just tipped him off that she may need assistance. What ever the case may be, Satoshi was going to end it now. Using his Chakra Threads he snakes the wire around the man. Being in a hurry Satoshi couldn't make any fancy patterns, so he just looped the neck, chest and waist. The wire was razor sharp, so all it took was a good tug. 

Blood paints the air in its crimson hue and the man is cut into pieces.  "Hmm" is muttered as he walked up to the corpse. Picking the head up he sits on the couch placing the head next to him,  "Why is it that some women can hold sway over you? I mean some you can just cut their head off and watch them slump lifelessly to the ground while others can bring other feelings out in you? I mean, where is the logic in that? Is emotion really that powerful?" the question just lay flat as he sat there. A few minutes pass and he pats the head like an animal,  "I understand the silence, women are a confusing lot I suppose. Well, I thank you for listening to me. Now though, I suppose its time for me to go and kill anyone else you may hold dear." 

Saotshi stands while he speaks. After making his way through the rest of the house he is confronted with the master bedroom, this couple so far had no children nor the indication of children, but he couldn't be too careful. Every stone had to be turned. Entering the room a small dog looks up to him. A bow tied in its fur. A soft growl leaves it while Satoshi walked up to it.  "No masters to feed you, bathe you or walk you. Such a sad state for you to be left in, here allow me to end it." Reaching down the dog almost bites the boy. But Satoshi was a fair bit quicker and he catches the dog by the neck. With a quick twist and a loud pop it was over, the dog lay dead on it's owner's bed. 

I hate being wrong, there is no learning from quick kills." his sigh was a long one. But a deal was a deal. Right?~


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2014)

​_[The Shrine Maiden....? Kei Sili]
[First Step Arc]
[Part Two: Lipgloss]​_


How much of a child should she be before she realizes she needed to grow up? What type of temper tantrum she must throw before she gets tired? Kei curled up deeper into her bed, pressing her back against the wall and hugging her knees. She wondered what it meant to be an adult. Does one automatically become an adult by having a job? A family? Does one become an adult when they have sex? Kei wondered, but she knew she couldn?t find her answers, she couldn?t even find herself.

What did she like? What did she want to do? If someone asked her to write it down on a paper, she wouldn?t even know where to begin. She loved to read, but who was her favorite author. She loved the sea, but did she like to swim or drown in it? How could she become an adult when she didn?t even know herself to begin with? 

Kei bit down on her inner cheek, she didn?t want to cry, not over something so stupid?

?Kei?? A soft voice came from behind her door, ?Kei?.Do you want to talk??

Kei didn?t move from her spot, she didn?t want to talk and she didn?t want to be seen. Right about now she just wanted to be alone. Alone with her own little demons and her own little problems until she felt better, but a small smile appeared on her lips. It wasn?t a smile of happiness. Her parents weren?t the ones that came to see what was wrong, was it because they thought it would be for the best, or did they not want to spend time with their youngest daughter.

??Kei?I?m sorry?? Miki said behind the door and Kei did her best to stifle a groan, ?I?m very sorry I don?t know how you feel? It must be terrible for you.?

She didn?t even say anything to her sister, but somehow she knew and it made that little bubble inside her fester. 

?I?m glad you aren?t trying to be me? I?m glad that I have you in my life Kei?I really do love you, so please let me in?We can talk, we can train together, we can go out finally together??

?Miki?? Kei called out to her sister?

?Please leave?.?

??.? There wasn?t a response for a while, but then she heard it, the sound of a cracking voice, ??Aha, okay??

Kei heard the shuffling of feet and she knew her sister had left, although it was interesting she felt lighter for saying that. As cruel as she might have sounded, finally getting it out felt really good. Almost unnaturally good, but Kei shoved that feeling down in the pit of her stomach as she got out of bed and went underneath it to pull out a small box. A wooden box, nothing was special was on it, there was no words or anything that made it sing to her.

This box was nothing special, but Kei opened it up and it was filled to the brim with bright color sea shells, and underneath all of that was a bright container filled with lip gloss. The lip gloss that Jewel gave her which still had the plastic still wrapped around the top and the sticker where it came from, and despite Kei lack of knowledge when it came to makeup the name Solace made her think of the commercials that appeared on TV. 

Change your world?

That was the slogan that it had across the screen, change your world, and with the lip gloss that Jewel gave her she was going to finally. She was going to take a step forward, a small step but a step forward nonetheless.

Going to the mirror hanging over her dresser, Kei uncapped the lip gloss and slowly she spread it across her lips. The redness of it all glided perfectly across her lips, blending in almost like she ate something red.  She leaned back and looked at herself, she felt no different, but she liked the look. 

Red?.

It stood out against the blue that were her eyes and her hair?.

Red almost like fire?.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 24, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

So this was the Yoshitsune Taneda kept talking about. Ren wasn't sure what he was expecting, but being Taneda's sensei, he had expected someone at least a little similar to him. In that vein, his carefree and somewhat lazy-looking appearance seemed quite appropriate. At the very least, strolling out to greet guests in pajamas with a plate of fried squid certainly seemed quite eccentric. Befitting of Taneda's teacher. Though, at the same time, he was also apparently a member of the Hida clan. With Ren's first impression of the clan being the titanic Gajiru, Yoshitsune's lanky build took the Houki a little bit off guard. And it was clear from their expressions that Makoto and Yukino were thinking along a similar line of reasoning.

"Training?" Makoto asked, his eyes glowing with excitement, his hands releasing their grip over the wagon immediately. The skirmish with Gajiru a moment ago had evidently him a little excited for a fight; especially with a member of the Hida clan. Yukino, on the other hand, seemed a little less ecstatic and passed Ren a glance, as if to ask 'are we really going to do this?' The Houki, in return, glanced at her, then looked at Yoshitsune.

It was an opportunity to learn new things, so he saw no logical reason to decline it. As long as the rest of the clan weren't liable to attack him like Gajiru, then he had no problem watching Taneda and the weird pajama wearing sensei train. "What training is it?" He asked, then realized he had forgotten something, "ah, before I forget, I'm Ren Houki. It's nice to meet you."

"Makoto Ha!" Makoto enthusiastically introduced himself, giving him a happy wave. 

"...Yukino Yuri."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 24, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams 53, Meet the Father IV]​
> 
> 
> ...



Akarusa, Hatori
Meeting the Father IV​
Hatori listens quickly regreting the question as it seemed to negatively impact upon Akane's feelings. He didn't quite expect something like this, atleast not this fashion. Death of close ones was something he could relate to, but it had been so long since he weeped for them that he long forgotten how to care.

He maintained his best manners throughtout the story despite at times wanting to interupt and ask further questions, the night was late and he expected everyone could get a goods night rest. Hell the family was probably growing sick of his pressence at this stage, he had no idea what they thought of him nor what kind of relationship they might have in the future. Ryota seemed to have some history with Akarusa and it wasn't what he had feared it might be at the mention of a missing nin, for a time he dreaded to hear the name or origin of the shinobi but was very relieved to hear the shinobi was not from Kumoakagure and was instead from Kiri. He had to give Ryota credit where it was due, for going across such a distance for one man but then he remembered everything he was sacrificing just to get revenge on his uncle.

He wondered if Ryota would of blamed him, if Akane had died a concept he wanted to keep far out of his mind but something that had occured to him while waiting in the hospital for her treatment and he couldn't quite believe so many of the news crew got in his way while carrying a wounded Akane solely to ask some dumb questions about Ogama.

"I might recall someone of your caliber but I cannot be certain Ryota. My memory is a jumble since April got in my head."

"I am sorry, I did not know this story would involve someone close sad to say the story of many blades is writen in blood, including mine."He says with remourse. Great so much for keeping the mood posative through the night April shakes her head in disatisfaction and hoots, "We all have blood on our hands, for shinobi it's a expectation."

Hatori leans back streching his arms out upwards before he decided to try and salvage the night and end on a good note, "Well I think it might be time I head off find a place to sleep for the night but before I do. Akane, Ryota, Mizuriono, and Emiko might I purpose a toast to friends and family alike?"


----------



## Laix (Jun 24, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
LIQUID TIME
*PART 9*


​ F O R E V E R . D I V E R G E N T_ATTENTION PASSENGERS. _
_We are now arriving at our destination. Please prepare your necessary travel documents for inspection. Thank you._​
As suggested, all the passengers reached into their bags and pockets to retrieve their documents. Being a train that travels between the White and Black, Fuzengakure's inspections are ruthless and thorough. If you seem like you threaten Fuzen's security in the slightest you'll be turned away on the same train you arrived.

However, Ryoko's last thought on her mind was to get out her documents. Instead, her mind was focused on one thing - or rather, one person.

She'd walked through every carriage by now except for one. The last one had a guard stood outside with thick black shades covering his eyes and his suited arms firmly behind his back. He looked bulky and muscular; pretty much someone Ryoko really did not feel like challenging.

"Excuse me, is this Edie's carriage?" She asked with a raised eyebrow, surprised at the amount of staff she actually brought along. There was more protection for her than Alisa.

"Ma'am this is private property. Please return to your seat," He responded flatly, not even bothering to look down at her. Ryoko almost choked on her words hearing 'private property'. This girl actually bought the carriage of the train? Like it was official

"_Private property?_ She bought all the seats and converted the second bathroom into a kitchen. It's not exactly going to be parked in her driveway now, so can you excuse me please!" 

The bodyguard wasn't having any of it, sidestepping across the door to prevent access. Before she could argue her way in however, a nasally voice provided help in what was an unexpected occurrence. 

"Let her in. I'm not happy with any of you thick-skulled nim-wits! You understand you're all fired after this journey, right?"

Ryoko couldn't actually see who it was but that voice made it easily identifiable - it was Edie Nakano, barking out commands as a privileged ditz with a credit card does from within the carriage. Clearly not paid enough to deal with her, the bodyguard stepped aside and allowed Ryoko to enter. When she walked through the tinted glass door, it didn't surprise her to see the carriage decked out in beige leather with glass coffee tables and expensive champagne bottles on the headboards. She was used to seeing such extravagance and money-wasting from this bimbo. Besides, she wasn't here to inspect the interior design.

"So what brings you to my chamber?" Edie smiled with delight as she ook a ship of her cocktail, taking joy in seeing her enemy arrive with her tail between her legs. Ryoko gulped, hesitating before speaking. These words were so difficult to say that she felt like she'd reached a hurdle in her life.

"Uh... I well..." The Chūnin sighed, pouting her lips and crossing her arms. "I need your help..."

- - -
​
Half an hour later, they were waiting at Fuzengakure for the return train to finish preparation with the addition of Alisa. Due to the damages done in Edie's carriage from her outburst over the stolen money, a new one had to be ordered from the nearest train depot in Northern Fuzen meaning there was a delay of ten minutes. This gave the group time to somewhat catch up, with a sheepish Alisa sat between Edie and Ryoko.

"So like what did they do to you!?" Edie asked curiously, fussing over her maid. "I bet it was awful! Don't worry, Daddy's gonna sort it."

"_Well..._ I don't actually remember much if I'm honest..." Revealed Alisa, blushing with embarrassment. Ryoko didn't doubt in the slightest that she was fibbing; it was unlikely whoever held her hostage had kept her memory intact. But what exactly did DIVERGENT want with Alisa and why were they returning her? The way they went on, it was as if they saved Alisa from the clutches of Kongou's hired shinobi but Satoshi's words suggested 004 kidnapped her. Since he was the person confirmed to be in contact with her, he must've been the one to bring her to DIVERGENT despite not knowing a thing.

Then again, who should she believe? 

The suspicious pharmaceutical company, the mysterious handsome stranger who keeps making odd appearances or the boy with an unhealthy obsession with the maid?

"Don't worry, the train should be ready soon. I'm just hoping everything goes smoothly..."

"Why wouldn't it?" Ryoko asked, eyebrow raised. Edie seemed hesitant to answer.

"You can stop biting my head off, Hyūga Whore! It's just a feeling... a hunch, okay?"​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 24, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
The Uchiha didn?t say a word before the actions of his opponent.The enigmatic facts like the metallic arm that had got him on the ground before were not something he really cared about, with such scarce information from his enemy, only thing he would be able to do was try to escape or fight it out to gather the knowledge needed for a proper attack. He was too concentrated on trying to find an opening through that careless but seemingly effective attack of his; once he would find it, the white tiger?s dance would be unleashed with all the wrath that the one guardian of the leaf could make fall upon his opponent. But it didn?t happen.

The enemy managed to find a way to get out of the situation the ANBU had gotten him into and then prepared a counter attack. The sound of the metallic limb of his opponent warned the jinchuriki of the imminent danger but he wouldn?t back down, if he did so possibilities of an unknown troublesome technique that could make more than simply damage him would arise and as such he went forward to confront the danger. As he went in for the attack, Akaya hesitated for a second, the different gleam of each of the opponent?s eyes called his attention as he distinguished the contrasting heterochromatic effect of the sapphire blue and scarlet red. 

Recovering his concentration, the leaf shinobi pulled his body, avoiding the first - and in his eyes - powerful fist; his ears managing to catch the sound of the strong wind created by the failed strike. With a desperate move, Akaya managed to deflect the second blow which didn?t really lose that much in power compared to the one before. A second time their eyes met and then the shocking revelation came to him, the sharingan, the blood line of the Uchiha clan, was glowing furiously in the orbs of that man.

The shock of the moment was such that it was the third, indeed, the third move of his opponent  was the one that caught him defenseless, the strength of the hit forcing the boy?s gaze to get fixed on the sky due to the upper-cut technique used. For an instant, the Uchiha gave thanks that part of his mask, which now was cracked in it?s lower part, was what received part of the impact otherwise he would have way more serious problems than the ones he already had. His body being raised about twenty centimeters from the ground didn?t have even a second to recover when a new blow delivered by the leg of the foe struck him and as a result he was sent flying back.

The pain was there indeed and the reaction of his defense was slow, that much he knew yet that wasn?t what worried him. In his mind only one thing was accumulating: a silent, powerful and cold rage. The reasons didn?t matter, the time he has had it ,neither. What made him feel incensed in that very moment was just the simple, stupid, and yet frustrating fact that his opponent, someone who he knew - by his scent - was not an Uchiha, had as his weapon that thing he has longed for throughout his entire life, the Sharingan. For him who has wished to obtain the same power of his kin and yet would never achieve such a feat, it was ridiculous, unconceivable!! It was something he would never accept!! That such filth, that a dirty nobody who probably wasn?t even part of Konoha, was staining with a mediocre role of savior the glorious splendor of those eyes.

As such, his motives to defeat the foe before him increased, he wouldn?t only protect his men from him, he would also retrieve the treasure of his clan or destroy it so it wouldn?t be in the hands of the filth. All of this thoughts arriving to him in less than a second, caused in the guy an abrupt and instinctive movement. With all the rage and strength flowing through his body, Akaya took advantage of his current situation and in mid air started to perform a bunch of violent spins until he himself turned into a wild tornado unleashing the Passing Fang of the Inuzuka Clan.

Like that, the black-haired boy used his technique and with all of his power moved down, striking the ground of the forest and digging a hole which he would use to move underground. Like a starving serpent going after its prey, the "drill" advanced through by creating a tunnel, only guided by his nose, the Uchiha excavated rapidly until he positioned himself below the feet of his enemy. Appearing with a similar effect of a explosion, from under the earth, Akaya stopped the Tsuga and grabbed his enemy?s ankles as both were propelled upwards; then using the remaining centrifugal effect of his technique, he made a few spins and launched the other contender towards the starless sky before landing and by applying chakra in his feet plus the rebound, propelled himself upwards, against the enemy. 

It was then that the lion combo exploded.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 24, 2014)

*??? l S-Rank Mission*

A strike well executed, through what he'd gathered he noted his movements were almost a par with him own, he was a devastating force and he contemplated his prowess. It was as it all previous battles encounters he had had to this day mattered not compared to the strength of this boy, failure couldn't be an option, as the more he wasted time, the more lives died under their guise. A battle that flair so openly a midst the night sky. Soon after the final hit collided with his mask, his body was sent into an abyssal distance, his vision became to blur as his body began to riddle into a spin, violently his body began to swirl under a force that cause him to shroud his body in a clawing force that allowed him to destroy the earth beneath his feet. Something about his aura changed, as if some hidden resolution awakened under a veil of maddening anger. Of course, he simply announced that he would kill each and every of his men if he weren't to stop him, but that wasn't the case. It's as if he noted some distinct quality within him that allowed him to break through yet another limiter. An escapade for a sentiment buried under. He didn't care, he wouldn't allow any one to do die, and he couldn't die either. Not to some lowlife, not to some boy who followed blindly, not to sheep. 

His feet where held under the force of a grip, he didn't execute the technique on to him, but allowed himself to connect it with another, soon his body flew towards a distance into the void sky, his body wrangled under a force before he could truly feel the impending demise that would befall him, he closed his left eyes and focused. His Sharingan speaking for him, while the fist few strike began, he was utterly worthless to counter act. They were fierce, one blew his breath away after it managed to strike into his ribs, the other followed on the opposite side with the same amount of force, his arms made it so his body seemed to be a marionette. He ushered himself above him striking an equally painful strike towards his chin, plummeting him closer to the very earth they had once stood upon. The speed of execution was marvelous, one could say that it only caused the young enigma to wonder once more... 

The lives he has taken and the lives he has failed... It all seemed to gather under the same coil. There weren't no men in this world whom he wouldn't fail, victory held no meaning at this point, and so why did he refuse to die? Why did he allow himself comfort that moment? He didn't know, but the thought coursed through him, and memories began to elude thought and anger began to boil so constant, that subconsciously his hand began to ran under the force of greater chakra molding, the sound of metal began to churn and twist, soon assimilating what he had learn through the eyes, he initially twisted much like how the body did, but did not execute the technique he ushered, he couldn't, he used it to allow himself balance. Noted, this was what angered, him. He must... not only a Jinchuuriki, but an Uchiha... If he only knew...

But right now, he was enemy. He would die!! For the sake of everyone, he had to die. His feet met the earth with a powered stomp, the ground beneath he shattered under the force, turning his head towards the sky once more exposing the swirls of those eyes of his, his hand made it upwards, as the artificial tenketsu began to react to his movement. Soon at the opening of his palm, he hand release a pulse, a shock wave of kinetic force that blew the Shinobi into the sky, loosening his momentum and balance, followed with it, he pulled once again the metallic wire, however this time, with the help of his manipulation technique, he ushered it to coil around the ANBU boy, with the carabiner soon holding him in place... Like a snake it's prey, he moved his feet, twisting his body as he used the very force of his weight against him, twisting him under the speed of a wild flame under heavy breeze, soon embellishing the thought, he allowed the body to plummet with a tug of his own strength, awaiting this boy's demise.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 25, 2014)

*~ Ai Takahashi ~*

_Budding_

"Young Miss.. young Miss?!"

A soft thud resonated from the knock on the ornately designed cherry wood door of Ai's room. Even though he had took care of her since she was a little girl; even so Sosetsu always tried to wake her fruitlessly.

** Knock! **

The door was so solid that it would meet even the softest knock with an hardy response as if it were hit by the mightiest man. But even such a mighty noise couldn't wake Ai from her usual deep sleep. Nothing outside the aroma of food could ever hope to wake her.

Knowing that Sosetsu always remembered to bring her favorite food with him whenever he needed to get her out of bed. Which always worked without failure.

"Young Miss I've brought Macaroons, it would be a shame if I had to eat them all myself."

Sosetsu's voice was so impressive even the door stood no chance in it's wake. Though something was off this time, Ai would have jumped at the word macaroon, but instead there were no sign of stirring, or response. This was very unlike her, growing worried Sosetsu firmly seized the knob in his hand swiftly turning, and charging into Ai's room.

There were no signs of her anywhere, but clear clues as to where she had gone. Her window beside her bed was wide open, and the breeze from outside were causing her curtains to wave. The strong scent of Strawberries was wafting from the window. 

"Yong Miss you could have told me that you were leaving, I guess wherever you are you rushed off in a hurry if you forgot to take your headband with you."

Usually her headband which was place on a scarlet colored cloth would be wrapped around her waist, but it was lying neatly on her bed.

Meanwhile in the streets of Konoha, Ai traveled down the road in the Takahashi's district of town, making sure to be extra careful of running into her parent's friends. She didn't want her parents to worry about her, they already have more than enough to worry about without her getting into trouble.

"I hope Sosetsu doesn't tell them. They'd be upset if they knew I didn't study like I was supposed to, but why would anyone want to sit there, and learn about that boring business stuff?"

Reaching into her bag which rested on her butt she fished around in it trying to find her lunchbox. Maybe if she was more organized it would be easier to do.

**shuffle shuffle**

Finally seeming to have found what she had been looking for she pulled out a brilliantly colored yellow lunch box, which had some ornate design on it, it may have been a manga character as Ai adored reading manga in her free time.

"I love Sosetsu's macaroons, they're so delicious, and he uses the strawberries, and cherries from the gardens for them."

Sitting on the nearest bench Ai took a tiny bite of the bright orange macaroon before getting distracted by something she saw out of the corner of her eye. It was a girl with dark blue hair, and eyes that matched the sky's deep turquoise color.

"She's really pretty.."

Ai looked down at her macaroon taking another bite as she studied this girl who she had never seen before. She was sure she wasn't one of the Takahashi, she didn't look like the others. She had never seen someone with that kind of hair color.

"I wonder what clan is she from.."

Ai closed her lunch box, gently placing it back in her bag.

** Ziiipppp **

Before slinging the bag back over her shoulder as she stood up, trying to sneak up closer to the girl. Afraid to directly approach her she tried to get a better look at the girl, but her strong strawberry scent was doing her no favors.

"I hope she doesn't notice me..."

Ai muttered under her breathe softly, she wasn't good at talking to people, especially people she had never met before. The only person she could really talk to was Sosetsu, but he's known her since she was almost a baby. 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 25, 2014)

*Divergent XIII*

*Ren Houki*

His awakening had been rude and abrupt, with one of the Fuzengakure inspectors coming in to look for his ticket. Ren grumbled to himself, rubbing his eyes, and retrieved the ticket from his bag. It was a small, rectangular piece of card trimmed with a purple lining with the name of the train company right at the top. Below there, were the details of his journey: a return ticket which took him from Konoha to Fuzen, and then back again. "Enjoy your journey, sir," the inspector nodded. 

"I was, before you interrupted me," came the reply, and the Houki went back to a soundless sleep, completely ignoring the now scowling worker. He was too groggy to really care about it, and he just wanted to go back to killing time. There was still another hour and a half left until they arrived...

---

Around forty minutes later after they arrived at Fuzen, they were back at the train station. It would have been thirty, but an additional ten minutes were added on because a new train needed to be used for travel, as Edie had extensively damaged her first class carriage in a fit of rage. Ren didn't mind, though. He'd already been here before, twice, and despite the floods of busily running around, the Houki enjoyed the environment. Everything was clean and the architecture of the building was modern, sleek and attractive; unlike the one in Konoha, which had aged by weathering and change in taste.

Thus, they sat and waited. It was a little awkward at first, but Edie was surprisingly quick to break the ice and talk to Alisa. Though, thinking back, maybe it wasn't that bizarre; she seemed to have been quite close with her during their first mission. What actually was unexpected, however, was her actually being cautious, showing a rare moment of clarity. And Ren was inclined to agree with her hunch. The mission was a B-rank for a reason: there was no chance of them making it all the way back to Konoha without encountering _some_ enemies, and their rival prospector had been desperate enough to hire two shinobi last time. Who's to say he wouldn't hire two again? Or maybe three? Ren's fingers twiddled with the leather handle of his briefcase as he spoke, "I actually agree with Edie," he said, "I don't think it's unlikely that we'll encounter at least some enemies along the way, so we should keep to the formation as close as possible."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 25, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Konoha General Hospital; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 55, Meet the Father V]​

Ryota looked up to April after Hatori spoke on the foul being in his head. His deep pools of crimson narrowed on her. There was definitely something going on here. Though the man couldn't' quite put his finger on what it was. Rolling the footage of the fight with Ogama though his head again he quickly remembers that the dragon had given Akane a bottle of her blood. Part of it was used on the owl while the boy that sat before him drank the rest of it. Cupping his chin Ryota nods. It was possible. Legends long ago told of a clan that used blood in this way. In fact its how Summons came into be. Or so that is the legend if one were so inclined to believe it. 

With his other hand drumming on the table his eyes fall back into Hatori. This was something more. Perhaps it was the fact that Hatori drank the blood, it made the connection more pure than a simple contract on paper. "In you head you say?" he quizzes. Hatori nods while the man looked back up to April. Well it could be. Well, just maybe. Pulling his hand fro his face he allows it to fall on sleeve that fell from his just below the bend in his elbow to his wrist. Pulling it up he shows off a strange tattoo. It was ornate, but hollowed out in the center. "You kno' 'bout summonin'?" {Do you know about Summoning?} is asked. 

Given juts his experience in the Forest of Death and having witnessed the Summoning of Hikari, so if nothing he new that it existed. Being a Shinobi also helps in this aspect. "Dere ah legend." is started after Hatori nods that he knows at least a little about the aspect of Summoning. "Dat tell o' ah clan dat once liv' near Konoha long befo' dere were Ninja. Dat this Clan was wan wid nature. Dat deir blud could bind animals wid odders. Be it people er odder animals." {That tell of a clan that once lived near Konoha long before there were Ninja. And that this Clan was one with nature, that their blood could bind animals with others. Be it with human or beast alike.} He states rubbing his arm.

"Dese blud bindin' would 'ventually be called Contracts 'n' it said dat sum o' de power was eventually loss ower many generations. Naw if any 'o dis is tru, den dat may be what be happenin' 'ere. Ah kno' fo' fact dat sum o' de stronger Summons have telepathic links wid deir contracted. But, wid the connection dun straight drew de blud... dat may 'splain why it be dat Cher dere may be echoing back on you 'n' ah wid mo' cher's instinct." {These blood bindings would eventually come to be called contracts, that are said to have lost power over many generations. Now, if any of this is true, that may be what is happening here. I know for a fact that some of the stronger Summoning's have telepathic links with the contracted. But, with the connection done straight through the blood ... that may explain why it is that her instincts are reflecting back in you.}

"Dis is all speculation dough." is added while he allowed his arm to rest back onto the table. While her father spoke Akane had kept her eyes on the remains of her food. Turning she wiped a tear from her face then she grinned as she turned back to Hatori and the others after April objected to Hatori making the conversation less than positive twice now. She put a had close to his, "Dun worry 'bout ol' Akane, Ah needed to kno' dat. Mak meh feel gud to kno' dat mah dad made dings right wid mah aunt." {Don't worry over me, I needed to know that. It makes me feel good to know that my dad made things right with her death.} Ryota grinned, that was his little girl. He needed not reply to it as it seemed that both April and Akane made it clear, sometimes things happen. But it is those things that can make you stronger as well. 

Ryota then snapped his fingers twice and pointed down the large satchel at Emiko's side, "My, it was probably a bad idea to suggest a toast.", "Ah toast is never ah bad idea." is stated while the woman pulled a flask out. With another hand Ryota motioned a waiter over, "Four glasses please." the woman asks sweetly. The man nods and walks off. "If we gun toast it gun be proper lak." is stated as he screwed the top free. Instantly the soft smell of Blueberry spreads through the air. Akane's eyes widen. Was it? Yes it had to be. Drool started to form at the corners of her mouth as four glasses are then sat on the table. Figuring that Hatori may not be familiar with what Moon Shine was, or drinking at all he make equal pouring of about three ounces each. Just enough to really get the taste and not bother. 

Passing them out he holds the glass up, "To friends, family 'n' de like." is declared. 

_- A little bit later_

The small group stood at the entrance of the Konoha Wok and Ryota placed a hand on Hatori's shoulder opposite of April. "Ah kno' dat you haf more dings on you mind boy-o. Call it ah hunch. We staying at dat new 'otel... wat it called Emiko?", "It isn't knew hun, just remolded. Gina and Suzume's Seventh Heaven." is replied. Ryota nods. "What the dunderhead is trying to say Hatori, if you want to ask him anything else come and see us. Well be here until he finds another mark, Room 303." is stated for the man. "It was gud to meet you Hatori, you tak care youself naw." {It was good meeting you Hatori, you take care of yourself now.} Ryota states. "Agreed" Emiko adds with a bow. 

"Naw dat Ah see 'ow lat it be. You wan crash wid us Akane?" is asked. He would have offered to Hatori, but he boy already looked uncomfortable. "No danks dad, Ah liv at de Medical Academy, granny Kuriyama, cher nice to meh." she states looking at Hatori. Walking up to him she gives him a hug and kisses him on the cheek. "Danks 'gain." 

_-Much Later_

"Did you find out what you wanted?" is asked. Ryota looked over to Emiko as he opened the door to their room. "Maybe" ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 25, 2014)

*Suzume & Zansatsu|Liquid Time*

*[Train, Fuzengakure]*​
[Divergent Special Event: Take Alisa Back]
Liquid Time​
Confied to the third from last car on the train, Suzume sat in her leather seat with her cheeks puffed in indignation. Hands bound  together with a set of shiny silver colored handcuffs they lay on the small table that separated the two couches of any given cabin. "I told them do-do heads I was sorry." she mumbled as one of the attendants stood by her with a billy club in hand. Just in case she tried anything. "I bought a ticket though." she stated holding the fresh ticket she bought, or rather was forced to, when they arrived her in Fuzen. The man rolled his head over his shoulder and peered down onto the girl. 

"This is a precaution young lady, just incase you try anything stupid again." the man states turning back to his normal post. "B-but I paid for everything! I even promised I'd behave! At least let me stay with my Nee-San!" Suzume exclaims, "Even that poor man, I covered all his expenses and wages for six months!" Suzume started to tear up while she pulled her balled fist to her eyes. "I understand that little lady, but orders are orders, so please be on your best behavior while the car begins to load." he says turning. His eyes were brown, but they weren't full of contempt or hate. In fact they seemed to reflect a kindness as the man looked over her.

"You know, I have a daughter about you age back home. What are you, fifteen?" he asks. Suzume shakes her head, "Nope, I'm twelve!" is replied with a grin. The man's face widened in shock, "It has to be the things they put in the foods these days." he mutters below his breath. Pulling a bar of candy from his front pocket he sits it on the table. "She likes these almond bars, I assume that if your a normal little girl, you'll like them too." Suzume's eyes widen to saucers while people started to crowd into the car. She even ignored the fact that he may be calling her anything but normal as she lifted the treat up to her face. "I love candy!" is exclaimed while she tore into the wrapper as if she was a crazed animal. 

The man sweat dropped as bits of paper and wrapper goes everywhere. She was even more violent than his little girl was when it came to getting to the candy inside.  In less time it took to form a single seal the candy bar in its entirety is gone with only a chocolate smudge on her face as indication that there was ever a bar to begin with. Reaching up to the railing the man pulled a CB Microphone to his lips, "This is Car Three, we are half loaded." he relays up front. 

>"Copy that Car Three, the Train is loading now. But we are also waiting for that new first class bus, so we are expecting a ten Minute Delay."

"Copy that Conductor." is replied. Suzume pulled her head over her shoulder and looked to the door that lead to the car behind them. "Something wrong?" the guard asks. "I thought I heard something." 

_ATTENTION PASSENGERS. _
_The Train will be preparing to depart shortly. We hope that you enjoy your trip and thank you for Choosing Kage Rail for your Traveling Needs _​
_-Some Time Earlier Earlier_


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hebiashi, Kira
Kirigakure Native
Sell-sword/Hit Woman



Upon exiting Mr. Kongou's Hideout both Ryo and the disguised Satoshi are confronted by the Chunin that would be in charge of attaining Alisa for the foul man. Hebiashi tilts her gaze from the younger Ninja as he introduced himself as Hyūi Furīman and it wasn't long until he was talking. Apparently Hyūi here had decided to do research of his own on all that may have been participating in this little excursion to retrieve a lowly Maid that had been taken all that long ago. While he, Sat, had done the same. It wasn't to this extent. Not that there was much Intel on Shinobi Hyūi to start with.    

Mentally Satoshi furrowed his brow as he listened and opened the file handed over to him. To at least show some interest in what was being stated. Not that he really needed too. He'd worked with Ryu on the last mission and the boy was as slow as molasses in the dead of a Land of Iron winter. He hardly listened to strategy which nearly cost the mission last time. Not that his, Satoshi's, work wasn't destroyed by the man with the lightning scar on his face. 

The second thing that the file didn't mention about dear hard headed Ryu here, is that he had a pension for running headlong into fist that would cave any normal person's skull in. But that aside, it pretty well pegged this horn head's personality to a point. Closing the file as the tike talked Saotshi folded his arms behind 'her' head while Hyūi continued with his base stratagem and had to admit that this kid was well prepared, but that didn't mean that this plan wasn't without it's flaws and there was no way to account for who may have been sent on the Mission to bring Alisa home. If it were a similar group to last time, then the sheer stupidity of anyone like Edie Nakano could be enough to lay even the best laid plans to rest. 

But he held his tongue as the boy placed the blame solely on the fact that the last Mission failed because they weren't able to work together. True, but that didn't take into account that this 'Dragon Prince' decided that Satoshi's plans weren't good enough to go with and left the puppeteer so he could go up and take the fight to the enemy. Discarding the fact that Satsoshi had set up contingency plans in the basement. Nor did he seem to know that Satoshi succeeded in evading the White only to have the Maid taken by a much stronger foe. 

With the plan decided on and by that dictated by the big haired toddler, the group decided to intercept the train on en-route from Fuzen to Konoha. 


_-Less Earlier_

The plan started off a lot smother than Satoshi expected it to be and after they reached the long iron snakes that were the tacks the plan is set in motion as the train arrived. Like good little pawns they set the Explosive Tags where Hyūi expected them to go, but being hired by Mr. Nakano to derail the kidnapping attempt, Satoshi instead sets Flash Bang Tags and route Hyūi's Ckakra through them with his threads instead of on the Explosive Tags that were now made into tags he could use it he so needed them. After that Hyūi heads into the conductors cabin and compromises the the man and pulls the brake to make the train come to a complete stop. 

But by the time that the tyke was back, Satoshi was already gone, going by the plan he'd be going into the third car, but there was no reason to let possible witnesses live. Now was there? So Satoshi decides to enter the last car and work his way up. It should take less than a few seconds to reach the third car and secure it.  


Kicking the door in Satoshi enters the car lopping the surprised ticket taker's  throat in wire as he did. Make use of the Body Flicker Satoshi reaches the head of the car and tuns to all the people there. With a wave and a foul grin the size of Konaha he wrapped all their necks with the thin wire he used on the guard just moments earlier. That guard, now recovered, started to make his way up to the intruder, but there be little chance to detain the devil. No, pulling toward him Satoshi kills all the occupants by taking their heads from their shoulders. One car down, two left to secure on his part.

Hitting the next car Hebiashi buries a Kunai in the ticket taker's eye and Body Flickered to the front of the car allowing her threads and wire to dangle behind her. Reappearing Hebiashi pulled her hands toward her causing the wire she wrapped around the people, that just started to realize that the guard was killed, to grow taught. Bodies are constricted and pulled together while blood started to seep from shallow wounds. But before they could even start to scream the web of wire cuts them into small bits painting the car a lovely new red color. 

_-With Suzume_

Her eyes were fixed on the door at the end of the car. There was something going on. She could tell it. She felt a thin hint of metal moving about. But she couldn't tell what it was. "You hear something again Suzume?" her personal guard asks. The girl shakes her head. "No, not hear. I feel something" is given in response. "I'm.."

The back door slammed open and a bloodied Hebiashi enters the room. Suzume's eyes widen she could feel it, the wires and could even see them somewhat glint in the light even as the guard tried to draw his gun. Blood erupts from everywhere as Hebiashi's wires cut everyone in the car down, save the small girl that was now bathed in her guard's blood. Satoshi had instantly recognized her. She was the girl that they, Edie and Alisa, visited in the hospital on the day that Satoshi put in motion the events that led up to this. Suzume went to put the cuffs in her mouth, but the shock made her pause long enough for Satoshi to Flicker over to her. Sitting down in the booth with Suzume a curved Kunai slides under her chin, *"Lets not do anything you'll regret now."* is stated. Suzume froze forcing the tears to stay at bay. "Why are you doing this lady?" is asked her body still tense. *"It's my job."* ~


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 25, 2014)

*Taneda*
Train Bound for Fuzenkagure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part XIV

----------​
Taneda sat silently as he listened to her explain the ins and outs of the Land of Iron and a bunch of facts he hadn't even realized himself about the White. The girl seemed to bring forth a staggering intellect, in fact, at least concerning these things which came naturally to the station of samurai. Meanwhile the genin soaked up the information like a sponge. 

_"Geez. She's heavy..." _he thought to himself as she pushed him playfully, though the gesture threatened to just bump him off the side of the train entirely. _"I wonder what that is...not a jutsu, but..."_

He sat for a short while after she'd explained all that, and then glanced over at her., struggling to come to terms with the question he was trying to ask. Not that it was difficult to for him to say, but simply because he didn't know just how to say it. "I didn't know a good chunk of what you just told me. Thank you, for the lesson. But...what are you like? The way you spoke about that was more...fact. What's your passion? Besides wanting to be a samurai, what makes Suzume....Suzume?"

But just before she could answer, the train inspectors had reached the end of the line, slamming the door open as he peered out at them both. *"Tickets please..."*

---------

_ATTENTION PASSENGERS. _
_The Train will be preparing to depart shortly. We hope that you enjoy your trip and thank you for Choosing Kage Rail for your Traveling Needs _​
Taneda listened idly as the others continued to discuss things with Alisa, glancing distractedly out the window, his chin in the palm of his hand as they chattered away. Discussions of tactics, how Alisa had been, and everything else simply went over his head as he sat there, though a certain part of him _was _paying actual attention.

_"Maybe we should have done something to help her out, when she had no ticket...but she's strong. She'll be fine. Right?"_

Taneda sighed, getting up with a stretch as he turned to the others. "We concur on a tight formation. For now though, we need to use the restroom. Please excuse us."  And then Taneda strode out of the car, headed for the next one over to get to the bathroom...at least on paper. 

_"This is stupid. We're being stupid. This isn't our business. We should jus-"_

The genin froze as he opened the next door.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 25, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
For an instant the boy felt the chance of victory in his hands, with the lion combo being effective to a certain extent, the young assassin was ready to finish his enemy but once again the masked one frustrated his attempts of taking a significant advantage. His hands as a reaction to what he was seeing performed hand seals ready to attack, however when he finsihed, the wave of energy expelled by his now safe opponent messed with his direction and the control of his movements in mid air, his fall was destabilized. Thus he became the easy prey of the strong will of his foe represented by those metallic strings which left no room for the ANBU to act although in his lungs the high tempered flames were ready to come out. His body impeded of any sort of mobility, was pulled as if it were a doll and directed in a way that his imminent destiny was to brutally crash against the ground.

The gravity along with the ominous strength displayed by his opponent made Akaya realize that if he struck the earth directly he would be done for, everything would be over and if by chance he didn?t end up as a lifeless mimicry of what a real ANBU was, he would at least be out of the fight. The moment of concern didn?t last long as the only thing he could do  to expell the flames stored inside himself before the impact. 

*CRASH*

The disastrous fall sound accompanied by flames, as if a meteorite had hit the earth, echoed through the area were the contenders remained alone. Akaya?s body wasn?t responding, the fire used a split second before the impact saved him from bigger damage but that didn?t mean he got saved. His temple on the left side obtained a bleeding wound as if he had been attacked with a knife, the lower part of his mask was completeky destroyed only covering the eyes and forehead while his mouth could be clearly seen, pain took over him for an instant what made him realize he wouldn?t be able to stand right away. For a moment Akaya wondered what actually moved this enemy of his, someone who would go at him with such strength and determination. Why would someone fight it out for a bunch of people, unknown people, whose destiny had already caught up with them? Because his reasons he ought to have if he was trying to risk his own life in this sort of meaningful yet useless battle. For a moment the Uchiha wondered if the will of this foe was just as strong as his own, he wanted to test it out.

It took seconds, seconds that passed as if they were hours, before the figure of the jinchuuriki would stand above the small flames present. As if he were some sort of being coming out from hell, he stood up straightening his aching body. Slowly he reached to his neck and pressed one of the two buttons on the device attached to it; he turned on the communicator that only allowed the three authorities in charge of the massacre to talk among themselves and asked a very simple question"Hawk-senpai, how is the mission going?"he questioned as his sight never left from the image of the opponent. It took only a moment before the answer would come from the other side of the line, and it was then that a grin appeared in his mouth. A mocking, hypocrite, sadistic and almost evil smile was what he was displaying."I see, so the mission is over." was what came from his mouth as he had an idea of what those words would cause on his counterpart. The mission had ended, the lives of mor ethan two thousand people had been taken by a bunch of kids and teenagers while the man of the metallic arm was there, losing his time with what supposedly was the cause of it all. 

"What will you do now, hero? My goal accomplished is now. Do you still think that you can emerge victorious from a battle you?ve already lost?!"Akaya spoke raising his voice as he looked at the metallic wire user, the eyes of the beast showing through his own, glittering powerfully through the holes of the half-destroyed cat shaped mask. It was then that his hands moved again, as he threw four kunai, all of them with active explosive tags hanging. Two of them got stuck on the ground, about fifty centimeters from the enemy?s feet. The third one behind him, forming a triangle with the other two while the remaining one was thrown softly into the air above the individual.

*BOOOOM!!!*

-----------------------------------------------------
With Takao and Kaito, everything was already said and done. One hour and a half went by and Eien was now nothing but a ghost town. What they were doing was gather the elements that accepted their duties and took part in the fest of blood and madness. Where the captain of this mission was and what he was doing was something that concerned both ANBU and of course they would made him accept the consequences of leaving a mission just like that without any sort of explanation. It was then that a voice reached the ears of the older Uchiha_"Hawk-senpai, how is the mission going?"_is what he heard, for an instant Takao thought of scolding the person speaking to him but he decided it was not the time and instead decided to answer.

"Everything has gone as planned. We are now gathering our elements so we can depart."is what he said awaiting a response but instead only thing he got was_"I see, so the mission is over."_is what he heard through the communicator. He thought it was strange, what was Akaya doing? he raised his voice as if talking with someone else, where was the boy?"Lynx, where are you?"he questioned with an authoritary tone but as a reply he got the noise of the device being turned off.

"I don?t like this..."


----------



## Chronos (Jun 25, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l S-Rank Mission l A True Failure Never Losses Hope*










​
A successful hit, he witnessed the child plummet. Ground himself under the pressure of his own weight. His attack stream seem to have ended, however before he had managed to reach the earth, his body veiled himself under a power of flames. So he was technically able to manipulate flamed beyond simple hand seals? Who was this boy? Witnessing his demise he pulled on his wire, the coil of metal wiring burning his metallic arm. But any sensation had been lost, this arm held no nerves that would cause him pain. Simply breaking and severing the arm would cause him to wail uncontrollably. But he stood still, witnessing as brought his fingers to him communicator. Soon the boy smirked under a veil of a  maddening achievement.  Those words that soon breath out of his lips. The mission was a success... he lost... he failed... once again... another stacked failure before him. Those eyes of his radiating the gleam of demons. The battle of which he held had now turned towards not a boy, not a man, but towards a beast. The memories of a youth wherein he witnessed a woman's blood spill before his eyes, the crimson liquid spreading through the earth before him as his hands placed themselves upon her dead carcass. Embracing the embellishment and perfect portray of love. 

Soon the face of a man who take the summon he once held, the hand that he sacrificed to beat all odds had failed him for the second time... No lives were saved, simply lives taken and lost. What brought the sentiment he felt... the sentiment of failure... Simply cause he could never met his own expectations. He could truly never win... He could truly never save. His hands released all strength, before he was met to his knees, his hands placed on the earth before him as the weight soon crumbled upon him. What else rather than empty promises and weak resolution he could never accomplish...

As the kunai met his direction he suddenly saw himself as before... dying. Not accomplishing as thing, as there stood before him a myriad of bodies that had already been taken. He witnessed another sentiment evoke, subconsciously his anger continued to metastasize, swirl within the center of his core. Soon his hand rose and a pound was met, releasing and even stronger shockwave than before that radiated into a circle, soon the explosive have formed around him and covered under their force had the boy suffered the extent of their punishment, this proxy technique that simply allowed him to slightly extinguish a portion of the damage taken had left him vulnerable. His coat broken, exposing a bloodied chest, the sleeves that hanged on the edge of the arm, the Melody Arm V2 completely exposed, the mask that revealed his right eyes of the Sharingan, the swirls as evident as the flames that flailed behind him. As he stood slowly stumbling on his step, his breath held hesitation. 

"You're... You're..." 

The frustration that coursed through his voice, those eyes that were blatant in ecstasy of maddening fury, the flames of those eyes represented truth of his desperation. From the very force of his being, he channeled powered of which he didn't even know. The smog before him rose towards the sky as he no longer felt anything. The pain of the physical couldn't shroud the emotional. It was as if he felt him mind become poison. A toxic cloud roamed his thoughts, his heart-beat at the pace of wild horses running on the summers trail. 

"Goodbye..."

His voice became a whisper. A hush of the nocturne sky. As he rose his arm above his head once more, the strength of the many as his witnessed his mask drop. Exposing his face, not that he could hide himself. It was none other than Rosuto. A boy whom apparently died at the second half of the exams. 

​
His hand began to react to the massive surge, before he threw a massive technique, a sound that began to scale through, becoming louder and louder that went through the village. A faint glint that caused men to drop to their knees. A sound that would work with the channels of the ear, and caused them to be unable to move. Before he used his full extent of his strength to propel himself towards the sky, he pulled his wire once more, playing all summoning tags upon them. The large extent of it, had produced a myriad of kunai, within them all held a explosive tag, before he began to spin wildly and the kunai all landed in different section of the village. Like a shower soon the building were held under a flurry of blade.

Soon as he placed himself on the floor, he glared down on the boy and spoke.

"Bang" 

BOOOM!!!!


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 26, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> *~ Ai Takahashi ~*
> 
> _Budding_
> 
> ...



Kukiko keeps herself silent Kyo was as reluctant as she expected but their meeting was far from ordinary catching him off guard likely was far from the best option but it served it's purpose. She got to speak to him in a far more private situation, as compared to doing it on TV or in front of members of the clans.

Seeing Kyo go back inside the Gym she turns away taking her leave folding his arms uncomfortably. _Clipped my own wings, heh. I believe otherwise Kyo._ The next time they would meet will be in battle, and neither of them would be willing to lose with so much on the line for both clans.

Passing down the street hands in the open she came to a halt for a brief moment before she starts to walk at a regular pace once again, clocking the remains of what looked to a breaded product, stranger still the crumbs hadn't yet been picked up by the birds or rodents. Then the smell of that perfume.

Kukiko sighed and stops hand reaching into her pocket and asking, "If you plan to follow me the least you could of done is not use such a distinctive fragrance that is one step too far."

She looked around the street looking for any sort of reaction to her words that might indicate her suspicions were not misplaced, in truth was she concerned that it was her little brother but then she remembered she personally put him to bed and he wouldn't of been able to keep his big mouth shut for this long so all that was left was either a stranger or someone sent by her father to keep an eye on her while she was in Konoha.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 26, 2014)

[/FONT][/QUOTE]

Akarusa, Hatori
Meet the Father V​
Hatori tilts his head listening to what her father had to say, by now he was fairly certain he understood what he was saying, the strange derelict that Akane and Ryota used. "Interesting legend, I might need to look into it and try see if I can find anything out about this clan... heh me contemplating reading, April I am not sure I even recongise myself any more."

"For the better..."April comments sounding strangely happy, maybe he wouldn't become the same as Dust. Zyanno told her to guide him, so that is exactly what she intended to do she could never forgive his family but maybe she could forgive Hatori.

~Later~

Hatori steps out in the cooler air outside the Wok, where everyone was saying their final goodbyes to one another, "It's been a pleasure sir, and look forward to our next meeting." He then turns to say his goodbyes to Akane but is taken by surprise when she lunged forward and wraps her arms around his back giving him a kiss on the cheek. Hatori for once not reaching for his weapon on instinct closed his eyes before returned the gesture. "Nilsi hentil kilta anno."

April smirks landing on his shoulder and says, "Allow me to translate, 'There are four seasons in a year'. Naturally it has a deeper meaning, but I think it's best leave you to discover but each season has a different meaning and goals to achieve."

Hatori takes a deep breath breaking the hug and smirked, putting his hands on her shoulders "I promised Mizuriono to keep you alive and provide support where it is needed, why stop now. No goodbyes for you, a far more suitable phrase would be... until we meet again."

Pulling away he waved stepping backwards maintaining eye contact until he was a couple of feet between them and begins to move along down the street a wide smile across his face, "Summer...".


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 26, 2014)

LunarCoast said:


> Kukiko keeps herself silent Kyo was as reluctant as she expected but their meeting was far from ordinary catching him off guard likely was far from the best option but it served it's purpose. She got to speak to him in a far more private situation, as compared to doing it on TV or in front of members of the clans.
> 
> Seeing Kyo go back inside the Gym she turns away taking her leave folding his arms uncomfortably. _Clipped my own wings, heh. I believe otherwise Kyo._ The next time they would meet will be in battle, and neither of them would be willing to lose with so much on the line for both clans.
> 
> ...



Ai's face immediately flushed, becoming almost as red as the strawberries she smelled of. She had to control herself as she tried to contain herself so she didn't let out a loud squeal in surprise as she was found out.

"She's already discovered me, I can't  do anything but approach her now.. But I'm not good at talking to people, especially not other girls."

Ai never having a female friend had no idea how to even approach this new girl, her heart was pounding in her chest, and she began to sweat as she got more nervous. She tended to psyche herself out when it came to these kind of things. While she was very knowledgeable, and sharp; she had no people skills whatsoever.

Ai began to twiddle her fingers as she was unsure how to react the girl acknowledging her presence. She knew she had to do something soon while she still had the girl's attention. 

Taking a large gulp she moved slowly from behind the cover she was using, placing her hands clasped together in her lap as she rigidly bowed, obviously still nervous, and unsure of the girl.

"H-h...ello..I am Ai Takahashi from the Takahashi clan."

She stayed in that position as she continued to talk, doing whatever she could to avoid eye contact with the girl, even at the risk of looking unnatural, or silly.

"I didn't mean to f-follow you, I j...ust thought you were real..ly pretty."

"I'm really sorry... I know it was rude of me."

Doing what she knows best Ai pulled her bag off of herself, and placed it on the ground fishing out her lunchbox which shined brilliantly in the sun. Removing the lid the sweet aroma of the macaroons Sosetsu made wafted gracefully into the air, which previously smelt of the strawberry that Ai adored so much.

"P-..lea..se take one, my butler made them for me, and they are ve-ry delicious.."

Still refusing to make eye contact Ai held her arms out in front of her still slightly bowed as the container full of beautifully decorated macaroons was presented. Ai hoped that her peace offering would help the girl forgive her rudeness before.

Her pink hair fell beside her face, but not for long as she slowly stood back upright, her scarlet eyes glancing over the girl's body analyzing it, trying to decode any information she could, but to no avail. Ai was sharp, but she couldn't possibly identify this girl who seemed different than the rest of the people she knew. 

"W..w-hat is your name?"

Ai gave a weak smile, she was still obviously nervous as her usually pale skin was still reddish in appearance due to her embarrassment. Though secretly she was happy inside, maybe this could be here chance to finally make a friend, a girl at that. 

Ai hoped the girl didn't already have a bad impression of her. But how couldn't she with some weird girl trailing her, and acting awkwardly when she was discovered. The girl seemed to be a ninja, while Ai wasn't wearing her headband which meant she didn't look very much like a ninja.

_*She looks a few years younger than me, but she's much taller..*_

Ai wondered what such a girl could possibly be doing in this district of the village, people who weren't of the clan didn't often travel this far. The Takahashi lived on the outskirts of town, tucked along the inner wall of the village, but had a very large compound due to their status.
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 26, 2014)

*Taneda*
Hida Clan Complex

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part XI

----------​
The tall, lanky Hida downed the rest of his meal and then set his plate down in the middle of the courtyard, Taneda still silently staring at him, though something in his eyes seemed...angry? Frustrated? Upset? Yoshitsune raised an eyebrow, a question or answer on the tip of his lips as he peered down at this student of his. "Ah...right. Forgot to mention I was going to be in town, didn't I? Slipped my mind." He brought a hand to his forehead, tsking himself. "At any rate, let's begin!"

He motioned to the each of them. "I noticed from the exams at the very least that the both of you seem  to have a good grasp of how to fight with taijutsu. And you there...seem at least adept." He points to Taneda. "He on the other hand, really needs to round out his capabilities in terms of hand to hand combat, as well. So I propose for you all, a bell test.  Normally it'd just be Taneda, but that would just lead to him never catching it. So the goal, now, is for you all to get the bell, but the one to physically snatch it from me, must be Taneda." He leaned over, and picked up a scrap of a tentacle from the plate. "And since I don't actually have a bell, we'll use this dinky little calamari piece. Alright?" He made a single hand sign, but there was no visible effect from it. 

"Begin."


----------



## Bringer (Jun 26, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*
*Divergent*

The teen entered the hideout, his eyes immediately seeing two figures. One man who wore Kongou's mooks usual uniform, and then a mysterious woman. It didn't take a genius to figure out which one was his partner, but rather this woman was the Chunin captain was yet to be seen. Seeing as Ryu was the last to arrive, the guard sent both him and the woman due to the reason Kongue wanted to have a few words with them. 

After Kongou addressed Hebiashi, who the young prince presumed to be the name of the woman he was working with, he immediately began to give orders. Firstly he started off with saying that the Chunin that was assigned on this mission had already been briefed and was waiting for them outside. So if this woman wasn't the Chunin, then who was? What was their captain like, would he be competent unlike last time? Ryu recalled that the last Chunin captain was a easy going fellow who had a penchant to be slothful. 

Whatever happened to him?

Quickly dismissing the thought since the man was most likely killed on the last mission, the dragon prince continued to listen to Kongou. Not to his surprise however... He had learned Kongou had not given one important detail? Were they really wasting their time for this? After the two were dismissed, both Ryu and Hebiashi made there way outside. The onix eyed teen not being one for idle chitchat remained silent. Not long after they arrived outside, something landed from the rooftops. Completely nonchalant Ryu stared at the mysterious person.

A mere child.

Before any comments could be made, the young boy with thick curly hair and a expressionless face that could give Ryu a run for his money began to pull out something from his ninja bag. "My name is Hyūi Furīman." He spoke without making any eye contact as he pulled out a folder. From that folder he pulled out three files. Said files had information on himself, Ryu, and Hebiashi. How such files contained such knowledge was beyond Ryu, but then again Mr. Kongou was a resourceful man. Handing Hebiashi's file to Ryu, and Ryu's file to Hebiashi he spoke once more, this time with eye contact. "Read up on each other." Ryu watched as he handed Hebiashi his file. "We should head out now, I'll tell you about my plan as we get there."

Since the group was in no rush, they casually walked as Hyūi, a surprisingly competent ninja began to brief them on the mission. "Mr. Kongou had given me all intel from your last mission Ryu. While it was true both sides had failed, both you and Satoshi would've been successful had you cooperated." The dragon prince gave no response. "This time however we'll change that. We'll all be fully aware of each others abilities and will go at them with a plan. Listen up."

So Hyūi's plan was pretty simple. The overly prepared kid had everything they could need. Things such as the train routes and even the Fuzengakure train blue prints. They would wait by the tracks that lie a little beyond Fuzengakure, making it difficult for the Konoha shinobi to seek refuge in Fuzengakure. "Furthermore once we make the train as non viable use of transportation, even if we are defeated they'll all have to find an alternate means of transportation. This would give us time to regroup and strike once more." Before anyone could ask how would they stop said train, the Chunin continued while pulling out the train blue prints. "We'll place paper bombs on these specific spots of the train while the train is still mobile. Will do this by utilizing chakra to walk on the train. Try your best to keep away from windows"

With the plan explained the group had reached their destination. A long set of train tracks, but more specifically the set of train tracks this train particularly was going to use. As they waited by the train tracks they could hear it coming. As Hyūi gave the single the three of them initiated the plan and began to walk on the side of the train and place paper bombs on the required spots. Once all three of them had placed the paper bombs, Hyūi gave another command. "Hop off the train, I'm not going to activate the paper bombs yet." Ryu complying with his Chunin commander, who's competence had earned his respect jumped off the train. He then watched as Hyūi began to run alongside the train before jumping into the air and preforming a jump kick right into the engineers window. Ryu had no idea what went down inside there but it didn't take long for the train to stop. It would appear as Hyūi had probably knocked out the engineer and pulled the breaks. 

The the train decelerating on the tracks made a piercing sound. Not long after it stopped Hyūi had jumped out the window. Ryu assumed now would be a good time for the Chunin to activate the explosives, but he seemed to be holding it off for later. Not long after he had hopped out the train he gave the command. "I'll enter car one.  Ryu you enter car two.  Hebiashi car three." Without another word the three shinobi moved out.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

The request took the three of them by surprise at first; it wasn't normal for a simple dinner to turn into a bell test. As the lanky Hida made his first hand sign, Makoto opened his mouth to speak, "wait, wait, a bell test?" he asked, confused by the sudden development. Both Ren and Yukino, however, were slightly quicker on the uptake. The Houki threw a small group of shurikens, and then immediately flanked to the side, a tantō already flipped into his hand.

_"If he's Taneda's teacher, then naturally he'll have the same abilities as him. He won't use that weird ability to turn the shurikens into something else, because that would leave him open, meaning that the only other course of action he'd take would be to dodge,"_ was his thought process as he proceeded to continue his offensive. Somewhat surprisingly for him, Yukino proved to be just as fast as the blue haired shinobi, appearing on the other side of the scientist in a brief blink. Neither of them were quite as fast as Taneda, but both had a better battle sense in how to operate in close quarters combat, so through an unspoken strategy, the two decided to restrain the man first in order to leave him open for Taneda. Crude, but the easiest strategy to execute in such a short space of time. If he could, Ren wanted to avoid giving Yoshitsune time to prepare. 

"Oh, fine!" Makoto scowled in a rare display of displeasure, somewhat annoyed by the absence of an answer to his question, and appeared behind him, ready to attack in case the man evaded Ren's and Yukino's clutches.


----------



## Grimlorth (Jun 26, 2014)

*Jinsoku Gomakashi - Everyday struggles Arc: Part 1*

As the sun rises, the rays of light emitted slowly begin to shine through Jinsoku's window, across his bed and on to his face. The warmth on his face wakes Jinsoku from his sleep  ''Urgh morning already'' he thinks to himself as he slowly sits up and scuffs his hair with his hand, yawning deeply. 

''Well...time to get up'' he says to himself as he raises his arms, pushing his chest out in an attempt to crack his back. He then places both feet on his bedroom floor whilst sitting on the side of his bed and clicks his fingers. Using Ekorokeshon he then looks around his room after grabbing his Bijon off his bedside table and makes his way downstairs to the kitchen.

 Jinsoku grabs a small pan out of the kitchen cupboard next to the sink and fills it with cold water, placing it on a hob and bringing it to a boil. He then Adds a packet of miso soup and leaves that to cook. Whilst his miso soup cooks Jinsoku makes his way back upstairs, quickly gets ready and makes his way back down. As he makes his way back into the kitchen a sensation of smells hits his nose, making his mouth water and his stomach rumble.

 ''I think it's just about done'' Jinsoku says to himself as he stands over the pan smelling the sensual aromas of the spices from the soup. He then pours the soup into a large deep bowl and carries it over to his table. ''itadakimasu!!!!!!'' Jinsoku shouts before downing the entire bowl, ''Thats breakfast over with, now time for some training'' Jinsoku thinks to himself as he stands up, grabs his bijon and begins to walk towards his front door.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 26, 2014)

*Mission: And Thus He Returned From Where He Came, VI*

*Ren Houki*

The village of people had been decimated in a single night, with the ANBU agents not leaving a single survivor to tell the story. Ren wondered how everybody felt about the mission; were they brimming with pride and glory, or would they get eaten away by the guilt? Both were... ugly; a reflection of the fragility of the human mind. One would suggest that they were too weak to reject the mission they were given, and also too weak to deal with the mental repercussions of killing innocent people. At the same time, the other meant that they took a rare sadistic pleasure in bumping them off, or needed a reaffirmation of their strength which could only be attained by murdering the weak. "How unsightly," Ren murmurred.

A low, ominous ringing sound caught his attention; like the deep roar of a church organ. But it was far too loud to be from a normal instrument, and the faint traces of chakra he felt from the air indicated that it came from a jutsu. Were there people fighting in the town? A survivor who caught on, perhaps? Or someone who infiltrated with the goal of espionage? Slowly, his blue eyes narrowed, and the Houki rose up from the seat he took on the edge of the cliff. He approached Taneda, prodding him with his foot to grab his attention, "did you hear that?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 26, 2014)

*Taneda*
Hida Clan Complex

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part XII

----------​
Yoshitsune blinked at the speed with which the genin all seemed to react to his challenge, Taneda meanwhile caught in an awkward spot. He certainly wasn't strong enough in close quarters combat to keep up with them in that regard, but he trailed their advance as the others engaged his sensei quickly. 

"Oh shi-" the shuriken bounced off his skin as it hardened, with Ren and Yukino both banging their hands up against his stony hide as he turned on Makoto, launching the child over towards the main Hida clan dojo, that loomed before the Grand Hall the Clan used to conduct more cordial business. He flew through the wide open iron doors and skidded to a stop on the dojo mat.

Meanwhile, Yoshitsune tapped either Ren and Yukino on the shoulder, letting loose a short wave of electricity. "Geez, genin these days. Vicious..." he muttered under his breath, as Taneda approached from behind.  He attempted an awkward grapple, though this only earned him being thrown in the opposite direction of Makoto by the intellectual. 

He didn't seem too displeased with whatever they'd do next for some reason, most likely because Ren and Yuki wouldn't be able to react too quickly. "That'll take a bit of time to wear off, but I probably shouldn't have gone and used so much chakra so early...whoever figures out how to get their body work quickest earns my utmost respect!"

_Body Pathways Derangement..._


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 26, 2014)

*Taneda*
Outskirts of Eien Machi

Mission #2: The Time We Forgot Ourselves, Part V

----------​
And as time went on, Taneda seemed to get more and more tired, sitting their, breathing growing ragged by the time Ren leaned over to see if he was awake.  And once he did, Taneda's hand flickered up quickly, tapping the Houki on the ball of his foot, and he could feel acutely, a fraction of his chakra being drawn away. It wasn't even a sizeable chunk, and it was gone in the blink of an eye as the orphan made brief contact with the outstretched foot.

"To avoid your condemnation," is all he said, as he stood up. "We should investigate that sound. Of course there would be enemy ninja in their midst..." Taneda said with little or no emotion, then lightening himself a great deal and darting off for the destroyed town below...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Both Ren and Yukino moved to charge at Yoshitsune again, but found that when they attempted to move their legs forward, their finger twitched instead, which caused the two of them to frown instead. "A nerve scrambler using electricity," Ren commented, giving a blink of surprise. He hadn't expected _that_ particular ability to come up. Actually, he didn't even know this was _possible_. The Houki shelved away this particular piece of information in his mind.

"If you're done commenting on the obvious," Yukino said, rearing her head to look at Ren with what appeared to be a strained difficulty,"then we should focus on adapting to this as soon as possible." As if to demonstrate, she moved her arm, somewhat shakily, to tuck a piece of hair behind her ear.

The Houki took a heavy step forward. "The shoulders are connected with the feet," he stated, testing it out with a round of shrugs just in case. It would have been embarrassing if he was actually wrong. 

"Attempting to move your neck causes your right arm to move instead. Your right elbow should also be connected to your left arm," she replied, and then closed her eyes, giving an irate sigh as she did so. This whole ordeal was a lot more troublesome than she thought it would be. Thinking back, she should have just insisted that they didn't go to the ramen shop, or simply refuse to take this ridiculous trek back to the Hida complex. "You are aware that, even if we are capable of moving somewhat, there's less than a 10% chance of us being successful?"  She asked.

Ren gave a grimace. "Of course I know that," he stated, his hands forming a hand seal. A small ball of lightning formed beside him, floating in the air. "Same strategy as before, Ice Queen," said the Houki, as he began to prepare his body with a shift in stance. Going on the offensive with his nervous system mangled up like that would have been impossible; the best option was to try and defend if their strategy failed again, and he was not particularly confident in their stratagem.

Yukino retrieved six senbons from her pouch, placing them between her fingers. Imbuing them with chakra, she threw them forward, with the intention that they would strike the ground. From there, the chakra she stored inside the tip would release itself and then explode, which would force Yoshitsune to attempt to evade somehow. With that in mind already, a beam of lightning shot forth from his pearl. "The sparrow flies south for winter!" He called out.

Next to the hole in the wall Makoto had initially been thrown through, the brickwork exploded as a new opening was made. The jumpsuit wearing shinobi ran forth, preparing to catch Yoshitsune with a kick while he dealt with the lightning pearl and senbon.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 26, 2014)

*Taneda*
Hida Clan Complex

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part XIII

----------​
"What kind of silly shounen catchphrase is that?" Yoshitsune asked with a raised eyebrow. He pulled Yukino's chakra enhanced senbon towards himself with a set of chakra strings, then deflected Ren's attack by adopting the same grip the kunoichi had just used. 

Though he did not in fact expect them to explode on contact. 

Yoshitsune was thrown to the side from the force of the explosion of chakra, and then his head snapped back as he felt the force of Makoto's blow from behind. But...the man didn't budge. No, in fact he didn't move even an inch.  The imprints below his feet were far heavier than one would expect of someone his size, and as he gripped Makoto's wrist from his attack, he pulled him up, displaying a much higher strength than one could come to expect from the lanky Hida. His skin had darkened and hardened a great deal, but this was far denser than one could expect to become from _Domu _alone...

"So now, do you protect your comrade, or do you-" Yoshitsune glanced around. "Oh. Taneda isn't even here. I suppose I can relax then." And just as he'd said, the genin wasn't present anymore, gone from the hole he'd made in the tree Yoshitsune had thrown him into. "Hrm..." He still held Makoto's wrist tight in his Domu enhanced grip, but wasn't seemingly...impressed, or distressed, yet.

And then, _surging _from behind him, was Taneda. His speed was insane, and he was on a collision course right for his sensei. But it didn't seem he was privvy to how much heavier Yoshitsune had gotten, and he was quickly setting himself up for getting knocked right out, and quickly ending the training session entirely.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Yoshi was a little bit more impressive than the Houki had anticipated. Though their moves had been dulled by not being able to operate their body with full efficiency, he still managed to counter both his and Yukino's attacks with an almost leisurely disposition. Even Makoto's attack, which he had counted on succeeding, was done up. Perhaps getting the bell for Taneda would be more difficult than he had anticipated.

With the eyes of a hawk, Ren readied the raiton spear in his hand, twisting his body so that he was in the perfect position to throw it. He realized a few moments ago that it was unlikely their normal attacks would be able to get past doton: domu; projectiles would be deflected, punches might inflict self-harm instead and his lightning pearl was completely countered. With this being the case, kaminari no eisō was undoubtedly his best bet. It held an elemental advantage over the defense he identified as being earth release, and was built for piercing. Of course, he had a better chance of success with redan, but he didn't want to quite show all his cards yet...

Then Taneda burst out of nowhere, moving at such a speed that even Ren's eyes had trouble tracing his movements at first. His eyes then widened, as he realized that the boy was heading straight towards Yoshitsune, and he seemingly had no idea that his sensei had reinforced his body with a doton armour. "Makoto!" Ren ushered.

He noticed instantly, looking between Taneda and Yoshitsune worriedly. The boy didn't particularly want to commit to such a maneuver, but if he didn't, that would have meant Taneda would likely get taken out. Strengthening his body with the first two gates, Makoto drops down and slams his foot into the scientist's chin, then quickly removes his hand as the grip loosens. Dropping down on all fours, he disappears and then reappears below Yoshitsune's flying body, a blanket of bandages erupting from his arms.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 26, 2014)

*Mission: And Thus He Returned From Where He Came, VII*

*Ren Houki*

He frowned. Since when did Taneda have the ability to steal chakra like that? He'd need to remember that he could do that for the next phase of the Chūnin Exams; it was as useful an ability as it was dangerous, particularly because Taneda already had a hefty level of stamina to begin with. "He seems upset about something," Ren commented, to nobody in particular, and then followed after him from the outskirts of Eien Machi into the settlement itself.

Eien Machi, despite the tragedy that had just befallen it less than ten minutes ago, was as beautiful inside as it was on the outside. The lights and lanterns of the streets glowed in the night, swaying in the cold wind like fireflies, and there was a sort of subtle elegance to the architecture of the buildings which scattered across the streets. 

His eyes flickered from house to house as he ran. Most of them were dark now, but a few of them still had lights turned on, burning the windows with a deep yellow and tossing dark shadows across the streets. No sound from within, though. Only a bleak silence. Occasionally, he could also make out a splash of blood on the surface of the windows. Apparently, some of the shinobi had been a little bit less than subtle with their assassinations. 

Catching up with the orphan was not particularly difficult. To begin with, even though Ren was perfectly aware that Taneda was faster than him, the latter was not moving at a great, unreachable speed. "It's this way," he says, pointing to the right, where the chakra signatures appeared to be getting more intense. He wasn't sure of it before, but he was almost certain now: there was definitely a fight going down somewhere down there. Actually, now that he was in the city itself... there seemed to be another source of discourse elsewhere, too.


----------



## Laix (Jun 26, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
LIQUID TIME
*PART 10*



F O R E V E R . D I V E R G E N T​ 
"I actually agree with Edie."

The words of someone rather intelligent supporting the words of someone certainly stupid perked the interest of Ryoko. Fiddling with his leather briefcase, Ren continued on with Edie staring at him with her eyes narrowed as if she suspected him of playing some sort of game.

"I don't think it's unlikely that we'll encounter at least_ some_ enemies along the way, so we should keep to the formation as close as possible."

"_Exactly!_" Edie grinned, flicking her shampooed blonde locks over her petite shoulders. She looked at Ryoko through the corner of her eyes. "See? I'm always right. Don't question me so much and maybe I'll spare you a seat in my carriage. Speaking of which, Alisa..."

The heiress loaded with more money than a small village turned to her most trusted maid having remembered events prior to their arrival. 

"There's this really rude maid who replaced you and I really think you should..."

It was there that Ryoko blocked out Edie's incessant chatter with Alisa after receiving some food for thought from Ren. The formation, yes the formation. She remembered it clearly. One ahead, one beside and one behind. It was the cross formation commonly used in plenty of bodyguard missions. Covering all bases while also making the best of each individual's abilities, it was a full proof plan against something they wasn't even sure was even existed, let alone attack or whom/what they may be. If Ryoko had to bet however, it would be Kongou and some more hired shinobi - Hopefully less... mentally insane ones this time round as the blood-lusted serial killer she was faced with outside the brothel mentally scarred her. 

Only in the past few weeks have the nightmares stopped; the visions of him pinning her to the ground, a blunt blade to her throat with that blood-lusted look in his eyes. Even if that particular scene never happened, there was more like them asking Ryoko 'what if he hadn't succumbed to his wounds?' The only answer she could give was certain death, making her even more grateful that whatever killed him, killed him.

What felt like five minutes passed and she soon found herself on a moving train back to Konoha. The mission was going swimmingly - Alisa was safely collected from an inappropriately slutty secretary and was now sat with Edie in her personal carriage serving her tea and co-commenting on episodes of Godaime's Hospital in the fourth, last carriage. Meanwhile, Ryoko was sat with Ren and Taneda in the second carriage, mostly in silence. All three of them were independent people who were most likely used to being the smartest of their group, meaning they called the shots and lead to victory. With the three of them, Ryoko couldn't help but feel like there was a passive battle of dominance between them. She made it clear from the start that she was going to set the plans seeing as she had the advantage in age, experience and rank but regardless felt that perhaps she was a tad too harsh. Ren was intelligent and Taneda was... peculiar, to say the least.

_(Better than having Edie call the shots...)_ Ryoko joked to herself, smirking as she rested her chin in the palm of her hand. As her pearly white eyes wandered off through the window to admire the vast winding landscapes of the country, Taneda abruptly rose from his seat to announce he was going to the bathroom. The Hyūga simply shrugged and went back to admiring the rolling hills.

*- Edie Nakano's Carriage, with Alisa -*
​
"Ugh, Alisaaaa~~!" The busty blonde let out a slurred groan as she reclined in her beige leather seat - feet perched on a matching leather foot rest with an empty martini glass in her hand. 

"Can you get that cocktail girl to make me another one of whatever she just served me? Like, I think there was some watermelon in there... Some guava too?"

"Yes M'Lady!" Alisa seemed more than happy to be back home, even if it meant back to slaving over an entitled princess less than twenty four hours after being held hostage. Dressed in a cleaner maid dress, she took the glass out of Edie's limp hand and walked to the door to the next carriage where the staff should be gossiping away or waiting to be called for service. 

Knocking on the door, she waited for a response but became puzzled when there was none. The Head Maid knocked again - no response.

"Hello? Is everything okay in there?" She asked curiously, tapping the door with her knuckles. Yet again for the third time there was no response. Hoping her intrusion could be pardoned, she twisted the door handle and began to open the door. However, there appeared to be something blocking the way.

_*SMASH*_
​
The sound of expensive glass smashing on the carpet snatched Edie's attention from Godaime's Hospital, giving her reason to yell at a Alisa who was stood outside the staff door.

"_Hey!!_ Alisa, what are you doing over there!?"

"M-Miss Edie! Something has gone terribly wrong! T-The staff... They've been...!" 

Confused with her stuttering, Edie rolled her eyes and let out an unimpressed sigh as she dragged herself from her seat and stormed on over to Alisa. With her arms folded, she demanded what was the cause of this strange behaviour. The maid needn't explain as it quickly became apparent.

Blocking the door from opening was the body of the plump maid Edie accused of stealing from her earlier on. To be more accurate, her head and part of her torso was actually clogging the door with the rest of her sliced into neat pieces that were littered among the carriage between the bodies of the other staff and innocent civilians. Despite being a medical student, the gory sight made her instinctively scream with horror.

"Shit!" She cursed, clawing at her hair with frustration. "I knew it! I knew someone would attack because I'm always right!"

"Miss Edie, w-what are you talking about?" Alisa asked, trying to stop herself from becoming a blubbering mess with some simple breathing exercises.

"I don't know who but there's a killer on the loose trying to find you. We need to tell the others!" Edie grabbed her maid by the wrist and tried to dash through the blood-soaked carriage only to be pulled back. 

"No, that's too dangerous... You may have a duty to protect me as part of your mission Miss Edie, but _I_ have a duty to protect _you_ as part of my life."

Her honest and heartfelt comment left the Nakano speechless. Alisa did have a point - her father would be furious if any harm came to either of them, and looking at it now running through the carriage where dozens of innocents had just been slaughtered wasn't going to end well. 

"Alright... We should hide then."

_*- Ryoko Hyūga, Second Carriage with Ren -*_

Things seemed awfully strange. There was chilling silence running through the carriage. On their way here, you could hear the faint chatter of the others occupying the carriages. Ryoko was even sure she could hear Edie yelling at a few people. But this time round, there was none of that and she knew for sure at least a couple dozen people boarded this slightly shortened train. 

"I'm just going to check on Edie," She revealed, raising up from her seat and walking in the same direction Taneda went. The annoying blonde was just two carriages down with the V.I.P and Ryoko would be in denial if she wasn't worried with just that cow protecting her. 

Turning the handle, she opened the door only to see Taneda at the end of the carriage with a frozen look on his face. It was perfectly justified, perhaps even understated in comparison to Ryoko who cupped her hands over her mouth to swallow her screams. Littering the carriage was dozens of limbs and body parts. She couldn't see a single body, a single identifiable person. It was just... It was just blood and meat. If it wasn't for her training in medical ninjutsu and the various insides she's dissected in the past, she would be vomiting all sorts.

Regardless for the poor souls who lost their lives just now, this confirmed Edie's prediction - they were under attack and there was no coincidence it was happening on their train.

Activating her byakugan and tapping her wireless communication headset, she immediately began speaking with Ren and Taneda who was only stood at the opposite end of her carriage.

"_*We're under attack!!*_" She yelled, beginning to sprint through the carriage while taking care to not disrespect any of the corpses.

 "_*Both of you, head towards the carriage at the end! We can't let them get to Alisa!*_"
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki​*Divergent, XIV

__________​
The carriage ride back was as awkward as it was tense. Neither he, nor Taneda were really ones to make conversation and Ryoko didn't seem to be in a particularly sociable mood, either, instead looking out the window with a small smirk on her face. Ren didn't care enough to ask about it, though. An odd chill ran through the carriage they sat in; there was a distinctive silence, despite all the people they saw get on the train back at the station. Even the voices he could hear were muffled and dulled. Disconcerting, to say the least, considering their conversation before they hopped on. 

_"There's still a few hours before we arrive. Plenty of time for them to infiltrate and attack..."_ He considered, his gaze falling on the door of the compartment. _"But where? And how? We have a sensor and a Byakugan user in the group."_

Soon, Taneda and Ryoko each left the confines of the small room they sat in, leaving Ren alone once more. Taneda might have just wanted to get some fresh air, whilst Ryoko wanted to check up on Edie, likely due to her worry about her 'not-friend'. Briefly, he considered just going to sleep again, but decided against it. He didn't want those dreams to distract him again, nor was he entirely certain they wouldn't come under attack any time soon.

He sighed. _"Maybe I shouldn't have finished that book in one sitting,"_ the Houki lamented, peering inside his bag at the book; _The Grey Shinobi._ An interesting tale about a man with no allegiance, torn between fighting for his homeland and the one he had grown to love and cherish. Not a particularly invigorating story, nor nearly as deep as the blurb had tricked Ren into thinking it was, but it had served it's short-lived purpose of entertaining him for a train journey. 

He suddenly became aware of two things. One was a deep stench which drifted into the room, making the boy retreat outside, his senses at the ready. It was the unmistakable smell of dead bodies, coming in from the now open door which led to the next carriage. 

The second was the sound of heels of clattering heels, pitter pattering away at the steel surface of the train. Light footsteps, belonging to a girl, who soon faded into illuminated view. It was Ryoko Hyūga, her pretty and calm face morphed by worry and disbelief. *"Both of you, head towards the carriage at the end! We can't let them get to Alisa!"* She called, but the Houki didn't even need telling. 

With no particular care for the bodyguard standing outside, he burst through the door into Edie's private carriage, expecting her to be lavishing herself with drinks and food. Or something similarly magnanimously indulgent. 

But to his surprise, it was empty, and not a single person was in sight. "They must've already gone into hiding," he observed, though was more annoyed by the disconvenience than grateful. Activating his chakra sensing, Ren pin-pointed the two's location and hurried towards them, keeping a tight grip over his briefcase as he did so. Ren opened up one of the compartment doors and...

The figure of Edie Nakano immediately filled his vision, the girl instinctively lunging towards him with a powerful fist. Ren moved to the side, quickly, moving a hand to deflect the blow at the wrist. "Hey, careful there," his eyes flickered to the now dented wall behind him, but then immediately back to Edie and Alisa. "I have a plan to keep Alisa safe, but I'll need your cooperation." ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 26, 2014)

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
Akaya observed thoroughly Rosuto?s reaction. What told him, what he delivered, was the message that the massacre orchestrated by Konohagakure had come to an end. The young Uchiha saw how the person before him came down as his explosive tactic was avoided to a certain extent but still being able to cause damage. The ANBU?s gaze fixed on the person who until a moment ago was opposing him with such strength and determination that even made him waver for instants and yet he was there, falling in despair. The beastly eyes of the jinchuriki gleaming with a golden and a green color respectively, stared down at the pitiful being whose identity was slowly being exposed. First his deadly weapon disguised as a right limb, then his face showing the known figure of a participant of the chunin exams. For a moment Akaya thought of finishing him off once and for all.

And it was right then that the enemy exploded in an attack full of emotions and a certain darkness that the Uchiha managed to see. Akaya fell to his kness as he was trying to stop the painful sound to get him completely, then Rosuto opted for rocketing towards the sky  and pulled his wire once more, using the summoning tags on them.  A myriad of kunai accompanied by explosive tags was what appeared from the weapon before he would began to spin wildly. 

The guardian of the Uchiha opened his eyes, had this man gone mad?! Is what the young man thought at his actions, he wasn?t able to protect anyone in that avillage and now was aiming to destroy it together with the rest of his people. Slowly trying to recover from the despicable noise he heard, Akaya turned to look at him as the explosions caused by the attack of the foe were heard in the distance. The boy stood up and a little smile crossed his half hidden face. The people under his command were in danger, but they could manage somehow, indeed it would be more dangerous if he let this person go into the village once more."So you finally reveal your real face? Look at what you are doing, trying to take the lives of my people out of despair, weren?t you here to be the all mighty savior? yet you are treating my comrade?s lives like they are nothing. You are no different from me...no, actually there?s a difference. Unlike a hypocrite like you, I make no excuses for the murders I commit."was the first thing that came from his mouth while having a duel of stares with Rosuto; his shinobi were going to be fine, Takao and kaito were with them and it wasn?t as if everyone can just be targeted by those dangerous projectiles.

Many feelings were depicted by his glowing orbs as he spoke those words. Was it all? Was it all it took for him to break?! Akaya felt like a fool while watching the - in his eyes - hypocrite. If that was everything he was able to take, the leaf shinobi was mistaken about this man. He was an idiot for believeing that his will would be compared to his own!! "However I accept that I gotta apologize to you...I must a pologize because for a mere instant I really thought that you were worth the effort."Rage, pity, revulsion and over all, disappointment was shown in his eyes.

With the shot of energy being given to him by his seal, Akaya?s speed and strength increased as if he had taken a drug. The boy takes out a bunch of smoke bombs and throws them at the feet of his opponent then, rapidly performing handseals, six fire balls of about sixty centimeters diameter were shot from his mouth as he moved towards his left side, all for them aiming at the Sharingan user. As a second move, the passing fang is unleashed the same way as before digging a tunnel that would lead the jinchuuriki towards Rosuto?s position. The idea, stop the prodigious sight of the ocular blood line and use the fire balls to distract and in the best of cases damage the enemy before striking with all the power of the spinning technique from below.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 26, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*











Jumping straight into the window using his arms as a buffer for his head, while at the same time also protecting his face from glass. This window lead him straight to the second car, and not to his surprise the maid was nowhere to be seen. Obviously the Konoha shinobi wouldn't keep the maid in plain sight. Passengers stared at the dragon prince in shock. Deciding to get on with finding the maid the shinobi simply made his way to the third car. The first car had the Chunin captain who was doing who knows what. So logically he would just regroup with Hebiashi. As he opened the door that led to the third car, the smell of death greeted him.

_"What a mess."_ He thought to himself as his eyes scanned the floor before a voice brought his head up. 

*"Both of you, head towards the carriage at the end! We can't let them get to Alisa!"* The gore must have distracted him from the teenage brunette. He must have been distracted from all of that gore to notice her.  Not getting a chance to get her attention, the shinobi began to sprint out of the car. The dragon prince followed after, knowing that she would most likely lead him to the maid.
___________________________________

*"Attention passengers, sorry for the inconvenience. The train will resume moving shortly, I repeat the train will resume moving shortly. The threat has been averted, but due to safety procedure I request you all stay in your seats. Again, if you are out of your seat please return to them. I'm sending a conductor to come by to check on all the cars."*

*Poof!*

Hyūi went from being the train engineer to a train conductor. His plan was to bring some clarity to everyone in the train station and hopefully drop everyone's guard. Plus if the maid was in hiding hopefully this would bring her out.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 26, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l S-Rank Mission l A True Failure Never Losses Hope*

"Hypocrite?"

He ushered out of breath with the disgust of a man who just witnessed the slaughter of innocents. 

"What. The hell. Did I tell you?" 

He spoke with ire burning through his system wildly corroding his emotions into a infinite veil of poisonous, toxic thought. 

"Look what you and your men have done! You've KILLED innocent without them having the will to fight back! You KILLED men and woman, children of all ages, BABIES who just drew breath! And you call ME a hypocrite?! You sheep! You follow blindly a command without any prior explanation with simple faith that it will end up in good term for YOUR village. Have you ever considered that these men, these children that you mindlessly slaughter in their homes, at night while they were probably bedded awaiting to start the next morning, did you ever ONCE thought that they might have been innocent?! Did you!? You fought people who had zero ability in fighting! ZERO! They haven't seen the things we have seen, most of them haven't been directly involved with the violence of the world!" 

His anger raged through the lungs and blood that spilled through his physical. His eyes burning his hopeless passion which escapades through the words he ushered with purity of the soul. How could this kid be so blind!? 

"Over two thousand souls... TWO THOUSAND! I didn't save a single soul today. I told you..." he pointed the men he had taken care of previously.

"...That if you didn't stop me, I would've end your comrades. I would end the reign of people who mindlessly murder humanity's innocents, simply because a man, an UCHIHA no less, the clan diseased with countless upon countless of history depicting them as evil murderous shinobi who wanted to rule the Earth, said so! Do you have any free will of your own! You damn, ignorant sheep! I killed the plague, who caused the plague. I myself am not proud of it, but I'll be damned, if I let a bastard like you, a man willed by a demon, live and cause pain to more innocents."  

His anger exploded with so a will to end his life, the hatred shown equally to the men he once fought, to the man who took his summon and mother from him. Today called for action of the soul, his body was burned with the strain of this battle as his eyes grew with the greatness of a massive resolution that had burned through his soul. Idiocy was contagious, but at the moment he noted those movement ushered his eyes caught a glimpse, a chakra mold had been thrown towards him, his hand extended and his a pulse had been ushered. The flames soon that herald before him were dispersed through the action of the kinetic energy released by the metallic, mechanical arm, however he soon witnessed that the boy was nowhere to be seen, and there was a hole where in he stood. 

He was doing it again, placing his hands into a cross before his chest, the Melody Arm in front, he was soon met with the drill of the boy which brought him once more to the sky, before, he could clearly see that this Uchiha's tenacity began to overwhelmed his arm, he finally pulled his weapon of choice, a dual-edge knife which was soon hooked with the metallic wire, the  melody arm repelling the damage to it' best, but still the boy felt it critically. Throwing the knife towards the distant building , he pulled himself away from the technique, soon after, he pulled flash grenades before the boy. Pulling his blade form the surface once more, he threw it directly under him next to an electrical device. And pulled to position himself, pulling a myriad of shuriken held among wires, he used his manipulation shuriken technique to produce what he did once more, tied down the enemy, just that this time, he pounded the electrical power plant and his arm was used as a current, sending waves of electricity towards the young, beastly Uchiha.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 26, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: A Villainous Line

*The entire night seemed to be a blur as my body moved along with the motions.  My encounter with Satoshi had been pushed far back into the recesses of my mind, as my hands, clothes, and face became blood stained. My eyes, wide and lifeless, continued on to the closest house near me. But after opening the front door I had realized that no one was left inside, as pools of red spread across the tiled ground. 

It had been like this for the past three houses. No sign of life anywhere. Maybe the mission was complete? I had lost track of time, thinking that we had been out here for days, when it probably had only been an hour. My heart sank low, in disbelief at all the destruction us shinobi had caused, but we had to continue. It was our mission. 

But after taking two steps outside a strong piercing noise penetrated my ears. I brought my hands up to cover my ears in reflex, but it simply wasn't enough. My knees buckled under my own weight and I crashed onto the rocky floor beneath me. I couldn't move, all I could do was lay on the cold ground with my face planted sideways on the pavement.

Was this really happening? Were we really being attacked by a different group of shinobi, or was this something else? Was I in a genjutsu? It would make sense because why would my sense of time be so strange, why haven't I encountered any other living beings in the near by vicinity, and why could I no longer move? However with the ability to move my body all but gone I couldn't harm myself to snap myself out.

As soon as the noise died down I slowly got up to my feet, with my body being all dis-jumbled. I'd be lying if I said I never felt like that before, but it was a very unsettling feeling none the less. I wanted to find the spot from where it originated, but due to my lack of ability to do so made me decide to just meet at the front of the village.

I soon realized that I couldn't be in a genjutsu. Unlike on my first mission, everything here was too real. Besides, I could still feel the slight pain emanating from my heart wound and that surely would be enough to snap me from a simple genjutsu that has long range. So it had to be something else, that sound jutsu probably just crippled my movements. At any rate it didn't seem like something that I needed to worry about any longer.

But as I walked through the abandoned town pain started to surge through my brain, as my suppressed emotions and memories started to surge through my mind. The innocents I had killed, their blood was on my head. Some begged and cried for me not to kill them, but I soullessly brought down my weapon, plucking their life almost as easily as one could a flower. My knees once again collapsed, but because I myself no longer had the strength to push forward.

As my knees came crashing down my torso bent parallel to the ground, with one hand cupped around my mouth and my watery eyes stared at the gray pavement. I had no words but thoughts of disappointment. I didn't know how to carry myself any more, how I could bear to look at myself the same way. The eye contacts eventually fluttered out with my rapid blinking, reveling my true blue eye color. 

My eyes were now bloodshot as I couldn't control my emotions. My forehead made contact with the rocky surface, tears pouring down my cheeks, and my fists balled up as if they were clamped shut. My cries filled the air as the entirety of my pent up anger and sadness exploded from my body. If I only knew this would be just the beginning.  

As my body lay pathetically on the ground a  strange smell caught my attention. My tears seemingly stopping, I  brought my head up to see what had caught my attention. Was  that...smoke? I stood up onto my feet and looked up to the sky, and sure  enough I could see a pillar of black clouds entering the atmosphere.  Why had there been a fire in this village? Had someone set a fire to  kill civilians? Why would they do that, wouldn't that garner attention?

Now steadily on my feet I turned to what was the center of the village and headed in that direction. The only things that could circulate my mind was the question of why. Why was this happening? What could cause something like that. Was that where the crippling sound came from earlier? As I approached the battle site I jumped backwards as a barrage of kunai rained down near me. But as soon as the attack ended I was able to get a good look. On one side had been the anbu, with his mask partially broken, and on the other had been a shinobi I wasn't expecting.

"R-Rosuto?"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
As his efforts to bring down the person before him found themselves frustrated once again - again by another one more capable than himself in battle - Akaya observed the figure of that man carefully as he started to counterattack. The darkness growing in the Uchiha?s own heart was becoming stronger as he fought, as that senseless clash between moral stand points demonstrated through killing techniques was taking place. A certain amount of hatred began to spurt from his very core. _Another one who would never understand_ is as he deemed Rosuto, another one who wanted to live in a fantasy. The genin of the metallic limb claimed that he was a sheep, evil, a man bound to bring disaster, and yet he didn?t care how that person thought of him because in his eyes he wasn?t worthy anymore.

The ANBU let himself to be trapped, truthfully there was nothing he could do in that situation with his current skill and with his thoughts moving from one idea to another. Moments passed before he would find himself tied for a second time, but this time the aim of his opponent was different. Using an energy generator, Rosuto brought on Akaya a strong discharge of electricity. When he felt the piercing pain of the electric shocks, Akaya gritted his teeth and clenched his fists as he refused to emit a single sound. It was not new for him, someone brought up for the only purpose of protecting and assassinating had experienced the effects of electricty running through the body many times already...The torture resistance trainings were for that.

It took some moments before the attack would end, the electrocuted body of the boy fell to the ground, face down, as he heavily touched the earth. He didn?t lose consciousness yet his body was numb. Even with that, the jinchuuriki struggled with all his force despite not being able to properly control his body from the last attack. It hurt, it was harmful and effective but that wouldn?t be enough to kill him, he wasn?t allowed to die that easily. With inhuman effort, the boy managed to get rid of the strong pressure of the wire and stood up, slowly, with difficulty. He managed to get a certain scent near them but he didn?t pay attention to it as in his mind, a discussion was being carried on.

_"Oi stupid cat, give me more power!"_

"Are you retarded?! I?m not giving my power willingly but because of the seal. If you take more and end up like in the forest of death, your body won?t last long."

_"I didn?t ask you that, did I? Just give me enough to keep fighting!!"_

Outside of his head, the devilish red aura began to flow from his body. A steam-looking energy surrounded Akaya. The mask finally falling completely showing that definitely that boy was no one else but Uchiha Akaya. His fierce heterochromatic stare  glaring at Rosuto, as if an immortal demon has been what the one with the sapphire colored left eye was fighting until now. The minor wounds started to heal although clearly the after effect of the electric shock was still there causing subtle spasms in his limbs.

"You surely aren?t worth it at all. You keep making excuses." as his strength kept increasing, the same as the size of his grin. His words starting to acquire a venomous tone"You see, I could have refused this mission. I mean what could have happened to me? Receive punishment? I have undergone hundreds throughout my life, one more wouldn?t make any difference, and yet I am here. Why? Because I knew that if it wasn?t me, someone else would come and do it anyway!! You call me devil, mindless sheep or whatever you want but if it?s to reach my goal I will sacrifice whatever is necessary. I know that pretty words like yours won?t take me there, and I don?t know how many have been exactly but here I remember every single one of the faces of the people I have killed, I am someone who carries the weight of the hundreds of lives I have taken, on my back."he started to raise his voice slowly" And that?s why I won?t allow you to keep spouting that crap!! That you will be condemned if you let me live?! Fuck that!! You were condemned in the moment you took the very first life!! Don?t think of human life so lightly, retard! Every single one holds the same weight be it from a saint or a devil, someone who can?t understand that has no right to speak such mighty words!! I don?t know either what humanity is for you, but just let me tell you that what you see is humanity itself!! Will you go through the world ignoring this existing side? Don?t fuck with me, shithead, because this is what humans are. " as he approached Rosuto, the gleam in his eyes became stronger with anger. He wouldn?t let this kind of person stop him, someone who has set feet on the real world and still neglected it with all his might, someone like that would never be acknowledged by him!

"Someone like you who only speaks heroic and just words as excuses to neglect humanity itself would never understand, someone who can?t accept reality would never understand. Your determination is weak and your words nothing but fake. Pretty words without heart are meaningless and of course they won?t save anything or anyone, the same as power without a strong determination behind it."finishing his speech, Akaya was pretty much face to face with Rosuto. With a lightning fast movement, the host of Matatabi took the boy by the melody arm and  quickly threw him into the air as  far and high as he could, away from the part of the town they were close to."This time neither your shitty wire nor your annoying arm will save you..." reading the trajectory of his throw, Akaya sends a kunai meters above Rosuto?s position, of course the weapon has an explosive tag. As it detonates, the explosion itself DOES NOT reach the -supposedly dead- shinobi but instead the shock wave created by it reached the guy, accelerating the falling speed.

Using the dragon hand seal, Akaya?s body which until now was involved with a light, almost transparent red cloak, got involved in flames. Without losing time the boy adopted a four legged stance and dashed at an ominous speed resembling a fire star crossing the earth. Once he got close to where Rosuto was meant to fall, still involved in flames, Akaya began to spin furiously"Scorching Fang!!" and so he set free his most powerful weapon, a tornado made of fire that would break and then turn to ashes anything touched by it. The wrathful technique approaching Rosuto with killing intent.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 27, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l S-Rank Mission l A True Failure Never Losses Hope*

"Worth it? Says the man who mindlessly slaughter thousands? Says the man who blindly followed an order to kill people who couldn't even fight back?" 

He spoke of his endeavors as if they were something he was used to. As if he's viewed it thousand of times before. Which simple caused him to enrage further. He himself didn't understand what the boy meant. What drove him, but it was idiotic. 

"Don't act. You should've stopped it, you should've made the effort. What do you fear? This punishment, if you knew it was wrong why the hell did you bother? Why the hell didn't you fight against that evil? You follow blinded by a goddamn veil of the bullshit sprouted through by this stupid Will of Fire. You're a selfish, egotistical, mindless, willingness, sheep. You're being mounted like a bitch and they're riding you like a horse. All a midst the laughter of your bastard of a Kage."

He began to pace at the boy, as he did the same, their eyes locked in interchanging idioms all which held a resolution which both deemed to be right. 

"You're an ignorant devil. You don't tell me that you killed children and innocents for a greater goal. What honor is there in killing those who can't fight back? And you say that remembering their faces will grant them peace? You know what would grant them greater peace and honor? If your wouldn't have killed them in cold blood! If you didn't take the child from the mother, the husband from the wife, the sister from the brother! YOU did this! You bequeathed this! And on top of that it was White, your goddamn faction that fucking herald this all! You fucking asshole! You hold no remorse for those weaker than you! You simply follow, follow like a meek child. Your power is nothing! Don't compare me to you, ever! Don't look up to me, EVER! Don't even try and think of us as equal! You're a disgusting human being! You're following the same path as your ancestors and everyone in your forsaken clan!"

His voice began thunderous, the tone exuding all the anger that had inevitably built within his system. His eyes, his Sharingan, locked with the will to kill a man whom was so blinded by his own sense of so called determination. The boy's mask finally falling. It was none other than one of the participants of the exams. A boy whom is known as the two tails junchuriki. But he no longer cared for this. He wanted this boy to die.

"What determination? What will? To kill people who aren't trained? To bully lives and mangle them under your strength? Is that just, I ask you? Is that really honor? Is that really what you're telling me? That that's how all lives are equal? That the moment that they were born, they were met with death? Are you stupid? Are you so dumb you can't see the truth? And you call ME blind!? These lives are WEAK! Are you telling me that you THINK that the moment we take out flags as shinobi, we are tasked to kill anything that some higher up tells us? Let me give you a small lesson in life boy."

This Uchiha's eyes finally exposing the Nibi's power. The flames of his eyes protruded the anger he held for this boy as both now stoop before the other, their eyes trained, escaping was their will. Their ideologies. 

"How can a fucking baby fight back? His life is not like yours. He doesn't know shit about life yet. And here you come, with a blade. Slicing his throat before he had willed it to. The mom crying in the back, screaming trying to protect her child from a man who couldn't think twice before swinging his blade. She thinks, what did I do? What does he do this? Simply to be met with the same, bloodied blade that her son was met with. Is that really, REALLY, what you say was true and honorable? You pile of shit. We are soldiers. We fight soldier of our kind. That's what separate our lives from theirs. We chose this path, one drowned in blood. But they didn't. They chose to say at home, start a family, work in the fields and crops. Some with the ability to change that, others without it. And you come with your years of training, and then take it away. Who the fuck do you think you are playing God like that? Do you think life so equal that every can die to the blade? It's suppose to be that all lives are equal, that none should die to a blade. You dumbass maggot. You weak willed sheep. You ignorant pawn. I'll slice you up and end your lineage like before if I have to. I'll bring you the edge of extinction. I won't allow you shit, I won't tolerate your stupidity. So shut up and die." 

He was held through the arm, before thrown towards the sky once more, soon another bomb thrown his way, but it was utilized to plummet him towards the earth, successfully the attack manage to land and his back met with the ground, a puff of smoke rising with each step of the matter. Lifting himself he witnessed the boy rapidly rush towards his location. As his teeth clenched and he brought his hand back, he opened his palm and rushed at the apex of his speed, colliding it with the incoming flames of the Uchiha. Halting it's drill, while the flames danced with vigor and resolute power. Soon his arm began to surge under and electrical magnet, the gear once more began to will a power, a shock was with strength enough to halt the incoming attack, soon the carabiner released the blade and it was manipulated the hold on to the boy, throwing him above Rosuto's head. As he pulled, he aimed for the Shinobi's pouch, pulling it and ripping it from where it held it. He grabbed it and pulled around 3 kunai with explosives attached on them, Soon as he threw two in front, he threw the last behind, entrapping him in the explosion. 

As he turned his gaze and witnessed the girl who was spectating this ordeal, he simply glanced and smiled, a very tired grin plastered on his mien before his lips ushered the movement that told her.

"I'm sorry."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 27, 2014)

*Taneda*
Train Bound for Konohagakure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part XV

----------​
Taneda blinked as he looked over the gore in the cart, and then instinctively, fell to the ground, henge'ing himself into a zombie as he heard someone coming. Ryoko came after him next, and nearly screamed in horror as she saw the contents of the car. Then she issued orders, rushing back towards Alisa and Edie's cart. While Taneda meanwhile watched the figure in front of him who'd just entered following after her.

He didn't like the cut of this guy's jib, to say the least. And as he rose from his camouflaged position as a corpse, he made that fact known.

"Hey hey hey..." the genin murmured, as Ryu's shirt suddenly seemed to weigh him down a great deal, turned into the densest naturally occurring element known to man; Osmium. And _if _he turned to regard the voice, a small origami butterfly fluttered into his view, though in the few seconds before it shifted shape, he could tell that its markings were very similar to...

_An exploding note._

*BOOM!*

"It's rude to act like we're not here, you know. Don't think we'll just let you do as you please, alright?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 27, 2014)

*Taneda*
Hida Clan Complex

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part XIV

----------​
Taneda continued on the ground as he sped past Yoshitsune's previous position, quickly arcing his path to turn himself around in a sharp U-turn.  His sensei, meanwhile, was shot up into the air and quickly getting taken to slam town by Makoto. 

"Forgot to switch you over too..." he muttered as the genin then sent him down towards the ground with the most well known ability of the Eight Gates family; the Front Lotus!

Their spinning intensified until it was difficult to keep track of the two, culminating in a powerful crash into the ground, creating a small crater from the impact. Ren hovered on the outskirts as the dust settled, Taneda still angling himself to move into position to get the squid, though as he lunged forward, Makoto was launched away, and Taneda found his neck in direct contact with the man's outreached palm. He grabbed the speeding genin, his eyes bulging out from the force of his immediate stop, and felt himself being lifted into the ground. Yoshitsune was rubbing his head gingerly, dazed from the powerful attack Makoto had just delivered, and silent for now. 

That was, until, he saw Ren taking aim.

Yoshitsune dove to the left as the Houki launched his lightning spear at him, feeling his shoulder getting clipped as he kept Taneda out of the line of fire as well. Taneda, who was in the meantime, draining his sensei's chakra as he struggled with the arm clenched about his throat. Yoshitsune's eyes widened as he felt this, flinging Taneda away again, this time over towards Ren and Yukino. He rolled like a ragdoll until he came to a stop, his bespectacled gaze towards the sky as he felt drained.

"That was...sneaky. I like that! You almost had me." His limp arm's dead fingers were curled tightly about the 'bell' for the exercise. "But I think I'm tired of playing 4 on 1. You're pushing me too hard! So let's even the score."

And then from behind each of them, burst a copy of Yoshitsune, each having been created, and delving under the ground, while Ren and Yukino had figured out their bodies correctly, and Makoto had recovered from his initial blow.

"But look on the bright side! I came out you sloppily with flashy techniques. Beat those and you've practically already won. Right?!" He laughed maniacally as he let his head fall back, each of his clones engaging the 4 genin...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 27, 2014)

*Taneda*
Village of Eien Machi

Mission #2: The Time We Forgot Ourselves, Part VI

----------​
Taneda followed Ren's directions silently as they moved towards the site of Akaya and Rosuto's battle, silent as he kept pace with the slightly slower Houki. He knew this feeling, this build up that washed over even him. What was it, though? He'd felt it only once, as the man responsible was so very much in control of his abilities. The same man...who could have done this mission by himself.

Was he _here_?

Suddenly Taneda shot forward at his full speed towards the duo, finally stopping not far from Kirisaki as he looked out towards the ensuing combat. He glanced over at her, but didn't give any outward response, simply kneeling with one knee to the ground as he searched, and Ren arrived as well in short order.

_"It's not him...but this could be bad..."_ he thought to himself, looking over to Kirisaki. "What is going on? Who is that?" The one their captain was engaged with was obviously an enemy ninja, but certainly wasn't dressed similarly to the denizens of this village. So...really, who _was _he?

_"We should run," _Taneda thought to himself as he watched. _"This is dangerous, this village is doomed. We should *run*."_


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*











Ryu approached the door that would lead him to the next car, only to hear a voice behind him. Immediately he pivoted to meet this surprise spectator, however once his pivot was complete something weighed him down and he fell downwards as the only thing supporting him now were the palm of his hands and his knees. He struggled to push himself up. Tilting his heads upwards to see who was behind this, he met a peculiar haired boy who he could've swore was apart of the gore he saw moments ago. 

A paper butterfly flew towards him, and at the last moment he realized it was no ordinary paper, but a paper bomb. For a moment adrenaline kicked in allowing the dragon prince to preform the feat of holding himself in place with only his knees as he lifted his arms upwards to protect his face.

*Boom!*

The explosion knocked the onix eyed teen backwards, causing his back to meet the door he was already so close by. Luckily due to his attire his long sleeved outside which was now made out of a strong metal soaked up most of the damage done to his arm. Now his body was positioned in such a way where his back was leaning against the door and his legs were outstretched. There was smoke in the air from the explosion blocking the line of sight, using this distracting he began weaving multiple handseals activating his various techniques.

While it was true he was very limited in combat at the moment seeing how he was imprisoned by his shirt which was weighing him down, he did have a alternate means of combat. The emotionless prince began to transform, as his hands and arms became more dragon like, becoming a hybrid between human and dragon. A grotesque fleshy image. Horns sprouted from his head, and razor sharp teeth grew. The same transformation that took place on his arms and hand took place on his legs and feet. His feet grew bursting through his shoes. His nails grew and became a ivory color. 

Reaching his arms out his nails dug into the nearby wall, and with the strength boost from his transformation he began to lift himself up. As he managed to stand a tail sprouted behind him. *"Impressive trick."* He complimented with his usual deadpan voice, however this time around his voice was more rough and beastly. An effect from his techniques. 

Suddenly Ryu's tail began to move, going into his ninja pouch and tightly wrapping around his kunai. The smoke had cleared and the prince was staring at the mysterious white haired ninja as his tail did this, almost as if his tail was sentient. With the kunai pulled out, with one swift movement the tail threw it at the opposing ninja. Due to the predicament Ryu was in, he'd have no choice but to completely rely on his tail, seeing how he needed to use both his arms and legs to maintain standing.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

He grunted, as one of Yoshitsune's doppelgangers strolled towards him. "This is going to be annoying," he grumbled, a faint discharge from the remnants of his spear trailing up his arm. The first one ate a chunk of his chakra already, and with the second one, another large piece was bitten off. 

Yukino glanced between the clone and Ren, visibly miffed at something as she spoke in that same steady tone of hers. "Don't complain when you're the one who got us in this in the first place," she said icily, in a half-joking manner. It was clear that she was at an impasse in regards to what to do; Yukino had identified Yoshitsune as someone who usually countered in close combat based on their fight so far, like she did. She didn't usually attack first, and neither did he. 

Makoto gave a sigh. "Guys, can we, like... concentrate on the clones first? We sorta need to help out Taneda-san," he said, moving his arms up to guard his face. It was rare for him to go onto the defensive, or even bother blocking in his stance. Ordinarily, he would have charged off already, but in this case, he was still recovering from the fatigue of the front lotus. He had to be a little bit more cautious, and also avoid using his right leg too much. It wasn't in serious pain, but it was slightly sore from when he kicked Yoshitsune's domu shrouded body. 

Ren proceeded to attack his corresponding clone, closing in with a body flicker before feinting with a low kick. As the kage bunshin responded accordingly, he threw a punch straight for the face, his other arm brought up to protect his own. _"It's a kage bunshin. One hit will mean it'll disperse... the important thing here isn't to cause damage, but to just get a clean hit in,"_ he told himself, before twirling around and delivering a roundhouse kick to the chest. Yoshitsune was definitely fast, but seemingly relied on holds and grapples in taijutsu, meaning that as long as he kept pressure on him with unexpected attacks, there was a good chance he'd hit him. Or at least, that was what the Houki was banking on.

With an impressive sounding battle cry, Makoto leapt up, giving a dynamic spin in mid-air before shooting out his left leg towards his opponent, a small gust of wind following the movement. *"Konoha Senpū!"* He shouted.

Meanwhile, a gust of cold air blew between Yukino and her respective kage bunshin, the two of them simply staring each other down. Or, to be more precise; Yukino glaring him down while he impassively looked back. With a flick of her wrist, she threw another round of senbon, this time without chakra imbued inside of them, and darted immediately after them, waiting until Yoshi-sensei attempted to evade before reaching out her arms to throw him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 27, 2014)

*Suzume & Zansatsu|Liquid Time*

*[Train,Fuzengakure  Konohagakure]​*​
​
[Divergence, Special Mission: Sunday Bloody Sunday]​*[Liquid Time, Before Chunin Exams]​*
_Everybody is a book of blood; wherever we're opened, we're red.  _
- Clive Barker; Books of Blood, Vols. 1-3​

"How.. how can something this... this bad be your job?" the tears that filled Suzume's eyes started to stream now . The young girl was horrified at what she saw, no it was worse. Much worse. The amount of blood and the disregard for human life, it was nightmare inducing and the girl felt her stomach start to turn. They say that death has a distinct odor to it and whoever had the foresight to say that, didn't lie. The odor was appalling, but the woman that now held a Kunai to her throat seemed little phased by what was going on around her, in fact as scary as it was. She seemed to take some sick joy in it. Black, almost lifeless eyes turn to Suzume all the while that Kunai seemed to be pressed all the harder into her neck. 

*"Jobs are jobs. I was trained to kill people. It's what I do. They were between me and the task I was given."* is the simple reply given. Though it made no sense to Suzume who now faced down the very real mountain of bodies that surrounded them. She swallowed as the woman looked from her, what was stopping the monster from killing her is all that Suzume was thinking, then it dawned on the young blonde, "Please... please do what ever you like to me. Just don't hurt my Nee-San or Alisa-San ... and I'd prefer you not hut Entitled-San either." Suzume deduced the reason this was happening was because of the mission, which she came to find out was to bring Alisa home. The young girl didn't even know she was gone until she boarded the train with Edie and Ryoko. But now all this made sense. 

Satoshi looked back over to Suzume, he was formulating his counter stratagem, *"Pipe down, I'm thinking Suzume."* Hebiashi snaps turning her head back to the train car. Blue eyes widen, how did this raven haired demon know her name? "I don't know you .. how, how do you know my name?" is asked while she tried to move. The edge of the Kunai though firmly keeps the young girl in place. *"I said don't do anything stupid. I have no qualm with opening your throat here and now."* is venomously bit with those dead eyes cutting back to Suzume. The uneasy is made all the more tense as she came eye to eye with the pre-teen, *"As far as how I know who you are, its because you're kind of famous you know. Diplomat from the Land of Iron."* is stated the blade pushing Suzume's head up and stretching her neck out. 

What she said of course, while true, was a lie on her part. Satoshi had found out about Suzume when he followed Edie and Alisa to the hospital. In fact, it was Suzume's innocence that spirited away Alisa in the first place. Allowing the blade to lower Hebiashi brings Suzume's eyes back onto level with her's. *"Tell me, what were you planning to do when you brought these to your mouth."* is demanded as the chains of the handcuffs are played with. Again, the girl swallowed hard, like it was the only reason for her not becoming a Suzume Pez Dispenser. "I" the girl hesitates which angers Hebiashi and that blade digs a little more into the soft tissue of the neck, though not enough to draw blood. "I WAS GOING TO BITE THE CHAINS IN HALF!" is declared. Hebiashi blinks, did she say _BITE_ in half, this he'd have to see.

*"If I take the blade down, will you behave?"* it was a stupid question, of course Suzume wouldn't. "Yes" it was a blatant lie, but Satoshi already figured that, *"This involves both Edie Nakano and Alisa, so you better behave, because both is in trouble."* Suzume heart stops, what did this, this monster just say? Was she threatening her Nee-San and Alisa-San? Suzume's hands ball into fist, though with an edge to her neck she dared not to move. "I promise." her teeth were gritted, but at least this time it was the truth. Releasing his hold on the girl Hebiashi begins to clean the table of blood and gore, *"Bite those cuff in two, or what ever. I have a task for you."* is stated while he pulled a piece of paper out of his tool pouch. "Why should I help a crazy lady like you?" Suzume asks before eating through the chain. 

*"Because I want you to help your friends."* is replied. Dipping a finger in blood Hebiashi begins to draw a diagram of the train. *"Listen up Suzume, the people I infiltrated want to take back Alisa to Mr. Kongou."* is explained as diagram took shape. Pausing she could see that Suzume had a look of confusion on her face, *"Mr. Kongou is a bad man that wants to use Alisa to hurt Edie and her father."* Suzume's eyes flare, hurt?! *"The leader of this group had us set up bombs along the train so if he needs too he can explode them and flip it making it to where you all can't get away."* is added while the areas of the bombs are marked with red X's. Every few minutes Hebiashi dips her fingers into blood so she can further write and draw, *"The ones that are circled, they are the ones that I set.

They aren't real Explosives, they are flash bombs that will only make a flash of light when detonated."* is explained after he slid the diagram over to the girl. *"The others are the ones that need to be dealt with, do you know how to mold Chakra?"*, "Yes... I think", *"All you need to do is mold it into the tip of this Kunai and place it in the center of each tag you run across. Then release it into the paper slowly. This will defuse and destroy the bomb."* is stated. Suzume nods, but tilts her head. "Why do you want to help us, aren't you a bad guy after Alisa-San too?" Hebiashi chuckled and patted Suzume on the head. 

*"I was hired by someone else to make sure Alisa is taken home, but to do that I have to make it look like I'm working with them."* is replied a the weapon is handed over. Suzume looked at it then back to Hebiashi, "What happens if I do it wrong?", *"Boom"* Suzume's eyes widen, what did she just say?! "WHAT?! If, if your not a bad guy then why did you kill all these people and why are you sending _me_ out there if I can blow myself up?!" is cried. A slow grin crept itself across Hebiashi's face. *"I'm here to make sure that Alisa isn't taken back to Mr. Kongou. I never said I wasn't a bad person. I give you this so you can help, I personally don't care if you do or don't  nor do I care if you die trying to do so. Just know, I offered."* 

The words stung but Suzume rolled her lip, "You're a mean person lady" Suzume says shaking the tip of the Kunai at her, she very well should kill this bitch now. But that wouldn't solve the bomb problem, "I'll show you *I* can do this and not die. After that though, I'm coming back to cut your boobs off." is threatened as Hebiashi stand to allow Suzume to pass. *"Watch out for a little boy with an afro, he's strong. I suggest avoiding him."* is hollered as Suzume rolled the blood drawn diagram. "Don't worry about me." is snorted. The gal of Hebiashi seemed to have no end and it pissed Suzume off to the point that she was no longer thinking about the nightmare that clung to the walls aroud them. Opening the door Suzume steps onto the midway platform. Instead of entering the next door though, she followed the drawing and climbed to the roof.    

Back in the fifth car, Hebiashi walked over to another table flicking a few limbs into the floor she opens a blood cover platter. Underneath was a sandwich and some peanut butter crackers. A bottle of water covered in gore sat next to it. Shrugging she shook the bottle off, grabbed the food and walked back to where Suzume and she sat just a moment ago, *"I was kind of hungry after all that walking and running."* ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki​*And Thus He Returned From Where He Came, VIII

__________​
As they closed in on the location, the hairs on Ren's arm began to prickle and his skin began to feel a mild shiver, as if jolted by a spark of electricity. He identified three chakra signatures in the place where they were heading, but one of them was overwhelmingly more intense than the other; he usually couldn't pin down many details about chakra and couldn't perceive them beyond just small embers inside a silhouette, but this particular one was very distinctive. If he had to describe it, it felt like the wave of heat blasting down on your back during a hot summer day. _"What the hell is going on over there?"_ His eyes narrowed, though he stayed silent about it as he continued to run with Taneda.

When they arrived, the scene which folded before them wasn't dissimilar to what Ren imagined a small chunk of Hell might look like. Collapsed buildings all around them, the thick, smoky air stained with the orange tint of the fires which burned around them. A scene of slightly less subtle carnage, unlike the ones everywhere else in the village. If there were any doubts about the people around here being dead before, then the fires surely finished them off.

His eyes peered through the grey mist, and then widened marginally in surprise. A young, scrawny looking boy stood amongst the flames, his head of brown rendered a mess by the smoke and sweat, and the broken pieces of his mask crumbling off of his face as he stared down his opponent. It was unmistakably Akaya Uchiha. "_You_ were our leader?" He scratched his head, slightly put off by this revelation. "But you _sucked_," he muttered, to nobody in particular, a faint smirk lining his face as he began to clutch at his sides.

"Kuhahahaha!" he laughed, "I can't believe Masked Moron was you this entire time!" What was he even laughing about? The fact that the person who spoke so lusciously of death was just some kid? The fact that the one who talked like he was hot shit was someone he had previously already beat? Or was it just a way for him to cope with the shattered expectations he had of people?

Not even Ren Houki knew. 

Well, that was what he said, but the pieces did fit together quite well. The two had the same hair colour, almost identical builds and shared the same height. His face was obscured, of course, and even though their voices were not similar, it wasn't that hard for a trained shinobi to alter how he sounded. This, plus the footage of him he saw during the exams, where he displayed some crazy katon ninjutsu.

Kirisaki stood nearby them, and it looked like she had also only just arrived, no doubt drawn by the now rising tower of smoke. Now that there was more light around them, Ren noticed that she really _did_ look different. Again, she had the same slim physique as before, but her hair completely styled and she was also wearing contact lenses now. And her face, which was usually smiling, was now morphed by a visage of disbelief. 

He had no idea who the other guy was, though.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 27, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Eien,  Konohagakure]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 56: S-Rank Mission; Reconciliation Pt. I: Delusion of the Day]​
_“We are *All* lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher.”_
-*Ambrose Bierce*​
I look around to make sure that no one is watching, that no one can see as I break my word. Such a frivolous action on my part while I look for the tell, tell signs that the orange haired woman is watching me. I push those thoughts to the back of my head, outright ignore the fact that she could have. Just maybe have talked to someone else, got them to help her. No, she never would, at least that is the lie that I tell myself while I take my homicidal gaze back to the prize before me. The woman, proud new mother, now lay bound in her bed before me. Arms chained to the headboard with lengths of her own stockings while her husband's tie keeps her tied by the ankles to the foot board. 

I have to admit to myself, I did keep my word. Oh yes I did for so many houses and so many lives as I stripped them from this useless and painful existence. I snuffed out so many fires of life that it all seemed too mundane while that sinister urge rose in the bowls of my soul. Sick and twisted it begged to be fed even as I gently took her newborn into death. Silent and easy, the infant didn't feel a thing but a slight pinch on it's arm, now it drifts on the tides of forever with the rest of this god forsaken Village. I can feel it now, that vile and dark grin creep over my face as I lock eyes with the woman. They are a crystal blue so clear I for just an instant believe that I can see eternity in them; but instead all that is there is fear while she gnaws on the gag I tied in her mouth.

I had to be careful right? I just couldn't allow her to scream as I did this and me simply using a drug to dull her senses would defeat what it was that I am about to do. I put a hand on her face, yes a sign of compassion for some. I lie to her, tell the woman everything is going to be fine while her husband's corpses cools to the side of us, bleeding out moistening the bed even now as I straddle his wife. I can see it in her eyes, she doesn't believe me and that is the best part, she knows she is about to die and the bindings and gags, they all point to it being a very unpleasant experience. I flip my hand and allow it's back to caress her face. I tell her, that this is all for the better. 

That her losing her life in all this was for some greater good that the Kage Council deemed of worth to the world, that her and the two thousand other lights that were being extinguished tonight was all part of the plan, that they all had a meaning that simply couldn't be understood. Again, a lie as I didn't know why this was happening. I was just a monster about to relish in the agony I was about to inflict. Reaching into a vest pocket I pull a straight edged Kunai much like the ones I've used all knight. The only difference is this one has a sharp cutting edge as its the one that my only true friend gave me... I take pause as I gaze on it's honed edge. 

Yes, I had a friend and she was here with me tonight helping me take lives. I bring it down slowly, allow those blue orbs follow it all the while it touches to her arm. It was cold and I could see her arm quiver from it. The edge cuts the flesh so easily, slides into the skin and into the muscle without as much as a fight and I can feel the woman tense under the weight of the blade. I watch as the muscles in her arm fight to get it away from me as I slowly slide it up her forearm. The red waters of life spill from the wound, the high is indescribable, almost euphoric  to me as I feel the flesh seize. It's only a minor cut, but her heart is pumping at such a rate that the wound flows with so much blood it looks like I hit a vein, but I know I didn't.

Raising the woman's nightgown I clean the blade on her stomach and lay it so she can see it which causes her to fidget. I ask her if it hurt as if I cared, but truth be told I didn't and the whimpers that fill my ears now are a symphony for this devil and her tears? Why they are the cheese topping on a chili dog, they make everything  just so right. I smile at her and rub my thumb the length of the wound before slipping it into it, yes. That is it, her eyes widen like she was watching some horror movie and the killer was about to move onto what he was really good at, this however was actual life. Not some work of fiction and I loop a finger over her arm which moved my entire hand over it and closer to the wound. That finger too slips into the injury and I dig firmly into her arm. 

She shakes her head violently as if to deny this was happening. That it was just a nightmare and she was merely dreaming. Me pinching down on a piece of muscle, however, quickly dispels this silly notion and she almost bucks me onto her while she arced her back in pain. To be honest I wasn't ready for that and the slack that I allowed in her bindings almost lay me atop her. But I keep my balance and tug a little, this brings her gaze back to me those tear filled eyes asks the question her mouth can't. Please stop. Though I refuse. I never asked myself before, as I work, why these things make me happy. I guess I never really thought why myself, there really isn't anything special going on. All the sounds are mundane,save for the screaming and moaning. Flesh itself is a lot like a rubber band pulled taught and snapped. A light pop if you were to listen closely. The muscle that was now driving this woman wild with madness, when it tore it is akin to a dry newspaper.

A hiss of a ripping sound as I pull, even still though it feels my heart with a sick joy as the woman's body convulsed in horrid pain. I can see her skin ripple, her breast jiggle and body cry in every move as she just wants to get away from me. But she is here, she is stuck and first and foremost. She is my plaything. Next to come is a pop, a lot like a kernel of corn freshly micro-waved or a popper. Yes those silly little paper toys kids make. But that is what it sounds like as the tissue is pulled from the meat. My partner, as she stops convulsing, I can see her eyes widen pass what seems humanly possible and I can even see the veins show while her eyes taint red from bloodshot, her throat expands slowly as she swallowed a deep lungs full of air. Now, I hold my prize up and shake it lightly in front of her. Bringing it down I place it on her stomach and style it into part of a letter. As I work at it I tell her I was going to spell out her dead daughter's name. It was a lie of course.

I didn't know the child's name and merely wanted the reaction of her hearing her child, her newborn was killed while she slept so soundly. This was going to instead be a tribute, to the woman that now tortures me so, as I'm forced to keep an eye peeled for her. Yes, Kirisaki this will be for you. I move back to the arm, ready to pull more of her flesh from her bones. But I quickly find my muscles seizing on me while a sharp, piercing cry cuts thorough my head. What was this? It couldn't be human, no. I remember this it was a familiar scream, one I helped usher into this world. The Melody Arm. My vision clouds and I pull my hands to my ears even though I know it won't help and as my vision fails me, I see that the woman has already succumbed. Her eyes rolling to the back of her head. The last conscious thing I remember is slumping forward. Lucky me, I probably land face first betwixt her bosom.

How long was I out? That is the question I ask myself while I feel my senses start to come back to me. I try to open my eyes, but the lids feel like they are several hundred pounds and they refuse to open for so many long seconds. But as they do slowly part, I see ... darkness? I slowly pull myself up, I don't recognize where I am. I looks dark, but I seem to have no problem seeing. What was this? Had I died maybe? No that couldn't be.  Could it? With a grunt I pull myself up to my feet, my whole body seemed to ache, a testament to the power I instilled in that damned weapon. But this didn't make sense, wasn't Rosuto declared dead during the exams? Whatever I think to myself, I had to find out where I was. I press myself forward and start to walk what seemed like a endless expanse. I walk and walk and from time to time I think if I was going to ever see anything, reach an end and though I don't know this place, it seems all too familiar. 

As if some god was looking down on me, my request was fulfilled as a small doorway, flushed with light, came into view. I had to cover my eyes as I approached it, the light was so blinding to me. Given time, my eyes adjusted as I entered a new room, but like the first this one was barren and white and I feel a knot form in my throat. Was this some Genjutsu? I reason it's possible, sound has been used as a Jutsu medium in the past, but this seemed to surreal to be one. That is when I notice it as I stepped. Something was underfoot. I feel my gaze fall, though I didn't want it too. Below me, underfoot was a photo. Leaning down I take it up, it was strange, on it were a boy and girl who seemed to be caressing the boy, though I didn't recognize either one. I flip it, hoping that there was some clue to what was going on here. But there was none and all the action did was show me there was another photo and another and a third extra still. I take them all up.

All in the hopes to learn what was going on, but again it was people I didn't recognize, the next again was a green haired girl. She had a soft smile about her face as she lay in some foreign bed. I quickly question who could be doing this while turning to the next. This one was a close up, again a couple it seemed, this time they were kissing which only deepened the mystery around me. Why show me things? I wanted to shout it out, but I control myself and decided to gaze at the last one, it was the girl from the last photo, she looked a bit downtrodden as if the world was bearing down on her, but she seemed to be happy about something, no Thankful may be the better word here. 

"You shouldn't be looking at those."

I wholly jump at the voice, here I thought I was alone only to find I wasn't. Swallowing hard I turn to the oddly familiar voice. What greets me is a strange boy, one that almost sends shivers up my spine as his face is completely blotted and malformed, even his hair was an indistinguishable mass of nothing. "You should have never looked at these." he again states, but now the photos are in one of his hands and a pair of strange dolls in the other. Looking down all sorts of questions form but before I could ask them, in the distance I can hear a surge of power, like a quite thunder roll ... ~


----------



## Laix (Jun 27, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
LIQUID TIME
*PART 11*



F O R E V E R . D I V E R G E N T​_*- Edie Nakano, with Alisa and Ren in the fourth carriage -*_

The plan was a simple one albeit very clever. Ren's idea was for one of them to create a clone and use the Henge no Jutsu to transform the clone into an exact replica of Alisa. The real Alisa would be transformed into a small object that could be carried inside Ren's briefcase. At first Edie was skeptical about the idea - she didn't want to expend even the smallest amount of chakra and Ren was unlikely to do the same. Looking at her maid with a worried face, she expressed her disbelief in the plan.

"I don't think this is going to work. It's not full-proof and the chakra used would just be a complete waste--!!"

Her complaints were cut off by a soothing Alisa, who shook her head with a small smile.

"Nevermind that, Miss Edie." She unexpectedly raised her hands, forming the unique clone seal used for the Kage Bunshin no Jutsu. Edie's blue eyes bulged with surprise. "Did you know I was a practicing kunoichi prior to being hired by your father? Probably not. It's not something that's often discussed. I will perform the jutsu and hide in Mr Ren's briefcase. He has a good plan and we should follow it before we are caught, Miss Edie!"

The Nakano glared at Ren with a look that swore throats would be slashed should any harm come to her most valuable staff member followed by a defeated sigh. Getting past the small surprise of learning that Alisa could use ninjutsu, she began to understand that this was the best - or rather, only bet they had. It was this or stand around like sitting ducks.

"Fine. Just get it over and done with, I'm going to watch the door." 

_*- Ryoko Hyūga, dashing towards the fourth carriage - *_

With her byakugan active, Ryoko could finally understand the true extent of what they were in. Behind her Taneda was preparing to engage in a battle with one of the bandits while there appeared to be another with Suzume. There was two more around the train but they were a few carriages down and a fair distance away from Alisa and herself. 

However, as she approached the door to Edie's private carriage, that wasn't the most shocking thing her byakugan told her.

Bombs. Bombs were planted everywhere, littering the moving train like an unkempt park. Her eyes widened with shock at how badly they had been trumped; The enemy had planned everything from start to finish, making them just sitting ducks for the ensuring onslaught. All staff and civilians slaughtered to prevent witnesses and silence the train with an escape plan in place.

It was happening again. The situation was beginning to topple her, she didn't feel in control or on top of things. _(Get it together!)_ She growled to herself, giving her temple a sharp tap. Ryoko twisted the golden handle and entered the carriage, only to see a sight that would've completely puzzled her if it wasn't for her pearly white eyes.

_*- Ryoko, Alisa, Edie and Ren, the fourth carriage - *_

When the door swung open, Edie clenched her fists cautiously for the intruder pushing their way through. However, to her honest relief it was Ryoko. There was no way she was going to make

"Oh... It's_ you,_" She snarled, turning her nose up in disgust. To her surprise, the Hyūga wasn't in the mood for the petty rivalry games given the current situation.

"Not now Edie! We're in serious shit right now..." Ryoko approached Ren who was stood beside a stiff-looking Alisa with a sharp chakra coming from the boy's leather briefcase tightly gripped in his hand. With the byakugan working to her advantage, she quickly deduced what had gone on.

"I see you've come up with a plan for hiding Alisa... It's good, it's good... Well done." The kind-hearted girl flashed a quick smile that swiftly returned to her careful, thinking face. "Don't you think it seems a bit obvious? Like when wealthy businessmen keep their briefcases close to them, like there's something to hide. Leave it on one of the sofas, it'll look more discreet." Despite posing it as a suggestion, Ryoko meant it as an order as she grabbed the briefcase out of his hands and left it on Edie's beige leather armchair. She then turned to face her team - a wealthy dim-witted blonde constantly looking for a fight, the clone of a house maid and a boy too intelligent for his own good. It may not be the strongest, most effective team but it was what she had.

Tapping the green button on her wireless communication device so what she was going to say could be heard by Taneda, the Chūnin began to take direction.

"_*Here's what I've got. Bombs are scattered all over the train although a good handful of them appear to be mere flash bombs. We are staying at the back with the gold; request back up if you need it, Taneda!*_"

"Taneda?" Edie repeated his name with a confused face. "Who is he?"

Ryoko couldn't help but roll her eyes and bury her face in her hand. This blonde just got dumber by the day. It was as if when Ryoko thought she had seen the height of this girl's stupidity and ignorance, it was completely trumped within days.

"He's our teammate you little..." Knowing that causing tension at this point would just end badly for everyone, so refrained from saying anything that could offend. Edie seemed prepared for an insult but lowered her blade when Ryoko didn't come out with it. 

"Nevermind. His enemy doesn't appear to be that strong so he should be okay. The priority is protecting Alisa and we need to keep that in our minds."

"_What about Suzume-san?_" The clone of Alisa asked, concerned. That was when Edie's face lit up.

"_*Suzume!?*_ She's here!?"

Ryoko let out another sigh. "Yes, she's here... She stumbled upon the train. I'm surprised that Alisa noticed her however and you didn't---"

Without even allowing her to finish, Edie sprinted off towards where Ryoko had come from. "I need to go and make sure she's okay!" 

"W-Wait! You can't! You're going to get yourself hurt you idiot!!" Ryoko's protests fell on deaf ears however as Edie sprinted off through the carriages, ignoring the dozens of dead bodies including those of her own staff in search of Suzume. Alisa questioned whether it was a good idea to not go after Edie but Ryoko reiterated that protecting her was in the best interest of the mission.

"_Still... I'm worried for her. You know she can be a bit... You know..._"

"Oh, I'm not even bothered. She's immortal anyway."​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 27, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[The Truth Behind Lies II]​
With sadness in her heart, Suzume sat on the edge of the bed she was given. She'd never been locked up before, ever. Not in her entire life, not even by her parents in the form of being sent to her room for some ill behavior on her part. The solitude of the four walls were almost maddening and at times, she believed them to be closing in on her, so she'd close her eyes and breath and doing so taking all those cramped  and isolated feelings from her. Standing she walks over to one wall and taps at it. Bits and flakes of stone fall away and words can faintly be made out. It was a message from the past and the young girl squinted her eyes to read it. 

_ If you're reading this, you're in jail too!_

Suzume snorts, it was a joke. An awful, awful joke and it didn't make her feel any better than she was before walking over. "I'm kind of getting hungry" she mumbled rubbing her stomach, it'd been so long since she actually ate anything besides the bit of chains she had last night before she nodded off. Looking back over to the corner where she left her rations she contemplated eating some more of it. But she shook that notion off, she needed to conserve it, for when they brought slop that she didn't or couldn't bring herself to eat. 

Patting her stomach she sighs and starts to walk back to the lumpy bed she slept in. While she sat back down the door to the cell slowly opens. 

"Good morning Inmate 17-63 -A112." it was a cheerful and feminine voice. The blonde cuts a glance to whoever it was that could be so happy. To her shock she sees a pink haired girl that she would guess to be around Ryoko or Edie's age. In her hands was a small black platter with a wooden cover over it, "You was sleeping earlier, so I decided not to wake you. Is eggs and bacon okay for breakfast?" is asked while she walked over. Sitting down beside the pre-teen she pulls the cover off, sure enough as promise it was eggs, bacon and a small wedge of toast. A small covered glass of orange juice sat on the outer corner of the trey. 

With watering eyes crying tears of joy Suzume takes the trey from the woman, 'Thank you sooooo ~ much!" is exclaimed. The spork is quickly grabbed and the girls shovels the food away as the guard watched with a placid smile. "Shis ish sho tahsty lady." is muffled out. "My name isn't lady" is softly chuckled, "It's Miyah, 17-63 -A112." is added. Swallowing the food she stuffed in her face, "My name is Suzume then, not 17-63 -A112." is replied with a grin as she wiped some of the bacon grease from her mouth. "Well, I'm told we're not sure who you are, but if you want me to call you Suzume. I will." this brings a smile to the blondes face. Instead of leaving her like the man the night before did. 

Miyah stayed with Suzume until she'd finished her meal all the while engaging in idle chat to help ease the young girl's mind. The many years tacked on her shoulders were hard enough. Solitude would be a killer. "Before you go, Miyah." Suzume states looking to the guard as she gathered the trey, "Could you bring me some ink and paper? I promise I'll be good ... all I want to do is practice my calligraphy." the woman's expression deepened at the request. "Level 5's aren't suppose to have that sort of stuff." is the reply which sank Suzume's heart. "But ... I'll see what I can do." the comment is quickly received well by Suzume who hugged the woman. Being sealed it wasn't overly harsh like it normally would be. 

Almost dropping the trey, the guard wraps the girl back and silently wondered how such a sweet child could be in jail much less a terrible place like Level Five. ~    

_-Gina_

"Listen, I said I have information about Suzume."

"We're not interested in your claims miss, if this is meant as a jo-.."

"This is no joke, it is very urgent I need to speak with Mr. Sato immediately." 

Gina was starting to get flustered with this maid that she spoke with, did she not realize that this was of grave importance? Did she not ... 

"Who are you speaking with Sakiko?"

It wasn't the voice that she was looking for, but it sounded like this person was someone with power.

"Let me talk to him, he sound a lot more intelligent than you." 

Gina could hear a clatter as the maid pulled her hand over the mouth piece on her end.

"No one master, just some crazy person saying she knows something about Lady Suzume's death."

"Did you get this person's name?"

"No sir."

"Could you please?"

Noise comes over the phone again as Sakiko pulled it back to her face.

"May I have you name miss?"

"Gina" 

"She says her name is Gina, M'Lord."

"May I have the phone Sakiko?"

"I'm sorry for the hassle, are you the Gina that was supposed to be in charge of my little sister?"

"Yes... B.." 

"How is it that I hear she is dead? Where were you?"

"If you'll allow me to explain, I'm sure you'll understand what I want from the Sato Clan." ~


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 27, 2014)

*Taneda*
Train Bound for Konohagakure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part XVI

----------​
Taneda rocked his body to the side as he dipped just past the kunai's trajectory, shaking his head even if the gesture was lost on his teammates. "That's not necessary, we're currently fine," came his reply as he watched Ryu, who then moved oddly as his tail seemed to make...a handsign?

Suddenly, the end of the kunai lit up, blinding Taneda at least temporarily with a light bomb. And that was when Ryu struck. Using the extra weight from his new armor, he body flickered right for the orphan, slamming his draconic shoulder into his gut as he angled himself with a pivot on his left claw. Normally Taneda would not have been deterred by such an attack, but the cramped confines of the car and the increased momentum from the high density shirt _he'd_ given Ryu made the moment of blindness from the light bomb that much more effective.

He felt his ribs cracking as Ryu then rounded, lashing out with his tail and throwing Taneda to the side with the force of the blow, and through a window. He didn't scream at all as he crashed through the glass, though thankfully the train was immobile...

_"I wonder if Suzume is alright..."_ he wondered idly, having lost feeling from the strength of the dragon prince's blows, not even paying any mind to the fact that he'd just been flung out a train car by an actual _dragon_. Something must have been wrong with him, to ignore such an important detail.

"Down," he murmured quietly into his headset.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 27, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Eien,  Konohagakure]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 57: S-Rank Mission; Reconciliation Pt. II: Hard Truths]​
_The truth is rarely pure and never simple. _
-*Oscar Wilde*​
I shudder and my eyes flutter open, was that thunder I just heard. Pulling  my hand to my face as I sat there, I feel a pulsing pain from my palm. My vision was blurred as if I just awoke from slumber, yet I still pulled my gaze to my hand. It seemed that I tore the wound I gave myself from the encounter with Kirisaki back open. The white bandages had turned a crimson hue and there was something else. I smack my lips together while pushing my tongue to the roof of my mouth, I was parched. "How long was I out?" is what I mutter. Pulling my gaze upward I see a bed, on it was a couple and my heart seizes. That dry feeling in my throat tightens it's hold on me and I can feel my eyes start to sting. 

The white linens the couple lay upon was now soaked a grimy velvet and all I can do it pull my uninjured hand to my lips. Sour liquid then seems to flood my mouth, washing it in a deadly cocktail of enzymes  that threatened to make me throw up. But why? Why I ask myself as the bitter taste of bile coats my taste buds. I want to hurl, but wasn't I just fanaticizing about how I could have tortured this woman to death? If so, why is my stomach wanting to turn in on itself? Why is this knot in my throat threatening to take my life? I fight it pressing my fingers harder upon my lips. The clear liquid that had flushed my mouth seeps through the cracks, but I refuse. 

Swallowing I banish the bile back into my stomach, but I advert my gaze, I couldn't look on the bodies of the people I'd killed some time earlier. I rack my mind and pull my hand over my eyes, the sting that was there earlier still persists and my touch detects my salty tears? Was I crying? No, that's foolish, isn't it? There is no way this would affect me in this manner. I reject the notion, it was the wound that I reopened is the cause of this, not the deaths of this family. I didn't realize it, but that was denial as I stood. But as I did, I lost my balance and sat back down from an overbearing pain that shot thorough my mind. I see it again, from my dream that first photo. But now, now the haze had been lifted and I recognized the pair.  I was Zyana and I, from when we first met back in Fuzen. But why was I remembering that? 

My eyes tightened harshly something broke, I could hear it. It sounded like a pane of glass, "No one is alive in here!" I shout as I try to pull myself together, no reply came, so I figure they listened to me. I had to get out of here before ... before. I couldn't stand, my legs refused to carry my weight, what was this? That pain returns to me and I pull my head to the back of the chair I sat in fanaticizing about inhuman acts not that long ago. Again I can see one of the photos that I picked up in my dream, this was the same as the last, the haze was lifted. It was the girl Naoko found and my heart raced as I tried to push these damming thoughts down and as I fight it, I hear another crack. It had to be my imagination. I was tired, all of this nonsense had to stem from the lack of sleep I've endured since leaving the Forest of Death. I should have rested instead of working on Doru.         

At least that is the lie I tell myself and again I try to stand, this time I'm successful  in my endeavor and with my hand fully planted on my face I walk to the door, I was going to leave. Get away from this village and settle my mind. Maybe knock myself out with medicines and put this mess behind me. But before I could the headache becomes crippling and I fall against the door slamming it too. I didn't want it to happen, but it did all the same, the third photo flashed in my mind's eye, as I turn into the door and slide down it. The haze buffered I see it's the kiss that Kirisaki gave me, I reason it was stress that was making me see these things, it had to be why else would I be remembering it? I know I can fixate on things, but even so when I locked those notions away, they were gone. None of this bubbling up Bullshit. Yet here they were.

I didn't move, I couldn't. The last image rolled over I already knew it was again Kirisaki. This photo though, seemed to move with a life it's own. 

_"This may sound twisted for a human to say, but thank you. I never would have expected you to say something like that, to  murder these people humanely. I know a lot of sick and twisted shinobi  will be taking advantage of this night, so to hear those words coming  from you means a lot."_

Why? Why was I remembering this? Those words? I couldn't understand it. Finally like a pane of shattered glass I see it, my reality falls around me. It wasn't glass that broke earlier, it was my facade, this mask I put on for the world to see. It all started with Zyana's curiosity at my technique. It was harmless, she was just making sure that I was me, that the boy she saw wasn't as fake as the man. Though he was, the boy was as fake as the man before. I feel the warm tears well in the corners of my eyes. I could no longer take I, was I breaking down? What caused this? I didn't understand it.  What brought these emotions on. My vision clouds and I sob loudly, why did it mean so much to her? Why was it affecting me in this way now? 

Banging my head against the door I let it all out, I cry long and hard for the first time in months, no years. The last time I remember crying like this was when my parents were murdered. I didn't see it, but I had nightmares about it for a long time after. Kiyoko was kind enough to take me in, but the terrors. There wasn't anything she was able to do about them. I could imagine in my head the splatter of blood. Did they beg for their lives, my parents were a lot of things. But they didn't deserve that. It is then that I feel it, my tears had washed the sand from my eyes and covered my cheeks  in a black muck like running mascara. Sobbing I pull a hand up and wipe the tears from me, but to my horror the blood on my mind now covered my hands. My heart seemed to jump into my throat. I felt the blood rush from my head as I merely stared.

I swallowed hard and try to think logically, but I still couldn't explain it and I quickly pull my hands from my vision, I had killed so many. Yet, til now I felt no remorse. In time I would come to understand that the Acts of Kindness that I witnessed in the Forest of Death from both Zellous and Kirisaki when they came to the aid of one another is what come to put the final crack in my veneer. And that the stress of me fighting the urges to utterly massacre and torture instead of trying to keep a deal I made combined with Rosuto's Melody Arm is what pushed me over the emotional edge. But now, as I sit in the swirling darkness of guilt and sickness. I understood nothing besides the crippling grief that took hold of my heart.  Again the tears well even as I fight to hold them back, I wasn't this pathetic, I couldn't be. I refused to be. Yet, here I sit crying my eyes out over the family I just slaughtered. 

"Is this what you wanted me to feel Zell?" I question aloud. Though no one was there to answer it. I look to the bed again, how did I do that so emotionlessly, cut their throats like that? I finally see myself in the light that others that witness my crimes. Disgust filled me and I turned away. "You're right." I add as if Zell was here to rub it in. These feeling twisted the pit of my stomach. I could see them. All the lives I took, starting with the Academy Students back in Suna, that was a horrible death and I was the one that did it to them. Made their flesh crawl with boils as their own blood poisoned them. It was me, I was a monster. "You were right, I am a monster. Twisted and foul. But you are also wrong, I can't. No I cannot live with this, this pain and guilt." I bite, yet no one is around while I pull a Kunai from my vest. I decided on ending it now.

Do the world a favor and at the same time I'll be putting myself out of my own little pity party. I bring the blade to my throat and clench my eyes. This was for the best, right? It has to be, one less monster in the world as I could never see myself redeeming myself over the deeds I've done. The atrocities I committed.  "I take solace in this act." I state while I start to push the blade into my flesh. I made sure to do it slow, I needed to feel the blade as it slowly passed into my neck, make some pentane for what I've done. It was only right. ~


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 27, 2014)

*Taneda*
Hida Clan Complex

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part XV

----------​
Yoshi #1 blinked as he continually had to dip past and around Ren's attacks in order to try and find a way to get a clear hold at his neck. All he really wanted to do was just grab him by the neck, and then fling him away.  And as each of them lashed out, they found that their marks weren't evaded at all, simply tanked by the clones as the scientist grinned...

Makoto's attack sunk into its side, relieving him of his momentum as his foot was caught. Yukino's opponent began to lose form slowly and melt as her senbon struck true, and as she came for the punch it grabbed her, not letting go as she attempted to throw. Ren's feint was successful, and his attack struck true, but his too succumbed to melting as it fell about his body, engulfing him. 

_Three seconds.
_
Taneda had come to a similar fate, Yoshitsune smiling as his student once again tried to imitate his sensei's style of fighting, and gain purchase with a grapple. "I said they wouldn't use techniques, not that I wouldn't...kehahahaha! I crack myself up; Sealing Technique: Hundred-Million, Angry, Fraction, Trouble-Style Guys!"

The clones gripped each of them tight and slowly the ink masses began to harden around them, encasing the four solid. Yoshitsune meanwhile let out a quiet sigh, relaxing a bit. 

"Well then...I guess that's it!" He ate the last little scrap of squid triumphantly, smiling back at them. "You all work well together, though. Who's your _actual _sensei?" He raised a suspicious eyebrow, not releasing the hold of his jutsu so quickly.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 27, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Ai's face immediately flushed, becoming almost as red as the strawberries she smelled of. She had to control herself as she tried to contain herself so she didn't let out a loud squeal in surprise as she was found out.
> 
> "She's already discovered me, I can't  do anything but approach her now.. But I'm not good at talking to people, especially not other girls."
> 
> ...



Kukiko watches as the girl comes out of hiding her hands ready to quickly create any hand seals or draw a kunai which ever was required should the young girl be putting on a show. Last thing she wanted was to be caught off guard, especially alone in the middle of Konoha a village from the opposite side.

The girl next offers her one of the strangely coloured cake products, apperntly made by her butler. Kukiko relaxed if ever so slightly and comments, "Affraid not, if I ate one might go straight to the waist." Knowing most liked to keep up apperances, merely using it as an excuse not to eat one. You don't simply eat food offered by a stranger in the middle of a street for all she knew this could all be an act and the cakes were poisoned.

Coming back to the girls clan name...

"Takahashi huh, affraid to say I never heard of them but you should not take offence to that. I am not from around here and merely came to watch the exams in person. I am... Kukiko."She says purposely avoiding mention of her clan name. "... I find it suspicous that you're reasoning to follow me was based on good looks. Surely you had other intentions, so you got one chance to come clean, are you telling the truth or not... I would go as far to say your nervousness is the most concerning feature?"Kukiko asked plainly and simply. Everything this girl was doing put her on edge, but merely offering cakes was hardly reason to outright claim she was a spy or assassin of some kind.

"Please... understand that... how best to explain... Their are certain individuals who might want to capture or hurt me. So I am merely wishing to ensure your intentions arn't hostile and simply nerves." In truth she wasn't sure how to even respond to this girl, she was a nervous wreck and that was without her even saying a word. She was from a family that like Kyo said expected her to act firm and straight.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 27, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Academy Dorms; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 58, Meet the Father Conclusion]​

Akane's lips pouted as she and Mizuirono reached the dorm room that had been so graciously gave to them by Head Mistress Kuriyama. The redhead's hand softly lands on the knob, but she doesn't even try to turn it. Instead she hangs her head and looks back out into the darkness. Half expecting to see something or someone. Sitting by her sister Mizuirono looks up to her, "What's wrong Akane?" is asked. The wolf nudges her cold nose on the girl's leg, hoping to at least get her to talk some. Say what was on her mind. Lifting her head, Akane rests it on the door itself and lets out a small sigh. 

"Ah, Ah was jus' hopin' dat ol' boy-o wan come ower." is replied. Mizuirono's mouth dropped a bit and she pulled her muzzle from Akane's skin. "This is because Hatori didn't follow us here? You didn't invite him over though. It's your fault." the wolf admonishes back. Akane nods, "Ah kno' dought boy-o caught mah intention, told 'im dat Ah wan to dank him proper lak." 

-CRUNCH!-

The wolf sinks her teeth into Akane's leg which breaks the girl from her stupor, "Wat was dat fo'!" is yelled while she hopped around. Her sister, however, only narrowed her eyes on Akane. Her lips rolled over her bared teeth that had a small hint of blood present. "If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times Akane, we're not back home. _that_ is not a proper thank people. Outside the swamps there are accepted ways to get to that and you need to learn them, grow with it." is stated. Akane was done pouting, but now she had a scowl lit across her face while she stared Mizuirono down. The stare is returned, but with fangs as well. If she was going to teach a lesson tonight, Mizuirono was going to make sure that her dense as a cinder block sister was going to understand. 

"Ah... awright. Ah dink you haf ah point." is snorted while she turned back to the door. She was actually too tired to argue despite the fact that she was laid out most of the day on a hospital bed. They never tell you how taxing waiting can be. Especially in a hospital setting. Grabbing the knob again she twists it. She really had nothing of value, so she never locked the door when she left. Pushing on it, she looked back down to her sister who was now at her side, "Wat he mean by dere fo' seasons anyway?" the question found an equally puzzled look in return. How was she suppose to know? She was smarter than Akane was, but she wasn't a dictionary of knowledge be it useful or otherwise. "I couldn't tell you Akane, but he at least hugged and kissed you back . So maybe that has some meaning to it... Akane?" 

The redhead had turned on a heel and was walking back out into the darkness. She got it, Hatori wanted her to take the lead. She could do that. "I don't know what is going though your head, but I doubt its good or what Hatori meant." is growled as she latched onto her shorts pulling her back. Luckily for Mizuirono, she knew where and how to grab so Akane couldn't squirm free or pull her clothing off either. The girl crossed her arms and stood as she is tugged inch by inch back into the room. "You can stap naw." is muttered. Akane snorts and turns as she is released. Walking into her room she closed the door behind her and locked it for once. "That was too easy, what is going on in your head." is asked with a distrustful gaze. 

The girl shrugs and pulls her coat off. Underneath was a purple sleeveless T-shirt. Tossing it on the bed she dropped her shorts next and what Mizuirono sees causes her to gasp, Akane was wearing panties? When did this happen. "You lak dem? Emiko say dat wearin' dem may be gud idea." is stated as she looked down at them. They weren't as uncomfortable as the last pair that was forced on her was. The wolf was curious and walked around her sister, to see if she could see straps on her shoulders, "Nope, no gonna see dat, Ah no ware dat no madder wat." is stated while she stretched Kicking off the boots she starts to walk. The wolf was impressed, maybe her savage sister could be civilized if just a bit.

The next surprise came when her  walk to her over to the bed, instead of the floor was Akane going to sleep in it? As the girl sat down it seemed the answer was given when Akane patted the bed. But turning to pull the covers back Akane lets out a bit of a scream. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 27, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Eien,  Konohagakure]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 59: S-Rank Mission; Reconciliation Pt. III: To Harden One's Heart]​
_?Attachment is the great fabricator of illusions; reality can be obtained only by someone who is detached. ? _
-* Simone Weil*​
I can feel my hands shake as I press the blade against my own throat. Why was I hesitating?  Wasn't this the right thing to do? Shed my blood for all the blood I shed? Then why was I hesitant? My whole body seemed to quake with unease and I pull the blade from myself. As if to find a reason to go through with the act I look back to the cooling bodies on the bed, they lay their peacefully as if they were sleeping. But they weren't, they and their infant was dead at my hands. So why couldn't I bring myself to act on what was right? The more I thought about it, the angrier I started to get. Now this was an emotion I remembered all too well. It was a friend that held me when all seemed lost. When I had no where to turn. My anger was there to guide me in the darkness. 

Again I pull the tip of the blade to my neck, this time I was determined to end it and I start to press harder. I felt my flesh start to sink in on itself. I had to do it, I couldn't take this crippling guilt that knotted my stomach, that made it turn and churn. I needed to end it. But before I could even start to feel any blood seep pass a wound again I waiver. I was a coward, I couldn't take my own life. I was a scared little kid that couldn't do the right thing. I was no monster, just a child that broke things and thought it was fine. I'd then go and hide in a corner somewhere when my parents came to punish me. I swallow hard and look from the bodies that lay before me. In all, I count sixty lights I snuffed tonight

Still, I couldn't go through with it. I rage from the thought of being so pathetic and I slam my fist and weapon into the door. It was cheaply made, so it splinters and I shudder from a sharp pain. On reflex I pull my hand free of the busted wood and see that I've given myself a multitude of slivers. My blood seeped pass the wounds painting my hand literally in the blood that I envisioned there just moments earlier. "No MORE!" I declare with vigor and again I slam the weapon into the door. Again it buckles under the weight of my blow littering my hand with more splinters. It seemed I even knocked some flesh free as I pull it back. Disgusted with the whole situation I make a vow to the moon and stars. 

"Never again! I will never allow this to happen to me again. I'm to much of a coward to kill myself." are the words that I declare while I stand back up. "So for that I will harden my heart, rip it from my breast and set it on a the world's platter. I declare tonight that I will stand by that mask that I've crafted for myself and be the monster that Zell thinks I am, I will be the monster that lurks in the dark to steal away the innocent." My declarations become depraved as I make myself again relish the death before my eyes, that old feeling the familiar one creeps upon me while I discard my weapon. 

It wasn't the same as before though, even now as I looked on them the pit of my stomach ached. But it was something I could deal with, for now at least. My lip rolls when I pull my free hand to the injury. My blood sprays and mixes with the small lake that was already on the bed, so it made very little difference now. One by one I yank the splinters free, each was a release of euphoria as I again taught myself that pleasure could be felt in pain. It took a minute or two but I had dug most of the wood free, the rest would have to be a reminder of the stupidity I allowed myself to fall into. Pulling some more bandages from the kit I brought with me I see the blood that Kirisaki gave me. I pick it out of the case, I can only hope this would survive the night. I needed to get it refrigerated, it after all was the reason I was questioning myself not two minutes ago. 

To my wonder it hadn't even started to clot yet. Still as if it'd just been drawn. Little did I know what I was going to find, nor did I know that Kirisaki herself had witnessed this when this curse was forced on her as she walked through a lake of her blood and was transformed. But that didn't matter at the moment. To me, it was time to send a message. To put this building angst against my self torment to use. A vile grin crept across my newly resolute face. Pulling two explosive tags I slide one under each body. There would surely do a count to make sure that all the villagers were slain  and this would be my little way to thank them personally for the hell I just pulled myself from.

After setting the second charge, I remembered that Rosuto was around and my curiosity got the better of me.  Putting the blood back up I turn and instead of leaving, like I should, I walk back into the main living area of the house. Looking to the front door I walk to it and fling it open, nothing. But at glance I see down the street that a battle was taking place. Gazing in that direction I decidedly pull my hands together and form the series of seals to perform the Transformation Jutsu and again my eyes flash that cat like yellow. After shoving my hands into my pocket I walk toward the sound of battle, seemed some of the other Shinobi decided to do the same as eyes were locked that way. 

When I finally get to where the fighting was going down I'm greeted with the falling form of the weapon I helped to build while a star seemed to streak his way, "I this all the resolve you said you had is worth Rosuto?" the question was low and to myself while the battle played out. ~


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
_Annoying, annoying, annoying,annoying!! This little shit, how can someone like him even exist? His way of fighting, his eyes, the mindless words he spouts so nonchalantly trying to look like the hero from some sort story when he is nothing but a stray dog with a loud bark and a weak bite, it pisses me off! What is he? a fucking baby?! Someone like him, I refuse to be defeated by someone like him!! _

His mind was full of these thoughts as he was raised into the air by Rosuto. Akaya?s very existence was being denied by the foolish being before him. Unlike Rosuto, Uchiha Akaya was the embodiment of everything that is wrong with the shinobi system, with the world. He was a ninja, even more and ANBU, an assassin. He also was a jinchuuriki what already places him as a human sacrifice created for the sake of greed and power. And obviously through his veins the same blood once possessed by the greatest dangers that the world has had in the latest centuries ran through, the same blood as Madara and Obito, the blood of the Uchiha. This boy was born already cursed in the darkness, and that?s where he would probably stay forever but even he was capable of seeing a light at the end of the tunnel and to reach it the only way was to accept and endure everything that the dark path throws at him.

As he flew upwards, his ears and nose finally payed attention to the witnesses of the fight. Kirisaki Shinko, Ren Houki, Taneda... what were they doing there? Is what Akaya wondered for an instant, he knew that the two boys didn?t enter  hell with the rest, so what were they doing there? Akaya saw no reason, however he realized that their presence in that place would only bring troubles. Regardless of the scratches here and there, the genin were meant to not be in danger during this mission and as such, entering in battle with Rosuto would be opposite to the objective. Even if any of them were capable of defeating this guy, it was not their job to do so, it was Akaya?s.

The three kunai trapped him ina deadly formation ready to explode at any moment. But Rosuto wasn?t taking something in consideration, Akaya was a jinchuriki, a aweapon created to obliterate, to surprise and annihilate. With the power of he beast still flowing within him, the young ANBU decided to imitate the boy, that technique he used many times already during the skirmish, which would allow him to avoid the damage of this explosion, his own version of what that arm was capable of doing.












The loud roar was emitted from his mouth as a shock wave of chakra hit the weapons expelling them. The one above him was sent far in to the sky out of reach whil the other two were sent back to the ground detonating there near Rosuto. Pushing his body down, Akaya heavily landed creating some cracks on the ground. Then his body stretched making his bones to release a disgusting cracking sound."You are like a cockroach."he said mockingly referring to the inability of the opponent to take a good hit and die once and for all. "I?m already tired of this fight, tired of you. Someone who can?t accept how the world works, someone who is just as much of a scum as I am. I told you that you lost the battle when all of those villagers died, you lost sight of your objective when sticking to a fight you can?t win because we gotta admit it, you can?t win."is what Akaya said, with each poisonous word he spoke, his body began to suffer more changes"You do have a loud bark but your bite is weak. Proof is, you weren?t able to save anyone. But you know what makes me smile like this? that you will carry on your shoulders the regret of not being able to do shit. Even if you kill me someone else will come and do this, what will you do then? It is part of humanity, will you by any chance, dispose of humanity as a whole? Because to reach the kind of bullshit dream your words depict, is what you would have to do." under his uniform, strange marks began to spread through his whole body, , while his fangs grew to the point where he would even hurt himself if he dared to try close his mouth. His eyeballs acquired a blood shot, turning them red while purple marks appeared behin the eyes, close to his cheeks. From his mouth and body, steam began to come out. Yet his mind was not getting blurry like in the forest of death; the revolting feelings inside him pushed the seal to the point where he had taken as much power a shis body could take. Of course this would have consequences, but for the time being it was the best thing that could have happened to him. He looked at his hands for an instant, was this the full extent of  the power he had?



Immediately his hands, with a prodigious speed, performed new hand seals. The Temporary Paralysis Technique, a ninjutsu capable of stopping the movements of an opponent without failure. Why didn?t he use it before? Because in the heat of the battle the thought never crossed his mind. Following, with a thunderous movement, with a fastness impossible for the regular human eye to even pretend to track, he reached Rosuto and took him by the neck raising the boy with a powerful grip. "You all, go back to where hawk and wolf are. There?s nothing to see here."the Uchiha said,  with his demonic gaze not even once leaving the boy?s body. "Isn?t it funny? How your efforts are futile? Someone like you would never be able to take me down. If only you could see my memories, I?m sure you would break wonderfully."his voice as if it had been mixed with someone else?s  then his next action was to raise his left hand to try and the deliver a vertical slash aiming to severe the annoying melody arm and separate it from the outsider?s body.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 27, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l S-Rank Mission l A True Failure Never Losses Hope*

A laugh escaped his lips, as he found himself paralyzed. But truly, no moment needed to be ushered to execute. He noted him turn into the beast, his hand, eyes, his overall physical embodiment started to mold. So he shows his true colors, huh? There was the demon he saw, just some crazy kid thinking he could best him. But there was no time for retorts, as he witnessed his skill explode, rushing towards him, his mind began to concentrate to the very arm this boy aimed at, the sound once more producing with larger force. All the sound they had gathered through the battle, all the noise they made, each single movement absorbed into the arm. A myriad of power held among, it sound that caused the boy flinch before he arrived towards him. The pants of the poor Rosuto, held heavy, he witnessed the boy as he himself became paralyzed, the area of effect technique holding true to it's original state. His mind producing such concentration. His teeth clenching, as the very sound that produced the arm, released him from the technique he had been implemented within. 

It was as if time slowed, those eyes of his the Sharingan began to read him like a book, utilizing all his power to depict his next move, he felt his feet dwindle, yet with force, the claws ripping the flesh of his chest, moment after he turned to avoid the arm becoming loose. As he worded near the boy's proximity, eyes locked and for once in his life, a smirk crossed him lip. As he repeated the words he had said to many, many people. To all his encounters, it seemed like something he just simply said, it was like a catchphrase at this point. 

"Like I said, I won't allow to keep killing innocents... I will never die."

As the most powerful fist he could usher came from under the Jinchuriki's stomach. So strong that a burst was heard, along with the kinectic force implemented into the arm with all the remainder of his chakra he blew the monster into the far distance with the force of a thousand bulls. But there it dawned him... He was done. The proportions of the Uchiha's body began to regenerate. No matter how strong he was, he couldn't beat the odds... This boy, with that beast, was far too powerful. 

Coughing blood, he placed his hands on his chest, the claws of set child burned into his flesh, the flames of his resolution was strong. But what could come of it. He dropped to his knees, before he could do anything else. His reserves were out, he didn't have anything else. He lost again.

"Damn it... I guess that's all I'm willful of doing."

However, he managed to stand, noticing the shinobi that surrounded him. He seemed to have been in a predicament. 

"Damn it. If I was a little better... then..."

He spoke to himself. Simply awaiting what was to come. As his strength escaped him, and he simply underwent a smile. 

"So, are you guys next? Along with him? Well... Come and get some then."


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

His plan came together well, for his opponent had not suspected the light bomb attached to the kunai. Mustering up all his strength he lunged at the Konoha shinobi ramming him with his shoulder, using the added weight of his osmium short to increase the lethality of the blow. He then grounded himself by slamming his left claw into the ground and then pivoting to the point where his tail would meet the shinobi's chest slamming into him with unmistakable strong force. Needless to say the shinobi was sent flying out the window.

With his opponent defeated he was ready to move on to the next car. However a bead of sweat dripped down his forehead and he was having trouble standing up straight. It was as if the added weight of a feather would be a enough to knock him down. Whatever material his shirt became was far too heavy to be effective in combat. Looking back he had no idea how he had preformed the previous feat of moving so quickly. 

The door behind him opened.

After a moment of struggling to turn around his face met what appeared to be a conductor. A small moment of silence passed before the worker broke the silence. *"What the hell happened here?"* He looked at Ryu, referring to the corpses on the floor.

Ryu was once again silent seeing how there was no reason to explain what had happened to a lowly-

*Poof*

*"Oh. Well if you're wondering it wasn't me, it was most likely."*

"Hebiashi." The kid chimed in, a look of self deprecation on his face for not realizing it sooner. Considering the woman's reputation he should've known she wouldn't have done this professionally. That woman was a sadist.

*"Intel report, so far I know there are two people protecting the maid. One is outside seemingly defeated, while the other was a brunette woman that I saw but got away. Considering the maid wasn't with them it's safe to assume there are Konoha ninja with the maid. The one I defeated has the ability to transmute materials into something else."* The prince concluded, however his voice was stressed as it was becoming obvious that he was having trouble moving around with such weight on him. 

"So they're aware of our presence, and most likely have a sensor on their team." The young captain began to think. "Konoha shinobi usually use ninja dogs to track people, but that village also possesses ninja who can use the Byakugan. Generic sensing is also a possibility too. I bet they have one of these means to track our every move in this train, which means deception isn't a option anymore." Ryu watched as the child pulled out a finely crafted kitana. "I destroyed the circuits of the train back in car one, so this thing isn't going to move no matter what. The paper bombs that we planted all over the train will be used once we spot the maid. From there we'll use the train tipping over as a distraction as we grab the maid and make an escape. We do not kill unless it is necessary."

Don't kill unless necessary? _"And here I thought you were intelligent."_ Thought the dragon prince.

Suddenly with an extraordinary feat of the sword, the Chunin's swordsman ship, and precision Hyūi Furīman had freed Ryu from of his osmium shirt. Pieces of the shirt fell on the ground, leaving him with his undershirt. Hyūi sheathed his blade before looking back at Ryu. "This train has a dozen cars, I want you to exit the window and then bust through the last cars window. From there you'll go to the others cars effectively allowing the two of this to corner them. If you find Hebiashi... I want you to be careful. She's still an ally... But unpredictable. "


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 27, 2014)

LunarCoast said:


> Kukiko watches as the girl comes out of hiding her hands ready to quickly create any hand seals or draw a kunai which ever was required should the young girl be putting on a show. Last thing she wanted was to be caught off guard, especially alone in the middle of Konoha a village from the opposite side.
> 
> The girl next offers her one of the strangely coloured cake products, apperntly made by her butler. Kukiko relaxed if ever so slightly and comments, "Affraid not, if I ate one might go straight to the waist." Knowing most liked to keep up apperances, merely using it as an excuse not to eat one. You don't simply eat food offered by a stranger in the middle of a street for all she knew this could all be an act and the cakes were poisoned.
> 
> ...



Hearing the girl's initial response to her offer Ai's heart beat stronger, and faster, it seemed that the girl was hostile, and had no intention of being friendly with her. Quickly thinking trying to defuse the situation Ai rose her hands to her face eyes fixated on the macaron she held, nibbling on it, proceeding to then take a bite out if it as the sweet buttercream filling created a delightful taste in her mouth.

"See...!?"

Ai closed her eyes, and smiled softly at the girl, trying to show her that she meant her no harm, and only wanted to show that she didn't want her to be mad her. 

"Sosetsu is a very great chef, I think my parents hired him just because they know how much I love food."

Ai laughed softly, cutely bringing her hand to her mouth to cover it. For a moment she had forgotten where she was, and had let her guard down, she usually would never be so comfortable wit someone around especially  a stranger who was seemingly hostile towards her.

"O..-o-h, sorry."

She quickly bowed her head alongside the apology, bringing her head back up her face was more relaxed, and composed. Her eyes now fixated on Kukiko, looking into her turquoise eyes, not showing any more signs of nervousness, or inconfidence.

"It's nice to meet you Kukiko."

Ai again bowed, she was always taught to be formal, and respectful to everyone; even though who didn't act like they deserved respect. The Takakashi were people of grace, and composure.

"The Takakashi are a clan who specialize in Agriculture, they are very well known throughout white for all the food they produce, and ship around the countries."

Ai closed her eyes once again gently closing her hand as she focused her chakra into it the palm of it, forming her chakra into a seedling. Once it finished developing she slowly opens her hand revealing it. 

"We also have this, It is our own unique release nature. We call it  Cherry Blossom release; it is a very beautiful nature; and allows us to materialize plants, and use them to create our agriculture, or to fight."

Focusing more chakra into her hand, but this time into the seedling it started to grow, becoming leafy, and growing in size. Eventually through enough feeding it began to bud, and flower turning into a cherry blossom, which Ai brought up to her face to smell the beautiful flower, showing Kukiko that it was harmless, and to see if she would smell it too.

"It won't bite, most Takakashi you run in to will be very kind, or at least polite. It's not our way to fight, unless we have to. I'd say we're the most peaceful of the Konoha clans, if not the most peaceful of the White clans."

Ai seemingly lost her shyness, and had a confident air about her right now. This was because she was very passionate about the Cherry Blossom Release,  and anything she's passionate about she'll get eager to talk about it, like food.

"Our release isn't a violent nature like that of the Wood Release of our ancestor clan, the Senju. It's meant to be more graceful, and give life to things, and sustain life. It was never meant to hurt anyone, but some of our people think otherwise."

Ai's cherry blossom grew larger, getting nearly too big for her hand so she softly set it on the ground, backing away from it to stand beside Kukiko as the blossom began tog row more, eventually growing bark, and slowly evolving into a miniature cherry tree with fruit among it's leaves.

She walked to the newly developed tree picking some of it's fruit, not bothering to turn toward Kukiko as she talked.

"To tell you the truth, I mean you no harm; I didn't realize the exams were already going on. That would explain why you looked so unfamiliar to me. But, if you are worried about someone bothering I can come along with you, I'm not doing much anyway.

And I know my way around the village very well, as I always wander around it"

Turning around swiftly Ai's pink hair whipped through the air before settling against Ai's back. She was now sporting warm smile with a slight blush to her face. Her scarlet eyes glancing over Kukiko, trying to analyze her reaction to herself now.

"And you're definitely cute, that part was true too."​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 27, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: If This Is The End...

*My muscles tightened and my gaze became blurry watching the two shinobi fighting. It was quickly apparent that Satoshi hadn't been the only shinobi that had invaded this mission, but Rosuto too. With the chunin exams going on it would make sense that the participants were still in Konoha, but for these many to be involved with the mission...I wasn't sure how to handle it.

But then that's when everything changed, I almost stepped back in shock as I witnessed the mask fall of the shorter shinobi. It had been none other than Akaya Uchiha, one of the friendliest people I have ever met. But he had been that anbu captain? Had he been lying to me about his shinobi career? Did he never take me seriously?

No that wasn't the case. In fact he never lied to me, nor did he ever say he was a genin. All he said was that he had a dark secret and traveled out of the village as a body guard. I had thought it was strange that a genin would be sent on those types of missions, but I never though that would mean he would be a anbu. But honestly, seeing him fight Rosuto like this made it all the more worse.

They were both shinobi that I respected and thought of as friends, so to see them clashing like mortal enemies crushed my spirits. But then I remembered the nature of our mission. Rosuto was here to stop us from killing these innocents, had he the higher moral path? Despite being sent here under Akaya's orders I felt my reasoning resembled Rosuto's stronger. What would I have done as a third party? I didn't know.

But then what ticked me off had been the insistent laughter from a shinobi in the distance, which awhich the voice sounded awfully familiar, but due to the mask  I couldn't see who it was. He was witnessing two shinobi clashing to their deaths, and all he could do is laugh? What kind of shinobi is that man? Seriously. When I looked at him only bitterness raged through my body as I felt an ill feeling in the pit of my stomach. 

But I couldn't focus on the shinobi for long, as the battle escalated quickly when Akaya transformed. He became demonic, almost unrecognizable. Was this really the Akaya I knew? He seemed completely different than the one I went out with for lunch a couple of times. He looked just like he described to me, a monster, the black sheep of the Uchiha clan. 

My heart felt like it was broken. With everything else that happened tonight, seeing Akaya become like a demon, crushed my image of him entirely. He was my kindest friend and now he was going to try and kill my other friend through this demonic phase. Maybe I should have listened to him, he didn't want to be close to me or my friend. He said no one needed to be close to him but I ignored it. He was just looking out for me, so I would never see this side of him...He really was kind.

But I starred dumbfounded as Akaya's newly found claws ripped through his chest as the beast was blown away. Rosuto coughed up blood and fell to the ground. No. No. No. This couldn't be happening. Akaya's body healed from Rosuto's attack, but all Rosuto could do was weakly stand back up on his feat, with obviously no strength left in his body. He was insistant on people taking him on still. What was he thinking, he was going to die!

"STOP"

I yelled strongly. I couldn't let Rosuto die here. No I had to save him. After everything he's done for me. After he saved my life. There was no way I couldn't repay him the favor here. I finally found the will to move as I dashed inbetween the two fighters and latched myself down onto Rosuto. Holding myself tightly to him I let my tears fall as I admitted:

"Don't worry, I won't let anything bad happen to you."

But before I knew it I felt a strange warm feeling on my chest. What had it been? I seperated our bodies slightly and noticed my shirt had now been coaxed in a light layer of blood. His blood. There was no time, I had to close up his wounds. But then refocusing my attention to his major wounds I had noticed something, it definitly hadn't just been exterior wounds. Akaya had ripped into his chest. He would need actual medical attention from medical shinobi, not just a patch job from me. I said frantically, almost trying to reassure myself more so than Rosuto himself, as tears started to once again come from my eyes:

"We'll fix that wound don't worry Rosuto. You won't die here we'll get you some medical attention. You'll be fine...you'll be fine."
​


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2014)

_[Kei & Kyo Mission Event]
[Story Time]_​

Afternoons in Fuzenkagure were surprisingly loud in the small city, but in another it was very beautiful. There was a huge phoenix statue located right in the middle of the street at the very center of the village. It was one of the very few in the village that really stood out, there was another one on top of the representative building, and another that greeted those at the grave yard. The one in the middle of the street at the very center was meant to remind people that they were Fuzenkagure citizens, that they lived in a place protected by the great phoenix. 

Children pulling their mothers by the arm, business men, pencil pushers, and ninjas, no matter what ranking had to pass by the phoenix that was at the heart of the city. The younger academy students would come during their filed trips and have lunch there. So as the sun set off in the horizon, that phoenix at the center of it all, stood proud with its wings out stretched, a symbol of great pride and even a greater meaning to the villagers. 

 However the one that Kei was looking at was a big golden one, the only one of its kind in the whole village that was placed on a cherry wood gate. The phoenix was a powerful sigil in the city, whenever someone said phoenix in the city most of the villagers would say the clan name next. There was a certain feeling that was itching at Kei as she knocked on the cherry wood gate. That most people here weren?t really loyal to the village, but more so the clan that ran the village.

?Hello, I?m here to pick up Kyo.? She called through the gates as a small peek hole had opened a bright blue eye greeted her and she waved, ?We have a mission today.?

?Oh it?s the shrine maiden!?  The voice at the gate clearly was happy to see the young shrine maiden, the peek hole closed and soon the gate slowly, although a bit loud, opened up to her. The golden phoenix parted in two, and revealed another beauty that could be only found in Fuzenkagure or to more specific that Fenikkusu compound. That beauty was the beautiful garden of red spider lilies that never dared to wilt no matter what season, ?Good evening miss shrine maiden. Kyo will be out in a minute, how are you this fine evening.?

?I am doing fine, thank you very much, and how are you doing?? Kei couldn?t help but snicker, the gate keeper, Hiro, had this way of greeting her with this over the top attitude no matter when she came over. Also there was a weird budding friendship growing between them, whenever she came over to the compound he was guarding the gate, and that was whenever, it was just luck that they constantly greeted each other. The blue haired and blue eye young man was always nice to see, it was something that made her visits here a bit easier to handle.

?So are you going to share the secrets on how you keep that garden so beautiful? I must know!? 

Hiro smiled as he put his fingers to his lips, ?You know that is one of the clans top secrets, I would be strung up by my lady and then who will greet you at the door? I would rather talk about our clan technique then that garden.?

?My mother would string you up for that too?? A voice interjected, Kei turned her head to see Kyo coming, and Hiro smiled weakly, ?I won?t tell her you say something like that, promise.?

?Thank you young master,? Hiro bowed deeply before peaking over at Kei, ?Please take care of the young miss and yourself, and also??

He winked at her, ?Please, take all the time you need?.?

?Oh no, we should be back it is only a C ranked outside the village in the mountains.? Kei said as she shook her hands, ?I?ll have him back as soon as possible.?

Hiro stood straight and shook his head, ?No miss shrine maiden, please, the young master needs to work the body.?

Kei gripped her fist together and nodded, ?You need not to worry about that either, I?ll protect him!? 

Kyo gave a swift punch to Hiro arms, ?You stop that, and you.? Kyo walked up towards Kei and messed with her hair, ?Who is protecting who??


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 27, 2014)

_"Revenge is an act of passion; vengeance of justice. Injuries are revenged; crimes are avenged."_ - Samuel Johnson

Hatori vs. Kyuzo
The Owl and the Mouse
Vengence​
Hatori steps into Konoha central park, his face obscured by the porcelain mask of a owl the forest was left silent in the dead of night their only witness being the moon itself. He entered armed to the teeth with his green cloak and six kunai three strapped to each thigh, more importantly was Amagumo sharpened and repaired from it's assault with Ogama.

Clenched in his hand was the list of names, it did not matter who he targeted first all were a threat in their own right but there was only one exception, his uncle. While Kyuzo was by far the most dangerous he was also the most confident in his abilities so much so that he had already revealed his location to Hatori. Undoubtedly a trap but not a opportunity he could refuse, either way it seems his confrontation with Kyuzo at the academy wasn't coincidence.

Hopefully tonight he will be the Owl and his uncle the mouse but this could go either way. Yes he had other concerns on his mind such as his recent interactions with Akane but when he put on this mask he felt different somehow, as if he was a completely different man killing no longer mattered, no one would know who he was while he wore the mask.

~5 Minutes~












Finally the two come to meet at the arranged meeting point, a bridge facing one another down for a moment before the silence is broken by his uncle. "I was growing concerned you wouldn't have the guts to show Hatori."

"I don't back down from a challenge. I'm a Akarusa."He responded drawing Amagumo the blade flickers to life once more with sparks of blue energy flickering along the blade in a flowing motion.

Kyuzo holds the scabbard of his sword up, to Hatori "I wonder if that sword of yours is comparable..."

"Damn I didn't know you talked so much Uncle."Hatori responds running forward and taking a swing. Kyuzo draws his sword blocking the strike with ease instantly counter attacking with a strike to Hatori's chest who recovered just as quickly to block as he runs past his uncle putting about eight feet between them he turns around twisting the blade around his hand. 

"No jutsu."

"Agreed."Hatori responds, prompting Kyuzo to smirk and nod his head taking a grip of the hilt of his blade once again taking the initiative he strikes at the young Akarusa aimed for the waistline. Hatori blocking and attempting to low kick his uncle who promptly jumps evading the blow with a downward swing being deflected by Hatori who quickly used the time to recompose himself. Deflecting another his hand grabs onto his uncles coat who reacted turning his back to Hatori forcing him to relinquished his grip. Seeing a opportunity to land a blow he attempted to lunge Amagumo into his back.

However, before he can enact his plan an elbow to the chest followed by one to the forehead knocking Hatori back and staggering him. Kyuzo reacted seeing a opportunity of his own turning around with a slash to the boys stomach, Hatori evaded narrowly with only a cut left in his clothing landing on the far side of the bridge he skids to a halt before recovering his balance and dashing back into the fray with a grunt.

Running by Kyuzo he pivots making an attack to his uncles back who blocked with ease but the blade being caught off balance Hatori smirks and throws his uncles blade into the air disarming him and going in for a strike. Kyuzo dodged combat rolling to the side and hoping onto the banister recovering his blade from the air and using it to block Hatori's follow up at his knees.

Hatori jumps up to prevent his uncle getting the high ground and balanced upon the banister as a series of blows are exchanged between the two swordsmen. Hatori briefly losing his balance is forced to hop down from the banister but instead decided to somersault over his uncle taking a swing at his head midway through the jump. The blade was deflected off Broken Cloud but managed to cut a part of the scalp. Hatori lands on the water regaining his balance and jumping a few feet back putting distance between them and smirked seeing a few droplets of blood running down his uncles forehead.

April watches the two stare each other down she had to admit if the Akarusa family did anything right it was their swordsmanship given time she was certain Hatori could surpass the seven swordsmen of the mist where as Kyuzo was debatably slightly weaker than the famed team.
Kyuzo raised his free hand pressing two fingers to the droplets of blood before taking a look at it. He smirked, "Maybe I did not give you enough credit, maybe you are worthy of our name."

"Forgive me if the words of a traitor fall upon deaf ears."Hatori responded in spite taking his stance once more. "Heh."Kyuzo chuckled and hopped down onto the water of the lake taking slow steps forward picking up the pace gradually until he is running full speed at Hatori and took his first swing. Hatori blocked having his blade over Broken Cloud he twisted the hilt ever so slightly before running the blade together towards Kyuzo's neck sparks flying off the right. Kyuzo jumps back quickly once again putting distance between the two shinobi.

Hatori breaths heavily the water at his feet turning the water red as wine, blood seeping from a wound on his right leg. Kyuzo smirks before his eyes widen coming to notice a similar wound on his cheek from the last counter offensive of the boys taken by surprise how well trained and disciplined Hatori was, and without anyone to teach him from within the family.

Catching his breath finally he recomposed himself for the next assault. Not so much a movement from either them the water remains smooth as a sheet, until a droplet of rain lands upon the river. Prompting Kyuzo to rush forward with a wide grin painted across his face, clashing blades the force knocks Hatori off balance turning his back to his uncle. Moving a few feet he pivots back around to block a swing and lean back to evade a kick and another blow knocking him back about a foot. 

Several more blows are exchanged mostly unsuccessfully until Kyuzo finds a opening lunging his blade forward at Hatori's head, hearing the sound of the blade rush by his hear cutting into it. Evading a potentially fetal blow. Kyuzo taking advantage of Hatori's distraction took another swing throwing the boy off balance before landing another grazing blow to his left arm cutting into flesh and sending a splatter of blood back into the light rainfall.

Hatori quickly turned running away until he finally put enough distance between them, he turns their blades clash into a deadlock coming face to face. Kyuzo still maintaining the wide grin across his face states, "You've come a long way Hatori but even with Takame you can't beat me. Just like your father you have hit your limit, or maybe it's that sword that is holding you back throw it away make a new one."

Hatori remains silent before the river is split in two directions in a V-shape from Kyuzo's direction ending some distance from the embankment. "Uncle you forget yourself in your lust for my fathers seat. A sword is only as sharp as the person who wields it, your desires have dulled your senses."

The dead lock breaks between the two in a draw, before both shinobi charge one another with a swing. Both blades clash into one another with explosive force causing a uproar of water around them as their chakra's clashed in equal timing. April watched as her view was blocked by the uproar of water shielding herself with a wing from the water, settling both shinobi were once again in a deadlock.

Hatori's mask cracked before it crumbled away to the floor his eyes locked upon Kyuzo with the sheer will, nothing mattered to him more than seeing this man dead at his feet and recovering that sword In turn Kyuzo was merely fighting for the fun of it, he didn't much care for killing a boy he long ago considered to not be a threat but this changed in a split second. Hatori grins as Broken Cloud's blade formed a new crack, Kyuzo breaks the knocking both himself and the boy back, both push their left foot back finding a firm grip before rushing forward blades poised to strike and land the killing blow.

Shoulders coming into contact with one another there is a moment of silence, before a glob of blood lands into the waters below. April gasps feeling a deep pain in her chest, "Hatori... don't tell me..."

Kyuzo smirks for a moment, "You... win......."Is stated with his seemingly last breath as he falls forward head resting upon Hatori's shoulder for a moment before he pulls back and throws the body aside into the river watching it skin down. Broken Cloud remained in his side thankfully missing his vitals it merely pierced past the ribs, it takes a moment for the boy to return to the shore and pulled the sword from his left flank.

Looking upon the broken sword that was once his clans greatest creation he sighs with relief, recovering the scabbards from the bridge he takes his leave uttering the words. "The story of the sword is written in blood... sometimes in the same blood as family."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 27, 2014)

Ogama
A new body​
Ogama watched from the shadows arms folded, smirking as his plan unfolded. Neither of them were aware in the slightest of what had truly happened at the climax of the battle, he could not turn Hatori's strength into a weakness so easily, and if you couldn't beat them... you joined them Kyuzo would serve this purpose well. Seeing Hatori and April leave he steps forward raising his hand bringing the body free of the body of the lake, Kyuzo sniggered briefly before coughing up a mixture of blood and water. "So... your the one that killed me."

"You're not useful to me dead. I am willing to save your life, in return for your body."Ogama comments preparing a series of hand seals.
"Heh... I'm a Akarusa if you think... I would....... agree to that..."
"I do not seek agreement, I do not it. All I need is your body."
Kyuzo extended his index finger bringing a shuriken into his hand before throwing it towards Ogama who shifted his head to the side evading the blow. "Waste of time." Completing his jutsu he thrusted the palm of his hand against Kyuzo's chest. The cut upon seemingly healing itself before the jutsu was completed leaving his old body to simply fall over like an empty shell.

Ogama smirks, "Ah now I see... Takame, so this is how you kept up with me Warden."Kyuzo gets to his feet clenching his hand tightly around his scythe. "It's too bad you let him take that sword. Guess with eyes like these you noticed what happened and decided to.... ah yes you did.

He pauses for a moment turning in the direction of the medical academy, "Oh... this should prove to be a very interesting event."


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2014)

_[Kei & Kyo Mission Event]
[Story Time]_​

Fuzenkagure was a small oasis surrounded by mountains that sheltered it away from the neighboring village. It was purposely put there to keep intruders out during the time prior to this, because a time when Fuzenkagure was just a small village looked down upon by others. Kyo remembered the stories of how there was constant harassment from the bigger villages. The elders constantly talked about as if it happened yesterday and not years ago in the past. However, when they talked about Fuzenkagure there was a certain twinkle in their eye, but Kyo thought it was their soul slowly escaping with each passing day. 

?It?s too beautiful?? Kei voice broke the silence between them, Kyo looked over and saw the same twinkle as she looked over at the mountains and the grassland, ?I never thought?Mountains could be so big??

Kyo looked over to the girl, ?Beautiful isn?t it? My mom and I use to come out here and train, the mountains, the grassland, it is kind of beautiful.?

Kei looked down before smiling up at him, ?You go out the village a lot don?t you Kyo, is it fun, are there other places like this?? She interlaced her fingers, ?I?ve been to Konaha before, but?I?ve only been by train?So I didn?t really get the chance to see the sites.?

?Nope?Fuzenkagure is the only place that looks like this?.It?s the most beautiful place in the world!?

Kei looked at him for a minute as they walked up the beaten path. Was he serious? Kyo had his chest out and he smiled towards the sun as if that was the fact of the earth.  When he looked over at her, he a slight concerned look went across his face.

?Where is your Fuzenkagure pride?? He asked her, ?You don?t believe me??

Kei frowned and pouted, ?It?s not like that?But??

Kyo crossed his arms, ?Fuzenkagure is beautiful, whenever other villages turn and look at us, and it?s almost as if they are worms looking at the sun. They shrivel up and turn away from Fuzenkagure beauty.? 

She smiled at him, he was very serious, and in truth, it was kind of cute. There was a slight burning passion in his eyes when he talked about the village and how it was beautiful. Kei couldn?t help but giggle at the boy?s serious tone, which caused him to frown, but she shook her head quickly as to resolve any misunderstanding.

?No?It?s that you are very cute when you are serious.? She said as she reached up and ruffle his hair, ?When you talk about the village, it?s very cute.?

Kyo moved from her hand which only caused her to laugh more.  He hated when people laughed at him, but for some reason he was okay with her. Her laugh was almost contagious, and Kyo felt a small smile spread across his lips before he playfully bumped her on the shoulders.

?Don?t call me cute, I?m sexy?Very?Very sexy.? Kyo said as he nodded his head, which caused Kei to throw her head back and laugh more, ?What?s so funny!??

?Nothing!? Kei laughed as she stopped in her tracks and grabbed her knees for support as she laughed, for a minute Kyo hoped that she would fall down to the ground and laugh herself into her own grave, ?Sexy! Ha!?

Tears flowed out her eyes before Kyo snorted, ?I?m going to leave you now?.Have fun getting to the place yourself.?

Kei shot up and Kyo started to dash forward, ?Wait! Kyo, don?t leave me!? She called out as she ran behind him, only causing the boy to run faster.

?Wait! I won?t laugh anymore! You are very sexy! Very!!!?​


----------



## Chronos (Jun 27, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l S-Rank Mission*

He proclaimed, with his action not able to back it up. He fumbled on his footing, his hands on his chest as he peered towards the countless of shinobi standing among him. His breath panting with heavy demeanor, he couldn't help himself anymore. He was weakened to the apex, this fight took too much out of him. Before he could do anything, a voice, someone familiar came to hearing. A weight carried him, his vision blurred due to the loss of his blood trying to make out the features of the girl. His eyes forcing themselves to steady the image, soon a resemblance. Minae? No, it wasn't her, she couldn't be here firstly, and secondly, her tone of voice, her overall pattern was different. Tears rolled through her eyes, she frantically spoke to Rosuto, him building of the strength to lift his metallic hand.

He swayed her hair away from her eyes, glancing at them intently, it was her. A girl whom he met long ago. Her placed specific detail of her mien, placing her thumb under her eyes, wiping the tear away. Her embrace was... comforting. It's been awhile, since he felt this warmth. Someone held him with means to keep him alive... This emotion, this sentiment, so foreign, so different. Something he almost forgotten about.

"Ki...risaki"

It was as if his breath denied exit. The lungs were fulled with grievance of blood and hesitant fatigue. Damn it, how could he allowed himself to get in such a position. But she... What was she doing? Was she... trying to help? However, something odd was about her, she was different. Not simply her psychical, but in an instance he would read something, very faint, very small. A glint of something not that he expected either. Something he couldn't quite place his finger on. But somehow, that escaped him, as a smile brew on his lip, pained thought due to this battle he had came against. The fight against a jinchuriki. 

"I... I..."

He was at a loss for words, he didn't know what to say to her. He simple heard her speak. Heard her cry, unable to do anything like before. Her tears... pained him. He didn't want to see her like this. He didn't want her to cry. It was daunting, it was painful. But he left himself in her arm, nothing he could do, but her trusted her. Much like he didn't allow her to die, he had the trust that she wouldn't let him die either.

"I'm sorry, for all the trouble I seem to be causing you. Be could you please, at least... Stay like this... for a bit longer?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2014)

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
Shit, what the fuck is going on? This is the first thought in my mind as I recover consciousness, I don?t even know what the hell happened. How long was I out? Did I lose? Don?t fuck with me, I can?t lose here!! I try to incorporate my body to sit but there?s a severe pain running through my body with my abs, ribs and chest being the areas where the sensation is stronger. A faint memory of the last hit came to my mind, he really crushed me there, the wound only healed on the surface.  I look to my own body, my vision is kind of blurry but I can manage to distinguish a bit of what is going on, those animalistic features have disappeared. Then I change and fix my gaze to my left, that bastard is there kneeling on the ground, Shinko-san is next to him...What is *she* doing? Sparky and that guy called Taneda  were behind her, a little apart. Is there someone else? I can?t see well but I can smell more people.

Using all the strength I have left - well, if the little amount of enrgy my muscles still have can be called strength - I begin to move trying to ignore the increasing pain. As I straightened my body I feel a disgusting sensation in my throat, it?s hot, it?s burning."Bleegh!!"and then I vomit blood, my own blood. I instantly turn and get on my knees as I lead a hand to my chest, it hurts like hell. Then for an instant I look at the blood I spit; the red liquid is bubbling just like water being held to a high temperature. The dense blood evaporates, leaving burnt where it touched. Is this happening inside my body? I guess this is what the cat was talking about when he said my body wouldn?t last long.

It is then that the girl?s voice reacched my ears. Rosuto? what is that? the name of that shithead? But what made me boil in anger were her other words, they won?t let him die there?! He?ll be fine?! Fuck that!! Probably, after this, years of my life will be taken away, but somehow, even though my bones were cracking and my whole body kept shaking desperately, I managed to stand up and forced my feet to advance. I look pathetic, making an step forward and then falling to my knees like a newborn lamb still that didn?t keep me from raising my voice."KIRISAKI SHINKO, WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!?"I shouted while placing my dark orbs on her, though it resembled more like a scream of despair than something else."W-why are y-you hel- BLEEGH!" I expell blood from my mouth again interrupting my words, the blood doing the same as before. I even forgot what I was about to say.

Walking slowly I reached Rosuto?s position as I took a kunai."He MUST die..."I let out but being honest I doubt in my current state I could even have enough strength to push this thing into his flesh. When I get ready to use the weapon on him, a hand stops me. What is it now?! I slowly turn to look at the hand grabbing my wrist. The ANBU wolf mask is looking at me intently. Next to Rosuto Kinta, the dog, is smelling the boy as it growls at Shinko-san as a way to tell her to get away from him."What are you doing, Lynx? "the Inuzuka asks looking at the situation"You came to have your fun while the rest were in hell? That?s not what a captain does."yeah right as if you knew anything.

"Oh, but what is this, a sharingan? Hawk will be pleased with this."he said but now he was in front of that guy, taking him by his chin as he inspected him like some sort of new dog."Senpai, that guy must-"but my words were cut by him"It?s fine, he seems...interesting. We will take him with us to Konoha."were his words, his tone was quite cheerful but I was able to discern the order like tone. I have no more say in this matter. "Anyway, Lynx. This is not the behaviour an ANBU must have, even more, if there were unexpected enemies like this one, you should have left him to us. Hawk is quite angry..."again his words gave me anothe rhint and only thing I manage to ask is one or more like two question related to the same topic.

"What will it be? and, how many days?"thsoe are my questions, it?s quite obvious that even if i don?t receive punishment from Hokage-sama I will receive it from the Uchiha clan."By what he said, one week under the hose without food except two days of breakfast. You know how that rolls. Anyway, cover that face of yours, we don?t want the rest to find out."he said and gave me a cloth stained with blood obviously a piece once worn by one of th evictims. I hoped he was joking but that wasn?t the case.

"As for the rest of you, you will keep his little secret, right?" is what Kaito-senpai told them. I bet he has a smile behind the mask...these guys better don?t make him act in some way.


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2014)

​_[Kei & Kyo Mission Event]
[Story Time]​_
By time they reached their destination the sun had already sat and Kei had picked out the first star in the night sky. The client?s place was a small house on the beaten path, although that was true, Kei couldn?t help but feel weird when they neared it. The house looked normal, a simple wood cabin that had smoked coming out of it. On the front porch there was beautiful flowers lined out, but there was a certain thing that continued to itch at the shrine maiden.

Though it wasn?t an itch more so a simple chill that ran up her spine, ?Nervous??

Kyo voice called out to her causing her to jump, looking at him, he was smiling gently at her. Almost as if he understood her feelings on the matter. She didn?t want to seem nervous, was it written across her face, did she look a certain way? Kei shook her head which caused him to lean his head towards her before turning around and knocking at the door.

??I?m just kind of cold?? Kei somewhat told the truth, ?I?m not use to staying out this late.?

Kyo didn?t turn to her as he said, ?Then stand close to me.?

Kei closed the distances between them a bit, ?You are hot!? She said, it was almost like he was a small radiator, he was so unnaturally hot. When she said that he smiled her way, that cocky grin of his made her roll her eyes, but it also made her smile a bit. Kyo was so full of himself and he acted like he knew it all, but instead of it being annoying or mean, she found it cute. 

The door finally opened and out stood a man with black hair, and dark eyes, so dark that Kei couldn?t even distinguish the color. Was it just a dark blue or dark brown? Either way she couldn?t tell they weren?t bright enough, but that all didn?t matter as he finally smiled at them.

?Oh, are you the two that took up my mission?? He asked

Kyo nodded his head, ?Yes we are, she is Kei Sili, and I am Kyo Minami, today we are here to make sure your request is fulfilled.? 

The man smiled at Kyo?s serious tone but Kei looked a bit confused, how he could switch up just that fast. The way he stood, the way his eyes looked up at the man, it was all different from the easy going boy that was just talking about how everyone was worms. It seemed a bit more professional than his original persona. 

?Well, are there any questions before we begin?? The man asked, ?My name by the way is Yu, I am a story teller by trade, and today I will be using you to tell a story to my sweet little girls, Gen and Yen.?

Kei nodded her head, ?I was wondering why is the mission such a high rank? If we are just playing characters, then shouldn?t this be more of a D rank?? She asked 

Yu shook his head, ?No, it?s not a theater, but it?s more like I?ll be imposing my will upon you, you will feel how the characters feel and the story will play out, your actions will not be your own, but you?ll be completely aware of this change.? 

He smiled weakly, ?My girls don?t see me story tell much anymore, but I wish to give them front row seats to one of their dad?s trade.?

?So this will be a genjutsu?? Kyo asked, ?Since you will be imposing your will upon us??

Yu took out the book he was holding, ?Yes and no, you will be transported into here, my story book, but not unless with your permission. In here I will craft a world, characters, and among other things from your memories, thus creating a story that my kids can watch play out.?

Kei looked over towards Kyo, who was looking at her. Kei swallowed the developing lump that was forming in her throat as she looked up at Yu. He seemed really nice and a gentleman, but there was something about opposing his will on others that made her a bit hesitant. Before she voiced her concern she felt something brush up against her hand. She turned to Kyo, who just simply nodded, he was going to do it, and despite her simple protest with her eyes, it didn?t seem like he was going to change his mind.

Kei sighed, ?Alright then?I?ll be glad to help!?

?Me too?? Kyo said, ?Please let us be a part of your story?.?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 28, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: I Can't Take This

*The black haired man simply stood there almost in shock as my war embrace wrapped around his body. It had been clear that he recognized me despite my appearance change, as he has whispered my name. Finally some of the most sympathetic words emerged from his mouth, as he asked me if I could just hold him tightly for a little longer. With an assuring smile my arms held themselves around his body, as I lay my head on his shoulder.

"KIRISAKI SHINKO, WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!?"

I heard the enranged voice scream behind the two of us. It was a voice I knew, but one I had never heard like this. In all my previous encounters Akaya had always sounded easy going and nice, so it was a surprise to hear him so angry and desolate. I only tightened my grip around Rosuto, not wanting to let go of the man I thought I'd never meet again.

But I was pulled away by Akaya as I watched distance form between the black haired man and myself, his dark-red blood now stained Thalia's black-sleeveless anbu shirt. I watched helplessly as Akaya got ever so close to Rosuto, with a kunai in hand. But before he could finish what he was saying he gagged up a lot of blood, just like before. I had no idea why Akaya wanted to kill Rosuto so badly, but it just made me resent the younger boy more so.

But soon my fears would be alleviated. I could tell from his body motions that there was no way he could get a decisive hit to end his life from Akaya, they were words and nothing else. But before Akaya could even take any action an anbu came from behind and stopped his wrist. I recognized the mask from the start of the mission, meaning he had been one of the other leaders.

He and Akaya had a little spat, detailing that they weren't going to kill Rosuto, and that due to abandoning his mission Akaya would be punished for a week. Finally he was told to place his mask back on, and the older anbu faced us as he asked us to keep it a secret. A secret? That's the whole reason behind this village right? Secrets?

Well fuck that! We're working for the village with uncertain orders, with unknown leaders, and with unknown objectives, and they want to strengthen that by adding another secret? They're keeping so much from their own foot-soldiers that they expect us to just be their pawns they march out onto the battlefield. They want us to be blind and follow them regardless of the fact. But in this case I would have to.

"...I don't care much for the politics of the village. I was just forced to kill dozens, maybe even hundreds tonight. Their blood, their screams, their agony will forever be on my hands. You all forced me through this by your own secrets, and you expect me to keep another one just to satisfy the villages quota? Well fine then, but then just take Rosuto in for medical help, nothing more. If you want to throw someone into interrogation, into custody for doing a crime then take me. I've done much more heinous crimes than he's ever committed and deserve to be taken more than he does, so please..."

My tears started to fall again. Was there nothing else I could do? After the events of tonight I felt like all my strength was sapped out of my body, and these guys were anbu, fighting them would be impossible for me. Besides I had to at least make this offer, it was the least I could do for Rosuto. He he's the reason why I'm alive to this day, so offering something like this means nothing in comparison. 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2014)

*Ren Houki​*And Thus He Returned From Where He Came, X

__________










​
Deceit. Betrayal. Lies. Pain.

These are the four pillars which formed the crutches of the thing called 'friendship'. When someone makes a friend, they will inevitably lie to them about some things about themselves, or withdraw details from them. When you form a relationship with those things as a base, it'll all come crashing down eventually, catching those around it as collateral. In Konoha, where our main exports are liars and traitors, this was common. The Kirisaki Shinkō who stood in front of me, in tears, was the perfect example of why I simply never bothered.  

There are some things that cannot be taken back, but whether you laugh or cry, the world will continue spinning. Friendships sometimes end. Sometimes amicably, sometimes tragically. This was one particular thing I sobered myself up to a long time ago. 

Behind Taneda, stood amongst the shadows, my smile faded away, unbeknownst to me at the time. A little bit further away, Akaya had regained his consciousness, clawing at the earth as he got up. No doubt, to continue what he had started. Or at least, that's what the look in his eyes told me. Before he could renew his fight, however, he clutched at his chest and began to violently cough, a splatter of blood erupting from his mouth and spraying the ground. 

How unsightly, is what I thought to myself at the time. I wondered why he even bothered continuing; the huge burst of chakra he had exerted moments ago faded away and left his body in ruins. In some respects, it reminded me of my redan, but more self-destructive. Akaya had brought about all this ruin for what? He damaged his body and set part of the city ablaze, but for what purpose did he do those things? To defeat some kid who infiltrated his mission and to carry out a nonsensical order given by his superiors?

Akaya Uchiha, you are an idiot.

Even now, he tried. With all the willpower he could muster up, he dragged himself over to the boy with the metal arm, a kunai held in his determined clutch. I didn't interfere, of course. None of this was any of my business. Still, I gazed intently. And I gazed just as intently when the hand of his superior came down to clasp his wrist.

Ouch. The very superiors he had blindly followed orders and killed his own humanity for were now ordering him to stop a fight he had almost destroyed his body for. I held no semblance of sympathy or, really, have positive emotion for the boy, but this act pissed me off. Is it wrong to do stuff by yourself? If someone worked hard on their own until now, why did they have to face rejection here? Amidst my thoughts, Kirisaki's voice sounded in my ears. "...I don't care much for the politics of the village. I was just forced to kill dozens, maybe even hundreds tonight. Their blood, their screams, their agony will forever be on my hands. You all forced me through this by your own secrets, and you expect me to keep another one just to satisfy the villages quota? Well fine then, but then just take Rosuto in for medical help, nothing more. If you want to throw someone into interrogation, into custody for doing a crime then take me. I've done much more heinous crimes than he's ever committed and deserve to be taken more than he does, so please..." She cried again; I was surprised she hadn't dehydrated herself yet. 

Was she selfless, or was she just stupid? The two things blended into each other for me, sometimes. Finally, I turned to face Akaya's senior; just another man behind a mask. Thus, I put on my own mask. I gave a cheerful smile and replied, "Sure. I don't particularly care, anyway," I had said words that I didn't mean at the time.

But, reality is cruel, so I'm sure lies are a form of kindness. Maybe this was why friendships could bloom from them, like short lived flowers which would eventually wilt away. Though, by this token, you could also say kindness itself is a lie. 

_And thus he returned from where he came._​


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2014)

​_[Kei & Kyo Mission Event]
[Story Time]​_

Yu walked into his house, the moon was already up and the stars began to twinkle wildly. This was one of the reasons he loved being outside from the village, the city lights killed the stars so he couldn?t see them much, but out here in the mountain side he could see all the stars he wanted. He closed the door to his cabin with his book right under his arms. Locking the door, he began to make his way to another room. There were only two rooms in this cabin, which made him consider adding an expansion as his wife begged him to.

However, it was continuously put off because he just forgot each and every time he went to Fuzenkagure. The big city was almost too much of an overload to have him find someone who can build them another section of the house.  His wife married a useless man, but she loved him no matter how many times he made it into the village and seemingly forgot about finding someone. She actually had a good laugh the first couple of times, but now she went into the village herself to find someone to make another room because their girls were growing up so fast.

?Gen?.Yen, girls I?m coming in.? Yu said before opening the door and seeing his two girls on the bed playing around, he frowned, ?I told you to get ready for bed you have academy training in the morning.?

?I?m not tired!? Gen said as she lay down on the bed, ?Are you tired Yen??

?I?m not tired!? Yen agreed with her sister

?Well that?s?.kind of good, but daddy needs to send you ladies off to dreamland.? Yu said walking into the room and pulling out a chair from one of the girls seats, ?How about a story? One you girls help make.?

The two little ones eyes lit up brighter than any star as they got into their beds but turned to where they were facing their father. Yu couldn?t help but smile as they looked up at him with so much expectation and hope, if he had said something about going to bed now he bet they would kick their covers up and cry. 

?Alright then, what do you want to see in this story?? He asked them

?A cat!? yelled Yen, ?A cute cat!?

Gen frowned at her sister before injecting her own opinion, ?No! No! A scary story!?

?Not a scary story! A cute story with a cat! Who falls in love!?

??..Shut up Yen!?

?No you shut up Gen! No one wants to hear a scary story!?

Yu sighed for a bunch of six year olds they did take up a lot from their mother, ?I think daddy knows how to solve this, are you girls ready?? He asked

?Yes!? they agreed in unison


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 28, 2014)

*Taneda*
Village of Eien Machi

Mission #2: The Time We Forgot Ourselves, Part VII

----------​
Taneda stood in silence as he listened to the wolf masked Inuzaku, standing still as a statue in his traditional shōzoku and breathing slowly.  Millions of tiny facts and figures were swirling around his mind, and slowly, be nodded his head to the ANBU.

"We'll carry this burden for you then, ANBU-senpai," he murmured, moving over towards Akaya, and Rosuto. "These two are in poor shape, though. They will not live if I don't improvise some sort of temporary fix before they can attain proper medical care."

His mind wandered back to the chuunin exams, and he looked over at Kirisaki, recalling her stitching abilities she'd showcased on the tapes when she'd attempted to heal Zellous. "Come here," Taneda said quietly, beginning to imbue them both with his own peculiar chakra, giving them some semblance of life for a small amount of time, though that wouldn't be enough to see this through to the end.

He reached into his bag, and grasped a handful of small glass beads, working his hands like a madman as he changed their form into more malleable clay, and then formed them into small, tiny replicas of the parts he observed the two were missing; larger arteries, portions of muscle, fractures in their bones. He took out his surgical kit and with dizzying speed began to graft in the tiny parts meant to help sustain the two, and then had them both force down Zōketsugan to get their blood flowing. 

Standing, he turned to Kirisaki. "Seal their wounds," he said with a voice devoid of any emotion, turning to Wolf silently, as if to ask if there was anything more to be done now. At this point, he had little to no chakra left in him, and Ren could readily tell as much; he'd used a great deal of chakra in order to tend to the wounds of both of the other genin.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

All three shinobi frowned as their attacks found purchase with the clones. Ren and Makoto's kick sunk into Yoshitsune's side, just as Yukino's own attack did. Yet, the scientist did not fly away as they had anticipated. Instead, their attacks continued to go deeper into their bodies... _"They're not just made of chakra?"_ Ren thought to himself, as he tried to pull his leg free. His intellectual correspondent seemingly reached a similar conclusion, her eyes narrowing as she looked at her arm with faint disgust. 

_"Wow... these guys are fat,"_ Makoto blinked.

Before they could do anything else to respond, however, the colours of the clones began to fade away into black, like paint being washed off by rain. Simultaneously, their forms also started to melt, taking a more viscous form as they congealed over the limbs of the four genin like honey. "I said they wouldn't use techniques, not that I wouldn't...kehahahaha! I crack myself up; Sealing Technique: Hundred-Million, Angry, Fraction, Trouble-Style Guys!" Yoshitsune laughed, standing triumphantly at his clever little ploy working.

_"That's a really dumb name."__

"...that's a really dumb name."

"That's... a really cool name."_

The three of them thought at the same time, Yukino's face turning into very faint disgust, her eyebrows scrunching a fraction of a few centimetres. Makoto looked onwards at Yoshitsune, sparkles of inspiration dancing in his brown eyes. Ren, meanwhile, laughed, almost breaking into hysterics, completely ignoring the fact that the ink was now beginning to harden around his leg. 

Finally, Taneda's teacher seemed to finish the exercise. He gave a quiet sigh, his tensed shoulders slumping down once more as he popped the last piece of his squid into his mouth. "Well then...I guess that's it! You all work well together, though. Who's your actual sensei?" He raised a suspicious eyebrow, abstaining from releasing the three of his jutsu. After all, he wasn't quite so eager for the four of them to suddenly rush at them like before...

"I learned my taijutsu from my dad: Dan Ha," he replied, though his gaze was still fixated on the black substance surrounding him. He raised his arm, then brought it down in a vicious karate chop in an attempt to break it now that it turned solid. "Yeow!" He winced in pain, as his attack merely harmlessly bounced off the surface.

"I started learning from Kyoudou," Ren answered, not even bothering with trying to remove himself from the ink statue.

"I am self taught," Yukino replied, then gestured to the clone, "could you remove this jutsu now? It's getting quite uncomfortable."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 28, 2014)

*Taneda*
Hida Clan Complex

Interim to the Chuunin Exams; Training Part XVIII

----------​
Yoshitsune nodded as he listened to each of them, and made another handseal, and the sealing jutsu was released, letting them each take their feet, or in Taneda's case, collapse. "Nice moves then, I'll have to take a few notes or something, later..." he murmured to himself, rubbing his chin, before turning back to the trio, and picking up Taneda, carrying the now dozing genin behind him. 

"Well, it was good training with each of you, as impromptu as it was. Tomorrow maybe I can devise a more specific training protocols for you all, later!" He grinned at them all, moving to tow his student back to the underground complex they lived in, or at least the hatch that led to it. "Just swing by whenever you want to do something more intensive, then!" he added as they quickly began to make tracks from the Hida Complex, leaving the three to their own devices for now...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

The three of them watched Yoshitsune until he was out of their sight, dipping into a hatch underground. All three of them were exhausted; Makoto had used omote renge twice in one day, leaving him out of breath now that adrenaline had died down. Coupled with this, his right leg was also throbbing from when he kicked the man's doton covered chin. Ren had also used kaminari no eisō twice in one day; he reckoned he still had juice for one more. Maybe two, if he really pushed himself, but the gap in his chakra tank was very wide. Yukino, in comparison, was in a better state, having not really strained herself all that much in the spar. 

Makoto looked at Ren. "So... what now?" He asked. The day was still young, and there was nothing else he really felt like doing today; he'd already trained in the morning, and wasn't in the mood for it anymore after the exercise with Yoshitsune and Gajiru.

Ren kicked at the air, throwing off the last bits of dried up ink from his shoes. "I'm going home," he answered, giving a yawn.

"Ooh, great idea! We can play poker or something at your house!"

"No, I meant tha--"

"Yukino-san, are you familiar with poker?"

"Wait, what?"

Makoto clasped his hands together, an idea suddenly forming in his head. "I can cook something, too! This is going to be *FANTASTIC!*" He beamed, then looked at Ren. "You two go on ahead, I'll run off to the supermarket super quick and be back in a bit," the boy said excitedly. Not giving either of the other two ninja a chance to form a protest, he immediately darted off, fatigue completely forgotten as a trail of dust followed him down the hill.

The Houki groaned, dragging his hand down his face. "That idiot. Not even letting me speak..." He grumbled, then looked at Yukino. "You don't have to come over, you know," he said, somewhat dryly. 

Yuki looked back, an eyebrow raised as she spoke. "I believe Makoto-san's idea was that the three of us eat together at your house, for whatever reason. It would be rude of me to just leave," said the kunoichi, who then paused, "at least, not without telling him beforehand."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 28, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
Akaya allowed his body to fall next to Rosuto?s as  he tried to put the dirty cloth and  cover as much of his face as possible. This time, a small trail of blood began to come out from his nose causing him to use his arm to wipe it away. Kaito already told him that he would be punished and it didn?t make much difference for him. It was then that Kirisaki exploded saying a bunch of things that, from Akaya?s perspective, weren?t even worth considering. What was she thinking? It was precisely because of this that he was against those newbies to be called to this mission. By the way she talked, she appreciated that guy a lot, but what she was requesting was impossible. The Uchiha has been trying to play the baddie all this time, why not keep it to the very end? he wasn?t a smart guy so the only thing he could do was stick to the plan, anyway, he knew that having friends was nothing but one of his useless dreams. 

"That we can?t do. He will receive medical treatment, will be held captive and taken to Konoha so the torture and interrogation division get as much information as possible from him. Then he will be imprisoned, offered to join Konoha?s troops or in the worst case, he will be executed. You have no say in this Kirisaki Shinko, be happy knowing that he will live for a little more instead."

Then he heard someone else?s voice, it was Ren. Akaya stared at him as he put on his mask. He remembers what he said before - that he sucked - and that he even exploded in laughter before. Well, he couldn?t deny that he failed anyway so  a few insults, or in this case truths, was the less he expected."Of course he will, why would he care about someone that _sucks?_. Gotta remind you though, that until we reach konoha, this laughing stock is your captain."he said loud enough for the Houki to hear his words. Ignoring the little dialog, Inuzuka Kaito looked at his disciple, behind the mask a reproachful expression. What was the point of pointing it out now?

"What about you?"the Inuzuka asked looking at the jinchuriki; the guy didn?t seem like he had many injuries, the chakra of the beast had healed many however just by looking at him it was obvious that the guy wasn?t in a good condition"Can?t you tell? I don?t even know if I was lucky or actually my bad luck just keeps increasing."he said calmly having recovered his composure completely in spite of his condition, although it was certain that his breathing was off, as if he were trying to hide something."Anyway, shouldn?t we treat him? I doubt his lifeless corpse will be more useful than an active mouth."his words as he clumsily tried to stand without success."There are some shinobi with medical abilities among the troops, I informed of your location as soon as I found you so everyone, including the ones who remained at the cliff, should be here shortly."

But it was then that the other boy present spoke. Taneda accepted what Kaito said and simply approached the wounded genin. Using something that neither Akaya or Kaito had ever seen, was that even medical ninjutsu? Then he proceeded to tell Kirisaki to patch them up. Well that was good enough for Akaya already, the pain in the zone wher ehe wa shit was starting to fade but that didn?t mean the fatigue was removed and of course the abnormal burning sensation in his chest didn?t stop because it had nothing to do with his wounds but, unknowingly to him, with his very own disease."It?s fine, just treat him instead."the young anbu said at Kirisaki although probably that was something he didn?t have to say. "But dude, you look tired."

It was then that many people arrived, the group consisting of eveyr single shinobi that had gone to the mission arrived, some leaded by Takao, some others by Shigeru. Akaya stayed sitting on the ground as he saw them all arrive."Reports"was all that came out from his mouth."The mission was successfully accomplished, there were some unexpected situations, but they were managed properly."the ANBU with the hawk mask said."Nothing much happened, they all stayed where they had to except those two."is what the spiky haired jounin said pointing at Taneda and Ren, then he proceeded to whisper something near Akaya?s ears.

"Well, we are almost overe here."his voice being raised so everyone could hear"First, I must congratulate you for the splendid job. All of those who participated actively in this mission can go set camp. A few tents and supply of food are a few hundred meters into the forest parting from the cliff where we started, they are being protected by a barrier that any of you can turn off. Go and rest, you need to ease your minds and bodies before departing. For those who are over age, there?s liquor too, take as much as you want. And remember to see each other well because from now on you are more than comrades, you are brothers in arms, in blood and death!!" were his words, probably not as convincing as they should because of the situation he was in. Plus that mask made of cloth wasn?t precisely something imposing.

" As for those who didn?t participate, well, it?s time to choose your punishment. The cause? insubordination of course."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2014)

*Ren Houki​*And Thus He Returned From Where He Came, XI

__________​
Ren raised an eyebrow behind his mask, the single revealed blue eye peering curiously at Akaya as he spoke. A punishment, eh? Well, that was interesting. "I don't think you know what the word 'insubordination' means," he replied, a stray hand reaching to fix the tie on his collar while another one moved to check his hair. The fire made the air quite hot, and he didn't want his hair to go all frizzy from the humidity. Obviously, it wasn't the principal concern here, but in this case, he wanted to at least look good before he verbally kicked ass.

"Both Taneda-san and I acted perfectly within our parameters as people in the mission, and acted as lookouts because you neglected to come up with a contingency plan for people who might have escaped," he paused, considering something. 

He shook his head, then continued. "Scratch that, you failed to come up with a plan _at all_, actually. With this being the case, I decided to put my sensor abilities to use by being a scout. I'm sorry if you expected me to run in like some bloodthirsty dog, Akaya-san, but that's not how I roll. A team of shinobi is meant to be balanced out; having us all attack would be counter-productive," Ren said, then gestured towards Taneda.

"Incidentally, while you were busy setting fire to things, Taneda-san set up some exploding origami around the area." Finally, he nodded his head towards Rosuto, then tilted it back to face Akaya. "I think this little skirmish you had with that guy over there supports the fears I had at the start of the mission. If you'd fought each other earlier, then the whole place would have been alerted by your fires, and we've have at least a few hundred people trying to escape in the chaos."​


----------



## Laix (Jun 28, 2014)

_Freyja_
LIQUID TIME
*DECEPTION*
*PART 5*​With a gruesome sound, Freyja plucked her diamond claw from the chest of the Yamanaka, her beating heart clutched in her hand. The slain ANBU slumped to the ground, gagging for air and blood as her body realised what has happened just moments before dying a painful death. No respect to be found, the heartless Freyja tossed the woman's heart on to her body before continuing on her way, deactivating her diamond defense and reverting her appearance to that of Edie Nakano. Seeing as she was switching appearances, the blood stains were also removed and she looked as good as new. However, the cunning Queen of Diamond made sure to incorporate some tears in her clothes and bruises to make it look as if she had actually been following orders and didn't arouse suspicion, especially since the person she was impersonating wouldn't go through this many people without a scratch - at least, to her clothing.

Two fingers to her temple, Freyja used her telepathic abilities yet again to hear the thoughts of her target - the young ANBU commander and any of his associates. She considered going about it two ways - keeping her cover as Nakano's daughter or dragging the corpse of the slaughtered ANBU to make an example of her abilities with her original form revealed. But for the sake of ease, she went with the former even if the latter was infinitely more attractive.

_(As for those who didn't participate, well, it's time to choose your punishment! The cause? Insubordination of course.)
_
_(What a long word for someone so young~!) _Freyja thought to herself with a smirk, the voice getting louder and clearer as she continued along her path. Eventually she came to the outskirts of the town where the ANBU leader was speaking with a genin she recognised as Ren Houki and a couple others. Seeing that boy reminded her of meeting his father. Now _that_ was an interesting event.

Clearing her throat, she approached the gang with her hands behind her back and a coy smile on her false face. Freyja assumed this was how Edie would act.

"You know... Listening to you all argue like that is giving me a headache! Nobody should be disobeying ANBU-kun regardless~"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 28, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
Akaya let out a sigh why weren?t they able to simply take orders as they are supposed to? There was that guy again, Ren Houki giving an apparently justified explanation of his own actions. Certainly they had their merits although all of it was unnecessary. Then it was someone else?s voice who called his attention...Edie Nakano or the person who supposedly was Edie Nakano was kind of defending him to some extent. Akaya remained on the ground surrounded by all of them as if he didn?t care about his shameful condition.

"I think the one who doesn?t know what it is, is you Houki-kun. Insubordination is simply the act of not obeying, rebelling passively or not against the authority of your superior, at least in this cases that is what it means and you did so. Or did I order you to look out for anything? I appreciate the needless action though. " was the first thing that came out from his mouth" You assumed your own things based on the information I gave which was null, however not a single one of you needed more than what I told. If there were chances to escape..."he looked at the dog partner of the inuzuka"Enemy shinobi..."now he turned to gaze at both ANBU with hawk and wolf masks"Spies..."he gave a quick glance almost indescrinible towards Edie and another at the disguised Satoshi"All of it was something we would take care of in case of such things. We had our bases covered, and only thing you people should have thought about was a way to kill all of those villagers. Certainly, it was *MY* mistake that the town is set ablaze, I can?t cover up for that one and I?m sure I?ll take reposibility for it. However it didn?t influence as much though I would be glad if those with water techniques could do something about that."his last words while pointing out towards the village. Immediately those capable of using suiton moved into the town to do their job. At the front of the troops, Manami uchiha and her little group were about to explode against the boy however Shigeru stopped them.

"Now continuing what I was saying, you see, there are many ways to do it. If we were two hundred years ago, you all would die because disobeying orders pretty much meant treason. But lucky you, we aren?t and I am not that much of a bastard. So I have three ways out for you lot."he raised three fingers as he looked at them, scanning their expressions."First: While not everyone, many of you were against this, right? Because of what it meant instead of how it was being carried out like some others. I don?t really care what the specific reason was, the undeniable fact is that you disobeyed be it because you thought this was atrocious or inhuman, because you simply thought this was illogical and stupid, or because you were afraid of finding a side of you that you couldn?t accept"he said the last words with inquisitive tone as if were making fun of them"Whatever the reason, you all have a golden heart! Kind people, in my eyes and as you can tell, Eien has more than a thousand bodies lying on the streets and buildings. Leaving them just like that isn?t something kind people would do, right? You all oughta go and pick up every single one of those corpses, count them and report how they died according to their condition. You also have to bury them before a virus is spread because we left all of those alone."lowering one of his fingers he fixed his gaze on the so called rebels, hatred filling the eyes of about half of the twenty three.

"Second: Give up being a ninja. Having seen all of this, you have all the right to give up . If you choose this, Hyuga Hitomi..."the little Hyuga came out from with  the crowd and positioned herself next to Akaya"And Hawk-senpai here, will make sure that you aren?t capable of using chakra ever again. Obviously all of your information regarding your lives as ninja will be destroyed. You may get a happy new life then."he lowered the next finger.

"The third of course, would be to kill every single shinobi present here and escape, go to the Black or remain a missing-nin. Maybe hide and get a family? Most of us will die young, that?s a given in this job, you may just want to search for your own happiness after this."silence made itself present before the final words of the boy"So you decide. Go back as shinobi who have seen the worst aspect of our world, go back as civillians or go back as the lifeless corpses of filthy traitors!!"

"There?s no going back on this. Choose one."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 28, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: At Least Something

*Akaya's words hit me like a brick wall as he continued to spout his little speech. I knew it was nigh impossible for my words to mean any merit, for them to actually persuade Akaya into letting Rosuto go, but I had to try something. If I let Rosuto just be taken away without a fight then what would that make me? At the very least Rosuto would be healed by a medical team, but what if he did get executed?

That was a future that Akaya had brought up. What would I do in that situation? Would I be able to sit still and watch as my savior died infront of my eyes, or would I go try and bust him out, most likely failing in the process, and then gaining 'life imprisonment' because they couldn't usher me death. Nothing looked good for the future, but I just had to hold out hope.

We were then informed of the fact that the rest of the shinobi were to gather here, and there would most likely be a medical shinobi among them. But one of the other shinobi here simply walked up to Rosuto and placed his hands onto his body, causing some strange effect. What was he doing? I couldn't tell, but it seemed like he was healing him at the very least.

I sat back patiently and watched as he finished his procedure, but then quickly realized, he couldn't completely heal his wounds. His flesh wounds, ones that exposed his blood to the outside world, still remained intact. I found one way how to repay my debt to this man. My legs moved forward to meet with the black haired man once again.

Akaya's words rolled through my ears as I tried to focus, I wasn't sure of the intent, but I didn't want to focus on that for right now. I looked down at his body and took a deep breath. With my current state of mind it was slightly difficult to conjure a chakra needle and thread and keep them in the precise shape. I leaned down towards the man as I strung out my needle and thread, and then lightly pierced it through his skin, closing the gaps that had formed due to Akaya's attack.

Soon my rudimentary treatment had been accomplished and I was ushered to back away from him. Akaya looked at me and commented that I looked tired. I shot him a glare simply because he tried to act friendly with me after all of which just happened. He ordered me to kill innocents, and everything with Rosuto, it was just too much. I'd have to think about it for a while before thinking of what I'd want to say to Akaya.

But then came more jonin where they explained the current situations. It looked like the mission had been complete, and with the arrival of more shinobi Akaya spoke that those of us that participated would go to a camps site nearby and relax, while the rest would be punished for not participating. He and the laughing masked man from earlier had a little spat that I didn't entirely focus on when either side brought up their actions, and with the eventual arrival of Edie which is about the only thing I cared about. I turned to Edie, and before I could ask her what I wanted I was a little set back.

She wasn't bloody at all. In fact she had bruises and tear stains on her clothes, but something threw me off. Her current attitude made it seem like that she didn't care in the slightest. Was this because of her superiority complex or was it something else entirely? I couldn't tell in the slightest. But turning to the blonde women I pleaded:

"Before any of that, Edie use your medical ninjutsu to heal Rosuto's wounds over there! I can't get five meters away from him without my stitches disappearing, and there will be a point where I will be separated from him. I just need the satisfaction of knowing that he will be completely healed. Please Edie, I'll do anything."

I knelled infront of the Nakano, knowing that this was sort of her thing. If I showed her that she was worth it then maybe even in this environment she would comply to my demands. Little did I know however that this women was not even the Nakano I was looking for. 

​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 28, 2014)

*Taneda*
Village of Eien Machi

Mission #2: The Time We Forgot Ourselves, Part VIII

----------​
Taneda sighed, scratching his head a little as he listened to Akaya, taking a step forward, and holding a hand up to silence Ren before he could reply to the Uchiha. His expression behind his mask was oddly...impassive. Not in the same way it usually was, with his dull curiosity behind it as well, but impassive in a way that suggested boredom, bordering on outright irritation. "Allow me to clarify the situation. If you count the number of targets without their heads on their bodies, you'll find it to be exactly 50, all based near the outskirts Ren-san and I were near. You've seen each of our files, naturally, as you are our captain, so you are familiar with my bloodline ability," he said, bringing a mote of dust in his hand to move as it began to hum to life, whizzing around in front of Akaya.

"I'm more comfortable working long range, and so Ren-san provided me with pinpoint accuracy with his sensing, and ample chakra for me to imbue the exploding notes. It was through this teamwork that we killed more than our share of the individuals during the ensuing chaos." Taneda straightened to his full height, resembling his sensei as he strode over to the Uchiha on the ground, looking down his nose at him as his tone lost all semblance of color or emotion. "The ANBU-senpai who'd been on the cliff with us can attest to that. So, in short, without our presence, 50 less people would be dead right now." He then crouched down as he hunched over, meeting Akaya's gaze carefully. "So I'll ask if you have any further orders before we retire for the night, captain. Your orders were carried out, independent of our beliefs, simply in a way you had initially thought. There was no insubordination," Taneda remarked, standing up just as quickly as he'd crouched. "So we'll be taking our leave, then."

And then he strode off silently for the camp.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 28, 2014)

It felt as if an eternity had passed, but his breathing continued at least, the pain that corroded his sense continued, his vision blurred much more than before, but the fear began to seep the moment he realized that if he closed his eyes he might give in to the light. His teeth clenched before he witnessed a stranger approach, another of the many Shinobi of the leaf, what he wouldn't give to be able to move... But soon this stranger's hands, the so many called Taneda, hands made it's way towards his wounds, soon healing them under a power unbeknownst to him. A sharp pain coursed soon which left him to usher from his lungs a loud grunt, but with it, a veil of serenity soon came. Although the pain that originally built upon him was not entirely gone, it was truly situated to a great extent. 

So some simply gazed, others made idle comments but what's more prominent was Akaya's vitality and resolution. He continued, he spoke. Soon he told Kirisaki that he would be met with imprisonment, then soon after he would be tortured and questioned. He wanted to speak, but he didn't have force to will any words. Soon after he would be told to swear allegiance to the leaf... Which is something he'd expect, but at large the possibilities would be very unlikely. He made it evident he swore no allegiance to any village, his punishment would capitalize, and they would probably end up, much like he said, executing him. Upon hearing those words, his eyes simply lost their energy, weighed down upon him... 

It seems that his journey wasn't quite over yet... Once more, the presence of Kirisaki was upon him, he let his right eye closed, not allowing the Sharingan to waste any more of his chakra reserves. Her eyes drowned in worry, the helplessness sunk in as all he could do at this moment was simply gaze at her in awe. Her hands trembled, as she was trying to continue, and mustering all the strength he could, he placed his hand upon her's, to settle her down. But her worry continued, as she made her way towards another blurred enigma. Her voice spoke, and he heard a tone that resembled someone he knew, but a facade he soon took a glint on. It was none other than Edie's voice, but she was somehow... not herself. 

Her obnoxious attitude was there, but a cold aura emanated from it. Maybe he was simply too strain to tell, but it was really odd. What to do? Only witness as they continued this morbid act. All these people were to blame for their deaths, all of them... even Kirisaki herself... Some held the weight, other simply followed. Some where disgusted, others? Well... other enjoyed the cried of their victims. But all fell one way or the other, they all fell under his supervision. Because he was careless... because he never focused. 

In truth...

"This was my fault..."

He ushered through his voice. 

"I let you all down..." 

He spoke as if the dead could hear them... his eyes closed, and his mind began to fade. He lost consciousness after that, but thankfully, he was now well enough to continue breathing after the darkness took over.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 28, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Eien, Fire Nation]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 60: S-Rank Mission; The Melody Arm]​
Satoshi folded his arms over his chest and walked from the greater part of the group and allowed himself to lean up against a building that hadn't completely been in the destructive radius of Rosuto and Akaya's battle. Yellow eyes filled with thought looked back toward the group as the spat between the Uchiha and Ren went on. Their gaze fell over to Edie Nakano, he thought that he'd seen her earlier and simply had doubts about it. Now it really did seem to be her, but there was something that seemed very off. First was the smile back on the cliffs. Edie Nakano attended Konoha's most prestigious Medical Academy, this sort of slaughter should be against her moral standings, even as little as they seem to be. Secondly, this new sentiment. It was completely off. 

The Edie he came to know through his infiltration of Konoha, when he was tasked with Kidnapping Lady Alisa, wasn't this. Edie was a brash, self centered egotistical brat who thought her own shit didn't stink. There was a few times in the days he followed them around that he saw her outright disrespect people that were in charge, most notably her teachers at the Academy and it's Head Mistress, Kuriyama. Combine that with her pension to flaunt that bankroll to get what she wants and undermine authority, this new found respect was suspicious. Who ever that person was, it wasn't the Nakano Heiress. But for the young boy that stood to loose everything by merely remaining in this damned village, that wasn't his biggest concern. 

No, that came in the form of Rosuto and to be more specific, the Melody Arm that Satoshi had built for the boy prior to the Chūnin Exams. It was a complicated piece of Machinery, a powerful weapon of destruction. The billowed design and interlocking chambers were powerful conduits of not only sound, but could produce powerful shock waves, to which is seemed that Akaya could attest too. There were also minute details in it, like the micro-wiring that conducted Chakra like a living limb and allow the boy to mold it to perform Jutsu. All of these things needed to remain a guarded secret. Satoshi wasn't proud of much; but of this he was extremely proud and he aimed to protect his design at all cost, but at the moment it was way too dangerous to act. Naoko wasn't around to his knowledge and the two Anbu Jonin that now stood in the center with Rosuto was way too powerful for him to take on one on one, much less at the same time.

There could always be the suicide approach, though if he went that route, most of these people would be caught in it and there was still no guarantee that he'd destroy the arm and actually kill the Anbu present. So, the real question became what to do? His lip rolled out while he pondered the situation at hand, there could always be the hospital where Rosuto would be treated, but the likelihood that the guards stationed to protect him being Jonin was just as high, and more in number. That reason also meant attacking them in transport would be equally as dangerous. That left the jail and the interrogation, neither was good choices, especially with the fiasco with Kuriyama a few days back. Seemed that Ryoko and some imposter killed Sato, Suzume and broke the woman out of a high level prison. Though the notion that Ryoko killed that Suzume girl was highly preposterous, the fact that they broke into a prison made future attempts all the more dangerous.

Pulling himself from the wall his eyes set upon Kirisaki who was now pleading with the imposter Edie to heal Rosuto. A sharp pain filled his head while his emotion tried to bubble back to the surface. As resolute as he was in that house, his reconditioning was going to take time and he brings a hand to his face to help him bear the pain. But in her, that Nun he may find a like minded ally in helping him rescue the dimwit from these people. He didn't know the bond between the two, but it was there and it would be useful to his means. Turning from them as the group chattered about the choices that the Uchiha laid out  he starts to formulate how to convey this intent to her. ~


----------



## Laix (Jun 28, 2014)

_Freyja_
LIQUID TIME
*DECEPTION*
*PART 6*​ It wasn't the awkward reactions or suspicious stares that put Freyja off. She knew that she wasn't a very convincing Edie but it was nothing some mind tampering couldn't fix. In fact it was when Kirisaki Shinkō got on her hands and knees and began begging her to heal a boy named Rosuto. Not even thinking of how Edie would react, she immediately snarled.

"Do you think I have time to go around healing your poorly friends? How about you go and learn how to save him yourself, okay? Gosh, begging is so unattractive." She let out an exasperated sigh, placing a finger against her right temple with a folded arm. It looked like she was stressed which made sense given her out-of-character reaction to Kirisaki's request. However, Freyja was going to make the most out of not being in diamond form which allowed her to use her telepathic abilities. But then Freyja realised that this would prove troublesome - the problem was her, afterall. Everytime she erased their suspicions, they would simply come back whenever she spoke and it would require touching all their foreheads one-by-one to completely rewire their minds. 

Troublesome as it was, Freyja was likely to have a fight on her hands. This was especially irritating considering that she was only here for one person - Akaya as his name had been revealed.

Looking back at the pathetic Kirisaki, she narrowed her eyes. "Go and find a medic. There's probably dozens walking around. I'm here to speak with Akaya-san."

All she needed was a single touch. It didn't even matter the situation, as long as they were alone. Even if he put up a fight, she could sedate him the second her hand touched his forehead. But with all these witnesses around, it was proving annoying. 

Wait! That's just right... The diamond queen's inner self was smirking gleefully at the back up plan that just arose in her mind. It may not be full-proof and it may not last so long, but should she be found out she could always delay a battle with some more trickery.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2014)

*Ren Houki​*And Thus He Returned From Where He Came, XII

__________​
Well, _that_ situation was resolved quickly. Taneda was one of the few people he knew he could count on at times like these. He was intelligent and shrewd when he needed to be, but his loyalty was nearly always assured, in Ren's brief experiences with the boy. They made a good team. Ren looks at Akaya again, before giving a shrug. "Might want to get some water. I'm sure all the yelling you've done today has made your throat sore," he said, and then walked away.

A few metres away, he made out Edie, an unconscious Rosuto who was laid flat on the ground and, beside him, Kirisaki who was kneeling in front of her. _"This is... weird,"_ he thought to himself, his blue eyes narrowing as they peered at Edie. He had thought she was bizarre right from when she first came in; the girl he remembered was not the type to respect authority, even if this was done in mockery. In fact, Ren was pretty sure she was the type to flout people like Akaya at every opportunity?why didn't she do it back at the cliffside? 

From a superficial perspective, Edie's rejection of Kirisaki's plea to heal Rosuto might have seemed a little bit more in character; she was rarely one to do any favours. However, as obnoxious as she was, the Nakano was not a bad person. She was still a medical shinobi, and based on the way she kept dressing in her uniform, she was likely proud of it as well. So for her to vehemently decline the one opportunity she has to show off...

... struck Ren as being very strange. Ordinarily, he would have expected a response like: "Ugh, fine you peasant. But don't think I'm doing this because I like you or anything, you man stealer!" or something similarly aggressive.

He continued walking onwards, past the little scene between the three shinobi. His gaze was kept uninterested, and his hands were passively stuck inside his pockets. _"That can't be Edie Nakano,"_ he concluded.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

The walk back to his house had been short and blissfully quiet. There was a small road which served as a shortcut back to the Maple District, which was where Ren lived. It was a modest area, but quite convenient, as it was surrounded by convenience stores and restaurants. The only downside was that all the weapons and clothing stores were a little bit further away, towards the centre of the village. Yuki looked up at the building curiously as they stopped outside of it. 

Ren turned to look at her, his eye twitching irritably. "... if you have something to say about it, say it," he said. He knew she wouldn't have stayed quiet for long. 

For a few moments, the girl didn't answer, continuing to look at the house as if it was a foreign object. Finally, after a few more seconds, she finally replied. "It's a lot more modest than I would have expected," she admitted. 

The Houki shrugged. "I don't exactly need a huge mansion to sleep and eat in," he replied. When he had left the Houki Complex, he was actually offered enough money to purchase a far bigger house in a far nicer district in upper Konoha. Though, Ren decided that he'd just buy something a little bit more normal?at the very least, it would mean he'd have more leftover money to spend on clothes and food. Plus, while he'd never admit it, he also liked the homeliness of it. It felt nice, waking up in the morning to the sounds of the village hustle and bustle. 

Yukino nodded sagely. "True. I doubt you get enough visitors to justify a bigger house, anyway," a wry smirk was given, which earned an annoyed scowl from the Houki. 

"*Heeeeeeeeeey*, I'm here!" Makoto's voice cried in the distance. The two turned their heads around, just in time to make out the genin, rapidly running towards them with several bags of groceries; three in each hand and another one tied around his neck, which made him resemble a mut eagerly running back to his master after retrieving a stick.

---

"I summon my king in attack mode!"

"This isn't how poker works. Wait, aren't you the one who wanted us to play this in the first place?"

"Very well. My queen will go into defense mode. With this, your king is trapped between my ace and jack."

"Don't play along with him!"

As it turned out, the only one out of the trio who knew the rules of poker or how to play was Ren Houki. Makoto had apparently confused it with a show about card games he watched on television once, meanwhile Yukino had just simply never played one before and decidedly rolled with Makoto. It was all Ren could do to not just flip the table upside down in a fit of frustration. "You're all idiots," he sighed, exasperated.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 29, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
Tche. This is becoming a pain in the ass, all of these guys thinking they can do as they please and say whatever they want. We are already a step away from going back. I can see Shigeru-san stopping the princess from saying anything, he better does. As I scan everyone around I smile a little, all of them are on the edge, they will just keep going with thir dull lives regretting this as if it were the worst thing that could have happened. Hearing at what Sparky and Taneda said I just sigh, these guys are also a pain."Ugh, you smartasses always have to find a way to win a conversation, huh? Whatever,  I get you are tired? you two can go to the camp but that will be after I have a little chat with you Taneda-kun. If Houki-kun wants to come he is invited as well."is what I say and again struggle to get up, I can barely breath properly. Once I am sure that I won?t fall again, I make a gesture so the guy I mentioned follows me and then start to walk slowly, the pace is even annoying myself.

I gave no more than three steps when the blonde of the big breasts came at me saying that she wanted to talk. She is not fooling anyone here."Sorry, but i have some businesses to attend. If you want to have a talk, I think Hawk-senpai is more suited for that, *Edie Nakano-san*"I stressed the mention of her name so hopefully she gets a hint. I can see how Takao-san looks in our direction nodding, his sharingan glowing brightly while looking at the woman."As for the rest, those corpses won?t bury themselves alone. Shigeru-san will be accompanying you all. If you want to defect from the shinobi corps, Hawk-san and Hitomi are here. If you wanna die, wolf-senpai and kinta-san are there for you too."I announced signaling at the town, then at the people and the dog before leaving. Entering into the forest so the conversation I want to have isn?t  overheard by the rest.

"Guess here should be fine."is what I say before letting myself fall again on my butt. Of course, I take the cloth covering my face and throw it away, it was starting to get annoying. "So Taneda-kun, when Shigeru-san approached me, he told me about the little word exchange he had with you. Could you elaborate a bit more on that virus, disease or whatever it is?"is what I ask, looking at him with my dark orbs.  Now that I see it, the guy is a monster, he is taller than me like by what? thirty centimeters? forty?"Truth is, I myself have some suspicion about something and I would want to know what _that_ is all about. If you know it I would like you to tell me as much as possible. What is it, effects, if it can be reproduced in a laboratory or induced in some way."this is starting to smell bad and no, it?s not a fart. Even if you call me captain, it?s obvious that I am just as much of a pawn as the rest of genin that came in this mission.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 29, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Hearing the girl's initial response to her offer Ai's heart beat stronger, and faster, it seemed that the girl was hostile, and had no intention of being friendly with her. Quickly thinking trying to defuse the situation Ai rose her hands to her face eyes fixated on the macaron she held, nibbling on it, proceeding to then take a bite out if it as the sweet buttercream filling created a delightful taste in her mouth.
> 
> "See...!?"
> 
> ...



Exploring Konoha
Kukiko and Ai​
Kukiko smirked as the girl takes it upon herself to prove herself beginning to take a few bites from the cakes, she couldn't deny her that they looked freshly made so their was at least some truth in Ai's words. She closed her eyes for a moment taking a deep breath and exhaling opening them to find Ai was now making eye contact. "Agriculture huh?"She asked to see the girls reaction at mention at what her clan did here in Konoha.

Noticing the girl remain firmly confident she nods to herself, appearing to take on a far more welcoming demeanor and taking a softer tone of voice "I can respect that, not many clans around any more that have not become reliant on technology or imports from the other smaller nations."

"You're release?"Kukiko asks in a mixture of confusion and curiosity she expected something like a wood release from a clan that founded itself in a agricultural environment but now she was suggesting her clan might have taken it a step further which would of peaked anyone's interest.

"Well I was more or less just exploring Konoha and trying to clear my mind of a recent unplanned meeting with distant family. So if you wanted to serve as a guide you are welcome too."Kukiko says smiling now the girl seemed to have found her confidence it made her feel far more comfortable and willing to take this situation in a far more polite manner.

Thinking to herself for a moment she sighs resenting on the fact she did not reveal her clan name and decided to instead just come out with it. "Here allow me to re-introduce myself, I'm Kukiko Yukimaru of the Kiri village. We are an offshoot of the Misami where they are specialists in fire, we are in Ice. If I was to reveal our role within the village we reside it'd be far closure to combative and leadership than anything more unique. Where our uniqueness lies is in our history."

Kukiko creates a single hand seal and opened the palm of her hand a ice sculpture of a phoenix held within it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 29, 2014)

*Taneda*
Village of Eien Machi

Mission #2: The Time We Forgot Ourselves, Part IX

----------​
Taneda nodded, as discussing the matter with him was an order. He may not have agreed with the methodology of the mission, but he would follow orders, at least to the best of his ability. He takes a seat if it's offered, standing if it is not, and peers at the Uchiha from behind the mask of his shōzoku, pulling the garb off as he offered it to Akaya.

"It's not sanitary for them to have you use a bloodied rag to conceal your identity," he says calmly, holding out the mask of his get up out for him to use. "If it suits you, you can use this. We no longer feel a need to conceal our identity anyway." If he took it, that was good, if he didn't, that was fine too, and either way Taneda began to explain the theory he'd had at this point.

"It's difficult to say just what it is, but Yoshitsune-sensei and I have encountered it once before. It has the makings of a poison, but it also acts as a disease. Very skilled use of the_ Saikan Chūshutsu no Jutsu_ can eliminate the threat, but of course there are...complications. The disease cannot be cured if enough people are gathered together who have it, and only seems to strengthen the strength. I'm not sure who is responsible for it but...if it's of the Black's creation, Dr. Vegapunk is a probable choice. The only choice once it hits a town like that...would be to kill everyone inside. You wouldn't have enough time to isolate them long enough for it to calm down. Two thousand people in one spot with it is just...disastrous."


----------



## Kei (Jun 29, 2014)

_[Kei & Kyo Mission Arc]
[Story Time Arc]
[My Cat]_​

I picked up a cat a while ago, she doesn?t like me, but she doesn?t leave me neither. No matter if I leave the door open or take her outside, she just follows me back inside and looks at me with that same disapproving glare she gives everyone.  I don?t know what I did to make her angry, but she doesn?t leave or listen to me when I talk. However, no matter what, she doesn?t leave me. Anytime I would leave for work, she?d be right there on the couch and she will look at me with a face that I didn?t know how to distinguish. 

So when I walked into the apartment, she was there waiting for me, and turned to me as if I just ruined her day. I looked away from her as I threw my bag on the ground, and closed the door behind me. 

?Welcome home?.? She greeted me, before looking over at the stove, ?I made dinner?.It?s a new Italian recipe?I forgot the name.?

For a minute I didn?t mind the thought of eating her spicy food, because at the moment she smiled and giggled. She was horrible at remembering names, people, places, or even the things she made. However, she could always describe them in perfect detail on what they look like, or the roads to get there, but never the name. Although she turned to me, as if she was trying to distinguish who I was, one day I expected her to forget my name, but like her leaving, she never did. 

??I forgot?You don?t like?? She started as she got up from the table, ?I?m sorry. I am so use to making it??

She was so passive aggressive, that sometimes I want to yell at her for being that way, stop what you are doing and call me out on it. We can talk and talk about what is bothering you, but I already know what?s bothering. I quickly grabbed her arm, forcing her to turn to me, and for a minute I saw surprise, but then it turned into complete understanding. She reached up and touched my face, her hands were cold, almost like how she was too me.

?I?ll eat it?? I told her, ?I?m beginning to like it??

I lied?.

But she smiled at me, almost like I told her the best news of her life. She dropped her hand from my face and I saw it, that mischievous look she gave me sometimes. Most of the time she doesn?t realize it, but from the corner of my eyes almost as if a signal is going off in my brain, I always catch that look. I always catch it and realize that is why I put up with the spicy food. That why I put up with her glares, this look, and many others she accidentally gives me?

?Kyo?? She says almost like a whisper as she places her head on my chest, ?I?.?

I leaned down and placed my forehead on hers, she closed her eyes relaxing under my touch, ??Kei??

I say her name, but it felt almost like I was calling out to her. Like she wasn?t right here in front of me, but somewhere far away I couldn?t touch.  She slightly pushed away from me, and I pushed myself even closer. 

??We shouldn?t?.? She mumbled, I knew she didn?t mean it, she always looked away from me when she didn?t mean it. ?Kyo?We??

?We?? 

Kei used to say it a lot, I remembered, how sweet it sounded. We, simple words, but for those few months I was with her. We sounded like gold, but now it felt like a bomb ready to go off. Kei finally gripped my shirt, tighter than usual and pushed away harder. I looked at her, and she refused to meet my gaze. 

I loved her?.Simple as that?.But her feelings weren?t that clear?.

And maybe, that was my fault?.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 29, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Shurui knelt beside her injured comrade. A small aura of chakra enveloped her hand as she hovered it over the Akmichi's wound. The tears in her eyes were still fresh, and her cheeks were still red. The blood of the shinobi who she had just killed only minutes prior was splattered all over her. As she used the healing palm technique all that went through her mind what had happened. Did it happen? It was like waking up from a dream. The more she tried to recall it, the more harder it was. Slowly deteriorating. Perhaps this was for the best? 

A feeling came upon the young Yamanaka, a feeling she's never felt before. _Relief._ She thanked Ishi for being so insistent in killing that shinobi. If she didn't then Shurui would've never gotten her closure. She enjoyed every bit of it, he deserved every bit of it. This was not murder, this was justice. Justice for herself. What he did to her... Was irredeemable. His eyes, his eyes that were filled with lust. She gladly turned that lust into fear.

"T-This isn't me." She spoke, barely audible. Ishi, her new Nara acquaintance didn't catch it, however the Akimichi did.

"Did you say something?" The Akimichi teen spoke through gritted teeth as he was going through unbearable pain due to the wounds that was inflicted on him. As Ishi and Heikin went to go and scout the area, the latter got ambushed. This would explain why he didn't show up when Ishi did. 

"Heikin shut up, you're injured!" The feisty Nara called out from a distance.

"And you're still a bitch." He retorted.

"It was nothing Heikin. I was just thinking aloud." Thankfully the injured shinobi didn't pursue it any further. Shurui's mind once again wandered, but this time to Ishi. She was so enraged at what had happened, as if it had happened to her. Perhaps something similar did happen to her in the past?

"Okay fuck acting like a man. This fucking hurts. Are you almost done?" He asked the amateur medical ninja. 

Once again snapped out of her day dream, she didn't reply. This time she just put all of her concentration on the wound. _"I-I can't heal this. It's above me... I do not possess the techniques. All I can do is ease the pain and stop the bleeding... Temporarily."_ If only she had reached the Nakano celebrity at the beach party. She never got to meet her. Shurui had planned to make acquaintance with the teen, and perhaps have her give in a good word at the Sakura Haruno medical academy.

"... F-Forgive me. As you've noticed I stopped the pain and the bleeding... But i can't close this wound." 

_"Once again I'm useless."_

Suddenly a voice entered throughout the entire forest, stating that the phase was over and somebody else had one.

"Already!" He shouted.

"Shit, we wasted too much ti-... Shurui where are you goin-"

Just like that, the Yamanaka stood and body flickered away.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 1, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin exam interim]*

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
Akaya took the mask offered by Taneda, certainly it was not recommendable to cove rhis face with the cloth stained by the blood of one of the victims but it wasn?t as if he had brought a second mask so if he wanted to keep his identity hidden from the rest of the troops, he had to take it. He was glad that the times his name was mentioned, Manami was too busy discussing with Shigeru to pay attention. As he put it on, the boy listened to what Taneda had to say respecting his questions. It acted as disease, and the more people acquired it, the worst things would get, just like some sort of epidemy. Certainly if the people of that town was infected, it would have been a problem. He also mentioned the name of a certain someone, was that person involved in this? Even if the Black had some sort of relation with that thing, what would be the point? That shit would be like a double edged sword.

"I see... No one seemed infected by anything, at least not that sort of disease."is what the jinchuriki said refferring to the brain wash as a disease as well, as he began to think in the possibilities. As far as he knew no one in that town was sick, a better way to confirm it was the common scent that ill people had. Going through that, the chances that someone there was infected were very low, on the other hand many irregularities have gone during this mission from the beginning, starting from the shinobi that were murdered during their border inspections what brought Konoha to use an intelligence squad which discovered the Fuzen Shinobi hiding in Eien. Was there any point in killing them and bring attention to that town? Seemed more like a foolish mistake.

"Thank you for the information and the mask, you can go rest now."were his orders as he stayed sitting in that place. For someone like him who has never had to think ofcomplicated things beyond ways of infiltrating houses and militias to get information or kill specific targets,  it would take a while before he could put together the pieces of the puzzle. The murder, those Fuzen ninja in teh town, genin going in a mission they shouldn?t , reasons behind not sending jounin or ANBU aside from those three, why Takao and Kaito were there making things easier and more complicated at the same time, why make him captain when he was a complete rookie directing a team, this disease and...Rosuto.

"Please tell Hawk and Wolf that I will stay here for a while, on your way back."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2014)

*Taneda*
Village of Eien Machi

Mission #2: The Time We Forgot Ourselves, Part X

----------​
Taneda watched Akaya struggling with the questions that swirled about his surface thoughts silently, though it wasn't clear if he could even spot such things when the boy was wearing his mask. He stopped at the door to look back at the Uchiha for a moment. What was it that he thought of? Many of the things Akaya was thinking of, Taneda might have been considering too. It was difficult to pin point just what he had to think about in any given moment, but he nods as the order is given, casting the flap of the tent aside as he looked out into the night.

"As you wish. Good night, captain."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 3, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Holy Ground​
Konoha Central park was almost silent in the dead of night, the occasionally exception came from the owl that had been trailing him since the exams had begun. Those eggs where a peculiar thing, each had hatched into a different species for each individual, yet what purpose did they serve. How did the egg decide the animal of it's master, and more importantly why did it keep following him and April, was it a device to keep track of all the contestants in the Chunin exams?

April had similar curiosities, and he could feel that clearly now as if adjusting to the bond they now shared her emotions seemed to reflect inside his heart but far more under his control still he would occasionally respond to hoots or twits made by April or his follower. As he approached the exit he spots a shadow pass by him like a speeding bullet and skids to a halt drawing Amagumo. He already knew who it was, it was just like before that same feint feeling of death encroaching upon him, "Ogama..."He growled as the shadow halted itself about several meters in front of him.

April stops coming down to glide upon Hatori's shoulder eyes fixated upon Ogama who once more hid his features under the black cloak. "Good evening Warden, is this not a pleasant surprise."Is stated in a very sarcastic fashion.

He sighed and looked over his shoulder at Hatori who was stood sword at the ready to defend himself from anything he threw at him eyes coming to focus primarily on April, "I would not worry about anyone finding your trash, I took care of the body you left behind."

Hatori gripped his hand more tightly around the blade of his hilt just as he noticed movement from the man who for a brief moment lunged forward before coming to a sudden halt. Hatori keeping eye contact with the scythe was already poised to deflect the blow and leave a opening for himself to counter attack. "Uhm... I forgot... Holy ground." Ogama utters before disappearing into a burst of smoke teleporting away.

Hatori comments looking at April, "That was the last thing I expected to happen tonight."

April watched him leave at the very least Ogama, the stone served it's purpose warding away what once was her master and friend it is true he killed her but if he still refused to fight with that stone around, perhaps the only rule he ever abide by that where given to them. Never fight on holy ground.


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Jul 3, 2014)

Getting back in shape!​











It?s been weeks that I first laid my silvered eyes upon those whom I call teammates. Those weeks were filled with unnervingly easy missions, as if our skills weren?t been tested. But those missions are in the past, and now I?m facing an un-welcomed challenge, a mock battle between my multi-colored teammate Qualia.

   The battlefield that Qualia and I chose is the peaceful training grounds of Hoshigakure. On its own, the grounds silent is heartbreaking to those who have a weak heart, but not today. The grounds are filled with tension, as my magenta colored eyed teammate stared at me with hostility, her right hands placed on her hip and her left clenched into a fist.

"We have to be in top shape and know each other strengths, weaknesses and limits. So don't get any ideas of holding back or it might just be the end of you got that Tenzu."

She said glaring at me. I thought to myself that her words are true; the only way we can help each other in missions is by knowing what are we capable? but I?m afraid? I?m afraid of the outcome of this battle, the pain I will have after this? and the fear of not been useful by the results.

My eyes shifted to our teacher whom is next to us, our eyes met for a second. She detected my aura of fear that was projected around my body. She moved her lips without making any sound and she said?

?Don?t be afraid.?

After those words my sensei said, I found myself with confidents of not wining but? that I have a chance to fight, that it won?t be a one sided battle. 

I put my arms behind my back and my hands within my bags of tools, feeling the metals of my kunais and other metallic weapons and I grabbed a small paper ball within my left hand.  

?Yeah? I know.?

As I said those words, I can tell that I?m projecting an aura? my aura? Of confidents!!!

?I won?t make this easy for you Qualia!!?

As I yell these words with energy, our teacher steps in with her usual black, sleeveless shirt.

?Well aren?t we full of energy eh? But no mater I?m here to establish the rules,

FIRST: You can use chakra, obviously.  

SECOND:  The winner will be decided when someone is knocked down or someone has the finishing blow! For example, when someone has is ass handled and he or she is on the floor, the other one standing throws a kunai next to its head the one on the floor loses, Got that?!?

THIRD: And lastly don?t kill each other, what?s the point of this match if someone gets killed?!?! 
Remember this fight is to learn about our partners abilities in combat. Y?all understand??

Qualia and I nodded.

?Okay! Ready, Set, Go!!!!?


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2014)

[Kei & Kyo Mission Arc]
[Story Time Arc]
[My Scared Cat]​


Storms, I loved them, the sound of the rain hitting the window, the booming of the thunder, and the flickering of the lighting. It was calming, somewhat soothing, and it was something I truthfully enjoyed no matter how much time has passed that seemed to be true. It was something that was concrete about me., something that I grasped while falling into the rut I am into today, this rut I put myself into, threw myself into, because well?because I was an idiot who wanted to hold on to the past.

I rolled around in the bed before looking at my door, it was closed but I could hear tiny footsteps, and I turned back around. I placed the covers over me and closed my eyes, I steadied my breathing to reflect something that was similar to sleep when I heard the door opened. 

?Kyo?? I heard her call out to me, ??.Kyo are you awake??

I didn?t answer, I didn?t move one bit and that was her okay signal to come closer. I heard the door close behind her and her tiny footsteps shuffling across the wooden floor. If I loved storms, she hated them, she was so easily scared, and I loved it. Maybe that was why I loved storms in the past, because of that side she would share with me. That complete need to be held and protected, the way if you held on her, she would stop shaking. 

That part of her was for me only. That frown, that pout, that scared expression, and it was shown for me and no one else. There was a sort of pride that came with it, a feeling that overwhelmed me when she showed me those sides of her. I wondered sometimes if Kei ever showed her fear of thunder storms to anyone else. If she crawled into bed with someone else, and shivered like a bunny, and any time I that thought crossed my mind I would get physically ill. Like someone crushing my stomach in their hands, as if they were crushing a peach. 

So as she crawled into bed with me, as she snuggled up against my back, I let myself smile and be thankful that for this moment was for me and me only. 

Her body began to shiver, her tiny teeth chattered in fear of the booming thunder and crackling lighting. I heard it, I felt it against me, but I dared not to move, I didn?t want to ruin this moment I had with her. My sweet precious cat, that won?t leave me, the cat that stared me with those eyes filled with rage, but you don?t leave. 

You can never leave, because not only do I know how to make you stay, but I won?t allow it.

As soon as I knew she was fast asleep, I turned around and wrapped my arms around her. Pulling her in closer, I made a mental note to wake up earlier than her, because I wanted to enjoy this moment. 

I felt her move underneath my arms and I looked down at her, ??Kyo?..Don?t leave me?.? She sniffled, her body shook, and I could see the tears begin to fall. So weak she was, so weak and defenseless, almost like a bunny struck with fear?.So cute?. 

I smiled as I leaned down to her ear, ?I won?t?.I will never leave?.?

And you wouldn?t leave me?..

Because this is the type of love we share?.The type of bond that had grown between us.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jul 4, 2014)

Qualia Mioda 
Getting Back Into Shape

Qualia stood ready as the rules of the mock battle were explain to the both of them by their sensei Kujo, but the display of courage the emerged from Tenzu truly caught her attention. She never expected him to call her out like that. Maybe this will be a battle to be excited of. Having worked with Tenzu in couple of missions he never shown this much enthusiasm towards anything, hopefully he can back it up. As Kujo finished giving her instructions  both Qualia Tenzu nodded. 

"Ready? Set. GO!!"

At the sound of Kujo's voice echo around the training ground announcing the start of the match, the multicolored girl dashed towards the boy causing the dirt around to lift into the and create a dust behind her. 

"Here I come Tenzu!!!"

She screamed and alerted before reaching into her opponent's area. Her long diverse colored hair swayed rapidly because of the speed she traveled. She attempted to punch Tenzu with a various strikes with her fist then as she pulls on arms back she would quickly search for kunia in her pouch and start swinging it. She was only focusing on defeating Tenzu. His teammate has been reduced to target in her eyes, yet she wanted to see what he has in store for her.
​


----------



## Olivia (Jul 5, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
*Mission: Some Things In Life

*My eyes looked closely towards the blonde haired girl, waiting for her response to my question. It seemed like an eternity had passed since I had asked, but knowing the 'goddess' named Edie I assumed she would have some sort of snarky comment. But in a situation like this? Is that even thinkable? I mean at some point, even Edie had to have a heart.

Which is why her next response broke mine. She didn't care in the slightest for my plea nor for performance in asking for it, she simply rolled it on by while asking about the anbu who was Akaya. Was she really this cold hearted? I couldn't imagine it, no, there's no way Edie could be acting like this. It had to be some act, right?

Though despite her looks, she seemed vaguely different. I simply couldn't imagine Edie on a mission like this. Sure she was manipulative and a bit of a bitch at times, but she was definitely never capable of murder, so how could she be acting in such a manner at this rate? She had just finished killing and maiming many innocent civilians, there's no way she would be sounding so happy after all of this.

Not only that, but the Edie I knew would completely talk trash to me like I were some peasant when I bowed down to her, while also praising herself in the process. But even so, while she would be mocking she would truly listen to my request, and would offer to heal begrudgingly if it meant saving a life. Well, I guess that brings me to my last point.

She was a medical shinobi. She saved shinobis lives, she didn't take them. So then why would Edie even agree to this mission in the first place? Could she have decided to save as many lives as possible? No that couldn't be it because she would definitely be caught and then tried for treason. So then what could her goal be?

Well she doesn't have any blood stains on her, surprisingly so because she had been supposedly killing many civilians tonight. So then what could it be? She had tear stain marks, but if she were truly sad then she wouldn't be acting this cocky infront of the leader, and in fact would be rather upset. No matter how much pride that women has, she wouldn't keep it through the horrors that we've both witnessed tonight.

So there's only three conclusions I can think of: 1. She's blocked the events of tonight out of her memory. It was so tragic that her mind placed a mental block, and that's why she's not even the slightest bit sad. 2. She is being possessed by another shinobi and is being used to get close to the anbu to eventually take him out for what he's done. Then finally 3. It really isn't Edie, but a psychopath in disguise as Edie probably using henge.

I highly doubt it would be the first option as for something like that to happen so quick wouldn't make much sense, but options two and three stick out to me. In two it makes sense with her current actions, by her appearance it seems that she was fairly sad, but now can't control her movements and is being brought to assassinate Akaya, but what contradicts that is the lack of blood on her. How could she have killed tonight and have no blood on herself?

Which makes me think option three is the most likely. If one were to henge themselves then they might forget to henge the blood onto their body. But then again that would mean that they henge'd the tear stains and it wouldn't make sense to do one over the other. Besides the motivation isn't there unlike scenario two, so that's why I think it can be either of them.

But regardless of whether or not either of those options were correct that wouldn't change a thing. In either situation she wouldn't help me regardless, so what's the point in even trying to discuss this with _this_ Edie, she would simply ignore me every step of the way. Unlike with the normal Edie, I'm not even the Man-Stealer girl, with this Edie I'm a nobody.

Before I could ponder this situation any further three medical shinobi arrived on the scene, where they were immediately ordered to heal Rosuto. But regardless of their comments I stayed nearby as they preformed their magic green auras around Rosuto's chest, healing the stitched wound which I patched up. As soon as it looked about complete I gripped his hand tightly, whispering:

"I will definitely see you again."

After making that declaration I stood up and walked a few meters away, until the chakra threads disappeared from his body. Soon afterwords the medical team finished healing him for the most part and her was ordered to be taken away. With Rosuto in the clear I was lead to the campsite nearby.  
​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 5, 2014)

*Rosuto l Prison*

Regardless of their actions, they couldn't perfectly depict the arms true nature, withing a variant of around several days, the shinobi in charge of his care had tortured and beaten him to a point where simply heavy breathing and exhaustion ran through the boy's breath. His body, stitched and banded almost entirely, his right had veiled under a large scroll, circling it while the kanji that read 'neglect' coiled through the limb. His right eyes also sealed from the outside by yet another tag, hands held above his head by chakra chains, he posed on his knees which were held by the very chains that were preformed under a technique which truly stopped him from ushering any movement. He didn't know if it was day of night, he didn't know the day nor the hour, he didn't know anything at this point. He was incarcerated under solitary confinement, but more over, he wasn't transferred to the junior section of the area, he was brought and given same privilege as S-Ranks. So normally, he met himself outmatched and out numbered by the strongest of the members of evil. Most likely, these people here were too dangerous to let live, so the possibility of seeing them twice would be unlikely. 

But as all the days went by, he planned. His mind swirled through the endless memories, and stored information regarding the facility. The personnel, counting each and every criminal, every single ANBU stationed in every single area. The numbers in which the paced, the areas in which the camped on an most importantly, their communication and camera placement. He soldiered through every ounce of torture he was placed upon, every single shock, every single question. They tried to remove the arm, but truly, the arm couldn't simply be torn. He assured that the blueprints were specific about this. He made sure that the arm couldn't be simply yanked off. It needed specifics, and one of those would require the very knowledge he held through the Sharingan. A method only he knew how to perfectly preform. 

But at this point in time, he needed to settle. He needed time, he needed to fool these people. But with such dense security, such highly powered shinobi, how would he be able to escape? And that is why, he knew, he needed to think about this carefully. He needed to truly wait until they sent a specific shinobi. 

But now... he needed to wait.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 5, 2014)

*Ren Houki*












"I win," I declare, throwing down my hand of cards onto the table in front of the gobsmacked Makoto and the ever skeptical Yukino. Seriously, what was with that stare? Did she think I cheated or something?

Yukino looked at me for another moment, before she gave a sigh, putting her cards onto the table as well. "I suppose even you have to be good at something," she finally admitted, piercing through the silence. What was up with that backhanded compliment, though?

My eyebrow arched, seemingly almost reflexively at her jibe. "Those are some big words for someone who just lost," I shot back. The game of poker had lasted an hour and a half, not including the time I took to teach the two how the game worked which was at least another half hour. Makoto was about as bad as I expected him to be?you could always tell if he got a good card or not from the expression on his face. It was like that of a child having just received a toy for his birthday. Meanwhile, Yukino was about as good as I thought she'd be. It wasn't something I'd ever admit openly, but she was definitely an intelligent one, on top of having a _killer_ poker face. 

A dull rumbling rang in the room. I reared my head towards the source of the sound. A sheepish looking Makoto, rubbing his stomach with an embarrassed grin on his face. "Uh... I'll get to cooking now," he said, then dashed off into the kitchen. 

Silence rolled on as the most talkative person in the group left to busy himself with food preparations. It wasn't necessarily a bad one, though, or even one that was uncomfortable. I think, between the long day, both she and I were too tired to really speak. To put it into words, I'd describe it as the satisfying quietness of collapsing on top of bed and resting after a hard day of work. 

"Hey, you guys are fine with spicy foods, right?" Makoto called in, a duo of peppers clutched in his hand.

"Nothing too hot," and "I don't mind," came our respective replies, while I reached for a nearby book to read.

"Great! It's a pretty mild dish, but I decided to try and add some peppers to it to give it a little bit more zing, y'know? My dad taught me how to do this, actually, since he's a chef."

"... that explains the trip to the ramen store."

"Yeah, I like to run around the village and find good places to eat at whenever I'm not training. Makes for a good treat after a workout, y'know?"

They say that the life of a shinobi is fleeting. Statistically, ninjas live very short lives; the good ones typically live until 80, but only a fraction of the population of ninja can be considered 'elite'. Most of the time, death in the middle of a mission is not unexpected. Thus, it was important for people like us to make the most out of our lives or, as Makoto would say, "embrace our youth to 150%!" or something stupid like that. 

Life is something that can never be lived twice. Even the pointless episode I'm in right now will end, and while reflecting back on my life one day, I'll surely lament it.

_End._


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2014)

[Kei & Kyo Mission Arc]
[Story Time Arc]
[My Horrible Cat]​

Why can’t it be perfect? The love that I have forgotten, was it even real to begin with? Or was it some mad dream I had while I was gone? Was Kei really a loving fianc?, or a spiteful woman that hated my entire being? She knew what to say and how to say it so her words weren’t simply words, they were weapons. Knives she knew where to aim and how to aim it, I wonder did I know this about her before, or was she just hiding it under that sickly sweet aura she gave. Either way, this pain, it was her way of reminding me of something I wasn’t….

“What are you doing?” I asked her, I had just got out of the shower, and Kei was sitting down on the couch, even from a distance, I could tell something was wrong. Kei looked over her shoulders and turned to me, she smiled for a minute before showing me a picture.

“I’m putting it away.” She said before leaning down, “….Old memories….They hurt you right Kyo?”

The way she said Kyo was like she wasn’t sure I was Kyo. That was when I realized as I walked into the living room, all the pictures were gone, but only a few remained. A few with Kei standing at the cities bridge, or with some other part of the family, but most of them were gone. I looked at the big box that was already filled all the way to the top with pictures….

“Put them back….”

I’ve must have sounded mad, because she looked at me and gave me that fake smile, as if she wasn’t even there. As if this Kei was different and didn’t know why I was getting upset, that smile I’ve grown to detest. 

She looked at one of the pictures, “Kyo….I’m doing this for you…I don’t want you to think that we….” Kei stopped herself before smiling gently, “No…that you, should live in the past…”

The past, those words cut through me almost as if I was a pig at the butcher shop, but I gritted my teeth. We can play the spiting game, and we can play those games until the cow came home, because in the end she wasn’t going to leave me. That is our sick game, how can we hurt each other. How can we make the other feel like total shit….before one of us completely breaks?

“Is it because you don’t want to be here?” I asked her, with a serious tone, she looked at me, “I know….ever since then….You didn't want to be here and it’s okay, because in your eyes….I’m not him.”

Her eyes widen, “Kyo….”

“I have the same face, the same voice, the same body…..” I looked at my hands, and then back at her, “But in the end….I’m not him….”

I smiled as I watched as her eyes widen, I couldn’t tell if it was surprise, anger or fear, but as I slid my hands through my wet hair I could only keep going. I wanted her to feel it, that sick feeling I got when she looked at me, when she compared me to him. 

“It must be tiring, waiting day in and day out, for him to come back.” I looked away before turning my head to the door, “….It’s easier for you to leave, but you know I noticed something, you never did…”

“I have to be there for you!”

“NO YOU DON’T!”

She jumped, “You are selfish!” I neared her on the couch and grabbed her hand, “You are so selfish….You don’t want to leave….No you can’t leave, because you don’t want to see me with anyone else, but you are upset because I’m not him….”

Kei looked away from me, but her body seemed to weaken as I neared her and before long I was on top of her. 

“….I just….I just….” She repeated herself, “…..I want Kyo back….”

She covered her eyes with her free hand, “Please, give him back…I just want him back….Give me back Kyo…”

Kei began to sniffle and bite her lips, and I moved her hand out of the way and looked down at her. 

“I am Kyo….”

I leaned down and kissed her, I was Kyo. I am Kyo, and I was the man she wanted me to be, the man she dreamed of at night. I was him and she would just have to accept that. That Kyo, that Kyo she tried to hide in that box. He was a fake, a replacement for the real me. She didn’t struggle underneath me, she didn’t move, but what she did do was accept my kiss. In return…she accepted me….Kyo….

I was Kyo…And Kyo was me….


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 5, 2014)

_*S-rank mission: Welcome to reality*​_
Two hours, two hours had passed since Manami and her friends, together with the rest of shinobi who didn?t  accept what that bastard ANBU called "duty", entered  Eien Machi and started to pick up the bodies. They all divided in three-man cells and began with the assigned task much to their complains. As soon as they started, they wondered if what raided that town were really humans. Some corpses had very clean cuts, attacks that hit important parts of the body so they would die almost immediately, at least some of those _demons_ as the rebel troops call them, were kind enough to not make them suffer more than needed. Of course not everyone was like that and the lifeless people lying around were proof; the severed parts of the body, meaningless yet obviously painful wounds only showing that torture wasalso part of the madness. 

While taking out three bodies from a house: an adult man, a woman and a girl, the Uchiha leads her hands to her mouth as tears began to accumulate in her eyes before falling down. It was simply horrible. Both adults? corpses were completely bathed in blood, wounds all over their bodies what would make beleieve they died by blood loss and even in death, the desperate expressions in thier faces stayed. What almost made her break was the body of the minor, similar wounds all over but there were two particular things that were different from the parents: her broken neck and the blood coming from the middle of her legs. It was obvious what happened there.

Shigeru kept watching as they all divided the town in zones and now they were in the last one."_They are on the edge. A light push and they will fall off the cliff._"is what was in his mind as he saw not only his students but the rest of shinobi doing that job. His mind wandering as to why things had to go like this, what benefit would be gained from this sort of massacre and even more, what would that boy gain by making at least half of the people in his generation hate him.

"Sensei...we are done."the voice of his student brught him back as he stared at her. She was completely broken."Is that so? Have you all used earth techniques to dig the holes?"he asked , the girl only answred with a nod as the man approached the place where three stupidly big holes were, all of them full of death."Those who can use fire techniques, incinerate the bodies, if someone beleieves in god, pray for their souls. After this we are leaving!!"
------------------------------------

The group took about an hour before reaching the camp. What was their disgust when they saw the capatain of the mission awaiting for them meanwhile behind him something like a party was being carried out. The ANBU didn?t say anything and made a signal to follow him as he took them all to the center of the camp. Whatever was going on was nothing to be happy about of course, drunk people, here and there sinc emany had between fifteen and twenty years old. Some others were probably sleeping, trying to ignore the party and fighting against the nightmares the atrocity they committed were causing. When Akaya raised his hand, the party stopped and everyone got quiet. He walked over to the center where the fire was and opened his arms. The people there could swear that behind the new mask he was using, a smile was present, congratulating the _demons_ and making fun of the _humans_. Then only one thing came from his mouth, one stupid, senseless and yet powerful sentence.

"My dear comrades....Welcome to reality."

*END*


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2014)

[Kei & Kyo Mission Arc]
[Story Time Arc]
[My Cat......]​

A couple of years ago, I was involved in an accident, I don?t remember anything before that accident. I just remember her face, I remember her crying face, and then everything going black. It felt like I was submerged in water, my whole body, and even my soul was drowning in complete darkness When I woke up,  Kei was holding my hand and sleeping, she looked so peaceful. I was watching her for a full 2 hours before she stirred awake and saw me looking at her. 

I remember when she called my name, and how she threw herself on me. She smelled like the hospital, and even though she was sleeping, she had deep bags underneath her eyes. I was out for an entire month and she didn?t leave my side for that long. I don?t know what I was thinking, but when I saw her, I couldn?t help but whisper her name as if it was a secret.

Kei?Kei?.

So easy, and simple, almost like her name itself had some sort of power over me. I didn?t mind it at all, because that name alone made me feel grounded. I was diagnosed with amnesia, the doctor told me something?s might come back and some things might not. Kei didn?t mind, she promised that she was going to be by my side through it all, and she was. Meeting my mother all over again, having a job, she was there as support. Always giving me encouraging words, always looking at me with those gentle eyes, and just being there?.

So when I fell in love with her, I felt as if fate was pulling us back together, I didn?t mind that I couldn?t remember things, and if I will never get my memories back. I could always make new ones with Kei, it?s like starting fresh, and I wasn?t scared because Kei would always be by my side. 

Maybe that is why I never noticed, I never noticed how tired she gotten over the months. I never noticed the small signs, the forced smiles, and the way she pulled the conversation away from herself. I would ask her about her day, and almost like it was natural she pulled it back to me. The conversations became all about me, and soon Kei became a stranger. She was there, but she wasn?t. And when I noticed?.When I finally noticed that she was distancing herself away from me, it was too late. 

Kei became a different person, but I still loved her.

Even now?.I can?t seem to hate her?.

?Please give him back to me?.? Her voice was cracking, and tears streaming down her face, ?Give him back?.?

How far did I push her? The person I loved, the person that saved me from that darkness I was in, when did it get this way? She applied pressure on my throat and I felt at that instance, she was really trying to do this. Kei was trying to kill me. 

I reached up to her, and wiped her tears away, ?I love you?.? I choked out

_?DON?T SAY THAT IN HIS VOICE!?_ She screamed and I smiled?..

I?m sorry I couldn?t see this coming, I?m sorry I couldn?t be the person you were in love with, and I am very sorry  for not realizing how you felt. My precious person?.My only person?.My Kei?.

As everything began to blur, I couldn?t help but smirked?.

I really did hate spicy food?..And I hated cats?.

But I loved Kei?.

_**SNAP**_​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 6, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Holy Ground II - Fate​
Hatori relenquished the hilt of Amagumo giving one look of confusion at what just happend, they were about to cross blades once again and despite his wound he was ready for it this time but nothing had come of it instead Ogama muttered something about holy grounds before leaving but this was hardly a holy site. It was just your typical park, grass and trees nothing significant.

It wasn't one of thoise freakish churches that had been poping up everywhere as of late, nor was it a graveyard. Thinking about it for a moment he came to realise only one thing remained was the object April had returned with while he was waiting for Akane, maybe that had something to do with it he cautiously pulled it free from the toga.

The stone looked the same but felt diffirent somehow, now being in direct moonlight it seemed to pulse more frequently than before and with greater impact. Like waves aginste stone it was a subtle feeling but he definately felt it, an erosion of some description not in the physically but mentally. Almost like a poison that served only to push and drive him to achieve something unthinkable, for a brief moment he felt intoxicated as everything but a sole command lay dormant in his mind. "Pull away the veil...."

April who was distracted Ogama's suddern disapperance quickly snaps her beak around his ear biting her hooked back down on it harder than before this time drawing what she only knew to be blood. Hatori yells quitely and instinctively pulled his ear away from her, April letting go before she accidently tore it off, glaring at him as he looked back at her.

"What the hell was that for, this habit of yours is starting to grow increasingly painful to us both!"He complained as if he had forgotten the last few moments. April takes a pause to glance upon his blood surprised to find that it wasn't quite what she expected, instead it was more of a silvery substance that she only recongised as that of the dragons who she now served, this bond of theirs made through dragonblood seemed to have some interesting results, but it didn't matter if they shared....

Aprils mind is cast back for a moment, remember the words of her father and mother on the day that she had taken up the name Arianrhod. They shared the same soul, same blood, same duty. With the bond made imbalance would begin anew, her hand was forced like her mothers before her she would need to die to restore the strength of the veil, and worst still the one who would normally inherent her duty was the very person she was now bound to, the stone believed Hatori to be her own flesh and blood.

Her heart sunk at the thought this was excatly the kind of thing she was affraid of, they had set in motion events that could lead to untold chaos and destruction, and if Ogama came to realise this she and Hatori would be hunted to the ends of the earth before they can restore the veil a path that now was forced upon both of them should Hatori realise it. Zyanno was right about this boy needing her guidance, but even if they restored balance what then. To do such a thing required the soul of the one that came before, that being here meant Hatori would need to kill her to complete the ritual and with their bond that would surely mean his death all they would be doing is giving the world another century free of what the veil kept contained.

At this point she knew they had no real options left except one, and that was something she would never expect from any human. Still what choice did they have now, it was no longer a matter of containment but the destruction of that fiendish creature and first they had to deal with it's servant.

A droplet of Hatori's blood dripped from the tip of her beak landing clean upon the stone still in Hatori's hand. The stone for a moment dimmed before the blood seemed to drain into it like a sponge of some description.

Hatori felt a uncomfortable burning sensation over his body feeling a fair ammount of his chakra being drained away into the stone. April comes to attention having a similiar sensation and quickly pulls herself away trying to avoid what came next, she remembered it from the moment her mothers blood made contact with it and this wasn't something she wanted to come about infront of him just yet but it was far too late, being distracted by the jigsaw she pieced togeather in her mind.

Hatori being forced to release the stone that had since begun to burn into the palm of his hand dropped before hovering just above the floor and disappearing in a flash of light blinding him and knocking him off his feet as he trips over Amagumo's blade.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2014)

*Mion*

She lay down to sleep, a vial and a syringe next to her. Her aim was to have one of her nightmares and activate her bloodline; once the fear levels had reached their maximum level, her body would be able to remember the resulting toxin so this harrowing process would not need to be repeated.

Thank Jashin.

..

…

…

She couldn’t sleep. Go fucking figure. 

She lay there counting sheep but ended up coming up with a story whereby the sheep were trying to escape some sort of maximum security prison and ended up becoming engrossed in her own imagination. 

Warm milk was meant to help but it just made her want cookies, so off to the kitchen she went. No cookies. So she made some! Peanut butter chocolate chip cookies. She had planned on leaving a few but they were so good that she ended up leaving approximately 16 crumbs.

Now she had a sugar rush and needed to train. She ran up the walls of the church, hit the training dummy a few times but was sure not to practice her poison gas jutsu just yet. Accidentally throwing up her special cookies and milk probably wasn’t getting her to sleep any faster – plus she really enjoyed her midnight snack and wanted to keep it inside her.

After an hour of jumping around in a relatively unfocussed fashion, she needed a bath. A nice warm bath, with some light music and bubbles. Idly she wondered about a happiness or calming toxin, but was disheartened a little when her conclusion was that she was not happy enough to create it. How could she be? She had found a home in this church but it was temporary and she knew it. Konoha was a memory now, Sendo had said that she would be arrested on the spot if she came back. That ghostly Sensei was the one that gave her the mission – it was he that wanted her to find out about it and so set her off on this little journey. It still didn’t change the fact that she had nowhere to really call home. She understood a little more about Jashin, his village was destroyed and that nomadic feeling she had currently must have been similar to what He had gone through.

Sighing, she put on her robe and opened the door to her bedroom only to be frozen on the spot at the person who stood before her. The High Priest. 

“Wh…what are you doing here?” there was sheer panic in her voice, and was spared falling to her now shaky knees by leaning on the door frame. 

“What do you think?” The old man said with a glint of something sinister in his eyes. He looked up and down Mion’s robed body which instinctively caused the beleaguered girl to cover up and grip her robe tighter. “I am here on behalf of Jashin. He told me to come and bless you once more.”

Mion shuddered. She knew full well what that meant but every fiber of her being wanted to scream and run – she wondered if that made her a bad student of Jashin. 

“Why?! Why does He test me like this?” Mion said, her voice wavering

“He must have a grand plan for you. I simply do as He sees fit. Now disrobe.” The priest said slowly licking his lips. Mion shut her eyes causing the welled up tears to trickle down her face. She couldn’t do it. She couldn’t move, let alone take off her robe.

The old man seemed to know this, approached her quickly and did it for her, escorting her to her bed and laying her on her back.

Mion’s heart pounded as he loomed over her. Here eyes wide with absolute terror. This was it! That feeling! Quickly she formed a handseal and activated her bloodline, her body remembering the terror and panic that came over her. She was paralyzed with fear and could only turn her head to the side as he started. 

Then something unexpected happened. The old man started screaming sporadically and his entire body shivered. This was clearly not him reaching his climax but something else. Mion looked him in the eye. He was scared. No, he was terrified. Her bloodline had infected him and so it occurred to her then, that this was the reason that Jashin had put her through this torment. He tried to pull away but Mion’s legs wrapped around the small of his back and she pulled him back in. With the strength of a devil she forcibly twisted him around so that she was now on top, her eyes filled with madness.

“Don’t you want to finish loverman?” she said with ice in her voice and something so much worse. “This is Jashin’s will. That’s what you said. You were right, you have given me the fear that I needed and you have also given me something else.”

Rage. Pure and unadulterated murderous rage. She had never wanted to kill a person so badly. That need, the insatiable thirst to see this man die was incredible. So much so, that she barely was able to make the handseal for her body to remember the toxin. Once she had though there was no holds barred. He was helpless, paralysed just as she had been and now she started to go to work on him.

Her thumbnails approached each one of his eyes as se pressed them in and pierced them. He could not move – could not even blink as her nail tore into the soft gelatine like organ.

The priest could barely even scream. Mion grinned  and sucked on her thumb.

“I wonder how long it would take to scratch you to death. Let’s find out hm?” Her nails raked into his face and chest over and over with the ferocity of a jungle cat destroying it’s prey. The process would take several hours but he was still inside her and the fear toxin was coursing through his body, ensuring he would stay in one place and not even make a sound. In fact the only sound came from Mion as she cursed incomprehensibly whilst she focused on a part of flesh the had been broken around his stomach. 


7am

It had been 6 and a half hours of messy, messy torture. The priest was a bloody mess and Mion sighed, knowing that she would have a really difficult time washing the sheets. His entrails and feces were flung across the room as Mion looked into the empty cavity that was his digestive tract. The birds chirped loudly outside and she rubbed her eyes. Go figure – now she was sleepy.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2014)

*Suzume & Zansatsu|Liquid Time*

*[Train,Fuzengakure ? Konohagakure]​*​
​
[Divergence, Special Mission: Sunday Bloody Sunday II]​*[Liquid Time, Before Chunin Exams]​*
_-With Suzume_

The girl sat on one side of the stationary train. Here eyes were glued to one of the many explosive tags that the demon lady of Car Five had tasked her with disabling. Sweat ran down her brow as she looked at it intently. It seemed to be a pretty little thing with a red boarder and scribbling in the middle. She supposed that the scribbling is what denoted the explosive, as there seemed to be no other source for the boom to come from. Suzume swallowed and the Kunai that the woman had given her shook in her hand. Saying that she was nervous was an understatement, she was petrified. The sweat beading on her brow was testament to this, in fact ... in her nervousness she brings the blade to her lips and she bites down on the edge. She'd forgotten that it was her only ticket to removing these accursed traps. 

_"So, what happens if I don't do it right?", *"Boom"*, "WHAAAA?!"_

Munching on the iron her baby blues widen and she spits the chewed mass of metal to the ground. "Oh NO!" is yelled while she brought the bitten material to her face, this was bad. The weapon was ruined the tip and a greater portion of it's body was now missing. Again she swallowed hard. The lady told her that it would take a precise infusion of Chakra to defuse the bomb, or it'd explode. Suzume looked around her, she could feel the tin, steel and iron of the train and while that would normally comfort her. She was terrified, she knew very well what a mass of twisted metal could do to both the innocent, if there was any left, ally and enemy alike. Dropping the weapon she pulled her hands to her eyes. She failed, it was over. She couldn't do anything at this rate and she slumped to a seated posture as tears again started to stain her cheeks. 

*"I thought you wanted to save your Nee-San, isn't that the Edie person that is riding this train as well? Are you really going to allow a little set back as this to stop you from showing her that you can be useful? Didn't Ryoko say you were useless? Huh? Are you going to prove her right?"*, "I-I can't I ate the Kunai you gave me, please can't you help?" Suzume's tear stained eyes lifted only to show her that she was still alone and that the woman was no where in sight. Her lip rolled, was she hiding? No, that wasn't a possibility the demonic bitch carried far too much metal on her to simply vanish like that. Also, there would have been now way for her to know that Ryoko had admonished her in that way, it after all had happened well before they arrived in Fuzengakure. Well before this took place. No, this had to be her own little way of kicking herself in the ass.

"I'm a Samurai!" she declared with a passion while she stood to her feet. Her small hand wrapped the handle of Muramasa. The leather that wrapped it whined under her iron clamp grip while the color ran from her knuckles, "I'll prove myself to Nee-San and Entitled Cow-San or I'll die trying as that is the way of my people. WE do not give in, we do not give up and above all. We do not fold to evil. I swear." is growled while she pulled her blade, "After I'm done here I will come back to you demon woman and I will separate you from your life. No matter what you're assigned to do, taking the lives of the innocent is a sin that I cannot allow." 

In the blink of an eye three flashes trace out ~     

_-With Hebiashi/Satoshi_

Pushing the last bit of the Turkey Sandwich into her mouth Hebiashi washed it down with a long drink from the bloody bottle of water. Her hunger satisfied she stood from her seat and kicked the guard's head from beneath her feet. With a loud thud it bounced off the wall and rolled into a segmented woman's lap his dark blue eyes looking up between her bosom to her face that was twisted in surprise. *"I guess I could have been a bit more artistic here, I mean these poses are atrocious."* is commented as she cupped her chin. With a shrug she looks down and sees the belt that lays amidst the chunks of flesh and bone. The guard was going for his gun, and that may prove useful to her now. Squatting down she pulled the belt, holster and weapon from the mess of flesh and stood. Looking at it she sighs, *"Hebiashi is supposed to be a good marksman too, I suppose I need to at least carry this too, just incase anyone really knows who this woman is."* 

The words trail as the belt is unfastened and brought around her waist. With a clip it slides in place, but it was far too big for the woman's hips, the guy was huge. A sour look crossed her features and she synched it up on herself. With a click of the plastic it was now firmly in place, *"Well, this feels odd, I wonder if this is how Zyana feels..."* a pause is taken, its been a while since he last saw her and for just a moment he wondered what the now gun for hire was up to. Was she killing like he about now? Shaking her head she turns around.

*"I suppose I need to get back to the Maid now as those two are likely on the move, she was up ahead when I sneaked around her and the Nakano bitch. Time to earn my paycheck."* is muttered. Pulling her hands to the back of her head Hebiashi started to make her way back toward the fourth car. ~~

_-With Suzume_

"NOW!" she screamed at herself while she pulled her arms back. The train's side popped as she brought her sword back toward her. The paneling that held the tag flew from the side of the car and flew into the clearing behind her, pulling her arms to her face she braced herself. But nothing happened. Peeking from the bend in her elbow she sees that the tag and metal were still in tact, it hadn't exploded. This cause a grin to widen across her face. She could do it! "Just you wait NEE-SAN! I'll make you proud!" she declared looking at the map that had been drawn for her by Hebiashi. "This one is the next closest." ~~~


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2014)

Kagami Rei

The wedding preparations could wait. Kagami left her husband to be in the fitting room with a dozen tailors and went back to her apartment to take a nap. She was greeted by the butler who had a solemn look on his face.

“Oh hai! Where’s my tea? Actually I don’t need one just yet, going to take a nap. Oh guess what? I’m getting married, that’ll show my dad and….”

She was handed a letter and she look down at it and then looked back up at the middle aged butler. “This is isn’t your resignation is it? Because then I’ll have to have you killed because you;ve seen me poo and that kind of talk can’t be spread around.” She said, not sure if she was serious or not. Even so, it would normally be followed by a dry retort from the stereotypical butler (on request – Kagami even had to choose between the accents).

Figuring this was important, she opened the letter and read it. She went pale, started to sweat but closed her eyes to calm herself.

“So…Daddy is trying to get me killed then.”

“No, ma’am I believe it is to teach you a lesson on making rash decisions. He believes you will quit being a shinobi once you do this.”

“Quit? Me? What have I ever quit?!”

“Tap dancing, horse riding, calligraphy, ballroom dancing, pole dancing, fashion designing…..” the butler said without missing a beat.

“Oh yeah well….shit….fine. But I’m not giving up this. You know why? Because everyone expects me to give up. That’s the norm. So fuck the norm. Fuck my dad and fuck the Hokage!” Kagami said stomping her foot.

“More eloquent words were never spoken. Still, one must wonder how you are going to do this. It is the latter stages of the chuunin exam and you did not officially partake in any of it. I would assume too that you will die at the hands of such a beast.”

“Die? Me? Well if that happens I’d do so knowing I gave tradition a big middle finger so I can do so happily. Well, snow country it is. God dammit, I’m going to have to wera last year’s shit cos the new stuff hasn’t come out yet. Come Jeeves, help pick an outfit out for me.”

And so Kagami’s preperations for the final rounds of the Chuunin exms began.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 8, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

As loathe as he was to admit it, Shougo's lanterns were a creation that was nothing short of genius, based on what he had read about them and he would have been lying if he said he wasn't at least a little excited to test one out. Ren and a few other shinobi and kunoichi gathered inside a large expansive hall, their designated cubes of chakra floating in front of them, painting the air in a palette of blues, greens and reds. As instructed by Shougo, each of them placed a hand on their lantern, using their middle and index fingers to expand it until it became the size of a small room. Then, with a low hum, the side opened outwards, inviting the students to enter. 

The interior was simple in design; a small room with blue walls and a blue floor, kept artificially illuminated by what seemed to be his chakra as well as the various bits of floating data around him. Ren paced around the space for a few moments, in suppressed awe at the fusion of chakra and science. "The place each of you are in right now is called the Lighthouse. Just as a literal one guides ships to safety, the Lighthouse you are stood inside is the centre of all your battles. All information and commands are directed from here," his smooth voice hummed inside. "The Lanterns are connected to our Intelligence Network and are, therefore, capable of looking up vast troves of data. Using the little bits of data around you, try to make a keyboard," he instructed, and then fell silent as he waited for his class to complete his task.

Ren sighed, not even attempting to veil his boredom. "Another boring class. It's like I'm back at the academy," he groaned to himself. Wasn't this meant to be the _Intelligence_ and Espionage Department? If so, why was everybody in his class so... _dumb_? Everything about what the lanterns did was explained inside the instruction manual they received at home ? what was the need to explain it again? Tiredly, the Houki extended an arm outwards, grabbing a random cube of data. In a similarly apathetic movement, he brought it together with another cube, forming a two dimensional keypad in front of him.

"Excellent. Now, using the keyboard you have all created, type 'Hokage' into the search engine. It should come up with a small list of results," he said.

The Houki's hands hovered over the board; contemplating on whether or not to actually do the silly assignment they?d been given. It took him a few moments to think on it and, in the end, he decided not to. There was something else he wanted to look up. "Lin Houki," he muttered to himself, his fingers rapidly clattering across the digital keyboard. The screen in front of him faded away, and another one wiped in ? a small dossier written on his sister. 



> Lin Houki:
> 
> 22 years old. She was hailed to be one of the brightest geniuses to have appeared within the Houki Clan within the past decade and was supposedly the first in line to succeed Eudan Houki, before her fall from grace. It is unknown what caused her to be removed from her father's favour, but she was branded an exile and missing-nin after she assaulted her cousin Hana Houki.
> 
> ...



Ren tabbed out from the page, running a delicate hand through his hair in irritation. "Useless," he concluded to himself. He thought the database might have compiled more useful information, but everything written in there were things he already knew. Heck, he arguably knew _more_. Though, he reflected on himself in a moment of lucidity, it was possible that some data was withheld for more senior agents. It made sense that they would keep the good stuff locked away from new recruits, as irritating as it was. 

Their instructor?s voice echoed once more, this time a hologram of his face popping inside their lighthouses. "Your other lanterns can also serve as a spare set of eyes for you, to enhance and supplement your chakra sensing. Try to move them to different points in the forest, and check out your screen," the scientist said, giving a smile before his image fizzled away into static. 

Ren slid his arms across the air, motioning with his fingers for the lanterns outside his lighthouse to move through the air until they formed a triangular formation around the hall. Stifling a yawn, Ren tapped at his monitor again, splitting it up into three separate screens, with each of them reflecting back a different angle of the room. One, for example, showed the back of his lighthouse, whilst the other two display pictured the sides of his room. The Houki brought a hand to his chin, stroking at his non-existent goatee thoughtfully. "_This_ could be very useful," he commented, a wry smirk forming on his face.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2014)

[Kei and Kyo Liquid Time Mission End]​

He opened up his book flipped a couple of pages, underneath he whispered words that no one could really understand, but the book begun to brightly shine. Then with a wave of his hand, the two kids were flung outside of the book and landed on the ground underneath them. They seemed out cold but Kei was the first to stir, and almost like being awaken from a bad nightmare she jumped up and looked around. 

?Kyo!? She screamed crawling over to the younger boy, and then placing her head on his chest she listened carefully for the sign that he was alive. Kei placed her hand on her chest, to settle down her beating heart, he was breathing and his heart was beating. She took Kyo?s head and placed it in her lap, ?Thank goodness?Thank goodness?? 

?You didn?t think you actually killed him did you?? Yu chuckled at the girl?s foolishness, ?I told you, nothing would happen that will harm you??

Kei didn?t know how to respond so she didn?t, but gently she began to rock Kyo, ?Wake up?.? She whispered trying not to cry, ?Please wake up now Kyo.?

The red headed boy began to stir, his eyes fluttered open as he was greeted with a crying girl. Kyo smiled up at her and touched her face, as the tears began to form and hit him in the head. 

?Are you alright?? Kyo asked as he looked up at her, she nodded her head as she couldn?t stop crying, she didn?t have any control of her body and she thought she had killed him. That would be enough to send the girl over the edge, so Kyo didn?t really complain about seeing her cry like this. He reached up and touched her cheek, it was smooth yet it was cold, almost like she had stuck her face in the freezer. 

She grabbed his hand and placed it up against her cheek, ?I?m sorry?I?m sorry!? She whimpered through her tears, ?I?m so sorry!?

Kyo smiled weakly, ?I?m okay, it is okay Kei?.I am okay?? Kyo said but there was something else that helped Kyo relaxed and that she was okay. The story ended but that Kei in the story that they were in wasn?t okay, she was on her last leg and that Kyo was pushing her to go further. If Yu decided to continue the story, that Kei would have hung herself and the Kei in front of him was so sensitive especially to emotions, so he was really glad that she was okay.


----------



## kumogakure1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Today was like every other day in konoha, slightly windy and cloudy, the people were going on their everyday business like clockwork. All around seemed peaceful, such peace could be seen for so long that one could forget about a war going on. Zenchi could see this, but at his current state he would not have the chance. He was tired, his breath was brought to heavy inhales and exhales as he sat on one knee with kage no ha stuck in the ground. In front of him his Grandfather stood wearing cloth robes with his headband loose around his neck.

   Zenchi had to think, although his training was hard he wanted to succeed in his task of retreiving a small bell tied to his grandfathers hip. According to him this allowed strategy, combat, and improvisation to be trained at the same time. "dont tell me your tuckered out already? its not even noon yet! one more time son. if youve done it once you can do it again" Yukiin said readying himself for another attack.
   Zenchi stood slowly after hearing his Grandfathers words. "hes right if i can do it once i can do it again....but how? hes gotten harder to reach since he used his sharingan." Zenchi thought. He picked up his large shuriken and closed its four blades to one single blade. He set himself into a ready stance before darting forward with a tiger hand sign.
"so hes going for the shadow shuriken technique huh?" Yukiin said to himself before zenchi threw the fuma shuriken, itself unfurling to four blades as it flew towards his Grandfather who easily dodged it. "come boy youl have to learn that doesnt work" yukiin taunted before side kicking zenchi only for the attack to go through his body. "what?" yukiin said in suprise. Behind him the real zenchi had caught the fuma shuriken and clashed with his grandfather once more the blades of the shuriken against his grandfathers kunai.

   Later yukiin looked down at zenchi and helped him up the two were smiling at how the training went. Within zenchis hand was the bell, on his grandfathers hip as a small stone tied to a similar spot. Yukiin ruffled his grandsons hair before passing him his cloak and his other belongings. "you be careful zenchi, no more training with me today, ill need the rest for the next time we do this." yukiin said "thank you grandpa. cant wait untill we do this again. maybe then you can tell some about genjutsu" zenchi suggested. His grandfather gave a small laugh at such a suggestion before saying good bye and heading away from the training grounds in a slow walk. 
       Zenchi soon too left in the opposite direction, now he could see the village once more and attend to his favorite past time of stopping by a nearby store for bean soup and dumplings. "maybe today ill meet someone new." zenchi said to himself


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2014)

Mion

The high priest was dead, murdered by her hands and there was of course an inquisition. She was fully prepared for it. Of course they had to ‘soften her up a bit’ and her body under the robes was a little messy, but surely they knew that she had the ability that came from years of self torture and pain to be able to ignore it, though she had yet to find true joy in it. Naturally though no-one was ever immune to it and it wasn’t as if the pain wasn’t there – she just had the ability to not scream and to push past the agony. There was time enough to release all that in her more private moments. Indeed, screaming and sobbing into a pillow a day or so afterwards was common practise, really all you were doing was delaying the pain.

Had it softened her up? No. It had made her a little more tense and a bit more angry, so if anything it had had the opposite effect. She was now visibly scowling at the audience and if anyone in the crowd had known her they would notice a slight green tinge to her iris that hadn’t been there before. A lanky, white haired man came with what looked like a cattle rod. Mion sighed, she hated electricity.

“Sonozaki Mion, you have not been here long but…”

“Shut up.” Mion growled, “You can take that accusatory tone with someone who is guilty but not with me. I’ll make this easy for you. I killed the High Priest. I tore off his flesh with my nails, dug through his organs and shoved his intestines into his mouth. I’d have done more but he had died at around that point.”

There was a gasp, some wailing and sobbing from the spectators. The proceedings were taking place in the main area of the church, Mion was up by the pulpit where, ironically, the High Priest had given his sermons. Now his murderer was about to give one of her own.

“Everything I do, I do for Jashin. I am grateful when I am beaten for it brings me closer to obtaining the joy of pain. Even emotionally when I had what little innocence I had ripped from me by that man, I believe that it is all in Jashin’s plan. A plan for all of us. How dare you tie me up like some sort of criminal?! How dare you defy the will of Jashin?! It was His servant that came to me in a vision and told me that the Priest was not acting on behalf of Jashin. My powers, the powers that Jashin Himself had bestowed upon me, came into their full effect as the High Priest raped me a second time. They paralysed him with fear, they kept his eyes open as my thumbs pierced through them, they silenced his screams as I gave him the most torturous death that I could give him. Jashin was on my side. For you to tie me up like this is Blasphemy!” Mion screamed her argument taking the entire audience and her interrogator by surprise. The accused cared not for any of that, she stood panting, sweat dripping from her forehead. Good Lord, she was breaking – she could feel it. She was holding onto her last remnants of sanity – she had to pull it back before she completely fell into that dark chasm.

The interrogator gathered himself and looked back at the crowd, seemingly unsure of what to do. Mion’s words rang clear and true – to punish her would be an affront to all Jashin stood for, but at the same time the High Priest was his comrade. Together they had taken many young girls and boys and…initiated them. His eyes lit up with an idea.

“Very well. You say you are grateful when you are beaten, then allow us to give thanks to you for being so enlightened as to show us the Way of Jashin. Three days of the Trial of Jashin.”

Mion’s eyes grew wide with fear. This was the one torture she could not forget about and it was the one administered to her in Konoha when she was initiated. It was the severity and the fact that the tortures kept changing – she could not mentally prepare herself for the pain. Her fists were clenched as her rage filled eyes bore a hole into the interrogator’s face.

“Glory to Jashin. I thank you humbly for giving me this gift.” She growled with killing intent. She was taken away and the first day of her torture was to begin immediately. Stripped naked. Blindfolded. Her ears plugged. Mouth gagged. The only sense that she would feel was touch – and pain. Mion cleared her mind as the clips were attached and the surge of electricity flowed through her body. 

If she survived this. They would die. All of them.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 8, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
_When Elements Collide, Part I_

______________________​
Ren rolled himself out of bed, dropping to the floor loudly and painfully with a strained grunt as his elbow banged against the side of his bed. _"This happens way too often,"_ he silently lamented. The Houki removed himself from the wooden surface, a yawn threatening to break his morning silence, and headed for his closet, which consisted mostly of dress shirts, pants, oxfords and the occasional pair of shorts.

He decided to go with a short sleeved shirt and a pair of black pants. The weather report in his lantern mentioned that today would be especially hot in the afternoon and might peak at one of the hottest temperatures Konoha has seen in the past five years. After finishing with changing from his pajamas, he headed downstairs, grabbing the weapons pouch he had left on top the coffee table after training the previous night and quickly attached it to his side, then paused for a few moments. Tentatively, his blue eyes drifted off into his kitchen, the sight accompanied by a low growl from the pits of his stomach. Ren really wanted to make some breakfast and eat, but Kyoudou had said he needed to be over at the training grounds first thing in the morning and he was already late enough as it was.

---

"You're late," his sensei commented, clicking his tongue in disappointment as Ren pushed open the metal gate. With the ear flinching creak of ungreased steel, it slammed itself shut again immediately afterwards. 

"Sorry, I didn't think it'd take so long to get here," Ren replied, giving an apologetic bow. In the end, his willpower broke and the Houki decided he'd make some breakfast after all. There was no way he could endure the elder's training without food in his stomach. Just the thought of throwing lightning spears, sitting underneath freezing cold waterfalls or surviving days on end in a dark cave without food made his head hurt. He'd made the same mistake before when he learned redan, and was not prepared to make it again.

The look he received was one of intimidating skepticism, the blue eyes of the aged Houki's peering into Ren's own as if inviting him to say something else. It was clear that he didn't believe him, but the sifu apparently abstained from commenting on it further and instead gave a sigh. "In any case, today will be a unique training session," he spoke, "instead of training with me, you will be having a sparring match with the grandson of an... acquaintance of mine." His expression darkened a little bit as he said this, evidently not pleased at having to deal with whoever his 'acquaintance' was.

Ren opened his mouth to ask who the person he was sparring was, but stopped and quickly turned around as he heard the metal gate creak again behind him as the duo entered. Standing on the right was an elderly looking guy, who stood at roughly a head lower than him. Dressed in white robes, with a long beard and flowing ponytail of an equally bright coarse white, it would have been easy to mistake him as a ghost. His skin possessed a very 'loose' quality and hung off his bones, giving it a porridge-like quality. Rested atop a crooked nose, one that had been broken far too many times, was a pair of perfectly circular glasses, a white haze shrouding his eyes. 

Standing next to him was a young looking boy with fiery purple eyes and messy auburn hair which seemed to be stroked by the wind, dressed in white pants, a black dress shirt and suspenders. His demeanour exuded an amiable sense of swagger; full of a certain irony and what might, in some nonexistent language, be called _joie de vivre_. "What up?" He greeted casually, giving a wave.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 9, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
_When Elements Collide, Part II_

______________________​
There was something about the old man which seemed distinctly familiar to Ren. Despite his almost decrepit looking appearance, the robed grandpa radiated a sharp aura of strength?not dissimilar to that of his sifu's in either it's strength or the way it was thinly veiled by a permanent look of disapproving scowl. "Oi, Jeeha, what did I say about formal greetings?!" he barked, slapping him on the back of the head. His voice clearly belonged to that of someone of an old age, but was spoken with crystal clarity. 

Jeeha yelped in response, rubbing at the back of his head as he summoned up his own scowl. "Alright, sorry, G. Not everyone speaks like they're from last century, y'know? You gotta add a little... pizzaz, some _presentation,_" he said, stroking at the air with the flat of his hand in what was no doubt an attempt to look suave. This earned another slap from his grandpa, which caused the boy's resistance to immediately recede?for the most part. With an exaggerated bow to Ren and Kyoudou, he introduced himself in a mock imitation of his grandpa's voice. "Greetings, Ren-san and Kyoudou-san. I am Shin Jeeha, grandson of Fū Shin and sole inheritor of the Enlightenment of Ember and Flame nintaijutsu form. It is a pleasure to meet you. Might I treat you to some fresh oolong t--ow!" Another two finger strike to the back of the head.

Ren just stared, careful to maintain his passive poker face. _"... is this for real?"_ 

"Forgive my grandson," Fū said with a hint of embarrassment as he pinched at the bridge of his nose, "he is an idiot." 

"Hey!" His grandson replied indignantly. 

In response, Fū simply ignored him and looked towards Ren, his head tilted ever so slightly to the side as he thought. It was the same kind of stare Kyoudou gave him?a curious one, as if he wasn't quite sure what kind of judgment to pass onto him. Moments of silence followed whilst the old man stood in quiet, the rims of his robes tossed about in the wind. Finally, he seemed to have come to a reticent conclusion to himself, as he said: "So, this is the one Jeeha will be fighting?" 

"Yes. I think it will be a good experience for the two of them to have a sparring match," came the reply.

_"Enlightenment of Ember and Flame,"_ Ren mused to Jeeha's previous words. Based on the name, he could only really conclude that it had to be some sort of katon-based technique, which the auburn haired boy would likely use to enhance his taijutsu. 

Fū looked at Kyoudou, lifting his hand to to reveal a basket. "Shall we watch from the sides? I brought some oolong tea," he offered, giving a toothy smile. Or, at least, what was left of his teeth; the man was missing a few on his top row and at least two on his bottom row, making his smile look like chipped piano keys. Quietly and with a frail disposition which almost betrayed how powerful Ren knew the both of them were, they walked over to the outer perimeter of the training grounds and sat down. 

"Let's get started, then," Jeeha grinned, walking until he was another few metres away from Ren. He took a moment to remove a stray piece of hair from his eye, and then adopted a martial arts stance. 

Ren gave a nod and assumed one of his own while his eyes peered at the way Jeeha's limbs were arranged in his current position. _"Right hand and foot forward. He's a leftie, huh?"_ is thought, as he gave another nod for the fight to begin. Immediately, Jeeha flickered out of sight, leaving only wisps of smoke and dust in where he stood. An instant later, he appeared directly in front of Ren, quickly throwing a right jab, filling the Houki boy's vision with his fist.​​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 9, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
_When Elements Collide, Part III_

______________________​
Ren had already seen the jab coming, thus, countering it would be a simple matter. Though he lacked the fūton element and experience Yukino had, the Houki had a rough idea of how her throw worked based on what he had seen the previous day with the Hida clan. He couldn't throw him several metres away like she could, but Ren reasoned that an aikido throw would be the best way to disorientate his opponent's sense of balance as well as disable his punch. _"Let's hope this works..."_ and his body motioned itself into action. 

Bringing his right leg out, Ren deftly nudged at Jeeha's left foot with his right in a gracefully subtle movement. Jeeha had not expected the bored looking boy to be quite so skilled or decisive with his taijutsu, and it showed on his face. Now off balance, Ren quickly shot his arms forward at his opponent, eager to capitalize on this opportunity. His arms trailed up Jeeha's jab like a pair of dark snakes, ready to bite down on their prey. Ren gave a smirk, whilst Jeeha's own smile disappeared, replaced with a look of shock as he suddenly felt himself being removed from the ground and tossed through the air.  

"Whoa!" he breathed, his vision suddenly upside down as he span through the air. Though, in a display of impressive flexibility and acrobatics, the fire user managed to stick the landing onto his feet. The Houki, however, was not so generous as to give him time to recuperate and immediately launched into his own offensive. Blinking in with a shunshin, he swung with a powerful roundhouse kick aimed at Jeeha's right upper leg. "Hey, man, gimme a break, I just got back down here!" he complained, pivoting on his left in order to avoid Ren's shin, before countering with a kick of his own. It dug into soft skin, avoiding hard bone and muscle, striking his foe right in the solar plexus. 

The impact felt as if his lungs had blown up, his mouth wide open as the air exploded out of him from the fury of the fire user's moves. "Shit," was all that he could manage to wheeze.  His eyes dropping down to look at Jeeha's foot, which was still ingrained into his stomach, and another idea formed inside his head. "Got it." Doubling over even more, Ren quickly trapped it between his gut and ribs, bringing his hands to tighten the hold. Then, with the foreboding sound of crackling electricity, he began to flow raiton chakra through to his opponent's leg...

"Yeow!" Jeeha roared, pulling his foot back, faint plumes of steam flowing from his aglet and the tip of his shoe. 

---

"Your student is resourceful," he observed, bringing his china to his mouth. "You didn't teach him that throw from earlier, did you?" he asked.

"No." Kyoudou took a sip of his own tea, enjoying the taste. There were times when he wished that he had more chances to do things like this; just sit down and have a cup of oolong while relaxing in the sun. It was a shame that his clan duties ate up so much of his time—not that he minded, of course. It was an honour to be a retainer for the Houki clan, and he felt deep ties of loyalty with the family. "I'm not sure where he learned to do that, actually..." he mused.

"Well, let's just keep watching. I'm sure it'll get a little bit more interesting," he said to Kyoudou, a mischievous grin dancing across his aged face. 

---

Jeeha brought another kick smashing into Ren's forearm, threatening to damage the bone behind it or, at the very least, darkly bruise it. Ren watched with a pained expression, but his eyes carefully followed each of his opponent's movements. _"He seems to be using his other leg for kicks now,"_ he noticed backing away to evade the next one. The two then began to circle each other, engaged in a tense dance of patience, one waiting for the other to make a move. 

It ended as quickly as it began. Ren flickered forward faster than Jeeha could immediately follow and his punch quickly pounded into flesh, sending him stumbling back. Jeeha reacted just as quickly, however, immediately stabilizing his balance before sending a fiery nukite. Ren ducked in and moved towards him with his best attempt at remaining low, though Jeeha's fingers still bit into his sleeves and singed through the fabric. Opening up his hand, the Houki shot up, slapping the underside of his opponent's chin with an open palm thrust. 

---

"Huh. Maybe I was wrong," Fū sighed, pouring some more tea into his china as he finally tore his eyes away from the sparring match. "This fight is shit."

Kyoudou shook his head. "No. They're sticking with the basic moves for now, but I suspect that's only because they want to see the extent of each other's abilities first before going with the more chakra exhaustive moves," he said to Fū. 
​​


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2014)

_[Zyana Liquid Time Event]
[Adult Arc]_​
The smell of cooking meat, and the stinging of the onions as she chopped them up, made her happy. Happiness became such a rare feeling for her, something almost like a guilty pleasure, as if being happy was wrong. Zyana moved the onions into the sizzling pan along with the meat and began to stir. It?s been so long since she cooked, since she actually tasted real food. They made money, but that money went to weapons and savings.  Actually sitting down and eating a home cooked meal?.It felt strange even thinking about it.

Zyana felt herself smiling as she tasted the ground beef and onions.  She felt proud of herself for still being able to cook after such a long absences from the kitchen. The magazine had stressed the importance of being able to show that she was able to take care of herself and others, and what was better than cooking? 

Well there were many other ways, but she knew that Emiya didn?t eat well. During missions he would eat hamburgers and opt for fast foods rather than a meal. He was always busy and rushing, so maybe today he was able to sit down and relaxed. They could talk, about the others day, about his missions, and anything that crosses her mind. 

She moved over and grabbed the green pepper, and moved over to the chopping board. The smell of the bitter thing already had her tongue cringing, but she began to cut the vegetable. Zyana thought about things he might want to talk about. 

Maybe they could talk about his past, or maybe if that was too soon she could ask him about his favorite weapon. She smiled?.She could talk to him, she could open up to him, and probably if things go well tonight?Zyana might appear as a woman in his eyes.

Zyana turned around and her heart stopped as she looked over at the dinner table.

Her mother was sitting there smiling at her, her glasses reflected light so she couldn?t see her eyes, but she was looking down at the table as if she was deep in thought.

??.? Zyana grabbed the kitchen knife tightly as she began to blink, she wasn?t there?.she couldn?t be there, Zyana buried her. 

It was a trick?a good trick?.

Zyana turned back around and focused on the food before her. She had to ground herself in reality, she had to. She couldn?t let one bad illusion get her down for the rest of the night. Zyana began to chop the green pepper but a shiver crept up her spine and a cold whiff of air stroke her ear.

_?How dare you?.?_ The voice cursed?.

*?How dare you try to be happy?..?*​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Shiryu*

Shiryu sighed and the new eruption of raucous laughter behind him. He looked over his shoulder to see his employer down yet another cup of sake in a single swig. What had started as a little friendly banter and competition between merchants had turned into all out boozing and merry making.

_Damn this man... the sun hasn't even gone down yet and he is already drunk..._

Thankful that his visor concealed his disappointment, Shiryu continued his task of standing watch outside the little open-air restaurant. It wasn't uncommon for travelling merchants to hire green genin, although it was a little old fashioned. More a tradition of merchants helping out Amegakure's young ninja.

Even though the task was easy and low risk, Shiryu was still slightly edgy here in Konoha's borders. Passerbys gave grim looks at the Amegakure headband displayed proudly on Shiryu's shoulder. He was never one to provoke people, but for this trip he had already decided that he would be damned if he would be hiding where he was from. He served no Kage, and he was proud of it.

Shiryu looked further on up the road and noticed a young ninja approaching.


----------



## kumogakure1 (Jul 9, 2014)

*A Hatakes begining*



blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Shiryu*
> 
> Shiryu sighed and the new eruption of raucous laughter behind him. He looked over his shoulder to see his employer down yet another cup of sake in a single swig. What had started as a little friendly banter and competition between merchants had turned into all out boozing and merry making.
> 
> ...



Zenchi checked his cloak and adjusted the zipper further to still allow freedom of movement for his legs and allowing his head to be seen. he slowed down to a walk as he saw his restaurant and smelled its different delicacies of dumplings, noodles, soups, and drinks. Walking alone he still noticed the people around him give him an odd look to why he wore such a thing,  Looking ahead at the restuaurant he also noticed a ninja standing outside. with one arm within his cloak he adjusted the mask he wore some and replaced it into its sleeve as he continued towards the restaurant. Upon entering the cook greeted him with a laugh and some small talk before making sure for Zenchi's usual order. Zenchi replied happily before noting the merchants drinking and stepping outside to wait. 

 Zenchi only took a small glance at the other ninja outside with him seeing the headband. "amegakure? is he on a mission with the merchant inside?" Zenchi thought before breaking the silence "nice day isn't it?" Zenchi asked. He knew small talk could break silence and start conversations, but it also depended on the person.


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2014)

_
[Zyana Liquid Time Event]
[Adult Arc]_​

?Zyana, I?m home??

Emiya walked in the door to their small apartment. He threw his jacket on the couch and the bag down on the floor as he allowed himself to relax. Closing the door behind him he noticed that there was no answer and plus the smell of something burning dominated the house. Emiya shoulders stiffen as he neared the kitchen, his body ready to attack, but as he went into the kitchen, he saw her. 

Zyana was leaning up against the cabinets, and her eyes reflected no type of light as she looked beyond him, as if there was something behind him. Although that wasn?t what caught him off guard, it was the blood that was smeared across the cabinets and her right arm completely drenched in blood. Emiya looked around and saw the knife in her left hand?

?Zyana?.? He called out to her, she looked up at him as he slowly neared her, ??.Zyana??

?Emiya?? Her voice was weak, but soon the light returned to her eyes as she began to smile, ?Kiritsugu??

He leaned down and got on his knee as he grabbed one of the dry towels and began to wipe off the blood. Kiritsugu saw them, the stab wounds, but they weren?t straight, almost as if someone had pierced them with at an angle that they weren?t use to. He didn?t say anything as he put two and two together, he only cleaned them, and a sickening feeling dominated his stomach. 

?Kiritsugu?? She called him by his first name as she wrapped her arms around his neck. ?Kiritsugu?.?

He looked at her as she neared him closing the distances between them, ??.Kiritsugu?.?

His eyes narrowed, ?Zyana---?Before he could even get his sentence out she had finally closed the small gap between them and kissed him. She began to apply her body weight on him, forcing him down to the bloody floor. It was a long one sided kiss, he didn?t move, nor did he respond and when she realized that she broke the kiss.

?Make me a woman?.? She whispered in his ear before leaning up straddling his waist, ?Love me?Hold me?Touch me??

She grabbed his hand and placed it on her chest, ?Mark me??

??.? Emiya didn?t say anything as he looked up at his student, who was looking down at him with a gaze that he could only describe as what a woman would give a man, ?Zyana?.I?m your teacher??

?We have trees growing in our back yard.? Zyana stated, Emiya gave her a questioning look, but she only smiled and shrugged her shoulders, ?Oh I thought we were talking about things that didn?t matter.?

She lowered his hand to her stomach, ?I?m stronger now?.I can be anything?.Your sword?Your shield?.? Zyana voice grew softer, ?Your partner?Your lover?I can be those things for you??

Emiya removed his hands, ?Stop?Any more of this and you won?t be anything to me.?


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2014)

T R I P T I C H​_*The Nakano Mansion, Konohagakure*_

 Sat at his vintage oak wood desk was a stressed Natsu Nakano, furiously scribbling away as he signed off a load of documents ? You know, the usual things you would expect the executive director of a company with a multi-million turnover to sign off. Most of it was a request for money that Natsu didn?t even bother reading, something that was very much out of character for a frugal man. Despite having enough spending money to fund a war, he was very careful with exactly how he spent his money for the man always understood the value of money. Such a topic drifted his thoughts to his only daughter and a frequenter of his wallet.

 But even when he thought of all the times she had wasted money, from buying a whole new wardrobe because Ryoko told her it was out of fashion to adopting three hundred fish just to practice medical ninjutsu, his adoration for his daughter never faltered. He was never one to show affection, constantly expressing discipline when both in public and behind closed doors with Edie. He felt she needed reeling in to stop her going off the rails; to stop her ending up like his famous actress of a mother Mimi Nakano, now remembered for drying somewhat gracefully from a painkiller overdose in her king sized bed. Although Edie was taking the path of a shinobi, the first in his family for quite a long time, there was a part of him that hoped she wouldn?t go too far in either-

 ?I?m back.?

 That voice. He knew it instantly. Whenever he heard it, his muscles would twitch and drop whatever he was doing, in this case the custom-made blue ink pen that dropped out of his hands. It was a feminine voice, a rather sultry one actually that oozed confidence and insisted dominance. 

 With a narrowed glare that tried to see what this woman wanted, he looked up at her. ?Freyja?? He muttered, saying her name with a sour disgust. Instead of taking offense however, she simply chuckled and gave her blonde hair a flick.

 ?The mission wasn?t a success I?m afraid. I didn?t get a chance alone with him but I do have some very peculiar details~?

 The woman named after a Norse goddess plunked herself on his leather seat opposite his desk usually used for clients, crossing her legs over as her white latex mini-dress slid up her thigh. With a matching pair of glossy white go-go boots and a headband to reveal more of her face, she looked every part the disco queen. 

 She extended her hand and bluntly requested a pen and sheet of paper of which Natsu gave with a grunt. Freyja then began scribbling down what appeared to be a list of names followed by a sentence or two before handing it back to the billionaire. 

 ?There?s a list of every participant of the Chūnin Exams that was involved in that massacre. Quite a few surprises if you ask me. The ?Prince of the Houki? Clan, a nun and a puppeteer are among the list.?

 ?How do you know all these details?? Edie?s father seemed bewildered at how Freyja could accurately describe these people before quickly realizing he already knew the answer to that question. The Ice Queen gave him the benefit of tapping on her temple with a smug grin, indicating her telepathic gifts.

 Freyja reclined in her seat, examining her nails. ?Want to know what the three of them have in common??

 Natsu looked up with a raised eyebrow, intrigued.

 ?They. All. Know. Your. Daughter. Small world, isn?t it?? She giggled, coating her left index finger in pure diamond and using it to file the nails on her right hand. ?Ren?s been on a few missions with her. In fact, you probably already knew given that you sent him on that mission to rescue your maid, right? Kirisaki seems to have a bit of a rivalry with her while Satoshi tried to kill her.?

 ?_Tried?_ Well there?s her medical ninjutsu coming in handy.?

 Freyja stopped the manicure and leaned forward with a smirk, resting her head in her hands like a little princess. 

 ?Don?t play games with me. I don?t know _why_ he couldn?t kill her, but it wasn?t medical ninjutsu. I have a feeling however that it may be a similar case to Tate, don?t you??

 Natsu froze when she mentioned the name ?Tate?. His eyes stared off into nothing and his lips began to tremble slightly.

 ?What?s the matter?? She cooed, tilting her head to the side.  ?Hey, you never did find out who took Tate and killed Shira, did you??

 ?Enough of that!? 

 The Nakano stood up from his seat, slamming his hand on the desk much to Freyja?s delight. ?Thank you for the intel, but you?ll have to excuse me.? He adjusted his expensive blazer, tugging it into his waist before buttoning it up. With his personal bodyguards ready and waiting at the door, he gave the smug Freyja one last word before leaving.

 "That's the last time you go near Edie, you understand?"

Never one to follow orders, especially from this measly businessman, the blonde outstretched her arms before flashing a very childish pout.

"Yes Sir! I understand~!"

With that, Natsu was gone. The final phase of the Chūnin Exams was due to start and being one of the biggest sponsors it was imperative he was present. As soon as he was out of ear shot however, Freyja had already began her next move in her collection of data surrounding Edie Nakano-

_Getting to know her friends._​


----------



## Laix (Jul 9, 2014)

*THE FINAL STAGE OF THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
*_Sponsored by the The Haruno Sakura Medical Academy_














*KATE OKATA, FINDING THE ANSWERS TO YOUR QUESTIONS*
*NOW LIVE AT THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*

"_Good morning Konoha!_ I'm now live at the opening ceremony for the highly anticipated final stage of the Chūnin Exams! The crowd is filled with excitement as we wait in anticipation for the recently incarcerated Dr. Yui Kuriyama to introduce the details of the final stage but more importantly for the contestants to appear! Until then however, we managed to catch up with a few of the contestants!"​
The footage cuts away from a busty Kate stood amongst the crowd to a busty Kate in what appears to be downtown Konoha, interviewing contestants just after they finished the second portion of the exam with some looking battered and bruised. The first unlucky interviewee was none other than Edie Nakano, a hot topic after rumours of a romantic relationship with Kyo Minami have begun circling through the press.

_"Edie!" Kate calls out to the grumpy blonde who was looking rather clean in a tracksuit. "So what do you say to these rumours of you and Kyo having a little... tryst, in the forest?"_

_Usually Edie is a social butterfly who craves the limelight, always happy to answer even the most embarassing of questions with a gleeful smile. This time however, she simply stared at a worried Kate with a blank, emotionless expression._

_"Edie? Are you okay?"_

_"Tryst you say?" Her fists began to tremble, a shadow overtaking her eyes. "*TRYST? AS IF I WOULD EVER EVEN TOUCH THAT HIDEOUS FUCKING CREATURE I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU WOULD EVEN GO AS FAR TO SUGGEST THAT--*-"_

_*BEEP*_​
The footage was cut off by what appeared to be Edie smashing the cameraman's face in and attempting to drag Kate Otaka to the ground by her shampooed green locks. Thankfully, here to save Kate's ego was the contestants arrival.

"Oh, it appears the contestants are arriving! Camera 3, over there!"

She pointed at the center of the stadium which revealed eighteen holes forming a circle. With a burst of smoke from each one emerged a flutter of animals. Blue butterflies in one, a fox in another much to the amusement of the crowd.

Eighteen was a number that was still hard to take in for some.This is down from a number that was close to a hundred. After two exams, ranging from a written exam to a battle to the death with a controversial stranger, the weak have been weeded from the strong. 

Each stood on their own pedestal, equally raised from the grass to form a large circle visible from above the Great Stadium in Konohagakure. Cheers and screams of support resonate from the lively crowd, each showing their support in their own way. While there are girls offering their bare breast to Kyo Minami, some of the action-addicted men are showing their support for Ren Houki, the winner of the second stage of the Exams. Love isn't absent with the girls however, especially Kirisaki Shinkō and Komodo who appear to be the idols of many reclusive males only stepping into the sunlight to get a peek at the girls in action.

But the only female who was getting everyone's attention was Dr. Yui Kuriyama, who emerged in a very flattering suit that instantly garnered commentary from the Konoha News fashion correspondent KeKe Mitsikao.

"Here now is Dr. Yui Kuriyama, wearing a black Chō Chō made suit with absolutely stunning heels that are just to die for!" The blonde who failed her journalism degree soon came to silence along with the rest of the crowd as Kuriyama began to speak over a chakra-enhanced microphone that blasted her voice out through the 50,000 seat arena.

"Good day citizens of Konoha, tourists from the Sand, adventurers from Kumo, visitors from Kirigakure and challengers from the Stone! Welcome to the third and final stage of the Chūnin Exams!!"

The crowd's silence didn't last for long as they erupted into loud cheers before allowing the small, deceivingly elderly woman to speak.

"Before I explain the first round, I would like to thank our sponsors The Sakura Haruno Foundation, Natsu Nakano, DIVERGENT, Miliana Kreyjen, Tatsumi Hoka and the High Kage Council!"

After yet another eruption of cheers, Kuriyama finally got around to her explanation as the contestants looked on. She walked right to the edge of the balcony, leaning over the golden railings while speaking.

"The final stage is split into three rounds - Teamwork, Reflection and Elimination. The first will test your ability to work well in a platoon, be it leading or taking commands and completing them without fail. The second will test your battle prowess and your moral standings as a shinobi while the last and final test will be a battle of survival! But first..."

A screen large enough to accommodate the entire stadium is levitated with some sort of telekinetic ninjutsu as footage of the Land of Iron is broadcast. 

​
Snow flutters to the ground with a gust of icy wind that sends shivers down the spines of people watching from sunny Konoha. That image of a somewhat beautiful icy land is shattered by the appearance of six menacing dragons that appear to easily dwarf humans. The crowd let out small shrieks of horror by what flashed upon their screen in high definition.

"The first stage will take place in the Land of Snow, where contestants will be transported via a teleportation technique from their pedestals. When they arrive however, they won't be fighting by themselves for there will be two other contestants they must work together with to succeed. The task is to slay one of the great dragons you saw on the screen just now. You'll be placed into a team assigned a letter from A to F with a dragon also assigned a letter from A to F. The dragon that must be slain by your team is the one with the same letter written on it's stomach in black ink as your team. Beware however - these beasts aren't to be taken lightly. They are easily 150 meters in height and are capable of camouflaging with their surroundings. Resilient skin, fire-based attacks and powerful wings that can knock you kilometers away make this dragon a formidable foe not to be taken lightly."

Kuriyama then presented a large dragon fang to the crowd, with the flying cameras zooming in to said tooth so the crowd could see from the ginormous television.

"Present one of theses to the various cameras documenting your challenge to win the match. Please be aware that if you slay the incorrect dragon and present it's fang, it will not count. Also be aware that if you win, your whole team wins. _*Teamwork. Is. Key.*_ Do not forget that, genin!"

Handing the fang back to an assistant, Kuriyama cleared her throat. 

"I will now announce the teams before we begin!!"

The footage of the Land of Iron was gone, replaced by three empty slots with the letter 'A' present above. As Kuriyama announced their name, their official Chūnin Exams promotional photograph would appear in one of the three slots.

"Firstly in *Team A* is *Ryu Reikon*, *Hatori Akarusa* and *Akane Hyūga!*"

The three quickly disappeared back into the ground on their pedestals, when once the announcements were finished they would be instantly transported to their starting point in the snowy mountains of the Land of Snow.

"Secondly is *Team B*, featuring *Kirisaki Shinkō*, *Zellous Kazama* and *'Satoshi'*!"

Another three were gone, generating scores of cheers for what appeared to be a popular trio. Given the highly-talked about battle, it should come as no surprise.

"*Team C* will feature *Shurui Yamanaka*, *Hado Terumī* and *Mirai Haruno!*"

The self-proclaimed descendant of Sakura Haruno gave a flirty grin to the cameras before disappearing on her pedestal alongside the timid Yamanaka and the Fifth Mizukage's distant relative. 

"*Team D *consists of *Ren Houki*, *'Taneda' *and *Makato Ha!*"

Cheers comparable to those of Team B's echoed throughout the stadium. This was the team considered the sure-bet to win this round given their performance during the second stage.

"*Team E *will feature *Edie Nakano*, *Kyo Minami *and *Akaya Uchiha!*"

Unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately) for Akaya, not much attention was on him as many fangirls and fanboys squealed with delight at the prospect of another 'sex scene' from the sponsor's daughter and a Fuzengakure prince.

"_*WE'RE NOT DAATTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIINGGGGGGGGGG!!*_" Edie wailed as she disappeared into her hole in the earth, leaving just three contestants remaining in the circle.

"Last but certainly not least is Team F, featuring Marietta, Komodo Takashi and 'Kagami!"

With all contestants now transported to their various starting positions in and around the Land of Iron snow-covered mountains, Kuriyama took a huge drumstick handed to her and preceded to smash it against a golden gong.

"_*LET THE FIRST ROUND OF THE FINAL STAGE OF THE CHŪNIN EXAMS.... BEGIN!!*_"​
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 9, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron, Part I_

______________________​
Teleporting over to the Land of Iron was an interesting, though uncomfortable experience. The light speed movement from one location to another, though vastly improved since the days of the Fourth Shinobi World War, still had the side-effect of leaving a burning feeling on the skin, like he was stood next to a raging fire. The cold of the icy winds in the foreign lands did not bring much relief, either; it was the type of frigid bite which burned. Though, despite himself, Ren gave a quit shiver and sniffle as the chill of the northern country hit him full force. "I hate this place," he grumbled, retrieving a navy peacoat from the inside of a lantern. Not ideal mountain wear, but it made him feel slightly better and stopped him from shivering after a while.

For all it's harshness, the beauty of the mountaintops of the Land of Iron couldn't be denied. With the unfamiliar plains of white, the perpetual snowfall which scattered the blue skies with white and the halos of argent which circled the summits in the distance, there was an astringent majesty in it. Or maybe it was just Ren's unfamiliarity with the scenery. Konoha rarely saw snow, and mountains were not a common sight in the Land of Fire in general.

Comparatively, Makoto was the picture of health, seemingly oblivious to the cold and the fact that his skin had been dyed a glowing red from the teleportation as he hopped off from his teleportation pedestal in nothing but his trademark purple jumpsuit. "Wooooow," he gawped at his surroundings, "this place is *awesome*!" How he didn't feel the cold in the slightest was a mystery to both Ren and Taneda. 

The Houki pulled up a grey scarf, keeping it tucked just barely underneath his mouth so that his voice wouldn't be muffled by the wool but would still keep his throat nice and warm. "Quiet. We need to get to business," he said to his friend, before the jumpsuit could get distracted anymore by the scenery. Slowly, he motioned with his hand, another lantern glowing into life beside him as it floated in front of his body. Ren immediately set to work, his frigid fingers typing somewhat slowly and awkwardly on the digital buttons which materialised themselves. "The fact that it can camouflage is actually an advantage to us. No other group has a sensor, except for Akane, who can possibly track it down by scent. As long as I use the lanterns and chakra sensing, we should be the first to find it," said Ren, waving his left hand, creating a large rectangular screen above the lantern, showing a birds eye view of the mountain range.

"When did you get that fancy looking thing?" Makoto frowned, removing his attention from one of the valleys in the distance to look at Ren's latest gadget. There was a curiosity in his eyes, albeit, one that was tentative and apprehensive. He had never fancied himself to be particularly familiar with technology, but he was _fairly_ certain that he had never seen magical glowing boxes in the catalogue before. Briefly, he contemplated waving a hand through the holographic screen, but decided against it, not wanting to get his hand stunned like that one time last week...

Ren gave a sigh of exasperation, expelling a cloud of winter mist. It was a long story, and he really didn't feel like explaining it. At least, not when they had a job to do. "I know some people," he said dismissively. He tore his eyes away from his cube and looked at Taneda and Makoto, his two team mates for the time being. Based on what he knew of the other candidates, the team he was in right now was by far the most balanced and, as far as relations go, the most optimal for synergy. The team of Zellous, Satoshi and Kirisaki might have beat them out in terms of pure lethality, but the Houki wondered how well the three of them would work together. The thought almost made him chuckle—he couldn't think of a more dysfunctional team if he tried. 

Taneda finally stepped forward, wanting to speak his mind, and then paused, looking down at the snow. With another series of small steps, he continued approaching Makoto and Ren, apparently enjoying the feeling of crushed snow under his feet. "Ren-san, Makoto-san, we believe that it is in our best interests to come up with some sort of strategy to approach the dragon," he said and then gestured to Ren's lantern. "Does your curious magic box posses the ability to pinpoint weaknesses?"  he asked.

The Houki glanced over at him. Taneda was his friend, but in the third round, he would inevitably have to face off against him sooner or later. Until then, he would have liked to withhold as much information on his new techniques as much as possible—especially with the lanterns. "No," came the simple reply. It wasn't a _lie_, per se. Ren wasn't actually sure if it could, but it wasn't impossible that he could possibly look up something on the Intelligence Network. "But it shouldn't be too hard. As long as we focus chakra to our feet, we should be able to avoid getting blown away and I imagine by eisō should be enough to penetrate his hide," he paused, suddenly remembering something. "Hm. You know that one jutsu you used to lighten that cart a few days ago when we visited Yoshitsune-san? Any chance you can use that on _people_?" the intellectual inquired curiously.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Liquid Time]*

_*After hell*​_
Takao Uchiha entered the maze, the little maze with no more than five cells where certain events usually took place was in complete silence or at least that is how it was supposed to be but in truth, what could be heard was water falling from somewhere and it weren?t drops but the sound of a stream of water colliding against something. As he walked forward, the twenty two-year-old Uchiha advanced some steps until he reached the third cell, it had an iron door with a small square shaped aperture so one could see inside. Taking out a key, the black-haired man inserted it in the door lock and opened it. The sound emitted by the door when opened was annoying enough for the ANBU to close his eyes for an instant due to the noise. Clearly those hinges needed some maintenance.

Entering the cell, the young man immediately encounters the cause of his presence there. In front of him,just next to the back wall of the cell and face down on the floor - with cuffed hands behind his back and chains tying his feet together plus another chain around his body - Uchiha Akaya was lying. A pool of water surrounding him completely as above him, about two meters, a hose spilling the liquid on him. This was the punishment he received after his mistakes during the mission in Eien Machi: a full week immobile under that window, only eating the third and seventh day in the morning while enduring the shower every night, having to sleep amidst the water surrounding him and under the water being poured on him. Slowly the boy opened his eyes, it was the morning of the eight day and that meant that the punishment was over.

"Is...is it time already?"the relatively weak voice of the jinchuuriki reached Takao?s ears"Seven days passed, it?s time for you to get out. The next round of the Chunin Exams is around the corner and you only have a few days to learn some new tricks."Takao answered while approaching Akaya and starting to free him from the chains and cuffs. As soon as he was free, Akaya stood up slowly and began to walk towards the exit with some difficulty. If it had been the Akaya of a few years ago he would have acquired hypothermia just as it had happened before, but not this time, his body was now more used to this sort of situations."Are you sure that I should keep with the exams? You know..."

"Your flames are gone, Ryoga-sama told me everything. That?s why even more than ever you have to find a way to fight without them."yes, just as tako mentioned, the young Uchiha?s fire release was useless, no matter how much he would have tried, during the medical check of his body after the mission, he wasn?t capable of using fire chakra and although the assumptions were that it was only temporary, Akaya himself felt that it was still useless to try performing any sort of Katon for the time being. Walking over to the entrance with the kid, Takao gets out first and says"You better go eat something and get new clothes. Ryoga-sama wants to see you and after that you are training for two new techniques that Kaito and I will teach you."

"Why does he want to see me?"

"Just will tell you...chess or shogi, pick one."


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2014)

​_
[Zyana Liquid Time Event]
[Adult Arc End]_​

?What??

The shock that came to her that he denied her was still processing in her brain. She was literally in shock, so when he prop himself on his elbows and got a good look at the eyes that was staring her down. She realized that he didn?t he see her in that way. Zyana grit her teeth, she didn?t  understand why he wouldn?t? She wasn?t a child! She was adult and only needed him to make it official, any man would jump at that chance wouldn?t they? 

?Why?? She asked finally looked at her teacher, the man she loved, ?Why!? Is it my age? Because that such a superficial thing!?

?Zyana?.? He didn?t answer her, and that only stroke the flames in the pit of her stomach even more. 

She ripped her shirt wide open revealing her chest and her bare flesh, ?Look! I have a body of a woman! I am an adult! Here touch!?

She reached out to his hands again and he yanked it away from her, Zyana almost felt like she was kicked in her stomach. She didn?t want him to deny her, she didn?t want him to look at her as a child, and she didn?t want him to look at her with those cold eyes he was giving her. Her vision became cloudy as she realized that he wasn?t looking at her the way she did him.

??Please?? She whimpered as she grabbed his dress shirt, ?I love you?..Please, say you love me back??

She wrapped her arms around him and buried her face in his shirt, ?I love you Kiritsugu, I love you?.?

?I love you?Zyana?? His voice was serious as she felt his hand on her head gently patting it, ?I love you, I am sorry for not telling you this, and I?m sorry for hurting you during training.?

She felt his arms snake around her and squeezing her tightly, ?I?m sorry for ruining you, but I do it because I love you?? He continued,  ?There is no person on earth that I love more than you?.Although??

The warmth of his words, the security that was brought when he had touched came to a freezing halt as he said those words. If there was a condition to his love, she would happily perform, and there was nothing in this world but Emiya?s love and his presences. This world had become so much tolerable with him in it.

He squeezed her tighter, ?I don?t love you the way you love me?.? He finally answered, and Zyana heart felt like it being engulfed by the deepest and darkest abyss, ??.I love you more than that?I love you like I would my own daughter.?

That didn?t lessen the blow to her heart but she nodded her head, ?I?m sorry?I?m sorry?? She whimpered as she grabbed her teachers shirt, ?I?I just wanted you to see me as an adult.?

Kiritsugu shook his head, ??It?s okay?.? He didn?t say anything more, but just held her tightly in his arms.


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2014)

[The Shrine Maiden....? Kei Sili]
[First Step Arc]
[Part Three; Bubble]​
It was like walking on clouds, almost as if everything in her body got lighter the more she talked, and her happiness almost bubbled over. As she walked down the street, she couldn?t help but feel really good. The sun was nice and bright, the warmth of its ray went down to her bones, and the sky was cloudless, but it didn?t take away from the beauty of the blue skies. Kei couldn?t help but smile to herself, this feeling, and she wanted to keep it forever. This bubbly feeling, like she was going to lift up into the sky and be taken away by the blowing wind. 

She touched her lips and felt the thickness of the lip gloss, but something caught her eye and it was a certain red haired boy. Kei turned around and looked in the electronic store window, televisions lined up properly all tuned into the chunin exams.  Thinking about it, she hasn?t watched a single thing about it, but it wasn?t like she had to. If Kyo died, Fuzenkagure would probably had burned down everything and launched war. 

The more important a certain challenger was there was the less chance of them dying during the challenge, but looking at her village. Phoenix symbols and flags still were in the air, and people were going about their day, so that meant Kyo was just doing fine. However, that didn?t mean that Kei curiosity was drove away. She stopped in her tracks and looked at the broadcast. 

_?We?ll that?s all for the update people, but with the new round coming up many people are going to be looking at the Konaha competitors! What do you think Yun??_ The male reporter asked as he turned to the beautiful cohost, she smiled as she straightens her papers before leaning towards the cameras.

_?I think what?s going to be on everyone?s mind in Fuzenkagure is who is Edie Nakano?? _Kei cocked her head, _?If anything that little forest stunt got people talking, destroying the cameras, and when they come back they are all close and buddy like~ What exactly happened in those dark woods??_

The bubble feeling was being pulled back down to gravity,_ ?Kyo has ignored many of the interviews regarding her. But you know what they say, curiosity killed the cat, but satisfaction revived it~?_

The broadcast began to show Kyo rushing up and attacking cameras, there was even a slow motion capture of one of the cameras falling down to the ground and pointing out the blonde haired Nakano girl on the ground. Kei felt her cheeks pout, but there was no reason why. Although there was something plucking at some cords in Kei?.She turned her head and began to walk?

She wasn?t going to let her bubbly feeling disappear, but as she looked over her shoulders she saw that Edie and Kyo were being teamed up in the next round. If someone was trying to spite the young shrine maiden they were doing a good job. She turned around and slapped her cheeks. She wasn?t going to lose this bubbly feeling!

Kei began to walk with huge strides as if she was not trying to step over something nasty. However the more she did it, the more of her bubble felt like it was being pulled down to the ground and was dangerously close to popping. Kei frowned as she finally stopped walking and looked around, but she had to make herself feel better, even if it was acknowledging this horrible feeling. 

With a deep breath she turned her whole body around and went across the street.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama:
The Day Dichloro-Diphenyl-Trichloroethane Was Born*












Laying in a hospital bed really gives a lot of time for introspection. Perhaps the most common thought of a hospital patient is how you ended up there in the first place. If you?re a smoker with something terminal you think about which cigarette it was that created the sickness in you, start to think which was the one that was different and finally broke the camel?s back. If you?re a drinker and your liver starts to corrode it?s probably the same process. For a shinobi it?s a bit of the same isn?t it? It?s a bit more precise but you wrack your head for things you could have done differently to avoid the situation. As Zell lay there in his hospital gown, with his warm sheets, his arms hooked up to multiple contraptions funneling poison out and new blood into him, well he wouldn?t really change a thing. Well that?s not true he wanted to get out of the hospital bed and get to work on sharpening the tools needed to beat some righteous justice into Satoshi, but what led up to it. Saving that girl who apparently was in on the entire thing, fighting together with Kirisaki, being protected by her it was nice to be apart of. As nice as being the pincushion for an overgrown toddler with homicidal tendencies and a doll fetish could be at least.

?Hey??

A husky female voice entered Zell?s ears, interrupting his thoughts for the moment. Looking up it was one of the nurses who had been looking over him.  She was older and plain looking, it looked like she was a bit past her prime, or more exactly sounded like it. Truth be told he had probably been in the hospital for two days now getting this same treatment. They had to filter his blood out, put an anti-venom in him, and give him transfusions so he didn?t go into shock all at the same time.  It was a very circuitously thorough ordeal, but it seemed to be working as Zell could feel his condition getting better and better by the hour.

?So there was an incident and it turns out that we?re going to need this room. Your doctor believes you?ll be all right if we release you into the care of your guardian.?

?Ok? if that?s the case shouldn?t I kind of get my blood back in me and get my clothes back??

?Well that?s another problem, your clothes were coated in poison so we incinerated them. Your guardian is actually pretty good at paperwork and well connected so they don?t need to be here to sign you out either.?

The lustery haired maven of apathy just sort of looked at the nurse cross-eyed as he let the information marinate into his skull. 

?You?re going to keep my blood up there, kick me out of the hospital, oh and all I have is this gown??

Grumbling to himself and shaking his head he just looked at the nurse with well, disgust. Zell was a really nice guy and he understood she was just doing her job but this was a huge crock of bullshit. What kind of hospital were they running in Konoha that they needed to kick him out, and they were going to keep his poisoned/unpoisoined blood too? 

?Sir please? calm down. I don?t want to have to call the orderlies in here because as of now you are no longer a patient and you are technically trespassing and that gown is hospital property so you're stealing as well.?

?You?re kidding right? How the hell??

He stopped and took another deep breath, but he could not help the scowl his face had contorted into as a prominent vein formed in his forehead.

?I?m hooked up to the machines, nurse. I don?t understand how I can be trespassing.?

?Sir please stop. If you have continue having an episode??

This couldn?t be real, the meek and weak willed Zell had never been accused of having an ?episode?. He had been walked over a lot in his life but this was one of the most frustratingly confusing experiences ever? That patented apathy was evaporating bit by bit?

?First off this place was disgusting. There?s family of cockroaches nested in the crown molding of the ceiling. They enjoyed the food here more than I did by the way. Aren?t you in the business of healing, how the hell is poisoning people with fake turkey substitute bread that?s a day from being off.?

?Sir calm down?mmkay?

The nurse said smacking her lips together revealing her yellow tinted teeth with an accompanying rot around the enamel of her dentures. The sound of her voice was like nails on a chalkboard for Zell, he was ready to just rip the needles out of his arm and Shoryuken this old dried up frau. How the hell could he be calm when they were kicking him out of the hospital stark naked!?!?!?

?By the way stop drinking so much you lush. Your hands were shaky when you were putting in my IV?s, it was like trying to watch a pig learn how to sew. Except it would have the intelligence to know not to wiggle in the vein, oh and it?d have the excuse of not having a opposable thumbs you burlap?.?

Before Zell could finish a burly man had grabbed ahold of him threatened to crush him. This hag had really called security on him? dumbfounded and on instinct Zell thrashed about trying to get his arms free and before long he was able to plant his elbow into the back of the orderly. The nurse began to encircle him at this point as Zell raised his elbow again to strike back at the orderly, he could see the glint of metal in her hand out of his periphery, they were going drug him and throw him out. This was a hospital mind you; a hospital in what was basically the center of the entire ninja world at this point?

His elbows not working Zell grabbed ahold of the wiring and tubing connecting his arm to the machine and ripped it out. A guttural grunt escaped his lips as he went back to work hammering elbow after elbow at the pile of mush in front of him.

?ZARGHAAAAAH!!!!?

With a heave the disgruntled genin was picked up off the bed and thrown to the floor. His back hitting the ground send a reverberation through his body that stopped his breath, his body was still quite weak and needed recovery, but at this point he obviously wasn?t going to get that here. The room was a mess with blood and saline fluid all over it?s floor?s as well . It was as if a hurricane had come and ravaged it. The orderly rushed Zell again, driving his shoulder into his solarplex before he could completely catch his breath. Instinctively Zell went for another elbow in response and missed only being able wrap his bicep around the orderly?s neck and get him in a face lock. However he had no strength and all he could do was lock his foe, his arms couldn?t generate the strength to make a proper vicegrip to disable him. The Hound of Justice tried to take a step back to recenter himself and possibly get a better grip, but the slight jostle of his feet caused him to slip, and this slip led to an innovation?.

In the position they were grappling in Zell only fell onto his back, but the hospital attendant, well he fell face forward smack dab into the hard ceramic flooring of the hospital room. The poor fellow was knocked out as soon as his head collided with the ground. Cries of bloody murder, 2 orderlies later, and what would amount to tens of thousands, perhaps hundreds of thousands ryo it was over.

Thanks to the Zell's mental breakdown and the amazing workers of Konoha's 3rd worst hospital, on this day Zellous Kazama birthed a new dangerous weapon, the DDT.​


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2014)

_[The Shrine Maiden....? Kei Sili]
[First Step Arc]
[Part Four; Pink and Red]
_​
?Miss?Do you need help??​
Kei turned around and smiled weakly, ?No, sorry, I was just looking!?

Maybe it was because Kei looked like a lost child who had just been separated by her mother. Or it was the fact that the young fifteen year old girl was so use to wearing shrine maiden attire that she didn?t understand a lick of fashion. It wasn?t as simple as picking out an item and saying this was it, the clothes had different qualities, and different designers, each of them ranging in different price ranges that Kei couldn?t understand why. 

Who would pay five hundred ryo just to wear pants? What was the difference in the five hundred ryo one and the one hundred one? Who was Imani Kori? Why was his stuff so expensive? Who had a name like Choo Choo? Those were the questions that Kei asked herself as she was looking at the stuff in front of her.

Though not only that, but there was something else that was bothering Kei, and that just happened to be the people around her. It?s not many times people would see a girl in a shrine maidens outfit, the other girls whispered and it felt like eyes were all on her. 

?Maybe?.I?ll come back before closing?.Or at opening?? Kei told herself as she straightens up her back, there were too many people here in the afternoon and she wasn?t one of those people. She felt like a rainbow colored sheep in a sea of normal ones, and that didn?t sit well in her stomach.

?Come at closing and the people who work here will personally make your life a living hell.? A voice told her, a voice she hasn?t heard in a long time.

?I would kill her, what are you talking about Jewel?? Kei turned around to be greeted with a bubbly pink haired woman and a blonde hair woman, who both smiled her way, ?Hey miss shrine maiden, didn?t think to see you here?.Like?.Ever??

Kei blushed and shook her head, ?I?.I was running an errand!? She lied, there was no way she could say she was doing this for her own good, that some petty feelings made her want to change herself. 

Luz smiled, ?Oh my, what a good girl, do you also brush before you go to bed? And say your prayers at night.?

For some reason that came out sharper than what Luz was implying, Kei looked down at the ground, did they already catch on to her? 

?You can cut the bullshit sweetie, and you put too much lip gloss on. That shit is shiner than the damn sun itself.? Jewel said grabbing her chin and inspecting her lips, ?Though the color is nice?So?I take it you are taking Yomi on her offer??

Luz clapped her hands together, ?Jewel look at the girl, she looks like a lost puppy, what are you doing here shrine maiden?? She asked her voice softened and there wasn?t an ounce of sharpness that was in the last thing she said. 

??.I want to change?? Kei whispered under her breath as she looked down at the ground, ??.I don?t?.I don?t want to be this anymore??

Jewel crossed her arms and looked down at the girl, ?I didn?t hear that first part! Speak louder and look at the person you addressing in the eyes!?

Luz smiled weakly as Kei had shrunken a bit back at the roughness of Jewels voice, ?I didn?t hear you! Yomi doesn?t need a weak willed girl!? Jewel snapped and Luz placed a hand on Jewels shoulder.

?Ease up on her.? Luz said, ?The girl----?

?I want to change!? Kei barked as she looked at Jewel, ?I want to change! Please help me!?

??Good first step, next up is changing out of those rags, you?ll meet Yomi looking your best and nothing less.?


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 9, 2014)

*THE CHŪNIN EXAMS
Lady Benten*​
The land of Iron a cold and harsh environment only served to remind her of Mt. Hiku both home to her masters and place of residence away from the equally harsh eyes and words of mankind. The contract was a simple one yet equally challenging, not only that but rumors had it that Ogama was in the exams served to further her goals. It is very true this query was not a dragon but was a threat to both her home and the dragons she served, even this world but that took 2nd priority. She wasn't raised here and she saw herself more dragon than human.

The contract in short served only to further her own hunt, despite the vocals expressed by Zyanno. The contract was simple, capture and deliver six draconic serpents for the exams for a single payment paid in advance by the organizers and if their intention was to kill them all the better, the less chakra she could waste the better after all Ogama would be one of her greatest trophies.

Finally noticing the teleportation jutsu triggering she watched eagerly only to sigh in great disappointment at the lack of Ogama. "I suppose he must of chickened out after our brief encounter..." She gets to her feet looking from the mountain peak at the dragons she brought her. "Want your freedom, then earn it hunt down your prey and defeat them, kill them I do not care just give my clients a good show."

"You seriously intend to let them go if the dragons kill the would-be slayers, lady Benten?"A black serpent asks resting peacefully upon the mountain peak out of sight, "Yes each one of these dragons gave us a good hunt. Tell me, how does it feel to be back in the exams, are you not of this world?"

He gives no response instead..

The dragon flickers it's tongue and closed his eyes with a smile, "Wake me up when we are leaving or when our target makes his appearance, but I suspect he's withdrawn on account of our presence..... April is here and Hikari's saviors." His smile widening.

Now rest back down she pulls free her stringed instrument and unraveling a sealing scroll, "You best not of messed this scroll up. I at least want payment for all the effort we went through capturing them especially as Ogama has chickened out."

"Do not insult me, my kin are specialist in Fūinjutsu."He grumbles finding her comment offensive at some higher level. One does not simply insult the work of a dragon and get way with it but then he was her partner, and shared a equally long history with this village.

With a few cords of her instrument the scroll burns to cinders breaking the jutsu and releasing the captured dragons. For filling her end of the bargain.

Akarusa, Hatori
Age of Dragons I​
Hatori smirks to himself while he came here simply to slay those who had wronged him he had achieved much more than he expected, reaching this stage of the exams he brought with him the blade that he had recovered from his uncle.

April had since changed from brown and white plumage to a icy blue with her feathered fan being twice as long. Covering her chest was a silvery metal with the white stone she had brought back to him in the hospital placed in the center. The engravements would light up with each slow pulse, being very infrequent in the broad daylight.

Hatori meanwhile smirks behind his high collared shirt Amagumo already drawn in conjunction with Kumoigachi. Whatever happened today did not matter to him, simply that each individual here would get the opportunity to truly show what they were capable of and it was no longer a matter of holding back for a tactical edge over the competition, sadly his fight with Ogama pushed that plan out of the window as it had with the kid that 'won' if you could call it that. He was from Konoha meaning he was undoubtedly strong but almost everyone would be gunning for him once the team phase was over.

Over the few days they had to recover he spent training and doing his best to avoid the camera's the one interview he did was just as expected with questions referring to his battle with Ogama something he himself wasn't happy to comment on but in front of the camera one needed to look strong so he did his best to respond in a meaningful way.

The best part by far wasn't the crowd or higher ups presence but the fact that he and April where grouped with Akane, hopefully she had recovered enough to be at full strength as he was the past few days served only to re-assure him of what he might achieve today proving himself worthy of the title of Chunnin.

Akane was here, bringing back memories of that night in the Wok and Hospital, he had learned so much that day not just about her family but that of his own but most importantly she provided him with something of worth, more than that rusty old blade that presently served no reason other than to mark him as the new clan head. They where both now even with one another, she saved him, he saved her but he respected her for everything she had done, was going to do and through respect came trust and through that was the same sensation he felt when she hugged him at the end of the night.

Taking his position he looked at his two companions, "Looks like we'll be working together again Akane, this time officially." The wide grin becoming a smile from one cheek to another. He then glanced to Ryu, "Not sure I know you but hope all three of us can achieve victory here, I got high hopes for all of us. The name is Akarusa, Hatori."

Then came the announcement of their task, which wiped the smile off his face. Where they seriously suggesting that he killed one of the same beasts that saved him, it was true Amagumo was made from dragons blood, but as a gift everything about this felt wrong then in that instant they where jaunted to the mountains by a teleportation. He wasn't quite sure about the others but he immediately picked up on the woman who seemed to be talking down to something in the valleys below, Takame stayed true to it's name but he couldn't make out what she was saying exactly something about killing for sure, but not much more.

April meanwhile reacts with a shiver sending one down Hatori's spine prompting him to ask in whisper, "Something wrong April?"

The shiver became a sense of nostalgia as if an old wound had been re-opened. The avians eyes remained fixated upon the tallest peak where he had spotted the woman April comments, "If they hired them two to collect the dragons then this is not going to be any easy task. Hikari was still young, the dragons we are facing here might be adults or worse still elders, still with those two here Ogama won't come close to this place who ever hired them made the right decision."


With a shrug Hatori grips the hilt of his blade taking a step forward into the land the announcement said they were dragon hunting, question was would they be the owl or the mouse, he just hoped to the heavens these dragons where 'evil' and not the good kind that helped him and Akane fight off Ogama.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 9, 2014)

*Marietta/Land of Iron*

*Chunin Exams: Final Stage I*

The blistering cold of the tundra known as the Land of Iron was remarkably fierce. The chill in the air was stiff and when combined with its freezing wind, this was more than enough to put any person into immediate shock from the drastic change in temperature if they weren?t prepared. Mountains peaks analogous to those in the land of stone were covered in a veil of snow. As for the land itself, it was barely visible, the fall of snow was near perpetual and covered the land in snow white. Yet this was where part one of their final exam was to take place, in the land of samurai. 

Their traveling arrangement from point A, Konoha, to point B, the Land of Iron, was instantaneous travel. There was barely even time to blink before the foreign student of Konohagakure had suddenly found herself ankle deep in snow. With each breathe a small white wisp of smoke rose into the air as pulled down on her cap, not her trade mark red but one as white the frozen vapor that hide the land. Even though they proctors mentioned they were going to a cold climate, and that they should bundle up, she was expecting for them to basically be dumped into the middle a deluge snow. If that knowledge was made prior, she would?ve had the hospital reinforce her bandages some from the fight with monster she had in the chunin exams. Still, this was just something she needed to overcome, if she wanted to raise further in the ranks. 

_?Col tempo la foglia di gelso diventa seta.?_ (_"Time and patience change the mulberry leaf to satin."_) Marietta began saying to herself. An old phrase from back home she often would repeat to herself whenever any she was feeling a bit anxious and tired of waiting for something. She had to remind herself that all this she was going through was for something even greater than herself and no matter how grandiose this was, she would handle it the same as anything else put on her plate, as thoroughly as possible.

_?I?m not by myself in all this merda though, this is supposed to be a team??_ She thought to herself as she looked around, but hell, visibility was ridiculously low in wherever the hell part of this land she was in, so might as well call out. 

?Hey, Kagami, Komodo whoever, show your ass if you can hear me.? 
​


----------



## Kenju (Jul 9, 2014)

[Record Code - That Which Is Undestructable]
[Chuunin Exams]
Amongst the many....many people shouting, cheering and jeering over the children preparing to throw their lives on the line for a title, sat Riokou with a hood covering her green hair and slim face that had an exasperated look. Her gaze slid from left to right, poking her sight at the enormous amount of rowdy villagers from all around the world. They had all come together at a single location to watch an event  that elevated the standard genin out of their rookie status and into a more advanced class, a Chuunin.

Only a single event(publicly known) had such attention stealing power, that was,

The Chuunin Exams

"For now, I'll just put up with it. I can't let such a small pain in the side keep me away from this"

It would of course be odd for someone like Riokou to attend a spectacle like this, she didn't hate people but she did feel a bit uncomfortable with them around....especially so many. There was also the large fact so much unnecessary blood was shed

However, despite those two thorns in her side, she did have her reasons

"A title, a single title is what they are putting their lives on the line for. They spilt blood, sweat and tears of themselves.....and others, in order to grasp that title that had no physical form,.....but that is exactly why it is precious. To fight for such a thing is truly honorable, and I will sacrifice what i can to bare witness to what the title of 'Chuunin' will light up inside ones spirit,"

Because of her excitement, the standard calm and cool girl had spoken out of her mouth without even realizing it herself, not caring about how she sounded or looked as she spoke to herself.

She slightly leaned forward in her seat, peering past the spectators in front and paying close attention to the monitors ahead. 

The faces and names spread across would be imprinted deep into her subconscious. 

The challenge against those monstrous dragons would surely not be enough for Riokou to be even close to defeating in single combat

Ryu Reikon, Hatori Akarusa, Akane Hyūga, Kirisaki Shinkō, Zellous Kazama,'Satoshi, Shurui Yamanaka, Hado Terumī, Mirai Haruno, Ren Houki, 'Taneda, Makato Ha, Edie Nakano, Kyo Minami, Zyana, Mari and Akaya Uchiha.

Did they have what it took to survive?

Did they understand the effect they had on the territories of the world?

Would they be the past or the future?

At that moment, none of it mattered, they would fully put to the test how far their wills and beliefs would put them in this cruel cruel shinobi world.

As the announcer's words finally came to a close, Riokou finally had these final words to speak,

"There is no need for words, only battle.....Chuunin Exams!"
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 10, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Land of Iron

The Chūnin Exams: Final Stage, First Round
_Wyrmheart _Part I

----------​
She had been _completely _right.

Taneda sneezed as he trailed behind Makoto and Ren, a gentle, (but noticeable) shivering wracking his body consistently with each step. He moved along mostly in silence as they started to trudge on, though began to think to himself, as was natural. It wasn't that he was cold; no, at least not like Ren was. He was shivering for a different reason, though was altogether unaware of it, at the moment. Odd, but for now he wouldn't be able to do much in order to remedy it. So for now, he just looked over Ren's odd...box summon. As he walked, snowflakes came to life all around him, swirling whimsically on faint winds that shook the snow from coniferous trees they passed. Taneda was absently releasing his vibrant chakra, but the motes of snow died out as he walked on, the genin sucking the chakra back with his _other _ability, not even privvy. _This _was what Suzume had grown up with? However did she manage her positive attitude.

"How vexing..." he murmured, looking, but not touching as he came to a stop and made a few handsigns. This would be a good spot, or at least as good of one as any. "Yes, we can alter the density of a willing target, easier than an unwilling one, at least," Taneda commented, breathing life into a vial of ink, and a piece of paper, with his odd, nameless bloodline. A part of the power was that he could give the imbued inanimate objects very specific commands or _life patterns_. Most often he made origami birds of paper and gave them the directives in the form of flight patterns, but every now and then he gave a more complicated set of instructions for certain situations. The piece of inked paper flew high above them as he released it.

He took out a small stylus, and proceeded to control it with his chakra threads, beginning a rough sketch in the snow where they were waiting. "We disagree with your assessment that your technique will be able to pierce the dragon's hide, actually. But that's not so bad, because we have a viable idea," he murmured, the bare skeleton and purpose of his drawing slowly coming to bear. It seemed to be some sort of...anatomical schematic? As best either could tell, Makoto just sort of scratched his head and gave a prompt "whaaaaaaaaaa?" but Taneda ignored him.

"Do you recall the technique Yoshitsune sensei used on you before, Ren-san? In order to scramble your nerve endings? While it demands a great deal of chakra control on that tiny level, on a much larger target, the margin of error in order to perform it is proportionate." He squinted at the image, and began to alter it slightly. "We've never operated on a dragon, but lizards and birds were common test specimens during our exams at the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy; we're simply extrapolating what we know of their forms in order to give our best guess here. These areas," he states, indicating the spots where the wings connected to the shoulder blades, the eyes, and the breast of the beast, "will be best for you to hit if we can expose the tendons beneath with our _Seppa _technique. We will need to hit the dragon for the kill quickly; although Ren-san can sense it, the rest of us cannot, and it may instinctively camouflage itself in order to evade us and counter if we are slow to capitalize. Such is the nature of a cornered beast. We suspect Edie-san might be able to guess at the weak-points of the dragons as well...but it's unlikely, seeing as her innate intelligence is low, and she'll be distracted due to her dynamic with Minami Kyo. Akane is the only other individual who hopes to match a sensor, but again suffers from low innate intelligence. Team B provides a challenge in an open fight...but their synergy is astoundingly low, from what we know. Chances favor us for this round, all things considered."

Taneda rose just as the piece of paper he'd sent up came fluttering back down into his hand; he'd instructed the ink on the page to act as a swarm, each drop a single part of a hivemind. They observed the landscape as if actually alive, and then mimicked it exactly on the page, bleeding into the paper, which then flew back down.  The result was a very well approximated map of the area, including their current position. "We believe the dragons, in order to operate well enough to keep a strong internal heat, no doubt needed to use their fire attacks, would need to reside in one of the caves ahead," he stated, pointing towards the horizon. "This map also implies the other teams began here, here....right here, over here, and here." The junior scientist pointed out a roughly hexagonal position on the map, with the landscape and landmarks vaguely supporting his guesstimate. He placed a hand on Ren and Makoto's shoulders, lightening both quite a bit with his _Miwa_ technique. "It's not possible to get around its elemental affinity seeing as we possess no suiton users, but we'll simply try to avoid that. Let's be off; perhaps we can kill the drakes of some of the other contestants as they squabble and struggle with the terrain. We have a decent advantage, at this point."

Taneda glanced down at his arms for a moment, and blinked. He'd stopped shivering, somewhere during that long winded explanation at least. No time to pay that much mind, though. He looked to each of his teammates, sliding the makeshift map away. "Any questions?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
*PART 61*


_ 
A Peculiar Adventure With Three Dragons
__Seething._

That was one of many words you could use to describe Edie Nakano right about now. After being teleported to the Land of Iron via some sort of flash-based technique that left her going through a hot flush, she was now being slapped in the face by this bitter cold of Suzume's land. 

But you know what? That was the _least_ of her worries. After the tabloid reports of a "seedy" affair with the "charming womanizer of the Black" began circulating much to her embarrassment, Edie was told by none other than Kuriyama herself that she was on a team with the other target of the tabloid report - Kyo Minami. The selfish blonde wasn't so quick to call him a target of even a 'victim' given that he probably reveled in the fact the two were seen as dating. To make it even worse, a part of her felt relieved that he was on her team after what happened during the second part. Afterall, he was reliable and he was a good fighter. Just maybe this could work out.

She was dressed in a designer grey duffel coat that balanced between aa very faint pink in certain light with a magenta wool sweater underneath and a chich navy scarf comfortably tucked around her neck. Due to the length of the coat, her short navy skirt was invisible and the whole look resembled a very fashionable winter dress. Her legs were covered by black thigh-high socks tucked into glossy black boots with a noisy buckle that made a little jingle with every step she took. When she first showed up to the exams, there were a few raised eyebrows when they saw Edie sweating in her luxury winter wear despite the temperatures of Konoha. But now they were in the blizzards of the Land of Iron, who were the stupid ones now? All of this was courtesy of Alisa prematurely revealing the setting of the first part of the exams, meaning Edie could fashionably prepare herself for the weather instead of shivering like some sort of hobo on Christmas Day.

 After brushing the snow off her clothes from where she somehow landed on her knees, Edie gave the environment a quick glance - Snow, snow and more snow. Shouldn't be a surprise but she was hoping there would be some sort of indication of where they were to go.

 After giving one last slightly dirty look towards Kyo, her eyes then wandered over to the third part of their team - 'Akaya Uchiha' as Kuriyama announced. She had no idea who he was, only raising her eyebrows curiously when she heard his surname. Somehow, she didn't know why, but she felt like he was going to clash with Kyo in a bad way, leaving her slumped in the middle.

"_Well..._" Edie moved ahead of the two with a coy smile, her hands clasped behind her back. "I'm going to be the team leader. Afterall, I'm the most important person here! And the smartest. And the strongest."

She quickly found a discarded twig buried beneath the blanket of white, yanking it out with a smirk. The brat then began to wave it around like it was a royal staff before pointing it into the distance between nearby mountains.

"My instincts are telling me that the dragon we must slay is over there, so follow me!"
​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Shiryu*



			
				Zenchi said:
			
		

> "nice day isn't it?"



Shiryu looked to his side to respond to the greeting, but didn't immediately see anyone until he looked down.

_A little kid...?_

"Er, yeah, nice enough I guess..." he responded uncertainly. This was the first time that he had been directly addressed by anyone other than his employer since they left Amegakure borders. "It's a bit sunny for my tastes... you surprised me. You seem like a genin, don't you guys get into trouble for speaking to ninja from other villages?"


----------



## kumogakure1 (Jul 10, 2014)

*A hatakes begining: chunin exams dragon challenge*

Zenchi nodded, "but I think sometimes it's better to talk to people, it helps more than some think." Zenchi said as a jounin ran up to him "Are you Zenchi Hatake?" The man asked hurriedly. Zenchi nodded a bit confused while his mind searched for an answer in the meantime he could smell his order finishing making his mouth water. The man tapped an ear piece he was wearing, "I found him, will meet at the stadium" the man continued as he saw Zenchis confusion. He set a hand on his shoulder and calmly said "your late for the final stage of  the chunin exams".

   Zenchi face went from relaxation to dumbfounded his eyes large in realization as the man stood excused the two from the amegakure ninja and disappeared in a poof of smoke. After leaving the chef called out the order was finished with a smile before continuing only later would he find it still there uneaten.
The two now moved quickley jumping between trees and rooftops towards the stadium."Now I'll explain what's happened. There are many teams in this final stage, once we arrive at the stadium you'll be teleported to the land of iron to meet with the team and face a dragon with the team letter on its stomach. Retrieve it's fang and show it to he cameras to succeed. Got it?" The Shinobi  explained quickley as he looked at Zenchi who followed beside him as they landed into another tree and jumped forward to the next. Zenchi mind still grasped at everything as he nodded in understanding "which team am I with?"Zenchi asked as they reached the gate. "Team C, your replacing Haruna after her predicament with the teleportation jutsu. When you get inside you'll see the others" the shinobi stated  before wishing good luck to Zenchi and leaving.

 Zenchi entered the stadium to large amounts of cheering and gasps as people as him take the place of Narnia and for wearing the akatsuki cloak. He stood on the same stand the others did for the teleportation and saw the shinobi to do the jutsu. One of them being his uncle, who tossed him his shuriken pouch. With an easy grab he caught the now heavier bag before seeing his uncle wink and then disappear as the shinobi and his uncle performed the jutsu.  When he could see again he immediately shivered and zipped the cloak closed. The sudden cold and snow covered land was all he saw untill looking around to find his team mates. He then remembered the shuriken pouch and placed it on the rear part of his pants on the right side. He then reached inside and first felt a note.

 "You left this at home again, I filled it with some useful tools and something special from myself, good luck, ps one of your teammates name is shurui" Zenchi read before placing the note away and making sure his team knew he was there. "Um..Hi, I guess I'm working with you two, is one of your names Shurui?"Zenchi asked


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2014)

_[Until Now....And For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kei and Kyo]_​
Kyo didn?t waste any time leaving the princess to herself. If she wanted it that way, she?ll have it that way, and who was he to argue. It was a constant repeat with them, a cycle that they didn?t seem to get themselves out of, but in a way they were making a first step. So when he stepped out of the gym and was faced in the direction of the sun, he was ready to leave every little bit of her behind, and enjoy his few moments of freedom. 

Maybe he was going to go to the city and enjoy what Konaha had to offer, or just sun bathe and rest up until the next part of the exams. Kyo rotated his arm in big circles to release the tension of his muscles, resting up didn?t seem so bad at this point anymore. Though as he went down the street that leads to the main road to Konaha, Kyo couldn?t help but notice something. Well, more like someone?.

That certain someone had short blue hair and big bright yellow eyes. Kyo smiled to himself as he watched her look around in confusion before looking back at the map. The girl was about to cross the street, but Kyo didn?t want to call out her name. He wanted to surprise her, so while moving quickly as possible he tried not to alert the girl to his presences. She didn?t make it even half way across the street before he had finally caught up and tapped the girl on her shoulders. 

When she turned around, Kyo swore to himself at that moment her eyes lit up brighter than the sun itself, ?Kyo!? She yelled his name before jumping in his arms causing him to stumble back a few paces but wrap his arms around her. 

?God you are such a sight for sour eyes, hey Kei.? Kyo said as hugged her, their bodies swaying side to side. It was nice to see her again, there were competitors from Fuzenkagure, but that didn?t beat having a friend there. Kyo squeezed her tighter before realizing they were in the middle of the street and dragging her out of harm?s way without letting her go. 

She began to laugh a bit, ?I missed you so much!? Kei admitted giving him one final squeeze before letting him go, ?Oh I?m so happy to see you!?

Kyo smirked, ?You missed me so much you took a nearly six hour train ride from Fuzenkagure to Konaha all by yourself just to find me.? Kyo touched his chest, ?I?m so touched?.I didn?t know you loved me that much!?

Kyo watched as her cheeks began to puff up, he smiled, and there was something that brought a smile to his face when he teased her. 

?You are my friend and I love you! I love you a lot!? Kei scolded him, and that was when he realized that she wasn?t upset at him teasing her, but she was upset that he thought she didn?t love him enough to do something like that. Kyo sighed, this girl was too much for him, but as soon as he thought that a paper that had the stamp of Konaha was pushed into his face.

?I?m taking a mission here!? Kei explained, ?That is why I?m here!?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Prelude To The Finals: The Corridor*



"My masters taught us that there were multiple ways to enter the corridor. Most of them require a totem of sorts, but my way has been through galvanization and through a special application of my suiton release. They both achieve the same end, that is to put the recipient in between the state of life and death, or rather Bardo."

Alright that was simple enough they just had to drink some spiked water and then they would enter the corridor to the door. Zell tried his best to keep his composure at the premise, he didn’t particularly want to go back to that masked terror, but it was the best way to unlock the power he had gained. He never had the power the abilities he did before going to that place so it stood to reason that the place of his power's origin would be the place to unlock it...

The silver locked maven of apathy lost himself in thought not notice Tenshi or Jericho leering at him with impatience. They had gathered round Jericho's quaint kitchen table, it was really only big enough for three diners, and thus perfect to form a circle. A scroll was draped on the table and in a puff of smoke a bowl appeared. It was an unremarkable black bowl with a chip near the top, completely mundane and ordinary but if that were truly the case it would never have been sealed into a scroll. Gathering around with the others they all held hands as if to embark on some kind of arcane ritual.

"Are you going to commune with the spirits now toots?"

Zell tried his best to hold back his laughter at Jericho's mockery of the current proceedings. He tried so hard that he ended up letting out an awkward fusion of a chortle and snicker; it was fitting considering Zell's nature.

"No, this is the part where I now have to apologize apologize..."

Oh God....

"I don't have the necessary ingredients for the water."

"Are you serious!??!? Then why even bring it up!?!?"

It then dawned on Zell... Tenshi never intended to use the bowls and this mystery water, that was a misdirection in order to….

*Zzzzzzzzzzz*

The volts entered Jericho and Zell with a purpose, it did not enter their bodies, they were focused on the synapses of the mind. It was much more akin to a telepathic thunderbolt than a conventional thunder release technique. The follicles of Zell’s lustry hair stood on end as his scalped tingled intensely and his mind baked on the inside. He couldn’t feel anything except for his head now, his body had gone completely numb, and the centrifugal motion of his body falling forward made him feel as if he was getting hoisted upward.

With a startle they all awoke. There eyes immediately accosted by a great flash of light.

"You won't believe me now but the water would have been worse on you two...especially the after effects."

There was not a hint of pretense in her words just dead panned honesty and that is how both males knew to take her at her word. Needless to say they were all here and accounted for, but this didn't feel the same, it was different somehow. It wasn't the same white room it was just a very confusing and chaotic haze that wasn't just landscape. It was as though it was a reflection of what was playing out in Zell's mind; the fact was that a place like this was so endless in its compartments that part of that endlessness was being materialized. The common physical materialization for the unknown was the amorphous shroud of airy smog.

"Zell you’re going to have to focus and find the answer within yourself to get to the right door. You have to be honest with the corridor. Tell it what you seek and it'll answer. Before either one of you ask I don't know why it works this way,,. it just does"

"I wasn't going to ask. I hate this place and don't really give a shit what's in it. God could be behind one of these doors and I'd knock him in the kisser for making such a spooky ass place."

Jericho was not comfortable that much was evident in his words, but it was not necessarily fear. His feeling was much more primordial than that, it was instinct truthfully. Why the hell would he ever have love for something that was so capricious and fickle? It was the same reason he didn't care for organized religion. The whimsy and awe it inspired was cool, but cool only got you so far in Jericho's book. 

"Do I have to say it or think it? Or both?"

"Bub I didn't think there were any stupid questions but that's a pretty dumb one. You have to do both obviously. I mean how could you say it and not think it kid?"

"True..."

Zell grimaced at having to admit that the neanderthal was quite right to call him an idiot, but a bit of empathy considering the situation would have been better. The cloudy hazescape of the 'Corridor' couldn't have been all that stimulating for the brain. Pushing those thoughts aside he thought about why he had come here.

"I want to know the secrets of the power I gained in the White Hot Room."

And as if it were that simple the fog cleared and a door now stood in front of the trio. It was a tall white door cut toward the top of the lintel into a polygonal and quite perfectly symmetrical triangle. Stained glass formed the lintel of the alabaster titan, with the handles and hinges complimenting it with brilliant Aurelian splendor. There wasn't a question of this being the right door, it was like the door itself was screaming it was the right one in all it's bombacious and ornate glory. Still there was something very wrong, Zell could feel it in the pit of his belly, like there was a hole and the rest of him was sinking through it. With every step they took to the door it wasn't the simple pitter-patter of a racing heart, his heart had quite simply dropped. There was something he had come to grips with that he had not told Jericho or Tenshi...

Opening the door there was no bright light, there was only Hot White. The platinum haired teen walked through the portal, but he did not need to look at his sides.

*SNIKT*

"RAAAAAAAAAHHHH"



The sound of metal, no more precisely a sword, unsheathing could be heard as the cries of a wild animal filled Zell's flank. He watched as Jericho's demeanor had morphed from ne'er do well wise cracking detective to man of feral action, there were three blades jutting out from the knuckles of each of his hands. His eyes were obscured in a haze of berserker madness as he stabbed the invisible barrier keeping himself and Tenshi from proceeding with Zell. The remarkable thing was that the blades did pierce the barrier, but they could not get further than the knuckle. The stocky mulleted man cut and hacked away at the door to no avail, his metal claws could not breach it. Sensing the worry of Jericho and Tenshi the teenager decided he had to put them at ease, he was going to have to be an adult.

"It's ok, dirt bag. I knew what I was getting into when I asked Tenshi to bring us here. I made it out of here before, didn’t I? Plus I'm not nearly as weak as I use to be. I have to say though I didn't think you'd have something like metal claws. I'll get a more bad ass power when I get myself out of here. Yea, definitely."

Turning his back to his guardians Zell began to walk forward into the White Hot…​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 10, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron, Part II_

______________________​
Indeed, Ren had considered sabotaging the other teams while they looked and hunted for their own dragon. It would mean less competition in the long-run as well as make his team's chances of promotion even greater than before. He hummed to himself, a sound lost in the fall of snow. With another motion, he marked the likely 'spawning points' of the other teams on his lantern map, pondering it over. "If we still have enough chakra," he finally replied, hopping off of his teleportation pedestal as he ran a few random charts and statistics through the screen of his summon. He paused for a second, surprised at how light his arm felt. "If my calculations are correct, we should take around ten minutes tracking the dragon down and maybe another ten to kill it. It's unlikely we'd be able to kill any of the other team's targets afterwards and probably impossible if we factor in chakra loss, time spent searching and possible resistance." He clapped his gloved hands, producing a dull sound, and two more blue boxes appeared from behind him, their combined radiances causing the area around them to be envied in a faint blanket of blue.

Taneda removed himself from the ground, pocketing the parchment, stylus and vial of ink he used to produce his makeshift map a moment ago. "What do you intend to do with your boxes, Ren-san?" inquired the boy scientist. Much like Makoto, he was also curious about the bizarre technology the Houki seemed to command, but it was a different kind of inquisitiveness. Where the taijutsu user felt slightly nervous around the somewhat alien-like toys, Taneda wondered how they worked. How did they produce those images? What kept them afloat in the air? Were they powered by chakra?

The Houki gestured at the air with his hands drawing invisible lines with rapid speed with his hands before he addressed his friend. "I'm sending three of these off to scout the area. Anything they pick up can be shown on the lantern in front of me, so it can save us time looking on foot." With perfect timing, the monitor display changed again, turning from an aerial view of the map he had found on the Intelligence Network to three smaller screens, each showing the outside of a different cave. He stroked his chin. "Let's see... we'll also need a lure to take it out of the cave and weaken it's fire breathing," he said with a slightly devious grin, looking at Makoto.

Makoto finally spoke up, taking a break from running around in the snow to look at Ren with a look of horror. "W-what? Why am I always the bait?!" he exclaimed to his buddy. Luring out shinobi his own age and size was one thing, but doing the same to a 150 metre fire breathing dragon was a completely different shindig, and one that the boy was not eager to dance.

"Wouldn't bringing it outside make it potentially harder to track down in case it escapes? We think it would be easier to do so in the cave," Taneda reasoned, ignoring the 'thank you' from Makoto.

A fourth panel was brought up, this time displaying what seemed to be a large maze. Ren brought his arms up and then widened them out, expanding the screen until it was almost triple the size of the other ones. "Not quite. The caves in the Land of Iron are basically massive complex mazes underground, and I imagine it'd be intrinsically more familiar with it than we would be. Trying to dodge it's fire in enclosed spaces would be difficult to, not to mention the possibilities of cave ins..."  his voice trailed off, the rest of the team getting his point. "As long as we finish it off quickly, we shouldn't need to be afraid of escape. And if it tries to do so..." The strategist rummaged through his weapons pouch, taking out three familiar looking tags. His barrier ninjutsu.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 10, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Akane's Room; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 61, Chūnin Exams: Round Three]​

_-Some Days Ago_ 

The sheets rustled  as Akane pulled them back, Mizuirono was somewhat impressed that Emiko had been such a good influence on her older sister. Not only did she get her to start wearing those panty things, the time in the hospital seems to have shown the girl that they, the bed she was now turning down, were good things to sleep in. Sure the floor was sturdy and helped to keep the back straight. But times of roughing it could come later when they were neck deep in nature and no warm bed was in sight. 

Akane's deep pools of red light up with horror though as the sheets are pulled back, in the dead center of _her_ bed the pit bull that had bitten her on awakening and then pissed on her exam sheet was now cuddled in a small ball. It's small body heaved with each short breath it made. Akane's scream of horror in mid pitch turned to one of rage and hate. Her eyes flare with anger and unadulterated fury. Her calm hands balled into thunderous fist as she slammed one down in an attempt to mangle the mongrel that was the target of her rage. Sadly, for Akane her screams of terror turned murderous intent had wakened the pup and it was already sprinting down the length of the bed while a human fist slammed into the warm spot it once inhabited.

A small howl followed as Akane kicked her feet off the floor, she was in hot pursuit and this little bugger was about to die in the most painful and undignified  way. She was going to make pup Gumbo and he was the guest of honor. The clattering of claws can be heard as the hound hit the flooring which is followed by a yelp after Akane's foot almost rained down unholy hell on it's hide. With a scratching sound the pit bull slides to the side as it's speed increases. For such a small animal it was quick as a hiccup, but Akane was faster ... until she ran head long into the door which the small animal slipped under.

"Son o' AH!" is roared while she fell backward. With a thud she hits the ground her hands cupping her cranium, what in God's Green Earth was that door made of? Titanium?! A tear forming in the corner of Akane's left eye and she peers up to the bane of her existence, "You no gun stop meh!" is declared. Popping back up to her feet she snatches the locks and twists the knob. Flinging the door open she darts into the darkness of the night.  "Well, at least she seems to have learned how to track without sticking her ass in the air like some lewd invitation..." a sigh can be heard from Mizuirono, looks like it was going to be a sleepless night after all. 

Tucking her tail between her legs she shuffles toward the opened door. ~

_-Present_

Akane stood with her arms folded as granny spoke, she wasn't interested in the least. She thought that the test thingy was over anyway that she and Hatori had failed since she well, almost died... But here she was, standing in a crowd of people as the old woman that fancied herself a child spoke on dungeons and dragons or some rubbish, though all Akane could do was look around. Spotting Hatori, the only familiar face on this side of the auditorium a wide grinned crossed her face. How long had it been? A few days? She was happy to see that the boy was still alive and well. "Hush naw!" {Hush now!} is shortly exclaimed. Her gaze cut to her bust line as the small hound popped up from betwixt her bosom. She wasn't sure how Mitsuki did it, but she had convinced Akane that this pup, now named Kuroimaru, was useful. But here they were. 

"Hatori!" is shouted while she waved like a school girl and  wadded through the crowd toward him. 

_"Firstly in *Team A* is *Ryu Reikon*, *Hatori Akarusa* and *Akane Hyuga!*"_

Akane stopped mid stride and her ears started to burn... did she get put on the same team as Hatori? YAY! But most importantly, did they just get called the A Team? Here eyes widen and her face flushed with excitement!

_-Insert Random Akane Fantasy and HERE!_

*[The A-Team!]​*
The scene turns a hazy teal color and lines roll up the screen while April descends from the heavens. Landing on one foot the other talon is holding a microphone which the foul brings to her beak as music seems to play from no where. 










​
"In XX72, A crack Genin Squad was sent to Prison by the High Kage Council for Crimes that the Black had committed. This team promptly escaped from the Level Five facility to the Konoha Underground. Today, still wanted by the White, they survive as Ninja of Fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them ..... maybe you can hire The A-Team." 

After speaking footage rolled as, a canine walks from a building, an automatic rifle strapped to her back and a cigar in her mouth. Turning to the viewers a wide grin slips over her face as the scene flickers to another scene of her running from an explosion. With her leaping in the air the scene freezes.

*Starring: Mizuirono
As Hannibel*

A few more scenes flash by of her planning and selecting targets until Hatori appeared. Pulling a large brimmed hat to his head Hatori looks down, a smile slipped across his features while he turned from the  camera. Again the scene shifts and now he is dressed in a navy blue suit with a confused look about his features. In front of him walks a man in a shiny tin can suit which makes Hatori shake his head. Pointing as the person walked by the scene again shifts to a care seat. Looking to the camera he softly smiles.

*Hatori Akarusa
As Templeton "Face" Peck*

The scene shifts from him as a cook to a pilot before Akane's face cuts in. Around her eyes she had a home made eye mask made out of some poor random pick nick table cover and a sock puppet on her hand. Seemed she was talking to it and it... well it was talking back. The next scene that flashes is her in a wedding dress before again transiting into her coming out of a tank's hatch. The frame freezes while she pushed on her face to align her spine  

*Akane Hyuga 
As Howling Mad Murdock*

The scene shifts to her flying a helicopter, a wide grin was spread across her lips. The scene fades out as she does a barrel roll ... The darkness turns out to be a door that is slammed in as Ryu, donning a fucking majestic Mohawk  enters a room. Lined with gold chains around his neck he snarls vilely as he clamped his knuckles together. The rugged beard he wears hides his dopey features as he reared his fist back, it too was covered in gold and jewelry. He silently mouths I pity the foo before the scene shifts to him setting in his beloved van. A grin crosses his face as the frame freezes.

*and Ryu Reikon
As B.A. Baracus*

The scenes then flicker between action scenes as a car crashes through a wall and a helicopter runs cars off the road .... 

...
..
..
.

_-Real World_

"AKANE!

Snapping too the teen looks blankly at her sister before a very real chill ran up her spine. Blinking she sees that she is in a unfamiliar setting. "W'ere?"

"The Land of Iron. While you were day dreaming we were transported here!" is exclaimed as the girl pulled her coat together and sipped it up. Which made Kuroimaru very happy as the cold was hampering his mood. "Glad Ah haf ah coat" {Glad I have a coat.} is muttered as she looked around. It was then that it hit her and she pulled her hands to her face cupping her nose. The smell of death was strong, that and the wicked smell of fire. This smell was familiar. It was like that big furry snake all over again. Except this scent, it was vile, dark and almost evil. Not Ogama evil, but devilish non the less.            

"Dis smell o' bad Juju" is stated.


"Looks like we'll be working together again Akane, this time officially." 

Akane smiled softly at the thought, at least she could depend on Hatori, she however didn't give a second thought to Ryu as she'd never met the boy before. Hatori was her knight though.~


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2014)

_[Chunin Exam]
[Final Arc]
[Zyana] 
_​
The harsh winter air brushed against her face, and Zyana frowned, not because she couldn?t stand the cold. Although that was another problem, however the real issue was that she couldn?t see. The mountains were covered in snow. The wind was so rough that her hair whipped in so many directions and slapped her face that Zyana almost took a kunai to her hair and cut it right then and there. She brought her scarf up to her face and placed her hands deep within her coat pocket.

Closing her eyes she took a deep breath letting the icy air fill her lungs before letting out the breath. If she allowed herself, she would be truly awestruck by the tiny flakes of ice that stuck to the ends of her hair. Zyana never seen anything so white before, but what interested her most was the color of blood that will dominate the snow once she finished this missions. Zyana made it this far, she wasn?t going to allow some snow stop her from completing this. Rain or shine, winter or summer, she will do her best and prove herself?

??I?m here?? Zyana said as she neared her teammate, ?Marietta I presume?? 

Zyana looked at her partner, or should she say associate. Someone that just happened to be placed on the same team as her, but not someone she will entrust with her life. She was a tall person, and easily towered over Zyana, but that didn?t make her less of a woman.  Zyana looked forward before her iris turned into something that resembled a snake. 

The snow was blocking out mostly everything, but there was still things that stood out, ?If we take shelter behind the trees, we should find that traveling against the wind a bit easier.? Zyana scanned over the area once more, ??I can?t see any further than 20 feet in front of us?.?

Zyana closed her eyes and allowed them to return to normal, ?I will guarantee the success of this mission?? She looked over at the woman, ?As long as you willing to cooperate??


----------



## Bringer (Jul 10, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

The prince found himself standing on a pedestal which was surrounded by stadiums filled with cheering fans. What was the point to all of this again? Not the Chunin exams itself... But all the flashy stuff. If he recalled what he had read up on past Chunin exams, it wasn't nearly as... Showy. Sure times change and technology advances, but isn't all of this a tad bit superficial? Dismissing the subject in his head, Ryu simply remained standing on the pedestal with his arms crossed awaiting for what would come next.

And it came. All attention turned to an elderly women wearing a expensive suit. With a powerful microphone her voice was projected all over, not a soul missing out on what she was saying. Finally after boring introduction the hag had gotten to the important part. The first stage of the exam was to slay a... _Dragon_. This troubled the prince deeply, as he barely processed the other details. How was that possible... His clan, the Reikon clan had possessed all dragons. In fact the existence of dragons shouldn't even be known.

How could the elders of the Reikon clan... How could the dragons themselves overlook such a detail. Ryu quickly glanced around to see the other contestants, seeing a familiar face here and there, but that didn't matter to him. What mattered to him was their reactions, or lack of reaction for the matter. They weren't surprised about the existence of dragons? How long has the existence of dragons been known...

Had all the years the Reikon clan spent in seclusion been pointless? A pathetic attempt to hide something that was already found? So many questions, and no time the prince was about to call out to the announcer. "You there-" Cut off,  the onix eyed teen was surrounded by light as he was transported to the cold environment. "Old hag-" His sentence had continued after the teleportation. His voice echoed. 

This feeling, the feeling of everything that you've known all your life has been incorrect... He hated it. Realizing his emotions had surprisingly slipped through to some degree, his stoic impression returned. It wasn't very often the dragon prince would have an outburst like that. In fact he doesn't recall ever doing that before. Not paying his two teammates any mind he immediately broke off into a sprint leaving both Hatori and Akane behind. 

To think... Dragons here. Ryu had questions, the dragons would give him the answers. He ran into the direction of the mountains, that is where he'd find the dragons. He was familiar with their behavior, and as cliche as it sounds dragons do like mountainous areas. No words were needed, he'd get his answers and put the dragon out of its misery. A tragedy, a noble beast such as a dragon to be used like this... To be used for mere show. It brought shame to him, and shame to the Reikon clan. This dragon would pay dearly for it's submission.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 10, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Forest, Konohagakure]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 62: S-Rank Mission; Conclusion  Exams Third Leg]​
Head full of thoughts and doubt Satoshi walked through the forest, toward the camp that was set up for them, the Genin that had slaughtered so many, to congregate at. What ran through his mind was heavy thoughts. thoughts that didn't seem quite his. Though they were there, was it regret? He'd never felt this before. So he didn't quite know how to handle it? Who's fault was it? Was it his for being so weak? Or was the fault in the hands of Kirisaki? He didn't know and at any rate he couldn't force himself to care. Allowing the black sand to waft from his hair the green sheen turned white as he turned away from where he was heading. 

Facing back toward Konoha, there was no reason for him to be here. He wasn't a White Shinobi, his mission was over and at this rate, he could do nothing to save Ross, even a suicidal attack with paper bombs wouldn't merit more than a after thought for such high ranking Anbu present. He'd be stricken with death and left to rot with the rest of the town. Which sent a equally vile shiver up his spine. Since when was the thought of death terrifying to him? He never cared before and again his thoughts turn to Kirisaki, the woman was immortal now the shadow of death would never touch her, which made him feel all the more small. All the more like an insect and not a human. 

It was now that he realized how fleeting life was and his lip curled with disgust. His heart pumped even more furiously as he vanished in the use of a Body Flicker, if he stayed here who knows what he'd have tried to do. For better or worse he'd need to hash this out back at the room that he'd rented for the duration of this field trip. With a scuffle his feet tore across terrain, he was planning on making it back to Konoha quickly, he needed to work on Doru anyway. Just incase this Exam was more than two stages as it was stated when the second half officially started.

Speaking of which, he'd have to remind himself if he ever ran across that Ren fellow again he'd need to strip his bones from his flesh for payback. When he was on mission for Mr. Nakano he had to align himself with Ren so Alisa would be brought back home, but now. Now he could kill the self righteous prick at his leisure fro what he did to him back in Fuzen. Watch as his eyes grew cold and his last, bated breath left his cold corpse. Then, then he'd carve him into little cubes and feed him to Konoha's pigeons. Food for the fouls and a treat of blood for the mongrels. His scowl slowly twisted to a grin, the thoughts of torturing and killing Ren pushed the feelings that he had back to the pit of his stomach. 

He was starting to fell his old self again when he finally hit the Village boundary. Landing on the wall that separated Konohagakure from the rest of the world he takes in a very deep breath. Exhaling he allowed his racing mind to ease a bit, "I need to allow these thoughts and tonight to just flush away. No need to dwell on what cannot be changed. Doing so would be illogical.", "But doing so would be very human, you aren't a machine." Satoshi almost jumped at her voice, but caught himself before he fell to the ground. His jade eyes cut over after Naoko landed beside him, "Were you trying to kill me?", "Why so jumpy Satoshi, that isn't like you at all. What happened?" Satoshi pulled his gaze from the woman and he bit his lower lip.

"This isn't the place to talk about this, we better take it back to my room or.", "Understood, we'll be making haste. Hold your breath" ~

_-Pit, Konohagakure Branch_

Satoshi looked around, like before it looked empty, but oddly lived in now. "Does it look cozier than it did last time?" is asked as they moved toward an office like area. This would be where Yagyu would have likely made his base of operations, if he were here. "I can only surmise that it was brought up to some speed due in part to the Exams." is replied while he followed behind her. Naoko nodded, Satoshi was as sharp as ever. "We are also planning on restarting recruitment efforts for the Brigade here in Konoha. But at any rate." is stated as she offered Satoshi a seat across from her. Sitting behind the desk herself she pulls her long braids from under her. "Report, what was the S-Rank Mission about?" 

"Genocide"

"Excuse me?"

"It was a simple seek and destroy mission. I'm not sure what the premise was. But a group of thirty or more White Genin was gathered at a cliff overlooking the small settlement of Eien close to the Fuzengakure boarder." is stated while he ran his hand through his white locks. Some more black sand flaked away as he did, "There we were met by a group of Anbu, A Genin like myself, Akaya I believe if I remember my Exam Footage correctly." is stated as he reflected on the face of the boy as his mask fell free of his face. "What could be thought as a Chunin, though she didn't show back up and three Jonin. One of which seemed to be an Inuzuka.

We then were tasked with slaughtering all twenty three hundred lives." is added. Naoko face turned stern, though this level of carnage wouldn't affect Satoshi in the way she was seeing at the moment. But, that was of little concern when placed next to the big picture. Though she would have to ask, "What happened, you seemed rattled? Some one find you out?", "If some one found me out, I'd not be talking to you right now"

It was a lie of course, Kirisaki had discovered him, but she'd be quite. He trusted her that much. "Well what is wrong?", "Nothing, I'm just tired" the answer seemed to pacify the woman, but she had her doubts. She seen Satoshi tired before, this was him being on edge. Something was wrong. She'd been around him far too long for her not to notice this sort of thing. But pressing it would only lead to more stubbornness on his end. A trait he shared with both Yagyu and Yusetsu. Her lip rolled and she pushed herself back further into her seat. "Have any thoughts on why they wanted to destroy that small village?" is rather posed.

"No, at first I thought it was Genjutsu. But there was no tell, tell signs of that. There were quite a few troubling instances though which makes me think that this is either a reason to declare war on us or to be used as an example." is added with a flick of his hand in a gesturing manner. "What are these instances?" the question was a sure one, and he probably should have addressed that when he spoke, but he'd rather give Naoko the satisfaction of getting to act like she was a big boss. He'd figured her out just as well as she figured him out. This was just a means to get this over with. If he had to inflate her ego a bit. So be it.  

"First, there seems to have been more than I that infiltrated the mission. Ivery, Rosuto was there.", "The boy you made the Arm for?", "Yes, and I'll need to make sure that its secretes stay with him and myself. Not fall into Konoha's dirty mitts as he was captured. Edie Nakano, though from the way she acted and held herself I'm overly sure it was an imposter. Her tits weren't quite big enough either ... "

-SMACK!-

"Stay on point lover boy." is growled. Satoshi found himself on the floor again, he never saw it coming. She was as fast as greased lightning ... "The last thing that caught my attention was the bodies.", "Do I have to tell you to go on?", "I know you like to stroke your ego. There were a few of them, all lined up on a cliff. I figure that the Anbu thought it would be a safe spot. But I had to clear my head a bit. So I saw it. Though I'm not sure what to make of it, but all of them were crucified." is added. 

Naoko stopped walking toward Satoshi, for his lip, and moved back to her seat. "You may leave." is stated as she turned to the wall. "What is going on Naoko?", "It's above your rank, even I don't have all the details. So I won't waste my breath." with a sigh Satoshi stood. "I'll be back at my rented room.", "If I need to contact you, I will." ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 10, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Streets, Fuzengakure]​*
[Looking for Kei Sili, the Misadventures of Akane in Fuzengakure III]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chūnin Exams*​

It is now mid-morning in bustling Village of Fuzengakure and a peaceful walk by a mother and daughter is abruptly interrupted as the ground started to shake somewhat violently by a small tremor. The young girl gasps loudly while she tried to keep her balance. Her bright green eyes reflecting with awe. Looking to the sky she points, "Look MOMMY!" she exclaims. The mother pulls her hand to her mouth, her eyes locking with the giant fireball that rolled up and into the heavens. "Dear god!" is exclaimed while she scooped her child up. Breaking into a run the woman runs as debris start to rain down on the sleepy streets. 

_-Some Fifteen Minutes Later_

"Hello again Fuzengakure, this is Live 6 Reporter Ishikawa, Avaron. I now stand in front of a ruined warehouse that exploded not thirty minutes ago." is stated calmly as smoke billowed and flame crackled behind her. The camera man pans in on the destruction as Avaron continued to report. "Initial reports said that this warehouse was abandoned some three years ago, but officials now believe that it was a Drug Laboratory that produced Slo, a devastating drug with high a high addiction rate that slows down your perception of time." the words echo in speakers across the Village as their TVs are filled with the grizzly scene of a flaming building. "!"

"This just in, I have word that the owner of the building survived the blast and he is being escorted out now." is stated. The Camera shook violently as it panned where Avaron was motioning to. In a pair of handcuffs large enough to wrap the young reporter's waist twice over a man, a huge man in a white suit was being led into the streets. His bald head glistened in the flickering flames and he grumbled as he is lead along.



"Excuse me Mr. Mihoto, do you have any comments to the viewers at home?" Avaron asks pushing her microphone in his face. The man snorts and pushes it back away from him, "I have only one thing to say, well make that two. 

One, never trust the Fenikkusu, since they recanted on the deal they made with me. Secondly, if you hire your goons through 800-Goons-4-Hire, fire them. They aren't worth a damn. Now, if you'll excuse me. I have to get in contact with my lawyer." is muttered as he pushed pass her. The reporter curled her lips and sat the microphone on her left hip. "How rude" is stated before she realized that she was still on live air. "Ahem" clearing her throat, Avaron turns her gaze back to the camera, "Well, if that comment is any indication of what went on here, it in this humble reporter's opinion that the redheaded girl has struck again. ~ "~

_-Much Earlier_

"KEI!"

A door explodes off it's hinges  catching the attention of a few goons. One with a flat top pulled his gaze up to the destroyed entrance. A puzzled look slips across his face as a redhead walked in followed by a slate gray wolf. Putting the viles he was inspecting down he turns and walks up to the girl, "What you doin' here bitch?" is asked with his knuckles cashing into his open palm. A sneer crossed his lips as if he was the self appointed guard dog of this facility. "Ah lookin' fo' Kei, cher 'ere?" {I'm looking for Kei, is she here?} the question didn't quite register, but the man did pick up one word. "Key? I don't know anything about this key you're lookin' for, but, what I can say is if you don't turn around right now I'll..." 

-SLAM!-

A fist careens into the man's nose and the very audible sound of shattering bone is heard which is followed by a painful scream as blood, snot and tears flowed. Shaking up and down the man gripped his face and broken nose as Akane stepped into him. A hand scooped up into his arm pits and she flung herself into a rapid spin.

With a thudding clang the man slammed into the wall behind the girl, as she landed, leaving a body sized impression in the sheet metal. "Ah lookin' fo' mah friend. Any you see cher?" {I'm looking for my friend. Anyone seen her?} is asked, though all she gets are stares and blank expressions as weapons begin to be drawn one after the other. "I do believe my associate gave you one explicit chance to save your skin, when we're done with you. You won't even be useful as a flute cover." ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 10, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[-,  Konohagakure]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 63: S-Rank Mission; Conclusion ? Exams Third Leg II]​
Sweat beaded atop Satoshi's brow and dark bags drooped from beneath his eyes as he worked. Bolts twisted and blades are spun into position as he worked away. "You haven't slept in almost three days Satoshi, when are you going to get some rest?" that familiar but nagging voice rang in his head. Pulling his sleep deprived gaze from his work table Satoshi blinked once or twice before pinching the bridge of his nose. "There will be plenty of rest for me when someone finally kills me" is retorted as he turned back to his work. "I've seen you put puppets together for Yagyu faster than you're fixing up Doru." the words rolled off her lips and grated against his ears like a kettle drum bursting with heat as it's contents cooked. His green eyes traced a tired trajectory back to the raven haired woman. 

"I assure you, assembling a puppet is a far easier task than salvaging the remnants of a puppet that was smashed to bits." is offered in return as he slid one of the two Scythe Blades he was able to salvage down along the femur of one of the modified legs. Thankfully in Zell's absent minded assault in Doru, he was more focused on the torso more so than the rest of the body. This gave Satoshi, with a little creativity and elbow grease the opportunity to create a weapon his own. "You angry with the boy? I know that was the last thing that connected you to your. ....", "I'd appreciate if you didn't go there." is stated as he put his screw driver down. His eyes start to haze over, he was still having trouble controlling his emotions over the past two days, the events that went down in that forsaken town still jarred him to his core.

"Satoshi?" the boy turned away from her and pulled his arm across his face, mocking that he was wiping is brow instead of tears from his eyes. "I'm just tired, okay. For real this time. No need to pry Naoko." his voice was soft, almost defeated as he spoke. A stark contrast to the boy that liked to poke fun at her cup size while thinking lustfully toward full figured girls and women like Edie or even her teacher. Her gray eyes cut from Satoshi, she was going to have and figure out what went down on that S-Rank Mission, sooner rather than later. If Satoshi continued this way he was going to kill himself, and she couldn't allow her first student burn himself out like this.  

Her thoughts are quickly pulled from him to his work as the sounds of working began back up. From the remains of Doru's body, Satoshi had built a harness like device, using some straps and clips he bought at a local store he could now affix it like a backpack to himself. Running up two steel braces was two large projectile like contraptions were now held into place by a spring launching system that Satoshi had salvaged from the Puppet itself. Within these small cylinders was the Senbon Shower system, it was cut in half and stored differently now, but the premise was still the same. Pull with a Thread and send the weapons into the heavens to rain unholy hell upon whoever was unlucky enough to be in the way.

Two large side panels were welded to the  frame that held the Senbon Launchers in place. There Satoshi fitted the two arms that survived the onslaught, the one with the weighted net and the other with the Scimitar. From this position, Satoshi could make himself a four armed monster that he or one of his Clones could control. The traps within were still viable as well which now made Satoshi a danger in Close Combat, if people were inclined to get up close and personal now. The last big deal of this Harness Set up was the base that was to rest on the small of Satoshi's back. There on a ball joint that used to be a hip joint was the legs. They were pulled apart and modified now segmented like a Scorpions tail using the elbow joints and hinges from the other two arms and shoulders that weren't of any use. 

The compartments were salvaged too, making the top four segments a storehouse of Poisons and smoke bombs while the latter four sections were modified just a bit to allow Chakra threads open them so he could fling the Kunai in a sweeping motion if that need came. The feet were discarded, as they in this format wasn't needed and attached to the ankle socket of the top leg was a small mount that allowed the Needle Sprayer, it somehow survived Zell's punch, to be affixed dead center. Coiling off that shin as well was two flip hinges that held the two scythe blades he brought back with him. On a thread pull he could flip one or both blades out. He attached them in reverse so that the cutting edge is facing up off the shin when deployed so he can block and slice like a real scorpion barb. 

When he was done with the final tweaks he stood and pulled the harness on his shoulders. Doru was over seventy pounds, this harness weighed in a little over fifteen. A much easier burden on him than lugging the puppet around ever was. Snapping the belts together he looked at Naoko who in turn was looking over him. "Clever use of what you had on hand, Yagyu would be impressed as well. Though, I guess this makes you less a Puppeteer now." the woman states as Satoshi practiced with it a bit, just to get a feel for it. "What are you going to call it?", "Yoroi no Doru." {Armor of Doru} Naoko nodded, "Simple, but effective I suppose. Fits your personality." Satoshi agreed while he slipped his cloak on. Like this, with the armor in its resting position, the harness was more or less invisible. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 10, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Training Grounds; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 64, Before the Third Round]​

_-Day After Eating at the Wok_ 

Akane sat in the middle of the open field while she waited for Mitsuki and her partner Fang to show. Her red eyes focused on the small pit bull that now lay before her. Her lips had rolled so hard in disgust that she was bearing her teeth like a rabid wolf at the thought of not being able to get her revenge on this mutt. First, it bit her. IT BIT HER! How was she supposed to be good with that and not get any type of revenge? Then it marked _her_ Exam paper. Sure, she couldn't read it and she could do those squiggly lines that she was supposed to be putting on it, but that didn't make it any less than her paper. It then decided it was his paper and marked it as such. 

Akane was boiling, but what really set her over the edge was the fact that it had the gal to try and eat her hard caught leech. She caught it, she prepared it, she put it on the stick and she was cooking it. Sure, she would have shared, but it thinking that just because it was hungry it could take it. That burned her bad, you don't mess with a girl's meal. That was a no-no. Almost as big of a no-no as inviting oneself into a girl's bed, sure she'd never slept in it before but that was beside the point, without her permission. It'd taken Akane almost three hours to track the little beast down and she happened to run into Mitsuki right after who just so happened to think that the Pit Bull was cute.

Damned if she did, damned if she didn't. That is how Akane felt right this moment. 

"Oh, don't be silly Akane. I'm sure that Kuroimaru can prove to be an asset if we just work it like any other problem, remember you are like myself. You're supposed to love dogs and wolves. Not eat them."

Sure, that was easy for her to say, she'd never been bitten by a micro vice clamp. "Can you please quit sulking Akane, it's getting on my nerves and you don't want to be irate when Mitsuki gets here do you?", "Yeah, you're a woman, it's unsightly for you to be crying like some kid." Akane's mouth twisted in rage, "Ah no wan 'ear ah werd from you!" {I don't want to hear a peep from you!} is yelled a finger being pushed into the pit bull's face. Wrong thing to do ...

-CLAMP!-

Akane's eyes widen as the small hound latches down onto the tip of her finger. The girl leaps into the air waving her arm in a frantic manner trying to get the dog loose of her. But as much as she tried, Kuroimaru bite was iron clad, he wasn't letting go anytime soon. "You lak bitin' do you. Ah show YOU!" is roared in anger. Stopping her frantic hopping and flailing she pulled her hand to her face and started to bring the offending mutt to her mouth. If he wanted to bite her, then she'd return the favor. A bite for bite, t'was the rules of the Bayou. "Ahem" Mitsuki's voice cut across the field. Approaching from the west she allowed one hand to rest on her hip while she watched what Akane was fixing to do, "Not planning on hurting him, now are we?" is asked.

Akane's eyes cross in frustration, "Boy-o started it!" is stated her free hand pointing to the pit bull as blood started to seep pass it's clenched jaws. "He started it? I'm sure you antagonized it, what do you say Mizuirono?' Akane's eyes cut to her sister as the wolf looked up to the Inuzuka, "My sister here may have instigated it by putting her finger in his face..." the words were like atomic bombs exploding, they destroy Akane who then points an accusing finger toward her sister, "Traitor!" is declared. "What, you are the one that got it started, Kuroimaru was just giving you some creative criticism.", "Dun use dem big werds." both  Kuroimaru  and Mizuirono sigh. Releasing his grip Kuroimaru lands with a soft plop on the ground next to Akane. Being more or less born of her Chakra, he had all the makings of a Ninken so he landed with grace.

"I think that makes the point rather clear, you're a knuckle head. How am I born of your Chakra?" the question was like an insult to the girl, but Mitsuki stepped between the two, "Fang will be taken Kuroimaru with him, he'll be teaching him the technique that he'll need to become of use to you and Mizuirono." she states as the large breed dog steps up behind her. With a nudge of his large paw he takes the smaller Pit Bull with him as Mitsuki lines back up with Akane and Mizuirono. "You two will be with me, I seen your fights in the Forest of Death and the two of you are lacking in a lot of ways. Especially you Akane, you are the Human, you should be more responsible  for Mizuirono.

So, the first thing I'm going to do is teach you some defense with a move I call the Spinning Fang." Akane folded her arms over her chest. She was being treated like a little girl, and she didn't like it at all. "Ah no lil gurl, Ah be ah big sister to Mizuirono." {I'm not a little girl. I'm Mizuirono's big sister and I am very responsible for her.} Mitsuki shook her head, "I'm still getting use to your dialect Akane, but I think I caught most of that. if you were a sister to her, you wouldn't be as reckless as you are and you'd listen more." the words stung, but Mitsuki was right. 

Casting her gaze from her Sensei, Akane rubbed her nose a bit, "You right..." is stated. Surprisingly Akane wasn't going to fight over it.... "Color me impressed."~


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Liquid Time]*

_*Kage Bunshin no jutsu*​_
I am in the middle of the dojo found in Ryoga-sama?s residence, my hands are together making the ram hand seal. I am concentrating so I don?t screw up."Do it now"Takao-san?s  voice reaches me and then my chakra starts to flow all over my body, I can feel how it is being expelled out of my body for an instant"Shadow clone jutsu!"I yell as many clouds of smoke puff out of nowhere. It takes no more than an instant for the smoke to disipate before seeing what I created and..."What in the fucking world...!"is my reaction, seriously what is that? They don?t look like clones, they are more like versions of me with a bad make up, or actually, it looks more as if I had some sort of terminal disease three are actually lying on the ground half dead and the other two are barely standing."Fail. Make them disappear and repeat the process. For this technique to be successful enough in battle, you need at least to be capable of making about five or ten clones. Your chakra reserves are good enough so keep trying."is what he says as the sick clones disappear and i go over to my initial position.

I let out a sigh before joining my hands for a second time. Then I start to gather chakra as I try to picture another me. A technique different from the regular, and useless in many cases, clone technique. I have to amke sure that my chakra takes not only my appereance but also becomes a solid body capable of fighting alongside me. Picturing myself in my mind again, I use the gathered chakra and a new round of smoke makes itself present. I hear Takao-san sighing, did it go wrong again?*"OI WHAT THE HELL DUDE!"*I hear a voice, actually many voices and they are mine but the one speaking is not me. Once I am able to see what happened, my eye started to twitch. Is this for real? Before me stand three horrible creatures. First there is me...with two heads. Second, there is me...with four arms and third, well...that shit is definitely a ghost with my face.

"Wrong, try again!"as they disappear with a poof I am getting tired of failing at this only with two tries already. Still, the fact that two out of three were relatively fine, was enough to motivate me to try it again. This time changing the seal used, I perform the seal of the tiger. My chakra gathers around me almost getting visible by the normal eye and then I wait a second; I take some more time to mold the chakra properly, a solid body with my same appereance, chakra and ability. It took me an instant but finally a few more puffs here and there and the smoke faded away to allow me to see the new result.

"Well, isn?t this good? You finally made one."

"Actually, with me two."

*cough**cough*

Guess that makes three? When I finally see them all I don?t know If I went a step back or ahead since two clones look perfect yet the other one is sick and the other two are dead"This is...better I suppose."he said not convicned at all, well I ain?t convinced either."I will make it for sure next time"I let out dryly, I am already getting the trick to it so it shouldn?t take as much as I thought. Using the dragon and ram hand seals I force more chakra out of my bodyI will make five perfect clones without a doubt this time."Kage Bunshin no jutsu!!"I let out and many clouds of smoke appear, just as I said this time again, there are five clouds. Slowly they dissipate allowing me to see five perfect copies of me are standing. One was his arms behind his head, another in his pockets, other two are apparently fighting for something I don?t know and the last one is just seeing into space without saying shit."*So what do you want, asshole?*"the fuck? these little shits referring to me like that!!

"From now on...you have to control them too."having said that, Takao-san made me make the clones disappear and we trained so i could make the double amount of clones. It took me about three days to make the ten clone sobey me like they should though.


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_
*PART 1*​
There's this niche little cafe in downtown Konoha called Friskies. It's a popular hotspot for many of the village's youth, with it's nearby art murals depicting victory in past wars and messages of love and peace. You'd be hard pressed to get a seat at Friskies, especially underneath one of their stripy pink and white parasols in the front garden. 

To her advantage though, Edie Nakano had no trouble securing said seat. All she had to do was pay a little extra to the waitress, who then told the previous occupants - a married couple - to vacate the table in the nicest way you could possibly tell someone that they basically need to get lost because someone richer than you wants that seat. Even though this act of using what is mostly her father's influence to simply get a table at Friskies garnered her more than a few dirty looks, it was nothing she had seen before nor was it anything that made her care. Between the sips of her strawberry Frisky with skimmed milk, added cream and strawberry sauce, her eyes only paid attention to her surroundings as she studied those who walked by Friskies. 

Being sat on her own with dozens of designer shopping bags beside her filled with some items that cost more than the deposit on a house, she was succumbing to her intrusive tendencies that involved listening in on people's private conversations and watching them go about their way. There was something about watching peasants do what peasants do, almost like watching a hamster spin on it's wheel. If anything, she took pity on them. She lived a better life than them and for what? She didn't have a job. She occasionally went on a mission and even then she didn't have to put in much work. These people, some of whom may even work for her father, go to work everyday just to barely get by. It's even worse for the shinobi who risk their lives on missions for what? There's no luxury, just getting by.

How could they possibly be happy? 

"God you are such a sight for sour eyes, hey Kei!"

That voice. It was getting irritating that Kyo Minami's voice always seemed to find her, be it in the Forest of Death or sat outside Friskies enjoying her favourite drink. Without turning her head, she carried on sipping her drink with her legs crossed, peering at Kyo through the corner of her eye. He was just across the street with a girl. She had blue hair, yellow eyes and a very weak and pathetic demeanor about her. Yes, of course... The needy feeling she gets just from looking at her... It's that Kei girl, with the silly name! 'Sili', or something like that. Every time she repeated it to herself, Edie couldn't help but giggle between sips.

"I missed you so much! Oh I'm so happy to see you!" Kei gave Kyo a clingy squeeze that brought Edie close to gagging on a drink she adores so  much.

"You missed me so much you took a nearly six hour train ride from Fuzengakure to Konohagakure all by yourself just to find me. I'm so touched... I didn't know you loved me that much!!"

_Yuck._

Suddenly, that darling drink of hers didn't seem so appealing. She dumped it on the table and gave a disgusted look aimed towards the two even though there was a fat chance they wouldn't even notice her existence, let alone her sour glares. Their squirmy conversation continued, bothering Edie in ways she couldn't describe. It was like they were speaking through megaphones as despite the hustle and bustle of downtown Konoha, it was only their voices she could hear. Okay, now she couldn't help it - she had to look just to laugh at Kei. _(So desperate!) _Edie thought to herself, rolling her eyes. _(Kyo's probably been blocking her since day one-)_

A certain shop-a-holic's insulting thoughts stopped as did her face. Her eyes widened and her jaw became loose, threatening to disconnect from her face. There was something she had spotted, just in a passing glance between Miss Pathetic and her target - A 50% off sale at Chō Chō's!

The two happened to be stood outside the most sought after boutique in Konoha and while they were having a sale. You may wonder what a millionaire such as Edie could possibly want with a sale. It's simple - even with all her money, the less it costs the more she can get. Plus, they usually host sales to make room for the new stuff, meaning the sooner they clear the old stock the sooner the new stock can arrive. In the past, Edie has bought out all of their sale stock just so she can indulge in the new stock just a little bit sooner. 

She reached into one of her shopping bags and pulled out a wide, cherry red leather purse with a gold buckle. Unhooking it, she took a peak inside - 60,000 Ryo cash, two credit cards plus her emergency credit card. Her face lit up with glee, her white pumps clicking with the ground like an excited school girl being told she's going to Seven Flags. Grabbing her bags (which is also a strange sight but with an explanation - Alisa is currently tied up with some Chūnin Exam related affair and was going to arrive later on to assist with the bag carrying), Edie began to make her way across the street dressed in a  two sizes too large so it worked as a mini-dress when it hit her---

Edie had gotten too excited that she overlooked the fact that Kyo and Miss Desperate were stood right outside Chō Chō, incidentally. There was no way either of them could afford to shop there (or had the necessary taste in fashion) so they would be on their way. Maybe if she just strolled past, gave a light barge with her bags as a weapon she could enter the store and shop away? Yes, _yes! _She could picture it now, throwing herself into the sale items like a ball-pit, all the reduced cotton flying into the air, designer pumps landing on her as if it was calling to her credit card. 

Taking a deep breath, she began to cross the street and head towards the boutique, her eyes giving quick second glances at the two, making her look very agitated and awkward. Of course, she was anything but. As if Miss Desperate could ever say anything to her. Ugh, just the thought made her feel dirty and poor.

Almost there, almost there.

Just a few more steps...!!

But then, as if the devil was taunting her, a mother with a pram began to enter the store. There was a little step to the entrance so the path was stalled as she was helped inside, leaving Edie practically stood beside Miss Desperate with a red face, bulging eyes and seven shopping bags in her hands. 

She looked at Kyo, then Kei, then back at Kyo, blinking a few times without even saying a word. Not even a hi, a bye, a fuck you or a 'WHY ARE YOU HERE!?'.

Just. Silence.​


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2014)

_
[Until Now....And For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kei and Kyo]
​_

?I?m going to kill you?.That is what you want me to do right about now don?t you??

Kei smiled weakly as she looked up at Kyo, who was staring holes into her head, ?Not only are you far away from home, but you took a high ranking one at that. Where are your partners?? Kyo asked her as she fidgeted under his glare. She really didn?t think about the mission details too much, she just wanted to get out of Fuzenkagure and help as much as she could, but what she didn?t think about Kyo did. She looked up at him weakly as if a rabbit looking up to a wolf, but his glare still held her down in a cage.

?It?s only an investigation type mission, I get in and out, report my finding and I leave!? Kei clapped her hands together as she swung her body side to side, ?I won?t be doing much??

?You?ll be putting yourself in danger! Without anyone looking out for you!?

?Um?.I??​
?Don?t um I me!? Kyo retorted quickly, she didn?t feel much like an adult with Kyo, but more like a child that did something stupid and he was there to correct her ways. Kei pouted as she turned away from him, she hated that feeling, but it was just that a feeling. Kyo sighed as he took the mission, ?I?ll go with you?It?s been a while since we did a mission together.?

?You don?t have to!? Kei countered but she only received a flick on her head and Kyo?s all too well known smirks, and so she only released a breath of defeat. She was defeated so easily too, although Kei silently swore to herself that the next time she?ll put her foot down next time. ??.Thank you??

Kyo leaned down and broke her personal space bubble, ?I can?t hear you, if you grateful, you should speak louder!? He grabbed her cheeks and began to pulling her cheeks, ?Come on, a person from Fuzenkagure should speak loud and clearly!?

?Ow! Ow! Kyo! That hurts!? She tried to move but he only pulled her closer and her cheeks harder, ?Thank you! Thank you!?

He finally let her go and for a minute he gave her a smile she wasn?t use. It was almost catching a flash of lighting during a storm, a real smile, not a smirk, nor a cocky grin, but a smile. Kei looked up at Kyo before he rustled her hair, and returned to that know it all expression. However as soon as she was about to say something, she saw his jaw lock in place and his eyes stare over her. She looked behind her and saw the blonde hair and blue eyed blonde, Edie, she looked back at Kyo, who was looking at Edie, who was looking at?Kyo.

Kei felt the air become tense, Kyo wasn?t looking away, he was looking down at her and she was almost looking the same way.

?Miss Nakano, it?s nice to see you again.? Kei bowed, ?It?s been a while, I?m glad to see you in good health.?

She felt Kyo grab her shirt and pull her up, ?Don?t do that.? He scolded her almost like a parent did a child and she almost wanted to get angry at him, but she only shrugged her shoulders.

?Thank you for taking care of Kyo?? She smiled gently, causing Kyo to groan, ?He?s has a difficult way of showing thanks, but he?s a good guy deep down.?

Kyo grabbed her by her collar, ?Alright enough talk you, we got a mission to do!?


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_
*PART 2

*It brought Edie pleasure like no other to watch Kyo treat Kei like the dog she is. 'Don't do that', 'Don't do this'. He scolded her just for bowing before Edie, yanking her up by her clothes like a strict owner. The sniggering blonde couldn't help but feel it was unnecessary since Edie isn't allergic to _dogs_.

"_*Hohohohohohohohoho!!*_" She chuckled, releasing the shopping bags in her left hand so she could graze her cheek with a smile. "I see you've got her on a tight leash Kyo! I would be careful though. I think it's a little_ too _tight..."

Edie pinched her fingers, winking towards her eternal rival. "You know, she's a bit... What's the word? _Obsessed?_ I was on this mission with her once and she would not shut up about you! You've got yourself a little fan there, your own little Suzume~"

In an alternate dimension, the trendy Konoha shopping district was a war zone with smashed window displays, crushed buildings and a groggy sky covering it all. On one side as the battle-hardened Edie Nakano, blind firing shots from her M-16 assault rifle at Kyo and Kei who tried to scatter for cover. While the Fuzengakure prince just about managed to make it, the Shrine Maiden was too slow, falling to the ground with bullet holes covering her frail body. Blood poured out of her like a squeezed sponge, spreading out across the doorstep of the battered Chō Chō boutique as a gleeful Edie Nakano reloaded her chamber.

"Anyway peasants, I've got some shopping to do so if you could kindly remove yourself from the doorstep of this boutique, it would be greatly appreciated." Giving a flick of her hair, she picked up her bags and began to walk towards the entrance of the boutique. The heiress was torn between adhering to her shop-a-holic tendencies and her bitch-a-holic needs. 

With one leg on the step revealing most of her upper thigh, leaving just a well-angled rim of her sweater to cover her modesty, she gave the poor guy and his obsessive fan one last smug grin, mostly aimed at Kei.

"If you're planning on sleeping with him, you should know that it's a bit disappointing. Trust me, I've seen."
​


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2014)

_
[Until Now....And For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kei and Kyo]_​

He didn?t understand her, but when he does, he doesn?t, and when he tries she push him to the side. Edie was the type of person that says left but means right, or when she says up, she actually means down. Kyo let go of Kei, who didn?t say anything when people offend her, but that wasn?t Kyo. Even as she grabbed his shirt, almost as if trying to control him silently he only looked back and ruffled her hair. She needed him to defend her, because people like Edie, was going to stomp all over her and laugh wickedly. 

?Are you done?? Kyo asked letting go of Kei collar before stepping in front of her, ?How about you leave? If you have a problem with me, that is one thing, but don?t bring Kei into your little spite fest.?

Kei grabbed the arms of his shirt, ?It is okay?.I?m okay Kyo?? She smiled at him and Kyo almost felt like she was stroking the fire to the flame. If she was trying to cool him down, then she was doing the wrong thing, because Kyo was truthfully and utterly getting fed up with this princess attitude. 

?No it?s not!? Kyo snapped at her, before turning his attention to Edie, ?Leave?.?

Kyo voice grew harsh and sharp, ?Isn?t that what you wanted me to do? Leave you alone, how about you do me the same favor and prance your happy ass somewhere else.?

He leaned down and stretched each and every word before leaning up, he was truthfully upset but as he slowly realized he couldn?t be upset at her. He couldn?t express how angry he was and that was a confusing feeling, he was upset, but he wasn?t. Kyo looked behind him and saw Kei look up at him with sharp eyes and that?s when he put it together.

??I?m done?Promise?? Kyo said as he looked at Kei, ?I won?t do anything stupid, take that damn thing off of me.?

?No?? Kei said strongly, her eyes were serious as she looked up at him, but he could see that she wasn?t confident in her actions. Kyo knew if he had yelled at her, she would still say no to him, but it would be easier to break that resolve of hers. Kyo turned to her and looked down at her, but even as she said her no firmly she couldn?t look him in the eye. ?Really Kei?.Taking her side??

Kei words were firm but her body language was telling him the truth, she began to fidget with her hands as she began to speak, ?I?m not taking anyone side! Arguing won?t solve anything?.?

Her voice finally cracked before looking at Edie, ?Our relationship isn?t like that?.Not at all! Kyo and me are friends! I will protect my friends as I will do anyone else!? Kyo could see she was struggling, ?So please?Please??

She bowed out of habit that made Kyo frown at her, ?Join our mission!?

?WHAT?!?

Kei ignored Kyo?s objection, ?We weren?t really together for our first mission and it seems as though as I gave you a bad impression, but?If you will allow me, I want to prove to you our relationship and me as a person!?

Kyo looked at her and frowned, but she only smiled at him, she was really serious about this?

?So please Miss Nakano!? Kei said again, ?I promise it?d be?.fun?.?


----------



## Laix (Jul 10, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_
*PART 3*​ Edie almost dropped dead from asphyxiation of her own air when Miss Desperate's suggestion reached her ears. Even Kyo was shocked to hear what came out of her little mouth. Just moments ago she was insisting her relationship with Kyo wasn't sexual at a ratio of 90:10 but now she was suggesting Edie, the young heiress with plenty of things to do such as buy out an entire designer boutique's sale, joined their measly mission.

She blinked a few times, registering what had just been said. Her? Him? That? On a mission together? Like some cutie-wutie-little best friends thing? If Edie wanted a girlfriend to swap boys tales and revel in the coincidences their periods bring, she would find simply go talk to Suzume or even Ryoko. 

_This peasant?_ Carry on dreaming.

"We weren't really together for our first mission and it seems as though I gave you a bad impression..." Miss Desperate began, leaving Edie worried her lips were gonna crumble like a cookie from all that trembling. "But... If you will allow me..." Her eyes darted around the place like those googly eyes you get on children's toys, almost in a slightly disturbing way. Edie wondered if her eyeballs had somehow become loose. "I want to prove to you our relationship and me as a person!"

"Hold on..."

Edie dropped her bags, lowered her heel from the step of Chō Chō and placed a firm hand on her hip. Without even getting to the part that she was dressed rather inappropriately in a 30,000 ryo navy sweater dress that was only six or so inches below her modesty alongside a pair of five inch white pumps, there was something that made the blonde hesitate even more.

"_'Prove your relationship?'_ What are you trying to prove to me? That you're not sleeping with him? Because you're not fooling anyone, Man-Eater!" Many would be stunned that the vicious bitch had just called the timid Shrine Maiden a 'Man-Eater', but it had happened. Before neither Kyo or Kei could even open their mouths, Edie shot the boy a glare straight from death.

"And don't even think about jumping to her defense like some dog-loving owner. It annoys me when you do that!"

Taking a moment to consider the mission, Edie thought about what her day was going to consist of should she not take up Kei's offer and what it may consist of should she take it. Without, it was going to be more shopping pleasures with more Friskies and maybe even a cheeky dessert. With the mission? Well, she would need to know the mission first, right?

"This isn't a yes by the way, so don't pee yourself with excitement. Let's say I did join this mission, what would I---" Choosing to avoid the soft route, Edie stuck to her roots. "Okay, what is this mission exactly and why do I have a feeling it involves BDSM?"​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Liquid Time]*

_*Old School is just as effective - Strength training*​_
Day 1

"Senpai...weren?t you supposed to teach me a technique?"Uchiha Akaya asked as he was confused while trying to wear a certain mechanism that Inuzuka Kaito gave him; as he looked around, the place where they were was more like a GYM with many exercise equipment.The mechanism he was using consisted in a bunch of rings that he would have to wear around his neck, fore arms, wrists, knees and ankles, all of them linked by chains that wer emanaged by a bunch of springs located inside the rings. Just wearing it puts pressure on the body of the user."Yes, but you recently learned the Kage bunshin so I have a way for you to learn the technique faster. So first we will train you in something you are lacking...more like something you should have a bit more of: muscles"Akaya sighed at this. He liked that when he was in a good mood Kaito would be a great hellp for trainings but that was at the same time something annoying about the Inuzuka.

Suddenly, the jinchuuriki felt a strong pressure on his body forcing him to lower his position a little."Hey, you are going to make some good exercise with that thing on. So you better use as much of your strength as possible in the next few days. First, taijutsu. You won?t train techniques but just your flow however the point is not for your skill to improve but for you to be able to get more strength while throwing punches and kicks."The Inuzuka said and led Akaya towards a bunch of dolls, a couple were made of wood and others were made of iron."Start then. And remember, even if you are punching slow cause of that thing, try to use all of your strength."

Akaya only nodded and headed first towards a wooden one. Juts trying to raise his fist forced him to make way more effort than usual, still, after some instants he managed to deliver a fist to the doll"Weak!! Just do it as if it were a real enemy!"the trainer said and Akaya frowned before  raising his left this time hitting with all of his power although the doll barely moved. Next his leg was raised; the force opposing his own trying to put his body into a rigid state preventing the Uchiha lad to raise his limb as much as he wanted although he still managed to hit the doll, having the same effect as before as if he barely grazed the solid body of the target. Starting to change the pattern, he start to use his elbows as well. Fighting against the mechanism on his body, the young ANBU delivers a sluggish one-two but differently to how it was at the start, the sound created by the fist hitting the wood and the abrupt empty move ment of the target marked the end for the first stage.

"Now go the metallic one!"

Listening to his teacher, the jinchuuriki walk towards the iron doll and starts to hit, having stopped for a second, the struggle came back as he started by delivering a low kick although the one who seemed to get hurt was himself instead. Enduring the weak pain sensation, he throws in a left jab which was a bit faster than the one two he performed before and then uses his knee hitting the center of the doll before the mechanism would force his leg back, with the lower part of his foot hitting the floor heavily"Shit..." he lets out at the effect his struck limb received due to the sudden crash. Gritting his teeth, Akaya throws a right fist with all his might being able to push back the iron head of the doll before fighting against the  machine to deliver an uppercut which wasn?t as effective due to the chains pulling his arm down. Finally, he raises his right fist again, positioning to take impulse before delivering a slow yet brutal hit causing even his knuckles to bleed and the face of the doll to dent.

The same process was repeated on a third and fourth dolls of wood and iron respectively until the boy fell exhausted with all of his body aching."Wow, you lasted more than I expected...See you tomorrow in the forest of death and don?t take that thing off."
-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Day 2

"eighty six, eighty seven, eighty eight..."His whole body screaming as the boy pulled his body upwards, trying to reach his feet. His ankles tied by a rope which at the same time was fixed on the branch of a three. Once his body would go up, he would twist right and left and then allow his body to fall again and stay hanging while trying to fight against the swinging caused by his movements. The mechanism still on his body making it more difficult than it should without counting the weights being held by each of his hands and his teeth. With each time he would pull himself up, his abs would get some spasms due to the extra effort. "97, 98, 99, 100!!"once he reached the 100th, Akaya takes out a kunai and allow shis body to fall to the ground, landing a bit clumsily but without hurting himself.

"Took you more than expected... now..."saying that, Kaito takes a bunch of ropes. Then tied the ropes around the boy?s wrists,  anothermaking the kid to bite it so it would get fixed in his mouth. The ones on the wrists were connected to pulleys which at the same time connected the ropes with boulders of a round one meter of diameter, the ones of the mouth were arranged the same way but the boulders were just slightly bigger than the boy?s head."Spartan training is the best way to do this fast...Start!"

"Ugh..."with this Akaya tried to run forward pulling from the pulleys then Kaito made a signal and Akaya began to throw fists forward, causing the boulders to go continuously up and down. One, two, three... Akaya lost the count to a certain point as his muscles were just begging him to stop. It was then that two brown dogs, Kinta and a clone, stepped on the stones pulled by the boy?s arms, adding their weight. This caused the arms of the lad to stop in a position behind his back as he trie d with all of his might to pull his fists forward, the veins on his arms and even on his temple and around his jaw began to stand out due to the blood pressure caused by the effort made by the Uchiha to move. Feeling that he was being pushed back by the weight, Akaya uses all the strength in his legs and advances a little before sluggishly keeping with the one-two exercise at the same time as he pulled his head back and forth. This lasted for half an hour until the Inuzuk thought it was enough.

"Senpai...you are the devil"

"C?mmon, we will be making this routine for a week at least."

And as said, Akaya kept with that schedule for five days more.


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2014)

_
[Until Now....And For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kei and Kyo]
_​
Kei didn’t know what she did wrong, but anytime she opened her mouth, Edie was right there to shove something right back down it. Even if Kei was smiling now, her cheeks were tired and there was so much she could take, but she had to be strong. She took a deep breath in as she thought about the words of her god, everyone heart is as deep as the ocean, and she had no right to judge their actions. Although Edie was rough and sharp with every word she said…It was almost dancing on a broken glass floor with lemon juice showering from above.

Biting the inside of her cheek hard enough to cause her to even jump she sucked it up, Edie was going to be mean then she was going to be twice as nice. Kei reached into her messenger bag and pulled out a piece of paper, “This mission is pretty weird…It seems as though all the villages ranging from white to black seemed to have problems….”

Kyo looked at her, “If that the case why didn’t they send anbu?”

Kei smiled as she looked up at him, “Because it’s more of a concern, than a full on village offense that is why they have us to look into it.” She said as she brushed back her hair and took out another piece of paper.

“Have you heard of the wedding school?” Kei asked before placing a finger on her lips, “I think its name is Charles School of Business and Relationship…It’s all the places where rich people go for arrange marriage settings.”

Kyo scratched the back of his head, he looked calm, but she could tell that he was still annoyed a bit, “Yeah I heard of that school, it’s where you and someone your parents set up go to bond and shit.” Kei looked up at him with a questioning look, “You learn to get along and do business together! You know support each other when you both come of age…!”

“Oh….?” Kei placed the paper on her face to hide her blush, “That sounds romantic…”

Kyo grabbed Kei’s cheek, “Get to the point!” He growled as he pulled them, “Or you’ll have grandma’s cheek before you are twenty!”

Kei slapped his hand off her cheeks before massaging her cheeks, “Alright…” She looked at the paper, “Apparently there have been reports of children returning home with drastic personality changes…Like really drastic…”

“So the job is?”

“Go in as students and find out what’s happening behind closed doors…” Kei said before pulling out a, “Good news, I’ve been accepted to go~”

Kyo grabbed her by her cheeks again, “And how are we supposed to get in? Huh? You can’t pull others into your missions so easily!” He spread her cheeks so far that her mouth was forced open, “And that means you had a partner?! You were going to do this with a person you didn’t know!?”

“You guys! Ow! Can come with! Ow! My teammates back out at the last minute! Ow!!!” Kei explained before finally freeing herself from Kyo, she swore her genjutsu was working but he was picking on her way too much for him to be calm down. Although the way he was looking at her and the body language, he seemed okay…

“And that’s the mission details…” She turned to Edie and Kyo, “If you want to come then I will happily accept the help~”

“I’ve already said I’m not letting you do that mission by yourself…”  Kyo said grabbing her map, “I’ll just lead the way, because it seems you get lost easily”


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin Exams 3rd Stage] - Land of Iron*

_*Dragon Slaying Adventure: The Princess, The Chicken and The Dog I*​_
Akaya tsked his tongue when he realized what was going on. By what that person said, he would have to make a team with Edie Nakano and a person named Kyo Minami. He wasn?t in the best of moods either since the day before he had a discussion with Manami, it was stupid becaus eit wa stheir first conversation in weeks after what happened in the forest of death and they ended up fighting. But it wasn?t the girl?s fault, after all she only went towards him aiming to fnd some sort of comfort in the person she thought the closest to her and he only received her with hostile words due to his frustration caused by the fact that he was very limited due to his fire release not coming back yet. It was his fault and that was what pisse dhim off the most. Now add to it that he would have to team up with a woman he only knew the appereance of and with a guy that just for being part of the Black was automatically considered an enemy, and things weren?t improving.

"Whatever..."he said before being transported to the Land of Iron by some sort of jutsu. As he reached the place designed for the third test he starte dto look around, nothing but snow could be seen, at least the white color calmed him to some extent, even though it was cold, it was quite relaxing however his peace got ruined when the other two arrived. His eyes immediately fixed on Edie Nakano. She was  wearing grey duffel coat and a magenta wool sweater underneath and a chich navy scarf comfortably tucked around her neck. Her legs were covered by black thigh-high socks tucked into glossy black boots with a noisy buckle that made a little jingle with every step she took. Annoying, but with style. 

Compared to her he pretty much looked like he simply took the first thing he saw. Akaya stared at his own clothes, he was wearing The symbol of the Uchiha clan showing on his back while being partially covered by the short sword inside a sheath which was hanging from a front leash that crossed  from his right shoulder to his left ribs. The lower part of his body was covered by . The part below  as it was usual when someone arrived to this sort of places.



Laix said:


> "_Well..._" Edie moved ahead of the two with a coy smile, her hands clasped behind her back. "I'm going to be the team leader. Afterall, I'm the most important person here! And the smartest. And the strongest."
> 
> She quickly found a discarded twig buried beneath the blanket of white, yanking it out with a smirk. The brat then began to wave it around like it was a royal staff before pointing it into the distance between nearby mountains.
> 
> "My instincts are telling me that the dragon we must slay is over there, so follow me!"



Akaya frowned a little and then replied, he wasn?t going to take order of someone who wasn?t of a higher rank than his own, being someone as important as the daughter of the Nakano family or not.On the other hand he wasn?t particularly interested in being the leader himself, still he spoke"Sorry, I?m not following orders from YOU and much less from this little shit here."of course, if he wouldn?t accept Edie, much less Kyo who was part of the Black. The tone of his last words and his cold stare at the red-haired boy just showing that from the get go he wasn?t going to cooperate willfully with that person."At any rate, probably that?s indeed a good direction."he said and then passed next to Edie, getting ahead of them without saying more.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 10, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Without Shackles]
-Mission(LT): Kill The Traitor (Act 15)-
The opening words were finally over and two on one battle began between the three hired hitmen. 

Riokou, readied her legs as the large masked man zoomed closer into her personal space, because of the spear held in his grasp, the distance traveled wasn't a very long one. Already, the darted object of death pierced for her skull. If Riokou had waited any longer, a sight similar to the heads of criminals being planted on top of stakes would be seen. Fortunately, that sort of move was easily spotted miles away by her trained eyes, moving her shoulders and head to the left to get out of his path.

As Riokou had expected, that simple attack was only the beginning of what was to come. Immediately after, another jab by Sugiha came for her face, and again, and again! His feet firmly planted on the hard ground with one leg bent and far ahead of the other, the tall  man was letting loose a whirlwind of jabs filled with killing intent. 

However, Riokou matched his superb skill, her own feet firmly planted, and shifting her upper body in many, many different directions in order to evade the lethal strikes. Inside that whirlwind of steel, Riokou's eyes was not following the spear itself, rather, they were keeping track of the movement's of the user's wrist and arm. The girl had no special eye power, but she possessed enough skill to just barely make adjustments to evade whatever direction Sugiha's wrist flowed to.

Veronika watched from the side, peering and inspecting the on going battle- no, match that would judged by speed. While halfway crossing her arms and gently holding one hand her lipsticked lips, Veronika gave a small condescending chuckle as she watched them play like children. 

Riokou had not moved from her starting position despite the obvious fact that moving away would get her out of that steel hell. 



She purposely played within that steel whirlwind but Riokou was not playing at all, this was exchange was an unspoken challenge that Riokou had faced in order to prove who was the more skilled warrior,

A slicing of wind continued to sound throughout the air like an engine 

Up, left, right, left, up, down, left,

But there was a much more important fact, despite the killing weapon being literally centimeters away from cutting away her life, no sense of anxiety seemed  to give way of her facial expression.
That was simply how Riokou had lived, being hand in hand with death so many times that it eventually became little of concern to her.
She was not only looking death straight in the face, she looked directly through it like nothing was there at all. Passing, shifting and dodging it(faster and faster!) without a single care.

"Yes, playing with you will surely push even further to my limits, but how far will you go before you're skewered with a look of confidence on your bleeding face?"

He mocked under his black mask of filth, despite his never-ending movements, not a single hint of exhaustion seemed to creek within that looming monster.

In contrast....

".....Like I said, no more need for words-"

"Only justice, correct?"

 Veronika's words stabbed into the kunochi's ears from afar, easily passing through the loud cutting wind.

 "You're saying that to put on a cool mask, but are you simply saying that so you don't waste away any more breath?"

A clench in teeth resounded within her closed mouth and her open eyes just very quickly glanced to see that vile knights crooked red smile through the creaks of the steel whirlwind

But that short moment was enough

A spear flew in her direction

GWASH

"GHH!!"

A small splash of blood cut  through air, sentencing and  end to the duel inside the steel whirlwind. The outcome of the first exchange had been decided, and what came out of it was the surging feeling of pain along the left side of Riokou's cheek as she stared at the  back at Sugiha, who had and obvious look of joy behind that mask as he twirled the long spear with his left hand, casually allowing the green-haired child to back away 

"So you barely survived that hm? Well I hope you took a precious lesson and learned from your past mistake, Ms. Riokou. One: Please do take this seriously....and Two:...Never take on a challenge you were doomed to lose from the start. Now come at me again with that same look of determination in your eyes."

_
"...I looked away for only a split second but...I could have sworn I saw a another spear!"_

Riokou thought back as she backpettled with her heels, trying to stop the bleeding of her cheek but only painting her hand red in attempt.

"Well, Well, you may not have too much care over death but it's a different story with losing isn't it?"

​


----------



## Cjones (Jul 10, 2014)

*Hisashi Fujibayashi*

*The Calling II*_
The Barrier To The Room _












I had no clue what was *happening* to me. 

There was _*no signal*_. 

_*No sign*_

It was *unexpected*.

*Unforeseen*. 

It was as if someone was *calling out to me*, *to my soul*.

*Calling me*. *Calling my soul*. 

The world around me fell silent and inanimate. I could no longer hear the voices of those who had called out to me as I collapsed onto the cold floor of Rita?s laboratory. The thumping of their feet against the metallic floor or the whirring of her machines. There was nothing but the most absolute of silence. That overwhelming pain which washed over me had disappeared and my body felt like a feather caught in those light summer breezes you always hear people talk about. My body was clearly falling, floating through this great darkness. Yet, for some reason, my entire being at this moment, felt so unperturbed like I had no care in the world. Which could only mean one thing. 

I was dead. Yup. Must be what I get for talking about bad about Jon Shina and his unique shittiness as a shinobi. Guess I really can?t see him now. 

*Thump*

There it was again.

My body unexpectedly pulsated again which caused my body spontaneously react. My eyes shot open as a twirled in the air and softly drifted onto what could only be the ground; however, there was no ground to see. The entire area was illuminated faintly, yet as far as my eyes could tell there was nothing more than a great expansive darkness. A smoky haze to filled the place, it was strangely off putting and it seemed to continually stretch into nothingness. It was honestly hard to describe this place it words. From what I could see, it was unmitigated darkness. Nothing was here and despite that, deep within the core this body I could feel it, something, faint though I was. 

?It?s typically against my better judgment to walk into the complete unknown; nonetheless?? I reached onto my back and luckily my bow was still there. Then I took a step forward and this smog like substance began to shift and part, forming a path, telling me that I was free to walk along this road laid out for me. ?I?ll bite.? I spoke as I step forward with no concern. My pace was steady though I was cautious as I walked amidst the shifting haze, letting it lead to wherever it was I needed to go. Walking in such a dim noiseless place reminded of the first time I had met Retsu. Staring directly into the eyes of a void, an abyss of nullity. It was almost like this, yet unlike that time this?seemed more natural to me. I didn?t feel fear, but I felt as if I could truly be myself here. 

Truly be the flamboyant Hisashi. 

In such a realm of pitch blackness, you lose your sense of time or your mind. It seemed like hours as I walked alone guided by the dark. When my eyes finally could see something other than the darkest shade of any color. A towering door of brilliant white which cut toward the top in a symmetrical triangle. Adorned with stained glass including the matching polygon shapes at its center with contrasting handles and hinges that could have only been craved with the finest grained gypsum. I was in awe of this door, mostly for the fact that it was fucking huge, obviously made by some egomaniac, but I guess it looked pretty cool as well. 

*Thump Thump*

Once again my body seemed to act on it?s on as the brilliant the hinged barrier came closer into my view at a very brisk pace. It wasn?t long before I stood before it, in all its splendor, and it was then that was sure, whatever it that familiar feeling was, whatever it was that was calling out to me, it was behind this door. Only once that realization hit me, that the cause of all this was just within my reach?I suddenly felt anxious. I wasn?t afraid, at least that was what I was telling myself. I was getting this overwhelming sensation that everything I was would be challenged tooth and nail Almost instinctively I grabbed the side of my mask, my eyes had begun to ache as I continued to stare in my own world. I found myself in such awe that I completely missed the fact that there were two other beside me. 

?How did you enter this corridor?? A female?s voice broke me out of my trance. 

To my surprise, there were two other people here with me. For a moment as our gazes crossed, I thought maybe they were the ones who called me here, but nah, no way in hell. One was a very fine alabaster skinned lady with two holiday hams stuffed into small shirt and some old guy who, admittedly looked kind of badass, with a mullet. Talk about an odd couple. No way were these two the ones besides, other than my teenage hormones for the lady, I felt nothing for the dude.

Thank god.

?There isn?t an iota of a chance you?re the ones who pulled me here. My body isn?t reacting, which if it was just the prepossessing sight of that lady, wouldn?t have been a problem, but with that dude there I?m thanking a higher power. Anyway, who are you two schmucks?? 
​


----------



## Kei (Jul 10, 2014)

_
[Chunin Exams]
[Kyo Minami]
[Princess and Her Toy Poodle]​_
Kyo almost forgot that the people in Konaha couldn?t take the cold all too well. Looking at the people he had the luck of calling his teammates, it just made him realize that the gods didn?t have a good plan for him.  In front of him there was Edie dressed up as if she was about to walk into a snowy photo shoot and not like someone whose about to go out and fight a dragon. However he noticed the quick side glare she gave him, he just rolled his eyes, but the quicker they get this over with the sooner he could do the next stage and then board a train leaving for Fuzenkagure.

He looked over at the boy next to him, the sigil of the Uchiha clan was on his back, but there was a certain annoyance that came with something like that. The Uchiha clan was slowly coming back, but instead of a clan they felt like more of toy poodles than something he should fear. Although it wasn?t a secret between the clans of the black they didn?t like the toy poodles that called themselves the Uchiha.

He looked at Edie when she deemed herself leader, ?As much as you might think that is a good idea, I don?t think so princess.? Kyo added his thoughts to Edie being their leader. There was no one here fit for being leader, Kyo knew his position, he was a black residences between two of whites people. So appointing himself as head was like a lion appointing himself head of some wolves in the mountain. 

"Sorry, I?m not following orders from YOU and much less from this little shit here."

Kyo eyes widen as he processed the words that the toy poodle spoke. It was surprising that their masters gave them the right to speak and not only that, they could process human tongue. Kyo placed his hands in his pockets.

?Look mutt?.? Kyo called out to the poodles back, ?I don?t know where the fuck your master is, but I?ll gladly show you what happens to dogs that don?t know how to control their mouths.?

?They get fucking put down?? Kyo continued as he looked at the dog walking up the hill of the mountain. He only shrugged his shoulders, the Uchiha had fallen from grace a long time ago and now they were as threatening as barking lapdog. Even lower clans were coming out of the damn sewers and dominating them, the whole clan was nothing but a joke on history and themselves.

  ?How about you act like you were breed to act?.Obedient and cute?.?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Chuunin Exam Finals
How We Got Here*

The frozen tundra of the Iron Country was not a place for pussies. This wasn?t Jack Frost nipping at your nose and frolicking about making snow angels Winter Wonderland, no this was a place for the hardy. The winds swirled at near gale force as the glacial maelstrom ravaged the mountainous landscape of exam grounds. Despite the gelid setting of the steppe the clouds were clear with the sun beating down against the artic shell unable to pierce through. The rays reflected upon the stoic face of the argent haired genin from Spoon Island, young Zellous Kazama. 

_?Wear a trench coat on a sunny island where it?s essentially beach weather year around and wear short sleeved vest in the artic. Mom would give me a good nagging about my lack of sense.?_

The teen mused quietly to himself reflecting fondly on the mother he had not seen in quite some time now. It had been months, but he was sure his mother would be seeing him on TV and would have some choice words for his attire. She would be worried about him because not only was there a dragon to worry about but? Zell looked from side to side at his teammates. There was also Satoshi to worry about. Being so close to the black hearted monster did not cause any rancor in Zell, no it only served to make him a more surreptitiously cautious. The two boys of the group hadn?t really said anything to each other as of yet, and at the moment none of them had, having just been teleported here they needed to get their bearings. But instead Zell found himself helpless at staying on track; he thought back to what got them all here? 

_*Before?.*_

The man was probably in his thirties and wore way too much denim atop of having a wild brown mullet with a tuft of grey at its peak, this was the man they called Jericho.

?You know bub, this is pretty crazy. When I took this exam we didn?t have dragons but at the same time we didn?t have a douchenozzle like moneybags Nakano running the show. I think he?d quite like you if he knew what you had Tenshi do just to get ready for this part of the exam.?

Zell didn?t really give much away as Jericho appeared content to just ramble his worry as oppose to outright stating it. It wasn?t something he had been use to his guardian doing, showing much caring that is. The fact was though that Zell was Jericho?s responsibility but beyond that he couldn?t really stop him from growing.  He couldn?t stop him from traversing into the mysterious ?Corridor? and he couldn?t stop him from this next step.

?I made a promise. I?m not like my father and I think even you know how important it is not to be like that guy. When you make a promise as a man isn?t it your duty to see that promise through to the bitter end??

The mulleted detective couldn?t hold back grinning at his begrudging ward. Little by little he was becoming more Hound than pup and with that Jericho relented with a nod, finally giving his blessing.

?It?s not everyday you actually ask to be on a team with a guy you were locked in a death match with.?

?It?s not every dinner Tenshi let?s it slip that it?s going to be a team challenge for the first stage of the finale. There's no telling what the actual objective could be and what he'll do if he's left to his own devices. Plus Kirisaki will have my back. I know if it?s the both of us we can definitely keep him in check.?

?Still kid you have to realize they would have never agreed to this suggestion if Tenshi hadn?t spoken to Asswipe Naky Fuck on your behalf and told him it would spike ratings to have you guys as a team. They think you guys will kill each other on camera.?

Zell didn?t really want to have the conversation or like where it was going. He was aware of what he had done because he was the one who had done it. It was all established as a guilt trip because if some great harm befell Zell then Tenshi would blame herself. 

?I?m sorry to have put Tenshi and even Kirisaki in such a position, but it?s something I have to do. Me, Kirisaki, and Satoshi will be a team for this next phase. I?ll keep that monster in check and if I get the chance I?ll rip away his darkness.?

*Now?*

There was no sign of 150-meter dragon with a big black ?B? on its chest, just three teenagers and a rather blustery awkwardness. As far as the lustry flowed diety of bassiosity could tell Kirisaki was different somehow, she was much colder. She had changed much more drastically during the hiatus than Zell had. When it came to Satoshi, well why would he really want to get Satoshi talking? Given their last encounter it had provided a bunch of groan inducing soliloquys on human nature.  They needed to start communicating and talking so this left him with the groan inducing option? Why did Zell push to have the teams fixed again?

?So I know nothing about hunting for dragons and well quite frankly I didn?t know they really existed until twenty minutes ago. Considering we have to find one specific dragon I?m opening to suggestions. I know you like playing with action figures and dolls when you?re not busy maiming and murdering so what do you say Satoshi??​


----------



## Olivia (Jul 11, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Chunin Exams: Not What I Expected

Today's outfit was rather simple, I wore charcoal colored pair of slacks that came down to my shoes, which had been brown stylzed boots, and a dark grey colored shirt, fit tightly around my body, ending slightly below my pants line with the arm lengths reaching my bicep. I could have chosen to be more stylish, but I decided it would be best to dress formally, knowing that we would be pitted into battle.

But I wasn't expecting what we were going to battle. The final exams were being split into three different portions. The first being that a team of three shinobi would be defeating a dragon, second we would defeat a perfect clone of ourselves, and finally it would be a free for all. One would think the existence of dragons would be what would shock me, but that was wrong.

What shocked me was my team. Satoshi, Zell, and myself all on the same team? How will that work out? Truth be told I was quite worried on the outcome, I doubted we could even work together functionally. On the other hand there did happen to be a plus side to that mission, maybe I could mend the two so they won't be at each others throats. No, that was too hopeful.

Soon enough we were transported to the freezing land of the Iron Country, where all I could see was pure white. The air around us felt brisk to say the least, and my body started shivering naturally. I was glad I decided against wearing the dark blue skirt as my legs would be so cold I would probably not be able to move, but my lack of long sleeves on my arms were pretty tortuous. I grabbed my arms with my hands and rubbed them slightly, trying to warm myself up.

It was then I took a look at my two teammates, Satoshi and Zell. Satoshi was one I couldn't completely understand. He murders and loves torturing people, but accepted my offer for a simple blood vile. Maybe he wasn't so difficult to deal with. But on the other hand was Zell, who I assumed wouldn't be able to stand Satoshi. Not after what he did to the two of us. I could understand, I had that exact same sentiment when I first re-witnessed him. 

Now was not the time to be sentimental though, but could Zell handle it? We had been suddenly transported to a nigh remote location with no help, forced to team up with a former enemy to kill a mythological creature in freezing weather conditions. All of this would be enough to make some sort of reaction come from anyone. As soon as I noticed him open his mouth I waited for the worst.

Surprisingly it wasn't all that bad. He took a few jibes at Satoshi, but it didn't seem like he was being unreasonable. However it seemed like he was too fixated on Satoshi, as one in his position would be. He was now forced to team up with Satoshi, the man who tried to kill him, it's no wonder he was addressing him first. But I felt that there was a need to speak up.

"Zell I know this is sudden, but if we want this portion of the exams to work out then we need to throw away our past and save it for later. We can't be holding ill will for Satoshi and expect this team to work while we slay the targeted beast. For this we'll have to work together completely, and that is why I think we should treat each other with respect, at least until the end of this portion of the exams. You can make any jibes you want at him after the fact."

With that said I was majorly impressed with Zell. Instead of butting heads with Satoshi and causing an even greater conflict he decided it would be best to deal with him in a non violent manner. This speech I just gave him, he was already practicing that. I probably shouldn't ask any more of him, he's probably already at his limit just by being around Satoshi, I don't want to be the final stick the breaks the camel's back.

"Well besides that I did come up with an idea. Zell, from what I've seen you work best with taijutsu and speed. Your strength in that area is what will be the deciding factor in getting the dragons fang. While Satoshi's hidden mechanisms are great against shinobi, I'm sure what it'd do against that things scales, so that's why..."

I paused for a moment. Why I paused, I didn't even know. Something just bothered me about it. Maybe it was because Zell suffered at the hands of what I was about to recommend, or maybe it was something else in its entirety, but regardless I knew I had to recommend the option. With confidence, I uttered:

"Satoshi and I may be able to stop the beasts movement. Satoshi with his poison, and myself with my electricity. Like what happened with you, I can accelerate its heart-rate with my lightning chakra, causing Satoshi's poison to spread through its body faster. But that counts on multiple factors, like how much poison is needed to immobilize a creature of that size, where would I need to strike it with electricity to make its blood pump faster, would my electricity even have an effect?..."

I stopped to ponder while bringing my hand up to my chin. While my plan was simple but doable in theory, we simply had no knowledge on how dragons and their bodies worked. Would the poison even affect it? Do they even have flowing blood? Or do we have to beat it completely physically to put it down? These were all viable questions. Lowering my hand I asked:

"What do you guys think?"
​


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
 *PART 62*
_A Peculiar Adventure With Three Dragons

_
Akaya's response caught Edie off guard. She's used to Ryoko yapping her mouth, acting like she's hot stuff around Konoha. She's used to Kirisaki not being afraid to defend herself despite how pathetic it looks. Perhaps most importantly, she's used to Kyo, the crimson-haired boy with a sharp tongue stood near her always talking absolute shit. So when this little kid who looked like puberty had just knocked at his door tried to shut her down, her first reaction wasn't anger but a gasp of disbelief.

"Sorry, I'm not following orders from _*YOU*_..." He snapped, looking disconnected from life and not bothered by the cold at all despite wearing tacky denim shorts and a thin-as-paper shirt. "And much less from this little shit here." He shot a stare colder than the Land of Iron at Kyo, which Edie didn't take much notice of as she was still standing there with a cross between gawping and a smirk. "At any rate, that's indeed a good direction," Akaya added, continuing on past Edie as if he was assuming the role of leader. _Yuck_.

"_Excuse me?_ Who are you to think you have the grounds to be talking to *me* like that considering you look no older than twelve years old! I'm going to be eighteen in a couple weeks and---!!"


"Look mutt, I don't know where the fuck your master is, but I'll gladly show you what happens to dogs that don't know how to control their mouths."

Not only was Akaya shut down, the sheer amount of bitch in that sentence created a sort of gravitational field that shut down everyone within a sixty meter radius, which included Edie. The surprises just kept on coming, as it seemed that she had positively rubbed off on Kyo given that his balls had finally dropped. She was about to dish him a compliment out when he reloaded his Minigun and carried on unleashing hell on the scrawny little Uchiha.

"They get put down... So how about you act like you were bred to act... Obedient and cute..."

Now it sounded a little too personal. The Nakano was wondering if Kyo's clan had some sort of rivalry with the Uchiha, or maybe some tea had been spilled a while back leaving salt to just be inherited generations after generations. Being of a family that had so much power it would be pointless to try and fight anyway, the only experience she'd had with these clan wars is the little story Ryoko once told her of the dislike the Hyūga have for certain Kumogakure clans after a foiled kidnapping plot nearly two centuries ago. What could start off as simply having your dog pee on the wrong lawn could turn into a battle between clans that lasts hundred of years, all because of held grudges. Did Kyo have one of those?

Smitten with Kyo's weapon of choice against Akaya, she couldn't resist on throwing in a compliment here and there. "Wow Kyo, I had no idea you'd been working on your bitch! Tell me, do you like practice in the mirror? I find that to be really effective, you can even act out how they might re---"

Unfortunately, the cold aura coming from Kyo made Edie quickly realise only she practices being a bitch in a mirror and her words soon faltered afterwards. "Hohohohohoho, who am I kidding!? You're not quite on that level yet, but you'll get there one day! _Hohohoho..._"

For once, she felt the least... dangerous here. Not in terms of shinobi battle prowess, but in the firing of gunshots. These two were having a full on Cold War in the cold while she was just cheering for the boy she disliked the least. At the very least, Kyo was somewhat bearable. There was even some moments where she dare say she thought positive of him, such as just now. Their relationship was like a friendship in denial, where the two were undoubtedly friends from a third person view but took pleasure in treating each other like shit. Compare that to her relationship with Akaya which was non-existent, although she had a strange feeling about him, like he knew more about her than she did him. The way he emphasized 'you' made her think he knew more about her than he let on, which creeped her out more than it intrigued.​


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_
*PART 4*​ Edie felt redundant. Kei was explaining the mission as sort of espionage, infiltrating a rival academy that her father wanted to send Tate to because apparently kids are returning with personality swaps. However, it felt like she was talking to Kyo and that he was just talking to her, leaving Edie stood on the doorstep of Chō Chō's with two hands full of designer shopping bags, looking rather blank. There was something close to a frown threatening to crack through but she held it back, instead narrowing her gaze at Kei who just wouldn't shut her mouth up. 

Kei presented a tacky white uniform which looked like something Edie wouldn't even burn for warmth. Being such a poor peasant she was, Kei waved it about like it was gold dust. The Nakano with money falling out of her ears couldn't help but smirk as she tightened her grip on her Zing bags, just in case she tried to nick one of her dresses. Things got really cringey however when Kyo started stretching Kei's cheeks like elastic. There was honestly vomit crawling up the blonde's throat, forcing her to drop her bags to the floor and cover her mouth before it hurled out everywhere. The manager of Chō Chō would never forgive her for vomiting on the doorstep of Konoha's flagship branch and Kei was certainly not worth losing that over.

When the two broke apart, she looked at Kyo and then Edie with a smile that made Edie grimace. "If you want to come then I will happily accept the help~"

Kyo grabbed her map, acting all over-protective and crap. "I've already said I'm not letting you do that mission by yourself. I'll just lead the way, because it seems you get lost easily."

"You two are disgusting," Edie deadpanned, flicking her hair over her shoulder with a sigh. "Watching the interaction between you both as well as hearing the lack of knowledge you both have for the Charles school leaves me balancing between a laugh and a bitchy insult for you both."

Hopping off the step of Chō Chō's to the click of her heels hitting the stone street, Edie looked at Kyo while she spoke as looking at the scrawny Kei was unbearable to say the least. "You guys are infiltrating one of the shittest schools in the world, right? Well, who better to ask than a high school girl herself!? Charles are an awful school. The Sakura Haruno Medical Academy has a bit of a rivalry with them when it comes to the leaderboards even though we would completely thrash them all in a fight given we are shinobi and they mostly aren't. In fact, we all look forward to the Five Nation Sports Day as the non-ninja schools just get obliterated...!" Edie gave her shampooed locks yet another flick. "Mostly by us that is."

She yanked the uniform out of Kei's hand and examined it. If she was to put it on, it would probably be much too tight given she's actually developed breasts and hips while Kei still resembles a twelve year old girl. "If you want to be convincing, you'll have to be a bitch~"
​


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*_
School Blues_
 
Fifty-two minutes left.

Staring at the big white clock just above the whiteboard, Edie watched the big hand tick every second with a bored expression. Her chin rested in her hand and her eyes barely paying attention alongside the majority of the other Sakura Haruno Medical Academy students sat in their parallel lined desks. 

"Medical Ninja are primarily support shinobi and the best at that," Began Dr. Yui Kuriyama, leading the lesson today due to the absence of the usual chakra control teacher due to a bout of diarrhea. "Not only do they heal their teammates but the most skilled of shinobi enhance their teammates. A simple but incredibly useful technique for this is the Chakra Transfer Technique."

A new jutsu? Now Edie's interest was peaked! She glanced up from her boredom-induced slouch, blinking a few times to regain her eyesight.

"How is it done? Rather simple. Am?, if you would so kindly come up to demonstrate!"

The timid Yamanaka who was a devout follower of super-bitch Mirai Haruno pointed at herself with trembling lips as if she couldn't believe someone actually chose her for something other than a human shield. "_M-Me?_ You want me to demonstrate Kuriyama-sensei?"

"Yes, I want to show the class how by using the Chakra Transfer Technique, I can enhance your Shintenshin no Jutsu to be almost instantaneous!"

The girl who even by Edie's own admission was strikingly beautiful raised up from her desk and stood at the front of the class. She stared at everyone's watchful eyes with a worried look. 

"Am?, perform the Shintenshin no Jutsu on Edie."

"H-Huh?"

"_*WHAAAAAT!?*_"

The whole class gasped with surprise, with Edie's the loudest and whiniest of all. "_*WHY ME YOU OLD HAG!?*_"

"Is that an insult Miss Nakano? Do I have to stop this lesson and head to the principal's office to contact your father?" Touch?. She was playing that game. Edie sort of wanted to learn this Chakra Transfer Technique and also had her eye on a new navy sweater in Chō Chō's. The heiress wasn't about to lose a credit card for a month over this.

"No it wasn't, Ku-ri-ya-ma-sen-sei." The most fake of fake smiles on her face, Edie rested her case and waited patiently at her desk to have her mind possessed by a half-hearted Yamanaka.

"Okay class. The principals of the Chakra Transfer Technique are identical to the Shōsen Jutsu - you simply focus your chakra throughout the target's body, providing them with an added supply so their body can use it to their will. Remember not to convert it into medical chakra. You're simply providing them with chakra, not healing their wounds. Trying to use this but ending up with the Shōsen Jutsu will lead to unnecessary exhaustion!" The humorously short lady was thankfully the same height as Am?, meaning when she placed her palms on the Yamanaka's back it looked rather natural. A transparent bubble formed around her hands with wisps of blue flowing into the trembling girl. Chakra was clearly being transferred, but the effects would only be noticeable when Edie was to be possessed.

"When you're ready, Am?!!"

"R-Right!"

"Yes Am?..." Continuing her fake yet intimidating smile, Edie stared at the girl with her hands neatly clasped on her desk and her eyes staring straight into the Yamanaka's soul. "When. You're. Ready."

Throwing up the unique handsign for the mind transfer technique, the class watched with anticipation to what would happen next!

"_*Shintenshin no Jutsu!!*_"

Silence. Silence fell on the class as Am? fell to the floor in perfect coordination with Edie, who was now slumped lifelessly on her desk. Although it was uncertain if the jutsu had actually succeeded, the class assumed it had worked as the timing was perfect. The second Am? launched her mind, Edie had presumably already been possessed! This was beyond impressive for what looked like a simple technique given that even at the range of just twenty meters from the front of the class to the back, there would've been a delay between the girls falling.

_"Did it work?"
"Is Edie there?"
"As if, Am? probably failed it even with Kuriyama-sensei's assistance!"
_​
The class whispered and gossiped as they waited in anticipation for Edie to arise. Even Kuriyama appeared to be on the edge of her tethers.

"I..." Gasps filled the class as Edie rose from her desk, her head lowered.

"I-I think it succeeded...!"

The stutter and sudden softer tone from Edie was perfect confirmation of it's success. The Nakano heiress was honestly temped to force Am? out of her body but she couldn't. Her soul was even more overbearing than before, as if it was mixed with something else. There felt like extra locks and gates between her conscience and Am?'s. Was this the effect of Kuriyama's chakra? Was this the effect of the Chakra Transfer Technique?

"Excellent work, Am?! As you can see, the possession is absolute. With my added assistance, Edie would find it incredibly hard if not impossible to force Am? out, not to mention the increase in speed of the otherwise infamously slow technique! You can release the technique now."

Clasping her hands together, 'Edie' squeezed her eyes shut as her hair began to levitate around her. "_*RELEASE!!*_" She yelled, sending a flurry of chakra from the Nakano's body to her original. Just moments after it was complete, each girl was back to their normal selves.

"Now everyone, pair up and practice your Chakra Transfer Technique!" Upon her command, the students instantly found partners and began spreading out across the huge classroom, practicing their small yet appropriate techniques indoors and seeing how they would turn out enhanced. Most of the jutsu used were medical ninjutsu, but Edie had a better idea.

"You're with me, Am?!" 

"H-Huh?"

With a mischievous smile, Edie leaped out of her seat and placed her palms on the Yamanaka's back, forming the same transparent bubble as Kuriyama demonstrated. 

"_*TRY IT!!*_"

Just by speaking in a sharper tone, Am? was already terrified. She threw up her hands with her eyes closed and quickly formed the Shintenshin handsign, yelling out the name of the technique. However, unbeknownst to her and to Edie's joy, Am? couldn't see she had aimed the powered up jutsu at none other than Kuriyama herself.

"H-Hey, wait just a second--!!"

"_*SUPER POWERED SHINTENSHIN NO JUTSU!!*_"

*- Chakra Transfer Technique training complete -*​


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2014)

_
[Until Now....And For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kei and Kyo]
_​
Kei wasn?t a strong girl, not physically nor in any other way, but she could act, Kyo knew that much. Although with Edie attitude towards Kei, she could see that actors mask crumble, her shoulders began to drop and her smiles didn?t last too long on her face. It was these things that ticked at Kyo, and if this was any other setting then he knew he would have tried to go at the blonde throat. 

However, he was at the moment leashed by Kei to make sure he had stayed calm throughout it all.  She was so worried about how he was going to react that she went out of her way to do something troublesome.

Although if she wanted to do that, then he would let her have the headache that came with it, and there was no spite in that thought. She had to learn about what happens when she did unnecessary things such as this, having Edie to come with, putting his emotions on lockdown and have him in this eternal state of enlightenment.  

Kei laughed weakly at what Edie said, but she didn?t understand that she was serious, ?I guess that is official then, thank you for joining Miss Nakano.? She smiled before looking up at him as if wanting to see his thoughts on the matter. Kyo closed his eyes and turned away from her before beginning to walk, she was allowed to do anything she wanted, Kyo wasn?t going to hold her back, but she wanted Edie, she got Edie.

As he walked ahead of them he heard Kei, ?Sakura Haruno Academy?  That is really awesome! I heard only the best of the best medical ninjas get accepted and even those who are gifted still have to be placed on the waiting list!? Kyo grit his teeth, don?t praise the woman, she probably paid someone off to get in. Kyo almost mentally slapped himself, that is exactly what she did wasn?t it, Kyo looked behind him and looked at Edie, and she didn?t seem like the type to be smart and studious?.Just a loud mouth who just threw money around. 

?Congratulations then Nakano, I wish you the best of luck!? Kei said, but then she thought for a minute, ?It?s three of us, the original mission had four?.Ah?.?

Kyo looked behind him again and saw Kei look around, ??I?I totally forgot??

?Don?t worry I thought about something.? Kyo said before pointing to the gate, ?It looks like we are here?.I think??



Kei looked at him with a questioning glare, ?Bad sense of direction? Doesn?t know where she is going?? Before smiling, ?It looks like our future heir is the same way?.?

She snickered before Kyo grabbed her head and forced it to look at the golden plaque that was right in front of the gate, 

?Let?s add bad eye sight to your list as well.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 11, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
_When Elements Collide, Part IV_

______________________​
A few burns, here and there, but there was nothing alarming bad yet. They'd all just come from grazes rather than direct hits and the pumping adrenaline inside his body alleviated the bites of pain. Still, Ren couldn't deny that Jeeha was a deceptively formidable foe. _"He's fast and agile, and seems to be catching onto how I move now..."_ Ren thought to himself, looking at the soft swell on his forearm from where he'd been kicked. Sweat beaded his skin and trickled down his brow. He could feel the elders watching him, the ancient masters of the Land of Fire, examining each of their every moves. 

Jeeha came again, leaping high into the air with an attempt to uppercut. Moving back, Ren shot out two of his arms again, assuming a mantis-like stance as his limbs moved to deflect the attack, one hand pushing down on the wrist and the other rising up to block another attack. Then, stepping outwards, the Houki lunged forward to throw a punch whilst the martial artist was still in the air. "Gotcha!" he smirked.

*"Ha!"* the Shin grunted, giving a spin in mid-air as he shot a leg out for a mid-air backwards kick, forcing Ren to once again adopt the defensive to block the leg. 

The Houki grimaced, moving backwards again whilst his opponent made another charge. _"I need to stop giving him the initiative,"_ is thought to himself as he brought his arms up again, his palms wide open as he relaxed his muscles for fluidity and speed. On the instant the punch began to close in on his face, he stepped to the side, the underside of his left arm catching Jeeha by his elbow whilst the wrist of his right arm blocked the rest of the punch, effectively trapping his entire arm. It was the chopstick counter. With shock, his purple eyes widened in surprise, but not before the sensor made another move, bringing his leg forward to sweep Jeeha off the ground while he couldn't move away. 

Reflexively, the fire user leapt up to avoid his attack, his body twisting itself as it glided through the air, slowly sliding his arm from out of Ren's grasp. "*Jeeha kick!*" he declared to the heavens, his  right leg thrusting down towards Ren like a powerful harpoon, though the boy managed to evade it at the last second by leaning backwards. 

"Nice try," he muttered, bringing his body back in for a right cross as gravity took over Jeeha's ariel move, "but your movements are too big."

"Please. I _got_ this," he scoffed with smugness so palpable that Ren could almost see the grin on the auburn haired shinobi's face as he continued to fall, his back to Ren's approaching fist. Suddenly, before his punch connected, Jeeha twisted his body again, his left leg raised high into the air in preparation for an axe-kick. The last thing Ren saw before his left leg smashed down on his shoulder and sent him flying away was Jeeha's confident grin.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 11, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Satoshi's Motel,  Konohagakure ? Land of Iron]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 65: In the Shadow of the Dragon]​
Sweat beaded on Satoshi's brow, it was a few days later. On top of it being another mundane day in the life of, it would soon become obvious that today would be the start of the last legs of the Chunin Exams. A carrier Hawk lands on the Motel's window seal and three loud pecks later it takes flight leaving the rolled scroll where it once stood. Walking to the window, Satoshi pulls up attaching a thread to the parchment and pulls it in before closing the window, tuning away and walking back to his makeshift work station. His eyes weren't as dark, but since he arrived here in Konohagakure, sometime before the start of the Exams, he's had little sleep. Less considering his rapid state of mental faculties. A moment or two passes before he sits back down and his door, on cue, opens to allow Naoko unrestricted access to his room.

"I thought I told you to get enough rest, you've been sleeping poorly since we've got here." the woman's voice was blunt. overbearing and cut like a knife. But the teen could have cared less at that moment. "What do you have there?" realizing that Satoshi was going to ignore her, she promptly changed the subject while she started to rummage through her supplies, if she remembered correctly; she had a vile of sleep inducing poison. If he wasn't going to sleep willingly, she was going to help him out. "If the seals of the Nakano House, Kage High Council and S.H. Medical Academy is any indication, it's probably an announcement about there being a third leg of the Chunin Exams." is the reply given as he peered into the Microscope he bought, at inflated cost, so he could study Kirisaki's blood.

"Aren't you going to open it?", "I'm not all that interested to be quite honest. These Exams are little more than Blood Sport for a carnage craving public." is replied. Naoko snatches the scroll from the air with as much indignation that she could muster at the boy. "If this is indeed an announcement  to a third leg, you do know you're going. Right? If not for the pride of Suna or to become a Chunin... then you will do it because you are told too." is stated. Her eyes fall over the parchment  and start to scroll down it. On a single glance at the official seals, Satoshi had correctly deduced that it was an announcement that had to do with the Exams. "Be quick there boy; the Exams continue today, be at the central Konoha Arena in four hours." is demanded. Dropping the scroll she bit her lip, was he going to be okay?

The vile of poison now held is slipped back into her Kit, it'd have to wait. Unless his prediction of his own death came to fruition. "Did you hear me Satoshi?", "Yes, don't worry. I have no intention of violating an order. You can either stay, or go. Just shut up." his tone wasn't one of amusement. It was one of droll boredom, a very familiar tone. It wasn't weak nor was if firm. It was the boy that was Satoshi and for a moment Naoko breathed a sigh of relief, maybe he was back to normal. He rarely slept anyway. "Don't be late." the words tingled at his ear followed shortly by the soft slamming of his door. "Just what happened to you Nun?" with distractions all but gone Satoshi was back on his work. 

It was a question wrapped in a mystery stuffed in a conundrum and tossed into maelstrom of inquiry. Something had happened to the girl, something that even his mind couldn't comprehend. So he didn't try, all he wanted to know is what it was. His green eyes peer through the lenses down onto the specimen of blood. If the fact that Kirisaki's blood didn't clot wasn't intriguing enough, it had been hours before he got to his room and the blood was still fresh, the fact that there seemed to be a coating on the individual cells was. Flipping the base of the lenses over, Satoshi gets a stronger magnification and a tint of blue comes into focus. "What are you?" is asked after he pulled back. Then looking to the fridge he sighs. He'd not get to delve deeper into this mystery until he got home. The Pit had a fully furnished lab and where he failed to unlock the mysteries of Edie's blood. This seemed induced chemically. So he'd figure this one out. 

Flipping the switch he pulled the slide from the clamps and destroyed it. Stretching he looked to the clock that hung on his wall, he still had a few hours before he had to be at the Arena. So food became a priority. Clamping Yoroi no Doru on he then slides his cloak on, to hide it. Walking to the door he gives one last look to the fridge where he kept the sample. Flipping the light switch he closes the door. ~

_-Arena, A few Hours Later_

Satoshi looked blankly at the midget onstage as she spoke, she was one of the few people that he'd ever met that made him feel fear. Such a small frame and capable of such wicked damage. It was through her devilish tendencies and schemes that he had to be Akane's Teacher for the better part of a week before the Exams officially started and in that week Satoshi almost went mad. The redheaded girl was a nightmare. One of the few that'd give Chuck Norris bad dreams, be _his_ boogeyman. His lips curled at the memories, but before he could be mentally sick a pane of glass slid up around him from his platform. Being pulled into the ground along with his would be team mates he quickly finds himself being teleported through time and space only to appear in the barren waste that was the Land of Iron. There they stood in the shadow  of one of the colossal wolf like peaks of the mountain.

His skin lightly tingled from the sudden movement of the technique that had ushered them here, but that was mild to what Naoko routinely put him through back in the pit. Sucking on his lower lip, he largely ignored Kirisaki and Zell who was there as well as his gears had started to turn. His eyes scanned the terrain and he was quickly sizing up their chances. Footage ran from the Exams ran through his mind. The Battle between Akaya, Akane and those mystery Ninja quickly pop into his head. Seemed the Uchiha boy was at least trained by some Inuzuka, probably the Anbu that was with him on the S-Ranked Mission. Who ever he was with meant they could track by him, as he seemed to be somewhat on par with the Redheaded Akane, whose sense of smell befuddled him. She was on the team with Ryu the molasses man and Hatori. The boy who had been at the center of the Ogama mystery. That meant that at least two teams could track by scent. 

That left Ren, after attaining the Flag, it was shown that he had sensor abilities, which made sense when he thought back to the Mission that involved him running interference over the Nakano Maid.



> _“So I know nothing about hunting for dragons and well quite frankly I didn’t know they really existed until twenty minutes ago. Considering we have to find one specific dragon I’m opening to suggestions. I know you like playing with action figures and dolls when you’re not busy maiming and murdering so what do you say Satoshi?”_​



Satoshi's green eyes cut to Zell after he spoke. He broke the preverbal ice in a land of snow with a jab at him being a puppeteer. Stay classy, right? Sadly Satoshi didn't share Zell's enthusiasm to start a fight. But the other part, well it was a real concern. But before Satoshi could reply a voice of reason came in the form of Kirisaki speaking up.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 11, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Mountains, Land of Iron]​*
[Chūnin Exams 66: In the Shadow of the Dragon II]​


> _
> "Zell I know this is sudden, but if we want this portion of the exams to work out then we need to throw away our past and save it for later. We can't be holding ill will for Satoshi and expect this team to work while we slay the targeted beast. For this we'll have to work together completely, and that is why I think we should treat each other with respect, at least until the end of this portion of the exams. You can make any jibes you want at him after the fact."
> 
> 
> ...



The more we change, the more we stay the same. That statement seemed to Echo in Kirisaki. Even killing as many people as she may have, she was pushing reason with the unreasonable and the deranged. With not a word Satoshi finally turns to his two teammates. "I know only what myth say about dragons and I won't even hesitate to guess about their anatomy or if they can even be poisoned as was suggested. But."

There was always a but

"I think I have a little insight, did either of you watch the Chunin Exams?" the question was redundant, right? Anyone that would label themselves Ninja would be smart to browse the competition, right? "There is a contestant by the name of Ryu participating. I've had some dealings with him in the past. He is one of the few people that makes the Nakano Heiress seem intelligent." Satoshi didn't know if either of them had met Edie, but if they had this would likely be a surprise that anyone can make Edie look smart. "He has a strange ability, he can transform his body into a dragon like state. Not sure or care why, he just can. In the Exams, he shown the ability to sprout a tail now as well. 

With that being said, it's underside seemed soft and his scaling gradually shifted to a white from it's back scales. Which may mean a dragon's underbelly, if his is ability is in any relation to the actual creature, may be it's weak point. So it's heart, stomach, liver and intestines can be fair game if the anatomy of a dragon is similar to other living creatures. That however.' is added as he turned to the horizon while he pulled his cloak off. His harness seemed to shine in the light. He didn't want to show his new weapon off so soon, but he needed his arms bare for this. Now only in his Body Suit and weapon harness he hands his cloak over to Kirisaki who seemed to be chilled. "Isn't our top concern. There are likely three teams out there that can track these animals. Ren in the exams showed some Sensor ability while both Akane and Akaya have shown the ability to track by scent. Akane has seen a Dragon before, one appeared in the Exams. So she knows what one can smell like. Her team has that in their advantage.

None of us have those abilities. So we have to play hide and seek or." turning back to the pair Satoshi had a Kunai in hand. "We can bait it. From what myth would have us to believe Dragons are territorial, meaning that we were transported to the area our dragon calls home, so the likelihood that we'd draw the wrong one is low. I'll bleed myself and draw it to as we search for it." Satoshi's eyes cut to Kirisaki, she could bleed forever and not die from it, but he didn't want to put her on the spot nor get Zell going. And he wasn't going to suggest Zell do it either as that may antagonize the idiot. They needed to work as a team if they were going to survive and it'd be illogical for Satoshi to hamper there chances of living. As he doubted even with her immortality Kirisaki could survive being digested as she shown very little regenerative abilities. While he cared little for Zell, he sort of did for her. 

His eyes cut back to Zell who was now looking at him curiously. Spinning the Kunai in hand he pulled his V cut neck to the side baring a bit of his chest a second later the tip of the blade touches it, over his heart. "Unless you're still intent on trying to cut the darkness from my heart like you threatened. Would you like the first blood on your hands to be that of a monster that has murdered in cold blood over two hundred lives?"~


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin Exams 3rd Stage] - Land of Iron*

_*Dragon Slaying Adventure: The Princess, The Chicken and The Dog II*​_
The boy let out a small laugh after he heard what the red-haired boy said. Get put down? Cute? What was that guy even talking about? The only conclusion Akaya could come to was that those guys were indeed retards, people who have been spoiled to the very end and only knew how to talk."Get put down? And who will put me down? a chicken like you?"he asked with a mocking tone of voice, it was really funny"I doubt a spoiled brat from a third rate village full of traitorous filth can do anything. You are good with your mouth though, wonder if your mother is the same?"he threw in the mindless insult emphasizing on the double sense in his words just testing how the boy would react, if his parents were dead it would touch a nerve if not, the better it was. Of course, what he said from the village wasn?t a lie, those bastards betrayed Iwa, the White, and decided to join with Kiri and Suna, knowing that they were too weak to fight by themselves at the beginning, they were smart indeed by making allies with the people who had the same sort of stupid ideals but that didn?t make them more than mere snakes.

"Well can?t expect much of someone from Fuzen, you all die so fast it?s not even fun. No wonder Suna and Kiri are always covering your asses, you can?t do shit by yourselves and of course the clans leading that place are just as mediocre as possible."Akaya said without even looking at them once while still walking, if they coudl see his cold stare they would realize how much those words meant coming from the Uchiha."By the way, after this would you like me to give you the headbands of your comrades I killed during the last exam? You see, I took them as a prize so I would let everyone know how shitty the level of that village and the rest was but, they are just accumulated trash by now."the poisonous tone in his words while looking around trying to find a good way to go to the place they decided.

"Oh and could you two do me a favor? Let?s make this fast okay? I don?t know what the hosts were thinking when they put Nakano-oujou and myself with a useless dirtbag from the Black but  I hope you don?t want to see my face again as much as I don?t want to ruin my chances of passing this exam by killing you here."Akaya spoke calmly there as he decided that there was no way to take that would make the walking shorter,"Didn?t they give us a map or something? You know I doubt they are expecting us to meet a Dragon with a giant note on its stomach with the letter *E*, just by chance."the jinchuuriki asked but still without looking at them, he wante dto have the least contact with his team mates as possible. If a fight with the dragon broke out, he was already trained to match anyone?s fighting style and become a good support so the team work during a fight wasn?t what worried him of course, only on his side since he wouldn?t know if the other two would be able to work together.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 11, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
_When Elements Collide, Part V_

______________________​
"Ooh, that was a good one!" Fū beamed, pleased that the constant back and forth of attacking and dodging had ended in his grandson's favour. "I really should teach him to work on those names, though..." he lamented, giving a shake of his head. 

"That's why I tell him the jutsu names," Kyōdō explained. 

---

Ren hit the bark of a tree, grunting in pain as he collided against it. "I can't believe I didn't notice the feint..." he groaned. Compared to Makoto, the cocky fire dancer was a lot trickier to fight. His blows hurt a lot less, but he was just as good and just as fast, on top of being trickier. The Houki just wasn't used to seeing tricks and misdirections in close combat anymore after weeks of sparring with someone as straight forward as the jumpsuit wearing idiot. He got up, his blurred vision sharpening as all the doubles began to merge into one.

"Why don't we kick it up a notch and add some ninjutsu into this as well?" Jeeha suggested, though didn't bother waiting for a reply. His hands flew into it's familiar motions, moving through sheer muscle memory. Snake, ram, monkey, boar, horse and then a final tiger seal to complete the jutsu as he expelled a stream of fire from his mouth. _*"Katon: gōkakyū no jutsu!"*_

Under the furious embers of the fire ninjutsu, even the cool morning air evaporated away, replaced with a smothering heat which caused Ren's beads of sweat to intensify as it neared him. "This guy..." he cursed to himself, jumping into the air to avoid the fireball, but consequently coming face to face with yet another unpleasant surprise. 

"Yo!" Jeeha greeted him with a smile, his arms pulled back and balled into fists. "Let me show you a Jeeha _classic_. It's called the *ryū chēn buyō*!"

*dragon chain dance: a rapid flurry of kicks to an opponent once they're in the air

His next movements came at an almost blinding speed, his arms turning into nothing more than mere shadows of motions as they flew at Ren's chest, cracking against his ribs and abdomen. A final punch shot forward, aiming to send the human punching bag flying away, but hit the hard surface of a blue box. _*"Akutibunisuru: Rantan,"*_ he breathed, another lantern below his feet whilst the fire dragon began to fall.  Leaping off of his box, Ren dove in straight afterwards, bringing the heel of his foot crashing against his chest on impact, and then leaping away with his other foot.

"Not bad..." he grunted, removing himself from the dirt, bits and pieces of earth dripping off his shirt. His face was dirtied, but didn't lost it's smile. "But it's gonna take a lot more than a kick to keep the _J-man_ down," Jeeha said, pointing at himself with a thumb.

Ren just stared. "Did you... just call yourself the J-man?" he asked slowly, slightly incredulous that there existed people actually stupid enough to call themselves that. 

"That's what my peeps call me, yeah," he said proudly, sliding a hand through his auburn locks. 

"Ku..." The Houki snorted, his back slouching as he clutched at his sides. "Kuhahahahahahaha! That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard! How could anyone think that's a good name?"

"Hey, shut u--"

"Kahahahahaha! J-man!"

"It's not that fun--"

"Stop it, you're killing me... J-man. Hahahahaha!"

*"Katon: gōkakyū no jutsu!"* the teen roared, his face turning a shade of red as he produced another blast of fire, though this time, Ren didn't dodge. The fireball exploded into uncontrolled embers, colouring the area in an orange glare and filling it up with a cloud of smoke. Jeeha breathed slowly, watching carefully as the smoke receded. His eyes then widened. In place of the charred Houki he was expecting was a perfectly unroasted one, standing calmly, though messy, behind a triangle shaped barrier of translucent blue. 

Ren shook his head, smiling in amusement. "But seriously. J-man? This isn't some hip hop manga you're in, you idiot," he said, his fingers intertwined in a handseal. *"Houki Sensu Raiton: Raikou Shinju."*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Chuunin Exam Finals
One Upsmanship*

Zell stood there cross armed at the attempts to goad him. He was doing his best to hide his frustration and for all of his patented ennui but he had underestimated how much Satoshi made his skin crawl. Every word had Zell's pretty face turning to a camera and making silly 'oh brother please shut the fuck up' mugs. It wasn't like Satoshi had to do much to push his buttons it was just his entire state of being, his existence was the living breathing equivalent of someone shitting on a floor Zell had cleaned. The way Kirisaki chided him for taking harmless digs at the puppeteer had been a sore point as well. It wasn't so much that she was wrong in her words it was the fact she even vocalized it after what Satoshi had done to them. It wasn't exactly a small thing either. He had essentially held them prisoner and threatened to kill one of them so the other one could live with the survivor's guilt for the rest of their life. This all fed into Zell's biggest concern though, it was the difference within Kirisaki. Her cadence was the same, her demeanor was the same, but she lacked a certain spark that she had when they had first met. He still trusted her, how could the platinum haired genin not, she had saved his life from Satoshi. The difference though unnerved him.

Letting Satoshi finish with his exposition on dragons Zell felt somewhat vindicated letting him talk. He had a feeling that the mad marionette operator would put them on the right track. There was a worldly evil scientist bent on taking over the world tilt to a lot of Satoshi's prattling. It gave him the perfect idea, actually.

"You really do have quite the flair for the dramatic. Now I get why you use that doll strapped to your back, such a theatrical weapon certainly suits you. You can put the kunai away though."

Zell's inflection wasn't outright dismissive because the fact was that Satoshi had  given them something solid to work with by having a rudimentary understanding of dragons from his experience with this Ryu character, but he pointed out the biggest deficiency in their cadre aside from personal symmetry. They had no way to sense the dragons but they were very territorial...

"You know I'm not surprised that you've killed two hundred people. When I do cut the black tar out of that wound you call a heart you're going to be mighty remorseful. Maybe you'll grow up and stop playing with toys. But before we get too far off track..."

Zell trailed off and looked up at the sky. It was blustery and cold but still very clear. He didn't know how taxing it would be but under these conditions he was sure they would come to his aid.

"If we're going to have to draw it out by upsetting it's more territorial nature then I can do that without you needing to play with sharp objects. I'm sure a smart guy like you remembers I can use crows a medium to create a clone. Well I can also emit a frequency to draw them toward us. I gotta say though..."

A grin swept across Zell's face though as he thought about Satoshi offering up his body to draw in the dragon. It would be duplicitous to pretend like the based demi-god wouldn't mind seeing Satoshi's skin get charred by a fire breathing drake, however he wouldn't be able to fulfil his promise to the boy. There was also the other meaning, he wasn't foolhardy enough to think the action figure connoisseur was being altruistic, but it was a bit of the invisible hand at play.

"You might be going a bit flaccid if you would offer yourself up instead of me and Kirisaki. Is the tin man getting a tiny pitter patter where his heart should be?"

Sensing that he was going to get lectured again and knowing that this was not his true nature Zell decided to quickly get back on track before Kirisaki could come in like an academy teacher having to break up a fight... becoming a Chuunin was more important than getting in some petty digs at Satoshi.

"I think it's better that we use my crows. It'll drain my chakra minimally but at least it stops us from having to do unnecessary harm to each other. It's probably not the best course of action for you to be bait. This will be more controllable. I've got a fair amount of vigor compared to most people. I don't think it'll set me back so I can still rush in and directly confront the dragon without too much strain."​​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 11, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Training Grounds; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 67, Before the Third Round II: Training Days]​

A cloud of dust rolled into the air after Mitsuki 's fist slams Akane down. The redheaded girl rolled to the side her spine arching while she pulled her hands to the small of her back. "Not quite good enough Akane, you have to learn that you cannot move in this Technique. It requires you to stay in one spot after you jump. If you move even in the slightest, you loose important torque that will allow you to defend. Now, get up." is demanded as the Inuzuka stalked around the girl's prone form. Whimpering Akane looks to her cruel master, "Dat easy fo' you say." {That's easy for you to say.} is muttered as she started to roll to her stomach. That lip and sass however, wasn't what Mitsuki wanted to hear from her student.

Rearing back, Mizuirono cringes she knew what was about to happen. With a force that the Genin could only one day hope to muster the tips of the woman's open toed shoe makes a solid thud with Akane's ribs. Those red pools bulge in shock and pain while she is lifted from the ground, "Spiral Takedown!" with that her long slider arm wrapped into Akane's which brings the Genin into her teacher just before the bitch threw herself in a Passing Fang's rapid spin. It was hard to follow the flow of red hair to black and back again because the spin was a mass of gray. Then, with a thunderous thud Akane's frame is dug back into the battlefield with Mitsuki sitting atop her stomach. "I'll only be patient enough with you Akane to tell you one last time. Stand up." is demanded.

Pulling herself to her feet Mitsuki folds her arms over her chest. Slowly, at first, Akane began to pull herself to her feet. Her face was caked with the dirt she was just forced to eat and a trail of blood ran from the corner of her mouth. Looking to Mitsuki her face conveyed both confusion and outrage that a teacher would treat their student this poorly. "Don't give me that look young lady, if you want to learn to protect yourself and more importantly Mizuirono, you'll need to get it in that thick skull that defense is just as important as offense." is stated her foot tapping off the ground while she spoke. "Dat move no easy as you mak it look." "{It isn't as easy as you make it look.} is replied. Akane knows how to use the Passing Fang, but using it off a simple jump without having a counter weight to help keep her in place was hard. 

Without the centrifugal force of more than just her weight, the move wanted to move either down, to the side or forward. And that movement made the move itself unstable. Made it to where it could be broken through since the revolution wasn't spread evenly, it was instead moving one way or another. "Alright, I'll show you again Akane, when you perform the Spinning Fang you use your legs and hips only to generate the spin. Once you get going you tuck your arms to your side and lock your elbows so they don't create drag. This will give you the momentum you need and it stops you from being pulled by drag.", "Wat drag?" the question floated in the air and Mitsuki blankly looked at Akane. Was she serious? Given where Akane was from Mitsuki bit her tongue and exhaled, "Drag happens when you put something against the air that catches it instead of allowing it to flow freely over it. In a spin you are acting on the air, any loose clothing or gaps in your body creates this drag and pulls you which is why you want to shrink yourself. You also need to keep your knees tougher and locked as well as you don't want to be pulled from behind either. Remember, any break in momentum is unwanted in this move." 

With that the overbearing teacher threw herself into a rapid spin. Doing as she told Akane she'd need to do she pulled her frame smaller while she picked up speed. Everything oozed grace with Mitsuki, unlike most Inuzuka, her moves were not only fluid, they were practiced perfection. From her small leap that had her in the air to the spin that now held her there she was the definition of grace. It almost left the swamp teen awe struck with stars glistening in her eye . Then from the spin the woman pushed her limbs to completely halt the motion in less time than it took someone to blink, landing on all fours she looked up to her disciple. 

"Do you understand any better?" is asked while she pulled herself up to her vertical base. Akane nods, it still looked like a cake walk to the Special Jonin, but Akane believed that she got the gist of it. Centering herself on her legs she leapt into the air. Then pulling her mass over her hips she allowed herself to tilt forward before using her legs to generate the needed motion to throw herself into a spin. Like she was told she pulled her arms to her side and locked her elbows and did the same with her legs. This time her frame shrunk like Mitsuki's did and her spin picked up traction. The Inuzuka grinned, it only took a million and one times, but the girl seemed like she finally picked it up. 

There was only one thing to do to make sure, with a wind up she threw a half hearted punch. The motion off the spin didn't cave this time, instead it caught her limb in it's drag and pulled it off course making her haymaker a glancing blow that actually did very little to hamper the rotation of her pupil. "Good job, you can bring it to a stop now Akane, I think you got..."

-CRASH!-

"We'll work on sticking the landing next... Mizuirono, do you think you can do this?" is asked as a finger is pointed to the downed Akane. "Maybe, though I'd hope I don't eat the dirt like my dear sister..." is stated her slate eyes locking on Akane who was laying face down on the ground. Standing the wolf pooled her Chakra and performed her stand alone Jutsu, "Imitation Human Ninja Art: Beast Human Clone" is declared as she turned into a copy of her sister. "Alright, give it a try." ~  

_-Some Time Later_

"Good job ladies, it seems that you have this move down pat, and despite some early short falls from you both it seems it is safe to move onto the next technique. Then Lunch." 

"Lunch?" the thought made the redhead's mouth water, she was famished. "Yes, but first we'll learn the Hammer Fang, it too can be used in a defensive manner." ~~


----------



## Cjones (Jul 11, 2014)

*Marietta*

_*Chunin Exams: Final Stage II*
Land of Iron_

It seemed that with every passing second the wind became harsher, her hair flailing from underneath her cap violently. Her hair like a dark awning stretched over a canvas as it danced at the winds mercy. Which only added to the already extreme temperature drop. Even when bundled up it was freezing in this place, how the samurai managed to deal with this kind of cold was something she couldn?t bring herself to fathom. They must have learned from the native folk of happy feet on how to survive the frigid temperature of the wind and the continually snow fall. Luckily enough it seemed as if she wouldn?t be staying in one place for too long, as another walked alongside her. 

?You?d presume correctly, sconosciuto.? (_?You?d presume correctly, stranger.?_) Marietta greeted another part of this team. The raven haired foreigner wasn?t exactly too enthralled with being on a team, she never was in fact. All the missions she had every taken since she?d come to this place have always been solo. There were a few occasions where she was force to partner up, such as that wedding a few months ago or when she had to deal with a beef someone had with her cousin Lucia. They were trying to burn her and everything. Even then all those were jobs she had signed on to do alone. Though it wasn?t as if she had a problem with working with others; in fact, that often was the case back home with dealing with the family, but time changes things. Still, it was best to look on the bright side. The monster they were hunting during this exams was a mythological creature that should have long since died out and would put the avian from the forest of death to shame.

?It is what it is.? 

Her newest affiliate, for the time being, looked forward before her iris turned into what looked as if snake like eyes. A pale tint of yellow with a black slit straight down the middle. Perhaps it was one of those ?doujutsu? that she had heard about? Like the Byakugan of the Hyuga or the Sharingan of the Uchiha clan? This chick even remarked on how she couldn?t see no more than about twenty feet in front of them. So whatever this was gave her enhanced vision and also led Marietta to guess on who exactly she was. 

?I take it you?re Komodo then?? Which the girl responded simply with a nod. Looked like she may be one of those stick of the ass kind but not like Edie, who has an entire tree shoved up her cavity. However it didn?t really matter, she seemed to have to right idea. The success of this little adventure of there was the only thing that even mattered between them, it was the only reason they would be working together. 

?Then we agree, thoroughly completing this is all that even matters. Pull your own weight and make sure you do your job. We aren?t here to baby sit one another.? Straight to the point always help pave the way for an understanding between people. ?The fact that we?re hunting a dragon, like we?re fottuto monster hunters, means we need to watch each other?s asses too, caspice?? 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 11, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
_When Elements Collide, Part VI_

______________________​
The blast of lightning had taken Jeeha completely off guard, appearing above his head like an ominous thunder cloud at first. The sound of crackling thunder rumbled above him, the pearl giving one last glow as it blasted down, throwing him backwards. Ren smirked, lowering the barrier of his lanterns. "_I think it's time to test out that new technique I was working on..._"  he smiled through gritted teeth, ignoring the pain in his chest as he began to funnel his chakra into his feet. His flurry of punches earlier had hurt him, but he needed to concentrate otherwise a lot more of those would be coming later. It's not like it was anything unbearable, anyway. Although, it was likely he'd wake up the next morning with bruises all around his torso?something he wasn't particularly looking forward to. 

He needed some way to create an opening for it to work, though. Of course, he could just hit him directly with the new jutsu and beat him that way, but that would defeat the purpose of the exercise; he needed to know if using the technique on the ground was viable in real fights. Could he balance out his chakra properly in real time, when he was pressured? He wasn't quite sure, but who else better to use it on than someone as fast and tricky to fight as the fiery idiot? 

Jeeha darted forward in a burst of speed, leaping up half-way across the distance to try and catch Ren in the face with a flying knee strike. Time slowed down for the Houki as he executed his next few movements, bending down low to avoid the knee, his left hand on his thigh to move the strike away from him. Twisting his body in mimicry of the movement he saw from the fire style user earlier, Ren bounced back up and shot a backwards kick straight into his opponent's stomach, digging his foot into his solar plexus, while discharging the raiton he had built up inside of it. The boy stumbled back, spluttering and coughing. "What... did you do?"  he wheezed, his eyes squinted in pain.

"I kicked you with a raiton charged foot to disrupt your breathing," was explained with a satisfying casual tone. With another aikido throw, Ren threw him forward, putting all his strength into it to get some distance this time. Then, as he ragdolled through the air, the Houki jumped up, his right leg dancing with the electricity of a thunder storm as it raised itself high into the air...

---

_"I need a way to paralyze somebody and stop their movements. The thunder pearl only numbs, while the raiton charged punches and kicks barely stun." Ren said to himself whilst pacing around the training field, distinctively remembering his various taijutsu encounters. By tradition, the third round of the Chūnin Exams would undoubtedly have a phase purely based upon fighting other contestants, and if he clashed with people who were good at close quarters like Zellous, Edie or Kirisaki, he wanted to be ready to immobilize them if need be.

"I could probably paralyze them with direct hits if I just charge my limbs with enough raiton," he thought to himself, looking at his hands as he repeatedly opened and closed his palms. "But how am I supposed to extend the range? Maybe if I was just surrounded by water all the time..." He blinked. That was it! He just needed some sort of conductor so he could increase the reach of his flow?not even necessarily a body of water. With thoughtfulness, the Houki looked at the ground. Soil usually had water or minerals of some sort. Not ideal, but he reasoned it would do a fair job of conducting. Even if it didn't... well, in theory, the earth should still work as a conductor if he just punched enough raiton into it.

He flowed his fist with raiton, punching at his palm a few times to make sure he got the right level of charge inside it. Not too much and not too little. The key in this was to balance his chakra properly and carefully increase his output. With his foot, Ren poked at the ground a few times, for no particular reason except to maybe psyche himself up for it. Clenching his fist tightly, the Houki slammed it down onto the ground, charging it with electricity. Nothing happened, though the sensor was easily able to 'feel' the lightning chakra stored inside the soil, ready to break out and bite at anything which had the misfortune of falling near it. Walking until he was sure he was out of the 'biting radius', Ren picked up a nearby piece of branch and tossed it onto the ground.

Lightning broke, tearing at the ground fiercely as snakes and pillars of electricity were summoned forth from the earth. In an instant, the poor stick was lit ablaze, charred into ash as the jutsu struck. Ren smirked. So the jutsu did conceptually work; that was promising, at least. "I think I'll call it..." _

---

_*"Dendō Burēku. Thunder Break!"*_ The voice in Ren's head roared. The adrenaline was pumping through his body now like oil inside a car, making him almost forget his fatigue amidst the violence and excitement of the match. His foot slammed into the ground underneath Jeeha, though nothing visible happened. A moment later, Jeeha crashed down onto the dirt, giving a pained grunt when his back met the ground once more. The Houki was a violent little fella. 

Still, nothing seemed to have happened, and from Jeeha's perspective, it just looked as if his blue haired opponent had preemptively struck a few moments too early. "Ha! You miss-" his cheering paused as he spotted electricity dance from the corner of his eye. He looked from the ground and to Ren, who seemed to be smiling triumphantly at him, which made Jeeha's own grin fade. "Wait a minute... you fu-"

Thunder roared and the ground exploded with shards of electricity, causing the fire bender's body to engage itself in a series of rapid spasms, as if an electric eel was tangling itself around him. When he regained any sense of bearing he had, he found the tip of a kunai pointed at him. "I win."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 11, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Land of Iron

The Chūnin Exams: Final Stage, First Round
_Wyrmheart _Part II

----------​
They were quick, that much was certain.

With Taneda's ability to give them more freedom of movement and mobility, the makeshift map he'd made, Ren's sensing, and the lanterns to boot, the team moved with a clockwork economy of motion that brought them to the caves in short order. There was a bit of chatter here and there from each of them regarding the trip over to find it, but nothing of consequence. Makoto could talk one's ear off quite a bit, but it wasn't that bad. They knew how to work together, and were familiar with each other's abilities. They didn't need nearly as much time to try and come up with a plan; they simply discussed it as they sped their way over.

There was time spent cresting hills with their feeling of possessing less inertia, moments of refueling themselves with a few rations Taneda had on him for nursing a patient back to health, and a few times they had to bring Makoto back on track when he inevitably got lost on their way over due to overenthusiastic passion.

As they came to the outskirts of the massive, iconic caves of the Land of Iron, Taneda crouched down and felt at the snow. His bespectacled gaze scanned the area about, and he rose, nodding. It snowed irregularly, so telling the tracks accurately in order to see who had or hadn't been here was astoundingly difficult. The motes of snow around him rose and fell as his mind buzzed, and he stood looking to the other two. Ren's lanterns returned from a preliminary scouting of the perimeter, buzzing around the mouths of the cave in order to see if any other tracks had been spotted. But it was clear, that _something _was inside this cave, and periodically came out. The others, as well, but they showed no signs of human contamination.

"We're the first here," he stated as a fact, though he didn't seem the least bit surprised. "I believe it's time we start to move."

"ALRIGHT! TIME TO ROLL OUT!" Makoto cried, earning a withering look from Ren, and a chuckle from Taneda, who then pulled out a scroll from his sensei, making a handsign to release the contents. "The corpse scroll was originally used for research purposes...but we think imbuing might make it a bit more useful here..." A brief handsign and the scroll produced a corpse, which Taneda then imbued with a bit of chakra, setting a trigger for when it would use up its small battery of energy. Then Taneda used his weightlessness to leap up onto the side of the cave, trailed by the other two. The trio touched down, and then scaled it using chakra on the bottoms of their feet, moving to the upper jaw of what seemed to be a cave stylized as a drake's maw.

Meanwhile, Ren waited in front of his lantern in order to gain information on whatever had recently been inside the cave. The lantern did a systematic scan in order to confirm they were looking for the right creature. It was certainly dark inside, but it had a small internal light to illuminate the surroundings.

"What's it seeing?" Makoto whispered, earning a roll of Ren's eyes this time. "_Now _you choose to be quiet?" Which then got them both a shush from Taneda, as the visuals on the lantern in front of them shifted...

At first, it was difficult to even tell it apart from the rock. The way it's scales formed that rough, yet patterned armor all about its body, arcing across its skin in mountainous crests and bumps. Ridged, horned, and the heat of the beast caused the lantern's lens to fog slightly as it grew closer. Then it opened its eye, and all three of the genin's eyes widened.

Sure, they'd processed that it was a dragon, and all that implied, but to see it open its eye gave them a concept of just how massive this creature truly was. The heat intensified as it seemed to wake up, and a low rumble could be heard from the monitor, echoed as they could hear it from their position on top of the cave's mouth as well.  The reality of this situation finally caught up with these three young men, however skilled they thought they might be. This was a beast of myth. They were to slay a _dragon_.

"By the kami..." Taneda breathed as all at once, the beast lashed out, and the feed from the lantern they'd sent died out. The others reconverged with them on top of the icy roof, the cold quickly numbing their senses this high up. "They did a more thorough check in front of the other caves. We're the first here, let's get to work." They hadn't confirmed that this was their dragon, but then again, any of the other caves would have been out of the way. This was more than likely their dragon's cave, so it was time to go to work.

Taneda and Makoto nodded, as the latter opened the first gate, and the former stood, pouring out some sort of odd material on the spire that formed a 'tooth' in the dragon's maw style cave roof. He shifted the line of liquid to a caustic liquid, cutting through the ice and beginning to eat through it, into the rock beneath. Below, the corpses began to stir, making quite a racket...

And the draconic foe stirred, moving towards what it probably assumed to be even more insects trying to stir it from its rest. "We need to be quick..." Taneda murmured, as Makoto seemed to be gathering chakra alongside his preparations.

Exploding tags laced the underside of the long, sharp expanse of rock beneath them, and Taneda began to gather more chakra as well, flowing it into the rock. Though not to give it life, but to give it...density. Heavier...*heavier*...*heavier*. The roof of the cave began to crack in places, they could hear it. The ice casing it splintered and cracked as well, weakening in response to his prodding and poking. Yes...it was working! It was actually working!

Until, a pause. The thundering steps down below stopped, and the corpses that were simply running amok in front of the cave, circling around with their hands waved all stopped, they too entranced by the colossal figure they saw. Even with the limited sentience Taneda allowed them, they understood what this was. A deafening roar, and then a bright flash. Fire poured forth from inside the cave and engulfed the corpses, burning them to a crisp within an instant. The dragon hadn't even bothered with coming all the way to the mouth of the cave, and they all looked to each other with concern as this became overwhelmingly clear their bait hadn't been as successful as they thought.

What to do now? How difficult would it be to maintain their lead, at this point? Press the advantage...or.

"We're not fully through with the trap yet, Ren, Makoto...should we..."

"Continue," Ren said, hopping onto the main lantern. "I'll get its attention. Just make sure the trap goes off without a hitch." Leaving a lantern for each of them to hop onto after their tasks were completed, Ren then hovered down towards the dragon, electricity crackling along his fingertips. He eyed the base of the wing critically, raiton charged chakra streaming forth into his hand.  That's when he stopped, taking careful aim, a deep breath, and a moment to pray as Taneda continued to cause the rock spire to get heavier, and heavier, and heavier, the cracks in the ice and stone under it continuing to spread to the edges...

"Hope you're watching, Izumi...this one's for you." No further theatrics. The Houki pulled back, and he threw.

"Houki Sensu Raiton: Kaminari no Eisō!"

The attack flew, and struck true, nailing the unaware dragon right at the base of its right wing. There was a deathly silence that followed, and the beast simply stood there, and did not seem to take notice. A few more seconds, and Taneda activated his exploding tags, loosening the spire further as the massive chunk of earth stood there, incredibly dense now, to the point of being far heavier than any known substance on the planet. "Alright Makoto, we're moving, it's up to you now," Taneda said, moving to stand atop his lantern, and then coming to swerve around the lip of the cave (and shifting the tip of the spire to diamond as he went) just as...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 11, 2014)

All hell broke loose.

The dragon's wing wilted as it felt the joint go entirely numb, and it turned to see the two genin within the mouth of the cave. Taneda's legs felt weak as he realized the height they were hovering at, but there was simply no time. The beast surged forward, swatting Ren aside just as he activated his barrier, and charged his feet with chakra to adhere to the lantern he stood on. All pretense of laziness and the easiest possible method of killing a pest had been tossed away; what they had done was brought down its raw, unadulterated fury right on their heads. It no longer saw them as insects. Now they'd turned themselves into prey.

The power from the dragon's blow uprooted him from the lantern entirely, chakra on his feet be damned, shattering the summon as he was sent careening towards a snowbank to the side of the cave, barrier promptly shattered. The Houki didn't stir. Taneda yelled as the dragon then turned its gaze towards him, the E branded to its underside now plainly visible. The confirmation of their suspicions made for dubious compensation as he faced what now seemed to be death. It opened its maw, not all that far from Taneda, and he knew just from his spatial awareness. There would be no evading this attack. So he would simply exchange, that was only fair. 

A circular swipe of both his hands, and he cast his _Seppa _technique twice in quick succession. The thick, vile film that coated the dragon's eyes then turned to a different liquid; hydrofluoric acid. The titan roared again as it released the stream of flame, and Taneda was sent sprawling off of his lantern, darkness wrapping itself around him as his vision swam. He shut his eyes, just as the acid began to eat through the dragon's, and felt his consciousness slipping slowly.

Makoto, meanwhile, brought the final part of the plan to bear. With a single large burst of energy from the First Gate, he hammered down on the spire and completely dislodged the huge, unimaginably heavy portion of rock went flying down towards the beast. The blinded drake was none the wiser as it crashed down onto it, piercing through its skin with the diamond tip, ridiculous amounts of weight behind the spearpoint the chilly intellectual had engineered. It roared again, Makoto hopping onto the lantern as he moved to, in his eyes, finish the job. He positioned himself in front of the dragon, hovered for a moment, entered his stance, and struck out with his most powerful flying kick.

"DYNAMIC ENTR-" 

With its sight stolen from Taneda's ploy, Dragon E had been relying entirely on smell at that point. And what it smelled as Makoto surged forward? A snack. It's maw burst open and Makoto flew in directly. It's jaws snapped shut, and the genin was swallowed whole. There was an eerie stillness in the air as it stood there, sensitive to anything making a sound, any scents on the cold wind, or movements in the air. And then, satisfied that it would not be disturbed any longer, it moved back into the cave to rest again, and lick its wounds.

The corpses just outside the cave smoldered for a little while longer, the heat lingering, and finally the snowfall of the Land of Iron overtook them, and the fire died out.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2014)

Cjones said:


> _*Chunin Exams: Final Stage II*
> Land of Iron_
> 
> It seemed that with every passing second the wind became harsher, her hair flailing from underneath her cap violently. Her hair like a dark awning stretched over a canvas as it danced at the winds mercy. Which only added to the already extreme temperature drop. Even when bundled up it was freezing in this place, how the samurai managed to deal with this kind of cold was something she couldn?t bring herself to fathom. They must have learned from the native folk of happy feet on how to survive the frigid temperature of the wind and the continually snow fall. Luckily enough it seemed as if she wouldn?t be staying in one place for too long, as another walked alongside her.
> ...



Kagami Rei

"Mother....friend it's cold!" Kagami yelled as she trudged through the snow, donning a pink snow jacket with earmuffs, sunglasses, white fluffy gloves and pants to match. She had seen others effortlessly walk through the 2 ft snow but she was having issues with it. Huffing she reached her team.

"O...ok. I'm here. It's all good. We'll be fine." she said clearly not ok in the slightest and it was far from 'all good'. This was her trial - she hadn't even been registered as part of the chuunin exams but had haphazardly walked into the forest of death to chase a fiance that she had the distinct impression did not care much for her. Another one to kick to the curb. Love life matters were not too much of a concern right now. Right now her father was trying to teach her a lesson on being a shinobi by sending her on a task everyone knew she wasn't ready for. But fuck it - she wasn't about to run away.

"So...which way's the dragon? I'll leave most of the fighting to you. I'll stay here and keep a fire running or something. I brought a kettle for some tea." she looked around the bleak snowy wilderness, "Is there like, a chalet or something where I can sit and wait? I can have my butler here in a few hours via helicopter and he will make the most delightful little cakes and..."

She was feeling a sense of hostility from her team.

"Um...you...don't really expect me to come and fight a dragon do you? I mean...those things aren't really real....are...they?"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 11, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Chunin Exams: Taking a Turn

Satoshi's thoughts seemed very logical in a sense. It was true that my thinking had been correct in the sense that dragons may have different biological differences that other animals and humans, but Satoshi was correct as well. A boy named Ryu had transformed parts of his body into a form like a dragon, and its underbelly looked to be soft. If this were all true to real dragons then that is where we should strike.

But with that said that hinges on the fact that they have at least similar anatomy to humans to figure out where to attack it. Besides, what if Satoshi's poison instead of acting towards a detriment to dragons acted like a steroid of sorts? There was almost nothing we knew of dragons nor how they would react to our strategy, but I suppose we would have to work with what we have.

Satoshi's next suggestion surprised me. He was going to bleed himself out to attract the attention of our dragon? Well who knows if they're attracted to the sight or smell of blood, but maybe it would show weakened prey. But wouldn't it make more sense if I were the one to do it? I wouldn't die from blood loss, nor would I die from being torn apart by the dragon. It would make most sense to me for me to make the sacrifice.

Would Zell allow that though? He doesn't know I'm immortal, and truth be told I'd rather keep that a secret during these exams, or at the very least not show it on live television. So maybe it was best to let Satoshi take the sacrifice. It's probably a good way to earn Zell's trust and reprimand a little for what he did to us. Maybe this would be a good thing, besides, I doubt Satoshi would die that easily anyways.

Although to stop his request had been Zell, claiming that there was another way. I was surprised, even I was thinking it would be a good thing so he could physically show his worth on our team, that he would be willing to cooperate. But maybe Zell didn't want to see his blood, he just wanted him to become a changed man. Yes, Zell was a better man that I even anticipated, which was a nice surprise.

He recommended to use his crow clones to attract the dragon to us, which made sense. There seemed to be little to no wildlife in this area, so attracting the beast with prey would be a good way to grab its attention, then we'd be able to ambush the creature as it swooped down. With a smile I looked at Zell and complemented him, saying:

"That's a good idea. It doesn't put any of us at a major disadvantage and we'll be able to surprise the dragon as it approaches. I honestly think that we have a good thing set up here."

But my smile suddenly weigned as I thought of one obstacle. What if the dragon wasn't attracted to the birds? Who knew if it was even in this near vicinity? Furthermore there wasn't really anywhere we could hide. The white gust of snow blew around us creating a thick white haze, making it hard to see faraway, so who knew the dragon wasn't over our heads right now? Would it be able to spot us or the crows through this heavy snow? Would it take our bait? Or would it be the one to launch a surprise attack on us?

"Well, where do you guys recommend waiting. We can stand out here in the open, which gives us a few pros. We'll have plenty of space to fight and angles to target the dragon. Unfortunately it makes us pretty visible and defenseless. If we try to move elsewhere we might find a better and cluttered field where we can use hiding spots, but it might be harder to fight and it might now land on the ground due to lack of area to rest. Besides we don't even know if there is a place like that, as we might just waste our energy finding a good hiding place that doesn't exist. What do you guys recommend?" 


​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 11, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron, Part III_

______________________​
He had been knocked out once before. In that one mission with the dog girl, for the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy, they'd encountered a jōnin who had unleashed a furious onslaught of pain onto Ren until his body just completely shut down. In comparison, getting smashed by a strong gust of wind wasn't quite as painful, but the awakening had been no less uncomfortable for him—nor unforgiving. The dual fangs of fatigue and winter bit into him as he came to, the Houki giving a sneeze, followed by a quiet groan. The barrier the lanterns had summoned up at the last second had soaked up a considerable level of damage, but the small disaster which made it through had still thoroughly wrecked him. Nothing was broken, not even fractured, but his body felt sore and his head disorientated. "What happened?" he asked, looking around.

The entire place was an utter wreck. What may have once been a complicated natural underground complex of stalagmites and pillars was now something more akin to a war zone—the epicentre of an earthquake, or maybe some other freak accident. Stone and bone were melted to paltry, barely discernable remains of their former shape, residue of embers flickering on the ground. In far corners of the tunnel were the bodies of the corpses Taneda had manipulated with his jutsu, half-buried in ash stained snow and half-melting into the ground. Finally, he made out Taneda and his own various lanterns, merged into the white of the blizzard which had seeped itself into the dragon's chamber. But no Makoto.

Ren's stomach sank, somewhat, a feeling of unease and something vaguely resembling anxiety. Quickly, he paced himself over to the unconscious Taneda, shaking him awake before he poked at the lantern next to him. "Rise and shine, Taneda," he said, operating his summon until it's light directly cast down on his eyes. A rude awakening, perhaps, but the situation was tight. As heavy as a sleeper Taneda might have been (and he was; even on the jagged ground while partly covered in a blanket of snow, he seemed sound asleep), even he could not remain so with the intense light of a lantern glaring down at him. "Good morning, Ren-san," he greeted groggily, rubbing his eyes. The Houki suppressed a sigh—was he always this dopey when he woke up?

"Did you see what happened to Makoto? He's not here," he stated, craning his neck as if to emphasize his point. 

With a puzzled look, Taneda considered the question, attempting to remember what had happened before he was knocked out. He remember seeing the taijutsu user floating along one of the lanterns, but nothing beyond that. He gave a slight shake of his head as he responded. "No. We were incapacitated just as you were, but we think it is sound to assume that Makoto-san tried to execute the last part of our strategy." It was an answer that Ren had expected, but not one that he had been hoping, as it meant that it must have failed and he was taken away somewhere. The cube floated beside them with a 'wong' sound and a large screen display expanded outwards from it's lid, producing an image of the cave they were in from the perspective this particular lantern had observed from. An overhead view of the draconic foe's face; an intimidating visage of bloodlust and beastly fury, enough to make many grown men soil their pants and run away. "Between the four of my lanterns," Ren stated, bringing the other three over with a wave of his hand, "there's probably enough footage that can be pieced together to give us a good idea of what happened."

The image on the screen played, letting loose a piercingly realistic roar of pain and unbridled frenzy into the air. The deadly white eyes of the scaled beast turned a bleeding red as a faint ring of chakra circled around it, turning the film which coated it's pupils into burning acid. From the sheer force of it's scream, the video rocked, before disappearing entirely as it's vision was filled with bright orange and red. A vexing development, but not one which particularly mattered, as it immediately flickered to angle angle—this time directly above the spine of the dragon. A loud battle cry could be heard in the distance, clearly belonging to Makoto and then another roar, as Taneda's diamond tipped makeshift spear plunged into it's spine, unmercifully digging itself into it's exposed flesh. 

Finally, it showed Makoto, a purple blur leaping into the air, foot outstretched into what would have undoubtedly been a crippling kick for most foes. Instinctively, the dragon reared it's head towards him, mouth wide open. For a moment, both Ren and Taneda feared that it was going to breathe it's fire again and burn him alive. But the inferno nor orange glare never came. Instead, it simply tilted it's head and swallowed the boy whole, the remaining video ending. Both shinobi watched in disbelief, not sure of whether they should be relieved that their teammate wasn't baked alive or horrified that he was, instead, eaten. "That retard..." Ren breathed, pinching the bridge of his nose, "let himself get _eaten_?" This was insanely stupid, even for Makoto.

"That does appear to be the case to us, yes," Taneda confirmed, helpfully. 

"How long does it take for most lizards to digest their foods again? A few days?" he asked.

"It... depends on what is being eaten, and we are unsure if this is applicable to a dragon... but yes," Taneda gave a slow nod. 

"Then he should still be alive," the Houki said, rising up, "we'll peel that bitch's stomach open and make it regret it tried to eat that moron."

The scientist tilted his head to the side, slightly surprised by his friend's choice of words. Ren must have been really angry. "How shall we approach this? Our previous strategy failed, and we are now down one member," he gave a small sigh. "How vexing..." the boy lamented, stroking a hand through his white hair. 

Ren gave a smirk. It was the type that he had when he had some sort of plan brewing under his mind. "Yeah, but our target is also critically wounded now. That should make things significantly easier for us. I have a plan, but we're going to have to time this very carefully, since we lack a direct fighter and sniper. Luckily..." he fixed his collar. 

"I'm good enough to fill both positions. You'll approach the dragon with my directions, and make something else to try and produce a second set of footsteps. The trick here is to fool it's senses. Now that it's blind, it's probably going to rely on smell and sound. We'll fool it into thinking we're approaching it by foot, just like last time..." The Houki pointed to a nearby lantern. 

"But I'll actually be in one of these. It's silent, and the dragon can't see it's light so I should effectively be invisible to it. From there, you'll need to do your best to try and survive, as well as use your ability to take away it's mobility even further. Play with the environment, or make it heavier, I don't know. But I'll need an opening so I can kill it with my spear. That's the basic plan, anyway. I'm not sure how it'll actually go when we get there, so I'll adjust accordingly from the lighthouse."

Taneda simply stared. "We have a question. How are you able to explain your plan with such confidence?" he asked.

The Houki raised an eyebrow at the question. "Because I'm a Houki," he answered, though the meaning of those words were lost to the inquirer. Was it a boast? Or did it carry some deeper meaning?


----------



## Laix (Jul 11, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_
*PART 5*​The longer Edie stared at the girl, the longer she spent in the presence of this girl, the more she disliked her. In her opinion via her azure blue eyes, everything Kei did was fake. The way she acted sweet as sugar and rubbed shoulders with the oblivious Kyo was fake. The way she pretend to be clueless and in need of help was fake. Edie had seen it all before, they were part of a breed of girls known as _Man-Stealers_. 

What is a _Man-Stealer_, you ask?

Dr. Edie Nakano, Konoha's top slutologist has just the explanation for you! 
Whisking the audience away to an empty, white room devoid of colour or distraction, Edie was sat on a white desk that blended perfectly with the surroundings, giving the illusion of levitation. Dressed in a white lab coat with a white blouse tucked into a black pencil skirt, she crossed her legs dipped into red pumps and adjusted her slim red frames perched perfectly on her button nose.

"Welcome to Viewer Question Time!" The stunning blonde bats her eyes for the camera, still a poser even in this alternate dimension. "This is the show where *your* questions are answered by the experts!" Flashing her 30,000 Ryo pearly whites with an ear-to-ear smile, Dr. Edie pointed at the camera in a very cheesy and cliche manner. As the camera angle switched, so did her legs to reveal a very brief flash of her black satin panties. The cable bosses insist the audience love that sort of thing and it brings the viewer ratings right up, so for the sake of keeping her job Dr. Edie has no choice but to go along with it. As she did so, she pulled a small card out of her endless bust. "The first question of today is: 'Hey Dr. Edie. Firstly I would like to say that I'm a huge fan and I really love your hair. I would like to touch it.'" Her speech slowing and her smile faltering, it was clear she didn't approve of what had been written to her. The second Edie noticed that her photo-perfect smile was being erased however, she quickly rebuilt it for the camera. "Ahahaha, thank you! Ahem... 'My question is: What exactly is a Man-Stealer? I've seen the term used numerous times but I'm not entirely sure what exactly makes up a Man-Stealer'."

Reverting back to the original camera angle, Edie discarded the question slip and re-crossed her legs with another glistening smile. "Well, that's an excellent question anonymous question-asker-man! Allow me to explain just what exactly a Man-Stealer is using three examples!"

She gestures to her left where a hologram of Kirisaki Shinkō is spawned, dressed in her near-iconic cross between a religious habit and a black mini dress perfect to pick up a new man at the club. With her 'dip-dyed extensions' as Edie refers to perfectly recreated, her likeness was 1:1.

"This, ladies and old ladies is Kirisaki Shinkō. She is your most basic Man-Stealer. Her single aim in life is to steal-your-man. The Valkyrie put her on this world just to do that, meaning she is ruthless in getting what she wants---!" Edie leaned forward, giving Camera 1 a Pornhub wink.

 "--- Which is your man's penis."

Stereo-played gasps fill the audience as the self-proclaimed slutologist nods along. "Yes ladies and old ladies, you heard correctly. But how exactly does Kirisaki Shinkō go about stealing your man? It is all in the attire and the little behavioral quirks. For example, she's dressed like a Nun which con-no-tates..." When a long word you don't understand appears on the teleprompter, it sometimes becomes obvious that you don't have that particular word in your vocabulary. "... It con-no-tates innocence, sweetness, everything you would expect from a self-respecting female. But look!" Edie yanked the tip of her customized habit like it was fresh out of the trash. "Emphasize the word 'Look' again! Look at _this!_ This length is completely unacceptable, especially for a girl her age! But, that's just half of how she claims the male. The other half is how she acts..."

The hologram suddenly begins to move, bringing the representation of Kirisaki to life. "Hehehe, yes! I would love for you to **BLEEP** my **BLEEP* *behind _Chō's Chō's_~~!"

Yet again, pre-recorded gasps of horror fill the audience as they are faced with concrete totally-not-fabricated evidence of a Man-Stealer. "The Man-Stealer is direct. She knows what she wants, your man knows what she wants. Whether he does indeed **BLEEP** her **BLEEP** behind _Chō's Chō's_ is another story altogether."

This wasn't the end however. There was one more form of the _Man-Stealer _to display, the one that was Edie was faced with right now in reality. A hologram wasn't even needed as the real thing was right here in the flesh, showing the world just exactly what a Man-Stealer does best.

"Don't worry," Kyo began, his voice forcefully dragging Edie back to the correct dimension after what felt like endless walking. She blinked a few times, allowing life to remind her where she was. They were in Konoha, nearing the outskirts of Downtown in what was now a much more leafy and suburban area. She recognised this place, she recognised it well. "It looks like we are here... I think..." Kyo pointed towards the grand gates that stood between the trio and the red brick building guarded by nature. It had an unusually coloured roof, taking on pastel shade of blue with antique white roof decorations and adornments around the windows. There was a large clocktower sprouting up from the center of the building which was arguably the most memorable and iconic part of this place.

"_The Charles School of Personal Relationships and Business_..." Edie dropped her various shopping bags by her side so she could stroke her locks back behind her ears with a soft sigh. "This is it alright. Maybe I'll run into someone I thrashed at the Five Nations, hoho!"

"Bad sense of direction? Doesn't know where she was going?" Kei smiled sarcastically, sticking to her Man-Stealing tendencies as Edie rolled her eyes in an attempt to mentally block out her existence. Maybe if she really focused and trained her mind, she could almost hypnotize herself into thinking Kei is just a figment of her imagination.

"So, Kyo..." Edie turned around with a smile on her face, enacting her Kei-blocker. She picked up her designer shopping bags and extended her arms, waiting for Kyo to take them away from her. "Going to be a gentleman and help a lady out? After that, you can tell me what your plan for this is."​


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2014)

*Mion*

It was relentless. There was no way she could blot out that much pain and for the first time in years she actually cried out, cursing her body for betraying her as she did so. Though she had her ears plugged she could hear the satisfied laughter of her torturer as he continued on.

Her arms were still strong though. She gripped hard at her chains as she focused. That’s all she could do right now. 3 days. No sleep and constant pain. One torturer substituted another, inbetween a healer came to ensure she didn’t die and so it continued. Fire, electricity, acid, ice, whips, spikes, even small explosives. Her body would likely be changed forever, perhaps even crippled and her life as a shinobi would be over. 

It did seem though that everyone in the church was taking turns as her ‘gift giver’. Some were harsher than others, but they all put her through it. She did not blame them – her earlier reaction of wanting to kill them all was unjustified. It was not Jashin’s will that they all  die. But they did need to be snapped back into line. There was too much indiscipline in this church. It was not at all like the one in Konoha, under the guidance of the Pope. Instead this little shithole in the middle of the forest was simply for carnal pleasures.

Then something odd happened. There was a soothing touch. Not of that of a healer, or even the perverted touch of an abuser, but a genuinely caring touch. Her earplugs were taken out, as was her gag and blindfold. Light flooded into her eyes and it took her more than a few seconds to recognize who it was. 

“Hiroshi…?” she rasped out, her mouth dry and sore from screaming and lack of water. She recognized him as the boy she sat beside during a dinner. Suddenly she became somewhat ashamed that she was naked and in such a state.

“Yes. I’ve been allotted 30 minutes with you. Please continue to scream so they think I am torturing you.” 

Mion nodded and wailed as she had done previously, in between they whispered to each other. 

“Thank you for giving me this reprieve. It’s all I needed.” She said and closed her eyes, breathing in.

“What are you doing?”

“I’ve cracked it. The secret of turning pain into pleasure….I just needed a minute to gather my thoughts and to make it part of my mind set.”

“What?! That hasn’t been possible since Hidan….it was simply a myth….an excuse to keep torturing us….” Hiroshi exclaimed startled.

Mion smiled and bit her bottom lip. Already she was feeling it. The stinging of the wounds, the burns on her thighs, the lacerations. Her eyes rolled up to the back of her head. It was almost too much to take.

“A…aaaahhh…ahaahaaa” she panted and dreamily looked at Hiroshi, “well….technically….you were my first.” She smiled. Hiroshi turned almost beet and looked down at his feet. 

“uh…uh…”

“Calm down. It’s not like we’re married, or we actually had sex.” She jibed and then smiled. “Sincerely though. Thank you. I have a day and a half left of this and I think they are in for a little bit of a shock.”

“No kidding…” he said rubbing the back of his head.

“We have 20 minutes or so. In that time I have to perfect the jutsu I’ve been working on. I’ve managed to get the basics, I just need to combine it with the rest of what I’ve learned.” Mion suddenly screamed, to keep up the pretence of torture but the abruptness of it caused Hiroshi to jump out of his skin. Mion laughed much louder than she should have, prompting footsteps to approach the door. “Quick! Tickle me! And don’t stop no matter what!”

“What?!” Hiroshi exclaimed.

“Do it!” Mion said, her eyes darting to the door. Hiroshi hesitantly put his hands on Mion’s torn up body and started to move his fingers, “Harder!”

The force of Mion’s voice caused him to obey as if she was the Head Priest and he tickled her with all the gusto he could muster.

She laughed and laughed, genuinely begging him to stop. A guard looked inside, a little perplexed but seeing Mion’s obvious discomfort nodded.

“Good job lad. There’s more than way to skin a cat.” He grinned and closed the door. Hiroshi though kept going despite Mion’s pleas. He had never seen her, or anyone, laugh so unabashedly, it actually made him laugh. That and Mion had an incredibly infectious laugh. 

After 5 minutes though he stopped.

Mion gasped for breath as Hiroshi wiped her tears from her eyes.

“Fucker. I’m gonna put you in the worst genjutsu when I get out of here.” Mion laughed and spat out at the same time. Though it was forced, she hadn’t laughed like that since her time with Kagami.

“Well consider your debt paid.” Hiroshi said. “Now get to that jutsu or I’ll tickle you some more.”

Mion raised an eyebrow at the order but half smiled at it. Regaining her focus, she gathered the chakra to her lungs and began slowly practicing the poison mist jutsu. A little bit of a purple mist came out of her mouth. On the second attempt, a little more came out and more still on the third attempt. She halted as she could see where it was going. There was no way she could practice in this state – especially with Hiroshi there.

‘wHy noT? He’Ll betray yoU, lIKe EveYOne eLSE.’

That voice again. Horrid and grating, just like the one in Hinowa. Her eyes became dilated and she was beginning to feel drowsy. That thing inside of her….whatever it was that she had met in Hinowa, was clawing it’s way from the inner recesses of her mind. It was going to kill Hiroshi, she could feel it. She wasn't sure if it was part of her or an entirely different entity, but it was certain it was preying on her darkest thoughts.

“G…get…out of…here….” Mion said to the baby faced man child with every last bit of strength.

“I still have 5 minutes…if I can help then…”

“NOW!” Mion yelled out. She was losing control, as she had been doing so for several weeks now. Raw killing intent. Murder. Killing. ToRTure. sCREams. 

“No! Not yet! I…can’t…..” her eyes slammed shut as tight as they could. Hiroshi backed away towards the door.

Too lATe to fIGht yOUnG JasHin’s aPPreNTice

“I will…not….succumb!” Mion said gritting her teeth.

yoUR wiLl is sTrOnG JasHin’s aPPreNTice. YoU wIll be a fINe vesSeL. 

Hiroshi ran out of the room in abject terror. She sighed as she was going crazy and she knew it. Between her visions of the Sensei and whatever the hell that was trying to get out, she knew that she only had a little time left with her sanity. It wasn't in her destiny to be happy. Pretty bleak future, Mion thought. Still as the next torturer walked in she allowed herself a large grin as he picked up a whip.

“Ooooh. This is gonna feel so good!” Mion’s body shuddered with excitement. She may not be allowed to feel the emotional pleasures others did, but at least the physical ones she had down to a tee.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 11, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Dragon Hunting - Split the Party​
~Before Arrival~

Hatori smirks seeing the redhead burst out of the crowd, yup she was definitely healed he could not deny that Konoha might not have the best warriors but it certainly had the best medical ninja, undoubtedly thanks to the academy that also sponsored these examinations. "I could get used to that reaction." He sniggered keeping his cool the past few days he had been through some training himself but with his sensei working with the other members of his team he was left to his own devices, thankfully Konoha was full of skilled shinobi spar with especially other kenjutsu users eager to test his martial skill after what he had shown in the exams.

"And as hyper active as ever I see, April and I missed the both of you. You bring excitement to the dullest of occasions."He smiled and stood firm when she reached him, appearing ever slightly more confident and less reserved but then it could all just be an act for the crowd. "You could of made training 2 folds better."

~Present~

Hatori blinks as Ryu pushed by him and ran forward into the hunt without so much of a consideration about what he was charging into. None of them where Jounin and they had no concept of what powers these dragons might possess. Hikari's command over the wind seemed to surpass most shinobi and she wasn't quite fully grown.

With a concerned look he turns to Akane who seemed to be day dreaming about something he rather not think about, anything that girl could come up with probably only pull him a little further into the realm of insanity, not the bad kind but the fun sort. Sadly he knew that fun would rarely be at the top of his agenda, certainly now that he had Ogama among others to worry about.

Once she had finally snapped out of it he points over his shoulder at the now shadow running off into the distance, "Hey Akane, I know we have not quite fought together before so I won't pretend to know what we are all capable of but... our team mate has rushed off and seems in a bad mood.... so uhm I'm going to chase after him before he gets himself killed. So much for battle plans."

April commented, "I think he also forgets that you and your master are probably our best bet at finding any dragons in this kind of environment. Well guess we didn't train to just stand around..."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 11, 2014)

[Record Code - Those Twisted And Beautiful Axis of The World[Team B]]
[Chuunin Exams/ Act 2]
The beginning to the finals began underway, the several large monitors being displayed for the convenient leisure of the viewers of the crowd. Even Riokou, who had no particular interest in the fast growing technology of the world, was impressed by accurate and indeph vision broadcast before her eyes. Even the small droplets of sweat from their ongoing vigor and struggle was admired by the green-haired girl. 

Yet, enticement in those small pieces of interests had not taken the focus away from the main attractions. The match that was decided by who ever completed the major objective of putting the dragon into an eternal slumber, in words, death. Her view scanned between the multiple animated screens and tried to get a listen in on whatever she could despite the noise of the crowd up close and person to her ears. 

There were a quite bit of the teams that were still in the strategical planning phase. Riokou wasn't surprised, they had only just been assigned together, they had no way of seeing into the future and preparing for the uncomfortable circumstance. Yet, as she and they must have known and witnessed, this life that they all had set on was full of treacherous swerves. This level of chaos should not have been enough to take them off their feet especially after what they had already faced.

Riokou herself had not been there to witness the hell  they experienced in the earlier part of these Chuunin Exams, however word had easily gone around about the large bloodbath that drowned the competition and left this small number of talent to be washed up and still be able to breath.  

She expected the adversity they had faced, to steel their nerves to the point even a monk would be left in total shock. Yet it was the opposite, she may not have known any of them before, however the flames of whatever they struggled through before had singed into their very beings and sculptured their feelings and emotions in what they all were seeing now.....the most prominent and stand out of this was...

Zellous Kazama...., one did not need to look through a special screen to take notice of the venom coming out of the creeks of his mouth and preying to seep deep into the veins of the one named Satoshi. 

Whom speaking of which,

"Two Hundred....?!"

That many lives had been taken by a single boy.. It wasn't hard to understand that Riokou was of course bothered by letting such a future catastrophe roam free and hone what vile skills he had. 

"It pains me to admit it, but there's nothing I can do about it.."

She pushed on and shifted her attention back to Zellous,

"But, to be held in the vines of that growing monster, and to come out alive is a strong sign of how special he truly is,"

Riokou had no intention of putting down those two could do and what they accomplished in their way through this event that tested them to their fullest, yet as she listened on through the conversation, there was someone that drew more of Riokou's attention.

The mediator between those two opposites

"Kirisaki Shinko, you're able to stand within those two extremes and become something like a general of the team. You're eyes are full darkness but a strong light can be seen....its the same lihjy i see when I look in the mirror, the light called ''Will"."

Riokou had no concept nor idea what abilities Kirisaki Shinko possessed, but through that large monitor, the kunoichi could access by words and looks alone that she was an irresistible force. A delighted feeling of admiration crept up Riokou's lips as she spoke to herself calmly under her safe purple hood.

"I hope for the day to know what you fight for,"

​


----------



## kumogakure1 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Before the second parts of the exams.: A new technique*

Zenchi stood in the training grounds on one of the clearer hills. His akatsuki cloak waved in the heavier breeze of the day. After deep breath with content he turned sensing somone approach. Behind him came his uncle and one of his older brothers. His uncle looked up and waved, zenchi replied with the same wave. "ah zenchi glad you are here, your brother here wanted to join us today, so i let him tag along" Yukiin said with a small chuckle as his brother stood next to him, his height clearly showing as Yukiin moved to stand before the two.  the two brothers looked at each other before turning away in a rival like sense.

   Yukiin clapped his hands together. "well now lets see...ah yes today we are gonna go over the Body flicker technique. This technique utilizes your chakra and movements for extreme speeds." Yukiin explained before disapeering in a blink of an eye before the two gasped and turned quickley to see Yukiin behind them who was smiling. "whoa. " Zenchi could only say "now to do this one needs to be able to use it to dodge, or attack. master one and you can do both" Yukiin said using the same technique to move to his original spot. "first focus your chakra, then move that throughout your body and enhance your reflexes, and your eyesight" Yukiin said "bet you 100 ryu that ill get teh jutsu down better than you" Zenchis brother Toyome said as he began focusing his chakra. 

    Zenchi stayed silent as he did the same. "deal" Zenchi replied as his uncle smiled at the two already. "now move that throughout your body then youll dodge attacks that i will throw at you both" yukiin said as he began making different handsigns in quick succesion. The comment he made had his desired effect, breaking the focus of the two brothers who replied with suprise as they watched their grandfather make a circle with his first finger and thumb before a large fireball came soaring at them. The two quickley moved dodging the attack but it wasnt the technique. the two watched their grandfather Yukiin who only stood with a more serious tone. "KEEP YOUR FOCUS BOYS OTHERWISE YOU WONT GET THE TECHNIQUE!" Yukiin yelled before repeating different handsigns and turning to Zenchi before unleashing multiple fireballs.

    Zenchi was focusing chakra since the first attack, he focused it to his body as his grandfather said and when the second attack came with such speed he lost focus and wasnt able to use the technique as wanted, but he did move faster than before. Dodging the phoenix flower technique his grand father was using. Once stopped again he focused chakra then felt a small oozing feeling on his cheek, he reached to feel and found a small amount of blood on his fingers. He wiped it onto one of the red clouds on his cloak and continued focusing chakra. He watched as his brother, the chunin he was dodge the same attack, this time only flashing between fireballs. "good Toyome! But focus more Chakra!" Yukiin commented as his brother made a smile towards zenchi who looked at his father flash and disapear, unthinking he moved the focused chakra to his eyes enhancing its vision by a small amount only to catch a glimpse of his Grandfather closing in quickly, he then backed off quicker than when he dodged the fire style jutsu. His grandfather saw what happened easily "good Zenchi but respond faster!, focus more chakra" yukiin said standing where zenchi stood before with a kunai extended out. he made more handsigns seeing that his brother had enough time and quickley disapeered again and reapeared where Toyome stood, But he was gone. he reappeared some feet away with a smile. Yukiin Congradulated him beforeusing the phoenix flower jutsu again on Zenchi. Zenchi stood still, "so he left out focusing chakra into our eyes to enhance reflexes and timing on the technique...wouldnt be training without figuring something out yourself" Zenchi thought as the fireballs came close. Zenchi  then Flashed away reapearing in front of another fireball before keeping focus and disapearing again. "focus...focus...focus...time it.....uh oh!" Zenchi thought on the fireball jutsu that came at him after the final small fireball it was already very close suprising zenchi. He then made a tiger handsign and disapeared once more apearing on its opposite side.

  Yukiin looked at zenchi with a look of success, his brother looked with suprise. Zenchi was however scared and looking at the burnt ground behind him He then looked at the two who stared at him. Yukiin then moved aside, knowing what would happen next. Zenchi and toyome both stared at each other before disappearing and clashing together kunai to kunai. "well at least this gives them both more practice...im glad i let toyome come along. These two always end training with a spar" Yukiin said to himself as he watched the two practice the new technique in their own spar against each other large kunai to demon wind shuriken. "I WILL BE BETTER THAN YOU!" the two said at each other.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 11, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l Ade l Rogue l Prison*

Without a trace of doubt, the sounds of myriads of cheers where now heard throughput the prison walls. The men and woman whom's screams delved deeper into the souls of those who participated. Now this called for action, a moment where all the souls that roamed through the village focused mainly on the action of these children, his escape had to be swift if not carefully so, due to the amount of guarding that enveloped this prison. But the schematics were somewhere around the 3rd floor, this he remembered after passing there during the transfer. And today was perfect, as they would send him to remove the eye... There is where he would strike. But this was causing his to have cold feet... he was probably underestimating the grandeur of all of this situation. In his mind the images of three people crossed through his mind. Akaya, the beats boy whom placed him in this rotten cell. And truthfully the image began to burn on his thoughts which caused his breathing to unsettle, while the eyes that exposed the luminescent radiance of gleaming anger, a man whom probably held power to change the world, but would likely end up destroying it. 

The second, Kirisaki. At that moment where he found her at wit ends, tear smearing those lashed, sapphire eyes of hers, while her grip held his hand, and her weight carried him until the other ANBU took him. Those moments also began to swirl in the small instance he felt death creep over. The silent gulp resulted in the hesitation the inevitably surged among him. She was a reason why to live... Her desire to see his again allowed him to feel soon an evoking sensation that built from deep within his core. The passion of want, something he had forgotten, but grueling ambition to neglect another life to perish... to fail more lives was almost unacceptable... 

And so the question brewed withing him, who was she to him? Was she simply the reminder of something he should defend? Struggle as he may, there are sights which he seemed to have blurred. Images of a past smeared in gray, with sounds that reigned silent. A domain with such a lock that it would be considered taboo to open the doors to it's fragile walls. Wherein shadows envelops shadows, and where light hold no quarter. Where knight drops blades of steel and honor and that's left is a broken kingdom. 

And lastly was death himself, the masquerade of demons held withing the coil of a single human. The drought of he center of his soul where everything resides...

Truthfully he was...

The man he truly hated.

The doors slide open exposing the light that would escort him to the fulfillment of his plans. The chains that held his arms dropped to the floor, soon dissipating into a shroud of light. His eyes empty as he saw the man hold his hands behind his back, two others walked towards him and held him by the arms, while using his own weight to place his mien upon the floor before restraining his arms with cuffs that composed of a seal that spelled 'constrict'.

_"Good. Take him to the operation room. It's finally time to dispose of the body and also remove the eyes and arm." _

Much like he expected... if this went well... he could probably free himself of the clutches of this prison. But he needed to be as quick as he believed himself to be... He needs to hurry, it has to be during this large phase where the exams are still taking part in the village.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 12, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Suffocating Shadows of The Looming Gates]
-Mission(LT): Kill The Traitor (Act 16)-

The intense grinding pain within the left of Riokou's cheek slowly began to fade away within the gruesome gash being clenched down by her blood drenched hand. With a single twitching eye she quickly takes her attention back to the foes responsible for this faulty.

No, such an occurrence was the fault of her own negligence and arrogance. As such, 

"I'll take this cut as a penalty on my part"

She muttered to herself in a strict tone like disciplining a child, however there would be no mercy dealt for her. The purple clothed kunoichi wiped the sliding tread of blood running down to her jaw with a single thumb and took a single step forward in preparation for the next exchange of motions.  

In her path stood two foes of considerable ability, Sugiha and Veronika. Fortunetly for her, Veronika had decided not to unsheeth her blade and and put her head into this battle to the death.

 It may be wishful-thinking on Riokou's part and trying to wash away the ugly stains she smeared on the pride of all knights, but just perhaps, that fiend in silver had decided not to interfere out of respect for the battle between two individuals and keep her honor..so she hoped anyways

But this worry could only be momentary, as the masked spearman, Sugiha twirled the spear  in his hands more and more violently like a fan that could cut an insect like her with a single touch.

The obvious sense of impatience from the tall man could easily be used to her advantage, however that bug known as impatience had got a hold of her the same. Eagerly waiting to let loose the built up tension to cover up her past mistake.

And so she shot off!

Two kunai swipped from her pouches, very small in comparison, but they were an attempt to fend off the spear none the less. Their feet brought them both to a single point and they clashed, 

Witj her body lent forward, her smaller frrame made Sugiha look even  more like a towering king of the beasts. The harsh spinning spear in his grasp swing down to make a clean cut of the girl.

Instead of taking it taking it on, Riokou her heel against the surface to push her body just out of the way of the slash that cut through the ground that created a wall of dirt between the two.

Had she actually took that stike with such momentum on with her kunai, Riokou would have been sent flying back into the forest. 

She took advantage of that wall of dirt that would drop any second, the single kunai in her left hand swung forth and sliced through that flat dust. What was after wasn't a mask painted in blood but  Sugiha's hair fluttering after dodging the sneak attack.

"Not very noble of you to try such a foul move, then again i hadn't expected much"

Those peircing wordds of temptation by Veronika was paid no heed by Riokou who sprint forth with to her current opponent with a horizontal slice to Sugiha's throat, but a simple act of the spear being held vertically but an immediate stop to her strike.  

The extra push given through his large arms knocked the girl quite a bit, even laughing at how light she was compared to him. 

But when Riokou let her feet finally land, the hunter-like warrior, Sugiha shot his arm forth with a hard stab, aimed directly at her mouth that was not used much, but would surely be permanently opened once Sugiha's spear went through it.

Sweat tread through her face but yet again, the grip of anxitely had not grabbed her heart and bothered her stability. Riokou raised that single and small kunai up, left hand pressing on it's back for support....and caught the strike with great precision!

It was not over then, Sugiha stretched on with his massive legs, pressing on with his single attack that was still against the small kunai. In face of that danger, Riokou continoued to support her small with her palm and feet, but the scene simply turned into  the large man pushing her back like a bull.

As the attack went on, the two continued to travel and Riokou's feet created a long trail within the dirt, fully displaying her foes fearsome power. but this display would soon come to a hurried end.

Another spear appeared, not from Sugiha's other hand nor from Veronika, rather it came from the base of the spear, so close in proximity that Riokou....

"AGHH!!"

Was  cut under her arm just before she could sway away from the spears path, but this only allowed the main spear to break through her defense and slice open the area rightunder her shoulder!!

"Ghh....I knew it...there's more than just one spear!"

Riokou leaked from her mouth as she clenched her arm that was bleeding badly at two different areas. Yet again, Riokou was drenched in red and damaged.

In contrast, the undamaged Sugiha raised his might single spear that no longer had and extra head.

"Correct, but it's more than just that. This spear can create multiple copies of itself. Perfect for me wouldn't you say? For now, you've done well but it's time to see your true skills put to work Ms. Riokou..."

Immediately after, Sugiha used his massive strength and tossed his only weapon, his spear into the air with a single hand in a nonchalant fashion.

This was it, he may be planning for an attack but the spear was going so high she had enough time to make her move,

"Right here, you were the one that underestimated me this time Sugiha, I'm sorry to say I'm not to fond of that myself!"

She shot forth with her pained bleeding arm that dragged blood through the air, but she would surely give her payment to Sugiha in tenfold
_*
"Eternal Clocks Of War"*_

But that payment was never received, instead steel enveloped Riokou's entire world​​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 12, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Training Grounds; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 68, The A-Team: B.A. Deserts!]​

A sadly blank expression crosses Akane's features while Hatori spoke. That blankness only worsened as time passed. _Wait_ is the thought that ran through that otherwise empty head. _Didn't granny sensei say she was on the A-Team? Mizuirono was definitely Hannibal or in this case Hanniabel, she was smart that way. April was the announcer lady that told how the team came to be. Hatori was cute, so he was Face Man, no doubt there. She was the crazy one, so she was Howling Mad Lady Murdock! Now all they needed was a B.A. .... _

"While I am indeed a Ninken, my friend." Mizuirono states addressing her avian friend. "I believe Akane and myself are more akin to sisters instead of master and pet." is mildly chuckled as Akane struggled with the math problem that bounded around in her dense skull. She then starts to point, first to Mizuirono, then to herself, then to April and lastly Hatori. After doing so she pulled that hand to her face and started to lift fingers up one after the other until she stopped and scratched her head in confusion.  The process then started itself over as Akane tried to figure out why the A-Team didn't match up to what she remembered from the show. 

In an instant a blank expression is mirrored in Mizuirono's features while she looked to her stuck; dipstick sister, "I take that back, maybe I'm the master in this relationship. Please quite Akane, you know you cannot count...." the Redhead finally snaps too a surprised look on her face; "Ah dink we ah person short...." {I think we're a person short.} to that crickets started to chirp. "I do believe that Hatori has already covered that concern Akane; that Ryu fellow that was supposed to be a teammate ran off on his own, in that direction." is stated. With a flick of the young wolfs head toward the way Ryu ran,Mizuirono points it out. Akane turned to where Mizuirono motioned and her mouth fell open even wider.

An almost visible exclamation appeared in the wafting snow and over her crimson locks, "Dat no gud!" is exclaimed as she turned back to the rest of the team. Her deep pools of red were filled with concern, the scene was made all the more awkward as she brought her hands up to her mouth in a worried manner. In all honesty the scene seemed ripped straight from a Neko Cartoon where the main heroin was worried over some trivial matter. In this case, it was B.A. Ryu and the B.A. didn't stand for bad ass, it stood for bad attitude ... Returning to a more normal stance, well as normal as Akane gets she looked back to where Ryu ran off too with a more serious look drawing over her features. "Dat no gud place to run fo'. De bad juju, dat smell de strongest dat way. Smell lak dat snake wid fur  dare too." {That isn't the smartest place to run to. The scent of death is strongest that way. I can also smell something akin to the dragon I meet back in the forest.}   

Pulling her gaze back to Hatori and April, it was as stern a look as it could be, for about five nanoseconds that is. "We got saf B.A.! We no A-Team wid no B.A.!" {We can't be the A-Team if B.A. isn't here! We have to save him!} is yelled. Then with a kick of her feet Akane, with little regard to the elements, or what she was running into made a dash to catch up with Ryu. No dumb dragon was going to eat B.A., not on her watch. She'd pity the foo! Mizuirono bit her lip then looked over to Hatori. She was almost at a lost of what to say. Not only was Akane impulsive, brash and all around not all that bright. She was easily impressed upon. "I now know what the counting was for, why couldn't have Kuriyama made us some other team. Why A?" she asks. "Since getting that room at the Academy all Akane watches is reruns of that wonderfully cheesy show ... ... 

Well.... I suggest that we catch up with her before she tries to fly the dragon like a helicopter .... .... -.-; .." ~~


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2014)

*Something For Everyone To Believe In
Enter ???*

The Chuunin Exams were not just a bustling time for Konoha, it was a time of commerce everywhere really including but not limited to Fuzenkagure. This was probably the time where tensions were seemingly inert. Everyone pretended to get along and as such put on a good face because the designated color of your side did not matter; there was another color that trumped all of that, green. The money rolling in put everyone in a more amicable spirit. Many of the damiyo representing the old money would make their rounds and travel to carve out dealings with merchants, corporations, and other conglomerates, thus it was a profitable time for security work.  As one would imagine the higher your financial bracket the better security required and the more it caused. The premium created dictated as much. In the business of security there was one outfit that trumped all others. They were relatively new in the game, but that didn’t stop their reputation from being widespread nor did it stop them from charging an exorbitant price for their service.

This particular trio was the standout team from last years Chuunin Exam. They had breezed through with ease that had many calling them the future of the shinobi world.  One of, but perhaps not the most unique trait of this trio was its composition. For you see in the testosterone driven world of shinobi it was very strange that a team would be comprised only of woman. 

The femme fatales in question were from Kirikagure, they had come from different background, but each was equally lethal in their own way. Their specialty was quite simple; get the job done by any means necessary. The group had taken to a very concise and effective moniker to convey their importance to Kirikagure, they were known simply as The Shield. If it wasn’t clear by now, these were not the girls to fuck with, yet that’s what was happening right now…

“I’m not particularly liking the numbers you’re giving me Sakamoto-san. We established our fee for getting you to Fuzenkagure and in our contract it explicitly state that’s all that is covered. Need I remind you what we agreed upon once we arrived?”

The young woman spoke with a very polite tone; her voice could be described as youthfully cute. There was an inherent primness and earnest in her cadence, which was why she was the mouthpiece for the group. That and her diminutive appearance as she only figured to be about five feet tall and couldn’t possibly be over hundred pounds. Her bangs and shoulder length hair framed her symmetrical face, which had an old time classic beauty. This girl was the half pint architect of the Shield, Sukaira Koku.



Sukaira and her compatriots were standing in the rather swanky hotel room of their client or in this case their debtor, Abura Sakamato. They were not alone though, he was a very paranoid man, having screwed over so many people he didn’t just hire the Shield to protect him he hired other security agents as well. There were about fifteen of them not including the Shield, all of varying degrees of expertise but none lower than Chuunin level.



He was a textile magnate who had managed to come into wealth by swindling and cheating people, his unethical business practices also helped to ensure his wealth, as he was known to rip off his employees. The common con Sakamoto would run would be to claim a worker was responsible for a defect or an accident then threaten to fire them if they didn’t take a pay cut. It was understood that he would blackball you from going to his competitors by giving a scathing report. It would not have been so much of an issue for the employees in question if Sakamoto weren’t so far above his competitors in profits. He would lower the wages just enough to be ahead of what others could offer them.  Sakamoto was the kind of man that would sell his mother if she could fetch him a five star dinner, and the girls knew that going in but did not think him stupid enough to try it with them.

“Well you see girls I can definitely meet your fee but I feel as though you are not exactly being fair. That’s a whole lot of zeros and what if nothing happens? You’re all quite lovely but I’m not in the business paying you simply to stand there and look pretty.”

The bloated blob chewed his chicken leg in between his sentences, the sound of teeth gnashing and lip smacking as he ate as ugly as he looked. Still though his comment caused the tallest and most voluptuous member of the Shield to snigger. 

“You don’t pay woman for their company. Yeah right who are you fooling, bro. Look at you, you think woman hang out with you for looks or that glowing personality? Pssh yea right.”

Deina Anburoozu was the bombshells name and she was the loose canon of the group. Deina was the tallest in stature standing at a rather Amazonian 5’10 with a very curvy yet impossibly athletic figure. She cut her hair short and dyed it white, which was in contrast to her olive tone.  Deina was a head turner and a knock out but that’s not what made her seem intimidating or unapproachable, no it was the vibe she gave off, the one that made it seem like she was always seconds away from getting ready to punch you in the face.



Her comment caused Sakamoto to stand their mouth agape with his half chewed chicken curling out the corner of his mouth. The textile mogul couldn’t believe that this girl had outright insulted him in such a manner. The scene caused the raucous crowd of toughs he had assembled to chortle and snicker as well. To put it plainly Sakamoto was very very embarrassed. Being rich he was use to people kissing his hemorrhoid addled keister.

“No, no one talks to me that way. Someone give me my phone I’m stopping payment on those chicks to you fucking whore cows. Fucking bitches will not disrespect me. Do you know who I am? I could buy your virginities and then pay these guys in here to plug your holes then videotape it and sell the shit out of it. Fucking 100 million ryo to the man that puts these sluts in there…”

He paused his body and fifteen security guard’s bodies all were frozen. Not a single one of them able to so much as wiggle their eyebrow muscles, it was as if they were all in some sort of suspended animation. The bulbous pig was a normal human but every shinobi in the room was atleast a Chuunin with a handful of them being Jounin level. They had not been poisoned and they were not under the effect of a genjutsu this was the power of the Shield’s powerhouse, the blunt instrument of the trio, Tetsuya.



“I’ve been called a lot of names. I’m one girl and I have seven siblings, all of them boys. One of them called me hymen until I was 6 years old. Profanity does not bother me…”

This voice had a sultry huskiness but was soft almost as if every spoken word was a whisper. It was alluring but also somewhat of a veneer. The intonation had a sinuous serpentine quality that was almost analogous to a hiss. The package delivering it was that of a curvaceous frame with thin shapely legs. Tetsuya was in the middle ground in terms of height being about 5’4 maybe 5’5. She had been sitting before exerting her aura throughout the room but as the young lady was explaining what did not bother her she got up.

“Men are dogs. Very simple minded and very wild so it’s only natural they think about sexuality. You can’t get mad at something for its nature, which would be like being mad at the sky for being blue. So you’re threats of rape don’t bother me, I’ve seen the way you and these other men look at us. “

At this juncture Tetsuya leaned in close to Sakamoto, chicken bits, meat juice, and drool running down the side of his mouth. There was very little distance between their faces; the whole thing was actually very intimate at this point probably too intimate.

“What bothers me is when people fuck with my money. The girls and me are going to get our money, actually the rate will now be thirty percent higher than we originally quoted you.”

Tetsuya closed her eyes as a wide grin etched itself on her face as well as the countenances of Sukaira and Deina.

*SPECIAL OPS PROTOCOL ENGAGED*











“And you’re going to pay us, because if you don’t then the Shield is going to do what it does best. We’re going to kill every person in this room. Believe that. Believe In The Shield.”​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 12, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Mountains, Land of Iron]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 69: In the Shadow of the Dragon II]​
Well, he'd never be one to accuse Zell of being bright. But, even a broken clock gets the distinction of being correct twice a day. The tip of the blade that he had to his chest left a small indentation on his there as Satoshi pulled it from him. Seemed Zell didn't want his blood shed after all. Now, if Satoshi was a weaker person, he would try to goad Zell, telling him that he was afraid to get blood on his hands. But Satoshi wasn't that way more so, it made him see Zell as a more respectable person. He seemed to stand up for his views, regardless of how naive those views were. Then Kirisaki spoke up and Satoshi almost face palmed, where Zell had shown some intellect beguiling of his ignorance his suggestion seemed to go over the Nun's head. That or it somehow went over his. Such small prey wouldn't likely stir something as large as a Dragon, no matter how many he may be able to get. Birds also hated the cold, so this frequency would have to pull them in from a distance. Unless Zell could shit them too...  Satoshi will go with it being shot over Kirisaki's head, it was the most logical conclusion. 

Given how Zell explained how it worked just now. 

Maybe that blue stuff that coats her cells also did something to her brain, hopefully not though. Brain damage is a bad thing to live the whole of eternity with. With her peace said, it was time for Satoshi to put his bit in before the hell that was sure to break loose, did. "It's about logic. Not bravado, ego or any fantasy you have over me. If I were to suggest either you or the Nun be the bait, you'd have went ape shit to put it plainly and at this juncture, to survive, we need to be on the same page. I assure you, I am a man of integrity and though there is no one here that would vouch for me", he didn't mention that he'd made a deal with Kirisaki because he needed Zell's view of the girl to remain intact.

At least for the duration of this part of the exam and when she didn't speak up about her immortality when he suggested that he be the bait. He figured that she got that he wasn't going to single her out over it either, "I assure you, I had no underhanded plans made. But on that note, Zell. Remorse is a emotion reserved for people that cannot come to terms with the life they've lived. I came to terms long ago that by most standards I'm a monster. That nothing I do will be able to redeem my black soul. And to that end I pretend nothing. I see it as a disservice to all the lives I've taken if I act like a changed person and become a good boy. I couldn't look the nameless faces in the eyes when I talk to them at night if I carried my self falsely as a changed person. " this of course was bravado, Satoshi hadn't had a good nights sleep since that S-Ranked mission and despite racking his brain he couldn't figure out why. 

His lip turned up in disgust, not with Zell or this situation. But with himself. "It pains me to say this, but your plan is superior to mine. If these dragons are akin to the fouls that flock the skies then this frequency you can emit may very well draw them in, though the only downside I can see to this plan is range." Sliding the Kunai he held away he turns to the summit that lorded over them. Then gesturing toward it, "We are in the mountains, and as such we have a lot of surfaces around us for your sound to bounce off of, the real question then becomes. What would be more cost effective for us. We are facing down an Apex Predator, not some parakeet that you like to play with", he couldn't help it. Zell Jabbed a few times, he had to fight back a bit, "I'll break it down, so even you can understand islander, it's scent Vs Auditory Cue. Both travel far, but on that note, a fait scent wouldn't bring a predator out of its way.

If these things do react to this frequency you emit and its seen as an aggressive bid for territory, what will we do if we get more than one Dragon Breathing down our collective necks?" the question posed was a good one, though any if not all of it was conjecture. For all they knew dragons were appalled by the scent of blood and shared tea time instead of carving territory out and ate shredded wheat and shat rainbows...

"To be honest Ms. Nun. Most myths have a kernal of truth, or so they say. I doubt that given the fierce reputation these winged serpents have, and the Forest of Death sort of cements this I doubt that we'd catch a dragon off guard. Unless we happen to come across it while it was asleep or something convenient like that. Also, it saddens me to say, in all my studies I never looked into the Land of Iron. So I don't know what this terrain can hold for us. If the imagery they showed before poofing us here is any indication, its pretty barren. So my suggestion would be to stay upwind as best we could so it at least won't smell us. But Zell does beg a good question, if his frequency can attract these things, does that mean they are like birds? The one thing I do know about the Land of Iron is it's famed resources. If they work off magnetic fields  like the foul, then maybe we can confuse our target with the ore of this wasteland.... "


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 12, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Training Grounds; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 70: Before the Exams, Training Days II]​

Akane wasn't quite sure what to make of it. The look that her teacher, Mitsuki, was giving her right now. It was a mixture of confusion, frustration and a devilish killer intent wrapped in disappointment. Very had combo to pull off too, she didn't know the face had that many muscles that could work independently from one another. From Akane's perspective she,Mitsuki, was upside down, but her hair was strong and stubborn staying stuck to the side of her head instead of flailing about in it's bid to make it back to earth. In reality Akane was hanging from a tree branch by her knees and it was her hair that tried in vein to reach sweet, sweet soil. 

Clearing her throat Mitsuki pulled her gaze from Akane's deep pools of red and with a hand reaches up. Grabbing the corner of Akane's tank top, Mitsuki  then pushes it back up over her chest. "First, I'd like to say Akane. I do wish you'd at least wear a tighter fitting shirt if you not going to wear a bra, fighters like us don't need to rely on our sexuality.", "Our wat?" Mizuirono shook her head, word number ... ... she lost count. Mitsuki uses a lot of words that are lost on her sister. This was just a new one to add to the ever growing list that Akane would one day need to master.

That is, if she was going to be a proactive member of the Shinobi world. "It doesn't matter Akane, we'll get you a dictionary later.", "She can't read either.", "NOT THE POINT!" the roar shook the tree's leaves from it's branches and causes Mizuirono ears to fold back, so this was the woman Fang lived with. No wonder he smelled of steel and determination. "Back to point! The main thing I'm getting at here, is I wanted you to walk up the tree Akane, not climb it like a chimp." again her foot was tapping off the ground. Last time this happened Akane was booted into the air and  driven back first into the ground.

And Akane remembered as she quickly dropped to the ground. "Ah sorry! Ah dun kno' 'ow!" {I'm sorry! I don't know how!} she exclaimed. Hell she didn't even know what this Chakra control was, much less how you put it in your feet. "Listen, it's paramount that you learn to control the Chakra Flow to your feet, if not the Hammer Fang with break both of them, your legs too probably. So we have to get this basic concept down. Do you know what Chakra is, I guess is the question that I should ask first." Of course Akane knew what Chakra was, she just didn't know what it was called. So she simply shook her head no. To her it was that blue stuff her body sweated out when she went into the Four Legged Stance. 

Mitsuki sighed and pinched the bridge of her nose at the same time. Usually that was a bad sign. Satoshi did that a lot before the Chunin Exams started. Kuriyama forced him to try and teach Akane how to read and write. Some self righteous black mail over him trespassing in the Academy. Sounded trivial to Mizuirono, though Akane took full advantage of it. He after all was the target of her angst back in Suna and there was more than one time she tried to bag him as it were. Each time though, he proved the smarter. "Alright, I think I know how to explain this." she states slamming the butt of her fist off her open palm. She had bought the Exams as most did, she was mostly interested in Akane since she somehow made it through the Written Part. In her fight with Akaya against those two Mystery Ninja she went into the Four Legged Stance, that would be her point of reference.

"Do you remember when you fought those two Ninja what that Uchiha boy?" she asked. Akane sneered, she almost died because of that. But at the same time her cheeks blushed. Hatori saved her because of that and she nodded. "Good, remember the blue stuff that was coming off your body?" to the second question a harder nod came. "Dat sweat!" is declared which brought a blank expression to Mitsuki's face. Did Akane say sweat? "Powah sweat to! Dat de sweat dat mak meh feel fast!" {Power sweat too! That the sweat that makes me feel fast!} is added. Mitsuki sighed and clenched her eyes tight. "Right, well that power sweat is called Chakra, do you think that you can pull that sweat to your feet?" It was now Akane's turn to have that blank look plastered to her face. "Ah dunno.", "TRY!" Akane flinches from Mitsuki's fist floating just above her head.

Nodding furiously she starts to try and concentrate. "Hold on Akane." the girl stopped and looked up. "Why?" dark blue Chakra started to flows off Mitsuki's body and her features turn more feral as claws sprout from her fingers and toes. "Proper motivation." is growled. Akane swallowed and large beads of sweat formed on her brow. 

_-Later_

"Very good Akane and Mizuirono." Mitsuki compliments as the two are now standing on the surface of a nearby tree. "Now, if you want to eat. We can start to learn the Hammer Fang!" ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 12, 2014)

*Sins of the Father Mini Story*

*[Takigakure Food and More, Takigakure]​*
[Sins of the Father Pt. I]​
It was twenty minutes until opening at Takigakure Food and More and like most days in Takigakure it was already shaping up to be a slow and very dull day at that. Old man Yagato was preparing the registers for the long day ahead of them. It looked positively dismal outside. Like most days in the land of Waterfalls, all that damned moisture in the air kept the rain heavy most year round. It was exceedingly rare for it to be a clear and sunny day. Add in the fact that the Chunin Exams were in full swing, it was more than probable that they'd loose a little money today too, though they more than made up for it in the swings between legs. Clearing his throat he contemplated just closing, but with the Second Leg of the Exams done, the Forest of Death, people were again coming into his store to buy provisions for the last bit. The long haul of the Exams. 

This year it was to be a treat, rumor had it, that the last leg would be a three stage event. Though information was scarce, it was usually correct. 'I hope to make a bundle today." he muses in contrast to his reservations on the dismal prospect. There were three things he enjoyed in life. Money, women {to his wife's chagrin} and booze. Normally only one and three ever hit the table. While lost in thought he failed to realize that Hisao was racing toward the front doors. They of course wasn't locked due to how close it was to opening, so the boy breezed right in. Fifteen minutes early, much earlier than Mr. Yagato's Cashier for the first shift of the day who was usually just on time. "Now, unless you're new to Taki" he states loading the last draw with an even fifty four Ryo spread across bills and change, 'I'm sure you know we don't open for another..." he pauses to look at his watch, "Twelve minutes, so if you'll .... Hisao?" he paused as his old weary brown eyes locked on his employee.

The man looked confused while the boy panted doubled over on his knees. " You're not due in for another eight hours, you're scheduled for second shift. Is.. is there something wrong? You okay?" the comment came off almost self indulgent as his first concern was that Hisao had forgotten his allotted time to be there. Then the concern for his condition kicked in after the greed. "One ... one moment please, old man." is panted heavily while he held a single finger up. After a few moments to catch his breath he pulled his head from between his knees and looked up to his employer. "Well?" 

"I hate to ask on such short notice, but I need a couple of days off ... starting immediately." normally this sort of question would beg a soft why, but what Hisao just did was punch Yagato's wallet in the groin. As much as he hated to admit it, it was the boy's zeal that kept the wealthy well to do women coming back. They loved his attention so they didn't mind his modestly inflated prices when compared to Kwik Taki the Discount Food and More Mart! It still boiled his blood that scam artist from Konoha came in and stole part of his store's name and no one cared! "What is the meaning of this Hisao, you never want time off." the comment rolled like a steamroller instead of a small statement.   

"I need to go to Konohagakure." is explained in return. "I have all the channels if you want to watch the Exams boy, all you have to do is ask." is replied. Hisao shook his head, "It's not that, its about my father, I saw him on the TV, he is in Konoha and I think that he may have visited Akane when she was in the hospital.", "Oh, I forgot your sister got hurt pretty badly, do you know how she is doing?", "Good as far as I know, I called. But she had already been discharged. The pressing matter though is my father."

The man scratched under his left eye, "How so, the few times you spoke of him, it was all praise." the comment stung and Hisao's stomach almost turned upside down. "He is the reason I'm here in Taki right now.", "I know, he got you that body guard position. But you are a stubborn prick.", "I never had that job, I lied so you'd hire me. I came to Taki, because my father... no my father is dead. That man brought shame down on my family's shoulders and I was too weak to do anything about it. I self exiled myself from the tribe I grew up with, from the family I loved so dearly.

So, please. I need to get to Konohagakure. Before he can harm Akane too." The words didn't seem to work though, "I don't know Hisao, sounds kind of convenient to me." Hisao's lips curled. The man was right, all this time he praised his father. Now he was bad mouthing him.  "I tell you what son. The train station is backlogged with people wanting to go to Konoha for the last leg of the Exams, I can probably get you on a car, but that won't be for another couple hours. They have to get the well to do to Konoha first. So, enlighten me on why you have this sudden change of heart on your dear old dad. 

If I feel you're telling the truth, I'll give you as long as you need to hash this out."

"It's not sudden." ~


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME ARC*

​ 
ELASTIC HEART
*PART 1*​ 
_This is a  student announcement: All students are to be reminded that the Chūnin  Exams will begin in three days. Make sure you have purchased your ticket  either via one of the approved ticket companies or Mr. Hasegawa in the  Outreach Department. Thank you._​
_Sigh_. 

That had to be the umpteenth time Edie Nakano had heard that sodding  announcement today. She believed that if they had to constantly yap on  about the Chūnin Exams it must be something bigger than any of them  could imagine, right? Edie had never watched any of the previous ones on  television. It didn't interest her despite the Exams being the Olympics  for shinobi. Some say it's just a children's bloodbath for the sick and  twisted to watch on their pay-per-view channels while others say it's a  government conspiracy to pick the cream of the crop for a new, darker  branch of the ANBU. Edie's own opinion was that it was, quite simply, _'boring'_. 

Having received written conformation of her participation in the Exams  less than a month ago, one would wonder why a girl who thinks the Exams  is 'boring' would even bother signing up to participate. She's not  really sure herself why she did, or rather she doesn't want to admit it.  Let's keep this a secret between me and you. Edie is jealous of Ryoko,  especially her Chūnin ranking. She wants to be higher than her, better  than her, more respected than her. By becoming Chūnin (and an even  better one at that), one of her lifetime wishes will be achieved.

With a roll of her eyes, she discards any prior thoughts over that  stupid announcement and continues along the hallway to her locker. Since  the bell signalling the end of the school day had just been rang, the  locker corridor is packed full of students swapping clunky textbooks for  their bags and heading home. Edie herself is seen clutching a plastic  blue folder decorated with butterflies with two pens poking out of the  lips of the spine. Compared to the other students whose ring binders are  packed to the brim with coursework, notes and even diagrams, Edie's is  rather emaciated. There's some coursework on the anatomy of various  insects that is suspiciously written in handwriting not akin to Edie's  along with a few pages torn from what appears to be a notebook. The  contents are what you would expect from a seventeen year old girl -  doodles, mostly hearts and swirls. Even the mention of '004' there  somewhere. Oh, but the best of all is the drawing of Kyo Minami and  Ryoko Hyūga both being beheaded by _'Queen Edie'_.

Eventually arriving to her locker, she punches the passcode in and open  swings the door. They say lockers are like small homes for students and a  reflection of their personality. This could not apply to Edie Nakano  any better. There's a small mirror hanging on the inside of the door  with polaroid photographs stuck around it, mostly of herself with the  occasional one of herself featuring Suzume or Alisa. Breathing a sigh of  relief, she stuffs her folder into the locker, not taking any care for  how it's placed before swapping it for her school bag which she proceeds  to sling over her shoulder. Before she shuts the door on the locker and  the school day, something catches her eyes.

Wedged underneath her _Chō Chō_ perfume bottle was a slip of paper overturned. Picking it up, she turned it over and began to read what was printed on it.

_*THE PRE-EXAMS CELEBRATION PARTY!*
Yosh! To celebrate some of our students being accepted into the Chūnin  Exams, a party will be hosted tonight in the Sports Hall! 

*When?* Tonight, 7PM
*Where?* Academy Sports Hall
*Dress Code?* Party!
*Anything Else?* Please bring food and drink or pay a 100 Ryo entry fee!

While you're at it, go and congratulate the following students: Mirai Haruno, Edie Nakano, Am? Yamanaka, Akira Daichi, Arata Daichi and Daisuke Inuzuka!
_​
As her baby blue eyes lit up with excitement, her  lips soon matched with an ear-to-ear smile. This. Was. Perfect! A party  dedicated to her! Well, there was others but let's be honest, they are  practically irrelevant. Do you even recognise half of them? Thought no.  The social butterfly saw this as the perfect chance to increase her  popularity amongst the students. (If I showed up in the right dress with  the right attitude, the right jokes and the right smile...) Her  ecstatic grin altered itself into a much more smug look. (... I could go from being Queen of Year 6 to the Queen of Sakura Haruno Medical Academy! Perfection! Perfeeeeeeection~!)

Unable to contain herself anymore, she slammed her locker shut and  dashed off towards the school's exit. Only two objectives were clear in  her mind, with everything else being an irrelevant blur. Edie needed to  find Suzume _(Probably at my house waiting for me to finish school so we can braid each other's hair or something...)_. Then once she'd found her closest companion, she would grab her personal shopping bag carrier Alisa and head out to _Chō Chō's_  and pick herself out the most flattering and expensive dress they have  on offer. Edie stopped for a second when a thought entered her mind: Did  she have enough on her credit card? Wait, who was she kidding! The  wealthy heiress shrugged it off with a smile before continuing on with  her mad dash. She's rich for goodness sake. Credit cards don't run out.

Meanwhile, just as the excited blonde had jolted off, Ryoko had arrived  at her locker seven doors down with her friends Suri and Nori in tow.  Opening her locker, she opened her bag and began unloading her textbooks  and folders when she noticed the party invitation slipped inside her  door. Nori grabbed it with a smile and read it aloud to the girls. "A party... for... Edie, Mirai, Am?, that Inuzuka and the Daichi brothers. _Nice_, I haven't been to a good one since _Edie's Beach Bash! _You two goin'?"  While Suri nodded in confirmation, Ryoko paused for a moment,  considering the event. The thought of a party somehow dedicated to Edie  made her skin crawl. Then again, she did attend her Beach Bash and that  wasn't so bad. With a shrug and a chuckle, she shuts her locker and  hooks her bag on to her shoulder.

"Maybe."
​


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2014)

_
[The Shrine Maiden....?]
[First Step Arc]
[Part Five: Don't Look Back]_​



Luz and Jewel were women, not just by the way they looked, but that added on to the air that they were mature adults. It was the more of an air that they gave off, the way they stood as they went through the racks of clothing made Kei feel like she wasn?t just looking up at people, but towers. She wanted to look like that, feel like that, but anytime she stood up straight she felt eyes look behind her and she instantly felt like crawling in a hole. What was she doing here? She was a shrine maiden serving a sea god, she wasn?t a normal girl, she wasn?t even a ninja, but here she was?

?The first lesson we are going to give you is stand up straight,? Jewel said not turning her eyes away from the clothes she was looking at, ?Get out of the mindset that people are looking at you?.Well they are? Who comes in a place with a kimono??

Kei sighed, ?I don?t really have anything else to wear?? She said looking down, ?And many people still wear kimonos, it?s not that weird.?

?Yeah you know who wear kimonos outside? People who can rock them and you aren?t one of them.? Luz said placing a dress up against Kei, ?Don?t take offense darling, but you look like an old lady.?

Kei looked down again, even though these people were the best help to get her to change, there was something itching at her that she couldn?t ignore. Was she sure? She could always go back to the shrine, ask for forgiveness and purify herself under the waterfall. It wasn?t too late, she could always back out and it wasn?t like the village was small. It was really big, so it was a rare enough chance that they ran into each other. Kei grasped her kimono?.

Did she really want to change? Did she really want to go through this? Or was it like a high that she was coming down from?

?You have to keep moving forward, even when you are scared,? Jewel said as she placed a shirt up against her, when Kei looked up at Jewel she was looking down at her, ?because the world will leave you behind and crush you while it?s at it.?

She turned back around and picked out some clothes before pushing them on to Kei, ?Don?t just make a first step?.Run forward, run forward and never look back, because as soon as you do things are going to start pulling you back.? 

Kei took a deep breath as she thought about what Jewel said. If she looked back, if she looked back at Miki and her family, the shrine, and the sea, would she still be able to move forward? Moving forward meant leaving them, leaving them and never looking back, when she looked up at Jewel and Luz, the two women that she admired in some way or form, she wondered did they do the same thing? 

?Listen to your heart?? Luz smiled as she handed Kei her hand, ?It wanted to change and that is why you put on the lip gloss?Don?t look back, keep moving??

She didn?t want to be Miki, she didn?t want to be look down upon by Edie, and more importantly she wanted to be someone she could admire. Her heart how many times has she put it aside for others, and for once it wanted something and she was about to second guess it. Kei nodded her head and took Luz hand, she was going to listen, from here on out, she was going to take a step forward.

Away from the shrine?.Away from her family?.Away from Miki!

And most importantly the way from her old self!


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams]
[Final Rounds]
[Komodo "Zyana" Takashi]_​

There was something about Mari that made her smile, and that feeling was when two people really connected over something. That one moment in time that everything that seemed to be rough or troublesome became the easiest thing in the world. Like two students brought together for a group project that neither of them wanted to do, but as soon as they went over the details of the objective together they spilt up the work effectively and didn?t talk to each other until it was time to put it together. A feeling of completion, that she didn?t have to worry about another?s weakness made her shoulders relax?

?Thank you?.I agree with you full heartedly.?  Zyana smiled and nodded before looking ahead, she would have to get closer to inspect more, but other than that the smartest thing for them was to follow the trees. Use them for protection from the wind and the snow, but most importantly used them to hide. If they had stuck low enough then they could probably use them as a sneak attack. The dragon wouldn?t be able to see them, but they would.

However Zyana seemed to be getting to comfortable after what Mari said, because their other teammate had finally arrived and she reminded her of why she didn?t like working with just everyone. If Mari was the person who did her share of the work without complaints and on time, Zyana judged that this girl was going to be the one that didn?t do anything and just put her name on the report. She closed her eyes as her brow furrowed?.

?They are real?? She answered the girl, ?This world is filled with a lot of things, and you should stop questioning and learn how to protect yourself from those dangers.?

It didn?t matter if it was dragons or it was the dark underwater devil, if she was tasked to kill it then consider it dead. Zyana moved her scarf up against her mouth being careful to not cut her lip with the many weapons she did within her scarf. If anything she was carrying an arsenal, from her scarf to her jacket, and even down to her boots and chest wrap. She wanted this done fast and quick?.

?Standing around won?t help us with the mission?.And we should give up looking for dragon footprints?.They?ll probably be covered by the snow.? She said, ?Keep to the trees, it?ll protect you from the wind and snow. ?


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 12, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Training Grounds; Konohagakure]​*​
> [Chūnin Exams 68, The A-Team: B.A. Deserts!]​
> 
> A sadly blank expression crosses Akane's features while Hatori spoke. That blankness only worsened as time passed. _Wait_ is the thought that ran through that otherwise empty head. _Didn't granny sensei say she was on the A-Team? Mizuirono was definitely Hannibal or in this case Hanniabel, she was smart that way. April was the announcer lady that told how the team came to be. Hatori was cute, so he was Face Man, no doubt there. She was the crazy one, so she was Howling Mad Lady Murdock! Now all they needed was a B.A. .... _
> ...



Hatori looks blank Television was not something he would watch frequently, he spent most of his time training or doing far more simple things, which had since changed to become merely dealing with chasing the random wildlife that showed itself during the middle of the night. Granted no one could tell what that girl had come up with and did those initials before Ryu's name officially mean anything, but he thought it best not to ask. "I agree entirely this isn't good news." He merely states before she had ran off ahead of him.

April responded in a apologetic tone, "Sorry, I did not mean to offend simply refer to yourself."

Now that they knew for certain what they were facing he regretted never asking Zyanno about the weaknesses of dragons, not that he felt any better about this whole portion of the exams being asked to kill a race that helped save his life during the previous phase. Hatori turned his head watching as Akane blindly runs into the unknown just like Ryu he shook his head. "Well April we are not going to get anywhere standing around like this..." He turned and took a firm grip he was at home here, the mountains reminded him of Kumo and if was to fight in this environment he would be able to show his true strength.

Managing to catch up to Akane with relative ease he comments, "Hey Akane, what do we know about dragons, from what I saw Hikari could use the wind to bolster her attacks. We should expect the worst when we finally track down our target but I disagree with killing such creatures, I think we owe them that much."

While matching her pace he reached his hand into his toga before pulling free a scroll and placing it around his belt for ease of access. April eying it in discomfort recalling the reason she had since adopted this form, training could of gone much better that night.

Hatori refocused back on Ryu as they began to catch up to him, he was tempted to use body flicker to stop him but it seemed far from prudent to be using any amount of chakra right now especially if the dragons where out looking for them as undoubtedly they where, dragons wouldn't fear a bunch of a shinobi certainly none of their rank or level of strength.

Coming up on Ryu he shakes his head in disappointment, "Hey! Ryu whats with you, why you so eager to get yourself killed we are meant to work together on this not the forest of death."


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME ARC*

​ 
ELASTIC HEART
*PART 2

*The distance between the _Sakura Haruno Medical Academy_ and the Nakano Mansion was a ten minute walk at best; you could halve that time if you double your speed, which shouldn't be a problem for shinobi. Given the situation, it should be no surprise that Edie Nakano took for the rooftops of Konoha instead of her usual reserved, casual stroll. Keeping her official charcoal black Academy school bag clutched close to her shoulder, she bounced between the buildings of Konoha that stretched through the skies, drawing attention from the humans below. 

_"Look up there mommy!"_ Pointing up to the sky was a little girl no older than five with a look of awe on her face. When her mother saw she was pointing at a blonde kunoichi leapfrogging through Konoha, she chuckled alongside her daughter.

_"Yes dear, that's a kunoichi who is obviously in a rush!"_

With braided pigtails in her hair and a toothy beam on her face, she clenched her fists with delight and let out a joyous squeal. _"I wanna be a kunoichi one day mommy!"_ 

_Almost there_. Just past the Chūnin Exam arena, up the hill and she was there! Looking down at Konoha from this height was surreal. Everyone seemed so small, she almost felt like a goddess overlooking her people. No longer were they citizens of Konoha walking through the map of Konoha but ants crawling between the blades of grass on a field. 

Despite being a genin, Edie only used this form of traveling on missions when it would both look out of place and be detrimental to not do so. It's not a strange site to see shinobi using this method of travel in Konoha, but most are fast and quiet enough to not be noticed by the public. Being the novice she is, the tap of her glossy Mary Jane's landing on every brick and stone worked with her reduced pace to make her much more noticeable. She didn't care though. It wasn't like this was a life or death mission. Well, actually, it sort of was in her eyes. It was either going to end with the birth of her new social status or the death of her current one. The sooner she got home, the sooner she could find Suzume and the sooner she could go shopping to arm herself for social elevation!

With a natural elegance to her movements, Edie used the tip of her shoe as leverage on top of the arena as the chakra coursed through her legs. Focused all to the bottom of her shoe, she timed its release flawlessly. The result was a burst of speed that propelled her through the clear skies of Konoha. Such a sudden thrust caught her off guard, allowing a small shriek of surprise to escape her. For those who saw, it was a rather humorous sight to see the daughter of Natsu Nakano soaring through the sky in her school uniform and raised knees, clutching her school bag with one hand and yanking down her plaid skirt with the other. It looked like she'd just been launched by the Sennen Goroshi technique, or let off a really powerful fart that had launched her like a rocket. Either way, Edie managed to land somewhat gracefully, colliding with a tree outside her property. The linked sounds of snapping sticks and girly yells followed by a sharp_* THUD*_.

"Ahhhhh!!" 

She griped and groaned, using the wall protecting her grand estate as leverage. Brushing the dirt off her uniform and giving her hair a quick fix, she emerged from the bushes looking like she didn't just soar through Konoha and crash land into an oak tree. Edie strolled through the gates and entered her house where she didn't even bother taking off her Academy blazer or putting her bag down. Afterall she was going to be leaving as soon as she found out where Suzume was. Conveniently, her Head Maid Alisa emerged from the kitchen carrying a tray of tea. 

"Miss Edie, back from school already? You're usually not back for another ten minutes! I apologise, I was just about to make your cake but I-" Alisa was about to apologise profusely for not having Edie's daily delicacy ready and waiting but the heiress didn't care for that right now. 

"No, don't worry about that. Have you seen Suzume?" Was asked as she caught her breath. Alisa smiled, signalling towards the living room with her eyes. Slightly confused, Edie looked over only to see a little blonde rocket come crashing into her.

"_*NEEEEEEEEEEEEE-SAAAAAAAAAAANN!!!*_"​


----------



## Bringer (Jul 12, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Standing at the pedestal, the young Terumi was completely rigid and stiff. Never in his life had he thought he'd be watched by all of these people. Seems like stage fright was another thing to add to his long list of flaws. As sweat dripped down his face, he awaited for... Whoever to just start this exam. Speaking of the exam, he had no idea how he was going to do it. He has made literally no improvements over the course of the last exam. Seriously... None! Furthermore after looking back at the playbacks he could easily see that he was outclassed by a majority of the shinobi here, if not all. 

As the ivory haired teen deconstructed any ounce of confidence he had in himself, the show was beginning. An elderly woman in a outfit that seemed more expensive than his life began to announce the exam. He was aware of who she was, she was a famous medical ninja who was taught by the one and only Sakura Haruno herself. From what Hado had read, it could be said presently nobody could surpass her in medical ninjutsu. In fact, it could be a possibility that Dr. Yui Kuriyama is the best me- Did she just say dragon?

Did he hear her right? He, and other unfortunate ninja would be fighting a dragon. _"And I thought fighting other ninja was hard enough."_  How did they expect him to take down a dragon? Sure, he would be on a team with two others, but still. A dragon against three genin? A firebreathing dragon. A dragon that can blow you kilometers away just by flapping it's wings! What could he do against that. Sure he had his water style techniques to counter it's fire breathing, but he doubt he could produce enough water for such a feat.

He contemplated forfeiting right here and now... This was insane.  As he raised his hand he was then teleported. A moment of panic overcame him as he began breathing hard and turning different directions. This was the death of him, he'd be dragon chow! Suddenly he realized that he must of been looking like such a weirdo in front of his two teammates and immediately ceased being a over dramatic oaf. Seeing how he was too late he simply chuckled and scratched the back of his head. "Sorry about that." 

He then cleared his throat and the expression he wore was much more serious and mature. He observed his two teammates, a cute blonde hair girl who comes from the Yamanaka clan, and a teen in a... Akatsuki cloak. _"That's so wrong in so many levels."_ He thought to himself.

"So." He cleared his throat once more. He really wasn't good at this. "Let's go find the dragon. I suggest on our way there we should exchange intel."  He didn't remember seeing much of Shurui or Zenchi in the Chunin exam playbacks. He wondered why. Were their performances deemed boring and unfit to be aired on TV? "I specialize in water techniques... That's literally it." He said as he walked off into the direction of the mountains. Hell it made sense to him. If he were a fire breathing creature and it was extremely cold he'd take refuse in the mountains or possibly a cave. 

Suddenly the teen turned around and noticed the Yamanaka girl wasn't following. Was she afraid? That would make the two of them. Walking back to her, he tried to place a supportive hand on he- *"DON'T TOUCH ME!"* His hand was slapped away and the girl took a few steps back. Once again he learned that every female in the world besides Kirisaki was crazy.

"I-I'm sorry... It's just that." Suddenly the walls were back up, there was no reaching the girl. She didn't finish her sentence and just looked at the ground. Confused he decided to move on.

"Sooo... Zenchi what can you do?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2014)

_
[Until Now....And For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kei and Kyo]​_


There was a feeling that Edie wasn’t looking at her, but only Kyo, as if she was nothing but an eye sore then an actual person. Kei had finally looked down away from Edie, maybe this wasn’t the best choice she had made, but she really wanted Edie to see her and like her. Or at least acknowledge her presences, but maybe that was asking too much. How could she be friends with a person that didn’t understand her nor even try too? Although she seemed close to Kyo, even if Kyo was trying to ignore her, all her comments were directed at him, and for some reason it felt really hostile. 

Almost like a battlefield she was thrown into without her knowledge. Kei took another deep breath allowing herself to calm herself, she couldn’t force anyone to see her way, and she wouldn’t. The only thing she could do at this point was make sure she do well on this mission.  The villages were so back up with mission during the chunin exams that some of them leaked all around. There were missions in Fuzenkagure that wound up asking for help in Konaha, and Konaha missions that found their way into Fuzen. 

However there was another reason that Kei felt herself drawn to this mission…. 

Kei took a step forward, _“Excuse me…May I help you?” _A sweet voice called out to them from behind

Kei jumped and turned around, a lady with bright yellow eyes and long white hair was looking at them suspiciously. 

_“Do you need something?”_ She asked again, her voice was stern this time that made Kei almost panic, but Kyo got in front of her. He stood tall, almost like a tower, and for a minute she saw the heir of the clan come out. His smile was warm and inviting and his body language showed no nervousness.

“My name is Kyo Minami….” He said before moving his left arm across his chest and slightly bowing, “I’m here to look at this school, my mother wishes for me to move here, but before that I would like to check out the school before I make my final decision.”

He stood up straight and Kei realized that this was what it meant to be a ninja. The lies and the fake smiles, it was all an act, and Kyo nearly perfected it in her eyes. Kei looked over towards Edie, she wondered if she was the same, before looking back at Kyo. 

_“Kyo Minami… Heir to the Fenikkusu clan, I welcome you from the bottom of my heart, to the Charles School of Business and Relationships.” _The woman smiled before bowing back a bit, _“My name is Charlie Lays, I’m the headmaster and great granddaughter of the founder.”_



She leaned back up before looking over at Edie and Kei,_ “May I ask…Who are you?”_ She asked Kei, for a minute the question threw her off but when she looked at Edie, she realized Edie was known by all, even if they didn’t want to know it. Her face wasn’t something someone could likely forget nor her attitude…

“She’s my fianc?e.” Kyo answered, “She’ll be attending this school along with me….Although…”

Kei eyes widen as he ushered over to Edie, “…She’ll also have a run to become my wife…”

Kei almost snapped her own neck….

Kyo walked over to Edie and grabbed her bags before looking down at her, “Isn’t that right….Beloved?”


----------



## Bringer (Jul 12, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

Ryu found his pace unbearably slow. The snow was slowing him down too much, and he didn't wanna afford to use any chakra on the body flicker technique. Furthermore there were no trees to jump branch to branch on in the direction he was going. As if that wasn't annoying enough, one of his teammates had caught up to him. To catch up this quickly in this environment... He was quick.

The young prince would've normally paid Hatori no mind and continued to run. However he knew what people like Hatori were. It seemed like every team had that once person who is the 'heart' and preaches about the power of friendship, and working together.  These types of people could only be dismissed with words. "I do not feel like explaining myself to you." He replied with his trademark monotone voice. "It's personal."  And with that Ryu activated the body flicker technique leaving Hatori behind. With this speed it wouldn't take long for him to reach the mountains where the dragons most likely resided. 

Where his answers most likely resided.


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_
*PART 6*​ While Kei and Kyo walked ahead slightly, Edie spent the better part of five minutes trying to convince the school's receptionist to allow the wealthy heiress to leave her shopping bags there.

The pen pot filled with official branded Charles School pens jingled together as Edie slammed her hands furiously on the reception desk, delivering a harsh warning to the poor middle-aged woman tasked with dealing with the stroppy Nakano. "Seriously miss! You're really starting to get on my nerves!" She growled, invading her personal space. Clearly this woman didn't get paid enough to deal with poorly raised brats like Edie but regardless she told the girl no. With a huff and a puff, Edie picked up her bags and dragged them along with her to catch up to the wondering pair.

Taking the chance to admire the building herself, she noticed the architecture was much more dated than the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy's. While Edie's school could be described as contemporary and modern with floor-to-ceiling windows and plenty of places for sun to shine through, the Charles School looked very antique and even slightly gothic. Although the entry requirements to the Medical Academy are technically more rigorous than the non-shinobi Charles School, it gave off a much more prestigious and rich-girl vibe. The white uniform should say it all given the colour white is often synonymous with wealth. Judging by these students however, Kei wasn't lying when she said their personalities were... _strange_. Unlike the Medical Academy where everyone is laughing and talking as they make their way to class, everyone walked in a very straight direction in silence with blank expressions on their faces.

"This place like_ really_ creeps me out..." Edie muttered under her breath, worried that one of the robots would overhear and unleash their super-lasers. "Are you sure it's even safe for us to be just walking around like thi-"

_"Excuse me... May I help you?"_ A deceivingly sweet voice called out to the trio from behind. Edie shot around with a narrowed glare, examining who dared to address her. It was a youthful looking woman with silver locks and hazel eyes that almost glowed like a werewolf. A strange combination of genetics indeed, even for a world where pink hair isn't uncommon.

The three of them seemed to freeze on the spot, waiting for another to answer. She soon grew impatient however.

_"Do you need something?"_ Her voice was much more stern this time. Edie glanced over at Kei who was sweating like a whore in church. Typically, Kyo took a step in front of the girls and went about acting the big man. He introduced himself with a lie that his mother wanted to send him to the school, which made Edie snort a little. The thought of him in a school uniform, carrying his books to lesson like a robot? Yeah, she would pay to see that.

Her defense lowered, the woman introduced herself as Charlie Lays, the headmistress of the school and (supposedly) the great granddaughter of the founder. It was in that instant that Edie recognized that surname. Charlie Lays, mother of Charlie Lays Jr! Edie has a light rivalry thanks to the Medical Academy absolutely destroying the Charles School in netball last year at Five Nations. Charlie was the captain of the netball squad while Edie was forced to participate so she wouldn't lose access to her credit cards, for Natsu insisted it 'looked good on your record'. Little details aside, Charlie Jr. went home with a busted lip thanks to Edie's chakra-enhanced winning shot using her face as leverage.

Charlie then turned her attention to Edie, who was smirking to herself while recalling the Five Nations netball game and Kei, who was balanced between humiliated puddle of sweat and awkward statue. "May I ask... Who are you?"

Before either girl could answer however, Kyo yet again had an answer for Charlie's question. 

"She's my fianc?."

_*CRACK*_
​
That sound was the metaphoric damage appearing in the metaphoric statue of Edie. A few more cracks appeared before completely shattering into little stone blocks on the floor with an explosion of dust. It wasn't far off from the wide-eyed, jaw-dropping reaction she gave.

"She'll be attending this school along with me... Although..."

She was shaking. Why was she shaking!? Her hands couldn't stop trembling. Now she was the one sweating like a whore in church. Her eyes hesitantly looked over at Kyo who had now placed himself next to her, playing happy families. For goodness sake, she was seventeen and he was fifteen! Even if they were to be getting married, it was so fucked up she couldn't even begin to comprehend. 

"... She'll also have a run to become my wife..."

He grabbed her shopping bags and looked down at her with a smile that urged her to carry on with the lie. Edie was about to flash Charlie the fakest of smiles confirming this lie when she remembered what happened at the Chūnin Exam celebration party not too long ago. She remembered what she found out, what she found out about _him_... Edie couldn't look at him right, especially when he was playing this sort of game. Why couldn't he just make things simple? Why did he have to do this to her?

But this was a mission. Edie was anything but a failure and she wasn't about to add one to her record.

Swallowing any concerns she had to be brought up again later, she gave a very weak smile towards Kyo. 

"Y-Yeah... We're getting married!" He tried to put an arm around her to make it seem more genuine which Edie instinctively shrugged off. It looked like she was trying to itch her ear with her shoulder, adding to the mess that was this deception. Charlie was clearly doubting their story.

_"Oh really? Haha, you two don't seem like most couples! Always kissing, holding hands..."_

This. Bitch.

With faux-happiness on her lips and a death glare in her eyes, she let her fingers crawl towards Kyo's and dance with his, trying to gain a hold. Charlie watched with sharp eyes, looking for even the slightest sign of anything not being genuine. 

A kiss though? That was... That was out of the question. It was probably still stained with *her*.
​


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2014)

_
[Final Stage of the Chunin Exams]
[Any Other Setting]
[Kyo Minami]_​
Kyo felt his mouth form into a smile, if that was a blow that was a damn good one, and even if he didn?t want to admit it. That was something that even he had to bend to, but Kyo took his thumb and wiped his bottom lips before looking at the kid. There was something about Konaha people that just annoyed him, but if this was any other setting he would probably extend a hand out to him. Someone like him just seemed fun being around, although this wasn?t another setting, and the boy had said something that he shouldn?t even have brought up.

?Holy shit?.? Kyo shook his head before looking back up the kid, ?I am actually in shock?.That was good, but?If you expecting a reaction, sorry to disappoint.?

Any other setting, just like the hand of friendship, Kyo would gut the kid and string him up for everyone to see.  He was used to it, and it came from coming from that village, and that clan. The territory of being  the heir, the territory from being from that village, but as Kyo closed his eyes and took a deep breath allowing the cold air to seep through his whole body before releasing it out of his mouth.

?A third rate village, filled with traitors, and a joke of a clan?? Kyo eyes glowed red and the skin began to boil under his arm before bursting like a balloon, the blood danced around and took shape of his blades, ?I?m sorry, I think you got that confused with Konaha?.?

?Or did you forget your own history you dirty mutt?? Kyo snarled, ?Oh I forgot, it must be hard to see the truth with all that shit in your eyes. But that?s all the Uchiha?s are now isn?t it? A bunch of brown nose mutts eager to please their masters because they can be put down by the village they try so hard to protect.?

Kyo began to chuckle as he thought about the sad life that the Uchiha?s must have gotten, ?Hey mutt?I got to ask, being forced fed so much shit, I?m surprised that your whole mouth isn?t brown.? 

?Although?.That?s enough talking?.? Kyo blades began to reflect the small bit of light that pierced through the sky, ?I?m going to let you serve your purpose?.Nose to the ground mutt, do Konaha proud~?


----------



## kumogakure1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Zenchi turned towards the other teammate of his. " i inow a fire style and some other techniques. My full name is Zenchi Hatake, you?" Zenchi said before looking around at the mountain ahead and for any other signs that may be helpful to them. He turned back to Hado." Also since you know water style that makes it better for us since the dragons will use fire most of the time. With all the snow it will be easier for you. But we also have to keep in mind there may be more than one cave on this mountain....so which way first?" Zenchi asked watching the yamanaka character "Whats wrong with her?" Zenchi pondered curiously as he grabbed his cloak and took it off before walkIng close and draping it over the girls shoulders in an act of kindness. However he now braced the cold, he checked his mask and stood straight."you must be cold, use it for now ill be fine" Zenchi said warm heartedly


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2014)

_

Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME ARC*
ELASTIC HEART
*PART 3

*Ecstatic to see her self-adopted sister, little Suzume topples an equally-pleased Edie to the marble flooring of the Nakano manor. "You're home earlier than usual, nee-san!" She beamed, pulling and tugging at the peachy flesh on her cheeks with a childish gurgle. However, time was of the essence and as much as she'd like to roll around on the expensive flooring snuggling her little sister, they had much more pressing issues to attend to. Kindly pushing Suzume off, the social butterfly climbed to her feet.

"Yeah, for a reason though! Come, I'll explain while we walk." Suzume nodded before also jumping back up to her feet. With two fingers, Edie signaled for Alisa to join them. Once the girls were out on the street, she began her explanation. 

"So there's this party going on tonight to honor my acceptance into the Chūnin Exams at the Academy," She began, giving her golden blonde locks a pompous flick. Suzume was almost shaking with the urge to congratulate her Nee-San but knew it would be unappreciated should he interrupt her talk. "And this is like, the _perfect_ chance to boost my social status and move up within the hierarchy of the Academy, don't ya think!?"

Suzume nodded just a little too enthusiastically. "Absolutely, Nee-San!!" She beamed, resembling a girl at a drug-fueled dubstep rave.

"So of course, being the dazzling intellectual I am, I've hatched a plan! I'm gonna head to _Chō Chō's_ and find a really hot outfit. I'm thinking maybe a white mini dress with some golden bangles, some earrings, maybe even a headdress? Like you know when people put like freshly picked roses and other flowers in their hair? What are those called?"

Alisa chimed in with an answer. "A flower crown, m'lady."

"Yes, one of those. What do you think Suzume?" The girls had left Edie's neighbourhood by now and were heading into downtown Konoha. It was roughly 4pm meaning they only had about an hour to go shopping if they incorporate one and a half hours spent getting ready then half an hour to actually arrive at the party. While Edie was considering all these things alongside waiting for Suzume's response, the little samurai had another thought on her mind.

"Umm... That sounds great and all Nee-San, it really does! But..."

Edie immediately sensed that something wasn't right. Her pace slowed and her eyebrow raised.

"... But?"

"But... I..."

With little indication, Suzume dropped to her knees and clasped her hands together as if she was praying to a goddess - the goddess being Edie Nakano. 

"Please please please please please please pleaseeeeee~ let me come to the party! I've never been to one like that before and I'd love to see what Nee-San's party is like! Plus I want to celebrate Nee-San's incredible achievement with her! Pleaaaaaaaase~~~!"

She closed her eyes in hesitation. A part of her expected scolding for acting so needy around Edie, "looking like a peasant" as she would say. When Edie instead lifted her chin up and gave her a reassuring smile however, it completely took her by surprise.

"Of course you can! I'll need a little entourage anyway so I don't look too needy. Come on, I'll buy you something cute, okay~?"

"Okay!!"

Suzume took Edie's hand and the two girls ran off through the streets of downtown Konoha, heading straight for the designer district where only the rich girls like Edie would even dare to window shop, let alone actually buy something. Alisa couldn't help but smile to herself as she watched the girls skip away.

There was something about seeing Edie smile that made her smile, too.

​



​​


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
 *PART 63*
_A Peculiar Adventure With Three Dragons_

​ 
Watching these two boys go at it like a pair of sissy Year 2 girls was laughable, to say the least. When Kyo fired a shot, Akaya fired two. It got to a point where the sour-mouthed Uchiha brought silence to the cold with a bitchy comment that put Edie herself to shame. She didn't quite catch all of it but it referenced his mother and she knows all too well how touchy Kyo is over his mother.

Their bickering continued on for the next five minutes, with Kyo trying to recover after being shot in the phase with a sawed off shotgun. Eventually it got tiresome, even for the Nakano herself who revels in this sort of drama. She was pissed about losing the second round to none other than basic Ren and didn't want to have another loss on her record.

"As much as you two bitching at each other makes me smile, you guys need to stop! You're both as bad as each other and don't hold a candle to me, the Queen of Bitch~" Edie couldn't help but push her own agenda through, letting her hair blow with the gentle Iron breeze. "However, we have a dragon to kill and time is being wasted with you two girls dragging each other's extensions out. So put your tampons in and make yourselves useful, okay!?"

That was an insulting order to the both of them. While she was leaning more towards Kyo in both pity for being dragged so hard and knowing him better, he was starting to get on her nerves just as much as the Uchiha. Well, that comment about Uchiha being dogs was kind of funny but that's besides the point.

Taking the rightful lead, she only left a few more footprints in the thick snow before coming to a halt at a snow-covered tree, which she then leaned against. "So, which of you is a sensor? Wait, don't tell me. I know that answer already. I made the mistake of trying to use Kyo as a sensor in the second portion of the exams and we all saw how that ended up..." To be more specific, it ended up in a full-on showdown, followed by a bout of revenge in the hot springs, then an emotional breakdown in the forest and meeting another of Kyo's devout female followers. Hopefully Akaya was a sensor and not a pervert with a cult of horny teenage girls wanting him. Edie's face screwed up a little when she thought of how disgusting that thought was given Akaya couldn't be older than thirteen. _Gross_. Now she needed a thorough shower.

"Come on Akaya, tell me. What can you do? Could you beat Kyo in a fight, hmm? Hohoho....!" 

Yes, their bickering was annoying and she may have just restarted it but she truly couldn't help herself.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 12, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
_When Elements Collide, Part VII_

______________________​
"You think so, huh?" Jeeha raised a fiery eyebrow as a challenge to the sensor's supposed victory. His confidence was intriguing. Just how was he supposed to get out of such a position? Under the shadows cast by his long locks of hair, Jeeha smirked. "The J-man is never out until it counts, bro," is said, as he gave a powerful flick of his leg, flinging it upwards with such force that it blew Ren into the air. His pale blue eyes widened in shock at the unexpected counter, as well as the audacity which was required to do it. Not many people would have dared to attempt something like that with a steel blade pointed at their neck. Terrible though his nicknaming skills might have been, credit had to be given: the boy had chutzpah. Though, as surprising as the maneuver may have been, regaining balance was not particularly hard. Twisting his body, Ren spun into a backflip in the air in a mimicry of classic Jeeha-esque movement, perching onto the side of a lantern. _"I thought I had him..."_ he mentally sighed to himself, his clenched fist illuminating with the glow of a thunder pearl inside. 

Ren shot off of it with another shunshin, descending downwards on Jeeha, a trail of lightning following his fist. *"Raikou Shinju!"* his punch collided with the dual defense of Jeeha's arms. A wide arc of lightning erupting from the attack, showering his opponent in blue light. Jeeha muttered a few words in a voice that Ren could not quite discern over the sound of crackling lightning, and a knee blazed forth through the smoke of the Houki's offensive. Then Ren's defense came a beat too late. The powerful knee strike bit into the palms of his hands before he could simply redirect the blow as he would have normally done. The young shinobi grunted in pain. His opponent grimaced. "The taijutsu version of that attack is bigger, but isn't as strong as the beam one,"  he said helpfully, and the two launched into a flurry of taijutsu.

Jeeha renewed a fresh offensive of his dragon dance, his hands once again becoming a blur of motions and strokes as they flew off in the general direction of Ren's face. The Houki insisted on a powerful guard, denying entry to the attacks with prejudice. _"Now!"_ his foot shivered through the air to kick at his aired opponent, though Jeeha had apparently expected it. His right foot tapped at Ren's shin and using the strength of his kick like a trampoline, the boy sprung into the air. _"*Katon: gōkakyū no jutsu!*"_ his roar echoed through the shadow, and the flames burned with a fierce fury. Ren bent down on his knees and leapt through the smoke, landing immediately behind Jeeha, his breath heavy.

---

The chill and fog of the early morning had now become warmth and bright as the afternoon settled in. Their tea had long since been finished, lost amidst the chatter as the masters watched their respective prot?g?s duke it out in front of them. It had been an interesting experience for the two, getting to finally see the fruits of their labours. Although, as their fatigue became prominent, it looked as though the match was finally about to end itself. 

"Oh, are we approaching the end of the little match now? I thought those little shits might have had more in them," Fū clicked his tongue in distaste. His voice was seasoned with disappointment. He had been enjoying the fight between the two youths up until now. He had been apprehensive at first, but they had surprised him, which was a very hard thing to do at his age. 

"It would appear so," Kyōdo confirmed. He gave a pause, thinking something over. His friend was always awkward to talk to, even after all these years. In some respects, though, he was thankful for this. It was nice that some things stayed the same. His friend was still his friend. "Your grandson is very agile and nimble."

Fū shook his head with such irritated vigor that the fedora rested on his head almost tipped off. "Bah, it's the one thing he's good at. He'd have been better off in the circus, the little bastard..." he grumbled. "The blue haired one is better. Doesn't have that irritating penchant of flipping around like a little pansy... although he _does_ punch like one," he finally commented. 

The elder of the Houki clan tilted his head up, looking at the sky wistfully. "They both have a ways to go."

Jeeha's grandpa was inclined to agree. "You can say that again. They both suck."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2014)

_*Dragon Slaying Adventure: The Princess, The Chicken and The Dog III*​_
"Heh, not even a good reply can come from your mouth. Fuzen may have good technology but seems that you?ve been living under a rock. Either that or your bird brain just can?t process what is in history books...wonder if you even know how to read."was Akaya?s reply at the way Kyo described the Uchiha clan, he calle dthem dogs but that was either a stupid remark or the guy wa splainly ignorant. While true that they weren?t on the point where they were a couple centuries ago, the Uchiha clan had enough influences, the Hokage was an Uchiha no less."Before insulting something that probably you can?t even understand, mongrel, I would recommend you to get some reliable information, and a good dictionary because seems that the only word you know is _mutt_ and something tells me you don?t even know its meaning. Well, do that if you can get those sorta things in the dump you call home."Akaya retorted calmly as he kept walking, finding a dragon wasn?t easy when you have no freaking idea of how one smells so the only way currently was to have his guard up and try to detect the slightes change in the scent of the air and the sound of the surroundings.

Minutes passed and the two guy kept going at it with the useless barking, after one attacked, the other would answer with more poison. That was until Edie intervened. Akaya got confused to a certain extent by her words..._Queen Bitch_? What the hell was that? For the boy who has been a cunt almost his whole life towards everyone, those words couldn?t be processed well, did someone ever made a tournament of who was mroe of an asshole and the Nakano girl won? Whatever it was, the Uchiha didn?t say much as he heard the blond-haired kunoichi speak until she touched the matter of a sensor and what their capabilities were.

"If it?s a sensor, you could say I am one. I will tell you if something is wrong or the target is close by. But could you stop being so annoying? Back at the beach party you looked cute when hugging your younger sister or whoever that blonde kid was. It is like the magic goes away when you open your mouth, Nakano-san." is what Akaya answered as looked at Edie with his cold black-eyes like an abyss. He wasn?t lying, probably Edie Nakano was one of the best looking girls, among a certain age gap, in Konoha but it?s only been a few minutes and she already got on Akaya?s nerves, although it is not difficult to do so normally. Then she asked if he could beat Kyo in a fight. It had to be a joke.

"I hope you are joking. I already said it, Fuzen is weak and of course their representatives are too. I don?t mean it as a mindless insult, this chicken doesn?t hold a candle against me."was his conclusion, however something called his attention. The woman accompanying him and the fenikkusu seemed quite close - to a certain extent - to the red-haired genin, what at the same time brought his mind back to when he was watching the recordings of what went on with the rest of people during the test in the forest of death; Akaya was glad that his transformation wasn?t recorded although it seemed that people were already aware of the intrusion of Ryo and Sayaka at the time."Just like you I am tired of this shitty fight where it?s obvious that Chicken-kun can?t win. So I would like to ask you two something..."of course the Uchiha?s curiosity was growing, the two of them seemed to be relatively good positioned, one as Nakano heiress, the other as the heir of whatever shit clan he was part of, with privileged positions like that, they pretty much had path to do as they pleased but among all the things they could have chosen, they decided to be shinobi"Why are you two Shinobi? Why are you wasting your time at a job that isn?t worth it? Seeing you two in the recordings of the chunin exams I picture the two of you making it big in a Soap Opera instead of a battle field."


----------



## Kenju (Jul 12, 2014)

[Record Code - Through Children Eyes and Adult Eyes[Team E]]
[Chuunin Exams/ Act 3]
Laughter resounded throughout the arena, that's right, a contagious ugly laughter barged out of the mouths of the attendants taking watch of the blood sporty spectacle known as the Chuunin Exams. The uncharacteristic scene had put a total dent in Riokou's concentration, even leaving that cold-eyed girl with an exasperated sigh.

"I suppose it's better than a sick and twisted laughter that got off on the suffering of the contestants,....then again, I can't say I'm totally fine,"

That's right, they were not getting their sick kicks from the damaged being done to those proud(?) shinobi. Instead, what they had been watching was a more light-hearted scene taking place through the large screens for the world to watch.

Although, light-hearted can't totally describe what was going on because of the viile words said. The group known as Team E certainly weren't a delightful pack as they were verbally throwing jabs amongst eachother, they weren't on the territory of killing eachother like Team B, however they had atleast wanted to focus on their goal.

"After what they went through, are they still not taking this seriously?"

The Silent Honors girl frowned in a bit of disappointment as she tilted her head to try to make at least a bit of sense of this. To help her effort, Riokou turned to the hysteric faces of the people around her. They were smiling and enjoying themselves, Riokou was not the type to fight for smiles but they were of course a positive thing to be had.

After pausing for a bit to think and laxly looking back, she had came to her conclusion

"After witnessing so much cruelty being displayed, it's only natural that there would be a need to put their nerves at ease bit before facing this kind of danger, the crowd included,"

Though she made that assessment, Riokou couldn't really get behind this herself.

"More importantly, there's the members of the team to talk about,"

Ayaka Uchiha, just about everyone in the ninja world had known of that talented and fearsome clan and it's story,
but what Riokou had expected to be a proud and honorable child of that legendary clan, had been totally different from what she imagined. 

"To make quick work if it, a vile and undisciplined kid that seemed like another gruesome product born in this era,"

The words that boy spewed had certainly but an uncomfortable and tensioned feeling in the air around the crowd, signaling that despite his age and that comedic slander in the beginning...he was no joke in the slightest bit

With how that child seemed, he was far too dangerous to work with a circle of people, especially in a life or death match like this one. 

"It's incredible at how he reached this level at a young but it's undecided if that wild child can have a positive or good effect"

Riokou then caught her sights on the young man that was named Kyo Minami. Now she wasn't the type to judge a sense of arrogance could almost be seen seething out of the boy from Fuzen.

That one has a wild streak of his own it seems and I can't help but feel a sense of arrogance around his behavior."

Yet, that Fuzen shinobi had not backed down from that lethal child. It certainly mad Riokou wonder what abilities that boy had to be filled with such back-bone and confidence.

"It was mentioned awhile ago that he was something like a Prince, judging by the fact he climbed his way up this bloody hill, he certainly isn't the spoiled type at all. Meaning that he must have been trained in a formidable manner while living in such a highclass life that can gain him several specialties."

But just before she knew it, that mouthful Kyo Minami laid down unappealing words stabbing into the honor of the very village the screen was being broadcasted into.

Right after those word had stabbed deep into the ears of the mass audience, a moment of silence took place, quite literally, it was the silence just before the storm. 

Just when that silenced ended, a single large drop of sweat ran down Riokou's cheek. 

LIKE A THUNDERSTORM FUELED BY A POISONOUS CLOUD, WORDS AND YELLS OF HATRED AND ANGER SHOOK THE ENTIRE STADIUM.
If there had been a roof, Riokou  knew that it would have come of quite literally. The Hundreds and thousand s of people at attendance let out firey shouts at the boy through the screen, needlyless to say, these people were main Konoha residence, but the gears of anger would turn the others once the cries of insults had taken their targets at that boy's residence village, causing a reaction that turned those once many smiling faces into a horrid blur of distasteful mugs'=.

"Un-unbelievable!"

Riokou watched all around her as chaos wrapped itself all around the arena and threatened to squeeze the life out of everyone here. Hadn't this been expected? this event may be to help relations but the opposite was happening right before her eyes, any second now, a physical sign of unrest could put an end to all they had worked for.

In the middle of her hectic thinking, a brown haired man shouted from his seat while half eaten popcorn spewed from his mouth.
*'
"You godamn fucking Konoha ninjas, I'll Ki-"*

And loud man burst from his seat but only to be quicklu silenced by a single chop to the throat by Riokou, just managing to stretch herself close enough before that single sentence could cause and end to lives all around her.

Just when Riokou had no idea what to do about this madness, the employees around the arena made their, trying their hardest to settle the ease of the crowd. Riokou doubted such a small force could possibly do anything, but just before her very eyes, that mad crowd became more and more settled. Such a thing almost seemed fictional but they managed to do it!

"Just what kind of people did they bring to help!?"

Riokou stepped back to her seat in awe but hadn't sat down just yet, no, instead her peircing eyes cut to the main screen, to the face of the culprit behind this,

"Simply atrocious,....this is far more alarming than  I expected. Kyo Minami, I have no idea if you are a reckless fool or simply an inconsiderate egotistical beast, but you're moreeven more dangerous that a single few mass murders....right, you very nearly caused a massacre without even using your own hands....To think this could be a future leader..."

The road far ahead surely had not been a promising one. It pained her but she even thought of the sickening fact to hope such a person could be put an end to in this exam. It had seemed the bad taste had gotten to her as well, wanting to wash her mouth of that sickening event, Riokou turned her attention to Edie Nanako,

"Similar to the others, she has a vile mouth, probably more so."

Now that Riokou recalls, there had been mention of a 'sex scene' between Edie and Kyo. Such information could have  been left out she felt, as it only furthered her own disappointment. Despite that vulgar piece of information, this did draw some leads for Riokou to follow.

"If that's the case, then that means she's able tame that wild dog, Kyo."

Which leaves her to think, just what kind of person was Edie Nanako? As Riokou peered on at the screen, she found her answer. That girl's firey personality had worked well with her commanding attitude and seemed to be a match against Kyo Minami. 

"Not only that, but she seems finally ready to move on their mission. Calling her a commander wouldn't be right, it's more correct to say that woman is a dominator. Though I can't say I prefer that sort of style myself," 

Riokou scratched her messy pony-tail as pondered about the overly flashy blonde. 

"Now that I think about it, even though she did help put an end to her group's verbal stabs, she was the individual pushing buttons from the sides and getting a kick from their exchange."

For an instant, Riokou had thought Edie Nanako would be the key of balance between the two opposing sides, similar to Kirisaki, yet it was far from it. That girl Edie Nanako would certainly be the one to flip on several more switches of chaos to the mix. 

This time, the cold-looking Riokou had found nothing admirable within this group, it was a nasty bunch that saw no dignity nor respect in....and most importantly, honor. As Riokou sat back into her seat, she thought on the idea that just perhaps...... former members of Silent Honors would probably deem them as too chaotic to let roam freely.





​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 12, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Land of Iron

The Chūnin Exams: Final Stage, First Round
_Wyrmheart _Part III

----------​
"Light thinks it travels faster than anything but it is wrong. No matter how fast light travels, it finds the darkness has always got there first, and is waiting for it." - Terry Pratchett

The first thing he noticed was that he was floating. Somewhere, somehow, he was floating. So, sensory abilities were still functional. Time to test everything else.

A cautious attempt at moving the arms. Both seemed to be working fine. A twitch here, and there. Legs were operational. Roll the neck, and then wait a moment. Wrinkle your nose. No smells here, note for later; odd. Flicker the ears, the low sound of...gurgling. Humming? A low rumble? An unfamiliar sound, not something he was familiar.

And then the grand finale; opening the eyes. And as Taneda did so, he was greeted by utter and complete darkness. He felt a spike of panic surge through him before he managed to moderate his reaction. Bringing a hand to his mouth he calmed his nerves and began to unravel just what was happening here.

It wasn't cold, not anymore, and before him there seemed to be an endless expanse of shade and nothingness. He got to his feet, as there seemed to at least be some semblance of solidity beneath him. He could stand. He rolled his shoulders, made sure everything was working. Pause to listen. Sniff. Flex the fingers, wiggle your toes. Strain your vision. 

And as he did, two huge, dully illuminated spheres shimmered to life in front of him, perfectly round as their light shown on him. 

*YOU ARE WEAK, SON OF CHANGE, IN WAYS THAT YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND.*

Taneda blinked for a moment, and peered at what he was no understanding were probably two eyes looking at him. "What do you mean, we're weak? We can defend ourselves just fine."

*YOU POSSESS NO TALENT FOR THE ELEMENT, NO CLAN. NO HIDEN, NO PLACE YOU BELONG. YOU FOLLOW A MAN WHO SEES YOU AS AN AUXILIARY EXPERIMENT, AND IDENTIFY WITH A FAMILY OF BRUTES, TO WHICH YOU WILL NEVER FIT IN. NO KEKKAI GENKAI, NO PRESTIGIOUS FAMILY TO REPRESENT, PARENTS LONG GONE. NO SURNAME, NO ORDER OR COVENANT NOR COURT TO REPRESENT. TRULY, WHAT ARE YOU?*

Taneda blinked in surprise as the query is hurled at him, taking a step back, though the distance between him and the eyes seemed to remain consistent. "What am I? I'm just...Taneda," he said flatly, setting his gaze down.

*THE NINJA ARTS ARE FAR FROM YOUR FORTE, NO MATTER HOW YOU ATTEMPT TO DRESS THIS FACT. THIS ONE WILL BE THE ONE TO KEEP YOU COMPLETE, UNTIL THE TIME IN WHICH YOU WILL BE NEEDED. WHEN THE EIGHT SURGE FORWARD FROM ALL DIFFERENT DIRECTIONS, YOUR MIND WILL BE NEEDED. DO NOT FORGET THIS, SON OF CHANGE.*

Taneda opened his mouth to reply, but then as soon as it had appeared all of the darkness retracted, at an alarming rate. It looked to him like the world was collapsing in on itself, and the shadows rushed towards him, culminating towards his own, and then they laid there, thick, inky, and black as night. He awoke to Ren shaking him awake. "Rise and shine, Taneda."

He gave a quick yawn, and from the corner of his eye spied those two perfectly round glowing circles, painted onto his inky black shadow, watching him.

*WE WILL MAKE CERTAIN YOU LIVE TO FULFILL YOUR DUTY, AT THE LEAST, SON OF CHANGE.*

And finally, Taneda placed where he'd heard the voice before. It was the same one from his dreams, in which he'd narrated. And though he wasn't sure this was a portent or a sign of some sort of danger, the moment passed, and he looked to Ren. "Good morning, Ren-san..." he said sleepily to the Houki...


----------



## Chronos (Jul 12, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l Ade l Rouge l Prison*

_There Are No Souls Unbeknownst To True Desire...
A Boy's Resolution: Break The Chains _ 












​
With the incarcerated walls did he stood with blithe coursing through the very existential plain of his soul. With demeanor and standing did this boy accepted the fate that befell him, his eyes exposed as he laid upon a steel plating that held his body to measure the doctor's procedures. The eyes staring at him intently, while the shroud of darkness and the light before him struck his vision, blurring his identity, but never the purpose. It was truly frightening the moment his hands had reached the boys and with delicate padding he coursed the hand through his cheeks, as if to intimidate the boy. There was no escape, and truly this in itself was a form of torture. He didn't depict his mien, he couldn't tell if it was either the sense of excitement that brewed withing the man, or the simple mercy of a man trying to finish the work he's been placed to do. Either way, it was simple. As the eyes twirled and shifted, noticing the patterned flow of chakra moving through his system Rosuto knew he was done for.

The moment those pliers inched closer the thought began to evoke into a swirl of emotions that peaked from fear to anger to total hesitation. But there was something about this that he needed to achieve, the arm on the other hand had finally been released from it's seal, and a saw was brought to simply slice through it's mechanics with irreversible ease. With it, it would dent the arm, but knowingly, it wouldn't be able to truly slice it. It would take several hours. But this is what he needed, sound... Without it his plan would be brought to fruition... But with the seal in place he couldn't gather enough power. And so... he was struck with a conundrum. 

He felt the saw begin to dig into the arms surface, and with this the sound of metal grinding upon metal began to empower the arm. The felt as the gears slowly rotated to their original state, and pain began to course as the arm was sustaining a dose of damage he only experienced around twice in his lifetime... And memories once more, like a recurring nightmare began to surge through his thoughts. A boy, a man, a girl and a villain. Three faces he had given up on, as the hand pulled the lids of his eyes and he saw darkness inch ever closer, his teeth grinded under a force of virtue with protruded through a sense of great expectation. A will where lives where placed on the line and true meaning was held in a future that held not pattern. 

His hand soon blew under a force of power, one that resonated in sound, the arms soon brought to a halt after the noise soon caused their minds to swirl with sudden electrical spasms. Their hands dropped as the drill soon was brought to a halt, the chain that held his soon was brought to simple scrap as his breath soon held exhaustion. What just happened was simply a result of his carelessness, but it was very well much as planned. Now the next stage herald. He brought his arm towards the other hand, and ripped the chained that coiled him to this place. He made his way towards the door and soon as he opened he grabbed hold of the two guards outside's head and collided them under his force, soon the dropped and Rosuto made way towards their pouches, opening them, he found a result of scroll, bombs, tags and other menial tools that he would need to execute this mission.

However he has made enough of a ruckus already... He needed to at least distract the incoming Shinobi. He quickly entered the room and hid one of the bodies in a locker nearby, the other was placed on the table he laid, and veiled with a sheet, under the sheet was a seal placed that read, _"Ignite" _however, he quickly wrote among it, _"Light exposure" _ with his own blood. Soon he threw a kunai above him, one which held a single flash bomb and a wire, with it he tied it among another two weapons, that were placed neatly in the darkness where the table stood. Here once the shinobi come, the moment they step to take out the sheets, they will also trigger that flash that will trigger the tag.

He rushed towards the door, a steel walk way, he placed his hand on the bars, soon vaulting over and his soles sucking up the top surface, walking within it's underbelly, he followed suit and two other explosive where placed under. This again, altered. This one read _"Ignite-Upon Explosion-5 seconds"_ 

Now it was time to acquire his equipment. His eyes traced what was under. There stood the armory, several stories under him. He lept towards the center, dropping himself as he pulled the kunai's from his newly acquired pouches. Twisting his body he soon threw those weapons to hold onto the lower tubes of the walk ways that lead deeper into the prison chasm. Upon it, his body slowly descended, manipulating his movements with flair of a professional, his body seemed aloft, his feet hand holding the weight of his entire body with simply the wires as his guide. His body slowly positioned itself with feet above his head while placing his feet on the floor. Hidden a midst shadows, he witnessed two guards holding their position in front of the door. 

A distraction was needed... Above the door it held a widow that could lead inside. He pulled a senbon needle from his pouch an threw it, with flair and grace, it left a small hole, but what mattered was the sound, it caused the shinobi to alter themselves, unlocking the door and entering the room. Without noticing his presence. The sound of cheers hid his foots steps and their talking was inevitably helpful, he made his way towards the room and close the door behind them, met with darkness only the shinobi's turned and were met with a veil of moving imagery that blurred in the dark. The Sharingan active as he read the movement and proceeded to move as followed...

Soon he managed to place himself above the two, trained like an assassin he peered to his prey which stood hopeless to this newly arisen criminal's assault. Reading the chakra of them, as the could not use any jutsu withing here with fear of that they may ignite something. Soon the sound of an explosion rose to their ears and this cause Rosuto to finally strike, his hand made way to their faces and crashed them upon the floor, causing them to lose consciousness. Soon he began his search as quickly as he could, and eventually he found his gear. Placing his mask his trench coat, his gloves, his boots, and most importantly, the wire and knife. 

He did the same, placed a trigger but a single tag, there was ash among this room, so the work would be done by itself. Next, the final floor. Where the voice alarm was stationed. There he would do his final move. He left the room and quickly threw his knife towards the upper levels, he grappled and began to swing withing the cellmates that screamed his name and ushered freedom. Soon placing himself in front of the elevator he heard steps come his way. He bit his tongue, he soon pried open the door and and rose the walls of the elevator, soon after he threw wires among the walls with kunai forming a webbing after placing his feet on the underbelly of the elevator. Soon he opened a bottom hatch and pressed the buttons which lead him towards the head's room.

Two explosions where heard, the one of the armory and one under him... The elevator rattled, doors opening before it started to fall and crash under. This was going too quick. But this event was the perfect distraction, he breath was getting to him. It's only been several days after the fight with the Uchiha ANBU, but this tactic would fail if it simply meant to fight all these soldiers... He needed to be a step ahead of the game and thankfully that was what he was doing. He rushed towards the end of the hall, to the wardens office, not a moment to spare and he burst through the doors and pounded the man who witnessed it all through the large windows that were made to spectate this monsters in cells.  

His breath began to struggle the moment Rosuto held him by the the throat. Their eyes met, but no words were ushered, on because of fear of being noticed, the other because of a metallic hand restricting his throat from expelling or inhaling air. But without moment of doubt, the body was thrown towards the windows, as the warden plummeted ever deeper into this endless like chasm of a prison. 

He made his way towards the voice alarms and activated it, placing his hand in front he allowed it sonar the sound produced by his hand, soon all were met at their feet hands placed on their ears as they screamed and yelled, their bodies began to puzzle themselves, their footing became unstable, their vision turned blurred soon they couldn't cope with their bodies. Which was exactly what he needed at this point. A window... Throwing a kunai towards the ceiling, the light of day soon engulfed the premise. Unable to move properly or a at all the people began to witness the enigma stand above the where the warden office was, through the window he stared down and witnessed the chaotic monstrosity he had caused...

And even more so...

A button was pressed, so the cell soon opened and he had escaped. Now, the focus would be once the prisoners awaken.  The prison force would be too busy, and this boy would have already made a clean escape. He threw a match on the room where all the files where station as well. This would burn any information gathered about him.  Soon he left through the hole in the ceiling... Witnessing the celebration of the exams at the far east, he soon scuffled and rushed his way towards the exit of the village, to return to his newly acquired status as a missing-nin


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama|The White Hot Room| LT*



_You might think you?ve peeped the scene
You haven?t, the real one?s far too mean
The watered down one, the one you know
Was made up centuries ago
They made it sound all wack and corny
Yes, it?s awful, blasted boring
Twisted fictions, sick addictions
Well, gather ?round children, zip it, listen:_

There wasn't the same visceral dolor in this song; no it was much different tone and cadence. It was the build to a crescendo. This would not be like the last time we visited this room, no that was an intrusion and this time it was much more sinister, it was an invitation. The irresistible force that had pulled these boys here had everything playing out to it's machinations. There was a mischievous malevolence that was coming for Hisashi 'Ryuho' Fujibayashi and Zellous Kazama. It was somehow darker than last time, lacking that austere feral anguish and instead replaced by intoxicating whimsy and the blight of madness. There was nothing to find pitiable about this serenade, no there was just suffocating hysteria that was about to take hold of their necks and snuff the vitality out from their gullets. 

*Welcome Back My 'Friendly' Neighborhood Clowned Prince *

*PROTOCOL CULT OF PERSONALITY ENGAGED*












The guitar was different, much more manic in the pacing of it?s rhythm. There was a vibrancy here that was created by the strumming as if the high-pitched wail of the guitar could shatter glass. It didn?t stop there though; there was a new instrument introduced into the composition, now there were drums. There was a virile strength behind the steady deliberate beat, the wail of the musical axe roaring behind the thunderous strikes. This was not like before, where once Zell was consumed by fear of the unknown coming for him this time he was resigned to it. That?s not to say there was an absence of fear in his heart, no he was very afraid but nonetheless all he could do was assent. This was something he had asked for, something he had sought out because if Zell was going to reach a new height this was where he needed to be. 

_I Know Your Anger
I Know Your Dreams
I?ve Been Everything You Want To Be
I?m the Cult of Personality_

In the distance Zellous could hear the howling timbre rocking out to the colorful machinations of sonic prominence. The young Hound of Justice could see him in the distance gyrating his hips, swaying his shoulders back and forth, yet stumbling forward as he strummed madly on his air guitar.

?Step On Up! Test Ya Strength! The Clown Prince of Kickassness is here to slay!? 

His voice was different from the masked fighter from before. This one, he wore a mask as well but his demeanor was completely different, it was downright jovial. The first thing Zell noticed was that the person in front of him was a human being, for some reason that surprised him as he wasn't sure if the helmed monstrosity was mortal. This one wore a mask as well; a clown mask to be precise, and his movements were extremely erratic as he just continued to dance to his infectious music. There was not a serpentine tonality to this one, the intonation was much more commiserate with a loud bombastic tenor reminiscent of a rockstar. Immediately Zell erected his guard, his hands swooshing and fluttering about as he set the space around him. The defensive bubble around him was invisible and only extended as far as his reach, but this orbital shell was the crux of his taijutsu, this was the....

*SEIKUKEN*

But just like that the mysterious jester was gone from Zell's sight. He looked from left to right then up to the sky but there was no sign of him, he could not sense his presence whatsoever, then he felt it at the nape of his neck. The white-hot breath of another wafting onto his neckline, realization set in for Zell, he could not so much as feel the enemy?s presence until it was allowed to be known.

"Ever dance with the devil in the pale moon light?"

Before he could react the argent maned genin was felt a pressure on his back propel him forward up into the air. Just like that his Seikuken had been completely obliterated. Not wasting any time Zell shifted his body's momentum, touching his hand to the alabaster floor and pressing upward he regained control of his flight and went into a somersault landing to face his attacker. The clown smiled wide, a grin from ear to ear, words were not necessary at this moment. The young genin knew exactly what was being said, he was being told that he was out of his depth to seek the challenge of this particular foe. Normally in a situation like this Zell would have erected the Seikuken once more, but the deficiency in that strategy was that it left him unable to move outside of the space he set with his arm. He would have been forced to only pivot, which would have severely retarded his range of motion. A counter puncher by trade he was going to have to eschew his normal methods, because if the so-called Clown Prince was anything like the other fighter all Zell would be was a punching bag.

""Twinkle, twinkle, little brat. Let me turn your face into a nice little welcome mat!"

Zell dashed forward thinking his opponent was going to do the exact same. The words he had chosen completely telegraphed an incoming attack, so why not try to strike first. It would be foolish to hold back any of his power and thus the based demi-god looked within himself. In his mind he was rebuffing the premise he could die here, he was opening the gate.

*Kassei! Taiyō no mon!*
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2014)

Yellow flames ignited around the young genin shrouding him in a brilliant amber aura. This was not just a pretty light show, Zell's muscles tensed and brimmed with a rambunctious vitality as his body's natural limiters were unlocked and he was now given access 75% of his competency. His speed and power rose all in one shot as he cocked back his fist and adjusted the trajectory of his dash creating a curve of sorts. The Hound of Justice howled emphatically as he jumped up and forward toward a collision with his mercurial foe. Zell unfurled his fist to throw an absolute bomb into the face of the oncoming clown.

*CHOUJIN PAUNCH!!!!*

The blow landed with such great power that billows of steam sprang up from the point of impact. Half of the clown's mask was crushed revealing, and confirming, he was a very handsome human with a rather youthful appearance to boot. Zell and him both stood there, seemingly frozen in time, as the fist was lodged into the cheek of the boisterous prankster. There was no blood and no indication of pain; he just stood there before finally rolling his eyes and beginning to speak whilst the fist was still posited at his cheek.

"Tha wa a pwettee hood shawt ked.Naw hits mi tuuurn!!"

The clown spun into a blur throwing a hook into Zell's unguarded kidney. It was a similar trauma to getting hit by a car; while the blow was focused it reverberated throughout the genin's entire body. His legs went wobbly but the assault was only beginning, rearing back the clown unfurled another hooking punch into Zell's kidney, again and again, as if he were trying to stab Zell with his fist. The ash blond neophyte gnashed his teeth together as he gathered his nerve, if he continued to sit here and take these blows then his kidney might have actually exploded from the shock. This was a different plane of existence but out of desperation Zell slammed the edges of his hand against each other in a cross pattern and projected his chakra outward as the next punch was coming...

*FLAP FLAP FLAP*

A murder of crows scattered about materializing from seemingly nowhere in this desolate blanched expanse. Somehow someway from a world again Zell's friends had heard his plight and come to his assistance. With their help the maven of youthful apathy was able to propel himself away and make a perfect clone, this was the 

*Karasu no Bunshin*

"Ninjutsu? Oooh!!!! Want to see something really cool! Let me show you. Time For The ROOTY TOOTY FRESH N' FRUITY!!!!"

Zell had found himself a little more than a handful of meters away from his enemy now, yet even from that distance he could feel air in the room begin to reach a state of pyrexia. It was reminiscent of when he was fighting the helmed fire and he shot that massive pillar of fire, a katon was coming...

*KATON KAEN UDE*

The clown beat his fist against the ground and, almost as if in reaction to, a fist of red-hot embers was born from this calefaction. The fist shot forward like a heat seeking missile with Zell as it's target of choice, but the genin did not run... The fist cascaded through his chest and subsequently the squawking of crows reverberated through the White Hot Room. It was another bunshin, the real Zell found cover by hiding inside the dissemination of his avian friends, but this did not deter the Clown. He flitted forward and landed in front of the real Zero, a twinkle in his eye for a moment Zell could swear it went from crimson to cerulean and gained tomoe in the iris...

*KATON KAEN UDE*

A flaming fist cascaded toward the defenseless Zell, but this one was different from the first attack the flames were hotter and they were blue. Crossing his arms in front of his face the young shinobi braced himself....

*TWISH WOOSH*

*BOOM*

Zell couldn't see it but the fist had been hit by something and subsequently the reaction that was created was quite incendiary. A highly luminous, intensely hot spherical cloud of inferno coalesced the shockwave send Zell caroming backward but not before searing and boiling the skin on his arms and forehead. He yelped with anguish at the burns but quickly looked around to see what or rather who hit the fist...

*TWISH WOOSH*
*TWISH WOOSH*
*TWISH WOOSH*

Again he heard the sound, it was akin to an arrow being knocked... he watched the clown spin out of the way of one projectile, then bow forward as another one went over his head, then that was it...

*CRACK*

The Clown was hit right in the face by whatever was being shot at him, his head snapped back, as the force threw his body backward. It was over or rather so it seemed. The Clown sprang right to his feet an arrow made of chakra lodged between his pearly whites. His eyes lit up with happiness as he bit down and the arrow broke into wisps of light. The mien of the jester had been iridescent elation, but right now in this moment, just his eyes alone were able to convey absolute euphoria. He began to shimmy from side to side dancing to a song no one could hear except from him. This person was bonkers but this was a whole new level, then suddenly he stopped and with a smile he put up a finger as if to tell Zell to wait a moment. Looking up he extended his arms out wide and began to yell...

"SONNY BOY!!! COME AND GIVE PAPI A HUG!!!"

With that he flitted away again...

_Neon lights, a Nobel Prize
When a leader speaks, that leader dies
You won't have to follow me
Only you can set you free_​


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2014)

_
[Final Stage of the Chunin Exams]
[Any Other Setting]
[Kyo Minami]
_​

Why were they ninjas? Why were they here? Easily that question was supposed to offend them, but in reality it just drove Kyo further into a cold hole. There was nothing for him if he couldn?t be a ninja, which was his truth, and his reality. This world was made for ninjas and nothing else mattered, if he wasn?t strong enough to be able to become a chunin, and then how would he expect to become the heir to the clan? How was he going to become anything that his mother had hopes for him to become, that he held hopes that he would become? 

The cold wind whipped through the group as if the world was trying to convey Kyo?s predicament. There was nothing in this world for him if he couldn?t become a strong person. The two who walked forward talked amongst themselves. Edie seemed to want to start a fight by asking the boy if he could take on him, and of course the response was that he could. Kyo closed his eyes?.Annoying?.This was annoying?.

The way they talked and whispered amongst themselves, and it was truthfully annoying?.The Uchiha was annoying?.Everything was annoying?Kyo hated many things, he hated liars, he hated people from outside his village, he hated the Konaha and the others that made up the white. Although more than anything he hated annoying things?Things that seemed to be on the earth to get under his skin and pull nerves. 

Things like that should just disappear?Disappear?.Disappear?

Disappear?Disappear?.Disappear?Disappear?Disappear?

Everything that he ever deemed annoying should be wiped away with his blades. Kyo heart thumped against his chest, almost like a bird knocking on a cage.  It was only right wasn?t it? That annoying things should be dealt with? Kyo stopped?.He looked around as the snow whipped through his red hair?

??.It?s close?? Kyo said as he looked over at the trees, the bark had been eaten away, and under it was scales. Big ones, the ones that people would die to get their hands on. Kyo eyes widen as he heard his heart thump loudly in his ear. Nothing else mattered?.Nothing?.Nothing?.A small smile spread across his lips?

There was nothing in this world for him?.Nothing?.Nothing?.If he couldn?t become a ninja, then this world was a meaningless hunk of rock. If he couldn?t become the clan leader, his life would hold no meaning?These were the truths?.The truths Kyo lived by?.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2014)

*Liquid Time*

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_*Mortal Enemy I*_​
"Rakuuuu!!! Dammit, dude, why couldn?t we take tha train?! Mah feet ?re killin?me!"

"Shut it, your feet are to walk. We won?t be wasting money when we have still time to reach the place." and you heard him people, this - ruthless, one-eyed, asexual, assholish and greedy son of a bitch who for some reason attracts every single woman we meet- guy that I call _partner_ just won?t look at me when I demand sumthin?. The fucker is just a tyrant, seriously if ya were ta look in a dictionary for tha definition of that word, I?m sure as hell what ya would find is his name. "But why!? I know that we woulda walk a good portion of tha way no matter what but we coulda just have passed a relaxed time in tha train!!"I complain again, who does this guy thinks he is ta ignore mah rights? If we weren?t still teenagers I woulda sued him already!! With the charges of being an asshole, a bad partner and steal all tha chicks. 

"If you have money on you, you can perfectly go and buy a ticket"dis sunuvabitch!! Tha fucker knows I got no money on me!! What did I do ta deserve bein?treated like this? I am only a kind hearted young man in search of tha one true happiness, I help the people, take care of tha animals - even though it seems a good percentage of them hates me - when I can, I don?t steal, I never ever have assaulted anyone nor sexually harassed...okay the lats one is a lie, but I am a good guy to tha extent that a mercenary can be, right?!! So why is it that everyone just treats me like an idiot?!"Ugh..."is tha only answer that I can give him. Seriously if only we could find a third member for the team, I?m sure that person would support Shin-chan against the Devil King Yagami.

As we kept advancing the boredom just kept increasing. How is this guy capable of not talking!? Is he a freakin?machine? For real I have no idea how tha heck we started ta get along, I still remember that when we met each other I really hated him. Also, why the fuck nuthin? funny is at sight? No twigs I could play with, not animals, not nothing!! Is this some sort of conspiration to attempt an assassination against Kengo-sama with the official reason being boredom? I can already picture it written in mah gravestone. 

"Rakuuu, I?m bored" I said

.....

"So borin?, I could sell mah boredom i would be rich by nao."

.......

"Dude, I?m so bored I maya ctually die, Oh wait what is dat? dat light... I-"

"For God?s sake, can?t you be in silence for a minute?!"damn cyclops, why tha fuck do ya snap like that? I almost got a heart attack for real!"Okay take this!, i knew this would happen anyway so I bought it back in Kumo. Solve this thing and don?t speak to me until you have finished."so he said and then lead his hand to his pouch and from it took out an object which he threw at me. when I caught it, i noticed what was what he gave me, it was a...plastic cube? Well it was completely different from a normal cube since it was formed by many cubes of different colors.

"Whadda heck is this?"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 13, 2014)

_*The Calling IV*
Prince of Clowns _

The great door that lead me into the room of the hottest white pulled itself close behind me. It?s closed massive frames rumbled throughout the room in along with a rather distinct ?click? that followed directly behind it. Typically when a door closes by unknown means, this would be the point where I was to freak out and start hyper ventilating all over the place. Perhaps run back toward the door screaming my head off and pounding on it to let me out, and praying that those two who were left on the other side, or anyone for that matter, could came to my aid. But that wasn?t me. While my curiosity was peaked at the sound, but I pressed forward unable to bring myself to look back. I think it was pretty obvious what that sound meant. 

I wasn?t going anywhere no time soon. 

Even with my decent into the unknown, I wasn?t afraid; in fact, I found myself more like the kid who discovered the crawl space beneath his home. Eyes full of wonder and excitement of the prospect of what exactly could I find? What would I discover? Yeah, it was almost like the feeling, yet hard to explain at the same time. I found myself in wonder of this ?room?, what it comprised of, and how exactly was I ?called? into such a place, moreover, the feeling of connection that seemed to permeate through down to my very core. I felt eager about something, but I didn?t know what. It was mind blogging to me, I had never felt this type of anxiousness for anything before in my life, and just what the hell about all this was that was making me feel this way?

*Thump*

Thus it began again. With each step I took made, my eyes began to react, and I began to believe that I was drawing closer and closer to my answer. 

*Thump Thump*

My pace quickened into that of a jog. The atmosphere around me altered drastically, the still quiet of nothingness was infused with a frenetic sound that grew in combination with a powerfully robust rhythmical beating that drew an arrantly baleful curtain over the area. Yet, for the moment, that malice hung in the air only further edged me on as the pulsating of my eyes increased in potency once the air was filled with it. 

*Thump Thump Thump*

My face soon contorted with a look of worry. In the distance I could hear it, the sound of battle, I immediately I found myself thinking back to the pair I met at the entrance to this White Hot Room. The voluptuous woman and the feral man and the mention of another, her brother, who too had found himself in this place. In a second my jog morphed into a sprint and into full on running, my arms tossed behind me in typical shinobi style. With this type of presence in the air, and the ever increasing sound of battle, the poor bastard must have had the misfortunate to run into the devil who was able to change the entire feel of this room with their presence alone. If he was I wasn?t going to waste any time to bail his ass out, as I closed in on the scene.

He wasn?t the only one who had business with who or whatever the hell it was. 

*TWISH WOOSH*

My arrow was a brilliant hue of red, as it lit a blazing trail through the air before causing a combustible reaction of flames that forced a separation between a boy who looked closer to my age with hair somewhat similar to mine and?a clown? I found myself taken aback a bit, I mean, he was dressed like a damn clown. It wasn?t your ?you dress like shit? sort of clown, no, this guy was dressed exactly like a jester from the olden times. Regardless I wasn?t going to give this guy any kind of breathing room to speak up, as I began knocking back the arrows of pure chakra from my bow in rapid volleys. My nerves seemed to be in overdrive as my body was pumped full of adrenaline. I kept up the assault in a brisk pace, but this guy, he had agility.

*TWISH WOOSH
TWISH WOOSH
TWISH WOOSH*

Light on his feet, he twirled passed the first one as if he was dancing, the second one came with a bow passed over his skull, but behind the second one was the third one which was chasing the shadow of the second one. I could feel myself grinning as I watched. Even with all my practice plus the enhancement from my eyes this guy was making my shots look like joke, but this time I had him. 

*CRACK*

?Bullseye.? But I seemed to have celebrated a bit too prematurely. He sprung to his feet with a look of exultation as he gazed directly at me. For the first time, since I showed up, I finally got a good look at his face?and it was a bit unnerving. This guy was young, his facial features even striking, and he looked at me with my closed between his teeth. His face shined with pure exultation once his gaze feel on me and instantly I froze, for the first time since I had stepped into this place, I became nervous, no, I wasn?t nervous. The sensation of nervousness doesn?t live one near paralyzed and unable to move, as I looked at this man and watched him bite through my arrow, erupting it into sparks of light, I recall the exact moment in my life, the very first time I felt this way. It was the first time I had ever met Retsu. 

This was fear. 

"SONNY BOY!!! COME AND GIVE PAPI A HUG!!!"

?Sonny boy!?? Before I could even fully process the thought his shadow loomed over my entire body, as if he really was planning on embracing me. I looked up awestricken by this man. Despite this sudden flux of fear I felt in his overwhelming presence, I was being hit by it again, that connection. It was even stronger than before, I was damn near mesmerized like a fat kid having an entire cake to himself. My eyes burned worse than before, but I could look away. His face?I know I?ve seen his face before?his face was?

It was my face, and then it dawned on me as I backpedaled. 

?Y, you c-can?t possibly be?? Even beneath my mask, anyone could have been able to perceive the horror on my face. In my life there are only ever two people I?ve been compared to, the first is my aunt Minori, whenever it relates to my skills as a medical ninja. The second was a man whom I?ve been compared to on a biological level, looks, style, personality, even more so than my own father, there was always one man whose connection with me may perhaps run deeper than any could realize. We even share the same name of:

?Ryuho.? 
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Mountains; Land of Iron]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 71: The A-Team, With no Teamwork!?]​

Mizuirono chuckled pulling a paw to her snout, "There is no need to apologize April. No harm done. I've lived with Akane all my life, I've learned to grow a thick hide thanks to her antics." is stated when the foul showed concern of possibly offending the canine. After a few awkward moments after Akane's rambling she shot off in the direction that Ryu had ran. There was something off about that boy. He had a smell to him. It was familiar; but at the same time it was very foreign. Not as in territorial, but as in self. He had something more to him and Mizuirono wondered if Akane picked up on it too. Or if she was the only one to pick up on that trace scent. 

Slate eyes cut up to the boy as he finally broke his silence, seemed he was about as ready as Akane to take action, truthfully they didn't know what they were getting themselves into, and it'd be a damning offense if they lost one of their numbers before they could properly face down a beast of legend. Mizuirono was surprised though, she didn't know where he was from exactly; but he seemed at home in this environment. In fact, she should have realized that by his scent alone. It roared stone and mountain. In fact, Hatori smelled a lot like that village that she and Akane visited for the Academy. That was their introduction into the leaf. "If I may" Mizuirono states as they start to run toward Akane; "You seem familiar with these settings, thus I suggest that you be the lead. That is, if we can rope that Ryu boy in; though I will admit he has a similar scent to you. As in, earthen."

- 

Akane's gaze cut to Hatori, he'd caught up to her so easy. Though she'd be the first to admit that her boots weren't the best suited for trudging through the snow. And this weather also didn't quite sit with her too well. She was used to the temperate weather of her home swamps. Sure if could get muggy there and the rainy seasons were ass. But it was home, not a frozen pop sickle that made her breasts hurt. Her gaze cuts to his and she flashes him a wide grin, as if accepting some unspoken challenge. But what he said caused her to curl her lips in a short confusion. Pulling her gaze forward as they inched up onto Ryu she gave what he said some thought. But she kept her mind to herself while Hatori affixed a scroll to his belt. Akane took note of it, not because she knew what it was. Rather because she buried a much larger scroll in the forest of death. She was curious what that toilet paper was used for and meant to ask the night she almost died... but she almost died ... 

In the few moments it took her to process her jumbled thoughts on the scroll that Hatori put into easier accessing range they had caught up to Ryu, though it seemed that he wanted little to do with any of them as he allowed Hatori's comments roll off his back like water off a alligator's ass. "Dat no nice' boy-o." {Well, that wasn't very nice of him.} is rhetorically stated after the boy vanished in a Body Flicker. Akane tilted her head, she seen it before. But never understood what it was. Her eyes cut to Mizuirono who was easily keep pace with her and Hatori, the wolf had a secret weapon that helped her swim like a fish. The padding on her paw extended into a webbing that connected her toes. It more or less in this environment acted like a snow shoe. "Ah dun kno' bout no killin' Hatori." she finally stated breaking her silence since she started off after Ryu.

"Dis wan, it no smell lak de furry snake back in de woods. Dis wan, it haf de same feelin' dat man wid de funny weapon had. It dark, send chill down mah spine." {This one, it doesn't smell like the other dragon from the Forest of Death. It has a similar feeling as Ogama, it's scent is caked in death too. Not at all like the other Dragon that saved us.} is added while they ran along. "There is also the concern over the boy, did you smell it too Akane?" is asked the redheaded teen nodded. "Yeah, Ah did. Boy-o, he smell close to dem too." {Yeah, I did. The boy, he smells somewhat like the dragons do as well.} is replied. Akane's lips rolled into a scowl, at this rate Ryu would beat them to the dragon's lair which may pose ill for him if they didn't do something. "We movin' too slow." is stated. 

Akane didn't know what made her more angry. The fact that she was so sluggish in the snow. Or the fact that she couldn't properly adjust her Chakra to run atop it like she could water. Even the Tree Walking trick she learned a few days ago wasn't helping. Finally fed up she pulled her hands together. While Jutsu is wide learned in the Ninja Nations, back in Akane's home only the hunters learned it, and it was an oral and visual learning. Since most members of the Tribes were illiterate. Akane, being a Huntress, was brought up in the oral tradition of Jutsu and she pulled her hands together. With a flash of seals she performs the Transformation Jutsu and explodes into a cloud of white. From it, a very large version of Mizuirono appears and she quickly cuts in behind Hatori and slips her head between his legs pushing him up onto her back. 

With her paws acting like snowshoes she could run at full speed and not be hampered by the elements nor the terrain as she ran. The wind now whipped on them as Akane was squeezing out the horse power and despite his use of the Body Flicker, Akane quickly caught up to Ryu with Hatori holding on as best he could. Ryu seemed annoyed that he was caught up with again, but even though he tried he couldn't break from the two running wolves that nipped at his heels.

Soon the shadow of the Peaks came into View, there the dank smell of death was almost strong enough that you didn't need super smelling to detect it and it would be there that they may meet their target. "Ryu! I suggest we talk this out, we shouldn't run blind into those caves!" Mizuirono shouts trying to reason with the youth as they approached the caves.  ~


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2014)

_ Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME ARC*
ELASTIC HEART
*PART 4*
​The _Konoha Shopping District_ was a very versatile place. You'd have some people sat by the _Hokage Memorial Fountain_, tucking into their freshly sizzled gyōza from _Dumpling House_ after a long, tiresome day. Others were doing what the _Shopping District_ intended, spending their hard earned cash in the wide variety of stores on offer. Almost everything you could ever require in life was available here, making it one of the busiest consumer hubs in the _world_. There was your affordable clothes shops, your designer boutiques, your wedding dress stores, your shoe stores, even your kunoichi gear stores which sold things like chest wraps and fishnet shorts. Food supermarkets, fruit and vegetable markets, chocolate delicacies and plenty of takeaways for every food imaginable. Sunagakure's desserts, Kirigakure's seafood, Kumogakure's deep fried food. _All of this_ was why Edie loved spending most of her day here.

Seeing as they were shopping expensive and designer, the girls were walking down _Marble Arch_ where all the high-end stores were situated. They huddled together so that shoppers from one store, who were more than likely to be wealthy and looking to spend, would be encouraged to look in the others. Unfortunately for them, Edie Nakano only had her favourite store in mind - _Chō Chō's._

"Which store are we going to, Nee-san?" A curious Suzume asked as she walked alongside Edie, their arms linked in sisterhood. She'd never really been designer shopping before, especially not in Konoha. Most of what she wore was armor, of which it was made in the Land of Iron with specific measurements and guidelines on what to include given her status. Suzume was certain she'd only worn a dress once in her life and it was to a family friend's wedding when she was exceptionally young.

Edie couldn't help but smile to herself. This was going to end up being another of her most important life lessons for little Suzume. "Chō Chō's. You heard of it?" Suzume shook her head. Now that the heiress thought about it, there probably wasn't a _Chō Chō's_ in the Land of Iron. They just didn't seem like the sort of people to... _indulge_ in fashion. "_Chō Chō's_ is like, the most fabulous shop in the world. It's run by Alexander Chō and his team of designers, although they don't get their name printed on anything because well, they're not Alexander Chō. They have everything, and at a reasonable price too!"

The usually reserved Alisa almost choked on her saliva when she heard that. "_A reasonable price?_ Might I remind you Miss Edie that your father counted your spending at _Chō Chō's _in a single month to be a higher expense than paying his three executive's wages..."

"_Oh Alisa!_" The blonde let off a slight chuckle, dismissing Alisa's claims. "I highly doubt that's true..."

"I could go and fetch last month's financial report if you like---!"

Edie's voice suddenly took on a much more sincere, stern tone since Alisa wasn't helping in casting _Chō Chō's_ or the heiress herself for that matter in a positive light. "That won't be necessary. But thank you!" 

As a somewhat savior from the awkwardness floating in the air, the girls finally arrived at _Chō Chō's_ for the shopping spree to begin! However, before she let Suzume run wild in the store, she had to make one thing perfectly clear - "Suzume, before we go in, understand that I'm paying for your dress so I get to choose it, okay?" 

Suzume was more than happy with that deal, nodding with a big, excited grin on her face. Once that was clear, the girls entered the door where a sales assistant immediately walked up to them and asked for help. Alisa was quick to shoo her away however since she wasn't about to have her role of bag carrier taken by some underpaid entry level role. The girls immediately walked over to where all the party dresses were, where Edie already spotted something with potential. It was a textured white dress that stopped mid-way down the thigh, meaning it was alluring yet reserved. It had an interesting shape cut out around the top, showing a tiny strip of midriff but following the legs or chest rule excellently. Finding her size, Edie picked it up and presented it to her two companions - a woman who constantly wears a maid uniform and a girl who constantly wears samurai armor.

"What do you guys think of this?" She smiled, turning and twirling the dress on the hanger so they could get an idea of how it looks.

Suzume was positive as expected, encouraging her with a beaming smile. "It looks amazing Nee-San! Go and try it on!" Edie could do no wrong in her eyes, even if she ritualistically slit the throat of thirty two babies and dumped their bodies at sea. She would probably excuse it as 'the babies shouldn't have gotten in the way of the selection process' or something equally ludicrous.

Alisa on the other hand questioned the design of the dress. "What's that slit across the midriff for, Miss Edie?" 

Edie was genuinely unsure how to answer this one. "I'll just go and try it on, see how it looks! Maybe it's actually quite flattering. Be right back~"

With dress in hand, the Nakano headed over to the changing rooms. Although there was a short line outside of females waiting patiently to try on their items, Edie skipped past the line without the sales assistant bothering to raise a question, much to the disgust of the shoppers there. You see, Edie was perhaps their biggest customer in the White. Her father had shares in _Chō Chō's_ and the girl's spending per week easily paid the wages of every worker in that store. If she even tried to question Edie's actions, her manager would probably fire her on the spot.

Alisa and Suzume waited patiently for Edie to emerge. It sounded like the blonde was struggling to put the dress on judging by the grunts and cursing coming from behind the cream curtains, leaving Alisa wondering if Edie had put on wait from all the Friskies she's been drinking. Eventually the teenager emerged - but there was a problem. The dress fit her fine but it was designed for girls with a more... flatter bust in mind. The result was that little strip on the midriff being yanked up to act like a window into Edie's cleavage. Even though she took her bra off for the dress, it was so tight around her breasts that you could visibly make out certain outlines and bumps a girl would rather keep hidden. There was also a major amount of side boob threatening to spill out the sides.

With a sigh, the girl rolled her eyes and awaited critique from her companions. 

"Well?"

"_*BEAUTIFUL, NEE-SAN!!*_" 

"How about a bigger size, Miss Edie?"

Poor Alisa. The more she said, the worse it got. Edie was close to taking extreme offense at that statement but reserved herself. "If I get a bigger size then it will make the rest of the dress sag and if it's not tight it's pointless!"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
_Pre-Exam Training: False Darkness, Part I_

______________________​
His eyes narrowed at the collection of rocks in front of him. Another day, and another jutsu to learn. It had almost become a monotonous process at this point. He woke up at 7 AM, had toast and made it to the training grounds by 8 AM. He would then spend the rest of the morning and sometimes the afternoon training, be it speed, strength, endurance or a new jutsu. To say nothing of the time spent doing it, the whole process was incredibly tedious. Ren reassured to himself that it would be over eventually, though. Kaminari no eisō was his strongest move; his sharpest, fastest and most accurate. Despite that, it was undeniably somewhat unwieldy as a jutsu. It bit into his stamina like hunger after a night's sleep and was difficult to use at any distance other than medium or long?it was, after all, the technique of a spear bearer and sniper. This new one would be more efficient, he hoped. It wasn't as sharp, or fast, nor was it quite as accurate, but raiton: gian still retained high stats in all those areas, with the plus side of being usable at any range. Ren first read about it on the Intelligence Network through his lanterns, when he was looking up raiton ninjutsu that could potentially be useful. Many caught his eye, but for the time required to learn and the chakra expenditure of the jutsu, gian was the best he'd found.

The boy took a deep breath, his hands clasped together to form a snake handseal. His fingers interlocked and he felt the chakra flowing inside his body began to mold, crackling and whirring like electricity inside a generator. When he'd first learned he how to use the raiton affinity, the process was uncomfortable for him and made him feel as if he was constantly being electric shocked. Thankfully, as he grew older and more experienced, the tingling sensation became nothing more than a familiar warmth of energy. He channeled the chakra to his hands, his body stretching outwards. The lightning flowed from the inside of his body and along his arm until it reached his finger tips, which were now aimed at a nearby boulder. *"Raiton: gian!"* he exclaimed. From the tip of his index and middle fingers, a bolt of lightning fired, punching a hole straight through stone and into earth. 

Ren nodded. _"Yeah, it's weaker than the sharp spear. That would have destroyed the rock completely and make a deeper hole in the mud,"_ he observed, looking at the damage his jutsu made. It wasn't underwhelming, though; the damage output had been within his expectations. There was something else he was looking forward to trying out, though. Apparently, the jutsu could be done so that it could hit multiple targets instead of just one, with only a small extra cost of chakra. For example, if he chose to hit two different enemies, it wouldn't be like casting two bursts of raton: gian.  The exact statistics were unknown to him, but he assumed it'd be more like firing one point two shots of it or something. The Houki clasped his hands into another snake handseal and then spread out the palm of one of his hands. A clump of lightning gathered in it. *"Raiton: gian,"* is said again, as two prongs of thunder erupt from the ball, piercing through two more nearby boulders.

He blinked for a few moments. That had been unexpectedly easy. Not that he was complaining, though. This just meant he had more free time for the rest of the day and he wasn't tired from failed attempts at learning the technique, either. Ren shrugged, picking up a nearby bag, and headed off back into the village.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 13, 2014)

*Ryoji Ivery l Ade l Rouge l Training l A New Release I*

Upon nightfall he had finally traversed a large portion of the forest, several miles away from his destination however, it seemed irrelevant at this precise moment the distance and more the time it took for him to retaliate. The village was prompted into an alert status probably by now... And so his mind began to ponder his strength. He remembered the people he'd met, what made them excel? Shiryu... the boy was an ANBU himself, he didn't think much about him, but he left an impression on him. He was fidgety, nervous, however as much as he was that, he was resourceful. He never truly witnessed him fight before. The mission he had underwent with him involved him battling mainly with creatures that had poisoned the boy... he had to fend them off as best he could. In truth, he didn't know anything about him. 

The thought quickly jumped to another, and he began to think of who else... Kirisaki. Well, much like Shiryu, the mission they went in together was much of the same. He didn't witness much of her skill or technique, she was caught in a mess and he had to step in. So there was that, more information that didn't lead to anything... Who else? Zyana. She was quick on her feet, her mindset quickly changed during a fight as if she held a grudge or more so, as if she shut herself down to enter a stage. After enough of a critical shock to her senses she was able to bring return to her natural state... But what did it mean to truly do that? Was it a technique, or simple adjustment of the mind? Mostly likely she placed herself in some type of Genjutsu, but the very thought seemed impossible. 

How could someone approximately shut down or more so fool the mind to close of all emotions? That very thought was dangerous, and it worried him. It might as well be said that the girl is playing with fire... Something that reduced the body to enhance another couldn't be anything but dangerous. She swirled in his mind for awhile, but at present she was pretty much his enemy, or more so, his ally. She held no true faction, but weather that mattered or not was a different story. In the exams she was much like she was during the mission, she didn't seem to care about the world and her voice had been mechanic. Which was problematic in itself... He would've avoided any confrontation with her if possible, but truth be told that wouldn't necessarily been possible if he didn't escape the exams through those flames, and if Quer didn't manage to obtain his body and rebuild his arm once more. In truth, she would've fought to kill him, and the thought enraged him a tad, but he quickly disposed of it and continued.

Next? Zansatsu. Other than puppet genius and cunning he didn't know what else. He seemed probably the most dangerous of the previous three and obviously the most annoying. He looked like a roach who wouldn't die even if you sliced it's head of. At least not immediately. He managed to build the arm, which considering how painful complex he made the prints, he managed to do them in an effortless amount of time. And so what else? He remember a puppet, so he works from a far. Or maybe not. Everything was obscured about him. So that was also, a dead end.

At present he didn't have anything on anyone. So whom else? The ANBU Uchiha... Flame release, strong physical endurance, jinchuriki, quick movements, rapid tactical thought, powerful body strength, agile moveset... How did he last as much as he did? Blinded luck or probably a miracle from God maybe. What was most problematic however? He pondered the thought and it all resulted in one thing... his demon regeneration ability. 

He remembered others too, a boy that healed him, and Kirisaki's threads. What the hell were all this techniques? Their functionality almost seemed unreasonable... Their control over their chakra seemed splendid. And who else? Edie? He didn't know anything, he only remembered one things... she regenerated. Extremely quick, like, almost unbelievable so. He remembered a time where he and Zyana had been in that mission, when she bled and used it as a escape method, she was... different. What the hell is it with these exceptional shinobi? 

He scratched the back of his head in deep thought and made a mental note about the little he knew. But they all seem to end up in one, specific note. They didn't rely on physical jutsu's the thread probably very ninjutsu-esque, fire release and genjutsu... most of these didn't specifically rely on close-quarters, or used a proxy to help them with it. So... Maybe he needed to dig deeper to see what he was truly capable of...

He crossed his legs and began to meditate, placing his fist together, legs crossed as he focused his chakra. The mind soon halted any thought that coursed on it. And it began to mold the chakra from within, search for anything that might be tapped within him.


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2014)

_ Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME ARC*
ELASTIC HEART
*PART 5*​
"Thank you again, Nee-San!"

"You're welcome. Now I need to show you this really cool coffee shop! It's called Friskies. They sell coffee and stuff but nobody goes there for that stuff."

The incessant chatter between two teenage girls was what Alisa patiently put up with as they stepped out of _Chō Chō's_. Edie had finally chosen a dress and all the extra with the same going for Suzume. Packed into four large bags carried by the willing maid, she was currently wondering how she was going to explain to Natsu Nakano, her boss of eighteen years, how she allowed Edie to run up a bill of 400,000 Ryo in just one shopping trip. However, getting the heiress in trouble would only result in getting on _her_ bad side, leaving Alisa stuck between a rock and a hard place. Maybe it was better to do what she always does and somehow make it out to be her fault.

Heading towards Friskies while Edie tried explaining what is is and what they serve, the girls didn't even seem to notice the group of five or so teenage boys loitering around the shopping district. Two of them had cigarettes hanging out of their mouths as if they were in some hipster fashion shoot while another was staring at the Nakano princess for so long he may as well have pulled out binoculars and analysed every streak and line protruding from Edie's off-white school shirt. Alisa most certainly noticed them and shot them all narrow-eyed glares. It seems that wasn't enough to deter them as one of them, a somewhat attractive blonde with tattoos covering his right arm stepped out into the path of Edie and Suzume with a coy smile on his face.

The girl who is frequently the object of many men's desires sneered at first before placing her hand on her hip and letting the other go limp with sass. "Can I help you?" She asked almost sarcastically.

"Yeah, I have a question. There's twenty seven letters in the alphabet, right?"

His friends began to snigger seeing the question stump Edie.

"Uh... I don't know, why are you asking me? Do I look like a teacher?"

"Well... There's *U R A Q T*. I know that much~"

Alisa rolled her eyes while Suzume narrowed hers to try and figure out what they were trying to say. By now the Head Maid of the Nakano household was more than used to guys trying it on with Edie, even when she was at an age where you'd think guys would know to stay away. Alisa had lost count of the times she'd had to break an arm to ward off thirsty men from a twelve year old Edie. But now? She couldn't help but smile to herself. Edie knew how to handle herself. No intervention was needed. 

Unfortunately for him, Edie wasn't quite... catching on. "You're missing one, I'm sure of it... Right?" Now she was trying to genuinely push a debate about the alphabet. By now his little gang were slumped against the wall to try and hide their tears of laughter. The leader stepped forward, taking the cigarette out of his mouth and letting a puff of wispy grey smoke escape his lips. He gave the butt a tap before dropping it onto the cobbles, stamping it out with his boot.

"Don't worry babe, I'll give you the *D* later~"

That was it. The gang were literally rolling on the floor in laughter with the guy himself even struggling to hold back a giggle. Edie and Suzume were still completely perplexed while Alisa knew perfectly what he was getting at. Seeing that she wasn't about to figure it out anytime soon, the maid brushed forward with her shopping bags.

"Excuse me but do you know who you're speaking to? That's _Edie Nakano _you're trying to chat up, so may I please suggest that you continue on your way before any trouble happens!"

"Jealous that I ain't 'chatting' you up?" He quipped, with more roars of laughter erupting from the background. 

"_No!_ No, that's not true at all!" Was cried with retort but it had no effect, her face going redder than a tomato. If it wasn't for maintaining professionalism at all times while in the presence of Edie and her friends (unless a life is at risk), she would've socked him one clean in the crotch. Dismissing the maid as if she wasn't even worth the time, the flirty crook moved even closer to Edie, this time extending his hand towards her shoulder. 

"Hey, I just wanna-"

_*SLASH*_
​
Silence falls among the group as the stone cobbles of the shopping district are coloured crimson. Everyone including Edie, Alisa, the gang and especially the leader had looks of utter shock on their face except for one - Suzume.

"_*DON'T*_ touch Nee-San unless permission has been granted!!" She screamed, flicking the blood off her hand knife before slipping it back into its holster. Even without her katana, Suzume always had means of defending what's important to her. 

The unfortunate man's gang immediately came to his defense, picking up his severed hand from the floor and attempting to reattach it. "_*YOU'RE CRAZY!! YOU'RE ABSOLUTELY CRAZY!!*_" He was hysterical, yelling obscenities at the girls in between his screams and cries for help. Two of the gang went to go and find a doctor while the others began cracking their knuckles. Alisa however sprung into action, grabbing a blank-faced Edie and a belligerent Suzume by the wrists before speeding off down the street.
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 13, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Chuunin Exam Finals III
A Huntin They Shall Go*

There it was again? if Satoshi was a type of food he?d be a rubbery prawn that you could probably bounce around like tennis ball. Spend so long having to chew you?d lose the flavor. That was to say he talked way too fucking much. The guy definitely fit the mustache-twirling role of villain as he delivered what seemed like prose rather than spoken word. 

?Either it?ll attract them or it?ll bring forth the crows. It doesn?t matter where or how far I am they will come if I call them which will draw the dragon's out...since you are probably correct in your assumption they'll be territorial.?

Zell crossed his arms and had a tinge of defiance in his response to Satoshi?s objections to his better plan. The platinum maned youth wasn?t necessarily prone to violence but he wanted to rock Satoshi right in his smug oddly shaped face.  He couldn?t help it but the nature of the puppeteer was such an antithesis to his own and quite honestly it was because he reminded him of the monsters from within the White Hot Room of the corridor. It was ok to be a monster because that?s who he was and being someone else would be some kind of affront to the two hundred some odd people he had already killed. The worse thing was that he was convinced of the rectitude of such a thought process, but it was in and of itself bullshit. A way for a selfish piece of shit with murderous impulses to justify waking up in the morning while his victims did not.  It was getting Zell quite heated but then he thought back all the way to the beginning of Satoshi?s long winded prattle, they had to work together as a means to get through this stage and advance to the next. For all of his warts there was no denying the immense intelligence of the marionette operator so to that end?.

?Though if we did get more than one dragon to come here we?d be done for. The same would be true about any sort of bait though wouldn?t it? I can do a great many things with the crows. I can lead the dragon or dragons and I?m sure I can use the birds to stall them.?

Zell at this point turned his gaze to Kirisaki trying to get a read of her flow. He hadn?t really engaged her much and was seemingly fixated on Satoshi. That was entirely based on his paranoia surrounding the other boy. That said if she would side with him on the various issues at hand then the ?logical? would probably relent in other methods of drawing the dragon out?

?I say we compartmentalize the actual task at hand into separate parts. Then we vote to delegate who handles what with everything laid out on the table. Any other way is just going to create a situation where we argue and Kirisaki is forced to mediate.?

At this point Zell had shifted into a calmer mindset. The abrupt change was the result of his jutsu, Hyoushi. It was designed to calm him and put him in the proverbial pocket of the flow. Because even though he wasn?t going to admit it his disdain for Satoshi was going to hinder all of them if he didn?t get ahold of himself.

?Drawing out the dragon with a ?b? on its chest, neutralizing and or distracting the dragon, then getting the fang. That?s a gross simplification of what we have to do. Satoshi do you agree given what you know about my abilities I?m the best suited party to drawing out the dragon??​


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2014)

_
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kei and Kyo]
[Until Now....And For Forever]
_​
Stand straight, chest out, smile but don?t smile too often, these were the rules of going out. These were the rules of properly going out. Don?t crouch, don?t lean, stand tall and stand proud, and always look forward. Nothing less than greatness from the a future leader, always give off the air of being in control and never slack. Kyo could feel the gazes of the students around the school fall on him, but he never looked their way only forward. His eyes scanned around only a couple times, and that was to look at the students and his surroundings and then at the people he called partners in the back of him.

Kei walked with her arms in front of her, but her eyes were looking forward but there were little times where she looked around her or looked at him. Edie was different she held her emotions on her face like there was nothing wrong with it in the first place. He sighed to himself, before looking around the school himself, there was something that stood out, the blank eyes mixed with the few bright ones?.Almost like every color was wiped out.

_?Two fianc?es?? _Charlie let her voice catch his ear, and when he turned to her she was looking forward, _?It?s not surprising?.Believe it or not many of our students come in with two potential marriage candidates but only one couple can graduate and move forward.?_

The school was big on the inside, bigger than Kyo expected, was this a natural size for a school or was it only the rich ones? Charlie finally stopped in the middle of the hallway before opening her arms up and pointing to two rooms across from each other. 

_?Since only one of you are staying with us, and the others are waiting from my knowledge, please help yourselves to these two rooms provided for you.? _Charlie said pointing to the room on her left,_ ?The girls can stay here, and Kyo you are in the room to your left. These are standard dorm rooms, so once you are done checking them out please head back to the lobby, so we can begin the full tour and what the classes are going to be like before turning in for the night.?_

Charlie smiled before looking up at Kyo, ?_There is no need for you to explain your situation now but you will have to before we accept you. We accept two fianc?es only if it falls into certain aspects we accept.? _

Kyo opened his mouth, ?Our families wish for us to have a traditional marriage.? Kyo closed his mouth and looked behind him, Kei with her arms out in front of her looking as if she was one of those traditional women, had begun to talk. 

?Kyo and I have been set up from the beginning of time.? She said as she touched her chest and looked up at him, ?I know him like the back of my hand?.Although??

She looked down at the ground and then back at Edie, ?He has fallen for another?.One that the family doesn?t agree with. You don?t have to be a scientist to put why?.She won?t work?.? Kei looked at Charlie, ?I wish to be here to lead him in the right direction?To make him understand tradition and family comes before a fling of emotions.?

_?I see?.Well we truthfully understand.? _Charlie smiled and began to laugh, _?You wouldn?t believe how many cases we get like that. Alright check your rooms and then head down to the lobby, if you get confused, the students will guide you down.?_

And with that she left them in the hallway, Kei held her breath until she saw her get into the elevator before letting out a huge sigh. 

Clapping her hands together, ?I?m so sorry!? Kei said, ?I just?.It?s my mission, so I have to pull my weight as well.?


----------



## Chronos (Jul 13, 2014)

*Ryoji Ivery l Ade l Rouge l Training l A New Release II*












​
The moment my eyes are met with the darkness of the world I began to swirl my mold of power from it's center. The core spoke of power, but didn't depict it well. Upon my mindscape I see a lagoon that stretched to distances of which pillars of unknown origins rocket towards the sky, the sky with not clouds to bare holds s particular design of hue's and saturation that fades into different spectrum of colors that raged as the pallet holds. Within the steaming lagoon was held a clear blue aura with luminescent particles of power that rose from it's essence. There he stood, both arms of flesh and eyes of his natural sapphire pigment. A breeze of chilling air began to sway his hair and within it he felt as if he had reached home. 

A sigh escaped his outer self as his mind had found peace once more... The beauty of the land that could be told had been inscribed into his mind, and his return was immanent. Soon his feet began to pace themselves into the sea, which the moment his sole placed themselves on the watery surface, as if elevated a surge of chakra danced around like like flaming whips with ferocity and flair. Coiling his body but not touching flesh as every step caused the particles of light rise ever larger towards the sky, the lighting sparkles in the illusionary plain. A power so comforting, his feet with grace and delicacy had walked through this surface of exploding strength, beauty and magnificence. Upon reaching the center there he stood, the flaming aura of power spreading into a chilling structure of that rose towards the distance. The water began to pulse under a force that soon brought the face of a woman he once knew... Under his feet a seal began to surface with lighting of maximum clarity. 

The boy whom seemed awed by the spectacle soon sense a brewing strength build from his core, as the chill began to take over the winds and soon he remembered where he once witnessed this ability. This release was something he held in his position once before. 

"Rei..." 

The name arose which caused him to feel a greater surge, the sky began to form and soon the pillars of the distance began to resonate a sound, which in the distance within the viel of power came forth a soul... A spirit of the past that had haunted his memories with such passion that caused him to slice his very arm. A woman who resembled his pain, his sorrow, with each step she took she grew ever more brilliant. 

"It's been awhile, hasn't it? Ross-kun?" 

It was Rei, he became speechless... In his search for power within his soul he found a fragmented piece of someone whom he failed to save. His eyes spread to their apex, while his emotion began to expose themselves with every passing step gave, drawing ever closer to him, causing the seal to erupt and spread towards the distance, enveloping the entirety of this world. 

"I'm so sorry... I'm so sorry...!!" 

He began to say, his voice began to break as his arms met her shoulders, sliding down with the force of helplessness, euphoria, and sadness. She lifts his arms and placing her hand on his cheek.

"You have underwent hell for me... haven't you?"

"I would go through it a millions times over just to have been able to save you..." 

A smile. There were no words that expressed her gratitude to have met this boy once more in her life. In her dying moments when she wanted to achieve in saving him. 

"I who bled for you, who caused you to become such a pained soul... You ask me for forgiveness? I should be telling you that, silly."

"Just come back... Please?" 

"You know as well as I..."

"Don't say that!" 

She kept quiet... Soon they were both met with an embrace, strong, and a storm of swirling beauty began to surround both, with winds of the north's snow began to envelop the world. At midst end she felt herself fading, he as well. And they were met to their knees the storm grew larger, yet still as subtle as a breeze. 

"Are you ready? You came here for a blessing didn't you?" 

"I came here because I've lost hope."

"Then let me be your savior."

Through the tears, through the weeps he felt an urge, as the pillar began to rise from the lagoon, and soon the world was enveloped in white, and the cold that once housed the world had become comforting. And before long, the mindscape shifted, into a beauty of surrounding white, snow, and frozen crystal. 

​
"I gift you with my final wish..."

"I gift you with my soul."

"I'll always be with you."

"And I'll always hold you close."

As her image dispersed, his body began to rise. Before long the final image was saved into his mind, teeth griped under the stress, but a euphoric sense of power began to surge from within. He felt a power surge from his core. And the moment he rose his gaze towards the light, he was exposed once more to reality. And the area, had been brought to a heavy freeze. 

Dust In The Wind On The Stairway To Heaven...

"Thank you."


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2014)

_
[The Shrine Maiden....?]
[First Step Arc]
[Part Six: Moving Forward]_​

It was funny how life worked, it was funny in an almost ironic sense of the word, and Kei wasn?t laughing, but silently wondering what life had in store for her now. Could she just let her actions shape her and her future? Could she just enjoy the drive and see how things unfold? These questions had no answer, because no one could answer them for Kei, and Kei couldn?t answer them herself. Where was she going? Where she was headed, was this the right choice? Every little tick and tack knocked at her, but for this moment as she walked behind Luz and Jewel, she felt like she was doing the right thing, 

She was going to face her heart, she was going to try to be honest to herself, but does that mean that she will have to tear herself from the ground up? The scary thing was about that, she wouldn?t have minded doing so. 

?Kei?Don?t walk behind?? Luz said as she looked over her shoulder, she slowed down her pace to where Kei was walking beside her. The pink haired woman smiled at her warmly, ?Do you not like the clothes??

Kei shook her head wildly, ?No I love them?It?s just that I never wore things like this before!? 

Luz smiled as Jewel had finally slowed down her pace and walked beside them. Jean shorts, with a blue dress shirt, tied in with a jacket and some black pumps that Kei could walk in. It really looked good on her, but that wasn?t the point, anything could look good, but it was the feeling that had to work with it, and Kei felt like a fish out of water. Almost like the world was a stage and someone threw her out for everyone to see?

?It almost feels like I?m not in my own skin?You know?? Kei said as she looked at her freshly manicured nails, ?Like I?m not me, but someone else.?

Luz smile turned into something warm and motherly as she wrapped her arm around Kei shoulder, ?It?s because you are leaving your box. The box you put yourself in, you are finally stepping out of it, and of course it will feel weird. It?s like moving into a new house from a small apartment.?

?The apartment is decorated with all your important memories and it hold some of the most precious moment in your life.? Luz said as she looked forward, ?But you are moving into a house now, a house that is totally bigger than your apartment, a blank and empty house, and of course you would want to move back into your small apartment where you know everything will fit and you don?t have to do anything to, but that house is your first big step.?

Luz got in front of her and cupped her cheeks, ?And who says you have to leave those things you had in your apartment there??

?That was a surprisingly a moving and informative speech Luz.? Jewel interjected, ?I?m both in shock in awe right about now?Good job??

?Don?t be scared of moving into a new house, no matter how big it is, or how it weird it feels, because it can become just like that apartment you loved so much.? Luz said before releasing Kei, ?And we are here to help you move so the house might not seem so bad!?

Kei couldn?t help but smile, if she had someone to lean on, and someone that already knew what was going on. Maybe making that first big move wouldn?t be so scary, and she didn?t have to leave anything behind either. She was just changing, she was moving into a bigger house, and that didn?t mean she had to completely renovate herself. 

?I think she understands?..Don?t you?? Jewel asked as she ruffled her hair, ?We are not asking you to change your whole entire life, but we just want to help you get out of that small ass apartment?.?

Kei laughed, ?Well then let?s get moving!?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 13, 2014)

_-Good and Evil? Who gives a shit? I?m Here To Kick Ass, Stab People, And Put A Smile On My Face. I Have A Really Nice Smile Don?t I? ZEHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!-_

?Ryuho.? 

*PROTOCOL BATTLE SCHREZO ENGAGE*











The name came so effortlessly from the lips of the young medic but the ponderosity of this particular name was enough to comminute his psyche. The stunning impossibility of what was standing in front of him, but that was the least of his worries as the air around the Clown Prince started to morph. There was the flair of danger encroaching upon the apparent progeny of this Ryuho, he was speeding straight for Hisashi...

"That name..."

He began, newfound gravel contemporaneously added to his vociferation, and an atramentous flicker in his oculus. There was something about the utterance of that name that brought the jovial Clown Prince to blood to a smolder...

"That is a very old name... I had not heard it uttered for quite a time. I had forgotten how it just makes me want to fly off the handle and make things bleed bloody. I did not want our first meeting to be something where I had to beat you bloody, but I can't have you calling your grand daddy by that name... No not by that disgusting name. My name young one, the real name of your Grandest Papi, is..."

He respited gravely adding a chic elegance to the moment as it elevated toward its crescendo...

"Zero!"

Zero roared with a feral intensity in the face of his ancestral grandson. Like the lion roaring as it is about to eviscerate the caribou he boomed toward Hisashi, his hand extended he stabbed forward his fingers fully flexed. In the process of his mad rant on the proper agnomen by which to refer to him, Zero, was not paying attention to Ryuho's hands as he set down three seals, dragon, ram, and finally snake.

*OKURE WARUDO KOKA*
(Delayed World Effect)

As the knife-edge thrust of Zero crossed the imperceptible guard of Hisashi, the medic was able accomplish something that even Zell could not, he was able to weave to the side completely parrying the blow. This was not a matter of speed or reflex this was because the Clown Prince had been ensnared by the based MD's genjutsu. Hisashi began to fall back opening up some distance between himself and his ancestor as he brought the his bow forward. His hands went to the string pulling it taut as he began to mold the chakra necessary to provide ammunition.

*TWISH*

It was knocked and ready to fire, but Hisashi wasn?t going to make the same mistake he did before. Funneling more chakra to the tips of his finger he pulled back even further on the bow. There were now three arrow bolts of chakra knocked.

*WHOOSH*

Firing all three at the same time he watched as the first one embedded itself in Zero?s shoulder, then the second one hit him in the lower right part of the belly, and finally the last one? The Clown Prince brought his hand up to catch it and catch it he did, as the arrow bolt was lodged into the flat of his palm.

?Fucking Right Doggy.?

Hisashi, Based MD, was awfully proud of himself but as you would have figured this was not going to stop the Friendly Neighborhood Prince of Jesters. Hisashi wasn?t dumb enough to think that either and thus he knocked back another trio of chakra cursors to get his ancestor again.

?I wish it didn?t have to be this way? but dude, you?re 5 million times more whale shit crazy than the family described you to be. Any last words gramps??

?Oh, they still talk about me, the Legendary Clown Prince. That?s refreshing, does my princely heart good. But come on now sonny. I am crazy??

*Kukukuku*

?Do you really think that genjutsu is going to work on a crazy person like me, sonny. Don?t you know? I hear voices in my head, they counsel me, they understand, they talk to me. Long story short?THEY DON?T WORK ON ME BECAUSE I?M NUTS!!!?

Zero bounded forward arrows jutting out of him and all, in the blink of an eye he was upon Hisashi, there was no way for him to truly compete with this kind of speed before, he couldn?t even so much as fire the bolts in the time it took Zero to get to him. The moonstruck jester tilted his body slightly to the side bring his arrow embedded hand level with his shoulder, winding back he abruptly snapped his arm forward leading with the back of his hand, the arrow tip pointed out?

*SCHIIP*

Swiping his backhand Zero slashed into Hisashi?s cheek, but the blowback from the celerity of his blow toppled Hisashi sending him caroming backward. Not wasting a moment Zero followed getting ready to unleash a haymaker into the airborne Hisashi?s sternum.

*KAGE BUYO!!!*
(Shadow Of Dancing Leaf)

The sole of a foot smacked into the into the chin of the Clown Prince, his jaw making a clicking noise synonymous with it being knocked off its natural tract. The Clown Prince was the one sent upward as his neck snapped back violently from the force of the intrusion. The source of the blow came from the Hound of Justice himself?. Zell! It was now his turn to unload upon the Clown, the fiery aura of the Sun Gate blazing, Zell rushed in on his foe unleashing a flurry of crosses and jabs into his chest before he had the time to touch the ground.  The blows came in fast and they came in hard, the silver maned genin peppered his foe with countless punches before dashing back and jumping forward, his fist was loaded back ready to deploy the herculean ordinance?.

*CHOUJIN PAUNCH!!!*
(Superman Punch)
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 13, 2014)

A booming bash rocked the exposed face of Zero once again, the cracking of bones echoed, as the rending of nerves and atoms resonated. Zell?s strike was true and it was bold as his fist steamed and Zero was sent skidding and skipping against the sterile bleached surface of the White Hot Room. A trail of blood stained the floors of the White Hot Room as the force of impact continued to drag him. At this point Zell took a moment to admire his handiwork before he felt his knees go wobbly. He was still getting use to the power of the gate and as such using two taijutsu had almost dried up the well of his chakra. He was forced to disengage which in turn caused him to drop to his knees as the full burden of the strain on his body, his wounds, and his burns could be felt. Turning his head his attention was, for the first time, now on Hisashi.

?Normally this is the part where I?m suppose to ask you who you are and what you?re doing here. I just want to say thank you for distracting that guy and thank you for saving my life. I?m still not sure what happens if we die here, I?ve only done this once??

Hisashi just stood there wide-eyed a perplexed expression etched on his face at what was being suggested?

?You?ve been here before? I know why I?m here but what the hell could you be doing here? Spiritual spelunking??

?Spiritual spelunking actually seems like a pretty apt name for it, actually. Come on though he?s going to probably get back up. I feel like that?s probably not going to put him down for good. The things in here are tougher than that.?

?Damn right I am!!!?

Incensement was encumbered in the defiant growl of the Clown. He walked slowly with cold-blooded swagger, the kind of walk that gave every indication that the boys were in trouble.

?Now that we?re all present and accounted for its time for me to get serious. I see you have my eyes boyo, I?m just so gosh darn proud that my baby is carrying on the legacy. I?ve got no idea why this other kid is here, but since you seem to be friends I?ll treat you both to a rumble rousing good time. Look closely at grandpappy?s eye, I only have one but it?s quite beautiful.?

He gestured to his eye at this point; it was red with a black iris. It almost didn?t look human and in some ways it kind of resembled a Sharingan.

?Now it looks like the cursed eye, but I assure you this is much cooler. This isn?t just an old man?s incessant rambling. Watch!!!?

The eye?s color shifted to that of the sky, a dim yet illustrious cerulean blue. Zell had noted the change before, but it did not end there, the interior lining of the eye began to change, it began to whirl. Soon enough what looked like three comma shaped pupils took their place around the lens of the eye, they were tomoe. This phenomenon was something that was virtually unheard of, something like this was not noted to exist in the annals of history, but it very clearly did. It was happening in front of the bemused Hisashi and Zellous. There was a clandestine and aphotic history playing out before the boys, these were the eyes that changed the fabric of the world.

?This boys is the?

drum roll please?

RIMEN SHARINGAN!!?

Sensing their confusion a smile crept along the bloodied lip of Zero.

?Now you boys probably both know what raiton is, right??

Not waiting for an answer a cloak of lightning began to circulate and shroud Zero. The blue volts pulsating and galvanizing the air around him, it was an impressive show but not something the boys would be surprised by. No that was what came next?

?Now watch closely, this is my favorite part.?

*CACKLE*

The electricity continued to lick at the ivory floors of the White Hot Room, but soon the humming of the sparks began to increase in its pacing and soon the force of power began to reverberate through the room. It started as a small creak then it progressed into an epileptic episode as the room tremored and shook.

*HAAAAAAH!!! HAAAAAAAAH!!! HAAAH!!*

The howling of Zero as he powered up resounded through the blank expanse they were in. The hearts of the two genin began to drop as realization set in, they had no chance whatsoever against a monster like this who had enough power to shake this entire spiritual plane of existence. The Clown Prince may have looked and spoke like a human but he was really a monstrous behemoth of power.

*KYOKEIMYAKU!!!*
(Nerves Of Insanity)

The shaking stopped and the pulsating hum of electricity had come to a denouement. This however was not a source of comfort for the boys as they both stood there, their collective mouths agape at the sight of Zero. He stepped forward, the electricity around him cackled, and a smile crept along his face. The lightning that enshrouded him was no longer blue, no the volts had changed in hue, they were now crimson. The red tendrils of galvanism danced wildly around the Clown Prince.

?Now don't make it bad.Take a sad song and make it better.Remember to let her into your heart.Then you can start to make it better!!!?

He disappeared from the sight of the Zell and Hisashi, bad intentions in the air, they both knew he was coming for them. Hisashi brought his bow up and Zell entered his Seikuken, they may not have known each other but in this instance they were each other's best friend.​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 13, 2014)

*Ryoji Ivery l Ade l Rouge l Training l A New Release III*

He woke with ability beyond his comparison, and suddenly he felt as if he understood something, though the small portion of where he stood had been placed under a crystal mess. Through it he knew he had unlocked a new power, the remnant of a power hidden a midst the weakness. He brought his fist into his view and opened his palm, molding his power to his palm, he began to produce a chill in the wind and so, with focus he began to see the world turn into a chill, while the wilderness began to react to the stimuli, the leaves began to slowly be incarcerated around ice, and the water became frozen before him. Awed was he after witnessing what he could produce. He silently thanked Rei for her gift... However, it was unlike her's, it was simply ice release, it wasn't frost. No seals binded him, he wasn't serving anything, the hue of his hair was the same as before, everything seemed different, but truly it wasn't. 

Soon he reminded himself of a technique, something "Mad Dog" Ivery once executed, a technique which enveloped all of his arm and legs in a greave and gauntlet that soon helped him preform a powerful strike. So... it required a very steady concentration pattern of this newly acquired release to fully embed his arms and legs in a strong enough ice that wouldn't simply break at first strike. A breath escaped him, and he inhaled one more as his hand began to soon swirl under a gust that enveloped his arm in a power that soon metastasized into a beautiful ice, however it was far too heavy and his arms couldn't truly move. His feet were lodged into the floor as the ice had spread towards the ground, not enabling him to move. 

He needed to focus more, shape, form, to detail the very curves of his arm, the very muscle, the every inch and turn of his feet and to truly protrude a strong enough mold that would hold enough to break a man's skull with. He swung his arm to the nearest tree and upon impact the ice shattered with such relevant ease. He wasn't doing a good job at all. He clenched his teeth, he tried again this time with much less focus on the strength and more more on the mold. The hand soon became incarcerated in frost, the the fingers where able to move and the hand had captured the mold exceptionally. The right arm, was a tad more complex, the needed to form the arm differently, as so the melody arm still held it's function. 

However, his feet were still unsteady, the knee had been restricted and his soles were lodged still, his ankle trapped under a weight, his movements were totally screwed with this. The right hand covered the majority of the ports that allowed sound to enter the arm, without it, the strongest weapon in his arsenal would rendered useless. He needed to try once more, repeatedly before he continued his path. He needed to completely, and utterly master at least this first portion of his release before he could continue towards his next destination.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 13, 2014)

*Taneda*
Konohagakure Training Grounds

Interim to the Chūnin Exams: Intelligence & Technique Training

----------​
"So yes, I'll be your instructor while Yoshitsune-kun is away..." a cool, calm voice spoke from beneath an awning set up on the outskirts of the training field. Taneda squinted a fair bit to try and get a good look at the woman, but it would seem that was simply not on the agenda. Her features shimmered and blurred, as if warped, though beneath that wide brimmed hat sat Noelani Tanaka, or Lady Noe, in most circles.



"Uh...we're not really sure if you're an appropriate choice for an instructor, we could always just wait for Yoshitsune to-"

A sudden shift, and in front of him a desk, umbrella to loom over said desk, and a pen and paper. "I'm not going to have you taught as sloppily as that headache of a man endeavors to have you taught. You will do this correctly, or not at all. Now, read. The first step is understanding. Before you is a list of techniques your sensei thought it wise for you to master before the next portion of the Exams. We'll move forward with the training after you full understand their theory."

Taneda looked over at her, and sighed. In the back of his mind, he did vaguely recognize this woman; she was more than likely a colleague of his sensei in the Research and Development Division, based more in Konoha. But, to have her come herself to ensure his training went off without a hitch, implied that his sensei did at least have some interest in him being ready for the next portion of the exams...

He turned his attention to the sheet. There were three techniques on the sheet. The Ōkyū Shochi, Zankūkyokuha, and Sumi Bunshin techniques. Taneda set aside his frustration with the situation and then his mind went to work, picking apart the way each of the various techniques worked.

Ōkyū Shochi

In principle, it seemed at lot like his bloodline to force his chakra on a target, through Imbuing them, but on a much higher level. The technique could not heal life threatening wounds, but seemed to function by forming ones chakra into a healing agent in which you either mended minor wounds, or put the body in a sort of stasis in the case of more serious wounding. He narrowed his eyes as he looked over the hand signs and chakra flow behind the technique. It worked under the same premise as all other Medical Ninjutsu techniques, but that stasis aspect was giving him trouble in understanding it.

To manipulate time and space as beyond the purview of this school of ninjutsu, he knew that much, so how exactly was he supposed to do something like this? Stopping the cell growth and flow of blood would work but then...no, you couldn't just stop the flow of blood but...

"How's it going, Taneda-kun?" came a voice behind him, and he jumped in his seat a bit to look over his shoulder at Lady Noe. "Fine, I suppose. We're trying to understand the nature of this technique, and how it works, exactly...it's a difficult method of learning techniques, instead of simply mastering the feel of the chakra flow and then learning the handsigns, but we assume you have a reason for having us do it this way?"

Noe didn't give an immediate response to his question, simply peering over the scroll he had unfurled in front of him, and stroking a few loose strands of hair behind an ear. "I'm not a medical ninja, but perhaps you are looking at this from your perspective, and how you use your ability to heal, rather than from a ninja's perspective. It's possible to use genjutsu on yourself, for example, to trick your body into forgetting about fear, pain, or other such hindrances. But they're still there, and it's only a temporary fix. You should consider approaching this from the point of view of a ninja, rather than a scientist, Taneda..."

He started to glance over his shoulder in order to respond, but thought better of it. And true to form, Lady Noe was gone before he'd have even gotten the chance.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Mountains, Land of Iron]​*​

[Chūnin Exams 72: In the Shadow of the Dragon III]​
The Suna Genin didn't quite know how to react to this. Honestly he figured that Zell would be at his throat by this point. The jabs, the quips and the back and forth usually led to a bloody confrontation between he and who ever he was taunting. It normally worked, especially with how hotheaded this fruity, sparkly closet homosexual was. Yes, there would be no other explanation that Satoshi could come too with Zell, if only he knew how Edie's bare body turned him into a bottle rocket aimed for the moon. The boy sparkled like some B-Rate Movie Vampire that was simply allergic to the sun, instead of it being some detrimental death sentence. Some punk teenage girl's sick fantasy of the mysterious Vampire of lore. A figure that was meant to make you cheek under your bed and latch you closet door.

Not some wet fantasy of a girl who was too ugly to get laid any other way. I mean, if you looked at it. Vampire already had the short end of the stick in myth. They couldn't get a tan because the sun killed them. They were warded off by garlic. Couldn't cross running water. Was paralyzed at the sight of a crucifix. Holy water burned them. They have to have permission to come into your house and they couldn't eat steak... or was that they hated stake? At any rate these poor movie monsters had a lot against them before they became a teenage fangasm and was made to sparkle. .... Wait, why in the world at this time was he scrutinizing this? At this moment of all times?

Well, the answer had to be that Zell didn't want to fight him. So Satoshi was left with little option than to listen to and add his two cents. Later, he'll just add a tax of ninety percent by asking Zell to ask his teacher why he isn't allowed to call his mother or other friends from Spoon. Go ahead and set that self implosion into motion... But while he thought that, again his stomach got stricken with an ill, odd feeling. But he didn't let it show and merely listened to what the white haired opposite of him had to say. Honestly, these two Genin were a lot alike, even if they didn't want to admit it. They just fell on extreme opposite ends of the spectrum. Zell was the greatest of optimists and Satoshi was the bleakest of realist, something that could be worse than your bottom feeding pessimist.

Satoshi cupped his chin, this seemed to be going no where, and fast. Despite him trying to work with Zell, it seemed that the boy took every word he'd said and twisted it to his own goals to make Satoshi to be evil. Well, not that Satoshi would dismiss such a train of thought. It's just that moral labeling was so two centuries ago. With how time ebbed and flowed toady's monsters are tomorrow's heroes. But, there was no need for Satoshi to voice his concerns, all that would lead to is unneeded arguing and he'd really hate to pull Zell's life from him at this stage. 

He wanted to see the boy fall apart when he learned that his dear, sweet and sick mother was dead. Or did he? His stomach sort of flipped and he pulled his gaze from Zell and forced his emotions back down into the pit of his stomach. After a few moments and with a more level constitution he re-affixes his gaze on his mismatched team. Two wolves and a lone lamb, quite the conundrum, yes?  The mad puppeteer nods, did he just agree with Zell.

-The Audience Groans back at the studio, they wanted Zell and Kirisaki Vs. Satoshi Round 2-  

"Yes, given the current lack of knowledge we actually have, your strategy with the avian is the best suited to draw the query out of hiding. Kirisaki has excellent reflexes and is as quick as you are, so between her keen reflexes and our shared ability with Chakra thread we should be able to make a cohesive team to get the dragon to land. With any luck she'd be able to channel her lightning through my Threads as she does her own. 

If nature is any indication, these creatures nervous systems should at least be similar to all other life. We'll ground it for you Zell, then you can finish it off." it would be that simple of course and he was banking that his range with Chakra threads would be enough. 

It was far from a well laid plan and there was always the chance that their abilities would be useless against such a mighty beast. But, at least they had something starting to resemble teamwork. At least Zell and Satoshi wasn't at each other's throats. 
To the chagrin of the rating back home ...


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
  *PART 64*
 _A Peculiar Adventure With Three Dragons_

 Akaya's response to her question was surprising however, to say the least. 

At first he seemed to confirm that he was indeed a sensor, saying "If it's a sensor, you could say I am one. I will tell you if something is wrong or if the target is close by." From that point on Edie was feeling just a tad more optimistic about their chances in this competition. That was until Akaya decided to reload his gun still smoking from unleashing six clips on Kyo and aim it towards the Nakano.

"But could you stop being so annoying?" He asked rhetorically. Edie almost considered it sarcasm at first because there was no way this little punk would dare to try talk to her like that! "Back at the beach party you looked cute when hugging your sister or whoever that blonde kid was," He revealed, making Edie conclude he was talking about Suzume. Most of her memory of that event was hazy thanks to the little drink Alisa had slipped her. All she knew was she was apparently raging over someone and that somehow this underage kid had gotten in. "It's like the magic goes away when you open your mouth, Nakano-san."

When Akaya pulled out a machine gun, Edie pulled out one _twice_ as big. Before she could pull the trigger however, he asked a rather thought provoking question that brought silence to the loud-mouthed duo that is Edie and Kyo.

"Why are you two Shinobi? Why are you wasting your time on a job that isn't worth it?"

She didn't even hear the rest of his sentence as his original question had left in her in a state of dreaming. The question was repeating itself somewhat endlessly, like someone had a stick and was jabbing Edie all over her body. 

_Why are you a Shinobi?_

There was only one scene that came to mind.

_*Seven Years Ago
Konoha*_

_She'll probably never admit this but when Edie was younger, she had an obsession with the whole Princess and Prince thing. Before the hatred for men phase kicked in (and coincidentally when her relationship with her father hadn't deteriorated), her bedroom was decorated head-to-toe in pink. Her double bed had the tower of a pink castle for a headboard while the wallpaper on her walls was rolling hills and rivers with a red dragon soaring through the sky. Alisa used to read her dozens of stories that fit this theme, telling Edie that one day, she'll find her prince who will whisk her away to a beautiful land where they'll live happily ever after. 

This was a time when the eleven year old Edie Nakano would tell you that she wanted to be a princess when she was older. Not a ninja. Not a model. Not even a socialite. It had to be a princess, with beautiful golden hair that flowed down to her ankles, a big big dress with frills and sparkles then the golden tiara placed delicately on her forehead to show she was the ruler of her Kingdom. And sat beside her on the throne was---

"*Edie! Edie!! Come down the stairs!*"

The executive voice of her father traveled upstairs, down the two corridors and into her own personal space to alert her she was wanted. With the groan any teenager would give when summoned by their parents, Edie put down her copy of 99 Fairytales For Aspiring Princesses and dragged her feet out of her room. She came to the balcony of the grand staircase where she took a peek and saw her father dressed in one of his usual smart suits stood next to a woman about half his height but double his age. She looked like a very harsh old woman with a pair of red frames perched on the tip of her nose. Clothed in a simple, conservative black dress with plaid tights and pointy heels, she looked every bit the wicked witch that taints the innocent princess in the novels. 

"Whose that, Daddy?" Edie asked curiously, batting her blue eyes.

Natsu gave his daughter a rare smile, gesturing for her to come closer. "Come down the stairs and introduce yourself properly Edie. It's rude to be distant like that!"

The pre-teen did just that, descending down the stairs to meet the stranger. When they were stood on equal height, she found that she was taller than this old lady even with her three inch kitten heels. With a short courtesy and a bowed head, Edie introduced herself.

"I'm Edie Nakano. It's nice to meet you Miss...?"_​


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
  *PART 65*
 _A Peculiar Adventure With Three Dragons_

 

*Seven Years Ago
Konoha*​_ "Kuromane," The woman replied, giving a light but brief bow. "I'm the Headmistress of the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy. It's a pleasure to meet you, Edie."  Her voice was matured and slightly hoarse, like she was a woman who had  lived through multiple wars but still lost to a chest infection. Or  maybe it was a smoking addiction? Dismissing any of that, Edie was  curious as to why the headmistress of such a prestigious Academy was at  her house. _

_ "Miss Kuromane is here to meet you, Edie. We've spoken and we think a place at the Medical Academy would be perfect for you," Natsu explained, placing a friendly hand on Kuromane's shoulder. "Miss Kuromane and I have been friends for many years and I have full  trust in her that she will allow your abilities to blossom, Edie."_

_ The thought of school sent shivers down her spine. Edie knew that there  was shinobi in the world, she wasn't an idiot. She knew that in the past  one hundred years, Konoha's finest medical ninja have all graduated  from the Medical Academy. It was incredibly hard to get into, with a  scrutinizing  entry process that only accepted the cream of the crop. So  why was Edie, a girl who hadn't even attended the basic Ninja Academy  and graduated as a genin, being offered a place here? Just what did her  father have in mind for her? Didn't he listen when she said she wanted  to be a princess?_

_ "I don't understand Daddy. How have I gotten in? I haven't even graduated from the Ninja Academy..."_

_ "Don't you worry about the specifics. This is an  opportunity I expect you to take with open arms. You'll not only learn  medical ninjutsu but you'll learn how to defend yourself. It's a  dangerous world out there."_

_ He subtly made it clear that he wasn't taking no for an answer. Edie was going to attend, whether she liked it or not. _

_ "It's late now though, so why don't you head to bed  and Alisa will bring you your tea. Then tomorrow, we'll have a meeting  and discuss all the details with Miss Kuromane, understood?"_

_ Edie looked at the smiling old woman then back at her father who was  such an overbearing presence at six foot five, staring down at her with  those sharp blue eyes that are constantly watching and observing. She  knew she couldn't say no, her father's words were always final. _

_ With a small sigh, she flashed a weak smile before heading back up the  staircase to her bedroom. When Mr Nakano and Miss Kuromane thought she  was out of earshot, they began to discuss something pertaining to Edie.  Little did they know she was just down the corridor, stopped in her  tracks when she heard the mention of her name._

_ "Natsu... Are you completely sure about this? She's just a young girl. She's still young. Has her power even manifested yet?"_

_ "Not yet no, but it should be expected. Tate got  his even earlier and I made the mistake of not preparing him earlier. I  won't make the same mistake with Edie."_

 That was why she became a shinobi - Because "it's a dangerous world out  there." Because he didn't want to make the same mistake again. Because  her father told her too.

 All her life he dictated every little thing she did. Yes, he was her  legal guardian and of course her father. He did have a point when he  told her not to spend so much at _Chō Chō's_ and he did have a  point when he told her that being a princess wasn't a valid aspiration.  He was the very reason she was stood in the thick snow of the Land of  Iron, being questioned by a conceited pre-teen and a boy who loved to  play with her head. 

 Why hadn't she realised this earlier? It all makes sense now, she was  finally connecting the dots. He was the main sponsor of the Exams,  possibly to influence it and ensure certain things go their way. He paid  for her tuition and greased a few palms to get a completely  inexperienced girl into one of the top ninja Academies in the _world_  where only the best attend. Ironic really. Her father hated her  spending money on clothes but had no problem throwing millions, perhaps  even billions at people just to look the other way or push something  forward. It was even more reason to hate him.

 Then of course there was the 'power' Kuriyama and her father spoke of  all those years ago. Without a doubt in her mind she knew it was _that_.

 Prepared with an answer, she looked over at Akaya and smiled. It was a coy smile, perhaps even a smirk. It _certainly_ wasn't joyous. "Why did I become a Shinobi? Because my Dad told me too, that's why."

 She moved away from the tilted tree she was leaning against and pushed  her feet through the snow, moving towards Akaya who was just a tad  shorter than her.

 "And you know what? I don't care. I'm glad he  made me become a ninja because now? I'm not just some silly little girl  dreaming of becoming the Princess of nothing. The best Princesses are *strong *and capable of _*protecting*_ themselves. That's what I am. You can call me a Princess all you want but understand that I am in charge, okay? I'm older than _you_, I'm stronger than _you_ and I'm going to take the lead."

 The conversation was over. There was no point responding because she  wasn't going to listen. Turning on her heel, Edie began to walk through  the snow aimlessly for a few moments before speaking out to Kyo.

 "So Kyo... Did you say you found the dragon?"​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 13, 2014)

*Ryoji Ivery l Ade l Rouge l Training l A New Release IV*

His breath had become heavy, his eyes trained on the image before him, an area exposed to the chill of his technique. His mask still held his mien in the enigma that was his alias. Now it was around the 5th time he tried this, he produced his ability once more, this time he pounded both his hands together, before forming a specific amount of seals. His arms and legs became coated with flair, soon rushing through his limbs was this power. A flash soon burst, and his hand had seemed to have finally perfected the form, his feet were now perfectly coiled with this ice, forming a perfect greave, his right hand had been left out without this technique, he didn't needed to enforce the hand, he came to the conclusion that he would merely focus on his left hand and both legs. And so he soon produced a leap towards the air, a chilling trace left behind him as he combo'd a amount of strikes towards the air, feeling the density of his arms, and the speed. It was as if his arms didn't hold a thing, he felt nimble as always, powerful as ever. He felt as if this was what he hoped for when he searched his soul. 

Soon he placed the thought on that technique he witnessed from that man. For Mad Dog... And so, with a breath of preparation he positioned himself... he spread his feet and, hand poised, and eyes stared towards the distance, with a step, a kick and a rush, he met his apex. A run that closed several meters in an instance, a halt, a twist of his ankle and he turned into a one-hundred and eighty degrees twist, which brought the young Ivery to swing his  heel towards his imaginary target, visualizing a strike towards the chin which would propel him ever so high towards the sky, the winds help him feel the chill of his power, but soon he lifted himself, his eye trained into his imagery of his enemy, pounding his stomach and following with a three-hundred and sixty degree to his chin, the boy met sky soon after it. 

His mind trained itself to witness the flow of the target's movements, his bent his knees, powering the muscles that ushered movement as he propelled himself skyward, extending his feet he produced a series of rapid spins across the skyline, one of which would scale to the enemy surface, a series of powerful strike that would allow him and advantage, soon after their body's began to met earth, a final strike. His leg extended to it's apex, as the eyes of sharingan traced on this dreary night and a final strike had been submitted to the imaginary stomach of his target. A large sound produced by the result of great strength and utter skill. The ice never hinged, perfectly placed, perfectly molded. The winds swirled around with a child that exposed the small whole he had created upon the stone floor. 

"Shimo No Tora..." 

The skill that Ivery had showed him. Where Mad Dog's would fear his knowledge. But this was just the start... It would take time, but soon he would use this newly acquired gift to it's pinnacle. Witnessing the village he wondered... Maybe he should stay... The idea soon sounded ridiculous.  

"Not even if they paid me."


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2014)

_
[The Shrine Maiden....?]
[First Step Arc]
[Part Seven: Yomi]
_​
When she stepped over the train tracks that separated the rest of Fuzenkagure from the Red Light District, she realized that there was no turning back now. This was the choice she was going to make, this was the life she was going to lead from now on, and that made her stomach tie up in a constricting knot. When she was walking side by side with Luz and Jewel, she didn?t look back at the city, she didn?t dare to. She only looked forward with her eyes scanning the closed buildings, and the lanterns that will light up in only a few hours. 

Kei walked and walked, but she did not turn around, and soon the sound of the city slowly became white noise. The sound of the people going about their day, construction work, and everything else that went on in the city. She couldn?t hear it anymore and yet she didn?t turn around, although with her not turning around she noticed that they passed the building that Yomi took her too at their first meeting.

?Isn?t that the place where we are supposed to be going?? Kei asked as she looked at the passing red wood building.

Jewel shook her head, ?No, she is only at that building at night to make sure everything is running in order, during the day she is at the club, doing the books, scheduling, and talking to clients. She is the type to keep herself busy.? 

?I couldn?t deal with that type of schedule, I wonder if she gets any sleep.? Luz let the worry slip out of her mouth before looking at Kei, ?Yomi is a business woman?The Red Light District wouldn?t have been here if she wasn?t the run calling the shots.?

?Yomi runs the shops?? Kei asked and Jewel shook her head again?

?She runs the whole district and even then?Her reach extends far?.?

There was a certain tone in Jewels voice when she said that, almost like fear or uneasiness. As if a child just got in trouble and they were force to admit their mistakes. However that made her wonder, who was Yomi? From what Kei got from the small interaction she was just an old lady that had a bit of an attitude. She was interested in Kei because she was weak, but was that only it? Was that as simple as it got, Kei was weak, and so she was interested. 

That question finally escaped her mouth, ?Why do Yomi wish to see me?? She asked

?Don?t know, she sees something in you?.Something that she wants, and if you were going to come yourself, she was going to bring you here.? Luz said before stopping at a door, ?Simple as that, maybe we will see what she sees a bit later, but that as far as I can understand.?

There was something unnerving about that type of thought process. If she didn?t come herself she was going to be brought here either way. Yomi sound like a spoiled old woman than a scary person than what she originally thought. 

?Before we go inside?? Jewel snapped her out of her thoughts causing Kei to look up at her?

?I want to do this?? She came this far to even think about turning around and going back home, felt as though there was slap on the face to both of the people who did this for her. Who brought her clothes and talked with her, ?I?m not going to run away?.I?.I will do this?.?

Luz laughed, ?What a cute kid, I wished I was that cute when I was younger~?

Jewel smirked before opening up the door, ?Then welcome to Club Cherry?.Kei Sili??

The doors opened and Kei felt as if the cloudy feeling in her heart was finally opening up?..


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 13, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*
The Land of Iron

The Chūnin Exams: Final Stage, First Round
_Inside the Belly of the Beast, _Part I

----------​
_"True friendship isn't about being inseparable. It's about being separated and knowing nothing will change."_ - Unknown

Makoto clutched his forehead as he groggily seemed to come to. What the hell had happened? Oh yea, that's right it was something like...

_"DYNAMIC ENTR-"

**GULP**_

"Oh crap! Ren, Taneda, guys, are you alright?!" Makoto bellowed as he then pulled himself up on a ridge that was oddly wet, and a bit slimy. It was also rather hot, and...the liquid on it seemed to be slightly caustic to the touch. "Y'ouch!" he cried, jumping back. "Where the heck am I?" he thought for a moment, glancing around.

Then, from behind him, he heard a slight bit of buzzing, and turned to see none other than...Ren's lantern. "Hey little guy! Damn, you're durable!" he exclaimed, patting it on the head as if it was actually a living, breathing summon that had come to help him. "I guess I got stuck in some sort of cave in," he mused, glancing around for a moment. "Oh well, nothing to do but search for Ren and Taneda! I'm coming guys!"

And then the jumpsuit wearing taijutsu enthusiast rushed ahead inside the bowls of a dragon in order to reunite himself with his friends. The lantern hummed softly as it followed after him, maintaining a recording of the boy's misadventures inside Dragon E. But something about the minerals inside a dragon's anatomy, skeletal structure, or something weirder entirely had routed the feed on its camera lens from Ren's _main _summon, to another source entirely...

--------------

Meanwhile, in the production studio that was providing live feed for the Exams to all of the viewers in the Black and the White...

Hiroki Kaijina was not a very motivated young man, not when it came to his job, promotions, coming into work on time, or seeing to the editing and shooting of the feed, monitoring camera feeds from all about the Land of Iron, and all the other grunt work that came with keeping the parts of an operation this size well oiled and moving like they should.

And then he noticed a new feed, blinking to life on the end of his circuit board, and he leaned forward to inspect it. He flicked the switch, and it came to life on the screen in front of him, and his eyes bugged out entirely as he nearly spit out his cola. "How the fuck...boss!" he yelled, scrambling from his seat as he looked to find his advisor. "Boss, boss! You gotta see this! Our fucking ratings are gonna _skyrocket_!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Training Grounds; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 73: Before the Third Round, Training Days III]​

Mitsuki walked over to the center of the training field and with the Midday sun beating down on the battle weary land she placed one hand on her hip and motioned for the young redheaded Genin to come to her. Akane, with her stomach asking for food, nods and makes her way over to her Sensei. With the promise of food in the wings for a successful execution of what ever this Hammer Fang was, Akane was going to make her teacher proud. Then she was going to beat the woman's Ryo purse into oblivion. Steak, Eggs and french fries were all the thoughts that were running through the Bayou native's mind. "Alright Akane, this move has not one, but three things going for it that make it a very useful technique. One it's a low hitting technique. Most of the arsenal that Shinobi like us use are all hard hitting, straight forward meat grinding attacks from high trajectories." is explained while pulling a hand up showing she meant in the air for the dimwitted redhead.

Flexing her fingers she shows off her nails, they in her lifetime had seen much bloodshed and death. "The Hammer Fang takes what people know about Ninken specialist and turns it on it's head. Not only is it not a tearing, grinding attack it also puts us on a lower trajectory making it appear that we are easier to avoid." is added. This in combination with how the Inuzuka work with their Ninken partner makes for deadly multi angle attacks. "The second thing it has going for it is misdirection, just before you hit your opponent you shift your trajectory with your elbows and move the attack into their midsection." is added while she pat on her on stomach as if Akane didn't understand such a large word. Which appeared to be the case as the slightly daze and confused look that split Akane's features withered away. 

"The last thing this technique has going for it, is of course execution. While yes it is meant to low ball the opponent, it can also be done from any trajectory we choose to employee. It just puts more of a strain on us, as we'd have to exert more effort into the move." with that being said she pulled her hand from her hip and motioned with her head over to a training dummy that she had sat up earlier when both Akane and Mizuirono had been practicing  their tree walking. "I don't know how much about sports you know, but this move employees what is known as a baseball slide. I would say coat your legs in Chakra so you don't hurt yourself, but like me your a tough old bird. Now, I'll show you what the technique looks like. Pay attention Akane." is demanded.

Though Akane rather to watch the A-Team over sports, how is hitting a ball with a stick a sport anyway, and didn't know what in the bayou a baseball slide was. She simply nodded to agree and watch the move her teacher was instilling in her. With that, the woman fires toward the figure and mid way falls into a slide. Dust and dirt flies as she leans back further until the whole left side of her body was sliding across the ground. Her right foot was extended into the air while her left arm seemed to steer. Akane's eyes narrow, how would this type of move help? And where did elbows come in? At that rate all that would happen is she hit the ground. Even at that, this move was too predictable, very unlike the moves she'd been using all her life. But, then the genius of the move comes onto display and Mitsuki uses her weight to shift her entire body onto it's back just feet from the dummy. Pulling her legs up the Kunoichi slammed her elbows into the ground. The force is completely excessive showing off her strength as the ground buckles and she pulled her body up as she slammed down. 

For an instant it seemed as if her entire body froze, all momentum forward is halt and she pushed up and off the ground with the strength of her arms alone. It was almost a kick up but instead of her back and balance used to flip her up and off the ground, it was all arm power. Just as the small of her back left the ground she rotated her hips with the aid of throwing her knees and her body sets into a powerful spin. Akane's eyes widen and just at the front of Mitsuki's feet as the rotation just started a spiral of blue drilled in and vanished. "Hammer Fang!" the woman's feet hits just above where the collar bones would be on a normal person, the impact was devastating as the doll is literally torn to bits from the attack.

It was rough and gruesome attack and Akane's eyes sparkled. There was a last upside to this attack that Mitsuki didn't have to explain, it could be used in the art of the feint. You could continue the slide and allow the opponent to think you missed then come back with a impromptu Passing Fang, or your partner could come in with an attack their own. The swamp girl liked it. Dirty tactics were always a plus and it kept your opponent guessing and a guessing opponent was her favorite type. "Alright Akane, I want you to practice that." the woman yelled over to her while she walked back. "On wat?", "That tree!" is yelled back and the woman points to one of the largest oaks on the field. 

Akane's heart didn't drop into her stomach or jump into her throat, it stopped then exploded. "Waaaah!" Akane's expression twisted from shock, horror, confusion and rage to utter defeat as her ego literally deflated to nothing.  "Yes" is added when Mitsuki finally got up to her, "Your that special type of student, I have to put your life in danger to make the lesson learnable.", "That simply means your stupid." Mizuirono explains. A dark look crossed Mitsuki's face, "For that wolf, your getting the biggest tree, both you. Hop to it and remember, Chakra to the feet or your being dragged home." is stated with a clap of her hands. "Chop, Chop!" ~


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_
*PART 7*​ 
"_Two fianc?s..._" 

When Charlie began to talk about how unsurprising it is for students to come in with "two potential marriage candidates", the true nature of it all hit Edie like a sack of bricks to the face.

_Two marriage candidates?_ *Two!?* Kyo was really trying to pass off both of them as his potential wife for what reason!? Yes, they _were_ infiltrating this school but wasn't it a little extreme? Fifteen years old and already into bigamy. Most boys would be lucky to find one, let alone two.

"_Only one couple can graduate and move forward,_" Revealed Charlie, as if she was purposefully trying to set up some sort of love rivalry between herself and Kei. Well, in Edie's eyes there was no point. The competition was absent and it's not like she wanted to be in the competition anyway. Kei could have him for all she cared. Kyo was just a dirty little boy who liked sleeping with her--- No. She couldn't even say it to herself. It had to be said aloud to his face just so she could hear what he had to say. Until then, she really didn't want to be touched even in a friendly manner by him. Just his fingers running along her shoulder made his skin crawl.

Charlie led them down a few corridors before eventually coming to two doors, one of each side. She held out her arms and pointed to the two of them. Kyo was to have his own room while Kei was to share one with Edie seeing as they shared genders. Although the thought of having to sleep in the same room as that pathetic weakling was bad enough, having to sleep in the same room as Kyo would send vomit rushing up her throat. This was better than the other option and she would just have to deal with it.

With a smile, Charlie Lays looked up at Kyo. "_There is no need for you to explain your situation now but you will have to at some point before we accept you. We accept two fianc?s only. If it falls into certain aspects, we accept._"

This just all seemed wrong to her. With a shaky voice, Edie tried to speak up and reveal that she wasn't actually in the running to be his wife and practically hand the winner's crown to Kei when the girl in question rudely interrupted her.

"Our families wish for us to have a traditional marriage. Kyo and I have been set up from the beginning of time. I know him like the back of my hand... Although..." Kei's eyes followed the ground then up to Edie, who raised an eyebrow with concern for what she was about to say. "He has fallen for another... one, that the family doesn't agree with. You don't have to be a scientist to put why... She won't work..."

_(*EXCUSE ME!?*)_
​
What on this world was there to stop Edie from tearing this girl a brand new asshole? There was the mission but this was stupid anyway, she should just punch her face in right now! Wait, no. No no no. There's a better way to do this. Her enraged grimace soon formed into a very sly, almost gleeful smirk. What better way to crush little obsessed Kei then make her squirm while Edie wins this little wedding competition?

If she confronted Kyo over what happened at the party and she got the right answer, she could possibly go through with this. It was only temporary and she knew it wasn't real. Besides, any negatives that could come from it would be washed away by watching Kei's little face screw up and _cry_. Her tears would be so delicious that Edie might collect them and use them to shower after embracing Kyo.

"_I see... Well, we truthfully understand._" Charlie broke into a friendly chuckle. "You wouldn't believe how many cases we get like that. Alright, check your rooms and then head down to the lobby. If you get confused, the students will guide you down." With that, Charlie was gone. Kei held her breath until she saw the woman head into the elevator before letting out a sigh. Clapping her hands together, she turned to Edie and attempted to apologise, blaming it on the mission of course. Edie wasn't that stupid though. She knew there was some bitter truth to that statement she made...

"It's fine!" Edie lied, putting on her most convincing smile. If anything she was going to raise suspicion that something _wasn't_ fine because of just how nice she was being. Nodding slowly, she added "I get it, it's for the mission! We are like totally cool. Now how about me and you go and check out our room, yeah? Kyo, you can go see yours~"

Edie grabbed Kei by the wrist and led her into their room, not really giving the girl a say at all. She then shut the door behind her and twisted the knob handle, locking it. With no prior warning, she then used her raw strength to press Kei against the wall by the shoulder, yanking at her hair with the other. While she may have at first decided she was going to get her revenge by winning this little competition, she changed her mind slightly and decided both approaches would work out well. The Chūnin Exams among other things had taken their effect on Edie. She wasn't that same all-bark girl from before. Her face was now so close to the Shrine Maiden's that she could feel Edie's breath graze her cheeks. 

"Now you listen to me, okay? I don't care about Kyo - in fact I find the thought of marrying him repulsive. In fact, he's too busy sleeping with random girls at beach parties to even care for what you're up to. But let me get one thing straight... You _*ever*_ talk about me like that again and it will be more than your hair that I pull, understand Miss Desperate?"​


----------



## Kenju (Jul 13, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Antagonized Terraforming]
-Mission(LT): Kill The Traitor (Act 18)-



Like meteorites, the hundreds of falling spears stabbed into the earth, looking very reminiscent of an army of warriors hurling their weapons at their enemies. Yet this many spears that was an army's worth had been produced by a single man,Sugiha, that stood with the power almost like a god, but had he been one, this flock of steel would have been overkill for just a single girl.

As such, the girl, Riokou, came to the conclusion that this was indeed his ultimate move. Though her running mind could only process so much as her running legs tread among the thin sharp poles dropping all around her. Completely surrounded, she could only squeak through the cracks left by the army of spears. Had they actually been thrown individually by skilled soldiers instead of randomly, that one girl would have been dead long ago in the first hurls.

"This can't go on forever, I have to find the path to victory before my body gets filled full of holes, but how!? There's no way I can get close with so many spears blocking my path like a maze!! Ah agh gahh!!....These spears, that's right these spears were created through the supernatural ability of the main spear, that means....."

Riokou tried her best to come up with her answer, but that transitioning focused had cost her. The flashing spears sliced into her flesh more and more, leaving blood splatter around the thin weapons of steel. If this continued on for too long, there would be nothing left of her.

After that hail of spears ended, another had flood covered everything.

When Riokou had finally conquered that catastrophe, yet another swarm headed her way

This continued on and on..........

..................................

...........................................

Eventually 

"Hahaha, what's this it's happening, I've done it I made it past the One Thousand mark! This is truly amazing Riokou, had you been an older and more suitable woman that wasn't going to die, I'd have gone on my knees and wed you! I was truly blessed to have received this mission!!"

.........................
.................................

.......................................

Time passed

"YES, YES, yes!! Even more, I can now release even more spears than that now! Do you know what this is Ms. Riokou!? Can you hear me from your own loud panting!? Can you hear me after that large piece of your ear was sliced off!? After moving like a machine for so long, had you even realized you've lost several fingers!? This it you fool, this is your fate, to bring me top this level!!"

....................................

.....................................................

.....................................

The marching within the steel hell had not stopped

.............................................................

"Hahahahahahah!!!!!!! NOW IT'S EVEN MORE THAN BEFORE AND YOU CAN STILL BREATH!? WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL!! YES GO AHEAD AND TRY TO FEND THEM OFF WITH MY OWN SPEARS WITH THOSE TEN FRAGILE FINGERS OF YOURS. KEEP GOING AGAINST AND AND RAISE THE BAR, IT'S THE ONLY THING YOU CAN DO. THAT IS YOUR PURPOSE ALONE! IT WAS ALL FOR YOU TO BE FOOD FOR THE PRIMAL BELLY OF EVOLUTION!!!"

..............................

..................................

-------------

Long ago, a child was born within an underground training camp. Underground was quite what it seriously was. The facility held the latest technology and equipment, even some of the most famous and refined of warriors were  there to help advance the program. This camp had not been like the others, rather it had not been as brutal as the others. This was far more inhumane. 

They, those people that had not deserved that title, had gathered people from all around the world and put them through extreme and agonizing training that tore at their emotional and psychological selves. It was not just their bodies alone being reshaped by the ugliness of humanity. The embers of evil had molded their minds to near beasts that only knew how to battle and hunt. 

Almost quite literally, they had been downsized to something similar as dogs, yet that had not been the end of the sinister streak, once they decided they had reached their top condition, the 'trainers' had forced them to mate and breed an innocent child within unholy underground land. The genes of their singed parents would grow seeds of corruption within that child and an even more savage beast would be created.

Such a cycle would go on and on,

At one point, the wheel of chaos had finally stopped,

There had been a single couple, who just barely,

Just barely, was able to keep small strings of their own sanity. After their child had been born, they had done everything they could to unsew the sins being stabbed into it constantly. 

The child's mind would have been warped, but it had a heart, it certainly had a heart that the others had so far lost...​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2014)

_*Dragon Slaying Adventure: The Princess, The Chicken and The Dog IV*​_
"Wow, good answers!"he said sarcastically as he heard how Kyo just reserved whatever he coudl have said to himself while Edie simply said that she was being forced by her father and then came up with something that Akaya couldn?t care less about"You can say whatever you want but, saying it like that...The princesses like that don?t exist, by doing that you are just becoming a regular person trying to be self-sufficient, a commoner."he said trying to deliver a message, a message that it wasn?t special to try to be strong to survive and reach an ideal"And about you being older, well if you are proud of becoming an old hag sooner just to get some useless authority I?m fine with that, I will cooperate but don?t even think I will actually follow orders from you. I?ll act according to what is convenient for me and the so called _team work_ this test is about." Akaya replied as way to also finish any sort of discussion from his side. 

Then he heard Kyo saying that the target was close by and it was true, Akaya had already felt a change in the air but it wasn?t as if the Dragon was next to them, only thing he noticed was a scent mixing in with the cold air and the smell of the trees"He just found a clue..."the Uchiha cleared that to Edie and walked over to the tree to inspect it, it was certainly damaged what can only mean that what they are looking for is either mad or hungry what could very well work in their favour if they were to use a good tactic. Of course using basic ones were a must, if they went into the rocky path which also had trees, it would be like playing in the enemy?s backyard.

Quickly Akaya put his hands together and with a poof, two clouds of smoke appeared and almost as fast as they arrived, they faded away allowing to see two kids looking exactly like himself"You already know the way, go bring that shit out here. If you need to, make as much of a mess as possible, we brought tons of explosives just for that." nodding at the original?s words, Akaya?s clones immediately ran off into the forest surrounding a mountain with a chain of caves. The idea was to bring the Dragon to their place instead of those three having to enter into its territory and get ambushed like the predators the books about myths described them as. The fact that they knew probably nothing about the weak spots of dragons was also something to worry about; if his clones could get some information while assaulting it, would be good too.

"It shouldn?t take too long... I recommend we start to set some traps if we actually want to take that thing down. Although honestly I would like to just show the fucking fang to the camera and let it live, there?s no point in killing it."he said while inspecting his surroundings with his eyes"What do you say, _captain_?"he said mephasizing the word "captain" witha tone that clearly wasn?t of respect.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2014)

*Sins of the Father Mini Story*

*[Land of Waterfalls]​*
[Sins of the Father Pt. III]​
*-15 Years Ago*

Ryota nodded, though he wanted the quickest possible transportation, this was acceptable. It was his rage that spurred the summoning of the Elder Asmodeus anyway. Decarbia would serve his ambition just as well. "I appreciate the aid of your Clan, Decarbia." is stated with the utmost of respect. Some summons didn't care if you respected them, if angered they'd simply leave you. But there were a handful of these creatures that if you disrespected them, they'd simply tear you to pieces before they left. The Alligators of Blackwater Swamp were known widely as not only to tear people they didn't like apart, but swallow them whole if they didn't want to waste the time. This was due to the fact that Summon Binding had weakened over the eons as it slowly slipped from a single blood seal with a single person and animal, to wide spread parchment binding contracts sealed with blood and a promise to aid.  

All these facts weren't lost on Ryota, he was one of the brightest people in Ellesmere and one of the few that in its history that bothered to learn how to read and write the language of the outside world. "If you don't mind me asking human, why is it that you want to go to Junzo? Are they not a people their own and not part of your tribal systems?" the question posed is a good one. Normally the Yomohiro are left to their own devices with the occasional Hyuga going to Junzo for the rare roots that they grew, relationships rarely grew from it and there was a bitterness between the two peoples. Long ago the Grand Elders of the twelve tribes came to an accord with the elder of Junzo to leave them be after a long bloody war that decimated their people to almost nothing, all for incorporating the traits of the Ketashigan into the Byakugan. Because of that Greed that was so common to the Hyuga of that era, an entire people were almost lost.

"It's business, I assure you. Suzu? wants to make the Swamp a whole for the first time in the history of Ellesmere in a long, long time." is replied. A low, grating laugh ensues, "So, the rumors of a Bestialgan being born in the land of the darkness is true. This may prove more entertaining than I initially thought.", "So, the new also reached Blackwater has it. Well, that is what I aim to find out. They want to make this girl Life Partner to my son to cement the foundation of this offered collation.", "You shouldn't be too quick to judge Ryota. Unity of this Swamp may do good for all people. The Hyuga have outcast the Yomohiro for far too long. Remember, it was your people that lusted after their power.

A mistake that the main branch of your people made all those years ago, degrading second and third born children to the equivalent of second class Family."  Decarbia's age was now showing as her wisdom seeped into the air. Being over three centuries old this gator knew a thing or two about the petty squabbling of the Hyuga nature and in general human nature as a whole. "I won't say you are wrong m'lady. That however doesn't mean I have to like it. The Yomohiro were far from innocent back then.", "There is no need to go any further, I understand that you lost four whole tribes to them, but remember. This was their swamp before it was yours. You encroached on them." again the words rang true. 

Ryota bit his lip to the point it almost bled, but nodded. His pride had to accept that he was wrong. "Your wisdom is great M'lady." again the reptilian cackled from just how polite this man made himself before her. "Very well human, allow us to be on our way. If we cut through Hiroyoshi, we'll shave three hours off out time." the large beast still gurgling with laugher slides into the murky waters and waits for Ryota to jump to her back. Adhering to her scales with Chakra in his feet he knells as to reduce drag. With a swipe of her tail the behemoth pushes through the water with speed beguiling for something her size. "Tell me, Decarbia. What do you know of the Civil War?" Bright amber eye cut to her back, "Only what father has told me, it was quite before my time and he himself was but a hatchling." is replied. "What is important is that the Hyuga and the Yomohiro didn't start off as enemies. In fact, the Yomohiro accepted them with open arms. Akimitsu, your forefather, was a wise human by even our standards.

He saw no need in separating the bloods, that is why he came to the Land of Waterfalls all that time ago in the first place. He instilled that into his sixteen children and they mingled with the Yomohiro as well as other native people of Ellesmere. Times were good even with the threat of a Second Great Ninja War brewing on the eastern winds." is explained as they powered along, her wake snapping dead or smaller trees that just so happened to be too close to it. "That however changed when the first few mutations of the Byakugan began to fully awaken into their 'fangs'. It wasn't lost on your tribes how desirable the Bestialgan was in such a dank environment. That is when the Yomohiro became desired as property to breed with over people to live along side." ~


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 13, 2014)

*Taneda*
Konohagakure Level 5 Containment Facility

The Reasons Why We Fight

----------​
Taneda strode towards the chakra nullifying gate towards the main network of hallways. Was this really where they'd put Suzume and Ryoko? 

His reasoning for coming here had been rather simple, all in all. His sensei had seen something, in the way that he'd approached the Forest of Death, after watching the tapes, and had asked him, the same way he had when they'd first met; why is it that you want to be a ninja, Taneda? What is your purpose, to that end? 

Why was he? Everyone told him that when he approached problems, he did it with the mentality of a scientist, an intellectual, or an engineer. He just wasn't used to thinking like a ninja, in most cases. When ingenuity and cleverness intersected, he could excel, as his lateral thinking was rewarded by coinciding with underhanded or indirect tactics. But his naivety was going to get him killed, he was certain. He didn't understand many of the concepts academy students graduated understanding. So his sensei told him to learn whatever techniques he wanted; just understand what it meant to be a ninja before you go in and attempt to attain the rank above genin. 

He owed it to himself.

Taneda flashed a badge of the Research and Development Division, but nonetheless was stopped at the inner perimeter of the place. Just past these two guards were the cells of all the most dangerous criminals in Konoha, or otherwise, war prisoners, and other dangerous figures or individuals still...

Taneda blinked for a moment as he was stopped, and looked up at the guard, who held out a hand, as if expecting more. Taneda's eyebrow rose a moment, and his other hand slipped into a pocket. "How vexing..." he murmured, but handed to the guard... a letter.



> _To All It May Concern
> 
> The Research and Development Division is currently working with the Konoha Military Police Force in order to perform psychological analysis on the most dangerous individuals currently withheld. The purpose of this study is to ascertain possible patterns in Missing Nin currently in our bingo books to better track them down. Extensive conversations will be conducted with a select few inmates in order to better understand them mentally, and extrapolate that data, find patterns in questions to these surveys, etc.
> 
> ...



The guard raised a skeptical eyebrow in response, but then jumped as another voice cut through the tension. "It's true, for the record," Lady Noe spoke as she appeared next to Taneda, and took the letter back with thin fingers, folding it back up, and slipping it into her bag. "So may we pass now?"

The guards exchanged uneasy glances, but then she gave them a charming smile. "Ok, I'll settle with you. I'll stay here, as you seem to be a bit more suspicious of a jounin than a genin. Is it alright if my friend here goes forward instead?"

The guards seemed to relax a little at this prospect, and stepped aside. "Proceed to be searched and secured," one said, and the other motioned to the waiting area Lady Noe would be kept to in the meantime. She gave Taneda a soft little wink. "Good luck, Taneda-kun."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Training Grounds; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 74: Before the Third Round, Training Days IV]​

Mitsuki's whole body cringed and she turned just from Akane as the poor teen sent herself rolling head over ass into her targeted tree. The impact resounded with an echoing thud that shook leaves from branches that were close to the ground, "..." the older girl didn't know what to say, she guess that using your elbows alone to fire you into the air was a lot harder to learn than she remembered, she had after all innovated the move over a decade ago and not many of her clan saw it useful, so until now she was the only real practitioner of the move. Her almost animal like pupils shift over to Mizuirono, the wolf in human skin was doing a bit better. Over the course of her six or so tries she was now landing on the tree and sticking to it, a lot better than her human sister who seemed to enjoy kissing her own ass at this juncture.

"Not bad Mizuirono, throw your knees more, up the rotation on your spin or you'll never get the power that is needed to take an opponent out!" she shouts. Then turning to Akane she allowed her lips to roll as she thought of what to say that may encourage the girl, "At least you haven't killed yourself yet!" she states after cupping her hands to her mouth. Looking between her thighs that now hung before them, Akane snorted, "Dat no halp!" she screamed back its tone irate and in pain. "It was an observation, not meant to help" Mitsuki was now next to Akane, the use of the Body Flicker putting her next to her student in an instant. "It wasn't meant to help Akane, it was meant to show you that your are playing with your very life here. You hit this tree wrong and your can maim or even kill yourself."

The words dug into Akane's skin like deadly poison and she shivered. Shifting her weight she allowed herself to slide across the face of the Bark and land on the ground. Now on her side she pulled herself up and sat. Her eye cut from Mitsuki, she was embarrassed that she couldn't get such a basic thing down, was she not strong enough? "Ah dun kno' if Ah can do it" she finally admits, sadness feeling her heart. Mitsuki sat next to her and pulled an arm around her, bringing the younger girl into a half hug. "I know how that feeling, when I was first working this move out, I couldn't get it either. I failed time and again. In fact like Mizuirono, Fang picked the move up much quicker than I did."

Mitsuki's words seemed to comfort Akane and she dried her eyes and looked up to the woman, "Wat you do?" is asked which made the Kunoichi smile vilely, "I tried and tried again." not the answer that Akane was looking for and she almost wanted to give up on the move, no amount of free food was worth it if you died before you could eat it. "I'm kidding. Ninken are better at learning these things than we are, do you want to know why?" Akane nods, she was always curious to why Mizuirono seemed to pick up on things that much quicker than she did. "Animals have a natural knack for incorporating Chakra into their attacks and bodies. Its what makes them stronger than us too. 

It took me weeks to pick up on what Fang was doing, while it can be done with brute strength like when I demonstrated it for you, the easiest way to propel yourself is actually through the use of a Chakra spring." is stated. Pulling her arm from Akane she pats her  that elbow with her free hand. If you release a burst of Chakra from your elbows when you slam them off the ground, it will help propel you up and into the air. Pulling your legs closer to your head which in turn lifts your back puts emphasis on the skyward motion." is explained. In example for her simple student, Mitsuki elbows the tree they were propped on and released a bit of Chakra it bounded her elbow back. It was unrefined compared to the medical equivalent and did no damage to the tree at all. It was just a springing action.  

Akane's eyes lit up, "Why don't you try doing that for a bit." is stated while pulling her gaze up to the heavens. Tracking the sun, she put it about a quarter to one. This day was moving pretty smooth despite  the occasional hiccup. Akane nodded and with help from Mitsuki, pulled herself up to her feet. Fang reappears on the horizon while Akane got to work on trying to make her elbow a spring. "Well, how did it go?" is asked. The large Half Wolf nodded to his back. Laying on his fur Kuroimaru looked like he'd seen better days. *"He's a bit worse for ware, but he got the Transformation Jutsu down. I believe that he'll be ready in a bit to actually step into the role of a Ninken. He just needs a rest and some food."* is replied while he laid down. Mitsuki nods with approval.

"As soon as Akane gets the Hammer Fang Down, we'll be heading to get some Lunch.", *"Hammer Fang? She already learned the Spinning Fang?"*, "As well as how to stick to a tree with Chakra. She's picks up things pretty quickly, far better than I ever did." is replied.

_- Fifteen to Two_

Wood splinters under the impact of Akane's Hammer Fang to Mizuirono joy. The wolf had picked the move up an hour ago and Akane finally seemed to have it down pat as she charged another tree after rebounding off the first. Falling into a slide she tightened her form even more, enough to make a pro baseball player green with envy. Rolling to her back she pushed Chakra into her elbows as she slammed them into the ground. Leaving two pot marks in the soil she launches herself into the air using the elevation of her legs in correlation to her hips to aim. That impressed Mitsuki, she didn't learn that trick until months after she invented the move and  Akane did it in less than an hour. 

With a loud crack the Hammer Fang knocks a large chunk of bark free of the tree. "I'll say you earned your meal today Akane!" Mitsuki shouts after the teen lands. Panting Akane grinned widely.  "Fud" is weakly uttered. ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2014)

*Yukino Yuri*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron, Part IV_

______________________​
A formation of four red lanterns floated in front of her. They were placed in a way so that they would form a square shape in the air, making one large screen instead of four small displays. Shōgo had given her access to footage through Ren's own lanterns so that she could watch the Chūnin Exams without all the so called 'irritating meddling of Nakano-san', so she watched Team D's performance at her leisure. As the young girl expected, Taneda, Makoto and Ren were an undeniably efficient team?they'd already proven themselves to be one back at the Hida complex. They were well oiled and without any of the friction the other groups had, even if they weren't necessarily the strongest. To this end, she wasn't surprised that they were seen as the team most favoured to succeed. If Yukino were a betting woman, which she wasn't as she viewed gambling as a waste of time and a vice for the morally lacking, she probably would have bet on them too.

Yet, despite finding the dragon so quickly, the fortune they saw in retrieving the fang was limited. Yukino cradled the china in her hand, blowing lightly into the hot tea. She always enjoyed having her drinks at temperature warmer than she could immediately drink from, so she had an excuse to blow into the liquid. She liked watching it distil and ripple, though the girl had never quite figured out why. "What are they doing?" she sighed, watching the screen as it blinked to show the now unconscious bodies of Ren and Taneda. 

Their plan had gone to hell, already. They'd underestimated everything about their draconic opponent: the sharpness of it's senses, the sheer strength of it's wings and, among other things, it's survival instincts. Despite looking to be cornered at first, to Yukino's silent pleasure, the dragon quickly bit back and turned things around. It knocked out Ren with a powerful swing of it's wings, then Taneda with a burst of fire from it's mouth and finally ate Makoto. Yukino pursed her lips, bringing outstretched fingers to her forehead in exasperation. "Damn it, Ren. Stop posturing and get to work already," she muttered quietly. 

She brought the china to her lips, about to finally drink her green tea, but was stopped by a 'ping' sound emitting from her lighthouse. Ever so slightly, her immaculate eyebrows furrowed in subtle confusion, the drink being set down onto the desk inside her lighthouse. "A contact request from Ren's lantern? What is that idiot doing..." Yukino blinked, sliding her finger across the screen to 'accept'.

The screen suddenly turned dark, the part of the cave Ren and Taneda were in fading away into what was presumably a deeper part of the chamber. There was something weird about it, though. For one thing, every once in a while, the light which presumably came from the Houki's lantern would sometimes shed splotches of dim illumination onto the surroundings. In place of the grey and white the girl might have expected from a mountain in the Land of Iron, she saw a lot of pink. And some sickly shade of green; just a general mesh of unearthly looking colours. Cutting through the low growls which echoed was a familiar voice. "Hey little guy! Damn, you're durable!" he beamed, the camera shaking as he gave the box a few powerful pats. Though, this seemed to fix the light of the object, somewhat. The blue tint grew brighter, covering more area of the area Makoto was in...

Yukino felt a little bit sick. This wasn't a part of the cave. The walls and ground didn't contract or move like that. Nor were they so slimy and... moist, generally. She pinched at the bridge of her nose. "These idiots..."


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2014)

_
[Kei and Kyo]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Until Now...And For Forever]​_

That was it, that was the last line and Kei finally understood that Edie Nakano was someone that she couldn?t be friends with. There was no hope, no silver lining in a bunch of storm clouds, and there was no light at the end of this tunnel. What made it worse that she had this idea of her that was just a made up thing in her head. For the first time in her life, she felt selfish enough not wanting anything to do with Edie anymore. The girl was rude and mean, Kei realized something as she thought about this, and that was Edie was truthfully not a person for Kyo.

Kei yanked every inch of her away from Edie, enough so that even the hair that Edie had a tight control over was now nothing but strains in her hands before Kei fell to the floor. Kei could only look down at the ground as she tried her best to calm herself down, her heart was thumping so loudly in her chest, and she knew if she looked up at Edie that she would see that smug look of her looking down at her.

And for what? Kei shoulders began to shiver, as she could feel the hot tears already building up, but Kei didn?t dare to cry. Not for the sake of holding up a tough front, there was no reason to do that, it was already clear who was the strongest out of all three of them and Kei had fallen down to the lower category. 

There was a knock on the door that caused her to be reminded that crying or even acting out of hatred wouldn?t be the best case of action.

?Hey?.Is everything okay?? Kyo asked, Kei realized that her genjutsu must have been removed out of shock when she was slammed up against the wall.

?Everything is alright?.? Kei tried her best to sound just like she used to and it worked because Kyo didn?t say anything after. ?I?ll be out in a minute??

Kei pushed herself off the floor and stood straight up before ruffling her own hair trying to erase any signs of an imprint from where Edie had grabbed it. Kei took a deep breath before she looked over at Edie, there was no doubt in her mind that if she had cried or raised a hand towards Edie that Kyo would bust in without second thought to separate the girls.

Not only that, he would already been on her side?.

Kei didn?t say anything to Edie as she opened the door, ?The rooms are so nice,? She smiled at Kyo grabbing his arms, ?I?ve never seen beds that big!?

Kyo looked down at Kei, who smiled as if nothing was wrong, and then looked back at Edie, ??.Is everything okay, I heard a bang.? His voice had a slight thing of worry and Kei already knew who she was and where she was located in Kyo?s eyes.

?I had tripped?.? She lied simply, before lifting up on her toes and ruffling his hair, ?Sorry did I worry you??

??..? Kyo didn?t push it further and then he smiled at her, ?Idiot?.Don?t get clumsy??

?Ah, Kyo!? Kei grabbed his arm and pulled it tightly, ?Edie wants her own room?May?May I stay with you for tonight??

Kyo looked down at her for a moment of clear shock, before he sighed and realized something, ?Yeah sure Kei?.? Kyo answered her.

Kei smiled, her arms wrapped gently around Kyo?s, there was a couple ways of dealing with trash, and in Kei?s heart she just really wanted to dump it all into the ocean, but that would be considered pollution.

?Excited aren?t you?? Kyo asked smiling down at her grabbing her nose and pinching it, ?Don?t get too excited now.?

?Yes sir~? Kei laughed before turning her head back at Edie, trash should be outside in the garbage and not anywhere near Kyo.


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_
*PART 8*​ When Kei fell from Edie's claws with her hair ruffled and her eyes puffing with warm tears, the heiress took a step back and looked at what she had done. You know that feeling where anger had consumed you like some kind of evil darkness creeping up your skin, compelling you to do something you'd never done before. But once it's done, you take a step back and you see that something's not quite right. Yes, Edie's a bitch. She knows she's a bitch. But violent? That's not classy. That's not what a lady does. Violence is for the missions, not the little skirmishes between girls over a boy for goodness sake - _a boy she didn't even like_ for that matter.

Like an abused pup, Kei's shoulders began to shiver and her lip began to tremble. She didn't dare make eye contact with the blonde villain that stood over her. This blonde villain however wasn't a very good one, questioning her actions barely seconds after they'd happen.

She had to say something, anything--- Just to break the silence. It was horrible. "Kei... Kei I-"

"Hey... Is everything okay?"

Knocking on the door was Kyo, calling out to the girls with a concerned tone. His interruption couldn't be better timed. _(He must've heard the thump...)_ Edie cursed to herself, watching Kei scoop up the shattered shards of her dignity from the floor. She watched the Shrine Maiden with an almost frozen face, listening with such delicacy just to hear what she would say in response. Was she going to burst into tears and act like a soppy baby for Kyo? Or was she going to be enraged, accusing Edie of all sorts? No, she wouldn't. _(She's too scared...)_

"Everything is alright..." Kei lied with a shaky voice, much to Edie's relief. She eventually got up and opened the door to great Kyo, who poked his head in and gave the place a once over. Just two boring beds, matching cream walls and a vintage wood bedside table each. Nothing had changed, he didn't need to nose around.

This was _excruciating_. Edie's heart was beating so loud, almost as if she was scared of getting caught. Was it the humiliation of simply being caught doing something so thug-like and incriminating? Or was she scared of something else...? A certain someone's reaction, and what they would think of her? No, no way. He has no right given what happened at her party. Absolutely _no right_. There was a part of her though, a very small part, that wanted to apologise to Kei or at least clarify that she's not like that. It was her fault afterall - she shouldn't have wound her up, right? If she'd not said those things, then she wouldn't have done that.

Kei blamed the bang Kyo heard on her 'tripping', yet again to Edie's relief. She watched the two converse and embrace with a tight chest and narrowed eyes. There was that feeling again, that feeling of nausea when seeing this girl and him act all lovey-dovey together. They should just get a room together and get it over and done with!

"Ah Kyo!" Kei yanked his arm, pulling him in tightly. "Edie wants her own room... May... May I stay with you for tonight?"

If there was someone who could make Edie feel sympathy for then despise in exactly one minute, it was Kei Sili. She was doing this on purpose, she was trying to gain a reaction from Edie but she wasn't going to get one. _(You can have him!) _She thought to herself, turning her nose up with disgust. _(Have him. Have him every day, every night, all night... I don't care!)_

The two laughed together before heading out the door. Before they walked out though, Kei shot Edie one last look that was very out of character. In fact, it was almost disturbing. The Shrine Maiden was showing the tendencies of a sociopath with that sly look, like _"I've got him wrapped around my finger"_. This was bad, this was worse than she thought. And to think she actually felt bad about grabbing her hair... Why did Edie have to hesitate and feel sorry for her? Next time, there would be no hesitation. She was going to keep a _very_ close eye on this girl. There was nothing trustworthy about her.

"Kyo! Wait, wait there!" Much to Kei's distaste, Kyo stopped in his tracks and turned to face Kei with the girl still attached to his arm like an abandoned dog. 

"Hmm?"

"I need to talk to you." She looked over at Kei and paused for a few seconds, narrowing her eyes slightly before glancing back over at the Fuzengakure Prince. 

"_Alone._"​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 13, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Land of Iron

The Chūnin Exams: Final Stage, First Round
_Wyrmheart _Part IV

----------​
_"Of all animals on earth which one is most dangerous when, cornered, alone, and wounded?"_ - Unknown

Taneda listened to Ren's plan silently and then sighed to himself as he slowly tried to lumber up. Unlike his self while in that odd, dreamlike state, he knew instinctively that he was hurt right now; but healing would have to wait for later. At the moment, it was entirely up to him to help out Ren. And in order to do that, he was going to really need to strain his abilities. He bit down on a Hyōrōgan, and then chewed, regaining some of his vigor as he stretched. He rolled his shoulders, hopping on each foot a bit, and the snowflakes about him began to glide around faintly as he did so, and then they lost life entirely as he drained the chakra back without realizing it. He crouched as he placed a hand on the icy ground, and concentrated. It wasn't a trick that normally worked, but he'd attempt it anyway. He was really running low on chakra at this point...

"Let's see if we can drain the _Ryūmyaku _in this area of some chakra..." he murmured, drawing to forcefully pull the chakra out of the terrain, or more specifically, the dragon lines that gave life to nature itself. Needless to say, it was an unsuccessful maneuver, and he stood with a sigh as it proved fruitless, nodding to Ren. He felt a slight draw of chakra from the gesture, but it'd be difficult to handle this all the same for now he'd just have to work with what he had. He peered into his pouch and nodded to Ren once. "We don't understand where you draw this confidence from, but...we'll handle the rest, then. Just leave it to us..."

It's tracks were easy to follow back into its domain, though as they moved further and further on, it became apparent what the real problem would be here; in these cramped spaces, Ren would be hard pressed to find an accurate shot at the dragon. So the burden would fall on Taneda in order to weaken it properly, and also maneuver it how he would need to. And until that point, Ren would simply be lying in wait. This plan put a critical focus on him, but he'd be certain to see it through despite that...how else would they get through this.

Finally they stopped, Ren sensing their foe around the corner, and signalling Taneda. In the end, this would come down to brutal, unadulterated chemical warfare using his abilities and manipulating the terrain, and his tools. And that was just the way he liked it.

Ren slipped into the lantern and began to hover as the thing went silent. Taneda then made a few handsigns, and his preparations began; exploding notes move towards the ceiling, and he activated the water scroll he had on him to cause a wave of fresh water to gush forth underfoot, backing away from it then. Just around the bend he could hear the dragon beginning to move, obviously having gotten wind of his scent. 

"Rumu, Seppa!" he said, and the water took on a vaguely humanoid shape, and then turned into magma, forming into roughly half a dozen figures. And that was when the dragon came rushing around the corner, surging right for Taneda. 

If he was going to actually survive this, though, he knew he'd have to be quick. Out of all of the current competitors, he knew he was actually the quickest in terms of just raw speed, and so if anyone was going to be able to evade this, it was him.

But that claw was _massive_. He shunshin'd away as he activated a handsign, the tags above exploding as a barrage of stalagmites fell down, piercing the dragon's wing in a few spots. Though from the size of the beast, it didn't seem to even feel it; an oversight on his part, at best, as he leapt towards the wall again, dodging past another sweep of its claws. He'd laid down a veil of thick smoke in order to try and hide his scent, but it seemed to acutely attuned to his sound and wind disturbances for that to matter. The magma men leapt at the dragon, all of them leaping up together and then grabbing onto its belly. The beast roared in defiance of the gesture, and at this point seemed to know exactly where Taneda was, one way or the other. And then, the dragon seemed to recoil...shift. And then lunged back into the caves, as Taneda's eyes widened. If it got away now, he'd only barely be able to keep up with it, with no time to spare to get Ren that fast. He'd lose sight of it, and it'd disappear into the caves, and that would simply be the end of this battle, at least for them.

But, in short order that was proven false. The caves were all interconnected, a tad cramped, but all laced together with some form of cohesiveness. And as Taneda rushed forward to try and catch his foe, it had done the simplest thing imaginable; simply rushed behind him, circled back, and now prepared to crush him while he was unawares.


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2014)

​_[Kei and Kyo]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Until Now...And For Forever]​_

Kyo could feel on his arm where Kei held tighten, when he looked down at her for a minute there was no signs of anger or disgust, but when she looked up at him, she made him feel like he was the crazy one. She smiled and let him go, but there was a moment that Kyo felt like something off, like real off. Fire sirens were going off in his head but he didn?t know why? Did Edie say something or do something? If she did it would be fault for not stepping in the way wouldn?t it? He knew how she was and yet he didn?t do anything?

?I?ll change into the uniform?? Kei said snapping his attention, before smiling warmly up at him, ?Please don?t take too long??

Her voice was filled with sickly sweetness, she released him and turned around and headed off to the dorm bathroom. Maybe it was him being crazy. Edie was bad, down to her very gut she was bad, but she wasn?t?Bad?There was two different levels of horribleness and maybe being in the chunin exams with her. Seeing her in those settings made him think better of her?

Once Kei was gone Kyo turned to Edie, ??.? He didn?t say anything for a minute and only looked at her, ?Calm down?That attitude, what you are giving to Kei, it?s one thing to be mad at me, but it?s another to bring another in our spat.? 

Kyo was protecting Kei because she couldn?t protect herself, and if Kyo compared the two girls together then it was like comparing a lamb to a full grown lion. The matching was completely unfair and Kyo felt like he had to balance it out somehow despite one?s clear upset reaction whenever he did so. Edie could take getting called anything, Kei would probably take it too, but she would take it too personally and that wasn?t what Kyo wanted?

?What?s up? What do you need to talk about? I tried to leave you alone, but you followed, and don?t give me that crap that Kei forced you. You know how to say no?? Kyo said as he placed his hands in his pockets, ?So if it is any of that type of crap, to be honest I don?t want to hear it right now, so what?s up??

_*===========*_​
Kei changed into her uniform and brushed her hair back, despite looking the part, her head was screaming in pain. She could probably point out where Edie had yanked the few strains of hair out, but Kei sighed. There was no helping it now. Kei straighten out the sleeves of her uniform and smiled. The recent build of development, wasn?t what she wanted, having those two alone?She absolutely hated it. However what could Edie say? Kyo was there and Kyo knew she was acting, so those words would fall on deaf ears.

Not only that Kei placed her hands on her back and gave herself a big smile, the girl was way too rough, and despite being a medical ninja she didn?t know how to take care of someone?s arm when they dragged them into a room. 

A storm was raging in Kei?s heart, a storm that was going to bring anyone down with her, and Edie was going to be the person that sinks down heavier than lead. Kei would make sure of that, and that was a promise. Kei straighten out the cuffs to hide an imprint, a hand imprint that over time will disappear, but not anytime soon.

Truthfully that girl was rough?.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 13, 2014)

[Record Code - The Strongest Is Where The Heart Lies[Team A]]
[Chuunin Exams/ Act 4]

A different Team once against caught Riokou's sights, this was the first team announced at the beginning of the event, Team A. From under her hood, Riokou had took close looks at the faces of the ones she would watch compete with their lives on the line. To watch such a display of will had of course riled her up in a bit of excitement, in contrast to her stotic expression.

Though, something stood out in the contest that should have them as serious as possible.

"She....is not taking this very seriously is she??"

 Riokou had commented to herself after taking notice of the girl named....Akane? A look of disappointment had once again been put opn by Riokou.  This simple reason was the fact that she was caught daydreaming at a moment like this of all times.

"She seems to have some relationship with Lady Haruno Sakura, this definitely makes things a whole lot worse does it not?"

It was understandable that one may be out of their game because of taking part in a large event that would be shown to the whole world. Yet, someone as self disciplined like Riokou felt it wasn't an acceptable excuse......even though there were plenty of times the girl had let her self get caught up in fantasies involving the deceased knights of Silent Honors.

"Even so, she did make it this far with whatever skill she may possess and if she is in close relations with the sponsor of these Exams....then isn't there a large possibility that she has considerable abilities? After all, Lady Sakura Haruno doesn't seem like the type to light handed with the people she's helping develop(if their relationship is in that fashion). Akane.....Hyuga!?.....I see, it all makes sense now,"

Another famous clan was taking part in this exam as well. She figured she shouldn't be surprised, only the very top could make it this far.

"Then it's for certain, Akane Hyuga can't be one to underestimate,"

Just after she spoke those words, the other team member, Ryu Reikon had dashed off in a firey sprint within that cold terrain, carelessly leaving his teammates behind. 

"Just what is he thinking pulling that stunt!? They hadn't even put together a strategy from the looks of it!"

Riokou's negative reaction seemed to have been a complete contrast to some of the members of the crowd around her, probably finding his recklessness entertaining in their way. The Silent Honors girl shook her head in displeasure, 

"I can't see a reason in that, is he really in such a hurry to get through this? Anyone would know they can't on that kind of creature with just-"

Like a knife had sliced through her words, Riokou hit the breaks with what she was saying. It was not because some other unexpected action was made.

It was what she saw as she continued to look within the face of that loose canon child,

"That look,....it's not one of bloodlust or desperation...it's the kind of look that was swelled with determination to fight for something very precious to him.....Ryu Reikon....just what is it you fight for I wonder...."

Riokou had unhesitatingly revealed her sincere smile once again, having seeing something so beautiful before her eyes yet again. 

That was the look she had come to see within these exams. 

That was the look she wanted to see triumph beyond all hardships.

"Show me what the uncontrollable emotions welling within you can do, Ryu Reikon,"

With the small traces of her smile still left, she took her gaze to the final member,

Hatori Akarusa 

As she continued to watch the screen not too far away, Riokou gave a small nod from with under her purple hood

"Good, this one seems like the stabilizer of the group. If I had one to was the most important in their victory, I'd say it's this Hatori Akarusa making his way into this contest,"

Similar to the other teams, he was the one that had kept the balance between the other two radical forces. As the screen showed more of the character he was, Riokou's point had been proven,

"It's not only that, bu instead of letting Ryu Reikon to his own affairs, Hatori Akarusa actually came to try to persuade him out of his recklessly pursuit, I really have to applaud him for trying to take control of a messy situation."

Another thing, That Hatori Akarusa seemed to actually have some care and consideration for his sudden outrageous comrade who he just met, That was truly an admirable quality Riokou felt that could take someone to the ends of the earth. 

The question was, could the unique qualities of Team A come together to form a beautiful picture that can sweep away the competition or will it turn into a complete mess and leave all their effort to crumble?​


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
VISITOR
_______________________
​Less than thirty three years remaining. 

That didn't seem so long, right?

If you took the years Ryoko had been alive (seventeen) which isn't that long then simply double it, you get thirty four. Thirty four. Thirty four years. Even though it's been almost two whole weeks since she was first incarcerated, that number was still harder to swallow than the pig slop passed off as 'food' here. But positive thinking, that was what it was all about. You think positively, you get positive results. Ryoko had done _plenty _of positive thinking.

_(I'll only be fifty one when I get out. I can always adopt children, right? There's plenty of kids out there that need love. Although, the kids I'll adopt probably haven't been born yet...)_

_(At least Kuriyama's free. The mission was a success regardless.)_

_(My life has been a breeze through time. This is only double what I've already gone through... It'll go really fast! Really, it will! Just persevere... Yeah, per-se-vere...)_
​
But there was one thing Ryoko hadn't noticed and that was the decay of her _sanity_.

_"Hyūga. You've got a visitor."_

Heavy chains being unchained and great big vaults being unturned snapped Ryoko out of her dream-like state. The great big iron gate swung open, allowing a familiar boy escorted by two Prison Guards to enter. Before she could even sit up from her corner, they chained her hands together and stuck a chakra seal across her forehead.

"That will be all, thank you." The boy with jet black hair and a solemn expression gestured for the guards to exit. Due to necessary safety protocols however, they simply stood outside side-by-side. There was nothing he could do about the invasion of privacy but it wouldn't matter anyway. Ryoko could at least hope he wasn't going to ask any questions that would make a government official skip a heart beat.

Once they were gone, he kneeled down to her level and tilted his head slightly. He recognised her alright, but she was certainly different from what he last saw. Her once well-kept black locks were shaggy and matted while her eyes looked bloodshot from lack of sleep. Given her accommodation was a hard-as-metal bed attached to the wall with a bucket for a bathroom, it's no surprise she couldn't sleep. It was little details about her appearance that revealed major clues about her experience in the Level 5 Detainment Facility. Teeth glazed with a faint shade of yellow, bruised ankles and sore wrists. This was a first hand view of what prison does to someone in just_ one week_.

She looked up at her first visitor in what felt like eternity with squinted eyes. He looked familiar, very familiar. Had she perhaps been on a mission with him.

"Do I... Do I know you?" 

"Taneda. We went on a mission together not so long ago, do you remember?"

"_Mission...?_" A mission, of course, just as she thought. Most of the people she met in her life were on missions while under her guidance. Heh, it almost brought a smirk to her face thinking of this. She used to be _someone_, _someone with authority_. Now look at her, taking orders from an underpaid prison guard. Talk about a fall from grace.

"I came here to ask you a question, if you don't mind answering. It's a rather simple one."

It somehow didn't surprise her that someone visited her because they wanted something, not because they actually cared about her well-being. No family, no friends, nothing. Just her thoughts to keep her company. 

Ryoko let out a disappointed sigh. "Go on then..."

He cleared his throat before posing his question to her. "What does it mean to be a Chūnin?"

The Hyūga Princess' jaw almost dropped from her mouth. Was he serious? No, he couldn't be. Coming all the way here, past the guards, through the most high-security prison in the white just to ask her what it's like to be a Chūnin? Could he not have just gone to a library or stopped any shinobi in the street?

"Taneda, you cannot be serious..." With her teeth grit together, she lunged towards him only to be stopped by the chains linking her wrists to the ground. It only got her as far as a few centimeters from his face. She felt like one of those dangerous dogs you see tied to the front yards of lazy owners. 

"I've been locked away for thirty four damn years by a corrupt businessman who just so happens to be the main sponsor of the fucking Chūnin Exams! So if you really came all the way here just to ask me what the meaning of a Chūnin is or some crap, you can go screw yourself."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron, Part V_

______________________​
Taneda's ability never ceased to amaze him. He had seen it many times, and he knew how it worked. Yet, each time it was displayed in front of him, the Houki found himself in awe at the sheer amount of possibilities which branched from it. The magma men of Taneda's creation rushed the dragon, sloppily animated as droplets of lava were left in their wake. They each managed to latch onto the stomach of the drake. Steam and smoke rose as hot liquid burned at soft flesh, filling the air with the smell of burning. Ren watched from inside his lighthouse, getting ready to create his spear. "Alright. Good work, Taneda. Just a little bit more..." he talked through the communication line. Though, that little more never came. In a final act of defiance, however, the dragon roared. Be it through the sheer force of it, or because he had finally ran out of chakra, the magma men trailed off and melted back into the ground. With pained but venomously hateful breathing, it loomed over Taneda, having pin-pointed his location through it's senses. The bolt of lightning fizzled into existence as Ren prepared to strike, ready to defend his team mate.

The dragon's wounds were severe, at this point. A ruined wing, pierced back and now a scalded stomach. Despite it's dulled senses, the drake _felt_ that the third prey from earlier was not around. The boy with the cubes. It's instincts told it that he had to be hiding somewhere, waiting to strike. In that case, _it_ would strike before the prey had an opportunity to counter. It couldn't move very well now, but it was still surely fast enough to catch the little brats off guard, and it's claws were well sharpened enough to easily shred any of their bodies.

The cube flew off after the target, eagerly attempting to catch up to the dragon before it could get Taneda. "Taneda, there's a change of plan. I'm going to attack it now, since it's the only chance we'll get. If we don't do it now, we'll never manage it." Ren didn't bother waiting for a response and simply jumped out of his lighthouse. 

He pulled back the spear, aiming at the vulnerable part of the hide Taneda had already damaged with his makeshift diamond drill. In the darkness, this was not a shot that many people could take, but the Houki was one of those people. His chakra sensing allowed him to detect his prey's presence and the light from his lanterns created a clear pathway for him to shoot. *"Houki sensu raiton: kaminari no eisō!"* Ren tossed, the bolt of chakra expanding into an arrow of lightning, lighting up the cave in a flash of blue. The dragon gave a final pained scream as the true predator's jutsu tore through his prided armour and flesh. Death was inevitable for it at this point; it realized that too much blood had been lost. But if it was going down, it would do it's damned best to kill the others, too. The black dragon lunged through the dust, it's claws reaching to rip Ren's body in half...

*"Chō! Dai-namikku! Entorī!"* the dragon's moment of relish never came. In an explosion of blood and guts, Makoto shot through it's stomach, blowing it open like a balloon with too much air. He flew through the air, his face covered in all manners of grime and slime but none of which could hide Makoto's wide grin. The boy touched down the ceiling of the cave, an aura of chakra coating his body. Collapsing it with sheer speed, he erupted forth from the surface, bringing a leg down onto the dragon's neck with a devastating drop kick. The bone gave a crack, before breaking almost completely under the force of the attack. With a thump, Makoto fell flat onto the ground, grin still withstanding as Ren floated above him.

"Could you not have done a more subtle entrance?" he asked irritably, making sure to stay a few feet away from his friend in case the slime got on him, too. 

"Nope! Gotta make it _exciting_, don't I?" Makoto beamed proudly, seemingly oblivious to the coat of gunk he was wearing.

The lantern beside Taneda shimmered a few times. A signal of their victory. "Hey Taneda, come over here. I've already had the spotlight in the exams, so I'll let you have the opportunity to pull the fang out," he said.


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_
*PART 9*

Kei was gone, leaving just Kyo and Edie in this hotel room - alone. It seemed like the lead up to something sultry and explicit, like a low-budget porno. Rest assured it was anything but. She'd been waiting for this alone time regardless of whether they were on some stupid mission or not. Ever since that party when she found out, questions had been circling her mind. This was the time to get answers to those questions.

"Calm down..." Kyo began, keeping the topic on Kei as always. Edie instinctively rolled her eyes. This boy's obsession was _unreal_. "That attitude, what you are giving to Kei? It's one thing to be mad at me but it's another to bring her into our spat."

He let a short sigh escape his lips as he shoved his hands in his pockets. Guys like Kyo always did this. It made them seem so cool and casual, even in times where anything but was expected. Edie could only scoff at this desperate attempt to stay macho, especially the overprotective boyfriend part. 

"What's up? What do you need to talk about? I tried to leave you alone, but you followed - And don't give me that crap that Kei forced you. You know how to say no. If it's any of that crap... To be honest, I don't want to hear it. So what's up?"

"That type of crap? Are you listening to yourself Kyo?" She hissed, trying to keep her voice somewhat low so the little harlot next door wouldn't hear. "I came on this mission because... Because I..." Shit. Edie was beginning to stutter. He'd backed her into a corner already with such ease. "I came because I needed to talk to you. It's really important and I'd appreciate it if you didn't bring up Kei every five seconds!"
​
Before he could even respond, she continued on with her anti-Kei rant. "Can't you see what that girl is like!? You think she's the sunshine in everyone's life, the girl who could do no wrong. She's a bitch, plain and simple. I'm not even being deceitful or lying or anything like that, I swear!"

Edie didn't even notice that her brick wall had been lowered in front of Kyo which was certainly a first. Now she was speaking to him like she cared, like she cared about the harm Kei was doing to him.

With an almost sarcastic, in-denial chuckle, Edie fell on to the bouncy bed. She began to fiddle with her shoes, letting her heel rest from the ache of walking so far in them. "I mean... I never thought I'd say this about her of all people but she's a sociopath. You don't see how she looks at me, what she says about me. I won't take her shit any longer. One more time and I will _really_ hurt her." The Nakano gulped, expecting a heated reaction from Kyo but it had to be released from her chest. Best part was? This was only fifteen percent of what they needed to talk about.

"And this time I won't hesitate..."​


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2014)

​_[Final Stage of the Chunin Exams]
[ Another Setting]
[Kyo Minami]
​_











“Something’s wrong…”

His hair stood on ends, his heart thumping in his chest, something was wrong with this, but he didn’t know what. It was so loud, everything was loud, and his body felt like it was on edge. Almost like the whole world turned on its head and he was the one that was experiencing it. Kyo looked at Akaya and Edie before noticed the snow had just crunched underneath some invisible force.

“Move!” Kyo yelled tackling Akaya and Edie out the way, but as he did so, something chopped down on his shoulders causing the boy to grit his teeth in pain. The invisible force weighed down on his shoulders and blood splattered everywhere as Kyo was dangling in the air almost like a rag doll. Kyo struggled against the grip until he realized that he had his blood blade out and cut the invisible monster. 

_A hatchling….Trying to cut me down? I’ll show you power!​_
Kyo felt his whole body being launched in the air and something that felt like a metal bat came crushing down in his chest flinging him into the trees. Kyo’s back slammed against so many trees that once he finally slammed against the one that stopped him, Kyo was already bleeding profusely. The invisible monster was being outlined by the snow as and finally it opened its eyes to show the color that resembled ice itself.

_They sent a half breed after me! Ha! I would laugh but the joke is too bad to even scoff at!​_
The voice was clear in Kyo’s head, so clear, unnaturally clear, when he finally got up he realized it was telepathic. They were fucking fighting a telepathic dragon!? Kyo coughed up blood as he looked at his teammates.  Could they hear this too?

_*OF COURSE HALFBREED! I WANT TO SHOW THEM WHAT REAL POWER LOOKS LIKE!*_​
Kyo eyes shot up and almost like glass breaking the invisible force shattered revealing a beautiful blue dragon.

_KNEEL BEFORE ME! BOW BEFORE MY GREATNESS! SON OF MAN! HALF BREED! BE THANKFUL I’LL END FOR I WILL END YOUR LIVES TODAY!​_
The dragon roared causing the snow and Kyo to be almost blown back.  When the roar finally ended the snow underneath them shot up ice pillars underneath their feet.

_*NOW DIE….POISONOUS HALF BREED!
*_​


----------



## Vergil (Jul 13, 2014)

*Mion*

She had found a new joy in life. The look of frustration and ultimate resignation when a torturer realised that it was futile. The laughs, giggles, and cries of joy that each torturous act caused nearly killed her as the beating got worse and worse. She had ruptured organs and broken bones but the pleasure that those wounds caused was indescribable. It went against everything that nature had intended and perhaps would be the death of her but she actually looked forward when that lanky second in command got a burning torch and intended to hit her with it. 

"Break damn you!" he yelled at his bound captive who moaned in pleasure. She looked up, energized with each hit.

"Admit it. I've surpassed you and the head priest. You old fogeys have dedicated your lives to obtaining this but you never really sought it out. You never put yourself into harm's way to truly follow the path of Jashin. Your will is weak and you are an embarrassment to the order." her breathing was raspy and blood trickled out of her mouth. Her eyes were swollen as they had resorted to punching her, all her nails were gone and she had lost both her pinkie toes and each one of her limbs were bent in a way they shouldn't be. Still she laughed; still her voice carried strength. 

The greying man, who did not have a name, simply looked at her in rage.

"I am your superior! You are nothing! I have practiced Jashin's way for decades - you are naught but slime on the bottom of my shoe. I..."

"Jealousy. Rage over me killing your perverted buddy. Hatred over everything that I am. I have overcome the boundaries of not only physical pain but I have used my emotional pain to add to my strength. You have done nothing but abuse your power and even as I am now; naked, stripped of my dignity, my body a broken mess - I still wield more power than you ever did or ever will hope to." Mion's bloodied grin went from ear to ear.

"Silence! I shall kill you for your insolence!" the lanky man rushed at her with a knife aimed at her chest but was met with an electric blue gas. He stood paralysed, his bug eyes finding horror in everything around him and especially in the chained up girl infront of him. He fell to his knees and tears ran down his eyes.

"You will know fear and it shall be your death. Unless of course your heart is strong, but I seriously doubt that."  She didn't really intend to kill him. Not quite yet. She still had use for him

He knelt on the ground for ten minutes before another blast of gas hit him. It was a jutsu that didn't require handseals thankfully and she had enough chakra to keep this going for a couple more times, more than enough to break this old man.

"E....enough..please..."

One more time just for good measure. Mion was beginning to feel tapped, but it was necessary. She may be helpless if it came to her being attacked but it mattered not; if everything went according to plan then she would be just fine.

The man recovered and was now in the fetal position sobbing like a child.

"Get up." Mion ordered from her bound position. The man wearily looked up at her with his bloodshot eyes, snot dribbling into his open mouth. Even when she was being raped she never allowed herself to become like that. "Get up or would you like to relive your fears once more?"

Mustering all the strength he could the man got to his knees before shakily lifting himself to what could be passed for standing. 

"Release me." Mion ordered and the man obeyed with his eyes blank and his will depleted. Mion dropped to the floor, her limbs broken and pleasure flooding through her. She laughed as she crawled to the open door and dragged herself through the corridors with her elbows. Eventually she came to Hiroshi who helped her up.

"The pulpit. Take me there." Mion said with a grin.

"You need medical...."

"Shut up and take me there!" Mion said becoming ever more irritated at Hiroshi who simply winced and did as he was told. 

There were a few dozen people there, all praying and mourning the loss of the Head Priest. Hiroshi draped her over the stand as she stared out at them. There were gasps of disbelief and murmurs of a none too flattering nature.

"Brothers and sisters of this church....." Mion said panting, the entire day had taken it's toll on her. She couldn't feel pain but there were a milion other things wrong with her at this moment and they would probably lead to death if she didn't get them treated soon. Still the shock value was definitely worth it. "I stand here before you; my body broken and on death's door. Despite that, I did not seek medical aid; I deemed the message I bring to take priority of my own life."

She allowed herself a moment to catch her breath, Jashin help her, she really was not exaggerating when she said she was close to death.

"Your lives have been misused. You gave your trust to the Head Priest and his lackey and they did nothing but abuse your trust. One is dead, by my hands; the other lies in the torture cell a broken man who was unable to break me. I'm sure you will have heard the rumors and it is true. I have done what the others could not. I feel no pain. Instead I take pleasure in it. I have harnessed the strength of my pain and turned it into something wonderful."

There was silence as she spoke. There were others who came in and sat to listen. 

"I am not here though to blow my own trumpet. Instead, I offer you guidance. Your fear is keeping you from obtaining this gift that I have. You come and you pray, hoping that Jashin will bestow upon you gifts as if you were some spoiled child. Have you forgotten Jashin's life? The pain he suffered? The pain his disciples suffered to get the power from him? It didn't come cheaply. They lost everything and fought with their last breath. What are you doing? Listening to sermons whilst living in relative comfort?"

Mion turned to the giant statue of Jashin.

"Forgive these people. They have been guided by a selfish hand." turning back to the audience she managed to say a few final words.

"You are living within yourselves and with that attitude you can never truly accept the freedom Jashin offers...."

Mion blacked out and was certain that she would not wake up.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 13, 2014)

*Taneda*
Konohagakure Training Grounds

Interim to the Chūnin Exams: Intelligence & Technique Training Part II

----------​
Taneda looked over the notes again, now attempting to process what Lady Noe had just spoken to him about. Genjutsu tricked the body into believing certain things...so perhaps, the technique to be used here was to trick the body into thinking there was a lack of blood flow, or that everything was alright. But the trick was actually doing that, and with chakra to boot. So what was it that so many students in the Sakura Haruno Academy had learned how to do, that he was now struggling to place?

_"It probably has to do with...that's it!"_

Taneda set the scroll aside; he'd figured it out, at least he'd thought. If you begun the healing process, however slow, the body would begin to try and repair itself as well. The only trouble was lessening the damage in order to make the body think it was already healing; that meant propagating phantom cells inside the wound in order to give the appearance of scabbing. However, given they were only mini chakra constructs, this could do little to keep someone alive for long...but that was not his concern, at the moment, he'd figure out how better to integrate it into his arsenal later. For now, he needed to move onto...

The Ink Clone Technique

Taneda stretched the schematics of the technique out in front of him and peered over the formula for the technique. In principle, it seemed rather simple. Adding chakra to ink in order to propagate it into the form of a clone. In fact, it wasn't too different than how he normally used his ability to give chakra to an object, combined with the propagation he'd just realized he'd need for the previous technique. So the basic premise, in his eyes? Take the ink and propagate it to the form of a clone, in casing it with chakra in order to give it form. For all intents and purpose, it was the same as imbuing, but the pattern he programmed would have to be a great deal more free; it'd have more sentience in this case, since the pattern was a great deal more complex. 

It was comparable to having a sentence or paragraph at most for instructions, compared to an entire story, or even a novel; the complexities simply weren't comparable. That would be difficult to try and recreate, but he'd approach that when he got to that bridge.

Zankūkyokuha

This was simpler. Channeling chakra into a more volatile form, albeit a concentrated beam of some sort. But the only trouble was that even when you converted chakra into a beam, at best it'd explode after about a meter out, he could tell that just from reading this formulas and such in front of him. So how exactly would he be able to properly center the blast. It'd still be extremely volatile, judging from the facts and figures on the page, but...

Well, it took the form of some sort of beam, so that would indicate a mostly raw form of energy. How exactly does one go about doing that? It depended mostly on the form of the energy. Fire, solar energy, hydro energy, wind, and electricity all had very different methods of channeling. But seeing as this seemed most similar to light...perhaps that would be the best way to approach this?

Of course, a conduit to try and have center it! Something you could place over your hands, though? Glass gloves were a poor idea, and using the hands was by far the simplest method of executing the attack. Unless of course it was used through a different part of the body. The best alternative would have to be...an ocular attack. And the simplest conduit in that case? Glasses. Which, fortunately, he already wore.

Taneda smiled to himself as he rolled up the scrolls then, and set them inside his satchel, but just as he looked up, Lady Noe was standing right in front of him. "Ready to try and put experience to your theory, Taneda-kun?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 13, 2014)

*Taneda*
Konohagakure Level 5 Containment Facility

The Reasons Why We Fight, Part II

----------​
Taneda didn't even flinch as Ryoko lunged towards him, standing firm as his hair was brushed aside from the momentum of her threat. And interestingly enough, the guards did little to try and react. Indeed, a glance over their shoulders towards the two and then turning back to. Taneda rubbed at his forehead a little, fingers grazing the chakra seal located there, and he then sat down cross legged, to look up at Ryoko. She might, however, noticed a brief flash in the boy's shadow; a flicker of two lights, vaguely akin to lights, that simply winked out within an eyeblink.

_"If you want to be a skilled shinobi, you need to be able to understand others, Taneda..."_

He looked at her, his breathing slowing, and then he stands, moving towards her, closer. Close enough for her to hit him. "We didn't come here to be rebuked, but we didn't come with a proper understanding of your perspective either. It was selfish to simply think of you as a resource."

He sets his feet shoulder length apart, and turned his cheek towards Ryoko, forgetting for a moment, his odd habit of using 'we' and 'us'. "Hit me. As much as you would like. Hit me until I am knocked out, cold, on the ground, and I will return, and you can do so again, until you are no longer angry. I know that you cannot injure those who you blame for this situation right now. There is nothing I can do about that, but I can attempt to help it as best I can. But I do not intend to leave, not until I can speak with you honestly. You were the first I worked under during a mission. You may not remember me, but I remember you. Even if we had not been on a mission together, I would know who you are. I might still be here. But no, it is because, somewhere in my mind, the ideal of what a Chūnin is is very much linked with you. And there is nothing chains, frayed hair, and frustration can do to separate that idea from my mind."

If she didn't in fact hit him, he'd turn towards her to meet her gaze evenly. "I wanted to hear, from your lips, your experience as a Chūnin, and how you became one. There are tapes I can watch, sure. But it isn't the same as you telling your story. I want to know if you think I am even cut out to be a Chūnin, even if you can't remember me. Just from who stands before you now. I don't know if being a ninja is even something I'm cut out for. Some believe that I don't have the mentality for it...or that I'm simply too naive. I've read the mission report you filed, I at least partly understand what's...gone down. Even if others don't see it for what it is."

And then, he slowly mouthed the last bit. _"And if I'm too idealistic for it, so be it. I never really understood people, not that well. But I want to start. I won't let a bird of prey be caged."_

Then he sat down in front of her, close enough for her to kick at him, clobber him, whatever she pleased. And if the guards offered any sort of interference, he would quickly dispel their disapproval, and let the kunoichi continue.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Chunin Exams: Hunter or the Hunted

What do I feel about this team? Well it's sort of complicated. I felt I had already made my peace. I was  obviously on Zell's side through thick and thin on this mission, but I  felt I could work well with Satoshi and be able to set aside our  differences for this portion of the exams. We would truly get no where  if all we did was sit around and argue. But it seemed we had layed out  the basics of our plan and were ready to rumble, there was really no use  in wasting time we didn't have. I looked to Zell and asked him:

"Are you ready?"

I  wasn't sure what else I could really ask. He was basically going to  summon a giant man-eating creature to come and attack us, something we  didn't know we could beat. This thing hailed from lore mythology so  anyone would be hesitant on deciding to bring this creature down on  their comrades. But this was different, this was for the exams and if we  wanted to advance then we had to overcome this trial. All the other  shinobi still in the exams were going through this very process, so we  had no excuse to do any less.

Zell  nodded his head, giving no verbal answer, but that was all I needed to  know to be sure. With a flick of his hands, he formed the Tiger, then  Boar, and then Ram handsigns causing a flock of crows to arise from  smoke and take to the air. It seemed the immediate effects of their  conjuration brought a toll on the crows due to the intense weather  climates that the jutsu surly wasn't intended for. Regardless the crows  did as Zell commanded and flew into the air, sending off a sound hardly  recognizable.

There  we sat in the cold blizzard. The snow flakes passed my eye lashed as  the white haze seemed to thicken. I know as shinobi we're supposed to  endure, but was this also part of the test? To see if shinobi would  crack under weather pressures? We're supposed to survive in many  different climates depending on where our missions are supposed to take  us. We are always told to be on alert for enemy shinobi, but nature  itself could be a major threat if left unchecked. Fortunately this snow  and wind hadn't been all that bad, it just felt freezing on my bare  arms.

The  call and beckoning of the birds seemed to fade away. It was a strange  revelation as we had heard their chirps and chatter for minutes on end  in this snowy wonderland, so to hear such a distinctiveness fade away so  quickly hadn't been a good sign. Seconds later a crow fell to the  ground about thirty meters away. A thunderous clap against the sky could  be heard as immense wind pressure could be felt pushing against us.  More crows fell from the sky, some falling in groups, and as the more  fell, the closer they came to us.

Then  we could see it. In the white hazy sky a large black form could be made  out. Its wings spanned straight out, flapping up and down among the  mass of crows. The numbers were thinning, and as Zell lowered his crows  the large beast following. Given enough of a view we were finally able  to get a clear look at the creature. It was large, consisted of mostly  black scales with red scales underneath. It had a white underbelly. It's  eyes though were blood red with black sclera, giving it a true demonic  look. But what mattered the most, is the large "B" printed on its chest.

I  looked towards Satoshi and nodded, we both formed the appropriate hand  seals and threw our chakra threads up towards the dragon. Zell ordered  the crows to fly slightly above it, and timed it perfectly where our  chakra threads would land on each of the crows respectively. The crows,  now lined with our chakra threads, wrapped themselves around the dragon.  Satoshi and I threw our hands down, and I threw my lightning release  through the threads to try and paralyze the beast. 

It  looked as if we had started with an advantage, but with a mighty roar  the dragon busted its large arms outwards, expanding the chakra threads  ever much so that they completely cut apart, and the crows were sent  flying away. Not only that, but it had seemed like the lightning  release, at least against its scales, dealed no damage. It landed on the  ground about twenty meters from us and looked directly towards me. I  brought my arms up to cover my face but with another mighty roar it  knocked me off my feat and blew me into a rock formation. As the back of  my skull collided with the rock the only thing I could do was sit there  in a daze. Our battle had just begun.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 14, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Land of Iron

The Chūnin Exams: Final Stage, First Round
_Wyrmheart _Part V

----------

_And now I'm pulling your disguise up
Are you free? Or are you tied up?

I change shapes (just to hide in this place)
But I'm still...I'm still an animal
Nobody knows it but me, when I slip
Yeah I slip. I'm still an animal_​
Taneda looked over at Ren for a moment, and actually smiled, nodding. This actually hadn't been as difficult as he'd been thinking it would be. Sure, they'd taken some damage, but the gradual attacks over time to the dragon had done a lot to weaken it overtime. The approach of planning properly had paid off after all. Taneda moved over towards the dragon, imbuing the tooth with his chakra as it dislodged itself from the cavity, and then rolled over to Ren and Makoto. Ren picked it up just as Makoto basically collapsed onto him. Taneda peered over at him for a moment, and then began to notice an odd prickling on Makoto's skin...burning, though Ren probably couldn't tell. It was easy for someone with his scientific leanings to pick out though, so for a moment he walked towards them, holding out a hand.

The beast's stomach acids and gore were _highly_ acidic, and were eating through Makoto, adding to his absolutely fatigued state from using the 5th Gate. "Er, Ren-san, we think that Makoto-san might be-"

And just like that, it all broke apart into pieces.

How could they have ever thought that what they'd done would be enough to end a dragon, of all things? True, they'd taken many steps to be careful, and had been careful in how they approached the fight, but it's strength and stamina were just on a different level. Even with all their tactics and planning,  it's power was not to be underestimated. 

And trusting Ren's arrogance, Taneda had done just that. The beasts jaws lunged forward, and just as quickly, snapped shut. Taneda's keen senses, and his odd shadow were quick, however, and he pulled his weightless body away just as the mouth of the dragon came to converge on him and...

Tore right through him, the boy watching as his arm was torn through in an instant, gobbled up entirely. Taneda blinked with an expression of absolute blankness on his face, as if unable to understand what was happening. The dragon's arms swooped with two massive swipes towards the roof which Makoto had weakened, displaying its oddly acute intelligence once more. And then the cave began to fall. 

All of this in the span of a few seconds. Taneda collapsed as the dragon's claw then came down, most of the rocks falling to block the path. And Ren? Ren...he _ran_. Makoto over one shoulder, the fang held under his arm, he charged himself with raiton chakra for a small window of time, and then sped out entirely, with his Thunder Break technique. The Houki rushed from the cave, speeding up with the power of raiton behind his step, and the ice and rocks from the roof of the cave fell like the top of a dragon's wide maw collapsing down on its food. The claw swung down on top of Taneda, and all was black again.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 14, 2014)

*Taneda*
Konohagakure Training Grounds

Interim to the Chūnin Exams: Intelligence & Technique Training Part III

----------​
Taneda turned to face her as she'd come over once again, blinking at how she'd been able to sneak up on him again. It was odd, how well she seemed to be able to sneak up on the young man, it seemed like it went beyond simple speed, or stealth, approaching something greater. But that wasn't a matter for this moment, no. For now, he needed to concentrate on her task given.

"Of course," he stated as he stood. "We'll start straightaway."

Noe smiled a thin lipped, almost cruel smile at him, and nodded. "Alright then." He blinked once, and she was back across the distance of the training field, looking over him with a short wave. The desk and umbrella and everything else in front of him were gone, and she waved to him from over a ways. "I'm going to begin, ok Taneda-kun?"

Begin? Now? Did she expect him to actually fight her one on one? She was a jounin, so of course that would just lead to him being demolished. So what exactly did she intend?

The answer, of course, became immediately apparent as his perception of the field seemed to shift altogether. The field expanded, changed, and altogether started to warp upwards. Each of them were then set behind a sort of pedestal, and in front of them there began to blink into existence figures. And for all intents and purposes, they seemed to essentially seem like...Warring Clans era shinobi? Taneda could in part see those details among their clothing, the way they held themselves, and of course their insignia. And as the earth stretched to the length of several football fields, in front of Noe there shimmered into life what he could best assume were spirits. And he was just starting to understand that this was, for all intents and purposes, some sort of very aggressive, and intrusive genjutsu. Of course, he didn't mind that overly much, but putting together the details of the situation would go a long way towards actually sorting things out.

"The rules are simple, Taneda-kun. You cannot use any techniques you have actively used previously in your ninja career. To do so will end the illusion." Well, at least that confirmed that. "Your objective is to simply overtake my pedestal. This will not simply be a test of your abilities to learn the jutsu, but also active improvement of your mental acuity. Good luck! Begin."

And just like that, the battle had begun...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 14, 2014)

*Liquid Time*

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_*Mortal Enemy II - Intelligence Training*_​
So he gave me this weird ass cube. How is this supposed ta entertain me?"You have no idea what that is..."well, i think it?s quite obvious that Shinkurou-sama doesn?t know what this shit is,"It?s a game. As you see, the cube is composed by many smaller cubes of different colors; the idea is that you rotate the five squares that compose the entire cube, the ones in the middle between the borders can also rotate, to make each face get painted of only one color."Oh I see, sounds easy, dunno how this kinda thingy can entertain me if it?s not too complicated"Hah, it?s gonna be a piece of cake!! Hahahah" was mah answer after I found out what the game was all ?bout, however I was ignorant of how terrifying one of these damned cubes could be.

Immediately I put mahself ta the task of solvin? dis monsta of a puzzle. First I chose tha green color and began to move the faces as I wanted them. Left face?s rotated upward, then the bottom face gets turned in the direction of mah right, tha two middle levels get moved so tha squares on tha top end up facing mah direction and finally tha second level startin? from tha bottom is rotated towards mah left and..."the fuck?! There?s not a single green square anymore!"I say looking for mah green color and finally finding two of ?em on one of the faces."?kay another try!"seeing that both squares were on tha same row but in completely opposite sides so I oughta use ?em as reference I suppose. Taking the middle levels I turn them vertically so the squares of the bottom end on top and this is fuckin?annoying! Dammit. 

"What? Defeated already? thought you wouldn?t be able to pull it out."I notice Raku starin?at me with dat arrogant smile and look in his eye...It pisses me off that only one of his orbs is what tells me That i?m a loser."I recommend you not to think of it as mere squares, try to match each movement at the time as you simulate a fight in your head, how you would move what attack you would use. It may help." now...that sounds interesting! Let?s try it out for once, some times yer ideas aren?t too bad cyclops man. 

"New try then, ya not gunna beat me evil cube!"immediately I start to picture it, both green squares are enemies and the rest are tha spaces I have to move while they use attacks. If more green squares appear, it means that i can?t go back to that spot cause another enemy has appeared basically I win when I attract all tha enemies ta the same area. Then If I get shuriken thrown at me, I would go to"The right"rotating horizontally to the right, a new green square appears exactly below one of the _enemies_. Then considering that?s one versus three, I go against the one who is alone and slash him from bottom-up before running without stopping, so...I rotate the face of mah right upwards. And a new green square appears at tha bottom of the row I just moved. Considering tha situation i would move ina diagonal path. And would reach a position between the three foes , if I get attacked with an offensive ninjutsu I would go"To tha left" so I can dodge, and then another enemy appears and gets positioned in tha third row either from right to left or left ta right...shit.

"Gaaah, I?m not getting defeated by ya!" taking the row next ta the two cubes that are together, I rotate it down and a new opponent appears on tha second square from mah left to right at the top row. The I Take the fourth row from top to bottom and move it to mah left making it so two other green squares appear in a way that now I have seven enemies in that area, two at the top row first and second square from left to right, one in the first square of the following row, one in the very middle - the third row - of the third rowfrom top-bottom and finally one at the right corner of the last row and two on the first and second spaces of the second row from bottom to top. If it were a fight I would try to stop the ones at the upper corner with a water ninjutsu and use the remaining liquid to create a few clones what would be the white squares in the area.If we assume they are on the offensive again, i would go to the third row and make a straight dash to my left again taking one of the enemies but calling other two filling another two squares, of the horizontal third line, with green.

As i keep thinkin?on mah next movement and what i should do in the situations I find mahself while attracting, running and attacking enemies, I naturally start to move tha levels of the cube from one side to anothe up and down, left and right according to what i think is more convenient. Fourth line from left to right, third line  horizontally, first row from right to left. As I keep throwing the moves, I realize that I have already changed the face I was concentrated on and instead the squares I am gathering  are the white ones and I already have three lines completely painted in that color. Trying a bit change, I take one of those and twist the axis of the cube as I go back to the green face which still needs seven squares to be completed. The middle row to the right, the second from left to tight to the top, the bottom line to the right, second from left to right to the bottom. I can feel how my brain is starting to get weird palpitations until...

"Kyaaaah!!"I screamed like a lil gal.

"What the fuck, Shin!? What?re you doing on the ground?"

"I put tha green squares as enemies and the white ones as the spaces I can move...look, I only have two spaces left, well one if you consider that one of them is yellow... I died!! Seriously, who would be the evil bastard that created this vessel of darkness!? To thing that such demonic thing existed in dis world."

"Your idiocy...has no limit, right?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 14, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Land of Iron

The Chūnin Exams: Final Stage, First Round
_Wyrmheart _Part VI

----------​
_"I've always thought of bravery as one of the most admirable, and yet one of the most_ useless, _character traits one might possess..."_ -Unknown 

_"Kawarimi no Jutsu!"_

As the claw came down towards him, making contact with his body, he instantly switched spots with his living shadow using the substitution technique. And though normally this would have crushed half of someone's body right then and there, Taneda managed to narrowly roll out of the way, his missing arm giving him a slight boon. Had it been there, he'd have surely of gotten pinned just as his shadow now was.

*YOU ARE IN GRAVE DANGER, SON OF CHANGE. YOUR TRICKS AND MANIPULATIONS CANNOT STOP A BEAST OF THIS CALIBER, NOR CAN I. WE WOULD SUGGEST A WISER COURSE OF ACTION...BUT IT WOULD SEEM YOUR FATE IS SEALED. THERE IS NOTHING MORE TO BE DONE...OUR POWER GROWS AS YOUR DWINDLES, BUT THERE ARE LIMITS...*

And as the remaining rocks fell, sealing the cave in, darkness set in on the cave, Taneda's mind working just a few steps ahead of the current situation as he realized this. The body the dragon thought he had under his claw, even with Taneda's scent, would collapse as they were plunged into complete darkness. The dragon would then turn to scent, and instantly smell him, and so that only left him one option...

He tossed a smoke bomb from his pack as the final few rocks fell and sealed the junction of cave, the shadow guardian fading away as complete darkness consumed them. The thick smoke them exploded all throughout the general area, and the dragon gave a low grumble as it felt the figure under its claw fade, and sniffed at the air, earning a nostril full of that gas. But with its size? It consumed the entire thing with one inhalation, turning its blind eyes in the darkness as it sought to find Taneda. There was no doubt in his mind that at this point, it would die eventually of its wounds. But it would not let him go free before its debt was paid. He knew it was impossible for him to move the rocks that had caused the cave in; at best he'd die after the dragon. At this point, he had few, if any options open to himself. He didn't even know if Makoto would survive the burns to his body from leaping into the dragon's stomach...

But Ren. What about him? Taneda had injured a few ribs, and could feel some internal bleeding from the fall he'd taken, but Ren he could tell from just a cursory look, was fine, more or less, sustaining few, if any injuries from his fall. And in the back of Taneda's mind, as he slipped three or four Zōketsugan in his mouth to counteract the bleeding, he started to doubt how much he could ever trust the Houki. How well did he know him, truly? Just what would Ren do in order to win? It might've been a natural reaction to move from the falling rocks, but fear was a strong emotion, and losing so much blood along with it wasn't a very productive combination. Taneda's thoughts grew cloudy, darker, in that single moment of thought as he considered what he'd do if he lived through this. 

Which he wouldn't, but that was another matter.

He then crouched low as he prepared for his last gambit with the beast. It was slowly scraping its claws back and forth through the cave, edging across the floor of the cave in order to find him. And since he couldn't move lest he alert it to the disturbances in the wind, he really only had one more option...

Little by little he was increasing his density as he watched the creature, preparing himself slowly. If it found him at this point, he'd be dead, he knew that instinctively. His hand slipped into his satchel, and slowly, he imbued one thing, and shifted the chemical composition of another. From his surgical kit slipped a field dressing, the webbing given the pattern to adhere to the nearest wound; obviously the bloody stub that was formerly his arm. And in his grasp, the smoke inside the pair of smoke bombs in his grasp turned to sarin gas, one of the deadliest substances known to man. Finally, he produced a light bomb, slowly standing as he made to make the last leap of faith. It's claw was coming close to his position, so he'd need to do this flawlessly. Else, he'd more than likely die.

A toss.

Light bathed the cave as the dragon's huge form came into view, and it's claw came down on his position. _"Can't screw this up..."_ he muttered, his body a great deal heavier now that he'd caused so much weight to accumulate on him. With the light renewed, and his chakra nearly completely depleted, his shadow leapt up to defend him, and with strength that was just beyond the very limits of the human body, slammed into the claw, causing it to skirt just past him. His eyes adjusted to the light as his opening presented itself, and he shunshin'd over to the beasts neck, then latched on, applying chakra as he stuck close, not wanting to let go for the life of him. The insides of his thighs glued to it, he plunged his hands into his bag as the wounded, frantic beast began to swing wildly, scraping at its back. He ducked low just as he felt a massive growth swinging towards him, and the smoke bombs flew off towards the two most active wind tunnels near; which happened to be its two nostrils...



> *Sarin Gas*
> 
> _Sarin works by causing neural transmitters to constantly fire. In the beginning, a victim experiences a runny nose, dilated pupils and other symptoms similar to heart attacks. Later, as the victim loses control of basic body functions, vomiting, uncontrollable bowel movements and urination occur. In the final stages, the body violently twitches and jerks, and the victim falls into a coma, only to suffocate as a result of all the spasms. Sarin is a chemical nerve agent._




The colorless, odorless gas exploded directly inside the beasts nostrils, and as it took in one deep breath, another swing scraping Taneda's back and causing deep gashes down his back, the gas began to leak out, and Taneda started to breath it in as well. The chakra on his thighs died out as the beast started to feel the effects of the gas, as did Taneda, albeit on a much quicker scale. He felt himself loosing all control of his body, all at once, the effects of the jutsu causing him to relinquish his ability to even control his bowels, heart rate, or even his stomach. He turned over, unable to see what for, or where the dragon was as it struggled with the gas having been detonated directly inside its nostrils. Taneda felt his hand sliding to a syringe in his satchel, which normally held the antidote to a poison he'd researched and knew one of his competitors, Satoshi, normally carried, from the footage. And he held a hand, waving it shakily as he struggled to maintain control of his arms, about to shift it into the antidote for sarin gas, which happened to be...

In the darkness, his eyes shot open, a spike of panic surging through him, and adding to his spasms now, his body approaching the final stages of the gases effects. Was it possible? Had he really forgotten it...entirely? Of all of the smallest, most insignificant, pieces of information for his brain to turn aside, when using his imbuing ability, wouldn't it make the most sense, in the end? He'd given up his memory of this gas' antidote, he realized, when he'd imbued the smoke bombs to fly into the dragon's mouth. The syringe slowly slipped from his fingers as he continued to shake and convulse on the floor, dragon's blood now pooling under him as he let the vial slip from his fingers...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 14, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin Exams 3rd Stage] - Land of Iron*

_*Dragon Slaying Adventure: The Princess, The Chicken and The Dog V*​_
And so no one wanted to put traps, that was something that bothered Akaya to some extent but he didn?t have time to complain about anything when something arrived to his brain, one of his clones disappeared and he felt it. Confusion got shown in his face what was going on? Did he not put enough chakra? no, the memory that went to his mind was involved with pain so it meant that it got hurt and disappeared but, how? Trying to think of something he tried to remember something about the scarce information they were given before the start of the test. The dragons, were dangerous, strong enough to blow you kilometers away with a direct hit. The thing they were looking for was either hungry or angry and considering that apparently they were summonings or something, if they had some actual use of reason wouldn?t be too crazy. But what else? They were..."...Invisible..." his eyes opened like plates once he realized the mistake, it was then that his ears caught a disastrous noise followed by the same scent that was on the tree of before, that fucking monster has already found them!

"OI GET AW-"he wasn?t able to say much when he felt his body fall to the ground product of Kyo?s tackle on both him and Edie, his body stopped in its tracks as he wached how the "Chicken" as he nicknamed Minami, was being beaten like a rag doll. He looked at it without saying a word, he was careless, no, the whole team was careless but it was his mistake...again an unexpected fact trying to make him fail atrociously as he was trying to reach one of the small almost insignificant goals that were everything he had. Now he owed one to the genin of Fuzen and that was something that confused him, he could have dodged on his own and still the boy saved him. Why? It had no fucking sense!! He was an enemy,  even if this was a team work test there was no reason for that guy to do it.

However his thoughts were stopped by a voice inside his head. What was that? What was the voice saying? Akaya started to get mad at the show of useless pride and superiority demonstrated, it irritated him to no end. It was enough with the Fenikkusu lad saving him and now that piece of shit was there getting in his way, making him look like an idiot because he thought that he would have the situation under control. But that was no time to lose his cool. When he realized, a bunch of of ice spears were coming from the snow towards them tried to catch them from under their feet. Acting as fast as possible, the Uchiha takes the recently appointed captain of the team and pushes her back as he jumped to avoid the spikes attacking him from below. In the moment he takes out a kunai with paper bomb wrapped around it and throws the weapon at a point about twenty meters between Kyo and the ice spikes.  

*BOOOM!!*

The explosion takes place stopping the attack in its tracks. Red liquid stains the whit snow. While not serious, Akaya was grazed by one of the spears but that only served as one more reason for his anger to explode in the form of a calm yet heavy killing aura. The hound was unleashed and before him the prey he was meant to exterminate stood proudly looking down on him."Oi, What?s the point of saving someone if you are gonna end up dead, fucking chicken!?"was the first thing that came from his mouth. His eyes became even darker than they already were, as if a switch had been pushed and something within him had activated."Nakano-san, you can heal him, right? Go to him...I?m taking care of this bitch."

"Taking care? TAKING CARE!!? WHAT CAN YOU, A LOWLY HUMAN, DO BEFORE ME!!??"the Dragon roared furiously at the disrespect as those words resounded in the minds of the trio. What was that piece of trash saying?! That an inferior, dirty human was capable of handling a fight with him? with a Dragon!?

At first Akaya didn?t answer and instead put his hands together, what happened next was that ten clones appeared  behind him, next he raised his hand and used two fingers. The clones immediately attended at the signal and did the same as Akaya, each clone creating other five clones before disappearing. It was a way that the boy found thanks to Takao so  hi original body wouldn?t use as much energy although each time it happened, the following clones would create less and less copies until nothing would come out forcing the boy to create more himself.

"Oi, you can communicate and read thoughts right? Then read this!"he said and stared intently into the eyes of the Mythical beast before him. A dark tunnel presented itself before the dragon and before he could say anything"GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!" a roar even more powerful, a voice even stronger than his own kicked it out. Matatabi simply was bothered as much as Akaya, the seal making it able to feel the same as the host. Before this the Dragon shook its head, having the same reaction as if someone had shouted in its ears making it slightly dizzy."The prey is before us, protect the princess and the chicken. Time to hunt!!"Akaya shouted with all of his strength

"Brat, be careful. If you are seriously hurt, I?m in no position to do aything. Don?t get mortal injuries!"with nibi?s last words, all of Akaya?s clones ran towards the imposing creature taking out kunai with paper bombs, strings and smoke bombs in order to stall for time and if possible attain something that may hel them win.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 14, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron, Part VI_

______________________​
_?Don't walk behind me; I may not lead. Don't walk in front of me; I may not follow. Just walk beside me and be my friend.? _

The snowfall tingled on his sensitive skin as he stepped out into the brazen wasteland once more, fang under one arm and Makoto under the other. Ren stopped. His legs weakened and then he began to fall over backwards onto the snow. Though, his behind was caught by his lantern before it could impact on the snow. Silence fell, but just as quickly as it did, the serenity was shattered by the Houki's screams. "Dammit, how could I have been so stupid?!" he pounded his fist into the lantern, causing it to rock unsteadily. "I was acting like I was the supreme leader, but couldn't even properly evaluate the strength of a fucking dragon!" Ren went quiet again. When it had turned out the dragon was still alive from all those wounds, the Houki's first instinct was not to fight back like Taneda had done. It was to cut his losses, take the victory that he had and run away. But even as he dashed out of the cave with his tail between his legs, his eyes made out the faint shape of Taneda's spindly arm being torn off by the dragon. His friend had lost an _arm_ because of him. 

His eyes closed, a hurricane of thoughts roaring inside his head. _"A good commander must always be able to cut losses and be ready to discard the unnecessary if it means success for the whole unit,"_ the Intelligence and Espionage Department lessons had taught him. In principle, it was the exact same as the words his mother had said to him before she disappeared._"Just as a climber must toss away heavy equipment to climb a higher mountain, one who seeks success in the world of shinobi must also be able to do the same and leave something behind."_ These were all things he had done and his mind deemed them it the correct course of action. So why was it, when his thoughts drifted back to the moment in the cave, he had this pain in his chest? Did he make the wrong decision? _"Is this regret?"_ Ren wondered to himself. It'd been so long since he felt it that he'd almost forgot what it felt like.












Ren got up from his makeshift chair, dusting off piles of accumulated snow from his trousers. His eyes fluttered open and he gave a sigh. "I can't believe I started caring." He opened up the lighthouse and slid Makoto inside. The boy was complete deadweight knocked out and even if he woke up, his muscles would also be shredded from the strain of the gates. Keeping him safe was the better decision here; that much he was certain of. Slowly, he walked back inside the cave, turning over dozens of sheets of plans and different strategies inside his head as he neared the lair. None of them would have worked, though. They all required set ups, barriers and the like, or more than one spear. The reality of his current chakra tank made all those plans impossible. His feet crunched against the snow as he walked, the boy making no attempt to be stealthy this early into the cave. "Hold on, Taneda. I'm coming."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 14, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya l Genin l Fuzen Training Grounds l Speed Training I*

Withing the break of morning Setsuko and Her Aunt Natsuka had drawn their training blades, their hairs in a pig tails while their feet and arms were held in weights. Both stood approximately twenty meters from the other with their hands firmly gripping their blades as her aunt began to explain the situation of their training.

"Alright, sweetie this it what we're going to do. You're weights are heavier than the usual amount. And the game we're playing has a score limit. You're job is to dodge ten swings of my blade. And my job is to land ten on you. However, in half time, meaning if I get five hits on you first, the positions switch and it'll be your turn to swing. That'll repeat itself until someone managed to reach to ten... Got it?"

Setsuko, who's wearing a white cotton t-shit with the insignia of the guild, a cross placed on her shoulders, with short cream colored jeans. She kept herself at the balls of her feet, warming up her muscles ad adjusting to the new weighted gear. Her limbs felt numb almost under the weigh, usually it was  around thirty pounds, but it had been upped to around fifty. The sword training schedule usually ranged around morning, and the regiment would be less severe and strict on the swordsmen, but it was per request that she had been upped to fifty pounds. 

"Got it. When will we start?"

"Now"

Natsuka's feet rushed the earth, and began her swing, Setsuko's heel twisted, but the weight heavily reduced the inertia which, causing her to struggle in the push, unable to fully preform the flip she had anticipated to do and receiving a critical strike on the limb. She failed the landing and fell of on her but. She couldn't alternate between what hurt worse, the strike on her arm of the bump on her ass. She slowly lifted herself as she witnessed her aunt spin the blade in her hand nonchalantly looking towards her with a neutral smile.

"You're a smart girl, why did you think that would work?"

"I overestimated my abilities..."

"Well, that's one for me, 9 more to go."

"I have a question, auntie."

She rose her brow, but it wasn't that much of a surprise that her niece would ask a question as she was always the kind of girl whom want complete and utter detail on what's in hand. She stopped the twirling of her sword and placed her hand on her hip.

"Yeah?"

"Can I block and parry?"

"As long as I don't land a hit on you it should count as a point." 

"Then lets!" 

A scuff and she began to close the gap between the two once more this time, Setsuko had anticipated her arrival time and reacted before hand, sweeping her feet in a one-hundred and eighty degree turn, she soon swung her blade and the tip had repel the in coming strike with a nicely place back swing using the weight to her advantage to power the swing by adding a stronger fall of the arm. Soon she leaped and now the score was one-to-one. And they both released a grin before they soon rushed towards the other one again. This time, Setsuko brought herself to a halt soon as she saw the swing being ushered, however, soon the direction had been halted and from a vertical slash it had soon turn to a diagonal, which had marked he shoulder with a small pink mark of the hit.

She leaped back a few step, knowingly her feet had still not accustomed themselves to the weigh and she couldn't really move properly. Her muscles began to ache under the stress and it hasn't even begun. Her breath had soon started to feel heavy as well, putting so much strain on her muscles would cause her to soon feel the backlash of it all, but this was for training purposes. She poised herself once more and awaited the next strike.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 14, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron, Part VII_

______________________​
A large wall of rubble stood in his way. No doubt, this was the result of Taneda's penchant for producing explosives with his jutsu. _"I can't waste a spear on this, and explosive tags might make the ceiling collapse onto me..."_ he tapped at his temple. Loathe was he to expend chakra on ninjutsu here, but it looked as if he might have no choice but to do so. The longer he spent here, the lower chance of survival the scientist had against the dragon. "Maybe I should have brought a shovel. It would have made this thing a lot easier. Dammit, Taneda," he clicked his tongue in frustration. Then, a wave of ideas came into his head, the boy giving an inspired blink of his pale blue eyes. Ren looked down at the fang he held in his hands; the sharp bone sword was his answer. Clutching it at the base, giving a wince from the dampness, the Houki flowed raiton onto the tip of the dragon tooth, forming a small arrow-head of chakra. Then he started to dig. He swung and ploughed and mined and burrowed with determination that betrayed his usual demeanour, sweat beginning to coat his skin again. It took a good few minutes to do, but eventually the Houki managed to bust through the debris with his lightning fang. He panted, the boy's breath heavy with effort. He was never doing that again.

He stepped into the next junction of the cave: the war-zone left by their first round with the dragon. In the corner, he could make out the earth drill with the diamond tip Taneda had made, the remnants of the magma men as well as the small recluse of water produced from his now charred water scroll. Ren set to work immediately, eager to make use of the available resources he had access to. The lantern opened up it's hatch and scraped against the ground, scooping up all the water it could manage until it dug into bare earth. Meanwhile, Ren avoided the hot liquid, walking around it to approach the slab of rock. He produced his tantō, making sure to only flow chakra to the tip of it, before slicing off only the bit that was diamond. In all honesty, the Houki wasn't quite sure if the Taneda-manufactured substance was as solid as the real thing and was actually sort of skeptical about it. But regardless, it was the one of the few things they'd tried which actually worked on piercing through the thick black hide of their draconian foe, so he was going to keep it. Luckily, the way it was moulded onto the rock?with cavity-like indentations?made it relatively easy to put onto the tip of the tooth. 

With that all done, Ren hopped inside his lighthouse and floated. He had three left. One of them had been left with Taneda and was undoubtedly trashed, so he saw no point in attempting to communicate through to it whilst so far away and waste time. Ren stood inside the room, unsure of what to think of the whole thing. Was his plan really foolproof, or was he underestimating the dragon again? To be honest, even he had second thoughts about it, which was exceedingly rare. It was more likely that he was floating into certain death than he was floating into a rescue mission. The water he had collected was barely enough to douse the dragon and the fang, even though he was certain it was strong enough to rip into it, was unwieldy as a weapon. How could he be sure if he could even kill it? It had it's eyes roasted, it's stomach exploded and melted and it's wings mangled by lightning, yet it still had the strength to fight in the end. The thing was damned near _indestructible._

*WARNING, DANGEROUS SUBSTANCE AHEAD.*

The screen in front of Ren turned a bright shade of red with large bold letters racing across it. The Houki's eyes narrowed and he began to type at the keyboard again. What did Taneda do _this_ time? A separate screen popped up, showing the chemical make-up of a gas Ren didn't recognize. *IDENTIFIED AS SARIN GAS. CAPABLE OF AFFECTING BASIC BODILY FUNCTIONS AND MAY END IN A COMA IF NOT TREATED.* His body froze at the words 'coma', suddenly remembering his cousin, still inside a secret medical compound for treatment. Ren slapped himself on the cheek. "I didn't do all that farmer bullshit for nothing," he muttered to himself, continuing to dive into the depths of the cave. The sounds were becoming clearer now. Vicious roars of an angered predator; the stomps of a powerful beast. Ren narrowed his eyes, hoping that the signal was strong enough now to actually get a message through to Taneda. "Find somewhere to hide. I'm coming and I need you somewhere where my attacks might not reach you. Preferably somewhere dry."


----------



## Kei (Jul 14, 2014)

_
[Until Now....And For Forever]
[Kei and Kyo]
[Liquid Time Event]

_​Was this real? Really was this real? Kyo sighed as he ran his hand through his hair and looked at the girl who was sitting on the bed. It was really hard to believe that Kei said those things, maybe because he knew Edie and she was the type to try to ruin people, or maybe it was because the simple fact that they?ve been at this mission for about one whole hour and in that whole hour Edie had pushed Kei aside and called her names. Kyo released a low groan before shaking his head, he wasn?t going to get into this, but he?ll do what he needs to do to make sure that Edie doesn?t go too far. 

The same with Kei, she had to learn that the world wasn?t filled with people that wanted to be her friend, and because of that Edie was a good lesson to her. Maybe she?ll learn how to stand up for herself or at least tell Edie to shut up, but maybe that was expecting too much from the shrine maiden that he had called his friend. She was weak willed, but a kind girl through and through. 

?Please stop acting like a damn victim, everyone and their damn mother knows that you will put anyone down that wronged you.? Kyo said as he looked away from her, ?Ha, you won?t take her shit anymore?.Ha?Like you take anyone?s shit let alone their baggage or anything else they try to give you.?

Kyo sighed, ?You won?t do anything?.Kei is from Fuzenkagure, that means she is my responsibility through and through. You won?t touch her, and I won?t allow her to touch you.?

The thought about Kei trying to fight was kind of a cute image in his head, she was more like an angry butterfly then the lion that Edie was, and because of that imagery there had to be a balance on the scale and that balance was him. 

Kyo got in front of the girl and looked down at her, ?So what is so special that you want to talk to me about?? Kyo asked she was making a big deal out of it and she wanted to get it out in the open he was all ears. 

_*==========​*__?Oh?Miss??_

Charlie called her from the receptionist desk waving her hands ushering Kei to come over.  Kei smiled as she went over to Charlie, the older woman smiled as she gave her a look up and down, before taking a strain of hair and pulling it down, before letting it pop back up. 

_?You look very nice Miss Sili, our uniform really suit you?.?_ She looked over Kei?s shoulder and noticed that Kyo nor Edie was with her, _?And your associates??_

Kei eyes widen for a minute where they still alone together? How long did it take two people to talk? She looked behind her and at the elevator, they weren?t here that means that Edie was probably talking Kyo?s ear off, but Kei took a deep breath. She couldn?t let herself get angry, but Charlie noticed the girls reaction.

_??.Tradition is important?Many of our students life blood is about tradition??_ Charlie said behind Kei before placing her hands on her shoulder, _?Many men don?t realize what we sacrifice for the sake of tradition??_

Kei looked up at Charlie before looking down, she had to act this out, and she had to play it straight. So with her best control of herself, she looked down at the ground.

?I?ve been born to be Kyo?s wife?Without him?I will be nothing but a failure in their eyes, losing him to some?some blonde girl from a different side no less..? Kei closed her eyes as she let the tears fall from her eyes, the tears she had saved for when Edie had pulled her by the hair, ?I can?t lose?.I won?t lose to her!?

_??.What will you do for the sake of tradition Kei??_

Kei looked up at the woman with powerful eyes, ?I would do anything!?

Charlie smiled,_ ?Good?.I think I can help you??_


----------



## Laix (Jul 14, 2014)

_ Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME ARC*
ELASTIC HEART
*PART 6

*The  girls arrived at Edie's stately home with Alisa carrying their haul of  designer goods. With the stylish fashion sense of a savvy seventeen year  old on their side, the girls were certain to cause a stir when they  stepped through the door of the Academy party. Edie was in fact more  excited to see how Suzume will look seeing as she isn't one to wear _'regular'_ fashion with the savvy teen absolutely adoring dressing up Suzume like an expensive china doll.

With  cheerful grins on their faces, Edie clasped her little sister's hand  and skipped up the grand staircase to the mansion's designated dressing  room. "Bring the bags up with you and some refreshments, Alisa!"  She ordered to her maid, who gladly followed after with a work ethic  that would make any employer desperate to hire her. Most maids wouldn't  handle half of the stuff Edie makes her do nor would they be able to  take the crap she unknowingly gives them. Alisa somewhat _embraces_ it.

Edie's  dressing room was huge. It was quite easily bigger than most of the  apartments in Konoha with a white and cream colour scheme. The walls  were lined with dressers and wardrobes, all filled with a vibrant array  of designer clothing belonging to the exorbitantly wealthy heiress. When  she was younger and not much of a fashion collector, a large portion of  the room was dedicated to her mother, Shira Nakano who had a penchant  for dresses. Cocktail minis, ballroom gowns, even ones adorned with the  strangest of items gifted by the quirkiest designers around the world.  As a sort of shrine to his wife, Natsu had an A1 oil painting of Shira  commissioned that sits between the fewest and dearest dresses that  remain in the room. He chose a photograph of her when she was just  seventeen years old to be recreated, back when she had a slightly more  tomboy-ish look before the designer dresses showed up. He never told  Edie why though, just that that photograph meant more to him.

When  the two entered the room, Edie immediately collapsed on to the round  leather stool in the center of the room usually used for putting on  sky-high heels. With a relieved sigh, she spread her arms out and let  her locks that are the envy of many girls spill on to the carpeted  floor. The first thing that the young Suzume upon entering noticed was  the painting of her mother on the wall.



"Is that you?"  She asked with naivety, blinking a couple times to take in the true  artistic beauty of the painting. It was streak-less, almost like a  photograph but with a clear distinction making it clear it was a  stunning representation. Edie looked up to see what she was pointing at.  A warm smile formed on her face as she slowly shook her head.

"No, that's not me. That's my mother," Edie revealed, admiring the painting. "Most beautiful woman you've ever seen, right?" Even now, ten years on, she still gets a lump in her throat whenever she looks at any images of her mother long enough...

"She looks just like you, Nee-San! I wish I could've met her..."  Suzume looked down at the expensive flooring with a depressed sigh.  While she wasn't aware of the exact details, she knew that Edie lost her  mother at a young age alongside her brother and that it was a touchy  subject. Being one of the few people who can make the Princess truly  smile, Edie couldn't help but feel a sort of warmth in her hear to hear  Suzume say that. Leaning up from the leather seat, she gave her sister's  hair a little scruffle before looking her straight in the eye with a  reassuring smile.

"Yeah, me too. I'm sure she would've _loved_ you."

​


----------



## Laix (Jul 14, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_​ *PART 10*​ Kyo couldn't help but sigh. It was a tired sigh, one that was tired of this constant stream of shit from Edie. To him, it was all just attention-seeking lies as part of her twisted misogynistic attitude. For her however, it was completely different. She didn't know what to think. On the one hand, she absolutely despised Kyo for what he'd done. Knowing how he is, he'd probably forgotten it had even happened and would be genuinely surprised to hear it when Edie got around to telling him. On the other hand, she was genuinely concerned that Kei was a new breed of Man-Stealer set about on ruining Kyo. But everytime these thoughts began to swarm her mind, there was a little voice in her head that asked why. Why do you care so much? 

Truth is, she didn't have a coherent answer. She just did.

Kyo dismissed Edie's threats against Kei, telling her that she was his responsibility and the girl wouldn't do anything either way. It was at this point that she realised Kei really did have this boy wrapped around her little finger. (What an evil, twisted witch...) Edie thought to herself, staring at the ground with a tight glare as Kyo went on. Now she was beginning to disconnect, he wasn't even listening to her so she was naturally not bothering with him. But then, there was something that caught her attention like a slap in the face.

"So what is so special that you want to talk to me about?"

Gawping like a fish, she looked up at him with a truly surprised look. Edie looked alarmingly innocent, the result of her brick wall defense being stripped away almost effortlessly by this boy. A lump in her throat, a glisten in her eye. She couldn't, she really couldn't anymore.

"I... I um..." She'd rehearsed what she was going to say almost flawlessly, so why was she struggling now!? 

"Well?"

Butterflies bounced all over her stomach to the point it was almost painful. The lump in her throat was getting bigger, the urge in her mind getting stronger. Her face was floating through her mind, almost tormenting her with that wicked smile she has. All she could see in her mind was her, sat on her washing machine in Edie's own home at Edie's own party while he, the heart-twisting scum that stood before her, was having his fun almost casually with her. Whore, whore, whore. It was all she was, it was all he was! Both disgusting, horrid human beings not worth the air they breathe. The hatred was building up. The more she thought about it, the more she dissected the image, the more she wanted to just scream it out!

Edie swallowed any doubts or hesitations she had, trying to get rid of the lump clogging her throat with it. She glanced up at Kyo once, then again before finally setting her eyes on him. _(He's so clueless...)_ She thought, her lips beginning to tremble. _(He's so fucking clueless...)_

Seeing that she was just fidgeting and not actually saying anything, he rolled his eyes with a click of his tongue before turning on his heel, heading towards the door. "If you're not gonna say anything then I may as well---"

But then it came out, almost _passively_.

"I know what you did at my party."​


----------



## Kei (Jul 14, 2014)

_
[Until Now....And For Forever]
[Kei and Kyo]
[Liquid Time Event]
_​
Kyo stopped at the door and let go the door handle before turning around and facing the girl. For a minute his brain stop processing his surroundings before connecting what she meant at the party. Although he faced her, he let his hand move through his hair, before taking a deep breath and facing her.  If she asked earlier during the chunin exams if he did it, then he would have said yeah and ended it like that, but this wasn?t the forest of death. This was them outside and a lot of crap had happened between the two. 

?Yeah?.? Kyo looked her directly in her eye, ?Yeah it was me, and I did it??

He didn?t turn away from her and just looked straight in her blue eyes, ?I?m sorry for doing that in your house, in your closest, and I can?t take it back, it happened and it?s over. There is nothing I could do to change that.? 

As he looked down at her, he noticed that she had taken almost a passive look when she said it. The way she looked was almost like she was truthfully hurt that the two had any sort of connection, but Kyo wasn?t sorry for that connection at all. It was fun and they both wanted to do it, and it was simple as that, but seeing as she was confronting him that means that she confronted Ryoko as well. Or Ryoko confronted her about it, either way she knew now?.

?I truthfully don?t know what you want me to say after that?? Kyo shook his head, because he really didn?t, and maybe that is what made it worse for them. Is that why she said she didn?t want him to be around her? Kyo thought for minute, ?Is that why you don?t want me around you??

He asked seriously before closing his eyes, ?Nevermind?.?

Kyo turned around, ?If she regrets it, there is nothing we can do but move on from it, because it happened and we can?t change that.?


----------



## Laix (Jul 14, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
  *PART 66*
 _A Peculiar Adventure With Three Dragons_

​ 
It was here. The dragon had finally made it's presence known and the fight was warming up. However, Edie was already beginning to feel like a burden having been saved_ twice _in a matter of minutes. She really didn't understand why these two were so insistent on saving her like she couldn't help herself. For goodness sake she was immortal. The curse meant that it was going to hold her back from entering Valhalla for eternity. While they probably didn't know that, Kyo certainly knew she was a medical ninja while Akaya seemed to have a general idea given his question.

"Nakano-san, you can heal him, right!?" He yelled, referencing the injured Kyo lying slumped in crimson snow. "Go to him... I'm taking care of this bitch."

Edie nodded with confirmation, seeing it really wasn't the time to get sassy with anyone. By focusing a light amount of chakra to her feet, shins and knees, she made traveling through the snow to Kyo a breeze. Once she was there, she immediately dropped to her knees and rolled him over, exposing his wounds. He seemed to be in pain but was doing his best to hide it, maintaining a small smirk as he looked up at the kunoichi. 

Having received a direct hit from the tail of the great beast before them, sending him flying a fair distance away, Kyo was no doubt in a life-threatening state. It only made Edie wonder even more how he could still find the energy to look up at her and even smile like that. Carefully but swiftly, she gave his whole body a glance over and studied particular areas, noticeably his shoulder and his ribs. Most of the blood was oozing from his left shoulder while there appeared to be some bruising along his ribs. For the sake of conserving chakra however, Edie planned to only use the first aid technique _Ōkyū Shochi_ to allow Kyo to continue fighting. Once the dragon was defeated, she could treat his wounds then.

Tearing any obscuring clothing from his shoulder, she hovered both of her palms layered over each other and began to focus her chakra around the damaged area, stopping the bleeding and temporarily sealing the wound with chakra-like-stitches so it could be operated on later with a glowing blue orb. "You really fucked yourself up bad! All I can give you for now is some first aid... We can't leave Akaya there fighting that thing alone, so you better man up and get out there, understand!?" Speaking of that boy, she glanced over her shoulder to see him somewhat communicating with the telepathic dragon. While she couldn't hear what either of them was saying, she could just tell that Akaya was communicating somehow with the dragon. Regardless, her focus now was to fix up Kyo's wounds so they can assist. She was determined to not be a burden, not like on that first mission back _then_.

Finally, it was finished. Edie deactivated the basic medical technique and took another look at Kyo's wound. There was still some bruising present but at least he wasn't about to drop dead in the middle of a fight. There was likely to be some sharp pain however, prompting Edie to reach into an inside pocket of her duffel coat and pull out a small white plastic box. Inside there was five pills neatly sectioned, of which she took a pink one, handing it to Kyo. "Here, take it. Stole it from the drug storage at the Academy during the two week break. It should numb the pain but that doesn't mean you should overdo it." She plopped the pill in his hand before standing up, dusting the snow off her socks. With a slight smirk on her face, she looked down at him as she reminded him of his brand new debt.

"You owe me for that!"​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 14, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Land of Iron

The Chūnin Exams: Final Stage, First Round
_Wyrmheart _Part VII

----------​
Taneda heard the faint buzz of the lighthouse next to him, Ren's voice vaguely cutting through the static. And with the state he was in, it sounded more or less like some sort of eletronic interference. Perhaps he was hearing voices as his life slowly slipped away. But that wasn't what was on his mind at the moment, he was simply streaming through the thousands of ides in his mind for the one fact he needed. 

There wasn't just one antidote to sarin gas...there were _two_.

"Ren...?" he slurred, the words coming out as some sort of vague growling from his mouth, the young man unable to properly understand the Houki's warning, pressing his fingers into the blood pooling at around him, his and the dragon's mixing. The beast couldn't truly detect his movements at this point, and moved towards the sound of Ren's approach slowly instead. The gas began to dilute as it funnel through the gave, Taneda slowly etching a sign into the blood, activating his last jutsu.

"Seppa..."

Atropine. That was the second cure, Taneda took in a slow breath, burying his face in the blood as it pooled and turned into the antidote, the stuff seeping into his open arm wound, directly into his blood stream, and slurping it up quietly as he lay there still.


----------



## River Song (Jul 14, 2014)

Diaochan Kikkawa​_Prelude_









​
A figure walked into the room. Her step sultry, her feminine figure framed in a navy gown, long platinum hair tied up in a bun. This woman was beautiful, there was no denying that, but somehow her beauty seemed tainted, as if it was false, a pretense. A spotlight shone upon her, casting a shadow that seemed to extend for miles. 

_Tick-Tock_

Born into a collective, it was almost like a hive mind, constant buzzing, allowing for your own thoughts, emotions, and soul to be blurred with that of others. Yes, it was a loss of individuality, but with that you gained an unquatifiable safety, security, and the knowledge that someone, somewhere will always love you. It was a trade I made for 15 years. I was the friend, the sister, the mother, the daughter. I molded myself to fit caricatures just so I could feel at home. that I was an essential cog in the machine, I was needed, I was loved.


_Tick-Tock_

Die as a singular. It was different now, there was only I. Not to use a cliche, but the silence was deafening. It allowed for contemplation though, a deep analysis of life's most delicate intricacies, or simply to speak without fear of judgement, of reprehension. It was freedom. But freedom is antagonistic to life, when you achieve freedom life loses meaning, there are no rules to follow, or to break. By definition you can do whatever you want, but inherently you lose the 'want' that freedom requires.Some people turn to god, to give them rules and structure, but eventually all the intellectuals in the world came to one belief-that is to say, of no belief. And I can't bring myself to differ from them, I don't pretend to be a woman of great knowledge, but I believe I have, or had, an emotional intelligence that would serve me well throughout my life. It wasn't something I learned, it was just something I possessed, indeed i truly believe it is my humanity, what makes me human. And it gives me a set of rules, and forces me to admit the fact that I will always shy away from truly hurting those I love. Perhaps that is god, the human spark that lies within each of us, except some religious upstart has personified him as a man in the sky, or as Jashin, or the sage. Could it be that God was just a facade because mankind is afraid to admit that there is nothing there to prevent anarchy, nothing there except the common morality that bonds them all altruistically. You see these are the ideas I lose myself to, and I have only come upon these philosophies now, when I have no one to share them with.

But I Digress, you probably want to know the full story don't you?

_Tick-Tock_

My name is Diaochan Kikkawa, or Dee for short. I grew up a farm hand, my mother popping out a child everytime the spring flowers began to bloom. My huge family was the hive mind I discussed earlier. they were amazing. Capable of creating joy and laughter, but eventually they would always cause tears of Sorrow.I was the mother hen, the stand in nanny while our own mother spread her legs, either to birth children or conceive them.I learned to stand out, too be loud and boisterous, a trait that I still continue today. It may not seem like it, but I am outgoing, but in the recesses of my own mind I tend to conserve my energy.Why waste it when its only me I'm trying to impress. I had friends aswell, two I was especially close to, for all I know there dead. In fact the probability is that they are corpses now. I would morn them but I don;t see the point, is it not better to celebrate the loves than to mourn the loss? How did they die? Well don't worry you'll find out. This is simply the preface to the story of my life, the details shall  materialize as you see the world through my eyes. 

_Tick-Tock_

My time is almost up, the show can't start if the star is still in the changing room, Fairwell traveler.Your about to experience my life from the day I left the island, almost half a year ago. I can't say it will happy ending because I haven't got to that part yet. She smiles at her invisible audience, an amused twinkle in her eyes,

_Tick-Tock_

Diaochan Kikkawa, in her resplendent, marred beauty smiles and turns away, vanishing into the black backdrop.

                                                                        -------------------------------------

Raising her head Dee looks around the forest, dirt cascading down her flowing hair , it had been three days since she had left the island and she still hadn't reached Konoha. She looked down, she was so hungry, her stomach protesting every step she made. There was a child behind her, his insatiable paws ripping abit of cake from his mothers hands. How easy would it be to steal the cake, to steal all there food, surely it would last her to Konoha. She was half way through turning around before she caught herself. As her morals came rushing back to her she made an awkward about face.

"Not today Satan

Not today."​
Enter Diaochan Kikkawa
_The White Witch_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 14, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron, Part VIII_

______________________​
Ren swore under his breath. No response from Taneda's end. Just silence, muddled with the increasingly eerie sound of static. On top of that, the dragon seemed to also be approaching them, as the beast's ominous chakra signature faded into his mind's eye. "Are you serious? God dammit, everything is going to shit already," he muttered and looked at the unconscious Makoto in the other lantern. Having a medic on his team would have been very good right now, he lamented. Alas, as the day kept reminding him, things did not always necessarily work out as he wanted to. With his finger, he motioned for the lantern filled with water to float ahead towards the dragon, which was now beginning to melt into the display's vision. However, the Houki had neglected one important detail. The lantern had taken a lot of damage from getting blown around and being crushed around inside the beast's stomach, meaning it had developed the tendency to spark every now and again. Much like how a shark tracked it's prey down through the scent of blood, the dragon approached the lantern through the faint sounds of static, unbeknownst to the Houki.

It lunged with furious delight. The massive paw of the dragon slammed against the surface of the lantern, sending it rocking through the air. By the time Ren had noticed, it was already too late, and the lantern had taken significant damage. Manipulating it through the air at this point was akin to driving a car with flat tyres. Still, he tried, bringing it up until it was just above the dragon. "_Release!_" he ordered, and the lid opened up, pouring a deluge of water onto the dragon. The liquid cascaded off it's hides as it crashed against him, while some of it seeped into it's wounds. Not all of it had managed to hit him, but Ren was quite sure that his opponent was now sufficiently moist. Or at least, he hoped it was. Having gotten out of his lighthouse amidst the chaos a few seconds ago, Ren was now riding upside down on the bottom of his box. Approaching the spine of the dragon, the Houki brought out the diamond-tipped dragon fang he prepared and held it downwards. 

A loud scream of pain echoed through the cave; if one could hear 'hatred' itself, this would have been it. The fang ripped against through it's back and the previous inflicted injury, cutting through it like a hot knife through mutter. The damage was successful, but Ren was dissatisfied. He'd meant to slash at the neck to decapitate it, not attack it's back again. In a figuratively and literally blind frenzy, the dragon began to flail, it's broken wings cracking against the walls of the cave. Ren steered the lantern upwards in response, but did it a beat too late, as a stray claw bit into his side. _"Fuck!"_ he mentally screamed, suppressing the urge to roar out loud with all his willpower. Though, thankfully, it didn't follow up on it's successful hit and next struck in the opposite direction. Ren thought it weird; he was almost sure that the dragon would have been able to smell his blood. Not that he was going to complain?this was _good_ luck on his side right now. The Houki was not particularly predisposed to forsake or curse it. 

Slowly and awkwardly, Ren grabbed onto the ledge of his lantern and crawled back inside. Once he was inside the lighthouse, he dropped the fang and took off his peacoat. Ripping off the sleeve of his shirt, he quickly bandaged it around his wound in a clumsy attempt at first aid. He had no delusions that it might stop the bleeding completely, but slowing it down and suppressing the scent inside the fabric was good enough for him. 

Eventually, he made it to Taneda, who he found collapsed in a pool of translucent blue liquid. Ren could only assume it was the result of another of one of his seppa spells. He floated down beside the scientist and spoke quietly, afraid that the dragon might hear him. "Come on, get in."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 15, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Land of Iron

The Chūnin Exams: Final Stage, First Round
_Wyrmheart _Part VIII

----------​
_Because I always feel like running
Not away, because there is no such place
Because, if there was?
I would have found it by now
Because it's easier to run,
Easier than *staying *
And finding out you're the only one...who didn't run

Because running will be the way your life and mine will be defined
As in "the long run"
Or as in having given someone a "run for his money"
Or as in "running out of time"
Because running makes me look like everyone else
though I hope there will ever be cause for that
Because I will be running in the other direction
not running for cover

Because if I knew where cover was?
I would stay there and never have to run for it
Not running for my life, because I have to be running for something of more value, to be running and not in fear
Because the thing I fear cannot be escaped
eluded
avoided
hidden from
protected from
gotten away from

Not without showing the fear, as I see it now
Because closer, clearer, no sir, nearer
Because of you, and because of that nice
That you quietly, quickly be causing
And because you're going to see me run, soon
and you're going to know why I'm running, then
You'll know then
Because I'm not going to tell you *now*_

Taneda's eyes widened as he watched Ren soar in, past the dragon, attempting what most would call the most foolish display a shinobi might attempt in all of their career. The creature was now directly barring their path back out, and honestly, he had no idea what Ren intended to do at this point in time. Was there really anything to be done, at this point? And where was Makoto?

Taneda clinched his remaining hand about the platform of the lighthouse, and then slowly mustered his remaining strength in order to climb in, mind racing. "I'll take it from here," Ren said softly, and the door to the lantern shut behind him as he went back out, to do who knew what. Taneda blinked and then held up a hand, his voice coming out as a barely recognizable croak. "Wait...take...these." He rummaged into his satchel, and pulled out a duo of water scrolls handing them off to the Houki. Ren looked at the offered tools, glanced over at Taneda, locking gazes. The two held each others stares for a moment or two, the dragon continuing to thrash about outside as the final confrontation approached. He took them wordlessly from Taneda, nodded, and then he was gone.

Leaving Taneda, for better or worse, to his own thoughts. An odd, soothing feeling was starting to rush over him. He'd come back. He'd _actually _come back. He turned his head to look over at Makoto's still body, probably broken and battered from how much he'd exerted himself, muscles shredded. He himself only had perhaps 30% of his body under control, and was covered in blood, his own, and the dragon's, more seeping out from the wound at his shoulder. 

He felt absolutely disgusting, through and through. He could feel the antidote slipping into his blood stream, and the effects the Hyōrōgan he'd eaten sustaining his energies for far long than he should have been able to. There was profuse amounts of blood at this point, his wound gushing from the extra Zōketsugan he'd eaten. An odd, tenuous serenity swept over him now as he thought about where he hung, now. A part of him thought, without a doubt, they'd make it out of this, somehow. There'd be hope, somewhere in the distance, for them to actually move past this, get on with their lives, and be promoted. Without the dragon's presence looming over him, at least for this small portion of time as Ren did...whatever, he felt a very momentary, but forgiving, peace. He let out a sigh, and just sort of felt his body relax, altogether. But another part of him told him to take solace in something else.

If he died, he'd die with friends. And certainly, that was what things seemed to be heading towards...

"Good luck, Ren-san..."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron, Part IX_

______________________​
On the floor, he set the two scrolls side by side and poured out the rest of his ninja equipment. Some of it had been supplied to Taneda so he could set up his traps, but there was still some left: two flashbangs, a roll of ninja wire, one smoke grenade, eight explosive tags and about twelve kunai. Ren sat down, closing his eyes to concentrate. _"As long as we stay inside the lighthouse, the dragon can't see, hear or smell us. On the other hand, the more time we spend in here, the higher the chances of the dragon recovering stamina and the other teams slaying theirs..."_ he needed to end this quite quickly. The shinobi thought back to what he had scoped out in the cave, trying to assess the environment they were working in and how he might best exploit it. The walls and ceiling were weak and unstable from the dragon's incessant roars and attacks?he could use those to his advantage somehow. The ground was also damp with pools of dragon blood; plenty of iron to with with for his raiton. All the pieces he needed were there, but he just needed to figure out how to slot them into the puzzle and make it work. 

_"The dragon can only hear us right now. It's vision is gone, and considering how it didn't capitalize on my blood earlier, Taneda must have screwed it's nose as well,"_ his fingers tapped at the ground. _"So I've got to lure it into a trap, somehow,"_ Ren opened his eyes, looking at the roll of equipment neatly spread out. He had to be economic about all of this. Most of the things here were one use only; if they were gone, they were gone. To say that he was anxious about this would have been a vast understatement?the boy was terrified. It wasn't just his own life on the line here, it was Taneda's and Makoto's, too. If he failed at this point, all three of them would face certain death. "So this is what it feels like to be a Chūnin," he murmured, wiping his sweaty palm on his trousers. 

He began to set to work, attaching explosive tags, smoke bombs and flash grenades with kunai, tying a string of ninja wire around his fang and preemptively imbuing the water scrolls with just barely enough chakra to release the water. "I've got one lantern left for combat, a few weapons, just barely enough chakra to manage a redan and a shot of the spear against a massive fire breathing dragon," he lamented out loud. Ren gave a quaint sigh. A few months ago, there was no way he would have done something this stupid. The strategy was rough, had the bare minimum amount of people to support it and depended entirely on whether or not his body had enough juice left to not give out halfway through. By all means, this might have been just a very intricate suicide attempt, but... 

"Ah well. Having a plan is better than nothing, I guess."


----------



## River Song (Jul 15, 2014)

Diaochan Kikkawa

Life was easier back then. Simple objectives, simple minds. Dee made it to Konoha eventually, tired and hungry but she made it all the same.The thicket of trees began to think to make way for an expansive road, swarming with people. It was fun to people watch, some with their young children, others with animal;s, or merchandise, each sharing one path. It was an oddly comforting phenomenon, the knowledge that in this new, scary world, humans where still the same. The whole world was like her family, they may have their squabbles and their fights but in the end they are held together by a bond, and this bond permeated the whole of society. God or love she could not decide, but she knew that whatever it was she liked it. She stepped up to the towering gates of the village hidden in the leaves, its expansive nature thrilling and terrifying her.

What did she do now? She had always seen herself as someone of importance, you required that sense of self assurance when you came form a family so large. But here... who was she? Simply a silly little girl looking to make it big. Would they laugh at her? Would they turn her away? No. They couldn't, they wouldn't. With a new found sense of determination Dee walked up to the gates. She would show them, she would show them her power. 

She marched up to the desk at the gate, which held a sign beckoning immigrants to present themselves. There was a cue, an old lady, a fat man and a priest.It looked like a setup for a joke, but to Dee they were simply obstacles.She barged in front of them, slamming her hands on the wooden table.

"I am Diaochan Kikkawa, and I demand entry!"

"Well that's nice honey, but I'm afraid you'll have to wait in line"

His sardonic tone caught her of guard, how dare he make fun of her? She reached behind her to withdraw a lance, before catching herself.

Not today Satan, 

Not today.​

Biting her tongue she moved to the back of the cue, beside the fat man who smelt of food which immediately made her stomach grumble. She needed food.


------------
I was so brash back then, anything to get my way. Why am I talking now you may ask? Well I'm the narrator, noone else would take the job. But anyway, back to my entry to the village hidden in the leaves, almost six months ago. This was the start of my life anew, teh start of momentus change, the start of a new chapter, the start of a new scene.

_The curtain pulls away to reveal konoha in the distance. Fresnels illuminated the stage, in a cheery, exuberant wash of light.

Act 1 Scene 1
_
The days of Spring eternal.​


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2014)

_Ryoko Hyūga_
VISITOR
*PART 2*
_______________________
Taneda presented Ryoko with a small, impromptu speech. He insisted she lunge for him and do more then just land a hit or too. Knock him out cold even. But for the fallen _Princess of the Hyūga Clan_, it really wasn't that simple. She wasn't mad at him, she was mad at the system. She despised Natsu Nakano, she despised Freyja, she despised the village itself. They took away her life, took away her sanity. Even if she could remove these restrictive chains and pummel Taneda half to death, it would just be her venting her built up frustration at the aforementioned, not this boy asking a somewhat harmless question.
 
Relaxing a little, she let out a short sigh and opened her eyes. They were sore from lack of sleep, with patches of red around her sockets and tiny veins pouring out from her pupils. "I wanted to hear, from your lips, your experience as a Chūnin, and how you become one," Revealed Taneda, who was now moving closer towards her as part of his was part of his insistence that she vent her frustration on him, to which she resisted. "There are tapes I can watch, sure... But it isn't the same as you telling your story. I want to know if you think I am even cut out to be a Chūnin, even if you can't remember me. Just from who stands before you now. I don't know if being a ninja is even something I'm cut out for."
 
 _This boy_... She didn't know him well. They'd been on one mission, only one, and it was... interesting, to say the least. He was attacked by Edie's craziest and only fan alongside being rescued by her from a certain death. That was when she repeated those words to herself. _(I saved his life. He wouldn't be sitting here today if it wasn't for me.)_ It was somewhat surreal realising just how much she had contributed before being put in here. The two deaths she'd been involved in, the dozens of lives she'd saved. Ryoko had made her mark on the world at the age of just seventeen. Maybe some people _did_ care.
 
He went on to doubt himself to her, citing people who claimed he 'didn't have the mentality' or was 'too naive' as evidence. He mentioned he'd even read the mission report she'd filed, prompting a raised eyebrow. _(Mission report? Hopefully not *that* one...)_
​ 
With the young boy interested in hearing her story now sat in front of her with his legs crossed and within range of a good punch, Ryoko began to think and ask herself the same question: How did she become a Chūnin? Well, just like any other person - she passed the exams.
 
Ryoko leaned back against the wall, letting out a long, drawn out sigh. "I was fourteen, the same age as you. I was always good at what I did, be it Hyūga taijutsu or medical ninjutsu, so the only surprise from people when I was selected for the Chūnin Exams was that I hadn't done it earlier. To be honest though, I was _scared_. The exams were slightly different back then... More traditional." She looked up at Taneda and gave him her first smile in weeks. 
 
"It was every man for themselves."
 
_Three Years Ago_
*THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
Konoha
​ 
_ Capture the flag, slay the dragon. It's all elaborate and fancy now thanks to the increased flow of money from certain billionaire sponsors. Back then however, it was simply a fight to see who was the strongest. _

_ In the Chūnin Exams Finals stadium that had stood the test of time over a century, that had bore witness to countless battles including the very woman Ryoko's Academy was named after, the final round of the Chūnin Exams was underway. This was before they demolished it and rebuilt it for the current exams (yet again due to the increased financial aid). _

_ Only eight candidates remained. Five from the White, three from the Black. The audience was split exactly fifty-fifty however to not cause any controversy, although they should've perhaps done the same with the contestants as many citizens from the Black insisted discrimination was at play. Regardless of what the media was spinning, the exams went ahead with Ryoko's battle first. _

_ "*The first battle of the Chūnin Exams Final shall commence!*" An enthusiastic voice announced to cheers and applause from the crowd. "*Ryoko Hyūga of Konohagakure vs Haruka Hirami of Sunagakure! May both contestants please take to the stage!*"_

_ Hearing her name called sent shivers down the young genin's spine. However, she was determined - more than determined. When she notably defeated a hot favourite from Kirigakure in just five hits during the Preliminaries, it had provided a well-needed confidence boost to Ryoko that would make sure she didn't crack during the Finals. Dressed in the official Sakura Haruno Medical Academy gym uniform as customary of all Chūnin Exam participants from the Academy, she leaped down to the grassy stadium with patches of stone and clumps of trees lining the edge of the battle arena. It was then she came face to face with her opponent, the first of the final hurdles before the title of Chūnin._

_ Haruka Hirami was considered royalty in Sunagakure for she was descended from the Second Kazekage himself. Tessenjutsu was the choice of weapon for her judging by the large, black iron fan adorned with real crimson roses strapped to her back over her exotic kimono-like dress. _



_There was a periodic moment of silence between the two girls as they stared at each other, attempting to analyze the others appearance in an attempt to garner information about their abilities. It was little things like this that the Exam proctors were looking for. It's part of 'thinking like a Chūnin' so they say. This silence was soon broken by the courteous Haruka._

_ "It's a pleasure to finally meet you... Miss Hyūga," She revealed, providing a very slight smile as she pulled out a small red fan from the interior of her kimono. Beginning to fan herself, she looked Ryoko up and down before extending her smile. "I've waited an awful long time for this moment, Miss Hyūga."_

_The genin from Konoha raised her eyebrow suspiciously. "And what might that be?" She asked._

_"Your defeat."_

_Gasps of horror followed by roars of excitement filled the arena. Ryoko was unfazed by her comment. She'd heard and seen worse in the Forest of Death. Seeing the crowd were more than excited to see this fight unfold, the proctor seated in the commentary box declared the start of the fight over the microphone system. _

_"*Let the first battle commence!*"_
​


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2014)

_Within the first second of the fight  beginning, each of the girls had already made their move. Ryoko reached  for her shuriken holster while Haruka began to fan herself more  intensely. The Hyūga's plan was to test out the range and extent of her  wind powers. She'd seen the girl fight in the Preliminaries. Haruka also  defeated her opponent rather effortlessly, using a sort of passive wind  effect generated by the small fan in her hand to deflect every attack  her opponent threw at her. However, Ryoko hadn't seen her use that - the  big iron fan slipped in the bow of her kimono. Judging by it's size, it  must certainly be bigger. Can it perhaps cast large scale wind jutsu?  Would Haruka even be tempted to use it to defend herself from a measly  shuriken? Probably not, but she wouldn't know until she tried._

 _Three shuriken hooked on her fingers, she tossed them all at once  towards the Sunagakure royalty. The girl didn't even move, continuing to  fan herself with a smug look on her face. _

 _"A basic attack like that? Come on Miss Hyūga, please show me what you can really do."_

 _Tch. This girl was really asking for it, wasn't she? As expected, the  shuriken seemed to hit some sort of wind current when they came into  close proximity with Hirami, deflected into random directions. Haruka  was without a doubt being careful against Ryoko given the two were the  top candidates in this year's Chūnin Exams. She was going to deflect the  shuriken the moment they entered her field of range which appeared to  be exactly 43 centimeters. Not very far but far enough to protect  against projectiles._

 _Unfortunately for her, Ryoko was a close quarters combat specialist._

 _The second the shuriken were gone, she lunged in for the attack with  her Byakugan activated. There was no way that her little wind barrier  could send a human flying, so she would have to either attempt and  eventually lose close quarters combat with the Hyūga or show her what  that big fan can really do. With chakra focused to her fists, the  Princess went straight for one of the central chakra points on the human  body. Haruka twirled on her back heel, barely avoiding Ryoko's strike  with just an inch to spare. As she spun, a sort of chakra formed on the  tip of her fan - it was a wind blade! Too close to avoid altogether, it  struck Ryoko across the cheek and knocked her to the ground. The cut was  deep, leaving a stream of blood trickling down her face. (This is nothing!) She told herself, gritting her teeth. (I can heal this later...) _

 _It seemed Haruka wasn't going to give her that opportunity._

 _Leaping into the air, the Sunagakure genin did indeed bring out her  large iron fan. As she did, the roses attached to it dispersed into  petals and created a sort of storm around her. This wasn't just an  aesthetic however; Ryoko's eyes told her that these were imbedded with  chakra, being sharpened to a fatal degree. There was dozens of them, all  frozen in midair as Haruka swung her fan around her._

 _"*Fūton: Arashi Bara...*"_

 _As she uttered the name of the technique, Ryoko's eyes widened with  disbelief. Haruka swung her fan, summoning a mighty gust of wind from  above that unleashed a vortex laced with razor sharp petals threatening  to skew her on the floor. It was so close, so fast. She wasn't scared,  she wasn't scared but... Her body wasn't moving! Why wouldn't her legs  listen to her? Get up, go! Over there, just run, escape somehow. It was  coming closer, you aren't going to make it!_

_"This is disappointing Miss Hyūga-"_
_"This is disappointing Miss Hyūga-"_
_"This is disappointing Miss Hyūga-"_
_"This is disappointing Miss Hyūga-"_
_"This is disappointing Miss Hyūga-"_
_"*STOP!!!*"_
​
 It was still so raw in her mind, like it had just happened yesterday.  That moment, the first time in her life when she really thought she was  going to die. That's what being a Chūnin meant to Ryoko Hyūga - _growing up_. 

 With an answer to his question fresh in her mind, she looked Taneda straight in the eye, managing a slight smirk. "You're  going to see some things there, Taneda. You're going to realise just  how sick some people are, just what they'll do to achieve their goals.  You can't let those people get in your way or put you down. Otherwise..."

 She raised shackles chaining her hands to the ground, showing him the results of not following her own advice.

 "... You end up like this."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron, Part X_

______________________​
The dragon was lurking around the cave still, it's burned eyes hopelessly looking for it's escaped prey. Every so often, the sound of it's great paws smashing against the rock could be heard. It echoed ominously through the cave, threatening the silence. Ren noticed, as he quietly clambered out of his safehouse, that it had also taken to blocking off the only exit in this secluded chamber of the cave by keeping it's patrol limited to that general area. _"So the only way we can get out really is to just kill the damn thing,"_ he thought silently, his cube shivering through the air and to the ground. Ren produced two explosive tags from his pouch, sticking the rigged parchments onto the ground. The surface was bumpy and rubbed at his hand through the surface of the notes, though it wasn't overly uncomfortable. Six left, by his count. Using his lantern as leverage mid-jump, the Houki next moved to the ceiling directly above his improvised mines. With ninja wire, he tied and knotted the water scrolls onto the stalagmites, taking a few seconds to make sure they were planted firmly. Once he was sure, he moved the second cube over to him. It directed itself through the air dangerously, wobbling with such frequency that Ren was almost afraid it'd crash into the ground and ruin everything. To his great relief, that never happened and it made the journey blessedly silent. Ren brought out his last long strand of wire and began to tie it around the lantern, knotting it in a way that the claw would dangle off of it. 

_Motif Music._​
The Houki was ready now. Or at least, as ready as he ever would be in such life-threatening circumstances. The boy took out his knife, twisting the cool steel around in his hand for a moment. "Let's do this," he muttered, flicking it through the air and onto the ground just between the two explosive notes he had set up. Like glass, the silence shattered as the piece of metal clanged against the stone. The sound rang for what seemed like an eternity: through the early maw the four of them were in, echoing through the halls the dragon guarded behind it and the various other pockets of the cave. 

It turned around. The mythological creature's face had been ugly before, but now it had been completely mangled by everything it'd been subjected to by the team: it's eyes had completely melted through it's sockets, it's nose was flared and had turned an ugly shade of brown in contrast to it's black hide. In every respect, the beast had been scarred in both it's body and it's pride. Having been denied it's kill far too many times and with the taste of Taneda's arm still vaguely fresh in it's mouth, it lunged forward towards the source of the sound, instinctively drawn towards it. The resounding explosion as it's paw hit the explosive tags tore open the ground around it and the only sound greater than the force of two simultaneous eruptions of flames was that of the beast's now familiar screams. The waterworks came next. A small ring of chakra formed around the sigils etched onto the parchment, followed by a downpour of water so powerful and intense it formed a small sphere around the beast. Sliding his arm across the air, the lantern came next. The raitonized dragon fang pierced through the veil, the electricity shocking the dragon, and then ripped through it's neck, peeling off some of it's hard skin and revealing soft flesh. Ren prepared his next phase, but the dragon reacted quicker. Opening it's maw, a stream of fire shot forth into the water, resulting in a blanket of steam and smoke which clouded the area in what was no doubt an attempt to kill line of sight. Unperturbed by the development, Ren sliced his kunai through the air, guiding them with chakra sensing. Four of the explosive tags landed by his front legs, two on each, while the remaining two stuck into the soft meat of it's ears. The sound of sizzling paper hummed in the air and...

A string of explosions burned, blowing apart it's ear drums and charring it's front legs. Flames from where the embers had been simmered by the water flared up again and the dragon gave another bellow. "Nose, eyes and ears are all gone. And now, so is your movement," Ren stated, a thin film of ash and dust on his face. He floated towards the dragon, smug despite his appearance and prepared to finally finish it off. Then, from the darkness, it came. Maybe it was his overconfidence. Or perhaps it was the lack of sight from the lack of light and the smoke. Maybe it was just bad luck. Whatever the cause of it was, the dragon extended out a wing, it's sharp bone jutting out and ripping into Ren's left arm. Skin and flesh peeled off, until the bare bone was revealed and the Houki gave a roar of pain.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 15, 2014)

Training: Summoning & Personal Arc​
Hatori sits upon the bed in the Orchad house in silence, it was nice of sensei to provide him accommodation while he was here but he felt it served only to keep an eye on him. Congratulations on his successful assassination where filled with empty words, none of them truely understood his meaning behind this it wasn't a simple matter of vengeance it was as much about coming to terms with the very fact his father had died, he wasn't the best at dealing with negative emotions and tended to keep them locked up and away deep in his sub-consciousness only bringing them out during battle. Like when he first lost April and fought Ogama on a whole another level, emotion was just as powerful weapon as martial skill if used correctly he knew this but now he had a whole another lay of complexity, he had come to realize April herself shared similar notions of avoiding the past and it simply built up inside him.

The fact of the matter was, killing his uncle didn't have the impact he hoped. He wasn't at ease knowing he was dead and he had recovered the weapon that was rightfully his, being his fathers son. Instead it just left him feeling remorseful. Something struck him as odd about this whole business his uncle shared views that Black had but at the same time he was just as loyal as he was at this age if he remembered correctly. He takes a deep breath bringing his feet up onto the bed and resting his head against the pillow.

The door creeks open and he see's Riku stood in the entryway to what he now considered his room, a sort of territorial sense April seemed to have given to him. "You did good tonight killing the traitor, I'm certain you're family will be proud once the others have been dealt with."

Hatori remains silent pulling Kumoigachi in front of him looking at the broken shattered blade, it almost called out to him to be reforged and the thought had crossed his mind. If he was to defeat Ogama as he undoubtedly was told to countless times now he would need a access to his kins greatest weapons but he knew all to well how much blood this sword had seen remaking it might rally those who followed his uncle to him again but at the same time he would certainly become a target for every swordsmen in the world should he ever attain the level of skill required to use it.

April meanwhile pivots her head 180 degrees to face Riku giving him a angry glare, as Hatori spoke in response, "You said the ANBU wanted me to investigate Ogama in the exams, and at the same time kill the traitors who shared my blood. Ogama called me Warden before the exams even started, suggesting this isn't merely you taking a opportunity to use me as you have been doing."

"You are thinking too much of it, I know you asked to learn the summoning jutsu so I will be teaching it you tomorrow but without a contract you won't have much luck."

Hatori paused every day he was getting himself deeper and deeper into this whole Ogama business, and no one would tell him why he was even assigned to help Riku deal with Ogama, but then this was the nature of the ANBU. Mission first, ask questions later did not sit well with him, he tried to be a moral individual and not knowing the history between him and Ogama put him at greater risk. This ANBU crap was getting old real fast, now that he was having second thoughts he sighed and says, "Thank you, Sensei."

~The next Day~

Hatori woke at sunrise now sat outside under the single peach tree in the orchad of owls, Sensei seemed particularly fond of this tree saying it had some sentimental value to him he never explained why but Hatori knew sometimes it was best not to ask and this seemed like one of those moments.

Lay out in front of him was a single scroll he recovered from his archives detailing some of the sword forms of the Akarusa clan. Azure seemed like a good place to start, when he got around to learning them, it was a simple stance but fitted his elemental affinity perfectly plus he needed some defensive techniques on his side now more than ever.  He was playing bodyguard for April in every fight from now on, he couldn't lose her, never again.

He then wraps the scroll up hearing the voice of his sensei, "Come along then, but as I said last night none of this matters without a contract."
Hatori paused and responds, "I have been told otherwise, a curiosity of mine."

Riku raised an eye brow seeming curious himself as to what Hatori was referring to, would this kid surprise him again in a way far less expected. Akarusa had not been known to use summoning techniques in fact before now traditionally such a idea would be rejected automatically on the basis of honor, with few exceptions.

Still he didn't expect much and simply steps into a more open area of the orchard, "OK summoning isn't too complicated once you made a contract with a certain summon type you can simply perform the following hand seals and technique like so."

Riku bites his figure with his canines forms the nessessary hand seals slowly so Hatori can keep a close eye on them and stops putting his hand to the floor causing the seal to form before in a puff of white smoke a falcon sat upon his shoulder looking across at the two and complained, "I was never told we were working with owls now." It had a preculiar colouring of azure blue feathers and golden eyes with and was surprisingly large for a falcon.

April hissed in response and Hatori gave a frown, "Sometimes it's best for one to keep their beak shut."

Riku shruged his shoulder, "Sorry about him, he's the aggressive one of my five summons."
"...Five, don't most shinobi only have one?"Hatori questions looking quizically and Riku nodded, "Not necessarily it's true most shinobi use one summon but some use multiple. The Hayabusa clan was renowned for this, and my master was of that clan before he passed away, he passed that knowledge on to me. I also have a turtle, fox, lion, and lizard. But that is besides the point, we are here so that you might test a theory about summoning without a contract?"

"Are you for real Riku... you shouldn't waste my time or yours with such a obviously flawed idea."

Hatori shakes his head withholding April's natural detest for the other raptor and attempted the technique pushing his hand to the ground the jutsu fizzled off into nothing prompting the falcon to laugh out loud. Hatori closed his eyes, there was only so much he could take of that damned bird and he only just met it.

Seeing Hatori's reaction Riku dispelled his summon, and comments, "As I said he's not exactly the most sociable of the five totem summons. Anyway once you get a contract signed each individual summon often brings with it unique abilities to help you in battle, take the Toads for example they can produce oil making fire techniques twice as effective."

"Until then, it simply cannot be done."Hatori frowned and watched Riku begin to take his leave, maybe his theory was wrong but he might as well keep trying, he doubted Akane's father would lie about such a thing, he had no reason to... did he?

~Night~

Hatori pants under cover of a tree, he expelled so much chakra on something so pointless and it left him feeling sour inside. April ruffled her feathers showering in the bird bath which helped him feel refreshed at the same time, their bond was slowly getting stronger with each day at this rate they would share the experience of death as well not something he had fully considered until now. If April couldn't fight or defend herself how could he be 100% certain of their safety in the upcoming stages of the exams... He takes a deep breath raising to his feet again and stepped into the moonlight. Looking at April on that stone embedded into her chest pulsed in the moon light again, he wasted this much trying to perform the jutsu why not try once more...

Taking his position he performs all the necessary steps one after another in quick succession, even if this didn't work it helped him memorize the new hand seals it required, "Come on work!" He hoots angrily pushing his open palm into the ground immediately he notices a difference. The seal that formed was far from normal, it was white and his arm felt as if his veins began to burn before spreading throughout his body before he fell over onto the floor as a crack began to take shape infront of him.

*"You are no.... owl."* A voice crackled free the nearby grass beginning to turn red and develop a cancer like growth of flesh and other vile substances before Hatori fell to the floor breathing heavily. *"But... you are, curious human..."*

Hatori closed his eyes for a moment putting them to rest the strange crack and voice he was hearing was the least of his concern right now, at least to begin with. He felt discomfort as iron chains began to manifest themselves on his body restraining him, *"Who are you, you are not Ogama."*

Almost in a haze at this point he responds as if by instinct, he didn't even question it until April quickly intervened coming between him and the crack saying desperately, "He has no name!"

*"Hello Arianrhod, I missed you ever so much this past millennium. Have you brought your child? I sensed the veil beginning to weaken, as of yesterday."*

April glared across at the crack her shadow now over shadowing Hatori's and feathers turned white to a pale blue, talons protected by what looked to be iron plate. "It is not up for discussion fiend!" She responded and the voice comments, *"Oh now I feel it... this human is..."* April quickly expelled all the stored chakra in the stone into crack resealing it before it could finish causing her to return to her normal form, "Thank god for the full moon..."

With it gone the chains began to fizzle away and grass slowly turned back to it's normal state leaving Hatori with April.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 15, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

He had finally reached the beasts lair. In the air was the undeniable smell of death. Ryu inhaled and exhaled... Perhaps this wasn't going to be simple as he thought. The dragons back in the Reikon clan are just as prideful as they are reasonable. It would seem like these dragons were a different story. They would receive no respect from the dragon prince, for they had tainted the honor of the dragons. To be... Dominated. To be forcibly used in these superficial games... Televised for the whole world to see. He would give them redemption. 

Death.

However these beasts redemption would come later, first comes his answers. Why were there other dragons? All those years ago, preceding the time of Hagoromo Ootsutsuki the sage of six paths both dragons and the Reikon clan made an alliance. Those said dragons were the last of their kind... So how? Furthermore how did they come to be apart of these exams. Keeping a level head his expression remained indifferent. Feeling like this... Was such a foreign feeling. He refused to lose it. 

Why would he lose it? Why did this trouble him so greatly? Not even Ryu knew the answer to such questions. All his life the indifferent prince didn't care about many things. When his parents died he accepted that was just apart of life. When his sister ascended to the throne practically leaving him alone with nothing but servants to talk to he didn't care. Just like those leaf shinobi said back at the forest of death... Ryu had nothing to care about, and nothing that cared for him. Just the way he preferred it. 

Even now... Ryu found attachments to anything, rather it between objects or people to be pointless. Many suffer from attachment from people, places, or things. What was the point? 

Suddenly stricken back to reality by a voice. He had completely forgotten others were with him. Ryu turned his head to see... A dog talking to him? Talking dogs... Now they didn't have those back in the Reikon clan. Being so dangerously close to the cave the mutts shouting echoed throughout the cave. "Is there really any time to talk?" He asked in his emotionless voice. The cave lit up. "When the dragon knows we're here." On cue a stream of fire erupted from the cave entrance as both Ryu and Mizuirono jumped to opposite sides of the cave entrance avoiding the flames. As soon as the flames ceased a fast blur came out a took to the air. It's speed causing a gust of wind to follow it out of the cave, making a breeze. 

*"I thank you."* Came from the dragon with a calm tone. Its voice was unsurprisingly both deep and loud. *"I thank you for saving me the trouble of finding you. My freedom awaits."*

Taking a step forward Ryu began to weave hand seals. Activating all his various draconic transformation techniques, the dragon prince began to change. His teeth grew razor sharp, as his nails grew longer into claws. Sharp pointy horns began to grow on his head. Suddenly his limbs began to become bulkier as they started to change. His feet grew abnormally large ripping through his shoes. His nails that had grown into claws became a ebony hue. Claws grew from his feet as well. His arms and legs were clearly inhuman, becoming some sort of cross between human and dragons limbs. A tail sprouted tearing through Ryu's clothing.

*"Hmm... Interesting."* Was the dragons reply to the transformation. *"I have a question boy."* Asked the dragon, clearly uninterested in Ryu's teammates. *"Do you think your form can hold a candle to the real thing?"* And with that the beast flapped its wings, the result of a might gust being formed; it being huge enough to threaten even Hatori and Akane even if they were not the target.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron, Part XI_

______________________​
Rings of darkness began to cloud his vision. It was getting harder to see now and the dragon had all but merged into a blur. The pain was distracting and it was taking all his willpower to resist passing out on the spot and letting it all end here and there. With his right hand he clutched at his left arm, though completely ineffectually, as he avoided letting his fingers tread anywhere near the wound. Blood trickled across his arm, staining the remains of his sleeve and pooling onto the ground, congealing into a sticky depression of crimson. "I can't stop here... I've come too far to just give up," he growled, gritting his teeth. The promotion wasn't even on his mind at this point. The boy was moving on pure force of will and the desire to get himself and his friends out of there alive. He looked at the lighthouse Taneda and Makoto were in. "Yukino. I know you're watching me through these things..." the Houki wheezed in a just barely audible voice. Part of it out of weakness and part of it so only Yukino could hear him. Confident though he may have been about the dragon's deafness, he didn't dare take any chances. "I'm going to use something I'd like to keep a secret... until the finals, so if you could kindly get the cameras inside the cave disabled for a few minutes..." A small ball of condensed lightning flickered in the air, it's radiant light dancing in Ren's now dulled eyes. It floated towards him, approaching the raiton user's mouth as it opened once more.

"That would be very nice," he finished, and crunched his teeth down on the pearl, swallowing the entire thing whole. *"Houki hidden form: redan."* Sparks of electricity shimmered across his slim body, a wave of energy racing through his body. From the static, his hair also began to frazzle in the air, floating in a slicked back style before it settled into his place. On his cheek, just below his left eye, a black dot formed. It expanded like ink on thin paper, morphing until it turned into the shape of a small star. His body felt almost completely re-energized and even the searing pain on his left arm had dulled itself. Though, Ren knew this was only temporary and that he'd feel it _and more_ when the effects of redan were over. 



---

Yukino tapped impatiently at her digital keyboard of chakra, irritated by Ren's request. Couldn't he have asked her a little bit earlier? It would have made things easier to coordinate. Of course, they had already been prepared for such an occasion; they _were_ the Intelligence and Espionage Department, after all. It was what they did. Disabling the cameras for a few minutes was easy work, especially for the mole they'd planted inside the room where all the footage of the exam was coordinated. "Yamato-san, it's time," she stated coolly, and then went back to drinking her tea. The audience could be denied, that didn't mean she was going to stop watching it, too. 

---

The control room for all the footage was a complicated place; it was a darkened room with vines of wires tangling everywhere; up the walls, down the tables, around the vines. The place was akin to an electric jungle. Most wouldn't have been able to tell which did which and, even though Yamato was one of the few people with the technological know how to work it out, he didn't really need to. Shōgo had only assigned him here to disable the cameras if ever needed, after all. The tall man pushed his glasses up the bridge of his nose, a confident smirk of white clearing through the pitch black room. 

The flamboyant agent strutted towards the front until he reached his target, his eyes peering through his chrome shades. "Oh Yukino-san," he said, giving a shake of his head. "such a job is a *TRIVIAL* task for I, *YAMATO*." The board which controlled the cameras and screens was a maze of multi-coloured buttons, levers, small screens and metres. One of the latest in the line of technology Natsu Nakano supplied the exams with, but it's security settings were frail compared to the previous one. It maximized too much on sheer versatility and graphic performance. With a boisterous laugh, he slammed the palm of his hand onto it, joyfully charging it with electricity. "*OVERRIDE*, hahaha!" he gave another smirk, sliding a hand through his blue hair. It was done.



---

Ren leapt through the air, landing on top of the lighthouse until he was directly above the dragon which was still struggling to dislodge it's mangled legs from the large pile of debris on top of it. Sensing the Houki's presence with animal instinct, it desperately breathed fire, sporadically lighting up the cave with orange. None of them ever reached the boy, though. He brought his right arm back, concentrating his chakra to the palm of his hand. With a stormy crackling sound, the bolt of lightning formed; bigger, brighter and more powerful than any he had made before. He pulled his arms back, aiming precisely at the beast's neck. *"Houki sensu raiton: kaminari no eisō!"*

The spear launched itself, piercing through the dragon flame. It flew true towards it's target, reaching into the exposed pink of his navel. Like a hot knife through butter, it went straight through it, eating a chunk of meat from the neck of the beast in an eruption of blood and fleshly gunk. Without even a whimper, the body toppled onto the ground. Ren floated over near it, his eyes assessing all the damage they'd inflicted. One wing had been ripped open at the base with his spear while another one had a gaping hole punched through it by stalagmite. It's underbelly had been partly melted from Taneda's magma earlier whilst the rest was blown open from Makoto's dynamic entry. At the same time, a painting of scars and blood layered across it's back. Punctured by a diamond tipped gave then ripped open with it's own fang. The rip led all the way to it's neck, not counting the missing chunk from the attack earlier. This wasn't counting the burned eyes, sarin gas up the nose, exploded ears or mangled legs, either. 

Yet, it was still breathing. "You're a tough fucker, aren't you?" Ren grimaced. Truthfully, he wasn't sure if he had the means to finish the job. He didn't have another spear left in him, nor anymore explosives. Even now, he could feel the effects of redan beginning to weaken itself. 

"Ha..." the dragon breathed, it's head falling onto the ground. "We are... at an impasse."

Ren blinked, unsure if he just heard right. "Wait, you can talk?" he asked, incredulous at the development.

"Of... course. We drake are not the... mindless creatures that you shinobi assume us... to be," it answered slowly, letting each word drag in the unfamiliar tongue which left it's mouth. The human language felt so... 'foreign' to it. Nothing like the language the dragons spoke, which was the voice of pure instinct and raw emotion. "I know you do not have... the means to finish me off. And... I do not have the... ability to kill you... and your team, either. I sense weakness in you right now, boy. In a few minutes... you will run out of energy. That much... I am sure. I could simply lay here... and cling onto life long enough for that energy to run out so the three of you lose..."

The Houki gritted his teeth, fists clenched as he felt frustration and anger boil inside of him. Had they come so far, so close, only for this to happen? Because the dragon simply refused to die? Ren remained silent, but the lizard continued speaking. "But I will... not. Your... tactics are cheap, but I respect your strength as a... warrior. For this reason... I will offer you a small... gift, for your victory." Ren was apprehensive about this, though the curiosity was not something he could resist. What kind of a present could a dragon give? "A gift?" he asked. A small thud shook the ground as the drake attempted to give a nod of it's frail neck. "A means of... escape. Beside my fire... I have two other... abilities. Exceptional vitality... which surpasses even others of my species and... ability to produce... wind. Though... it is not one which I use. Fire kills better. But with it... I may breathe you and your box out of the cave... where you may present my fang. After that... I will... die," it said the last word solemnly. 

He was unsure whether or not he could trust this offer. It was entirely possible that it was lying and would just use the opportunity to blow them into, say, a wall and crush them. As this hypothetical whirled inside his head, another realization dawned upon him simultaneously: they didn't really have a choice in the matter. "Fine," he said, floating down to pick up the fallen fang. "But before you do it... what's your name?" Ren asked.

"My name... in your tongue is Zirconis," it stated weakly, then reared it's neck, angling his shot. Opening his mouth one last time, a small whirlwind was produced, whistling at the air as it hit the lantern. "Goodbye," is muttered by the dragon as the lighthouse danced upon the winds, riding it's way outside. Inside, Taneda and Makoto's damaged bodies jumbled around, occasionally crashing into walls under the turbulent journey. Meanwhile, Ren just tried his best to keep his feet stuck to the surface of the lantern.

Light broke into their vision, and the three of them collapsed onto the snow as the lighthouse dumped Makoto and Taneda out, having run out of chakra to sustain itself. Weakly, the Houki raised his arm into the air, letting the claw gleam under the Sun. He didn't care about the pain his arm. Nor the pain in his side. Or the cold which made the pain even worse. They'd survived and, more importantly... "We did it."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 15, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Ryu Reikon*
> 
> He had finally reached the beasts lair. In the air was the undeniable smell of death. Ryu inhaled and exhaled... Perhaps this wasn't going to be simple as he thought. The dragons back in the Reikon clan are just as prideful as they are reasonable. It would seem like these dragons were a different story. They would receive no respect from the dragon prince, for they had tainted the honor of the dragons. To be... Dominated. To be forcibly used in these superficial games... Televised for the whole world to see. He would give them redemption.
> 
> ...



Hatori brought he hands up to protect himself from the gust of wind that pushed out from the mouth of the cave. It was clear Ryu had some connection to the dragons at this point he seemed to be taking these exams more personally than he had which was a surprise to be fair. What he thought to merely be a teammate eager for action was something else entirely, on top of that the hunt had took a turn for the worst they were the ones being hunted, or so Ryu stated with his announcement.

As the flames surge forward Hatori already weapon draw quickly creates the necessary hand seals, running the blue blade along the floor before raising it up into the air causing water to surge forward creating a wall in front of him and Akane protecting them from the flames now creating a warm steam accompanied by the melted snow. The dragon did him nothing more than a favor with it's action giving him access to a natural source of water for his elemental jutsus. Re-assuming his stance a circle of water at ankle height swirled around him.

Before he could respond the dragon had already made another move, they were certainly faster than he expected, that much was for sure.

Thankfully this wind was nothing compared to Hikari's and he could keep his footing much better than the last time something like this happened, better still the wind seemed nothing more than for crowd control, this wind did not cut him with invisible blades of chakra.

The mist that once obscured their vision was now gone and the water he intended to help use to his teams advantage with it. He sighs, this dragon was going to be a troublesome one. Ah well no one said this would be easy, he bows his head ever so slightly in the direction of the cave. "Sir just because we saved you the trouble of finding you, does not mean we going to go down without a fight of that much I am certain."

Coming to look at Ryu he began to understand as he took on draconic shape and form, "That explains a lot... While I was merely saved by Akane and a Dragon you are part dragon yourself eh? That's pretty damn interesting."


Performing several more hand seals while the dragon was distracted with it's conversation with Ryu he completed the summoning Jutsu summoning April in front of him now standing just above his height and being much closure to the size of a horse, her feathers pulsing with the stone embedded into the armor she wore, without a word she left them taking perch up high above the mouth of the cave intending to remain away from this one. She knew dragons all too well and this was far more serious if Benten was involved, she felt concerned for the team of shinobi.

Amagumo's blade now flickering back to life question on his mind now was if this sword was all it was meant to be could the gift of a dragons blood break through the scales of a dragon? It almost felt like an age old question. Still with April now out of the way he could focus without a worry, assuming of course all of them played smart and to their strengths. "Although I must say sir, why do you hide yourself in a cave?" Attempting to coax it out into the open, he last thing he wanted was to have to fight in a enclosed environment where area of effect excelled.


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2014)

_
Ryoko Hyūga_
*LIQUID TIME
PART 11*
Her dōjutsu could see it clearly. Every little line, every little tunnel in the circuit that was the body's chakra system. She could even read heat signatures and see how close you was to death.

Taneda was lying outside, mortally wounded and slumped in his own puddle of vermillion. His heartbeat was faint and his chakra dwindling. Not too far from him was an enemy with a chakra pattern she recognized, although it didn't feel ultimately familiar - like she'd only met the boy in passing or was in his area. Regardless, she needed to get to Taneda immediately to prevent any fatalities under her care.

Ryoko glanced over her shoulder at Ren who was stood by Alisa, prepared for any attackers who may make themselves known. She didn't even need to say the word, she knew the boy was capable and could be trusted to keep the target safe. Her eyes then shifted ahead of her, where she began to focus her vision on Edie Nakano who was sprinting through the train carriages, heading towards an alone Suzume. The girl's idiocy preceded her but on this occasion, it worked to Ryoko's advantage - she was running straight towards the enemy and would provide a helpful distraction while she tended to Taneda's wounds. Everything was in capable hands, a plan had been placed into motion. It wouldn't go wrong. _It couldn't go wrong_.

Turning to the window on her left, she focused a minimal amount of chakra to her fist and shattered it with a single punch, simultaneously preventing any shards getting lodged in her skin. "I'm counting on you, Ren!" She uttered before leaping out of the window. The rays of the unforgiving sun instantly collided with her, making even the Byakugan wince. The train had come to a halt in what was pretty much nowhere, although her eyes could see some sand dunes a few miles off suggesting they may be in the Land of Wind. 

With no time to waste, the medical ninja dashed into action, sprinting over to Taneda at full speed. She arrived within seconds, dropping to her knees and rolling him on to his back. The wounds were morbid and the boy was barely breathing. It was going to take a good chunk of her reserves to heal him but that came as part of being a medical ninja. _(Besides)_ She thought, _(I'm not the only one on this mission. Even if the cow doesn't contribute much, Ren's reliable.)_ Tearing open his shirt, she immediately began focusing one hand on his chest and another on his shoulder, simultaneously healing his wounds. While the healing speed was halved by separating her hands and effectively the chakra flow, it worked out better for Taneda wouldn't die from a heart attack or suffer organ failure if she focused on one while leaving the other.

"Taneda? Taneda, can you hear me?" She called, trying to stimulate conversation. This was key to stop the patient passing out. "I'm here now, you're going to be fine. These wounds aren't that bad, nothing I can't fix!"

______________
​
Edie burst through the next carriage, only to see an unfamiliar fellow at the door of the carriage. She glanced over to the window on her left where Ryoko was healing Taneda._ (Is that the idiot from before? Ugh, don't tell me he got taken out by...!)_ Her blue eyes then followed over the the boy who blocked her way to Suzume.

"Here for my maid, aren't you?"
​


----------



## Cjones (Jul 15, 2014)

*Hisashi*

_*The Calling V*
The Prince of Clowns II_

The air of the White Hot Room was infused with the murderous intent of the maniacal Zero. Back to back the two genin stood to both cover their individual blind spots. Still even they knew this would be nowhere near enough to combat a behemoth whose power could shake an entire dimension. Such a scale was way over their head, yet neither one seemed to have the nerve to turn tail and run from this entire situation. Maybe they knew there was no escape? Or perhaps just foolhardy bravado? Or perhaps it was simply the most basic instinct of all living creatures, the will to survive. Whatever the case could be both were poised and ready for battle. 

“Yo, bro with the same hair.” 

The kid with the same, but more lack luster, hair as mine hesitantly answered as I called out to him. He was acting as if someone else was in this room. 

“What’s your name?” 

“Zellous, Zellous Kazama. Yours?” 

“Hisashi. Consider me a close friend from here on out, and if we make it out of here alive, then we’re basically bros for life.” Let’s be honest here. Getting trapped in a separate dimension with a maniac jester who had a blood lust able to permeate the entire said dimension? Yeah, if we escaped this by helping out one another we were basically best friends. Though despite our situation, and the fact they we just met, there was I favor I was going to ask of him. A favor I knew would possible make me sound like just as much of a lunatic as Zero. 

“Also, this may come off as a little odd, but I need a favor from you…” 

“I don’t think with our current predicament we have the leisure of discussing a kind service. But what can I do?” 

“I don’t know exactly how everything works in this place, but…don’t kill him.” 

I could feel Zell fidget uncomfortable once the words left my mouth. It must as come as a huge shock for him to hear me say that, especially after Zero pretty much promised he was going to push both our shit in. The area around us was silent for a few seconds, honestly I couldn’t believe what I was asking either or why I was even asking it. I had planned on asking him again when the air around us began to stifle with the chaotic vibe as when I first entered this place. 












Overwhelming like a weight on our shoulders and so demonic that I immediately began to break out in a cold sweat, a dark shadow materialized above our heads. The psychotic smile of the clown prince stretched across his face from ear to ear. He promised a rumble rousing good time for the both of us and looked more than prepared to leave us bloody and mangled through that good time.

“That favor? I don't think you have to worry about it to much.” 

*Splatt*

A massive electrical discharge lit the place a blood crimson once Zero crashed down onto the alabaster floor of the room, decimating significant amounts of the floor forcing Zell and I to push off backwards in the same direction to remove ourselves from the vicinity of the incredible display. The discharged lighting danced wildly like tendrils. Then just like earlier the pulsating came to its culmination while Zero danced a happy jig and exited his way out of the cavity in the ground. His smile looked as if it stretched across the floor to encapsulate us. 

*TWISH*

_“I knew he was insane but…”_ With three arrows knocked back in my bow, I waited until I could see Zero dead in the eyes. _“Nothing I heard could’ve prepared me for this.”_ 

*WHOOSH *

The arrow of chakra rocketed toward its target followed behind by the artful Zell who glided low across the ground. An acrobatic display from my ever agile grandest father made my arrows look like parlor tricks as he bobbed around them, a slide to the left, a twirl to the right and finally vaulting over the last one as if this was some kind of Olympic event. The sick bastard. I can understand how my other family could have such contempt for this ass. 

“Here comes daddy, sonny-boy.”

The increased rapidity gained from whatever that move he used earlier made his speed near blinding, crossing the distance toward us near instantly, pouncing forward to land on both his hands in an upside rotating straddle split, similar to a tornado. Planting his foot directly into our face and gut, separating us in different directions. Zell seemed to bounce off the ground like a rubber ball as I tumbled trying to regain my footing. Near impossible for me before Zero rocketed off the ground chasing my form. His hand with four fingers drawn and aimed like a blade as his shadow eclipsed me. 

*Kassei! Taiyō no mon!*

His dark shadow dispersed when it mingled with the bright radiance of Zell, this chakra was powerful so I took a mental note of it. He appeared out of nowhere to cut off my attacker with a right hook. In mid-flight Zero swayed underneath the punch, punting the poor kid in the back to the floor, as he himself back flipped into a neutral corner on the other side of the room. However I didn’t plan on giving him any chance for breathing room. 

*TWISH WHOOSH*

The arrow flew inches away from his torso cutting the material of his outfit in a straight line as he backed flipped and crushed it with both his legs. Ugh, despite being to looney for looney toons, he had style, so I had to give him that much at least; fortunately, I was the strongest heir of his blood, so he wasn’t the only one. 

“Zell.”

Upon the call of his name a mane of platinum bathed in the brightest light zipped past me, approaching head first in defiance of the fear he felt, directly confronting the evil in front of him. Zero appeared to reveal in the moment before his charging adversary as he spun on his heels for a diagonally placed round house only for the air to end up being his only victim. Zell stopped dead in his tracks as an illumination of red shined in the very back of him. It was near slow motion as he stomped his foot on the ground, the glow of my arrow emerging from behind the other youth as it narrowly scraped by his ribcage, and plunging itself deep into Zero’s knee.

“Krusty was a fantastic clown, til he took an arrow to the knee.” I pushed off into the sky preemptively proud of what we were going to accomplish.  

*Horudo o Dorropu*

Zell slide across the ground placing a foot in front of the jester’s ankle simultaneously wrapping the other on the back of his calf. The sudden increase in pressure caused the wirily man to descend face first and kiss the floor. Poised over his body, four arrows rained down onto his main appendages, both arms and legs, pinning him down to the floor as I hit the ground with a thud. 

“Now look you crazy ass-!” 

“Do a little dance, drip a little blood, get down tonight. Let’s get down tonight” 

An electrical discharge dissipated my arrows and flung Zell tumbling across the ground.

“WOOOOOOOOOO.”  

A yell of a sheer adrenaline rush as he kicked up after me again, his body seemingly floating across the ground.  

*TWISH WHOOSH*

Baring his teeth Zero snapped his head and clamped down onto projectile once again. Spinning his body like a spin top jettisoning the arrow back toward me. It speed was near tripled, and mere inches away from me before I had the other arrow pulled back onto my string. 

*BOOM*

It exploded in a scintillating light of chakra, tossing me back head first. My bow clattering against the floor. My collision with the floor was going to hurt like hell, or at least I thought I was going to hit the floor instead my ancestor appeared beside me and snatched me by the throat in the air as he skimmed across the ground once he put on the brakes. 

*Thump Thump*

My eyes began pulsating again as I dangled in the air, staring directly at him once again. 

“W, wait.” I tried to get out as he continuously applied pressure. He was going to kill me, I could feel his aura, it was overwhelming, but even so I was still the one who inherited everything about him, there’s no way he wouldn’t just kill me without listening to what I had to say.

I hope. 

“Y, you called me into…this realm…just too…kill me…?” I gasped. Zero only gave me a looked that clearly said ‘maybe, maybe not’ all over it. “W, why you…y, you… filthy, d, dirty, disgusting, b, brutal…s, *SECOND RATE DOPEY ASS THROWBACK JESTER. IS THAT WHAT YOU CALLED ME DOWN HERE FOR? SO YOU COULD KILL ME YOU PIECE OF SHIT?”* I roared at the top of my lungs, even the prince of clowns was possible a bit taken aback by my colorful outburst. 

“*Y, YOU HAVE NO CLUE HOW MESSED UP THAT IS YOU FUCKING LOONEY TOON.* Keh, d, do you e, even realize how m, much pain I was in? *I STARTED CRYING BLOOD YOU ASS CLOWN. BLOOD.* A, and you k, know what’s worse a, about all this…y, you damn crazy ass t, two bit a, aris, aristocratic stage performer?” I paused during the middle of my tirade for dramatic effect because out of all this nonsense the worse thing, other than nearly shitting myself was the pure and simple fact that:

“*RITA CRACKED A FUCKING JOKE ABOUT IT. I WAS IN SO MUCH PAIN, HURTING AND WHINING LIKE A LITTLE BIATCH AND WHAT DOES SHE DO? SHE ACTUALLY MAKES A FUNNY AT MY EXPENSE. RITA GODDAMN MORDIO. THAT RANCID, PUTRID, FESTERING WIZARD HAG ACTUALLY MADE A JOKE ABOUT IT*. S, so you k, know w, what? In return for fucking me over in such a way you basic clown, here’s a surprise for you.” 

With a snap of my fingers an arrow a red arrow formed in my hands from a flash of light. 

*“NO FUCKING BOW NEEDED GRANDPAPA!”* 

And with that I plunged it deep into his shoulder. Man did it feel good to get some of that off my chest.​


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_​ *PART 11*

He said he was sorry, but she knew he didn't mean it. It felt obliged, like he _had _to say sorry simply because etiquette said he should. There was no meaning nor truth to it all. _(Lies...)_ She muttered to herself. 

_(All you ever do is lie.)_

Kyo didn't know what to say. He even told the silent blonde that his mind was drawing blanks on what was supposed to happen next. She knew full well this guy slept around so hadn't he been in a situation like this before? Two years younger yet he had more experience than her, who had null. Wait, why was she thinking like that? No, it was nothing like that. Kyo slept with Ryoko. Kyo slept with Ryoko.

_Kyo. Slept. With. Ryoko._

It's not a problem. It won't be a problem... The only issue was that it was in her house at her party. That's disrespectful. She doesn't run a whore house nor does she cater to skanks like Ryoko getting bench pressed on her washing machine.

_But he lied to you._​
So what? It doesn't matter. He has no obligation to tell the truth, right? 

_But he lied to you._​
Yeah, he should've told the truth. He should've told her as soon as it happened, just admitted it.

_But he lied to you._​"You're not even sorry... You don't even care," She croaked, her voice hoarse and her stomach clenched. The fight against the lump in her throat was the hardest she'd ever fought. "You don't even care that... It was in my house... And then you lied to me...?" Edie was staring at the wall ahead of her, not even taking notice of Kyo's existence. Her speech was jumbled and separated, like she was almost in a trance like state.

_But he lied to you._​She glanced up at the boy looking down at her. His hands in his pockets, a sombre look on his face. The way he just looked at her like this was nothing, like she was overreacting and she should just accept his half-assed apology and move on.

_But he lied to you._​Edie unexpectedly lunged up from the bed, her heels smashing furiously against the floor as her hands reached out for Kyo. They grabbed his shirt and tried to wrestle with but the girl blessed with monstrous strength just felt _weak_. She'd lost the fight against the lump in her throat, tears beginning to form in her baby blue eyes. This was a girl who_ never _cried, who _never_ revealed her vulnerable side and certainly_ never_ felt like this. 

Punching, kicking, yelling, screaming. All this violence but it did nothing for him. It was like she was attacking a brick wall.

"You're so awful! You lie to me, you sleep with my enemy, you sleep with her in my own house! At my own party! You're evil and I wish you was _*DEAD*_."

Feeling frail and drained, she collapsed against him, burying her face into the loose sleeves of her sweater. Muffled cries filled the small room that were now audible in the adjacent room. 

It was a feeling that had always been there. It was a new one, something she'd never experienced before and something that made her both euphoric and sick. As she poured her heart into her sleeve, she realised many things. She realised that Kyo was right - she shouldn't care. She shouldn't be so mean to Kei and she shouldn't be doing what she's doing now. But she did care, she did hate Kei and she couldn't help but feel like this.

And it was all because of _him_.​


----------



## Vergil (Jul 15, 2014)

Kei said:


> _[Chunin Exams]
> [Final Rounds]
> [Komodo "Zyana" Takashi]_​
> 
> ...



Kagami

"Screw this noise! Amotherfucking dragon? What do they think we are Superninjas! We're genin. The lowest of the low. I'm a goddamned princess. You guys should be slaying dragons in my name!" Kagami stomped her foot into the snow and fell into it about waist deep, before pulling herself out.

Her nose was cold. At least her designer clothes were keeping her toasty -this is why you paid more for quality. She had just been informed that dragons were real and now she had to hunt one down. With these guys? Yeah, she wasn't doing that. She had already started walking home. Screw her dad, screw these guys, screw being a ninja, she would just get a job and ....

A  job? Maybe she could lend her expertise in fashion to these poorly dressed people. Kagami sighed as she ignored her team mates on their strategy to stay in the trees. Fuck them, she wanted to go home - it was cold and she had no desire to get eaten by a dragon.  She was distracted enough to not notice that the sky had become significantly darker and the atmosphere was somewhat more oppressive - that all changed when an ear splitting roar filled the sky. Kagami looked up and saw the biggest thing she had ever seen. It was bigger than any living creature, bigger than buildings in Konoha, bigger than freaking parts of the landscape. 

A Dragon. An incredibly enormous one. The beast looked down at her with its red eyes and when it salivated, pools of water formed around the bewildered shinobi. 

Oddly all Kagami could look at was its massive dragon penis, which swayed majestically as it flew. 

She looked around at the trees at her team mates just as the giant dragon swallowed the princess of Konoha whole.


----------



## River Song (Jul 15, 2014)

Diaochan Kikkawa
Scene 2
_The death of the Summer Sun_​
The curtain opens, dark blue gels taint every area that the light caresses, creating an ominous atmosphere, but no player takes to the stage, no line is spoken, there is just a void. 

"My dear Traveler, if death is the fools twist... then I am the joker of the deck."


-----

Dee grinned, her white teeth glinting in the magnanimous summer sun. Today was the day she returned to the Island. Her time in Konoha had flew by. Her life had took it burgeoning steps and taken flight, escaping the nest and soaring, soaring towards the sun as Icarus once did, and little did Dee know, but like Icarus she was about to fall. this fall would strip her of her wings and leave her with naught but the bones of a fallen angel. She walked along the path, her recently acquired headband strapped around her arm, her lances rolled into her sleeping mat which she carried on her back. It was truly a beautiful day, and Dee could only hope that it would continue, there was to be a family barbecue tomorrow. a celebration of both her and her brothers accomplishments, she had become a gennin and Daisuke had bought inot a business just off the Island. Things were finally looking up. There would be no more times where they lacked food, or when they struggled to pay their rent. Finally they would acquire some measure of stability.

Stability. The knowledge that everyday the sun will rise, and with it, so will you. 


Dee smiled at herself, considering the thought, it was finally time to relax. With the money came more than just stability, freedom was also part ofthe deal-


_Freedom is antagonistic to life_​

-I she would finally be able to be herself, without worrying that she was helping her family. As much as she hated to admit it, she was looking forward to being free from her family."


_If only she knew._​

She was nearing the pier town of Ishaba, here she would catch a fisher's boat over to the island. It was always cheaper traveling my a fisher's boat because you could earn your keep. She walked down the windy path to the settlement, her ivory locks being caught up in the gust. She was a picture of beauty, and a picture of exuberant youth, her cheeks held a fresh pink tint form the cold and her pink lips were always upturned, but only slightly. You would only know it if you had seen her frown.


The streets of Ishaba were crowded, but Dee didn't mind, the people reminded her of home. In konoha it was crowded, but everyone was in a rush somewhere, this town simply floated to their destination, stopping to talk and to laugh and to cry. In this town their lives weren't focused on missions or money, their lives were based around each other. An old woman was walking towards her, oranges stacked in a basket above her head. Suddenly a dog rush out infront of her and the woman came to an abrupt stop, the oranges beginning to tumble. Dee formed a handseal, now a comfortable second nature and the oranges stopped where they where, and like scolded school children they obediently wandered back into the woman's basket, stacking themselves into a smart pyramid. The woman looks around amazed but Dee walked on, she may be pompous and she may declare herself "The best shinobi in town", but underneath it she was humble. In fact her "Best Shinobi in town" rants were usually just to encourage Zell, so he could become the best at something. She was liek a mother in that way, except her vagina wasn't destroyed in the process. 


The sea was near now, the salt water had a distinctive smell, a distinctive sound that made Dee feel at home. She rounded the corner to the water front, before seeing a figure that she hadn't saw in years. Miyako Shiromi, her old teacher. She grinned at her, she was a woman of reputation that was sure.One of the rare Shiromi who could see, Miyako was infamous as both a party girl and as an amazing shinobi, Her infamous beauty may have only become enhanced. Her long black hair reaching to below her waist, her face was always perfectly painted, but was often hidden behind a fan which Miyako insisted on carrying about with her. But as Dee looked on she noticed miyako's most reputable trait was absent. But within moments of Dee thinking this Miyako had withdrawn a long cigarette from her kimono, and with a tremendous cloud of smoke she began to draw form it.


" Smoking kills!" Dee hollered across the waterfront, awaiting a scorning retort from her master.

But instead something odd happened, Miyako turned to her and dropped her fan. This was unheard of, and with a great wail Miyako engulfed Diachan in a hug. 

"My Child!"

This was unheard of, Miyako Shiromi was a woman with an impeccably cold persona, and had a known dislike of physical affection. Dee frowned as she returned the older shinobi's hug. 

"Master, what's wrong?"

Miyako looked at her, ruined makeup running down her tear marked face. Dee couldn't stand this, her master, her idol was a broken woman before her. Seeming to have ignored her question Miyako continued.

"How are you even alive?!"

"What do you mean?

"I thought I might have killed you!"

"What?!"

Miyako tears overtook her as she tried to reply

"I've been away for ages, what happened?!

"Oh my child you don't know?"

"What?!"

"They're dead, they're all dead!"

Dee was silent​
"The island, its destroyed, I...we had to. We don't know what happened. Fisherman went over and they never came back. I went over to check... I had to! When we reached the dock there were these monsters, they were grotesque, sins against nature. They tried to attack me but I dispatched of them, but the entire Island was swarming with them. Then when I returned I reported it to the town council they took over. I wasn't allowed to help. I was too involved, they knew I taught you, and whenever something strange to happen the shinobi's are always the first to be blamed. Even though I couldn't even do such a thing, they had me placed under "safety precautions". I was a prisoner. They set it on fire, they set it all on fire. I thought they'd killed you. I thought I... I might have killed you."


Silence.​

A scream errupted from dee's mouth. A scream that echoed throughout the village, the children scremed, the adults looked on in pity. Dee colapsed withMiyako, the two kounichi sobbing to the world. The young Diaochan Kikkawa, full of potential and hope, and the illustrious Miyako Shiromi. Destroyed.

Miyako Pulled Dee in closer, her lips against her ear.

"Run my child, they wil suspect you, they will imprison you. They will hurt you, and if they don't the villagers will. I can defend myself, I can kill if I must, but you, you can't kill you friends, your neighbors. Run I'll find you, it may be a day, it may be a year but I will find you, and we will make this right."


And Dee ran, she ran out of the town that she now realised was full of hateful eyes, not five minutes ago she had lamented on their way of living, their devotion to each other, but now she realize, they simply leeched off each other to survive. 

Dead. Mother. Father. Brother, and sisters, Zyanna and Zell, all dead.

Her Perfect World was Shattered.

----

_The lights came up on the stage, Diaochan sitting on the stage, her illustrious blue gown pooling at her feet. A spot light shone upon her once more.

" Out out, brief candle, life is but a walking shadow, a poor player who fretts and struts his hour upon the stage and then is seen no more."

The lights fade, and once again there is darkness.  _​


----------



## Bringer (Jul 15, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*
*Divergent*

As he approached the very same window that he had knocked that nuisance of a shinobi out of, he immediately saw the very same shinobi... Being healed. Without even thinking he jumped through the window and reached into his tool pouch. As he landed on the sandy ground he decided to skip the pleasantries and just attack. Luckily for the teen he had not deactivated his techniques meaning all of his transformations were active. Using his draconic strength the boy leaped across landing about twenty meters behind Ryoko and her patient. This was done to avoid being by the train, as Hyūi said he could make it detonate anytime he wants. 

With all the attention clearly on him, and the Hyuga being informed about his arrival beforehand due to the Byakugan there was no point being stealthy. His presence was well known since he approached the window. Wanting to test the waters against this opponent all he did was simply unleash a flurry of shuriken at Ryoko. As the shuriken flew he simply stood there, and crossed his arms as his tail swayed left and right slowly.

*Hyūi Furīman*

Hyūi took a step forward to go to the next cart as Ryu was going to exit through the window. With Ryu pushing through from the back, and him pushing through from the front they will without a doubt find the maid. Suddenly the door opened, and instinctively the young Chunin's sword was half unsheathed by the time the door was opened... Immediately he recognized who it was. The famous Edie Nakano. As the self esteemed princess of Konoha asked Hyūi if he was here for her maid, he completely unsheathed his sword and answered. 

"Unfortunately." Focusing chakra into his feet to stick to the ground he activated all the paper bombs attached to the train. A string of explosions went off. Originally he had planned to use this right when he spotted the maid, he had changed his mind. With one of the leaf shinobi taken out, Hebiashi most likely confronting another one, and Ryu making his way to the back of the train the young Chunin felt comfortable enough to set off the explosion so he could effortlessly defeat his opponent in moments. The Konoha ninjas numbers would soon dwindle.

With the train tipped over due to the explosion, and the blonde's movements disoriented the teen swung his sword to use the 36 Pound Cannon technique. If connected, he'd then follow up with a body flicker and dynamic entry to her face. He was hoping to stick to blunt attacks to knock her out, as killing Edie wouldn't be the wisest thing to do due to her connections. However if push comes to shove Hyūi would not hesitate to use his blade to off her.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 15, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Mountains; Land of Iron]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 75: A-Team! Assemble!!]​

Mizuirono slate grays widened, the smell of sulfur and heat filled her olfactory before she could address the question and statement that Ryu had made. From the bowels of the cave an insufferable rumble came and light is thrown on the freshly fallen snow as flame seemed to lick at the roof of the cave. She wanted to utter the words so badly, but as the flames spun like a giant cock screw at the pair there was just no time. They both acted at the same time while the jet of flame rushes through the opening and pass them. 'That was far too close for comfort." is whimpered. The heat off the steam of fire stung the air like a whip. This was bad. This was very bad and a booming voice rocked from within the cave. 

*"I thank you."*

It was more akin to thunder than it was words as the very earth itself seemed to move under its weight. "What in lady moon's name have they put us against?" Mizuirono asks lowly, almost too afraid to voice her opinion above a whisper. 

*"I thank you for saving me the trouble of finding you. My Freedom awaits."*

The voice was as blistering as the mid morning day in the Wind Country. The currents of air off it's voice spreading the once freshly fallen snow, like it were a snow blower. The wolf was panicking, almost to the point of hyperventilation as Hatori and her sister rode up in the distance. Across from her, as the ground shook under the behemoth's weight as the beast made it's way up to the mouth of the cave, Ryu formed a series of seals. From there his body started to change and he became something akin to the beast they were fighting. So, her sense of smell didn't fail her. He was somehow related to these beasts. Which the dragon seemed to note as well with a vile cackling laugh.

*"Do you think your form can hold a candle to the real thing?"* 

The question was pin point, and very blunt. Things were looking bad, and to this point the beast hadn't shown itself. And all the wolf wanted to do was wet herself, tuck tail and run away. Far, far away. They'd, Akane and she, had taken on beasts in the swamps of Ellesmere. But nothing. Nothing of likes of what this thing was. It's very presence filled her to the core with dread. Not like with the Dragon back in the Forest of Death. She was a gentile soul. This, this was a monster and they were sheep.       

"Sir just because we saved you the trouble of finding you, does not mean we going to go down without a fight of that much I am certain." 

That voice?! That was right, Hatori riding atop Akane's transformed form was riding up. Mizuirono eyes cut to where Hatori's voice came. A blanket of steam seemed to waft away revealing the two, both were unharmed. Which brought a rush of relief to the wolf. That merely meant that they could all die at the same time now. "Don't think like that" she bit under her breath as Hatori commented on Ryu's transformation. While the beast was distracted with Ryu, Hatori weaved a series of seals and April changed to the wolf's surprise. Her  sheer size now dwarfed her own. Now that was a drumstick. Mizuirono, bad thoughts. April is a friend and it wasn't time to be thinking about food is thought as the foul took flight.

Right now it was time to be thinking about how to beat this big lizard and come out of it with thier lives in tact. 

"Although I must say sir, why do you hide yourself in a cave?"

*"Does the sons of Men think they can talk to ME in that manner?"* 

The beast's voice rang with both power and indignant rage at Hatori's question. From the shadows of the cave a crested skull pulls from the darkness attached to a long slender black scaled neck the beast with a low growl walked into the light. Massive wings were folded onto it's sides and spines that could cut giant oaks in two ran the length of it's back. *"I am Son of Bryagh, herald of the Black Claw."* it boomed as if that should make a lick of sense to anyone present. Rearing up on it's back legs a large white A painted it's underbelly so it contrasted with the soft dark skin there. It was thier dragon.

That is when Akane felt it. A shiver of fear ran up her spine. *"Daughter of Man, why hide yourself as a beast? Show yourself!"* 

the voice was like explosions to the girl and she lost her concentration. With a soft roll of smoke she was left standing with her dark pools of red focused on the dragon's silver eyes. Sweat rolled down her face. She was frightened, no. That would be an understatement. She was terrified and for the first time in her life she was frozen with fear. A wicked grin crossed the dragon's features and his large saucer eyes opened wider. 

Blood sprayed the air, covering Hatori with a fine mist that catches him off guard. Akane's eyes widen and she feels her body grow cold. Looking down she sees that the dragon, with speed she couldn't follow, had impaled her on the claw like tip of his wing. Her body convulsed with pain as it lowly cackled with delight. Trembling her hands grab onto the large talon. But there was nothing she could do about it. She was already dead. A soft swallow is cut short and she vomited up her stomach of blood. It was over. She could feel her life slipping.

*......*

Struggling she pulls her head toward Hatori. She tried to mouth run, but she was dying and the boy seemed to be in shock. 

*......*

Please she thought, run. Don't die like me 

*......*

*"AKANE SNAP OUT OF IT!*

Akane's head rocks with a jump she grabs her stomach, but nothing was there. No hole, no blood nor a claw that took her life. Sweat further beaded on her brow, and she got a strange look from Hatori. "Wat...wat?"

*"What did you see daughter of man? I am a Black Dovah our 'blood' can induce fear. So, what is it you saw?"*

The great serpent laughed and all Akane could do is tremble.


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2014)

_ Ryoko Hyūga_
*LIQUID TIME*
* PART 12

*








*

**Outside The Train
*_Ryoko Hyūga
_
With the flawless dōjutsu on her side, no kind of preemptive attack will work against Ryoko Hyūga. Spinning around in an instant with her pearly white eyes seeing straight into the mutant's network, she used her palms still loaded with chakra from tending to Taneda's wounds for one of her clan's signature defensive techniques - The Thirty-Two Palms Guard. Still kneeling on the ground, she used her hands embedded with streaks of chakra to deflect every shuriken aimed towards her. To the naked eye, it happened in an instant - there was a cross-hatch like pattern of chakra followed by the random deflection of shuriken. To the Princess who holds the White Eye, it was much more detailed than that. Time appeared to slow down, allowing her to delicately target each shuriken and deflect it with a two-finger thrust, leaving a trail of sparkling blue as her hands danced. 

With no imminent danger present, she soon began to realise who her opponent was. Ryoko couldn't remember her name but she certainly didn't forget his dragon-like mutation of an appearance and his unique chakra signature. He was one of the people who kidnapped Alisa, an operative of the organized criminal boss Kongou. (So this is who is attacking the train...) Ryoko concluded, narrowing her glare at the boy who stood confidently with crossed arms. (Kongou's trying to reclaim his lost gold, hmm? Judging by these explosive tags littered all over the train, the mass-murder and the swift defeat of Taneda, I'm guessing he's hired some guys who can actually get the job done.)

Thankfully, she had enough time to at least close Taneda's wounds. He was still going to be in pain and still needed treatment later on, but he wasn't going to die. With the imposing risk of the train strapped with explosives however, she wrapped Taneda's arm around her shoulder and leaped towards the nearby field, laying him down where he wouldn't come into danger while she was battling this boy.

_*On Board the Train*_
_Edie Nakano_
_*BOOM*_
​
An ear-ringing explosion erupted throughout the training, forcing it on to it's side with an almighty thud. The bodies littered about the train fell towards the windows now acting as a floor, with some being caught between the seats in a rather gruesome display. It had left her disoriented, letting out a small shriek as she was forced to assume a new position. A white, loose summer dress and a pair of heeled sandals weren't very appropriate for combat but she would have to make do. Fighting this guy was the last thing she wanted to do. She had to get to Suzume before anything else, so maybe she could try to escape him.

Swiftly and without delay, Edie pummeled her chakra-enhanced fist into the roof of the train carriage, breaking through the now twisted and bent metal to create a make-shift doorway to the outside. As she leaped through, she barely evaded the boy's follow up attack involving some sort of sword slash by the skin of her teeth; or rather dress in this case as he caught a shred or two of her expensive floral look. "Bastard!" She hissed, glaring at him from over her shoulder. "You'll pay for that!" The Nakano landed with a tumble roll, her body extending into a half-kneeling pose and her fists clenched. Ryoko wasn't too far away, engaging in a battle with some weird half monster half human thing. 

She looked over at the two, a plan formulating in her mind. _(Hmm... With Ryoko over there... Maybe I could palm my enemy off to her and she could deal with them both while I find Suzume!)_ It was a rather horrible plan, not in the sense that it was doomed to fail but that it just wasn't something any decent human being would do. She was going to have her teammate fight two opponents while also protecting Taneda, potentially resulting in Ryoko's death. Edie simply shrugged however. _(That girl's always going on about how strong she is! It's not like she'll---)_

_*SCHUNK
*_​
That feeling. It was so awfully familiar. The heiress slowly looked down at the source of the pain only to see red staining her crisp white dress. It was trickling down the cotton from her abdomen with a sharp metal blade protruding from the wound. She'd been stabbed in the few seconds she'd spent thinking about her next steps. This was the downfall of the Nakano not being the best logical thinker, being slow and incoherent with her plans. Hyūi yanked his sword out of her gut before delivering a roundhouse kick to her skull, sending her tumbling through the dirt away from Ryoko. He'd just witnessed an example of her monstrous strength and didn't feel it was worth dragging a battle out with the girl. Besides, it's not like he couldn't just frame one of the others for her death.

Hyūi was about to learn however that defeating Edie required unconventional methods.

The girl rose up from the ground, her dress perfect for the summer now stained with muddy browns, sandy golds and a gruesome splat of crimson. She had a look of anger on her face, like he _really_ shouldn't have done that.

"Do you know how much this dress cost?" She asked rhetorically, tilting her head to the side. "It cost a lot. Like, _really_ a lot. And you show up out of nowhere..." The Princess began to walk over to one of the train carriages which had become disconnected from the rest as a result of the explosion. She reclined her right heel as if she was about to kick off a football match. "... Staining my perfect dress with your dirty blade and think you can get away with it!? _*BAAAAASTARRRRRRD!!*_"

With a scream of fury, Edie booted her foot into the train carriage, sending it skidding towards her opponent like a stray puck on ice. Just how exactly did this impossible Princess perform such an almighty feat? Chakra. More chakra than usual and impressive applications of it. By focusing chakra to her foot in the same way she would with the Sanranchō or Tsūenkyaku, Edie simply altered it slightly by having extra layers of chakra coat her foot for protection, then releasing said chakra as a sort of explosion - just like the aforementioned techniques. Plus, there was some added emotional power stemming from her rage over the ruined dress. Add it together and you've got a very angry heiress skidding train carriages at you.

It wasn't sent far for Edie was quite simply not that advanced yet. However, it was sent with enough speed and ferocity to seriously injure the boy should he not evade. If he did evade however, it was likely to continue on and interrupt the battle going on between their teammates. Whatever the result was, Edie watched with panted breath resulted from her surprising feat.

*Outside The Train
*_Ryoko Hyūga
_
It was hard to hear Edie making an appearance. She liked to do things big, flashy and very noticeable. After a loud explosion and the knocking over of two train carriages, Edie burst through one and then preceded to be stabbed. Just when she thought things would die down over there, the heiress appeared to get mad from having her dress ruined and preceded to boot a whole damn train carriage towards them! Having just dropped Taneda off in the field, Ryoko wasn't in danger of being harmed by the train carriage skidding through the dirt, threatening to knock over her opponent and the mutant before her like bowling pins. However, she felt it was unlikely they would be defeated by that admirable feat so went about with her own attack against Ryu, leaving him with both an incoming train carriage and a Hyūga specialist threatening to disrupt his chakra network to deal with. 

Her eyes were piercing his body, analysing every little change in him. This was both a wonder for the Byakugan and biology. Never before had she gotten the chance to see the chakra system of someone who wasn't completely human. It appeared to work just the same with fluctuations and alterations in the areas of change, such as his swaying tail and his razor-sharp claws. Ryoko was unfazed however. She considered her taijutsu unmatched. Plus, she had the dōjutsu advantage and the medical advantage.

This battle was hers to win.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin Exams 3rd Stage] - Land of Iron*

_*Dragon Slaying Adventure: The Princess, The Chicken and The Dog VI*​_
"You dare to defy me, you *damned human sacrifice*!!"The beast let out a roar as through his telepathy he spoke those despective words towards the boy. The battle has started and the pack of about fifty _wolves_ created immediately surrounded the mythical creature. No open path to escape yet that didn?t matter, for the Dragon, Akaya and his clones were nothing but a bunch of insects trying to take on something that they would ever wish to handle. 

"Formation C!!"the boy shouted ignoring the words of his foe as most of the clones took out kunai tied with strings and wrapped in explosive tags. Meanwhile five clones stood by the real Akaya?s side and the six of them adopted a four-legged stance. The clones threw the kunai as the string wrapped around the legs of the dragon, in the moment they made contanct, the team lead by the original made a speed dash at full throttle directly towards the beast.

"Stupid bug!!"with a violent swing of its tail, the beast hit the ground behind and immediately moves it along the ground striking about fifteen clones making them disappear in the act. Doing the same but with its leg, the giant claw pulls from many of the clones, about ten, making them crash against the ground strong enough to disappear, only to obliterate the three -out of five- clones which jumped together with the original Akaya, the attack didn?t reach the real body of the young ANBU but instead the air pressure caused by the strength stop the boy in his tracks, sending him to the ground, rolling about sixty meters away after landing. 

"KATSU!!"

*BOOOM!!! BOOOM!!! BOOOM!!*

Multiple explosions take place on the body of the giant reptile as its body is shut down for an instant, the remaining twenty two clones were the ones who activated the bombs."Passing Fang!!"all the copies shouted as they began to spin, turning into violent tornadoes each one capable of breaking  through a wall formed by earth realease. The attacks collide on the scales of the ice user beast which barely flinched at the impact, showing that it was working but wasn?t just as effective as one would think. However the explosions caused enough damage for it to not move for a few moments.

"Shit"the real Uchiha stand up a bit in pain, there?s nothing broken but it still hurt, it is then that he dashes in to approach the beast lying on the ground. But from one moment to another, the wings of the creature spread abruptly are swung, smashing down all the clones in the zone. In a matter of instants twenty two clones were done in. The dragon stand up and furiously glares at the boy. if he wanted his attention, he would have it. The next moment, the beast disappeared using its ability to become invisible and...












"Fuck..."


----------



## Laix (Jul 15, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​  *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
  *PART 67*
 _A Peculiar Adventure With Three Dragons_

​ Akaya and his gazillion clones had pissed off the dragon even more, much to Edie's disgust. After the great beast they are tasked with slaying use his camouflaging to blend flawlessly with the snow followed by an ear-crunching roar, Edie took to venting her frustration on the boy responsible for this. "You idiot!" She yelled. "I have no idea how you made so many clones but you and your little copies have just pissed him off even more!!"

She marched through the snow, her glove-covered fists clenched and her azure eyes giving the look of death at the Uchiha. "If it wasn't for your poorly-timed attack _*AND*_ your inability to assist in healing the other idiot, we wouldn't even be in this mess with a flying invisible fucking dragon! Gosh, maybe Kyo was right about you! Stupid dog, do as your told next time!"

Her ramblings didn't stop, with the aforementioned Kyo Minami rising from the snow feeling numb yet fresh. He peered through the hazy snow to see a primadonna princess running her mouth at the dog and the disappearance of a dragon. Not being involved in their petty argument however, Kyo was able to listen carefully for the dragons movement. A crunch of snow, a change in the direction of the snowfall or even the denting of terrain. These were all things the eagle-eyed boy was looking out for to try and get an idea of where the beast could be hiding.

But it was all pointless as he would soon realise. The dragon wasn't hiding at all.

_*CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH*_
​
"... And not to mention the fact that you're not even dressed appropriately for this mission! I mean, come on! Look at _me_, look at *you!!*" Edie gave her figure a quick flaunting, twirling her duffel coat and flashing a glimpse of her thigh-high socks. "I'm wearing an early prototype of _Chō Chō's Winter Collection_, what are you wearing? I can't even think of an insult to describe the trash!"

_*CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH*_
​
"Don't even get me started on the clones! Have I mentioned the clones yet? Like what the hell was that!? Are you some kind of monster or---"

"_*Princess, MOVE!!*_"

Kyo lunged forward to try and save the reckless girl yet again but this time he was too slow. The dragon revealed it's presence, which was right behind Edie with only inches to spare. Even though Akaya tried to alert the girl to it's presence, he was only met with more insults so didn't feel so bad when the dragon scooped up Edie Nakano and took to the skies with the screaming blonde in his mouth.










​
"_*MY COAT IS RUINEEEEEEEEEED!!*_"

"You're really quite a nuisance, loud one!" 

With a sharp growl, he tossed the wailing girl in the end like a pancake before letting her land in his jaw, preceding to shut it tight. ​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 15, 2014)

_*Zellous Kazama
Chuunin Exam Finals
Never Before Never Again​*_"KIRISAKI!!!"​Apprehension and anxiety immured Zell as he watched the wings of the dragon create a gust of wind so mighty it had rag-dolled Kirisaki across the wintry battlefield. The intensity of the winds were so great the zephyr swallowed up his sonic outcry to his friend, the only reason he too wasn't blown away was the fury of the beast was focused intently on Kirisaki. The dragon was of keen intellect despite its bestial appearance, properly deducing that the annoyance of the lightning release would dissipate if it batted away the nun. His first impulse was to activate the Sun Gate and speed over so he could check on her but with the primal roar of the dragon completely shut down that train of thought. He looked over toward Satoshi a grave expression chiseled in his face; he could see a flicker of worry in the eyes of the puppeteer who sped over to his flank.

"Zell don't lose focus. She'll be fine..."​Being aware of the nun's immortality Satoshi was able to keep his wits about him in regards to her safety. The one most likely to survive this trial was she, but himself and Zell, well that was a completely different story. They were mortal they would die if they made one false step, so despite their mutual disdain for each other they needed to pull it together. 

"Right now we have to hold it off as best we can lest it attacks and kills us. Follow my lead, kid."​In this instance Zell quite needed Satoshi to take control, he was cold and could detach himself to properly analyze the situation and take the lead. The words of his enemy turned temporary ally served to center him. Somewhere along the line for the viewers and themselves Zellous and Satoshi came to represent the primordial extremes of good and evil. The light from Zell’s heart struck a chord with a lot of the viewers making him more of a fan favorite than some of the stronger or ‘cooler’ shinobi, because he was a genuine good guy. On the other hand was Satoshi who was the bad guy an event like this needed, the people needed someone to love to hate, and the hipster contrarians needed someone to rally behind as well.  They were paradoxical to each other and yet they stood abreast each other as the wind sodden with wintry mix wafted and whistled around them, never before and never again, side by side the Hound of Justice and the Zansatsu stood. 

*PROTOCOL REWRITE ENGAGED*










*GO!!!*​
The boys darted off in opposite directions their trajectory looping around in an arc.  En route to the dragon the contraption around Satoshi’s back came undone popping outward and shooting forward like bolt from the blue was the ardent iconoclast of sentience, the four armed trepidity, Doru, or rather what was left of him. Zell began to seal as he dashed forward, tiger, boar, ram, calling the crows to orbit around him acting as some semblance of cover.  The dragon was vaster than anything either boy had encountered before its twenty-foot stature and massive wing spanning dwarfing them, in response to the duo that bounded toward it was a primal roar.

*RAWWWWWWWWWWWR​*The resounding bass of its repercuss made the ground rumble and shake beneath their feet but the uncanny duo sped forward undeterred. The dragon stood still essentially taunting the two to give it their best shot, the king of beast did not fear them and it was to their duty to capitalize. The turning of gears could be heard inside the Doru as Satoshi pulled forth it's two arms, taking aim of the dragon. With that big of a target it was going to be impossible to miss. He pulled on the loading mechanism and fired, the popping sound as the pressurized air within the arm shot out the needles echoed through the valley. The puppeteers barrage would not end there though, he had another trick up his sleeve. The area of effect the senbon launchers possessed wouldn't be enough, he doubted even with the propulsion device of the launcher that he could pierce the dragon's scaly hide, this would require a flashier weapon. The fist of the Doru clicked and twisted as four protrusions jutted out around the wrist. Satoshi pulled back on the arm then thrust it forward.

*Black Dust Technique: Mechanical First Shot: Steel Rain*​
The entire arm shot out at the sky like a bottle rocket twirling around before the rotation picked up speed, that's when it brought the rain. A deluge of gauges rained down upon the fire drake, a corrosive poison best described by another threatening to invade it's nervous system, but that's when it happened. The dragon flexed it's wings and stretched its legs during the spin cycle of the arm, and then it disappeared. A vortex of wind and snowy tumult swept Zell and Satoshi back as the needles embedded themselves into the ground somewhat harmlessly and most definitely ineffectually. Zell was sent flying but angling his body he was able to put himself on his back and tumble back onto his feet, efficaciously bouncing himself back onto his feet as the gale swept over him. Not being the progenitor of Flojutsu Satoshi was sent caroming into the slush on his side, while it was a soft surface the force of the gust was so great he scraped up his arm, the sleeve of his body suit torn as rivulets of blood ran down it. The dragon roared once more alerting the duo to his position, the chinook caused by the flapping of the winds picked up in intensity as it beared down on Satoshi. Like a deer in headlights he stood as the dragon came down to divebomb him in response to his opening attack.

"GUH!!!!"

The puppeteer felt the air leave his lungs as he unceremoniously took a shot to the gut and proceeded to be carried off. Yellow flames composed of the chakra of Dying Will draped over him as the wind howled in his ears. He was being carried at a great velocity, one that was fast enough to outrun the cyclonic attack of the dragon or at the very least get them far enough away the winds died down. Getting plopped onto the snow he looked up at Zell a look of confusion slightly tinted by disgust. Zell had been unable to mount an offensive of his own as of yet and honestly after seeing both his teammates get completely owned by the dragon he doubted there was anything he could do differently. He did not want to use 'it' quite yet.

"That was your big plan? Prick it with needles? Don't you have some kind of crazy isotope that can make it's scales fall of or something!?!?!?" 

*SHIFT*​


----------



## Bringer (Jul 15, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Interaction with strangers has always been foreign to the Yamanaka. It wasn't by choice, all her life she strived to be that cool kid. She strived to popular... Acknowledged. However no matter what she did that day never came. So instead she accepted her fate and just did everything in her power to avoid everyone. Why willingly walk towards abuse from your peers? It just wasn't the way to live.

Things got worse though. That day in the forest of death, Shurui met two great people. Ishi Nara, and Heikin Akimichi. When she thought things were turning around... That happened. She was defiled... Her stupid actions made her pay the price. So she made that boy pay the price... And she hates herself for it. 

She vowed she would never take a life, and she did. That teen... He had a mother... And a father. He has people who grieves for him. Shurui did to his family what Sunagakure did to her family. It was no different... Her parents committed trechery, and the boy committed trechery. They were all killed.

_"Never again... Never again... Never again."_ She thought to herself over and over again. Never would she take a life of another human being, no matter what they do. _"They say a child shouldn't pay for the sins of their parents."_ Tears welled up in Shurui's eyes. _"But I'm paying the press... I'm losing it. I'm..."_

"You must be cold, use it for now I'll be fine." The voice of her teammate brought her back to reality. What felt like deep thought for ages was actually mere seconds. Her eyes were watery, but no tears fell luckily. She had barely noticed how cold it was until now. It was freezing.

Shurui turned to Zenchi. "T-Thank you... But you really shouldn't." She gave a smile as she took off the robe and handed it to him. She kept her eyes closed as she continued to smile. "I won't drag the two of you down. I won't be a burden." Her eyes opened. "I promise."

"I wish I could say the same." Replied the white haired teenager with striking green eyes. "Killing a dragon? I can barely handle killing a spider." He made a joke, followed with a chuckle. Shurui smiled... She knew what he was doing. He was purposely putting himself down to make her feel better. 

"So." Shurui watched as Hado had positioned himself to face both Zenchi and herself. "All the other teams had probably already found their dragons now." He continued, as he was about to get into making a plan. Shurui listened closely. "I have a feeling that the dragon will be in the mounta-" Suddenly the teen kept his mouth shut. Shurui gasped as she looked off into the distance. 

Was it a bird? A plane? No... It was a dragon flying full speed at them. Wasn't it their jobs to hunt the dragon? Why was the dragon hunting them? Little did the three genin know that if the dragons manages to kill all of the genin, they achieve their freedom. This dragon was determined to earn its freedom back. The huge beast landed before the three genin, it's mere size causing the ground to shake. Shurui stood frozen as Hado took a few steps backwards.

"T-There there dragon." Muttered Hado, only to be met with a voice.

*"Ugh why don't they just hand me my freedom? Taking out you peasants will be easy."* Spoke the dragon in a loud, deep,... Womanly voice filled with authority. *"Once I get my freedom they better give me what I requested! A dragon sized dress from Chō Chō's!"*

The genin's were bewildered. "What?" Is all Hado could mutter. Shurui had no words.

*"Surprise bitch, I'm the Edie Nakano of dragons."* The dragon posed sticking it's draconic ass out and seductively pointing its claw at its lips.

Shurui assessed the situation. _"T-That was... U-Unexpected. However we may just be able to beat this dragon with wits... Who will make the first move."_


----------



## Cjones (Jul 15, 2014)

*Marietta*

_*Chunin Exams: Final Stage III*
Land of Iron
_
It was something out of a mythological tales of the sword and the shield. An unreal shadow that encompassed an entire radius well over a hundred meters. The misty snow filled sky of the Land of Iron darkened considerable as the already chill atmosphere grew even more rigid, it seemed that they wouldn?t have to find their supposed target, it decided to come to them instead. Loud and extraordinarily powerful, a stentorian shriek resounded through the area once the beast?s eyes of brilliant locked on to the group down below. Its mouth pooled with foam, baring bleached teeth as it salivated and suddenly dashing down onto the ground toward Marietta, Komodo and Kagami.

*BLAM*

No one was able to react, all in awe of what they were witnessing, but the dragon thunder struck the ground causing it to explode an erupting volcanoes of snow. A tremor shook the earth and trees, tossing both Komodo and Marietta out from their respective places and nearly onto their respective bottoms. It had Kagami ensnared in its teeth by the jacket, casually tossing her into the air and with the snap of its might jaws, swallowed her whole. 

*GLUP*

In all of a few second encounter the dragon had already claimed one of them without any effort or form of resistance from their part. It had the eyes were vertical slits of rubies, scales of the blackest obsidian. Pentagonal, and shaped like a teardrop, with two long sides and two shorter ones, and a very short fifth side attached to the skin. The external surface looked like a horny, translucent texture, which gave the scales an irradiant luster even with its impressive contour.  The wings were adorned with the same precious obsidian. Consisting of a thumb and four much lengthened fingers, the whole connected by some kind of layered structure, a membrane perhaps? And were all connected close to the thigh. Its mere presence was stifling. 

?This is?? Marietta began as the massive creature slowly turned, each step it took thundering and ground shaking. She could herself mirrored in his reptilian slits they were now giving undivided attention after finishing lunch. 

?Lucifer.? 

*ROAR*

A cry of furiosity accompanying by the light of burning flames that looked as if to set the sky on fire with the blazes of yellow and orange. Raising its tremendous clawed appendage overhead and struck down into the crystal vapor of snow. Even more so than before blackness encroached them as a tidal wave of snow raced toward the two kunoichi. It encompassed their sky, far higher than either of them could jump, far wider than they could run. Marietta braced herself for impact, no telling what good it would do, but she?d be damn if she were going to go out like a scrub before putting up a fight. 

A tuft of midnight locks flew in the young foreigner?s vision. Komodo kneeled onto the ground, inches from her, both hands firmly placed into the staring directly at their oncoming snow funeral. Marietta didn?t exactly understand what she was doing or what she thought she could do, but she would soon see a small glimpse into the unique power of the girl who called herself ?Komodo Takashi.? 

?Atmospheric water vapor, frozen into crystals. A granular material?? She began to recite to herself. The snow began to react in small ripples adding onto to one another until forming into waves. Before long the waves began to palpitate, then unexpectedly the frozen substance around her became a geyser that flared up, rotating and morphing around both girls once they were to be over taken. 

*BARRIER *

The snow came battering down on top of them both over taking their entire area, yet the dragon?s side of things was completely empty and voided of the white slush. You could actually see the ground in front of him. All of the snow kicked up buried a near entire hillside along with the girls. It was more than enough to snow to bury an entire outlet of people alive underneath it, with no possible chance of escape. It roared to the sky in apparent triumphant, breathe of fire blazing, or so it thought. Gradually a faint gleam could be seen at the edge of the snows bank. The glare grew ever brighter as the snow began to smolder and melt. 

*Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu*

A continuous flame-thrower of fire blasted through the snow bank and rocketed toward the dragon. Compared to its size, the hail of fire of miniscule, creating a powerful gust with a simple swipe of its wing, killing the fire before it even got close enough to even cause it to sweat. Marietta and Komodo popped out in two blurs, standing side by side and poised to attack as the dragon met them with gleaming slits. A slight look of confusing as the intelligent creature wasn?t understanding exactly how they could?ve survived assault. 

?Dragon or not, nothing with wings is going to put me down dio dannato.? ​


----------



## River Song (Jul 15, 2014)

Diaochan Kikkawa
_Scene 3_
The Dance of the Autumn leaves​
The is time the theater was in the round, the audience at every angle, much like the world that was closing in on Dee. The stage was alight with an orange hue. Diaochan looks as if she's watching something cross the stage.


"Run, run as fast as you can. Run from everything, from the evil world that surrounds you, from the screaming child in your soul, screaming for its mum, its dad, screaming for the life you've left behind."


--------​
Dee looked up, the sun was glittering through the canopy above her, an array of greens, oranges and the occasionally brown. Oh look, the leaves were dying, how...predictable, all things must die. She had been running for what seemed like an eternity, had it been days, months years, she couldn't tell. Her mind was lost on other things. Dead, all of them dead. Dee couldn't quite except the finality of it. The crippling loss of potential, for both the dead and for Dee. This is the thing that broke her. She couldn't continue, not like this, not without them. What was she fighting for, for nothing, she was free to do what she wanted, but she wanted nothing. She had not cried yet, she had nothing left to give. There was nothing of Dee left, for she was made up of everyone she cared for, they were the reason she carried on, they were the reason she acted like she did, they were Dee's world and Dee's self. She was dead, so how could a dead person mourn. In fact, Dee had perhaps received the worst fate of all, she was dead yet she still walked the earth, unable to be with her family, she was a ghost, a spirit damned to traverse the land in search of herself. In search of a new purpose, a new reason to live.

Miyako had promised to find her, but it had never happened,not yet anyway. She got up, throwing her ponytail behind her head, she would have to find someplace to stay tonight, she didn't like sleeping rough. She walked for an age, losing herself to her thoughts, yet she only noticed how far she had walked when her legs began to have develop a dull ache. She saw an inn at the distance, it looked so tempting, so warm and inviting. Yet on her measly budget it was a luxury she could scarce afford. Since the incident she had never returned to the village for work, instead heading her masters words. But with that decision came aloss of income, she had taken up doing odd jobs in the towns she passed simply to get by. 

She reached the inn and pushed open the door, embracing the amorous smell of food and beer. She stepped inside, she needed this, she needed a rest, fuck her budget. She deserved this. There was four patrons of the inn, a set of twins who finished each others sentences. One was Hinabi and the other was Ro. She didn't like them, they were snide and cynical, always quick to pick faults with their food or their rooms, and giggling to themselves on countless inside jokes. The other two patrones were an overly affectionate gay couple, who'se tongues were either down each others throats or shouting for more ale, she never caught their names, they never stopped kissing long enough to tell her. She sat down by the fire, and took her shoes off to warm her feet. Her feet were covered in blisters she had developed during her walk, and it was a welcome relief to relieve the pressure on them. it was about quarter of an hour before the barkeep walked up to her asking if she wanted anything. He was a large burly man in his late 40's, and his look implied taht she had no choice in buying something. Dee contemplated buying food, but even her brashness couldn't give her a reason to waste even more money.


"Just a room, please." she said, her voice uncharacteristically quiet.

"4000 ryo" he replied gruffly

_What?! No one could afford that._

"That's extorshin-"

"Look pay for something or get the fuck out"​
She looked down. defeated, the old Dee would have ran her mouth off, but now, she felt she couldn't, she didn't have the nerve too. Sighing she began to shuffle out of the building, not before grabbing a glance at the calender.

_September 22nd_

An important day.​
Outside it had started to rain, and when she stepped outside Dee's clothes were quickly dressed, and her volumous locks reduced to rat tails. She walked round to the back of the inn, she couldn't walk any further, not today.There was a tall oak tree that stood ten feet away from the inn, and with a frown the sat down in the muddy ground underneath it. 

September the twenty second. Her birthday. 

Dee drew a '16' in the mud, before drawing a circle around it, imitating a cake.

"Happy birthday to me...

Happy birthday to me..

Happy birthday dear.."
​
She hadn't realized it but it wasn't rain running down her face, it was her own tears. She was finally crying, upon this realization she let out a great sob and violently slammed her hand into the faux cake. Now she started she couldn't stop, she cried for an hour maybe more, until she heard a sound in the distance.


"You know when I said run, I didn't actually mean run all the time, I'm not as young as I used to be!"

Standing in the distance was Miyako Shiromi, her face painted like a kabuki warrior, swathed in a deep mauve kimono, with a black umbrella protecting her from the rain. It seemed like she glided across the mud as she reached Dee. Her hand outstretched.

"Chin up child, We're going to fix this" 

 Dee reached out for her hand and let out a final sob as the elder kounichi pulled her up.

"Now why the fuck aren't you staying in the inn?"


"I Couldn't..."


"Now child, I told you, 'can't isn't in a shinobi's dictionary."​
She marched Dee around to the front of the buildng and opened the door, retracting your umbrella and smiling at the patrons, who were all huddled round the fire.

"Ladies and gays, for those who don't know me I am Miyako shimori. And to quite simply put it, I am better than you. And for that reason I declare this Inn, mine. If you have a problem, good. Because I've got 99 problems and a knife. So I win. "



Then a procession of belongings paraded down the stairs at Miyako's behest before suicidaly throwing themselves into the mud. Along with this the kitchen utensils had made an appearance, surrounding the patrons, following them as the exited the inn, a terrifyed look on their face.


Standing at the door Miyako Shouted out to them 


"Miyako's inn thanks you or your service, if I ever want to experiment with clones or experience gay sex I'll give you all a call. Buh-bye!"


The door slammed telekinetically as Miyako turned around.

"I guess we can make ourselves at home then. We have alot of work to do, you and I, and not alot of time."





_"Happy birthday by the way"
_
----------​
"All things must die, but for me it was different, I had a cause, I had something I must set right."​
_"Not today Satan

Not today..."_​


----------



## kumogakure1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Zenchi smiled and took the cloak back and put it on it wasn't until the ground shook and shurui said something about a dragon that he turned to face the Dragon behind him. Although there was two things that struck him, one being the Dragon they faced found them and was a female and two that said dragon posed herself in a seductive manner triggering Zenchis perverted nature. "Dat ass...but I have to kill her with the team....but dat ass!" Zenchi thought with wide eyes as he stared at the Dragon momentarily to save the moment in his long term memory before shaking his head and refocusing. "i hate to be one killing such a majestic and beautiful beast, but a challenge is a challenge." Zenchi said to himself before a thought crossed his mind. "Wait she said freedom....if she's not free why is she out here like she is?" Zenchi thought as he prepared his freestyle jutsu. The wind shook his cloak as he sat there, the snow seemed to blend with his hair but his eyes showed his focus as he looked  Dragon prepared to fight. 

 "We need to take down such a large Dragon? How?....let's see judging by the the scales and how it flew in it will have soft spots....where?" Zenchi thought looking to a target. He eyed the Dragon until it came onto the dragons wings. He then had a plan, it was a little simple but a plan nonetheless. "hey temuri what water style do you know? I have an idea but I'm not sure if it will work"Zenchi said getting closer to his other team members.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 15, 2014)

Mion

Waking up was something she wasn't expecting to happen, but once more she did and the familiar white of the hospital room surrounded her.

"Still weak..." she grumbled and coughed out her words. Something like this wouldn't have stopped Jashin achieving his dream. But then what was her dream? Up until now she had just been reacting to thing, but not really with any focus. Back in Konoha it was simply to lead a happy life under Jashin's guidance, converting as many people as possible but now that wasn't going to be possible, having been exiled from Konoha and all.

So now what?

She lay there thinking about how she had gotten here. The past is the best place to look when trying to figure out where to go in the future. The wisdom of Jashin was a great pool to swim in and she immersed herself in the water of knowledge.

The survival in the forest, the Hinowa incident, the exile, the events at the church. It was clear that the world was an unordered mess - even those that claimed to practice Jashinism were weak. Those that she looked to for guidance were doing naught but enjoying the fruits of Jashin's labor. This mad her angry.To use His name for personal gain in such a flagrant manner was...unthinkable! Why wasn't His Reverence, the Pope doing anything? Perhaps if ever she was to go back to Konoha she would be granted an audience with him to ask that question.

No small feat. the Pope was a busy man. He only liaised with those in power, rarely would he address those of Mion's status. 

The door creaked open and there were a group of people behind the doctor.

"M..Mion-sama, we..."

Sama? A title only reserved for those that were truly respected. There was a look of awe about the group.

"It truly is a miracle. Without any medicine...she..." one of the onlookers said with large teary eyes, "She...has been touched by Jashin."

What?

Mion stretched out her legs and arms that had been broken but was careful not to make it obvious as to what she was doing. If she suspected correctly, this would easily be used in her favor. There was no pain. No casts. Nothing - it was as if it never happened. Only the most highly rated medical ninjas could do such a feat and even then it would take weeks if not months to heal completely. What had happened?

The area when grey with mist and time slowed down. Now she understood as she gazed upon her Sensei. Just who the hell was he? Even Tsunade, one of the greatest medical shinobi of her generation would have had issue with this. A bloodline ability perhaps?

There was a silent nod, as if he were giving permission to her to do what she was thinking. Of course she wouldn't hesitate. One does not get an opportunity like this every day.

"My friends. Truly it is a miracle that I have been chosen by Jashin. We should give our thanks."

And just like that she had commanded 20 people to kneel to Jashin. She had....followers. Perhaps they saw her as some sort of prophet. Maybe even a reincarnation of Jashin Himself - though she would certainly never play up to that, however she would not correct them either. All things considered it probably should not have been surprising as it was. She had overcome the Head Priest and his lackey, she had mastered the pleasure from pain and she had lectured them whilst being in a horrific state of torture. All very inspiring from a religious point of view.

Knowing this church the news would be spread within the hour. With this she could ensure the Word of Jashin was spread properly. As a Head Priest. 

And all of a sudden, she had a dream.


----------



## River Song (Jul 15, 2014)

*Diaochan Kikkawa*
_Scene 4_
Winter is coming

_The light crept up on the stage, which was decorated with props, tables and chairs and a bed. It seemed homely, it seemed safe. 
_

---------

"Kikkawa my vagina smells better than this shithole."

Dee opened her eyes, rubbing the sleep for them. Ste sat up her back letting out a sickening crack.

"I'm coming you old whore!"

"At least I get some."​
Dee smirked to herself, she loved the old bat, even if she was a cunt. They had been her for near a month now. the inn, was essentially their business, and it ran as it usually ran, customers came and customers went. Miyako took charge of the front of the house, while Dee, begrudgingly dealt with the housekeeping aspect,and occasionaly acted as a waitress. But behind the Cheery 'How may I help you" ran another operation, one which was much more covert. When Dee had originally trained with Miyako it was simply to inherit her famous jutsu.But now, beyond that, Dee realised that miyako was a true shinobi. While Miyako used to sit and watch her practice she now offered herself a sparring partner, proving herself to be amazingly fast and amazingly strong. She was intelligent though, and Miyako learned that through her time as a working Shinobi she had been an ANBU captain, head of covert operations. She had friends, allies she had made. She had a mole in Ishaba's town council, telling her if she or Dee was being discussed. He arrived fortnightly and stayed on night. Miyako only provide table service to one of her informants,the rest were Dee's remit. However she had garnered that they had a code. Every time he arrived she asked him the same thing.

"Hows your mother?

And he always replied the same way.

"Dead."​
And then he would drink, not once, nit twice but three times. By the time she had returned she held the mioney for the drink and a small slip of paper.Dee had read the paper once, it was illegible. Dee once asked why she had never told Dee about her ANBU past. She had replied wearily, telling of how it was a terrible time in her life, how the secrecy and lies poisoned her, and how she would never wish it upon another person. Yet she did it for what she believed to be a good cause. And she was good at itm, exceptionally good. She could make a murder look like a suicide, and a monk break his vow of silence. 

Her training restarted, as fervent as ever. Dee had never been so pushed, before had been Apathetic to her progress, now she pushed her above and beyond her limits. Dee had queried the change, and Miyako had shrugged it off as her "being in too deep for you to fuck it up". But deep down Dee knew that they cared for each other. That encounter on the waterfront had proved to Dee that her master had truly become attached to her, and it was only then, in the joy of seeing her alive, she was able to show it. From there the flood gates had been opened, and every day their bond grew. Everyday it became more apparent. Once when a drunk 'lad' was heckling her, and Dee was about to savage him, she stepped in stabbing a knife into a table.

" Let me tell you a story, and it has a moral so watch out for it. Once upon a time there was a guy called 'who gives a shit', one day he came to my inn and pissed me off. I killed him. Catch the moral there, or was it too subtle."


It had definitely shut him up, and it was a kind act. But Dee was afraid, Dee was always afraid, what if she lost her. What if she lived again without a purpose.But Dee had to sweep that fear aside. For now she had a home, and she had to enjoy it while it last, she had to savor this moment. She had to, for it could be her last. She looked towards the future, a future which , once again, held promises, although these promises were darker they still instilled a sense of longing in Dee's heart. She was feeling hope once again.

-----


_The lights glanced across the same set, only now Diaochan sat in the chair, delivering her soliloquy. 
_
"Dear Traveler, today's story had a moral, a moral perhaps even more subtle than Miyako's." She smiled " Perhaps you have learned form it? Perhaps not? Only time will tell."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Divergent, Part XV [*Vs. Satoshi*]

______________________​
_Alisa's kage bunshin and Ren lounged in silence in the booth. The Houki looked to be deep in thought. The maid's doppelganger had considered speaking up but truthfully, was too polite to consider interrupting what might have been important thoughts. Suddenly, Ren spoke up. "Another person is coming," he said, looking at the caretaker's clone. He sounded a little annoyed. His hands locked together into a tiger seal, creating a normal clone in a poof of smoke. Quickly, he motioned it to stand so that it would not physically interact with the seat or anything which might give it away as a fake. "Um, what are you going to do, Mr. Houki?" she asked, peering curiously at his clone. Alisa assumed that he knew that a bunshin was next to useless in real combat, so that must have meant he had a trick up his sleeve? Her pale eyes flickered to her temporary bodyguard. The boy was so different to Edie that it was almost shocking they were remotely close in age. Both exuded similar overwhelming auras of arrogance and confidence. Though, where Ren carried it with a more natural swagger and almost perpetual look of patronising smiles or condescending smirks, Edie was a little more flashy with it. 

Alisa's years as a kunoichi and maid had given her a treasure trove of experience, as far as analyzing people went. However, Ren was someone she had a little bit of difficulty analyzing. The boy was quiet and really didn't give away much. The little he did, Alisa got the feeling was just a layered facade—once again, different to Edie's more earnest disposition. Though, that wasn't to say she didn't have her own moments of dishonesty or shrewdness. In fact, the only part about him she was quite sure was real was the smugness with which he seemed to carry himself. 

Ren looked at Alisa, satisfied with the way the clone had positioned itself. "I'm adapting the plan a little,"  he explained promptly, giving a smirk. The boy moved towards the window and opened it, though not before tossing a smoke grenade to her. "Use this when my clone gives the signal," Ren finally said. He climbed out the window, hair flying into his face from the force of the wind. The sensor cursed a little under his breath, imbuing the soles of his feet with chakra. Alisa just blinked in response, not really sure what to make of the whole thing. Well, she didn't really have a choice other than to trust his plan..._

---

Ren's clone looked at the intruder, eyes flickering a moment to the blood stained wire in his hand. He gave a smile. "Isn't it considered unprofessional to hit on your targets?" is inquired as a tantō pops into his hand. 'Ren' gestured for Alisa's kage bunshin to move backwards. "Still, as mid-boss looking you are, I'll take the time to kick your ass," he stated, locking eyes with Satoshi.


----------



## Sumon (Jul 15, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
_Arc: The Hunt
Part 24: Has it really been so long???_

The action stopped for a second as both parties were out of breath. Aoshi – the well meaning ninja gone missing – was one fighter, while a long nailed woman was another fighter. In their corners, two totally different individuals: Aoshi had Misao, who hid in a tree, though, whereas the woman had a lantern carrying man, who was hell of a support to her. Flames enveloped the battlefield thanks to a combination of flammable oil and the woman’s fiery nails. 

Aoshi watched the fire completely surround them. He watched right from the beginning, while the flame were still very little. But it spread fast, meaning that the death of at least one fighter might be just as quick if not quicker. He watched the fire while taking deep breaths while the fire hadn’t completely destroyed oxygen, and his mind went somewhere far. He remembered many things of why he absolutely despised this world. His motivation was dying within every recycled flash. But he also remembered why he has to change it all, why he has to try no matter how hard or how painful it might be. He remembered it all and regained the confidence that seemed to have disappeared. He – Aoshi, the same Aoshi, proclaimed as Jesus Christ by Misao, is supposed to save the world just like the hero of the bible. 

So he blinked once and air of confidence spread around him, causing the fire around him to intensify. The flashbacks, the memories and realizations that seemed to have lasted for months, in reality only lasted for seconds. And those seconds were just enough for both fighting parties to regain their strength and continue their deadly bout.​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 15, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya l Genin l Fuzen Training Grounds l Speed Training II*

Upon her body reaching the apex of her speed, she moved and instance too soon and began to swing her blade, the tip landing on the opposing blades flat, sending it out of it's original course, another point added to Setsuko, once more the blade made it's way towards her position, her feet twisted and forced a sweep, with the incoming inertia built through the cycle of her body's motion, she flipped her blade with a flick and a swing her fingers position it backwards while the power came rushing down with a powered clash that repealed the other upcoming attack. Her weight began to slow, and her arms felt heavier which each moment she ushered. Her eyes trained on each movement, counting the specific seconds that it came to contact with her's the force of the impact and more over the skill of the opposing swordsman. A cold sweat came to her realizing that her aunt had gained her posture quicker than what she anticipated, with a gritting sensation befalling her sense, she released the blade while it was still in motion. It twirled upon the void, a empty space known as the sky, while the aunt ushered a thrust, with a leap she not only dodged, but managed to also land a strike on the blade, sending it towards the earth with a grand crash.

Her aunts eyes widen, awed with the feat her niece had been capable of preforming, once Setsuko's feet pressed the earth a kick ushered her away from her opposing target. Her breath became heavy, her arms could sustain such weight as properly as she should and her movement were starting to feel heavier. Her aunt's eyes noted this and, rose her blade. A swing to provoke her target that she has yet to have found her end. And a smile brew from the aunt lips. While twisting her neck, a crack had resonated and reached Setsuko's ear, which caused her to bring her blade up to her chest. Protecting herself. 

"I don't know if you noticed. But you're already in five."

Setsuko's mind realized, counting the recent events, she dodged and parried a total of four times indeed. Meaning that she was now at five. But she was almost in pain, she couldn't really tell if she would be able to land the next five remaining hits. The aunt twirled her blade in her hand, it's wooden structure soon loosing it's form at the dexterous handling of her hands movements. 

"Y-you're not that good at blocking without a shield...!"

She said as a way to call out her bluff.

"Am I now?" 

A smirk came from the aunt's mien after her niece's attempt to throw her concentration off track. She came with a burst of speed, Setsuko's feet rushed towards her aunt, but she was sloopy already, with a twist, her blade had, missed and her aunt twirled around it's thrust with gentle ease and upon it, smacked the back side of her head causing her to loose balance. 

"Count that as two more point to me." 

"Hey, how is that two!?"

"I dodge and I parried!"

"You should be deducted a point! you hit me!"

"I threw you out of balance."

"UGH!!!" 

She lifted herself off the ground and swung the blade once more, with much less calculated maneuver, a vertical swing, missed, a thrust, missed, a jump twist swing slash, parried, and pushed. Her feet swept the earth until placed to a complete halt. Her chest felt heavy after that strong push. But she noted. She already closed the gap, she had soon had added to herself five more points to her already low score. It as if she wasn't even fighting seriously a few minutes ago.

"That makes me have seven now. And you're tired. You need to use your head now, Kiki... You can't simply trust on your body now, you need to think a little more clearly. But you have done well with prediction speed and quick thinking. Good job."

"Thanks! I'll show you auntie! I'll win this no matter what..."

She brought her blade up, relaxing her lungs... Awaiting for the next hit!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin Exams 3rd Stage] - Land of Iron*

_*Dragon Slaying Adventure: The Princess, The Chicken and The Dog VII*​_
Akaya stood in disbelief for an instant as the ridiculous events were taking place. After the dragon disappeared, he concentrated on his smelling and hearing senses so he could handle what the reptile may do but he didn?t expect what came after that. Out from nowhere Edie arrived to his spot and began to let out a bunch of bullshit. Heling the chicken? Bad timing? If he hadn?t been attacking that thing, the possibilities of it going after those two in the middle of the healing process was high and then she came up with that only for a moment later to get taken by the dragon with both of the boys not being capable to react fast enough to do anything. As he saw the creature take off and his ears caught the scream of the woman who for some reason seemed to be more worried about her clothes than her life, the Uchiha clenched his fists already pissed of enough.

"Well, sometimes sacrifices are needed..."he said while sighing, yeah some times sacrifices were needed and well, while he would have preferred the fuzen genin to be the one to be eaten, he didn?t know Edie long nor deep enough to actually worry about her. But it was then that a fist across his face brought him back from his thoughts. It was Kyo the one who hit him. Akaya answered with his own punch and obviously a senseless discussion started with the Minami lad blaming him on a few things and Akaya excusing himself with the argument that he was doing everything alone. Not very good team work at all."Oh, see who?s talking, the guy who was half dead a second into the fight!! You know what? fuck it, let?s just call a truce and go after that air-head."he said without even looking at the guy and starting to run as fast as possible into the forest as both genin were looking at the sky so they wouldn?t lose sight of the beast.

"THAT STUPID COW!!!"he roared still not letting go of what happened moments before, what the hell was she thinking? what kind of idiot starts an argument when an enemy was in front? and even more what was with all the bullshit of before about being strong and  don?t want protection? He was seriously wondering if it was fine that she was in those exams and even more, how the fuck she wasn?t eliminated in the second round? "Seriously, what the fuck is she thinking giving us more work!? Now aside from slaying that piece of shit lizard we have to rescue her fatass from being digested!"he said as he changed directions and ran in the same trajectory the creature flew towards"Whoever allowed that dumbass become a genin needs to be fired from the academy!!"

They followed the flying creature for about five minutes until it dived into what seemed to be the middle of the mountains. With the risk of a trap being set, they followed until the duo finally caught up with the dragon whcich was already waiting for them at the top of a mountain of boulders. It?s majestic presence exerting some pressure as it looked down on the hound cub and the hatchling.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 15, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya l Genin l Fuzen Training Grounds l Speed Training III*

She paced with daring and slowness... Her aunt was taunting her, but all her movement where cunning. Setsuko felt that all this was simply to drive her up the wall and what's worse it was working, her fatigue seemed to be worsening with each movement she ushered and pushing herself would much rather cause her to strain a muscle rather than train it, but whether that mattered at this point to her was completely different. She boiled under a resolution, she wanted victory. However the aunt had her coiled between her fingers and the moment she sped up, she had already landed her hit. A thrust to the stomach, pushing her away, breaking the breath held in the lungs, soon followed by an overhead tap. Which simply caused Setsuko's mien to sour.

"Already nine hits!"

"Hesitation only brings failure, love." 

Setsuko bit her lip as another strike, headed her way, the sway of her hip and   and twist her feet rose her from her feet, adding another point towards her count due to blade missing from an inch, Natsuka retaliated and brought her arm to a halt, before slicing the air that pulled the arm with lash of her wrist and brought the blade to a full swing that image traced the skyline that paled the image of Setsuko's location. Soon without a brink of doubt or even a spared second to think, she reduced her weight to her feet and became afloat within the second she sprung her legs of the earth. Another point added which caused her count to have now be seven. Her feet landed, but she stumbled upon landing, her legs had already worn themselves too a degree which would normally cause a person to fall. 

The kick she delivered to the blade had an effect, it wasn't practical, her aunt's arm strength over powered a foot, although the strike was clean and true, it wasn't necessarily what she should've done. It had been almost as if sacrificing a pawn would win her the game, but if this was chest then she should've thought at least three step ahead of her opponents move. Now she needed to worry of not only her foot giving out, her arms turning into jelly, but in the fact that her aunt had twice, if not thrice the strength, dexterity, agility and stamina that she has, and on top of that she's a much better swordsman. So how to play a game when all your odds seemed to be above you? 

This thought burned her mind, but the thought had been place into a immediate halt, when her aunt had kick to shorten the range between them for the last time. In a panic, Setsuko thought of the most simplistic, fearful tactic that most human do when faced with something coming up to them...

She threw the blade towards her target, which caused her to be suddenly surprised, she halted her movement and grabbed blade, before ever making contact with her and she rose her eyes and looked at her niece and simple ushered from her voice a disappointed.

"...Really?"

"...Still a point..."

"Huh?"

"I stopped your attack... Didn't I?"

Her aunt's eyes widen in surprise that she had seemed to have had the correct assumption. She felt humiliated for a second and threw the blade back at her niece and said!

"No more dirty tricks!"

"You started it!"

Both kicked and upon a swing of their blade, it seemed a flash covered their swing and soon after, Setsuko had the blade connected to her forehead. Falling into her butt once more she placed her hand as she shrunk herself in a flurry of disappointment, anger and frustration.

"Ugh!!! Come on! I was trying so hard too..."

"You cheated..."

"You cheated too!"

"Well... but you used a dirty trick there!"

"I was still one point away from winning! You never said I could hit when I was blocking!"

"It's called a riposte! Haven't I taught you that already!?"

"Don't bring up thing in the last second! You know I asked you before hand and you CLEARLY said that as long as I blocked your attacks I got a point!"

"Don't sass me young lady! I'm your auntie!"

"Don't cheat then!"

"Ugh!"
"Ugh!"

Both crossed their arms and pouted their faces while looking opposite towards they originally were, a few seconds passed before both looked over their shoulders and began to laugh. Taking their weighted gear off, Natsuka lifted her niece of her feet, as she felt too tired to walk. Heading home for their next trial.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Chunin Exams: Helplessness

After  its second attempt at flying me backwards I was able to stabilize   well  enough not to be sent flying away like I had with its last roar.  But  that didn't stop the storm of wind and snow heading straight in my   direction. After the dragons attempt to burn Zell a burst of poison  and  explosions distracted the dragon long enough for Satoshi and Zell  to  jump back, but I could tell due to its reaction it hadn't been  anything  major. He looked back and blew away the poison, along with our  hopes to  put down the beast. After giving a small speech the ground  riveted and  shook, and finally, hands started to protrude the surface.  The bones lit  on fire, creating a small army of the flaming dead. 

I  pulled out my needle sword and dashed towards Zell and Satoshi. I had  no idea what we were now dealing with, but it would be better if we were  all together. Something I hadn't been banking on though, as my legs  pushed off the ground one of the flaming arms grabbed my left ankle,  stopping my movements. Logically their bodies should be frail and their  limbs should easily rip off, but this felt solid, almost as if its body  had been fully structured, despite only being bones. I could feel the  burns increase on my ankle as the skeletons grip tightened. It rose its  other arm, raising its body out of the ground, and a sight I thought I'd  never see came before me.

As  one could assume, it was just a skeleton that was on fire, but somehow  it could move. I knew it was the work of the dragon, but the whole  concept didn't make any sense to me. I pulled out my needle sword and  swung with it towards the skeletons' neck, which successfully broke the  former human's skull off. But to my surprise its grip didn't lighten,  it's body was still fully functioning! From what Thalia told me I  wouldn't be able to move my body if my head was disconnected, so I was  sure that would be the case with these guys. But since they didn't that  could only mean one thing.

Defeating  these things meant nothing. They were nothing but puppets, and no  matter how many pieces you broke them down into they would still be able  to move. So the only way to beat them down for good would be taking  down the puppet master, that dragon. With that said how was that  possible? Satoshi and Zell just tried many techniques to take it down  and they failed, where could a weak spot be? As the burns increased I  rose my left foot and smashed down on the wrist of the skeleton holding  my ankle in its grasp. While its hand was still burning, grasping onto  my leg, it would have to be something I had to deal with.

I  looked over to the situation with Zell and Satoshi, but it was much  worse over there. They were surrounded by about ten of the undead,  melting the snow under their burning feat. I looked back behind myself a  noticed about four still rising from the ground. Why were they taking  longer to rise? Was it because they were farther away from the dragon?  Regardless I once again darted closer to the two, and made eye contact  with Satoshi. We both released our chakra threads at the same time,  while Zell pushed off of his back foot, crashing right into one of the  skeletons.

With  one strike he broke it into pieces against the icy ground, all the  while Satoshi and I connected our chakra threads onto two different  skeletons. We lashed our arms in different directions, crashing the  undead bodies into their comrades, giving Satoshi an opportunity to  escape. I signaled to the two to fall back, and we both retreated about  thirty meters, far enough away from the walking dead. Upon reaching a  safe enough distance I took my foot and stomped the hand off my ankle,  which seemed to just lay there limp. This confirmed my suspicions. 

"I'm  going to make this quick. I think there's a spacial limit to how far  that dragon can summon the undead, as they were hardly spawning by my  side, so we should be safe for about thirty seconds, considering that  those undead don't seem to move quickly. So, here's what we need to  do...

In  that last exchange it was proven that Zell's physical attacks won't do  much against its scales, and Satoshi's gas poison can't be used against  it at all, as it will just blow it away. So that means we have to inject  it with a poison from a vial. Zell is the best at taking down those  undead so he'll do that creating an opening for me to go in...But  Satoshi, I'll need you to be able to cover Zell if he needs it. I on the  other hand will approach the dragon directly and stab it in the eye  with a vile of poison, it's probably the best shot we have right now and  the only thing I can do against something like this. Besides if you two  tried something like this you'd be risking your own lives...so that's  why it's something perfect for me to do..."

"Fahbo"

The  large dragon ordered as the undead started to raise under our feet, and  it was clear that was our sign to go. Zell and Satoshi dashed to the  left while I dashed to the right. Satoshi threw me one of his poisons'  while Zell pushed forward with extreme speed crashed through three of  the undead. Seeing the avenue he opened for me I ran through, passing by  the undead. But as I was advancing more undead sprouted from the  ground, getting in the way of myself in the dragon. Seeing that my path  was now blocked Zell pushed off the ground again and crashed into the  skeletons that laid in front of me. However with that action more of the  undead rose and jumped towards Zell. Dashing into the frey, Satoshi  placed down a smoke bomb and grabbed Zell, while activating the lower  right arm mechanism, causing a net to be thrown out entrapping the  skeletons.

With  the weight of determination in my fist I ran through the newly formed  smoke cloud and leaped towards the dragon. It simply lay there  unsurprised with a bored look on its face, realizing that its undead  trick hadn't been as entertaining as it thought it would be. Upon my  decent I could visualize my trajectory, I was going directly at its eye.  With a slight huff of breath the dragon casually widened its jaw over  my head, and brought its mouth down, causing my body to crash against  its teeth.

The  only thing I could see was darkness and the heat of its breath as its  teeth law across from my left shoulder to my right hip. My body now laid  limp as its teeth grated against my body. I felt lifeless as my head  lay inside of its mouth. The moistness of its insides made my skin  crawl, but most of all I felt hopeless. It was too fast, it was too  smart, and too strong. How could we defeat something like this? There  was no way we could catch it off guard. Our defeat was imminent. I  almost felt like I wanted to be eaten, to see if I could actually die.  Surely if I was completely digested into nothing then I wouldn't be  alive anymore, besides I didn't want to live in this world anyways. It'd  be better to end my disappointment quicker.

My  blood ran down the beasts teeth, and its tongue reached up to lick the  vile liquid. However as soon as the large muscle made contact with my  face the dragons body tightened, almost like it tasted something  horrendous. With a recoil of its tongue, and the reopening of its mouth,  it spit my body out like I was the most repulsive thing I had ever  tasted. It moved back one of its large claws as it announced:

"Tol  veistul ken... Hi nis kos nol faal Jashin rahlun vis hi? dur do vozahlaas enfan amiv human nahlrii ol nust aus fah ul. Nuz laat tiid  Zu'u ahst gein do hi... nid Zu'u vis ni. Zu'u fen ag hi us hi  vis gaav rigir vok!"

The  dragon changed its position. It looked down towards me with its jaw now  unlatched. I had no idea what it was saying, but it seemed like the  dragon had something against me. Of course, nothing in this world truly  wants me. This dragon, my comrades, death...They all don't want me. I'm  truly a reject of everything I come across aren't I? Well who knows,  death may have to accept me after all. A small smile came across my  face, as my blood dyed the snow under me red. The skeletons fell as the  dragon declared:

"Yol nol Ausul"

Fire  started to conjure from the dragons throat, but before it could reach me  I felt the comfort of familiar hands reach around my body and move away  at incredible speeds, barley dodging the large below of flames crashing  down onto the site. Zell charged away, backing off to where Satoshi was  now waiting. Once arriving Zell placed me down onto the ground, and  then looked back over to Satoshi, yelling:

"Don't just stand there! Help her!"  Satoshi, looking almost disinterested said "Well with this weather her  blood flow is slower and thus she won't bleed out quickly...but that  shouldn't even be a concern for you so don't worry about her."​


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2014)

His  words to an outsider might seem cold, but  it was the truth. I couldn't  bleed out even if I wanted to. Besides  Satoshi's words were a bit  shocking, it seems he knew I didn't want to  tell anyone about my  immortality, so for him to keep it quiet like this  was a nice maneuver.  What truly worried me was my movement. Could I  move at all? Was it  because I was in shock or did it hit a vital  portion of my spin? I  wasn't sure, but I didn't know I could still feel  the coldness at my  feet, so I assumed that I wasn't paralyzed. After  Satoshi's comment Zell  burst out saying:

"What the hell did you just say psycho!??!  Of course it matters! We can't let her die out here like this you  asshole!" My teeth gritted before I spoke. "Zell...I-I'm fine, so don't  blame Satoshi for his words. I'll be alright so beat that damn dragon  for me."

Zell  tightened his fists, but the tone  Kirisaki was giving made him believe  her words. He turned to Satoshi,  and with a heavy sigh he asked him "Out of ideas or can you do the evil genius thing and think us out of this?".  Satoshi simply scoffed at the notion, commenting "I  did discover  one weakness. When it went to go use its fire 'magic' the  dragon  cancelled its undead 'magic', so maybe it can only have one  activated at  the same time."

That  made sense to me. I was wondering why he  had cancelled the undead  technique, but I didn't put much thought to it  at the time due to the  pain of my wounds and the direness of my  situation. But how could  this really be a weakness? That it doesn't  have mulch-layered defenses?  So, we still can't get close to the damn  thing. Well that was a  weakness, because if we could distract it long  enough then we could find  an opening. But that means we needed all of  our efforts to do this.  With a deep breath I pushed my body off the  ground and wobbled my way up  next to the other two. With a smile I  proclaimed: 

"It  still has a  significant amount of speed, strength, and power over us,  so while it  only being able to activate one ability at a time may be a  'weakness'  it doesn't really help us anyways. But nothing is perfect,  and the  dragon isn't either. It'll take all three of us, but I'm  confident we  can find another weakness to finally bring this thing  down."​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin Exams 3rd Stage] - Land of Iron*

_*Dragon Slaying Adventure: The Princess, The Chicken and The Dog VIII*​_
The minds of both young men wandering about why they had to do this. For one -Kyo- Edie Nakano was a nuisance, a woman who entered his life and for some reason up to now hasn?t been capable of pushing her away, everytime he tried to distance himself from the blonde bitch, it was as if the world had a scheme up its sleeve to reunite them. The other, Akaya, a lone kid who couldn?t care less about those strangers but still was forced to cooperate with them, as if the world again had more plans for his already miserable life forcing him - someone incapable of forming some sort of bond with the rest of people - to interact, to make others hate him with his attitude.

The pair of boys started to run as fast as possible into the forest as both were looking at the sky, tracking with their eyes so they wouldn?t lose sight of the beast. Changing directions and running in the same trajectory the creature flew towards, they followed the dragon for some minutes until it dived into what seemed to be the middle of the mountains. When the duo finally caught up, the dragon was already waiting for them at the top of a mountain of boulders. It?s majestic, dangerous presence exerting pressure as it looked down on the hound cub and the hatchling. From its point of view, they were insects.












"Oi, chicken..."

"What do you want? mutt"

"Let?s team up."

Without waiting, the beast hits the ground and countless spears of ice approach to the genin who are forced to jump onto the cold rock walls that enclosed them in a relatively narrow place. Hanging on to them with chakra, Akaya joins his hands and another ten clones appear; immediately he raises his hand showing three fingers. Like before, the clones used the Kage Bunshin creating in total fifty more clones as the first ten disappeared. Following, those 50 clones did the same and disappeared leaving behind now an amount of 150 clones all of them even hanging from the icy spikes. A way to multiply himself to the utmost limits while holding onto as much energy as possible.

On his end Kyo gets a bit surprised by the amount of copies created but shakes his head and takes out a kunai to cut open his palms. The blood coming out reacts strangely as it wraps around his arms before hardening and forming some sort of crimson armor like gauntlet. Giving a quick glance at the black-haired boy, crimson eyes and dark slate gray orbs found each other. The Fenikkusu gives a nod as if just for that time he would cooperate. They were alike and probably that was part of the reason they hated each other from the moment they crossed stares, even though the Uchiha was the one who started by insulting before.

"ATTACK!! DON?T LEAVE SPACE FOR THAT SHITHEAD TO COUNTER!!"

And it started. Like an army, the clones rushed towards the dragon, advancing along the walls and jumping from one formation of ice to another; on the middle rows two clones using the passing fang to clear the path for Kyo so the boy could concentrate on the offense without losing time. Feeling insulted by the actions of both brats, the dragon lets out a roar as it swings its claw completely obliterating the first two rows of clones, about thirty copies. But it was late and the _ants_ were too many.

"Attack, attack, attack!!"

The clones jumped off from the walls, taking all of them their short swords falling on the dragon as they start to stab. Those on the ground, began like before to use strings with explosive tags.

*BOOOM!! BOOOM!!*

As the explosions take place distracting and hurting the mythical creature, Kyo sees the perfect chance to attack and by using the two clones before him, he jumps back to the walls before bouncing towards the dragon"Mutt, the eyes!! Go for the eyes!"is what he yells as Akaya only nods, he would take his words just this once. As such Akaya imitates the Fenikkusu taking advatage of the fact that his copies were attacking the dragon with all they had. Flying straight towards the ocular organ, the Uchiha is received by a powerful hit which sends him crashing violently into the wall. A failed attempt to eat the boy resulted in the Dragon?s muzzle to hit him.

Akaya coughs blood as he makes effort to lead his hand towards his side. Two broken ribs. Suddenly a roar more similar to a scream of pain calls his attention as he gets out from the hole and sees that Kyo was able to succeed in taking one of the eyes of the beast by hitting with all his strength, piercing the organ. No matter how strong, there are parts of your body that you can?t strengthen, a legendary creature or not. With unmatched force, the dragon shakes Kyo off its head sending him to the ground but before it could attack again, the bleeding Akaya sends a kunai with another paper bomb wrapped around it. The weapon detonates in mid air, right behind the head of the dragon affecting the balance  of the beast who can?t use its by now plucked wings. Pulling from the many strings ued, the clones manage to floor the dragon fro a second time like before.

"YOU DAMN PESTS!!"

A new attack is launched and this time the spikes grow all around the dragon, getting rid of a good amount of the clones, about fifty were caught with the guard down. The dragon standing up, his only useful eye looking wrathfully at the insects  that have hurt him. Both genin look at the beast, a smile appearing despite the situaion they were in.

And Edie?...Well, seems like they have forgotten...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 16, 2014)

*Suzume & Zansatsu|Liquid Time*

*[Train,Fuzengakure ? Konohagakure]​*​
​
[Divergence, Special Mission: Sunday Bloody Sunday IV]​*[Liquid Time, Before Chunin Exams]​*
_-Hebiashi/Satoshi_

"Still, as mid-boss looking you are, I'll take the time to kick ... ​
Satoshi looked from Alisa over to Ren the boy was about as smug as ever and it seemed to exude like a sweat. Though, there was one unfortunate thing that Ren wasn't aware of and that fact was: Satoshi had seen Ren in action before and from that experience he drew a lot of knowledge. For one, if this were the real Ren he would have attacked first asked questions if it failed. Secondly was the open window, it would have be a novice mistake to open up a window where the supposed target was when you are being besieged by an enemy force of unknown size that had just bombed the hell out of the forward cars. Thirdly, there was Alisa herself. Satoshi had spent a few days in charge of the maid and he knew her mannerisms well.

Or at least he thought he did, and right now as she moved it wasn't the Alisa he knew. She moved more like a Shinobi than a maid. So with enough reason one could deduce that this woman was a decoy which begged the question, who was it? It couldn't have been Ren, the boy would have taken the opportunity to attack once Satoshi focused on his clone. So he is likely out the window waiting for the right moment to get the drop from behind or above through another window. Suzume said something about an Entitled Cow San, though he didn't know who that was she put emphasis on her and Edie knowing them and the only other person aside from Alisa and Suzume that Edie had anything to do with is her 'rival' Ryoko.

Her being here would make sense, since she was on the first mission to save the maid. Though with her Byakuygan, she'd have already confronted Satoshi over him being here. She after all did threaten him back in Konoha not to get in her way. So, the likelihood of this Alisa being Ryoko was low, if she is indeed this Entitled 'Cow'-San she wasn't in this room. Edie herself wouldn't have waited this long to attack either, not that the girl could hold a disguise if her undying ass depended on it. She was just too obnoxious and self flaunting. That left Tacky Sweater. Satoshi didn't' know who that could be, so by process of elimination that left that person. There was an offbeat possibility though that Alisa could have at one time been a Shinobi, but nothing Satoshi ever learned about the kind hearted woman would suggest that. 

So that thought was pushed to the back of his mind as almost Zero possibility. Lastly and most obviously what cemented this Ren as being a clone was the light breeze that the window offered. While it messed with Alisa's clothing and hair lightly, it did nothing to Ren who was just a few feet further off. There was also the fact that the lights didn't cast him a shadow... 

"your ass,"​
Hebiashi tilted her head in the strangest way, almost to the point it looked as if her neck was going to break, *"I don't believe I was talking to you, was I? Males. Always have to be the center of attention. Just because they have two heads."* her lip rolled and with a sigh she kicked her head back. Walking from Alisa she sat in the booth across from them,the wire in her hands unfurled to roll about the floor, right next to where Ren's briefcase and the real Alisa was, *When you're done playing outside boy, you can come back in."* is uttered loud enough that if the Kage Bunshin of Alisa was wearing a headset that Ren could overhear the conversation. But Satoshi didn't allow it to settle in though, pulling the gun off her hip Hebiashi takes aim at the roof and starts to fire up through it randomly. 

_-With Suzume_

The young girl coughed and wheezed as she pulled herself to a sitting position. She looked at her arms. The armor was fine, but the beautiful clothing that Edie had helped her pick out was ruin, now stained with her blood and lightly burned form such a close proximity explosion. Her eyes welled with tears, "This dress .... it was a Chō Chō original!" she wailed. Furious she pulled herself to her feet, "Who ever had the bright idea to put paper bombs on _MY_ train is going to get their balls or tits cut off. I don't even care anymore." under her gloves her knuckles ran white from the iron clad grip she had. 

Turning back toward the wrecked train Suzume starts to walk with a purpose. She was about to cut a bitch. ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Divergent, Part XVI [*Vs. Satoshi*]

______________________​


_As the Houki clambered out of the train and onto the roof, he considered something. He very much doubted anybody could sense or detect him up here, but there was another issue he had in mind. It just wasn't a very... mobile way to ambush someone. For one, by the time he'd actually gotten to the window, the sound of his clattering footsteps on solid metal would have alerted anybody inside immediately. And second, as much as he trusted in his agility, there was also the risk that he'd take too long getting back inside. 

Ren waved his hand through the air, summoning up his shield, which was just large enough to carry him. Quickly, he retrieved a roll of ninja wire and two kunai. The special wire shinobi typically used were notoriously strong and sturdy, but the Houki nevertheless prayed that it'd hold on. Nimbly, he knotted the ends of two separate strings onto the ends of his shield and the other end through the circular opening of each blade. He'd never thought the knot tying exercises he'd learned in the academy would actually serve any real purpose in life. Finishing it off, he stuck the two kunai into the surface of the steel sheet, being careful to make sure the pointed blade wouldn't puncture through it completely. He took a moment to admire his handiwork and then jumped off the train, onto his shield which floated along with the train, dragged along it's speed with the wires. _

---

What might have been an arbitrary decision based on overthinking things turned out to be a choice which might have saved his life. Or, at least, some blood. The person inside the cart had not fallen for his trick and, figuring that he might be waiting on the roof, fired a few rounds from his gun. They'd startled Ren at first a bit; partly because he was afraid they'd hit the kunai, partly because it was so abrupt and also partly because the bit of metal the lead punched through could have been _him._

Whoever this person was, he seemed to have figured out the ruse very quickly. In hindsight, it _was_ sloppily done. He'd left the window open, which could be easily concluded that someone had left through there. On top of that, the wind which blew inside also wouldn't have interacted with his clone the way it might a normal person. Ren brought his face to his palm. "Drats, I was careless," he grumbled to myself. 

Still, the situation wasn't anything that couldn't be salvaged. _"Guns are very fast, but have reloading time and are limited in ammo. The weapon itself shouldn't be too hard to disable... though, it's probably just a scrub using it, anyway,"_ he thought to himself. The clone inside looked at Satoshi. "Let's do this," was the given signal, as Alisa dropped the smoke bomb she'd been given earlier. Immediately, the room was filled with a heavy purple-coloured cloud, causing the clone to disperse and the gunslinger to break into coughs. The maid playing a proactive role in the Houki's machinations had not been something the puppeteer had expected. At the same time, the real Ren moved his shield down until it was at an angle he was comfortable with. With a shunshin, he shot off the surface and through the open window, aiming to get a sensing guided flying knee strike on the adversary while he was shocked. 

"Surprise, bitch."


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2014)

​_[The Shrine Maiden....?]
[First Step Arc]
[Part Eight: Cherry]_​

As soon as she walked into the club, she was hit with a powerful song that filled her with warmth.  It was the type of warmth that radiated from the pits of her stomach to the tip of her very toes. Like someone plunged her in the warmest of waters and she was just sinking like nothing else matter.  Kei felt like her body was going to melt at any moment, if someone dared to touch her, she would sink into the deepest darkest abyss. Though without even knowing she had closed her eyes, she looked around and saw a woman on stage singing as if no one else was there. 

She looked as though she controlled the whole stage and the microphone in front of her was a lover rather than an instrument. Every movement of her lips and the sound of her voice, made it seem she was singing to Kei and only her. That this club wasn?t here and in the darkness the lady and Kei were the only two existing in the world.

?....A genjutsu...? Kei voice was low, almost like a whisper as she wasn?t sure.  Luz touched Kei?s shoulder forcing some of her chakra into the girl, but the song still sound powerful and intimate to Kei. ?I think I?m still in it...She still sounds good.?

Jewel snorted, ?It?s because she is good!?

Kei turned to the woman who was singing into the microphone like it was a lover. She almost couldn?t take her eyes away from her, but as Luz pulled her forward she began to notice the actual club. The lights were low, the place was very dark, and everything was either red or some sort of dark brown wood. It had this air of maturity. There was a man attending the bar, his hair was huge and resembled almost a poodle, and as he wiped the glasses clean she couldn?t help but notice his nails. They were beautiful and colorful with elegant designs on each one.

?That was good Mica!? Jewel called out as the song came to an end, and the girl took a deep breath stepping away from the microphone. She smiled at them and waved her hands.

?Very good performance indeed, I expect that type of performance later on tonight.? An old woman said before turning around in her booth and smiling at Kei, ?Well...Did you like the performance miss shrine maiden??

She looked as though she had caught Kei stealing from the cookie jar, or catching her doing something bad. That smile she gave her was filled with something Kei couldn?t put her hands on, but she smiled and bowed at Mica.

?It was very nice, and I almost didn?t realize it was a genjutsu.? She said as she straightens herself up, Mica smiled at her.

?Well that?s nice...I?m glad.? Mica before turning to Yomi, ?Alright I am heading out, I?ll be back later.?

?You?ll be back before opening.? Yomi said causing Mica to smile and roll her eyes as she got off of stage. Luz sat her down across from Yomi in her booth, before waving off too.

?Kids are waiting at home, and I gotta head out as well.? Luz said before going over to Yomi and giving her kiss on the forehead, ?Don?t push yourself, and goodbye Kei, and see you later.?

?I?ll head out with you, see you two later...?


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2014)

​ 
_Ryoko Hyūga_ 
*STARS IN*
_*KILL KONGOU*_
*PART 1*​ _
__Being thrown in prison for thirty four years wasn't the the last time Ryoko encountered Freyja. The following sequences describe a time during the interlude of the Chūnin Exams between the second phase and the last. This event not only made her stronger but also weakened her. She was made a slave that retained her personality, where the only consequence she feared was failure and only a determination to complete the mission there to drive her. This is the beginning of the enslaving of Ryoko Hyūga._​
"*Wake up scum. You have a visitor.*"

The condescending voice of an underpaid prisoner awoke Ryoko from her first slumber in days. Swinging open with an ear-shivering creek was the iron door that barred her from freedom, allowing in the artificial light from the fluorescent bulbs illuminating the Level Five walkway. In entered two Konoha Detainment Facility wardens, who both stood parallel like walls to allow the visitor in question to enter. 

Her sore eyes widened when she saw just who had the cheek to come and visit her - the very woman partly responsible for this mess, Freyja.

"Surprise~!" She cheered, leaving Ryoko wondering if she was meant to be happy to see this wretched woman. Perhaps testament to her loss of sanity was the constant dreams she would have of breaking this woman's neck and leaving her to rot in a ditch where they would _never_ find her body. Seeing the prisoner's visible disappointment at her presence, the blonde with a high-couture face approached the girl and kneeled to level, taking care not to get any of the dirt littering the cold stone floor on her white mod girl dress. "You should be more grateful to see me, Pearly-Eyes. I'm about to grant you your freedom."

What? _Freedom?_ Had Natsu Nakano finally seen sense and decided to release her? Ryoko couldn't resist the smile that came across her face and the chuckle of disbelief that followed thereafter. Finally she was going to be free from this hell hole and back to leading her life! It was at that point that Ryoko swore she would never get involved in anything like this again or even dare to disrespect Natsu. If he was really going to let her go, she would be forever in his gratitude. Yes, he may have imprisoned her but it takes another thing to show mercy, right? She knew she wouldn't be in here for long! The girl couldn't stop laughing. Her mind had gone from mentally torturing Freyja to being tempted to just kiss her on the cheek.

"*Temporary *freedom, that is," Freyja added, taking pleasure in snatching that hope away from Ryoko's cold hands. Just as her happiness had come it was gone. The smile faltered and her eyes desaturated back into it's soulless state. _(Of course...)_ She thought. _(Too good to be true... Natsu isn't the kind to show mercy and neither is she.)_ However, she was still hopeful that this could potentially lead to her release and pursued the reasons behind this sudden, _temporary_ release.

"_W-Why?_ I mean, why am I being released temporarily?"

Natsu's forewoman was now the one smiling and rather wickedly. She slipped the glossy white gloves which matched her outfit and reached out to touch Ryoko. She hesitated, honestly worried for what this woman was about to do.

Caressing her cheek, Freyja replied to Ryoko's question. "Mr Nakano needs you for something, a mission that only _you_ can do. He's contacted a friend among the High Kage Council and has had your three day release granted." Her hand traced the outline of the girl's jaw, her thumb stroking the unwashed cheeks of the prisoner before finishing it's journey on her temple.

 "But don't you worry baby, you won't remember a thing."

- - -
​
Hyūga awoke what felt like days later with a very hazy, almost drunken feeling. When her vision came back to her, she saw she was in a very recognizable place - a place that she hated. It was Edie Nakano's home; Natsu's personal work office to be more specific. In the room lacking sunlight there was a single lamp on the desk which Mr. Nakano sat behind providing a very eerie and candle-like lightning to the room decorated with bookshelves that stretched from floor to ceiling and antique armchairs. She found herself sat in one of these hideous armchairs facing the man responsible for everything horrible in her life, with Freyja leaning against the arm of his chair almost flirtatiously. Just looking at the way these two acted made her think there was definitely something _sultry_ going on between the two.

"I'm glad you two could make it," The businessman revealed, leaning back with his foot rested on his knee and a cigarette between his finger tips. Ryoko at first assumed he was talking about herself and Freyja but soon noticed that there was indeed another person in the same predicament as her. It was a boy sat in another ugly armchair parallel to her, also looking dazed and confused. 

"I didn't really have a choice..." She muttered, glancing over at the stranger next to her. "... And I doubt he did either."

Not wanting to entertain her little comments, Natsu ignored them and continued on. "I've chosen you both for a task. It's a very important task that could potentially stop a war erupting between Fuzen and Konoha if completed." He took a long, drawn out puff of his cigarette and breathed the resulting smoke in their faces before killing it in the ash tray. "One of you has prior knowledge of the situation while the other cannot be in anyway connected to this due to his... _independence._"

_His independence?_ Ryoko looked over at the boy with a curious expression. Just who exactly was he and what did Natsu mean by 'independence'? The only thing she could possibly think of was...

Freyja tossed a detailed map of Fuzengakure's red light district on to the desk, close enough to the light for the 'knowledgeable girl' and the 'boy of independence'. "Mr. Kongou is the leader of the Ketsueki-Jū, a ruthless gang that controls roughly 89% of Fuzen's criminal underworld. He is a threat to the best interests of the Nakano organisation and needs to be... _taken care of_." The beautiful blonde who noticeably resembled an older Edie Nakano adjusted the length of her dress, yanking up what was an already ridiculously short skirt. "You have an understanding of Mr. Kongou's organisation and where they operate after participating in the retrieval of Alisa Kawahara that you make for the perfect choice on this mission." Ryoko's initial thought was _(Ah, so that's what Alisa's surname is...) _but quickly returned to Freyja who had diverted her attention to the currently unidentified boy sat besides her. "Then there's you, Rosuto Tamashī or should I say 'Ade'."

_A double alias?_ This guy must surely be something else, something mysterious. Ryoko couldn't help but think that the guy was surprised at how Freyja knew of his double identity. In fact, even Ryoko was curious. This woman seemed to know _a lot_ of things.

Natsu lit another cigarette and took another one of his annoyingly long puffs, yet again exhaling the wisps of smoke into their disgusted faces. "A missing-nin is hard to tie to these sort of missions. You're both tasked with taking out what's left of the Ketsueki-Jū, which should just be a brothel, a strip club and a warehouse used for distributing drugs and narcotics. Then once that's done..." A seemingly weird habit, Natsu stubbed out his cigarette after just one puff before lighting another. "... You go for Kongou himself."

"And what about me?" Ryoko retorted, her teeth locked together. "You're just setting me up for added time in prison! Everyone knows who I am, my false imprisonment was widely reported! You're a---"

The girl with too much to say was silenced by the guard behind her, who wrapped his muscular arm around her throat in a choke-hold, allowing Natsu to speak.

"False imprisonment? I see the delusion has already set in. How about you improvise, Ryoko? Your mission success rate is good. You are--- sorry, _was_ a well-recommended Chūnin Leader and should be no stranger to thinking on your feet."

She grimaced at his response, staring down at the expensive brown carpet. He only succeeded in reminding her of what she once was, and where she was now - an unwilling slave for a corrupted businessman.
​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 16, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l Ade l Rogue l A Place Where Evil Roams Silent*

It wasn't until he finally managed to adjust the arm that soon he found himself among the forest of White's territories. Quer a man dressed in ANBU garments an all, with exceptional depiction of the arm had managed to slice the boy another breath of life. However, withing the few days he's been away, is wasn't long before he had met a man so caught up into his own mind that believed Chaos had been the world true merit for salvation. It was him who gifted him with the second miracle of breath, his exceptional ability of healing allowed his body to restore from the injuries once played upon him by the villain known as Mao Motonashi. Quer, knowing the boy prowess promised him asylum within the home, but he should first follow the traces of his heart. He should first face the man who took what was precious from him, but the cost of it would be that he himself should live under a new mask. 

Without much though or choice in the matter, in a world that believed him dead, Rosuto Ivery, or more to the point, Rosuto Tamashī had become 'Ade' the final piece of the puzzle of madness. Upon his release he veiled himself in shroud of dark clothing, a mask which hid his face and his eye of Sharingan observing the world without fear of it being recognized as the child who died, who failed for the millionth time. And so he went, soon escaping the noise of madness that exuded this men. Ringmaster, and Quer... He questioned their existence, and why would he willed himself to work towards their goal. But at present he couldn't really understand these forces... and so he simply thanked another chance to live.

Soon came the night and the day, and he found himself withing Konoha's forest. Standing crossed arm, noting the distance of dawn. Seemed exceptional that he now classified as a rouge. However, this in itself was a choice he had to undertake to truly not involve anyone else in his mischief. Soon as his hands dropped at the noise that his ears soon registered to have noticed a enigma stand nearly several inches away from where he stood. Her feet lodged on to the upper branch of the tree wherein he stood. Her eyes jaded a beautiful blue, yet her mien protruded a swollen ego, those lips that formed a smile so dastardly... As if a lion found his prey, the eyes widen in shock, the boy known now as Ade has leaped away at the apex of his speed, stepping away from her presence before he witnessed that her illusion had dispersed from the area where she stood. 

The shock soon sent shivers up his spin when the same sensation had been brought to his attention, turning he now witnessed the woman in greater detail. Hair as long and fluid blonde like that or a girl he once met long ago, her smile still placed on her lip enticingly as she looked at his presence with great interest and blithe. Ade witnessed her dressed in what seemed to be luxurious clothing, long boots, sunglasses, a dressed which length around her tights. 

"Hi there."

"What do you want?"

Ade questioned her with a stirred turned. As if anger brewed from his voice while at par, he questioned how did she reduce the distance between where she stood before and where she sat now. Her feet crossed. 

"You." 

"Not happening." 

Not questioning her merits, he noted she held a darkened aura much like the others he'd met before. Upon sprinting towards her position before he could strike the first move, as her hand reached her chin and placed it as a pedestal to hold her head, moment as his eyes met hers a pulse had ushered and his mind began to whirl. All strength that held him soon faded in mere instances as darkness overtook his sights and he felt himself fall...


- - - - - - - -​

Before he could understand the situation at hand he sat among a chair in a darkened room which held on of the most notorious man in the world. Natsu Nakano... Next to him sat the woman who he confronted earlier and had failed miserably to repeal. Soon the man spoke and began to propose, no, those word held no meaning in this situation. He began to order them to fufill a mission. It seemed that next to him was a woman whom he hadn't register her existence upon mentioning of her name. Through the pearl coloring in her pigment he remember a similar person he encountered long ago with the very same eyes. A Hyūga, if he wasn't mistaken. What was her purpose here? A prisoner? What? 

"Yeah. Not in the slightest choice." 

The information spread already? How did they even know about his existence? He questioned the reality of the situation or more over, the ability of these two. Maybe he underestimated the power that these people truly had, but of this what was truly mesmerizing was her ability to depict him so quickly. His name, his _real_ name and his alias. How did she even know so quickly? 

After the culmination of what seemed to be the scuffle between her and the two before him he began to speak.

"And if I refuse?"

"Then you'll be sentence to life in prison as well. You seem to underestimate the severity of this situation and the hold that you're place upon. There's no diplomacy in this situation, either you do as I ask, or you die. Or worse yet, I'll make you my dog."

"I repeat... If I refuse?" 

A smile came across the woman before him, before she neared the boy and lifted her chin with the tip of her finger, meeting the eyes of the one eyed Sharingan boy. 

"You'll have to deal with _*me*_~" 

"I'm not afraid."

"Clearly. Rosuto _*'Ivery'*_ "

Damn it...

"Exposure will be your folly then. We'll reveal you to the world. The shinobi will haunt you and you'll only have moment before they find you and kill you. You won't even be able to fulfill that little promise either."

Caught on every direction. He couldn't say no. Much like this Hyūga said, not much of a choice was given. He threw his head towards the side and escaped this woman's vision. 

"I've be doing your dirty work. And on top of that you want me to eliminate around several hundred men? Aren't you just special..."

"Right... That's nothing a rouge should worry about."

"I'd sooner kill, Edie rather than serve you."

His eyes stared blankly as his remark as if not affected. 

"I'd kill you sooner than you could blink."

"I'd like to see you try."

A eerie silence had overtaken the room. But soon as the man lit his third cigar he looked at the boy and then back to the girl. But he knew already that they weren't gonna say no... Mainly because the couldn't. As he turned he whispered something into Freyja's ear and before they knew it they were on their way towards Fuzen...


- - - - - - - -​

They now stood within a home, Ade standing on the window witnessing the movement of all the unsuspecting denizens of the village of fuzen's underworld. His eyes narrowed, he turned to the girl who seemed to be eyeing out a table before her. The room composed of all the necessary tools, and equipment required to undergo this plan. He could tell that this girl was smart, but how smart boggled his mind. 

"So the briefing... We're to wear mask and basically just shut down this entire place. Strike three pinnacle structures which are placed withing the east, west and north portion of this district. The method of which we undertake this is strictly under our own judgement we can decide weather to take this head on or to simply form a conducive strike to each building. Honestly, I've held several plans in my head, but all involve stealth. I can't barge in heads first as I don't think my repertoire is much to speak about... Secondly, it's to drive the man known as Kongou to it's death. I also have several ways of dealing with this, one of them a little too precarious, but it'll take the least amount of effort..."

He sighed...

"I'll have the frontal assault mainly because I'm the uninvolved party... So if anything you're to keep behind me, if you so wish. But mainly it's all about how we can use feasible strategics to undergo such a massive feat with only two. Out third option is to mantle them against one another, but this people are rather complex. And rather... Mafia don't tend to fight among their family. Not really sure actually, but let's say we can't simply just convince them that one of the cousin is fucking the others wife and a brothel with occur. Although that possibility can be good for a distraction. Nothing more though."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 16, 2014)

*Taberu Haraguroi, Unknown location...*

The last thing the kunoichi remembered was fighting cicadas, after talking to a younger genin.  The sounds of the creatures getting louder and louder...until she finally blacked out, something that was bound to happen, even with the teal haired kunoichi's resistance to it.  She awoke in a dark room, her arms strapped across her chest in a jacket for the insane.  

“You are finally awake child...” a male voice purrs in the darkness, “We've been keeping an eye on you since that...Incident.”

“How do you know about that?” Taberu snaps, yellow eyes flickering around, in hopes she would be able to find who was speaking.  Her heart began to race as she smelled the lingering scent of death and blood.

“There isn't anything we don't know about you.” the voice speaks again, lighting a candle to be placed on the table beside him.  He has dark brown hair, and blue eyes with near non-existent pupils, he wore nothing but a pair of black shorts.  “We know you were the one that killed your family, we know about your true identity.  Your mother was a monster, _you_ are a monster.” he turned his back to her, a sickening crack echoes through the room before he turns back around, holding a severed arm.

“I-I...am...” she tries to hold back her instincts, but her hunger for flesh is much stronger.  She begins to salivate, the liquid letting off a quiet hiss as it drips on the garment.  “I am a monster...A monster that craves one of the ultimate taboos.  I hunger for it.” the saliva pooling in her mouth, spilling onto the sleeves that keep her constrained.  “Give it to me.  I'm soo hungry.  I don't know when the last time I ate.  It feels like forever.  Let me have it.  Please.  Let me eat.” she starts rocking until the sleeves burn apart.  She reaches for the arm, which the man gives over, she begins devouring the flesh.

“Join us, join us and you will get your fill.  Whatever that may be.  Lord Jashin may even give you his blessing, if you are loyal.” the man states, giving a grin, knowing full well she wouldn't refuse the offer in her state of mind.

“Yes, yes.  More.” Taberu's body shakes as she stands to her feet, sniffing the air.  “I will join you if you keep your side of the bargain.” she looks around the man, sniffing him before kneeling down at the corpse he pulled the arm off of, “You don't and you become a snack.” she growls threateningly before sitting down for the rest of her meal.

“Taberu Haraguroi...successfully converted.” The man states confidently before sitting on the table, watching the woman with her food.


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2014)

​ 
_Ryoko Hyūga_ 
*STARS IN*
_*KILL KONGOU*_
*PART II*
​_Alongside another unwilling participant, Ryoko Hyūga was presented with a task: Kill Mr. Kongou, a man whom coincidentally she had a grudge against and shut down the Ketsueki-Jū for good. Two people, two slaves, fighting under the pressure of blackmail. But can two complete strangers really work together considering the circumstances?_
Fuzengakure wasn't a very nice place. Ryoko often described it as "the red light district of the world", referencing the part of town it's most famous for. This was the part that Kongou controlled, the part where he organised his dodgy dealings and assaults on Natsu's empire. 

Hmph._ Natsu._ Just the passing mention of him in her thoughts made her shiver. The man was truly _vile_. He'd done such a great job of passing himself off as someone completely different prior to the Chūnin Exams. Sure, he was strict with Edie and appeared to put his work before his family life but he was nice enough to form a personal friendship with her family regardless of what she thought of his oblivious daughter. Ryoko couldn't help but feel sorry for her. She didn't like her father but for the wrong reasons. She hated when he took away one of her credit cards or curbed her spending, but she wasn't even aware of what he'd done to her or her 'little sister' Suzume. The girl who was still a prisoner of Natsu could only hope his air-headed daughter would realize what was happening one day and make the right choices. It was very thin, _but it was hope_.

Alongside Rosuto, whose name she only learned because of Freyja's taunts, she found herself in a grungy room of an abandoned house. The boy was stood at the window watching the unsuspecting citizens of Fuzen go about their business, mostly unaware of who was truly in control. They were led to believe the Fuzenkage led them, that the Fuzenkage was leading them to a life of riches and prosperity. Wrong. Oh how wrong they were. It was Kongou, all Kongou.

Ryoko stared down at the table before her which was littered with weapons placed in an ordered fashion, from kunai sets to even a freshly forged katana. Drawn to the silver blade, she picked it up and admired her own reflection with the thoughts of Kongou still fresh in her mind. Even if it was for him, she would take pleasure in defeating this fat lump. Say what you want about Natsu but the things he did to Alisa were uncalled for and upsetting, tying her up in a whorehouse just to get back at a business rival. Now look at her, siding with the enemy in a way. 

She couldn't help but smirk to herself. As the saying goes, _"the enemy of your enemy is your friend"_. It couldn't ring truer right now.

"So the briefing..." Rosuto began, initiating conversation between the two in a room colder than the aura he gave off. "We're to wear masks and basically just shut down the entire place." Ryoko began looking around the room as he spoke, trying to find anything of use. While he described a potential plan involving either a direct approach or a _"conductive strike" _between each of the Ketsueki-Jū hubs, she was picking explosive tags and other dangerous tools like they were flowers in a wild field. The boy who Ryoko felt still needed to introduce himself to her went on to summarize their mission at hand, running through the other option which was somehow turning his men against each other with rumours of adultery. He dismissed it as only being good for a distraction however, which Ryoko agreed.

She walked back over to the weapons table and picked up the katana, deciding that she was going to give it a try. Looking up at Rosuto, she replied with the faintest smile; the only smile she could manage right now. "Yeah... _I agree_. Create a distraction to confuse them, then going in one-by-one with disguises. I've faced their men before, they're mostly weak. Any shinobi they have is usually hired but that doesn't mean there won't be any there, so we should be prepared for any strong attackers..." Ryoko just wasn't herself. Usually she would be on the ball, whipping out a detailed map of the area and using string and pins to draw an exact route of action. Maybe it was earlier on but her mind just felt fuzzy, like there was chunks of it missing or something had been altered. 

Trying to shake the feeling off, the Hyūga approached the window Rosuto was near and took a look at the busy street below them. Without even needing her dōjutsu she spotted a fancy dress shop were masks and clothing was likely to be sold. Pointing towards it, she proposed a plan. "How about we head over there and get a change of clothes? There's no way I can do this mission in this." She tugged at her filthy prison clothes, chuckling light-heartedly. If there was anyway to make this shitty situation better than it was, she was going to grab it with all her might. "While we're doing that, we can get to know each other better. _Look... _I know the last thing you probably want to do is make any sort of connections but we're in this together. We're going to be relying on each other, possibly risking our lives for each other. We have the same enemy which is the bastard and his bitch that forced us into this."

Extending her hand, she actually managed a genuine smile. "I'm Ryoko Hyūga. It's a pleasure to meet you." It was a warm, welcoming one that was done to not make him feel threatened by her at all. The last thing she wanted to do was be on a mission with someone she hated, especially one where everything is at stake.  

"I want to hear _you_ introduce yourself to me, not that woman with her awful dress sense."
​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 16, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l Ade l Rogue l A Place Where Evil Roams Silent*

She took a side next to him to visualize the area. The red light district of Fuzengakure. A place where the blood gangs, and all the evil spurs. Promises broken and lives taken. Graveyards held livelier stories than what he's heard of this area of the village. Whatever he deemed unsightly would spur from this area of the world. Soon he closed his right eyes, the one which exposed his Sharingan and turned his head towards the young lady who he was pressed into this situation. Her smile... warming, delicate. Almost as if she herself hid from what had just occurred to both. A facade? Or simply a method. However, it felt genuine. I suppose that to those imprisoned, light of any kind would be much more pleasant than that of a cell. Her suggestion however, she said to introduce himself. His only exposed sapphire pigmented eyes dropped, her hand had extended as well as a form of greeting. 

Formalities...

And to be worse it was the right hand. The very deed caused him inner conflict. To exposed his identity once more. I wouldn't really matter, she already knew. He rose his arm up to his view, witnessing it... a stare of mindless illusion. A memory escaped him which held to the cause of this arm. A limb made entirely out of metal. Which each sway and turn, although veiled under the same coat he left from the Ringmaster's home. You could hear the subtle clangs and gears move with each movement. His eyes swayed and peered into the innocent woman before him. 

"I..."

He released his voice once more, but he placed his foot on the window's surface before lifting himself, his head outside as he turned his head and said.

"Am Ade." 

He felt it best to assume that role now that he had left his past behind, or more so, his livelihood behind. He couldn't return to his prior village. This was all the result of his own selfish desire to avenge the two members that were lost to the same man. To the same evil that drew him to slicing his arm and replacing it with this machine. But...

He held her hand and gave it a shake before he leaped a gentle smile subtle grin crossed his lip.

"You can call me, Rosuto Ivery, if you want." 

He couldn't feel her arm... It was void. The grip of his and hers where simply a lips of formality. Surging away at his baring. A reminder of another, great failure. This arm, the right, for some reason always symbolizes the commence of anything. A partnership, friendship, introductions, truces, accordance anything. To him it was a reminder of sorts. This is what will always happen. You aren't met to understand the feel of true partnership. Evidently all people you hold dear will be targeted. And it all started with a shake of an arm. Releasing he looked towards the store she spoke and leaped off the widows and into the shadows, soon waltzing into the streets as he beckoned Ryoko to follow behind him.


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2014)

​ 
_Ryoko Hyūga_ 
*STARS IN*
_*KILL KONGOU*_
*PART III

*_"I would rather walk with a friend in the dark, than alone in the light."_
_                                                                                                 - Helen Keller_​

When she extended her right hand in a gesture of kindness and nothing more, he appeared to hesitate. The girl tilted her head, analyzing every little twitch he was making. Rosuto was vulnerable - she could tell that much without her _Byakugan_. She certainly didn't want to press for any information seeing as they both didn't have time the time nor the relationship to do so. A name was all she needed and a name was all she was going to get.

 _"I..."_​ 
Suddenly the boy raised himself on to the ledge of the window, preparing to leap into the vivid nightlife of Fuzen. Just before he did so however, he looked towards the blinking girl and revealed his name to be 'Ade'. _(Ade...)_ She repeated, remembering the conversation with Freyja and Natsu. This appeared to be his alias, the name he was using in place of Rosuto. Like any other person she questioned why this was, wondering if he'd been involved in some sort of atrocity or even the victim of one to go about abandoning his village and changing his name.

Almost as if he heard her thoughts, he dispelled any conclusions she'd made about his personality by giving her an alternative to _'Ade'_. "You can call me Rosuto Ivery, if you want." He held her hand and gave it a firm shake, a subtle smile crossing his lips. It matched hers like two instruments in sync. Without saying another word, the boy whom Ryoko had decided to refer to as_ 'Rosuto' _from now on leaped out of the window, bouncing off the building opposite before landing in a nearby alleyway where he soon blended into the lively crowd of Fuzen. 

Before she took off, the teenager took a long, drawn out breath.It's not like she was scared of jumping out of a window - it was ludicrous to suggest something like that would scare a Chūnin of all people. No, it was even more petty than that. Ryoko was scared of being humiliated in front of people she'd never even met nor would probably ever meet in her life. Dressed in the official uniform of the _Level Five Detainment Facility_ of Konoha was making her stick out like a sore thumb. A black short-sleeve jumpsuit with her prisoner ID of #3259 stitched on to the chest of her uniform with a very basic pair of white sandals for shoes. Her wrists and ankles still had visible red marks from the weeks of being chained while her eyes, although working, were incredibly sore from the lack of sleep.

Slowly but surely however, she was coming back. Ryoko's shell was being filled with whom she once was. And even though she'd just met him, he was partly to thank. Rosuto was the first friendly human contact she'd had in weeks. Even though Suzume was in the same block as her, they never got a chance to interact. At most it was a passing glance while being escorted around the block for whatever reason. The only interaction Ryoko got was being yelled at by abusive prison wardens or being told the man who threw her in prison wants to use him as his new pet dog.

The Hyūga lifted her leg up to the ledge before pushing her body off with the other, letting her body free-fall to the ground. In the few seconds she spent midair before landing on the opposite building and joining her comrade on the streets, she realised the common saying that you _"never realise what you have until it's gone."_ Fresh air, the vivid lights of a bustling village, the smell of sizzling teriyaki and sweet dumplings wafting through the air. These were just a handful of things that she'd never appreciated until they were taken form her. The smell of real food, not the slop they serve in prison was setting her stomach off. Her mouth was beginning to water and her lips had to be licked. 

_(Just a taste... Just one taste!)_ She begged, hoping that something miraculous would happen and give them the time to eat before the mission. However, reality slapped her in the face and the girl quickly realised that it was highly unlikely Rosuto wanted to pause this mission just to get some teriyaki. If anything, he probably wanted to get it over and done with as soon as possible and Ryoko should respect that. 

Catching up to her partner, the two headed to the fancy dress shop appropriately named 'Fancy Dress Shop'. The window display was filled with mannequins wearing oriental kimonos and animal masks strapped to their faces, with some other slight variations to the design. However, with a shuriken and kunai holster strapped to her thigh alongside a katana in her hand, the Chūnin needed something both practical and stylish. While Ryoko wasn't a girl to usually give a shit what she was wearing, she wanted to at least feel nice for the few days of freedom she had left before returning to being chained to a stone wall in these rags.

That was when her snow white eyes caught a glimpse of one of the mannequins. It was a female wearing a navy school uniform that looked straight out of a manga Ryoko may have seen on a shop shelf or something. The skirt was short yet pleated, meaning she could easily maneuver during battle unlike when wearing a kimono while it seemed somewhat normal compared to her prison uniform. There was even a one-handed red glove thrown in alongside some black lace-up combat boots. Appropriately titled 'Bad-Ass School Girl Costume', the Hyūga had fallen in love. _(Perfect!)_ Ryoko thought to herself, an excited grin forming on her face. She immediately dashed over to the shop assistant and requested they find her that costume in her size, not even taking care to see what Rosuto was purchasing. 

While she was waiting for the shop assistant to deliver her costume, her eye caught a mask hanging up with hundreds of others behind the counter. Maybe it was the striking red but something caught her eye about the mask representing the Oni demon. Finding a childish excitement in simply finding replacement clothes for a mass-murder mission, Ryoko grabbed the mask and the clothes, dashing into the woman's changing room~.

- - -
​
Ten minutes passed before Ryoko finally emerged, wearing her 'Bad-Ass School Girl Costume' with a surprisingly matching mask.





Strapping her katana to an equipment belt on her hips followed by her kunai and shuriken holsters on her left thigh, she paid for her clothes with the cash left for them by Natsu. Not wanting to scare anyone half-to-death in the street, Ryoko chose to keep the mask strapped to the side of her head so elderly people wouldn't think their time is up and the Grim Reaper had come to pay them a visit. Now, all that was left before continuing the mission was to see what Rosuto had chosen.

"Rosuto!" She called. "Are you ready?"
​


----------



## River Song (Jul 16, 2014)

Diaochan Kikkawa
Scene 5
_Five Hundred, twenty five thousand, six hundred minutes._

The light arose on an empty stage, and on walked not Diaochan, but a woman of great age, her eyes vacant, but her gaze stern.  She was a new player, or perhaps the director.

"Today's excerpt is one of deception, of lies. Today's excerpt is the day the soul dies."

---------​
It wasn't an uncommon occurrence for Miyako to disappear. Dee would wake up and her masters bed would lay barren, neat and tidy, as if it hadn't been slept in. Miyako could be away for hours, and even days. And every time she returned she simply said they had ran out of a supply, and halfheartedly through a bag of said supply into a corner. Usually Dee would ask a question, verbally batter her master until she got an answer. But something in Miyako's cold, steely look made her reconsider. This was the Miyako she could see leading an ANBU assassination squad, and she dared not to anger her. 

It had been almost five months since Dee had left the Island for the first time, embarking on what, although she didn't realise it at the time, was the biggest journey of her life. They had resided at the inn, now named the cherryheart inn, for just over two months. It was an almost lucid existence, Dee was constantly waiting for it to crack, to shatter into a million glittering shard, as everything did eventually.


_It never shattered, but it did crack.

------_​

Miyako walked into Dee's bedroom, her step brisk and sprightly, she threw open all the windows, allowing rays of blinding sun to enter.


"Now child, I have a suprise for you. Today is  the day you meet a true master, I mean, don't question my expertise but there is only so much you can learn from one source. Today you wil visit a woman who time has made immemorial, even if each year adds on a few more wrinles,. Today you will meet the woman who inevitably taught be everything i know.

Today, we visit my mother!"
​
The ride to konohagakure was silent, Dee gazed off into the distant, observing the orange spectrum that the rotting leaves presented. Miyako sat in the corner of the cart, engrossed in a book. Fifty shades of something or another. They had managed to hitch hike onto a merchants cart, and they sat bundled next to the apples and the oranges. Oranges reminded her of that fateful day, she had fixed that woman's oranges only to find out she most likely hated her. If Dee knew what ironic meant she probably would have guessed that this was it. Cherryheart lay locked behind them. It was eerie, that they could just up and leave at the drop of a hat. They were nearing Konoha now, it was reminiscent of her first visit, those many long months ago. Her towering walls dwarfed the traveling duo, but this time Dee felt surer, her determination held steadfast, she could do this. She could win. 


She had never met Miyako's mother, in fact it was rare that she was even mentioned her in passing, so it was odd that she was being marched across the country to meet a retired shinobi, who by all logic would be nearing sixty. Surely if the woman was that great they would have visited them sooner. They neared the gates, and muttering the silent thank you Miyako jumped off the cart, beckoning Dee to follow her. They walked through the grand gates, as Dee glanced at the immigration desk she had signed in at, now she simply passed it, and people parted for her. It was an odd feeling. she was... special. Next came the security checks. Miyako wlked up to them, as if to brush right by them. But a chunnin stepped infront of her. He looked young, a boyish charm emanating from his welcoming smile. 

"I'm sorry mam, but you'll have to pass through security."

"Do you know who I am?"

"No mam, I'm sure they are a hassle, but the security checks are for the good of all Konoha."

Dee liked him, he was polite, with kind eyes and an easy smile. She went to touch her master, encouraging her to join the line for security, but Miyako out stretched her hand, a fan falling from her ivory kimono which she caught with grace. Her face was painted a ghostly white, but her eyes were enigmatic in displaying her disdain, it seemed liek colour bounced through them as Miyako considered her options. Dee knew what was going to happen, she would make a handseal, and he would be bombarded by a barricade of rocks, or even worse, of weapons. Usually when Miyako saw fit to punish someone she would let it happen, but this boy, his eagerness and his will to help drew Dee in and she felt compelled to help him. "Leave it." she said quietly, brushing Miyako's wrist. Miyako turned round to her, with rage in her eyes. And then, defying expectations... she smiled. Her rage was almost gone as she spread her fan in front of her face and giggled. "I guess you're right, I wouldn't want to cause a scene."  Dee looked on baffled, but Miyako hid a sly grin behind her fan. She was pleased, pleased that Dee had finally learned to stand up for what's right, instead of going with the flow, that is exactly what she needed. She motioned over, there was an ANBU stationed in the corner, presumably providing support for the shinobi on security detail. Miyako raised her hand, allowing the sleeve of her robe to fall, revealing a magnificently red ANBU tatoo. The ANBU appeared almost instantaneously

"Lady Miyako, I was not sue it was you."

"That is fine, owl, now please inform this poor souls that I am not a terrorist."
​

It was amazing to see Konoha again, the bustling streets alive with culture and youth, a drastic change form the arid inn, filled with fatigue and the stench of stale beer. Dee followed Miyako closely, through the claustrophobic streets. It was a short journey to their destination, which turned out to be a sprawling mass of a house, ostentatious in its size, but simple in its decor, almost mockingly so. As if it was saying that they could have it all, but really they didn't care. It was silent in the house, which was obviously fiercely traditional. There was no technology, aside from a small television situated in the living room. people milled about, bowing their heads as they passed Miyako, but never really looking at her. 

A woman waled up to them, her flowing grey hair tied up in a bun, her acute features creating a stern look. She was obviously old, the wrinkles on her face said as much but in many ways she was both alike Miyako, but vastly different. While Miyako painted towards beauty, her face layered with Kabuki-esque makeup, this woman seemed not to care, as it looked like she had no makeup on, and indeed that she never had.  But they were similar in so many way, from their strong, demanding posture, to their superior smirks. This was obviously her mother, there was no doubt in Dee's mind.

"Diaochan Kikkawa, allow me to present to you, Lady Rika Shiromi, Former Head of Torture and Interrogation, celebrated Genjutsu master, and my own Mother."

"If you ever call me Lady Rika I'll have your tubes tied."

Dee started, about to respond, but she stopped, Master had applauded her grit before so maybe it would do her well now.

"Just Dee, please, and I would be afraid, except at the farm we never feared cows, we milked them."
The seconds after that statement were the longest seconds of Dee's life, the tension was thick, and Rika's eyes focused in the young girl.

Then Miyako laughed, for the first time ever, at least in Dee's memory Miyako Laughed. And laughed, and laughed. She turned back to Rika who had a petite smile on her face.

"Shall we get to training then?"

---------​
The Training was brutal, for an old woman, and apparently blind, she could move fast, and hit hard. They stayed for three days, and every day Rika trained her from dawn to dusk, not only pushing her limits, but destroying them. Dee's muscles ripped, and tehy were healed again beofr ebeing quickly torn again. It was a vicious cycle that Lady Shiromi seemed only pleased to propagate. They were to stay for a another day, but the last day was to be a day devoted to developing her mental capabilities. Which, in fairness was not her strong point. They spent ages going over shinobi history, kage's and gennin alike. Each time Dee got an answer wrong she was struck. Dee winced, or yelled of cried out, but Miyako stood at the side, fanning herself, smoking and chuckling. Then came up the topic of advancement, Rika asked her if she was considering the chunin exams, but Dee shrugged it off. She didn't want to go back into the system, she was happy with things how they were. Rika wouldn't take no for an answer, and after an hour of squabbling (and more hitting) Dee agreed to watch the Chuunin exams on tv, to give her an idea of what they were like. The first fight was okay, if not abit dull it gave her a chance to analyse other peoples fighting styles. It wasn't untill the second fight that Dee saw him.

Zell.

He was alive, Dee let out an ill contained sob when she saw him, she cried out To Miyako, who only looked at the screen steely eyed. 

"We have to go see him Miyako!"

"No."

"What? Why?"

"Because I am your master, and I said so."

"But-"

"DEE!"

Miyako stood up and slammed her hand against the table, brekaing it clean in half.

"You stupid, stupid little girl. How can you be so blind?! If he is alive and everyone else is dead, what does that make you think. Have you ever considered it could have been him, that if you went to him all it could lead to is death. No. I WILL NOT HAVE IT!"​
Dee had never seen Miyako this angry, her normal composure had slipped, and an aura of chakra radiated around her. things started to levitate as if it was of their own free will, there was aloud crack as a table landed outside, having taken a considerable chunk of wall with it.

"I though you had died, but I will not risk it again. DO YOU HEAR ME? I forbid you to do it, I saved you, how could you repay me like this? "

Dee's vision began to get blurry, tears streaking down her face, she was terrified, more terrified than she had ever been in her life, she felt dizzy, felt her perceptions change.

And then it happened.​


----------



## River Song (Jul 16, 2014)

There was a scream that echoed throughout the room, from the tv itself, which was now a few feet in the air. Zell had been stabbed, ran though the head with a sword. It was over, the game was won. Everything dropped to the ground suddenly, as Dee herself sunk to her knees crying. 

"Oh my child, its okay, its okay. You don't need that anymore, you have me, you have a new life." 

And to Miyako, taht was the argument solved, but for Dee it had only put salt in the wound. What was this new life, and did she want it?​
------------------

*Rika Shiromi*

It had to be done, they couldn't lose the girl now. It was an easy matter, casting the genjustu, and at once it was over, to Dee the boy had died, and that was the end of that.

It worried her however, he daughter was becoming too attached, to involved in the girl. She was just a tool, a means to an end. But she couldn't help looking at Miyako, and seeing her twenty years ago, sobbing in the hospital, her still born child in her hands. this was her replacement. But She couldn't let her emotions destroy the cause.

---- 

_There was silence, there was noone on stage, No light, no Sound, no set. Just Silence_


ALL THE WORLD'S A STAGE ARC

COMPLETE​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 16, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l Ade l Rogue l A Place Where Evil Roams Silent*

The roads had been blistering with activity. It wasn't until he noted the gleam in the eyes of Ryoko that he found out the pleasantries of the area. Her eyes dashed, darted and swung towards the nearby stands and smells she reacted to. Things she herself wouldn't have the luxury to withhold within a cell. Rosuto stood silent and watched her closely. She seemed to have been imprisoned for quite sometime, he'd rather not stay any longer than what he should. But something about he brought his to sympathize. He didn't mention it as the passed the road with all the food stands and trinkets and soon they found themselves with the store of highly embellished clothing and more so, the mask they would partake in using during the entirety of this event. Ryoko had quickly made her step towards the shelves and witnessed a mannequin that seemed to hold a peculiar dressed she liked. 

It was his turn, he supposed. Rosuto himself wasn't very keen on this sort of situation and he rarely ever bought clothing. He usually wore the village attire and at times where things where calmer a t-shirt and some short length jeans. However, it seemed that he had a choice in the matter. He didn't really need to purchase anything he already held his attire. He made his way towards the changing rooms and closed the door behind him, pulling a tag from his pouch and placing it on the wall. After forming a seal a change of clothing had puffed in a veil of smoke. A inhale brought his to realize that he was about to commit mass murder soon... it had been something that had settled in his mind and formed into an anger towards the man that forced him into this situation

"What am I really?"

He questioned before Ryoko's voice echoed in the distance, asking if he was ready.

"Yeah, just give me a sec, I'm finishing."

He hurried himself, removing his current cloth shit and replacing it with another. Witnessing, the arm... That reminder of the destiny that brought him again to this moment. He ignored it, he continued layering himself, followed by blackened pants, strapped with a belt which neatly held to his pouch and double-edge knife. He followed by adding the trench coat a top and lasing the boots he later placed on his foot. Closing the buttons and soon adding the gloved, masking his arm entirely to the public. No one needed to see this monstrosity. Finally was the mask, it was simple. It held a eerie smile across it's lip and a sharp line crossing the left eye. Placing it upon his face he soon looked at the mirror. 

​
So this is who he was now?

He questioned to himself. This was the Ade everyone should know, but the enigma none should follow. Those words resonated so deeply into his mind that it almost brought him to a trance, however he turned and opened the doors, seeing that Ryoko had already chosen her outfit and all. Rosuto silently admired her sense of style, and seemed to have simply given a nod at her direction. 

"Seems like we're done then."

He continued to her direction placing his hand on her shoulder while nearing closer to her ear. He whispered as if the walls had ears, a voice so low only Ryoko could register it's context. 

"We have three days, okay? We don't need to rush... If you want, let's get you something to eat after we finished." 

He released her and continued down his path, awaiting for her to follow behind. 

"The place will be our central hub. Be sure we're not spotted one headed there at least."


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2014)

_
[Kyo Minami]
[Until Now...And For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
_​

Kyo was literally confused and tired to the point that his brain wasn?t working. On one hand she didn?t care who he had sex with, literally claiming that Kei was someone he was having casual sex with and that was the reason he kept her around. Although on the other hand, she dared any girl in a five mile radius to come close and pulled stunts like this as if she cared. However all and all, it was literally the same to Kyo, her confusing play, the hot and cold play, and in the end all he wanted to shut her up.

Despite clan tendency to fall in love and end up dead because of it, Kyo had put up a little resistances to that sort of thing, because in the end sex was just sex. Doesn?t matter with whom, and in the end it didn?t mean anything. Not to him, at least, sex was just as casual as breathing in air, nothing special to it, and no special feeling for it. Just in and out, almost like clockwork?.

So that is why when she started to bang on his chest he grabbed her arms until she dropped to the ground, even as she cried Kyo kept a sharp eye on her. If she really wanted it, he?ll give her exactly what he gave Ryoko.  She was so enthralled with competition, Ryoko had a head start, maybe he should give her a little push in the same direction as well.

?You must ask me first to have it be a lie.? Kyo said as he looked dead in her blue eyes, ?You never asked?But if you are that upset?.?

Kyo grabbed the back her head, and entangled his fingers so deep in her blonde locks before slamming his lips against hers. His red eyes staring deep within her blue ones, he didn?t once flinch as he kissed her erasing any distances between them. When she tried to push away he applied more pressure until he was sure there was nothing keeping their body a part except for their clothes.

It was a kiss, a kiss as simple as talking to his neighbor, and he moved his lips against hers without any feeling behind it. She was so upset with something as stupid as who he had sex with, then he?ll give her a reason to be upset, and he?ll give her a reason to hate him.  With every fiber of his being he wanted her to feel how stupid it was to care about those things.

Though as he kissed her, he felt something ache in him, something that wanted to show her what he could do, but when he broke for air and closed their distances again. He didn?t care for those things, for right here and now he was making his bed with her and he was going to lay in it. 

Finally he let her go, her hair was in a mess and she almost looked like when they first met and it made Kyo close his eyes and turn away from her. 

?There now you have two on top of her.? Kyo said as he glided his thumb across his lips before licking it, the taste of cherry lipgloss, how childish, but cute nonetheless, ?Happy now??


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2014)

_[The Final Stages of the Chunin Exam]
[Kyo Minami]
[Another Setting]_​

There was something about giving it your all. There nothing holding you back, no one watching you, and even if they did. Who cares, you were fighting for your life, but it excited Kyo, deep within his soul, he was having more fun than actually fearing for his life. Each time he was thrown off, it was almost like a jolt of excitement, how long could he get back on for next time? Could he last longer? Would the dragon attack him from the side or the front?

Kyo couldn?t help but let a smile dominate his face, as he rushed up against a dragon. Not a genin, jounin, or even his own clan member, but a full fledge dragon! He wanted to laugh as he thought about how he was going to tell his family about this and how it made him feel. His blood was on fire and he never wanted it to go out! There was nothing to worry about, nothing to care about, and when he fought like this it was almost like his body was lighter than air. He could do anything that his body wanted him to do.

There was no thinking, only feeling, and maybe that why Kyo couldn?t help but laugh as he rushed the dragon after being flung off again. His body was aching for release, it was all or nothing in this fight, but he felt like he just got full access to a candy shop and he was five again! The dragon slammed it tail aimed at him, but Kyo jumped up and using his blades hooked on to his scales. 

The force of the wind threw him off the tail but as he flew up in the air, he felt like he was flying, and the fear of death or getting hurt again?Flew out of the window as he was launched into the air. Although he didn?t see the tail that came from behind him and slammed him into the ground, the snow blew into the air, but the dragon seemed please until he visibly frowned and launched his tail back in the air. Blood dripping from the beast tail that was now resembling a hose than an actual tail

As the snow settled Kyo smiled as he tossed the tip of the tail to Akaya, ?Yo mutt, wanna play keep away? Or do I have to teach you to have fun as well??


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2014)

_[The Final Stages of the Chunin Exams]
[Komodo "Zyana" Takashi]_​

This wasn?t a part of the plan, and in reality she never really faced anything like this. Did she plan on to? No absolutely not, but at the same time when have she ever been in control of her fate? As she looked at the dragon, she wondered if that Kagami girl was good enough to eat, or was the dragon becoming ill? Either way, one less person to deal with and because of that, Zyana took of her scarf and let it fall to the ground, she was going to win. They only need to get the tooth, right? She just had to play dentist?

?Elongate?.?​
She shook the scarf and the once long enough to wrap around her neck became long enough to wrap her body almost like a whip. As she shook the scarf, needles, knives, and bombs fell out in front of her. However the sad thing about the weapons that decorated the ground before her?.It wasn?t even half her arsenal. Zyana was going to win this, and she was going to use the bones of this beast to create a bullet. 

?I?m not an offensive type?? Zyana said as she looked the dragon dead in the eye, but she was talking to her associate, ?Most of my capabilities lies in destroying my opponent from the darkness?.Frontal attacks aren?t what I am good at?.?

The dragon spread a part it legs as it got ready to fire something at them, but Zyana didn?t even wince at the sight of the fire getting prepared to fire. ?So defeating an opponent like this and working with you is truthfully not wha?.?

The dragon fired its blast but Zyana?s scarf began to spin in circles creating a barrier between the fire and the girls, ?What I was trained for?? Zyana finished her sentence as the fire spread out on the edges of the spiraling scarf?.

?I don?t think I could support in these type of conditions?? Zyana said shamefully as she realized that she didn?t have enough training for this. She would put herself in the same category as Kagami, but that means she would have gotten eaten, and Zyana was smart enough not to do that, ??Sorry to disappoint.? 

She wasn?t nowhere near sorry but it felt right to say, ?Though our teammate just been ate?Think she is alive??


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin Exams 3rd Stage] - Land of Iron*

_*Dragon Slaying Adventure: The Princess, The Chicken and The Dog IX*​_
*Akaya?s POV*
_My, my. That stupid lizard is resistant but after so many explosions and attacks, its defense is getting weak. As my clones keep trying to fight it out, I can see the fucking chicken fighting it out, what?s he even doing? The imbecile is throwing himself over and over towards the beast as if he is in some kinda game, and again he is getting used like a rag doll. After receiving a good one, he stands up and throws part of the dragon?s tail at me. Heh, what?s the meaning of this? He got an eye and this tail, I got both wings, is he trying to prove something? I thought the priority was to save that stupid cow woman but apparently I made a mistake there. 

"Tche. I came here because I thought we should rescue that wench and what do I get? The dragon kicking the crap outta you."

Were my words, I have no idea as to why but I?m feeling good, ignoring the two ribs that I broke of course. Suddenly I fall back, making a couple of steps and lowering my position a little, similar to when those guys who play Basketball try to defend from an enemy attack. I can feel how my lips get curved as the flame of challenge starts to burn within me, this feels good, this is how these exams  were meant to be. Mine and only mine, for my own entertainment, for my own goals. The duties I have towards the Uchiha clan ended when the princess was eliminated by myself  in the second test and everything that is left is my own enjoyment. I won?t hold back anymore, I won?t care for my life anymore, just this time, I?ll push forward with all of my power just as this boiling blood within me is shouting. 



"I don?t get you, chicken.  But if what you want is to compete, I?ll show you how a real shinobi does his work." I said and then focused deeply as I see  how my army is decimated to about thirty copies. My grin becomes wider, i can?t wait anymore!! i won?t fight, I am not a fighter after all. What i?ll do is...murder!_
*Akaya?s POV End*

"Everyone fall back, we are using Formation A!!"












At Akaya?s orders all the remaining copies retreated positioning themselves around the original. The dragon, with its pride hurt after all the damage made by those it deemed inferior, stared intently with its only eye left and the bleeding tail, the poor image of what used to be beautiful, impressive wings, now full of holes and slashes. Letting out something more similar to a growl than anything else, the troops formed by thirty one Uchihas hurried towards the creature which tried the only thing that at this point it could do, sending various lines of ice spears along the messed up path that lead towards him.

With skill, all the clones  and the original avoided damage by jumping some of them towards the walls, some others waited for the spikes to appear and used them to rocket themselves forward. Sending another wave of ice, the original gets on all fours and dashes in a zig-zag pattern dodging the unidirectional attack. It took nothing but a few seconds before the whole pack would be already over the dragon. Spinning, the reptile tries to use its tail to wipe them out but instead it?s received by two clones which without hesitation stab the tail repeatedly before jumping and advancing.

"YOU FUCKING PLAGUE!!"the telepathic message as it roars furiously._"Thanks, you?re not the first one to say it!!"_

Immediately about ten clones land on the dragons back as they begin to attack with a bunch of passing fangs. The attacks succeeding to hurt the myth,  as it turns and uses its powerful jaws, getting three clones and making them disappear"Look here shit-head!" it tries to look at the place where the voice came from, but is received by three explosions right to its jaw. Swinging its claw, two clones and the real Akaya are sent flying towards the  trail of ice created before by the technique of the foe. They crash violently as both copies disappear; instantly, the black-haired boy stands, a gleeful smug was the only way to describe him. Seeing that his left wrist is dislocated, he swings his arm and hits the side of one of the spears. A disgusting sound is emitted, then he moves his hand checking that the wrist has been placed properly and dashes off again.

Seeing Kyo approaching rapidly towards the dragon, Akaya passes next to him and gives the order to help him. Two clones appear: one in front and the other behind the Fenikkusu. The ice beast, quickly realizes the attack and lowers its head to try and eat Kyo just like he did with Edie but it didn?t work; making handseals, the red-haired genin?s dripping blood begins to let out steam as he throws it over to the forehead of the giant animal. Stopping in its tracks due to the horrendous burning sensation, the dragon raises its head trying to roar in pain but instead is received by a double double-kick delivered by the original Uchiha and one of his clones trying to pull a sandwich hit. Immediately both Akayas, the clone raises its fist and hits with all its strength on the nose while the original uses his short sword to stab the right eye of the animal and then drags the sword, completely slicing it. The blood flowing from the wound but still wasn?t enough.

Shaking its head violently, _Hyoryu_ sends both kids flying, the clone crashes against the wall of rock, disappearing. Then moving its left claw in an intent to get at least one of the insects, the ice creature manages to hit the real Akaya in mid air sending him against the wall as well with overwhelming strength. Much to its despair, two passing fangs hit from bellow its belly at the same time as Kyo is already using the same technique he used on the tail to rip off the right wing completely before being received by the rest of the tail which struck Minami,sending him rolling at ominous speed towards the ice pilars and crashing.

It takes some seconds where the beast is still getting rid of the clones, about fifteen are left. Both genin come out from where they were buried, bleeding wounds visible. Due to the kind of techniques, Kyo?s can?t be discerned completely, on the other hand, Akaya?s head is bleeding. But it was nothing! For those two whose adrenaline was running at it max, the pain was nothing, for Akaya who experienced the beat up of his life delivered by Akabane Rauji, this was nothing!!!

At the same time the two boys run towards the dragon.Akaya makes a signal and three clones use as much as possible of their strength and agility to wrap strings around the dragons neck before making various summersaults and land on the back of the beast pulling it?s head so it would gaze at the gray sky. A second signal marks the beginning of the new plan and from the twelve remaining clones, ten make hand seals, before it could even emit a sound, the Temporary paralysis technique casted by the ten copies presents itself making the dragon unable to move. The other two clones and the jinchuuriki took the chance to run along the wall as fast as possible before jumping high into the sky. Then using their weight, they attach their arms to their bodies and let themsleves dive furiously into the dragon?s open mouth.

With the idea of taking Edie Nakano out of there and then blowing the reptile from the inside, Uchiha Akaya entered its body, hoping that Kyo would be able to handle the beast alongside the rest of clones.


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2014)

​ 
_Ryoko Hyūga_
*STARS IN*
_*KILL KONGOU*_
 *PART IV*​ 
Ryoko had to only look across the small store to the men's changing room where there was very faint wisps of smoke emitting from underneath the stall. She approached it curiously, wondering if something might've happened to Rosuto only to see the boy in question emerge, completely unharmed but completely transformed. He was wearing a rather simple design compared to Ryoko who would fit in perfectly at a Halloween party. However, his sinister trench coat that looked straight out of a slasher film with the eerie mask to match. 

"Seems like we're done then," He concluded, admiring her outfit and seemingly giving a subtle nod of approval. Ryoko did the same with a slight simper. 

"Yeah..." Was uttered, studying the little details of his outfit like the buckles on his coat or the material that made his mask. This was common activity for a Hyūga. "Your costume is... Interesting, to say the least!"

Rosuto leaned in towards her, hand on shoulder and lips near her ears. It sent goosebumps down her spine to be touched like that, yet again a result of what felt like eternal loneliness in the dreaded prison. Another thing that people take for granted is human contact. It's a necessity, like food or water.

"We have three days, okay? We don't need to rush... If you want, let's get you something to eat after we finished." His words were like music to her ears. The smiling girl couldn't help but wonder if he'd tapped into her mind with some sort of unknown ability. Food was all she'd been thinking about. Her stomach was begging her for just a taste of what the outside world has to offer. 

"Alright. That sounds good!" Her words were more cheerful than they should be but it's unlikely anyone understood the feeling of eating complete shit for two weeks then getting a chance to try some delicious BBQ beef. 

Following after the boy, they came back on to the streets in the middle of the red light district with not a clue of where to go. 

Thankfully for them however, they had the famous dōjutsu on their side - the Byakugan.

With a one-handed tiger seal in her right hand, she opened her eyes with a new clarity in her vision. Everything was monochrome with the exception of blue; blue flames burning in hundreds of souls around them, showing their chakra network. There was variations, some strong while others weak, likely belonging to civilians or low-ranking shinobi. Ryoko already knew what the _Ketsueki-Jū_ gang members chakra signatures were like and was actively searching for where they were most huddled together. Their chakras were dark, not too strong and almost groggy, so it was impossible for her to miss the cluster of them along the strip of nightclubs. 

"Rosuto..." The prisoner with limited freedom whispered his name, her hand tugging at his coat to get his attention. He looked over at her, his head tilted slightly to show his attention had been gained. "I think I've found something. Come, this is too crowded." She then pulled him into a nearby alleyway so they wouldn't catch the attention of any _Ketsueki-Jū_ gang members walking around. Once they were shielded within the darkness and obscurity of the alleyway, the two faced each other with Ryoko leaning against the brick wall.

"What have you found?"

Hyūga deactivated her Byakugan to conserve precious chakra and began relaying what she'd found. "We're going to strike the nightclub first. It's the third along on the right in the strip, although it shouldn't be hard to miss - there's a good handful of Kongou's minions stood outside in their black suits and red armbands." She kneeled to the ground, pulling a kunai from her holster and beginning to draw a makeshift map in the dirt. A circle was drawn in the center, depicting their current position. Another was then added at exactly 11 O'clock, showing what direction to head towards when they decide to strike. 

"There's more than likely a back entrance into the club for the workers, so we have the element of surprise. I could enter through the back while you, being male, could go through the front and pretend to be one of the punters while I launch the initial assault. However, there will probably be a good number there given it's a seedy strip club... Plus, they will more than likely call for backup - _strong backup_ - when they realise we're shinobi, so expect one of his hired ninja to arrive." Her mind then retracted to when Rosuto first presented his plan, reminding her of a small detail that could have a big impact on how they went about this. Slipping her kunai back into her holster, she looked up at him. 

"Didn't you mention we should try utilizing a distraction? I think that the civilians running away in terror will be enough of a distraction but there's always the potential for something a bit more... _planned_. Got anything in mind?"

She exhaled after posing her question, her voice strained slightly from the lengthy explanation. "Sorry! I talk a bit too much... I'm just used to leading and making the plans..." Ryoko couldn't help but try to make an impression on Rosuto. She wanted them to be comrades who could trust each other, even if they were never going to lay eyes on another after this mission. It was more than likely in fact that they wouldn't see each other again. Ryoko was doomed to return to the Level Five Containment Facility and serve the rest of her thirty-four year sentence while from what she knew, Rosuto was to go back on the run and probably take extra care to not be found by the likes of Freyja and Natsu again. 

Tch, there it was again. Their names, popping up in her head.
​


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_​ *PART 12

*"You must ask me first to have it be a lie..."

Kyo Minami's words didn't even register with the girl who was slumped against the radiator soaking her navy blue sweater-dress with tears. She was usually the first to get angered about the slightest stain on her clothing, throwing a hissy fit of rage. But this time she didn't even care. The thought _didn't even cross her mind_. Her mind was elsewhere. It was focused, obsessed with this boy. 

Why had he lied to her? 
What did it mean? 
What did_ this _mean? 
What was he saying? 
He made no sense. Nothing made sense. 
This was horrible, this feeling of rabid butterflies assaulting her stomach, the fuzziness in her mind, the urge to just---

​"You never asked... But if you are that upset..."

With no prior warning, he knelt to her level and locked his grip into her hair. Her tear-stained eyes looked up at him, questioning what on earth he was about to do. But when the feeling of skin-to-skin contact and a warmth rushing through her body came along, she knew what he was doing. He'd pulled her in for a kiss. 

It was forceful but not assaulting. It was a kiss that was just there to shut her up and prove a point. She tried at first to pull away, banging his chest and shaking her head. Kyo's muscled grip was too overbearing, keeping her right in his place. That was when she stopped fighting it and accepted it. 

Her first, _true_ kiss.

Chests squeezed together, noses bumping and blood colouring her cheeks a cherry red. She felt like her heart was going to burst through her breast with how fast it was pumping. This feeling, it was one she'd never felt before but it wasn't one she disliked. Dare she say it, but she felt _happy_. This felt right, it felt like the answer to all the questions that had been raised during this mission and during the Chūnin Exams. Why all these strange feelings had been lingering, why all these foreign thoughts had been rushing through her mind. 

Still locked in a French embrace, she kept her eyes shut and just let the moment flow. All she could see in her mind was him, Kyo Minami. He was looking down at her with that half-smirk he gives. Hands shoved in his pockets and one eyebrow slightly lower than the other. Edie had remembered all these little details about him with such clarity and precision - even the exact points where the light reflected on his crimson eyes. But he was so _annoying_, so _childish_, so _aggravating_. He made her want to scream, want to punch his face in, want to hurt him so much! Yet, that was exactly why she kept on coming back.

They eventually pulled away for air like they'd been swimming underwater for a while. Her hair was a mess, her sweater was tugged and hanging half off her shoulder, exposing her pastel pink bra strap. She didn't care though, she didn't care for her appearance or even what was going on around them. All her eyes could see was him.

"There. Now you have _two_ on top of her," He stated with a coy smile, gliding his thumb across his lips and giving the remnants of her lip gloss a taste. "Happy now?"

Was she happy now? The obvious answer would be yes, she seemingly got what she wanted although it was something she still didn't understand. However, this didn't feel like enough. The time they spent locked together was the most she'd ever liked being in his presence.

Without saying a word, Edie clenched her fist and thrust it into his cheek, knocking him down to the floor. Instead of hitting him again or even yelling at him, she pushed herself on to him and gave him yet another kiss. This time though, she was in control. She didn't even know what to do having no experience in this. All she was doing was following basic instinct, just doing anything to keep her lips with his for even a second longer. It felt so good, so right. A burst of euphoria taking her to a different world. Right now they weren't in the hotel room of a suspicious Academy. Instead, it was just them in a blank space. Nothing less, nothing more.

_But would she go further? _No, she wasn't ready for that. This was the step of acceptance - she was accepting that she had feelings, but was still a stranger to revealing them.

​​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 17, 2014)

*Suzume & Zansatsu|Liquid Time*

*[Train,Fuzengakure ? Konohagakure]​*​
​
[Divergence, Special Mission: Sunday Bloody Sunday V]​*[Liquid Time, Before Chunin Exams]​*
_-Hebiashi/Satoshi_

The muzzle flashes washed light over Hebiashi's body every time she pulled the trigger. A blank expression hung about her features as she fired up and into the ceiling. She didn't know if she'd hit anything, but figured it'd be better to let Ren know that he'd fooled no one with his half baked plan. With a click the slide of the weapon locks up in the back position. Signaling that the last round had been spent. Sighing Satoshi hits the magazine eject button allowing the empty clip to fall to the ground. In it's fall Satoshi pulled another clip off the belt and slides it in place. With a click and pop the slide flew forward and locked back into it's ready to fire position.   

""Let's do this,"

Hebiashi's gaze rolled to the Clone, but in that motion he caught a quick movement from Alisa. Or who ever this person was. From her hand a small orb is dropped. A quick mental process quickly ruled out poison, as this person wasn't going for a mask or trying to pop an antidote. Sure there could have been a pre inoculation, but that too was unlikely since one didn't know exactly if they were going to need the anti poison. And you run of the mill antidote didn't linger in the body very long, which is what made Satoshi's very powerful. He'd engendered them to last hours after being taken. Two Bounces.

That is all he had before the smoke bomb went off, it wasn't much time, but enough for him to at least set up a basic parameter to help him defend himself from Ren's attack. Several waves of his fingers connect Chakra threads all over the car, crisscrossing them in a spider web like manner then attaching more threads at anchor points so that he could feel motion from anywhere. He had to be truthful with himself, he would have never thought Alisa to do something like this. 

But, then again he never thought that this was Alisa. So as the smoke started to billow he was far from surprised. Feigning a cough Satoshi leans back allowing his threads to tell him from where Ren was coming. The web caves in at the window and though the Houki couldn't feel it, he was now swimming in a sea of webbing. His every movement screaming his location to the puppeteer. Through the darkness of the smoke Satoshi allows a grin to spread across the facade of Hebiashi's face. This was such a novice, basic technique. In hind sight it would be effective, if the opponent wasn't as prepared as Satoshi was once he laid eyes on the Clone of the boy. 

"Surprise, bitch."

_Really? Bitch at this juncture was right. But really? Who did he think he was? Edie Nakano? He was no where as sexy or bodacious as the spoiled heiress who had natural grown floatation devices in case it ever flooded._

With a push of his hands Satoshi finished the last Seal for the Replacement Jutsu and when the boy's knee made contact. Her body rolled into a cloud of smoke that mingled with the smoke already in the room. Ren then connects with severed limbs and a head that Satoshi had set up incase something like this happened. 

*"Surprise yourself Mr. Houki"*

Is replied as the smoke started to clear thanks to the freshly opened window that Satoshi pulled up as well as the one that Ren had opened in his plans. The Konoha Genin found himself stained in blood as his knee was amiss mangled body parts. 

Now, behind the Maid and to her left Hebiashi sat on the opposite couch with her gun leveled on him. All around them, and seemingly being held by her other hand, wires as sharp as any sword crisscrossed the room ready to slice anything on the drop of a dime. Though s/he was cautious. He remembered Ren's pension for using Lightning Release, so the wires were actually held by Chakra threads that were still crisscrossed around the room as well. Easy to act with, hard to electrocute Satoshi by.

*"Mr. Kongou had us watch a video on you, since you burned his Brothel down."* it was a lie on so many levels. The mobster didn't care who Ren was, nor did he think it was he that did it. He knew Satoshi had burned his house of Sin down. But, Ren didn't have to know that and it was a good excuse as to why s/he knew him. *"I must say, you seemed to have lost a step. While you were playing outside, I was able to sweep the room with my wires. Not a booby trap to be found."* the gun slowly lowered, just a hair though. 

*"So, I guess the question would be. Where is the real maid and do I have to kill you two to find the answer?"* ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 17, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Divergent, Part XVII [*Vs. Satoshi*]

______________________​

As Ren's knee smashed into flesh, his hand immediately retrieved a raitonized kunai, ready to follow up on his strike with a quick stab to the chest. Though, the opportunity never came. The head underneath the fabric of his trousers crumpled very well?too well, he realized, as his bone imprinted itself into flesh. A soft roll was heard to the corner, followed by a *"Surprise yourself, Mr. Houki,"* and Ren finally realized what was going on. Whoever the person here was, he was a lot smarter than Ren had given him credit for, to set up body parts for kawarimi props in case this happened. "_It must be a shinobi_," he concluded to himself.

The smoke cleared moments afterwards, revealing Ren's now blood stained clothes, his feet stood in a puddle of cut up flesh and crimson. The disguised Satoshi was sat on the couch, his gun levelled to his head. Ren dropped his weapon to the ground, momentarily acknowledging the fact he'd been outmanoeuvred. *"Mr. Kongou had us watch a video on you, since you burned his Brothel down,"* he stated almost leisurely. *"I must say, you seemed to have lost a step. While you were playing outside, I was able to sweep the room with my wires. Not a booby trap to be found."* A small, annoyed sigh could be heard as the gun levelled itself. *"So, I guess the question would be. Where is the real maid and do I have to kill you two to find the answer?"* Satoshi finally inquired. 

But the Houki wasn't paying attention to any of that. There was something _strikingly_ familiar about this scenario; almost unnaturally so. The one on one encounter with the Nakano maid on the line, the mangled body limbs everywhere. And even, though they were faint, the chakra strings which stitched themselves point to point around the room. It was remarkably similar to his encounter with the puppeteer from Sunagakure in the brothel at Fuzen. Their appearances and their voices were completely different, but their mannerisms; the penchant for maiming, the playfulness before they went for the kill, the use of chakra strings and the uncanny perception. If he didn't know any better, he would have said this was Satoshi himself. The oddities and coincidences accumulated far too much for this to be mere 'chance'. Though, this brought another question: why was he trying to take Alisa back? Ren could understand Kongou wanting to retrieve the maid, but the Houki was very apprehensive to believe the crime lord was willing to hire back the boy who burned down his entire brothel. It explained the disguise, of course, which should have been easy for a puppeteer of his calibre, but why would he help Kongou? _"Well, I can think on that later,"_ he mentally shrugged, then looked at Satoshi. "The real maid is already gone," Ren said, his poker face immaculate. "You've missed your chance... *Satoshi*." The next movements occurred in a flash. Ren's finger flickered, ever so slightly, as sōshūjin activated itself. Like a bullet, the grounded kunai shot forth towards Satoshi's hand, the raiton aura coating it slicing through the chakra strings in it's course.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2014)

Kagami

So, this was new.

She had been hanging on to the tonsils of an impossibly huge dragon for a little while but when the first stream of fire came shooting from its windpipe and singed her milky white buttocks, causing the poor girl to yelp. Thinking quickly, or perhaps not at all, she decided to let go just before the second burst of flame hit. Screaming, Kagami Rei travelled down the gullet of the giant creature, pulling out her kunai and digging into the slimy wet flash but to no avail, the muscles had started to contract and were forcing her down towards, presumably the stomach.

"Arrrrgh!" she screamed as she fell, looking down, she saw nothing but pink muscle and was horrified by the amount of saliva that was getting into her hair. She was probably a decent meal for the dragon but was thankful that it he was too distracted by her team to chew her up; so now there was only the issue of being digested whole. Yay?

The gullet opened up more and more as Kagami slid down and saw a foul smelling, acid filled gut. Kagami had no idea how a dragon's stomach worked but she knew that it wasn't good for human flesh, or her clothes. She grabbed on to a dangly bit as she fell and climbed up it like a rope in gym class and looked down to see the bubbling pool of acid. Jutsu weren't really going to help here. Perhaps a fireball jutsu to sear through some of the flesh or at least make it weaker. 

"I need a chainsaw. When I get to Konoha I'm buying a chainsaw." The dangly bit started to spew out acid into the pool where she saw big chunks of things; trees, half a boat, some concrete. This dragon ate everything.

"That's not going to do your complexion any good you know." Kagami said to the Dragon before swinging on the dangly bit. There was a plan involved but it would require a bunch of luck otherwise she was going to end up like that cow. Building momentum she aimed for the far wall of the stomach. If she got this wrong there was no purchase and it would be the grossest slip and slide ever. 

At the height of the swing she kicked her legs and let go, qdoing the handseals as fast as she could to let fly a fireball with all the chakra her lungs could muster. The resulting ball of flame was as large as she had ever made it and hit the intended target. Kagami flew through the oppressive air and grabbed on to the sizeable hole the katon jutsu had made - which had subsequently made the dragon howl in discomfort and thrash around a little - she could only imagine what was going on outside.  The trajectory was a little off - she had planned on just slipping through the hole, but she would happily settle for scrambling up through the burst little blood vessels and charred skin to safety. 

Looking around there was a bloody empty space. and she heard the distant thump of the heart. 

"Well that's as good a place as any I guess." Kagami said wiping the blood off her face. "If I get out of this alive....I'm gonna  sit in a bath for a week."


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2014)

​_[Kyo and Kei]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Until Now and For Forever]_​

The only thing Kyo could even process was what. What happened? This wasn?t supposed to happen, she was supposed to get angry and storm off like she usually do and then come back to say she was sorry. Or something along the line of doing some half ass shit he could guess. Although now he was on the ground and she was on top of him straddling his waist and kissing him. The word what repeated in his head a couple of times as he felt almost attacked by the girl. Though there was another word that repeated in his head, to describe the way she kissed him. 

She attacked his mouth like there was no tomorrow, and a couple of times Kyo felt his teeth bang up against hers. She was completely new to kissing?.It took all his mental strength and ability to not smile, but she was so new to this that it hurt. Literally, this kiss kind of hurt him, and it was because she was being too strong and wild that it literally hurt Kyo?s lips. He propped himself up on his elbows as he tried to lead her back into a smoother area, but she completely ignored his lead. 

?She looks like she is eating his face?.? Kei voice snapped him out of mental trap, her head slowly nodded, ?She eating his face?.?

Charlie stood there with a key in her hand as her and Kei stood in the doorway, how long they been there? Kei began to snicker a bit as she wiped away her tears, Kyo almost jumped up so fast that Edie flung off. He couldn?t help but blush and turn away from Kei?s gaze, there was something that didn?t sit right with her being there and catching him like this. 

_??.Well?Um?.? _Charlie was clearly lost for words to the point Kei could understand the adult slow connection, but as it was almost like a switch and she smiled gently,_ ?We?ve been waiting for about thirty minutes?.We thought something happened?.?_

Kei laughed as she grabbed her sides, she had to laugh because if she didn?t, she was going to be shocked, ?The look on your faces! It hurts!? Kei laughed grasping her sides, if she wasn?t upset then with Edie in the room, Kei felt a burning in her stomach that caused her to laugh.

Why was she upset? Kei wiped her tears from laughing? It didn?t matter to her who he kisses or who he beds. In the end it was nothing but a phase, and as much as she disliked it, Edie was going to be a phase. Kei sighed a bit her eyes looked at Kyo, and then turned to Edie and smiled. There was no need to be angry or even care, because in the end Kei didn?t have to do anything to keep Kyo around. They were friends, and Edie was just some extra Kyo pulled out. 

_?As much as I like?to see our students strengthening their?bonds?We would like to get on with the tour.? _Charlie said before shooting a glare at the both of them, _?Please straighten yourselves up?.?_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 17, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Training Grounds; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 76: Before the Third Round, Training Days V]​

"...." Mitsuki looked blankly at her pupil. The expression that dressed her face was one of soft spoken shock. Lifting her small dog coin purse she snaps it open. Turning it upside down she shakes it and only lint falls to the table. With a soft sigh she looks to Akane who, like any gluttonous member of the Inuzuka, was stuffing her face with a seventh Porterhouse T-Bone Steak. "Well, I'm broke now" is sighed. When she first invited Akane out she didn't think that between the two of them and three animals that she'd be out almost five hundred Ryo. "I have to give it to you Akane" is uttered as the small plush purse is placed on the table with a defeated thud.

"I think that you'd give Kenta a run for his money ... ..." is added while Akane chewed happily. "UMMMMM HMMM!" is hummed excitedly, she didn't know who this Kenta was, but when it came to food only her new adoptive sister Kei could match Akane. She was sure of it. Kenta would GO DOWN! "You underestimate my sister Sensei Mitsuki, her stomach is by very definition is quick sand." Mizuirono stated. Akane, slurping down a chunk of meat, wouldn't disagree in the least. She was still hungry, and licking the plate clean she sets it down with a wide grin on her face. 

Seeing that Mitsuki's little doggy purse was flat void and of any Ryo, Akane still chewing pulled out a wad of Ryo, "Another!" she shouted half standing from her seat. "I don't think that is a good idea Akane." in an instant the older Kunoichi was next to her, poking at her swollen stomach with a finger, "You may burst if you eat another of those steaks. Besides." is stated while she pulled the Ryo from the table. "We still have training to do and you'll be worthless if you eat too much more." is added as she handed her money back to her.

"Fang, Mizuirono and Kuroimaru. We're leaving." is commanded as she helped her student form the table. "You've gained a little weight. Don't worry. We'll work that weight off in no time." a dark grin crossed her features and Akane gulped hard as she is pulled from the Steak Shop out into the hot Konoha sun.  Akane didn't really want to leave and she looked longingly at the shop as it vanished on the horizon. By the time they got back to the Konoha Training Grounds Akane was about done. Between all the food in her stomach and the heat she was ready for a long nap in the afternoon sun. Like a friend from Fuzen. "Ah dun dink Ah...", "Shush, you did this to yourself eating so much. So now, you'll simply have to suffer and carry on. Now." Mitsuki states with a tap of her foot. 

"Kuroimaru, show Akane the Jutsu that Fang taught you." the Dog leapt from the back of Mizuirono 's back. With a nod he pools his Chakra and in a rolling poof of smoke he becomes a much larger Pit Bull, almost as big as Mizuirono herself was. "Okay, now what Sensei?" is asked of Mitsuki. Instead of Answering she walked up to Akane and placed a hand on her shoulder, "Kuroimaru is born of your Chakra when you woke the egg in the Chunin Exams, so like Mizuirono he knows your ability and tactics as if he had lived with you for as long as she has. Trust him." are the words that are spoken as she turned from the group. Walking away she clears her throat. "Akane, transform Kuroimaru" 

"Wat?", "Don't what me. He is capable. But until you influence him with your direct Chakra he on his own cannot make the Beast Clone." is replied. Even being born of her Chakra they still had to play by the rules of Beast Fighting. An animal can take shape on its own if it's smart enough. But they can't make the clone that is needed if they don't interact directly with their partner's Chakra. "Just transform him as you would Mizuirono." is added as she popped the back of her hand on her open palm. Akane jumped a bit, the food in her stomach making her groggy. But she knew that she couldn't sleep now and complied. Kneeling beside Kuroimaru she wrapped her arms around his neck and formed the seal for Tiger. 

"Beast Human Clone!"

In a rolling eruption of smoke both Akane and Kuroimaru are enveloped. But when a light breeze whips by, it reveals the results. Akane now standing looks her new Clone in the face. Like Akane, Kuroimaru wore a tank top and shorts. He had red hair and dark red eyes. But, in contrast to Mizuirono he was male. His tan skin seemed to shine in the afternoon sun. The sweat that rolled down his defined muscles caught the attention of the slow witted girl and she found herself staring at his body, with drool clinging to the side of her mouth, instead of his eyes. A moment later it was sensory overload and  a trickle of blood ran down from Akane's left nostril. 

A second later her eyes roll to the back of her head and she falls backwards. "What, is something on my face?" is asked. Turning to Mitsuki he sees that she too is blushing. Pulling a hand to her mouth she coughs into a clenched fist. "No, she's fine we'll just give her a minute... to adjust. You can undo the Jutsu no Kuroimaru." is replied while she turned from him. "We'll pick this up in a bit... Come on Fang." ~

_-Some Time Later_

"You two are going to have and pull your formation tighter." is stated as Akane and Mizuirono land. Their bodies are wrapped in rope tied with Kunai and Mizuirono mirroring Akane as her clone. "Your Howling Fang is a strong Technique but you have to get closer to make it a Fang Over Fang attack. With how you have your bodes wrapped opposite of another you should be able to slide the teeth of the weapons closer without hurting one another. Try again." is stated. "So, when am I going to get a chance to learn things." is asked. The pit bull was back in canine form and laying by her.

"You're born from her Chakra, when she transforms with you, you'll get the gist of everything she's learned. So, unlike Mizuirono you really don't have to train these techniques. Secondly I don't think Akane's heart can handle seeing you as a male version of her again today. Let her adjust.", *"You too"*, "Shut up Fang!"

"Howlin' Fang Ower Fang!" 

The declaration pulled all's attention to the pair. Like a pair of dancers the two Howling Fangs danced around one another. This time both girls were so close together that they could have cut each other with the Kunai, but this is what would make the move dangerous. A rolling meat grinder with no room to wiggle through.   

"Good job Akane and Mizuirono you do a teacher proud!" is shouted as she pulled herself to her feet. "Now, Akane. Get a quick nap. I'll wake you in an hour. Then we'll get to the meat of today's lessons. A spar with me. We're going to test that speed of yours. <3" ~~


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_​ *PART 13*​ 
"She looks like she is eating his face... She is eating his face..."

_That voice... _Acting all sweet and innocent like butter wouldn't melt. It forcefully dragged Edie out of euphoria, dumping her back in the mediocre hotel room where Miss Sociopath (more commonly referred to as Kei) was stood at the door with Charlie Lays, both staring at the two with tightened glares. Before the lovestruck teen even made a thought process on how to react, Kyo practically flung her off like she was the one forcing herself on him. Well, perhaps technically it was but he was the one who made the first move! Regardless, they were both left looking red-faced and avoiding eye contact.

After a short interaction involving Miss Sociopath forcing the most fake laugh Edie had ever witnessed and Charlie insisting they straighten themselves up to continue the tour, they exited the room for a second to allow Edie and Kyo to readjust themselves. That was when the Princess caught in an awkward moment had time to reflect on what just happened. She felt... good. She felt nice, she'd never been so satisfied. Dare she say it but could she be in...? No, how could she tell? Edie had never felt that way about anything other than Chō Chō's to tell. But there was one thing that was certain. After that heated moment with him, she felt like a dark cloud had been washed away, no longer hanging over her. There used to always be an influx of feelings that she couldn't explain whenever she was around Kyo Minami. Now, they finally made sense and just maybe she could accept them.

But then, there was Kei. Edie was certain she caught her wiping her tears but was too dazed from being caught to properly process it. Was she crying because of what she saw or something else? Even she could tell that Miss Sociopath had a crush on him. That was what those feelings were when she saw them together, acting all lovey-dovey. It was _jealousy_. She couldn't believe it but she was actually jealous of her! It was only for a moment when she was in his arms, but there was no chance of that now. After revealing her emotions, her feelings, _herself_ like that, he was most certainly hers.

Yanking up her sweater, she slipped her heels back on before dashing over to the small mirror above the dresser. Her hair was a complete mess. He'd really been rough with her, leaving her looking electrocuted. With no time to properly fix it, she found a conveniently placed hairband in one of the drawers and tied her hair up into a messy ponytail. At least this way it looked somewhat purposeful and stylish rather than what remained seconds ago.

Before leaving the room, she stopped Kyo with a tug on his arm. A coy smile appeared on her lips then a few words finally came out. "You're not half bad..." She admitted, which was ironic and slightly patronizing given she was the virgin amateur who had no idea what she was doing and was going by her emotions only. The two then left the room where Charlie and Kei were patiently waiting.

Clearing her throat, the headmistress spoke up. _"Shall we continue?"_​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 17, 2014)

*Suzume & Zansatsu|Liquid Time*

*[Train,Fuzengakure ? Konohagakure]​*​
​
[Divergence, Special Mission: Sunday Bloody Sunday VI, Redeemer of Souls]​*[Liquid Time, Before Chunin Exams]​*









​
_-Hebiashi/Satoshi_

The declaration wasn't lost on Satoshi. Seemed the boy had stitched together who he was. Not that it mattered all that much, no witnesses was now witnesses. Hebiashi's eyes lay as blank and dead looking as a shark ready to strike as the electrically charged Kunai is lifted from the ground. As Ren made his bid to take the Puppet Master out, the boy caught the look in 'Alisa's' eyes. They narrowed on him with a look of confusion and shock. As if she'd never had guess that this person was the boy that had overseen her in Fuzen for those three days she was in his charge. Sure he was an enemy, but this level of carnage seemed to be far below him. 

Did she maybe misjudge him back then? Did he fool her that badly? The look was a cross of sadness and disappointment. This perplexed Satoshi as the tip of the blade flipped up and into the air. The Lightning sparking from it as Ren controlled it with the bit of Chakra he'd infused into it before he had dropped it. 

The look in her eyes told Satoshi one thing, and that this Alisa was the actual article. That type of response wouldn't be possible if this person didn't know Satoshi and how he allowed his guard to be down around the woman. Though at the same time he never realized that she was a Kunoichi at any time in her life and for once he wondered how he captured her. At this rate, how Ren was being so reckless throwing around a Lightning Coated Kunai, Satoshi concluded that this couldn't be the genuine article. With all the razor sharp Wire that Satoshi had the car littered with, it'd be reckless thing to do, unless this was a Clone of some sort. 

Normal Clone was a no go, she'd dropped the smoke bomb and he would have noticed if she slipped out with some sort of Jutsu, as again he has this entire car rigged with his Chakra Threads. So that meant a physical clone of some sort. Elemental was possible, but he banked on Kage Bunshin, but again that is a high caliber Technique. Did his disguise as Suzume throw her off her guard so much? Maybe it was her years as a maid that dulled her senses. What ever the case may be, this wasn't the time to think about it. A razor sharp Kunai imbued with the Lightning Element was racing right toward his face, cutting some of his Threads as it did. Two of Hebiashi's fingers twitch and the Razor Sharp wire in close proximity to him spring to life. Coiling and twisting it catches the blade just inches from his face, a facade that showed little worry as if she was expecting this sort of trick. 

In an instant the current of Lightning flowed into the wire and seemed to circle around the room in a loop. Satoshi connected and disconnected Threads so he wasn't shocked as well as keeping the current from both Ren and Alisa's clone. *"Really? Doing that with all this metal?"* the question seemed to hang in the air as Satoshi connected a thread to the Kunai itself and pumped his Chakra into it, overriding it so it couldn't be remotely used again. When he was done, he allowed the weapon to drop and at the same time he manipulated the metallic, gleaming wire in ways around Ren that would make him take pause in how he acted next. 

Looking back to Alisa as he held the wire around Ren, Satoshi studied the maid, before his name was mentioned she looked as if she could have taken action against him at any moment. But now she was unsure what to do. To this point the young white haired Suna Native hadn't tried to harm or capture her. Nor had he really tried to kill Ren despite having the room covered in wires that could cut through bone like a hot knife through warm butter. *"Kongou's files didn't have you as a Kunoichi Maid"* is stated as Hebiashi relaxed her position. Allowing the wires to fully drop from around Ren she too lowers the gun, holstering it. *"I'm impressed. But, more importantly. I'm not here to Capture you."*

Leaning forward she pushes her hand up the back of her shirt and a moment later she pulled a two files free. One was in a Vanilla Envelope Sealed with Mr. Nakano's Family Seal. Inside was a letter addressed to Alisa. Handing it up to her he looks over to Ren who still looked as if he wanted to attack. 

_'Alisa Kawahara, 
The person carrying this letter is under contract with Nakano Enterprises. The bearer has been given full authority to do what it takes to make sure you get home Safely. While at the same time the bearer is to take steps to assure that Kongou is implicated in both deed and act of all that transpires in Kongou's  bid to take you back.
-the Office of Natsu Nakano_

*"Three Fourths of the people on this train was under employment of Kongou."* from her sleeve Hebiashi allowed several red buttons fall that were retrieved off some of the corpses. Next she dropped the second file at Ren's feet. *"I think that the mission statement in there along with the bodies will tie Mr. Kongou into this quite nicely. You can thank the Chunin, Hyui Furiman, leading the Mission for Kongou for that detailed file on the three hired hands here. Make sure the right people get their hands on it.* 

Still ignoring the fact that he'd been called on his disguise Satoshi stood and put one hand on the widow he'd opened. *"And I don't know who this Satoshi is, but Kongou has a kill on site order on one."* with that he slipped through the window to see what else was going on.  ~      

_-With Suzume_

The blonde made her way up to the train her bright blue eyes widen, she sees her sister kicking a car of the train toward an ugly midget with a bad hairdo. "That's my NEE-SAN!" she exclaims with eyes the size of saucers. ~~


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2014)

_
[Kyo and Kei]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Until Now and For Forever]​_
She was angry at him, like almost unreally angry, and Kyo felt as though he got out of one hole only to dig himself in another.  Kei had a smile plastered on her face as they went through the upper level, which was the dorms, apparently the dorm were co-ed and the couples rooms were located across from each other. Even if they had separate schedules somehow, the schedules were always made so the couples can leave out at the same time and go home at the same time. 

?That?s extremely cute!? Kei gushed, ?The first thing you see in the morning is your lover, and the last thing you see is them.?

Charlie smiled at Kei and nodded her head, _?Yes we want our couples to start seeing each other as lovers rather than just political or business gains. And we figured to try to get them to see each other more often.?_

Kei interlaced her fingers together, ?That is wonderful~?

Even though everything about her body language said come closer and even her smile said she was happy, Kyo felt a thunder cloud around her head. She was so upset, that she couldn?t process the emotion, but next to him Edie was the happiest thing on earth. She looked as though she just won the chunin exams, graduated from her school, and one another extra million ryo all in one toss of her hand. 

_?We strive to treat all our girls like little princess.? _Charlie smiled as she clapped her hands, but Kei began to chuckle a bit to herself.

?Princess, do you dare to insult me?? Was she acting? Or was she serious, ?Please, I?m a queen, a princess is almost an insult to my title.?

She took her fingers and flipped her short hair before turning on her heels.  She had to be acting, Kei couldn?t be that upset, but as she smiled that bright smile he almost felt like hell?s gates has opened and he was going to be dragged underneath.  He took a deep breath as Kei was easier to talk to, she understood words and she knew him, right? She would listen to him? Kyo gently placed his hand behind her arm causing the young shrine maiden to stop.

?Do?you want to talk?? He whispered in her ear as they watched Charlie explain the schedule to Edie.

Kei smiled and shook her head, ?Talk about what?? She whispered back, before Charlie smiled and caught them whispering, ?Talk later. Mission now..?

_?Next we?ll go outside to the track and field. To show we use physical excersise to deepen our bonds.? _Charlie smiled


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 17, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Divergent, Part XVIII [*Vs. Satoshi*]

______________________​
Ren froze slightly, on the spot as the metal wires strung across the room came to life and wrapped themselves around the Houki. Satoshi pressed a sigh, disabling Ren's remote kunai. *"Really? Doing that with all this metal?"* he asked, perplexed by the Houki's decision. Ren, despite the wires, gave a tiny shrug in response. "I'm immune to lightning. Incidentally, you might also want to look at where Alisa is standing," he rolled his eye at the maid, who had apparently placed herself in a safe spot sometime during the small exchange between the two shinobi. The Houki hadn't expected her to be that skilled or prompt with her timing... well, not that he was complaining. It was a pleasant surprise, if nothing else.

*"Kongou's files didn't have you as a Kunoichi Maid,*" is stated as the disguised Satoshi relaxed his position on the couch. With a leisurely flick of his long fingers, the wires loosened up and dropped. *"I'm impressed. But, more importantly. I'm not here to capture you."* Ren narrowed his eyes, still somewhat suspect about the whole thing. His exposure to Satoshi had been limited, thus far, but he chalked him up to be a shinobi of a very venemous stripe. However, as if to prove his point, 'Hebiashi' dropped a file at his feet. The envelope was, as might be expected of something in Satoshi's possession, stained with red splats. With that, there really was no way the intellectual could doubt the Suna boy's words. A little vexing, but Ren wasn't really in the mood to fight, anyway.

With a last second, half-arsed attempt at deflecting his earlier accusation on his disguise, Satoshi left through the window, leaving the room. Ren paused a beat, moving to close the window, and looked back at Alisa. "Let's switch rooms. It smells a little... corpsey." His eyes drifted over to the dumped collection of body parts and life substance the puppeteer had left as he picked up the briefcase. 

Alisa blinked, almost jumping in surprise as she snapped out of a trance. "Alright!" she nodded in agreement and followed after after her escort, having been in deep thought about Satoshi. The fact that the boy she had gotten to know in Fuzengakure was capable of such cruel things and would use the bodies of others?even if they were enemies?as shields and props in fights made her feel a twang in her heart. Ren turned around, meeting her eyes with a curious gaze. "Something wrong?" he asked, which prompted a quick head shake in response.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 17, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
White Hot Room*


?ZAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHA!!!!?
​
A howling paroxysm of delectation and anguish boomed throughout the expanse of the White Hot Room. As the arrow was lodged into Zero?s should his eye bulged, his jaw clenched so tight he could probably snap his teeth off the roots. The double-edged sword that was his Nerves of Insanity, he felt that much more, even something as subtle as a drop of rain caused him irritation. Having been in countless battles this was an affliction that had become almost mundane, no that was not exactly true, as Zero derived a sense of titillation from being stabbed. It was a sensuous and erotic experience for the Friendly Neighborhood Clown Prince; it filled him with vigor and excitement, more so that his progeny was the one delivering it. This was Zero at his most masochistic, like some kind of deviant monk who got a feeling of hardness from flagellation. 

He was on his knees at this point with the arrow protruding from his shoulder blade. The pain surged through him, but so did the red lightning, it coursed around him blanketing him as the volts whirred focusing on the arrow. The red chakra arrow exploded into strands of light that dissipated into the ether. Fight or flight response took over at this juncture and compelled Hisashi to begin to backtrack. The fervor he had attacked with before evaporating in the torridity of Zero?s ostentatious strength. By this time Zell had recovered from the lightning discharge and returned to Hisashi?s pleuron. He saw the scene unfold and had a boat load of questions, like for instance why it was Zero, Hisashi?s relative, that was the one they were fighting instead of Masked Fighter. He was also curious as to the same thing Hisashi was, why summon him if he were just going to kill him. Thinking back was it even possible for them to die here, the Masked Fighter said something about taking over Zell?s body and dealing out death to his loved ones, maybe it was the same thing with Zero. Shaking his head from side to side as if it would cause the thoughts to leave his mind and new ones would enter. 

*Kukukuku​*?So fellas I?ll let you decide. Which body am I going to joyride to your world? I prefer to keep it all in the family, but they say you?re a prime candidate.?

Zero pointed at Zell as he spoke of a ?they?, for a second Zell and Hisashi could hear a slight murmur. They turned to each other wide-eyed, both equally befuddled by the macabre proceedings playing out. The minute they thought they had hit the bottom of the rabbit hole the Clown Prince kept on pulling out yet another surprise. This entire thing was not an accident, it wasn?t just that Zero called Hisashi, or that Zell had asked for passage to the corridor, someone or something, rather ?they? were pulling the strings. 

?I have to say that the way you wield your Dying Will is just like that upstart, but my beloved sonny boy, he has his grand papi?s eyes. Well eye really since I only have one, but I guess if I hadn?t gotten it cut out by that shitty scientist then I would have two. So is it eyes or eye??​
*GUH​*In the midst of his rambling Zell had dashed around Zero, attempting to get him from his ?blindside?, but he was far too naive. Even with a missing eye this was a monster, he had fought many battles and such a weakness was thought exploitable, but it could not be further from the truth?

*SUPAIDA-NEN*
(Spider-Sense) ​
The ability that covered up the loss of Zero?s right oculus. It was a trait that made the Clown nearly clairvoyant as he felt a tingle in his cranium at the prospect of any danger. It allowed him to work around being a Cyclops, and it allowed him to bait his enemy. So as Zell tried to surreptitiously charge him he was greeted by a palm thrust into his sternum, held up by the clenched palm of Zero. A maniacal smile once again chiseled into the face of jester as he body starter to whir, red lightning coursing through him but not the arm that held Zell. Using his body as a conduit he let the red current waft over him smiling at Zell and his impending execution.

*WOOSH​*
Kerfing through the air was the whistling chakra arrow of Hisashi, it did not have the velocity behind it that his previous endeavors possessed, but that was unnecessary. The red arrow embedded itself in Zero?s outstretched arm causing him to shake it out and release Zell from his grasp. Turning his gaze upon Hisashi his anger and annoyance was palpable. Yea, he brought him here to kill him, but where was the kid?s respect for his elders? How could he continue to pump him full of arrow bolts, this was exactly like back then. Zero shuddered as the blissful pain he felt coaxed unadulterated ardor from his brain engrams. That creepy glazed look returned to his eye as he began to project his menace toward Hisashi.

?You don?t even use your gifts properly. Have you not even learned an elemental release? When I was your age I was wowing all the babes with red lightning and blue fire. I was the picture of masculinity, but you, what the fuck is this shit!!!?​
He broke into rather dramatic kinesics, burying his face smack dab in his palm as he outstretched his other arm to accentuate the last part of his sentence. There was a trace of true disappointment in his vociferation. There was so much more for Hisashi to learn, worst yet he actually used genjutsu. He may have had Zero?s eyes and a little of his flair, but the Fujibayashi blood that coursed through his veins?. that was what was definitely holding him back. Their influence, that of the Fujibayashi was the factor to blame in the underdevelopment of Hisashi?s talents. His blood began to boil at the thought; his killing intent began to reach toward Hisashi like a dark cloud.

?I?ve changed my mind. I?m going to just kill you both, but before I do I have to try to retard the pussyfication process you have undergone. But I?m going to have to pound the pussy out of you first. ?​
Bounding off the ground Zero birred in toward Hisashi ready to begin his assault anew, but once again he was cut off. Yellow flames of Dying Will chakra licking at the sterile air, Zell had appeared in front of Hisashi spinning on the ball of his foot he lashed out with a roundhouse. The Clown Prince simply genuflected, bending his knee and touching his fingertips to the ground so the Hound of Justice swatted nothing but air. That wasn?t it for Zell though, he was able to stop the momentum of his spin on the dime as he stamped his foot into the ground, quickly he threw himself onto his back as Zero began rise and arch his back to the standing position.

*CLICK​*
The argent maned genin thrust his fist upward in an arc toward Zero?s face, landing flush with his uppercut and causing his jaw to click together. His feint had succeeded, quickly while the clown was stunned, Zell kipped himself back up and tried to follow up by throwing a cross at Zero?s stomach, but his fist was caught just as it was about to make contact. Not to be denied the young hero brought his free arm in at a bend, leading with his elbow, as he hammered down on the Clown?s arm breaking his grip. Alveolating his newly free arm Zell catapulted forward with a reckless haymaker, but his foe gracefully careened backward before spinning along the length of Zell?s outstretched arm. Now at Zell?s anterior the Clown Prince cupped both his hands and exploded forward, driving his palms into poor defenseless Zell?s sternum. The air immediately emptied his lungs as he clutched his chest and doubled over. Even with the power of the Sun Gate, he had managed a handful of hits, so had Hisashi but they all had one thing common, Zero allowed it. The perilous reality began to truly sink in as Zell stood there hobbled before the princely clown, he needed more power. This entire thing was for naught if he couldn?t reach deeper within himself.

?I?m?..not?.going?.to?die here!!!?​
He roared with defiance as his yellow aura began to shift in hue in response to his renewed vigor. The tint of purple could be seen at the tips of the embers radiating from the Hound of Justice, but defiance could only get one so far in a life or death situation. Sometimes the will being exerted on you was just too much. Bending back his knee theatrically, like Pop-eye about to kick a soccer ball?.

?Hey Gramps! EAT THIS!!!!?

*TWISH WHOOSH*​
In the time that Zell and Zero had been fighting it had given Hisashi enough time to get his bow, but this wasn't the only development. Based MD had managed to summon up one red arrow, but this one had a bit more passion in then the last ones. Grooving through the atmosphere the volitant arrow found itself nested in the patella of the Friendly Neighborhood Clown Prince.

?ARROW TO THE KNEE!!! AGAIN!!!!!?
​​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 17, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l Ade l Rogue l A Place Where Evil Roams Silent*

After a few minutes of both pacing through the roads of Fuzen's underworld, he felt a tug usher his attention, Ryoko's voice reached as she explained that she had acquired something. A few meters away she viewed the casino. A back and a front entrance, she would take the most stealthier approach and enter from behind, and he would take the most abrupt one and enter the front. She pieced out a place by pulling a knife from her hostler and drawing a conducive plan around the earth their feet stood upon, tracing the sharp of it's tip across the ground. The youth's eyes darting as he intently listened to her explanation. Her eyes for a moment were radiant with a power so obscured to him. A power which she could in detail, foretold everything that had emerged from her voice up to this point. He crossed his arms and witnessed her go on with flair, and not a single shroud of doubt in her tone. 

Upon this he realized that he might have been paired with someone above her in rank. Maybe she help much more potential than he gave her credit for... well no, he knew since the moment he had placed eyes on this girl, that she herself was a cut above the rest. Her mien might have been tattered when he first met, but something about her aura exuded a genius. Something he himself couldn't perfectly placed his finger upon, and although at times he could sense the exertion of lyrical behavior protrude from her existential sense of somewhat veiled cunning, he witnessed also a lucid danger. All singled around a coil which wrapped the ever exertion of blithe, yet luminescent happiness she tried so hard to exposed. 

Rosuto couldn't help but feel somewhat impressed. His eyes stood still upon her ending her explanation. Before so, he rose his vision towards hers, meeting those pearl of lacking pigment that resembled the moonlight on the starry night. Where incandescent as it might be, the grandeur of magnificent power brewed within them like a sinister mixture of toxic maddening power. Yet through that single gesture that had simmered on her lip, with the muscles that helped her force a smile. An evoked sensation grew upon him, that of pity and respect. Questioning the justice that surrounded this world had been almost a quenching thirst that had grown on him. But he wondered truly the kind of human that had brought her to such a situation. 

The thought came to his head in a myriad of a cycle of others which soon folded upon a slight command of his mind which soon beckoned him to say within his own soul.

I will be your savior as well...

"Impressive." 

He leaned and placed his hand upon the tracing she made, within the structure he began to detail the mass of the grand scale assault of which they had to execute with the precision of a arrow towards the head of it's target. He exposed the index finger and began to cohesively draw the inner working of the building, all more or less an estimation utilizing books he once read or knowledge he gathered throughout an extensive period of time. 

"The building is usually composed of three stories, the middle, the attic and the storage. Withing the storage lied the support beams that hold the structure in place, in the center there are around four placed roughly around each of the four corners where the dancer are placed. This is all an estimation, however, what's important is that they're exposed and we could use this to our advantage. Within it, it's evident that music will be played to it's highest degree, so I'd recommend that you take a step in going under, and place charged on each of the support beams. Once placed you will leave the building and reach me with this."

He placed two seals upon the floor. Tags which inscribed upon the flaccid piece of paper was written the kanji _'glow'_. 

"With this upon activation, will cause them to illuminate. This will shepard the commence of the initial stage, once I began to round up a mess... by that I mean, start a bar fight. The outside guards among with everyone withing will start to place their eyes on me. A fight will ensue, and once it does the people will commence to fight within each other... there is my chance to make an exist. One that is done... we set the charges and the whole building will collapse under a raging storm of flames. Oh, don't worry. I will also set charges upon the second floor, however, they'll she ash tags. Once the explosion occurs, It'll bathe any man within in a sea of flames..."

He remembered what he had done within the exams second portion. He had caused a myriad of flames to engulf the forest along with a large portion of the shinobi without a sense of mercy behind it. The taste in his mouth had become bitter due to the thought. It wasn't pleasant, however, much like he believed, they were soldiers working under the same lies as this men. Criminals whom seem to veil themselves under the guise of justified excuses... A purge would be ensued soon...

But was it right? 

He rose his eyes towards the young lady before him with a shot grin on the canvas of his lip as he requested her input.

"What do you think?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​  *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
  *PART 68*
 _A Peculiar Adventure With Three Dragons_
​
Ever been covered in someone else's bile and not sure where you are? No, I'm not talking about a drunken night on the town but being swallowed alive by a dragon. This was the predicament Edie Nakano was in, currently more worried about the state of her coat than her friends or even herself. A _Chō Chō_ winter original was worth a lot of money, especially when it had been customized to accommodate for Edie's small waist and large bust.

Dumped in it's stomach, the blonde landed with a loud _*SPLASH*_ and an even louder scream. What was mostly debris and skeletons floated amongst what could only be described as a foul-smelling sludge that made you choke up your own stomach. Unfortunately for Edie, the powerful acid tasked with dissolving the dragon's meals began to set in, burning patches though her clothes and scaring her skin. Unfortunately for the dragon, Edie was blessed (or cursed, depending on how you look at it) with the gift of passive regeneration. When a sticky red burn appeared on her skin, it quickly repaired itself and went back to how it was originally. As a side-effect of this, the girl was experiencing what felt like eternal pain of being bathed in a strong acid. She was a tough girl however, wincing through the pain as she climbed to her feet.

"You bastard!!" She screamed, her voice echoing throughout the beast's abdomen. "You ruined a perfectly good coat you piece of shit! I'm going to tear you a new one once I'm done with you!"

"Silly girl. Remain quiet while I deal with your friends!" His harsh, condescending voice repeated back through the curious power of telepathy. 

Enraged, Edie began pounding away at it's stomach, causing minor discomfort for the dragon who continued engaging battle with Akaya and Kyo. While she couldn't see exactly what was happening, the roars of explosions and what sounded like _dozens upon dozens_ of people battling outside was faintly heard. _(Pfft, I'm not going to wait around for these bastards to rescue me!)_ She muttered to herself, pausing her petty assault against the lining of the dragon's stomach. (_If you want something done, you gotta do it yourself~) _Resolved in her method, Edie moved through the acid with shrieks of pain. If only this regeneration crap could grant her pain relief. Now that would be a blessing rather than a curse. 

Once around two meters away from the abdomen's wall, Edie reclined her right fist and began to focus a good chunk of chakra towards it. The dragon sensed the buildup of chakra in it's body and immediately began questioning what on earth the girl was attempting through it's telepathy. "Silly girl! Do you really think a burst of chakra is going to break you out of there? I'll digest you in a matter of minutes!!"

"I have to be dissolved for you to do that!" She retorted, keeping the chakra flow steady. "Didn't you know? I'm a medical ninja. These sort of wounds are nothing for me!"

"It's futile! Your friends are going to be---"

The dragon's voice was abruptly cut off by what sounded like indistinguishable yelling. She listened closely, trying to make out what was being said and by who.

"Come on! It's just through here!"
"Charge through, don't stop! Make this bastard gag!"
"Shit-headed dragon! Did you really think you could defeat all of us!"
"Load the explosive tags!"
​
That irritating, unamusing immature voice that she was getting to know. It was Akaya - no, not just one but dozens, maybe even hundreds of them. And their voice was getting louder, and louder, and louder...

_*RUMBLE, RUMBLE*_
​
This sound was much more dense, coming from right beside her. It was the contents of the dragon's stomach - it was gurgling, like a child blowing into their drink with a straw. That's when it all made sense to Edie just what was happening. Her breakout plan was being interrupted by that stupid Akaya and his dozens of idiots, all coming streaming down his throat. When things are forced down your throat, you gag. Sometimes, you do a little more than gag.

With a gasp followed by a deranged scream, Edie tried to scatter for safety but it was no use being consumed by this substance. "_*HE'S GONNA BLOW!!!!!!*_" The dragon's stomach contents rushed up it's throat with Edie unwillingly going along for the ride. Colliding with Akaya and his clones, the liquid had the advantage and washed them all back up the dragon's throat. The sight Kyo was greeted with was rather vile - a great beast vomiting up an annoyed girl, dozens of clones which began to disappear upon impact and a truck load of foul-smelling liquid.

Completely soaked to the point of being unrecognizable, Edie let out yet another scream as she tried her best to flick it off her clothes. 

"_*AKAYA, I'M GOING TO ABSOLUTELY KILL YOU.*_"

​


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2014)

_

[The Shrine Maiden....?] 
[First Step Arc] 
[Part Nine: Miracle] _​

“Do you want to tell me why you are here?”

Kei knew she was going to ask that question, but even now how could she explain it? She looked at Yomi, who patiently waited for Kei’s response. Kei felt like a criminal on the stands, and with Yomi being the judge, jury, and the attorney.  All her words caught in her throat wanting to explain, but at the same time she didn’t want to put her worse foot forward. So they built up like a clogged drain, and yet Yomi waited patiently. 

She didn’t look upset or annoyed as Kei let the silence settle between them, however the slightest movement caused Kei to jump. At any moment she could get fed up with her and launch a thousand words that were sharper than any blades. 

“You look nice.” Yomi complimented her causing Kei to blush and look down at her outfit, she never showed so much leg before, nor was she use this type of style, “Blue really is your color, the yellow in your eyes make it simply stand out, and the heels are nice as well. Who picked out your clothes?”

“Jewel and Luz both helped….I…I was at the mall and…” Kei tripped over her words, stumbling and falling flat over her face at the older woman’s compliments.  She could change the way she looked, she could change her hair, and start wearing makeup. Although she was still Kei….She still was a shrine maiden but with more clothes, and she didn’t want that at all.

Yomi nodded and smiled, “You were at the mall?” Her voice seemed to be in shock, but yet her face only showed that she knew, like a child who had done something wrong but she understood. “Well even there are miracles these days….Fuzenkagure is a miracle as well, don’t you agree? We live in a world filled with miracles.”

The old woman trailed off, her cold brown eyes soften into something warmer, “I am reminded that even you are capable of making miracles.” She said as she looked straight at Kei, “And want to be a part of making that miracle happen.”

“Is that why you  were interested in me?”

“More or less….Kei Sili, you will be my last mark in this world and you will be my biggest.” She began to look around the empty club, “All of this will crumble one day….Crumble and break, my name will be not even be remembered in the next twenty years, but if I can take part in creating a miracle….Then I feel as though  I’ve done good.”

A miracle, her stomach felt like lead sinking into the bottom of the ocean, she become a miracle? Those words seemed bigger than they actually were. Although Yomi didn’t bat an eyelash at it, like it was the most normal thing since sliced bread. 

“Do you understand Kei? You will become my miracle….That is why I was interested in you….I wanted to make a miracle, but first you must give yourself to me. You will work here, learn the ropes, and then move on from there….You will surpass the people you see here today, Jewel, Luz, and even me, only thing you have to do….Is say yes, are you willing to become a miracle.”


----------



## Kei (Jul 18, 2014)

​
_[The Shrine Maiden....? No, A Miracle!] 
[First Step Arc] 
[Part Ten: Miracle in the making]​_


Kei felt like she was a dead leaf in the sea, drifting without a single care in the world, no one expected much out of her and in turn she didn’t expect too much from herself. She was just drifting, so far away from shore that she couldn’t get back, but now as she looked at the woman in front of her, she felt as though the currents of the sea finally stopped. The ocean in her heart that crashed against her own chest, unless she was mindlessly doing chores or a mission, finally seemed to settle. There was something about her words that gave Kei hope, and that made her feel as though she was important, to someone or something. 

Kei grasped her shorts as she felt the tears threaten to leave her eyes, “I am shy, I’m not outgoing, and I have a tendency to smile and let people walk over me. I’m not very strong and I have a tendency second guess myself a lot.” Speaking out about her bad traits, she felt as though she was confessing to something worse, as if she was confessing to murder and the weight finally lifted in her chest. 

“But….I want to change.” Kei voice cracked as she looked down at herself, she didn’t want to see the face of the person who was watching her cry, “I don’t want to be weak, I don’t want to be shy, and I don’t want people to protect me! I want to protect the people around me! “

Her hands were small and weak, and they were soft to the touch because she never held on to anything. Not once in her life she tried her hardest to hold on to the thing she wanted the most, if someone else wanted it, then so be it. Compared to the hands that held hers, her hands were weak in comparison, and if she tried to hold on, they would just slip out. Kei bit the inner of her cheek, she didn’t want to cry anymore, she didn’t want to be protected, and to prove it she was going to stop herself from crying.

She will become strong enough to where she can protect the people that protected her, she was going to become a person that they can talk to and open up to. Kei tears finally stopped as the pain in her mouth became too much of a concern for the slight emotional tears she was crying.  She looked up at Yomi…

“Despite all my bad traits, I‘ll work hard, I’ll arrive on time, and I will become the miracle you wish to see!” Kei said as she looked at the older woman, “Give me a chance…..One chance, and I’ll show you what miracles I am capable of!”

She felt her heart beating rapidly in her chest, threatening to pop out of her mouth at any minute, but Kei swallowed, she wasn’t going to allow her own heart to get in her way. 

“Please! Make a miracle with me!” She bowed her head so hard that if she didn’t catch it, her head and the table would have met, but it wouldn’t stop her from asking.

The silence between them settled, Kei didn’t know if she should say anything else, but she heard a sigh escape Yomi’s lips.

“You really are a interesting girl….Filled with the brim with capability.” Yomi said almost like she was Kei’s own mother, “Look up at me….”

Kei looked up and was greeted with the warmest smile, “We will start early tomorrow morning with training your body, in the afternoon you will do as you are told and run any errand I can think of, at night you will work here at the bar and prepare for a test.”

“A test?” Kei repeated the words, and Yomi nodded

“A test to make sure I’m not just putting blind faith in you, I won’t tell you the nature of the exam, just be prepared for anything I can throw at you. Maybe it something that deals with body training, or I need you to recite all the things we done together with supreme accuracy, and maybe I need your advice on a client.” Yomi explained, “You’ll only have one off every week, so use your time wisely.”

Kei nodded her head and she would use her time wisely, she will listen to everything Yomi had to say, and become a miracle. 

_[First Step Arc End]_


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2014)

_ Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME ARC*
ELASTIC HEART
 *PART 7

*Night had fallen on Konoha. The Academy had been thoroughly decorated, with fairy lights wrapped around the entrance pillars and draped over the building, creating a beautiful illumination of the school. Heavy bass was thumping through the walls alongside other things you would expect to hear at a party, such as cheers and laughter from the attendees. 

 The two 'sisters' arrived fashionably late _(approximately an hour)_ but it was worth it. Edie was stunning as many expected, wearing a loose-fitting white dress that danced around her upper thigh. The dress began from her ample chest which was covered with a metallic gold collar that channeled the style of ancient Egypt. To complete the look her hair was tied into a doughnut ring with a golden butterfly hair ornament perched at the mouth of her bun in a daringly bold move. Petite pearls dangled from her ears; honey gold bangles jingled on her wrists and simple white pumps that didn't devalue the look in any way. 

 Call Edie Nakano all you want but she certainly knew how to dress well.

 The same could be extended to her friends. Being her biggest fan, Suzume adored Edie's dress sense and tried her hardest to replicate it, secretly purchasing knee socks, tea dresses and court shoes to add to her wardrobe which consisted of mostly armor. On this occasion, she was styled solely by Edie, much to both of their delight. The Land of Iron samurai was wearing a sleeveless exotic floral tea dress that channeled the wild jungles of the White over a black background. Reds, green, yellows, even blues all exploded over the dress in an almost kaleidoscopic display. To make sure nothing clashed too hard, Edie dressed her sister in opaque black tights and glossy ballet flats. Finally, Suzume's hair was left out but clipped behind her ears to, as quoted of Edie: _"allow that pinch-able face to shine!"_

 Groups of students entered the building around them with an unsurprising chunk of them smuggling alcohol into their bags and purses. Edie and Suzume soon followed after, already turning heads before they even stepped into the building. "Nee-San, did you bring any of that funny drink? You know, the ones that those kids are putting in their bags!" Is asked naively by the younger blonde as the girls traversed the hallways of the Academy. 

 "No, there's no need," Edie responded with a subtle smile. "All it takes is a bit of flirting and asking the most desperate guy to get what you want. Here, let me show you." Suzume waited by the corner as her elder, confident sister strutted off to the tap of her heels, approaching the nearest male - _Takashi_, a Fifth Year who was also in their final year like Edie. The boy seemed as poised as Edie, if not more. He was wearing a black shirt half-unbuttoned to reveal his toned chest. Hands was buried in the pockets of his pants and he had a sort of squint to his eyes like those male models you see in fashion magazines. 

 "Hey there~" The Nakano tapped the taller teen on his shoulder, garnering his attention. He seemed surprise to see Edie talking to him. "Takashi, is it?" Of course she didn't know his name. As if this wasn't going to hamper her chances, she flicked her hair over her shoulders and let the feminine _Chō Chō_ perfume scent wisp past him.

 "Surprised you even remember my name," Was responded as he turned to face her, now leaning against the wall with his leg crossed around his ankle and a simper on his lips. "Nakano, right?"

 "Mhm~... Say, I saw you smuggle that bottle into your pocket... Wanna share?" Twirling her hair, Edie expected him to hand the drink to her on a silver platter with his dignity as an optional side. However, Takashi wanted something in return. Moving closer to her, his smirk grew even wider.

 "What's in it for me?" 

 "You get to breathe in my _very_ expensive perfume," She replied with absolutely no sarcasm to be found in her answer. Takashi had other ideas, tracing his hand along her bare shoulder. 

 Biting his lip, his voice became much more luscious in tone. "I had other ideas, if you get what I mean... What do you say me and you go have some fun in the janitor closet?"

_*BITCH MODE ACTIVATED
*_
_*+ SASS
+ BITCH
+ COMEBACK CHANCE
- INTELLIGENCE*_

Catching everyone off guard, Suzume stormed over to the two and forcefully broke them apart. Edie's look of utter shock slowly formed into a wicked yet proud smile as her apprentice activated her full power.

"Yuck. To think someone like you is trying it on with Godie Godkano? In your dreams, _Takashi Ugly!_" Limp-wristed, hand glued to hip and one hand being excessively used to accentuate her speech were all present as Takashi simply listened with a blank, speechless stare. "Just look at you! Shirt unbuttoned like you're some kind of pussy magnet; hands shoved in your pockets like you're all so cool and casual and full of swag! Have you really got no shame!?"

Finally building up the courage to try and defend himself, Takashi spoke up. "Hey, little girl you should watch your mouth. People like you---"

_*SLAP*_
​
Cutting him off at the speed of lightning was the red-hot backhand of Suzume letting the boy know whose bitch he was. "People like me? People like me and Godie Godkano are people you could never get! You won't even catch us talking to you in a friendly manner because you just smell of poverty and desperation! I won't even go into the cheap cologne you think is attractive because it would be a waste of my breath!!"

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 18, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Training Grounds; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 77: Before the Third Round, Training Days VI]​
_Speed Training I_​
With the sound of flesh slamming into ground dust rolls into the air, reaching for the heavens as Akane's body rag dolls from cloud. Coming to a stop just shy of six yards away, she struggles to pull herself to her knees. "You'll have to move much faster than that Akane, if you want to play keep away from me." her voice was very condescending. With light filtering though the dusty soil, one can make the outline of the Inuzuka, she stood there one hand on her left hip with the other pulled up to chest level. The angle of her head screamed that she wasn't paying attention to the girl on the ground, but the cuticles of her fingers instead.  

"You going to lay there all day? I let you rest didn't I?" the questions rolled like a one two jab to Akane's already deflated Ego. Mitsuki was going for blood on both the physical and mental level and Akane wasn't much for mentality. "Ah .... Ah..", "You what? Come now?" walking into the light she looked down on Akane like a predator ready to devour it's prey. The Inuzuka mentality was all or nothing and right now Akane was nothing, nothing but a knot on a log. And she was about to be cleaved off. "Stand up. We aren't done. Not by a long shot. We'll work that sluggishness off if it kills you." 

Akane's eyes widen and she quickly rolls to the side. In that same instant Mitsuki's fist slams into the  dirt where she was, "Quick" is bit, "But not quite quick enough!" using her fist as a swivel the animalistic Jonin spins, the tip of her toes slamming into Akane's flush red face. In slow motion one could watch as the flesh rippled like water as the shockwave from the blow traveled across the girl's face. Starting from her left cheek it rolled over her features until it hit the center. Her lip shake violently as blood spews from them. With an almost bone shattering snap her head is pulled to the right bringing her body into a top like spin. 

The blow was devastating to the point that the velocity of the imposed rotation kept Akane in one place instead of careening yards away from her teacher. "Secret Beast Taijutsu Art." is roared as the woman pulled herself to her feet. Arms whipping out she entangles Akane in a massive bear hug. Akane grunts. The force of the hug causes her to clench her teeth and close her eyes tightly. This was it, she knew it. She was about to die. "Burying FANG!" arching her back, Mitsuki pulls Akane into a rapid spin as she performs a short form back suplex. With a grinding thud Akane is driven into the earth of the training grounds. 

Rolling with the impact the Jonin lands on her feet while pulling Akane from the crater she dug with her. "Wake up." is snapped and with a toss Akane is thrown away like a bag of garbage.  "If you're this slow, you'll never be able to evade." in a blur of the Body Flicker the woman is over Akane again. "The KILLING BLOW!" A lump jumps in the redhead's throat. She just got her wits about her again and it looked as if Mitsuki was about to land a deadly blow on her, "Spinning AX!" the Inuzuka's body falls into a frontal rotation  like she were doing dozen's of front flips while hanging in mid air, but that was a mere illusion. The high speed of spinning only made it appear like she was floating. In all actuality like a meteor she was coming down for a crash landing, with Akane as the site of impact. 

Eyes widen with fear and sweat beaded on the young girl's brow. Her teacher was actually going to kill her. No more food, no more fun, she'd never see Kei again. Cook for her new sister. She'll never see the loving face of her mother or father again. Never hunt with her brother. It was over,  Mizuirono would be a lost sibling now. No.

NO, no, no NO!

It couldn't end this way! It simply couldn't. _'Come on! Activate dammit, FOUR LEGGED TECHNIQUE!'_ is thought. She can feel her body become lighter as Chakra envelopes her. She can see it. From the rotation Mitsuki's leg fires, this was the ax and Akane was the tree to be fell. In a hair's breadth of time Akane flips to her stomach and slams all limbs off the ground, "Passin' FANG!" is hollered. Throwing her body into a spin as she flies from Mitsuki's attack Akane just misses her date with the afterlife as her teacher slams into the ground a twinkle of an eye later. The ground shakes violently in the immediate area and a crater is dug from the impact of the woman's heel. "Don't Kill my SISTER!" Mizuirono yells. But her complaints are quickly halted by Fang who stepped between her and his partner. *"Settle down, she knows what she is doing. Akane isn't the first pup Mitsuki has trained."* his voice boomed with authority and for a measly half wolf, he quickly puts the pure blooded Dire Wolf in place. 

"That's good Akane." a cheerful voice rang from the plum of dirt, then walking into view the woman is seen clapping lightly. "Dat no way treat you student." Akane growled in a feral tone after she landed a second later. Face was racked with rage and the tears that ran down her cheeks quickly dried from the Chakra that lapped at them. Akane bared her fangs and started to stand. The Blue Chakra deepens in color, almost turning navy. Mitsuki's eyes widen, what was Akane doing? Did she pick up on her technique earlier. 

Muscle seemed to shift in Akane's body as she adapted the power that was meant for speed, for raw strength instead. Coming to a crouching stand she pulls her clawed hands before her. "I'm impressed Akane, you picked up on that quickly." Mitsuki's tone changed now, almost to that of a loving mother who's child had done her proud. "Short hand that Stance is called the Beast Imitating Human Technique. It shifts the muscle gained for speed from the Four Legged Technique to muscle for power." Akane wasn't listening though, this woman had just tried to kill her not once. But twice and her feral rage was peaking. She couldn't control it. She was very, very angry. "Bestialgan" is growled. Veins started to push up from Akane's eyes, but as the pupils shifted to that of the Byakugan, Akane's body freezes. 

A slit appeared at the center of each eye. Akane's body suddenly shudders in pain as the slit opens to a fang like pupil. Blood seeps from her tear ducts and an intense pain shot from her eyes, through her body. With a wail of pain Akane pulls her hands to her face cupping her eyes. With tears of blood streaming pass her hands she falls to the ground and convulses in pain as she sobs uncontrollably.

"Akane!","Akane!,"Akane!"*"Akane!"* 

All scream the girl's name simultaneously and run to her side. ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 18, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
_When Elements Collide, Second Strike, Part I_

______________________​
Ren lounged inside his room, giving an annoyed groan, shoving the glowing blue box away. "Why doesn't this thing have any information on that Jeeha guy?!" Every time he typed his name into the search engine, including the most ridiculous iterations he could think of and remember like J-Man and Dangerous J, no results turned up. Just how obscure was the guy he fought yesterday? Almost everybody he knew had at least a few tidbits of information on the Intelligence Network profiling system. Either Jeeha was hot shit and data on him was restricted or nobody knew of him except he and his teacher or somebody had gone out of their way to remove data on him.

Suddenly, Ren sprung up from the floor, moving so fast that his face almost hit the surface of his lighthouse. What had been the name of the boy's grandpa again? Shin Fū? The Houki had almost forgotten completely about the abrasive and curt sensei he had who was stood alongside next to him. Fingers dashing away at the keyboard, he quickly looked up 'Shin Fū' on the Intelligence Network's search engine. A single result came up, which he quickly opened.



> *Name:* Shin _'Ghost Hands'_ Fū
> *Birthdate:* February 8th
> *Gender:* Male
> *Age:* 63
> ...



Ren stared, incredulous. Was this it? The profile explained nothing about him beyond the guy basically being a very powerful dick with medical experience. He knew what a Grandmaster was, that they were ten of the strongest taijutsu users in the world, but what were all the other things on this profile? What were all these unexplained skills he had? The Houki slid his finger across the screen until he scrolled straight to the bottom. His eyes narrowed as the familiar 'padlock' icon popped up, indicating that the full content in this profile were locked away for higher ranking members. Irritably, he rubbed at the bridge of his nose with two hands and got out of bed. _"Screw this, I'm going to train,"_ he sulked, turning his lighthouse off.

---

Shutting the door behind him, Ren left the house, making sure his collar was done up properly first. That was a sobering experience. When he'd first gotten the lanterns, he thought they'd be a lot more useful. Thus far, with the exception of a few things, they'd been almost useless for gathering data on people. Everyone he tried to look up was 'classified' or 'high ranking' and, thus, required higher permissions. Permissions which the Houki did not have access to. "Such bullshit..." he mumbled.

"Yo!" A voice called behind him, almost causing Ren to jump up in surprise. He resisted the urge, though, turning around slowly. Quite noticeably, the Houki's face dropped, not even attempting to hide the look of irritation and distaste. "Hey, man, what's with the glum look?" he asked.

For all that it'd be worth, Ren really wanted to reply with 'you', but decided against it. Jeeha hadn't exactly done anything _wrong_, except find him at a bad time. Wait, how did he find him in the first place? "... how do you know where I live?" he asked, audibly echoing his thoughts and giving it a voice. 

Jeeha laughed, lifting up a bag of groceries in Ren's face. "Bro, I was just doing some grocery shopping. G was getting all salty about the lack of, er, salt and stuff around the house so I offered to do some shopping for him. On the way back, I noticed you walking out your house and, well..." he gave a shrug. 

_"Lovely. A coincidence,"_ Ren thought grimly. He hated coincidences. Quiet and not yet responding to Jeeha, Ren looked up at the sky, lamenting, "_What else have you got to screw with me, God_?" 

"Yo, Ren!" Makoto's loud voice echoed across the streets like the sound of heavy drums. Oblivious to the various stares from onlooking shoppers and the elderly at his bright purple jumpsuit, the boy eagerly jogged towards his friend, delivering an enthusiastic slap on the back. "You're up early!"

At this, the only thing the Houki could do was draw a hand to his face in a pained attempt not to scream to the heavens. _"I hate you."
_


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2014)

_ Edie Nakano_
 *LIQUID TIME ARC*
 ELASTIC HEART
  *PART 8

*​Chuckling at her rabid little white knight, Edie  had decided that maybe that was enough having seen the tears slowly  forming in Takashi's eyes. "Alright Suzume, I think he's slayed. Good job th-"

 Pushing a firm hand towards Edie's face, she went on to snap back with something the heiress never thought she would here. "Not now Godie, I'm not done! As I was saying..."

 Super-bitch Suzume went back on her vocal rampage, slowly reducing what  was left of Takashi to dust. However, it didn't last nowhere near as  long as a cold, chilling aura began to fill the room. It was something  that broke the restraints on Takashi's tears, letting them stream down  his cheeks with raw fear. Trembling, he pointed behind Suzume with a  whimper.

 "_*What!?*_" She hissed. "What are you looking at, cretin!?"

 "_*SU-ZU-ME...*_"​
 Killing her bitch mode faster than she slapped Takashi, Suzume quickly  returned to her old self and joined the boy with trembling lips and  tear-filled eyes. 

 "Y-Y-Yes, Nee-San?"

 As if possessed by a demon, Edie's hair was levitating around her as two  demonic red glows emitted from the shadow over her eyes. Cracking her  knuckles, she asked her sister a simple question. 

*"WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY TO ME?"*


"Hahahaha, t-t-t-that's a good question, Nee-San! I-I kinda..."

"*YOU 'KINDA' WHAT?*"​
 The world was completely consumed with darkness. All that stood before  Suzume's eyes was the overbearing presence of a scorned Edie Nakano.  Just looking into her red orbs would strike death on any unsuspecting  human. While having her Edie-inspired mode activated quelled any  memories created while under it's impression, she felt if she tried her  hardest to convince her sister that she was truly sorry, she might  return to normal. "I kinda... forgot... B-But whatever I did, I'm super-super sorry and I really hope you can forgive me! I'll never do it again!!"  Suzume dropped to her knees and bowed as if asking a goddess for mercy.  The sassy devil seemed to ponder the apology given before finally  making a conclusion. By now Takashi had use this distraction to escape  from the girls, almost slipping on the floor as he did, leaving just the  girls to sort out the issue looming over their heads. 

 Hearing no answer from her Nee-San, Suzume peaked her head up just an inch. "N-Nee-San? Are you okay? I-I'm sorry..." Tears began to trickle down her cheeks, mixing with her mascara to create a black watery mess upon her face. "I truly am sorry! P-Please, find it in your heart to forgive me---!!"

 *"YOU..."* Was  yelled as if spoken by a wild animal, causing Suzume to return to her  ball with haste. She kept her face buried in her hands, not even daring  to look up once more.

 "... Are forgiven."

 _What?_ Did she hear that right? Her Nee-San had actually forgiven her? _For real!?_ She opened her blue eyes to see the darkness had been dispelled and she was back in the hallway of the _Sakura Haruno Medical Academy_ with Edie returned to normal. However, there was a chilling smile upon her face.

 "Hopefully we won't have anymore problems~" 

 The  samurai breathed the biggest sigh of relief. There was nothing that  brought her greater pain than to imagine a world where Edie disliked  her. It was probably worse than Edie dying! (Never again Suzume!) She  scolded, making a mental note to never disrespect Edie like that again or lose her life for it. 

 With that out of the way, the girls continued along  their way to the sports hall where the party was in full swing. Edie  couldn't help but turn her nose up with disgust at how poor the quality  of the party was. The music was being blasted out of a pair of a stereo  system that was probably older than Edie while the decorations were  half-assed at best. She was certain that Kuriyama had acted on the cheap  and just had the younger years create them as part of some cute little  'art project' so they felt like they was contributing. 

 Seeing that Edie wasn't impressed, Suzume matched her sneer. "This isn't up to our standards, is it Nee-San?" 

 "Not at all..." She muttered although there was some positive out of this - Suzume was starting to discern between class and trash. "You're learning though!"

 Kuriyama  soon approached the girls, wearing a very cheesy party dress that  showed her age more than anything. With a big glass of red wine in her  hand, she greeted them with a tipsy smile.

 "Glad you could make it Edie!" She then noticed Suzume who was now slightly taller than her after a recent growth spurt. "I see you brought along your friend too! Good to see you, Suzume-san." The girl gave a short wave in response as Kuriyama took a long sip of her wine. "So  how are you girls liking the party so far? I had some of the First  Years do the decorations while the Second and Third Years help set it  up. A good team effort, don't you think!?"

 The snob couldn't help but smirk._ She was right._  Kuriyama had cheapened out for this party which was nothing but  unacceptable given the amount of funding this Academy gets. Unless on a  scholarship, all students pay tuition with Edie's own father  contributing about 50% of the budget. A miniscule fraction of that  would've provided them with a thriving venue and a red carpet even with  the media swarming about.

 "It's... Passable."  Edie didn't want to lie. She wanted to tell the Headmistress exactly  what she thought of this pathetic excuse for a party. However, that  would mean potentially causing drama, leading to a few other things  which eventually ends at the loss of her credit card. Yes, it was _that_ much of a deal to Edie.

_"*Drink drink drink drink drink drink!!*"_​
 The  chanting of teenagers interrupted their boring conversation, drawing  attention to the makeshift mini-bar created from a simple table. Ryoko  Hyūga was there, tossing down shot after shot with the encouragement of  her peers. She finished the last blue shot and even licked the last drop  out to the cheers of the kids.

 _(Disgusting...)_  Edie thought to herself, a grimace slowly forming on her face. This  girl was just pure trash. Not only was she hanging around with every  shirtless male at her Beach Party but she was ruining her Chūnin Exam  celebration party just to get off her face! Suzume and Kuriyama simply  watched with drinks in their hands as Edie stormed over. The drunken  Hyūga Princess glanced up from her drinks to see a certain blonde shooting her glares of death.

 "Edie!  So glad you could maaaake it!" She slurred before bursting into a fit  of giggles. There was sniggers and snorts amongst the crowd as Edie  pouts her lips.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 18, 2014)

*Sins of the Father Mini Story*

*[Land of Waterfalls]​*
[Sins of the Father Pt. IV]​
*-15 Years Ago*

"I never knew any of that?" Ryota states. By now his hand was firmly cupped to his chin as they swam along. The large alligator lightly chuckled as all manner of swamp critter got out of her way. "Tell me, if you don't mind Decarbia, do you know why this information hasn't been passed down by our tribes?" the question seemed to hang in the air as the great beast was allowed to think on it. Her almost golden eyes roll back to him and a sigh can almost be made out. "Human nature would be my best guess Hyuga." is the reply given. It was almost bitten as if it made the reptilian sick or angry. Ryota caught a lump in his throat, he struck a nerve that he didn't mean too. See, to most of the animal kingdom humans were nothing more than arrogant rungs on a ladder. They believed themselves to be on top, but were nothing more than war mongers and habitat destroyers. 

"Humans, they believe themselves so high and mighty. The war with one another simply based on trivial facts like looks or beliefs. We animals take the brunt of these wars and your so called innovations. They take our homes and kill our kind. It is this arrogance that erases true history from the lips of man." seemed that Decarbia was on a rant now and her powerful tail picked the speed up as if to protest her anger. "When the Civil War finally ended in a truce, both sides came up with their own oral history, erasing the darkest moments of the past away. Blood written history is hard to hide though, and we animals are left to carry on the traditions of human folly. Learn this well Ryota, history is the most important aspect of any learning. Humans need to know that if one doesn't learn from the mistakes of their pasts. They are bound to repeat them over and over again." the words rolled into the Bayou like a toxic brew which left the man stricken for what to say.

"I apologize Decarbia, I didn't mean to get you upset." is offered a moment or two later. A low laugh rolled into the waters, "Do not apologize for wanting to learn of a history that many choose to ignore, you are a rare human Ryota. Keep that level head on you and give this child a chance." ever the tempered beast Decarbia spoke with wisdom that most humans would never come to understand. Ryota nods, he would take these words to heart. Midday was now upon them and the friendlier creatures of the swamp started to follow behind the old alligator as she made her way to Junzo. "How well can you hold your breath human?" the Question caught  Ryota by surprise, but after a moment of silence he is able to respond.

"All Seekers are taught the Water Breathing Technique. So M'Lady. As long as you need me too.", "Good, hold on then. We're taking a short cut." Ryota gasps as the large beast snapped her tail and rapidly started to dive. He almost had no time to form the appropriate seals. But with a final combination he finishes the Jutsu before his head goes under. 

Now fully submerged Decarbia was capable of her full speed despite the drag Ryota added to her body. In contrast the man placed his hands on her back locking them, like his feet, in place with Chakra so he isn't simply flung away in the current she was creating. At this rate, they'd be upon Junzo in an hour's time.

_-Junzo, One Hour Later_ 

A small fishing boat almost capsizes as the large form of Decarbia breaks the waters. The man wails like a woman while he tries to catch his balance. "Hey wat..." the man's balled fist quickly falls to his side, then is pulled behind his back as the large body of the reptile dwarfed his fifteen foot long boat. On it's back Ryota stood again his dark red eyes cut forward and  stern look on his face. Moments later Decarbia makes landfall sliding up the bank as to allow Ryota to get off with out getting wetter. To announce their presence Decarbia roars loudly to get peoples attention, which works greatly to Ryota's favor and a small group starts to gather. 

"What is all this commotion?" an elderly voice asks and soon the crowd parts allowing a smaller group of men and women to make their way up to the new comers. Ryota bowed than sat on a knee, "Hyuga, Ryota of Eikichi." is stated as he pushed a fist into the soft soil. This group was known as the Ring of Five. Each tribe in Ellesmere had a Ring of five, they were respected elders that played council to the Grand Elder of the tribe. "We know who you are Seeker." a woman states. Ryota looks up, it was Suzu? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yomohiro, Suzu?
Grand Elder of Junzo



"Get out of the mud child, no need to dirty yourself for old coots like us." the warm woman laughed as she walked pass her Ring Council. "Welcome to Junzo, Ryota. Though I thought that we'd have heard from the Twelve Tribes before they sent someone." the woman states offering her arm to be taken. "I'm afraid that Umi is still in her meeting over the subject. I came here to simply meet the girl that is wanted to be my son's life partner." Ryota replies as respectfully as he could muster while still bowing. Suzu? smiles and grabs his arm. Looping it in her's she pulled him up.  "That is quite understandable child, our histories have been bathed in blood. We here in Junzo are hoping to put that all behind us now." the woman states while Ryota stood at her behest.  "Come, lets go and see young Nozomi. I'm sure you'll like her. She is first of Yomohiro blood to be born with sight of eye." is hummed. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 18, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[The Truth Behind Lies III]​
_Level Five_

Some time had passed and Suzume found herself getting groggy. After getting a belly full of actual food her body had relaxed and the lumpy bed actually felt inviting. So while waiting on her new friend, or who she hoped was a friend, Miyah to see if she could get her hands on some paper, paint and a brush Suzume allowed herself to lay down.  She had a rough night's sleep the night before.  A stomach in knots and apprehension over being in a jail full of murderers and rapist made for a very uneasy situation that would leave most sane people in a constant state of perpetual paranoia. With a light yawn Suzume stretches out her body and rolls over on her side. The bed creaks loudly under the massive weight of her bones and body. Eyes slowly closing she sighs, she was now resigned to live her life her. By the time she got out, she'd be old and gray. No one would want her. Her family will have forgotten about her and her Nee-San will have moved on.

Probably married and had children. Suzume would be alone in a cold world. ~

_-A few Hours Later_

The door to the cell opens with a pop, "Suzume! <3 I have some ... good.. Suzume?" 

The woman paused and almost dropped the supplies that she had acquired for the young girl. Suzume sat in the corner of her cell. Opposite the chains that once bound her in place. She had her knees dug into her chest and her entire body seemed to shake like a leaf on tree caught in a fierce breeze. "Suzume, what's wrong!?" is asked with a sense of earnest. The guard darted over to the girl and knelt to her. Tears rolled down the child's cheeks. Miyah cupped Suzume's chin and pulled the pre-teen's gaze to her's. "Suzume. SUZUME can you hear me!" is shouted. But all that is given in return is short, gasped sobs. 

"Mommy" is cried as the girl pulled herself into Miyah's arms. Tears and snot rolled from the land of Iron native as she cried.~ 

_- - - It was like a flickering TV. Wires as sharp or sharper than her own sword cut through the air. Suzume's baby blue eyes widened. Her voice went silent. She couldn't speak. She couldn't move. Another flash, she felt the steel in the air - - - -

'I couldn't think. This seemed all too impossible to be real and I felt my mouth run dry. I fought with ever ounce of fiber in my body not to throw up as I choked on the scene that played out before my eyes. I can feel my head moving. Why, I couldn't tell you. Maybe it was instinct. Maybe it was curiosity on a morbid level. All I can say is, I wish that my body never acted. The thin wires that danced through my field of vision were just a prelude. The man that guarded me didn't even notice them dancing in the air. He was putting the radio he was just speaking on back up. 

He gives me a cheerful smile. I see his mouth open and his lips move But I hear not the first word. All I see is the deadly metal that is starting to wrap his throat and body. I want to cry to him as he seemed to assure me that the train only stopped for repairs. The clicking of the door behind us, however, dispelled that notion in my mind. My eyes cut from him on instinct. As if drawn by the devil himself. In the window of the door I see her for the first time. Well not her to be exact. 

That silhouette.



I didn't know who it was, but they filled me with dread. The man that stood watch over me seemed to get the same feeling as he quickly turned on his heel. Again I try to warn him, but the words claw at my throat. My heart then feels with a dread that sinks to the pit of my stomach. Long dark strands of hair break the compartment's threshold. I hear the guard issue a verbal command, but his words are cut short. I feel the metal air in the air grow taught. From there my lungs cried as I felt as if I were in a vice grip. I felt it as much as I heard it, my heart was beating so loud it threatened to burst from my breast. The steel sang a song I didn't want to hear as I was snapped from my stupor.

What was that? It was warm and running down my face.  Was I crying again? I force my hand to move. I had too. Turning from the door as it flung open I bring a hand to my face and wipe it. Pulling back I see it. Smeared across my pretty white glove was blood. Whose though. That is when I heard that sound. Like wet towels hitting the ground. From the corner of my eye I can see the guard literally fall into chunks of flesh, bone and hair. I wanted to cry. I wanted to scream. All I could do though is feel my eyes dilate. I try to make a move, but I freeze at the feel of something being slipped under my neck.'

*"Now, lets not do anything you'll regret now."*



'Her eyes were cold, they ran chills up my spine. I could sense and smell it on her. Blood, the iron in it called to me. She seemed to have bathed in it. I swallow hard. She was the reaper and I was the wheat. My life, as short as it had been, was now in her hands. I could do nothing more than pray she didn't snuff it out.' ~~_

Suzume cried uncontrollably in Miyah's shirt. Pulling the guard closer she rocked in her arms. It wasn't often. But these terrors  came to Suzume. It was a mark that marred her young life and when it came knocking all she could do is cry and cry. There wasn't really anyone she could talk to either. She wasn't a trained Shinobi. Though she trained as a Samurai, she'd seen no real battle. No real death. It was new to her. And the amount of blood and gore was too much for her. She was in shock back then and her adrenaline kept her head together. But when alone and in the dark, she was vulnerable. There in the dead of night, the monsters could get her. Drag her kicking and screaming from her sheets and under the bed to hell. 

"It.. it was.." is sniffed and cried

"So scary" ~~~


_With Gina_

"Tell me, Ms. Kurihara. What is it you know about my dear sister's demise." 

"Well for the first thing Master Sato, it's that she isn't dead." ~~~~


----------



## Cjones (Jul 18, 2014)

*Hisashi*

_*The Calling VI*
Prince of Clowns III_

**Huff**

Fatigue had slowly began to set in on me as our battle against one of the progenitor?s of my bloodline, the Clown Prince Zero, continued on with no virtual end in sight. My stance had begun to grow sloppier and my grip steadily grew more tremulous, I had the hardest time keeping my bow up in my line of sight to focus in on Zero. The last shot of my arrow managed to pierce through his knee yet again as he stood over Zell originally prepared to strike. I had no clue what was going on, but that normally grandiose shade of yellow that emitted from my fellow compeer appeared to shift and change in appearance; however, he hadn?t moved and was easy pickings for that manically monstrous jester. There was no why I was going to let that happen. And it seemed my continued interference was beginning to wear on the nerves of our opponent. 

The arrow I shot quickly vanished as Zero surged electricity to the limb, turning his attention toward me with a look of indignation. The ambience of his blood lust hit me like a powerful tidal wave, it was enough for me to perceive him as something more than what he was, like the embodiment of everything I despaired. He wasn?t hiding his desire to run me through. I just didn?t want to believe it no matter how obvious he made it. I just couldn?t bring myself to accept the reality of the situation that someone of my own blood.

Was really trying to kill me. 

?I get it, the obvious answer in front of me. You?re jealous? Paying too much attention to someone else? Well, this kid isn?t going anywhere, so allow you?re ancestral father to take up some familial time with you by beating that pussy blood out of you.? 

*TWISH*

A dark pall appeared encompassing my entire body while my eyes bulged with the awareness that, unlike all the other times, I was unable to even register his movement. There wasn?t a kick off nor a blur, he was he just there, upon me, my body unable to act as he looked down at me with a menacing glare from his Rimen Sharingan. 

*SNAP*

With one casual swipe he cut my bow clean in two, then suddenly his swipe roared with an electric current right behind it turning my weapon into nothing but ashes. 

*BAM*

The air forcefully expelled from lungs was sharp, almost strident as I found myself looking down toward the floor. A well placed punch seated deep into my gut as saliva escaped out of my mouth, he hit me just that hard. 

*BIFF*

My mouth was promptly closed as my teeth clicked together under near enough force to crack the entire front row. My decent became ascent as Zero gave me an uppercut with the added cackle of electricity that surged through parts of my body. Finally a splitting pain in my side as he swung his leg directly into my side, propelling me through the air and barreling hard against the floor like a rag doll. My body was racked with incredible pain, so much so that Zero could casually stroll over towards me with no need for speed, all I could do was wobbly to my feet. There was nothing I could do, I was completely at his mercy. 

*BAM*

I tumbled over again only to be pulled into a sickening impact with his knee that snapped my head backwards which was immediately caught in his iron grip. His movements weren?t wasted as he rapidly introduced me to his knee multiple times before axle kicking me into an intimate embrace with the floor. He had every attention of beating the ?pussy?, as he said, out of him. I assume once he was through rag dolling me all over the place, he was going to take my body. My body lifted off the ground as he dangled me by my silver locks. His lone Rimen eye looked on me with a disgusting mixture of enjoyment and disappointment. 

?This hurts you a lot more than it hurts me boyo, but you can take one helluva punch. After you, I?ll kill that other kid next.? 

My gazed narrowed to some distance behind him to see Zell still hunched over unmoving. I couldn?t let him kill Zell, not while I was still alive. It would go against everything I was taught as a medical shinobi. I could almost feel the vigor of something welling up inside of me as I thought about our survival. I wasn?t going to let neither of us die here, it was an incomprehensible thought as long I could still breathe. 

?K, keh, you hit like a b-? 

*POW*

The taste of copper filled my mouth as Zero gave me a right hook to the jaw blasting me onto the ground. 

?No respect for your elders.? 

*No matter how powerful he was, I wasn?t going to let him kill me. *

Zero grabbed me by the back of my mane and flung me into the air. My body was contorted and shook violently as I became his punching bag. A high-speed display of rapid fires, ranging from kicks, punches, elbows and head-butts. In a final power play I was hit with an overhead double axel and sent soaring toward the ground. In the blink of an eye Zero had appeared beside me with added speed, gripping his hand around my throat. A sonic boom sounded through the room, the sheer speed he was moving shook the realm as we hit the ground like an explosion. The crater he planted me in seemed to stretch on forever and in the overcast of debris my body shot out of it as a tumbled across the floor. 

*No matter how bad this beating, I wasn?t going to let him kill me.* 

The overcast vanished in a whirl as Zero?s body glowed with a brilliant red hue. It seemed as if he was ready for the finishing blow. 

*No matter what his reason, I wasn?t going to let him kill me.* 

*Ba-dum Ba-dum*

I felt another pulsing sensation, much different than the one brought on by the jester. It was more warming and embracing. Steadily, with moans and groans, I tried to pull myself up to my feet. 

*No matter who he was, I wasn?t going to let him kill me.* 

I barely managed to make it to one knee as I looked up to see him once again standing over me, the look of a predator about to snatch the life of his prey but I refused to let that happened. There was no why I was going to let him or ?they? or whoever the fuck called this place home take Zell or my body. Because as long as I could still breathe, I wasn?t allowed to die, period. 

*?I?M NOT GOING TO LET YOU KILL US RYUHO!?* 

In my defiance of death a blinding hue lit up my position. A great burst of chakra that caught even Zero by surprise, enveloped my entire person before vanishing in the familiar sparkle of my arrows. I stood poised on one knee with a blinding hue of red and silver encompassing my hand. A bow was held firmly in my hand, the entire thing almost akin to glowing embers as it swayed. A pure manifestation of a bow made from chakra. Red and silver, the bow strings attached by two circular nodes. I had no idea how I was able to do this, here and now, but I wasn?t complaining. The only thought in my mind was back to my medical training and the one rule that spurred on my defiance of death. 

?I shall never die as long as even one person in my platoon still breathes, that is why?? 

The circular disks began to rotate producing red sparks as I pulled back on the near transparent strings. The back and sides of entire connected twine began to glow as a crimson red arrow twice the size of my normal bolts materialized onto the bow. 

*WHOOSH*

A powerful flurry of wind enveloped my area as the arrow shot off with the deep wail of a locomotive. Immediately my bow dematerialized as I fell to both my hands and knees, pouring with sweat. Zero met it head on in a volatile collision as they fought of dominance, yet the arrow somehow proved powerful enough to push him back, his feet ripping up the floor of the White Room giving more than enough breathing room before it finally erupted into a brilliant flash of crimson that lit the room crimson. 

**Huff* *Huff* *Huff**

?That pussy blood you called it? Is the reason I?m a fucking medical ninja.?​


----------



## Bringer (Jul 18, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

Pathetic. The powerful gale from its wings were avoided with a mere body flicker away from the range of the attack. As the dragon prince's sprint ceased his bare draconic feet dragged against the thick snow before coming to a halt. It would seem as the beasts attention had turned on his team. Good... Because now he'd strike it where it was vulnerable. He sprinted around the dragon as it was too busy putting fear in the hearts of the other members of team A. The beast could devour them... It didn't matter much. With a powerful bound and focusing chakra onto the feet Ryu landed on the dragons tail. The scales were both a blessing and a curse, for although they protected him, it made the dragon unable to feel anything that touched him.

_"From the tail."_ Ryu body flickered once more scaling the dragon. _"Onto the back."_ Ryu ran upside the dragons back for a long time. This was truly a gigantic being. _"Past the wings, and on to the neck."_ He continued to push forward, slowing down as he didn't want to waste all of his chakra. _"On top of the head."_ His hand went into his tool pouch and not long after he stuck a paper bomb on the dragons head. _"And finally... Downwards to the dragons eye."_ He leapt down from its head and outstretched his draconic arm, reaching out for the dragons eye with his claws. 

His claws dug into the vulnerable eye of the beast, and that was when the dragon prince brought his next hand to the dragons eye, making it so both his claws were digging into the the fragile area. The beast let out a painful roar, but Ryu wasn't done. The eye was large, bigger than Ryu, so as the beast tried to shake Ryu off he hung on tightly with his claws that were stuck in the dragons eyes. He began to move his claws about. "Dragon." He muttered as it continued it's attempt to shake him off. With the dragons keen sense of hearing he could hear the prince well. "Don't take such tone of authority when you yourself were captured to fight in these exams."

Suddenly the dragons painful roaring stopped. *"My tone of authority?"* Its voice boomed. *"Must I remind you that you are human, and yet you underestimate your own kind. The fact that you possess a soul of a dragon does not change that."* What was going on? It was now unphased from Ryu's assault. *"The woman named Benten isn't to be underestimated, even to my kind young prince."* With a final shake Ryu couldn't hang onto the dragons eye, and was sent flying away into the snow. The force of it had him dragged across snow creating a deep trench. Before he could even get out of the newly created trench of snow, the dragon was already near him. Its clawed hands picked up the prince from the trench.

It held Ryu upwards staring right at him with its working eye. It began to apply pressure so it could slowly squeeze the life out of the teen. The prince had trouble breathing, but managed to say one more thing. "I grow tired of your arrogance."

*"Allow me to relieve you of that burden."* Throwing the prince into the air, he landed right into the dragons mouth to be swallowed. Now that he was finished, the dragon turned to both Hatori and Akane. *"Now."* He paused. *"Where were we before I was so rudely interrupted?"*


----------



## Bringer (Jul 18, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

It wouldn't take a expert to know that he was painfully outclassed against this woman. There was only one way he could win this. Charging at the women with a full sprint he closed in, before using his draconic strength to jump over the woman. His tail reached into his ninja pouch and pulled out a kunai with a flash bomb attached to it. Tilting his head to look back at the teen, his tail threw the kunai. As he landed from his bound, he had hoped the flash bomb could distract the woman. Using the body flicker technique Ryu sprinted away... Heading straight to Taneda. A fair fight would've went south, so this was his only chance at victory. As he closed in on the nuisance of a ninja, his tail wrapped around him tightly, and lifted him off the ground. Ryu turned. With his newly required hostage, the Hyuga heiress would have to hesitate before striking seeing how she would be in risk of hurting her peer. 

*Hyūi Furīman*

This was not how Hyūi expected everything to turn out. Things were supposed to go a lot smoother. However everything wasn't lost... He could still do this. The plan was different though, what he had to do was simple. Cut down every leaf shinobi, leaving no one to protect the maid. It wasn't a tactic he preferred to use, but he had no option. The first person to be killed would be Edie. 

As the train cart flew at the young Chunin, he sprinted right at it focusing chakra into his feet and began to scale up along the train cart. As he reached the top he jumped, allowing the train cart to pass right under him. Before even landed on the ground he dropped a smoke bomb that engulfed both him and the daughter of Natsu Nakano. This time she would die for sure.

Using the empty cicada technique, Hyūi projected his voice right behind her. "Over here." Doing this would make her turn around suspecting that the young child was behind her. While she did this he sprinted at where she last was before he threw the smoke bomb, and swung is katana to decapitate the girl.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 18, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

The teen didn't know what was weirder. That this dragon acted like the notorious Edie Nakano he met back in the forest of death... Or the fact that his teammate in a Akatsuki uniform was turned on by said dragon. Suddenly his focus was back on as Zenchi began to speak. He mentioned something about the dragons wing... But why would he target there? The wings weren't a vital spot to hit it. Regardless. "I'm way ahead of you."

Preforming a flurry of hand seals the ivory haired shinobi shot out a stream of water at the dragon. This was the Wild Water Wave technique. As the stream connected to the dragon... It was totally unphased. *"Thanks. The two of you were making me so dry I needed that."* The beast outstreched a draconic limb and with a single claw flicked Hado away, ceasing the jutsu.

*Shurui Yamanaka*

*"You see, all the dragons that were captured have a special ability. One had invisibility, one had fear inducing toxin. You catch my drift. I have the strongest hidden ability out of all of them though... Bitch mode."* Using it's draconic limb once more the dragon reached for its head and picked up... Shurui. Shurui had used her speed to get behind the dragon while Hado distracted it with that technique.

The self entitled dragon brought Shurui near its face, and gave off a grin with its sharp teeth. The Yamanaka had tried to struggle, but it was to no avail. She didn't have the strength to break for its grip. Before the dragon did anything its attention turned to Zenchi. *"You little pervert, what do you think I am? One of those woman who's paid to eat in front of dirty little men like you?"* Pivoting three hundred and sixty degrees the beast swung its tail at Zenchi to send him flying away. Its eye then turned back to Shurui. *"On second thought, I don't eat broke bitch."* The dragon tossed Shurui away, her landing making a snow crater.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 18, 2014)

*Dream Of The Tormented*












Upon the instance where time placed infinity upon these soiled hands of mines, which stared a grandeur where men held no true purpose but that of breathing of which had the quality of a measure where lives birthed equal meaning... An artwork of masterful hands in which men tremble the very essence of understanding. Upon this existence where I held no barring, no dominion I witnessed a world of darkened thoughts and lucid dreams. A hope that screams bellowed under the guise of a bias so evidently prudent and glistening in imagination where the bubbles that birth thoughts hid under the spectrum of dark corners and cells which held little to no meaning. A fear of which I was saddened to have impede the thought to immerse. And it wasn't until I noted that I had died that these resolutions and forsaken dreams were but always a fragmented lucidity of the imagination. Lyrical sense of hidden incarcerated imagination held aback through a momentary thought which poisoned thought, a instance where my memory burned itself into the essence of eternity. And nothing but shadows roamed... Where loneliness curved, and where I'd spend the rest of my spiritual existence... dreading the moment I forgot to live.

Within the spiral of bequeathed hatred, brought upon a salvation so illusionary, no more than the zealots that preach a name which hears no sound becomes apparent in a space, where void souls eek out the existential promises unkept by a force built upon their fragile moral truth. The lyricism of a  pantheon of biased and conducive weakens the average walking soulless entities that roams this saddened an pathetic world. Built upon murderous plagues which view strength in merits of killing the rest, as if all lives were chosen to simply die at the hands of the strong where it seemed to have truly manifested a vision of such marvelous benignant lies where a settlement placed upon a dark hamlet nearing the edge of chaotic abyss in which men fail to truly understand the consequence of being strong.

Wherein in weakness a deeper root is seeded upon the very soul that prowls for larger meaning and the cycle renews a parliament of structured madness. Happiness would never truly exude true emotions and I am sicked that I have lived this life once more. I dread eternally into a lagoon of meaningless ideals and morals which had killed my very sense of reason and veiled the only light that had brought my optimism to become the nihilistic perception that's protruded against my own will. There are no lives that begets from the earth that hails from a societal standpoint of vanity, selfishness and greatly a manifestation of personal worth. I've witnessed as this corrosive thought poisons ever movement of my mind and truly it pains me to see the world in such a negative mindset. 

I searched for a greater death in which I hadn't the chance to envision such tragedy. And the thought became almost elusive... transcendent. I worshiped the thought like a deity and fell in love with it. My heart beats with every passing moment I envision such marvelous beauty of a world where I so truly am suppose to be granted what I lost. Misfortune is simply a result of my own lack of true strength, the strength to continue with an ideal and not allow the greater of the evil to elude me with their lies. I will soon courteously bring about the madness of which many speak to be erroneous. The laborious task of which every unnecessarily angered soul does not seem to fully understand. The strength of that that resonates on every single soul. The power to understand what forces is that guide the man to desperation. The evoking truth that forever lays hidden. The lock to the heart of which my madness is bequeathed from. I am a knight of which had suffered from wounds so deeply scarred into my flesh that the most prominent of surgeons would awe at me with blatant pity of a walking man awaiting it's imminent death.   

We are all living upon a dream where we ourselves are the protagonist of our own world. And so to commence the cycle I will start by dragging all those who stop me... 

Failure will not end me...  ​


----------



## Vergil (Jul 18, 2014)

*Mion*

Her miraculous recovery was adding to her legend. Clearly Sensei was in on this but to what end? What was his plan? And who even was he?

At the moment it suited Mion but she knew it was probably not going to last. As the old saying went 'Trust is a dagger pointed at your own heart' and obviously faith was the biggest type of trist but for her to blindly trust Sensei was not quite in tune with Mion's nature. Still, she would allow this to go on as it suited her. She was giving her first proper sermon as Head Priestess, which was a little surreal for her. To be stood on the pulpit and looking down at the expectant eyes revering everything you were and their ears hungrily taking in every word that was said. For so long she had been in that position as a person looking for guidance. Wisdom. In Konoha the priests were fairly knowledgeable, but how many had truly gone through what she had? Actually walked even a step in the shoes of Jashin? Not too many she wagered.

What she spoke about was sacrifice, hardship, forging a path on their own. Things that weren't taught to them. All they had been taught was fear. The wrath of Jashin - all to keep them subservient so that when the former Head priest would make his move they would be all too willing to serve. It made her sick. Her aim was to spread the glory of Jashin to all parts of the world. make his presence felt and if they did not kneel they would meet their judgement. When it came to faith, this was the only way. Those that would shun Jashin were the ones that the world was better off without as it was they who were the type to put Him to His death.

Mion gripped the wooden stand as she spoke. The entire Jashin order needed an overhaul. This church needed discipline.

"From today there will be daily whippings. Most of you are soft. I've heard screams and pleading coming from those chambers. Your mind is not clear, you cannot even blot out the pain or keep your bodies from involuntarily crying out. Your soft skin will bear the scars - a sign of your love for Jashin. Your mind needs to be able to love Jashin even in tumultuous times - right now you are weak and that is a sure fire way to gain my ire."

"After a few days, we shall go to the town of Hinowa and convert it. We shall gain new followers and you need to be able to train them and love Jashin. How can you do so if your own heart is not strong? So I want you all to feel the Touch of Jashin on your body. Only the truly faithful can know His touch and know joy."

Mion beamed. She had conquered it so had a right to boast; besides it gave the peons something to aim for. The words definitely had struck a chord. The members looked fired up; a little apprehensive, but fired up. Mion nodded to the guards who took them downstairs one by one. with distinct orders to be 'rough'.

Next she paid a visit to the Templars.

As Head Priest now they were all too willing to explain their order to her. Those that nullified chakra as it was that which took away the people from believing in Jashin. 

"So...are my powers a curse then?" Mion asked condescendingly.

"No Miss, of course not. For you to be so blessed by Jashin, your chakra is a gift to be used. Just as ours serve a purpose to Him, as do yours."

"Yes, I am well aware of that." Mion snapped, becoming increasingly irritated by this man. 

"Of course Miss, I never meant offense." the Templar said on bended knee.

"Yes well. How many Templars are fully trained in this Church?" Mion asked.

"Only a few My lady. The training is very selective, only a handful of people can master it. At present we have 5 Templars here." 

Mion pondered. Five was not enough to do anything of significance, but it would be enough for them to become teachers. "Very well. I have large plans and want Templars here to be limited to teaching. Of course train, to keep your instincts sharp, but you will be training a larger group of Templars. All those that I convert will be put through the process."

"My lady, the process of becoming a Templar has the chance that the subject will die. The ritual is...harrowing."

Mion raised an eyebrow. "You know as I do sacrifices in the name of Jashin are a thing to be happy about. Concern for those that undertake the ritual should not be an issue as they will be embraced into the arms of Our God. I recommend that you join some of our brothers and sisters in the chambers to reacquaint yourself with his notion. Think about only this as you take 50 lashings." Mion demanded

The Templar bowed and nodded. "Yes My Lady, I thank you for showing me my error. Glory be to Jashin."

"Glory to you all." Mion nodded as the Templar made his way down. Perhaps a week of this with one days rest, then they would march on Hinowa. Then on other villages around the Fire country. Clearly the recruitment effort was nowhere near large or proactive enough.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 18, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron: Ren's Darkness, Part XII_

______________________​
Unbeknownst to the members of the group, there was one particular trait in the dragon's breath which it had neglected to mention. Not out of malice, but genuine forgetfulness; to begin with, it was an ability he rarely used. Zirconis was a dragon who valued honour and a good, proper duel with his opponent(s). This particular ability of his went against those beliefs. It relied on the preying of an opponent's inner weakness and dishonorable deception. Each dragon had an ability and various traits unique to them, blessed from birth by their guardian deity?the aptly named Dragon God. Some had high levels of tolerance towards heat and the ability to breathe ice on top of fire. One of his peers had a speed-based constitution and the ability to form razor-winds with his wings. 

Zirconis had been granted vitality and life-force; the immeasurable power of survival, against all odds. Most would have been slain already by the amount of damage he took, but he survived. Though he lamented, as his innards slowly spread across the cave floor, perhaps dying easily wasn't necessarily a bad thing. Along with his incredible constitution, Zirconis, the Dragon of Spirit, had been given the ability to produce illusions. It worked by scent; going into the victim's nose and seeping into their brain, before slowly blanketing them into a cage-like nightmare where they were victims of their innermost thoughts. Their very own psyche was their opponent.

To his remembrance, he'd only used it once and it had been by complete accident. Much like how he thought his God had forsaken him, Zirconis had also forsaken this ability of his. Thus, his skill was weak, though. Dulled and blunted by years of non-use. Zirconis doubted it would affect high calibre shinobi like the ones who had captured him, though... for a group of genin, the dragon wasn't quite sure what would happen. He laid across the rocky deathbed of his, the lids of his eyes closing in on the empty, burned sockets. "My apologies... shinobi. It seems... that you must endure... one final trial," he drew his final breath. Then the cave fell silent.

---

Everything had gone dark. Ren wasn't sure if he had blacked out after he had hoisted the claw up into the air and declared his apparent victory?it was an entirely possible scenario that he didn't rule out. The boy wandered around the void, looking for something... anything. He wasn't sure why, though. He just felt drawn, like metal to a magnet. 

Suddenly, an image appeared and flickered in front of him. It was a boy of his own height with a build similar to his own; lean and athletic, but more ripped with muscle. He wore a somewhat messy looking purple jumpsuit, with golden stripes everywhere. It was Makoto, but... Ren's eyes were drawn to his friend's chest, which had a gushing wound. It bled profusely as he spoke. "Y-you... stabbed me, Ren. I thought we were *friends*!" his voice was a ghostly whisper at first, but grew louder until it became a howling roar of rage. Blood spilled out of his mouth as he spoke. 

Ren looked at his own hands, raising them. They were covered with blood. His eyes looked back at Makoto. "Wait, I didn--" his voice was cut off, by his friend's ghostly screams. "You must be cold in the Land of Iron, Ren. Let me... warm you up," he gave an eroded grin, before spontaneously combusting into a ball of fire. The details were vividly... _real_. His eyeballs melting out of their sockets, his skin melting off, revealing coarse bone which grounded to dust. Yet, despite the heat... the Houki felt cold.

Through the ashes of the fire, someone else formed. The spindly figure of Taneda, clutching at his missing arm. His usual serene expression was replaced with one of disconcerting rage. "You failed us, Ren. Because of your mistakes, we have lost an arm. We can no longer consider you a friend," he narrowed his eyes, walking away, before combusting into a fire.

Ren dropped to his knees, breaking into a fit of shivers. "It... wasn't my fault. I did everything I could..." he muttered to himself.

"Hah! Who sucks now, Sparky?" Akaya's voice rang, chortling away with laughter. Another fire.

"I didn't think you... were that type of person, Ren-san." Shurui screamed. Another fire.

"I never thought that highly of you, but to think you'd kill your own team mate to progress.... I'm disgusted." Kirisaki said, her blonde hair flying in the wind. Another fire. 

"Ah always thought you were a prissy boy, but ah never figured you fer a traitor." Akane grumbled, her unintelligible speech glowing with crystal clarity in the darkness. Another fire. 

"Pfft. Thank god I didn't team up with you. You're, like, worse than Kyo." Edie scoffed. Another fire. 

By this point, Ren had been encircled by a ring of blue fires. Even despite the sensation of heat on his skin and the sweat dripping down his face, the cold still hadn't disappeared. The Houki shivered, hacking away at the void as the voices echoed inside his head for what seemed like an eternity. *"It wasn't my fault!"* he roared, eyes bloodshot. "None of you could possibly understand the amount of pressure I have to go through!"

He sliced at the flickering silhouettes of ember, his every motion erratic and as furious as his voice. He cut Akaya. "I don't want to hear that bullshit from someone who can't even lead a team properly, you fucking *idiot*!" he spun around slicing through Edie's phantom. 

"Nor someone who can just have an entire empire of wealth and power fall right into their hands! What the hell could _you_ possibly understand about *responsibility*!?" He panted, then moved to Kirisaki, tossing his sword through her head.

"And I _don't_ want to hear it from some neurotic sociopath, either." 

Akane and Shurui formed through the fires, staring at Ren coldly. "Now yah all alone, boyo. Just like ya were always afraid of? Ain'tcha?" she stated, patting her sister's head. Shurui stepped forward, tentatively. "Now you know how I felt at the Forest of Death..." she whispered quietly, guarding herself with an arm.

Ren stared at the two of them, his eyes shaking. And then, just like back at the cave, he ran.


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2014)

REMNANT
​ _You can run but you can't hide...
_
______________________________
​

If you know your way around Fuzengakure, you can find the site of an old factory that used to manufacture garments for a chain of cheap clothing stores targeted at the lower class. 

But if you_ really_ know your way, you can locate the abandoned warehouse where a certain group of young adults meet up every day at exactly midnight. 

Tonight was no different to any other night. The same four young adults met up in the warehouse where their meeting had been running for just five minutes. Sat on the biggest crate in the center was a muscular blonde with an impressive physique. His hands looked big enough to crush swat dogs like they were measly flies.

This was the man we've come to know as '004'.

Accompanying him was a pink-haired girl who chose not to sit down, instead standing with her arms crossed and an impatient sneer on her face. She was wearing a black vest top tucked into a navy plaid school-skirt with a pleated design and white frills barely visible underneath. With matching navy school socks and black Mary-Janes on her feet, she looked every bit the school-girl minus the most distinguishing feature of a student - their shirt and tie.

The other two were another less-blonde male who was slightly shorter _(yet still reaching 6 ft)_ and slimmer than the leader of their group. While 004 was in no way overweight, he simply had much more muscle density than the other boy whom still held an impressive body in his own right. His hair was spiked yet relaxed and his eyes were narrow slits filled with blue pupils. 

Finally, there was the youngest of them all - a girl who looked no older than eleven with smooth chocolate skin and beady hazel eyes. She was covered with a sort of black cloak you would expect witches to wear, allowing only her face and neon-like eyes to be seen.

All that could be heard was the owls perched on the roof and the lighting of 004's cigarette. For the tallest girl however, it was beginning to really tick her off. "Well spit it out then!" She snapped, having an effect on everyone but the intended man who continued on with his smoke. "You said you'd found something, yet we're still waiting!"

_*CLICK
*_​
Flicking his lighter closed, 004 slipped it back into his pocket before raising the white stick of cancer to his lips. He took a short puff, letting the smoke billow from a small gap between his lips. 

"I've found her."

"_Her?_" The girl with a lot to say raised her eyebrows in tune with her hips. "Really? How do you know?"

"I just know, okay? I've been tracing her for months... I even got involved with her little tiff with DIVERGENT."

"_Wait..._" She almost couldn't believe what he'd just said, having to take a double take. "You're saying she's ALREADY encountered DIVERGENT? How have they not killed her already!?"

"I don't know Sigyn, okay!?" It took snapping at her but the girl referred to as '7' eventually closed her mouth. She took a short breath before responding in a much calmer, less sassier tone.

"Okay... Where is she now? We need to get to her as soon as possible before---"

_*CREEK*
_​
A sharp, ear-twitching noise alerted the group to the grand entrance of the shady warehouse where a high-heel clad silhouette was waiting. The meeting was immediately ceased, with all four of them assuming a defensive stance. Tossing his cigarette away, 004 addressed the mystery woman.

"You're not supposed to be here..." Is warned, stepping in front of his group. Such a brute-like physique would bring trembling fear to most grown men. However, it did nothing for this slender blonde.

Stepping out of the shadow, she revealed herself with a conceited smirk on her face. 










​ 
It was _Freyja_, the DIVERGENT general he'd seen hanging around the Nakano Mansion. 

"Foooooooound you~!" She cooed, the tap of her pumps echoing throughout their hideout. "You four are an elusive bunch. First Kumogakure, then Sunagakure, then back to Kumogakure for a bit... But finally I've tracked you all down to Fuzengakure." The diamond witch swiped her finger across a nearby crate and inspected the clump of dust that came off it before blowing it off. "Ugh, a dirty home is so unattractive. I would've thought that 007 would've been a great homemaker..." Freyja tilted her head to the side and gave her eyebrows a raise. "Don't you?"

"Oh fuck off!" Sigyn retorted, stepping past 004. "I've waited a long time to cut your damned head off!"

With a chuckle, the DIVERGENT general spread her arms out, welcoming the first strike. "Go ahead dear, I think I've got a few minutes to spare."

Provoked, Sigyn immediately dashed towards the taunting woman despite the protests of their faction leader. She pulled a kunai out from underneath her skirt and charged towards her.

_*CHINK
*_​
Metal vs diamond. This was the medium for the battle for dominance between Sigyn and Freyja. One had a typical shinobi weapon, another had turned her claw to pure diamond which is capable of withstanding a basic cut like that. 

Knowing that their teammate was out of their league, 004 gestured to the other two to assist. He and the other blonde male began flanking Freyja's sides while the youngest of the group stood behind. Her eyes were tight shut and her hands slapped together in the shape of a tiger handseal. She then began to utter some words, as if she was reciting a religious text before a glowing green seal began to surround her feet. 

It was four against one. The odds were stacked against her, but Freyja wasn't scared. 

"Oh come on..." She pouted, her ice blue eyes locking with the sky blues of Sigyn. "This is a waste of my time! And my time is very precious..."

With a frustrated grunt, the pink-haired teen used all her power to shove Freyja back but didn't achieve any desirable results, only sending the woman back a couple feet at best. While her opponent was stunned - even for just a moment - Sigyn tried to use that window for an attack. She raised her blade above her head and let out a scream of war, attempting to impale the blonde in the skull.

_*SCHUNK
*_​
The attack failed, but someone got stabbed. Freyja's diamond-covered arm was protruding from the back having entered through Sigyn's left breast, more commonly known as the heart. Being careful not to get any blood on her pumps, she released her hand from the lock of the girl's body by forcefully kicking her to the ground.

However, Sigyn didn't even flinch. 

She was surprised that an attack had landed, but when she fell to the ground there was that same look of determination on her face. Even her teammates didn't seem fazed by the sight of her apparent death. 

This was because they knew there was no death.

"Tch..." Freyja cursed herself as she flicked the blood off her makeshift spear created from her own arm. "I forgot how..._ annoying_ it is to kill one of you." She looked down at Sigyn who was now bearing a hole in her black vest top. However, her blood-stained skin beneath bared no hole. It had completely regenerated as if no wound had even been inflicted. Her eyes then trailed to her right then left, where 004 and his companion were attempting a team attack using just their fists. 

_*CHINK
*_​
A miniscule shard of her body fell to the floor, now completely coated in diamond. 004's steroid-bursting body had just about managed to chip a bit off, but that was as far as they were going to get. In this form, her natural strength was superior to both of them, allowing her to grab them by the wrists simultaneously and swing the two around before tossing them to opposite ends of the huge, expansive warehouse. The young girl who was originally at the back casting some strange technique quickly dashed over to 004's side, checking if he wasn't too badly injured. It seemed pointless anyway as the broken rib he had sustained from the throw quickly regenerated itself.

"Playtime's up!" Freyja deactivated her diamond form, revealing a small bruise on her cheek from where 004's punch had grazed her diamond shell. "Now that you've had your fun, I get to have mine."

She turned on her heel, walking towards the entrance as she spoke. "I have a few messages for you all. DIVERGENT is tired of all this running. They want to clear up you REMNANTS then bury this experiment in the dirt where it belongs. That, is my first message."

Freyja raised the number 'two' with her fingers. "My second message is that DIVERGENT now knows where your cute little hideout is, so I suggest you go find somewhere more... _attractive._"

Another finger popped up, now making the number 'three'. "My third message is that Natsu Nakano knows you're after his daughter and wants you to all know you're not to go near her if you do not wish to meet the True Death, okay? Especially you..." She glanced over at 004 before letting a light giggle escape her lips. 

The fourth finger was present, signalling the final part of her message. "And lastly, DIVERGENT wants you to know that this is war. We're taking the kid gloves off and you're going to feel it very, very soon. Actually ladies and gentleman, 'war' isn't a good term to describe this..."

She reached the door, half-stepping out before stopping. With a very relaxed look on her face, Freyja turned to the disheveled group.

 "... That would suggest both sides stand a chance of _winning._" ​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 18, 2014)

*Suzume & Zansatsu|Liquid Time*

*[Train,Fuzengakure ? Konohagakure]​*​
​
[Divergence, Special Mission: Sunday Bloody Sunday VII, A Tale of Soul and Sword]​*[Liquid Time, Before Chunin Exams]​*









​
_-Suzume_

No sooner than Suzume had mentally praised her idol goddess sister than the boy she was fighting make his counter move. He was quick on the draw and as fleeting as a hiccup in the wind. Suzume's eyes widened as the boy scaled the moving box car like a flea bitten mongrel cat running from a rabid dog. For such an atrociously dressed boy, he moved like a hobo at the mention of a free meal. His run peaking at the top of the car, the young sword swinger allowed it to pass under him as he reached into his tool kit. 

This bad person was about to cheat her Nee-San, that wasn't fair. Nee-San was a good person. You didn't dare fight her with dirty tactics, that was cowardly. From the pouch he produced a small orb about the size of a marble. From what Suzume could tell at the distance she was at, it at least looked like a marble. But she couldn't be too careful. She'd seen all sorts of stuff come out of those marble like toys. Smoke, poison, Sake in Vapor form. You name it and Gina has shown it off in some form or fashion. So, it was then that Suzume steeled her nerves and took a deep breath. Pulling a hand to her collar she grabbed onto the clasp that held the weights to her shoulders. 

*"If you see a young man with an afro hairdo, avoid him. He is very strong."* 

"Sorry devil lady, my Nee-San needs me. I can be scared later." 

The solemn tone echoes with the twang of the clip opening. With a loud and solid thud the hundred and fifty pounds of weight hits the ground. It was now or never, she'd have to take the other weights off when she had a chance. She just needed to get enough of the weight off so she could run at her near top speed. Her hand falls to her side and she grabs onto the handle of Muramasa. Her knuckles clinched tightly.

-Skiiiiint-

With a swift pull she vanished in what most would confuse for the Body Flicker. But for Suzume it was pure speed. And she'd have to press herself. The smoke was already billowing to the sky as Furiman made his bid to take Edie's head from her shoulders.    

"Over here." 

The repugnant boy lied which made Suzume's blood boil. Only cowards used these tactics. In her mind they had already admitted defeat to Edie if they couldn't or wouldn't face her on level ground. These sort of tactics were unbecoming of the true warrior spirit, and Edie was the personification of that spirit.

Unlike her sister, Suzume had one advantage over Edie, even if all her senses were taken from her. Sight, smell, touch, taste and hearing. She could still feel the very nature of metal around her. That was no different than this cloud of smoke. While it hid the by from Edie, if did nothing to Suzume's ability to sense metal. His sword was now to her left as she entered the smoke bank. He was closing on Edie. How did Suzume know this? Well taken the fact that he was attacking Edie to start with was one indication. But the biggest was the fact the steel of Hyui's sword was nearing the metal in the clip of Edie's butterfly hair pin. "No you don't" is grunted under her breath.

*-CLANG!-[/color] 

Edie spun in confusion. Sounds were coming from all around her. First it seemed that the Chunin's voice had came from behind her and now the sound of clanging steel came from before her. Turning on a heel the bombshell pulled her fist into the air. If this was how this peasant wanted to be, so be it. She'd destroy everything! Chakra pooled in her fist but before she could commence with her own counter attack. She heard a familiar voice.

"How dare YOU!"

"Suzume?" 

With a grunt, as steel tested steel, Suzume pushed Hyui back out of the cloud and into the open. Her baby blues sparked with fury and indignant rage. 

[Suzume Bitch Mode Activate]

Suzume's looks the boy over and her lip rolled with disgust as she placed her free hand on her hip. 

"What are you supposed to be?" 

is asked her eyes falling from the top of his head to his feet

"The better question is, what is that smell? Ode to Gutter Piss No. 19?

I can't tell where the hobo ends and the supposed swordsman starts.

Where did you get your cloths? The bargain ben at Trash De Coup? It looks like Kagami threw you up after an all nighter with her cousin. I swear, if you're trying to be cool with that headband, it's sorely lacking in style and posh. You do realize that plane white is so last season as it that rag you call a belt.

I've seen better threads in a weave. Honestly, between the cloths the bowl hair cut and the stupid on your face I don't know if I should fight you of feel bad because you mom doesn't know how to dress you properly. 

Did I say you could talk, close that gutter sucking mouth while I point out the rest of your don't. Which number one is don't mess with my Nee-San, you are so below her. If she was a ten, she better than that, you wouldn't even register in negative numbers. You two are so far apart that east to west can't describe it. And where is your shoes, if it looks like you can swoop down and swipe your food from a lake, you should at least have the common decency to cover them. I mean, if I ate ten minutes ago it'd be on the ground. 

And what's with that look, didn't your mother tell you that it was impolite to stare with your mouth open at a lady?" 

....


..

-With Hebiashi/Satoshi

A large smile crept over his face. Setting down cross legged he stared down on the Hyuga Princess who was just blinded by Ryu. The boy with a dragon's tail seemingly got one up on her and now held a team mate hostage. 

Having figured he may run into her, Ryoko that is, Satoshi allowed the Sand to break off him. He was in full transformation now so if the Byakugan was used on him, he may fool it as a boy wouldn't be seen under sand. Though he will admit, having a sand disguise Vs actual transformation was more comfortable. He had to get used to the weight on his chest, something he didn't have to worry with when using Sand as a medium. He wonder if this is what people like Edie and Ryoko felt on a daily basis. ... 

He was impressed. 





*


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2014)

​ 
_Ryoko Hyūga_
*STARS IN*
_*KILL KONGOU*_
 *PART V

*If Ryoko was honest, she'd never encountered anyone like her. A statement like this wasn't even cocky or without merit. The girl was raised a prodigy. Not only did she show vivid proof that she was indeed a prodigy with premature development of her powers, but Ryoko was told from as young as she could remember that she was indeed _"special"_.

_"You're a true prodigy!"
"Destiny says you're the next Head of the Hyūga Clan..."
"You'll lead us to prosperity, Ryoko."
_​
These are just a snippet of the compliments she's received. But when expectations are placed upon you, you _have_ to live up to them. Failure to do so would result in the ultimate shame; consequences unimaginable. She'd rather die then be labeled_ "weak" _or a _"failure"_. It's such a unique situation, the result of 'bad parenting' as some would say even. But Ryoko sees it as a positive more than anything. If it wasn't for the pushy style of parenting dished out by her parents and teachers, she wouldn't be the intelligent Chūnin commander she is today.

So that is why when Rosuto Ivery presented his well-thought-out plan which included detailed diagrams and directions, she was shocked. This was someone displaying intelligence and leadership skills that could possibly match up to her own. Ryoko wasn't the leader here, she was his equal. Maybe this was a lesson for her. Sometimes, the best teams don't need leaders. It was just the two of them afterall. If one of them felt inferior, it could affect their teamwork and performance.

"What do you think?" Is asked by Rosuto, his proposal now finished. Ryoko took a moment to consider his plan before responding. It was more an extension of hers so she didn't feel too inferior. However, his was more concrete and had little to no holes. The only problems they would have to worry about would be the arrival of backup in large numbers which would more than likely include actual shinobi, not just fodder thinking they are hot stuff because they're in numbers and have weapons.

"It's good..." Ryoko slowly nodded, staring down at his amateur diagram with her chin resting on the pedestal that is her hand. "You've covered most of the bases. There's not really much I can say or fault with this." She looked up at the boy and presented him with a smile of praise. "Good work."

 - - -​ 
With Ryoko's dōjutsu guidance, the two made their way to the first hotspot and the first of their planned attacks. It was the Bunny Girl Mania strip club which was currently experiencing a burst of popularity that was surprising even for a lewd hooker house in the most infamous red light district on this side of the world. As the two observed from the roof of a parallel building, the Hyūga used her snow white eyes to see the club with true clarity. Rosuto was almost correct on the layout of the building; There was the main floor, a basement used for private dances and two upper floors used for storage. 

"Most of the Ketsueki-Jū activity was is on the ground floor, with the highest concentration around the..." She hesitated before uttering the word. The teenager was soon to turn eighteen yet she couldn't help but feel so childish about it. "... The stripper pole. You don't need me to tell you that there's a fair number surrounding the premises." Ryoko deactivated her Byakugan and glanced down at the entrance to BGM. There was roughly six gang members outside; two were acting as bouncers while the others appeared to be chugging down alcohol and flirting with the advertising bunny girls.

She held out her hand which was filled with the 'glow' tags by Rosuto. "I'll use the Henge no Jutsu to transform myself into someone less... noticeable while you place your ash traps on the ground and basement floor, okay? Then once that's done, we'll start the attack on your call." With that out of the way, she held the tags between her teeth to free her hands for the Dog, Boar and Ram handseals. A burst of chakra through her body followed by a quick burst of hollow white smoke. Gone was the 'bad ass school girl' Ryoko and in her place was the bunny girl Ryoko. She simply copied the suit she saw on the bunny girls outside, which was a white latex leotard, matching ears and a white, fluffy tail. 

Her cheeks turning a shy shade of rose, she slipped the glow tags into her cleavage and turned to Rosuto, presenting him with a small obscure electronic communication headset. There were two in her hand, one which Rosuto took and the other which Ryoko hooked to her ear, covering it with her ebony bangs. "We'll use this to primarily communicate. I would uh... Suggest you hide your mask when you first go in. It's a bit... _creepy?_ Ha..."

That felt more awkward than it should've been. The Hyūga shook away any ill feeling before jumping down into the nearby alleyway, allowing her to blend seamlessly into the crowd. As discussed, she slipped into the club under the guise of a worker. The moment she entered, the heavy bass of the club music launched a violent assault against her ears, making her wince with pain._ (How could anyone appreciate music this loud!?) _She thought, letting out a subtle groan. _(If only I'd picked up some earplugs...) _She made her way to the four pillars surrounding the main dancer's stage, waiting for the stripper to really get the show going so absolutely no attention would be on Ryoko. When the moment presented itself, she glided past each pillar and let the tag attach itself, blending in with the darkness of the club and the rays of the strobe light. The other three pillars soon followed after, followed by her escape to the dancer's dressing rooms in the back of the ground floor. Entering the nearest unoccupied one, Ryoko locked the door behind her before releasing her Henge no Jutsu to prevent any further strain on her chakra supplies. 

Once back in her normal form, Ryoko strapped on her Oni mask before tapping her headset. 

"Rosuto, the tags are set. Are you all done?"​


----------



## Cjones (Jul 18, 2014)

*Marietta*

_*Chunin Exams: Final Stage IV*
Land of Iron
_
?If she is alive, then she?ll have my respect. But at this point why should we care? The both of us have a grander problem staring at as. As far as I?m concerned that bambina got off easy.? 

The more pressing issue for Marietta at this point in time was the beast of legend whose eye mirrored their image with an ardent gaze. All the animals of this were especially unique in their own way, some even more legendary than others too had their own mythos. Even her younger cousin had a talking turtle, so by now she was use to all this. But the over one-hundred meter tall monstrosity was something she couldn?t prepare herself for. This wasn?t like the avian she had fought back in the Forest of Death. That bird was unable to inspire such a sense of awestruck compared to the dragon nor did it present itself as an unfathomable beast of power. 

?I?m not an offensive type?Most of my capabilities lies in destroying my opponent from the darkness?.Frontal attacks aren?t what I am good at.? 

Inwardly Marietta wanted to sigh. They had just lost one person and the other was claiming she had no type of skill in direct assault, which only left her. Though maybe they could use such a thing to their advantage? She didn?t know exactly the basis behind how this girl Komodo?s abilities were; however, they were something unique that she had never witnessed. Once more the other genin seemed like a walking armory of weapons, a hidden cache in her scarf once she took it off. Needles, knives, and bombs dropped into the snow with a soft thunk. Maybe they could use those in some form? 

?My fist do the talking, always, but I may have something. Come here?? 

The dragon did move an inch, only staring at it?s soon to be victims. Komodo held her scarf as a veil over their respective mouths as their heads moved up and down every few seconds. The entire interaction between the two ended when Marietta bent down to pick up two of the knives that laid in the frozen slush in front of them. With a flick of her wrist the scarf her partner was holding took a similar action to how it protected them against the flames earlier, enveloping them in a miniature tornado before both vanished out of its line of sight. 

*CLANK*

The knives were hurled into the dragon?s eye, falling dead, unable to pierce through the thickness of its orbital socket. An eye slit peered onto the tundra floor to see Marietta racing across the snow in a wide circular arch to come around toward the dragon?s foot. A blackened overcast quickly engulfed the surrounding area as the scales of on the mythic creatures back bulged and expanded. In one effortless thrust it wings unfurled, a mighty flurry of high powered wind clearing the entire mile wide expanse of snow. Even with her physical might there was nothing that the young foreigner could do as her legs were blown out from underneath her and sent flying through the air along with everything else around the beast. Marietta bounced off the ground and tumbled like a weed out of an old western movie for an unspecified amount of time before slamming dead into a hillside with a thunderous crash. 

*BOOM*

She exploded after of the small whole body shaped hole she had just created. Being treated like basic trash wasn?t exactly something she was use to; in fact, it pissed her off. Surveying the incredible distance she was sent, along with the rest of the snow, before turning her gaze back toward the dragon with fire in her eyes.

?Hardball!?? 

She spoke gruffly before turning the formation of rock behind her.

*BAM BAM BAM BAM*

Marietta tore into the rock behind her with her fists, breaking parts of it into a few set of boulders about one foot in diameter. She shoved her hand deep into the large piece of granite until her grip was looked tight inside. With near herculean strength she roared out in a battle cry before flinging the rock one after the other.  

*SMASH*

Each one meeting the exact same fate, crushed underneath the force of its wing and shattering into numerous pieces. An ineffectual tactic that Marietta keep up, until a massively large piece burst in the sky raining down much smaller rocks on it. Hidden amongst the rocks was a small silhouette who shadowed the falling pieces. 
​


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2014)

_ Ryoko Hyūga_
*LIQUID TIME*
* PART 13
*​








​
_*Outside the train, Ryoko vs Ryu*_

_Coward._

He knew he was out of his depth. She was the _'Princess of the Hyūga Clan'_, a girl widely referred to as a child prodigy.

What was he? He was just some strange kid with a penchant for monstrous mutations and working for corrupt mafia godfathers. Ryoko couldn't help but feel this guy was in the wrong business. The last time she saw him was when Alisa was first captured. Not even the obsessive Satoshi went to the extreme lengths this boy did, blowing Edie Nakano to _smithereens_ in what was a truly gruesome sight. 

So it came as no surprise for Ryoko to see him use Taneda as a hostage, hoping it would give him the advantage.

"_Idiot..._" She muttered, her pearl white eyes analysing every little fluctuation in his chakra network. "You really think a hostage will have a profound effect on the taijutsu of the Hyūga Clan?" No bluffing was seen. What Ryoko mentioned was the complete truth. The Hyūga Clan are all about precision with their strikes, hitting vital chakra points to completely shut down their opponents system and prevent them from fighting. So did he really think she would be sloppy enough to accidentally strike Taneda? Even if by the small off chance she did strike Taneda, one strike wasn't going to kill him and it was nothing that wouldn't be healed.

Ryu Reikon was a desperate opponent simply doing the dirtiest that humans can do to survive. This was an unforgivable act to the Chūnin Commander.

The air was tense between the two. Ryu was awaiting Ryoko's next move, daring the girl to try and get past his exhausted human shield. The Princess on the other hand was _considering_ her next move._ (Should I go with that?)_ She thought, referencing just a fraction of her vast repertoire of ninjutsu._ (No... That's too obtuse and chakra consuming. Sticking to the Jūken will allow more precision with my strikes and secure the win.)_ Her eyes that allowed clarity of the world slowly closed as the veins surrounding them became more protrusive. The chakra being focused to her dōjutsu had increased, slightly increasing the effectiveness of her powers. 

_(I have to win... For Taneda!)_

With the blink of an eye the Chūnin was gone, leaving an explosion of dust in her tracks. She sprinted up towards the mutant, her index and middle fingers hardened like a knife. Right there, one of the key chakra points in the human circulatory system! It was just on his chest, just within reach between Taneda's ear and shoulder. Her hand shot through her teammate and tried to reach Ryu. Victory seemed so close yet so unfairly far away. Reikon barely managed to lean out of the way, providing an opening to use his thick tail to strike Ryoko back around ten meters. She tumbled and fumbled through the dirt but came back with a swift slide on her feet.

_(I was sloppy!) _She cursed, staring down her opponent. _(I guess I have no choice.)_

A nasty bruise on her cheek, Ryoko bent her knees slightly and balled her hands into two fists. Teeth locked together in concentration, her long ebony locks began to levitate around her as chakra flickered around her hands. Within moments, the small hints of blue instantly became two lion-shaped shrouds of chakra. Each were easily the size of her torso, making contact with Ryu almost impossible without harming Taneda.

However, the purpose of using the Jūho Shōshiken wasn't out of stupidity or even naivety. Remember, Ryoko is a smart girl.

Not a word to be uttered, she dashed in again for the second assault. Swerving her body, she thrust her right palm forward in an attempt to strike Ryu across the chest. This was just a bluff. Her palm would stop just before it connected with Ryu or Taneda, instead using her superior speed to strike his tail. Intentions consisted of harming the chakra circulation there at the very least, but if the chance presented itself she would attempt to throw him with it or _even tear it off_.

________________
​









​
_*Outside the train, Edie & Suzume vs Hyūi*_
 
So admirable was the courage of her younger sister, saving Edie from what may have been a life-threatening injury even for a girl considered 'immortal'. After delivering a sass-filled rant against the uninterested boy, she stood side-by-side with her sister, ironing out the cracks in her knuckles.

"Alright! You've just pissed off Edie Nakano and her little sister you weird afro-wearing freak! I still haven't forgiven you for ruining this dress!!" 

"Yeah! Nee-San, let's show him what we can do!"

Without needing to say a word, Suzume dashed straight towards the boy with her blade gripped tight. Her intention was to keep the boy distracted in a battle of kenjutsu.

_*CHINK*
_​
Her weapon of iron clashed with his sword of steel, creating sparks of gold as they battled for dominance. He appeared to be much more skilled in the art of the sword however as he began to overpower the less-experienced Suzume. However, she wasn't about to give up, especially not in front of her Nee-San! The girl widened her sharpened jaws and tried to take a snap out of his blade, only for him to retract his weapon just in time.

"That'll break your teeth..." He uttered, curious on the specifics of her ability. The girl simply grinned gluttonously. 

"I was born to eat metal, stupid!" Suzume then leaped back in for round two, their swords clashing and slashing together yet again. This was all just to keep Hyūi completely occupied and lure him into a false sense of victory by believing he was going to beat the Land of Iron samurai. While that was more than likely to be certain if she was alone, the fact of the matter is she wasn't.

She had Edie Nakano who side, who was using the window given to her by Suzume to prepare yet another train cart for railway football. While he was distracted, she had leaped on to the standing carriages and dashed along the roof, allowing her to traverse past him along with even Ryoko and her opponent to reach the train cart she last booted. Now, she was behind Hyūi roughly thirty meters away, preparing to super-kick yet another cart towards him.

Taking a drawn, deep breath, Edie reclined her right foot. 

_*SANRANCHŌ!*
_​
Using the same application of chakra as before, Edie pumped an even larger chunk in to kick the carriage with even more power and speed then before. This time it was traveling at an alarming rate, heading straight towards a clashing Suzume and Hyūi.

"Hehe, that's my Nee-San!" The blonde giggled as she cartwheeled away from Hyūi, chaining it into a powered jump to avoid the train cart. Should their opponent avoid the train cart, the only option would be to jump upwards, giving Suzume the chance to cut him down mid-air. If he did use some other method to avoid the carriage, Edie was prepared to attack him on the ground with a chakra enhanced punch. 

All of this, yet these girls were just getting started.
​


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_​ *PART 14

*Physical exercise to deepen their bonds?

Edie's first thought was more than likely the same as yours, causing her to freak out on the spot. 

"Y-You're not talking about having sex, are you!?" She blurted, bringing silence to the tour group with Charlie looking at her especially awkwardly. The headmistress could only laugh off the girl's suggestion.

_"Actually I was speaking of actual physical exercise, like going for a jog with your partner on a beautiful spring morning..."_ Mrs Lays looked at Kyo then back of Edie, her mind momentarily going back to when they walked in on them in a very embarrassing position. _"I understand that... quite a few couples are very strict and only make love after they are committed through marriage."_

The Nakano couldn't help but scoff. Who was this woman kidding? 99% of the people her age including the scumbag Ryoko are all about sex now ask questions later. Even Kyo could fall into that category alongside Miss Sociopath. Edie was the most pure one here yet Charlie appeared to be indicating she was anything but.

"My mistake..." She muttered, looking over at Kyo. When she looked at his face, a smile happened to appear on her lips. How goofy she looked was quickly realised and adjusted. 

They headed out to the track field which was filled with students practicing various sporting activities, including track and field, discus and most alarming of all - couple's yoga.

Charlie turned to face the three of them with a smile on her lips and her hands clasped together. "So why don't you three give the couple's yoga a try? It's very relaxing and really helps strengthen those bonds. One of you will attempt the exercises while your partner assists. Go on, don't be shy~" The headmistress gestured over to some other couples who were providing a good example of what they were supposed to do. In one instance, the woman was attempting an awkward raised leg stretch while her partner helped keep her leg raised in the air with his hands placed firmly on her upper thigh in a heart-racing position. 

With a gulp, Edie looked over at Kei and sneered. She just knew this girl was going to leap into Kyo's arms pleading poverty or whatever sociopaths like her do. The way she saw it, she was the one who had kissed Kyo. She was the one who had feelings, she was the one who was liked by him. Ryoko was just a mistake; Heck, the whore probably led him on in the first place. Nothing was even official between the two of them yet Edie was defending 'her man' almost religiously. In hindsight it made her cringe.

_(You're not together...)_ She repeated to herself. _(You're not together... You're not together... We're just...)_ Her azure pupils traversed up Kyo's body, ending at his face.

_ (What are we?)_​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 18, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Ryu Reikon*
> 
> Pathetic. The powerful gale from its wings were avoided with a mere body flicker away from the range of the attack. As the dragon prince's sprint ceased his bare draconic feet dragged against the thick snow before coming to a halt. It would seem as the beasts attention had turned on his team. Good... Because now he'd strike it where it was vulnerable. He sprinted around the dragon as it was too busy putting fear in the hearts of the other members of team A. The beast could devour them... It didn't matter much. With a powerful bound and focusing chakra onto the feet Ryu landed on the dragons tail. The scales were both a blessing and a curse, for although they protected him, it made the dragon unable to feel anything that touched him.
> 
> ...


*
Chunnin Exams: Turn for the worst*​
Hatori too distracted by Akane sudden freeze up to take advantage of the actions performed by Ryu, at the time he seemed to be knowing what he was doing and winning to his surprise, using the time provided to instead he takes a firm grasp of Akane feeling her shaking didn't put him at any degree of ease. 

"Akane! Do not freak out now this is the biggest hunt of your life, you said you was a huntress act like it!"He yells knowing full well none of them could do it alone, this realization quickly coming to fruition as the dragon roared at the prince causing his eyes to widen in shock turning his head to see his companion fall into the dragons maw. April watched in discomfort for a moment tempted to fly down and scoop the prince up and stop the beast, but knew full well if she was caught it would be the end of Hatori. She had this shield but in daylight it was far from strong enough to survive the assault of a dragon for longer than a single moment.

Seeing the dragon now turn it's attention to him and Akane approaching them they were obviously out classed and going 1v1 wouldn't be possible. They were next he couldn't just stand around any more to his surprise the dragon seemed willing to continue the conversation but it was undoubtedly only to catch him off guard he growled in response, "You know what, I thought you was here against your will but you are taking way too much enjoyment out of this, to be like the dragon that saved me."

With this the dragon takes a swing at him claws extended to take a firm grip as it did to Ryu when they made contact. Hatori's eyes taking on their golden sheen, allowing him the time to block the incoming strike and deflect the blow just enough to grab hold of Akane and throw her back to the ground behind him. "Akane! Snap the fuck out of it!" He yelled as sparks flew off Amagumo.

Using what little time this provided him he went on the offensive dashing forward and swinging at the chest, the blade cut through the outer layer of it's scales but proved to be far less effective than he hoped causing nothing more than a scratch. The dragon unable to effectively reach him beneath it's body instead lunged for Akane. "Shit!"

With a quick pivot and swing of his sword he managed to land a strong enough blow to throw the claw off target instead whipping up powder into the air. Although he quickly came to regret his action a he felt a sudden rush of pain spread throughout his body, as he stumbled over to the right the ground at his feet was stained silver with a surge of blood. Taking a glance at the dragons wing spike that pierced him.

April had a similar reaction almost losing her balance on her perch before she quickly recovered herself breathing heavily. She had began getting used to seeing his peculiar coloration in his blood by now, the only true visible side effect of the dragon blood he drank two weeks before.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 18, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l Ade l Rogue l A Place Where Evil Roams Silent*

Within several moment of prior planning, he and Ryoko now stood several meters away from their destination. The smell of alcohol already reached his senses and the reverberations of the music came to his ears. Ryoko had managed to describe the inner working of the establishment well enough, it seems he was somewhat correct. She handed him a headset soon after explaining the situation, transforming with a technique of her own which allowed her to view herself as one of the employees of the establishment. Rosuto hasn't ever placed a foot withing a stripper joint and so the image of what laid before him brought a shock, he threw his vision sideways, after witch he placed the headset avoiding her sight before turning. He comment about his mask was actually right on the money, it wasn't something at all normal.

"Alright... Be careful out there then."

After which she rushed towards the busy streets, viewing that she arrived safely, she managed to bypass the fist obstacle without much trouble behind. Alright, now it was his turn. He placed the mask on his face and finally exposed his right eyes, withing a gleam of power that surged in a swirl of the crimson eye, the Sharingan had been exposed. Reading everything with a short distance of where he stood. There several of the gangs outside, but that would soon be deal with. His pouch held the tags necessary to achieve this mission and on top of this he had to place it not only on the main floor, but upon the basement as well. He soon formed a variety of signs preforming a transformation technique as well. veiling the mask with it soon he made himself look much like the crew of the Ketsueki-Jū. Leaping from where he stood, upon landing the shadows of the alleys he soon paced his way towards the club.

Without much trouble after these men barring the doors from the apparent 'nobodies' he managed to slip in simply due his appearances coinciding with the Ketsueki-Jū. Soon upon entering the sound of loud music, the sent of alcohol and smoke exuded in the air. The movement of thousands on a large stadium in the middle soon became his main objective. He indulged himself in the music rather than on the people that soon covered a large portion of the space. It would be tricky to move around such narrow gaps however he could manage. 










​
Soon his feet found themselves walking towards some stairs that led towards the center stage, withing walking among the people who drowned in the ecstasy of alcohol, drugs, sweat and above all euphoric hormonal movement, he seemed to have reached the four pillars that sustained the center of this stage. Upon witnessing the countless of men and woman driving their bodies upon each other as they communicated simply by the drive of having their hips rhythmically twist as a breathtaking pace, he couldn't help but have risen a brow with slight curiosity. This is what passed as entertainment for the many of the citizens of the world... Maybe he was younger than he expected when the thought occurred in his mind 'I don't really get it...' 

It was of the many things he wouldn't understand, however he needed also to see that he himself was an introvert and things like this accommodated around the circle of extroverts. The strobe of the lights that ranged from pigments of red, blue, green, yellow and pink at least help to mask the suspicion of having a man walk to each and every pillar in sight. Soon after he had purposely involved himself among the dancing crowed to veil his shift between each of the pillars located on each side of the building he made his way towards the basement. The door that lead there was guarded as well, not to be unexpected but much like before thanks to his disguise he managed to perfectly blend in an walk right past towards the basement.

Within these walls were a large light which in the middle held a circling crystal ball which twirled with the lightning of the dense aroma of rose and drunk male screaming at the topless woman that danced at each pacing of the drop of a bill. Rosuto eyes narrowed at the sight, and although this as well his first time witnessing a woman topless he didn't seem fazed by it in the slightest. His feet easily made it easily down the stairs. Upon placing his feet the music had alternated towards another. A softer tune, and the danced became slower, their movement enticed the men ever farther than how originally did. Boy around the age of 18 if not younger were among these people, members themselves of the Ketsueki-Jū. The screamed with each passing sway of their voluptuous bodies enhanced by art of silicone and liposuction. However other endowed with the very gift of marvelous bodies. Young girls no older than what he suspected Ryoko to be... Rosuto reminded himself of his age... he turned 15 the moment the Chuunin exams were held and he hadn't even notice...

Ignoring all the surrounding distractions he continued to his mission the center floor held the tags which were to release the ash one the bottom floor explodes, causing the ash to mask every ounce of the building within. The music had become so strong throughout the stay that his arm had managed to assimilate all the sound and power up to its apex. The arm feed from the waves and soon he could unleash the power held within him to cause this mission to become much easier than what it should be. Soon he placed the tags in the respective pillars. Upon finishing it he heard Ryoko voice through the transceiver. 

"Yeah, just finished actually. I'll tell you when." 

He walked among shadows and released the technique, making his way towards the ventilation system, he rose towards the center floor. He was above the rest, unknowing of his presence... The man with heterochromia in his eyes that protruded from his mask, witnessing the crow... it was time to make his appearance.

"Ready..."

He ushered before he pulled a smoke bomb and simply dropped it upon the DJ's stage, upon it's explosion all the people's head turned towards the stage, as the smoke began to dispersed, Rosuto... No, Ade had taken the stage, and all eyes witnessed him. 

"Go..."

His hand brought a kunai of his sleeve and with a twist of his heel and swipe of his hand, the DJ had met the end of his life, the slice of his throat was eminent and soon a splatter of blood ran through the seems. Soon as he had planned all men raged, and all targets ran towards him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 18, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron: Makoto's Darkness, Part XIII_

______________________​
Makoto emerged from the curtains of the ramen store, scratching at his head. The inside was completely empty; no people anywhere, despite the reams of dishes which lined the various tables. It was strange, but characteristically, he didn't think much of it. "Weird. Those guys are never closed. And all the other restaurants in the village are shut as well... am I missing some kinda holiday?" he scratched at his head curiously. He'd been looking forward to spending his coupons, too. Well, he _could_ train on an empty stomach and prepare an extra big meal at home afterwards. "Maybe I'll make mushroom soup..." the wannabe chef thought. He'd had cravings for it, recently. Would today be the day he'd finally sate it? 

Then, three familiar figures forged in the distance, appearing from a thin veil of hazy mist. Ren Houki, his best friends and his two other friends, Taneda and Yukino. Strange, had that mist been there before? He jogged over to the three of them, disregarding it and gave them a wave. "Hey, what are you guys doing here?" he beamed. He was evidently overjoyed by the sight of his three buddies; he always was if he ever encountered any of them on the streets. There was just something intrinsically relaxing and enjoyable about hanging out with them. Whilst Makoto was someone who pursued a great plethora of hobbies—a cook, food connoisseur, defender of the elderly and taijutsu practitioner, he really did enjoy his time with them. Even if it was time just spent watching Ren and Yukino bicker or having a quiet chat with the quaint Taneda. Truthfully, he couldn't say he knew Yukino or Taneda well, but he liked the both of them immensely. Life and death situations in the Forest of Death really had a way of strengthening bonds and the night he and Yukino had spent at Ren's house eating and playing poker was possibly the best day of his life. Not just because he liked to cook and liked learning poker, but because he felt he'd finally made a milestone that day in his friendships with Ren, Yuki and Taneda. He'd learned more about them and, as a result, felt closer to them.

So, for him, their next words plunged into his heart like a sharp blade of ice. Ren was the first to look at him, a look of distaste on his face. Though, it wasn't the playful, at times exaggerated, one; this one exuded malice and contempt. "Oh, we're doing stuff, but without you," he gave his smirk. 

Taneda nodded. It was a small motion, but in this situation, it meant so much and only pushed the ice blade further into Makoto's heart. "We find you... unappealing company. You are loud, obtrusive..." he listed in his usual deadpan voice, though it was anomalously cold and detached here. As if he didn't want to be associated with Makoto at all.  

"And, frankly, unintelligent." Yukino finished off, curling a piece of hair between her ears. Well, _that_, seemed somewhat characteristic of her. 

"Frankly, we're too good for you. Or at least, I am."

"So are we. We see no reason to continue to interact with someone who may drag us down; our investigation on social interactions with inferiors has been finished."

"Ah. Finally, I can leave?"

Makoto stared. What was going on? "Wait, what?" he managed, or more accurately, croaked. His voice seemed to be failing him at this very moment. Then, before his eyes, the scene changed and broke. Like glass, the buildings, ground and air shattered until all became nothing but a dark void. Cold and chilly—an infinite expanse of pitch darkness. In front of him, the figures of Ren, Taneda and Yukino glowed with a warm golden radiance. The golden Houki apprehended Makoto with one last disdainful look and then turned around, floating away into the shadows with the other two. Slowly, his purple sleeved arm reached out for the ever shrinking shapes of his friends. His fingers grasped at the void weakly. "No, come back..."

This was what he had been afraid of. For his friends to leave him—when the three of them finally realized that they were wasting their talents and intelligence on the likes of him. All he wanted were comrades who he could protect and acknowledge, and just as he'd finally gotten some... they slipped between his fingers, like sand.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin Exams 3rd Stage] - Land of Iron*

_*Dragon Slaying Adventure: The Princess, The Chicken and The Dog X*​_
Man, it?s the first time I?ve been inside another creatures throat and this smells worse than shit. These guys treat humans like lowly beings but they can?t find a way for their mouths to smell good? As we enter the dragon?s throat - I and my three clones - we start to place explosives and hit whatever way we find it possible. Now the main thing was to find that idiot woman and bring her out of this place, but it is then that I start to hit a weird sound, like water coming from the bottom of this fucking lizard."Don?t tell me..."one of my clones speak as we advance, I stare at him, confused. What was that? Did he know what- "Fuck, this shithead is gonna puke!!"yeah, he is gonna...PUKE!! What the fuck man, this wasn?t the plan!! This piece of shit and its sensitive throat.

Then I heard a scream and fixed my gaze forward. Together with the horrible liquid, I am able to see a blonde wench coming my way at a scary speed. Before any of us could react, we were washed away together with the cow girl. For an instant I closed my eyes and when I opened them, I was already coming out from the dragon?s mouth. Somehow before being sent flying i managed to hold onto one of its fangs as the disgusting sound of the shithead gagging is heard and my clones together with Nakano-oujou are sent to the ground. I can?t picture it well since I am hanging from its teeth but I can see a trail of...Saliva? Acid? Whatever it is, it smells even wors than its mouth and believe me, for a moment I thought it was impossible.

"Stup-"



> "_*AKAYA, I'M GOING TO ABSOLUTELY KILL YOU.*_"​



Wah, kill me? What is up with that bitch?! One tries to be kind and help her and this is what I get? that?s why I hate people. We should have allowed this thing to digest her for real!! I?m sure everyone would have understood that it was a necessary sacrifice"Fuck you!! This is what I get for worrying about a fucking cow. We should have allowed your fat ass to be digested instead, wench!"is what I say in reply to her threat."_GET THE FUCK DOWN!!_"is what I hear in my head as the beast shakes its head trying to make me fall"AAAAGHH!! Why can?t you die already fucktard?! You are blind, you lost your tail and a wing, the other wing is useless now and you still refuse to die!! To think that I didn?t want to kill you first!!"Is what I said later and without waiting and jump into its mouth and stab the tongue with my short sword.

The fucker moves due to the pain and headbutts the wall leaving a crater. Joining my hands I make two new clones, the stress caused because of all the clones I made already got to me but i can?t simply fall."If you see it from a pretty horrible point of view...this would be like deepthroating you...ugh"I said and followed by my two clones we used the passing fang hitting the insides of the creature as we went to the bottom of its stomach. I?ll make a new exit through this retard?s belly.


----------



## kumogakure1 (Jul 18, 2014)

"target the joints. It should render the dragon unable to fly keeping her grounded. Then we can focus on something else to hit." Zenchi explained until seeing the massive tail coming at him. He disapeared a moment before reapearing in the air showing success in his body flicker technique, a tiger hand seal still seemingly  held. He took a deep breath before letting loose a phoenix flower jutsu directed towards the Dragons back. He targetted wings, neck, and any other possible place to cause damage. Before landing rough into the snow. He stood hoping his attack would do some harm. His minds reeled around what would work on a dragon. "Lets see. Reptilian, it can fly, its really bitchy and it had to be me to he perverted some.....but what would work as possible targets?.....joints.....the nose.......inside of the mouth......but whats more effective?" Zenchi thought looking at the dragon. 

"you know dragon all this and you dont seem that bad you know. And as to your question no i dont think of you that way. Its more of a nature like beauty than an actual person." Zenchi said standing up as he still pondered to make a plan. He looked at the others hoping if they were alright before seeing shurui in a snow crater. "Come on zenchi what to do?..." zenchi screamed in thought he reached on hand to his shuriken pouch landing on the note his uncle gave him then it searched the pouch landing on a paper bomb tag he continued through the bag checking his weaponry. " a demon wind shuriken, a hand full of kunai, three paper bombs from uncle, some shuriken of different sizes, and a small bag of chakra pills and food....and my cloak....what do i do with this?...." zenchi thought in the bracing cold before making handsigns in quick succesion holding the final sign


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 19, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron: Ren's Darkness, Part XIV_

______________________​
He ran a lot, but he wasn't sure how much he ran. The void made the concept of 'distance' meaningless; everything looked the same. He ran for a long time, but he wasn't sure how for how long; Ren had stopped trying to keep count a long time ago. How long had this gone on for? His body felt sore, yet weightless. It felt hot with sweat, yet cold with an invisible chill. To begin with, the Houki had forgotten why he started running in the first place, or why he continued to. The phantoms of Akaya and Shurui dispersed long ago, like the rest of his friends, in wisps of smoke and ash. Maybe it was just the voices which whirled inside his head; a haunting hurricane of ghostly wails.

His footsteps paused, the darkness melting away. The void was beginning to clear, like fog on a cold morning. The black shroud slowly cleared, revealing a large familiar looking complex, home to one of the most powerful and richest clans in Konoha. The Houki clan. Everything looked the way it did before: the gardens, the stone walls, the pond and the geese, honking away frivolously as the various retainers of the clan spread breadcrumbs in their direction. Then one of them, a middle aged lady with long grey hair kept in a bun, stopped, noticing Ren. "Ah! Clan head, you're back!" she smiled. 

Ren frowned, looking around. His father was here? "Huh?"  he managed, confused. 

The maid looked at him, suddenly remembering to give a bow of obligatory respect, before continuing. "Ah, before I forget... your friends are here. The preparations for the celebration of your appointment are complete," she stated, excitement beading inside her voice. Dropping the bread on a nearby pedestal, she headed towards Ren and began to usher him towards the main building. "We're all very excited about this, clan head," she would continue to say as she guided Ren. 

Soon, the two of them made it to the hall. Much like the rest of the complex, the interior was sprayed with modern amenities despite having a traditional looking exterior. A bright chandelier hung above, casting an envy of gold onto the clean white marble halls. A long dining table stretched across, with Kyōdo, the other clan elders, Taneda, Makoto, Yukino at the opposite end—along with other people like Akaya, Edie, Ryoko, Suzume, Kirisaki, Shurui and Akane, all dressed in formal wear. Or, in Akaya's case, as formal as it could look with stains of mud. Ren just stared. "What are they doing here? I don't even _like_ these people," he rubbed his temples. Ren was dressed in a dark navy suit, with a pale blue shirt, brown oxfords and with his hair slicked back. He had no idea when he actually got changed midst the journey, though didn't question it. The presence of all these people was... distracting.

"Good job on lasting a year without the clan collapsing in on itself," Yukino said.

"Good job, man!" Makoto grinned proudly.

"Sincere congratulations. We never doubted you, Ren," Taneda stated, hoisting up his left arm. 

"Great work, Ren-san."

"Nice one, Sparkie."

"You did well."

"Perhaps you could arrange a meeting with the Hyūga clan? We would like to discuss some business."

"No, ignore the idiot," Edie glared at Ryoko, then tossed a glance at Ren, "you should do business with the Nakano family, first."

"Great idea, nee-san!" Suzume stared at Edie, in awe. 

"Didn't think ya had it in ya, boyo. Ah still think ya queer, though," Akane said, helping herself to a healthy leg of chicken.

The group exploded into conversation. Ryoko and Edie bickering with each other, as usual, whilst Makoto, Taneda and Yukino talked about other things. Ren could vaguely make out words like "food", "restaurant" and "poker", all coming out from Makoto's mouth. At the same time, Suzume, Kirisaki, Akane and Akaya all also seemed to gravitate towards the fracas of day to day conversation between the two medical shinobi, snowballing into it. The Houki looked on, a faint smile of content on his face.

Then, like a chorus, the voices of the clan elders rang through the hall. Kyōdo stood at the front, with the other two standing behind him, forming a triangular formation. Simultaneously, they gave a bow: *"We, the Houki clan, will follow your every order, clan head!"* They gave the traditional rite of passage which happened at coronation and every preceding/proceeding anniversary. When the echo dispersed from the building, everything turned grey and all movement stilled. Time paused, rooted to that specific moment. All except for Kyōdo, who stepped forward. When he spoke, his voice sounded deeper and older; nothing like the classic, somewhat coarse, sound he usually had. "It is time that you come to a decision, Ren Houki. You can live the life you have always wanted: the head of a powerful clan, surrounded by your friends and companions. You can live this false illusion, at the cost of things which are dearly important to you. Or you can take the true path to glory and happiness, sacrificing many things along the way and dyeing your hands with red but, at the end being able to think that... this is something you have worked for."


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2014)

_
Ryoko Hyūga_
*STARS IN*
_*KILL KONGOU*_
 *PART VI

*










"Go..."

The commanding utter was barely audible through the faint static on her ECD. Not even a second had passed before Ryoko heard the whispers of smoke filling the main club floor followed by the terrified screams of punters and hookers alike. Rosuto had begun the attack, most definitely alerting Ketsueki-Jū gang members to their presence.

_(They'll be arriving in truckloads no doubt...) _She thought, assessing the situation as her hand grazed the hilt of her katana. _(I should cover the entrance to protect Rosuto. It's the best move to do---)_

Her mind was interrupted by the sudden opening of the door which she was certain was locked. With a key in her hand, one of the dancers entered dressed in what Ryoko could only describe as a lewd pink bunny suit. Strangely enough, the woman didn't scream.

Instead, she revealed her right arm which brandished the Ketsueki-Jū armband and most importantly - a gun.

"Kongou's hiring stripper assassins now?" Was quipped as Ryoko tilted her head slightly, raising her hands above her head. The woman rolled her lip with a chuckle, shaking her head with denial.

"Kongou-sama has women, strong women, in the Ketsueki-Jū too. I'm a fighter first and a stripper second, understand?" She reaffirmed her aim, pointing the mouth of the handgun straight between the girl's eyes. "Now drop your weapons - all of them!"

Ryoko couldn't help but smirk to herself. This trashcan skank really thought a simple gun would scare a Hyūga of all people? She could stop the bullet mid-air with her _finger_. Then again, with the demonic Oni mask covering her face, there was no way for them to tell she was a Byakugan user.

"Do you really think..." Disobeying her commands, she bent forward into an almost crouch-like stance, dashing towards the pistol-clad woman who was too slow to react. 

_*SCHUNK
*_​
"...That's going to stop me?"

The smell of impending death lingered throughout the dressing room.

Ryoko's katana had gone from sheathed to protruding from the stunned stripper's gut. Vermillion red stained the carpet and the walls, mixing with the sweats of fear from the woman. The gun dropped out of her limp hand followed by her body as Ryoko forcefully yanked her blade from her bowel. 

Flicking the blood off the silver, she couldn't help but admire the art of kenjutsu. What she had done was a simple strike against what could only be described as a weak human but it felt natural to her. This felt like the needed boost in her abilities that she had been searching for. Just imagine the possibilities! Ryoko could even find a way to combine medical ninjutsu, the _Jūken_ fighting style of the _Hyūga Clan_ and kenjutsu. Perhaps using her chakra control to channel it through her sword, allowing her to strike chakra points with her blade? All this optimistic planning had brought upon a grin obscured by her eternally smiling mask. 

But one of the key things Ryoko had learned as a shinobi was to not let her mind get distracted in the midst of a mission. There was to be no exception here as she swiftly reorganized her thought process to focus on the task at hand - defending Rosuto.

After sheathing her blade, Ryoko hopped over the recently deceased and headed out the back door where two katana-wielding members of _Ketsueki-Jū_ were waiting to claim her head. One seemed furious that many of his brothers and sisters had already been slaughtered by Ryoko's partner. The other had a more sadistic smile on his face as if watching this girl's blood spray over her as he impaled his sword in her gut would bring some sick, sexual thrill to him. Both of them didn't prove unsettling for the girl at all. She had seen worse, much worse in this very district. A crazed killer who used his own pure blood to attack almost ended her just five blocks away. A corrupt businessman who she was now being forced to work for had thrown her in prison just for interfering with his plans. 

Ryoko was a girl who had been changed, a girl who went from counting every kill she'd made to not even hesitating at cutting a hurdle down.

The one who was more thirsty for the kill sprung forward, reclining his arms with the iron blade by his waist. With a fine thrust, he attempted to disembowel Ryoko just like she had the '_stripper assassin'_ but ultimately failed; Using his momentary disorientation to her advantage, Ryoko unsheathed her own katana and begun to twist on her heel, building up momentum with the use of chakra to create a decapitating attack based upon the structure of the Kaiten. This was a spur-of-the-moment thing that worked out much better than she had anticipated as the first head rolled to the floor, blood oozing from the neck of the body it was once attached to. The second criminal had distanced himself defensively, utterly stunned at what he had witnessed. He could tell this girl was an amateur with the way she used her katana yet she was performing such super-human feats that made the thought of battling her undeniably unbearable.

_Mercy._ That was all he asked for as he began to beg and grovel for his life. Maybe a few months ago Ryoko would've stopped, knocked the guy out but ultimately spared his life. But that was before life fucked her over. Why was she to show mercy if nobody was going to show any to her? If she hadn't cut down his partner, they would've done the same to her and she was certain no mercy would've been shown to her, even if she grovelled. 

Her speed decreased and her rotation faltered, but this was purely intentional. The amateur samurai grit her teeth and tightened her grip around her blood-stained sword, pulling it back before thrusting forward with all her might. It pierced the chest of the last gang member at a 50 angle, puncturing his beating heart. 

Unfortunately for him, the scorned teenager didn't stop there.

She continued pushing and pushing, taking pleasure in hearing him grunt and moan with agony. Ryoko only stopped when her katana could go no further, stopping at the mouth of the black hilt. "You want fucking mercy?" Was growled by the incensed girl as she forcefully yanked her property out of his unfit body, allowing him to sink to the ground. 

As if he was just discarded trash on the floor, she gracefully stepped over his body and continued out the exit where swarms of Ketsueki-Jū were already beginning to arrive. With her all-seeing dōjutsu active, Ryoko quickly discerned that there were exactly seventeen targets gathering outside, all after Rosuto Ivery.

"Not on my watch."
​
Ryoko sheathed her sword then took upon a familiar stance. Knees bent, fists clenched, teeth grit. This was swiftly becoming her signature technique, the one that she would become renown for. Twin shrouds of heavenly blue chakra flickered around her fists before forming into the shape of two oriental lions with darkened noses and swirls for whiskers. These were the twin lions of the _Hyūga Clan_ that helped win a great war many years ago. This was the _Jūho Shōshiken_.

Armed for a group fight, she eagerly burst through the crowd and began decimating the group, shutting down chakra networks with every strike. Their weapons were futile as a simple swipe from one of her lion shrouds could snap their swords in two. 

Ryoko may be outnumbered, but she wasn't outclassed.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 19, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron: Ren's Decision, Part XV_

______________________​










​
What was it that he wanted? Money? Glory? Power? Revenge? Love? Friendship? Or did he seek something that surpassed all other things? Everything he wanted was offered to him here on a silver platter?but did he have the gall to take it if it meant the loss of something important? At that particular moment, Ren didn't know what the 'something important' was, but he _did_ know that the phantom elder wasn't saying this to merely deceive him. With either choice, he would be losing something significant. He could feel it, burning away inside him; a sensation hotter than the fiercest burning fire. One which warmed even the icy sensation he'd been feeling ever since he woke up. One which was comforting as it was disconcerting. It was a feeling which could only be described as 'soft', but it was a lulling, seductive softness which threatened the sanctity of his decision and tempted him. 

He _could_ take it. He _should_ take it. Every fibre inside his body willed him to take the radiant golden road to the left; the one which led to the Houki complex, where he was surrounded by wealth and companionship. He pursed his lips. But he resisted. With every string of willpower in the thread which held together his voice, he willed himself to not take a single step, for his heart echoed him to take the path on the right. An icy bridge which led towards a frozen wasteland amidst the summits of mountains. "_Why would I want that?_" he drummed the question to himself. The decision should have been obvious, and it was obvious. He'd go back to where he was moments ago; on the throne at the pinnacle of the Houki clan. His feet began to er towards the neat road of gold to the left, but allowed himself one final glance at the other side. 

Wait, who were those people in the snow? Ren's eyes scrunched as they peered closer at the aether and then widened as they saw who they were: Makoto, Taneda and himself. The memories flooded back in an instant, breaking through the barriers and gates his psyche and Zirconis' illusion had created inside his head. He had been blown out of the cave by the dragon's breath, hoisted the claw up into the air to declare his victory and immediately blacked out. _None_ of this was real. Realization dawned upon him like a bucket of ice cold water in the early morning as what the decision was became clear to him. He could live the life he had always wanted to in an eternal genjutsu-induced slumber or he could go back to reality and save his life before he froze to death, along with Makoto's and Taneda's. That was what the chill had been, all along. 

_"You may live a life of empty dreams and happiness, or you may lead a righteous life. Of righteous regret, of righteous sorrows, but also of righteous happiness and glory." _ 

The ghost's words rang hollow inside his head, and clarity returned. He had been offered a clear victory at the Forest of Death and, later, with the duel with the dragon. Both times, he had opted to take the road less travelled in order to save his friends. So that he could climb to the top together with them. Why would this time be any different than before? Ren looked at Kyōdo, bringing a hand through his hair to bring it back to it's usual ponytail. His other hand reached for his tie, removing it along with his suit jacket. "I've made my decision," he gave a tired smile. "My happiness is my own. If I have to endeavour to reach it, then so be it. If you're really my subconscious, then you and I should both know that I'm willing to cut through any obstacles that stand in my way to get what I want," he stated, rolling up the sleeves of his shirt. 

Kyōdo beamed with a smile, his wrinkled face crinkling with the unfamiliar motion. "I expected no less, Ren Houki. May you be blessed with fortune with your chosen destiny," he stated, bowing as Ren walked past him. The boy slid onto the ice path, the damaged earth repairing under the steps of his feet. He continued to walk, until he reached the opening in the aether, never looking back once as he reached. As the gates of spirit opened, however, Kyōdo mentioned one last thing under his breath. Words that the Houki didn't catch. "You will need it. Because from this moment on, you will be plagued with sadness and regret, but among those... I pray that your choice was not one of these regrets." 

---

Ren came to be, his eyes fluttering awake. His body felt frozen, numbed with the harsh bite of mother nature, but still he willed himself to move. His fingers gave a twitch, once again wrapping themselves tightly around the fang as his arm weakly brought it up into the air for the cameras to see. This time, he shouted. *"We won!"*


----------



## Chronos (Jul 19, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l Ade l Rogue l A Place Where Evil Roams Silent*










​
Soon after he ushered the command to start the voices of men enraged after witnessing his act came to his ears, a lot of the very woman on the floor took up arms against him, twirling his kunai upon his grip, he turned and faced his enemies. Soon leaping on the center stage, his eyes tracing the crimson gleam of the power of Uchiha. Soon movements where brought, and he had the field of perception in his hands, precognition to a degree helped him read the movement of his targets and reach accordingly, his hands swiped the blade and began to slice through the flesh of the many that came to his head, their hands all brandished with the seal of the Ketsueki-Jū tattooed in their arms or wrapped in their arms through a band. Like a medieval dance, he swayed himself past the obstacles of the many, his hands soon twisted and a vertical arced swings sliced the necks, chest and stomach of the men who stood in a horizontal path. Twisting his body backwards, he pulled meeting a knee to a man whom seemed to attempt to strike his head with a blunt object, he soon, vaulted the man but before he could meet the earth, he followed his fall with bent of the knees, placing his hand on his back and propelled him to the incoming targets that made their way towards his direction.

Their bodies crashed upon meeting the weight of his companion, soon gun had  been pointed towards his location, soon the sound of gunfire began to resound through the area, Rosuto rushed to cover and soon met himself behind the counter. He soon pulled his double-edged knife, along with the metallic wire which carabiner held the bottom of the blade that protruded a section for just such a case, Rosuto pulled flash bomb from his pouch, soon throwing them across the room. A light engulfed their vision before their shots became obstructed and fumbled, he soon threw the blade towards the ceiling, pulling he grappled and soon pulled himself towards the wall, his feet suctioning the wall, he prepared his blade, before kicking and slicing their hands, the weapons twirled around the skies as their hands lost a hold due to the deep slash caused by Rosuto, his feet swept the earth in attempt to preform a 360 degree spin, soon as it was executed his picked up a gun that still roamed the skies, pointed it towards the head of the men and soon began to empty the cartridge on their heads. 

Turning, he witnessed even more enter through the door. He clenched his teeth under stress that had built, they seemed like roached. He began to swing the wire around, the spins began to swirl the space as each swing came after a specific embellished movement, his entire body hailing the movement it before he swung it to slither upon the space, reaching their targets and slicing them with flair that showered the skies under a blood stain marvel. He pulled and gripped the blade, releasing the wired carabiner from it. He now utilized it as a whip as he noted the waves seemed to have become large, now it seemed around the right time to leave...

"It's time to split. I'll activate the bombs, run. As far as you can! Hurry!" 

He hid the blade and the wire, pulling his sleeve, exposing the metallic lib... The mechanics began to course with grandeur, turn and twist under a power that had been assimilated through the course of over several days. Now the arm rose, he awaited, Ryoko needed to have spaced herself as far from where he was for this not to affect her. His hand began to reverberate under a power that began to accumulate. 

The Melody Arm V2.

His hand soon exposed to the world to see as the Shinobi entered through the gates, their hands began to form seals and soon, the sound exploded from his arm, quenching their minds under a force that caused them to fall on their feet. Their yells and quenching screams in agony reached him, soon he witness them tremble under the spasm that the minds electrical currents. They couldn't handle the stress of the sound and the mind itself confused all other senses numbing their bodies. Some couldn't handle and dropped instantly, other managed to keep at their feet, he intensified the power and soon the tag had began to illuminated... It means Ryoko had made her way far enough for him to leave. Soon as he witnessed this he rushed across to the top of the floor, escaping from one of the windows before he said.

"Ignite them... now!"

A seal was preformed, at the apex of his speed he coursed across the building and soon managed to distance himself far enough to witness a searing flame engulf the building they were once in. A great majority of people still trapped withing. Much like they had planned.

"Good work."

He said as he closed his eye and lowered his sleeve. Hiding his two, most powerful traits.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 19, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron: Makoto's Decision, Part XVI_

______________________​













Makoto, just like Ren, came to a crossroads of decisions. He stood in a purple aether, spaceless and timeless, with two roads stretched before him. The one to the left trailed upwards towards a green hill, leading to the watery image of his picnic with Ren, Taneda and Yukino. The other was a beaten, icy thing which led back to the Land of Iron. A tall, ostentatious mirror framed in gold and jewels stood in front of him. His distorted reflection stared back at him and Makoto found himself... lacking. Perhaps he had never consciously acknowledged it himself, but one of the things he feared most was that he just simply wasn't good enough. He wasn't really the best at anything, nor was he a jack of all trades. The reflection was him, but as everything he had wanted to be: a scholar, a successful shinobi, an adored Hokage; one surrounded with comrades he knew he could count and trust on. "Well, Makoto? What is your decision?" his reflection asked. It was honestly incredibly disconcerting. 

The choice was obvious. 

He zipped up his jacket and gave a smile, his face tinted a purple by the space. "The reason I was able to get this far wasn't because I'm great, or that I'm strong, or that I'm smart. It's just that I had great people around me, always looking out for me, and I believed in them. I can't just abandon them for something so selfish," Makoto shook his head. How could he have forgotten that? Without Ren, he would have never gotten the flag back at the Forest of Death or survived in the dragon fight. And without Taneda, he and Ren wouldn't have been able to sustain themselves in the forest or do half the awesome things he could do. They were the amazing ones, not him, and it was time that he got past that. Both accepted him, irrespective of his ability or talents. Makoto owed the two of them his life, and he wasn't just about to let his two friends freeze to death in a random mountain. 

Replacing his shinobi slacks with sneakers, an aura of green shrouded the boy, bathing him with energy and strength. It was time to go. He walked through the void, jogged past the reflective surface of the mirror and, when his feet finally touched at the chilly ground of ice, broke into a sprint to head back into the Land of Iron. 

Makoto's reflection settled on a final image: just his normal self. No Hokage robes, nor books or fancy weapon. Simply his average mundane self, who beamed at the boy as he did to others so often with his cheerful brown eyes. "You've made the right decision. Good luck, man," he nodded inside his plane, as the average joe fell through the veil between the dream genjutsu world and reality.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 19, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Mountains, Land of Iron]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 78: Rebuilding Lost Resolve]​

Akane's deep pools of red were locked open, wide and full of terror. Her whole body shook violently from the top of her head to the bottom of her boots. Even as Hatori's fingers clamped down on her shoulders, it did very little to calm her down. And for just an instant the gravity of the situation pour from her into him. He swallowed hard and tried to gaze into her eyes. But they were blank and near lifeless. Her head was crooked to the side and her eyes were glued to the assault that Ryu was visiting on the Black Dragon. The very beast that had driven the fear of god into the very pit of her being. 

_'Akane! Do not freak out now this is the biggest hunt of your life, you said you was a huntress act like it!'_

It was useless though. To Akane he may as well have been a million miles away from her. Hatori's face was locked in determination his words rolling like war drums as he shook her, but despite the roll of his roar, it may has well have been the sea crashing against a distant shoal. Akane swallows hard, trying to push the lump in her throat to her stomach. But it was to little use as the images of her blood spilling on the virgin snow played over in her head on a sadistic loop. From behind a roar catches the boy's attention and his eyes widen in surprise as he turned from Akane, who can only pull a hand to her mouth in utter disbelief. 

Tossed like an egg Ryu flips into the sky only to fall into the bladed chasm of the Dragon's gaping jaws. With a powerful slam it ate the Dragon Prince, swallowing the boy whole. Akane followed the lump that traced down the dragon's long neck until it vanished pass it's collar bones. "Nu-no..." is whimpered. Akane was already having trouble cooping with the whole situation as it was. Now she'd witnessed the eating of one of her teammates. With one worthless insect gone, the large beast turned his attention to the last remnants of his shackles to this mountain. It's large tongue flicked from between it's lips sparking a small flame as it did. 

The ground rumbled under it's weight as it lumbered forward. It seemed to take it's time while it soaked in the fear that oozed from Akane. Turning his back to the frightened girl Hatori put his own body up as a shield for her. His face seemed to twist in disgust at this behemoth that took joy in the situation.    

"You know what, I thought you was here against your will but you are taking way too much enjoyment out of this, to be like the dragon that saved me."

The dragon, who declared himself son of Bryagh, allowed a vile laugh to slip from between his scaled lips. Simply in response he lifted it's clawed hand. The monster was going for a second appetizer in the blacksmith's son. Hatori, however, had other plans. His eyes flashing a golden hue and with sheer determination he is able to deflect the attack just enough so he could toss the redhead back. Even hitting the cold ground did little to snap Akane out of her stupor. She was still held deeply by the claws of fear while Hatori dived under the behemoth as to take a strike at it's chest. The attack does little more than a scratch to the now highly annoyed beast. With Hatori using it's own bulk against it the dragon turned it's attention to Akane.

It couldn't have imagined a better subject to push his nightmare inducing aura on. Most humans would have snapped out of it by now. They would have worked out it wasn't real. That it was an illusion impressed upon their minds. But Akane was a special case. She was more animal than she was human, more instinct than reason and this was why she was still paralyzed with fear. Why she was still unwilling to move a muscle in the presence of this Apex Predator. She couldn't, her body simply wouldn't allow her.  A long, sickle shaped, shadow spread across her body. The dragon lifted his hand high into the air. If he couldn't kill Hatori at this juncture, he'd take care of the rabbit that could only sit there. Again Hatori becomes Akane's white knight, pivoting he launches his sword with a side sling. It cuts through the air and glances the claw as it slammed down. 

Snow erupts into the air just to the girl's side. But in his bid to protect Akane, Hatori left himself open and the dragon took full advantage of the situation driving the claw that Akane envisioned killing her into him. _"NO, I TOLD YOU TO RUN!"_ her mind screams as his quicksilver blood mixes with the snow and ice. The smell makes Akane shudder, her friend had been hurt and she did nothing about it. In fact, she was the reason that Hatori now bled. As he fell over the dragon turned to him while bringing the wing to it's face. *"So"* it bellows while it's shadow overtakes Hatori's prone form. *"You've pacted a Dragon have you? Our blood is a powerful catalyst son of man. Your death will bring me great honor among my kind. Then after I take my freedom I will hunt the traitor down and kill her with my own claws."* is declared as it lifted it's claw up in the air. April's feathers ruffle, she wanted to help. But at this juncture it'd be ill advised. If Hatori had a plan it could get the both of them killed if she acted. 

Her eyes cut up to where Akane was laying, but the girl was gone and only her coat was left. She was no where to be seen, had she ran away? No it couldn't be. Could it?

_-Moments Earlier_ 

-CRUNCH!-

"AHHHH!" 

Crimson stained the snow as Akane snapped from her stupor, "Akane, snap out of it or Hatori will die. Do you want that? Wake up, get your head in the game. All that reptile is, is the biggest alligator you've ever bagged. Akane's eyes widen and she looked pass Mizuirono, there under the dragon's shadow as it lumbered over him was Hatori. Bleeding and on the verge of being killed. Sweat beads on the girl's forehead, but pulling a hand to her coat she pulls down on the zipper. Kicking her coat off she stands, "Let go." 

_-Now_

Like Akane moments ago Hatori found the shadow of the colossus was now over him. He was still partially stunned from the attack he took just moments ago. The monstrous hand was now falling toward him. He clenched his eyes tightly just wanting it to end quickly. But what should have taken a second dragged out to multiple seconds, then maybe a minute. Hatori's eyes crack open to see a figure standing over him. A dark navy blue Chakra flickered across her body. Akane now stood over him as he did for her. A kunai dug as deeply as it could into the dragon's palm, but it did very little to deter what the monster wanted to do. Right now it was the enhanced power that Akane channeled in her new Stance that kept death at bay. Looking back, she flashes Hatori an I'm back grin. 

"Passing FANG!" 

Mizuirono speeds in from the Dragon's left. Her spinning whirlwind of an attack slammed into the defended against claw's wrist. Simultaneously Akane pushes her power to the right. The double impact of attack and weight shift throws the giant monster off balance while a figure ran up it's spine. On it's back was Amagumo as it ran at breakneck speeds. When it reached the explosive tag it overlapped it with a second tag making an X on the back of the beat's head. Kicking off the beast's skull the figure triggers the tag it set, blowing both. 

Scorching flame and black smoke billows into the air knocking the dragon to the ground while sending scale and blasted horn in all directions. 

Turning Akane offers her hand out as the giant falls behind her, "Sorry 'bout dat." is offered while she helped Hatori back to his feet. "What she meant to say" a masculine voice cuts in. Hatori looked to where the voice came. He is confronted with a what could only be described as a male Akane. Pulling Amagumo off his back, he hands it over to the swordsman. "Was thank you for saving her life." is added.

"Think it's dead?" 

*"DAMN YOU!"*

"Nope" Akane stated and for the first time the whole fight she managed a grin.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 19, 2014)

*Sins of the Father Mini Story*

*[Land of Waterfalls]​*
[Sins of the Father Pt. V]​
*-15 Years Ago*

To an outsider, hearing that this child was the first born of Yomohiro blood that could see. May seem rather strange. What did that mean? Born with sight of eye? Well to understand that, you have to understand these people as well as there home. For many years now, Ellesmere has been known locally as the Dojutsu Swamps as Four Distinct Eyes can be found here. First and foremost is the Byakugan and it's two mutations. The Bestialgan Male and Bestialgan Female. The last Dojutsu is the Ketashigan. Breaking each down they Byakugan means All Seeing White Eye. The Bestialgan means Hunter's Red Eye and lastly. The Ketashigan means either Piercing Eye or Piercing Red Eye. 

Which may be a misnomer, the Ketashigan isn't red, but black with red markings within. It is this Dojutsu that is both a blessing and a curse to the Yomohiro people. For it's a blind eye. Every person in this tribe is blind from birth. But in exchange the eye gives a pseudo sight, it picks up scent as color and sound as shapes. Think of it as echo location with color imprints that is seen instead of heard. This eye also has a special connection to animals, as it can connect to them giving a sight beyond sight to the owner. While they, themselves cannot see if they close their eyes and concentrate on the animals around them, they can see through them instead. This by them is called webbed sight, as their vision in this state is patch worked. It takes years to master and get used to.

A soft mist was now in the air, the Land of Waterfalls wasn't as bad as the Land of Rain. But in retrospect there was always a lot of moisture in the air and rain was a common occurrence. "Oh, I'm sure you'll love her." Suzu? hums happily patting Ryota's hand. Junzo was a quaint place. It was the oldest settlement of all the tribes, thus was even rustic by the rest of the Swamp's standards. The homes were simple, mostly wooden with either leather or tin covers to help keep the rains out. The place smelled a bit like a petting Zoo if one was to describe it Wild Chicken and Bore ran around the grounds as these people shared with nature. They didn't encroach on it like the Hyuga did all those years ago. 

As far as location went, Junzo was about dead center of the Ellesmere Everglades. It was the second biggest settlement of the swamp and it ringed what is simply called the devil's nest, which was the dead center of the Swamp and the Gateway to Blackmarsh. 

"Do you wish an old lady to apologize?" the woman asks while they walked along the mud streets of this portion of the village. Ryota's dark red eyes cut to her, "What do you mean?", "You've not said the first word since we've began to walk son. Do you want an apology from me, for choosing your son to push an old lady's agenda?" they stop and Ryota pulled his arm from her's. "No, there is no need. I can understand the want to heal old wounds. I'll admit, at first I was angry. But now, I think it may be a good thing." the last bit was hard to swallow, even for him. His pride didn't want this to happen. But the people that was in his care was just as much a priority as his son. 

Suzu? smiled lightly, "That is surprising to hear, though it's not a bad thing. So please don't take it in the wrong light sonny. It's simply refreshing to see that the young are willing to put bad blood behind them." is stated as she looped back into Ryota's arm. With a light tug she pulled him along. "With the prospect of our people becoming one with your tribes we've began adopting your people's customs bringing our females into the rights of yours .. . !!" 

Ryota lightly pulled her to a stop, "No", "What?" the two stare one another down. "Maybe your not as open minded as I thought you were kid, what's wrong. Did you come here to get an old lady's hopes up to dash them?", "I apologize lady Yomohiro. I didn't mean it that way. I simply meant that you shouldn't have to change to our ways to be part of the tribes. I will personally speak to the Grand Council and push that your people be able to keep your own customs and ways."

Suzu? was almost speechless, almost. A wide grin crossed her face, "I'm taken back young'un. I don't know what to say, I'm impressed that you'd worry about a way of life that wasn't your own." Ryota shook his head, "Well, we can say I had a long face to face with a much wiser creature than myself. A budding professional relationship needs compromise, not rigid stone set rules." ~

The two continued to speak as they walked along. With each passing moment Suzu? found herself more impressed with this young man. He had a level head on his shoulders as one would expect from the Leader of the Seekers. But soon they came upon Nozomi. The young girl of six was a bit of a mess Her hair was matted with mud and her clothing was a bit tattered and torn. But nothing that other children wouldn't do to themselves. As they walked upon her she laughed and giggled while she danced around a group of tribe hunters. In her spin Ryota catches what appears to be one of the deadliest snakes in the swamps. 

"What is she doing with that?" is asked out of concern. "That is why I said you'd like her Ryota Hyuga. At only the age of six, she is the best hunter we have.", "You're telling me, she killed that?", "Tracked it, trapped it then killed it." is replied. Tapping her cane off a rock Suzu? clears her throat catching the young girl's attention. "Nozomi, come here child. There is someone I'd like you to meet." 

A wide grin crossed the girl's face, handing the dead snake over to one of the men she was with she bounds over and looks up to Ryota with her deep pools of red. "Honey, this man is Ryota." is stated, "!" 

She grabbed Ryota's hand and bounced around, "Mommy said you might come to see me, my name is Hyuga, Nozomi and I'm pleased to meet YOU!" is exclaimed as the man knelt to her. With his free hand he takes the girl by the chin and looks at her. His stern expression softens. "My name is Hyuga, Ryota. The pleasure is mine." ~~


----------



## Olivia (Jul 19, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Flashback - Training: Manipulation 

As the wind flowed past my hair I held my eyes completely shut. I was standing in the middle of a meadow where I had trained countless of times, but this time was different. It would be my first B-Rank jutsu, and from what I could tell it would consume a lot more chakra than normal jutsu. With a deep breath I took out a scroll.

In this scroll lie the jutsu Thalia had told me about, the Lightning Release: False Darkness technique. Surprisingly the only hand seal which was required was the Snake hand seal, but the technique seemed to have some length to its charge. But once that was completed it would fire a strong bolt of lightning at my target.

Well there was two strange things about this. One that this jutsu could be fired from my mouth, and the second had been the abnormally low amount of hand seals. To concentrate a bolt of lightning with that much strength you would think you would need many more handseals. But maybe that's why it takes so long to charge it.

Now I knew I could also use a hand variant, but there was an advantage in shooting from ones mouth. Most shinobi wouldn't be expecting lightning lazers to be coming from your mouth, and especially with the single hand seal they may think it is a weak jutsu. There is definitely an advantage in that aspect.

Well I decided it would be best not to dwindle on these thoughts for much longer, there was no time like the present. I put my hands into the snake handseal and started forming lightning chakra into my throat. I shut my eyes, trying to start manipulating the form, but then I lost it.

What was wrong? Did I simply not have enough chakra control? I know Thalia told me that manipulating both the shape and element of a technique would be difficult, as proved with my lightning palm jutsu, but for the chakra to simply disappear before I was able to do anything? That hadn't happened to me before.

Maybe there was something I did wrong. I was gathering chakra into my throat, but was that correct? For say the fire ball jutsu, people exhale the fire, but they don't necissary form the fire in their throat. They form the chakra and exhale that, causing it to create form as it leaves the mouth. Maybe that's what I needed to do.

But I knew it wouldn't be as easy as that. If I wanted to shoot something like this from my mouth I would have to exhale the lightning chakra at a fast speed, while also manipulating its shape into a lightning bolt like form as it doesn't scatter. Something like this seemed to be almost too difficult, and if anything would be easier if more handseals were applicable. 

With a deep breath I reformed the snake handseal and this time gathered my lightning chakra in my mouth. It swirled around harmlessly as I made sure to gather an ample amount. Finally when I felt it would be enough my jaw unlatched and I exhaled the chakra, pushing and forming it with normal chakra to form it into what I thought would be necessary.

for a second I saw a flash in front of my eyes. The bolt of lightning dashed across the sky in front of my and impaled itself into the tree. That was essentially what the jutsu was supposed to do, but one problem. The one I formed was the size of a pencil, it was no where near as big as the scroll had intended!
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Chuunin Exam Finale IV
Big Idea!?!?Just Live Like You Want It!!*

The trio had been reunited; well half of Kirisaki was almost eaten by a dragon so perhaps they were more like a duo and a half. The thing that surprised Zell was the fact she was able to get up after such grievous injuries and the way she kept putting herself between him and Satoshi. Both developments were equally frustrating yet Zell did not connect them; the thought that there was another situation playing out was lost on him. He trusted Kirisaki too much to think she was hiding a secret from him and that Satoshi of all people knew it, the thought didn?t dare cross his mind. But the maven of apathy did take notice of her cursory defenses of the puppeteer and that was something that grated upon the genin. 

_"She's more of a pushover than I am."_ Was the thought silently running though Zell's mind but he felt terrible thinking it considering the grit and bravery Kirisaki had shown to this point. No matter what he had to do everything to ensure her safety, even if it meant putting himself in danger by way of the dragon or using his trump card. There were only so many different avenues of strategy open to them at this point. The area of effect type techniques that Satoshi and Kirisaki had were not affecting the dragon, they couldn?t pierce its skin or con it into drinking Satoshi?s poison. Considering the colossal size of the dragon Zell was unsure he could actually hit it hard enough with the Sun Gate aiding him. They seemed to all be more accepting of working together as an actual team, but that wasn?t going to be enough. They could have been actual friends it didn?t matter if they didn?t have the ability to extract the dragon?s fang.

?So the poison is still our best bet and knowing you, there?s probably more than the two vials you used for the clones. So get them ready.? The tone of the Hound of Justice was ever querulous as he addressed Satoshi, yea he had literally gotten his ass out of the fire but he was peeved at him for being so collected when Kirisaki got injured. 

?No shit Sherlock. Of course we?re going to try it again but we need a different plan of attack.?

?It doesn?t take an evil genius to know that, Satoshi.?

The two boys glowered at each other their eyes threatening to shoot out heat rays and bore holes into each other?s faces. Kirisaki cleared her throat loudly pointing at the dragon to bring her fellow genin back to some semblance of verisimilitude. They needed to concentrate that fiery contempt on the dragon instead of each other, which was easy when you had the hulking form of the drake looming over you. 

?So yea the plan is simple. I?ll be the bait and you get it to ingest the poison. After that well? I didn?t really think that far ahead but once we get the poison in its system it?s just a waiting game.?

?Not that I don?t see the merit of that plan but how exactly are you going to distract it. It?s not exactly stupid.? Kirisaki's interjection was her subtle way of trying to dissuade her friend from acting out such a reckless plan. She was going to outlive Zell regardless, but she didn't want that certainty to become a reality so soon.

?It?s giving us the time to have this discussion. I reckon that this isn?t just about killing us for it, he wants us to put up a fight. Let me worry about the distraction I think I can pull something off. ? Zell let out an audibly inadvertent gulp. While he tried to remain stoic and composed his body betrayed him slightly. There was no shame in being afraid considering what they were up against. The platinum blonde traipsed forward, the crunch of sleet underfoot echoing as his two teammates watched on in silence, the moment had an air to it that was evocative of a man walking down the green mile to his execution. The dragon stood still as Zell stood about eight metres from it, cupping his hands and brings them to his mouth to focus his bellow.

?So we?ve decided to take turns taking you on one by one. It would be unfair if we all ganged up on you. So dragon why don?t you entertain me now? You?ve been putting forth a pretty weak showing so far. You?ve been more of a roided up lizard than an awe-inspiring legendary creature. I'm very underwhelmed with you lizard.?

This was the bright scheme that Zell had come up, to insult its pride. It was a very coarse plan of action. Still he had keyed in on one of the earlier statements the archfiend had made, he was very condescending to them. In his time at Spoon Island he found the quickest way to draw the ire of a bully was to attack his fortitude, the dragon was really just an extreme version of this.

?What you?re not going to roar? We must have been one of the lucky ones getting such a wide set vagina. You gonna cry? Want me to call the wambulance here before you drown us with your salty tears?? The dragon and his teammates couldn?t see it but Zell shivered slightly, not because he was cold but out of fear. It was Zell?s voice but the words emanating from his flapping jaw were being said through him not by him. This was how the kids use to talk to him when they would torment him. There were plenty of times where he wanted to fight back or at the very least say something, so if a coward like him were compelled to defend itself what would an 150 meter dragon do?

*RAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWR*

The robust and piercing bawl of the behemoth was so resounding it took hold of the slush beneath Zell?s feet, shaking it wildly with its power. The dragon took in air, lining its gullet with the lethal means for a combustible outcry. The genin knew what was coming, looking back at his teammates, his face half worried and half telling them they better pick their spot so as to not leave him as an appetizer. The dragon?s head was pointed upward toward the sky, the starting bell was going to be the moment it?s head tilted.

*KASSEI! TAIYO NO MON!!*
*(Activate Gate of The Sun)   *
​
The musculatory system of the young genin tensed and bulged slightly as the blood capillaries were forcefully opened, he was much more defined in his deltoid and calf muscles. A white outline shrouded him as yellow embers ignited from the blanket of white giving him a blazing aura. This was the power of the first gate, the one that brought him to the near pinnacle of the human body?s potential. Bending his knees ever so slightly he dug his heels into the ground, shifting his weight to the balls of his feet.
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2014)

_1….2….3….4
Ichi…Ni…San…Shi
Protocol
Wings
Engage_











The wind currents picked up some as the dragon brought its head down, its crosshairs set on the lustrous blonde. Before it could unclasp its jaw Zell had kicked off the ground speeding around in an arc, his aura leaving a yellow vapor trail in his wake. The conflagration percolated from the jowl of the titan cascading outward toward Zell. The magnanimity of the attack covered an area that must have covered anywhere from 15 to 20 metres, but the genin was already on the run. He had backtracked as the flames of the attack licked at the frost, the ambient heat from the rapidly oxidized air the only part of the attack that came close to Zell. Taking the chance the teen veered curving the trajectory of his sprint, the dragon drew in air once more, and in response the young shinobi brought his hands together interlocking them as he put his index fingers together, this was the ram seal. Chakra bolted to his knees stimulating the ligaments and vitalizing them with a newfound cogency.

SHUNSHIN NO JUTSU
(Body Flicker Technique)

Zell was betwixt the beast’s knees at this juncture, the explosion of chakra allowing him to bound off the snow into close quarters with the dragon. However he was not fighting a beast lacking for sentience, the dragon spun, one mighty revolution. The shifting of such a colossal shape caused an air vacuum of sorts that uplifted Zell from the ground however that wasn’t the end of the serpent king’s machinations. Its tail unfurled and lashed out at the boy, for such a mammoth being to move with such light grace was mind-boggling. The Hound of Justice was more like a sitting duck about to get cooked as the tail lumbered through the air; he brought himself up into a ball as the embers of his aura changed in color, no longer a sun kissed amber for a moment it flickered to a hue of deep Byzantium. There was no super mega attack though, the tail swatted Zell, like an open palm swiping away a fly, he was sent hurdling through the air like a comet. The force of the blow carried him about twenty metres before he finally hit the sleet, his body bounced off the ground and back into the air, the impact so gross and wrathful the genin was sent high up into the air. For a moment he thought he was going to lose consciousness from the violent impact, he hung up in the air his hang time was mere seconds but it might as well have been eternity for Zell. As he felt himself become ever more evanescent....

_“Come on idiot it’s even easier than the Crow Clones or Scattered Clone jutsu. You just don’t have a medium as a crutch, but to be able to coordinate the crows takes just as much control. Just visualize it and create it with your chakra. Just like you did when you made that door appear.”

The rose haired bombshell chastised her ward, her frustration mounting with only a half a day left before the exams. The fact Zell made it so far on his first try in the Chuunin Exams was an accomplishment but now wasn’t the time for congratulations. He needed to be ready especially if he were to be partnered with Satoshi.

“It’s not that simple for me. The flow of my feelings is what got me the door and the crows well it’s easy to read their flow and connect with them. Using my own chakra to do that sort of thing.” 

His explanation though reasonable and somewhat heartfelt was going to fall on deaf ears. Tenshi was here to make sure he didn’t get himself killed in the finals; she wasn’t here to listen to excuses for his multitude of 

“You just don’t want it bad enough… it’s a cute character trait to have at 15, Zellous, but at a certain point you’re going to have to stop misplacing that pair you grow from time to time. Get a keychain or something. Think about you want and make it happen. It’s that simple, Zellous.”_

_Think about what you want…and make it happen…I want to stop falling and not get my ass whooped by a dragon
_

Zell’s eyes widened as he felt himself still descending, the passage of time completely lost on him. It didn’t matter he just wanted to stand!

SNAKE…BIRD…

*KAGE NO KOGEN!!
*(Shadow Plateau)

The Hound of Justice’s back hit against something tight and springy before it began to tear and give way. The elasticity of the platform was unable to handle the pressure of his downward momentum and body weight, or it wasn’t the perfected form of the jutsu either way it sent him flying up and backward on a parabolic flight path. The flames of the dragon missing evaporating the snow dune he would have been deposited into by the tail swipe if not for the plateau. With some luck and desire Zellous had managed to escape certain death. As he landed softly in the snow the pain started to settle in. Getting hit by such a large celestial body had caused a number of cracked ribs and dozens of micro fractures riddled throughout the young genin’s battered tenement.  If not for the power of the gate he would have succumbed to the pain. It was starting to get to the time he had to unleash it. The dragon’s attention was firmly affixed to Zell at this point, it flitted toward him ready to begin its onslaught anew. The notion of hope was transient, he found cause for respite at the thought his teammates would come up with a plan while he put life and limb on the line. His teammates in the time he was giving them would come through for him with absolute certainty. 

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 19, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Training Grounds; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 79: Before the Third Round, Training Days VII]​
_Speed Training II_​
"Akane, can you hear me?" Mitsuki asks. Gently pulling up she cradles the girl in her arms as she kneels beside her. "Akane, talk to me. Say something, please." is begged, all the girl could do though is grunt and breathe heavily in pain. Sitting next to her Mitsuki pulls her away from her chest, "If you can hear me Akane, I need to see what is going on, I won't force it yet, but I need you to move your hands." is stated. 

"It hurts" is whimpered, tears of blood ran down Akane's cheeks and her hands trembled. But, as asked she starts to move them allowing the dammed blood to flow down her face. Mitsuki took a deep breath, Akane's dark red eyes seemed to float with blood as it oozed from her tear ducts and from up under the eye itself. Though the strangest thing  was a pupil that was never there before. "Can you see me? How many fingers am I holding up?" the question rolls while the Jonin waved her hand before Akane's face, two fingers in the air as she did so.

Akane blinked and squinted, something was off. Normally when she activated her Bestialgan the world grew darker with a blue energy given off by the body highlighting a more hollow shell that looked like the person or animal she was looking at. Now though, even through blood clouded vision, she was making out other colors, the dark world of the Bestialgan was suddenly awash in life. The ground had a color to it as did the trees and sky. It was near sensory overload again and the girl slammed her eyes shut spreading the blood further over her face. She shook her head and buried it in Mitsuki's chest. "Alright, that's it Akane, we're getting you to a hospital." is stated as the girl got blood all over her. But before she could stand with her completely Akane grabbed onto her sleeve.

"No, dat no needed. Ah... Ah.." Akane musters opening her eyes. Deactivating the Bestialgan restores her vision to normal and the flow of blood trickles to a stop. "Akane, I don't think that would be wise. Bleeding from your eyes isn't a normal thing. You need ..." ... 

"It's normal if she has advanced her Bestialgan." Mizuirono interjects taking a step forward. Confusion crosses Mitsuki's face, "What?", "Akane is a Hyuga, yes. But unlike the main branch of the Clan that lives here in Konohagakure, her branch family has the Bestialgan mixed in it. It's far different than the Byakugan. When it first awakens, it's very painful for the Dojutsu owner. It causes bleeding and headaches when it awakens, which I'm sure by the look on her face, Akane is going though that too." the wolf states sitting down next to Fang. "The bleeding  will stop, the headache is fleeting and she'll eventually get used to her new eyes. But, its not something that needs medical attention. Besides I don't think they'd know what they're looking at anyway. The Bestialgan outside Ellesmere is very rare."

"You sure you're fine?" is asked, Akane simply nods. With help from Mitsuki she gets back to her feet. "Ah gud to go. Ah no need dat." is stated while she wiped the blood on her coat sleeve. Turning away from her Sensei, she finish wiping her face, smearing it with her own blood before spinning to a drop. Blue Chakra starts to lap off her body as she goes into the Four Legged Technique. A grin crossed the woman's lips. So, her student was taunting her now was she?

_-Some Time Later_

Landing Mitsuki digs her claws into the soil of the training ground, though her intended target flew in a blur away from her.  A wide grin crossed the Jonin's face, "Passing Fang!" is roared while she shot off toward Akane. The girl bounds around leaving trails of blue behind her. She avoids the attacks with just a hair's breadth each time. But she was doing it now. She was avoiding the attacks with enough time to make some minor distance between her and Mitsuki. Though the tornado doesn't stop, showing why she is a Jonin, Mitsuki doesn't tire easy and the attack pours on as the swirling mass of teeth and claws circles around. Bounding off the ground she fires straight up into the air. Below her Akane stops in her tracks and pulls he head to the sky. Squinting her eyes she takes a deep breath. Her teacher had effectively nulled Akane's sense of smell by putting a fresh cloud of it in the air, then putting herself high enough that her scent was being blown further away. 

Then, from the sun the woman reappears at a high velocity spin. Those deep pools of red open widely. "Spinnin' Fang!" leaping to her side Akane throws her body into a rapid spin. It's velocity increased by the Four Legged technique she was in; Akane is able to just offset her teacher, slamming the deadly Aerial Fang into the ground. But, taking such a heavy attack on didn't bode well for Akane either. Knocked from her spin she slammed into the ground while Mitsuki burrowed deeply into the Training Ground's soil. Akane darts around, trying to pinpoint her teacher. But the scent coming up was faint and it was being weakened by the rotation the spin she was using had. 

With little Recourse left to her Akane sucks it up and again actives her Bestialgan. Like promised, she didn't bleed. But that pounding headache returned as the world went dark only to lighten with colors a moment later. From the corner of her field of vision Akane locks onto Mitsuki. She was coming and quickly. Pulling into the Beast Imitating Human Stance Akane decides that she has to overpower speed with strength. Whipping her arms out Akane throws herself into the Spinning Fang. By coating Chakra on the bottom of her feet, she is able to glide in place allowing the centrifugal  effect of the move to hold her in one spot, "Top Spin!", "Burrowing Fang!" both moves are declared simultaneously. 

Mitsuki hits the defensive wall that Akane built with a wall her own and sparks fly as the two combat one another. With a final  rotation Akane falls back while kicking her leg into the air. The coating of Chakra protects her foot from the ravages of her Teacher's tech and allows her to connect with the woman's gut. 

Feeling her center of balance wrecked, Mitsuki calls her attack off and lands a yard or two away. "Good job Akane." a wide grin spreads across her lips. Akane panted while laying on her back, her teacher though. Acted as if she didn't just dig though untold yards of earth. She wasn't sweaty or winded,  "You ah monster." is panted as she released her Bestialgan. A snicker can be heard. "I believe that is enough for one day, how about you treat me to dinner?" is asked as the sun started to dip for the horizon.

Akane shot up, drool clung to her mouth, "Fud? Sure!" ~    

*[Akane Training Arc Done]​*​


----------



## Cjones (Jul 19, 2014)

*Hisashi/Retsu*

_*Rainwall IV*
Determination_

Minutes turned into hours, hours turned into more hours, and more hours turned into superfluous walking through a large city filled with people that seem to could only be described as fanatically loyal to the lord of this entire city. As I continued my search for Eiji Inuzuka in this place, there didn?t seem to be a single douche in this city who had seen her; nonetheless, they definitely made sure to somehow steer my conversation toward their ?Oh so magnificent proprietor Yuichi, who paved the way for their overwhelming prosperity. Who open the gates to the shinobi world, who forged healthy relationships with the Kage as well as open communications with the church.? 

You should get the point by now. I was about ready to shut this place down. 

?These damn quack packs have already drunk the Kool-Aid, so we aren?t getting anything about Eiji out of them.? 

Retsu and I walked down the tiled main street of Rainwall. The sound of the gentle cascade flowing through the canals. It was quite surprising that, even with the great amount of people that walked these streets and the sounds of barters that filled the air, the waterfalls resonated quite clearly throughout the area on their set paths. Even so, no matter how admittedly pretty this town full of reject freakazoids is, I was basically back to square-why am I lying? I hadn?t even passed go to collect my two-hundred yet. I guess had better give up that secondary objective in the meantime and focus on my ?primary objective?, so to speak. So, first things first, might as well sit down and talk somewhere. Luckily for us I noticed a small eatery that just four or five feet away from us. It?d be as good a place as any, so we made our way over and took a seat at one of their small brown round tables, with matching stools.

?Going to be a long ass day.? 

___

At the peak of the town itself, a stupendous multistory brownstone is seated directly in the middle of the third tier of the main street that circles around house with a great wall towering in the back. The house was stylized in a very rustic architectural style. The walk way was decorated with similarly colored pillars in a classical order characterized by sturdy fluted columns and a thick square abacus resting on a rounded molding known as a Doric. Small carves were etched into their design as water poured through spots from atop, flowing down the sides and into small ducts that ran into the canals of main street. At the stairway and pass the great double ivory doors, into an opulently designed foyer rich in different hues of black and gold, up a glass stair case with golden railings, the continuous whimpering of a dog emits from a nearby room. 

Eiji laid strewn over a couch as if she had died a million deaths. 

?It was so putrid, like a proverbial den full of rotten snatches set out in a hot sun. I can?t, I just can?t?.?

*AWOUU*

The female Inuzuka bayed miserably before retching into a nearby bucket.

?Please, watch the carpet. It?s silk.? 

The full figured form of the lord?s daughter, Rika, strolled into the room from the doorway taking a seat in a rather lofty chair directly opposite of her guest who was sliding down the burgundy couch she sat on possibly k.o?d from the powerful stench she smelled earlier, animated birds visible to known but Eiji flew around her head. Rika shuffled in her seat before she brandished a semi-transparent crystal in her hand, the same one Eiji had given to her earlier. Since it came into her possession she had herself enthralled by the prospect of the supposed power this had. What could be perceived as a simple piece of jewelry could in fact, going by the words of Eiji, would allow her to go beyond the normal limit of her abilities. It was simply fascinating to her. With this she could possibly become shield she had always wanted to be for her father. 

A desire that only burned deeper within once she discovered that spy. 

?Eiji, if you are up to it, please explain something to me.? 

?H-how can I whelp you?? Eiji slurred as she tried to shake off the cobwebs. 

?Tell me more about this??Rita?. Who exactly is this woman, shrew enough to dare place her trash among my guard?? 

?Rita? Welp, you shee, Rita??

___

?Rita, that damn sket. How?re we suppose to find a guy, when we don?t even know what he looks like?" I was frustrated. We had been in this place for hours and not a single lead, perhaps I was rushing it? I guess I shouldn?t expect to find any huge amount of info from the what, six hours we?ve been here? Probably had my sights aimed a bit too high in that regard? I even began to notice how the sun was beginning its descent, the sky was colored in burnt orange. The darker stage of the twilight was beginning to set end, so it would be dark soon. Best for us to just pack up for the moment and try are luck again anew in the morning. 

Before standing up from my seat, I gave another glance to the picture of Eiji in my hand. Really this was all one huge joke in some form. Never in my life before now would I had ever thought I?d be playing Carmen Sandiego with this damn mutt. But yet here I was doing exactly that. These past six hours were nothing compared to the last few months I?d spent trying to dig up any information on her or trying to predict where exactly she would pop up next. You see Eiji was the link to my sister, Mizuki. When my sister left the village, Eiji followed behind her. It was shocking to the dog?s family, but I wasn?t at all that surprised about it, Eiji and Mizuki had always been pretty tight with one another, so when I ran into her back in Dios no Sabe I knew Mizuki couldn?t be that far behind. 

Without her everything falls apart. 

?You rabid flea bitten mongrel, I know you?re here somewhere.? I whispered under my breath before exiting out my seat. ?Alright my dear ghastly collaborator in crime, let?s set up shop for the night. Someone pretty like me can?t be out to late at night.? 

?Wait. I hear you two are looking for a pretty lady?? 

Some guy approached our table in a casual stride. He presented him to us as a rather easy going guy, even the walk he talked was in a slow and steady manner, his speech was entirely relaxed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



???




?A pretty lady? I guess if you?re into dogs. You like that kind of thing? I mean I?m all for a nice rough and tumble, with some back scratching and skin-slapping power thrusting, but don?t think I do the feral thing?? 

?I could be into it, but then again does it matter? That pitiful look on your face could be seen through a building, so I decided to come give you a hand. 

?You?re telling me you?ve seen this chick?? I asked handing him the picture. Rather suspicious, though I wasn?t going to look a gift horse in the mouth if it got me closer to where I needed to be. 

?Yeah, this is the chick. She was wearing this funky cloak, along with this extravagant looking dog. She rolled in about a few days ago.? He commented just as he tossed a thumb up behind him to the giant mansion that sat atop the final tier of the main street of the city. ?She?s been shacked up at the lord?s house ever since she arrived. I don?t know much else other than that really.? He shrugged. 

?She?s staying at the lord?s house? What exactly could she be doing there?? Ah, I?ll worry about it later, thanks guy.?

?No problem friend, glad to help.? 

I motioned for Retsu that we were leaving just as our friendly informer began to take his leave. His head turned toward the jinchuuriki direction, when abruptly Retsu chair shot out from underneath the hosts body, flung an inconceivable distance away from it once was. The atmosphere grew taut as these two stared at each other. I had no idea what was going on; however, there was one surprising factor in all this, the fact that this guy didn?t in the least seem to be frightened at all of Retsu. That threw off some alarms in my head that he clearly wasn?t normal. Retsu was called the ?Monster of Iwagakure.? No normal person could stare back at the host of Chomei without feeling some over inordinate form of anxiety or fear, it was unheard of. 

?Whoa, whoa, big guy. Did I upset you or something? If I bumped into or did anything to offend I?m sorry, don?t give me that scary look. Sends shivers down my spine, man.? He began apologizing repeatedly before finally walking off down the street, yet Retsu continued to stare him at him so earnestly, I had never noticed such a response from the monster since I?ve been traveling with it. In fact, he wasn?t even hearing me call its name. 

?Retsu! We gotta move.? 

​


----------



## Cjones (Jul 19, 2014)

“Rita is a weapons developer, the greatest in her field. Most of the modernized gadgets of warfare we use today are all her brainchild. A prodigy, she once led a solitary existence supplying to both sides of White and Black until she was recruited by the Tsuchikage. As you can imagine playing a form of double jeopardy isn’t something many can do, as it helped mold her into a very astute woman with a rather infamous ruthless streak or so I’ve heard.” 

Eiji sat crossed legged on the floor as she explained what little she knew about the woman known as Rita Mordio. Other than some basic information, her renown as a weapons specialist, the Inuzuka didn’t know too much about her herself. 

“She sounds like a frightful woman.” 

“I can’t really say for sure, but heresy says she can be a vindictive woman and if your father is indeed her target, then she will come for him. It will only be a matter of time before that happens.  My employer has often told me that Rita holds no love lost for cowardice. That can be the only reason she would pursue something this hard." 

“MY FATHER IS NO COWARD.” Rika roared as she popped out of her seat. At the same time a soft rap at the door caught their attention. “Come in.” The faint click of a knob and the door slowly opened to reveal one of the many servants that worked in the lavish mansion. 

“Milady, sorry to bother you at this hour, but two young men…well, I know one of them is a male at least, have come seeking an audience with your father.” The room was unnaturally silent for a few minutes before Rika gathered herself together and dismiss the young woman. Numerous thoughts began plaguing her mind, all of them having to do with Rita and whether or not she had already found out about the death of her agent. With these influx of thoughts the lavender crystal in her began to light with a dim hue of orange. It seemed like it was reaching out to her, telling her what to do. The eyes of the lord’s daughter grew in intensity as she roughly embedded the crystal deep within the back of her hand. 

“With this. I know I can become the shield my father needs. Let Rita and whoever she might send come! I will cut them all down with indignation!” She announced before walking out of the room in a prideful stride. Eiji leaned back into the edge of the seat of the nearby couch. Her ears twitched every few seconds before finally jumping from her seat and making her way out onto the balcony from the window. 

*WHISTLE* 

A hefty shadow leapt from nowhere and landed directly next to her revealing itself to be her trusted hound, Alucard, holding a head set in his mouth. Giving her sign of approval with a pet to the head, Eiji grabbed the object from him before inserting it into her ear. Static buzzed wildly inside the receiver before finally clearing up into a clear-cut voice, belong to a female. 

“Eiji, how did it go?” 

“She bought it Mizuki. So hungry that she couldn’t resist.”​


----------



## Gaja (Jul 20, 2014)

​
There it is, he thought as his eyes looked at it from a distance. _Konohagakure_, his home. It certainly wasn't hard to understand why it had been given that particular name all those years ago. For the dark haired genin it had indeed been a while since he last set his eyes on it, and it brought a joyful smile to his face to see it once again. Comparing it to the "Three wolves" of the Iron country, where his mission took him, was like comparing night and day... The weather, the culture, people. They simply couldn't be compared. He imagined that this was how any normal person would feel when they reached their home, joy and excitement...

Mashiro would need a few days to adjust to the climate of the Fire country but he certainly welcomed the warm breeze that was picking up and seemed to "push" him back towards the village where he was born. Looking to his left his father seemed pleased as well, after all it had been quite a while since they last saw their family and slept in their own beds. Simply said, both Sutomu men were glad to be back. The mission may have been long, but now it was over. And it didn't hurt that it paid quite well... The walk towards Konoha, which started out at their normal traveling pace quickly escalated in to a race between father and son. First running down the road before it took to the trees, where a certain Sutomu family member displayed his, monkey like, jumping ability. And so the race, and the family pride, was won by the older generation, despite Mashiro's best efforts. His father said nothing, but his little smirk said it all. Mashiro felt it, he had lost. But despite his deep breaths he smiled and was happy.

He was finally home again, and besides he had never once beaten his father in a race anyway so it wasn't like this was the first time he tasted defeat. He was excited to be back for a number of reasons though, first obviously came his family. Then the village, he wanted to be in his own room, sleep in his own bed, see his fellow shinobi, eat some of the local food again. Ramen, onigiri, takoyaki... And also he wanted to dedicate himself to his shinobi work as well. He had been unable to train and work on his skills as much as he would have liked, but that was about to change. He did get some experience under his belt and learned certain things that he otherwise might not have learned but it was undeniable that you couldn't dedicate yourlself to training when in a foreign country, on a mission to protect someone...

There were many things he was looking forward to, many things he wanted to work on and spend time on but even though the young Sutomu boy had a list in his mind the list was actually quite a bit bigger than even he thought possible. Something that he didn't quite realize would be a factor for him in the future was a very subtle thing, but something he really had little experience in. And that thing was team work. A simple yet quite complex thing that Mashiro really had no real experience in. He had never worked in a team of three shinobi before, always under the guidance of his father who was a Jounin himself. His mother worked in the administrative building herself, and was the money-boss of the house... Knowing that she would probably take all the money from the mission and arrange how it would be spent Mashiro kept a small part of the payment to himself. He wanted to treat himself to some food later on.

Passing through the barrier of Konoha Mashiro stretched out and smiled, he was finally home. As it was already night time by the time he passed through the village gate he went straight home to see his family. A night of huggs, laughter, food and sleep followed. Proper sleep and a bath... He would need the rest because as of tomorrow he was of to see if there were any missions to be done around the village. That and he was looking for a team to join, so he'd have to go through some paperwork probably to get assigned to someone but he didn't mind it one bit. He was looking forward to it actually, get in to a team, do missions, train, earn some money and grow...

_Life was good._​


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2014)

​_[Until Now...And For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kei and Kyo]_​




It was a part of nature, it was how things worked, and how a relationship between two people deepened. However as logical as it might be to Kei, it didn?t stop her from making blushing so hard that her face began to resemble Kyo?s hair. She was so embarrassed that she covered her face and turned away earning a little giggle from Charlie as she peaked at the scene though her fingers. There was something about intimacy of this nature that made Kei want to revert back to the days she didn?t know anything. Although Kei looked over at Kyo, who with his eyes closed had turned away from the scene as well, was he uncomfortable too?

The thought of Kyo being uncomfortable with public displays like this seemed natural, but she couldn?t help but think. A blushing Kyo who couldn?t hold hands or get embarrassed easily in public was extremely cute.  He would act so tough and so cool, but a simple kiss on the cheek or a graze of the hand would send him into a flustered state. Kei couldn?t help but smile at the thought of trying that next time, they held hands before but it wasn?t like Kei did it herself, it was always Kyo either leading her or pulling her away from something. 

?I think I?ll go for a run instead?.? Kyo interrupted her thoughts as he began to stretch his body a bit, ?Yoga isn?t my thing.?

_?Well the track is for public use, so go ahead if you want to.?_ Charlie said but the hint of disappointment could be heard through her voice which made Kei question what this school was really about.  Kyo nodded and he went off to the starting line. _?Kei, how about you grab a water bottle for him??_

Kei looked over at Charlie who seemed to be staring daggers into Kei, _?The water bottles are constantly cold and if there no water there is always refreshing energy drinks provided by our sponsors to make sure our students are given the necessary nutrients they need.?_

Kei nodded as she spotted the cooler filled to the brim with water and other drinks, she quickly paced herself over to the cooler and got a water bottle before turning around and watching Kyo run around the track. The icy cold water bottle did nothing for the heat that Kei felt rising up to her face. Though she quickly looked down and as Kyo ran back to them she smiled and offered him the bottle of water.

?Thanks!? He smiled, Kei blushed as he took the bottle from her and began to drink it, her heart began to beat so fast in her chest that she thought it was going to explode, but she had to do it. For the sake of the mission she would have to throw all types of shame aside. Kyo noticed how Kei face was brighter than any tomato he ever seen before, ?Kei???

Kei looked up at him, her bright yellow eyes seemed to be like a pool of liquid gold as she eyed him before looking back down, ?Kyo?I?m thirsty?.?

Kyo looked at his water bottle before ushering it over to her, she took it, her gentle fingers slowly rubbed up against his. He was getting this weird aura from Kei that he couldn?t place his fingers on, but it seemed so familiar as well.  Once she firmly gripped the water bottle, she lifted it up to her lips, before completely and utterly pouring it over her shoulders. The water spilled out on the ground as she looked at him, biting her lower lip?

Once the water was dumped, she tossed the empty container and placed her hand on his chest, ??.I said I was thirsty?.? She repeated herself, stretching out the last few bits of the word?.

Kyo watched her lips as she repeated herself again, ?I am very thirsty?..?


----------



## Bringer (Jul 20, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

Ryu remained stationary after the teens first attempt at attacking him failed. The dragon prince was a very tricky opponent to face, as he had various ways of attacking people. One swipe from either of his hands were lethal. One kick from either of his feet was lethal. This was all due to the dragon claw technique. Furthermore opponents would also have to look out for his razor sharp teeth and a pointy horns, both being able to easily tear through flesh. Then there was his tail that was just as a efficient as a limb.

Suddenly the onix eyed shinobi raised as eyebrow as Ryoko began to charge an attack. Two shrouds of chakra surrounded her hands as they began to take form into lions. Just from the looks of it... The teen knew he could not afford to be hit at that at all. Then like a speeding bullet the girl dashed for the dragon prince. Immediately Ryu used one hand to reach into his tool pouch and unleashed some shuriken at the girl.

She continued running and then twirled around them, effortlessly avoiding the projectiles without losing momentum. In retrospect after the earlier feats she displayed maybe basic ranged attacks such as that wouldn't work on her.  No matter, as she closed in he would make sure to get her with his various methods of attack. 

That time was now. With his opponent within his range he swung his tail to the left, but unlike last team the Hyuga heir ducked. Oh well, if you dodge the tail then you'll simply get the claw. Following up after she dodged, he tried to swipe her with his left hand that was protruding with draconic claws, only for her to lean backwards to avoid it. This prompted the prince to take a step forward and then swipe with his right claws. He could feel it, his continuous onslaught of attacks was getting to her, seen she would be hi-

The Hyuga barrel rolled right under Ryu's right hand swipe, effectively getting behind him. Immediately tilting his head backwards to see her, his tail that he previously swung was swung to the right in order to knock the shinobi with raven locks away. She didn't have any of that, and simply jumped  a few feet into the air allowing the tail just to glide right under her. Ryu's next move would be to quickly pivot and strike her with his cl-

*"Aaarrrggghhh!!!"* The prince screamed in pain as Ryoko had delved her lion fist right into his tail in order to free the restrained Taneda. Ryu couldn't believe that sound came from him, but the pain was unbearable as the technique tore through his tail. Collecting his bearings he managed to twist his torso so he could face Ryoko who was too busy digging her attack into his tail, and who would also deal with the recoil of her attack. He swiped his claw, but before it could connect with her head her attack had finished tearing completely through his tail severing it, and then connecting with the sandy ground. The result was a small shock wave that sent both Taneda who had a severed tail wrapped around him, and Ryu flying into separate directions. 

After he had rolled a bit in the sand, the momentum died out and he came to a complete halt. It wasn't ending like that though. There were few things that Ryu cared about, and completing the mission was one of those things. Sure it wasn't an obsession like most people, but just like in the last mission he'd go so far as to kill Alisa just to make sure she didn't return to Konoha, he would show the same dedication. Forget Hyūi, forget Hebiashi, and forget Kongou.  He didn't care about pleasing any them, he just wanted to complete the mission. His sister, the queen of the Reikon clan had ordered him to serve Fuzengakure. That's what he intended to do.

Getting off from the ground and on his two feet he body flickered at Ryoko and widened his arms. He was going to bear hug her, and then use every ounce of his strength to crush her. He'd use every claw he had to dig into her. He'd use every razor sharp teeth he had to feast on her. 

He would kill her.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 20, 2014)

_*Rainwall V*
Side Anecdote: The Understanding of The 'Prodigy' Rita Mordio_

A brightly lit room with a gleaming stainless steel table running nearly the length of the room. Dark cabinets line the walls, punctuated by floor-to-ceiling glass cases that display a combination of equipment. A fume hood lurks in one corner of the room. The table has two sinks and gas hook ups at the center. Nothing else rests on its surface; the space is immaculate, and there was this feeling in that air that, in this room, everything and anything could happen. The ill-defined whirring of a working machine that followed with a metallic tapping leads to a slightly ajar door at the back of the room. Near steeped in darkness, the light of screen illuminates at shadow in front of it. 

The Prodigy Rita Mordio sat reclined back in a black lofty chair staring at the adequately sized monitor in front of her. Her right leg laid folded over her left as it swayed back and forth, there was a slight hint of agitation in its movement. A very uncharacteristic display for the scientist, agitation was something she was known to never have felt about anything. Rita was always a collected person, even if she could be a bit on the cruel side, she never had any problems with her actions and took pride in whatever she did. Whether it be her research or ramming some poor saps face through a giant computer monitor, such an action wouldn’t get any sort of rise out of her. It was what made her such a perspicacious woman and a brilliant mind. 

Yet, as in this case, they are only a very few rare times where the normally equable demeanor of Rita would falter. Only in times where she was to herself with no one around. If a state of anxiety or nervous excitement had set itself in, meant that whatever the cause had caught her near undivided attention, and anger. In this particular case, so much so, that she took the time out of her day to take a seat and reminisce.  

“So, you’re just a stone toss away…” 



> *Experimental Studies *:
> 
> _Retsu Wakahisa – Gōsuto Futago - Himiko Senju – Hito-shura_​



From the various files that filled the screen that one that reflected in her eyes was the one tagged as “Hito-shura.” A name she was all too familiar with and had caused a near catastrophic blow to her career. Just seeing the name brought back a flood of members from a time many years ago, back to the destruction of her first lab and the near vast amount of data she had nearly lost because of what his actions had set in motion. Because of him she had lost three of her most valued specimens, only managing to retake one. With a swift double click on his name from her portable mouse, the computer screen shifted to reveal a near barren file of information. 



> Name: Hito-shura
> Sex: M
> Height: 191.2 cm
> Weight: 97.5 kg
> ...



It was all she had left of him, even his picture was gone. In this particular instance someone managed to get one up on her. He made sure to not leave a trace of himself in her data, everything was nearly wiped clean. Rita would be unable to track him down, or so he may have thought. Years may have passed since his escaped, but Rita was unconcerned with the passage of time. No one could escape from her forever, and no matter how smart he thought he was, he was no different the rest of the failures who she disposed of. 

Contemptible pieces of filth. 

“There was a time where I fawned over you like no other. You were my child. I lauded you as my greatest creation. A weapon I poured years of scientific blood research into. You were to be the one whose name would be synonymous with that of The Prodigy. One of no equal and unparalleled power, I saw so much potential in you, which is way I gave the offer of the Veins. A painstaking decade worth of research and experimentation. All who underwent the procedure for one reason or the other, died just a few minutes into operation, but as I thought, you were the one to survive; however…”

Rita’s tone filled with one of disappoint and anger. 

“You too brought me nothing, but nonfulfillment. After months of rehab you could still barely stand, you grew depressed and uncooperative. You had even began to dare blame with for your shortcomings. I, who had given your sad pitiable existence meaning, was the blame for your lack of potential? And so you sought to sabotage me, and ran with your tail between your legs. How quaint. However, the game of cat and mouse between the both of use is steadily drawing to a close. My claws have now encompassed the mouse who you seek as shelter, and when you take a gander out at your supposed safe haven. I’ll be there to sever your head from your shoulders.” 

*KRRISH *

The entire monitor erupted into sparks as it was pieced by tendril like objects that floated around Rita’s seat. 

“Though I will also thank you Hito-shura, for without you I perhaps would have never been given the drive to create the ‘perfect’ weapon. Which you will soon meet.” 

Rita spoke ominously as she rose from her chair to exit the room.

“Death's vastness holds no peace. It come at the end of the long road. Neither human, nor devil... all bends to its will. Hito-shura…"

The door slowly closes shut as the final words of The Prodigy, Rita Mordio, echoes in the room. 

“Retsu is coming.“​


----------



## Bringer (Jul 20, 2014)

*Hyūi Furīman*

Hyūi watched as the train cart approached him in the middle of his clash with Suzume. As the twelve year old cartwheeled to the left to avoid the impending train cart, the ten year old body flickered to the right. These two opponents were different, or ordinary genin's. To Hyūi the two of them could qualify for Chunin, however he still felt as if he could defeat them if he was careful. Suddenly the sun was blocked from his eye, and looking up he could see Edie Nakano coming down on him with her fist.

Jumping backwards he managed to avoid the blow. As Edie connected with the ground an explosion of sand was formed. Suddenly Hyūi remembered... There were two opponents. Quickly pivoting he turned around and blocked the younger of the two opponents sword with his own. Both their swords pushed against each other, but Hyūi was being overpowered. The strength this girl possessed...

Suddenly Suzume retreated as Edie once again came by for another attack. Knowing when to avoid it however wasn't very difficult. If Suzume moved out of the way after an attack, he knew Edie was about to strike. Jumping he retreated on top of one of the train carts that had not been violated by Edie. Once again another explosion of sand was formed. 

Hyūi took a deep breath. This was getting difficult. If he dodged a second to late he could be caught in the area of effect of blows. Hyūi looked down at the train cart as he saw both Edie and Suzume looking up with him, with cocky smiles. It would appear he'd have to turn to this move. Bringing his hand together to make a hand seal, four puffs of smoke appeared around him, and as the smoke cleared four clones of Hyūi were formed.

Two charged at Edie, and two charged at Suzume.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 20, 2014)

*Taneda*
Train Bound for Konohagakure

Mission #1: Divergent, Part XVII

----------​
Taneda clinched a bit of the sand in his hands as he struggled to sit up, being able to clearly feel the chakra having been used to seal him up. A byproduct of his odd chakra related abilities was the fact that he had a keen understanding of chakra flows, even if he could not see them. In went past that, rather, and was more of a direct sixth sense. 

Gradually, he clinched a bit of sand in his grasp, propping himself up on an elbow as he looked over to watch Ryoko clash with the draconic foe who'd nearly ended his ninja career on the first run through. What he saw was stunning.

Ryoko was running at full speed towards the man, her dojutsu active and pulsating faintly as she closed the distance. With a feat of almost Herculean proportions, Edie sent the entire train cart careening towards the two foes, the thing screeching in resistance to being flung so haphazardly as it threatened to flatten Ryu entirely. Now, Taneda was no taijutsu specialist, far from it in fact; he favored long ranged combat and using homunculus  or other traps to harry his opponents and stay a safe distance away. He was a strategist and tactician first, a fighter second. But it was impossible for him to deny the form of the Gentle Fist style, nor the power Ryu displayed as he leapt out of Ryoko's range. And then he blinked as Ryu began to rush towards him, the sand he held clinched in his hand shifting  into ghost pepper as the boy's disgusting, fleshy tail slid around Taneda's neck, lifting him up into the ground. He could barely make out some vague sort of threat, more than likely the Black shinobi was using Taneda as a human shield or hostage at this point. And though his wounds had sealed up partway, he was in no way capable of fighting a full on battle right now, at least not before Ryoko tended to his wounds in full, or he did so himself with his surgical kit.

But he did still have a few tricks.

He was flung around wildly as the two taijutsu users danced, one with talon and fang, the other with a vibrant view of the human body and commanding chakra to inflict her damage. In a more comfortable setting he might have had fun observing their techniques, taijutsu had never been his strong point. But then, Ryoko scored a telling blow on the dragon prince, which caused two things to happen; for one, Taneda was freed, and for another, he was flung in the opposite direction, landing in the sand. He coughed a bit as he was slowly coming to, and then glanced up, gripping the material in his hand."I..." Taneda croaked, and then from his grip the sand fell, imbued with a bit of chakra, and the specks of ghost pepper darting like lots of tiny insects towards Ryu's mouth and nose, seeking to take advantage of his heightened sense of taste and smell in that bestial form. If he gave Ryoko an opening, she could end things here.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 20, 2014)

Kagami

Thump Thump!

The heart was...somewhere. It was bitch black....as one would expect from being inside a body. The only reason there was any light in the stomach was because there was some sort of luminescent bacteria or something residing in there - she didn't know but that faint green glow wasn't there anymore and she didn't have any real source of light with her. As a result, she was holding on to slimy gross things and following her ears towards the heart. Once there she was going to....do something. Not sure what but something.  Her hands wrapped around a bunch of vessels and she pulled herself onwards and upwards.

For the forst time in her life, she actually wished she'd paid attention in class. She'd managed to pass the genin exam by the skin of her teeth and after much arguing over how that bunshin could be passed for her on a bad day. It was a lie, of course, even coming out of bed she made sure she was looking ab-fab. Idly thinking of Sendo Kagawa teaching them the basics of chakra control and how walking up trees was something that shinobi could do with ease, made her crave that power right now. Running up the various organs had to be easier than climbing through the icky mess.

Even as she reminisced about what she could have learned, she forgot about the things she did know - for example, concentration. Her foot slipped and she face planted into something gross as she slid down, her hands desperately reaching out for something to grab on to, but finding nothing but black empty space.

Thankfully, organs and flesh in general was soft and she landed with a squelch. The thumping of the heart seemed like a million miles away but as ever Kagami didn't really know or understand despair. She did however know frustration.

"Arrgh! Stupid insides of a Dragon! Why isn't there any light!? Do you understand how inconvenient this is?!" Kagami yelled out into the vast emptiness before stamping on the ground, causing her foot to go through the jelly like substance and her being sucked into it. 

"No no no no no! This is gonna ruin my clothes!" Kagami screamed as she got sucked in. "Shiiiit"!

It occurred to Kagami that those would be the stupidest last words ever and so quickly amended it.

"I'm the queen of the motherfucking world!"


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2014)

_[Final Stages of the Chunin Exams]
[Komodo "Zyana" Takashi]
_​

As soon as Marietta crushed the rocks Zyana took it as her chance. Dropping to the ground she slid her fingers through the snow, picking up the small bombs and placing them in between her fingers before concentrating her chakra into the soles of her feet. Her eyes widen as she finally found her opening and launched herself into the air behind the rubble. Zyana swung her arm back as far as she could and threw the small bombs in her left hand with enough force to cause them to explode on contact with the rubble. 

The force of the explosion caused Zyana to fly back a bit, but doing her hand signs, her eyes were coated with thin layers of chakra causing the brightness of the explosion to not be affected as she landed down on the ground.  She looked on as the rocks came down like rain, if rain was on fire and were actual rocks. Though Zyana gritted her teeth, she was limited to the bombs she could carry, the smaller the bombs the less the explosion, and that meant that she was doubtful that falling raining rocks could do something to this dragon.

Zyana grabbed her jacket zipper with her left hand and forced it open almost breaking the zipper. She revealed that she wasn?t wearing a shirt, she only covered her body with her bandages, but inside the jacket it was lined with bigger bombs, kunai, and needles. Zyana?s outfit was nothing more than a holster for her weapons.

Her hair was up in a high pony tail held up by what looked like chopsticks, but as Zyana took the two chopsticks looking things out and her hair fell and whipped behind her they were actually long and thicker needles. 

She was going to kill this beast and that means she couldn?t hold back, every little moved counted, every second meant that the dragon could kill them all, and if she wasn?t ready then that meant her death. Zyana prepared herself, almost like a track star sitting at the front of the line waiting for the blowing whistle. She was waiting for that moment?.that moment when the dragon turned it?s attention to the falling rocks?

Her eyes widen once the dragon looked upwards, and Zyana launched herself almost like a viper to it?s prey. With her right hand she flung the other bombs at the dragons left eye with the same amount of force that caused the others to explode.  She took off her jacket and threw it in front of her, as she harden the material pushing through the flames of her own explosion before moving the jacket out the way and stabbing it directly in its eye.

?Elongate!? Zyana yelled as the material of the needles began to grow longer and longer, shoving itself deeper into the dragons skull. Though  as soon as she did that the needles became weaker and the dragon slung her off breaking the needles in half but it was too deep in.  Zyana dropped down to the ground and grabbed her jacket before running a clear distances away.

That same move won?t work twice but she would have to wait for another opening!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 20, 2014)

*Taneda*
Konohagakure Training Grounds

Interim to the Chūnin Exams: Intelligence & Technique Training Part IV

----------​
The spirits rushed forward as soon as Noe gave the signal.

Taneda blinked as he recounted the rules of the bout, and quickly understood the point of it all; he'd need to direct these illusions, either through raw intellect, or his own innate charisma, and overtake the pedestal. He couldn't step off himself, and besides that, he was not a very strong combatant in close combat.

"Form division!" he called to the odd, archaic looking shinobi. Looking closer, most couldn't be more than 16 years old, at the most. The spirits Noe had called forth seemed to follow a general guideline; one of fire, water, wind, earth, and lightning. Taneda's brow knit together with slight irritation, and in part confusion, as the makeshift army he'd been given didn't seem all that responsive to his initial orders, the spirits quickly speeding towards him. The earthen spirit entrenched itself in front of Noe, and the water kami flowed into the midway point of the field. As the more barbaric shinobi wraiths formed up into general flanks, the flame spirit rushed directly forward, the wind and raiton based ones turning to the left and right flanks respectively...

Taneda slowly took stock of the situation; the left flank seemed to favor archers, while there was a slight pocket of cavalry in the front. Some heavy weapons users in the front of his right flank, and specialists seemed to dot the group as well. And of course, footsoldiers mulled around at the forefront.

And then they rushed forward, all at once.

The archers fanned their attacks out towards the trio of summons, while the heavy regulars stepped up, crashing into the kami of fire with explosive battlecries thrown to the sky. The footsoldier strode up, and soon mostly all of them were out of earshot, his cries lost in the rapidly growing din of combat.

_"Shit. We need a way to communicate to them at range...so we suppose the ink bunshin technique will come in handy here. But we'll need to be quick..."/I]

The handsigns as he made as he concentrated chakra to the conductive ink he held in the ink well at his desk, which had risen and melded itself into a platform a bit like Noe's. She was meanwhile lounging at the other side, the earth kami looming about the final option. He'd need to save the tetsubo wielders for the earthen foe at the last flank, center the archers on the fire elemental, and get an ink clone to handle the lightning elemental...concentrating, he began to pour chakra into the ink as the elemental spirits flung the illusionary pawns he'd been allotted aside. 

Concentrate. Propagation...give it a pattern...it's just like imbuing. Closing his eyes he folded his hands into handsigns as his brow knit together, and then from in front of him rose three ink blobs, slowly gaining form. Taneda opened his eyes, blinking once as the gesture seemed to be gaining some semblance of form. He could do it! Shape, and then color! 

The outlines of the clones slowly gained something similar to his own, given direction by his chakra signature, and then three ink clones flashed into appearance before him.

"Success!" he exclaimed, though it was a very liberal use of the word; his forces ahead of him were getting thrashed, partly because they didn't seem to understand the situation, and had simply rushed ahead towards Noe's obstacles. All throughout there were cries of 'oni!' or corrupted kami floating about in reaction to the spirits, and Taneda recognized he'd have to fix that. The clones intrinsically gained this insight and darted forward at his command, one to the forward theater, another towards the left most theater, and the last moving off towards the right. 

The groups were just starting to disengage, the Warring Clans shinobi having taken a telling blow to all their forces for their head on attack, and the spirits showing little damage for it. But that wasn't his initial problem, for now he had to think of something that would get them to trust and follow him. Who would people from this time period defer to in matters like fighting things like this?

Wracking their brains, the clones stepped forward, each of them taking out a simple piece of technology that none of these shinobi had probably ever seen, or at least their programmed illusion brains weren't set up to recognize. "Shinobi of the Warring Clans. Witness the power in these hands, of a yamabushi! Follow, if you would like to defeat these creatures, for the supernatural is not your purview." Of course, all he'd shown them was a smartphone, and displayed a few pictures, though the double was tenuous at best. The warriors' voices all rose together in unison. "Direction from the Yamabushi! HELL SLAY THE ONI! RALLY TO HIM!" Taneda's clones each blinked in surprise at the sudden shift in attitude, though it made sense. Caste system was much more rigid in those times, and so they would defer to his seeming...area of expertise, even if it could've easily just been a jutsu of some sort. But for now, he had them under his thumb. The next step was simply getting a battleplan in order.

The spirits of each of the five elements loomed in the not so far off distance. "Time to put this plan into action."_


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 20, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Land of Iron

The Chūnin Exams: Final Stage, First Round
_Taneda's Decision, _Part IX

----------​
As the battle with their dragon seemed to come to an end, and Makoto and Ren slipped into their fantasies, fate had different plans for Taneda. Whereas the other two might have had doubt as to their abilities, Taneda's doubts were not even things he'd come to realize if he was made to stare it in the face. And on a very basic level, it was a simple thing to be shown, but his fragmented and broken mind would require something a bit unorthodox in order to draw the lesson out. For on a very basic level, his weakness was simple.

Taneda wasn't strong.

The first thing he noticed, as the dream genjutsu took root, was the vibrant, verdant loam below him. He was kneeling, his good hand's fingers digging into the ground, and the trees all about him. Vines, leaves, and plantlife were all about him, he could feel it as he'd been placed onto a particularly powerful network of _Ryūmyaku_; he could literally feel the life pulsing beneath the surface. Birds cawed in the distance, and as he raised his head to look up, he saw something he instantly recognized, from books he'd leafed through in his youth. It had been destroyed, and rebuilt, long ago, but it had never been able to approach what it had once been.

In front of Taneda, looming high in the distance like some architectural behemoth, was Tanzaku Castle. 

Though in this form, it seemed to be more of a _fortress_. In the notsofar distance he could hear the cries of men, probably rushing madly ahead. Just where was he? The castle before him appeared just as it did in history books, a treasure that existed since the times of the Warring States Period. Just where was he?

Taneda gradually pushed himself up, though didn't dare to look at his missing arm, or check on the damage. Perhaps the notion never entered his mind, in fact, or he simply made to not think about it, in this dream. Whatever the case, he did not look at it, feel it, or anything otherwise. He began to step down a dirt path, well trodden from the looks of the matted grass to the sides, towards the sound of other voices, many many many voices, all yelling for some purpose, and hurried footsteps, in the direction of the castle, if he had to assume. He wound his way through the thorn and bramble, thousands of shades of green wound together to form this lush environment, and then stopped, crouching instinctively, as he came to...chaos.


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2014)

​
_[What it means to be a Dancer]
[Training Arc]​_

Dancing wasn?t the first thing she thought about when Yomi said she was going to train, Kei was thinking more like actual fighting, but as she sat on the cold wooden floor almost naked except for a blue silk bra that was wrapped around her chest and a blue long fitted silk skirt, she couldn?t help but think she made a wrong turn somewhere. She had bangles everywhere, around her neck, hips, wrist, and ankles. Every time she moved it made a shingling sound and when asked if she could remove a few her teacher, Mica, told her to hush up and sit down.  When she looked at herself in the mirror she wanted to hide her body, she never showed this much skin, but she was glad that Mica was the only whole place.

Mica was the singer and dancer of the cherry club, and she ran a small dance studio and worked as a teacher there. She was a tall woman with a tan that made Kei felt pale or even more so translucent, though Kei try not to compare herself to Mica, because Mica was so far ahead of her that it wasn?t even a race. From her long brown hair, to her chest, and down to her hips and feet, Mica was a woman that Kei refused to compete with. If Kei felt herself on the opposite side of Mica, she would throw in the towel before the match even started. 

?Alright sit up straight, and move your arms away from your stomach.? Mica called out as she reached in the closet and pulled out a blue and red scarf, ?You don?t look bad, and it?s your body so don?t be ashamed of it.?

Kei looked up at Mica as she draped the blue scarf over her head, ?Move them and look at yourself.?

Kei slowly removed her arms that were wrapped securely around her stomach, her eyes slowly made their way up from her knees to up her thighs.  The skirt didn?t leave anything up to the imagination, it was see-through and Kei?s thighs could be clearly be seen, but as her eyes glided up she noticed that Mica was leaning down and placed her hands on Kei?s stomach.

?Don?t turn away from the mirror?? Mica said and Kei didn?t, she looked as Mica ran her hands up her stomach, her warm hands were foreign to the shrine maiden, ?First before we even train, we have to erase that shame of yours, and to do that we have to make you look at yourself in a different light.?

?I?.I don?t understand how this will help me?? Kei voice trembled as she watched Mica?s hands run up her stomach, but that wasn?t what was embarrassing her, it was her face. Her face was so red, her lips were trembling and she would wince when Mica move her hands up her body. That type of reaction, this shameless display of emotion was completely new to Kei. 

Seeing herself flush like this made Kei almost want to die, ?I?.I?? She turned away but Mica grabbed her chin and forced it to look at the mirror.  

?Don?t turn away?? The heat for her mouth made Kei shiver, ?Look?.That face of yours?Your body, be proud of it, some where there is a woman or a man that would kill for this body.?

Kei couldn?t think straight, her head was spinning as she could feel Mica?s breath on her neck, her ear, and her hand were still traveling upwards before she switched to her fingers. They slowly moved up her chest in a teasing like manner. Kei felt a sound escape her lips, it was soft and almost didn?t sound like her, she wanted to close her eyes, but Mica was watching her in the mirror, she couldn?t turn away. She had to watch herself being placed in this position.

?What are you ashamed of?? Mica asked her and for a minute Kei felt like her whole world was about to collapse as Mica?s lips touched her ear. ?Come on tell me??

Mica grabbed her both of her hands and pulled them above Kei?s head, ?I?I don?t have a body like yours?? Kei admitted, even though Mica body was being blocked by hers in the mirror, she couldn?t help but feel ashamed of hers when she thought about the woman behind her and?.That one?

?What do you mean??

?My chest?It isn?t big?? Kei pointed out shamefully but her eyes never tore away from the mirror as she glided over herself, ?My hips are big, and... my thighs?.?

Kei couldn?t go on any further but Mica smiled, ?Do you want to know what separates a woman and a little girl??

Mica stood up releasing Kei?s hands, ?A woman knows her body and she knows how to work with what the Gods gave her. She treats herself like a piece of art that no man can touch unless she allows it.?

Mica placed her hands on her shoulders and slowly worked her way down to her hips, ?That is what it means to be a dancer, to be able to be proud of yourself, to be proud of your body, to have confidence in yourself, and your abilities.?

?That is what I?m here to teach you?.Because no matter what shape or size, someone will always desire you.?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 20, 2014)

*Taneda*
Konohagakure Level 5 Containment Facility

The Reasons Why We Fight, Part III

----------​
Taneda sat still as he drank in the details of Ryoko's story, nodding once in recognition. He'd felt that way too, at times. Weak, as if he was about to be snuffed out completely, insignificant in the grand scheme of things.

He pulled out the notepad they'd allowed him, and the charcoal stylus that came with it, scrawling down what she'd been saying all the while, and then looking up at her as she paused the story in order to offer an impromptu piece of advice. He canted his head slightly at the expression, scratching his nose gently with the charcoal stylus, smudging his face a bit with the blackness.

"We find the chances of you remaining here for the full sentence grossly unlikely, even if it doesn't happen in a way you might assume it will, Ryoko Hyūga. But please, do not allow us to interrupt your story," he says quietly, bowing his head to her.  He rubbed his shoulder gently, now keenly aware of how naked he felt with the chakra seal on his forehead. Not having his techniques...it felt a lot like the dream he'd delved into before.

_"Was this what that dream had been about...the bars...falling apart? Is this what it means...to fall apart?"_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 20, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Mountains, Land of Iron]​*​

[Chunin Exams 80: In the Shadow of the Dragon IV]​
Zell walked with a swagger that beguiled Satoshi for just a fraction of a moment. What was this meat head thinking now? He walked up to the dragon like it was that giant Lizard from the Suna Bell commercials. If Zell was wanting to be the bait, they'd need a bigger box. The Puppeteer didn't have any idea of what Zell's plan was, until the dunderhead opened his mouth. Really? He was going to antagonize the dragon into attacking him? For once the boy that had a response for just about everything was silent. His jade eyes cut to Kirisak, it was amazing that after almost being cut in half that she could still stand let alone lend her strength to the battle at hand. 

"I didn't say anything, but I doubt my poison will have any affect on that creature. It probably took enough of my most powerful toxins in that single breath, to blow it away, to kill five adult bull elephants. Nothing I have will kill it." his words were somber. Almost a lament. Pulling his gaze from her as Zell went into round two to try and goad the behemoth into attacking. "I have no idea what that Dragon said after he bit you, but I did pick up Jashin." he swallowed then cut his glance back to her. "I think that your blood is the key to this Kirisaki, I won't pretend to know what happened. But what ever was done to you. It doesn't like it." 

Kirisaki paused, if only for a few seconds. Normally she always felt strange whenever she was elected for a role like this, but with Satoshi knowing her secret it only made sense. "I agree...I don't know what problem it has with me, but it's clear it has interacted with my kind at the very least, and doesn't like them...But how can we use this to our advantage?"

*RAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWR*​
The pulsing roar threatened an avalanche on the far peak of the mountain and shook the puppeteer from his train of thought. "That is still the gayest thing that I've ever seen." is remarked as Zell lit up like a human torch. It seemed that it was time to get the boy's half baked plan in motion. Within a heartbeat the boy wonder was gone. Satoshi's eyes widen, he could barely follow that, how in the hell he suppose to keep up with that? Kirisaki was faster than he was, so he didn't know if she had any problems watching Zell Rev Up to Mach Ludicrous. For all his shortcomings in the speed department, the Dragon didn't seem to take the same issue.

Spinning like a top as Kirisaki and he pushed off with their own sets of the Body Flicker the Dragon whipped his tail like an oversized Kanabou. In that instant the monster made his bid to crush this speeding gnat. In stark contrast to Zell, who was pulled back into the beast while it spun, Kirisaki and Satoshi were blown back from the sudden influx of wind. Knocked from their Body Flickers they careen back tumbling head over heel. Satoshi was the slower of the two, so he slammed into the tree first with a low thud shaking the branches above head just enough to loosen the snow pack. The orange headed Nun was next as she collided with the boy with a grunt. The puppeteer's eyes widen as he is slammed with a human sized baseball. 

The tree shakes again and the already loosened snow falls from the pact heavy branches. An instant later there was a five foot deep mound of the white stuff that covered both contestants. _"This is what happens when we go off half cocked"_ is thought as his mind went fuzzy. As his teammates got cozy in their igloo of ice, Zell was having less fun as he actually became a human baseball. The thud echoes throughout the mountains when the behemoth's tail came into contact with the young Zellous. 

-Crack!-

The echoing thud was enough to pull Kirisaki to her senses. Satoshi had blacked out from the double impact and the young nun was the first to poke her head from their blanket of snow. Looking like Santa Claus with white hair and beard she looks through the drifting snow to see her friend slam through what appeared to be a spongy black fabric. Pulling herself free of the snow she shakes herself off, "Zell! Satoshi, we've got to help him!" when no reply came she turned to the snow bank. Her eyes widen greatly. The boy was slumped forward. The spot where his head impacted the tree was wet with blood and his neck and clothing was drenched in a crimson sheen. The situation went from dire to fuck it all in less time than it took for Edie to go over her credit limit. 

-_SHIT!_-

She didn't have time to think, she could only act. Conjuring a set of Chakra needles and attaching  threads she throws it into the boy's body. She was about to use a make shift defibrillator, "WAKE UP!" she hollered as she sent a good sized charge into the malicious marionette maker. In an instant his eyes pop open as the current courses through his body sparking off the ends of his hair and jumping from finger to finger. "YEOOOW!" is grunted and he popped to his feet. "I- I didn't ask for the wake up call" is muttered while he pulled a hand to the back of his throbbing head. "..."

Pulling his hand to his face he is confronted with the tips of his fingers being coated with his crimson. "We've got to help Zell!" is shouted while she pointed toward the towering tank of teeth and claws. Those jade green eyes cut from his hand to the boy that the dragon was now lumbering up to like a predator that had finally stalked it's weakened prey into a corner. "Shit" nodding he follows after Kirisaki in a set of Body Flickers. She pulled the large Needle off her back from the folds in the clothing as the Puppeteer pulled his hands together. "You're too slow to distract the dragon. I'll do that. You get Zell.", "I'll follow your lead, don't get maimed." is retorted while he pulled his hands together, "And don't forget. I can be in more than one place at a time."

His fingers wave into a series of Seals as the Nun begins to pull away from him. "Black Dust Technique, Black Dust Clones!" Sand as pitch as midnight wafts off the boy as two clones form. They nod to Satoshi then vanish following Kirisaki to help distract the monster. 

__

"Ofanjiik hi? Kiir do jul, nu  kos diist wah dir. Nuz kuz sulvek ko eiziid hi fahdon fen das kiibok. 

HAHAHAHA

Entertain you? I'm far older than you child of man, Krosis. Your death will be slow and painful" 

It cackled vilely. A shadow snaked it's way over Zell's body as the beast decided it, itself was going to be the one to kill the boy. Not it's napalm. Not the burning damned but he. He was going to slowly press the boy like a grape. Spill his blood and squash his innards. "Insects!" is growled. Kirisaki leaping from the behemoth's shoulders dragged her blade across it's lower jaw. Scales layered there keep it from being cut, but sparks fly as she pulled the tyrant's attention from the boy.  Zell's eyes widen as he watched the beast track her. This wasn't the plan, they were supposed to use this opening to get the monster to ingest Satoshi's poison. Kunai rigged with explosive tags go off around it's head as Satoshi's clones too bound off the beast's scales. 

The mighty dragon roars in annoyance as one goes off not two feet from it's left eye. The lid slams shut and it rears it's head back in annoyance. A moment later Zell feels his body get lighter as he vanished. 

"Where?" the maverick of sparkly finds himself next to Satoshi, they were pressed up against a small cliff that overlooked the battle. "Why are you letting her fight that thing alone what kind of....", "Stop thinking with the head between your thighs for one fucking minute Zell! Pull you head out of my ass and try to think level headed for one instant, detach yourself! I'll take care of this, she is in no danger." is bit while he pulled his fingers into a fist and brought them to his chest. As he spoke that the Nun would be okay the mighty beast raked his claws down, cutting the girl neatly into three portions. "KIRISAKI!" 

Instead of blood though, her body in mid air seems to melt to a slush of snow and ice. "Puppet Replacement" is grunted with sweat pouring down his brow. Next to Zell and he the Nun reappears her heart racing from nearly being bifurcated. "I told you not to worry" is panted. Satoshi had just days before learned a minor version of the A Ranked Skillful use With a Human Body. But still even now that Humans can be seen as Puppets to him, it didn't lend itself any lesser to his own Chakra Reserves. "You were suppose to use the Poison then we could distract it until it takes effect." is stated. In the background more explosions go off as the two clones rain tagged Kunai on the beast. But it's armor like scales were more than a match for them and it shrugged the pop gun like blows off like they were nothing. One clone went down a second later as the last bound away tossing Kunai laced with poison and tags. Dark clouds explode as the copies of the poison it had, had little effect on the beast.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 20, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Zansatsu*

*[Mountains, Land of Iron]​*​

[Chunin Exams 81: In the Shadow of the Dragon V]​
"Do you understand dose to mass ratio? Even, and I stress even, if I had a poison that would affect it, with it being a multi-ton beast I doubt even with clones I'd have enough to bring it down." pulling himself up against the cliff as the Dragon polished off the last clone the boy sighed. "I'm not skilled enough to face this beast like you two. I'm not fast enough or physical enough. But, I do have an idea. But, you two will have to trust me. Trust me with your lives." is stressed as he pulled his hand up, "I've learned how to Puppet Humans to an extent, I can add to your speed and reaction though I cannot use your techniques nor make you mold Chakra. You'll have to do on that on your own. But, I stress I'm not good enough to force your movements. If you feel a tug, on your body or limbs you'll need to allow it to happen. If not, I can't do what I need. 

I also think I know a way to beat this monster, but Zell. You have to go with the fact I'm not telling you what it is, as you'll have a problem with it. Trust me, no one will die if this goes off like I'm hoping." 

He allowed a minute for his speech to sink in. He didn't know if Zell would go for it not knowing what was going on. All he could do is pray that he would. 

It wasn't exactly the rah-rah speech delivered by an inspirational speaker who could motivate his charges to act as a cohesive unit. If anything it was more polarizing than unifying. Zell and Satoshi had saved each other's lives but there was no love lost between the two, they were still a few steps away from being able to tolerate each other. The thought of allowing the puppeteer to control his actions and effectively place not only his life in Satoshi's hands, but Kirisaki's as well. It wasn't a proposition Zell would hear about, he'd rather put himself back in the crosshairs of the dragon then allow for this.
"No bleeping way. That's dumber than waiting for it to drop dead from your poison then. If you knew the poison wasn't going to work because of the mass-dose ratio then don't you think you should have considered a different plan when you made those clones!" He didn't start off screaming which was progress in some way, but he ended up doing so anyway. It was one step forward for two steps back in terms of team synergy. As Satoshi was about to speak up and respond he found himself cut off by Kirisaki

 "Zell you trust me, right?" There was an earnest feeling to the question she was asking. There was an implicit trust between the two, the kind that war veterans have with each other after surviving a conflict together. Zell cocked an eyebrow at the question because the answer was obvious but the inquisitive tone meant she wanted an answer.

"Of course I trust you, Kirisaki, but that has nothing to" She was satisfied with his answer and decided to cut in knowing where he was going to go next.

"Satoshi will be able to coordinate and see things we might not necessarily be able to when we're in the thick of battling the dragon. I need you to trust me one more time and know that everything will be alright if we go through with his plan."

They stared at each other for a moment not saying anything, before Zell just shrugged. It was his way of relenting without actually vocalizing his submission.

After a back and forth it was settled, they'd against their better judgement would follow Satoshi's plan and hope he didn't have the intent to kill either of them.

"YOU CANNOT HIDE FOREVER HUMANS! I WILL" 

"I have that number for the Wambulance if we still need it." 

Oh, right. Antagonize if further Zell. 

"Insolent mongrels. There will be nothing left of you. 

It's golden eyes flash with indignation as he pulled to it's full height. It was a massive tower of flesh, muscle and bone. It's demonic wings spread wide making every inch of it's body a fiend. 

"Ofanjiik hi? Kiir do jul, nu  kos diist wah dir. Nuz kuz sulvek ko eiziid hi fahdon fen das kiibok.  In your tongue I am called Nidhoggr. They call me the Scourge of the Damned." is stated while he brought a dark claw to his chest. It flashed with an odd light as the claw dug in.   

Nol faal Lumnaar do faal Oblaan wah faal Blackmarsh do Ellesmere. Nol piit do zok lok strunmah wah rud do zok dil okaaz. Nol su'um do laas wah nil do dukiin. Vos yolos wah dim ahrk gol wah yoz. Pah for veyl suleyk do mithil. 

*River of Fire.*"

The three Genin stand in awe as a blistering cloud rolled from the dragon's maw. It was like witnessing a volcanic eruption. The heat off the cloud overtook them as what could be described only as molten rock spilled from over the dragon's teeth. It washed over the ground like a rushing river of death. Like promised the attack was a river of fire. With a buzz of speed both Kirisaki and Zell vanish. But Satoshi was left stunned from the blanket of red hot smoke. The fire sloshed across his feet freezing the Genin in place. The pain was so intense the he couldn't yell or holler in pain. But as the molten napalm sizzled and crackled as it drug him down, the sight was enough to make up for it. Moments later as the sheet of hardened stone simmered the boy's head came to a rest. His eyes bulged from the gathering steam and soon popped. 

A rolling, thunderous laughed echoed across the peaks, "That is one down Humans. Two to go. The tasteless bitch and the golden egg." is barked as he turned to where they landed. Behind him though, the puppeteer's head slopped to a gray ooze. Before they confronted the Dragon just moments ago He'd doubled backed and moved through the partly flattened forest. Ducking in and out of the trees he attached his threads to Zell and Kirisaki. "Whenever you two are ready" he softly speaks his teeth clamped on two of the threads. One of each that were on Zell and Kirisaki's right ear. His voice traveled to them like two tin cans that were tied together by string. Only they heard it. 

With a pair of subtle nods they both rocket forward. Zell in his Sun Gate whilst Kirisaki drew her blade allowing a small current of Lighting course over it. "Zell, slow down just a notch, or I won't be a able to correct your movements." is whispered. The fight was on. While it seemed like two on one. It was actually three. The Dragon though didn't look as if he cared in the slightest. To him, this was a game. A game for his freedom. Then he'd show his captors why they should have never have allowed him to live. "Mey" is muttered. 

His jaw latches open and a blanket of red hot flame jets forward. The air wavered as if the pair was in a desert, but as promised the flames only reached snow as Satoshi pulled them around the flames, replacing them with the frozen water. The boy twitched his fingers altering Zell's trajectory. The Dragon for the first time the whole fight was caught off guard. The boy zipped around his flames. Flicking his tail over his head Nidhoggr nail bats at the boy. But a correction from Satoshi allows the Young  Lion to spin around it, "Choujin PAUNCH!" the angle was impossible for a human. It had to be. Zell's body seemed to twist unnaturally. In a dazzling display of power the Hound of Justice slammed his fist down onto the tail. Satoshi adding in extra push with his Threads made the blow land just a bit harder. The shock of the hit sent ripples down the scales of the mighty beast as his tail is sent careening to the earth below. 

The dragon's eyes widen. How? How had he been overpowered? The thought didn't last. Satoshi was far from done. In the Dragon's focus on Zellous, he failed to notice that Kirisaki had been positioned close to his head. Satoshi's threads were strong enough to make it seem like she could fly. The blow was quick and without warning as she is zipped up to him. The tip of her needle blade slides into the corner of its's eye. With a sizzle its own the Lightning discharged into the dragon's orbital socket. It howled in Pain as it slammed it's eye closed. But as the Nun retreats to safety the damage was done. Vessels were blown, sclera burned. Nidhoggr was now effectively blind in that eye. 

His talon tip claws pull to the injury. He filled with indignant rage while his howl bellowed across the land. If anyone was asleep, they'd be awake now.  "Zu'u fen krii hi pah. Zu'u fen char hin qeth. Ag hin hofkiin. Kriind hi joriin. Dii nah los tol do gol nimaar. Hi fen rue daar sul jul!" the bellowing was indignant and slurred by the pain that coursed through it's body. 

Satoshi, pulling back with his hand  rockets Zell from his fall and up to the dragon. Hopefully in it's wake they could push their advantage further. Rearing back as he neared the beast's jaw Zell built his power, allowed his gate to push his ability further than ever before. The tint and consistency of the chakra shrouding him began to shift from a flaming amber aura akin to the sun to a misty amethyst nebula.

"CHOUJIN PAUNCH!" 

-CRACK!-

Nidhoggr's head snaps to the side. Like a felled mighty redwood the dragon looses his balance and topples over.  The ground tremors under it's bulk as it hits the ground. It roared in embarrassment while the two Genin landed some yards from it. Teamwork was the name of the game. But as towering Jets of flame licked at the clouds, they knew this fight was just getting started. ~


----------



## Olivia (Jul 20, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Flashback - Training: The Elements

I couldn't believe this result, was it really something as hard to manipulate and create? Sure it did pierce the tree that it made impact in, but such long charge time for a jutsu that will end up being dodged by everything and everyone? Yeah that would not only be a waste of chakra, but it would also leave a large opening. There is no way that this is the final product, which meant I just had to work a little harder to make it work.

But that was easier said than done. I simply had no idea how to further improve the technique. Was I not gathering enough chakra in my mouth, or just enough chakra in general? Does this mean I didn't have enough chakra to do this jutsu in the first place? No, Thalia should be able to judge my chakra compacities fair enough to know if I should even attempt this jutsu. She wouldn't give this to me at random.

That's just the thing though, I didn't believe that I could learn something of this nature. I knew it would be very big and strong attack, but I had no idea if I could ever even pull it off well. All of my jutsu so far hadn't been anything close to this scale, and in fact, had been simply small jutsu that require minimal chakra control and forming. 

The closest thing that came to it was the lightning palm technique, which was no easy technique to come up with. In all honesty it had probably been the hardest technique that I had come up with thus far, and this would just be another step above that. I would have to expend that much more chakra and that much more energy in making sure it would come out just right, or else the jutsu would be completely worthless.

There were a few other factors that played into this jutsu as well that would be hard to utilize, but maybe I could use that to my advantage. There was a elemental manipulation factor, which is used greatly in my hand palms technique. So obviously I would have to muster a large amount of lightning chakra in great density if I wanted to be able to use it.

Then there was shape manipulation. There were two main jutsu that I exposed my level of shape manipulations, and on different scales. One had been with the lightning palm jutsu. That was an obvious route to base the False Darkness technique off of because I would have to manipulate both the shape and the element of the chakra at the same time. But unlike the lightning palm technique where I allow it to scatter slightly, for the false darkness technique I'm going to be keeping it close knit.

Which brings me to my second greatest example, my chakra needle technique. Some probably don't even realize, but creating the chakra needles with my chakra is more difficult than some realize. The reason for that is because, while it is a very simple shape the chakra has to be so fine tuned and exact that it maintains that shape. It can be done if you have some training in chakra manipulation, but it still can't be spammed constantly.

However there was another hurdle that I would have to overcome. With the chakra needle, as I stated previously, it needs to be so dense and solid so it can keep its form from when I let go of it. Chakra is very fickle and can change shape if not maintained, and that would be another issue. How could I muster enough chakra and condense it so the lightning bolt would be large, dense, and maintain its shape? 
​


----------



## Gaja (Jul 20, 2014)

~ A New Beginning​
It was a beautiful day, not unlike any other day in Konoha for this time of year. The sun was shinning and there was a subtle breeze sweeping the town, making it a pleasantly warm morning... Nothing out of the ordinary, or worth bringing up like this. Or so one might think. And to most people who lived in the village it really wasn't that special. Just a day like any other really. Right? Well for Mashiro it wasn't. The young genin was up early, the warm weather catching him a bit of guard.

Having spent the last six months in the cold winter climate of the 'Three Wolves' and various other places like it, the Country of Iron was without a doubt a less habitable place to call home. Compared to that you could really compare Konoha to heaven. At least that's how he would describe it right now... And it showed by his expression, he was sitting down 'Indian style' in front of his house wearing a black T-shirt and white pants. He had just taken his glasses of and put them down on the grass beside him, now resting his hands on his knees as he soaked up the brilliant wind that struck him from the side.

"Kuchiyose no Jutsu... Damn it..." It wasn't frustration really, it was more that he had this idea and neither Mom nor Dad seemed to be around to help him out. He wanted to learn the summoning jutsu, not necessarily for summoning animals but more for easier traveling... He wasn't sure he had the chakra reserves for it anyway... Or maybe he did... There wasn't really a way to know for sure. At least he didn't.

Now the frustration was starting to spread. Why, you ask? Because he had no one to teach him damn it! And so he argued with himself, going over ways how he could teach himself the jutsu he wanted, but alas he still had no idea how to do it on his own. Every scenario involved a Jounin helping him out with the basics, that he didn't have, or a scroll explaining the process, which again he didn't have, and so the minutes passed and with a shake of his head the genin decided that he had had enough.










​
It was time to focus on the things he could do on his own! Having woken up hours ago Mashiro stretched a bit almost immediately after washing his teeth, it was just a habit he recently developed, and then while he waited on breakfast practiced doing hand seals. He would have done some shadow boxing but his mother had this '*No Taijutsu' inside the house*' rule in effect which prevented him from doing so.

It wasn't just a random rule by the way, there were good reasons behind it. And as he stood up and walked back in to the house he looked up at the ceiling, which had been redone multiple times, Mashiro thought back a while and remembered why they had the rule. He was to blame for that just as much as his silly brother and father were. Of course in his mind he wasn't to blame for the ceiling, the couch or the table. You could certainly blame him for the window and the bed though....

"Hehehe, oh well guess I'll go practice outside." It wasn't a long stay inside, as soon as he grabbed his white half-jacket/half-shirt and his equipment Mashiro was out of the house. Tossing a rope over a tree branch the young man was in for some good old taijutsu training.

Wrapping his hands up in bandages the boy cracked his neck and looked around, his hands raised up to his chin as he settled in to the stance. While he wasn't a taijutsu master by any stretch of the imagination he certainly had talent. Throwing a quick one-two Mashiro took steps left and right, trying to get it to the groove.

Punches in bunches, kicks going low, middle and high, elbows and knees. Combinations involved all of them tied one in to another as sweat trickled down his body and to the ground. He still had a long way to go, but so far so good. Mashiro had a good mind for fighting, he wasn't scared of it and enjoyed the strategic aspect of it as well. If you asked him, he certainly could describe it as a very complicated form of chess, or shogi. It was a battle with human players, where technique, will, endurance, speed and intelligence decided the winner...

The minutes once again ticked away and the punches, kicks and knees ended. After a while they were replaced with the genin doing push ups and squats... Having done a decent work out the young man indeed welcomed being back in Konoha. Working out here was much easier than in the winter cold of the Iron Country...

Stretching once again once he finished his training the young man went on to take a shower and after a change of clothes went on to take a walk around Konoha and head for the administrative building. His glasses were in his pouch, which really was the most important item he could need.

"_Good morning Konoha, I missed you!_" The young boy thought smiling as he left the house and went on in to the village... looking for food and adventure!


----------



## Cjones (Jul 20, 2014)

*Flashback/Training*

_*The Orphanage* 
Hawk Claw Kick Meets Dark Chaser_

A large homely looking building sat in a wide clearing. All around the building were nothing, but with trees as far as the eye could see. A dirt road lead up to the front door of it and stretched endlessly, at least that's how it seemed to the young kids who lived there. This was an orphanage. Though the place looked run-down and in need of repairs, the inside was actually lavish and stylish. Though despite these small things, what made this place great was the small lake that ran through the back of the orphanage's large backyard.

In fact that's where most of the kids were now.

Loud fits of laughter and jovial playing were emitted from the backyard, well that?s how it was until a few minutes ago. Now, all the kids stood lined up in a single file line as they nervously fidgeted next to each other. In front of the group stood a much younger Marietta, no more than eight, with her arms folded in a navy blue skirt, bright red shirt and matching hat that was a bit too large for her head. The small girl looked known to please as she glared disapprovingly at the other kids that stood just downwind of her. The reason being two fold. The first was the simple fact that she had to watch over all these kids, and they had done something they shouldn?t have which would reflect badly on her. The second being that she wasn?t even supposed to be here in the first place.

She was basically forced to come to tag along with another by orders of her sensei. 

"Seriously, who let Shiho, Ori, and Hinna, the pigs out again?!" With a surprising soft voice Marietta yelled out among the kids outside. 

The children she had the pleasure of raising her voice at all stood before her with either their heads held down, fiddling with their fingers, shuffling their feet, or outright evading her gaze. There was supposed to be another with her, but he seemed to be MIA at the moment.

"Hurry up and tell me, who did this?" Pointing her thumb behind her everyone was greeted to the sight of a bunch of pigs running wildly right behind her. They seemed to be in a frenzy, something had obviously spooked them as they were steadily causing damage to the property.

Still, no one would speak up. Marietta gazed over each and every one of them. Sighing deeply into her folded arms before beginning to speak again. "I don't like looking like the muto here, I know you bunch of bambini know who did it, or did some forget just what these pigs are supposed to be?" Once again, without even turning around, she pointed her thumb to the back of her. As if on cue one of the pigs, Shiho, fired off a katon that bulldozed through one of the wooden houses that stood in the back. The pig's katon was miniature in size not much bigger than a water filled balloon, but it was a katon none the less.

The animals didn't appear to be that adapt at their abilities as another pig, Hinna, was able to use the body flicker, but slammed into a beam on their jungle gym, bringing the whole thing down in a loud crash. This seemed to increase their fright as barn yard animals frenzy increased as they scurried about the backyard. The last pig, Ori, began spitting a water like jet, more like a pistol out of its mouth cutting through the earth and uprooting a nearby flower bed. Hinna, who happened to be the largest pig of the group, was still daze from her run-in with the jungle gym and body flickered toward the group of children...

*WHAM*

With thunderous force he slammed into the whole bundle. They all tumbled on top of one another, groaning in pan.

"You see what happens when you don?t listen to. Now who did it? Gravemente!" Honestly the kids were more frightening at her growing tone and those weird words she were tossing out at the more than anything else. Finally conceding, they pointed to a boy with a silver mane, who just happened to be hiding out among them.

A nine year old Hisashi.

The young boy wore pale grey robes with a design of red flames on the edges, with a green ribbon showing a curled gold design tied in a loose bow around his waist. Underneath it, he wore the standard black mesh shirt with red lining, and wore puffy black pants that are tighter around the ankles as well as black sandals to go with the outfit. He stood sly grin, while rubbing the back of his head.

"Hisashi said that it would be a fun, and that they could help us pull the racecar out of?um, your something...? A blond haired girl spoke up from in the group. She wore a grey, kimono-style blouse with no sleeves, held closed by a broad, dark bluish-grey obi that matches her pants. 

"Eh, Kimiko, I can?t believe you just sold me out. And here I promised to go on the see-saw with you." Daisuke yelled shocked while Kimiko quietly apologized. 

"A-anyway, I only did that to lighten Marietta up. Ever we got here all you?ve done is stand there and look all dull and boring like my aunt does sometime...? He said while pointing a finger at her. ?Why don?t you act your age with us, you?re a girl, not a guy, so be a girl, stop looking so dullish and play with us. I mean you stand there looking like some really boring, cranky, old, liver spotted, gray haired old man who-!? 

*?HISASHI.?* Invisible walls seemed shake when Marietta called out his name, unfurling her arms, as shot a glare full of malice toward the young boy.

?Sto andando a *CALCI NEL CULO*.? 

(?I am going to KICK YOUR ASS.?)

His punishment was soon at hand.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama|The White Hot Room| LT*



Zell watched with bated breath as the scene played out in front of him. By his count this was the second or third time Hisashi had saved his life in the span of minutes. He took up the fight against Zero giving his ally time to properly recover. Well that was a bit of a misnomer because as long as he sat there his legs slumped onto the alabaster floor, there wasn’t going to be a proper recovery until he got out of this place. Still Zell knew the importance of pulling himself together in order to support Hisashi, at a certain point he was going to have to intervene, or was he? Hisashi seemed to know how to take a licking and keep on ticking as he was lavished with all manners of striking by Zero. The Hound of Justice got up to make his move but then his ears popped as a vortex of wind swished by, the dust cloud wafting over him caused him to raise his arms as a cursory defense. When the tumult settled he saw the self-proclaimed ‘Clown Prince’ looming over the young medic. In that moment the brilliant amber flames encased Zell in its shroud, it was time for him to repay Hisashi but before he could move he was stopped yet again. This time it wasn’t his body betraying him, no it was Hisashi or rather the light emanating from him. The light, or rather chakra, coalesced in his hands forming a new bow. The bow began to whir and wail as two gears began to spin powering the contraption, it then started buzzing as red wisps of light shot from it. The visual of the red sparks and the mischievous glint in the medic’s eye gave aesthetic confirmation of his ancestral connection to Zero. In this moment of strength he never looked more like his progenitor.

*WHOOSH*

The red arrow bore down on Zero but he put up his hands imbuing them with his red lightning to hold the attack at bay. Then it happened, he started to be pushed back, the scraping of his shoes against the floor as he tried to repel the arrow began to create sparks at his feet from the force of friction. The pushback eventually halted though, for the first time Zell could see a trace of worry in the Clown’s face…

*BOOM*

The room rattled as a bolide of crimson ripped through what felt like the entire expanse of the White Hot Room. The sphere of crimson caused swirling gale force winds and acted as a vacuum, Zell felt himself getting tugged forward by the strength of the winds, but worse was the defenseless Hisashi. The words tired or spent did not begin to cover what his condition appeared to be after firing off such a splendid attack. The Hound flitted over toward his ally in the blink of an eye, the wind aiding his approach, digging his heels in he was able to grab Hisashi by the back of his collar and stop him from being pulled forward. It was only for a few seconds but the volatile impact zone began to calm down, before long there was only a thick cloud of smoke present.

“That was amazing… I think you got him. He was pretty scared when your attack started pushing him back…” Zell did not get the power he sought, but at the very least he was able to come out of this alive thanks to Hisashi finding a power of his own.

“I don’t think it’s over…if it were then we’d be out of this shithole…” His breath was labored and his voice slightly hoarse. Considering the profanity-laden tirades he had gone on that was something expected. Hisashi seemed to be speaking from a place of clarity that could only be achieved through intense exhaustion. Zell didn’t really want to believe it, if Zero was still able to fight then without Hisashi’s help he would be a goner…. a foreboding feeling of dread began to sink in for Zell.

“Now that was awesome… that’s what I’m talking about kiddo!” 

His voice perforated through the dense bog of smoke. His words were accompanied by a forced cough for a dramatic effect, to what end, only the psychotic Clown knew. His eyes were ravenous, the power that Hisashi had conjured had caused Zero to sink into an ever-deeper depth of bloodlust, and he would not stop until sated. 

“Somebody tell me
 Won’t you tell me
Why I work so hard for you?” 

He began to croon aloud as he sauntered over toward the two boys. Zell dug his heels into the ground and erected his defensive perimeter, the Seikuken instinctually. His body was like a candlewick as it ignited in brilliant xanthous flames, he had activated the gate once again. 

“We’ve been through this already kiddo. But if you stopped fighting that would take all the fun out of killing you...” The maniacal clan began to flick his tongue against the roof of his mouth, making a clicking noise. It was his way of vociferating the murderous thoughts racing through his mind. He then stopped about 10 metres away from the boys now.

”Show me just how much power that pussy ass Gate of Dying Will has to offer.”


​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2014)

There was not so much as a twitch from Zero; there was no wind, no vapor trail, not even an after image he was just in front of Zell, inside his orbit. Abandoning his defensive stance Zell swung his right arm in an arc, however his cross missed wildly as Zero ducked, and the momentum carried him forward causing him to lose his balance and stumble forward some. The young hound was not to be denied though, planting his hands into the ground he lifted his legs into the air and pushed upward bounding himself upward. His foot was positioned outward for a flying back kick, but the Clown simply dipped and arched backward causing the attack to shoot over him. As Zell glided by him though he felt a tug on his hair as Zero snatched him out of mid air and throttled him into the ground. His body skipped like a rock along the riverbank he had no control as Zero’s strength had imposed its will upon his protoplasm, but he had seen this move already and knew what was coming next. As Zero waited, like a predator with its maw agape in preparation of a meal, the argent maned genin tilted his back creating a slight curvature that made it possible for him roll backward with the added momentum. Using his arms Zell pushed off the ground again, but this time it wasn’t for a kick, he vaulted himself high into the air and over Zero who chambered and loaded a roundhouse kick with Zell’s name on it. Not to be denied though he gave chase after the genin who now broke into a series of acrobatic back handsprings trying to create distance and find an opening. Knowing he couldn’t keep backpedaling forever he stopped and made his body smaller by bending his knees at a perpendicular angle thusly lowering his center of gravity and bringing his arms together in an X-shaped guard.

*BOOM*

Zero led with his knee, flying in at the Hound and absolutely blasting through his guard and smashing him in the face with his meniscus. Zell was on the brink of losing consciousness from the uproarious strike. Blood trickled down his face as a gash opened on his forehead, which absorbed most of the impact. A ringing invaded the young shinobi’s ear as he stumbled backward, the experience felt like he wasn’t in control of his body as his legs locked out and he somehow managed to remain standing. The aftershock of the kick wracked his entire body as Zero bent and brought his elbow inward before burst forward driving his left forearm into the ribs of his inexperienced foe. Following it up the Clown Prince cocked back his right arm letting it erupt into the softness of Zell’s belly. The Hound gasped for air as he felt his lungs drained of virtually all of its oxygen from the violent collision. He thought back this was the position Hisashi was in… knowing this didn’t serve to help him though as Zero began to unleash a cannonade of punches. They came in like machine gun bullets as he peppered Zell all over, and yet the young man would not be felled.  The clown brought his leg inward then thundered forward kicking Zell firmly in the chest and yet he did not fall he wasn’t even uplifted by the powerful strike, he simply skidded along the ivory floor of the White Hot Room. His yellow flames flickered as he barely even had the strength to keep his head up let alone stand or keep the Sun Gate activated, but his stamina and endurance were of a level most genin did not possess. These were the two things that made an otherwise unremarkable genin special. 

“There isn’t a gold star for effort, kiddo. You are a good punching bag though, better than my great great great great great great great great great grandson at least. I think it’s a handful and a half of generations, certainly a mouthful. You definitely have some fight in you, but it’s not always about the size of the fight in the dog kid. Size matters. Why else would my bloodline still exist after so many generations.”

Zell tried not to pay heed to Zero’s trite platitude about his spirit not having anything to with the fight. He knew he was weaker, the red lightning that sparked and buzzed around the monomaniacal Clown was a displeasing reminder of the pain he was about to endure. The voltage around Zero seemed to increase as his body wailed somberly, he was charging for something big and Zell knew it. This was the beginning of the end. The Friendly Neighborhood Clown brought gripped his left wrist with his right hand and held it out in front of him as the lightning surged around his body.

“You think I came here not knowing I’d find someone stronger than me? Do you really think I care you shitty fucking clown!?!?”

There was a chord within Zell that had been struck by those words. Zell had the kind of life where no one cared about results, as long as he tried his best, that’s all anyone ever asked of him. His mother did it, his sister, Dee, Zee, all of them, they just wanted him to do his best whether it was in school or in his professional life. What if his best would never be good enough, he had to dig even deeper, and he thought he had. Until Zero Enna pointed out something of great value to Zellous Kazama, at a certain point it just didn’t matter how determined you were not to lose, you had to back it up with power and a will to win.

“I’m not going to lose to you. It doesn’t matter how strong you are! I’m going to become even stronger! I’ll find the strength within myself and press on. I don’t care how tall the wall in front of me is, I’m done climbing, and I’m going to knock the whole damn thing down.  I won’t lose to anyone anymore, I’ll become the Best In The World!”

Zell didn’t know what he was saying, his words were definitely not being filtered through his brain, which was probably concussed anyway, no his words came from somewhere much more primordial, they came from his will. The resounding nature of his proclamation was being visually actualized as the saffron flames blazed vibrantly around him their hue began to change; his mind became cloudy as if bogged down in some kind of haze. This was not a concussion symptom; there was only a singular thought in the mind of Zellous Kazama. He had a goal and no matter what he was going to accomplish it. Something in the boy began to creak as he could feel a metamorphosis occurring, the aura around him deconstructed becoming much more vaporous brume. The smoke that surrounded him was abnormal, it was not so dense it could obscure vision but it was clearly emanating from Zell and it was mauve in chromaticity. 

Kōchiku! Misutogēto 
(Construct! Mist Gate!)

A smile crept along the face of the Clown as he stopped pumping reverse lightning chakra around himself. He had moved into the next phase of his finishing move. A small tremor shook the room as the chakra circulation in Zero’s left hand was cut off completely. That smile went from wide to its widest as the ambient chakra he released into the atmosphere was ripped away from it back to his hand. It hungrily consumed the chakra around him to create a crimson orb of raiton that engulfed his hand.

RIMEN CHIDORI
(Reverse Chidori)

“You may think you're the Best in the World kiddo, but I'm the Best At What I Do. Come now show me what you got!!!!”

Zero and Zell exploded toward each other like two comets on a collision course. At this point Zell did not care what happened to him, he didn’t care about the newfound power coursing through his veins; he only cared about beating Zero. He cocked back his fist as he leapt at the Clown Prince of Shinobi, the squelching of a softness being punctured entered his ears but it did not deter the Hound of Justice as he threw an absolute bomb and slammed it right into bridge of Zero’s nose. 

*CHOUJIN PAUNCH!!!!!!!*

The Clown was absolutely rocketed, flying outward with an even greater velocity than when he dashed toward his foe to initiate the sortie. His body contorted and ragdolled in ways that were visually captivating like a train wreck yet completely impossible as he was carried off by the impact of Zell’s signature move. The genin grinned mischievously at his handiwork before crumbling and hitting the ground face first. His body writhed on the ground as vermillion plasma seeped out of the hole now present in the lower left quadrant of his stomach. That same mischievous smile was still etched into his face as he felt himself fading. Zell was not sure he would actually die or what would happen if he died here a second time, but his source of comfort was that he had finally done it. He didn’t just do his best, no for a transient moment he really felt like he was the Best In the World.​


----------



## Cjones (Jul 20, 2014)

*Flashback/Training*

_*The Orphange II*
Hawk Claw Kick Meets Dark Chaser II_

*?HISASHI.?* 

*BOOM*

?I don?t even understand.? 

*BOOM*

A huge shadowed outline cast a horizontal line across the while moving at an adequate speed across the ground. A whirling sound accompanied the object before it revealed itself to be a tree about ten feet high, twirling through the air as it deracinated the earth once it crashed onto the ground with great force. From the wreckage Hisashi vaulted over the tree with his mouth slightly agape. The mask he wore hid is eyes, but he shock was more than apparent. 

*?WHY THE HELL ARE YOU LAUNCHING TREES YOU CRACKED OUT LUNATIC FROM OVERSEAS.  IT?S NOT EVEN THAT SERIOUS!?* 

*CRASH*

Hisashi just barely managed to dodge out of the water as the tree broke into splintered shards and split in half from the force of a pouncing Marietta. A 2x4 that she had somehow acquired from who knows where was brandished in her hands as she swung at her silver target with enough to blow strands of his hair out of his face. The orphan kids, who had treated back to the safety of their home, watched from inside with dull expressions on their faces. 

?She doesn?t come every day, but when she does they do this?phooey.? A boy pouted. 

?Yeah, why bring if they don?t even get along.?

?You boys are slow.? Kimiko spoke up from behind them with a group of other small girls. 

?Isn?t it obvious why he brings her??

"???" 

*BAM*

The young fujibayashi boy breathed heavily as he as he hid, tucked behind the side of the orphanage building. Marietta was practically turning over the entire playground as she searched for him, high and low, there was nothing she didn?t overturn. There was no way he was going to get away with insulting her the way he did. That boy had a ridiculously amount of nerve, to Marietta, she?d thought he?d learned his lesson by now ever since that incident back at the academy a few years back. 

*?HISASHI.?* 

_?Heh, there?s no way, that I, the ever extraordinary medical ninja Hisashi, will allow myself to be schooled by some young chick.?_ He pondered to himself as he slowly snuck alongside the building while forming a seal or two. 

Rat -> Monkey

In his right hand chakra began to form and take shape into a very scrawny blue arrow. He wasn?t just going to sit around and take an ass beating, which was beneath him, even if it was from a girl. He could still hear Marietta call out his name, so for the moment he had the element of surprise. The plan was to incapacitate her by pinning her down in some way, shape or form, with his arrows. A fancy trick he picked up not too long ago from his aunt. He couldn?t possible fail, or so he thought. 

?Up your ass with bro-!? 

Marietta stood right in front of him with eyes full of anger. 

?Hisashi?I?m going to crack your skull.? 

*WHOOSH*

The 2x4 swung over his head as he just barely managed to duck and dodge backwards. Tossing the arrow in his hand as he did so, hoping to snag a piece of her skirt and pin it to the ground; however, Marietta kicked off the ground and pounced down onto his form from the top, just missing him as he cartwheeled from the assault. Another arrow blot firmly he in he tossed it at her feet only for her to repeat his exact same action just a few seconds ago. This little game hit and run went on for about an hour before the both of them separated from one another, standing a few dozen feet apart. 

Neither one planned to stop, well Hisashi wanted to but he knew there was no way he hell Marietta was, especially since there was virtually nowhere to run or hide. But the ever growing problem was the fact that neither one were getting anywhere with their actions. 

_?She keeps dodging my arrows; I gotta step up my game a bit.?/?I can barely get close enough to him with those arrows. I?ve got to keep him from using them.? _

At the same time it looked as if both came to the same realization of what they needed to do in order to gain a head on the other. Marietta tossed her 2x4 aside as Hisashi filled his hand with not one but two arrows. It looked as if this would be the final attack between the both of them. The girl with raven hair stared daggers as the boy with the sliver mane playfully stuck his tongue out with a smirk, which only served to infuriate her even more. Which made her the first to shoot off from their starting position. The dust kicking up behind her and jumping into the air. 

?Hisashi you pain in my a-!? 

A blue bolt zoomed past her face. His aim was off, way off, but she didn?t even care. 

?I?m going to bust your face open, idiota.? 

Inches away from her target, a leg outstretched tagging Hisashi directly into his shoulder with enough force to plant him to the ground. The other blue arrow held in his hand tossed into the sky while she spun to deliver another spin kick still in midair. She looked like a hawk swooping down to scoop up its prey. Her legs the might birds talons and arms its wings.

?Yousoukyaku.? 
(Hawk Claw Kick)

*TING*

Unbeknownst to Marietta, in the sky, a strange occurrence had happened. The arrow Hisashi he tossed earlier met up in conjunction with the arrow he had thrown just when she lunged at him. At the right angle and with the aided perception of his eye, he was able to knick the arrow in just the right direction to change it projection, sending it freefalling back down to ground and:

*RIIIP*

The miniature bolt ripped straight through skirt just as she prepared for the final kick. Abruptly her combo stopped as she feel to the ground on the back of her hind legs. Her face held an unbelievable upset look as she held down her ripped skirt. It looked as if her anger was about ready to boil over, so heated that that smoke began ascending into the sky from her body. Though luckily for Hisashi it seemed he had managed to win this round with his own technique. 

?Eh, I didn?t mean for that to happen Marietta, here let me help you.? 

He seemed generally sorry as he reached out to offer his help. Marietta hesitated for just a moment before grabbing his hand.

*BAM*

Everything and everybody seemed to stop what they were doing. The kids inside all cringe at the powerful thud that bounced around the area. The young Marietta planted her skull directly into Hisashi who own head snapped back as he rolled around in visible pain. 

?My beautiful skull.? 

*?PAIN IN MY ASS.?*​


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - An Unwanted Receipt]
-Mission(LT): Kill The Traitor (Act 20)-

A single girl stood among the many many steel spears. They dripped and were stained with her very own blood. They each and all were meant to steal away her life. She was completely surrounded, but still stood as the victor. 

Outside the destroyed grassy plain was the tall, looming, masked man with an astonished expression on his face. 

That steel masked blocked what could be seen, but the gawking sounds coming out and the estranged look deep within his eyes had told all what Riokou needed to know.

With her arms hanging and sweat dripping from her pours, the green-haired girl pulled up her hanging body and clenched the fist inflamed in a blazing purple mist. 

"It's over Sugiha, you've already crumbled"

After those hard cutting words shocked the masked criminal back to life. Those eyes that had been full of surprise were instantly filled with anger,

"You silence that filth mouth you insignificant cur. You've only managed to heal yourself, not to mention you haven't laid  a single scratch upon me. Just what do you think you can do with an ant such as yourself?!"

With a small small smirk brimming itself on her mouth. Riokou raised her fist in the direction of her foe. It was normally a symbol of a challenge, yet she had already deemed him as defeated.

"Then I'll solve that problem. This purple mist is simply the ability I gained from officially becoming a member of Silent Honors but here I'll show you the true power of S.H-A.F.T!"

With that declaration, Riokou used the powerless left hand instead of the right. She reached and grabbed one of many many copied spears embedded in the dirt. Quickly pulled it out and launched it after the at masked monster.

A single spear had been sent flying back after the man that had sent so many of these killing weapons after her. In some form of way, this could have been seen as a form of revenge after the pain she endured, but_

"I don't have any interest in that sort of thing"_

From what seemed to be terrible aim or from a lack of exhaustion, the steel spear thrown by Riokou seemed to be just a foot away from the mark of Sugiha's head. 

As if already knowing how pathetic this girl was, Sugiha gave a smug chuckle from within his mask. Just before she made her move, Riokou could tell that senseless pride would be his downfall.

And just when the flying spear was closest to that mask, Riokou raised her misty hand into the air and similar to laying down the execution of a criminal, she swiftly and brutally slammed her own hand down on the head of the spear she fought so hard to avoid 

What was seen was not the gruesome sight of her red hand spewing with blood with a sharp blade through it. Instead there had not been a single drop of blood.

Once her hand collided with the sharp object, it(her hand) shattered like glass, as if not being real at all. Yet the mystery had not ended there, once Sugiha saw that strange occurrence, the spear just about to leave his range, exploded into pieces, launching a large amount of steel shrapnel at Sugiha's head, sending him crashing and rolling across the ground.

Like she was watching something that was of none of her business, Riokou closely watched as her enemy held his head in cringing pain, yet despite the visual display there was not a single sound of suffering coming from his mouth. Riokou herself felt this little note was quite an impressive feat of tolerance.

Holding a single hand to his bleeding scalp, the large lean man staggered to his feet. Had he not worn that mask, Riokou the damage would have been a lot more severe.

"What...was that!?"

After he asked that major question, the pieces of glass that were Riokou's hand lifted from the ground and flew back to recreate the original state of her hand. The action had looked as if time had rewound itself. 

"This is the true form of S.H-A.F.T, when damage would be suffered to my right hand, I can have it be substituted and give half the damage to whatever has the mark,"

Riokou once again raised her hand and grasped one of the spears imbedded in the dirt. This time instead of throwing it,she showed the base of the spear, to her enemy. There, could be seen a glowing violet symbol.

"The symbol of Silent Honors, this is the sign of hope for me and those that are set on the path for a greater justice. For you however, it is a sign of the end!"

Riokou synced along a string of handseals together before the purple mist once again reignited around her right hand. S.H-A.F.T had once again been activated and Sugiha would once again have to face this devastating jutsu. 

​


----------



## kumogakure1 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Another day another freind.*



Gaja said:


> ~ A New Beginning​
> It was a beautiful day, not unlike any other day in Konoha for this time of year. The sun was shinning and there was a subtle breeze sweeping the town, making it a pleasantly warm morning... Nothing out of the ordinary, or worth bringing up like this. Or so one might think. And to most people who lived in the village it really wasn't that special. Just a day like any other really. Right? Well for Mashiro it wasn't. The young genin was up early, the warm weather catching him a bit of guard.
> 
> Having spent the last six months in the cold winter climate of the 'Three Wolves' and various other places like it, the Country of Iron was without a doubt a less habitable place to call home. Compared to that you could really compare Konoha to heaven. At least that's how he would describe it right now... And it showed by his expression, he was sitting down 'Indian style' in front of his house wearing a black T-shirt and white pants. He had just taken his glasses of and put them down on the grass beside him, now resting his hands on his knees as he soaked up the brilliant wind that struck him from the side.
> ...



(I said I'd join out in this. More  do while I work on the chunin exams with bringer)

   Zenchi walked around the village market, it's musty smell of burning, liquor, vegetables and different perfumes filled the air from the nearby stores. As one neared the store would he or she smell what was specific to that store. Zenchi only thought of one thing however. "Kunai". Specifically a three pronged Kunai that he had his eye on for some time. His pace for walking sped a small amount as he noticed an elder give him his usual odd stare as  if he didn't belong. But he was used to it, wearing an akatsuki cloak did that to him. But he didn't mind it, in fact he had no cares at all for today. He took a deep breath through his mask registering the faint smell of hot metal and hard work. It wasn't soon untill he spotted the shop and he looked at the window to see the weapon he so longed for. The three pronged Kunai sat on a wooden stand with another of equal size and shape under it was the price. Zenchi' s heart skipped a beat before dropping the price was too high for now. He'd have to do some more missions to get it. The cost of 4500 ryu was just too much for today, but he could tell the expert craftsmanship of the blades, the handle and possibly the metal used to make it. He sighed and decided to return when he had the money, however he didn't expect the man leaving the lottery store across the way to run into him.

  The man looked up fearfully hoping to see a shining taller than him before looking down to see Zenchi. Zenchi could tell he was a drinker. The smell of Sami seemed bleached into his skin as the man slowly stood straight and wobbled away. With that out of the way Zenchi continued on his business, his stomach rumbled and his mind filled with the thought of food. He could already taste soup and dumplings. Almost immediately he ran off to his favourite restaurant for his usual order. 
Only now did he feel as if it was a normal day in konoha, the sun shining, a slight breeze from the south, and the sound of everyday life itself.


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2014)

​_[What it means to be a Dancer]
[Training Arc]​_

?We are going to practice building up chakra without the use of hand seals.? Mica said as she began to make her way across the room, bending down she put a CD in the stereo before pressing play and turning back around to Kei. ?Basically your whole body becomes one big seal, so first I want you to get use to building up your chakra and expanding it from the center to every inch of your body. So when you have to fight your body is basically a big jutsu launcher. The flick of your wrist could launch a B rank or a kick of your feet will have your opponents flying, all while looking fabulous through and through. ?










​Kei listened intently to her teacher, ?Only downfall is that dancers are slow, revoking the hand seals slows us down a bit, but in exchange, we are able to do a lot more.?

Mica began to move her hips, slowly insolating the movement her hips from the rest of her body, ?Imagine it like water,? She began to roll her hips in a circle slowly beginning to pick of each roll, before putting her legs out and rolling it even wider. ?Water takes the shape of its container, hand seals force the water into one place, but what we are doing is spreading the water all throughout our body.?

The bangles began to hit up against Mica?s hips as she moved, however she never once took her eyes off of Kei. It was almost intimate, a dance that Kei could only see, Kei tried not to blush, but as she watched Mica dance in front of her. She couldn?t help it.  A slight blush crept up Kei?s face, as she eyed every part of Mica?s body, but more precisely the ones she was moving. Her hips, her stomach, and chest they were all moving to the beat of the song. Or the song was moving them?

?We let the water build and build, and until it is ready to launch, from the tips of our toes and fingers, we begin to create seals.? Mica whole body began to move, her eyes closed, but when they opened it back up they seemed to flutter. Kei was truthfully and utterly amazed by Mica?.Mica?s body became almost hypnotizing, every movement, every turn, Kei felt almost drawn to it like a month to a flame. 

When Mica looked at her, it felt like lighting had struck her body, the gaze was powerful, almost intimidating, but at the same time inviting.  She felt so small when she watched Mica dance and as she twirled around the red scarf she had wrapping around her body, complimenting her figure and her dance all at the same time. Like a bunny being stared at by a wolf, it just takes a minute and she would be eaten alive. One minute?.One wrong move and it?d be all over, but it seemed so inviting, so warm.

?You?ll feel it when it is complete?.? Mica hands slid down her chest and rested on her stomach, before with her free hand she moved it a bit, and wind began to dancer around her, but then with a kick of her feet Kei felt the room suddenly become warm. Her eyes widen as she gripped the melting floor, a genjutsu? At the same time as another jutsu?

Though as soon as she thought that she was released by the genjutsu?.Kei looked up at Mica.

?You see the benefits right, the things you can do.? The song ended and Mica stopped dancing, and a bright smile dominated her face before she fell to the ground ?Now it?s your turn.?

Mica sat on the ground and crossed her legs, ?I want you to dance, build up the chakra, release it, but remember this you are performing so I want you to look at me while you do it.?

Kei gave Mica a questionable look but she just laughed, ?Just imagine me as someone else?.Erase everything out your head and just focus on building that chakra, and moving that body~?


----------



## Vergil (Jul 20, 2014)

*Mion*

Though she had minions now, she knew that relying on their strength would only get her killed, just as it had done the High Priest. Inside she decided to train on her handseals and speed them up. Sendo had taught her how to train on it - essentially it was a case of getting your fingers to move faster. Of course knowing the handseals was a plus but the speed and coordination of the fingers was what was important.

She had asked Sendo about it before and he came up with a ather unorthodox way of training.

Flashback

"Take up the piano." he had said in his usual lazy manner

"The piano?" Mion had thought about it and nodded

"If you can play this," Sendo handed her a sheet with hundreds of notes on it, "then you're as fast as any human can go."

"Isn't that fairly limiting though, I mean the movements."

"Well that's just for starters. From there you have to master the guitar." he handed her another paper.

Mion raised an eyebrow but took the paper. "The piano and the guitar. Are you trying to give up the ninja arts and make me a musician?"

"Ha! No, check this out." Sendo took up an acoustic guitar and started to play. Really fast. The sheer amount of notes that came out of the guitar were amazin, then he slowed it down and let the girl watch his hands as they changed from chord to chord.

"Ok. I see now, but again, that would only make the left hand proficient and not the right hand..." before Sendo could interrupt, Mion answered her own query, "which is why I need to be able to play with both left and right hands, which is also why you want me to play the piano first as it will help with coordination of both hands. I see now why you are such a well respected teacher."

"Well, you gotta make it interesting. Keep going through books and running around and folk will get bored."

Mion sighed, "with Edie, Dante, Kagami and the others in our class I don't think boring is a word that could be levied at our class."

Presently
Her fingers touched the keys of the organ in the church; not a piano but perhaps better. There were many more keys and the sound of the instrument was rather enjoyable. Now she was Head Priestess no-one would dare say a mocking word to her as she started playing 'Twinkle Twinkle Little Star'

She cursed as her fingers slipped. It was going to be a long day.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jul 21, 2014)

Zero
Settling In












It's been quite a while since I arrived to this desert village and enrolled as one of its many inhabitants. I was given a new apartment to live in, funds to place food on the table for the moment. All they asked in return was my "talents". With no better option to choose from I accepted their offer and became a ninja of Sunagakure. Even though they took me in, showing their hospitality to the ones in need, I can't help but wonder if they took me in just because I needed their help or is it because they had another motive that benefits their own needs as well. Just thinking about it pisses me off. Why did this happen? Are they ok? Where are they? These questions dwelled in my mind slowly drifting me away from the physical world.

"Ahhhhhhhh!"

I screamed loudly before clenching my hand and threw a fist at the wooden wall of my apartment which bend by the impact causing it to open up and create a cracking noise as it did. 

"I'll get them back one day! I SWEAR!"

With promise held inside every word I spoke and with sense of determination I will get back home and eliminate the demons that pollute it. What better weapon to kill demons than a demon itself, correct? I thought as I slowly remove my fist from the small gap in the wall. I sighed starting to cool down, looking at the damage I've caused feeling both disappointed and somewhat embarrassed towards my actions. I took a gaze around my apartment. It was made out light maple wood, looking close to pale, the ceiling was no different. The rooms where divided by wooden walls, creating the various sections of the apartment; a small kitchen with cabinets made of a darker shade of wood that are placed around the dual silver stove and beside it an Ivory colored fridge, a living room composed of two chairs, one table and a sofa, with windows that displayed the sandy village, a bathroom and a bedroom in which I sleep in, of course, placed on the second floor of a four story building. A satisfying place indeed but it's not home.

"I should go train."

I said, only lying to myself, as for the true reason to this is so I can blow off some steam. I walked towards the door, placing my hand on the silvery metal knob, twisting it open, locking the door before I exit the building. Outside was bright and windy. The Sun essence could be felt by the heat wave that can be felt anywhere within and outside the village's walls. The gust would pick up a portion of the sand  off the ground and drag it up creating a dusty atmosphere within the area. The ground was hot and dry filled with an endless pool of sand. Buildings of many shapes and sizes filled the village as far as my eyes could see. I slowly pass by these buildings, some being homes to citizens, stores of clothing and other purchasable items, food markets and restaurants. Most made out of sandy material that represented the village, hence the name Sunagakure, the Village hidden in the Sand. They would paint to write the names of building and the draw their logos. Despite it being a desert, no one really suffered in this biome. The market was well organized, clean water was always available to everyone, food exchanges were the least of worries for the people and the economy was moving smoothly. 

 I would pass by various inhabitants as I walked over to the training grounds. Mostly adult workers reaching there assigned destination to get something done and kids running around playing ninja, pretending to fight, one being the good and the other evil, playing their roles happily. Makes me kinda jealous just looking at them. My childhood wasn't nearly as pleasant as their's. Not many wished to be around me. Moving onward to my destination growing near by every step I will soon arrive. ​


----------



## Olivia (Jul 21, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Chunin Exams: Taming the Beast

Zell  was able to actually land a solid blow, which for a moment had boosted  our morale. This entire time we had been stomped by this damn thing so  to finally land a good hit on the beast known as Nidhoggr felt good. The  dragons head roared upwards as a stream of fire exploded into the air  almost like fireworks. But as the flamed ashes rolled over our heads we  knew our job hadn't been finished quite yet. Satoshi, not wasting a  single moment, twitched his fingers and had the two of us split up to  take to split the beasts attention.

The  currently one eyed dragon turned its attention to Zell. It had realized  that Kirisaki was the one who took its vision, however Nidhoggr also  knew that the orange haired shinobi have been like a gnat,  one that you  could only put down if you solely focused on it. Besides, from what it  gathered Zell was the one who packed a real punch and would probably be  the deciding factor in their victory. As Zell leaped towards the beast  it brought its large claws to tear the boy open. With a quick response  Satoshi pulled his hand back and Zell came flying away from the dragons  grasp. Firmly landing on the ground, Zell didn't waste a second and  zipped off, a violet vapor trail in his wake, now racing to the top of its arm.

As the beast  swung its arm violently and roared at the silver haired boy, it could  feel a nuisance now on his tongue. As a sharp pain coursed through the  muscle and the roof of his mouth he could only assume it had been the  nun that he averted his attention away from. The dragon immediately  tried to shut its mouth, if only to trap the women in there for a while,  but suddenly found itself unable to as an even sharper pain emerged  from the inside of its mouth.

Kirisaki  had laid her needle sword vertical, from the bottom of its tongue  to  the roof of its mouth, granted due to the size of the needle sword  Kirisaki had to lower her head slightly. The temperature started to  escalate inside the moist mouth, but all the preparation had been made.  Finally throwing a chakra needle to the back of its throat, Satoshi  pulled on his chakra strings that were connected to Kirisaki and  launched her out of the beasts mouth. Then, along with her own chakra  strings, pulling the blade free from its mouth, finally causing the jaw  to snap shut. 

As  the nun flew threw the air she sent an electrical current through the  thread which lead into the five needles she had placed inside its mouth.  Kirisaki zapped the beasts mouth just as the fire it had conjured  erupted inside its now closed mouth, causing smoke to fume out of the  cracks of its teeth. As expected the low amount of electricity and the  small size of the chakra needles were little more than an annoyance for  the beast, but that wasn't a problem. Zell now finally landing from the  dragons flailing, gets near the confused dragons head as he yells once  again: 

 "CHOUJIN PAUNCH!" 

As  Zell brought his fist down onto the dragons head Satoshi sent a surge  of chakra down through the thread attached to Zell's right arm. Whipping  it forward with a force stronger than before, the dragons head was  crashed into the cold icy ground, as a large crack could be heard.  Quickly, Satoshi pulled the two of us back, noticing the dragons small  muttering. "Hil do stum, miin do brom, sinak do wer, pahrk do  jer, bo voth ven ahrk lif voth lokluv." Kirisaki looked at  Zell, wondering what the problem was, but soon it became very apparent. 

"Lokluv do faal Vokun Tanz"

Almost  instantly the sun seemed to covered by large amounts of clouds,  darkening the sky and the surroundings almost instantaneously. Kirisaki  squinted her eyes slightly, due to the bright white of the snow it was  too drastic of a change in surroundings to suddenly see almost  everything as black. Finally with a mighty roar black spikes shaped like  icicles arose from the ground, quickly making their way to us. 

With  a quick glance it seemed the farther away from the dragon these black  icicles were created the smaller they would be, or the slower they would  form to be the same size, but regardless of both statements they were  still fairly large and fast. The three of us jumped back and Zell  announced "Kage no Kōgen" causing an elastic surface to reach under the  three of us respectively. With a quick look Zell and Kirisaki nodded and  jumped off into different directions, as the elastic surfaces they  originally were under had disappeared and a new set of platforms were  made so the two could continue running without going to the ground.

Zell, obviously being the quicker one, reached the dragon first as his mauve  fist of justice rammed closer and closer to the dragon. At this point  though would be the third time where a hit this strong would make  contact, and Nidhoggr decided he wouldn't accept that. With a roar a  large icicle rose in-between Zell and the beast, but with the quick  puppetry of Satoshi damage had been avoided. Instead, Zell pushed away  from the icicle and landed back to a platform as Kirisaki had now leaped  and was almost imitating Zell, and bringing her fist down to the fanged  giant.

Satoshi  realized that this would be his opening and threw a kunai with an extra  chakra thread attached. As it reached the nuns arm Satoshi pumped extra  chakra to give the flying blade extra force, blasting through her wrist  and down towards the dragon. Zell, noticing the speed and force of the  blade, knew this would be the one time to be able to pierce the dragons  outer shell. He bounced off dusting a lavender in his wake as he hammered the kunai down in between the dragons impenetrable scales. ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki​*Divergent, XIX: A Talk With Alisa

______________​
The soles of his loafers tapped away impatiently and anxiously at the fine carpet floor of the first class carriage. His chakra sensing was not precise enough to make out specific details of the battle; the most adept of the sensor class could form complete images and accurately make out what jutsu were being used as well as almost exactly how much it cost. Ren Houki was still a novice, though his spiritual eye was acute enough to make out vague details: rough movements, the amount of chakra in each person. That sort of thing. He could faintly make out Taneda in the distance, his chakra container depleting itself and his vitality decreasing. It slightly worried him, for whatever reason. Nearby, he could distinguish someone near him - presumably an enemy, and water-like fluid movements clearly belonging to that of Ryoko. Truthfully, Ren wanted to join in and help, but between Ryoko, Suzume, Edie and possibly Satoshi, who seemed to be hell bent on that reverse sabotage thing he was doing, there didn't seem to be much point. He knew little of what the little ambassador from the Land of Iron was capable of, but both Edie and Ryoko were capable fighters, with the former being particularly... resilient. Plus, the Houki also felt obligated to defend and guard Alisa, as per the original role assignments in the plan. "I'm sure you've noticed by now, but I'm more than capable of defending myself if need be. If you want to help out your team mates, then feel free. I'll be fine, Mr. Houki,” the maid stated politely, looking earnestly at Ren. She really didn’t want to be holding the boy back if he wanted to fight alongside his peers. 

He tore his eyes away from the window and his attention away from the fight, surprised by the maid’s offer. Ren smiled at her shadow clone. “It’s fine. Someone needs to guard you, just in case, and we have the enemies brutally outnumbered,” he stated, before beginning to crunch some numbers inside his head. Ren had no idea who the enemies were, but it probably wouldn't be too far-fetched to guess that they were roughly on the same level as them. Furthermore, considering Satoshi had already slaughtered a good number of Kongou's men... “Our chances of losing are at less than twenty per cent,” is finally stated. 

In response, Alisa blinked. She knew Ren was the calculating type, but hadn't quite expected him to be a literal calculator. Of course, using probability theory wasn't exactly unnatural for shinobi of more intelligent stripes, but having been Edie’s caretaker for the past decade and a bit, she just wasn't used to seeing it anymore. The maid gave a small laugh. “You really are so much different from Miss Nakano,” she said. 

Ren shrugged, placing the briefcase on the table separating them. “I’ll take that as a compliment,” he replied. Really, he would have taken it as an insult if he was compared to the heiress. The only similarity they shared was the fact that both of them were rich, but even that was blown out of the water when you considered that, where Ren was merely ‘affluent’ and ‘loaded’, Edie was ‘giga loaded’. In more ways than one. Alisa's statement really couldn't have been more spot on, and he was sure that Edie would have agreed, were she here. 

“Come now, working for Miss Nakano isn't that bad, I assure you!” Alisa smiled. Though, Ren was apprehensive. He'd seen Edie fire people just for getting things like a basic greeting wrong, or failing to commit to an impossible task. Then again, based on their previous mission, the girl genuinely seemed to hold the head maid in high regard. The Houki very much doubted the little heiress would have gotten that fired up about rescuing any old maid of hers. So, maybe what she was saying wasn't entirely false?

At this, the Houki smiled. "I'm sure it isn't bad for _you_. The princess _adores_ you. I'd never seen anyone quite so motivated for a mission the last time we tried to rescue you. Though, her obtrusiveness made things..." he sighed, pressing a hand to his forehead at all the times she just rushed in and messed up his plans. What could have been a smooth operation turned into little more than a glorified gang war with shinobi in it. "Incredibly difficult," he finally said.

"I hope she didn't cause you all much trouble," Alisa said with empathy.

For a moment, Ren considered saying "she didn't". The maid seemed to care a lot for the Nakano, and while the Houki couldn't understand that particular sentiment to save his life, Alisa _was_ extremely polite and nice. He might have felt a _little_ bad telling her Edie basically crashed into the brothel like a storm and alerted all the enemies to their presence. Instead, he settled on saying neither of those things and gave an ambiguous "Oh, she did," instead.


----------



## Laix (Jul 21, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_
*PART 15*​ 
Kyo swerved the awkward situation, insisting he would go for a run instead. It appeared he couldn't wait to get away as within seconds he was off, doing laps around the dedicated track. Upon Charlie's suggestion, Kei went to go and get Kyo some water from the nearby cooler, leaving Edie alone with the headmistress. The woman only had one topic on her mind judging by how quickly she jumped to it.

_"So... About earlier on..."_ The blue eyes of Ms Lays looked a fidgeting Edie dead in the eye, not letting her escape her gaze._ "You're eager, aren't you?"_

"_Eager?_" Edie nearly choked on her saliva. Was this woman really trying to start something? "Who do you think I am!?Are you trying to insinuate I'm some sort of slut!? I'm saving myself for marriage unlike some..." Her baby blue eyes gazed over to Kei who was filling a plastic bottle with icy cold water still warmer than Edie's glare. Charlie seemed intrigued by her response, choosing to press forward with some more questions. This was all part of the _selection process_.

Stroking her chin, she also looked over at Kei. _"Naturally you girls have a rivalry. Afterall, you're both competing for the same prize. But please, do tell me Miss Nakano - What is it about Kyo that you love the most?"_

_Love?_ Oh, right. Yeah, they were pretending to be engaged and wildly in love. Of course, how could she forget? She gulped before responding, a trickle of sweat running down her temple. "Well uh... Haha, there's a lot of things I like about Kyo...!" Edie was trying to think of as many lies as possible, like he helps around the house and he's handsome or something meaningless like that. But when she saw Kyo sprinting around the track, there was something that just clicked in her mind and the words began to flow soon after. 

"He's... He's annoying... But he's funny. He has a smile that's infectious. Whenever you see it, you just have to smile too. He's strong, he's mouthy, he's proud. I l-lo..."

She was struggling to just say it. That four letter word, just a single syllable. It was like forcing bricks from between her lips. "That's why I'm marrying him!" Was eventually uttered cheerfully, managing to swerve the word while also getting the point across. Charlie nodded slowly, resting her chin on her fingers. "Yeah... That's why I'm marrying... him..."

Edie looked up from the ground where her eyes coincidentally fell on Kei, who was now stood before Kyo uttering something. She couldn't quite hear it but what she did hear was the small splat of water hitting the ground in a stream. Miss Sociopath was purposefully pouring the water down herself, probably to entice Kyo in some sort of wet t-shirt contest! Edie was enraged. Kei was doing this on purpose because Kyo had kisser her. The girl just couldn't accept that he wasn't interested and wanted someone else!

The heiress ditched Charlie's side in a heartbeat, storming over to the whore and her victim. "What do you think you're doing!?" She yelled, forcefully shoving Kei out of the way. "Is this how desperate you are? Pouring water down yourself so you can expose your body for a guy!? You're disgusting! You make me sick! You're just like Ryoko, probably even _*WORSE!!*_" 

Her emotions were talking right now. There was no thought process on what to say going through Edie's mind. The words were almost flowing out, attacking Kei and her ways of seduction. All she could think of was these girls that were obsessed with Kyo. Ryoko, Kei, possibly even more she'd never met... Yeah, she was jealous, she admits it. She was jealous of these girls putting their hands all over him! He was hers now. After that kiss, he was hers. It was a certain change of tune but it was a result of a change of heart. Edie always had a rough idea of how she felt but it was so confused and jumbled up. Now everything was clear and within reach, she wasn't about to let someone like _her_ take it away from her.

"He kissed _me_, okay?" Was growled as Edie pointed at herself, her eyes glaring death at the blue-haired girl. "Why can't you just accept that he doesn't like you!? You're so needy and desperate, you can't just find someone else!" That was it. Boiling point had been reached and the fury, the anger, the rage was building up at a worrying level. She instinctively lunged for Kei, her claws out and ready to tear some skin off of the defenseless girl. Kyo sprung into action however, grabbing her by the wrists and yanking her in towards him, keeping the blonde restrained. 

"Let go of me Kyo! I'm so sick of her---!!"

"I told you, I wasn't going to let you hurt her."​


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Jul 21, 2014)

A Battle against Qualia!! part 1

As I was staring at Qualia, I felt movement from my right side and  my eyes quickly changed target, I saw my sensei raise her right arm why maintaining her usual stance of having her left hand on her waist. As she quickly lowered her right hand and yelled.

?Okay! Ready, Set, Go!!?
As she said those words I felt a sudden gush of wind towards me. It was Qualia as she rushed in for a strike. She quickly threw her a punch from her right arm, but I was easily able to dodge her fist by leaning to the left. As Qualia call back her right arm, her left fist was already in motion, to hit my face. I leaned to my right dogging her left, but again while calling her left back her right was in motion. My eyes were able to see Qualia, no her fist at slow motion, but my body isn?t able to keep up with my eyesight. Her motion of striking was getting predictable, as her fist merely went from left to right. Her rhythm was easy to read only adding small, but powerful things like uppercuts and hooks. I had no fear for her fighting style. It was predictable and most of all boring.

  As Qualia was in her usual rhythm of left and right punches, as she threw her left I quickly dodge to my right. But this time it was different, her right fist wasn?t already in my faces, it missed her usual? timing, my concentration was instantly broken, my leaning to the right movement went imbalanced, as I see a grayish line at my direction. As it cut my left cheek, blood started to drop out, my body instantly backed away at a good distanced. I was able to regain my footing as Qualia stared at me; her hand had a kunai dripping my blood slowly, as she stared at me with an unweaving determination. As my own determination slowly slips away, my mind slowly starts to panic. 

?(What do I do? Shit, this is not the time to panic, I need a plan!)?
I stared at Qualia as she didn?t move; her stance didn?t change like if she were waiting for me to attack. My mind started to wonder off, it started to think of moves, possibilities to win, no to fight against my enemies. Moments pass as my minds still thinks on the possibilities, a cold sweat pass upon the resent injury, I started to feel more pain in my left cheek, it stringed each time sweat in the injury.

?(Damn it, nothing comes to my head right now? I think I should just wing it.)?

I quickly put my left hand on my brown tool bag and grabbed a two small paper ball and throw one on me and the other one at Qualia?s location. As white colored smoke quickly covered its designated area, I pushed my own body to run at Qualia?s area in top speed, lowering my body by leaning down coving the lower part of my face with my hands. I lowered my right arm a bit; my right hand clenched forming a fist.

I instantly reach Qualia?s location which was covered with smoke. My body didn?t stop; I throw my fist using all of my momentum. In the moment that I would make contact with her, my body would instantly continue its assault. I arched backwards and my left fist quickly went upwards like an uppercut but with hook motion. 

?(C?mon Hit!!!!!)?

All of my hope of winning this fight is righting on this fist, if I miss, it might be the end of this match.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 21, 2014)

*Rosuto l Ade l Rogue l Jeet Kune Do LT*

As he crossed the mountains at the peek of his speed, his eyes entranced by the distance, his feet swiftly releasing their weight upon the branches of where he placed them. The fatigue had already built through countless hours of speeding away from the Village of Leaves, and still he has yet to have meet the border. A sigh escaped him, witnessing the distance, morning seemed to have beset the lands, bathing them in sunlight. The sway of wind that caused his tench coat to sway with each rhythmic pattern of it's course, he rose himself, back straight hands dropped as he scanned the area of where he stood. His head turning towards all sides, no roads near sight. He seemed to have scaled a large mountain due to the terrain becoming steeper, the increase of wildlife and over exertion of flora. It seems men have not tread this far, so this also means this would likely house Missing-nin's much like himself. What a bother... Still safe under the guise of his own mask, he intended to continue his path after a short rest, before so, he peered upwards to analyze the height of the branch's tree. It reasonably high enough, scaling upwards at a breath neck pace, he reached it's apex and witnessed the endless plethora of mountainous landscape and sky, still glistening under a radiant amber hue, the sun still protruding from the horizon, the clouds lighting the beauty of the sky with shade that blended the natural saturation of both sun and sea. 

"Truly, Konohagakure has one of the most precious sights I've ever seen." 

He recovered shred of memory he had buried under so much that has happened. A time where all he could witness was the snow that feel upon the land throughout a cycle of all four season's. Where his clothing weighted twice as much as the one he wore upon the lands of sand. The cool breeze was almost therapeutic. He questioned to himself if this was even a brilliant plan... if it held any repercussions to those he cared. Probably, the thought poisoned him, but at the event of a few weeks ago, before this conundrum began, he witnessed something. In his battle with that boy, that ANBU. These people, among the myriad there were several that stood out, protruded through the standards of normality. As if in a world painted in gray there stood fleshed out colors that ranged from hue's of all kinds. The ANBU himself was one of them. 

"I better get down." 

His feet descended him towards the Earth, it was as soon as he met himself with it that the rustling of leaves and shrubs reached his ears. His eyes reacted with a immediate pulse. Turning his head he focused, maybe the sound herald from an animal. But this deep into the forest could also mean that he had stumbled upon enemy territory. Which was most likely possible due to the fact that no sort of village were anywhere near the vicinity, meaning no police force held any men down here. In this shadowy lands where silence roams defines the very essence of freedom of will. Men who die among these trails were simply forgotten and thrown aside. Rags of the unfortunate. Within a flash of power, his eye began to surge, the tomoe swirled under the force of his chakra. No reading of any sort of life nearby. 

He began to pace towards the noise emanated and the farther he moved across the tress the sound of a waterfall soon began to register on his ears.

"So close? That means..."

He hurried, lifting himself towards one of the larger trees. A man with a powerful built stood under the waterfalls embrace, shrouded under the force of it's water, hands placed above the legs he held crossed. His mind seemed at ease with a powerful focus. A few meters away upon land he saw a catch, a few fish burning under a succulent flame. It's been several days since he's eaten anything worthwhile. Within the prison's embrace there were only rationed meals that taste was so obscured not even detail scientist would be able to decipher its contents. Maybe he wouldn't notice. He dropped from the shadows and used the fall of the water to mask his slow pacing and foot steps. With each set he arched ever closer to the ground. And exposed his hand towards the distance so he could reach the fish that had seemed to be steaming, ready to eat. 

"I'd rather you not steal from me, child." 

A sudden realization, he twisted his neck to have witnessed that the voice seemed to have been released by the man still under the falls loud and forceful crash. Awed by the magnificence of his sense, he stood silent. And lifted himself of the stance he held and faced the man. The mask still hiding the facet of his mien. As the man broke from his intensive trance, he witnessed the enigma stand imposingly, unwavering. Much like Rosuto himself he stood imposingly through the force of a powerful waterfall as if no weight held him back. What magnificent power. 

"Who are you?"

Was ask to Rosuto as a medium, he didn't strike immediately, it wasn't as if he needed to do so. Rosuto glanced at his direction, and soon turned his head towards the fire holding the cooked fish. After witnessing it cook under the dancing flames, those graceful waves of dancing magnificence, turning his head in an arc, eyes locking with this man of unknown origin. Never speaking a word.  The man paced away from the crashing waters and met the earth before stopping several meter from the boy. Enough spacing stood between the two so their voice would need to be above the normal tone to be heard. 

"I believe I asked you a question, stranger." 

"... A traveler." 

"You hold no aura of one who travels. Speak the truth."

Was this man for real? It was as if he held no other sense than that of imposing wisdom. Something about him irked the boy, it was as he couldn't completely calm himself under such an aura of power. He couldn't completely understand it, but it's as he was placed in a room with a man with no sense of evil flowing from him. The very thought was rather maddening, even as he spoke to him it was as if he didn't seem fazed that a masked enigma had showed himself in the start of early morning. 

"Ade." 

He finally spoke his alias. 

"You continue to lie. If you wish for food you should have simply ask. I would've been kind enough to spare."

"Who would be foolish enough to hand food to a stranger such as me?"

"Who would be foolish enough to steal from a stranger such as me?" 

Their eyes narrowed. And locked with ferocious intensity as sparks flew within a vigor held deep withing their sense of maddening resolution. A gulp, and the boy began to prepare himself, a stance, feet spread, hands placed in a 90 degree stance, arcing himself forwards after kicking the earth, rushing with a burst of power and a fist thrown towards the target's face. After what seemed to be a sluggish stance, soon a power formed from it, weird would be the appropriate word that describes this. Loose, quick and without a second though a sequence of strike, no, counters? No more like interceptions met him, starting from the halting of the above force, his forearm met his incoming fist from withing the radius, pushing it slight and completely degrading its initial strength, soon follow by a lift of his foot, halting my core which after a slight push, caused my feet to met the earth slightly and stumble slight. A strike to the core, the chest, the neck and soon a spin kick to the face caused Rosuto to easily become disoriented. 

His mask had completely snapped the thread that held it on his head, and caused it to fall. Impossible... What this his intent from the begging. The man soon threw his feet in front of Rosuto and halted inches away, wherein Rosuto imply gazed awed, and witnessing the man whom had effortlessly defeated him with a stance, no a discipline completely foreign to him.

"Do you yield?" 

What amazing force. What amazing power. For the longest of times, he hadn't met someone that he admired quite like he had now that he had witnessed this man's technique.

"I yield..."

"Good."

The man pulled his foot and extended his hand  in an effort to help the boy off his feet.

"Come, let's eat." 

​


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2014)

_[Until Now and For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kyo and Kei]
_​
It was a long day, a long hard day for the young heir, and it seemed that not only didn?t it worse there was still more to come. After the little spat between Edie and Kei, but mostly Edie yelling and screaming trying to go after the girl, they retired in for the afternoon. Kei and Charlie decided to finish up the rest of the tour but Kyo decided it was best to get Edie as far away from Kei as humanely possible.  It would be better for Kei if Edie wasn?t around any way, she would be able to complete the mission and her observation, but Edie wouldn?t try to punch her face in.

So as of right now as the sun began lower on the horizon, Kyo and Edie was in his room waiting for time to pass. He sat at the desk running his fingers through his hair as Edie was on the bed kicking her legs up as if nothing was wrong.  This wasn?t the type of development he was not going for nor was it what he wanted at all.   Though he took a deep breath before turning her way and giving her a firm look,

?What did I ask you, the only thing that I?ve asked you since this damn mission finally started?? Kyo asked her, the hours upon hours of watching the girls go at each other?s throat was finally tiring him out and could be heard in his voice. ?I had asked you?.to leave Kei to me?Simple as that?.And you know what you did??

A faint smile crept on his face, ?If you don?t remember, then let me remind you, you went in for the attack?. You?.A shinobi of the leaf, participant of the chunin exams, and the probably the strongest girl in the whole damn exam! Went and tried to attack a shrine maiden! A shrine maiden that isn?t participating in the exams?A shrine maiden that isn?t even a ninja who probably doesn?t even have a muscle in her body to fight!?

Kyo laughed sarcastically as he tried his best to calm himself down, but truthfully ever since this mission started, no ever since the beginning, Kyo was put in the position of meditator.  A position that he truthfully was annoying through and through, if he wasn?t talking to Edie about try to be on the same line as Kei, then he was talking to Kei about how Edie wasn?t that bad and she was a nice girl.  Kyo got up from his seat, and went to the door, before turning back to her.

?I?ll be back?.? He left it like that before opening the door and leaving the room, by time he had entered the hallway Kei was sitting at the end of the hallway looking out the window.  She probably felt his gaze on her, which caused her to turn around, for a minute she looked at him, but finally she smiled weakly. Moving from her spot she came towards him, and he met her half way?.

?I?m sorry!? It was the first words out of her mouth, and she began to look down at the ground, ?Charlie had told  me to be more forward, and I thought I would be able to get on her good side if I did that??

Kyo sighed, ?So you poured water on yourself??

Kei blushed before shaking her head, ?I?m sorry?.I?m sorry towards Edie too, I didn?t know you two were going out.? Kei said before looking up at him, and Kyo felt time stop for a minute. Looking down at Kei she gave him an innocent look, ?You two are going out right??

That innocent look, that defenseless body language and the tone of her voice, despite the kindness it leaked, she was obviously trying to get something out of him.  Kyo coughed as he didn?t even know their relationship, he wasn?t the type to try and settle down, in truth even the concept of having a girlfriend seemed far out of left field.  Kei looked at him in the eye as if searching for the answer he couldn?t really explain to her, but after a while, she smiled.

?I understand?? Kei said she smiled before stretching her body, ?Tell Edie I?m sorry?.?

Kyo looked at Kei, it seemed she found her answer, ?Where are you going??

Kei looked over her shoulder and smiled, ?I?m going to look around the school once more, I want to make sure my report is detailed, so I?ll do one last run.? She turned back around before waving her hands, ?I?ll be back around eight hopefully, I?ll knock on your door.?

If it wasn?t Edie?.It was Kei?.

Edie might come off rough and a bit of an rude bitch, but she was at least forward with her emotions. She would tell someone how she felt no matter if they were listening or not, but Kei?.She was different. She hid herself underneath that smile and that kind nature of hers, even after Edie almost went in for the kill, she was the first one to say sorry, and it didn?t seem she held any grudges against her. Though something was itching at him that told him the girl was clearly having other ideas in mind, but that was probably Edie rubbing off on him. 

Kyo turned to go back to the room, before watching Kei turn and disappear around the corner?.

Was everything really okay with her?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 21, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Training Grounds; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 82: Before the Third Round, Training Days 2]​


It was early morning and just a single day since Mitsuki had decided to beat the unholy crap out of Akane. The poor girl was sore, battered and beaten. But, in return she did get two really good meals out of the deal, even if she was now as broke as her Sensei. Laid spread eagle in her bed, her sheet was barely covering her body, half draped to the floor with about only a quarter actually covering her. Mizuirono, like she always is, was laying with her head across Akane's chest using her as a makeshift pillow.  There was just one new addition to this happy family. Kuroimaru was now with them, in his miniature form he lay in a balled up sock on the dresser across the way. 

Akane was sleeping soundly, her body slowly healing from the beat down that was visited upon her the day before. Today was going to be a good day. It was more or less an off day. A day she could lounge around watch old re-runs of the A-Team and just be a run about sloth. Tomorrow she'd be in charge of the Academy Pigs, but today. 

-*ZzZzZzZzZzZzZz*-

From across the room the lock to her door softly clicked over. Mizuirono's ear slightly twitch, but being as beat as her sister the wolf merely shook her head and shifted her weight turning her jaw toward Akane's head. After another moment the doorknob twists and the door just jars open to a allow a shadow to shoot into the room. With a leap and a bound it shot across the room with guile and silence making only the faintest of sounds. Then stopping at the foot of the bed a long, imposing shadow is tossed over the girl and the visitor brought a hand to it's head.

A small click is heard as the trigger on a megaphone is pulled. 

*"Rise and Shine AKANE, YOU'RE SLEEPING THE DAY AWAY!"*

The room shook under the sudden blare of noise and Akane's dark red eyes slam open. Just before she leapt for dear life a shiver runs across her body. Mizuirono rolls in surprise as Akane fires straight up and slams into the ceiling. Almost cat like the girl digs her fingers and toes into the soft sheet rock that lined the entirety of the room. Mizuirono howling rolled to the floor, hitting it with a soft splat. Surprised, confused and almost dying of a heart attack the hound scratches and claws at the ground as she made her way under the bed. 

The only occupant of the room that wasn't facing a massive coronary was Kuroimaru, who was still sound asleep in his sock bed. "You awake now Akane?" the woman asks with a large grin as she allowed the megaphone to rest on her right hip. Fang, who was now standing in the door lightly snickered as Akane turned her gaze over her shoulder. "Fu-Fu- ...

Fak you Sensei." is muttered as the girl shook like a leaf. 

-crack, crunch, crack-

"You're not old enough, and plainly not my type. Now, get down. We've more training to do." is stated as she turned from her student. Akane looked at her in confusion.  Training? "Ah dought dat today ah off day." is stated as the part of sheet rock she was clinging to became less and less stable. "Dog Days never end Akane. We're Ninja, we have to stay sharp. Rarely do we get a chance to just rest." is the words that came back. They were vested with experience and a work ethic that would make any lazy person cringe. "Bu....!!" 

-CRACK-

-CRASH!-

The sheet rock finally gives way under the girl's weight causing her to crash down onto her bed. It was such an antiquated thing though, it wasn't ready to re-support a growing girl's weight. Not at that speed. With a cracking POP the bed too gives way and a sharp howl of pain echoes through the room as Mizuirono is given a second rude awakening. "Dammit".

_-Training Ground, after the Impromptu Vet Visit_

Mitsuki stood before her student with her arms crossed. Her foot tapped off the ground while her eyebrows arched in annoyance. 'You are very lucky Akane. One I like you and Two my sister runs the Veterinarian Hospital." is stated her narrow pupils shifting over to Mizuirono who was now lightly bandaged around her neck and body. She was a tough hound, so her injuries were minor and easy to heal. She was just the victim at a cute little trainee,Natsumi the girl Akane met when she first arrived in Konoha, who thought Mizuirono had boo-boos that needed to be treated. So she wrapped the poor wolf up. 

"Well, enough about that. Today will be a lot more simple than yesterday." the woman stated pulling a hand to her left hip. Allowing the other to fall in a gesturing manner Fang stepped up and cleared his throat. *"Today we'll be teaching you a Combination Move."* the half wolf said whist sitting next to Mitsuki. "I guess that means I get to set out again, right?" Kuroimaru states laying down with a yawn. The woman nods her head. "Yes, as I told you yesterday. When Transforming with Akane you'll learn the gist of everything she knows by simply being a born of her Charka." is replied. Then clearing her throat her and Fang hop some distance away. "Alright Akane, pay close attention you'll be using the Reverse Ram Seal for this technique." 

"Wat ah Seal?"

Mitsuki's face went blank. "Really?" is asked. This was amazing, not only was Akane dense she was dumb. Well that would be an understatement. She already knew that Akane was about as dense as a ten pound box of hammers. But this, this took the cake. Pinching the bridge of her nose she sighs. "You know that thing you do when you Transform Mizuirono?", "De Lok", "Yes, Lock. We call that a Seal and this" is stated as she formed the Reverse Ram, "Is the seal that we'll be using to do the Combination Transformation Jutsu. We members of the Inuzuka Clan call it the Double Headed Wolf Transformation." she states as she knelt by Fang. 

A grin slipped across her face. "Now, you simply mold your Chakra, you do remember what that is right?" Akane Nods, "and think about what you want the dual combination to look like. The each member of the team mixes their Chakra to make the combination work. Though, you could form the seal and  Mizuirono could supply all the Chakra. But that'd make the Move less viable and more unstable." is stated. Like Akane, Mitsuki locks her arms around Fang and forms the Seal under his neck. Both mold Chakra and a moment later a rolling cloud of smoke engulfs them and expands rapidly. 

Akane's eyes widen and a massive dark shadow is thrown over her.~


----------



## Laix (Jul 21, 2014)

​ _Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME*
_Break Free_
*PART 16

*Fast forward the break up of a cat fight to their hotel room where Edie was sat on the bed with her white pumps discarded on the floor and her blonde curls sprawled on the bed sheets. Her knees were bent and her fingers were twirling with her hair as Kyo sat casually at a desk doing the same with his own red locks. 

The silence seemed endless, but the two were very well aware of each other's presence. Edie was waiting for Kyo to say the first word before she even dared part her lips. Eventually he gave in, knowing fighting a silent battle like this was a losing one. He rambled on at her, not even allowing her to rebuff his claims before leaving in a huff. The moment he was gone, she rolled over and sunk her face into the pillow, letting out an exasperated sigh.

_(He's so stupid, so clueless...)_ She thought with a muttering tone. _(I like him one moment then he pisses me off the next! He doesn't understand her, not like I do. I've seen the changes in her voice, her tone... She can fool the boys but she can't fool me.)_ After another sigh and more incessant rambling in her mind, Edie rolled on to her back again just as the door unlocked. 

In entered Kyo who looked down and glum. Edie knew, she just knew he had been to speak to her. _(Probably sold him a load of lies again!)_ Was growled as she leaned up from the bed with a contrastingly solemn look on her face. 

"Went to see her did you?" Edie let her legs play with each other, moving and rubbing in an attempt to get comfortable. She was wearing such a short sweater-dress that it made undignified flashes unpreventable. 

"Well?"

No response. Kyo shut the door behind him and carried on into the room, just looking at Edie with his hands in his pockets.

"_Kyo... _Look, just listen to me this time, okay? I'm a girl. If anyone knows females better than anyone, it's me. I've dealt with the worst of the worst in my time having attended a high school and I know what lurks out there..." There was every ounce of truth to that statement. Edie really had encountered the bitchiest and most deceitful of them all; girls who outclassed herself. "... And let me tell you, I know what Kei is doing. She likes you. She won't admit it but you only have to see through her actions that there's one thing she really wants and it's _you_."

The more she spoke, the harder it was getting to talk. They was getting there, getting closer to_ that _topic...

"I... Well I..." Edie looked up, down even around, anything to avoid Kyo's gaze before finally forcing her eyes to meet his. "I like you too... I've finally realised what all these feelings are and..." There was this pain in her stomach, the same feeling of vicious butterflies pounding away as she moved to the end of the bed and sat on the edge. Now she was right in front of him, just centimeters away. 

"You're going to have to choose at some point. I'm serious. This sounds premature but I'm not going to waste my time on a guy. I know my worth and I'm worth more than a guy who can't make up his mind." 

A very faint chuckle was emitted from the girl although her face remained mostly in line with the tone of the conversation. 

"There's only a few guys in the world who are worthy of dating me... And you're one of them."
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 21, 2014)

*Sins of the Father Mini Story*

*[Land of Waterfalls]​*
[Sins of the Father Pt. VI]​
Eikichi is the largest of the tribes in Ellesmere.  Within the Bayou itself it is known as the Gate to the East and by far the most Technologically Advanced of all the Tribes. Which really isn't saying all that much in the grand scheme of things. As they still lack the most common of commodities that the outside world takes for granted. In contrast to it's neighboring tribes though it is a hub of innovation, and where the Seat of Power is located. 

Ellesmere is broken into Thirteen Tribes, Twelve Hyuga and the Yomohiro, that each have an Elder Ring and a Grand Elder but its in Eikichi that the Grand Council meets if something comes up. Each tribe has it's own portion of the Swampy lands that lead from the west and travels east toward Takigakure. Which is why Eikichi is known as the Gate to the East as it's the closest to an actual Village, thus why the Eldest of the Tribes resides here.

It is a stoic Tribe, it's center is mostly water with the houses being built on Stilts to help with that. Where most of the other tribes use bark and leather to make housing, they use actual solid wood and building material that is imported via trade routes with Taki.  

*-12 Years Ago* 

A four year old Akane sits cross legged on a wooden crate that overlooked the small training field that Eikichi had. It was more a bog than a training field. Below her a Nine Year Old Nozomi with her Ninken partner stood across from her brother who was six. Over the last three years she and Nozomi had become fast friends. With her going off with her as much as she did her brother. But now, they stood across from one another using Chakra to keep them both above the peat below. "You're up early Akane" Ryota's voice trailed from behind the young girl and she shot up with a grin. "I couldn't sleep, Hisao told me that you were going to be training him and aunty today!" the girl replies happily climbing to her knees as the man walked up to her.

Reaching down, he scooped her up in a monstrous bear hug that would be the death of many. Akane grinned and tried her best to hug as hard back, but her father was just too strong and she giggled with glee as he rubbed his chin on her head. "Stop! MOM DID MY HAIR!" is laughed while she is hauled up to his shoulder. With two large bounds he hits the peat bog sending small ripples though it. They broke like small waves on the foliage that lay just below the surface. Walking up to his child and his to be mate he glances to Akane who was trying her best to get herself of his impossible grip. A grin crossed his face and guiding both hands to her stomach he flings the child high into the air.

A joyful yelp escapes the young redhead as she flies high into the air. "Alright you two, today we're going to be sharpening the basics." is stated while Akane's scream again gets closer to them.  Spinning on a heel Ryota turns into his falling daughter and catches her upside down by the waist. A sharp series of bated giggles escapes her. "AGAIN!" she hollers. But Ryota spins her over. "Do you remember how to stand on water Akane?" he asks. The youth nods with a wide grin. Shaking his head he puts her on the surface of the peat. Her legs shake at first, so he doesn't let go of her until they calm. Looking down Akane grins, "Told you!" she beams hopping up to peck her dad on the cheek. Again Ryota simply shakes his head, "I picked up something for you in Taki last night." is stated while he pulled his travel pack off his back. 

Reaching in he pulls a small boxed juice out, blueberry flavored. The girl's eyes light up with the joy that words couldn't describe. The sugary treat was a rarity in the Swamps and every time her dad brought her one home, she knew that she did something he was proud of. Like a savage she pulled the straw off the box, tearing a bit of the container as the wax is ripped free that held the plastic. With a bite she pulls the upper half of the straws container off. "Why don't you pay attention as well Akane, one day you'll be a Huntress. So what you see here today will be a great stepping stone to taking that roll up." Ryota states while Akane pushed the trash into her pocket. Looking to her father she nods furiously while stabbing her juice like a serial killer. With a smile that stretched from the east to the west Akane bit down on the straw as she stood there.

Ryota turns to both Hisao and Nozomi, "Today will be a simple exercise, you two will spar with one another. Hisao, this will be difficult for you. Nozomi has both Huntress and Seeker training under her belt, she is also stronger than you." he states walking between the two. "To contrast better I'll only be allowing Seeker Combat Arts, so Shirono will not be taking part in this." is stated. From behind the older girl a snow white panther struts out. It's head bobbed from her sister to Ryota. "What ever" is yawned as it walked over to Akane. With a lick it says hello causing Akane to giggle. She loved Shirono so much. It made her happy when the cat showed similar affection back to her. 

It's rough tongue lapped at the girls face, "Is that blueberry?" is asked. Akane nodded and offered the big cat some. "I appreciate it. But I was never good with those straw things" is replied as it laid down at Akane's feet. "Okay the goal of this exercise is not to fall below the surface of the water. We are standing on a Peat Bog. These things have killed many of our people.  So I can't stress how dangerous it is, if your alone." is stated as he turned to both combatants. "Nozomi, you will play the part of the target.",  "Finally, I get to play the fun part" is laughed while she cracked her knuckles. Hisao swallowed. She was a lot stronger than he was, she was smarter and quicker too. His father making him the Seeker Role was to put him on the spot. 

"Son, you'll be the Seeker in this exercise. There will be times, after you take my mantel, that you'll be faced with tough opponents. This will proxy that type of encounter. To subdue your target, you'll have to out maneuver her." is stated as he walked from the two. Turning he folds his arms over his chest. Behind him Akane was now Sitting atop Shirono sipping away at her juice, "I'll be here incase either of you slip into the bog, with that in mind for both you to pass you have to stay on the surface of the water. A loss happens when you either slip into the bog or are defeated.

BEGIN!" ~


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2014)

_
[Until Now and For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kyo and Kei]
_​
The sun was gone, the moon had taken its place, and nothing could be heard but the sound of the screaming cicadas, the hot humid air made the night almost unbearable. Kei moved her collar a bit trying to let the cool air come in through her shirt, she almost wished she was back home near the shrine, if she was around the shrine then the hot summer nights would be spent splashing in the ocean until she was tired. Kei sighed, she wished she was back at home, but more importantly, she wished he was back home. She always wondered what people meant by saying Fuzenkagure should keep to themselves, but now she did?.

Kei walked the track of the school as she thought about what happened during this mission, it was her fault for doing this, and she couldn?t help but think this mission would have been way better if she didn?t convince Edie to come.   There was no doubt in her head, this mission would have been better if the girl didn?t come, but what was done was done. There was no turning back now, but she felt sorry for Kyo, he must have been stressed out?.Edie seemed like a handful, a woman not worthy of the heir of Fuzen?.Nor a woman Kei was willing to call her friend?

As much as she loved Kyo as a friend?.The thought of him going out with that woman set Kei?s heart on fire?

Kei pushed her face together, ?If he wants to do that too himself, then why should I care?? She message her cheeks before slapping them, this whole mission was confusing her. Though she thought about Edie?s words, she wanted him? She thought for a minute, how would a relationship between them work? Kyo was way too rude?.And he didn?t care for anyone but himself?.He always talk down to people?

?.Kei felt herself getting a headache, how could someone love him like that, but she smiled to herself when she realized the moments they shared. He was far more caring and despite his rough attitude, he was a big bear?She laughed a bit, he was a good kid, but if she thought about it?They weren?t that close. And seeing him with someone that could potentially make him worse upset her stomach?

Kei turned and saw the big hand strike eight, it was time to call it a day and report back. She smiled to herself as she put her hands behind her back, Kyo was probably worried or even better he was angry at Edie for something. The woman seemed to have many ways of putting her foot in her mouth~

Though as she walked back she noticed someone, it was Charlie and someone else, a blue haired man that she never seen before. The way he looked didn?t say teacher, but the teachers also left the campus at night. So?.Who was this big guy? Kei quickly hid behind a tree as she watched the two walk into a shed. The blue haired guy turned her way and she quickly turned away, her heart pounded in her chest?She had to get Kyo?She wasn?t a fighter!

Her heart pounded so hard in her chest?But nothing happened, Kei slowly peaked her head out again and saw that they both disappeared.

Her head was telling her to go find Kyo, but her heart was saying something different. Kei swallowed the pit that had made it comfortable in her throat before going to the shed. She didn?t have to fight and she didn?t have to rely on Kyo?That was why she came here, to prove to herself about the power she held. 

Kei looked in the window, and saw that they were both gone! Kei opened the door to the shed before walking in, the walls were lined up with work out items and different type of sports balls, other than that nothing stood out.  

Kei dropped to the floor and slid her hands all around the wooden floor trying to find the odd man out, and as soon as she did, she smiled.  She?ll go find out what?s happening, rush back, and then tell Kyo.  She lifted up the wooden plank and almost like a viper a hand gripped her face and dragged her down into the hole.

_?I know that smell from anywhere!?_ The man said happily, his dark piercing blue eyes were happy once they landed on Kei, *?That sweet scent?.that lovely smell that can only come from one person?.THAT SMELL THAT LIGHTS MY BLOOD ON FIRE!?*

He had gripped her face and was holding her up by her head, and Kei could only struggle as the man laughed boomed all around. When she looked down at him, he had smiled up at her?.

*?Master~?* He purred as he looked up at her, *?It?s been awhile?.?*

Her heart almost stopped right then and there?.

Master? She wasn?t anyone?s master!  Though the man only smiled brighter as he looked up at the girl?.

*?You look confused?.Don?t worry lady Durga, everything will be cleared up soon!?*

And with that he slammed her body against the wall knocking her out.

​
*==========​*
Was she serious? Kyo couldn?t help but look at the girl with wide eyes, and not for the reason someone would think. He has been told by many that they liked him, so a girl saying she liked him was nothing special, but what made Kyo look at her with shock was because she said something like that. He would have to choose between two girls that in truth he didn?t feel any real romantic feeling towards.

 Kei was sweet and all, but they only knew a little about each other. Not only that he couldn?t date a girl who couldn?t come forward with her own feelings, and he slightly trusted her to stay his friend.  She knew better than anyone not to think of him romantically because he?ll probably never be able to give those feelings back. He wasn?t going to risk his life, for some passing love affair, as much as it sounded romantic to have a girlfriend and hold hands and that shit, the reality is he didn?t want that. 

He didn?t want to be put in the same position that his mother was, that he seen others go through, the falling in love with someone and then when they leave, it?s not them who gets punished it was his blood that did.  He would slowly rot away because some phoenix got it?s panty up in a twist and wanted to curse his entire lineage.

Kyo sighed running his hands through his hair, ??.Are you serious?? Kyo asked, ??Really?Do you remember who I am? I?m not some guy who can causally date someone.?

He looked at her as if he was searching through those blue eyes, Kyo could fuck anyone and kiss anyone, but dating was too much of a heavy burden. Trying to just play around and see where things lead was too damn risky, one minute they are laughing and kissing, next minute he could seriously fall in love with her and she didn?t feel the same. It was like writing a tombstone with cause of death being he was too stupid to run away.

?You are right there are probably many guys that will date you and want to be with you,? Kyo said looking away from her, ?but out of all your choices, you shouldn?t choose me.?

He sighed as he looked straight at her, ?So to sum it all up?What you are ready for is clearly not what I?m ready for, and I?m really sorry to say I don?t think that will change anytime soon.? He turned to leave the room again. She would want to be alone and he?ll gladly give her all the alone time she needed.


----------



## Laix (Jul 21, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
- _Break Free_ -
*PART 17*

So this was it. This was the true realization.

Kyo Minami was an interesting, conflicted boy. He'd kissed her -_ twice_  - yet when she finally returns similar feelings he wants to act like he  never wanted any of this anyway. But Edie was a prideful girl. She  wasn't about to break down in tears, banging his chest and begging him  to reconsider - even if getting to this point involved breaking down in  tears and banging on his chest. There was actually some aspects of that  situation here; Edie asks him a question. He doesn't give her the answer  she wants. The key difference this time was that she was full of  acceptance for this answer; she almost embraced it. Although it was  rather incorrect to suggest she was the pushy one that wanted something,  especially since she was only playing on his lead, she accepted it.

With  his hands shoved back in the safe haven that was his pockets, Kyo  turned towards the exit of their mediocre hotel room in a plan that  involved giving Edie some space. This only made things even more  irritating for the older blonde who was wondering if this guy really  thought he was the handsome hard-to-get guy letting her down. It was  hardly anything like that. It was so far from the truth he couldn't even  comprehend it.... She was better than him. She was the girl who was  wanted by every young male in the land, the sparkle of in every guy's  eyes and the source of every girl's jealousy.

She was Edie Nakano, the heiress to the Nakano fortune and a feature of many media publications across the globe. 

Climbing off the bed, the teen slipped her petite feet into her white Chō Chō pumps before making a very stern statement. "I'm going." It appeared to catch his attention as the crimson-haired boy glanced up at her with a small gap between his lips. 

"You're _going?_"

"I'm going," She repeated, reaffirming her statement. Edie walked over to one of her shopping bags and dipped her hands into the red one, pulling out a cream white wool scarf. "I can't stay in this hotel room for a second longer. Coming on this mission was a mistake. Giving Miss Sociopath a second of my time was a mistake." The blonde wrapped the scarf around her neck, preparing herself for the expected cold temperatures outside in the night although her short sweater-dress exposing her uncovered leggs seemed to counter it. Her bags being left behind was a sign she was coming back eventually but the message still stood clear.

Edie walked straight past him, brushing his shoulder before stopping at the door. Tightening her scarf, she glanced over her own shoulder and gave him a cold look. "And _you_ was the biggest mistake of them all. I feel so... Cheap. I feel so wrong that I even bothered with you." With a short sigh, she couldn't help but ask herself why she hadn't already walked out the door. What was stopping her?

"We will still be... Acquaintances," She admitted, struggling to utter that six letter, single syllable word. Her point was made however and her exit was due. Edie practically phased through the door with how quickly she slipped out, heading straight down the first corridor she set her eyes on. 

The school was dark and quiet. The only light was the blue hue of the midnight moon carefully illuminating the stretches of corridors. All Edie could hear was the tapping of her heels against the floor and the thumping of her heart. There was a lump in her chest threatening to crack through her skin and break free but she just had to resist. Her eyes were getting sore, the emotions in her mind were starting to tangle together like wires. 

_She just had to get away_... Anywhere away from here. If a tear did fucking _dare_ to escape her ducts, there was no way in hell_ he _was going to see it. Nakano darted around corners and ran down a flight of stairs, almost tripping near the end in her court heels when she froze.

_*TAP, TAP, TAP
*_​
_Footsteps... _Footsteps that weren't hers. Edie shuffled back from behind the corner, carefully tip-toeing up the stairs so she could hide around the edge, just until whoever it was had passed. Curiosity got the better of her however as the girl couldn't resist barely peaking her nose around the side just to get a faint glimpse of who was disturbing the night.

_*TAP, TAP, TAP
*_​
Edie was somewhat thankful. This was just what she needed. The lump in her throat was fading and her heart was beating for different reasons. Soreness in her eyes was no longer present and she felt as if her wires were slowly being untangled. 

_*TAP, TAP, TAP*_
​
The footsteps got louder and louder as the stranger got closer. Their shadow soon came into view, shaped over the pale blue light of the night. Just who was this stranger? Was it a man? It must be, the shadow was so huge and bulky. There was a strange bump on their shoulder, like he was carrying something...

_*TAP, TAP, TAP
*_​
They finally came into view, providing a sight that made Edie's azure eyes widen with surprise. It was indeed a man as she had predicted. The light made it hard to tell what his features were but she could tell his hair was blue and he was wearing some kind of elaborate armor. 

But what he was carrying was even more shocking.

"*Don't worry Lady Durga...*" He purred, his voice masculine yet hoarse as he stroked whatever was chucked over his shoulder. "_*Everything... Everything will be clear soon.*_"

When he passed the lips of the stairwell and gave a view of his back, Edie finally got a glimpse of what, or rather whom he was carrying - _It was Kei_. 

Naturally Edie didn't feel any instinct to leap out and confront the man but this was still something that made her curious. W_hy had Kei been kidnapped?_ And Lady Durga? Was this her alter ego? Of course... Of course it was. She was leading a double life and this must be her husband claiming her back! Edie knew it! There was something fishy about her, something that just didn't sit right. Kyo doubted her, denied her, probably thought she was pressed or even _insane_. But no, he was the insane one to be in such denial and now she had the evidence to prove it. While she didn't really want to face him again, it was called for in this situation. Now all Edie had to do was go back upstairs, find Kyo and tell him exactly what she sa---

_"You shouldn't be out at this time."_

A calm whisper over her shoulder that sent shivers down her spine. Edie slowly turned to face the bitch who was bent behind her with a false smile on her face.

"Well I'm sorry Ms Lays..." Edie gave an equally false smile, batting her eyelashes. "But I just didn't feel like staying in such inadequate accommodation." The sassy blonde gave a sarcastic face, curving her eyes and pressing a manicured finger against her lips. "Plus, I'm kind of curious why my rival fianc? is being carted off by some fetish porn actor who is referring to her as 'Lady Durga'."

Charlie chuckled at this girl and her mouth. She was gobby, _too gobby_. _"Well Miss Nakano, some things are better left alone. You should head back to your room."_

Sensing the threat, Edie raised up from the ground to stand at equal height with Charlie with her hands firmly on her hips.

"Or _what?_"

_*CLICK
*_​
In a split instant, the headmistress pulled out a silver handgun from the inside of her blazer and planted it against Edie's forehead. "Or we're going to have a major problem," She responded, a smirk on her lips and her tone lowered. Now she was revealing her true nature and by extension the true nature of this school. Although Edie flinched at first, she soon relaxed.

If there was any positive she gained from _that_, it was the satisfaction and confidence when in 'danger'.

"A gun?" She beat Charlie's smirk with a giggle. "I must've forgot to mention. I'm a student of the _Sakura Haruno Medical Academy_. Good luck with that ♥."

_"Tch, a medical ninja can't heal a gunshot wound to the head!" _Ms Lays pressed the gun even harder against the teen's head, imprinting the mouth of the gun with marks of red. 

The confident heiress tilted her head. "Want to test that theory out?"

_"Gladly."_

_*BANG*_​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 21, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Training Grounds; Konohagakure]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 83: Before the Third Round, Training Days 2 II Dog Days]​


"Alright, did you get that Akane?" Mitsuki asks after she and Fang separated. The redhead swallowed hard. The sight of the massive two headed wolf almost scared the teen into pissing her panties. A lip rolled and Akane tried to speak, but it only came out as a hoarse, dry whisper. "Ah.. Ah" she couldn't even muster the cognitive skills needed to finish the statement. Seeing her sister struggling to find anything to say Mizuirono walked up beside her, and nuzzled her open palm with her nose. Akane caught the lump in her throat and swallowed hard. Laughing nervously she pulled a hand to the back of her head.

"Ah dink, yeah Ah dink Ah got dat." is stated. With her arms crossed and eyebrows raised Mitsuki steps aside to allow Akane and Mizuirono to pass into the greater portion of the training grounds. "Remember, you Akane have to have a mental image of what you want the transformation to be. Don't slip in your focus or who know what may happen. Now take it slow and show me what you can do.' is stated. The redhead nods and kneels. Pulling her sister close Akane gives her a quick kiss on the forehead, "You ready Mizuirono?" is asked. The wolf's soft gray eyes cut up to her.

"No"

"WAAAT!"

"We're combining bodies Akane. Not sure I'm ready for that." is stated. The wolf was being cautious, simply because she didn't want to know what was kicking around in her older sister's head, if anything at that rate was. "It no be dat bad", "Just get on with it. The faster we get this technique down, the quicker you two can get back to being lazy." is stated. With the promise of a slothful day Akane wrapped her arms around Mizuirono's neck and pulled her little sister close. A sigh can be heard coming from the wolf as Akane closed her eyes tightly to get an mental image of what they needed to be. Forming the seal both girls started to pool and mold their Chakra allowing to mix at Akane's hands. 

A moment later the two were consumed in a cloud of white smoke. Mitsuki nodded, at least it seemed that they indeed transformed.  

...

"BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

"AKANE! What did you DO?!"

With the cloud of smoke lifted, what was there could only be described as a, um, blob. It was a wolf with two heads, if you squinted really hard. But what the two had created was a little larger than a human and as round as it was tall and long. It was sad really. The poor abomination couldn't even put its legs on the ground. A worried look came to one of the heads while it looked to her, "Go ahead, release the Jutsu. You'll have to try again., "Wait" Kuroimaru laughed, "Get a picture before that!" he exclaimed tears rolling into his fur. A nasty look from Fang got him to shut his mouth quick though. 

"Akane, Mizuirono. Release the Jutsu and try again." is ordered. But after a second or two when they failed to do anything she pinched the bridge of her nose. "Allow your Chakra to go back to normal, push away from each other." really, she had to get the dimmest bulb in the box. But, with the new explanation of how to release themselves a cloud of smoke rolls and the two girls are again standing before Mitsuki. "I told you that was a bad idea" is snorted. Akane could only shrug, "Ah sowwy, Ah dun kno' wat Ah did no right." is muttered while she scratched her head. "Stop your belly aching and do it again." is demanded as she slammed a foot down.

Akane rolled a lip and fell to a knee. A worried look filled Mizuirono eyes after Akane wrapped her neck. "Think of something more useful this time."

-POOF!-

.......................

"BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Mitsuki again pinched the bridge of her nose. A normal sized hound now stood before her, it was a little better than the blob that these two did the first time. It could actually stand up, but being a graying old mutt will hardly help in the thick of battle. "Akane, you have to think better than that, if you're going to turn into a fossil you'll be killed in the heat of battle." the mangy mutt whimpered  while Akane's head lowering. 

-Poof-

The two again stood before their teacher. "Picture what it is you want to look like in your head, don't allow random chance to make up what you two turn into. Remember this is a very powerful technique once you get it down." is stated. Truth of the matter was, Human Beast Combination Transformation: Double-Headed Wolf was a B-Ranked technique. Something that a Genin really shouldn't be taught. But... but she saw how Quickly Akane adapted to the Beast Imitating Human stance and thought that this would be a piece of cake in comparison. It was amazing to think that one could be picked up on easier than the other. Learning how to utilize a stance was harder than using molded Chakra to transform into something. But then she had an idea. 

"Akane, imagine the animal that I and Fang became, do you best to imitate that." is stated. Akane swallowed, but nodded and for a third time she wrapped her arms around Mizuirono's neck. "Just concentrate Akane, think of nothing else. I'll do my part. Don't worry on that end." is stated as the redhead formed the needed seal. 

-Poof!-

What seemed like an eternity passed, but as soon as the cloud rolled away what was created was... 

"Well, that is much better but still 

Pfffffft...

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" Kuroimaru laughs so hard that he almost falls over and he was laying down. 



"Um, well that is more like it.. .but" she bellows. Or so it seemed to Akane and Mizuirono who now were the size of a soft ball. "Undo it." is muttered. This was getting frustrating and again the teacher pinches the bridge of her nose as her students allowed the transformation to undo itself. "Ah no dink Ah can do dis." is muttered. Kicking a stone she flopped down and pulled her knees to her chest. "It's okay Akane, I suppose that there are just some things that we'll not be able to do." Mizuirono states. Trying to comfort Akane she nuzzles against her back. 

"I think I know what the problem is" Mitsuki admits walking up between the two. Putting a hand on Akane's should she gave a grin. "Wat wrong", "You're stupid" Akane's jaw dropped. Really? An insult on top of the fact that she already felt terrible? "But, that isn't a bad thing, it means that you can grow and learn. In three tries you went from nothing to almost right. You're a quick leaner despite not being formally taught a day in your life. So" is stated as she pushed the two sisters closer together.

"Give it one more try, this time though. Don't limit your Chakra. When you mix it. Allow it to expand as big as it can go. Don't hold it back, that is the mistake you made." is stated. Akane grinned. Mitsuki was a bitch sometimes, but she was pushing Akane in a good way. "Awright" is beamed. 

Wrapping her arms around Mizuirono again the seal is formed and a cloud of smoke rolled high into the air. Very high. Kuroimaru stood just so he could get a better look at the cloud as it rose. It was large. Even larger than the cloud that Fang and Mitsuki made when they transformed .

"Holy Moley" 

A massive shadow cuts across the training ground, "Very good job Akane. Very good!" is exclaimed. ~

*[Human Beast Combination Transformation: Double-Headed Wolf] 
[Training Complete]​*


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2014)

_
[Until Now and For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kyo and Kei]_​

Kyo felt his lungs scratch at his chest, there was no way the girl could be in trouble, there was no absolute way that as soon as they left each other she would get in trouble! Kyo?s heart thrust against his ribs like a beast trying to get out a cage.  His mind went through all the possible reasons there was a loud bang, but none of them seem logical enough. All of them didn?t make sense, even if he thought a firework went off inside the dorms, the sound of that exploding and a gun shooting was two completely different things. Though as he rounded the corner his heart almost stopped beating, every fiber of his being ceased to be able to process the scene in front of him, but the thing that connected with him was her name?..

_*?Edie!?*_​
Kyo screamed her name and before he even knew it, he had launched at the pair, his blood blades burst out of his arms as he rushed at the woman and the man. Closing the wide gap between them, Kyo slashed her with all his strength, there was no reason, he didn?t have any specific place to aim, but it landed and Charlie?s hand came flying off along with the gun. With a twist of his body, Kyo slammed his foot in her chest causing the woman to be launched with enough force to cause her to damage the wall.  

*?Edie!? *Kyo voice was filled with panic as he went to the blonde hair girl side, he gently cradled the girls head in his arm and noticed that there was a hole in her head, but she can regenerate right? Kyo straighten her up in his arms, ?Edie?.Edie?Wake up?.?

He gently shook her body, ?Hey?Hey you idiot?Regenerate!? Kyo voice broke, was she seriously dead? Kyo looked at the hole in her head, no, this wasn?t enough to kill her?This couldn?t be enough to kill her!  

_?Wake up?.Edie?.Edie?Wake up??_ Charlie voice mimicked Kyo in a teasing manner, Kyo gently laid Edie down, if anyone should be dead, it should have been her, but she laid on that wall just smiling,_ ?I really wished you helped Azrael??	_

*?I?m not here to work with you and plus you can take care of yourself right??* Azrael said in a matter of fact tone, Kyo didn?t even notice the big muscular dude, but when he did, he noticed a certain shrine maiden hanging off his shoulders.

?Kei!? Kyo gritted his teeth as he glared at Azrael, ?PUT HER DOWN!?

 Azrael laughed, *?Look the pup is baring his fangs, but you shouldn?t worry about me?.You should be worried about her!?*

Before Kyo even realized he was thrown into the air and then shot back down with a harder force upon his back. He slammed against the floor and before he could even more he was picked up by tentacles, they wrapped around his neck and constricted him.

_?I should have killed you once you had said your damn names!? _Charlie cursed, Kyo struggled but he noticed the tentacles were coming from her cut hand, _?You thought I was stupid didn?t you!  Edie Nakano? Kyo Minami? The names alone were enough to give away what you two were truthfully up too!?_

With a flick of her arm Kyo was thrown against the wall,* ?YOU WERE HERE TO DESTROY MY DREAM WASN?T IT! TO DESTROY THE TRADITION OF THE LAYS FAMILY!?? *She yelled with all her might before shooting a glare at Azrael, *?YOU SAID IF I MADE THAT DUMB WISH I WOULDN?T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT A THING!?*

Azrael shrugged his shoulders, *?I did?.But you see, you have to have an equal exchange of your wish, and you didn?t?You took a loan out on the wish and slowly repaying it back.? *

That explanation didn?t fit well with Charlie, but Azrael didn?t seem to be phased, *?Your exchange was half assed, so the wish was granted is half assed, and so that means your power is half assed.? *Azrael only smiled,* ?I think that?s what you get for being a cold hearted woman?Although, that?s none of my business.?*

Kyo brushed the rubble off, he had to fight, but at the same time, he couldn?t let them harm Edie or Kei. He glared at Charlie he had to lead her back outside that way she couldn?t be around Edie. However that left Kei?His eyes shot to her, but then it widen as the girl was awake and shoved a kunai in Azrael shoulder. Azrael looked at her and smiled?.

*?You are awake I was worried you were going to sleep the whole time.? * He laughed and Kei eyes widen as the man smiled at her, *?You should try better next time?*

Kyo slammed his fist straight into Azrael?s face causing the man to drop Kei, his eyes fallen on Kei as Kyo?s fist pushed up against his face,* ?Like that?.?* He said before shooting his attention at Kyo, grabbing the boy?s fist, he swung Kyo and threw him outside the school,* ?But?Better??*

_?I?ll kill the boy?.?_ Charlie said as she began to walk outside, before shooting a gaze at Azrael, _??We will talk about my wish??_

He smiled before turning back to Kei,* ?Hey?.You want to know my favorite thing in the world is?? *He laughed a bit before getting down at Kei?s level, *?The cries of the weak?Especially when you about to kill someone they know, so how about me and you, you know get together, and kill that red headed boy??*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Wiping off her face and licking her hand, the kunoichi looks the man up and down again, ?I'll be taking my leave for now.? she states bluntly, heading to the door.

?We have cleared you to go on missions once more.  In the event that something like that happens again...Well...it might not be as easy to change next time.?He seems to just disappear after his words.

She stares at where the man's voice came from for only a moment before leaving the room.  Taberu stares into the darkness for a moment before heading back to Konohagakure, to start again with a new mission.

*Konohagakure, mission board...
*
?Let's see what missions here I can do...? yellow eyes scan the board before landing on a B rank mission.  She lets off a snort, ?B rank, really?  This'll be a breeze for me.? she grabs the paper, reading it closer once more.



> *Mission Title:* _A Test Taste of Endurance_
> *Rank:* _B_
> *Client:*
> *Applicants:* _Any Who are Brave_
> ...



She smirks, ?I'll take this.? turning around, her confidence overwhelms her. She walks toward the training area with a certain skip to her step.  Her mind wandered as she made her way, thinking about each time she's lost control, though she knew she wouldn't have to worry, because it was just food.  That's right, normal food that could kill a normal person.  But not Taberu Haraguroi, she eats inanimate objects all the time, this is something that some normal people should be able to eat, this won't be a problem for a knife eater.

She picks up a stick as she passes, putting the end in her mouth and gnawing on it.  The training area is the last place she'd expect something like this.  Once at the training area, the stick is whittled down to nearly nothing, she stands there awaiting this, Inuzuka Mitsuki.


----------



## Laix (Jul 21, 2014)

_ Ryoko Hyūga_
*LIQUID TIME*
* PART 14
*








_*Outside the train carriage, Edie & Suzume vs Hyūi*_

Edie grit her teeth with frustration. This boy, Hyūi-whatever was too arrogant. Why didn't he just give up? Why didn't he just let himself lose? He was clearly outnumbered and even outclassed. If it was one-on-one, Edie was confident she could take him. Heck, even little _Suzume_ could probably take him. 

So why was he so adamant to win? The girl just couldn't wrap her head around it. It was like if she was at _Chō Chō's_ and she knew there was absolutely no way for her to get a copy of a limited edition item, she would just give up. Why didn't Hyūi follow the same logic?

Much to her surprise, this resolve powered him to avoid her train carriage hockey shot. It felt like she was under some sort of genjutsu with all this evading. Surely they had cornered him earlier on yet he proved to be superior in every way to them. He even had enough chakra to divide into quarters for four shadow clones - two for each of the girls.

"Playing like a pussy now!?" She yelled, her fists clenched by her side and her right leg slowly rising at a perfect 90 degree angle. This kind of elegant stretch was something you'd expect only ballerina's to achieve but Edie had practiced this maneuver so much it was almost second nature to her. Thankfully the crimson-stained frills of her white skirt protected her modesty as she streamed a small bite of chakra to her heel. Hyūi's shadow clones wasted no time, leaping from the train carriage the boy stood on and darting straight for the blonde.

She had the upper hand however, the preemptive strike - _Tsūtenkyaku_.

_*SMASH*_
​
Edie swung her foot down, cracking the earth like an egg. Out spilled the the dust and dirt with chunks of rock spewing upwards. The girl who possessed herculean strength toned down it's power, destroying only the environment within a five meter radius. Although it was less damage, it was also less chakra which she was hoping to conserve. Regardless, the move did what she intended - the clones were disoriented, with one disappearing altogether after getting just that little bit too close to the blonde. That still left one to deal with, which was now midair with its great sword raised above its head and a blank, emotionless expression on it's face.

Speed was never her strong point. Her fist pulled back and tried to counter with a punch that would've hopefully knocked the clone out before it's blade connected. The genin had barely clenched her fist however when the shadow clone of Hyūi slashed her across the chest, almost bisecting her with such a deep wound. She was flung backwards, her once white dress now soaked with more warm blood and a gash across the middle revealing a hint of her lace bra. 

_(This is getting annoying!) _Was thought as she dragged her face up from the debris, barely getting a look in at the shadow clone who was now looking rather perplexed at how this girl was still breathing. 

It tilted it's head as it flicked the fresh vermillion off it's weapon. "What are you?" Is asked as Edie glares at him violently. "I thought you was just a spoiled girl with a credit card."

"Three credit cards actually!" She rebutted, smirking with a slice of sarcasm. The Nakano pulled herself up from the dirt, her wound now freshly sealed and healed. However, she only wished she could say the same for her dress. A limited edition from the Chō Chō summer collection ruined! It's not even like Alisa could fix it. Even if she sowed it up, the stains would be a bitch to get out.

Her breathing panted, the blonde rested on her knees as she caught her breath. "I'm not done with you. You're going to lose, okay?"

"I don't know what sort of inhuman ability you have..." The clone assumed a new stance with one leg cocked back and another twisted forward. His blade was gripped tight in his right hand behind his back while his left held another sword. "But I can just keep cutting and cutting until it stops working." There was barely a second between that last comment and the clone's movement as it dashed straight towards Edie, closing the gap within moments. This time it performed some sort of cross motion, as if it was aiming for a decapitation. 

But this time, she wasn't going to make the same mistake twice.

As his twin blades of metal came edging towards her throbbing throat, Edie quickly thrust her hand forward. The timing was sloppy but it managed - if she was a bit faster, she would've been able to prevent the two-inch deep x-shaped cuts on her forearm but that was not an issue. With the shadow clone's face in the palm of her hand, she let out a battle cry before smashing its face against the shard of rock from when she obliterated the terrain earlier on. 

_*POOF*
_​
With a burst of white smoke and the soothing sizzle that followed thereafter, the final clone was defeated. She focused her gaze on the original who was watching their battles unfold from atop the train cart. 

One final attack was all she was going to need. If Suzume was finished, the girls could collaborate and strike him down right now!

"_*SUZUME!! WHEN YOU'RE READY!!*_" She screamed, picking up the pace in her heels as she dashed sloppily towards Hyūi.

_*Outside the train carriage, Ryoko & Taneda vs Ryu*_

Ryoko thought this was it.

She'd saved Taneda and severely wounded Ryu but in turn enraged him and left herself open. The Byakugan helped fill that gap, anticipating Ryu's attack with it's ability to track high-speed movement and was prepared to slam her shrouded palm into his chest. 

However, an intervention from Taneda turned the tables.

Using what Ryoko detected as light speckles of chakra, he threw sand in Ryu's face which completely stunned him and allowed the Chūnin to deliver the finishing blow. But wasn't he incapacitated? Sure, Ryoko had healed him but it was first aid at best. She simply prolonged his life until she could defeat this boy and tend to him. It was impressive that he mustered up enough energy to assist, although it appeared that was all he had as he slumped back down to the ground in pain.

_(Thank you... Taneda...)_

Twirling on her heel, Ryoko slammed her lions into his gut with consecutive strikes from her palm in a rotating manner. Bursts of chakra was emitted like an explosion, visible even to the human eye. It was beautiful in itself, with the tiny speckles of chakra reflecting shards of light, creating a glistening rain of sparkles as she attacked the boy. 

"_*Jūho Shōshiken!*_"
​
The Hyūga let her palms meet in the middle, delivering one final double-palm blow to Ryu's gust. The resulting blast let out the largest explosion of blue seen yet before sending the boy tumbling twenty fire meters away into the nearby field. He let out a cry of pain before landing in a burst of brown dirt that signified his defeat.

_She had won._ She would celebrate if she could, but there was no time to waste. The least Taneda deserved was her medical treatment after that heroic intervention and she was going to make sure he got that. Deactivating her technique, Ryoko dropped to her knees and immediately began finishing off what she had begun earlier with a glow of green around her palms.

"You didn't have to do that earlier..." Was admitted as her hands healed his wounds, a bruised smile on her face. "That was really brave of you."
​


----------



## Laix (Jul 21, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
- _Break Free_-
*PART 18*










​A  haze of white greeted her eyes upon opening. This was such a contrast  from the dark, gloomy halls of the Charles School that it baffled her at  first. The last thing she remembered was the sharp but instant pain of a  silver bullet entering her forehead. She remembers just before she was  exuding confidence and a conceited tone in her voice, confident that her  body would recover from the gunshot wound. So why wasn't she waking up  to the stairwell soaked in her own blood?


Edie  climbed to her feet and took a look around at her surroundings - blank.  Nothing. Just empty, white space. She looked down at her clothes and  saw she was wearing exactly the same as earlier - a navy blue sweater  that doubled as a short dress, some white Chō Chō pumps and a cream  white scarf wrapped around her neck. The only thing that was missing was  her blood which was awfully strange for someone who had just been shot  close-range in the head. This led her to conclude that this must be a  dream of some sort, but that only raised more questions than it  answered. Why was she dreaming now of all times? Did this mean she was  asleep? _Or perhaps even...?_


Her  eyes looked down at the floor also built from nothing. She wrapped her  arms around herself, her bottom lip rolled as she began to slowly  tremble. Was this it? Had her curse finally failed her? It faltered  during the Chūnin Exams but it finally came through. She didn't  experience anything like this however, she was still awake. Life was  still within reach but this was different. Edie wasn't sure she was even  in reality anymore.


The only place this resembled was Valhalla.

She'd  read about it when she was younger. Her family had always been devout  followers of the little-known religion of the Valkyrie. While neither  herself or her father actively practiced it, they were raised under it's  influence and so it played a part in their life, both in their  vocabulary and their thoughts. Edie knew that when you died you went to  Valhalla where you would wait to be judged and then sent through one of  two doors - Heaven or Hell. 

So  if it was true, if she was really in Valhalla, the realm of the  lingering dead... Where were the doors? Where was the _'wasteland ruined  by war?'_ The _'maidens of the valkyrie guarding the palace?' _The_ 'doors  to the two afterlifes?' _None of this made sense. Everytime she thought  she was getting close to an answer, she only encountered a dozen more  hurdles! 

 "_Edie..._"

No. There had to be some sort of mistake. She couldn't believe the voice that just uttered her name.

 "_Edie..._"

It  had been ten years since she last heard this soothing tone. This was  the voice that could send away all her worries just by uttering a single  word.

 "_Come to me child..._"

She  slowly turned around to the female's voice, her lips parting and  closing like a fish. Her mind was too shocked to even think of what to  say. This was unbelievable, this just had to be a dream! Yeah, anytime  now she would snap out of it. A moment of weakness was all this was. How  could she be so stupid to even think that _she_ might still be alive---

 "_My darling daughter, come to my arms!_"

Shira  Nakano, the wife of Natsu and a famous actress in her own right - also  known as the mother of Edie Nakano who died just a little over ten years  ago on a fateful night. There she was, stood in a white gown that  stretched right down to her feet. With her flawless blonde hair flowing  off her shoulders to her waist, Shira resembled every bit the most  beautiful angel Edie had ever laid eyes upon.


Resisting  wasn't an option. Even if her mind tried desperately to convince  herself that this was a dream, her body wouldn't listen. The girl  stunned in awe ran up to her mother and fell into her arms, letting the  woman's embrace warm her heart. This was the touch, the gentle human  touch of a loving mother that every child needed that she grew up  without. Hugging her father just wasn't the same. It had been years  since she'd even done that so she wouldn't know any better. No, there  was nothing quite like her mother's cuddles. The way she would run her  fingers through Edie's hair and plant a tender kiss on her forehead,  then she would whisper:


"_It's alright child. I'm here... Your mother's here..._"


This  was absolute bliss. Reality wasn't even relevant to Edie Nakano. All  she could see, think, hear, even _smell _was her mother. 

Tears began to form in her cerulean eyes, tears that she didn't even contest as she looked up at her mother's matching eyes. She kept her arms wrapped tight around her, not daring to let go again. 

"What is this? I... _I don't understand..._ Why am I here?" Was croaked by a tearful Nakano. 

"_You're not in Valhalla dear... No, not yet. It's not your time._" Shira planted another nurturing kiss on her only daughter, stroking her bangs away from her gorgeous face. 

"So why can't I return? Why can't I go back?" Edie buried her face into her mother's chest, letting her cries run free. "I want to go back... But I want to go back with you...!"

"_Your powers can't work Edie. I'm sorry dear but those are the rules._"

Can't work? What did her mother mean? Did she perhaps have the answers to why her curse wasn't doing what it was expected?

"_The wounds cannot heal if there are any foreign objects present. Think of it dear as trying to build a house while there's another one there._"

Of course, the bullet. She wasn't sure how her mother knew or why her mother was here - in fact, nothing made sense. But what was beginning to make sense was the rules of reality and which rules had been broken. The bullet must've not exited her skull, meaning it was still lodged in her brain. Perhaps if somehow she could release it, would that mean she would heal and her conscience would return?

Then that would mean no more of this time. This was time she had spent a decade longing for. No matter how hard she fought, she just couldn't let go of her mother. She just couldn't.

"I don't want to leave you though!" Edie tugged at her mother's dress, her eyes sore from the excessive sobbing. "You don't understand how hard it's been since you left! I haven't been the same, Dad hasn't been the same! He never moved on from you or Tate. He never talked to me the same, he never looked at me the same... I..." The next handful of words to come out of her mouth was raw truth. Not only was it honesty for her mother but it was honesty for Edie herself. This was the first time she would ever admit this. 

"I don't like him. I don't like my own Dad..."

Her eyes wide with shock at her own statement, she stared down at her toes with a gawping jaw. "I just... I'm sorry Mom, I know it's an awful thing to say! I used to l-love him a while ago..." Now the emotion had completely taken over. Edie was choking on her tears, her eyes wincing in a sore red. "But now he's just so different, I don't recognise him..."

Shira let out a sigh, but it wasn't a bored or even slightly disrespectful sigh. It was what could only be described as a motherly sigh, the kind that takes pity on their child's misguided ways and hopes to lead them along the right path. She pulled her daughter in close and gave her a squeeze.

"_Don't worry Edie, I've been watching. Your father loves you so much, more than you will ever realize. There is nothing he wouldn't do for you, you hear me? Nothing~_" Her mother planted one last, final kiss on her daughter before pulling away. As she did, the blank world surrounding them began to change. Flickers of reality appeared before them, showing quick-second glances of the Charles School at midnight. Edie chuckled softly under her breath, gesturing Edie towards life. "You see? I told you darling, your time isn't up. You've still got a while to go."

No, this couldn't be it. Just a second longer with her mother, that's all she asked. Two minutes after ten years of nothing wasn't fair.

"*Please!*" As her body began to fade away, she tugged and yanked at her mother's shoulders, trying to cling on to this illusion. It was proving futile. The tears were flowing down her cheeks like a waterfall, with absolutely no attempt to stall them. "Please... Please! I just want five minutes more... No, five seconds! I just want to say goodbye properly! Please, this isn't fair!"

"_I love you._"

​


----------



## Laix (Jul 21, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
- _Break Free_-
*PART 19
*When Kyo discovered  Edie's body and let his rage unleash, he saw there was a problem. The  boy didn't understand how but the lifeless, limp body of the Nakano  heiress wasn't supposed to be passed death. He knew she could  regenerate. He knew she had the gift of eternal life, so why wasn't this  gift presenting itself? He eventually laid her down to confront the  wicked witch responsible, eventually leading out to a fight in the  courtyard of the school. However, he had inadvertently solved the  problem.

By laying her body back down, Kyo had given her skull  the extra shake it needed to let the bullet fall out. It was stuck right  at the rear of her head, only stopped by a weakened layer of skin. As  long as it remained, she was trapped in the empty white room with a  figure of her past. Now it was gone, she was back. 

Kyo had saved Edie, and neither of them knew it.

The  girl finally came to, her eyes now opening to the place she wanted to  see. There was no mother but there was reality, and the last thing she  was going to do was disobey her mother._ (It's not my time...) _She repeated to herself, etching the message into her mind. _(It's not my time... Mother said it's not my time... So I have to survive!) _

A  shadow still remained in the corridor. It was the same large, bulking  one that she first spotted carrying Kei. While she wasn't sure what had  gone on, there was some noticeable clues. Firstly, Kei's secret husband  was still there. That was the most obvious clue. Not wanting to alert  him to her presence and her survival, she quietly got up and began to  tip-toe back up the stairs when she noticed the second clue - a flood of  blood leading up to a severed hand clutching a handgun. Without a doubt  Edie knew that was the hand that fired the gun that shot her in the  head, meaning Charlie had been attacked. There was only one other person  in this school that would be on their side, and that was Kyo.

_(He's found us? Thank god... Now I just need to find him and Charlie...) _The heiress managed to escape from the strange beast's proximity before picking up her pace once she was out of earshot. She let the tap of her heels echo throughout the corridor with not a care in the world for who showed up. Even if may have been an illusion, seeing her mother again awakened something. Maybe it was acceptance of her curse now she understood it a little better or the insistence that she continue on with life from Shira. Whatever it was, Edie was determined not to lose to this woman. 

There was no detailed plan mapped out but she didn't need one. She was going to find Kyo, defeat Charlie and then rescue Kei from her abusive husband. That was all she needed to bare in mind. 

The blonde continued down the corridor when she eventually came to a window. Bright lights illuminating the nearby outdoors entrance produced two shadows for Edie to see...

Meanwhile, outside in the courtyard of the School, Kyo was standing off against Charlie Lays, the villainous headmistress.

_"Do you know what really pisses me off?"_

Charlie  asked with a certain _poison_ to her voice like a woman who had been scorned all her life. Kyo struggled to get up  from the ground, his back aching and his gut soaring with pain. All he could do was stare as Charlie let the glass crunch under her court heels. 

_"Children?  Well to be more exactly teens...."_ She chuckled as if she was having a gossip with the girls over a game of bingo instead of approaching a wounded boy with slimy tentacles spewing from her wounded arm. A human hand on her lips, she faked a surprise sarcastically. _"Are you shocked? 'How can a teacher hate kids?' 'A teacher's  job is to lead the young minds of today into the future'... 'To help shape  and mold them as they grow'..."_

The prince of Fuzen grit his teeth as he climbed to his feet. The more this woman spoke, the more irritated he got. She was just a deluded old mare that needed locking up and treating. He wasn't even going to go into the tentacles or what she had done to Edie and Kei. 

_"You think a job like that, a title such as 'teacher' would come with more respect and admiration. Truth is -* it doesn't.*"_ Charlie was blunt with her words as she glanced down at the shard-ridden ground. _"Schools come and go. Teachers are always moved around and soon forgotten with time."_

Kyo felt his body begin to stiffen. It was waiting, preparing for an assault but the bitch stood their as if she was lost in thought, monologuing away like she was giving her villain's speech. This was the last thing he wanted to hear, the psychotic words of a psycho. But when she finally turned to him, he saw a tinge of sadness. He put his arms out in front of him only for her to close her eyes as if watching a child do something utterly foolish. 
_
"This school... It's all I have left in the world since my parents died..." Charlie let out a tired sigh. "I dedicated myself to this school! I worked hard and gave up so much just so I couldn't see my family name forgotten over time!" _Her voice sounded emotional but not upset. She sounded _furious_. _"And you know what happened? I failed. The students weren't coming in, so that meant money wasn't coming in. No money means there is no way for me to feed myself or keep the school going..."_

She looked up at the sky with a glint in her eye. "It was a night just like this where I met Azrael... He came to me and told me he could grant any wish, anything I want. The only thing I had to give in exchange was someone I loved or something I held close."

Kyo watched with a curious stare as her shoulders began to shake. The woman wrapped her arms around herself as her vulnerable side was now being exposed for him to see. He thought she was going to burst into tears but she did no such thing, instead throwing her head back with a laugh. In fact it was this_ laughter _that summoned the tears.

_"*TOO BAD I DIDN'T HAVE ANY SUCH THING! I GAVE AND I GAVE FOR THIS SCHOOL THAT I DIDN'T GIVE TO MYSELF!! AND FOR WHAT!? TO HAVE SOME SNOT NOSE BRAT TAKE IT AWAY FROM ME!?*"_ With no prior warning, Charlie's vile tentacles passed her free, human hand the gun. 

_"I. Don't. Think. So."_

*CLICK*
_*BANG
*_​
Kyo braced himself for the unavoidable gunshot, expecting a shot of pain to rush through his body. He waited a moment or two for such pain but it never came. Instead there was now something in his way blocking the path between himself and a shocked Charlie.

"_Sorry Kyo..._" Edie winced, picking the bullet out of her shoulder. "I had to meet someone, but I'm back now."
​
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Chunin Exams 3rd Stage] - Land of Iron*

_*Dragon Slaying Adventure: The Princess, The Chicken and The Dog X*​_
Disgusted, humiliated, pathetic. Those were the feelings that even the "oh so great beast" was having as it crashed head on against the ice spears created by its own power, being dodged by Kyo and Edie. The death, its death, was imminent. No matter how intelligent he could be for a beast, an animal which has lost its senses is bound to die. His eyes have been taken away by two vultures whose beaks were too big and sharp-edged. His wings were plucked by those same animals. His insides were messed up with by a stupid, annoying and poisonous butterfly. The explosions it tanked until now, did nothing but soften his body and leave a horrid numbness. The heinous scent of its own vomit, blood and the blood that it adversaries had spilled, was strong enough for his prodigious nose to become almost useless. There was nothing left of the majestic creature that appeared like a furious hurricane before those kids and became a threat to their lives.

Approaching to its head, Edie Nakano gathers an immense amount of chakra, and a moment later all of it it goes into her fist before releasing it through a punch right into the dragon?s jaw, the strength of the impact moves the head violently forcing the Fenikkuse who was on the other side, to dodge."What the hell are you doing!!"the red-haired boy complains as he was almost about to gte hit."SHUT UP!! Unlike you I am trying to do something!!"she replied; the creature tried to express its pain but its throat had been destroyed by the passing fang of the trio of Uchiha that by now were inside its body.

Inside the dragon?s belly, Akaya was simply fighting it out with something else."Oi, that shit is acid. Step on it and I?ll have to make more clones so don?t touch it, idiots."the original said, while using a kunai to hang fro one of the meat walls of the belly*"Don?t order us around fucker, just because you are the original."* the three clones said as they did the same. In both sides, many kunai with paper bombs wrapped around, these were about the last ones. They didn?t only mess up with the dragon?s throat but also placed the same sort of explosives."Shut up already!!, now one of you disappear. We need those two outside to floor this thing and attack in a coordinated way. There is only one clone left outside, he will deliver the message and then disappear when the time comes for us to activate this."reluctantly, one of the copies went away in a poof.

With the rest of the group, Akaya?s clone approaches them after dodging the next attack coming from the reptile."Hey, the boss says that he is ready, and you two gotta make it go down."he said. At his words Kyo just glared at him, obviously Akaya was no one to order him around"What?! If I don?t remember wrong the captain is me!! Why should I obey what that-""Oh shut yer trap! If you two have complaints, tell them to the original." and just as he came, he disappeared in a cloud of smoke. Among the small attack of anger and the muttering about teaching Akaya a lesson later, she ended up accepting.

Knowing that there?s nothing else to do. The genin get to it. One after the other, the attacks begin to land on the beast. Attacks filled with a strength beyond what one would expect from a human, product of Edie?s extraordinary chakra control. Sharp attacks coming from Kyo?s bloody wings. And direct almost piercing strikes coming from the clone?s passing fang to its throat and belly. The ice creature didn?t know anymore, only guided by its instinct it would swing the remnants of its tail, its claws and try to eat one of them when their subtle scent would reach his nose but it was seemingly useless, it was already half dead and was only awaiting the end. Attacking from above, Edie?s Tsūtenkyaku lands right on the head of the dragon as Kyo manages to slice the heels of its hind legs both attacks followed by the last passing fang, force the  beast to go to the ground before rolling, it?s stomach completely exposed. Inside the dragon, Akaya receives what has happened, something he knew with how the body of the creature moved as well."We are horrible beings, we humans I mean." is all he says as he gets ready to detonate the bombs.

Ready to deliver the final blow, the blonde girl starts to reunite chakra into her right hand. On the other side, Kyo is ready to dash in and slice _Hyoryu_?s throat once and for all. Both genin run towards the enemy at their full speed before jumping high into the sky. It is then that the clone disappears telling Akaya that it?s time for the final blow.

"Mankai: Sanranchō!!"

"Hōyoku!"

"Katsu!!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Liquid Time: Shopping, Part I

________________​
It wasn't often that Ren shopped for clothes. His outfits generally consisted of white dress shirts, black dress pants and matching penny loafers; comfortable, stylish and at the same time, still professional looking. Though, with his most recent outfits having been ripped, bloodied and burned by the latest series of exams, training regiments and missions, a large hole had been burned in his wardrobe. He needed to replace his clothes and one of the only places which sold his typical clothes at a good quality was the favourite shop of a certain heiress by the name of Edie Nakano. Chō Chō's; a high end luxury clothing store which more or less floated on it's brand name. He'd never gone there before, having had most of his clothes made by personal tailors at the Houki Complex before and considering the rumours he'd heard, Ren wasn't looking forward to it, either.

His house was located in a very local and humble part of the village: just where he liked it. It was convenient, since it was near various restaurants and markets for basic living necessities and, in all honesty, he enjoyed the hustle and bustle. Unfortunately, the one thing the location _wasn't_ convenient for was the distance to Chō Chō's. Even the nearest branch was located roughly thirty minutes away from his house, which only dulled Ren's excitement for the experience. The heat outside was so thick and palpable he could have cut through it with a kunai; he didn't want to walk miles in that temperature.

Well, it wasn't like he had any say in the matter. Prices had to be paid for quality, after all. 

---

_Thirty minutes later._

The exterior and interior looked just as one might expect of an overpriced department store. It was a small building tucked away in a corner of Konoha, surrounded by considerably larger buildings. Yet the architecture exuded a demeanour just as majestic and imposing as it's rival shops; with it's gold tinted window walls, the pillars and the large sign at the top which was, incidentally, also done in gold. A little tacky, in Ren's opinion, but it certainly caught the eye well. Even if that meant reflecting the rays of the Sun into his eyes. The inside was immaculate; impeccably soft beige carpets and walls stained a shade of brushed gold by the reflected sunlight. Though, more relevantly to the Houki, it also had _superb_ air conditioning which gave the place a minty fresh feel even on the hottest of days. Naturally, there wasn't a lot of people inside the place. The few that were there were either middle aged looking business tycoons, the wives of said tycoons, or the sons or daughters of said tycoons. Ren felt a little out of place. 

A worker approached him: a young looking blonde lady with a short cut and blue eyes, dressed in an elegantly cut dark woman's suit. Much like everything else in the store, everything about the woman was flawless: not a hair out of place and not a blemish on her peach skin. "Hello, sir. Do you need any help?" she asked politely. The helper smelled of a very sweet perfume.

"I'm looking for the men's section. I had some outfits damaged and..." Ren replied, his voice trailing off at the end until it paused, realizing that the department store probably wasn't used to receiving shinobi as clients outside of maybe one or two. A certain Nakano was brought to mind as he considered this. 

"Right this way, sir," she nodded, not probing any further regarding how the customer's clothes were damaged out of professionalism, her slightly confused expression notwithstanding. During this walk, Ren truly appreciated how big this shop was. It didn't look particularly big from the outside, but the interior was considerably more expansive than it's deceptively compact architecture might have otherwise suggested. They passed a few hallways of clothes, before reaching an escalator which led to the lower level: the men's section. Once they finally reached the bottom, the lady once again addressed Ren. "Is there anything in particular you'd like to purchase?" she asked.

In return, Ren just gave a simple shake of his head. He hated being accompanied by people while shopping; he liked to do it at his leisure and pace, not whilst being rushed by some worker who just wanted to maximize sales and gun for a promotion. "No, I think I'll be fine," he replied, heading off without waiting for a reply. The Houki headed to the nearest rack, just to gauge the general price level of the stuff around here. It was a navy blue cashmere jumper: very nice stuff. "Maybe I'll buy this..." he murmured to himself, seemingly forgetting that it was a hot day outside. He turned over the price tag, and his eyes widened in shock.

Five thousand ryō? That was the _entire_ salary of a D-rank mission! Was this jumper lined with Hashirama cells or something? _"Maybe not."_ Slowly, Ren set the garment back where it came from and continued to search. Five thousand wasn't out of his budget, but... he wanted to scope out the place a bit more before buying the first expensive thing he saw. He was rich, but not rich enough to flout about money in a place like this.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2014)

_
[Until Now...And For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]_

_"W-What!?" _​
Charlie was completely dumbfounded. Just moments ago she shot that girl clean in the head, right between the eyes. It pierced her brain no doubt, creating an injury that she was certain only those who wielded the Byakugō no In could repair.

So why? Why was this blonde nuiscance here soaking up bullets like a damn sponge? Why was her plans being ruined by kids with unexplainable abilities!? No, this wasn't part of the plan at all. These were inconsistencies that needed to be dealt with immediately.

"Thanks...." Kyo voiced silently to Edie, she only nodded, they couldn't talk right about now because of the woman in front of them.

_"You... are meant... To. Be. Dead." _Ms Lays' words were firm yet infuriated, her teeth locked shut as she spoke. The tentacles on her right side began to flail wildly as if they were a reflection of her emotions while her left hand balled into a fist. Edie could even hear the tightening of her muscles from how hard she was squeezing. 

"Sorry to dissapoint you but I'm a medical ninja. Remember? I told you this all, didn't I?' The Nakano who had regained her confidence chuckled at the end of her sentence, raising her hands in a sarcastic yet sassy gesture. "We made a bet Charlie. We tested out your little 'theory' and it looks like you was wrong. None of that matters now anyway."

Charlie began to reload her gun, fumbling around in her blazer trying to find spare bullets. Panicked, stressed and upset. These barely grazed the surface in describing how the woman felt right now. She was watching her plan crumble before her eyes as the result of two people she'd known for mere hours. 

This wasn't fair. None of this was fair... Life wasn't fair.

"Kyo, I'm getting really tired of this bitch!" 

Edie thrusted her fist upwards, focusing a burst of blue to her hand. The Fuzengakure Prince had a double-take when he heard Edie speaking like that. It didn't seem too long ago that she was pissed off over his decision, so to see her acting so... friendly was confusing to say the least. Then again, didn't she mention something about remaining 'acquaintances' in the near future? Did the stupid girl really mean to say 'friend' but was to embarassed to do so? Heh. A smirk couldn't help but cross his lips. She really was troublesome.

?I think we finally agree upon something?.? Kyo?s eyes widen as he mentally prepared himself, he was going to release every fear, every doubt, and destroy this bitch in front of him ?Let?s knock this bitch down a few pegs!?

Charlie smile began to crack, this wasn?t good, but that didn?t mean anything, she had the power to change her future. She had the power and those kids in front of her didn?t but she felt a slight shiver hit her spine as the two of them stared her down. She bit her lip as she waited for someone to move, and she got her wish, Edie was the first to move. Edie clutched her hand into a tight fist before slamming it down on the ground. The force of her punch caused the ground to quake underneath Charlie, but she quickly she shoved her tentacle arm deep in the ground to force herself to stay steady. 

?Do you think that punch could do anything to me?? She yelled at Edie as the earth began to steady after the shock to it, but a dark shadow engulfed her body causing her to look up. Kyo launched his blood blades down on her. Charlie gritted her teeth before launching the dirt of the tentacles at Kyo but that didn?t slow the boy down. His eyes were on her and they weren?t going to be torn away by some dirt, Kyo blades hit hard, the blades buried deeply in her tentacles. She hissed before slinging the boy off causing him to fly backwards.

Though as soon as Kyo fell back, Edie had appeared behind him and launched her fist directly at Charlie. It landed square in Charlie jaw, Edie put so much strength in that punch that she almost fell down with Charlie, but the girl didn?t notice that the tentacles had wrapped around her arm, giving Charlie enough balance to pull herself up and slam her entire head into Edie?s face. 

?_*FUCKIN KIDS!?*_ Charlie yelled as she grinded her forehead into Edie face, before the tentacles shot at Edie body,* ?TOO FUCKIN YOUNG TO MESS WITH ME!?*

The tentacles wrapped around Edie, slithering everywhere it could enter, squeezing her chest and going around her legs, and her neck. 

?Die you worthless bitch!? Charlie squeezed every inch of her body with her tentacles, and as soon as Edie let out as a gasp the tentacles shot in her mouth. Kyo eyes widen, she was trying to suffocate the girl! Kyo got up from the ground and rushed at her, but Charlie smiled. Slamming the girl down to the ground, she shoved her heel in Edie with so much force that the girl couldn?t help but yelp, but with the tentacles in her mouth it only came out as a muffle.

Charlie smirked, _?Here?.Catch??_

She slammed her foot in Edie?s stomach causing the girl to fly towards Kyo, the girl slammed into the boy?s body but his arms wrapped tightly around her before putting her down and rushing at Charlie again. He didn?t have to worry about Edie. He could do anything when she was behind his back, because this was no different from the chunin exams.

Kyo slashed at Charlie with his blades, but she quickly blocked with her tentacles, but when she did that he had dropped to the ground and slid his feet underneath her. For that one moment he got her where he wanted her and slammed his fist deep within her stomach forcing the air out of her diaphragm.  When she doubled over he slammed his knee into her nose, before grabbing a handful of her hair and shoving his fist directly into her nose.

He only needed an opening??And he could completely dominate this woman!

Though as soon as he thought that the tentacles pushed him back, he slashed at them, the annoying things kept blocking his view of the woman and he was slashing randomly but she pulled back family as his blade sliced at her face.  She pushed him back with wave of her tentacle arms putting slight distances between them, Kyo smirked, before turning over to Edie who was struggling to get up, but they made eye contact. 

Edie rib was poking out but she took a sharp and deep breath before shoving back in place.  She took another deep breath, and he didn?t have to say anything, because she knew what he wanted. And she was going to deliver it and then some.  Edie lowered her body before launching off the ground running, pushing herself, she ran faster and faster, before lifting her hands up in the air and flipping her body. Edie began to back flip all the way towards them, as soon as she got close enough. She concentrated all her strength in her arms and forced herself in the air. She twirled in the air before landing directly on Charlie shoulders, and she dropped down and interlocked Charlie?s head within her thighs before bending down and forcing Charlie down with her.

Edie held both of them up with her arm strength before beginning to spin in circles with Charlie locked with her thighs, before finally throwing the woman in the opposite direction.

??.I?m jealous?.? Kyo couldn?t help but voice before looking over at Edie who was straightening herself up,_ ??.?_

?NO YOU PERVERT!? She yelled pushing her sweater down in-between her thighs, Kyo smirked before shrugging his shoulders and rushing at Charlie who was on the ground, he launched in the air before slashing at the tentacles that blocked his way, but as soon as he did, with her free hand she had somehow grabbed the gun and Kyo felt everything stop before she clicked the gun.

_*BANG
*_​


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2014)

_*[Until Now....And Forever]
[Continued]​*_
Kyo was forced back and fell to the ground, the hot bullet burned and dug it way into Kyo?s chest. He struggled to get up, but Charlie was faster and she got up and slammed her foot into Kyo?s stomach causing him to be pushed back. 

_?Annoying fucking roaches!? _She yelled as she neared Kyo, and kicked him so he would roll over on his back, before stomping him, *?HOW. FUCKING. DARE. YOU. TRY. TO. CRUSH MY DREAM!!!?*

Charlie pulled the gun out again and pointed it at Edie,_ ?Die?You filthy pest!?_ She screamed but before she could even pull the trigger Edie closed the distance between them, grabbed Charlie?s arm and slammed her fist into the woman?s face.

First it was a left hook, and then a right, then a left, then a right again. Before long the Princess was using Charlie head as a punching bag, before shoving her fist deep within her stomach. She had hit so hard, there seemed to be no reaction, until a loud boom could be heard and Charlie flew back into the school. When she finally hit ground there was a loud boom, her face was almost unrecognizable, and her tentacles had finally stopped moving.

Edie turned back around to Kyo before dropping to his side, but Kyo only smirked before lifting up his hand?

?High five?? He asked before his body violently shook and he turned around to spit up the blood, Edie sighed before knocking him in the head.

?Shut up and let me heal you?? Edie cursed before doing her hand seals and the chakra on her fingers began to look like knives, ?This is going to hurt?.?

She began to open the wound with the two fingers, pushing the bullet hole in Kyo further apart before with the other applying pressure around Kyo?s wound. He hissed before closing his eyes, ?Almost got it!? She said as she began to message the area around the bullet.  Before with the same exact fingers she shoved the needle like fingers in and scooped out the bullet. 

?It?s out!? She said before putting both hands together and performed Shōsen closing up the wound, ?Can you move??

Kyo nodded, ?Yeah?.:? He said before stretching his right arm, ?Feels like new??

Edie frowned at him, ?Whatever, let?s end this!?

They both got up and rushed back to the school, ?She?s a fucking roach!? Kyo cursed, after all that she somehow managed to crawl her way to Azrael?.

*?MORE! THIS ISN?T ENOUGH! GIVE ME MORE POWER AZRAEL! I?LL MAKE A WORTHY SACRIFICE NEXT TIME!? *She begged gripping his pants legs, Azrael looked up and smiled at the two kids, *?AZRAEL LISTEN TO ME! GIV---?*

Almost like crushing an ant Azrael stepping on Charlie?s head and crushed it like it was nothing. Kei eyes widen but she couldn?t scream?She was too scared?Way too scared to even make a peep?.Though Azrael only sighed before wiping the mess on the ground. Kyo swallowed hard as he looked at the woman?s head that resembled nothing but what was left of a fallen slushie.

?A half ass power?.For a half ass wish?.? Azrael said before looking at the two, and looking back down at Kei, ?Well milady, how does this sound?I?ll show them real power, and me and you leave this lame kickstand.?

Kei eyes widen, ?NO! PLEASE!? 

Kei grabbed Azrael jacket, but Azrael only smiled, ?Don?t be like that milady?.? He turned over to Edie and Kyo, ?I?ll make this quick, I?ve got to make you strong, and what?s better than a little trauma??

His jacket fell to the ground but as soon as it landed on the ground it attacked Kei, wrapping around her body and causing her to fall to the ground.

*?NOW LET?S HAVE SOME REAL FUN KIDDO?S!?*​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2014)

*Shinkurou Kengo*

_*The Land of Waves is not a place for surfing lessons IV*_​
"So what?re we doin?here?"is what I ask to mah partner while reading tha big sign, it says _Love Love Viper_ and there?s a very sexy 2D lady wrappin?her legs around a metal tube. As ya may understand, it?s a table dance and I?m more than ready ta enter"Getting information."is all he says and starts ta walk. Usually kids like ourselves aren?t allowed in but Raku had a goo chat with tha guys guardin?the entrance, seems like it was pretty boring talk since they?re sleepin? in the back alley. By the way, tha marks on their faces wer epainted by me and mah awesome artistic sense.

"Fool!! Ya?re gonna enter paradise and only thing ya can think ?bout is gettin?info? Ya miserable asexual entity. I wouldn?t be surprised if Ayaka-chan starts ta think ya?re an ho-"

*POW!*

Gaaah!! Dis guy?ll split open mah skull one of these days!! Seriously I?m just bringin?up tha facts. He doesn?t blush, he isn?t kind, he?s not interested in panties, he immediately brushes off tha idea of spyin? on tha gals when they?re taking a bath. If tha last one doesn?t call yer attention, it means ya?re not a man!! Every respectable man in tha world seek by instinct two things, cuteness and tha ideal moment ta spy on gals! And this bastard never wants any of those, no one can blame me. As we walk Raku asks something that confuses me.

"Shin, would you like to dance with those girls?"

Is what comes from Mr. Cyclops mouth as he stops. Fufufufu is by chance this abstard underestimating me? Doesn?t he know me since we were ten years old? he should know by now tha answer to that question.

"Who do ya take me for?! Of course i would love to. Can?t ya imagine? What if they change that damn metal tube for me? It would be glorious!"

"Good..."
--------------------------------------
*Squeeze* *Squeeze*

"Hihi...hihihihi...hiihi"

"Dude, you are drooling."

If ya wonder whadda heck is goin? on, if ya wanna know why i am so damn happy, let me tell ya that... yes, there?s no doubt. What i have before me, what mah hands are squeezing is nothing but the awesome, soft and wondaful pair of breasts of a female. The excitement that comes ta me with tha touch can?t be compared with anythin? else! That body, those eyes, the hair, tha super sexy attire composed of black bloomas and a super tight T-shirt that accentuates tha figure. I can?t resist!! Usually I always complain about Raku?s plans but this is just so awesome I just can?t stop mah hands! I gotta thank him later fer this, fer dis chance because I...I...

"I look so damn fackin? HAWT!!"



"Disgusting, your nose is already bleeding. And you wonder why the girls want you as far away as possible?"

"I?ll ignore dat nonsense ya just spout cuz this is tha best freakin?idea ya?ve ever had!! Just look at me, I?m a babe! I would love ta be mah own galfriend."while lookin?at the mirror.

"Shut it and let?s go. Remember the plan, I try to get information among the clients and you, you go to the dressers and try to get something from the dancers. Don?t make me regret leaving you this one task, Shin."

"Yeah, yeah. Take that stick outta yer ass fer once, pal. And from now on call me, Shinka."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Liquid Time: Shopping, Part II

________________​
In many respects, shopping could be considered an exercise tougher than the most intensive training regime, much like how finding an outfit which had a good balance between aesthetics, quality and price was more elusive than the speediest foe. If such a thing existed, he might have compared it to the Holy Grail. He'd found a few things he'd liked: an assortment of different suits, shirts and the like, but most of them were more than a little pricey. More expensive than he felt comfortable with, at least. Ren was, however, nothing if not perspicacious and persistent. There were easier ways to buy the clothes outside of just paying the full price and he had the perfect idea. He just needed someone with a high position to talk to.

Luckily, customer service was one of the shop's many merits and something held in particularly high regard. There was an abundance of workers patrolling around and a manager on every level. For that, he was grateful: the Houki didn't particularly feel like hunting for one. The man in particular he had approached was middle aged looking with black, grey streaked, hair, identified as 'Fukube' by a golden name plate attached to his breast pocket. He smiled politely at Ren as he saw the young shinobi approach. Once again, immaculate professionalism, but this one felt more like the mask of a predator eager to pounce on a prey. "Hello, can I help you?" he greeted amicably. 

Ren smiled in response. "Actually, you can. Your clothes are a little expensive, but I think I can extend an offer to you which is worth even more than the value of the clothes."

To say the least, Fukube seemed a little skeptical at the proposal. What could a teenager offer to a luxury store, beside money? It was clear that the boy talking to him wasn't like the usual kids who came, for better or worse, but he was somewhat apprehensive. Healthy skepticism, as he called it. Still, he supposed it couldn't hurt to hear him out. "Oh?" he raised an eyebrow curiously. With a hand, he then motioned behind him. "Perhaps we could discuss this in my office?" the suited man suggested. If they were going to talk business, then Fukube would have preferred to keep it away from prying eyes and ears. 

---

His office was very ostentatious and dripped luxury at every pore. It had the same beige carpet as the rest of the shop, but layered in what looked to be imported rugs. The walls were a speckless white, carved and moulded by what Ren could only assume to be master craftsman. Decorations were a bit more sparse, though, giving the impression that the office had yet to be completely furbished. A few leather couches scattered here and there, a single painting hung on the wall and a single mahogany desk separating the manager and Ren. At his behest, the shinobi sat down, looking around with feign awe. "An impressive office. As might be expected of Chō Chō's, I suppose," he commented.

Fukube sat down. "So, what exactly is it that you are offering?" he asked.

"I want a discount in your store," came the simple response. Ren had already planned most of the conversation out on the way here. 

The request for the discount elicited a blink and surprised look from Fukube, but just as quickly it appeared, it evaporated the next moment. "Quite straight-forward, aren't you?" he gave a strained smile, not enjoying the course of the conversation. "However, we here at Chō Chō's do not offer discounts. There is a reason we are one of the most highly valued brand names in the fashion world, young man."

"But what if I can increase the amount of sales the company gets?" Ren smiled, leaning forward. 

He laughed at this. "Young man, I very much doubt that you can help advertise our company. We only let the most _famous_ and _prestigious_ of individuals sponsor us, I'm afraid."

The Houki leaned backwards again, sliding an arm over the back of the chair, smugness not fading. "Then I'm sure you'd be willing to let me sponsor you. I'm Ren Houki."

"W-wait. You mean from the Chūnin Exams? The one who won the second portion?" he finally recalled, after a few beats of thinking. He _knew_ the boy looked familiar: he'd been featured on one of the magazines covering the events of the Capture the Flag section of the exams and his brief interview was covered by the news.

Ren nodded. "The won who won the second portion and will probably win the third one as well," he said calmly, before retrieving a lantern, forming a keyboard and screen in front of the somewhat incredulous looking manager. "I could get the company roughly a 15% in sales revenue just by running around in your clothes, based on my calculations and _you_ would have a 80% chance of promotion. Really, you'd have to be stupid not to accept the offer."

Pause followed this. Fukube wasn't really sure what to make of this, struggling between the possibility that what the boy said might be true and the sensibility of trusting his career to a 15 year old boy. Finally, he stressed a sigh. "What do you want?"

"Three free outfits of my choice, a 50% discount on all future purchases and a 2% share of the sales revenue your particular branch earns."

"Whoa, whoa, whoa. The free outfits and discount... sure, but a 2% share of this store's revenue is off the table." 

Ren pinched at the bridge of his nose, feigning exasperation. "Look, this department is going to be at the centre of the entire boom and I will specifically advertise this place. A 2% split on what this branch makes is negligible," he shook his head, getting up. "I'll just go and offer the deal to another branch, then. I'm sure there are more rea-"

"Fine! You've got yourself a deal!"


----------



## Gaja (Jul 22, 2014)

Grabbing some stuff that he found waiting for him Mashiro was out of the house fairly quickly after his workout. Just a plain blue T-shirt, a bit loose, and some white shorts to go with them and he was gone. The only thing he had brought with him was his pouch, which contained his glasses, books and money. He didn't really bring any of his shinobi gear with him, since he was of the opinion that he wouldn't need it.

As he walked down the streets, following a route he was quite familiar with, he felt a wave of nostalgia wash over him. It was on this route that he would always go to the administrative building to visit his mom, even as a youngster who just enrolled in to the academy. Oh the memories he had... Talking to his childhood friends about all the grand things they thought they would do. Saying hello to all the old people and eating ice cream.

And then there was the store front. The golden store. Passing by it the teenager looked at it and smiled softly, thinking back to an event that happened quite a few years ago. "_Hehe I wonder if she still works here... Let's see if I can afford something now..._" The impulse to revisit the store kicked in and Mashiro saw no reason not to indulge himself in some typical browsing. After that he'd go on about his business. And so with light steps, his hands in his pockets the young man walked towards the over priced shop that he knew of.

And with that we turn the pendulum around...


_~ Konohagakure
a few years ago..._​
It was a day like any other day in Konoha, boring. It was spring, there wasn't really much going on if you weren't a shinobi. The shops were open, there were people but it wasn't... how to put it. _Alive_. And even the shinobi that were in the village seemed affected by the mood that seemed to reign supreme. Even they dragged their feet and seemed unmotivated to do much, preferring to seek shade in the bars until the day ended.

Meanwhile in a certain shop in Konoha there was a ruckus going on. Yelling, screaming and glass breaking. As we turn our sights on it we see a little boy thrown out of the shop, in typical anime fashion he landed on his head but the next moment was up and screaming in anger. "But I paid in gold bars!" he barked angrily at the woman who threw him out. "Yeah right, you think I don't know what that is?" Shaking two gray bars in front of her face the woman tossed the bars in front of the little Mashiro who shot back a reply. "Oi, teme! It's gold! It says so on the back! The guy I bought it from said so!"

The woman looked at the little kid, a sweat drop formed on his head. "How much were the gold bars?" She said in a much calmer tone. Mashiro picked up on this and his tone dropped as well. "Ara... 5.000 ryo?" The woman burst out laughing at that. Mashiro was silent for a few seconds then burst out yelling once again.

"Oi oi! Don't laugh at my gold bars! BABA!!!!" At that comment the woman laughed even harder, but the 'Baba' comment broke that and summoned this dark figure over her, not unlike the reaper himself. "What did you say you little shrimp? You got tricked, that's not real gold." She said in a cold tone, at the same time breaking Mashiro's world. He just stood there dumbfounded...

_Present Day_.​
With a soft smile a young man entered the store, looking around for Haruhi-san he noticed that she wasn't around like she used to be. The young man wasn't terribly wealthy but for the first time in ages he could enter this store and not be afraid of getting thrown out like that _one time_. His smile was indicative of the good memories he had of this place, not that he bought too many things.

Well there was one. Inside his pouch there were a set of glasses that he wore. Although it didn't matter to him, they were bought in this very store and given to him as a present for his promotion to genin. He had a certain 'Baba' to thank for them. And so as he browsed around he walked towards the back of the exquisite store, towards the men section. Ok, he wasn't here just to browse around, he also wanted to say hi to someone but it would appear that she no longer worked here.

Unsure of it, much like with Ren, Mashiro was escorted to the back by a very pretty blonde woman who showed him around some though it quickly became evident that some of those items were out of Mashiro's league, still. Well he did have a bit of money on him that he stashed away from the mission but he was a bit hesitant to blow it all away on one T-shirt.

Looking to his right he spotted another fellow, around his age browsing who sported the same look. The same, '_How expensive can a pair of pants be?_'. Mashiro smirked and felt reassured that he wasn't crazy, he simply wasn't crazy rich. Thanking the woman for her services she retreated back, leaving the two to browse a bit and also report to the store manager...

Meanwhile Mashiro looked at the boy with the blue hair and jokingly called out. "You should get that. If you have a house to exchange for it..." Looking to the side Mashiro did lower his voice some to not offend the clerks or anyone else, but really this place was very expensive.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Liquid Time: Shopping, Part III

________________​
After the discussion, Ren was keen to sign all the necessary documents and get the whole deal done with. Partly because he wanted to get back to shopping, but mostly just in case Fukube thought of a way to worm his way out of the deal. A copy of the contract was stored away inside his own lantern, while the original was kept with the department manager.

With that now done, he left the man to smirk and clap his hands excitedly in his own office and left to do what he came here to do. Not bothering with an escort again, he headed back to another row of clothes, checking out what he actually wanted. "_Three free outfits... kukuku, I never specified what type of outfit_." He smirked to himself, heading to check out trousers, before finally noticing the stranger stood within his relative proximity. 

In the time he had been gone and talked to the manager, another person seemed to have arrived in the shop, which caught Ren's attention for a few reasons. He was roughly the same age as he was, but unlike himself or the other rich kids which frequented the designer outlet, Mashiro was dressed _very_ casually and modestly. A black and white tracksuit with short sleeves, high rise collar and black shinobi sandals? Well, if anything, the Houki could applaud his chutzpah for not caring about standing out so much amongst the sea of suited tycoons. The two went about their business for a while, folding their hands through the fabrics of different trousers and being unable to decide what to take?though for different reasons. Ren was trying to find what would be best for his three allotted outfits, whereas the other boy just couldn't afford them. 

Suddenly, the other Konoha shinobi spoke up. For what reason, Ren did not know. Maybe he was driven slightly insane by the prices? "You should get that. If you have a house to exchange for it...." Mashiro joked, looking at Ren with a polite smile. 

Ren gave a quiet laugh. He could empathize, having just been in the same boat earlier. "Yeah, the stuff here _is_ really expensive," he replied, promptly picking out another pair of trousers along with two dress shirts and the sweater he saw earlier as if he were just picking up fruit at a supermarket. "I'm Ren Houki, by the way," he introduced himself.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 22, 2014)

*Kagami Rei*

She had to blow off steam. Being drafted into the final part of the chuunin exams was not her idea of a fun time in the snow. It should be resorts, with ski slopes and hot ski instructors and hot cocoa  - not motherfucking dragons. She said that last part out loud.

"Madame Kagami, I sense that you are a little irate this morning."

"Oh no. No no. I'm perfectly fucking fine. You know, just gonna be marching off to my death. In the cold. I don't even have anything to wear! It's not the winter season yet and I absolutely cannot wear last year's things! None of the designers have even thought about making the winter line yet so I'm going to die looking like some peasant."

The butler, Jeeves, smiled in a typically sardonic fashion and shrugged off the 'peasant remark'. She was still one of the top givers of charity in Konoha and actually spent some time in the soup kitchens helping out. More than simply throwing money at the problem she had once said that time was more valuable; as a result she was doing the family name proud. For all her bluster on 'peasants' she helped them out a great deal, though she would act as arrogant as she could to keep up appearances.

"Ma'am if I may, Cho Cho's has their winter line out early."

"Ugh but they won't be able to tailor anything personal in time. It's only a few days before the exam. How could my father put me in such a predicament?" Kagami said resting her forehead on the coffee table. "Besides I wanted Versadi this year."

"Well, you know that phrase I am fond of that you detest - I think it applies here." the 50 something year old gentleman with a smile cracking through his face. Kagami hated that smile because it only came out when he knew he was right.

"I am NOT a beggar....but I get your point. Fine fine, prepare my things. I want an outfit that matches my mood. I am currently pissed off to no end."

"Very well ma'am"

One hour later

Kagami looked like a rock chick - an outfit she hadn't worn before obviously. It was a bold outfit, one of those 'ordinary looks' that cost an absolute fortune. She sported a nose ring and a skull pendant necklace, which matched her skull belt that had diamonds in the eyes. Black skirt, thigh high leather boots, a black lacy tank top which accentuated her now double D bust. It was topped off with a very stylish black leather jacket with little chains on it. Naturally she accessorized with earrings, handbag and decided that a tiara of bones was not overdoing it too much. She took a selfie and uploaded it on her page which immediately had 50 likes within 10 minutes, complimented with some very flattering comments. Her perfume was  De chantal and make up was MAK. 

"That will do nicely". She said spinning around and heading to the door. "I'm having cake buffet today, so dinner will be unnecessary.....though on second thought, it may be my last meal so prepare something appropriate."

"Pizzas it is ma'am." Jeeves nodded. It had been her 'last day alive' quite a number of times this year, though this one may actually hold water.

Kagami nodded, notified Cho Cho's that she was coming in 5 minutes and headed out.

*Cho Cho's*
The Daimyo's daughter walked into the store with a resigned look on her face. The manager greeted her at the door with a deep bow. "Kagami-hime, what an unexpected and pleasant surprise."

"Yes, well, I have a little crisis. I'm actually going to be participating in the chuunin exam finals...."

There was a stunned silence from him. Ordinaily he had a quick reply to everything but how do you phrase that your client was going to be horribly killed due to her not being anywhere ready for the task in a tactful way. "I am sure you will be outstanding ma'am."

"I appreciate the blatant lie, Micheal." Kagami gave a sordid smile. "Well you are aware that it is in the Snow so, I need something. Do you have anything that suits my style?"

"Well nothing could ever do you justice ma'am but I do believe we have something that you might like." Micheal said.

Kagami followed and saw one of her classmates browsing the store.

"Oh? I didn't think anyone in my class actually had any taste when it came to clothes. I didn't know you shopped here. What was it? Stimpy?...No the other one wasn't it...Ren!" she cast her gaze on the other person with him and gave him a polite smile.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jul 22, 2014)

Zero
Blowing off steam












Sweat drips down my forehead, trailing pass my cheeks down to my chin as I punch and kick a worn out wood post. The training ground wasn't really much to see. It was just sand and dirt everywhere, with dry trees here and there. Not many come here for their training so I might as well not let it go to waste. The sky was clear and bright as usual, not having a single cloud hide it's azure color and the Sun was shining bright, showing no shyness to this day. The trees' branches on the other hand didn't wear any color, no leaf to clothe them or distinguish them from one another and their black trunks were burned by the Sun's lively flame. 

I smash my fist at the post, releasing the anger and frustration the concentrated inside me bit by bit. Combining fist with another fist and maybe kick then fist, slowly but surely everything started to come out naturally. It became fluent and shortly I became mesmerized in my training. 

"Blowing of steam again Zero?"

A familiar voice resonated from behind, speaking so casually towards me. I knew who it was very well. I give my last kick at the post and stood up straight before facing the incomer.  He had a light skin tone, bright red hair and crimson colored eyes. He was wearing the typical ninja armor and having the nation's head  band tied around his arm. A chunnin of Sunagakure and the man who has helped me through my staying in this village. Nijima Shimada. 



He walked towards me with a smile drawn upon his face, his tone always sarcastic and gullible. He approached me, looking somewhat worried and shrugged, closing his eyes as he spoke.

"Sometimes you make me worry that you might burn out someday."

"Tsk..."

I set my sight away from him looking back at the pole, trying to ignore his pity. He always seems to look out for me and bother me every time he gets. Makes me wonder if he just like annoying me. Without facing him, I speak almost demanding and questioning his presence .

"Do you have something for me Nijima or are you here just to annoy me?"

"Hey can't a guy just say hello?"

"Hi. Now bye."

"Hey don't be like that.  Look I was given orders to send you on a mission. Maybe it'll help you cool off."

I look at him with a frown on my face angered on what they could have possible assigned me this time.

"Is another of those house shores that you all call missions? I pass."

But before I took a step away I felt his hand being placed on my shoulder, causing me to halt my paste. 

"Oh don't worry. This one will fit your urges my friend. Here are the details and mission objective."

I raise an eyebrow and extended my hand, opening my palm to receive the scroll. As I received the mission he gave me smirk that somehow I concluded that said "Have fun.". Later that day Nijima and I parted ways, returning back to my apartment. I prepared for the following day in which I head out to take on my mission. Yet before I left Nijima I could have sworn I heard him say "Maybe we can talk some other time".


​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 22, 2014)

*Rosuto l Ade l Rogue l Jeet Kune Do LT*

Both sat around a warming fire, as morning finally bathed the lands entirely. Rosuto who sat opposite of the man, with a cooked fished at hand, staring at it mindlessly trying to decipher the content of that skill this man held. If he tried to pay a bit more attention he could probably perceive it. However, the loss of all power in an mere instance of time. He couldn't understand it. His eyes peered at the man, eating his earned meal with hidden glee on his mien. What had just happened? 

"Aren't you going to eat, stranger?"

Rosuto stared down at his steaming fish as the man enjoyed his own. He lost all his hunger the instance he lost that fight. He would like to say that it was of lack of preparation, for underestimation of the man's ability but after witnessing such a small feat it was as if he was exposed to his own weakness once more. The image of the man known as Mao came before him. And the darkness swallowed him into depths of despair. 

"I told you that my name is Ade."

He brought the fish to his mouth, landing a bite in its center. His right eye closed to the world, uninterested of anything that surrounded him. The man turned his gaze and witnessed the boy still dwell with his own, oh so evident, self-loathing. A breath had been released as if he's witnessed these personalities countless of times before. It wasn't too obscure to think that rogue men acted like this from time to time. Some indulged in their own darkness other simply running. 

"I'm much more interested in your real name, stranger."

Rosuto just stared at his for awhile as he seemed far too busy eat to focus on his stare, lowing his gaze he took yet another bite of the fish. Who was this man, really? An unmistakable potential radiated from him, a kindness unknown, and on top of that a strange charisma that Rosuto had felt the moment he had been bested. Who was he, truly?

"Why didn't you end it there?"

The man didn't answer. As if disinterested in what Rosuto had asked him, drinking a sip a bottle of water he held next to him. 

"Hey..."

"There's no point. You were just hungry after all."

"I'm a rogue. If anyone sees you' you'd be branded a traitor."

"That won't happen."

Why was he so calm about this? Has this man sense of reason? He held no band either... Was he not from a village? Or a rogue himself. It's as if staring to an enigma himself. The man stood after he had finished his fish. Rosuto followed and turned towards the man. Still with mind swirling in thought.

"Do you have shelter, stranger? You are welcomed to stay where I am until you have recovered your strength."

"There you go again with you hospitality. Don't you understand what's occurring here? I'm a rogue."

"The defiance of the law doesn't birth evil men. You remind me a cloud, stranger. Someone with no direction, that simply moves as the winds hail him to do so. In my eyes, I see a boy striving for more."

Rosuto flicked his tongue at his response. Turning his head as he removed his trench coat. From under it, he removed his shirt and boots. He opened his right eye, exposing the Sharingan, the metallic limb and all the scars of which he's gained through time and time of battle. 

"One more."

"No."

"I need to see that form once more! Please show it to me!"

The man stared at the boy. In his eyes seemed to be a burning passion. Which soon showed itself as a light in his beaming smirk. Those were the most honest this boy had been. It seemed that in him was still the child that loved exploration, the desire of learning. He wanted to depict the reality of his movements. There was the light that protruded the darkness. This man, one of which had seen the boy, the enigma known as Ade, had become interested for a second. And so he went out, his feet spread, his hands followed, before he began to leap, throwing several fits upon the air, flexing every existential muscle in his body. It was amazing, the power, the control, this discipline. 

"What is this?"

"Jeet Kune Do, stranger."

"The stance... The power..."

"HWAA!! CHA!! UUWWWOOOO!" 

With each swing he brought himself to yell, an exertion of power. 

"Go."

Rosuto clenched his feet, utilizing his eyes to the maximum of his potential. The swirls began to adjust themselves, swirling, twirling and witnessing the strength of magnificent power. The art of a fighting style unknown to Rosuto, he spread his legs and arms, focusing, training his eyes to his movements. A lucid stance, free footing, jumping on the balls of his feet as he alternated between left and right stances. His index and pinky exposed as his two middle one clenched themselves towards the palms. Rocketing towards the man, Rosuto, threw the first hit.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 22, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[???, Fuzengakure]​*
[Looking for Kei Sili, the Misadventures of Akane in Fuzengakure IV]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chūnin Exams*​

A knife whizzes by Akane's left ear as the girl just avoids the business end of a blade that was meant to end her life. Locking eyes with the balding man that tried to do her in, the redhead flashed him a feverous grin. Locking her hands on his shoulders Akane bring the brunt of her knee into the man's groin. "GAH!" is grunted loudly while the man doubled forward. With a yank, Akane pulls the man into a powerful head butt that shatters his nose. Blood spatters across her face while she pushed her left leg between his, "Passin' FANG!" Starting at her hips, the hot blooded female throws her body into a rapid spin. The man, nearly out of it, can only watch while his world is pulled into a spin. 

"WHAAAA!" 

His cry echoes across the room as he is tossed away from her. "Kill her!" the large man roared pointing his large ring laced finger toward the woman. "Double pay to the man that brings me her head!" is added to sweeten the deal considerably. Men and a few women roar at the offer, with large Ryo signs in their eyes they spring from behind the tables they work at spilling some of the chemicals they were working with, "Careful with the product, it isn't cheap!" the bald man yelled. But his goons were already in attack mode, and nothing that was said would have stopped them. Unless more money was involved that was. 

"Dat 'ow you wan paly it huh?" is asked. Falling through a series of clubs and another knife Akane hits all fours with a wide grin across her face. It was time to fight and she enjoyed fighting just as well as her other two F's. Maybe more, maybe less. It was all the same. With a burst of Chakra she is cloaked in a violent up rush of the energy, she had activated her Four Legged Technique and she grew quite feral looking as result, "Passin' Fang" is muttered.  In what seemed like an instant a small tornado fired into the general center of the small mob of men and women. Yells and screams can be heard which brings the higher paid goons from above. These men and women were in suits, the boss's personal guard. 

"She's over there!" one man yelled a bat swing at the fast, erratic moving girl. Sadly, in the confusion of battle, all he manages to hit is another of the goons across the teeth. Blood flies and even in the noise that was clattering about the room. The sound of what could be described only as marbles hitting a tile floor can be heard as the attacked goon hits the ground holding is bleeding mouth. "Dammit!" is yelled as Akane pulls a bottle of acid off a near table. She didn't know what it was, or that they used it to cook the drugs that were made her. All she knew is that it had a pungent, painful scent. Ducking pass a meat cleaver the wild woman rolled while ripping the top away with her teeth. Bounding to her feet a second later the contents of the bottle she had is splashed in a woman's face. 

Immediately the scissors that were being used as a knife were dropped, the woman wailed in agony as smoke sizzled off her face while she clutched it. That demented grin never left the redhead's face, with her arm still extended she rolled on the ball of her right foot and spun around. Throwing the empty container she popped one man trying to get up off the ground across the bridge of the nose with it. And though it wasn't as much that got on the woman. The small amount that got on him was enough to cause him to hit the ground a second time screaming bloody murder. "Dis fun, you 'ave try 'arder dough." is laughed. While still spinning on her foot, Akane catches one woman by the crook of her neck in the cup of her knee. A fanged grin appears as the redhead used the woman as a pivot. Slinging her other leg up and over the goon's head she slams the top of her foot between the eyes of a man using a lead pipe as a weapon.

The woman Akane was using as a springboard losses her balance, which is used well to the beast girl's advantage as she pulled the green haired punk in with her thigh. Hitting the ground with her shoulder blades first, Akane pops the woman like a sheet with her lower body strength straightening her out like a board before slinging her high with the ball of her opposite foot. With a break dance like spin the redhead kicks up twice before landing up right on her hands and knees. Her chin levels with the floor as the woman she just kicked lands back first on a far table. It shudders and gives way under the woman's weight. With a dull crack the goon bitch slams onto the ground allowing two volatile chemicals to mix. With a small rolling puff of smoke a chemical fire starts catching the woman's clothing afire. "Idiot!" is wailed as the big man took a step off his platform, "Get that fire under control and KILL HER!" is roared. Spittle fired from the man's mouth as salvia ran down his rotund chin.

-POP, POP, POP, POP!-

The dry crack of gun fire opens up as one of Mihot's body guards had came down the stairs, his pistol drawn with bullets sparking off the ground as Akane zipped around avoiding being hit as the man took aim again. "Stand still" is ordered as the barrel leveled on the girl. Before he could squeeze the trigger though,  Mizuirono leaps from his right. The man roared in a pained howl as the wolf dug her fangs into his arm. "Do I have no competent people?!" is roared as he leaped from the top level of the building. Landing with a quake he swatted the bitten guard to the side, snapping the man's neck in the glancing blow. "If you want something done right." is stated. Starting to lumber forward the man he'd just killed crash through another of the table, which promptly started a second fire as quickly as the first. "Do it yourself" 

Akane dodged around and took pot shots as the small mob parted. The man towered over her as his shadow dominated the floor. "I'll take care of this insect" is bellowed. He dwarfed the biggest man that Akane had ever seen. This crime lord was well over nine feet tall and about half as wide. But, unlike what his appearance may suggest. There wasn't an ounce of fat on the man. It was all muscle. "You lot take care of the fires, then after I'm done. We'll talk damages" is stated while he popped his knuckles. "What's the matter little girl, you afraid?" 

Akane shook her head while she slowly rounded around the large man, "Nah, Ah kick you ass." ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 22, 2014)

*Suzume & Zansatsu|Liquid Time*

*[Train,Fuzengakure  Konohagakure]​*​
​
[Divergence, Special Mission: Sunday Bloody Sunday VIII, A Tale of Soul and Sword II]​*[Liquid Time, Before Chunin Exams]​*

_-Suzume_

Suzume's crystal clear blue eyes widen, the ugly midget with too many extensions to count split himself into five total parts. "Well, now I've seen everything" is muttered under her breath. Looking back to Edie, a shred of common sense shines thorough. In this fight, she could be no where near her sister, or she may get killed in the crossfire of Edie's awesome strength. Luckily for these girls, each clone was only at a fifth of Hyui's normal phenomenal ability. Not to say it was diminished, he just had that much less stamina to work with. 

With a nod, Suzume's blonde locks bounce, with a final look to her Nee-San Suzume peels to the right hoping that at least two of the clones would follow her. Which to both her delight and chagrin they did. Leaving Edie to fend off the two that now moved toward her. Now, less than twenty yards from Edie, Suzume stands her ground bringing her polished blade up to defense. She could feel it in her core, this boy was better with a blade than she was, but to even this out. Suzume had a better feel for the blades than he ever could have. Even with all the experience this Chunin have, he'd never attain the level of understanding of swords that Suzume had. Never in a million years. 

A flutter of blonde licks the air as one of the steel blades cut some of her golden hair from her head, but as quick as he was. Suzume was even quicker to counter.  The tip of Muramasa's razor sharp blade sliced through the air as hard as the girl could swing it. Where she failed in skill against this Ninja, she'd have to make up in pure overwhelming power. It's finely crafted edge cleaved into the ground leaving a small trench in it's wake. The Clone's eye's widen, but it was just quick enough to roll to the right with only the last half of his headband being cut away. 

Pulling back, allowing it's body to become nimble that clone cartwheels to the side, while at the same time blocking Suzume's vision. His pass hides the second clones attack, which followed as quickly as greased lightning. Pulling the blade from his scabbard with speed to make the finest Samurai green with envy, Hyui delivers a powerful thirty-six Pound Canon. It was quick. Almost too quick and poor Suzume could only watch as it seemed her reaction was too slow. This was a strange range attack from the Chunin, one that she'd never seen with a sword, it was as much a concussive force as it was a cutting. To the young pre-teen's surprise, Hyui didn't have to get in close to harm her. 

A small trickle of blood ran down the side of her mouth as her expensive dress tore to shreds on her chest. If not for the strips of armor she wore underneath, protecting her young modesty, her heart would have been smashed and cut to ribbons. Still, blood seeped pass the armor as she struggled to stay on her feet. She could feel her eyelids growing heavy as she lost blood, she'd have to thank her blood line for the incredible density of her bones and as result the power of he muscles to refuse utter annihilation from the blow Hyui rained down on her  a moment ago. The Chunin curled his lips. He'd never seen anyone take a 36 Pound Canon and remain on their feet.  Even Edie had to heal herself, or so he thought. 


"Seems that Konoha employees some real monsters little girl." the boy states disregarding the fact that the girl was two years his elder. A slight smile curled Suzume's down trodden face, "It's not proper calling a lady a monster ugly." is coughed as red hot blood spilled pass her lips. With a flick of her wrist though she pulled her arm to her side. The second Clone had attacked while she and the first clone chatted. The polished steel of the blade sank into her arm, but the defiant girl stood firm as the blade made contact with her bone. Being coated in iron a tink echoes and the blade stops, "Gotcha!" spinning on a heel Suzume allows her own massive weight to pull her into a spin. Muramasa's blade cracks like thunder cutting into the clone's body like a hot knife through warm butter. With a rolling poof of smoke the clone dies leaving it at one on one as Suzume hit the ground.

Her body was heavy, she could barely move, the 36 Pound Canon had done a devastating amount of Damage to her. Her heart struggled to stay in rhythm as she breathed heavily from the stress as her crimson spilled onto the dust of the near desert terrain.   "Maybe in another life we could have been friends" the last clone offered as he stood over her. His head was bowed in almost reverence. "I hate using the word death blow especially on one so young, but you leave me very little choice girl. So, as sorry as I am. Here comes the death blow. Again, I'm truly sorry." the boy seemed to lament that he had to do this. But, as he brought the tip of his blade into the air and above the pre-teen's heart an explosion rocked the area. 

Edie had brought her heel down, it obliterated the earth around her. Even caught one of the clones in mid jump on her. It was an amazing showing of raw, unbridled medical ninja power. Awe inspiring to any spectator, which for a split second is what Suzume's second Shadow Clone became. In that small laps of concentration Suzume was able to get to her feet. Now standing the girl held Muramasa in her bloody, shaking hand. Pulling the blade to the side she pulled on all the strength she could muster.  

"Phoenix SONG!" 

Suzume roars as she pulled her blade across her body. The clone's eyes widen as it jumped back. But as unfortunately for it, Suzume had picked up on his 36 Pound Canon and adapted it to her own use. The blood slings off the blade faster then the resulting shock wave. Those small droplets move with such speed that they sheer though Hyui's clothing as he dodges back. But the blunt of the wave that seemed to visibly appear as a rippling wash of fire overtakes him cutting his body at various angles. 
"Dammit" it thinks before it's corporal form shatters into a cloud of smoke.   

"_*SUZUME!! WHEN YOU'RE READY!!*_"​
Suzume pulled her gaze from the ground, she'd stuck the blade of her sword in the ground to help her keep her balance. The situation was dire for the little Samurai. She was loosing quite a lot of blood from the wounds to her body. But she couldn't show weakness. Not now, not ever. 

"_*Coming NEE-SAN!*_"​
Is yelled weakly. Pulling herself back up she musters what she can to move forward.    


_-With Hebiashi/Satoshi_

Having grown bored with watching Ryu get decimated, Satoshi had made his way over to the area that Hyui was fighting the blonde sisters duo of Edie and Suzume. The boy in girl's clothing was impressed with what he saw. Both girls with effort took out two shadow clones apiece. No small feat, especially for the young Samurai who didn't have the gift of immortality. As the young blonde moved so did he. With her in such an injured state, it was easy for him to round the area as Edie confronted the real Hyui. 

The ten year old seemed that he was ready to end it, with the destruction of his shadow clones he now knew full well what these two girls were capable of. He had to end it, it was too dangerous. But, so preoccupied with what was going on. He didn't realize there was a viper behind him. 

Edie's eyes widen as Razor sharp wire flailed up around Hyui. The sword slinger was surprised. But, such a novice attack was easy to evade. Though he couldn't have known that this was a feint coming from Hebiashi. Using Chakra threads Satoshi had set the boy up to undo himself. Dodging through the wires with the nimbleness of a ballerina the young lad runs straight into several waiting Kunai that cut into his arms in legs. Shallow wounds by any account. But as his body grew heavy he fell from the train and hit the ground with a soft thud.

Hebiashi appeared on the car sitting in a cross legged manner. A wide grin on her face. *"Be glad I wasn't hired to kill you Hyui, though you will sleep for a while with that does of sleeping agent."* is mused as Suzume showed up. Her mouth dropped, "Watch out Nee-San, it's the demon!" ~


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 22, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori - Chunin Exams
What do you fight for?​
Hatori stumbled forward relinquishing his grip upon his sword, putting a foot forward he managed to maintain his footing enough to remain standing but only for a moment before collapsing in a stupor. Being away from the dragon he could for the most part fight off the aura, but now being directly under it had begun to experience it's less than desirable effects on the mind. Feeling his body grow dull and corrupted by negative emotions what made it worse where those April had shared with him when they became connected like this.

He hated to admit it but she was his greatest weakness, not be mistaken by regret he could by no means live without her. She was by definition his family away from home, and now to add to it was compassion, fear of Akane coming to harm in front of him so many emotions he couldn't account for atleast he would not need to experience them much longer beginning to slowly lose the will to continue living like this he had almost all but accepted his fate:

To die here.

April glared down at the dragon in discomfort, if only it was solstice maybe then should more properly interfere, and now the beast had the nerve to gloat after landing a single attack, a seemingly decisive one to be sure but none the less. If he was going to surrender already, influence or not why would she not get involved spreading out her wings she prepared to glide down she caused the cloud cover which had begun to form above the mountain tops to extend outwards with a light wind. The words of her canine friend had only struck home, she was right the same could of been said to her, plan or not Hatori's situation was dire and what kind of companion left their friend to die especially those with nothing to lose...

Then she paused, she had almost forgotten turning to her wing she noticed some of the feathers had been torn away as if struck by the dragons spike. Sad to say this had left her in a condition of incapability unless she intended to jump off the cliff and die from the fall. "Son of Bryagh, didn't your mother die to a flaming sword... what a stupid bitch!"She sqwarked.

_Hatori, compassion is a weakness but it's what makes you human you. Without it you'll just be like me, some old owl._ April thinks to herself hoping in some way he would get the message through their empathic bond turning to look upon Akane she was surprised to see she had since disappeared from sight... no it was something else. She was that fast?

As Amagumo was taken from the ground the blade turned dull once again, it's powers being sealed as the user was no longer had the Akarusa kekkei genkai but it served it's purpose piercing through the outer layers of natural armor into the soft flesh beneath as intended by the wielder. Especially when combined with passing fang.

Within the spur of the moment the dragon roars in pain causing shivers to run down her spine, in the span of a few brief moments the dragon had rushed over everyone and so easily swatted aside two of the team members was now on the retreat. As the sound of a explosion echoed through the mountains April is pleasantly surprised to see the dragon laid out across the mountain top as the assault came to it's conclusion, a small amount of snow lands square upon her head, "God damn it even when you two are serious you cause problems!"

Hatori now having been distanced from the dragon begins to regain his higher bodily functions, fear was a powerful emotion and not something anyone could easily overcome. Maybe he was being too harsh on Akane, to his surprise however over him now stood.... a male Akane. He took the hand being hoisted onto his own two feet once more. Amagumo is returned to him, giving a look of confusion he asked, "A debt that's already been repaid... who are you?"

*"DAMN YOU!"*

"Let's end this..."He states confidently, seeing Akane's grin had only served to build his confidence once again and he showed it once again squaring off against the dragon. "... Thank you Akane."

Hatori's eyes widen, it was still alive?! God damn this thing would not just stay down. Hatori closed his eyes taking a deep breath before taking the sword back into his hand before the boy could give a proper response and rushed into battle, he was done with this dragon. It insulted Hikari and April, but it had done something it might well regret. Leaving in him such a state of mind moments before he came to relise the lessons his fight with Ogama taught him, he came into this stage confident in his abilities but ignorant. Everyone had a weakness and his was compassion, shinobi were not meant to feel compassion for others or feel the need to protect the innocent or those in need the mission took the up most priority but that just wasn't him.

Why spend his life pretending to be something he wasn't. He was a blacksmith, not a shinobi but his skill with the sword put him in a unique position one he wasn't willing to so easily leave or forget. Coming close to the dragon he concentrated clearing his mind, leaving only a single question why was he taking part in these exams?

Was it for his village?
Was it for the Raikage?
Was it for the gods?
Was it for loved ones?

A question he could not awnsure, not yet for certain but now death sung his name, yet he couldn't yield. His true purpose was left unscathed, he had yet to complete his journey to the four winds, witness the greatness of the world he called home and the ruin's of others. Civilizations vanished, but their ideals and actions echoed through history, as would his for good or evil he would travel the lands in search of Ogama and this dragon simply now stood in his way.

At every age, at every place, people wanted more than survival, more than a life of meaningless labor, not knowing what their dreams truly meant to the people around them. The world knew us better, than ourselves and so begun his search for awnsures.

"Dragon! I will hold firm against this world of malice, corruption and entropy. That is the true meaning of honor, as such you must be slain! This is both my weakness and strength!" Preparing his next blow he takes the broken blade of Kumoigachi into his off hand.

Coming into range a yellow aura coated Amagumo's blade contrasting against the stark cold blue blade within it soon pulsing as Hatori put almost all his chakra into the weapon preparing his final assault. He was wounded, so he had to make this next attack count his eyes became a solid golden in color as they adopted their new form.

Unsurprisingly the dragon had since got to it's feet and seeing the boy charging head first into it only prompted a snigger, the boy was wounded and seemed to be offering himself up on a pater with this assault. The dragon swiped it's claws forward, being unphased Hatori continued seemingly running head first into the attack, he brings his head back to narrow dodge the claws of the dragon leaving a scratch upon his cheek and his clothing being torn to shreds but his body intact.

He prepared his counter offensive but the dragon had other plans having prepared another jet of fire it's mouth foamed with flames and smoke, the smell of nitrogen could be picked up in the air. Seeing this Hatori ducked into a low slide between the front legs and once again under the body just in time to avoid the jet of flames that followed. Everything moved in slow but fluid motions and better yet the pain had since disappeared from his body, but he couldn't keep this up for much longer it seemed to be another strain upon his already low reserved chakra but he know exactly what to look for now, Akane's assault had left chips in the dragons armor which he intended to take full advantage of, it was a team effort and one he could not deny.

He picked out the first weak point, the scales he had broken past earlier while protecting Akane lunging the broken blade of Kumoigachi into it the dragon grunts, it was nothing more than a splinter but served it's purpose, the blade distracted it just long enough to safely reach the true weak point in which he struck with Amagumo.

The first strike landed breaking past the armor with the aid of the chakra infusion and the already weakened scales it simply shredded a clear area of flesh which to plunge Amagumo into and he did just that, the blade pierced clean into the flesh and with it a pillar of equally sharp chakra was sent skyward piercing out the other side of the dragon. It might not been enough to kill it but, at the very least he left Akane and the boy a significant advantage upon the beast now.

Finally coming to a halt the dragon, roared in pain despite seeing everything in this state there were some things he couldn't avoid. In the moment the tail came slamming down almost coming into contact with him before April swooped by knocking him aside and herself crash landing into the snow.

Hatori was left exhausted, he used everything he had in that last attack and hoped it was enough to at least give them a shot at winning. What was it he fought for... well put simply he did not know, he would need to seek out clarity in both heart and mind but his goals and purpose became clear all in a single moment.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Liquid Time: Shopping, Part IV

________________​
Soon after Ren introduced himself and went back to his clothes picking, another person approached them. This time, it was someone that he recognized, from a long time ago. Slender body shape, sharp red eyes, snow white hair and the accompaniment of a butler-esque individual. Kagami Rei, daughter of a daimyo, and former classmate from the academy days. One of the few people as skilled as him or, perhaps, would have been, if she didn't score so abysmally on tests. Incidentally, she was also one of the few people as academically dull as Edie Nakano. The Houki returned with an amiable smile. "Oh, Kagami-san. Shopping for the Chūnin Exams too, I take it?" he asked out of politeness. He didn't actually care but, figured, if he just ignored her, she might go on a crazy rant. And that was the last thing Ren wanted to deal with right now.

He picked out a navy blue peacoat and added it to his pile. At this point, he really was just choosing the most expensive items he could see for his free outfits. It's not like he wanted to bleed the store dry; he just wanted to make a good deal for himself. The Houki was, if nothing else, a consummate professional. Beside him, an accumulation of trousers, shirts, shoes and coats were built up on the flat side of his floating shield, which had become a floating shopping trolley. A somewhat mundane use for the gift the clan elder granted to him, but it was better than nothing.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Jul 23, 2014)

Qualia Mioda
Getting back into shape












The girl had drawn first blood in this battle, holding her kunai sideways aiming it a Tenzu as his blood drip not only from his cheek but the knife she wielded. Her stance kept ready for another close combat action, having both hand before her body, the right hand holding the kunai was half way retracted as the other extended a bit further out, her legs were separate but they were firm to the ground keeping the core of balance in check. Like her arms her legs were positioned the same way, with right leg back and her left forward, but before she could think of her next assault Tenzu had thrown her smoke bombs around her. 

The white haze surrounded her, causing her vision to unreliable as long as she remain within the smoke. She squinted her eyes trying to clear her view a bit to no avail. The boy was quicker than what she had predicted. He was evading her attacks with ease up until her kunai, she had underestimated Tenzu but she almost pledge that it wouldn't happen again. By now a counterattack by the silver haired boy was inevitable.  She was preparing herself for the attack, but out of the smoke her opponent approached with great velocity, his eyes lock on to her with his body arching forward and below her. Defenseless to his attack his fist managed to contact her stomach causing her to lose control of her air that dwelled in her body and her eyes to widen in astonishment. She arched her body forward, and placing her arms wrapping her around her injured belly, while trying to catch her breath. She attempted to recover as soon as possible though the girl was interrupted by  his upright hook that impacted her left cheek and the left side of her lips. Her head was forced to the right which was followed by the rest of her body. With a quick reaction of her feet, she was able to keep her balance and keep standing, just stumbling a bit along the way, making the dirt of the ground's soil to raise up a bit each step. Her lips had blood pumping out of them from the left side where she received Tenzu's fist. The taste of her own blood, the stunning pain of his fist brought Qualia's emotion and battle instincts to kick off. She knew this boy was giving all his got so she took it upon herself to return him the same determination. 

She gave him an angry glare with her pink awkward eyes, focusing her essence through that gaze. She stood sideways on one leg towards her opponent and as if kicking she quickly her extended her leg  towards Tenzu as he was still in a state of regaining his stance, but instead of kicking him she let her leg pass by his side. She then bended her knee, creating a hook kick grab with under leg and thigh which would pull Tenzu towards her, and once within her radius she would replace her base leg with the one she used to lure Tenzu with, placing her leg on the soil quickly once she drew him in. With the momentum she created by keeping her body fluent she created a reverse kick, which in impact would send the boy out of the white haze. 

The girl took no time on performing a hand sign  and releasing her chakra. Using the smoke to her advantage, she hid her technique from the opponent. She created three unfeasible clones of herself but when creating the third she imported more chakra upon the creation of it. It was substitute that when close to its target will turn into a blinding flash of light. _"This should slow you down."_ She thought to herself obviously directing it towards Tenzu yet keeping a frown that only showed the concentration she's giving in this battle. She waited a two or three seconds before beginning to run behind the last clone awaiting for her time to strike. 
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 23, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[Mountains, Land of Iron]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 84: Battle is Bred Into Us]​










​
_"Me?_ the though washed over Kuroimaru's mind. In his bid to return the sword to it's master he failed to give thought to the fact that he'd come along some time after Akane met the boy. So the question, though strange as he was born of her Chakra, was one that made sense. Pulling a hand from his side he went to introduce himself, "Oh, that's right. You've not met me. I'm ...." the pit bull started. But well before he could properly introduce himself the son of Bryagh roared to life with holy rage. 

*"DAMN YOU!"*

It thunderous voice boomed with the power of several large canons that shook the snow laden mountain. Like creeping death the beast's shadow fell across the Genin as it started pulled itself from the ground. The wound seemed grievous, the tag that Ryu had placed earlier combined with the tag that Kuroimaru placed took a large chunk of flesh and scale from the behemoth's head. Dark, black, viscous blood poured like rivers from his wound. His mouth crooked with rage as the flames seemed to lick at the back of it's throat. Akane grimaces and covered her nose, in all her Beast Stances she increase her already impossible sense of smell. And the nitrogen that wafted in the air now, stunk to the redhead. A stream of red hot flames flew into they sky, just warming the air for a split second.

Her eyes squinted and she took a step back. "Dat worse smell dan Aunt Mikou's Liver Pie" is muttered lowly. Hatori, now with his confidence back, steps forward. The look he carried said he was going to end this then he looked to Akane the look of the Battle Born was in his eyes. A look that Akane knew all too well. Battle is Bred into Us. That is what Ryota had told her when she was younger. We were Battle Born. Until now, as Hatori said he was going to finish it, Akane hadn't understood those five simple little words. Battle is Bred into Us, now as he took his weapon in a white knuckled grip they became apparent. 

Yes, even a girl that was about as intelligent as a box of hammers understood what was going on. It wasn't about why or how. Rather it was 'had', they had to survive. They had to fight, it was for honor among men and women. "Dat it boy-o. Dat wat we born fo'." is said just as Hatori broke into a run. The aura that seemed to flow about his body was intoxicating, the urge to fight, to live or die. It was all right there laid out on the table for all to see. "Stop drooling Akane, it's going to freeze on your face." Mizuirono states walking up next to her sister. "Ah dun kno' wat you talkin' bout." is shot back, a hand quickly cupping her mouth as she dried her mouth and chin. "He's crazy, he should have waited on us." Kuroimaru states jogging up to the pair.

The redhead stops him though as he tried to pass her, "He's going to die if we don't get involved Akane, you know that right?" is reasoned. But the girl stood resolute in her conviction. "Are you going to let a boy you like actually go and get himself killed?!" is shouted. Akane simply looked over her shoulder at him, "You no understan' look." is stated. Nodding with her head toward the boy she sighed. "Boy-o, he found de reason he need to fight. We jump in naw ... we..." Akane was by no means a smart girl which is why now she found herself struggling to find the right words to convey her feelings. She sucked on her lip, biting down on it. She was worried. Very worried, this dragon was the biggest, strongest monster she'd ever faced. 

"What Akane is trying to say." Mizuirono interjects, "Is that Hatori has found his reason to fight, over the trivial matters that may have been the excuse in the past. He now knows why he holds that weapon. Why he fights. If we jump in now, we would be doing him wrong. Akane and I have fought to live and survive for so long we've become numb to why we fight. Why we choose life over death. He. He's discovered why." is explained. It was silly, it was stupid. No one should face down a monster like this, not alone. But Kuroimaru seemed to understand. Deep down, in his most baser instincts he understood. "Dun you go worrin' over Hatori, Kuroimaru. Boy-o no let us down, he do dis nice lak." is stated. That wild grin clung to her lips, a smile that Mizuirono hadn't seen in years.

It equally brought a smile to her face. They now watched as the Dragon had fully pulled itself to its feet, it's talons that could cleave full grown men in two lashed out with fury as the boy neared him. But, in his heightened state of sense, Hatori dodges back allowing only a superficial scratch to his face and tears in his clothing. The Dragon almost stumbled under its own power, but quickly rights itself. For a second time in the span of only minutes the great beast locks it's mouth open allowing nitrogen to fill the air. Starting at the back of it's throat the fires built until they spilled pass his teeth. With the crackling of a thousand suns the flames leap fort in a furious jet. Snow liquefied in it's wake. But this old parlor trick had been seen a hundred times now, or so it seemed. With a quick baseball slide the boy used the melting snow as a medium to hydroplane on. 

Skidding like a stone across the surface of a pond the Kumo native slid under the flames just before they tore into the terrain. With the skill of an assassin, as he popped back to his feet, Hatori locked onto the injury he inflicted earlier as he stood as Knight over Akane. The smaller, broken, sword swings true. Enhanced with Chakra it tears through the injury with relative ease. The serpent roared in shock as he felt the blade pass into it. The indignity. The utter embarrassment. He was a god to these insects, yet they persisted to attack and even injure him. That short window given to Hatori is all that he needed to strike true with his actual target. Which Amagumo  cuts into with the ease of a lioness tearing into her prey. The blade seems to react with the wound and in a replay of what seemed to have happened to his mother, this Dragon finds a surge of burning energy cutting though him. 

With a thunderous pop the scales on the beast's back explode outward and the pillar of Chakra reaches for the heavens. *"By Bahamut's Breath"* is gurgled. The beast felt lightheaded. So much blood between wounds had been lost. But he was all but dead even as his gargantuan body fell to the ground, threatening to crush the boy that seemed to slay it. April, though, had far different plans. She wasn't going to allow Hatori to die, not now. "I don't believe it, what did you two see that I didn't?" is asked. But Akane's eyes were fixed on the Dragon, it's sides still heaved with life. It wasn't dead. "Aren't you happy, he killed it! Now, lets get the fang!" is stated. "Dis no over" Akane states. As if waiting for someone to set up his revival the Black Dragon rose with a pulsing roar. Blood seeped pass his curved teeth his eyes glazed over. It was working on instinct now. It's more elaborate motor functions giving way to pure primal processes.

Pulling it's dying gaze onto Hatori and April the dragon was going to at least take these two to hell with him. "No you dun! Mizuirono, we haf to use it." is stated as she broke into a run. "We've not used it in battle Akane, this is suicide!", "We haf to try, Kuroimaru cover Hatori 'n' April!" is ordered. Pulling several Kunai from her tool kit she lobs them. They wouldn't do any damage, but they didn't need too. It had to distract the Dragon. Which it did as they bounced off his injured head. With a snap it was now facing down the gnats that dared to get in its way. 

Shifting it's weight toward the two girls as Mizuirono landed, in wolf form, next to her sister. "I hope you know what you're doing Akane" is stated while Kuroimaru landed as to stand as a Shield to his friends. "Ah do" is mused. Dropping to a knee as flames licked at the roof of the dragons mouth Akane wrapped her arms around Mizuirono's neck. Performing the Reverse Ram the two vanish in a massive cloud of smoke. 




A massive shadow rose to do battle with the dragon's shadow. From the tower of smoke a massive two headed wolf, almost as large as the dragon, explodes. It's razor sharp fangs bared. It's large claws dig into the snow and earth as it stalked it's prey. A massive roar on par with the dragon's comes in stereo as both heads of the wolf howl it's challenge. The jet of flame answers the call though. But in this form Akane and Mizuirono were quicker. Dodging around the flames the wolves sink their bared teeth into the dragon's neck. It was like biting into a brick though. And despite the increased power this form gave them, they managed only to dig into the Dragon's scales so far. But, the soft tissue of the front of the neck couldn't have the same said for it. Dark Blood seeped passed the wolves lower jaw as they wrestled the beast to the ground. ~


----------



## Laix (Jul 23, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME EVENT*
_Fashionably Falliable _
*PART 1*​The wealthiest and most talked-about heiress in Konoha was spotted in the downtown shopping district browsing through the newly released summer collections with her personal maid Alisa. Of course, none of the stores could even dare to tempt Edie into unbuttoning her purse and letting the notes fall out. There was only one boutique that could get Natsu's princess to spend and that was Alexander Chō's fashion haus, _Chō Chō's_.

Edie looked every part the prized customer. Designer bug-eye shades personally designed by Alexander himself adorned her face with her blonde locks tied into a loose ponytail. Given the weather and the latest trends according to this week's fashion magazines, the Nakano went for a tight-but-flattering mango orange dress that covered her collarbone while keeping her arms exposed with a sleeveless cut. Following the chest-or-legs rule, the hem stopped just five inches below her dignity, working alongside her now iconic white pumps to give the illusion of longer legs. The moment she stepped into _Chō Chō's_, the staff immediately noticed her and began greeting her with wide smiles and even an offer of a drink. She (somewhat) politely declined however, seemingly having a reason for being in this store. 

Unbeknownst to the girl whose eyes were obscured by such thick sunglasses, Ren Houki among other Chūnin Exam participants were currently shopping around in the big, flagship store. While they may have noticed her, she was quick to move through the store with Alisa close behind her. Although Edie was wearing a poker face _(or as Alisa says, her 'paparazzi face')_ making it difficult to tell exactly what she was thinking or feeling, the maid had a slightly stern expression indicating that neither were here on good business. 

This soon became evident when Edie approached the manager who just got off the phone from Natsu and the over majority shareholders which included the Hokage himself. He went to greet her with a welcoming smile but she instead gave him a look so dirty it was discernible from behind her shades.

"M-Miss Edie? Is something the matter?" Fukube asked with a genuinely concerned face. Alisa and her employer exchanged glances before the latter removed her shades, carefully folding them up and slipping them to her maid.

"I just heard from Daddy that you've been giving away a share of the sales revenue that my favorite branch of Chō Chō's earns. He didn't mention _who_ but I know there is_ someone._" There was a poison to her voice; none of the whiny teenage girl was present. Edie was speaking like the scorned CEO of a multi-billion-ryo organisation. "Natsu owns 30% of Chō Chō's, more than even the Hokage. Don't you remember? He bought the shares for my fourteenth birthday. So as a large shareholder, you will answer to _me_ before deciding where to distribute revenue, okay!?"

"M-Miss Edie! I have no idea what you're talking about---" The manager tried desperately to diffuse the situation but was shut down almost instantly by a mouthy Nakano. 

"Shut up. You know exactly what I'm talking about, so if you want to keep your job I suggest you call whoever you made the deal with and tell them that it's strictly off!" With that, the conversation was over whether he liked it or not. Edie trotted over to the womenswear department and began browsing through their latest collections with Alisa closely behind her.
​


----------



## Vergil (Jul 23, 2014)

*Kagami*

"Shopping for the chuunin exams too?" - the question brought out a heavy a tortured sigh.

"Yes Stimpy, I'm going to be participating. Can you imagine the pure injustice of it all? Me?! An actual Princess being made to participate in THAT. And Dragons. Fuck dragons - they are only fairy tales. What are we gonna do? Go around chasing our imaginations?!" Kagami said characteristically losing her cool. Then she heard it.

The voice.

That voice.

Shrill, entitled, spoiled, fake, bitchy, spouting words with that rim job giving tongue of hers. A shiver went up Kagami's spine.

"This day could NOT get any worse." she huffed.

The Manager knew it and was shielding the VIP entrance from Edie but it was to no avail. Kagami seethed and looked at the blonde clown girl. Inside she was raging and wanted nothing more than to put her through a window and then a table. Like in that wrestling show. Oh, a steel cage match! With barbed wire and thumbtacks!

But as ever they were perfectly civil to each other. Sort of.

"Oh! Edie Darling! How are you!? I haven't seen you in so long! Ah, been hitting those carbs a little too hard and put on a bit again did we? Looks like, round the hips. Oh it happens to most of us. I'm sure they'll be able to custom fit something for you. After all you are a relatively important person here."

She turned to the Manager,

"It's ok, I don't mind if you go ahead and tend to Edie first. I'm sure you will need to see if you have enough fabric to accommodate her....curvaceous body."


----------



## Fagaoftheeastflames (Jul 23, 2014)

Battle With Qualia part 2

As the smoke cleared away little by little by the wind, I can see Qualia. Her lower lip drops blood from the cut my fist. Her glare of determination is unnerving. My body knows that I must continue the assault, if not my attack would have been for nothing. Quickly I launch my body towards her but her kick was in the way. I move my body to the side, barely touching her leg. But quickly I feel that my neck is getting grabbed by something. I turned my head slightly; my eyes see her leg twisted. My body is closer to Qualia not at the time that I wanted to reach her. She then quickly change her leg from the one she was using to push me towards her, letting me go but I was frozen I couldn?t react at time, I see her other leg towards I quickly cover myself with my arms but the kick pushed me to the smoke that was getting away by the wind.

?(I can?t see anything?)?

As the white smoke quickly cover my line of vision, my own plan was used against me. I quickly see Qualia in front of me. My own body responded out of desperation, out of instinct my arm quickly hit her with my elbow, and then a sudden light hit my eyes. 

?GAH!?

My body hit the floor, I?m moving from left to right from the pain, my defensives are down, my hands are covering my eyes and tears appeared due to the sudden light.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Liquid Time: Shopping, Part V

________________​
Ren's expression  as Kagami went onto her verbal rampage about how troublesome it would be to participate in the exam finals. _"Then why did you enter in the first place?"_ was what he wanted to say, but he never got chance to say it. She just kept talking, woman be damned. And when she finally finished, after what felt like an eternity, the nobling's attention was immediately distracted by a certain Edie Nakano, who emerged from... roughly the same direction he had just come from a few moments ago. Fukube's office.

His eyebrow twitched, his brain forming a rough idea of what was going on. Natsu Nakano, Edie's father, was a major shareholder of Chō Chō's and was likely contacted by Fukube after the contract was done. Considering that, there was only a couple of reasons Edie would come in to the shop and go to Fukube's office... and it was not something that was particularly favourable towards him. The Houki sighed, slightly vexed about all of this. "I'm going to go look in a different section," he said to Sutomu, before walking off.


----------



## Laix (Jul 23, 2014)

​ 
_Ryoko Hyūga_
*STARS IN*
_*KILL KONGOU*_
 *PART VII*​ 










​The  elegant Hyūga Princess twirled on her toes, dancing through the  crowd  like a ballerina with lion-shaped shrouds of chakra encasing her  hands.  Each member of the _Ketsueki-Jū_ fell in a single hit from the _Jūho Shōshiken_,   plunging to the ground like a sack of bricks. She took no care in   stepping around them, letting their skulls crack under the pressure of   her foot as she manouvered through the group. Screams and cries of death   echoed through the now deserted street of Fuzengakure, clear of all   civilians who had scattered away for their lives. This noise of pain and   agony was something Ryoko took pleasure in. It meant she was strong,  it  meant she was powerful, it meant she was someone to be feared.

It meant she was_ winning._

Police  officers didn't even bother to arrive. They received reports it  was a  dispute between the biggest known gang in Fuzengakure and an   unidentified party, instead deciding to let them get on with it and   focus on protecting any citizens. This only worked to Ryoko's advantage   however since a third party getting involved would only slow her down   and make things more complicated than they need be.

As  she chained her Jūken strikes with slashes of her katana, she  watched  their corrupted blood stain the pavements and line the walls.  _(Good  riddance)_ was all she had to say about this. They were scum, evil  -  stains on society. All they had done was ruin lives and communities.   Hiring Ryoko and Rosuto to cut these fuckers down for good may be the   best thing Natsu had ever done that wasn't entirely selfish.

Despite her attacks, the numbers just kept on getting bigger and bigger. When she put down one, two popped up afterwards. The Hyūga grit her teeth with frustration as she impaled one of the gang members with their own blade. "Kongou doesn't let up with his cronies, does he?" Was grunted with the sound of steel being yanked from flesh and discarded. 

"*The Ketsueki-Jū doesn't forgive murderers!*" One of the criminals yelled with a streak of pride for his gang, something that was admirable even to Ryoko who prided herself on her camaraderie. Swinging an iron spiked ball attached to a chain, he launched towards her with a swing of the meteor in his grip. Crafted from steel and used with the intent of committing gruesome murder, he thrust it forward like a yo-yo. Without the help of her Byakugan, Ryoko would've had her face horribly dented and disfigured but the dōjutsu allowed her to duck and evade before launching with her own follow-up strike from the Jūho Shōshiken. The unfortunate criminal was knocked clean out in an instant, his weapon collapsing to the ground with his unconscious body. 

An act that only spurred his friends to charge towards her, Ryoko found herself barely keeping up. Her chakra was dwindling. Her clothes were becoming stained with more and more blood. It acted as a vivid reminder of the ongoing change in her persona. Before she could count the kills on a single hand, even counting an instance where the opponent died from an unknown illness during the battle. Now, Ryoko couldn't even produce a rough number in her mind. It had to be at least twenty, possibly more in the space of ten minutes at best.

Thankfully for her however, Rosuto provided repose.

"It's time to split," He announced over her ear piece, his words buzzing into her left ear. "I'll activate the bombs, run as far as you can. Hurry!"

This was it. She had ten seconds at best to escape but had to do so in a way that wouldn't alert her opponents to the incoming danger. The blast of the bombs would easily destroy the building, creating a blast that would knock out or perhaps kill anyone stood outside - which included Ryoko and the crowd of Ketsueki-Jū. 

Enacting a plan composed on a single thought, she leaped into the air and pulled out a selection of four kunai from her pouch, each with their own dud explosive tag attached to them. Seeing the 'bombs' that awaited them, they stupidly began running towards the building to escape Ryoko's rain of 'explosive' kunai. This maneuver was done while she was midair, allowing her to land on the nearby rooftop and escape any harm from the explosion.

_*BOOM
*_​
"Good work."

This time, Rosuto's voice wasn't fuzzy over a headset but crisp and clear in person. He was stood beside her, yanking down his sleeve with his mask strapped to the side of his head. With every last gang member of the Ketsueki-Jū that was present here now burning a slow and painful death, Ryoko felt she too could relieve her mask. However, even if such a high death toll, they had only done a quarter of the mission. This would be it for today however.

She sighed, although not negatively. It was out of exhaustion and in agreement with her partner. "Yeah, yeah... Good work." The Chūnin gave her genin a pat on the shoulder followed by a smile. 

"This is going to sound entirely inappropriate but... Want to get something to eat?"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Liquid Time]*

_*Red, red everywhere!! I - Visit*​_
"Umm, Takao-san. Where are we going?" I ask as I walk behind this guy who has been training me alongside Ryoga-sama and Kaito-senpai. I still don?t get what his relationship with me is at all, I mean he told me about my parents, the reason Nibi was sealed inside me, but he never told me how the heck he came to become my teacher nor why he knew my parents so much. And well, entering into today?s topic, he took me out of my training with senpai but didn?t tell me why. The third test will start in a couple of days and I should be training instead of taking a stroll through the village."I want you to meet someone."is all he says. Meet someone? I?m not in the mood, plus why would I want to meet whoever he wants to introduce me to? Its probably an old geezer or an old hag with connections to the Uchiha clan or something.

As we advance I notice that I have little idea about what  part of the village we are at. I think I have mentioned it before but I know more how to move around allied villages like Kumo and Iwa instead of my own. There are still places I have no idea of their existence inside Konoha."Shouldn?t I be training instead? The next round of the exams will take place soon."I let out though I suddenly remember that the chunin exams are my desire and the Uchiha clan has nothing to do with it, my mission back then was to protect the princess and apparently, although no one ever said it, I had to recover the Sharingan that Rosuto guy had in his hands...seems like I failed there and twice.

"We arrived"is what my teacher announces to me. Once I raise my head to find where on earth we are, I manage to see a symbol, this symbol is a very common one here in Konoha, it consists on a red circle which inside has drawn a black spiraling line; it can usually be found on jackets of those who are chunin and superior ranked shinobi although not everyone uses the jackets all the time. Another place where you can find it, its on the clothes of the kids of a certain family or more exactly a clan which similar to the Uchiha, was reborn about a century ago by the hands of Uzumaki Naruto, eventually their numbers increased as well until they were enough to be called a _clan_ just like us.

"The Uzumaki Clan? Takao-san what-"

"Its fine, just walk."

We simply go through the streets of this compound. Takao-san is looking forward, I assume he actually knows where we are going and I? I am just looking around inspecting the place, I won?t admit it openly but it is kind of exciting, it?s the first time I enter another clan?s compound, one where the fucking brats won?t start to insult me or pick fights with me out of nowhere. My first impression of these people is, well they are just like the rest, immersed in their jobs while the kids play among them. If I were to bring out some sort of special feature, some of them are either red-haired or blondes. There are many exceptions of course, mainly the adults since its not like a clan can grow just with people of the clan itself. It took us minutes before my teacher would stop in front of a house which seemed more like a mansion, I still wonder why I am the only one who lives in a fucking old and rotten dump, I would rather go live at the tower in the forest of death than the shit for house I have.

"U-CHI-HA TA-KA-OOOOOOO!!"

The shout reaches our ears as I immediately jump back at the scent of danger I felt just now, then out of nowhere like a goddman bullet, a red blur passed flying in front of me or more like it fell from the sky in front of us. I only see how Takao-san pulls his upper body back dodging whatever that thing was. As it crashes on the ground a cloud of dust is created but we can see a silhouette standing up, I can?t really say what the heck that is but as soon as it disipates I am capable of seeing. Blue sapphire like eyes, long bloody crimson hair, delicate and refined features. And the presence of a demon.



"It?s been a while Takkun"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Liquid Time]*

_*Red, red everywhere!! II - Crimson Demon*​_Okay, this is strange. Right now Takao-san and I are in a living room waiting for that woman to bring us tea. She seems to be the kind and caring type, if we ignore the fact that she almost crushed my skull against the ground and approached Takao-san in a very threatening way before greeting him, or more like her greeting was quite wild for someone who apparently has been raised to demonstrate perfect manners by what I can see, although its kinda obvious that she has a pretty strong character. "Sorry for the wait." we hear the voice at the entrance of the room and we see her with a tray with three cups and a jug on it, in her hands. She approaches us and places it on the little table at the center before starting to serve the drink. I still look at her kind of curious, who is this wench? And why the hell would Takao-san want me to meet her? because I assume it is this red-haired woman the person he wanted to introduce me to.

"Thank you...umm...Takao-san, who is she?"i throw out the question, she seems to know him quite well or at least has known him for a good while since normally my teahcer doesn?t allow anyone to get so close to him"Are you two a couple?"I blurt it out, since as I said, it is strange for him to be so relaxed around people and its scaring me. Well, as long as this wench is not some sorta crazy scientist who will play with my body during weird experiments...nor a slut like that other bitch at the party, I?m fine. After my question I see how a weird silence appears, did I say something wrong? It takes some moments until they answered at the same time.

"YES" "NO"

"We aren?t?"

"No, we aren?t."

"Thought so"

"What do you mean?"for some reason I didn?t see the horrible dark aura coming from her.

"I was fairly sure that Takao-san has better tas-"

*POW!!*

"What the hell old hag!?" What the fuck? I didn?t say anything bad did I?! Seriously what is it with this wench? Before I could say eanything else,  I see how a weird vein appears on her tample as  she tries to calm down. Mental note, don?t ever ask this sorta shit again. "She is Uzumaki Akari, she used to be my classmate during my academy days although I graduated first. She also used to be Kaito?s teammate during our genin days."he started to explain "She is a jounin but usually works at the development department. She is the one who improved the mechanics of the seals that allow a henge to last more than usual. Among those of my generation is the person with the most knowledge on all the shinobi arts."as he speaks I can see that woman starting to get high on her horse, a little tender but cocky smile is slowly appearing in her face...it pisses me off.

"What about her practical abilities?"I ask curiously.

"She is very good with fuinjutsu and has an average grasp of ninjutsu."

"The rest?"

"She is not good at genjutsu and strange enough for an Uzumaki, her taijutsu is fairly poor. Indeed an academy student has more skill and physical strength than her."pfff haha! so that?s how it is? if that?s so how did she become a jounin to begin with? "Basically...she is a nerd then."

"Pretty much, yes."

*POW!!*

Again!!? Shit that one hurt. And why only me? the one speaking shit was Takao-san not I. "Well, that?s enough of me don?t you think?!"she said fairly mad, why is it me the one paying for her lack of abilities? I mean I?m not a master or anything but I don?t suck big time."Anyway Takao!! You said you had a favor to ask from me but everything i get is a snot nosed brat and you talking trash about me. If that?s what you came here for, then leave!"she scolded us. A favor? now what is it? I hope I won?t have to make a mission or learn something from this wench, i already have enough hits to worry about my brain getting damaged."Sorry about that, first I want to introduce him to you."he said and then looked at me. Ugh, I really have to do it? i don?t really wanna be polite with this woman! Her attitude gets on my nerves and I think she is bipolar.

"Fine,fine. Uchiha Akaya at your service."is what I say. For a moment I see how that girl just stares at me but then I realize that she is kinda spacing out, did she even hear what I said?"Now that you know each other, I want to tel you why we are here. Truth is, you should already knwo who he is right?"Takao-san asks and I can only gaze confused, know who i am? well if we talk about that probably he refers to me having Nibi sealed inside. She nods at my teacher?s words "Something happened and I would like you to check on his seal."check on the seal...check on the seal?...what is he...HELL NO! I?m not allowing this wench to touch me, nor the mark on my chest, anyway how can she help? After that, I am forced to explain what happened although he didn?t allow me to say anything about the mission nor how I got into that fight.

"I see, fine I suppose I can help but first we need to wait for-"

"I?m home!"


----------



## Laix (Jul 23, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME EVENT*
_*SUPER BITCH*_*
PART 2
*​ You know when the first thing that pops into your mind is _"trash"_ and the feelings that follow after it?

For Edie, it went a little further. After having that thought process, another appeared.

_"Look what the cat just dragged in."_

But then the heiress doesn't own a cat, so it must be some sort of public trash dispenser leaving the audible STD in h_er_ Chō Chō store. It was Kagami, the daughter of the Daimyo who even with that sort of backing to her name was still below Edie Nakano in social hierarchy. For the sake of public relations however, the girls kept things civil - at least, to the gazing eye. If you took a photograph of their interactions they would look like the best of friends.

Now if you took an audio recording... That's a different story.

Edie rolled her lip and narrowed her eyes with a slight, false smile as Kaga-something went on. Having not completely recalled this nobodies' name, the girl went on and on and even suggested Edie had put on weight and would have to get her stuff custom made. When she turned to the manager and added another baseless weight jibe in, that was when the genin decided to take the kid gloves off.

"Hohohohohoho!" She giggled, her laugh completely artificial. Getting something even remotely nice out of her mouth in Kaga-something's presence was like having constipation. Edie kept her white Nulberry handbag close to her, just in case. "Sorry if I seem on edge. I just hate parading my limited edition Nulberry handbag around those... _less fortunate._" The manager looked on like a civilian witnessing war unfold as Edie broke out another, suspiciously fake laugh. "You know how it is, Kasami! Getting robbed is a problem for those with money. I'm sure you'd understa--- Oh, that's right. _Sorry._"
 
Edie studied her appearance, looking the girl up and down as if she had fashion readers implanted behind her eyes. The result wasn't positive. "So how does it feel to be the daughter of a Daimyo and still not have your family mentioned in the list of sponsors at the Chūnin Exams?" The blonde picked up a nearby pearl necklace and examined it before putting it down, acting as if it was just two old friends bumping into each other at the store. "Must be quite humiliating, right? I mean..." She let off another condescending chuckle. "... The Nakano family are like bankrolling the entire thing. In fact, we're thinking about buying out Chō Chō's completely. I'm quite friendly with Alexander Chō~"

Shots. Fired.
​


----------



## Kenju (Jul 23, 2014)

*The Single Hope In The Far Distance
(Sample)*
*Level*: 
One
*Stage*:
Kumogakure 
*Difficulty*: 
Easy 
*Health*:
99%
*Track*:
_Pity_











The black sneakers outside the cotton white socks and slim feet bends across the gray dented concrete. Just above and connected is a scruffy-looking boy top with red messy hair. Stuck to his nose is a white bandage that looks pretty old and cut up, showing signs of being very old. He's wearing a soft banana-colored hoody that flags the symbol of an 'A' at it's center. Over it is a black jacket that gives him the look of a delinquent but that assumption isn't even close to the truth. 

Seeming to come with it like an outfit are black pants looking to be the same fabric as the jacket. 

Again, aside from the messy red hair, the rough look, the hoody on the inside and the bandage on his nose, this boy is not a delinquent that would be seen harassing young innocents with a bat over his shoulder.  

Every villager is knowledgeable of that fact that seeing him smoking as he harasses you for money that he certainly won't give back to you is out of the question.

It's about as believable as him slaughtering an entire village single-handedly. 

Besides, if he was such a frightening individual, the ones standing to the side and passing by him wouldn't be giving him such wolf-like glares.

One the other-hand, his expression holds one similar to a prisoner solemnly, but sadly accepting his execution set for tomorrow. However, the boy is always like this, so there's no money on his head and the grim reaper isn't on his tracks.

At least he doesn't think so, because it's all very likely considering his life style. 

He's walking through a street filled with a not-so-welcoming feeling concentrated at him. He should know better that this isn't exactly the nicest place in the Kumo village yet he steps into this messy area like everything is like always for him.

And just the same too, the villagers will act like everything is like always for them. 

Amongst the mostly familiar faces is a rough-looking middle-aged man with small spots of dirt on his face. He's cloaked in a cut up long brown coat that hasn't seen the best of days. Which could be said the same about the man and his clothing. You don't need to be apart of the streets to know this guy carries a past about him that can easily be called scum, but that's discrimination right?

Well it doesn't matter because the cherry-headed boy has his eyes down to the road and not whats in front of him. 

On the other hand the dirty blond-haired can clearly see the redhead walking in his direction. Instead of nicely moving to the side only a greasy smile moves across his nasty face. 

The boy's silhouette meets the mans boots and following that, the street crawler raises his elbow back and meets his up to the boy's height. He sluggishly pushes his arm forward between them, his rough palm smacking violently into the kid's chest.

"Out of the way, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!"

The short greeting, harshly swings the boy's body around and almost causes his stumbling to trip and fall, but his legs aren't so weak to do that. So the boy stands there to regain his balance, and continues on his path like nothing ever happened. 

The middle-aged grump gives one last look at the pathetic sight before continuing down the road. He can do that, because of a certain reason.

Snickering is heard from the side, like mice squeaking in a house. But he pays no mind at all, his feet only stepping forward along the gray pavement with almost no emotion. 

A woman walks from a nearby alley with a case in her aims. Her blue eyes catch on to the boy, so she moves across the street with her white boots, blue skirt with her black long hair that sway back and forth. Her quick moving slender legs stop once they come upon the cherry-toped child.  

"Hi there~ You look like a charming young man. Would you like some cupcakes? It'll only be ten dollars"

She speaks in a gentle voice used to cater those that will be subjected to her offer. This is the fourth time the boy has been met with all of this. 

The plastic square case opens like a switch has been activated, raises it's hood and reveals the dozens of sweets miniature cakes in their own slots to carefully hold and display them. They're all messily frosted but what's a nice add-on is that her tank-top is colored just the way the same color. 

The boy is interested and taken in by the colorful and tasty view that she holds. His hand slides into the left side of his pockets attached to his pants and after some moving around inside the small compartment he brings out a wrinkled green piece of paper with a ten at it's corners. Once he brings it out, it's gone like magic, but no such thing happened at all it's just that the black haired woman used her quick fingers and snatched the dollar from his hand just as he brought it out.

The next second her feet move almost as fast, flying past him and heading down the road. 

"Thanks a lot dumbass! "

Her laughter resounds loudly down the street with face of a witch plastered over her face. What was once thought to be a nice young ladly turned out to be a total sleaze. 

However, as said before this isn't first time she's done this. The boy has fallen for this same time for the fourth time without any progress.

So not only has he lost ten dollars, he's missed the chance to get a cupcake, which were probably horrible anyways.

The boy doesn't run and chase after his hard earned money, instead he accepts what's happened to him and keeps walking without a cupcake.

She's able to do that to him for a certain reason.

The snickering from before starts to transform into chuckling as i they're watching a clown, but the kid doesn't have that intention. He's only minding his own business and doing what he does daily.

From the side of a building just ahead of him, a white round object comes flying towards his direction. He doesn't see it because his looking down at the ground, but whether he sees it or not doesn't matter because the same thing will happen.

SPLAT!

The white object is indeed an egg that collides onto the center of his chest, the force releasing it's yellow contents and sliding down until the shell smacks onto the area in front of his feet. 

The bandaged-nosed boy sees the food product smear onto the red 'A' at the center of his hoody. His mouth opens as if he wants to say something, but he doesn't have the time for that right now so he only slides his hands into his jacket pocket and moves on his way.

The chuckling on the sides turn into a loud laughter that's all directed at him, but he acts as if the voices are not there. Like a shield is placed between him and them but that's not the case. He's just ignoring it all...

They can all do this to him..

Because the boy has a nickname around the village,

'Punching-Bag Amata'

The boy around the village that won't do anything back to you no matter how much you beat him up or mess with him. So it's a perfect nickname befitting of a person such as him.

He's an easy target that everyone can mess with and do what they want.

Right now he's heading to a place that's not really of any interest to him all. However, there's a certain someone of interest in there that he cares about and probably just about the only person that will help him at times. 

The cherry-head stops at a white building that has gold decorations with a cross a the top of it. On it's sides are several windows with beautiful designs of angels on them. 

This is a church, which are rare to see in this eastern area of the world, but they've spread around quite a lot lately. 

The boy uses his black shoes to walk up the stairs leading him inside the open grand doors.

His red eyes look around at the setting that hasn't changed from the last time he's been here. He's immediatly surrounded by white and gold, the white pillars and walls that hold this place together. The gold stage and designs that give the church it's divine look that it's suppose to give off.

The boy smiled, not because of the way it looked or the person he came here to meet. It was because of some news he had to bring. A great amount of news that would totally turn this rotten day on it's ugly head.

Taking up most of the floor are many rows made of wood for the worshipers to sit. At the grand center and far end of this holy chapel, stood a single person. An old man in black with a bible in his hand. 

Amata was not a religious person, however it was very often he visited this place for the peace it was (usually) filled with and the only person besides his mother that would (somewhat) stand by his side. 

"Priest-san! I've got good news!..I....I..."

His mouth trembled out of excitement, most likely, even he himself couldn't believe the words he was about to say,
*
"I just found out I have an older brother!!!" * ​


----------



## Kei (Jul 23, 2014)

_[Until Now...And For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kei and Kyo]
_​
She had to do something! She couldn?t let this just unfold like this, Kei struggled against the jacket that tighten with her every squirm, but she had to get closer. If she could just talk to someone maybe Azrael would leave them alone. Kei could almost feel the air being forced out of her lungs as she struggled to stand up.  She hissed as she could feel her arm getting heavy, the jacket was probably slowing down the circulation in her arms, but Kei took a deep breath. If she could only get through to someone, maybe then they wouldn?t end up like Charlie.

Azrael smiled at the children in front of him,_* ?Not going to move? Well then, I?ll be the gentleman and say guest first.?*_

Kyo body was on edge, he felt as though he could get killed at any second, at any second he would be just like Charlie, and everything would be over. He felt it in his blood, over a thousand years of selective breeding was starting to kick in, the fight or flight motion that kept animals alive for centuries was finally clicking in his brain. His teeth gritted so tightly that any tighter he would have possibly damage his own teeth, but Azrael only smiled, his arms were out as if asking for them to hit him on the chest. 

Though anyone would know it was a trap, and if he did get close, Azrael would probably catch him and crush his head like a peach.  His blood ran cold at the thought of facing Azrael, the simple fact that he could die at the hands of this man made Kyo truthfully scared, and the fight didn?t even start yet. Azrael frowned and put his arms down?.

*?Really?Where is that passion? You kids always willingly to throw your lives away doing silly things, but here I am offering you real excitement?Real pleasure! I?M OFFERING YOU THE CHANCE TO DIE!? *Azrael?s eyes widen as he looked at them, *?Don?t that just make your blood shiver? The chance?.to see the gates?to be able to see the answer that all humans seek out! AND YOU DENY YOURSELF THAT PLEASURE?!?*

Azrael ran his hand through his long hair,* ?Kids these days?.? *He sighed, *?Truthfully a disappointment, but as an adult I should give you guys a little push?.?*

He smiled before placing one foot forward,* ?STOP!!!?*

Kyo and Azrael jumped and turned to the voice that belonged to the blue haired shrine maiden, her face was turning blue and it seemed she was having troubles bleeding, and Kyo remembered why he was doing all this.

_?Kei!?_ His voice broke out to her, but Kei could only painfully smile before looking at Azrael

?Please stop!? She yelled at him, Azrael face was lined with shock, as she stumbled towards him, ?Please stop this!?

?I beg of you! Do not harm them!? 

Kei felt the world spinning, but she could see Azrael, the blue haired man stood out like a beast in the blur of her eyes, ??I?ll go anywhere?.Just?Just let them go?? She begged, she couldn?t do anything, she wasn?t strong enough to break her harness, but if she could get Azrael to let them go?.Kei felt as if she could do that, then that meant everything would be fine, but Azrael frowned.

*?Kei! No!? *Kyo wanted to rush to her side and cut those things away, but he saw how Azrael was looking, he was just waiting for their move, and if he did that, then Edie would be put into danger as well, _?Kei?.?_

?It?s me you want right?? She asked, no it almost came out like a plea, ?If that is the case?.Then you can have me!?

Kei felt the jacket slowly release it grip on her, and with the sudden rush of blood, the dizziness got worse and she fell to her knees. 

_?Breathe milady?.? _Azrael said walking over to her,_ ?I?m very sorry for how tightly they could get, but it was for your own safety.?_

Azrael went over to Kei, and almost picked her up like a damage flower. When she looked at him, he had looked down at her with such caring eyes, almost as if he was really sorry for what he had done to her, but as she begun to see clearly?It wasn?t repentance in his eyes, but disappointment. Almost like a father looking at a child after they did something terrible and it couldn?t be forgiven?Kei eyes widen as he stood up with her in his arms?.

*?Milady?.You will choose??* Azrael said as he looked at her, before looking at the two of them, *?Who will die?And who will live?Just say their names and I will kill one of them.?*

Kei heart stopped dead in its tracks, ??WH-what??

*?This is your punishment, for being so?.childish?.?* Azrael eyes turned her blood into ice, but not only that, his words, and the tone of his voice, it was all so?critical,* ?Choose?Milady.*?

He stood her up and placed her in front of him, before turning her over to the two. Kei?s eyes widen as she felt a strong grip land on her shoulders, *?It?s a simple choice, kill one, save the other,  look at them in the eye when you do, it will strengthen your resolve as you watch the light drain out of their eyes.?* Azrael almost purred into her ears

*?You need to be strong, and what?s not better than choosing a simple answer. Realize, that in your hands right about now carry two lives in it, and it is as easy as choosing an outfit. Now choose.?*

?Neither!? Kei screamed, ?Neither!?

She didn?t like Edie, but not enough to kill her, and if Kei was allowed to go home and rest she could have put this whole mission behind her.  

*?I felt it?.? *Azrael whispered leaning down,* ?I felt how you felt towards that woman?.You were jealous?You were angry?Isn?t that right? You hated her?.?*

Kei eyes widen as she shook her head, ?No?.I?.I didn?t feel that way!? Kei gripped her chest, as if trying to close her heart, ?I didn?t feel that way!?

?You were jealous of her power?.You were jealous how she could fight and you were just there. I know you well, I know that you felt sick watching them fight, because you hated yourself. Out of all the people in the world, you hate yourself for being weak?For being put in the position where you needed to be saved.?

Kei covered her ears,_ ??Stop!?_

?You saw it?Both of you needed to be saved, but she got up, and not only rescued herself but fought and won! Even now, you hate her?.You hate her for making you feel so pathetic?.?

*?STOP?*

_*?She makes you feel worthless! Pathetic! Weak! She makes you feel as though you are just a troublesome brat and you hate that! You want it don?t you! You want her power! You want to be able to stand just as well as she can, but in truth you can?t!?*_

*?PLEASE STOP!?*​
Kei tears began to flow as she realized they both was hearing the things she kept so buried in her chest that she didn?t even know it. Though as he said those words, it was like her heart was pointing to her and laughing, she was weak, and she did needed to be saved, but she could never! She could never take someone?s life away!

*?If you choose the girl, I?ll kill her?.And you?ll gain her abilities, it?d be my gift for you.?* Azrael smiled,* ?Just say her name?.And I?ll do it??*

Kei pushed away, before falling to the ground, _?Neither! Neither! Neither! Neither!?_ She screamed, she clawed at the dirt underneath her, _?Neither?.Neither??_

Azrael sighed,* ?Then for being such a troublesome lady?.? *He snapped his fingers and the jacket attached itself to her before lifting itself in the air, *?They?ll both die because of your incompetence.?*

Kei?s eyes widen, *?No?.No?.NO! DON?T! PLEASE!!!?*

Azrael cracked his neck, *?Watch milady?.I?ll make it nice and slow!?*


----------



## Chronos (Jul 23, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l Ade l Rogue l A Place Where Evil Roams Silent*

He lifted his mask to his side as he witnessed the flames engulf the myriad without much of an effort. It's chaotic incandescent glow had been enough to soon situate screams of terror and pain among the flames of their work. Rosuto unable to fathomed entirely the fact that he had now killed hundred in one fair swoop. Indeed, their combined effort caused this, it would be dangerous to assume that they weren't the most dangerous duo he had ever witnessed, yet withing him lingered the thought that this union was simply coincidental. It hadn't been because fate weaved it's tapestry among the two, it was a man whom seemed to not value life, and dispose of them if it benefited the long run. Something Rosuto couldn't, and wouldn't want to understand. His eyes closed for a second, before Ryoko's hand placed itself on his pack ushering a few taps of congratulation. The smile she wore was similar to the others. She seemed pleased, Rosuto hadn't move his head, his eye trained on her. After she requested that they eat, Rosuto had remained silent and watched the distance. 

"Let's shower first. I doubt you'd want to go eat when half of your dressing is covered in blood." 

He requested. 

"Let's return to the hub. Also, If we're going to blend in we'll need to disguise ourselves among the majority, okay? If you want that is."

Upon thinking it, he needed a veil as well. What excuse could they use? They couldn't say they were from Konoha, that will immediately cause them to be suspicious. He brought his hand to his chin, gripping it with the index and thumb while his other arm crossed and was used a pedestal. Aching his head towards the Hyūga prisoner, he took a closer look at her physical. Her flesh ranged to a brilliant white, aside from the almost flawless complexity of its features, her age had been an enigma to him however, it seemed somewhat apparent that she was older. At least in his mind, that characteristic seemed feasible. Hair as long and fluid, charcoal black, dancing with the breeze with it rhythmic sway it adorned her mien ever so gracefully. Upon it were the eyes, the most dominant feature. Pear colored hue that glistened in the moonlight. 

Maybe this could work...

"We can't exposed we're from Konoha. But maybe... Maybe we can fool them into believing we're siblings. As long as I don't open my right eye they can't notice the Sharingan. However, the Melody Arm, maybe I can..."

He thought, but he took a look at Ryoko and stopped. Maybe this wasn't the time to worry that much about details. But they had to be careful.

"Let's just return first. Change and we can eat where ever you desire. We really did earn it."


----------



## Gaja (Jul 23, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Ren Houki*
> 
> Liquid Time: Shopping, Part V
> 
> ...



_LIQUID TIME_​
Because of this women were troublesome. That's what he thought as he saw Bitch Queen #1 and Lolita #2 go at it. Strangely enough both male genin in the store reacted the exact same way. Half-smile, one eye slightly twitching and a serious lack of words as they were joined by two very pretty, though equally spoiled, girls.

Though Mashiro didn't deny their beauty or appearance, he also probably would have complimented both of them on their looks and style but as Ren declared that he was leaving the young Sutomu though that Ren probably had a good idea there.

"I think I'll join you." The dark haired pretty boy said, even though he was semi-curious if this was going to turn in to a cat-fight. Of course there were no indications that this would get physical but you never knew, as even someone who didn't know these girls could tell that there was dislike and tension in the air. But instead he retreated a bit and joined the boy with the light colored haired.

"I'm Mashiro Sutomu. Nice to meet you. Do you know those two?" Having just gotten back to Konoha yesterday Mashiro had yet to catch up on the latest news, so he was blissfully unaware of who all these guys were. Actually judging by their appearance he would be a little surprised to find out that they were all in fact shinobi...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Liquid Time: Shopping, Part VI

________________​
Ren ignored the back and forth banter between Kagami and Edie; it pained both his ears and brain cells to listen to such garble. _"Are all rich girls this retarded?"_ he wondered to himself, picking out a navy blue jacket from a sea of clothing items. Sometimes, he legitimately felt as if he was surrounded by morons. _"Let me think. Akaya, Edie, Kagami, Makoto, Jeeha, Akane, dragon guy and romcom Fuzen boy. Then there's Ryoko, Taneda, Yukino, Satoshi, Kirisaki..."_ A slightly crestfallen expression befell his features. Eight idiots to every five vaguely intelligent people; a truly horrendous ratio. Much like how people could feel temperature drop in a room, Ren could feel his own faith in humanity being sucked away like water in a sink; it was almost legitimately depressing.

"Yeah, I know them. Edie Nakano, daughter of Natsu Nakano: billionaire tycoon and Kagami Rei, daughter of the daimyo," Ren replied to Sutomu as the other boy walked over, not bothering to hide his dismissive attitude towards the two girls.

More bad news came moments later, as the department manager finally found his way to Ren. He looked like a wreck: depressed, disappointed and very tired, which confirmed the boy's suspicions about what Edie talked to him about. It was, at this point, that he was thankful he'd strategically located himself beyond the earshot and sight of the Nakano group. Things would be a lot easier without her nonsensical screeching inside his ears. Before Fukube could even speak, the Houki preemptively struck. "If you're going to talk about breaking off the deal, then the answer is no," he said, not even looking away from his clothes.

Fukube blinked, a little stunned by this. "How did you know that's what I wanted to talk about?" he asked, his rhythm thrown off. 

Ren sighed in condescending disappointment, as if this was something he'd explained a hundred times before. "Because I'm _smart_, Mr. Hakoda, and smart people know things." He brought the jacket up into the light, a hand clutched to his chin as he carefully examined his colours.

"Then you should know tha--"

"Listen, Mr. Hadoka. Unlike his daughter, Natsu Nakano is a smart man. Despite the younger Nakano's penchant for burning his money, he's also notoriously frugal and efficient with his finances. Just show him the figures, and you'll be fine."

"But that doesn't st--"

Somehow, the balance of power between the two conversationalists had almost completely tipped into Ren's side of the scale, which both amazed and vexed the store manager.

"Stop Edie's interfering? You and I both know that she'll probably forget about this in a week. You think she's smart enough to calculate numbers above triple digits? She doesn't even know the _alphabet._ Fifty thousand or so a month is just a drop in the ocean for her, but if you're that worried, I can make our dealings untraceable and off the grid," he replied casually. Fukube was making a big fuss over nothing; such a melodramatic little man.

Fukube wanted to say something else, but bit down on his tongue. Technically, Natsu _did_ seem to approve of the deal over the phone; the demands to cut it off with Ren had been Edie's commands, not the economic king's. Of course, the female Nakano was not someone whose bad side he wanted to get on, but the blue haired boy was... well, right. It was unlikely she'd actually pay attention to any of this stuff and, even if she did get helpers, if the dealings could be done off the table, he was pretty sure he'd elude her very limited perception. Among other things, he was obligated by the contract and was pretty sure that if he violated any of the conditions, the Houki would jump on his proverbial ass. "... fine," he said resignedly, though wondered something silently. Just what the hell was this boy doing as a _shinobi_?


----------



## Gaja (Jul 23, 2014)

*Mashiro Sutomu*
Liquid Time​
Somehow this store has changed. It wasn't quite what Mashiro remembered it to be. You see back in the day that he thought back to, he saw this as an incredibly luxurious store that only the elite frequented. That's how he remembered it, classy, quiet and expensive. Looking at it now he wondered whether or not maybe he got the wrong impression about it or maybe the clientele changed?

Either way he wasn't above taking a look or two every now and then in the direction of the two girls in hopes that they would exchange harsher words or maybe more. He certainly heard what Ren said to him, but didn't get to say what he thought because the blue haired boy was approached by the store manager, and respecting that they were having a conversation Mashiro remained silent, even if the manager didn't exactly show great manners by butting in their own conversation. At least in Mashiro's opinion...

Looking back the Sutomu remained silent, though his dark colored eyes betrayed a bit of interest towards the two girls in the distance. Maybe it was the hair, maybe something else, certainly wasn't the manners...

But before he could explore those thoughts any further the Sutomu noticed that the manager had gone quiet and as such saw fit to continue his little conversation with Ren. "Is that so. I heard of them, they were a few years ahead of me at the academy. Never saw them until today..." Looking back towards the guy with the blue hair Mashiro had this look on his face. Because right now his brain was firing up at the sight of Ren looking in his direction and the dude finally realized it.

"Ummm. Ren-san? Weren't you in the academy as well? I think I remember you." It was because of the blue hair really. That and Ren did have a reputation of being a smart student with good grades, much like Mashiro was. Though it was quite obvious that Ren drew a bit more attention to himself due to his, sort of, unique hair color as opposed to Mashiro who blended in easier.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Liquid Time: Shopping, Part VII

________________​
Now that he thought about it, the Academy days seemed like such a distant memory. He'd graduated four years ago with top grades in everything except genjutsu, which he did more or less average in and never looked back since then. After he graduated from a Genin, he focused on improving himself. He moved out of the Houki Complex for independence and to stand out amongst the other candidates and began to train for the next time the promotion exams came up. During this time, he'd met many people; some he didn't like, but most others whose presence he would never admit he enjoyed and did many things. Rescue a spoiler girl from a tower, chase after cats, attempt to retrieve the maid of a business tycoon twice, teach at an academy and participate in the exams. He just never had the time to even _reflect_ on his younger days, let alone remember who was in the academy at the time. He'd mostly kept to himself, after all and never bothered to socialize much. 

So, it hardly came to a surprise to him when it turned out that Mashiro Sutomu was a person whose existence in his earlier life had slipped through the cracks of his memory. Unlike the loudmouthed Kagami Rei, the black haired boy was never someone who really stood out. Though, now that he thought about it, Ren could vaguely recall some memories of him. He was quite a skilled, well rounded individual; a jack of all trades, master of nothing deal. It was a bizarre coincidence that he'd cross each other's path again in a place like this. And with Kagami right around the corner (not that he was particularly eager to greet her again), it was almost like a small reunion. 

Though, maybe to the fortune of both of them, the Houki couldn't remember if he actually liked this guy or not. He was a lot more sullen back in the 'good old days', after all. Most of the stuff that had gone on internally in the Houki Clan affected him right around that time and greatly affected his general disposition. "Ah, yeah, I remember you now. You're the guy who moved away, right?" he asked, then tilted his head in the general direction of Kagami and Edie, who were both still bickering. 

"I have no idea how Kagami graduated, but Edie never actually went to our school. She's in the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy. Time away fuzzed up your memory, eh?" Ren added with a joke, smiling. He was surprised that Sutomu wasn't aware of who Edie was, though. She featured in a few magazines every now and again, and was spotlighted very heavily in the second phase of the exams.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 23, 2014)

*Kagami-Rei*

That Nulberry bag. One of a kind in Konoha. Her dick of a dad didn't think it was a 'wise use of taxpayer's money' Horseshit is what that was. They had income coming from other resources as well but it was totally fine for him to buy a designer toupe but not her to buy the Nulberry bag. 

Kagami though simply smiled without saying a thing as she slowly put her hand on her hip to draw her attention to the belt she was wearing. The skull belt with two diamonds in the eye sockets. Bvulgarod belt and the highest quality diamonds. Perfect clarity. Only one made. Period. A gift from the owner to her father who, in turn, gave it to Kagami as a birthday present. She knew the fact that she didn't respond to it with words but merely a gesture would make her a little irate. These two girls knew each other so well and hated every single part of what they knew. The strange thing was, that their fathers were best of friends. Through their meeting they had each tried to take the moral high ground but they simply brought the worst out in each other.  Though the money jibe was a little too much not to respond to. They had the wealth of the Fire Country banks at their disposal if needed. Money was certainly not an issue. 

"As a representative of the Daimyo, I am truly happy that the Nakano family managed to sponsor the Chuunin Exams, one would have thought though that in these prosperous times advertisements weren't necessary - unless the rumors are true that the Nakano family aren't doing so well."

"As for Cho Cho's I do believe that I have a 30% stake in the business. I don't think I'm quite ready to give up my stake. Besides, I quite like Cho Cho's the way it is and Michael is doing a wonderful job; any sort of change in management and I fear that standards would drop. Drastically." Kagami scowls at the ensemble that Edie had on. Good lord did she even own a mirror?

Kagami kept her smile on her face, despite her teeth clenching. She would call her a cunt but she had neither the depth nor the warmth.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Liquid Time]*

_*Red, red everywhere!! III - Crimson Princess*​_Once I finished telling everything I had to say, this Akari woman thought about something for some moments, what may she be thinking? According to Takao-san she has a lot of knowledge about ninja arts, and sealing techniques seems to be her specialty but that doesn?t mean that she can fix my body right? Even if she discovers what the hell went wrong when I forced the seal, can she actually make my flames to come back at least?"I see, fine I suppose I can help but first we need to wait for-"she said as she stood up but just before she could finish her sentence, the sound of the mansion?s door being opened  was heard by the three of us followed by a voice announcing someone?s arrival to the place. Please, don?t let it be another horrible quick tempered female.

*"I?m home!"*

Yep, it definitely is a girl. Hopefully she won?t be the same as this scary red-haired wench. I wouldn?t stand getting hit by two bitches for every truth my lips let out. The Uzumaki stands up and walks over towards the door as I drink from my tea, I can hear the voices of both females greeting each other as the one who was talking with us until a moment ago was welcoming the newcomer. Ugh, why a I even here? I should be raining, those Kage Bunshin and team work formations won?t get mastered alone you know? Also I still need to keep practicing how to make as many clones as possible without wasting all of my chakra there. Right now I can make fifty in one go but I end up tired, and if I use the other method, I still don?t know how many clones can each clone make so i gotta-

"My, my. Onee-sama, why didn?t you tell me we had guests?"the voice interrupts my thoughts, it is very soft, like one of those rich ladies, similar to how this Akari wench sounded before starting to deliver blows to my head revealing her true colors. Turning to look at the person who just arrived I simply-WOW-I kinda like got struck by something I can?t explain but -WOW- only thing i was able to say was: 

"...wow..." 

"Oh my, isn?t that Takao-san? It?s been a while."she greeted my teacher who only raised a hand as an answer. Then she walked over to me and smiled before going around and sitting between Takao-san and myself since we weren?t sit particularly close."Good afternoon, my name is Uzumaki Urara. " she says extending her hand to shake mine."U-uchiha Akaya." I say while grabbing her hand with my trembling one. , however, before me a girl older than me. She is wearing a school uniform, which I have seen before -somewhere- but I don?t really give a damn. She has wonderful blue eyes, the same color as the person she just called sister, the same with that long crimson hair, that expression in her face. 



Shit, my face feels hot. What the heck is going on? In the middle of my confusion I hear how she giggled a little while looking at me, she is hiding her mouth behind her hand, she even has style to make fun of someoen I suppose "My, you?re really cute aren?t you?"she says. Cute? As in that kind of cute? I can feel how my cheeks burn even more as she says it. I have been called scum, plague, delinquent, brat, called insults I myself often use. If it is something good, the princess sometimes told me that I was kinda good looking when i wasn?t frowning and growling to everyone around, but cute? And seriously what?s wrong with my cheeks? Probably I?m starting to get sick, I don?t like this sensation.

"Akaya-kun, she is eighteen years old and is Akari?s younger sister, as she told you, her name is Urara."is what takao-san said but I?m barely paying attention to whatever he is saying."She is in her last year at the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy and after she graduates, she will present a promotion exam to be a jounin."this time it is the monster woman who speaks but being honest I can?t give a damn in this very moment.

"Pleased to be acquainted with you,Akaya-kun."

"Y-yeah...A-A pleasure for me too" I said as my bangs covered my eyes, wait what the heck am I looking at he thighs? Hell no! I won?t become a damn pervert like Kaito-senpai I definitely won?t.

"Could you stop looking at my sister with those lewd eyes of yours?"


----------



## Laix (Jul 24, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
- _Break Free_-
*PART 20











*Edie  wasn't entirely sure what these two had going on but it was disturbing  to say the least. Additionally, she was being dragged into what she  viewed as a domestic dispute, mostly because of the crazed bitch Charlie  Lays _(who was currently resembling a smashed, smeared egg) _and the  red-headed boy who stood next to her with his eyes widened and his heart  thumping fast. She could see he cared for Kei. He was genuinely worried  for her, frightened even. Truthfully told, the heiress couldn't fathom  this sort of emotion. There wasn't any words she could find to describe  it other than silly.

Going  through all this effort, all this risk just for one girl? But didn't  she do the same just now for Kyo? No, that was different. They had a  mutual enemy. It was_ teamwork_, not a rescue mission. There was a major difference in Edie's world.

Azrael  let out a bored sigh. This guy was menacing. His mere presence left an  unsettling feeling with Edie that she could only put down to not knowing  how he worked or who he was. "*Then for being such a troublesome  lady...*" With a simple snap of his fingers, his jacket attached itself  to the captured Kei and began levetating with her. "*They'll both die  because of your incompetence.*"

Her  innocent blue eyes spread with shock. She began begging, pleading,  screaming for him to reconsider but it fell on deaf ears. Edie tightened  her fists, prepared for an attack.

Azrael  cracked his neck. "*Watch m'lady... I'll make it nice and slow!*" The  great brute pounded his fists together before charging towards the two.  While he was slow, Edie knew from the way he effortlessly crushed  Charlie's head he was strong. The messy remains of her brain matter were  still on the floor and a present trip hazard, forcing the genin to be  extra careful with her moves. 

Kyo on the other hand had been waiting for this all night. His body was on edge to the highest degree but it was the perhaps the fear pushing him to act. There was the large chunk of him that wanted to save Kei but it was bickering with the other parts that wanted to attack and live for another day. The prince swallowed the rising lump in his throat, ignoring the boiling rage in his stomach. Lowering his body, he assumed a stance that involved steadying his breathing and focusing his chakra. 

_(All I want to do is protect them...)_

That's all he wanted to do. Even if Azrael survived, it wouldn't matter - as long as Kei and Edie were fine, he would be fine. This is why with all the strength he could muster he launched himself at their brutish opponent, leaving a trail of dust in his wake. Blades of blood forged on his arms, Kyo swung hard but sloppily with all his might, trying to end it in just one strike. 

For once, Edie felt like the intelligent Chūnin Leader. She knew Kyo's messy attack wasn't going to work and was only going to end in tragedy. "Wait! Kyo, we need to attack right! You can't just go rushing in like that then expect me to heal you!!" Knowing he wouldn't listen, the blonde cursed the boy's existence and tried to dash up towards them in an attempt to stop Minami before it got bad.

"_*Nice... Nice...*_"

With a simmer on his face, Azrael caught the belligerent teen by the throat and held him into the air, much to the horror of Kei who continued screaming and resisting. 

"_*The designs are almost awe-inspiring,*_" He admitted, examining Kyo's biological weapon. 

Gritting his teeth, Kyo tried to slam his second blade into the monster's chest with a cross of his arms. Azrael simply caught that one too.

"_*They have two different designs!*_" The villain was putting on a sarcastic tone, speaking like an excited child in disturbing contrast to the situation at hand. He had Kei and Kyo at his mercy while Edie felt powerless to do anything. 

"_*Shame but it seems I'm going to have to break these peices of art.*_"

 As his crimson eyes enlarged, Azrael shattered his weapons with a delighted smirk. It sounded like glass being crushed as the tiny specs of hardened blood fell to the ground, where it dissolved into it's liquid form. He looked defeated, like a piece of his soul had just been crushed before him. Edie knew he could recreate countless amounts of these yet he looked so disheartened and upset over what was essentially the destruction of a copy. She could only assume it was because he wasn't used to losing that he was actually sad for his _pride_, which may as well have been crushed between the brute's fingertips. 

"I told you Kyo, didn't I!?" The Nakano barked, only to be cut off by a wailing, hysterical shrine maiden. 

"_*KYO!! RUN!!*_" She yelped, but it was useless. Kyo was completely at mercy to the stranger, whose face he dared to glance at. There was a gruff look about him, with dirt on his skin probably from where he'd been struggling with Kei and a crazed, ear-to-ear smile on his face. Raising his muscular leg, he delivered a firm boot to Kyo's gut that forced the blood from his throat and launched him down the hallway like a skipped stone across water. 

_*CRASH*_
​
He barely missed Edie who only just managed to leap out of the way, soaring over Charlie's remains and landing near the hole in the corridor that was created in very similar circumstances. What would've usually resulted in broken bones and an inability to fight was closely avoided by the clever application of Kyo's kekkei genkai, which he used to form a layer of crystallized blood that soaked up a lot of the force. The boy was in pain but he could still fight.

"_*Now there's only you...*_"

That menacing tone struck Edie like a slap to the face. She looked over at the giant who was now overshadowing her, flexing his muscles with a wet grin on his lips. Just like Kyo, he grabbed the girl by her throat this time and held her off the ground.

"_*You're a pretty girl... But you're nothing compared to Kei! You look like too much of a whore...*_" 

"Fuck you!" The sassy heiress spat in his face, bringing silence to the hallway. She watched with slight regret as the lick of saliva trickled down his unamused face. 

"_*Dirty little bitch, proving me right. You really are just a cheap whore and the world despises your kind. I should just put you out of your misery!!*_" He twitched his arm holding her up, attempting to end her life with a snap of her petite neck. However, this girl was a fighter.

With her hands filled with chakra, Edie gripped his arm and began a battle of strength between the two. He was trying to twist his arm, she was trying to break his arm. 

"E-Edie..." Kei couldn't help but watch in awe at how this girl was putting up such a strong resistance compared to Kyo, the boy whom she admired for his battle prowess. It was at that moment when the wealthy heiress and the shrine maiden made eye contact, their blue eyes locking for just a second. 

_(This is all your fault...!)
(This is all my fault...!)_
​
_*SNAP*_
​
"_*... You're pretty strong though, I'll give you that!*_"


A blank, lifeless stare was now being returned to Kei whose tears intensified with her screams. Because of that moment, that single moment of eye contact and that single moment of weakness, Edie's neck had been broken by the villain and her body was dropped to the ground like a rag doll.

"_*Right, m'lady...*_" Azrael turned around to face his 'Lady', who was shaken with her face sore and stained with fresh tears. Her eyes were still spread with horror, which the man assumed was because she was shocked from witnessing her friends deaths.

However, it was a look of positive surprise rather than horror.

_*SMASH*_
​
Azrael fell to the ground, destroying the tiles underneath him from the sheer weight of his build. The way he fell however wasn't like he slipped - it was like he was dragged.

"Charlie made _exactly_ the same mistake..."

Gripping his right ankle was Edie Nakano, alive but not quite well. There was red markings on her neck from where he had choked her and she was looking tired from chakra exhaustion. There was still enough in her to drag this bastard back down to Earth.

But even after that, Kei's look of surprise didn't falter. There was still something else.

"Kyo, _*NOW!!*_"

_*BOOM*_
​
With an explosive tag, Kyo burst through the ceiling directly above Azrael, his arms coated with blades of blood. He came plunging downwards, ready to end this villain once and for all---!

​


----------



## Laix (Jul 24, 2014)

​ 
_Ryoko Hyūga_
*STARS IN*
_*KILL KONGOU*_
 *PART VIII

*
The two chose to travel by the rooftops as it would draw less attention to their attire and, by extension, prevent any questions being raised. As they got further away from the burning strip club, the Fuzengakure officials finally began to arrive to deal with the scene. They were safe.

"If you worried about fooling them..." Ryoko began, bringing up Rosuto's earlier point about deceiving the public. "Then why don't we just... Uh..." Her cheeks began to blush furiously. "... Say we're a... couple?"

Realising how ridiculous that sounded upon hearing it, Ryoko quickly tried to clarify her point. "_Forgive me!_ What I mean is... Well, it'll be difficult convincing them we're siblings and it seems so much trouble to go through in covering up our identity. Then again, this all seems unnecessary of me, so sorry again!"

Her rambling didn't stop. Ryoko wasn't even aware she was doing it now. "I was just thinking because I don't really want to stay in that crappy place Natsu provided for us... It stinks and it's furnishing is bare bones at best. He left us money to purchase any additional things we may need of which we still have around three quarters left after buying these clothes." They bounced off the roof of a nearby club, propelling their bodies high into the midnight sky of Fuzen before landing on the four-star Miyebashi Inn. Ryoko stopped in her tracks, prompting Rosuto to do the same before turning to him with a sheepish smile on her face. 

"We're standing on top of a four-star inn with a dedicated hot springs, a built in restaurant and king-sized beds. You was right - we have earned it, so why go easy on the spending?" With a smirk, Ryoko ruffled about in her pouch and pulled out the remaining notes they have left, waving it about with glee. "Plus, there's nothing I would love more than rinsing out Natsu's money... With what little time I have left and all."

There it was again, that thought. After this slave-driving mission was done, it was back to prison to serve her thirty-year-plus sentence for Ryoko Hyūga. If she was truthfully honest, it wouldn't hurt so bad if she was truly guilty, like if she'd murdered a family in cold blood or been dealing drugs and destroying a community. Yes, Ryoko had killed but what ninja hasn't? She hadn't murdered anyone innocent. In fact, every single person she's killed has or had been associated with Kongou, a dangerous international criminal and also the man she's been tasked with killing by Natsu Nakano, a man who is supposed to be one of the 'good guys' and also the man who helped put her in prison. 

She couldn't help but admire this twisted world they lived in. 

Public relations. That's what everything was about these days. It didn't matter what you did; as long as the public didn't know, it was going to be fine. By that logic, shouldn't the general civilian public be the strongest force in the world? You'd think so but it can only take one person to destroy an entire village as history has proven.

Even the Hokage felt like just another civilian in this situation. Natsu was definitely above the Hokage. He probably had the Hokage doing odd jobs for him on the sly. Then there's Freyja and whatever dodgy dealing they've got going on. 

Hell, why was she even thinking about this? It wouldn't matter. Ryoko was going back to those four cold walls whether she liked it or not. Looking up at Rosuto, she realised that the best thing she could do right now was use her limited freedom to enjoy herself. Heck, her eighteenth birthday was coming up in a week.

 She may as well celebrate it now.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 24, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[The Truth Behind Lies IV, Prison Queen Bee]​
_One Week Later_

It was inching closer and closer to noon and at the Konoha Detention Facility two things were in full swing. The first was a Shift add, every since the successful break in on Level Five a week prior the higher ups deemed it necessary to have more guards on duty. Well, more than just the handful that they had been using up until this point. This meant that every four hours new personnel would clock in to help patrol the compound. The second thing was lunch was about to be served to the inmate populace. A small framed man with glasses, standing on a walkway that overlooked the lunch room, stood with his arms propped on the railing. Looking down as convicts started to pile in he yawns loudly.  "Don't do that now, you'll make me tired, and I'm just getting here." a voice trailed.

The thin man looks up a give a half smile, well it was more of a smirk than anything. "Hisoka, you're back early. How's the Mrs.?" is asked. The taller man pinched the bridge of his nose. "The Mrs. is why I'm back, she's fine though. The new baby is good to, I'm the proud papa of a baby girl now" is replied with a wide grin. "Bah, if I had a catch like Arisu I'd have stayed home the extra four days." is shot back with an even wider grin, "I'd agree too, but the baby is driving both of us crazy. I feel sorry for her, but I used the excuse of the Break In called people off vacations." is stated.

"You're a bastard for treating your wife like that, though you are in for a treat. While you were gone we got two new level fivers." is stated as more and more convicts crowded below them. "Yeah I heard, the Hyuga bitch and some Diplomat Killer.", "Well, I guess it has been on the news, but.. hey speak of the devil. Look, there is the blonde now." is stated a finger sliding pass Hisoka's shoulder. The man turns to see the doors being flung wide open for a ... small girl? "That's the girl that killed the diplomat? What she doing off level five?", "She was deemed safe for general mingling at lunch, that isn't the best part though. Watch." is stated. 

A whole entourage of inmates swarmed Suzume holding the large double doors open for her. A small half smile sat about her features as she walked into the room. A soft cherry scent came off her freshly shampooed hair. Atop her head a black  bow sat that was eerily reminiscent of the red one that she wore on the outside. It was fluffed and made of another inmate's silk shirt. Flowing off her body was a soft a silk orange dress. It was made in the traditional colors of the prison, but tailor made for her by a fellow inmate. It's folds accented her body nicely from her collar to the hem that fell just pass the Samurai's knees. 

A black buttoned vest with frills toped the outfit off and made her look more like a celebrity than an actual prisoner. It wasn't something she'd wear on the outside. But in here it was the best she was going to get. Behind her a large man walked carrying two trays, his and Suzume's. His name was Iwao  and is a level four convict imprisoned for rape and murder. But now, he was the bitch carrying food for his master. The girl walked with an air of confidence and a swagger that beguiled the fresh guard that stood above them, "Wha?", "Just watch, it gets better." is stated as a woman with dark blue hair wadded through the crowd around Suzume to make it to the girl.  The blonde's baby blue eyes met the woman's dark navy's and she nodded as her place is taken at Suzume's right.

Walking up to a table the young girl pulls her hands to her hips and shifts her weight. "And what have we here? Peasants are at *My* table." is uttered like a crack of a whip.  A growl rolled and a man much, much larger than Suzume pulled himself up from his seat. "What do you want piss ant?" is growled. This man was Jirou the Strangler. His stone chiseled nose cut down onto Suzume. "Foot Massaging-Chan, tell this peasant what he is doing wrong." is sassed while she pulled a hand from her hips. A finger waved in the air while she pointed to the seat the man just stood from. Iwao swallowed hard, Jirou's stare scared him shitless. "Foot Massaging-Chan?!" is snapped and he quickly steps forward. 

_-One Week Earlier_

Suzume sat all alone in the corner of the lunchroom. Tears streamed down her face as she looked at the empty tray that sat before her. She had just been released into the general populace for lunches. A twisted play from Freyja to break the young girl behind Natsu's back. The man wasn't a monster and seemed to be having second thoughts about having such a young girl imprisoned like that. Sadly for Suzume, Freyja has used her influence over the man to keep her here. And that is why she sat, nearly in a tizzy over being bullied by the hardened criminals and having her food taken from her, "What is such a sweet looking girl doing in this place?" it was an almost motherly voice which brought Suzume's gaze up. It was a woman with long flowing dark navy hair with eyes to match. Setting across from her she offers the child some of her food. "So, what are you in for?" is asked as she crossed her hands over her face. ~


----------



## Chronos (Jul 24, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l Ade l Rogue l A Place Where Evil Roams Silent*

Their feet surfed the ceiling of the villages underground, the red light district. Although they managed to almost wipe out the entirety of the gang within the building. Some managed to see their facade. Noting whom deal the initial strike, and who later caused the eruption of the building. Rosuto, mind numbed at the idea. He simply didn't want to deal with this any more. As his feet coursed through the surface of each building with sift footing, Ryoko spoke. Her turned his head to witness her mien, a flush color of darkened rose colored her cheeks. 

"We what?" 

She had requested that they fake being a couple... Which honestly held more meaning than that of a sibling. He just hoped to see if he could find some contacts or something. She went into further detail, there was also something that she kept doing. Something that he didn't quite understand honestly. He crossed his arms and after witnessing her pull the bill Natsu had provided them, there was an innocent gleam through that sheepish smile of her's. Two thing came to his mind, before, after a long time. He began to laugh honestly.

"Why are you apologizing so often? It's not like I bite... Well, not like I'd bite someone who's done nothing to me."

Laughter, it wasn't something he'd had much experience with, it was soft, mild and although true, it still leaned towards a chuckle than actual laughter. It was nice... But those memories. A time painted in gray, smeared in blood and tragedy. The recurring nightmare that played countless upon his mind. The faces of men, of all of which he was forced to kill. His hand had spilled more blood that what it had saved. He was a danger, he was a demon. He didn't like it. In the end of his tunnel there where simply blurred lines, no images. Paved in bodies that held no souls, his eyes had soon turned dim. 










​
"It's... okay."

As those words came out of his mouth, the image of a small girl, one of which was about if not the same age as he. A girl of darkened flesh, her smile was the same. Brilliant. But something about it, something veiled it with a darkness that he couldn't really understand. 

Zyana.

Prior to this was the time this man of the metallic limb met with her for the third time. A glass wall, invisible, stood before the two, she refused him. Words as icy and sharp as the stalagmites of Yukigakure's caverns. He couldn't feel emotion emanate from her. And there is where he witnessed yet another failure ensue... It weighed him, slightly.

Another came, a girl of blonde with a ribbon adorning her hair. Eyes that measured the boy's in hue, a brilliant gleam, her smile was also similar. All holding pain withing them, all holding a secret. A secret that would metastasize whilst he ventured in his own route of self-hatred. 

Kirisaki. 

What has he been doing?      

A man who veiled the darkness itself made a entrance into his life, a boy no older than him as well. A man who enjoyed the cramp space of evil. The true of the two who's power bequeathed shadows. The boy responsible for his arm. Responsible for aiding him in his decent. 

Zansatsu.

And now, Ryoko. Another girl whom held the same smile, who held the same demons. Who probably held the same principles... Someone he wanted to save. As his eyes rose, and she walked pass him to head towards the reception that was several stories beneath the two. He halted her.

"Ryoko."

He spoke. 

"Would you forgive me-- No, that's not right." 

He couldn't find the proper words to truly portray this emotion that evoked within him. Two soul he truly failed came to mind, a woman, tall and beautiful, of hair plastered the same hue as his, eyes of same pigment. Blood that truly they shared, an equality of which only could be only known as blood ties, his mother. And secondly, his summon. A girl, so innocent, and the pedestal that held him into sanity. Two souls who departed because of his incompetence. Two souls he wouldn't ever forget. The despair of the man that took them, and the sadness and fear that came before it. All those people he had truly released from his life, the village he had set aside, the forced that he had made his own, the failures that piled up. 

There was one thing that was certain to him at least. Ryoko, the girl before him, the chuunin ninja that had been caught up in this mess along side him. Was innocent. 

All of this was portrayed, in a single sentence... 

"Forgive me, if one day I fail to be your savior as well..."


----------



## Kei (Jul 24, 2014)

_
[Until Now...And For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kei and Kyo]
_​


That moment in time where everything slows down, where nothing mattered, and only for that second, for that one second all four people were aware what was going on. Her mind was running at a million miles per second, it took every last bit of detail and processed everything that was being unfolding in her line of sight. She saw Kyo?s eyes as they widen in fear, the smirk that was on Azrael?s face, and most importantly Kyo?s arm that was held in a grip by Azrael. 

*?Didn?t I tell you that wouldn?t work on me?? *He asked before scratching his ear with his free hand, looking away from the boy and looking at Kei, *?I?ll show you, please mistress watch as your loyal servant show you a fraction of his power.?*

Kei eyes widen, but before she could even let out a scream, Kyo beat her to the punch, *?AUUGGGHHHHH!?* His scream pierced the night air like a knife violently tearing into Kei?s chest. In truth the boy didn?t want to scream, he didn?t want to show an ounce of pain, but as his arm resembled that of a broken limb didn?t help it. In his heart he wanted to be strong, for the two girls in front of him, but his mind was screaming at him to launch away and then get a safe distance away from this manic.

*?People get hurt when the lady tries to be a martyr. Do you understand, milady?? *He turned Kyo towards her, his mangled arm made Kei wince in pain, *?One of them would have at least survived the experience if you just made a choice, what did you think would happen if I took you with me when you asked me too, did you think I was actually going to let them live??*

Kei didn?t say anything, of course she believed that he was going to let them go, if it was her he wanted then wouldn?t the best route go the least blood shed route? Although she saw his piercing blue eyes staring at her, and she realized?.This was all her fault?.

He wasn?t going to allow them to survive if she went with him, she was stupid! Even a blind person could see the obvious routes in front of the, but she threw herself blindly at his feet thinking that it was the best course of action. Azrael was planning to kill them because they saw everything, they saw his face, and they saw Charlie die, what idiot would casually let someone go after that even if they got what they wanted and that was when Azrael smiled.

*?You understand now don?t you?.The clear paths that you failed to see in front of your eyes.?* Kei looked down at the ground, there was no chance of saving them, even if she wanted to, but now she was just prolonging their suffering. She was an idiot?.If she could cry at this point she would, but now it was too late because her eyes began to sting anytime she blinked.* ?How about this?.I?ll give you another chance??*

Kei looked back up at Azrael, her eyes red and puffy, she looked like a mess, but she was listening and that all he wanted. He held the boy up by the arm, Kyo dangled like a rag doll that she seen countless times being dragged around by little girls. He seemed in so much pain, even breathing seemed to bring him pain, and now his arm?.If she could lessen it?.If she could do something?

_?Choose?.The boy or the girl?.? _​
Kei felt her body go limp, to sacrifice one to save another, but she couldn?t even clench her fist in rage, or cry out in confusion. She just laid their limp, but there wasn?t anything she could do, she was weak, and relied on others a lot. Even now, she had place her hopes on getting another chance, and those two to save her?Weak?Weak?She was so weak?

Kyo looked up at her and then back down at Edie, he couldn?t deal with it, he couldn?t stand Kei looking the way she was, and the thought of seeing Edie like she was when Charlie shot her, and he couldn?t repeat that. Healing abilities or not, he couldn?t see her go through that, but as he looked up at Kei, he felt a slight twinge in his heart?. 

*?DON?T YOU DARE KEI!? *Kyo yelled up at her, the girl looked at him and his heart constricted on itself, but he had to give her something, *?BELIEVE! BELIEVE IN ME! IF NO ONE ELSE! BELIEVE THAT I CAN SAVE YOU AND EDIE!?*

Even as he hung helplessly, he wanted to give them both hope, and if it was false hope, it was better than nothing. Kei looked at him, and Kyo realized she wasn?t looking at him, but at something else, when they were in the hallway she was looking at that same thing and Kyo realized it was his heart. He pushed back all his fear, all his pride, all his worries as he looked her right in her eyes, and when she looked back he could see tears welling up in her eyes?

He was an idiot?.and he could die?.They both knew that, but even now he was protecting her?

He was protecting her even as he was at the line, he was protecting the both of them, and here she was about to open her mouth. Kei wanted to laugh at her own shamefulness, but every part of her body was in pain. 

Azrael frowned, *?REALLY WITH WHAT POWER!??*

Kei shot up and Azrael slammed Kyo on the ground by his broken arm, *?WITH WHAT POWER CAN YOU PROTECT! WHAT?! WHAT!??* Azrael was slowly becoming enraged, Kei was at that borderline, if she just had a push, she would have chosen, but now, he would have to go back to square one,* ?LOOK AT YOURSELF! YOU ARE NOTHING BUT A CHEW TOY!?*

*?WITH WHAT POWER CAN YOU PROTECT ANYONE????*​
He constantly slammed Kyo on the ground and dragged him a bit, each time Kei screamed and begged, each time he would slam down and drag him. When he was done, when he was sure the boy was teetering on that line he picked him up and looked him straight in the eye.

*?Do you have an answer now boy??*​
Kyo spat up blood, dirt and everything was mixed with his wounds, but somehow he still managed to smile, because they were looking at him. They were looking at him?.

?Yeah?.? Kyo wounds didn?t allow him to be cocky, but it allowed him to smile, *?This is my power?.?*

Azrael looked down at Kyo hand and saw a paper bomb in it, _?Ha?.?_

*BOOM*

_?KYO!?_​
Kyo was flung back and slammed deep within the ground, as the smoke cleared Azrael hands were burnt, but he stood there clearly un-phased and highly annoyed.

*?Bastard?.? *He cursed he stepped forward, but out of nowhere he stopped and looked up at Kei, he snapped his fingers and the jacket released her dropping her to the ground, and without a second wasted  even as blood was just beginning to flow back to her legs, she stumbled and made it to Kyo?s side. Azrael frowned was apparent, but he sighed, *?I have to go now kiddos, another job needs my attention, and I can?t take milady with me.?*

He looked over at Kei, she had grabbed Kyo?s head and cradled it in her arms, but she didn?t once turn back to him. Azrael sighed as a portal of darkness opened up under him?.

He looked at Edie and smiled, _*?Start counting down your days?.?*_ He warned before his head completely disappeared. 

?I?m sorry?I?m sorry! I?m sorry! I?m sorry!? Kei held Kyo tightly against her body as she cradled him as close as she could, ?I?m sorry!?

_*?I?m so sorry!?​*_


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Liquid Time]*

_*Red, red everywhere!! IV - Crimson Runt*​_"Could you stop looking at my sister with those lewd eyes of yours?"

Caught red handed, someone? Shit now what is it? I have no freaking idea of who just interrupted me but for some reason I have more desire to kill that person than actually be grateful. These people should do something, one after another appear like damn roaches. By what i just heard, the person is male and the voice is quite irritating. "Stop doing what?" I ask before turning in the direction the voice came from. What I get to see doesn?t surprise me, just like I thought there is some brat posing cool as he looks at me with a hateful stare. Red hair, blue eyes, yeah definitely a sibling of these two. He is using pretty casual clothes contrary to his sisters so I assume he is the kind who trie sto look like a bad boy or he simply doesn?t give a damn.  "You deaf? Uchiha. I told you to stop looking at my sis while thinking of dirty things!"he said and walked until he stood in front of me.

"I-I wasn?t doing that, dumbass. And anyway who the heck are you?"I replied and stood up as well, by what I can see i am taller than him by a few centimeters"And so? Midget."I say and he suddenly takes my by my shirt, seriously why the violence"Wah, you didn?t say that. You wanna fight or what?!"shaking off his hand I join my forehead with his as we start to put some force into it"Try me little runt."

*POW!*

"Cut it out already, you idiots!!"

*"OUCH!! WHAT THE HELL, BITCH?!"*

*BAM!!*

Fuuuuuuuck!! What?s wrong with this wench? Can?t she solve anything without resorting to violence?! And what?s with that monstruous strength? I thought she sucked when it came to physical abilities."Onee-sama, you shouldn?t be so harsh on them. Akkun barely recovered from last time."she said tryng to calm down the demon and Akkun? Since when does she has such confidence with me to use that name?"That?s right, sis!! Last time i almost died."he almost died? what? So this is Akkun? Seeing my confused expression, Urara-san helped us to stand up as Akari-san explained. "This brat here"she said taking the red-haired boy?s head with wrestling lock"Is the youngest member of the family, his name is Uzumaki Akashi."



*cough**cough*

"I can introduce myself. Yes, my name is Uzumaki Akashi, I?m fourteen years old and I graduated from the academy this year."he graduated this year? Well, I can?t say much without knowing why, but something tells me he is just a loser."And you, Uchiha, you may fool my sisters because Akari-neesan is too stupid to notice and Urara-neechan is too naive but you won?t fool me. I?ll make sure that you don?t get near my sis."Tsk, what the fuck is wrong with this retard? I was just looking at her!! Is that a crime now?"Yeah whatever. Urara, you are helping me to give this brat a check up, so go and prepare the room."the beautiful red-haired girl nodded and left not before excusing herself,"And you kid, follow her. I will go get some things for the procedure, and when I arrive I want you without your shirt. Get it?" if I didn?t know what this was for I would probably be upset...I?m still not comfortable with the idea of two strangers seeing me half naked though. Then I followed Urara-san

"WAIT!! This is exactly what I wanted to prevent! And even more its the two of you. You perverted intruder, you aren?t satisfied with Urara-neechan but also with A-"

"I TOLD YOU TO CUT IT OUT!!"

*Pum!*

"You have to give him some praise. He still has his brain almost intact after all this years."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 25, 2014)

*Rosuto l Ade l Rogue l Jeet Kune Do LT*

His hands forced themselves into his disposition, as another rocketing start, his feet at it's apex, a thrust of the arm aimed towards the skull, the man whom seemed to have paced with a loose stand, almost mocking, an intrepid dance almost, had brought his arm, up, his feet now grounded as his knee bent, his fist held up upon waist level, finger curled into a ball as his opposite arm had halted the incoming fist with a slap to the bent of the arm, much like before the force of impact had diminished entirely, stopped, almost disappeared from his arm, with the other, this man's feet slid above the other is a 180 degree turn, upon stomping the earth, the opposite hand had pounded the stomach of the boy, not causing an immediate sensation, but soon a burst after impact caught his breath, bringing him to his feet placing both arms across his stomach, his eyes widen in the anguished pain that cycled on his organs. His abdomen had burst into a flame, the pain grew with the passing, similar to a train wreck it's as if hell broke loose. 

He stood on his feet, fighting against this force, this tremendous display of raw power. His teeth clenched, his eyes focused as the man leaped a slight meters away and began to pace once more in this fashion.

"Uwooooo" 

As his hands formed exposed the index and pinky once more, he could witness every single muscle in his body flex in the immense focus this man held. Such perfect control over one's own mass of strength, nothing other than a genius could closer to describe the man's power. His breath began to steady, soon his pain became bearable, his eyes trained themselves towards the distance, but before he could note there was a movement ushered. The man brought his body forward, a leap and like a cannon, he had fired a kick that aimed to his mien, unable to react quick enough, he hands crossed on his head, and closed his eyes. 

"HWAACHAA!!!" 

The impact had severely caused a shock wave to spread, unable to keep his footing, his body lunched towards the distance, the his arm caused a massive clang at the force, the speed ranged to almost a hundred miles per hour, soon the inertia was so powerful he couldn't quite fathom its massive core. Turning,  his feet planted themselves on the stone that stood meters away from him, upon placing his feet, the sound of shattering earth had reached his ears, almost a perfect slice in between the center of the earth. His eyes turned, and witnessed this, what the hell had just happened, it wasn't his forced that broke it, it was a mixture of his weight and the man's kick. 

Not only did he held a peculiar skill, he as well held a magnificent show of strength, precision, dexterity and training. His mind ha morphed with his body, and become a completely perfect entity almost. But, this enraged the boy, pushing at the apex of his strength, the pinnacle, the stone had shattered entirely under his push, coursing the skies and twist his body, turning before swinging a spin kick towards his throat, the man pulled his head backwards, and soon found himself meeting the ground, his back soothingly landing, as he pushed upwards and landed once more upon his feet.

Rosuto's feet met the ground, a sweep to halt his movement combined with several turned to place himself facing this benevolent man. He threw another combination of fast attacks. A fist to the plexus, a knee to the chin, a round house towards the temple, a sweep kick the heel, a back-flip vertical spin kick towards the center of his head. 

The first strike had been intercepted, a series of slaps that ranged from the bent of his arm, a twist of his arm towards his chest and then lowered, soon the knee was met with the palm that was soon brought to null as his foot, pushed the extension of Rosuto's leg. All forced escaped him, soon as the round house came, he positioned himself in front, both hand inches away from his chest as his hand took the force of it all, but soon a push with the same force had been ushered, what was this? A technique that not only took away the men's strength, but used it against it? He had been witnessing the entirety of this battle with his eyes. Nothing, there was no exertion of chakra, no use of it in the slightest honestly. Then how? How was this even possible?

The final kick had brought off the boys inertia, forcing a drop kick into his skull, he knew he couldn't block this, it was impossible. But much to his surprise the man had already commenced his series of movements, slight strikes and taps with light grapples and twist of the foot causing it to loose all it's force. Soon a added effect, a twist, he grabbed his hand foot and caused him to spin under the influence of power. 

"You hold no form. You fight wildly with your fist holding grudges and anger. Fancy, powerful, but it holds no fluidity, no true passion. Like the winds it flows, but you convert it to storms. A shape." 

"What do you mean?"

The man rushed and in an instance, blitzing through the Sharingan itself, his hand placed a single inch from his chest, he witnessed the unveiling of hell itself. 

"You must be shapeless, formless, like water. When you pour water in a cup, it becomes the cup. When you pour water in a bottle, it becomes the bottle. When you pour water in a teapot, it becomes the teapot. Water can drip and it can crash."

His fingers extended, before withing the strike of a single second...

"One-inch Punch."

But soon his hand drifted towards his side, a large stone had soon met a force that only from an inch away had burst it out of existence. Blowing it under an unexplainable force. This is the first time in many years... that Rosuto has experienced fear.

"HYAAAA!!!!!!"

This was true strength.

"Sir... What is your name?"

"You have failed to give yours, son." 

"I'm... Rosuto Ivery."

"Ah, ah, ah."

"...Rosuto Tamashī"

The man rose from his stance. And smiled.

"That's more like it. I'm Lee"

"Could you teach me! The Jeet Kune Do."

The man crossed his hands and witnessed the gleam of the boy's heterochromatic eyes. He rose his brow and questioned for a second. But soon. 

"Become water, student."

"Yes, sensei."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Liquid Time]*

_*Red, red everywhere!! V - Scars*​_"Are you sure we have to do it like this? I don?t wanna take off my clothes, honestly."is what the boy says while standing in the middle of an emptied room which had a bunch of symbols and equations around. Right where the black-haired Uchiha is, below his feet one can find a circle which actually is the symbol of the Uzumaki Clan. At this point Akari and Urara were already inside the room with him. The idea was to give a quick check to the jinchuriki?s seal in order to discover the reason behind the boy?s loss of his fire release and the apparently blocked path of the biju?s chakra towards his body since seemingly, only enough to keep the ilness of the kid at bay was capable to keep flowing in. A bit anxious at the fact that he would have to reveal his upper body to two strangers - who he has deemed as a Demon and an Angel respectively - Akaya was trying to persuade the oldest Uzumaki to find a way for the procedure to be a little different. They were in a time where even something like the mechanical arm that Rosuto was wielding could be created, technology was advancing in transportation, medicine and even for military purposes but apparently there were still things that should be done the old ways.

"I?m telling you it is not possible! According to Takao, the seal has been engraved on your chest. I need to get in touch with it to make a proper analysis."is what the blue-eyed woman replied clearly shutting down any sort of negotiation that the quick tempered lad could have in mind. Akaya got even more nervous, he didn?t want them to see him."Akaya-kun, please do everything Onee-sama says. We won?t do anything bad to you, and this will make the check up to be faster."she said with a tender smile, politely aksing the boy to cooperate. Being hit with the words of the woman that also made him feel nervous but because of completely different reasons, the young anbu only let out a heavy sigh as he prepares himself mentally. Slowly he starts to take off the red long sleeved shirt he was wearing. The sleeves were rolled up a bit, so not much of his arms could be seen for the moment.

Finally taking of his cloth, he closes his eyes. He didn?t want to see the reaction of the females to the sight. With the girls, if they were capable of opening their eyes abit more, they were sure that their eyeballs would pop out from their skulls. The sight simply wasn?t something pleasant and actually, although they didn?t know the reason of what they were witnessing, a boiling anger began to build within them. In the ninja world it was not that strange for people to have messed up bodies, some would even have limbs taken away but most of them were already experienced shinobi who had been in the most dangerous sceneries and yet, they weren?t able to explain how that fourteen-year-old teen?s life must have been so far to end up like that. 

 But among all of those two stood out immediately, a big one on his abs - the one caused by Ryo at the Forest of Death - and  This last scar inflicted to him when he was a child by that rare species of tiger he killed not too long ago during one of his missions.

"What on earth..."was all that he heard coming from Akari before he would sit on the floor and cross his legs"Please don?t ask anything. Can we start already?"he said pretty much begging to the sisters not to make any sort of questions regarding what they were observing. It was obvious, not only he wasn?t allowed to tell anything but he didn?t want to explain anything himself either. For Akaya those marks were proof of his existence, proof that what he was living was true and not just some sort of crude dream. Those scars that Matatabi either didn?t want to heal or wasn?t able to heal at the time, were proof of the sweat and blood he left behind during missions, during trainings, during punishments, but over all, they were proof of the perseverance and sheer will power he possessed. Before the petition of the boy, both Uzumaki women kept whatever they could say for themselves and began to make some hand seals at the same time. Then Urara approched Akaya?s back and placed her hands on his body. A bit of hesitation could be felt as she did it.

"Sorry for that."

He apologized, it was not a happy task to do what she wa sdoing under such circumstances. Akaya was kind of ashamed that he allowed that girl to see them, it was like saying a girl you are trying to hook with that you still pee the bed or maybe worse. It took only a few moments before Akaya?s seal which kept the Nibi trapped inside his body would appear in the place where his heart was. The air of the room started to get hotter as Akari got closer to him. Stretching her hand she starts to touch softly trying to verify what kind of seal was used, of course the small jump the Uchiha gave when he felt contact with the Uzumaki?s fingers was noticed by her.

"Just relax kid. This will be quick."


----------



## Laix (Jul 25, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
- _Break Free_-
*PART 21*​This idiot. This complete and utter idiot.

Edie was blessed with passive regeneration yet she wasn't foolish enough to do what the mortal before her had done. Lying unconscious in the arms of a sobbing Kei, Kyo was battered and bloodied from the explosion and resulting kick. At least it scared off Azrael, but now Edie would have to use the chakra she was hoping to conserve to heal this idiot.

Kneeling before him, she rolled up the sleeves of her sweater dress and hovered her dirtied palms over his wounded areas. Within moments, a glowing blue aura appeared that also doubled as a night light for the three. While Nakano was focused on saving this idiot's life, Kei was watching with envy at the girl displaying her prowess. She was the one saving his life, yet all Kei could do was cradle him in her arms and tell him it's going to be fine. That had to be better than nothing, right?

"Edie..."

The  tearful maiden uttered the medic's name as she tirelessly tried to heal  Kyo's wounds. She didn't even flinch or glance up at Kei, instead  focusing on the task at hand with a scorned look on her face. She  was  genuinely scared of Edie, especially when she was like this which   seemed to be all the time. Just moments ago had she witnessed what this   girl could do, so she wasn't about to have one of those punches  directed  to her face. 

"Listen I... I'm sorry..."

"_Sorry?_"

That was when she snapped back with an acidic tone to her voice that threatened to melt Kei there and then. 

"Sorry?  _You're sorry?_" Edie gave off a soft chuckle as if she couldn't believe  what she was hearing. "Kyo is on his deathbed and I'm almost completely  exhausted of chakra and you're sorry? What have you done other than be  kidnapped! You've done absolutely nothing! _Useless!_"

It was hard to hear those poisonous words but they were laced with truth. Kei  looked down and ran her fingers through Kyo's hair, there wasn't  anything she could say or do, because Edie was right. She did absolutely  nothing but cry and scream, like a child that couldn't get a toy, and  it made her sick. If she could have, if she thought it was for the best,  Kei would have cried but only thing she could do was hold Kyo's head  like this and look away from Edie.

"I'm  sorry...."

That is the only thing she could say, that is the only thing  that was able to come out of her mouth, and she knew it didn't help seeing as Edie completely ignored her.  Saying those words was like trying to place a bandage on a fully open  wound, maybe enough times and it would cover it, but this wound was far  to big. The sickness feeling in her stomach turned to lead, as sadness  turned into rage, and rage slowly but surely turned into envy.

If  Kei had Edie's type of power then maybe she would have been able to  support Kyo, and maybe she could have helped more. Anything was  truthfully better than what she did or to be more specific what she  didn't do. 

"Even  if you was a medical ninja, even if you had _something..._" The blonde  let out a tired sigh as she began sealing Kyo's wound as Kei cradled him  in her arms. She couldn't help but think of how she was once in a  similar predicament to Kei. Edie was once just a regular socialite with  no ninjutsu what-so-ever. Although at first it took someone else to push  change, change eventually came. Slowly but surely, she got better and  grew into the formidable kunoichi Kei envies today. 

If she could do it, why couldn't Kei?

"I  was once like you. I was useless, I was just something on the side."  The two girls looked at each other. One was surprised that the other  wasn't screaming and shouting profanities and actually appeared to be  speaking in a calmer tone. The other was showing something close to  empathy. 

"The difference between me and you however...?" Kei knew the 'kindness' couldn't last for long. 

"I  sought to change myself. I bettered myself!" Edie banged herself on the  chest, her words coming directly from the heart. "What are you going to  do to change yourself? How are you going to not make yourself usless  next time!?"

Kei's stomach rolled. The lead that rested in her gut now felt as if someone  had threw it in a dryer, and it was just hitting away at her. That was  when Kei realized that her anger was misplaced,and Kyo was right,  because at that point she probably saw what he saw in the woman. That  made Kei eyes tear away from her, because just looking at her made Kei  felt worse than what she was already was feeling. 

She  didn't look at Edie, but she felt enough strength in her lungs to talk,  "I don't know....I...Truthfully don't know..." She admitted before  looking back at her, 

"But I know this will never happen again...This  will..."

Kei looked down at Kyo, his face was at ease and he was finally breathing properly, and it made her heart feel warm. 

"...Be  the last time anyone will get hurt because of _me._"

She couldn't see the  future, but she wished it. Kei prayed for it, and willed it with every  fiber of her being. It couldn't happen, because if it did, she wouldn't  know what to do with herself, because she knew that Kyo would try to  save her. Kyo would get hurt because of her, and the thought alone of  seeing the boy like this made the warmth turn into a bitter cold.

"....I  can't do anything for myself...And I am weak...." Kei admitted as she  looked Edie directly in the eye, "But I ask of you, plead to you.... Please... Please protect Kyo... Or... _Stand  beside him_, to be more accurate." Kei moved one of his locks, but it  was really painfully saying that, it was truthfully and utterly painful,  "You are the only person who can...Even if I wanted to, I would just be  getting in the way." Those  words tore through her like a wet newspaper, but she felt as though it  was the right thing to say. She wasn't someone who could stand next to  Kyo as an equal, she could only stand beside and look at his back, Edie  was the only one and knowing that felt as though someone placed a huge  rock on her back. 

_(Was this all she could say?)_ Edie rolled her eyes and continued with the Shōsen Jutsu. She tried to be helpful to this girl but she was spouting the same delusion. Her words did resonate with the blonde however. _Standing beside him..._ Edie couldn't help but link it to the saying _'standing by your man'_, which brought a very light smirk to her face. The last time her and Kyo properly spoke earlier tonight in that room, they said they were going to remain 'acquaintances', which translated to friends. Even if they'd kissed, even if Edie had feelings for him, they were still friends which was a major stepping stone for him. She looked down at the boy who was sleeping like a lion, his breathing slow but steady and his wounds disappearing.

They may not be together, they may not even talk to each other in five years. But Edie would never forget the boy who was her first, true friend. These were all feelings she still didn't understand, but they were feelings she would act upon. The feeling to protect a friend, the feeling to save a friend. She didn't want Kyo to die just as much as Kei did. This was why she was using the last of her chakra, the last of her power to save him. 

She was in the same boat as Kei. She ridiculed the girl over the things she did, but Edie was_ just_ like her. That meant they were rivals.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 25, 2014)

*Sins of the Father Mini Story*

*[Land of Waterfalls]​*
[Sins of the Father Pt. VII]​

*- 7 Years Ago* 

Skipping like a stone across a lake, Akane bounces across the surface of the swamp water. Small cascades of brine fire up around with each impact. The poor girl tried to right herself, or even slow the momentum, but it was to little avail as she tumbled across the once serene Bayou. Grunting with each collision across the water a figure appears just to her upper left. "No you DON'T Shirono!" Mizuirono howls. The water below the she cat explodes in a fury moments later as the Human Beast Clone of Akane flies from the depths of the brine to intercept the Beast Clone of Nozomi. The cat in human clothing grinned, the she wolf was just too slow. Turning her body a hand latches onto the outstretched arm that threatened to intercept, "Whirling Fang!" is calmly stated. Crimson eyes Lock with crimson as the cat started to rotate her hips. 

Mizuirono yelps and struggled, but it was too late as the cat pulled both into a rapid spin, "Cascade DROP!" like a gyro Shirono spun and pulled the pair to the surface of the water and an instant later the surface explodes like a paper bomb had gone off with the wolf hitting first, "Mizuirono!" is screamed as the redhead scrambled to her feet. "Where are you looking Akane?" the words rolled sweet as honey. But they were venomous as the most deadly of toxins. The young Huntress in training felt two arms slip under her hers. She felt the fist interlock just below her chest as they came to a rest over her diaphragm. "You should pay more attention to your surroundings little sister." is added as she pulled the girl off her feet.

Now nine years old Akane was on her way to becoming a prominent Huntress within the ranks of the tribe. Nozomi, only fourteen, was already the leader of that illustrious group and Akane looked to her future sister-in-law as more of hero or celebrity and often called her aunt. Time to seems to move in slow motion for Akane while she is pulled from the surface of the small marsh. This was a day in and day out thing. She was being groomed to be a leader as well and Nozomi was a tough mistress. She'd often go all out on Akane, but it was because she loved the girl and knew of all her students, Akane was the most capable, she learned quickly and was able to constantly think on her feet. Small water beaded on Akane's feet as the Chakra kept it there. 

Not three meters from them the water starts to push up and boil from the fighting Ninken just below the surface. "Fang BREAKER!" in a snap of time a quickness returns as the slow motion seems to fade. Nozomi has her back arched while the small of Akane's back rested firmly on her stomach. The boiling water explodes and from the Swamp Mizuirono leaps as she pulled a large bowie knife off her hip. "Water Piranha!" With a series of sweeping slashes the wolf cub destroys the water attack before it's razor sharp teeth could tear into her tender flesh. At the same time Akane felt gravity kick in while she is pulled to the surface of the water. Fang Breaker was one of Nozomi's more well known Techniques. 

It was a driving suplex that turned high velocity spin on point of impact, deadly on land it was insidious on the water. Akane's curses under her breath as her hair flails wildly in her free fall. Her fingers franticly move and finally lock into Nozomi's wrist bones. A wide grin spread across her face, "Spinning Fang!" Rolling her hips across Nozomi's gives the girl enough rotation to break into a spin and bust free of the death grip. "Counter Fang!" even as she broke herself free, Akane found herself caught. Her to be sister in law wrapped her long legs around her waist grinding her spin to a halt. Catching herself with her hands, the older girl supports both her and Akane's weight on the surface of the water by pushing Chakra through her palms. Then, buckling one elbow while pulling the other arm to her chest the savvy Huntress allows gravity to pull her into a rotation.

"Well, if I didn't know those two" Hisao states while watching the spar, "I'd swear to the moon that those two tried to kill one another every time she teaches Akane" is added. Crimson eyes turn to a father, who to that point, was simply leaning across the railing of their home. A mason jar was shook in his hand, swirling the clear liquor around inside. "I think she does worse to you son" is replied with a soft chuckle. Below the redhead countered the counter by pushing her limbs out. Pumping her Chakra through both arms and legs she is able to displace enough of the swamp that she wasn't driven like a spike into it. The knife that hung off her belt is quickly pulled and with a spin of it across her fingers, she fights back. 

The blade digs deeply into Nozomi's thigh, but instead of blood. A dark brine pours from the wound and the older sister's body sagged into swamp water. A deeply concern look appears and she fires backward just as Shirono vanished into the deep. "Akane!" is shouted as the sister pulled their backs together. "I know you don't like doing it, but the Bestialgan, you need to use it. The water covers their scent too well!" is shouted. Mizuirono would have already used it, but Akane didn't transform her with it activated, so she on her own couldn't, not yet at least. "I know, I know working on it!" is replied. Knowing that the wolf was right the redhead pulled a single hand to her face. Not good enough to simply activate the Dojutsu, Akane still relied on the Seal. 

"Water Dragon!", "Water Dragon!" 

"Combination Attack Water Hydra!"

The water dragons roared as they twisted together and Akane's eyes widened. From the bubbling tower a massive water Hydra with several heads roared to life. Both wolf and human dropped the knives they held and stood in awe at the attack as it loomed over them. 

"When?', "Did I teach them? I didn't. Nozomi is a prodigy she picked up on the technique by listening to old war stories. The Hydra is impressive though, isn't it." pulling himself from the railing he pats his boy on the back, "I suppose she'll be wearing the pants in the family, no?" is laughed as he turned and walked away. Hisao looked over his shoulder, "Not staying?", "Nah, I have a hunt to attend. A bandit from the Land of Wind has made his way into Ellesmere, Umi wants me to nip it in the bud now." is replied while he pulled his meat cleaver of a sword off the wall. "Make sure that your Life Mate doesn't drown you little sister." is added. A moment later a column of water explodes into the air. "Akane! Nozomi!" is yelped. With a tun on the balls of his feet Hisao leaps over the railing to the water below. 

Ryota chuckled, these kids were going to be the death of him one day.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 25, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Mission: Post-Divergent

________________​
Ren stepped into his house and, for the first time, was not particularly worn out. He'd gotten so used to dragging his feet back home after a hard day of training or a mission that he'd almost forgotten how it felt to enter through the front door like a normal person. He had to admit, it was a great feeling, and he was glad that nothing _really_ went wrong on the mission. Sure, he reflected, it turned out that the entire train was filled with Kongou's men and they were attacked by upper end shinobi he'd hired, but Satoshi had taken care of the mooks whilst the rest of his team repelled the more lethal threats which faced them. In the end, he didn't get the opportunity to do much and even though he was a little miffed at feeling useless, he was more than grateful for the fact that it meant he wasn't half-unconscious when he got home.

After they stepped off the train, Suzume, Edie and Alisa went off back home, inside their own little bubble. Meanwhile, Ryoko, Taneda, Ryoko and himself said goodbye and went their own separate ways, too. Simple and clean, unlike the last time where Ryoko had to rush off ahead with the mangled mess that was Edie's body, leaving him to journey home alone.

When he walked inside, a gold foiled envelope caught his attention. Obviously, it was addressed to him, but there weren't any other details there. No source or even a stamp. Curiously, he picked it up, slicing the flap open with his finger. His lips curled upwards into a smile as he read the contents.

_To Ren Houki,

We at the Shinobi Federation are pleased to notify you of the upcoming *Chūnin Exams*, sponsored by Natsu Nakano. The exams will take place in a week's time and will host a variety of events which will test the mettle of shinobi everywhere: their skills, intelligence, talent and, above all, their desire and ability to succeed as squad leaders later in their career. It is a trial which can only be endured by the most skilled of shinobi and should not be taken by those faint of heart. 

If you are eligible for participation (requires the completion of at least one C-rank mission), please fill out the form below and hand it in at any local post office no later than three days before the first portion of the exams. 

I ____ would like to participate in the Chūnin Exams and acknowledge the possibility of death during the course of the exams and that the Shinobi Federation nor any of the sponsors can be held responsible for it.

We look forward to seeing you there._

Finally, it was his time. To see the fruits of his labour bloom and test it against the abilities of other shinobi, foreign and domestic. With this, another door had opened and he could once again, properly, resume his climb up the Houki tower of power. How well would he stack up against some of the peers he wasn't familiar with? What would he encounter? The Houki was looking forward to answers for those questions as well as, maybe, beat in the faces of people he didn't like. 

He laughed a little as the nib of his pen touched the paper to sign his name. "Like I'm going to die," he laughed, setting down the writing instrument and the fine paper onto his coffee table. He'd hand it in tomorrow. For now, he would go rest and then consider training tomorrow. He had a rough idea of who he would get to train with him, but... the Houki wasn't sure if he'd be willing. Nor if he himself was comfortable with training with the elder.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 25, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[???, Fuzengakure]​*
[Looking for Kei Sili, the Misadventures of Akane in Fuzengakure V]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chūnin Exams*​

"Nah, Ah kick you ass." 

The large man snarled, "Those are brave words for a little girl." the giant of a man states. His beady eyes lock onto Akane as she started to dart around. The flickering blue leaves colored hues in the air as she bounded from one section of the warehouse to the next. "Being nimble on your feet won't help you here you mosquito, I'm going to swat you and I mean NOW!" with speed that surprised the young girl the man rolled like a human steam roller. The ground seemed to shift under his massive weight and tables jarred with each thunderous footstep. As fast as the muscle bound man was though, Akane was that much faster as she zipped between his legs. 

Dropping to her back, she slides away from him kicking up twice though. Each hit lands true on the man's groin. But to the girl's surprise it hardly affected the man. He simply turned back to her a large, toothy grin spread across his features. "I make my home in Fuzen's red light district, if you think that pathetic set of kicks were going to do more than tickle my ball sack, then you have a another thing coming. Squatting his coat spilt's at the seams from his bulging muscles. Like hot pokers burning through sheets of paper the man pushed his large ring covered fingers into the tile and cement. "I have little idea of what you're looking for, no do I care to know. All that is going to happen from here on out." is calmly stated as the mob boss lectured the girl, "is you are going to die for coming into my house and wrecking my shit." with that and an equally powerful yank the crime boss pulled a large chunk of the ground free of it's prison. The swamp girl's eyes widen to almost double their size. 

This man, he was impossible! How can someone just pull that much stone and tile up and make it look easy. "Dat no gud!" scrambling Akane darts to the left pushing her muscles to the limit as the man heaves the mass of rock over his bald head, "Let us end this now gnat." the ground seemed to roll under weight of his step as he moved a foot forward. A large shadow glides over the floor as the chunk of concrete is let loose. Personnel scramble from their bosses anger, but they couldn't hope to be as quick  as Akane and while she narrowly escapes, tackling Mizuirono to safety simultaneously, the giant slab crushes several of the workers. The tables that it buckles explode as the massive, jarring, impact causes the chemicals to ignite. 

"Get those flames under control!" is demanded while he directed traffic to  the flames that now spread more quickly. 

"Fang Over Fang!" 

In the chaos Akane had pulled her sister up and  used the Beast Clone on her. Now, as fire threatened to burn the building down around them they went on a solid offensive. Claw and fang spun at the man with all the fury of twin tornadoes . But the big man was far from impressed. One of those giant ham hocks that he called a hand slapped Akane from her attack while the other simply pushed pass the eye of the storm and pulled the wolfy sister from the attack by her right arm. "I'm not sure if you're the real or fake, but I do know that this means you are from Konoha, only the Inuzuka clan uses this type of technique. Tell me now, who is it that hired you to do this to me? I had deals to keep this warehouse a secret even to the Hunting Squads. WHO is it that put you onto my trail?!" is demanded while he shook her. 

"We're looking for a friend!" is shouted back in pain. The big man wasn't  buying it though, "I'll take you for the Ninken then, the original speaks like a slurring drunk." is muttered as he pulled his arm above his head. He was about to kill Mizuirono by spiking her into the stone ground, but Akane had other plans. 

-CRUNCH!-

Her fangs tear into the man's calf and his blood stains his lily white pants. An angered howl escaped his lips while he froze for just an instant. That was all the wolf needed though. A sharp kick to the face breaks the man's hold on her, "You trash!" he grunts. But, before he could go back onto the offensive Akane yells, "RUN!" Mizuirono lands on her feet and both girls sensing the danger spit heading for opposite exits. "Shit"

-*BOOOOOOOOM!*

The warehouse explodes sending a rolling cloud of pitch black smoke into the air. Meeting back up some block or two away Akane gives a grin to her sister. "You do understand, if you keep doing this and get caught Akane, you could be jailed or worse get banned like in that sand village." is huffed. Though the wolf was about to go into full lecture mode to her dense sister she stops and a hand pulled a hand to the back of her neck. "!" eyes fluttering Mizuirono collapses and the Jutsu comes undone. Now a slate gray wolf again she slowly drifted into darkness as Akane dropped to her knees. Her mouth moved, but the canine couldn't hear anything. "Miz... !!" Akane froze and her hand to moves to the side of her neck. With a pop she pulled a small dart free. Looking at it her world grows fuzzy. Collapsing atop Mizuirono the girl's world blacks out. 

"Found them." a solid voice states. Over the pair a medium sized man in a hood appears. His right hand was pushed into the hood and looked to be resting on his ear. "No sir, they seem to be foreign" ... ... "I'll check" Kneeling the man turns Akane to her back, she didn't wear a headband. But the Ninken was a tale, tale sign. Or so it'd would appear. But to make sure he starts to rummage through her tool kit. A few moments later he pulled a Leaf Headband from it, the one she was given after Ms. Kuriyama put a good word in for her. "My suspicions were right sir" is stated while he slid it back away. Closing the kit he shifted his weight. "What do you want me to do?"

A second or to later he stands back up, "Understood, I'll get them both back onto a train back to Konoha.  ... ... Yes sir, it is the least we can do, but you are right. We can't have an outsider doing our job for us." is added. From the shadows on his face he looked over the girl. "You sure you don't want to extend an invitation? No. Understood. ... .. No sir, I used the strong sedative we have. She'll probably still be out when she gets back home." the man's weight shifted, "You want me to do what?! ... ... Understood." 

The man sighed, but knelt scooping both hound and girl up he stands. "You're going home little girl, though we do appreciate how you helped out." ~

*[New Friends/Sisters and Search for Kei Sili LT End]​*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 25, 2014)

*Sins of the Father Mini Story*

*[Land of Waterfalls]​*
[Sins of the Father Pt. VIII]​
 Shinobi, by the very definition of the trade are liars and murderers. They take from people things that are held with high value for pennies on the Ryo. But, murder isn't always associated with death. Tales can be as murderous as any weapon, swaying the innocent with a mere flick of the tongue as the truth is slaughtered. On a night of happy reunion, such a tale was spun for the ears of the innocent. 

A tale that so closely skirted the truth that those that lived through it couldn't tell it apart from the lie as it was woven. The Ninja Hunter from Ellesmere known as Ryota told a tale to two young Shinobi and their animal partners. A tale that was supposed to have happened seven years ago. But his very daughter hardly understood the meaning of years, like with all their people, the simple folk of the swamp counted time in the heavy rain season where the wild foods grew it's best. Seven years to her may as well have been days or months. She didn't know and to Mizuirono time held little meaning. 

Hatori, the second innocent in this murder of truth, was told of a time where the swamp was brought to it's knees by a killer. Woven in this falsehood was threads of truth that held it together. They say that the depths of a man's  soul cannot be measured in a manner of meters and fathoms, but rather  by his proximity to heaven or hell. 


*- 3 Years Ago* 


The clatter of feet sloshed across the top of the swamp water, Ryota was on the hunt. It was a desperate time on the Bayous of Ellesmere. Over the past two months strange murders had been taken place from Chiyoko  on the western most edge of the large Everglade to Junzo heading East. The man's face was plastered with determination, he'd to this point lost three of his men to who or what ever it was that was killing them. Man or monster he had to end this before Nozomi lost any more of her Huntresses as well, which now counted in the double digits. Rounding a river bend the Swamp native's nose picks up two scents, a familiar one and a very strange one. One that sent a very cold shoulder down his spine. 

With his mind racing he leaps from the top of the water to the trees and heads deeper into the foliage. Bounding from tree to tree the sounds of all out combat can be heard. Ryota picked his pace up, this scent, it belonged to a Huntress, one that he knew. She was from Koyuki and a candidate as Nozomi's second in command. "Hold on Saiko. I'm coming!" is shouted. But as he bound from limb to limb the fighting seemed to climax and die. Not three meters from him, Ryota sees a clearing and hops toward it. The branches he rebounds off of sway under his weight and with one, final, massive leap the Seeker lands with a thud on a bank that overlooked the swamps that lead to the Sacred Blackmarsh. A figure clothed in white and blues stood with his back to Ryota, in his left hand he lifts the woman in the airy her throat.

His fingers wrapped around her neck and clamped down as he slowly pulled the life from her, "Put her down NOW!" Ryota demands. But the figure merely stood there. Reaching over his shoulder the Seeker's knuckles ran white on the sword that was strapped there. Finally, as the leather that wrapped the handle cried, the man cast his glance over his shoulder. "Such a foul uncouth language these people have. Worse yet" is sighed, "is the dialect even when in that dusty place, at least the words weren't slurred as if they were intoxicated." is spoken in a tongue that was foreign to the great Ninja Nations. The cloak the man wore rustled under his movements while he discard the woman like trash. With a loud splash she hits the water face up and a moment later a current catches her and starts to drag her away. 

Ryota tries to act and save the Huntress, but to little avail as the man spreads his arms wide to cut his movements off, "She is of no concern Savage. Come, show me something that the rest of these small people couldn't." is demanded. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bartholomew Roberts - Envoy of Hecate
Paladin; Knights of the Scarlet Cross



"I don't know what you said fellah, but you need to get out of my way, before I make you get out of my way." is demanded while he pulled his weapon off his back. Instead of making any sort of move, Bart only looked at the man with a curious gaze. A gloved hand pulls from the folds in his cloak and he motioned for the Seeker to make a move. "You're brave I'll give you that. You also killed my men, so you're just as stupid to wave me on. FINE!" is roared. Breaking into an all out dash Ryota charges the man, the edge of his oversized meat cleaver cutting into the ground. The rush was quick, but not quick enough as the stranger took a step back to brace himself. That same gloved had simply moved in the way of the blow. 

Ryota is forced to a stop as the man caught the cutting edge as easily as a dog would a Frisbee. With a gentle push the man disarms him and casts his weapon into the Bayou. "Come now, you look stronger than that, please. Show me something the woman and for that matter any I've killed hasn't." is stated in a mocking tone that enraged Ryota. Fine, this man wanted him to go with Jutsu? Fine. He could do that as well. Pulling his hands together he formed a series of seals and clamped his hands together. "Water Dragon BULLETS!" is yelled. From behind Bart two large Dragons formed from the waters and rush him. Turning the man merely slapped the water away like it was some common E Rank attack. Ryota was speechless, but he was already on the move. Appearing above the man he comes down with a powerful spinning kick. 

But getting so close to the man was a mistake, "You move too slow" is muttered while a hand dug into Ryota's ankle. He pulled the man from the air and slammed him off the moistened earth before dumping him too in the Bayou like rubbish. "I grow weary of this smelly place, maybe I was wrong to look here. I shall take my leave of this..." the Seeker pulled himself from the water and stood on it's surface. "Don't you DARE turn you back on me!" 

*Tiger > Ox > Monkey > Rabbit > Ram > Boar > Ox > Horse > Monkey > Tiger > Dog > Tiger > Snake > Tiger > Ox > Monkey > Rabbit > Bird*

Clasping down on the final seal Ryota declares his attack, "Great Waterfall!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 25, 2014)

*Sins of the Father Mini Story*

*[Land of Waterfalls]​*
[Sins of the Father Pt. IX]​
From before him on the water a giant wave formed rising meters into the air, "You have my attention Savage." the man states turning back to the Seeker. Pulling a an arm out he stretches it toward the water as it started to fall toward him, "Obiex" from his spreading fingers a wide Chakra Barrier forms just before the wave slammed down on him. Trees crashed to the ground with thunderous thuds and a trench was dug, but to a panting Ryota's chagrin, the man still stood before him. As if nothing had happened at all. "You may be worthy, but now. It's my turn." with arm still outstretched the man stands to the side as energy seemed to build around his open palm, "Estuans agros, campos repetita ignis et fulgentibus suspenderunt in tabula de nocte. Teritur absumitur ab extremitatibus ad centrum mundi voco vitae. Et os ad sanguinem fervere cinis. Deieci te ipsum flammis gehennae. 

Infernus !" 

A light flame licks to life. The air before the man's palm started to waver like desert air. Ryota's eyes widen as his Bestialgan activates. The amount of Chakra bearing on the end of the man's palm was so massive that it blotted the man out. Ryota didn't know what was going on, all he knew is what ever this was, it was dangerous. Turning he dives into the water to make distance between them. In that same instant though, a white flame explodes on the waters where he just stood a moment ago. It's base covered an area far greater than he could have swam and almost engulfed Bart as well. But when it was all said and done, water rushes back to where it'd been evaporated. "Impressive, you still draw breath, what did you do? Cover yourself in water?" is asked as he knelt down to a heavily burned Ryota as he floated face up on the water. "Ah, I forget. You are a savage and cannot understand the good king's language.  

Worry not, if Hecate smiles on you, you will come to understand." the man states while he pulled a rosary from the folds in his cloak. Pulling Ryota onto the bank he allows the cross to dangle in the air for just a moment before it was laid across Ryota's chest. Pushing down on it, he cuts the metal into the man's flesh. "Domine Deus, firma fide credo et confiteor omnia et singula quae sancta ecclesia Catholica proponit, quia tu, Deus, ea omnia revelasti, qui es aeterna veritas et sapientia quae nec fallere nec falli potest. In hac fide vivere et mori statuo. Amen." 

The cross sparks under the man's hand and as suddenly a great light spreads in four direction as a giant cross cuts across the terrain. Mighty trees are fell and tidal waves are created before the light fades. When it is done, Ryota's body lay charred and unrecognizable. "Was mercy visited upon your soul?", "..." nothing. "Alas, my hopes were too high. This place can hold no chosen". "Whu-what do you mean chosen?", " Excellent, you live and understand my tongue." Reaching down Bart pulls Ryota from the ground flaking the husk of charred skin away. Now fully healed Ryota stood with only a large cross shaped scar taking up eighty percent of his torso.  "The Lord Hecate shows his favor, you now are called to our ranks my son." 

Ryota snarled and balled his fist as if he were going to strike the man, "Called to your ranks? I don't know what you're talking about. The only thing you have to understand .....
....
..
..
." 

-Smack!-

An open palm shuts Ryota up knocking his head to the side, "You are only to speak when addressed to do so. Now, for you to become a Knight of the Scarlet Cross. Three trials you must take." is stated as he held a hand up, just incase Ryota was slow. "The First is, you have to accept the trials. The second is." Bart peers deeply into the deep red pools that were Ryota's eyes and a slow grin crept across his lips, "an offering of blood. The girl called Nozomi will do. And lastly an act of obedience. You must kill the Grand Elder known as Umi." is stated. With each task he allowed a finger to rise to indicate one, two and three. 

Ryota's face twists in anger, "How do you know those names?" the man shook his head, "Vast is the power of my lord Hecate, pulling names from your jumbled mind is easy.", "And if I refuse?" is asked. 

The man shook his head, "You are chosen of Hecate if you deny his calling, this whole swamp of Ellesmere will burn." ~


----------



## Vergil (Jul 25, 2014)

Kagami - Disabling a Dragon 

Her outfit wasn't acid proof. This Dragon owed her more Ryo than his hide was worth. Probably. Actually she didn't have anything dragon, so maybe it was worth it. Still! She was near naked and had welts on her perfect skin - which hurt!

She was now down a big, gooey slide which was like the one in Kona-water park only pink, disturbingly squishy and smelled like the inside of....a dragon. There was no other smell that could describe it. Like, maybe butts and dead people mixed with egg and Edie stink. It was the darkness that unnerved her the most, the giant slide seemed to have no end - until it did. She slammed into a smushy thing and the princess realized immediately what it was.

"This...is....dragon...poop." she shivered. "I'm in its poop hole and now covered in dragon poop. "

Indeed she was. her pale white complexion was now a dirty brown and if there was light in the area one could see that there was a faint steam coming off her, but that could have been in part to the building rage. 

"OK. so the yoga teacher told me to breathe through my nose and exhale slowly from my mouth so let's....ARRRGH!"

Upon the scent entering her nostrils and invading her brain, she went berserk punching everything she could and stomping around like a toddler who didn't get her way. She aimed a punch at one of the walls with great force and a scream that she felt would rip through the space-time continuum. It didn't, but it did cause the entire area to contract and a mightier roar emanate from outside.

Startled she looked at where her fist was and then punched the area again. Same thing happened and a huge evil grin plastered her face.

"Oh? You don't like that do you? A weak spot! The exposed area that you hit to deal massive damage in games! I know how this works." Kagami cricked her neck and executed a flurry of punches and kicks to the area causing a multitude of tortured and oddly melodic roars to come from outside.

"That's right! Take it bitch!"
*
Outside.*

The Dragon, now on the ground had frozen, it's head arched back as it writhed in a strange dance. It's giant claws dug into the ground and it's eyes were closed tight, occasionally opening only for them to be rolled into the back of its head. The beast was ignoring the pain in its eye and was focused on an entirely different sensation. It's tail was pointed straight as an arrow and there was certainly something else that was as straight as an arrow. 

The dragon was not drooling and grunting but otherwise was completely motionless. Whatever was happening inside the beast it had given those outside a good opportunity


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - A Clash At The Darkest End]
-Mission(LT): Kill The Traitor (Act 22)-

As Sugiha faced the dirt that was being covered with his blood and sweat, a single shadow inched closer and closer. Death was not creeping up from behind, instead it faced him triumphantly and towered over him with it's weapon in hand. That image of death was Riokou of Silent Honors, through his heavy breaths, he could hear the heavy steps inching closer. They seemed so loud to him, that world felt as if it were shaking.

This girl truly, truly had a great amount of will. So great that Sugiha himself had come to terms of her worthiness. However, 

Sugiha's right hand gave a strong twitch,

She was not the only one who had a strong will forged by the cruelty of the world...*

The Gears Of Time Turn Back Once Again*



In that dark dark underground dungeon, a single hope had been born. Once it had reached the age it could finally stand on its own legs without support. The two parents had finally given way their final will and passed away within the ember of that hell.

That child remained, extremely shaped withing that underground 'camp', but with a heart so pure it, it retained it's humanity much stronger than it's parents had. Time passed and his skill had immensely grown. Once the time came, that boy took his chance and slaughtered those many 'people' that had caused such a travesty. 

The victims in the experiment had not even been spared, they had changed into such states that the only humane thing to do was rid them of their suffering. 

That would not be the end of his ventures, their were many things in this earth that was happening very similar to what had happened to him and many others. So he fought the atrocities around the world, becoming something similar to hero while on his journeys. 

He fought, he fought, he fought

and he grew, more importantly, 

he evolved.

He had fought so much that he couldn't help but notice the amazing patterns he was going through. He would be tested and he would come out a much better person than he was before. He had become so engrossed in this 'tradition' that it changed him....or had it simply now brought out a hidden side?

Had all that breeding in that dark underground been truly for nothing? Was a single child's pure heart simply that strong enough to survive _completely _ unscathed against that mass amount of darkness? 

The answer had been obvious....

The hope that pitiful couple had, had been turned into this gruesome sight that no longer fought against atrocities but now fought atrocities to the point of arrogance that now brought him to commit atrocities. 

Time repeated itself, that dark underground breeding ground had been reborn. It's physical form was torn to shreds but it's wicked spirit survived! 

And just like that evil continued to grow. 

Was this what that pitiful couple's goal? Was this as far as this 'kind' and 'gentle' hearts created? 

No

But because of it, a different breeding ground had been made. Many people had been either born there or taken from their homes. They were not mentally turned into beasts, instead they would be forced to become further than human. They would constantly be forced to 'evolve' and once they felt they reached the top of the food chain, they would face the ''creator'' in sole combat. If the challenger had won, they would be the new ''king''. Had the ''king'' won, it would serve to further push him along the path of evolution.

That was the simple system he, Sugiha, had created. 

Somewhere out there, an underground kingdom was waiting for their king to return. Now, what would happen if that king never returned?

-------------------

The countdown to execution continued

4

3

2

1

....

Riokou made the final step raised the spear high above.She had not been an expert on using these types of weapons but she was sure to kill a single weakened man. As she looked down with those eyes like a machine, she simply stared for a moment. Even with that look of steel, Riokou was not a heartless monster.

Among all, she had an incredibly big heart that most would think that was unsuited to kill. Yet it was for that reason, she took down this righteous path. The sun shined just beside her head, a scene similar to a god delivering judgement could probably be made. Was that the way so many killers had seen themselves as they took away a prized life?

Riokou couldn't help but feel a surge of disgust as she bared her own teeth in anger and clenched the spear tighter.  The steel tip was ready and so was Riokou....had she had the chance

Just that moment, Sugiha's hand moved like lightening and grabbed the real spear on the ground so tight it was close to breaking from sheer force of strength. A loud howl emitted from his  depths, like a untamed beast had finally been unleashed. He pushed from the ground with his right leg, all he had to do was fully stand and his spear would impale the girl's throat.

Riokou would not falter at this sight. In the small small seconds she had, she too made her move and thrust the false spear that had cut her so many times. Again, no matter how close to death she was, Riokou would step forward.

This small instance was their final clash, the final moment that would decide the battle to the death was here.... and yet....and yet

"Enough"

Wind blew across at an amazing speed that made the two of them freeze in their tricks. 

One had stopped out of sheer surprise and shock,

The other had no other choice in the matter.

As if time had stopped, Riokou took what little time she had to see ''it'. ''It'' being a masked bloody head flying through the air without anything connected below. 

A head,

Sugiha's head rotated in that large open space of the sky and finally landed. Not on the ground, not even the trees. Instead, the emotionless head landed onto one of the many spears that stood up right within that steel forest of spears. 

Riokou stood and watched, processing in her brain what had happened as the lifeless body without a head collapsed like a puppet cut from it's strings. Even with that bloody sight in front of her, she stood still for quite a while.

....After taking a deep breath and closing her eyes for a short moment, Riokou finally turned to the one responsible for this.

As expected, a single woman clad in silver armor stood not too far away. A single hand was placed on the hilt on her sheathed sword that had not been seen. As if unamused, she held a condescending expression that looked down on both Riokou and what had been Sugiha.

"Was that really necessary?"

Riokou spoke in a low tone as her green bangs covered her eyes.

"Of course it was. I let you two have your fun long enough. His last display was only a sad sight to see. The honorable thing to do was to save him the shame."

The sound of something snapping could be heard. At that moment, Riokou raised her head and let her furious red eyes bed seen,

"Honor? Honor!? Veronika, what does someone like you know about honor!?"

"I know far more about it that a little girl that likes to play knight!,"

veronika rashly replied with her red lips,

"No matter how much of a knight you say you are, I don't see a hint of chivalry within! I won't allow someone like you try to be a symbol of knighthood! Sugiha, he was a rotten person but I accepted his determination for battle! That was our match! Our honor, his honor and yet you dirtied it with your blade!"

Those words seemed to cut far deeper into Veronika than she had thought. Her eyes narrowed at the younger girl's remark and she placed a tighter grip on her hilt.

"That's it you, scoundrel. I don't need someone claiming herself to be part of a band of criminals, to act like she is high and mightier than I. If you so wish to follow the path of knighthood, then I'll give you another close example of how a real knight delivers and execution. Now, I truly believe you should be begging for your life,"

Having no more need for it, Riokou tossed aside the spear in her hand. A righteous anger began to consume her as she faced off against that intolerable foe.

"You've done enough already. I won't let you tarnish my vision any longer! The time for talking is over, only justice, Silent Honors!!!"

A declaration had been made and at that moment, the many, many steel spears began to turn into particles of light after the user had finally lost his life. They traveled through the air between the two women. Within those particles of light, Sugiha's masked head disappeared but that had not mattered. Once the  particles of light finally finished crossing Riokou and Veronika, the battle began.​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 26, 2014)

Otogakure- Ran Furoshima

Ran sat underneath a tree, letting the breeze wash over him, playing a tune for anyone that would listen; man or beast. As ran played he listened to the sounds the animals made, trying to form a bond with them. Ran loved sound, loved the feeling music could produce in the human body. He wanted to give people that feeling, the euphoria that washes over you when you hear the right song. Genjutsu could do that, he knew it could... Ran was alright at Genjutsu, but he wasn't great. 

"Maybe, I might just need to practice some more." Ran thought, looking up at the sky, if there was ever a time the world needed someone to step up and lead them... this was that time. "The world really is a stage ain't it..." He smiled a bit, to grow strong enough for the world to hear his calming sound, that was Ran's goal. 

"Hey there." A young red haired man wearing traditional oto clothing walked towards Ran. "Hey there Jin." Ran smiled and stood up, brushing himself off. "You ever going to wear normal shoes?" Jin pointed down at Ran's goto sandals. "Ain't never thought of it, just cause i'm a ninja don't mean i can't be fashionable." Jin shook his head. "It's more practical than fashionable Ran. Anyways, You're dad's looking for you." Ran smiled and pat Jin on the back. "Ain't never been very practical, and thank yah."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 26, 2014)

*Vergil*

It was curious, this feeling.

As a child he had always been a little different, so he had been told. Emotionless and cold. Uncaring and unkind. Emotions didn't come easy to him, but they did surface every once in a while. He felt a heavy feeling matched with frustration and the inability to concentrate. Right now he sharpened his katana and had it shining, to the point he wouldn't need his Byakugan to see behind him. This feeling combined with the need to do something was driving him to madness.

He was bored. 

The missions Konoha had given him were mundane. There was barely any challenge in them, mostly scouting, disposing of scouts, infiltration. Konoha were not making the first move, in fact they were looking to simply stay on the defensive maintaining the borders if necessary. The Black countries were active and constantly pushing; likely building their army.

He had a look at the current crop of genin. Not one with any sort of potential. Satoshi perhaps was an exception, but one shinobi in an entire generation was disappointing. Perhaps in different areas of the White would yield better results but he doubted it, he'd been to Kumo and Iwa and was equally unimpressed.

Sheathing his sword with that satisfying click, he stood from beneath one of the Great Trees in the Fire country. A landmark and tourist attraction for many. Picturesque and home to a great many animals. Its bark had initials of those that wanted to immortalise their love for each other, including one of the previous Hokages that resided in the middle of the trunk. 

His sword snaked out like a viper and imbued with the power of wind sliced the Great Tree. A message of his intentions that anyone with a moderate knowledge of swordsmanship would understand. The cut was clean, thin and precise. The tree wouldn't fall but it had been severed from the roots, leaving it standing perfectly upright and consigning it to a slow and gradual death that wouldn't be noticed for some time. A simple but poignant message, he thought.

The decision to defect was simple, logical and one could argue the first emotionally based decision he had made. The emotion was a symptom of an illness that underlined a greater problem. Analyzing it lead him to the only plausible conclusion. Staying with the White was pointless as their inaction would lead to their demise, just as the Great Tree simply stood there waiting to die. Better to put it out of its misery. 

He headed South East towards Kiri, perhaps they would provide him greater food for thought.


----------



## Laix (Jul 26, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME EVENT*
_*SUPER BITCH*_
* PART 3*​ Kagami babbled on about being a 'representative' of the Daimyō, who has been redundant for the past one hundred years. Edie simply rolled her eyes with a smirk on her lips. Listening to this girl pretending she had something close to resembling power or social influence was funny at best and irritating at it's worst. 

But then she said something that clipped the blonde's ear. Something concerning the very boutique they were bickering inside...

"_A 30% stake in Chō Chō's!?_" Edie almost chocked on her saliva. "Gosh, how many palms did your Dad grease to get that? Or maybe your father didn't have anything to do it. Maybe you're a clever girl and you're good at... 'networking'." Her baby blue eyes traveled down to Kagami's knees as a simmer appeared on her cheeks. "... Your knees have been looking a little dirty lately. Gosh, what a scandal! The Daimyō has been feeling such austerity lately thanks to the tax-paying public realising they are just funding a bunch of free-loaders, forcing his daughter to turn tricks and trade sexual favours to enter the stock market!"

The insults weren't just sly, sarcastic comments now. It was full on war.

Brushing past Kagami, she let her shampooed blonde locks whack her in the face as she flipped them over her shoulder. With her shoulder raised and her Nulberry bag on full display, she continued with her taunts.

"Like do me a favour Kagaki - _that's your name right?_ - and sell your shares to the Nakano family. I promise, we'll do you a really good deal! We're not about fleecing the poor and that."

Not only was Edie the wealthiest young socialite (and probably kunoichi) in the White but she was also the sassiest and the most beautiful. Kagami was going to fall dead to her insults and not dare climb up with a comeback. 

This was her war to win~.
​


----------



## Vergil (Jul 26, 2014)

*Kagami*

As far as big shit eating grins went, Kagami's was up there in the top 5 in history. Clearly she had struck a nerve because Edie was the first to break their little pretense. She didn't mince words and went straight for the jugular, going as far as to get her name wrong in some stupid attempt to pretend that they didn't know each other since they were 10.

"Careful dear, I wouldn't want you to ruin your make up reliant skin even further with all that stress."

Ignoring the ridiculous statement on her 'dirty knees' Kagami went straight to business.

"A favor? You would owe me a favor if I sell you my stake in Cho Cho's?"

She's been watching too many Godfather movies and the phrase 'A favor can kill you faster than a bullet' sprang to mind. "Given our track record though I couldn't trust you as far as I could throw you."

Kagami's finger tapped lightly on her chin and her eyes fluttered prettily to the right and sat down on one of the many comfortable sofa, crossing her legs and leaning back, "but out of curiosity, what would you offer me? I have enough money. I'm not really all that fussed in having your used items that are limited edition. The only thing that we really have ever had to offer each other is...our dignity."

"So Edie, what are you going to offer me for my stake in this business. Or are you too chicken to play this game with me?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Liquid Time]*

_*Red, red everywhere!! VI - Mistakes*​_Takao Uchiha, twenty three years old, member of the ANBU Black Ops, elite shinobi in charge, along with Inuzuka Kaito, of instructing the one being who -in the future- is meant to become one of the supporting pillars of the village hidden in the leaf or even more, of the entire Land of fire. One of the greatest geniuses from the Uchiha clan not only since it was reborn but  through its history and...And a failure as a big brother. This young man is standing outside on the balcony of the second floor of the Uzumaki house they?re at. His black eyes staring into the sky filled with glowing stars. What may be going through this man?s head? No one could actually know, no one unless you are one of the few people that have known him since he was a child, an hyperactive, cheerful and talented child. A man whose experience, even at his young age, has changed him greatly. Taking a sip of the drink in his hand, Takao gives a sigh"So, how did it go?" he finally asked, sensing the presence behind him.

"The check up went normal. Certainly the fact that he forced the seal to obtain more power than his body was able to handle was the cause. I don?t know why but, this seal is directly linked to his chakra system, I would even say that it fuses the existences of the beast and the boy when used. Being honest it?s quite complex. I can?t do anything currently, haowever, the seal and his chakra will go back to normal although it still needs more time. I would like him to come again once everything is fine, there are still things I don?t understand about the method used. Tengu-sensei sure modified what I taught him as he pleased."she explained although Takao found kind of hostile the tone she was talking with, plus apparently she finally discovered that it was no one but Shikigami Tengu the one who used that sealing technique"So you noticed."is everything that the Uchiha said before the words of his ex-classmate while still looking forward, not even fixing his gaze once on Akari  "Yeah. Takkun, could you turn around please?"she asked. Takao, confused by the petition only did as he was requested.

*SLAP!!!*

Takao?s head is struck violently by the palm of the flame-haired woman. It took him a moment to a react as he kept staring at Akari, his cheek burning due to the impact but his face didn?t even move."May I ask the reason behind this?"he questioned without losing his cold, emotionless attitude, although he was already making up a theory for the behavior of his friend, the Uchiha wanted to confirm what was it that led the female to get violent with him."I saw the scars." was the first thing she answered and so Takao was able to confirm his suspicion, he also knew that a lecture was approaching his way and yet he didn?t care, he knew that probably wahtever the Uzumaki had to say would hit bulls eye and he would have nothing to object. Walking some steps and then leaning next to Takao against the stone rail on the edge of the balcony, she spoke again."I didn?t recognize him at first since it?s been mor ethan ten years but..."both shinobi looked through the crystal door that led outside and were able to watch the trio composed by a cheerful Urara carrying an animated conversation with a fidgety Akaya who, everytime the big breasted girl looked in a different direction, would throw insulting words or signs to an apparently indifferent Akashi who was pretty much on the same boat as the younger Uchiha.

"He?s the same baby, sensei?s kid. The same kid that you and Kaito promised to protect."her last words with a tone of reproach"Urara hesitated to put her hands on his back and you know what he did? he apologized. Why does he has to apologize for that? Leave alone the scars, one just have to look into his eyes to see that you two idiots have failed in keeping your word."Akari scolded although this time the way she phrased it was asking for answers, answers that in this moment only Takao could give. Letting out a sigh, the genius Uchiha looked at his protege for an instant"I suppose, he really is their kid..."this words bringing confusion to the girl next to him"Akaya-kun is the same as those two. He has the strong and proud character that Saori-san used to have, but he also has the same stubborness and subtle kindness that always distinguished Tengu-san."he said his eyes still fixed on the boy"We?ve committed mistakes, Akari. Both Kaito and I have made mistakes concerning that kid, that probably we will regret the rest of our lives."the anbu said, no emotion could be perceived from him but his words were quite accurate to what he was feeling deep within.

"I honestly don?t know if the worst one was to allow the Uchiha Clan to take care of him, or if it was the fact that I went along with everything, thinking that it was for his sake."Akari?s gaze still on the man next to her as she tried to understand from where all of it came from. What kind of missteps would her friends have gone through for Takao Uchiha to say that? Only sure thing is that regret or not, whatever the Uchiha Clan had programed for the jinchuriki, Takao would make it happen, deepening the darkness of his own guilt because, once you have made something where there?s no going back, the only action to take was to see through it to the very end."W-what have you done?"she asked completely concerned about it but Takao only sighed. if he were to say every single thing he has forced the one he considers his litttle brother to go through probably Akari would certainly loathe him.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 26, 2014)

*Kyra...*

It was the sounds of the city awakening that caused the young woman to stir.  Before she would have continued her dreams, unaware of the world outside of her home.  Now though she stared up at the canvas roof of her tent instead of protective ceiling of her home.  Kyra doesn't normally dwell on her loss but she had to wonder what her parents would think of her now.  Would they agree with her choice?  Or would they worry about her.  “Of course they would worry.  Mom always worried when I went to the garage with Dad.”  Rolling her eyes at herself she tossed back the blanket and crawled to her feet.  

Opening the flap of the tent she squinted, the sun stinging her shadow adjusted eyes.  Glancing back she looked at her goggles but decided they could wait.  Tink was only going to the adjacent tent.  Pulling back the white canvas on the neighboring building, she looks at her her bathroom, complete with a bathtub.  It was the only room that she could completely identify after the fire.  Not because anything was left, only because this room had the most sewer hook-ups.  Kyra assumed it was the bathroom anyway.  

She had placed the appliances on top of the holes, toilet, bathtub, and sink.  Of course the sink was on the edge, the rest of the room gave way to the kitchen.  Not very sanitary Tink knew that but she didn't really care.  Nobody else ate with her, let alone used the bathroom with her, so it didn't matter.  Ducking beneath the line she had hung to dry her clothes Kyra grabbed an apple then headed into the bathroom, or rather walked to the other side of the room and quickly went about her daily routine.  

Usually she would take her time, relaxing in a hot bath while she thought of the many ideas that had come to her while she slept.  Wondering how to implement each and everyone of them.  Not today.  Today was the day.  Tink had finally graduated the academy and was now finally able to do real missions so she could continue on with the things she ultimately needed to do.

The neighborhood people were nice and had mentioned more than once that they would help her rebuild her home, they felt bad, Kyra knew they did but for the most part she believed they didn't like seeing the few colorful canvas tents amongst the piles of charred rubble.  She didn't want to rebuild her home.  It would be a home without her parents and extended family.  Right now it was just a place to stay until she moved on.

Finishing quickly she grabbed clean clothes off the line and headed back to her makeshift bedroom.  Grabbing her goggles, her toolbelt, and at the last moment her ninja supplies, Kyra was ready to try and actually do a job that didn't have anything to do with her inventions.  She could have gotten put in the technology development division but those weren't the people her father was killed for.  The people he was helping were the front lines.  The true shinobi.

Tossing her apple core into one of the piles, Tink headed out to get the mission that would start her career forward.  Putting a piece of gum in her mouth she began to work on one of the small inventions that she used to pass the time.  This was probably going to be a long day.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 26, 2014)

Sound Village- Ran Furoshima

"Yo pops." Ran walked into his home, picking up and apple and tossing it into the air. "Good to see you for once." Ran's father looked at him, "You seem healthy." Ran smirked. "Sheesh dad, make me feel like i ain't ever visit... Momma kicked me out of the house." Ran's father sighed, "Look, you're mother is just... going through a hard time... anyways the reason i called for you son, you got a letter." Ran looked down at the table. "Ah. so i did!" 

With a swift motion ran picked it up and sat down on the stool at the kitchen table, taking a bite of the apple. "Looks like i'm going on a mission with some Konoha folks." Ran's father looked over the letter. "Quite the fortunate mission for you isn't it son?" Ran smirked, "Hehe, guess i'll get to sing my song to more people after all." With that Ran leaped out of the stool, "Best get going then... gotta go catch me a lion pops."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2014)

*Uchiha Akaya [Liquid Time]*

_*Red, red everywhere!! VII - Dumb Prodigy*​_
Closing his eyes while feeling the cold breeze of Konoha?s night, Takao tries to find a way to explain what they all have done, what kind of damage they have caused to Akaya, in a way that wouldn?t sound stupid. Finally he opened his eyes finding the words he needed to start with the explanation. "Anthropophobia, do you know what that is?" when she heard the word, the Uzumaki raised an eyebrow before nodding.

Anthropophobia, also called interpersonal relation phobia or social phobia, is a pathological fear of people or human company. An extreme, pathological form of shyness and timidity. Being a form of social phobia, it may manifest as fears of blushing or meeting others' gaze, awkwardness and uneasiness when appearing in society, etc."Then you also know about Social Anxiety..."he kept going. In this one, the person dreads and avoids social contact, however, instead of a fear of embarrassing themselves or being harshly judged by others because of their social ineptness, people with this condition report a fear of offending or harming other people. The focus is thus on avoiding harm to others rather than to oneself."We have induced this into him through many ways. A fear to hurt others, to incomodate others, and that the one who must receive everything must be him. But we have also twisted his mind in a way where hurting others is necessary and with it being necessary there?s no reason for him to stress over it. A perfect way to seclude himself from the world but still be capable of acting a like a shinobi must."was Takao?s answer, finally a bitter and subtle smile appeared in his mouth as explained it. 

"Under the excuse that things are _necessary_ we have managed to control the situations in which this fear to people appears. But as you can see we haven?t really turne dhim into a mindless weapon, he will be aggressive and isolate himself through a certain level of violence so he and the rest are safe from himself. Akaya-kun has also chosen to stay away from others on his own free will."with each word of the Uchiha, Akari?s fist clenched even tighter to the point that there was already dripping blood."We have forced Akaya-kun to see and do atrocious things and kept his sanity in check through the Uchiha heiress, showing to him a fake light that would keep him in the right track. This has also helped him during his training with Kaito and myself."Takao?s explanation which now seemed more like a speech were enough for Akari to understand the subtle but still existing reflexes or habits that the Uchiha lad demonstrated when meeting her and her family"You certainly are a splendid shinobi Takao, one of the best ones I have seen if not the best. But as a person you?ve failed completely. Can you even call yourself human anymore? Doing this to the one person who is the most precious to you."she complained like that, furious at how they basically played with the boy?s mind and heart in order to obtain two, completely opposite, psychological conditions as a way to keep him under their control.

"It?s precisely because we are humans that we?ve done this. If we were beasts, we would have never tried to hurt him so much."is what he said ashamed of himself."However..."this word called the attention of the woman, was there something else? was by some miraculous reason a small crack in the horrible plan that Konoha ahd with Akaya? "We made another mistake, a counterproductive one. We allowed him to make contact with other people outside from the Uchiha."Akari wasn?t understanding at all what he meant, what kind of bad consequence would the boy interacting with other people have?"What do you mean?"she asked wanting to get more about the kid she just met. "Umm, Onee-sama? Do I interrupt something?"Before Takao could detail what he was trying to say, Urara appeared through the crystal door "Not at all. What do you want, urara?"

"I will cook dinner, do you want something specific? "

"Just give us what you think will be good."

Getting her answer, Urara left not without apologizing for the interruption."And you, don?t think it?s over, explain it. How is that a mistake?"the fuinjutsu expert questioned again. She probably was demanding explanations that Takao could simply refuse to give her but the anbu knew that if he were to keep quie, Akari wouldn?t hesitate in refusing any sort of help towards Akaya in the future in case they were to need of her abilities."With the chunin exams approaching, Ryoga-sama encommended him to investigate as much as possible about other genin, as such he saw the need of interacting with them and those actions backfired on us. The things, the limits that he had placed on himself disappeared and his vision of things became wider. He met someone willing to help him when he needed it, he met someone stronger than him who showed that even in his own village there were things that were beyond of what he knew, he met someone who allowed him to experiment human contact and offered him friendship. And as a result he got punished because of that, because of our mistake."he said, referring to the people that the very same Akaya had told him about even though the boy never mentioned their names. Akari was still not being able to process what was bad in that aside from the fact that the boy got punished because of something fairly stupid.

"Although little, interaction with those people has given him more freedom of thought, and as such the attitude he had never had during work began to make itself present, causing in him to make mistakes that he would have never committed before."it was the first time that Uchiha Takao had spoken so much with someone at least sinc ehe was a kid, probably even someone like him needed to let it out, all the frustration and worries."In our lives as ninja, mistakes are not allowed, specially in the kind of missions that boy goes into. I won?t allow him to die because of a stupid mistake no matter what."and finally he showed it, even if his face wasn?t really allowing his emotions to appear, his words were more than enough to notice what was going on.

"Will you do everything it takes to make him miserable? "

"I am sure he has realized something after his latest mission and will take measures himself. But if that doesn?t work, I?ll have to act."

"You want to take him away from the people that may be his only chance at being saved."

After he had said that, they saw how Urara arrived with the food and both boys were standing up as apparently they began a fight inside the room immediately after the blue-eyed eighteen-year-old left. Takao then started to walk towards the room and said "I have been a failure as his guardian all this years. But if there?s one thing I can protect is his life, and I won?t allow him to lose it because of some useless fantasy. Even if I have to get on my knees and beg those people to never come across his path again."those words struck Akari powerfully, for an Uchiha to say that with such determination, to acknowledge that he would humiliate himself for the sake of that boy, wa ssomething that she  wasn?t capable of believing. But then a bitter smile appeared on her face as well.

"You will try to fix a mistake by making another mistake. Everyone calls you a genius, a prodigy, but sometiems you can be pretty dumb as well."

With that she entered the room to have dinner together with the rest.


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2014)

​_[What it means to be a Dancer]
[Ninjutsu Training]
[Arc End]​_

Kei looked at her teacher, before she couldn?t take it anymore, and her whole face flushed with embarrassment.  She couldn?t imagine someone watching her doing something embarrassing like dancing, especially like Mica. Kei didn?t know what she was flustered about anymore, the thought she would have to think of someone to watch her, or that her teacher would be looking at her. She wanted to complain, but she took a deep breath and released it. 

?Will this help me?? Kei asked, she couldn?t fight whatever Mica had planned, and plus she was experienced where Kei wasn?t.  She was stronger than Kei, and not only that, but she was the teacher and Kei was the student, questioning her motives seemed unbecoming of someone like Kei. 

Mica looked up in the air, her finger rested on her chin as she seemed to be deep in thought before looking back down at the girl, ?Think of it like this, when you are imagining someone it easier to get in the mood, and plus it helps with guiding your body.? She explained before shrugging her shoulders, ?The first step is zone everything else out, imagine you and that person alone, and they are guiding your body.?

?Imagining a person helps out a lot, not only by calming the mind, but also when you feel as if you are lost, they can help you guide your body in that direction.? 

?Don?t be scared, come on get up, shake that tension out of you, and relax.? Mica clapped her hands together before she turned over to the stereo. Kei got up from the floor. She shook her hands and legs, before rolling her neck, and shaking her head.  She tried to ease up the tension that had built up in her joints from sitting on the hardwood floor.

When she opened her eyes, she looked at herself in the mirror, and closed her eyes again. It would be better if she didn?t see herself when she danced. Her heart thumped against her chest, but as she took a couple of deep breathes, it slowed down. No matter how embarrassed she found herself, she would have to push herself forward, and just let everything flow. 

The walls, the mirrors, Mica, and everything else that was around her just seemed to melt. It was only darkness, it was only Kei, and that was when Kei felt like she was taking a first step. 

?Are you ready?? Mica voice was soft and rubbed against Kei?s ear like silk. Almost as if she knew Kei was at that borderline at being pulled back, and becoming that shy shrine maiden. 

?Yes?.?

?Remember what I told you to do?.And you?ll do well?.?​
Kei nodded and soon there was nothing but the sound of her heart beat. The sound of the gentle beat as it thumped against her chest, made thinking of him easier, and almost like a ghost he appeared to her. A smile slightly formed against her lips, because she could see him clearly as if he was right in front of her.  Though, he didn?t have that cocky grin on his face, Kei couldn?t imagine him being too cocky during something like this. He would have a serious face, as if he was looking at her and only her, and this moment was them and only them.

The figure she had envisioned of Kyo almost made her shiver, the song didn?t even start, and she could feel her body build up in excitement. A serious Kyo, her mind wondered to where she would see such a serious face, those brows furrowed, and his lips curled into a frown, but his eyes locked on hers.  Those powerful red eyes burning into every inch of skin that he could see, but his face wouldn?t change, although his eyes would tell her everything.

A long late night doing business, and Kei as his distraction, was the only situation that her brain could come up with. However, it did its job, and the shrine maiden shame seemed to melt under this imaginary glare. Her stomach boiled and it twisted in unnatural ways, but it only made her feel relaxed. 










​
As soon as the song started Kei smile turned into a sort of a grin, as if Kyo had caught her doing something bad, but she didn?t fear the punishment, she wanted it. She put her leg out in front of her, before swirling her hip in a slow manner, because she wanted him to take in ever motion. Every dip of her hip, every raise, she wanted him to see her, and she wanted his eyes to fall on nothing she didn?t want him to pay attention to.

She felt her stomach burn, like she each twist of her hip, at each exchange of her feet and the turn of his belly, a fire was eating away at her. A fire that started where Kyo?s gaze had landed and had begun to eat at her, but that serious expression, that form  where would sit back almost unamused made her want to move even more. Though she knew that he would want more, but he would never admit it, and the thought of the boy admitting that he wanted more, made her body burn up even more.

That want?.That passion?.She wanted him to burn up every inch of her, and leave nothing but a husk left. Kei felt her legs go out and she dropped to her knees before sliding her upper body down to the ground. Her back arched before coming back up stretching her body as the fire traveled upwards, consuming her thoughts.

She didn?t know what she was doing anymore, she just wanted to move, and let this burning feeling consume her body. Let it move from her stomach to the tips of fingers and toes. Fire wasn?t meant to protect or save anyone, it was meant to destroy, and leave nothing in its wake. 

The bangles on her hips were loud but she began to work the other areas of her body pushing the fire upwards, before she got up and turned her back towards the imaginary Kyo. Her hands slid up her from her legs to her hips, before resting the back of the palms on them. She felt something bubble up along with the fire, but she allowed it to escape her lips before realizing it was a laugh. 

That one moment and Kei could imagine Kyo hands on her hips, he wouldn?t take teasing for long, and he would come up to take what he wants. And who was she to deny him, what he wants? Her hands slid up from her waist to the rest of her body, and another laugh escaped her lips this time it was sweet, like her smile. She was a dancer that who she was, and he wasn?t allowed to touch an inch of her body without her permission.

Kei bent her back before making the bangles that were on her hips jingle hard against them before standing straight up and running her hands through her hair again. The feeling of euphoria overwhelmed every inch of her as she opened her eyes and saw her body move the way it did. Though it didn?t embarrass her this time, but actually she felt proud like her whole body was oozing something she never seen before.  Her body felt like a live wire, brimming with power just waiting for release, and that made the shrine maiden laugh even more.

She turned to Mica and smiled, ?You are feeling it! That is good!? Mica cheered, ?Good job Kei!?

The next song started to play and Mica joined her this time, the older woman was on Kei?s wavelength following her every movement and adding her owns. 

For a minute she felt as though dancing was the closes thing to flying that she could have.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 27, 2014)

*
Dante*

He wasn't legally dead but the folk in the Hyuuga clan jumped on the rumors as soon as they could. They had a little funeral, put all his belongings in a box outside the complex and struck his name off the roster in big black marker pen. When he tried coming back in, the guards simply told him that there was no record of a Hyuuga Dante. Perhaps other people would make a big deal out of it but looking at his meager possessions he was at least glad they didn't burn his guitar. The estate his parents left him was still worth a bit of money, he hadn't partied it all away but he guessed now would be a good time to start forging his own name - he had his business, which consisted of severely undercutting the Council and taking the missions himself as people headed towards the Hokage's buildings with the sign;

*"Council charging too much? Hire a real ninja for less!"*

He took his box and walked back to his wooden stall. He'd have to figure something out before the winter but for now sleeping under the stars was just fine and dandy.

The mission he had hijacked was finding a cat. In the Sound country. He'd never been there before but he imagined that there were hot girls dancing suggestively to sexy jazz music. Sounded good. Sounded good. Dante laughed inwardly. He had to remember that one.

It was far though. He didn't really want to make the journey alone, though he was sure he'd hook up with one of the dancing babes there. As he day dreamed he saw someone he recognized from Academy class but didn't quite remember her name.

"Hey! Kiya! Kiya! You with the eyepatch! Yeah remember me? It's Dante! Well, obviously you remember me. You wanna go on a mission with me? It'll pay more than the mission you get from inside there." he said pointing to the Hokage building and gave his award winning smile, "I'll even play the guitar and sing for you whilst we travel."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki*



_The Icy Hunt in the Land of Iron: After Hunt, Part XVII_

______________________​
Moments after he rose the fang into the air and declared his victory, Ren and the rest of the team passed out onto the snow, having finally succumbed to their injuries and fatigue. He had no chakra left to sustain himself, nor the willpower to resist the burns on his back, the ripped flesh and exposed born on his arm or the missing pieces of flesh on his side. At the same time, every fibre of muscle in Makoto's body was ripped from the strain of the gates and the taijutsu user's skin was tinted a vivid red from the burns he suffered inside the dragon's acidic stomach.  

Neither of them were as worse for wear as Taneda, though. Broken bones, burn marks forming layered patterns on his skin and a missing arm. Needless to say, the doctors were horrified as they made their way to the bodies. "Yokai-san, I found Team D!" one of the nurses shouted, pointing to the unconscious bodies of the three shinobi, lying in a pool of melted snow and their own blood. If she didn't know any better, they might the nurse would have passed them off as dead already. They definitely looked it, at least.

One of the apprentice medical ninja suppressed a gasp. He'd only recently gotten the job and wasn't quite familiar or jaded against so much... gore or blood. "My God... what _happened_ to them?" his mouth dropped wide into an open o shape. He wasn't sure what he was supposed to do here; if he picked them up carelessly, it might risk worsening their condition. The young medical shinobi turned to his sensei for instructions. 

Yokai, the head doctor of the dispatched medical shinobi group, walked over to the three quietly. The seasoned master's eyes peered at them, examining each of their injuries and the way some of their bodies faintly convulsed even in their knocked out states, trying to figure out and isolate what happened. He pushed his glasses up the bridge of his nose, Ren, Taneda and Makoto's bodies reflected on the surface. "All three have some serious burns on their bodies; either through dragon fire or Zirconis' special acid inside his stomach. Judging by his red skin and the way his limbs are all over the place... I'd say the brown haired one opened at least four of the Eight Celestial Gates. I'm not sure what happened to the other two, but they need to see medical treatment _immediately_. At this rate, the white haired and blue haired boys will bleed out!" he ordered, before proceeding to bite down on his thumb and summon a party of stretchers onto the snow. 

---

He awoke from the scent of smoke rising into his nostril and a dull sting coursing through his whole body, as if he just fell straight into a nettle bush and got prickled all over. "Alright, the lifeblood needles have been inserted into his circulation now. His blood is flowing normally again and the raiton which was running through his chakra system has been dispersed. His body should be able to move again..." he heard a young female voice say slowly and carefully. "We've restored the missing flesh using a strand of his hair as a medium, too," came another voice; this time belonging to a cautious male who didn't sound quite so sure of himself. If Ren was a little more sentient, he might have thought this was distressing—if his life was in the hands of someone, he wanted it to be in the hands of someone skilled and confident. 

Ren groaned, slowly opening his eyes. He winced as the bright glare of the lights pierced into his pupils. Bright spots danced around in the air as the figures of a young fair haired nurse and brown haired doctor faded into his sight from the borders of darkness surrounding his vision. "What... happened?" he asked slowly, not getting up. The Houki well and truly felt like shit, though at least he wasn't in constant intense pain anymore. Just a constant... _sore_ pain, instead. Then, a man in his middle ages wearing a muddied lab coat over a standard shinobi outfit walked over to him, his face popping into his darkened vision. "We collected the three of you from outside your cave after you all passed out and gave you some medical treatment," he explained patiently, then wrote something down in a notebook. 

"Where are the other two? Makoto and Taneda."

"The one with the brown hair is in the same medical bay with you, but is still knocked out, since the work we need to perform on his body is a little more... intricate."

"The one with the white hair and glasses is in a different one, though. His injuries are a lot more serious and required more specialized attention."

He breathed a sigh of relief. "So they're alive. That's good news," Ren said, managing a smile despite himself.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 27, 2014)

Kyra...

It wasn't the first time, nor would it be the last time.  The worst part is that Kyra isn't a hard name to say or remember, yet for some reason it happened time and time again.  Kyra didn't worry about it too much.  The people that she cared about called her Tink and knew how to pronounce her name.  

When she turned to see who was calling her name Tink couldn't help but roll her eyes.  There before her stood one of her classmates.  In most cases she wouldn't mind, in fact she might even relish the fact of doing a mission with them.  Not this time.  Kyra knew she was older than a lot of the kids at the academy.  She had absolutely no problem with that.  It was because her family died that she went into shinobi work.  

In this guys case it was because he was idiot that he was still in the academy.  He was a Hyuuga.  Even Kyra knew that the Hyuugas were a prestigious clan Konoha.  Gifted beyond measure.  Apparently that skips a person once in a while and before her was the person it decided to skip for the last four generations all rolled in to one.

?I'm Kyra and it's not an eyepatch!?  That was the second thing people always messed up.  They always assumed that  the gadgets that littered her body were nothing more than decoration.  A means to be different and stand out.  That wasn't the way Tink was.  She didn't care about anyone else or their opinions.  

The one thing that gave her pause was the offer to make more money.  Money was good.  She was starting to run a bit low on supplies.  Not like she needed it, what her family left behind was enough.  But, that was only to be used to help her father's invention make it big.  This money she used to buy food and the other needed supplies.

Giving up on even making the guy understand anything about her gadgets, she took a deep breath.  He was an idiot, she needed to speak slowly and carefully so he understood each and every word she said.  Of course that made him sound worse then he probably was but she wasn't going to take any chances.  

?If you promise not to sing and play the guitar I will help you.?  Crossing her arms and giving him a droll stare, she had a nagging feeling that she should probably ask about the mission first but even she makes mistakes now and then.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2014)

Sound village-

Ran stood at the entrance to the village, playing his shamisen. "Yo Ran." Jin walked over to his friends and put his hand on his shoulder. "Hey there." Ran smirked at Jin, "Just playin some songs while i try ta figure out just what it is im doin." Jin nodded, "Aren't we all just trying to figure out what we're doing?" Ran smirked a bit and chuckled, "Heh, Now you're just gettin too deep on me. I ain't tryin to be philosophical like." Ran stretched and let the sun beams shine on him, feeling the warmth of the suns rays. 

"I swear, you're just like a freakin cat." Jin shakes his head. "Nah, i like to think im just a free spirit." Ran picked up a flute and started to play. "Just how many instruments can you play Ran?" Jin tilted his head to the side. "Hmmm, so far, i've been able to play just bout any instrument i've picked up." Ran smiled at Jin. "Anyways, Guess i'll start walkin to my location, I'll be seein yah!" 

Jin waved to his friend. "See yah Ran, I've got my own mission to accomplish." Ran stopped and turned to his friend. "Oh? What mission you doin?" Jin smirked a bit and tossed a scroll to Ran, "Eh? You're gonna go spread music to a village..." "Yup." The two laughed a bit, "Guess they messed up on our assignments." "See yah Jin." Jin nodded and waved as he walked off. "See yah, Ran."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 28, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[First Training Ground, Konohagakure]​*
[A Test Taste of Endurance I]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*​

It, like most days, was a bright and sunny Konohagakure day. Birds were singing as they flew in the air and the wind was gently blowing across east to west. All in all, it was a very pleasant day. A perfect day to, well die as it were. Unbeknownst to a handful of unlucky participants, that mistook a Mission as a joke, today they would be coming face to face with the angel of death. A flaming hot death at the hands of a food guru from the western part of the Land of Waterfalls. Well, not quite a Guru, not yet. It will be years before this aspiring young Genin becomes one of the most renowned Extreme Cooks in the known world. Headlining Events like Hell's Kitchen and Chef Wars: Iron in the Kitchen. No, that is much later. Today is a Taste of Endurance Swamp Style.

The First Training Ground was usually a bustle with life, spars and training taking place to sharpen both mind and body. Today was different, the giant lot was more or less vacant. Save a teal haired Teen that stood with her hands on her hips. Clenched in her left fist was the mission she ripped from the board, one of many that littered various mission boards that was placed around the large Village. Her name, Taberu Haraguroi. A girl of unique blood and tastes, which means that she'd be well suited for this Mission. Though as the hands on the clock ticked ever closer to Lunch Time the voraciously hungry girl almost impatiently tapped her foot. 

This was starting to grow tiring on her nerves. It was practically up her alley, she was an eating machine. Nothing could get to her. Nothing, she was a Carrion Eater. Poisons, toxins, bacteria nor rot gut could upset her stomach, it was all fuel for the furnace that was she. But at this rate, even free food wasn't worth the wait. "Well, it's not often that I'm beat to a mission. Isn't that right Fang?" from nowhere the voice came. Then, as suddenly Mitsuki seemed to fall from the sky. Cupping her chin she looked the teal haired girl over, "If I'm not mistaken, you're Taberu Haraguroi. You went missing on a Mission some time ago, have you checked in with the proper channels? What am I saying, of course you have." the Jonin chuckled. There would have been Zero way that they would have allowed her back in the Village if she hadn't been debriefed on the circumstances of her going missing.

"I see that you're here for the Mission, good. Good. Well, before I can clear you for this dangerous undertaking, you must sign this small handful of wavers." is stated. After which what could be described as a small book is handed over. "Read it and make sure you understand everything young lady." is stated as more people stared to show. "My, we're not even ready yet!" she exclaims while going to meet the rest of the contestants as they showed.

Soon, as the people filed in tables were brought to the First Training Field as to get ready for the meal at hand. 

_-Some Time Later_

*"Hello all TV Viewers out in TV land. I am Fang and today I and Mizuirono will be your hosts for the First Annual Taste of Endurance Competition. Do you have anything to say for yourself Mizuirono?*, "I don't know how it is you ever got me to do this, half breed." the pair grow silent for a moment, but the Husky Wolf mix just chuckled as three people walked out onto the Field. *"Ladies and Gentlemen. These are the people that are responsible for the days events. On the far left if Head Chef Takamora from Classic on Konoha Square. A very well to do restaurant that only serves only the highest of clientele."*, "Did you look all those fancy words up so that you could make yourself look good Fang?", *"No, unlike you I am a very well read canine...*, "I'm not a Canine, and you cannot read." 

Again an awkward silence fell over the pair, quit busting my balls is grunted in wolf as he chuckled. Mizuirono only grinned as Akane in the middle of the three, wearing a Chef's hat, nervously fidgets. She'd never cooked for so many people before. *"As I was saying, the renown Chef has graced the Competition to dress the dishes for the less Experienced Akane. Speaking of which, is the darling redhead in the middle of the three. She is a Genin from Takigakure. Well, the Swampland West of Taki. Her cooking expertise is what got this little Mission going. On the far right is my partner, Mitsuki she is the one that put this thing together. So, you going to add anything Mizuirono, or are you going to let me do all the talking."*, "You seemed to like to talk a lot, so I figured I'd let you have at it." 

In that instant eighteen Ninja appear on the scene. "Seems that the barrier teams have arrived. For the people out in TV land as it was put, Mitsuki has brought in the help of three high end barrier teams that are comprised of half Yamanaka Clan specialist and half Barrier Specialist from across the Fire Nation.", *"Mitsuki has taken into account that there are some things that can interfere with this Mission and give people unfair advantages."*, "There will be a Team of Six for each meal, what they will be doing is suppressing  both Jutsu and Bloodline traits. Which will more or less level the field." is stated as Six Ninja spread across the tables that were set up. 

Sitting they prepare themselves for the task when the food showed. A moment later that happens as waiters   walked from a large Tent that was set up several yards away. 

*"Ah, the appetizer is here. I had to do research.."*, "Meaning he had Mitsuki look into it.", *"Yes, into the Swamp Cooking traditions. And I can say I'm amazed folks. The sheer heat they eat on the swamp turns my stomach thinking about it. 

First up is Crab Ragoon. *

On the square ceramic plate is what could be mistaken for fried dumplings. There was four on each plate and each was drizzled with flour to make the dish contrast. To give it a splash of extra color a Yellow Banana Pepper was cut into slices and lined along the left most side of each plate. 

*"This is an Ellesmere tradition.  Chopped Bacon, minced onion, Worcestershire, diced dill pickle  and crawfish is all mixed into a vat. From there is cooked and added with crab that gives this dish its distinct flavor. Egg holds the Wonton together."*, "You're forgetting the pepper.", *"No, I was waiting for you to mention it."* is replied with a grin, *"The secret weapon in this dish is normally Tabasco. But on the Swamp they use the White Habanero Pepper. For those out there that don't know, the White Habanero is a very hot pepper. 

In fact, Mitsuki tells me that there is a pepper heat chart called the Scoville Chart. To put into perspective how hot this pepper is, the normal Tabasco pepper rates between 30,000 and 50,000 on the chart. The Habanero hits in between 100,000 to 350,000 Scoval Units."*, "More or less, they better have an iron stomach or something. Lets wish them luck and hope that the wavers don't need to be used." ~


----------



## Gaja (Jul 28, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Ren Houki*
> 
> Liquid Time: Shopping, Part VII
> 
> ...



*Mashiro Sutomu*​
For better or worse Mashiro was completely oblivious to the exact details of the chuunin exams. A pretty big fail on his part considering that he was a shinobi too, but it just went to show what time away and missions could do to you. He smirked at the joke of his fellow shinobi while his hand touched a piece of fabric. Barely moving his eyes away from Ren the young lad noted the softness of the fabric, such a smooth surface almost seemed sureal, so it came as even more of a surprise when he checked the price tag.

Mashiro didn't gamble, but he sure as hell had a good poker face to show as he subtly picked up the dark item and held it in his hand. Whether Ren would be able to tell that his smirk was partially attributable to the item he just picked up or not was up in the air, but he was certainly glad he found it. With the two girls going in to a full on war of words Mashiro was aware of their "polite conversation" but didn't tune in fully just yet. Rather his brief separation from the conversation ended with a polite smile and an item in his hand.

"Yeah, I guess it has. Could have sworn that I've seen her around the academy a few times. Oh well... but yeah how do I put this Ren-san..." For an instant he paused, figuring out how to put it. "I never moved away, really. After we graduated I went on a mission with my dad. Paid really well, but took a while... Two years really." Tilting his head to the side Mashiro didn't think that it was such a long time, now. When they were going on the mission itself he had quite a different opinion on the matter.

"So you could say that I've been out of the loop for a while. I didn't even get to catch the info on what's going on in the Chuunin exams. Thought I'd do that after I'm done here at the administrative building."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 28, 2014)

*Rosuto l Ade l Rouge l Jeet Kune Do LT*

Night had befallen the forest, shrouded in a veil of dark, only with the incandescence of a small fire lit a small portion where the waterfall flows. Two entities undergoing training. Two logs with smaller portions of wood protruded from the side, all with a pattern. Lee, a man of which Rosuto had met withing the forest depth explained as his hands and feet moved rhythmically through the portions of wood. 

"Much like I spoke before, my young trainee. You must allow your movements to flow freely, to mold to the fight, to be free like the wind and solid like stone. You must be like water, able to mold into the anything. Become what you are facing." 

His hands swayed, pushed, halted along with his feet which stopped, stomped, and soon kick, followed, his a twist and a twirl of the wrist, a push of both hands around several inches separate from the other, a circle of the arms around each wood before the strike became powerful, and soon the movements increased, speed built up and the process had been repeated with rapid succession. 

"Believe it to be a style without a style. It's is free like the winds, and sail abroad a magnificent sea of possibility. The art, perception must come into play. You, my friend, are gifted. You hold the eye of Sharingan." 

The halts after a final hit, and pulls away from the log, soon placing himself behind the boy whom seemed intently focus on the log that stood before him. Placing close attention to the words that exhaled from Lee's mouth, he soon took a deep breath, his mind clearing, his thoughts dispersing as his awaited the order to commence. 

"Now, proceed the initial stance." 

Rosuto soon began to bounce on the balls of his feet, before turning towards the most comfortable position.

_"It doesn't matter what position is chosen, left or right, it's built to accommodate the fighter's choice. A versatile stance, loose feet and quick movements..."_  

He positioned himself right foot forwards, the feet spread on a wide-stance, arms on chest height on above the other, his hands loose, fingers spread, arms in front of chest, not a crossed, hovering above the other. His feet, the front foot slightly raised, the balls of his foot sustaining partially the strength of his balance, while the back one was entirely upwards, the balls of the feet sustaining it entirely. 

"You must never intend to rush a battle, you will focus on defense. At the same time, you must acknowledge that there's no time to waste in fights. You must find it in yourself that this art is made to simply end things as quickly as possible. As I spoke before, recite the Economy of Motion. At the same time, strike the log with the patterns demonstrated earlier at peek of speed. Mess up and you'll do 100 more until you get it right... GO!" 

Rosuto began, following the strict motions presented earlier withing the span of the day that constituted on speed, strength, defense, guards and trapping.  The speed resulted to be difficult, to maneuver through the different protruding logs was a result of dynamic precision. Almost scarily so, while undergoing a layer of thought and focus while at the same time processing the information gathered through a small period of time, seems that not only did one needed to observe the movements ushered with clarity and perfection, one must be able to, in short, multitask to enable a wider array of techniques as to not to cripple the user from repertoire he or she holds. 

"First is efficiency: An attack must reach the enemy with the least amount of time and with maximum force."

His movements did not waver as he spoke, his stance stood true as every single muscle had too be used to completely envelop him in the strength needed to full come in contact with this techniques power. 

"Second is directness: Which is simply the act of doing what comes naturally to one's own with discipline." 

His speed became much faster as the sound of logs and smashes soon engulfed the area, the sweat building on the youth's body as each secular movement held a greater force than the last. Followed by the principals he had learned at present, the art of fighting without an art. The Way of the Intercepting Fist had exploded in a flourish of magnificent movement and flair. 

"Thirdly and finally is simplicity: I must think in an uncomplicated manner; without ornamentation. I must be free as the wind and be formless like water." 

Lee smiled as he witnessed that his words had not fallen on deaf ears. The boy held a tendency and a talent to quickly and effectively learn what has been told and shown. The simply allowed this to metastasize greatly, and opened up door that would give way to the principal of his prowess. It was impressive, however it held a greater significance that he could properly value. He was talented, a prodigy in fact, however he didn't truly knew what this meant. The ease had soon crawled into that darkness he bequeathed into himself, into his soul. And gained a rather hidden complicated algorithm that herald a sonata of shrouded ignorance. He was simply too confident. 

"Good. Now stop."

Rosuto who has just felt that he's gotten to grasp the entirety of this art has been ordered to halt. He proceeded to do as such as he turned towards his new Sensei. His eyes although as calm as the morning sea after a large storm, arms crossed as he spoke.

"You are a fool. You must first understand this and mold it to your being."

"I already know this."

"You do not."

Rosuto rose his brow in questioning to this man's, his sensei's abrupt, but forward statement. He listened carefully.

"To summarize you, you left the village because a window opened. Like a caged bird, you sprung your wings and left the moment opportunity strobe your eyelids. However, in the intent you have died, but have left so many tortured. You seek to gain a power in which I will help provide. Yet you seem to underestimate what you truly are capable of, Rosuto." 

"What do you mean? I've done all in my power to stop everything. To truly gain a clearer concious and allow myself to better the world. My enemies."

"You are cocky. Truly your plan was excellent, ruthless, cunning, and most of all insane. But to fool million through a systematized formula, use the media and the flames you ushered to engulf your body while simultaneously alerting your enemy to your presence, in hopes that you could defeat him with the plaintive tones of the arm you sacrifice due to a love one's loss. However, again, to much to your plans you calculated a high degree of failure. He himself expected as much and left you to live, although barely. And through it a miracle happened and a man of equal insanity had arrived and built your arm, healed you and gave you a temporary home. Soon after you take a new mantle, a new face. You fight against odds you were incapable of. Your failure comes not from your lack of strength, Rosuto. It comes from underestimation."

As he spoke, Rosuto gritted his teeth in an anger that had built from with. Each spoken word was like a knife, driven to the heart with spiked rolled into the blade. The reality of it all immersing from the depths and soon he realized that this wasn't simple spouting, but the truth. It was a moment where he had to face is reality, the perception of goodness soon falling short and focusing on the lack of true planning. 

"You must understand that primarily, with the power I hand to you, that I do it with the intent that you change. You must understand that no force is greater than that of companionship. Closing yourself with not herald any benefits. And like myself, you must understand that even if you are strong, you will always need someone to aid you. I myself have found this, and have made a structure upon it. Your darkness is not bequeathed to you, your darkness is made by you." 

It as if for the third time he was left speechless. There no holes in his argument, he truly did fear what would become. But the sacrifices he had made, were they truly of necessary means? Did he truly need to go rouge for this? Or was he simply fooling himself into believing he was doing this for a greater purpose? When in truth it was simply to underhand a madman and satisfy his desire for revenge.

"You're right. I was a fool."

"Not a fool. But blinded. A true fool would never see past his faults. "

"I will return to the village."

"No. I don't ask you to do such. I ask you to understand that grounding yourself to loneliness will not herald anything. The power to achieve power, come from the bonds you form. And you care. Never seal away that truth." 

"Yes, Lee-Sensei."

"Now, let us continue."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Liquid Time: Shopping, Part VIII

________________​
Ren raised an eyebrow. So it was a mission, huh? "What kind of mission was it?" he asked curiously, eyes flickering to the clothing item Sutomu had just picked up. A good choice, which he mentally cursed himself for not finding earlier. He only did a few missions after graduation and _none_ of them were particularly well paying, or intense enough to take two whole _years_. Of course... Sutomu might have just had different standards and be really bad at capturing cats, but Ren doubted that a little bit. Nobody who graduated into becoming a genin could be that incompetent. 

He continued speaking, picking up a tie; a long piece of silky soft blue fabric which almost slid through the skin of his fingers as he placed it onto his pile. "It must've been to some place really out of the way if you didn't even catch the Chūnin Exams; Natsu Nakano's been advertising it to anywhere with technology," Ren said. Seriously, it was almost like the only thing on television these days were the exams; so much that he'd gotten tired of watching reruns of himself. And for the egotistical, somewhat narcissistic Houki, that was an incredibly difficult thing to accomplish.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 28, 2014)

*Dante*

"No singing?"  Dante genuinely had to think about the proviso. He did like singing. "But we're going to the Sound country Kiy....Kyra. The Sound country. Gotta get us in the..." he noted an impatient sigh.

"Fine fine. No singing. I suppose you'll be telling me next that you don't want to hear my array of knock knock jokes."

There was a silence,

"Oh come on! Fine. No knock knock jokes either!" Dante said starting to walk towards the train station. He handed her the mission, which was written on a scrap piece of paper. There were doodles on it and prospective names for his business.

"Mission seems fairly straightforward. Go there, rescue a pet from a tree or something and get paid. Only skimmed the details. Mr Peepers is a weird name for a cat. I'd have called it Rebellion. Like my sword!" Dante rambled but did so in an animated way. It certainly looked like the Hyuuga could not sit still.

The pair entered the train station. It was fairly grand and clean, and hosted about 5 trains going to various countries every hour. It was buzzing with activity, with pizza and ramen shops inside as well as travel shops and last minute souvenir shops selling little statues of the Hokage monument. The station was decades old and still looked brand new. "Can't believe the old school way was to run through the forests and bound through trees back in the day." 

He paid the fare and looked back at Kyra with a shrug. "Sorry, I'm too broke to be chivalrous. Besides you won't let me sing." 

He said this with a smug look on his face, then proceeded to walk into the turnstile, flipping over it and falling onto his head after failing to put his ticket into the machine. Leaping up he did his hair and grinned. 

"Of course that was for your amusement. I just wanted to see you smile." Dante said gathering his pride off the floor. He sensed this wasn't going to be a very fun journey.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2014)

A day in the sound- 

"You going to be taking a Taxi sir?" Someone asked Ran, though the young ninja ignored him. "Hmm, Now then, which was was that train station... I can never remember... was it north... or east..." He rubbed his chin. "Well, guess i'll just go run around till i find it!" Ran leaped into a tree and looked around, "Nope... ain't that way..." He chuckled a bit and leaped to the next tree, dashing through the woods, looking for where the train station could be... 

hopefully he would find it soon, but there were some doubts in his mind... mostly because he disliked the use of modern travel methods. "Who doesn't like the breeze in your hair, the sound of the birds singin... the beauty of this world, it really don't have limits." Ran stopped on a branch, "Oh?" He looked down and noticed a few baby birds, singing for their momma. "Now ain't that the cutest thing..." Ran smirked.

"See! anyone takin a train or a car ain't never gonna see this!" Ran looked around the forest, trying to find more examples of nature's beauty.. though he ran across something that... well could be defined as natures beauty... "Oh... them two bears are.... uuh... Nature is amazin! the miracle of life bein made... I'm just gonna go now." Ran took off faster. "Sheesh... maybe i shoulda reconsidered the taxi.."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 28, 2014)

*Kyra...*

Things were going just as the young kunoichi thought they would.  Bad.  Okay, she couldn't say that it was horrible, at least his stupidity lent a peculiar type of humor to the situation.  Kyra was also wondering if she shouldn't have put down the guitar or singing rule.  That would have probably be better than the ceaseless waterfall of words that were coming out of his mouth.  

Just the pure energy coming off of the boy was like standing in the middle of power plant when the transformers were humming at full capacity.  Tink wondered for a moment if there was a way that she could harness that energy.  Put it to good use in some type of device.  Her teal eyes stared deeply at him.

Kyra hadn't expected him to buy her ticket, though to be honest she hadn't expected to actually leave Konoha, let alone go to the sound.  But, the deal was done and Kyra would do many things but she would never go back on her word.  Looking at the paper about the mission, she pushed through the turnstile, and walked passed her partner.

“Did you even look at this?”  Kyra said to Dante, her head still down, but she seemed to move effortlessly through the crowds.  That was one of the special things about her goggles, she could look down and work on her gadgets and yet still see around her.  It was a major safety device for working in the garage, not like it helped any when in combat.  In fact it was a bit of a hindrance, but one she could deal with.

“It is not a cat.  It is a lion.”  She walked into one of the train cars and sat down while bracing her feet on the chair in front of her.  “It is also for Cherry!  You know the famous musician....”  Her voice faded and while she rolled her eyes.  “You only listen to your own music don't you?”  With a huff she tossed the paper back at him and pulled out her latest project.  

With screwdriver in hand, Kyra didn't even notice that they had pulled out of the station and were on their way to the sound village to find a pussy for a Cherry.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 28, 2014)

*[A Test Taste of Endurance I]

Taberu Haraguroi and the Art of Eating*

The young woman looks at the book of waivers, skims through the many pages, then quickly signs them.  She stands confidently, despite the bloodline being nullified.  Her many years of constant eating preparing her for this moment.  

_Time of the competition..._

Once the food is set down in front of her and the other contestants, she sniffs it.  The strength of the pepper's scent causing even her to recoil for a swift moment.  Taberu groans slightly in anticipation as she grabs the Ragoon.  “Bottom's up.” she states as she gulps down one of the appetizers.  After waiting a moment, she coughs, “Hey, these are pretty good.  Really spicy, but good.” she sniffs as a tear wells up in her eye.  She shakes her head, and eats another, this time with a slice of banana pepper.  She lets off a burp, sweat beading on her forehead, obviously uncomfortable but determined nonetheless.  “I'm not dropping in the first round.  I do have to say though, Swamp cooking has always caught my interest.  I'm glad I've had a chance to try it.” she states, saliva escaping her mouth a bit more than usual.

She stares at the last two on the plate, she clears her throat, shakes her head, then downs them, thumping her hand against the table.  Teal hair falling into her face as she lets off a heavy but shaky breath, for the first time the woman was actually uncomfortable with the thought of what may come next when it came down to food.  But that amount of comfort made her shiver, she'd never had to deal with indigestion, or upset stomach.  Just the chance of that excited her, and made her determined to continue.  

“Bring on the next dish!”


----------



## Vergil (Jul 28, 2014)

*Mion*

Hinowa

Her return to the little town that started it all. It seemed like an age though it really hadn't been that long, likely due to the sheer amount of things that had happened to her. Really it was remarkable but it was also a culmination of many years - all that was needed was a trigger. Still, she shivered occasionally at the thought but the dread was no longer there, though the memory still remained and she came to the realisation that this would be a burden to carry with her always.

Over the past two weeks the members of the Jashin church had been put through the ringer. Some had been scarred for life, turned into nothing but experimental bodies to be used for their research into chakra. Their service to Jashin would not be forgotten as their names were put into a large gold laced book, to later be engraved into the wall. Mion, honestly did not see the point; their bodies were merely tools to further the glory of Jashin, until there was finally peace across the world.
Hinowa was to be the first small step into realising this. She stood in front of a group of Templars. They were armored in steel and carried swords. Their weaker hand had no armored glove on it and was left bare to enable them to use their chakra nullification powers in necessary, though it was unlikely in this small town. 

"You are powerful enough now to leave them all alive, even if they put up a fight. I want no casualties. Keep injuries to a minimum, we must let them know that ours is a kind hand, that wishes only for them to be enlightened to our way. Understood?"

"Yes Ma'am!"

"Start at the local police station. Be quick and efficient. The priests have kept the baptism ready for the 500 residents and it takes a lot of fuel to keep those fires hot." Mion's hand raised and then dropped giving them the signal to charge. There were only a few of them, perhaps 10, but it was more than enough. Mion herself got involved too, she certainly was not going to waste the opportunity to flex her muscles. Her first port of call was the school. A clump of people in a small area was perfect for her jutsu. 

She walked in through the front door, using her poison tipped needle to pierce an artery. She was incapacitated with fear in but a few seconds, leaving the templar behind her to tie her up and leave her outside. Mion was using her strongest dose of fear toxin. After much research she found that only the very weak of heart would die from being exposed to it. Children were resistant to it. She was unsure on pregnant women but they should be fine. If the child was not strong enough to handle that then perhaps it wasn't strong enough.

Mion paused a moment. Did she really just think that? It was Jashin's will for her to think that though - so it was fine. Just fine.

She entered the classroom and there were curious faces that greeted her. The teacher's was also one of them. Perhaps she could convince them verbally?

"Greetings. My name is Sonozaki Mion from the Jashin chur.."

The faces went pale. Clearly there was misinformation spread about their illustrious order. There were such lies spread, especially in the White alliance and she was used to seeing the faces of ignorance greet her. Without a further word the blue poison mist filled the room from her mouth and paralyzed everyone there, including the templar behind her. She sighed. They had not yet conquered their fears. Unlike chakra,  poison was much worse. Disruptions to the chakra system were easy to rectify; a 'Kai' or having someone insert their own chakra into you was relatively simple. Poisons though - they had their own unique antidote. As she watched the Templar rooted to the spot, breathing ever faster, she wondered if it may be wise to have an antidote handy? Then dismissed the idea - she was immune to her poisons and as far as she knew, all poisons. 

Mion removed his helmet and slapped his face hard. It wouldn't do anything but when he woke up he would know that she was displeased. A word was needed with the Templar training teacher. They needed much more discipline in their ranks. At the very least he was coming to faster than the kids.

"Quickly, tie them up. We shall discuss your lack of mental strength later."

"Y-y-yes ma'am." the man shivered and did as he was told. 

The local hospital was next. The weak and elderly were here. She had no use for them. They would likely not even survive the baptism and so she was not about to waste resources on them. Even though she had told the Templars to spare everyone, that was only said as she was the only one allowed to have any judgement on the lives of others. She clearly had the most wisdom....she shook her head and raked at the skin on her arm, drawing blood. Such pride was bad and she went back to the task at hand. The doctors and nurses were rounded up, as were those with simple injuries like broken bones. The more serious conditions however were all rounded up in the main hall and their various aids taken away. Mion exhaled a red mist upon them, causing them to feel unadulterated rage towards each other. 

Rather amusing, she had to admit. Cripples fighting each other was fairly hilarious. Her eyebrow raised at one woman who grabbed a crutch and beat an elderly man to death, his head was like a crushed watermelon on the ground with scrambled eggs with ketchup coming out it. How vicious. Perhaps there was hope for this group yet. Of course the woman was in her 50s and after killing her third disabled victim, keeled over and died. Shame. 

The entire process of emptying Hinowa had taken about an hour. Fairly efficient and as per her orders there were no casualties - perhaps some heavy bruising but otherwise they were fine.

"Take them to be baptised. Their new life starts here. I take it the pits are ready for those that do not survive the process are ready?" Mion asked walking with grace and speed towards the church.

"Yes Milady. It is as you say." The Head Templar said, his hand across his chest, following her.

"Your troops need more discipline with their emotions. See to it that they get it." Mion said with a little irritation in her voice.

"Absolutely Milady, I will see to it that their training is upped for the next week."

"Good."

At the church the preparations were indeed complete. The branding tools were on the fire, and the metal cilices were ready too, so that they would find their willpower through dealing with constant pain. Their rooms were ready inside the church and in the tents outside, with proper sanitation and ample food stocks. Their first shower would be one of boiling water, to wash away their sins and start anew.

She watched as they entered the showers one by one, their screams filling the air and then with them emerging severely scalded, only for them to be branded and the cilice placed around their left thigh. The Templars pushed them through, holding them under the scalding water forcibly. They would thank her one day when they would find the love of Jashin. As they were now they had not the physical nor the mental capacity to accept Jashin's love. 

The children and younger adults would all be put through the Templar training. She did feel a pang of pity for them. For the uninitiated it was a harsh introduction to Jashin's church and they would likely resent their first few months, but they would come to accept him, just as she had. There were pleas of mercy and yells of rage throughout the camp but it was clear that they were no match for the Templars or even the priests. 

Soon she would have her army and they would march to the next town in the Fire Country, Daigo. But there was still much to do here. Patience was needed.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 28, 2014)

*Marietta*

_*Chunin Exams: Final Stage V *
Land of Iron _

From the outside, admits the disheveled snow covered fields and broken landscape, a plethora of weapons were littered across various points. Knives laid straight up as swords in stones along with the smoldering remains of rocky debris as well as the snow they seemed to seep smoke from their constitution. The entire earth trembled as a loud roar pierced through the air, the mammoth shadow of the dragon floated overhead, above the clouds, it?s wings outstretched that sounded with the howl of the wind that pressed against it. It circled around the area like a hawk, with eagle eyes scanning the entire area. 

On the ground hidden beneath a layer of snow and several strategically placed boulders, Marietta and Komodo stood with their backs pressed firmly against the cold granite. Both their approaches were an unkempt mess while they breathed with bated breathe. At the moment it was the most they could do to keep themselves alive. This creature was living up to its legend and so much more. After their initial attack which pierce through his eye, the great beast decided to clear the entire field of any obstruction, so they could have nowhere to hide. The place they were in now was nothing more than a makeshift hiding place that was quickly losing its sense of camouflage. 

A shadowed light filled the small opening with a hot red. Marietta edge over toward split in the rocks that acted as a small peep hole, see the their adversary raining down hellfire over the entire locale they were in. It looked like if he wasn?t going to find them, he was going to flush them out. 

?How does it look?? 

?He?s getting restless and looks like his decision is to torch the entire area. We won?t be able to stay here much longer?damn.? Marietta cursed with ragged breathe. They were barely able to mount any kind of offense. Everything around him was too damn hard to pierce through. The only shot they had was his underbelly, but after their previous tactics, it became null and void. 

With a bellowed scream that echoed throughout the region, the dragon?s wings spread into their full length as he soared high into the sky. A wisp of wind following at the ends of his wings and tail as he ascended into the sky and looked down onto the ground. His only eye morph into yellow slits as his mouth began to glow into a luminous light that turned their rather dreary field of battle, with a perpetual overcast that hung in the air, into nothing but a hoary white. It even penetrated and dispersed all the shadows. 

?He?s shooting white fire.? 

A hail of white fire burst from its mouth taking on a mushroom cloud shape at the point of activation, a great white fireballs pelted the land down below. The land was pelted with continuous explosion, vaporizing and incinerating the nearby hills and parts of the mountain types that littered the Land of Iron. The broad area was covered in a thick haze of smog as the last residual flames died out from the sides of the dragon?s mouth. He descended to the ground with a soft thud, fanning his wings as it landed to disperse the smoke. The serpentine like slits in its eyes looked as if they opened with surprised as it looked at the now incinerated land beneath its feet. Before it stood the two girls who were the target of the assault.

Komodo and Marietta looked a haggard mess, even worse than before, portions of their outfits were gone or tattered, their faces covered in soot, but they were alive. The former with one hand placed on the ground while the other barely stood on both feet, but they were alive. 

**Huff* *Huff* *Huff**

?Like I said?nothing with wings?is going to do me in.? 

Yet even with her boast, they were worse off than the gargantuan before them, who was only missing an eye and looked prepared to continue his fight. 

"I've work to do, but I won?t fall...Not now."

?Come get some.? 

Prepared to face their fate, a lost and unable to make it to the next round or even their futures. They stared with fierce determination as they looked down the gullet of the mythological creature who began to turn on his incinerator to completely wasteland them, until suddenly, the gathered fire dispersed as they dragon quickly fell over onto its side in a screen of dust. Now on the ground, frozen, its head arched back as it writhed in a strange dance. Its giant claws dug into the ground and eyes closed tight. Neither knew what was going on, but what sounded like a low guttural purr escaped it as its mouth fell open ajar. 

?I won?t pretend to understand, but I?m not going to question this opportunity.? Marietta spoke as her step forward. ?You ready?? 

?Quite. I have an idea too.? 

A few moments of collaboration between the two before they vanished in a blur, running across the ground toward, now was the time to capitalize. Komodo glided across the ground, brandishing her scarf and ripping it in half. Both half in each hand. In her left hand she held part of it out as Marietta formed the seals beside her.

?Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu.?
(Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique)

Much smaller than usual, but a steam of fire poured out of her mouth and onto the scarf. Once ignited Komodo whipped it around the other girls? fist, becoming akin to knuckles as it wrapped and hardened around it.

?Elongate?? 

In her right hand her scarf stiffened and shaped into spear as she ran ahead of Marietta. She vaulted off the ground into the mouth of the dragon, plunging the spear in-between its mouth to keep it from closing while Marietta followed close behind her in the sky. Her fist ablaze and cocked as the ember of fires rained off it and planted into the fang of the beast. The combination of Komodo?s unique hardening ability, the fire and the Italian firecrackers own physical might shattered through not one, but both fangs as they snapped out of its mouth. 

The young kunoichi hit the ground with a thud, shadowed by both fangs that she caught with one arm, one atop the other as they laid across the length of her back. Komodo appearing right beside her. 

?For all the trouble I thought to would be more than enough, bene??​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 29, 2014)

*Hell*

It wasn't until I opened my eyes that I witnessed a forsaken land of screams and torment imbued in fire. The men and woman of which walked the earth once roamed in endless despair, with each identity baring the weigh of a cross they never truly upheld. In this vision I witness men I had once known, people of which I had never truly understood. Spirits of which held no hope, where prayers fell upon deaf ears. Where no salvation came to those who truly wished it, with roads paved with the literal blood of those who will never see the light of day nor the road of night. Where their customary needs had engulfed them in a sea of eternal damnation and where I believe my throne of pain had been embellished in hellish stone. I fell into depth of which I held not power, where I was a specter in a world where I held not power, upon landing with force upon the broken stone of heated flames, I met a demise I was unaware of. 

There before me stood flames so incandescent and dark, where my flesh slowly erupted and melted to the brim of my bones. I sizzled and bubbled while the myriad followed, never ending pain coursed through every individual pore of flesh in my now, crisp skin which slowly corroded under a sea of great structural unholy seething flames. The darkness that loomed simply laughed, a man, no, specter swayed through the thousands as he called out to those whom have not seen the truth of them. A ravishing grizzle of faith had been lost in the endless searing depth of evil. Before what seemed like an eternity, I was found before a monstrous creature, lined up into the sea where the souls faced the true of evil. 

A creature that sized several thousands meters in stature, tails that whipped and slashes the damned which lined as he screamed the major sin that soon caused them a section in the many circles of this place. No better explanation would befall this wretched monstrosity other than demon. A creature so grotesque and unfathomable it truly birthed emotion of which I have never sensed. As I awaited my inevitable fate, the tails of bladed steel of which I was unknown of, pierced the flesh of which I believed I had been relinquished of. As he whiffed the very past that I had once lived, I could tell my departure to the depths had neared. Which each coursing inevitable second that had passed, although time held no dominion in this dimension, I felt as if I've died more death than what I have encountered. Every sensation built across every cranny of my now spiritual existence. 

As I recounted the deadly sins that constituted within humanity. 

Wrath, avarice, sloth, pride, lust, envy, and gluttony.

The judge of this place soon coiled me withing it's spiky embrace, it's tails, which slowly captured me and brought me to my deadliest cries, my prayers felt stopped, my pleasures and anguished now made manifest through a landscape of which I held not true escape. The man with blithe in the tone had soon decided my fate. Stabbed me into a contraption which lunged me soon to the area of which I would spend the rest of eternity among. 

_"Soul who bound itself to *VIOLENCE.* Welcome to a place where redemption is lost and ambivalence will never be granted. The punishment where you face the truly damned, where once in life you have granted many soul to fall under your greater power, now meet the circle of hell, where you will spend the rest of eternity, dying out in the sea of seething blood!" _

The contraption began to twist in a unreal speed as I was thrown among the many, there soon I was boiled with blood of those whom I once had taken the lives of, the many of those who glared at me in the eyes, and drowned me deeper into the bubbling crimson, my spiritual flesh bound as my lungs fulled themselves in the liquid that restrained me from breathing, the organs that soon vaporized under a greater structure of pain, the lungs of which I drew breath, I knew not greater torture in life. I seek death, but held did not lend his ear to he whom will no face punishment. 

The laughter of madmen he had never witnessed before. He had never felt so frail and hopeless. A shadow had soon pulled him out of the pit of blood. Time held no essence, but he knew that eternities had passed, centuries had become present. And he never witnessed or was made apparent of it. Pain was all he could register, all he could understand. A power of eerie darkness swallowed the land as his presence made it clear that he was this world ruler, a prisoner to his own domain, the very creation of evil came from him as the peering eyes of which sided like goats, and horns of which numbered to four. Wings of six ans hooves of beast the greater demon stood before him. A crawling sensation of magnifying terror had built in this poor souls eternal suffering, though the instances of pain was subtly decreased the lungs never truly knew breath. How could a soul feel such magnitude of torment?

The creature laughed under the guise of dark knowledge. Would be so that this creature truly held power beyond comprehension. As to toy, this creature soon dragged him into the final circle. Where hell was bound under a freezing prison where the shadow of the true demon soon released and returned to his prison. A laughter escaped his tongue, as those crimson eyes peered into mines and I felt the deeds of true evil protrude from his aura. 

_"Ah, boy. Speak to me about you. Entertain me."_

My voice never spoke due to the corroding fear, the blood pit held less of a penance before this monster. 

_"You speak not due to the fear that envelops you. I am he who once stood next to *GOD* himself, the fallen angel, the master and lord of all evil. I once was named the Morning Star. Hell is now your paradise, son. And I am your Lord." _

"You... the cause of everything... Sin itself..."

He mocks the very words I speak. As if to tell a joke on my own suffering.

_"I am not the cause of nothing, boy. I simply introduced sin to man, you were the once whom spread it like the very flames that spread throughout my domain. King of Violence, child of man. You think you held any baring in life? I ask you, he who killed many, I am suppose to bow to you? A man created in *HIS* image."_

I feared him greatly. I never knew the truth before death, but never fathomed on the idea. This is what destiny held for me and I didn't even played much attention to it. Lived life so elegantly, unknowing of the tortures I would soon meet. The arm that I sacrificed, the bloods that I spilled, none truly held meaning to the cause of this madness. 

_"Now, come. I will devour your life, just like I did with Judas Iscariot." _

Soon as his mouth opened I was awakened. The beats of my heart grew intensely, the blood rushed to my head, eyes widen in fear and trembling under the fear of death. My lungs finally drew breath as it felt restricted. The lighting of the room dim and simply night had befallen me. This was simply a dream... a nightmare. I rose my limb, made of metal and synced my thoughts, the trembling never ending as tears seemed to flow from my eyelids. Guilt soon built in me as my breath situated slightly. A turn my gaze to witness the book of which led me to this. I stand from the comfort of bedding and pick up the book. I read it's name, and sigh. I felt disgusted slightly, my deeps had led me to have such horrid nightmares before, but none like this. A dimension where all other dimension met. Whatever this book played it held some truth, or maybe he was simply insane...

Placing the book within the selves of where he once grabbed them from, he opened the windows and allowed the wind to blow within his room. The hour was unknown, and his sleep had been stolen from him. Grasp never to be witnessed again as sweat dripped from his forehead. This was a dream, it was evident, but the truth was that the sensation felt all too real. The lucidity of dreams was terrifying. But relief soon built up, his shoulder placing themselves on the wooden structure of the window, becoming a pedestal for his head which was heated under the influence of the weather. 

"Calm down... it was simply a bad dream..." 

Never again did he want to witness that again. Never again would he read the  Divine Comedy again.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 29, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Chunin Exams - Warden

Burst of snow was sent in all directions from the kicking and scramble between the two headed wolf and the dragon. Hatori rolling aisde to avoid being crushed under the two, thankfully the wolf appeared to be winning, he only hoped that he himself had contributed something to this lengthy encounter.

April had moved him just far enough to avoid the dragon's tail earlier, but now both were left relatively defenseless, the pain began to seep back as his chakra drained away. Pain began to once again seep through the artifical numbness that his dojutsu had created, everything moving in slow motion made actions far more clearer but also made pain feel like an enternity something that he could no longer overcome he closed his eyes. He would either wake up alive or not at all but either way it did not quite matter, at the very least one of them would pass this stage.

The world fell silent once again as he lay at the side of the mountain.

...

The world once again became silent as his thoughts drifted to the back of his mind, leaving him in a dreamlike state. The mists now clear he stood in the centre of a forest, one which he immidately recongised from the description given to him in his previous flashback. It was almost excatly the same, the field where the battle had taken place that left April homeless.

Over his wrist was a leather brace designed to deal with the powerful talons of the local owls, one of which sat upon it as his hand was far extended. Speaking in that preculiar tongue he asks, "How is your daughter?"

The owl on his brace he recongised immidately as if his own mother or family, but he knew her as April's mother who stares back at him wearily, "Well have you found your replacement Asano?"

Asano takes a deep breath and shakes his head, "None, the clan is losing it's way as we grow stronger and more proud so does the younger generations lust for power. I sometimes question if they might even break our pact."

"If they do then it won't much matter who has what degree of power. I doubt even the combined powers of the the shinobi would can stand up to the fiends themselves, choas will just consume the land again."

Asano shakes his head and responded, "Sensei went through a lot of effort to create the veil, as I understand it your people keep it alive through your own souls. Given our current condition we will both be subjected to that very same fate, hopefully it'll be enough to sustain it for more than a century."

"It's true, we never had a situation where both an owl and human soul would be used, but I hate putting our faith in some oracles farsight."

"We have no real choice in the matter, April will find the next warden. Should she fail in such a task then we are left hoping that by the time the veil is broken the shinobi world has grown enough to fight their own battles. Sadly the Akarusa lineage will be their first targets for what we did to them, just to be safe however, I contacted the Hayabusa clan they will hopefully listen."

"...Affraid not from what I heard from my mate they are in a similair situation, war is likely to break out soon between us and we'll be at the centre of it all. At this stage I suspect someone has been pitting what we once considered to be allies aginste you."

"It won't much matter, whatever happens my lineage will realise their pact again some day. If the oracle is right there won't be much need for a pact once this is all over, like it or not your daughter will put an end to this once and for all."

"As usual you dislike the job your clan was given, of playing warden to a interdiemensional prison on this plane."

~Present~

Hatori openned his eyes again, still lay upon the mountain with his wounds. The wolf still seemed to be pushing to finally kill the dragon, something he could only fully agree to. "Kill it already!" He screams, knowing full well this would be taking a strain on them all. It would undoubtedly been easier with Ryu but he was indisposed it seemed.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2014)

*Dante*

In terms of picturesque, the train ride was up there with the best of them. In terms of company, he would rather have sat next to a dead fish. Ordinarily he'd be all over a girl that was hot and slightly quirky but he didn't particularly feel anything towards this one. She was in her own little world, tinkering away at something. He did ask if it was a robotic dildo; there was a roll of the eyes and a sigh as she continued working on it. No sense of humor; Kagami would have at least hit him with it and caused a scene. This girl ignored him and kept working.

Utterly boring.

He had not sat still through the entire journey though. Going from the food section of the train to seeing how long it would take him to walk from one end of the train to the other, finding much amusement in the fact that if he looked out one of the windows whilst doing it it looked like he was going either really fast or walking backwards whilst going forwards. He had managed to talk his way into the train driver's area and got to pull the 'Choo choo' string.

Rest of the time he did actually strum his guitar and sing. He wasn't going to win any awards but it's pretty much all he did in his free time when he was at his ex-home, mostly because it pissed the neighbours off. He really should have been born an Inuzuka. He was certain the elders of the Hyuuga clan were thinking the same thing.

"A lion?" Dante said, finally registering what Tink had said after a good two hours. "I'm sure it's an exaggeration. Who the hell keeps a lion as a pet?" At least the client was someone he had heard of, though his music sucked. Dante reckoned he was at least a better musician than him.

The Hyuuga had done a couple of numbers and there was a good sing along in the carriage, as he played the more popular numbers. He'd have liked to rock out to Slaytallica but he imagined the older folk on the train may not have appreciated - though you never know. He'd been to a couple of their concerts and there were some elderly folk in wheelchairs that had face paint and even threw their bras onto the stage. Dante had laughed his ass off as it had actually caused the entire band to stop in disbelief, then bring the old biddie up on stage.

Aside from that - it was a relatively uneventful trip. They apprached the vast green rolling hills of the Sound country and the summery scents of the flowers as they exited the train hit them like a wall.It was a bit cooler in the Sound country though, something Dante was a bit grateful for. He loved his leather jacket and wouldn't part with it unless he had to, so as a result he hated summer.

"Right so, uh...you got a cat finding device? Would sure make this a lot easier."

Dante's byakugan was already on and he got momentarily distracted by Tink's body. It was indeed a good figure, though she could have done with bigger boobs ((though he always said that)). He wasn't sure what he was expecting to find in the train station though. It was blind hope that their mission would be a case of the cat actually being in the station by some sort of bizarre luck. Alas it was not to be. He did however see someone with a fair amount of chakra. A local shinobi, judging by the headband - always handy to have around in a new place.

"Hey, maybe this dude could help." Dante said pointing at the blonde, serene looking kid. "Hey bud, we're new here and on a mission to find a Mr Peepers for "Cherry".  Think you could help us? Show us around a little?" Dante said with a friendly smile.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2014)

A day in the sound- 

Ran had been running around for quite some time now, he wasn't sure if he was heading north, or north east... or east.. One of those directions is the direction of the train station, but he never used it enough for it to really matter to him. "Oh wait... it was west." Ran sighed a bit, "Man... I really need to pay more attention... Momma would yell at me if she heard me say that." Ran turned back around and leaped west through the trees. It was an amazing feel, the win rushing over him and through his hair. 

After a while of running he was finally able to make it to the train station and with some good luck on his end, there appeared to be a train coming in. "Oh? I made it just in time! Hopefully them konoha folks are there." He smirked, he didn't really have anything to give them sadfully, you should give a new friend a gift as momma always said. "Wellp! Hopefully they accept my gift of friendship!" Ran smiled and waited for the train to open.



Vergil said:


> *Dante*
> "Hey, maybe this dude could help." Dante said pointing at the blonde, serene looking kid. "Hey bud, we're new here and on a mission to find a Mr Peepers for "Cherry".  Think you could help us? Show us around a little?" Dante said with a friendly smile.



What luck! Ran thought to himself, two shinobi walked out of the train and wouldn't you know it, they were just the people he wanted to see. "Ah man what luck!" Ran smirked and walked over to Dante' gripping his hand and shaking it. "Hello there! Name's Ran! I'm a sound ninja and i've been assigned to help ya'll with your mission!" Ran smiled his normal big smile and bowed to the young girl next to Dante. "Greetins to you ma'am! Pleasure to meet the both of yah!" 

Ran stood back up and laughed a bit. "Ya'll wouldn't believe how long it took me to find this here train station, haha! Kinda got lost on the way here! But fortune done smile on me today! Looks like i got a hyuuga and a beautiful flower to help me out! That's quite the lucky take i'd say!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[The Truth Behind Lies V, Ladies and Lions]​
_One Day After the Incident_

"You have my attention Ms.Kurihara. Tell me of this supposed lie my family was told." Daisuke voice came off as calm. But just in those few words it exuded a power that the Jonin rarely witnessed in life, much less over a phone line. She swallowed hard and wrapped the chord in her fingers. Twirling it as if it were her hair. "Are you still there Ms. Kurihara?" that deathly voice echoed over the receiver. "Yu-yes, my apologies Mr. Sato. First, may I inquire to what it was that your esteemed family was told?" the question caught a pause. But after a sort pause the man cleared his throat. "Yes, you may woman, but you need to tell me why you need to know what my family was told." is asked. 

Gina panicked, she didn't know what to say she was speechless and now she was making herself look the fool over the phone to Suzume's older brother. "Again, I beg forgiveness. I understand where you are coming from, I merely wanted to know how what I saw jives with what lies were told to you. But, looking at it now I can see where that is a questionable request on my part." is explained. Releasing her hold on the chord she picked up the notes that she made after Naoko left, looking them over she cleared her throat. 

"Would you like a moment to grab something to write with?", "I assure you, I have a deep memory. Please continue before I deem this conversation tiresome." is words cut like a knife, unlike Suzume who like to talk, Daisuke was all business. Well, at least at this juncture. Which would be expected. They were going through funeral arrangements. "First I assure you that Suzume is alive, I got myself into the morgue, the body isn't her's. It is a young girl, but Suzume it isn't." is stated as she looked her notes over. "I know that what I'm saying will be hard to digest, but I beg you to give me the benefit of the doubt and fully hear me out.

Using a friend I ascertained a rough timeline of what is planned. First thing they are going to do is cremate the body....", "Yes, we were told that the person that killed my sister used a very potent toxin that quarantined the body, which is why they have to burn it.", "Ah, well I figured they'd have some cover story, though I doubt they know that Suzume's bones are heavily coated in iron.", "So, you figured that much out in your time with her?", "Well, how much she weighed versus her stature confused me. It wasn't, however, until she was attacked that I found out.", "Attacked? You mean my dear little sister was attacked before?", "Yes, she told me she told Mr. Sato.", "I must inquire with father over this, did you catch who did it?", "I'm getting closer to who did it, but they cover their tracks well. .. .. "

A short lived silence fell over the conversation as the two talked. "Very well, I will trust you to tie those loose ends up, now continued with your story.", "Yes ... According to the man we pinched, after they cremate the body it will be loaded on a train and sent back to you, ETA will be two days. I'm sure then you'll confirm what I'm telling you, just incase you don't believe me now. 

At any rate, as not to ramble, They will also be putting a young man on trial for 'killing' your sister after the Chunin Exams have come to an end." is stated. She allowed what she was saying to sink in. The man on the other line tapped his fingers on the ornate wooden table he stood at. "Yes, we've been told that it was a young man that killed her and aided one Ryoko Hyuga in breaking into some facility. Do you know anything of this Ms. Kurihara?" is asked. Across the line paper can be heard shuffling. "Not much I'm afraid, that whole incident revolves around Mr. Nakano and most of it was expunged well before I even found out that Suzume was supposedly killed. All I really know is that it involved Lady Kuriyama. Though curiously enough, the Headmistress was released today ... " is stated as more papers are shuffled through. "I see, then if that is the case, why is this Ryoko person still being imprisoned?" papers can be heard hitting the table, "I can only assume its to keep her quite, the whole thing seems fishy to me.

She may not still be in jail, she is the Princess of the Hyuga Clan after all." is stated. Fingers can be heard rapping on the other end of the line then a shallow breath cuts the air like a knife, "As not to carry waste time, I will choose to believe you on this Gina Kurihara, but." is cautioned "My family will not make a move until we get the ashes. All I can tell you, is keep yourself safe, and try to keep an eye on this situation and if my sister is still alive, do your best to keep her safe." is demanded as the line quickly cuts. 

_-Sato Home, Land of Iron_

"Master?" is asked as the maid looked to the man. Pulling his arms behind his back Daisuke looked to her then stepped to the side, "Have the everyone carry on as if Suzume is dead, for all we know she is. We'll determine that when the ashes get here. If she in fact was killed, our blood line will show through.", "And if she isn't dead?", "I'll be making a trip to Konohagakure." 

_-With Gina_

The woman hung the phone up. The seal she made on it withered away to ash as he looked at the notes she took. "I need to talk to Miyah." ~~


----------



## Kuno (Jul 29, 2014)

*Kyra...*

Luckily the train ride was uneventful.  Kyra was grateful that Dante wandered around the train for the entire trip, well after he attempted to talk to her.  Making himself out to be a complete idiot yet again.  She did notice, or rather sensed, him go by more than once, the stupid grin plastered to his face.  The guitar strapped somewhere on his body, sometimes he was singing some strange folk songs, sometimes playing, and other times just walking and mumbling to himself.  Tink really didn't care.

The quiet in her empty row and the hypnotic sounds of the train moving along the tracks were just what she needed.  Tink was finally able to figure out what was wrong with the gadget.  With a quick twist of a screwdriver here, a bit of reworking the wires, and changing out the microchip her little friend came to life.

At a quick glance it would look like a stag beetle.  Nothing notable about it except maybe its copper coloring.  It walked around her hand and up her arm, causing her to giggle at the tickling sensation from its legs.  Opening its back panels its wings began to flutter and it floated gracefully to her other arm and renewed the trip, exploring her arm then the vacant seat next to her.

“Now we just need to figure out how to lighten you so you can fly long distances.”  Tink mused for several moments on the problem but didn't get too far in going over the steps due to the train beginning to slow down.  “Guess it is time to move on.”  Picking up the little robot she slipped it into one of the pockets of her tool belt and walked with Dante to the platform.

It didn't take long before Dante was already chatting with one of the locals.  Her eyes widened in surprise when it just so happened that he spoke to exactly the person they needed to see.  For a second she thought maybe she misjudged him a little.  It only lasted a second though, Tink figured he just got lucky.

When the sound ninja began to speak Kyra became rather impressed.  This Ran seemed to be out of Dante's league with manners and intelligence.  'Things don't look so bad now.'  She thought to herself but of course she should have waited a few more seconds because he continued to talk.

Rubbing her forehead with the fingers of her right hand she sighed.  Nope, he is right inline with Dante.  This was going to be a long mission.  “I'm Kyra but my friends call me Tink but you can call me Kyra.”  The words fell flatly and she gestured to Dante.  “And, the Hyuuga is Dante.”  Sighing again she looked around.  “Alright, lets go find this creature and then we can track down the lion.”  It wasn't that she didn't know about Cherry, its just that she didn't listen to his kind of music.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2014)

Kuno said:


> *Kyra...*
> 
> 
> Rubbing her forehead with the fingers of her right hand she sighed.  Nope, he is right inline with Dante.  This was going to be a long mission.  ?I'm Kyra but my friends call me Tink but you can call me Kyra.?  The words fell flatly and she gestured to Dante.  ?And, the Hyuuga is Dante.?  Sighing again she looked around.  ?Alright, lets go find this creature and then we can track down the lion.?  It wasn't that she didn't know about Cherry, its just that she didn't listen to his kind of music.



"Now ma'am, It ain't right to insult Cherry like that, he's a staple in this here country." Ran smiled a bit, "Though, His music does leave a bit to be desired, see, he's always signing slightly off key... it's a bit annoyin to folks who can tell that' he's wantin to sing in a D key, but for some reason he's always singin in C or E minor." Dante shrugged, "Now, I'm not one for fame and fortune, but to me it would seem like if you were going to be a famous musician you would know the basics of how to sing in a D key when ya want to sing D." 

Ran shook his head. "Sorry... bit of a music snob i suppose.. Haha." He rubbed the back of his head. "Anyways, my momma always taught me to treat people with respect and kindness. And i'm offerin ya'll my friendship, so please, i hope ya'll will accept. I'm Ran Furoshima, known in these here parts as a bit of a musical genius, i graduated top in grades in my school even invented a new jutsu on my own! Be glad to show it to ya'll sometime." 

Ran bowed once more to the two shinobi. "For the duration of this here mission, I'll be your guide through the country of sound!" Ran held a hand out to each of them. "So! Let's get a long hmm?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2014)

*Kagami*

Whatever was happening out there was not making the dragon happy. All the walls were moving like crazy and were collapsing behind her, forcibly pushing her into the giant turd and then going on an accelerated journey through the colon. She clamped her mouth shut, resisting every urge to scream as the last thing she wanted was it in her mouth.

This was hell. No doubt about it. If she died now and went to Hell, literally nothing would change. She may very well be dead already and just didn't know it. Was her life flashing before her eyes? No, because all she could do was think about the smelliest shits she's smelled and compared it to this. Nothing compared. Nothing.. Not even Dante's accidental shart in her face.

'Fuck this!' she screamed in her head and swam to the top gasping at any air present. It was mostly methane. This was literally the stupidest thing she had ever thought of but if she was going to die it was by her own terms. With every ounce of strength she had she did some handseals or one of the few jutsu she actually knew. She didn't bother saying the words of the jutsu, there wasn't actually a need - it was just flashy and she was going to be flashy enough soon.

A fireball built up in her methane filled lungs burning her from the side and casing the flame to explode out of her mouth in a violent cough. That was all that was needed. The entirety of the Dragon's insides burst into flame and the accelerated ride got faster, as she sank back into the giant shit's mass.

*Outside*

The Dragon, already recovering from painful dental surgery at the hands of the genin now had its eyes wide opened and roared in agony. It tried to fly but couldn't, the pain clearly too much for it. The giant beast danced and thrashed like a toddler that didn't get it's way, decimating the trees and rocks around the area. It lay down let out an almighty roar, causing the the air around to seem to vibrate, as a deluge of shit and fire shot out of the Dragon's ass.

The brown mass spread all over the white landscape and laying there in the middle, a severely burnt, half dead Kagami lay in the snow. She looked up to the sky and coughed up blood. A tear rolled down her eye. She couldn't even say an epic set of last words.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 30, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Ren Houki*
> 
> Liquid Time: Shopping, Part VIII
> 
> ...



*Mashiro*​
It would appear that there was in fact intelligence in this world, which allowed hope to live on. At least Mashiro's hope for humanity. Not caring to elaborate or explore these thoughts further the young Sutomu clan member turned his attention towards Ren, while he subtly folded the black T-shirt he just nabbed, over his forearm and walked with his fellow genin. "Heh, well I was aware of them happening at least. And news like that isn't, or doesn't seem to be, _that_ present in the Land of Iron. At least from my point of view. Anyway the mission was providing security for a wealthy businessman from the Country of Iron, basically."

Making several casual steps it would seem that Mashiro had reached the end of his browsing, since he already made a full lap around the store. "He does a lot of his business in the White, so he wanted some long term protection and was willing to pay quite well. My dad protected him really, and I was posted alongside his children since we're about the same age. Though we didn't stay there all the time, thank god... That place is pretty cold. Compared to it Konoha is heaven." Wrapping up his little rant Mashiro smiled, it was a good experience for a fresh genin like him. It forced him to "grow up" quickly and adapt to the requirements of the job. Not that he didn't become good friends with a certain child.

But that was a story for another time. A story how even a far away place like the cold winter ruled Land of Iron could be called home by someone from Konohagakure...


----------



## Laix (Jul 30, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*LIQUID TIME EVENT*
_*SUPER BITCH*_
* PART 4*

The blonde-haired, fair-skinned socialite couldn't help but scoff at this girl. She was going on like she held even a slither of power in this world. The Daimyō was merely luggage that had to be protected, a bit like a useless monarchy. They had the Kage to defend the village and the likes of Edie's father to run it, so what purpose did this girl and her family serve?

Letting out a sigh, Edie slipped her custom-made sunglasses over her blue eyes and turned her nose up at Kagami. "I don't know how ecophonics work or whatever you call it, but you won't win. As if the likes of you had anything of worth to offer the Nakano family! You're just luggage, you're just something that has to be protected during wars. Maybe you should think about training as a ninja." The super bitch flashed her a wide smile before stepping past her towards the exit of the store. Alisa soon shuffled over when she saw they were due to leave, but Edie was making one last announcement before she left.

"Attention employees of Chō Chō's! Selling shares without the permission of the other shareholders or giving away cuts of revenue is strictly banned!" Her voice suddenly took on a much darker, sharper tone. "_*If I catch any of you peasants trying to give away parts of my business or trying to broker deals, I will personally fuck you up! Understand!?*_"

While many looked on bewildered, it was the employees that it was mostly directed to whom nodded in agreement as they shivered in their boots. 

"Excellent. Come on Alisa, I need a smoothie."​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 30, 2014)

*Rosuto l Ade l Rogue l Jeet Kune Do END*

And the moment both continued a spur of stances and strike were held, soon after he had learned partially the philosophy behind this technique, placing it to action had been what came next. Soon a strike came towards Rosuto's position, placing his hand on the incoming's fist elbow, he pushed it's side, soon he felt it's strength diminish and his foot brought it self towards the side, followed with a fist towards the chin, he stopped several inches away before reaching impact, demonstrating his newly acquired talent. Lee smiles under the impression that set child wasn't anything stretching what his initial perception was. The boy truly leaned quickly. Only several hours had passed and he had already honed himself to the techniques basics. Which was all he truly needed to expand his repertoire. Lee had stopped and pulled his fist, soon he had brought his head to preform a nod and crossed his arms.

"You've done well, Rosuto." 

Rosuto gasped for breath, he never had intensified his training to this level, he had breached his apex and on top of all, it didn't feel as satisfying as he originally perceived it to be, his hands meets his knees, arching forwards, as if they were pedestals to hold to his weight. There was at least some satisfaction in knowing he has achieved the fighting style to this degree. 

"I have taught you want you need. You may leave now."

Rosuto's eyes rose to the man's level, with his brimming smirk plastered on his mien, he silently questioned this. But much to his knowledge he knew that this wasn't the end. He knew what he needed to do to continue this training, the man walks up and hands him a book. A dense one, he gazes upon it and it reads "Journal".

"Is this...?"

"Read it well. It will further help you develop Jeet Kune Do. Remember, son. You're welcome to come here whenever you like."

Rosuto gazed upon it's contents as if he had found gold, the detailing of each movement, the imagery that complimented each and every detailing. As he rose his head to meets his sensei, his palm placed on his shoulder, the man looked at those eyes fulled with gratitude. Soon he turned, and faded into the shadows. Rosuto, hadn't the need to say good-bye, as this wasn't the last time he'll meet the man. Soon, placing his book on the pouch he pulled a map and traced the location of where this man resided.

A smile crossed the boy's lips, before he ran towards the distance, dressing in his veil, placing the mask once more, morning would soon strike. He darted into the darkness, before the sunlit sky bathed the world in the lit of morning. There was something he's learned, not only the art of a new discipline, but vast knowledge about who he truly was, he needed to recognize something about himself and that truly meant that he would most likely need to understand that he cannot protect everything. The idea boiled his thoughts, he couldn't fathom another lost, but he needed to understand the severity that he had chosen, the weight he has carried. No longer was he a simple shinobi, he was rogue, he held a death penalty, he wasn't truly free from conflict. He had targets, he had enemies, from all sides now. No one was safe, and neither was he. No matter what this meant, he wasn't smart enough  or strong enough to take on the world. 

He wasn't Uchiha, Madara, or Uchiha Obita. He wasn't powerful like Uzumaki, Naruto, he wasn't as wise as the Rikudo. He was simply a youth that would sooner die due to his incompetence, but he needed to understand that there were forced which could guide him to his desire. And he would guide them to theirs. Or worse case scenario... 

He would truly go insane.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 30, 2014)

*Kagami*

Edie Nakano was leaving the building as if she had won, head high, but then she wouldn't know a defeat if it bit her in the face. Kagami still sat in her chair, rolling her eyes at the comment about her needing to be protected - she could kick Edie ass but was way too merciful to humiliate even her like that. In truth the opposite was likely true, but Kagami had too much self belief in her to think that the Nando bitch could even lay her disgusting fingers on her.

"I knew she was chicken.Oh - I'm so calling her Edie Nando's now!" Kagami said referencing a popular chicken restaurant in Konoha, "Looks like I'll be keeping my share of Cho Cho's" Kagami positively gleamed. She had totally won this battle of wits, though really Edie had set her up so beautifully with the 'favor' comment.

"Oh it sure is tough being me. Now then, Mr Manager, if you could get me a strawberry lemonade and we will continue having a look at your Winter range. Chuunin exams won't complete themselves you know."

She was sure she'd be just fine come the 'Dragon test'



*Dante*

"Uhhh..."

He was glad for his blank eyes as he had no idea what he was talking about when it came to notes and chords as he was completely self taught. At least he was nice. Really nice. Way too nice. He'd been around enough con artists to know that if they were that nice they usually wanted something. Maybe get into Kyra's pants? Maybe get into his pants? Or maybe he wanted a large cut of the mission. 

"So you're assigned to this mission with us and you ....got lost coming here?" Dante said with a chuckle, "Well, I'm pretty sure it'll work out let's go find this kitty. Let's see, the mission didn't come with a photo, just a description. God, did he put his perfume on this paper? It reeks!"

"The cutest wittle most adorable ball of OMG you ever saws. Golden hair like gold. Emerald eyes like emeralds. A cute wittle pink ribbon on it's left ear and a black bowtie."

"Ok so, it's a wittle....little golden cat with grren eyes and a pink ribbon and a black bowtie. I swear that's animal cruelty right there. Well at least it's fairly unique right? My Byakugan didn't see anything matching that description earlier so I guess we're in your hands bud."

They left the train station and walked a few blocks browsing a few of the shops and to their delight there were a few people who had seen the cat, but they said so in terror. Honestly what was with the people in the Sound Country - were cats feared like demons here? The walked in the direction the folk had pointed when they saw a plume of fire rise up from around a corner, followed by a terrifying roar.

"Wha - what the hell is that thing?" Dante wondered, not knowing that he had actually seen the cat with his Byakugan at the train station but dismissed the giant beast for some sort of tourist attraction. His X-ray vision saw it and he broke into a sweat; it was massive.  Probably about 8ft high, it's body a mass of ferocious muscles and it had an ample and developed chakra system. Used apparently to breathe fire. The trio tentatively turned the corner to look. The beast locked eyes with it, sniffed the air and looked at the paper that Dante was holding which caused it to roar.

Dante backed away and tried to get into a taxi but the driver locked the doors and skidded off.

"Right. So....You two run distraction for that thing whilst I try and find the cat." Dante was in denial he saw the pink ribbon and the black bowtie but wrote it off as a coincidence. "Gotta find the right cat. Can't get distracted by that thing. Find the cat. Here Mr Peepers!"

The giant lion bounded towards the trio as Dante said its name. 

"Not you! Mr Peepers! Where's Mr Peepers!!?" Dante screamed as he ran off.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 30, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Liquid Time: Shopping, Part IX

________________​
During the time Mashiro spent talking about his mission in the Land of Iron and before Edie went onto her small tirade, Ren quickly seized the opportunity to process all his free clothing outfits at the counter before the Nakano made any sudden announcements. And he was sure that she would. One three piece blue suit with a white dress shirt and black penny loafers, another black three piece with brown wingtips and a navy blue peacoat, a blue sweater, a grey sweater, two ties and some cuff-links. "Put it on Fukube-san's tab," he said casually to the cashier. The woman looked slightly apprehensive at this. That wasn't exactly a normal order; both in the name given and the sheer bulk. Though, with an elegant shrug, the cashier carried it out anyway, sliding each item given by Ren underneath a scanner. 

"Here you go, sir," she said, a few moments later after neatly folding the clothes and placing them inside three separate bags. Ren gave the nice lady a thank you and plopped the baggage inside his lighthouses. Funnily and, somewhat frustratingly, being a glorified shopping trolley was all these things seemed good for so far. So much for the revolutionary spy weapon. Surely there had to be some other uses... maybe upgrades? He knew, for instance, Shogo had a whole spy network set around the Land of Fire and could do a slew of amazing things with his lighthouses. 

"I've read some books on the Land of Iron, actually," he remembered, turning to look at Sutomu. "Not my type of place, though... I'm not particularly keen on the samurai," the Houki said. His clan and the samurai had a somewhat notorious history with one another; a small rivalry of sorts, from bygone history Ren wasn't particularly familiar with. It was history nonetheless, though, and one that was carefully ingrained into his head from an early age. Fondness of the samurai came difficult for him, and it wasn't helped that his one time exposure to one was a somewhat colourful experience. The Houki still wasn't sure what to make of Suzume; was she a moronic tool or was she actually an intelligent and thoughtful diplomat? It was hard to discern but he chalked it up to, no doubt, Edie Nakano's corruptible influence. With a hand gesture, he deactivated his lanterns and looked to the escalator. "I'm done shopping now. Want to get a drink or something?" he asked politely.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2014)

Vergil said:


> *Dante*
> 
> Dante backed away and tried to get into a taxi but the driver locked the doors and skidded off.
> 
> ...



"I think that big ol' kitty there is mr.peppers..." Ran leaped onto a nearby building and shook his head. "Now ain't no body mention fire breathin in this here pets specialty!" Ran took the Shamisen from his back and sat down on the roof. "Alrighty then, Let's get to rockin." With the strike of a few chords, Ran created three sound clones. "Right then, we're gonna run distraction, ya'll run off and try to keep Mr. Peepers busy." 

the three clones nodded and leaped off the building, clearing his through Ran began to strum his Shamisen, "Alright Mr.Peepers, Daddy-kins is here." Ran did his best to imitate Cherry's voice, he had a talent for it and so he decided to learn to imitate people back in the academy. "Be a good kitty Mr.Peepers and return to daddy-kins!" 

The massive lion roared once again, "I'm not too sure he likes daddy-kins at the moment..." Ran thought to himself with a slight chuckle, his three clones running off in three different directions, letting the big kitty chase them down. "Ya'll best be hoping music can soothe the savage beast!" Ran stood up and rook out his flute and began to play a tune. "Hope ya'll can stay alive..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 30, 2014)

*Ichi Inuzuka's Bizarre Adventures, Start...*

?I-I don't know about this...? large brown eyes peer from behind glasses, sitting on a plank with wheels screwed into it.  An oversized purple sweatshirt falling gently off slender shoulders, revealing a white dress shirt underneath, the person sitting on the top of a hill with a blonde man next to them.  Panicked breath escaping their lips, awaiting what may happen.

?Ready?  Of course you are!? the blonde shouts, slamming a metal bucket onto the brunette's head, then pushing them down the hill with all their strength.

The figure flies down, letting off a loud scream as they roll.  Wheels pop off at the speed they go at, causing the board to skip in the dirt and throw off the rider.  The Inuzuka crashes against a tree, lodging the makeshift helmet on their head roughly.  A pair of wolf pups chasing after the ejected rider, happily howling as they climb all over them. They reach up, yanking the bucket off of their head, glasses landing loudly into the bottom.  They let off a quiet sigh, ?Why can't I tell anyone no?? an androgynous voice asking the pups as the pair climb on their owner.  ?Nothing ever goes right.? picking up their glasses and setting it on their face, the young Inuzuka looks up at the tree before them.  

?Oh crap...? gets stated quietly as a flock of very angry birds stare down at them.  They scream, getting up, picking up the puppies, and running into the village.  Being chased by the birds through the various paths.

This is the start of Ichi Inuzuka's life as a shinobi, something she never wanted to do in the first place.  Her future will be filled with laughs, tears, and a strange lack of luck.  The shy kunoichi will get herself into many strange situations that even she won't believe.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 31, 2014)

*Mion*

A crisis of the conscience was the worst type. That feeling in the gut when you weren't sure if you were doing the right thing or not. Seeing a child not survive the initiation could do that to you. She looked at the corpse of the child, no more than 8. A boy who seemed skinny and wore glasses. How necessary was it that this boy die?  Even for Jashin, would he have approved of such innocence being ripped away and then soon after the boy consigned to death?

Mion stood at the pit as he was thrown in along with the others that failed. The initiation was difficult on the mind and the body, but that was all to ensure their loyalty to Jashin and also to introduce them to what The Lord went through when He came down to Earth. The message was quite clear; those that could not survive the initiation - who could not walk even a step in Jashin's shoes would meet His Greatness in Heaven. It was a gift, a truly wonderful gift. so why was it that Mion felt a pang of guilt when she looked down at the pit?

Her own innocence had been systematically taken from her. Left at the church all she knew was pain. All she knew was Jashin. Her parents were taken from her and her new home had been the Church. Grateful couldn't even describe how she felt but at times during her Trials she wished for death. Pain, pain and more pain. They had tortured her days on end but every time she had wished for the Shinigami to come visit her, he wouldn't. She would be healed and it would start all over again, until she did not feel the pain but only Jashin's gentle fingers running down her back.

They needed to feel that. It took Mion many years to fully understand it but once it clicked in her head that was the end of it. Jashin's fingers may seem like whips but it was only because the mortal bodies could not handle it and out minds had not yet been open to His Glory. Still though that pang of guilt remained. dark hair that would never grow white, scrawny arms that would never hold a person in love and eyes that would no longer see the wolrd Jashin had left for them.

The world Jashin had left. It was a mess. Perhaps he was better off not seeing it as it was now. They had the gift of chakra and used it only for death and violence. Each believing themselves to be right when the answer was plain to see. The Way of Jashin was transcended chakra, it went before jutsu and was a way of life that would work for everyone. They only had to accept him into their hearts. Something this little boy couldn't do. Perhaps wouldn't do. This child would reject the divine gift when it was presented to him? Perhaps she had done him a favor. Perhaps the child was better off next to Jashin as he didn't have the strength to help her realize the dream of all Jashinists. 

Turning away from the ever filling pit she decided to pray for forgiveness to Jashin. She would send herself down to the torture chamber to cleanse her body. Though at this moment she rather looked forward to it and was wondering if this was ample punishment or not. Ah well - that's what the Book dictated, who was she to argue?


----------



## Vergil (Aug 1, 2014)

*Vergil*

Defecting was something that was not readily taught in any part of the shinobi curriculum, which to Vergil, was rather irksome. How, if defection was the only logical way of ensured survival, would their students ever know how to accomplish such a feat. He would note his attempts in a journal at a later date. For now he approached a suspicious looking harbor that had been surrounded by Mist. Tensions were amongst the highest between the Fire and the Water country - a fitting conflict. Once the Mist had found their own power, one could say that they became arrogant and cocky, shunning their relationship with the Fire country, like an ungrateful child wanting to find their independence. Vergil made no attempt to hide who he was as he approached the border. control.

"You're a White Shinobi. A Hyuuga. If you think we're just going to let you in then..." the guard was being ridiculous. He stood like a bouncer at one of those clubs that Dante frequented. Burly, standing tall with his arms crossed.

"You believe, erroneously, that I could not infiltrate your city with ease. Did you know that you have at least 10 spies in your city from the White countries. Take me to your Kage and I shall identify them in exchange for asylum."

"Asylum?" A second, more intelligent shinobi said approaching him. "Why would a Hyuuga require asylum from the Fire country."

"Because I have made my message clear about my defection. Surely you understand how valuable the byakugan is to the Fire country. They still fear it will fall into enemy hands and as a Head family member I do not have the restrictions of the curse seal to inhibit your attempts at research. Though I should advise you that it is not something I plan on giving up readily."

"Wait, wait. So...why do you want to cross the border to the Mist country?" the skinnier shinobi asked.

"Is it not obvious? I want to join Kirigakure and aid them in their efforts to take down the White Alliance." Vergil said matter of factly. causing the two shinobi to gawk. They were Chuunin rank but Vergil was being patient with them. Logically cutting them down in frustration would not be the best way to start their alliance. "Bring your Jounin Sensei out. It will make this process a lot smoother."

After a few minutes the Sensei came out. Sunglasses when the there was this much mist around the coast? It was likely an eye jutsu or something along that vein, though he remembered the file on this man. There was no record of any known bloodline.

"Hyuuga Vergil." the Kiri Jounin said extending his hand for a hand shake, "To what do we owe this pleasure? My name is..."

"Kanagaki Okura. It seems we have dossiers on each other." Vergil said taking his hand and shaking it. 

"We both know it, no point hiding it." Okura shrugged with a half smile. Very logical. Vergil approved. "So a defection? You'll forgive me if I take this with a grain of salt. Though honestly a person of your stature coming in so brazenly to the front gate, as it were, does give some credibility to your claim."

Vergil merely stood there unmoving and unspeaking. He would let this man come to whatever conclusion he wanted.

"Ok, we'll let you in, but you'll be under guard 24/7. Even if you have to pee and shower."

"I don't see why that would be a problem." Vergil said with a hint of curiosity in his voice causing a chuckle to come from Okura.

"The reports of your disposition are accurate though still difficult to accept." Okura said as Vergil nodded, having heard the statement a good many times, "Now we will also require you to have a chip implanted in your skin. Merely for tracking purposes, but we shall attend to that once you are in the village."

"A Chip implanted into a human. How curious, but very well."

With that Vergil and three other guards climbed into a motor propelled boat, that was separate from the ferry used for tourists. Naturally he had handcuffs on and his sword was kept in their possession. Necessary precautions. The 4 of them headed into the dense fog towards the Mist country. The boat ride would be long and silent. 

So far, a good start.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 1, 2014)

*Kagami* *Chuunin exams*

Ridiculous. 

That's what she thought in her head as she shed her tear over the lack of last words. Ridiculous that Kagami Rei would even deem to think that she was going to die here. Najked, burnt and surrounded and covered in dragon poop. She felt sleepy, a sleep that would be the most comfortable sleep in her life. She couldn't even feel any of the burn any more and this sleep promised dreams of endless shops and a credit card with no limit. 

She knew what that was. She had watched enough tragic romances to know that it meant that she was dying and accepting that sleep would mean death. Her eyes were as wide as they could be and she stared at the sky. Concentrating, she moved her hand and felt something laying on the ground. Cloth...with a long piece of metal. Her head band. Proof she was a shinobi. She gripped it tightly and her thoughts drifted....imagined she was on a cloud. A really comfortable cloud that would could just fall asleeeeee....

NO!

Awake! You're covered in poop and are naked! This is not a fitting death for a motherfucking princess! She realised her eyes were closed but couldn't for the life of her open them. She bit down hard on her tongue.

There was a strange drum beat that came from the distance and a rather annoying wind. She heard people shouting around her and then lifted up. God, she was dying! Her soul was being lifted into the air to become a beautiful angel and...

NO! No death! Bad death! Fuck off you stupid Shinigami and suck my asshole!

She heard her dad's voice. How much did she want to tell him some words of I told you so. He had doubted her ability to become a shinobi from day one. Every remark would put her down. Every action would hinder her. This was the thing she had done herself, with the help of her team. The dragon had flown off. They had defeated the thing - that huge monster, they had defeated it. 

A sense of accomplishment washed over her - she had no idea if they had got the task done, but she had survived being eaten by a dragon and she was partly responsible for making the giant beast retreat. A smile cracked on her face.

"Kagami! Kagami! Are you awake! I'm sorry! I should have never let you go. You can't be a shinobi. Look at you! You know this now....you'll want to give it up and...." he grabbed at the headband clutched in her hand but there was no way in hell Kagami was letting it go. Even after all that...even after surviving that; he still didn't believe that she could do it. Mustering all her strength she clutched at her headband and shook her head.

"You...." the Daimyo said

"You stubborn fool." he said. Kagami could not see if he was angry , sad or happy. It didn't matter. She would pove to everyone that she was a shinobi.

She felt a jab in her arm and her world going black.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 1, 2014)

mashiro*sutomu*

There came a time of silence between the two young men, and it was during the time they either got their stuff for free or paid for it depending on who one looked at. While the Houki cashed in either a favor or some presents and waited on his things to get packed up Mashiro casually turned around and saw the conclusion to the "epic" battle that went on between a certain blonde and a certain white haired girl. Neither one seemed to give an inch to the other, and to Mashiro it sure as hell looked like genuine hate.

But despite the behavior that the two showed here the Sutomu guessed that they were probably nice girls, maybe they just had a bad day and then ran in to each other so he could see the exchange between them as outlet for their frustrations. They could be, under normal circumstances, nice and pleasant girls, right?

Or not...

Either way as the announcement was made by Edie the Sutomu turned his attention to Ren who just picked up several bags of clothing, in the nick of time he might add, and smiled placing his item on the counter. "Just this please." He said politely to the woman in front of him before placing his money on the same counter.

Seconds later he too had a bag in his hand and was done shopping. Not being willing to spend exorbitant amounts of money on clothing was just common sense, to him, so for today this was all he would get. Though he didn't mind having something to drink. "Actually, why not. I don't have much planned for today anyway. Just want to get back to work really. Maybe join a team if there are openings... But yeah lead the way Ren=san."


----------



## Kei (Aug 2, 2014)

​_[Until Now...And For Forever]
[Liquid Time Event]
[Kei and Kyo]
[Arc End]_​

The train station in Konaha was packed, people were finally coming in from who knows where to come and see the final part of the exams. Parents were being tugged by their children or their children were tugging them. Couples were the same way too, though a more extreme way, Kyo had passed a woman who had a stat book of her favorite competitors and was just gushing over why they were her favorites and so forth, but her partner didn?t feel the way and just took gave a long dead sigh.  However instead of greeting someone at the train, Kyo was saying goodbye.

?Do you have everything? Did you want anything before you leave?? Kyo asked the shrine maiden as they waited side by side for the train to pull up, ?Did you report your mission to the Konaha officials??

Kei giggled as she looked up at the boy, but she nodded her head, ?Yeah I did all of that, hopefully once I get home I?ll have enough time to report to the Fuzenkagure office.? She looked up at the big clock before shaking her head, ?If it?s any later, I doubt I will be getting their in time.?

The silence grew between the two, but it wasn?t like they wanted it to. It was hard to talk especially after what happened, the mission wasn?t what they were expecting, and Kyo knew it took a toll on Kei. The Konaha ninja?s question her about everything that happened, and Kei recounted everything, even the things she didn?t want to think about. Kyo and Edie weren?t on official duty so they had the chance to slip by any hardcore questioning. 

?I want to become stronger?.? Kei finally said causing Kyo to turn to her, but she wasn?t looking at him, she was looking somewhere further away, as if trying to distances herself from her own words. ?No?I will become stronger?I don?t know how or when, but I will??

She finally looked at Kyo, ?Next time?I want to protect you like Edie did?? 

A slight blush crept on her face before turning away again, though she shook her head, and looked up at him. Her face red as she struggled to get the words out, but as she looked up at him, in her heart there was no better time than now to say what was on her mind.

?So?When you return home, I?ll be stronger! I don?t know how I?ll become stronger, but I?ll be it!? 

Kyo chuckled, ?Alright that?s a promise right?? He asked, ?You?ll get stronger, and maybe we could train together sometimes.?

Kei?s face brighten as the train finally pulled into station, ?Really?! We can train together?!? She asked, she only watched Kyo trained, but she never thought about training with him. Kyo looked down at her for a moment he was really shocked by her reaction, but as she looked at him with her big blue eyes of hers, he could only ruffle the top of her hair.

?Of course, aren?t we friends?? He asked her causing Kei to turn away from him in embarrassment, she nodded her head, but it seemed she was in a better mood, ?Friends help friends?.You want to get stronger, and of course you would want the best person to help you, which happens to be me.?

Kei fingers interlaced before looking up at him, ?Yeah?Friends help friends!? She looked as though she was about to cry, but she just shook her head, ?You promise right??

She held out her pinky finger, ?Promise that you will train with me!? Kei said and Kyo just sighed, she felt like a little kid, but he hooked his pinky with hers.

?Promise??

_?12:30 Fuzenkagure Train, passengers please present your ticket once you board the train.?_​
The doors to the train open, Kei looked back up at Kyo, ?See you later.? She smiled before turning around to get on the train, but before she even got on the step she turned back around and grabbed Kyo?s hands.

?Return home safely!? She squeezed his hands tightly before releasing them. Kei then turned around and boarded the train, she didn?t turn around, but Kyo watched her as she disappeared in the carts. There were a lot of things he wanted to ask her, but more importantly there were a lot of things he had to deal with. Kyo turned around as he began to leave the train station, he took a deep breath and sighed, everything became so troublesome once he arrived in Konaha?.

?Took you long enough?? A voice called out to him, Kyo looked behind him and saw Edie leaning against the wall, ?Couldn?t just let her get on the train alone??

?Couldn?t do anything more productive with your time, instead of waiting on me?? He countered in which she just rolled her eyes before walking up to him and placing a finger on his chest and giving him the slyest smile she could muster.

?You are as dumb as a bag of bricks and can?t even see the trap lying out in front of you.? She said before shrugging her shoulders, ?I?m just making sure you don?t fall for it.?

?Is that so?  Why thank you for having a good heart.?

?What can I say? Even I have to help the less fortunate.?


----------



## Kei (Aug 2, 2014)

_
[Kyo Minami]
[Family Affair Arc]
[Strength Training]​_
_“Go Kyo!”

“Go Sosuke!”
_​The Fenikkusu manor was filled to the brim with energy, young kids cheered as two teens were doing pushups with kids on their back. The bright summer sun only gave the kids that were around even more energy to scream and shout for their favorite sibling. The dark haired boy, Sosuke, despite the wright of the kids on his back, smiled as he moved from a two hand push up to a one hand push up. He pushed up off the ground, causing the kids on his back to jump up with him. 

“Another!” Sosuke called out to the kids who were watching him, they cheered as one of the younger daughters of Rena came over and was picked up by her other siblings, five kids were now on Sosuke back and Kyo grunted as four was posing him trouble. Sosuke began to push up from the ground faster and faster.

“Go Kyo! Don’t let him beat you!” Kou, Kyo’s cousin cheered, she looked down at him before picking up some of the kids on Kyo’s back and sitting on him herself with them in her hand, “Beat that, Sosuke! I count as three kids!”

“Didn’t know you were that heavy Kou.” Sosuke smirked causing Kyo to laugh, which Kou puffed up her cheeks and slapped the back of Kyo’s head, “How you doing over there cousin?”

“Shut the fuck up Sosuke.” Kyo grunted as he pushed up from the ground, despite how his arms were struggling to push up from the ground and support him, and the people on his back weight, he was smiling. It was always like this when his family came over to visit, when they all got together, it was filled to the brim with laughter and stupid things. Today was no different. Sosuke, Kou, and a couple others of his cousins came over to spend time in the manor, when the little ones suggested a push up contest.

Of course neither Sosuke nor Kyo could deny the competition of strength, but they also couldn’t deny the pain they were feeling in their backs.  Though the cheers of their younger cousins kept them going, and plus the smiles of the elders, was a plus. 

“Holy shit Kou, did you pick up weight?” Kyo looked behind him and was met with the red headed girls death glare, but he couldn’t help but chuckle, “Don’t kill me…”

“Soma! Where is Soma!?” Kou yelled out, causing a black hair woman round the corner, but maybe woman was too strong, she was the oldest out of the cousins. However, she only topped Kyo by 5 years, and that wasn’t that much to him. She looked at the scene, two of her cousins were doing pushups, some were on their backs, and others were cheering. 

“Do I even know what is going on?” She asked, and Sosuke chuckled as beads of sweat rolled down his face. Kou ushered the oldest cousin over, before petting Kyo’s back.

“Come sit…its fun~ “Kou purred

Kyo snapped at Kou, “What the hell Kou! No!”

Kou snickered before Kyo shot up at Soma, “Don’t you dare!”

Soma left eye was covered by her red patch of hair, but she smiled, before moving over to Kyo and shooing the rest of the children off his back.

“You know it’s rude to talk to a lady like that Kyo.” She said before dropping her full weight on his back, Kyo almost dropped to the ground but he pushed up as his cousin laughed like an evil manic. “Come on, Prince of Fuzenkagure, a woman’s weight shouldn’t be so much trouble.”

Kyo looked over at Sosuke, who looked as though he was truthfully sorry for his younger cousin. 

“Higher! Faster! You can do it Kyo!” Kou cheered as she jumped up and down on his back with her butt, Kyo couldn’t keep it up anymore. The weight was too much, but he looked up at his cousin and gave him a warrior’s smile. Sosuke nodded as the mental and emotional connection had reached its point. Sosuke wasn’t going to judge Kyo for giving up, and actually he wanted him to give up, but not for him to win. Just to ease the suffering on the boys back. 

And with that nod, Kyo fell to the ground, with Kou and Soma falling with him. 

_“And teh winnar is….Sosuke!”_  Ali called out, but she rushed over to Kyo, _“You did well too Kyo…”_

She gave her fallen cousin a kiss on the forehead, “She’s so cute!”

Kou rushed off Kyo and picked up the little girl, “Who is the cutest person here? You are!” Kou said smashing her cheeks against the girl’s cheek.

“What are you idiots doing?” Keisuke asked as he looked at the scene, Kyo got up from the ground and wobbled over to the purpled haired boy…

“Carry me…” Kyo groaned, before wrapping his arms around his cousin’s neck, “Carry your prince!”

“What the fuck Kyo! Get off me!” Keisuke tried to shake Kyo off but Kyo held on tightly, “Get the hell off me!”

“Why be so mean?” Kyo asked as Keisuke began to shake violently, “Where is the love?”

“Kyo! You are fucking heavy get off of me!”

“Wait, is this a hug?” Sosuke asked as he had finally got up and neared the two, “I want a hug too!”

“What the hell Sosuke!”

Sosuke also wrapped his arms around Keisuke neck, “Share the love!”

*“GET THE HELL OFF OF ME!”

“NOOOO!!”

*​


----------



## Kuno (Aug 3, 2014)

*Kyra...*

The creature was a beast.  Kyra had seen lions before and this one was definitely a king in its kind.  Then surprisingly, or rather unsurprisingly, the pair she was working with seem to antagonize it before running off in separate directions leaving her standing before the creature.  The clones had only seemed to anger it more.

Swallowing hard, Tink looked the beast in the eyes.  A shiver went down her back when the beast began to sniff at her, causing her hair to flutter.  It gave a huff, causing little droplets of saliva to spatter her face.  ?Now th-that was j-just rude...?  Kyra stuttered and raised her hand to wipe it away.

Apparently it didn't like the movement.  Mr. Peepers gave a tremendous roar, right in Tink's face.  The air slammed into her like a hurricane, her hair and clothes flying out behind her.  Yet what got the young kunoichi moving wasn't the feel, wasn't the heat, it was the smell.  The lion's breath smelled of death, destruction, and other things that she didn't even dare contemplate.

?Dante!  Ran!?  She gave an angry yell then took off running.  ?Get...?  Her breathing was rapid, coming in quick bursts.  ?Back....?  She rushed down the street, still away of the heavy paws of the lion slamming against the road not far behind her.  ?Here with that paper!!?  Tink screamed the words at her so called partner's back.

Moving quickly Tink dodged around and through the throngs of people, each time she heard the beasts echoing roar and heard the crowds screaming in panic she got yet another surge of adrenaline.  It was that surge that got her far enough away from it and close enough to Dante to grab the paper from his hand.  Sniffing it to make sure she glared at him. "Thanks a whole helluva lot!?  She snapped at him then pulled her goggles down.

Teal eyes flickered behind the green and white lens' as she sniffed of the paper confirming what Dante had said ealier.  ?We can use this to lead it out of the town.?  Rushing forward Tink rubbed the paper against the ground then began running toward the exit, periodically rubbing the paper on things.  It was again the sounds of screams that told her that he was coming.  

Unfortunately Kyra hadn't thought any further.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 3, 2014)

*Dante.*

Kyra grabbed the piece of paper from him. He was the leader of this group and she thinks she could just run around with the mission paper and....rub it on random things??!

"Hey give that back!" Dante said chasing after Tink as well as running from the lion. "I'm leader! I get to hold the paper!"he said as Kyra lithely danced away from Dante's attempts to get the paper. The lion was still snapping away at the air just behind Dante as he held the hilt of his sword on his back.

1st stage only took five seconds but it was a long ass five seconds.

"You're starting to piss me off Lion dude." 

1 second

"Seriously Kyra! Gimmie the paper!" 

"NO! Can't you see I'm..."

2 seconds.

The Lion bit at the leather coat momentarily taking it into it's mouth but having it slip away. "Hey! Don't slobber on my coat!"

3 seconds.

"Ran help a brother out here! Get me that paper, I'm the guy that hired you. I need it so I can be the boss!"

"I'd like to help but the lady..."

"Oh cut the crap!" Dante snapped as the Lion snapped, getting ever closer.

4 seconds.

"Stupid goddamned Cherry. Who the fuck has a Lion as a pet? I mean it's badass but nothing about Cherry is badass. He put a fucking pink ribbon on it! On a Lion!"

5 seconds.

"You're pissing me off!"

Dante, in one smooth motion skidded to a halt spun around whilst drawing his sword, hit the lion square in the face with the flat of the blade, the extra chakra infused into, causing the sword to glow. The sword connected to the lion's face and it was sent spiraling down the street into dumpster. The trio stopped and looked at the lion which shook his head and roared fire.

Dante seizing on the opportunity took the paper from Kyra's hand and ran.

"Hah! I win!" Dante said and ran into a mall. There had to be something they could use there.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 3, 2014)

A day in the sound village- Ran 

"Ya'll just never cease to amaze me." Ran's sound clone sighed, looking at the other two. "Hey where's original me?" Ran asked, the other two shrugged. "Dunno, if you ain't seen me, i ain't seen me." The original Ran had decided to climb to the top of the highest building in town to get a better look at the situation, there was obviously something they could do... Cherry had a signature look and sound... and smell. 

"That perfume." Ran slammed his fist into his palm. "Alright, Cherry always buys that girly perfume, Sakura-hime's Thousand Blossoms, if i can get a hold of that perfume..." As he thought that, Dante found himself running into the mall. "Wellp... that was a waste..." With a quick dash Ran made his way back to tink and his clones. "Hello there." Ran landed in front of Tink and smiled. 

"Now listen, i've come up with a new plan, seein as our friend Dante there is a bout to get this city into a lick of trouble." Ran looked at his clones. "Go get me Thousand blossoms perfume." The clones nodded and dashed off. "Listen here miss, If i can henge into Cherry, and get that perfume, i might be able to stop that lion. I know his mannerisms well enough and i should hope it will solve the problem.... though, Dante knocking it for a loop there just pissed it of a bit..."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 3, 2014)

*Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty....

Kyra...
*
A deep sigh escaped the young inventor.  'That fool had absolutely no idea what he is doing!'  Kyra yelled in her head, her eye twitching slightly in aggravation.  Not only did he snatch the paper away like it is some kind of game but he just went inside a very popular, very crowded mall.  “What is he thinking?”  Tink's teeth ground together and she turned toward the other shinobi.

“Henge?”  She had to admit the plan had merit.  Luring the beast by acting like Cherry would be an excellent idea.  “Are you sure you know how Cherry acts with Mr. Peepers?”  Crossing her arms she stared at the doors Dante had entered.  “If you don't act just right...”  Kyra shivered at the thought of the roasted mess that would become of Ran.

“Maybe if you stayed ahead of him...kept going until you got to the real Cherry.”  The idea seemed to appeal more and more to Tink.  “We can't hurt it and it will be hard to actually capture.  I think that might be the best plan.”  Taking a step toward the building she looked at Ran.  “Do you even know where Cherry is at the moment?  Is he here or on tour?”  The thought made Tink's stomach clench.  'What if he wasn't here.  What if they had to capture him?' A groan came from her and she picked up her pace.  “We got to move quick.”


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 3, 2014)

Kuno said:


> *Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty....
> 
> Kyra...
> *
> ...




Ran smiled a little bit, "No worry, i'm a fan of that cherry fellah, I think i can act like em." Ran picked up the pace, rushing as fast as he could, though he wasn't very fast he tried his best. "Listen, my clones are gettin me that fellahs perfume, so i'll be smellin like him, Then when i transform, i'll look and talk like him, i just need to make sure i keep runnin... problem bein i think he's leavin for his tour today, not entirely sure yet.. last i heard he had a tour but wasn't goin no where without his pet kitty." 

Ran and Tink had gotten to the mall and Ran let out a sigh. "Now i ain't looking forward to whats going to be goin on in here..." Ran shook his head. "No clue why he decided to run into a mall..." Ran let out a sigh and looked at the destruction he could already see from where he was. "Wellp, just gotta hope my clones get that perfume soon... Then hope i can run like hell." Ran rubbed the back of his head. "Physical ain't really my specialty... i'm more genjutsu... ninjutsu... intelligence..." He laughed a little bit, he wasn't a genius, but he was pretty smart.


----------



## Kei (Aug 3, 2014)

_
[Kyo Minami]
[Family Affair Arc]_​

?I love the chunin exams!?​
Kou shoved her hands up in the air as she screamed, ?I get to see my precious cousins and hang out a bit, and more importantly.? She turned to her cousins and smiled.

?No homework~?​
The chunin exams were the few times that Kou had away from her boarding school, and each time she would get out she would say the same things. She was glad that she didn?t have homework, or she was glad she didn?t have to stay in Kiri for any longer. Despite the close nature of their family, the Fenikkusu?s were spread far apart, but that leaned more to their case than any other one. Kou lived in Kiri and attended a bordering school there. She was only a year older, but she already processed the traits that only passed down to the female side of the family. The combination of red hair and red eyes?

​
?I was thinking maybe I could convince the elders to allow me to stay at the manor.? She said as she rested her head in her hand before turning to them.

?And what, free load?? Keisuke asked he was still a bad mood from Kyo and Sosuke playing around with him. He bit harshly into the sea salt Popsicle, ?I doubt they would want another mouth to feed.?

Kou pouted as she looked down at Keisuke, his purple hair and eyes looked back up at her and scowled back twice as hard.  He was the youngest out of the five, he had just turned 14 during the turn of the New Year, but despite his young age he was still a sharp tongue brat.  He lived in Suna, and unlike the others he made constant trips from his father?s there to the manor. 

​
Sosuke served him a swift slap across the back of his head, ?Don?t be rude?.Though?? Sosuke looked up at Kou, ?I doubt that they would have that yet.?

Kou pouted as she looked at him, ?But you are moving here, and you are only a year older than me!? She crossed her arms before placing the ice cream in her mouth, ?Not fair?You and Soma are going to be moving here, and I have to be stuck in Kiri.?

Sosuke chuckled a bit, but Kyo looked up at Kou, he felt the same way. It felt lonely here in the manor with all the elders. His mother was the only young one on the compound, and Rena and Rex lived in other parts of the village, with their own lives.  And the four only came during important events or when they could. 

?Yeah but we are old enough, and plus Kyo is getting of age.? Soma countered as she looked down at Kyo, her long black hair seemed to be shimmering in the sun, ?Don?t be scared of coming to me for help.?

Soma giggled but as she turned around Kyo noticed that there was still little bits of red poking out from the black.  She was the oldest out of the four, she turned twenty and was finally moving to the compound from Ishi, and so was Sosuke, who was two years older than Kyo, but had the air of a mature thirty year old adult who paid taxes and had kids of his own.  He had no trace of red in him, it was all black, from his hair to his eyes, but his eyes were just a really dark blue. 


​
?I doubt he would want to talk to you about it Soma.? Sosuke said as he bit into his ice cream, ?I doubt he would want to talk about it to anyone.?

?I?m right here?.? Kyo interjected causing Keisuke to turn to him, ?If you want to talk about it, then we can, but don?t pretend I?m not here.?

Keisuke looked at his popsicle stick, ?Is it really that bad?? He looked up at his older cousins, ?My dad told me that he?ll send me here once I start.?

?It?s different for all of us, but we got to stick together and tell each other what happens.? Kou said before clenching her fist, ?Yours might be easy!?

Keisuke threw his popsicle stick at Kou, *?THAT MEANS ITS HARD!?*

?Why you ungrateful brat!? Kou hissed at him as she removed the stick from the middle of her forehead, ?Why can?t you be cute like the little ones??

?Who?s the oldest out of the group?? Kyo asked as he watched as a mixture of red, green, and black haired children run around.

Soma crossed her arms and looked around, ?She isn?t here but that would be?.Rosa.? She answered, ?She?ll be twelve this year?. She?s from Rex?s group...?

The group of four got silent as they watched over the younger ones. The manor was filled to the brim with the laughter of smaller children, but there was only a slight age gap between them. Though that wasn?t what tensed the group up, it was the simple fact that there were only two groups of children.  Rena?s group and Rex?s groups,    if the child wasn?t in one they were in the other. Kyo didn?t have any siblings and he was happy about that, the four were as close as siblings as he could have gotten, but still?

He knew it was painful for them?.

?It must be a real pain to feed all those mouths!? Kou laughed breaking up the tense atmosphere, Kyo smiled up at her, and she smiled back. Though as Sosuke and Keisuke turned up at Kou, Soma just stared at the children, but it seemed she was staring completely through them.

?I?m going to visit mom and dad?.? She finally mouthed before looking at the others, not Kyo, but the other three, ?Will someone come with me??

Keisuke nodded his head, ?Yeah?.I want to see mom?.?

Kou looked between Sosuke and Kyo, before giving them a sorry look and turning her head to Soma, ?I?ll come with?I haven?t seen my parents in a while.?

?Kyo?Sosuke want to come?? Soma asked them

?No?Some other time, the doctor is making a house call and I want to get over with.? Kyo answered her as he licked the drippings from his ate the remainder of his popsicle. 

?Same?I was going to visit them when I got settled in anyway.? Sosuke answered, ?And plus?.?

Sosuke quickly grabbed Kyo by his collar, ?Have to catch up with my cousin any way.?

Soma smiled and nodded her head, ?Alright then?We will catch up later, and let?s go you two.?


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 3, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[First Training Ground, Konohagakure]​*
> [A Test Taste of Endurance I]
> *Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*​
> 
> ...



*Liquid Time: This is Test?
Akarusa, Hatori*

Hatori walks through Konoha basking in the sunlight as he headed towards the training ground one step at a time as per usual ignoring any attention his presence had brought. Everyone who got past the second stage of the exams seemed to automatically be elevated to something of a celebrity status, something he was far from used to but just like everyone else he realised it simply would not matter if they died or failed to see the exams through to the end.

April perched upon the pad of his shoulder was packed into a tight ball of feathers eyes closed shielding herself from the sunlight, she was far from comfortable in the middle of the day, the sun rays were piercing daggers she rather avoided and direct eye contact could blind her in a instant.

Unsurprisingly there was some degree of paperwork to fill out but he didn't even bother to read it, presuming it was some sort of agreement to not leave the training area half destroyed something he couldn't quite promise but Akane had suggested he come and he had nothing better to do, then as he takes his first steps into the area it hits him.

Akane was there with some sort of chef dude in a white apron and chefs hat, something that didn't suite her in the slightest but it didn't need to, it made what was really going on her obvious. His eyes glared at Mizuirono with a piercing gaze, she could of at least told him in advance what this was all about!

He raised his hand turning to Akane with a softer gaze and waved, "Hello Akane, you look different!" Is stated in a cheerful tone, it was good to see her wounds had healed up since the days prior, and that she wasn't suffering from the loss of blood. Taking a seat he glanced up at Akane, "So how is this training exactly Akane?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama, Satoshi Sakamonto, Kirisaki Shinko
Chuunin Exam Finale*
​
It wasn't exactly clean or picture perfect but 'Team B' was starting to round into form. Zell landed two huge punches on the dragon even managing to knock it over with one while Kirisaki had taken its eye. On the surface they seemed to be on the same page, but the truth was that they may have been reading the same book but it wasn?t the same page. The fact was that the Hound of Justice was ready to blow the duck up and attack Satoshi, the kunai didn?t just pierce Kirisaki?s hand, the puppeteer callously fired it through her hand. He maimed her and the part that enraged Zell the most was that he couldn?t do anything?yet. Turning his rage upon the firedrake he embedded the kunai into the space between its scales. The conquering hero had planted the kunai smack dab in the middle of the dragon?s neck where its throat should be, 'green' blood streaming from the wound. It was only a kunai but the meaning of it was symbolic much like planting a flag on unclaimed land. This great mythic beast was a daunting obstacle but at the same time it bled and if could bleed then they could potentially kill it or at the very least get the fang.  

Zell tried to make the cut worse by using his upper body to push down on the kunai and tear deeper into the dragon, but it wouldn't budge and he was essentially just hanging there. The dragon began to roar as Zell could feel heat begin to exude from its wound; you didn't have to be an evil genius type to know what was coming. The boy wonder let go of the kunai as Satoshi pulled causing his rival to get yanked backward as if on a reel. The pull from the puppeteer allowed Zell to descend in an arc as he brought his hands together to make the necessary seals. There was a slight hitch in this plan as it was obvious the argent maned genin was about to form a platform what he did not count on however was the dragon's movement. Calling the beast big was as big of an understatement as saying Orochimaru was a slightly eccentric historical figure. Naturally as the dragon flexed it's wings the wind current began to pick up, and with the slight twitch of these alate muscles the dragon was able to knock Zell off his initial trajectory. This was noteworthy for one particular reason, he was essentially a sitting duck now, the pressure from the dragon?s gust imposed its will upon him rendering Zellous unable to raise his arms to form seals to create a platform. From the height and rate of speed he was falling at death was a very real proposition, Mist Gate, or not. That wasn?t the end of the dragon?s retaliation however, the heat Zell felt being built up in the beast?s gullet was about to be unleashed. The dragon roared with authority reveling in it?s impending victory over the crass young genin. 

*RWOOOAAAW!
CLAP*

Zell felt a new force hit him in the chest knocking the air out of him. Satoshi knowing that he couldn?t regain control of Zell had pulled Kirisaki back and used his mastery of the chakra threads to catapult her at their fellow teammate like a human missile. The impact was less than pleasant but as the blazing alluvion cascaded down upon them the lesser of the two pains was rather evident. Molten saliva flowed from the wound as the blazing inferno licked at the back of the airborne Kirisaki. She had her arms wrapped around Zell?s waist doing her best to position their bodies so she was between him and the fireball. They seemed to clear the radius of the attack, but that was the thing with fire, it didn?t necessarily have to hit you to be effective. The area of effect of an attack as massive as the dragon?s flames weren?t just limited to the torrid blaze the outpoured from its maw, the air itself was conflagrated and this was what caused the smell of burning flesh to fill Zell?s nostrils. As the two landed the bitter cold washed over Kirisaki?s back as it smoldered. The burns were not fatal or even of the worst degree, not that any of that mattered because unbeknownst to Zell the girl was an immortal. This didn?t do much to assuage the horror stricken lad, the worry practically plastered on his face. The funny part was that it wasn?t the burns that bothered him but the way she dealt with the pain, the nun was almost too resilient under the burden of her wounds. It was in a word, inhuman? 

The situation and its multiple layers were starting to overwhelm Zellous. They were transported to a frigid artic, up against a building sized dragon, the dragon was wearing them down faster than they could do the same to it, he wanted to punch Satoshi?s lights out, and Kirisaki was acting bizarre. The amazing thing was that it wasn?t the danger of death that bothered the reformed milksop; it was the Kirisaki of it all. As he was about to pick the worst time to confront her Satoshi arrived on the scene.

"It's been done." the boy states landing next to Kirisaki and Zell. His dark green eyes lock with Zell's. The boy's eyes declared murder, but the homicidal puppeteer gave him not the second glace while he pulled his hands up and around them as the Dragon roared in rage. With a flicker they seemed to vanish as he used his Puppet Replace to get them back into the forest. As they land with a soft humph, Satoshi was already at work try and alleviate Zell's anger. Several needles are pulled and slid into the nun's back, "This is a pain reliever, it'll help with the burns. I apologize for not going over the plan with either of you, but. If it's any consolation." is stated while he discarded the syringes. Pulling a small jar from his medical kit and pulling the charred clothing from her back, Satoshi starts to rub it into the wounds. 

It stung, but it was derived of a flowering cactus in Suna, and it helped to heal burns. "it seemed that my plan is indeed working." is added with a short huff. In the background the dragon's roar bellowed. But now it seemed a bit more stressed as it looked for them. 

*"You CANNOT hide FOREVER!"* is roared.

"If you want, you can break my face Zell, but that must come after we survive this. And the only way we do that is not kill one another first." is stated as he pulled some bandages from his kit. Zell's eyes widened, "Aren't you just a regular Sakura Haruno. I wonder if you think those bandages make up for throwing a kunai through her hand." is growled. Satoshi's eyes cut from the task he was doing as he pulled a small elixir from his kit. With a shake it turned a very bright red. Opening he sprinkled some of it over the bandage and walked around to face Kirisaki.  "Because

These bandages aren't normally used for injury, they  are a special type of wrap that is actually designed for Kunoichi that are well built on top. They store Chakra, which is handy if you use physical clones, lets them travel further and fight longer. Then easy enough they can be reloaded." is added as he wrapped the injury he inflicted on the Nun. As soon as the red tonic touched the wound the Nun took a deep breath. The boy's dark green eyes told her to just stay quite. The red medicine was actually blood. Blood from Edie Nakano, and it's curative properties would soon have the woman's hand back in functioning condition.  

"From our fight in the Forest of Death, and the blood you two left on me I was able to run tests. No, not for the good of you two, I was doing it as to design poisons that are tailored to the each of you." is lied. He got the sample from Kirisaki on her on volition. "The nun has a rare blood mutation. It affects roughly .001% of the total population. I figured that was the reason the dragon spat her out.

Sadly, we need to get the beast's heart pumping to spread it through it's blood and the best way to do that is to shock it in the wound. Which means I have to get you two close enough for her to connect her threads to that Kunai." 

Zell was beginning to feel like an outsider in this situation. The new plan was laid out and in his heart he wanted to object to it but what was the point? Kirisaki was seemingly on the same page as Satoshi and there was probably no excluding her. He didn't have any elemental jutsu so the only one who could actually get the beast's heart pumping was Kirisaki. They hadn?t known each other long but they were bonded because of the puppeteer and now the fractures were starting to form because of that same puppeteer. 

"There isn't any convincing you to sit this out to let me and the psycho handle this is there?"

She simply nodded not offering an audible response. It was a somewhat more powerful gesture because there truly wasn't anything more to say. There was no way for Kirisaki to explain to Zell she'd be alright without giving up her secret and there was no way to stop her from going through with it. They were at an impasse, but in spite of all the inner turmoil he was keeping in one thing did not change...

"If that's how it's going to be then no use harping on your condition. You did save my ass in the Forest of Death, more than once actually, so if it's you then I'm sure you can bring the dragon down with your weirdly handy blood disorder and raiton. I'll create the opening. "

The Hound of Justice forced a smile onto his face even managing to be slightly encouraging. Once again he blanketed himself with a violet fog-like chakra signifying he was prepared to do his part. The entire thing stunk to high heaven but all he could do at this point was support Kirisaki in Satoshi's plan. However one thing had become clear to him from Safoshi's over explanation and Kirisaki's silence... they were hiding something. No longer did Zell just feel like an outsider he now knew beyond a shadow of a doubt he was the outsider and thus for the very first time his faith in Kirisaki Shinko was shaken. ​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 3, 2014)

With their connection with the Puppeteer severed both Kirisaki and Zell was now left to their own devices. Nidhoggr seemed to be slowing down, but without Satoshi guiding them, they'd have to be more careful. In an effort to save the white haired Genin Kirisaki is the first to blur into action. But the red monster anticipated a quick counter action. With a beat of his massive wings he pushes the nun back while he pulled his prize from the ground. Beaten and bloodied from his underground excursion Satoshi was limp while he dangled upside down. "Think you're clever?" is asked. A moment later Nidhoggr's sharp wing  cut Zell off from intervening. The silver maned Genin bounds back as the razor's edge just missed his face. "If I kill you, your friends will topple, won't they? 

The boy coughed and sputtered, but was able to open an eye, "No, I have faith that they'd scale your bony hide, maybe make me a suitcase" is softly replied. "Such misplaced trust insect, now DIE!" is roared. In the next instant Satoshi's numb body shudders from the terrible impact on the frozen ground. Cuts and lacerations form across his body as the beast whipped him back toward the forest. His teammates could only watch as the puppeteer slammed off a tree with tremendous force shaking the mighty oak violently. "And then there was two" is declared it's massive frame turning back to his prey. Nidhoggr's tongue shook behind a cage of teeth as it's body was starting to slow. "Who is next?" is the question posed as he tries to rake both with a slash of his clawed hand. 

In an instant the battle seemed to sway back into Nidhoggr's favor. Sensing his body was weakening the dragon was now in a fever pitch to earn his freedom. 

_-Forest_ 

Satoshi shivered as death's icy embrace tried to take him. Moving even seemed to hurt as he tried to pull himself to a sitting position. Several broken bones, a plethora of cuts and tears in his flesh and a spinning head, which may mean concussion, was what the boy was living though at the moment. With effort he pulled his gaze to the battle as it was now unfolding. For now Zell and Kirisaki was holding their own. But with Nidhoggr going into an almost furious rage the puppeteer wasn't sure how long that would be the case. Reaching behind him he slid his hand into his tool kit. He was amazed, despite going through hell the extra precautions he took with his packing allowed his medical kit to go mostly unscathed from all the trauma he'd taken. "It's fine if I die, I won't allow those two to face the same fate though" is grunted as he pulled two syringes. Each was a very powerful poison. Combined they'd take his life even faster, but the combined side effects should allow him to ignore his injures. Flipping his fingers on the opposite hand he pulled the caps from the needles. "To redemption." with that he stabbed himself in the thigh and pushed down on the plungers.

_-Moments Later_

As the battle seemed to drag on suddenly Kirisaki and Zell felt a familiar tug on their limbs. "Lets shown this overgrown Iguana who it is messing with." the maniac's voice buzzed in their ears from the threads he had attached there. 

-Round 3 Start!-


----------



## Olivia (Aug 3, 2014)

Satoshi's  strings caused the two shinobi to dance towards the looming beast. The  sense of energy and vitality surged through Satoshi's motions, causing  more accurate and precise actions from his human puppets. As he  marionette the two shinobi, the scaled monster lashed its right arm down  to the icy floor, and with a large motion his jaw unhinged causing a  large surge of air to blow the shinobi away. It was very much like his  original roar that he aimed at Kirisaki initially, however unlike before  this had a wide-spread effect, thus weakening its power slightly,  Satoshi twisted his fingers so the shinobi would face their bodies  adjacent to the blast of wind, allowing less surface area to be affected  and thus weakening the attempted attack even further. But unlike  before, the dragon had known that this technique wouldn't be enough to  push them away for good. No, he did this so he could put some distance  between himself and the shinobi, while curling its long claws.

"Ol od olg ahrk gol wazor, vos vokun do dinok wah reyzan midrak pah do dii enemies do mun."

The  dragon burst out. Finally finding its opening it activated the  technique, causing an eruption of earth around the two puppets. The snow  falling from the sky seemed to slow down to a snail pace, as a single  flake descended around a centimeter per minute. On the other hand,  earthly deformations occurred around the two as planes of land rose and  sunk, changing shape randomly and rapidly. A easily noticed change was  that the surrounding surfaces had the snow and ice melt of the large  mountain top, showing that it was been a dark brown or black in color  underneath. If it weren't for the help of Satoshi, Kirisaki and Zell  would have easily lost their balance and easily fall victim to the  earthquake like atmosphere they were now inhibited in. 

Nidhoggr  didn't waste any time though, leaping through the changing landscape  and crashing down towards the two shinobi with an extended claw. With a  twitch of his fingers we once again scattered, as Kirisaki threw her  chakra strings out onto the dragons large paw. Throwing down her arms  with as much strength as she could, the beasts' hand slammed closer to  the ground, granted it didn't do much from stopping it to move, but did  prove slight resistance. The nun ran an electrical current through it,  which scaled all the way up to his open wounds which caused a slight  irritation to the large beast.

That  opening was enough for the quick paced Zell to once again run up the  targets arm. Due to the shifting landscape the dragon itself hadn't been  completely balanced, and with Kirisaki keeping a firm hold on its arm  to the ground and the light static shock jolting through its body the  beast couldn't react fast enough. Launching off the beasts' shoulder and  throwing off a kunai, the boy formed the necessary hand seals and  created an elastic platform in the middle of the air, bouncing off of it  with a yellow flicker and catching the thrown kunai in mid air,  crashing it down into the demonic beast. Satoshi once again, utilizing  whatever chakra he had left to grant more power to the strings he pulled  pushing Zell and the kunai down faster than one could conceive. The  dragon turned its head as if it were going to retaliate, but at this  angle and this speed nothing would be effective.

But  Nidhoggr wasn't the only one in an alarmed state. Before Zell could  deliver the blow Satoshi had already set the plan in motion. In between  the back of the dragon's neck and the kunai now lay Kirisaki, jumping  into the fray. Zell gritted his teeth knowing he wouldn't be able to  stop himself at this speed and trajectory. He closed his eyes furiously  as he didn't want to see the damage that he would cause. As the warm  liquid embraced his hands he already knew it was too late. Opening his  eyes slightly he could see the devastation he caused. The blade pierced  straight through Kirisaki's midriff and bore into the dragons flesh  past its scales. Her blood trickled down the blade and into the open  wound.

The  look on Zell's face was a polygamist marriage between shock, guilt, and  shame. I didn't need him to offer any platitudes or apologies, I don't  think he was capable at this point of speaking. I felt overcome with  guilt for the boy I had met in the exam room, I knew he thought he had  just done something unforgivable but the burden he felt now would pale  in comparison if he knew what I really was. I offered a half smile  almost as if to silently let him know it was ok and that I wasn't mad at  him. It was a solitary fleeting moment as his face divorced itself from  emotion becoming blank as I began to wheeze and cough, a splatter of  blood spraying his face. 

"...Z-zell...L-let  go." With deep breaths Kirisaki firmly grasped the blades  extension separating her pinned body from the dragon, and used the rest  of her chakra to send a lightning current as strong as she possibly  could. The dragon wailed and flailed but no matter the resistance it was  futile. The two shinobi were in the one spot neither its head, jaw,  wings, or claws could reach, the back of its neck. As Kirisaki's blood  poured down the blade and into the wound, with the lightning release  being constant and accelerating the dragons blood circulation, the blood  quickly traveled through its body and it collapsed under its own  weight. 

Satoshi  panted with labored breath as Nidhoggr's pained roar echoed across the  face of the mountain side they were on. The blue sheen of the  electricity coursed over his body like an ocean. Though the beast tried,  though the beast wailed and clawed. He couldn't get to the gnat that  was causing both it's blood pressure and heart rate to sky rocket.  Nidhoggr's once majestic red scales that shone with a brilliance now  seemed to wilt with dark brown splotches as he collapsed under his own  weight. As the beast came to a rest as Zell's feet, so to did Satoshi as  he fell to the frozen tundra. Blood starts to seep from his pores as  crimson tears welled from his tear ducts. Coughing a river blood came  from his mouth which seemed to boil in the cool, crisp mountain air. 

It  was just about over, he was probably going to die here this day, at  least ... at least his death wouldn't be in vain. Kirisaki would live,  so to would Zell. All the Genin would now have to do is end the beast  and take the fang as Satoshi righted one last wrong. His left hand  slowly moved as Zell stood over the Dragon with one hell of a  conundrum. 

The  power of his gate coursed over his body, it crackled like fire lapping  at the air. The Lion of Konoha stood at a crossroads, finish the Dragon  off or confront Satoshi, they had made a deal. No more harm was to come  to Kirisaki by the Puppeteer's hand and now, now she was dead. He'd  broken his word. Zell was confused and angry. He was beginning to see no  redemption to the Suna native but as he weighed his options the dragon  stirred. It's massive head rolled across the ground and locked onto Zell  as it's lone good eye, a golden orb large as any building, looked down  on him. 

It's  body seemed to shudder under the affliction that the Nun's blood had  done to it. The vile taint of Jashin's technology was a cancerous poison  to him, he would recover though. It would be a fleeting illness as a  scale or two rotted away. It's chest heaved hard as it coughed allowing a  dark almost volcanic looking blood to seep pass it's teeth.  "Jul .... Boy" it wheezes. "I know why it  is you are here" is confessed it's right arm cutting slowly  through the soil. It snaked toward his head as he again started to  speak, "I have.. I have not become this old by being naive or  stupid" is added. It seemed that every breath the beast took,  took all it had. "I ask you, spare me my life and my fang I  will gladly give." is offered. It's eye rolled up into its head  for just a second. Briefly loosing consciousness for a moment he quickly  wakes himself. 

"I  don't know...I never really thought about you guys getting forced into  this but I can't just dismiss all the pain you've caused either. If I  let you live then you have to change your ways. I would prefer the  kindness I grant you but at the same time the way you view us humans...  I'd need you to stake your honor on not hurting other humans if I let  you live."

"I'd  rather live atop this mountain for the rest of my days, then die like  this. We Dovah have honor that require we die with it or of age. Dying  like this ... this would bring dishonor for my line." is offered  as he dug a talon into his gum line. That same dark blood poured from  the wound as he ripped a fang free. "At least I can work to  recover my honor, if you allow me to live" is offered as the  tooth is dropped. As powerful as the dragon was, he was now too weak to  even hand it over. Looking up to the once tyrant of a beast Zell notices  that Kirisaki's body was gone.  
​


----------



## Olivia (Aug 3, 2014)

_-With Satoshi and Kirisaki Moments Later_-

With  a flash of speed Zell zips to the forest, when he appears it's to a  scene of total carnage. Kirisaki lay on her back, resting peacefully as  the massive wound that tore through her midriff seemed to be healing at  an accelerated rate. To the side of her head Zell sees a small vile, the  same one that Satoshi had used on her hand, it now stood empty. Seemed  that the mad doll maker had used the rest of it on her. That however  wasn't the carnage that he appeared too all around the boy, that lay up  against a tree, the ground was stained red with his blood. His head was  slumped down onto his chest which was covered in a dark crimson hue that  made his dark clothing seem all the darker. Not far from Satoshi's  opened left hand was a pair of syringes filled with a blue liquid. 

This  was it wasn't it? The impossible choice in which a fifteen year old boy  had essentially the same power as god. But this was without touching  upon the crux of the issue, it wasn't so much the power he wielded it was the repercussions.  Kirisaki would live but it looked as though Satoshi was worse for wear,  to put it bluntly he was dying. The lagoon of crimson that stained the  ice was the precursor to the eventual meeting Satoshi would have with  his maker. The choice was obvious for Zell, he could let Satoshi die or  he could inject him with one of the syringes with blue liquid. He wasn't  quite sure the contents could save him, but it was worth a shot. The  Hound of Justice loomed over picking up the syringe allowing the other  one to embedd itself in the sleet.

If you let him live every person he kills from here on out is on your head.

The  thought pulsating through his mind at this moment was not spoken by  him. It was a voice he had heard before but not one that he could  readily recognize. That was neither here nor there because the idea was  now present in his head. Satoshi did deserve to die, he had promised to  rip the darkness from the pupeteer's heart but was it even possible.  Satoshi had done his best to put Zell through hell, he made him stab  Kirisaki, he manipulated her into putting herself into harm's way with  no regard for her safety. He made Zell hurt her and had hurt the nun  directly as well. Satoshi was going to constantly be someone who wasn't  worthy of life, maybe it wasn't Zell's duty to fix him so he could feel  the brunt of his sins. Letting him live meant that even more would die.  Maybe the only salvation for Satoshi's soul was not something that a  mere genin of 15 years old was responsible for ensuring, maybe only when  he returned to the great flow.

"I don't want anyone to die but I don't think I can let you live either..."

My  consciousness was fading, but  my vision straightened slightly. I  noticed my wounds were healing at a  rapid rate, faster than one could  imagine. Was this because of the serum  that Satoshi claimed had been  from Edie's cells? Well there was no  proof of that in the first place,  for all I knew he could have said that  because the cells are as  rambunctious and easily reactive like that  women. But my wounds weren't  a problem, what had been was the state  Satoshi was now in. I could  tell by how Satoshi's body lay almost lifeless that he had been  poisoned. I looked and noticed a vial in Zell's hand, which had been the  same color of antidote I used on Zell. But it was obvious what was  happening, Zell wasn't sure to save this man. With a deep breath I  motioned my head towards the silver-headed boy.

"Zell...I-I  know what you're thinking, b-but you can't control the future! Sure if  you don't kill him now he may kill others, but if you let him die here  while you could save him then his blood will be on your hands! That will  haunt you for the rest of your life. What Satoshi does with his future  is his choice, not yours, but preventing him from having that future  makes you no better than Satoshi!" I started coughing rapidly as blood  traveled through my windpipe. Despite my wounds regenerating I still  hadn't been fully healed, and obvious wear and tear was still to be  seen. But as soon as I swallowed the remaining iron tasting liquid, I  quivered. "Zell...?" I watched, as Zell silently looked down at  Satoshi's limp body with lifeless eyes. 
​


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2014)

*THE FINAL STAGE OF THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
_Sponsored by the The Haruno Sakura Medical Academy_​












*KATE OKATA, FINDING THE ANSWERS TO YOUR QUESTIONS*
*NOW LIVE AT THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*​ 
"Good morning! Today's top stories: The man often described as the "kingpin" of Fuzengakure's criminal underworld has been found dead. Details have been sketchy but officials are treating the death as suspicious and gang-related. More details to follow when they become available."

With her papers in hand, Kate began walking towards the entrance of the Chūnin Exam stadium which stood proudly in the background.

"In other news, part two of the final stage of the Chūnin Exams is about to get underway! After the eventful battle in the Land of Iron against a host of mythical beasts, today's event will feature "Mirror Battles". With us now live is one of the sponsors for the Exams Natsu Nakano, here to give us a teaser of what's to come!"

Kate pointed her microphone at Natsu who stood besides her with a smile painted on his face and his hands firmly behind his back. His blonde locks were slicked back and he was wearing a sharp black Chō Chō suit with a Nakano crest pin on his blazer. The camera had to zoom out slightly as the man stood so tall in comparison to the rather petite Kate Okata.

"So Mr. Nakano, what can viewers expect from today's Exams?"

"Well Kate you can expect a test of not only a shinobi's battle prowess but also their emotions. How will our young shinobi react when faced with their greatest enemy yet - themselves? To quote our Godaime Tsunade: "_People become stronger because there are memories that they will not forget._""

"What does that quote mean, Natsu?"

"Shinobi are people, and as people they are defined by what has happened to them in the past. These mirror battles represent their past. They are also strong with what has happened to them in the past and it will prove rather interesting exactly how that plays out."

Kate nodded along with a plastic smile on her face, glancing at the camera every now and then. It was difficult pretending you understood what was being said. Hopefully the viewers would.

"Right, I see. Also, I have another question for you Mr. Nakano: What do you think of the situation with Ogama? Have the Chūnin Exam committee taken any steps to tackle the situation? Are you worried about your daughter's safety in the exams with Ogama lurking?"

Natsu paused for a moment before responding. He was used to tricky questions from the press but still needed time to think before speaking. That was the key weapon of any media celebrity.

"I have faith that the Konoha Chūnin Exam Committee chaired by Raikyo Uchiha himself will swiftly deal with the threat at hand." The Nakano chairman turned to the camera and gave a reassuring smile to the viewers at home. "People of White and Black - please rest assured that no harm will come to your shinobi during the exams from the efforts of this Ogama nor will the Exams be hindered in anyway." With some place to be, he glanced up at Kate and gave her a quick bow, thanking her for the interview before being escorted away by a security guard. 

Pulling her microphone back, Kate adjusted her blouse before speaking back into the camera.

"That was Natsu Nakano with a preview of what's to come! We will now take you to the stadium itself where Dr. Yui Kuriyama is due to officially announce the next portion!"

The scene switched to inside the stadium where there was a gigantic television screen broadcasting live footage of the preliminary building where all the remaining contestants stood in rows listening to the midget Kuriyama explain the event. 


​
Sat at the rear was Natsu Nakano who had been transported there by some miraculous jutsu. Besides him was a standing Alisa and a bodyguard, alongside fifteen or so seated sponsors and officials including representatives of the Kage.

"The Mirror Battles will all take place simultaneously," Kuriyama began, speaking with her hands firmly behind her back. "With the use of television technology, the sponsors and officials seated to the upper rear will be able to watch all of your battles simultaneously. They will each take place in buildings identical to this, meaning you will each be on even ground when it comes to environment."

Kuriyama reached into her pocket and pulled out a tag that read 'clone' in kanji.

"Now earlier on each and every one of you would've had these seals applied to you and then removed. Each of these seals copied your physical being - everything from personality, memories, jutsu, stats, even your tools were copied. These clones are perfect copies that must be defeated in the same way as a regular human."

To test out her explanation, Kuriyama slapped her tag on the ground and formed a single handseal. Within moments, a sort of white goo oozed out of the ground before sculpting into a perfect copy of the Headmistress.

"Testing it out already?" The clone asked, adjusting it's red frames.

"Now as I'm about to demonstrate, they must be defeated the same way you would defeat a normal person!" Kuriyama gestured towards one of the assistants stood behind her whom swiftly slit the throat of the clone, allowing the fake Kuriyama to bleed out on the floor. Some flinched when they saw this ruthless defeat while others were impressed. The body began to revert to its white slime form as more assistants arrived to clean up the blood and goo.

"If you can kill your clone, you will be crowned the winner! Beware, they fight exactly like you so this will certainly be the hardest battle of your life. They think like you, they plan like you, they even know what makes you tick and how tot aunt you. However, if your clone defeats you, it will be canceled by the examiner and you will be declared a loser!"

An assistant appeared for every single contestant to direct them to their identical battleground.

"Right, you will all be taken to your battle chambers where, if you instructed so, members of your family and friends will be present to spectate! The battles will commence in exactly two minutes!"

_"*LET THE SECOND PART OF THE FINAL PHASE COMMENCE!!*"_​
​


​
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 4, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Chuunin Exam Finale
Shitastic Brand of Trouble*

The conclusion to the first stage of the finale was downright jaw dropping. No one could believe what Zell had done, most of all him. The burden he was now stricken with threatened to make him crumble. And yet as much as his actions disturbed him well there was something else that troubled him equally. The Detective himself had shown up to pick up Zell from the Exam Grounds. They were going out of a secret passageway to avoid the throng of reporters, fans, haters, and other observers. The corridor was dark but lit by torches; it was an old cavernous maw that had been excavated by a bygone generation. The two walked in silence for now, but the fact was Zell needed someone right now. Even if Jericho had shot the bullet that left him comatose for more than a month, he was the only one there. Beggars don't get to choose.

"So you're some kind of detective that works for the Konoha Police Department.." this was really what Zell wanted to ask him about but he decided that alone this observation would be too transparent. "And Tenshi well I don't actually know what Tenshi does."

"Come on bub she's a... you know the thing. Bah I can't really think of the name of it but yea I've been known to solve mysteries and catch bad guys. Why?"

It was clear that the question was being loaded with something more but having come to know Zell, well Jericho knew that the boy wouldn't give him an answer unless he wanted to. They had been living together for some time before he told him about the White Hot Room and it was like pulling teeth to find out what happened in the teen's latest foray into the place. That was why Jericho chose not to mention what Zell had done. He knew he was tearing himself apart and making him relive it by pontificating over it wouldn't help.

"How do you figure out a mystery? What's the process even?"

"Well you look for clues and try to let in on even the most minute unimportant pieces. It's usually the shit that gets discarded that gives me the keys to cracking a case. I don't want to say my job is simple but a lot of it is summed up simply. 'No shit Sherlock'. Everyone can see it's just taking a step back and looking at the whole picture then focusing that gaze once you find incongruity. When you cook you think about the whole product then look to make the parts compliment each other don't you?"

The question was clearly rhetorical as Tenshi and Jericho were both privy to the psychology Zellous applied to his culinary art. He worked backward for the most part thinking about the meal as a whole that needed a consistent flow. He could easily cook a bunch of delicious things but if the flavors didn't add up then the meal would confuse the pallet. The comparison was tenuous but the Hound understood it was made for his benefit more so than accuracy. Continuing on it was now Jericho's turn to lob a question at his ward.


"So what mystery are you trying to unravel."

Sensing the perfunctory denial about to be slung his way the man called Jericho glared at Zell. It was the patented 'don't fuck with me kid' look that also had a hint of the 'I'll cut you with my weird metal claw KG' peeking out behind his eyes. The dynamic of 'man to man' talks was foreign to Zell, Sakura and Dee were basically the only men he talked to about men things. Well Dee's particular brand of speech was terrorizing him with floating spears so did it really count, not to mention biologically she was a girl. It seemed like Jericho was going to threaten him into a man to man against his will. Atleast he wasn't going to make him talk about Satoshi, that was the topic Zell wanted to stay away from the most,

"My friend Kirisaki is keeping a secret from me and the puppeteer...."

"Satoshi."

Jericho cut him off to acknowledge the fact he knew who he was talking about so the beating around the bush by playing on perceived ignorance wasn't necessary. What kind of detective or guardian would Jericho had been if he didn't know more about Satoshi than Zell did? At the same time he knew Zell needed to speak the other boy's name it was the only way for him to come to grips with what he did to the other boy.

"Yea Satoshi... he knew what she was hiding and it pissed me the duck off. I'm her friend, I'm the one she saved, and I'm the one who saved her while he was trying to kill one of us and saddle the other with survivor?s guilt. So yea I'm angry, as hell and I want to know what she could share with that creepizoid that she can't with me. It makes me so angry I want to punch everything, walls, people, crying babies."

Zell hadn't noticed it but his fist were balled up and shaking. His fingers rolled so tightly into his palm his nails threatened to pierce the skin. Jericho had known Zell to be a rather pathetic kid who had spells where he could be an absolute force of nature with grit and determination. He didn't care how deep the water was he would wade through it until he hit land. These were the deepest waters Zellous Kazama had waded through yet.

"So stop being an idiot and think really hard. Empty your mind and think back about the details you know, if you can find even one clue to latch onto and start investigating. You need to detach yourself?I know you?re still feeling raw about the whole thing but... solving the mystery helps me come to grips with the things I see. If I can figure out the cause then maybe some sense of closure can be had from all the fucked up shit that's out there. Closure can be justice or it can be peace of mind, but I know ya need it."

That was the first emotionally honest moment the two had shared with each other. It wasn't that they were necessarily going to be buddy from now on, but Jericho could see the struggle going on within Zell. They stopped walking, the one thing that made the secret passageway ideal for recollection was that it was silent. The genin interlocked his fingers and closed his eyes, rotating his wrists as he cleared his mind...

HYOUSHI
(Rhythm)

He delved into his mindscape thinking back to Kirisaki and her 'mutation'. It was her blood that was able to weaken the dragon for the final blow, but why? Zell thought back to her almost dying when she was close to being bitten in two by the dragon....He couldn't understand anything it said except for one word....one extremely recognizable word that was a gospel that swept through the world.



> Her blood ran down the beasts teeth, and its tongue reached up to lick the vile liquid. However as soon as the large muscle made contact with her face the dragons body tightened, almost like it tasted something horrendous. With a recoil of its tongue, and the reopening of its mouth, it spit her body out like it was the most repulsive thing that it had ever tasted. It moved back one of its large claws as it announced:
> 
> "Tol veistul ken... Hi nis kos nol faal *Jashin* rahlun vis hi? dur do vozahlaas enfan amiv human nahlrii ol nust aus fah ul. Nuz laat tiid Zu'u ahst gein do hi... nid Zu'u vis ni. Zu'u fen ag hi us hi vis gaav rigir vok!"





> "Draal jul tol Zu'u dreh nid gaav gevild do hi. Draal wah *Jashin* tol rok kelnat hi nol dii bah! " the words echoed throughout the frozen wastes of the mountain they were on.




"Jashin??

Jericho was usually cooler than the other side of the pillow but the question posed to him disassembled that facade. His eyes popped like Scooby Doo upon the mention of 'Jashin' and with a grave expression etched on his face addressed Zell. 

"You're a spectacularly shittastic brand of trouble ain't you bub.? 

"Jericho it's urgent..."

Tenshi apparently had the ability to use some kind of swanky space-time jutsu that allowed her to appear out of thin air, that or she knew that they?d take the secret passage way and she sped down it to catch them. Either way she seemed to be interrupting what could be a key development in Kirisaki?s case with something that was ?more important?. Zell wouldn?t see it that way but little did he know that this would urgent matter would impact him as well.

"Not now Tenshi. Me and the kid are in the middle of somethin'." Jericho rolled his eyes and grumbled. He seemed to have used some kind of superhuman deduction skill as his tone indicated he knew what was so urgent. She walked up to the Detective and dragged him a bit aways from Zell, so they would be out of ear shot.

_"It's about your brother."_

_"I figured."_

_"No Jericho your big brother?"_

They both looked at the silver maned genin at this point, their tone changed ever so to one that was much more somber. From Zell?s perspective it seemed like the shift in atmosphere was about him. He wondered if he would be in some kind of trouble now or if he would be disqualified from the next portion of the exams.

? Ey listen bub?I have to handle a situation. You go on ahead to the apartment. We?ll talk about that thing when I get back??

With that Zellous was left twisting in the wind, no idea about the mystery surrounding Kirisaki, dealing with the guilt of Satoshi, and now possible expulsion from the exams. It was going to be one hell of a break between now and the next phase...​


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 4, 2014)

The Chuunin Exams
Ran Furoshima
The Fuck Was That!?

The Rock Off Part 1.

Ran stared blankly for a second, he'd been put through a lot this chuunin exams... Flashbacks to come, he was repressing them at the moment. "Ain't gonna be an easy fight." He thought to himself, he brought his guitar, his Shamisen and his flute, but nothing to kill someone with... Ran isn't a murderer, he wasn't capable of taking a life. Beat someone to a pulp yeah, but how could he kill someone? How could he kill himself. "I guess there is only one way to defeat myself." Ran gripped his Shamisen. 

Ran was soon lead to his arena, looked just like the room he was just in so that wasn't going to be a problem for him. "So ya'll are just going to take that tag... and place it on the ground and poof? Another me?" One of the shinobi nodded, "Yes sir, Please be patient while the clone forms." Ran nodded as the men placed the tag on the ground. The ooze began to pour out, slowing forming into a humanoid shape, the clothes then skin tone shaping before Ran himself appeared. 

"Good luck." The shinobi left, leaving Ran and Ran. "Alright me... Good to see you." The original Ran smiled. "Indeed! How you doin good lookin?" Ran2 smirked. "So, How bout this, for sake of ease, i'm Ran1 you're Ran2." Ran2 nodded, "Sounds good, i am a copy after all." Ran1 nodded. "Alright then, You know the deal?" Ran2 smirked, "Can't very well kill myself now can i?" Ran1 chuckled. "So... We gonna settle this like real sound ninja?" "The only way two sound ninja can?" "With the best kind of fight...." 

Both ninja's removed their Shamisen and sat down quickly. "LET THE ROCK OFF COMMENCE!" 

Both ran's fingers began to fly furiously as chakra poured out around them. "SOUND CLONE!" Two clones formed on each side, lifting up their shamisen's and "Looks like great minds." "Do think alike." The two Rans let out a light chuckle, the clones sitting down next to their respective makers and lifting up their Shamisen. "Then let's give them a battle for the ages hmm?" The six Rans lifted up their picks and began to strum. 












Twelve hands began to bustle and move, thirty fingers moving to pace the song and change the tune, six picks slamming down and back to make the notes ring true. Six people putting forth all they had into this, moving their hands in sync with one another, six white haired men, with their eyes closed, listening to the rhythm that each other was making. 

Emotion was put behind this song, everything that Ran felt inside was being poured out onto the stage. That is why Ran loved music, he could show his inner him, the feelings he keeps inside, he could allow others to feel the same. He could let the emotions within him swell into the crowd, into himself, the other him sitting there... The two sending the same emotion back to one another.

Sending the same vibe, the same feelings, amplifying what was already there; the joy, the pain, the sorrow... Everything that was sent to the other, returned in full... The emotions swelling up within them, tears forming on their faces as the happiness and sadness began to take over... The memories of all the times Ran had failed, the memories of every success. Ran could feel them all, reverberating within these walls. 

He could remember how long he had taken to study music, how hard it was for him to master musical seals, how many days, weeks and months he spent master each and every instrument he came across. The hard road he walked, how worth it, right now, it had become. The joy swelling in him to be given this chance, this moment right here to defeat himself. To become better than he was as his current him... To do battle the way he always wanted. 

The power of music, would flow into the world from this point. The emotions of joy and sorrow sweeping through anyone who could hear his tone. This was far more than just a musical challenge, this was a chance for Ran to become a better man... a better musician... a better Shinobi. ​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 4, 2014)

*Taberu Haraguroi, Mirror Battle Chuunin exams
The Most Gruesome of Foods*​

Taberu grins, licking her lips as she sees the clone bleed out on the floor, throughout the chuunin exams she has eaten enough to fill the room.  Once escorted to the room, without a second thought the kunoichi drops the tag on the floor.  She watches the clone ooze into existence, pulling the blade off of her back.  The clone steps towards the original letting off a mocking laugh.

“You want it.  You don't care, I don't care...You want to kill me, and find out how you taste.  Don't deny it kid.” The clone speaks, starting to pace a circle around Taberu, who starts the same circle.  The pair could only be likened to a pair of lions stalking each other as the clone also pulls out her sword.

“I won't deny it.  But we're being televised, don't want anyone getting the wrong idea about the shinobi that are supposed to be protecting them.” The pair of them swing their blades at eachother, catching the blades in their mouths, melting the metal with the acid.  In unison they drop the blades and begin coming to blows, spitting in eachother's faces, and on their clothes in attempt to distract.  The yellow eyes meeting in a psychotic deathgrip of the two.  “We'd taste nothing but rotten.  Not even as good as someone left to sit in the sun for four days.”

“No, no, we'd taste better than mother and father.  We are in the prime of our youth.” the clone attempts to overpower the original, who lets go completely.  She hugs the clone, who struggles against the grip, the viewers just see the two mostly naked women embracing.

“We're not like them.  We're not like anyone...*YOU HEAR THAT?  I'M BATSHIT INSANE!*” The real Taberu shouts, a bloodcurdling scream echos across the room, then a fountain of red sprays out of the shoulder of the clone, painting them in the most gruesome of colors, a large chunk of flesh hanging from her mouth.  The psudo-Taberu drops to her knees, holding the wound.  The original knew that wouldn't be enough to take her out, but a wound like that isn't one you could easily shake off.  She swallows the meat, looking down at the injured clone.

The pair sit in silence for a moment, glowing saliva dripping and eroding the stone below them, until the clone lurches forward, ripping her teeth into Taberu's ankle, causing a shriek of pain.  The weight of her body being too much for the injured limb, causing her to collapse onto her back, the clone leaping on top of her, pressing her hand onto the original's throat.

Taberu lifts her arms up, grabbing hold of the arm connected to the wounded shoulder, roughly yanking, ripping the arm off completely.  She gasps for breath as the clone lets go from the shock, just long enough for it to be pushed into their puddle of acid, burning at the bloody shoulder.  The true kunoichi puts the arm of the clone in her mouth as she straddles it, pinning it to the ground, both of them grabbing the others throat, the clone bleeding profusely into the puddle, Taberu's vision blurs, then goes to darkness, unknown who the winner was.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha [Chunin Exams 3rd stage - Mirror Battle]*

_*Disadvantage*​_Akaya listened carefully to what,Dr. Yui Kuriyama, the one person in charge of explaining what this part of the exam would be about explained. Once she started to explain how the clone they were going to fight against worked, a small worry struck him. He was going to fight against himself, against a person who knew everything about him, a person capable of doing everything he was capable of. For an instant Akaya saw how the woman killed her own clone and he simply sighed at it, there was nothing to be impressed about, seeing yourself dying wasn?t really that shocking for the boy. Then an assistant approached him and he only followed as he heard Kuriyama saying that if they wanted, their families and people of the sort would be able to see the event. Of course, he asked Ryoga and Takao not to go see his fight, and much less he needed Manami or someone else from the Uchiha clan to watch him. Ryoga and takao may be able to see his fight through TV so there was no need for anyone to go as _support_.

Once he and the assistant reach the place where his fight is meant to take place, the Uchiha decided to ask something that had been roaming his mind for little time since Yui?s explanation"Excuse me, could you answer me something?" he finally spoke as they reached the center of the place*"What is it?"*the man accompanying him questioned back, allowing the boy to clear as many doubts a spossible before starting the exam "Are these clones capable of doing *everything* we can? Like lets say, if I have a special ability or a special technique that for whatever reason I can?t currently use, the clone will be capable of using it? will they not be bound to the current handicaps that the original may have right now?"once the man heard his questions, he took his chin as if thinking for a moment before replying.*"Yeah, most likely they are not limited by those things. It will be a clone capable of using the hundred percent of what your current abilities are, regardless if you have some sort of handicap such as fatigue or injuries."* by the time the shinobi finished speaking a sour smirk appeared in Akaya?s face.

_"I?m screwed..."_

His thinking already trying to find a way out of whatever may come, he already knew his own abilities, the amount of power and the regualr kind of tactics he often used but, how was he supposed to counter them when the enemie?s arsenal was bigger than his own? With a limited amount of cards in his hand, how far would he be able to go against himself? As the person left, Akaya had no option but slam the seal on the floor and made the same seal as the woman who informed them of the test. It took a few moments before his clone would appear, it certainly looked like him, the exact same orange T-shirt, the same lower clothes, the same bandages on his hands that stopped five centimeters before his elbows. The same unfriendly gaze.

"Why are you even doing this?" is what the clone spits as soon as he sees Akaya."You are not winning, not in your current condition."it said with a slightly mocking tone but stating facts that the original wouldn?t be able to deny."You are at complete disadvantage from the get go."

"I know..."


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 4, 2014)

The Chunin Exams
Not Quite Human
Hatori Akarusa​
Hatori stands in silence having not spoken a word since the day began, he couldn't waste a single breath for what lay ahead of him today, not even for Akane or Ryu his companions in the days before, instead his eyes remained focused upon the shadow tag, a device apparently capable of creating an exact duplicate of the target in this case him. If it worked this was sure to be the fight of his life, something he deeply looked forward to.

April meanwhile since learning of what they intended for them to do was extremely fidgety swaying from talon to talon nervous of what might happen. Making a clone of your typical human shinobi was easily done but since the pact was formed Hatori wasn't entirely human. His spirit was bound to hers through the blood of a dragon, god only knew what impact that may have on the completion of the jutsu. Where Hatori found excitement she found concern, they canceled one another out making everything seem normal.

As the shadows finally began to take form Hatori felt a peculiar sensation it was only for a brief moment but struck him like lightning appearing to freeze. Feeling his blood come to a boiling point he grinded his teeth uncomfortably as the feeling passed away, and the shadow finally took shape but was far from what he expected.

His shadow, if he could any longer call it that stood with a cloak of blue quills wrapped around it's body, similarly his feet having been replaced with talons of some description, giving a quick glance to April gave him the realisation that he was facing something of a hybrid which only confirmed by the hooked beak poking out from under the hood he wore being the only visible features with the eyes hidden underneath.

A grin formed or what he could only describe as a grin from a beak as it spoke out, "Na twa dima menti sintis, mil onit hista." With movement under one of the wings wrapped around it's body Hatori reached for his sword as the shinobi preforming the jutsu gives a quick glance, *"Uhm... Hatori-kun I do not believe this was meant to happe-."*

Hatori smirked, "Nah this is pretty perfect."He interrupted the jounin pulling Amagumo's scabbard from behind his togi and holding it out in front of him as he drew the blade and assumed his stance ready for the battle that lay ahead. 

"Two minds do indeed think alike... Otouto."He responded to his clone the grin widens as the sound of a blade echoed through the hall. "Forgive me, but I will not hold back to kill you."Is stated in return.

"I wouldn't have it any other way, at least make this as interesting as you look."Hatori chuckled which ended with a burst of feathers his opponent disappeared appearing at the boys side the Jounin steps away before a scaled hand swings out under the feathered wing at the boys flank. Hatori blocking with the scabbard eyes focused upon the avian humanoid. "April has no involvement here, agreed?"

"I was summoned to kill you Hatori-san I would indeed not lay my blade upon the divine owl."Is stated when a flicker of energy cuts across Amagumo's blade with haste Hatori reacted leaping back out of range. This battle would be a war of attrition, put simply it would come down to managing one's chakra until the other lost the advantage, or he would more than likely be required to develop a jutsu on the spot or technique that would catch his clone off guard much as it had him with the form it had taken.

The sword is lowered once again behind the wings hiding the blade from his eyesight. Hatori frowned _This bastard, he knows everything about me even Takame's weakness. If it was an excat clone it'd be fine he wouldn't be able to easily hide that sword unlike the Sharingan he was limited to a single sight vector meaning obstructions effectively made Takame absolutely useless, how in gods name was he meant to beat himself if he couldn't even take advantage of his gifts?_

April took the moment of silence to quickly retreat to the far back of the hall as far from the battles of her master and others as possible it was obvious who the primary target would of been if this was the fight that was meant to be happening right now but Hatori was left in a disadvantage like many others, the clones weren't quite exact duplicates or so it seemed.

If he was to win this he would need to pull out all the stops, Hatori glanced at the scabbard for a moment before throwing it aside and taking hold of Kumoigachi and drawing the shattered blade making it as useful as a Tanto was for battle as such he kept it in his off-hand where it was most useful as a defender rather than a actual weapon. "I'm worried I may not win this battle, but defeat is hardly a stranger to me since joining the exams. So please allow me to make this a fight to remember..."

His clone nods and stands up straight before both Shinobi disappear meeting in the centre of their assigned area, Kumoigachi clashing aginste the red amagumo blade easily holds back the force put behind the attack, Hatori throwing his clones weight off in the same moment the blades clash throwing him off balance. Finding his opening Amagumo's blade is plunged forward to the ribs but the clone simply dug his talons into the earth and recovered in time to deflect the attack.

Finally he had a opening he could take advantage of, with the Amagumo's out of the picture he makes a lung for the shadows back with Kumoigachi, hoping to end this now before things got out of hand but as the blade strikes he finds that the blade lands clean into a piece of rubble from earlier and the clone stood behind him with a kick to the back of the spine.

Hatori stumbled forward several feet or so before stopping, these exams were going to leave him with more scars than he could count. The shadows talons clenched inwards having torn away flesh and cloth. The clone hooted, "How is it every time we are in a near death experiance is only when you get serious. Hatori-san why does that moment of first blood haunt you still?"

Hatori straighten himself up and looked over his shoulder, "It's good we both got a small warm up, maybe now we can fight seriously?" Hatori eyes turning a solid golden shade once more as he suppressed the pain. he adopts the Chiku stance awaiting his foe who in turn takes a standard offensive stance, as expected the clone knew his techniques and combat style so it was time to get creative.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 4, 2014)

*Ogama
In the Public Eye*​
Ogama sits upon a bench in Konoha central gazing up at the television screen his new alias served almost as a perfect diguise and if everything went according to plan they would soon discover 'his' body dead in Konoha park. Even if they knew of his ability to take command of other humans it would still throw the search parties off alittle - they had no idea what to look for other than the destinctive scythe, of which he had a name for.

The scythe however, was perfectly concealed in the form of a simple iron quarterstaff with a few minor sigil engravements, nothing too special in the eyes of any Jounin or shinobi of the like that might be on the look out but undoubtedly the best advantage of this body was Takame. He had seen it's true colors first hand and the Akarusa clan certainly maintained their reputation as swordsmen, while not as verstile as the sharingan it did it's job perfectly and he had much more preferance over this dojutsu as the others he possessed in the past. A group of shinobi pass him by in full gear, completely unawares of the man they just passed by.

The news report he had just seen on the Television brought a smile to his face, "One would think the Uchiha clan would of been wiped from the face of this earth long ago. Naruto was always a foolish one to simply ignore the threat they bring to this earth."

The woman at his side turns her head, "Kyuzo I know it is not my place to question but perhaps you are being too outspoken. We are sat in the centre of Konoha many of the people here would consider the Uchiha and Uzimaki clans heroes."

Ogama responded bluntly, "The minds of the masses are easily clouded by false words and stories. Make no mistake, all those two did was delay the inevitable, and setup the world for a war the likes of which it has never seen and when that happens I will lead our clan to awhole new level of power."

The woman nods, "Of course Lord Kyuzo."

_So easily manipulated... this world is a fruit ripe for the taking..._

"Uhm... one other thing sir. I noticed the boy... he has Kumoigachi, some of our lesser members may no longer see you as the rightful heir to the seat of the Akarusa clan. Might I ask how you lost it?"

Ogama leans forward resting his chin aginste the knuckles of his hands being brought togeather and a tight clasp. "I gave it him."

"You..."

"Do not concern yourself with it, that boy is simply a means to an end he will reforge it seeking to destroy me and when he does I will simply slay the traitor and recover the weapon. It's all pre-planned, as I told you earlier the masses are so easily manipulated."

_Or perhaps he may slay me, only time will tell but in such a instance as he being successful I must ensure it is after my plan has been set in motion. Benten is on my tail, and it will only be a matter of time before she realises the body I possess... Zyanno you will die._


----------



## Chronos (Aug 4, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery*










​
_Rosuto's Journal_

I witnessed today something that reminded me of her again. It was a young mother carrying her child around the depths of a small village. While the girl pointed and tugged at her mother's blouse with glee blaring through those incandescent jaded pigmented pupils of her's her mother replied with a smile.

Now, I want to confess something, and I won't be courteous about it. I won't try this time to detail or even try to convey my thoughts in a complicated manner. This simply me, acting as a raw and true to myself. Something I usually don't have much time in doing outside of very few circumstances, but now, while I release it in this slight sheet of paper I realize how much I envy these people. The citizens, the civilians. Any who has taken a life can tell you that it's something difficult, to some it takes more than a swipe of the arm and to others is almost as simple as breathing. To me, well, it's not that hard anymore. Which details how easily life is torn. I don't fret at the thought, but although I might regret it, I can still battle those thoughts and go through it.

It has happened countless, upon countless of times before and honestly it's scary. I weigh life so easily compared to these people whom wake up in beds and the only worry is how to get through the day. It's envious, the freedom they have even thought illusionary. None are truly free, yet I don't truly believe that. If you're too free you're considered a heretic, a traitor, or even worse, probably a psychopath. Morals and ideals, I've said this before many many times, but they're fragile and bend to human will. Be it strong or weak it will be scaled by you. Thought in reality it's the strong who build you, form you, and use you until dead, or retired. 

Birthed under a specific set of rules which honestly won't serve you for anything other than closing your mind you objectives. And honestly I can't really complain cause the backbone of humanity is truly their ideals and morals. Corruption simply just exudes out of it, when handed to men who are too far up their asses they can't see further than their own ideals.

What comes to mind? The current Hokage, Natsu Nakano, and probably every men who pose themselves as media's most credible source of grossing topic. Men who most likely have the power and charisma to change the world. And honestly, they will, given the circumstances and the time. There's no real need to commence due to it being easy. Too easy. Society bends to their will and they will either do it out of respect or fear. That's how we work, the weak are brainwashes and the strong are tasked to do so.

Contradictory to what I said. First I say I envy them, now I point out greater flaws. It's how we work. Well no, we don't like to look at flaws in things we like. It's also human nature and I suppose it's fine, although it really isn't. I'd be a hypocrite if I said I wasn't similar. I try to the best of my abilities, but I won't say I'm exempt to it. 

I've also said countless of times before that I'm insane, right? Well, I don't say that simply because I believe it. I truly think I am insane. Now, bare with me. Kindness can't shroud truth. Again, I can easily take this blade, here hidden in my pouch and slice a man's throat. Anyone can, really. But what truly convinces me is that, I don't hold a remorse anymore. I think it's easy and I can swiftly and effectively do so. 

Zansatsu took an arm without a wince of the eye, or a doubt in his mind. I gave up and arm. Zyana willingly found a merit to somehow seal away her emotions through genjutsu. Kirisaki worships a church that worships knowledge. So much it created a settlement around it and truthfully believe it's the secular option to world truth. Akaya is profoundly stern in his believe that human life is equal, which is not bad, but that life. _*"All life can die equally. This world is corrupted. We kill cause this is how we are. Accept it." *_

Isn't that just mad? 

Well.... I'm not truly sure but, I came to a conclusion here. Maybe we are all mad. I mean, think about it and just open your mind a bit. I think that truly we are all mad and assume sanity is the preset. The ideal one. 

And maybe that's right, but I think sanity is just an excuse. A lock. There's insanity, where a man's mind roams wild and the most primal instinct are led loose. Someone who lives in a fantasy. That's insanity, someone unable to perceive reality. 

But if that's so, then wouldn't happiness be the biggest lie? A smile the biggest threat? Happiness is used a veil to hide the rotten. But it's been shown many, many times before that, well, we're not necessarily pure. We take lives. That's out job, and then we have the leisure to come home, eat a few bowls or ramen, watch some television, take a shower, sleep and repeat the process. 

Isn't that just... insane? 

So we're being puppeteered by greater men, whom sit at their bench and decides what best course of action measure their ideal definition of progress for their villages. Just as easily are they to send men away to a war they induced. Because it's honorable to fight, right? It's human nature. 

If that's true I think our main goal should to eradicate humanity. Myself included. Because we're rotten, if we continue to do this we'll eventually form a cycle. Well, that's already present honestly. Here we are, and still men exist where they can easily takes lives, mechanical men and woman. Aren't we special?

So how many have I killed? Probably around a hundred men, if not more. Or less, I don't keep count anymore because it's too much of a hassle at this point. The dead don't need their murderer to remember them. It's honestly an insult. 

So not only we are insane, but we are also sheep. 

So, I am a kage, right? I earned respect and honor among the villagers, disdain from others. So, what? I can now tell them to kill men outside because we're the good guys.

Of course we are. We are the protagonist of out own stories, no?

So we are insane at some point. We are delusional by that idea. We can't die because ours is better than theirs... To me there's no good nor evil really, fair or unfair, just or unjust. It's all a big lie. You kill a man, it's bad. You kill a man who killed a man and it's good. Well, isn't that just dandy, right? 

We just do things cause it feels good, really. I myself am to blame. To be honest I sometimes think that I hate the world, simply because I love hating it.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 4, 2014)

*Mao Motonashi*

You see, I view the world rather intricately. It's marvelous and idiotic all chaotically wrapped around a very embellished shroud of insanity and hypocrisy. I mean you walk around this shit hole of a world and what do you see? Bunch of fucking boy scouts who can't properly think without a big dog pulling the strings. Live's almost a joke. Well it totally is a joke, for me. But hell, that beside the point. Anomaly about distortion of space and time to create a Columbus force to travels across fields. Oh wait, what? Forget I said anything.

But yeah, see here. Live's a toy, my toy. And well I have both the power and the means to make it my toy, because I'm not very much entitled to this sense of blinded, and oh so riveting mindset these villages have. I mean, I really don't see how they think it's okay to murder in the name of some higher cause, but when you do it mindlessly and because, well it's just fun, then you're insane. I mean life is oh so precious no, so let's kill all those who don't follow our very nitch circle of morals, thoughts, idiosyncrasies and the like. Hell, if you're not with us then you must be a terrorist. I swear, the Shinobi of now a days are so enjoyable to fuck with, because their settlements are built in sandcastles. 

Like, really, you look at it the wrong way and then they're surprised when a wave comes hit it and tumbles it down. And by wave I mean my big size eleven here. Because let's be real these people are the real lunatics. I mean, if we ever hope to truly be like, true then we HAVE to change and people don't change just because you weigh it down a bit. It's like fucking, really, you'd say anything to get what you want. ANYTHING. 

And I mean I don't blame them, living in that scrumptious lie is very pleasing at times. I mean, I don't lie like that, I simply do and show I how I feel cause it's fucking AWESOME. I mean why lie about how you feel and think? It's human nature to be... dishonest? Oops I let that out again, ignore it, ignore it!

But hey, hey, look here when you have a gift like mines, of such charming good looks, and a DEVILISH charisma, and just DAUNTING persuasions skills life becomes a lot simpler. And well a lot of people are clinging, but they're too caught up on asking why and fearing the dark that they're clinging. You see, insanity as you might call it it's like gravity. Men is not meant to fly not matter how much you want to believe we are capable of, and believe me we are capable. But shit man, even birds fall. So once you let go, you'll crash, but you'll feel better later. 

I mean that's the whole point of the world, but you guys are too stupid too realize it. So I'm taking over the world... Again. Oops, slipped out again. I mean, I'll try, maybe. If I don't get bored. Hey, you know what's fun? Maiming. That shit brings goose bumps. Like, think about it real good and hard. That shit is the BOMB. 

Bombs are another subject thought, but fuck that shit. Also, you know what good? 

People.

Yeah they're good. Good at being bad. I mean, see our history man, see it. Like take aside all those stupid details and just see actions. We caused a lot of war mind you, a lot. Like shit look at all that blood. You know what caused it? A thought! Yup, all that was caused because some guys perception of peace was different from the rest. I mean, be real, like if you could live in a utopia where you basically controlled your entire life, wouldn't you?

You wouldn't? 

Oh.

Well I don't get what you're saying then because that's what you're doing right now. I mean, these Kages are riding you so hard, your face is starting to look like a stallion. Pun intended. Like you are just a tool, I mean I don't pay debts, I don't follow anyone's rules but my own and I'm broke as shit. Like technically all money I own is not mine because I steal it. Still earned because I worked for that shit. I mean, unlike your asshat of a Kage that steals from you and still had the gumption to show his face.

Pretty sure he's gonna kill you all, just saying. But hell, I guess you're okay with that.

Still. This world is mine. 

So, come to me my precious, glass toy.

I'll break you with all the truth of the world.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 4, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery*

_Rosuto's Journal_

The sensation of nothingness is eluding. There came a point where nothing is all I could feel, and a void gaped in my heart. Every time my eyes began to wonder across the vast world around it shut down. It held no sentiment or emotion. It simply felt like I had lost and lyrical sense of enticement, as if I've lost a shred of who I am. I don't know whom I was, it was as it I never existed in the first place. As if the person who I knew so long ago, the man whom I respected with gumption and daring had vanished before my very eyes. And every time I try to rescue that man whom I once knew, I feel my memory fades the instance I try. And I forget whom I was once before this sense of nothingness began to brew. No longer do I understand these forces which guide me, and no longer do I hold the answers to my future. It's almost delusional and maddening that something so precious escaped my grasps with such ease. I believe it was something that I've done. I must have lowered my guard at some point, at some juncture. I forget all of who I was, and now I seem to understand nothing. I feel so closed, so caged in my own world. Nothing surprises me, due to the ignorant I've become. 

I feel I forgotten the sensation of emotion, and that bequeaths the only two existential sense that I peer on to me like lions to their prey. Fear, and among it I forget once again the sensation of astonishment, I burn through that emotions so rarely and quickly I soon forget how it feels. And I search for something I can't quite place my finger in and more and more I feel desperate. I can't think beyond my limit because I can't find what to think about, there's no melancholy, no nostalgia, no other sensation that can truly evoke something in me. And it's maddening and poisonous. That thought of not sensing anything, am I truly going mad? Am I truly loosing my humanity? I can't believe that that's even possible! It's almost as if... as if... as if... I was suffering from an illness. How horrid! 

I see countless of human beings walking around me all so normal, so different from me, they seemed bliss and contempt even with the adversity. So null, everything is so null and no answers can be found. Told a myriad of times that I was okay, maybe because I forget that I feel nothing, but the sense at times grows so potent, it reminds me of it's existence once more. Who am I and why do I keep forgetting happiness? Why? Why!? Why!?!? People talk and I question my thoughts, as if searching for words and answers and soon I find myself in silence and acquiring nothing. Solace... maybe that's the cause, maybe I'm just dull. No! What a frightful thought! I can't be, or maybe... I'm predictable? No, no that can't be right, it has to be something else then, right?

Wait? I'm I forgetting again? I feel I'm becoming more and more insane the more I think in nothingness... Why can't I feel anything while these thoughts roaming across my head. Empathy should literally be as easy as breathing! Why can't I feel anymore!? But, this... I don't want to feel this, I want something else, something good! Nice! Something I can lure in, something I can take and make my own. Not these portions of emotions I've felt thousands of time before. I want something new, something different, a sense of amusement and glee. But this world is so limited, I feel so closed-minded now. I can't help but feel so bipolar, like if all these thoughts were simply the inevitable decent of my sanity. 

I don't know, I don't know, truly and I feel that I need to... I feel that I need to do something quick and remedy this sensation before something happens. I feel that the most minuscule things can break me, something so irrelevant can shatter me entirely and leave me fragmented. I mean, it's true, the thoughts continue to protrude themselves and I can't really contain them for much longer. I think I... I think I think too much. But that's okay, right? I mean thinking is good, thinking bequeaths clarity. Without it, we wouldn't be able to progress, right? Right, right, it must be so because I can't really forget that emotion I get when I think. 

Or can I? Damn it, I'm a slave to my own weakness! 

I can't continue, I feel like the end is near. I might be turning into a monster. Yeah, that has to be it. I'm slowly deforming myself into an entity so obscure I cannot fathom it. Maybe, but just maybe I'm already not me and I'm something else. I mean, it's most commonly know as such right? I mean when you forget who you were the old you is not the real you, right? Yeah that's right I have become something else, but why would I become nothing? Have I eluded myself throughout the entirety of my existence. Am I even real at this point? Or am I just noticing that I am some creation of some demented illusion? What am I and why do I feel so expendable? 

Honest to God I need answers and I need a sensation beyond this nothingness I feel! It's quenching, it's blinding, it's darkening. I believe I honestly will die if I don't find the answers. I brought this to myself? No, no I tried my hardest to completely and utterly avoid danger to those close. Wait, did I really do that? Or was I... Maybe I didn't do that? Then if I didn't then who did? My monster-self? No, no. Who am I at this moment? 


Is it really okay to just leave? Will the miss me? What kind of question is that? Most of them think I'm dead. Wait, no I was alive and they saw my face. What a failure. Then where am I going with this? I think I need to know who orchestrated everything. It was Mao Motonashi, yes. I must find him, but I've done nothing to get leads from him. Wait, why do I feel so much resentment towards him? He killed my mother and summon. Yes, yes that's right but I hold no memories of them... right? Yes, I do I just... I just...


What the hell's happening to me?


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 4, 2014)

Chunin Exams
Not Quite Human II
Akarusa, Hatori​
Hatori stands as molten blood sluiced from the deadly wounds the talons had caused, standing under the roofless stadium he glanced up at the damnation of what one would call a black sky, glaring across at one another we each wrapped our cold hands around gelid blades. The wind screamed through the arena and slashed at our faces ruffling the feathers of my foe, a foe I would never conceived possible... myself.

The wind lifted both our souls, brushing aside the clouds that concealed the blue skies above the blue and red steel glimmered cruelly under the harsh sunlight. Lifting back his hood the raptor eyes come to meet mine, festering excitement of battle much like my own. Our hearts pounded passionately against the ribcage neck hairs raising like pins with the fear of death, there I stood proudly a loft with the brand of my clan, the Akarusa today I could restore the confidence of the people... win or lose I would at least prove that much so I began the carnage.

Advancing. Advancing. I surged forward towards my clone sparks flying behind me, and the sound of scraping steel reaching his foe cold iron is brought forward in a backswing and following it with a foreswing. The clone evades the first and brings second with his counterpart. A burst of chakra between the two sent a pillar of dust and quills into the skies the power of which forced me back, back, and back again as my clone began to press the advantage once more. Still my hands held the hilt of Amagumo in a vice like grip, I would never let go... not again.

Evading. An arcing shot sliced at the fabrics of my togi and shirt at the mid section, he had found a opening but thankfully Takame served me well once again managing to escape by a centimeter or so. 

A mistake presented me with an opportunity to stain my foe in ember red fluids of his own. I swing, though not close enough to devour fabric or flesh. My clone managed a smirk, the spryness of his dodge. I had to admit it was impressive, but unlike before the sight makes my blood boil turning my cheeks red with anger. I followed up my assault I had to draw blood!

Swing. Swing. Swing. The first two miss badly, and my foe countered taking advantage of my failures his blade strikes true cutting into my sword arm... yet another wound the blood began to coat my blade and more chakra wasted suppressing the pain but in his confidence he left himself open. A wave of crimson blood is sent skyward as I finally land a strike, the chakra infused blade ate through my opponent as easily as it passed through the air. We distanced ourselves once more leaving behind puddles of blood and fluids I rather not think about.

He glanced down at the wound he had sustained, a deep gash ran across his chest revealing the ebony of bone beneath the flesh. In this moment I come to realise they looked hollow, almost fragile, then the idea struck him perhaps bludgeoning blows would see greater effect. A hoot echoed through the arena once more, sending a shiver down his spine, "Taiinton: Mugetsu"

With swing of his sword coated in a white aura, a crescent energy surged forward bringing up the earth in it's wake creating uneven terrain. April hoots in great distress, was she the source of this Jutsu? It was certainly nothing he had known, if he shared her knowledge I would certainly began to see the odds rapidly stacking against me but this is what I lived for, the opportunity to meet those better than me learn from such encounters and grow ever stronger!

I react quickly bringing Amagumo to the forefront, my sword the front line of defense. The two chakra's made contact, intermixing for a moment before exploding directly a head of me with thanks I was able to use the resulting explosion as a smoke screen of cover to enact my plan. Returning Amagumo to it's scabbard, I jump forward several feet managing to keep my footing with the aid of chakra. His jutsu dislodged fragments of cold stone, the perfect projectile it plunge my hand into the rubble take a firm grip and pull upwards. Small peddles and fragments burst upwards quickly picking out the most suitable subject I give it a firm kick towards the clone...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 4, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Exams: Mirror Battle, Part I

_____________________​
Ren looked at the tag which had been stuck to his chest, a drawn silence hung over the battle chamber as he and his exam proctor walked inside. A standard wide open hall with a statue of two hands formed together into a hand seal on one side and railings lining the sides of the room. For the others, these might have been filled by family members, but for the Houki, they were empty. He didn't want his family to watch him; most of them were competition for the clan throne, to begin with. Why would he disadvantage himself and give away his abilities like that?

The scenario of this phase of the exam intrigued him, though. He'd been fully prepared for a round where he'd have to face his fellow genin, but not one where he would have to face a replica of himself. _"All my abilities, intelligence, tools and memories... bah, how troublesome. I don't hold a single advantage here,"_ he sighed, walking to the centre of the room. At first, he'd hoped that a strategy to outwit the doppelganger might be possible, but if he truly _was_ a perfect copy of him, the clone would anticipate most conventional tactics Ren might try. He'd really have to think outside the box for this one.

"Are you ready to begin?" the proctor asked; a medium height man with unkempt raven hair and bags underneath his eyes. Ren had no idea who he was, but silently wondered if such a messy looking guy was fit to proctor anything. Though, nonetheless, the Houki gave a nod, to which he replied with: "Very well. You may now remove the tag." Without another word, the jounin stepped out of the way. 

Slowly, Ren peeled the fabric off from his shirt and tossed it to the ground. Oily substance formed from the paper, soaking through it. The darkness pooled around the ground and stained it a lacroque black. Under the light of the ceiling, it gleamed, congealing around onto a single spot of the green tiled ground. From the liquid, a human shaped body formed. Droplets of oil dripped from it's hair and skin, layers of hardened shadow tearing away from it's body.  The facial mask came off last, revealing a set of piercing blue eyes. "Took you long enough," it stated irritably, then fell silent as it allowed it's eyes to fall onto the original. It was the same gaze Ren himself usually held: a thoughtful curiosity, as if to assess the usefulness of the person he was looking at or what the best way to take them down would be. 

"So this is what I look like from the view of another person, huh?" Said Ren, bringing his hands behind his head to tie up his hair. 

"Looking good," the other Ren affirmed, looking down to check his outfit. "Nice choice. Perfect for..."

"When I kick your ass."

"When I kick your ass."

The two uttered simultaneously. A viscous quietness settled into the room.

What broke the damp silence were the sounds of flickering lights. A circle of blue boxes floated around the two of them, tensely suspended in the air. The real Ren was the first to move. He dashed forward and jumped up, twisting his body with his right leg extended in a faux mimicry of Makoto's leaf whirlwind. The attack wasn't meant to actually achieve anything substantial; he just wanted to affirm how his so called clone would react in this case. The kick had none of the strength which defined the original, but all of the speed. His eyes narrowed as his foot neared the other Houki's face, but just as quickly found themselves widened again as his vision flipped and reversed. His kick was immediately countered by a graceful maneuver torn out from Yukino's aikido repertoire, which resulted in him taking a brief glide through the air. "Damn, you really _are_ me," Ren grimaced, his feet touching at the surface of a maneuvered lantern. Like an arrow, he rebounded off of it and shot down onto his opponent with an axe kick.

Once again being the second one to make a move, the clone held up two arms to stop the kick from reaching his face while at the same time ensnaring the foot with his wrists. "What's wrong? No fancy strategy to beat me down? This isn't like you," it taunted. Though, at the same time, it did also appear legitimately surprised that it's original was just coming at it with force rather than underhanded tricks. It'd been expecting tricks with shuriken and kunai, as he _usually_ would have done, not a taijutsu clash. 

Ren gave an annoyed smirk at this. A faint vein of anger bulged at the side of his head. "What's the point? You'd just see it coming. The only way to beat you..." his left leg shot downwards, the sole of his shoes stamping hard against skin. Hard leather bit into soft flesh, forming a faint graze on where it struck. The clone gave a slight wince of pain then backed away, releasing it's grip on Ren at the same time. "... is with force," the Houki finished, his fist touching the ground as he landed. A ball of lightning danced behind him, giving a cackle before it shot a beam towards the bewildered clone.

"Son of a bitch..." it growled as the beam exploded in front of me, filling the area with smoke and dust.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 5, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[First Training Ground, Konohagakure]​*
[A Test Taste of Endurance II]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chūnin Exams*​

_-Before the Start of the First Round_

Akane's face was cast toward the ground, for the first time in her life ... she felt uncomfortable. Out of her element, sure she liked cooking. But this get-up, this monkey suit was about fifty shades of wrong and .. and it itched like hell. She felt like a flea ridden mongrel mutt. All she wanted to do is bite and scratch and take a nice soothing flea dip, not that it would help. But hell, why not. Taking a deep breath she sighed and wonder of Hatori was going to come along. Sure it was impromptu and in hindsight, maybe she shouldn't have shaken him so violently. But he was a strong boy, right? He did survive a meeting with Ryota, right? Akane blushed, he did meet her dad, now all that she'd have to do is bring him to the swamp to meet her mom. That may be fun, though at this moment as she just so glanced up, she felt kind of alone. 

Mizuirono was over at the announcer table thingy with Fang, something about color commentating. What ever that was, she was up here on the spot with only this stuffy cook that dressed her cooking up and Mitsuki, sure she was her Sensei ... but that friendship was just starting to bloom. When the redhead felt at her most vulnerable a voice rang through her ears, it was a familiar voice. One that she knew all too well. Her head shoots up quickly, almost hard enough to dislodge the pens that held the hat to her head. It was Hatori and a wide grin spread across her face.     

"Hello Akane, you look different!"

Mitsuki tried to react, seeing her pupil's muscles tense, but before the Inuzuka could spur a muscle to move Akane fired off like a rocket and was next to Hatori, catching him in a hug. "Saf meh!" {Save me!} is exclaimed, "Dese cloth... dey itchy!" {These cloths, they itch!} is added as she pulled away and started to scratch. So preoccupied with tearing at the cloths she wore, she didn't quite catch the second question that Hatori fired her way, "Well" a voice states. In an instant Mitsuki was next to her student. In her hand were some of the wavers that he other prospects for the contest had signed. Being an Inuzuka  she was able to pick up on the boy's scent from when he  had sighed the many pages of the small book. 

"Akarusa, Hatori. I suppose I can answer that much for you." is stated. Pulling that arm to her side she pulls her gaze back to the boy. In that strong gaze, Hatori saw everything that Akane ever would want to be, strong. Defiant and competent. Things that all Shinobi strive for, but few actually claimed well. A smile crept across her face while she placed an arm around Akane, pulling her close to her, "Akane here is the cook for this little training exercise. Her culture is known for some of the most powerful foods in the White, this will test your stomach as much as your endurance. "No worry Hatori. No many people die" "{Don't worry Hatori, people don't die too often} is stated with a soft smile. Which quickly fades as she is yanked by the collar back toward the fancy looking cook himself. "If you will Mr. Akarusa, take your seat." is stated with a grin that would make a viper hesitate.

*"Well, it seems we see who the Cook wants to win. It's kind of cute. Wouldn't you say Mizuirono?"* Fang asks. The wolf rolled her dark lips, "It'll take more than Akane wanting him to win for him to survive this..." is muttered. *"What was that?"*, "Best of luck to all the contestants." is replied.

_-After the First Round_ 

The Appetizers were done, well for the most part. Some contestants stood firm, red in the face looking for the next dish to be brought to them. Others had finished, but now had their faces laying on the table they sat, some even rolled their heads across the cool wood trying to chase the burning sensation from their heads. None of that worked, however, as half of the field either walked off after a bite or two or was carried off on stretchers. As advertised, this competition was not for the faint of heart or weak of stomach. Now as the contestants waited for the main course a new Team of Barrier Ninja walked up, taking the place of the exhausted team. A moment later the flaps to the cook's tent opened and waiters and waitresses started to file out.

*"Alright folks, we are to the main course of this three course Menu. This is called Flaming Alligator Gumbo. Tell me Mizuirono, what is Gumbo?"*, "A thick soup is the best way to describe it." is replied with a droll. The heat off the dish was already in the air causing some eyes to water. *"My, I can feel the pepper all the way over here. Care to explain to the Audience watching at home what it's made of?"*, "Whatever Akane threw in it", *"Really? Is that all you have to say?"* the Half breed smacked his lips. the Slate gray wolf just looked at him, asking if she needed to give a tiny fuck. No? Well then.

*"Well, Gumbo is a traditional Swamp Dish, four big ingredients that go into most Gumbo, from what Mitsuki could find; is  celery, bell peppers, onions and garlic. Aside from that I can smell crab, shrimp, okra, sausage... and I suppose that strange smell is the Alligator..."*, "Yes, its a sweet smell, it tastes real good too, especially with the other meats you named." is added. *"She speaks, well Mizuirono can you tell us what pepper Akane used to give this dish it's bite?"'* the question rolled and the wolf hesitated and swallowed a bit. Taking a sniff she shook her head. "We call it the ghost pepper... but outside the Swamp it's called the Ellesmere Reaper..." if Fang could have turned a shade of pale, he would have. *"Did you just say the Ellesmere Reaper? That Pepper according to Mitsuki, is over two million Scoville Units..."*, "This pepper has killed, lets hope they didn't rush Akane in the cooking of the Gumbo."

The Dish is sat before the eaters and the barrier raised. It is served with Rice, but the rice too has been spiked. With  Siling Labuyo which averages 80,000 Scoville Units~


----------



## Laix (Aug 5, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​  *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
  *PART 69
*
Edie had been dreading this phase since she first learned of it two weeks ago._ (A mirror battle...) _The thought wondered through her mind as she was led down winding corridors towards her own private battlefield. _(I don't even know what to expect. An exact clone of me... Are they like going to be a bitch just like me? No, no that's impossible. Don't even consider that.)_
 
Don't ask how or why but Edie had recently signed a sort of sponsorship deal with Alexander Chō even though she certainly didn't need the money. The fashion-conscious teen certainly did it just for the excuse of being one of the first in the world to wear Alexander's latest collection - "Battle Maidens". It was a collection targeted towards kunoichi and designed to be worn on missions, so main features included flexibility with movement and a certain femininity to the pieces. 
 
Edie's design was rather but still guaranteed to make the pages of every fashion magazine in Konoha this week.  Her blonde locks were tied into a perfect ponytail with Edie's signature butterfly hair adornment acting as a clip over the mouth of the tail. Attire consisted of a tight black lycra shorts that stopped halfway down her thigh. Her feet were slipped into a pair of simple black ankle boots with a faint heel that still made a tap with every step she took. To complete the look was a cropped white vest top showing off her now toned midriff. Lately the girl had been working out and aiming to be just like those muscular-but-not-grossly-muscular girls she's been noticing in fashion magazines. Finishing it all off was a black strap around her waist carrying a few supplies in a matching pouch on her hip.
 
"This is it." The Chūnin Exam Proctor stopped at a set of double doors which bore a glowing 'Room F' sign. This was it. This was very much indeed it. Edie took a gulp before pushing through the doors and entering the grand hall. With everyone vacant, it seemed larger than before. The balconies appeared to go on endlessly and the statue had a sort of golden glow to it. She walked into the center of the battlefield and took a good look around. 
 
"So this is it? Just me?" She uttered, slowly spinning around in awe. The Proctor let out a short sigh. 
 
"Have you not had a glance at who has come to see you?"
 
"Oh! Right..." Yeah, she forgot about that. She said yes to allowing people to personally spectate her games. They made it sound like Edie got to pick but the truth was the Chūnin Exam committee just auctioned off tickets at insane prices. Nakano began scanning the surrounding balconies and spotted a few noticeable people - Students from her Academy, Mirai Haruno, three dozen journalists and a few of her maids but an absence of her father and Alisa. While they were spectating from the televisions in the main hall, it still felt rather rude to skip out on personally watching her battle. Whatever. She didn't need them. The proud blonde quickly shrugged off any ill thoughts and took her stance on the right hand side in the center facing the left. 
 
The Proctor walked over and took a position directly parallel to her. He reached into his back pocket and pulled out the tag that Kuriyama had demonstrated to them and what had already been applied to Edie. 
 
She gulped again, watching with a focused glare as he slapped the seal down on the floor.
 
"I'm going to be up there." He gestured towards the balcony with his chin. "If anything gets out of hand, I'll intervene. I doubt it will though."
 
Edie barely even got half of that as her eyes were completely locked on the seal. She noticed every crinkle in the material, every bubble and fizz as it began to activate. _(This is it... This is it... This is it...!)_
 
"Good luck."
 
With that, the Proctor disappeared to the balcony with a swift ninja movement, leaving Edie with what was currently a growing white goo. Moments later, it had finally finished metamorphosis. 
 
"Oh Edie! Like how have you been!?" 
 
 _What? _Wait, this clone is being nice to her? Edie was looking beyond perplexed as her clone came walking over to her with her arms spread and a beam on her face. At first the real Nakano considered just socking her one there and then, but maybe it would be interesting to get to know this clone of hers.
 
Spreading her arms, Edie leaned in for a hug and maybe even a kiss on the cheek. This couldn't go so bad, right? 

_*SMACK*_
​ 
With a hot red bruise on her face, the blonde was launched to the floor with such ferocity her body broke through the flooring, leaving a small but noticeable crater.

"What the hell was that for!?" She screamed, rubbing her cheek. The clone began to laugh almost menacingly, placing it's hands firmly on it's hips and giving it's blonde locks a sassy flick.

"Don't you see? I'm *you*. That includes all your bitchy qualities~! Although it would be wrong to call them 'qualities'."

Right. Of course. Edie was feeling humiliated. Then there's the fact that the clone is programmed to want to kill her. She should've been on her best defense when around this thing.

"I see..." Her regenerative abilities kicking in, the nasty mark on her cheek was gone by the time she climbed to her feet. 

"What a shame! You so should've stayed on your knees just a little bit longer." The clone cocked her head to the side with a smirk. 

"Remember that hotel room with Kyo?"

Upon the mention of "hotel room" and "Kyo", the journalists in the audience immediately began scribbling down notes with huge grins on their faces. Edie on the other hand felt her heart skip a beat. No, there was no way she could remember that! Yes Kuriyama did say they replicate your memories but this is just embarrassing. 

"Ugh! As if I would ever..."

"Oh? Are you sure?" The clone sarcastically placed a finger on her lip as if she was trying to recall a certain event. "Let's see. I would list every boy you've flirted with in the past but I don't think two hours is enough." It glanced up, chuckling lightly to itself. This was honestly the first time Edie felt bad about being a bitch. It was like she was in Kei or Kirisaki's boots for once. "What about 004? I mean, you practically _threw_ yourself at him just moments after meeting him yet still got turned down! Haha,_ ouch_ much!? _Although... _If I had to choose between 004 and Kyo, you wanna know who I would pick?"

It walked up to Edie and forcefully shoved her down to the ground before kneeling to her height.

"I would choose the guy that didn't plow my enemy on my washing machine."

"Fuck you!" Edie pushed her clone right back, making her the victim shoved to the ground and the real heiress the one leaning over her. "You don't know the half of it! You may be a clone of me but you're not _me_! So stop spreading these lies and--"

"_Lies?_" The clone scoffed at the word. "Did you hear that journalists? Edie Nakano claims I'm 'lying'. But you all heard Kuriyama, right? I'm an exact clone! Personality, memories, everything." An almost evil smile crossed her lips as she glanced between the original and the drooling media. 

"And I've got a secret to share."
​


----------



## Olivia (Aug 5, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Chunin Exams: Take a look in the Mirror

Before I could see Zell's final decision my mind had gone blank. I could recall anything beyond that moment, and I had no way of finding out whether or not he saved the boy or not. Regardless if he did use the antidote on Satoshi, I would only imagine he would still be in critical condition and possibly wouldn't make it. Besides he probably wouldn't be in any condition to continue on in the Chunin Exams, which meant I couldn't find out that way either. But I couldn't help but keep a bitter feeling from blossoming, what had Zell decided?

As word came around from my hospital room, I eventually heard that the silver haired boy decided not to administer the antidote to the boy. I was in shock. It's not as if I hadn't killed before, but Satoshi laid his life down on the line to make it possible for us, specifically Zell, to live another day. But he chose differently than Satoshi, he allowed Satoshi to die right before his eyes. That was despicable. But maybe this was my fate, to watch as everyone I know drops like flies before my eyes as the sun rises and falls for an eternity.

As I wallowed in my sadness, doctors came in aplenty remarking on how, despite my serious and grave wounds I was able to survive. They attributed it to the fact that I was injected with some regenerative DNA, granted it did its course and now was gone. I'm sure that did its number on healing my wounds, and provided a good enough cover as to how I didn't die. My secret would stay hidden for another day.

But there was no rest for the restless. About a day later I was ushered out of the hospital. Unlike what their expectations had been, my wounds were mostly healed up and my body functioning rather well. They figured I was healthy enough to participate in the Chunin Exams for the second round. The mention of the Chunin Exams brought up thoughts of Zell and Satoshi, but luckily from what I heard this portion would be solo, so I could vent out my anger by myself with no one watching.

Unfortunately this wasn't quite what I was looking for. We would be participating in a mirror like battle, where we would have to fight and kill ourselves. But how? We're not crazed killers, were not Satosh-...I couldn't go on but not think of him. He was a murderer, a despicable one at that, but Zell even said it, he could have changed. Killing him wouldn't bring back all the people he has killed, and it'd make me a little less lonely in this world, even if it's someone like him...

No I couldn't focus on him! We were about to be tested! That's right, how can they expect us to mercilessly kill ourselves? What kind of traumatic experience do you want to unlesh unto these teenagers? But that wasn't my main concern, no. How could I win? Wouldn't my match be a stalemate? I can't die! How am I supposed to kill myself if I'm immortal? That's an impossibility!

I wasn't given much time to think out it through because we were lead to our battle chambers where we would be forced to battle our clones. They claimed that we could have family and friends in the chamber with us to root us on, but what does someone like me have? I have no family, and no friends. I'm alone, and will be for the rest of eternity. With a deep sigh, I entered the room that the proctor ushered me to. 

To my shock there had been one person here, it was Kitty. Why was she here of all times? She defected from the village and became a wanderer of the world a few years ago. Maybe she heard the death of Kira? Well what difference does that make now? With an earnest smile the proctor motioned his hand to the other side of the room where I saw some white goop making its form. Was this what I thought it would be? It continued to build higher and larger as the jonin dashed to the bleachers next to Kitty.

As the goo took its final shape and color I gulped. They weren't lying, it looked almost the splitting image of myself at the time they took my chakra sample, down to the tattered clothes from my fight with the dragon. Of course I was wearing a new outfit, but the attire was very much the same. As well the clone was wearing the same orange-brown colored eye contacts and the orange dyed hair, everything was the same.

"I...I don't know how to express this to you, or rather me...We share the same emotions, the same looks, the same memories, so I know..."

The clone awkwardly said. I couldn't do anything but just listen as it spoke. It was my exact voice. But what was this hesitation? The clones should know that we are to battle, so why is it first just talking to me? Wait, maybe it knows my hesitation as well. Of course it has the same memories and the same knowledge, so maybe that's why.

"I understand. So how do you-" The clone quickly interrupted me, "Wait, you think that I'm going to sit back and discuss things? This just interests me! I'm grieving just as much as you are but this is a good way to distract my mind, especially since you are the one that brought this state of mind to me! Besides, it'll be nice to see if I can actually kill you!"

"If that's how you see it then bring it. I'm interested to see if I can die too."


​


----------



## Vergil (Aug 5, 2014)

*Dante*

If there was a plan Dante didn't know or didn't care. Plans were for boring people who sat at desks ....making plans! Thinking was hard. Deducing? He'd rather be seducing. He needed that on a T-shirt. And then make a business. T-shirts!

Thoughts like these ran through Dante's head as he ran through the tiled air conditioned mall, people screaming and diving out of the way as a giant enraged lion. The Hyuuga's mind went blank as he slid over tables and jumped over fences that the Lion tore through. Security shinobi gawked at the sight and tried to use their paralyzing jutsu on it but oddly it had no effect, the lion only momentarily shaking it's head before continuing its charge towards the Konoha genin. 

His byakugan was active taking in the surrounding area and giving him a good heads up on how to move andf position his next twist or jump. He then spotted a camping shop and had an idea. Running in, he swiped some rope and was followed in by the Lion who ran through a tent and got it stuck on it's head like some over sized hat. It roared as it couldn't see, giving Dante a lucky break to tie the rope around the Lion's neck and get on it's back.

Dante pulled at it, hoping to suffocate it into unconsciousness, but it was like a riding a mechanical bull; Mr Peepers was having none of it. The behemoth crashed out of the window as Dante somehow managed to remain gripping the beast, despite hitting his head on the frame.

"This was a stupid idea!" Dante admitted but was committed. If he let go now, he'd be too close to the Lion who had a couple of feet on him in terms of speed. He could see the chakra points on the animal but could not do a thing about it, unlike the other Hyuugas he hadn't really been taught about the secret techniques. Anything he learned was through spying and experimentation and even a seasoned Hyuuga would have issues with this - the chakra points were all different and there were more than the normal human. So he was pretty much stuck on this thing.

That was until he saw his chance to escape after Mr Peepers went under the third decorative archway causing Dante's head to not only be hit on the frame but now covered in the dazzling array of the Sound country flowers. They smelled beautiful and who the hell cares about flowers he was riding a motherfucking lion. As the petals dissipated, he saw some scaffolding - no doubt to make another stupid arch, more importantly he saw a metal pole stretched across the mall. At just the right moment Dante stood up from the lion's back jumped and latched on to the pole swinging around it like an athlete on the bars before releasing and landing perfectly on his face.

"Ugh...need to work on my dismount." Of course it could be attributed to the many bruises on his head. He scrambled up and took the construction worker's exit, as Mr Peepers skidded to a halt, fell down a couple of times as he tried to get traction and resumed his enraged chase for Dante.

He saw Kyra and waved as he held the letter in his hand

"I changed my mind! I appoint you temporary leader of the day!" he said racing past her and sticking the piece of paper in her cleavage and running like the wind. Mr Peepers stopped for a second looking at Kyra and then huffing at the direction Dante went in, like it was trying to decide what it was going to do. At the very least Dante had managed to tire Mr Peepers out a bit but it was now fueled by rage that despite it's tongue drooping at the side of it's mouth it would catch one of them. What he intended to do with them after was anyone's guess and Dante was not sticking around to find out.


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2014)

_
[Family Affair]
_​
 ?You should have went Kyo and offered respect.?

Of course as soon as they had said goodbye to the other three, Sosuke was the first person to say something. When Kyo turned to him, he had that air of he is right and nothing Kyo could say would detour him from the fact. Kyo sighed a bit before running his hand through his hair. 

?If I?m going to do something?.I rather do it alone.? Kyo sighed before looking over his shoulder, Soma and the two were already long gone, but deep inside of him, he wished for someone to return to help him escape this conversation with Sosuke.  Maybe Kou forgot something, or Keisuke didn?t want to go anymore, but that was all just wishful thinking at that point. ?Why didn?t you go with them??

Sosuke gave him a weird look, ?I would go once I move in?Though I wish my cousin would accompany me on the trip there.?

Kyo frowned at the tone of speech Sosuke was using with him. They were cousins, yet it was so formal, like they were strangers and not two people who grew up with each other.

?Are you saying this as my cousin or my advisor?? Kyo asked as he looked at Sosuke, the older cousin only smiled gracefully before looking back at Kyo.

?Both??

?Is that why Soma invited me??

Sosuke shrugged his shoulders, ?You would have to ask her, but I feel as though she wanted you to come along.? 

Soma and Sosuke had a reason to be at the manor, they were his advisors, and their whole job was to make sure Kyo didn?t put his foot in his mouth. His mother had them, and his mother?s mother had them. Nothing would be done if the council couldn?t agree with each other. Kyo was head to be the mouth of the family, and to do anything that the village or the clan needed him to do.  

He was more like a puppet, acting and performing because the right strings were pulled.

??Later?? Kyo told Sosuke as he began to walk, he didn?t know where he was going, but he just wanted to walk. However, Sosuke followed right beside him, not missing a single stride. ?Is there anything else??

Kyo couldn?t help but sharply ask Sosuke, but it didn?t seem to bother him one bit.

?Yeah?.This is your cousin speaking.? Sosuke stopped as he ushered over to underneath a tree, ?Has it begun yet??

Kyo face twisted in disgust, it was one of the things that he knew was coming, but he couldn?t help but the complex emotions that were not twisting to form the face. Sosuke closed his eyes, but then he chuckled, before looking at his younger cousin.

?You make the best faces. You look offended.?

?It?s because I am!?

Sosuke shook his head, ?You at least have me to talk to, think about what happened when I went through it? I had nothing but your mother and the elders to walk me through it.? Sosuke crossed his arms as he frowned.  How despite his cousins clear displeasure, Kyo couldn?t help but relax a bit, the thought of talking to the elders about the change was probably the worst thing that could happen. Though not only that, but Soma had to go through that too, and knowing that Kyo shoulders relaxed.

?Yeah?.? Kyo begun but as soon as he did, the vision of that blonde girl rushed in the back of his head, ?I think its beginning.?

Sosuke looked at his cousin and just by looking at him, and he knew the troubles that he was going through. Kyo wasn?t the type to talk about his feelings, but at the same time he wore them on his sleeves.  The way he looked away from him, and that tortured expression, Sosuke already knew what was going on. 

?Something happened didn?t it??​
Kyo felt as though someone plunged a knife right into his side. When he looked up at Sosuke, he was only greeted with a serious expression. There was no doubt in his head that Sosuke was the type that could stare someone into submission. Something that could was only enforced by his height. Sosuke towered over everyone, added that by his muscles, he just looked like someone that shouldn?t be messed with, and he knew that. He used it to his advantage.

?Kyo?.?​
His voice was firm, and Kyo didn?t know if he was talking to his cousin who was two years older than him or a grown man.

?Yeah?.?​


----------



## Vergil (Aug 5, 2014)

Kagami

The Daimyo looked over her as she was sealed in the oxygen capsule. The best medical facility in the world and serums that were not available on the common market at all were applied to the Princess's burnt body. The burnt lungs were more challenging but the surgeons assured her that she would make a full recovery. Of course he was relieved, this was his only child, his precious little angel whom he afforded every luxury to.

He remembered her as a 3 year old, running around with her dolls  and hiding them in random places around the house claiming that they were "inbisible shinoni" before she took them out and had them pounce on whatever unsuspecting servant was close. He would always remember her white hair that was so carefully brushed and looked after, being an utter mess by bed time and her clothes being just as messy. She would play with the servant's kids and the Daimyo encouraged that. Being isolated was no way to have a childhood and they kept her grounded. She would share her toys and was such a generous little girl - which, he reasoned, was why she was such a philanthropist; using her vast allowance to pay for those that were under privileged. PR came naturally to her and for that he was glad. 

Of course, he was seeing the unsavory side of her in front of him. As a teenager she was wild. He got on well with Natsu Nakano but did not care much for his daughter, who was clearly having an influence on Kagami. She would never admit it but he suspected that jis little girl looked up to Edie in a fashion. It was understandable. Popular, good looking, had men falling around her. The Daimyo sighed as he rubbed his blubbery chin. Since meeting her she had become increasingly competitive with her. He tried to make her understand that it should be the other way around. She was a Princess for heaven's sake. No amount of money or socializing was ever going to get her that title. Even if she married into the a royal family she would always be considered an outsider. 

Unfortunately that had the opposite effect of what he had intended. They had this ridiculous idea of becoming the one 'true princess' of Konoha. 

"Idiot - you are the Princess of the Fire Country - never mind the city." the Daimyo sighed as he touched the transparent capsule. In her hand still she gripped the headband. The staff had been unable to pry it from her fingers. That stubborn girl - despite all that she went through. From the injuries she had suffered it was unbelievable but it seemed that she had actually got eaten by the dragon and....defecated out the other side, after blowing a fire jutsu from inside it's intestines.

The feat was both incredible and at the same time utterly disgraceful for the family. The Daimyo had a tough decision to make. At the mere mention of an arranged marriage, Kagami had joined the shinobi ranks, she was that opposed to it. It pained him to do anything that would make her unhappy but he didn't want to see her like this again either. Though perhaps...

The Chuunin exams were still going and perhaps in her weakened state when she loses in such a humiliating fashion - in public, then she would give it up. Then she could choose who she gets married to; within reason. He looked down at her and rubbed his head. She would go through so much pain...he hesitated. The clone would be designed to kill. He would have to talk to the organisers of it - perhaps allow senseis to destroy the clone if it got too bad. In fact he would ensure that's what would happen. The Hokage would see the sense in that. After all, she was the future heir to the throne and having her dead would benefit nobody.

"Hokage-sama," he always paid him respect, even though technically he was under his employment. Power and ability like that had to be respected, "I have a request at these exams. I know it is a little irregular but I think you can agree it is for the best."


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2014)

_
[Family Affair]
[Kyo Minami]_​

The sound of an harsh intake of breath, the way Sosuke shoulders rose as if he was preparing himself for an incoming punch, all that made Kyo realize that he was about to step on a land mind. However Kyo couldn?t lie to Sosuke, no he wouldn?t lie, because what was done was done, and if it came to bite him in the ass he would accept it.  Though putting the family in harm way, because he couldn?t control himself, and that was something he couldn?t do. 

?What happened?? The question was finally put out there and for a minute, Kyo felt as though Sosuke was going more than what he was. Kyo tore his eyes from the ground, if he was going to get chewed out, but he wanted to at least see the person face before it happened. 

Kyo took a deep breath, his shoulders rose as he looked Sosuke dead in his dark blue eyes.  

?I attacked a girl?.?

For a minute Sosuke didn?t say anything. Kyo looked and searched for a reaction, but Sosuke stood tall and firm like any member would do. 

?Why??

Sosuke didn?t break any step as the next question came out. He didn?t have any sort of emotions about it, and maybe that what unnerved Kyo. He wanted Sosuke to yell at him, curse at him, anything, but not to just stand there with that same look. 

?I?I got angry at her.? Kyo explained as he recounted that day, and that?s when his eyes began to waver from Sosuke to the ground, ?She was talking about mother?And I?.I got so upset?But at the same time??

?You enjoyed that loss of control??

Kyo nodded his head before looking at his hands, the hands that held hers above her head, and the feeling of their bodies being squished together made his stomach roll in disgust. 

?Yeah?.I wanted her to hate me, find me disgusting, I actually loved it, if I didn?t regain my senses I would have probably done more.? Kyo admitted, but he weakly smiled, ?And the thing is, I was aware of everything, but I couldn?t care less. ?

He wanted to duplicate that feeling, but he could never do so. No matter how many times he slept around after that, there was nothing that could come close with what was bubbling underneath his skin that day.  He wanted to forget but the thought kept appearing, it dominated his head for a couple of days, but now it just appeared to him when he was alone.  There was no escaping what he did, because his mind wouldn?t let him, but it wasn?t for the fact of guilt. It was because it felt good?.And that what disgusted Kyo.

?Seeing as though you are alive and breathing means no one else knows? And she didn?t tell anyone?? Sosuke asked, the slips of confusion had finally come out, which made Kyo turn up his older cousin. 

?How could I tell anyone, they would string me up alive, and mother?.? Kyo heart felt as though someone kicked it. The thought of his mother finding out about something like that, he didn?t want to imagine her face. ?And no?She hasn?t??

?Ah that reminds me?? Sosuke finally looked at Kyo, ?When is trashed day??

Kyo frowned at his cousin, but it seemed as though he was completely serious. 

?It?s today, why??

Sosuke nodded his head, before closing the distances between him and Kyo. With one swift movement Sosuke slung Kyo over his shoulders before walking towards the front gates of the manor.

?What the hell are you doing?? Kyo yelled in protest, but Sosuke had a firm grip on his younger cousin, ?Let me down Sosuke!?

?But its trash day and I have got to take out the garbage.?

Kyo lifted himself up and met with the serious gaze of his older cousin, and maybe that is why he felt himself smile. Sosuke was so serious about it, that Kyo didn?t know if he was being literal or making a joke, either or, Kyo couldn?t help but chuckle. Sosuke relaxed his grip and Kyo jumped off.  Kyo dusted himself off before looking at his cousin.

?I will take myself out thank you very much.? Kyo joked earning a slight punch on his shoulder from Sosuke. There were no words to be said, they weren?t really good with them, but just looking at each other. Kyo knew that Sosuke was trying his best to make Kyo feel better, and that alone made Kyo feel a bit at ease with telling his older cousin.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 5, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Liquid Time: Shopping, Part X

________________​
"Thank you for your patronage. Please come back soon," chorused the workers as Ren and the Sutomu left the building of Chō Chō's and headed deeper inside the mall in search for a place to settle down and drink. The Houki gave them a polite nod of the head in response on the way out. Ren looked to Mashiro, who seemed to be looking at Kagami and Edie with a somewhat wistful expression on his face. "You're probably thinking they might be nice girls, normally. Let me be the first to tell you that you're wrong," the Houki smirked, giving the shinobi a friendly pat on the shoulder. 

The inside of the Konoha Plaza Mall was modern, in brazen contrast to the surrounding areas of the village, which had been kept with a humble 'traditional' feel to them. There were a few places in the mall which sold drinks; a lot of coffee shops which had recently become a very big thing in the village, a few fast food restaurants that sold soft drinks and the more casual bars which sold things like smoothies. Of course, they were a very small per cent of the make-up of the mall itself. Maybe around 10%, with the rest consisting of clothing shops, arcades, utility stores and so on. 

It was something he didn't like to admit and seldom told anybody, but the Houki had something of a sweet tooth, so he was naturally inclined to go for the smoothie option. "There should be a drink bar somewhere on the second floor. Follow me," he said.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 5, 2014)

The Chuunin Exams
Ran Furoshima
The Rockoff Part 2













The battle continued to rage on, each clone plucking away at their shamisen and the original trying his best to keep up with his own playing. The chanting slowly picking up, the six men were giving it their all. This truly might not be considered a battle of ninja, but for the sound village, music could be considered the greatest tool. To carry information to an ally, the ability to write a song and send secret messages in the notes. That was one of Ran's specialties, as long as the team knew the chords and what they sounded like, Ran could tell his team anything. 

Inside his song, Ran hid a message, each note and chord acting as a letter, wondering if anyone could hear his message, but himself... The message read, "I am Ran Furoshima, ninja of the sound village. I've traveled long, i've traveled far, but there is no where i'd rather be than with good company. Thank you for giving me this chance, to become a better man, to improve my skills and my prowess. I've come this far, worked this hard... I just hope i don't disappoint you pops." 

Ran continued to play, blazing his fingers as fast as he could, his Shamisen was special, Akuoni was designed for musical combat, but there was a problem. He'd never played this hard or this long on it, he could feel the effects in his fingers, the strings slowly digging into them over time, he knew he had been playing for a while now, but he wasn't sure just how long it had taken... he would take his time with this fight, he would keep playing. He would prove he had the endurance and strength it took to become a great sound shinobi. 

To become a chuunin even, if he achieved that goal... Ran kept pushing himself, chakra pouring from his body, he was infusing his clones with it, making them play longer and harder than ever before. He was going to keep going with these clones, these two clones... he refused to give in. There was nothing he couldn't do as long as he pushed himself harder and harder... Ran was a musician! He wasn't a killer! He would never stoop so low as to harm himself or a comrade... Even the most detestable of killers deserves a chance for redemption. 

"I hope you can hear this... My feelings... I hope they are reaching you." Ran wanted everyone who could see him right now to know how he felt. To see that there was more to life, to see how beautiful even a battle between shinobi can be. There didn't need to be the shedding of blood from blades, but blood and sweat poured into their battle. Blood from his fingers as he pressed down upon the strings, the sweat from playing as hard as he could... Ran knew, He knew the world would see just how beautiful even a battle between shinobi could be. 

Violence was not always the end all answer... There is another way! Ran will find it, To win the battle, With peace. That was his ninja way!​


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha [Chunin Exams 3rd stage - Mirror Battle]*

_*Loose Tongue*​_"You are no fun, even if I want to tease you, there are things that whoever may be watching this must not know..." the clone said scratchinng his head as he spoke"Are you sure you want to do this? The only thing that awaits you is uncomfortable moments with the people you already know, I mean just look at us!! Scars all over our body, scars in our heart and mind. If you become a chunin you will have to make missions with teams and then you will just make more people hate you."trying to convince Akaya, or more like trying to make sure that the boy actually wanted to take this test, the clone began. There was no reason to hurry up, in the end they both were the same person, the only difference was that one was a clone designed to antagonize the original, and as such there were things slightly different, Akaya knew it perfectly when the useless conversation started, they were bound to speak more than the originals would.

"From the people we already know, who would be fine with someone like you? Hisashi? We haven?t seen the guy in decades, the nun? your faith in her was crushed and I bet hers in you as well; any sort of bond that could have been created before is completely shattered now. Sparky? He only thinks you are a mediocre. The cow bitch? Please, she would just drop you in a trash can if she could. The princess? Her efforts to approach you are always failing because of you. A stupid girl with a heart of gold indeed, anyone else would have already given up on you long ago. Who is the only impartial one, that Taneda guy? There exist more people but again, who would be fine with a defective weapon?"

Akaya remained in silence at the words of the clone, he wouldn?t debate about if those words were true or not because those were precisely his thoughts, what his copy just said was all true for him. He had always been ready for this, to be alone, what Takao told him was true and he knew it, there was no one who would ever accept his whole being."If only you had become the mindless weapon you were supposed to be, we wouldn?t have to go through this pain but no! Mr. _I won?t let them sway my will_ just wouldn?t give up!" the clone raise dhis voice a little building anger inside himself. Literally the Uchiha was shoving in his own face his current situation."So why is it that you don?t want to lose your humanity? I mean, even animals have more rights than you. Is it because of the princess? you should know it more than anyone, she is just another mean to tighten the leash on you, through history only two things have been capable of controlling beings like you, the first hokage?s cells, and the sharingan!! That bitch is just the perfect chain! No matter what, at this point you would never break her and with those nasty eyes, if you ever were to rebel, they would subdue you in an instant. A being you can?t hurt and a power capable of hol-"by reflex, the talkative Akaya had to move hishead to one side as he bended his body to his right, dodging a bunch of shuriken that the original sent with the clear intention of killing him. As he fixed his eyes on the original a smile appeared in the clone?s face, it was apretty cynical one as his eyes got filled with a malice that Akaya wasn?t really used to show but still was part of him.

"What? i finally hit a nerve? shithead."

"Not at all, your voice just annoyed me. Are you sure you are me? You talk too much."is what he said looking intently at the eyes of his clone. His empty dark eyes, the serious emotionless face and the almost suffocating killing aura coming from him was what made the clone?s grin even wider "Woah, assassin mode from the get go? Let?s see if that helps you."with fast pace both genin reached the center of the zone and the battle started.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 5, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Chunin Exams: Desperation

The room fell deadpan silent as we stared at each other. Tension started to build as we both contemplated how to finish one another. This wasn't a scenario that we could just rush straight in to, especially since we had no idea how to dispatch one another. One could theorize that we need to get rid of the head and the rest of the body will follow suit, but there was truthfully no evidence to prove such a claim. Besides, to get one another in that type of situation would prove difficult. 

Too bad I didn't get much time to think about it as she seemed to figure out what she needed to do. Well it wasn't that hard to figure out, I just had to catch her off guard and take care of that opportunity. However what surprised me was not the fact that she was attacking, but she was getting in close quarters with me. Both of us were better at a distance, but maybe she was taking advantage of the fact that I would be disadvantaged trying to block whatever attack she would use against me.

As her hand neared me I could see a small shimmer, which made me react instinctively. From something that small I assumed it would be a needle she pulled out at tremendous speeds. I stepped backwards with my left leg while throwing a kunai from my leg pouch up towards roof. It knocked the needle from her hand, but as it made contact with the roof I felt a slight tug on my leg. Upon closer inspection there had been a very thin wire tied to the end of the kunai to my tool pouch. Was this from my preperations with my fight from the dragon?

But I didn't have much time to think this fact over, lacing her fingers with more needles she charged them with her lightning chakra and threw them at me at tremendous speeds, while unlatching her needle sword from her back. I imitated the clone unlatching my needlesword and using it to block the array of needles thrown at me. But as soon as I blocked the barrage she was right in front of me, with the needle sword ready to penetrate my body. I reflexively had my left leg step to the side, swinging my needle blade up to parry hers. But with a smile she took advantage of this motion and pushed out with her needle sword, pushed off with her right foot and lifted her left knee into my chin, rocketing me back to cement wall. 

My head was in a daze, but my eyes could make out a good enough image to see her needle sword heading straight for my head. I moved my head to the side as the long sword imbedded itself into the wall next to me. I quickly rose to my feet but the kunoichi retracted the needle sword, bringing it back to her hands through the use of a chakra string. I decided to take this opportunity to get the jump on her. I pushed off my feet, advancing closer and closer to her to get in close range.

Except I had no plan. What was I doing? I was putting myself in a disadvantage running head strong into battle like this. Surely she had a plan of some sort to deal with this. What took me out of the moment for a split second had been the same tug of my left leg. With a smile I had already learned what I needed to do. I pulled out another kunai and threw it at a fourty-five degree angle to the left of her face. She obviously dodged it but I had already calculated that. 

Unlike I was expecting however, she had been forming handseals. As we were about one meter apart she had finished and flayed her palms up. I knew what was coming but I couldn't do anything about it. Lightning extended from her palms and hit my right in the stomach, as I was once again launched backwards. My vision went dark for a second as my head crashed into the cement wall for a second time. I knew that this battle would be difficult, but could I win against myself?
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 5, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*

Exams: Mirror Battle, Part II

_____________________​
Makoto spoke the moment they entered the battle chamber. "May we begin, proctor-san?" There was no point in even attempting to mask his excitement; it was like trying to restrain a psychopath with Tsunade-level strength with a restraint jacket.

His, whose name he had found out to be Alekusu, proctor was a remarkably large man, towering over the genin at two metres tall. He had a light complexion which reminded the boy, just a little, of an Albino. Albeit, a very muscular one. With the exception of a single strand of blonde hair dangling down, his head was also completely shaved, giving it the appearance of a very well chiseled thumb. "You may begin now, Makoto-kun!" he stated, giving a very enthusiastic thumbs up as a show of approval, completely ignoring the fact they'd yet to reach the centre of the field. "I admire the chutzpah of today's youth, hohoho!" Alekusu chortled, walking away. 



"Guh... is the proctor aware that they haven't even reached the starting position yet?" his sister stared through her hazel eyes. The guy in charge seemed to be cut from the same cloth as his little brother. They both seemed just as clutzy as the other. She turned to her dad. "Dad, what do you think of this match?" her voice trailed off. 



"Gooooo Makoto! You can do it! Give 'im a good pounding! A right hook! _*TWO*_ right hooks!" he cheered from behind the railings, swinging his fists at the air vigorously. 



The dirt melted underneath the heat of the unique tag, turning into thick mud. Moments later, it formed again, turning into a replica of Makoto and... immediately shooting itself into the air to swing a kick right towards the original's face. "They say he who strikes first claims victory!" it grinned, feeling his foot against Makoto's arm. 

"But... only Ren has said that," Makoto frowned, dropping his guard and crunching his fist against his doppelganger's face. The clone slid back a few metres, unhurt by the attack and then rose up, assuming an identical taijutsu stance to his original. "Either way, I'm looking forward to this fight. It's going to be awesome!" he grinned, almost shaking in anticipation. This would be the perfect way to test his growth over the past few months and surpass his limits as a person and as a fighter. He'd have to thank Kuriyama later for providing him with this opportunity.

"Man, me neither. This is going to be the _*best*_," replied his clone in kind, who seemed equally invigorated by the whole idea of having a spar with himself, despite being built to ensure his double's destruction. "By the way, I really like the colour of your jumpsuit! Good choice, man."

Makoto grinned. "Thanks! Most people didn't notice that it's actually a shade lighter than the normal one we wear!" he laughed.

"Well, let's give it our best, buddy!"

"Yeah!"

Alekusu scratched at his head as he observed from the same row as Makoto's family. "This is odd. The clone should be antagonizing Makoto-kun, not... agreeing with him," he commented aloud. Indeed, this had not been expected. Was there some kind of malfunction? 

"Ah, proctor-san, I don't think you get it," his sister sighed, pinching at the bridge of her nose. "This clone has all of my little brother's qualities, right? If that's the case, it probably isn't antagonizing Makoto because it's... too nice to. My kid brother is stupidly naive."


----------



## Olivia (Aug 5, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Chunin Exams: What Was This All For

My head spun as the young kunoichi approached me. Unlike last time though I was unable to rebound so quickly. What made her stronger in this instance? What could it have been? Why was I losing? Did I not have more to live for being the real thing? Or maybe I felt that living an eternal life wasn't worth the effort. Who would want to live one? To watch everyone you know die over and over and over again. It's a cruel way to live and not one I envied. 

For some strange reason, unlike early, the clone decided to walk up to me to finish the job. Maybe it was because as proven by last time she tried at a distance, she didn't have great control over the direction of the blade. If she were up close she could cut my head off or stab it or do whatever she liked. However this gave me enough time to come back to my senses. As she approched I took out three senbon and threw it at the girl. Noticing the hostile act she blocked the three and dashed towards me. Getting up on my feet I swung my needle blade in an arc diagonally in front of me.

Unfortunately she had noticed this movement and pushed backwards just in the nick of time, avoiding any damage. She bounced back and I lowered my weapon. It seemed as if nothing I would do would make any damage. No that wasn't true, I just had to outlast her until she let up. I just have to wait for the perfect moment and start my counter attack. But it didn't seem she would give that so willingly.

She reached into her own pouch and took out a small sack of needles, I knew what this next tactic had been. She threw it into the air, and above me the needles exploded into a barrage like rain. I pushed off my foot and tried to dodge as many as I could but as I escaped to the left my clone had formed a singular handsign with her mouth wide open. This couldn't be...A crack of lightning could be heard as I noticed the blue projectile form from her mouth. 

-Flashback-

Maintaining the shape while controlling the element to make sure it was lightning was a tough chore. I spent hours trying to perfect it, to make it larger than a pencil. But the larger the jutsu got the more unstable it became, and with that said, each training session became shorter and shorter because my chakra expenditure was huge. There was no way that I could preform this jutsu without spending a lot of chakra. It was a B-Rank jutsu after all.

However after about a week I finally got the hang of it. Well, its size anyways. But being able to preform it in a row was still quite tricky for me. The way how I fired and manipulated the bolt of lightning took immense concentration, especially since it only required a single handsign, but I found that focusing only on the shape in my mind, while physically feeling the tingle in my mouth due to the electricity helped me keep both in check. Soon I was able to throw it effectively so it could be used in battle. 

-Flashback End-

But here I sat in the middle of my motion, watching the jutsu I slaved over being used against me. Instinctively I pulled out five needles and threw them in four different directions as the blast headed straight towards me. Adding a negative charge into the four blades due to my lightning release, it attracted the positive release of her False Darkness, taking streams and pealing it like an apple. However, while it did lessen the impact of the jutsu, I still took it full force, causing a nasty wound on my chest which caused my to cough up blood.

My body fell into shock for a moment as I slowly went to grab the portion of my chest that was bleeding. The sight of my blood made me want to throw up, but there was nothing I could do about it. It almost seemed like my mind shut off, as my knees crumbled under my own weight, and my vision once again went out. My face went towards the ground as my arms stuck out in front of me to stop my fall. My eyes now staring at the cold hard ground, my blood dripping onto the grey cement, and my breathing as raged as ever. Did I have any chance at winning?
​


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2014)

_
[Family Affair]
[Kyo Minami]_​

The family was tight knit, and it had its reason to be. One of those reasons was what Kyo was going through. It became a huge family affair when someone begins to show signs of unlocking their bloodline. Though being such a violent clan, there are times where shame is felt, and it made it worse when it wasn?t on their ground. So as he was surrounded by his cousins, he knew that that it was a mixture of reactions.

Soma and Sosuke wore the same look all the time and Kyo couldn?t tell if they were upset or that they seriously needed to take a huge shit. Kou on the other hand wore everything on her sleeves, first she was clearly angry, but now she was gushing over the fact that Kyo was  going through it. She leaned on him as she discussed all the things she did to keep calm, but in truth all her words went flying over his head.

Keisuke was the only one that looked terribly worried, the youngest one had it plastered on his face that he was uncomfortable, but not for the same reason anyone else would be uncomfortable. The simple fact that Kyo had an outburst like this rung had struck a chord with Keisuke. 

?This is a meeting right?? Kou clapped her hands together, ?We are officially doing clan business right? Oh my god! My time has come!?

She clapped her hands together, she sat on her legs and pushed took a deep breath. The cousins looked at Kou trying to be mature, and only smiled as she looked around.

?Today is the first meeting of the tenth generation of the clan, the meeting will discuss.? Kou coughed before looking at Kyo, ?How badly our darling cousin fucked up, who?s the lady, and how we should go about this problem. Do our head have anything to say??

?This isn?t a court house, and this is an unofficial meeting, and you are horrible at openers.? Kyo rebutted before looking over at Kou, who just shrugged his shoulders, ??Why did we have to tell them again??

Sosuke looked over at Kyo before nodding his head, ?It?s a family affair when one shows the sign, but because of the certain things you did?I think it?s best that you keep it within us.? Sosuke explained, ?That way Keisuke can learn from your mistakes, and we can help you.?

?In short?How Kyo fucked up, how we fucked up, and how we detour Keisuke from fucking up!? Kou interjected

?Wait you guys did something too?? Keisuke asked looking at Soma and Sosuke, but they responded by both closing their eyes and turning away from the prying stare of the younger cousin. ?I can understand Kyo being a big mess, but you two? No way!?

Kyo threw his younger cousin a sharp glare, ?I will still come and kick your ass! Keep talking Keisuke!?

?Oh threatening a child, our fearless leader, our prince everyone!? Keisuke snapped back throwing his hands up and shaking them, before snorting at him. 

Kyo shot up from the floor, ?You want to go you little piece of shit??

Keisuke jumped up as well, ?Let?s go then!?

?How about the both of you sit down??

Soma voice was sharp, a slight annoyance rung in her voice caused Kyo to gruffly take his seat back down, and Keisuke did the same thing too, but threw a shot of a middle finger towards Kyo. In which promptly replied with a shot to Keisuke face with a pillow.

?Kyo?Keisuke?.Stop.?​
It was Sosuke who spoke up now, Kyo got the last hit so he just shrugged his shoulders, and turned away from Keisuke. 

 They all sat in one of the conferences rooms that the family had to hold their old style meetings. Kyo sat at the head, to his right there was Sosuke, and to his left was Soma. Next to Soma was Keisuke and Kou sat next to Sosuke. Behind Kyo was a glistening golden phoenix, even though this was an informal meeting, the bird behind him seemed to have eyes casted down to judge him.  There were other floor pillows that were next to Kou and Keisuke that are meant to fill out the rest that was on the council, but the current arrangement didn?t allow for those to fill out.

?I feel like an adult sitting here.? Keisuke chuckled as he looked at his cousins. The boy didn?t know he was saying everything that was on the others minds. One day they would sit here for real, and discuss real issues, but for right now?.Just sitting here felt overwhelming. 

Kyo smiled a bit before straightening up, ?I?.Kyo Minami, head of the Fenikkusu clan, hereby say the first meeting of the tenth generation will start now.?

Kou giggled and elbowed Sosuke, ?Look at him, being a leader?.? She straightens up her body too, ?I hereby issue? Kyo is too cute!?

Kyo face flushed as Sosuke nodded his head, and Soma giggled?.

?You are right?It is kind of cute, do it again Kyo.? Soma giggled, Kyo face felt hot as it turned different shades of red from embarrassment.

?Shut up! The meeting began! Take it seriously!?​


----------



## Olivia (Aug 5, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Chunin Exams: Determination

Was there any hope this time, or was it about time I accepted my fate? My head looked up wearily to the young kunoichi who was approaching me cautiously. Much like how I would behave, after I retaliated last time when she tried closing in on me she had to make sure I wasn't doing some sort of ploy. But that wasn't the real issue. My eyes flickered to my ninja pouch, it seemed like she hadn't noticed yet, but I couldn't blame her, I kept forgetting about it as well. 

As she took an ever cautious step towards me I reached into my pouch and threw one more kunai, but this time to the corner of the room. It zoomed past her, completely off the mark. I could hear a little laugh come from her until she finally burst out into full laughter. Bringing one of her hands up to her eye she wiped a little tear forming as she watched my pathetic attempt.

"Was that really the best you could do? I expected better from myself. You know that we have the same speed, the same thought process, the same strength, but you know what makes me better? Conviction. You truly don't have a desire to live, but I see this life as a good thing. Living like this is better than the endless void that meets our end, something that we're both afraid of. But I think you forgot about that."

I was shocked, she was right. I've been thinking this entire time about how horrid it would be to live this life for an eternity, but I completely forgot the other side of the coin, death. In death I would be nothing. There would be nothing. A truly empty existence would occur. Sure I would feel pain and loss in this world, but so long as I live I would never be a empty husk of a person. It's better than living the rest of my life with no thought process nor life. I cringed, pushing myself up from the floor.

My body wobbled and shook as I brought myself back onto my feet. With heavy breaths I turned my face up to look at myself, and she had a look of disbelief on her face. Was it because that I was still trying, or maybe it was because she didn't believe I had the strength to even stand up anymore. Regardless of the reason I knew I had to make my comeback here and now, otherwise there was no way I could beat her.

"Why stand up now? You're tattered and beaten, just accept your fate!"

What she said was correct. My body was in shambles, and unlike her, I had actually taken damage multiple times from her attacks. I don't think even a single one of my attacks have landed. She's been smarter and less distracted than I have been, and it has payed off in her favor. However this didn't mean I was out for the count. If anything this meant I had to try that much harder to beat her, because I will beat her.

"If I give up now and allow fate to control me like a puppet then that's truly the end of my life. I live for myself and for my own needs, and I won't let that be stripped away. I'm not fates puppet, I'm no ones puppet!"

With a smirk the clone flipped the needle sword in the air and caught it as it fell to perpendicular to the ground. With it she leaped towards me, but in this motion of hot headedness she didn't realize the weakness of this stance. I stood completely still until she got close enough, to where I used my own needle sword to parry hers off to my right. Now as she was unbalanced I brought my right leg around to kick her abdomin into the ground. My counter attack was just starting!
​


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2014)

_
[Family Affair]
[Kyo Minami]_


?Pervert?.?

?I?m disappointed?.?

?Trash?.?

?And we call you our leader?.Ew.?​
A sling of harsh words and blank stares directed their way at Kyo after he told them what happened. The young heir had closed his eyes in annoyance and somewhat in shame as he couldn?t face the looks of his cousins. Soma held her head down in disappointment while Sosuke just literally called him trash with that same emotionless expression he had on his face since he had walked in the front gates of the manor. Kou had her cheeks puffed out as she was trying to refrain from laughing, but she kept letting snickers out. Keisuke face was torn into disgust and was staring directly at Kyo.

?I know! I felt bad! You guys don?t need to remind me! I fucked up!? Kyo finally turned to them and tried to counter the barrage of words. 

?Extreme pervert??

?I?m totally disappointed??

?It?s garbage day, Kyo?s favorite holiday.?

?A baby could do your job.?​
Kyo could tell his cousins were obviously joking with him, but that didn?t help him at all.  ?I?m going to murder you all?.? He threaten as he couldn?t help but chuckle a bit, maybe it was the rage of them not taking it seriously or the fact that this was their way of taking it seriously that made him want to harm their heads.

?Alright jokes aside.? Kou clapped her hands together before looking at Kyo, ?You are showing signs that you are hitting that time, and I?m glad you told us.  My recommendation is breathing exercises and yoga!? 

Sosuke and Kyo looked at her as they both shook their head, and she puffed her cheeks again but this time in anger.

?It works for me!? She said as she folded her arms, ?You guys just need to try new things.?

?She has a good point, Kyo try to slow down and breathe a bit. It?s hard to control your anger at that state, but at least you?ll be thinking rationally.? Soma explained as she nodded her head in Kou?s direction, ?So I vouch for breathing routines especially when you get angry.?

?If it was that easy I doubt he would have done it in the first place.? Keisuke added as he shook his head, ?You heard him, he enjoyed it, and that?s pretty disgusting.?

?I don?t need to hear you direct disgusting at me, kid who wet his bed until he was ten.? Kyo snapped, causing Keisuke to burn bright red.  ?Though is that easy for you and Soma? You can just breathe and it would work??

Kou didn?t say anything as Kyo looked at her. It wasn?t that simple and he knew it, it always depended on how angry they were and the situation. If they could simply breathe it out, then they would rival monks, but they didn?t. Their clan specialized in being able to turn the tides in battle or at least do a devastating blow, and it was because of their blood. Their bodies were their weapon, and the more blood that was spilled the better it was for them.

?It?s not that easy?.We have a high prey mentality that dominates us.? Sosuke looked at Soma, who looked away in shame, but only received confused looks from the rest.

?What?The hell is a prey mentality?? Kyo asked as he looked at Sosuke and Soma

Soma sighed as she closed her eyes, ?The prey mentality is a carnivore?s ability to track, attack, and kill prey.  Apparently we get stimulus from doing those types of things.?

?In short it?s not a thing we can control with breathing and yoga, especially when we are stimulated.? Kou admitted as she looked down at her lap, ?But they help with the controlling anger, but if we are stimulated too much?Then there is no thinking, it?s just feeling.?

?That is why it?s important to tell the family about those feelings?.And if not the entire family, just turn to us. We are your council, we are going through the same thing if not went through the same thing.?

Kyo and Keisuke didn?t say anything because they understood what the older ones were trying to say. It wasn?t something they could control, if they get into that mind set it would be hard to get out of it of that mindset. It was different from just anger, it was a mental thing, and that was hard to control. Sosuke and Soma were the oldest, and Kou had went through hers a year ago, though it didn?t make it easier for Kyo who was going through it, nor Keisuke who seemed to slowly develop a fear of it.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 5, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Chunin Exams: Strings

My first successful blow landed on the kunoichi as she bounced to the ground and then twisted backwards, rebounding onto her feet. She skidded back as her eyes met mine. Despite me having more damage we both knew what this meant. It gave me a boost in moral and showed that I could do just as much damage to her as she did to me. Not only that but it showed that she couldn't take me easily anymore. She reached down to her ninja pouch to grab what I assumed would be senbon, but I wouldn't give her that luxury of time. 

I threw my needle blade out towards her like a spear, but as I had done before she parried it with her own, but as soon as her needle sword lowered I swung my arm back to the left, bringing the needle blade crashing towards her neck in a sideways arc. Catching it with the corner of her eye she ducked and it swiped right above her head. But I had been expecting that. During that motion I retracted the needle sword while charging at her. As I predicted my movement was restricted, but that hadn't been a problem. Catching the thin sword I charged it with my lightning release and thrusted it towards the girls head. Most likely able to hear my advance, the girl rolled to my left.

"Don't let this determination fool you! No matter what happens you will always be a tool for others in life! A puppet manipulated by their strings! I accept this because I am not the real one, I can look at myself unbiased with any integrity. Accept your reality!"

The girl announced throwing three more chakra needles towards me. But seeing this counterattack take place I blocked them with my needle sword. Unfortunately this had been her trick, as her chakra strings were now attached to the blade due to the fact that her senbon made contact. She yanked it from my control, throwing it to the ground. She had three chakra strings dedicated to it, unlike my one, which meant there was no use resisting her control. However on the flip side she just inspired a new tactic, one that would complete my strategy. 

I conjured three chakra needles and threw them at the clone, but she saw this attack coming, blocking them with three of her own. They all deflected and dissipitated. Well I knew that it would be harder than that to actually hit her, but I would have to distract her once again. Wait, distract. She distracted me earlier using a tactic, but there was no way she would fall for that trick. Well, who knows until you try.

"You think doing the same trick on me will work? I've used the strategy so both of us now knows what we can do. The trick to beat your opponent who is just like you is to use tactics you've created in this battle alone. That way you stay two steps ahead of them. Besides such a rudimentary trick, especially since you aren't even a puppeteer. You claim you aren't a puppet, but then you try to control others with your strings. How hypocritical!"

I couldn't believe my clone had been a mini-Satoshi in the making, who knew I could talk to so much? I dashed to the right and created the single handseal for Raiton: Gian. With a shocked expression the clone clumsily rushed to her feet, realizing the jutsu I was about to utilize. But with a smirk I moved my hands and quickly motioned to my ninja pouch and threw the bag of needles into the air. I saw her eye notice the quick motion, and she was already breaking to the right to dodge it and catch me from my side.

I threw it into the air and exploded it sooner than she would probably expect. It didn't gain any range, but the concentration on her area was greater. Of course she was able to escape it because she was already breaking to the right, but as she dashed out she didn't see the three chakra needles heading to her trajectory. Implanting themselves into her torso, they extended into my chakra threads, where they finally made contact with her. I sent a quick shock of lightning through to immobilize her immediate actions. With a quick wince her body froze. 

"It's over." A confident smile arose on my face. But Kirisaki Number Two wasn't having any of it. "It's over? Please, you have more damage then me and no definite way to kill me, if anything this will be a stalemate. But I don't think you realize your current physical situation. You're bleeding heavily and your pain is worse than mine. You'll fall before I do. Just accept your fate you little puppet!" My breathing started to become worse, but without any words I contorted my fingers closer to one another on both hands, twisting them counter-clockwise and clockwise respectively. 

The chakra threads imbeded into her torso twisted and wrapped around her body, as the sound of metal scrapping could be heard across the room. As the chakra threads wrapped around her body so had real wire with kunai's attatched to the end, flinging itself around her body. The three kunai's I threw across the room had been attatched to a wire connected by chakra threads I created earlier, and I was simply waiting to find an opening to wrap her up. For a split second I released my remaining chakra threads but used it to connect it to the three kunai surrounding her body. I pushed my fingers closer together and the kunais dug deep into her body, taking root making sure the wire wouldn't loosen. As she screamed out in pain she toppled over, unable to move any one portion of her body. I approached her, and with a menacing voice announced:

"There are no strings on me."
​


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2014)

_
[Family Affair]
[Kyo Minami]_​
The silence was thick between the younger cousins. As if someone threw a big blanket on them and left it there. Soma and Sosuke threw glances at the others, but even Kou seemed to be disheartened about the statement. Even if she knew it, it was something that people didn?t want to bring up, and plus her previous comment about the things she did to control herself were useless. Kyo didn?t know what to say next, but the words fell out his mouth.

?Her name was Edie Nakano?.Of the Nakano of Konaha.?

First it was the blank stares that he was greeted by but then slowly one by one, Kyo could tell that he had wrapped his own noose around his neck and pulled it.  Sosuke got up and cracked his knuckles as he looked down at Kyo. They were pissed, his aura was wrapping around Kyo and choking him, and slowly Kyo realized that his mouth was drying out. When he shot a look at Soma, she looked like she was mentally stabbing him repeatedly.

Kou and Keisuke whispered among them until Keisuke poked his head up, ?Whose Edie Nakano??

?And why should we care?? Kou added as she sat back in her seat, causing the two older cousins to sharply turn to them.

?Despite her standing, she is considered the spoiled princess of Konaha, and her father, well you can say money is his biggest influence.?  Soma explained before shooting a sharp glare at Kyo then patting Keisuke head, ?Being a part of the clan council you must know these things, relationships help others grow and become strong, but if the Fenikkusu get sued because our leader is a dumbass, then that?s other story.?

?Not only has that?It seemed like trash like to roll around with trash.? Sosuke interjected as he turned to Keisuke, ?It?s not like it was a Fuzen woman, which would highly preferred or at least a woman from black. ?

?Ew?.So you did a Konaha girl? Kyo?That?s nasty!? Kou said as she covered her mouth with her hand, and looked at Kyo the same way housewives would look at a woman who had slept around, ?I can?t believe you?You trash the family name! I?m hurt!?

?Shut it Kou!?

Though that eased up the tension in the air, they were smiling and laughing. At his expense but it was better to see them so tense. Kyo sighed as he knew deep within his heart his family was his weak spot. That was why he was trying so hard, though it wasn?t only him, as he looked around the room. He knew that they were all trying their hardest for the sake of the family and the village. 

?Alright I thought this was share time, Soma, Kou, and Sosuke. Let?s hear your moment when you started the change.? Kyo said as he stuck his nose in the air, ?You head commands you too.?

?I want to punch him in the face?? Kou grumble as she clenched her fist, though she sighed and clenched her and leaned back a bit, ?I had just gone to a new grade level, and there was this girl that moved from somewhere in white. I didn?t care enough to remember, but I know she had a shit attitude, like they all do, and she decided to pick on me.?

Kou relaxed as she leaned up to face the ceiling, ?I told the teachers, but they couldn?t do anything. I told my friends, but they told me to just ignore her. I tried really hard to but, she was so damn persistent.? 

?So one day, I was eating lunch with my friends, and the next thing I know I was drenched in milk.?

?Someone was bullying you?? Kyo leaned forward as he looked at Kou

Sosuke and Keisuke leaned forward too, ?And you didn?t say anything??

?I lived in Kiri! Do you know how long a trip from Suna to Kiri takes?? She laughed

Soma was the one to speak up, ?No that doesn?t matter, we could have easily met in Fuzen, and bordered a train to Kiri, and it doesn?t matter how long it takes. We would have been there.?

?And we would have squashed that shit!? Keisuke added, ?No matter where you are, or how far you are, we?ll come!?

Kou smiled as she shook her head, ?Let me finish my story!? She complained, but Kyo could tell that she was happy, she wouldn?t stop smiling, and tears seemed to threaten to run down her face. 

?So after that my friends instantly came to my defense, but I couldn?t hear anything. They were arguing and yelling really loud, but it?s like I went in this trance. I turned around, and grabbed her pretty face, slammed it on the ground. I wanted to teach her a lesson, that was what I was thinking?I wanted to teach her a lesson in respect?So I took her head and shoved it in the ground so many times, that I couldn?t tell what was blood or what was the mud. I rub her nose so deep within the ground, I had broken it.?

Kou shrugged her shoulders before looking back at them, ?And the weird thing is after that I was so happy, but the clan wasn?t.?

?I remember that day, the clan was throwing a fit, and I swore you were going to move here.? Kyo said recounting the day his mother was arguing with the elders. ?The elders wanted you to move back home, but mom was like no.?

?Yeah Rena came to visit me after that, and when I came home, I started to participate in the hunts with Soma and Sosuke.? Kou looked at the two older cousins, ?That helped a lot...?


----------



## Olivia (Aug 5, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Chunin Exams: Finality of Death

It was almost a complete turn-around from earlier, where she had me down on the ground a total of three times. This had been the first time she was actually down, and there seemed to be no escaping for her. She tried to struggle but I sent a shock of lightning down the threads to electrocute her body. She became stunned once again and her body fell limp as the kunai dug even deeper inside. I leaned down towards her, getting another wire from my bag. Stringing it out slowly I could feel a hesitation in her breathing. 

"As I admitted earlier, we both don't want to finality of death. We're both scared of that eternal end, and so that's why it's a good thing we can live as we do! So how about it? Why don't we just-"

What stopped her little speech hadn't been a verbal interruption, but the estranged look on my face. After what she had tried doing, after claiming she wanted to see how we could die, should would try to beg for her life? How pitiful. I never knew I could grovel as such, but perhaps it's the situation. I wouldn't want to die like this either. I would want to die protecting my friends. Granted where I die doesn't change a whole lot, but it would mean more to me then dying on the cement floor.

I completely strung out the rest of the wire, tying it tightly around her neck. It was a very strange situation. It looked weird because I had a very think wire coiling around what looked like my neck. Then next I would see blood gurge and gargle from the open wound. It set me back, but I never loosened my grip. With a deep breath I sent an electric current through the wire, lightly cutting through the first few layers of skin on her neck. My look a like closed her eyes, almost as if she were accepting her fate.

"You say you have no strings on you, but you're still being controlled. You can't help but be a puppet to fate. But whatever, do your worst."

Her hands balled up, almost as if she were anticipating the intense pain that were to follow. But hopefully it would be quick and overwith. I pulled both sides of the wire and the lightning sliced through her neck, tissues, and bone as if it were nothing. I watched as her, no, my head, rolled over the ground, and her hands on her body relaxed from their tense position. So did this prove that cutting off my head would kill me? If that's the case then I really wasn't immortal, was I?

"FUUUUCK"

Screamed the head lying face down towards the ground. My ears spiked up as I heard her voice pitch out into the near empty room. No way, she was still alive? This meant that even after my head comes off I can still be alive? How? How did this make any sense? Luckily it seemed she couldn't control her body. With a quick reaction I brought my needle sword back to my hand using a chakra string, and then brought it down through her skull. I stabbed it multiple times to make certain.

"Ghhhhhhh...."

The girl moaned. With a quick motion I turned her bisected her around and noticed that I had stabbed her threw her eyes and threw her forhead, but she was still alive. I was immortal to every sense of the word wasn't I? Well it didn't appear I had much of a choice. I took out a kunai, opened her mouth and cut off her tongue so she could no longer speak. Afterwords I carved down her jaw and pried it off so she could no longer movie it. Then I crushed her nose so she couldn't wiggle it to show that she was still alive. Finally I took the kunai and repeatidly stabbed her in the face, until nothing was recognizable, but no end came in sight.

"Just die! Please die!"

I pleaded constantly, until I ran out of strength. Tears poured from my eyes as I found my limbs collapse. There was no point in conitnuing, she may still be alive, but there was no way she could show it. I cut off her jaw and damaged her face so much that there was no reactivity that could be done. Until they cancelled the jutsu she would continue to live in complete agony. But I couldn't do anything to ease her pain, all I could do was cry. The proctor jumped down, questioning:

"She's surely dead but for some reason she isn't reverting to her natural state. This seal was probably defective. Regardless you have won your match. Go rest up."

It was strange he didn't comment on the sounds she made earlier, but maybe that's because he assumed I made them. We did share the same voice after all. He made the proper handseals and both portions of her body started to deform. Good, at least she wouldn't be in pain any longer. But still, this confirmed my worst fears. I couldn't die no matter how hard I tried. Hell people can torture me for an eternity, remove my jaw like I did to her, stab my eyes out, and there will be no way for me to retaliate. I'd live forever in pain with no escape. The more I thought about it the more the eternity in darkness sounded appealing. With a grunt the esteemed Kitty jumped down from the bleachers and stood by me. She announced:

"Come on, let's get out of here."

She grabbed me by the wrist but I didn't budge. I felt so powerless, maybe she was right. Maybe I was a puppet to fate. But if that were the case then there's no use in even trying, life will lead me one way or another anyways. With a deep breath the well endowed women dragged me out of the room and sat me on the nearest bench. Once I sat down she took her gloved hand and slapped me, taking no mind to my large open wound on my chest.

"What the hell was that in there?"
​


----------



## Kei (Aug 5, 2014)

_
[Family Affair]
[Kyo Minami]​_

?Alright who turn is it next?? 

Kyo asked before looking at his two older cousins, ?Who do you think should go next?? he turned his attention to Kou and Keisuke, their smiles slowly morphed into something inhuman, and Sosuke knew that they weren?t going to leave him nor Soma alone if they ran away. Kyo realized that he wasn?t his cheeks had begun to hurt, and that the sun was setting. How long have he been sitting here talking to them? How long since it?s been since he smiled so hard? Kyo felt himself chuckle as Kou finally raised her hands and decided.

?I want to hear Soma?s story!? She said as she looked at the oldest person in the room, ?Sorry cousin, but sharing is caring, and don?t you care for us??

Kou pouted her lips and began to sniff as if her nose was clogged, ?Come on share!?

?I vote for Soma.? Keisuke added causing Soma to turn around so fast that Kyo was scared that his body was going to snap in two, ?What I thought it?d be interesting.?

?Sleep lightly little cousin?Sleep lightly.? Sosuke warned as he stared deep within Keisuke soul, but the youngest just shrugged his shoulders before leaning back on his arms.

?It seems we have a tie, I also vote for Sosuke.?  Soma said looking directly at Sosuke,  ?We?ve been going from youngest to oldest, it should only be right that you go next.?

Sosuke smiled weakly as he turned away from Soma, ?Betrayal from my own family member no less, I would say I am hurt, but at the same time I expected this. So that is why I vote for you Soma?.?

Soma eyes widen but slowly she relaxed, she smiled at Soma as he stood his ground. 

?Why my darling Sosuke? Isn?t it best to go in the order we were going in?? She asked him, and slowly the lighting began to rumble inside the room. The younger ones could tell a storm was brewing and none of them were going to make it out alive. 

Sosuke ignored her and turned to Kyo, ?You are the head and will be the tie breaker, and wouldn?t you want to know about Soma? I promise it is a much interesting tale than what I could ever tell you.?

?Is this going to turn into a fight?? Keisuke asked Kou, who only shook her head and shrugged her shoulders.

?Looks like it.?

Kyo smiled as he looked at the two, but Soma shook her head.

?Kyo, respect the order, and have Sosuke go first.? She suggested before looking at Sosuke, ?It?s only right since we started an order, we follow it through.?

?There was no order, it just happened to be that way, and so we have no need to follow an invisible order you placed in front of us. ? Sosuke argued back before closing his eyes, and taking a deep sigh, ?Or do you not want everyone to know about that??

Everyone eyes widen as they turned to Soma, ?It?s okay, I understand, if you don?t want to share anything about that.?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha [Chunin Exams 3rd stage - Mirror Battle]*

_*Dire Situation*​_As both boys reach the center they engage in a taijutsu fight. At the same time throwing their left fists only to be stopped by the other?s right palm. The black-haired teens stared into each other?s orbs for a few moments as the place became completely silent, not a single movement coming from them during seconds until they finally broke contact as the real Akaya  sent a left hook to the clone?s liver, and as a reply the copy lowered his arm making his elbow block his counterpart?s strike before sending a left hook towards the original?s face, which was blocked by the boy?s forearm. Then bending his body to his right until he was capable of touching the floor, the clone stands on his hands as he starts to spin throwing a barrage of kicks that the original started to block and dodge with some difficulty. Ducking and delivering a circular kick, the young Uchiha manages to put his foe out of balance before taking one of the legs and launch him into the air.

"Putting distance between us...are you trying to lose on purpose?"the clone replied as in the middle of his flight he performed handseals only for a moment later release a strea of flames which mid way adopted the form of a bird. In front of the approaching danger Akaya jumped towards his right"I wouldn?t do that if i were... oh wait, I *AM* you"what the jinchuuriki saw there were a pair of paper bombs consuming themselves. Joining his hands together, the anbu creates a shadow clone behind himself, which takes his arms and then rockets the bot in the same direction of the falling clone. As his kick collides against the cross shaped defense of his opponent, the explosion takes place annihilating the clone and creating a dense smoke screen which become thicker once both boys,now separated, threw a bunch of smoke bombs to the ground. Again no sound was heard in the middle of the battle field until...

*BOOM!!*

Another explosion took place as two shadows were fired from within the cloud crashing against the walls. An instant later the two silhouettes stood in a strange four legged stance before running in the same direction with a parallel trajectory, even jumping and running like that along the walls, both kids stopped and then leaped forward to cause an aereal clash both with a kunai in mouth. As they cross over to the opposite side, both of them land while showing one a cut on his cheek, the smile in his face as the other one has the kunai stuck on his shoulder."Without the beast?s chakra you can?t recover, the damage caused by that lizard two days ago hasn?t healed yet and you didn?t accept help from the idiot blonde and then, before the medical team could heal you, you escaped from the place. You are a fucking scaredy cat."is what the clone said while watching Akaya taking out the kunai from his body as his clothes began to darken due to the red liquid that started to come out from his wound.

"Shut your trap hole and fight, fucktard."

Propelling themselves towards the burnt ground, both Uchiha clashed unleashing a barrage of kicks, punches and elbows. Dodging, blocking, deflecting, landing hits. For about ten seconds, the heated exchange continued with both guys fighting on even grounds. A right fist lands on Akaya?s cheek causing his body to move along due to the strength of the impact but at the same time, the original landed his left knee right in the belly of his opposite and then taking the head of the clone, the jinchuriki began to hit repeatedly with his knee with each hit he feels how his opponents face deforms in the moment of the impact until a horrid cracking sound is heard. Shamefully the sound didn?t come from the already bleeding nose of the copy but from the original?s body. The foe?s fist was desperately being sunk into his ribs, the ribs that he damaged during the fight against the dragon. The pain provoked Akaya to stop his attack allowing A2 to strike with an uppercut. It was less than a second but Akaya?s brain disconnected from his body as he lost consciousness for a minimum amount of time giving the clone an opening to unleash the White Tiger?s Dance on him.

A storm of hits fell upon the fourteen-year-old Uchiha as in that very moment he was not better than a punching bag. As he was getting pummeled, he tried to follow the rhythm and block some hits but hsi effort was futile. As he tried to reply back with a right punch, his attack simply was deflected as his head was pulled down and a knee was received by his face before being raised from the floor with and upper cut and then a kick to his chin would send him meters up in the air. Charging chakra in his feet, the clone jumps reaching with his left knee the tight defense of an injured Uchiha who noticing the movements of what would become the Lion?s Combo, twisted his body enchanging hits in mid air before using the back of his fist to hit the back of his copy?s head sending him to the ground. 

Recovering from the hit, A2 stands and quickly makes hand seals. From his mouth about six fire balls directed towards the anbu. While falling, the real Akaya opened his arms launching two kunai with string tied, to the walls and pulling from them his body moved to one side dodging the projectiles  although one hit the string burning it and causing the boy to fall again. "Gotcha"a new sequence of seals create a flame on  the ground below the real Akaya. The fire taking the form of a dragon?s head about to eat him warns the examinee of the technique being used and forces his body to spin at high speed for the last five meters of his fall. Getting caught by the flame beast head, Akaya uses the passing fang to break through the floor.

For a third time silence makes itself present. Concentrating on his senses, the fake Uchiha tries to locate his opponent. It is then that he opens his eyes in shock while three tornadoes come out from the floor from three different angles before before trying to trap him in the middle among the three. Quickening his chakra molding, the boy escapes the attack by using the Flaming Blitz before using a bunch of smoke bombs to cover himself, it took three seconds that the three Akaya?s took to recover from the first failed attack, then using the same triple passing fang they hurried towards the smoke cloud. It was then that the sound of powerful flames reached their ears and then three tornadoes made of flames were fired from within the cloud. The six attacks collide and fight for dominance for an instance before the normal ones would be overpowered by the fire ones.

Only two bodies remaining, the antagonizing being and the _original_ one. They both with bis smirks crossing their faces but there was something odd. The one who seemed to be the original Akaya had explosive tags on his shirt as he held on to the clone.

*Ka-Boom!!*

Another explosion occurs in mid air... and then...

*Crack!!*

Destroying the scenery even more, Akaya came out from the floor with his cross defense, flames coming out from the place he just popped up. The boy?s expression showed a bit of pain while clear burn marks could be seen on his clothes and skin. From the same hole he came out, a shower of kunai and shuriken got him as he could only stay there and endur. Falling to the ground while bleeding he can see how the clone, the one who was created with that tag, came out from the same place with cuts and wounds all over his body but still in better condition.

"Damn..."

"I told you, you can?t win."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2014)

Mion

The wheat and the chaff were now separated and they were left with about 40 templar trainees, all under the age of 20, as per the requirements. Of them, only 25% would survive the training, leaving but 10 functioning Templars out of the potential 150 children and young adults. 110 of them did not survive the baptism, of course many were under the age of 4 that died, but there can be no allowances. She certainly was not given any when she was baptised at such a young age; perhaps 6…she was never actually certain as to when she was brought in – in fact her life as a child was always blurry, not that it mattered; living in the past was like driving a car whilst looking in your rearview -  eventually you’ll crash. The pits were full of bodies that could not cope. Most died of infection, which was tragic; Konoha‘s church had a great deal of medical facilities and were known for healing the poor, but this church out in the middle of nowhere had the bare minimum. In fact had it not been for the Sensei’s intervention it was almost certain that Mion would have perished under the intense torture she had been put through. It was something that she remedied after seeing so many potentials fall victim to nature – all the funds taken as tribute to Jashin were used for buying medical supplies, though the ones at the Hinowa hospital would tide them over for a while. 

She was fairly inexperienced as a leader and had appointed some advisors, though given her stature (one they had given her), they simply nodded in agreement to any suggestion she put out, thinking that it was the Word of Jashin Himself. Whilst that power may be intoxicating, and make no mistake, for the first few days it was, Mion had gotten over it quickly. She had to, or else she would fall prey to the what the Head Priest did. Living out here in the forest – plentiful food and water, in relative luxury, and having an army of slaves do whatever the fuck you wanted them to. That’s how the Head priest saw them – slaves; but Mion kept in mind that they were children of Jashin, her brothers and sisters, she could not take advantage of them. Well not lightly anyway.

The Templars had rested and Mion had been showing the other priests a few simple tricks. Due to the lack of medical supplies the focus was now on training for stamina and chakra reserve. Something that Mion would also take part in. Climbing trees for fruit, chasing small animals – these tasks were much more rewarding than simple running around a track, like Mion was subjected to in Konoha. Goals always made people more motivated. She wasn’t against sports either, though she wasn’t one for it – it did build a sense of camaraderie between the followers. She was also pleased that because of her kindness she was well respected. It’s like they finally understood – once you were part of Jashin you were part of the family. There were more and more genuine converts and they began actively participating in the religious classes. This little church was certainly buzzing.

A few asked why they couldn’t just go back home. Mion had told them that the answer would be apparent in time – certainly now they were more attune to her reasoning. TV, computers, music – all of them were distractions; “Let yourselves become bored” is what Mion had preached in one sermon. They did just that and soon they were being creative, bettering themselves and even pushing their limits on pain tolerance - voluntarily. They were understanding the way of Jashin. They were a good bunch and the church had never been filled with so much brightness – or so she was told. It was another step into making sure that the next village fell without those pesky morals getting in the way.

Indeed, that was a problem. She had started them off slowly. Killing for their food. If they didn’t kill they wouldn’t eat. A harsh lesson but eventually all of them submitted to it. Once that line had been crossed it was a case of convincing them that it was equally as necessary to kill other humans that would not submit to Jashin. The baptism was crucial for that. Mion had studied enough psychology to know that the mind needed some sort of justification for any sort of event. Something to make sense of a senseless world. Going through the pain and then showing them the brighter side of Jashin gave them the belief that they were meant to be here – that going against the Will of Jashin was utterly wrong. Some of the victims dying of infection had been killed by the new recruits. They were rewarded, whilst the disobedient were punished. Soon they fell in line.


Daigo was their next stop and she had a decent enough force to take the marginally larger town. The Templars and herself would be enough to take it with a bit of a struggle but the new recruits would make it easier. Mion smiled contently. This was going just spendidly.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2014)

The Chuunin Exams
Final Battle
Ran Furoshima​

How long had it been going on now, just for how long had Ran been playing? He couldn?t tell anymore, he was growing weary, his fingers had begun to bleed and his shamisen was soaking in it. Perhaps he had no real skill as a ninja yet, but he was still young, still just a gennin in his stages of learning. He wanted to break down this world from its position though? he wanted to bring a true peace to everyone.  There was a time for Ran, as his fingers blazed down his instrument and he continued to play as hard as he could. 

  He?d changed instruments on his clones multiple times now, flute and guitar, now they were enjoying a serene mix of shamisen, guitar and one clone merely beating and clapping on his shamisen, guitar and  ground. Ran2 was in similar state, Ran could see it, he knew that he would keep going, he would keep fighting? there was no way this rock off would end without the both of them being left unable to move their left hands for the next few days? though, Ran?s clone would simply pop.

  If Ran continued on like this, if he let this end the logical way, if he followed his heart, he would pass out? he?d been using his chakra to keep his clones active and alive with how much pressure he was putting on them. But, he needed to win, there was only one way to do that and stay true to himself? he had to keep playing, until he passed out or his clone did. But that wasn?t going to happen; Ran thought to himself, it was never going to end in his favor. 

  There was only one way to make this match end in his favor, to betray his very core rules? He would need to attack his own clone, but how could he do that? he wanted to end battles without violence, but maybe? there are times when you must use violence for the sake of completing your mission. Use every tool at your disposal; use every means and method?  Maybe, there was a way, a way even he wouldn?t expect himself to use? 

  There it was Ran?s chance for victory, his clone wouldn?t consider it, and it was against Ran?s very nature? he clone would never think to use such a method. The smirk formed across Ran?s face, Ran2 didn?t suspect anything off, and it was a rock off, something both of them enjoyed. It was a battle of music, joy and happiness were abounding in Ran2 right now, and he was doing something he loved. He wouldn?t suspect he himself would betray that very ideology. 














  Ran one took this moment, the moment he saw in himself, that thought pattern, he knew it well. ?SOUND CLONE!? Ran strummed his Shamisen, he shouted sound clone, but he really just used a bunshin, he left one of his sound clones behind to act as him, leaping in with his other clone and having the bunshin follow. Ran2 strummed his shamisen as well, ?Sound clone!? He tried to use the jutsu, but his chakra was too low for real sound clones? he had been keeping the others alive with his chakra after all. ?S?shit?? The bunshins popped as they hit Ran2, the other sound clones popping as well as Ran1?s shamisen slammed down on his opponents head. 

  The sound echoed through the room, a massive CRACK!  ?In this world ah ninja? sometimes? you have to do something you hate, you gotta break from what is comfortable for yah. You have to take up the sword, to save the sheep.? With that, the clone slowly began to fade away, Ran?s bloody left hand holding his Shamisen. ?Weakin your enemy? exhaust him... and then strike when ya can. That is a ninja.?


----------



## Kuno (Aug 6, 2014)

*King of the Beasts...

Kyra...*

So there it was, one moment Dante wanted to be the leader then the next he was feeling her up.  Oh how she wanted to break every bone in his body.  It may have looked innocent to those around them, simply handing over the paper that held the information on the job but Kyra had felt his fingers wiggle around when he shoved the paper between her breasts.  He would feel pain later, pain he had no idea existed.  

Unfortunately this wasn't the time to think about that.  Where the shinobi stood before her just moments before now stood the beast that they were suppose to rescue.  Rescue?  That?  They were the ones in need of rescuing.  They were the ones that faced death in the face and, well, ran.  The same putrid breath blew past Kyra when the beast huffed in confusion that had been screamed at her earlier.  This would not do.

“Here kitty, kitty, kitty...”  Kyra stuck her hand toward the creature hoping she would lose it but her mind had already begun to think of a replacement.  She really needed to figure out how not to become so distracted.  Instead of thinking about the keepers at the zoo or those with cats, Tink thought about the people at the park with their dogs.  'It can't be much different...' she thought to herself, though half of her mind was already planning the new robotic hand.

“Nice kitty.  Nice kitty...”  A confused look crossed the lion's face.  “That's a good Mr. Peepers.  Good kitty...”  A low rumbling came from the creature causing Tink's body to tense but he didn't do anything yet.  Tilting its head the beast moved forward hesitantly and sniffed at the girl's hand.  The hand that had been holding the paper so it had the scent of Cherry on it.

After what seemed to be hours but was only seconds, Mr. Peepers rubbed his giant head against her hand.  “G-good kitty...”  She began to rub the heavy mane that draped around him and ran her hands down his back.  He arched his back and his tail went up, the rumbling noise seemed to continue.  “H-hey I got th-this...”  Kyra started to smile, it seemed that Mr Peepers only wanted some attention.

Stretching before flopped down on the ground on to his side he looked up at Kyra adoringly.  “That's a good kitty.”  Her voice was firmer with more confidence now.  Her hands began to scratch the lion all over even moving toward his stomach.  In the back of her mind she heard the intake of breath.

“Don't touch its stomach.”  Kyra didn't know who uttered the phrase, it was quiet and obviously wanting to drag attention to themselves.  It didn't matter, it was to late.  Kyra still thinking about the dogs at the park scratched the cats belly.

Every one of the big cats claws extended from its large velvet paws and swiped at her.  “Never touch a cat's stomach!”  She heard someone yell, someone that seemed to be getting farther away with each syllable.

“Thanks for the warning!”  Tink screamed in anger, jumping back just in time to only receive a few shallow claw marks on her arm.  “Damn.”  Her head whipped back and forth and she thrust the paper in Ran's mouth.  “Your turn!”  She yelled, not stopping to look, she was quickly on Dante's heels.  Not even concerned if he was ready or not.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 6, 2014)

*Marietta*

*Chunin Exams: Final Stage IV*
_Doppelganger Showdown_

With the end of the terrifying encounter with the mythical beast of legend, now began the final leg of the exams for all remaining participants. From inside the gathering hall, as Marietta looked around, there didn't appear to be too many left; in fact, it seemed to be down to a handful of them.  An inkling of curiosity seeped into her mind as she notice that the boy not only didn't compete in any of the exams period, but Masami was also strangely absent. On the surface it would've been best to just come to the natural assumption that she had failed the last part of the exam, thus was disqualified; however, in the back of her mind that thought didn't really click well with her. She had been acting strange ever sense her run in with that family member of her, and after they exited the forest of death, she was completely unresponsive to anything. 

It was something to ponder as she walked behind a proctor to her to the chambers where this next part would commence. 

_“I’d better tell that boy next time I see him.”_ 

A door slide open with a creak letting in a beam of light that came off the fixtures that hung above. Design wise it was pretty dull and boring, some ugly greenish gray walls that stood a great deal of height above her, the entire area was circular in shape, and surrounded with a black gate, to protect the audience. Camera’s hung in every corner of the room, so there would be full view of the action for everyone to see. 

“Just like all the others, look at this, making a spectator sport out of dangers we’re put through. I don’t understand the appeal of this. Much too different than back home.” 

While noting to herself the stark differences between her home and her current place of residence, a loud of echo of an opening door called Marietta’s attention to a hollowed out portion of the upper section, with a single chair set  out. It looked like she had finally arrived, this was where her one and only spectator would be watching after practically groveling for her to invite her to watch. She wasn't going to admit it, but as the footsteps grew louder down the hall of the open door, it gave her a bit of a relief to have at-least on person there for her. 

“Please, Miss. You can’t just go running off like that. Stop!” 

“Hahahahahaha, this is so cool. Forests, then Dragons and now clones? *OH MY GAWD*! This place is *RIDICULOUSLY* awesome.” 

The sounds of footsteps grew in their haste with an overexcited voice calling out from down the corridor of the open door. The voice of an examiner was plagued with exhaustion as he called with concern for the “Miss” to stop running and slow down while trying to keep up with her. Then, but a few seconds later, an obscured image bursted through the doorway and ran around the the entire arena, many times over, like a hellion at break neck speed all the while talking way to fast for anyone to really comprehend anything that was coming out of the person’s mouth with short pauses in-between.

“OhmygawdthisissoawesomeIcan’tbelieveIgettosithereandwatchthis. IhadtoparticallybegcuganotoletmecomeinhereandwatchthisbutshedidandI’msogladthatshedid. Thiswillbethecoolestthingeversincewewenttotheparadebackhomeafewyearsback. Ican’twaitfortisto*STAAAAAAART*!” 

The proctor that followed behind couldn't make heads or tails of the incomprehensible gibberish that was being spouted as he looked on completely confused. The blur of speed, after running on high for another five or six minutes, had made another round half way across the room before suddenly vaulting over the railing and clean across to the other side where her chair. 

“Ah, Marietta-san, your family, Lucia has arrived…as if it wasn't already obvious.” 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Lucia




The young girl landed on the other side with an usual softness as she finally took a moment to take in everything around her. Her head darted around the room in a similar manner to the marathon she had just got through running before her face warped into that of a grimace as she finally took in everything around her. 

“Wow, I mean, take a look at this place. It’s like the same color as the bathroom after Uncle Adriano finishes reading the Sunday paper, complete shit.” 

“Lucia.” 

Lucia’s faced perked up as she ran over to the railing and looked down to see Marietta standing in the dead center with her arms folded. 

“Marietta. Hiiiiiii.” She waved warmly, nearly falling over the railing as the nearby examiner ran to pull her up. 

“Hey, watch your mouth, you hear me?” 

“O-kay.” 

“And sit-down.” 

“O-kay.” 

The younger of the familial blood bounding off, with no objection, and plopped right down onto the cushy chair that was sat her for her. Her legs swinging over the edge, barely touching the ground, as she rocked happily with seemingly no care. Wiping a sweat from his brow, the proctor exited the room before reappearing not to long afterward at the top, on a center balcony. In his hand was the tag with the branded ‘clone’ name on it. The tag was was thrown down to the floor followed by a single seal of activation. A plasmic white goo flowed from out the seal like a blob, bubbling and growing, before it became like an elastic substance, shaping itself into the image of the firecracker of Konoha with the final aesthetics being it taking on the exact same color as she. 

Both kunoichi stood across from one another with their arms folded and the same no nonsense looked etched to their face. A perfect doppelganger, so perfect in fact, that it was able to mimic the sigh she let out in unison as Marietta shook her head and then looked on with annoyance, knowing how difficult this was going to be for her. 

_ “Col tempo la foglia di gelso diventa seta.”_ (_"Time and patience change the mulberry leaf to satin."_)
​


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2014)

Kuno said:


> *King of the Beasts...
> *
> ?Thanks for the warning!?  Tink screamed in anger, jumping back just in time to only receive a few shallow claw marks on her arm.  ?Damn.?  Her head whipped back and forth and she thrust the paper in Ran's mouth.  ?Your turn!?  She yelled, not stopping to look, she was quickly on Dante's heels.  Not even concerned if he was ready or not.














The Life of a clone.... 
Such a harsh world we see...
Paper jammed in mouth...​Ran Clone 1

The sound clone stood there, paper jabbed into his mouth... "This tastes like boobs..." He thought to himself. "Boobs... and cherry's perfume.. Oh hey! Cherry's perfume!" The clone ran quickly pulled the note from his mouth. "Hey! Ya'll! Where Ya'll at!" He looked around for the other two but they were no where to be found. "Oh... shit..."

The massive lion reach fourth to attack the clone, "HOF IF Ivf gof sumfin foh uh!" Ran leaped to the side and ripped the paper from his mouth. "Seriously... its like... boob sweat.. and.. perfume.. huh, did i just eat whore paper?" Ran looked at the paper, "Hey this is the mission... oh..." He turned to look at the massive Lion roaring to the sky, releasing a pillar of flames and bursting a hole in the ceiling of the mall. "Sweet bippy that's not good." 

----

Ran Clone 2

"Yeah im lookin for that cherry perfume. ya know, the one cherry uses?" Ran c2 looked around the perfume shop as the workers cowered behind the counters. "SIR THERE IS A LION LOOSE IN THE MALL!!!" Ran c2 blinked, "Yeah? I know... but i really need this perfume, see if i don't get it, i can't stop that there lion." "TAKE IT!!!!!" The shop workers threw boxes of the perfume at Ran c2 and ran out of the store like mad. "Oh hey... i can keep some of these and sell em..." 

Ran c2 quickly rushed out of the store, carrying about ten boxes of perfume with him. "Oi! Clone 1 Clone 3! I got the perfume!" Ran c2 shouts as loud as he can, but clone 1 and 3 are no where to be found. "Damn it... now i'm gonna have to find the original me all on my own... probably outside, peeping on some girls."

----

Clone 3 

"I'll take three dango, four of the takoyaki and one bowl of ramen." Ran c3 stood at the food court, but there were no workers around. "Oi! anyone here? Service? Hello?" Ran c3 scratched the back of his head and sighed. "Guess i'll just be going then..." He sighed and started to walk back through the mall and he could hear in the distance, "I got the perfume." 

"Oh hey he got the perfume!!!" Clone three rushed off to try and catch up to the second clone version of himself. "I'mma comin!!!! Don't start without meeee!!!!" He rushed as quickly as he could. "Bout damn time we get this mission over with!!!" 

----

Original Ran

Ran was waiting outside the mall, because, well, screw that noise. The crowd inside was growing restless, people were running out of the mall screaming and yelling and panicking and dancing, well not really dancing but Ran had imagined it in his head a little... "Hey ain't that Dante?" The young hyuuga burst past Ran without a second thought, "Huh, yeah it was.." Ran blinked a bit as Tink rushed past him as well. "Hey, ain't that... huh..." As Ran stood there contemplating what just happened, he himself ran past. 

"Oi! The hell!?" Ran shouted at his clone. "SORRY! I GOTTA GO RETURN TINKS BOOB PAPER!!!" Ran blinked a bit, "Boob paper...?" Ran stood there, curiously for a few seconds before the massive roar broke him from his own little world. "Oh damn... he ain't a very happy kitty..." Ran ducked into an alley as the angry lion tore out of the mall and started to destroy anything in his path on his way to Ran, Tink and Dante. 

"Oi!!! me!!!" Ran c2 rushed out of the mall and threw a box towards Ran. "Got us a buncha perfume!" Ran C2 smiled, "Good work!" Ran smirked, placing his hands on his shamisen and releasing a single stroke. "HENGE!" With one chord Ran was transformed into Cherry, "Now then, for the perfume." Ran sprayed himself with a few spurts and started to rush after the lion. "Go and put those at home~" Ran waved, "Oh? right.. better drop em off at home." 

Ran c3 rushed out and smirked at Ran c2 "Hey there." SMACK!!! "You damn bastard!!! i called for yah!!" Ran c3 grabbed his head. "Ow... that hurt..." Ran c2 shook his head. "Didn't do enough to pop yah! Now legs get goin! we gotta drop these off!" Ran c3 nodded. "Okay.. okay..."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2014)

*Kagami - mirror battle.*

As a shinobi....she had to fight! She was actually brought into the arena in a wheelchair a mere 3 days after her experience with the dragon. They had managed to fix her lungs and a lot of her more severe injuries but was nowhere near 100%. In fact she was nowhere near 75%. But she knew what this was - this was a test of determination from her father. He wanted her to quit, to lead an ordinary life. She was not going to get out done. Not by anyone.

The examiners looked at her as she sat in the chair and wearily got up. She straightened her back and gritted her teeth in pain. What was it that Mion said about pain? It was just your brain telling you something was wrong - just acknowledge it and move on. Easy to say - because if it was just like your body telling you something was wrong then it did so in the most irritating way; like some sort of high pitched screaming girl talking about how the price of cheese was too high.

"Are you sure you want to...."

"Just bring me out and let's have this over with." Kagami growled. She was not in the mood for pleasantries. She was in pain and refused the morphine or any sort of pain reducing drug. Why? Because her dad had offered it to her. She wasn't sure if she hated him or not. When did things get so bad between them? Ever since he mentioned the arranged marriage bullshit.

Idly she remembered when she was 5. It was a distant memory but she used to latch on to his back and he used to tear around the house in 'super speed mode'. She remembered being happy. Happy....

The examiners left Kagami alone, looking back in a concerned manner - it was their Princess after all. Still, the clone appeared and it was, as expected she was  perfectly healthy and had a real killing intent about her. Even so, she paused as she looked at the bandaged and beaten original.

"What the hell happened to you?"

"Dragon. I got ate by it and...yeah." Kagami didn't elaborate on the rest of the story. Even though the press should not have been there, it was obvious that he wanted her humiliated enough to give up her role as a shinobi. "Look, our dad is trying to humiliate me. You know how it is. He doesn't want me to be a shinobi."

The press were all over that. Screw it, if she was getting humiliated then the great Daimyo would be too.

"I...wish I could care. Really - I know what shit you're going through but I don't care. I want to but..." the clone seemed confused but pulled out a kunai. "Sorry Kagami - I'm just compelled to kill you. I mean me....uh..."

Kagami nodded and pulled out her own kunai and threw it with all her might, to the gasps of the press. It missed by a good few feet. The clone did the same. It also missed. This went on for a good few minutes, the wall littered with kunai stuck to it and groans emanating from the gallery. 

"Hey! Kunai throwing is not my strong suit! Don't be so disrespectful!" the clone and Kagami said in unison and then smiled at each other before leaping towards one another, slamming their heads against each other.

"I meant that!" They both said, again in unison as they rubbed their heads.

"Paralyzing jutsu!" both of them said at the same time. both of them were stuck in place and stared at each other. After a couple of minutes the jutsu ended and they both looked at each other and sighed. Kagami bit her bottom lip. How was she meant to beat someone who thought like her? Maybe think of something random. Totally random. Baboons? No, Bananas. Bananas eating baboons. On a hammock!

"BaboonBananaHammock!" They both said in unison and then stomped their collective feet in a tantrum. They were equally matched - though that was not true and Kagami knew it. She had less stamina, less chakra and more injuries. Kagami was destined to lose this badly - but what the hell could she do about it?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 7, 2014)

*Mirror Battle, III*

*Ren Houki*

Soon after the blast set in, the cloud of smoke and dust dispersed from the wind. Behind it, revealed a triangular screen of light blue chakra, with a lantern at each point. "Just kidding. You didn't think that would _actually_ work did you? What a woefully embarrassing replica you are," it said, shaking it's head, a hand reaching in towards it's equipment pouch. Though, Ren could not yet see through the veil. Then, the barrier faded - like rainfall on a window - and a kunai shot through it towards Ren. As it neared, the explosive tag wrapped around the handle fizzled with sparks and...

The air exploded with a thunderous roar, renewed with a fresh round of soot as ash rained down. Through the haze, Ren Houki burst through. His face was dusty and parts of his new outfit were singed by the flames, but he disregarded all that. Appearances were not the priority at the moment. With a shunshin at the midpoint between the two, he blinked into his clone's vision. "_You're_ the fake, moron," said Ren. His left foot pivoted, bringing the weight of his body into the right leg, which proceeded to slam itself into the clone's face. 

But this was not enough to make the second Ren lose balance - at least, not completely. It slid back dangerously, only fully regaining it's bearings a few moments later. Though it looked strangely unaffected by the whole thing, despite the budding bruise on it's cheek. In fact, it looked _amused_."Am I, though? By what merit am I the fake? I have everything you have, if not even _more_," it said coolly. "As someone who was made specifically to screw around with you, I know things about you that you'd be otherwise afraid to confront," the clone gave a condescending smile.

Ren stayed silent for a moment, but the clone only took this as an invitation to continue his taunting. It very much doubted there would be much opportunity for it later on in the fight and was eager to press at it's psychological advantage.  "For example, I know that you feel terrible that you made Taneda lose his arm in the previous test. As well as the fact that your plan back in the Forest of Death got Izumi wounded to the point where he can't continue," it listed, counting down on it's fingers. "You find Ryoko-san annoying because of all her silent self-doubting about her capacity as a commander and yet you have the same thoughts. So afraid of getting our little buddies hurt and yet you screw up, anyway!"

"Are you done?" The Houki said coldly, eyes narrowed in restrained rage. He wanted to deny these things, but everything his clone said was true. Until now, the young son of Houki did not know it was possible to hate himself that much. 

"No quip?" it smirked, evidently amused. 

"Why quip something both you and I know is true? The only comeback I need here is to just take you down," Ren said icily. Without another word, he dashed forward, proceeding forward to lunge forward at his clone's heart. However, the clone had anticipated it already and parried it out of the way with it's own blade. The second Ren spun on the spot, then shot a leg out, planting his foot right into the real one's chest. The boy was thrown across the air a few metres back, but thankfully managed to recover fast enough to intercept the blade which quickly came for his neck.

"If you _can_, that is," the doppelganger grinned, retreating backwards.

---

Ren reeled out of the way of another neck shot, before attempting to deliver one of his own, this time imbued with an invisible blade of _hitoshirenu tsume_. To no avail, however, as his clone sensed the hidden attack and moved away an extra few centimetres. _"What's his game?"_ he wondered to himself, deflecting a punch to his face. The young man pondered what his blood brother was planning amidst the taijutsu scuffle—was it _also_ trying to beat him down with brute power? Or did it have something more insidious in hiding? There were no shurikens or kunai scattered around, so it couldn't have been _sōshūjin_. 

And yet, the Houki was filled with a sense of unease. He wasn't sure what the clone had planned, but he knew it was up to something. There was a subtle flow to his movements now; each stroke was crafted for a specific reason. The headshots weren't made for the purpose of actually attempting to kill him—they were done to specifically maneuver his arms to a certain point on his body.

Ren's answer finally came in the form of his familiar Houki clan shield. Or rather, not _his_, but his clone's, which quickly flew in front of his face as his arms were lowered to guard his side. "Son of a bitch," he muttered, seeing the explosive tag on the front.

The explosion struck suddenly, but was soaked up by the help of his lantern barriers, slightly cracked from the force of taking an explosion point-blank. It took a while for the smoke to disperse, but as it began to clear, a quiet sound rang in Ren's ears. The sound of crackling electricity and faint laughter. 

And then the smoke cleared completely, revealing the form of Ren Houki's clone, hair jolted with static and a star-shaped beauty mark underneath his left eye. Ren grimaced. He'd used _redan_. "What was that thing you like to say so much again? He who strikes first wins?" it smiled.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 7, 2014)

*Mirror Battle, IV*

*Ren Houki*

The clone pointed a figure at Ren. "_Raiton: Raikou Shinju_," it said, a beam of lightning shooting out from the tip of his index towards Ren. It tore at the ground as it raced towards it's target, but by the time it reached, the Houki had already launched himself into the air. But his clone was already there waiting for him, a ball of chakra gathered between the palms of his hands in a kamehameha-esque fashion. *"Raiton: Raikou Shinju!"* The raw, unfocused version of the attack released itself in a wide arc of a beam. It would have consumed Ren entirely, had it not been for the intervention of his Houki shield.

But as sturdy as it was, against a _redan_ empowered raiton, it could only do so much and shattered apart under the pressure of the attack. Light filled his vision and then, soon after, pain filled his senses as a knee shot into his gut. Before he even had the opportunity to cough in pain, the clone swung his leg and kicked Ren back into the ground. "Shit," he grunted, making his own hand seals. *"Raiton: Raikou Shinju!"* he shot at the descending clone, but it simply deflected the beam with a fist full of charged electricity.

*"Raiton: Dendō Burēku!"* The fist crashed down into his gut with such fury and force that Ren immediately spat out blood. Pillars of static erupted all around them as the attack discharged into the original's body. Sure that it's victim was now securely paralyzed, the clone readily brought his kunai down to finish the job, but a desperate kick quickly launched him away a few metres away. It looked back up, startled. "How? You should be paralyzed." It's eyes narrowed.

Ren removed himself from the ground wearily, wiping away blood from his mouth. Still, he allowed himself a small triumphant smile, despite the odds. "Did you forget? I have a raiton affinity, too. We can weaken the effects of each other's jutsu," he explained, then brought himself down to a taijutsu stance again.

His clone tilted his head at this, awestruck by the fact the Houki still wanted to fight even though he was clearly outmatched in every respect here. "Why are you fighting? Both you and I know that your best bet here is to try and outlast the full five minutes of my _redan._ Is your pride stopping you from taking me down after I'm weakened?" it asked.

At this, Ren's gaze hardened. His thoughts flickered to those of his friends. "The reason I'm fighting isn't because I'm prideful. It's because 'I can't'."

---

_"The jutsu I am teaching you today is a very advanced one. Master it and you will become invincible amongst your peers in close combat," Kyodō said with quiet confidence, rising from the small stump he was sat on.

"What does the technique do?" Ren asked. He was thankful that he was being taught an anti-taijutsu technique now, since he was almost sure he'd end up encountering people like Edie, Akane or Makoto somewhere in the exam. And he wanted to be ready to defend himself for when that time came. 

Wordlessly, the elder stepped forward towards a nearby boulder (which had apparently become his favourite training apparatus), checking it's size first before giving a nod. "I'm only going to do this once, so watch carefully." He inhaled, arms still behind his side as he stood almost motionlessly. Then, the air flashed blue and white, filled with the vivid sounds of a thousand chirping birds as lightning erupted from all points of his body. The thunder found it's way to the rock, the branches of light tearing into the stone before bursting it apart completely.

The residue static lingered for a while, flickering across the air while the jutsu died down. "This was originally called the chidori nagashi. By releasing high voltage of raiton in every direction, you can unleash a powerful discharge which allows you to both paralyze and damage any opponent that comes close to you. It is not a particularly taxing jutsu to use, since the chakra is not concentrated nor shaped, but since you have yet to fully mature your chakra supply..." his voice trailed off, deciding that Ren probably understood where he was going with his point. Raising a finger, he pointed to a nearby rock. "Go try it out for yourself on that boulder."

Ren stepped forward, taking a breath of air to improve the chakra circulation inside his body and to help make the electricity churning inside his body more 'pure'?a common breathing technique known among raiton users. Ren widened his stance, summoning up the gathered chakra inside his stomach and then flowing it through the rest of his body, allowing it to flow. "Alright... now let it erupt!" he changed to himself, stretching out his arms. Faint electricity flowed, but nothing happened. 

Kyodō stared, impassive but at the same time, with a disturbed curiosity. And then he walked forward, towards Ren, and placed a hand on his chest. "Your chakra pathways appear blocked by something, which is preventing you from releasing the chakra properly."

"What? You mean like sealed tenketsu?" Ren asked. 

"No. I mean something spiritual, which is stopping you from being able to use the jutsu." He shook his head. 

"What is it that's troubling me, then?"

"That's something only you can answer, Ren-san."_

---

Since that day, he'd never figured out what it was, no matter how much meditation his teacher made him do. But now, he knew. It was guilt from inside?the guilt of nearly getting his team killed, of getting both Taneda and Izumi seriously wounded. He denied that it was his fault at the time, to avoid the guilt, but now was different. _This_ was why he couldn't run away.

His eyes opened, just as his clone shot forward in an attempt to impale him again. *"Chidori nagashi!"* Ren stretched his arms out, a coat of thunder erupting from his body, hitting his clone and blasting it back.

The clone collapsed on the ground, his muscles contracted and his skin bruised all over from the stunning jutsu. "How? You couldn't use that jutsu before when you were training for it," it breathed, incredulous. 

Ren spat out some more blood, forming a single condensed ball of raiton chakra in his hand. "That beating you gave me earlier really got the blood rushing through my head again. I wasn't thinking properly before?what happened to Taneda and Izumi were a result of my personal shortcomings. But that just means I have to improve and become stronger to make sure that doesn't happen. If I lose here, I'll be denying the sacrifices they gave to push me this far. Realizing that was what let me overcome that barrier," he said, and then ingested the ball.

His hair rose, lightning flowing around the air. "You said earlier that he who strikes first wins. But it's he who endures that can snatch victory from the jaws of defeat."


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 7, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[First Training Ground, Konohagakure]​*
> [A Test Taste of Endurance II]
> *Liquid Time, Before the Chūnin Exams*​
> 
> ...




~Before~

Hatori finds himself greeted once more with a hug gasping but before he could get a word in he was taken by the arm and pulled away to the table he goes to speak but gulps seeking her gaze.

Hatori looks uncomfortable their words went way over his head - 80,000 Scoville Units. What the hell were Scovilles, and 80,000 sounded like a lot to any body but without context he had no idea what it meant as far as he knew the pepper could be extremely sweet or more likely hot. Still he found it hard to fault Akane's cooking, and trusted her not to kill him over the next several hours.

As the dish is pushed in front of him and April, the heat of the dish said it all bringing his eyes to water. April is quick to retreat back to the commentators stand and asks, "So that document thing we signed, it wasn't anything to do with death by food, was it?"

Hatori looks around to the other contestants obviously unsure about his chances at this, Akane may of wanted him to win but if he could manage that was another thing entirely. He wasn't used to spicy foods and this seemed way above his limit without even taking a bite his mouth watered and cheeks turned Tomato red. Still Akane wanted him to win and he wasn't one to easily back down, he had to at the very least make an attempt.

Taking hold of the tableware he takes a first sip of the soup and quickly came to realism the past stratergy of eating slowly wouldn't benefit him here in the slightest. His throat was set ablaze and felt like he was going to explode. He quickly throws the tablewear back in front of him before just picking up the bowl of soup and gulping it down as quickly as possible and trying to avoid contact with the tongue as much as possible.

Thud!

Hatori face planted the table banging his head against the wood trying to keep himself awake. "Can... we..... have some milk?!"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2014)

The tinker, The Perv, The lion And the Henge




Ran finally had the scent of cherry on him... that sounded dirty in his mind, but he had no time to think about that, it was time to end this mission and get this lion back to cherry. Hopefully the singer wouldn't know that the group had put a few cuts and bruises onto his precious monster. "Mr.Peepers! It's your daddy!" Ran rushed over to the lion, "Come on now~ Let's go back home! I've got a big steak ready for your return!" 

The lion sniffed at Ran, the ninja gulped hard, he hoped this worked. "Please don't eat me, please don't eat me, please don't eat me...." The lion licked Ran's face and laid down happily. "Yes! good boy! I knew you'd recognize daddy!" Ran gulped a bit and let out an inner sigh. "Yatta~ Thank you kami-sama..." With that, Ran motioned to his clone to signal the other two... He had the lion calmed down... time for delivery. 

---

Ran C1 "Oi!!! You guys~~ The original's got the lion under control i think!!!" Ran c1 shouts, waving his arms to Tink and Dante. "Come on~ Let's go deliver the big bastard and hope that cherry doesn't get too pissed~" C1 laughed a bit. "Come oooon~" ​


----------



## Vergil (Aug 8, 2014)

*Kagami Rei – mirror battle*


The two had been clumsily fighting for about 10 minutes, producing easily one of the worst and most boring matches so far. There was no strategy as they were stupid, there was barely any finesse as they were stubborn, their punches lacked any sort of fizz to them and the only redeeming quality for Kagami was her use of the fireball. At least for the clone, the bandaged original still couldn’t use the jutsu as the incredible amount of strain being put on her healing lungs. By all rights she shouldn’t have taken part and the match was ugly enough for people to walk out.

Journalists however stayed. They were hoping for a story about a fierce and brave warrior princess but what they got instead was a clumsy girl who could not string two jutsu together. 

Kagami knew it too. She knew just how bad she was performing. Even her defeat of the dragon was instinct and luck. Likewise her escape from the chuunin exams. Edie was right – she was an utterly useless shinobi and seeing herself was disgraceful. Had her father been right all along?

She had a bunch of chakra but no stamina; she’d fallen over a few times as she dodged attacks and had at one point been put in a chokehold, but Kagami knew where she was ticklish and managed to wriggle free. All the original could do was dodge and throw kunai in some blind attempt at luck; one such kunai almost hit the ceiling. Her taijutsu sucked, her accuracy sucked, her genjutsu sucked – what the hel was she good for? In a team, what did she bring?

“Style.” She said stomping her foot in defiance. “I bring style to the battlefield.”

“Yes we do.” The clone said stopping suddenly. “But what good does that do us?”

“Nothing. It does us nothing. We are crap shinobi. Utterly useless.” Kagami said, “But despite being useless we always look good.”

“Right.” The clone nodded with a smile and was about to prepare her handseals for another fireball.

“Out of interest they took a copy of my image, when? Before the Dragon exam correct?” Kagami said causing the clone to pause.

“Yeah – I don’t….” the clone said confused.

“Apparently though, the examiners did not think about one thing.” Kagami said, a thought occurring to her.

“What?” the clone said irritably

“You are a clone of me, right? Which means you are an imitation of me.” Kagami said.

“So? You’re not getting me with the whole, ‘I’m you so you can’t kill yourself shit’ I’m programmed to kill you.” The clone said spinning a kunai around her finger before it flew off and hit a statue.

“No no. I’m saying, that if you are an imitation of me, then the clothes you are wearing are also imitation. You are wearing knock off items!” Kagami said pointing and laughing at herself.

“Wh-what!? No….I…”

“You are wearing FAKES!” Kagami pointed  once more at her clone.

“I’m a perfect copy of you! Everything I am is you….”

“Except, I bought these clothes. Even these bandages are designer bandages.” She pointed at the logo on one of them bearing the Vercabe mark. “You are wearing a COPY of my wardrobe. Imposter. Charlatan. Bootlegger!”

“No….I…” The clone was distressed. Genuinely so. The reporters were taking snapshots of the clone and her but in the process freaking her out even more. 

“What are you going to do, Kagami Rei?” The original asked the flushed clone.

“I…have to get out of here! I can’t be seen like this!” The clone ran out of the room, immediately dissipating in a cloud of smoke when she opened the doors and went 5 ft from it. 

That was it. She’d won in the most ridiculous and stupid way possible. And it occurred to her that it was because she herself was ridiculous and stupid. 

“I have to get stronger…I have to take this seriously.”

She turned to the reporters and bowed, something a Princess would never do “I apologize to you for putting on such a poor match. I promise I will do better next time. But make no mistake -  am still on a mission for peace between the countries. And will….” 

Her world started spinning and fading. 

A blissful sleep that would be followed by a waking nightmare.


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2014)

_
[Family Affair]
[Kyo Minami]
[Arc End]
_​

Soma was cornered.  Sosuke had pinned her down and left her to defend for herself. If she said there was nothing, then the others would assume there was something, but if she tried to defend her point, she would only fuel their curiosity. She looked at Sosuke, a smug grin dominated his face as he knew what he did, and there was no way to fight back. She smiled weakly as she slowly accepted defeat to Sosuke.  However a thought passed her head as she looked down and back at him….

He was a truthfully a scary man….

“Soma?” Kyo called out to her, and she turned to him. His face was wretched with concern, his brows furrowed and he was frowning, but his voice was warm. Soma smiled and nodded, Kyo looked in her eyes for a minute before backing down. “Maybe it would be for the best if we save the sharing for another night.”

Soma and Sosuke eyes widen as they looked at Kyo.

“What? Why?” Kou was the first to voice her disapproval of Kyo’s opinion, “We shared. It’s only fair that they share too!”

Kyo smiled before leaning back a bit, “Because it’s getting late, and I forgot that the elders wanted to see Soma and Sosuke.” Kyo explained before turning to them, “Isn’t that right?”

Soma looked confused for a minute, but Sosuke nodded, “Of course, we can always do this another time. Kyo, you also have to go and report to Rex.”  Sosuke nodded before looking at the clock, “Though if you are going to report to him at this time, there is no doubt in my mind he’ll be upset.”

Kyo grit his teeth, “I totally forgot that I had to train today…He’s going to kill me.”

“I forgot to call my dad to tell him arrived….” Keisuke remembered before jumping up, “Meeting dismissed!”

Keisuke scrambled out of the room, but soon Kou got up too, “Well since the meeting is dismissed, I’m going to go and find something to eat, but I want to hear the story next time!” Kou said before pouting and leaving the room. She closed the door behind her, and for a moment the three of them sat in silence.

“Basic, but I think I could accept it….” Sosuke chuckled before looking at his cousin, “Do tell that is how you get out of all situations?”

Kyo ran his fingers through his hair before smiling weakly, “There are many ways, you just need an opening.” Kyo nodded confidently in his ability to escape any serious situation. 

Soma couldn’t help but release a small laughter before grabbing Kyo’s head and ruffling his hair. They laughed together, because it was one of those things that he didn’t have to ask why, it was just a feeling and they were sharing it together.

“That doesn’t mean you got off free…” Kyo stopped laughing dead in his tracks before placing his forehead on Soma’s, “You still got to tell. Just at your own time, alright?” 

Soma nodded, a bright smile dominated her face, “Kyo….Thank you.”

“That’s what family is for!”​
Kyo smiled an innocent smile. A childish one where all his teeth could clearly be seen, and his age was not of an adult, but of a young boy. A boy that was destined to lead the family, but for one moment he wasn’t a leader. They were kids….


----------



## Laix (Aug 8, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​  *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
  *PART 70*



When "Evil Edie" as the original had mentally nicknamed her mentioned having a 'secret' to share, Edie almost choked on air. Her baby blue eyes widened with horror and her lips began to tremble.

Somehow, she just knew what her doppelganger was talking about. Maybe it was because they were in fact identical not just in appearance but thought process, but she knew. Evil Edie wasn't going to talk about Kyo or anything trivial like that. No, she set her sights on something even _darker_. Something so personal to Edie that she tries desperately on a daily basis to cover it up.

With a gruesome smirk on it's face, the clone hooked a shuriken on it's fingers and brought it slowly to it's throbbing throat. 

"N-No... Please, please! I beg of you... You _*can't*_!" Hysteria beginning to creep in on her conscience, Edie began pulling and tearing at her blonde locks with bulging eyes. This wasn't happening, she couldn't believe this was happening. There was no way she could live this down or even attempt to excuse this with medical ninjutsu. 

If that clone starts running its mouth even further and draws blood from it's neck, it's all over.

"Oh?" Evil Edie tilted it's head with faux curiosity, the charcoal blade of the shuriken pressed against their fair skin. "Is something the matter? Boo hoo, you're starting to have a break down~!" It lowered the blade from it's throat giving Edie a breath of relief. The feeling of a secret kept safe didn't stay around for long as the doppelganger crawled over to Edie, climbing on top of her in an almost suggestive pose. Now the tool was being stroked against the real Nakano's neck, who was wincing and whimpering with stress as the clone stared with an almost sadistic smile.

"You know maybe you're right. Maybe we aren't alike. I think..." Dragging her words with a sultry tone, the clone gently dragged the shuriken down Edie's thumping throat down to her collarbone. "... That I'm _darker _than you. You could even say I'm your bitchy side, your sexy side, your risky side. I'm the real you that you keep buried under this fake perfect socialite image you struggle to maintain."

It's tone suddenly changed to an aggravated one, leaning up with it's legs parked underneath Edie's arms. 

"You are such a sad little girl. I can't believe I'm even supposed to be a clone of you! You constantly seek the approval of people who don't give a shit. You're always trying to one-up Ryoko but she honestly does-not-give-a-shit!"

The words were harsh to hear but they say the truth hurts. Edie couldn't bare to make eye contact with this perfect mirror image, instead staring over at the television screen that broadcast her father's watchful eye. He was sat on his 'throne', legs crossed and hands folded beneath his chin with Alisa stood to his left.

She couldn't bare this.

Edie just knew he was watching her and judging her for this. He was probably thinking how weak she was and how she shouldn't let her inner demons get the better of her. She just couldn't help it, she really couldn't. This monster was getting the better of her, pushing the biggest of red buttons. It knew exactly what made Edie tick and was taking advantage of her. But then it left her wondering... _Was this really her?_ Was this how she treated others? Kirisaki, Kyo, Marietta, Kei... The list was endless. Edie couldn't believe that she was this bad. Sure, she was a bitch but she had thresholds, limits, lines that weren't crossed.

_Right?_

_*SCHUNK
*_​
With no prior warning, the clone dug the shuriken into Edie's thigh who shrieked with pain. "You like that Princess?" It simpered, twisting the knife in the wound as the heiress yelled in excruciating pain. "You like that, huh!? This pain that you're so used to, the pain that doesn't even bother you! You know it's going to go away~"

"_*Stop!*_" She cried, banging her fists against its chest. As Kuriyama stated, their strength was equal. It was probably using chakra to keep Edie pinned with its thighs. 

"_Stop?_ Oh, are you sure you want me to do that?" It dug it in even deeper, scooping out Edie's flesh like it was digging a hole in the backyard. "You know what's gonna happen if I do that~..."

It's right. It's so disgustingly right. The moment it stops, the wound will close and regenerate there and then. No handseals for medical ninjutsu, no glowing palms for the Shōsen Technique. 

This creature was out to ruin her and she couldn't allow it.

"I don't think your thighs are good for anything but enticing horny men," Evil Edie revealed, yanking the blood-soaked kunai from the blonde's thigh and bringing it back up to her neck. "I think your throat might give me what I need, don't you?" As it tilted its head with another half-sarcastic smile, the doppelganger noticed something about the original - her lips were no longer trembling. The fear in her eyes had vanished and she wasn't banging and bashing for freedom.

The clone simply scoffed at this observation. To even entertain the thought that pathetic little Edie had the courage to do anything but bitch and cry was---

_*SMACK*_​
A straight fist to the face knocked Evil Edie six meters backwards, staining it's face with a fresh bout of blood. It felt the liquid a few times, shocked at it's presence.

"You think..."

Edie climbed up from the ground, her right hand hovering over her thigh wound. While the cursed regeneration cleaned it right up, the green glow over her hand was just to allude to the usage of medical ninjutsu. With a smirk on her face that matched the one Evil Edie was constantly wearing, she uttered:

"... That anyone is going to believe you over me?"

The clone was surprised, almost horrified. 

"_Don't you get it?_ No, of course you don't. We're the same, we're both self-proclaimed bitches. We know how to push buttons and use lies to our advantage." With the wound all cleaned up, Edie dusted her fists before cracking her knuckles. "But enough of the playground games. We're gonna fight now."

Edie abruptly sprung into the air, appearing midair above her gasping clone. Her right fist pulled back and loaded with chakra, she was going for the direct hit that would leave the imp looking like a gruesome mess of bones and guts!

"This is really all we - or rather, you can do, isn't it? Just smash shit up until it works, right!?"

"*It hasn't failed me yet!*"​


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2014)

_
[Chunin Exams--Mirror Battle]
[Kyo Minami]
[Who Are You?]_​

_?Sign here?And here??_

Kyo scanned over the words to the privacy statement, anything that is learned through the mirror tournament can be selectively chosen to be put out by the press, and of course they agreed that no matter what has been deemed acceptable by Kyo can?t come back to the chunin exams and try to sue.  The contract was thick, though Kyo just placed his name on the dotted line, once he was done the business man nodded and smiled.

_?Good luck in there.? _

He bowed at Kyo before leaving the room, Kyo turned to the door behind him and sighed. He knew this was going to be trouble, but at the same time there was nothing he could do about it. Kyo pushed through the double doors, before being greeted with a stage with one mirror in the middle of it. The stage was all white, everything was white and it pained his eyes, though looking above he saw them. The press and mentally he was disgusted. It was only for the important people, the people with money, or status. The chunin exams offered so much juicy gossip, and it was going to be a race. After the fight, could Kyo get to them in time before they could publish anything that happened here?

He ran his fingers through his hair as he stepped on stage. This was a performance, and Kyo was a really good actor. Though he looked at the mirror in front of him, he was the perfect actor, but the reflection that was staring at him was something completely different. Kyo looked into the mirror, and his reflection smiled at him. It stepped out, grasping the frames of the mirror and pulling itself out.

?Took you a long time?.? The reflection told him, every bit of the reflection looked like Kyo, but there was one clear difference between them. The way the reflection held itself. As it looked around, it took a deep breath before running his fingers through his hair and smiling. ?God?Damn?.Being cooped up in there reminds me of the past.?

Kyo didn?t react, he looked at his clone, but he didn?t do anything. Though inside he was pissed, he was going to have to shut him up, or else. The reflection smiled as he looked dead in Kyo?s eyes, their eyes reflected each other, but the reflection clearly seemed to have the upper hand. 

?What?s wrong?? He asked before pointing a single finger to the people that was over them, ?Scared of them aren?t you??

Kyo grit his teeth, that was it, and he knew he had to do something. Kyo performed his hand seals, and the blood ripped of his arm and turned to blades.  

?You know what I love most about myself?? The reflection asked, but Kyo wasn?t going to give him enough time to answer. Kyo rushed the clone, and with enough force that he was going to end it with one swing?.

Or so he hoped?.

His blade glided across another blade, the reflection used the same technique, and countered it! The blade ran up against each other and the red blades sparked against each other. Kyo eyes widen, but the reflection only smiled.

?I love it when I try to get serious?.? The clone pushed against Kyo blade, causing the boy to stumble backwards, giving the reflection enough to greet Kyo?s chest with a swift kick. ?I love it! I want to play the prince! The kind hearted prince!?

Kyo flew back and slammed against the ground, but using his blades he steadied himself before looking at his clone.

?I try so hard to be the prince?.? The clone smiled as he ran his hands through his red locks, basking in the florescent light. A wide smile dominated his face as the mirror shattered behind him. ?When in reality?.?

The reflection looked down at him. The smile wasn?t natural, and it curved into an almost sickening grin that only made Kyo shiver. 

?I am nothing but the dragon~?​
The reflection red eyes burned brighter than any fire at that moment?..


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2014)

_
[Chunin Exams--Mirror Battle]
[Kyo Minami]
[Who Are You?]_​
Kyo grit his teeth, he had to calm himself, but the fact that this clone was in front of him acting like the villain with his face, pressed every button that Kyo had in his body. The reflection seemed to have the time of its life. Though he couldn?t react, he couldn?t scream nor curse at the being in front of him, because the simple fact that people were watching. When people were watching, he had to perform, even under these circumstances, he had to perform. 

The clone frowned at Kyo, before shaking his head and shrugging his shoulders, ?No reaction? Really...Me?? He stretched out the last word of that sentence while looking down at Kyo.

?What do I have to do to get a reaction out of you?? The clone twirled around before looking up at the reporters, ?Do I have to murder every single one of them??

The clone smiled at the reporters, who seemed to be clearly in distress about the declaration made by the clone, but it only made the smile plastered on his face even wider.  Kyo got up from the ground as the clone looked over its shoulders.

?I have the perfect idea?.How about once I get out of here, and I go and find that blonde.? The clone smiled as he licked his lips, ?We look just a like, and I?ve been wondering, how many rounds we can go before she realizes that I?m not you?.?

Kyo bit his tongue?.He couldn?t say anything?If he reacted then that?s it, him reacting would mean everything the clone was saying was true, and that wasn?t what he wanted. If he could, he wanted to make it seem like the clone was just trying to get under his skin and failing, but as the clone turned to him and smiled. He knew that he only had a minute?.

?Well?I am you?.And you are me?? The reflection folded his arms, ?I have your memories, I know how you are feeling, but there is one clear difference between you and me that I can?t put a finger on.?

Kyo clenched his fist as he dashed at the reflection again, but his blades only hit against the blades of his reflection. Every hit, every move was completely countered, and it felt like even down to the breathing, the clone was copying him.  Though the clone was right, there was a difference between the two, and he realized it when Kyo blade completely made contact with the reflection. Where in any other situation it might have been welcomed, an actual hit, but that one moment when the clone looked down at him with that smug grin.

Kyo knew he messed up?.

_?Caught you~?​_
The blood from the wound burst out and surrounded the reflection. The thorny whip slashed at Kyo pushing him away, but the clone wasn?t done. He rushed Kyo grabbing the boy?s hair and guiding his face into the clone tightly clenched fist. The thorny whip that connected to the reflection whipped at Kyo, and it was like glass cutting his skin. However quick the clone had grabbed him, he let him go, and the smile was completely gone. 

_*?Come on! Where is it! You aren?t enjoying it!?*_ The reflection yelled at him, *?Enjoy it god damn it! That blood, isn?t it boiling? Isn?t it screaming for you to release it? Listen to it! You aren?t a prince, you aren?t meant to save?.?*

The clone grabbed Kyo?s head and bashed their forehead together, _*??You are meant to destroy! Get it through you fucking thick head!?*_ Each word he said was complimented with the bash of their foreheads clashing together.  By time the clone let Kyo go, he couldn?t see straight, everything was ringing, and blood was running down his head.

?Who the fuck I got to murder to make you understand that? The blonde? Should I kill her, because she makes you feel human?.She makes you feel as though you can forget that thing about yourself.? The clone snorted before spitting at the ground, ?Disgusting! I really hate her?.You think about stupid shit when you are around her.?

Kyo felt as though if he gritted his teeth any harder, it would crack under the pressure. 

?Oh shit?I forgot she can regenerate?.Ha?? The clone chuckled before walking over to Kyo and slamming his shoes against Kyo?s chin, ?That means I can have fun with her?.I?ll love to hear her beg?.God, hearing her beg for death?.Just the thought of it gets me hard!?

_*?SHUT UP!? *_Kyo finally snapped, blood filled his mouth, as he spit it out the blood,* ?DON?T YOU FUCKIN SAY THAT WITH MY FACE!?*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 9, 2014)

*Mirror Battle, V*

*Ren Houki*

For several moments, the two just stood there; frozen in place while they sized each other up. Inferior Ren, as he had been aptly named, had activated redan first to quickly and decisively take him out with superior firepower. But with the real Ren having also used the same technique after managing to stun him, it was at an impasse as to what to do: outlasting him wasn't possible and it was at a disadvantage in a direct brawl.

"What's the matter?" Ren asked smugly. "You were so confident before."

"I didn't expect you to suddenly be able to use nagashi. Coy bastard; taking advantage of the fact that I only had your memories and experience up until the point this fight began," he grumbled.

Inferior Ren was obviously annoyed. With this development, it realized that it too could use the same jutsu - and could have done so from the beginning - since it didn't suffer from the same psychological barriers its original had. Yet, at this juncture, nagashi was almost entirely useless. 

"That's why I'm better than you, you cheap knock off," Ren finally said. Then, in a blur of motion, he disappeared. He attacked first this time, flying in at a blinding speed with a powerful knee charge aimed towards the gut; though the reflection managed to block it at the last second. What it missed, however, were Ren's two fingers extended directly towards its chest. _*"Raiton: gian."*_ A sharp beam of lightning fired from the tips, blasting the clone several metres back. However, as it landed it revealed that, rather than a piercing hole through his torso as initially expected, gian had only left a steaming burn mark through his shirt. Ren wondered for a few moments how he'd managed to avoid getting eviscerated, but the strands of lightning which strummed about his body told him everything.

"You activated chidori nagashi at the last second to try and offset the damage, huh." If nothing else, he had to admit it was a creative way to use the jutsu.

"Still hurts like a bitc-" Before its sentence could finish, the reflection was immediately cut off again by a blade shimmering into view, skimming the air just above its head. Inferior Ren growled and launched into a storm of taijutsu with his counterpart. Punches flew and kicks were thrown; some connected, some missed and some deflected. Much like that of a thunderstorm, the sound and flash of lightning cackling rumbled across the hall as their attacks collided. For a while, it seemed as if the match had developed into a slugfest. Then, two distinctive explosions rang and rocked the room. First that of a smoke bomb and second that of a makeshift hand grenade with an explosive tag; it's appearance shrouded by the gas produced by the former. The clone launched itself out immediately, its clothing now severely burnt and now with patches of black and red trailing its pale skin. 

"Dammit, this isn't looking so good..." it muttered.

"You're damn right it isn't," Ren's voice came from inside the smoke. Blue light dyed through the greys and orange, then erupted through it, striking the clone directly in the abdomen with sensing assisted aiming. Roaring with pain, it spun across the air until it hit the wall directly behind, leaving a body shaped mark from the impact. 

"This is intense," one of the proctors commented, having come in from the entrance on the second floor from one of the other examination halls. "Shame I didn't get this one."

"Who did you get?" the black haired one tasked with Ren asked.

"Kagami Rei," came a sullen reply. His friend laughed. 

_"His movement should be back to normal soon, since nagashi will be wearing off. But he should still be weaker than me, since he's been in redan for a good three minutes now,"_ Ren mentally assessed. Though with that said, he was also weary of his own stamina. He hadn't been using it for as long, but if possible, he would have preferred not to let the fight drag into the time limit of his form.

The smoke billowed and dispersed, the line of sight returned between the two Houkis. Neither of them looked particularly well here. The real Ren had some of his shirt sleeve charred, a bloodied face from getting beat up before and a burn mark on his chest from where his clone had pummelled him earlier with thunder break. Meanwhile, inferior Ren's clothes were almost in tatters from getting electrocuted by nagashi and gain and, later, burned by explosive flames. A prominent patch of black marked its upper chest; meanwhile cuts, dust and bruises layered the rest of its exposed skin. Though both were wounded, it was obvious that the clone was worse for wear and the dark expression on his face was telling. 

"Let's end this now." Ren's hand began to form a snake seal for another burst of gian. At this point, a single tantō stuck in the ground was all that separated the two of them.

The doppelganger was not eager to get hit by another jutsu and, so, sped towards the original. With its own tantō in hand, it lunged towards the Houki's palms to stab through and intercept, but stopped halfway; frozen on the spot completely. The ground chirped with the sound of raiton, as the tantō in the ground which was now behind him shed it's form and revealed itself to be a transformed Ren. His hand, which flowed and glowed with vivid blue and white light, was rested on the ground. *"Chidori nagashi."* His bunshin popped.


----------



## Kei (Aug 9, 2014)

_
[Chunin Exams--Mirror Battle]
[Kyo Minami]
[Who Are You?]_​
He wasn?t a monster! He wasn?t anything like that! Kyo felt his blood boil underneath his skin.  He fought against the will to physically rip the reflection mouth right off his face. The clone smiled as he puckered his lips together, whistling, he seemed pleased. Kyo?s eyes flickered red, and the clone knew what he had to do. It was like poking a cage filled with a tiger, but instead of a tiger, it was a boy who thought somewhere in his heart he was good. 

Kyo got up and the clone only smirked, ?Did I say something? Hey, you really emotional about that girl?? The clone lean down and smiled, ?That look you are giving me?.It makes me want to do some really fucked up shit to her?.?

He smiled innocently but then his eyes flickered, ?And maybe that shrine maiden too~?

Kyo?s eyes widen, ?How happy would she be to get knocked up by us?? The reflection purred, ?Knock her up with a monsters child?.Like daddy did mommy.?

And without a single misstep Kyo rushed and slammed his fist against the clone?s jaw causing him to fly backwards.  There was no flickering, there was no thought behind that action, just rage, and Kyo?s eyes burned red.  He began to take deep breaths as he thought about what Kou said, but then the clone got up. He spit out blood before smiling at Kyo?.

?Pressed a button huh?? The reflection asked as it wiped the blood off his chin, ?What was it? The monster child or what our great father did to our mother??

?Shut up??? Kyo couldn?t even get the words out of his throat as it came out more like a bark than actual words. 

The clone laughed, ?Oh look, are you about to cry?? The clone jeered, he stumbled to regain his balance, ?Ha?Monster?s child?.God?Why do that remember that??

He stood up and thought for a minute, ?Yeah?I remember now? Because that is what we are?.We are the monster?s child.? Kyo didn?t waste a single breath, he was going to kill the clone, and with each push off the ground he did with his feet he closed the distance between him and the clone. Although, the clone smiled and with his arms wide out in front of him, he lowered his body and gripped Kyo by his clothes. He swung the boy above the head and slammed him and the boy down on the ground.

Kyo hissed in pain as his back slammed against the hard floor, but before he could open his eyes he was greeted by a swift kick to the stomach.

?Monster?s child! Child of the demon! Defiled child!? The swift kicks knocked the air out of Kyo?s chest, ?Disgusting child! Horrible child! And my all-time favorite line!?

?The child who needed to be aborted!?

That last line, with the last kick had did its damage, and for a minute Kyo lied on the ground in agony. The clone took a deep breath before looking down at Kyo?.

?That blonde bitch made you forget who you are?.? The reflection leaned down at Kyo?s body, ?But let me remind you who the fuck you are?.?

The clone grabbed Kyo?s head and forced him to look at the clone, ?You are the demon of Fuzenkagure?.Who happened to get leadership position?.? His grip tighten on Kyo?s hair, ?Or did you forget that playing soap opera with the blonde??

Kyo felt as though between the two of them, the one with the most anger was winning. The clone looked at Kyo, stared at every open part of his soul, and had the eyes that told Kyo if he could, he would rip every bit of his soul with his bare hands. However as he looked at him, the clone began to laugh?.

?I remembered now! I remembered what separates me and you?.? He laughed long and hard, but as he laughed Kyo noticed the slight changes to the boy?s appearance. The clone teeth got sharper and so did his nails. Fire began to pool at the clones feet and Kyo heart stopped right there in his chest as the fire wrapped around the clones body.

?I know who I am?.I know I?m fucked up?.I?m a fucking monster and I accept that, from the very moment I  knew the truth on how I was conceived, I accepted everything?.? He placed their heads together.

?Unlike you?.Who has to some bitch ass mental gymnastics. I know who I am and I accept it?.So how about you do me a favor?.? 

The clone slammed his head against Kyo?s skull once more?.

*?AND FUCKIN DIE!?*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 9, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[???, Kohnoha]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 86: Through the Looking Glass and Beyond]​

The squeak of a hinge, in need of oil, cuts through the silence of the otherwise dark and mundane hallway. The fiery redhead looked as far as she could into the distance. It wasn't the dark that made her apprehensive. No, rather it was what she was told she'd be doing. She'd be fighting in something called a Mirrored Battle. She listened to the explanation of what the fight was going to be about, but even so. She had little idea what was going on much less the trial that was to await her at the end of this, narrow, dark hall. The swamp native swallowed hard, trying to get the frog in her throat to fall back to the pit of her stomach. This feeling she felt creep over her wasn't' like the Dragon from two days ago, this wasn't fear. No, this was something else, a feeling that Akane had never really gave any thought to, that of contemplation and thinking wasn't a strong suit for her. 

Even as she tried to push her doubts, fears and thoughts to the back of her head. The shuffling of her feet down this lonely walk of faith tore through her ears and reminded her of the day before. It wasn't something that she was used too, not in the slightest. These Exams weren't for the faint of heart and those that pulled through them were held as heroes, celebrities of the day. It wasn't a notion that was foreign to the Huntress, no. She knew right well what it was to be loved by a people. She simply wasn't used to the droves that would follow her, the media that would ask her questions that she couldn't remotely start to answer. She was lost in a sea of strangers that only cared because she passed another part of a silly test. 

The lump in Akane's throat tightened as Mizuirono, Kuroimaru and she reached the end of the corridor. Before her was a large black door, the only contrast to this obelisk was a highly polished doorknob, that looked more like a lever than a knob. The girl's dark orbs of red cut to her sister.  Mizuirono's gray orbs cut up to her and meet the gaze equally. It was now or never and as that simple thought passed through her mind she pulled her hand to the slick polished brass and pulled down. With a small creak the door swings open allowing the light from within the room to flood the hallway that the girl was in. Pulling a hand to her face she peers into the light. Standing in the middle of the area was a Jonin, his or her face covered with a cloth mask. It's arms were folded over its chest and it's gaze seemed to stare a hole in her. Akane winced, it looked as if she was being looked down on. Which only spurred her into action. Taking one step, then another she walked into the room, that swamp swagger present with each and every step she took. 

"Are you ready girl?"

It was a feminine voice, something seemed familiar though Akane couldn't place the scent. "Yes" was the short reply given. The masked woman nods and pulled three tags from her robes and slap each a yard apart from one another. Standing after setting the last Tag the woman begins to go through a series of seals. Upon completion she touches each seal then looks back to Akane as a white froth begins to bubble from each. "I'll be watching" the woman states as the reporters present begin to click off shots filling the upper loft with flashes of light. Those deep pools of red follow the woman as she leapt away and the redhead freezes, her eyes meet with those of her father's. He was here? No, not only him. Emiko too, two of the most important people in the world to Akane was here in this very arena. Now, as a sickly familiar scent filled her nose she had to prove herself. Her eyes fall from the rafters to the mirror image of herself and her partners now standing before her. Kuroimaru growled at her in his full sized Pit-Bull form and Akane took a step back. They, they looked just like them.

She didn't know how it was possible, but there they were. "Get your head in the game Akane" the original Kuroimaru barked as he leapt from her bust line. Touching the ground he turned larger in a puff of white rolling smoke. That was the flag though, in a flicker of speed Akane's mirror was off the starting line. 

-CRACK!-

Her knuckles plowed into Akane's face with tremendous force. Blood seeps pass the mirror's knuckles from the broken nose that was just inflicted. The real Akane's head snaps back, there was no banter. No talking. No nothing. This was a battle of predators the actions both took from here on out would be that of hunter to the hunted. Who ever fell into either of those to categories, so be it. Behind the fake redhead the pair of Mizuirono rear up on hind legs, fangs bared they seemed to dance with one another, jaws snapping and swiping paws clawing. The real redhead felt the rotation on her body as she spun from the dashing punch. With a plop she hit her knees then her hands. Shock was plastered her face while she watched her blood drip to the polished tile below her. 

"GAH!" 

Akane grunts in pain as her mirror kicks her in the gut with those hardened mountain boots, the girl's solar plexus jars from the powerful punt causing her diaphragm to spasm while the air left the young girl's lungs. Gasping like a drowning swimmer Akane rolls to her back and is quickly mounted by her mirror. The redhead grinned with a vile happiness, this was the look of a Huntress who had cornered her prey and was about to end the whole hunt. Her fingers snake around Akane's throat and clamp down. That vile grin widened as she leaned into the choke applying her entire weight to the real redhead's throat. The real article gasped and clawed at he mirror's hands while her face flushed red then to a shade of purple. With blood flowing from her broken nose Akane feels her head go light. Her world starts to spin rapidly as darkness encroaches on her. The more she struggled, the more she moved and kicked her feet trying to throw herself off her. The quicker the darkness spun around her. The faster it clouded her vision. Akane whimpered like a wounded animal as she felt herself start to slip into that final sleep. ~


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 9, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha [Chunin Exams 3rd stage - Mirror Battle]*

_*Coward*​_"I told you, you can?t win." 

His words drilling constantly into Akaya?s head as he was trying to stand up once again. The eyes of both boys met, malice against death, and they stayed like that for some moments, trying to read each other was just a waste of time and they knew it, they both were different parts of the same person. After hearing the first words, the original Akaya deemed his clone as someone unnnecessary and as such his mind worked it in a way that the enemy would be eliminated. On the other hand, the clone was Akaya?s most humanistic side, the side created through constant abuses, a dark side that knew everything and that would do anything. He was Akaya?s malice, the one that would make him taunt his opponents, the one that would even make him smile while taking away the future of a little baby.

"I?m a bit surprised though. I still can?t understand how a coward like you is still a ninja, a scaredy cat afraid of people, someone who hates people and still would take unimaginable measures to protect them."with each word that came from him, the tone of voice turned more and more sarcastic while a creepy smirk adorned the clone?s face"Can you remember when it all started? When you lost faith in humans even before starting to believe? How old were we? seven years old if your memory isn?t wrong."seeing the deadly stare thrown at him by the panting akaya, the copy just let out a laugh"Don?t worry I won?t say any details, the viewers don?t need to know reasons, they just need to see you suffer. Just look, nothing has changed, you haven?t made any progress and we are still trapped in a stupid room while being observed like zoo animals!! You little shit can?t even stick properly to your desires. You make me feel disgusted of being you!"with a fist followed by a kick to the original?s gut, the clone sends Akaya flying towards a wall.

"Why can?t you just shut up?"he said starting to stand up again.

"Chitchat time is over...I?ll kill you."finally the clone got tired, Akaya wouldn?t say a thing, the boy wouldn?t get swayed by his words or at least he wouldn?t let him see that. Using Flaming Blitz, the clone reaches the jinchuriki in an instant and taking his head, he starts to slam it against the wall over and over before sending the boy to the ground and start to hit him. It took seconds where the only sound echoing in the place was that of the clone?s fist crashing against Akaya?s face. Getting tired of it, A2 stands up and kicks right on the fractured ribs. The hit sends the boy rolling about five meters away before he would stop, he was tired even though he hadn?t used as much chakra as his clone, all the damage accumulated from days before and the damage he was receiving now was just stressing him out, he didn?t even want to answer back.

Before he could stand up again, another kick raises him from the ground and followed by a five-hit combo his body is sent about twenty meters into the air. Following, the clone appeared behind him and started the attack. A right hook which the boy barely managed to stop, followed by a knee to his hip before getting pulled down to change positions. Using aone two, the clone makes more space between hiself and the original only to pull his body forward in a frontal spin connecting Akaya?s chest with his heel and then a series of kicks which ended with the copyplacing both his feet on the abs of the boy, using his strength and weight to inflict more damage as they impacted the floor creating a crater and causing a cloudof dust to appear.

"You can?t even fight back. Regretting not getting medical attention when you should have?"as the cloud of dust faded away, the only thing the referee could see was just Akaya?s clone holding onto the neck of the original who seemed to be unconscious. Thinking that it was time to end it before the participant would die, he raised his hand but it was then that...

*BAM!!*


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 9, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Chunin Exams
Not Quite Human

Hatori pants the dust beginning to clear and regain eye sight of his opponent stood firm with a hand brought up clasped around the concrete slab that was kicked at him crumbling into dust and fragments. He sighed and secured his footing in preparation for the next act, he stood very much in doubt he could win this match as it stood there was no hiding it his clone held a significant advantage.

With a swift movement the clone came into melee range and takes another swing grinning, Hatori hadn't reacted maybe this would be the swing to finally end this dull battle. Outmatching your opponent never served to be interesting. As the blade comes into contact with cloth Hatori becomes nothing more than mist the blue tipped blade seeming to phase through the body is the first sign of trouble.

_Got you..._

Hatori dashing out behind the clone and arcs a swing for the clones wing, landing the blow a wide smile marks his achievement. Watching the wing burn away into blue particles of chakra before quickly fading away. With that troublesome sight gone he could now clearly see the sword that had struck him, now coming towards him as the clone pivoted with a swing, Hatori in turn blocking with ease once more exchanging chakra's between the two blades as each made contact some was lost in the transfer but both now remained equally matched or so he thought.

_Corner him, aim for the heart_

With the strike both were sent back several feet from the point of impact before Hatori instantly followed up with one more attempting to corner his foe the blow was blocked as to be expected and kept his clone on edge as he lands back to the wall he went in for the kill now that his foe stood open with no where to go.

Plunging for the heart as planned his clone smirks catching him off guard hesitating for a moment before he refocused. _Don't let him get to you, got him!_ Forming a single hand seal as the blade strikes his clone disappeared being replaced by one of the many fragments of concrete that lay across the battlefield. "Tch... replacement."

Hatori reacted in response the time lapse minimal at best now being cornered he followed up with the back up plan creating several hand seals of his own. The line left by Hatori foams briefly before pillars of water clashed up into the skies. Turning Hatori finds his efforts were fruitful his clone had suffered sufficient damage to once again put them at even footing if they ever could be said to be at such a level.

His clone stiffens if only for a moment before exhaling and relaxing his muscles, "When fighting the dragon, the name of which I don't care to remember you said you would stand as the guardian to those who seeked to do injustice upon this world. So that means you understand that presents the question do you see the world as black and white?"

Hatori looks at April whom stares back seeming to have calmed herself now a flicker of energy passed through her feathers, as she gives a peculiar twitch. "I wouldn't say so no, everyone's got their reasons. That's the one terrible thing that makes us human, the power to make mistakes that lead to the rise or fall of those around us. If I was to see everything in black and white I would only be blinding myself from the truth."

"Then you also must understand that people are not always what they seem to be. You're far to trusting, you see the good in many but seldom the evil as well and vice versa but enough words let us end this battle, I'm not here to lecture you on your choices in life just be aware that fate only exists for one reason alone."

Hatori tilts his head as much as April does, both equally confused by the words being put forward to them. Was his clone suggesting they were being manipulated or that they took everything for granted, maybe even both. Hatori inquired, "I am not sure I fully understand."

"I suspected as much but in time you'll learn each others secrets and everything will become clear, just take whatever anyone says to you about Ogama and Zyanno which a pinch of salt, even the ANBU." The clone holds Amagumo in both hands securing his grip. Hatori immediately recongised the stance and followed suite.  "Sora no Ha - Is no better way to end it who's most skilled with the blade."He utters

His clone smiled and sprints forward Hatori taking his first swing, the avian copy take on a golden shine the blade scratched along his beak and cheek before a strike is made into Hatori's lower half without time given to form any handseals necessary for a counter offensive. Instead Hatori took the hit but positions himself ensuring that the sword did not significant harm, the blade leaving a light gash upon his waist is instantly followed up by another arcing slash this time upon the back in the very same moment the blade struck Hatori had landed his first strike to the clones stomach, quickly following up with a swing to the neck.

Both swords meet one another mid swing of their second attack, a whirlwind of chakra surged up as the two put everything they had left into their weapons attempting to break past one another defenses. April shielded herself with her wing as the dusk was blown in all directions sanding her feathers away.

Hatori meeting the eyes of his foe for the first time in this battle grins equally wide as his foe, adrenaline pumped through his veins and body making him feel almost invincible coupled with his Dojutsu such a feeling felt to be truth, there was no pain only the sensations of battle even as Amagumo begins to falter.

A single chip formed in the center of the blade revealing the blue aura which it contained, the chip turned into a crack and then it began to dance across the blade like lightning the sound of thunder announced the blades destruction shattered the fragments were sent across the arena one cutting across the monitors cheek and another narrowly passing by April's wing. Resulting in the swing landing cleanly into Hatori's shoulder blade as the whirlwind shielding them from the eyes of outsiders for a moment the clone looked down at Hatori, "I am sorry..."

Before Hatori could properly question the clone he felt a force pull him away and the world turn dark if only for a brief second. Now finding himself in a strange temperate environment he stood now in the center of what he could only describe as a dark forest. His vision then fades away as blood loss began to take him.

~Konoha~

The clone was dismissed the Jounin looking unphased at the sight that lay before him, what seemed to be the remains of a human body torn and cut making it almost indistinguishable and a owl lain out on the floor in the far corner of the arena.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 10, 2014)

*Sins of the Father Mini Story*

*[Land of Waterfalls]​*
[Sins of the Father Pt. X]​
 _-One Day After the Forest of Death_ 

Old man Yagato took in a deep breath allowing a tired sigh to escape him. He then pinched the bridge of his nose, "Hisao, are you just going to stand there, or are you going to explain to me why it is I need to let you off?" truth be told, the old man didn't mind letting an employee have time off. he just liked more than eight hours to cover shifts, especially for an unspecific  amount of time. The red eyed boy bit his lower lip, "I'm sorry, sir" is stated. Yagato looked genuinely surprised, it wasn't often that Hisao used sir or any other form of respect toward him, "It's just hard to talk about. I looked up to my dad for as long as I can remember, then ... three years ago something happened. Something that none of us back home could have even remotely predicted." the teen started to play with his shirt as he spoke and his eyes cut away from his employer. 

Yagato didn't see this much from Hisao, he was normally a proud, confident all be it a brash boy. Now, though, he was at a loss of words. Even menacing them, something the Hyuga never done before. "It happened three years ago, a rash of killings that started in the far West Swamplands of Ellesmere. My father was brought in on the case when the sixth Huntress and third Seeker came up dead. By order of the Grand Council he was to hunt down the killer and bring them to swift swamp justice. My dad left that day the man I loved, but came back a changed man ..." 


*- 3 Years Ago* 

"You are chosen of Hecate if you deny his calling, this whole swamp of Ellesmere will burn."​
Beaten and broken are words that could be used to describe Ryota. Bart, the man that had defeated him was long gone. But the cross that was burnt into his chest was a lasting reminder of what he'd been confronted with. The choice he'd been given. In that light the once proud seeker sat on a log half submerged in the Bayou's waters. Those deep pools of red lay cast to the waters as they lapped at the shoreline, yet they were glassed over and downtrodden. On his shoulders a new cross had been placed, one that he almost couldn't bare. His dark locks were now soaked and stuck to his brow as he allowed the trials to roll over in his mind. It was simple, well as simple as murder could get. Either the few died, or the many and that was now in his hands. Either shed the blood of two innocence of which one was his future daughter in law, or allow everyone in the swamp be laid to waste. 

It shouldn't be a hard choice, yet he found himself questioning what he should do. Swallowing the lump in his throat Ryota stands, looking to the moon as it rose on the horizon he silently prayed, he needed an answer and Mother Moon was the one he was asking. "What would you have me do?" is asked. But soon it appeared that the patrons of his old life weren't incline to speak with a cursed man. Head drooping in defeat Ryota vanished in a blur. 

_-A Few Days Later_

The warning signs were there, people just chose to ignore them. When Ryota returned from his Hunt he seemed to be a changed man, usually a socialite within his own community he now acted the recluse staying within the confines of his own home. Most people wrote this off as him coping with the loss he suffered. Ellesmere is a small tight knit community and word traveled fast that he was almost killed. To rub salt in the wound the Grand Council had already sent a team of Seekers and Huntresses to track the target back down. 

In his small home a jar of shine shatters off the wall plastering it's contents across the soft wood and paper. He pants heavily in his drunk stupor while he paced back and forth. "I can't believe them, if I couldn't do a damn thing, what makes the Grand Council think a team of weaker people can?!" is raged. Walking back to a small cabinet he pulled another mason jar of Shine out and ripped the lid off. "They can't beat him, no one can" is muttered while he drank a good half of the jar in one go. Tears formed in the corners of his eyes and he walked over to a wall and rested his head on it. Then propping himself in place he allowed his back to roll up against it. "Every Tribe is in trouble thanks to me" is slurred. His knees giving way he  slides to the floor and allows himself to take another heavy drink from the jar. Throwing it away, afterwards, he scatters more of the booze across the floor while he cupped his face into his hands. 

Minutes turned to hours as time marched on and as night crept over Eikichi, Ryota finally decided what it was he had to do. Pulling his blood shot eyes from his knees he looked up to the ceiling, "Forgive me for what it is I'm about to do" is muttered while he pulled his frame from the floor. Wiping dry spit from his mouth he stumbled toward the porch that overlooked the Marsh behind his home. Reaching behind a barrel of weapons he pulled Hisao's old sword, his boy was likeily on night patrol and Akane was off on another of her Hunts into the deeper Swamp. At least they wouldn't be here for this. For what he had to do for the rest of the swamp. For the rest of his people that he loved so dearly. With a blur the man was gone, the branches of trees to the north of his home crying under the weight of his feet. 

It was Middas in Ellesmere, which meant that Nozomi was training Fledgling Huntresses in the Hunting Mire, a large Peat Bog just north of Eikichi. There she would be tempering the mettle of next generation. Luckily, Nozomi kept a tight ship when training was concerned. Middas was fresh blood breaking day, which meant that these were young girls that had yet to get a Ninken, they had strict bedtimes. Sundown and when Ryota reached the Bog she was alone, gazing to the moon above head. Being raised a Yomohiro most of her young life she had a reverence for the moon and she spoke with it nightly. Tonight was little different as Ryota landed close to her. "Ryota!" the young girl exclaimed. Not know the ill deed the man had on his mind she runs up to and hugs him. "It's so good to see you out of your house, I was beginning to worry about you" is added as she pulled away. 

Quickly she pinched her nose, the smell of Moon Shine on the man was almost overbearing. "You need to lay off that stuff, if you want to live long enough to see grand kids" is joked. The poor girl doesn't take note of his silence, not until he speaks at least. "I hope Hisao can forgive me" is muttered. "What are you talking about? You were beaten, it happens dad. You'll get over it, Hisao doesn't think any less of you" the girl missed the point entirely while she lay a hand on his shoulder, "I hope you can find it in your power to do so as well." is added. Nozomi looked confused, the look only worsened as she felt the bite of cold steel as it slid into her stomach. 

Her red eyes widen as Ryota dug the sword deeper into her flesh. When it finally pushed out of her back Shirono was on alert. "What are you doing RYOTA!" the beast roared as it bounds from the outskirts of the peat bog. Her padded feet made her approach silent, but the old man was already on guard. Twisting the blade in Nozomi's body he quickly pulls to the left, ripping it free of her flesh. The sharp bite of the blade sinks into the panther's throat cutting clean through and down to it's stomach. The wild cat's eyes widen as it is driven into the peat. It's life blood staining the surface of the water like a crimson oil slick. "W-why?" Nozomi asks her hands trying to close the massive wound that nearly cut her in two. Stumbling she fell into Ryota's arms. Looking into his eyes she sees nothing but sadness in those empty pools of red. "I'm so sorry" is panted while he pulled her close. 

Burying his face in her hair he rocked with her and sobbed softly until she took her last labored breath, "I hope you can understand, the blood of two is outweighed by the blood of the many" is softly added while her arms fell lifelessly to her sides. Scooping her into his arms Ryota leaves the Bog with the Body Flicker Technique. The branches now cry with a course sadness as the man crossed overhead. Carrying the body of innocence he landed on his outward back deck. Nozomi had lived with him and his family so long now, he couldn't help but return her to a place she loved so much. Setting her down he crosses her arms over her chest. "There need be only one last death tonight." is muttered. 

_"I was wondering, Ryota, if I was going to have to burn this pitiful place to the ground. Make the last sacrifice to Hecate"_

Ryota's chest burned while Bart's voice echoed in his mind. With a hand to his head the man stood. Only Umi stood in the way of saving the Bayou. Her blood had to be shed. Pulling another weapon, this time from the barrel itself Ryota again vanishes in a blur of sick color.

...
..
.

With Nozomi's  blood already on his hands, Ryota took little time in getting from his home to where the Grand Elder stayed. The woman was sitting in the dark with her old Wolf, "Don't just stand out there Ryota. Come in." the graying wolf lightly growled as it pulled it's head from Umi's lap. Trudging off to the corner it lay down. "I know why it is you are here my son. You do know, despite the reason you have to do it, no one will understand what good you are doing for Ellesmere." is stated as the man pulled himself from the shadows. "How do you know what I'm here for?" is asked. The old woman merely laughed though. "Our eyes are more powerful than most can imagine young one. Come finish your task." is stated as she unfolded her arms. 

The bite of new steel was quick and she slumped into his arms. "Do not think Ryota that you cannot redeem yourself. The Swamp will hunt you never knowing what you've done for it this night..." is weakly stated while she pulled her dying form off his blade. A soft smile managed to form over her lips. "Never loose faith in our Mother, she is always watching Ryota" ~


----------



## Kei (Aug 10, 2014)

_
[Chunin Exams--Mirror Battle]
[Kyo Minami]
[Who Are You?]_​
There was so much blood on the floor and it all came from Kyo. There was a clear difference between their power, and it all was noted by appearance. The reflection eyes were sharp like a snake, and his teeth had turned into fangs, but the most important note was his fist was on flames.  There punches flew at each other, but it was clear Kyo was being pushed into a corner. The reflection wasn?t letting up on his punches, even when Kyo landed a hit, but it only smiled and attacked back.

There was a clear difference between the two. The reporters thought that they only saw the physical similarities, but when the reflection released its true power, they debated on that.  Though Kyo knew, he knew that the clone was him. It was what he really was. It was his true self, but that he had no limits. Kyo blocked the reflections incoming blows with the back of his arms, but the reflection caught on fast and saw its opening. The reflection shoved it foot into Kyo?s stomach forcing Kyo back, and before Kyo could react. The reflection jumped in the air and slammed his fist directly in his jaw.

Kyo fell to the ground, but he heard the door open, causing the clone to look and frown at the direction of the noise. 

?My beef is with him, leave you dogs!? The reflection sneered at them, ?Or I put you down as well!?

Kyo looked at where the reflection was looking and saw that exam proctors had entered the stadium. How bad did he have to do to make the exam proctors step in? He had failed and for a minute he would have rather died, then to be saved by anyone. The exam proctors stepped on stage and Kyo forced himself up.

_?Kyo Minami based on our observation you are not fit to continue on with the exams. We will deal with the reflection and get you medical attention.? _One of the exam proctors explained, and for a minute Kyo felt his stomach crush against his ribs. He really did fail?.

?You hear that?? The reflection asked as he shrugged his shoulders, ?You aren?t fit to continue?.?

He chuckled a bit before walking over to Kyo, ?How does that make you feel? Like shit I hope, because you can defeat me?.Only thing you have to do is?? The clone dropped to Kyo on the ground, ?Just accept it?.Accept who you are, who you want to be, and take it!?

The reflection turned to the proctors, who began to walk on the stage, ?I swore I read that dogs have a good sense of hearing, but it seemed that it skipped over you guys.?  He began to move his shoulders around in circles, before the scars on his knuckles began to bleed profusely but started to cover his arm. The blood began to take shape and formed into a bloody gauntlet?.

That was the power he was capable of?.

If only he could accept who he was, he could have the power that the reflection had, and he would be closer to his goal. Though now he was on the ground with internal injuries, and probably so broken bones.  Each time he tried to get up, he could feel his muscles scream in pain, and it made him smile. This whole thing was a really bad joke, a joke from a fucked up god, what was this, a bad shounen?  Was this is how he supposed to accept himself? 

Kyo felt himself smile, blood dripped out his mouth as his ribs had punctured his lungs, and it was because of all the kicks to the side. 

God this was a horrible joke?.

Something bubbled out of Kyo?s mouth and it was a chuckle. This was hilarious, he couldn?t even win a fight against himself, and he was supposed to be the clan leader.  Kyo began to laugh, an uncontrollable laugh that rocked his entire body. 

The reflection stopped in his tracks as Kyo?s laugh pierced the whole stadium, a smile spread across his face, as Kyo stood up. He stumbled as he grasped his stomach and laughed.  The laughter wasn?t normal, and there wasn?t a joke that was ushered, but the boy was laughing like a manic. His eyes began to glow red, as his laughter filled the arena. 

Though as the laughter finally died down, Kyo pushed back his hair and looked at the proctors, ?Get the fuck away from him?? He warned before meeting the gaze of his reflections, who was smiling like an idiot.  There was an aura around the two, that was felt heavy, but the proctors looked at each other.

_?But Minami?? _One of the proctors tried to protest but the reflection slammed his fist into his face before looking at the others and pointing at the boy. 

?You don?t understand, do you?? He asked as he turned back to Kyo, ?The only one who can beat me?.?

The reflection laughed, *?IS ME!?*


----------



## Kei (Aug 10, 2014)

_
[Chunin Exams--Mirror Battle]
[Kyo Minami]
[Who Are You?]_​
His mind was screaming at him, his heart was banging at his chest, and his body was aching. Kyo looked at his clone as he had finally faced him. The two looked at each other, and Kyo accepted that he didn?t have his flame release yet. However, that wasn?t going to stop him from shoving his fist so far down his reflection throat that he could feel his heartbeat.  The pain in his lungs and bones all of them felt as if he was waking up, his eyes widen as he zoned in on his target.

There was nothing else anymore, but the stadium, and the things around him. There were no reporters and there were no proctors that didn?t want him to fight. Kyo made a mental note that if anyone was wanted to get in between them, he would cut them down as well. 

?You have those eyes?.Good?? The reflection cooed, it had a sense of pride that he let seep out, and Kyo couldn?t help but realize something.

He smiled, his canines poking out through his lips, ?All thanks to you, but you are going to regret it.? His teeth began to grow into sharp fangs, ?Because now I?m going to kill you!?

The reflection eyes widen in excitement, ?Oh fuck yes, about damn time!? 

There was no words wasted between the two nor there was a second before the two went at each other. This time it was different, Kyo finally stepped up a level. He realized that this was the only thing that mattered, and that was this fight. With each push of his foot off the ground, he felt himself leaving a part of himself behind. Every foot step became lighter and lighter with each step, and before long?.

The person in front of him was the only thing that existed in Kyo?s world.

As they finally neared each other, the reflection got the first shot, slamming his fist into Kyo?s side. The pain jolted Kyo, but he wasn?t going to allow it to dominate him.  Nothing was going to rule over Kyo except what he allowed, not even his own brain and nerves was going to stop him from fighting. Kyo gripped his hands together and slammed it in the back of the reflection head.  

The clone lost its balance and was greeted by Kyo?s knee slammed into its face. The sound of something cracking caused Kyo?s eyes widen, it was almost like a bell that made his mouth fill with saliva. He grabbed the clone hair, and repeatedly slammed his fist into its face. Each time his fist made contact, Kyo felt his heart race, and a smile spread across his face. 

Though he wasn?t going to let it end so easily, he wanted more, and so he released the clone before slamming his head into the clones. The clone backed away from Kyo, regaining it balance, and Kyo took that second to spit out the blood that built up in his mouth. The clone punched his side with the blood gauntlet, but as the pain was nothing but a reminder.

A reminder that he was fighting, and nothing else mattered. That the person was stronger than him, but he wasn?t going to just turn over and lay down. He was going to rip that bastard a new asshole?.

The clone smiled up despite bleeding from the nose, ?God fucking finally! You are concentrating on me!? The clone laughed as he looked around, ?Good?.Good, you want to win don?t you? I feel it??

?You don?t care if they see you as a monster now do you??​
Kyo thought about it for a minute and shrugged his shoulders as his answer, ?No?.I don?t?? Kyo answered truthfully as he looked at the reporters, it didn?t cross his mind about what they saw in him, because in truth, they weren?t important. 

Kyo looked down at his clone, ?There is only one thing I care about.? And Kyo left it at that before running at his clone, he came with his right fist, but then faked it with his left slamming against the clone stomach.  Though as soon as it made contact, the clone spat the built up blood right in Kyo?s eyes, and slammed his fist so hard against Kyo?s skull that for a minute the boy eye sight blurred. However that was the least of Kyo worries as he felt his stomach caving in with the clone.

*?DON?T GET FUCKIN COCKY BITCH! I?M STILL GOING TO WIN THIS FIGHT!?*​


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 10, 2014)

Kukiko
Downtime - Spectating​
Kukiko stands among the crowd that had gathered to spectate the tournament, in truth her brother brought her to come here and atleast spectate the events as they unfolded. He was always one to enjoy everything a village had to offer which she appreciated at best. Despite his countless faults he was a well rounded individual enjoying what he could when he could, and knew exactly how to get his sister to come to such events but in all honesty she didn't mind so much. Konoha had a lot to offer in terms of culture far more than home or many of the villages aligned to Black, there was a rich history here something she at the very least wanted to experience to some degree.

She held her brothers ankles as he sat upon her shoulders to get a better view over the others who remained back watching, many of them appearing to lose their appetite for food at the sign of others pain. Unlike others however, she had some understanding of the numbers being presented to them from personal experience with food, her brother speaks up. "I am willing to bet you never predicted this kind of mission would ever pop up on the board! Maybe you should of taken part sister."

Kukiko comments glancing upon Akane, "Not sure about that the chef is constantly scratching like a mutt I wouldn't be surprised if half the competitors left with food poisoning something that much be avoided at all costs."

"That's part of the fun Kukiko. As I told you, far too serious." He chuckled shaking his head. Kukiko eyes remained focused but her mind lay adrift when she had other things to worry about and this simply served as a distraction for her brother. Kyo could of said whatever he wanted about her or what she was hoping to accomplish, it did not much matter even if she failed it was hardly a life she had chosen to live and certainly not one she wanted to.

Simply defeating him assuming she even could consider such a feat at this stage of her development wouldn't do her clan any good. They won an annual event, so what come the next year they might simply lose at which point everything goes back to the way it was and betraying her family was out of the question, that would defeat the whole point of doing what she was doing and neither was it as simple as Kyo might like to believe.

Freedom could only truly be achieved through some form of unity, so neither she or he had to worry about stupid old traditions based upon a family feud that had lasted centuries but equally she didn't understand anything herself, it was all well and good complaining but could she do anything about it?

With these thoughts crossing her mind she sighed, feeling the weight lifted off her shoulders as she came to the conclusion to focus on the present. No need to drown in a sea of presumptions and beliefs that may never come to pass, worst still would be to ruin the mood of her brother perhaps the greatest reason for her desires and goals to be achieved.

"Hey sister isn't the chef that girl from the exams, the one who fought with that snake thing against the old man....... oh and the owl kid too!"

Kukiko smirks, "Don't become too much of a fan they are both from white villages you might come to fight them one day."
He laughed and responded, "Maybe but maybe it's exactly as you said, I need someone to aspire towards. If I can defeat the old generation of shinobi that simply means I surpass you and everyone else, right?"
Kukiko nods, "Of course brother, but keep in mind survival is our base instincts something even humans cannot escape from."


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 11, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha [Chunin Exams 3rd stage - Mirror Battle]*

_*Man vs Beast: The embodiment of Wrath*​__Shit, this is bad, I can?t even reply back. My insides hurt like hell, did a rib pierce an organ or something? it hurts like hell. Every time I think i got him, he shows me that i am wrong. Every time I manage to stop consecutive attacks, he comes out with something different and starts to break through my defense with my own White Tiger?s Dance, also...have I always been such an annoying prick? This guy just won?t stop saying bullshit, if he knows that i won?t get swayed by it because i have always known perfectly that what he is saying is true, why does he keep speaking? Well, at least he has enough brains to know that there are things that shouldn?t be revealed. 

After a small exchange, or more like a good beating that I received, I find myself in mid air, the Lion Combo again. Somehow I manage to stop the first hit but the rest of them just land as I were nothing else but an immobile doll.Tch, it?s annoying when you think about it, to get so badly beaten by myself...at least I?m happy that all of my training hasn?t been for nothing, if he can do this, it means that I can do this kinda shit as well when in my best condition. The attack ends and he is taking me by the neck, I am barely conscious. I am pissed off, I am angry because this is my last chance, if I don?t succeed in becoming a chunin in this exam, I am sure that I won?t be allowed to take it again and of course, getting defeated by a clone takes away points.

This guy is really gonna kill me, of course, I wouldn?t hesitate neither. I can already see them all looking at me while in a hospital bed, or on the verge of dead, even if I were awake. I can see Ryoga-sama looking at me emotionless as If I had made another mistake...bothersome...I can see Takao-san looking at me in disappointment telling me that I need more training...annoying...I can see Kaito-senpai smiling like an idiot with those empty eyes that resemble mine as he says that I had bad luck...useless...Who are the rest? Looking down on me just like everyone, I don?t even bother about what they are saying...and finally there is the princess; she is crying, why is she even crying? just because i?m at the hospital? because I was on the verge of death? I?m not worth it...but it makes me mad. Why do i have to see her cry? Why do I have to see all of those shitheads pitying me? I hate it, I hate it, I hate it, I hate it!!!

And everything because I?ll lose this fight.I am pathetic, I don?t like this, I want to kill this guy, I want to make him disappear, to make them all disappear, they make me angry, they disgust me and everything is..... everything is..._

*"YOUR FUCKING FAULT!!"

BAM!!*

Before the proctor could stop the match. A loud sound interrupted his movements only for him to see an orange blur pass next to him. By the time he reacted another one of the same color rushed past him almost at floor level. Turning to see what was going on, another loud sound is heard only for him to see both guys? right fist sinking into each other?s face, as if in slow motion, finally the clone succumbed before the strength of his counterpart and was sent about fifteen meters away skidding on the ground. When his eyes got fixed on the real Akaya, chills ran down his spine for a moment as he looked at the person standing there without taking the eyes off the copy. A creepy wild smile appeared in the black-haired boy?s face while wounds on his face arms and body were bleeding. His messed up hair giving him an even more dangerous look but what made him get the chills, were his eyes. There was no change in his chakra, meaning that the monster cat wasn?t helping him, but the vibe coming from him was more dangerous than ever, his pupils had disappeared by now only leaving a pure white scenery in his orbs. A killing aura that made the surrounding air denser than anything anyone could imagine. 



"Hehe...Heheh...hahahahah!! Great!! So you finally show your true colors!! Finally what the Uchiha clan has been raising is showing its fangs!! Just look at yourself, not even a cornered wild beast would be so wonderful and deadly!! Come here, fucking mad dog, let me see what we are capable of."The clone stood up as he looked in amusement at the original and without warning A2 dashes forward the same as Akaya so both entangle in a new taijutsu confrontation. Trying to get a left hook, the clone?s fist is met with an even stronger one which violently deflects his attack forcing his whole arm to be blown back, that before the original?s small jump which allowed him to spin in the air before landing a heel kick on the fake Uchiha?s shoulder; a weak cracking sound came out after the impact.

Holding onto the leg used to hurt him, the clone starts to spin on his own axis many times only to let go of the mad boy sending him flying. As he sees what was going on, the proctor wouldn?t let anything but a"What on earth?"hearing that he seems confused, the clone with excited smirk answers what his question could be"That guy just awakened, funny since he is pretty much unconscious. His body is moving on instinct alone, probably he was so angry before blacking out that his brain took an enormous shot of chakra which allowed him to surpass his own physical limits; if you want a simple answer, he just got angry, very very angry...By the way, i know you are a jounin and all but I would recommend that you go a bit higher while watching or this may get trouble-"before finishing, the clone jumps seeing a small tornado rumbling bellow him and crashing against the wall, making a hole on it and rising a cloud of dust. 

It didn?t take even a second before four figure would come out from the hole in the wall. Four new Akaya landing on four legs were already growling, the clone looked at them eagerly"So you can do that even in that set of mind? "with those words, he joined his hands and created three clones instantly, the eight genin ran against each other, a scene depicting a fight between animals and people. With great precision, the animalistic clones were dodging and trying to reply back, their movements were cleaner than when the boy was on his senses but still the others weren?t staying behind.The couple of jounin looking at this couldn?t even describe what was taking place before their eyes, it was simply bizarre.

As the clones diminished their numbers only four teens remained, three of them being on the "human" side. Jumping back to gain some distance, two Kage Bunshin make the same hand seal sequence suddenly, the unleashed Akaya?s body stops moving as if a metal rope has trapped him"Passing Fang!!"the from above the well known technique of the Inuzuka clan collides violently against him creating another crater on the ground. The dirt sent into the air due to the strike, clouded the sight of the clones and the proctors, silence made itself prsent from and instant before soemthing would get rocketed from within the dust, allowing to see the two bodies together, the original and apparently unitelligent boy biting onto the copy?s shoulder as they crash loudly against the ground. Immediately, the clones dash in to attack but are stopped and annihilated by a fist and a kick that made the disappear. Reacting almost instantly  after being freed from the original?s bite, A2 delivers a punch into his gut before sending him away with a kick.

"Shit!!"

A2 takes his left hand to his head and what he gets is a lot of blood wetting his hand. Fixing his gaze in front, he manages to see how the mindless beast spits his left ear before stepping on it."Grrrr"the growl announcing the start of a new attack. "Great, just keep it coming boy, just let it all out!! Cry, Shout, roar, destroy!! Let all the rage consume you!! Be violent, fast, become a fucking thunder!! You are violence itself, the incarnation of all the bad feelings that one can get, you are the embodiment of wrath!!"Akaya rushed against his foe as if the words that most likely he didn?t understand, were spoken. At ominous speed in spite of his body?s condition, he runs on four legs.

"Idiot, as awesome as this is, you have lost consciousness. You changed your reason for strength. I?ll end everything now."launching four kunai with explosive tags to the wall, the clone waits for Akaya to arrive as a shroud of red chakra starts to surround him. His nails and fangs grow, his hair becomes wilder almost like the original?s, his eyes change color to green and yellow respectively. Akaya jumps high into the air and gets his fist ready to bash his clone?s skull against the floor but then is surprised by the now apparently unwounded copy which has started to heal thanks to the cat?s chakra. A brutal impact shakes him in mid air followed by a kick which sends him flying straight towards the kunai on the wall. The clone proceeds to make a hand sign and-

*BOOM!!*

The shockwave of the explosion hits the real jinchuuriki with all of its power sending him in the opposite direction only for the clone to fly down like a projectile, colliding against the boy?s chest and sinking him into the floor. Ready to finish it with his fist, the one using Nibi?s power is struck is grabbed by the arm and hit repeatedly by the fis of the original before getting rocketed upwards by a kick."GRRRAAAHH!!!"the one on the ground roars as the other sees himself floating. Looking at his left arm, he sees a deep cut and three paper bombs attached to his arm."Fucking idiot!!"he shouts in mid air and before te original could stand up, he sends with all of his power two kunai. The projectiles have enough power behind them, that they are capable of piercing through the mindless beast?s palms, jamming him against the floor.

*Ka-boom!!*


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 11, 2014)

Another explosion happens and the only thing the proctor can see is a burned, severed arm landing next to him. The eyes of the jounin go back to the ridiculous battle before another projectile would come out from the cloud of smoke in the air. As it crashes against the pinned down Akaya, the cry of pain is heard."GRAAAHHH!!"hurt, like a wounded beast, it takes some moments before they would stop. The proctor just sees how the clone stands up, blood coming out from what once was his left arm as he panted. A bitter smile could be seen in his face.

"This is the kind of monster we are. There?s no way something like us could reach that thing people calls happines."he started off as he gazed at the quiet body of the original, a two kunai stuck deep in his gut as a pool of blood began to form."If you keep going like this, you will become a danger for everyone surrounding you and for yourself. Until you get rid of all this anger, fear and hate, there?s no way you can be free."while saying this, his body started to change, as if it were melting it began to go back to its original form."Under this circumstances, if you survive, something I am sure you will do, if you don?t find that thing you have been looking for all these years, that thing that you have mistook for freedom, it would be better if you died then..."his words as his eyes showed pity towards the original.

"Please do it before you break down..."with that, the clone turned into some sort of gray mass. For a second the proctor stayed static, speechless before shaking his head.

"Akaya Uchiha is the loser of this match." then looking at the immobile boy, his eyes opened at the sight of a dying jinchuuriki."Medical team!!"


----------



## Kei (Aug 11, 2014)

_
[Chunin Exams--Mirror Battle]
[Kyo Minami]
[Who Are You?]
[Arc End]​_

There was blood everywhere, it splattered on the walls and floors, the two that were going at it were covered in it. However, they didn’t let up in their punches, and as the adults watched they wondered what was going through the two minds. The sound of slamming fist, connecting blades, and the sound of crushing ribs, all came to make a beautiful melody of pain. The news reporters faces crooked in disgust as this display of violence, and the proctors could only watch in horror as the boys faces couldn’t be seen anymore, because it was covered by blood. 

Although for the two punching their brains out on the stadium floor, this wasn’t a fight that one could just easily separate. It was like trying to get in between two fighting dogs, there was no way that someone could pull the other off without getting bitten. Both of their visions were dyed in red, there was no more sound except for the sound of their heart beat, and the pain only kept them awake. It was a reminder that the fight wasn’t over and that the other one wasn’t dead yet. 

The proctors looked at how long the boys were going for. It was long enough for them to stop using jutsus, but not long enough for them to actually slow down their fighting.  The reporters had stopped writing as a few of them covered their mouths in disgust.  They wanted it to end, not only because of their job, but because they just couldn’t take it anymore. 

The two looked like monsters fighting….

Kyo felt his body being engulfed by flames, everything was burning in pain, but it only drove him further and further. There was nothing else in his mind except this fight and the person in front of him. Kyo didn’t once doubt that the reflection was feeling the same thing. They were equals because they were each other, but still every good thing had to come to an end. Kyo hand launched at the reflection neck, wrapping around so tightly, and using the remainder of his strength he lifted the reflection up in the air.

It struggled in Kyo’s grasp, crawling at Kyo’s arm, ripping through the skin and digging deeply into his muscles, but Kyo didn’t flinch. He didn’t flinch when the real fight had started and as they made eye contact, he wasn’t going to flinch now. Blood was what needed to be spilt on the battle field to be called a battle field, somewhere he came up with that idea when he was fighting. As long as he was on the battle field, nothing mattered.

Not rank…Not class….Not riches….Not even relationships….

Only thing that mattered was power, power made sure that someone would get out alive, and at this point Kyo had the power. The power that his clone was showing off was now his downfall, and it only smiled as they looked at each other.

“Finish it….”​
Kyo’s claws dug into the reflection throat, but no blood spilled, however it still looked like it was in pain. His body began to contort in pain, as fire began to escape every orifice of the reflection body, before the reflection exploded. Glass flew everywhere, as the flames from Kyo’s claws swirled around its wielder.

Kyo unlocked one of his blood limits, but as he moved his fingers, it didn’t feel different….Nothing felt different….

However he felt as though his eyes felt open…..

_“Kyo…Minami….Passes….”_ The silence was thicker than anyone could imagine, because as soon as the proctor said that Kyo had realized that he was in an exam. He realized that he was fighting for his clan, and his name, it came back to him as if he had just walked home and realized that he had to grab toilet tissue for the house. 

“Ah….That’s right….I was in an exam….” Kyo eyes looked at the proctors, his red eyes were still burning as if the fire in his soul wasn’t dying down, “If I remember correctly….I think you tried to stop it….”

“That’s really rude you know, butting in like that, and it’s a shame a mother has to realize she raised a child without manners.”

The flames that were swirling around his hand had begun to extend to the rest of his body. Kyo rotated his head around and around, until he heard a nice snap and the pressure from his neck finally stopped. 

“Well…Someone has to teach you matters, even if its someone 10 years your junior.” Kyo smiled as he launched himself at his proctors, but there was a big blue blur that came out in front of them. Once Kyo realized who it was, it was too late as there was something hard crashed down on Kyo’s skull.

The person stood up above Kyo which caused Kyo to sneer, “….Sosuke…..”


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 11, 2014)

*Mirror Battle, VI*

*Ren Houki*

The clone narrowed his crystal blue eyes as he realized what had happened; he'd been stunned by a trick from his original. "I thought you were going to try and beat me down with raw power," it gave a weak smile, despite itself. It might have been designed to carry out the Houki's loss, but it was still a replica of Ren himself. The reflection recognised that struggling was futile and would only add to his original's satisfaction at winning?beside that, he was also somewhat pleased that he won. The doppelganger had the distinct feeling that he would have gotten very angry with Ren if he lost. 

Ren removed his actual tantō from the ground, checking his reflection on the steel surface for a moment before pocketing it. "It's as we say. You gotta trust trustworthy people." He took a few steps back, then threw a flurry of shurikens at the clone; all lined with ninja wire and manipulated with chakra so that it would coil around his opponent like a restraining jacket. The wire gleamed under the light of the ceiling. 

"You're using _this_ already?" it asked, looking down at its compressed skin. The wire pushing against the burn spots stung a little - okay, a lot - but there wasn't anything it could do about it but grit its teeth and bear with it. Using raiton imbued ninja wire in conjunction with sōshūjin had initially been a strategy developed to stop Edie and deal with her regeneration and, among other things, a tactic he'd been vehemently against revealing. 

The Houki twirled around the fingers on his right hand, remote controlling the shurikens into planting themselves into the ground to hold inferior Ren solidly in place. The copy grunted slightly in pain as it found the ninja wire around it tightening. "It was something from Satoshi that I picked up to deal with Edie, but..." he gave a nonchalant. "Needed something to keep you completely locked in place."

Copy Ren raised an eyebrow curiously. "Does that mean you figured something else out?" it asked again, which was replied to with a silent nod from his counterpart. Between them, nothing else was said; mostly to prevent Edie's little immortality thing from leaking out and partly to avoid dragging the execution out. Neither were particularly fond of the Nakano, but not even Ren was willing to to flout such an obviously important secret on television. Not particularly out of respect for her as a person or anything, but out of respect for privacy. If it was something she was comfortable with, the Houki had no doubt she would have flaunted it in public already. The fact that she didn't and clearly made visible attempts in the Forest of Death to hide it from television made it obvious that it wasn't something Edie wanted others to know about. 

The Konoha genin opened up his palm, gathering chakra into his palm in the form of thin strands of electricity, which rapidly accumulated in his hand. Songs of intense electricity chirped inside the hall; a bright light slowly swallowing the surrounding darkness. Ren tightly clutched at the spear, which cackled wildly and burst with murderous energy. Normally, he would have executed his enemy with a simple stab from a kunai or something, but with his opponent being himself, the Houki was wary of any tricks the reflection might pull out at the last second. "It feels kind of weird executing myself," he finally admitted.

The reflection rolled his pale blue eyes, then looked at the small spear of chakra held inside its originator's hands. "Tell me about it," it said dully, biting back the trace of shiver in his voice. It'd existed for less than thirty minutes, but that had only made the reflection even more desperate for life?it knew that it was fleeting and subconsciously tried to claw at it. Maybe it was even a little resentful for it, too. In retrospect, perhaps this was why all the clones were aggressive towards their originals, it reflected. They were the same thing in every respect: skill, intelligence, appearance and memories. Why did one have to die while the other one flourished?

*"Kaminari no Eisō!"*

Ren cocked his hand back a little more and then threw. Steam of residue chakra flowed from his hand as the lightning arrow left his fingertips and entered the air. The projectile flew true towards it's target, like a dart on a dart board. The reflection closed its eyes; eyes which never reopened, as the lightning burst through it's heart in a gory spray of blood and messy flesh. Only moments later, it's body reformed into a pool of pinkish gunk on the ground. 

The Houki collapsed onto his knees. The mark on his face faded away and his hair returned normal, albeit slightly frizzy from all the electricity in the air. He was exhausted and didn't even bother to look up as the proctor appeared in front of him and announced his victory.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Chuunin Exam Finale: Mirror Battle
Me Myself and I*

The two days since the draconian first stage of the finale had been a daze for Zell. He found himself embracing the more laconic disposition he had before he had woken up from his coma back when he was emotionally stifled. Jericho hadn?t been around much either which made him feel worse. Life was ironic in that since, the person he detest being around the most was the one person he wanted around now. It would have probably aided his depression to have someone else around. Zell had been a swaddled bundle of sadness and antipathy. When Jericho did make an appearance Zell questioned him about where he had been, the reply was mumbled jumble followed by a tactless retreat. 

The Hound of Justice was in a foggy guilt addled malaise where there was honestly nothing going on in his head. He didn?t replay the events in the Land of Iron in his head; you?d think that would be the case after you kill someone for the first time. There wasn?t that type of regret there where the situation was dissected to see if something different could have been done. It happened and that?s all there was to it. When Zell turned up to the Chuunin Exam grounds he was arguably more popular. Instead of the 50-50 split of ?Let?s Go Zellous?, ?Zellous Sucks?, chants dueling throughout the proceedings the ones saying he sucked were a much more hushed minority. He wasn?t the vanilla face anymore; he had a darker more heelish side, which the onlookers gravitated toward the same way they had for Satoshi. It was a conundrum how the mob mentality of the crowd worked but alas it was one more thing that the numbed maven of impassivity didn?t really give a shit about. The fact he was able to, or rather allowed to compete, made him feel ill.

The way this entire thing worked was pretty sick if you think about it.  No one was saying it but this tournament?s value was directly tied to the danger and death. High drama made for rating and death was better for the bottom line of the sponsors and the villages. What else were people going to watch for, it surely wasn?t to see people get along and bring the best out of each other. At this particular juncture the headmistress of the Sakura Haruno Academy, a place where they ironically enough taught healers, was giving a demo on the challenge the genin would be taking on. They had to fight themselves or more specifically a clone. It didn't really matter for Zell; really none of it did anymore.

-Moments Later-

The genin were led to different battlegrounds that were supposed to be identical in nature. It was a rather drab battleground, concrete on top of concrete. Nothing fancy which begged the question if the sponsors of the Chuunin Exam were using this stage to cut the cost of the global undertaking.

Zell was deposited into the dreary concrete jungle, a room devoid of much besides the stone masts that buttressed the structure. It was not dissimilar to a modern day parking lot really. The fugue state he was in was broken upon coming face to face with his doppleganger.

-SHIFT-

It really was like staring in some kind of bizarre mirror, to look at someone else with your clothes, your eyes, your face, and your flow was truly unique. There was the vestige of an emotion residing within me. Seeing myself in front of myself was so shocking it could rouse even me from the depths of self-loathing to a state of mouth opening awe. The clone of myself seemed rather unamused furrowing his brow into a scowl, before I even knew it he was upon me. His form had taken to the air, his fist cocked back, I couldn?t bring myself to move, my body wasn?t working because my mind was absolutely blown at the proposition of what was about to occur.

*CHOUJIN PAUNCH!!!*
(Superman Punch)

Shock was soon displaced by pain, my entire face burned as I felt my body swept up by an invisible hand. This same hand flung me through the air, the wind whistled in my ears as a I flew, my bell absolutely and totally rung. The way the neurons fired through my synapses were wonked by way of the Superman Punch. After what seemed like forever but in reality was probably not more than two seconds, gravity remembered I existed as it deposited me onto the concrete floor of the battleground, skipping along my back before coming to a stop. The shock and awe of the explosive punch didn't really leave me in a position to formulate any sort of counterattack. My mouth was infiltrated by the taste of metal; I swished the bloodied spit around before launching a crimson loogy on the grey floor beside me. 

"You've failed everyone and fallen into depravity. You are not me, the real me would never have allowed Satoshi to die! You made him a promise to cut the darkness from his heart; well I'm going to make you the same promise. I'll cut the darkness from your heart and make you realize the truth. I am the real Zell and you're the imposter!"


"BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAHAHA"

I wasn't trying to be humorous at this point heck I thought my penchant for such things was buried after the whole Satoshi incident but there was something in particular about the moment that provided me with a measure of clarity about something very important. My clone wasn't bemused by my raucous laughter nor did he seem to care about whatever epiphany I had, he looked at me with a hardened gaze ready for a fight. It was a very determined look, he had a goal in mind and wasn't just fighting me because he was told to, and this was something the clone wanted.

I mentioned the shock and awe aspect right? Well let me make myself clear I wasn't necessarily taken aback by the clone's symmetry with myself, no it was something different as I stroked my jawline. 

"So that's how that feels? That's what I've been doing to people this entire time? Shiiit..."
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 12, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Personal Arc - Family​
Hatori moaned tapping moon-light reaching his eyes, wondering how long he has been asleep like this. He blinked, shutting his eyes and blinked again. Yawning with a destinctive hoot, he managed to fully open his eyes now seeing the giant owl stood over him.

She towered over him like a tower with light brown feathers, white underfeathers, and two solid brown markings upon her face. Her feathers were noticably ruffled as if she felt threatend or annoyed by his pressence. He winced in pain as he struggled to get onto his own two feet, finding he was unable to the pains from the previous battle remained still but wounds seemed healed for the most part.

After several moments squirming on his back he finally managed to get up, with the owl watching and taking a step back. "The owlet finally awakens."She commented, digging her talons into the large thick mosses that lined the nest feeling comfortable between his talons.... _Wait what..._

Quickly glancing over himself he jumps back falling back into the corner of his captives nest. His body coated by grey and white feathers with brown feathered wings. "What the hell did you do to me?!"

The owl frowns as he screeched up at her, "Show some respect brat, I saved your life. TWICE NO LESS!" She responded her feathers extending out in all directions. Extending her talon she wrapped it around his body before placing him firmly back on his feet, the commition since waking up April who was lain out at his side before all this started.

"What's all this commition about.... ugh what a headache."She complained stumbling for a moment as she began to recover her balance. "Your partner woke up, and is being disrespectful." To which April lets out a sigh before turning her head until her eyes meet Hatori's who was staring uncomfortably across to her, even April considerably out sized him now and she lets out a chuckle. "Hatori you look cute, never expected you to have a lil' elf owl in you."

Oh this was just great, where they both in on this? One thing was for sure she and this Owl seemed to know one another, given the fact that April didn't seem quite as surprised or shocked by any of this, granted he knew very little about either of them as he listens careful to their words the awnsure he was looking for comes to him.

"So April who is this owlet you brought to my door step?"Is asked the owl calming dowm now he had become silent, turning her head to look down at his companion.

"First of all, I didn't bring him here someone else did I can only assume it was his clone he seemed aware of the same techniques I am capable of."April says before turning her head to Hatori, "Secondly, Hatori respect your elders! This is Ijōna the strongest owl of Jukai, if you didn't count the Sennin."

Hatori responded, "April she turned me into a fricking owl!" April watched him as he hopped forward at the top of his voice and raised a wing causing him to stop before he said something he might truely regret. "It will wear off you should be glad you wasn't pertified as a result of her healing."

"How is that meant to make me feel better?"He asks after calming himself and April responded, "Well you are alive..." Turning back to Ijōna, "Forgive him, he is not the most socialble individual. Anyway he is Hatori Akarusa."

...

"That explains why he had Kumoigachi, I have not seen that weapon in several centuries at least. Would also explain why the ANBU want to keep a close eye on him with your former master running around April."She states looking upon the two as April nods uncomfortably.

Hatori looks confused her former master, who were they talking about. He knew no one that matched the descriptions of what they were refering to, unless they maeant Zyanno but he was a dragon and never showed his true self to him. His trail of thought is interupted suddernly when Ijōna speaks up, "Anyway you cannot leave this place owlet until you repay the debt to me. So if both of you would be so kind to follow me I will show you the job that must be completed."

Hatori glanced at April before noding as best he could, the larger owl flying outside onto the branch and watching the two, "April, we can't stay here. I need to get back to Konoha or Kumo at least. We got exams to finish."

April responded, "Affraid she will not let us besides, what you can learn her far surpasses that of the chunnin exams." She went to take flight before stopping looking back at him as he takes on a depressed deamour. "Akane won't be going anywhere, you will meet again."

"As an owl or a human?"He questioned and April responded, "Human of course, consider this as part of your training. Besides Ijōna was right she saved you twice, she removed the ANBU tattoo on the back of your neck."

"Huh?"He asks as April added, "It was a seal designed to drain the victims chakra when activated, it would of killed you. Hatori they were going to bertray you, and before you ask I do not know why but my personal experiance with them isn't exactly posative I tried to warn you but you didn't listen - as usual."

Hatori looks on uncomfortably before walking over and trying to climb up into the hollows entryway. April tilts her head confused as  Ijōna screeched "What's taking you so long?"

April swiveled her head and responded, "I do not think he knows how to fly."

~10 Minutes Later~

Hatori frowned, how embrassing being carried around like some dead weight in the talons of his companion who took great joy in scaring him with various threats of dinner. Taking advantage of his more instinctive side while in this state, by the time she released him upon a wooden platform located at the centre of the forest he was at his limit. Feathers ruffled to no end.

Before them was a large structure built into a great tree that towered high above the canopy. It was easily big enough to accomodate human sized occupants and seemed far more fitting of human occupation than the hollow he woke up in. In the bark were windows and various intriqute designs carved into the tree but what takes him by surprise most of all was the occupant. The great wooden door opens, before revealing two individuals one he immidately recongised a middle aged shinobi.


*Spoiler*: _Youko Akarusa_ 









"MOM?!"Hatori hoots a smile forming as his words reach her, at the very least her son recongised her since starting this life. Accomponying her was another shinobi that stood up to his mothers shoulders dressed in clothing he could imagen Akane might even be comfortable with her shoulders draped in white animal furs over her right hand was a iron bracer covering the lower arm and extending over part of the hand with a vest that extended to cover her breasts but left her belly exposed with black pants held up by a leather studded belt with leg guards at either flank and a rugged torn fabric at the front and back with furred boots providing footwear.

She had a fair complexion with red hair and golden eye color contrasting with the silver head dress with a blue stone crest. "I was uncertain weather to believe elder Ijōna mentioned she found a lost owlet was reverse summoned here."Youko speaks kneeling down look at Hatori.

"Mom... what are you doing here, I thought you went on holiday after I left home?"I asked

"A half-truth son. I am the sannin here, when you left I no longer had any reason to stay behind to keep you safe. April helped an awful lot."

".... That's why she never warned me of your arrival when I trained her to do so."

"Trained?! I'm no wild animal!"April says knocking him over onto his side with her wing. "I just played along as Youko requested."She states confirming pretty much what he just said. Youkou ran a finger down the top of his head causing him to churr, "Do not worry April, we will be doing the teaching from now on... so cute."

"...."Hatori openned his beak biting his mothers hand at the comment.

His mothers company looks curiously onwards, she had Takame that much he tell just by looking at her meaning they were both of the same blood but he had never seen her before, and she neither him by the looks of things as they inspected one another. "Mom who is this?"She asks looking down at her mother and the elf owl she was presently stroking.

"This is Hatori, he is your brother."Is stated before she looks at Ijōna, "Thank you Ijōna for bringing him back to good health, just next time you might want to use less natural chakra. I think we can take it from here."

Hatori hearing this felt a shock like lightning course through his body, he had a sister? When did this happen, she looked almost as old as he was so this was nothing recent, better yet why would his parents hide this from him.

"Of course Lady Youko but you need to teach your son some manners."Ijōna says taking flight and making her way back home by the looks of it. His mother stops and stands back up resting Hatori upon her shoulder, "You no doubt both have a lot of questions so let's head inside, I can explain everything and get down to business."

His eyes keeping in constant contact with his supposed sister turning his head almost a full 90 degrees to do so as his mother passed her. She looked on back at him, but appeared far less shocked by this revalation.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 13, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[???, Kohnoha]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 87: Through the Looking Glass and Beyond II]​

Akane swallowed hard and clawed at her double's hands, arms and where ever else she could. But the vindictive redhead only pushed down harder on her prey's throat. There was still no need to talk, no need to speak a word. Both girls knew what was on the line and as the Swamp native's skin started to turn pale the Jonin overseer started to show apprehension.  Her eyes cut to Ryota who had a hand up to his face, peering through his fingers down on the battle as it played out below. He almost seemed impassive to the situation. The Jonin Proctor narrowed her eyes, as if asking if she should make a move, "Dun you go worryin' 'bout mah lil gurl. Cher got plenty fight lef." {You don't have to worry about my little girl, she has plenty of fight left.} is stated.

Below as the erratic kicking from the actual Genin started to slow, the story seemed to play out much differently than the man behind her was hoping. "She's going to die at this rate" is muttered to herself.  Below, Akane's face started to relax and her arms slowed their clawing and even struggled to stay latched onto her mirror's arms. The fight was gone, she'd lost, that quickly. "AKANE!" What was that?  What ever it was, it was distant to the girl whose head was starting to spin like a record. "Akane!" again the garbled words try to reach her ears, but the redhead only hears white noise as blood starts to seep from her nostrils. A wide, jagged grin seemed to spread over the mirror's face as she bared down on her genuine counterpart. 

-BLAM!-

The double's eyes widen and her body shifts harshly to the right. With her iron grip on Akane's throat gone she tumbles across the floor. A low growl rolls from Mizuirono's gullet, standing defensively over her sister she dares the Mirror to try anything. Surprise was the expression on it's face as the double pulled herself from the ground. Largely uninjured, she sneered at the prospect that the wolf could have gotten from her's. Turning, though, a large grin crept over her face as Akane rolled to her side and gasped for air. Her, the clone's, Mizuirono was back on her feet and charging. A ferocious howl is bitten as the wolf collided with wolf, it's teeth digging deeply into the real deal's flesh. A yelp echoed across the battlefield and a ball of fur rolls from over the downed Swamp Girl. 

Still coughing and sputtering, Akane tries to pull herself up. A moment later she is helped by herself, as her clone wrapped her fingers into Akane's red locks. Pulling up, knuckles rolled off the top of the Genin's skull as she is pounded. Two, four, six, eight, ten then twelve. It was like watching an episode of Cage Night in Konoha. With the real teen in the hands of her evil counterpart, she is pulled into a sitting position so knuckle after knuckle can be rained down upon the poor girl's skull. Blood was staring to go everywhere. None of the real, living, Ninja were doing too well in this contest. Akane was getting what little sense she had beaten out of her. Mizuirono was being mauled, as her clone dug it's fangs into the back of her neck turning her gray fur a dark shade of crimson. She howled painfully as her clone shook her muzzle violently threatening to tear a chunk of flesh free.  Not far from those two, the pair of Kuroimaru leapt at one another, mouths wide and teeth bared as they tried to tear into the other's throat. 

All in all, the fight was going poorly on all ends as the Mirrored Akane tore into the real girl's head. Blood mixes with sweat and cascades down the girl's forehead as her blood is splattered with each following  successful blow. Above the proctor was just about at her limit, she was about to step in. "Don't worry too much" Emiko's voice cut in as she watched Akane's limp body shudder under each blow that was rained down on her head, "That is one of the toughest girls that I've ever seen" the proctor simply looked back to Emiko. The woman in glasses looked as passive as the man that sat beside her. The press' pens were to paper as they jotted down just how dismally Akane was doing against herself. Light's flashed above the pair, like this was some boxing main event and it seemed as if the champ was about to land the ending blow and keep his title. 

Pushing down, the mirror tosses Akane to the ground and stands. Pulling her bloody had to her face she licked some of the blood free allowing a satisfied grin to rest upon her lips. Turning she held her arms out, allowing the press to take photos as Kuroimaru is forced to the ground by his clone. "Call it!" the mirror demands pointing to the judge and proctor that stood by her father. "Call it, or Ah'll kill cher." is added. Turning she boots Akane in the gut hard for a second time in the span of five minutes. Her cheeks flush with blood and she spits the bitter fluid to the ground while sputtering, she really was going to die. Rolling from the standing punt Akane hits her back as she is mounted for a second time by the clone.

The whole match, the clone dominated pummeling the poor girl like ... well, like a redheaded step child. And now as fingers again wrapped into her hair, Akane feels her head being lifted off the ground. "Call it" is demanded a final time as the clone looked to the proctor. A moment later the edge of a Kunai is slid under the real Akane's neck as if the clone was about to go through with her threat and end this now. Above the proctor pulls her hands together. But before she could act she felt a hand land on her shoulder. "Wait" is stated. "What?", "Look"

Below the real Genin made her move, pushing into the blade in the clones distraction afforded her only a minor cut as she rolled with it after she grabbed her mirror's arm. 

BLAM!

It was now Akane slamming her fist into her clone's face. Though her blow was hardly strong enough to break a nose, it did do it's job and getting the woman off her. Rolling back the swamp native disarmed her clone and pulled a Kunai her own out. The Clone Ninken just evade as the iron blade cut small strands of fur from their bodies. It was all on the original's minds at the same time, regroup and pull themselves together. 

"Ah was wonderin' if you was gonna fight back" the mirror laughs with a grin. For those at home keeping tally, it was about to move into round three. ~


----------



## Cjones (Aug 13, 2014)

*Marietta*

_*Chunin Exams: Final Stage V*
Dopollganger Showdown II_

It was basically a mirror come to life, the spitting image of herself that would reflect in glass, was standing directly in front of her living and breathing. She found herself sighing at what exactly could come from this. Since its formation the doppelganger had only been on standby, just like her, with the same folded arms and glower look on her face, actually, the clone looked to have an even more intense bad-tempered expression to her. Her eyes were burning pools of transparent sapphire, a great amount of angry looked to be swelled inside them with her stance giving off an air of agitation. This really wasn?t something she knew how to tackle.  

?Hey.? 

The clone spoke out to her with a strident tone that had Marietta taken aback a bit. Did she normally come off as that loud and harsh? 

?What is it?? 

The clone simply nodded her head up toward the adjacent wall. At the very top protected by a railing sat Lucia who looked on with wide eyes. Back down on the ground Marietta looked up from underneath the rim of her hat at her, but never really taking her attention off the spitting image of her that stood directly across. 

?What about Lucia? If you?re me, then you already know why she?s here.? Marietta spoke as if it was the most obvious thing in the world, but the mirror image simply scoffed at her.

?That?s the problem, as if you didn?t already know, Lucia shouldn?t be here in the first place. I don?t want her here for this.?

?Well she?s here so there?s no-? 

?Shut up when I talk.? The clone screamed out with authority cutting her other half off. A rhythmical tapping began filling the air as the doppelganger?s foot began hitting the arena floor. It may have seemed impossible, but it looked as if she had an even shorter fuse than the real Marietta. Her entire form radiated with anger. While she stood seething at the thought of her cousin having to sit here and watch this mess an uncharacteristic smile stretched across the fake foreigner?s face. It was a smile gained after a dawn of realization had hit, a smile of the person knowing that they now had the upper hand. 

?Here I am, yelling at myself, about something I allowed. Funny right? Lucia shouldn?t be here. I know this, but she begged and begged and begged, so I allowed her to come, right? I mean despite how strongly I didn?t want her to come, it actually made me happy that she forced me to cave in, after all??

A gloved finger pointed towards the young girl that sat in the audience seat, an emphasis placed on her presence. 

?Without her?? The same finger pointed directly at Marietta, then back to the clone who smile quickly morphed into a disgusting grimace. 

?I?m absolutely nothing.? 

The implication, for the first in recent time, made the young kunoichi shoulders stiff. A chip in her no-nonsense fa?ade, the forthright foreigner with nerves of steel, had begun to feel worry seep into her person as everything about her looked to soften just a bit. Prior to the beginning of this event she was warned that this was a possibility, that all that was her would be bared in front of everyone as some type of spectacle; however, it was something she didn?t take to seriously. After all the clone was her and if it was her, then there was no way it would air their laundry for the whole world to see. At least that what she had hoped, but then that was a foolish mistake on her part because:

?Hope is just a veil to place over the inevitable truth. How funny is it that I would hope for anything? I have never hoped for anything in my life, because I?ve always made shit happen. I always get shit done. There?s no room for such a concept; however, for a brief moment I did hope and now I?ll have to face the cold hard truth. That fact that without my dear Lucia, I?m just an exceedingly pathetic feeble prete-? 

?SHUT UP.? 

A rather girlish shrill escaped from Marietta as she yelled across at the other. 

?You telling me to shut up? Ballsy. But what?s wrong? I?ve gone through a lot in my life, despite being just 13. Is there something wrong with admitting that, at night, without my cousin to keep me together I sit alone and c-? 

?There?s no way that you?re me, capisce? For one, you talk to damn much to be me. Understand? I won?t escape this bull about us being the same, capisce? 

*Tu non sei me!*? 
(You're not me.)

Marietta yelled at her counterpart with rage, her temper finally flaring. Her initial impression of this entire thing was that she had no clue on how to tackle it. It was her wasn?t it? How exactly do you handle yourself? But that was the problem. She was too busy thinking of this being as her, but now she was ardent in her feelings that this wasn?t her. Now it was time to do what she did best, get her hands dirty as she grasped her cap and turned it backwards. 

?You?re finally pissed? With that stare it looks like you?ve got a problem with me.? 

?I?ve got ninety-nine problems and you?re one of them.? Marietta spoke pulling back on her gloved hand then clenching her fist. 

?Look at you, over here getting ready for battle. Ninety-nine problems? Yeah, that sounds about right, but why don?t we make it one-hundred?? The clone announced as she repeated the exact same process as her real life incarnation.

?Like it matters. I?ll still have ninety-nine because after this, you?ll be one less problem.? 

Both Marietta?s slammed into the other with booming right hooks. The floor underneath their feet cracked from the impact while each of their faces jerked underneath the pressure as both were tossed across the room and planted directly into the walls. Each impression erupted as both girls broke out of the wall and began the charge back toward one another. This fight was going to be a very physical display. 

?Let?s add on me fucking you up with my bare hands/Let?s add on me beating in that face of yours with my bare hands.

You fake/Marietta." ​


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 13, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Personal Arc - Family II​
April flew in through the door following after Hatori's their shadows passing by the frame trigggers a mechanism closing the door behind them. Several iron bars sealing it shut once the mechanism finished he then noticed a brief white aura coat the door revealing a engraved seal. "Sanctuary?"Hatori asks reading it to himself when his mother comments, "It's a barrier jutsu nothing to worry about."

"Uhm... what exactly does it do; keep people out?"He questioned more than curious this place seemed far from what he ever imagined to exist in the Shinobi world, then again he had not exactly explored the world and only knew of Kumo and bits and pieces of Konoha so he was hardly qualified to judge any of this.

"Not in the slightest while in the barrier no weapons can be draw or used and any Jutsu performed are negated if they are of C rank or lower. The jutsu ensures that should someone break through the defenses they are limited as to what they can do. It's enough to ensure the safety of those we protect - the owls."

Hatori nods the four of them passing into a the great hall, illuminated by giant glass crystal like structures that reflected the natural moonlight that passed through the small windows that lined the far right wall to the hall. At the center was a triangular table each section separated with three separate clan seals, one he knew as his own the second he presumed to be the owls given it's design and the third he couldn't quite recongise. 

His mother extends the palm of her hand, "Now before we begin let's get you back to normal."

"Finally!"Hatori exclaimed as his mother walked past the table and into a separate smaller storage room. Placing him upon the wooden floor she then performed a single hand seal feeling a portion of his chakra rapidly drain away into the nearby surroundings before in a surge of smoke assumed his true form once more. "Now get dressed in these and when your ready come join us."

Hatori nods slowly before looking down at the cloths and armor that was passed to him, they didn't exactly seem like something he would normally wear but he certainly did not want to walk around naked, exposed to the elements and eye sight of those around him just the thought caused him to shudder. It took him a few minutes to finally get the armor adjusted and to his annoyance he found it light, how was this meant to protect him? He asked himself before going out finding his sister and mother already seated leaving April perched upon his mothers shoulders as if they were best buddies to be completely honest with himself he felt a hint of jealousy.


*Spoiler*: _Hatori_ 









After finally taking his seat April comments, "You gave him Dust's old armor?" Her eyes scanning over him Hatori sensing her surprise, looks upon her as his mother states, "He will need it for what I have planned. I'm not going to beat around the bush son, so let me say this now. We are going to reforge Kumoigachi right here in this very forest."

"Wait is that even possible, I mean we do not even know the materials used in it's creation nor do any of us know how to work the weapon itself."Hatori counter argues without giving it a second thought he pulls out the broken blade and threw it into the center of the table. "I mean look at it. Do you have any idea what metal that is because I don't!"

The broken blade was a dark purple with white and golden specks giving the appearance that it was made of impurities.

His sister frowns how retarded was her brother of course they knew what it was! Speaking up his sister spoke in a peculiar tongue he recongised as that which was spoken by him but at a far lesser degree.

Hatori tilted his head confused much like he did while in his owl state when a owl swooped down landing upon the edge of the table. It shared many of the same features as Ijōna but was of more natural size it shared a similar headdress to that which his sister wore and speaks up, "Sorry allow me to translate. It is Chakura Kinzoku, which can be gathered from local mines here."


"Uhm... mom doesn't she speak the common tongue?"Hatori quizzed his mother who looks at her daughter and responded, "Yes but she was raised here by mostly owls, so naturally she speaks their tongue something I hoped you would of learned by now. So it's her first language and often defaults to it."

"Pfft... 'common' tongue is harsh and horrible."His sister complained switching back to common. The owl with her nods in agreement at her words, "Nothing lyrical about the tongue of humans."

"Enough!"His mother shouts silencing both her children and bringing the conversation back on track, "It was mined here, the mines are since long abandoned and forgotten in now home to a gang of bandits. They been mining the ore for several months now and transporting it to Suna. I have no idea why and couldn't much care the point is we need access to the ore to reforge Kumoigachi in preparation for winter Solstice next year. I have other business to attend to so I want you both to recover the necessary ore and get to work on smelting before I get back."

"What's so important about Winter Solstice?"Hatori asks and April looks at him and his mother says stroking her feathers until she reached the stone. "April's true name is Arianrhod, in the owls tongue it means goddess of moon and stars, but the meaning is redundant. The name is passed down through her family, it's a fragment of the moon and absorbs lunar chakra in direct moonlight storing it over course of her life, we use it to reinforce the barrier that imprisoned the forgotten one - A daemon."


"Ugh.... this is exactly why I hate being kept in the dark. What the hell has this got to do with Ogama or our family?"

"Our family serve as the protectors of her family, and wardens if you like to the prison. We ensure no one attempts to break in or out. The Hayabusa clan before they were wiped out by Ogama provided the necessary sealing jutsu to reinforce the barrier, which is repaired by April's death the jutsu feeds off the souls of those sacrificed the more chakra the user has the longer the barrier will last. Hence we use the stone and the most powerful chakra source we know of, and that is the moon, Ogama seeks to break this barrier and finish the job by killing the daemon."She states leaving Hatori speechless, if April was going to die next year as his mother was implying so would he with their bond he never considered his expected life span would be so short but he decided not to inform them, not yet at least.

"So with that out of the way I need to take my leave, and wish you both good luck. Eerin, take care of your brother and get to know each other!"His mother says before making her leave. Once she left his sister glared at him as if he was trespassing or ruining her little world, "So you was the asshole taking up all mom's time."The bird translates.

April glides up onto Hatori's shoulder marking her defense of him, and meeting the eyes of his sisters owl who lowered his head submissively. He wanted no part of this, he was just the translator. "I'm not quite sure what's with this little rivalry your trying to get me involved with but I want no part of it Eerin. Mom said we should focus on getting the ore, maybe we should do that before we begin fighting one another."

"Heh... coward."She sniggers Hatori rolled his eyes, "No I just don't think it's exactly what mom planned and my sword was broken in my battle with the clone at the Chunin exams. So as much as I'd like to beat some respect into you I cannot."

His sister shook her head reaching below the table and sliding a Ninjato across the table, "Any more complaints?" Hatori sighed and asked, "You planned this didn't you?" With his sister nodding proudly she pulled up her weapon a very intricately designed bow.


*Spoiler*: _Zodiakku_ 









Hatori raised an eyebrow he was suddenly intrigued by his sister in a way he wasn't once before, a Akarusa using a ranged weapon of any description was unheard of Takame was best used in close combat but maybe she had learned some way of working around it. He doubted she was seriously angry at him this point with the exception of the territorial instinct she seemed to be expressing with her glare but he didn't like the idea of fighting her taking the sword he looks across the table and nods, "Come on show me the mines, siblings shouldn't be fighting one another in such a fashion."


----------



## Kei (Aug 13, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams- Mirror Battle]
[Zyana]
[Cries from the Heart]_​

Every place she ever been to was a battle field, and that wasn?t going to change. It was all she knew and all she cared about. On the battlefield she felt lighter, there was nothing to worry about, and for a minute she felt as though her heart was full. So as she stepped on the stadium, this was no different from doing a mission with Emiya, or training with him.  Everything was for the sake of her becoming stronger, so she could protect him, and herself. Zyana closed her eyes as she waited for her opponent, the proctor stood at the middle of the stage.

He looked at her,_ ?Komodo Takashi?.Are you ready??_

Zyana nodded her head, her hand clutched into a tight fist, because this fight was nothing special. Win or lose, she will rate herself and understand if she was getting closer to Emiya. She shook her arm and three needles fell, before they could hit the ground she grabbed them in her hands. Zyana knew she didn?t care about losing, but still there was an extreme passion boiling inside her heart to win.  Across from her, she could see her clone step on stage.

She wore the same look as Zyana, she had the same empty eyes as Zyana, everything was down to perfection, and in reality Zyana didn?t expect any less from the people hosting the exams. The proctor waited as the reflection finally got into position. She didn?t once look at Zyana, her eyes zoned out, a simple trick to make sure Zyana didn?t know what was going on in her mind. People could tell a lot by just looking at people?s facial expressions, because humans used their faces to express unlike every other animal.

The proctor looked down at the piece of paper,_ ?Before we begin, I am here to inform you that you may take as long as you like, only the proctors, such as myself can deem if a fight is taking too long or you cannot fight. ? _The proctor shook his head before looking at Zyana, _?As you were well informed beforehand, this clone has the same ability as you and this is to test your physical, emotional, and mental capabilities.?_
_
?Do you understand, once this fight begins, until you defeat her or I deem you unable to fight, it can go on for as long as needed??_

?I understand??

The proctor nodded as he began to make his way off stage, he gave one final look at Zyana before stepping down the stairs and positioning himself so he can watch._ ?You may begin.?_

Zyana turned her attention to her clone. They both wore the same expression, and probably had the same amount of weapons.  Zyana scanned her body. Her clothes were similar to Zyana as well, so there was no chance that Zyana could spot weapons on hand.  So that meant, Zyana leaned down low, but she just had to attack first.  Zyana was willing to go the extra mile to figure out what her clone had and what she didn?t have.  So when her foot left the ground, she noticed that her clone did the same, but her eyes focused on her left hand.

Zyana had a tendency to use her left hand a bit more because most used their right, though not only that, Emiya had the ability to use both of his hands flawlessly. She wanted to be like that, she wanted to be as similar to Emiya as possible, and because of that, she didn?t want to doubt that her clone would use her left hand first. Although as the distances closed, nothing came out, but that wasn?t the only thing that surprised her.

The clone had wrapped her arms around her, and tackled her to the ground with a hug?.

_??.Zyana?.Please?Stop this?.?_


----------



## Kei (Aug 13, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams- Mirror Battle]
[Zyana]
[Cries from the Heart]_​
There was so much wrong in what was happening that Zyana didn?t know how to respond. And yet in her arms right about now was her clone, her face buried deep into her shirt, and her arms wrapped around Zyana tightly.  Zyana could only see the ceiling above her, but she could feel the clone stir in her chest.  She made no attempts on her life, but Zyana couldn?t just simply allow the girl to just hang on her. Although as she leaned up, the clone held her tighter and tighter, and for a minute Zyana could see the tears welling up in her eyes?.

?Stop! Please?.Please let?s just stop?? She whimpered as she looked up at Zyana, ?I don?t want to do this anymore! I want to go home! Please Zyana let?s go home!?

Zyana frowned at the girl that held on to her tighter, ??.Where to?? She felt as though there was no need to ask this question, but the words slipped out like venom off a snake fang. The clone looked up at her and was met with a hard glare. Zyana had no time to deal with childish people, that included her own clone, but as the clone searched in her eyes there was no doubt in her mind she was thinking about the island.

?It?s not silly, we can find them and we can go back, and start over.? Her clone answered her, causing Zyana to close her eyes and turn away, ?Don?t you think that would be great? Find Dee! Find Zell!?

*?THEY ARE DEAD!?*​
The sharpness from Zyana voice caused the proctor to jump and the clone to back off, ?Get over it. Everyone is dead and I have no time for silly childlike dreams.? She opened her eyes before getting up, and tucking the needles back into her sleeves she turned to face her clone. 

?And let?s not pretend that we care for them.? She sighed before looking down at the girl, ?How long has it been? How much time has passed? I bet you can?t even remember their faces.?

The clone eyes began to water, ?We can?t remember their faces, the sound of their voices, or anything else about them.? She thought about it for a moment, she was surprised at herself for remembering Zell?s name to be honest.  It was something that she came to terms with as she trained and lived with Emiya. She ran away, she ran so far away from her past, that even now she couldn?t think about a single good day there. Even though if she wanted to remember, she wouldn?t try, some things were better locked away and slowly forgotten. 

Those memories were one of them?.

?It doesn?t matter if we forgot their faces or voices! We would know as soon as we saw them! You know that!? Her clone cried out to her, ?I miss them! I want to go back! Please I just want to go back!?

Zyana frowned as she neared her clone, ?Fight me?.?

?No!?

There were so many tears falling out of her eyes. When was the last time she had cried like that? Though as she looked down at her clone, she realized that she looked younger than what she was now. So young and filled to the brim with stupidity, such worthless dreams, and hopes, a true child in a world filled to the brim with adults.  Zyana closed the distances between them, the clone still crying on the floor.

?Fight me.?​
It was a clear command as if she was issuing it to a dog, ?Get up and fight me.?

The clone slammed her fist on the ground, ?I won?t! I can?t! ?

She then looked up at her, ?Aren?t you tied? There screams, don?t you hear there screams?! I?m so tired! I can?t do it anymore! I won?t do it anymore! I quit! I want Zell! I want Dee!?

She threw her head back and yelled, ?I want mother---?

Zyana kicked her clone straight in the jaw, so hard that the girl fell to the ground. Zyana shoved her heel into the clone?s side, before grinding the bottom deep within her side. She applied so much pressure that she heard the bone underneath her foot snap. Though she didn?t let up as the clone looked up at her, the redness of her eyes clouded her vision. 

?Last time. Fight me.? Zyana issued the warning 

??.No?.?


----------



## Kei (Aug 13, 2014)

_[Chunin Exams- Mirror Battle]
[Zyana]
[Cries from the Heart]
[Arc End]_​


The proctor didn?t know who he felt sorry for. In reality, during these types of exams he felt bad for the person getting their secrets spilled and being antagonized by their own reflections was something that even the most powerful ninja would wince at. And yet as the match unfolded, for the first time in his life, he felt as though he should have stepped in to save the clone from the original.  She was curled up in a ball, but that didn?t let up Zyana?s stomps to her side. The cries that escaped the girl?s mouth were almost inhuman. 

?Fight me!? Zyana commanded her to, and each time she commanded she would stop her stomping. She would allow the clone to breathe and catch her breath, but each time she did that, the clone would whimper a simple no, and the stomping would continue. 

Zyana applied even more force on her clone, slamming and kicking her foot into the girl, and for a minute a thought flash across her mind. A feeling to be more specific, but for a minute Zyana stopped her torment of the clone. She watched as the clone was crying, foot prints decorated her face as if it was makeup, but the swelling was now becoming apparent. Zyana felt as angry for some reason, but she also felt an odd feeling bubbling in her heart.

A feeling she didn?t know how to explain, but as she looked down at the crying girl, she couldn?t help but feel that odd feeling.

The clone noticed that Zyana stomping finally stopped and she opened her swollen eye, ?Weakling?? Zyana hissed between her teeth, ?You want to meet Zell and Dee so badly, but what would happen if we do? If we don?t have power, we can?t protect them, and if we can?t protect them they will die.?

?I?m not looking to protect them?I want someone to protect me!? The clone screamed causing Zyana to frown, ?I want to be protected! I want to be loved and held! I want to play and laugh?.But more importantly?.I want to just?Stop??

She wobbled as she stood up and face Zyana, ?Let?s rest?.Please just let?s rest.?

Zyana closed her eyes as she ignored her, ?You dare act as a child----?

_?IT?S BECAUSE I?M A FUCKING CHILD!? _Her clone screamed at her as she placed her hand on her heart, _?I?M 15! I?M A KID! I DON?T WANT TO FIGHT FOR A LIVING! I DON?T WANT THIS! I?M NOT EMIYA! I?M ZYANA!?_

She took a deep breath and turned to the proctor, ?She refuses to fight. I automatically win don?t I?? She asked pointing to her clone, and the proctor thought for a moment and nodded.

_??Yes?It seems as though you win??_

Zyana turned around and her clone watched her as she walked away,_ ?RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO! COWARD!!?_ Her voice broke near the end, but then she let out a big scream. Zyana ignored the cries of her clone as she opened the door and closed it behind her. 

Zyana passed with little to no effort at all?.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 14, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Personal Arc - Family III ​*
3 Hours Later - 2:34am
Land of Lightning - Jukai
Akarusa Mining Compound​*
Eerin stands crouched down upon the highest branch of the canopy that concealed the mines location from the skies above, Hatori stood below looking at her. Yup he definitely saw some Akane in his sister, each movement mimicing that of an owl scanning for it's prey as she individually would pick out targets before speaking in whisper to her companion.

While he understood why they were doing all this sneaking around, scouting out their enemies it was far from his strong suite and left him feeling uncomfortable, it didn't help that the thoughts of Akane crossed his mind each moment she did something out of the ordinary but he couldn't return to Kumo or Konoha without a weapon worth a damn.

Speaking of weapons why did his sister use a bow, didn't she know how dishonorable it was to kill your target without them atleast seeing the face of their killer. Other shinobi he could understand but a Akarusa?

Her companion looks down at Hatori and April before saying in translation, "There are Seventeen bandits outside, most of them look like thugs but we should assume those running this operation are at least of equal strength - well to Eerin."

Hatori pouted, "Are you seriously trying to suggest Eerin is stronger than I am? We haven't even seen one another fight."

The owl shrugged with his wings before commenting, "I am just translating what she said for your benefit. She admits that 17 is too many for her alone to take down so you can have two." He churred sniggering at his masters comments seeming to directly annoy her brother who's pout becomes a deep frown from cheek to cheek. "Eerin consider yourself lucky I lost Amagumo otherwise you'd be in a hospital bed right about now."

"Hospital?"Is asked and Hatori shakes his head. "Forget it let's just get this over with."

Eerin nods and gave the command to her companion who flew ahead.

*Mission Start*

A hoot echoes through the mountains, Eerin spotting her companion now circling above the camp. Hovering over a group he had since spotted from behind the ancient stone structures, brown tipped wings highlighting his alabaster feathers. Eerin pulls her bow, and a flint arrow, Hatori noticed the owl extend his talons as he reached the galleon that was the moon reflecting light off silvery gauntlets that coated his talons, the tips turning almost white before he begins his descent.

Silently coming up behind the target and swoops over the head the bandit. A white sigil forms upon his back revealing his location to her.

_Him first_

Eerin leaps out from the canopy arrow notched without a single leaf breaking from the branch she mastered the art of stealth. Her training far superior to that of traditional shinobi of her level, hunters where at home in the woods or swamps in which called home and here no one could surpass her. She had to show her brother up, out do him in every way possible she would be the one to slay the most interlopers on this holy ground.

As the bandit swipes his hand after the owl that just lightly tapped his shoulder her companion looks back with a dark grin. His master now having a direct line of sight to the target unleashed her arrow, the bow string roars as the arrow is released turning it a golden yellow.

Landing square upon the sigil it explodes silently shattering the shoulder blade of it's target and in turn killing him as the force ripped through his chest cavity. Her companion plunged down into group creating a powerful gust of wind knocking them off balance before they could react to their assailants, giving his master the room she needed to safely land in the centre dropping her bow she drew two kunai as she landed upon on of the bandit's chests crushing him under her.

The owl marks yet another target, Eerin reacting almost in perfect sync with her companion had already throw the Kunai upon the target. This time the explosive force was enough to open the wound effectively gibing his right arm sending a rush of crimson up into the air before it came back to earth like rain. He pins down an outstretched arm of the final bandit of the patrol they had just attacked, his feathers withered in blood he began to clean them casually keeping the bandit pinned.

Eerin crouched down at the the bandits flank grinning, "Go tell your master's at Suna. This is now Jukai territory." Extending her braced hand outwards the owl flies up to her once more recovering her bow as he did so.

~Hatori~

Seeing his sister begin to move into action he draws the Ninjato inspecting the blade briefly under moonlight, the sword seemed strong and sturdy it should do the job tonight. Hoping down he took the more direct approach stealth wasn't his thing and if his sister wanted to try and prove her skills to him through a competition of death, he wasn't going to lose.

Walking towards the centre of the main camp he rests his hand upon the sword casually, bandits weren't exactly worth him drawing it. These were just hired muscle nothing more, nothing less, he wouldn't waste energy drawing blood knocking them out was enough.

The bandit's reach for their arms as he approached, the sound of moving iron echoing through the ancient halls of the mine as they brandish their weapons. "Please save yourselves the embarrassment."He kept his eyes closed not wanting to reveal his dojutsu until it was too late for them. Secrecy was the shinobi's greatest weapon, that much he could agree with. 

"Who the heck are you, there no villages for miles and this kid shows up?"Is asked Hatori keeping silent. This armor was light, it was unlikely to protect him from any blows so what was the point of it? It bothered him wearing this and not knowing it's history or purpose, April seemed to be aware of it's existence.

He heard footsteps rapidly approaching him breaking the surface of the puddles of water that surrounded the camps. Coming closure and closure, he sighed instinctively drawing his weapon with outward arc cutting down his first foe in the process before he could swing his axe down upon him. Amagumo would of cut clean through most humans with a swing like that but this wasn't Amagumo and he found the sword took far more effort to make a clean cut, opening his eyes he watched the mans entails slip free of the wound as he screams attempting to keep them in before he died.

He felt different almost like he didn't quite care that he just killed someone, maybe it was just different this time because the man in question was a nobody, he did not know him nor did he care to know him. Needless to say he heard a uproar presumably from one of the mans friends, "He owed me money!" Is roared at the top of the mans lung...

Another was upon him taking a swing with a large butchers knife, a peculiar sword to be sure but crudely made. Picking out the weak point he blocked casually was this a joke? The difference in strength between them made him feel almost sorry for the lives these men led, bandits were nothing more than armed men there was piratically no difference between them and unarmed civilians. The swords clash breaking the bandits weapon, a shard of iron that broke off cut back into the bandit's shoulder. "You attacked me for all the wrong reasons, you should of attacked me not because he owed you petty cash, but because he was your companion and you should at the very least understand that I am a trained shinobi, you are a worthless reject who is unwilling to live by a decent way of life instead stealing from those that do."

Hatori returns his blade to it's scabbard before thrusting it into the man's stomach keeling over before he falls unconscious from the blow. Now the other three upon him, his sighed "If you think you can win with sheer numbers alone..."

Hatori opened his eyes piercing into the hearts of these men they most definitely wanted to kill him, but they were not worth the steel of a real weapon. As the first swing is made he watched seeing every motion, every muscle movement everything slowing down to almost a standstill for a brief moment before he ducks under punching the hilt of his weapon into his attackers groan. Another weapon approached him from the right pivoting to the left he hit the bandit in the back of the neck, and finally the third leaping down upon him from the nearby perch he was stood upon. Hatori's eyes coming to meet his the man hesitated at the sight as Hatori threw a Kunai in his direction, cutting across the wooden handle of the pickaxe it broke and left the bandit defenseless mid-air receiving a blow square upon the head just as he reached the boy.

Hatori shook his head he expected at the very least a challenge, hopefully his sister was right about these being the faceless goons. He steps towards the entrance to the mine when he hears his sister land behind him and glance around, "You knocked them out instead of killing them..."

"They're not worth the energy or effort."He states turning around to face her, recovering her kunai from the backs of the men Hatori had just knocked out his eyes narrowing, "What the hell are you doing Eerin?!"

"Only one is required to deliver a message, brother. These men have left our heritage in tatters and invade upon our soil. They must be killed, they would of done the same to you."

"Everyone deserves a second chance - I don't tell you how to fight, do not tell me how to fight and if I decide to keep them alive you will not interfere. Do you understand or is that to complex for you?"

She hissed, "Do not insult my intelligence, now I see why mother had to protect you. You lack the guts or willingness to do what is necessary."

Hatori clenched his fist, who did this bitch think she was since he got here all she did was complain or attempt undermine him. He had just about enough of her need, no obsession to try and prove herself to be superior. "I am going to complete this mission, and when it is done I am leaving - You are not my sister I see nothing in common between us."

She paused maybe she had taken this too far, without another word she looks uncomfortable for the first time in the night, and cautiously nods.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 16, 2014)

*Sins of the Father Mini Story*

*[Land of Waterfalls]​*
[Sins of the Father Pt. XI]​
'For naturally blood will be of kind' or it's modern day counterpart, 'Blood is thicker than water' is a centuries old proverb that suggests that family ties, blood, are far more powerful than ties that you make abroad, water. There are few that will say that this train of thought is false and fewer still that truly understand the ramifications of the hurt that blood can inflict upon blood, even if the best of intentions are at the action's heart.

There are no wounds that cut deeper than the wound inflicted by one's very own family and there are no wounds that take as long to heal. If ever ...  ~ 

_-One Day After the Forest of Death_

With the arrival of the morning shift cashier, Meikia, the two move into Yagato's office in the back of the business. The older man sat behind his large oak desk his arms folded over his chest  and his eyes focused on Hisao who sat across from him just as he did two years ago. "So, let me get this straight. You return from the first half of your Rite of Passage to find Nozomi dead?" is asked. The red eyed boy sighed and brushed his hand through his silvery locks. "Yes and father's scent was the strongest on her. At first... at first did I didn't quite know what to think or say. All I could do is find him. I figured he knew what happened to her. So I followed his scent. It took me from our side of the settlement over to the far Eastern side. To the home of the Grand Elder Umi." is stated. The look that crossed the boy's face was a mixture of both rage and utter defeat. 

His head bows as he struggled to put to words what he was confronted with. "Well, was your father there? Tell me boy, don't keep me in the dark." with those words the dark pools of red pull their gaze from the floor. A passion enough to burn the building down around them flickered in the boy's gaze and Yagato quickly pulled his eyes from the boy's gaze, "I've not told another soul of the tragedy that threatened to throw Ellesmere into Civil War for a second time Mr. Yagato. Please, have some respect for the dead.

Yes, father was there. He sat beside Umi's body as it cooled in the early morning air. His gaze was fixed on her, but he knew I'd came in." is replied. Hisao swallowed hard while he fought his tears back. "He made no excuse, but he did pull himself from the floor. His eyes fell on me for less than a second before he left. I gave case with three other Seekers, we had to get answers and we followed him for three days. Tracked him through the swamps and as good as we were in our trade, Ryota still had home field advantage.  When we finally caught up with him, my dad was planning on leaving the swamps and when we tried to stop him ... ..." 


*- 3 Years Ago* 

"I was lucky to escape with only scraped knees"​
Night had fallen across Ellesmere, it was a time of mourning for the people of Eikichi not only had they lost a favored daughter but their Grand Elder as well in a fit of violence that no one could completely wrap their minds around. The Circle of Five had been in a continuous meeting for the pass two days. It was their job to elect a new Grand Elder from their ranks and pull another into the Ring. They were also discussing what to do about what Ryota had done. News that he was the one to kill both Umi and Nozomi would send shockwave through the Bayou. Worse yet, it could spark war with the people of Junzo, as Nozomi was of their linage. The six women that sat in the room softly spoke amongst themselves, that is until the door swung open with Hisao barging in on their meeting. 

The youngest woman of the group, his mother, stood a look of anger on her face. "Son, why do you interrupt us shouldn't you be with your sisters?" is demanded. Being just over five feet tall Mizuki still gave off an air that would intimidate even the bravest of the Seekers that still lived. Her arms shook the table as she pushed her hands into it's surface. Her deep pools of red looked into Hisao's soul as he stood before them. "I am here to demand my right as first born" is brashly replied which almost sat his mother down. "What?" is all that could be mustered. "More specifically, I'm here to pass my title of Future Grand Elder to Sasaki." is stated. Mizuki finally had to sit, this was too much for her. 

"That is impossible, you would have to pass it to Akane, you know that son" is weakly replied. "You know Akane wouldn't want it and the less she knows the better for her" is replied, his eyes cast to the side. "Young Hisao, what is the meaning of this?" the eldest of the group ask. Her face was a testament to time, sunken and deep she was only passed over for Grand Elder last time because she declined the position knowing Umi was better suited. She was Akane's great Grandmother, Mizuki's grandmother her name was Akane as well, and was the likeily candidate to take Umi's vacant seat as Grand Elder this time around. "We have to advert war, at all cost." is the solemn reply given. Pulling his gaze up for just an instant he then bowed to the entire Circle, falling to his face       

"Please do not allow what happened here in Eikichi to spread across the swamps. I will exile myself to cover the sins of my father. I will pass my title to my little sister, please allow me to do this for the good of Ellesmere. For.. for Akane ... she would be devastated, she loved both father and Nozomi more than any of us. Allow her to live in a world where our dad didn't kill anyone precious to her or us." is asked. The group turned to one another, though they remained silent. "You... you do understand what you are doing young child, don't you?", "What will you tell Akane, Hisao? She will be just as devastated to lose you." Mizuki cuts in. The boy takes a deep breath before looking to his mother and the council. "Yes, I fully understand what I am doing, its for the best of the swamp, well can say the person that dad was tracking followed him home and did this, it will also give us reason for his departure. As ... as for me, I'll tell Akane I cannot go on living here with Nozomi dead, which isn't a lie. ... I .. I just can't..." his words settled across the women as the Elder Akane stood.

"Go child, be with you sisters, we'll send for you when we've made out final decision."


_-Some Time Later_

"Are you okay Akane?" his voice floated in the air. The lights that flickered in the wind cast a soft sheen on the girl's red hair, tears in her eyes she watches a small pair of boats holding candles float off into the distance. Sobbing loudly she turns into her bother and buries her face into his chest, "Why?!" ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 16, 2014)

*Chūnin Exams|Akane*

*[???, Kohnoha]​*​
[Chūnin Exams 88: Through the Looking Glass and Beyond III, Dog Eat Dog I]​

Akane can only squint, the beating she'd taken so far had her reeling, worse yet. Her eyes were starting to swell shut from her broken nose. At this rate she'd be stuck with her other senses. Which would have been fine, if her nose wasn't broken as well. All she really could smell was the scent of her own blood as it drained from her face. Shaking her head she focused on the three Mirror Clones and her eyes widen, well, go as wide as her swelling would allow them to grow. Across from her, her mirror had activate her Bestialgan, those dark black slits open up in where a pupil would be on most. More disturbing was what she was doing now, her body stooped as Akane fought to keep up with her mirrored self. But the clone was seconds faster than Akane as she just started to activate her Bestialgan the replicant was wrapping her arms around her Mizuirono's neck.

With her Bestialgan activated, the real girl drops to her knee while the clone of Kuroimaru propped himself up on the pair, it was now too late, the catch up game would only stop the utter slaughter as all three activate their Beast Human Clones. The rolling smoke in their transformation explodes as the three rocket forward as Akane just musters the formation with her Ninken. With smoke rolling on their side the clones strike first, again drawing first blood in this new round of battle. An instant later the battle spills out of the could of smoke as the Clones press their advantage peeling off with their marks. Crimson is spilled rather easily and Akane's body slams off the ground with a dull thud, her Mirror standing over her with that same wide, vile grin creeping across her face. The woman takes a deep breath and allows her body to relax, in the process her body starts to change as she allowed a dark Navy Chakra flow over her body. Skipping the Four Legged Technique she goes into the Beast Imitating Human stance. 

Popping her neck the clone's body starts to swell a bit as her muscles shifted and grew. Her face broadened and her already fang like teeth grew all the sharper. The thin string that held her hair in place breaks and allows her long red hair to whip in the flow of her Chakra, giving her a very ragged and tattered look. It very well represented the beast she was. Two, however, could play at this game and as the real girl gained her bearing she decides to go on the offensive as well, though she'd leave the brute strength tactics to her clone, she'd go with speed and the Four Legged Technique. She was better with the hit and run tactics anyway, she didn't know why her mirror chose to go with Raw power when she should have figured that Akane herself would go with what they learned in the swamps of their home. 

Muscles bulging for speed, the equally beast like Akane fires off with a zigzag sprint, she'd keep her clone off her heels. In their different forms, Akane would run circles around her and she'll be the first to go into her bag of tricks. Tuning on a dime the swamp native pushes her muscles to the brink. Bounding from one side to the other the girl makes herself a very hard target to hit. Her clone merely stood their though. To normal people, this would probably throw up red flags, but Akane she was far from a normal person. To her, she'd just caught her clone off guard like the many times that she'd been caught of guard this day. To her, turnabout was fair play.  With less than three feet between the two, as their Ninken stayed with basics, Akane pulls her body tight like a finely wound spring, "Passin' Fang!", "Top Spin!" pushing Chakra into her feet, the clone throws herself into a gliding spin as Akane pushed into a spiraling attack of teeth and claws.

Both warriors collide with one another, but the more powerful Chakra coming off the Clone allows her to defend against the Passing Fang with relative ease. Like a hot knife through warm butter her hand cuts up and into Akane's attack and her hand firmly grabs onto the girl's wrist. "Got you" is declared as she pulled the real deal into her. Wrapping Akane up like a pretzel the clone pulls her into a bear hug. Akane gasps, feeling her feet being pulled from the ground, just seconds after she lands, she realizes what is going on or rather. What is about to transpire. "Breakin' FANG!" is declared. The clone was trying for a kill, again. Akane struggled, it was like she was fighting Nozomi all over again. A painful thought and even more painful attack if she allowed herself to get caught in this spinning, driving suplex. Her clone had locked her hands under Akane's breast, which made countering the move all the more difficult, but Akane was far from the near clueless child that fought Nozomi all those years ago, she too had the Beast Imitating Human stance.

Swallowing a lung full of air she forces the transformation, which hurt like hell as her body contorted, "Spinnin' Fang!" is roared just as the clone tried to pull Akane into the death spin. The pair of redheads are forced to separate. "Hookin' Bite!" is yelled. Akane cusses under her breath as she felt the top of the clone's left foot hook onto the back of her neck. She was a better study than Akane would have ever been. In the chaos of the Spinning Fang, the clone had worked out on her retreat where Akane was and where the spin was taking her. Now she was using another of Nozomi's techniques. A counter tech that allowed her to counter someone that was able to break the Breaking Fang. 

With a yank of her foot the Mirror Akane pulled the real girl to the ground, face first. Then, while using the momentum off the attack the Mirror pulled herself back on top of the real girl's neck with all her weight on the bite of her knee that was now buried in thick of Akane's neck. Wrapping her claws into the battered girl's hair and belt loops, the Mirror rolls to the side pulling Akane up and onto her knees. Rocking on the small of her back the clone pushes Akane up then buries her feet into the girl's back stretching her out like a bow. A wail of pain cuts through the arena. That dark, jagged grin returns to the mirror's face, pushing with her feet she lets go of the girl and slams her elbows into the surface of the arena floor, "Hammer Fang!"

 It was too painful to watch as Chakra coated feet beat Akane's back ragged, if it weren't for the coat that both wore, chunks of flesh would be torn free. Two turns into twenty jarring blows before the girl is tossed away like a sack of potatoes. Moments later and with a dull thud the nearly broken Genin slammed onto the arena floor as her mirror landed with some grace. To the left of this utter destruction, Mizuirono seemed to be fairing a bit better as they danced around one another. The fight with Kuroimaru, though, had dilapidated as he made the same mistake Akane made. With a similar beating to her, he lands in a bloody heap not too far from her. Whimpering he tries to pull himself up, with a cough a spatter of his blood races across the sheen of the tiled flooring. "Akane, can you hear me?" is asked in a low whisper.

A grunt follows as she moved, that was a good sign at least. "Listen Akane" is added in that same hushed tone. "I know this is spur of the moment, but we need to switch dancing partners. Mizuirono can hold her own for a bit more, but we need to get the numbers in out favor. I'll try to hold her off long enough for you to aid me ... all you'll have to do is beat my clone before your clone can beat me. ... does that sound good? You've wanted to beat me for a long time ... well. Now's your chance...." is coughed ~


----------



## Cjones (Aug 16, 2014)

*Hisashi*

_*The Calling VII*
Zero's Purest Light _

Zell spoke with great amount of confidence as I watched in amazement as the dazzling light that emitted from his body began to undergo some type of metamorphosis. It was a blazing light, near blinding, I had to cover my eyes to even be able to perceive what was happening to him in my close proximity to his position. Quickly the light began to transform into a fine cloud that seeped from his body and into the atmosphere. Simply diaphanous in its constitution, my vision was no longer obscured and I could see everything in front of me. It appeared to be so much different than the technique I observed him using prior through our one sided massacre against Zero; however, I was sure they were fundamentally related in one way or another. Just as he was bathed in a luminous saffron light, so to was he in this continually flowing fume. 

Yet as my gaze left the back of my ally in this battle of survival to that of the co-progenitor of my bloodline I could discern no look of fear on his face, just elation. This guy really was one sick lunatic puppy. But that was what made him such an enigmatic and powerful presence unlike any other I have met. This domain began to quiver while the jester began to beam with exhilaration, for whatever reason, just as his hand erupted into a piercing electric cackle of crimson. A sense of worry began to swell within me, but at the moment I was unable to do anything. The only thing I could do, right now, is to rest and regain myself as much as I could furthermore.

I just had to trust Zell. 

Zell and Zero propelled off the ground like rockets, the force of the former?s launch off cracking the ground underneath his foot as he blazed across the room of ambient white. Both were on a set collision course where neither were going to back down and give leeway to the other. Through irregular breathes I sat by and watched with an inordinate amount of anxiety while Zell slammed into the ground and leapt like a pouncing predator with his fist cocked and aimed to strike as they steadily approached one another, before finally slamming his fist directly into Zero?s face. 

?Push that fool's shit in, Zell.? 

*CHOUJIN PAUNCH!!!!!!!*

A hellacious punch put my poor psychopathic foregone father right on his ass and skidding across the ground with such ferocity that he resembled a rag doll part of the way through as he bounced and tumbled from the impact. It couldn?t have happened to a better person honestly; in fact, I could only feel more satisfied with it if I was the one who wrecked his shit. Still, watching it happen was better than nothing at least. But this moment wasn?t going to be chalk full of celebrations and happy moments that the big bad killer clown had been slayed, since now our immediate concern would be trying to get out of this place.

?Zell?h, how did get out when you were?in here?last time?? 

I didn?t receive an answer. 

??Zell?? 

His body shook and crumbled as he planted face first onto the floor. Straightaway I began to clamber my way over to Zell as best I could; unfortunately, I was still much to enervated to stand on my own two feet. My platinum haired friend squirmed on the ground as he laid in a pool of scarlet. I was overcome with a combination of concern and adrenaline once my eyes were set on the condition he was in. Immediately I began grabbing the back of his shirt as I pulled, with the strength I did have, to roll his body over onto his back. Once I was over him I was taken aback as soon as I laid eyes on him. There was in indentation in the lower left part of his stomach. An after effect of the technique he used perhaps? No?wait, in that moment when Zero and he met, it must have been then. Yet that wasn?t the reason why I found myself shocked, surprisingly.

On his features he wore an impish smile like, for the moment, he was unusually content with himself. 

?Y, you look like?an ass.? 

I could manage a halfhearted chuckle at the expression on his face. My hands shakily hovering over the gaping wound his in his stomach. Miniature sparks of blue cracked around my hands before finally they were engulfed in the semi-opaque orb of blue chakra, the shosen jutsu. The sizzling sound of the slowly regenerating skin tissue of my patient was the only thing that could be heard in his place. I never thought I?d be grateful for the near dead silence that emanated from this place. It seem a bit peaceful now. 

?I guess we?re even on life debts now, well, not really. I, I saved you twice, thrice if you include this, but who?s counting??

The brief respite I felt as I joke to myself , unfortunately, was quickly ended.

?Why I oughta!!!?

He staggered to the left then stumbled to the right, it was like watching a drunk who had gotten kicked out of the bar after on too many. The brain of the Clown Prince had been scrambled like an egg; well it was normally scrambled with the shell in this current iteration of mindscape this was scrambled like mush. The distinction was important for one very important reason. This was the first time Zero had not been making a spectacle; his herky-jerky tipsy movements were completely genuine. The murderous Clown put up his dukes standing like an old timey British bare knuckler as he sauntered toward Hisashi and the fallen Zell. 

?I pwomise wu Imma open up this many?? He put up two fingers to pantomime the number he couldn?t quite articulate into words. 

?Cans of hwoop ass on ya silwy wabbits!?

The sound of his voice reached the canal of my ears before my eyes laid upon his figure. At this point in the game my body was much to fatigue to even accurately portray the emotion on my face, all I could do was look and breathe heavily while sweat poured down my brow with my hands rested over the hollow space that was dug out of Zell?s lower abdomen. We were in a precarious situation at the moment. The boy on the floor was incapacitated and unresponsive, which only left me, a medic on the verge of complete enervation. The both of us were completely defenseless at this moment.  I had thought that ferocious punch delivered square into the face of our lively jester adversary would have been enough to knock him on his ass.  Yet physically he looked perfectly unharmed with little wear and tear, but his movements were erratic, like a drunkard, perhaps Zell did more internally than externally. 

?Y, you?re still alive!??

My voice was near hoarse as I hollered with agitation as Zero drifted toward us, shoving his fists through the air, like he was boxing his own shadow. I didn?t know what was worse, watching him slowly rumble toward use like prostate cancer or him appearing suddenly out of nowhere like a severe stroke. And even though his movements were perhaps the effect of Zell rattling his marbles, as if they weren?t all gone already, in this intemperate stupor of his maybe I could capitalize? Eh, easier said than done. Maybe it was this realm of white or perhaps he simply was that much of a tank, whatever the reason, nothing we mustered seemed to put a dent in him or even slow him down. There just had to be something?

*Thump Thump*

That?yes, I think I may have found my answer. 

_?Now that I think?.is that how he summoned me here??_ 

The idea of how my ancestor had called me here had been placed in the recesses of my mind, there wasn?t really much time to ponder it once you were in battle with someone well over your level, but I had been pondering the thought of how I got here. When I first was pulled in here, when I stood In front of the door, whenever Zero and I were in close proximity to one another, an intense pain would shoot through my ocular veins. An indescribable pressure was put on them. I hadn?t even realized?no, that wasn?t it, I did realize it, but simply refused to acknowledge it. I, deep within, refused to acknowledge the power bestowed upon me from the blood of my prodigal father, the thing that tied us together. 

The Rimen Sharingan. 

Shakily I walked in front of Zell to stand before Zero. My body quivered every slightly as I stood up right and unmoving. I was the only one who could so something now, for Zell and I. It was my duty to stay alive as long as he still breathed. That was my driving determination as I stared at Zero. If the connection to this place, to the both of us, was indeed my eyes then I think it stands to reason that I should be capable of some extravagant feat in this place. So for the first time, in a long time, I reached underneath the side of my black mask, pulling the black silk fiber off the side of my face and letting it rest down at my side while I looked back to my disabled partner on the ground.

?I?m actually pretty glad you?re unconscious for this as I?m not the biggest fan of these eyes. They?ve caused me unnecessary grief?and are a constant reminder?? My original eye color, the shade of the purest gold, perhaps looked upon Zell?s form with a bit of sadness before turning around and fixing my gaze on our approaching assailant. 

?Of who I remind the world of.? 

My eyelids closed shut as I took a relaxing body to calm my body. In such a clam state, thinking and talking about this eyes, brought back a flood of memories. They were all the times my father was rejected by the Uchiha, talked down to, and then disowned because me. How I grew to resent a man I would probably never meet and so closed my eyes off for the world to see. The image of those who coveted my eye power, both in and outside the clan, and how every waking moment people were quick to remind me of how much I was like ?Ryuho.? How they would always say that, instead of his blood that coursed so strongly within me, why I couldn?t have been like my sister, and inherited the traits of our grandest mother. Hisoka. 

?Hisoka?? 

​


----------



## Cjones (Aug 16, 2014)

*Hisashi*

_Flashback_
The eventide had just begin to signal the end as the dim streets of Konoha began to light with the pale hue of the streetlights that lined up the city streets. As the streets began to clear leaving nothing but the silent streets with the occasional living soul appearing here and there, two of which were walking side by side. The visages of a young Mizuki and a preadolescent Hisashi were made visible under the lights of that lit the street as the growing darkness of night began to fall over head. A rather curious look crept its way onto the features of the silvered haired child as he walked alongside his older sibling. 

?You want to know about Ryuho? Father never told you anything about him?? 

?No?his family would always call me that name, for some reason. And whenever I asked father why they were calling me that and who ?Ryuho?? was, he would only ever say ?My family.? We?re related, I get that much, but I want to know who he is.? 

Mizuki could tell that it was a question her brother had been seeking an answer to for a while.  

?Let?s see?Ryuho, like our father, was an Uchiha. From what I?ve heard he was quite a flamboyant and theatrical man so much so he was nick named the ?Prince of Clowns? if I recall.  He had a propensity for rude behavior and a very ?eccentric? sense of humor. Sound familiar?? 

Her young brother could only pout as he listened to her explain all she knew about that man. He didn?t and wasn?t going to admit it, but if she just began explaining his personality without even mentioning his father or his name, he would?ve definitely thought she was talking about him. 

?However, he was a man with a sinister presence while having a serious and methodical approach to his actions. Along with his mutated Sharingan, some would dare say he was a demon. A cold and calculated monster who closed himself off from the world, hidden behind a mask. That?s all the information I have on him personally.? As she finished Hisashi looked as if he began to only stand, if only a little, of why the Uchiha clan disliked the man so much. 

?He sounds like a monster. I?m not anything like that and I won?t be anything like that?How could we descend from such a guy?? With the constant comparisons between the two, Hisashi slowly found himself becoming more disheartened as he learned more about his ancestor. 

?Don?t think too much about it. His blood maybe a predominate trait in you, but it his blood isn?t the only one. Hisoka is also there.? She reminded. 

?Hisoka? Is she the one people always say you resemble?? 

?Yup bro, indeed she is. Compared to our first father, Hisoka, was a bit on the nonchalant side of things. Apparently she was quite the looker, was dedicated to role as a physician,  incredibly self-willed and straight forward in her approach to anything, it was impossible to get her to back down from anything and she genuinely cared for people. Which is how many think she was able to win the clown prince over."

Hisashi quickly began making gagging noises as his sister become bright-eyed at the subject of both their ancestors like for one another. How she liked that sappy mess was beyond him. 

?Reminds me of that Romeo and Jurietto play back at school?it sucked hard.? He grimaced in disgust as he remembered the play in it's entirety. 

?Ha. I wouldn?t take it to that level, but I imagine it was an opposites attract thing, you know? Sometimes the best compliment is one the exact opposite of you. I hear that the emotionally pull was so strong that neither of them really knew how to take it. But, you?re a kid, so you wouldn?t get it or maybe you will in about ten years." Hisashi gave her quirked eyebrow with doubt written all over his face  before blowing her comment off.

?Whatever~.? He dimissed with a simple wave of the hair, pretty boy style.

?Why don?t you ask little Masami for her hand when you get older? You two are particularly polar opposites.? 

A sudden blush appeared on her younger brother?s face as he scoffed at the notion. If only she really knew. 

?Shaddup!? 
_End _ 

Hisoka, perhaps she was the pivotal component in order to reign in his madness? The co-forbearer of my bloodline, my ancestral mother. Despite Zero?s claim that the blood of the Fujibayashi is what is keeping me from growing, it was also someone of this blood that won him over in the first place. I can?t begin to think how she managed to do such a thing, but it happened. She was the only person he ever let deep into his world, so much so that they started it all for me. If he wanted to kill me, just how did he think Hisoka would take it? The one that helped his lifeblood continued to flow throughout the generations until I was born into this world. 

In the midst of my inner thoughts the maniacal Uchiha had just managed to regain a bit more of his fragmented mental state, as little as it was, by beating himself upside the head in a very animated and cartoonish fashion before convulsing his head back and forth before finally letting his sights fall on me in a wicked grin. He didn?t have to say a word, as the look on his face told me the story, both Zell and I were basically goners. He was going to kill one of us and use the others body as a vessel to be reborn back into our world. 

?I don?t particularly understand you?Zero nor do I really understand myself really." I spoke with a bit of indifference as I shrug my shoulders and shook my head. All of this was just much to confusing for a simple genin such as I really. "You summoned me here, your own flesh and blood, in order to rob me of my future so you yourself can be brought back to life. I would think most fathers would be happy to know someone inherited their legacy, but you? No, you?d rather ?beat the pussy? out of me as you so elegantly put it. Zero, you?re, mental, a manic, a monster, some very insane fucked up man stuck back in the 15th century.? 

My casual voicing of this entire life or death situation in conjunction with my not so subtle insults toward my flesh and blood family that stood across from me gave Zero quite the raucous fit of laughter. 

?Pour your heart out to me sonny, as your oldest father, it does me proud to hear you shower me with such admiration. Nearly breaks my princely heart?? 

?Praise? Maybe so, perhaps that?s why I feel so conflicted in my feelings. You lived up to the monster you were described as, despite all the unnecessary drama I?ve been force to go through, all because of the mark you left, I can?t bring myself to hate you in the slightest. We?re family after all, no matter how deranged you are. And though I don?t hate you, there?s no way I?m letting you take my body?.Ryuho.? 

The call of a name branded forbidden by the man known as Zero was enough to cause a shift in his current jovial fa?ade. Whenever that name was uttered it made his blood smolder like no other and was enough to send him into a fit of insanity like any other. I knew that there wasn?t any way he was going to let me off calling him by that name a third time. The floor beneath our feet began to quake as splintered cracks began running along the course of the alabaster tile that spread across the entire room. That same unmatched bloodlust filled the air. But I wasn?t going to be intimidated by him this time and just like before he appeared before me with no sound, his presence barely registering to my senses. 

_"I want you to remember."_ 

His hand came like a spear aimed to gore me through the chest. 

_"That you?re not the only one anymore."_ 

He ripped through my body with his bare hand, piercing me through all the way up to his elbow and lifting me off the ground. A look of stratification plagued his features for just a brief moment of time before he realized he had found himself at the end of same move use to trick him earlier by Zell, Karasu no Bunshin.  A murder flocked and flooded his sight while he quickly batted them away only to reveal my form charging directly at him, slowly opening my eyes. The normal color of bright amber was soon enough morphed into dim black, the interior outline turning into a faint trace of red with what looked like one comma shaped pupil took their place around the lens of the eye. 

_"Who wield these cursed eyes."_ 

*RIMEN SHARINGAN*
*(Reverse Copy Wheel Eye)*

Everything seemed to come to a standstill, my breathing, Zero?s breathing, Zell?s breathing, and it didn?t even feel as if we were moving at all. When his lone eye locked onto mines, both Rimen seemed to react to the other as I tried to peer deep into his mind. I could feel this great invisible build up in the space that existed between the both of us. 

*Thump
Thump Thump
Thump Thump Thump
Thump Thump Thump Thump
Thump Thump Thump Thump Thump*

The invisible wall become visible as a swirling vortex of chakra that began to swell between the both of us. Suddenly it began distorting violently, then contorting itself around our forms, ripping through the floor with massive upheavals of rocks flowing off to the sides of us. I had no clue what was happening, perhaps this realm was unable to handle the force of the same set of eyes that bound us to it, fighting for some type of dominance? I didn?t know but before we could do anything the mass of growing chakra collapsed and then exploded overtaking the room in a dazzlingly flash of white, even brighter than the room itself.

--

I had no clue what was or had happened, but the purest form of white of this realm, along with the normal dead silence of this place, and the alabaster floor was replaced with the sound of a gentle swaying breeze that rustled through wide-ranging field of emerald grass. Unable to support my weight I immediately feel to my knees and breathed a deep sigh. I had no clue where I was, or what exactly was happening. As I looked over the area, I took notice of the fact that just behind me laid Zell, so it still meant we hadn?t returned yet, but where exactly where we? 

*Rustle*

​


----------



## Cjones (Aug 16, 2014)

*Hisashi*

To my awe, from the ground a few feet behind me, Zero rose yet again; however, there wasn?t something different. His face, the look of bloodlust he had before had been replaced with a narrow gaze of his only eye, he seemed to be looking to the north of us with a bit of wonder and shock. It was the first time since we?d been here that I had ever seen him taken aback by something, he was engulfed it in to the point that I think for the moment he had completely pushed us out of his mind for the time being. What exactly was he looking at?

"You know that guy was full of shit right? Those of us who don't belong to the Warring Clans are not here to smell the roses. We're here to fight; if he didn't want to hurt you he wouldn't have fought you at his hardest. You may be here for a noble reason like protecting that clan you're so dedicated to but if you continue to act like this then someone is going to take advantage of that kindness. You?re going to get hurt.? 

_?Isn?t that his voice!??_

It didn?t have as much bass, a bit younger it sounded like, but I was sure that voice belonged to Zero. It called my attention as I turned my head in the same direction. To my surprise there was another one, standing some feet away from us. He looked to be in conversation with?a woman. She had a petite shapely form, with incredibly long legs and shoulder length hair of silver?wait. That silver hair, could she be?

?Not that I care about what happens with you though. You can do whatever you want I just don?t like seeing that peace and love garbage on the battlefield. It upsets my rugged sensibilities.? The younger Zero crossed his arms as if they could guard and cage his emotions from spilling out. It sounded as if he had said a bit too much. 

The girl he was talking to, her immediate reaction was a slight chuckle, then she began to move closer to his person as she began to speak, enunciating each and every word, slowing down her speech, taking one tantalizing step at a time toward him.

?My young clown, Zero, it seems I?m not the only one with kindness in their heart. You can try to hide it behind the talk of morals and peace and love, but I see right through it.? Her jacket had fallen down passed her shoulders, kept up by her arms as she looked down and fiddled with her fingers. "Be as aloof and flippant as you want, but It?s obvious that in our short time knowing one another, you?ve grown to care for me haven?t you??

In response to her, Zero actually looked like?he was flustered.

?ZAHAHAHAZAHAHAHAZAHAHA!!! I have no clue what the hell that even means. I?m a lot of things but kind? That?s rich. I was just trying to return the favor, Hisoka." He paused after making direct eye contract with her. "It's nothing more and nothing less got it? I could never care about you and no one could ever care about me. I?m alone because I choose to be not because I have to be. I could pretend to be eloquent with you, but that wouldn?t change what I am.?

So it was Hisoka, and despite Zero?s words, she seemed completely undeterred by him. It was like she was fishing for something. She was the bait and unbeknownst to the jester, he had taken it whether he wanted to or not. They had gotten closer to each other, enough that Hisoka placed a hand on his shoulder.

?Trust in that you can count on me to care about you.?

He responded in kind, bringing his hand to his shoulder putting it on top of Hisoka's hand.

 ?"Is this the part where you try to heal my dark brooding heart? Maybe true love's kiss will lift the curse? Is that what I needed all along the love of a beauty to turn me from beast to prince? I wonder? Not."

Zero turned round to face her, his eye blackening as his iris began to swirl as the periphery of it became red. The Rimen. He seemed to stare at her for length of time, then moved closer to her, a hair's breadth between the two of them now while he brought his hand to his mask as he raised it above the eye line, revealing his eye and eye patch to her. From an outside perspective it appeared he was looking for something, scanning her facial features, and not to long after he slowly retracted himself from the small close proximity that were to each other. 

?You're the strangest, most fascinating, and perhaps the dumbest person I've ever met Hisoka Fujabayashi. However I don't want or need you to care about me. We don't know each other, you don't know me."

Zero put it bluntly. His hands gesturing emphatically as he spoke to get his point across. 

?My dear clown you can remain the untamed, brusque, wicked and flamboyant beast that you are. I have no intention of changing you; however I do truly care about you?? Hisoka paused as she began to reach underneath her bandana and pulled out a small red flower. The outline of the steams were a silvery white with bright red insides.

?This flower, called a Fern, means ?Fascination.? Which is how I think of you. I don?t know why, but I want to help you. You were my patient in the past, and if didn?t care about you then, when you were the definition of a complete weirdo, then I wouldn?t tell you that I care about you now.?

I saw the normally jocose face of the jester turn into one of perplexion. What she said didn't seem to really register with him at all, enough to make him hesitate a bit as it looked like he was trying to find the right words to say in response to her statement. 

"Let's take this very slowly, emphasis on the very. I don't play well with others and this whole thing is just strange. To be honest you're the weirdo if you really think about it. What kind of girl is so persistent in trying to forge a relationship of any sort with a guy who told her he planned to kill her? Kind of psychotic and that's coming from me.?

In that moment the image of those two vanished before our eyes, this entire scene, erupted into strobes of light that floated around like stars in the night sky before reforming into yet another visage. Posts and lintels support a large and gently curved roof of lavender, while the walls are a paper-thin white, a typical styled house of the Warring States period that stood in the night underneath the full pale white moon hanging above.

The three of us, Zell, Zero and I, were all brought inside as the house began to construct around us in its entirety. We were directly outside just outside of the porch walkway, a hollow embankment of water surrounded by sedimentary separated him from us. Under the light of the moon, this entire area was bathed in luminescence of Azul and Emerald, it was breathtaking really. I looked down to check on the fallen boy beneath me, who?s erratic breathing and convulsions had slowly subsided, thankfully, then toward Zero who?s previous bewildered look was replaced by one of realization as the eye of his sole Rimen, as demonic as it seemed, slowly subsided into a slightly more pleasing look. A very stark contrast to the uncontrollable desire to kill or maim us that lit his eyes some time ago. 

My attention was then caught by the sound of the creaking wooden floorboards. A door slid open just in front of us as a shadow crept out in front of us before fully emerging itself to be?Zero. One younger than the current incarnation that stood not too far from me, but older than the previous one who had just witnessed. Perhaps twenty I would guess. He wore the same grey mask that hid the upper half of his face. He stood outside underneath the moonlight and just gazed silently at the water. His expression looked stoic, but it was hard to tell with that damn mask on his face. He looked to be lost in thought as he simply stared, and finally shaking his head while he prepared to jump off, only to be stopped. 

?Wait?? 

A mellifluous pleasantly hit the ears and traced with a hint of perturb stopped him in his tracks. He looked like he hesitated at the moment, unsure of whether he should?ve stopped or not; however he did and out of the shadowed room emerged Hisoka. Her silver tresses rested just on her shoulders, folded around a symmetrical face. She stood leaned up against the door way with her left hand, amber eyes staring at Zero?s back, as she kept a sheet close her body with her right hand.

Okay. Gross. Really wasn?t an image I needed. 

?Done the deed, so you?re leaving without saying anything again?? 

Zero stood as if to ponder some kind of intricate response before giving a basic shrug of his shoulders 

?I know I?m a rugged sexy beast of a prince, but I can?t stay in a house too long. I got things to do, and people to make bleed. The people I make bleed all probably end up being your patients, so I?m also kind of keeping you in business. ? 

Classy. 

?You do know you?re a pompous ass right? Trying to rub off my concern with that dark humor of yours, but this has been happening a lot more frequently Zero. I just want to know why? At this point you can be frank with me, obviously.? 

The concern was evident in Hisoka, yet her words this time didn?t seem to breaking down his emotional walls like I had witnessed in the first encounter between these two in their younger days. He looked a lot more prepared to deal with this situation, his demeanor didn?t falter nor did he seem to have too much concern for her worries. Zero didn?t even turn to look at her as she addressed him, just looking straight ahead out onto the glowing water ahead of him.

?There?s that medic with a mouth I know, but I got to disappoint. You?re probably waiting on some long winded explanation erupting from deep within my heart, this cold black organ that pumps that madness within me, in order to sate your curiosity?" Zero only chuckled and shook his head as if he couldn't believe what he was hearing from her. "Too bad, so sad, I really ain?t got nothing for you Hisoka. This is just a one of the many rides of life, and I?m enjoying this ride as much as my heart and you are willing.? He finished with a smirk.  
​


----------



## Cjones (Aug 16, 2014)

*Hisashi*

That was a little harsh, I even got a chill from the cold that radiated off those words. Hisoka even seemed to fidget just a bit from what he said. I was expecting a huge showdown to commence between the two, hate filled words thrown at one another before it would probably erupt into a full scale brawl between the two. Yet to my surprise nothing really came but silence. A long tense silence as neither backed away from their positions and simply gazed in their respective directions. Both were ridiculously stubborn, a trait of both of theirs I saw early. Zero also looked to have his game face on plus with the added obscurity of the mask and with his back turned to her; however, there seemed to be a bit of agitation growing as his fingers began twitch.

This agitation only grew as Hisoka began to chuckle.  

?You haven?t changed at all. Still trying mask yourself from me by being cynical. I admit, for a moment I was a little hurt by what you said. I find it-? 

A surge of electricity crackled and blasted across the water momentarily splitting it down the middle, completely cutting Hisoka off. The crimson discharged surged around Zero?s hand before it dissipated in his hand as he clenched it into his fist. It was his own jettison of anger that manifested from the normally composed prince of clowns. For someone like him who often had random fist of insanity, this was anger brought on by something completely different that wanting to beat your opponent down into the ground. He looked as if he was trying to find the right words as opened his mouth only for nothing to come out. It was strange to see him like this. 

?I say call me a bit insane, because I am, but that is the problem?don?t you think girly? People don?t get the shits and giggles of my brand of humor, though you laugh at it. I hear voices in my head, they counsel me, they understand.  These voices tell me to maim and slaughter people, yet never you? And...they become a tad quiet when you?re around. " Unlike the normal droll that accompanied his sarcasm and grim humor, this lacked any such thing. He sounded more...unstrung and vexed. Even his motions as he played out a scene of him gutting a man like a fish was much more coarse than his usual demeanor.   

"The name of Zero strikes fear because I?m known as a monster prone to slight lunacy here and there, so far you?re the only one hasn?t shown fear. You know all these things and yet you still chum up to me like it?s nothing. The call me the psychotic one? ZAHAHAHAHAHA. What a riot. But that?s the problem. You say I haven?t changed? It sounds like change to me?change I don?t know how to deal with.?

Zero absolutely seethed as he spoke. This was something his psyche evidently wasn?t use to. In the back Hisoka only listened, her eyes softening he ranted on. This whole entire concept was beyond foreign to him and he was holding it in this whole time. 

?It?s alright if it?s scaring you.?

?Me? Scared? Guess I?m not the only one with jokes.? Zero scoffed. 

The guy was pretty good at letting concern roll right off his back by being an ass, but it didn't look like it fazed Hisoka all that much as she was probably use to it. A by-product of the time these two had spent together made her immune to his antics to an extent. I watched in silence while she took a gradual step from her position at the door way and toward the man in front of her. 

"I know you're scared, when it comes to me, you always try to push me away by being unusually witty and sarcastic. But it's not going to work this time...I've stayed with you long enough to see right through it." 

His response was only silence as she spoke which was taken as a signal for her to continue. A look of deep sincerity shone in amber iris while she stared longingly into his back. Her entire expression looked plagued with woe.  

"You weren't the only one unsettled by this...the pull that brings us together." Low and soft was her articulation as she began to speak.   

?I?was downright terrified myself initially. I?m often sought out because of my looks, so I tend to wave males off with little to no interest. It had gotten to the point where I completely shun the thought of ever opening myself up to someone because it all was basically the same old routine with a pallet swap." Disappointment laced her speech as she closed her eyes, perhaps recalling all of the failed prospects that entered her life. "My ideas were always ?wonderful? I was so ?insightful? and everything relating to my job I was ?fantastic? at. It was boring. None of the connections felt genuine to me. I often told that the one you open yourself up to is the one who?ll complete you as a person. Someone that will compliment both your strengths and weakness. It was a foreign concept to me?? 

She gripped the sheets closed to her body with both hands while slowly continued her way, head held high with great confidence, there was no hesitation or fear in her approach. Zero's body remained like stone with only his gaze shifting low to the floor, unable to bring himself to face her as he listened to her speak to him.  

?Until that day I met you. The day I treated you, it was a compulsive reaction I felt. Under normal circumstances it?s normally just my concern as a medical ninja for an injured person, so I chalked it up to that in the beginning; however, I was unable to get you out of my mind. Your face was etched into my memory, it wasn't something I was used to. Then when we met again during the clans? tournament?it was overbearing at how much I felt myself being pulled toward you. I at first just thought you were some crazy psycho was needed my help." Her voice nearly broke as she spoke, cracking at different intervals. It was a confession coming from deep within her. 

"You remember what you said to me? That I was the healthiest relationship you had. I knew then that I had to help you and the pain was near unbearable when you kept blocking me out. Whenever you pushed me away, I knew I had to try harder to reach you, and after a while, when you finally let your emotional barriers down, and opened up to me?it was then that I realized?after all these years?? 

The sheet that acted as a cover for her unclothed body fell to the ground as she embraced the taller male from behind, burying her face into the side of his neck. The agitation that Zero had felt, that had begun to work its way through is body, had begun to slowly subside as his body grew less and less tense, easing into the embrace as he lowered his gaze toward her. 

?If you're ever wondering about the way I'm feeling. There?s no question that just to be around you is a blessing. I want you to stop running away from me, please, my affection runs so deep for you that it's begun to hurt when you do this." 

Both stood quiet while looking down into the reflective mirror of the pool that glowed a dazzling Azul-emerald hue. It was a tender moment beyond anything I had ever witness, but I could see it, with these eyes. Hisoka's feelings for him ran deep, they were undoubtedly genuine and pure. Mizuki had told me that the bond they had was something that neither of them could understand. 

It was a strong pull of attraction. 

"I?ll be the first to say it, if you want Zero..? 

Hisoka whispered to him, but his response was silence. Her hand crept up along the side of his face and gentle pulled the mask above his head. Zero?s only eye continued to stare down into the water as Hisoka tightened their embrace, cupping his chin in her hand. 

?I want you to look directly at me when I say this?? 

He didn?t fight it as she turned his face toward her own, for the both of them to look each other directly in the eye. An unhidden expression of unadulterated emotion was brought to the surface from their eye contact. She laid her true feelings out for him, her affection was intimate, and she was going to make sure he knew just how much she adored him. 

?Zero?I?? 

The words that I assumed would cement her longing affection for the eccentric prince were cut short as the entire image, like before, and dissipated before out ours. Like stars that that brighten the night sky the waves of light, the manifestation of chakra, hung in the air before dissolving like a fireworks show. The all too familiar room of the brightest white began to reconstruct itself little by little as the awning of chakra that shaped its constitution vanished, or so at least we had thought. Everything was a radiant white, like before, but that is where the similarities ended. The great door that allowed Zell and I entrance into this place had not reappeared, neither had the alabaster floor beneath us. I looked around at the landscape with jaded eyes, but the only thing that my eyes could perceive was the white the stretched on near infinitely. 

?Are we back? Or is this another one of his memories?? I thought aloud. 

Zero himself looked just as addled as he eye darted around trying to understand what was happening now. Just as before nothing was utter in this place, the deadest silence, although this time the emanation of discord had all disappeared. Things felt a bit more relaxed and restful, the tension was gone along with the stagnant fear that circumscribed our subconscious. I could only guess that this was perhaps still an after effect of the power of our eyes that seemed to be a gate way into this place. After all, it was also looked appeared to have been the catalyst that triggered all this. 

_?Zero.?_ 

The voice of Hisoka lingered through the air catching out immediate attention. She began to speak his name more than once, like a whisper, one right behind the other in a slow tone. Which each utterance of his name his head spun in each direction trying to find out exactly where the source of her voice was coming from, yet no matter what direction he looked she wasn?t there. It wasn?t until her last and final declaration of his name that he was finally able to find her, right at his side. Her sudden appearance made him completely nonplussed and unspeaking as he simply stared at her. My motherly ancestor sat upright in a chair, carefully cradling something in her arms with the utmost care. A white cloth was draped over her back as tresses of silver hair ran down the full length of her back with bangs of near equal length over her shoulders. 

​


----------



## Cjones (Aug 16, 2014)

*Hisashi*

?Took you long enough, damn clown, how many times do I have to call you? I get the feeling you just like hear me say your name right? Don?t answer that because I already know the answer.? 

A chuckle accompanied her comment. I know she was joking, but I got to give thanks for giving me another image that I would have to burn out of my head, very soon hopefully. Regardless, with the energy I had regained, I slung Zell arm over my shoulder and began my way over toward the opposite side of where she sat. 

?I?see?this looks like?? 

After a stint of silence Zero had finally spoke in a calm and clear voice. The wonderment that kept showing up on his features was all but gone. Now it was complete understanding that showed itself on his features as he moved closer, peering down toward what was in her arms. Hisoka?s arms bounced in a steady rhythm before turning around to look at the man beside her. Once I was close enough I could see her face gleamed with a smile as bright as this room as she looked at him. In her arms, held firmed care, was a child wrapped in blankets. A tuft of hair similar in color to both parents, but more closely resembling the jester?s in looks while his eyes were glossy gold, exactly like mines and my Fujibayashi ancestor. 

?It?s a boy. Who looks just like you, so I already feel kind of bad for him?? She joked before looking back down at her child lovingly. ?I?ve thought of a name, it?ll piss you off, but indulge me for a minute okay?? Momentarily she stopped her rocking as the infant gave off a huge yawn and closed its eyes shut. Her chest was swelled with pride, it was obvious, and this was the greatest accomplishment of her life. It was written on her features. The chair was her support as she leaned back and let out an exhausted sigh just before looking at Zero once more in order to speak. 

?I thought about this for a while, the name I want to give him.? Hisoka began while making sure they made direct eye contact. ?The detachment you have to your past self, the name you once went by it runs deep, I know this. The utterance of that name makes you seethe and reminds of what you consider a much weaker version of yourself; however I think this could be the chance for you cast aside your apprehension and look upon it as something for you to be proud of.? 

Hisoka motioned for him to lean closer toward her which he did with no hesitation. He too looked to be beaming with pride, different than that which he felt for his exploits as a monstrous shinobi. It was almost unnerving to look at Zero and seem how calm and reserved he was. But next to her he was damn near a completely different person. The both of them, together, looked no different than a newly formed family. 

?This is our legacy. I want you to be able to say this name with no feeling of dispassion or anger, only pride. Because this is our son?? 

Zero was on her left and I stood on her right, as I looked on from the side as we both waited. Suddenly Hisoka?s image began to shimmer and slowly her visage began to fade out. The alabaster floor reappeared beneath our feet as the all too familiar hot white atmosphere returned and the great door that towered high showed itself once again in all its splendor. All the while Hisoka pulled the child closer to herself with unmatched delight radiated off of her. 

?Ryuho.? 



In that moment my own newly acquired Rimen met with his own as Hisoka slowly faded out and vanished without a trace. My eyes quickly deactivated and reformed back into my golden irises. It looked as if I had finally run out of steam for the moment, just as the vision disappeared. A weird phenomenon had occurred that I wasn?t able to fully understand, only theorize, but now it was only the three of us once again. We were out of tricks, our last trap card was finished, and the deck was empty. A normal person would keep his mouth shut and hope for the best but I after witnessing all that, I couldn?t just stay silent.

?Hisoka cared about you a great deal, yet here you are trying to kill the legacy she hoped to build with you.? I chastised, but laughed right afterward. 

?I?m no better really. I despised the name for so long and after meeting you, I absolutely loathed it, but Hisoka?she?? I stopped mid-sentence. I didn?t really see no point in continuing. Both he and I shared a common dislike for that one name that Hisoka had hopped we would look at with pride. A name that would carry on and allow the one person she cared for above all others to finally learn to accept it with a sense of achievement. 

?I can?t stand against you in this state, it?s taking all I have to just stand, so if you?re going to take my body, do it but let Zell go. However this possession thing works I?m sure I?d be far more compatible with you than he would.? I was more than prepared to do whatever to help get Zell back to those two behind the door.

?You?re move clown.?​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 17, 2014)

*Sins of the Father Mini Story*

*[Kumogakure, Land of Lightning]​*
[Sins of the Father Pt. XII]​
There is more than just fortune and debt that can be passed down from parents to their children. Burdens and grudges can to be handed from one generation to the next, the costs of sin can transcend both age and time and flow through Antiquity to modern day. When all is said and done, when family ties are broken and trust is destroyed one will have to ask themselves, what price is too high to pay and who can afford to pay that price?~   

 The sound of flowing water rushes through an otherwise silent room. Periodic splashes interrupt the flow, hinting that something is being cleaned. Or at least being rinsed and as the seconds tick away a creak of sound is added to the rush. With a click mirror covered door is closed on it's medicine cabinet. It's polished surface is awash in steam, clouding who is before it. "Wat truly is history?" a voice asks aloud. But it seemed that it was alone as no answer came echoing back. "Is it wat is learned in books bound wid leadder? Or is history sumthin' more? Can history be livin' 'n' breathin'? Or is history as it is kno'  just ah shell o' what it really is?" {Is it what is taught from leather bound tomes? Or can history be something more? Is it living and breathing? Does it change with age? Or is history as it is known merely a shell of what is being told? Is there something more to it?}

A large hand wipes the steam away leaving streaking water in the swath that is now opened. In its reflection deep red eyes can be seen as Ryota lathers his face up so he can shave. Looking at him self he allows a scowl to spread across his face. "Dere come ah time w'en wan has to look demsef' in de eye 'n' ask wan question O' demsef'... ...  Dat ding is. Are de dings you fight fo' greater dan de evils you do fo' dem?" {There comes a time when one has to look themselves in the eye and ask one question of themselves... ... That question is.  Are the things that you fight for greater in value than the evils you do for them?}   


*- 2 Years Ago* 

It has been a year since Ryota left the Swamps of Ellesmere and the Land of Waterfalls. In his flight he has abandoned his name, legacy and even hidden his Bestialgan behind the contacts of black eyes. Adopting the guise of a Hunter Nin from Kirigakure named Tana. Draped in a brown hooded cloak he stands on the cusp of the Village Hidden in the Clouds. Otherwise known as Kumogakure. He is here for a few reasons, one being a large Bounty Head that he has tracked here. The other being Bart ordered him here to observe the Akarusa Clan, or what was left of it. Pulling a hand to the hood that covered his face he adjust it so he can look down onto the Village that lay just in the distance. "So, this is Kumogakure. I was expecting more for one of the most powerful of the Hidden Villages." is muttered to himself as he hopped from one outcropping to the next. 

It takes a few minutes but Ryota is on the main trail that leads through the winding mountains. In the short distance one can see the bridge that holds the train tracks that allows for ease of access through the rough terrain that surrounds this area. Overhead a crack of thunder echoes can be heard as a forked tongue of lightning splits the sky. Reminds me of home, if home was gray and void of most color" is lamented as he pulled the cloak two. Wind whips around the peaks that tower above him, the storms that give this Country it's name brew as the lone figure made his way toward Kumo. In two years time, his very own daughter will cover his footsteps in coming to this village. On her very first mission with Konoha. It is that mission that will set the events in motion that will threaten to tear her very world apart. 

After a good fifteen minutes of walking Tana has made his way up to the gates of Kumogakure, there a sentry stops his progress, "What is your Business here stranger?" the Shinobi asks putting a hand between Ryota and his entry to the Village. The man stood firm not allowing passage until the answer to his question was given. "Does Kumogakure treat all it's visitors with such disdain?" is asked. Through his cloak Ryota cautiously watches the man before him. "It is our experience, that the only people that risk the dangers of these mountains these days and not take the train are trouble. So, you'll have to excuse the treatment. So again" the man exerts pushing back on Ryota with his hand, "What is your business in Kumogakure?" is asked. Slowly Ryota reaches into the folds in his cloak and pulls a small bound book out. The Ninja quickly recognizes it. A Bingo book, its covers are split open and Ryota opens it to a page and shows it to the Guard, "I've tracked this man through two Nations, I have reason to believe that he is here." is stated. 

The guard looks the page over, displayed as a S-Ranked threat, the Kiri native Torvald stares back at the guard. At one time this man was thought to be a candidate to inherit one of the titles of Seven Swordsman of the Mist. His filed teeth grinned back to the man as the book is lowered. "Well, that is fine. That still doesn't tell me who you are." irritation rattled in guard's voice as he spoke. "You can either show me your face, or I can pull the hood off you after you're detained." there was no longer any semblance of courtesy. The man had went from being simply there to being a Ninja of the Hidden Cloud. "No need for that" is stated. Lifting his hand to his head, he peels the hood from around his face. A Kiri Forehead protector flashed in the light as dark eyes fell on the guard. "Ninja I.D." is asked a hand being held out. Travel between Villages and even Factions weren't illegal, but there always had to be caution. Especially with Ninja from the Black that were in the White.

Missing Nin are only updated periodically so no one nation could ever be too cautious. Ryota nods and from the folds of his cloak he pulled another, smaller, book out. It was a passport, a forgery of course, that is soon enough handed over. "Tana? Well, can't say we get that many Hunter Nin around these parts. I hate to say this, I hope your mark isn't here." is stated as he handed the I.D. back. "Enjoy your time in Kumo Tana, don't cause too much trouble in looking for this man." is stated. Ryota agrees while slipping his ID away. "I'll pray that he isn't here, he is a very dangerous man" is offered back. Passing into the village Ryota walks toward the closest bar, from there he'll look for his mark and slowly take in Kumo as a whole, he was here to investigate the Akarusa Clan as well. 

_-A Day and a Half Later_

Ryota picked up on Torvald's trail one would think that a Missing Nin of his caliber, he'd learn by now to change up his routines. But no, as Ryota entered a large abandoned building, it seemed this Missing Nin was either careless or didn't care. Torvald's scent was all over the building, but it was stronger above Ryota, meaning that he was on one of the upper levels. That posed a pretty big problem though, it meant that his position was defensible, and with no power there was only one logical way up, the stair well. The next hour or so was very intense as Ryota floor by floor cleared the building as he made his way through it's upper floors. Finally he steps out on the fifteenth and final floor. The man's scent was heavy and very concentrated, Torvald  on this floor. Torvald was here.

"You're either very lost or very stupid" echoed around Ryota as a mist started to roll. "Who ever you are, you are unlucky to come into my lair." is added. Fortunately for Ryota, he wasn't limited to just fighting with his eyes, his nose was far more useful as he drew his blade off his back. "I'm here for your head Torvald, though I would like to take you alive, you're worth more that way" is stated as he turned to keep the stronger scent of the man ahead of him. "Oh, you're a hunter are you? Well, that'll make this all the better for me. I'll boil you down to make my elixirs!" 

With a clang of steel, sparks illuminate the mist as Torvald's outline becomes visible for a mere split second. "You are either Kiri or very lucky to see through my Hidden Mist technique ... "

From there the battle quickly intensifies as blades clash in the obscure mist and Ryota is pushed to his limit. He wasn't expecting such a fight, he guesses that is why this man was considered to be a S-Rank threat. The sound of shattering glass marks his misstep as he is knocked through a window by the battle. Falling fifteen stories Torvald sighs, "Well, no one can survive that. But, where there is one Hunter Nin there is more. I think I'll be leaving this village sooner than I thought." is muttered as lighting split the sky. A storm was approaching from the west. 

Below Ryota had broken his fall mostly, with a Water Dragon. But he was still in a bad way as he dragged himself back into the more populated portion of the Village where he collapses. ~


----------



## kumogakure1 (Aug 18, 2014)

*CHUNIN EXAMS, A CHALLENGE IN A CHALLENGE*

Zenchi watched the dragon as she moaned in some sadness. "HEY THAT FUCKING HURT YOU ASSHOLE! YOU DONT BURN A LADY!" the dragon yelled before taking a deep breath. Zenchi knew what was coming he could already seem to feel the heat of what was coming even in the colder weather around him as the dragon leaned forward spewing a snout full of fire from her mouth Zenchi moved out of the way sliding in the snow some.  "that hurt her? why?" Zenchi thought unrealizing that Hado had gotten up after being flung away on the opposite side of the dragonic bitch. Hado shook off alot of the snow and shivered some before shaking his head to regain his focus. He had to get the dragon back for tossing him like a ragdoll. The two saw each other between the gap under the dragons legs and nodded to each other. Although they didnt notice the two seemed to think the same thing as they made water style hand signs towards their use of jutsu. The edie nakano of dragons growled, her back spotted with scorch marks as she watched zenchi with a hatefull pasion. "human child pervert, your dead...i dont care what it takes your gonna......" was all the dragon thought as she charged zenchi only to enter a thick fog that had appeared.
 "HIDDEN MIST JUTSU!" Hado said just in time as he prepared the next jutsu. "water style fog clone jutsu!" zenchi said. before joining the same side Hado was on. "this wont last long" zenchi said noting around him and hado many fake versions of the two had formed all knee deep in the mountain snow and holding hand signs. "we'll need to move fast on this otherwise the ploy wont work." zenchi thought as hado nodded before grabbing onto zenchis shoulder to stop him. "hey i think shurui is using a jutsu..she hasnt gotten up yet." Hado said before looking towards where the Yamanaka girl laid in the snow. Zenchi moved over towards her with Hado as the Dragon yelled and cursed every thing from what the three wore to what shed do next once she found them. Zenchi and hado had wrapped the girl in the akatsuki cloak and sat her by a large rock nearby, "what do you think shes doing?" zenchi asked as hado could only shrug as the fog began to clear. Wind speed picked up and the mountain seemed to be acting on its own accord controlling the wind around them all. What the two didnt notice however was that the dragon had become silent.
	Inside the dragon Shurui was gaining control over her mind arguing against an anthro like version of the dragon wearing some dress she thought she looked good in. The two argued about everything, what should have been worn what would she do later, why would she do it, where did she get such terrible taste of cloths, everything that was thought of. Now shurui had gained the advantage over the dragon talking about the dragons future as a "lady" and what may be in store. She was yelling only making the dragon/person to shrink in size wanting to disapear untill she was gone completely. Shurui panted hard from all the yelling, but she also noticed she wasnt as cold anymore and that now she was alone in the dark expanse of a dragons body under her own control.
	Hado and zenchi readied themselves as they saw the dragon in the clear surrounded by the many clones. the snow was now up to their thighs as fresh powder blew in from the heavy wind. then they heard something they didnt expect. "does this dragon make me seem fat?" the dragon said, the two teammates relaxed a bit confused and looked at each other "um...why?!" zenchi asked curiously. "hmm? oh right guys its ok its shurui i did a mind transfer when i got hit." the dragon explained before laying on her stomach with her elbows supporting her head. the two boys only made an "oh" in realization and understanding before negating the jutsu they had used, the many clones disapeering before Hado jumped onto the dragons back and zenchi followed carrying shurui. THe scales were warm zenchi noticed even though he scorched some shown by black burn marks in some spots. Hado was smiling at the fact he was riding a dragon, even if it was brainwashed by his teammate. "hang on! im not used to this yet" the dragon said before stretching her wings and taking off into the mountain sky with a grace of that of a scared chicken.
	time seemed to slow for the three once in the air. Shurui had finally entered a graceful flight and there was nothing but peace, the smell of morning and rushing wind. All of them had calmed and rested some before landing on another mountain on a plateu face that jutted out some. The mountain itself was snow covered but was also showing green trees the way down that emptied into a large ravine that separated the mountain from another. Shurui set a wing down letting herself and her teammates to get off easily with a slide across the scales. "wow shurui.....that was awesome!!"  zenchi said, "very well set also, it worked perfectly im not surprised you did get control of the dragons body." Hado commented. Shurui gave a toothy smile before a thought of realization. "oh....um this dragons gonna hate me for this but here goes" she said before bringing a clawed hand to the dragonic snout and tugging hard, although it wasnt her body pain was still felt as she slowly tugged an entire dragon fang out of the snout. Tears flooded her eyes as she set the tooth next to her teammates before stiffening in a more painfull manner. It looked like she was stabbed from behind the way the dragon stood. Shuruis body that zenchi held sat up quickley scaring him some. the two looked at each other before standing seperate and blushing some acting as if nothing happened. 

"YOU LITTLE BUNCH OF STUPID FUCKS!!! LOOK WHAT YOU DID TO MEEEE!! IM HIDEOUS NOW! IM MISSING TEETH BURNT ALONG MY BACK! DO YOU KNOW HOW LONG IT WILL TAKE ME TO GET RID OF THOSE BURNS!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!" 

the dragon yelled in anger and stomping the ground like a lunatic. "well no one said you were pretty to begin with" Zenchi commented as the dragon looked at him with red glowing eyes that seemed on fire. she slammed herself onto all fours causong the mountain to shake as everyone readied themselves to fight. "uh what now?" shurui asked drawing a kunai.  *think zenchi think!....the mountain top!* zenchi thought as his eyes landed on the snow covered mountain top. "Hado do you have any paper bombs?" zenchi asked, he nodded not understanding. "strap them to kunai and set them around the dragon the shock wave will cause an avalanche!" zenchi said before yelling to move as the dragon shot a fire ball at them. The three split up but the dragon was only focused on zenchi for now while the other two focused to setting the bombs down. 

"IM GONNA KILL YOU YOU LITTLE BRAT! THIS IS ALL YOUR DOING YOU LITTLE PERVERTED BRAT!" 

the dragon yelled as it snapped, clawed and slammed at Zenchi whos only focus was running and dodging. "ANYTIME NOW GUYS!! THIS BITCH IS CRAZY!!"  Zenchi yelled before dodging another strike before running into the shockwave of another that sent him towards the mountain wall. Hado and shurui finished placing the bombs and waved at zenchi. "COME ON!" Hado yelled. 
	zenchi however wasn't quick enough as he ignited the bombs himself causing the chain reaction of explosions. The two stood bewildered at what happen only to hear heavy breathing as zenchi laid on the ground nearby. the two ran over helping him up, 

"you ok?" shurui asked tending to any wounds, "what happened?" hado asked  holding zenchi upright, "substitution jutsu....did it before i set off the explosion" Zenchi said looking at the mountain wall. Black smoke had filled the air as well as the scent of burning and hot rock. But as the smoke cleared only fear took them as they saw the dragon wounded heavily but still standing. she had no more words to say as she gave a feral and beastial roar within the wide and for her ankle deep crater. zenchis heart pounded wondering why an avalanche didnt occur, Hado was frozen carrying zenchi seeing the dragon still  standing and shurui was scared from the sound she had heard. THe three stred at the standing dragon, her arms where burnt severley as well as other parts of the body, her wings were filled with multiple holes and some flesh was missing on her right leg that took a full paper bomb blast. The dragon then made the mistake of slamming itself onto the ground to charge. THe shake was earth rattling and only continued till the sound of heavy cracking occured as well as other things breaking. The entire group looked up seeing the start of an avalanche occur and within moments the humungous raor from the dragon was silenced and the team was gone from under the force of the avalanche.

        Minutes passed untill multple fireballs and a stream of water exited at an angle from the top of the snow. Out from it came the team as if nothing passed along with two dragons teeth and each carrying a dragon scale on their backs. Zenchi was tired and hot even in the negative degree of cold weather around them. Shurui was still wearing zenchis cloak to keep warm and carried two dragon scales while the boys carried the teeth and the other scale. once on the surface the three collapsed. "good idea Hado....using the dragon as a shield" zenchi said. "not bad yourself thinking of the avalanche"Hado replied "Heeey i did most of the work pulling teeth and controlling the dragon" shurui said as the three laughed at the comment together. "oh and zenchi this is yours." Shurui said passing him back the Akatsuki cloak. "thanks for letting me use it" shurui said as zenchi took the cloak and put it on. "you know im glad we were a team" shurui thought sitting up from laying in the snow. "too bad well have to face each other in the third round" Hado said somewhat softly looking between the two. Zenchi and Shurui only nodded. "hey at least we now have some souvenirs from this moment. for one im glad the dragons dead at least." the three thought for agreement as they all stood in unision and began to return to where they came. Under the snow however where the three had come from the dragon sat still, a sight of death and peace showed from her still body within the snow. Untill her eye opened and a single thought came from it. 

"Those three.....they.....free'd me....." 

the dragon thought in silence


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 20, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Personal Arc - Family IV

1 Hour Later - 3:42am
Land of Lightning - Jukai
Akarusa Mines

Eerin and Hatori had been walking through the 'mines' for around an hour now, although both had been left with the feeling this wasn't what it seemed to be. It was a mine like no other, the path was straight and on a gradual but perfectly smooth slope. The walls were reinforced worked stone and roof supported by stone pillars. Every once in awhile they would pass by some strange marking that neither of them recongised much to Eerin's dismay, how could she not know what the symbol meant she was raised here and learned everything about the owls and the history of the Akarusa clan or so she had thought.

What they encounter next takes them by surprise, a stone bridge structure wide and large enough to support several shinobi or a small trade caravan, at the far side of the chasm laid ancient ruins of what seemed to be fragments of what once was a gateway, the timber and markings make this obvious what was odd was the fact it had not been blown inwards but outwards, as if something long ago had broke the structure from the inside.

Without a second thought he proceed eager to figure out where they were and more importantly why mother had sent them here. It was no longer just about an ore that much was clear, his mother must of sent them here for some other reason in mind. The purpose revealed itself without much effort, in fact it was so blatantly obvious the moment he stepped down the first step and into the expansive cavern that lay ahead.

Slap bang in the middle was a lake in the center of which stood a large structure with the very same symbol they had encountered several times on the way down here. Surrounding it was several other smaller structures that looked remarkably similar to the design he called home back in Kumo.

Eerin ran her hand down a piece of timber that stood directly ahead of them, a marker of some sort that had long since accumulated dust and become rotten, her companion hoots. "Village Hidden in the Shadow... well I wouldn't call it that any more looks to have long since been abandoned. We should perhaps explore this place, maybe we can find the ore or clues as to it's location?"

Hatori looks to his sister and says, "Alright Eerin you take the west I'll go east we will meet at the main building once we are done."

"Calling all the shots now are we? Bastard."Eerin mutters but followed the orders it was a logical plan and one she could not argue with, but her eyes remain fixated upon that symbol it left her feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 21, 2014)

LunarCoast said:


> Exploring Konoha
> Kukiko and Ai​
> Kukiko smirked as the girl takes it upon herself to prove herself beginning to take a few bites from the cakes, she couldn't deny her that they looked freshly made so their was at least some truth in Ai's words. She closed her eyes for a moment taking a deep breath and exhaling opening them to find Ai was now making eye contact. "Agriculture huh?"She asked to see the girls reaction at mention at what her clan did here in Konoha.
> 
> ...



"Kirigakure?"

Ai's scarlet eyes lit up when she heard Kukiko's origins. Ai always wished to see the world outside of Konaha, and she felt maybe there was a reason she ran into Kukiko. She listened intently to the girl as she continued on the story of her people. 

"Fire, and Ice both sound rather scary." 

Ai's eyes fixated on the miniature cherry tree which she planted onto the ground just moments ago. What she said was an allusion to Ai, and her Cherry Blossom release techniques, which cold be defeated somewhat easily to both natures as plant, and wood both had a bad history with both of them.

"Flowers, especially cherry blossoms don't enjoy the heat, or cold much. They are rather beautiful, and delicate."

Ai left her spot beside Kukiko to walk to the miniature cherry blossom tree which was starting to bear fruit. She delicately picked a cherry from the small tree which shined brightly, and was a very healthy red color. It's flowers were a beautiful pale pink color, which was very similar to Ai's hair.

"It's like human life. Our lives can be beautiful, and delicate, and short. But the excitement is what makes it so sweet, you have to savor all of the flavor of it while you can, because before you know it it's over. But people make the mistake of thinking that it is a weakness. Something that only last a while, and knows it will do what they can with no regret, and give it their all. 

The Takahashi release natures are the same way. They are resilient, they don't have the comfort of knowing they are like the Wood release users. Wood is such a tough element, rough, and long lasting like the trees the nature can produce."

Ai gracefully bit into her cherry smiling softly as she motioned to Kukiko to come over, and try one for herself. She seemed more relaxed now, and Ai loved to take advantage of any chance she got to have someone sample her creations.

As she waited for Kukiko to come over to the tree, and try a cherry for herself she thought to herself about Kukiko, and how she reacted to Ai initially. 

*Why was she so hostile when we first met? If she is really here for chuunin exams she shouldn't have to worry about someone harming here. The Jonin, and Chunin would definitely not let anything happen would they?*

Ai picked another cherry standing up still in place as she gently held the fruit between her thumb, and index finger as she examined it for imperfections, and size. Her sudden solace with Kukiko was shocking, she was usually uncomfortable with others, especially talking to them, but Kukiko she could talk to like she was Sosetsu. Someone Ai has known all her life.

"Kukiko tell me more about your village, and clan. I've always wanted to get to see everything ourside of this village, and I bet you have a lot of stories about it"

Her scarlet eyes sparkled in excitement.


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2014)

_
[Mermaid's Feet Arc]
[Part One]
[Kei Sili]_​
Kei tugged on her skirt, it was so tight that she felt like it was riding up any time she stood up straight. However every time she tugged she was scared that she was going to rip her black stockings, and Jewel would personally string her up if she did. Even now, the older woman looked down at her with sharp eyes watching as she struggled with her outfit. Kei tugged on her skirt, to her the sleeves of her shirt. She would stand up straight, but then slouch not even a minute afterwards. 

?Stand up straight.? Jewel snapped as they waited outside of one of the host clubs. The crisp early morning air blew pass them as Kei finally stood straight. The morning sun was just rising along with the rest of Fuzenkagure. ?If you can?t stand up straight, I?ll convince Yomi to send you home.?

Kei looked up at Jewel and nodded. She placed her hand in front of her as she stood up straight. The height of her heels caused her knees to wobble. Kei wasn?t use to wearing such outfits. She didn?t know there was a difference in skirts or shoes. Pencil skirts and pumps were all new to the young shrine maiden until earlier this morning when Jewel burst into a store demanding that they dressed her for Yomi.

?You look nice though?? Jewel said as she looked down at Kei and smiled, ?The simple look is always the best.?

Kei blushed and smiled, ?Thank you very much, you look very nice too.? Kei complimented Jewel, though when didn?t Jewel look nice? From a simple dress or if she was wearing a black trash bag, there was no doubt that Jewel could pull it off.  Jewel smiled and nodded as if Kei was a child who learned that the sky was blue. 

There was a silence that settled in-between them, but Kei looked up at the older woman. She admired Jewel to a certain extent if it wasn?t just physical beauty. It was the way that she held herself. Even though she worked the job she did, she didn?t allow that to make her less of a person and in a way Kei admired that. That inner strength that not many people had the eyes of someone who looked at the world through their eyes, and doesn?t allow it to be skewered by those around them unless she allowed it.

?How long have you?ve been working with Yomi?? Kei asked the question probing the back of her head finally reached her tongue. 

Jewel looked down and then smiled, though there was a twinge of bitterness or sadness that Kei felt when she looked at the older woman.

?16 years?.? Jewel told her, ?I met her around the same age as you. She said she saw potential in me, and she wanted to unlock it. So ever since then, I?ve been with her.?

Kei mentally did the math, ever since she was her age Jewel knew Yomi. So mentally that made her around her early thirties. The age gap between them was huge, but Jewel seemed young and full of life. She didn?t appear like the old housewives she did missions for. Jewel seemed to be bright and as the older woman turned down to her, Kei smiled as if she could see the reason behind the name. 

?That makes me your junior.? Kei turned to Jewel, ?I hope I can live up to your expectations.?

Jewel placed her hands on Kei?s head, ?Don?t live up to mines?Live up to your own.? Jewel said, ?You are so eager to please others. How about you look inwards for a minute??

She removed her hand, ?That?s my advice to my junior.?

Kei felt as there was something more to those words. Even though it was a simple look at yourself message. It seemed to carry a deeper meaning to the older woman or so Kei would like to think. Though as the silence drifted in-between them, she could only allow it to rest for now. 

?There they are. Stand up straight. And listen to everything Yomi has to say.? Jewel said as she looked at the woman walking alongside Luz. 

Kei did just that as she saw Yomi and Luz coming towards them, ?And one last thing??

Kei looked up at Jewel?.

?Don?t be nervous?Believe in yourself??​
For a minute Kei?s heart was caught in her throat. She felt tears welling up in her eyes, but she only smiled and nodded.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Chunin Exams: Confusion

I stood there as the painful sting resonated throughout my cheek. I had felt her hard hit slaps in the past, but this one felt worse than the rest. I could tell there was a real emotion behind that physical force, one that included pain, worry, and anger. I wanted to bring my hand up to my cheek to help resolve the pain but I felt that would be an insult to my former teacher. Maybe I did put myself in this position, I definitly owed it to her to at least listen to her words silently. 

What was that in there? What, how I completely massacred my clone and shredded her to pieces because if I didn't others would learn that I was immortal? Was that what she was asking? Because as much as I would like to tell her, I would be put into a psychiatric hospital for even suggesting that! Why some may ask that I use that as an excuse? Some may say that I would use that as an excuse to get off on dismembering my own body, even though I don't.

But what could I even begin to say to her? Does she not know that was more horrific for me than it was for her to witness? I had to tear myself up into little pieces, remove my jaw, crush my head, and stab it repeatedly just to keep my secret hidden. It made no sense to scrutinize me for it. But of course she doesn't know this, and that's why she is angry with me. With a sigh I simply asked:

"What would you had me do?"

After the words rolled from my tongue I immediately regretted it. My mouth clamped shut and my lips rolled towards my teeth, almost seething the fact that I had said that. I forgot how explosive my former teacher could be, and saying words like that could have a very adverse effect on her attitude. As I predicted her face contorted, her voice bellowing as if speaking from a microphone.

"What would I have you do? Lets see, not go completely PSYCHO on yourself in there! What you did was horrifying, borderline psychotic, and it makes it all the more disturbing that it was yourself! Do you hate yourself that much? Is that why you cut and changed your buetiful strawberry blond hair to this grimy orange? Or are now wearing eye contacts to hide your sea blue eyes? Kirisaki what's going on?!"

My fingers curled up into a fist as I listened to her words. They were all true, I was angry at what I had become. No human should share this fate, living for an eternity sounds like a painful experience. I'll lose everyone I know over, and over, and over, and over again. I'll feel endless pain and I'll never find a pleasant future.  With a heavy hearted sigh I finally knew that she was right. It was borderline psychotic, but somewhere in me I wanted to see if I could die. See what it would take. But even after beheadment she still didn't die! I truly am forced to live a painful life.

"...Nothing..." Was my obviously false answer. With her other hand now she brought her hand across my cheek and once again it stung. "Kirisaki, you know I'll look after you, but I can't help you if you don't tell me what's wrong. Now obviously something messed up is inside your head or else you wouldn't have done what was dealt to your clone in there, so tell me!" She ordered. My mouth opened slightly, but then I closed it again. No, I had to tell her.

"What was that? You'll look after me? Like you have for the past eight years of my life! Where were you when I graduated from the academy? When I could have used your support in the hospital? When the church was destroyed? When Kira DIED! Where were you for any of that! Skipping around here and there around the countries as some WHORE not caring the least bit what happens back home! You leave for years at a time with no word no trace! How can I believe that someone like you can help me!"

At this point I was now panting, but I had gotten my point across. All that was left on her face was a look of disbelief as the words crossed her ears. She didn't speak for a good thrity seconds after I was done, but finally she had gotten the words to say. "You know what, fine. If that's how you feel then I'll leave." No explosion of emotion nor witty comback. She simply turned her heel and left. I was left flabbergasted as I watched her walk away, with her blonde hair swaying from side to side.

With a deep breath I sat down on the bench. I felt blood still dripping down my body, and I realized I had still had bloody wounds open. But that isn't what bothered me. Her response was calm and so unlike her. If she didn't take it one hundred percent to heart then she would have exploded at me for making such a comment, but what I said must have hurt her deeply. She was just worried for me and I had to say something like that. I'm so stupid! But I couldn't do anything about it, the less people that know the better. But am I just burning bridges at this point? Well, this should be how my life will turn out in the end. In solitude. 
​


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2014)

_
[Mermaid's Feet Arc]
[Part Two]
[Kei Sili]_​
“You look nice….”

That was the first thing that Yomi told her when she finally got to the door of the club. She looked Kei up and down as if she was expecting a high class horse rather than a human being. Kei felt as though she was a bunny being put on display for a hungry wolf. The old woman sharp eyes stabbed at every inch of her and for the first time Kei felt as though she was standing naked in front of the whole world. There was even a lump threatening to rise in her throat.  A compliment was supposed to make people feel good, but Yomi had a way to turn a compliment into a mental assault. 

“Who dressed you?” She asked and Kei felt as though as though the wolf was finally bearing it fangs, “Such fashion taste isn’t expected from you…Especially on the first day.”

Kei made eye contact with the older woman and instantly regretted it. Yomi seemed to look upset, but it was just the beginning of the day. How could someone wake up upset? Kei felt herself look away from Yomi. 

“Jewel…Miss—“ Kei began but she was instantly cut off.

“When you are working with me, you call me Madam Yomi or just Madam.” Yomi corrected, “Only those I consider close can call me miss or just my name in the work place. And are we close miss shrine maiden?”

“No….”

“No, what?”

“No Madam….”​
Kei felt as though someone threw her out into the ocean filled with glass, salt, and lemon juice. It was just a painful experience. Luz shot her a quick pout as if that was supposed to soften the blow that was Yomi’s words. 

“Also do you not like the outfit that Jewel picked out for you?” Yomi asked causing Kei to shoot up, “You look as though you are ashamed to be seen in it? Do you think that Jewel fashion sense isn’t acceptable?”

“No! I absolutely love it!” Kei almost shouted but she quickly retracted her voice, the outfit was a bit tight fitting but it was nice. Kei felt nice in it, and she knew that Jewel had put her heart into it. “It’s really nice…”

“You do not appear to like it! You shriek back like you want to hide.” Yomi shook her head before ushering at the door, though she wasn’t done with ripping Kei apart as Luz opened the door, “At least put up a fight when it comes to clothing and don’t allow it to wear you.”

She looked at Kei with a sneer on her face as if she stepped in something dirty and that was when Kei felt as though she was going to break like glass. However she bit the inside of her cheek. Kei stood up straight and swelled up her chest. She had to try her best or else. The door to the club open and Yomi went inside first followed by Luz and Jewel. 

Kei took a deep breath as she steeled herself….

She turned and looked to the sun. A small smile spread across her face as she thought about her village and the people around her. Kei looked at the door that was waiting for her to open it. And with one big step she pushed the doors open, because even a phoenix has to spread it wings one day.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 23, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> "Kirigakure?"
> 
> Ai's scarlet eyes lit up when she heard Kukiko's origins. Ai always wished to see the world outside of Konaha, and she felt maybe there was a reason she ran into Kukiko. She listened intently to the girl as she continued on the story of her people.
> 
> ...



Kukiko
Ai Interaction​
Kukiko listens cautiously keeping one hand in her pocket as they walked, coming to one spot she swore Ai went off on her own forcing her to come to a halt and watch. The girl moving over to some sort of miniature tree, it was rare to see Bonsai let alone one that actually bore fruit as Ai seemed to be suggesting when she waved her over.

"Ice is not scary I would argue neither is fire. The world we stand on was built of fire and the three forms of water, a shinobi with the elements of fire and a shinobi with that of water could reshape the land as they see fit with sufficient time and resources... Sadly fire and ice rarely work together to achieve such feats. So if you think about it everything is interlinked with one another, you couldn't had wood without water and you wouldn't have land without fire."

She smirked thinking about it the world was full of different kinds of shinobi, some fought for their own beliefs others for the sake of family or simply to bring honor to their village. The world of politics was much the same, and because of this you could not trust anyone those in power only got into power on the backs of others and would do anything to stay on the top of the world, but it was the weakest ones were those to look out for they could surprise in so many ways.

"Kukiko tell me more about your village, and clan. I've always wanted to get to see everything ourside of this village, and I bet you have a lot of stories about it"

The question caught her off guard, most people only cared for the kages or clans that resided within villages and rarely the villages themselves it takes her a moment to string a response together saying, "Well it's very damp and cold making it perfectly suited for my clan, living on a island has certain advantages. For example, your living close to nature a rare occurrence within the black nation, hell half the buildings have trees and plant life growing on them. Most people tend to avoid us and I frankly do not blame them given all the stories surrounding the village and the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist."


----------



## Kei (Aug 23, 2014)

_
[Mermaid's Feet Arc]
[Part Three]
[Kei Sili]_​
It was truthfully hard to keep up with the pace that Yomi had sat. She seemed to be fast despite her old age. Though Yomi was always like that, she seemed feistier and younger than what her face seemed to let on. Kei tried her best but with her heels she felt as though at any minute she would have tripped and fallen straight on her face. Though there was a clear difference in the mood now, and not just in Yomi. Luz and Jewel had a look in their eyes that were similar to Yomi?s. The eyes of a wolf focused on a prey and when Yomi opened her office door. The two women took different sides of the room as Kei was in the middle. 

Yomi sat at her desk and took a deep breath, and she opened up her drawer and took out a folder and a pair of glasses.

?Do you know what I hate most about the chunin exams?? She asked as she opened the folder and flipped through the few pages. ?And it?s not the fact that most of the children from our village are going to return home in tiny little coffins.?

Kei eyes widen, that was a little too morbid, but she didn?t doubt it was true. Not at the least, though for someone to actually say it was a bit like instead of knocking there was a sledge hammer at her door. It was a bit too blunt for something so heavy. However it seemed as though Yomi caught her disapproved face.

?There is a reason why there are movements against the chunin exams. And it?s not because they serve the kids day old bread.? She said before leaning down and putting a binder on the desk, ?I hate the chunin exams because of tourist?.Not just any tourist, but the type old rich type.?

She opened the binder and flipped through it, ?Luz, tonight I need you to run the brothel. Make sure it runs tightly and increase the prices by 10%.?

It took her a minute to realize that this place was the red light district. This was the place where sex sells and sex would always sell.

?Although as of right now, I need you to run out and grab the kimonos from Red Palace, and it should be three coffee colors with flower designs, one should have a phoenix pattern, and that is for the Betty.? She flipped through the binder, ?One should be a bright pink and white with roses decorated on the side, that is for Yukari for putting up with that touchy feely old man. And the ten will be your choice.?

?Don?t forget to pick up the accessories and the perfume.?

Kei looked over at Luz and she just shrugged, ?Slow day??

?It?s all I can do for today for the girls, but it will have to do.? Luz nodded her head and then with a simple flip of her hair she was out. Kei didn?t see her write anything down, was she really okay. Even now she forgot how many kimonos she had to pick up. Also what type of accessories and what type of perfume? When she turned back to Yomi, she was beginning on Luz.

?Well you know the deal, that fucker Sentai wants to speak to you about opening his business here.? Jewel said as she crossed her arms and leaned back, she was so casual and Kei felt as though if she even slouched her shoulders Yomi would get on her. ?He promises 15% of anything he makes and plus he?ll make sure that his business wouldn?t conflict with yours.?

?Though don?t forget that Becker?s wife is coming into town.  She is coming in with her little girl, so I sent flowers and candy to their hotel room.? 

Before they even arrived? Was that even possible?

?Betty is coming to the club and I already had Ashe reserve her favorite brandy. I already prepared your gift for her. That perfume from Ugly, only thing I will have to do is pick it up this afternoon before your lunch with Will. She?s not pregnant just fat?.? Jewel said before looking up at the ticking clock above her head, ?The lunch will be today at 1, and you know how she likes to talk. So I have the invoice for Zo already in the mail?.?

?You know that woman is going to ask for my presences, schedule a meeting for her at, and then just in case make a record for all things that we had paid for. ? Yomi brushed a single strain of hair out of her face, ?And please try to get someone?Anyone to beef up security around here, because if I even see my girls around drugs. I would rip a new asshole for every drug dealer who thinks they can make a name for themselves in my territory.?

?You got it Miss??

And with that, without even a signal, she was off. Leaving Yomi and Kei?. Or to be more accurate, an experienced wolf and a new born bunny?.


----------



## Kei (Aug 23, 2014)

_[Mermaid's Feet Arc]
[Part Four]
[Kei Sili]​_
There wasn?t a bone in her body that didn?t want to run away and do it screaming.  Break the heels and land flat on her face, because at this point Yomi appeared to her like a devil rather than someone who can help her. Though as they looked at each other, Kei felt hyper aware of all her surroundings. Even the sweat that was rolling under her neck, so when she saw Yomi eyes fall on a chair, Kei felt as though all gravity directed her peachy ass there. 

Yomi smiled, but even the slightest curve of her lips made Kei feel like she was doing something good. 

?Now I?m going to be grading you today and depending on your grade will decide how much grunt work you will be doing from now until I deem you are well enough.? Yomi said as she flipped through her binder, ?At this point your grade is a 60.?

Kei eyes widen, ?I?m failing?? Kei would respond in a more object tone if she didn?t think that her grade would suffer.

?Do you know why? And if you have to think about it, deduct another five points.?

Kei stiffened up, ?This morning???

Yomi clapped her hands, ?Good girl, you are a fast learner.?

Kei felt like this was some sick joke or at least a bad dream. She just wanted to wake up, but if she dared thought of closing her eyes and waking up, Yomi would waste a single moment of snapping her neck and drinking her blood for youth. Kei mentally slammed herself in the wall for thinking that way, but she made sure it didn?t show on her face. 

?What do you think is the most important thing about running a business?? Yomi asked as she closed the books and looked at Kei, ?Answer correctly and you might get some points back. Although tick tock sweetie, time is money, and money does make the world go around.?

Kei took a deep breath and answered the first thing that came to mind, ?Relationships.?

Yomi eyes twinkled and Kei knew she had the right answer. 

?Even if you are a person with no name, with the right connection anyone can get anywhere.? Kei answered confidently, Yomi turned to her and Kei knew she was wiggling the bait in all the right ways. The only thing she had to do was pull nice and hard, ?Also, I explain myself because when you were making your plans, most of your plans were sending gifts or meeting with people.?

Kei felt her body tense, she had to launch, ?That why I stand behind my relationship stance.?

Yomi took off her glasses, ?Well then, I knew my faith in you wasn?t misplaced. Good job Kei.? She praised and Kei heart swelled at the words. She was doing well, and only thing she had to do now was to keep it up. ?You have a good eye and you know how to zone in on people. That is a very good talent.?

?It?s because of the shrine, we worked with a lot of people and plus people?s hearts are like the---?

?I don?t remember asking how you got that talent.? Yomi dismissed her, and for a minute Kei cheeks puffed up in protest. ?12 points you could have had 15 if you didn?t open your mouth.?

Kei sighed, she was taking one step forward and taking steps back?.


----------



## Laix (Aug 24, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_​  *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
  *PART 71*













 Ten  minutes had passed. Looking at the battlefield you could easily mistake  it for the aftermath of a month-long war. The ground had been torn  apart like paper, littered with fissures and tears, craters and holes  all caused by Edie Nakano be it her actual self or her perfect clone.  What made this battle especially tense was the fact neither girl had any  leverage on the other. Just when you thought Edie was going to land the  finishing blow, Evil Edie would catch her sloppy moves by the wrist and  direct it into the ground. 

But what was most spectacular about  this battle was both girl's usage of seal-less medical ninjutsu. At  least, that's what the spectators thought.

_*BOOM*_​
Another  attack against the environment was landed, sending chunks of rock  flying into the air. Evil Edie was on a demolition course, pounding and  crushing everything that got in her way just to get to Edie. The blonde  was beginning to run low on chakra and found herself running around the  field just to avoid her clone's terrifying blows. It was unfortunate it  took this long but only now had she realised just how irritating it is  to fight someone with power like this.

"Run little rabbit run!" The clone taunted, reclining her fist and wiping the dirt off her face. 

"As if! You're so sloppy I just have to watch my step!" Edie retorted, catching her breath from all that unexpected acrobatics.

"That makes little sense but... nevermind.  This fight's gone on long enough." Evil Edie signaled to the proctor  who tossed her a pair of black leather gloves. She then slipped them on,  keeping her eyes locked with her twin's as a smirk formed on her face. 

Edie  was confused as to what this creature was planning. This was supposed  to be a perfect clone, right? So why was it using gloves? Edie hardly  ever used gloves as she felt it dulled the chakra released.

"I bet you're wondering why I'm using gloves, hmm?" 

Shit. How did she know? Oh, right. Edie remembered. They're clones. They can predict the other with ease, so why did Edie not see this coming by a long-shot?

"It's  a brand new technique... You've never seen it before. You should be  able to do it but unfortunately I'm the superior one and therefor I can  tap into my power...!" The clone tilted it's head slightly, flicking  it's eyebrows while wearing a taunting smile.

 It then assumed a  stance, bending forward with it's right arm hanging down and it's left  hand pressed on it's bicep. As it let out a cry of power, blue chakra  began to originate from the fists before completely encasing it's body,  resembling something of a power surge that stretched upwards. The sheer  amount of chakra on display was generating gusts of wind that tortured  Edie's hair.

"What the...!"

"_*SANRANKUGŌ!*_"

"Sanran... kugō?"

Edie  repeated the technique that her clone yelled, trying to make sense of  it. It sounded like a variation of her Sanranchō but the ending was  awfully similar to...!

Evil Edie abruptly rose from her stance,  pounding it's fists together. Just from that one hit, the noise that  emanated felt and sounded like a crater being created in the earth. Just  what was this tremendous power being displayed!?

"Sanrankugō, my  personal version of Byakugō no Jutsu!" The chakra surrounding it had  now disappeared, leaving it all focused to it's fists which resembled  glowing blue lights.  

"Byakugō no Jutsu!? That's impossible!"  Edie protested to the possibility of this technique. The clone had to be  lying, there was just no way. "Granny hasn't even taught me that yet!"

"I  didn't need Kuriyama to teach me it because I'm the superior being,  remember? I taught myself this by studying the Byakugō no Jutsu. Oh  sorry, I used the word "studying". I forgot you don't know what that  means~"

"That makes no sense!"

The clone gave her original no time to breathe, lunging  forward and plowing it's right fist into Edie's gut. Blood immediately  flew out of her mouth, splattering on to her clone's face. She could  feel all of her ribs being crushed in an instant, her lungs being  punctured and blood rushing in. 

"Mankai: Sanranchō!"

_*SMASH*_​
Alisa  winced as she witnessed Edie be pounded into the ground via the  television, resulting in a large dust-filled explosion along with a  visible burst of chakra. She glanced down at Natsu, who was sat on his  throne-like chair with his hands clasped beneath his chin and his leg  crossed on his knee. Despite seeing his daughter get smashed around, his  nonchalant expression didn't falter. Alisa could tell he was looking at  Edie's screen however. He was most certainly watching, so why wasn't he  flinching at seeing his only flesh and blood be hurt like that?

"Sanrankugō, what a spectacular technique." 

Kuriyama's compliment snapped Alisa out of her thought process, directing her attention to the official proctor of these exams. 

"You know it?" Alisa asked, intrigued by this jutsu that Edie's clone was demonstrating despite the girl supposedly not knowing it. "How can her clone use this jutsu? If Edie doesn't know it then... How does any of it make sense?"

"Edie does know it, she's just not smart enough to apply it. It's not necessarily a new jutsu but rather a different application of a jutsu she already knows, the Sanranchō. What Edie's clone has done is took advantage of her passive regenerative abilities by overloading her limbs with excessive amounts of chakra, hence why we keep seeing bursts of it upon impact and that huge explosion when it first activated it."

Having a shinobi history herself, this was easy to follow for the maid. "So if normal people were to use that technique, they would essentially be killing themselves, correct?"

"Correct," Kuriyama nodded, observing Edie's battle with her hands behind her back. "It bears resemblance to the Eight Gates and of course the Byakugō no Jutsu itself. Think of it as a weaker version of both but one that doesn't require as extensive, harsh training to achieve. The drawbacks however I suspect will be harsh, even for a girl with immortality..."

"What do you mean?"

"Extreme fatigue, permanent damage to the chakra network that I doubt even Edie could passively repair. It's actually a godsend that Edie doesn't know this technique yet without being aware of the consequences. However..." The headmistress adjusted her red spectacles, focusing on the screen depicting Edie rising from her crater.

"The clone must have a way to counter the drawbacks, or it wouldn't be using this jutsu."

Alisa was stunned by Kuriyama's explanation. She knew Edie was reckless and wouldn't even understand the drawbacks let alone consider them. It truly worried her for what this girl could get herself into. The loyal maid looked down at Natsu whom she was certain had heard their conversation but still didn't seem fazed.

There was no doubt in her mind. 

He knew something she didn't about this fight.

​


----------



## Kei (Aug 24, 2014)

_
[Mermaid's Feet Arc]
[Part Five]
[Kei Sili]​_

“Relationships are a key factor that comes into play when running a business.” Yomi said as she looked at Kei, but then Yomi closed her eyes and smiled, “Despite the happy go lucky nature of our village representative. She said something to me in which I thought I would be leaving the village in capable hands.”

Yomi spun around and looked at the time, “However I will share that with you when you come back.” She turned back to be greeted by a confused by Kei. In reality she wasn’t expecting to do anything except giving a rundown on what she had to do and then maybe some training. Though actually going out was the last thing she was expecting to do. However as Yomi took out a folder and handed it out to her, Kei realized that this woman wasn’t the type that would have held her hand anyway. 

Kei felt ashamed to even think that was going to be the case. She opened the folder and was greeted by pictures and descriptions going into great detail. There were birthdays, occupations, and even dental records of at least five people in this manila folder.

“The people that you see there are long time business partners. They have become family to me over the time and I think they would appreciate looking at the new face that is running around the district.”

Yomi eyes narrowed on Kei….

“Especially if that new face will be representing me in the future…”

Kei stiffen, those words served as a reminder, but it came off more like a threat. She didn’t really know what she was going to get into with Yomi. However by the way she was looking at her, Kei knew that it had to be something she had to take seriously. Though, Kei swallowed a rising lump in her throat as she looked at Yomi, she was going to be the perfect disciple if she could help it. 

“….It seems you understand.” Yomi closed her eyes and nodded her head before ushering over to the manila folder, “Also you’ll be performing in the festival as one of the dancers during the parade.”

Kei eyes widen the only parade that was coming up was the festival. She couldn’t be talking about the festival that signified the changing of the season and practically the biggest festival of all of Fuzenkagure.

“The Phoenix Festival?” Kei voice cracked. Her whole world was spinning, along with her head and her stomach, because it wasn’t just a simple festival. It wasn’t something she could just laugh about and take lightly. Not only was it a big event, it was the event in Fuzenkagure, and Kei couldn’t even imagine dancing in the parade. “Me? Are you sure?”

“I never did anything like this before! Are you sure?” Kei stumbled over her words, “That is a big event, it’s the event of the year, and me…I’m sorry, but I think you are making a horrible mistake!”

_“DID YOU JUST SAY I WAS MAKING A MISTAKE!?”_​
Kei almost jumped so high that her head hit the ceiling, the old woman lungs were earth shattering powerful, but that piercing ringing in her ear was nothing compared to the dirty look the old woman gave her.  Kei looked down, she almost wished she was a turtle and retract into some sort of shell, because the way that woman was staring at her. It would only be a matter of time till she would start dropping bombs. 

“Sorry…..” Kei whimpered slightly, she couldn’t look up, she store holes into the ground before she heard a slight sigh escape from Yomi’s lips….

“Kei….Darling….Look at me…” 

Kei looked up and Yomi met Kei eyes with a glare that would send even the coldest hearted man running. 

“How do we make diamonds Kei?”

The question was simple. However, Kei felt as though the world would collapse all around her and half of Fuzenkagure would be gone if she didn’t answer correctly.  

“By applying pressure….”

“Correct…By applying pressure, even the ugliest of coals can become the wonderful diamonds we decorate ourselves with today.”

Yomi closed her eyes and she smiled, “I believe by applying the right amount of pressure to you, no diamond will ever compare to the light you’ll reflect.”  Yomi nodded her head, “And it’s because the simple fact of the matter is….I believe in you Kei, now please believe in yourself.”


----------



## Laix (Aug 24, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
 *THE CHŪNIN EXAMS*
  *PART 72*












​Edie crawled out of her hole, looking defeated and  helpless. One only had to glance at her face and would understand her  despair. She was fighting a losing battle; a battle that only had one  possible conclusion and that was her defeat.

The blonde bangs of her clone swayed - it was tilting its head with a gruesome grin on her face. 

"Given up yet?" It asked, its voice faint  like a whisper but the words clear enough for all to hear. The forceful  chakra of Sanrankugō glowed around its fists, almost taunting Edie with  power that she couldn't achieve. 

"I was brought here with the sole purpose of destroying you in front of all these people..." The clone spread out it's arms as a thin laughter escaped its mouth. "Nearly  eighteen years I've laid dormant inside you, witnessing all the  mistakes and all the cravings for attention. Nothing changes, does it  Edie?" Maybe it was true. Maybe this clone really was apart of  her; the darker side of her personality, the more dominant side of her  and here she was succumbing to it.

This wasn't right. No, not at all. 

Wiping the blood stains from her cheek, Edie stared up at her adversary  with her baby blue eyes. She was down on a single knee with her mind as  blank as paper. All she knew was hate and contempt for herself. Not only  was her clone tearing away at the brick wall she'd spent years building  but she despised herself for not being strong enough to win this  battle. 

Sanrankugō was simply a summary of their difference in strength. 

The taunting clone slowly walked towards the heiress as it carried on with it's jibes.

"God, what a idiot you are too. I've never known  some so damn stupid in my entire life and of course she's me! You flunk  all your exams. You ride your father's money to remain in that school."

As it got closer and closer, the glove on it's right hand was taken off.  The chakra around it's fist intensified, showing the increased power  without the glove which acted as a sort of restriction.

"You're too thick to even notice your father and his new friend."

The girl's eyes widened upon the mention of her father. 

Alisa too let out a gasp after hearing the clone's comments over the  television. This was the first time she saw Natsu's expression even  change as he readjusted himself, crossing his other leg over and resting  his cheek on his knuckles.

Kuriyama on the other hand was completely clueless. While she had been  acquainted with Natsu's "new friend", there was no recollection of these  events remaining in her mind.

"What are you talking about? You've probably just confused one of his business friends for someone else..."  Edie dismissed it's claims as nonsense, shaking her head with  disbelief. Her twin simply laughed with a hint of pity. It took pity on  the complete denial Edie was in as well as how oblivious she is to the  world around her.

"I'll just ask you this - don't you find it rather curious that Suzume isn't here today cheering you on?"

Edie felt bad for admitting this but she hadn't thought of Suzume and  whether she was here or not. Maybe it's because she was so focused on  this upcoming battle but it only made her more curious to find out what  this bitch was talking about.

"_Well...?_ Where is she then?"

"Ask daddy~."

Natsu's daughter turned around to face the floating camera's catching  the action. Her eyes pierced the lens, her head tilting slightly with a  frown on her lips. While she couldn't see her father, he could see her  and it unsettled him. 

"Enough chit-chat. This fight's been boring me."

Shattering the current atmosphere, the clone turned it on it's head as  it took it's final step towards Edie. It cast a shadow over the girl,  their eyes locking in rivalry. 

They both knew this was it. Chakra was dwindling for them both and they  were beginning to feel too exhausted to continue. But Edie just had to  give it one last try... One last shot with everything she's got.

The clone yanked it's glove-less fist back, focusing a fresh burst of it's remaining chakra. When this punch connects, it would probably break every bone, shred every muscle and collapse every organ in Edie's body, signalling her defeat and bringing great pleasure to itself. 

"Ready for it, sister?"

Her bangs overshadowing her eyes, Edie didn't respond at first. Instead of defending her stance she let a light but firm smile cross her lips. 

With a light chuckle, the clone thrust it's fist forward straight for Edie's delicate face.

"See you!"

_*SMASH*_










​
​ Alisa couldn't bare to watch.

She covered her eyes, letting a pathetic whimper escape while Kuriyama and Natsu looked on along with the other sponsors. The sound of the resulting impact popped the sound system, almost breaking it completely. Gasps filled the audience as their vision of the battle was obscured by the resulting cloud of brown dust that swallowed the battlefield.

The wait to see what was being obscured felt like a century-long one.

With her eyes half-open, the maid mustered up the courage to take a peak at the screen.

"Has... Has Miss Edie lost?"

"It's hard to tell," Kuriyama observed, focusing her gaze. "I have this feeling that Edie didn't-"

"W-What the---!?"

The strained choking of a girl was mixed with the sounds of blood being spluttered about. Judging by the shocked reaction, the spectators had already pinned the voice to be that of Evil Edie before the smoke had even completely cleared.

Once it was gone however, they saw just what had transpired - With some quick thinking on her part and an impressive display of tactics, Edie had performed a checkmate against her opponent, whom was wrangling on the floor screaming in pain.

_Why?_

Because a kunai had been wedged into it's eye.

Blood squirted from the socket as it's chilling screams filled the hall. Kuriyama couldn't help but admire her student's attack while Alisa was beyond relieved.

"Impressive... Very impressive!" She praised in astonishment at Edie's achievements. "Such display of pre-planning and anticipation. I honestly did not think the girl was capable but she's proven me wrong!"

The focus turned back to Edie who was smiling with glee upon seeing her clone struggle on the ground. Due to being weak and exhausted from the use of Sanrankugō, it lacked the required strength to yank the blade from it's eye and could therefor not regenerate or recover, leaving it no choice but to roll around on the floor in despair.

"How!? _*HOW DID YOU DO THIS TO ME!? *_I'm better, I'm _*SUPERIOR!!*_" The clone was truly delusional, believing itself to be too strong to be losing. However, the fact that it couldn't understand why it had lost only brought more satisfaction to the original, whom was now the one casting her dominant shadow over her likeness.

"We're exactly the same, remember?" Edie teased, poking out her tongue. "I know exactly how you hit since you're the same as me, even if you're manipulating chakra in a way I've never done so before. You didn't even attempt to make your punch unpredictable - it was a hit directly aimed at me so of course I was going to catch your wrist and redirect it to the ground!"

"Wait, that doesn't make sense!" Alisa interrupted her speech although only Kuriyama and Natsu heard the interruption. "The punch definitely connected with the ground, so how was she not disoriented? Surely her movements would've been so scattered that landing the blade in her clone's eye would've proven an impossible task!?"

"Simple, Alisa - chakra control, the base of medical ninjutsu and something every medical ninja, intelligent or not, can do well. Edie focused her chakra to her feet, allowing her to remain grounded even with such an overbearing force," Kuriyama responded, adjusting her red spectacles. Alisa accepted the explanation before looking back at the television where it was currently showing Edie kicking her clone across the ground like a trash can.

"You made it so easy. You would've never guessed I would use something as simple as a ninja blade to take you out. Yet here you are... Succumbing to me, as it should be!" 

The clone cursed Edie's existence before trying to yank the blade free from it's eye. However the original was quick to stop it, forcefully grabbing it and plunging it even further in. Now it had pierced the clone's brain, causing it's speech to slur into silence. 

It then began to dissolve into the same goo that gave birth to it, signaling the end of this troublesome battle. Edie felt a wave of relief wash over her, weakening her knees and allowing her to collapse to the ground.

She was completely exhausted and in need of resting, _but she'd won_. With everyone watching, from Kuriyama to Alisa, even the journalists and people she'd never meet but still cared for her... She'd won. She'd proven the doubters wrong and fueled the supporters.

Edie truly felt accomplished and it showed by the smile she wore on her face.

The proctor soon appeared, stepping over the dislodged rocks and completely shattered flooring to meet Edie who was sat in a crater. Grabbing her limp arm, he raised her up to her feet before raising it high into the sky with pride.

"_I can now declare that the winner of this Mirror Battle is Edie Nakano!_"

Cheers of joy immediately filled the hall as journalists flashed their cameras and scribbled down notes. However, there was only one person's face she wanted to see.

Turning around, she looked up at the camera as her smile began to falter, replaced with a much more serious look. There was something that the clone had said that lingered around with Edie. To the spectators it seemed like one of many taunts but for the aspiring Chūnin it was much more than that.

It was thought-provoking yet worrying; a question in dire need of answers.

And only one man had them-

"We need to talk, father."
​


----------



## Kei (Aug 25, 2014)

_The Phoenix Festival Begins!!!_​
*Early Morning*​


Stepping off the train, Kyo took a deep breath of the Fuzenkagure village air. The smell of food and perfume, flowers and chocolate, brought a huge grin to the young boys face.  There was nothing like being home, but at the same time there was nothing like being home for the holidays.  Kyo couldn?t help but look around, even though it was early in the morning, they manage to decorate all of the train station with bright red and blue frills, dashed with a bit of white flowers.  The smell and sight alone made Kyo feel at ease.

?Kyo? A voice called out to him, surprisingly piercing through the hustle and bustle that was going around him. Kyo turned to the voice and saw Kou waving at him, ?Over here!?

Kyo didn?t waste any time making his way over to Kou. Though as he came closer, there was also Soma and Keisuke.  As soon as he neared the group, Kou jumped into his arms and gave him a tight squeeze. He hugged her just as tightly and as he looked at his other cousins, they seemed to be sharing the same energy that was brought by the festival. Once Kou finally let Kyo go, Soma came in for a hug and Keisuke stood off to the side.

?Welcome home Kyo.? Soma whispered letting him go, ?Glad you could make it to the festival. I thought the chunin exams would take up all your time.?

?I wasn?t going to miss the festival even if the world crumbled all around me!? Kyo laughed before going over to Keisuke rustling his hair, ?What?s up you??

Keisuke turned to Kyo and held out his hands, Kyo gasped and placed his hand on his chest as he was presented with chocolates wrapped in beautiful plastic and some of them in bright red boxes.

?For me?? Kyo asked as he reached out for them, Keisuke frowned and held them close to his chest.

?No you idiot!? Keisuke hissed, _?It?s for me~ I have admirers~?_

Kyo smiled as he knew already but he loved to tease Keisuke, though he looked at the girls, ?Did you guys give anyone chocolate?? Kyo asked, the phoenix festival was a big event for lovers and friends. So it held a second name ?Red Day?, a time of the year where girls could express their feelings for the guy they like by buying them chocolate. It was basically a girl only holiday, but the guys had something like that at the end of the year called White Day, where only the men would give out chocolates. 

Soma rolled her eyes, ?Yes I have, to my uncle and my grandfather, I have one for Sosuke and you, once you guys return home.? She nodded and Kyo rolled his eyes as she completely dodged his question, but when he turned to Kou she was obviously down about it.

?I don?t have chocolate to give anyone!? Kou whimpered before pointing a finger at Soma, ?And you so know that isn?t what he meant! Red day is meant for lovers! You are supposed to share chocolate with the person you want to spend the rest of your life with!?

?And give it to the people you love.? Soma shrugged her shoulders, ?So Kyo, do you want to go home or do you want to look around more? They are only setting up at this point.?

Kyo grinned, ?Of course I want to look around! I?ll come and find you guys a bit later alright?? 

Soma and Kou nodded, Keisuke was too drowned in the fact that he had received a couple of chocolates from girls that he didn?t even take note. Though he walked away with Soma and Kou as they left Kyo, however Kyo could understand the feeling. His first Phoenix festival he couldn?t help but have a shit eating grin because he received chocolate from girls. 

Kyo left the train station and was greeted by a ton of people making their way down town. Ladies were dressed in dancing costumes that resembled bikinis but with bright red feathers and golden mask that resembled a hawks face. The men were dressed a bit of the same, though they had more of a tribal wear to their outfits. 

Kyo took another deep breath again, he really loved the festival?.The one and only Phoenix Festival?.


----------



## Laix (Aug 25, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 1*



NOW ARRIVING AT PLATFORM FOUR IS THE 10:15AM FIRE COUNTRY SERVICE TO FUZENGAKURE. THANK YOU FOR TRAVELING WITH US, WE WISH YOU A LOVELY EVENING AT THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL.​
As Edie stepped off the first class carriage of her train, she noticed that the announcement had been altered slightly to incorporate the Phoenix Festival. It shouldn't come as any surprise to her since that is the reason she and perhaps many others have arrived here today.

"The Phoenix Festival, it's been a while since I last went to one of these!" Alisa revealed with a beaming smile as she stepped off the train behind her master, carrying a distinctive navy blue Nulberry handbag belonging to Edie. 

"Oh really? What's it like?" Edie asked, grabbing her bag and slinging it over her arm before continuing to the exit. 

"It's really, really amazing~! I'm so happy you allowed me to come with you on this trip, Miss Edie. I'm very flattered!"

The blonde flicked her locks over her shoulder, flashing the straps of her white vest top tucked into her skinny blue jeans and simple trainers. She was under-dressed for a reason; there was no point putting on something nice when she was just going to purchase a kimono for the festival. That's also partly why she arrived early.

"Honestly, it's fine. I needed a companion anyway since I haven't heard from Suzume lately... _I really am worried for her._" As her voice took on a much more depressed tone, Alisa felt her heart sink. She knew the truth. She knew exactly where Suzume was and exactly whom had put her there. It pained her to know the truth but be sworn to secrecy by her employer and trusted friend for nearly twenty years. 

If she was honest, Alisa wasn't sure how much longer she could keep it up. The woman could only beg and pray that Edie would discover the truth on her own one day.

Thankfully spotting the festival already well underway, the head maid swiftly used it as a scapegoat to avoid that topic.

"Hey, look over there!" She pointed through the arch of the train station exit where string guitars and a multitude of drums among cheers was heard.

With a look of curiosity on her face, Edie found herself being drawn to the atmosphere of the festival like a moth to a flame. Moving through the street was an array of stunning female dancers adorned with brightly coloured feathers and elaborate outfits. Amongst them was also male dancers, all showcasing their ripped bodies and washboard abs with only their waists covered by feathers and animal skin which Edie linked with the phoenix, which is the main motif behind the festival. 

The smell of fresh chocolate and salsa ignited her senses, leaving her almost drooling for a taste. There was something captivating about the festival that just lured you in unwillingly, even if you wasn't too excited about it in the first place and mostly there because you don't have anything better to do.

She noticed that a lot of people appeared to be crowding around a certain individual. While she couldn't get a clear enough look, she spotted locks of red hair and fair, Caucasian skin. Connecting the dots with the fact she is in Fuzengakure and the festival is run by a certain family made her thumping heart skip a beat.

Laughing and cheering away, it was _him_. 

Seeing her master freeze up, Alisa placed a hand on the girl's shoulder and gave it a squeeze.

"Miss Edie? Is everything okay?" 

"Y-Yeah... I'm fine..." Edie shook away any feelings that tried to appear, fixing a light yet false smile on her face. She felt slightly stupid. Of course he was going to be here. The last time they really spoke was fighting a great big dragon, while prior to that it was against a delusional headmistress and something not quite human. Go a little further back and it's a steamy make-out session in a hotel room. Things just felt loose since then, like neither of them were really sure what they are. Edie wanted to take it further and she was certain he did too, but he eventually let her down gently and made it clear they just wanted to be friends.

Friends... She could accept that. Yeah, she's cool with that. There was no need for love or anything like that-

*SMACK*
​
As she turned around to walk towards the festival, Edie had knocked into something hard like a brick wall yet warm and smooth. Rubbing her forehead, she looked up at the 6'5 man who dared bump into her.

"Hey! You better watch where you're... Where you're...."

Something stopped her from finishing her insult. She looked into the eyes of the blue eyes of the man she'd smashed into and began to feel a wave of d?j? vu wash over her. 

"You should be more careful where you're going," He stated bluntly, his lips forming into a half-smirk. It was a tall fellow around Edie's age, possibly slightly older. He had spiky golden hair, an impressive physique with muscles bigger than Edie's thighs and a chest that burst with pride. A sharp, defined jaw and powerful legs that evened out his muscle. He was wearing a slim-fit white tee with a pair of black combat pants tucked into loose leather boots and a silver chain necklace around his brawny neck.

She knew this guy, there was no doubt in her mind.

Seeing her eyes widened and her lips contract, he began to chuckle. 

"Remember me?"

"You're... 004!"

"Haha yeah but... You can call me Raiken."

Edie repeated his name with a dazed stutter. She couldn't believe it. It had been months, almost a year in fact since she last saw him and here he was, getting her heart racing just like back then. Alisa stood behind the two giggling to herself. 

Shoving his hands in his pockets, Raiken maintained his cool demeanor as he spoke. "Hey, you seem alone with the exception of your maid... No date for the Festival?"

"_D-Date!?_" Edie almost choked on the word. "Hohohohohohohohohohohoho! N-No... No, I don't have a date." The teen looked around awkwardly, hoping to find something to end the intensity of this situation like a flying pig or a dying celebrity. As if he possessed some magical power, her eyes ended up locking on to him again as he extended his arm, signalling for her to hook on.

"Come on. I can't leave a lady alone during a Festival that's meant to celebrate relationships, can I? I'll treat you to a drink. You look parched."

Her heart was pounding against her chest, threatening to break free. She was completely unsure of what to say and only knew to act. Hooking her arm to his, she kept her handbag swinging from her free hand as they began to walk towards the crowd and crux of the festival.

"I'll go book you a hotel room for tonight, okay Miss Edie!?" Alisa called, only receiving a half-hearted nod from Edie. She couldn't help but laugh at how quickly her mistress can go from alpha-bitch to smitten teen in a heartbeat. At least this way she could go and explore the festival herself without having to worry so much about Edie.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 25, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
 PHOENIX FESTIVAL, PART I
 
 _ Konohagakure Train Station_
 
________________________
​ 
"Makoto-san... is there a reason you called us out so early in the morning to meet you?"   Izumi asked, rubbing at his face. It was pale with fatigue, sagged  with  dark bags from lack of sleep. His new pair of half-moon glasses  hung  loosely off the bridge of his nose, coming dangerously close to  slipping  off completely. He was dressed in dark pants, a simple green  v-neck shirt and the standard shinobi sandals. Ren noticed that Izumi  had lost a little bit of muscle since the Forest of Death, most likely  due to being hospitalized for so long after his injuries. 

"Sorry, Izumi-san. I forgot to tell you that   once you're acquainted with Makoto, early morning get-ups are going to   be a regular thing," Ren replied, smiling sympathetically. The outfits he accquired would be saved for another day. Not   too long ago, he had to endure the same thing; from getting up at 10 AM   in the morning to hearing Makoto's loud voice and knocks on the door   fresh at 6 AM in the morning. He'd gotten used to it now, but... that   was unsettling, more than anything else. Yukino, in response, gave a   weary nod of her head, too tired to quip. _"Well, maybe it's not completely terrible,"_ the Houki added silently, resisting a smirk.

"You're mistaken, Ren. This isn't a _regular _thing at all!"   Makoto beamed, pulling out a thin booklet looking thing from his   pocket, embroidered in red and gold. Dramatically, he thrusted the guide   into their collective deadpan faces. "We're going to the Phoenix Festival in Fuzengakure to celebrate Izumi getting out of hospital!" he declared, appearing behind the spear user to deliver a series of enthusiastically powerful slaps on the back. 

He blinked, slightly taken back by this. This was for _him_? If   Makoto had wanted to celebrate his recovery, it would have been better   to just let him stay at home. It wasn't that Izumi didn't _like _the   group, but he just didn't particularly want to wake up so early every   morning. Finally regaining his composure, he gently pushed his glasses   further along up the bridge of his nose, the grey light of the morning   sun tinting the glass and hiding his eyes. "Ah fine, you win," he said, his resistance receding behind the hopeless reality of everything. 

At approximately 6:30 AM they arrived at the train station.   Unsurprisingly, it was more or less empty—to Makoto's apparent shock,   most normal people didn't begin their daily activities so early, let   alone travel. The building was infused with the depressing fog of early  dawn, only occasionally burned through with the sporadic merciful beam  of the rising sun. The mist didn't allow for much warmth to permeate and  thanks to the stone structure of the building, it was actually colder  inside that it was outside. Yukino was the first to verbally voice her  discontent on the whole matter, fastening up the buttons of her coat. "Was this building designed before central heating was made?" she said quietly, looking around. 

They  walked over to the nearest stop which had trains going to Fuzengakure;  one of the more dilapidated areas of the station. The benches were worn  and bent in places, food and dried gum stapled across the ground and the  what was clearly once white paint on the walls was now a blur of grimy  smudges and peeled off patches. Enthusiastically, Makoto made his way  forward and took his place on the nearest seating area. Ren, Izumi and  Yukino stared onwards at him in deadpan silence, before resigning themselves to their respective fates and joining him. 

---
​The  wait lasted for about ten minutes, but in the discomfort of the rusted  metal benches and the chilliness of the frigid building, it felt much  longer. The sounds of stridency and train bells, the warmth of the heat  radiating from the burning coal; familiar sights like a had never felt  so welcoming. The three of them, along with a few others - mostly people  who looked like travelers-  got on the train, heading over to the  first class carriage with the tickets Ren had bought beforehand.

For Ren and Yukino, first class became the norm for them after a few business trips for the Houki clan and the Intelligence and Espionage Department, respectively. At the very least, the luxurious feeling of being able to ride in one had worn out. On the other hand, it was very much a different experience for Makoto, who took full liberty of the fact that the carriage was more or less completely empty and ran around. Izumi remained as stoic as usual, just shaking his head between sneaky glances of awe. 

"So, how are we doing this thing?" Ren asked, settling down on a seat.

"Oh!" Makoto stopped in his tracks, suddenly turning around. With a sly smirk, he pulled out his pocket guide again, opening it up to reveal a page of detailed notes on the back. "I already have it planned out, actually. We'll probably arrive at 8 AM, _just_ in time to see the sakura blossoms bloom and stuff. After that, we can enter the Cake Baking Contest, Destiny Maze, Sushi Eating Competition... That should last us until the night, I think." 

"I'm surprised you thought so far ahead. You're usually a lot dimmer." Yukino blinked in surprise. 

"Even I have my moments of smarts, y'know," Makoto replied proudly, pocketing away his little booklet again. "I just want to have fun with my *BUDDIES* now that Izumi is back and this seems like a really good opportunity to cut loose and relax a little bit."

"You're not going to turn up wearing that, are you?" Ren asked, pointing at his friend's signature gold striped purple tracksuit. The one he, for some reason, adored beyond all reason and fashion sense.

"Oh man, Ren's right," Izumi muttered, resting his face into his palm. "We're going to a festival and you're... turning up in a tracksuit."

"I hate to say it, but I agree Ren. Your tracksuit is disgusting," Yukino stated, unabashedly wedging a metaphorical dagger of ice into Makoto, impassively gazing at Makoto's choice of clothing.

"I never said that," the Houki tossed Yukino behind him an annoyed looking glare before turning back to Makoto, "we can just buy some festival clothes when we get there. I'm sure there'll be loads around, anyway."

"Ah, that's true," the black haired girl considered then gave a nod as if to affirm her approval of the idea. 

"Yeah, we should do that," Izumi nodded in agreement.

"Great idea! Maybe we could get matching outfits?" Makoto suggested, before getting pelted by a verbal hail. 

"Shut up."

"Shut up."

"Shut up."


----------



## Kei (Aug 25, 2014)

_
[Bittersweet]
[Festival Arc]
[Kei Sili]
_​
?I swear if you stare any harder, the chocolate will melt??

Kei pouted at Jewel who passed her a water bottle, despite the early morning, it was still surprisingly hot in Fuzenkagure.  She placed the red box down beside her and took the water bottle from Jewel who sat down beside her. Jewel was wearing a nice red kimono and her hair was in a nice high pony tail, she was with Kei since Kei left out of the house this morning. However, Kei wasn?t wearing a kimono as she would have enjoyed, but because she was a dancer. She was wearing one of the dancer outfits, and if it was any other day Kei would be complaining it was too revealing. 

Although Kei was hoping around half nude all day that she felt as though she had too many things to do than to worry about her outfit.  As a dancer, she served as a location marker and a greater. Kei cheeks stung as she tried to massage her cheeks. 

?I wasn?t staring at it?.I was just thinking.? Kei said as she turned to Jewel, who only shrugged her shoulders, ?Really!?

?I?m not saying you aren?t. I?m just saying that if you think you and Luz are coming over to mess up my kitchen again?.You have another thing coming.? Jewel said sipping on her water bottle. 

?We cleaned up our mess!?

?You misplaced things!?

?You were passed out on the couch, and we didn?t want to wake you up!?

Jewel and Kei stared daggers at each other until Kei broke first and giggled. Jewel smiled as she took the box and opened it. The red box was lined with parchment paper that held the simplest looking chocolates. 

?So who are these for?? Jewel asked closing them and handing them back to her. Kei blushed and turned away, Red Day was always around the festival, so there was only one person she could give it to. Though even Kei couldn?t help but blush, she had spent the previous day making chocolates for a guy.  Even if she made a whole bunch of chocolates for other people, the main concern was that she had taken care of this batch. 

?A friend?.? Kei answered looking away. She didn?t want to say his name, because the simple fact she had made chocolates for him. Kei released a slight sigh, ?And I probably won?t see him today any way?.?

?He?s very busy and I don?t want to bother him??

Kei felt her heart grow heavy as she thought about the simple fact, even if he was here. He was the type to get a lot of chocolate. She shook her head and slapped her cheeks. Jewel sighed and kicked up her feet. 

?Excuses, I mean they should call you miss excuses.? Jewel groaned as she passed Kei her chocolates, ?Give it to him, doesn?t matter if the douche is busy or not. A girl giving homemade chocolates is a gift from the heart. My spoons were in the spoon drawer because of nothing!?

?You won?t get over that??

?Nope?..?

Kei smiled as she took the box of chocolates away from Jewel, ?Alright, I?ll see you later!? 

Jewel smiled and waved her off as Kei made her way through the crowd.  The dancers were tasked with giving the vibe of a party festival so their outfits were riddled with beads that they had to shake in a rhythm. Kei hips twisted and turned as the beads hit the sides. She gave the crowd a big smile even when a few of them had gotten a bit too touchy. Though today wasn?t about her, it was about the people around her being able to finally relax. For this day and this day only, the people of Fuzenkagure welcomed those from all over to join in their festivities. 

On the outside the Phoenix festival looked like nothing more than a simple festival for people to take their minds off of things. People had fun, drunk, and ate until their bellies would pop. On the inside however it was a big business venture. Something that only comes once a year to strengthen the power of the clan that ruled. 

The power comes from the people?.Kei remembered what Yomi had taught her as she looked around at the smiling faces. Without the people, there wouldn?t be any villages, or festival. The people made it, but it was under the guise of being something brought by the clan. 

Kei took a deep breath and sighed, ?I feel like she?ll give me a pop quiz on this.?

?You are going to school Kei??

The voice caused Kei to jump and quickly turn around to meet the eyes of a certain clan leader. 

?Kyo?.? Kei couldn?t almost believe it, ?You are home??

Kyo nodded his head, ?Yeah just for a while, before the next exams take place.? Kyo smiled at her, however Kei wasn?t paying attention to that, but the bags of gifts that he held in his hand. 

?That?s a lot of chocolate?? Kei took note, it couldn?t be anything else but chocolate. She felt her hand grasp tightly on her own. 

?Yeah?Once I get home I?ll give it to the kids.? Kyo sighed scratching the back of his head, ?I really don?t like sweets so this time of year is a double edged sword.?

Kei smiled weakly as she placed her hands behind her back, hiding the bright red box. Those were a lot of chocolates, and she knew the possibility of him getting some were high, but still as she eyed the plastic bag filled to the brim with sweets. She felt as though she shouldn?t have tried at all. Kei felt defeated and she didn?t even give him the chocolates. Even though she made them specifically for him...


----------



## Kei (Aug 25, 2014)

_*
[Bittersweet]
[Festival Arc]*_​

The silence between them was thick, but there was only so much they could say to each other, before realizing that something has changed. Even if the other didn?t want to, the thick atmosphere between them was almost suffocating.  The funny thing about it was that it was neither of their faults, but a certain third party that made them realizes that maybe they were closer than the other imagined. 

On Kyo?s side he didn?t want anything to change between the two, but at the same time maybe he was overreacting. Kei never once gave him hints that she did not like him nor did she come out, but at the same time she was painfully shy sometimes and doing something as in telling someone her feelings didn?t seem like something she would do. 

So on one hand Kyo wanted to ask just so he could set things straight and on the other he didn?t want to ask because maybe the third person had it wrong. People?s feelings were their own, and Kyo didn?t want to take a step and shove his foot in his mouth. 

Kei side was something else. She was struggling on coming to terms with herself. Did she like Kyo or did she think of him as a friend.  Though there was one thing that was true in her heart. If she did like him, if there was even a fiber of feelings towards the young Fenikkusu heir, then she would remove herself from him. Such feelings as love were selfish especially when it comes down to his bloodline and plus there were other things that she want to work on, before even saying such things.

It was a complicated matter that neither of them wants to talk about, so it was just there between them, like an uninvited guest.  Kyo looked at Kei, and he couldn?t help but look away. The outfit she was wearing was too revealing for his taste especially when his taste concerned her.  However, he didn?t say anything because who was he to tell her what to wear and what not to wear.  He mentally wants to bash his head across the pavement because this was getting too much. It was a simple yes or no that he wanted to hear and move on with his life. 

Even if she said either of them, they would still be good friends and nothing would change.

?Kei?.? Kyo called out sharply to her, causing the girl to jump and a sound of something hitting the ground. Kei quickly turned around to pick the red box up and Kyo got a face full of feathers. When she leaned up she turned back to him and laughed.

?Did they get into your face?? She asked before giggling, ?You were standing too close.?

?What? Are you trying to say something??

Kei giggled as she shook her head to answer a simple no, but Kyo realized the red box and his brain instantly dodged the problem at hand to go straight to that one.

?Are those chocolates?? 

He watched Kei face flushed a deep crimson almost rivalling the outfit she was wearing. Though Kyo smiled, she had a box of chocolate that meant she had a person she liked. That meant that it wasn?t any of Kyo?s business to know things of that nature. He would support her in all her goals. He nodded his head before he noticed that she was fidgeting again?

?Yes they are?? She blushed looking at the ground and then back up at him, she handed the box of chocolates to him, ?They are for you??

Kyo was in mental and emotional pain. Was this her way of telling him she liked him? Should he reject her chocolates? Or simply just say he didn?t feel the same way.  Kei pouted, but then smiled. 

?I know you don?t like sweets so I made them especially for you.? She smiled so warmly that Kyo felt as though she was purposely doing this. ?I always make chocolates for my dad, so it was surprisingly nice to make them for someone else.?

?Kei?.I??

?Consider them, Kei?s best friend chocolate good luck charm! Eat one and all the doors in life will be unlocked. The raging sea in your heart shall settle down and the skies will be cleared~?

?Because they were blessed with the power of a shrine maiden??

?Of course~?​
Kei seemed to be proud of them and Kyo realized that maybe it was him that was being a bit too forthcoming. Maybe nothing changed between the two, and Kyo was simply overreacting. Kyo took the box and opened it up to see a bunch of homemade truffles.  They were coated in different powders and sprinkles. Some even had nuts in them. Kyo looked at Kei who was just simply smiling.

?I can?t help you during the chunin exams, but I can make chocolates?.? Her voice grew soft as she looked at him. ?Happy Red Day, Kyo??

Kyo took the one covered in the white powder and popped it in his mouth. Kyo?s eyes widen as it wasn?t sweet at all. The chocolates she gave him had a bitter taste to them, it wasn?t like milk chocolate, and when he looked up to Kei, she clapped her hands together.

?Extra dark chocolate~ since you don?t like sweets, I just thought that you?d like dark chocolate instead. I hope you like them.?

Kyo swallowed the truffle, ?Yeah?they are really good, thanks Kei??  Kyo couldn?t help but turn away, she remembered that he didn?t like sweets so she went out of her way to make something just for him.  He felt like he was going to die from all this. Though as he looked away he noticed a certain blonde talking and giggling along with another blonde guy?

Kyo crooked his head sparking the attention to Kei to look, ?Oh!? At voice her filled with surprise but then, ?Oh?? Kei sounded like someone who expected to get an awesome birthday present only to open the box and receive an ugly hand knitted sweater. 

When Kyo looked down to her, Kei smiled, ?Do you want to go over there and say hi?? She asked, ?Or wait??

?Miss Nakano! Miss Nakano! Hello!!? 

Kei called out swinging her arms side to side, ?The festival is meant for friends, so it would be weird if you guys didn?t talk to each other.? Kei smiled as she turned to him... Though Kyo couldn't help but think Kei's good luck truffles were actually laced with really bad luck.


----------



## Laix (Aug 25, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 2*


The two made their way through the crowds, smiling along almost instinctively. The atmosphere of the festival was too bright and colourful for someone to walk around looking dull and drab. The excited dancers pleased to be celebrating the Phoenix, the drummers smashing their sticks against the drums and the savory smell of all things sweet lingering through the summer air. 

Just moments ago Edie had arrived with her maid, unsure of where to go with only the objective of finding a kimono to wear tonight in her mind. Now just five minutes later she found herself walking arm-in-arm with a crush she'd long forgotten about. In fact, in the time since she last saw 004 or "Raiken" as he insisted he call her, she'd not only met Kyo but developed feelings for him and even kissed him.

Strange how time flies, isn't it?

"So what brings you here?" Raiken asked, striking up conversation with the beautiful blonde on his arm. Edie couldn't help but cling tight to his bicep. This was the sort of thing every girl desired deep down in their minds.

"Oh! Uh..." She struggled to find an answer at first having been so entranced by his demeanor. "I-I like just heard about it from Alisa, the woman you saw earlier in the frumpy gown."

"Your maid, right?" As they walked and talked, he removed his hand clenched with coins from his pocket and swapped it for a dango stick nearby before sinking his teeth into it.

"Yeah. She recommended the Phoenix festival and I just thought y'know... What the hell!" Edie let out a hearty giggle. This was the Edie people rarely got to see - the charming, flirty, adorable Edie. It took a certain type of person to let it out. 

"So what brings_ you _here? I'm surprised you even recognised me. It's been nearly a year and we never really spoke that much in the first place."

He paused for a moment before responding, choosing to chew into his dango stick instead. The sauce was sweet with just a hint of chilli, tying in with the theme of fire and intensity that revolves around the whole festival.

While he did reveal a cover for why he was there, he didn't reveal his true intentions nor did he reveal that he had actually encountered Edie on at least three other occasions -_ she just didn't know he was there_.

"I visit the Festival every year," He answered, finishing off the last ball on his stick. "I always end up having a good time and meeting a pretty girl like you."

Edie cooed at his compliments but didn't want to let him get the wrong idea. Sure, hanging around with him would be cool and having a hot guy on her arm would definitely not make her look like such a loser during the festival. However, after the debacle with Kyo the last thing she wanted was romance. Another friend? Possibly. But romance was off the cards. It just felt too rushed and forced. She was still new to all this and had only recently come to terms with the feeling of romantic attraction.

"_Miss Nakano! Miss Nakano! Hello!_"

Hearing the nasally, irritating voice of a certain sociopathic blue-haired girl made the heiress instinctively roll her eyes. Raiken looked down at the petite girl flailing her arms around from just a hop away trying to get their attention.

Seeing Kyo with her, Edie knew it would be rude to just walk on and she wanted to maintain her friendship with Kyo if anything so reluctantly headed over there after releasing her grip on the six foot blonde hunk by her side.

Upon noticing the shorter Kyo and his companion, Raiken let a slight smirk cross his lips before glancing down at Edie with a questionable look.

"Is that your boyfriend?" He asked, pointing at Kyo as if he wasn't standing right there.

Edie felt her jaw lock and her eyes freeze. She couldn't believe he had just said that. 

Right there, in front of Kei of all people too.

Plus with Raiken on her arm, what kind of impression was Kyo going to get? That she'd already moved on and was just some cheap whore who was grabbing guys left and right? The mere thought repulsed her.

"N-No! He's not my boyfriend. We're... We're friends." The Nakano gave a light-hearted smile. "We're just friends."

"Hmm... Weird." He shrugged, dismissing it as soon as it had arisen. 

"The way you two are looking at each other you just seemed like you had history."


​


----------



## Kei (Aug 25, 2014)

_
[Bittersweet]
[Festival Arc]_​

There were some things in this world that Kyo couldn?t stand and one of them was staring right at him like Kyo owed him some explanation.  The older guy had this shit eating grin that Kyo couldn?t help but frown at it. There was nothing cocky about that smile. If it was then Kyo could relate knowing what you have and flaunting it a bit. Kyo did that, that cocky grin that was a symbol of pride and status. Though that was nothing on his face that signified that, but what was there was that grin that looked as though it already knew the answer to the question it asked. 

?Does it matter if we did or not?? Kyo looked at the guy, there was no doubt that they had and it was a long extensive history of yelling at each other and then somehow ending in their lips locked.  Though that was no business of his and he didn?t care if he was coming off a bit rude. There were some things in the world that he couldn?t be nice to and this piece of shit with his shit eating grin was one of them.  

However his eyes moved down to Edie, and for a moment he almost wanted to congratulate on her for moving on so fast. A slight smirk arisen on his face, before moving his gaze back to the man.  However, though the smirk stayed on his face, there was slight bubble of pride that had turned into a bit of anger. Edie was a girl who could go after her own dream, but just next time, he hoped that dream wasn?t telling him that she liked him again.

Kei felt strangled by the atmosphere of the two staring daggers at each other. So she took a deep breath and stood next to Kyo and smiled at the two blondes.

?Welcome to Fuzenkagure, I hope you have a wonderful time here.? She tried to ease the tension, ?Um?Well?We have good food and?great snacks?Please enjoy all we have to offer.?

Kyo slowly turned to Kei and she laughed nervously, ?After all... The Phoenix Festival is a big event for lovers.? She added causing Kyo head to nearly snap so hard that Kei could hear a slight crack.

?Lovers?? Kyo smiled before slightly bowing his head, ?Fuzenkagure is a village of passion it?s only natural.?

Kei looked at Kyo and frowned. He was really upset and for some reason that made her upset. If Edie wanted to go out with another guy then what was his problem. Kei felt something scratch at her, and watching Kyo get angry over the blonde didn?t make it any better.  She closed her eyes as she tried to steady herself, but it only made it worse.  Kei hated this, because the more she thought about it, the more she disliked it. Although she smiled as she looked at the two people, because somewhere in her heart it wasn?t their fault that she was feeling this way. It was her own stupid heart?

?Today is red day too.? Kei said as she looked at Kyo and back at them,  ?So it?s a village custom to give the boy you like chocolates.?

She wanted to talk about anything else except Kyo and Edie?.She wanted nothing more for them to disappear, but she knew that she was being selfish and possibly rude.  However deep inside she couldn?t really care less about that. A part of her really wanted Kyo to herself, but she ignored that part of her with all the best intentions in the world.  Though that didn?t mean it hurt any less?.


----------



## Laix (Aug 25, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 3*

Edie didn't need a degree in psychology to see that Kyo didn't like Raiken. She felt as if she was introducing her new boyfriend to an ex she had a long, complicated history with but it was anything but. In fact it annoyed her that this feeling was even present.

Both guys were relatively new in her life. On the one hand, there was the mysterious and elusive Raiken's whose name she'd just come to know. While he was handsome and charming, he was nothing more than a passing crush and Edie was literally using him as a designer handbag for the hungry media. On the other hand, there was Kyo whom she definitely felt closer to. They'd been through so much in such a short space of time that the girl whom always insisted she didn't need friends now found herself almost fighting to maintain a friendship.

That's why it stung to see hostility between Kyo and Raiken, the two remaining males on earth considered good enough to be in Edie Nakano's company.

Kei then jumped in, mentioning the meanings of the festival. "Today is red day too. It's a village custom to give the boy you like chocolates." Edie felt her skin turn to stone and begin to crack. She was stunned. This girl... _Was she doing it on purpose?_ Was she purposefully trying to stir shit?

Surely Kyo was over her. After all, _he_ was the one who said he didn't want a relationship so he shouldn't be annoyed over not receiving any chocolates or whatever they do here, right?

"You should watch your tone boy," Raiken interrupted, the same half-smile still painted on his face as he looked down on Kyo with his hands shoved in his pockets. The dango stick peeked out from between his lips at an angle, acting as a sort of toothpick. "It's always the mouthy kids like _you_ who think they can talk big to adults."

Yet another crack on her statue. What was he playing at being so abrasive with Kyo? Was this some sort of male rivalry or a battle for dominance? She felt like she was watching the nature channel and two alpha lions of their packs were about to battle it out for the prize of leadership, only in this case Edie felt like she was the prize when she shouldn't even be the reason.

"Ugh!" Edie let out an exasperated sigh, letting her gaze fall on to Kei. Maybe Miss Sociopath could prove a savior in this situation while the boys battled it out. 

"So Kei, did you take my advice?" She asked, referencing a certain event just a few weeks ago...

_*- Not Too Long Ago

*_ _"I  was once like you. I was useless, I was just something on the side."   The two girls looked at each other. One was surprised that the other   wasn't screaming and shouting profanities and actually appeared to be   speaking in a calmer tone. The other was showing something close to   empathy. 

"The difference between me and you however...?" Kei knew the 'kindness' couldn't last for long. 

"I  sought to change myself. I bettered myself!" Edie banged herself on the  chest, her words coming directly from the heart. "What are you going to  do to change yourself? How are you going to not make yourself usless  next time!?"

Kei's stomach rolled. The lead that rested in her  gut now felt as if someone  had threw it in a dryer, and it was just  hitting away at her. That was  when Kei realized that her anger was  misplaced,and Kyo was right,  because at that point she probably saw  what he saw in the woman. That  made Kei eyes tear away from her,  because just looking at her made Kei  felt worse than what she was  already was feeling. 

She  didn't look at Edie, but she felt enough strength in her lungs to talk,  "I don't know....I...Truthfully don't know..." She admitted before  looking back at her, 

"But I know this will never happen again...This  will..."

Kei looked down at Kyo, his face was at ease and he was finally breathing properly, and it made her heart feel warm. 

"...Be  the last time anyone will get hurt because of me."

She couldn't see the  future, but she wished it. Kei prayed for it, and  willed it with every  fiber of her being. It couldn't happen, because if  it did, she wouldn't  know what to do with herself, because she knew  that Kyo would try to  save her. Kyo would get hurt because of her, and  the thought alone of  seeing the boy like this made the warmth turn into  a bitter cold.

"....I  can't do anything for myself...And I am weak...." Kei admitted as she  looked Edie directly in the eye, "But I ask of you, plead to you.... Please... Please protect Kyo... Or... Stand  beside him, to be more accurate." Kei moved one of his locks, but it  was really painfully saying that, it was truthfully and utterly painful,  "You are the only person who can...Even if I wanted to, I would just be  getting in the way."  Those  words tore through her like a wet newspaper, but she felt as  though it  was the right thing to say. She wasn't someone who could  stand next to  Kyo as an equal, she could only stand beside and look at  his back, Edie  was the only one and knowing that felt as though someone  placed a huge  rock on her back. 
 _
_*- End

*_ Edie looked back at Kei before folding her arms. Things felt like they had changed so much since back then, but had Kei?  ​


----------



## Kei (Aug 25, 2014)

_
[Bittersweet]
[Festival Arc]_​
Kei couldn?t believe these two. One was clearly an adult and the other one was biting off more than he could chew. She was slightly panicking as she watched Kyo was becoming irritated each passing second that the blonde man was looking down at him. Though they didn?t even know what his name was and it would be really bad if Kyo got in a fight without knowing who his opponent.  Kyo looked annoyed as he visibly frowned at the man in front of him. If Kei tried to get in the way, of course his anger would turn to her and she didn?t need that right now. However, something caught her off guard, and it was the last person she expected to call her out.

It was actually slightly surprising that Edie even remembered something that far away. However, she smiled warmly at the girl and nodded her head.

?Yes I have?? Kei smiled, but there was a slight twinge of pride with that answer.  There was something about knowing that she was getting better with every passing day that made her answer that question with a slight swell of her chest.  Maybe it was a bit of Yomi rubbing off on her, but either way as Kei looked at Edie, it was completely different from the first time they met. Kei had a slight twinge of confidence in her eyes and it tainted her smile.

?I think we are going to be seeing each other a bit more.? Kei added though for a moment she didn?t allow the slight itch obscure her vision of Edie. If it wasn?t for that moment she would never had that push to actually go out and do something. ?Though, I would like to thank you from the bottom of my heart, for helping me in my path.?

Kei slightly bowed, the hawk mask covered her head hid Kei slightly prideful smile, because she knew that the blonde was going to regret it. Maybe sooner or later, but for now as she leaned up and gave her a pure smile. That would come a bit later. 

?I owe you a lot, so if you need anything, please don?t hesitate to ask a favor.? Kei nodded, though maybe as she turned to Kyo and the unknown blonde, she might just use this favor up if she had to calm down Kyo. 

Kyo had clenched his fist and she knew that it was only time. 

?Kyo?.? A voice called out to Kyo, and both he and Kei turn to the voice. A male dancer made his way over to them, and took off his mask. ?I thought you weren?t going to come today.?

Kei eyes widen, ?Sosuke?? Kyo couldn?t help but voice his disbelief, ?You are a dancer??

?Yeah?? Sosuke eyes shot to the older guy before looking back at his Kyo, ?Soma and Kou didn?t want to dance, and Keisuke was too young. So they signed me up as the Fenikkusu representative.?

Kei felt a slight blush dash on her face as she couldn?t help but scan the body of Sosuke, the mysterious dancer that knew Kyo. She felt so shameless, but she couldn?t help it, but there was something about him that made Kei eyes just drawn to his sculpted body and it was probably because he was half naked. 

?Nice to meet you all?I?m Sosuke Minami?? Sosuke smiled as he stood right next to Kyo, he smiled but it was clearly a threat.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 26, 2014)

*Zellous v. Fauxllous
Chuunin Exam Mirror Battle
Do All Clones Go To Heaven?*

*CRICK*

The sound of my jaw getting back on track and locking reverberated throughout the fighting arena. Clones aren't so uncommon, heck I can call upon crows to make a clone, but this was something different entirely. I can't really stress how apt it was to call this the mirror battle, as I stroked my jaw and looked at my double... well it really reminded me of how far I had fallen. I couldn't see myself during my first encounter with Satoshi but I imagine myself being as full hardy and passionate as the clone was now. It made me smile even though I knew it shouldn't, but the clone wasn't tainted by my murder of Satoshi. It had the same idealistic view I once possessed which contented me and gave me an idea.

"Hey what do you say you take my place? You're basically me right? Except when you die you turn into white water."

The clone simply shook his head and buried his face in his palm. He was apparently none too pleased about the proposition being offered. From his standpoint I couldn't really understand his disdain for the premise, didn't he want to be a real boy, to have a life outside of being a tool to test me?

"I really can't believe we're suppose to be this stupid. It fits the pattern of regression though. Finally we find a power within then when things get tough we're ready to just throw in the towel. Why don't you be honest and stop lying to yourself Zellous"

It was odd for me to call myself by my first name, as it was a really weird referential first person thing. The clone dropped his fighting stance indicating that he was somewhat amicable to talking things out. He wanted me to be honest with the physical manifestation of myself. Truth was I had not really confronted what I had done and I didn’t want to. If I didn’t feel like coming to grips with it then why should I be forced to? There was no one who would make me feel guiltier than myself so it was better to ignore Satoshi’s death, but my clone had other ideas.

"Did you ever really think about why we let him die?”

“Why don’t we get back to my offer…”

My tone was meek and lacked any sort of real conviction or vigor. It felt like I was about to be scolded by myself to be honest. I had that knot of dread in the pit of my stomach that belly churning guilt where I knew my comeuppance was upon me.

“I don’t think there’s any doubt that one reason you killed Satoshi was because of the fact that letting him live meant the death of that many more people. You saved hundreds more likely thousands of people. However don’t you think if that was all there was to it you’d feel this guilty? How long can you lie to yourself and deny the other motivating factors of getting rid of the competition?”

We both knew what he was about to intimate, my fist began to clench in response to it. I was about to be confronted by a reality that was too painful to parse through. This was supposed to be about being able to beat an impossible opponent. How could you beat yourself in a fight? There was no telegraphing yourself in 

“You let him die because you wanted Kirisaki all to yourself. You couldn't stand that she had feelings for him. You perverted everything we were suppose to stand for everything we were suppose to be!"

"Shut your mouth!!!"

I felt something inside me break… in that moment my soul quaked with an indescribable rancorous denial. The fissure forming tearing at the very fiber of my spirit as my body began to move on it’s own toward the clone. All of the pent up emotions I had been feeling threatened to burst forth and crush the clone under their weight. The clone could have been speaking but I didn't pay any attention. My mind went blank.

*CHOUJIN PAUNCH!!!!
[Superman Punch]*

Unfurling a hellacious haymaker of my own, I transferred this rage I felt into my fist as I howled the name of my signature technique. There was more vigor and passion in this blow than usual; I wasn’t able to keep myself in check funneling even more chakra than usual into my fist. The move hit pay dirt though hitting the clone square on the jaw mirroring the initial attack. The other me was caromed backward skipping along his backside, but he had my resilience and my elastic will. The clone flawlessly tucked his legs into his sternum using the momentum to go into a backward tumble. The clone brought his hands together making sure to leave his left thumb on the outside of the interlock before transitioning the thumb and his forefinger to a more upward setting. Breaking out of his tumble his feet hit an alabaster wall that formed from nothingness. With a smirk he pushed off the wall heading toward me like a heat seeking missile. In that moment I decided not to yield which was ultimately a mistake. I stepped forward putting my entire body into a wild haymaker, thinking that if it was timed right I'd sock my clone in the kisser once again as a counter however it was playing right into his hands. The mirror me parried my punch by rolling his shoulder into my strike then proceeded to wrap his bicep around the back of my head. You might as well have thrown away the key he had the headlock screwed on rather tight. The clone didn't waste anytime wrenching my neck and putting his weight to the balls of his feet. With a bombastic almost exaggerated movement he cocked his left leg back before jerking it forward and falling backward.

*DDT*

The clone had flawlessly executed the jutsu I had learned in the hospital. My head bounced off the concrete with a stomach churning thump. The best way to describe the concussion I invariably had, not being a doctor and all, was to think of a pipe that had a lot of pressure building up that was at critical mass. The blood in my brain felt like it was going to break through my skull and cause a cerebral hemorrhage on the spot. It felt like an eternity but it was probably fractions of a second as I felt my body tip over from where my head had been spiked into the ground. My consciousness was beginning to fade, I was going to fail the exam. But then the clone walked over to me and grabbed me by the back of my hair.

"What the hell are you doing? Do you even care that you're letting mom down? Do you even remember that you're suppose to be doing this for her? That woman broke her back for 15 years to try to provide you with a good life and got confined to a wheelchair for her troubles."

The clone mushed my head into the concrete ground of the battlefield, his words impassioned with a bitter resentment and disappointment. It was true what it was saying... this was suppose to be about being a man and helping my family make end's meet. To not be a good for nothing dead beat like my father was before me. I turned my head to the side and could see the tears welling up in the eyes of my clone, it struck a chord with me and I honestly felt like I too was going to break down. He let go of me turning away as he continued on with our 'heart-to-heart'.

"She just wanted us to be happy. What have we done except fail a mission, get ourselves put in a coma for months, lust after a nun, kill a mass murderer, then throw ourselves a pity party after the fact? We've always known we were a failure but this has to be rockbottom. Is there any lower than that actually because we're probably there, Zellous. We're probably there."

Having your head bashed into pavement isn't my recommended means of epiphany of reflection but everything the other me was saying brought forth a new perspective. When I moved out here it was for my mother, the first woman I ever loved. Wanting her to be proud of me was natural but needing to take care of her was even more important than that. This didn't mean I had a license to be a completely terrible human being like Satoshi but it meant that sometimes good people do bad things. There could have been other reasons for doing what I did but there was still a good reason at the forefront. If put in the same situation I can't say I would have hesitated in giving him that syringe, but I couldn't let that decision cripple me. Satoshi's death was something I'd have to accept but not being a man for my family was something I could never accept. 

"You kind of rang my bell other me. Well that doesn't really work as a name...how bout..." At this point I had gotten back to my feet. There was a punch-drunk herky jerky tilt to my movements as I pontificated on what to call my clone before settling in on the name.

"Alright Fauxless. That's what we'll call you. I'm going to have to pay you back for mother and for the concussion."

"For a guy that has his bell rung that's actually not a bad name. I'm glad I managed to get through to you somewhat. But just because the Hound of Justice is howling again doesn't mean I can take it easy on you. I don't think you really have much of a shot though."

It was a pretty spot on deduction by Fauxless. My brain was rattled to the point where I doubted I could properly mold my chakra properly or even use my Dying Will chakra without really harming myself. However after coming to such a dramatic epiphany it would be anticlimactic if I didn't keep fighting through. Potential traumatic brain injury aside I began to backpedal away from my clone. If I couldn't mold the chakra properly then there was no use, I was just going to have to use it all in one go. My fist began to glow a brilliant cerulean as I locked eyes with my double.

“One punch…makes sense for us. Let’s try to not need a pep talk the next time we go out for a fight though. If we ever get to do this again that is…”

The thought never really crossed my mind of what happened to the clones after this fight. It really made you think if they were all the same or not. I almost dreaded to see him fade out into existence after. It still didn't seem like it was fair, but we were the same person after all. Fauxless’ fist began to glow as well; it had the same cerulean color indicating he would not open the gates because I could not. I nodded in acknowledgement of his just action.

“See you in another life brother.”

With that we ran at each other vaulting into the air as we brought our fist forward. The entirety of our souls situated in eight knuckles ready to collide with one another and decide a ‘winner’ for the bout.

*FADE*

​


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Festival Arc]*

_*First experience*​_
So it?s been days since I woke up in the middle of a white room from the building where the Mirror battle took place. And let me tell you something that you probably know already, I fucking lost. Though what hit me harder was what happened when I opened my eyes; once again I made the princess cry. This stupid girl gets too sensitive when it turns to be about me, its not even funny; she even forgot that we weren?t in the best of terms...I am scum. In the end we talked it out and kinda fixed our problems although there were some things that left me thinking a lot, but that?s something for later.

Right now we are in Fuzen Gakure, apparently we got some free days before the start of the last part of the exams and as you may imagine, the princess has dragged me with her to this place. She heard that some weird ass festival would be held there, directed by the Fenikkusu clan in order to welcome the new season. Everywhere our sight is fixed on, people are smiling and making the preparations for it to start...Yeah, this environment almost makes me puke, it?s bad enough that I have to come to Fuzen but taking part in one of their festivals? if a god really exists, he must hate me. Although i won?t deny that I?m a bit curious, this would be the first festival that I have attended since I was born. Only thing that actually makes me nervous is that, well, huge crowds aren?t my thing specially when I know no one. By the way, if you wonder what we are wearing, the princess is wearing a yukata. The yukata has many figures and details on the cloth, what makes it look quite expensive. A very simple but elegant outfit, I think it was bought in that famous shop that butter-haired stupid girl mentioned before.   



"Nee Ak-kun"

"What is it?"I ask as i walk behind her with my hands in my pockets."I have been wondering about it for a few days but, aren?t you taller than before? Also, those clothes make you look a bit older too."is what she says. Taller? I wonder about that, I?m fifteen years old already - by the way, I spent my birthday training with Kaito-senpai and Kinta-san, it?s not like anyone actually wanted me to be born anyway - so I suppose it?s time for me to start to grow up for real. It?s not like I am particularly short, but you see, I?m kinda short compared to some others, or more like I am normal. I mean that Taneda guy is fucking 180 cm, I don?t wanna know how tall he will be when he becomes an adult."You think so?"I reply with another question. The clothes I am wearing aren?t really special, from my point of view I am here in my job as bodyguard and nothing else."Yep, I was supposed to choose your new clothes but you went and bought whatever you wanted."she said puffing out her cheeks, apparently she was eager to get me some new clothes.



"Ak-kun, have you seen the program for the events? They look like fun!! you said this was your first time at a festival because you are always on missions out when Konoha has celebrations!! So you better try to get fun or I won?t forgive you!!"


----------



## Laix (Aug 26, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 4*

​ Kei's response felt genuine. Edie was inclined to believe the sociopath but it was one of those things where she would truly believe it when she sees it. When she sees Kei actually participate in a battle with her own baby blue eyes, then she'll believe it. For now, it was all hot air but it would do for now.

Nobody was in the mood for a fight. This was supposed to be a festival of _"love" _and _"relationships"_.

"That's good and all," Edie finally responded with a sigh to her tone. Her arms still crossed and her eyes still wandering, in between looking at the thankful shrine maiden she eyed the two alpha males besides her fighting a cold war for dominance. "... But I'll believe it when I see it, Kei." 

However, the girl's genuine thanks and insistence that Edie be the one to ask her for anything should she need it touched a spot with the Nakano. Lately she'd been looking at herself and somewhat reevaluating her life choices and how she behaves against people. While there was nothing she reveled in more than being a total bitch, there was now a voice in her head urging her to not do it all the time and sometimes just be a normal, neutral girl. By even flashing the girl Edie still considers a sociopath a smile, it showed she was walking the right path.

"Kyo..."

A fifth, soft voice of a male called out to the boy, drawing the attention of all four of them. It was one of the dancers dressed in very little with the exception of a few feathers and animal skins around the crotch. 

"I thought you weren't going to come today?"

When he removed his mask, Edie felt her eyes begin to melt. The feeling of a dozen butterflies in her stomach almost crippled her. She wasn't sure what this all meant but all of the hunks in Fuzen were attracted to her today! First there was Raiken, then... Nevermind him, and finally this boy apparently named "Sosuke" according to Kyo.

During his conversation with Kyo, he mentioned something about being a representative dancer for the family that Kyo is apart of, suggesting they may be related. They looked rather different with the exception of skin colour and complexion so Edie guessed they were cousins at best.

"Nice to meet you all. I'm Sosuke Minami..." He flashed a smile towards Edie and Raiken, the former who swooned on the spot while the latter simply nodded.

Extending her hand, Edie looked like she was going to collapse. "Sosuke! I'm Edie Nakano, daughter of Natsu and heiress in the White. It's an honour to be here at your family's cute little festival!"

The six foot blonde looked down at his newly formed companion, raising an eyebrow. She was so blunt yet so deceptive. It was like you couldn't tell if she was serious or not.

For the wealthy heiress however, her mind was somewhere else.
_
A trip through the dream realm takes us to an exotic island decorated with swaying palm trees and a sparkling, clear blue ocean that blended perfectly with the crisp white sand. Steel band drummers played a summer dance beat that pulled you into the tropical atmosphere. Just hearing the bang of the drums would make your hips sway and your arms twirl with the beat. This was the lure of the music and it's power that surrounded Queen Edie Nakano, perched on a wooden lounger like she was posing for a painting.

Feeding her grapes on the left was a scantily dressed Kyo, only covered by a pair of skin-tight black speedos. His attire was the same for all the males present, including the drummers and those on hand to serve her drinks or any confectionery she desires.

"Thank you Kyo," She smiled, opening her glossy pink lips slightly for him to slip a freshly plucked grape in. 

"Absolutely anything for you," He responded, passing her a men's magazine smirk.

Through the corner of her azure eyes, she caught an eyeful of their crotches before sniggering to herself. Their attire was perfect for inspection and fulfilled the desires of her mind without actually staining her body with a lewd act. 

Ah, this was the life.

To her left was the taller and bulkier Raiken who was tasked with keeping her cool in the tropical heat with a great banana leaf.

"__Are you feeling cool my Queen?" Was asked as he slowly fanned the leaf over her curvacious body. With a Greek white gown draped over her body and wrists decorated with gold bangles, she looked every much the Queen of Babylon. 

With a sheepish smile, she turned her gaze to him. "Just a little bit, Raiken~"

"__Perhaps there are... other ways I could cool you off?"

"Now now." She cooled his desires with a soothing voice. "Good things come to those who wait. I am a Queen. You will receive what you want when I'm ready for it."

Sosuke then arrived, looking almost identical to his real-world persona thanks to the absence of clothing. He got down one knee with one hand pressed against his chest and the other firmly behind his back.

"M'Lady, I've come here just for you. You're the target of my desires, the source of my dreams. I live just to be graced by your beauty."

"Oh Sosuke~!" She swooned with gasps of pleasure. "As you wish. I will give you what you want."

With the hands of Raiken and Kyo, Edie rose from her lounger to stand over the inferior Sosuke. A golden tiara decorated her forehead with leaves and small, blue butterflies adorning the crown. Her hair was much longer, draping past her ears and skirting the floor. 

"Are you ready for it?" 

"Yes my Queen. This is what I've wanted since I laid eyes on you!"

A coy and confident smile on her lips, she extended her bare foot towards the boy who picked it up with his hands, admiring and stroking it as if it was a rare treasure. He then began to explore it with his tongue, licking every inch and loving every crevice between her toes. 

"Yes! Oh, yes Sosuke!"

"Queen-sama!"



_​


----------



## Cjones (Aug 26, 2014)

*Marietta*

_*Chunin Exams: Final Stage V*
Dopollganger Showdown III_

A stylized brawl of martial skill had been initiated between two the Marietta?s down in the arena. A very brutal dance of powerful strikes and grapples that shook the floor with each and every parry or counter. The real firecracker of Konoha swerved with a high kick that was blocked by the side forearm of her, forcing her into a split as the clone twirled into her opening with an axle kick. The axed foot only met with the concreted earth which shattered into a crater as the real one back flipped with her clone hot on her tail. The ensuring conformation was a flurry of haymakers from the clone that missed their mark as weaved in and out of their range before catching in a firm grip with both hands and slamming her into the wall with enough force to cause a body indentation. 

?Why?? The clone began as she looked square in her real counterpart?s face. ?Why must I cry? Why must I be have to deal with this alone?? The clone began to whine then choke as she spoke. 

?Shut up.? Marietta screamed as she spun around for momentum and dug her fist square into arena wall which shook, cracked and then shattered, she had missed. Underneath her opponent laid crouched, and in that moment her body jerked forward with an expulsion of air, the clone planted her fist directly into the gut before a loud blunt right shot her across part of the room, skidding on the floor as she tried to keep her balance. The clone stood with powerful eyes of burning fury as Marietta nonchalantly wiped the blood from off his cheek with her back hand. 

_?Damn, are those how my punches feel? I can take to many more direct one of those.?_ She thought to herself while checking her jaw. 

?I?don?t understand, Marietta, why are we trying so hard? We try so hard to hide it, our pain, and our loneliness.? Immediately she dashed off and both locked arms in a grab of power. The ground beneath each foot caved in a few inches from the impact as they grappled each other in a test of strength. ?Why do you keep interrupting me? I just want to know, why?? The clone seemed to beg as they pushed against one another. 

?You?already know why?this is our business, so?stop trying to air our laundry.? With a step forward the doppelganger looked to be over powered. 

?Why do you keep up this act? As if keeping it in will help us in any way!? Her mirrored image hollered back, her voice breaking. ?We didn?t ask to come here, and become ?ninjas?, to have everything in our lives virtually taken away from us.? She vented.  ?Our home, burned to the ground, you remember, right? The flames burned like no other, a blinding orange and red. Our family legacy, near extinct, because our family?everyone?? With each word she began to pule as the memories of their past flooded into her mind. Marietta sought to use this moment to her advantage, she?d end things here and now, until her clone?s eyes shot open which visibly stunned her, a look of sorrow written on her face. 

The clone?s eyes were a deep cerise, tinged with blood, as pools of water formed in her eye lids. This couldn?t be happen, it was all too familiar to her, but?to be looking at it up close and personal. She didn?t know exactly how to handle this. 

?They?re dead?? She whispered softly in a mewl voice. ?Only Lucia and my parents are left, but the latter are never home, they leave me for months, even years on end. H-how can they? Their only child? For my protection? No, I don?t care about any of that?I just want them to come home. I can?t?handle this anymore.? It wasn?t soon after she began to speak that her sobs soon filled the air of the arena they stood in. Their test of strength was stopped as the clone feel to her knees in tears while the other looked down at her.

?S-shut?up.? Marietta was to taken aback to really know what to do. ?My parents are trying to protect Lucia and me, which is why?that?s why?? 

*?NO!??* The clone broke through her sobs to scream. ?They don?t have to leave us alone for years to protect us. I barely even remember what they look like?the last time I heard their voice. I hate feeling this loneliness, it hurts, so bad. I?ve never known sadness like this, yet you know what the worse of this is, Marietta?? The clone looked to her for an answer to her question, but all she got was silence. Marietta simply turned her gaze away from her. 

*POW*

A jaw clenching punch floored Marietta as her other self quickly climbed on top and straddled her, snatching her up by the straps of her clothes. 

*?WHAT IS THE WORSE OF IT??* 

Still no answer. Which only further infuriated the irate copy of herself who began to unload onto the girl beneath, one punch after another, each square in the jaw. 

*POW*

?It?s the fact that I know I?m so selfish. They?re risking their lives to protect us, to make sure he doesn?t find us, but all I care about is how lonely I feel. I didn?t even once consider how it makes Lucia feel or my parents, just me.? Tears streamed down her face like a faucet hitting her ?real self? in the face like drops of rain. 

*POW*

?Then I think about other people, like that girl Masami, both her parents are dead. I don?t think she ever even really knew them, though she always seems very kept together and she smiles, a lot. How is it that she can smile so genuinely and I can?t?? She pulled scoffed and cut faced closer to her on as she waited an answer, but still silence, so she began to shake her like a doll with all her might as she screamed at the top of her lungs.

?ANSWER ME.? 

*POW*

?But she isn?t the only one?right? That dolore nel mio culo, the silver haired boy, Hisashi?? Momentarily her assault seemed to stop as his name came out of her mouth. ?Both his parents were killed too and I?ve never once seen him cry nor fuss. Like Masami he always smiles, but so much more with that ragazzo. He has such a flair for life, so compared to them, especially him?? Her hands began to tremble as her grip tightened around the beaten girls straps. 

?How can I possibly feel so pathetic, my parents are alive and theirs are dead? It isn?t like me to feel this way. I?m Marietta. Shit doesn?t rattle me, capsice, but look at how pitiful I look.? Pulling the beaten ?real? version of herself closer to her person, to look her square in the eyes. She seemed lost and unable to do anything, but she on the other hand knew what needed to be done. 

?I am you?and I think we both know what happens when we lose our way, the purpose, and our edge. It?s either time to retire?or die.? She had come to her own resolution. Her true self refused to accept their heartache, so all there was left to do was end all of this. ?I hate to admit it, but that oath of blood, will end here.? 

?CUGANO~~.? 

From the audience seat Lucia yelled down to the pair below, catching both of their attention. Waving her hand through the bars as she looked down at them both. 

?What are you doing?? She asked puzzled, which also confused the other two. What were they doing?

?Uomo, it?s alright cugano. Ugh, how can I put this, um, well?? Lucia stretched her head trying to figure out the write words to convey what she wanted to say. A characteristic that both relatives shared was that action was more of their thing than words. ?It?s alright if you?re sad, capsice? Be sad as much as you like, because I?ll always do my best to cheer you back up.? Lucia beamed with the brightest smile. 

?You shouldn't need to be ashamed of your tears, for they are rain upon the blinding dust of earth, overlying our hard hearts.? She finished with an awkward laugh. Both Marietta?s were in complete shock that Lucia of all people was able to convey something so sincere. 

?Lucia?? The clone called out to her. 

*SMACK*

Marietta struck her in the mouth with renewed authority as she rolled across the ground. Blood dripped down from her busted lip as the clone looked upon her prime counterpart from the ground below. Marietta stood with her red hat in hand as she dusted it off. 

?Get up, if you?re me, I know one punch wasn?t enough to do anything to you.? She demanded, which the clone did quickly only to be to swiftly knocked down again. ?I agree with you, got it? We are pathetic and weak, which was one of the reasons why I came to this place.? Marietta began. ?That day, he killed everyone, slaughtered our entire family. Burned everything to the ground. And we couldn?t stop him at all. Only watch like lambs at slaughter.? The simply thought of that time long ago was etched deep into her memory and was more than enough to make her seethe. 

?I admit I miss my parents, more than anything, this is hard for me, and I will never really be able to stop myself from feeling this way but we agreed that I would handle things on this end while they handled things on theirs. In our line of work things such as these aren?t uncommon, but as you said, we have an oath of blood. We?ll hunt him down to the ends of the earth, no matter the cost. And since you are me then you know that there is no rest?? Marietta placed the cap on top of her head as she walked toward her fallen self. A moment of silence between the both of them before Marietta simply nodded her head for her to not only stand up but also as an acknowledgment. 

?Until we stand at the gates of hell.?​


----------



## Olivia (Aug 26, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Phoenix Festival

A strange mixture of emotions clouded my head as the train raced towards the village. The first time I had been there was when I was forced on that murder mission, and then the following time I was tasked to trail a two timing scum of a husband for a more than faithful wife. Needless to say that my experiences here haven't been what you would call "good". But with recent events I could say that I need this little vacation, it sounded like a fun event and it was fully paid for by Thalia.

Speaking of which, I was completely confused why she was even with me. Thalia was the one that even suggested I go, and dressed me up in this ridiculous orange kimono, which surprisingly went with my hair fairly well. But that's beside the point, I hardly ever saw her leave the village, let alone be out during day time, so what made this experience so special? Maybe she was sent on a mission? But then again, she was always sent on a mission during the night as stealth was sort of her specialty, so I still have to question her decision.

But that wasn't the weirdest part of it all. What threw me off the most was her attire! It was almost the complete opposite of my own kimono. If mine was bright orange like the sun, with patterns of flowers on the sleeves and near the legs, hers was grim like the night, but elegant. It was long and dark, with hues of purple and blue mixed in. However unlike my own, her kimono held almost no pattern, in essence it seemed rather plain in comparison. Her red tinted eyes glared to my face, as she calmly asked:

"What's the matter? Why are you staring so much?"

For Thalia this had been such a casual response, but maybe it was to be expected. With our environments and attire it would almost be strange to not be a little more casual with one another, but it still felt strange. I knew Thalia had a lot of money, and she went out of her way to spend a large chunk on my own kimono, while seemingly spending almost nothing on her own. I could tell that she appreciated her own looks, so it made me question why she would make a decision like this.

"Oh it's nothing. Just a little strange seeing you dressed up like this is all..."

I let my sentence trail off near the end. Despite Thalia following almost every word I say I still feel uncomfortable. She acts like a servant but with every sentence and stare I can feel and alternative motive lying deep underneath. I have no idea what she wants to accomplish but no matter how helpful she becomes I can't shake this eerie feeling that she leads. But breaking the tension, or perhaps even adding to it, she reached out her hand and tapped my chin slightly, raising my head to meet her eyes.

"Is it really all that strange? As time flows by you'll see me in more ways than you can imagine."

With a quick flick of my arm I pushed her hand away from my chin. This is what I'm talking about! Her creepiness! Her alternative motives! I don't know if she's doing this on purpose just to bother me or for some other reason, but it gets on my nerves! But it's clear she takes great pleasure from seeing me so uncomfortable. The days on the rock should be clear evidence of that. With a sigh I apologized.

"Sorry for hitting your arm, but you know...Well, just tell me what we're doing here alright? I know you aren't here for fun and games." With a coy smile, Thalia responded "Looks like I can't keep any secrets with you, Ms. Detective. Well since the cat is out of the bag I might as well tell you. I'm here on a secret matter sent by the Church. I just brought you along so I wouldn't look so suspicious. So I don't care what you do, go have fun and enjoy yourself. Let's hope that I can enjoy myself as much on the way back home."

Shivers went down my body again. I knew that last sentence was just said to toy with my mind, but I wouldn't fall for it. If I reacted then that would just prove that I was bothered by her comment and that she would continue making such obscene comments in the future. After shutting my eyes I relaxed my breathing, trying to assure myself that I wouldn't slip up in my speech. But before I could even open up my mouth the black haired women simply laughed, as she paraded:

"With my sharingan I can see your chakra flow, and it's quick and rambunctious stir for that moment told me that you were all flustered inside. You can't hide your true emotions from these eyes, kid."

I turned my head defiantly. I forgot that her sharingan had many uses that almost seemed asspullish. But regardless that wasn't what I should focus on, it was her motive I should think about. So despite her constantly assuring me that she'll do whatever I ask she goes ahead and uses me like a pawn for her little mission. It's too frustrating to even work with this women, but it was clear she picked me because she knew it would cause me these very emotions. 

Soon our train came to a roaring stop from where I could finally see the village known as Fuzengakure. From this quick glance I could tell that the village was much more decorative than usual, despite the fact that the official festival won't begin till later tonight. Not only that, but so many people were already dressed up. Just looking at everyone I could tell that this would at the very least be an interesting event. The two of us got up from our seats and exited the train door, but as soon as we left the train station Thalia looked around quickly, almost like she was going to dart away.

"What are you doing? Isn't the event going to be tonight, thus at the same time when you'll do your mission?" She looked at me a little annoyed, almost as if she had explained every detail of her secret mission. "Don't question my motives. I'll be back later tonight." Then with a dash she was gone from my sight. I almost wanted to question how she'd be able to preform well in a kimono, but I decided to avoid the question.

I took a quick glance at the surrounding areas and noticed a few things. The streets, while definitely populated with people, weren't as crowded as one would think. But it's very early in the day so maybe this way to be expected. Due to this lower population, after about a minute I could already spot a few familiar faces. Ren, Akaya, Minami, Edie's maid were a few off the top of my head, but there was a certain crowd that just swallowed my attention. The old faces consisting of Edie, Kei, and Kyo are what initially drew my attention to the not too crowded streets, but then my attention was completely stolen. 

There were two strangers, and one was completely invisible. My eyes almost popped out of my head just to get a closer look at this man standing next to Edie. He had a very well built body, blonde hair, and a scar. Just from looks alone I was already in love. I felt like walking up to the group to introduce myself, but after taking three steps I stopped myself in my tracks. NO! If I were to do that then Edie would just humiliate me in front of that man! No, I had to catch him when he was alone! But if he's here with Edie then I might never get that chance.

As my depressing thoughts set in I turned on my heel and walked away towards one of the booths. As much as I wanted to touch his arms learn who he is I knew I would never have a solid chance as long as that queen bee was near him. For the time being I hoped that no one would approach me, I had to figure out how to get Edie and that blonde guy seperated. Before I knew it I was standing before a stand, which looked like they weren't completely set up.

"Hello, what do you sell here?" The man turned around with a smile, as if everyone had ignored him all day. "We sell shaved ice, but this early in the day no one wants any. However, contrary to what people think, we also sell chocolate. It is a high commodity on today of all days because it's a 'Red Day', meaning a day of confessions and a day of love here in Fuzengakure." I was confused as to why a village would have seemingly multiple days dedicated to love, but maybe I could use this to my advantage.

I reached into my sash and grabbed the ryo that Thalia lent me. She called this spending money but I almost felt like Edie Nakano in this situation (although she would probably laugh at this 'petty' amount of money regardless). Folding out some bills I commanded "Well then get me a shaved ice, I don't care what flavor, and a chocalate box." With a smile the merchant reached down and handed me the chocolate box, while going over to his shaved ice machine. Once done, he handed me the red colored ice desert..

Putting the chocolate into my sash, I turned away and waved my hand to the merchant. Now averting my gaze to the nameless blonde man, I looked on with envy at the rich Nakano. Maybe it was because of her seductive ways but she was always so good with the men, or at least from my perspective. . After a few bites I gained resolve: By the end of this 'Red Day', I will have that blonde man fall in love with me! 
​


----------



## Kei (Aug 26, 2014)

_
[Bittersweet]
[Festival Arc]_​
Edie was an attention grabber that was the fact that anyone who knew her more than five seconds could see. She was like the sun, in the way that no one wanted to look at her directly. And any fool that did was met with the consensus that they were the most idiotic thing in existence. Though there were two fools that foolishly turned their eyes to the sun, and Kei considered one to be her friend.  However it seems as though the sun had tried to reflect her rays to the new comer, Sosuke.  

Sosuke looked at Edie for a minute, his face was stern and cold, but then he finished and smiled. 

?It?s nice to meet you Miss Nakano, but I am here for Kyo.?  Sosuke lightly put her down and for a minute Kei caught the eyes of that Sosuke Minami. His eyes were dark blue, almost devoid of any emotions that Kei could tell, but there was an underlying coldness she felt as he looked at her.  As quick as she found him staring coldly at her, the faster it disappeared when he smiled at her. 

?The countdown will be starting soon.? He told her, ?All dancers should be reporting to the beginning of the parade.?

?Ah?Yes?!? Kei completely had forgotten about the countdown and the dancing. If she wasn?t at the parade then Yomi would completely skin her alive and then make her explain in a ten page essay why she failed to meet the expectation of her boss.  ?Thank you for the reminder.?

Sosuke smiled and nodded his head at her, almost like an older sibling would do. 

?Then why are you here Sosuke?? Kyo asked as he looked up at his older cousin, ?Shouldn?t you be leaving as well??

?Yes, but I saw my younger cousin talking to some strangers and I thought it would be for the best if I came to say hi. And I would like to remind my cousin that he has responsibilities.? Sosuke voice was firm and strong as he looked down at Kyo, ?He cannot go around and hang around the masses as he so wishes.?

Kyo stiffen as Sosuke reminded him of his duty.  Then slowly his shoulders relaxed, there was not a point in time that he wasn?t the future heir to the clan. Sosuke eyes pierced Kyo until Kyo finally nodded his head and looked away.  He then looked behind him and smiled at Edie and her company.

?Please excuse this discussion of business, but I will be taking my leave.? Sosuke said simply, before turning to Kei, ?Do you wish to accompany me??

Kei nodded her head and then looked back at the group, ?I guess I?ll see you guys later.? Kei smiled before waving off and walking up to Sosuke. Her eyes fell to the bright red box that Kyo held in his hand, maybe next year she?ll try her best to get him alone.  She smiled at Sosuke and he nodded back before they both took their leave.


----------



## Laix (Aug 26, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 5*

​ 
Sosuke let Edie down and he let her down cold. While it's unfair to suggest that she was flirting, the cocksure princess was still stunned to see her natural charms and good looks dismissed like she was an inferior. Not only did she maintain such high social status that the fact she debuted a different Nulberry bag at the Phoenix Festival would probably gain more headlines than the festival itself.

 The only plausible reason for him denying her like that was...

 "Gay_._"

 Edie muttered the three-letter word under her breath just as Sosuke and Kei had walked off out of ear-shot for a festival-related thing. Raiken did a double-take when he heard what the girl had uttered, raising an eyebrow with suspicion before bursting into a subtle snigger.

 "Gay? You think he's gay?" 

 "Well there's no other possible explanation," The blonde added, flicking her shampooed locks over her petite shoulders as if to dismiss any objections. "My charms are simply irresistible. Only a male whom has no interest in the female species would resist me..." Towards the end of her statement, her voice took on a slightly sinister tone that only intensified Raiken's chuckles.

 "You really think you're hot stuff, don't you?" 

 The two bickered and bantered as if Kyo wasn't standing right there. He was clearly flirting with her and she was too stupid to realise just how forward he was being. A shoulder rub here, a hand reaching for her waist there. It was every now and then but Kyo almost certainly picked up on it.

 They eventually stopped on Edie's move when she realised just how embarrassing she looked frolicking with a handsome stranger in front of Kyo. The moment felt more than awkward that she was desperate at this point to escape the situation.

 "So uh..." She glanced up at Kyo, forcing eye contact with a weak smile. "I'll see you tonight, okay? As friends." The heiress gave him a quick wave before heading back in the direction she came with Raiken following momentarily behind her. However, just before he did he jumped at the chance to tease Kyo just a little bit more.

 Unbeknownst to Edie who was wearing tight jeans that illustrated her figure well, Raiken gestured an ass squeeze with a cheeky wink towards the red-headed teen before following on after her. 

 "So, what's next?" He asked, catching up to her with a brief jog. The girl had stopped. Her eyes were narrowed, focusing on something in the not too far distance. 004 was yet again confused by her behaviour.

 "Edie?"

 "_I know her_... I know that girl!"

 She pointed over at a seemingly sweet girl minding her own business. Tucking into a cone of shaved ice, she was wearing a stunning kimono that was both modest and complimentary to the shades of honey orange in her hair. He followed Edie who approached the girl with a smirk on her face.

 "Well look who it is. The infamous Man-Stealer of the White's past has caught up to her, forcing her to dye her hair to avoid being harassed by her previous escapades. Unfortunately for you I can smell your stench from Kumogakure!"

 Being a guy and a very masculine guy at that, Raiken was completely bewildered. Usually when you recognise someone you go up and say hi, right? So why is it with Edie and this other girl it immediately turned into a bitch-fest with shots being fired from the get-go? 

 Nothing made sense about her, but that's what was drawing him in - the desire to find out more about this perplexing heiress.

 "Kirisaki Shinkō," Edie uttered her name in a condescending tone, putting emphasis on the vowels as she slammed her hands on her svelte hips. 

 "It's been a while, hasn't it?"

 What Raiken and maybe even Kirisaki didn't understand was that Edie was trying some reverse-psychology on herself. She was still following her mission of self-enlightenment to not be so much of a passive-aggressive bitch and was putting to the test some things she'd noticed on Godaime's Hospital. For one, Ino Yamanaka and Sakura Haruno are the best of friends but often throw light-hearted jibes at each other that comes across as vicious but is all in good faith. Edie's light-bulb lit up and she realised just how she could tend to her inner demon while not coming off as so much of a bitch---

 _Sarcasm._​


----------



## Hollow (Aug 26, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*​Phoenix Festival​
A young girl named Yuuko was quietly following the general direction other people were taking. She had straight black hair, a fair complexion and a pleased grin on her face. She was wearing a simple golden yellow Yukata with black stars here and there and an equally black obi. It was rather uncomfortable, if the girl were to be honest with herself, but her mama had insisted that if she was to visit a festival she should, at least, go dressed properly.

It had been a surprise to actually be allowed to go to a festival so far away from home but the girl supposed her family would do anything to get her to turn back into a civilian. Including letting her attend what they thought to be a fairly harmless festival. They gave her spare money, bought her a Yukata and even helped her pack a simple bag for the trip.

Yuuko only wished they would be this helpful when she prepared for a mission. 

You see, Yuuko is a Genin, a low ranked Kunoichi of Kumogakure. She graduated from her Academy two months ago. Against her family's wish, they had only allowed her to frequent the Academy because they thought she would give up midway, like she did with everything else. Their goal soon turned into having her give up her Genin rank and focus on the family's restaurant. 

Their happiness that Yuuko had taken interest in a "normal person's activities" was obvious and insulting but the girl avoided mentioning Shinobi also participate in events like festivals and so. What her family didn't know couldn't trouble Yuuko.

So, for the time being, she walked and smelled all the delicious food in the air with a widening grin. She had to attend the counting first but, after that, all the money she had was promised to the food.

Her stomach growled. 

Well...maybe just a stick of Dango to eat during the countdown wouldn't hurt.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 26, 2014)

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~Phoenix Festival~

Ai's eyes lit up as she watched the people, and the lights of the village. She had never truly been outside of the village, especially not to go to a celebration so far away from Konoha. The celebration was awe inspiring to the girl, she had never expected something to be as exciting as this. And she hadn't even began to celebrate yet.  

She wore an ornate yukata for the occasion which was a deep black color, the sleeves had an bright white trimming, as well as the other trimmings on the kimono, it also had stars of the same pure white color all over it which contrasted very well against the main color, with a very extravagantly designed obi. Ai also wore traditionally designed geta, which were also pure white in color with black fabric holding them together. 

Her hair which usually fell onto her shoulders, and down her back was now tied into two buns which were placed high onto the back of her head, with long strands of her pale pink her still falling from the buns. She also wore a decorative hair pin on the left side of her head which dangled past her chin in it's golden color, while she had two chopstick, one in each bun. One bore the character 高, and the other 槁, which spelled Takahashi in the way her clan spelled it.

"Sosetsu spared no expense on this yukata... You would think I am the representative of the clan with all of the ornate designs I am wearing."

Ai sighed after looking at the exgerated sleeves of her yukata, she realized she looked like a geisha, which made her feel good because she know she would look pretty, but also made her a bit hesitant as she looked very wealthy, and people would probably avoid her. 

"Well, I am wealthy... But I'd rather no one know that. I'd rather them get to know me for who I am."

She looked down at her feet which had her toenails painted black just like her fingernails. But as she began to think about it something faintly caught her senses at first, but then she was carried away by the sensation after a while. 

Ai loved to cook, and she loved to eat a lot more than that. So the smell of food put her into heaven, and could even make her forget where she was at. Especially the smell of gourmet food, which this festival seemed to be full of.

She greedily reached into her kimono looking for her wallet to see how much she could afford to spend, luckily she had a secret pocket on the inside of her yukata which she stored it in. 

"Sosetsu I wish you could be here too, but since you can't I'll eat enough for you."

Ai's scarlet eyes gazed inside the pouch with her money in it, she smiled softly as she closed it back, safely tucking it back into the pocket inside of her Yukata.

"I can't wait to try all of the food they have here. I bet it tastes so good compared to the street food of Konoha. I hope they don't sellout before I get to all the stands."

Ai's pale face lit up with her cheeks becoming rosy in excitement the girl started for the first food stall she could see, disregarding all of the people around her who would normally make her uncomfortable. All she knew was that she had to stuff her face with everything here.

As she approached the first stand it was brilliantly lit up with many fluorescent colors. Luckily there wasn't much of a crowd at this one yet so she could just walk up to it, and order with a gleeful smile.

"I...I would like some of your takoyaki please.."

Ai's voice was soft, and quiet which gave her the feeling of being gentle, and unassuming.  The Takoyaki stand's employee gave Ai a nod as he handed her a small disposable container with their specialty takoyaki in it which Ai eagerly payed for before walking away from the stand wishing the man a good night, and taking a nibble out of her takoyaki.

"This is so delicious! I hope the rest are like this."

Ai gleefully spouted out without thinking about the people around her which caused her to get awkward looks from the other festival goers. She quickly covered her mouth with one of her hands blushing.​


----------



## Hollow (Aug 26, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival​
One stick. That's all Yuuko had left from all the 5 sticks she bought from the little Dango stand just a while back. Each stick had the generous amount of five Dango balls. So having one stick left meant she had five Dango balls left. 

"Well, better enjoy it while I can," she quietly mumbled to herself as she walked. "I don't think I have the time to go back and buy more..."

She bit a tiny bite out of the first ball and let it stay in her mouth for a few seconds before chewing and swallowing. Not that the chewing would be really necessary since the Dango was so good it just melted in her mouth. "Mmm..."

One step, one bite. That's how Yuuko kept making her way through the streets of the festival. She was just reaching the last ball when-

"This is so delicious! I hope the rest are like this."

Yuuko looked around to look at the source of the sweet voice. A girl, probably older than her, now stood covering her mouth and blushing, a box of Takoyaki in her other hand. She had pink fluffy hair buns and was wearing an incredible Yukata that made Yuuko think of princesses and young Ladies. She was pretty and really sweet looking and the Yuuko quickly found herself drawn to the princess-like girl.

And she promised herself it had nothing to do with the Takoyaki. Nothing at all.

The princess was alone so approaching her wouldn't be that hard. Yuuko wasn't the most sociable person but she liked making new friends. 

"Hello," she greeted when she got close enough. "That looks like a tasty Takoyaki. I'm Yuuko, what's your name?"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 26, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> *Shinohara Yuuko*
> Phoenix Festival​
> One stick. That's all Yuuko had left from all the 5 sticks she bought from the little Dango stand just a while back. Each stick had the generous amount of five Dango balls. So having one stick left meant she had five Dango balls left.
> 
> ...



*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi

~Phoenix Festival~

The girl seemed slightly worried when she was approached by the girl who appeared to be younger than her, and felt herself freeze up a bit as she listened to the girl talk to her. But she was quickly brought back to reality when the girl mentioned the takoyaki in her hand.

"It is absolutely delicious!"

Ai smiled gently at the girl who was before her, the crowd seemingly forgot about her outburst just now so she could feel a little bit more at ease in the middle of everyone again. 

Ai looking over the girl observing her as she usually did when she met someone new, but again she met a girl who for some reason didn't cause her a lot of anxiety just by being close to her.

The girl was in fact very cute, and seemed rather innocent, and sweet. Unlike the other girl who Ai met earlier on in the week she wasn't suspicious of Ai, or seemed unnerved by her.

"I am Ai, of the Takahashi clan... I'm ffromm Konoha."

Ai felt herself loosing confidence in herself as she talked, but the girl's smile calmed her down a bit as she bowed Yuuko. As she rose back up to a standing position Ai looked to her hand which held an unconsumed takoyaki.

Ai knew better than any else how good of an ice breaker food could be in this kind of situation. While the girl ate the takoyaki she could recompose herself, and think of something to say to Yuuko.

"Would you like to try it? I've never tasted anything like it before!"

Ai closed her eyes giving a very kind smile to the girl holding out the takoyaki to her hoping she would accept Ai's gift. The girl's presence was strangely like that of a little sister to Ai, and being an only child she always loathed not having a sibling.

"Are you here with anyone Yuuko?"

Opening her eyes Ai gazed around the crowd, and didn't see anyone who Yuuko could be here with. It seemed that she was like Ai it seemed, and came all by herself.​


----------



## Hollow (Aug 26, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival​
Yuuko seemed to have caught the pretty girl off guard but smiled wider when she introduced herself. Her voice incredibly pleasant and matching her appearance of a young Lady.

"I am Ai, of the Takahashi clan... I'm ffromm Konoha."

The younger girl's smile widened. Konoha? Yuuko hasn't had the chance to visit it before but she had heard only compliments about the hidden village of Leaf. Land covered with beautiful forests, blue skies and a warm temperature neither too cold nor too hot. It was wonderful to meet someone from so far away.

"I'm from Kumo," Yuuko answered, a bit flustered at seeing such a graceful bow. She tried her best to follow suit but could only pull off the same motion she usually greeted her family's restaurant costumers with. When she peeked up, it was to see Ai offering her one of her Takoyaki. 

"Would you like to try it? I've never tasted anything like it before!" Air said and, for a moment, Yuuko wondered if it wouldn't be too rude to accept it even if it did look incredibly yummy. Eventually, she took the little ball of Takoyaki with a wide grin. 

"Thank you! I really like Takoyaki!" She said as she took the offered food. "Here," she added, showing Ai her last Dango ball. "You can have my Dango ball, it practically melts in your mouth." She laughed. 

"The food in this festival seems awesome. I wasn't expecting it to be this good..." Yuuko quietly commented as she took a bite out of the hot Takoyaki ball. The taste was so good, she almost lost the question Ai asked.

"Someone? No, my family was too busy with the restaurant to come with me and I don't have that many friends back home. I'm by myself this time," she explained, shrugging with another grin. "What about you, Ai?"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 26, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> *Yuuko*
> Phoenix Festival​
> Yuuko seemed to have caught the pretty girl off guard but smiled wider when she introduced herself. Her voice incredibly pleasant and matching her appearance of a young Lady.
> 
> ...



*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi

~Phoenix Festival~

"I'd like to visit Kumo, maybe you can be my guide when I do!"

Ai noticed the dango, and eagerly accepted it, taking a small nibble from it, before giving Yuuko a smile again. Just like she said it seemed to melt in Ai's mouth which was delightful to her, and created a sparkle in the girl's scarlet eyes. She had to contain herself from erupting with more excitement between nibbles on the dango ball.

"I know right?! I would have never actually expected the food at a festival to be so good. It is better than some of the gourmet food I've had as a kid back home."


Ai covered her mouth quickly, clearing her throat as she let that slip out. She'd rather not have people know that she was wealthy, and judge her unfairly because of that, so she hoped Yuuko didn't notice her saying that. But Yuuko seemed like a really sweet girl, and she probably wouldn't judge Ai on that, or try to act like her friend just because of her wealth like the other girls did back in Konoha.

"Such amazing food is just waiting to be sampled. Do you want to join me? We can go to every one of the stands if you'd like."

Ai excitedly grabbed Yuuko's hand as she walked with her to the next, her inhibitions seemed to have melted away like the dango in her mouth did. Ai seemed to be genuinely enjoying herself now as she pointed towards the stall as they closed in on it. It seemed to be seeing which sold yakitori which was caramelized into a beautifully delicious brown color. 

As they waited in line Ai thought about how she could answer Yuuko's question. As she thought about it she pondered on what Yuuko would say, or think about her being very wealthy, with her own private butler. Though Sosetsu was more than just a butler to Ai at this point, he has known her since she was born, and raised her like his own daughter.

"My butler told me about the festival, and since I rarely get to go out he wanted me to come here, and decided to dress me up like this in these expensive clothes. I'm glad he did, the night is barely getting on, and it is already so fun."

Ai's face had a glow to it as she spoke to Yuuko. She couldn't remember the last time she had so much fun, especially with someone else that wasn't Sosetsu, but she loves him to death.

"Great food, pretty sights, and I've made a friend."

Ai was unusually charismatic, and outgoing, but she didn't care to think twice about it at this moment as she faces the beautiful girl who was beside her waiting in line beside her as they, or at least Ai eagerly waits to try the delectable food of the stands.​


----------



## XxTsukasa (Aug 26, 2014)

*Noine Kamui​
Phoenix Festival 
An Eternity Alone - Part 1*​
As the train reached the platform of the station at Fuzengakure, Noine could hear the cheers and squeals of the other young shinobi aboard the train. Indifferent to the reason for their rambunctious behaviour, she collected her bag and prepared to exit the train car. 

After what seemed like hours of being pushed and shoved as other people attempted to exit the train car, Noine finally made it out onto the platform. With a blank look, she turned her head to her left and to her right, taking in the lights and the banners that decorated the station for the festival. It was all perfect from an artistic point of view, and she was excited to see the rest of the village.

Following far behind the other group of shinobi from Konohagakure, Noine took in the village. It's sheer size was immense, and every tree, every building, every monument in sight was decorated for the occasion. She could see women in yukata everywhere, all looking elegant in their festive attire. Unfortunately, she hadn't had the time or the money to buy one, so she was just in her usual outfit. She looked down at herself and frowned.

_It's truly a shame that I can't be dressed like the rest of them...it looks like so much fun..._

She looked at the women a bit longer and then shook her head. She didn't need a yukata to enjoy the festival anyways. She looked about her once more and noticed that she was separated from the rest of the Konohagakure group. She grimaced, realizing she was alone as usual, but decided that it was for the best.

Though it was still morning, people were busy everywhere she went, setting up stalls, preparing food, greeting tourists or other villagers. Noine was surprised at how much work the festival actually involved and was glad that she was only there to enjoy the fruits of the people of Fuzengakure's work, rather than participate in the work herself.

Content with looking at her surroundings, Noine found a bench where she could sit and still have a good view of everything, and pulled out her sketchbook. She began drawing the villagers who were hard at work, each stroke she made with her hand leaving beautiful shapes and swirls on the page. She repeated this several times, each time drawing a different stall, a different group of people, or even specific details about a place like a flower or the type of food they were preparing. 

Not long after, the parade began and Noine happily sat and watched as the villagers of Fuzengakure cheered and danced through the streets, their elegant display making her eyes sparkle. Noine had never seen anything so beautiful before, and she even teared up a bit watching the whole community enjoy themselves. Noine had always been alone, and while she was content that way and didn't want to waste time and effort on trying to be more sociable, she sometimes still longed to be part of bigger things. 

As the crowd watching the parade subsided, Noine found herself wandering the village again. She walked through flower gardens, sketching the beautiful flowers that blanketed the village like snow on a mountain. Often times she would stop to smell the flowers, even running her fingers over the soft petals. This was what she loved about the world. All the beauty that could be found in nature. She found it soothing, so even at home she often spent her time in flower gardens, admiring the patterns of colour and the wonderful aromas. 

At some point, Noine had lost track of time and before she knew it, it was time for the countdown in the square. Quickly packing up her things, she scurried to the square where the festival would truly begin.​


----------



## Olivia (Aug 27, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Phoenix Festival

I made a point to being by myself and not interacting with anyone else because I didn't want to embarrass myself in front of this man, and guess what happens. As I chewed on my small spoon fulls of shaved ice I noticed in the corner of my eye two blondes walking my way. I shut my eyes for a second, almost hoping this had been a dream and all I needed to do was wake up, but before I knew it I could hear a voice ringing around in my head.

 "Well look who it is.  The infamous Man-Stealer of the White's past has caught up to her,  forcing her to dye her hair to avoid being harassed by her previous  escapades. Unfortunately for you I can smell your stench from  Kumogakure!"

Was she really saying all of this in front of this man?! Well of course she would, she would take any opportunity that was given to her to make fun of me! But to say I'm a "man-stealer", and giving such ridiculous reasoning as to why I died my hair! How could I respond to Edie? If I tried being witty back at her then what if the big guy got all defensive towards her? I'd forever be a stain on his mind and then I'd never have a chance on going out on a date with him!

Wait one second, I might be contradicting myself. Was Edie actually...correct for once? If that man was dating Edie, then as much as I'd hate to admit it, my goals would make me the one name she constantly calls me, a man-stealer. The irony of the situation just bolted ten notches but with a women like her I could see it continue even further. However, with that said, her final comment to me seemed a bit mundane, as she admitted:

 "It's been a while, hasn't it?"

Was she trying to be friendly? What purpose would she gain from acting in such a way? Maybe she's trying to impress this man by not being a total bitch. So does this mean she actually has feelings for this man? If so then there's probably no way I can win him over, let alone the fact that it would be morally wrong of me to do something like that. Then again as shinobi we do a lot of things that aren't moral, but that's beside the point!

"How charming, yes it has been a while, Edie. Tell me, how have you been? Also if you don't mind me asking, what brings you here?"

A said almost coyly. I decided it would be best to keep up with her act for now, especially if I didn't want to get on her bad side. The way how she was presenting herself made it seem like we had been friends, but love to poke fun at one another, so I suppose that's how I would have to present myself as well. But there was only one problem, and the only thing that was on my mind.

How would this gain that mans attention? There was almost nothing I could do to make him gain any interest in me, especially with the beautiful Edie Nakano as his date. Especially with the way she carries herself, even in a void she would fill it with her presense, she can not be ignored. But if I were to get his attention I might as well try. If I don't try then I'll never get anywhere. I walked closer to the well built man, giving him a quick glance then turning my attention back to Edie.

"So Edie, aren't you going to introduce your friend to me?"

I figured this would be a good way as any to at least get a name. I stepped a bit closer to him, almost close enough that I could touch him, but I felt that would be a bit weird so I resisted. Regardless I hoped that Edie would eventually leave so the two of us could get better acquainted. I just really hoped he wasn't her boyfriend, or else I would truly be the m-word.
​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2014)

*Phoenix Festival
Ichi Inuzuka*

Missions were rough on the timid kunoichi, and the phoenix festival was the best place for her to finally relax.  Ichi had a very quiet journey to Fuzengakure with her puppies.  Not a single bird or bad thing in sight, she thought that she may have left her bad luck back in Konoha.  The Inuzuka had gotten there the night before, and stayed in a place where she would feel welcome.

The morning comes and the inuzuka prepares her usual lavender sweater over a wrinkled dress shirt with dark slacks.  She ties a purple ribbon on the collars of either of her puppies before leaving.  Her first stop on the list was to sight see all the flowers in town.  That's where her luck slowly began to slip once more.

It started when she was knocked down by people rushing to prepare the village, then fell into a fountain, but the Inuzuka was still so invisible that they hadn't even noticed.

“Just...great.” she pulled herself out of the fountain and began to squeeze out the water from her sweater, Niisan and Shigo bouncing circles around her as she sighed, dripping on the ground, she didn't even bother to change, just allowed her glasses to air dry as she attempted to once again witness the 'Beauty of Fuzengakure's Flowers', wandering once more, hands deep in her pockets.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 27, 2014)

*Taneda*
The Phoenix Festival

_Please, Just Don't Bring Me Down | Part I_

----------​
*A few days prior, before the 2nd Phase...
*
As the start of the Mirror Battles came to a head, a separate, silent battle in the wake of the challenge to combat the great beasts in the Land of Iron came to a conclusion. Though, for the main shareholder, it was simply the beginning.

Taneda lay in a barely sustained stasis before an array of medical ninjas, space left off to the side of his operating room in order for visitors to observe. There were not many, to be fair. The first had been called forth because it had been determined that there was one possible way to make sure the boy could continue to function as a ninja without any serious debilitation.

The Senju Clan.

Senju Takeshi and Hida Yoshitsune loomed over the operating table as the process came to fruition, the deal having been struck behind closed doors as they both watched. "You realize that this is the sort of kid that would actually just say pull the plug, if it wasn't a life he wanted to live, right?" the Hida asked, arms folded in front of his chest despite an otherwise relaxed stance. "Like, seriously. He'll reject this, if he doesn't want to just become some sort of puppet to your Clan. This is crazy."

The Senju next to him did not move immediately as his eyes stayed locked on the genin below, hands clasped behind his back as he stayed still and statuesque at a soldier's parade rest. When he spoke it was clear, concise, and with a bit of flourish. "Like it or not, Hida-san, that choice does not rest in your hands. It belongs to Taneda. It was ours whether or not we agreed with putting forth our resources in order to heal him. But those cells are a Clan secret. Like it or not...if he takes that option, he belongs to the Senju Clan." A sidelong glance at the Hida. "It's not as if you ever took much care of him to begin with, though." The scientist beside him simply smirked that shit eating grin he always did, as if he had a joke on the tip of his tongue that only he would understand.

And eventually Taneda woke up. The process of integrating the artificial arm of Senju cells to his body in place of the arm he lost did wonders, even helping to expel the sarin gas still trapped in pockets. When he first woke up, Takeshi and Yoshitsune were the only two allowed to see him, and they both explained his choices to him, quite simply. The first matter was that he would not be able to continue participation in the current Exams. The damage would need more time to heal naturally, and integrate the cells into his body. There was nothing medical ninjutsu could do to speed the process of melding foreign biological matter into is own local cell system. The second was the most important prospect, which was simply put...the fact that to continue being a ninja, he would immediately have to be adopted into the Senju Clan. Otherwise he would simply lose the arm grafted, and continue on some sort of life support system. 

The young man simply sat motionless as he took in that little detail as well, looking between the two of them. What could possibly be going through his mind at that point in time, really? Thousands of things. What Tenebrae had told him up in the mountains. What he'd thought, on a certain level, all along. All the times he'd spent goofing off in the Hida Clan compound, all the times Yoshitsune...hadn't been there. What he'd thought looking at all of the friends he'd made, allies he'd taken to, who had Clans to turn to. Thinking about his aspirations to rise above that. To become someone without a Clan, without a legacy. Carving that for himself.

And he realized something fairly quickly, into the process. The medical nin pulled the plug on his system. He was going home.

-----------

Intense, harsh training starting with stretches and a light work out routine at 4:30 AM. By 6:30, the family underwent a healing process. Wounds were healed through ninjutsu, and stressed muscles, limbs, and joints are soothed with medical ninjutsu, before they all bathed in the clan's privately owned hot spring. By 7:30 they ate breakfast, consisting of various vegetables, rice, and tea. The tea was a very old recipe, unique to the village of Konohagakure. It had rejuvenating and restorative properties, returning expended energy to the drinker.

Once physical training was finished, the family began mental and technical training, with reading material and calligraphy exercises. After this, they usually had family time, enjoying the company of their loved ones. The current head of the Senju insisted on this. He felt that love for your family was paramount, save for dedication to the Will of Fire. Typically, family time lasted until 11:45, when the family ate a light lunch, which varied on the day, but was always served with miso soup. From here, the family did their own thing, as long as they acted respectably and were home by 16:00 sharp for dinner, which also varied on the day and was served with miso soup.

The Senju clan, like the Uchiha clan has a very traditional district. Sliding paper doors, no shoes on inside, everything made out of, well, wood. When everyone in your family could use wood-based ninjutsu it made renovations incredibly easy. A light breeze washed over Taneda as he moved past all of this, towards Fuzengakure. 

So much to take in at once, for him. The Exams were over for him, and in their place, the expectations of the Senju Clan now rested on his shoulders. He was still a bit dazed by the process. While all his friends and rivals had taken to the Mirror Battles, he'd hung in limbo without any solid ground to stand on. The trip over to Fuzen had been a blur to him, though Takeshi had quickly ironed out his tendency to wear his hair in a mop and also never bother to press his clothes. In their place his hair had been carefully groomed and he was wearing a prim and proper hakama over a kimono bearing the symbol of the Senju.

He'd actually just...left behind his sensei. Why? What had really spurned that? Did he really hang that tightly to the idea of being a ninja? Or had something truly snapped in the back of his mind, pushing him towards...wanting a place to belong?

_"This more regulated lifestyle will certainly take some getting use to..."_ he thought to himself as he scratched at the base of his neck habitually. He stopped though, realizing the arm he was using, and pausing to look at it. It wasn't all that different than his other one, though it did have a faint, green luster to it, a very faint tint that took a bit of looking at to notice.

"So I guess this is who I am now."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2014)

*Phoenix Festival
Ichi Inuzuka
*
Ichi wasn't paying much attention to where she was going, in fact she was in her own thought as she wandered, glancing at each flower she passed.  Her mind had gone to what she was going to have for lunch, her plan for the day, and when she would be back to try more missions.

_'I haven't succeded in a single mission since I became a genin...' _her inner thoughts leaving her to herself for a while, _'I'm not cut out to be a kunoichi.' _she continues watching the puppies between her flower spying.  She stumbles a bit in her stride, but catches herself, exhaling slowly,_ 'I wonder if Kyra has anything new for me to do...The pair need their check up too.' _she lets off an audible sigh as Niisan and Shigo go running around a corner, barking at someone.

She slips as she chases the puppies, falling face-first into the ground at Taneda's feet, glasses sliding across the earth nearby, with the puppies just sitting on the cement next to him.

?S-s-s-so...Oh...I a-apologize sir.? the Inuzuka stutters, sitting up slightly, blindly groping for her spectacles, to see if she knew the person.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 27, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Phoenix Festival

_Please, Just Don't Bring Me Down | Part II_

----------​
Taneda knelt slowly as he watched the clumsy young woman grope around for her glasses, adjusting his own as he stared at her, canting his head once. He slowly slid them into her passing palm as he then helped her up. "We would recommend you consider using other senses to locate your glasses...just your sense of touch and impaired sight will probably make the task much harder."

Taneda was of fairly impressive height, scratching his ivory hair as he seemed to size up Ichi appreciably. "We'd also recommend you take the time to split your attention between flowers and your pathing."

Suddenly, the consistent lessons on mannerisms, his odd habits, and being polite came to mind. Something he'd have to work on, but even after such a short period of time with them, they were solidly ingrained in his mind.

"Oh...and this one is Senju Taneda. Pleased to meet you." He'd then bow to the Inuzuka.


----------



## Laix (Aug 27, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 6*
​ 
"How charming." 
 
Kirisaki closed her eyes with a coy smile. This blonde bimbo hadn't changed _one bit_.
 
 "Yes, it's been a while Edie. Tell me, how have you been? Also if you don't mind me asking, what brings you here?"
 
"_Well..._" Edie hooked her navy blue leather handbag over her arm, simultaneously performing her signature hair flip. "I heard that this Festival is interesting so I arrived with Alisa. I'm representing my very powerful family so this is like purely business and that, you know? Oh wait, you don't because you're poor as shit! Hohohoho!" 
 
This was another example of Edie's 'friendly' sarcasm, cheerfully nudging Kirisaki who stood as stiff as a wall with a confused expression. "Relax Man-Stealer, I'm just kidding!"
 
This was really hard. Right now she just wanted to rip into Kirisaki. There was so many things about her appearance that her inner bitch was aching to dig at! This new hair colour was _not_ doing it for her. It looked over-saturated and her roots needed touching up. Plus there was the fact she was dressed in her kimono way too early. The festival hadn't even officially started yet, and aren't kimono's a night thing? But alas she would have to hold it off. 
 
She was just another hurdle in the path towards Newdie - _"New Edie"_.
 
Kirisaki approached Raiken whom wasn't paying too much attention to the conversation. It was an invasion of space and Edie felt like the enemy had just breached the line. While she had zero romantic interest in Raiken and considered him just a little more than a stranger, seeing the Man-Stealer pounce on the first sign of testosterone instantly activated her defenses.
 
Her mouth opened but immediately shut like a gawping fish. What was supposed to come out was a vicious, poison-laced insult that but Newdie quickly silenced her. She was on the path to forging friendships, first with Kyo and perhaps now with Raiken. It won't be ruined for the sake of some washed up little...
 
"So Edie... Aren't you going to introduce your friend to me?"
 
At that moment, Nakano's suspicions were confirmed.
 
"Raiken."
 
The six foot blonde whom could easily model for a men's fitness magazine extended his sturdy hand with a casual half-smirk that would send any pulses racing. They shook hands before he continued on while Edie watched with a narrowed gaze and folded arms.
 
Nope, no more. Not for a second longer could she stay here.
 
"So uh... I... I'm going to go and... Bye."
 
In an instant the girl was gone, speeding off to the nearest safe-haven leaving just Raiken and Kirisaki. Seeing her run off with puffed cheeks meant his plan had worked, and it took barely any effort at all.
 
Closing the gap between them, he admired her chestnut brown eyes as he shoved his hands back in his pockets.
 
"Thank god she's gone," He revealed, speaking in a husky yet alluring tone. "She's nice but she's a bit full on, you know? Besides, I think I want to get to know you a bit better."
 
While coming off as a complete flirt and a bit of a womanizer, Raiken was anything but. His intentions were obscure but there was definitely a reason for him being here. 
 
He didn't just bump into Edie Nakano in Fuzengakure on purpose, nor did Alisa fail to recognize him by mistake.​


----------



## Olivia (Aug 27, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Phoenix Festival

Her first response actually felt hurtful. I've never been one to have a lot of money, especially when I had believed in the pseudo-church, but I now held some dignity in my wealth. While I wasn't flaunting it like miss air head over here, I wasn't exactly abrasive either. However she probably didn't even know that I was being given money directly from Thalia, who gained large sums of Ryo by completing high ranking missions for both the village and the church of Jashin. All in all, despite her attempts at making a playful jab, it was probably one of the more hurtful things she has said to me.

Despite claiming that she was just kidding I could tell that she wanted to continue, to humiliate me some more. What would she make fun of me next? For wearing a kimono this early? So what! I'd rather avoid changing my clothes in this back-water city they call a village. It's so trampy and ludicrous that I couldn't even fathom the thought. Besides, Thalia forced me in this outfit in the first place, not like I had much of a choice. 

After my quick comment towards the hulking blonde man I could tell that Edie was starting to get flustered, but not necessarily angry with envy. She looked almost shocked that I would even make an advance like this, with her mouth gaping open with no words to respond. Was this truly my chance? Was this something that Edie never anticipated? Despite calling me a man-stealer for so long did she really never think that I would pull a move like this?

A single word came out of his mouth, as if it were a word from god itself. The sound poured through my ears and swirled around in my head, as I stood completely still, absorbing the beautiful moment. His voice echoed inside my head as I contemplated and memorized the name he had told me. An almost stupid smile came across my face as I repeated the name in my head: Raiken. 

Then finally came the moment of truth. We both extended our arms out to one another and we shoke.  I did my best to keep my composure but I'm sure he could tell I was shaking like a leaf. I didn't think I'd be able to even do this much with him, so things were already turning out better than expected. However on Raiken's end he was so calm and quiet, I couldn't tell how he was feeling.

But I could definitely tell how Edie was feeling. Her levels of disgust and unpleasantness must have gone through the roof. She opened her mouth multiple times, trying to find the right words to fill the void she'd open with every movement. Finally she came to a conclusive thought; that she was out of there. She turned away and ran as if she was the Roadrunner, and we were Willy Coyote. 

As I thought back I couldn't possibly imagine a situation like this occurring. Edie Nakano, she is almost like a princess in Konohagakure, with thirsty men falling for her left and right, having a large sum of money due to her father, and a large influence over many people. But most of all had been her prideful and snarky self. To think that this small action could send that women off was simply astounding. Her actions though, confirmed one other thing in my mind.

Edie and Raiken were definitely not dating! I deduced this exciting piece of news through the fact of Edie's reaction. If Raiken were her boyfriend then she would have torn me a new one for the fact that I was "laying the moves" on her boyfriend. Since she ran off in horror, I'd assume, at best, she has a passing crush on this man that isn't all too serious. Since she was willing to leave to scene (probably not to witness any more of our interaction) she must be okay with this outcome in the slightest.

But not in my wildest dreams did I imagine what would happen next. Raiken stepped closer to me, looking directly at my eyes. His stare bore into me, but not like knives penetrating my soul, but a soothing presence that would be there if I needed it. His body movements and reactions showed more proof to me that he wasn't dating Edie, so I was able to completely throw that theory away. All in all, Edie was wrong! I'm no man-stealer because I'm not stealing a man! The large man, putting his hands into his pockets, admitted:

"Thank god she's gone, she's nice but she's a bit full on, you know? Besides, I think I want to get to know you a bit better."

I almost swooned. This couldn't be happening. No, no way. First he admits that he is glad that the princess is gone. I know everyone feels that way about Edie, but someone who seemed to willing to be around her just goes out to admit this. But it's true, spend any length of time with that women and you're just asking for trouble. But that didn't even come close to the second portion fo his sentence. He wanted to get to know me better!

This was a victory for me! I had gotten this man interested in me and it seemed like he wanted to spend more time with me in the future! But wait, what should I do then? I've never been in a situation like this before. I'd be dictating what we should do together, or at least recommend a suggestion. I've never truly been on a date so I have no idea how these things work of if what he's saying even intends if he wants to go on a date with me.

Well what would normal people do? Go to dinner? But maybe that's too formal, especially for a man of his stature. Then again he was with Edie, wait what am I talking about? Despite her roots she might be one of the most informal people I know. We could just go on a stroll, or we could do something else. Oh how could I be so dense! The festival tonight! We can watch the fireworks together and eat dangos together and give eachother chocolate boxes! It would be like a dream come true! 

"~Well if that's the case then...."

My mind blanked. I couldn't think of a single example that crossed my mind. Why was I such an idiot? I was making a fool of myself infront of this amazing man, and there was no way I would get a second chance at going out with this man. No, I had to strike while the pan was hot. I took a deep breath and this time, finished my sentence. 

"How about we go for some coffee?"

I said with a smile. I was confident with my choice. it was still fairly early in the morning and with the long train ride I could really use the coffee. Besides sitting at a table side with this man would make this seem all the more real. But it's not like I could just wait around and go get coffee, I have to entertain this guy for as long as possible. I don't want to lose his interest! I turned to walk towards the closest coffee stand, while clearly addressing the man. 

"As Edie introduced, my name is Kirisaki. My background isn't all that interesting to be honest. I've been raised in Konohagakure for more than half my life, but despite being part of white I don't really care for either the White nor Black faction. I've been a shinobi for a short time which has had its ups and downs. But enough about me! Tell me about yourself, Raiken!"
​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 27, 2014)

Rion 















_The Memories Burn
_​


Everyone else was allowed to go to the festival. Everyone, but me. He kicked a rock with his right foot as it flew off the mountain top and down into the massive rocks below him. The rain coming down hard, his hair becoming matted with the acid filled tears from heaven. He stood there looking out into the vast village of Konoha, he can see lights and lights for as long as the eyes can see.  He turns his head around to look up at the etched faces of the Hokages of the Leaf in there stone set hard features looking down over the village. His eyes begin to well up, he wanted to belong so bad but the elders would not let him. He hung his head in defeat as he tugged at his shirt that covered his chest where his heart was and grasped at the flesh as if to try and create a new distraction of pain somewhere else, but it didn’t work. Why can everyone else have fun?



“It’s not fair…. it’s not fair at all…”


The mountaintop he normally would retreat to when he was hurting was up here with the Hokages of ages past, he felt comfortable here. The stars he can see clearly and the moon bright as ever on some nights. But, this night it’s raining, rain that matches the emotional torment of his life. So young, so hurt. The whispers he hears and not being able to understand what the whispers about him means. Why everyone else gets to live normally and he is always followed by ANBU ninjas. They are looking at him now I bet. He looks at his right hand as the rain begins to drench his hand, the water drops rolling off his hand into the muddy sand below. His face is etched with a painful expression, one of regret, sorrow and confusion all rolled into one. He looks up at the sky and yells at the top of his lungs, as if anyone can really hear him, or even care enough to listen to his nightly screams of teenage anguish. 



“I WILL LEAVE THIS VILLAGE SOMEDAY! YOU CAN’T STOP ME FOREVER!”


The scream echoed out over the valley, as the anger and pain can be heard as he drops to his knees looking on into the distance. The reply he suspected never came. He yells these words but he doesn’t believe them. What are people so scared of? He’s not just a child, he wants to be like the other Genin too. He wants to protect the village but he is just being prevented from doing so. He stands up leaping off the mountain top and landing on the dirt road below him, he stops and looks behind him at the expressionless faces of the past Hokages. 


“Would the hokages of yesteryear do the same thing? Would I be treated the same back then?”


He makes a defeated look on his face and begins walking back down the pathway leading to the village, he should be checking in now before they become angry he missed his curfew. More scolding from the elders, what else is new. His demeanor is one of hate actually.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 27, 2014)

*Marietta/Fuzengakure*

*The Phoenix Festival *

The atmosphere of Fuzengakure, the newer village on the side of Black, was loud with festive joviality that would hit a person no sooner than when they would step foot off of the train and into the village. The station itself was embellished with furbelow across the ceiling, beams and various fixtures of the intermediary place of transportation. A mixture of red and blue hues with a splash of white flowers thrown here and there. A brief respite from the trail of the chunin exams, for all active participants as well as bystanders who came to observe the spectacle, this would be a period of celebration for all from both sides.

“This is their ‘Phoenix Festival’, huh?” A curious tone from Marietta as she walked and observed through the near packed train station. Her attire was particularly simple, nothing more than a long flowing spaghetti strapped dress of deep red with golden embroider. The same familiar red cap with the insignia of ‘M’ directly in the middle of it was her headwear. This was her first excursion to a village in Black since she had arrived in this land. In actuality she probably wouldn’t have even came here in the first place. The mirror battle of the chunin exams had taken place just some days ago so the fatigue of that, coupled with her recuperating injuries from the dragon bout had put her in a rather foul mood. 

But she wanted to come and like always, a nonstop onslaught of begging was more than enough to make Marietta cave. 

_Flashback_
In the nearby infirmary, just after the mirror battle, Marietta sat bandaged up for about the third time since the beginning of that this promotion examination. Her arms folded over another as she sat crossed legged on top of a bed waiting for the okay to be released so she could go home. Her finger tapped alongside the side of her arm as she sat in the silence of the room. Occasionally small murmurs made their way through the door from the doctor outside who she assumed was just chatting up the nurses and going over her condition. 

“I can’t believe my business got out there like that. What kind of spectacle is this?” She sighed gruffly while shaking her head in disbelief. Then a knock at the door at the door caught her attention followed by the voice of Lucia who she ordered to come on in. The young girl dressed in dark blue and emerald green walked with a pep in her step as she trounced into the room with a big smile on her face. 

“They’ll let you leave in a few cugano. Something about, um, checking for cracktures? No, fractures, yes. That’s it. Or was it?” Now totally confused at what she was saying she began to ponder her thoughts while her older relative sighed with a bit of a smirk. If she didn’t already think so then this moment would have been her awaking. She was a lot more dependent on her younger counterpart than she had thought. Because of her she was able to pull through, but there was a nagging question in the back of her mind.

“Lucia…” She began which made the owner of the name immediately perk up.

“Yes, cugano~.” 

“What you said earlier…about tears overlying our hearts or whatever…” Lucia simply shook her head in an over exaggerated manner as she talked. “Where'd you learn that?” 

“Oh? That? That’s easy!” She perked up with the cheesiest grin. “Hisashi told me to tell you that.” She announced with no qualms. The typical waspish features of the foreign girl steadily morph over the course of a few minutes into incredulity as she stared wide eyed at what she just heard. What she said was not readily computing with her mind in the slightest. 

*“WHAT.”* 
_End_

_“Lucia mentioned it was something he told her about a year ago…that boy.”_ It was thought that would plague her mind, but one that wouldn’t stay for long. Next time she saw him she’d plan on asking besides that wasn’t the only thing she needed to talk to him about. 

“Alright a festival. My expectations are set to null and void,, because I already know it won’t be nowhere near as good as back home, but festival! Food! Shows! Omgit’sbeenforeversinceI’vebeentoafestivalI’mjustsoexcitedforsomereason. AHHHHHHHHH.” 

Lucia’s unfocused image sped past Marietta as she ran through the crowds like a cheetah, downing all those in her general vicinity as she ran. The young relative, despite claiming to have no expectations of the festival, was beyond excited for the event as she jumped climbed up walls to get a better look of the decorations, running underneath peoples legs and even jumping on their shoulders before parking herself right beside Marietta. Her attire was virtually identical to her older cousin, swapping out the red for green and a similarly emerald colored bag that draped diagonally across her shoulders. 

“Cugano.” Lucia looked up to Marietta with quizzical stare. “Are phoenixes’ blue? I thought they were like, uh, super rad red or mellow bellow yellow or something, but blue?” The older girl was more than ready to tell her not to think too much about something so trivial, but Lucia had already reached her own conclusion as her face grimaced. 

“Fire your decorators Fuendakure. Shitty.” She proclaimed 

“Watch your mouth and come on.” Marietta scolded as she preceded on ahead and out of the train station. 

“O-Kay!” ​


----------



## Laix (Aug 27, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 7*












​
Edie wasn't sure where she was going at first, she just had to get away. 
 
"Damn that Kirisaki!" 
 
Walking down the street and cursing aloud, Edie was squeezing the sturdy strap on her bag like it was a stress ball. However upon oticing that many of the festival goers amongst the crowds were hearing her outbursts, she switched to mental raging which mostly consisted of hurling profanities at an imaginary Kirisaki that was merely a useful figment of her imagination.
 
Unbeknownst to the infuriated heiress was a certain maid of hers walking towards her, whom was also unaware of the girl's presence. 
 
Wearing a beautiful cream  that combined simplicity with elegance, Alisa wandered the streets of Fuzengakure, using this time of separation from her career to finally have some personal time for herself. 
 
In perhaps ten minutes, she'd been and bought an outfit for the festival alongside a fiery red fish mask, a crimson fan that matched the bow around her waist and a selection of Fuzengakure delicacies including dango, sushi and mochi all cooked with added shichimi - a spice of relation to the red hot chilli pepper and one commonly used during the Phoenix Festival to match the motif of the burning hot Phoenix. All of these things were peeking out of the bucket slung over her arm as she looked around for more things to spend her wages on.
 
 _"Good day Ma'am!" _
 
One of the stall owners called out to Alisa, drawing her attention to the array of masks he had on sale. Most of them suited the Phoenix motif with differing designs of the same animal. There was some variation however, including animals that are usually considered 'fierce' amongst the animal kingdom or have colours that stand with orange and red on the colour wheel. Tigers, lions, dragons - Alisa even spotted a sparkling orange masquerade-like mask depicting a butterfly.
 
"_I see you've already purchased a mask for yourself! The fish is one of the best-sellers this year. It's a shame I never bought any to stock!_"
 
Alisa giggled at the fifty-something man's charming bluntness. Picking up the butterfly mask, she flashed it to the man and asked for a price. Slightly more expensive than what she paid for her own, the maid felt it was worth it given the stunning detail and beauty of the mask. 
 
"I'll be taking this sir! It's truly a beautiful mask, I can't re-"
 
"*Alisa!*"
 
Sharp, sassy and snappy. This was the tone of a certain blonde's voice and it almost frightened the life out of Alisa. As her head turned like clockwork, there was a look of genuine fear in her eyes clouded by the tears.
 
"Y-Yes, Miss Edie...?"
 
"I've been looking for you!"
 
Edie's demeanor suddenly switched, going from pissed princess to relieved rambler.
 
"You will not believe who I saw! Ugh, I will tell you in a minute. For now though you need to come with me to buy a kimono for the Festival! Everyone is dressed up!" The blonde took a step back to admire her maid's attire. At first it was slightly weird seeing the woman who has tended to her since birth not wearing her uniform but soon found herself admiring the colours and design. "Even my maid is dressed for the occasion! This cannot be happening. Come on Alisa!"
 
"Right away, Miss Edie!"
 
Unsurprisingly, Edie hadn't noticed the gift Alisa had just purchased for her, allowing the maid to swiftly slip it in her bucket before following after the spoiled daughter~.
 
For Raiken, things were going much differently. Kirisaki had taken the lead suggesting they go for some coffee. Truth be told, Raiken wasn't the kind of man to drink coffee - he felt it "ruined his insides" and "contradicted his fitness regimes" so stuck strictly to water or milk. He didn't mind following after the swooning girl with his hands shoved in his pockets and a simper on his face.
 
She introduced herself as a girl raised in Konoha but doesn't align herself with either White or Black which he found interesting as it was the first noticeable thing they had in common.
 
"Tell me about yourself, Raiken!" 
 
Her insistence made it hard to just say now. At first he let out a soft laugh, one that reeked of disbelief and unease. He quickly straightened himself out before answering.
 
"I'm from Kumogakure," He replied, swapping a bottle of water for some coins at the stall before tearing the ring off with his teeth. "I'm kinda like you; I don't really align myself with the White or Black either. I'm just a guy." While maintaining eye contact with her he chugged the bottle down, finishing half of it in just a few gulps. 
 
The two eventually managed to find a seat in the nearby food area. It took a few minutes as the Festival was undeniably packed and it was approaching lunch time, meaning they had to wait like vultures for a couple to finish before pouncing. Once seated in the lush, decorated area they began to chat.
 
"So you're friends with Edie, right?" Was asked, perhaps to Kirisaki's disdain. The last thing she probably wanted to do was talk about Edie but Raiken was using this opportunity to fish for information. He was prepared to flirt a bit more, throwing a compliment here and there to soften her up. 
 
There was one thing he was hoping she would reveal, which would either confirm or deny his suspicions. However to go straight in there and ask _that _question would be more than suspicious and potentially blow his cover, so he might end up having to play with this red-head for now.
​


----------



## Hollow (Aug 27, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival
(Currently with Takahashi Ai)​
Yuuko's eyes sparkled at the mention of gourmet food, so Ai really was a princess after all! That was actually kind of cool but Yuuko chose not to open comment, noticing how Ai didn't seem that comfortable after letting her status slip out. It's not something that really mattered much to the younger girl except that maybe she should really tidy up her room before Ai visited. But if Ai wasn't comfortable, Yuuko wouldn't mention anything.

"My big plan for this festival was stuff myself with food until I passed out," Yuuko answered Ai's invitation to go visit every stand of food and soon she found herself being pulled into the stand selling a delicious looking yakitori. She heard as Ai explained her reason for having visited the festival and smiled. 

"Your butler has a good eye then," she commented. "Your Yukata suits you well! But," she added, pulling Ai closer with one hand and lifting the other to partially cover her mouth as if they were conspiring over some great secret. "Don't you think they're rather uncomfortable? I think my feet will be bloody by the end of the night..." 

She laughed and looked ahead so she could order two doses of Yakitori from the stand, handing one to Ai afterwards and grabbing a napkin for herself. That was when she remembered something important from the festival. "Ai!" She called, tugging on the girl's hand. "We need to hurry over to the square, the countdown should be starting soon and I heard there are all sorts of contests after the opening dance," she explained as she slightly quickened her pace. She was looking forward to seeing the dancers.

As Yuuko half dragged Ai behind her, she took notice of a lonely look girl up ahead, she was one of the only ones who wasn't wearing a Yukata but she had a notebook peeking from her pack that seemed to hold beautiful drawings of flowers. "Ai, doesn't that girl look like a nice person? Maybe we should go say hello and make another friend!" 

Ai's last comment hadn't gone unheard for Yuuko who had tried her best to mask her happiness. The festival was going so well, if it kept at it Yuuko would be going home with tons of friends to write at.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 27, 2014)

*Masami*

*The Phoenix Festival *

The streets were filed with an array of stands filled with games and prizes. Among these things were varying kinds of colorful people who bogged the streets of Fuzengakure. Dancers wrapped in the brightest vibrant colors with feathers and intricately designed outfits. Others wore tribal face paint or the very traditional Noh masks with an added spin onto them. Some were painted with ornate designs of shapes or symbols, others either depicted or were in the shape of animals such as lions, tigers and bears, even the occasional fish. Each looked to be crafted with great care, almost life like in their appearance. There was nothing but bustling as people began to intoxicate themselves in the joyful atmosphere, for at the moment, the tension between the two sides was put on the backburner so people could enjoy the thralls of the festival. 

?Hmm, this is quite the occasion. Perhaps this could be what I need to allow myself forgo the unpleasantness that seeks me.? Masami spoke in relaxed eloquent speech as while entering into the main village from the train station. Her steps were graceful as she walked in stride, but at a very slow pace. Her body was wrapped in a very debonair kimono, which is dominantly black, with hand-woven thread balls, known as temari, an orange obi with a red sash tied above it in a boy while the outfit itself was garnished with richly verdant and opulent floral design of mixed colors. 

This elegant kimono contrasted with the normally pink skin of the Senju, that now looked to be near pale while the smoothly continuous hair of deep black was in a hime cut and fell down unconfined near toward her feet. Appearance wise Masami could be defined as someone of a ?ghostly beauty? with the stark contrast of the black and pale skin; however, that wasn?t really the case of it all. While the kunoichi walked the streets taking in the vibrant sights of everything around her, she felt painfully uncomfortable at the moment, a feeling that wouldn?t go away since her run in back with Katashi in the forest of death. 

Since that moment she had been virtually MIA. Unexpectedly and with no warning she dropped out the chunin exams, the shot at her promotion nothing but a lost dream at the moment, as while locking herself into her room for the longest time. Refusing to do anything, even eat for some time, that moment back with Katashi took so much out of her hence the current appearance it was only a mask to cover up just how much a toll it had been on her and how ill she looked. It was only now, after much encouragement from her aunt, Akemi, did she finally decide to come back outside and try to enjoy herself. 

?At least I?m just another face in the crowd today.? She smiled weakly to herself. Fishing into her the sleeve of her kimono Masami brandished the white egg from earlier in the promotions. The egg that was supposed to hatch into an animal that represented you. In her hands, she could still feel the siphon of chakra, but it had yet to hatch after all this time. 

?Young lady, excuse me.? A man called her attention. As looked to the right of her, he was rather elderly with a cracked face full of wrinkles but had a head full of white hair with a matching goatee. The man gave a gummy grin, no teeth in his mouth whatsoever, which caused a slight chuckle to come from her as she approached the stand. It was filled with mask, theatrical masks, very different from the colorful painted up ones of animals or shapes. 

?Oh-hohohoho. A bit down in the dumps young lady?? He spoke suddenly which caught her off guard.

_?He can tell??_ Masami thought. ?Is it?that easy to see, ser?? She questioned. The old man simply laughed again before shaking his hand to dismiss the notation.

?No-hohoho, not at all, but these eyes, frail they have gotten, have always been able to see a troubled soul you see. Which is why I called you over?? He began to explain much to Masami curiosity. ?Might I convince you in taking one of my masks?? He gestured behind him. There were a large variety of them. All different styles and colors, with painted designs similar to face paint and as Masami noted before these masks were more masquerade style than those that were being sold by the other vendors. Regardless of all that the Senju princess wasn?t really interested in wearing a mask at all really.

?I?m sorry, ser, but I?ll have to decline. If you?ll excuse me?? But before she could walk away he asked her stop once again. 

?But don?t you want the pain to go away, young one?? His words reverberated inside her mind while she turned back to look at him out the corner of her eye. That feeling of unease began to swim through her body once again. Did he know? Is that why he had called her over here? 

?Do not worry, young one, just listen to what I have to say? I mean no harm. Oh-hohoho.? Masami wasn?t exactly to sure, yet she wasn?t getting a bad vibe from him so maybe she should indulge him just a bit?

?I?m listening ser?? Her answer was enough to make him smile. 

?The pain of life is unbearable at times, indeed, I know all too well for I lived a long time. There are varying factors and circumstances, but let?s us skip all the dramatics young one, oh-hoho.? Slowly he turned his back as he walked toward the back of his small stand and picked a mask hanging off the wall. ?One the trails of life become too tough and unbearable we, as humans, are prone to break. It?s inevitable, for no matter our training, there?s only so much our flesh bodies can take.? His tone was surprisingly somber as he returned to counter with mask in hand. 

?We cry, we hate, we blame others, we used to them hide our own insecurities, all of these are the problems of life we face, too much for one person wouldn?t you say? Oh-hohoho.? Masami carefully approached the counter with a watchful gaze. Just what was he getting at?

?Excuse my curtfulness, if you would, but is there a point to this ser?? The grin on his face only seem to widen even more.

?Oh, young one, yes. You see once the problems can longer be contained that is when the realization comes that ?no one man can handle all of this? and as such a fa?ade to handle the trails of life hardships is born.? The elder man slid the mask across his countertop toward the genin across from him. The mask itself was a brilliant white, whiter than the pale flesh that was her skin at the moment. When she picked it up it felt like silk in her hands, so smooth, and was designed with a huge cheshire smile that stretched from left to right. 

?Young man?? His words was enough to make Masami?s heart stop as he looked at him. So he did know. ?I believe a frown doesn?t fit you in the slightest. I believe that you and I are alike in that?? The man?s wrinkled face rose as his cheeks expanded to increase the size of his grin. 

?A smile is our fa?ade for life?s problems.? 

In this encounter, the Senju was taken by surprise, unable to think of a comeback to the man?s words. As he stood and looked from this elder down to the mask in his hands, in order to compute what he was telling him, in the background an outline of black crimson eyes looked upon figure of the genin before simply vanishing among the growing crowd of the Phoenix Festival.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
 PHOENIX FESTIVAL, PART II
 
 _ Fuzengakure_
 
________________________
​ 
The group arrived in Fuzengakure at the crack of 8 AM - surprisingly on time for public transportation - and were greeted instantly with the fluorescent yet subdued excitement and anticipation for the Phoenix Festival which was to begin later in the day. By this point, a huge swarm of tourists and natives of the urban sprawl alike had gathered around the metal entrance of Fuzen. This marked the third time Ren had visited the city now, but it looked like an almost completely different landscape; last time, the sky was dyed with the radiation of bright neon lights. This time, the whole city was cast in a wide spectrum. Seas of green, blue, orange and other colours flooded the streets and the alluring aroma of perfume and food lingered in the air. A little bit _too_ bright, in Ren's opinion, but this _was_ a festival. Obnoxiously loud colours were almost obligatory. 

"I'm going to go buy a yukata somewhere. I know a place nearby, but it might be a little bit too pricey for you guys," Ren said. It was a luxury kimono store down the streets, which he'd taken the opportunity to look up on his lighthouse on the train journey here, but he was doubtful Yukino, Izumi or Makoto would be able to go and afford anything there. He had, after all, recently come across a lot of money. God, it felt good being rich. 

"Perhaps we should split up to cover more ground with the activities. We can meet back here at the start of the evening." Yukino suggested. 

"That sounds like a good plan," Izumi nodded in agreement.

"Well... I really wanted to check out the stalls and stuff with you guys, but this might be better." Makoto's voice was a little bit disappointed and crestfallen, having expected a group outing. 

***​
As he examined Fuzengakure in detail, not by choice mind you, Ren found himself reminded of a scene from a movie he'd watched recently. _The Sage of Tanzaku_, where the actor Roku Roshi started dancing around with all those village people and other assorted poor people. Needless to say, Ren did not like the film. He wondered if Kyo Minami, the boy who he saw on footage with Edie Nakano a few times, ever took the time to dance with the natives of Fuzen. Probably not, if he was honest. Still, it was something to keep him thinking and amused as he walked through the streets, clouded by dark thoughts of why he came here and whether or not suicide may have been a better option as children sporadically bumped into him.

Around twenty minutes later, he arrived at the yukata shop. A humble yet elegant looking abode which radiated class, yet without feeling ostentatious or pretentious like Chō Chō's. Then, his ears perked up as the familiar voice of Edie Nakano faded into his hearing. If he could compare it to anything, he might have compared it to a sixth sense animals developed when they sensed people approaching. Much like a very advanced, intelligent and less furry version of a cat. Regardless, he turned around, loosening his hand on the door handle. He might as well greet them, right? 

"Yukata shopping, Nakano?" he asked, with his best attempt at suppressing any condescending overtures in his voice. He reckoned he did a good job.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Phoenix Festival I
That’s Probably The Best Hiding Spot*



“I don’t wanna!”

“Too bad!!!”​

Just like that Zell’s companion had kicked him through a window, out of the train cart, and onto the platform.  It was as unceremonious as the way he been woken up this morning. This same rosy haired she-demon used her monstrous strength to literally whip him out of bed and into the shower. No good morning, no coffee, no tea, just a very silent get your shit together we’re going somewhere. It wasn’t until they got to the train station that Zell even knew they were going to Fuzenkagure and even then it wasn’t until he started noticing all the different kimonos and yukata that the two of them were going to the Phoenix Festival. Having never been off of Spoon Island it would be his first time in Fuzen. The country wasn’t very old and Zell never really had an interest in much relating to the Black. That side of the Shinobi World was an insulated dark cloud, but he did remember flicking through a book and seeing the Phoenix Festival mentioned. It had a cool name so of course he remembered it. Still none of that meant he actually wanted to go. 

Despite losing the Mirror Battle he had scored high enough marks in the other parts of the exam to move onto the last stage. For once Zell actually wanted to train so he would be ready, he also needed more practice with the use of his powers. The Mist Gate was still a work in progress and frankly he needed more repetitions against a human sized opponent. This was the impetus for him being kicked through a window like Marty Jannetty at a barbershop. The young master of flowjutsu picked himself up dusting off glass and other various tumult before fixing his collar. He proceeded to strain and crane his neck cracking it, a look of ire aimed at his escort after he was finally done.  This was not how he wanted to spend his time whatsoever but Tenshi was unrelenting.

“Come on Zellous if we’re not fast we’ll miss the begi….” ​
Her voice trailed off, as she went pale as if she had seen a ghost. I turned around to see what she was looking at to see the unfamiliar face of a beautiful statuesque woman with dark hair. The entire platform evaporated into nothingness as his vision tunneled in on the mystery lady. She was wearing the night’s shade, a dark kimono, and her red eyes, more so than the symmetry of her face, it was those red eyes piercing and strong. This woman’s beauty wasn’t just in appearance it was in the austere air around her, there was a discipline and danger to her that was intriguing. Zell had felt an attraction to just about any pretty girl he had ever seen but this one was different, he felt like there was a force pulling him to her that he nor I could probably articulate. 

“Watch it!!!”​
A surly commuter yelled shaking their fist at Zell as the young genin was snapped out of his fugue infatuation. This caused the entire bustling platform to snap back into view. As Tenshi came out of her state of breathlessness Zell had now gone rigid as if he had seen a ghost, and in a manner of speaking he had. Escorting the dark haired enigma was a girl with apricot tinged locks and a matching kimono to boot. Zell immediately threw himself to the ground sliding underneath Tenshi’s skirt and hiding behind her. His nose dripped crimson as he caught a glimpse of her fuchsia undergarments in his haste. The boy who had earned the moniker, ‘Hound of Justice’, was reduced to a pup as he clutched his knees to his chest and tried to make himself as small as possible. He hoped against hope that she didn’t see him or even worse see him try to hide from her. Tenshi was a bit miffed at the indignity the boy enacted upon her but she knew it wasn’t on purpose and she now knew that she had other business to attend to.

“Zellous I’m going to forgive you for what you did, but if you don’t get up I’m going to have to punch you in the face. I know you’re afraid of girls and all but you should probably be more afraid of the Jounin level shinobi.”​
Nodding the boy got to his feet spinning around and taking a look at the crowd members in closest proximity to him to make sure Kirisaki and her friend were gone. But was that really the thing he should be asking himself? 

“Not trying to press my luck but why did you look so rattled seeing that woman with Kirisaki, do you know her?”​
Tenshi gave me a stern look, it was different from the typical ‘I’m gonna kick your ass’ steely gaze she would give me when she got upset with me. This was much more serious like a mother scolding a child…

“You are not to go near that woman or that girl. I mean it Zellous, no matter what you need to stay away from them now. It’s not safe for you.”​
Zell wanted to say something to the effect that Tenshi was the one who brought him here, but the grave articulation of her warning made him think otherwise than to question her. The buxom Jounin could sense the boys confusion and responded in kind…

“You have been through a lot the past few days. I know I tend to nag you about taking the Exams seriously and the minute you do I’ve changed my tune, but this is what myself and Jericho think is best for you.  If you overtrain and fail at the end you probably won’t forgive yourself. You need to trust me, Zellous, you need this break more than anybody left in the exams.”​
The argent haired adolescent simply nodded taking heed of his older friend’s warning and her advice. A somewhat rare smile found itself adorning his lips.

“You know Tenshi I don’t say it often but I really am lucky to have you looking out for me. I really do appreciate it. I know you have stuff to take care of so I’ll go explore Fuzenkagure and take in the sights. No clue what this festival is about so maybe I should learn.”​
With a quick bow The Hound of Justice started toward greater Fuzenkagure, leaving Tenshi alone. Her gaze trained on the direction of where she last saw Kirisaki and her companion.

_“I don’t know who that woman was but I know that I have to keep her as far away from him as possible.”_​


----------



## Kei (Aug 27, 2014)

_
[Main Arc]
[Mermaids Feet]_​

Kei wished she could believe in herself like other people believed in her. She wished it was like a magical switch she could just turn on and off. Where she can be brimming in confidence with any choice she makes in life, because that would truthfully be nice. The switch would be on 24/7, she would wake up with new found confidence and she would be able to say what was on her mind if she believed in the words she told herself and listened to others. However, it wasn?t anything like that, and in reality it was very difficult. 

She didn?t even believe in her ability to read a map, let alone having self-confidences in her actions. Kei looked down at the map that Yomi had put in her folder, it circled all the places she had to go to and little initials of the person she was going to meet.  The first one that Kei deemed herself closest to was Amber, because there was no way Kei could get going completely straight wrong. 

?Excuse me, is anyone home?? She knocked on the door, the place was called Feathers, and it was the only bdsm business in the whole red light district. It took a lot to get a license to run anything in the red light district, and it was worse for those businesses that were considered risk. Kei stepped back as she heard the door unlock and was greeted by a dark skin woman. She smiled when she saw Kei standing there like she was about to get hit by a car. 

​
?Oh hello, business is closed right about now, but I don?t mind signing you in for a meeting.?  She had the warmest smile as if Kei had asked her to make a pie. 

Though Kei shook her head, ?Um?No, my name is Kei Sili, and Madam Yomi had made an appointment for me to meet you.? Kei explained, the older woman looked around for a minute and then smiled.

?Ah! You are Yomi?s girl.? She laughed before ushering Kei inside, ?My name is Amber, please excuse my mess. I haven?t got the chance to clean up.?

Kei heart sunk to the very bottom of her gut. She was going to see some things she didn?t need to like whips and chains. Maybe a bit of blood or someone dressed up in one of those leather suits being ushered around like a dog. As Kei stepped inside she forced herself not to faint, but once she looked around it was white. Everything was a blinding white with a dash of yellow. There was flower pots decorated everywhere, with many different flowers of all shapes and sizes. 

??.Beautiful?.? Kei couldn?t help but voice, but then she heard a slight chuckle as the door had closed behind them. 

?You were expecting something different weren?t you? Like the whole dungeon set up.? Amber asked as she began to walk towards a different room, Kei followed suit, ?Don?t worry I get that a lot, but that doesn?t scream me.?

Amber sat down and Kei sat across from her at a long table, it felt more like a home then a business. 

?So did Yomi tell you why you were here?? Amber asked and Kei politely shook her head, ?Well what you think about a ruler who doesn?t know their people??

Kei cocked her head to the side, ?Wouldn?t that cause problems?? 

?Yes?.It would. The disconnect between ruler and their people never result in anything good.  So that is why you are here.?

?Yomi is looking forward to you taking her place someday.?


----------



## Laix (Aug 27, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 8*

"*No!* This won't do!"

"Not that either."

"Ew, purple? At a festival? That's celebrating something that's red? Claaaaaaa-shing."

"Green, blue or red Alisa. What's so hard to get with these people!? She brought me pink. Do I look like some pathetic man-stealer!?"

"Get that out of my sight. Oh god, I can feel that protein shake coming up..."

"_Orange?_ I'm sorry my flat chest, badly-dyed hair and blank face must've confused you for Kirisaki! Go and find me something navy."

"Yellow? Bye I'm done."
 
Another store exited, another disappointment on her shoulders. 

Edie slammed the shop door behind her, disgruntling the attendants who were mostly glad the wealthy heiress was gone even if they potentially lost thousands in sales. She was now moving on to the eighth store on her hunt for something appropriate to wear. Trotting right behind her in a cream vanilla kimono was Alisa, who was riding so high on the euphoria from the Festival that Edie could quite literally spit at her and she would still be wearing her grin.

"Yukata shopping, Nakano?"

The maid couldn't help but consider just how many people had called out to Edie in the twenty minutes or so they've been in Fuzengakure since stepping off the train. Judging by what she said of Kirisaki during her ramblings, not many of these meetings were positive. The tall mysterious blonde, the mystery red-head whom assisted Edie during the Chūnin Exams and is almost certainly from the family responsible for this Festival are the first to come to mind. Then there was the sweet shrine maiden that Edie refers too as 'Miss Sociopath' and the girl she just finished rambling about, Kirisaki Shinkō. 

That made four.

So who was the fifth?

"Actually I'm shopping for a kimono," The heiress corrected, slinging her Nulberry handbag over her petite shoulders. 

"Yukatas are for males. For someone who is always going on about how 'smart' he is and pretending he's better than everyone else, you're pretty stupid."

It was Ren Houki, the boy who Alisa remembers accompanying Edie on her rescue mission. At first she flashed a warm, greeting smile at the boy before her master's words actually registered with her.

She swiftly nudged the girl, hissing to her: "Remember! Newdie! Don't forget about Newdie!"

Realising her maid was right, she let out an exasperated sigh before managing a somewhat polite half-bow. 

"F-For... Forgive.... Forget what I said," She muttered, giving up on attempting to say a certain two word phrase. 

With grit teeth and watering eyes, she walked towards the entrance of the designer Festival wear store and wrapped her hand around the gold handle.

 "If you'll excuse me, I need to go shopping."

"Newdie!" Alisa whispered with her hands cupped around her mouth, although loud enough for both Edie and Ren to hear. Rolling her eyes, Nakano stopped once again and turned to face Ren.

She reached into her handbag and pulled out a wet wipe, preceding to wrap it around her right hand like a makeshift glove. Edie then extended her hand for a handshake, as a gesture of "good faith".

"It's a pleasure to see you again... Ren."​


----------



## Kei (Aug 27, 2014)

_
[Main Arc]
[Mermaids Feet]_​


Kei laughed and she laughed hard. If this was a joke then it was funniest joke that she heard in a while. Funnier than the one she heard about the bird and the bar. Though this was rivaling that joke by far, to the point that Kei had tears coming out of her eyes.  She wiped her tears as Amber passed her a cup of tea, and as the hot steam tickled her nose she let out a giggle. Kei sipped the tea and placed it back down. 

?It wasn?t a joke Kei Sili.? Amber said dropping in a few spoon full of sugar, ?She said she saw something in you brighter than any star and so when she leaves this world. Yomi wants to make you into a person that is able to run this section of Fuzenkagure and then some.?

Amber leaned forward as she placed the cup to her mouth, ?She sees potential in you Kei. The way she talks about you reminds me of a grandmother doting over her grandchild.? 

Kei didn?t know if she was supposed to be creep out or flattered. A woman like Yomi doting over her when Kei barely even knew her for a month was something a bit worrying.  Though Kei didn?t voice her concerns, nor did she let that skewer her vision of Yomi.  The older woman seemed to have a ruler?s aura, and saying no to her was like saying no to a Queen. 

?Yomi is a very selfish woman, but she always meant it in a good way.? Kei looked up at Amber who just looked at Kei, ?I hope I see more of you around. I hope my occupation doesn?t scare you.?

Kei quickly shook her head, ?No?It really doesn?t!? Amber smirked as if she could tell that Kei was lying and leaned back in her chair.

?It scares many people, because the way it?s painted. Only sick twisted people are able to enjoy being tied up and gagged. And only sick people are enjoying inflicting pain, but it?s not like that at all.? 

Kei watched as Amber smiled warmly, ?It?s about people coming together in the most epic form of trust. Not only to just bare skin to each other, but bare hearts.  Submission is not taken, it is given.?  

Kei fingers played around the rims of her cup. She felt inexperienced about this lesson and it was because of her own greenish behind the ear. 

?You are a virgin Kei?? Amber asked and Kei shot up like a bullet, her face flushed and she began to stammer a bunch of incoherent words, ?It?s okay, it?s not a bad thing.?

Kei sat back down and stared into her cup, she couldn?t bare look up at Amber, ?Why did you have to ask?? She wondered before looking up and receiving a wide grin from Amber. 

?It?s was just a feeling.? Amber laughed, ?Its part of the job, you know.  You can tell who?s inexperienced and whose not. And since my job is a big risk, I have to make sure I don?t get an idiot that accidently get themselves hurt because of being too gung ho.?   

Kei giggled at the thought of someone rushing into things?

?It must be hard for you.? Kei ended up saying, her voice warm and soft. ?Being judged for what you do??

?Sometimes it really is and then sometimes it?s the best feeling of the world when I see someone unlock a part of themselves that they didn?t know before.? Amber nodded, ?The world isn?t separated by doms and subs, but more so from people who practice bdsm and those who don?t.?

?Ah?.?

That was all she could say about that. She didn?t really know anything about that lifestyle, but Kei knew better not to judge. Though how could she, the woman in front of her was so nice. She had gotten enthusiastic about talking about the thing she loved and when she smiled, Kei felt in ease.  There was about the red light district she didn?t know, but getting to know Amber was one of them. Then it didn?t seem to hard now.

Kei looked up at the clock, ?Oh I have to go.?  Kei got up and pushed the chair back under the table, ?It was nice meeting you.?

?Same! If you ever want to try a little bit of bondage then please don?t hesitate to come here.?

Kei face flushed before leaving Feathers.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 27, 2014)

Kukiko
The Phoenix Festival - Arrival​
Kukiko sits at the edge of the carriage looking onwards to the village known as Fuzen, that would one day come under the management of Kyo. It was a city like no other that much was true, but such could be expected from a village built up on the foundations of countless others. not that it was a bad thing such political scenes were often the perfect place to make a statement, statements to out do all others. No one could debate the protential Fuzen held was considerable interest to both nations however, that could be as much a disadvanatge as it was a advantage.

Her thoughts are brought out of the future and into the present as the coachmen raised the question, "I trust you have the nessessary finances to fund this little trip from Konoha?" Kukiko placed her elbows firmly on her knees as she looked down at him, "I told you payment will be given to you with my safe delivery to my family. That is the verbal contract we agreed upon and that is exactly how it will go, you transported me this far why stop now?"

"The question was merely as to confirm the agreement as we are nearing our destination."He states back looking up at her before she shook her head.

Kukiko hops down from the coach landing she came into sight of her father giving her pause of hestitation, she often felt intimidated by his pressence unlike what she had told Ai he was one of the many members of Kirigakure you would not want to encounter fueled by a innate instinct he seemed focused upon the sole objective of the clans existance - defeating the Minami clan.

She bows her head instinctively as his shadow loomed over her, taking a moment to composure herself and bring her eyes to meet him. dressed in a simple white robe with blue tribal designs woven into the fabric and various bits of golden and sapphire jewelry the ground at his feet seeming to turn into frost as he remained stationary infront of his daughter. "I trust the trip proved to be fruitful?"Is asked in a monotone voice.

Kukiko nods before saying in response, "If by fruitful you mean I spent my days wasting away infront of television screen and trailing Kyo... yes. I did have a distraction however..." Looking over her shoulder to the carriage with her brother jumping out and waving. "DAD!"

"Hmm... It's of only minor inconvience besides he might be you're replacement if you prove to be incapable of performing your duties. I suspect he studied harder than you anyway, given your recent actions. I hope you're dicussion with the prince helped serve to gather information."He asks his eyes seeming to pierce into her as her eyes widen. How could she be so stupid of course her father would of hired someone to keep an eye on everything she did during the exams. "Why look so concerned, I am honestly glad you took it upon yourself to confront him before now."

"Ahem."The coachdriver speaks up trying to draw attention to himself away from his clients. "Sorry for interupting you sir Izo but I was assured payment would be made upon her safe arrival and well I need to return to Konohagakure in order to retrieve further clients."

Izo sighed raising his hand into the air and waving over his assistant with the payment. Handing it over the transaction was completed and the coach driver was off. Turning around he asks, "Would you both come inside, we must prepare for the true meaning of this festival."

Kukiko nods walking forward before she comes to a halt eyes widening as a small explosion was heard in the distance. A smirk forming across her fathers face as he stopped and looked over his shoulder at her, "He said 50 ryo, that's about the same price as a couple of explosives."

She glared back at him this is exactly what she didn't want to become, and he was all she needed to remind herself of that. Maybe she lied to herself in Konoha, home was hardly the place she wanted to be but she couldn't stand toe to toe with any of the elders nor her father so for now she had to do pretty much everything he said without question or risk him killing her. It wouldn't take much to make him disown her.

She headed inside following in her fathers footsteps remaining silent as her brother brushed past her running on ahead of them without a concern in the world. He was far more comfortable with her fathers actions, unsurprisingly so he kept him outside the academy and trained him personally, thankfully his personality hadn't changed too much from when he was younger.

Kukiko then asks as they approached what would be her room for the next few days, "I suspect I am to remain inside until the festival begins? House arrest as always."

"Hardly, I'm not concerned what you do with yourself providing you maintain the clans apperance outside these walls. We are guests here and should enjoy as much as Fuzen has to offer, much like we would do the same for the Minami clan. If we never appeared outside the walls people may suspect something is wrong as such I am encouraging you to go out and enjoy yourself. However, remember your real purpose to being here is, it would be wise to not disapoint us."

"I do not intend to disapoint you or the elders father infact I am hopeful."Kukiko responded

"I am off to a meeting, I do expect you will be back before then."Is stated and Kukiko nodded bowing her head as he left her outside the room. She sighs with relief once he was out of sight and openned the door settling in. "That could of gone so much more worse..."


----------



## Kei (Aug 27, 2014)

_
[Main Arc]
[Mermaids Feet]​_


The next person on the list was Rain. He was the youngest out of all the people she had to meet, but at the same time. The little note left behind for her was simply ?be careful?. Kei smiled weakly as she thought about the people of the red light district was filled with characters that made this place a bit interesting. There was Yomi and Luz, Kei didn?t really know what they did, but they did help Yomi out a lot in their spare time. Amber was the runner of Feather, a bdsm place, with the smile of an angel. 

Once arriving at Dover, Rain?s place of business Kei held high hopes for being surprised, and once she turned the unlocked door. She truthfully was?.Surprised?

It was nothing like Feather?.

Where Feather was white and filled with light and life, Dove was dark and there wasn?t a window for days.  There was only darkness and the unnatural glow of red florescent lights. 

?If you are coming in, come in, but either way shut the damn door.? A voiced called out to her causing Kei to jump inside and closed the door behind her.  Kei looked around, it was like a nightmare, and in truth Kei didn?t want to leave the safety of the door. Though she heard footstep coming from the dark corner of the room, and she was greeted with red eyes and dark sockets. 

?Ah?? Kei tried to say hi, but it got caught in her throat, ?Ah??

The man smiled as he neared her, ?You are a cutie?? He said as he took her hand and interlaced their fingers together, ?And you are soft??

He being up so close made her realize that he had piercings everywhere. From his nose to his ear, and when he talked there was one right there on his tongue.  There was like five in his ear and his hair was cut weirdly, but Kei could only make soft squeaks as the man closed in on her. He passed her face and she could almost hear a soft grunt.

?No piercings?? He asked her as he pulled away from her, she shook her head, and he smiled at her, ?You want me to be your first? I can mark your body like no other man.?

He flicked his tongue at her and Kei felt the whole room had suddenly got hot. Kei grasped at the door but her aiming sucked because she was looking and soon she felt herself in the arms of the pierced devil looking man. 

?Don?t want to fall now do we?? He asked her, ?I haven?t even done anything yet and you are tripping all over yourself.?

?Rain?.?? Kei let the name slip out as the heat began to pool up all around her, she heard a small chuckled escape his lips. 

​
?Yep that my name sweetie, please don?t wear it out before we even get to bed.?

Kei eyes widen and forcing her hands between their chests, before she gave a slight push giving her a bit of space.

?My name is Kei Sili, and I?m here because Yomi sent me.?

Rain looked at her for a minute and Kei wondered if he got the idea through her head that she was strictly here for business and nothing else. He cocked his head a bit and gave her a blank stare before Kei felt his thumb on her lower back. Kei shivered as he begun to apply pressure over her back with his thumb, and then with one great squeeze Kei released a sound that was foreign to her. It was so loud that she had to cover her own mouth?.

Before she passed out?.


----------



## XxTsukasa (Aug 27, 2014)

*Noine Kamui​
Phoenix Festival 
An Eternity Alone - Part 2*​
Walking through the village square, Noine could see children playing games, while the adults and younger shinobi ate or looked at some of the pretty trinkets that the villagers had worked hard to make. She continued to walk through the village, quickly sketching food items; mostly sweets.

After walking past several stalls full of goods, Noine saw a group of shinobi her age leaving the square in the direction of the village shrine. Curious, she followed them, watched as they said their prayers and departed, and then approached the shrine on her own. In the traditional style, Noine began to pray to the gods, hoping that they would hear her. 

_"Please allow me to make friends......"_ Noine said in her prayer, but she shook her head rapidly and decided to say something different. 

_"If war were to break out between nations, that would mean my peaceful life in Konohagakure would be disturbed....I don't want that for myself or anyone else in my village...so please, please help me find a way to re-unite the shinobi...." 
_
Naive as it was to think that such a prayer would ever work in her lifetime, she still wanted to keep her precious village safe. She might be indifferent to the shinobi in Konohagakure, but she knew all to well the pain of feeling lost and alone, and she didn't want anyone else in her village to suffer that way. The peace that had been kept for over a century was crumbling, and she was afraid of what might happen if everything finally did break apart. 

Letting out a sigh, Noine turned away from the shrine and began to walk back toward the village. She remembered hearing someone in the village mention a stall that was selling 'Choco Banana', and she absolutely had to have some. It was one of her favourites after all. 

​
Noine wandered the village for a few minutes searching for the stall. When she finally did find it, she was approached by two girls, one of whom she recalled seeing a few times around Konoha, and the other she had never seen before. Unsure if she should greet them or run away, Noine simply stood there looking at them, the appearance on her face comparable to a deer in headlights.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
 PHOENIX FESTIVAL, PART III
 
 _ Fuzengakure_
 
________________________
​ 
Edie Nakano was a curious person. At a moment's notice she went from attempting to correct Ren, albeit failing miserably in the process, to suddenly attempting to be amicable, albeit _still_ failing miserably in the process. He'd spent a good forty five minutes in a city which looked like the regurgitated mess of a rainbow, and this was maybe the most depressing thing he'd seen today. Ren would have just chalked it up to bipolar disorder, if he didn't know better or hadn't just seen Alisa mutter what look like some sort of bizarre codeword to her.

Ren sighed. The way he did when he was exasperated by something. "You can save the pleasantries for people dumb enough to believe it, Nakano," he rolled his electric blue eyes. Benevolence, he thought, was a very stupid venture for very stupid people. Good people like Makoto. This was a festival, though; as pointless as he found it, letting the little heiress be herself was probably far more comfortable for him _and_ her than the bizarre mess of entitlement and etiquette she was attempting to use. 

He slid over to another row, surveying up his available options. Everything seemed horrifically bright. Yellows, oranges, purples, violets. Was there no blue? It probably wasn't hard for anyone to guess, but blue was Ren's favourite colour. It was nice and calm; not too loud or hard to match with other things. Beside that, it went along with his eyes and the tint of blue in his hair. "Does this shop only sell in fifty shades of ugly?" he muttered aloud. 

"Excuse me?" a nearby worker asked, turning around. A small looking woman, with brown hair done in what looked to be a perm, dressed in an bright yellow kimono with floral patterns on. She looked kind of dumb, in Ren's opinion. "Can I help you, sir?" she asked through gritted teeth, doing her best to veil animosity in her voice.

She did not do a very successful job. 

Ren clasped his hands, pleased at this opportunity. "Ah, yes. I was looking for a yukata which wasn't made in an ugly colour. Do you have one of those?" he smiled politely. 

A pause flowed. "I'm not sure what you mean," the worker said, her voice strained with irritation and her professional smile beginning to crumble. 

"I didn't think this was a hard request to process. I would like a yukata which looks good. Does your store have one?" he repeated, slowly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2014)

*Phoenix Festival
Ichi Inuzuka's greatest challenge...Social interaction.*

The Inuzuka just squeaks as she got helped to her feet, setting her glasses on her face, her voice began to stumble, “I-I-I-Inuzuka Ichi.” she says in a short manner, “Niisan, a-and Shigo.” she points to either puppy, then bows at the waist.  “P-pleasure to meet your a-a-acquaintance...erm...S-sorry about th-them.” she avoids eye contact with the man, squirming gently in her spot, not wanting to seem rude, or dismiss the man.  She straightens, pointing at a white flower, “Th-that looks like your hair.”  She felt like an idiot.

She always screws this up, every time.  This is no different.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 27, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> *Shinohara Yuuko*
> Phoenix Festival
> (Currently with Takahashi Ai)​
> Yuuko's eyes sparkled at the mention of gourmet food, so Ai really was a princess after all! That was actually kind of cool but Yuuko chose not to open comment, noticing how Ai didn't seem that comfortable after letting her status slip out. It's not something that really mattered much to the younger girl except that maybe she should really tidy up her room before Ai visited. But if Ai wasn't comfortable, Yuuko wouldn't mention anything.
> ...



*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi

~Phoenix Festival~

Ai smiled as she heard the girl's compliments, her face also flushed feeling very warm as it turned bright red. She wasn't used to people complimenting her, especially not someone like Yuuko. She too liked the yukata Sosetsu picked out, but was afraid it was a little too much. And feeling it praised by Yuuko made her feel very good, and she'd definitely tell Sosetsu about it. At her comment on Ai giggled and looked down to her obi, and back up to Yuuko as she covered her mouth, and smiled. 

"They aren't so bad when you're used to them, plus your yukata is really cute!"

Ai gracefully accepted the yakitori, raising it to her mouth as she took a few nibbles from it before Yuuko pulled her along behind her. Contests, and dancing sounded fun, though she had never danced before, and was starting to feel quite conscious of herself, and what people would think of her while she danced. But before she could delve too deeply into that thought she heard Yuuko mention a girl, and Ai tried to see who she was talking about. Eventually she saw the girl who looked quite lonely, and nodded to Yuuko as they slowly approached the girl.

"Is that what I look like all of the time?"

Ai softly muttered under her breath hoping Yuuko didn't hear her. Ai knew what it felt like to be in the situation the girl they were walking towards was in, and it wasn't a good feeling at all so she hoped she could help the girl along with Yuuko, who definitely would be better at consoling the girl since she was the sweet, and unassuming one of the two.

Ai after seeing the girl act as she would if someone strange approached her swallowed her inhibitions about strangers, and decided to put on her best smile, and bow before the girl, before standing straight and introducing herself.

"I am Ai, and this is my friend Yuuko."

Ai was surprisingly upbeat, and charismatic all of a sudden. Maybe it was the appearance of these two girls, and how they didn't seem to mean anyone harm that calmed Ai down, and caused her to come out of her shell more than she usually would have.

"If you want, you can come with us. We'd be happy to have more company."

Ai didn't feel like herself any more, she usually would be fleeing from these people, but she only wanted to play with them, and enjoy all of the festival food now.

"What's your name?"


The girl with her scarlet eyes set on the silent girl looked back to Yuuko, and motioned for her to say something.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 27, 2014)

*Taneda*
Konohagakure Training Grounds

Interim to the Chūnin Exams: Intelligence & Technique Training Part V

----------​
Taneda now found himself in a tenuous position. Whatever happened next, he realized that the fate of this battle would be playing out soon. But for now he'd set himself into a fairly comfortable position.

Sustaining the ink bunshins hadn't been as simple as he'd suspected. Molding the chakra took a much finer degree of propagation than he'd expected, and so in the end he'd formed a rotation of users. He was currently on the defensive, whittling away at the three spirits at the front of Noe's formation. The Warring Clans era shinobi were rotating their efforts so he could maintain their health. He'd kept a smoke veil near his pedestal now in order to obscure Noe's sight, though he wasn't sure that was having any effect; she probably had some sort of way to tell what was happening back there, or could guess due to the illusionary warriors' forms being sustained. In practice, the healing technique took a lot more precision than he'd suspected, just past fooling the target's body. It only seemed to be working about 25% of the time to begin with, but he was gradually gaining ground on improving it. The only trouble, then, was his dwindling force of foot soldiers.

But a decisive push would change all that. Noe shifted slightly on her pedestal as she pointed to the right flank. "Destroy each of the clones." A pause. "No...just. Delete all of them."

It started with a slight shift on the left theater, as each flank and the center began to collapse. Several things happened at that one moment. First, on the very outside of the furthest left most flank a platoon of archers lined up a shot with the lightning creature, making a line directly to the water kami beside Noe. The tips of their broadhead arrows were lined with metal, and passed directly through the lightning, drawing on a brief charge before colliding with the aquatic foe in the back. The electrically charged volley continued through, though it's effect was complete; the kami's movements were partially restricted.

At the same time the flame elemental surged against the center just as a rotation was being made, and was met with a surprise. The line had begun to collapse as the more potent infantry had hung back in order to be healed under the cover of the smoke screen; thus, now was the perfect opportunity for the creature to strike. And even more surprising, Taneda's bunshin moved forward to meet the challenge, and collided with it head up, the ink beginning to melt and slow the beast. Then, all around it, the puny force of ashigaru dropped their disguises of henge, and instead gave way to their true form; the heavy regulars. A dozen men wielding huge tetsubos in heavy armor thundered towards the beast and swung through viciously with coordinated assaults, with Noe blinking in surprise in the background as she watched. The earth kami began to move.

_"To think that they skipped their rotation of healing in order to take advantage of the creature's weakened state...what a risky gambit."_

The cavalry had already begun moving, trusting their others to be able to push through the flaming creature to allow for an opening. The hooves of the squadron heralded a potentially devastating crash out of the gate, but the real surprised was what they were carrying. Sliding behind them, as if on a sled, was Taneda, still on his pedestal, and the reactions of the lightning and air kami were immediate. To the left the archers threw down their bows and drew spears, all of them then leaping onto the beast to plummet in with shortspears drawn. They certainly wouldn't win a drawn out battle, but their intent was clear; protect the genin commander.

The wind spirit howled with rage as he spotted Taneda making a mad dash towards Noe, pulled by the cavalry, but was stopped as a lone figure swooped in from the side, katana drawn. A ronin, an iaijutsu duelist by the look of him lashed out with a strike as quick as the wind, as more began to pop up around him, the small band backed by more ashigaru. "We are the children of the wind. Face us now." The outcome would be obvious to anyone looking on, but at last their purpose was served. The other specialist; poisoners, bombardiers, herbalists, and the like all rallied together, razor winds lashing the fake flesh from their bones as they came to face their foe to buy Taneda time.

"Yamabushi-sama! How do you intend to pass this stone spirit?!" the man leading the cavalry yelled to Taneda, chancing a glance back as they approached their target. Their hooves trampled the remaining embers of the fire spirit that had been slain and flattened their comrades fading forms as well. "Just trust us!" Taneda yelled back, beginning to stand up on platform. Lashes of lightning were shot off as the archers struggled to contain their foe, and Taneda took a powerful blow to the side, healing it quickly enough. Wind Release techniques were launched towards him, though with split second timing, he raised ink bunshin to his sides, taking the brunt of the attacks as he continued on.

The arrows locked into the water kami began to move slightly as there was a tug from the left side. Noe raised an eyebrow as the next few seconds played out with almost picturesque fluidity, and the genin launched his final gambit.

_"I was careless to not notice that...or maybe I was hoping he'd try something new..."_

A half a dozen chakra strings lined the archer's fingers, still passing through the lightning kami and connected to the water spirit. The a fierce 'kiai!' and a burst of chakra, a shockwave ran through the strings towards the last line of defense in front of Noe. The electricity hit the creature full force, and all at once it fell into a puddle of liquid. The cavalry crashed and collided with the stone kami, chakra coating their weapons as it was cut to pieces, smashing them from their saddles. The wheels Taneda had jury rigged to the bottom of the pedestal whined with resistance to such intense use, and ran over the mound of earthen debri that was the earth kami as it began to reform. With a powerful leap off the platform as he gained air, he quickly began to form hand seals, concentrating chakra to his eyes as he concentrated on the potential for his spectacles to channel the energy. 

The result was...slightly impressive.

"Secret Technique: Space Ripper Stingy Eyes!" Taneda yelled, and then with one powerful lean forward, his eyes produced a concentrated shockwave of chakra. And he saw, just before the attack filled his field of vision...a smile from Noe.

The vision faded.

Taneda blinked once, glancing around as he found himself still sitting at his desk, his notes still in front of him. Slowly, Noe rose from beneath her awning, and strode towards him, snapping her fingers, and causing the desk to disappear as well. "That'll be all for today, Taneda-kun. Adequate work, though you failed the testing."

"What?" He scratched his head, clearly baffled. _"How vexing..."_

"I instructed you to not use any jutsu or techniques you had used previously, did I not? I noticed you making use of the ink clone technique and healing palm towards the end, despite their use towards the beginning of the training exercise. Though, I commend your creativity. It was enjoyable watching your planning come to fruition." She turned to depart, leaving him to his thoughts. "Good luck during the final stage of the exams, Taneda-san."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 27, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Phoenix Festival

_Please, Just Don't Bring Me Down | Part III_

----------​
Taneda watched her for a moment, his gaze curious behind those spectacles. He scratched his head again, and then glanced at the flower, and back to her. "Actually, we suspect that flower is a slightly different pigment compared to our hair, but we commend your abilities of observation." Taneda's eyes darted about as he drank in small details of how she held herself and spoke, and then his eyes move towards the dogs. "Uh...are you ok, Inuzuka-san? You seem like you might have a fever or something similar...and what brings you to the Phoenix Festival?"


----------



## Hollow (Aug 27, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*​Phoenix Festival​(Currently with Takahashi Ai and Kamui Noine)​
When Yuuko turned to see what Ai thought about going to meet the girl with the green eyes her expression immediately grew solemn at the look in the older girl's face. She saw rather than heard her mutter something to herself and, more out of reaction than any concrete reason, she gave Ai's hand a little -what she hoped was a- reassuring squeeze. 

She quickly started stuffing the pieces of Yakitori in her mouth so she could avoid saying something stupid. Yuuko didn't really have many friends back home but she couldn't exactly say she understood the feeling of being lonely. Her parents and grand papa had always been there, even if they frowned at more than a couple of her life choices. If nobody else was there, she at least had them. Was Ai all alone back in Konoha? She mentioned her butler but...

Well, those were conversations meant for later, more sober and definitely not fitting of a festival, times. But Yuuko made a note to herself to invite Ai over to Kumo sooner than she had previously thought. 

Noticing that she should snap out of it since they had reached the lonely looking girl, Yuuko was slightly dazed at seeing Ai's elegant bow once again. Temporarily forgetting she had her mouth stuffed with food she quickly bowed as well, still not managing anything as graceful as her new friend.

She let Ai introduce both of them and when she slightly turned to Yuuko, it took the girl a while before she figured what was expected of her. She tried to swallow the Yakitori as fast as she could so she could speak ended up gagging and coughing a lot instead. 

Incredibly embarrassed, Yuuko looked down at her feet, blushing. "Yeah!" She said. "We're about to watch the countdown and eat our weights right after that. Don't you wanna come? Maybe you could show us where you got that choco banana? Because it looks amazing."

Yuuko looked up tentatively as she patiently waited for the answer, taking a second to glance back at Ai. "And maybe you could show us your drawings? I already took a peek at the one with the flowers," she added, looking back at the mysterious girl.


----------



## Laix (Aug 27, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 9*

​ 
Once they had entered the shop, Edie and Ren split off into separate directions - She went to the woman's section which of course took up around 70% of the store while he went to the smaller but cheaper men's section.

With her maid in tow, the heiress was determined to find something both stylish yet flattering for tonight. Given how many times she'd already been recognised, she knew it was only going to get better (or worse, depending on how you see it) and so had to be looking in top shape. 

"Perhaps something navy... Yes, I'm stuck on navy. I think it contrasts so well with pink..." Edie admired the kimono's on display, pinching the sleeves with her finely manicured nails and either dismissing or approving it. In the case of the tacky royal blue adorned with a saturated red, it was a miss. 

Turning back to Alisa, she held up a navy blue kimono that was unfortunately missing the pink in place for a lighter shade of blue. The maid admired it's beauty but knew this wasn't what Edie was looking for.

"You see? Something like this. It's almost perfect. I love the main colour and the light blue does look nice but it's not quite to my taste you see. I'm like so here for a pink lemonade or... strawberry pink, bubblegum pink."

The fashion chanteuse carried on browsing while Alisa tuned in to Ren's conversation with a sales assistant. 

"Does. Your. Store. Have. One?"

_"Sir, the attitude isn't necessary. I will try my best to find you something suitable."_

She let out a faint sigh. Ren was being sassy and arrogant, just like Edie. Those two appeared to be at each other's necks with Edie treating him like an inferior judging by the wet wipe incident. The last time Alisa saw Edie wrap her hand in a disinfectant before shaking a hand was when she had to interact with the homeless for a gossip magazine. It was a real shame as she thought Ren was much nicer than this judging by how he protected her during a certain train ride.

Feeling bad for the assistant, Alisa approached the two with a neutral stance and a warm smile plastered on her youthful face.

"Ren-san, I think you should go a bit easier on the shop assistant here. She's trying her hardest! Perhaps another store will stock things more to your taste?"

The worker looked at Alisa and flashed her a look that thanked her for intervening. She was relieved there was someone backing her up in an environment where the 'customer is always right'.

A certain seventeen year old blonde with more sass in her pinky toe than Ren's entire life arrived, clutching the blue kimono from earlier with the blue flowers and a red kimono with pastel pink flowers. She barged past Alisa and Ren before thrusting the gowns into the woman's arms.

"This is absolutely atrocious!" She yelled. "All I ask for is a navy blue kimono with pink flowers! That's all I ask for! Why is it so hard with you people!? Of course, you stock navy blue with lighter blue for and red with lighter red for whatever reason, but _*NOT*_ blue with it's natural sister of contrast pink!? _*REALLY?*_"

"Miss Edie!"

Alisa's pleas went completely ignored however.

"And before you think about bitching to your manager about me, remember that I'm _Edie Nakano_ and I'll be waiting over there for you to bring me what I need!" 

With a flip of her hair, Edie spun on her heel and trotted over to the changing rooms with her nose turned up.

"This Nulberry bag probably cost more than this irrelevant shop makes in a year..." Was muttered underneath her breath as Alisa tried hopelessly to repair Edie's damage.

A weak smile on her face, she tried her hardest to appease the clearly angered shop assistant.

"I'm sorry Miss... I truly am. She can be a little rude sometimes... If you could find what she wants, I promise to pay you double and give the rest to you as a personal apology."

_"Hmph."_

 The woman simply turned away, although Alisa could tell she accepted the offer. There was no way she would. She just got told she would receive half her month's rent in a single day just for putting up with Edie's bullshit.

_That was nowhere nearly enough._​


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Phoenix Festival II
Big Red Machine*



*Protocol Engage Toll The Bell*











When Zell had been getting to know Konoha more specifically the different food vendors around Jericho’s lodgings he began to hear a legend. Maybe the word legend was disingenuous because it was more like a war story. There was a young monster that had come from a faraway land to Konoha. This monster was a fiery volatile powder keg of destruction with enough strength to literally tear trees from the ground a blow from it could kill you five times before you hit the ground. Those who drew the ire of the beast didn’t just run for the hills, they lost their shit; no they literally lost their shit like diarrhea running down their leg because they couldn’t clench their butt cheeks on account of being scared shitless. The beast was said to be a girl, a term that some would say was merely biological and should be used loosely. In her fits of rage she would yell in the satanic tongue of her forefathers, vowels shooting out at you like automatic gunfire, with spittle and fervor. The beast was identifiable by her olive skin, exotic looks, and her headware which was a cap, a tomato red cap with a big fat M on it, presumably the M stood for monster. Thinking back Zell remembered the testimonials he had heard from the natives of Konoha and tourists alike.


“I There she was just walking down the street singing do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do… she took offense… it wasn’t that she punched me hard… it was that I was at an Ichiraku’s not far from the village outskirts and I ended up at another Ichiraku’s almost a mile away. Even from there I could hear her speaking babel. I think she made fun of my chin too…”



“So I met this shawty the otha and I walked up like heller how ya doin. I say guess what she like what and I say we should hook up. She says what? I tell her I’m young money cash money mutherfuckin billionaire and Imma make her bedrock. Hashtag yabba dabba doo…. Dat girl kicked me in the ol’ family marbles. She straight up mule kicked a wigga, straight into the ceiling. I ain’t lie I ain’t ever tell no lie."



“…..”

Obviously that guy is in a coma so he can’t talk, now think about how a guy who has all those muscles and think about Zell. What shot does he have against a monster like that. You get the point though this would be the mightiest adversary our young hero had ever met…

*CRASH*

The air was knocked out of my lungs as a little sledgehammer of glee rammed me in the soft of my belly. Instinct kicked in and I naturally fell backward onto the flat of my back as per the training of my self-taught fighting style, FlowJutsu. Unfortunately being in a crowded space there were people behind me that I took down with me upon my fall. The bullet of worry shot through my spine sending a tingle up it as I quickly looked around to see if anyone was hurt, then I looked to see what had hit me in the chest. It was a young girl wearing a dark blue and emerald outfit, the fact she even knocked me over was embarrassing enough considering she didn’t even look like she could weigh more than 60 pounds soaking wet. Being young and without an adult I felt responsible for checking on her. I got myself up rather quickly and went to her aid, she seemed like she was looking for something on the ground. A little bit behind her was an emerald green cap that matched her outfit, it had the letter 'L' embroidered on it. I didn't really think much of it at that moment, walking past her and then swiftly coming back to present her with her hat.

"You were in quite the rush weren't you. Not to be a jerk but you should really look where your going, actually it's probably a bad idea for you to be out alone. These are like optimal kidnapping conditions and all."

She didn't say much just grabbed the hat from me and flapped it around to dust it off before attending to her other attire. The girl was probably a handful of years younger than me. The girl didn't really seem to have any intention on speaking to me, perhaps a little miffed that I was kind of scolding her. Kids had a tendency to not really own up to the fact that they were in the wrong and I probably did give off a responsible adult vibe. It wasn't something I meant to do but years of taking care of other people gave me that kind of gravitas. Or maybe because I said the word kidnap I had freaked her out.

"Come on what do you say I help you find your pa---"

The cat didn't catch my tongue it sunk it's clothes in and tried to pull the whole thing out of my mouth as I saw a girl approaching. This girl was wearing a red dress and she had a cap...a tomato red cap with the letter M on it in white embroidery consistent with the other girl...Not since I was in the White Hot Room did I feel this kind of dismal dread. Actually I was starting to sort of hope the Masked Fighter or Zero would pluck me from this spot and try to kill me as it was obvious the two girls with the caps knew each other. Lucky for me I had gone to the bathroom not that long ago so there was no shit to be scared out of me, maybe a drop of pee, but I swear only a drop. That said all indications pointed to only one outcome for me.

_"I'm about to get my shit kicked in by a girl...no this is the monster of Konoha. The one they call Marietta..."_

It then dawned on me that my lips were moving. That wasn't the inner monologue of my thoughts I had legitimately said that outloud.

RIP Zellous Kazama

**GULP**
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 27, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Personal Arc - Family V

Around an hour had passed exploring the ruins of this old civilization, it wasn't quite old enough to be called ancient and seemed to had seen activity in the last few centuries at the very least. This discovery awoken a great number of questions, the most important of which was what connection did this place hold with his clan. His mother undoubtedly sent them here for more than a simple ore, which may or may not exist in the first place in these moments of thought he only just now had come to realise that April had since switched places with the other owl that accompanied his sister.

His eyes glare at him asking, "I am going to assume there is a reason you have replaced April and you best hopes it's a good one or else might find I agree with Akane on something." The owl comments, "Yes April said it would be a good way to get to know one another, and maybe learn more about you're sister. Also, what is a Akane sounds like a mutt."

"Akane is no mutt, anyway since you are here maybe you can make yourself useful and tell me what this place is. I am going to assume you owls know where we are considering this forest appears to be your domain."Hatori asked.

"My name is Haisho and I do not know what this place is however, mother states that the forest was once home to three clans one including yours the other two were Hayabusa and Supaidā clans. They left to three individual villages at some point, Akarusa left for Kumo under Hikari. Hayabusa left for Konoha, and the Supaidā joined Suna. If I am being honest the Supaidā clan was the main cause..."

There conversation is interrupted with the arrival of a shinobi, landing swiftly in front of them blocking the entrance to a the bridge that connected to the central building they had agreed to re-group at. He wore black and red attire, with a silver helm covering his face with three red visors and draws his sword, coated in red glyphs it surged with red lightning once fully drawn and held aimed for him. "Do not speak of us in such a fashion."

Hatori watching the Shinobi now charge forward at him sword poised for a outwards arc to his groin undoubtedly trying to end this quickly. He responded in kind as the shinobi came into range drawing his Ninjato in a arc cutting across the chest, seeing the incoming threat his foe halts and jumps back escaping from a potentially fetal blow. Even so some of the lightning strikes off the edge of the blade hitting Hatori pushing him back several feet, thankfully the energy seemed to flicker around him before being absorbed into one of the plates that made up his armor the marking upon it beginning to glow purple.

Hatori went on the offensive without giving it a thought coming into range he exchanged several blows but each time the lightning broke through his defenses and struck him this time landing upon his body and hurting him ever so slightly. At times his movements became slowed or thrown off by the resulting shock, being pushed back into the water he pulled his head back as his eyes caught an arrow moving at speed from his flank. Narrowly missing his head he turns to see his sister focused upon fighting another in the same attire, her arrow appearing to have missed moments earlier. Taking advantage of his moment of distraction the shinobi managed to cut by Hatori wounding him.

April felt the pain surge through her body causing her to screech and almost fall free of her grip over her perch she had taken up on the building.

The shinobi chuckled, "For a Akarusa you're easily one of the worst swordsmen to be hit by that." Hatori keeled over coughed up a portion of blood having began to make it's way into his lung catching him off guard the shinobi was right, he shouldn't of lost focus still his statement was unfounded he knew nothing of what he had been through nor what he was fighting for, his eyes flicker to life as he recomposed himself and turned to face his opponent.

With a burst of speed the Shinobi hesitated finding Hatori already upon him and cut across his chest but only cut through fabric. The strike quickly being followed up by a kick to the chest knocking his foe flying into the nearby bridge, Hatori walking forward confidently his eyes piercing through the dust that had surged upwards.

The shinobi comments, getting to his feet "Takame, yes those eyes. Come!" Remaining focused upon his target Hatori commented in a monotone voice, "You come at me." The shinobi takes a leap striking from above the blow being deflected before a swing is made for his stomach.


----------



## XxTsukasa (Aug 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Iron Man said:


> *愛高槁*
> 
> Ai Takahashi
> 
> ...





HollowBird said:


> *Shinohara Yuuko*​Phoenix Festival​(Currently with Takahashi Ai and Kamui Noine)​
> When Yuuko turned to see what Ai thought about going to meet the girl with the green eyes her expression immediately grew solemn at the look in the older girl's face. She saw rather than heard her mutter something to herself and, more out of reaction than any concrete reason, she gave Ai's hand a little -what she hoped was a- reassuring squeeze.
> 
> She quickly started stuffing the pieces of Yakitori in her mouth so she could avoid saying something stupid. Yuuko didn't really have many friends back home but she couldn't exactly say she understood the feeling of being lonely. Her parents and grand papa had always been there, even if they frowned at more than a couple of her life choices. If nobody else was there, she at least had them. Was Ai all alone back in Konoha? She mentioned her butler but...
> ...






*Noine Kamui​
Phoenix Festival 
An Eternity Alone - Part 2*​
"I am Ai, and this is my friend Yuuko."

Noine looked at the girl she recognized from Konoha. 

"So her name was Ai...that's a pretty name..." She thought to herself, still looking at both girls, unable to respond. She had always watched Ai from afar, and thought she knew little about the girl, she recognized that Ai knew the feeling of loneliness, even if it was different from her own.

"If you want, you can come with us. We'd be happy to have more company."

Noine almost gasped when Ai said this. It was one thing for girls she didn't know to approach her suddenly, it wasn't as if it was the first time it had happened. However for these girls to ask her to accompany them, it was too good to be true. Why didn't they think she was weird? Why would they want to associate with such an oddly dressed girl? One who didn't even have enough sense to find a yukata to wear to this festival? 

Noine realize she was taking too long to reply, an uncomfortable aura settling in over her. Expecting the girls to run away, she clutched her bag a bit closer to her, trying to calm herself. That was when Ai spoke again.

"What's your name?"


Still feeling uncomfortable, Noine failed to respond to Ai for a third time. Beginning to feel foolish, she panicked and thought maybe she should just run away from the two girls. She didn't belong with them at all. Both girls were elegantly dressed and looked extremely pretty, something she didn't feel capable of. Once again she asked herself why they continued to talk to her when she wasn't responding. Was this some kind of joke? Resigning herself to the idea that it was, Noine took a step back from the two girls, and that was when Yuuko, who had been chewing something the whole time and had yet to speak, finally said something. 

"Yeah!" She said. "We're about to watch the countdown and eat our weights right after that. Don't you wanna come? Maybe you could show us where you got that choco banana? Because it looks amazing."

The girl paused, looking back at Ai, and then continued on to say:

"And maybe you could show us your drawings? I already took a peek at the one with the flowers,"

Noine looked down at the Choco Banana in her hand, and looked back to her half open sketchbook peeking out of her bag. Surprised that the two girls had paid this much attention to her, she choked and began to tear up. She was genuinely happy that she had been noticed and that these girls wanted to get to know her, despite her indifferent attitude and her lack of response. She decided that to turn and walk away now would be incredibly rude, so she attempted to talk to the girls in front of her.

"I....I'm sorry..." Noine whispered, tears still running down her face. "I...I just...I didn't know what to say....I...I've always been alone and noone ever talks to me so..I never talk to anyone else either...I just don't understand people..." 

Looking up at both girls with tears in her eyes, she continued.

"M..My name is Noine....I got the Choco Banana at that stand in the corner over there..." Noine pointed in the direction of the stand, smiling a little as she saw all the cute little chocolate covered bananas that were decorated with sprinkles and arranged in lines. 

"I...I like sweet things...." she muttered, looking back at the girls. "O-oh! Um, I would love to go with you....but...are you sure? I mean, I don't look pretty like you two....what if other people laugh at you when you're with me?" Noine asked the girls as she began to walk with them, pulling out her sketchbook to show Yuuko her drawings. She wasn't sure what she was doing, but she waited for the girls to respond, ready to run away at any moment if they decided she was weird and not worth being around.


----------



## Kei (Aug 27, 2014)

​_[Bittersweet]
[Festival Arc]
[Kei Sili Side]​_

Kei and Sosuke made their way through the crowd. She felt small when she was with Sosuke, but not in the way of size, but either way she lose any battle. The way Sosuke stood, the way his eyes focused on the thing before him. Kei felt like she was walking next to a king. He was bright but in the not in the same way that Kyo was. Kei could look at Kyo and admire from a distances, but Sosuke, he was way too bright. His rays pierced her eyes and reminded her that she wasn?t born in the Fenikkusu family, and there was nothing that could change that fact.

?Did you celebrate Red Day?? Sosuke voice yanked her out of her thoughts, she looked up at him, but he didn?t turn her way, ?It is custom to receive chocolates from girls, in my opinion the men have way more fun with this than the women.?

The words seemed warm and opening, and that made Kei giggle, ?Yes?I do agree, it?s very hard to make truffles, no one tells you that.? She nodded her head, ?The kitchen becomes a mess and there is chocolate everywhere.?

She saw Sosuke lips curl into a smile, ?Yes, my cousins have deemed themselves the chocolate makers this year and kicked the cooks out of the kitchen.? He nodded as if he was remembering something correctly, ?By time they were done, everyone was covered in chocolate. Everything was covered in chocolate and the girls were angry.?

?Did their chocolate come out right??

Sosuke looked down at her, ?Have you ever seen one of those big water bugs that come out of the sink??

Kei laughed slight, ?Yes the big horrible ones that makes a crunch whenever you step on them.?

?Yes?They looked just like that, no one wanted to eat them.?

?Did they at least taste good??

?They tasted like metal.?

He smiled and turned back to the crowd, and Kei couldn?t help but smile a bit more. Maybe she was a bit harsh with her thoughts about him. He was distant, but he seemed he had good intentions. The coldness from him could be just a part of her imagination. 

?Did you make chocolates this year?? Sosuke asked, for a minute Kei felt all the coldness returning full force slamming against her as if there was nothing to hold it back, but Sosuke voice didn?t change. Kei felt like she was right in front of a trap and Sosuke was just going to push her in. When she looked up at him he had smiled at her as if nothing was wrong. Though Kei felt as though she was in the mouth of a beast and no matter what she did it was already too late. 

?You and my cousin seem to be close. Close enough for Kyo ask our uncle to look after you while you are gone. Are you prone to getting into trouble Kei?? 

Kei looked up at Sosuke once more, and her eyes met the coldest and deepest blue that she ever laid on. 

?You don?t have to answer me, because I know my cousin, he doesn?t like chocolates but just so happens to eating a box of chocolates in his hands.?

Kei tensed up, ?He also had chocolate in a plastic bag.?

?The simple fact you responded to the fact in a defensive manner means that box was yours.? Sosuke got her, and she had slammed his jaw on her neck. ?Nothing is wrong with showing that you like someone, but you must understand.?

He turned to her, ?A woman?No a little girl such as yourself, should know her place. Forcing yourself at Kyo side like you does bring problems for the people around him.? His eyes were sharp and Kei knew blood was spilt, ?Someone who can?t even protect herself?Is nothing but a burden to the people around her.?

Kei felt like he had shattered her in a million pieces, though the next words he said was like he was telling her the sky blue and he didn?t just say what he just did.

?We are here?I hope you dance better than you look after yourself.?


----------



## Hollow (Aug 27, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival
(Currently with Takahashi Ai and Kamui Noine)​
Yuuko looked at the stand Noine was pointing at and silently promised herself to spend a quarter of her money there before she turned to look back at the shy girl. "Don't worry about what other people will think, Noine." 

"I don't think you're weird and I know Ai also doesn't," Yuuko explained, looking back at Ai. "We can all be friends," she said taking a hold of the notebook filled with drawings and sketches. 

They were all really beautiful, filled with details and the conjugation of colors put a grin on Yuuko's face. She held it in the middle so all three girls could also look as she flipped the pages slowly. Most of the drawings were nature based and some of them threatened to come alive out of the pages. "They really are something else Noine..." she complimented with an excited nod. "Are you a painter?"

Yuuko looked back at Ai to share a smile with her. It had been a good idea to come meet Noine, she promised to be a good friend. After all, in Yuuko's opinion, anyone skilled enough to make such beautiful drawings could never be a bad person. 

"Do you mind if we find a more quiet place to sit and wait for the countdown?" Yuuko asked after a while.

The festival would be starting any time now and the crowd was growing by the minute. There were people to the front, left, right, behind...everywhere Yuuko's head turned, she saw it filled with people. It was quite over whelming and she was glad to have found two friends to walk with. She would probably become lost in the middle of all these people. 

"I'm really not good with such large crowds," she explained for Ai and Noine's sake.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 27, 2014)

*Marietta/Hisashi/Retsu*

*The Phoenix Festival II*

?Lucia. What have I said about watching where you?re going?? 

Marietta arrived on the scene just moments after her cousin?s crash course into another tourist of the festival. It was even hard for her at times to keep up with Lucia?s overabundance of near limitless energy that she somehow produced. The younger girl didn?t say anything initially as she dusted herself off from top to bottom, finally flapping the similarly designed cap back into its original shape and placing back onto her head into a snug position. 

?Cugano, I did, really, I knew where I was going, but?? Lucia began explaining her side of things in a somewhat whiny voice before pointing to the boy she had mauled down like a car hitting one-hundred on a residential street. ?This manichino didn?t watch where he was going. Aren?t you suppose to look both ways when crossing the street? He didn?t.? Lucia whined, trying to throw the incoming heat off her and onto the poor male. 

?How is he dumb, when you?re the one that ran into him? Think about it.? Lucia went to answer, then paused before scratching her head.

?Uh, um, er, I-I don?t know?huh.? Quite the conundrum for the young girl. She was actually perplexed by the question asked of her. How was he the dumb on when she ran into him? Yet wasn?t he the one not looking where he was going? Aren?t dumb people the ones who don?t look both ways in walking across the true, even though he really wasn?t crossing the street? Such were the questions that plagued her mind.

"I'm about to get my shit kicked in by a girl...no this is the monster of Konoha. The one they call Marietta..." the attention that the boy was given at that time, which was minimal at best, now was undivided as Marietta gazed over in his direction. 

?Ragazzo, what did you just call me?? Her very demeanor came off as choleric as she looked him up and down, basically sizing him up. There wasn?t anything to outstanding she hadn?t seen before, but his hair. His hair was very familiar to her.

?Cugano he also mentioned something about?kidlapping? Happing? Um, ah, kidnapping, after I ran into him.? Lucia randomly chimed in which only caused her gaze darken.

?Hey, what?d you got to say?? 

_Elsewhere?_
Once again I found myself in the village of Fuzengakure, a place I often visited in my spare time mostly to pick up supplies for my grooming products really. Usually the place was a little on the quiet side despite how big it actually was. With the entire tension between both sides and the fact it's basically an amalgamation of other villages to make one brand new super power. I imagine they would want to try their best to tip toe around as best they could considering the massive heat they already have by themselves with White?s Iwagakure. But today was totally different, it was a festival. I time to act ignorant, enjoy yourself and forget all about your problems for a few days. It was The Phoenix Festival, which I had planned on enjoying to the best of my ability, well that was the plan.

But first the low down. 

?I can't see why you?re allowed permission, but I cannot believe Rita-sama authorize you use of our jinchuuriki. Things are much too sensitive now to allow Retsu walk among the public eye nevertheless in this den of malcontents and traitors. How did you manage such a thing?? 

Inside Fuzengakure on the deader outskirts of the district before the main square of the festival I stood alongside Retsu. This woman that stood in front of me, Kasumi, was an attendant of Rita. Who kept going on and on and on, it looked as if she had never learned the art of shutting the fuck up and get over it, about how it was incomprehensible at how Rita allowed me to bring Retsu out. How I must?ve used my Uchiha abilities to fiddle inside her mind with some whoodoo voodoo type of trickier. I mean she went on for our entire ride over to this place. 

This was one of those rare moments where I thought back to my ancestor Zero and just for a moment wished I was more like him. In an ?I?ll rip out your tongue and use it to wipe my ass? kind of way. 

?Are you listening Hisashi? You need to tread lightly and keep an eye on Retsu. That weapon is one of our greatest asset and Rita-sama?s prize possession.? Adding a bit of bass to her voice, like it mattered, as I only yawned before shrugging her off. 

?Something about blah blah Rita, blah blah I can?t believe, blah blah weapon, blah blah I?ll one day be a wizard like Rita-sama.? I replied sarcastically. I watched as she furrowed her brow and get all bent out of shape over it, like she wanted to hit me or something, heh, tough luck biatch. One of the good things about working under Rita is that I could back sass all their asses with no qualms and didn?t have to worry about any type of retribution plus she wouldn?t dare do anything with Retsu standing right next to me. 

?So, what else do you want, for me to wipe Retsu ass too? I got this alright? So if you don?t mind, please, exited stage left.? I pointed show host style with both hands over to the other side of the village in order for her to get my point. Reluctantly she finally agreed to let me have my way before finally leaving the both of us. A ridiculously huge sigh came out of me. It was just a bit overbearing for me. 

?Man, a lot of unnecessary drama. Right?? I looked at Retsu for some kind of response who lonely cocked its head sideways no doubt wondering what the hell I was talking about. It was only then that I remember just how off putting Iwagakure?s monster presence actually was. 

?I think this will be a good outing for you personally. Even if it?s just walking around I at least got you out of that lab.? Thankfully. ?But Kasumi was right about one thing you do stick out like a giant among midgets and your Bloody Mary level scary. Hmmm, so how about this.? I gestured for Retsu to follow me as we walked onto the festival grounds. The dancers who I?m sure was supposed to be doing some type of tribal drivel, but it came off more like something you?d see at PoleKatz, were already on the street and had a growing crowd of attention.  

?We?ll blend into the crowded areas until we can find you a mask or something. Sounds like a plan right?? I turned only to see that I was talking to myself. 

?WHOA.? 

The entire troupe of dancers had suddenly toppled all over each other. One of them, who had just happened to be doing some kind of fancy heel spin, spun out of control and round housed a poor child dead center in the jaw who spiked into the back of an elephant like woman directly next to the other dancers who tumbled over like a domino effect. Amidst this sudden chaos, in the middle of it all, Retsu casually strolled on by having walked directly in the middle show.

Well, there goes our low profile. 

?Retsu, you gotta stop doing that.? ​


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Phoenix Festival III
Lemon Juice*



Zell felt his body begin to tremor as he looked around for any semblance of an adult peacekeeper. He?d have given anything for a Chuunin or Jounin to hide behind as he began to feel the air around him sizzle. The monster had heard him call her a monster, which was basically a sure fire way to piss off a monster 101, by actually calling them a monster. Worse yet the little green cretin was making it worse by trying to incense Mariett-ulu to attack him

?Hey, what?d you got to say??

That moment Zell was paralyzed, it was akin to Ebisu standing in front of the Kaguya, there was no chance in any hell he could stand against something that destructive. Running wasn?t an option as the space was too crowded, but maybe that would work to his advantage as well. Zell didn?t know what he was going to say and he probably should have been more reflective. Instead the image of a dark skinned bearded man entered his mind



IT?S THE BIG ONE!!! ELIZABETH!! ELIZABETH!!! HE?S COMIN TO JOIN YA!!!

The man that only Zell could see hooted and hollered in real time so he still stood there blankly, his facial features contorting into a mix of pronounced anxiety and perturbation accented by a twitchy nervous blink. His own hallucination was terrifying him as much as Marietthra. 

?Umm?loooook? I live in Konorha tooooo? For some odd reason, well could it really be odd in comparison to everything else, Zell was inserting letters and elongating words that didn?t need to be there. The human sized Kaiju was rattling him to the point of not being able to speak and imagining old black men from sitcoms.

?We?ve never mate?? Oh no he implied that he wanted to mate by saying the word instead of ?met?, which was probably going to earn him a sock in the face. Realizing his folly he put his hands up to guard his face and spoke as fast as possible. 

?She bumped into me and I didn?t see an adult with her so I told her I?d help her find her parents I?ve heard about you from around the village and please don?t punch me a mile away, or kicking me into a ceiling, or swing a tree at me, or put me in a coma, or give me paper cuts and squeeze lemon juice on the wounds.? It was unclear to anyone except for Zell why he said the last thing, as the testimonials of the Mariettafield Monster?s victims never mentioned anything about paper cuts and lemon juice.  It probable wasn?t clear to Zell either, but he blurted it out in his breathless plight.

?Please don?t hurt me and if you do just not the face??​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _In Reply To_ 






*Spoiler*: _XxTsukasa_ 





XxTsukasa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*Spoiler*: _HollowBird_ 





HollowBird said:


> *Shinohara Yuuko*
> Phoenix Festival
> (Currently with Takahashi Ai and Kamui Noine)​
> Yuuko looked at the stand Noine was pointing at and silently promised herself to spend a quarter of her money there before she turned to look back at the shy girl. "Don't worry about what other people will think, Noine."
> ...










*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi

~Phoenix Festival~

Ai watched silently as Yuuko talked to Noine, and only nodded when Yuuko directly addressed her. For some reason Ai had digressed back into her shell, her outgoing personality had disappeared, and in it's place the old Ai was back. And she picked the worst time to reappear as the festival was starting to become really fun.

As the other girls looked at the pictures of Noine's Ai just stood beside them blankly staring at the pictures in the book not really looking at what was right in front of her. Instead she thought about why she suddenly had a complete change of attitude, and it bothered her a lot. There had to be some reason for this, but she couldn't figure it out at all.

*Why can't I say anything? I am thinking of what I want to say, but I can't make myself say it..  It's like someone is taking the words from my throat before they can come out.*

Ai brought her hands up to her mouth, and tried to force herself to say something, but it didn't work at all, and she was starting to get scared about this situation. In her mind she thought of bringing her hands to her throat grasping at it with one hand, and then placing the other over it as she tried to figure out what was happening.

As Ai was still sort of out of it she halfway noticed a flower on the page the girls were currently looking at, and it snapped her out of it as it made her think about the cherry blossoms that she could manifest using her chakra nature, and materializing it into a physical form.

"T-...those flowers, theyyy look like my flowers..."

Ai finally got her soft sweet voice to come out again, and as she did she held out her palms where the girls could clearly see them, and what she was about to do with them. As she raised her palms up to a higher level to make it easier to see them she looked around to see if anyone else besides the other two girls could see what she was going to do.

"I don't think anyone of Konoha besides other Takahashi have seen this technique up close, or even at afar."

Ai closed her eyes focusing her chakra into her palms which started to emanate a pale pink aura around them, the more she focuses on her palms there began to manifest a tiny seedling created from her chakra. But it quickly began to grow, from eating her chakra, and budding like that of a flower, and began to eventually bloom into a pale pinkish flower which started to sprout up more displaying it's petals proudly.

"It's a cherry blossom. It's really delicate, and doesn't last long. It's really tough at first to make them in this small size, let alone their big size due to the fragile nature of the blossoms."

Ai brandished the blossom, and smiled to the girls, and hoped that they liked it, maybe even Noine would draw a picture of it for Ai to take with her to show Sosetsu.​


----------



## Cjones (Aug 27, 2014)

*Marietta*

*The Phoenix Festival III*

?Mate? I know that word. That?s when animals have s-? Lucia profane, though truthful, outburst was quickly silence by Marietta placing her hand over her mouth. The poor bastard that quivered in front of him had pretty much placed a death stamp on his person. Being disrespected was not something the hot headed foreigner was a fan of. There was also the little fact that his comment brought to mind, once again, of that silver haired pain in her ass. With that reminder in addition to the general bad mood she?d been in for the past few days after her match against herself, she had more than enough rage to go all 180 in this guy?s ass with no problem whatsoever. 

Marietta unfolded her arms primed and ready to shove her foot so far up his backside that it would come out his throat; however, she was caught off guard by his sudden turtle stance as he began churning out words rapidly in worry. 

?She bumped into me and I didn?t see an adult with her so I told her I?d help her find her parents I?ve heard about you from around the village and please don?t punch me a mile away, or kicking me into a ceiling, or swing a tree at me, or put me in a coma, or give me paper cuts and squeeze lemon juice on the wounds.? 

That?was completely unexpected to say the least. More than enough to stop Marietta in her tracks as the few last sentences of his fast paced speaking registered in her mind. 

?Punched a mile away? Kicked into ceiling? Swing a tree at you? Put you into a coma? Paper cuts and lemon juice?? She paraphrased all that he had just said. ?What the hell have people been telling you?? It come off as a bit of a demanding statement, like a ?tell me right this minute who told you that? kind of statement. But the guy looked much too frightened to really explain where he heard such rumors. 

_?This guy?there?s no why he?s dangerous.?_ After seeing how he was acting there really wasn?t anyway she could see him as a threat.

?Wait cugano!? Lucia chimed as she ran passed her and over to his side. 

?Non devi fare del male a questo ragazzo.? Her foreign dialect made its way to the surface a means of covering what she was saying more than anything else. ?Guardate questo ragazzo? E 'come un piccolo grazioso Goomba rannicchiato qui. Non credo che volesse dire nulla di tutto ci?." Both spoke back and forth in their exotic tongue before Marietta let up, if only for a bit. Lucia gave a childish smile that flashed all her whites. 

?It?s alright, uh, um, whatever your name is stranger guy. Buck up? She laughed before slapping him in the back repeatedly, with strength almost like a bull. ?You don?t have to worry! None of those things?well, um, maybe not the paper cuts thing, I know for sure that isn?t true, but you won?t have to worry about those things happening to you. Because I forgive you for not looking both ways, so you can stop being such a zoccola.? She cooed. 

?Watch your mouth.?

?O-kay.? 

"

​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

*Phoenix festival,
Ichi Inuzuka's greatest challenge...Social interaction.*

She shakes her head, ?N-no. F-fine.? she begins blushing, glasses slowly fogging up as her facial temperature rises.  She clears her throat, ?I-I was told th-this would allow me to r-r-relax.? her eyes flicker in each direction as she speaks, ?M-m-m-my t-t-temperam-ment does not allow...well...Sensei believed it w-would be better for all of us if I visited h-here for a while.? the sound of a crow causes her to immediately look up, ?H-...How often do b-b-birds seem to show u-up??


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 28, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Festival Arc]*

_*I hate crowds*​_
"Ak-kun hurry up!! People is starting to gather and we don?t want to be late for the biggest events!" as you may imagine, we are still here in this freaking festival. Just like the princess said, people is starting to gather around an dthat gets on my nerves, why are so many people around? and even more, why in hell is she running around like a doggy who isn?t allowed to go out frequently? The event hasn?t officially started yet; there should be a regulation for people who act like fucking hyperactive hamsters. Looking around sightseeing, I had to get on guard because every single time I blinked the princess was already somewhere, talking with a stranger and asking things about the festival, not letting the people work at all. 

In situations like these I think it would be fair to get a chain with a collar and keep her close with it, though if I think about it more, the one with the chain of a guard dog is me. Suddenly some known scents and figures catch my attention; first I can see the nun making her entrance alongside an older woman. For a second I planned on going away but her companion called my attention, just by looking at her I felt chills running down my spine, similar to when Takao-san seems mad for something. Quickly I turn around, if the princess sees the nun, she will go to say hello and by default I?ll be dragged along...I?m not interested in meeting her, it?s not like I have much to say anyway.

"Ak-kun!! Look there, it?s..."oh for fucks sake no! why is it that everytime I don?t want something to happen, it happens?"Isn?t that nakano-san!? and there?s also the guy you were teamed up with at the Land of Iron! "wait what? As I turn my head, I am capable of seeing them...now I know why I was thinking this place stunk, the big titted butter-head girl was there alongside another woman, actually, they were also with another girl I have never seen and of course, the fucking chicken was there as well; it was obvious since his family is the one organizing all of this shit."Let?s go! I want to thank them for taking care of you back then."wait what?! taking care of me? It was me the one who did almost everything! Shit, I don?t want her to go talk with those two specially the chicken and whoever else from this place may be there."I also want to know If Suzume-chan came!!"Oh so your real intentions come out, you just wanna know if your little blonde clone is here.

"Mmm, princess. Why don?t we go for something to eat? You can greet them later."is what I say, it is quite obvious that I have no intentions of going there, but what makes me more uncomfortable is that people I do know are starting to appear at this place."I suppose you are right! Well, let?s go eat something!!"she anounced cheerfully before dragging me from my arm. Dude, if only the uzumaki runt and Uzumaki-san had come, this would be much easier because guess what? The princess is friends with that red-haired brat and seems to be an acquintance of his older sisters. Why the fuck didn?t i know that? Probably they met when I was in one of my missions for the ANBU...what also leads to the fact that it?s strange they didn?t give me any task knowing I was coming here.

Lost in my thoughts, I didn?t realize until moments later that the princess was gone. Wait, where the fuck is she?! Shit, I take my eyes off her for a moment and she just goes and hides somewhere. Moving my eyes, scanning the place, i didn?t seem to locate her until a extremely familiar voice reached my ears."Ouch!...Umm sorry I wasn?t looking where I was going and-"the words stopped for an instant"Woah!! You two, ar eyou from Konoha? I am from Konoha too. Are you here for the festival? i am, and my friend is accompanying me. By the way whar?re your names? Oh your hair looks weird "as I turn to look at the place where her voice is coming from, I can see her talking to a silver haired boy"And...those breasts are huge!! What did you do to get them so big?? Is there a secret to it? I want  you to tell me, tell me tell me!!"as she groped the vchest of a black-haired girl.Why is she...?! man, I hope those peeps not to get mad, I mean, i already want to smack her around for not shutting her mouth. How is it that I forgot how annoying she usually is?

"Neee Ak-kun, Ak-kun. Look!! These are big!! And this guy?s hair is weird!!"

She yelled at me while raising one hand and keep groping with the other. What the heck is she doing!? This si why I fucking hate crowds, nothing good comes when many people gather together.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Phoenix Festival

_Please, Just Don't Bring Me Down | Part IV_

----------​
Taneda blinked from behind his glasses, planting a hand on the older genin's head as he leaned in closer, observing her feverish blushing. "Odd. We're not sure how this weather could be conductive to illness...how vexing." He stood up straighter then, stretching. "We vaguely recall the flight patterns of birds being related to seasonal shifts and also the specific species. Though, we would point out that your current reactions do not imply you're relaxing. We could depart if we're being restrictive in that regard."

He began to pet Niisan curiously, more to get an idea for how her fur felt than any sort of act of kindness or endearment. "These are odd inventions on your pets, Inuzuka-san. Who is the one responsible for them?"


----------



## XxTsukasa (Aug 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





Iron Man said:


> *愛高槁*
> 
> Ai Takahashi
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 





HollowBird said:


> *Shinohara Yuuko*
> Phoenix Festival
> (Currently with Takahashi Ai and Kamui Noine)​
> Yuuko looked at the stand Noine was pointing at and silently promised herself to spend a quarter of her money there before she turned to look back at the shy girl. "Don't worry about what other people will think, Noine."
> ...






Note: Removed a bit from these quotes to fit the character limit.




*Noine Kamui

Phoenix Festival 
An Eternity Alone - Part 3*​
Still unsure about spending her evening with the two girls, Noine continued to stand a bit away from them, silently following as they continued through the village. Yuuko was the first to respond to her statement.

"Don't worry about what other people will think, Noine." 

"I don't think you're weird and I know Ai also doesn't," Yuuko explained, looking back at Ai. "We can all be friends," 

Hearing this from Yuuko, Noine felt a bit better. The tears that had been welling up earlier stopped, and a faint smile was splayed across her face. She felt Yuuko begin to tug at her sketchbook in her bag, and realized that Yuuko wanted to look. She freed it from her bag, sat down on a bench they found inside the square, and placed the book on her lap.The two girls sat beside her, and though Yuuko was very interested, Ai suddenly seemed out of place, like she didn't want to be there. Was something wrong? Noine thought about all the times that she had sat outside her home sketching as villagers passed by. They were always curious about her work, lingering nearby to watch her hand movements as the strokes of her hand splayed out across her paper. Though this happened often, noone ever approached her asking to see what she drew. This moment with these two girls might very well be the first time that anyone has ever asked to see her work, and she hoped that it might cheer Ai up, as Noine could tell something was bothering her.

She began to slowly flip through the pages of her sketchbook, each page revealing her point of view in the world. Upon the pages were images of buildings in Konohagakure, people who lived in the village, animals that often visited her home on their way through the village, trees and flowers found scattered throughout her home. She smiled at page after page, remembering how peaceful the village was and how calm she felt as she drew each image. Noine looked over at Yuuko, and saw a big smile on her face.

"They really are something else Noine..." she complimented with an excited nod. "Are you a painter?"

"Well....I wouldn't say that I am a painter...but I do enjoy painting and drawing...they're my favourite things to do." Noine responded, running her hand over her sketchbook.

The girls continued to flip the pages of the sketchbook, until they came across one that Ai took a particular interest in. Before they had flipped to this page, Ai hadn't seemed to be interested in Noine's drawings, but something on the page must have caught her eye. On this particular page was a beautiful tree overlooking a small pond, and upon the tree were the most elegant looking flowers. Though the image was black and white, Noine could recall the petals of the flowers looking more pink. Just as she was about to turn the page again, she heard Ai speak in a slight whisper.

"T-...those flowers, theyyy look like my flowers..."

Noine looked over at Ai, not understanding what she could have meant by that. Did she have Cherry Blossom Trees at her home in Konohagakure? Noine had passed by Ai's home a few times during her morning walks, but had never noticed any such tree. Noine looked at Ai intently, expecting her to say something, but all the girl did was put out her hands, palms up, facing both Noine and Yuuko. 

Without a word, Ai sat focused, and Noine noticed her palms beginning to emit a pinkish aura. Taken aback at first, Noine closed the sketchbook and braced herself, thinking something bad might happen, but after watching Ai she realized that the girl was building up chakra in her hands. 

"I don't think anyone of Konoha besides other Takahashi have seen this technique up close, or even at afar."

Looking more intently, Noine watched as a small bud appeared in Ai's hands. The bud then grew in size, and began to bloom. Noine looked questioningly at Ai as the bud continued to bloom into a beautiful flower.

"It's a cherry blossom. It's really delicate, and doesn't last long. It's really tough at first to make them in this small size, let alone their big size due to the fragile nature of the blossoms."

Astonished, Noine picked up her notebook immediately and prepared to sketch on a fresh page. Without saying a word, she made Ai straighten out her hand, and she slowly began to touch it in different places, trying to learn the contours of Ai's hand. When she was satisfied, she picked up her sketchbook, roughly sketched Ai's hand, and then stared intently at the Cherry Blossom. This Blossom wasn't the typical kind you would find on a tree. For whatever reason, it seemed more alive, more delicate, and it was definitely much more elegantly coloured than the typical Cherry Blossom. Paying great attention to detail, Noine slowly drew the Cherry Blossom over Ai's hand, taking care to shade it in a way that made it jump off the page. 

It took a while, but Noine eventually finished the image, and again without saying a word she showed it to Ai, and smiled a sweet smile. 

​
Hoping that Ai liked the image, she sat and stared intently at the girl, waiting to see what she had to say. The girls had been sitting a while, and people were flooding into the square. It was much busier than it had been. They sat for a few minutes, and finally Yuuko had to speak up.

"Do you mind if we find a more quiet place to sit and wait for the countdown?" Yuuko asked, "I'm really not good with such large crowds,"

Noine looked at Yuuko and saw that she looked a little distressed, so she put her sketchbook away, along with the image of Ai's flower, and got up. The girls wandered off to find a quieter place, Ai in the lead, where they could sit and continue to talk while waiting for the countdown. Though Ai had yet to say anything about her drawing, Noine noticed the girl looking at her occasionally, and so she hoped that Ai would say something soon.​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

“I-i-it's better than back home, r-really.” she glances back down to the puppies for a moment, “K-kyra.  A mechanic...back in Konohagakure.  M-my puppies are p-p-paralyzed from there d-down.  I-I agreed to be her t-test subject i-i-if she...Made them f-for the t-two of them.” Ichi continues looking paranoid at the skies.  “W-what about you, wh-what brings you to the f-festival?”


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Phoenix Festival

_Please, Just Don't Bring Me Down | Part V_

----------​
Taneda freezes, and then turned his gaze towards her slowly, watching her in silence due to...something she'd just said, who was to say just what it'd been. He rises slowly as he keeps his gaze trained on her, eyes unblinking behind the spectacles. He squints a little bit, but the slow response eventually comes.

"Senju-sama instructed me to." He traces her gaze as she seems to glance wardingly towards the nearby birds. "Ah. Are you not fond of birds, Inuzuka-san?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

*Phoenix festival...
*
Ichi shakes her head slowly, “N-no...I-I have a...B-bad track r-record with b-b-birds.” she glances at the boy, “W-would you like to...a-accompany us?  Y-y-you seem to know th-the place better than I.” she seems to hide deeper in her sweater as she spoke, 'Maybe I might even be able to give some of this luck to him.' she lets off an awkward smile, something that seems to be foreign on the nervous face.

Her shoes squish quietly as she shifts the weight of her body to her one foot, just as a bird lands on her head.  She sighs audibly, causing the bird to expel it's excrement into the kunoichi's head.  “Really?  REALLY!?  CAN'T I GET RID OF YOU?  Damned birds...” she shouts, then ends in a muttering, forgetting about Taneda for a moment, then blushes again, thoroughly fogging her spectacles.  "I-I ap-ppologize for that outburst."


----------



## Olivia (Aug 28, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Phoenix Festival

His responses were short, but I could tell her was really listening to what I was asking. He said that he had been from Kumogakure, but he didn't really align one way or another. It was interesting because due to his body size one might suspect that he has a large array of skill, and can work global missions dealing with politics. However that is why it's a good thing to get to know him better, so I don't hold miss-made thoughts towards him.

Another interesting sign had been that he went ahead and bought water instead of my recommendation for coffee. Some might find that rude, but it really shows how he behaves. He doesn't need caffeine to work or have fun, and is probably making a healthier choice along the way by choosing water. Obviously he takes good care of his body, thus it only makes sense that he would chose to drink water.

But then came something I couldn't quite answer. He asked if Edie and I were friends. By the point he had asked I had walked to a stand and ordered a coffee, but I couldn't come up with an immediate answer. It was a tough question because could I honestly say that we were friends? I didn't want one of the first things out of my mouth to him to be a lie. With a sigh I admitted:

"Our relationship is a bit strange. We get angry at each other easily, we purposely try to see who can annoy the other first. But besides all of that, we help each other when we need it. We have an unspoken truce at moments, and I think that shows our true emotions, despite our pitiful pride fighting. So are we friends? I'd have to say when you get down to it, the answer would be yes."

That was about as truthful as I was going to get on Edie. There was no way I was going to dig even deeper and explain some of the situations we have been in. Like how I've kissed Edie three times already, or that we had to dress up like bunny girls at a bar in this very village. Despite those moments being very embarrassing, they weren't actually "painful" per say. There has only been one time I felt betrayed by the blonde women.

It was dark and cold, my entire body had been shaking from my heinous deeds from that night. I sat with Rosuto critically injured in my arms from Akaya's actions, as Edie simply demanded to talk to the young Uchiha. I pleaded for Edie's medical ninjutsu expertise, but she simply lauded the request. Despite her selfish nature I've never seen her ignore a plea for life. Maybe that's why I don't associate that action with Edie, but then why did she do that?

No, I couldn't get too side tracked! I was talking to this amazing man and here I am thinking about Edie! She is not the center of the world, she didn't need to get this attention! This was my time, my time to be with Raiken! Luckily the women had finished my coffee, and I reached over to grab it. Paying the women the amount of ryo it cost the two of us went on our way.

"Well, what's-" I stopped myself before I said anything else. Edie hadn't been the only thing that was on my mind. This whole Thalia situation bothered me. Why did she want me so badly? It felt like I was a pawn on her chess board, but a very specific piece. I was something important but I couldn't figure out what. She was an enigma to me, much like this man.

Despite how I shared a bit of a camaraderie with the women now, I still feel disdain towards her for what she has done. She tortured me psychologically and physically, she cursed me to an eternal life. Despite what I show, I can't stand her. But with her abuse I'm unable to strike back. All I can do is sit here and take it. This is probably a bit personal but I need to get this all off my chest so I can just relax and have a fun time with this man.

"Raiken, I know we just met, I don't even know how old you are, if you're a shinobi or not, or how your life has been until now, but please hear me out. There has been all these thoughts swirling and clouding my head and I can't figure them out. Ah whatever I'll just say what I'm thinking. I-"

A man bumped into me rudely, knocking my hand and causing my newly bought coffee to burst onto my clothes. Since it was just recently bought the hot liquid stung my skin wherever it made contact. But that wasn't the worst of it, my kimono was now ruined. Not only did I now have nothing to wear for tonight, but I looked like a total fool in front of Raiken! I took a deep breath trying to cool my head, as the man just continued on walking without even apologizing.

"That's just great, now what am I supposed to wear? I don't have a change of clothes with me! I'm so sorry you have to be seen with a coffee stained mess..."

I truly felt embarrassed. There was no way he would even want to be around me now. With some klutz shinobi who can't even finish her sentences correctly. It would be completely expected if he just turned around and walked away, as if he didn't even know me. But who could blame him? I certainty couldn't. 

_Meanwhile..._

"Can't you just let me in? Pretty please?"

Pleaded the dark haired women. She had changed into more mission appropriate clothes, wearing shinobi pants and a grey shirt. The outfit was plain but it was definitely easier to move around in, so it did its job. On the situation at hand had been standing a guard, who seemed like he was reiterating his point for the tenth time. 

 "Sorry mam, but unless you have been granted acess from the Kage, you are not allowed in this building." Thalia frowned disappointingly at his response, it seemed as if she couldn't get through this by just talking. The Jashinist slowly reached her arm around his head affectionately. She slowly caressed it as she iterated "But that won't? Won't you make this special exception for me this one time?"

Her red eyes whirled and bore directly into the mans pupils. Soon he was standing completely still, staring off into space completely daze. Thalia took the keys off his belt, twirled them a total of three times, and then placed the biggest key into the lock, unlocking the door. Throwing the keys back to the still man, she made her way into the dark building.  
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Phoenix Festival

_Please, Just Don't Bring Me Down | Part VI_

----------​
"We don't understand why you're apologizing, it seems like a normal reaction for having excrement from a bird placed upon your head..." Taneda remarks, and then places a hand directly on her head, smearing his hand in the bird shit on her head, and then pulling it back, his hand smattered with chocolate. He grins, then smears a bit on her cheek. "Birds die if they eat chocolate, you know," he commented, moving forward. "And sure, we'll accompany you. It might be conclusive to understanding what makes you so..." A pause. "Well, whatever it is." The chocolate, seemingly of its own volition, then leapt from her head and onto the ground. Taneda continued to lick his palm gently. "Come on, then."


----------



## Laix (Aug 28, 2014)

_Raiken_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 10*

​ 
The information she revealed about Edie was pointless to say the least. Perhaps he should've been more direct and specific with what he wanted to know but that came with the risk of exposing anything suspicious about him.

For now, he was going to keep it cute and wear a charming smile for the flustered girl.

With coffee in hand, Kirisaki only managed one short sip of it before speaking. She seemed nervous, with her cheeks blowing up a flustered red and her eyes unable to maintain contact for long. You didn't even need half a brain to know she liked him. 

It brought a coy smile to his face with striking blue eyes that watched her talk.

"Raiken... I know we just met. I don't even know who you are, if you're a shinobi or not, or how your life has been until now but please hear me out."

He raised an eyebrow slightly with his curiosity peaked. Was she about to reveal the truth about Edie?

"There has been all these thoughts swirling and clouding my head and I can't figure them out. Ah, whatever! I'll just say what I'm thinking. I-"

Abruptly cutting her off was a rude man bumping into her, knocking the drink out of her hand and causing the coffee to burn her skin. She yelped in pain but the cries ended there; With a napkin she began to wipe it off her skin but saw that some white tissue wouldn't solve the stains on her kimono.

As she complained about the state of herself, Raiken was transfixed on her wrist. Something almost unbelievable had happened. He did a double take at first, not quite believing what he'd seen.

_(I was wrong...) _He uttered to himself, eyes widening. 

_(It wasn't Edie. She's not the last one. It's...!)_

The sore, red rash on her skin had faded in almost an instant, showing signs of advanced regeneration which was exactly what he was looking for. He needed to confirm it with Edie, but seeing it on Kirisaki means for the past six months he'd been completely wrong. This whole time it was this girl and he had no idea. 
_
How could he have missed this?_

Was she really that obscure? Blended into the background, never quite drawing attention to herself. Perhaps this meeting was truly fate afterall.

Dismissing how this revelation came to light, now he needed to keep her locked in place. Edie was just a bystander now. Kirisaki was his true objective and he had to keep her interested long enough for him to find the right moment to tell her the truth about those regenerative powers.

Raiken lunged up from his seat, assuming his maximum height that was almost as tall as the grand parasols above their table. He followed after the disrespectful man and grabbed him by the collar.

_"*H-Hey! What are you doing!? Get off me!*"_

"You're not going to disrespect a lady like that without apologising."

_"*What are you even talking about!?*"_

The brawny athlete dragged the man to Kirisaki and forcefully shoved him to his knees as the crowd looked on with wide eyes. The spotlight was now on them and he was going to make sure _The Girl With The Gift of Regeneration_ got her apology.

"Look what you've done," Was growled, his foot waiting near the man's fingers in case he tried anything. "You've stained her outfit and spilled her coffee. I suggest you apologise and pay for her to get an even nicer outfit plus a new coffee."

Dressed in a loose kimono, he looked like a pathetic excuse for a human. _"*Look man, I didn't even mean to---!*"_ He tried to reason with Raiken to no avail, instead having a foot push down on his back and force him to bow in forgiveness.

"I suggest you hurry up with it."

Raiken increased the pressure on his back, coming close to completely crushing his spine. 

Squawking with pain, the rude stranger tried to calm the situation. _"*Okay, okay! I'm...*"_ He glanced up at Kirisaki with a look of pure humiliation.

_"*I'm sorry, okay? My girlfriend's here with me man come on... Don't do this to me.*"_

"_And?_"

He reached into the inside of his robe and pulled out a thick, brown wallet. Pulling out a wad of cash, he reluctantly handed it to Kirisaki which signaled Raiken to remove the pressure.

"Good. Now scamper away you pathetic dog."

Funnily enough, the man did just that, almost tripping as he ran off to his disgusted girlfriend. With that out of the way, Raiken looked down at Kirisaki with a chuckling smile on his face.

"To answer your questions earlier: I'm 19, a Jōnin and my life's been pretty hit and miss up to now."

​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 28, 2014)

*Rion II*

_The Hidden Uchiha Sneaks Out..._
​
The boy wonder who has been lost in his own thoughts and feelings about his inability to live a normal life and become a ninja has begun strolling home, home is in the highest building of the entire village, the Hokage’s quarters. He has a personal room in that building, which is maintained with twenty-four guards of the Hokages personal ANBU ops. Two stand in front of his bedroom door, four guard the rooftop above and right about eight of them patrol the outside quarters and require identification to be allowed admittance into the royal grounds due to some catastrophe that happened 130 years ago, no one really talks about it, it’s one of those things that is kept secret from us Genin. The look on Rion’s face is one of annoyance as he stuffs his hands in his pockets as he continues on with his slower than snake slicker like stroll back to his adopted home to check in. His curfew is 7PM. There is no leniency, and if he doesn’t report the ANBU OPS will come haunting for him and drag him back kicking and screaming if need be by the orders of the Hokage. 


“Screw the Hokage...why does everyone else get to go to the The Phoenix Festival and I have to report in for this stupid curfew? Couldn’t the ANBU just take me!” 


He is saying this to no one in particular, but he knows the trailing ANBU Ops in the shadows can hear every word and reporting his entire dialogue to the Hokage himself. Rion smirks as he edges closer to his home quarters he can see the big black gates in front of him as he places his eyes on the two at the gate, who acknowledge Rion as he walks up to the gate, stepping aside and letting him enter as the trailing Anbu go wherever they are ordered to go. God knows where that is Rion thinks as he begins walking down the stone pathway to the personal door of his that is wood and he opens the door as he walks in, his right finger clicks the light switch up as his room is lavish. He has a king size comfortable bed, he has a personal computer area, and his own restroom and training spot to do training in the comfortable of safety. Still always been unsure of what anyway. He looks out his window and can see everyone else enjoying the festivities. He plops down onto his bed staring at the ceiling as he placed his hands behind his head to rest his head on them as he ponders the secrets of life, the secrets of his own life to be exact. Everyone else gets to be carefree I get treated like a prisoner.  He sits up after a couple moments and his facial expression turns into a smirk as he hops off his bed and goes to his closet and swings opens the door! His face lights up because the ONLY upside to his situation is Rion has access to whatever he wants! He starts moving the outfits hanging up as he settles on one he would like to wear, it’s a full silk like jacket that is blue and white with this weird symbol of a fan in white and red engrossing the back in really bright colors, he has matching white dress slacks and a white shirt to wear underneath. He quickly begins changing. 


“I’m gonna show those Anbu who Rion really is!”


After fully changing his clothes he flips off the light switch creating nothing but darkness inside his room. He begins to do the hand seal work for a Clone Technique as a flash of smoke creates an exact double of himself. They fist bump each other as the original Rion pulls back the sheets on his bed and the clone hops in the bed, as Rion covers up the clone, the clone snickers as he begins to try and fall asleep. Rion pulls the covers back over his clone as he creeps toward his window, sliding it open and climbing out and landing in his backyard area. He begins looking around as he can hear not a sound from the streets, Rion’s eyes beamed with excitement as he cleared the back wall and landed in the middle of the street with no detection! The crowd of onlookers stared at Rion as he stood out like a sore thumb, he looked nervous but begun to regain his composure as he waved at everybody and begins to ignore his short lived paparazzi as he deemed them mentally, he was blown away by the lights and the massive amount of stands that lined both sides of the streets. 


“WOW! 

They really do this big huh! He seen a shop stand that had SUSHI! He went apeshit and stormed the stand and the shop owner looked at Rion and upon seeing who he is had a scared look come upon his face. Rion looked at his confused and then quickly begin scanning his menu sitting there. His mouth was watering for the delicacy of raw fish crowding the bowels of his stomach as the shop owner tried to cover up his fear but couldn’t, forcing out the words with a shaky tone to his voice.


“What..what could I get for you Rion?”


Rion was taken aback by the knowledge of his name. Rion looked at him weird catching the terrified look etched on the older man’s face, perhaps was in his 80’s. Seemed to be a sweet old man but Rion for the life of him couldn’t understand why he looked like Rion was gonna murder him or something. Rion in the meantime thinking this caught a glimpse of what he may want, it’s called “The White Flash” which is three succulent rolls of seaweed wrap from the Village in the mist with rolled up Salamon glazed in a white nectar plant for it’s sweet honey with hot spicy nuts covering the top.


“I’ll take the White Flash! Sounds delicious! How much is it sir?”


“It’s uh, free to you sir!”


This perplexed Rion even more, while he didn’t mind he didn’t have to spend any money he still wasn’t sure why he’s not being charged for something by someone who knows his name but doesn’t even know him? Rion sat the menu down and took a seat at the stool by the table near the bar of the shop stand. Rion got comfortable in the wooden chair as the man quickly went to preparing his dish. Rion places his arms on the table bar of the shop as the tone in his voice becomes weary of the Chef.


“Why are you not charging me and how do you know my name?”


The chef eyes perk up as his back is to Rion as his eyes begin to dart back and forth as he keeps preparing his dish. He doesn’t turn around to acknowledge the boy but he does reply with a light voice so no one really can hear him.


“Well how can one not know the Hokage's son! Let alone charge him for food?”



The chef chuckles trying to feign shock at the question but Rion could clearly hear the falseness in his laugh but Rion can’t call him a liar neither because Rion only has ever known the Hokage as an adult figure in his life. Rion realizes that everyone respects the Hokage in the Leaf and you would treat his offspring like royalty to the point of fear? Rion didn’t understand but there is not alot Rion doesn’t understand. The chef turns around with two huge epic portions of “The White Flash” dish as he smiles at Rion who grabs his chopsticks and begins chowing down on the sushi. The chef stands by still with that nervous look on his face and looks around as the chef reaches under the counter of his hitting a red button as it flashes.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 28, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Phoenix Festival

  Raiken seemed like a perfect contradiction. His actions were so rough, the way he moved, the way he treated his targets. But on the other hand, his emotions came from the purist and warm thoughts. He chased down a man for me, brought him back to me, and forced him to gravel in front of me until he apologized and paid me enough money to replace my kimono. While his treatment of that man seemed very antagonistic, he did it solely for me, and that lone fact made my heart warm.

Once again though, his responses to my questions, which weren't actual questions that I was going to ask, were quick and to the point. He said he was nineteen, that he was a Jonin, and that he's had a so-so life. Just hearing this little tidbits of information gave me so much more insight on his life. Maybe I was a little crazy to jump in on him without even knowing anything about him.

To think he was nineteen. Well truth be told I kind of figured that, with how tall and built he is, along with his maturity but reactive impulses. However if he were really that old then maybe that's why he was with Edie, she is way closer in age to him than I am. Hell, I am four years younger than him! That wouldn't be a problem for me but I wonder if he would have a problem with it.

Then there was the fact that he was a Jonin. I figured he was a shinobi, once again, due to how well built his body was, but I had no idea he would be such a high ranking officer. I personally had no idea how long it takes to upgrade from a Chunin to a Jonin, but this at least showed that he has the potential to be one of the best in his village. With every word he seemed to memorize me.

Finally had been his life. I personally felt the same. There were some good moments in my life, and some bad. I can't really say things are one way or the other, but maybe I do look towards on the pessimistic side. On the other hand I never had any expectations, because I always expected the result MOST humans get at the end of the road, death. Of course I'm an entirely different case, but that's not something to get into right now.

But now the most pressing matter, my clothes! Raiken had been so nice to hunt down the man and make him apologize and give me money, but here I was sitting and thinking! I needed to act on his generosity! I squeezed the cash in my hand, rolling up my wet sleeves so it wouldn't taint the money I had been handed. Once I was done I looked around a spotted a little booth selling kimonos. 

"I'm sorry you have to put up with this, I'll deal with it quickly so we can pick up where we left off."

The two of us walked over to the merchant which held kimonos on each shelf. After about fifteen seconds of eying through the selections I finally found an orange one that nearly matched my current kimono's color. After pointing to it the merchant unfolded it and displayed the dress, showing that unlike my currently fit and designed kimono, it was rather plain with only the single color running through. I would miss the flower decorations, but I had to make due. 

"How much will this be?" I asked with a smile. The merchant caught a gleam in his eye as he admitted "It will be 2076.08 ryo." I was almost disgusted. Of course the prices would be inflated here, because many people will probably need to buy one last minute, but to think such a simple design is worth that much? Ridiculous. But what could I do? I threw down the correct amount and figured out that I would have about four-hundred ryo left from what that guy gave me. There's at least one good side. 

After the transaction completed I had the kimono in hand, but I had another dilemma, getting changed. I knew there was a bathroom I could get changed in at the train station, but I didn't really want to walk all that way in this soaked thing. Against my better judgement I looked up and asked "Say, do you know where I can get changed?". The merchant quickly responded, almost as if he were expecting the question "I have a changing station right here. That's of course if you really need to get changed."

With a sigh I pushed up the counter door, and went behind the changing stall. Although I was behind this wooden wall which covered two of my sides, and the side of the tent the other, I couldn't help but feel viewable to everyone. Luckily if that booth manager tried walking back here to take advantage of my undressed state I wouldn't hold any reserves to knocking him flat to the ground.

I quickly undressed by releasing my sash and removing my kimono, but getting the new one on was the problem. Despite kimonos typically being loose before the sash holds it all together, this one seemed strangely tight. I could maneuver it around my body but I could feel myself stretching the material. With a sigh I asked "Is this kimono for-" "Sorry, no refunds!". That was a quick denial, but I'm sure it would have come up. 

I somehow stretched it far enough to cover my body, and luckily the sleeves were long enough because they always make them super over sized for some strange reason. Was it because of the material used, or was it because it was so new it wouldn't stretch at all? Well it would have to work, I didn't want to keep Raiken waiting any longer than needed. Completing the look, I walked out from behind the changing stall and quickly left the tent. I felt safe once again within Raiken's reach.

"Sorry for the wait...I feel like I was saying something before this whole coffee incident, but I can't exactly remember...Well I suppose that doesn't matter. Well to respond to your answers, I'm fifteen, a genin, and my life has been about the same."

My responses felt so strange. I felt like such a kid in comparison to him. With a quick response I admitted "I seriously hope you aren't weirded out by my age, I know fifteen might sound young compared to nineteen but I'm turning sixteen soon and I personally don't find any weirdness between the dates of our age. Oh and as for my shinobi status I'm currently in the chunin exams, so I'm not just some measly genin!" 

I almost wanted to punch myself in the face. Difference in age? Why did I say that out loud! Why would it be strange that a nineteen year old and a fifteen year old were hanging out! Obviously I was talking about being in a relationship with that vast of an age difference, but he didn't even know I existed thirty minutes ago! He might get totally weirded out by me saying this like "in comparison" and "between us". There is no _us_, not yet anyways.

"I'm sorry. I'm being strange...I should stop."

I was afraid to say anything else. I simply brushed my hand over my ear, pushing back any hair that had fallen loose, mainly just trying to relieve my nervousness as I laughed lightly. Hopefully that way he wouldn't be weirded out with my probably selfish and impersonal comments. That's right, I just had to play it cool, the only goal was to spend as much time with this guy as possible, anything else was bonus!


​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 28, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
 PHOENIX FESTIVAL, PART IV
 
 _ Fuzengakure_
 
________________________
​ 
Alisa was a nice person. A little bit too nice. Distastefully nice, even. It was infectious, though; like the common cold. Taking you by surprise and slowly, but surely, weakening you from the inside. "I'm sorry for the attitude," Ren tilted his head. He wasn't actually sorry. Actually, he still felt like jibing her a bit more. It was regretful, but he was feeling far too altruistic to be pernicious. 

"Could you find something in a nice midnight blue? Everything I see here is in orange or pink or purple. It's kind of vexing." Okay, so Ren wasn't actually being nice. Being a smug dick came natural for him, and he was in Fuzen where he could exude that behaviour freely and naturally. 

_"We will see what we can find... sir,"_ the shop assistant said once again, with visible effort backing her words. Then she popped behind the curtains, presumably to go find more yukata they had in stock. 

Ren reared his head in the general direction of Edie and Alisa, his eyes narrowing slightly. There was something off about them. Not behaviour-wise, if one ignored the weird codeword Alisa said to the Nakano when they first entered the shop. It was more like... something was missing? Ah, that was it. That girl was missing. "Huh. Where's that samurai girl you hang around with?" he asked curiously. Stuff relating to the case with Suzume had come to light deeper in the Espionage and Intelligence Department. Because that was what they did—they dug around and gathered intelligence in places people didn't want them to. Ren, however, had no knowledge of the case. 

In fact, to him, it felt as if the girl from the Land of Iron had almost disappeared off the map. 

***​
Meanwhile, for Makoto, things had taken a slightly different turn. He'd gone into the first yukata store he saw, a place whose name he had forgotten already, and quickly purchased a purple number. It wasn't great or extravagant, but it had a cool pattern on it and Makoto liked cool patterns. 

As he walked out of the door, his eyes widened as they set themselves on a familiar ivory haired boy. Tall, but spindly, and roughly his age. *"TANEDA-SAAAAAN!"* Makoto shouted across the streets, immediately running to get to his friend.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 28, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Personal Arc - Family VI​
Hatori stops for a moment as their swords clash once more creating a deadlock it only lasted for a moment in which his strength proved superior but it wasn't quite enough on it's own to overpower his openent finding he managed to deflect to blow swirling around and making a strike againste him. The blade drew blood cutting across his chest but nothing more than a flesh wound thankfully. With the swing a body of water surged upwards from the power put behind the strike creating a drizzel that spread across their battlefield. Hatori lands several feet behind him managing to surpress the pain with use of his Takame sadly without Amagumo to top up his chakra supply, not to mention the lightning that coated his oppenents weapon extended it's range considerably.

He takes a deep breath after coughing up several more droplets of blood, he would need medical attention soon, that much he knew. Rushing back into the fray he his oppenent forming four handseals, "Sutikkīu~ebu"

"Jump Hatori, he intends to trap us."The owl on his shoulder states fully aware of the jutsu being performed following his companions advice he jumps into the air as the battlefield was coated in what looked to be silk undoubtedly designed to restrain or limit movement in the affected area. He could do the rest, his oppenent had left himself open to attack with the handseals using a burst of chakra behind him he pulsed forward taking a swing landing behind his foe who fell to his knees who chuckled before a explosive tag triggers the moment he falls to the ground knocking Hatori forwards and leaving him with a sorched back finding his sister in a similiar wounded state catched him before he made the fall.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 28, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
The Four Winds

Hatori sits at the edge of the table now back Kurai Mori sat at the edge of the platform to his mothers retreat. He swore that Ijona did this on purpose each time she healed him turning him back into this form the worst part was April herself who had taken it upon herself to teach him to fly as if this was going to be a common occurrence, which was unlikely he should hope not at least.

They had recovered the ore located at the center of the strange ruins they had discovered in the mines, and it was presently being worked by a blacksmith known as Bubo. How an owl became a blacksmith he would never know but he didn't question it, after all the toads were just as weird if not weirder or so he had heard from stories.

Lay out behind him were several hundred scrolls which his sister decided to pick up from the ruins many of them no longer readable but some details were picked out. For one they learned that the ruins were once known as Kagegakure and was known during it's peak of strength for battling against some sort of demonic forces back in the old times which seemed to fit with what his mother had told them before he left but beyond that there wasn't much more he learned.

April gives him a firm kick up the backside, pushing up and over the ledge. "Spread your wings, and don't flap them your a owl not a crow!"

Hatori in a panic desperately tried to put what she had told him into practice before he hit the earth or a branch, thankfully April although painfully blunt proved to be a good teacher and he managed to mostly master the power of flight, and landing was the easy part. Landing on the branch he swiveled his head looking at her, "OK perhaps we can look into turning myself back now?"

April shakes her head, "Afraid not Ijona doesn't know the necessary techniques, only your mother does." He hooted before instinctively whooing after April twited. "Ugh... how do you live with these desires constantly on your mind."
"Instinct is the sixth sense, when people talk about it that's exactly what it is as such you should probably embrace it much like Akane, I suspect she knows when to fight or fly. Unlike you anyway come with me, tonight we celebrate summer solstice."

Hatori nods watching April glide past him silently and going to join her. He wasn't sure what to expect from these celebrations but was pleasantly surprised when he arrived the moon was at it's peak and there sat a dozen or so owls of various species with Ijona at the head of the rectangular platform marking her position in this parliament. In one corner stood a Barred owl surrounded by owlets of the families that called this place home. Extending his wings and making various other motions as he told stories and knowledge with the future generations, in another was what seemed to be a another elder speaking with what he would assume to be a young couple a pair of barn owls who appeared to be discussing their future with the shaman, who was a extremely ruffled pygmy owl wearing a piece of string around her neck and various trinkets.

His sister was also present sat down besides Ijona enjoying the food that was on offer being a variety of rodents and insects. April lands just at the edge when Hatori is grounded by one of the others, "Hey!"He complained landing barely at the edge of the platform the sooty owl blocking his way asks, "Who are you, I have not seen you or your kind around here before."

April extended her wing before Hatori could spark a response to the query put before him, "He is with me, and a member of the Akarusa family tree. Their roots go far deeper into this land than yours do Master Gretirr."

The owl turns his head to April, "Lady Arianrhod, I am sorry I did not realise he was... I trust he is under your wing?" April shakes her head and says, "No.... Actually he would be far more suitable under yours but we share a special bond I hope you would treat him as my own and prepare him for The Four Winds."

Gretirr looks at him, "He is tiny I doubt his wings could carry him that far, but new contestants are always welcomed he may surprise me maybe then I will consider it."

"Naturally, well if you do not mind we wish to join the others at the feast."April responded and the owl bows before saying, "Of course Lady Arianrhod." Taking his leave he took back to the skies seeming to patrol the area. Hatori once more followed April to Ijona's side before asking, "April what have you entered me into?"

April eyes look at him for several moments before she says, "The festival has one major event tied to it, known collectively as the Four Winds. In simple terms it is race, taken by young owlets in order to prove themselves capable fliers, you fly solo but there is a twist."

This peaked his interest he was a fairly fast shinobi and presumably that would factor into this upcoming event, plus why not take part he had nothing better to do than immerse himself in the culture they had to offer. "So... what's the twist?"

April looks at Ijona who responded, "It's the season of summer, the time for relationships and bonds flourish. As such participants are expected to help one another at certain stages of the race, those who are unwilling to compromise will not be successful in completing their rite of passage. Every year the race is overlooked by Master Gretirr a monk who also serves as our security, he tends to take the best owls under his wing to train them."

"Suddenly I am less interested in winning if that is the prize. I'd be surprised if anyone wants to learn under him."Hatori comments to which April responded, "The warrior monks are some of the greatest warriors of this land, you could learn a lot from him. Your ancestor Asano spent much of his time training under the order in which he serves, it's not stroke of luck Asano was the strongest swordsmen of your clan. Equally, this is on request of your mother so eat up you can't fly on a empty stomach."April says throwing several grubs in front of him. He looks at them uncomfortably before instinct took over and quickly gulps them down individually, Eerin more than happy to keep silent watching.

It took about an hour before the inevitable question arose from her, "April I noticed you and my brother seemed to share pain and wounds, might I ask why?"

Hatori hesitates looking to April who comments, "We hardly have a reason to hide it from your sister. To put it basically Hatori and I share the same life force, as a result anything that hurts him hurts me and vice versa as I understand it he made a deal with a dragon he saved from Ogama. It is honestly simple as that, it has a few benefits for one he's got my experience and knowledge, might not yet know it but we are working on it."

"Hmm..."Eerin says in thought looking down at the elf owl that was her brother before getting up and saying, "I'm heading off to the finishing line, maybe you can prove yourself a better owl than human."

"Tch... I don't intend to win just finish, why ruin the lives of those who can take full advantage of what is being put on offer from this race?"Hatori asked and Eerin responded, "Because it is important that you win to prove me wrong that should be enough. Thank you Ijona for the feast and take care of him while I am gone."

Hatori nods as Ijona responded, "Naturally he is the Sannin's son therefore he is under my wing and therefore my protection." Hatori adding, "In other words she turns me into a owl at every opportunity."

April pulled him over to the Barred Owl and throwing him in the center, who took pause at their arrival. "Arianrhod, I never knew you had a child." This caused the two of them to fluster, "No he is Hatori, the boy Ijona has been taking care of for the Sannin, his mother. I just thought it'd be a good idea he learned about Master Gretirr."

"There is not much to tell, but nevertheless it is a story I among others know well enough and the others should be made aware if they do not already know given tonight's main event."

"Thank you Kigen, oh and any news on Bubo's progress with the ore I noticed he isn't here so must be hard at work with the Sukaifōji?" Kigen nods and comments, "I believe so yes, he said he will be here for the main event if he finds the time to, he takes his reputation seriously not to ensure his work is top notch."

"So he should."Hatori utters in agreement for once with the owls maybe Bubo was someone he could relate to more, although given how much time he apparently spent around the forge any chance of a friendship developing between the two was minimal. "Well let's begin shall we;

In a monastery, hidden away from the cycles of strife and conflict. The monks honored our gods through study and quite contemplation. Since the war against the blood queen and her fiends centuries before, the monks maintained a constant vigil across our lands. Forever watching for anything that may threaten our life of peace and tranquility. On this day it was the young Acolyte named Gretirr to take his place upon the look out post, as he kept watch a unsettling feeling encroached upon him, sensing something was wrong he remained ever vigilant throughout the night remaining perched upon his post. Suddenly, without warning or sound a hideous fiend by the name of Dagra Dai stormed into the monastery ruthlessly devouring every soul in his path. With the cries of his brethren echoing through the hollows Gretirr tried valiantly to save them, but at the apex of his battle it was too late, the monastery was lost. Managing to escape Gretirr was plagued by feelings of confusion and guilt. How could he have missed the invader? As rumours spread about his negligence many branded him a coward or traitor. Unable to bear the shame any longer the young Gretirr isolated himself from the world for several years wandering alone in search of inner peace he came upon Youko Hayabusa, our very own Sannin. Finding a second chance at life and means of redemption they sought out the fiend Dagra Dai. The battle was vicious but they returned victorious, the fiend sealed away to the eternal slumber of the veil. He set aside his solitary wandering to rebuild what he had lost, and eventually settle down with his mate Ijona. Now onto thee next story!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 28, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
The Four Winds

Around an hour had passed thankfully Kigen was a fairly good storyteller as to be expected given his job, they were each individually called up to the starting line. Win or lose it didn't quite matter apparently, as Gretirr did not pick out individuals on their qualifying ability but simply how much potential he and his assistants saw in them. In truth this was the final event of four that had been going on throughout the night, the purpose of which were to prepare the young for independent life and build relationships it was too bad his sister wasn't competing maybe they would of made some groundwork.

The first wind took place while the night was young, individuals were expected to construct nests which were later judged by Ijona, typically winners were those who managed to find or took the effort to find the softest mosses that served as the upper layer of nests. The second was hunting, which apparently was the most competitive of the four winds but simplest in terms of technical skill. Rules were simple each catch would be judged on three basis, the size of the catch, the difficulty, and skill. This event lasted for 2 hours and each catch could be kept or re-attempted, but re-attempting a catch forfeited your last so there was some amount of strategy involved too, each catch being judged by the Hunting Chieftain. The third was the individuals choice, but could not be on the basis of the other three events performed so hunting, flight skill, and nest construction were out. Common skills expressed were Ninjutsu typically wind, Storytelling, Weather Prediction, Celestial Navigation, and Ironwork.

So regardless what happened here he wouldn't be the overall winner of the event and in some ways felt left out as a result not that any of them he could even compete at any notable level with the others here. In fact if it wasn't for his small size many of the contests might complain on the basis of his age, but he couldn't imaged in owl terms he was that much older. So there could only be one winner but in order to win they had to help each other, reminded him of the forest of death but unlike the exams he had no idea what to expect from what he been told some of them might well have access to some form of ninjutsu and would certainly know the lay of the land better than he would, thankfully the 'general' path was marked via torchlight but as a horned owl stepped out in front of them to explain the rules he realized they served merely as a guide. This owl wore a green cloak that seemed to reflect nearby light around his body creating a interchanging camouflage. He'd certainly like one of those.

"Ok so everyone is here and accounted for... plus one extra. So allow me to explain the rules! Firstly, you all know there can only be a single winner of this event and that winner is the first to cross the finishing line, which is that beacon up on the mountain peak."He extended a wing up to the peak of the overshadowing mountain in which a lone flame stood against the darkness of the night sky. "Second, there are no defined track you may use your own knowledge and skills to reach your destination equally, you may hinder other contestants as you see fit but keep it clean we are too few and far between to have you killing one another. Thirdly, each of you will be provided a flare should you get into trouble or wish to step down from the event you can use this flare and Ijona will reverse summon you back here, after using your flare you may not continue to take part. Fourth if no one reaches the flame by sunrise the event will end and no one will win, and finally you may consider that wiping out all you're competition is bad idea otherwise no one can win."

With that the owl had begun to hand out the 'flares' which turned out to just be a piece of paper with several indistinguishable markings coming to him the owl commented, "Watch yourself in the wilderness, far more dangers than your competitors."
"I'm well aware, the Chunnin exams had a similar idea."
The owl nods before taking flight and leaving them on the platform going up onto a over watching branch says, "Well then go when your ready."

Hatori didn't need much more encouragement he didn't know the ley of the land like the others so decided to play it safe and stick to the marked path. As expected his physical attributes appeared to transfer over, finding he was fairly nimble and fast but then that could just been the traits attributable to this owl smaller birds were typically faster and more agile in order to avoid any other birds of prey that might target them, he wondered what they had planned exactly with the whole teamwork element.

~Meanwhile~

Gretirr watches peak easily able to keep track of the nine contestants from up here, especially with the help of April and Eerin. "He's surprisingly capable flier for a human, you say he is the child of Youko?"He asks to no one in particular. April moving up to his flank gives a resounding response to the question. "Yes he is and unlike Eerin he doesn't have the benefit of being a unknown to our enemies, that also means he needs to advance quickly in order to protect himself. The ANBU already attempted to exploit him, I was hoping you could replace his sensei until Youko got back. You're the only owl here besides me who have fought against those imprisoned in the veil."

Gretirr responded, "Correction he allowed the ANBU to exploit him. There is no mistaking what their desires are and in some ways I can see it from their point of the view, the three clans of Kagegakure needed to be exterminated in order to prevent the veil ever being broken. When we sealed away Dagra Dai the fiends were gone from this plane forever and the only clans capable of releasing them were all located within a single village perhaps the world would be a better place without them."

April cringed and responded, "If you said that a week ago I would of agreed with you, but the veil is no longer a sufficient barrier neither is Benten, none of the last generation are. So instead of being reliant upon them we need to focus and preparing the next generation to confront hell, if the seer is right then these two fit the bill maybe we can finally be rid of them instead of trapping them in a pocket realm."

Gretirr remains focused upon the participants tracking them from afar with ease, one had already been eliminated as displayed by a reddish glow that surged up above the forest canopy. "They are the product of a Hayabusa and Akarusa, so yes they fit the bill but I will not take him on your request alone. Undoubtedly he is capable combatant."

~Hatori~

Hatori is knocked aside as a barn owl surged forward past him leaving a burst of feathers behind it each being razor sharp he felt them cut into his wings but he was just small enough to avoid any serious damage. After evading the attack he glanced back before looking forward once more and says, "Come along you don't see me trying to knock you out of the tournament."

"Hahaha it's all in good fun lil' guy. What's the point in a competition if you take it way to seriously?"Is responded as she looked back at him, he shakes his head, "Winning, of course and I intend to win."Slowing as he fly up higher ensuring he was above her he stoops managing once more to get ahead but she simply shot forward again with a vortex of wind knocking him off balance. "A owl who doesn't know wind ninjutsu, wow you got no chance at winning so have fun! A storm front will hit us in seventeen minutes, that's when the real fun begins."

He glanced at her and smirked, "A storm front sounds like a challenge, why are you sticking with me exactly?"

"The storm front is the challenge, once we reach the mountain the strong winds will make it impossible for any of us to reach the finish line. Not alone at least, so I need your help and you need mine. I know only one of us can win but it's better one of us win than neither of us." Hatori listened to her and nodded, "OK what did you have in mind then, I'm not well versed in your techniques of dealing with such weather."

She smirked happily and responded, "The warrior monks are known to be ready for battle in any kind of weather conditions, hence they adopted certain techniques to deal with such conditions. Sadly I do not know any of them, in fact none of us do... so we'll make it up!"

"Then how do you know you need more than one?"Hatori asked confused as the Owl responded, "Because no single owl can stand up to a monsoon!"

Hatori shook his head, what did he have to lose and hopefully she would be wrong he didn't exactly have the necessary knowledge or experience to deal with those kinds of conditions still he did his research and apparently she was the better at navigation and weather prediction of the group involved in these events which didn't help his nerves.

~April~

April shudders hearing the crack of thunder echo through the valley below turning her head she came into sight of a wall of cloud swarming the landscape that was upon them in minutes. Gretirr smirked, "Right on time." Giving a concerned look she pulled on Gretirr and says, "Hey! They're is no way in hell anyone is going to fly in these conditions end it!"
Gretirr chuckled, "Not at all, the greatest advantage we have over humans is instinct. Those with and willing to trust it will be able to take advantage of the warm air currents raising from the earth below and relax, he is in good company."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Phoenix Festival

_Please, Just Don't Bring Me Down | Part VII_

----------​
Taneda continued chatting it up with Ichi, running off a bunch of random facts about birds and their anatomical structures, behavioral patterns, different callings, and such, though he himself was blissfully unaware of the fact that she probably was made uncomfortable by all this. "Though, we might ask, Inuzuka-san, do you know of anyone who-" 

*WHAM*

The genin in the soft green yukata was slammed from the side by a fast moving and unusually strong Makoto, and subsequently driven to the ground from the hug. *"TANEDA-SAAAAAAAN!"* he bellowed, standing up as he pulled the spindly young man into a bear hug, squeezing him tight, much to Taneda's chagrin. "Makoto-san...you're...guh...we can't..._breath_." The taijutsu junkie blinked and then grinned as he set his friend down, scratching the back of his head with a sheepish little grin. "Ah sorry Taneda-san, I just wasn't expecting to see you here! Look at you! Both arms! And a new kimono, and you actually combed your hair and polished your glasses! You look great!" He gave him a solid slap on the back, which caused Taneda to double over a bit, stumbling to catch his glasses.

"Makoto Ha, Inuzuka Ichi, Niisan, and Shigo. Inuzuka Ichi, this is Makoto Ha, a friend of ours."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 28, 2014)

*Chapter 5 - Phoenix Festival *

_Makoto_

______________________​
_Afternoon_

Makoto finally seemed to notice the others right beside Taneda and suppressed a small gasp of shock. His attention was completely focused on his bespeckled friend that he just hadn't processed the presence of Ichi, Niisan or Shigo. Or maybe he did, and just didn't think they were pals of Taneda. Come to think of it, the Ha didn't even know Taneda _had_ other pals.

He gave them a clumsy bow of apology, ducking a little lower for the brown haired boy's two animal companions. "Nice to meet you," he gave a cheery smile then returned his focus to Taneda. "I haven't seen you in ages, man. Where were you for the Mirror Battle?"


----------



## Hollow (Aug 28, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival
(Currently with Takahashi Ai and Kamui Noine)​
Yuuko noticed when the general atmosphere around Ai changed. Her usually gentle smiling expression turning somber. And it frightened Yuuko when Ai?s normally sparkling red eyes darkened with a feeling Yuuko couldn?t quite understand.

It lasted for the whole time Yuuko held Noine?s notebook. Until something once again happened that seemed to force Ai out of her personal thoughts and back to their small circle. But Yuuko?s hands didn?t stop shaking slightly even when Ai formed a beautiful cherry blossom with her chakra. Normally, the young girl would be amazed at the technique and endlessly blab her joy at having the chance to see something like it but this time?this time Yuuko had more serious things to think about.

Like why Ai?s eyes had changed so suddenly even though nothing bad had happened.
She handed the notbook back to Noine and looked at Ai through the corner of her eyes. Yuuko didn?t know and wouldn?t pretend to understand what was behind Ai?s feelings. And, honestly, she had no intention to solve the puzzle either. 

Thus, Yuuko did what she was best at. She clasped her hands so they would stop shaking and parted her lips in her usual lazy grin. She pretended nothing had happened at all. 

?I didn?t know chakra could be used like that,? she commented lightly as she eagerly watched Noine draw a perfect reflection of the cherry blossom on her notebook. ?Can you create other flowers as well??

When Noine got up from her sitting place so they could move to a quieter place as Yuuko had previously requested, the young girl followed behind. Her hands still clasped together. 

?You know, when we go back home, we should write each other,? she suggested while they moved. ?Noine, Ai already said she?d be visiting me in Kumo, you?re coming too, right?? 
She meant it. She really did like Ai and Noine, they were both nice and kind.

And any problems they had?

Well, Yuuko didn?t have to know about them at all.


----------



## Laix (Aug 28, 2014)

_Raiken_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 11*
​
Using the money Raiken had extorted for her, Kirisaki purchased a new kimono that was slightly more bland but just as stunning on her. There was something about her that meant even if she wore a stained bin bag she would look cute.

But that was besides the point.

He had a passing interest in Edie on top of his underlying intentions. With this sudden revelation however, everything had been turned on its head. Natsu Nakano's daughter would have to be discarded, she was no longer of interest.

The _Unmarked One_ was most certainly-

"Sorry for the wait."

Kirisaki emerged from the store giving Raiken a second glimpse of her new attire.

"I feel like I was saying something before this whole coffee incident, but I can't exactly remember... Well, I suppose that doesn't matter."

The two began to walk almost passively, their eyes both still transfixed on each other as they made their way through the Festival crowds.

"To respond to your answers: I'm fifteen, a genin and my life has been about the same."

Hold on. Something didn't add up. It came as such a wonder to hear her mention her age that he couldn't help but display his surprise and confusion even though she should have no idea what he's thinking of. The reason for the shock was that, theoretically, Unmarked would be 16 ~ 18 although more likely closer to 18 with 16 only included as a rough guide. 

At the age of fifteen, Kirisaki didn't even make the minimum. 

While the math didn't add up, Raiken was certain of what he saw - her burn regenerated right there and then. There was no mistaking it.

"R-Right..." He nodded along, trying to perform a smooth recovery from that moment. It seemed too late however as Kirisaki felt the awkwardness of the situation and tried her hardest to make her age not seem so bad. But if they were just going to be friends, why would that even matter? 

That was when a small smirk crossed his lips. He realised just what she wanted to say back then.

Laughing away the tension, he placed a friendly hand on her shoulder and gave it a pat. "Don't worry. You're mature for your age. I can tell that and we only met moments ago." With that same hand, he paused their movements and ushered her to the side of the street where they wouldn't get pushed and shoved by the moving crowd. 

Stood in the shadow of a nearby alley way, he let out a short but faint sigh before explaining. "Sorry to pull you away like this," He apologised, maintaining eye contact. "... But something's been bothering me. Earlier when you spilled the coffee, I noticed you burned your arm."

She followed his eyes down to her arms. Although the sleeves of her Kimono covered three quarters, her wrist and the ends of her forearm was still exposed and the lack of wounds could be seen. His point was proven, but she was still unsure of what he was getting at.

"That's a very peculiar ability, healing wounds almost instantaneously like that. No handseals either."

_*SLAM*_
​
With no prior warning, Raiken grabbed Kirisaki by her attenuated throat and pinned her against the brick wall. She tried to resist and desist his actions but his strength was overwhelming. The teenager was completely shocked - the boy she thought was her prince charming was now assaulting her out of the blue like this?

"Now are you going to tell me the truth about that little ability of yours or do I need to force it from you?"

The man cocked his head to the side as an uncharacteristic grin of evil appeared.

 *---*​
Raiken was stood outside the clothes store waiting for Kirisaki to  finish purchasing her garments, leaning against a nearby wall with his  arms folded and eyes calmly shut. In his right hand was a small  ring-binder notepad with most of the pages torn out. There was no lines  for writing; instead there was only traditional ink and messy  scribblings. Out of the three pages, the first contained a rough drawing  of a girl whom resembled Edie Nakano in her school uniform. The second  detailed a sort of mathematical formula while the last had two  bullet-points:


Check age. 16~18. Maybe older.
Seal-less MN.
His  fingers flipped through the pages like it was a passive habit. The man  didn't even once open his eyes, letting himself be lost in his thoughts.

"You know... I've always hated the Phoenix Festival. Such an unattractive event."​
The ice-cold voice of an alluring woman and her frosty fingers grazing  his skin yanked him from his mind, bringing up his defenses. Sparks of  blue and the screech of lightning encased his fist as he spun around to  deliver a devastating blow to _She Who Dared Disturb Him_. 

It was futile however, countered with an arm of diamond. His raiton attack barely cracked her flawless skin.

"There there 004. You'll be dealt with later on,"  She soothed as the effects of her touch earlier on began to take  effect. His vision began to fade and he could feel his consciousness  slipping away. The last thing he saw was that condescending smile that  taunted his weakness.

Combined with the elemental wonders of her abilities, he knew who it was without seeing a face.




"_*...Freyja!*_"
*
---*

Just three minutes passed before Raiken came to his  senses. He found himself slumped in an obscure alleyway, captured by the  shadows so no passing civilian would've noticed him.

"Shit..."

Using the brick wall behind him as leverage, 004 pulled himself to his  feet and dusted down his knees. There was a sharp, throbbing pain in his  forehead that was no doubt the result of her. While she intended to  knock him out for potentially hours, Raiken had already trained himself  to counter her mental manipulation techniques by planting  self-activating Raiton seals on himself that essentially shock him  awake. 

Stumbling out of the alley, he glanced at the clothes store nearby. He  remembered waiting here for Kirisaki, leaning against that very wall  with the notebook in his hands. 

But _of course_ he remembers.

Raiken couldn't help but smirk. Freyja would rather risk her actions  being exposed than pass up the chance to mock her opponent. She  originally intended for Raiken to remember everything, including waiting  for Kirisaki and seeing her be fooled.

_Fooled... _His eyes widened with realization of the situation at  hand. That was why Freyja was here. That was why she knocked him out.  That was why she touched his head. She was doing what she does best -  deception.

He turned left down the street and put his athletic body to good use,  sprinting down the festival highway at full speed. The thoughts rushing  through his mind deciphered Freyja's every move. While unconfirmed, he  was certain she had read his recent memories to learn of whom he was  targeting and whom he believed to be the Unmarked. With that in her  mind, she would impersonate them and get close to said person.

Then, once the moment was right, she would kill them while under the  appearance of Raiken. Not only would her own goals be achieved but she  would also frame him for the murder of their last hope.

"Fuck you, Freyja!"

He hadn't been out more than five minutes. Freyja and Kirisaki couldn't  have gotten far. His eyes scanned every alleyway, every crevice he  passed in hopes of finding just a glimpse of her.

Time was running out; In fact, he could already be too late.

"_*KIRISAKI!!*_"​​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 28, 2014)

*Chapter 6 - Phoenix Festival *

_Yukino_

______________________​
_Morning_

She paced through the streets of Fuzen, dressed in her new kimono. It was a simple dark red one, to go along with the ribbons which laced her hair, with a black sash. It looked good, she thought, if not somewhat impractical and restrictive. The girl drew several glances as she manoeuvred herself through the road, oblivious to all the stares. A subtle yet gravitating elegance.

Then, a man from a nearby stall called out to her. One of those little dinky ones where you used paper nets to catch fish from water. "Hey, little lady." His voice was loud, gruff, yet strangely charismatic. 

Yukino turned around, her gray eyes hovering from the pool to the stall keeper. An overweight, burly guy of around maybe thirty years and with signs of hair loss. A loser, she promptly concluded to herself. Nevertheless, she graced him with a response. "Yes?"

"You seem a bit bored, 'lil miss. Wanna try out some kingyo sukui?" he asked, producing a couple of fragile looking paper nets. "It's still the mornin' of the festival so everybody is busy getting ready for when it starts, so I haven't had many visitors. You'd be the second, actually..."

"Who was the first?" she raised an eyebrow.

The friendly man chuckled. "It was some skinhead kid. Real friendly, but a 'lil goofy. Was running around in a purple jumpsuit lookin' for a yukata shop, so I offered him directions if he could catch at least five goldfish," he recalled.

_"Makoto,"_ Yukino thought. The description matched him perfectly. Bad haircut, obnoxiously loud, ugly jumpsuit and terrible sense of direction. Granted, those weren't the words the man described him with, but it was still a good fit. "How much is a net?" she asked, taking out a small purse. If she said no now, it would have been like backing down against Makoto.

"One net for five ryō usually, but for you, one net for three ryō. Sound good, 'lil lady?" he asked, taking out a small pink box from underneath the wooden stall.

"What is the standard ratio for net breakage to successful goldfish scooping?" she asked. 

He blinked, taken off guard by the sudden inquiry. To the point where he didn't even have time to actually process the fact that he should have said something to make her buy as many as possible. "Uh... it's like, what, ten nets for every one fish?" he frowned. "The other kid got five for ten, though."

The girl considered this nugget of information, then retrieved a wad of cash from her purse. It was exactly thirty ryō. "I will take ten. You can keep the change," she said, knowing full well there was no change. 

***​
Goldfish scooping was unexpectedly difficult. The little fish were elusive and slippery, and the nets themselves proved to be annoyingly fragile. If she didn't know any better, Yukino might have said they showed signs of compromise. _"Do not underestimate me, you petty little goldfish,"_ she thought, as the first of her nets broke. Unfortunately for the store keeper and fish, this poor luck came to an abrupt end after the first few minutes. After she had gotten used to how quickly the paper tore after contact with the water, Yukino scooped like a woman possessed. Bit by bit, the bucket next to her slowly filled up with the flailing bodies of fish and, bit by bit, the cheery expression of the stall keeper crumbled away as he realised that this 'lil girl' was actually even worse than the jumpsuit boy from earlier.

Finally, the onslaught finished and Yukino got up, a look of silent but grim satisfaction on her face. She wiped away a bead of her sweat as she lifted up the pail. "I believe I beat Makoto, yes? Fifteen fish with ten nets."

"I..." he stuttered, incredulous. "How did you do that?" 

"It's easy once you figure out how the whole thing works. Avoid making early contact with the water, watch the fish move and quickly scoop when they're near the surface." Yukino paused for a moment, then poured the fish back into the water.

"Whoa, why you giving 'em back, 'lil miss?" 

"I only took the challenge to affirm my superiority over an acquaintance of mine. I don't need a bag of goldfish," she put the bucket down. "But... this was surprisingly fun. I may come back later to try and beat my record," Yukino said, and walked off.

The man really hoped she wouldn't come back.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 28, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Phoenix Festival IV
One Shot Kid
*



The heavens opened up and shined a ray of light upon young Zellous Kazama, through some sort of divine independent event he was saved from getting knocked from former Kusakagure to former Iwakagure. Well that may have not been the case but when you have an uncontrollable vocal spasm in which you relay every supposed deed of your soon to be aggressor and that turns them away from knocking your cerebellum into your hippocampus to create some mesh mash brain soup, well you find God in just about anything. The thing that still made Zell uneasy was the way the big monster and the little harpy spoke. For the Hound of Justice listening to Lucia and Marrietta talk to each other would be like some hapless explorer finding himself in an African village of Cannibals who speak by clicking their tongue and clearing their throat passage in funny ways. He couldn't make heads or tails of it, to him they could have been plotting some depraved act that involved a baby placenta, ice cubes, and well him. For a moment he actually wasn't seeing two girls he was seeing two demonic beasts with saber tooth fangs, condor talons, and for some reason peacock pattern wings.

"My hallucinations are getting worse." He said to himself quietly but before he could further pontificate on the rather pressing mental defect his attention was drawn to a new face. It was a girl who seemed to be around the same age as Lucia give or take a few years. She was a rather inquisitive little imp whose wide eyed innocence made you forgive her lack or tact. Zell didn't know that this girl was the closest thing the Uchiha had to a Princess and it's not a certainty he would have cared because he surely did not care about how innocent she was.

"What do you my hair looks weird!?!? Look at the glossy non greasy sheen and the lack of split ends!!!"

In the blink of an eye Zell went from the flat footed pussy puss of justice to The Hound of Justice. His seething anger was downright palpable, he was about to go 0-100 on this little girl, real quick, real fucking quick. The switch was flipped to on and the metamorphosis of his personality from yellow belly lint locker to bedazzling yellow aura'd shinobi was in effect. Yes, in his fury the switch was literally flipped and the first gate had been activated. The sparkles juxtaposed by the power he was emitting created a very stark dichotomy. He was non-threatening before, maybe slightly nonthreatening now with the sparkles preening about, but the concept of his threat level was a surely in flux as yellow flames licked the ambient air.

“MY HAIR IS EFFING PER—“

Just like that Zell exploded, his nose erupting in a geyser of plasmatic life force. The violent jerk created from the spring of blood had a ‘shotgun’ effect knocking him back onto the ground once again. Super Marietta’s squieshees getting squished had stopped his murderous impulses before they could come to fruition. Despite being younger than Zell, Marietta’s heaven sacks were hefty and round like cantaloupe, sweet, juicy, succulent cantaloupe. The way the girl fondled her made them seem even bigger in the dress and it was because of this that the monster was able to fell our young hero. Because of the intervention of another demon child and her massive cans.​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2014)

*Ichi Inuzuka...*

Wiping the chocolate off her face with her sleeve, Ichi was getting very uncomfortable the more the boy talked, he kept shrinking more and more the longer the one sided conversation went on.  Niisan and Shigo were excited at the appearance of the newcomer, bouncing around the trio.  “H-hello...D-do you two know e-each other?”

She wondered how long the two boys knew each other.  She stood there quietly, watching their interactions, she seemed to relax just slightly in the shoulder area.  “So...Will this be our...a-adventuring party for th-the festival?”


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _In Reply To_ 





HollowBird said:


> *Shinohara Yuuko*
> Phoenix Festival
> (Currently with Takahashi Ai and Kamui Noine)​
> Yuuko noticed when the general atmosphere around Ai changed. Her usually gentle smiling expression turning somber. And it frightened Yuuko when Ai’s normally sparkling red eyes darkened with a feeling Yuuko couldn’t quite understand.
> ...







*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi

~Phoenix Festival~

Ai watched as Noine examined her hand, making her change it's position, and getting a feel for the contours. The girl intricately sketched the picture  into her book which impressed Ai greatly. She had never seen someone with such skill before, especially with enough skill to perfectly capture a picture in such a short amount of time, and in one go. 

"That.."

She examined the flower in the palm of her hand which was exactly like that of the one that was now on the page, the only difference was she could physically feel this one, and she could feel the life in the blossom, and it's aura that it gave off faintly. 

Ai smiled softly at Noine, and to show her how much she enjoyed the picture Ai offered the blossom to Noine, the blossom wasn't an ordinary blossom, and it could be sustained indefinitely if it was fed a tiny bit of chakra. But it didn't require cherry blossom release chakra to be sustained, only for it to develop further.

"It looks just like my flower, and I want you to have the real thing..."


Her scarlet eyes still were glazed over a bit, and she was still distant from the other girls. She hoped no one noticed it, and only payed attention to book, or the blossom. Yuuko seemed to be acting unusually, maybe she started to notice Ai acting strangely. Ai didn't think Yuuko would have noticed, she was really sweet, and seemed rather naive. 

That's one of the reasons Ai felt so comfortable with her, she felt like Yuuko held no malicious intent, and was pure. At least more pure than anyone else she had met in the village back home. She seemed like she lived in another world, and didn't notice all the bad things that happened. The world now wasn't as bad as the stories Ai had heard about the world around, and during the time of the Great Fourth Shinobi World War, but it was still far from a utopia. 

That trait of Yuuko was very admirable to Ai, and she honestly felt a bit jealous of the girl, and her ability to see the world in a way where she could smile, and laugh.

"I'll make you one too Yuuko."

Ai turned to the younger of the two girls, and gave a reassuring smile to let her know that she was alright. She had a moment of weakness, and felt herself fall back into the state she was in before. But with these two by her side she'd be sure to have fun with them. 

"That's right."

Ai softly said looking into Noine's eyes, her own eyes gave off a warm, gentle feeling as she spoke to her. 

"I'll visit Yuuko at her village, and you at yours."

Ai stopped as she spoke, and began to think about what she had just said. She didn't actually know where Noine was from, but she'd go wherever it was regardless of where it was. She hadn't actually made friends before, and these two seemed like they were both going to be good friends. Even if Noine wasn't as open, or outgoing as the other girl yet. 

Ai could sympathize with Noine, she knew what it felt like to not want to be around people, and to be alone. 

"You two can visit Konoha, and 'll shoe you around. I'm sure Sosetsu could arrange that for me."

Ai's face was no longer somber, it was again peaceful, and she seemed to have loosen back up again. Maybe one day Ai could permanently be like this. But until then she had to be happy for her new friends' sake, no this time she wasn't happy just so she could please those around her, but this time it was because she was genuinely happy.

"T...thank you.

Noine, and Yuuko."

Tears started to form in Ai's eyes before slowly rolling down her cheeks, the warm sensation felt very different than her usual tears. These were tears of joy, tears she hadn't thought she could make anymore.​


----------



## Cjones (Aug 28, 2014)

*Marietta*

*The Pheniox Festival IV
*

The ass whooping that was about to be given to the poor sap was thankfully averted thanks to Lucia?s intervention. Marietta simply reverted back to her normal stern disposition as she folded her arms on top of one another. He may have managed to avoid her kicking his teeth in, but now she wanted to know exactly where he had heard the things he said about her. Clearly rumors based on falsehoods, well, only that last one was truly up to debate if Lucia was actually telling the truth thought the fact that such information about her got out was more than enough to irk her. She honestly was in no type of mood to be dealing with this kind of drama, here and now.

Sadly things would only get worse before they got better. 

Out of the blue slender arms enveloped her shoulders and, without any hesitation, began relentlessly groping sweater kittens or as Marietta fancifully refers them in her own language as ?The Ni?as De Primera.? The entire scene of vulgar and out of place, like a situation you?d only see in some perverted comedy aimed mostly at males. The newly met stranger who bore witness to this alongside her younger cousin immediately began gushing crimson from his nose and toppled over as if he had been suddenly torpedo by an unknown object. While the normally energized bunny known as Lucia?s happy disposition of basic sunshine and lollipops had suddenly began quivering with an owl like stare as she watched this random intruder fondle ?The Ni?as De Primera? with such disrespect.

"And...Those breasts are huge!! What did you do to get them so big?? Is there a secret to it? I want you to tell me, tell me tell me!!" The tasteless little girl asked with peaked curiosity as she continued her vulgar melon juggling. Marietta stood still as stone, there was no movement, and it didn?t even looked as if she was breathing. The swelling fury that was accumulating in not only her, but Lucia as well, could almost be seen floating into the atmosphere as a thick vibrant aura of ruby and emerald respectively. This was sure to be a volatile collusion of epic proportions that would be incomprehensible to anyone. While the temper of Marietta was well documented many don?t know that, despite the normally beatific disposition of Lucia, there was a vicious she-beast of a child that dwelled deep within, only appearing at the rarest of times. 

A true similarity between these cousins. 

?HEY YOU LITTLE, cugano told me not to curse, BUT I?LL DO IT ANYWAY. YOU LITTLE LA PUTTANA. STOP TOUCHING THOSE.? 

Luica exploded, tackling the new arrival down like a defensive linemen. 

?THAT?S NOT HOW YOU TOUCH THE NINAS DE PRIMERA. YOU TOUCH THOSE LIKE THIS.? Lucia hollered jumping up and, with great caresses and unnatural precision, began an even more sensual display of her groping skills. Her finger movements and the way she worked the mounds of flesh so expertly was like that of a masseuse. 

?YOU TOUCH THEM LIKE, UH, SOMETHING FANCY, ER, LIKE FINE AGED WINE NOT YOUR CHEAP TOLIET ALCOHOL.? Her antics weren?t really helping at this moment and it was nothing more than fuel thrown onto an already raging wild fire.
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Phoenix Festival

_Please, Just Don't Bring Me Down | Part VIII_

----------​
"We're no longer going to be competing in the Exams...orders from Senju Takeshi-san," he says, glancing down at the two dogs as they begin prancing around about their legs. He eyes the exoskeletons on their hind legs curiously, scratching his head for a moment before nodding to Ichi. "If you don't mind, sure," he'd respond, and then turn back to Makoto. "Where is Ren-san, then? And that is a nice yukata. Good color for you."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 28, 2014)

*Chapter 7 - Phoenix Festival *

_Makoto_

______________________​
Makoto knew very little about yukatas. Actually, it might have been more accurate to say that he knew nothing about yukatas. Because he didn't. When he had bought the purple robe, the taijutsu lover wasn't so sure about it. Lots of people wore dresses of the same shade, but there were loads of miscellaneous errata he wasn't aware of. Was he tying something the wrong way? Was it wrong to match it with golden stripes?

So, with the assurance of Taneda - someone who Makoto had firmly placed as being a 'smart guy' - he finally felt a little at peace with it. His smile reached across his entire face. "Thanks! I like yours too." he said, peering at Taneda's outfit. 

His grin fell a bit, shook by the news that his friend wouldn't be participating further in the exams. So much that the fact it was a Senju, rather than Yoshitsune, who restricted it, completely flew over his head. 

"It's a shame that you won't be participating anymore with us, man. That sucks. I'm sure Ren'll be bummed to hear it too, even if he pretends he doesn't care," he gave a knowing wink. "Dunno where he is at the moment, though. The group split up after Yukino-san suggested splitting up to 'conquer ground'. Sure would be handy to have one of his magic boxes right now, right?" Makoto laughed, nudging Taneda in the ribs.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 28, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*​Phoenix Festival​(Currently with Takahashi Air and Kamui Noine)​
Childishly pleased at the prospect of having her own cherry blossom, Yuuko let the tension fade away along with the trembling of her hands. After all, what was she doing, letting such sad things ruin such a fun festival?

The feeling lasted right until Ai spoke with tears that fell right after her words. "T...thank you. Noine, and Yuuko."

Yuuko's heart squeezed with guilt. Why was Ai thanking her? She did nothing. No, it was something worse than doing nothing to avoid a friend's (and Ai was already a friend) feelings. Her cheeks burned even as she tentatively smiled back. She wanted to apologize. But to apologize was to admit what she saw, to admit that something had been wrong.

So instead, Yuuko ignored whatever really was behind Ai's seemingly happy tears. At least ten different ideas on how she could get away popped into her mind but she forced her feet to stay put and bit down her tongue to stop the excuses from coming. She could at least do that. 

The young girl sighed and reached up to wipe Ai's tears with the sleeve of her Yukata. Yuuko was aware the gesture was a bit on the rude side but she had no other idea on how to clear up the mood. 

That was the most she could could bring herself to do though. "I look forward to visiting Konoha, I've heard great things about it!" She said, ignoring whatever had been building up until now. 

"That reminds me," Yuuko added as a thought popped into her head. "Ai, you can mold chakra? Does that mean you're also a kunoichi?" She looked at Noine to include her in the question as well. It would be a rather big coincidence to discover all three of them were kunoichi.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 29, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Phoenix Festival

Raiken's  revelation about my lack of wounds honestly surprised me. That  coffee  was scolding hot, and I would at the very least expect my skin to  be a  little red, but to see no marks at all was shocking. The closest  thing I  could imagine was during the dragon fight when Satoshi had  injected me  with something. Despite being immortal that stuff  kick-started my  system, and my wounds regenerated at an alarming rate. But that was a  few days ago, it could be that, right? I couldn't judge to be honest,  only someone like Satoshi would know the effects of whatever he injected  into me, and how long it would stay. All I know is that no type of  vacine or medicine lasts forever, so that miracle drug had to wear off  sometime, and I wouldn't be surprised if it already had.  

The  intensity of the situation changed so quickly that my mind couldn't  keep up. This man, who I had spent the last fifteen minutes chatting  happily with was now acting violently, holding me by the neck and  pressuring me against the wall. His grip was strong, but not fierce  enough to stop my breathing patterns. I did try to resist by bringing up  my arms to remove his single hand, but as expected, he was way too  strong. I eventually allowed my arms to fall to my sides, knowing it  would be no use. I would tire myself out and lose more oxygen trying to  resist in this situation, it would be stupid of me to try anything else.

"Now are you going to tell me the truth about that little ability of yours or do I need to force it from you?"

The  man declared. His question was very direct, but also demeaning. Unlike  before where he had taken everything I said into account and acted from  his heart, here he was acting cold and malevolent, only focused on what  he wanted to know. I couldn't imagine Raiken being so heartless, to wait  to take advantage of me, but maybe that's what type of person he is.  Maybe this was some sort of mission he was sent on privately. After all,  he is a Jonin.

No, that couldn't be true. The man I had come to  know said things truthfully from his heart. Despite his short responses I  could tell that through his actions he had cared for what I thought.  There was no way that guy and this man could be the same person.  But...it had to be. They were dressed the same, sounded the same, looked  the same. There was honestly not one thing I could notice different. I  shut my eyes in denial, trying to think of something else I could do in  this situation.

The disguised man drew a kunai and motioned it towards my neck. With a malevolent smile the blonde announced "You  will tell me how it works now, or else I'll slice you open until you  sequel it out. Despite being rather cheaply made it'll become  unattractive with your blood soaked in it, but that'll be the least of  your worries." In response I simply tightened my lips, but it  didn't seem like the large man liked that response very much as he  tilted his chocking arm backwards and then slammed me back against the  wall. At this point my vision was spinning but it didn't seem like he  was done.

"Fine, but don't say I didn't warn you."

The transformed Freyja  motioned her kunai to my wrist and slit it deeply, were bloods started  squirting in large spurts. However to her, and my own, amusement, the  wound quickly closed and halted any bleeding. Somehow I now had a  regenerative ability, but I wondered how. My clone didn't have it, or  else it would have kept coming back and I would have never defeated it.  No, this was something entirely different. On the other hand the fake  Raiken looked interested, walking parallel to the wall as she dragged my  head across the wall for a few feet.

"Now listen, I can make  this very painful, or barley painful. I honestly prefer the former  method but it gives you an out. So make your choice." What was I to do? I  had no idea where this regenerative power came from so I couldn't tell  her anyways, and there is no way I was telling her about my immortality.  With a small smile I confirmed "I'm not telling you shit." With her  other large hand she brought it in with a quick sweeping motion straight  into my abdomen. How hard could this guy punch?! I immediately started  choking up blood, but I knew this wouldn't be the end of it.

"Did  you think this festival would be a little princess party where you  could just enjoy your life, find the man of your dreams, get in his bed  like some whore and live the rest of your life in peace? Well guess  what, I wasn't the man you thought I was, and I could do so many worse  things imaginable. So think for a moment, just saw a few words and it'll  all be over. Being so defiant like this, it's really unattractive. To  think that I found you pretty in the first place."

The lare man  brought his fist back into my abdomen causing me to vomit blood once  again. His words echoed through my ears as I sat here and felt my body  reactively try to fix whatever he broke. What could I do but sit here  and take it? I'd live an eternal life anyways so there was no way I  wasn't getting out of here alive, even beheaded I could live, so what  was the risk? I'd just have to put up with it for now, this man himself  had to have a breaking point at some time. But as my body got more  bloodied and bruised, more than the regenerative blood could keep up, I  honestly almost wished I could die.

"You really won't talk will  you? You're that stubborn? I suppose for once I can take the easy route,  especially since you're getting boring as a sand-bag."

The man  placed his free hand onto my head, and strangely it seemed as if he were  in a different world. I motioned my arms upwards as he stared into  space. But as I moved my arms I felt strange, not physically, but  mentally. My head started to hurt alot and I could feel my consciousness  fading. I had no idea what he was doing but it was messing with my  ability to even think. 

"_*KIRISAKI!!*_"
​Yelled  a familiar voice. It had been this mans voice except from a distance  away. It didn't make any sense to me but I couldn't sit here and think  about it. I tried to cry out back to the man to see if I could garner  any sort of response, but when I attempted the man held firmer against  my diaphragm, causing almost no sound to escape. With my head being  rattled with and my throat being crushed I felt I was done, but maybe by a stroke of luck I had found an opening.  For a brief moment the large man widened his eyes, as if he found the  jackpot, but with that I formed the single handsign and opened my mouth  wide, as my jutsu was now ready. 

"Raiton: Gain"

I  announced, as the lightning bolt sprang from my mouth directly towards  the large man. His grasp and hand fell from my body and and was thrown  to the ground. Coughing and weezing I stumbled out of the alleyway where I  briefly made eye contact with the man I had originally assumed threw me  against a wall. This was now an impossibility but I hadn't much time to  think about it. The real Raiken looked to where I emerged to see a  nearly unscathed Freyja imitating Raiken himself. The blonde grit his teeth ready to leap at his target. 

"_*FREYJA!!*_"​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 29, 2014)

The Smarts Of Rion..or not?​



The young boy finished his ?White Flash? sushi and sat the chopsticks down on the table. He let out a loud burp and smiled sheepishly as the store owner gave him a weird look, Rion pointed to the table by pointing his right finger index at the table. Rion flashed a smirk and the old man looked underneath the table to low and behold see the emergency button he was pushing has been disabled. He looked back up at Rion & Rion was seen wagging his finger back and forth at the store owner who freaked out and covered his head. Rion?s eyebrows arched in shock at the man cowering away from him, he just stood up off the wooden seat and stepped down off the platform.


_?It?s not nice to be a tattletale. You tell the ANBU when they arrive you hit this by mistake and no you never saw me. If not I?d hate to make me angry.?_


?Yes Master Rion, I won?t tell a soul!?


_?By the way sir, that was amazing sushi!?_


The old man nervously smiled as Rion started to dash from the storefront knowing his time was limited to get to The Phoenix Festival. He looked at the moon above the village and smiled as he focused on his dash to the outskirts of town, he knew himself he wasn?t no match physically for the Anbu himself, so he?s have to outsmart them. He was dashing past villagers as they looked behind them astonished at his speed but also recognizing it was that boy no one spoke of, and they were all looking at him. He knows everybody in the leaf love their Hokage and will answer the questions of his force when asked have you seen the black haired kid known as Rion? Which way did he go and expects that if they don?t come to The Phoenix Festival that Raikiyo Uchiha himself would recover him from the Festival. Rion smirked at the upset look upon the Hokage's face when he finds this out. What?s he gonna do? Impose more sanctions of restrictions upon me? Ground me? Rion chuckled to himself at the idea of being put on punishment! The village is very beautiful at night with all of the lights lining the streets and the beautiful landscape of the buildings making the Leaf stand out to other villages. The Phoenix Festival is in the land called Fuzengakure.


_?Well I wonder who is gonna be there? Considering I don?t really get to interact with people this very well could be interesting..?_


The question is I can?t foot it there, it?d take too much time and I run the risk of being caught and never making it to the festival. The young boy puts some pep in his step as he is nearing the edge of the village and he puts a brake on his speed as he notices some Anbu Ops standing near the front entrance. Rion ducks behind a building and peeks out abit, they have their backs to him.  They didn?t hear nor notice him whatsoever. He pulls his head back behind the building and looks around. Down the alleyway to his left is a narrowing alley, but isn?t there only one way out of the village. He ponders for a moment before smirking, he reaches into his pocket and pulls out a piece of paper and a inkpen, he begins scribbling some words down and putting the inkpen back in his pocket. He folds the paper up and lightly puts his fingers to his lips, and makes a light whistle. A hawk that is brown comes flying down past the buildings and lands on his arm, it?s the trusty Hokage messenger Hawk, and the only reason it comes to Rion is because it knows him and he always feeds it?s that White Flash Sushi it loves, reaching into his pocket he pulls out a saved piece of sushi from earlier and of course you didn?t notice he saved it, wrapped in a napkin he unwraps it and the hawk starts cawing in happiness as Rion lets the hawk eat it out of his hand. He pets the hawk?s head and puts the note in it?s right leg slot holder.

_
?Deliver this to the Anbu Ops at the front gate!?_

Rion taps his hand and the Hawk flies off and toward the men, it lands on the Anbu on the rights shoulder as Rion takes cover behind a dumpster in the alley, as the man retrieves the note from the hawk, it flies away. The man opens the letter skimming it for a minute before freaking out and looking at his partner. 


?What is it?

?The Hokage is in trouble...we must report now!?

?And Abandon our post! You know those blood thirsty weirdos from The Church of Jashin have been lurking!? 

?I know that but the Hokage takes importance over those matters, let?s go!?

They turn around and start running back toward the way of the Hokages quarters. Rion is seen snickering behind a box but also knows for a fact now that his time is really limited. Once the Hokage finds this out he will surely come looking for me.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 29, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

I've woken to a dream. 

Amidst the soiled terrain where men and woman dare not step foot, stood two entities. I harbored the sight of the one of the left, witnessing a battle ensue with gracious talent a flurry of flames. I struggled to keep afoot, while each blow which directed itself to this man whom I now know is not me, paced with gracious flair across the land avoiding each and every blow. With morning rose, the night soon clashed with the bathe of white lighting, the colors of the forest of bloodied bodies and quenching soul soon radiated its horrid spectacle to the world. These two men both held the insignia of my clan, which soon had brought to me that I, as a solemn member of set clan, have already discovered the purpose of such bloodshed. Brandished by the curse, both this souls have brought themselves to the apex of their struggle, while one fought to protect his curse the other fought to be released from it. 

The power bequeathed by the son of Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki. And so, in this recurring dream I see the two battle to their wits end, the spectacle continues for what seems to be several days. The destruction scales, and the powers collide and it seems that one of the other seems more hesitant. Soon the souls were met with a power that uniquely separated them from the clan. At this moment is where my mind cannot register the rest, soon bathed in a glimmer of white, my vision of the battle is sparse. The fragments soon rebuild and before long, a man is dead at the pit of my feet. This is how the dream always ends. I wake up to the residual sadness built upon this man's soul. But then again, I never truly felt this man was anything else but my own...

*~**~*​
"Here you go"

A man around his late 60's handed a youthful Uchiha a piece of paper. Within it held a criteria of demands. Seems like it was a mission that he had been selected to participate in. Or more so, he already knew of this outcome prior to this day. The man who sat in the opposite side of the table was none other than this boy'd grandfather. A man of great intellect, and wisdom. And the man who inevitably played the role of father after the passing of his mother. Ikuto held the paper on his finger and began to scan it's content diligently, within it seemed to hold no specified detail of what actions needed to be taken, or what specification were present. It only spoke of a certain criminal by the name of Ivery, Rosuto. 

"So this is the man who escaped the prison around the Chunnin Exams. I thought he burned all evidence of his during that stunt of his."

Ikuto spoke somewhat surprised at the information he gathered. He seemed quite contempt as well due to this being the reason he was called out for. The mission required a specific target to capture this masked enigma. And he was chosen to do so. 

"Don't hold your breath, son. He's quite the contender. It seems that a lot of information leaked out from a viable source. The boy's alive and his actions were not only against the nations, but against the Village in specific."

The old man picked up his glass of oolong tea and began to drown his throat in his nectar. The taste was enough to soothe his senses and calm himself not only physically, but gave his a mental serenity that pleased him greatly. As the boy finished the mission's description his eyes rose to meet that of his grandfather. 

"So he's a terrorist. Would such a mission be befitting a Genin? I haven't even activated my Sharingan yet. And how could you depict his identity so quickly? It says here the boy shows a promise in tactical movement and strategy." 

The old man laughed, the boy was taking this far too seriously. He was usually more laid back and unworried, he supposed that this was simply a front, but then he shrugged it off and continued. It wasn't a bad pacing at least, but a part of his didn't believe it would last too long. 

"He was the cause of the Chuunin's exam's fire."

"He caused that...?"

"Indeed. Through televised means we were able to depict that the boy from the exams is the same from this enigma that goes by Ade. His arm is metallic, and he holds one of the clan's eyes which is now progressed to it's second stage."

Ikuto viewed the face of the boy, the photograph held burnt edges, it seemed it was all that was scavenged from the prison's riot. This seemed complicated, too much so for his abilities.

"And what makes the Lord Kage think that I, out of everyone else much more capable, am able to take this boy?"

"You were handpicked, not by the Kage, but from an outer source. He goes by the name, the modified hero. But this mission is not immediate. You'll have to up you game, if you ever wish to reach his talents. The boy seems to be good, very much so. I believe he able to do what he has done due to our carelessness. He is clever, much more so than some of the adults I've met in my life time. He also was able to equal the Uchiha Jinchūriki."

"What are his merits?"

Ikuto questioned this. He was too wayward, it seemed that his actions so far weren't stable and he simply went against his own wills. As if he wanted nothing, but at the same time hoped for something.

"I believe, he's luring the villages. He probably wants to cause a major strike. And witnessing what he has been capable of, we're not risking an army. Although it might be what's needed. However, he's not that strong. He is just clever." 

"I see... So I will undertake this mission alone, but not immediately? So what's my purpose then?"

"When he's sighted, you'll be sent to either recon, spy, or even engage this contender. But right now, it's nothing to worry about. Now hurry. You need t head out towards your other mission."

His mien protruded a small smile, he lifted himself from where he stood, slid the doors open and waved to his grandfather, leaving his home.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 29, 2014)

(continued)

~Hatori~

2 Hours Later

Hatori shudders his body feeling ever more numb as the winds ran through his waterlogged quills, if it wasn't for the oil that coated them he would probably been grounded minutes ago. His new found friend had taken point taking the brunt of the force of the storm for him, flying directly ahead much of the stronger winds simply were deflected around him, "Remain in this formation, you're too weak to stand up to these conditions."

They left the safety of the forest, no longer with trees protecting them the winds and rain bombarded them a single gust almost knocked his friend off balance, but he responded moving ahead of her briefly and hitting her flank to put her back on balance before once more she took the lead, "Thanks! I never expected a rogue wind like that... hahaha."

"Our lives are at risk out here, maybe we should back down!"He asked her and she shakes her head, "Hell no! I've been waiting for this moment my whole life, why would we back down now." Hatori blinking for a moment stated, "OK then but we can't fly with these winds, fighting the currents isn't the way to go." She glanced around agreeing with him, she was fairly strong but he had a good point they still had a big leg to go and no longer had the tree's to help block the winds that now surged across the mountain. "I got an idea..."

~April~

Eerin looks at Gretirr who continued to monitor the situation all that remained were four, including Hatori. It was no lie he was surprised he made it this far despite the company he had, and each pair seemed to have gotten the right idea instead of fighting the currents instead abusing them to help get them up the mountain. Finally she got the signal as he raised his wing and she drew two arrows, taking aim and a moment to adjust due to the strong winds before releasing the first at Hatori's group following up with another at the others.

April closed her eyes, the rain seeming to have not touched her since the storm had begun simply being deflected away by a barrier that she had setup around herself. "Gretirr, you only wanted them to work together for this moment didn't you?"

~Hatori~

Hatori grins they were finally making progress now almost at the peak but how would they decide the winner once they reached the top assuming no one had already beaten them. He had no idea what her history was but she seemed far more desperate at achieving victory, but his mind was clouded suddenly as he witnessed an owl strike through her wing she screeched before beginning to spiral towards the ground hovering for a moment he turned his head tracking her, before looking at the peak and glaring upon his sister. When above the sound of thunder he heard Gretirr, "Does the objective take priority over the lives of your companions?!"

_Did it?_Hatori thinks to himself he didn't know anything about the owl that had helped him make it this far, and she wouldn't die surely? The examiner told them that deaths were the last thing on their mind but no one else was here to save her. Turning his head he noticed the other group and the great grey seemed to go for the correct anwsure. He shakes his head taking a single wing beat towards the objective before halting and returning his gaze to the barn owl, making he choice he takes a stoop coming down beneath her preparing to break her fall. _What's the point of fighting if I got nothing worth protecting.. I'm not going to become a heartless bastard._


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 29, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Phoenix Festival

_Please, Just Don't Bring Me Down | Part IX_

----------​
Taneda double over a little bit from the playful prodding, placing a hand on Makoto's shoulder and laughing a little. "Maybe. Those boxes are a bit suspicious, don't you think though?" Taneda would comment glancing towards Ichi's canine companions one last time before considering Makoto's other comment. "That seems just like Yukino to say, honestly. Though we're not so sure Ren wouldn't be more glad than disappointed. After all, the last portion of the exam is an all out battle. In order for him to win, he'd need to eventually take me out, correct? It seems like a pragmatic mind like his might welcome less obstacles." Though, having just recently gotten out of the hospital, Taneda was keenly aware of some of the others that had been detained there recently, namely Izumi. Though he hadn't been able to see if he'd been checked out when he'd made his hasty exit, he was aware of the other boy's name on the patients' list when he was making his way out with Takeshi.

"Is Izumi-san well?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 29, 2014)

*Chapter 9 - Phoenix Festival *

_Makoto_

______________________​
Makoto inclined his head to the side, slightly confused by Taneda's statement about Ren's lanterns. "_Are_ the boxes suspicious? You mean like how they smell of dragon breath now? Or..." his voice trailed off, a puzzled frown on his face. He wasn't sure how they could be 'suspicious'. They were just... little boxes. Or did Taneda know something about boxes that he didn't?

The scientist boy could really be very confusing at times. 

He shook his head, deciding that it'd probably be better not to continue the topic. Chances are, the martial artist would just get even more lost. "Oh! Izumi-san is super well now. He got released from hospital yesterday, so we came here to celebrate," Makoto beamed happily. "Do you guys wanna look around for everyone?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2014)

*The Man Called Jericho V. The Man With More Money Than Satan*












You know that feeling of annoyance when you have to do something but don?t want to. It?s that feeling that sometimes occurs when you have to wake up in the morning to go to the gym. You know you have to for your health but you just don?t want to because most people are inherently lazy bastards. But with that there is a payoff, you get to the gym, the adrenaline starts pumping, and it becomes an activity as oppose to a chore. What the subject of this piece was experiencing was something very much akin to that gym dread except with this there was no payoff. It was going to lead to more work and more stress all because of his brother. People didn?t know this about Jericho but he was the middle child in a very sordid family dynamic. There was a lot moving parts to the Frankenstein monster that was his family and thus he really didn?t like being in the same room as any of them. The Detective had two half brothers and very different relationships with both siblings. He dreaded any sort of contact with either of them but his older brother was a particular brand of insufferable jag off bitch ass git fuck.  They spoke very sparingly and Jericho doubted his older brother?s family even knew they were related.  One thing that is important to understand about the dynamic between brothers is that of his family Jericho is the ?least? successful. He was a detective on the police force while both his brothers were wildly successful in more glamorous ways. His younger brother wasn?t the type to make him feel bad about it, well that actually implies he gives a shit what either thinks, but as one could imagine it fosters quite a contemptuous relationship when someone tries to rub their success in your face.

What does Jericho?s older brother do, well he was a very successful industrial magnate. Truthfully that?s probably an understatement, his brother was the most successful industrial magnate of the past quarter century, the sponsor for the Chuunin Exams, Natsu Nakano.  

They hadn?t always been at odds but after the tragedy that had befallen Natsu he became?

_?Well haven?t you seen how treats the lil? miss? Ya really think a guy like me isn?t going to sock him in the face for slapping a teenager??_

So as Jericho stood in front of the obnoxiously large door that was made of red oak this week he needed to get out a smoke. He was not an anxious fellow but Natsu had the kind of effect on him that he needed to light up three cigs at the same time in order to keep himself calm enough to deal with him.  

*SNICK*

He flicked open a steel cast lighter and almost as if on cue the door opened revealing the richest man in the cosmos himself, Natsu Nakano. 

?You?ll warp the wood if you smoke that close to it cretin.?

That was the typical way of saying hello for them. Jericho would almost damage Natsu?s property and then he would lob an insult at him for his carelessness. However it was surprising that Natsu himself had decided to answer the door.

?Well we wouldn?t want that now would we big brother.? 

With a grumble Jericho put the cigarette behind his ear and put the lighter back in his pocket. The doorway to the Nakano mansion was massive so there was no way one man could guard it thus Jericho walked right in bumping Natsu with his shoulder as he entered.

?How?s my niece? Think you?ll let me see her today??

?Does being a cop require you to ask questions you already know the answer to? I?m actually a busy person, running the biggest business conglomerate in the nation and hosting the Chuunin Exams, and while I enjoy our time together so let?s speed up the usual back and forth a little.?

?Natsu-bub we?re going to sit down and have this out. You know I wouldn?t have come to this dump unless I had to.?

Now it was Natsu?s turn to grumble as he closed the door behind Jericho who was already making his way to the nearest study, his intention obvious as he leapt toward the nearest trough with exotic liquor. Natsu was not a man to do anything half-assed his study, one of probably five in the palatial mansion, was typical with high ceilings, bookcases filled with books he definitely hadn?t read, and fine lavish furnishings. As Jericho made himself a glass of bourbon Natsu peeked from left to right making sure no one had seen Jericho walk in before closing the door. 

?So why are you here? Do you need money because despite being rich I wouldn?t give you a red cent.?

?You keep on being a douch-bub and I?m going to tell mom.?

When one pours a glass of bourbon it?s usually just enough to fill the bottom of the glass, but being the rough and tumble type, Jericho filled the six fluid ounce glass to the brim before knocking it back. He let out a belch upon consumption before laughing, one because their mother was dead, Kishimoto bless her soul, and because he did enjoy doing little things like this to piss Natsu off.

?I think you know full well why I?m here Natsu-bub. There are some in the Hyuuga clan that are not happy with you in the slightest.?

?They?re not happy with me so they sent a degenerate alcoholic louse to come and drink my exotic liquor. With a brain trust like that at the helm the future of their clan is looking very bright. Now what is it I did to make them not happy??

?Well it is about the future of their clan, big bro. The fact you had Hyuuga Ryoko thrown into a level 5 detainment facility.? 

Jericho?s demeanor now changed, what was once cagey mean spirited taunting was now something much more grave. The air had been tense before he uttered Ryoko?s name but now that the cat was out of the bag, both men started to oppress the room with venomous intent. Natsu walked over beside Jericho, bumping his shoulder as he grabbed his bourbon and coated the bottom of his glass, the proper amount to pour.

?You know little brother this has been a persistent problem for you your entire life. Constantly butting that ridiculous mullet into the affairs of others. I?ve known that girl her entire life and she is a dear family friend, I would never force any harm to befall her. But let?s say I did, what are you going to do about it, Jeri-kun??

Jericho turned around bumping his brother hard as he started making his way toward the door of the study. He had come here as a courtesy to his brother and to see if he had a good reason, but that was fool?s gold. They had too contemptuous of a relationship to have it devolve into anything but a contest to see who could lob the largest, yet veiled threat.

?Reina Kazama.?

?What did you just say to me??

Jericho didn?t just lay down a verbal jab; he went for a viscous haymaker to the gut of his brother. For a moment it seemed that Natsu was shaken but being a master of his emotions he was able to regain his composure almost instantaneously. The name that Jericho had uttered was one that Natsu Nakano had not heard in over a decade.

You asked me what I was going to do and I said the name Reina Kazama in response. You should look her up and see what became of her life after we left that island. It might be interesting for you and your daughter. It?s ok if you don?t give my niece my regards, I can do it myself. I?m sure we?ll all be seeing each other soon big brother.?

Done being cryptic it was clear what needed to be done, at least to Jericho. With that Jericho left a very befuddled and irate Natsu Nakano to his own devices. The industrial titan walked over to a nearby phone and began to dial.

?Tell Freyja we have a problem??

He paused for a moment before continuing with his final request.

?Get me everything you can on Reina Kazama of Spoon Island.?​


----------



## Chronos (Aug 29, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Phoenix Festival*

Morning bathed the land and the shroud of people began to engulf the Uchiha's eyesight. Hundreds upon hundreds of villagers encountering themselves in union in the Festival of the Phoenix. A good majority of it's denizens dressed in Kimono's and Yukata's which ranged from color to color, each uniquely held a design of preference with most adorn with blossom flowers across their design. The bustling streets held no regards to silence as the people were booming at this events goods, raging from shops to meal centers, games and other fancy entertainment which truly brought smile upon the visiting and none-visiting villagers. A time where all troubles are brought to an end and how easily everything can be forgotten. A moment where war was not a fancy in the mind of those who struggle to keep it from birthing. A place where Shinobi of all villages gathered for a moment of serenity and peace. Enjoyment and marvel. 

Hoping off his train now was none other than Ikuto, who seemed to have come accompanied by a group of his closest family members. Upon them handing him the ticket for the train, the soon whisked away with their girlfriends or wives. Normally, Ikuto would bring his grandfather or a friend, but this time it seemed that he couldn't due to the lack of tickets. However, he still had hoped to participate or at least take a gander at this place. Crossing his arms, before placing the ticket into his pouch he gazed at the villages grand view. The crowded streets engulfed with children pulling the sleeves of their mothers and fathers, hurrying them to the next game. Couples immersing in the joy of companionship and all amidst the beauty of the morning gleam. 

Turning he noted that all of his members had already disappeared into the mix of people clothed in ever pigment in the pallet. A smirk crossed his lip, lifting his hood he paced towards the villages entrance, leaving the train station. Upon it he was met with countless of events that ranged from games, to food eating contest, to cooperative events. Seems like this was the place to go if you wanted to have fun. If only something more interesting happened, like a fight club, maybe even a ninja sparring ground. Something to get the village riling up. However this was time for peace, not conflict so the thought was easily swept away. 

Among the myriad of people some held the band of the opposing villages, some of Fuzen, others of Suna, other of Konoha and it continued. The sun gleamed ever so strongly.

"Damn it, man. Today's seems fun. Things like this should happen much more often." 

He told himself, as if trying to forget something else. 

"Welp, let see what the hell this place is made of, shall we?"

Rushing down the street of Fuzen, the youth traveled towards the unknown.


----------



## Kei (Aug 29, 2014)

_
[Bittersweet- Kyo Side]
[Festival Arc]
_​

It was nice to be alone. Even if it was just a couple of seconds in the day, Kyo recently had the urge to be alone a bit more or try to cut the company he was in. People would talk to him and only thing he was doing was watching their lips move. Shaping to each sound and curving to pronounce the simplest of words. It reminded him how he would watch the television on mute when he was a kid and try to guess the words that they were saying. Though lately, everything else been such white noise, that he didn?t know what to deem important or not.

Kyo took the bag of chocolates and dumped them in the trash, ?I really hate Red Day.? Kyo said as he forced the plastic bag filled to the brim with chocolate in the public trash can.  He wasn?t going to eat it and he knew that Rex would personally string him up alive if he tried to give all this chocolate to the kids.  

?I almost hoped that I had taught my son some more manners than throwing away gifts.? A voice called out to him. That voice that he could tune out anything else and when he turned around, she smiled sweetly at him. ?Though it seems as though you aren?t going to throw away that one, is there a reason?? 

She motioned over to the one he held in his hand. ?A friend gave it to me.? He told her as he walked over to his mother, who hair was done in a high bun, but Kyo eyes turned away when he noticed the abundant amount of strains that were causing a noticeable strip of hair that was grey. 

He walked over to her and she smiled up at him. 

?My son?.My sweet child?.? She reached up at him and touched his cheek. She remembered when he was so small that he could dance on her feet, but now he was taller than her. The chunin exams took her young boy and when they brought him back, he looked like a man.  

?Mother??? He called out in a confused tone as he leaned down to her. 

Ruka could only smile as she grabbed the back of her sons head and placed it on hers. ?My baby boy is grown up now.? She cried, ?I can?t call you my sweet child anymore can I??

?No one can ever question your reign ever again?.Because with this?.You are my son!? 

Kyo smiled weakly as he looked down at his mother. The proof he could wield fire was now more than ever a statement that he was a Fenikkusu.  Ruka stood back and looked at her son one last time, but then he face skewed up in disgust and disbelief.

?I can?t believe they actually showed up?.? She sighed before looking at Kyo, ?Please let?s go say hello to our shadows.?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 29, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Phoenix Festival

_Please, Just Don't Bring Me Down | Part X_

----------​
There was one thing Makoto had, and always would, appreciate about Makoto, and that was his earnest nature, and how honest he tended to be. The young man was the sort to wear his heart on his sleeve, and while it could be off-putting for some, Taneda felt he could really appreciate it. He was glad to hear Izumi was well, and threw a cautious glance towards Ichi to make sure she hadn't passed out or been attacked by a swarm of birds and pecked apart completely while he wasn't looking, before looking back to Makoto.

"That's great to hear, we were wondering why he-"

*BLAM!*​
Taneda turned towards the end of the street as two figures emerged from an alleyway, one wearing a rather bland kimono, and the other an immaculate blonde goddess of some sort. He blinked for a moment as he then spotted a well built (presumably) shinobi rush for the taller woman, shouting something he couldn't understand. Those that were in the area began to distance themselves from what could simply be some sort of lover's tiff, but Taneda couldn't help but notice the way the broad shouldered man moved. It wasn't all rage; no, any shinobi could pick out when another was going for the kill, or fighting with lethal intent. And what's more, the woman didn't seem all too bothered by the threat coming right for her.

All this, gauged within an eyeblink as Taneda motioned towards Makoto. "Makoto!" he said, and then pointed to the scene unfolding, sprinting over in his yukata to see just what was going on.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 29, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l Ade l Land of Sin... l Phoenix Festival*

Night had almost dissipated, upon the long trot through the outskirts of the village, he seemed to have finally managed to cross the border on foot. Standing above the village, towering while he witnessed the Land of Sin, Fuzengakure, through the peering holes of his mask the eyes of Sharingan were ever so visible. The crimson hue protruded, traced the nightly sky as he released a sigh of relief. It was a long journey, but finally it seemed like he seemed like he successfully manged to avoid Konoha's trail. However... 

"What's that?"

He arced himself forward, noticing that the village had been bustling with activity at early hours of the morning. Was this even possible? No man alive would work on such early hours in the morning, much less in such a massive group. His mind began to process the situation, almost instantly he remembered the date. Around this time Fuzen held an event, one of which the villages united in harmony to celebrate. Something along the lines of honoring the dead... Villages ignoring further their purpose of hatred to situate it in some fantasy of a dance and liquor. 

"Doesn't really matter the purpose. Just that Konoha might be involved. However, their guard will be down. There's not much to think about in this situation."

He brought himself to his knees, and out from his pouch he pulled a pair of binoculars. Seems the village had already sprung to action. Decoration went up, people already roamed the streets and morning had just dawned. Rosuto began to ponder, maybe this was his chance? Maybe... But he didn't want to intervene. Not only did he just managed to escape prison, but he needed to keep a low profile. Best way to do this was simply not to be spotted and avoid as much contact as possible. Placing his binoculars back from where he picked them he stood once more on his feet. 

"Most probably a lot of my... encounters will be here as well. Better steer clear. Or it would be the wisest option."

His hand made it's way towards his chin, lifting the mask above his head he exposed his mien, the eyes that ranged from Blue to Red. The arm of the boy who sacrificed all. 

"What am I saying? As if they'd be okay with my presence. Doesn't matter what the village stands for, it's but the action I've dealt with that would soon bring damnation. For all I know the moment I walk through those doors I'll be met with an ensemble of Shinobi. The most probable outcome is... The village would be bathed in fire..."

He reminded himself of the events against Akaya Uchiha, and the events of the second portion of the Chuunin exams. The prison break and all these events that continued to stack up in his life. Seemed like everywhere he went a sea of fire backed him up. 

"I'm more a murderer than a savior. Either way I need to cross this village if I hope to head to Suna. Better hurry up."  

His sight downed once more as he reminded the conversation he and Zansatsu once had. It was one-sided and honestly it left a bad taste in his mouth. About how they were not like the others. By the time he was the age he is now, he had already killed more than a couple of men. Hell, this hands bleed from all the souls he had taken. No honestly, but do the ends really justify the means? Questions like these always popped into his head. And maybe it was foolish to leave everything behind. Maybe he needed closure, or maybe he was just running away again. Like always. 

"I need to sleep."


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Festival Arc]*

_*I have seen better*​_
So, I will ask this, have I ever done something to deserve getting always in these sorta troubles? I am a good person...okay, I am not but under the standard of what someone in my circumstances can do, I am good; and now look at me walking towards a boob groping fest. Before I could even react, I saw a few weird things happening. The guy who according to the princess had a weird hair, suddenly fucking snapped and a strange power surrounded him and then out of nowhere, another brat of around the same age as the princess tackled her down and started to lecture her with very idiotic examples about how to grope breasts, because as we all know, groping tits is a fucking science in this time. Usually i would have beaten the crap out of her for that but...this was too stupid to even bother, the princess was looking at the girl as if she were being enlightened by her words.

"Princess? I think you shouldn?t do that. It?s disrepctful for a lady." is what I said while helping the fool to stand up as I finally reached the little group. "And you two, please excuse her, as you may see she is kinda _curious_"of course, the word _curious_  isn?t exactly what I would call her, but i don?t think it would be good for her if I call her annoying prick in front of strangers."But, but...They are so big Ak-kun, almost as big as Nakano-san?s! I know, why don?t you grope them so you will understand what i am saying?"oi, oi, you are just offering another girl?s breasts you know? I?m in a free day after all the shit that has happened so please don?t bring more troubles."I...don?t think that?s a good idea"I would be lying if i said that the idea didn?t hit my mind though.

"Mooo, that?s not fun Ak-kun!! You have a beautiful girl in front of you, and you don?t want to do it? Hisashi-senpai would make fun of you!"fuck! why did she have to bring leaf-head into this? I haven?t met the guy since a few days before the chunin exams, and why the heck would he make fun of me?! It?s not like he is a breast groping expert or something"But i bet if they were Shinko-san?s you would be happy, huh?"now that was sarcasm? poison? a faile dattempt to insinuate, AGAIN, that I have something to do with that nun? This chick is becoming more idiotic than before. I will have to investigate seriously who is teaching her all of this bullshit."No, no and no, I don?t know any shinko just so you know."I replied obviously lying.

"Plus, i have touched better looking ones..." I didn?t lie, as much as I hate to admit it, my night with that wench during the party was good...I hate myself a little after that but won?t deny what my instincts told me back then.


----------



## Bringer (Aug 30, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Everything that had just transpired, had all melted away from the girl's mind. It didn't matter, not the battle with the dragon, not the people she's met, but the fact... That she was actually useful. When the team needed it the most, she was there. She didn't hesitate, she just made the hand seal, and used the mind transfer technique on the dragon. Once she invaded the dragon's mind, she was filled with glee. She could joke, she could life. Every time she used the mind transfer technique on someone... Something... It was as if she could forget about everything. 

Shurui just wanted to be somebody else for a moment... If only for a moment. 

___________________________________

Shurui who had possessed the dragon as if she was a phantom had taken flight. With her teammates and her body on the back of the dragon, the team could start the next part of the plan. Head for the mountain, and then bury the beast under rubble. Shurui always loved flying, she remembered how much she enjoyed it when she possessed that bird. This time around however, she couldn't enjoy it as much.

_*"Listen here bitch, just because you're in my body doesn't mean you can be as great as me! Are you listening peasant! You may have my looks, but you'll never have my personality!"* Suddenly the beast grinned. *"Which is unfortunate... Because you're just a frigid little bitch."*

Shurui continued to ignore the dragon, however this didn't stop the beast. *"I bet the real reason you possessed my body is because you're a man stealer! Hell, you're probably so thirsty for the dick, you're even a dragon stealer. Human dick or dragon dick, you can't get enough. That's probably why you act like that, so innocent and kind. It's all an act, inside you're just a dirty little slut with daddy issues!"*

Shurui smiled sweetly to the dragon. "P-Please forgive me for saying this, but I'm going to enjoy your death."
_
___________________________________

However that battle was long done. They had defeated the draconic beast. Now it was time for the next phase of the exam, the mirror battle. There she stood awaiting for the proctor to set everything up. The girl wondered how it would be to battle herself... Or if she was even up for it. There was no point in using trickery or genjutsu in this battle. She'd have to rely on brawling, which could mean the battle with her clone could take forever. 

The gears in her head were turning, but nothing came from that. She couldn't think of any way to go about fighting her clone. Suddenly there was no more time, the proctor was done, and the young Yamanaka was looking her doppelganger in the eye. Immediately the original reached into her pouch and pulled out a kunai, pointing it at the clone. 

Moments passed... And nothing happened.

"S-Shurui." The clone muttered, causing the real Shurui to tighten her grip on the kunai and remain pointing it. 

Suddenly in a blur the clone body flickered... Seeing a spitting image of herself running at her was so surreal, it was as if she was dreaming. Another surreal thing to see had happened; blood dripping from the clone's mouth, as the kunai the original was holding was plunged deep inside the gut of the clone. "Wha-What."

Did the clone... Run into the kunai. What purpose would this serve, why on earth would she do that? "I-I want to die." Muttered the clone weakly. "I-I want to die." It repeated, this time with tears streaming down its face.  "I d-don't want to exist. Our parents are dead. We have no friends. We're completely useless. People always save us. We can't contribute anything useful. W-We're trash Shurui." The clone paused."I don't want to exist."

Shurui stared in horror at the carbon copy of herself. Why would she say that, why would she want to die? A better question, why wouldn't she? All her life, Shurui knew she was worthless. There were only the small short lived moments where she fooled herself into believing otherwise. It was always hard for the young Yamanaka to blame others, to hate others. That was completely different when it came to herself. She despised everything about herself, the way she looked, the way she talked, the way she was useless, the way how she would depend on everyone. 

She disgusted herself.

"HRAAAAGGHHHHHHHHH" She roared as she removed the kunai that was plunged deep within the clone, only to tackle the clone getting on top of her. Raising the kunai high, she plunged it into the the clone. "YOU DISGUST ME! YOU DISGUST ME! YOU DISGUST ME!" Shurui repeated over and over as she repeatedly stabbed the clone blindly. Once in the chest, once in the neck,  once in the face, she kept going as tears streamed down her face. It didn't take long for the technique to cancel however, and the girl was repeatedly stabbing the ground with her eyes closed.  She panted. "You disgust me!" And panted. "You disgust me!" And panted. "Shurui you're trash! Disgusting trash!" And panted. 

*"M-Miss Yamanaka! The battle is over!"* He called out to the girl. Her eyes widened... How long had she been stabbing the ground.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 30, 2014)

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~ Savor ~


*Spoiler*: _ ._ 



There was a delightful aroma sailing through the air of Ai’s house. It took a lot to fill the very large house with such an alluring bouquet. It was undoubtedly the handy work of Sōsetsu, and his impeccable culinary skills. He always made delicious things for Ai to taste, which was probably what caused her to become so interested in the culinary arts herself. 

The girl being as curious as she always was once wandered into the kitchen while Sōsetsu was cooking for her, and she was so fascinated by it. She asked could she stay and watch to which Sōsetsu kindly obliged her request, and helped her onto one of the tall bar stool like modern chairs at the island in the kitchen. The island was made of marble, both pure black, and pure white marble. It was very elegantly designed, and was very complex in it’s design. 

Ai’s scarlet eyes had a radiance to them while she watched Sōsetsu prepared, and cooked the food that he planned for them for that day. It seemed almost magical to her to see ordinary ingredients turned into gourmet morsels, and she hoped thats he could one day replicate the ability, but do it even better to impress Sōsetsu. She always looked forward to dinner the most. Despite only she, and Sōsetsu ate he always went through the trouble of turning it into an extravagant piece of art, which almost seemed like a shame to ruin it by eating it. It was clear that he had a lot of pride in his work, and seemed to be even more proud of since Ai enjoyed it so much.

But it seemed that she enjoyed it more than he did as her face lit up so brightly as she put the delicious morsel into her mouth where it seemed to melt, or explode with flavor depending on what it was. Her favorite thing was when Sōsetsu created her favorite snack which where these elegant cookies which he learned how to make called macarons. They were petite cookies with all sorts of fillings between the two cookies sandwiching it. It was usually some kind of jam, and came in any color you could think of. 

Sōsetsu made a ritual of creating them for Ai so she would always have them to snack on. Even without her requesting them she would often wake up to the smell of them being made, like now. Sōsetsu treated her like a princess all the time, and while she could be seen as spoiled she never let these things, or her wealth get to her head.  

“It smells like Sōsetsu is up to it again.”

Ai sat up in her bed still half tucked neatly under her blankets as she stretched, waking up because of the delightful aroma that wafted past her nose. She pulled the covers aside as she rose up out of her bed, slipping on her favorite slippers.

“Mm, I wonder what he cooked today!”

Ai excitedly made her way down the hall towards the kitchen in her pajamas which were brown, with pink dog paw prints all over them. She always felt like a little girl again every morning she walked to the kitchen to see what Sōsetsu had prepared for breakfast. But she always knew that it would be heavenly no matter what he chose, especially with his amazing attention to detail. 

“Good morning Sōsetsu! What did you make this time?”

Ai’s smile was sweet, and innocent. She had known Sōsetsu since she was born, and she was most comfortable with him. She felt like he could be trusted with her life, and that he would do whatever it took to keep it safe, which provided her with a sense of security, comfort. He seemed to love the girl like his own sister, and always looked after her, and made sure she was always happy. 

Sōsetsu was a rather tall, and lean man. His hair was short, and black. It slightly gets in the way of his eyes, which luckily isn’t usually a problem due to his glasses that are square framed, and sat neatly upon his nose, which gave him a more distinguished look. His eyes were a coal black color, and were very similar to his hair color.  He looked to be around eight years older than Ai who was sixteen herself, which would put him at twenty four years old. His origins, and story were unknown to her, but she didn’t ask as she felt it was respectful since he never brought it up himself. 

Despite everything Sōsetsu always seemed very composed, and level headed. He was a critical thinker, able to formulate complex thoughts, and strategies under pressure. He always seemed to have a mature aura surrounding himself, and lived up greatly to it. Ai adored this man for multiple reasons, and she would follow his requests wherever they lead. She knew he wouldn’t lead her astray, or allow her to be hurt, physically, or mentally.

Sōsetsu looked up from the dishes he had just finished working on, and  and looked to Ai smiling back at her as he wiped his hand on a towel cleaning whatever he had on his hands. 

“You know the rules Ai, wash your hands before you sit down to eat. The food will still be here when you get back.”

Ai playfully stuck her tongue out at Sōsetsu, to which he laughed a bit, before placing two large glasses on the table in the dining room, and pouring orange juice into the glasses which had a healthy portion of ice in them which were in the shape of spheres so they would melt more slowly. 

“That girl is a handful. But I wouldn’t trade her for the world.”

Sōsetsu smiled after saying that as he thought about the girl who he had grew very fond of. She wasn’t always the easiest person to deal with, but she was still the girl he had come to adore, especially since she was now old enough to be considered an adult, and could do stuff for herself now.

“To answer your question we’re having tamagoyaki, steamed rice, and miso soup. Nothing too fancy this morning.”

Even though he claimed it wasn’t fancy, and sure it didn’t sound like it was, but the dishes were made elegantly, and looked delicious, and smelled just as amazing. Sōsetsu was truly a sight to behold. Though Ai felt like it wasn’t necessary for him to be so humble, especially when he worked so hard on these dishes, and it showed. 

“It looks great Sōse!”

Ai gleefully exclaimed as her scarlet eyes quickly, and hungrily traced over the delightful dishes that were laid in front of her. She was shameless about her love for food, especially Sōsetsu, but even around him, who she had known her entire life she still acted very refined, and lady like in these situations.

And he seemed to fuel the practice as he walked around to where Ai stood, and pulled out one of the tall chairs for her before she sat in it, and pushed her up to the table. This caused her to smile brightly, and it was obvious that she was excited just to be with Sōsetsu at breakfast.

“Ai you’ve grown up to be to be quite the woman.”

Sōsetsu’s coal black eyes glanced over to Ai as she ate her rice carefully, making sure to not break he eloquence. Which amused him greatly. He remembered the girl when she was younger, and before she became who she was now which was girly, and eloquent at all times. He was impressed when Ai decided on her own to act this way, and it didn’t seem like an mere act. It was who she really was now.

He loved to watch Ai, and to think about how she had grown from who she used to be. He couldn’t wait to see her grow more, and develop. 

“...”

Ai blushed suddenly when she heard Sōsetsu’s compliment. She gracefully set her chopsticks down onto her plate, and attempted to cover her face, which was all for nothing. Her usually pale skin was now hot, and red due to all the blood rushing to it. She felt really happy about what he said, and she was also sort of embarrassed at the same time. 

She had noticed it herself, she wasn’t a little girl anymore. She was a defined woman now, and she looked more like one, and it made her feel good about herself. Though she wouldn’t openly admit that to anyone, especially not Sōsetsu who just made her blush like that.

Maybe one day she could tell him how she felt about him, but she wasn’t ready yet. As she got herself to calm down she clasped her hands together, and thanked Sōsetsu for the food. She then rose from her seat, and walked over to Sōsetsu, and gave him a hug, before turning to go to her room so she could shower, and get dressed, before going out to explore Konoha.​


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 30, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Personal Arc - The Four Winds II

Hatori stirs his heavy felt heavy as if he hit it against something but he wasn't far from the truth in that regard the moment he broke the owls fall he broke more than her fall. He opened his eyes discovering himself now in a hollow, illuminated by candle light there was two figures stood against the shadowy foreground. His groans had caught their attention, this was becoming a common theme everyday he would wake up wounded, either emotionally or physically.

Gretirr speaks up, "You are finally awake then. Congratulations on your success..."

Hatori rolled over and stood up on his own two feet finding his right wing was braced Gretirr continued, "Yes you broke your wing." He commented and Hatori asks, "What the hell... I mean seriously what the fuck was that all about shooting us down like that?!"

Eerin sighed, "That is the whole point brother and no one was hurt, as you was told at the beginning by Master Hantā we are in no position to be losing members of the parliament a broken wing or two but nothing we couldn't heal. Besides it was the only way to prove what April said to be true, you share wounds and damage, her wing wasn't quite broken but she felt the pain which is good news."

Hatori shakes his head April was fine the question on his mind concerned the barn owl that helped him throughout the majority of the race, "And the other..." Gretirr commented, "She is fine alittle shaken but otherwise fine, and like you she's in the temple just left to return to her family. Also I have other news Bubo completed refining the ore, so your next objective will be to create the blade once your mother returns which should be later today. Sadly that means we don't have much time to teach you Wind release along with Piercing Void."


----------



## Laix (Aug 30, 2014)

_Raiken_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 12*


 










Freyja  hadn't anticipated this. For a woman who could read your life story at  the touch of her fingers, this was quite a misstep. Not only had the  suspected mark displayed exceptional lightning abilities that forced the  Diamond Queen to activate her glamorous defense, the presumed-comatose  Raiken had arrived looking perfectly healthy with the exception of the  enraged look upon his face that was "unhealthy for the soul" as she  would say.

 This mission was going awry but she had at least confirmed a couple of  things. Firstly, Kirisaki's passive regeneration was more than  confirmed. 

 She was definitely one of _them_.

 However, all Freyja needed to do now was take a peak on the back of her  neck underneath her apricot locks. If there was a three-digit serial  number imprinted there like 004, then she would take immediate action  and kill Kirisaki with the tried-and-tested method confirmed to be the  only sure way to kill someone with the powers of regeneration. 

 But, if there was no serial number present, this would be quite  something else. Kirisaki would be confirmed as an Unmarked, someone she  once thought was Edie Nakano. While the possibility of two was  plausible, Edie was a medical ninja and it could be that she is unlike  her brother and simply at the level of Godaime Tsunade with her  ninjutsu.

 For now though, there was the problem of an unruly brute.

 Yelling her name with the roar of a great lion, Raiken sprung towards  her with his fist tightened and pulled back. He moved swiftly and  surely, dashing at impressive speed in a straight line towards Freyja.  Sparks of lightning flickered around him, focusing around his hand. 

 This was just one of his many techniques, the _Kaminari Tōboe_. By  charging one's limbs with lightning, the destructive power is increased  and has the chance to cause prolonged paralysis against the target.  Freyja had thought the Jōnin more than enough times so was accustomed to  his techniques. She knew if it connected it would be irritating, even  with her Diamond Armor activated.

 With a flick of her wrist and an uttering of a chant, chakra began to gather around her persona.

_"Put to the sword those that disagree; deleggelse."_
​
 Spears of diamond were formed from thin air upon her command before  being propelled towards the belligerent Raiken and the blood-stained  girl stood behind him who was infected with confusion. He pushed one  foot against the ground and used it to push himself back towards  Kirisaki, this time assuming an x-shaped defensive guard with his arms.  Although to the naked eye it appeared he was going to take the spears to  the skin, they were blocked by what appeared to be an electromagnetic  field the second they made connection with either Kirisaki or Raiken.

 This was yet another from his repertoire, the Shiro Denki. By drawing  from both the environment and the user's own chakra, an electromagnetic  field invisible to the naked eye is created that only displays sparks of  blue when blocking an attack. 

 However, the diamond spears proved the more durable once again as they  simply fell to the ground with light cracks rather than being completely  destroyed.

 As he landed on the ground sliding through the dirt, he delivered a stark warning with a chilling tone for the Diamond Queen. 

"I'm going to count to five Freyja and if you're not gone from this village..." 

 He looked up at her with his lips barely opening to let the words out and eyes locked on with a killing intent.

 "... _I'm going to break that little neck of yours._"

 "You're not convincing anyone with your unattractive bad-boy act,"  Freyja responded, completely dismissing the seriousness of the  situation. Her voice sounded slightly robotic due to the effects of her  diamond defense. 

 "All I need to do is take one glance at her  pretty little neck and it'll all be over. I would just read her mind but  you've put me in quite a predicament~"

 "Makoto!"

 All three of them looked back into the street to see a two young boys  running towards the alleyway. Although she appeared to think otherwise,  Freyja wasn't happy about this at all. The last thing she wanted to do  was draw attention to herself, hence the silent dispatching of Raiken  and the back-alley confrontation. 

 Unfortunately she didn't count on her plans being fucked up with minimal efforts from her opponents. 

 Gritting her teeth, she turned on her heel and began to sprint down the  alleyway with her defensive mechanism still activated. Her plan was to  make it into an obscure spot for just a second, where she would  transform into a random civilian and quietly escape Fuzengakure. The two  teens who felt like playing the hero looked relatively easy to dispatch  of but that meant more time lost that could be spent on deciphering the  mystery of Kirisaki and the Unmarked.

 Meanwhile, Raiken took this chance to evade the Diamond Witch and  protect Kirisaki. Grabbing her by the wrist, he lifted her bridal-style  with relative ease before taking off towards the rooftops. Heading in  the complete opposite direction to Freyja, 004 bounced between three  streets before finally landing in one of the much quieter, residential  parts of Fuzen.

 Putting her down, he let out a sigh before glancing down at Kirisaki.

 "You okay?" Was all he could muster, but he  wasn't sure what to say. She probably had no idea about all of this and  why Freyja was after her. Perhaps now was a better time than ever to  explain her heritage to her and what her abilities mean.

 "This situation isn't favourable but... It gives me a chance to explain what's going on." 

He slipped his hands in his pockets as he always does when met with situations like this. 

 "_You're special_. You've probably known this all  your life with your regenerative powers but no you're not alone. There's  five of us remaining, including you."

 Realising she probably wouldn't believe him, Raiken reached into his  back pocket and drew a survival knife. Raising his open palm, he slashed  across the middle. Blood trickled down his arm and began to form messy  little droplets on the floor. 

 However, when he wiped the blood away with his other hand, the wound was gone.

 This was the same regenerative powers displayed by Kirisaki just moments ago. 

 He was one of _them. _He was _004._​


----------



## Laix (Aug 30, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 13*

​"Huh. Where's that samurai girl you used to hang out with?"

Alisa felt a chill run up her spine as Ren referenced the absence of Suzume Satō. At first she slowly looked up at Edie, expected a look of pure rage or depressing sadness on her face but was relieved to see her back turned. The heiress was so annoyed by the lack of a suitable kimono that she didn't even hear Ren's comment, instead waiting next to the changing rooms with her arms crossed and her foot tapping.

While Edie was unaware, Alisa swiftly moved over to Ren and confronted him with a stern look on her face. No matter what, Edie couldn't find out the truth about Suzume, at least not until Mr. Nakano had given the green light. As much as she liked Ren, she couldn't let him ruin this.

"Forgive me but..." Her demeanor suddenly switched. An uncharacteristic frown appeared on her face as her blue eyes became overshadowed by her bangs. 

This was the old Alisa from before her Chūnin days that nobody got to see.

"You mustn't mention the absence of Suzume. _She was_..." This was more difficult than she had imagined but she had to persevere.  

"Suzume was killed in action by a criminal who is now imprisoned for their heinous crime. Mr. Nakano believes he must wait for the right moment to tell Edie the truth, so he would appreciate it if you didn't mention anything relating to that topic."

Stepping back from him, Alisa switched her persona like a sociopath. She went from intimidating shinobi to the kind-hearted maid we all know, tilting her head with her hands clasped over her stomach. 

While the smile she wore on her face was genuine, Alisa wasn't sure how much longer she could maintain this.

Here to end the awkward moment was Edie, emerging from the changing room with her desires fulfilled.



"It's not quite navy and pink but the cherry blossoms just work so beautifully with the black!" She cooed, checking herself out in the mirror. The fashion-conscious teenager struck a few poses and adjusting her hair before approaching the checkout counter with her white leather Chō Chō purse in hand. 

"You look very beautiful Miss Edie!" Alisa beamed, only to have a Nulberry handbag handed to her.

"This bag _ruins_ this outfit so if you could reverse-summon it home that would be great."

"Right away, Miss Edie."

Alisa went outside to do just that. However, as she passed Ren she had one last message for him.

_"Don't forget what I said."_

With that the maid exited the store, heading to somewhere clear and empty to perform the sealing. Meanwhile, Edie was counting through an eye-watering wad of cash as the grumbling assistant rang up the purchase.

"_That'll be 24,000 ryō. Would you like a bag with that?_" The poor woman quickly realised how stupid that sounded but it was too late to avoid an insult.

"Are you an idiot? Can't you see I'm wearing the kimono? So why would I need a bag? No tip for you." Edie counted out the notes and handed exactly twenty-four thousands to the frowning assistant before walking over to Ren. With no Alisa to remind her of to be 'Newdie', there was nothing stopping the blonde's inner bitch.

"Ren, are you sure you can afford it here? I mean I just bought one of the cheaper ones and it came to more than your family's weekly income. If you want I can buy it for you. I'm a very charitable person."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 30, 2014)

*Chapter 10 - Phoenix Festival*
​ 
_Makoto_
​ 
 ______________________
​
_Afternoon_

Everything happened so quickly that it was a little hard to keep up. One moment, he, Taneda, Ichi and her dogs were walking around Fuzengakure to look around for the rest of the group and the next moment, a bulky shape clad in a thin armour of bright radiance breezed past them. Makoto blinked a bit, his eyes just barely trailing the stranger's movements. 

_"Whoa,"_ Makoto thought to himself, then looked at Taneda and Ichi, eyebrows knitted in confusion. "Hey, did anyone else see that thing..." he trailed off into silence, as he turned his head in the direction Taneda was looking in.

One person he recognized: Kirisaki, dressed in a simple orange colour yukata, was being pinned against a wall by a blonde woman. From the distance, it was a little bit difficult to discern what was going on, but it looked like the sparkling woman was choking Kirisaki? 

Makoto brought a hand to his nose. _"W-woman on woman?!"_ his thoughts froze.

He actually had no idea what was going on.

It was this pause, however, which deprived him of actually being able to do something. In two bright prongs of light, both the sparkly woman and the sparkly man dispersed themselves from the area, with the latter taking Kirisaki away with him.

Makoto just looked at Taneda and Ichi blankly. "Uh..."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 30, 2014)

*Chapter 11 - Phoenix Festival*
​ 
_Ren_
​ 
 ______________________
​
_Afternoon_

Ren wasn't sure how to react to the news. Suzume really didn't seem like the type who would be killed that easily. He hadn't known her for a long time, but she seemed to be a capable fighter, even if you took away the fact her sword could turn into some malevolent train flipping demon. Plus, she was a diplomat from the Land of Iron. Like her or not, the samurai was an undeniably important person for both her home land and Konoha. If she was killed, then the land of fearsome swordsmen and swordswoman were more than likely to seek some sort of distribution. Was this why it wasn't on the news, then? Were the upper echelon trying to hide this news from Edie and the Land of Iron? 

_"Something isn't adding up here,"_ Ren silently concluded to himself, but a look at Alisa told him that it was best not to pry further. At least, not try to pry from her. He kept his immaculate poker face when he spoke again. "I'm sorry to hear about your loss. She must have been close to both you and Edie. I won't mention this to anyone."

***

Edie and Ren approached the counter. She wore her kimono; an admittedly tasteful looking black piece with sakura blossoms on. Meanwhile, the Houki decided to wear something a little less flattering; a simple navy blue yukata with a black trim. It costed about half of Edie's. "Ren, are you sure you can afford it here? I mean I just bought one of the cheaper ones and it came to more than your family's weekly income. If you want I can buy it for you. I'm a very charitable person."

Ren looked at Edie, suppressing a sigh. He was about to explain to her that the Houki clan was actually more or less one of the richest families and clans around, but decided not to. It's not like she'd actually remember it. "I'll have to decline your offer to use your _dad's_ money, thank you," he smirked, handing a wad of cash for the cashier. "You can keep the change."

The Houki tucked away the receive into his wallet and addressed the Nakano again. "So, where are you preparing to flaunt this afternoon and evening?"
​


----------



## Chronos (Aug 30, 2014)

*Rosuto's Journal*

Fight.

It's what keeps us alive, I remember all of the battles I have been placed upon and though I regret ever facing such foes, I never once regretted what it had built me into. These men whom harbor the worlds evil has granted me the will to overturn the truth of the world. And I believe that once I vanish that evil I will finally come to terms with myself. But I have so many enemies, and yet I dare not obtain allies. Which is why I chosen a route paved with loneliness. I dare not quiet the sensation, through loneliness I gain a somewhat interesting view in life.  Or maybe the fear of lost has me so intertwined it's webbing that I soon forced myself to enjoy it. Many people come to mind, and honestly I can't say whether that's good or not. 

I'm conflicted, because all my actions and thoughts can't seem to sync. It seems that I've acknowledge my own selfish, and hypocritical demeanor and am not willing to change it. For it is true that all human action is powered by a selfish desire. Yet, that is not the very solemn evoking emotion that powers each individual. Which is soon that all actions are mainly powered by love, with is just another extension of selfishness. And I rather quench a desire than satisfy the latter. I rather have myself look at the clouds and smile without that poisonous image, that recurring nightmare that brings my hands to my sight. The vision of gray and crimson dark. 

And my anger once again builds, and my teeth clench, my fist tighten and my senses blind. I want to kill that man. Bathe in his agony, and I will dance on his grave, and pay him for every single soul he's destroyed. Yet I'm unable to at the moment. However... I will fight. I will fight against him and be victorious. Much like I said before...

I will never die...

Not to him, not to the Uchiha, not to anyone who dares open the doors to such incandescent flames of my goddamn anguished self. I will bury them under and I don't care what the hell they do, I will certainly not bow my head, or kneel to any so call leader. I will follow my own footing and will forever do so till the day I find myself bested. 

I am a failure.

But I sure as hell will not stay a failure. I'll fucking bury them...

I'll kill them all. Even if I have to take world out as well.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 30, 2014)

*Uchiha, Ikuto & Ivery, Rosuto l Phoenix Festival l Sighting of the Malevolent*

Upon a small period of time where he stood before a small stand, witnessing a few kids play games, while he awaited in line to rid himself of the inevitable boredom that soon built up, like if God heard his pleas, a rumble began to form in his pocket, soon he pulled out a scroll, which out of thin air began to decipher a pattern of words. Information regarding his mission. Apparently an enigma was sighted along the coast of the village. Ikuto immediately was told to follow and capture the target before he caused any unnecessary trouble. Ikuto quickly hid the scroll back on his pouch and gave his ticket a child who stood near him, quickly he darted through the streets towards the estimated location before anything too dangerous ensued...

Long in the distance was none other than the enigma himself, within the shadows he veiled himself, crossing the village with flair and daring. Though the section where he was had been devoid of any major activity due to the festival's influence, it wasn't too much to proceed with the utmost caution. Before long he had already reached the village training ground, the sound of the gentle breeze swayed the leaves brought him to a serene state of mind. A sigh escape his lips as the sky continued it's peaceful course. Truly his body needed rest, but his mind was sharp like a blade in whetstone. As his feet ushered him closer to the large body of water, soon the sound of foot steps crawled from behind. The attentive shinobi quickly sprawled into a bend, a blade slicing the air above where his head once stood, turning, his body executed a 180? kick, which this strangers arms crossed to deny any passage to his attack. The force brought him wayward, a spin and a turn and this man landed straight on his feet. 

Eyes bathe in Crimson hue, the symbol of the dreaded clan marked on his clothing. An Uchiha. 

"So, Konoha has been tailing me..."

Rosuto said as disgust crossed through his tone. Out of all the misfortune souls in this world, he had seemed to be at its top. Eyes connected as the boy before him, Ikuto, placed his Kunai back in his pouch. Eyes that though colored with the hue of the Sharingan had not yet awakened its powers. He stood straight, extending his arm in request. 

"You've already lost, buddy. Just come with me and everything is gonna be alright, Rosuto Ivery." 

"Why do I bother wearing a mask?"

A sight escaped Rosuto as he lifted his mask. Seems like all his effort up until now were futile. All seemed to have failed, throwing the mask aside he ripped the sleeve of his coat, exposing his Melody Arm, his right eyes opening as he exposed his Sharingan with its second swirled. Analyzing the child ever so diligently. 

"Either I die here or I die at Konoha. How about at least shutting up for a bit? You come from behind hoping to slice my neck and now you're trying to tell me I lost? Give me a break."

"You have a big mouth. I'm telling you the truth. Once I start swinging not only are you gonna have a beating of a lifetime, but soon the village will notice and you'll be surrounded."

"News flash detective, the village is in festival time. Most of it's Shinobi are out with family. The event is centered in it's middle, we're on the far east. I'm also thinking that you didn't plan far ahead enough to think to bring a team? I mean if you know my name, you know my origin. Or maybe it's a job that's handed out specifically... Seems I not only have fans in Konoha, but secret admirers as well."  

Ikuto remained silent. This boy didn't seem to be in the mood. Something about his personality shifted entirely from what the documents read. And his analogy was correct. He saw through his bluff like it wasn't anything but just that... Maybe he wasn't as dumb as Ikuto originally depicted him to be. He lowered his hand and stared down at the menacing man who stood before him. The aura that portrayed from him seemed to almost rival that of his grandfather. He brought a slight chill, he held no remorse for him. And not in the sense of that of fighters, but more of a personal issue. Little did Ikuto know that Rosuto held a personal beef with the Uchiha's. One of which seemed like a tool to him, one so ignorant he would easily cause the destruction of the world. 

"Go ahead, Uchiha. Activate your eye, show me this _beating_you're gonna bring upon me."

Ikuto flicked his tongue ad rushed towards Rosuto at the pinnacle of his speed, lifting his once in close enough range, his other foot propelled him off the ground, rocketing towards his chin, with daring and flair did Rosuto's eyes began to dart and read the precise movements of such an endeavor. As soon as he predicted his next, move his feet turned as he posed himself in the Jeet Kune Do stance, his hand was brought his over his head, soon to fall on the incoming knee, a steel plated arm crushing down with forced the power of this knee. All power that originated had been lost, and soon Rosuto followed, a consecutive amount of strikes that scaled from the cored to Ikuto's chin had been ushered, with great speed and power held behind him, Rosuto soon found himself in usage of the entirety of Ikuto's weight, his body moved in the very way he wanted to, a spin towards his posterior, utilizing his back sooth the movement and placing of his foot, before pulling away and leaping with a straight kick to the center of his back, sending him away towards the body of water. 

Ikuto soon became awed by the magnificent structured art of his movements. A deadly stance that he had not seen before. What was this? More his didn't understand... The documents seemed outdated, or maybe this man was much more prominent that what the files declared him to be. As his foot swept the earth beneath his heel, he soon regained posture, kicking the earth before leaping into the sky, falling with a powerful stomp into the surface of the water, the sky poured the drizzle of water as Ikuto returned to his pose. Both stared into each others eyes, seemed like this would be a much more interesting battle than what he would expect.

"Alright, no more games!"

"And that your clans fucking problem! Look down at me for a second, and I'll be sure to kill you!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 30, 2014)

*Chapter 12 - Phoenix Festival*
​ 
_Izumi_
​ 
 ______________________
​

_Morning_

Izumi walked around, unsure of what he could really do. There were stalls everywhere; ones for food, ones for entertainment, games and so on, but none of them really intrigued him. He'd heard that there was some sort of baking contest which was supposed to be taking place sometime in the afternoon, but he had no idea where that was supposed to start. Besides, he couldn't bake. 

"Dammit, Makoto. I just wanted to stay in bed, you monkey," he muttered to nobody in particular, then cursed under his breath as he nearly fell over.

The yukata was also absurdly difficult to move around in. The sandals hurt his feet and the tightness of the bottom half of the robe made it so he had to just nudge his legs along the path to walk. Either yukatas were a lot more terrible than he thought they were, or the person who passed him the green outfit was terrible at her job and found the wrong fit. Possibly both.

Minutes passed. Izumi didn't know how many minutes had passed. He'd lost count after his brain shut down at the tenth. The spear thrower wanted to say a hundred, but in truth, he doubted that much time had actually passed since he'd finished shopping for clothes. He was so out of it at this point that he'd almost missed a voice calling out for him.

"Hey, boy with the green yukata and sandy hair. You there, buddy?" he called out.

Izumi blinked and turned around, struggling slightly as he felt the cloth pull at his legs. "Yes?" he replied.

The man had the look of a classic stall manager. A simple white vest, dirtied and stained by dirt and various food sauces, with a matching white headband to soak up sweat. He had dark, spikey hair; unruly but nevertheless beading with sweat, and a bright smile on his face. "Yeah, boy. You," he nodded. "You want to try out a little game? It's a simple 'shoot the target' thing where you get a small gun and have to shoot at the geese coming in and out of the board at the back. Me name is Hachi, by the way."

An incline of the head. "What's the high score?" His curiosity was piqued. This seemed like something he could get into.

Hachi grinned, leaning over on the side of his stall. "A competitive one, are ya? Let's see... the last one who came in was a boy with short brown hair. Skinhead, actually. I think he got about 50 targets in. Very impressive, actually. Got a small crowd to watch him, he did," the man recalled.

_"Makoto,"_ Izumi concluded, then rolled up his sleeves, walking to the stall. "Alright, give me a gun."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 30, 2014)

*Ichi Inuzuka, Phoenix festival...*

_'See, this is what I get for trying to make friends.  Dammit.' _the thoughts echo in Ichi's mind as she stares at what just happened.  She had slowly started backing up until she touched a wall, everything was just so overwhelming in fact, that the young Inuzuka's mind froze.  Her eye twitches just slightly as everything begins to calm down, “ImsosorrybadluckfollowsmeandnowitsgoingtobegiventoyouguysandyourfriendsIllprobablyaccidentallyexplodeabuildingorsomethingandthenIllgetbannedfromanothervillage.” she laughs nervously.

“Th-the birds, and the-the...water!  A-and what happened to that w-w-woman.” She shakes her head, and picks up a puppy under either arm, “M-m-maybe we should go help them.” Ichi suggests, hiding behind the two boys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Phoenix Festival V
The Fungus and The Hemorrhoid
*


"But, but...They are so big Ak-kun, almost as big as Nakano-san?s! I know, why don?t you grope them so you will understand what i am saying?"

Zell who was floored had his ears peak up at the mention of ?Nakano-san?. He hadn?t seen Edie in months but she was kind of like the fungus at the bottom of your foot your forget about. The minute you start forgetting it?s there something reminds you of its existence. If someone made a word cloud of the most used words in Konoha her name would probably be the biggest. Looking up Zell got a good look at this Ak-chan the new little girl was talking to, it was a kid who had light, almost sandy hair, and eye shadow. To be honest Zell thought the guy kind of had feline eye slits and really pointy ears like a cat as well. This was the thing that guys did when they have mutual friends/acquaintances and meet each other for the first time. Getting up off the ground Zell dusted himself off and tried to get back to a respectable appearance. Akaya kind of looked like a douchenozzle to him especially if he was the type to hang around Edie, considering her award winning personality for biggest? well those words aren?t exactly becoming of a nameless narrator to say aloud.

"Mooo, that?s not fun Ak-kun!! You have a beautiful girl in front of you, and you don?t want to do it? Hisashi-senpai would make fun of you!"

Then Zell?s perception of Akaya changed completely. He was friends with Hisashi and in Zell?s book that made everything that seemed douchey about Akaya seem utterly awesome now. He barely knew Hisashi outside of their experience in the White Hot Room but they?re connection to that place and Zero made them brothers in arms, so any friend of that guy was a friend of his. 

?Hey you?re friends with Hisashi too? That guy?s pretty cool.? There was a somewhat enthused tint to his words as he attempted to force himself into the conversation. He was usually even keel and morose but the prospect of gaining male friends was quite exciting.  The genin from Spoon Island only had Sakura and they hadn?t spoken in months so the prospect of getting into trouble with Akaya and Hisashi was awesome. But at the same time he knew he needed to ratchet it back he didn?t want to creep Akaya out. 

_?Come on Zell you gotta play it cool. Gotta be as cool as the other side of the pillow._?

He thought to himself, somehow managing to give a mental alka-seltzer tablet to his verbal diarrhea, and this time keeping the thought inside his head. However it didn?t really matter as the argent wunderkind of awkward felt himself get punched in the chest, metaphorically speaking.

"But i bet if they were Shinko-san?s you would be happy, huh?"

"No, no and no, I don?t know any shinko just so you know."

If Edie was fungus then Kirisaki Shinko was like some kind of hemorrhoid. Every time you thought it had gone away something would set off a flare up. The Hound of Justice bore the nun no ill will but she had made it quite obvious she didn?t much care for him after he allowed Satoshi to die. The purpose of today was to get away from thinking about it but that didn?t seem like it was going to happen if he hung out with someone who knew her too. Worse what if they were friends and this Ak-chan fellow was on his way to meet Kirisaki. That would be horribly awkward, too awkward for Zell, actually he get feel a drop of pee escape as he thought about actually seeing Kirisaki again.  Though it was curious for Akaya to lie about it and there wasn?t really any guarantee it was the same ?Shinko? but Zell didn?t even want to take that chance. As he was about to address Marietta's question about the rumors, Akaya put his foot in his mouth. 

"Listen...I really don't want to get beat up today. Especially by a girl. I just happened to be in the hospital with a guy you put in a coma. The guy you punched clear cross Konoha I overheard getting ramen. The guy I live with is a cop and he was telling the story about the guy you kicked so hard in the balls his head hit a 9.5 foot ceiling. I don't know can I just give you my lunch money and you let me off with a warning or something?" 

Zell gave a nervous laugh and posed the lunch money thing as a joke but in all likelihood he probably would have given whatever money he had to not get beaten up by Marietta. He also made extra sure to kind of pass along to Akaya that she was capable of these things. They didn't know each other but at the same time the bro code dictated that Zell let him know that Marietta was a batshit crazy demon she-hulk thing. At this point Zell put his hand up to cover his mouth, hunching over and leering at Akaya, whilst pointing his finger at Marietta. She could obviously see him but to Zell this was like having a lead wall covering him up.

"Dude icksnay on the boobays...she'll kill you."
​


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2014)

_*Phoneix Festival *_​

*-Afternoon-*​
Kei felt the blood rush to the tip of her fingers down to her toes. There were dancers to the left and right of her, they were all skilled and Kei was just here. Kei looked ahead of her and saw the boy in front of her, he was concentrated on the parade and he didn?t even give her the time of day after what he said. Kei gritted her teeth as she felt a flame spark in her heart. She knew her faults, but to have them pointed out so rudely, she wasn?t going to let this slide easily.

She remembered his words and she was going to fly pass his expectations and then some. 

?Alright how is everyone enjoying the festival?? A voice called over the mic, the speakers blasting her voice, ?My name is Kou Minami! And I am here today to help with the countdown and speak on behalf the Fenikkusu family.?

Kei couldn?t tell where the voice was coming from, but her joyous tone was infectious and Kei couldn?t help but smile a bit. 

?The Fenikkusu family wants to thank everyone who came out here to celebrate this time with us. And we hope to have more years to come celebrating the time we spent together.? The sound of the crowd died down as Kou took upon a more serious tone, ?We don?t know where we will be in the future. We don?t know where we will be going or who we see, but for one whole day we wish to celebrate and say thank you.?

?To friends?Family?Lovers?Partners?Thank you for making this day possible.?​
Kei smiled as she listened to the voice, and she felt a hand on her shoulder. She looked behind her and saw Mica smiling, even they could get sappy on a day like this. The phoenix festival meant so much to the people of Fuzenkagure because it was basically just like a big family event. The relation of blood didn?t matter, it was the simple fact that they were born here. They lived here, it was enough to constitute for family.

?So for just today, let?s put our differences aside and celebrate until the sun rises tomorrow!?​
Kei heard the cheers from the crowd. People screaming from their lungs, there were bird caws and people howling like wolves. There was even the chant of the Fuzenkagure name. They might be a small village, but they were filled to the brim with pride.

?Alright is everyone ready, the countdown is going to begin!?​
?Are you ready?? Mica asked as she removed her hand from Kei shoulder.

Kei smiled as she looked in front of her, ?Yeah!?

*?TEN!?*​
The drummers began to bang on their drums and it almost resembled Kei?s beating her. 

*?NINE!?

?EIGHT!?​*
That was their cue, the beads on the female dancers hips began to knock on the sides of their hips.  

*?SEVEN!?

?SIX!?*​
The male dancers began to make this loud deep bark.  Along with the drums, the sound of the beads hitting against the hips, and their loud grunts, it almost sounded like a tribal chant. 

_*?FIVE?

?FOUR!?​*_
The people in the crowd got into, some stopped counting down and began to make howls in the air or the sound of a cawing bird. Kei began to swing and dance in place with the other dancers, it was to get them warmed up. She allowed herself to get lose in the feeling, because tonight she would dance until her heart burst!

*?THREE!?

?TWO!!?

?ONE!!?*​
There was a loud bang, and confetti filled the air and the parade started. The crowd cheered as the phoenix overlooking the village was lit on fire.  And the air was decorated with flame tricks. Children and their parents cheered as the dancers began to perform. Walking down the street, they intersected each other and went with the beat of the drums. 

Kei couldn?t help but laugh a bit, the feeling of the drums, the cheers of the people. It all brought a smile to her face. She was bringing happiness to others, she was dancing like no one was looking and people were enjoying it!

Kei felt her heart was ready to jump out of her chest at any moment while she was dancing.

The parade was filled with people, from the jounins and the jounin elites, the teachers, the students of academy, and the police lead by the director himself and his children, Rex Minami. The crowd went crazy as fire danced through the air making elaborate designs all throughout the sky.  The people threw the village flower in the street as they went by. Spider lilies decorated every corner of the street by time the representative of the village came and made her appearance. 

Flamboyant and wild, she had released a roar that released a powerful flame out of her mouth. It reached higher and higher, as she yelled. The crowd cheered as she shut her mouth and waved to the villagers. 

*?AND WITH THAT! THE TRUE FESTIVAL BEGINS! I HOPE EVERYONE HAS FUN!?*​


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2014)

The Festival- Ran Furoshima

As Ran walked the city and festival grounds he enjoyed the sights before him. There was a simple majesty to the festival setting. He enjoyed watching the people walk around, the children laughing and playing. The adults smiling as their kids begged to play this and that. "Such a peaceful setting." Ran smirked to himself and lifted up his flute. "A bit of music, for those peaceful folks." 












Ran's fingers gently floated across his flute, playing a sweet melody to all those he passed by. The sound ninja was truly in his element when it came to music and sound. There was no contest to him, he had perfected the art of music, but he was still far behind on implementing it in combat. So for now, he would use his flute to bring joy to the people of this festival. 

Passing by shinobi and citizens, Ran played his flute, hoping there would be some who recognized him from the chuunin exams. Hoping there would be someone who would admire his skill with music... maybe then his mother would accept his style of fighting... Maybe then she would be proud of her only son...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 30, 2014)

*Chika, Jinchuuriki of the Sound, act one...
Phoenix Festival...
*
_Not a day goes by that I don't find something that reminds me about myself. My body is a temple, just like everyone else's, except mine is desecrated and left as a breeding ground for hatred, fear, and demons. Not even the highest priest can pull the devil out of me. He is a creature of peace, and is a calm beast. Sometimes we can sit and have long conversations, other times...heh...other times we get fed the anger of others. Neither of us wanted this. I can't even control Kokuo at all, nothin more than than a bit of steam when pissed.

Today was the day of the Phoenix Festival, I packed up and left several days ago from the Sound. Was told I'd have another Genin there that I'd have to meet. Don't think we'll get along, but oh well. Just keep my head in my helmet, and keep an eye on everything. Watch for the other sound kid.

Kokuo has been really quiet, maybe he's gone back to sleep. Might actually help me focus more. I won't get my hopes up though. But the silence is calming, maybe I can finally get some serenity in this temple of mine, if only for a little while._

The redhead in armor slowly closes the journal she writes in, standing up and putting a very long sleeve kimono on over her armor,☻?I guess this is where I begin.?☻she leaves the building, heading off into the streets.  She hears a very familiar flute song play as she walks through the city, following the sound, she pulls the sleeve up on her outfit, and setting her arm on the player's head, making the song play significantly louder, ?So you're the other Genin from the sound, eh Ran?? she raises an eyebrow, then begins to sing with the tone of the flute, her voice becoming amplified with the music.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2014)

captain said:
			
		

> Chika, Jinchuuriki of the Sound, act one...
> Phoenix Festival...
> The redhead in armor slowly closes the journal she writes in, standing   up and putting a very long sleeve kimono on over her armor,☻“I guess this is where I begin.”☻she   leaves the building, heading off into the streets.  She hears a very   familiar flute song play as she walks through the city, following the   sound, she pulls the sleeve up on her outfit, and setting her arm on the   player's head, making the song play significantly louder, “So you're the other Genin from the sound, eh Ran?” she raises an eyebrow, then begins to sing with the tone of the flute, her voice becoming amplified with the music.



As ran played and the heavy armor rested on his head, he knew instantly  who it was. Then the voice came, aaah that sultry voice, slightly gruff  but magnificent none the less. With a few flights of his fingers on the  flute he shifted his chakra in and creaHted a sound clone. "Hello there Chicka." Ran Clone #1 smirked at her. "Now i'mma bit sad, was hope'n i'd geta see you outside that armor." 

Ran sighed a little bit and threw his hands up near his shoulders. "Well'p can't win em all now can yah?" He smirked a little as the original kept playing. "Sides... the days still young yet ain't it?"


----------



## Olivia (Aug 30, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Phoenix Festival

It was over in a flash. The disguised Raiken who turned out to by a diamond covered women raced away into the distance, seemingly things not going according to her plans. But before I could even thank Raiken for what he had done he had swept me off my feet and raced away across multiple building tops. The view was gorgeous from up here as I could see the nearly finished decorations around the village. But my admiration for the scenery soon ended when he jumped off the building and landed to the ground near an empty crowd.

He quickly let me down, and no matter how much I was thrilled to be held in his arms, I felt it was good to once again stand on my own feet. However instead of relief and enjoyment, his face looked stern, almost as if he had to face another problem almost immediately. But it didn't seem like he was going to acknowledge it immediately, as he sighed and had questioned:

 "You okay?"

I simply nodded yes, as I didn't want to interrupt him. I could tell that this was just a question foreboding his next. Explaining that this situation wasn't favorable, he claimed that I was special. That the regenerative powers I displayed earlier were only shared with four others. I questioned what he had meant by that but the one thing that caught my attention was "all your life". I only displayed this ability recently when he injected me with some serum. Was Raiken born with this? If so what did this mean for me? 

I opened my mouth to respond but he quickly rose his hand and cut his palm. As his demonstration followed his wiped the dripping blood off his hand I had noticed that there hadn't been a scar or even a cut, it was completely healed. That was amazing, but there was something that bothered me. This was the exact thing that happened to me earlier, so how can I explain this? Well, maybe by the same demonstration.

With a deep breath I rose my palm. I was unsure if this would work or if I was just lucky to have been able to regenerate thus far, but hopefully it would continue to work. I conjured a needle and held it up to my palm, and with a quick motion I made a quick cut across my hand, causing blood to trickle and ooze from the wound. Moments later I dispelled the needle and wiped the blood from my hand, showing that there was no wound such as his. At this point he was sharing his secrets with me, so I should be truthful to him.

"Truth be told I am a little confused, but possibly for different reasons than you imagine. I am unkillable, that is a realization I've come to. But this regeneration that you're showing and I just showcased? It's different...You say my entire life but I've only displayed this for a few days...I don't know what to say. Like you, I'm not using a jutsu to heal my wounds, it just happens, and I have no idea why it happens, it just does!"

I stressed. But before I could continue I could hear the countdown in the background. Starting from ten, they counted to nine, then eight, then seven, all the way down to one, where high level of noises could be heard, and finally, the announcement for the afternoon activities flared. As the large interruption ended I looked back to Raiken, as I exclaimed.

"I'm sorry about yelling...I'm just a little stressed after what happened earlier."
​


----------



## Chronos (Aug 30, 2014)

*Uchiha, Ikuto & Ivery, Rosuto l Phoenix Festival l Sighting of the Malevolent*

In a stir of movement, both have delved into a string of strike and counters. Seemingly both had been equal in the amount of strength both harbored, one slight more potent than the rest, with a few more tricks under his sleeves the battle had been one-sided since it commenced. Soon the sun was at it's center, and the sounds of the distance emerged from the atmosphere. The events seemed to have continued. Rosuto had managed to place his hand on the targets chest, and with a movement of his gears, a pulse of kinectic energy threw the boy towards the farthest point of their encountered area. Smashing his back into a wall, Rosuto soon shortened their distanced, and grasped his throat with the clench of his robotic limb. The force chocked the boy of his life, and he began to struggle, lifting him up his feet, Rosuto eyes locked itself on the ever so hopeless mien his opponent portrayed. 

His hand swiped and threw the boy inched next to him, soon as Ikuto's body met the earth, he began to retaliate, a kick to the temple was ushered and a stomp to the head was forced into his skull. The pressure began to rise, Rosuto's eyes wearing that masking madness that had been building from such a long time passing. As he felt the skull crush under his heal, he lifted his foot and followed with another hardened stomped, repeating the process a second time, then a third. Grazing his heel on his temple, viewing the blood stain his charcoal colored boot. Rosuto, placed his hands on his pocket and inched closer to the Uchiha.

"Who sent you?"

He questioned with a stern expression marked on those heterochromatical eyes of his. An aura of almost strange madness began to swirl from him, something even Ikuto was unaware it existed. As he struggled to lift his arm, Rosuto quickly leaped and pressed them again the floor with the weight of his foot, now standing on top, towering while his arms had no willingness to move. 

"I said, who sent you?"

Images began to course into the Uchiha's head, before long that dream he continuously has began to flash again, an enigma veil in shadows had pinned him in a situation similar to this. No, or was it something he hadn't truly experienced before? What was this nostalgia that brew from withing? It felt almost like his mind was regaining fragments of something long past... But what? Soon after witnessing this, Rosuto's hand pounded the boy's head, eliminating his concentration. With a flick of his fingers, the gears of his hand began to turn, wheel the incoming technique that would soon pierce his ears, the sharp noise began to immobilize him, soon he couldn't feel his arm or feet, his eyes followed Rosuto as he dismounted himself from his arms. 

"Who sent you? I won't ask again."

"...I don't know..."

"You don't know? Is your clan specializing his harboring sheep? Why can't you grow a brain before blindly assuming that everything in a slip of paper is true?"

"You're a menace. You were imprisoned because of it. You speak as if you held the highest honor. You're simple some fool who blindly follows an ideal which he himself questions! Don't act like a hero, you piece of shit!" 

"So, tell me... By any chance did they explain the reason for my imprisonment? Did they ever told you that I was just doing what's right? Your village wanted to murder countless upon countless of citizen, innocent people. I just happened to be there and wanted to put a stop to it. Your clan's precious gift got in the way, and on top of it, your faction eliminated an entire village. No questions asked."

"...What?"

Ikuto was awed by what he spoke. Disbelief began to form in his center and teeth began to clench. As the hopelessness sank in, he witnessed as this boy, no older than himself bested him without an ounce of doubt. He had improved within the short time he had escaped. Maybe the very idea of escaping had made him stronger. Maybe he was someone who truly relinquished his humanity... Or maybe he never did. Maybe he's masking it. Maybe he's the personification of truth. What was this boy? This enigma that goes by the name of Ade?

"You're like the rest of your clan. A pile of criminals dressed in honored clothing. Your will of fire is build in pillar of sand. A method to lure the young and corrupt the old. Justification raging from the good of the village, and the good of the future. You can't truly believe that your system is correct. Your unity is flawed and selfish. And I vowed that if I had to destroy each and every member of your clan and bring it to extinction, then hell, consider me the next monarch of your destruction." 

Rosuto extended his arm, and brought he Uchiha closer, eyes ever so diligent with the maddening aura of anger. The memories of a past where he was weak, the death of the two most beloved souls he cherished, the neglect of friendship and the battle with a broken system. All were getting to his head, all were starting to corrupt his mind. He felt it like poison, soon it felt right to view the world this way. A justice brought to the apparent unjust.

"Your love is fake, fed by a man who resembles nothing to honored men. You're blinded by this idolized mentality of your Kage. Even Sasuke, even Naruto, personalities who are view so highly in this time were flawed in their beliefs. Some child of destiny he was! Someone who couldn't fucking cope with truly keeping the peace. Why worship such a man!? Why continue to form ideologies and morals based on the past!? Why does your clan -- Why does the world continue to feign some hysterical sense of happiness when we, the truly insane, have to fight for a living to keep these ingrates alive! And then, after all the bullshit, they expect ME to continue working under them? Without a hope of ever fucking leaving? You will work under my guise for a better future? No, instead of peace, these manics want domination, they want to take over the world!"

A final stomp 

"And you're... Clan.... Is by far the worst of them all." 

Lifting his foot from his mien, it seems that the Uchiha had lost consciousness. He went in blindly against a man, not better skilled, but better equipped. He initially was cocky, and true, he held a strength of his own league, however, he needed to grow. And Rosuto feared what he would become. But still, he couldn't have found the will to finish this one either. And so he sighed, and picked up his mask. Taking the boy's hood to veil his arm. He ran off, leaving the village.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 30, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya & Rosuto Ivery l Distant But Ever Closer*

​
The moment his feet began to course the forest which lead to Fuzen's exit, there a flash had met the sightings of the boy. Soon before he could register whom was the wielder of the blade he rushed himself to preform an air twirl, his metallic limb colliding with set flash, exposing the crimson blade that soon was thwarted towards the distance. A step and a kick, and soon the face of whom stood before him began to cycle an emotive sense of nostalgia. Behind his mask he clenched his teeth, wondering what sort of twisted destiny guided him that would place him against her of all people. Hair that danced with the flourish of the swaying breeze, her eyes as blue as the sky was brilliant. Her mien exposing that stare of dignified fury. Her hands gripping steadily on the hilt of her blade. Those eyes exposing hatred. 

"Did you see...?"

"Yes. I saw you down a man in the training grounds." 

Why her? Of all people... 

His teeth clenched and his fist followed suit. As his eyes glared at her, wary of she knowing is image. But it seems that was not the case. She seemed to have a better shoulder in her head. He turned and looked at the trees, a trail was left, branches dropped and seals placed. Indeed, she was much smarted than the boy prior, however, he was lucky to have truly found himself in this circumstances. 

"You let him live... And that's honorable and all, but I can't allow you to continue." 

He lowered his face, as he began to sense a void of chakra soon form in his pocket. Turning his head, he pulled from his pouch a scroll, a message began to pop from it's paper. And soon, inscribing upon it like an act of magic, an order from the Ringmaster himself scribbled upon it. 

_"To you who I know is reading this, the mask behind the man. I wish of you-- No I demand of you to kill the woman before you." _

Soon as this order was ushered, Rosuto's eyes widen behind his mask, and he began to tremble. Soon he was faced with the largest adversities he's know up to this point. To fight a love one... He knew this would eventually happen, and that he would have to sacrifice many to do so. But why has this order been ushered? He didn't know. He wouldn't follow it, he couldn't. He wouldn't raise an arm against a love one. And under, it followed with a small detail that vanished almost instantaneously. 

_"Either you do this, or everyone else you ever loved will die." _

He stumbled on his words, and his gripped tightened into the scroll. He felt weakened, as the man who told this orders was one of great influence, and great power. He would sooner have them all dead already. Out of a fit of anger, the boy... Known as Rosuto Tamashī, pulled his mask and threw away. As his eyes met with her's she realized who this man truly was, a boy of her childhood, someone who used to share so much. As he trust the message in front of her mien. His eyes welding up, his teeth clenched to hold a back the sentiment of fear that continued to grow withing him. 










​
"Please... just back away... I don't want to do this..." 

As she read it's content, she realized that she couldn't back away. She needed to help him. She needed to aid him, but where to start? There's so many thing that needed to be said first, he was alive, he was well. And soon now, he was before her, mustering the strength to halt those tears that would sooner burn his flesh than alleviate his drought. 

"Please! Just come with me. I can help you, now. I can aid you! You don't need to follow..."

"You don't understand! I don't have a choice, just please back away. I don't want to fight anymore people I care about, I don't want to fight you!" 

As his hands wailed with a sway to usher her to move, her feet seemed stern, not an inch nor a barge from her footing. Rosuto felt challenged, he couldn't stop. It was either die here, kill her or let the other die. What could he do? Certainly he would waste his life, that would be the better option, or return to prison. But that would just give the Ringmaster an incentive to discipline him, not only would Setsuko die, but everyone else he's been avoiding so intently. What trouble... What pressure. 

"I'm sorry, Ross... I need to do this. You'll have to go through me if you want to leave this village." 

"What are you saying!? I can't if I don't fight you, people will die, if I do you will die... And if I don't do anything everyone's going to die. Please! Just run. I can't handle him, but you need to trust me."

Her feet kicked the earth, her speed reaching it's apex, he blade meeting his arm once more in clash of both's steel. Rosuto awed by her demeanor, she seemed far more resolute than the rest. Was she too, brainwashed? It couldn't be, why does this title bring such hardship! Why does this simply cause more trouble for him!? This is not turning out as planned, this wasn't suppose to happen! As his feet bent under the force of pressure brought by the clashing of the blade, he soon swung his arm to force her body to space itself from him, the blade sliced right through the cloth that hid the arm, and exposed it's metallic form.

As Setsuko's eyes placed themselves on the spectacle, her emotion began to brew something dreaded. Her eyes hands lost their original strength, witnessing the mechanics of such a device, she knew instantly that this boy she once met had now become partly a machine. The arm which continued to suction the sounds that protruded from the area lifted itself. 

"Why...? How...?"

"I'd say I grew up. But really, was that it? I feel the more I try to reassure myself, the more I realize how foolish I am. I think I don't know how to define growing up anymore. I thought that by denouncing all that I have, throwing it aside would evidently lead me to my goal without having any of the people close to me involved. But here and now I stand in front of a girl who just seconds ago wanted to slice my arm clean opened. Now I can't be sure... People are so difficult, and the more I try to decipher it, the more I feel like I'm going insane. Why? Why can't you just run? Why couldn't I just die at that moment instead of her...? But now, this dwindling hatred building up inside me. I can't fathom it. I can't be satisfied until HE dies. And now, my list gets larger, and my loved ones become lesser. She would've helped me. She needs to exist in my life. By her dying... I lost a shred of me, a shred of me that kept me at bane."

The air began to mold a chilling aura, as his hands and feet soon were encased in ice, right hand exposed, both feet tuned into graves of frost, and the left hand a gauntlet of frost. Soon, the sparkle of the greatness of ice had befallen the stage. And Rosuto who not only engaged in a inner struggle was now faced with a girl whom he wished he had never met. For this exact moment would equal that of hell's tortures. 

"I heard about it. A boy whom lost everything. Whom couldn't look past a certain point and was transferred, there he was given special privileges. Set boy, soon turn rogue after an apparent death that fooled them all. You were him, Rosuto. But why? Why go so far? Who is this woman you're obsessing about?"

Rosuto looked down at his hand, and opened, closed and opened his arm once more, as if inspecting it. Noticing it. Remembering the moment he first designed it's sketch. Noticing every angle, every pictured progress he could muster. His best creation. With the help of a certain stranger... he would soon build a bridge. 

"I regret it." He said.

"You're not gonna leave, are you?" 

Setsuko's hand slowly rose, to met her pose once more. Their eyes locked, and pressing his lips together. He finally ushered.

"I'm sorry."


----------



## XxTsukasa (Aug 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _In Reply To:_ 



Note: Some parts were removed to make room for this post.
*Spoiler*: __ 





HollowBird said:


> *Shinohara Yuuko*
> Phoenix Festival
> (Currently with Takahashi Ai and Kamui Noine)​
> Yuuko noticed when the general atmosphere around Ai changed. Her usually gentle smiling expression turning somber. And it frightened Yuuko when Ai?s normally sparkling red eyes darkened with a feeling Yuuko couldn?t quite understand.
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 





Iron Man said:


> *愛高槁*
> 
> Ai Takahashi
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 





HollowBird said:


> *Shinohara Yuuko*​Phoenix Festival​(Currently with Takahashi Air and Kamui Noine)​
> Childishly pleased at the prospect of having her own cherry blossom, Yuuko let the tension fade away along with the trembling of her hands. After all, what was she doing, letting such sad things ruin such a fun festival?
> 
> The feeling lasted right until Ai spoke with tears that fell right after her words. "T...thank you. Noine, and Yuuko."
> ...









*Noine Kamui

Phoenix Festival 
An Eternity Alone - Part 4*​
As Noine sat down again with the other two girls, she continued to look at the Cherry Blossom that Ai had made. The intricate design and colour pattern was so unique, and even now after looking at it for so long, it still surprised Noine. When she looked up, she saw Yuuko looking at her and Ai earnestly.

?You know, when we go back home, we should write each other,?
?Noine, Ai already said she?d be visiting me in Kumo, you?re coming too, right?? 

Noine looked at Yuuko and smiled a bit.

"Well...we'll see. I don't know if I'll be able to travel that far or not"

Hearing this, Ai also had a suggestion.

"You two can visit Konoha, and 'll show you around. I'm sure Sosetsu could arrange that for me."

Noine looked at Ai again. It wasn't surprising that Ai didn't recognize her from the village. She hardly talked to anyone anyways. 

"Well, Ai.....I um...I live in Konoha too," Noine half-whispered, not wanting to insult Ai somehow.

Before Ai could respond, Yuuko chimed in.

"I look forward to visiting Konoha, I've heard great things about it!"

She smiled at Noine and Ai, and the three girls exchanged their home address and other information so that they could send eachother letters and visit eachother.

When they were finished, Yuuko continued to ask questions.

"That reminds me," Yuuko added as a thought popped into her head. "Ai, you can mold chakra? Does that mean you're also a kunoichi?" 

Noine perked up hearing this, not even realizing that Ai might also be a kunoichi. She noticed Yuuko gesturing to her as well, as if she wanted to know whether or not Noine was also a kunoichi. 

" Well...yes, I'm a kunoichi....though I'm really kind of worthless....i can't work with other people so I'm useless on any kind of team...I've been a genin for a little while now but I've still yet to go on any missions because they require a team effort" Noine looked at Yuuko nervously, wondering how she would respond.

While the girls continued talking amongst themselves, they heard the countdown finally begin.

*?TEN!?

?NINE!?

?EIGHT!?

?SEVEN!?

?SIX!?

?FIVE?

?FOUR!?

?THREE!?

?TWO!!?

?ONE!!?*​
The square grew quite loud as everyone finished shouting the final number, and suddenly everyone was on the move, ready to start with the afternoon's festivities. 

All three girls got up from where they were sitting and began discussing what they would do for the afternoon. All three girls were somewhat hungry still, so the first thing they planned to do was find more food at one of the stalls. 

Before leaving the square, Noine told the girls she needed to use the bathroom. The other two said they would go on ahead, telling her to meet them when she was finished. They then parted ways.

After Noine finished in the bathroom, she began wandering through the village again in search of the two girls, but had no idea where they went. 

Suddenly, she heard an announcement overhead mentioning a cake baking contest, and decided to head there thinking she might find Ai and Yuuko. Walking toward the bakery, she kept looking around her expecting to see the two girls, but they were nowhere to seen. Feeling lonely again, she sat on a bench near the bakery, holding her head in her hands.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2014)

Zellous Kazama
Phoenix Festival VI
Escape Hatch!!



Music!!!

Zell thought back to a saying his mom use to tell him when it came to dealing with beasts. His first impulse was almost always surely to run away in fear for his life, but his mother had imparted a wiser solution. Growing up Zell was ?surprisingly? unathletic and uncoordinated, the kind of kid you picked last for everything. He wasn?t going to fight a bear or outrun a tiger, but he was in possession of a weapon that could disarm wild beasts, his voice. Zell was a boy soprano going up but as he got older he was able to attain the status of high tenor.  The sound of the flute was playing through the square as and soon was accompanied by a velvety smooth melodic vocal tone. The voice had a subtlety to it despite being rather loud, a very nice feminine clarity. Zell would have joined in but he felt kind of out of place, they were in front of a crowd and as one would imagine he wasn?t exactly the most confident singer. At the same time it was the perfect distraction in order to get away before Marietta inevitably blew up. Taking some ryo out of his pocket he got down low in a runners stance and darted through the crowd. He cut, bobbed, and weaved out of the throng slowing down some as he passed the traveling musicians. 

"Hey you guys are awesome!"

He didn't want to throw money Ran and Chika but intentions and results don't always line up as he zipped past them. He didn't want to really be in the blast zone when Marietta went off.

Once he was in the clear he found himself quite lost. In his haste the Hound of Justice had forgotten he had never been to Fuzen before thus even though he was out of the danger radius he was lost. 

"Cake bakin' come bak' ah cake 'ere." 

Pulled in by the noise of the promoter Zell approached. It had been awhile since he flexed his culinary muscles and it'd be nice to actually win something for once. In a rather serendipitous moment though he found his gaze pulled to a bench, on that bench was a green haired who looked upset. When your moniker is 'The Hound of Justice', it's pretty much a given you have to go see what's wrong with an upset damsel in distress. He wasn't a hero but he was a man of delayed action.

"Hey!" He called out as he approached the bench thinking about sitting down but deciding not to. This wasn't him trying to pick up a chick and he didn't really want to give that impression either.

"You look pretty down so how bout I help you turn around that frown?" The words came out pretty easily but that's because Zell didn't bother to filter them through his mind. Immediately he buried his face into his hands and groaned. 

"I just rhymed...what the hell is wrong with me. Now I'm chastising myself out loud again. God damnit I'm such a jackass....let me start over."The argent haired genin took a deep breath and this time actually thought about what to say. He was sure that on some level he was confusing the hell out of the girl in the purple kimono, but hopefully she would allow him a mulligan.

"My name's Zell, you look upset, is there anything I can do to help?" 

There he got the words out with incident. That was a step up from how these introductions usually went for our young hero.

​


----------



## Bringer (Aug 30, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

The ivory haired shinobi could not believe what he and his two peers had accomplished. They had bested a dragon, albeit a dragon that mimicked one of the most ridiculous girls he’s ever met, but a dragon nonetheless. He could now put dragon slaying right next to being trained by one of the seven swordsmen and peeping on a nun. Oh, and being the adoptive son of a leader of an organization who wishes to eradicate shinobi. You know, looking back always helps Hado remember his life isn’t so boring. Speaking about his oh so interesting life, he just thought of one more thing he could add to it.    

Fighting an exact replica of himself. 

Both emerald green eyes locked on each other, sizing each other up and down. The clone had a toothy grin that unlike original, oddly mischievous.“So, are we going to keep staring at each other, or are we going to fight.” The clone asked the original.

“Wow, I’m thirstier for battle than I thought…” Hado stated. He knew he had it bad back during the forest of death when he challenged Hakaizen to a spar, but to be seeing an exact copy of himself to be replicating the same behavior was eye opening. It was just to show how contradicting the young Terumi was. When he first became a shinobi, he wanted to be the one to bring peace to the world, and yet he also craves action. This whole ninja gig may or may not have made him an adrenaline junkie. 

“That’s not the only thing you’re thirsty for. What was that drink you liked…? I think it was called Ki-Ri-Saki.” The double teased his counterpart. 

“I-I don’t like her!” yelled the ivory haired shinobi, with his cheeks becoming a hue of red. Reaching into his tool pouch, he pulled out a shuriken for each finger, and launched it at his clone.  In retrospect, such a move was futile.  The doppelganger simply brought one hand to the ground and ducked, simply allowing the shuriken to fly over his head, before pushing himself back up.  

“Yeah sure you don’t.” The clone responded, the tone of his voice clearly sarcastic. “I guess I really shouldn’t equate lust to liking somebody.”

“You know what.” The original spoke, before being cut off by his clone.

“Let me guess, you're going to say some meaningful quote about how words can’t hurt you.”  The duplicate chuckled. “Am I right, or am I right?”

“Okay, fuck it. Game on.” Was all that was said before Hado body flicker over to his clone, prompting the doppelganger to do the same. Both readied a punch, and as they closed in on each other, both the original and the clone used their free hand to catch each other’s fist. Both their arms trembled as they tried to overpower each other, before both relented and jumped backwards. As both jumped backwards in different directions, both preformed handseals in perfect synchronization. The result being two streams of water colliding with each other.

_“We’re evenly matched.”_ Hado thought to himself. How on earth would he beat his clone? The two water streams were stalemated. _“Our ninjutsu cancels each other out. We both suck at taijutsu… Looks like I’ll have to use trickery.”_ Cancelling the technique, Hado jumped to the side allowing the enemies technique to pass right by him. He then reached into his ninja pouch and threw two kunai into the air, and immediately after activated his water whip technique. Water, in the form of rope emerged from Hado’s hands, and went straight up into the air wrapping itself around the kunai.   

In the time it took to do that, his duplicate already had ceased his technique, and was approaching the original like a speeding bullet. The original Hado could now use his kunai’s as flails thanks to his water whip technique. In an attempt to hinder his clone closing in, he began swinging his improvised flail. The first swing was aimed at the duplicates legs, but he avoided by jumping over it. The second swing was aimed at the duplicates face, but it avoided by barrel rolling forward. The closer it got, the more Hado had to adjust his whip to make it shorter. What’s more however, the shorter the water whip, the faster and accurate the flail. 

Hado was now swinging his hands around like a madman, and it looked like for once he lucked out. The kunai at the end of the water whip had managed to leave a long cut on the stomach of the clone. Unfortunately it didn’t appear to be a deep wound. “Guh.” The replica grunted in pain, as it stopped dead in its tracks, and then doing a backflip to avoid the next swing of the flail. “That really hurt… Though not as much as you hurt your parents, leaving them like you did.” The clone had a mischievous look on his face, as he reached into his tool pouch and threw a kunai. 

Instinctually Hado swung his kunai flail once more, the kunai at the end colliding with the thrown kunai, knocking off its trajectory and causing it to skid across the ground, halting near the original Terumi. “Shut up! Of course I left them…  Did you forget they wanted to commit mass shinobi genocide?!” 

The clone ignored his reasoning. “Then again, your real parents left you too. I suppose it’s a cycle.” 

“I said shut-“ Suddenly an explosion detonated near Hado, launching him into the air. The ivory haired shinobi had failed to realize that the kunai that was thrown by the doppelganger had a paper bomb attached to it. He was too focused on his replica and his words that he had noticed. Following up the explosion, the clone used the water whip technique and had the wrap around the airborne Hado’s ankle, and then with a good pull brought Hado down hard into the ground. 


_________________________________


“Huh!” The young Terumi’s eyes opened as if he had just woken up from some bad dream. He had the taste of dirt in his mouth, and his body ached. He must’ve blacked out for a second or two. Using his arms as support he began to push himself up from the grou- Something came at him like a blur, its shoe colliding with his face, with such speed behind it his back had begun to skid across the hard ground. 

“Is that really it?” The duplicate jumped into the air, with intent to land brutally on the original. Somehow Hado had managed to roll out of the way last second, and then get on his feet. The replica however didn’t miss a beat, and began to throw a flurry at punched, and all Hado could do is desperately block and dodge. “You know, we’re both pretty shit at taijutsu, but it’s much easier to strike than DODGE!” a fist collided with Hado’s nose, causing blood to spurt out as he staggered backwards.

The ivory haired boy tried to gather his bearings so he could avoid his doppelgangers next attack, but before he could a jet stream of water collided with his stomach and pushed him backwards until he collided with a wall. His body was completely wet, tired, and aching from everything it’s gone through. When he did get back on his feet, all he could do is pant as his back rested against the wall. “You just don’t get it… This whole thing wasn’t a physical battle. It was a mental one, the moment you allowed me to get under your skin, you had already lost.” The clone spoke from afar.  “But now…  You’re so weak I don’t need to do any of that.” Once again the duplicate flashed that mischievous smile, and then pulled out a kunai. 

“F-Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck.” Hado muttered to himself despairingly as he pulled out a kunai of his own.  When the clone closed in, both their kunai’s began colliding with one another, sending sparks flying. Hado had tried his best to parry the clone, but in the condition he was in, he didn’t think he could much longer. By admitting defeat, the proctor would cancel the technique.  As he continued to parry the clone’s strikes, he yelled. “I give u*ARGHHHHHH*” He screamed at the top of his lungs as the kunai slashed his right eye.

“Too late.” The clone muttered with a proud tone as he swung the kunai once more, this time slashing Hado’s throat. The original collapsed, choking in his own blood. The last thing he saw before everything went black was his doppelganger disintegrating and a proctor running up to him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 30, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> As ran played and the heavy armor rested on his head, he knew instantly  who it was. Then the voice came, aaah that sultry voice, slightly gruff  but magnificent none the less. With a few flights of his fingers on the  flute he shifted his chakra in and creaHted a sound clone. "Hello there Chicka." Ran Clone #1 smirked at her. "Now i'mma bit sad, was hope'n i'd geta see you outside that armor."
> 
> Ran sighed a little bit and threw his hands up near his shoulders. "Well'p can't win em all now can yah?" He smirked a little as the original kept playing. "Sides... the days still young yet ain't it?"



She ignores the clone, until the song was finished, "Screw off, wouldja?  You wouldn't even see it in yer dreams.  Th' armor stays on."  she snorts, "Yer always tryin to get in all th' lady's pants.  Has it ever worked?  Nope, not a single girl has ever fallen for you."

"'M headin to see what kinda thing's goin on, hear there's some contests 'n stuff." she takes her hand off his head, and turns away.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She ignores the clone, until the song was finished, "Screw off, wouldja?  You wouldn't even see it in yer dreams.  Th' armor stays on."  she snorts, "Yer always tryin to get in all th' lady's pants.  Has it ever worked?  Nope, not a single girl has ever fallen for you."
> 
> "'M headin to see what kinda thing's goin on, hear there's some contests 'n stuff." she takes her hand off his head, and turns away.



"Aaah So cruel ta me Chicka-san." Ran shrugged a bit and the sound clone popped. "Come on now~ It's worked... maybe... but my momma always told me to be kind to beautiful women. Treat em like the flower they are, cherish em ya know?" Ran smirked a little and pointed over to one of the contest stages. "I hear there is a cake bake off... I'm kinda good at that ya know!" 

Ran spun his flute around and placed it in his jacket. "Come on then~ Let's join a cake bake off!" Ran grabbed onto Chicka's armored hand and pulled her a long with him. "Come on! It'll be fun!"


----------



## Chronos (Aug 30, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya & Rosuto Ivery l Distant But Ever Closer*











​
Her teeth clenched and her eyes winced. As she dreaded the movement that ushered her blade ever closer to the boy whom stood before her. As the lighting of the blade soon traced into a line that flashed across the void. As space seemed to deform with every step of her movement, the poison that corroded the boy's thought now dawned him to follow suit. The eyes that read her movement like the embellishment of an open book, it's content so evident to the sight that his feet danced around her swing with flair untamed. While both seemed to indulge in the sense of battle, within the same aspect have the merged into a singular form, both addressed the fundamentals of battle, however it seemed much like the indulged within a dance, crimson and dark glittered the stage of which both were a part of. The spectacle of movement with each precise step conjured by the resolution of each soul's will. Hand and blade merging into one, collision that sparked through the skies, while the droplets of sweat adorned their miens. 

However, Rosuto right eyes glanced at her, movement began predictable, soon after that her eyes locked into his, with each passing breath she noted that he was struggling, struggling to keep himself from fighting at his apex. And although it pained her to know that this was the merit of which they met once again, it was evident that criminals should not be pardoned. As a law for itself, her father had taught her to place her duties above anything else, but the mere sighting of this boy caught her guard. She didn't want to battle a friend. Her sword, with the grace only bequeathed by king, had managed to slice a portion of Rosuto's cheek, almost nearing the eye. Rosuto, who seemed bothered still by what occurred had, soon retaliated, his waist allowed him to preform a twist, his heel aiding his turn as his foot met her temple with extraordinary force. 

Her body was flung towards the distance, as Rosuto's teeth clenched with the sensation of his friends temple crushing under the force of his kick. His head rose, eyes swayed towards the right. Lifting herself of the ground, she began to rub the temple on her forehead. A gust of breath escaped her lungs, as she began to register the outcome. She stood back, regaining her footing. Eyes locked once more on the Ivery. As both stood at their side, her crimson velvet hair swayed delicately at the rhythm of the breeze. Rosuto, who's arm was under the influence of steel and gears, eyes of different colors, different usages. He seemed like a total mess. A monster that sprawled from somewhere withing the ground of hell. 

"Setsuko..." 

His voice rose, his gaze still unwavering, his mien unchanged as the conveyance of stern behavior registered in her sense. It wasn't as if she didn't know what he would say. These men usually always found an excuse. She was saddened that she had to refer to him as similar to the rest. But something changed about him, not only in skill, but in personality. He wasn't like this, and she knew that he had to suffer a substantial amount of psychological trauma to have reached this level. He didn't want to continue, but allowing him to leave would be suicide. She had to not only deal with the burden, but with the guilt. She hated this situation, much like he did.

"Remember when we used to play on your father's cottage?"

He spoke nonchalantly as both stood motionless. 

"Yeah, I remember. There was always this small rabbit we used to chance around. We called it Bugsy. He was quick, nimble. We always tried to catch it but every time we did he jumped into his hole. I remember how upset that made you." 

Rosuto kept quiet for a second, the nostalgic thought evoked a memory. Jerked his thought of the past he so dearly tried to repress.

"There was the day we made a promise, right? I told you that if I wasn't a man that can live up to your father, then I wouldn't ever deem myself worthy to be with you."

"Yeah... At that time I wanted a white knight, and I bullied you cause you didn't meet that criteria."

"Setsuko. I can become your knight now. Please, just trust in my method. I need this, you don't need to worry."

She lifted her sword, pointed towards his target.

"It's not about our past, Ross. It's about the present. You can't be doing this, if there's a problem you could've looked for me. You could've found me. You needn't have to taken such a path. We wouldn't be in this situation."

Rosuto extended his metallic arm, beckoning the young lady to come. He was resolute in this, he couldn't return, due to the knowledge he held, he would sooner die than have mercy from the villagers. They want him dead, and it wouldn't be an understatement to say that they will the moment they apprehend him. It was a lose - lose situation no matter how you viewed it. 

"Then come with me."

"I refuse."

The answer was quick. Blunt and fulled with a will unshackled by any. Her eyes, as sapphire as the morning sky, had pierced him. They were like knives, such devastation grew within him. 

"Suki... If this continues..."

"I know..."

"...Damn you."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 30, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> "Aaah So cruel ta me Chicka-san." Ran shrugged a bit and the sound clone popped. "Come on now~ It's worked... maybe... but my momma always told me to be kind to beautiful women. Treat em like the flower they are, cherish em ya know?" Ran smirked a little and pointed over to one of the contest stages. "I hear there is a cake bake off... I'm kinda good at that ya know!"
> 
> Ran spun his flute around and placed it in his jacket. "Come on then~ Let's join a cake bake off!" Ran grabbed onto Chicka's armored hand and pulled her a long with him. "Come on! It'll be fun!"



"Gah!  Fine y'pest." she grunts, collecting what money was tossed at the pair of shinobi.  She turns her cobalt eyes back to Ran as she puts her dragon helm on her head.  "Now we can." she follows the boy who grabbed her hand, her kimono flowing as she moves.

"I thought I'd seen the last o ya from back home."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Gah!  Fine y'pest." she grunts, collecting what money was tossed at the pair of shinobi.  She turns her cobalt eyes back to Ran as she puts her dragon helm on her head.  "Now we can." she follows the boy who grabbed her hand, her kimono flowing as she moves.
> 
> "I thought I'd seen the last o ya from back home."



"Ow..."​ Ran stopped for a moment. "Now come on Chicka... i ain't no pest am i?" Ran looked a little sad. "I thought we were friends... now ya wantin to see the last of me? Ya know i went though the chuunin exams...and i fought a lion..." Ran shrugged. "But now ain't the time for that!!!" Ran quickly ran up to the registration booth. "Yeah, me and chicka here are gunna be signin up for the cake-off!" 

"Names." "Ran and Chicka!" Ran smirked a bit, "You're booth number 1." "WOO!~" Ran cheered as the man pointed to booth number one. "We're number one Chicka! look at that! We're already on the way to victory!"


----------



## Cjones (Aug 31, 2014)

*Marietta*

*The Phoenix Festival V*

There used to be a time, several years ago actually, where people didn?t even want to look at me eye to eye. Whenever I walked passed them they would give a greeting, a very brief exchange courtesy without even so much as given me a look, then these people would move the hell out of my way. Whenever someone would address me the exact same thing occur. I was addressed with a tone of civility, whenever I spoke to them, we talked with sense because they honestly knew quite better. Once they was done with they would, like the others, politely excuse themselves and be on their way. I wasn?t exactly this overbearing battle axe that forced my will on others or some red hot chili pepper who would just snap just because some talked to me, not at all. 

But I was respected, which is something that seems to be sorely lacking this in land that I now call home. 

The fact that this little girl who should still be sucking on her mother?s teat brought it upon herself to invade me, myself and I?s personal space in such a way was a level of disrespect that was greater than anything I had yet to experience in this place. Even worse than that boy, Hisashi, that bastardized form of some human being whose ass has long since been grass, but I had to bring the lawnmower out on. I doubt even he would be bold enough to perform such an act as groping me, in front of total stranger, and my family no less? My hands were clenched so tightly against my forearms, I was reaching the limit of my patience with this place. The calling me out my name, stepping over the lines, getting in my space, you understand me? Back home this would be non-existent because I would have nipped it in the bud. They would?ve been here today, but gone tomorrow.

But I believe that maybe the problem. I?ve been very lax in handing people their asses. 

?Lucia?? Marietta?s voice came off dangerously low and firm. The young girl in front of her quickly subverted into a more quiet and obedient state, it was kind of rare for her cousin to talk to her in such tone, which only meant that she had obviously done something she really shouldn?t have a realization that showed in the puppy dog eyes she was now giving her. 

?Park your ass next to me, capisce?? An authoritative demand which Lucia followed with no objection as she scurried behind her like a punished child. A slow tapping rhythm began as her forefinger pressed against her arm, a growing sign of annoyance that began just as she looked to the two arrivals across from her. That other boy, the silver haired one, had vanished quickly left before she could address him, but he had already told her what she wanted to know. Now was the time to deal with these two. 

?You two, do me a favor? Vamos. Scat. Vanish. Kick rocks. You got me?? She ordered. ?What that little isn?t worth some shitty ?I?m sorry?, but I don?t want to have to be *that person* today with my little one here with me, yet I feel like I can make an exception today.? Marietta spoke as she nodded down to the girl behind her. Really she had no qualms about getting violent for her cousin?s sake, as what was going to be the case with that stranger she ran into, but she had a thing about getting angry for her own sake in front of Lucia. 

Mostly because it was a far less pretty picture; however, with the way she was feeling she might make a small exception in this case.

?So it?s either get out of my sight or get your ass handed to you. Either or, no difference to me.?​


----------



## Hollow (Aug 31, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival
(Currently with Takahashi Ai)​
The countdown had led to an incredibly pretty official start of the Phoenix Festival.

Apparently everyone had decided to come participate in the opening and, frankly speaking, Yuuko was quite happy the girls had been able to find somewhere quiet to watch without having to worry about drowning in a crowd of people. But even she seemed to have been caught in the generally happy mood, going as far as to childishly climb onto the bench so her hands could reach the highest in the air.

When the shouting reached the final number, the outburst of cheering was so big Yuuko would swear it could be heard from miles away. Pretty origami was launched into the air, the material so light that the various shapes seemed to almost float alongside the people. Kids ran wild, playing freely without their parents having to worry about their safety. Music blasted from each direction and every tiny space was covered with some kind of activity, decoration or food stand.

The festival had finally begun. It was loud, crazy, rather messy and, for whatever reason, it put a huge grin on Yuuko's face.

"Now," she said, jumping down from the bench, not really worried about her Yukata opening or not with the shorts she was wearing underneath. "How about we go stuff ourselves until we puke?"

Her plans, however, were cut short when Noine revealed her need to pay a visit to the ladies room. She was off before either Yuuko or Ai could insist at accompanying her, saying she would eventually catch up with them.

"You don't think she had a stomachache, do you?" She asked Ai with a fearful voice. "It would spoil the festival for her..."

Just in case, the young teen promised herself to a voice the choco banana stand Noine had pointed out for them. Compensating herself with dreams of cotton candy.

It really wasn't until around ten minutes had passed that Yuuko began to get slightly worried. But Noine has told them she was a Kunoichi, surely she could take care of herself. "We'll eventually be able to meet up again, the festival isn't that big," she muttered more to herself than for Ai to hear.

She was about to ask what the red eyed girl wanted to go next when someone shouted something about some 'cooking contest' in the distance. 

Now, Yuuko really wasn't the kind of person that enjoys contests or anything that could bring up a fight of some sort. But cooking wasn't much of a fight was it? She already often helped out at her family's restaurant. How different could this cooking contest be?

Pulling at Aims sleeve, she pointed at the man sponsoring the event and grinned. "Wanna give it a try?"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _._ 





HollowBird said:


> *Shinohara Yuuko*
> Phoenix Festival
> (Currently with Takahashi Air)​
> The countdown had led to an incredibly pretty official start of the Phoenix Festival.
> ...






*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~ Phoenix Festival ~


*Spoiler*: _._ 



Ai looked over to Yuuko who was clearly worried about Noine, and to be honest she was starting to get worried herself. The girl only said she needed to go for a bit, but she still isn't back. A lot of things were going through Ai's mind, and she was sure they same were going through Yuuko's. Such a quiet, and reclusive girl could have gotten hurt, or even worse in a strange village. 

"Maybe she ditched us.."

Ai muttered under her breath trying to make sure that Yuuko didn't hear her, and get more worried than she probably already was. Noine did seem uncomfortable around the two girls. Maybe it was all too much for her at once, and she couldn't handle it anymore, and fled from the two girls. Ai wasn't sure if that was true since Noine seemed to really warming up to the two girls. And if she did ditch the two girls Ai would surely see her again in Konoha. Maybe she got lost in the crowd, and would find them again. 

"I'm sure she's fine. It could be that she was just really nervous around us."

Ai gave Yuuko a reassuring smile, and grabbed her hand. She was going to make sure she didn't also get separated from her. Ai looked to the crowd of people gathering around together, and hoped she could pick out Noine against the crowd. The girl wouldn't just blend into the crowd, and Ai was great with faces, so it wasn't likely that she would forget what Noine looked like.

In fact Ai secretly wished to meet Noine again especially so she could apologize to her. Noine seemed to have saw her before, and even recognized her face, but Ai had no recollection of the girl. Ai never forgot a face, and she wasn?t bad with names either. So she couldn?t had been formally introduced to the girl, or she would have remembered her. She wondered where Noine could have seen her, usually Ai stayed in her house. She usually slept a lot, and sometimes would sleep in much to the annoyance of Sōsetsu.

Before Ai could get lost in thought too much Yuuko snapped her out of it when she pulled on her sleeve, and directed her attention at the festival competitions that were about to start soon. She saw it involved cooking, and she was overcome with the feeling of excitement. And she couldn't help but smile widely at the thought of seeing everyone making delicious food, and her possibly winning. But that would mean that she would have to compete against Yuuko most likely,and she wasn't sure if she wanted to. But she couldn't help it she guessed, and it would probably be a lot of fun, especially showing Yuuko the best she?s got. Even if she couldn't win.  The thought fired her up, and made her more passionate than she would have ever imagined she could be. 

?It sounds really fun, let?s do it. And give it out best!?

Ai exclaimed, once again causing the crowd the turn to her, and garner strange looks, to which Ai firmly held onto Yuuko's hand as the walked towards the stage. She no longer cared about the crowd, and as long as she had Yuuko there she felt like she could be more confident.

"We still have some time before it starts. Do you remember where Noine said that choco banana stand was?"


Ai despite everything could never resist the opportunity to stuff her face full of delicious morsels. And she would love to tell Sōsetsu about everything that happened at the festival, especially their food which was to die form which was unexpected for a festival. But even more so she was just excited to make more memories with her new friend whose company she was enjoying greatly.

She felt almost guilty at all the fun she was having right now.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 31, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Phoenix Festival

_Please, Just Don't Bring Me Down | Part XI_

----------​
Taneda's brain processed the information the other two were giving him as he watched several things happen at once. The larger man with the almost immaculate physique picked up Kirisaki, and the diamond lady turned down the alley, sprinting away. The other man took Kirisaki, and then sped off in the opposite direction. He heard Makoto and Ichi saying something about woman on woman action and bad luck, respectively, and it took everything he had just to sort all of the information into the correct sectors of his brain. Pausing his sprint, he turned on his heel, and moved through a parallel alley. 

"How...vexing."

There were several possibilities for what had just happened there, but most of them pointed towards one of the individuals that had just escaped being a potential threat. It could be an intervillage dispute, but he didn't hear anything that indicated mobilization from Fuzengakure's police force (yet), so the chances that this was a matter involving them, (at least with immediacy) were slim. Kirisaki hadn't appeared distressed when picked up, nor did she appear to be fighting it. Possibly the results of a genjutsu, but he couldn't verify that. And it was always easier to assume the simpler explanation; it was oftentimes correct. So Taneda had no reason not to believe that man had been saving her. Which then implied that at least in some fashion, the woman running through that alley was an enemy of Konoha. "Ichi! Follow the scent, Makoto you  go with her! We'll try and cut her off in the man thoroughfare!" Taneda ordered, advancing as he cut across the next alley over, increasing his speed at the cost of some of his density as he surged ahead.

_Miwa!_

He opened his palm as a set of chakra strings lashed out and latched onto the decorations that hung above that alley's entrance, and as he saw movement approaching the end, he brought his hand down, toppling the lanterns, balloons, flowers, and whatever else that had been hung there down on the figure, which he'd miraculously been able to outspeed. And as the dust settled, he saw beneath the mess he'd made...a child. Taneda frowned at the revelation, and then winced as his arm began to pulse with a quick surge of pain. 

_"Shit...we're still not used to these new cells. We can't just weave chakra so carelessly with it."_ The child was meanwhile puffing out her bottom lip as her eyes welled up with tears, looking at Taneda like he was quite possibly the worst thing to happen to her childhood since the Grinch stole Christmas. He took a step back for a moment, ready to turn tail and run, up until he heard a couple familiar voices coming up through the alley. "Taneda-san!" Makoto yelled, Ichi stopping short as the taijutsu user ran up and stopped, standing above the child buried under the festival decorations. He looked around, confused as to where that woman had gone, but Ichi slowly pointed towards the child, who Taneda now noticed had stopped crying, and was beginning to look towards Ichi with an air of contempt. "T-Taneda-san...one of the s-scents from that s-scuffle l-l-leads to that k-kid..."

And finally the little girl stopped bawling her eyes out altogether, and seemed to shift, rising to its full height and true form, flipping her long blonde hair to the side with a sigh. The irritation in her was slowly beginning to bleed through in how she watched the trio, and was certainly evident as she then addressed them.

"You know, it's fine for a gnat to admire an illustrious light from _afar_. But if you're too much of a pest, you're going to burn up and _die_."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2014)

*Chapter 13 - Phoenix Festival*
​ 
_Makoto_
​ 
 ______________________
​

_Afternoon_

The woman was quite scary. Maybe it was the way she casually melted out of her child-like form to face them, all done with almost eeire confidence. Or maybe it was her appearance; the beautiful porcelain skin and long gold hair, under the darkness of the alleyway gave her a very cold appearance. Perhaps it was the unseen icy bite her voice had. Whoever she was, the blonde was obviously quite pissed with them.

Makoto wished Izumi, Yukino and Ren were here now. They, along with Taneda, worked best as a team and he had no idea what the girl with them was actually capable of. Now that they were here, what were they meant to do? They didn't have a plan and something told Makoto that it would be a bad idea to just attack her head on. 

He instead decided to quip. Ren did that, sometimes, and it worked most of the time he did it. "But... I don't eat cereal," Makoto frowned. He hated Nat Pops. Way too much chocolate.


----------



## Laix (Aug 31, 2014)

*RAIKEN *&* FREYJA*
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 14*
__________________________​There it was again. Kirisaki  copied his movements, cutting her palm with a blade and then wiping away  the blood to see the wound had healed itself. A raw confirmation of her  powers that he could see with his own eyes.

A  very faint smile of relief began to form on his lips. He was thankful  that the final one had finally been found. Months of planning, fighting  and searching had paid off. It's only a shame they had been led astray  by the red herring that is Edie Nakano.

Without a doubt in his mind, Kirisaki Shinkō was the _Unmarked_. 

Unfortunately, she didn't agree with this.

"Truth  be told I am a little confused," She admitted, her eyes bouncing  between the ground and Raiken. "... But possibly for different reasons  than you imagine. I am unkillable, that is a realization I've come to.  But this regeneration that you're showing and I just showcased? It's  different."

Different? He was confused. What did she mean? Was  she saying that she was actually immortal via other means and that this  was something new? Perhaps the _Unmarked_ was a mutation in the genes?

"You  say my entire life but I've only displayed this for a few days... I  just don't know what to say. Like you, I'm not using a jutsu to heal my  wounds. It just happens and I have no idea why it happens... _*It just  does!!*_"

He was taken aback by her emotions. Yelling in defiance,  insisting that he's wrong and there must be some other explanation.  Regardless of what she's saying, the facts are there. Kirisaki possesses  the power of regeneration but is saying things that contradicts this  fact. 

That's when he realised. 

_They were dealing with Freyja_, a woman with exceptional abilities. All she needs to do is touch you and she can make you forget who you are. 

There  was no telling how long she was alone with Kirisaki before he arrived  but it had to be at least a minute. She only needed a _second_.

"I'm  sorry about the yelling." The mood had flipped to awkwardly tense as  Kirisaki apologised for her outburst. "I'm just... _A little stressed_  after what happened earl---"

Without uttering a word, he grabbed  her by the shoulders and pulled the blood-stained girl into an embrace.  He let her head rest against his chest as his chin rested on her head. 

"Don't  worry," He uttered, his voice close to a whisper. "Freyja's messed with  your memories. That's what she does, she fucks with you."

Raiken pulled away from her but kept his hands firmly on her shoulders, speaking directly into her eyes.

"You're safe now. I have a friend who can cure the amnesia Freyja's set on you. She's a Yamanaka."

*****​
It looked like a battle was imminent for Freyja.

They  didn't even  need to speak for her to understand the fear in their  hearts. The one behind her seemed especially afraid, questioning whether  it was the right decision to follow after her. He appeared to be a  tracker, although his lineage couldn't be discerned at this point.  However, she could hear that the one  named Makoto was especially  excited to battle her. Spunky, full of guts and confidence.

Then there was Taneda, the ring-leader who seemed surprised he outran a five year old girl.

Flicking her blonde locks over her right shoulder, she began to fiddle and play with them as she spoke. 

"Listen   kittens - You have no idea what you're getting into so how about you   turn around, go back to this unattractive Festival and you forget this   ever happened, okay~?"

"I  don't think you're just going to let us go though, oba-chan," Makoto  tilted his head. He knew her type pretty well... having been exposed to  similar tricks before, by a certain blue haired shinobi. Fool him once,  shame on him and all that.

Freyja  chuckled to herself. At least this one was realistic. "Well you haven't  witnessed anything incriminating. Besides, its not like you can pin it  on me." She took a step forward towards Taneda. He was the one of  interest, the one whom appeared to have the most power. Drawn to it like  a moth to a flame, she looked him up and down with a condescending  smirk.

"But I don't think _you're_ going to let me go, are you?"

Makoto edges a little bit closer to Taneda.   This woman was unpredictable, an enemy that reeked of power. Just   seeing her utilize an element as unique and rare as diamond was enough   to put him on edge.

Taneda  inclines his head to the side, the pain in his arm starting to dull and  recede. "We think it would be a bad idea to turn our backs on you," he  simply stated. He  glanced up at Ichi who was stood just a few meters behind the woman, his  hands shaking from fear. Taneda was trying to give signals to Ichi,  pleading with him in his mind to attack or do something. 

_(Come on... Hit her Ichi-san, get her while she's distracted!)_

"Get  me while I'm distracted?" Freyja formed a neat plat with her hair as  she giggled to herself. "Come on, gotta do better than that." Taneda's  eyes widened as she repeated what he said to himself in confidence. How  could she read his mind so effortlessly like that? At first he  considered she must be a Yamanaka as they posessed the ability to  analyse someone's thoughts and memories but he was more than certain  that required contact.

She  had the blonde hair, the blue eyes, the fair skin, all the physical  attributes of a Yamanaka. But the power she posessed was _way_ beyond them.
_
(Ahh... This would be so much easier if Ren or everyone else was here...) _Makoto lamented to himself silently.

"_Ren?_ Ren Houki?" 

Freyja  remembered him vageuly. He was involved in the mission to reclaim Alisa  when she was kidnapped by Kongou. Little did they know it was her  collecting Alisa from Satoshi under the guise of 004, purely to  incriminate him. Now she was beginning to regret dashing off so fast  when she could've got a good look at the fresh blood Konoha has on  offer.

The boy brought a hand to his mouth. _(Are you reading my mind?)_ he thought to himself, somewhat excitedly. That was so _cool_.

"Absolutely. It's like a radio to me," She tapped her temple.  "But enough of that. This isn't a tarot card reading session. Excuse  yourselves." Expecting them to make way for her, she began walking  straight towards them with confidence they would squirm in their boots. 

Unfortunately, she neglected to remember one little detail in this hypothesis - _Makoto was too dumb to feel fear._










​ 
With a quick body flicker, the boy disappeared from the spot, trailing across the walls to strike directly  at her head. Freyja reacted swiftly, raising her arm now cased in  diamond. Despite his prowess in taijutsu, it was futile when confronted  with one of the most durable materials in the world. Makoto grunts in  pain with the blonde witch using that momentary stun to grab him by the  ankle and swing him into the opposing wall like a baseball bat. With the  force of diamond increasing her strength, the boy crashed through the  wall which concealed a bathroom, leaving him slumped against a busted  sink.

The  first move had been made and she had no reason to hold back. The longer  she stayed here, the more time that was wasted. As much as she'd love  to sit around and toy with these boys, Freyja had things to do and  places to be.

"_Forsvinne; A gift should be repaid with a like one._"​ 
Gliding  her hands throught he air, spikes of diamond began to shoot up from the  ground upon her command. Within seconds, the entire alleyway had been  turned into a treachorous minefield threatening to impale both Ichi and  Taneda. The two had swiftly evaded her attack, landing on the nearby  rooftops that formed the alley. For Taneda though, he was trapped inside  the bathroom. 

This  was intentional, purposefully executed as part of Freyja's tactics for  this battle. Any shinobi worth their stuff knows that the best way to  deal with groups is to separate them. 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2014)

*Chapter 14 - Phoenix Festival*
​ 
_Makoto_
​ 
 ______________________
​

_Afternoon_

Makoto groaned as icy water began to spill forth from the pipes and onto his head, the chilliness of the water and the throbbing pain in his head working to keep the boy from slipping into unconsciousness. _ "Oh man... that oba-chan is strong. She's like my dad or my sister..."_ he thought to himself. That monster like strength was painfully familiar. Almost exactly like that of his family's, but seemingly as a result of her strange diamond powers rather than from pure physical training. 

He got up from the floor, rubbing his head as clarity began to return to him. He didn't want to use it so soon after his Mirror Battle, when he was still recovering, but it looked like there was very little choice at this juncture. That was the only way he could stand a chance against her. Makoto reached into the ruined sleeves of his now murky yukata, slowly unwrapping the bandages on his wrists. 

"Alright... all ready now," he muttered and then left through the hole in the wall he'd made when he crashed through a few seconds ago. It was an impressive looking thing, with vague outlines of his body imprinted in the plaster; almost like one of those ridiculous scenes from those cartoons he used to love watching. 

"Whoa," Makoto breathed, as he re-entered the alleyway, which now looked completely different. What had previously been cobblestone was now covered with a sea of gleaming diamond stalagmites. It was the afternoon now, but still no light cast into the small corner tucked away at the edges of Fuzen. An ominous chill hung in the air, making the hair on Makoto's back shoot up. Where had everyone gone?

"You're not getting away from me!" Freyja yelled her declaration as she sprinted up the wall, suddenly appearing in view, chakra pulsating through her feet as she came down to greet her soon-to-be victim. 

Makoto shot up instantly, his instinct taking him upwards to meet his opponent head-on. The martial artist pulled his leg back for a kick, all the while his face shone with grim determination and concentration. It was time. 

"_*Kaimon!*_" ​ 
He felt the limiters on his brain breaking open, like a floodgate getting blasted apart by waters too powerful to contain. The restraints set on his muscles to prevent them from getting worn crumbled away. Strength washed over him and blood furiously pumped around the body. For most of his peers, this might have been the moment where the battle would have ended. For Freyja, however, this was little more than an inconvenience. A fly which refused to back down even after being swatted. 

Having expected this move already, she simply raised her hand upwards, blocking his kick with the diamond gauntlets she had formed beforehand. It was certainly far stronger than before, but wasn't even close to leaving a dent in her defense. Giving a wry smile, the blonde witch flicked her wrist up, forming more diamond spikes erupting from the wall the two of them fought on and threatening to skewer Makoto in twain. 

His syanpses flared and his instincts took over again, leaping off from her wrist with a body flicker in an attempt to damage her hand and simultaneously take advantage of the momentum given by her movement. At the centre of a ring of dust, Makoto appeared seven metres behind her, the two having relocated to the rooftop. The boy ground his teeth and sent another wave of energy into his brain.

_* "Kyūmon!"*_​ 
Makoto exhaled in relief, a renewed flow of adrenaline washing away his fatigue and pain. It was temporary - it always was - but if it meant he could protect his friends, he'd be willing to even open up to the fourth gate and potentially ruin his body. He'd been taught to only use the hachimon at dire times or when he needed to protect those important to him; just as it had been for the legendary Rock Lee and Maito Gai. The shinobi bounded towards her again, then suddenly surged forward in another burst of speed mid-way. Makoto brought his fist back, a fresh coat of steam layering his fist and tearing away at the skin of his knuckles while the rest of his body turned a hot shade of red. 

*"Seimon: Burning Tiger Fist!"*​
An agitated sigh escaped her lips. If nothing else, she had to admit that the boy had chutzpah. Too bad she hated chutzpah. It was a trait she found, among other things, deeply unattractive. Still, she wouldn't allow that disdain to ruin her little fun, nor would it stop her from taunting. 

"Don't overexert yourself, Makoto!" She reached out with her arm again and blocked the fist, the armour of diamond now coating it all the way up to her sleak and slender shoulders. Her arm was completely immune to the intense heat radiating from his skin, but she made note of his skin slowly peeling away. Was this boy really going this far to defeat her?

In fact, did he really think it would be this easy? Frankly, she felt a little insulted by this. Flummoxed, even. 

With his body at her mercy from the ankle, she grabbed the boy by the leg and tossed him down into the alleyway again, where all the diamond was, discarding Makoto like a piece of trash. Her strength was increased even further from the added diamond padding on her arms, even eclipsing that of Makoto's right now, turning the woman who stood like a model to a woman who fights like a brutish hulk.

The world spun. As Makoto's body flipped and rotated in the air, the field of sharp diamond fell into view. "Oh boy..."


----------



## Chronos (Aug 31, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya & Rosuto Ivery l Distant But Ever Closer*












​
Rosuto closed his eyes, as he assimilated his ordeal, his fist clenched, and he began to feel drought. The evoking sensation buried him. And now, the time for talk had ended. Soon as they open, the flashed of steel met his vision, but soon did it occur to him to block with the blade of his own. His double-sided knife, with the carabiner and metallic wire held on its hilt. His eyes and her's met with ferocious glare. As their hand trembled under each others strength, the blade held sternly. His teeth pressed upon each other, as he swung, a parry, her body staggered upon the air, he feet drove him towards her proximity and soon a slice has been ushered, with a twirl, twisting her feet to form the necessary inertia to propel her sideways, she used the very force brought but the spin to swing her blade against his, a collision that sparked both blade and cause them to strike aback. Their bodies rocketed towards the earth, feet meeting the ground with a sweep that rose dust from its surface. His hand on the ground as he twisted the grapple of his blade hold it opposite of how it was intended to. The blade looking upwards following the extension of his arm. Setsuko feet coursed the earth until brought to a halt, he crimson dress shined on the after noon gleam, eyes steady on her target as she kicked and soon shortened the distance.

Both's feet began to dice through the ground with almost perfect precision, their movement parred with the other, as the flash of blade crossing the sky met the view of all, traced in the lighting flashing through it's steel, with sounds of metal upon metal reverberating across this field where the win soon turned into furious gust caused by their abrupt yet graceful movement. A beautiful spectacle where two soul battled against a loved one, their emotions oozed across the view, like a rainbow it was obscured in a mixture of different types. Emotions that ranged from nostalgia to euphoria to anger to sadness. It's such a heavy burden that they ignored, focusing on their embellished movement that seemed to cause the earth to crack under their force. A pulse, Rosuto soon brought his knife to his opposite hand and place his right hand in front, the metals clashed, but this time, gears withing the arm began to stir, the engine began to react to the artificial tenketsu channels, the speed began to course as the arm gain it's power. With the sound recollected through the day he pushed away the blade, opened his palm and pointed it towards Setsuko.

She brought her arm up as to shield herself, but little did she know that he arm had released a powerful kinetic blast, rushing her away from his distance with a push. She felt as if the wing literally blasted a canon ball towards her. Her feet body crossed the field, ushering a back-flip, her feet managed to met the earth, hand placed in ground to halt her progress, the moment her eyes met the distance the knife had been thrown towards her position, like a snake it slithered across the sky, she quickly parried it away, but it was held by the metallic wire, Rosuto controlling it like a puppet he began to control it's direction with movement that involved the entirety of his body, he began to use his footing, embellishing each particular movement that commenced from the bottom of his feet and rushed towards the arm, the technique caused the blade to act as if it had a brain of it's own, swinging upon the air with precision, flair, and deadly grace. 

Setsuko followed suit, with each swing it came she would precisely block it with a swing of her blade. Vertical, horizontal, front, kick, leap, slice, swing, diagonal, dodge, leap-swing-step-slice-run-space-cross-rush. She soon avoided the turmoil and had came towards Rosuto's head, he clicked is tongue as he pulled his blade, a swing, his opposite arm got sliced, the blood spilled and his began to notice how prominent she truly was. To slice through the ice so neatly that she could reach flesh was something he admired, however the same blade came from behind, she turned and course the tip of her blade across the ground, clashing the knife and loosening it's course.

And opening, he kicked and pounded her stomach directly, she didn't think he'd retaliate so quickly as her breath was lost due to such force from the metallic limb, she was once more throw towards the short distance, pain began to course on both. The arm could move, at least, it wasn't that big of a cut, regenerating the ice more more he looked towards her whom stood once more hand in stomach, coughing. She was much more fragile than he thought. What was happening? He couldn't continue this. He felt like dying, but how could he just throw away all his progress. He needed to convince, her but the moment he opened his moth her blade pointed towards him. Her eyes much like before were stern, serious, she was resolute. She simply swayed her head, neglecting anything I was about to say, as mu eyes dropped, my teeth clenched. My eyes glanced at the earth, the swirls of the Sharingan began to erupt in a wild course of spins.

"AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!" 

Both continued to fight...


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 31, 2014)

Phoenix Festival
Shadows​

Izo stands cautiously at the gate remaining vilgilant for their... greater counterparts. He hated to admit it but the dominance of the Minami clan couldn't easily be disputed and he frequently questioned why, their superiors were the exactly the opposite. Surely if the cyro phoenixes dominated their respective realm the same should apply here, ugh the world was such a troublesome thing but would life be nearly as interesting if he didn't have the Minami to deal with?

...Nope. He relished every opportunity that was presented to him to make life difficult for them, weather it'd be directly interfering with their missions or 'secretly' dealing with the lesser shinobi of Fuzen. Eh what did they care anyway, it was about the survival of the fittest right?

Coming into view he pushed himself off the nearby wall, unfolding his arms and extending it in greeting before making a statement, "If you are forced to drag your son here I would be seriously concerned for his well being, perhaps he is playing flight rather than fight. But alas, it need not matter any more, you are both here which is what is important and... before you feebly attempt to turn my comment on me, Kukiko is presently disposed training but should be here shortly perhaps for the better."


----------



## Hollow (Aug 31, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival​
Yuuko stopped walking and let go of Ai's hand when she suggested a trip to the choco banana food stand. "Actually, Ai," she began, looking down at her hands clasped in front of her. "I think we should split up and go look for Noine."

It was an obvious excuse, a child would be able to see through it. Noine could obviously take care of herself. But Yuuko had heard that small comment Ai had made and it brought up the same reaction in Yuuko that the older girl's previous somber behavior did. And the loud and colorful surroundings of the festival only worsened the general mood. "I'll see you later."

Quickly so as to avoid an answer, Yuuko turned away and walked off in whatever direction her feet took her. And after just a couple of steps, unclasped her slightly trembling hands to form the Ram. 

When she deemed herself lost among a crowd of happy looking people, Yuuko sighed. Sometimes, she felt embarrassed at using the Shunshin during times like these. This really wasn't a technique to run away from such unimportant things. It had taken time to master and Yuuko had still to use it in a more honorable way.

Well, now she was alone and had to think about the competition she had just signed up for. Stretching her arms far and wide she yawned and looked around to see if she could find out how to get to wherever the competition took place. At this rate, she would actually need to stop somewhere and ask for directions. And, after that, wait for the competition to start.

...Why had she signed up again?


----------



## Chronos (Aug 31, 2014)

*Setsuko Amaya & Rosuto Ivery l Distant But Ever Closer End*














_It was like in an instance, all faded to white. And when I woke I had already done something horrible..._​

Held in his arms had already been the remains of a cherished friends, grasps in his arms as her flush color had drained form the very much the color of her veins. Now it was over, as tear flowed under his eyes, the emotions repressed for some many years had finally exuded, wrought all the sense in his body and blinded under the torture. He was at fault, what did he do? Why did he do it? Why couldn't he... why couldn't he save her? 

"I just wanted to be a savior... I wanted to help everyone... I couldn't... I couldn't..." 

As the liquid crossed his eyes, his teeth clenched. It had already been to late, her soul has departed. Her life has vanquished, how could he face her aunt. How could he face the past, so many errors, so many problems. A life taken, a friend died today... There was no excuse, he was foolish. He couldn't take on the world, and so, he wanted to find a method that differentiated from the rest. Something that would speed the process. And although he obtained it, he lost a shred of himself in the process. He wanted to die, he wanted it all to end... And the anger that built inside was just his hatred building, hatred not towards the man who caused this, but hatred towards himself. Hatred towards the man he became, a soul so far in his mind that couldn't see forwards, and now a blanket of white shrouded his thoughts, as the wails and screams of bloodied tears which dropped from his face.

"Goddamn it..." 

She would hate him, forever and ever, with her beat brought to an end, he felt her curl up into the abyss. Never did he expect that out of all the people in the world, out of all he wanted to not encounter... She was in the list. It was over, slowly the toxic in his mind began to spread, and the tears continued to pour, so did his disdain for a world of corruption. He was ashamed of what he became, and how the outcome changed. Her warmth slowly dispersed, as the cheers of the festival illuminated the mood of man, today was a day of drought. 

In here, the Land Hidden in Sin, heralds his largest, most corrupted sin. 

The very thing he dreaded. And the aura of ice began to resonate, the air became chill, his metallic limb, for once, was silent. Somehow, is such of dreadful space, this girl exuded such explicit beauty. Much like a lily on a grave. It was glimmer of goodness in the shrouds of darkness. And he had dimmed it, shun it aside. Just because of his own, selfish ideas. 

"I'll take on the worlds hatred... I'll take on anything just please..."

Reminding himself of the words he himself ushered at the death of his mother.



"Please... come back." ​


----------



## Olivia (Aug 31, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Phoenix Festival

His warm embrace made me feel comfortable, made me feel I was at ease despite the earlier desperate situation unfolding. My heard rest on his rock hard chest so elegantly as he explained that Frejya messed with my memories, that is what her abilities can do. I was at disbelief, she can mess with peoples memories? How is that possible? But from what I remembered it only happened after Satoshi injected me with that vile, how could this be true?

She would have to rewrite so many things from my past to make me believe that I only got it recently. In the fight between Satoshi and I, I had received harmful wounds on the verge of death, in that battle between myself and that shinobi in the land of bones I had my ankle muscle deteriorated, and needed Rosuto to carry me back home since I couldn't walk. Not to mention all the cuts and bruises I've gotten in my life!

How could this be possible? She only held onto me for what seemed like a minute, but who knows, maybe she changed my memory to make it seem like she had less of a hold on me. The more I thought about it the stranger it became, and the more possible that she had altered my memories became a reality. But thinking over it, what I knew now seemed like a lie. How could I know if anything I remembered was true or not? 

Raiken looked at me sincerely as he explained that he had a Yamanaka friend that could help me, rearrange my memories once again. I was satisfied that I could get the truth to my life, with this recent revelation I truly felt lost. I wasn't sure if I was even myself. There was nothing and no one I could trust, my mind was all jumbled up and there was no way to ascern the truth from reality. All I knew was that I had a friend in Raiken.

"Thanks Raiken, I-"

-----------------------------------------------------

"Get the FUCK out of HERE!"

Glass could be heard shattering in the distance as I sat on the couch, shutting my eyes as close as possible. They acted like I couldn't hear as they yelled at each other in the kitchen, but their voices were so explosive that there was no way the whole neighborhood couldn't hear them. But as for me, this was supposed to be a joyousness day, one full of love and cheer, but there they went at it again.

"You can't do this to me, this is MY house as well!"

I really just wanted to stand up and get between the two, but I would be yelled at for interrupting their conversation. Despite the fact that they give me so much they don't allow happiness into their owns lives between the two of them. They feel distant, an impassable rift separating the two of them. A final defiant answer was made, as the women yelled back. 

"Fine, if you won't see yourself out then I'll just take Kirisaki with me!"

As if the stomping of a giant, the women marched out of the kitchen and glared at me with sorrowful eyes. Despite her earlier back and forth I could tell she was hurting inside, even if they were both being mean to each other a second ago. Without a moments thought the women grabbed me by the wrist and lifted me off the couch, pulling me towards the door. As the door opened, letting in all sorts of orange light and festive music, I could see the man exit the kitchen as he looked at me, wondering what he could have done differently. I rose my hand as if to reach out for him, but the women quickly closed the door.

-----------------------------------------------------

I was frozen, such a deep hidden memory had just come to the surface. How old could I have been, four, five? I couldn't even remember that. I just remember being in a large luxurious house in a village with all sorts of colors as the day of the festival had finally arrived. Was this a coincidence? I didn't remember the village I originally belonged to, so could this be a hint towards it? Was I really originally from this village?

No I couldn't trust it. As much as the memory seems real to me, there was no proof. For all I know that diamond covered women had brought that memory to life in my head, and there was simply no way to disprove this. I don't know why she would put this memory into my head, either to mess with me or for some alternative purpose, but like I thought earlier, there was nothing I could trust. With a heavy sigh I looked to Raiken explaining:

"I honestly feel a little scared. I don't know what to trust, whether or not everything has been messed up in my head. I can't trust anything I remember, the only thing I can trust is well, you. But with that said, and this might sound a little selfish, I don't want to end these festivities, and want to enjoy myself as much as possible. So how about we deal with my memories later and just focus on the events here, okay?"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Festival Arc]*

_*Not enough money*​_
One usually thinks that apologizing, according to what most of idiots with good manners say, tends to make things easier when there?s some sort of conflict and you are guilty of what caused it, but you see, whoever thought of that was a complete idiot. I am sure the person who came up with such a shitty concept was an asshole and he never had to apologize to anyone. Now I have a mad girl with big knockers which according to the guy who was here a momet ago, who by the way said something weird I barely heard about Hisashi and then disappeared, is a damn gorilla woman who may end up busting my balls and not in the manner I would enjoy."Oi, oi. Take it easy gal, I apologized didn?t I?" specially i think i deserve better treatment since the one who came and played with her jugs wasn?t me but the idiot princess who is now doing the same as the other little girl by hiding behind me instead."If it?s that time of the month, I don?t think it?s my fault. The toilets were around that corner by the way."as each word come out from my mouth, I think her face is frowning more and more making her look kinda ugly...and dangerous, but more of the former.

"Ak-kun!! And you were the one telling me how to treat a lady?! For us girls it?s not funnny when you talk about _that time of the month_!"suddenly the princess snapped at me. What the hell? Did I say something wrong? i was trying to be kind for once in my life and this what I receive."I-I?m really really sorry for eralier b-but your body surprised me and I couldn?t resist!! A-and Ak-kun is not a bad guy, he is just clueless please forgive us!" clueless? out of all the people in this place I am fairly sure that the only one you can?t call clueless is me. Then I see how she bows her head, okay I?m not liking this anymore, there is no reason to bow and much less for her to do it. Quickly i take her and straighten her up by her clothes"Hey, we already apologized, there?s no need for you to bow before her. Actually the one being rude here is she."is what i said while looking at her.

"Let?s make a deal, you can hit me once since it seems you need to blow up some steam but, if you hit more than once you are dead. If you touch her, you are dead. I would rather invite you and your...mmm...sister? to something but I didn?t bring enough money...Oh and i would be glad if you were to spare my crotch, the kind of ball busting I just heard you are used to is not my-"

"Neee, neee loook!!! Ak-kun it?s a competition!"is what interrupted my little suicide attempt as I saw the princess and that girl who came with the gorilla looking intently at a place where a huge sign said something about cake baking"Let?s go Ak-kun! We may be able to eat cake, we four should go and eat, there?s nothing that cake can?t solve"No, I?m sure there a shit load of things cake can?t solve, idiot.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 31, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Phoenix Festival

_Please, Just Don't Bring Me Down | Part XII_

----------​

Taneda's hand shot out from his spot on the roof, chakra strings erupting to life as they made contact with the decorations he'd sent tumbling down at the start of this fight. The dragon lantern then danced to life as he poured his chakra through the strings and imbued it, the thing springing forward to catch Makoto as he fell, coiling about the genin as it was then drawn off away from the diamond spikes, onto the rooftop.

The young man then looked over at Frejya, frowning intensely. His arm began to ache again. _"These damn cells...how vexing."_ One one hand, instinct dictated running. And on the other, all signs pointed to this woman being rather dangerous. But what could he do, really? Was there any point to it? There wasn't really a way to divine such. But he did know one thing.

Her battle with Makoto had given him time to prepare.

Before him rose about half a dozen constructs formed of pure liquid nitrogen, and taking the form of a pack of wolves. All around them origami butterflies were fluttering about, though they had odd markings here and there on their wings...and of course, the genin himself was supernally light on his feet now, due to his ability to shift his gravity.

"I guess it's our turn to start, then."

Makoto just looked up at the small army from the clutches of the lantern dragon Taneda made. "Thank you for saving me, dragon-san," he said, voice strained, to the delightful paper dragon his friend had made. Freyja however insisted on ruining this moment.

"Dragons?" She kneeled to the floor, grazing her palm against the rooftop floor. "Mine are much more beautiful. Care to take a look?" With her left hand, she formed a strange L-shaped handseal before slamming both of her diamond claws down. 

"Svevende; Let none put faith in the first sown field."

Makoto's thankful smile immediately faltered as he witnessed a dragon emerge from the roof. Easily fifty meters in length, it's design was rather simple but it's raw diamond skin glistened in the afternoon sun, reflecting the rays of orange and yellow. It dwarfed Taneda's creation and immediately instilled fear into their hearts.

His own dragon immediately flew higher into the sky, challenging Freyja's child to a sort of race. 

"Don't think I've forgotten about either of you." Freyja turned to Ichi with style, snapping her fingers together to the sound of diamond grazing together. Upon her effortless command, a second dragon of equal size was given life with the intent to kill and destroy Ichi. 

With one for both of the inferiors, that left her with approximately two minutes to toy around with the boy who liked to make toys from scraps. A pack of nitrogen wolves and some pretty little paper butterflies was all this boy thought would be necessary for her? Freyja was offended.

"If you're going to fight me, at least give it your all. Your idea of an offensive strike is unattractive to say the least." 

As the Queen flicked her blonde locks over her shoulder, a wave of diamond washed over her skin, transforming her completely into white. Her voice was now altered, sounding slightly robotic and digital. It was the sound from her throat being filtered through the infinite layers of diamond that formed both her exterior and interior.

"Two minutes Taneda. That's all you get, so how about you make it worth my while?"

Seeing as she could breach his surface thoughts, he thought what he wanted to communicate to her at this point; he wasn't going to waste his breath, so to speak. _"We'll take the appropriate measures, then."_

The pack then surged forward, icy footprints dotting their path as they rushed for the diamond woman. The swarm behind him began to fan out and surround the area, keeping a wide radius from Taneda as they moved closer to their target. Taneda meanwhile took out a single scroll, and made the appropriate handsigns, releasing whatever it was that was inside the scroll...

A musty old corpse.


----------



## Laix (Aug 31, 2014)

*FREYJA*
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 15*
__________________________
​ 








​Seeing  Taneda fire off his attack towards her, featuring a horde of wolves  leaving a trail of icy footprints along the rooftop filled her with a  toxic mix of euphoria and adrenaline. He displayed such a unique ability  that she hadn't seen anything like this since *REDACTED NAME. *

 "*Weak.*"

Her response was surprisingly chilling yet honestly truthful.

"I was expecting more."

Flicking her right hand towards the  right. One of the dragons suddenly came soaring across the rooftop,  devouring Taneda's jutsu before they even entered Freyja's personal  space. It continued on into the sky, circling above Fuzen in  anticipation for its master's next command.

 "You've  played your hand so its time to play mine." 

The Diamond Queen formed a  feminine pose, raising her arms gracefully above her head and bending  her legs slightly. She resembled the goddess Venus being birthed to the  world; the epitome of both beauty and power. This was all part of her  fighting style, distracting with elaborate movements and puzzling  commands.

_"Hjerte; A head stuck on a pike no longer conspires."_
​

 The  same dragon hovering above made its move, coming straight down towards  Taneda like a bolt of lightning. However, there was something different  about this dragon - Cracks on its skin began to show before giving life  to branches of small but sharp spikes. The closer the beast got to  Taneda, the closer it began to resemble an eye-wateringly dangerous ball  of spikes. As every second passed, its range increased and it was  already close to skewering Taneda before the dragon even reached a  worrying distance.

 "One and a half minutes remaining~"

 Meanwhile Makoto  flared from his spot, a row of sharp diamond teeth ripping through the  green fabric of his yukata and into his chest, dyeing his clothes a  musky red. He cried out in pain -- that had hurt a lot more than he  thought it would, and the strain of the gates weren't helping him. But  he gritted his teeth and continued the fight. If he gave in now, it'd  all be over.

 His  feet touched at the ground as he landed and his eyes fell on Ichi. The  roar of the diamond dragon rang behind him as it shivered through the  air, and his feet left the ground once again as he turned to make a  bee-line straight for the Inuzuka, his body turning into a dark blur of  motion.

 "_Made it!_"  he exclaimed to himself, diving into Ichi. With an arm, he darted past  her and pulled the girl away, almost threatening to dislocate her  shoulder. But better that than getting ripped into pieces by Freyja's  jutsu, he thought.

 "Oba-chan... who _are_ you?" he asked. His voice was coarse like sand, strained by fatigue and the throbbing pain in his chest.

 "Your  worst nightmare."

Freyja responded with a condescending tone oozing  throughout her words. She didn't even give the injured Makoto her  glance; her attention was all on Taneda. She was attracted to power like  a bee to honey. 

 It  was something the other two lacked. Her flying children could deal with  them for all she cared. In the few minutes she had to play, only one  boy was going to be danding with her.

 Makoto dived to another rooftop, dropping Ichi down with him, as one of the dragons engaged in a majestic march of death straight towards them. If it weren't trying to kill him, he might have taken the time to admire the jutsu. _"I can't use any of my taijutsu against those dragons..." _he thought to himself.

 "U-um,  I can p-probably dodge the dragons myself now, Makoto-san..." Ichi uttered, somewhat meekly. She was paled with fear, her pale complexion  becoming an almost chalk white.

 Then the dragon came in and dispersed without another word. Makoto danced to the left, while Ichi got down on all four and shot for the right. The one  dragon split into two upon her mental command, forming two smaller but  faster ones that immediately flew in hot pursuit for the Inuzuka and the  taijutsu expert.

 _(What would Ren do here... Would he have a plan?) _he wondered. The dragon was still at a distance, but his movements were  starting to get sluggish with the strain of opening the gates and the  wound the first dragon had opened up. There had to be a way to get  through this somehow... _every _jutsu had a weakness, right?

 _(Oba-chan, are you there?)_​


----------



## Kei (Aug 31, 2014)

_
[Cake Battle!]
[Live or Die!]
[Festival Arc]_​

?There are many things that you need to do to be able to count yourself as a true ninja.? Kou told the crowd, ?You must be able to defend yourself, and the people of your village. You must struggle every day to make a living and show true strength in the face of danger!?

Kou closed her eyes and placed her hand on her chest, ?But most importantly?.You must know?.?

_*?HOW TO COOK!?​*_
?In today?s time it takes a lot to set yourself apart from the rest! Not only to show that you can take care of yourself in a domestic setting but also show that you are able to take care of others.? Kou nodded her head before walking over to a table with 3 other people, ?Today with our distinguish judges we will what our young ninjas can do in the kitchen!?

?Oh my right, we have my uncle Rex Minami!? The crowd cheered as the director of the police force got up and waved at them. His green hair and bread was complimented by his dark green yukata, and a green bird mask, ?This man is the director of the police headquarters of Fuzenkagure, and dedicates most of his time to spending with his village and his kids. Right about now we have a very important little one with him, and who are you young miss??

Kou placed the mic to the young girl who was sitting on her dads lap, _?My name is Chika!? _She told the crowd and everyone had a collective aw as the young girl had stood tall right next to her father.

?Alright Chika, Rex, please tell me what you guys are looking forward to.?

_?Cake!?_ Chika yelled proudly, Rex smiled as he picked up his daughter, ?I am looking forward to awesome jutsus and style. Especially from the male participants, in today?s age women are the hunters and men are the prey. You have to make yourself look good!?

​
Kou smiled and twirled around to the next person, ?Thank you Rex and Chika, now our next person is someone who you all should know.  He is the personal assistant to the representative of Fuzenkagure, he works just as hard as anyone else! Yuu!?

​
Yuu stood up and waved to the crowd, ?What are you looking forward to this cake battle??

He took the mic, ?To live another day?.? He sat down but he looked dead serious about now dying during this term.

?And lastly, you have me! Kou Minami, your perfect hostess for this afternoon! I am single and available! Also this cake battle, I?m looking for great taste, style, and hopefully awesome jutsus!?

​
She then walked over to the table and sat down, ?Now with that, let?s begin!?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 31, 2014)

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~ Phoenix Festival ~


*Spoiler*: _._ 



Ai stared blankly at the girl as she released her hand. It was obvious what her intentions were, and Ai didn't feel like saying a word to Yuuko. She instead watched as the girl ran off, and turned her back to walk the opposite direction. Heading away from the festivities.

She rose her hand up to chest level, which looked nice she thought with her painted nails. She sighed softly before flattening out her hand exposing her palm which she bang to focus her chakra into. Yet again creating a pale pink aura around it, creating a seedling which began to bloom faster than the time she showed Noine, and Yuuko. She was now focusing chakra into it at a rate where it had already fully bloomed a blossom, it was beautiful, and elegant. But nothing could last forever, especially not the fleeting life of a cherry blossom. Ai quickly crushed the blossom in her hand focusing the chakra into the petals.

"Cherry Blossom Release: Shadow Clone..."

Opening her hand the petals flew from her hand swirling around into a shape, which began to take the form of her. Being a shadow clone the new Ai looked exactly like the girl who created her, the voice, the clothes, and the personality.

Ai looked away from her clone quickly, hiding her face from her as she walked off from the festivities, not bothering to use ninjutsu to quickly escape as she knew herself, and she knew she wouldn?t chase after. Ai wasn?t a person who was good at making friends, and often had social anxiety issues. But the company of the girls she had met gave her courage, and now she felt hopeless again, especially since she thought it was something she did, or just her personality that pushed them away.

?...I don?t know what I did wrong.?

Ai sat on a bench where there were no people because everyone was preoccupied with the festival. She could sit there alone, and sulk. She had the courage to approach the girls, but she only had courage when others were by her side. Alone she was helpless, and mute. She didn?t have faith in herself, and the thought of pushing away her new friends didn?t help at all. 

?I wish Sōsetsu was here, he?d know exactly what to say, or do.?

Ai pulled her legs up onto the bench putting her forehead against them. And then wrapping her arms around them as she sat on the bench sitting there motionless. She felt devastated, maybe she was taking it a lot harder than she should have, but she had never had a friend before. The only person she ever really knew on a personal level was Sōsetsu, and even he wasn?t here to help Ai. 

She started to feel warm tears cascading down her face, but unlike earlier they weren?t because she was happy, it was because she was incredibly sad now. And the only way she knew how to actually deal with it was to cry, she wasn?t used to being alone in a strange place and she could feel herself getting anxious.  Maybe it would be better if she just went home, and was done with the entire thing. At least at home she could be comforted by knowing where she is, and that Sōsetsu would be there.​


----------



## Chronos (Aug 31, 2014)

*Ikuto, Uchiha l Phoenix Festival*

How much time has it been? It seemed like forever as the pain settled in, his eyes began to open, the vision was blurred and the area slowly began to regain it's view. As he rose, he felt his flesh colder, his hands rose to his face. Seems like he had failed. Rosuto Ivery... Such power, such skill. To have rushed in blindly was a mistake. He rose himself from he earth, body aching with the pain caused by the consecutive strikes brought by this enigmatic child of sound. Time seemed to have changed, the sun seemed to be farther into the center of the sky, the sounds of the festival seem more upbeat, more active. A splitting headache crossed him, as his hand placed itself above his head he walked towards the body of water a few meters from where he stood. Struggling in his path, he brought himself to his knees and began to remove the dirt and blood that coursed through his face. What a mess... He couldn't even dent the guy. He was too cocky, and the boy didn't hold back, not even an inch. He was ready, prepared, and knowingly so, he countered ever single punch Ikuto ushered. It boiled his blood, maybe he needed to find a better option to battle him. He was cunning, and on top of that his body could follow. 

"Such amazing strength. I should've expected." 

As the water doused his eyes and he viewed himself in the reflection of the water he witnessed a man stand behind him, in shock the Uchiha quickly rose to his feet to notice no one was really there. The vision resembled that of a tall man wearing a distinctive lab coat with a nail crossing his head from left to right. A sinister grin crossed his lips, glasses that only enhanced the hue of the amber colored eyes. He seemed to have been lost in the fear that protruded from him and he quickly reacted to set stimuli. 

"What the hell... I must have taken a worse injury that what I imagined." 

Shrugging aside what he saw he peered towards the sky, a slight of anger building up with each moment his mind reminded itself of the mien of set target. His mission consisted on either his capture, or his death. The remembrance of those words his spew, how he shunned the integrity of the clan, and yet he wore their very power in his right eyes. Utilizing it to almost an equal extent. The thought burned him, and he flicked his tongue at the thought. Turning, he walked towards the center square. Trying to void his mind of any and all thought of this man. 

"I'll find you. And trust, when I do. I'll gouge that eye right of its socket."

He spoke, his feet leading him to center Fuzen.


----------



## XxTsukasa (Aug 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _In Reply To:_ 





SoulTaker said:


> Zellous Kazama
> Phoenix Festival VI
> Escape Hatch!!
> 
> ...






*Noine Kamui

Phoenix Festival 
A Lonely Cake Contest? - Part 4*​
Noine kept thinking about Ai and Yuuko, feeling conflicted about her choice to ditch them. Was it really okay to leave things that way? They had exchanged addresses, sure, but after ditching them like that there was always a chance that neither girl would make any attempt to contact her again. 

"No...." Noine whispered, shaking her head as tears began to roll down her face. "They're not like me......They're just not....I can't be with them...." She began to sob, her hair falling down over her face. Holding her head in her hands in an attempt to comfort herself, she continued sobbing, her shoulders arching with each sob. It was unusual for Noine to cry this much about anything. Why did leaving them upset her so much? Wasn't she used to being alone?

"I want to go home," She thought to herself, her hands gripping the hair in front of her face tightly. "I need to get out of this place...." 

Just as she was about to stand up and run for the station, she heard someone shout. 

"Hey!" Noine heard a voice call out, and looked up to see a young man running toward her. 

This was another shinobi from Konoha. She remembered seeing him around the village a few times, much like Ai. Why was he coming toward her?

He stepped right up in front of Noine and looked down at her. 

"You look pretty down so how bout I help you turn around that frown?"

What the....who was this guy? Did he seriously just rhyme his words? Rediculous. Noine wiped at her eyes with the back of her left sleeve, and gave him a skeptical look.

"I just rhymed...what the hell is wrong with me. Now I'm chastising myself out loud again. God damnit I'm such a jackass....let me start over."

Noine felt her top lip quiver in amusement. This guy was definitely really weird, but she couldn't help but find him funny. Not wanting to ruin the moment, she held her laughter in as long as she could, still not responding to him.

"My name's Zell, you look upset, is there anything I can do to help?" 

Noine stared at him. She was having a hard time controlling herself. This guy was trying way too hard to be courteous. As she opened her mouth to speak to him, she lost control and burst out laughing, fresh tears rolling down her face again.












"Haha...ha...ha...I...I can't st...stop!" Noine spoke between fits of laughter, unable to control it. She kept on laughing, disregarding what Zell must have been thinking at that moment.

As her fit of laughter subsided, Noine looked back at Zell. She hadn't noticed before because she was laughing so hard, but this guy was actually really good looking. She'd never been in love or had romantic feelings for anyone before, mostly because she never talked to anyone, but she always watched people from afar. She had been attracted to many shinobi from Konoha, both male and female; She knew it was strange but she couldn't really help it much. 

"I...I'm so sorry," she apologized softly for laughing at him, " I couldn't help myself. I uh...I'm Noine....and while I appreciate the thought, I think it would be best if you left me alone or I might hurt you too...." She sighed and stood up, intending to walk away from Zell before he convinced her to stay. 

Turning her head in the direction of the station, she paused for a moment, over-hearing yet another announcement about the cake contest. She would have loved to participate, but she definitely didn't think she could do it alone, nevermind with someone else.​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 31, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> "Ow..."​ Ran stopped for a moment. "Now come on Chicka... i ain't no pest am i?" Ran looked a little sad. "I thought we were friends... now ya wantin to see the last of me? Ya know i went though the chuunin exams...and i fought a lion..." Ran shrugged. "But now ain't the time for that!!!" Ran quickly ran up to the registration booth. "Yeah, me and chicka here are gunna be signin up for the cake-off!"
> 
> "Names." "Ran and Chicka!" Ran smirked a bit, "You're booth number 1." "WOO!~" Ran cheered as the man pointed to booth number one. "We're number one Chicka! look at that! We're already on the way to victory!"




"That'r we're gonna do piss poor." Chika crosses her arms, following the boy to the booth.  "Chuunin exams an Lions, eh?  Well, could prove a might interestin te keep ya round then." she smirks at the other shinobi, "I dunno, yer the only friend I got.  Haveta keep ya round unless I wanna be alone all my life." she winks at him from behind her helmet, dropping her kimono from her shoulders, she keeps it hanging on her waist, allowing her full use of the armor on her upper body.

?Ya' ready fer this, Ran?? she leans on the table tapping her foot in a beat, flicking her glove, to make sure it continues to work, ?Gonna haveta show em why you gotta fear th' sound in everythin we do, even cookin.?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 31, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Tag Team Cake Battle

Ran cracks his neck, looking at the large hunk of armor. "Right then!" Picking up his flute, he begins to play a tune. Letting his fingers fly and chakra rush from his core to the flute and "Sound clone~" Three versions of Ran appear, one picking up the flute, one the shamisen and one the guitar. "Now we' got ourselves a lovely little band." Ran nudged the large hunk of metal with his elbow. "Gotta keep friends close right?"

"Course." The kunoichi prepares herself, closing her hand readying for what the shinobi could throw at her. ?Now with that, let?s begin!? "Let's give it our all, Ran." Ran stood there silently for a moment. "Ah, right, I was distracted." He smirked a bit and rubbed the back of his head. "Now... we were bakin a cake right. you know how to cook?"

"Kinda, don'tcha need th ingredients tossed in th bowl nd stirred?"
Ran blinked a bit. "The judges said go... and we had the awesome intro..." Ran rubbed his chin. "Do... do we just start throwing stuff into the bowl?"
Chika grabs an egg, "This's supposed to be in here, right?  Yeah!" she viciously cracks an egg onto the edge of the bowl, splattering it just enough to get on them both, then throws it into one of the other competitor's bowls.

Ran picks up a bag of flour and tosses it into the air, spinning his shamisen around and smacking it as hard as he can, exploding the flour into the bowel and all over the next group of competators. "I think that's how it's done." Ran chuckled a bit.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 31, 2014)

* Ran and Chika- How NOT to bake a cake*

Chika slowly picks up her pace, tossing various ingredients at Ran and his clones, "Sweet, sugar, candyman." she winks at him, beginning to sing as they carelessly drop the ingredients in.












Ran batted at the ingredients, breaking eggs with his flute, spinning the shells off and knocking them into  competitors bowls. "I don't know if im best to sing this song." With that, Ran blew apart a bag of sugar, utilizing his guitar. 'Come on now darlin~ You can throw harder than that."

Chika gives a huge grin as she throws a box of berries at Ran, causing them to drop into the bowl, loudly.  She drops her arm on the table, picking up the bowl in her other hand, and sends a soundwave at the bowl of one of the competitors, causing it to shatter.

Ran kicked the bowl from Chika's hand and shoved his flute into the bowl. With a movement of fingers Ran pushed sound into the bowl, pumping his chakra into it, with a mighty blow Ran formed a bubble from the batter. "I think this can work." Ran thought to himself. "Probably..." popping the bubble and letting it fall back into the bowl, Ran began to stir vigarously. "Don't stop singin!"

With a shake of the head, the kunoichi continues her song, dancing around him and his clones as he stirred the batter.  She waits for his okay before she does anything else, instead of heating up an oven, she focuses on heating up her own chakra.

With that, Ran readies the bowl and gives a wink to the giant suit of armor. "Alright dear, now here's where we go with the big finish. i'll be sure to catch it, so you make it nice and well done now." Ran tosses the bowl of batter into the air and let's it fly.

Closing her fist and aiming the glove towards the batter, Chika sends a blast of steam at the liquid hot enough to cook the cake thoroghly.  It lands with a plop onto the table once more, into the shape of a...

The cake sort of looked like one of them roshark tests... "Roshack... rorshark..." Ran blinked a bit, ink-blot thingie. "Is that a dinosaur ridin a peacock into a burning building?"

"I-I think so..."

"Hold on... turn it upside down and it sorta looks like my momma."

"Yer momma don't look like that, she'd be more like that." she gestures with her hands.

"Yeah... Momma ain't that ugly." Ran chuckled a bit and rubbed the back of his head. "Boy i hope she ain't watchin."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 1, 2014)

Ran and Chika~ Finale- Cakes have flowers...right?


"So..." Ran blinked a little bit. "How we gonna frost this thing? Like... with that glove ah yours... just load it with the frostin..." Ran stopped for a moment and all three clones ceased playing. "GET THE FROSTIN!!! SHOVE IT IN THE ARM HOLES!!!" Two clones leaped onto Chika and gripped her arms. "Hold her still! We gotta make the frostin cannon!"

Chika yanks her arms away, "Gitcher hands offa me.  Ya wanna cannon, y'all will getcher cannon." she holds her arms straight towards him and his clones, cobalt eyes staring at him from behind her helmet, "Ammo up."

"Aw... now there went my excuse to go and rub up on yah."Ran smirked a bit and gave Chika a wink. "Right then... This here is... cherry frostin.. LOAD ER UP!" Ran and the clones began shoving cherry frosting containers into the arm of their armored friend. "Ammo loaded ma'am."

"Gimme a good starter fer this cadence." she readies herself for what the shinobi would do.  "Needa good couple chords fer a finish." Ran burst back into his musical form and began to play like a mad man. "Alright then... let's give em something to write home about!"











"Yeah!" Chika shoots the frosting out of her melody arm, making a mess of themselves, frosting their cake, and all over their their opponents.

"Hey... you popped my clones..." Ran pointed to the now piled up frosting on the floor. "Aintcha got better aim over that thing..." He took his finger, wiping off her arm and tasting the frosting. "Ain't bad though... kinda sweet.. like you." Ran winks at Chika.

"Right then, What else this cake need?" He blinked a bit, looking at the cake. "Don't cakes normally have... candles?" Ran then stood there for a moment. "And like.. flowery things on em..."

"Yer the fancy one 'o us.  You put th flowers 'nd candles on.  'r you wantin ta make me do all o it?  I mean, I can add a bit more frostin ifn ya want, but it might be a little much, even fer us." she wipes a bit of frosting off her armor, sticking her finger through the mouth slot of her helmet to lick the frosting off.

"Right! Candles..." Ran blinked... "Ah candles!" With that he shoved some sticks with wicks into the cake, not sure if they were candles, bombs or... something else, then grabbing some flowers, he threw them all over the cake. "Right then! Cake done!" Ran lifted it into the air and brought it over to the judges table. "Enjoy it! This is a cake made with the power of the sound village!"


----------



## Laix (Sep 1, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*STRENGTH TRAINING*
Edie was never the type of girl to do things 'normally'.

When you go to the gym or, as a shinobi, a training session, you would  wear something flexible yet reserved as a woman since fashion isn't the  focus of getting stronger, is it?

Not for Natsu's daughter.

For today's training session with Dr. Yui Kuriyama, she went for a pair  of black yoga pants that were practically see-through in intense  sunlight with a matching black sports bra that barely contained her  breasts. While in her defense it did tick the ease-of-movement box, it  was hardly practical and seemed attention-seeking if anything.

You only had to listen for the whistles and winks she got as she walked  through Konoha, blasting chart-friendly music through her ears and  staring in awe at her fluorescent pink designer _sneakers_  from the sports fashion powerhouse Sike. This was why she appeared to  be acting like a rude, ungrateful bitch as the compliments flooded in.  There were even guys who tried approaching her but she didn't even give  them a passing glance thanks to the unconditional love she had for her  shoes.

What did however make her stop dead in her tracks was the  sudden appearance of the headmistress of the Sakura Haruno Medical  Academy herself.

Standing in at around four and a half feet, the  woman looked up at Edie with her red spectacles perched on her nose.  Nakano yanked her earphones out of her ear with a thoroughly unhappy frown.

"_Why are you here?_" She asked with a pinch of sass. "I thought the training was happening at the Academy?"

"It was, but you're two hours late and I'm not one of your maids to be waiting on your beck and call."  Kuriyama grabbed the girl by the wrist and began dragging her back down  the street as the once love-struck citizens were now slowly backing  away in fright. She may be short but she sure was fearsome when she  needed to be.

"H-Hey! Get off of me!" Edie tried to release herself but Kuriyama's lock on her wrist was like iron.

"This sort of training will be better done in one of the village's official training fields."

"Oh please! We both know why you _really_ don't want the training to happen at the Academy."

With  strength training, especially the type of training Edie does, the  terrain gets battered and craters are littered around like leaves in  autumn. While it can be afforded by the well-funded Academy, Kuriyama  hates spending the money repairing the terrain because of just one girl  who isn't that bothered. Since Natsu technically pays for it anyway as  one of the school's main trustees, she reckons she can save everyone the  hassle and just destroy Konoha.

"Hush hush dear. This place could do with some remodeling anyway."

"_*REMODELING? YOU CALL SMASHING A FIELD REMODELING?*_"

***
​
Ten minutes later and Edie was already midway through the session. While one would expect strength training to consist of lifting weights, it was much different for these kunoichi.

Sweat dripping down her forehead and a face red with stress, Edie shuffled across the field with_ Katsuyu_ on her back. Her task was to carry the slug twice her size exactly twenty meters without the use of chakra. It had been a solid five minutes and the teen had barely made it a couple meters.

"Come on Edie!" Kuriyama encouraged the girl somewhat, her words balancing between cheers and moans of impatience. 

"_*SHUT UP YOU OLD HAG!!*_" The Nakano was visibly infuriated by this idea of 'training', snapping back at her teacher like a rabid dog. When Kuriyama said "strength training", Edie imagined a sexy excersize video with some cute yet small pink weights and some backup dancers on rubber balls. 

"This... Isn't how..._ I imagined it at all!!_"

Despite coming off as a ruthless teacher, the headmistress did take in Edie's concerns and thought of how she could make it just a little more bearable for her student. Plus, watching Edie attempt this was like watching a dog struggle across the street after being flattened by a car, except this girl had perfectly good legs and was just weak.

Wait. That was it! _(Perfectly good legs... Aha!)_

A light bulb lit up over the petite woman's head as she swiped some blood from her mouth. Edie could barely see through the corner of her eye what was transpiring and it frightened her.

"_*G-Grandma! WHAT ARE YOU DOING NOW!!?*_"

"Helping you out!"

_*POOF*_
​
Slamming her hand on the ground, Kuriyama summoned a burst of fluffy white smoke that swiftly dispersed. 

What was in its place was a stereo. She kneeled down and hit the big red 'play' button with a smirk on her face. 












As soon as the beat dropped, so did Edie's dignity. With a brainless zombie-like stare on her face, she adjusted her posture and began walking across the field with Katsuyu on her back in tune with the beat. Kuriyama was completely stunned at this biological wonder at hand here. Inspired by music, the subject displayed increased physical strength and a sort of trance-like obsession with the beat.

And all with one of the most controversial songs to be released in the past ten years.

"My anaconda don't...!"
​
Edie paused on the spot, sticking out her rear with a confused Katsuyu rolling on the dip in her perfectly curved spine.

"My anaconda don't...!"
​
She cocked her right leg forward while Kuriyama's gawping jaw only got longer.

"My anaconda don't want none unless _*YOU GOT BUNS HUN!!!!!*_"
​
With a burst of speed, the slave for pop music sprinted across the field with the horrified slug bouncing on Edie's back. As the lyrics spat in the song got faster, so did Edie's pace. At this point she was running _laps_ around the field.

"Amazing!" Kuriyama gasped in awe. "_Simply amazing!_ You must be studied in the lab after this!"

When the fire alarm sounded on the track, Edie took it as a signal to stop completely still in her tracks and toss Katsuyu into the air, much to her chargrin. The poor slug burst into a puff of smoke, turning into two much smaller arm-sized slugs that Edie preceded to use as weights while staring off into space with a suggestive yet coy smirk.

"This dude named Raiken used to ride motorcycles..."

"...?"

"Dick bigger than a tower, I ain't talkin' bout eiffels!"

"_*OH MY GOD YOU CAN'T SAY THAT EDIE---*_"
​
She pumped her biceps with the Katsuyu-weights, folding her legs forward and back with the beat. Kuriyama was close to dropping dead from a heart attack.

That's when the beat suddenly sped up alongside Yui's heart rate.

"_*THIS ONE IS FOR MY BITCHES WITH A FAT ASS IN THE CLUB!*_"
​
Edie began doing star jumps with the Katsuyu in her hands, even going as far as to do some kind of boxing motion and even miraculously lift her leg above her head. 

"_*H-H-HAY!*_"
​
The beat finally faded away as Nakano ended her cute little dance routine with a drop to the floor. Once the song had ended, she looked up at Kuriyama, her face soaked in sweat and the life returning to her eyes.

"Training complete."​​


----------



## Bringer (Sep 1, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

Ryu wouldn't have believed in the existence of dragons outside of his clan if he had not seen it with his own eyes. In his clan, the dragons were held to such a high esteem, he didn?t think he?d ever face one in battle.  Yet it was only days ago where he was devoured by the beast. He had the soul of a dragon, but he didn?t have the power of one? Not yet at least. To make matters worse, there was the lady named Benten who supplied said dragons for the chunin exams.  

He would get to the bottom of things.

The chunin exams were now at the bottom of his priorities. Besides, rank did not matter to the prince. He would not attend the next phase, he?d walk away completely. Right now his next goal would be to return to his apartment in Fuzengakure. From there, he would make the journey to the Reikon clan. He had to inform his sister of this immediately.  

It bothered him.

The way the dragons were extorted like that, it bothered him.  It offended him. It disgusted him. It made him feel shame. Such beasts being dominated like that made him feel like he was dominated.

 No matter. 

He would bring the dragons redemption. The dragon prince will slaughter every dragon outside of his clan, as an act of kindness. After all, death was more honor than they deserved for disgracing the entire dragon race.


----------



## Kei (Sep 1, 2014)

_[Kyo Minami]
[Festival Arc]
[Fire and Ice]
_​
There was only one thing that his mother referred to as shadows and that was the clan that Kukiko was in. The one that were their completely opposite in every way, shape, and form. Even now as the two clan leaders looked at each other and the way they talked. There was a certain tension to the air especially after Izo had said something along a very grey line. However, his mother just smiled and chuckled to herself. 

?There is no forcing my son to do anything.?  She smiled as she had placed her fingers on her lips to cover her smile, ?He is as free as anyone else to do as he wants or how he pleases. Ah, what do you ever mean turning your comment on you??  

His mother looked still kept her lips hidden behind the small wall she made with her fingers, ?Because you know what you said was out of line? Or is it because you are high strung as ever, are you not Izo?? 

Ruka asked her counterpart, she wasn?t going to let that slide. As Kyo looked at Izo, he couldn?t help but think if he didn?t want a comment, then he really should have kept his mouth shut.  Though Kyo couldn?t help but think of Izo?s daughter and her horrible way of communicating her desires to him. She was just like her father in the way of sticking their foot in their mouths at first greeting. 

?Kyo, introduce yourself to Izo?.This is your first time meeting him, isn?t that right?? Kyo?s mother looked up at him, before her red eyes glared daggers into Izo. There was no love between clans, only a bomb waiting to pop.  ?Show him how we greet guest in Fuzenkagure.?

Kyo stood in front of his mother before nodding his head simply, ?I heard a lot about you?It is nice to meet the man behind the name.? Kyo smiled, ?I am Kyo Minami, and I?m looking forward to the future between your daughter and me.?


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 1, 2014)

Kei said:


> _[Kyo Minami]
> [Festival Arc]
> [Fire and Ice]
> _​
> ...



Kukiko Yukimaru
Interaction - Fire and Ice​
Izo closed his eyes for a moment as he felt her gaze upon him holding on to his smirk as he listen's closely to the words thrown at him. His smirk becoming a grin at her comment about him in which he responded, "Maybe I am but this is a stressful time for all of us." Coming to open his eyes he is taken by a momentarily surprise when he noticed her gaze upon him.

Now with her son stood in front he takes a glance down to Kyo bowing his head ever so slightly after the introduction and greeting, "Obliged - You did a fair job in the exams according to my contacts. I would trust my daughter's word but perhaps been exposed to far too much freedom." His words far from sincere, if given the bone that gave him the opportunity to attack the boy he would of taken it but Izo wasn't stupid enough to attack the prince in her presence. She beat him once before but that was decades ago and he had no idea how far she had grown, recomposing himself.

_Bastard... he would use me at least give me some respect._Kukiko thinks to herself coming into earshot as she approached. "Sorry I am late Father, Lady Minami and pleasure to see you again Kyo."She smiled at the very least the Minami kept her father on a short leash and he wasn't likely to cause much more trouble.

She gave a small bow a far more sincere one at that, she takes pause her father had already done a job at making this meeting far more tense than it had to be and she wasn't put in a particularly good mood because of it, but that was probably the whole point. "Very interesting future, I should hope."He said giving Kukiko a expecting look.

"Do not get your hopes up, cycles like these tend to repeat themselves."She utters under her breath before he asked, "What's that?" She looked up at him, "Nothing important or relevant to this meeting, father."


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Phoenix Festival VII
Not The First And Won?t Be The Last*



_?Well that?s about the reaction you?d expect isn?t it??_

Was Zell?s immediate thought to the fact Noine had busted out into a state of delirious laughter. This may be hard to believe but this was not the first girl to ever laugh in his face due to an awkward overture. This was more like number 999292920 in that regard. This wasn?t typical mean girl shit though; she seemed to be genuinely amused at first. The Hound of Justice had somewhat fulfilled his goal of uplifting the girl?s spirits but then she had quite a enigmatic response for him.

"I...I'm so sorry," she apologized softly for laughing at him, " I couldn't help myself. I uh...I'm Noine....and while I appreciate the thought, I think it would be best if you left me alone or I might hurt you too...."

This was a troublesome response for a few reasons; one this girl seemed to be threatening bodily harm to our young hero, secondly our young hero went from one situation where a female was going to kick his teeth in to seemingly another, and thirdly it made her all the more interesting. Noine imploring Zellous to ?leave her alone? didn?t rebuff him if anything it had the opposite effect. When one compared Marietta and Noine it was like comparing a pitbull to a bunny rabbit. Her words obviously did mean she wanted to be alone, but at the same time she had been upset until Zell had made a fool of himself. It stood to reason that the green haired girl didn?t actually know what she wanted. 

?You know you wouldn?t be the first person to hurt me but I suppose you could be next.? 

He rubbed the back of his silver mane as he tried to make light of her warning. Humor was basically the only weapon he had in disarming this girl?s barriers. 

?I may as well wear 26 pounds of gold around my waist and call myself the Heavyweight Champion of Licking but Ticking. I suppose I could leave you alone to mope around by yourself though...? 

It may have been something that would go over her head but it made sense to Zell in a loserish ?inside joke to myself? sort of way.  He highly doubted that there was anything this girl could do to him that would be too painful. He feigned as though he was going to give up as he trailed off in his dialogue.

?But!? His inflection rose from the downturn it took at the end of his previous sentence. He tried to his best to seem enthusiastic, but that wasn?t exactly his strong suit. ?If I leave you now then you?re going to miss out on the opportunity of a lifetime?lifetime?.lifetime?? 

He repeated the word lifetime, holding onto the beginning and end of the word, trying to emulate the dramatic campiness of a used car salesman trying to convince you to come out to a lot to buy an automobile. The entire presentation was forced but it was for a good cause, Zell figured he was going to look like an ass at some point today so why not do so for a good cause. The funny thing was he really did have the opportunity of a lifetime for this strange girl.

?I?m a chef and I need an assistant for this baking challenge. You look like you?re having a bad day and I?d kind of like to avoid having to approach someone else. I tend to have a perpetual knack for making a fool of myself every time I meet someone new. So what do you say? Take mercy on my potential victims and me by stopping me from having to do this song and dance with someone else.? Sensing that his sales pitch may not have been the most convincing, he added,  ?You may have never heard of me but I?m kind of a big deal in the culinary world.?

It was douchey and somewhat untrue but he said it with a lot of confidence which made the statement a bit more believable. When it came to cooking there was no one Zellous Kazama would lose to even if this would be his first real competition.

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2014)

*Chapter 15 - Phoenix Festival


* ​ 
 _Yukino_
​ 
 ______________________
​
_Afternoon_

After  setting her record for the Goldfish Scooping stall and leaving, Yukino  proceeded to walk around Fuzen aimlessly for the next fifteen minutes.  It wasn't that she just wasn't interested in anything, but she really  just wanted to take in the sights. For 364 days a year, Fuzengakure was a  corruption-rife city, floating upon a shady economy of crime. Yet, for  this one single day, it transformed into something completely different.  Dark grimy walls were covered by flowers; dark grimy people were  covered by colourful yukata. The change was fascinating and she really just  wanted to take it all in; to absorb the culture and knowledge. 

This  was before the challenge beckoned for her and entered her zone of awareness. News of a cake baking  contest waved through crowds and the girl soon overheard a couple  talking about going to watch it at the square. It wasn't something that  was known to many people, and the ones who _were_ aware of it were sworn to an oath of secrecy enforced by the kunoichi herself, but Yukino was an avid cook in her free time. "Maybe I'll participate in the cooking contest and crush everyone there, too," she pondered out loud to herself.

She  contemplated stalking the couple all the way to where the contest would  take place but, in hindsight, that might have been a little weird --  possibly illegal, too. "Activate: Lantern. Take me to the Fuzengakure Phoenix Festival Cake Baking Contest," she commanded, a red box blinking into sight beside her. It cast a dark red glow onto her porcelain white skin, giving it a strange hue and drawing a few more obvious stares from various bystanders who'd just been trying to take sneaky glances at her face beforehand.

It took a few moments to load, as it always did. Then, the lantern finished processing it's order and shone a large map of Fuzengakure, highlighting the quickest route to get to the Cake Baking contest. A small smirk flickered on Yukino's face. At times like these, she was truly glad to have been given the advanced version of the lanterns, as opposed to the rookie edition like a certain blue haired shinobi she knew had and was often frustrated by. 

***​

It  took about ten minutes to get there. It would have been thirty, but  halfway across the walk, a small epiphany reached the raven haired girl. Yukatas were very uncomfortable to walk around in. The skirt portion restricted movement and made it so she had to take very small steps, otherwise she risked either ripping it or falling over. Along with this, the sandals...

Dear _God_, the sandals. They made heels feel like sneakers in comparison. The wooden surface her bare feet were touched upon meant that, with every single step she took on the uneven cobblestone surface (curse whichever idiot designed this city's paths), a little rattle were sent straight towards her soles. It was also killing her ankles.    

So,  she took a shortcut across various rooftops and rode her lantern in the air to get there, instead. It was a nice little journey and gave her legs and feet an opportunity to rest from the perilous task of walking around in such dangerous and poorly designed footwear. Beside that, she got to watch the afternoon begin, the dull greys of the morning turning a vivid shade of dark blue as the Sun began to bleed into it. The flowers down below did not escape it's warmth either. They soaked up the light, glowing with a bright flourescent flush under it's rays and giving Yukino a truly majestic view of Fuzen. 

 There  were a lot of faces at the site, all of which she recognised. Some age-peers because  she'd been keep tabs on the Chūnin Exams, but most others because she was an  agent of the Intelligence and Espionage Department and knowing stuff was  around 60 per cent of what her job consisted of.

"The competition doesn't look that tough," she soundly concluded to herself, joining the crowd to listen to the speech given by the presenter and presumed host of the contest. A few glances by surrounding men were tossed her way, but she paid that no attention. Her focus was wholly fixated on winning.


----------



## Laix (Sep 1, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 15*

​ "So, where are you preparing to flaunt this afternoon and evening?"

Tch. Edie hated Ren. He was like that annoying little tramp Kagami, always thinking they are so wealthy and so appreciated when in actual fact they are nothing more than the rich guys that aren't accepted at the country club - wealthy by a peasants standards but not even worth serving you tea by the elite's standards.

She was part of the elite. In fact her father was _the _elite. So who was Ren Poopy to talk to her like that?

"Anywhere you're too poor to get into," She calmly rebutted, strolling through Fuzengakure with her head held high and her hands clasped underneath the sleeves of her kimono. "Which, given the fact we are in the most modern village in the world..." With a glint in her eye, Edie glanced over her shoulder and delivered a superior simper. "... Is probably everywhere but the trash-ridden alleyway."

With Newdie out the door as fast as she'd entered, Edie was already beginning to evaluate her 'drags' and admire her 'comeback ability'. For that particular one, it got a 7/10. It was misleading and sassy but lacked that 'oomph' that makes your jaw drop.

Oh well. Its not like Ren was worth the braincells.

"Edie!"

Alisa caught up from behind, grabbing the confused teen by her hand. 

"Come on, the cake baking is starting! I entered you earlier when I went to book your hotel!"

"_Wait..._" Edie did a double-take. Did Alisa just...? 

"Cake baking?" 

The heiress who was raised by maids understood Alisa entering herself since she's a marvelous cook and has spent the past eighteen years baking the creamiest strawberry cakes and brewing the sweetest tea. 

However, she couldn't understand why Alisa would submit the girl to the humiliation of a baking contest for, even though the stereotype insists otherwise, Edie can't cook.

With maids, servants and five-star chefs on hand to prepare what you want when you want, why would she ever need to learn to cook? The only things she'd ever cooked in her life were Kirisaki Shinkō and Kei Sociopath after burning them so hard with her effortless insults that they resembled winter turkeys.

As she dragged Edie with her towards the center of Fuzen where the contest was underway, Alisa looked back at Ren and motioned for him to come.

"Ren-san, please come too! It would be cheating if I worked with Edie so it may be beneficial if you join!"
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2014)

*Chapter 16 - Phoenix Festival*
 
 Makoto
 
 ______________________
​
_Afternoon_

Makoto  went against all common sense and closed his eyes to reflect for a moment, the bleakness of the  situation having finally dawned upon him. If the way she'd been  flinging and swatting him about, despite his prowess at taijutsu and him going so far as to activate the gates, or her diamond release, hadn't told  him, the dragons roared the message loud and clear. Freyja was a  complete monster. By this point, Makoto wasn't fighting to try and stop her -- he was fighting to just survive this entire ordeal. 

His pupiless  eyes flickered over to Ichi, who was still running across the rooftops on all fours,  doing her best not to get ripped into ribbons by the gleaming dragon  of death. She was clearly panicked, but seemed to be doing quite well  despite herself. Makoto wanted to help her out, but he was pretty sure that if he tried to turn around at this point, he'd end up straight inside the beast's maw. One limb at a time. 

Makoto  flung himself towards a wall. The brickwork crumbled slightly as his feet touched the ground, then collapsed completely into a pile of debris as he rocketed off, a trail of steam flowing behind him as he tried to make the thing slip up. But it didn't, and  continued to follow after him with cold and deadly efficiency. Even as the diamond witch's attention was completely dedicated to dealing with Taneda, the woman really knew  what she was doing.

_"What was that thing Ren said to me... he loves quoting those books he reads. Take out the head and the rest will fall?"_

He had no idea. Thinking pained him. In fact, everything hurt right now. A raging headache whirled inside his his head, which Makoto recognized as the sensation of opening up two of the eight gates and their effects finally hitting him after the rush of adrenaline and energy from the second one wore off. His legs were sore, probably bruised from kicking at solid diamond, and the wound in his chest from where the dragon had grazed him refused to be ignored. It kicked at him, sharp pain shooting up his body and almost causing him to slip up on one of the rooftop tiles. Makoto quickly recovered, moments before a set of sharp diamond snapped shut behind him. 

He continued to run; across the rooftops, across the vertical surfaces  of the walls... straight towards Freyja, with the intent of luring her instrument of  destruction right back at her.  Unfortunately, Makoto underestimated the sheer degree of control she had over the dragon. Her manipulation of it was nothing short of surgical-like precision and the finest micromanagement he'd ever seen. The beast  simply continued following after Makoto like a shark sensing the fresh scent of blood. It  was relentless in its pursuit and wasn't going to let up  until its diamond jaws were sunk into the boy's flesh.

Makoto  grumbled to himself, his hand rummaging through the contents of his  weapons pouch as he shot away from his path. The boy winced slightly as his raw flesh rubbed against the leather of his pouch, but bit it down with pure grit. He'd been through worse. Makoto produced a kunai, a string of explosive tags flowing  from the hilt. The taijutsu master wasn't usually one to use weapons or  ninja tools, but... desperate times called for desperate measures, and  this situation was downright _bleak_.

He  stopped on the spot, waiting for the dragon to open up it's jaw, and  chucked the explosive tag inside it's wide open mouth. Makoto knew nothing about science, but  he was pretty sure that the inside of diamonds were weaker than the  outside...

He hoped. Because if he was wrong, then that would mean he was going to die right on this very spot. At the last second, he closed his eyes, saying his last prayers.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 1, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Phoenix Festival

_Please, Just Don't Bring Me Down | Part XIII_

----------​
Taneda's one hand went right for his corpse as it then formed into a mass of sand, and watched as his imbued liquid began to leak from the cracks in the diamond beast's hide. And finally, as the beast approached, he laid down a smokescreen before darting out the side with his prodigious speed. Half of the origami swarm flew towards it and then made their true purpose known; explosives. Each butterfly was an individually folded explosive note, and the combined force from their detonation just barely turned aside the path of the approaching dragon. Even the wind that turnt up from the beast's attack was enough to turn him aside while he was this light, though it threatened to just send him flying entirely. Tenebrae began to manifest, the shadow guardian blocking the grazing dragon as it passed. 

And then, like portions of clockwork, his creation began to take shape. The sand took shape, as did the smoke and liquid nitrogen. And in front of him then formed...

A rather large, three headed canine beast composed of 3 different materials and phases of matter; liquid, gas, and solid, all melded together.  Sulfuric acid, solid uranium, and sarin gas. The abomination was the most lethal creation Taneda had ever spun, and not something most shinobi would ever consider turning against even their worst enemies. But then, it wouldn't be Taneda, if he didn't push his limits. As he poured a great deal of his chakra into the creature, and then it surged forward as the remaining butterflies swirled around Freyja, preparing to detonate.

Leaving Taneda with a whole lot less chakra, and an inversely proportional increase in his shadow's strength. _"We'll see who's toy is stronger."_

"Please." She dismissed Taneda's strongest attack as nothing more than the attempts of fodder. "It's a shame really. I thought you were strong." The graceful woman flicked her hands triumphantly into the air as the explosions closed in on her. Then, with barely a whisper she uttered the most powerful chant she'd displayed thus far during this skirmish.

"Opprettelse; Deceit sleeps with greed."

The sound of diamond being formed and the confident chuckles of Freyja were all that rang through Taneda's ears as a wave of white rushed from underneath her feet, coating his creations including the great canine in a rather fetching material. His jaw could only drop to see his substantial amount of chakra wasted away like that, reducing what he thought was his trump card assault to nothing but a futile attempt.

To make things worse, when he tried to move he found himself glued to the ground - Her diamond had even gotten to his feet.

Freyja began walking towards the boy, her diamond heels making a sharp 'clink' against the matching roof. She clapped her hands slowly with a mocking undertone. "Unfortunately for you our time is up. These past two minutes have been fun but I've gotta run."

Her two "children" continued chasing Makoto and Ichi around and through the surrounding area, drawing gasps and awe from the crowd underneath. Most of them thought it was part of the festival display "like the imbeciles they are" as Freyja would say.

She reached out and let her palm graze across Taneda's cheek, the diamond armor now vanished to reveal her smooth, creamed skin dressed in a very revealing yet simple white dress and matching go-go boots. 

"However..." With the robotic-like sound of her voice gone, there was now something sinister in its place. If one looked closely they could see the reflection of a diamond in her eyes as they locked with Taneda's. "You're going to forget all about me. Even if your friends try to tell you otherwise, you won't believe a thing. Promise?"

Taneda nodded his head like a drugged follower of hers. He may as well be on drugs when under the influence of Freyja's telepathic powers.

The moment his memories had been altered was the moment her dragons shattered into tiny shards of diamond that rained over Fuzen in a glittery display of beauty and power. By the time Taneda regained his senses, she was gone.

Taneda slowly began to stir as he glanced around, taking stock of the situation. Immediately, he brought a hand to his shoulder, the arm beginning to ache as he took a careful step forward, nearly stubbling.

_"Why do I feel so...strange."_ He'd noticed his chakra reserves significantly depleted, and for some reason, the area was in shambles. Lots of random materials shrewn about, an easy tell that he'd been fighting. 

But who?

He looked down at his watch for a moment, and blinked in surprise. "Oh no...we're going to be late for the cake battle..." And with that the genin sped off, never having minded what had occured there...at least not until later.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 1, 2014)

*The Phoenix Festival VI*
_Nothing_

“The festival seems to be a hit again this year. It’s nice to see people smiling don’t you think?” At the counter of a concession stand a female’s voice spoke with delight as the sounds of coins rattling against the counter followed behind her words, haphazardly tossed from her hand and bouncing atop its wooden frame. Her brunette hair was tied into ponytail with yellow bow while her bangs were clipped onto the side of her temples. A very form fitting kimono of red, white and gold clung to her and showing off just enough curves while she leaned over the counter. Just a few minutes later was giant orange hued drink stacked with ice given to her in return before she left. 

“Ah, the smell of food in the air, dancing, games, everything is right. I feel like this is the perfect time for me to get totally plastered, what say you?” She turned to look at her suddenly appearing companion, rivaling rich eyes of hazel as she passed her drink on over to him.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Tomiko​


The man, who looked to be in his early teens looked at the girl with deadpanned stare as the cup was shook in front of him. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ryota​



“Ryota, you’ve got to be more sociable, girls won’t let you get in their pants if you be such dil.” An obvious tease that drew no reaction from the boy Ryota which only lead to a sigh of disbelief to escape from the girl. The dichotomy between these two appeared to be one of the bubbly exuberant and playful older sister teasing the very stoic and humbugged little brother. At a glance from normal observers, that what they assumed. Even as they walked the grounds many would turn and ask if that was her younger sibling as she teased him about various walks of life. 

But the real truth was that neither of these two liked each other; in fact, you could even say they hated one another to an extent. 

“Sociable? Why? So I can please some poor man sycophant such as yourself?” His insult came quick and sharp. There was no biting of the tongue. “Just look at this…it’s all so very meaningless.” The partying tourists that filled the square for the festival shouted and yelled in celebration and roared for the dancers that filled the streets as well as engaging in rapturous laughter. The dead pan stare on in his eyes took on a more frenzied look at the people around him. 

“There is no point to this, all of this, it’s just made to be forgotten. What is this festivals purpose? To celebrate some fairy tale creature? A celebration for the village? Why? In the end, all of this will amount to one thing.” Ryota voice had grew in its pitch enough to capture the attention of an entire circle of people that wander all by. An aggravated grunt escaped from Tomiko as attention was being called to them.

_“I hate when he gets like this. Such a little fucking twat.”_ She thought angrily to herself. The scene before her was of Ryota with a crazed look in his eye as he yelled at the top of his longs like an animal out of the jungle. 

“This is such a joke.” He shouted. 

His arms began to open in arc, as if he was waiting to be embraced by something, by anything. 

"Can it be this life
is actually approaching nothing
no life
no death
no language 
no color
no me and no you." 

He spoke cryptically before the wild look in his eyes slowly subsided into a dark hollow stare.

"All this, me, you, him, her, the village, the world. We all are..." Jaded and slow he speech become devolving into a very low whisper.

"*Nothing*." ​


----------



## Laix (Sep 1, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 16*
__________________________​ They'd been acquainted barely an hour yet it felt like they'd been through so much. Raiken had confirmed her as the Unmarked, the objective in his faction's six month search as well as encountering Freyja, a representative of the organisation that was soon to become Kirisaki's enemy. 
 
From strangers to friends who had trust in one another. It was almost too unbelievable to be true.
 
But now, there was no time to question their relationship. He was her guardian at least and friends at best. If they have any hope of crushing DIVERGENT, the Unmarked has to remain alive. Right now he wanted to grab her hand and take her to their hideout. He wanted to introduce her to the Yamanaka he mentioned alongside 003, 007 and most importantly 011. 
 
He couldn't though. Kirisaki was desperate to have some normality at this festival, insisting they deal with all that stuff later. He wanted to respond that this _isn't_ something you just sweep under the rug but rather something that has to be dealt with the moment it arises. Above all however, he couldn't alienate her or make her feel uncomfortable in anyway. 
 
He had to win her trust.
 
If that meant buying a yukata and baking a cake, then so be it.
 
"Sure." He shrugged with defeat but he didn't look annoyed even slightly. Instead there was a smile on his face that told Kirisaki whatever she wanted was fine by him. 
 
"I think we need to get some appropriate clothing first. Maybe this time I won't get knocked out by a crazy telepathic bitch, huh?" The light-hearted quip brought a much-needed giggle for Kirisaki. Seeing that infectious smile of hers was like ticking a box. It meant she was comfortable and happy around him.
 
The couple-who-weren't-actually-a-couple entered the first store they found. This was one of the cheaper stores in Fuzengakure selling Festival wear, offering simple designs at a penny-pinching price. Raiken never had an eye for fashion and is the last person you will see shopping at Chō Chō's so it didn't bother him. 
 
He spent no longer than a minute browsing through the rails before picking out a subtle marine blue that contrasted well with his spiky blonde locks. Folding it over his arm, he looked over at Kirisaki who was browsing through the women's section.
 
"I'm just gonna get changed. Pick out whatever, I'll pay for it."
 
The generosity felt called for regardless of his intentions. Her outfit had been ruined twice now and she only managed to afford it a second time due to Raiken's means of extortion against the idiot responsible. He had a few thousand ryō that was mostly to cover any unexpected expenses during the mission. This probably counted.
 
Once changed, he emerged out of the changing rooms only realizing just how revealing it was. Thanks to his bulky torso, even the biggest size was rather exposing. It didn't quite cover his stomach, exposing his washboard abs and a fair eyeful of his shoulders. The left sleeve wasn't even on, instead hanging over the black tie around his waist that held the yukata together. Unfortunately the poor sizing stretched to his legs. Although it was modest when standing or walking, if Raiken was to perform any activities like running or jumping he risked exposing his black briefs hidden underneath.
 
This didn't really bother him though. The guy was confident and not the type to blush or get all flustered over a bit of exposed skin.
 
*Spoiler*: _Raiken's Yukata_ 



*NOTE:* WITHOUT THE TATTOOS OR SWORD.



After handing the cashier the money, he walked over to the woman's changing rooms and stood outside like a gentleman.
 
"Kirisaki? Are you finished?"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2014)

*Chapter 17 - Phoenix Festival*
 
 Ren
 ______________________
​
_Afternoon_


 Ren calmly rolled his eyes behind Edie as she left the store, then raised an eyebrow as he saw Alisa appear. She really did pop in and out with alarming frequency. The Houki wondered if the maid ever got tired of it. Of all the demands, complaining and orders that came with the girl's sense of entitlement and vast wealth, but considering that she'd been the caretaker of Edie for the past seventeen years, he could only imagine that her temper and patience were finely polished gemstones at this point. 

 The two discussed the Baking Contest, and seeing the Nakano's face drop brought a slight smirk to Ren's face. Barely noticeable and concealed by the shadows the rooftop cast down on his spot, but a smirk nevertheless. The very idea of seeing Konoha's precious little heiress attempt to cook was hilarious. In fact, he was pretty sure her results might give the judges food poisoning or something. That would be a sight to behold.

 _"Maybe I'll go watch." _His smirk tugged at the edges of his mouth.

 Then Alisa saw him and her expression, for the briefest of moments, flickered. Ren nearly missed the change in her immaculate mask of professionalism, but it was definitely there. The wry and mischievous smile of someone who suddenly had an idea. The Houki felt something bad coming up; a building of unease akin to eating bad food and feeling an upset stomach later on. 

 "Ren-san, please come too! It would be cheating if I worked with Edie so it may be beneficial if you join!" Alisa said, flashing a flawless smile as she motioned with her hand for him to join the two of them on their trip while simultaneously almost causing Ren's brain to shut down. 

 Oh dear _God._

 His smile faded, blasted away from the contours of his face by the bomb Alisa had just dropped. Who was this beneficial to, exactly? It certainly couldn't have been him, because he had no interest in the cooking contest. Nor could it have been Edie, because Ren was almost certain she had another thousand maids at her beck and call who could actually cook and be used as a partner in this. It definitely couldn't have been the judges, who had a shaky 40% chance of getting food poisoning of what ever it was the two of them might be able to produce. 

 Ren made an attempt to protest. "Alisa-san," he said slowly, choosing his words carefully. "Are you certain this is a good idea?" She couldn't possibly think that Edie was anything but a safety hazard in the kitchen, could she?

 "Of course, Ren-san. This will be a valuable learning experience for the both of you, I think." She gave another radiant smile. The smile of someone who knew something they didn't and, as he noticed, the smile of a caretaker.

***
​  They arrived at the site after a short walk, loud cries and cheering piercing their ears long before the rows of tables and people entered their vision. It had been an uneventful journey, consisting mostly of him and Edie exchanging banter with each other. The typical stuff: Edie sending thrusts and lunges with comments about his wealth and his 'peasant status'. Ren parrying and riposting with repartees on her lack of intelligence and the fact all her money actually belonged to her dad. A real series of stepping stones in their friendship.

Ren recognised very few people in the crowd; a few here and there, from the Chūnin exams and Yukino, from the corner of his eye, whose slate gray eyes glanced at him with a mixture of surprise and amusement as she noticed his presence. The Houki could feel the ammo slowly being loaded into her jibe gun.

He looked at Edie, before the crowd dispersed to move to their positions on the tables. "Have you ever seen Alisa-san cook before?" he asked. Maybe there was a chance that she'd watched her maid make something before and subconsciously retained it. It was a fleeting and futile hope at most, but it was one of the few chances they had in this and he wanted every advantage he could possibly salvage from this partnership made in hell.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 1, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Phoenix Festival

He agreed to my deal, to have a little more fun before going to get my mind fixed, but in fashion admitted that he would need to get changed if he were to fit in around here. I almost squealed, seeing the large man getting into the swing of things around here. So he was going to wear a yukata, huh, I couldn't quite imagine a man like him wearing one, but I'm sure it will flatter him no matter how he is dressed.

But that is when the thought crossed my mind, he isn't doing this just for me. Well, that was wrong, the reason why he was getting dressed was because of me, but that didn't mean anything. It was obvious at this point the only reason he did what I wanted was because he wanted me to cooperate with him later down the line. He was protective, but because what I am, not who I am. This realization set me back a little, wondering if my time with him would be considered a lie or not.

Taking a deep breath I let my disappointment evaporate. What did I expect, I had met him less than an hour ago and I expected a man to be in love with me? That was just crazy! I was lucky enough to have spent this much alone time with him in the first place. Besides, he'll stay by me regardless of the reasons, so that just gives me more of a chance to change his mind about me. I have been given this opportunity and I couldn't screw it up!

As we approached the store Raiken had spent almost no time shopping, picking out a plain yukata. Myself on the other hand, had been very picky. I looked around, trying to match the same color. Some might call it overly picky, but I didn't want Thalia to know that I ruined her kimono. I finally found one that matched, and while simplified, I found one with flower designs like my old one. Regardless it had been better than my now blood stained current one. I lifted it up and was ushered to a changing room. He must have finished as I could hear his voice near my door asking if I had been finished.

"Almost done!"

I said, now scrambling to get everything on as I didn't want to keep him waiting. Finally tightening the sash I pushed the door open to see the bulky man standing outside my door, and I stopped completely in my tracks just to admire the sight I was given. Earlier I wondered how he would look in a yukata, even thinking that it might be too small for his body type, but now it suddenly all made sense at a pleasurable viewing. I was speechless for about ten seconds before regaining my wits and admitting:

"Sorry for taking so long, we can go now."

We left the little store and started to walk down the street, as my eyes constantly adverted from one object to another. I felt if I kept my eyes in one spot they would avert back to his body, and I didn't want to be catechized for staring at him. But I was truly wondering what we could do together, that is, until I saw a flier. It read that there was a cake battle, and it would be held at noon. I looked up to the sky and noticed that it had been a little past noon and almost paniked, this seemed like something that we could do together and I didn't want to pass it up.

"Hey Raiken, how about we go do a cake baking battle? Once we're done you can take me to your friends and then we can come back before the night is over, does that sound good?"

With a smile I led myself through the crowded streets, approaching the area they mentioned to go to. The closer we got the more crowded, which told me we were heading int the right direction. But through the mass amount of people, there were a few I hadn't expected to reencounter. Once we approached the masses center I had seen a lot of familiar faces I could have done without seeing, some notable like Edie, her maid, Ren, and... Zell. 

I didn't know how to express my feelings about him. Assuming my memories were true about what happened, then that would mean Zell left Satoshi to die. I can see it being the choice for the world, but morally it was still sick. To let someone you know die based on the possibility on more deaths isn't just. But I suppose we'll never know what would happen, as Zell was too selfish to hold the guilt of deaths that he wouldn't be responsible for. To ease my mind I looked at Raiken as I admitted:

"Well, this should be interesting! It can't be that difficult, right?"

I said, but truth be told I wasn't entirely sure. While I did live alone in that apartment and had to cook for myself, I truly never baked a cake before. With that said I really wanted to know, one of the reasons was so one day I would be able to bake Raiken a cake for, say, his birthday or something. I looked towards him again and commented:

"Now that we're here how do you suppose we enter?"
​​


----------



## Kei (Sep 1, 2014)

_[Kyo Minami]
[Fire and Ice]
[Festival Arc]_​


It was obvious to Kyo that Kukiko?s relationship with her father was something even he would call a bit dysfunctional. Though if he had the same idea that she was, there would be some tension between him and his family.  Would he call her idea a bit extreme, of course he would, but even still they needed the fights between them. Kyo understood it at a young age, what the fights meant between the two families. It wasn?t just an establishment of dominance, but it was the way they can release tension.  His eyes befell Kukiko, even now, just to looking at her, he felt the fire inside of him wanting to scorch her alive.

Kyo felt more control over the flames that recently was the source of his problems. Although that didn?t mean they were gone. It was just that he could control certain urges like shoving his fingers and the depths of Izo?s eyes for disrespecting his mother.  The thought was still there, and it ran wild with possibilities, but was he could not act.  He knew better and plus now he would be officially going on a hunt with Sosuke and Soma. 

?It?s been awhile Kukiko.? Kyo nodded at her and gave her a polite smile, ?It?s nice to see you again.?

Kyo stood to the side of his mother and introduced them, ?Kukiko, this is Ruka Minami, my mother and the current head of the Fenikkusu clan.? His mother smiled at him, she was brimming with pride for her son and his actions. There was no doubt that she was glad that even though he didn?t have his family during his time of unlocking. 

?We are basically family aren?t we?? His mother laughed as she neared Kukiko and took her hand, ?It?s very nice to meet you. You and my son have bright future ahead of you, and even if there will be bumps along the way I trust you and him are able to light the way for our clans. We are very interested in the next clan meeting.?

His mother gave Kukiko a tight squeeze of the hand before letting hers go, ?There is no need for business today though, please, you and your daughter should enjoy the time spent together before she becomes a grown woman.? His mother looked at him, ?Before you know it, they are sprouting like weeds before your eyes.?

She gave him a warm smile before turning back to Izo?.

?Even leaders have to rest?.?


----------



## Chronos (Sep 1, 2014)

*Ivery, Rosuto l Phoenix Festival*

Nothing mattered anymore.

His hands slowly brought themselves to loosen the grip on the girls shoulder. As the reality sunked in, he felt as if he wanted to die. His head pounded immensely, his eyes became dull and the tears began to stain under the stream of blood. His fingers coursed across her eyelids, with gentle tenderness, his finger closed her eyes, and then placed her upon the floor. Gently, he crossed her arms and placed on them the sword she wielded against him. Soon the knights of her clan would find her, and he would be rendered responsible. 

And it was true. 

He killed her. His hands were the one responsible of this. No one other to blame. The power he sought had finally caught to him. He knew what it was to obtain enough strength to defeat your opponent in a swoop of your might. But was it worth it? The strength he needed to gain wasn't enough, but it grew... It became larger, so his plans were functioning well. But the mechanics were wrong. He didn't factor in the most precious detail. And it was too late now. A precious friend died... His fingered caressed her velvet hair, the smooth touch that soon brought him to memory lane. This weigh heavier than anything he'd done before.

Lifting himself, he too off his trench coat and covered her corpse. At the distance, the festival still howled with its roaring festivities. He felt awful, his heart beat raced, yet his composure consisted of a frown, eyes so empty the resembled that of ghost. He needed something to quench his this, the poison of the mind. The burden of life... Something.

As his feet coursed him towards the village, too in his mind to noted he left his mask, not bothering even close his right eye, or veil his metallic limb. He walked back, as if welcoming death itself. Meter after meter, the village drew closer. The men in front of the gate allowed him to pass, as if considering him some sort of cosplayer or something. These festivities were at least good to hide one's identity. As his feet lead him to a nearby hotel, he requested a room. Soon as he did he headed towards the bathroom, without much care he undressed, exposing himself bare. Entering the shower, turning the water on as the boiling heat met flesh. Somehow the pain felt satisfying, something else he could mask what he felt.

His hands pressed on the shower walls and the water ran through every individual lock of his hair. The blood that stained his flesh dripped, soon clearing from his flesh only exposing wounds, but this didn't matter. He stood there for what seemed forever. That memory of not long ago returned to him like the flash of a movie. Those thought so eagerly reminding him of a sorrow so condemning... With each second the toxic in his mind, began to weigh ever heavier. The tears had halted their fall, but it's as if they never halted to begin with. His soul screamed, and beckoned for another chance, another chance at life.

As he nailed the wall almost, a punch was thrown, breaking the surface of stone. His eyes glaring at it. As if it held any meaning other than an outburst of anger. A sigh, he lead out the slowest sigh he's ever done. He cleaned himself. Turning off the water, he got out of the shower. Dried himself up and patched himself. 

He opened the small compartment in his room. Which seemed to hold a nicely brewed bottle of sake. He stared at it, intently. He reminded himself of all the sleazes his met in his life time. He reminded of this devils nectar, and this salvation. Picking up the bottle, he didn't bother to find a cup or anything he opened the window and witnessed a baking contest occur outside. Downing the liquid, sour, no, heavy, no a lot a flavor foreign to him. He couldn't understand why any found this pleasing. But he still swallowed. A heavy gulch, burning is all his throat felt, but somehow it refreshed him. Wiping the residue left in his mouth, he continued to visualize what was in front of him, trying to forget. 

Trying to forget...


----------



## XxTsukasa (Sep 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _In Reply to:_ 





SoulTaker said:


> *Zellous Kazama
> Phoenix Festival VII
> Not The First And Wont Be The Last*
> 
> ...






*Noine Kamui

Phoenix Festival 
A Lonely Cake Contest? - Part 5*​
Noine paused as she moved to walk away, feeling Zell approach her from behind. 

"Just what is this guy thinking?" she thought, surprised that he would try to follow her despite her warning.

You know you wouldnt be the first person to hurt me but I suppose you could be next. 

Surprised to hear those words come from his mouth, Noine took a sharp breath. 

"Is this guy a fool? Who would continuously offer themselves up to others, only to end up hurt like that?" She couldn't believe this guy. Most people would have taken her warning seriously and walked off right away, yet here he was trying to talk her into staying. 

I may as well wear 26 pounds of gold around my waist and call myself the Heavyweight Champion of Licking but Ticking. I suppose I could leave you alone to mope around by yourself though... 

Noine could tell he was trying to be funny, but his sense of humour was dull and his joke went right over her head. She turned her head to look at him finally, her face showing little emotion. She could tell this guy was definitely a weirdo, even if he did have a pretty face. She wouldn't dare say it to anyone, but she thought that maybe the scale of his appearance would be what most girls call 'Hot'. 

But! 
"If I leave you now then youre going to miss out on the opportunity of a lifetimelifetime.lifetime"

Noine just stared at him. As much as she wanted to go home, something was keeping her from moving. She thought about his last sentence, and how he repeated the phrase lifetime over and over again. Smiling, she burst out into uncontrollable laughter again. This guy was definitely lame, and he was definitely an idiot, but for some reason she felt that she liked that about him. 

"S...sorry...I couldn't help myself again...." Noine spoke again through fits of laughter. "O...Okay....I suppose I could give you a chance. What's this chance of a lifetime you're talking about?"

She grinned, putting a hand on her hip. 

Im a chef and I need an assistant for this baking challenge. You look like youre having a bad day and Id kind of like to avoid having to approach someone else. I tend to have a perpetual knack for making a fool of myself every time I meet someone new. So what do you say? Take mercy on my potential victims and me by stopping me from having to do this song and dance with someone else.

You may have never heard of me but Im kind of a big deal in the culinary world.

Noine stared at him for a moment, and then burst out laughing again.












"Ha...hahaha...ha....Oh thank god. Here I thought you were going to do something lame like, ask me out.....ha...hahaha" She kept laughing as she spoke, and then walked up and poked him in the chest. 

"Fine, fine. I'll save every other girl in this village and do the challenge with you. Don't expect much though, I'm terrible at cooking......and don't complain later if you regret convincing me to stay here. I told you I might end up hurting you....so if it happens now, it's not my fault okay?"

She shrugged, her smile fading as she finished what she had to say. If he wasn't going to leave her alone and insisted she should join him, fine...she just hoped that she wouldn't react the same way that she did with Ai and Yuuko. She didn't know if she could bear ditching another person, and at the rate things were going, this foolish guy definitely seemed like someone who would never understand her. She didn't belong with these kinds of people.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Speed Training
Getting Up To Speed*



It was a very picturesque day on the Konoha training grounds. The sun was beaming down on the course with nary an overcast in sight to obscure its rays. The beautiful blue sky a marvelous celestial canvas with tufts of freshly condensated water blemishing the skyscape. The temperature was perfect as well, the air was hot but to offset it there was a breeze that came periodically. For all intents and purposes this was the perfect weather for outdoor training. 

“So a problem I’ve come to recognize is that I’m really not that fast… “ Well that wasn’t exactly one hundred percent true. Zellous was actually quite fast but his speed came with a conditional caveat that most burners didn’t quite have, ”When I fling open the gate in my head I'm fast. There's nothing really disputable about that, I mean I tear up everything underfoot when I go to that place in my head. But that's only when I go there. Otherwise I'm pretty comparable to my peers."

As he said peers he thought of the few genin he had interactions with up to this point. There was Edie but she didn't necessarily have an aerodynamic build, if you get the drift, Ryoko was a Chuunin, then there was Hisashi who specialized in long-range archery, and finally there was Kirisaki and Satoshi. They were both slightly faster than Zell in his base state, which was a large part of the reason he wanted to get faster. The exposure to those two had been the most influential on Zell, considering all the history and bad blood, except there was no bad blood between him and Satoshi for that blood had been shed. The young Hound's mind started to drift, but he had come here today with Tenshi with a goal in mind. She gave him a look as if she expected him to keep speaking but this only led to an awkward silence.

"That's all I really had to say..." Zell grumbled quietly as he put his hands in his pocket and gnashed the soles of his feet against the grass. 

"Well the problem is still the same for you, Zellous. Your body is pretty feeble. You're definitely stronger but a lot of that strength is tied into those weird gates you have."The rosy haired bombshell was very direct and matter of fact in her assessment of her charge. She wasn't necessarily deriding him for a lack of physicality or dexterity but more so giving him a diagnostic analysis; much the same way a doctor would tell a fat person they're overweight. Calling him feeble wasn't going to build up confidence but it was better than being called a wimp or a weakling, just like overweight was better than fat.

"Ok, I kind of get what you're saying. So how are we going to..."

Before he could finish his sentence Tenshi unfurled a scroll which poofed a long metal rod. The rod wasn't especially wide, actually it was more precise to call it a bar because it a piece of workout equipment. In a prior training session they had used this bar in a weight lifting exercise called a dead lift. That particular training maneuver was used to strengthen Zell's entire body, and it had worked. His strength had nearly doubled in the lead up to the Chuunin Exams. But that wasn't what he wanted to train this time and Tenshi could sense his confusion.

"There are two factors that are fundamental to developing speed. For starters most shinobi don't have terrible mechanics. Getting from point A to point B in the shortest time is about your stride, the rate and length of your stride to be precise. Good mechanics in these departments will make up for whatever gifts you don't innately posses. What we're going to do here today is work on length of the stride with squats..."Now while Zell was a novice when it came to training exercises and working out he did know some of the basics. His old friend from Spoon Island, Sakura, had tried to show him some basic things to help him deal with bullies but after one disaster outing Zell never went back to the gym. Squats were one of the exercises he knew how to do though.

Tenshi grabbed the metal bar from the ground and rested it on her neck using her shoulders to brace it. She then demonstrated a squat, bending her knees and sitting on a seemingly invisible chair. It was a picture perfect squat.

"What this is going to accomplish for you is increase the power of your stride. The more power you put into the ground, the more ground you can cover between strides. The gains won't be as immediate as the deadlift but this will be an important building block. Now you try."

The Jounin effortlessly raised the bar above her head and brought it over to Zell. She placed the weighted bar on his shoulders then proceeded to bring her fingers to the point where his neck and spine connected.

"You want to use this little shelf her to hold the bar when your coming down. Otherwise it's going to be awkward and you'll hurt yourself. Now I'm going to put the weight on. It'll be really easy at first then you're going to have to really dig deep."Zell simply nodded as he felt the 45 pound bar rest on the 'shelf' muscles.

Zell stood with his feet facing forward and shoulder width apart. He began to squat down pushing his head down, along with his buttocks and lowering your hips. 

"Head Up ZELLOUS!"

The young genin's trainer was very authoritative in her command and for good reason. The minute he brought his head up he felt the weight become slightly less as the tension in his neck subsided. By having his head down Zell was risking injury by putting extra strain on it.

The motion of squatting was a lot like the deadlift giving Zell a good mechanical foundation. His squatting form was textbook, his knees did not cross the toes, the butt was as low as the knees, the shoulders were lightly forward and the young genin maintained a slow motion going down and an explosive motion coming up. Tenshi didn't waste any time as she tapped the bar and the weight was doubled. There was no complaint from her trainee however as he simply repeated his same mechanics, again and again, the weight was raised incrementally, hitting a maximum of 750 pounds. For two hours the Maven of Apathy worked his apathetic tail off till finally...



​


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Phoenix Festival VIII
Noine Saviour of The Lady Masses*



"Fine, fine. I'll save every other girl in this village and do the challenge with you. Don't expect much though, I'm terrible at cooking......and don't complain later if you regret convincing me to stay here. I told you I might end up hurting you....so if it happens now, it's not my fault okay?"

Zell let out a chuckle at the notion that this girl was saving all the others from him. It wasn’t such an audacious statement; she probably was saving some other girl from having to listen to gibberish filled ramblings. 

"You're off the hook if anything happens. It'll be my fault completely, but like I said I'm tougher than I look. Don't worry about me so much, unless we lose then I'll probably collapse into the fetal position and need lots of tissues...for crying..."

In a funny way the fact he was even able to talk to Noine was indicative of his growth. The old Zell would have probably not been able to string a sentence together let alone rhyme. Noine was an attractive girl albeit a little mopey, but despite the girl's morose disposition she was wildly interesting.

There was no question that Noine found Zell to be pretty weird, how could she not under his persistence and circumstance. His unfiltered honesty wasn't exactly typical either. This was completely ignoring her abnormal neurosis though. The Hound of Justice wasn't a detective like his guardian, Jericho, but he had picked up on some things. Noine was really harping on hurting him but never once did it really come off as a threat. That's probably what made him push her into partnering up with him. She seemed like she genuinely needed somebody but just didn't know how to reach out to grab a lifeline. Zellous Kazama could relate to that plight on many levels, at this point he really only had 1.5 friends his own age, Noine being the half a friend. It then dawned on him what he found so attractive about her...

_"She's lonely isn't she..."_

While lost in thought the silver maned genin took the lead, going over to the registration desk for the 'Baking Challenge'. As he reflected on the nature of loneliness his mind drifted to Satoshi, the boy he had allowed to die, the boy he killed.

_"I never really thought about it but were you lonely too..."_

"Ey kid ya gon' giv me your sign-up or just stand there with a stupid look on ya face."

The rousing insult made Zell come to, for a few moments he had been in a fugue state. He had filled out the registration form, complete with an incorrect spelling of 'Noin's' name. He didn't think anything of it really as he handed the sheet over to the registrar. 

"Ya guys can go into the contest area. They're gonna be starting soon so I hope you know what you're makin."

"About that...what exactly are you going to make hotshot?"

Zell just stared at her blankly, blinking in a very spastically awkward way. This wasn't because his mind was wandering again it was because he actually didn't know what he was going to make. He had honestly just gotten excited at the prospect of baking and didn't really plan that far ahead, up until he saw Noine he didn't even know she was going to be his assistant.

"Ummmm...about that..."

He meandered about as he tried to rack his mind for an answer. He closed his eyes and brought his hands together, almost as if he were about to start praying, then began to rotate his wrists. This was Zellous' thinking tick for when he didn't know what to cook. It didn't take long before he knew what he wanted to make.

"A chocolate cake split with banana!"

As soon as the pair got to their cooking area Zell began to furiously write down the ingredients they would need for the recipe.​


----------



## Cjones (Sep 2, 2014)

*Hisashi/Retsu*

_*The Phoenix Festival VII*
The Final Domino Falls_ 

Retsu, who now wore a cloak over itself which was my way of keeping the monster from standing out to much, and I stood amongst the masses that had assembled to take a look at, of all things, a cake baking contest. The both of us or rather I should say my ever stonewall of a partner had called quite a bit of attention to the both of us after a certain incident with the nearby dance troupe. They actually had the nerve to try and blame us for their terrible debacle of a performance including the fact that one of their dancers round housed a small child right in her jaw. The entire sight of it was like something out of those very retro cartoons where one of the characters trips all over himself and then runs head to another which starts a hilarious chain reaction of epic proportions. 

?Good thing we gave them the slip, but I don?t know about this?? Retsu and I were farther back in the ground, just barely on the outside in fact. The contest had just started and people were in an absolute uproar?over cake. Eh, the people of this village must not get out to much as my generally perception as I observed the crowd and watched the constants arrive.

?How about you big evil? You like baking?? I asked Retsu in my futile attempt to have some sort of conversation, but as with most of our chats it only was ever me speaking while this beast simply stared at me with an eerily voided gaze. Was enough to make this fine ass of mine just shiver with goose bumps sometime. ?I?ll take that as a no then?? To my surprise my normally cast figured friend actually nodded. 

?Well spank an ass and call him Charlie. You actually answered me?? Pretty shocking for sure. ?Yeah, I?m not a baker either, mostly because I?m not a house wife.? What an attitude I had right? So this century. ?I figure if I wanted a cake I?ll get some girl do it for me. Finding a good looking piece that knows how to cook is definitely on my list, you know?? Hoping for another answer I instead was greeted to tilted head. Like he was asking ?What the hell are you talking about?? I only found myself sighing as I looked as his face, guess it was too good to be true, so I guess I?d just turn my attention back toward the contest.

To my surprise as the participants made their way, I saw a very familiar face. My life or death comrade in arms, Zell. 

?Zell can bake?? Well, initially it was a bit shocking, but as I looked him over and really thought about it??Yeah I can totally see it.? As I finished my judging of the poor guy and thinking how he could possibly make a potential good wife for some schlub I took note once again of Retsu who stood beside me. If Zell was here, that means others I know could be here as well. I had been gone from the village for a awhile and now would be an awkward time for any of them to see me, especially with Retsu, but the reason I was even here in the first place was because I wanted to take him away from Rita?s lab, if only for a day. 

_?As I look upon you now Retsu, you look so much like some porcelain doll with those unfilled eyes. I hope, even if it?s temporary, that today.?_ I looked back toward the stage as the competition was soon to begin.

_?That you?ll be able to find some sort of peace until??_

_Elsewhere..._

?The time has come.? 

Deep and robust. The voice carried through the over open land a signal for the blare of chatter that hung in the atmosphere to silence. A company of people stood at attention and poised in a straight line as they stood in front of the building that housed their symbol of excellence. A figure that emanated of pride and power. A presence was so powerful that the men below were compelled to look and listen as he walked across the roof toward the railing that overlooked his people. His features were hardened and gruff, yet an unnaturally youthful which were betrayed by the flowing grey hair that came down the middle of his back, which gave a better hint to his age. He had the look of a veteran soldier, he was all to use to seeing this sight. But he wasn?t alone, at his side was a woman of equally impressive stature and aura.  A very buxom and strapping woman. She was his right hand.

?Today we undertake a mission that we have held off for far too long. A mistake of mine that has caused you all much suffering.? His voice was clear-cut and straight to the point. ?Despite my age I receded back into the naivet? of my youth, were you hope things turn out for the better, but that dream has long since dispersed and been carried away by the wind.? All eyes watched him intently as he paced back and forth with a confident stride. 

?But no longer will we allow our foolish children to bite the hand that feeds them. We shall no longer be the parents who refuse to acknowledge the growth of their child; in actuality we shall accept their coming of age and treat them as the adults they seek to be.? His voice carried powerfully out into the crowd, each and every word dripped with passion, his speech filled with clarity. 

?We must be forthright, knowing the sensation of focus, never looking back on what has happen but only looking forward to what is to come or be. Each action we take must be methodical to the core, order, nothing is done without a purpose or reason.? Each sentence was given emphasis as his voice changed in pitch, growing stronger at the end of each, before reverting back into a lower tone as he stood still and over looked the entire mass before him. 

?Finally, above all, be proud of whatever it is you have accomplished no matter what it is you have done.? His fast slammed against the top of the railing shaking which, to the shinobi below, they could almost feel in their very person.

*?We shall be the domino that set?s into motion the beginning of the end!?* 

His final bellow cause all to erupt in an intense zeal. His words were more than enough to rally his troops for what was to come as he turned back toward his right hand. Behind her stood another small squad poised military style with her at the head. A simply nod of the head was all that she needed as she preceded toward the front, each one turning beside her to follow her lead.

*?MOVE OUT.?* 


​


----------



## Laix (Sep 2, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 17*
__________________________ 
​ Kirisaki emerged from the changing rooms looking rather the same. He was impressed her keen eye had managed to find a similar kimono to her rather expensive one in a discount store. Although it was lacking the fine detail and embroidery of her previous one, the colour was there and it still contained a striking contrast with her eyes.

He blinked a few times as they both stared at each other. Not one of them uttered a single word. Ten seconds easily passed before one of them awkwardly broke the silence.

"Sorry for taking so long, we can go now."

"Right..." The hunk looked away with a very light blush of red on his cheeks. He had no idea why he was even feeling flustered. It was nothing like him to get like this. 

Perhaps it was the humidity in the air from all the activities of the Festival? 

They eventually left the little store and began wandering down the street almost aimlessly. The smells of the food being freshly sizzled wafted through the air, invading his noses with a spicy yet pleasant smell. For the eyes there was bright lights and suitable decorations lining the streets and hanging between the buildings. They was spoiled for choice when it came to activities during the festival that he was unsure of what to actually do. Raiken made a sort-of promise to spend the rest of the day with her, to try and ease the shock of the situation and just make life that little bit nicer. She had something in mind though.

"Hey Raiken... How about we go do a cake baking battle?"

The mention of 'cake baking' made his lip curl up and his eyebrow rise. He certainly couldn't picture himself in a frilly pink apron baking a cake. That really wasn't his thing. 

Although, the battle part did sound interesting and more down his street.

"Once we're done, you can take me to your friends and then we can come back before the night is over. How does that sound?"

That _did_ sound good but it wasn't feasible. The rest of his faction were currently hiding out in Sunagakure after their Kumogakure hideout was compromised by Freyja. If he took her back, they wouldn't have time to go and finish the night off.

It was one or the other, but was_ she _willing to compromise?

Getting ahead of herself, she grabbed him by the wrist and cheerfully led him through the crowd like an energetic girlfriend dragging her apathetic boyfriend to a Valentine's event. Despite the fact he was taller, more athletic and physically much stronger he allowed the petite girl to pull him along like a suitcase. This was all part of the compromise to do what she wanted to do. Befriending the _Unmarked_ and earning her trust was the crux of this mission. He had trained himself by now to not allow personal feelings or emotions to affect a mission.

As they brushed through the crowds, he didn't recognize any of the people with the exception of one - Edie Nakano, the daughter of Natsu Nakano that he originally believed to be the _Unmarked_. His blue eyes couldn't help but wander too her, thinking of how it was a relief that she was not the _Unmarked_ due to the unneeded attention it would've brought from her father but also his disappointment. Even though they had only met a handful of times, there was something about the air-headed blonde that drew him in. 

When he spent time with her for the first half of the festival, he felt they actually clicked. It seemed hasty and Raiken was certainly not the sort of guy to fall head-over-heels for a crush but he certainly saw himself working alongside Edie if she was the _Unmarked_. 

His gaze sauntered over to Kirisaki's back, who was still pulling him along towards the cake baking battle. A soft sigh escaped his lips as he thought about how he would have to accept that Kirisaki was the _Unmarked_. It wasn't as bad as it sounded. She was a genuinely nice girl although her Freyja-induced denial was an issue.

This was stupid. He didn't even like Edie like that. He just felt there was something curious about her, something interesting and unique. There was no need to carry on lamenting like some soppy protagonist in a rom-com.

Kirisaki swiftly snapped him out of his monologue with an enthusiastic smile and tug on his wrist.

"Well, this should be interesting! It can't be that difficult, right? Now that we're here, how do you suppose we enter?"

Right. The cake battle. He looked around and saw there was already an audience formed which they was stood amongst. The battle was well underway with one couple even close to finishing. However, there was an empty space left vacant by a missing couple. 

"Its started but someone hasn't shown up. We can just take their space," He smirked, pointing out his observation. They shuffled up to the miniature kitchen, using the fact everyone's eyes were on a certain groaning Edie Nakano to sneak in unnoticed.

On the table was your basic cake-baking ingredients - Flour, sugar, milk, eggs, the lot. Raiken had absolutely no idea what to do with these things other than that they had to be heated up. There was no oven in sight but he did consider the possibility that he just didn't recognize it. For him, "that's a woman's thing."

"So..." With an awkward chuckle, his eyes bounced between the ingredients and Kirisaki. 

"You know how to bake, right?" ​


----------



## Laix (Sep 2, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 18*
__________________________ 
​ When Edie arrived to the cake-baking contest by Alisa's will, she felt like a celebrity exiting hotel to the flashes of the paparazzi. The only connection between that metaphor and her reality was that she was somewhat a celebrity. Being the heiress to the Nakano fortune and daughter of Natsu Nakano branded her with the _"famous-for-being-famous"_ label while she was rather well known amongst shinobi her age for all the wrong reasons.

You ask a genin if they know Edie Nakano and there's no doubt they will tell you a story of how she was obnoxiously rude to them.

"You ever seen Alisa-san cook before?" Ren asked, needlessly wasting oxygen. Hearing his voice was like salesmen ringing your doorbell after already telling them no - he just couldn't take a hint, could he?

"No Ren," She groaned, rolling her eyes. "Next time speak when spoken to, okay?"

While many recognised her and even pointed, Edie only recognised a few of them with the most notable being Raiken. The last time they spoke was probably an hour or two ago, where he was last seen flirting and chatting up Man-Stealer. Now she had dressed him up in a nose bleed-inducing yukata and was dragging him forcefully through the crowd.

"Gosh, that Kirisaki doesn't let up does she?" Edie fired the first shot but there was something unusual about her voice. It was shaky and light, like she had a headache or was about to pass out. "Look at her... Dressing Raiken up like that... Forcing him to bake cakes for him..."

"Miss Edie? Are you okay?" Alisa stopped to tend to Edie with a concerned look. The blonde's face had gone a bright red and her eyes were struggling to stay open. In fact Alisa was certain she could see a drop of blood in the girl's right nostril.

"I'm fine... Just... Raiken... I'm..."

Realising the girl was suffering from TPD syndrome (teenage perverted desires) she pulled back her right hand with its back facing Edie's cheek.

"Forgive me, Miss Edie!"

_*SLAP*_

"You need to snap out of it!"
​
Unorthodox it was but effective indeed. Edie was forced out of her spellbind and brought back to reality with a fresh pair of eyes that saw all faults in the world. 

"Thank you Alisa. Don't ever lay your hands on me again though or I'll bury you." As she strutted off with a hair flick calmly threatening her maid, the stage was soon occupied by Edie Nakano and her insufferable partner Ren Houki. Alisa was placed on a team with an unknown girl who was sure to win with the eighteen-years experienced maid on her side.

Seeing the ingredients laid out on the table, Edie preceded to park her backside on the end, cross her legs over and pull a nail file from inside her kimono before tending to her claws with vanity.

"Ew, I'm not getting myself dirty for some shit-baking competition. If you win this Ren I'll give you a bit of spending money."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 2, 2014)

*Chapter 18 - Phoenix Festival*

Ren

______________​
_Afternoon_

His attention drifted away as soon as the word 'no' left Edie's mouth. _"Well, she's going to be useless, then,"_ is thought by him as his blue eyes moved towards the table of ingredients. All the basic stuff needed to bake a cake, along with a few extra peripherals Ren had no idea how he'd incorporate into a cake. 

Slowly, Ren's eyes moved towards the table Yukino and Taneda were on. They'd yet to begin, and it looked like both of them were still contemplating their approach to the contest as well as what they would bake. Or at least, they were until Yukino noticed the Houki looking over. The girl's face was impassive with a graceful air of serenity. Her thoughts behind the mask were unreadable to most, but the glare she shot with those stone cold eyes sent a clear message towards Ren: "I'm going to crush you."

Ren's eyes narrowed. "We'll see about that," he silently fired back and turned away, just in time to finally notice the Nakano's existence again, as she sat down and tended to her nails.

"Ew, I'm not getting myself dirty for some shit-baking competition. If you win this Ren I'll give you a bit of spending money."

A hand motion, and four lanterns shivered into the air, throwing shadows and silhouettes of blue over their cooking area. One of them hovered in front of Ren. The monitor displayed a list of "Top 10 Most Popular Cakes", including a comprehensive list of ingredients and instructions on how to make each and every one of them. 

Another floated into the sky, scanning over every team and acting as a video camera. Meanwhile, it's corresponding lantern sat itself down onto the table beside Ren, receiving the live feed of each team on a pattern of smaller screens. 

Ren gave an ominous chuckle, more to himself than anybody else. A sinister evil laugh one might have associated with some kind of dastardly mastermind. The aura of darkness he emitted was almost palpable, as if the area around him had turned cold. 

"You can stop talking now, Edie. I don't need your money," he said through a smug smirk, a kitchen knife falling into the palm of his hand. "By the time I'm done with this, all these fools are going to bow down to me as the Supreme Chef Ren Houki."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 2, 2014)

*Chapter 19 - Phoenix Festival*

Makoto

______________​
_Afternoon_

He wasn't sure how it happened, but in the time he heard the explosion of his rigged kunai going of and him closing his eyes to give his last prayers, everything ended. The diamond dragon which had been chasing him earlier crumbled and shattered in a sleet of glitter, layering the streets with sparkles and crushed gemstone. Dulled cheers could be heard from below as people scrambled around for what was presumably a part of the afternoon celebrations of the Phoenix Festival.

For Makoto, his power hour had finished. His searing red complexion returned to the normal white, albeit still heavily flushed and with patches of exposed flesh from where his skin had peeled. The steam produced from his body grew less and less intense until it almost stopped completely. For a moment, all of the fatigue of keeping three of the eight gates open disappeared and Makoto let out a sigh of relief.

"There we go..." he exhaled, but didn't smile. Not yet, anyway. Makoto had used the gates before and knew full well of what was going to come next. The relaxing couldn't come until after he'd survived the side-effects of pushing his body past it's limits, and they would be coming very soon. 

And then it all hit him, with the force of a hurricane. A level of pain which surpassed even the time he had fought the dragon in the Land of Iron. Makoto let out a pained grunt. _"Gotta endure... gotta endure... gotta endure..."_ he chanted to himself in a mental mantra. 

Muscle soreness and the familiar sensation of ripped tendons, broken bones and fractures set in like hardened cement. His knees buckled, and he fell to the ground. He tried to look around, to search for either Makoto or Ichi -- to see if they were alright, but his eyesight was rapidly failing him. His headache intensified, black and white dots dancing in front of him as his vision began to swim. 

The world span upside down and Makoto Ha fell unconscious.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 2, 2014)

*Chapter 20 - Phoenix Festival*

Izumi

______________​
_Afternoon_

Shooting from an air soft rifle, Izumi found out, was not all that different from throwing a spear. Yes, the motions were different, but the underlying principle were elementary. All you had to do was line the end of the weapon up, be it the pointy part of the spear or the bit where the bullet came from, to the target. Adjustments to how high or low it was would then be made according to the direction of the wind, the distance between the attacker and the target and how gravity might affect the course of the projectile. For someone who was able to do all of these things, and do them under far harder conditions, this was a supremely easy undertaking. 

A small crowd amassed outside the stall, watching in awe as Izumi shot from the rifle. Each shell met it's target, some being 'lucky' enough to hit two at the same time as the wooden geese crossed over each other and toppled. The air rang with the song of gunfire, causing a few of the spectators to cover up their ears every once in a while. Some also pinched at their noses or contorted their faces in quiet disgust, as the smell of gunpowder lingered in the air. 

Mutters quickly rippled through the audience, rumours on the origins of the mysteriously talented gunman forming unbeknownst to Izumi as he focused on ripping through waterfowl. As with most rumours, there was a blend of realistic and downright crazy. "Do you think he's an assassin?" one of them whispered. 

"Nah, he's too young to be an assassin..." another middle aged spectator replied back, quietly. 

"What? Are you daft? Assassins are all young these days. So you don't see them coming," another said. 

"Hey, be quiet. He might hear you..." a woman said. 

Another bang, and the last of the geese toppled, a burning hole through the forehead. Izumi set the rifle down, carefully slotting it into it's stand. Silence followed, as Hachi simply stared incredulously at the festival carnage. "I think that's all of the targets, Hachi-san," Izumi spoke up, snapping Hachi back into reality.

The man just shook his head, as if he was still in disbelief. "Kid, I don't know what to say." The stall master scratched at his dark hair, still completely dumbfounded by this development. First the boy with the purple yukata and brown-head, and now this guy, too. "Well... you can pick your prize now, I suppose." 

The spear bearer shook his head politely. "Oh, no, it's fine. I only played to see if I could beat a... friend of mine, not to win any prizes or anything," he explained and turned around to leave, coming face to face with his audience. They stepped back, and he blinked, suddenly aware that he'd gathered a large group of people outside to watch him. 

In perfect synchronization, the disorderly crowd severed itself, forming a clean path for Izumi to walk through. "Uh... thanks, I guess?" he thanked awkwardly, and just as awkwardly, he strolled away.

"The goose slayer," a boy whispered behind him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 3, 2014)

*Ran and Chika, Never Leave Them Waiting...*

While waiting for the judges, Chika takes her helmet off and begins cleaning off her armor.

?Ah, now I gotta clean out all my holes.?

?Don't worry, I'll clean em out for yah.?

?O-Oh...That's no supposed to go there.?

"Nah I think it'll fit."

?Ow, ow...Too far!  Stoppit Ran!?

"Come on now, it still got room."

"I think...it's stuck..."

"Just give it a little tug I'm sure it'll come out."

"Oh, I bet yer enjoyin this."

"It is the closest I?ve been to you in quiet a while."

?A-ah!  Yeah, closest y've ever been.  Think y've just made a bigger mess 'ere though.?

"I ain't the one who got all sticky now am I?"

?Least I don't finish things too soon.?

"That's just cause I got started sooner."

"S' yer admittin ya can't keep a girl satisfied then?"

"Well now, how bout we do this again and I'll show you what i'm capable of."

"Hah!  Like ta see ya try."

"Bring it on lil' lady."

"Betcha' can't even fire."

"Well once I wash it off I?ll be able too just fine."

"That's th' deal then."

"Alright then, just be prepared to have your mind blown."

"Fine, I'll prepare myself fer th' disappointment."

"Now now, You wasn't complainin earlier."

?Yer never good when yer plannin fer it.?

"Hey now, this ain't my first rodeo, you just watch. Now I've a real drive."

"Then y' gonna show me a good time?  I'll love ta see that."

"Now I always show you a good time Chika, ain't never been a bad time."

"Guess I can't argue with that, now can I?  But the armor might get in the way sometimes."

"Well now we don't need to worry bout that, we can work round it."

"Always do~."


----------



## Bringer (Sep 3, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

The young shinobi walked through crowds of people in Fuzengakure, occasionally bumping into a few people here and there. What would start off as an angry reaction would become looks of sympathy. _"Why couldn't they stop him fast enough?"_ The teen wondered, the moment replaying in his mind over and over again. He kept thinking of things he should've done, but no matter what came to mind it wouldn't change anything. 

He wouldn't get back his eye.

Hado walked through Fuzengakure like a zombie with hands in his pocket, wearing a white patch held in place by tape over his right eye. Next to him was a small girl with blonde hair and blue eyes, she didn't take after her mother at all. The eight year old girl, Mami, had began to swallow down large amounts of cotton candy as she rambled on.



"You're not even listening to me!"

The girl yelled at Hado, before punching him in the shoulder with her fist, her strength being surprisingly powerful for an  eight year old. Her words didn't get through Hado, but the punch sure did. 

"Ow! What was that for?" Hado asked Mami as he rubbed his shoulder. Ever since him and that little girl got acquainted, she had picked up the habit of hitting him... Whenever she felt like it. Normally Hado didn't stand for being picked on like that, but seeing how it was an eight year old girl who he sort of saw as a sister, he let it slide. After all, he couldn't just slap the girl who is related to one of the current Seven Swordsman, and also a previous one as well. _"What the hell does her mother feed her, that really hurt."_

"That was for you being a downer." She crossed her arms. "Also why aren't you wearing a Yukata? This is the phoenix festival... Hado do I need to give you the ol whoppa pow. Because I'll do it, I'll beat you up here and now!"

Hado looked at the girl in the pink Yukata, and sighed. "Fine... I'll go and buy one."

__________________________________

Hado walked out the store wearing his newly bought Yukata.



"Better?" He asked Mami with dulness in his voice.

"Better!" She yelled out with enthusiasm. "Buuuuuuut-"

"What now." Hado spoke, his voice showing that he was both annoyed and disappointed because he thought she'd quiet down if he did this.

"You gotta smile! Okay, so you may have lost an eye, but so what, eyes are lame." She began to cover her right eye with her hand. Who needs two anyway? You should be more like grandpa. He lost his arm saving us, but he can still pummel you with his other one. Oh, and look at Miss Sparkle too." Mami pulled her beloved doll out of her bag. "I lost her head the other day. She didn't complain once... What a soldier." The girl began to hug her doll.

"You know... This isn't making me feel better one bit." The two continued to walk on. 

"That's the spirit... So." Suddenly Mami looked Hado right in the eye. Creepily her head tilted as she said "Cake Battlllllllllle." Maybe she did inherit something from her mother after all. Her craziness. 

__________________________________

"We're lost." Hado muttered at the young blonde who was leading the way.

"Shhh, you're going to make Miss Sparkle feel upset. It's harder for her to give us directions when she doesn't have a head Hado." Mami explained, while also patting her dolls back. 

"This whole time you were leading the way, you were following the instructions of a doll!" Hado yelled, completely losing his cool. Usually he was a level headed guy... But Mami could make him so infuriated sometimes. 

And every time, despite the girl's tough attitude, she'd get upset. "Don't be a... A... A MEANIE!" Mami began to wildly  punch Hado multiple times with tears in her eyes, and all he could do was block and dodge the girls strikes. 

"Mami, p-people are staring... Okay! Okay! I'm sorry!"  Suddenly just like that Mami relented, and her smile returned instantly. She used the sleeve of her Yukata to wipe her tears.

__________________________________

"Mami, I don't think we're gonna make it to the cake battle. We're running late, and I don't even have a part-" Crying, he heard crying. His head turned to see where it was coming from, and from a short distance there was a girl with peculiar pink hair on a bench, her face buried into her hands as she sobbed. "C-Come on Mami, this way." 

"W-Wait up!" Mami followed Hado, staying close behind him. As the two approached the bench, it was Mami who broke the silence. "W-Why are you crying? Did a ninja break into your house and kill your parents, leaving you alive to be an orphan for the rest of your life?" Mami asked sympathetically as she rested a hand on the girl's shoulder.

"Mami... No more watching movies." He paused before turning to the crying girl. "Sorry about her... So. Mind telling me what's wrong?"

"Yeah! And doing it while walking. We got a cake baking contest to attend!"


----------



## Laix (Sep 3, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
JUTSU TRAINING
*PRUDENT POISONS*
*PART 1*
______________________________

Its 4pm at the Sakura  Haruno Medical Academy. Sat in a classroom are all six of the Academy's  Chūnin Exam participants, who look rather bored and defeated from the  rays of the sun teasing them about all the fun they could be having.  Instead they are sat in school over an hour after the day actually ended  and everyone else had gone home.

The Chūnin Exams are just three days away so the headmistress has  ordered for all of the participants to be given "booster lessons" with  hopes their skills will be boosted and certain things remain fresh in  their mind to maximize the chances of success during the exams.

Amongst them is Edie Nakano, who actually seems rather determined to  learn while the others are sulking and slouching. With her fluffy pink  pen in hand, she furiously takes notes in her polka dot pad while the  explained the chemical makeup of a common poison on the whiteboard with a black marker pen in hand.

Suitably named "Prudent Poisons", this lesson was all about dealing with  poisons which are becoming more and more common amongst high  genin/chūnin level shinobi. Although she didn't understand some of the  letters and why there was small numbers next to them, she tried her  hardest to invest in the lesson and get as much out of it as she could.

"As you can see here, the chemical makeup of the nerve  paralysis actually alters itself via the use of chakra." 

Mr.  Fujiawara is the resident poison specialist of the Academy. Prior to  this he used to work for the Government researching and finding cures to  many diseases and ailments as well as developing antidotes for poisons.  When recruiting staff, Kuriyama usually goes for people she actually  knows in the field of medicine rather than those with an actual teaching  qualification. She believes those who hold the certificates are "old  fashioned" and "just all vegetables and no meat", whatever that means.

He  drew a line from one bubble containing the equation (Sc?−Li) x (CO?) to  another bubble containing an explanation of how carbon dioxide can be  used in battle. It only puzzled Edie further but by copying this all  down in her notes, maybe she could study this a little harder at home. 

She knew that would only happen if there was no Godaime's Hospital on.

"Right.  With that out of the way, shall we move on to the Doku no  Kaidokuzai?" Mr. Fujiawara broke away from reality for a second,  resting his chin on his fingers and looking down at the ground. 

"No... Too complicated. We'll start easy. Yes, easy and work our way up."

The  students were used to these moments of madness and actually found they  livened up a rather boring lesson. Edie didn't feel it was 'madness'  however but rather something intelligent people seem to do. She wondered  if Ren spoke to himself often, although it was likely he did regardless  because he's such a pretentious jerk.

"Doku Tensō." 

Having finally decided on what jutsu to go through with the students, he scribbled its name hastily on the board. 

"What is the Doku Tensō? Does anyone want to have a guess?"

Silence  fell on the classroom as the students all looked between each other,  wondering who was actually going to bother to speak up. They were all  surprised when the least academic of them all Edie Nakano raised her  hand with enthusiasm.

"Yes, Edie?"

"Well, Doku Tensō probably involves transferring poisons if we go by the name, right?"

The heiress seemed so proud of herself for stating the obvious, much to the chagrin of her peers.

"Correct.  Doku Tensō is quite literally the transfer of poison. This is a  technique you may not use rarely but a rather simple and very useful  one." He returned to his board, tugging the lid off his pen and  proceeding to write a short summary of the jutsu. "The  Doku Tensō is a C-Rank medical ninjutsu that allows you to take the  poison affecting you and transfer it to another target. It only  transfers a sample, meaning you will still be infected but so will your  target."

Edie was perplexed. This jutsu sounded pointless. "How is that useful?" She questioned.

"Imagine  a situation where you've been poisoned, perhaps fatally. If you use  this technique against the person who poisoned you, you can force them  to reveal the antidote to the technique or at least sentence them to the  same death as you. Think of it as a "If I'm going down, you're coming  with me"."

That made sense. For the rest this was  probably as useless as an umbrella during summer. But for the girl  cursed with regeneration, this could be an interesting ability. Edie was  sure she was immune to poisons despite that theory never being tested.  She'd survived being stabbed in the eye and having her right side  completely blown off amongst other things. Surely her body would just  regenerate from the poison? 

Perhaps she could phrase this question to Mr. Fujiawara without making her condition obvious.

"Sir, I have a question. If someone is regenerating... Say, with the Byakugō no Jutsu, would they die from poison?"

While  the other students raised their eyebrows at Edie's question, asking how  that could possibly be relevant given none of them are even close to  mastering the Byakugō no Jutsu. Mr. Fujiawara on the other hand had a  very faint smirk on his lips.

He knew about Edie's ability. 
​


----------



## Laix (Sep 3, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
JUTSU TRAINING
 *PRUDENT POISONS*
*PART 2*
______________________________
As an  assistant principal at the school, he alongside the three others and  Kuriyama herself all have the authority to view Edie's records which is  the only one censored from regular view. However, that came with the  promise not to even hint at the regeneration unless "absolutely  necessary", so he had to be careful.

"If one was  using the Byakugō no Jutsu while poisoned, the effects can vary. A  neurotoxin for example will be in an eternal battle with the host. While  they are destroying the nerves, the jutsu is healing them. The result  is a stalemate, where the user is ultimately paralyzed but may  experience very, very short moments where they have movement. When the  jutsu wears off, the poison will ultimately dominate and take full  effect."

Seeing this as a chance to educate the entire  class, he yet again approached the whiteboard and began detailing his  explanation with diagrams.

"Other poisons with no  immediate effect will just turn the user into a host. It will remain  dormant in their bloodstream, where it can be transferred through any  blood-to-human contact. If the person infected doesn't have the Byakugō  no Jutsu active or another passive, self-healing technique it will claim  their life. You can argue the host is actually more dangerous than the  enemy poison expert as they can infect their teammates. Being medical  ninja, blood contact is likely in the midst of battle and so you could  end up being the downfall of your team rather than their  savior."

"I see..." Edie  was bothered by his explanation. So her powers wouldn't actually cure  the poison, just forever fight against it without getting anywhere. 

Putting his pen down, Mr. Fujiawara was eager to move on to the jutsu practice.

"Okay. To practice the Doku Tensō, you're all going to team up into groups of two."

The  students immediately paired off with friendships being clear. There was  five of them altogether including Edie, with Mirai partnering with Am?  and the two boys going together. 

That left Edie all by herself, which didn't surprise nor annoy her. _(Peasants,)_ She thought, sneering at them. _

(Not like I wanted to work with any of you anyway. You're all beneath me.)_

"Okay  Edie, I'll work with you. First I'm going to demonstrate with Edie here  then you will all take turns." Reaching into his drug cabinet,  he pulled out a small bottle of penicillin and a clean syringe. He added  a small amount of the drug to the syringe before approaching Edie.

"I'm  going to inject myself with a dose of penicillin then demonstrate the  jutsu, transferring its effects to Edie. She will then attempt the same,  transferring it back to me. Everyone clear?"

The class  nodded half-heartedly, begging it was over. Edie seemed somewhat  enthusiastic however. Fujiwara then injected himself with the drug,  pushing the needle into his arm and letting the clear substance course  through his blood. Now, there was only the jutsu itself.

"It's  fundamentally the same as the Shōsen Jutsu," He added as he  placed his hands against Edie's outstretched arm. A clear, yellow bubble  formed around his palms with the girl tensing upon feeling his chakra  enter her. In the mere seconds that followed, she watched the  creamy-white substance float through the bubble before dissolving into  nothing. At first she presumed it had failed but Fujiawara's expression  implied otherwise.

While penicillin in such a small dosage had no  noticeable effects, Edie couldn't help but feel it had worked. It was  the feeling of foreign chakra entering her stream which comes with the  usage of this technique.

"That's it. The technique  is very short and efficient which is crucial for a jutsu which requires  contact with your opponent. Now, why don't you give it a try, Edie? Try  transferring a sample of the penicillin in you back to me."

Oozing  confidence and brilliance, she placed her hands against his arm and  began to focus her chakra. He said this was just like the Shōsen Jutsu  but different, so she assumed this involved creating a bubble of chakra  to contain the transfer followed by the actual transfer. However, with  the Shōsen Jutsu only chakra is transferred through a blue or green  bubble, making it practically invisible with the exception of a glowing  light. Perhaps she had to use her chakra to first grab the poison and  then carry it through the bubble? 

All with admirable speed too.  If she took too long, the opponent could easily strike. This has to be a  fast thing. Edie was aiming for no more than five seconds.

The  bubble soon formed around her palms. It was a sweet lemon yellow,  showing she got the colour and type of transfer correct on her first try  which impressed the teacher. She then used her chakra to gather a  sample of the poison and carefully carry it through the bubble. Biting  her lip, she felt like this was an intensive task taking minutes but in  reality barely three seconds had passed. The link between their bodies  had been formed and she could already feel her chakra entering his  bloodstream. Now all she had to do was follow through with the poison  and it was done.

"Just a little more...!"

With  a final burst of chakra Edie forced the drug into Mr. Fujiawara,  completing the technique. She let out an exasperated sigh as she  released her hands and the bubble vanished.

"Great  job Edie, I'm impressed!" He gave a smile of approval.  "On your first try too. All you need to work on is the  timing but I think with a few more attempts we can get there."

A  smug grin on her face, Edie glanced over her shoulder to Mirai who  looked absolutely pissed that the bimbo blonde had done something better  than her.
_
(Eat it, bitch!)_​


----------



## Hollow (Sep 3, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival - Cooking Competition ​
It was the third game she was participating in and, obviously, the third game she was acing at. After asking around where the cooking competition was being held, the girl ended up taking a chance at some of the activities around the festival.

In Yuuko’s defense, the games looked incredibly fun and the prizes were cute. It wasn’t her fault that the Academy training prepared her well for most of the activities these games offered.  Now the proud owner of a pretty goldfish and a balloon yoyo, she just had to have her way with the ball in her hand and would soon be walking around with that pretty stuffed star laying half forgotten on one of the top shelves of the stand.

“Strike!” The old man shouted and Yuuko grinned, all the piled bottles had fallen to the ground after her carefully calculated first throw. “Okay, missy, pick your prize,” he added, motioning at a pile of huge stuffed toys…to the opposite direction of the pretty star Yuuko originally wanted.

“But the star…” 

“Oh, that’s a medium prize,” the man explained laughing. Probably at the girl’s disappointed face. “It’s for people who manage to throw down four to eight bottles.”

Yuuko thanked the old man and pointed at the first toy that came to sight, a big teddy bear with a bag of candy attached to its chest. That pretty star was still in her mind but she didn’t feel like playing the same game twice. Carefully balancing her fish and balloon in one hand and the bear on the other, she left the area searching for another game to play.

There was still the competition... If she gave it her all, she could probably still get there in time to make something and participate. She could do that. It wouldn’t involve fighting and it would help pass the time. She wasn’t that far from the place, after all.

It was when Yuuko was nearing the general area with the stage and the small “kitchens” that Yuuko noticed a maid. Yes, a maid. A pretty maid. With a maid’s dress. 

Almost unwillingly, the girl found herself approaching the woman with the silver hair and green ribbons. Stopping once Yuuko found herself directly in front of her.

“Hello!” Yuuko greeted the lady once she was close enough. She quickly retrieved her cooking competition signup sheet from inside her obi and held it up for the maid to see. “Would you like to participate with me?”


----------



## Laix (Sep 3, 2014)

_Alisa_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 19*
__________________________ 

Alisa was already preparing her station, organizing the ingredients like she was about to host a cooking show. The flour and sugar were together, with a selection of optional spices including cinnamon, ginger and nutmeg. Strangely, Alisa even had three different cartons of milk each with varying levels of fat. Spectators could only put this down to Alisa being a skilled cook, meaning she must've preemptively brought in more ingredients. 

Not cheating per se but rather a testimony to her skills. Now was her chance to prove herself and to not remain in Edie's shadow as "just her maid", even if she did adore her career.

She was already planning her show-stopping cake that would undoubtedly prove herself the Queen of Baking. It would be an artistic piece, blending warm colours such as red, yellow and orange to represent the Phoenix Festival and pay homage to it. The first few layers will be creamy with a very light cinnamon spice followed by a rich jam core that would ignite the senses and feelings deep within! Yes, this was going to be the cake that would set her apart from the rest.

As a member of the Nakano household, failure wasn't an option!

"Hello!"

Interrupting her mastermind planning was a sweet girl with a smile brighter than the lights of Fuzen. Alisa almost cursed herself when she remembered that people were partnered for this cake baking contest. Since she didn't enter with one, they probably assigned her another person who entered alone.

"Good afternoon!" Alisa responded with matching enthusiasm. It seemed rather fake, like she was trying to mock her but it was anything but. The girl just caught her at the wrong moment.

"Would you like to participate with me?"

She revealed a cooking competition signup sheet and held it up for the maid to see. Alisa wondered if the girl had noticed she was stood at a kitchen with the ingredients ready to go. Well, everyone misses things. Alisa did miss the fact that it's a partner baking competition.

Taking the signup sheet, she shoved it inside her kimono like it was trash and held a almost-forced smile.

"I'd love to. I need a partner since my employer is working with a certain boy that she doesn't get on well with..." Her eyes wandered over to Edie who remained perched on the counter giving zero fucks while Ren did all the work with some elaborate lantern-based setup. She glanced back at the girl and gave her another smile. 

"I'm Alisa, Head Maid for the Nakano Family. What might your name be~?"​


----------



## Hollow (Sep 3, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival - Cooking Competition​
"My name is Yuuko Shinohara, from Kumogakure," the girl answered earnestly while looking over at Alisa's employer and blushed a little. The blonde looked like a queen in her throne and the whole aura around her was quite impressive. "I look forward to working with you!"

Turning her attention back at Alisa and what she was doing, Yuuko snapped out of her usual my-pace attitude and quickly took off her Yukata and kicked off her uncomfortable shoes, happy she had a pair of shorts and a simple top underneath the material. She would be killed if she went back home with her Yukata covered in cake batter and flour. "I won't pretend that I'm a great baker but I'm used to helping my mama around the restaurant back at home."

"I'll try not to get in your way," Yuuko added, taking a note of all the ingredients Alisa had already placed on the counter. 

Honestly, Yuuko felt a bit bothered. Alisa obviously gave the competition a lot of importance, or maybe she was just someone who paid a lot of attention to details. That just served to make the young Genin think she probably bit more than she could swallow. But Alisa had been kind to accept Yuuko as a partner even if it was only because she lacked one, Yuuko had to at least try making herself useful.

The fact that Alisa appeared to be slightly annoyed kind of reminded the girl of her mama...that would mean serious trouble if Yuuko somehow messed up. 

"You already have a cake in mind?" The young girl asked, pushing away her nervousness as much as she could. Trembling fingers wouldn't be good to have while baking a cake. "I can go get whatever ingredients you're still missing and measure everything for you," she offered. 

"I can bake simple cakes but I'm no good with more refined things," Yuuko tried to explain the extent of her skills in the kitchen. "What kind of cake were you thinking of making?"


----------



## Laix (Sep 3, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 20*
__________________________  Hmm. The middle finger was perfect but her pinkie needed work. An overgrown pinkie was unsightly on a woman and had to be rectified immediately. Edie set to work, filing away furiously at her nails with her nose held high and a light condescending smile on her face.

Meanwhile, Ren got to work with some strange jutsu involving floating lanterns. Edie was unsure what their purpose served other than looking somewhat pretty. 

She shrugged with a soft sigh. Who cares? As long as he won she didn't give  a monkeys how he achieved it.

"You can stop talking now, Edie. I don't need your money."

The back-and-forth motion of her nail file stopped dead in its tracks. A strange cold air swarmed their kitchen as thunder clouds gathered over the blonde.

"_*I see...*_" 

Her voice was harsh yet stern, questioning Ren's bravery to talk to her like that. It was trash talking down to a Queen; treason of the highest order in her kingdom.

Hopping off the kitchen counter, she snatched half of Ren's ingredients and slammed them down in her area, cracking the surface.

_(You want to talk down to the Queen like that? How dare you. I'll completely destroy you, you effeminate pasty-faced condescending little bitch!!)_

All fired up, she set off right away to compete with Ren in the cake baking contest despite being partners. While the judging panel would more than likely end up judging their cakes as one, Edie was determined to beat his scrawny little face somehow.

The only problem was, she wasn't a cook. She looked over at Alisa who was guiding a glittery-eyed girl through the baking process. Edie couldn't help but stare at them green with envy and contempt. Being her maid, she should be over here helping her bake a cake to crush Ren rather than the other way around!

She then looked back at Ren who was displaying baking skills beyond what she expected from him. Her eyes then noticed the three lanters, one of which floated in front of Ren and besides with the third above the kitchen. While Edie still had no idea what they were for, he wouldn't have summoned them if they weren't of use, right?

_*BITCH MODE ACTIVATE*_​ 
Heading over to the sink, she took a plastic bowl and filled it to the brink with cold water. A glint in her eye, Edie carried the bowl over to Ren as it swayed back and forth, threatening to spill over. Once she was close enough to the lantern on his side, it was time to strike.

_*SPLASH*_​ 
Edie "accidentally" tripped, lunging forward with the bowl in her hands. The ice cold water came washing out, dousing the lantern in its cool liquid. What followed was the sound of sizzling electrics and a pleased bitch.


"Oops. I'm so sorry Ren! I must've slipped."​


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 3, 2014)

Kukiko Yukimaru
Fire and Ice
Festival​
Izo remained silent since his daughters arrival, she wasn't prompt which annoyed him but it'd only serve to give Ruka more ammunition to use against him and she was far more subtle then he may of liked. Kyo was right however, their relationship was no flower it was neither flourished nor desired by either of them, of course they were both family and therefore respected their elders and young but that didn't necessarily mean they liked one another company.

Kukiko looks on giving her father no real attention apart from the occasional glance, "I wouldn't go as far to say as to awhile, but yes it is indeed a pleasure to meet you once more."She responded taking a look to the darkening skies, soon...

Her attention is drawn back to the conversation as his mother approach her. the term family being used in such a fashion she did not agree with in the slightest. She did not know a single family even in a village like Kiri which had a reputation for it's exams of the past, more notably how they choose the Seven Swordsmen had anything like this. The roots were deep into the very core at this point in time, and she had some doubts that what she wanted to achieve was even possible. Still she put on a smile and looked up to Ruka after her son introduced her.

"It's certainly nice to have someone who has a positive outlook for the future."She said her father frowning at this comment, whose side was she on his or theirs. "The meeting doesn't take place for sometime yet, and I was actually hoping to take advantage of what your festival had to offer while I could."She commented deciding to ignore the weed comment before her father interfered, "Weeds are flowers too."

Taken by surprise for a moment Kukiko looked at him and he responded to Ruka "Although I hate to admit it find myself resting more and more these days."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 3, 2014)

*Chapter 21 - Phoenix Festival*

Ren

______________​
_Afternoon_

His work table was tidy, split into two halves. One contained a clear, transparent bowl, containing a mix of butter, eggs, vanilla extract, sugar and buttermilk while the other part hosted a light green cutting board, a row of strawberries and oranges awaiting execution. Ren was so focused on preparing these for the cake that he hadn't even noticed his ingredients being taken, or the sound of them being smashed into the ground when Edie dropped them to her part of the workplace. One hand rapidly twirled a whisk inside a bowl, the raw ingredients being smushed and simultaneously spun together to form the base of the cake. Meanwhile, his other hand held a simple kitchen knife, furiously cutting up the lined up fruit into neat little pieces in a storm of sound. 

If he was going to be working by himself, that just meant he'd need to work twice as hard, otherwise he'd never finish the whole thing. Granted, micro-managing was exactly difficult. A lot of Ren's fighting style relied on operating a multitude of different tasks and tools in tandem with one another; this was just another application of it. 

"A lot of the others seem to be baking chocolate cake," he muttered to himself, watching the other participants through the screen to his right. Everyone had already started and, amazingly enough, he seemed to be keeping pace with all of them with the exception of Yukino and Alisa, who blazed ahead of the competition with the creation of a cake he didn't even _recognise_. A little worrying, to say the least, but the Houki was confident he could at least hold his own in the contest. "_I'll set myself apart with a fruit cake... the left over taste of chocolate will only complement the flavour anyway. Thanks, losers._" He let himself give another evil smirk, a distilled reflection of it forming on the murky yellow mix he'd spun inside his bowl. 

Everything was nearly ready now. The oven had been turned on, the process made more precise and the temperature kept at a constant optimal temperature by use of his raiton affinity to 'tamper', as he called it, with the wiring inside. Ninjutsu _was _allowed, after all. The cake pan had also already been thinly greased, kept somewhere nice and cool to ensure that the layer of grease he'd painted on wouldn't dry out too quickly. 

Electricity and static fizzed nearby, followed by a light giggle. It didn't take a genius to guess what had just happened. The amateur cook swiveled on the spot, bowl still hugged against his abdomen. Ren's gaze shifted in the direction of his second lantern, still floating - albeit somewhat shakily - in the air, doused in water. The culprit stood next to it, a now empty bowl held in her two hands. The Nakano flashed a condescending smile. "Oops. I'm so sorry Ren! I must've slipped." 

The Houki turned back around to face his workstation again. When he spoke again, the shinobi playing baker sounded more amused than anything else, as if he was dealing with the pranks of a toddler. "Don't worry about it. Frustration is natural when you're completely useless." 

Ren stopped his whisking for a single moment, an "ah" escaping his mouth. He raised his right hand and motioned it through the air, in an invisible horizontal line. 

His fourth lantern appeared beside him, and then his toy's began to mobilise again. Though static still continued to dance across its surface, the lighthouse Edie had soaked floated along between the two, as if completely unaffected by what had just happened to it. Lantern four shivered aross the air, stopping right beside it, while the third one positioned itself directly above the other two to form a triangle shape. Before Edie could even react, a barrier of blue shone to life, cutting her off from Ren. "Did you not think that my lanterns might be waterproof, retard? As amusing as it is to see you throw a childish tantrum, can you stop being annoying?"


----------



## Kei (Sep 3, 2014)

_
The Mermaid and the Mage_​
_-"Mermaid, oh precious mermaid, will you sing a song for this old mage?"
"Of course good sir, just for tonight my songs are just for you."_​
?Your hair has gotten a bit longer Kei. Are you growing it out??

Kei pulled a string of her hair and noticed it was a tiny bit longer. After the parade the dancers had to get ready for the late night dance. Her days have been nothing more than practicing dancing, singing, along with running errands for Yomi, and then some more. That Kei didn?t even notice that her hair got longer. Even if it was a bit, Kei usually kept her hair short, and on the other hand she wasn?t a big fan of long hair. She twirled the long piece of hair in the mirror and turned to Luz.

?Do you know a good hair stylist?? She asked as she leaned up from the mirror, after the parade, all the dancers moved to the changing room to get ready for the night stage. ?I?ll trim it up after the festival.?

Luz pouted her pink lip puckered, ?Why cut it? Long hair is in these days!?

?And plus the Fenikkusu women have really long hair, especially their old ladies have long hair.? Jewel said taking Kei seat, ?I mean if you are going for a hunt, better play to what he likes.?

?You saw that?? Kei asked looking at the blonde hair woman, who just gave her a sly smirk. 

?Kei has a crush?? Mica came up behind Kei and turned her face towards her, ?Remove the blue lipstick and try for the pink lip gloss.?

Kei nodded as she placed the blue lipstick down and picked up the little jar of lip-gloss, and began to remove the blue lipstick with a makeup remover wipe. 

?Yeah she does, and you guys want to know who it is?? Kei sighed as Jewel began to stirring a pot with nothing but water in it. If she tried to stop them from gossiping, it would only make it worse. ?It?s the heir to the Fenikkusu clan, Kyo Minami.?

There was a collective gasp and Kei almost wanted to smash her head into the mirror. Luz look like she was about to faint and Mica just chuckled. 

Conceal. Don?t feel. Kei dab her pinky into the jar of pink gloss, slowly she began to rub it against her lips. There was a slight sticky feeling to it, but Kei couldn?t help but admit that it looked really nice for it to feel like lip glue.

?That?s a battle field of love that I don?t want to ever get into.? Luz sighed before looking at Kei, ?It?s cute, the outfit is cute, you are cute, and everything is cute.?

Kei smiled, ?It?s not a battlefield, and Kyo and I are just friends.? She grabbed the ends of her dress, ?And that is how it?s going to stay. Now excuse me, I?m going to go and enjoy the festival before the next dance number.?

?Keep lying to yourself, I hope it helps you sleep better at night!?

?Leave her alone Jewel!? Mica scolded, ?Remember we need you back here, 1 hour before actual transition, because we need to get into position.?

Kei smiled as she turned back around, ?I know, see you guys!?


----------



## Kei (Sep 3, 2014)

_
[The Mermaid and the Mage]
_​
_-Oh mermaid, darling mermaid. Would you please give me your precious shells? The ones you keep close to your heart. Please...Oh precious mermaid.

Oh mage, poor old mage, of course you can. I hope these shells give you the same warmth they gave me. _​
The afternoon sun made the dark blue dress hard to handle. She felt hot and the dress was pretty heavy, but even then she didn?t mind. People turned their eyes when they saw her. Little ones and their parents wanted pictures.  Kei felt good, despite the heavy dress or the hot sun. Kei felt truthfully happy that Yomi signed her up for the festival.  Even if she was working most of the time, these little feelings she had were pushing her through it.

Kei looked around for a bit, she didn?t know if she wanted to eat or play some games first. Though there was something that caught her attention.  It was covered in a big hood, and the people around the dark hooded man were staying clear away. There was only one person that Kei could know that looked like someone from a horror movie. She made her way over to the stand he was in, and tapped his shoulders. When he saw her, it took him a moment, before a smile dominated the half of his good face.

?Oh my, it seems as though you made a dress from the night sky!? He complimented her before bowing as if she was a queen, ?Milady, are you sure you should grace a man like me with your presences??

Kei giggled as she began to play along, ?Of course, a man with such respect and manners, I would love to spend time with him.? 

Magus looked up at her and smiled, ?Kei?You look beautiful?? The words hit her like a brick, and her face turned bright red.

?Thank you?.?

She turned away from him. There was something about how he worded it that made her happy. People called her beautiful, they called her pretty today, and some even called her sexy. Though those words were like waves washing over a rock.  She looked back up at him and gave him a bright smile. The brightest she could muster.

?Magus, would you mind spending time with me?? She asked, ?I haven?t been able to come and say hi, so do you mind??

Magus eyes widen, ?Are you sure? Me?? He pointed to himself, she knew that he was ashamed of his appearance, but she wasn?t. He was a good man that was inflicted with something that people would judge him until the day he died. If she could make that better by accepting it and looking pass it. She just wanted to ease Magus burden any way she could.

?Yes? Please spend time with me. I have so much to talk to about and I feel as though you really listen to my ramblings.? Kei brushed her hair back, she really need to cut it. 

Magus nodded his head, ?Miss Sili, you never ramble everything you say is interesting.? Magus smiled but then he grabbed the right arm as he hissed in pain. He looked up at her shamefully.

?I might be pushing myself a bit too far though. Mind if we sit??


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 3, 2014)

*Taberu Haraguroi
[A☻Taste of Endurance ] *

The teal haired kunoichi actually flinched at the scent of the pure heat of the gumbo.  Even her stomach might not be able to handle this meal, she already felt the burning in her gut from the appetizer.  She swallows hard, salivating from the spicy meal.

?You sure this is even normally edible?? Taberu sneered as she takes a large spoonful, and stuffs it into her mouth.  Even the iron stomach coughs as she tries to swallow it, but as she does she laughs, ?This is the ultimate torture, Akane.  I'm privileged to be served such...stomach dissolving meals.?

She keeps a smirk on her face as she eats it slowly, savoring the flavors, and the burning sensation, that likely she will never feel again.  Once finished, she happily pushes the plate away,though it is obvious on her face she is slightly uncomfortable.


----------



## Kei (Sep 3, 2014)

The Mermaid and The Mage​
_-Precious Mermaid, lovely mermaid, selfless mermaid it's been so long. Will you give me your time? 

Mage, kind mage, of course you can have my time. Poor mage, kind mage, my time is eternal I have much to spare._​

?Are you okay Magus??

?Of course, thank you for your concern, but the pain flares up here and there.?

Kei sat down next to Magus. She rubbed his back as she looked at him in pain. She wasn?t a medic, but even then she doubt a medic could heal these wounds.  And she didn?t doubt within in her heart that he tried his best to search for someone who could. So doing this, even if it was small she wanted to support him. Magus finally took a deep breath and smiled at her as a sign that he was doing better. She removed her hand and smiled weakly.

?If you need to, I can go grab some pain medication.? Kei said, a couple of businesses were still open and running, and plus there were pain medication at certain stalls for those who took the festival too far. 

Magus shook his head, ?No thank you. You are too kind Miss Silii.? 

She shook her head, ?No, I just doing what anyone else would do in this situation.?

Magus looked at her, ?Then where are those people??

That wasn?t the response that she was expecting. In truth it caught her off guard. She didn?t know Magus too well to call this out of character. Though at the same time, it came off too dark for the man who smiled as if he was graced by the sun itself.  Kei didn?t know what to say, was there anything she could say. Those words cut her like a knife, but she knew that it was probably just him being angry at his situation.  Kei felt a hand softly squeeze hers.

?You are kind Miss Sili.? Magus told her, there was no hint of the previous coldness, ?Please accept these words as truths.?

Kei nodded her head, ?Yes?Of course.?

He released her hand and began to look out to the distance. He held on to his right arm, gripping it as if he wanted to rip it off. There was nothing that Kei could do. Even if she wanted to, there was nothing that came to mind. 

?That is why you are kind Miss Sili. You are still thinking about me, as if you knew me for years of your life.? Kei looked up at Magus who still looked out at the distances, ?So sweet and kind, though it must cause you so much trouble. So please, the only thing I want to hear is you talk. If you don?t want to do that, your company was more than enough to please the heart of this old man.?

Kei smiled as she sat closer to him on the bench.  ?It?s been a long time since someone looked at me as a person and a not a monster?.I almost forgot the feeling.?

?Then I hope I can give you the feeling.?


----------



## Laix (Sep 3, 2014)

_Alisa_
THE PHOENIX FESTIVAL
*PART 21*
__________________________ ​ She revealed her name to be Yuuko Shinohara, born and bred in Kumogakure. Alisa actually thought she was a Kirigakure citizen judging by her jet black locks and hazy, purple eyes. 

The girl showed enthusiasm to be working alongside Alisa as well as a touching kindness that was rare these days. It was the sort of kindness you could only find from genuinely nice people and Yuuko appeared to be apart of the minority. 

Just seeing her actually have a bright grin on her face with a eased look... It was like looking at a younger Edie before life corrupted her.

"Don't worry about getting in my way!" Alisa reassured with a soft smile. "I was thinking about an elaborate show-stopping cake but..." She looked down at her ingredients, considering the many options at hand with what she had. "... I'm thinking simplicity is beauty. Perhaps an elaborate piece isn't needed to impress..." 

By now the maid was monologuing, thinking of what to bake as if Yuuko wasn't even there. The girl was eager and ready to go having taken off her expensive yukata to reveal a simple tee and shorts that could afford to be doused in baking flour. 

It was then Alisa realised she was still wearing her own kimono but unfortunately had no change of clothes for the competition. At first she was almost euphoric to finally be out of her maid uniform but now wanted more than anything to be back in it.

Picking up the sack of flour, some sugar and a carton of eggs, she placed them in a clear plastic bowl and handed it to Yuuko. 

"Yuuko-san, could you whisk this up for me please? We're going to make a simple castella cake with a twist - hidden amongst the sticky starch syrup and carrot exterior will be a rich, jelly-like jam core that will leave your tastebuds wanting more!"

Alisa was almost too excited about this cake, describing the cake as if she was advertising it to Yuuko.

Leaving her partner to get on with her task, Alisa went ahead with hers. She picked up the starch syrup, some carrot and nutmeg spices alongside a tray. Butter, a spoonful of sugar and a jar of raspberry jam was what followed. It all seemed like a random combination but there was two fine kunoichi baking this cake, one of whom was determined to do her best.

_(This competition... Is mine for the taking!)_​


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 3, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Phoenix Festival

Hatori sat casually upon the tallest structure of Fuzen eyes drawn to the setting sun he had managed to trace Ogama to the festival seemed like the perfect place to not be found, so many faces from around the continent in which they called. In the eyes of his prey this was the perfect feeding ground and better yet with all the events and activities taking place could perform his deeds without notice from the relevant local authorities until it was far too late. He had renounced his connection to Kumo how could he trust the very same people that sought to abuse him, he would seek out Ogama as they wanted but he would not fight for them should the time come. He promised to protect the world, not individuals and to stand under someones banner, black or white meant denying his calling.

April eyes remained fixated upon her companion as he pondered his place within this world and shared similar thoughts, a new chapter had started no just in her life but his too. They had finally started answering questions and his training with Gretirr proved fruitful the monks still had stored in their achieves of the mists several dozen or so scrolls on the village his family once called home and with it more details as to what their true enemy would turn out to be, and even if they were to return how would Hatori and his sister accomplish what no one had before, once the veil was gone and all hell would break loose would they be able to finally put an end to the denizens of the prison and what made them so special?

Hatori relished the silence, it gave him the time to think and reflect on everything that had happened as of late. He takes a few more moments before speaking up "April, want something to eat?"

April looks down at him and responded, "No thank you, we only ate about an hour ago. Hang on you cannot tell me that's been the only thing on your mind. I would of noticed otherwise!" He grinned and rolled his head back to look at her. "Stop that you'll break your neck, you are not a owl any more!" He responded, "I thought you wanted me to be more owl like, anyway I was just wondering do Phoenixes Hoot?"

April tilted her head, what kind of question was that had he gone ever so slightly insane over these past few days. Yeah he been through a lot but nothing he couldn't handle, "Of course not they caw.... I think?" Now that she thought about it she had no idea but then questioned "Can I ask why this is important?"

"Well I figured you being birds and phoenix's being birds you would have some idea, it just seems relevant to this whole event. How are we meant to celebrate the festival if we don't even know if phoenix's go hoot, caw, tweet, cluck."He says with a slight chuckle breaking through from behind the mask. "I do not know perhaps it is best you go find out?"

Hatori grins and nods, "Oh most definitely before Eerin comes along to point out we should be hunting Ogama let's take a break from all this business and go have some enjoyment!" He jumped to his feet picking up the scabbard of his new sword as he did a new sensation surges through his blood almost bringing it to a boil once more, he urged to use it in battle and see what it was truly capable of did it serve as a suitable replacement as the sword he made with his grandfather or was it just a shadow either way when he held this blade he carried with him the weight of not just his clan but the Hayabusa too, his mothers side of the family.

Running down the sloped roof April takes flight heading up into the sky and gliding above the structure he takes a leap and began to perform a series of hand seals. Weaving them together he placed both palms together prompting a burst of smoke to extend out below him, "Summoning Art: Fukuro." Is stated summoning fourth a large sized eagle owl upon it's chest was a blue crescent moon landing upon it the owl using it for transportation.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 4, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Sakura Haruno  Medical Academy, Konohagakure]​*​
[Defeat is Bitter, there is another form of Loss However]​

Some hours had pass since Akane's untimely and ultimate defeat at the hands of her double. Her father's words rolled through her head like a freight train. Her cheeks, now cleaned of blood and gristle, now only stood stained with her own tears. The  day had worn own, she and her father had spent most of the Evening in the Inuzuka Family Veterinarian Hospital with both Mizuirono and Kuroimaru. The latter was just a bit battered. The Dire wolf, however, took some heavier injuries thanks to the weight of the Two Headed monster that came within a hair's breadth of killing her. As the sun set in the west Akane's shadow is cast across the lawn that led up to the little shack that Lady Kuriyama allowed her to stay in. Reaching the door Akane pauses. A familiar scent wafted off the knob that led into her abode.

So with a quick snatch the redhead pulls the door open catching the person on the other side of the  by surprise "!" the young girl leaps back almost tripping over her own two feet. Eyes wide with surprise as she looks at Akane who seemed a bit more on edge than she usually seems. "G-good evening Akane-Chan!" Hana stutters in surprise. Now less than a yard from her Akane allows her tense muscles to relax and she drops her head, "Sorry, no mean scare you." is stated while she walked over to the dresser that was next to her bed. Cradled in her arms Kuroimaru rolled to his back, he'd been out of it every since the mirrored Akane more or less dropped him on his head earlier that day.

"You did well today" Hana states trying to comfort Akane in a time where the girl needed a friend more than anything else. A small smile split the redhead's lips in return as she sat the Pit Bull in his small bed. "Ah no do gud 'nough. Ah lost" is given back, though that grin never slipped from her lips as she turned to the young Hana who for some reason looked up to Akane as an older sister every since they went on that mission taking the Eliqiuem to Kumogakure. Hana gives Akane a bigger grin back as if it were some competition. "Ah kno' you no here jus' to say dat. Why you 'ere?", "Akane!" Mizuirono's voice cut across the room while she stood in the doorway. But as the young girl allowed her feet dangle over the edge of Akane's bed it increasingly became apparent that the reason she was here wasn't good at all. "Hana?" is asked while the wolf made her way into the room.

Instead of answering though, Hana cast her gaze to the warped wooden floor while she rubbed the tips of her index fingers together. Beads of sweat swelled on her forehead while the Dire Wolf got closer and closer. When her wet nose finally made contact with one of Hana's open palms the girl again almost seems to jump from her skin while she scooted across Akane's bed to the far side. Tears for no reason started to well in the corners of her eyes and her gaze shot up to the redhead. Why? Why did she decide to come here and tell her this? "Hana wat wrong?" is asked. The swamp native walked from the dresser and rounded the corner of the bed attempting to make her way to Hana but the girl shook her head, "It ... it's" she stammers leaping off the bed and running to the teen. Catching Akane in a hug she brings the older ninja into as sturdy an embrace as she can. Trying to comfort her for the news that she was about to tell her. 

"Wat is it?" is again asked while she pried free of the bear hug. Those deep pools of emotion gaze into the depths of Akane's eyes, looking into her soul. So much pain hung in the back of those eyes and she was about to add to those scars. Some she knew, most she didn't. She'd learned of the friendship Akane had with Hatori through Kuroimaru. The Pit Bull was a worse flirt than any high school girl. "It.. it's Hatori" is said through sniffs and whimpers. "What happened, what do you mean is he okay?" the wolf was quick to ask as her sister was a bit on the dense side. "He .. he.. his mirror match killed him!" is blurted. In an instant Akane fell to her knees and her mouth went dry. She couldn't speak. She could only kneel there eyes as blank and expansive as the seas. 

In one day fate had dealt her two powerful unwanted blows. 

_Hours Later, The Forest of Death_

The moon floated high in the air washing the forest, one that had claimed so many young lives in a almost serene light. Sitting on her knees Akane had parked herself in front of the river that cut the mighty battle ground clean in two. Her mouth silently moved as she said a silent prayer in the native language of her people. Cupped in her hands two small homemade boats can be seen. Mizuirono lay next to her sister eyes closed in reverence as Akane said the prayer of the dead. Finishing she sets the boats on the moist bank of the river and pulled a small wooden plank from her coat. Touching it to her forehead Akane held it up to the moon and whispered a few words into the stick before brining it back down to her waist. Pulling a book of matches next she lights the plank on fire and once of Hatori and once for April Akane lit the candles that the boats held. "une pri?re pour les d?funts." is uttered. 

With tears welling Akane pulled the boats from the ground and sets them adrift. High over head the moon seemed to smile down upon the act while the boat sailed toward where the moon would soon set in twilight of dawn.

"You okay Akane?" the words of her father are quick to reach her ears, but the girl only watches as the two small boats make their way to the moon. "Why Ah always loose dem dat close to meh?" is asked while her father walked up next to her. Dropping to his knees he pulled his hands together and whispered the prayer that Akane did just moments ago. Giving reverence to the dead was instilled in all members of the Bayou. As he finished he leaned back further onto his feet as he watched the boats sail further into the distance. "I dun kno' Akane. Laf ah test. Dere sum dat pass wid udders dat are called on all to quick" is replied. It wasn't what Akane wanted to hear. But it seemed that even her dad didn't have all the answers. It seemed to simply boil down to 'Sometimes Good People Die'.

"Do you kno' why we do dis fo' de dead?" is asked his bright red eyes cutting over to Akane. By this time she was now sitting with her face buried in her knees. From her cover she merely shakes her head. Most of the time the elders had better things to do than explain to a Huntress why they did certain things. "Dis ah generation ol' custom dat reaches way back to wen de swamp was still in it infancy. Dey called it Droits des Morts." is explained as he looked out to the river as the small boats sailed around a bend and out of sight.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 4, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure*



[Defeat is Bitter, there is another form of Loss However II]​
_Legend holds when existence was still young the creator looked down on what he had done and was happy with it. In our world he saw both the capacity for good and bad. But he had chosen to give the life he had created there the will to choose for themselves what it was they wanted in life. Be it for the better of their kind. Or for the worse. So, to spur his creations to live a life of good he granted them a mother and a father to watch over them and guide them if so needed. 

For a time, as the story goes, all people lived in harmony with one another and nature. There however was a seed of darkness in the world. Mankind was not without it's darkness and it was from that small taint on their  hearts that a seed was planted. From this seed a great tree grew and captivated the young masses with power they couldn't attain even as it's fruit was bared on this tree just out of reach. Man coveted this fruit above all and longed for it. But with their power alone, man could not reach this fruit. So they turned to the wisdom of their Mother and Father to gain that which they on their own could not. Both Mother and Father knew this was not good for the children, and they advised the young ones against this. But as with all children they pouted and wanted their way.

Many a year pass and man grew more and more impatient and finally their pleas for intervention grew on the Mother who only wanted to see her children happy. From the tree she plucked a single fruit and gave it to them. For a time man was then happy. They gained the power of the tree, but the cost would become too much to bare. The tree not liking it's fruit taken lashes out at man creating a great and corrupt beast that ravaged the lands. Many lives are lost as man tried to fight this corrupt beast off. The once world of paradise was thrown into chaos. Seeing the err of their ways the Mother calls to the Father who takes up war for his children. The battle lasts five years bringing near ruin to the world as Father tried to defeat the beast that man had unleashed in their lust for power. In his final bid cleanse the world of the beast's evil he sacrifices his life to seal the beast in eternal slumber. 

The mighty beast is defeated, but at a terrible cost. Mother stricken with grief over the loss of the Father takes the beast's body into herself so it may never awaken again and leaves the world. She too sacrifices her self for the love of her children. Sorrow washes over the world. The Mother and Father the peopled held dear was gone. But from their deaths came two wonders. From the body of the father mighty rivers sprang forth and washed the corruption of war from the face of our world. And from his heart our Swamp is born. High in the sky the Mother became a beacon in the night shining her love on her children as the moon reminding them that she will always be watching over them. That she will always love them and will guide them in death when the time came._

Ryota looked to Akane and placing a hand on her head he smiled, "Dat why we honor de dead in dis way. De flickerin'  candle it represent de soul o' the departed. De river. It de Fadder dat loved us so. From de heart o' his body de river o' de dead flow. It washes away de corruption of lif 'n' ferries dat lif to de Mudder who take dem to 'er bosom when she dip into de river at dawn." ['That, Akane, is why we honor the dead in this way. The flame that dances in the night represents the soul of our friends and family. The river represents the Father that loved his children so. The course the boats take represent the river that flowed from his heart, the one that washes away corruption and sin that life pushed upon the soul and ferries it to the Mother. The Moon is the Mother who takes her children into her bosom when she dips into the Father's River at Dawn.'] 

By the time Ryota had explained everything dawn was just a few hours away and the small boats that represented Hatori and April we out of sight. Tears stained the girl's eyes and if they weren't already red, they'd be bloodshot. Ryota pulled his daughter into a hug and kissed her on the top of the head. "You wan me to stick 'round?", "No, Ah dink Ah wan be alone. Dink ah need to dink ah bit. Dank you fo' tellin' me dat story. Ah hope Hatori 'n' April find peace wid Mudder." she says. Not wanting to crowd his daughter Ryota stands. "Well you kno' w'ere Ah at. You wan to talk Ah listen okay?" is stated. Akane nods as he turns and with a quick use of the body flicker the man leaves her to her own thoughts. "I never knew that about our people." Mizuirono stated her eyes were just as blood shot as Akane's. She would miss Hatori, but it was April that was her friend. Someone she could talk with and feel a sense of being with.

April seemed to be a old soul that could relate and it was that wisdom that would sorely be missed by the wolf. 

"Akane ... ..." 

The girl's head lifted from her knees. That voice. "Hisao?!" is gasped as she turned to the forest behind her. From the edge of darkness her brother walks out into the waning moon light. He looked worse for wear. Blood stained his clothing and his left eye was closed tightly blackened and bruised. "Brudder, wat happen to you?" is asked as she pulled herself from the ground. 

"That isn't important Akane. What is, is the truth about our Father." ~


----------



## Hollow (Sep 4, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival - Cooking Competition ​
"Simplicity is beauty," Yuuko repeated after Alisa as the lady just kept on talking to herself about the cake they would be baking. 

That was a good phrase. One Yuuko would remember for a long time. 

"Yuuko-san, could you whisk this up for me please? We're going to make a simple castella cake with a twist - hidden amongst the sticky starch syrup and carrot exterior will be a rich, jelly-like jam core that will leave your tastebuds wanting more!" Alisa said while gathering and handing the younger girl a bowl with various ingredients inside. Hearing the name of the cake Alisa had decided to create allowed the girl to release the breath she had been holding for a while now.

With the Yukata, the shoes and her festival prizes safely tucked away at the corner, Yuuko took the bowl Alisa had handed her with determination. The castella cake was one of the simplest cakes they did back at the restaurant. All Yuuko had to do is make sure she didn't whisk the batter beyond what's necessary. This was something she could do. Maybe this hadn't been such a bad idea after all.

"But there's no need to be so formal, Alisa," Yuuko commented as if she had just noticed the maid's formal way of speaking. "Calling me -san is..." the girl trailed off, blushing a little with embarrassment.

With a grin on her face, she placed the bowl on top of the counter and removed the bag of flour, eggs and sugar from inside. After a quick search through the area, Yuuko found herself an electric scale, a couple of smaller bowls, a spatula, a whisker and, of course, a sifter. Content that she had everything needed, she began by carefully measuring the bread flour and then the sugar so they were ready to use at any time. 

There are various ways to make the batter of a castella cake. The one they usually use back at the restaurant involves whisking the eggs without separating the yolk from the whites, then beating in the sugar a little at the time. The final step would be to sift in the flour and fold it gently with a spatula until the batter is creamy and even. Yuuko didn't really know if this was the way Alisa usually baked her cakes but she also didn't want to interrupt the maid in her, looking rather complex, work. So she just began to work on it, confident since they had all the time in the world to come up with the perfect cake for the competition.

"Alisa," Yuuko called while she was still whisking the sugar into the eggs. "Do you think we can also have a bite after we present the cake to the judges?"

She was hopeful they could. The cake sounded absolutely delicious.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2014)

Liquid time~ 

Or~​
Ran Furoshima's adventures across the sound country where nothing bad could possibly happen because hes a good guy and good things happen to good people!
​
PART 1!​
The sun shone brightly down upon the young sound ninja as he lay in the grass. A gentle breeze wafted over him, blowing the grass and piercing through his hair, the cool gentle touch of the air... the light warmth of the sun. "This is what they call heaven ain't it?" Ran thought to himself, there was nothing greater than this moment right now. All of the hustle and bustle of his ninja life had seemed to just melt away.

Suddenly there was a tug at the young shinobi's pants. "Hmm?" Ran sat up gently and noticed a young bunny nibbling at his ankle. "Hey now little fellah, that ain't no snack. that' there's my pants." Ran smirked a little as the little rabbit continued to nibble at his pants. "H...hey now, i said that there's my pants." Ran reached out for the rabbit, but it's body stretched and deformed pulling away from him and rushing off into the grass. 

"The... The hell did i just witness..." Ran quickly stood up, picking up his shamisen and following after the rabbit. "Oi! Come back here little buddy! I just wanna know how the hell ya did that...!" Ran chased as the rabbits body stretched and contorted while it ran from him. "That is just plain creepy..." Ran shook his head and kept a close eye on the rabbit.

Rushing through the grass, twisting and almost slithering as it ran. Soon, the rabbit found itself a hole at the base of a large tree and leaped down inside. "Hey now!" Ran dove for it, shoving his hand deep into the hole. "Get back here ya little..." He waved his arm around but felt nothing. "The hell is this..." He kept thrashing his arm about until he felt something... it was hard and cold, it didn't feel like dirt or root, it was more like stone. 

"The hell...?" The sound ninja pulled away confused. "There shouldn't be stone round here... specially not in this here hole.." Ran began to dig the dirt away from the hole, after an hour of digging light pierced into the darkness and revealed a staircase. "Now here comes the question." Ran thought aloud. "Do i go into the dark dim hole, down an unknown staircase that obviously ain't been in use for years... to follow a creepy bunny, that obviously ain't natural..." He looked around. 

"Or do i just go about my day and continue layin in the sun?" Ran then carefully picked the shamisen from his back and dropped it down the hole. "Oh Darn! my instrument! I better go get it!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 4, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[First Training Ground, Konohagakure]​*
[A Test Taste of Endurance III]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*​

The bowels of Hell, yes. That is what this competition had turned into. There was hardly a dry eye left at any of the tables as some poked at the Gumbo with the spoon that they had been given to eat the dish with. The very vapors that came into contact with each contestant's nose made their eyes burn with the heat that threatened to tear away at the very lining of their stomachs. Then and there about half of the remaining contestants pushed the bowl and rice from them. Their stomachs twisting in knots just thinking about wanting to live, that or be able to use the restroom without feeling the burn  second time. 

So, this was the reason that book of a consent form was given out. It took care of any liability that may fall on the heads of the cook or the three or so people that were actually throwing the event. Finally with the tables clear of the only wise people among the group, the foolish partake of the Gumbo. Lips that haphazardly touch the concoction of food and death quickly swell as they aren't used to the intense heat that this swamp cooking can offer it's victim. The first remaining contestant to fold to the heat was a young Jonin, a prodigy among her family. Someone to look up to, she had the academics, the skill and ability that even Anbu was looking at her as her generation's Kakashi or Itachi. At the tender age of six, she wasn't ready for the rush of flavors and heat that assaulted her tongue. 

Taking a deep, pained breath her throat threatened to close almost instantly in protest to the food that she was tying to stomach, with a whimper she pushed the plate back in defeat. With a hop she clears the table and kicks it into high gear running for the nearest fountain to try and alleviate the running burn that traced to her very brain. 

"No, DUN DO DAT! Wadder on ... .." 

Akane's attempt at a warning came a bit too late. The girl wailed in pain as the water made the burning sensation worse. The redhead's hand fell to her side, the girl cried so pitifully and it is only after she falls to her knees that assistants make it to her with a glass of cold milk. While it'd help the girl, the spread that the water forced on the heat wouldn't now soon go away.   

One by one as contestants falter as they shovel spoonful after spoonful into their mouths. Some twist and squirm in their seat. Eyeing the side of rice some foolishly think that it will be the salvation of their taste buds. But to the dismay of those that try the rice, they find it is laced in heat as well. Over eighty percent of the field fall before they can eat half their dish and a good portion of the remaining are crippled when the Ghost Pepper is finally too much for them to handle. Stretcher after stretcher is filled with a person that is in need of a stomach pump. As they are carried off there are only three contestants left.

Hatori lay face down begging for milk while Taberu took the meal a lot better than the rest of the contestant. While the last team of Barrier Nin take their place Akane gave the somewhat disturbed girl a smile. Did she really like her cooking? If so, Akane would be happy that someone else beside Kei liked it. A glass of milk is sat by the three last contestants as the waiters in the back prepared the last dish to be brought out. It was the dessert. Folding her arms into the apron, that was tied to her waist, Akane looked at Hatori who was suffering from the burn of the Gumbo, she lightly blushed and looked form him. She didn't mean to do this, she thought that he could handle it a bit better. But he did survive that is a good thing, right? RIGHT?

*"Well that was an intense round, we from the beginning had close to forty contestants. We are now down to three. Hatori, Taberu and Hana ..."*, "Hana is the surprise contestant. The Underdog. A Student at the Medical Academy, her small frame made her easily over looked as a possible victor here today." the Dire Wolf adds. A moment later the curtains to the Cook's Tent opens and three waiters come out. On a silver tray each is a small dish with a small round cake. Or what looked like a cake. 

"This is a Bayou specialty, it's called bread pudding and normally it has a honey sauce or wild berry sauce to give it a sweet tang. But today is a special occasion. Akane boiled down a vat of Banana flavored Moon Shine. It sits in around 90 proof, but the boil down has increased it's content to around the 130 mark, the gel before it was mixed into the batter for the pudding could be used as an explosive. So the contestants are in for a real treat... though I do wonder if young Hana is old enough to eat this dish .. .. .. .." ~


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 4, 2014)

[A Test Taste of Endurance III]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*
*Taberu Haraguroi...*


Taberu's stomach began to churn at the possibility of more torture.  The alcoholic scent wafts from the dish, she keep that smug expression on her face, ?See, you can't beat the iron stomach, even without her bloodline.? she takes a bite of the bread pudding, swallowing it, she nods, ?I should have your cooking more often.? she shivers just slightly, giving off a quiet burp.

The yellow eyes focus on the food, she eats the last of the meal, slowing down with each bite.  After her final bite, she pushes the dish away.  She hiccups a few times as she sits, ?Lower the barrier, I'm finished.? the barriers get lowered, she hiccups a few more time, acid from her saliva that drips lightly out of her mouth hissing and burning through the table.  She stands up as she puts her hands on her lower back and stretches, letting off a louder burp.  Her eyes narrow as she begins to pace the area, ?Oh my, Akane...You've actually made me sick, I love it.? the kunoichi practically purrs like the little psycho she is. 
_
Hiccup

Hiccup

Hiccup
_
She paces more, leaning her arm against a tree, her breath picks up, after a short pause a retching sound echoes through the training field.  Hissing follows as the thick paste from the mostly dissolved meal eats through the trunk of the tree she leans against.  ?U-ugh...? she shivers, straightening, then doubling over to vomit again, causing the tree to fall over, very close to hitting her.

She wipes her face and turns back around to give them a thumbs up, and grins, ?Congratulations, you're the first person to ever make me vomit.?  she staggers forward, and sits down on the ground, laughing quietly to herself, denying any sort of medical attention.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 5, 2014)

Amegakure throbbed with positivity and excitment, particularly around the train station. Unusually for for the developed Amegakure society, all manner of traditional, folk dress was out. Kimono, hamon, even traditional coats, all in defiance of the driving rain which was the same as ever and knew no concept of the festivals of men. The laughter and cheery conversations drowned out the patter of rain on umbrellas and the stony station platform. On high, among the towering water pipe sky scrapers and antenna clusters, two figures looked on somewhat indifferently.

"Where are they going?" the young woman asked.

"...Some kind of festival in the Fuzengakure head village", the young man replied. His reply was curt and emotionless, yet the woman still sensed something seething in the man's speech. Something lurking below the surface of his demeanor.

"You don't like festivals... Shiryu?" she tentatively asked.

"Festivals aren't the problem, Gawain. This one however...", Shiryu's reply trailed off as he cast his gaze across the Amegakure skyline and the darkening horizon beyond, "... I think Fuzengakure... no... all of the Black... they are losing sight of their purpose..."



***


_CLANG_

The violent clash of spear and sword sent Shiryu reeling, sliding backwards at a rate of knots until the tread of his footwear finally took hold and slowed him up. He leaned forward, using his spear for support and taking huge gulps of air to gather himself.

"What is the matter?" the old man asked. "You seem distracted. If you keep spacing out while we are using real weapons, you are going to get hurt." 

Shiryu regarded the man from beneath a lowered brow. The old jounin was as tenacious and icy cold as ever, but he was right. The old man cocked his head in his usual manner when he was busy reading Shiryu's body language, before sighing and sauntering over to the weapon rack to put his practice swords back in their place. He adjusted his old kosode and fanned his face, even though as usual, he had not even broken a sweat to push Shiryu to his limit in close combat. He produced a smoking pipe from his pocket and took a seat on the beat up fence of the practise area. In no time he was puffing lazy rings which drifted into the cold night air. His old gray gaze, silently interrogated Shiryu who had since simply keeled over onto his backside from fatigue. Working during the day and training with the old man at night was was not ideal, but it was the only time he could do it even though it left him exhausted. That on its own though did not alter the ferocity with which the old man sparred with him.

"Remember when you told me... about the choices a shinobi has to make once they see certain things?" Shiryu asked, probing for wisdom.

"Mhm", the old man affirmed between puffs.

Shiryu sat silently for a while, searching for words or a way to explain. "I was... involved in a mission. We captured a prisoner but..."

"You killed the prisoner?" the old man asked.

"No"

"You injured him?"

"It was a girl", Shiryu replied. He wasn't sure what difference that made. "...and no, I didn't."

"Someone else did something to her?" the old man probed further. All the while his tone was of complete knowing.

"No... I mean... I don't know... probably...maybe..." Shiryu suddenly felt silly for even bringing it up.

"So? What is the problem?" the old man asked, rather cynically. Shiryu felt affronted.

"Well, fine. I'm sorry I wasted your time..." Shiryu petulantly replied. The old man burst out laughing, so suddenly that he caused a bout of coughing and spluttering smoke everywhere. 

He gathered himself and reseated his pipe, engaging Shiryu with a smile: "My apologies Shiryu-kun, I did not intend to insult you. Quite the opposite really. You have touched on something quite important in fact. Ignorance is not bliss, for those of us with common sense who see things as they are. You are right to be concerned for that girl."

Even though he felt vindicated, Shiryu now felt the force of the thought he had been trying to surpress this entire time. What the ANBU were currently doing to that girl to make her talk. To tell them anything... everything. There was not an open state of war between the White and Black, yet that only insured that the fate of the captured would be even darker. No one would miss them, or claim them. No one would acknowledge that they were gone.

"Is this what you saw when you served?" Shiryu asked. "Did something like this turn you from the ninja path?"

"No..." the old man replied, looking up at the stars. "It was much worse. I fear you will see such things to someday, if you continue on your road..."

Shiryu used his spear to hoist himself to his feet: "Are you saying, that if I brace for worse to come, it will help me get through what I'm seeing now?"

"Not at all", the old jounin chuckled, "... I sense, that your ambition gives you options, where others would simply throw up their hands in futility."

_My ambition..._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 5, 2014)

*Chapter 22 - Phoenix Festival*

Ren

______________​
_Afternoon_

Edie's reaction was one of amusing frustration and violence, which Ren had decidedly cut into three separate parts. First, she fell silent, as the cogs inside her head began to whirl and process what just happened - the sinking phase. Next, after everything sank into the dirt she called a brain, her face turned a somewhat flush shade of red - the tomato phase. And finally, came the violent phase. With a clatter, the bucket dropped and the Nakano twisted her shoulder, throwing a powerful punch in the direction of the barrier. 

Ren was quite certain that, if her fist had connected to his face, he would have been ragdolled through the air in what would have most likely been a very shameful display. Granted, he would have been too busy being unconscious to be aware of the shame - possibly dead, but the thought was still there.

Thankfully for the Houki and, to the ire of Edie, the barrier did not falter under the might of her strike. It gave a slight shudder, the table immediately to her right and the bucket below her feet giving a shaky rattle, but the wall of chakra did not concede against her strength. She looked at the construct again, as if considering whether or not to punch at it again, but ultimately decided not to, walking away in seething silence. Ren really did have a way of getting underneath people's skin, if he so felt like it.  

"Shouldn't have been a bitch," Ren just shrugged to himself, nonchalant about the whole ordeal as he carried the tray over to the oven. The cake, in it's current unfinished form, was a somewhat slimy, golden looking thing. Certainly not as graceful as some of the other products of the contest, but the beauty would set in after everything was done. 

 ***

Ren Houki was certainly no baker, nor a chef or artist of any kind. Even so, he had no choice but to admit that he was exceedingly proud of what he had created. Despite his confidence at the start of the match, he had no idea he was capable of something this amazing. He had found a common recipe for a fruit cake on the Shinobi-Net using his lanterns, then successfuly adapted it to his own design to accomodate for the nature of the competition and to take advantage of the flavours the other cakes would have. 

"I'm a genius." Were he a man of faith, he might have even said this was a sign from the Gods. 

After Edie's attacks finished, someone else had tried to take a swing at him - along with every other participant too, apparently. Egg shells rained in his direction when he completed his batter ten minutes ago, though, having a lighthouse planted in the sky meant that he'd preemptively seen the sabotage attempt coming. Moving his precious cake out of the way was a simple task. 

The Electric Sprinkle, as he called it, was deceptively intricate underneath a relatively simple base. A lot of thought had gone into it's birth and, much like most of Ren's strategies and plans, it's call to success was in its layers. He lacked the art skills of Yukino, Alisa and likely a few other of the more skilled participants, but made up for it with sheer ingenuity and determination for success. 

Its outer layer shone a bright bronze pearlescent as it bathed in the sunlight, pieces of oranges (used to match the gold) scattered across the surface and linked together by conservative use of icing to form a pattern which resembled the symbol of the Phoenix Festival. The glow actually came from a thin layer of honey he'd coated the cake in just before he put it inside the oven for heating.

He'd considered just using more icing at first, to complement the taste of the fruit, but decided against it for two reasons. Firstly, using it too much, to the point where it might be able to form an aesthetic shape, would mean that it would likely overwhelm the taste of the oranges he'd set on top. Secondly, honey, as he'd read on an article he browsed, was a better flavour enhancer and, he realized, would give everything a natural sheen. 

Of course, having a hardened layer of honey armour would have given the entire thing a crunchy and somewhat dry texture, which might have dulled the freshness of the orange on top. This was where Ren's secret weapon came in, however - the part he was the proudest about. Hidden underneath the layer of flour was a small oasis of fruit extract, combining the flavour of orange and the zest of lemon to form a winning combination, which was only accentuated by the texture of his cake.  

Ren wiped away a bead of sweat from his head as he brought out his masterpiece, a satisfied smile on his face.

"I'm finished."
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 5, 2014)

Bureiku
Volcano Cannon Testing

Bureiku watched as the train came to a stand still several hundred or so meters away from Suna, hopefully their clients would be happy with this device and what it was capable of and ideally his theory on the recent arms race would be proven wrong. No one wanted war, not even those who brought it upon themselves and the last thing he wanted on his mind was having the blood of countless innocents on his hands but honestly right now he didn't much care. If worst came to worst he could remotely take command of this weapon and disable it so long as it was used on legitimate targets he couldn't care less for the civilian causalities. He had no connection to these people so why should he care especially if a time of war come upon them.

A surge of steam blasted outwards from the turret ring as it began to move into firing position. The target for this practice run was around 120km away. Not quite it's maximum range but the expected effective firing range of the Volcano cannon, granted it was only a prototype the cannon itself and would be replaced eventually with the final product but it served equally as well or so he hoped it would.

The turret came to a halt as the Cobalt shell was passed up to the loading rail and through the charging center and into the barrel of the main gun before being secured. It took a fair amount of time to load if he was being honest but it didn't so much matter the technology was new and the gunning crew were unlikely to have ever encountered anything like this behemoth before. The railway gun stuck out like a sore thumb but in some ways that was the main point, seeing this thing in the distance would put any threats on edge and could even be enough to advert war in some instances if this was successful.

His assistant raised the one valid concern he had about his work, "Bureiku you ensured the maingun is stable enough not to tip this whole warmachine on it's side right?"

"The numbers suggested it should be fine... barely."He responded a slight smirk on his face, this should be fun. It took several seconds but it the inevitable came the cannon fired a echo of thunder could be heard for miles around, the sands at the front of the gun shifted from the resulting shockwave as the round left the barrel of the cannon the tip of which had turned almost red from the sheer heat it generated before rapidly cooling as the internal systems took affect. The carriage for a couple of moments leaving the tracks as they we're pulled into the air by the resulting recoil causing everyone to stumble back and then jaunt forward once they landed.

The shell landed seconds later as shown by the pillar of sand that was sent upwards in the distance along with several pieces of rubble. "Now... for the High explosives." He says looking to the loading crew who nod and promptly loaded yet another shell. The same as before but it stopped half way through the loading rail as came to the charging array two shinobi placing their hands upon the array transferred their combined chakra's into the weapon before it was loaded.

Once again it fired with similar results except this time the round landed with much more of a bang creating a explosion of comparable size to that of a equally as powerful jutsu. He sighed, it seemed the cannon alone wasn't enough to make the explosive rounds as powerful as the final product would be, still he had one last one left. Once the cannon had cooled they began to load it requiring the use of a crane mounted device at the back of the chassis.

The shell was significantly different from the others having a silver sheen to it's outer casing and seemed to weigh considerably more than the 7,100 kilo shells that were previously fired and had a peculiar design. The tip wasn't pointed rather blunt and closure resembled a rod than a traditional artillery shell, "The final volcano cannon will fire these primarily, they are designed mostly for the annihilation of fortifications."

"You know Osium isn't the strongest element we have access to, Tungsten would of been far more effective..."

"It would yes but I'm saving that for something else I had in mind at a later date. Anyway it'll take a quarter or so of an hour before we can fire it again. I don't want to risk this whole thing overheating and blowing up in our faces so why don't we go have a sandwich?"

"... By sandwich you mean bread with sand in it?"She complained, Suna had horrible bread sad got everywhere even in the bakeries. He shakes his head in response saying, "No I ordered these from Fuzen, just 100% bread no grains of sand except those we live around on a day to day basis."


----------



## Cjones (Sep 5, 2014)

*Marietta*

*The Phoenix Festival VII*

In order to diffuse to slowly escalating situation the younger male arrival, who came along with the space invading child, offered himself up. His insulation being that she, Marietta, seemed to be a target to vent her anger out at. Technically he was pretty spot on in that assumption; however, she?d be damn if he thought he would be getting off for some shitty reason like that. There was also his implication of her being the rude one in this whole deal, which was laughable. The type of misconduct she showed was more than enough reason for her to fuck both their asses up two fold. 

"Let?s make a deal?? The bubbling cauldron of anger that was Marietta just gave a nod of acknowledgment, she would hear him out, but there it was pretty doubtful she would take up this deal of his or truly even care in the slightest at what he was propositioning.

?You can hit me once, but if you hit more than once you are dead.? Her eye brow quirked. ?If you touch her, you are dead.? This time a gruff chuckle managed to slip its way out of her. He was dead serious in his speech, but she found his words pretty funny. ?I would rather invite you and you?re...mmm...sister? to something but I didn?t bring enough money...Oh and I would be glad if you were to spare my crotch, the kind of ball busting I just heard you are used to is not my-" He was cut off right before finishing by the young child who accompanied him, her eyes looked bright with sudden anticipation for something. 

"Neee, neee loook!!! Ak-kun it?s a competition!" The attention of the entire group was brought toward the growing crowd and the stage that was manufactures for the banner overhead called the ?Cake battle.? Marietta simply dismissed it as nothing of her concern. ?I don?t care about any of that.? This at the moment was the only thing she wanted to resolve. ?You think offering yourself up as a punching bag is going to help? Bambino, I take it you aren?t the sharpest, but I?ll tell you what. I admire the brass balls you have on you, so I won?t fuck your both your shit up as bad as I had planned to originally.? It was kind of back handed compliment?kind of? 

The exotic young girl went to take a step forward before Lucia tugged on her arm. ?Cugano, wait, let?s go to the completion like they said.? She began to beg. 

?Wha-!?? Out of nowhere, the earth beneath their feet began to sway and tremble, before an entire arch shot up out of the ground and zoomed over had casting a shadow over the pair. 

?What is this???

_Elsewhere?._
?I told you Tomiko?all of this was completely unnecessary. The peace of the past that built was supposed to be a boat. A great sturdy carrier that would sail across the sea of time into our future and the next in order to build a better world for us.? Ryota stood on the festival grounds alongside his female companion as they gazed into the sky. The whispers of the civilians behind them were infused with distress, fear for others as giant pillars of earth formed from out of the foundation of Fuzengakure and began to tower toward the skies. 

?While on the surface that boat of peace appeared to be finely crafted, in actuality, over the times it had become battered and beaten. A dilapidated mess of shoddy patch work, and the passengers who were filled with similar dreams and ideals had longed since abandoned the ship.? The ordinary people began to scatter and run away as Tomiko simply stared at Ryota while the giant shadow began to swallow the entire area that stood in. 

?All of this today, the laughter, the fun, the dancing, the entire festival itself.? With a vacant gaze the he peered down at the ground below him.

?Was entirely for nothing.? ​


----------



## Cjones (Sep 5, 2014)

The Phoenix Festival IX

*The Invasion of Fuzengakure*













Trees stood tall and proud, utterly still and unmoving statues. The wind whistled around trunks, disturbing the leaves of these mighty perennial plants. Luscious Green grass as far as the eye could. A very vibrant color scheme and arrangement of flora combined with the breath taking view of this mountainous along with this native fauna gave this place a feel of tranquility and beauty that could match any hidden village in the world. A place not particularly large no matter how you looked at it, but it was a place that strived on welcoming all with open arms, for once you enter this village, your entire past was behind you, this was a place to be reborn and start anew in life.

A brand new village that only recently came into play among the five great nations, with a rather colorful history of its inception. It was during the social revolution, when tension began to rise, and the formation of two different sides, White and Black, where whispers among those with disaffection toward the higher governing bodies of the world. Hush whisper grew into loud outcries when a new political movement came in the form of these agitators from the neighboring villages who were in the hope of making change, for the better.

Consequently, action was taken, Iwagakure sought to quash such noise by occupying the villages of Kusakagure, Ishikagure, and Amekagure, yet not all were united under the banner of Iwagkaure, seeing their actions as no more than totalitarian. Under their noise a separatist movement was formed between certain bodies of Iwagkaure and the villages it sought to take over. Before anyone could act a portion of Iwakagure was annexed from underneath their noises, and the betrayers of the stone who conspired with the neighboring villages, formed an alliance that integrated into a newly formed powerhouse. 

This was Fuzengakure.

Today was one of massive celebration for the village. Their “Phoenix Festival” the apex of pride for their village, opened to all in the land. Such a momentous occasion for festive activities as well as for those born and raised to show their undying love for this, there home. There was no worry on the faces of these people, games, stands, theater, it had everything. Nothing could ruin this plus as long as their leader, their Kage, and the shinobi under her control were around, they could act like the sheep they were, unaware of everything around them, living their lives in such a carefree way, for what did they need to worry about? It gave them a sense of security in their village, typically thinking that nothing bad would really happen as long as they were there...

Right?

Very violently and abruptly the very ground beneath Fuzen began to thrash and rumble; this immediately sent every one into an extreme panic as it could be felt throughout the entire village. The epicenter of this massive earthquake came from the very center of the village. The ground began tear open causing the numerous civilians around to begin scrambling for their lives, with assistance from some of the patrolling shinobi, as buildings around the area began to plummet into the abyss below. Before long a massive structure began to rise from out the pitch black hole carrying four people along with it as he slowly ascended into the sky. People below gasped and stood in awe at both the towering structure and the two people who rode atop it. This monstrous construct seemed to tower over the entirety of Fuzen, almost as if it attempted to touch the heaven itself.

The great structure allowed everyone one to see it, no matter where they were inside the village. At the top was a simple round table where two people sat on stools, with cards thrown about the table. A very tall draped in a red cap, his face hidden behind a mask, sat across the table at the prodigy Rita Morido, who wore a very stylized eye patch in the shape of the mythological beast, a dragon.  In the middle of pillar, poised military style, stood the brawny and buxom female right hand of the Tsuchikage. Beside her, what could only be described as a throne, tall and wide, the emblem of stone country embroider in the middle of it, just above the head of the man who sat upon it like a sovereign, the Tsuchikage himself Osamu. From his seat he could see the landscape of the land, his land, what was taken from him. 

Everyone atop the pillar seemed to be utterly oblivious or just didn't care about all the commotion and damage they had just caused to the homes of the people below them. The pony-tailed woman twirled her tongue around the side of her mouth as she continued to stare harshly at Rita, who were a dull expression as she waited for her opponent to finish their turn. 

"Seems like we finally made it, huh Rita?" The man spoke, his voice muffled by the mask he wore. But Rita didn't seem to care too much about that at the moment and kept staring directly at his face. The man seemed to gaze from his cards, to Rita, back to his cards and finally back to Rita before finally speaking in a husky voice. 

"Do you have any threes?"

"Go fish."

"WHA?” He spluttered dryly. “Look here Rita, I know you’re cheating and I'll eventually find out how you do it!" He stormed out of his seat while tossing all the cards off the table.

“You, as always, are just a sore loser Four. Besides….” Rita explain, but she was over joyed that with the end of that childish game. There were more pressing matters to attend to, her eye darting over toward Osamu’s chair.

“It’s starting.”

From his chair the Tsuchikage waved his hand as a gesture for his right hand to begin, she preceded forward. Her hair began to flutter from the wind as she turned her gaze down to the people below their feet. With the tiger seal, her image appeared in the sky, so her words could reach all corners of the village. 

"Fuzengakure, hear our words.” Her voice boomed out over the entire village. “We of the stone have been clement in our actions, we’ve allowed you to grow and prosper, in hope that you would soon see the error of your ways. But instead you fight us at every turn? You fight the father who, for the last forty-years, has protected and looked after all who walk the earth in this place.” Her hands raised from her side as she began pointing to individuals on the ground. 

“Yet instead of thanking him, you all not only conspired against him by taking in the rebels who threatened the stability of the stone, but take away a piece of the home he has defended for well over six decades.” Soon parts of the militia began scouring into action as she continued to speak. “But no more shall you be allowed to show such disrespect. This amalgamation of dissidents who dare seek to oppose the power of Osamu, nay, the power of the High Council of Kage is no more than a spit in the face of ancestors and their dreams.” She spoke passionately. 

“But, as our former brethren, we allow you only one chance at redemption.” She spoke while holding up a single finger. "We demand that your leader appear before our tower, and give us your unconditional surrender. Return to the stone and we shall forgive all transgressions. Tell her she has about..." She began playing at his wrist, make believing he had a watch attached to it before finally speaking once more. "Tell her she has about...three minutes. Otherwise…" Her voice trailed off as she looked back to their leader, who simply nodded, before she turned back to her captive audience. Her eyes stern and off-putting.

“By order of the Tsuchikage, Osamu, we declare rightful slaughter on your village." Almost immediately the people began to panic and run, in fear for their lives, for the ominous ultimatum they just received. Give up and live or refuse and be slaughtered.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 5, 2014)

*Chapter 23 - Phoenix Festival*

Yukino

______________​
_Afternoon_

Yukino carefully rolled up the sleeves of her new yukata, not wanting to dampen the colours of her new garment with flour or other ingredients. Then, removing the two red ribbons laced through her hair, she contained her hair into a neat ponytail. With her personal change done, the kunoichi set to work and began to survey her surroundings. She moved between the tables like air; her steps light, her movements graceful. Her eyes, however, held a stone cold gaze. 

"They have all the ingredients I need," she gave herself a nod. This would be easier than she had expected; she was afraid that everything might be a lot more limited. The girl turned around to address her partner. "Taneda-san, since you were late, you're no longer allowed to slack off. Please gather the hazelnuts and put them in the oven to roast for a few minutes." 

The scientist just gave a nod. "Okay. That sounds manageable," he replied, then quietly and diligently set to work. Scooping up a small handful of hazelnuts from the pile given to him, he put them in a small bowl and slid it inside the oven to heat. 

A sweet aroma soon lingered in the air.

Meanwhile, Yukino began to prepare the batter. Light golden spheres of egg yolk floated upon the surface of the bowl, sprinkled with sugar, before entering a harsh turbine of motion as the whisk brought itself down. Remaining vigilant the entire time, the kunoichi took care to whisk the egg yolk and white separate from each other. 

Taneda was no cook, but his experience with chemicals and the like gave him a rough idea of what the girl was attempting to do with the batter, which was starting to take on a distinctive golden shine. "Ah! You are mixing them separately so more air gets inside? Curious..." 

"We're going to crush them until nothing remains," Taneda heard her say, more to herself than in response to the boy's earlier statement. He backed away ever so slightly, deciding that he hadn't heard she just said. 

***​
Yukino was a hard team coordinator, unsurprisingly, and gave Taneda no time to rest. Whether or not he was running around fetching ingredients, or putting more things in the oven, or helping her mix something while she occupied herself elsewhere, he was always busy. It wasn't a bad experience, though; at the very least, he was learning a lot just by watching Yukino work. 

"Taneda-san, please use your seppa jutsu to turn this bottle of water into lemon liqueur for me," she ordered, not even looking at him as she held out the bottle she'd just filled.

He gave a nod, formed an invisible circle around it with his finger, then clapped his hands to form the hand seal. A flash briefly shone, and then the water became a pale yellow limoncello. "For the syrup, we presume?" he asked, handing it back to her.

Yukino nodded. "Yes," she answered curtly, pulling out the batter from the oven, steaming with a rich aroma. "Looks like the biscuit gioconda you made is working nicely," she commented, inhaling the smell. 

"We seem to be nearly done," Taneda stroked at his chin, finishing his seppa on another ingredient. "By the way, Yukino-san..."

"I know," she replied. "Take care of it."

Taneda nodded and stepped forward, drawing a circle into the ground with his index finger. "Sabotage... how vexing," he muttered, before imbuing the earth with his chakra and animating it into an unstable wall of mud and dirt. It wouldn't have held itself together in a fight or anything, but against a hail of egg shells, it was more than enough.

***​
Yukino wasn't a huge fan of making cakes or desserts, but the contest presented an interesting challenge for her. For one thing, it forced her to step outside of her comfort zone and make something she wouldn't usually do - she liked sweets, but preferred to leave that to the professionals. Even more so, considering that she'd decidedly gone with something unique. Everyone was sure to create a generic, round cake - like one a kid might have for a birthday.

But nobody would expect what the kunoichi from Konoha would have created. A simple rectangular shaped sweet with three layers which combined three distinctive tastes for a fusion of explosive flavours. One layer with coat of praline sprinkles and almonds to give it a rich aroma, another layer of fresh cream to give the dish the coldness of ice cream yet the soft texture of a cake, and a sponge batter layer which she had made at the start. At the top, was a touch Taneda had personally made; a piece of orange peal shaped into a phoenix for extra style points. 

"We are done," Taneda and Yukino said simultaneously.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 5, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Phoenix Festival

As we approached the cooking table, I could see an assortment of ingredients, flour, sugar, milk, eggs, salt, and more. There were also two bowls and a single whisk, but then nothing else. I could identify an oven, but I didn't know what temperature to set it to. Maybe it was bad for me to enroll in this competition. Raiken, looking almost as confused as I had been asked me sincerely:

"You know how to bake, right?" 

With a light chuckle I refrained from immediately answering his question. It was true that I lived alone for a large portion of my life, and during that time I had to cook for myself. I cooked all sorts of things, like microwaveable popcorn to microwaveable ramen, to frozen dinners. Making things from scratch was another story. My apartment didn't have an oven so I never got any practice. My new building does, but Thalia doesn't have me cook anything myself so I've never got a chance to use it.

"...Of course I do!"

I lied. I know it wasn't good to say a lie like this, but it could hurt my image if he thought I couldn't cook. It was plainly obvious that he couldn't by how bewildered his face had been, so it only made sense that he would like a partner who can do the things he can't. Which means I would have to learn on the fly! I picked up a apron that was lying around as I confirmed:

"D-don't worry, just sit back and watch. I can do this all by myself!"

Now was my time to show off, or at least I hoped it was. Luckily I wasn't completely helpless. I at least understood that flour had been the basis of most pastry delicacies, including cake.  How much flour is another question, but I figured that it would at least be a lot. I opened a bag of flour and emptied half of it into the bowl, filling it almost two-thirds of the way. I was shocked at how much room had been left but I had to deal with it.

Next I figured the second biggest ingredient had to be suger. If it wasn't then how come did cake taste so sweet? Of course it couldn't be more than the flour because then the cake would be sugar based and not flour. I opened up the bag of sugar and poured until I felt around thirty percent of it was gone. Done, I placed the bag away from the bowl and looked at the remaining ingredients.

What did I have? Baking soda, eggs, milk, vanilla extract, and salt? Why would I need salt, cakes don't taste salty at all. With that decision I moved the salt away from the remaining ingredients. Next I looked at the baking soda, I stuck my finger into the container and licked the small amount that stuck. The taste was completely horrendous, but I kept myself from coughing or wheezing. Why would I put something this disgusting in something that tastes so sweet? NEXT!

I looked at the milk, which lay in a large jug. Despite never tasting milk, I figured that's what made the dough so creamy before baking. But with how solid the flour and sugar had been, I figured it needed quite a lot of milk to counteract that. I opened the jug and just poured the milk inside, overflowing the bowl slightly as milk dribbled along the sides. I was slightly worried that I added too much milk, but now was not the time to sulk.

I dreadfully picked up a single egg. They had left us an entire dozen of egg, but even if they wanted us to use that many I wouldn't. I personally didn't like eggs very much, and the idea of them being in the cake didn't appeal to me greatly, but I guessed it had to be done. I crashed the egg on the bowl, causing an opening for the insides to slide out. Unfortunately a few egg shells crashed inside, which I promptly picked out, but due to the white nature of the flour, sugar, and milk, I wasn't sure if I missed any pieces.

Finally came the vanilla extract. There in front of me sat an entire bottle of that beloved flavor, vanilla! There were a few other ingrediants like baking chocolate along with, what I presume other baking flavors, but I absolutely loved vanilla! I wondered why no one ever made a vanilla cake before, especially since this bottle was right in front of everyone. Due to my bias I opened the bottle, took a quick wiff of the amazing scent, and dumped the half a liter into the already overflowing bowl. 

Taking the whisk, I stirred the strange formula together, spashing it onto the surrounding table. Luckily my apron was taking the barage of hits instead of my kimono, meaning that after this my attire would still look as good as it did when we arrived. After getting a natural texture in the bowl I took the whisk and licked a small portion of the soon to be cake. I almost wanted to throw up from the intense vanilla fragrance and taste, but I was sure it would taste better after it was cooked.

I looked to the oven and realized something, it hadn't been preheated! Quickly I turned the dial (and in the process, breaking it off) to the highest possible setting and threw the batter on a tray into the heating oven. I took a deep breath and closed my eyes, I was sure that my cake would turn out alright. But as my conscious cleared I could smell something burning, and it wasn't food. What was that? Was that metal?

I put my oven mits on and opened the heating device. Surprisingly the heat could be felt through the gloves, ableit not as hot as it should be. I looked inside to see not only the cake taking a darker color than it should, but the metal bars holding it up inside of the oven were disintegrating. I managed to get my arms through the hot air and removed the melting tray, and placed the oozing material onto the nearby table. 

Closing the oven I looked to turn it off, but as I forgot, I broke the dial. With a sigh I pulled out a kunai and lodged it into the broken socket. I turned the kunai with large force counter-clockwise, and instantly I could feel the oven powering down. With the relief setting in I turned back to my strange creation. It was deformed and burnt in odd places, but it could have turned out worse. I turned my face to Raiken, keeping my eyes closed not wanting to see his reaction to all of this as I admitted:

"Well, it could have been worse, right?"
​


----------



## Hollow (Sep 5, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival - Cooking Competition​
It was quite a sight to see Alisa working in the kitchen. It was already the third time Yuuko caught herself staring as the young looking maid moved around their small, open kitchen with extreme ease and confidence. "I don't know Yuuko-san," she answered the girl's previous question without looking away from her Jam mix. "Though it's possible that the cakes will be open for everyone to taste after the competition."

With a content grin, Yuuko went back to finishing her castella cake batter. She was almost done with it, only needing to finish folding the bread flour into the mix. By the time she deemed it creamy and delicious looking enough, Alisa also seemed to be done with her part of the baking. Taking the hint, the younger girl rushed to get a cake mold and quickly began to pass some butter over the metal before dusting it with normal flour while Alisa checked the consistency of the batter.

Yuuko almost let out a very girlish squeal when her partner for the competition gave a small nod of approval.

"By the way, Alisa, doesn't the castella cake usually have honey?" Yuuko asked, holding the cake mold down so the maid could pour the cake mix into it.

"Usually yes," Alisa answered with a patient smile. "But in this case the honey would clash with the flavors in the jam."

"Ehh..." 

With her chin propped in her hands, Yuuko watched from the opposite side of the counter as Alisa then tapped the mold twice before gently adding spoons of her specially mixed jam into the cake. It looked rather strange to the younger girl but she chose not to comment on it.

The hardest part of baking, for Yuuko, was waiting for the actual baking to end. Sitting in front of the oven and waiting for the cake to be done wasn't really entertaining. But it was necessary. 

"Won't the cake look a little too simple just by itself?" Yuuko wondered out loud after the first ten minutes passed. Twenty more to go. 

"Some say the best part about the castella cake is the sugary brown top of the cake," Alisa answered her question with a small sigh. 

Yuuko looked at the judges table while thinking up an answer. "You did say simplicity is beauty but..." She trailed off, blushing a bit as she didn't really know what she wanted to say.

"Okay, what would you suggest then?"

Yuuko stood up, a little nervous. "Maybe we could add something to the top of the cake...maybe some rhubarb." And when Alisa didn't answer, Yuuko thought that maybe this was her cue to explain. "It has a pretty red color and will go nicely with the major taste of raspberry in the jam."

"Alright then, go see if you can find us some Yuuko-san." Alisa answered after taking some time to think about it. 

Happy, Yuuko did as she was told and rushed around to check the rest of the ingredients provided for the competitors. Probably out of pure luck, she managed to find some and hurriedly carried them back to their baking area. "I found some, Alisa. I was thinking that maybe we could pull off a neat little trick to give the judges some entertainment!"

Not waiting for the maid to ask what Yuuko was planning, the younger girl pulled off some of the shuriken available and launched the Rhubarb high into the air, throwing the Shuriken with good precision to chop off the green leaves. She grinned at Alisa when the pieces fell perfectly on top of the counter. "Let me show you how it's done," the older girl said with a smile as she reached for some of the Rhubarb herself and repeated the process with several more rhubarb pieces than Yuuko. The shuriken flew so quickly it blurred in the young girl's trained eyes.

Wow. 

Yuuko had no idea Alisa could hit with such high accuracy. Then again, she had already come to the conclusion that the Nakano maid was not someone she should mess with. 

"Wash the Rhubarb, I'll go get the cake ready."

After they chopped the rhubarb into incredibly thin threads and laid them on top of the cake, Yuuko sighed with content. It looked glorious. But... "Where's the jam?" She asked, looking all around the cake for bits of the jam that had been thrown inside before it went inside the oven.

"Ah," Alisa answered with a pride glint in her eyes. "This is part of the recipe Yuuko-san. The jam is actually in the middle of the cake. You can't see it from outside but you'll see it when you cut a slice to eat it."

That was just another reason to add to Yuuko's personal list on why the cake was definitely absolutely delicious. 

They both walked to the Jury's stand as soon as the cake seemed perfect. Alisa carrying the plate. "This is our entry for the competition," she explained with a polite voice. "Please enjoy."


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Festival Arc]*

_*Cooking, Cooking, Cooking *​_"Mooooooh!! There was so many people, we couldn?t sign up for the competition!! We couldn?t even watch it." walking back with a depressed aura surrounding her, the princess stood next to me, her guardian, while whining about not being able to take part in the recent event. Apparently a cake baking competition was what took place at that hour of the festival but shamefully, none of us were able to see a single thing."Princess, It?s cool that you want to participate and all but...Do you even know how to bake a cake?"is what the fifteen years old genin -me- asked, since I honestly doubt she has any sort of skill at the kitchen. it wouldn?t be strange if she didn?t know how to do it, after all at the clan leader?s home there are maids who do most of the house chores and of course that includes cooking the meal."Heheheh, of course not!"she spout that nonchalantly with big smile in her face and making a sign of peace with her hand, she looked very proud of that fact. Only thing I could do was to sigh at this, I knew that she would say that but it didn?t make it less foolish"Then how were you planning to participate? I mean, let alone cake baking, do you at least know how to cook anything at all?"and just as expected, like a freaking dejavu, the girl made the same expression and gesture before replying"Not at all! heheh."I felt how my eye twitched as my orbs looked in despair at the naive easy going and idiotic brat before me, turned around and started to walk in a random direction so for the infinitesimal time I could ask myself what I may have done to deserve this.

"Aaah, wait for me Ak-kun! y-you know, this could have been a nice experience, I could have even learned abit about cooking and all!! I could even learn how to bake a cake for your next birthday"I thankful but she should know that such things aren?t needed I have never had one, and I?m not interested in one so yeah, if that?s her real reason I don?t see point in it. But If I am honest, I think the only thing she wants to do is to bake a cake so she can stuff her mouth until she chokes or something. After the little conversation we stayed in silence for some moments, and I couldn?t resist looking back at her. She was there looking at the ground as she advanced. Dammit, don?t make that fucking face idiot or you will make me do something i don?t want to....Okay!! Shit, probably i will regret this but to hell! Guess...It?s also part of my babysitting job."Okay if you want I?ll-"

*"Oh man, this is bad!! Look at how many clients we have, if we don?t find a way to fix this, they will start to leave!"*

"Umm, what?s going on there? Looks like they have some troubles." is what she said while looking in the direction of the voice we just heard. As I do the same, i manage to see four guys, three standing around one who was sitting on a big wooden box. By their attire I can say that two of them are probably chefs and the other two are waiters. Well, who cares? whatever may have happened is not my business. I will just keep sightseeing with the prin-...Where the fuck is she?! Oh no, please tell me that she didn?t..."Shit."obviously as everyone knows by now, she already went to talk with those people; why can?t she just stay out of others? businesses? One day someone will get pissed off at her, try to do something and I?ll have to needlessly murder someone because of that. 

Going over to where she was standing, I arrive just in time to hear the main problem, apparently the chef had an accident and the assistants are all new so they barely know how to properly prepare the dishes in the menu. Plus, the waiters aren?t enough since apparently the retads didn?t think their place would get so crowded. It?s a fucking festival where people from all countries come to enjoy, what the fuck did they expect?

*"You see it?s our first time taking part in th festival so..."*guess that explains it all, basically a bunch of fucking newbies having a bad day."Allow us to help you!"aaaaaand  she said it!!! great, just fucking great!! now I have to help this silly guys who didn?t make a proper setout for the event? I mean, i can?t give a darn to what happens to the rest of people, much less those who live a spart of the Black so why should I give them a hand? oh yeah, because this dumbass? eyes are already sparkling with determination, I just hope these guys aren?t as stupid as I think and will allow the princess to be in the kitchen*"For real!?That?s great! but ummm, Can you cook?"*and that question again,  it?s like she just needs the entire world to know she can?t"Don?t worry, don?t worry"is what she replied as thos eguys stared at her with uneasy faces.

If I were they, I would worry...a lot.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 6, 2014)

*Ran and Chika, Trust Exercises! *

As the ground began to rumble, Chika's eyes narrow. "Hey now, i know i'm quite the man, but come now Kami-sama..." Ran smirked a little as the ground shook.  The kunoichi smacks Ran upside the head from his comment, "Now's really no tha time.  Seems like this party's gettin a bit crazy, eh?"  she kneels down in front of her partner, "Shall we?" she questions as the scary voice echoes through the city.

"Are you offerin me a ride on them big strong arms? Oh how is a lady to resist~" Ran chuckled a big, wrapping his arms around Chika's neck and getting close onto her back.  "Would I make you go all by your lonesome?  Never." the redhead smirks as she stands, taking the young man's weight on her back and starts off at a run. "I don't know~ Ya know you do get mad at me there a lot chicka." Ran chuckled a bit, looking down at Chika's armored covered chest._ "Chance~"_ Ran thought to himself, slowly sliding his hands down the armored womens chest.... you know, from the ruckus..

"Tell ya what, little Ran, if we get outta here alive, I might letcha touch em out of the breastplate.  Ya ain't sneaky." she continues running, a smirk crawling across her face.  "But I don't mean anything by it." Chika states quickly, keeping her eyes on the path. "Oh, Well a time an place for everythin i suppose." Ran smiled a bit, this was how their relationship had always been, but he didn't hate it. He was looking forward to that scarf ceremony... he'd already bought his afterall.  "Xactly." she says shortly, her hands sliding backward a bit, allowing her to cup Ran's butt with her hands, giving a slight blush as she does so.

"Calm down now soldier." Ran smirked a little, "Let's focus on gettin outta here first." He pointed up ahead. "Seems to be a clear path through the town that way, shouldn't have no trouble and don't see no big cracks."

"Right, I'll head tha way, all tha way out?" Chika questions, continuing in the direction they went in. "Can't verify the clarity too far out, should be good for about 30 meters though. keep runnin, we can change position and direction when required." Yeah.. that's right, in these situations... "I'm a ninja afterall." Ran thought to himself, the time with the lion, that strange base... the chuunin exams.. he was realizing what it means to be a shinobi.

Chika knew one thing for sure, nobody will often trust you fully.  Ran was the one person that did, she knew that.  Her feelings for him were obvious, but hidden from the beginning.  Being a shinobi included trusting your teammates with your life, even if you can't trust yourself.  With Kokuo, she knew she wouldn't be able to trust herself as unstable as the seal can become.  She needed people around that she knew could control her in a time of need.  With that sense of trust she heeded Ran's directions, "On it."


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 6, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[First Training Ground, Konohagakure]​*
> [A Test Taste of Endurance III]
> *Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*​
> 
> ...



Akarusa, Hatori
Drunken​
Hatori shuddered now she was trying to make them drunk? Now atleast he liked hot food to some degree but they had a considerable amount of drink the night before maybe he should step down and avoid the inevitable. A drunken owl couldn't be a good thing, April would be flying into anything and everything and god only knew what he would end up doing.

Never the less he finished it but did take it slow hoping it'd reduce the risk of him killing himself before the round was done. If he had Takame this wouldn't be so much of a issue he could likely abuse it to numb his body enough to mitigate the effects this meal was having on his body. Well the pain at least.

Akanne seemed to make even uthe most teydious ogf 'tste's innttreiseng, lookiyng to hsi competiinto for a mohment as his vision had begukn to haze. at lesat this tabeoru character awas enjmoying it ont sure iyf the same bcould be iasd of him, well he wafs enjoying iot but only because this is exactly what mhe expected farom the womyan htsat qwas kownn as akaneq.

once taksing the final biet nhe ways pretty mduch doen fdor but hke sat sthere svilently for severla moments tryinhg fto hold it all down. "akrane...... ddo you make tkhis for family?" He slurred


----------



## Laix (Sep 6, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_



THE - TRANSCENDENCE - TO VALHALLA
_fate presents itself to thee_
*PART 1*











The earth beneath their feet began to  shake violently as the panicked screams of innocent civilians bellowed  through the festival sky. Just moments ago, a strange woman had  delivered a speech declaring a war against Fuzengakure. The Kage had to  surrender herself or risk the deaths of thousands, maybe even millions.

Cakes  flipped on to their faces, tables were knocked over and electric cables  were battered. Edie Nakano was paralysed. She couldn't comprehend what  was happening. All she could do was look around her with her baby blue  eyes widened and her lips parted with a mix of shock and fear.

_Why?_

Why were they doing this?
​ 
They explained themselves but nothingmade  sense._ Absolutely nothing_. She had no idea what to do. Does she go and  help people get away or does she run for her life? Should she find  refuge in the village or escape back to Konoha? 

Leaping over the  crunching rocks was Alisa, moving with the swift speed of a shinobi.  One hand appeared to be activating the earpiece now suddenly clipped to  her right ear and the other reaching out, grabbing a fear-stricken Edie  by the wrist.

"I'm getting her out right away. Can you arrange an  express train?" Alisa appeared to be communicating with a mystery  person as she began leading Edie away through the village. She didn't  even give a word of explanation to the girl, not even a sentence to try  and make this situation just that little bit clearer. Right now she felt  like prized cattle being moved out of harm's way.

"Alisa, what's  happening!? Who's attacking the village!?" Her cries for an explanation  were at first greeted with a momentary pause from Alisa, who was  focused on carefully moving through the crumbling village without any harm coming to Natsu Nakano's daughter. 

All the young girl could do was try and piece together bits of information from Alisa's conversation.

"Yes. She's with me. Iwagakure soldiers supposedly, have the Kage been contacted? I see. I'm worried a train could become a target and cause harm to her. Yes... I am aware of that..." The maid glanced back at Edie, their eyes making contact for just a split second.

In that time Edie could see there was something different about Alisa. She wasn't her usual cheerful, kind-hearted and slightly-timid self. Instead she was assertive yet sombre, showing an unseen side to the maid Edie was used to walking all over.

Dare she say it but Alisa was acting more like a Jōnin on a serious mission rather than the head maid of the Nakano family.

Alisa turned away, continuing her conversation. "I have to go now. I'll contact in exactly ten minutes by which we should be out of the village. I will sir... You have my word."

Things were only getting stranger as the seconds went by. Deactivating her ear piece, Alisa let out a short sigh before finally looking at Edie as if the truth was about to come out. 

Yanking herself free from the maid's grip, she looked down at the panicked cries of the civilians below her scattering through the village like ants. Unknown assailants from the Stone cut them down one-by-one, making for an eye-wincing sight to be witnessed by even a girl who considers herself a cold-hearted bitch.

_How could she ever condone this?_

Innocent people just wanting to enjoy their time at a Festival being slaughtered for it, all because of the actions of others. Whatever the Kage has decided has now led to people who have no connection to this political crap losing their lives for it. She couldn't bare to watch, averting her eyes back to Alisa as they moved forward through the village. 

But no matter where she turned, she couldn't stop their blood-curdling screams from poisoning her ears.

"That was Mr. Tanake..." Alisa revealed, speaking with a blank tone so contrasting to her usual sweetness. "... The head of your father's security unit."

_Her father? _Of course. 

Her heart warmed at first to think of her father doing everything he could to protect his daughter but then the reality dawned on her: Why did she get this special treatment? Why did she get dozens of men and women like Alisa willing to risk their lives for her safety? Was it just because she was rich and powerful? Just because of who her father is? Just because of what spoon she was fed with as a child, because of what blood runs through her veins?

This wasn't fair at all. Natsu, Alisa, maybe even Mr. Tanake - they all knew about her power. They knew that no matter what happened to her, she would be fine. That was the power of her cursed regeneration and the finite truth. 

So why not use some of these resources to help the other civilians? Surely her and Alisa could at least get a defenseless child away or something! Anything to take this privileged guilt away.

"Alisa, you know this is stupid."

Her words brought the maid to a halt. They were now stood on a random rooftop, Edie speaking to her back as the silver-haired maid looked down at her feet with a frown.

"I'm immortal. I can't die no matter what they do to me, so why all this effort to get me out!? Could we all just not like help a few others instead? There's children out there, children who can't defend themselves yet dozens of people are focusing their efforts on saving a girl who can't die anyway."

"..."

"You know that its---"

"These are your father's orders."

Alisa finally spoke up, ending Edie's impromptu speech. She looked over her shoulder, barely making eye contact with the opinionated girl.

"If anything happened to you, regardless of whether you can heal it or not... Your father would be infuriated and upset. Have you not considered the other risks, Miss Edie? What if you are kidnapped and used as a bargaining chip? What would you do then!?"

There was nothing she could say to that. Alisa was right in a few ways but Edie was confident she could defend herself. After her experiences in the Chūnin Exams, the drive to get stronger has been ever present and won't falter under any circumstances. 

Hearing this selfish defense coming from one of the people she's trusted most was angering. Her fists clenched themselves and her lips began to tighten.

"This invasion has only made me realize how stupid I've been. Too long have I just been left in the dark, expected to be content with just a credit card and a maid..."

There was nothing she hated like being left in the dark like this. She was an adult, capable of making her own decisions and most certainly capable of protecting herself. Regardless of whose daughter she was or how much weight her social status carried, they shouldn't treat her like this.

She looked up at Alisa with a stone-faced glare.

"You can tell my father to stuff his reinforcements! I'm a capable kunoichi and I'm going to defend myself. I'm going to get back to Konoha, then I'm going to find Suzume and ask him that burning question on my mind..."

The maid had a look of utter surprise on her face when she saw the walls built up around Natsu's precious daughter were beginning to crumble away.

"Just who is that _woman?_"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 6, 2014)

*Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 24*

*Ren Houki*​ 
The sounds had come sporadically at first and everyone assumed they were just driven by the blend of aromas in the air. Dogs had a keener sense of smell than most humans and it was natural that a cooking contest might set them off. Every once in a while, a lone bark rang across the area, which would then begin a chain reaction as another canine would soon join in. But just as quickly as they emerged, they disappeared, as their masters quelled them. He was very thankful for this. The Houki disliked loud noises. 

And then it became a tsunami of noise. Even stood so far away from the source, Ren's ears could pick it up. They started off as whines and then, as if it was a warning from God himself, it turned into a chorus of deafening barks. Even Ren winced a bit at this, his ears especially sensitive to such clamour, though as one of his hands was occupied with carrying his cake, he could not cover his ears with them as many in the audience had taken to doing. Others, Ren noticed, attempted to rein their pets in, but had no such luck or success. In fact, their tugging only seemed to fuel whatever it was that was causing this behaviour... 

The fervour of the people slowly wilted. Excitement died down and was replaced with an unspoken fear. Mutters began, though nobody could hear them. Some left the area, though nobody bothered to notice them. Before anybody had even realised, an ominous chill had enveloped the site, like the cold mist on a winter morning. The atmosphere was viscous with tension; a complete reverse of the Phoenix Festival a mere ten minutes ago. 

Ren Houki found this deeply unsettling. He was no empath, nor an animal, but he was good at reading the atmosphere. It was a skill and talent he'd been forced to develop in the suffocating environment of the Houki clan. He could almost _feel _the immature excitement and passion of the audience give way to something... cold. Ren's eyes narrowed. He would never admit it, but uncertainty was one of his greatest fears and, as he slowly walked to the podium completely dumbfounded by this chilly wave, Ren had to admit that he too was filled with unease. _
_
  The attack attack came out of nowhere, like lightning on a summer's day. The earth underneath everyone's feet gave a tentative quake, as if suddenly lifted on stilts and rocked about by an angry child. Tables toppled, ingredients rained and cakes flew through the air amidst the renewed fervour of fear and panic. This was what he had been feeling - what everybody was feeling, even. Fuzengakure was being invaded. 

Ren gulped as he slowly came back to his senses, the rocking of the ground having slightly threw him off. When he came to himself, he'd noticed that the screaming had died down and all had become silent again. But it wasn't a calm silence; it was a smothering one. The Houki realised, as he looked around, that everyone around him was now looking up. He gave a frown and tilted his head upwards, too.​ 
No words could really describe what he felt at that exact moment. It was just a blur. His eyes widened and his jaw slowly descended. For a brief moment, the wisecracking shinobi, like everyone else, had become speechless. In fact, now that he had turned on his chakra sensing, the young shinobi had to almost suppress a shudder at the power he felt. His radius could not reach a city as wide or expansive as Fuzengakure, but their power reverberated in his mind's eye like an overwhelming buzz. It was muddled as a collective entity, but the genin could clearly tell that it was actually a large collection of people. It was... an army. "What the fuck." He had no idea what else he could say. 

Her sickly purple projection hung in the sky like some kind of demonic Christmas decoration. It was like those neon lights everywhere in the city, but scaled upwards a hundred times. As everyone stared at her, time seemed to have frozen itself. Everybody was silent, and so was she. Then, her lips parted, the woman's voice echoing throughout all of Fuzengakure. "Fuzengakure, hear our words..."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 6, 2014)

*Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 25*

*Ren Houki*

He didn't particularly feel like sticking around long enough to see whether or not Iwagakure were intent on keeping their word of slaying the entire village if their Kage did not concede. Ren had seen enough carnage to last a normal person's life time in the S-ranked mission, and had no intent on seeing more or exposing himself to the possibility of being in danger as well. _"The Kage of Fuzen will definitely be aware of what's happening. If she's going to surrender, there's likely only an hour or two before she gives the city back to Iwa. If the Iwa shinobi are smart about it, they might have covered up the train station, too..."_ He rubbed at his head. How had a simple festival become such a complicated and dangerous ordeal? Before he could leave, he had to find Makoto and Izumi, anyway. They'd come here as a group, and they would leave as a group. Ren personally had very little emotional investment in the fate of Fuzen, but he wasn't going to leave his friends behind.

Yukino walked over, standing out from the crowd as one of the few who remained calm and poised, as if completely unworried about the prospect of an invasion from a foreign power. Well, that, and the fact that she was actually moving in the completely opposite direction. "I've found Makoto and Izumi," she said, two of her signature red lanterns floating beside her. The other three must have been sent out to look for Makoto and Izumi, Ren realised.

He blinked, turning around cautiously. "You have? Where are they?" Ren asked. He tried not to show it, but he was a little bit worried. Just a smidge. He didn't doubt Izumi's good sense, but with Makoto... there was no telling what kind of trouble he might have gotten into. It wouldn't surprise him if he'd actually stumbled across one of the Iwagakure soldiers by accident, or something.

She pursed her lips, a faint look of annoyance momentarily blemishing her face. Though, it disappeared as soon as it appeared, the kunoichi returning to her usual disposition. "My lighthouse shows that they seem to have found each other in a street quite nearby. It's about a ten minute walk away - five, if we hurry, but..." Yukino paused for a moment, as if unsure of what to say. 

Ren was not feeling particularly patient. "What?" he demanded. 

She pinched at the bridge of her nose, then rotated the lantern in front of her to show the screen to Ren. It had a large map, showing two blips marked as 'Izumi' and 'Makoto' and... three other ones, nearby in a few streets adjacent to them. "There seems to be a group of three heading in their general direction. They have Iwagakure headbands."

Ren paused and gave a slow, deliberate nod. He wasn't angry or concerned by this; just annoyed. It made sense that Iwagakure would want to mobilise so quickly when tasked with dealing with a village as large as Fuzen. "Then we need to go. Right now," he said, then looked at Taneda. He'd followed after Yuki, but had gone quiet after the announcement by the woman in the sky. "You coming?" Ren asked.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Festival Arc?]*

_*Do not fight*​_
So I am here in the middle of a chaotic place while a bunch of idiotic cooks are having a hard time trying to figure out how to go about all the orders in the kitchen. The stall, well, it can?t be called a stall, it?s more like a huge tent where a ton of tables are placed, the place was very well decorated and had a very comfortable air to it, if it weren?t by the fact that the waiters and the people preparing the food were a complete mess. There are more than a hundred tables for about four people each, and the house is full. Clearly they are lacking staff. Shaking my head at the situation y turn around and go over to the kitchen to see how things are going, there?s no need for me to do anything so I will only be looking out for the princess and that?s it. That?s what i thought.

Then as soon as I entered the kitchen....A fucking flying plate was about to behead me!! What the fuck man? how can two minutes out of this place can cause this? "Okay, who the fuck threw that at me, you buncha retards!!??"I shouted, why am i the one who has to be attacked here? But well, seems like I won?t receive any answer because these guys are just running from one way to another doing everything the wrong way."Ak-kun, Ak-kun! Look at this!! My new creation!!"once I heard those words my mind received a huge shock for a moment, they actually allowed her to cook? What kind of idiot,no, this goes beyond mere idiocy; what kinda brain dead fucker would allow this little wench tot ouch anything here? Turning around I see what she did, if the different scents didn?t give a way what she put in that pot, I would have swore that shit was poison, and the worst kind.

Blatantly trying to ignore her, i gaze all over the place, they have ingredients that seem fresh but they are just fucking them up, if you are going to do this kinda shit, better throw them away, I?m sure someone will pick them up and make better use of them. Not being ale to bear with this kind of development, my patience finally reached its limit and I snapped"Dammit!! I can?t watch this anymore!!"the lot of them stopped in their tracks once they heard me screaming, "Neee, Ak-kun what?s wrong?"and she even has the guts to ask? What?s wrong? seriously?"What?s wrong? EVERYTHING is wrong! I would rather eat dog shit instead of what these idiots are cooking!! Okay, everyone get the fuck outta here, now!"

"EEEHHH!? But we were doing fine! Also why would they all go? they need to prepare the food."

"Everyone get out so i can work"

"Wah, Ak-kun can you cook?"

"Do i look like the kind who eats out every day? One gets tired of that soon, you know?"

*"Wait, even if you know how to make the things in the menu, how will you handle all of the dishes? it?s too much for just one person!"* and so one of the waiters interrupted us, whay are these guuys so annoying, just let me do my thing and that?s it! "You just do as I say!"immediately I joined my hands and about ten  clones appeared, then they joined their hands and now I had fifty people at my disposal."Happy now? Princess, you go out there and be a waitress, waiters...you be waiters along side thirty five of my clones, and cooks, just fucking leave me some space, watch and learn."

Without questioning me anymore, they just did as I said. Immediately the orders started to arrive as i and my fifteen clones started to go at it. The first thing one of them started to do was...Ramen? Who the hell orders ramen in a restaurant wannabe which has a menu with dishes of all the countries?!

*-Ten minutes later-*

"Boss the next order!"

One of my clones enters repaidly followed by a few more , all of them with what people has requested from us. The next one is a dish from kumogakure, it?s easy when you have been there, tasted it and know the recipe. If you look outside, you can see the princess alongside the rest of people running around while carrying the orders. And the kitchen is no different, it?s like a freaking circus with a lot of _ME_ making summersaults or trying to show off while slicing meat or veggies. On the corner of my eyes i can see the uncha cooks taking notes, dude I know I said watch and learn but I wasn?t telling them to do that.

Suddenly a few shouts warn us that something may be wrong, the ground shakes and my instincts tell me that something bad is gonna happen. Quickly I leave the kitchen going outside of the tent just to see a big group of people going around capturing those who have been enjoying the event, my eyes catch a glimpse of the headbands of this group"Iwa..."so that?s how things were, those guys were already claiming what?s been theirs from the beginning. If Fuzen is lucky, the civillians won?t get completely massacred. The rock pulled a good one here, but under these circumstance even us were in danger.

Going back, I take one of my clones "Oi, Iwa is making its move, tell everyone to get the hell out of here and find everyone from Konoha. Don?t fucking let them intervene in this if they try to!!"with that said, my copy disappeared with a poof as I ran to look for the princess.


----------



## Laix (Sep 6, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
SUMMONING TRAINING
*THE GREAT SLUG KATSUYU*
______________________________As time went on, the bond between Edie Nakano and her 205 year old slug tightened. Their relationship was rather similar to that of Edie and Alisa; the former treated the latter like a slave at times, barking orders and cracking her whip out. However, there was the presence of respect in both relationships that made it all the more endurable for Katsuyu and Alisa. There was also the secret solace they took in knowing they were actually valued as friends rather than mere acquaintances or a side of bread to Edie's pizza. 

Sat  beneath a tree in the sprawling gardens of her estate, she browsed  through the collection of scrolls stacked up between her legs as a  body-sized Katsuyu looked on with interest. Edie was reading through the historic recorded data on the Fifth Hokage Tsunade alongside the founder of the very school she attends, Sakura Haruno. There was also mentions of Shizune and Katsuyu herself before she "disappeared into hiding". 

For the slug herself, just seeing Edie read through these scrolls depicting events nearly two centuries ago brought a wave of nostalgia over her. 
There were many fond memories on her mind, such as her times with The Legendary Sannin fighting through the dozens of battles and wars, along with her dear friend Gamabunta who passed away some time ago. In actuality, unless there was some inhumane reanimation at large, Katsuyu was the last living creature from the time of Naruto Uzumaki. Holding that record gave her mixed feelings. On the one hand, she felt honoured to be apart of a time where so many powerful shinobi walked the earth and was happy to pass on the hundreds of stories she has.

However, there was something resembling survivor's guilt lingering about.

Katsuyu couldn't help but feel at times she was past her time and longed to join her friends in the afterlife. It was part of the reason why she went into hiding after the death of Tsunade, Sakura and Shizune. They were like family to her and without them, life felt empty. She felt even if she couldn't die through conventional means, she could somewhat join them by going into a self-imposed exile on an isolated island in the Land of Waves. Besides the encounter with Kuriyama and a few others who seeked out her legacy, it remained that way.

That was, until a certain girl came along...

"So Tsunade was your first summoner, right?" Edie asked as she skimmed through a blue scroll detailing Tsunade's time as one of the Sannin. 

"That's correct. She was truly a remarkable woman. Before her, I was only good for my division technique, my acid and my size. I was slow and had limited offense. I had very little confidence and I..." Katsuyu paused for a moment before taking on a much sweeter tone with her voice. 

"... I was made into what I am today because of Lady Tsunade."

Edie was interested by what Katsuyu meant by this. "How so?" Was responded as she put down the scroll, picking up another which chronicled the events of the Fourth Great Shinobi War.

"My signature technique that also makes me only useful to a very select handful of summoners is the Enkaku Chiyu."

The Nakano was well aware of this technique. Kuriyama had already explained it to her as the staple technique of Katsuyu and part of what makes her such a valuable and powerful summon. Its said that in collaboration with The Fifth Hokage, Katsuyu protected all the citizens of Konohagakure from a technique which devastated the infrastructure at the time, leaving only the Hokage's monument intact. 

Edie also knew the power required to master such a technique and she understood she wasn't quite there yet. But with hard work and determination, she was certain she could surpass Tsunade and perform impressive feats with Katsuyu's help.

After all, there was something on her side that neither Sakura or Tsunade possessed. It was something Edie treated as a curse at first but was slowly beginning to embrace as a part of who she is.

"I hope soon Kuriyama-san will begin the Byakugō no In training with you, Edie-san!" She uttered cheerfully. Edie shook her head in disagreement but with a confident smirk on her face. 

"No, not yet." Closing her eyes, she closed the scroll and placed it in the pile.

"Sakura didn't master the Enkaku Chiyu in one day nor did Tsunade create it in one day. Its going to take time and I'm smart enough to realize that. We take things a step at a time, working our way upwards."

Katsuyu was in awe at her comments. "Your determination is inspiring, Edie-san!"

"Also..."

Edie pulled herself up from the weekly-cut grass, dusting off her plaid school skirt before raising her clenched right fist with beaming confidence.

"With my power, nobody can stop me! I'll surpass Sakura, Tsunade and Kuriyama with ease."

Raising her thumb to her mouth, she sunk her teeth in, drawing a trickle of blood. Katsuyu questioned what this girl was planning by gathering blood for a summoning considering she had already been summoned. Little did she know that Edie wasn't a girl to be all talk and no walk. She was going to show Katsuyu exactly what she meant.

She crouched down, slamming her now regenerated palm on the grassy knoll. An elaborate black seal spiraled outwards from her hand, imprinting itself on the earth.

"Kuchiyose no Jutsu!"
​
_*POOF*_
​
Dusty white smoke filled the grand garden, producing a much larger amount than normal. Due to the way summoning worked with Katsuyu, she knew exactly what Edie had just done the second it happened.

"Look up!"

The slug did just that, witnessing the appearance of a much larger version of herself. Edie was stood atop it with one hand poised on her hip and another flicking her shampooed locks over her shoulder.

"Truly impressive Edie! Have you been practicing?" Katsuyu inquired as she merged with her larger self.

"Yep. I haven't had much time with the Chūnin Exams on but this week during the interval, I've managed to pull it off." The girl then laid back on the slug, letting her skin soak up the rays of the sun. 

"I told you Katsuyu, I wasn't joking. I'm going to get better, I'm going to really prove myself..." She looked up at the sky, the place where endless possibilities called home. Her destiny was truly written up there, waiting to make itself apparent to her.

"Just you wait."​


----------



## Kei (Sep 6, 2014)

_*
[Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc]
[A Battle for Everyone's Soul]









​*_


The storm came for them and it came with a vengeance.  It knocked everything from the ground up into the air. It shook the earth and darkened the sky. The screams of the people mingled in with the loud screams of alarms going off. The storm was strong, strong enough to make all the Fenikkusu’s in the area eyes widen. 

*“ALL NON COMBANTANTS PLEASE REPORT TO THE SHELTERS! ALL NINJA COMBANTANTS PLEASE SAFELY GUIDE NONCOMBANTANTS TO THE DESIGNATED SHELTERS!” *​ 
There was no amount of prerecorded voice that could calm down the screaming voices of the village and its people. The once peaceful village was now clouded with terror. The storm wasn’t just bringing bad omens, but a dark cloud bigger than anything that Fuzenkagure ever seen before. The people ran and screamed, trampling over each other. There wasn’t anything left but chaos.  Chaos that needed order, chaos that needed guidance and a ray of light that would shine brightly through the darkness of the storm, and that light stood in front of the incoming storm.

She took her sword and grasped it firmly at the pommel, before taking it and not even fully lifting it from the ground knocked on the ground. Causing flames to erupt from her feet and engulf her, a flamboyant display of power and fire as it swirled around the woman who stood unmoved by the incoming storm. There was a slight pause from the people as they looked at their leader.

*“DID YOU NOT HEAR? ALL COMBANTANTS SHALL HELP NONCOMBANTS GET TO SAFETY!”* Her voice boomed and shook everyone to their core. This was the woman that led them, that helped with the creation of Fuzenkagure, and as she drew her sword and it gleamed in the flames that she created. She stood as a symbol of Fuzenkagure, strong and unmoving in the face of danger.

This was the woman….The mad dog of Fuzenkagure….One of the rising Phoenix’s that protected the village.

Zo Minami.

“Zo!” A voice called out to her and landing right beside her, it was her right hand and her shadow, Yuu.  Coming up behind him was Rex and his daughter Chika. The little girl curled into her dads arm cowering in fear and Zo could only look away in shame. Her family and village were in danger and she could only guess who could have done it.

“They’ve could have made a flashier appearance. Maybe shown off their flashy baking skills, but nah, they have to be big and bad.” Rex sighed as he put Chika on the ground, but the little girl wasn’t having it and she grabbed her father’s legs. 

“Rex! Zo! Yuu!” Soma and Kou called out, they waved their arms as they came close. Rex smiled as he saw behind them Ruka was coming. It was like a family reunion but instead of the normal meet up it was the destruction of their village that was bringing them together. 

 “I heard from the front gate! I came as quick as possible!" Ruka said as she landed beside Rex. She turned towards the dark looming cloud, and frowned, "Those bastards...I'll...I'll make sure I'll kill them all this time!"

“Soma, Kou, take Chika and put her into the shelter. After that help guide the people to safety. We are going to go.” Rex said as he picked up his daughter and passed her off to Soma, “Take care of her alright.”

“Can you tell my other half that I love her and our children….You know just in case…”

“Yeah…”​ 
This was war. This wasn’t a training exercise or a random mission. No this was a declaration of war and everyone knew that. Either they somehow will win and push them back, or they will lose. The Fenikkusu couldn’t have the latter. Their whole existences was for Fuzenkagure and from a young age they knew the importance of protecting what was theirs even if that meant some losses on their side. 

 Soma and Kou watched as their face darkened with intent to kill. The fangs they bore had been sharpen over years. Soma held Chika tightly as she watched as Ruka was the first one off. She had wasted no time and darted off towards the buildings. Rex hissed but then turned back to his daughter. 

Rex gave a kiss to Chika forehead ruffling her red hair, “You gotta be strong for daddy and the others okay. I love you princess.” Rex ruffled her hair and also followed shortly after Ruka.  

“I’ll bring them back…I promise…”

Zo nodded towards Soma and Kou, “Let’s go Yuu!”

Yuu nodded as he followed right behind Yuu. Iwa had made their move and now it was there turn. There was no doubt in her mind that she had to get them far away from the shelter areas and possibly the village. As she neared her cousins, Ruka and Rex were already there. Ruka eyes were dark red, her flames circled around her body as she looked dead at the Iwa kage.  Rex teeth had become fangs protruding out his mouth. This was the truth behind the Fenikkusu powers. Beneath the air of royalty and power, they were just attack dogs.

Even as she neared the Iwa kage and his team, Zo felt the rage boiling threatening to overtake her. 

*“OSAMUUU!!!!!”*​


----------



## Laix (Sep 6, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE - TRANSCENDENCE - TO VALHALLA
*PART 2*
​"_Miss Edie..._"

"Alisa."

"You must understand. It's difficult... Complicated even! I wish with all my heart things were simpler but..."

"But _what?_"

The maid and her mistress were at a standstill amidst the falling of Fuzengakure. As smoke filled the late afternoon sky, her mind paid no attention to the cries beneath and around, begging for mercy from their attackers. Its not that she didn't care, it was just this moment had locked her in. There was no looking out, she was completely fixated on her most trusted friend who appeared to be deceiving her on the orders of her father.

"But... I..." Alisa couldn't do it anymore. Just looking into the girl's eyes was heartbreaking. While she respected Mr. Nakano, she practically raised Edie as her own. 

Whatever the consequences, she was willing to face them.

"I haven't been completely honest with you Miss Edie," She admitted, staring down at the concrete rooftop as the lump in her throat hardened. "Its time you knew the truth about just what happened at the---"










​ 
_*SMASH*
_​
The maid was thrust into the air, cut off by her own shriek of surprise. A golem-like hand made of stone emerged from inside the building, wrapping around Alisa and holding her hostage in the air. It appeared to be naturally formed from the earth beneath the concrete cobbles beneath, with chunks of grey and patches of grass sprouting from the dips and crevices.

 "_*Yōton: Sekkaigyō no Jutsu.*_"
​ 
A soft yet snobbish voice of a young male was heard followed by the sound of a dollop of fresh cement being layered over the stone hand. It appeared to come from the sky, prompting Edie to shoot her glare upwards. 

  "_*Suiton: Mizurappa.*_"​ 
This time it came from the left alongside a sharp spear of water that spread with a resulting splash, soaking the cement in blue. As per the laws of chemical reactions, the cement swiftly dried, locking the stone arm into the rooftop as if part of its original design.

A tri-elemental attack that left Alisa restrained and Edie confused. Who was they dealing with? Was this just a _sample _of the power Iwagakure's army possessed?

 "Behold my power..."
​ 
The same voice made a reappearance, although this time its source had joined.

 "Three elements, all under my command..." 
​ 
Edie gave a stone-cold glare to her left where a blonde boy of around her height in official Iwagakure uniform levitated up to the roof using the signature ability of many Stone shinobi. 

With his hands clasped behind his back and an emotionless stare on his face, he locked eyes with the angered Nakano.

 "Have you ever seen power like this before?"


*Spoiler*: _Sairi_ 








His name was Sairi, one of the commanders of the small platoons in the Iwagakure army. In simpler terms, he was the underling of an underling but still had command over his own men and still held power not to be taken lightly. With three elements at his disposal, his specialty lies in overwhelming his opponents with a multitude of abilities that challenge their defenses.
​
Just seeing him, an example of the invasion that ruined this festival stood before her with that condescending aura like he was better than her and every innocent that lost their life here. He showed up, spilling blood like it was his birthright and then entrapping her friend like that.

Disgusting. Cretin like him didn't deserve to walk the earth, let alone address her.

"Shut up," She muttered, cracking her knuckles. "You've really pissed me off."

He tilted his head like a broken doll, mocking her attempts at intimidation. 

"Oh? Whatever shall we do about that?"

Expecting her to lunge forward with a sloppy attack, his eyebrow rose when Edie spun on her heel and went straight for his hand statue that kept Alisa hostage. By now, the blunt force trauma had knocked her out, leaving her like a limp ragdoll in its grip.

Seeing this only provided more power for Edie's attack.

"I told you to shut up!!" 

With her teeth grit together, she plowed her fist into the statue and released a burst of chakra. The raw shock on her face that followed after provided the first hint of emotion from Sairi in the form of a faint smirk.

Her chakra-enhanced punch had barely made a crack on the structure. It was being bolstered with chakra, effectively regenerating it the second its damaged. Edie's only offensive attack was effectively useless against the structure, meaning she had no means of rescuing Alisa at this moment.

That's fine. It gives her an excuse to knock this fool out before going for her maid.

"Run into an issue or two? Not everything can be smashed and bashed. Sometimes you have to stop and use your head."

"Sometimes people don't know how to shut their mouths when told!"

With a burst of speed, the belligerent girl sprinted forward, collecting chakra into her right fist for a sure-kill punch. Unfortunately, Sairi had already dismissed her power as something not even capable of cracking one of his more "simple" structures. 

Maintaining his levitation, he drifted backwards slightly so he was further away from the rooftop, meaning Edie would have to jump - and leave herself open momentarily - to strike him. 

She fell straight for it, climbing up the protruding vents before leaping over towards him. Letting out a roar of battle, Edie swung her fist straight for his face but fell susceptible to his preemptive counterattack.

"You fight like a bull, completely unaware of your surroundings and not considering your options." 

Flicking his wrist, another rocky pillar of stone burgeoned from the ground, stretching over the rooftop to knock Edie down to street level with such force and dexterity in Sairi's manipulation it left her slumped in a small crater below.

"_Shit..._"

Blood trickled down her mouth although the cause was swiftly healed. The pain from the broken rib still remained for a few moments however, preventing her from springing up so eagerly. 

This guy was treating her like complete fodder, shrugging off her attacks and beating her around like she was nothing. Alisa was knocked out and Edie was helpless to assist. Was she really going to let Alisa die just because she was too weak? Just because she didn't possess the power to defeat the enemy at hand?

No.

The answer was no. She wasn't going to allow any of that to happen, not for a _second_.

Slamming his hands together in the serpent seal, Sairi uttered the name of his next technique designed to toy with Edie just a little bit longer.

"_*Doton: Chūjitsuna.*_"
​
As dozens of civilians ran past and around her in fear of their lives, the earth to her left began to tremble and crumble under the pressure of Sairi's chakra. A single, smaller hand of stone sprouted upwards like a zombie under the effects of necromancy, bursting through the concrete to reveal its entire body. Eleven more did the same, forming an army of twelve seven foot golems created from soil, grass, concrete cobbles and dirt brown earth.

They all began to zone in, marching towards a floored Edie with only one instruction instilled in their minds - kill the weak blonde before them after toying around with her. For Sairi, this was going to be a fun little impromptu show to cure his boredom from taking over Fuzen.

"Come on, dance for me young girl!" He cheered on, a half-smile on his lips. Any moment now, she would probably panic and surrender immediately before him, only to be surprised when he cuts her down regardless.

However, the one who ended up wearing a face of surprise was _him_.​


----------



## Kei (Sep 6, 2014)

_
The Mermaid and The Mage









_​

_-Precious mermaid, lovely mermaid, sweet mermaid, you gave me your shells,your song. Please let me repay you sweet mermaid....

Old Mage, there is nothing I want because your friendship is enough for me..._​

Her heart stopped it threatened to crawl out of her throat as she watched the flames flicker in the distances. The scream of the people, the pure terror that filled the air, forced Kei in an unresponsive state. Her yellow eyes widen as she stared off into the distances, everything was being destroyed in the background. The loud warning sirens blared in her ears, to the point she almost couldn?t hear the people. Kei eyes began to water and slowly tears fell down her face. Her home?Her people?Everything she loved was now on flames?

?Miss Sili!? Kei arm was violently jerked as she was pulled off.  The person pulling her almost broke off in a run causing Kei to stumble and trip over herself, ?I can?t believe this! Kei! We have to head to the shelter!?

Kei looked up at Magus, and for some reason the only thought that came to her mind was that both side of his face finally matched. His hood had fallen and the charred off side that seemed to be in a permanent frown now matched the face it used to be. That was the only thing that could come to her mind, because at this point she felt like a puppet being stung along. Her legs were running with him, but it felt clumsy and almost like it didn?t belong to her. For some reason she thought it was a dream?.A bad dream?A nightmare.

Only in nightmares could this happen. Kei looked to her left and saw people running pass her. Some were running towards the cause of the explosion. Others were just guiding. When she looked towards her right she saw people crying. Tears as they tried to get someone or anyone to help them. Screams that pierced her head. 

?The wheels of fate have finally started to turn?.?​
Everything started to slow down. There was no sound, the sound of screaming and the ice that was called terror, it was all gone. Everyone stopped moving as if being freeze in place and slowly all the color seeped away from everyone skin.  The browns, the oranges, the blues, everything drained from the sky and pooled in the middle of chaos.  It began to form into a body, a woman?s body, it was completely black from the clothes she wore to her face. However there was no fear that Kei could feel as the pitch black woman had smiled at her.

?I found you at last?.Kei?.?​
The voice was warm and almost motherly, the pitch black woman snapped her fingers and everyone disappeared. Kei was released from Magus tight grip and it was completely nothing except for the bright white of the world. The pitch black woman reached out towards her. The colors dropped from her hands and face. It pooled at her feet as she took Kei?s face, but gently she cupped her face.

?You must act. You must grow strong and you must find me.? The pitch black woman told her, ?Do not go to the shelter.?

Kei moved her mouth to respond but she couldn?t talk. However, the pitch black woman lips curved into a smile as she removed her hands.

?Trust me?This will be your stepping stone. You will get stronger. You will find me.? The woman turned around and looked over her shoulder, ?Because our fates are tied??

The pitch black woman hands began to drip rapidly. Almost like someone turned on a faucet. 

?I?m losing power already?? She said as it was a simple matter of fact, but the woman seemed almost bored as she slowly began to lose form. ?Interfering like this?I should have known.?

The woman turned and slowly she began to pool of colors, ?Goodbye Kei. We will meet. Remember that.?

And with that almost like someone pulled a rubber band and snapped it on Kei?s face. Everything was back. Kei felt one switch tug as her heel broke and she fell down to the ground. She grabbed tightly to the person in front of her and pulled hard trying to regain her balance and sense of self. What was that? Who was that? Kei gripped the material tightly between her fingers. Why did that person seem so familiar?

And that was when she realized that the material she had in her hands was a black hood. Kei looked up and saw Magus. All of Magus. His right arm covered in eye balls. All of different shape and sizes, different colors and tones. Eyes that were staring at her, and they seemed so pleased. 

Although Magus looked like he was completely in fear?.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 6, 2014)

*Sins Redux*

*[Konohagakure]​*
[Sins of the Father Pt. XIII {Redux Pt. I}]​
_Evening Before the Final Rounds of the Chunin Exam_

The brightness of the sun, that shares it's warmth with the world, was now a fiery red as it started to rest on the horizon. The light bathed the Hidden Leaf in almost an eerie glow, with preparations of the final three legs of the exams in the works for the following day the Village that was usually bustling with activity seemed sleepy. Like a far off town tucked away in it's own lore. For as sleepy as Konoha was there was still some life to be found as people made last second dashes to shops before they closed to finish stocking. While everything seemed to be fine, in a world where Ninja are the go to way to fight, there is always something amiss. Even if it's in plain sight. 

Walking down a winding street a lone figure casts his shadow in the waning sunlight. Face  awash in shadow one may hazard a guess that this man is either a native or a visiting guest simply going on home for the evening. But, that would be far too simple, what the man had on his mind was far more nefarious. Cast under the gaze of his dark red eyes people that pass him by simply avert their gaze as he made his way toward the apartment complex that visiting Shiniboi were using for the Exams. Stone grinding under toe with each step Ryota makes his way across the village. Finally coming to a stop he pulled a hand to his ear, his lips silently move as if he is asking a question of someone. Whoever it was, the answer only drew a smile across his face and he vanished in a blur of dark colors.

Appearing on the third level of the complex he makes his way over to room 302, the room of a certain lunatic that coincidentally only had about the next twenty four hours to draw living breath. 

Inside the room Satoshi sat at his makeshift work bench, the TV that still was sitting on the trash can provided background noise for the young Genin as he worked away on Doru, well to be more specific the remains of Doru as Kirisaki and Zellous has did a masterful job at smashing the puppet up. The white haired child had only the day before finished his adaptation of the Puppet, making it more of a harness than a function Marionette. The boy slowly puts the screwdriver down that he is adjusting the spring tension that worked the scythe blades, the door slowly opening behind him had caught his attention.

"I told you Naoko, if you are trying to sneak up on me, being so obviou ... Who are you?" the young boy stops in mid sentence as he gaze met the blood red eyes of the Hyuga that now leaned on the door to his room. The man merely grinned as he leaned on it, his canines gleaming in the light. Satoshi immediately felt apprehensive, something about this man was familiar. Though he couldn't quite put his finger on it. "..." a quagmire of thoughts ran through Satoshi's head, the man simply standing there could me a lot of things, friend but more than likeily foe. He, after all, had killed quite a few Genin in the Forest of death in the most vile of ways possible. "I'll have you know my Sensei", "Is restin' right naw. Comfortably to. Dough if you go 'n' do sumthin' dat may change." the man interrupts.

"..." 

That accent, those eyes... it couldn't be... Satohsi's face grew grave as he as slowly as possible and with as small of movements as he could starts to wire his things together with his Chakra threads. "Ah wouldn't try dat kidd-o. Dat git you kill faster den ah frog crossing de street." is stated as the man pulled himself from the surface of the door. "What ... do you want?" is asked as if it was already done so. "Ah jus' wan haf ah lil' chat wid you kidd-o." is stated while he placed a red cross on the desk beside the tools that the boy was using. The boy's jade green eyes opened widely he recognized the design. Sure crosses were common, but this exact color and artistic flare. That woman back in Fuzen when he first met Zyana.  

"That woman left us little choice, though it's not like I killed her.", "Oh, Ah kno' who kill cher, dat no important boy-o wat important is wat we 'bout to talk 'bout." is stated while he walked over to the bed. Plopping down he folded one leg over the other. "What about my Sensei?", "De lil cher, she in de care o' ah friend o' mine. She be fine as long as you do nothin' to make 'er not fine." is firmly replied. "Sorry if I'm a bit on the slow side, that accent makes it very hard to understand you. Ryota clears his throat once or twice, "This better?" Satoshi nods, "So, what is it you want?" 

Pulling a photo from his coat Ryota holds it up to Satoshi, on it is a picture of Akane. "I want you to kill this girl in the Final Stages of the Exams, if you can." a surprised look crosses the Genin's face, from the accent and eyes it would seem that these two were related. But why this request then? "If I had to guess, you two seem well", "That is of little concern of yours boy, this is a test. For the both of you." is interjected well before Satoshi could finish his thought.  "There is a reward in it for you, either way." Again Satoshi's eyes narrow. "Of course the latter may be death if she is able to kill you." ~

_Sometime Later_ 

Closing the door behind him Ryota finds himself looking at the sun as it almost vanishes below the horizon, this was always the most beautiful part of the day. 

"Father" 

"Wat took you so long boy-o? You should haf be'n 'ere two days ago." 

Turning  Ryota returns the cold stare that Hisao was giving him. 

"I'm taking you back to Ellesmere for you to face judgement."

"You don grown on meh boy" ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 6, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[First Training Ground, Konohagakure]​*
[A Test Taste of Endurance IV the Conclusion]
*Liquid Time, Before the Chunin Exams*​

For the first time that Mizuirono could recall, in the ten plus years she had been around Akane, the blank dumbfounded look that sat there was actually well placed. As Taberu seemed elated that someone's cooking for once could make her sick and that this sickness was such a pleasant experience that she'd want to do it all over again. With a simple, blank, look on her face Akane could only blankly stare at the girl that had just burned a tree down by vomiting on it. Now sitting she declines medical help, that couldn't be natural could it, the twisted sister simply cackled to herself. Raising a hand the redhead tries to form words to make a sentence, but the sight of the tree lit in the background broke any semblance of concentration that she had. 

That lone finger slumps over while she closed her mouth shut. *"That's a first, I don't think I've ever seen Akane go speechless before"* Fang states watching the situation. "It's rare" is replied, but even the gray wolf seemed a bit off at the display as Hatori and Hana had yet to touch their dish. The young girl sniffed it, just to make sure it was editable. The fork in her hand bounces off the spongy like surface like it was made of rubber. She frowned, what on earth could be reward could Mitsuki have up her sleeves to account for all this? Sure she liked spicy food, so the Gumbo and appetizer wasn't all that bad. But this level of alcohol could potentially kill one of her body sized and structure. Again she prods at it her eyes just glancing at Hatori who seemed to think it was time to venture it and take a bite. 

Though his face showed that he was a bit apprehensive over it, which was curious to the young girl. Hana pulled a finger to her lower lip as she watched as his fork cut into the dish, the pleasant smell of the Banana Shine wafted into the air. It seemed to be a perfect balance to the bite of the pudding itself, a lot like banana pudding, just without the wafers and more like a cake. That cut it, Hana had to try it. Her fork cut into her dish and she greedily ate it down. Her vision quickly blurs and for the sake of time skips doubling and hits quadrupling. Her whole body felt light, fuzzy and warm all at the same time. Taking careful aim she tries a second stab at the dish.

But she fails horribly as her fork slams into a duplicate and is buried in the table. With a giggle she realizes what she had done and pulled it free only to almost loose her balance in the process. Almost falling backward off the bench she pushed forward. A split second later her face hits the table's surface as the fork is dug deeply into the pudding. A soft snoring sound can be heard as the Kumo native polished off his dessert. If his face didn't say, his speech slurred, did. Suddenly remembering the connection the boy had with April, Akane brought  hand to her mouth to stifle the laughter that was trying to make its way out of her. A drunk flying owl would be fun to watch ... ...      

"akrane...... ddo you make tkhis for family?" 

The question that was asked of the redhead finally registered with her and she cupped her chin. "Mah Nana, she cook lak dis fo' de family most o' de time. Nana teach mah mom 'n' she show meh sum dings. Ah learn most on de bayou dough. De dings Ah put 'n' de gumbo 'n' de udder fud ... wait.."  Akane's brain in typical fashioned turned off for a second and she looked at Hatori with a semi blank semi thoughtful look, confusing yes, but that aside she simply stood there. 

"for family?" 

Repeated in her head. Did .. wha.. Akane grinned did he just ask a question about family. Yes in Akane's simple thought process the whole situation gets convoluted. Breaking into a run she goes to hug the boy, but in his drunken state and her rush ... he slumps to one side as she tripped over the table. With a bone jarring shudder Akane slams face first into the ground behind the tables and skids a yard or two on the bridge of her nose before rolling off her face and onto her back. Eyes wide and empty the girl lightly shudders. *"I believe that is knock out"* Fang jokes which gets him nipped by Mizuirono. Clearing her throat while the wolf runs up to her sister Mitsuki makes her way up to the center of the tables, "This concludes the first annual Taste of Endurance Competition, this year we have two winners, Hatori and Taberu, who will each receive a month's worth of meals at Classic on Konoha as well as split a small purse of Ryo. ..

Now I leave clean up to my associates as I need to get Akane to a hospital ... again ..." ~    

*A Taste of Endurance Concluded*​


----------



## Kei (Sep 6, 2014)

_
The Mermaid and The Mage
Arc End
_​
_Sweet Mermaid...Lovely Mermaid...With your nice voice, with your lovely skin, and your kind heart. The world doesn't deserve you, this polluted and ugly world defiles you. I truthfully hate this world...

Mage...Why?

Why my sweet mermaid...my lovely mermaid..my precious mermaid...Because your kindness is too precious. This world doesn't deserve it...And it doesn't deserve you.

The mermaid voice is forever sealed. Her fins are pierced with harpoon. 

That is why I curse you my mermaid....Because your final act, your last act, should be for me and me only.​_

?Tell me if I?m hurting you?Or them??

Kei gently wrapped the hood around his eye filled arms. They had closed and as she slowly made her way upward. Magus didn?t say a word. After the hood had fallen off he was in a state that resembled shock. So she guided him away from the running crowd and sat him down. She made no noise or displeased face, and it probably made it worse. Kei gently tied the knot around his arm and looked up at him smiling. 

?They are all wrapped up now. There no way they can be seen.? She said, but the matter still lied in his face, but she knew that even now in a state of crisis that no one would have the time too actually. They?ll most likely think he got it from the damage, but to simply turn him away. She doubted that. Kei got up from the ground as the crowd finally began to thin out. She had to get moving, but where to? She only knew not to head to the shelter. 

Kei grasp her fist, was the shelter going to be in danger? If it was then she had to be there to protect it! Whatever she had to do to protect the people, Kei understood that she had to act. 

?You weren?t scared?.You didn?t scream?.? Magus whimpered as he grasped his head, ?Why?? Why aren?t you scared of me?? 

Magus was truthfully scared of himself or more so her reaction to him. Kei got to his level and reached out and cupped his bad face. She slightly stroked the charred skin and smiled warmly at him.

?Why should I be scared, are you going to do me harm?? Kei asked him, the roughness of his skin met the smoothness of her hand. Magus looked at the warm smile that dominated her face and even her eyes seemed like liquid warmth. It was scary at how he felt so at ease with this young girl. He shook his head. ?Then I have nothing to fear?.Go to the shelter.?

Kei got up, ?I can?t go to the shelter?? She turned to him and nodded her head, ?Please be safe Magus! I?ll check up on everyone once I?m done!?

She took a step and he had grabbed her arm, ?But its dangerous out there! You can?t possibly think of fighting!? Magus arm gripped on hers, ?Don?t go?You have to stay, come to the shelter!?

Kei smiled and shook her head, ?I don?t know why honesty but I know I can?t go to the shelter. There something I have to do and I feel it.? She didn?t know what was going on but she would trust the words of the pitch black woman.  

She pulled her arm away from his grip, ?I?ll be careful?I promise!? Kei said and Magus frowned but then it seemed he understood.

?You can?t go alone?Please, take this with you. ? He reached behind him and then showed her a scroll, ?Be safe Kei??

Kei took the scroll and nodded her head, ?I will?.?

Magus grabbed Kei and pulled her into a hug. She smiled and wrapped her arms around him. He didn?t know if he was doing this just to relive the feeling of being touched by another human being or for the sake of her. Either way she understood or she didn?t really mind which it was for as she returned his hug.  Once he released her, she left and ran off. 

She didn?t know where she was going, but she knew that she had to do something and that was the only thing that was pushing her right about now.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2014)

A Moment of bonding- Ran and Chika


Chika continues on the street out of the village, ducking and weaving around the chaos, focusing her attention on getting out.  Once out of the gate, she feels a sharp pain in her knees and ankles causing her to cry out in pain and collapse to the ground, sending both bodies rolling across the dirt.  "Think I stepped wrong, mighta twisted somethin."Even with that, the pair knew they were being watched and appraised by something currently unseen.


"Hey come on now." Ran brushed himself off and quickly reached out for Chika. "We gotta get you up, I might not be the strongest, but at least i can carry you a bit." Ran slung the heavy armored woman over his shoulder. "I won't let em get you... Don't worry..."  If he had noticed it sooner... If he had looked down, maybe then, Maybe they wouldn't have wound up the way they did... "Damn it.. I shoulda been lookin out for her!" Ran grit his teeth and kept walking forward, he would push as hard as he could. 

"The spider's web has been cast." A young man stands at the gate, watching the two gennin walk forward, Ran completely blind to the fact that Chika was already caught in this man's trap. But then again, so was he. "Shall we see how the fly scurries about, when the spider begins to move forward." The man's head tilts down, revealing an Iwagakure headband.  "Atsushi reporting. I've found my prey. Do not communicate with me unless it's urgent."

"Th-..." Her voice pauses, and a smile graces her lips, "Thank ya Ran.  I mean it.  Yer a blessin in my life and I never give ya th thanks ya deserve fer it."  Ran smirked a bit, "Don't be gettin all sentimental on me now... we ain't out of the woods yet. Need ya at your best." Ran looked down at Chika's leg. "You able to walk?"  Chika blushes heavily, accent thickening temporarily, "Ahm no', ah jus thought ya need...wail...Ah thought ah needed ta tell ya.  'Nd yeah, barely, bu' ah can."

"Oh? Flustered hmm?" Ran smirked at the massive armored woman. "Come on, We've gotta get out of here, try and get some outside help." Ran smiled a little, thinking to himself, "Maybe, i'll give her that scarf anyway."  Ran gulped a little. "Ah, Hey.. before we go any further." Ran started to blush a little before turning around to look at Chika. "I got ya someth..." Ran stopped as he noticed Chika was gone.

"Oi... Chika... This ain't funny." Ran looked around, there was no sign of the other ninja. "C...Chika..." Ran gripped onto a box, it was wrapped in white paper with a red bow. "OI! If yer out there!" Ran shouts to the heavens. "GIVE'ER BACK!"


----------



## XxTsukasa (Sep 7, 2014)

*Noine & Zell
Phoenix Festival (Cake Contest)
Team Abandonment - Part 1*


"A chocolate cake split with banana!"

Noine just stared at Zell. A chocolate cake split with banana? Did he somehow read her mind and realize she had a thing for bananas? 

'Ah...okay....so how do we make such a thing?" Noine hesitated to ask, not sure if she could handle such an awesome concoction of her favourite sweet foods. Noine loved sweets, absolutely LOVED them. What if she ate the cake Zell made before it could be judged?

He didn't look up from his pen and paper as he appeared to be formulating how exactly he would go about preparing the cake. 

Suddenly feeling impatient, Noine leaned closer to Zell. "Hey, are you even listening?" She poked his shoulder, expecting him to look up. Realizing he was too focused on his paper to pay any attention she rolled her eyes and crossed her arms, standing a distance away while she waited.

"Thats it!!!" The silver haired genin made it apparent to all that he had finally gotten that eureka moment. He knew exactly what they needed to pull this off now. There was a glint in his eye now as he turned the list over to Noine.

"Sorry about that I just get really into drafting the recipes. I wasn't trying to ignore you on purpose. We have to gather up :


- 3 cups all-purpose flour
-  2 1/2teaspoons baking soda
-  1teaspoon salt 
- 1/2cup butter or margarine, softened
- 1/2cup shortening
- 1 3/4cups sugar
- 3 eggs
- 1 teaspoon vanilla
- 2cups buttermilk
- 1/4cup strawberry topping
- 1/4cup pineapple topping
- 2 tablespoons unsweetened baking cocoa 
- 2 tablespoons hot water
- 1container (16 oz) frozen whipped topping, thawed
- 1box  banana cream instant pudding and pie filling
- 3 to 4 medium bananas, thinly sliced
- Chocolate topping
​
"Geeze...this sounds like a pain..." Noine whined, not feeling at all motivated to help Zell with this cake. Why did he drag her here when he could have entered alone? 

"Okay.....I told you i'm totally useless at cooking so you'll need to do all the mixing and baking. Just tell me what ingredients you want, and when you want them" Noine sighed, hand on her hip, as she gave in to Zell and decided to help with the cake. 

At this point her teammate furrowed his brow a little, normally he wouldn't say anything about the apparent sass but this culinary excursion wasn't simply about his ego. There was a genuine concern for Noine that was apart of it as well. He cleared his throat loudly before speaking:

"There's no way you could be that useless. Just having you around is going to be helpful. I cook better with an audience, but come to think of it I don't really know anything about you. Can you use chakra or do any jutsu that might be able to help us get this done faster?"

Noine looked away from Zell, her expression distant like it often was when she felt distressed or lonely. "Well....I'm pretty good with my chakra control.....but the most I can manage is accelerated speed with my hand movements if i don't have time to focus.......as for my jutsu, i'm not really too useful....I'm still pretty new to being a genin so I haven't had time to hone my skills....The jutsu we could most benefit from would be my summoning jutsu but...all I can summon are rabbits so, I'm not sure it will be of much use...." Noine looked toward Zell again, her face showing pain and anguish.​


----------



## XxTsukasa (Sep 7, 2014)

*Noine & Zell
Phoenix Festival (Cake Contest)
Team Abandonment - Part 2*


She couldn't believe how utterly useless she could be. She half expected Zell to give up and forget about her, leaving her and the contest behind. Maybe if she was more social she would have learned skills like cooking. 

"Well this may be a weird question but how clean are your bunnies?" The gears in his head turning as he thought how he could possibly use her furry friends to their advantage. Even then having fast hands and coordination would come in handy to get them to the mixing process. If she could do little routine things it would leave Zell to take care of the more advanced work which was exactly why he needed an assistant. His cooking was impecably great but it took time to achieve that level of greatness.

Noine blushed at Zell's question. "W...well....I'd say they're cleaner than most people....i...in fact, they often do my housework for me at home because i'm so hopeless at it....." Noine blushed deeper, hiding her face with her sleeve. She literally just made herself sound like the laziest person in the world. Not to mention an animal abuser. Just how much more stupid could she get in the presence of this guy?

"THAT'S PERFECT!!" His voice cracked a little as he bursted with excitement, causing the supposed Hound of Justice to cover his mouth in horror. He had suffered many uncool moments in front of Noine but for some reason the crack in his voice was the worse yet. He quickly straigtened himself up and in his gruffiest man voice:

"You should summon them so they can help us get everything in one shot."

Realizing the poor guy couldn't handle anymore of her laughter, Noine held it in and straightened herself up. Why did she find him so damn funny? This was rediculous.

"O..Okay, fine. Just warning you though...they can be kind of....rambunctious?" She giggled, thinking of her bunnies, bit her finger, and began performing the handsigns to summon her fuzzy little friends. Slamming her palm to the ground, the seal spread out around it, and moments later several fluffy fuzz balls appeared all around her. As Noine explained the situation and asked them to help Zell to the best of their ability, they stared at her wide-eyed and bushy-tailed. When she finished, they all perked up their ears and began running around her in circles, singing and dancing.













Embarassed by their display, Noine covered her face with her sleeve again. Picking them up, Noine placed them on the counter near Zell where he could instruct them. She then moved over to the smaller counter beside them, where she quickly sliced the bananas, and began mixing the lighter ingredients required for the cake. 

Deciding to take on part of the recipe herself, she split it into parts, planning to mix the smaller ingredients together separately while Zell and the bunnies prepared the heavier ingredients.


-  2 1/2teaspoons baking soda
- 1 teaspoon salt
- 1/2cup shortening
- 1 3/4cups sugar
- 1 teaspoon vanilla
- 2 tablespoons unsweetened baking cocoa 
- 2 tablespoons hot water

Adding baking soda, salt, sugar, vanilla, baking cocoa and hotwater to her bowl, she used her chakra-enhanced hand movements to quickly mix the ingredients together. She then wrapped up the bowl and placed it in the cooler to sit while she waited for Zell and the bunnies to finish their part.

Zell looked over a goofy smile etched on his face as he saw the girl hard at work on getting the ingredients together. He felt a sense of accomplishment as she seemed to be getting into it. Noine reminded Zell a lot of himself before his coma, she needed to have her arm twisted to do just about anything but once she got going she derived a sense of enjoyment. It was nice to see that he could do that for someone.

_"Hey buddy stop looking at our Noine. She's our girl. Eyes on the baking stuff Betty Cocker."_

The maladroit genin felt his cheeks burning as he made eye contact with Noine. He wasn't sure if she got him staring or heard the bunnies but quickly he looked down at his recipe and began to give instructions to the bunnies who got the remaining ingredients. They were better than his crow clones because thinking about it, how sanitary would it be to use them? It wasn't really his intent to create an international incident by poisoning the judges with the avian flu. 

The culinary prodigy gave everything the once over noticing that there were some stray egg shells in the mix he quickly pulled out a kunai and whisked them out. He chuckled to himself avoiding saying anything to Noine so as to not to embarass her, unbeknownst to him some other mischevious participants were responsible for the potential sabotage. 

"Hey Noine could you go get some chocolate and maybe give a once over to some of the competition. I feel like we're behind..."

With a nod the girl headed to the other baking areas to see what was going on, leaving Zell all by his lonesome. Well not exactly...

"Zellous it's time to go."

The tonality of the voice that entered his ears was sing songy but unmistakable, it was, his kind of but not really guardian, Tenshi Shughosha. Zell had a rather dumbstruck look on his face as he looked at the woman, her clothes were tattered and ripped, her hair was usually styled neatly but it was haggred and unkempt. It looked like she had been in one hell of a fight and before Zell could even ask a question she snapped:

"I don't have time to explain Zellous. You're friend the Hyuuga girl, Ryoko. Her life hangs in the balance and if we don't hurry now she won't have a chance. Do you understand me?"

The boy simply nodded his head knowing better than to question her at this point. She had said all he needed to hear. He didn't want to just up and leave Noine but this was Ryoko, she was the first friend he made when he came to Konoha. Zell wasn't the kind of person who could abandon a friend if they were in trouble...

"I'm sorry Noine..."

Before he could even react Zell felt a tug on the back of his collar as he was uprooted from the ground. Tenshi moved with such torrid movement that he couldn't even feel the wind whip into him, it felt like the entire world had slowed to a crawl as he was wrapped up in her velocity headed to parts unknown.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 7, 2014)

*Sins Redux*

*[Konohagakure]​*
[Sins of the Father Pt. XIV {Redux Pt. II}]​
_Evening Before the Final Rounds of the Chunin Exam_

"Enough of the idle chat Father, I'm here to take you back home. There the Elder Council will decided what to do with you."

Ryota adjusted his weight and leaned up against the half wall and safety railing. Folding his arms over his chest he merely looks his son over while he stood there almost fuming.

"So, 'ow you been boy-o? Be wat, three Seasons?" is asked. Though Hisao rolled his lips at the inquiry. "I said" is muttered while he took a step forward and hand tracing up to the sword that clung to his back. 

"Dere no need fo' dat, you kno' Ah can no go bak 'ome. Dun you?" is asked while their eyes played a game of death with one another, the first to blink or flinch dies. "I have no idea what you are talking about Ryota, you're a wanted criminal. Under swamp law you are expected to honor those you've killed and await trail." Standing as his son finished his little speech Ryota shoves his hands into his pockets and shrugs, "You no dink Ah would jus' leave 'n' no keep tabs on wat goin' on back 'ome do you? Ah kno' wat you did." is stated. 

The words formed a knot in Hisao's stomach, but he tries to his best to hide the fact that he knew what Ryota was talking about. "In the name of the Slain and Murdered I arrest you Ryota Hyuga for crimes committed against our people and our home." Pulling his weapon off his back Hisao take up an offensive posture, just in case his father attempted anything. "Drop de act boy, Ah kno' dat you took de the sin on you shoulder. Made it so dat dere was no Civil War again. You take me back, change de story. You risk all out war wid the Yomohiro. If dey believe you to start wid." is replied. Sighing the older man leaps over the railing but quickly finds his son is still standing in front of him. His sword pointed at him not in honor, but vengeance. In anger. Pulling a hand to his head Ryota shook his head. "You still holdin' onto dat hate? It gonna kill you son"

"YOU have no right in lecturing me. This hate can't kill me, you already did when you killed Nozomi!" is yelled. Not surprised by the outburst Ryota thumbs his nose and cut his eyes from his son's condemning gaze. "For three long years I lived with that pain, for three long years I dreamed of taking you to justice", "No, you dream o' killin' you ol' man. Well. Why you standin' dere boy-o. Make you move" the words struck like thunder in the air. It shattered any preconceived notion that Hisao had of his father. Did he have no shred of remorse for what he did? Did he not care how he turned his own son's world upside down? Destroyed a pillar of the community in Umi and for what? To this point he didn't know what motivated his father. "Do you have nothing to say, what reason could you have to do what you did?"

"Boy-o, you kno nothin'. Wat dey want wid you was to unify de swamp, at the behest o' ah Yomohiro. Dat jus' wrong.", "You killed Nozomi over prejudice? Because she wasn't from one of our tribes? Are you that narrow minded?" Hisao's hate was like a raging fire. His voice threatening to wake people that had turned in early. Ryota tilts his head, "If dat halp you wid wat you wan to do. Den, yes" the answer came off as confusing more so than a valid answer. "No" realization washed over the boy as he slightly lowered his weapon. "I have a right Ryota, to know why you did it. Why you killed her and Umi. Why you threw your life away. Why you threw your family away. You crushed mother you know.", "She moved on, you should too", "No, she carried on. But she still has a hole in her heart, the one you dug there." his voice was quite, but it still seethed of rage.

"Dere dings boy-o dat haf no reason. Dat jus' 'appen. Livin' on de Bayou should teach you dat long ago.", "Drop the bull shit, I knew you for most of my life. YOU never do things without a reason. Even if it's stupid or down right wrong, you had a reason. Tell me, allow me to move on." a voice that once shown with power was now meager, almost asking. "Dere nothin' to say dough." the answer didn't set well, far from it. The blade flashes in the waning light as it is slid under the man's throat. "I told you, I know you father. So the question now is, will you tell me and give me closure or can you not?" The blade threatened to draw blood, but even at this show Ryota stood blank, seemingly uncaring. "Dere be sum ding you can say, dere are udder dings you cannot. 

Ding is wat Ah could say, you would no believe boy-o." Ryota locked eyes with his son and for an instant there was a wavering there. A revelation that there was a reason behind he actions what could be said. But that begged a question. Why? Pulling back  from Ryota, Hisao's face was flushed with rage again, "Try me" is demanded. "Beat meh 'n' you haf ah deal" ~ 

_-Night of Hatori's Alleged Death_

Hisao stood on the edge of the banks of the River that cut the Forest of death in two. The eye that wasn't swollen shut cast an eerie red light off the surface of the rippling water. "You come here to gloat?", "Ah could say dat, dat you should kno' dat Akane would no believe you. Not after you let 'er dink fo' three season dat Ah was lookin' fo' de man dat killed Nozomi 'n' Umi. But Ah not" is stated while he walked beside him. Looking down in the water he took a deep breath. "You should no haf talk to 'er. She lost ah gud friend today, you kno' de wan dat saf 'er back in de forest.", "Blood matters should supercede water", "Akane is young dough, she ah Huntress any form o' ah relationship is new to 'er.", "Don't, you have no right and if you're not here to kill me or rub my failure in. What do you want?"

"To give you wat you wan" is stated. Hisao looked over to his father who now held a clenched fist toward him, "Tak it, all dem answers you want, dis will give you." There was a hint of hesitation but the young boy finally opened his hand and a small fang was dropped there. Raising an eyebrow he looks inquisitively at Ryota.. "Dat, dat is the key dat let you in Black Marsh. Complete you trainin' den come 'n' find meh. Who kno' you may have a new outlook on laf."~


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2014)

Ran Furoshima

 Lost and Alone​

Invasion of Fuzengakure​

Chika was gone, no that wasn't right, she was just there, she was right there, ran had just put here down. "Yeah... I'm losin it, it's fine, I'm just losin myself with worry." Ran took a deep breath. "She probably had to go pee or somethin and that armor takes a lot outta ya to put on and take off... I should give it a few minutes, I shouldn't lose my head. I'm a ninja, I'm a ninja damn it!" Ran punched the nearest tree and took a deep breathe. 

"Calm your head Ran, What's wrong with you... You're calm and collected, that's your thing right? You ain't got no worries! That's your thing right!?" Ran punched the tree again. "Damn it, Damn it... All i can do i run, I can't help Fuzen, I've gotta get back to the sound, I gotta tell the otokage, i gotta get some help for these people...!!!" Ran punched the tree once more. "Damn it, Damn it!!! I'm useless! I'm Useless!!!" The sound ninja's fists continued to punch into the hard bark of the tree. 

"DAMN IIIIIT!!!!!" Ran screamed to the heavens, but there was no response, no Chika telling him to "Shu' it up"  Ran took a deep breathe, "I don't feel in control... I feel like i can't keep my head straight... The worlds spinnin, I'm feelin woozy.. i need to calm down, gotta calm down.. ain't no point in gettin upset." Ran took a deep breathe. "Alright... Alright..." He exhaled heavily and turned back around. "Chika ain't here... but if she was taken, why'd the enemy leave me..." 

Ran started to look around the woods. "I've got my nerves calmed... I can do this..." Typically Ran was right, he could calm himself down, he could make things better by just relaxing himself... But things change when music begins to play from no where.












"That... Song..." Ran's eyes widen, "No... That' ain't funny Chika." Ran looked around, his heart began to thump harder and faster. "Chika really! That' ain't funny! Come on! Only sound ninja know the meanin to that song!" Ran's heart beat hard enough he could feel it in his throat, he could feel the blood thickening in his veins, forcing his heart to push it through like sludge... "No... I ain't ready..." Ran shook as the song played. "Damn it, damn it, damn it!" Ran started to take off, he rushed deeper into Fuzengakure's outer lands. 

"It's followin me... The sounds followin me..." Ran's heart beat faster and faster. "They Say..." A voice called out from all around him, The world began to turn black. "Shit... what's goin on...." Ran looked all around him, trying to find the source of the mysterious voice, but clouds began to block the light from the sun and darkness was creeping around him. "That those who hear this song... are destined to die."

"Just who the hell are you!" Ran grips his Shamisen, "Damn it... I don't know any useful jutsu fer this..." His heart thumped harder, beating more erratic. "I'm me." The voice whispered in Ran's ear, The sound shinobi's eyes widen as a hand pierces through his chest, He want's to scream, but no words come, no sound, nothing, Ran is completely paralyzed. He can feel his heart thumping harder and faster, it feels as if it's about to explode. 

The hand moves around, blood covering it, dripping onto Ran's feet and the ground below. "W...what is this...?" Ran's eyes begin to tear up. "I'm... gonna die like this!?" The hand vanishes, Ran can breathe again, his body loosens up. Ran gasps for air, gripping at his chest, nothing... no wound no mark, the music had stopped as well. "Just... what happened?" Ran looked around, the sun was back, the darkness had faded. 

"Genjutsu? Am i out now?" Everything appeared normal... He saw he was laying next to Chika, but she was asleep. "Hey, Wake up!"


----------



## Cjones (Sep 7, 2014)

_*Invasion Of Fuzengakure II*
The Explosive Corps _













*?OSAMUUU!!!!!?*

A strong tone of vexation carried with the call of the Tsuchikage's name. Down below at the base his great tower stood the woman he had a called for, the protector of this hole, along with the rest of her aberrant family members. The gaze of the leader of Fuzengakure was quite powerful. Intense enough to break a normal man?s spirit or even send a more weak willed man into a frenzy of fear, make them tuck their tail between their legs, and hurry on back home. But such an intimidating gaze was worth little before the right hand of the Tsuchikage. The young woman, with her left eye, stared back down at what she deemed was the cause of this situation, her poised military stance never once yielding under her gaze as she stared back. 

?So, you are indeed the woman who turned your back on us and rallied together these insurgents.? As she looked down below to voice behind the separatist movement, an all too familiar face who once held great influence in the stone. ?Zo Minami??

The air was thick with tension, as both females were unyielding, but Zo had a feeling of what was to come as the younger woman looked upon her with a darkened gaze that gave off an overwhelming ambiance of disdain. As she opened her mouth to begin to speak a look of surprise appeared across her features, from his makeshift throne Osamu rose like a great King. Everything was silenced, the people dared not talk and the wind dared not to blow, as he made his way toward the edge of the platform in order to look upon this ?leader? of theirs. 

?Stand back Yori.? His voice deep and commanding. The woman did as she was told without hesitation as she retreated back a few paces. ?Looking upon such rabble is beneath us, but for you I?ll make an exception.? Osamu spoke as he locked eyes with Zo.

?You fail to realize the position you are in. Do you think a place such as this can challenge the military might of the stone? You?re instilling a false hope into these people by leading them to think such a foolish thing, yet knowing this, you won?t surrender? You?ll lead these people into slaughter?? Despite his words Zo stood unyielding, her eyes a brilliant red. Alongside the rest of her family, teeth bared. 

From her, Osamu gaze shifted onto another, a female of similar features who stood just at her side. The sight of this women was enough to make even him snicker. Which was enough to make her skin crawl and send her into an even greater state of indignation, greater than even Zo's. An even deeper history existed between these two. "Ruka. Your bravery is commendable, showing your face...tell me." He trailed off while scanning over the entire group, then back to locking eyes with her once more.

"Is that bastard of yours here?" A guttural snarl flared out of her as he looked at him with unmatched hatred. 

*"GO TO HELL."* 

Osamu simply scoffed before calling his attention back to Zo. ?A stubborn hot-headed woman you always were. A ?Mad Dog? they called you correct? Well, it?s now far to apparent that you?ve been left loose for too long and now?I?ll make sure to put you down like the *bitch* you claim to be.? Bitterly the words left his mouth as he waved his hand to signal Yori.  

?Fuzengakure.? Yori hollered. ?By order of the Tsuchikage, for your transgressions against not only the stone, but the side of White.? As Yori spoke she pulled out a small round gun and pointed into the air. ?The entire rebel army shall herby be slaughtered by Iwagakure's elite. The Explosive Corps.? A loud pop, followed by shrill whistle, filled the air as a flare ascended high into the sky and erupted in a brilliant light. 

The consequence of this action was a great shadow emerging overhead, simply mammoth in its size.  A giant white construct in the shape of a bird, began soaring in above the village. The wind underneath its wings sounded with a very defining hum that was louder than anything that was going on. At the top were only five people, three men and two women. 

?You all ready for this shit?? A man sporting a fire red Mohawk dressed in punkish style with a loose form fitting grey shirt and black vest sporting spikes on the shoulders. He inhaled deeply on a cigarette while yelling out to his brethren of the stone. To his right, kneeled atop the giant bird were two of his compatriots. Their left and right hands intertwined with one another. Looking up they revealed themselves to be mirror images of one another, one male, and the other female.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Explosive Crops Member(s): Raimu & Maimu




?Are we ready, Maimu?? The male asked his female equal while they began to copy each other?s action, raising to their feet. Both of their free hands sported a mouth with jagged teeth as they clasped them together. ?Ready are we, Raimu?? Slowly they separated and each one stamped a foot against the surface of the bird. Swiftly it began to deconstruct and disperse into hundreds of smaller ones. A massive flock covered the sky as they fell.

?We are ready./Ready we are.? 

*KABOOM*

Immediately Fuzengakure erupted in hysteria as parts of the village were rocked with their powerful bombs, easily destroying multiple city blocks with ease. The two fell and dived down toward the earth, hand in hand, vanishing the massive cloud of destruction. The other members followed, each like a shooting star as they separated from atop their ride, falling to far ends of the village. 

-

A barely dressed woman slammed onto the ground with such a ferocious impact that the earth?s surface cracked for over several thousand feet. A crowd of assorted people covered the area she had landed in, unfortunate souls who had yet to make their way to safety. An audible breath of sheer tiredness escaped from her while she peeled off one of the numerous notes that adorned the open area of her stomach.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Explosive Crops Member: Ayame




?Ahhhh, man, called to arms right before my nap.? She yawned in a much exaggerated manner. Her vicinity was quickly met with resistance by several shinobi of fuzen as they pounced just as hastily as they arrived on the scene. The note between her fingers was lazily tossed at one of the approaching men and continued her yawning. A wall of water spewed out of mouth of one drenching the note and the entire city block.

?Ahhhh, it?s not going to work.? In a haze of light the stream of water looked to blaze a trail directly to the man?s cranium as the water became a violent explosion that rocked the entire area in a foggy blue haze which life behind blazing embers of the nearby structures and people. While the woman simply turned on her heel and began walking away. 

?Ahhhh, let?s get this over with.? 

-

The red head descended into the village from the clouds like a targeted missile, his fist cocked back just as the earth become clear in his view.

*BOOM*

With one punch an entire area was of buildings were reduced to rubble. The area was ground zero, a crater of smoldering rock. And from a giant haze of black, the man walked with prideful stride without a single care in the world even as a number of shinobi from the village began to scramble to his location up in arms. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Explosive Crops Member: Lt. Jirou 




?Puh, the fuck is this shit?? He asked as he was swiftly surrounded from every angle. And all he had was disgruntled look. He wasn?t sure whether they were kidding or not. ?This all they?re gunna send my way? A bunch of fucking canon fodder?? He scoffed in disbelief, sliding his foot across the earth in concurrence with placing up his forearms in a defensive stance. There were a numerous number of Fuzengakure shinobi, that much he could tell, did he actually care about being outnumbered?

?Hey assholes. Might I suggest pissing yourself, followed by a course of praying to your impotent God and if you don?t have a God to believe in.? In a flash Jirou crossed the landscape. His fist hitting man in the gut with such a force that he was lifted off the ground and only the sound of air escaping his lungs before he exploded. Chunks of his body flew in different directions. Jirou simply looked back before pounding his fist and giving large halfcocked smile. 

?I suggest fucking finding one.? 

_With Osamu..._
Observing from atop his perch as the destruction began, the thick smog raised into the air from the blasts that erupted in the distance. The people ran for their lives, buildings began to topple, the earth scorched and scarred, the beginning of Fuzengakure's destruction. For Osamu, there was nothing more than this place deserved than complete and utter annihilation by his hands. 

"Rita..." He began to address the scientist, who quickly dismissed him. "I'm not one of your underlings, I know what my job is." She spoke before jumping off and plunging to the ground below. Pressing her fore finger against the inside of her ear, a short, sharp sound of an activating switch traveled with her descent.

?Can you hear me?? Rita questioned just as she hit the ground. 

?It?s time.? ​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Chika adjusts herself on her feet, giving very heavy steps as she starts, ?Rahn, wait up. Ah do' know...? she looks up to see Ran was gone, her face quickly pales, ?R-ran?  Please tell me this is just another of your jokes...? she looks around, stumbling forward a few steps, ?Ran?  RAN!?  Ranran...please...? she shakes her head, ?Yes, he's just making sure everything's safe.? a flow fog rolls in, covering the earth around her.  She knew Ran was right there, he wouldn't just leave her when she was disabled...right?  Her eyes dart around the ever thickening fog, seeing a figure approaching her.  ?Ran?? no response from the shinobi.

?Look at my little Chika, all grown up.? a woman's voice echoes around her, ?Now that you've nearly come of age, they are all going to shun you.  Every one.?

?W-who are ya?? Chika shouts, a fearful tone in her voice, her body tenses underneath her heavy armor, ?N-no.  Not everyone.?

?Don't you recognize your own mother?? a tall brunette woman walks out of the white ocean.  ?Everyone will shun you, you'll have to leave, just like your father and I...?

?No.  No.  I won't believe you.? Chika shakes her head, as the woman she saw raises Chika's chin to cause her to look up.  

?You can't hide it, little girl, you felt it, you've felt the hatred...the anger and fear already.  Everyone hates you.  No matter what you do, you'll have to live exiled from the other villagers.  But if you turn your back on them first, you can be truly strong.? she turns away, and walks back into the fog, leaving Chika alone for only a moment before she starts hearing voices.

"We only took you in out of pity."

"You're gonna lose control and crush the village."

"Everyone who cares for you dies."

?THAT'S NOT TRUE!  IT...its not...?

?Ran is your only friend, because of your bastard blood and your bijuu.  Gobi will never respect you, Ran will never feel the same way, he's never felt that way.  He's just trying to get into your pants, once he gets what he wants, he's just going to leave you by yourself.  He is the only one still alive isn't he?  Everyone else has died because of you.?

Out of the fog once more comes a figure, this time as Ran, ?I never once liked you.  Even as children I was your friend out of pity.  I will never...ever like you...  You're a monster.?

With that...Chika broke, you could almost visibly hear the heartbreak, like a snap of a strummed guitar string.  Her eyes narrow, she clenches her teeth, and she lets off an angry shout.  She leaps at the Ran, letting loose a punch into the chest of the shinobi, and everything goes black.

"Hey, Wake up!" 

?No!  I-I...I don't trust you anymore!?


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2014)

Ran Furoshima

Betrayal Burns Brightly​

Invasion of Fuzengakure​











?No! I-I...I don't trust you anymore!? The words echoed into Ran's very core. "Oi, it's me...Chicka it's me..." Ran gripped the female sound ninja's hands. "Look it's me ain't it? Ran! Ain't i the one whose been fightin for yah all yer life? Ain't i the one who was working to give yah a happy life! Remember? Remember all them times i played music fer yah when you were sad...remember!"

"No... Ma'be ya once wer. But not no more." Chika slowly stood up, "Ya ain't wort mah time... You left me... You abandon'd me... You did tha'." Chika began to walk away, leaving Ran sitting in the forest, alone... "H..Hey...!" Ran rushed over to her and grabbed her arm. "Look!" Ran placed the box he was holding earlier in Chika's hand. "Look at it! I got it for yah!" Chika opens the box, Inside is a purple scarf. 

"Haha, Right? Funny ain't it... Perfect fer-" Chika drops the scarf and box, crushing it beneath her feat. "I ain't nevar view'd ya like that... I ain't never will." Ran's heart burst, Chika walked away, away from him, crushing the gift he had bought her, crushing his feelings... his heart... "N...no... This is a dream... this isn't real..." Ran dropped to his knees. "It's... it's part of the illusion right.." He pinched his cheek, he felt pain... "It's not a dream..."

Tears began to form in Ran's eyes, "Ah.. I seem to be cryin... I don't know why... It was just a joke right... I wasn't serious..."  Ran gripped his chest, "She's still my friend... ain't she? she's... She's still my friend right?" The tears feel from his eyes and onto the crushed box, the scarf slowly sucking up the water. "Come... Come on... It was just a trick Chicka... It was all an illusion...whatever yah saw... it wasn't real... come on..." 

Ran gripped the cloth on his legs tightly. "Don't do this... I can't lose you. " Ran gripped his pants tightly and screamed into the air. "CHICKAAAA!!!!!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Chika Karite
It's Your Love
Invasion of Fuzengakure










​
Chika's voice got shaky as she opened her eyes once more to see Ran sitting there in front of her, ?Yer right.  There's no need to trust me.  Cause I ain't ever trusting you.  You never tried to pay me back fer everything I did fer you either.? 

Tears fall from the kunoichi's dulled blue eyes, ?Chika, you gotta stand up tall, learn to face yer fears, ya'll see that they can't hurt ya, just laugh to make them disappear...? she quietly sings to herself, staring at the young man.  She stands, grinding the balls of her feet into the dirt, ?Fine.  Be like that.  Yer not the same Ran that I fell fer.?  She turns around, giving heavy steps away from the sound shinobi, ?I can't believe you would change like that.  It ain't like ya ta do this.? her legs collapse on her again, ?No...no...It can't be...? she allows her tears to fall slamming her fists in the dirt underneath her, until a red and blue striped scarf falls messily out of her breastplate.  Her head shoots up again, ?Ya aren't Ran.  Of course you ain't.? Her breath gets heavier, ?Ran would never treat any woman like that.?

?Yer an imposter.  If ya ain't then Imma make sure you turn back into mah Ran.? picking up the scarf, she tightly wraps it on her forearm, standing up once more as she does so.  She turns to the blonde boy, who now stands with another Chika next to him.

?Who's th' imposter now?? the new arrival questions, hooking her arm into the shinobi's.  

The knuckles in the hands of the real Chika pop from the pressure of her fists, tears still streaming down her face she shouts angrily, sending out a soundwave that seems to completely miss the pair. 

?RANRAN!  DON'T MAKE ME HURT YA!? the real Chika sobs, taking the scarf off her arm, and hiding it into another plate of her armor.  She makes quick, stumbling steps at Ran and the Chika imposter.  Ran picks up his Shamisen, and uses it as a makeshift bat to crack into Chika's face, dropping her to the ground.

?Fine, that's how ya wanna be.  Yer just pissin me off Ran...?

?Not like that's new.?

?Yer what makes me keep goin.  Keeps me from fallin inta Gobi's grasp.  If it wasn't fer you...If it wasn't fer you I'd be dead myself, I'd be a cold hearted killer, with no life left in me.  Ran!  Listen to me!  I don't want to be alone again!? steam begins to pour out of her armor, she clenches her teeth, and her irises turn into an eerie pale blue, piercing from the bloodshot whites.  

"CHICKAAAA!!!!!"  she thinks she very faintly hears Ran scream her name.

?Ran!  I LOVE YOU---!? any more of a statement gets cut off by a feral roar that pierces through the forest.


----------



## Kei (Sep 7, 2014)

_
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
A Battle for Everyone's Soul!









​_
There was no hell like a woman’s fury. Ruka tried her best to control herself but even then it failed. The thought that Osamu knew about him sent her mind into a black state. The only thing she wanted to do now it to rip his head off of his body and show it to the people of Iwa and Fuzenkagure.

She wasn’t the clan leader anymore, not in this setting but a woman that was scarred a long time ago and she carried that scar for nine months. Then watch that scar grow, but there was no doubt in her head that she was proud to be that boy’s mother. Kyo was her scar, her precious scar, the one she loved more than anything else in the world was her constant reminder of her weakness in the past. And her weakness today….

*“LIE DOWN AND DIE!”*​
Her scream pierced the air, _*“Ruka! NO!”*_ Rex screamed, but it fell on deaf ears as in a state of madness and fury Ruka launched herself at Osamu. The woman was blinded by rage, there was no goal set in her mind, there was no family, or Osamu henchmen. So it came as a slight surprise when Yori appeared in front of Osamu and back handed Ruka so hard that the older woman was sent flying back. 

She crashed back into the ground behind Rex and Ruka. 

_“Ruka!”_ Rex screamed again for his elder sister but a slight wave of relief washed over him as Ruka had gotten up. Her blind rage subsided, but now it was clear that it was pure intent to kill. 

_“Rex!”_ Zo called out to Rex who quickly turned to her, and they didn’t have to say anything to each other as they got into position. 

Rex eyes shrunk as his whole body began to conjure up flames. The man unleashed a howl that dominated the air as his body was engulfed in an inferno of flames.

*"AUUGUGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!"*​
*"SPREAD YOUR WINGS PHONEIX!" *She yelled as the ground underneath their feet erupted into flames below them. Her flames and the flames from Rex mingled together to create a huge tower of fire that circled from the ground up. Sealing the outside world from the fight and them inside a fiery cage. They were the protectors of the village. The representative of Fuzenkagure, Zo Minami, the woman who was chosen to lead them to a bright future and beside her was Rex Minami, the man that also put his life on the line to protect Fuzenkagure. He who held his clan and his people in high regards the fire around his body diminished as he stared deep within the eyes of the people in front of him.

Yuu took a step forward, as he positioned himself right on her shadow and her second. There were no words spoken in between the two, just a slight touch of Yuu gently sliding his fingers on her back. He was ready to support her in any way he could. 

The three left over, Yori, Four and Osamu, looked at the raging flames as it blocked their paths. For the Tsuchikage, he admired this power, just as he always had, but for Yori this was a bit of an annoyance. This woman would be putting her behind schedule if she was stuck up here for too long. And to add onto her annoyance it looked as if Zo and her companion weren’t exactly finished. 

"You come into my village, ask for respect, while you destroy and kill my people...." Her voice shook with rage, the once calm and collected woman shook, but Yuu didn't move from her side once, *"I WILL MAKE YOU PAY FOR SUCH DIGRESSIONS!!"*

Yuu jumped over Zo's back and released his tornado of air, but instantly ducked when Zo released a barrage of flames out of her mouth. The flames shot towards them, but first it ate the wind of Yuu's tornado. Her eyes were widen as she stared bullets into them the death glare of the Fennikkusu clan that has been in power for so many long years, Yuu looked behind him as the woman eyes became small but burned bright red and he knew that she was releasing all limits.


----------



## Chronos (Sep 7, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Undeniable Truth: War*

Within seconds it seemed the world had changed. 

The sound of screams crossed the fields, the ground split open, and buildings fell upon men and woman, children of all ages. Bodies embroidered by their own blood, as a tower rose from the center of the village. As the youth looked at its amazing sight, it dawned to him that this was the commence of the end. A voice emanated from its presence, making claims and accusations. Their souls were under the guise of a greater being, a woman who passionately spoke truth Ikuto himself wasn't fully aware of. A grudge between nations, and soon the soul of this village would pay for it. His teeth clenched, as he soon witnessed the panic ensue. People ran for their lives without much thought to the others. 

A broadcast began to play, the shinobi personnel are to help the civilians to the current shelters. The message repeated itself countless time across a small time span. Soon after, the kages had engaged themselves in battle. And without much trouble so did the men and woman of the village. Ikuto hadn't the slightest idea of what had occurred, but his chest felt heavy. And his sense of danger was of the meter. This didn't seem like something ordinary, of course the idea of summoning a pillar from the center of the earth with no prior warning was beyond from normal. But something felt odd, unorganized even. And he could not make out what it was. 

A gulp, a measure of which he calm himself, he rushed towards the homes of which children and families were held in captive, the flames that erupted and were being extinguished, Ikuto soon hear cried across rubble in which he instilled upon himself to aid. As his feet crossed him through the busy streets, forming a conjunction of seals, his hand engulfed in a shower of flame, a fist brought down to the wooden structure, he began to pave away towards the center of the destroyed building, within were the people who cried out for help, soon curling up among each other.

"Hurry, can you all stand? You need to move to the shelters."

He grasps the mothers hand and lifted her off her feet, soon carrying one of the children and helping them off the building. Once outside, he handed the child towards another Shinobi. And helped the woman of the building before it crumbled one more, and caved in all that it held inside. 

"Please, assist them towards the safe zone. I'll be trying to help out here." 

The nations were appose, sure. But this crisis needed to be bared. Soon the enemy would strike with greater force than before. This step wouldn't guarantee them victory. Or maybe it would... He wasn't certain, but if any backup plan came in place he would need to evacuate the majority of the people whom were at the village before anything else happened. 

"Now of all times..."


----------



## Chronos (Sep 7, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l The End of the World: War*

Before he noted he had already emptied the flask. He couldn't even register the speed of how he did nor did he feel any ditsier after it. Either this was some cheep brand or he held a higher tolerance to alcohol than what he thought. He sighed, placing the flask on his side and walking towards his clothing, he began to dress on his regular attire once more. Snapping his neck with a twist to each side... a method to relieve the stress that had build to a sudden slight neck pain. Placing his arm on the back of his head, he began to sense a rumble under his feet. It started own smooth, subtle. Almost fragile. Most people would not sense this as thing are current. It would require a certain devoid notion of what's present, the festival to notice. But the rumble soon evolves to a quake, the floor began to rumble as the ideas followed suit. Moving under the grazing sensation, the building followed as the stone crumbled and dust began to fall from the ceiling. The earth split into fraction and Rosuto had registered that an anomaly had ensued. Clenching his teeth he opened his right eye and noted that the friction wasn't natural, the earth was spoiled of chakra. 

The ceiling began to fall, with a step he evaded the initial crumble, soon after another fell, threatening to fall on this child head, as he brought his arm upwards, a kinetic force blew the debris away, leaving a opening in the ceiling surface of which he utilized to escape, with a powerful leap he met himself with the sky, witnessing the building crumble, upon landing and a sturdier one. Witnessing from above, the center of the village began to form a crater, the lives soon lifted under some pressure that soon blasted them across the field. In an instance lives were lost and bodied injured by this sight. A tower began to immerse from the earth, like Babylon tower. Its size began to threaten the denizens. Like a shot towards the sky, the noise that the village bequeathed, the merriment of children and sounds of musical whimsy were brought to an immediate halt. 

No soul dared speak as the tower made its presence. The silence that it cultivated had been like daggers to the eye. Agonizing, it began to turn into seconds of anxiety and tears. The people who were unfortunate enough to have lost a life wept, and the other dared not to speak a word due to the shock, unable to register the danger as sweat crossed their heads. And their eyes widen in fear without the knowledge to do anything other than gaze. As if the tension wasn't enough, a woman made its way towards the edge, a seal formed with her fingers as the voice of set began to thunder across the village.

Rosuto's eyes followed, her vision was remarkably edgy. It ticked something on his head. He had seen her before. A man who sat in what could only be explained as throne was even more so. As he began to realize his eyes widen further. He couldn't believe what he was about to witness... The destruction of the world was at hand...

Soon the woman spoke passionately, vigorously, entitled to a life of slavery and disrespect it seemed. This village was founded by a visionary that wished to harbor peace between the traitors of the villages. Harboring and allowing them asylum. Which in truth violated the political standards of all villages. Rewarding those who beget treason and given a home. Such standards upon granting them protection. This is enough to ensue war. That it happened at this time was simply misfortune playing his part. Rosuto had wished he had turned and run when he could, but this also worked at his favor. But nevertheless it didn't matter. 

As the woman made her bold assumptions, she demanded the presence of the Kage. The Minami clan's leader. And finished, the screams soon baffled the peace and everyone who was alive began to scarce. But this wasn't alright by their standards. Shinobi baring their signal, the villages pride symbol darted to place a halt to this. And much like anti virus, Fuzengakure resorted to defend what the loved. The announcement to retreat all the people to shelters was brought up. Villages fighting villages...

Truly Rosuto felt like this was a fight not meant for him. It excluded him in every sense of the word. He held not allies, and no enemies. As the wind grazed his flesh, and the sounds of the dead soon were placed to a halt. The Kages were met, and a fierce encounter was brought to light. His eyes stared, as the flash of souls began to resonate, and the love and hate of two entities graced the spectacular chaos. Rosuto's hand became a fist, and throat soon became dry. 

"I must be drunk... Of course something like this isn't happening." 

His anger began to rise, his head looked at the sky that was soon brought to a cloudy dark. His eyes, resonating under the gleam of a trace of blue and red, his lip brought to a deviant smile as his hands spread to bathe himself in the sensation. 

"Because this is fucking IMPOSSIBLE!" 

His feet brought to the apex of his speed, he began to course the earth across the village of Fuzen.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Chika Karite
Out of the Horror
Invasion of Fuzengakure​

Within seconds of the her scream for the sound shinobi, what she saw changed.  Instead of the two before her, she sees Ran on his knees with a box in front of him, tears falling from his eyes.  She wanted to rush over there and help him once more, like he had done for her every other time.  But she was hurt, and influenced by Gobi's might.  She lets off another feral roar as she leaps onto all fours, charging forward at the young man.  

The helm she wore was knocked away with the tumble she took before.  Allowing her dark red hair to fly behind her as she charged in the frenzy.  Her eyes were pale, dull, and bloodshot.  The black armor, though usually set perfectly on her body sat in disarray, the striped scarf gotten for Ran, hooked in the center under her breastplate, edges flowing out, moving with the wind of the chakra.

She tackles the side of Ran, raising her fist while she straddles him to the ground.  She was ready to crush his skull in the strike, but once their eyes met, she instead slammed her hand down into the dirt next to it.  She growls,  dragging her fingers in the dirt and stands up, turning around at the sound of footsteps.

?Well, well, it seems as if the flies have found a way out of the web.?

Chika roars at the man, but stands slouched in front of Ran, moving not a step.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2014)

Ran Furoshima

The Horror Of Love


Invasion of Fuzengakure










​
"You get it now don't you." The voice was back... "Shut up.." Ran grit his teeth, "There is no escaping fate." The voice echoed in his mind. "Shut up..." Ran gripped his legs tighter. "No one can trust you, You never show your true heart. You never show what you feel, what is really deep inside that heart and mind of yours. You hide your true self, You want to chase her don't you... But you know the truth..."

"She's a monster." the voice was right in Ran's ear, he swung around and gripping his hand was him... another him. "Who are you..." Ran stared at this reflection of himself. "I am your shadow, the true self." The shadow ran smirked, "I am the expression of all that you repress. You're doubts, fears, true desires." 

Ran shook his head, "Then you'd know... I wan't Chika to be happy... if she ain't happy with me then-" "You want to crush her! Crush her like she crushed you! You want to lash out at her, call her a monster!" "NO!" Ran shouts, "Chika ain't a monster!!! She's my friend! She's kind and carin' and beautiful!" Tears streamed down ran's face.

"You want to destroy her like she just destroyed you. She Crushed your feelings for her, She threw them away... Your true expression, you never cared for her. You only cared because she pretended to like you, she even said she'd let you feel them didn't she?" The shadow ran chuckled. "Such a fool, falling for such a simple trick... you were excited weren't you? Did your heart flutter? Did you think, Maybe this is my chance?" 

"You know i did..." Ran's arm went limp, the fight quickly draining from him. "You know... exactly what i felt..." Ran's tears kept falling, "I love her... she's my best friend... my rock and my greatest ally... she makes up for where i fail.. and i fail so often..." The shadow Ran smirked, "You are a failure aren't you?" "Yes..." "A weakling!" "Yes..." "A coward!" "Yes..." "Worthless!" "Yes..."

The shadow ran held out a Kunai. "Take it." He released Ran's arm and handed him the blade. "Yes..." The shadow grinned widely. "Now use it." Ran's eyes grew dull and lifeless. "Yes....."]

Ran lifted the kunai into the air, gripping it with both hands, he could feel the stare of his true self upon him, judging him... the cold eyes digging into his soul... Ran thrust the Kunai towards his chest, "Goodbye.. Chicka." But before the blade could pierce his chest a sharp pan rushed through him. "Nnngh!" Ran was knocked to the ground, Chika sitting ontop of him, Anger and rage in her eyes. Her body coated in a strange substance... "Oi! Chika..!" Ran looked her in the eyes just before a massive fist came crashing down.

He clenched his eyes shut, fearing the worst, she punched the ground next to him. Then a mysterious man showed his face, She got off him and stood in front, defending Ran. "Chika... calm down, this ain't you! Please! Don't lose to the beast! Chika!!!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 7, 2014)

*Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War*

*[Fuzengakure]​*​

[Evil Begets Evil]​
_-Phoenix Festival, Fuzen_ 

Mirth and merriment reigned in the streets of Fuzen, it was time for the annual Phoenix Festival and it had been underway for quite some time and people from every land had gathered in the streets to celebrate. It was rare for these type of events to happen and even rarer still for people from both sides of the political divide to gather for something that wasn't the Chunin Exams. Cheers rolled through the streets as vendors called for people to come and see their wares or sample exotic foods from every corner of the Shiniboi world. Today is to be a day of great happiness. Today was to be marked as a memorable event for everyone involved, though it would be for the bad that was on the horizon, but that is for later in the day. Now idle hands are the devil's plaything. 

​
Below the streets of Fuzen a convoy of four cloaked Ninja walked in the twisted sewer system. In one hand torches flickered with an orange flame and cooked the ceiling with black smoke and soot. The other was firmly clasped to the sides of a coffin that they were ferrying to it's final destination. Behind them a final druid walked swinging a Thurible off a golden chain while incense burned within.  Ahead the twisting corridor took a sharp right before opening into a large circular room. Many years ago this was a checkpoint for the Fuzen guard, here they would meet and discuss any given day's tactics at clearing the sewers of any perceived threat. Today, though, it has greatly fallen into disuse as Fuzen and it's economy has stabilized largely thanks to the efforts of it's very own citizens. The only notable feature was what appeared to be a hastily built alter.

As the small group of cloaked men turned down the final stretch and approached the open room a set of figure appear one was a man dressed in all white, the other was a green clad Kunoichi. They part from one another as the cloaked figures entered the room which started to smell of burning gum wood. "Sit it there" Bart commands while stretching a hand over the makes shift alter that lay over a six pointed star and cross. "I didn't know you people were into grave robbing." is remarked as the woman watched the Druids place the coffin centered on the alter. The man just shifts his gaze to her before dismissing the figures, back to the bowls of Hades. With a groan they seem to evaporate into a dark mist. "You were made one of us, Lady Natsume, because of your talents. Not your tongue. Do hold it before you lose it." is remarked.

Natsume rolled her eyes, but quickly complied after all this was the man that defeated Ryota, the man that recruited her. "Let us see what my disciple has sent me today" is further added as he pulled back the lid. From within the stench of death wafted into the air. The room is quickly filled with the dull scent of dry blood. "!" the Kunoichi had seen many a thing in her life, but this was far from something she was comfortable with. Pulling  a hand to her mouth she backed away from the coffin. "Pardon my tongue Master Bart, but of what use is a corpse in that condition to us?" The man dropped the hand from his mouth, he was nearly at the same loss of words as his Kunoichi counterpart. But being a man of the cloth he could tell this was far from a lost cause. 

"I see, so that is how is it. Is it Ryota, you've sent me a true devil." is stated while he circled the coffin. From the folds of his white robe the man pulls a Rosary and begins to rub the beads in his fingers. "Don't tell me this god of yours can raise the dead" it was hard to believe a lot of what she had seen in her time with this man. But raising the dead wasn't for a mere mortal to do, it was just wrong in every since of the word. "It isn't for you to question the machinations of the mighty goddess Hecate. Only to observe them and allow her will to be done." not once did the man's eyes cut from the body before him. Not once did he stop twisting beads which made the cross at the end swing in rhythm. Above them the festival carried on without a care in the world not knowing the evil that stirred just below their feet. Not in just one instance but two. 

"I understand, but ... but if you plan in raising the dead. I want no part of it. Kill me if you like, I'm leaving either way." is firmly stated. She was a lot of things, desecrater of the dead wasn't one of them. "You are one to speak, Lady Natsume, with the techniques at your fingertips." is coldly replied as he touched one corner of the coffin. "That mimics the dead, it doesn't bring them back from the afterlife", "Spare you lectures for one that they benefit." is snapped as he touched another corner. "This person may look dead, but you cannot judge a book by it's bindings. It is faint, but their heart still beats. Weakly at that." is added while he migrated to the top of the coffin. Placing her hands on her hips the Kunoichi took that comment with a grain of salt .

Not one the fret over the small details, it was better to ask forgiveness than permission sometimes, she strolled back and placed a hand on the body's neck. Closing her eyes she focused. Still she felt nothing, as she thought dead was dead and he was planning on defiling that. "Still your hand just a moment longer" as if reading her mind Bart halted her from taking her hand away and sure enough she felt a weak pulse of blood. Her eyes roll open, her gaze turning to the man while he blessed the last corner. "So you can see now, how they were assumed dead. Now, if you are satisfied. Take your position the ceremony is about to start." is commanded. "How" is asked. For the first instance since the lid of the coffin was pulled back the man looked at her. "I am a man of faith, it is my job to find life in death." 

"Cryptic bastard", "What was that?", "Nothing"

After the short exchange Lady Natsume took her place on the south point of the star, which pointed back into the hall. Bart took his place at the head of the coffin, reaching down he place two fingers on the person's brow and scratching away at the dried blood he draws a cross. "Hecate guide me" is lowly asked as he placed a hand on their chest. "Gloria Patri, et Filio, et Spiritui Sancto. Sicut erat in principio, et nunc, et semper, et in saecula saeculorum." while he spoke he traced an invisible cross across the person's chest. "The will to live has weakened in this one, survival is highly unlikely." There was a look of disappointment on Bart's face. Like he was genuinely upset that this person would perish as so many already had in this rite. It was almost poetic, but that begged the question. What did he see that she did not? "Let us commence then, all we can do is put it in Hecate's merciful hands." 

Holding the rosary above the heart Bart allowed it to swing while he softly whispered into the air. With each sway of the cross it started to give off that familiar golden glow. The very one that tattooed Natsume's chest with the brand that ties her to Bart. Her and Ryota's curse.  Soon the once silver cross now glows warmly with a current of Chakra. With his free hand he pulls the clothing back exposing the bare chest of the person that lay in a comatose state. Then looking to the ceiling Bart drops the cross. It pops with a sizzle as it makes contact with the cold flesh below it. Then bowing the man presses his hand onto the burning cross causing it to sear into both's flesh. "Estuans agros, campos repetita ignis et fulgentibus suspenderunt in tabula de nocte. Teritur absumitur ab extremitatibus ad centrum mundi voco vitae. Et os ad sanguinem fervere cinis. Deieci te ipsum flammis gehennae.

Infernus."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 7, 2014)

*Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War*

[Evil Begets Evil II]​
A golden flame flickered to life while he spoke and flowed over the side of the coffin as a column of flames exploded up around Bart. Like with her, the flames ate away at the impurities of the body and burned the soul itself. Strangely though Bart soon hits the ground and scrambles to his feet as the flames flicker a sickly purple. The once golden light that bathed the room turned darker. "Move!" is commanded while he grabbed Natsume's arm. "What's going on Bart?" her voice choked with panic as the dark flames that poured forth burned at the very flooring. At the same time like a bad joke  the very earth began to rumble violently. It was as if chaos itself had decided to roll the die and allow fate to play out as it will. Both Bart and Natsume found themselves thrown off balance. "What's going on BART!" is wailed as the room started to crack and break from the rising of Iwa's siege tower. 

War had been brought to Fuzen and it was a time of cleansing and bringing children that were astray back into a flock. But that was neither here nor there in the bowls of a sewer that now threatened to be a tomb. "We must leave this place or risk death." Forget reasoning, they had to get out of this  room before it became their final resting place. "What about them?" is asked while she tried to make a bee line for the coffin awash in deathly flame. "They are not chosen of Hecate, they are of no concern of ours.", "What do you mean? The ceremony isn't", "They are chosen of Discordia, I carry no sway over them or that Goddess." was the reply as he scooped the woman up and dashed for freedom. "What? Just how many", "We can discuss the intricacies of my Pantheon when we are safely on the surface. As for the them, Discordia can save them if she wills it" 

In a blur of blue, white and green the pair vanish leaving the coffin to be buried in rubble as the purple flames tore at it.  

_-Sometime Later, Invasion of Fuzen_

Evil Begets Evil and Death Begets Death. Let this be a lesson that is imparted onto the living so that their days on the earth is walked on a path of actual righteousness and stray not into the darkness. For in that Darkness is a fate that even Death dare not tread. 

Walk forth and cleanse the world of it's self righteous arrogance and sow the seeds of Chaos and Discord.~

The streets of Fuzen began the run red with the blood of it's people. Iwa had started it's slaughter of the innocent people of a land that only wanted to be their own Nation, a notion that the Tsuchikage seemed to find laughable as even the people of the white were caught up in his brazen attack on the Village. Fate truly was a cruel mistress as people are caught in Jutsu and Weapons alike. Screams echoed across the once joyful Village as the stink of death started to fill the air. 

Across the way, not to far from where the festival's center was and where the Cake Baking contest had been interrupted a cloaked figure stumbled from the bowls of the sewers. Disorientated and stumbling the hooded figure pulled a bloody hand to it's head. With the smoke and flames swirling around him them, they could probably swear they were in hell and not a Village being besieged by another. People ran in a panic all around the figure trying to make themselves a least a appetizing target as possible. But the cloaked figure, as it stumbled around, proved to be an appetizing target that the Iwa Army couldn't overlook. 

A small grouping of four land around the figure whose gaze stayed steadily on the ground as it tried it's best to stay upright. Picking off the weak may seem unfair, but it would end suffering, their suffering  all the quicker. Each pull a Kunai from their tool kits and let them fly ~


----------



## Laix (Sep 7, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
THE INVASION OF FUZENGAKURE
*PART 1*












​The Invasion of Fuzengakure by Iwagakure couldn't have come at a better time. While he didn't mind hanging out with Kirisaki and getting to know her a bit better than just being the unmarked, he was eager to press on with the main issue at hand. 
 
Raiken immediately grabbed Kirisaki by the wrist like a protective brother. He had just found her after months of searching and wasn't about to lose her to a chance attack. _Nobody_ was going to harm her while he was around. It would make everything they had fought for, all the sacrifices they had made up to this point completely worthless. 
 
Kirisaki Shinkō was the key to the gate, the only key in the world. There was no replacements. No copies. Nothing. If she was gone, they mas well surrender themselves to Freyja.
 
As the Tsuchikage declared war against the village, citizens immediately fled from the crowds surrounding the baking competition. Some managed to make it, barely escaping by the skin of their teeth while others were mercilessly cut down by Iwagakure's forces.
 
It was hard to watch blood be spilled so carelessly like that but they had to move. Raiken didn't lack empathy but he lacked time to sit around.
 
"Come on," He grabbed her by the wrist, immediately picking up the pace from a brisk walk to a swift sprint. "We need to get out of here. Its not safe for you."
 
"_B-But..._ We should probably...?" 
 
"Later. If we stay here, its just too risky. Come on!"
 
Ushering her along, he didn't release his grip on her arm until she had matched his speed. They bounced between buildings, leaped from rooftops and swung from poles in their mad dash for the exit. At first he considered taking a train straight to Sunagakure but he soon realized how stupid that was. With the White attacking the Black, this was sure to start something that could possibly lead up to war. The last thing Fuzen is going to be worried about now is running their trains when the village is under attack. Although the possibility of an evacuation train being in place to take them to another Black village, that too was risky. Iwagakure could attack it mid-transit to maximize casualties.
 
Whatever their motivation was, it had really pissed the Stone off.
 
They were getting closer. Between the crumbling buildings and groggy smoke he could just about make out the train station. Once they were through there, it would probably end up being a lengthy two-day walk but they would be safe. 
 
 _*SCHUNK*_
​ 
The sound of flesh being punctured and the following yelp of pain stopped the blonde in his tracks. He glanced behind him to see Kirisaki on her knees and clutching her left arm down on the street. 
 
"Are you okay!?" 
 
"I'm fine..." 

Kirisaki yanked the foreign object from her arm; It was a shuriken that had only caused a minor stab wound for the_ Unmarked_. However, as he expected the wound swiftly regenerated the moment she pulled out the weapon.
 
Something was strange though. Raiken had an impressive sense of his surroundings, usually able to discern an enemies location when they try to attack preemptively while hidden in the shadows. This time though he had not the faintest idea where the shuriken could've come from. There was no streaks through the air, no near-escape or any clear indication of its origin.
 
It was like it appeared out of thin air.

"Can you still mov-_*Argh!!*_"
 
Raiken collapsed to his knees, clinging his right thigh which was the source of a sharp, paralyzing pain. A kunai was protruding from his leg with yet again no apparent clue to its origins. Another weapon appearing from thin air.
 
Perhaps this was the work of genjutsu? Whatever it was, he didn't need this. Obstacle after obstacle, why was nothing simple in this goddamn festival!? 
 
"Raiken! Hold on, I'm coming!" Kirisaki bent her knees before pouncing into the air like a cat, bouncing off the towering street light then landing besides him. 
 
_* SLAM*_
​ 
The girl was suddenly launched to her right at an alarming speed, crashing into the opposite building. She smashed through the brick wall and landed slumped against a now broken desk in an office. 
 
This time however, Raiken saw the source.

"I see..." He stood up, yanking the blade from his leg and discarding it as the wound closed itself. 

"That's how you're attacking so fast... _Instantly_ even." 

"Figured it out? Took you long enough."

Raiken turned around with a small smirk on his face. The boy stood confidently behind him looked self-assured and cocky with his hands shoved in the pockets of a fur coat and a nonchalant expression plastered over his youthful face.

*Spoiler*: _Loki_ 




​



"When you drop-kicked her into that building, you made yourself visible even for a split second. I'm an observant guy," Raiken chuckled to himself, looking down at their feet before reconnecting their eyes. 

"One of the Tsuchikage's underlings?"

"Hmph." 

The boy was known as Mitsuishi no Iwagakure outside his village and Loki within. He was only sixteen years old yet already a sub-commanding general of the Stone's forces. A talented Jōnin, the ability that gave him his infamous nickname and respect within Iwagakure is...

Loki produced a black metal chakra receiver, gliding his hands across it before letting it rest firmly in his right grip. This was the medium of his powerful abilities that know no limits. He was a waterfall of immense power and this was his funnel where he could direct and focus this power.

With only a brisk flick of the rod, objects vanished upon his command and reality was altered through an eleven-dimensional plane. The brain power required was immense. It was why Loki was so often silent, focusing on how he conducted his battles. Mathematical calculations on an immense scale ran through his mind, processing the numbers and coordinates to achieve this god-like power.

This was why he was the Mitsuishi no Iwagakure.

This was Teleportation.
​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Chika Karite
One true...
Invasion of Fuzengakure​
Ignoring everything Ran had said, at least, she didn't acknowledge it.  "Ahm gonna gutcha fer watcha did ta Ranran!  'S mah evrythin.  Ahm the onleh one th' can make 'im cry!  'Nd now ah onleh wanna see im cry tears o joy!  'Nd even if ah don't...If ah see 'im sad, ahm gonna make im happeh 'gain.?

?...What...??

?Ya herd meh.? but at that moment, what Ran said finally connected in her mind, causing her to stumble back.  ?Ah-...I'm no' a monster...? the steam around her fluctuates, becoming weaker when she exhales.  In her mind echoes everything she heard before changing, causing her to get angrier, then falling into a feeling of fear and hopelessness.  She also hears the voice of Gobi, _'I lend you my strength, good or evil, for it is your path to choose.'_

?R-ran...? she stutters, looking back at the blonde boy she cared for.  She lets off a noise that sounds similar to a surprised horse, as she spins around on the ball of her foot, grabbing the box and the boy roughly.  ?He can't control me...? she whispers, while at an all out run.  ?Kokuo won' let im...?

Her pace picks up, running until Ran makes her stop, where the chakra from the bijuu stops abruptly and she collapses on the ground exhausted.  ?Haa...haa...R-ran...Wha...wha happened back there?  A-are ya mad at me...?  Do you really think Imma monster?? her mind spins from her own panic and the sudden loss of chakra.


----------



## Kei (Sep 7, 2014)

_
Wild Dog 
[Part One]
Fuzengakure Invasion Arc
Kyo Minami_​

They were all trash. Everyone single one of them was just trash that was defiling his home. Annoying, ugly, and worthless trash, every single one of them, and the best joke was that they took his mother away from him. She was risking her life for this village and that meant putting her life in danger. Kyo?s eyes widen as a slight smile spread across his lips. Trash that dare touch his village, his mother, and trifle on his territory, would be dealt with accordingly. 

Trash had become too confident in their position these days. That was all Iwa was right about now, a heaping pile of living breathing trash. That could stand its own stench and rotting corpse that they had to slither and sly their way into the village. Slowly everything began to fall into place, almost like puzzles pieces, and Kyo finally understood what his mother told him before she left to go off to fight the Iwa scum. 

_?We are fire. We provide warmth and light. We give the people protection from the dark. For Fuzenkagure, white is the darkness that they fear, and we are the light that wards away the darkness.?​_
They were the fire that kept the darkness away. Iwa was that darkness and Kyo was the fire that was tasked to keep his people safe. He chuckled to himself. He was supposed to keep his people safe, away from harm, and that meant he had to fight. Kyo is supposed to be the hero of the village, the gallant hero that keeps people from harm, and the flames that made Fuzengakure shine. 

For some reason he finally understood the reasons behind the hunts. The need for the Fenikkusu to be involved in everything, it was so simple that even he had overlooked it. 

Kyo blood was boiling, itching at him to play the hero, the wondrous knight meant to save people from the darkness that Iwa had brought down from the sky, and when he finally saw it. It hit him almost like a brick wall. 

_?SOMEONE HELP!? _​
In the midst of the terror, a mother and her child had been separated from the group. Her daughter, probably not even the age of ten tried to drag her mother to safety. Though it seemed as though that she had twisted her ankle and she couldn?t move all that well. She kept falling down and it made her an easy target for the creeping predators. Kyo jumped down from the roof and blocked the mother and child from the two females approaching.

The little child big brown eyes looked up at her hero. ?I?ll fend them off?.You get your mother to safety.? He told her, the two girls had stopped in their tracks and smiled at Kyo.  

The little brown eyed child smiled brightly as she stood behind Kyo, he stood tall and almost resembled a hero about to challenge on a bunch of evil doers. However, lucky to the little child, she didn?t see the face that Kyo was making. He couldn?t control the way his smile almost looked hungry, like a starving dog at the first sign of food, or the way his eyes burned at the two girls in front of him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 7, 2014)

*Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 26*

*Makoto Ha*

_An hour ago_

With a jolt, Makoto woke up from his slumber. He gave a shrill cry of shock, suddenly realizing that he was covered in very cold water. Surprise then gave way to pain, as a thorn of sharp pain prickled at his body. "Ah... got up too quickly," he grumbled, giving a pained wince, then looked at his skin. Most of it seemed to have recovered now; he'd gone back to his usual tanned complexion, though there were odd patches of deep purple and red. Bruises, he realized. A lot of the damage inflicted on him was from the woman of diamond as well as from the opening of the gates. 

"You finally awake now?" an annoyed sounding voice asked him, and then Makoto looked up. His friend, Izumi Nase, stood over him with a light scowl contoured on his face. Hanging from the ends of his fingers, was an emptied bucket. Makoto identified that as the culprit of his sudden dampness, but before he could say anything, the sniper started speaking again and cut across him. "What the hell _happened_ to you?" he demanded, his hazel eyes looking over Makoto's ruined yukata and the criss-cross pattern of cuts on his skin. Everything - including the area surrounding them - was ruined and almost looked like a war zone, albeit a very glittery one. It didn't take a genius to know that a fight must have gone down.

Makoto's eyebrows furrowed as he attempted to recollect the details of what happened before he fell unconscious. Everything was a little bit blurry, as if obscured by fog, but he remembered most of what happened, at least. "Well, I was fighting this diamond oba-chan and..." Makoto's voice trailed off, his eyes widened like he'd just been showered with icy water again. "Oh, man! Taneda! Have you seen Taneda-san, Izumi-san?" His voice was somewhat frantic and panicked. Even as he asked, that shiny skinhead of his was already rotating around in search of his buddy.

A tiny vein emerged on the side of bespeckled shinobi's head. With a gentle 'thump' sound, followed by an indignant cry of pain, Izumi slapped the side of Makoto's head with his bucket.  "Oi, calm down. I have no idea what you're saying. Taneda isn't even _here_." He paused, then bent down slightly, offering a hand to pull Makoto up. Makoto pouted at this, slightly miffed about the bucket attack, but was nevertheless grateful and allowed himself to be hoisted up. "You can tell me what went on while we go to the cake baking competition. We're late enough as it is..."

A look of abject horror filled Makoto's face. "Wait, wait, wait.... it's started?!"

Izumi just sighed in response. At this point, he shouldn't even have been surprised by how stupid the tracksuit wearing genin was. "...yeah. It started a few minutes ago, but I stopped on the way there because I saw you passed out on the ground. So, c'mon, let's go!"

---

_Now_

Even after having spent the past hour being explained what happened to Makoto and Taneda, Izumi was a little bit in disbelief. He _believed_ the story, but just had an incredibly difficult time processing the whole thing. Truthfully, Makoto couldn't really blame him - the story sounded ludicrous and he might not have believed it, either. A woman who could use diamond to make herself invulnerable? That was the kind of stuff which belonged in children's stories. In fact, Makoto was actually pretty sure he _had_ read a story about a kunoichi who was made of gemstone. Then again, today seemed to be a particularly eventful day, filled with surprises. The invasion of Fuzengakure was one such surprise. 

They danced across the rooftops of Fuzen, parkouring all the way towards the cake festival. That was where Ren and Yukino were, Izumi had told Makoto, and once they regrouped, they would try and find Taneda as well. Everything happened so fast; the small earthquake which almost threw them to the ground, the woman in the sky and then the declaration of war on the city. It was so unexpected that Makoto almost couldn't believe it. 

"Are you sure this isn't just a par-"

"Yes, you _idiot_. This is a real god damn invasion!"

The rooftop behind them burst apart in a split second of explosive fury, mere moments after their feet lifted off from it. Izumi had escaped the flames unscathed, but Makoto had been a beat slower, his body still suffering from the side-effects of the eight gates. Luckily, his constitution was good; perhaps not good enough to take the explosion undamaged, but it was enough to take a few burns on the back of his yukata. Instinctively, the two shinobi immediately dashed away from each other as they touched down onto their next rooftop.

From the smoke, a trio of voices emerged. The first one was a shrill, amused sounding one, coming from a slim looking shinobi with messy blonde hair and green eyes, obscured by a pair of sunglasses. "Looks like we got some agile ones, Tando-senpai." He took extra care to let the senpai roll off his tongue. 

The second voice was rough and coarse; clearly aged, yet possessing the same tone of amusement as the first one. This particular shinobi had the same slim constitution, but had neat black hair which flowed into a ponytail and narrowed red eyes. "Shut the fuck up, Jyou."

And then the third one came. She was tall - Amazonian heights, even - with long grey coloured locks and a face that might have been beautiful, were it not for the single long scar which ran across her nose. "Sorry, boys. Our orders to attack came in early." The woman didn't sound very sorry.

A scroll rolled down Izumi's green sleeve and into his hand. "Who the hell are you guys?!" he demanded. 

The first one - the shinobi they now knew as Jyou - cocked a grin. "Us? We're the Explosive Corps. And you... are going to be the Exploded Corpse." He raised his hands, a bright light flashed and then the powerful heat of explosions.

"That was so lame."


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 7, 2014)

*Ogama
Spectator*​
Ogama came to a standstill as the structure collapsed in the centre of Fuzengakure, for a very brief moment he remembered a village that had saved him and provided shelter in a past incarnation, a life he believed to have long since forgotten was once more on the surface of his mind but he had no desire to cling onto. The thought was quickly purged by the whispers of the entities that resided within his weapon, reminding him of his true purpose, he had to put a final end to them and no one would stop him.

Zyanno had bertrayed him, April left him, and the world had all but forgotten his deeds both good and evil.The name Dust he long left behind, since adopting this alias much had changed and he no longer cared for this world or the next, the lives it contained had become corrupt in his mind and as such he purged all emotion, as it like humanity was a curse and merely got in his way of what he believed to be the greater good. He stood firm as the shock wave surged through the streets and alleyways of the city people pushed past him without a care for their other, everyone was in it for themselves given the right circumstances even mothers would abandon or disown their children if it meant they could live on. But that was the way of nature, April had to kill her mother and he truly felt sorry for the owl and he when he killed her in the exams it was far from what others would have seen it as, a cold hearted act but rather freeing her of the chains she had lived with since her birth.

It disgusted him as they ran past ignoring their neighbours often pushing and shoving to pass by the other several fell to the ground and at times were trampled by their other. Chaos he smirked in many ways this is what the world may become after the veil was gone, should he fail in his task... Buraddokuīn had to die but he was not strong enough, this body was weak but a war like this with two kages on offer could serve to further his goals perhaps he would offer the loser a opportunity at a second life much in the way he did Kyuzo Akarusa and even if such a opportunity never presented itself he could gauge weather they were as strong as the Kage's he once knew he disappeared at a moments notice reshaping at the peak of the tower were he merely sat down to watch. He had no reason to hide his presence surpressing his chakra this way he would appear as nothing more than a academy student. Interestingly he came to the sight of Hatori...

With a shrug he utters, "Put on a good show."


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Fuzen Invasion Arc]*

_*Just another battlefield*​_
Akaya ran through the chaotic scenery, behind him Manami was doing the same trying to catch up to him. As soon as Akaya entered the restaurant?s tent he took the girl and his clones disappeared in an instant, going to search for the rest of Konoha?s residents that may have been in that festival. Behind him, hidden in the shadows, ten of the clones he made before were watching out for both his and the Uchiha Princess?safety while the rest were scattered around looking for a way to stop any sort of skirmish that could happen between Konoha and Iwa. 

Going down  through a kind of hilly road, he and manami arrive to an abandoned spot from the village which can lead to the outside. Looking into the girl?s scarlet eyes that displayed two tomoe in their irises, the fifteen-year-old stays silent as if giving a secret message to the girl. For all he cared about, Fuzen could be left in the dust, crushed and their civillians massacred, indeed he would enjoy it to a sickening degree if it happened. He could as well just leave with Manami and see from a safe place as this happened while laughing it out or while eating popcorn but shamefully that was not the case. Iwa lauched an all out attack on the village and little they cared for whoever may be there even if some were indeed fro their village, from and allied village or from an enemy village. They were going to use them as sacrifice in order to bring that filthy nest of treason down and that was something that he didn?t like even though he must admit that he wouldn?t hesitate in doing the same if it was absolutely necessary to reach a goal.

Letting out a sigh, the one boy who became the youngest in history to enter the ANBU Black Ops, despite not being officially registered as one, reminded himself of his priorities: Manami Uchiha, The Uchiha Clan, Konoha and The land of Fire.  He has always been violent, a violent beast who at the minor provocation would try to break the chains tying him and jump at the throat of those who would dare to stand before him; but she never saw him killing people. In a way he was relieved, if this worked, she would finally realize that being a ninja was not for her, that if what happened at Eien Machi didn?t get the work done. On the other hand,  he didn?t want her to stay,  this was a battlefield, a very common one, one that he has experienced before although the operations he has been involved in had been of minor escale. Just another battlefield, one that didn?t distinguish between the people that live or die, and that was something he wouldn?t allow his precious girl to got through.

"Princess please leave, there is something I gotta do."is what the boy said as his instincts and senses begin to warn him that she must not be there for too long."Wait Ak-kun what are you saying? We have to help those people!! Iwa is-" the cold gaze of her guardian silenced anything she could say, for a second her mind pictured a completely different person in the jinchuuriki?s place. Was that her father the one she was seeing? Shaking her head for an instant, she made the image of her father go away and the only thing she could see before her was the guy she knew for about six years now. His short black hair, his cold slate gray eyes, the stoic expression that truly resembled Uchiha Ryoga?s one. For an instant she couldn?t help but notice that the boy had grown up, that she had grown up  although not as much as the person in front of her. He was taller, way taller than her, how tall was he? about 170 centimeters? His body wasn?t particularly big but just by looking at him one can notice the sturdiness brought by training. Did he ever looked so mature?

"My clones will stay with you, so please go back to Konoha."He said that, ten figures presented themselves behind Akaya, since when were his clones following them? She never noticed. With those final words and not letting the girl to say anymore, the Uchiha jumped disappearing from her sight.

*-Moments Later-*

Inside a building the boy was getting a good glimpse of the situation, his only option was to do what he was better at, the only skill even the ANBU would praise of him. The art of hiding in the shadows. He who held the current highest record of assassination missions in the last twenty years, would go out for a hunt, with the hiding skills that even a jounin could barely match or perceive, he was going to cross the entire field and find the rest of his "comrades", because he was sure that even if his clones found them, there were some idiotic enough to not listen to him and fight. He would have to kill anyone who seemed dangerous enough to get in his way.

Taking a paper from his pouch, the guy places it on his skin and channels chakra into it. The small seal on the paper shines for some moments as it starts to merge with his body. He wouldn?t let anyone else to see his true identity so he was going to change a little for this one mission. Once the drawing stopped shining, it meant he was ready for the prolonged henge possible thanks to that one little tool; a seal that would allow a transformation technique to last even for a couple of weeks if needed. Joining his hands, small cloud of smoke covers him, and once it fades away, what we can find is a tall black-haired young man using the same clothes as before  but without the mark of the Uchiha clan on the back. His eyes were now green and his factions were softer, his height was a little above 180 cm.

​
"A war is just too easy to deal with..."


----------



## Bringer (Sep 7, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

Ryu's claw, going straight through the girls chest and protruding out her back, was now covered in a crimson red color. The prince paid no attention to the hushed moan that escaped his victims mouth as blood leaked from her mouth. He saw it, the life slowly leaving her body, the life slowly leaving her eyes. He removed his claw, allowing the young teen's body to fall limp on the ground. "No one, not even a child, steals from me." Was the last thing she heard before dying. 

Suddenly his uninterested gaze turned to the sky, as an image appeared. A woman, declaring that if the kage of Fuzengakure didn't surrender, they would lay waist to the village. _"No... This won't do at all."_ The teen jumped into the air, allowing himself to land on a nearby rooftop. That is when he saw discord and panic, as the once joyous atmosphere changed in the matter of seconds. _"This just won't do. As the prince of the Reikon clan, I will fulfill my role in the truce between Fuzengakure and the Reikon clan."_

And with that, he made another mighty bound, allowing him to cover more distance with his next jump. It didn't take long for the village to be flooded with Iwagakure shinobi. He didn't even know where to start. That's when a thought came to mind. 

____________________________________

Both he and his sister in their youth, sitting in the laps of their parents. He was sitting on his mothers lap, and his sister Hisanna sitting on her fathers lap. Despite the fact that it was time consuming and taxing to always rule the Reikon clan, Ryu's parents always made time for their children. Both Ryu and his sister was very much aware how little time his parents had, and how they would cherish every minute of sleep they had. So Hisanna appreciated how they would lose an hour or two of sleep just to spend time with them. Ryu on the other hand, thought they were obligated too. He'd always tell his older sister

"Why should we be so grateful for mother and father spending time with us? It's their duty, after all they chose to have kids."

This however was besides the point. All that mattered now was that the busy king and queen of the Reikon clan were with their children as a family, with no servants, maids, or butlers. Just them... As a family. Hisanna yawned as both her and Ryu's father got to the end of the story. "The king withdrew all his men from the battle, and did the honorable thing. He started this conflict when he attempted to steal the rival kingdom's precious artifact, that is said to grant eternal youth. He approached the army, and then knelt. He told them to kill him, but leave his kingdom alone, for his people were far more important to him than eternal youth. So by sacrificing himself, he had brought back the peace."

Ryu was awake, while his sister on the other hand had fallen asleep, as her cheeks rested against her fathers chest. "That's it?" Ryu asked more confused than disappointed. "What stops the rival kingdom from slaughtering the king's kingdom after he had sacrificed his life?" The young heir asked, only resulting in his father rubbing the back of his head and giving a sheepish smile as he did not have an answer.

"That's a good point Ryu... I guess nothing stops them from doing that.." The king of the Reikon clan, being with his family has lost all professionalism. 

"Ryu."  His mother smiled. "Even after the king's death the kingdom wouldn't crumble. The king, queen, and all their heirs could perish, but the kingdom would still not fall, because the kingdom isn't the royal blood or the castle walls. It's the people Ryu... A good king puts his people first. They don't serve us, it may seem like they do, but in reality we serve them. I just know you'll become a good ruler one day my love, better than me, better than your father."

____________________________________


_"The people of Fuzengakure need to evacuate. The safety shelter isn't good enough... They need to leave."_ Ryu thought for a moment, and suddenly it came to him. "The train station." And with that he took another leap.


----------



## Kei (Sep 7, 2014)

_
Wild Dog 
[Part Two]
Fuzengakure Invasion Arc
Kyo Minami_

_?Hungry?.?_​
They were twins as far Kyo cared to tell. They didn?t even look like they were full grown adults yet. Probably not even pass his age or probably a couple years younger than him. Though did age matter on the battle field? Kyo eyes widen as he monitored their movements. Not one bit. The two girls could have recently crawled out of their mothers? wombs, once they made their way onto the battlefield as his enemies there was no getting around cutting them down.  

_?I?m thirsty??_​
The other one said as she gripped her blood stained dress, both of them were covered in blood and dirt. Their voices seemed weak as if they haven?t eaten in such a long time. A certain weakness to it that almost tugged on the invisible thing Kyo called a heart string. 

?Feed us?Please?Feed my sister and I?? The one on the right begged, her mouth began to overflow with salvia as she glared at Kyo as if he was a piece of meat.  ?We are so hungry aren?t we Atom??

The one on the left with her polka dot dress nodded her head as drool slid down her mouth. She smiled so hard at Kyo that her eyes almost looked like they were smiling too. Fangs protruded out of her mouth as her tongue danced around her fangs. 

?Big bro?You smell good?So good!?  Matter laughed as she grinned, ?Can we eat you big brother? We won?t waste a single bite!?

Matter lurched forward before launching herself at Kyo. His eyes widen as he dodged the little man eating child bullet. She landed behind him but used her growing claws to turn herself around and position herself in another jumping position.  Kyo gritted his teeth as he felt the fire in his heart burn, as he smiled smoke of a developing fire escaped his mouth. 

This was slowly developing into a fight that didn?t use sense, but more of a primal instinct to kill and eat. Matter looked at him as if she hasn?t eaten in days, and he was the most delightful thing she saw in years. He watched her eyes and she watched his, but soon her eyes darted over behind him and that was when Kyo realized that there was another little one. 

Atom jumped on Kyo?s back, and dug her claws so deep into his shoulder that no matter how hard he swung around, she wasn?t letting go so easily. Opening up her mouth as wide as she could, she bit into Kyo?s shoulder. He could hear the sound of his skin breaking and her teeth grinding against his bone. 

He released a loud scream before falling to the ground. He constantly slammed his back over and over on to the ground until he felt her lighten up. Reaching behind him, he grabbed a fist full of her hair and swung her down to the ground.  It was so hard that she almost bounced right back up, however Atom was right there to attack.  Kyo dodged as the sister hovered over the other?.

Kyo touched his shoulder as blood died his shirt, ?Well I guess the real fight starts here? Doesn?t it?.??


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2014)

*Jericho/Daisuke/Akane
Outskirts of Konoha
Fuck Natsu Nakano I*



Human beings are mesmerized by the concept of escape. They want to escape from their responsibilities, from their work, from their lives. The Man Called Jericho was obsessed with this concept of escape. It was the premeditated predicate for which his life was based on. He grew up suppressed by every person who ever claimed they had loved him. Jericho would not have you cry for him because it was the hand he was dealt and he'd be the first to tell you it could be a lot worse. Still it wasn't these things he truly wanted to escape from, being a detective of renown he had come to understand the secret tapestry of the world. It was these secrets he kept that were the true burden. But it was not his escape that was important at this very moment, it was the escape of two young girls who had become entangled in his older brother's web of intermingled deceits and malfeasance. The girls had been guilty of nothing wrong other than being apart of Edie Nakano's life and by extension of that they were in Natsu's crosshairs. Jericho was not his brother's keeper but that didn't make him feel any less responsible for his actions.

"Ey it's almost time bub. Ya sure you're up for this? I know you samurai don't like to get your hands dirty and well a swamp gal...well you're always dirty."

Daisuke started to raise a hand to explain that he was here because he was told his sister was deep in the bowls of this hell. But before he could a certain redhead who had just been called always dirty interjected. After sniffing her underarms she stormed up to the older man and firmly placed both hands on her hips as she bucked up to him. Though she almost stumbled back from the impact, he was far heavier and more sturdy than he looked... and she will swear after this that she bruised her boobs. Now, however, she had to play the part it didn't hurt and that she could hang with this man. 

What did she have to say to him? 

Ah no dirty boy-o. Ah tak' baf dis mornin' you bet'cha." 

....
...
..

Sighing Daisuke pinched the bridge of his nose, he could tell here and now this was going to be a long incursion to break Suzume free. If Gina, this teacher of Suzume's was correct. That is. 

"Well I suppose Mr. Jericho we are both in luck. I'm not a Samurai so their pension for honor on the blade isn't a concept I subscribe too. All I work on is my word and that you already have. But I have to ask you, is that woman sure she can pull off what she claims?"

"Well tats odd thot ya was a Samurai coming from the Land of Iron and all... But trust me Dice-bub, dat dame Tenshi she can definitely pull this off. I ain't too good at fuinjutsu so she prepped everything before they went to Fuzengakure."

The trio resided atop of the rampart that was supposed to staunch an incursion, but in reality it was really just another line of defense to stop whatever was in the citadel of obscurity that lay before them. This particular prison was rather unremarkable, from the outside you'd think it was just a typical commercial property. Five floors on top with varying business and commerce taking place but this was a front for something far more austere. The reason for the term citadel was for what this edifice held underneath, it was the penultimate resting place for the wicked, purgatory on earth. The goal for Jericho and Daisuke was to make it possible to traverse to the fifth level of this perdition. Now as brazen as the man called Jericho was he knew that they couldn't just walk into a maximum security prison and extract their targets without having some sort of cover.

"Now listen up I've got it so dat we ain't gotta worry bout no surveillance. Now that ain't a permanent thing, we need to be extremely quick and we'll still need these." 

The mulleted lawman produced three cat burglar masks, the guy that didn't really obscure anything other than the area around the eyes. Calling them flimsy would be an understatement to say the least and Daisuke's jaw looked like it was going to hit the ground upon seeing these so called 'disguises'. 

"Pretty damn good right?"

Despite being a detective Jericho seemed unable to detect the unease which was now taking hold of Daisuke. Akane was too simple minded to care snatching the mask from Jericho's hand and looking it over.

Before Daisuke could react he redhead again steps on his toes as she is the first to actually react to the situation. 

Pulling one from Jericho's clenched fist, after again walking up to him, her eyes widen in amazement. Being from a backwater the idea of hiding oneself is a silly notion, so even these eye masks were on a level she never have imagined. A wide grin crossed her lips while she pulled the mask up to her face, almost dancing in place like a child that got a new toy. With a couple twists and turns she lets go leaving the masked affixed to her face. 

Not knowing how even more out of placed that she looked she tuned to the two, "Ah no meh no moar." is stated in a triumphant manner. Placing both hands on her hips she struck a superhero pose, now if only she had a cape... 

"Dat a girl, Akane. Atleast you can appreciate the genius of the disguise."

The detective padded the swamp girl on the head affectionately as Daisuke pinched the bridge of his nose, wondering if this girl and this man child were for real?  

Sensing the aura of a tight assed stuffed shirt Jericho let out a grumble mixed with a groan, a groamble, before he walked to a different part of the rampart and put what appeared to be a stencil down on the ground. The stencil had a very unique seal carved into it, one that was quite new to the shinobi world in the way of what is old is new. Jericho balled his fist before pumping it upward as he let out a guttural grunt and a single steel blade, a little less than a foot long, sprung from his knuckle bone. The blade sunk into the rock hard exterior of the wall like a knife through butter, with ease Jericho was able to carve out the seal. 



The seal wasn't very big, the diameter of the circle was probably a foot or two. There were triangles placed intricately around the Bringing the tip of his blade to the centerpoint of the triangular seal in front of him, a buzzing alarm began to go off signifying it was time. At the tip of the blade Jericho began to focus his chakra causing the seal to light up.

----------


Tenshi's manner of ninjutsu was like nothing he had ever seen or experienced before. It simply wasn't of this world as she weaved through seals and moved with a graceful kinesis that was entirely foreign to him. Her movements weren't just an aesthetic though, the way her feet were moving was in a very deliberate pattern, she dragged her feet along the ground making some kind of seal array. But then 'it' happened, the ground beneath them began to fissure and fault but it was not the result of her machinations. Wide eyed the boy from Spoon Island witnessed a massive stone apparatus shoot out from the ground and ensnare all of Fuzen. A woman then appeared to everyone as Iwagakure troops began to pop up all around the village. Only during his time in the White Hot Room had Zell been exposed to this level of power, actually the ground shaking was very much like when Zero decided to show him and Hisashi the gap in there powers.

A knot formed in his stomach as he thought about Noine and how a military incursion was occurring as he had abandoned her. His throat went dry as he cursed himself, for all he knew she was in trouble. Zell had made a choice that could end up killing another person to protect the life of another, once again he had been forced to be the decider. He felt himself becoming ill, like his innards were going to be ripped out by an indescribably inexplicable pull. Zell swore he could feel his liver and kidney pressing up against his flesh trying to leap out and escape.He was so lost in his head he had not seen that Tenshi had activated the seal. They were both enveloped in a blue light as chakra began to swirl around them, embracing the duo in a cocoon'd swaddle. 

Zell might as well have changed his name to Dorothy Gale as he was beyond empathetic to her plight, he was experiencing it right at this moment. It was very much like being swept up inside a tornado, with sharks that were cutting you with their razor sharp fangs, a sharknado if you will. The young hero felt a strong oppressive pressure that threatened to pulverize his bones into dust. It felt like his entire body was being crushed into itself, as though his entire body was being compressed into a some kind of human cannonball. Zell swore he could feel his spine press up against his knee cap before....

*WARRRRRRRSCCCHOOOOP*

His ears popped and rang, it felt like Athena herself was attempting to escape from his cranium, however the bodily pressure subsided. The young Hound was face down on the ground and heavily disoriented, his headache was downright debilitating, letting out a groan and rubbing his temples he now saw three people in front of him, only recognizing one...

"What the hell..."

To them it appeared as though Zell and Tenshi were suddenly vomited out of the air itself, and in a manner of speaking that was a reasonable if not crude explanation. Ninjutsu had come a long way in the time since the Fourth Shinobi war, things that were exceedingly difficult or deemed impossible were no longer as mercurial. That's not to say that what Tenshi had accomplished was easy, only a handful of people in the entire world could perform the feat she had. The feat being that she traversed from Fuzengakure to Konohagakure in the blink of an eye by way of Space-Time ninjutsu. Zell staggered to his feet a dumbfounded look on his face as he saw Jericho with two people he'd never seen before.

"Nice of ya two to join us. Welcome to Operation Fuck Dipshit Nakano."
​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Chika Karite
> One true...
> Invasion of Fuzengakure​
> Her pace picks up, running until Ran makes her stop, where the chakra from the bijuu stops abruptly and she collapses on the ground exhausted.  ?Haa...haa...R-ran...Wha...wha happened back there?  A-are ya mad at me...?  Do you really think Imma monster?? her mind spins from her own panic and the sudden loss of chakra.




Ran Furoshima

Goofball...

Invasion of Fuzengakure​
Ran wraps his arms around Chika, It was so easy to forget how much of a girl she can be, always so strong and brave... much more so than Ran. "I could never see you as a monster, Yer my special Chicka, you always have been." Ran holds his fellow sound shinobi close and places her head in his chest. "Just relax, I'm here now, We were caught in a genjutsu  near as i can tell." That?s right, she was special to him. ?I?m glad yer safe?? Ran started to squeeze as hard as he could, gripping her armor with his hands. Chika nuzzles into Ran's chest, hugging him gently, "I'm glad...An' Ran...I did mean what I said...Yer my best friend, an I don't want ta see you hurt."

The young gennin stayed like that for a minute or two, regaining his strength. ?You?re in no shape to carry yerself so I?ll help yah.? Ran began to lift up the female ninja, but a sharp pain quickly shot through his side. ?Nnngh!? He dropped to the ground and began to breathe heavy. ?Shit? I guess I?m still not recovered from where she sacked me..? "Oh...I'm sorry Ranran...I wasn in my right mind." She pauses, looking at the young man, then begins to unstrap her armor, starting from the legs, "Here, this'll be easier fer both of us."

Ran helped the kunoichi remove her armor, blushing a little as he sees what little Chika was wearing beneath the armor. ?Arlight? hop on then?? Ran gulped, turning his back to Chika and motioning for her  to get on. But, as he waited, he noticed something stuck in her chest plate? a scarf? ?Red and blue...?? Chika blushed hard as she forgot about the scarf.  She reaches over and tries to sneakily hand it to him, "A-ah was plannin on waitin fer tha ceramony...but...It's fer you.  Yer mah best friend, and ah..." She looks away, "A-ah love ya, ya big embarrassment."

Ran smiled brightly, searching for the box he had been holding. ?Ehhehe?? Ran rubbed the back of his head and opened up the box for Chika, revealing a purple scarf. ?You know? red and blue.. makes purple?? Chika smiles and hugs the other sound shinobi, "Yes, yes it does." She says happily, "I'm glad ya  feel tha same way." Ran quickly swoops chika into his arms and starts to rush off, he feels the pain shoot up through his side, but he keeps running. ?hnngh? Gotta get some place safe??

Feeling safe in the other shinobi's arms, Chika puts one arm around the back of Ran's neck, the other hand around the other side, locking her fingers together.  She leans her head on him, eyes getting heavy, until she finally doses off. Ran rushed off into the countryside, carrying the unconscious jin on his back. "Don't worry, I'll get yah somewhere safe."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 7, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Invasion of Fuzenkagure 

_And It All Comes Down_

----------​
The force of Iwa's attack on Fuzengakure was like some sort of steam powered monolith striding forth from the depths of hell and colliding with one of the most alluring and delicate gatherings of resources, individuals, and talents Taneda had ever seen. 

Once again, time seemed to slow as his mind began to process what was happening, in small, sliced, split second increments. Iwagakure's timing wasn't incidental, they were attacking Fuzen to use the public as a point of leverage. Having so many civilians around gave them what most would see as an advantage, but in Taneda's mind, that was simply turning this into a terrorist action. If you had aspirations to attack with your military, or siege a city, that was one thing.

Putting the citizens of that nature in danger against shinobi foes was another. His mind shuffled through the big names of Fuzen and Iwa he had studied in anticipation for the Exams, back when he thought those sorts of shinobi would even care about his progress or how many dragons he ended up slaying. He wasn't even an afterthought to some of the names that would shape this battle, today. If it could even be called that. His arm began to ache again, despite the very tight bandaging he'd had Yukino apply to keep pressure on it, and the herbal salve he'd applied to keep the swelling down. Even with the Senju cells very...robust aura, it was still difficult for him to acclimate to their use. It was an _alien _thing, in his body. And his body was rejecting it. This wasn't the arm the dragon had torn off and rent asunder. This was something new, foreign, and not of his design. And within it, lurked something even Taneda didn't understand.

He idly chewed on the a hyōrōgan to replenish his strength and chakra reserves from his participation in the cake battle and also subsequent involvement in...some sort of battle he had no recollection of, for whatever reason. He turned to Ren. "Let's hurry."


----------



## Cjones (Sep 7, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure III
Setting Out*



A destructive vortex of violently rotating winds collaborated with a roaring fire to expand its size and increase its destructive capacity. Yori looked into the sky at the approaching flames as it lit the area with an orange haze. The scowl on her face said everything in the way of what she was feeling at this moment, fight at this moment wasn?t exactly in the plan she had laid out.

?Four.? She called out, her arm extended out to the man behind her known as Four, preparing him for an order. The masked subordinate had brandished a  he balanced on his shoulder as he squatted directly behind her. Yori attentively observed the vortex of flames before giving the order. *?Kakaku Hō.?* The thunderous sound of a canon erupted with a clear, high-pitched shrill as a round object was shot into the epicenter of the combination attack. From the inside it exploded, dispersing it spectacular explosion that filled the sky with bright fantastical colors of varying shapes and sizes. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Explosive Corps: 'Firework Expert' Four 




With that disposed of Yori reached into the bottom left pocket of her jacket, to reveal a serrated blade, only to be stopped by the Tsuchikage

?Stick to the plan with the rest of the Explosive Corps?? Osamu began to elevate off the ground and shot off to meet both Zo and Yuu in a head on charge. Clapping his hands together, in a puff of smoke, emerged a technological advanced rifle with the words ?? written across the barrel. Along the handle was an intricate symbol in a red circle followed by the words ?Rita Mordio R&D.?

?I?ll euthanize these beasts personally.?

Screaming could be still heard in the background. This was chaos, women, men, and children ran with fear in their hearts and souls, but some didn't. Some looked back at their Kage and the flaming wall she erected as a sign that she was fighting to keep them safe, and because of that they needed to keep the others safe. Fuzenkagure was a small village, it came from nothing, and ask of nothing in return. They were proud people with terrible tempers, but they had one thing in common. 

They were the bird of legends, many people could trace their history back to missing ninjas or enemies hunted, and they came from the ashes only to raise brighter than any star. So those brave people placed on their headband that had the phoenix in the middle as a sign, this will not be forgotten by any of them, and many of them that will try to protect the remaining of the village will die. Although, that didn't mean that they destroyed their will, the flames that bustled in their hearts and souls. 

Their only hope is that their sacrifice would mean that the others would carry on their will.

_With Hisashi?._
In the panic crowd of screams I stood still besides Retsu as we watched the ever expanding chaos that came about by the hands of Iwagakure. I felt a little sullen observing the entire thing. It was the thought of all the innocents who had absolutely nothing to do with any this that would have to pay the ultimate price of the Stone?s indignation that rained upon Fuzengakure. Their anger was such that they even called in the Explosive Corps, no doubt to bring about as much destruction as they could. This wasn?t just about reclaiming what they had once lost anymore.

This looked to be the entire annihilation of this place. 

The small gathering of invading shinobi, the cr?me de la cr?me of the corps, as well as those that followed under them filled the streets. Everything before them was destroyed without inhibition, even the people. All who ran passed us were slaughtered like cattle as I stood and watched. A man laid at my feet, his throat slashed, the gurgling of blood as he gasped for air. I could feel my face contort in my own agony, my inability to do anything, to help this man. It was for reasons like these that I became a medic, I was meant to save, to reduce casualties such as these; however, I knew that I could not and it was damn near killing me inside. 

I could hear everything happening. All the shouts for help, the groans of pain, the sound of metal piercing flesh, the massive explosions that rung in the air and lit the sky black. In all this chaos I simply stood, the forces of Iwagakure waltzing right pass Retsu and I without a second glance. I knew the reason why they ignored me. This was the hard truth I had to face in all of this. It was the simple fact that I too?

Am a member of this invading force. 

A sharp whistle rung in our proximity, for a few moments, I had to regain some sense of composure for I clicked the receiver on the inside of my ear to answer. A familiar voice began speaking on the other end of the line. 

?I can hear you, Rita.? There was momentary pause as I listened to everything she began to tell me. ?Yeah?yeah?I know. Retsu?s right next to me. Rita, I thought this wasn?t happening to after the festival? Isn?t that why you allowed me to bring Retsu?? In actuality the invasion of this village was supposed to occur after their festival and the plan was totally different from this. We were suppose infiltrate the village in stealth and restrain their leader with as few sacrifices as possible. The reason being, as I was told, was because part of Iwagakure was annex by this place, so some of their people resided here. 

But to my displeasure, as Rita explained on the other line, the plan was quickly changed. 

?But what?s the point?I know, but?dammit. Yeah, I know, I know get off my ass. Retsu and I are heading out. We?ll be in contact.? Man?I just wanted to scream and punch something?or have chick give a little bit of hand action, but I digress. I turned to look at Retsu who only seemed to be waiting on a response from me.

?Sorry, I wanted to get you away from this for a while, but?? The entire reason I brought Retsu here in the first place was ruined. If only for a day, I wanted to get the jinchuuriki away from all this. But it seems I was a bit too naive maybe or perhaps this was just something inevitable for someone raised as a weapon. 

?Looks like it?s time to put in some work.? ​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2014)

Ran Furoshima

I always feel like...

Invasion of Fuzengakure​

Ran made his way to a small town, he was hoping he could drop Chika off there for a bit and let the two of them get some rest, but plans rarely go well. He could almost feel it, that cold stare that was upon them not long ago? That man?s piercing red eyes; they were like a snake or hawks? a wolf maybe? The feeling was like that of a rabbit staring down the wolf that seemed about right. It felt as though he was the predator?s prey, it felt as though Ran was there, in his trap from the moment they stepped foot in the village? Maybe longer, how long had he been watching, not long? all his life!? Just how long was he watching them? 

Little did Ran know, The chuunin was on their heels, The snake like man watching them from the shadows, following behind Ran at a distance. The red eyes burrowing into the back of the young sound ninja?s head, ?The fly is now the mouse. Impressive to take a hit like that and keep running.? The chuunin picked up a piece of Chika?s armor; an evil smirk spread crossed his lips, his tongue whipping across them. ?Scurry more? The chase is the most fun.? 

Atsuhi dropped the armor and bit down on his thumb, Boar, dog, bird, monkey, ram ?Summoning Jutsu!? A handful of snakes appeared from the ground as Atsushi slams his palms ontop of it. ?Memorize this scent. Do not forget it or I?ll make you into stew.? Atsushi kicked the armor over to the snakes. ?Follow it until you die.? The snakes quickly slithered off into the grass, Atsushi?s grin growing wider and his eyes dilating. ?Yes? Run? Run to the ends of the earth, let me give chase; let me give you hope and watch as it?s dashed from your very core. Let me feel that fear in your heart the moment before you die!?  

Ran had been running for a while now, Chika moving and jerking in her sleep, her rather buxom self pushing against his chest. ?Just? gotta? keep focus here?? He had finally reached the village, that sensation was finally gone was well. ?It was hard to enjoy this situation with that damn bastards glare at me? guess he finally jump ship and went back to that fuzengakure.?  The sound ninja found a local inn and took Chika inside. ?Greetings young Man, can I help you?? Ran nodded to the old man behind the counter, ?Can I get a room for a little bit? My?? Ran gulped and his face turned bright red. ?Girlfriend fainted and I need to let her rest.? 

?Hohohoho, To be young and in love to that degree.? The old man grabbed a key from the back wall and placed it on the table. ?Thank you sir.? Ran nodded and placed some money on the counter. ?Hey, this is a bit-? ?Keep it.? Ran rushed off to the room after grabbing the key, laying Chika down on the bed and pulling the blanket over her. ?I?m going to see if there is ways I can contact the village, you just? you stay here? ? Ran kissed Chika?s forehead and wrote a note to her, ?Chicka-went out real quick, I?ll be right back?. Iloveyoutoo? Ran?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 7, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Invasion

What was I expected to do? As soon as I finished my cake I could hear a ruckus in the background, as screams and plights filled the air. Raiken, ignoring my cake, reacted quickly by taking me by the wrist and running. As soon as I matched his speed we started to sprint, soon across the building tops. From what I could tell we were getting closer to the edge of the village, closer to escaping, for when I could feel a sharp pain in my arm. I collapsed and noticed a kunai wedged straight in. How did this happen? I didn't notice anyone around, so did someone throw the kunai and it got knocked off course? But with the amount of force it would have needed to stay in place I doubt that was the case.

Raiken looked to me with concern, but I pulled the kunai out from my arm, ushering that I was fine. By the time he decided to move something seemed astray, he fell to his knees and grasped his thigh. I hadn't noticed anything happen, but from what I could see had been blood dripping down his leg as the familiar weapon had pierced him as well. What was going on, there was no announcement, it just happened. Almost as if the weapons were appearing out of thin air. With concern I jumped towards him, to make sure he had been alright.

However as I approached him I felt like I had crashed into a brick wall, which quickly repelled me into the opposite direction. As I went flying I could feel a hard impact on my skull and back, but the wind still rushed past me. Finally stopping my race through the air had been what I deemed a wooden surface, but my vision was too disoriented to really take notice of what has going on. 

As my head focused I noticed a orange-headed man with a jacket standing behind Raiken. Was this guy the source of our problems? From what I could tell he was only a little bit older than I had been, but was acting very silently. I had no idea how his abilities could work, to make us wounded without even a whisper. Somehow he got in-between Raiken and I and threw me all the way down here. Was this some sort of invisibility or something else?

I rose to my feet and dashed forward to the building, climbing up the lamp post again I got a better view of the carrot top. He was holding some sort of black rod, while looking straight at Raiken. What was going to be his next move? Well I figured that it'd be best to not wait and find out. I conjured three chakra needles in my hand as I leaped off the post. In mid air I noticed that his eyes flickered to me for a single second, and then he vanished right before my eyes.

"Watch out!"

I head the large man yell out, but before I could react I felt a blunt force hit my head, as I was sent to the roof top next to Raiken head first. It was in that instant that I figured out what he could do. This wasn't some simple invisibility technique nor body flicker, these movements were so precise and accurate, it had to be teleportation technique. He was somehow able to move to a different space in nearly an instant, and that was how he was able to hit both of us earlier without either noticing.

My head collided with the tiled roof, as smoke and debris rose. Surprisingly, despite the hard hit, my face wasn't completely smashed in. Being a little dizzy I rose to my feet and noticed the three needles I had thrown were now in the spot that the boy was before he teleported. But now we had no idea where he could be. Raiken looked towards me as he explained briefly,

"It seems that he can teleport at his own whim. Stay alert as, for even a brief second, he'll appear before striking. If we can get him in that interval then he'll be done for."

I nodded my head. There was almost nothing else we could do with an enemy of this nature. He could escape with ease and take us down eventually. But what bothered me was the apparent lack of a weakness. Would something so broken truly exist in this world? How could it be that a man could teleport wherever he feels like and there's no drawback. Not even preparation or anything. No, there had to be something.

Before I could spend much more time thinking he had already made his move. Similar to his first attacks, he used a kunai, and instead of stabbing he slashed at Raiken's arms, causing them to bleed out for about a second before the wounds were fully healed. But due to his quick change of locations he probably didn't notice that the wounds were regenerating. The he targeted me, stabbing slashing my midriff, and in response, my kimono. Almost as if he were going at a faster rate, both Raiken and I kept our eyes open as new wounds were opened on our bodies, until I could hear Raiken say:

"Got ya!"

He motioned to grab the man before he could be slashed, but before he could the orange haired man backed off without wounding Raiken further. Almost as if he needed to cool off, he appeared fifteen feet away from us, staring at us coldly. I could tell he was now inspecting our bodies, noticing that, despite the blood, there were no open wounds. His eyes narrowed, as I'd assume he'd come to the conclusion that we were using some advanced medical ninjutsu. I took another good look at him as I noticed his Iwagakure attire. I rose my hands in a peaceful way, announcing:

"Hey, you're from Iwagakure right? Well I'm from Konohagakure and this guy is with me. Since we're both from White how about you let us go? No need to deal with those who aren't part of this village, am I right?" It was extremely cowardly of me to plead like this, but I didn't want to cause any more conflict. I liked to avoid battles when necessary and this wasn't one I wanted to pursue. The man broke his silence by stating rashly:

"Who would believe this? You're at a festival hosted by a different faction. Since neither of you have your headbands it'd be foolish to believe the words you say."

I gritted my teeth, what he said was true. Even though we were both of White we currently had no proof to show for it, and it wasn't like he was just going to trust our word for it. Unfortunately this was one moment where I wish I had something that proved that I was part of one faction or the other, instead of always being so neutral with everything. But as the man reaffirmed the blackrod in his hand he disappeared. 

 _*SCHUNK*_

Is all I could hear as I felt an intense pain for where my heart would be. Blood trickled down my chest and kimono as the blood soaked kunai had pierced my heart. In front of me had been the orange haired man, who up until now had disappeared after wounding one of us. But now he was looking directly at my wound, trying to anylyze as to why we were regenerating. I could assume he would think this type of wound would put us down. But to his dismay I reached my hand onto his extended wrist, as I announced:

"Ready for some payback?"

With the coy smile on my face he teleported back to his previous position, with the kunai in hand. I turned to Raiken who had been in motion to attack him himself. I wasn't sure whether he teleported because of myself or because of Raiken, but either way we got him to back off. My wound regenerated rather quickly thanks to this ability that I apparently have, but the man took awe in this. His intelligent mind hadn't thought that the possibility of regeneration was even a choice, but it seemed like it would have to be.  

"That's how you both have no wounds, it's not medical ninjutsu, you both are healing at alarming rates." With a snarky response, Raiken grew a cocky smile, imitating carrot-top from earlier, mimiking:  "Figured it out? Took you long enough."

While my wound had healed my kimono was still torn asunder. Despite my previous two kimonos, I'd probably have to stick with this one for a while after this battle. Luckily this was nothing my sewing job couldn't fix. But this man, something had struck me. His biggest advance had been one pierce to my heart. It's true that is all it would take to kill a normal person, but why wasn't he using anything bigger? Why was the only thing he was attacking with a kunai? There were two solutions in my mind. One, he couldn't use jutsu while being able to use his teleportation jutsu. The more realistic option, secondly, despite his teleportation, he didn't have any big type of jutsu. He was using a kunai because that's the only thing he had that could harm us. If that was the case then with out regenerative abilities this would become a stalling match, as there was seemingly no way we could touch him, but no way for him to put us down.

*-Elsewhere-*

"This is becoming infuriating."

The black haired women stated as her red eyes scanned the premises. The file that she was ordered to locate and destroy was no where to be seen, and the file that she had been personally looking for was missing as well. Besides with all the ruckus and commotion outside her cover would probably be blown. Signing she formed the hand seals, announcing:

"Fire Style: Dancing Fire Dragon Jutsu" as a barge of fire like dragons emerged from her exhaling breath, setting the whole room ablaze. Obviously after combing the room for over an hour whatever she was looking for hadn't been in this room. Plus with the village going under attack she actually had an excuse as to why her mission couldn't be completed. But as the jashinist emerged from the building she noticed the destruction around the village, and wondered one thing:

"Where is Kirisaki?"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Fuzen Invasion Arc]*

_*Just another battlefield II*​_
The time passes slowly, it feels like an eternity. Your heart is racing, so much that it even hurts in your chest, the burning sensation becomes something that you will never forget and that you don?t want to feel again. Your throat gets dry and everything you can do is move on instinct, every sound aside from the sounds that your brain clasify as dangerous, don?t matter. Aside from your family nothing else matters, and sometimes even your family isn?t worth it. No matter where you look at, everything falls down; buildings,animals, people, there is nothing that could escape from the catastrophe. In the distance one can see the multiple explosions while the people keep running, escaping from what they believe is an unfair twist of events, and who wouldn?t? They were in a special day, the day where everything should be forgotten, where people of all the countries would gather and enjoy, but not everyone did so.

In this merciless field, I run being as fast and stealthy as possible. My clones are following me too. Some of the fourty nine clones disappeared a little ago, telling me that they didn?t find the rest of people from Konoha, only leaving about ten more making it twenty. Of course this has hit me to some degree but if I just keep going without getting in meaningless skirmishes, I should be fresh enough in case something unexpected happens. As I gaze into the street while hiding between some buildings and rubble, I can see how the shinobi from Iwa play a game of preying on some civillians. It?s something common, I won?t deny I did it a couple of times during a mission in the Land of Wind.

Averting my eyes from the disgusting actions of those shinobi, I catch a glimpse of a little girl a few meters away from me. She hasn?t noticed me yet. How old may she be? Seven years old? maybe younger. She is sobbing in fear, she has witnessed the same as me and probably understood that it may happen to her. Was she abandoned perhaps? Did she get lost in the confusion? Under a surprise attack like this one, it?s common that noet everyone is able to escape, the security systems established by the villages are not perfect and things like this are not unusual. It is then that My eyes squint as a terrible but probably merciful thought crosses my mind, should I kill her? If those guys find her, she would be lucky if they only kill her without doing anything else. 

Moving slowly I reach her from behind. I stare into her for a moment with my now green eyes and she seems to finally notice. When she turns back she tries to scream but I quickly place my hand in her mouth to shut her up, I don?t need them to find me either."Shhhh. Don?t make any sound or they will find us." is the first thing I whisper to her before continuing"Stop crying and only nod or shake your head to answer."having given those indications I begin with the interrogation"Are you alone?"she nodded. "Do you have parents?"the same response is what I received, well now we are advancing"Do you know where they are"she nodded her head to my last question and then signaled at a couple that was, stupidly in my eyes, running while holding hands. I see so they left her here thinking about her safety.

It is then that i feel how she moves abruptly, and her body becomes tense. Her eyes are widely open and that makes me look in the same direction as her. Quickly I put my hand in front of her eyes so she doesn?t see. The couple I mentioned a moment ago has been murdered. Seeing that she is trying to free herself from me I use my finger and hit her on the back of her head just strong enough to make her lose consciousness. If she stays unconscious, she won?t be detected easily unless there are guys specialized in tracking here. It?s a shame that when she wakes up she will realize it wasn?t a bad dream. Taking her in my arrms I walk a little until I find a more comfortable place to rest and then involve her with some of the stuff lying around so she goes unnoticed if someone enters the place.

As I have said before, I dislike Fuzen, I dislike their people - and people in general though - their customs and beliefs. I dislike them becaus ethey are from the black, because they were the root, the village created by treason and a change of times, a place that with its birth started the cold war between the countries of this continent by default the birth of the Black. But just because of that, i don?t think it is right to leave a kid like that. Yes, i know I have done worse, everything those shinobi from Iwa are doing now, I have done it before and may even with more hatred behind it, but this doesn?t mean I like it. Civillians do not have the fault of what their leaders do, I see this sort of behaviour UNNECESSARY and as such I do not approve of it in this situation because these guys mean no harm at all. I can?t do anything about it anyway.

With this I leave the place. The worst part of this is coming, why do i knwo this? Because humans are scary, so damn fucking scary specially in a battlefield.

*-Outskirts of Fuzen-*

Two silhouettes stand before one of the many hills surrounding the villlage and that Iwagakure took as part of their hiding spots before lauching the brutal attack against the members of the Black faction of the world. Looking from behind, one can easily see that they are a man and a woman. The girl being shorter than the male.

*"Seems like shisho was right, Iwa really pulled a good one here. If they could do this, why wait more than a decade to do it?"*is what the male of the duo asked more to himself than to his partner as he kept his sight on Fuzengakure."Mmm, who knows? anyway, shouldn?t we be going already? he told us that there was gonna be something fun here. Plus...for some reason my heart is beating faster."is what the female says as she chuckles.

*"Is that so? Maybe he is here? nah, we would be seriously lucky if we find him here. Anyway, don?t you feel anything? this used to be your home."*

"Moooh, don?t talk about that anymore or I?ll get mad"she replied puffing out her cheeks and making her companion to burst out a laugh.*"Fine, fine. Anyway, let?s go."*


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2014)

Ran Furoshima 

Somebodies Watchin Me...

Invasion of Fuzengakure​Ran walked around the small town, he could feel it again… The gaze on the back of his neck like fire from behind, there was no doubt in his mind that he was once more being followed by the ninja from earlier. “Shit.” Ran thought to himself, trying to still his emotions long enough to get into a building nearby. “There’s no way I can take him on, the only defense I have is kai…” Ran gripped his Shamisen, “I still have this and my flute.” He felt his pocket; he didn’t carry many ninja tools on hand, a couple kunai a couple shuriken, nothing special. 

“There ain’t much I can do here.” Ran took a deep breath, unlike Chika he had some chakra left. “I used three sound clones; I can make about four more if I want em to be strong…” He thought to himself, looking out the window of the small shop he had entered. “I could make one, send him out.. he might follow him.. But he knows bout the sound’s urban legends, so… maybe he knows bout me.” Ran grits his teeth. “Shit, this ain’t good…” Ran felt trapped, the entire city was one massive maze and he was a Rat caught inside. There was one exit and at each wrong turn, there looked a pair of massive eyes. 

“One wrong move and I’m toast.” Ran sat down on a chair positioned near the window. “Where do I go from here…? What if he has a friend? What if Chika is in trouble?” Ran rubbed his hands through his hair as quick as he could; he then let out a frustrated groan. “DAMN IT!!!!” He shouted, “Ahem…” Ran heard someone clear their throat, turning to look, he saw many women lined up in chairs, various stages of their hair being treated. “Oh… My apologies, I was just realizing you had no openins for me and you know this hair is hard to manage on my own.” 

Rookie mistake Ran, the enemy has seen you; he knows you didn’t need to come here… “I was too focused on his eyes on me I didn’t think to look where I was going…” Ran left without a word, acting as natural as he could; there was something that wasn’t right about this town from the get go. “How come no-ones asked about…” “fufufu…” Ran let out a noticeable sigh. “The village is already trapped ain’t it…” Ran looked up to the sky, the clouds were flowing opposite of the wind, and he knew was caught already… but when? 

“The moment you became my prey, I was able to genjutsu you at any time.” The voice echoed through the village. “You like to listen don’t you, to the sound from the trees and the birds… What if those were used as a catalyst to affect you, what would you do?” Ran lifted up his hands, “I’d have to say KA-“Before he could get the words out his mouth vanished, his hands turned to bone, the pain echoed through his body, radiating from his hands inwards. 

“Shit, this is bad…” The flesh slowly started to melt from his hands, then the muscle and veins all liquefying before his very eyes. “Shit, shit shit…” Ran closed his eyes tightly. “How do I break out…? I can’t kai… I can’t….” Ran’s eyes widened and soon, Atsushi heard a scream of pain come from the back alley of the inn. “What… How did he?” The chuunin rushed over to the scene where he found Ran on his hands and knees, gasping for air as blood poured out of his mouth. “Fuck that hurts…” 

“What did you do?!” Atsushi demands, looking down at the sound ninja from the rooftops, “To break a genjutsu… You can use Kai, have someone use Kai on you or…” Ran flashes back to the moment Chika tackled him and knocked him back to his senses. “Introduce a strong pain… messing with the interference…” “You didn’t…” Ran laughed a bit, and spit out a chunk of flesh. “Took a hunk from my cheek… It hurts to talk, so don’t make me.” Atsushi clenched his fists. “This brat… To think he’d go this far. Were my records wrong? Was my assessment off? Why would he do this to himself...?” 

“Why, why would you bring such harm to yourself just to escape my genjutsu?” Atsushi shouts at Ran, “Because… There is something I gotta protect.” Ran grits his teeth from pain. “Ugh, I told you it hurts to talk… ya ass hole.” Atsushi grabs a kunai from his pack. “It will hurt a lot more soon.” The chuunin throws the kunai towards Ran, Ran rolls to the side; the kunai slices his right arm as he dodges. “Nnngh… Almost…” Atsuhi pulls out five more Kunai from his pack, “I’m an expert in thrown weapons. You won’t be able to out match me.” 

Ran smirked a bit, “Heh… He is pretty good, but it feels like I coulda dodged him if I’d been in top shape…” Ran looked up to Atsushi, “My bad… I’d be a bit more of a challenge, but I was glomped by my girlfriend back there, ya know, she’s a big lug of a woman despite whatcha might think.”


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 8, 2014)

Kukiko
Phoenix Festival Arc - Invasion
Father and Daughter​
Kukiko stands in shock for a moment as the Iwa began their invasion, in some ways she felt they may have chosen the worst time to invade but Izo was undoubtedly not going to help their others. In fact he just smirked at the sight and shrugged waving his other off as she ran to protect the village she loved. She had said something to Kyo before leaving but the sound of the resulting ruckus drowned it out and she didn't take enough care to listen. He seemed to take several moments before dashing off in the same direction hopefully he was not stupid enough to attempt to fight the higher ups of this assault, certainly not alone.

"Dad did you have anything to do with this?"She asked he looks down at her the smirk lifting from his expression and shaking his head, "You kidding... Iwa is white we are black I would never help our enemies."He draws a Kunai before turning and heading in the opposite direction, "Come along, we'll watch the fireworks from here."

Kukiko's eyes trailed him until he came to the gateway where he stopped and looked back at his daughter who hadn't moved a inch. She was trembling biting her lip enough to draw blood. Maintaining his hard stare upon his fledgling there was several moments of silence where the outside world seemed to fizzle out of existence, "Out with it Kukiko."He demanded seeing she wanted to say something.

Kukiko shakes her head for a moment before responding, "People like you are the problem with this world, this whole god damned family. Yes I understand the our purpose of being is to fight a pointless war between them and us, and no matter what that bastard says I'm not going to become your shadow. A heartless bastard who would turn his back on his own god damned family because of some stupid phoenixes who... who... This is a war that was pointless from the beginning, the phoenixes fight for dominion over one another but we fight for nothing more than because it is our design.

I'm... sick of it and if you will not fight because they are family fight because they are White. The enemy of my enemy is my friend. If they die here and now what purpose would you have left?!"She draws her kunai ready to defend herself in case her father decided to attack. "I have a chance here to change their opinion of us, even if slightly it might be enough to make them realize this is a meaningless and pointless war between our clans. It's a fruitless and endless cycle of death and destruction. You may not like it but I will be taking your seat one day and I will fight for my clan but that doesn't mean I won't try to change things."

Izo chuckled and her eyes widen, surprised by his reaction she expected him to attack her or even simply knock her out with a swift strike but he simply stood their now facing her with a wide dark smile. Yeah his daughter ideas pissed him off but at the very least she was standing up for herself and directly in front of him of all people, he had to respect that and she made some good points. If Iwa won this and killed off the Minami family what would he have left to do? 

"Kukiko, about time you stood up for yourself but we need to have a talk once this is done and done but do not expect me to save wounded birds."The frost that once left in his wake began to now extend across the local environment as ice began to take shape over his form the air around him form beginning to freeze creating a armor that coated his body as he moved towards the village passing by his daughter he put a hand on her shoulder and frowned, "When this is done I expect to see you in my quarters."

Kukiko looked over her shoulder and nodded, she was in trouble that was for sure but at least she was assured her father wouldn't leave Fuzen to it's fate. What was she doing? Standing here doing nothing... she turned her father since had disappeared no doubt teleporting into the fray.

She dashed forward with any luck she wouldn't be too late by the time she arrived to at least help civilians evacuate the area and it wasn't long before she had come across Kyo stood a small child and another hovering just above her. Kukiko gave a confused look they seemed way too young to be any sufficient threat but Kyo appeared to think otherwise having drawn blood undoubtedly in preparation for one of the signature jutsu of the Minami clan. Was he killing them? What the hell?! They were just kids there was no way...

She pivoted shifting her direction towards them ready to halt his attack should he try anything, she might not know the whole story but she couldn't let him kill innocents had he gone insane?


----------



## Hollow (Sep 8, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival - Invasion ​
Four minutes.

That's exactly how long Yuuko just stood looking at the place the Tsuchikage had spoken from after his...grand entrance. Her knees and hands shaking like there was no tomorrow (maybe there wasn't), her eyes wide with fear and all the color of her face drawn out. She slowly rose her trembling hands up to protect her ears from all the screaming and shouting. Any chance she had of remaining calm and thinking things through had disappeared when the outside noise and the loud beating of her own heart combined to mute the sound of her thoughts. 

Took an idiot smashing right into her to have Yuuko snap out of her little private show of how Shinobi should react to panic.

It was uncomfortable and not very safe to fall to the ground when there was a multitude of people running without caring about anything else so the girl made quick work of getting back to her feet. On the back of her mind she took note that Alisa was gone and so seemed to be most of the other contest participants but that wasn't the most important idea running through her mind as she ran to get her Yukata and goldfish, the teddy bear could stay behind, she had wanted the star anyways. No, the most important right now was that she needed to get the hell away from this festival.

Pressured by the chaos all around, Yuuko made quick work of putting on her Yukata and tying the Obi around it. She tried to do it as quickly as she could but it still gave her enough time to take in her surroundings in a better manner. She almost froze again when she saw a woman getting slayed not too far away, her mouth open in a scream that got washed away by the rest of the noise, blood pouring out of her open chest like water. The young girl couldn't help but turn around and throw up at the ground.

Was she expected to help? As a Genin, nationality apart, was she expected to remain and help? 

Yuuko didn't want to. The thought of not helping made her mouth taste foul and it had nothing to do with the fact she had just puked. It was guilt. But there was no way she could face a trained soldier while being just a kid herself. She would only get herself killed.

So she ran. But even when she turned her back to the dying woman, she couldn't not think about it. The image had burned itself into her memory. "There's nothing I can do, there's nothing I can do," she chanted as her legs moved as fast as she could make them. "There's nothing I can do."

Liar.

But it's okay. She was just a kid after all.

-

She was hidden behind one of the festival stands when she spotted him. An older boy with short brown hair and what she imagined to be a pair of amazing blue eyes. The kind that see right through you.

Yuuko had figured that just following the crowd would be stupid. Finding a spot to hide until most of the battle was done had seemed like a better plan than just running without a destination in mind. Not that she didn't know where she wanted to go. Yuuko wanted to go home. But the trains had probably already been intercepted and she had to be realistic about her chances of travelling all the way to Kumo on foot without any food or water and actually being able to go past the Iwagakure soldiers.

So hiding and staying put was the best thing to do at the moment. And that's when she saw him. Yuuko would put her hands on fire that the boy was Hatori. Even if he looked older and slightly different, his characteristics gave him away. As well as the sash around his torso.

Yuuko hadn't seen him in years. She remembered him in the academy but he graduated some time before her and she hadn't seen him since. But he was Kumo so maybe, just maybe, they could help each other in getting away from this hell. 

Not wanting to to spend chakra in a body flicker, she silently approached him, trying to remain hidden in the shadows. When she got as close as she dared, Yuuko called out with a soft voice. 

"Hatori?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 8, 2014)

Chika Karite
Start from the beginning
Invasion of Fuzengakure(Dreams)​
My entire life was spent alone. Every day of my childhood I was separated from the others. Until of course I met Ran. Ran...he has the most adoring blue eyes, even back then, he was the first one to ever trust me. I think it was the childhood innocence, but I have appreciated it my whole life. When we first met, we were no older than six, maybe it was younger than that, was soon after he got his first instrument. He just started learning to play, hah, he sounded like someone was drowning frogs with that shamisen. He came running over, happily showing me what he had learned.

His momma didn't like me before, but...his daddy always did, and so he would always let me sit there when he was learning his instruments. His momma's really scary, I mean, really scary, heard she was captain of interrogation in her prime. Couldn't be the truth though. Daddy taught me a few too, because I used to spend so much time with Ranran.

Once Ran was in the academy I used to learn from Uncle Hikaru what I needed to be strong. But one day I went to meet my friend at the end of the school day, I heard so many hurtful things. Bastard child, traitor, beast...monster. Everyone, children and adult said such painful things. Their cruelty knew no bounds. I was chased off of the property by the children, and beaten to the ground. I didn't know what else to do...So I just held Tai to my chest and cried as they continued shouting their insults. But...just as I went to give up, Ran came to my rescue. Shouting, “Leave her alone! You don't pick on a lady!” Lady, huh? You can't be a monster if you're are a lady to someone... He was beaten just as bad, but he stood up for me...

We got into a lot of trouble, felt like the attention I got off of doing bad made me happy. Well...until uncle Hikaru got killed on his mission. It gets a bit lonely in that big house on your own. But it's been just me in that house for the past year. But...even though he treated me like his own daughter...it never felt like he really loved me, maybe he was upset at mother more than anything, maybe...that's the most likely reason. I don't know why mother and father left, but that's something I want to find out.

“Kokuo...why don't ya like to take control?” I broke from my reminiscing dreams to speak with my bijuu.

“...” the demonic being lays quietly on the ground next to the bars of the cage, breathing quietly in a simple pattern

“C'mon...talk to me girl...I have so many questions for you...”

“You may have questions....but I may not have all the answers. In fact, it is unlikely that I may be able to give you any answers at all, for my memory is not as great as it once was." Kokuo said politely to me as I stood there, looking into the large eye of the beast.  

"Can...Can ya at least answer a couple?" I pleaded with the beast, I wanted to know only a few things, and I think she knew that.  With my words, there was an explosion of air from her nostrils.

"If it is within my knowledge, child." She has always treated me as if I was her own, more than even Uncle.  She loved me, I could feel it.

"Alright...so...Why didn't ya take control there?  I mean, don't most?"

"There is no sense in taking control when you are more docile than your Jinchuuriki.  For if you do, it is only weakening their potential in a battle."

“So...”

“Yes child, that was only you, I had not influenced you in any way, other than giving you the power.  It will still fog your mind, and you will only know your base emotions...But that was your strength.”

I swallowed hard, my strength?  I don't want to hurt Ran again.  That's my worst fear.  I have to be strong for him, no matter what, but I can't risk hurting him.  If that was truly me...maybe I am nothing more than a beast.

“My other question...How did we become bonded?  Y'know as Bijuu and Jinchuuriki?” that question has always haunted me, I hoped she'd tell me for once.

“Well child, you are fifteen now, you may now be old enough to hear the story.” she had a slight chuckle to her voice, “I will start just a day before you were born...”


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 8, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Phoenix Festival Arc
Invasion​
Hatori felt the rush of air pass by him as his owl summon crashed down into the earth below disappearing into smoke causing Hatori to crash into the earth below. He had broken his fall thankfully but his concern lay elsewhere Tasogare had taken a big hit back there and knocked him flying to where Hatori now lay.

He blinked for a moment before reaching out for the black wooden scabbard using it to support himself to his feet breathing heavily turning his head to look around he witnessed people fleeing, attempting to run from the battlefield that had taken shape behind him. Iwagakure shinobi were killing without remorse but they were white, he never expected this from them. His eyes scan the environment before April glided down onto his padded shoulder wings folding to her side and states, "Hatori it seems our fun will have to be delayed for today. Ogama made his move and is watching the Kage's fight meanwhile Iwa Explosive Corps appear to be destroying anything and everything in their path."

Hatori looked at April before responding, "Well he's going to undoubtedly target the loser so we should make our way to the center of this whole thing and protect those we can from the Iwagakure shinobi."

April nods and then the two of them give pause as his name is called, he turns his head curiously and spotted her, a girl dressed in a curiously simple clothing it took him several moments blinking his eyes. The thing that stood out most to him was her yellow Yukata contrasting against the black hair and lavender eyes, she was much younger than him and it took him several moments to remember her the girl was Yuuko of the Shinohara family.

His straight face turned into a smile it was welcoming sight to see a friendly face among the crowd of strangers. She seemed to be hidden among the shadows in the alley he had fallen into, undoubtedly hiding but he couldn't blame her could he? She wasn't from a family of shinobi like he was, so she wasn't raised with the concepts of battle in mind he was honestly surprised she wore the Kumogakure headband he never expected she would of made it through the academy.

"Yuuko, I had no idea you would be at the festival!"He turned to face her April having a soft gaze upon the girl. As her master approached her and extended his hand to help her stand from her hiding spot. "Why are you hiding... it looks like you got a headband you should at the very least be fighting..."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 8, 2014)

*Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 27*

*Ren Houki*

"Those bastards from Iwa got there first, it seems..."

Even from a distance, the sound of explosions setting off reverberated      in his ears, ringing like a loud chime as if to alert the whole city   to   their presence. Ren's eyes narrowed. Phantoms of  varying colours   had   begun to form inside the radius of his chakra  sensing; two   entites he   identified as Makoto and Izumi, as well as three  other   ones he didn't   recognise. The most recent explosion had just made   these colours more   vivid and it... worried him, ever so slightly. It   was an intense level   of chakra and, now that he was close enough to   accurately pin-point all   five of their locations, he could tell that   it wasn't mere explosive   tags that the enemies were armed with. 

They could only be the work of Iwagakure's infamous Explosive Corps.

Ren gave a troubled sigh. Everything was starting to get troublesome.   Their enemies here were  notoriously skilled wielders of a unique type   of chakra which allowed  them to create explosions. He didn't know the   specifics of how it  worked, nor was Ren's knowledge in the group   particularly in depth, but  he did know that it wasn't just generic Iwa   goons they were going to  have to deal with here. 

?I applaud your ability to state the obvious, but do you have any observations which are actually useful?? 

Yukino didn't seem very impressed by this, nor particularly nonplussed   that their enemies had gotten ahead of them. In response, she simply   readied herself and reached for her weapons pouch to retrieve some   senbon. Her ability to operate on missions with complete and utter   serenity was one of the skills which made her such a valuable agent, and   it was truly shining here. 

The Houki, however, just gave a simple scowl as he responded. Under  other circumstances, he might have bantered back at her, but not today. "Why don't you see for yourself? We're just about there now. Our enemies here are..."

He paused, a grave silence sinking in. 

"The Explosive Corps."

---

"They're doing pretty well at dodging my attacks,"     Jyou commented somewhat incredulously.

Truth  be told, he hadn't expected much from the pair of genin. One of them  looked far too weedy to be very physically capable, while the other one  looked exhausted and battered even before they attacked. And yet, here  they were, scattering away flawlessly from his second round. Not many  people were fast to do that; they were either blown up completely or at  least partly scorched by the flames. 

"That's because you aim with the accuracy of a guy     trying to piss  with a boner. What the hell are you even trying to hit?     The trees?"  Tando snapped, annoyed.  

Izumi took this time to draw a green  javelin from the ether of his summoning scroll, then throw it straight  at the ponytailed man's head. But, with reflexes betraying his      disposition, the second man reflexively tilted his head to the side,  evading the green blur completely. The Iwa shinboi looked back at Izumi.

"Stop underestimating us, you pricks."

The bakuton user gave a smirk. These really _were _a pair of exceptional genin they'd found. Normally, he would have expected them to scamper off already.

"You  don't mess around     do you? I like that, I really do. But  unfortunately for you... both you and your     retarded friend are a  little bit out of your depth here."

All signs of amiability faded from his face. He raised his hand, and  then a white light flashed again; but this one was different to the one  his friend used. It was... smaller - more focused, and burned the air  with a far more intense heat. 

Then it fired off, with a   'pop'    sound. Like a laser, the white chakra flew through the air,   guided    straight towards Izumi. 

The weapons master cursed under his    breath. Dropping his second javelin, he began to use a shunshin and yet,  even as he flickered away, Izumi knew he was a beat too late. If the  explosion didn't blow his body apart, it would at least break most of  the bones in his body. Makoto's constitution was strong enough to  withstand it, maybe, but he was frail. It was why he chose the _spear _as his main weapon. He could kill people before they got close to him. But he was outgunned here in every sense of the word. 

*"San no Rantan Shōheki Keisei: Baria!"*

Izumi  blinked, startled. The white laser flew true towards him, but instead  of making contact with his body, it hit a pale blue wall of chakra and  exploded on it. The sheer force of the jutsu caused cracks to  immediately form across the surface of the construct, but it did not  falter. 

Through the veil of smoke, Ren, Makoto and Yukino emerged. A ring of lanterns surrounded them, red and blue as well as a small group of imbued origami cranes fluttering in the air. A faint static ran through the air. 

"I'm sorry," Ren said, blade in hand. "But we're going to need you to stop your fireworks for a moment so we can take back our friends."

"No," the woman finally spoke up, stepping in front of her two comrades. Her stormy grey eyes glared at the five of them. "Now that all of you are here, we can wipe you out together."

The realisation hit Ren like a brick to the face. They were waiting for them the entire time so that they could attack the five of them at the same time; the woman must have been a sensor of some sort. Ren raised his arms, to form another barrier, but the kunoichi moved first. She clapped her hands together in what seemed to be a unique version of the snake hand seal, and then pressed her hand to the rooftop.

"Shit!"

Everything went white.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 8, 2014)

*Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 28*

*Ren Houki*

The building they were stood on collapsed in an eruption of bright light, fire, smoke and debris all at the same time as the woman used her own bakuton jutsu. It was a devastating scene truly befitting of war, one might have said. A power as beautiful as it was terrifying. Though, Rei cared little for the 'art' or glory behind slaughter. The only reason she was here was to carry out her duty to the village; nothing more, nothing less. She turned away at the outskirts of the wreckage, her and her partners back on ground level. 

"We're finished here," she stated, "let's move on."

Jyou pointed behind her. "Rei-sempai, you might want to look behind you..." he commented. 

Rei immediately swiveled around on the spot and, for the first time since the attack started, her facial expression underwent a rare change into surprise. It was rare that people avoided Jyou's explosions; it was rare that people blocked Tanda's explosions and it was rare that people _survived _hers. Even behind the dust of the ruins, she could make out the crumbling remains of a double layered chakra barrier. Ren and Yukino stood at the front of the group, both their palms extended forwards. 

She raised an eyebrow at this. "Impressive."

"I'll say... what kinda genin are they raising these days?" Jyou muttered, removing his sunglasses for a moment as if to check what he was seeing was right.

"Looks like the rumours about the Explosive Corps were true," Ren said through gritted teeth. "This is going to be a pain in the ass."

"We need to separate the three of them first. We're not going to be able to stop them if they decide to attack together."

The two of them lowered their hands and relaxed their barrier stance, the blue and red construct immediately shattering and falling onto the ground like broken shards of glass. Ren's hands shifted into a hand seal, his eyes starting to glow an electric blue as they homed in on Tanda. A ball of lightning took form beside him. 

"Already on it. Taneda, Makoto?"

"We are ready," Taneda and took a step forward, a ring of origami cranes joining the fold with the lanterns. 

They weren't the best he had, but he would have preferred to keep his other weapons under wraps. For now, at least. There was no need to reveal his trump card for what was effectively just a diversion to split the enemy apart - especially not when it was so draining on his chakra supply, which was already strained from having to keep the new Senju cells in check and under controls. The lifeforce of one of the most ancient bloodlines in existence was not easy to tame. In fact, at this point, Taneda wasn't even sure if he _could _tame it, or if he was just resigned to having to play zoo keeper with it all the time.

"Yeah, I've got it," Makoto replied, the bandages wrapped around his wrist unravelling onto the ground.

"Go!"

The attack started instantly and with far more precise coordination than one might have expected from an almost entirely improvised strategy - perhaps a testament to their teamwork. Ren's lightning pearl shot forth, striking Tanda directly in the chest and sending him reeling backwards. A rain of kunai from Izumi immediately rained down on him, forcing him to retreat further backwards.

Meanwhile, Taneda and Makoto struck the woman. A kick was launched at her, forcing her to block before she could imbue the ground with her bakuton again. She grunted under the sheer strength of Makoto's strike. 

"Sorry, oba-chan!" Makoto cried.

"Don't show sympathy to the enemy, kid. That's how you get killed in wars," she said coldly, her fingers wrapping around the boy's leg. It began to glow white...

And then disappeared, as the cranes surrounded them. Rei cursed under her breath and immediately dashed away to the side as Taneda's birds exploded point blank. "It would also be prudent to not ignore your enemies, we think," the Senju stated, running after her. 

Yukino took out her senbon. Everything seemed to be going according to the very rough lines of the plan. The group had been split apart and she was satisfied with the results, but...

"Looks like I'm stuck with the dumb looking one," she muttered.

Jyou grinned, clasping his hands together happily. "Looks like I'm stuck with the hot one."


----------



## XxTsukasa (Sep 8, 2014)

*Noine Kamui

Invasion of Fuzengakure 
Silent but Deadly – Part 1*​
Noine walked amongst the other cakes displayed in the contest area, admiring the beautiful colours and the aromas that could be found throughout. As each display became more elaborate and amazing, Noine began to worry that the cake that Zell had planned would lose. She was just about to turn around and head back to their station, when she felt a terrible earthquake. Noine watched as fissures began to open throughout the village, people scrambling to get away. She knew she should move too, but she was frozen in place with fear.

Noine began to look around her as she watched the villagers look toward the sky in the direction of a massive structure that was rising out of the ground. Panicking, she began to run toward the contest area where she had last seen Zell. As she ran through the crowd of panick-stricken villagers, she saw the image of a woman appear above her, as powerful words ran over the village.



Cjones said:


> "Fuzengakure, hear our words.” Her voice boomed out over the entire village. “We of the stone have been clement in our actions, we’ve allowed you to grow and prosper, in hope that you would soon see the error of your ways. But instead you fight us at every turn? You fight the father who, for the last forty-years, has protected and looked after all who walk the earth in this place.” Her hands raised from her side as she began pointing to individuals on the ground.
> 
> “Yet instead of thanking him, you all not only conspired against him by taking in the rebels who threatened the stability of the stone, but take away a piece of the home he has defended for well over six decades.” Soon parts of the militia began scouring into action as she continued to speak. “But no more shall you be allowed to show such disrespect. This amalgamation of dissidents who dare seek to oppose the power of Osamu, nay, the power of the High Council of Kage is no more than a spit in the face of ancestors and their dreams.” She spoke passionately.
> 
> ...



Realizing what this meant for the village, Noine rushed to make it to the contest area. When she arrived, she saw most of the displays in disarray, and Zell was nowhere to be found, the unfinished cake sitting atop the counter, surrounded by her bunnies. The cake had been baked, however Zell had never finished decorating it, and now he was gone. Did something bad happen here? Was Zell okay? Noine began to panick.

“M…maybe he left me….maybe…” She began to think about the worst case scenario. She had thought when they had met that she would end up the one to hurt him, however it turned out to be the other way around. Noine had never expected the idiot comedian to leave her there alone. Clutching at herself, she could feel everything fall away around her as she succumbed to the darkness inside her. This feeling; this loneliness. This was her life, and nothing she could do would ever change it. She began to cry, falling to her knees as if she were in terrible pain. 

Suddenly the crowd roared, waking Noine from her collapsed state of mind. Looking around, she watched as the villagers began to flee for their lives, chuunin from Iwagakure filtering into the village where they began to chase and cut people down. Horrified, Noine looked back at her bunnies and her cake. She was mentally broken and unable to understand how she should react to this situation. All she could see was the unfinished cake. Realizing she couldn’t just leave it that way, she ran to the counter where she collected the ingredients and began to top the cake. She had just finished applying the icing when one of the Fuzen genin charged with helping the villagers evacuate jumped in front of her. 

“Tsk, what, do you have a death wish or something?” The genin spoke to her as if she were trash, pointing his kunai in her direction. In her hands she held the sliced bananas and strawberries that would top the cake. She sputtered before spitting out her response.

“B…back away….I need to finish making this cake….” Noine responded emotionlessly, her face darkened as she slowly began placing the toppings on the cake. 

The genin sighed, “Give it up…You need to evacuate like everyone else.” he stepped toward her, reaching out to grab her arm. Without even paying any attention, Noine finished topping the cake, and as the genin grabbed her arm, she pulled away. The genin, still holding onto her sleeve, tripped on the upturned earth, falling forward onto the counter. The hand wielding his kunai plunged into the cake, destroying it completely.

Looking at the destroyed cake, Noine felt anger building inside her. This bastard had just destroyed the last thing she had to remember her time with Zell by. She clenched her fists and looked at him sternly.

“You bastard….you ruined it.....you wrecked the first thing i've ever made with another person...” 

Noine snarled at the genin, weaving the snake and rat hand signs respectively in order to put him under her Magen: Narakumi no Jutsu. The genin began to scream, dropping the kunai as he fell to his knees, head in his hands. It was the first time Noine had used her genjutsu on a person who wasn't her teacher. Following up on her genjutsu, she weaved the hand signs for her Doton: Shinjū Zanshu no Jutsu, pulling the genin partially underground, leaving just his head and neck visible as he writhed, his screams piercing Noine’s ears. 

Her face blank, Noine picked up the genin’s kunai, and in one swift movement she plunged the kunai into his throat, severing his arteries. She began to scream and wail, clutching the kunai that was still lodged in the boy's throat. She pulled it free, the blood splattering up her arm and on her face, her hands drenched in it.

Suddenly, a chuunin from Iwa appeared, kicking out at Noine with enough force to knock her into one of the counters, which crumbled under her body. The pain from the collision seared through her body, awakening her from her dark stupor. She looked out in front of her, watching as the new arrival knelt beside the genin boy, checking his vitals and digging him free. She could feel a kunai in her hand, and looking down she could see that it was coated in dark, congealed blood. She wretched, unable to remember cutting herself. 

Just as she was going to try and get up, the chuunin began to walk toward her, hatred clear on his face. 

"Disgusting bitch...attacking your own......", the chuunin muttered under his breath, reaching for the kunai in his belt. The genin, who she recognized as being of Fuzengakure, lay still on the ground behind him. Realizing she was in danger, Noine tried to push herself up with her right arm. As she applied pressure, she felt a searing pain flash through her body again, and she realized her arm was broken. As the chuunin got closer, Noine gritted her teeth and bore through the pain, pushing herself up with her right arm. The weight of her body on her arm caused the broken bone to splinter further, pieces of bone erupting through her flesh. She screamed in pain as she righted herself, and then she began to sprint, determined to escape despite all of the pain. The last thing she saw when she looked behind her was the dead genin and the destroyed cake on the counter.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 8, 2014)

*Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 29*

*Ren Houki*

By the time he and Izumi had caught up to Tando, he'd already recovered    his bearings and was dead-set on a counter attack. The Iwa ninja   smirked  as the two fell into sight and waved his hand through the air,   sending a  stream of white chakra towards them. However, with his   movement  affecting his aim and speed, both Izumi and Ren were able to   react and  evade it this time. The light whizzed past their head and,   for a deadly  silent moment, it seemed as if the jutsu had misfired...

... but the belated explosion behind them reminded the two that this was    a trained professional and not some rookie. Izumi countered with a   rain  of kunai, each lined with an explosive tag, filling the alleyway   with  flames and smoke.

Tando outsped them, however, and simply darted into another alleyway.    Izumi tossed Ren a look, replacing his used up scroll with another one.    "What are you doing?!" he shouted. "He's getting away!"

The white haired shinobi stayed afloat on top of his lantern, his eyes    cast down on the maze of alleyways Tando seemed to be running through.    Now that he thought about it... the Explosive Corp seemed to know  where   he was going. No doubt they would have been briefed on all parts  of   Fuzen before they invaded. Bothersome, to say the least, but Ren  was   assured that there was very little chance the shinobi's memory  knew the   layout better than his lantern did. He splayed his hands, a  small  spiral  of blue and black flashing atop his palm. This would be a  good   opportunity to test out his new skill.

"Just keep him running, Izumi-san. I have a plan," Ren simply stated.

And  still Tando ran, unperturbed by the rush of wind from behind him.   He  hadn't known the spearboy was a fūton user ? he had him pinned as a   one  trick pony with weapons. Still, it was nothing to worry. The pair   were using the narrow terrain to their advantage, he had to give them   that, but he  was just too fast for any of the brown haired boy's   attacks to reach. Although, the lack of participation from the boy with  blue eyes bugged him. It was obvious that he was up to something.

"Bah, nevermind. I'll just get out of this alley first and then blow  them u- ow!" he turned a corner and crashed into what felt like a very  sturdy brick wall. "What the hell..." He could have sworn there was an  opening here. No, he was sure of it. The chūnin looked up to see the  wall.

His eyes widened slightly. 

There _was _an  opening here, which led straight to one of the open streets. His plan  had been to lure the two of them back there so he could fight in a  terrain he was more comfortable with and where he could unleash his  powers without worry of getting caught in it. But, instead of a  clearing, there was a crystalized barrier of blue and purple chakra in his way. Splotches of black squares pulsed as he examined it.

Ren appeared from above, his right hand wrapped in a glow of the same pattern as the barrier. "Got'cha," he smirked, and raised his other hand. "Raiton: gian."

The tips of his fingers cackled and shone with electricity, and then the chakra all exploded outwards in a single straight beam of pure lightning towards Tando. Izumi emerged, sending a fresh barrage of explosive kunai to add to the attack. The Iwagakure shinobi just stared at the attacks.

"Well, shit."


----------



## Kei (Sep 8, 2014)

_Wild Dog and The Songtress
[Part Three]
Fuzengakure Invasion Arc
Kyo Minami and Kei Sili_​

The fight almost resembled three starving dogs. Blood splattered in the pattern resembling most modern art. The faces of three people looked like they enjoyed going at it. If it wasn?t the invasion of his village, the murder of his people, or the simple fact that they were trying to kill him, Kyo would be on cloud nine at this point. The more they fight the lighter he felt, the simple fact that he was just trying to live and that was all he wanted. Not to win for honor, justice, or even the recognition his clan. Just to see how far he could go, just to see how far they could push him, and who will live to tell the tale of their battle afterwards.

Such a simple passion, a simple want, but it was bringing him so much joy. They had finally separated from each other, Kyo blood ran almost like water from a faucet.  They had bit down on areas they knew would cause him troubles. The neck, his side, the back of his ankle, and each time they would hit the same thing. Sometimes they would go for different areas at once, but sometimes it would exchange and go for the same area.

The girls laughed and they smiled as if they were just enjoying a simple spat between them.  Kyo blood ran down his arm before shaping into a long gauntlet. The deep maroon color of his blood bent against his will and covered his whole arm. 

?We can do that too! Right, Atom?? Matter asked as she grabbed her sister?s hand and bringing it up to the sky, ?Let?s show him our true power!?

?It?s been fun big bro! But you are going to have to go bye-bye now.? Atom smiled as well, Atom?s right arm and Matter?s left arm began to glow. The girls through their head back in pain as their arms began to morph into something bigger than their small bodies. Kyo crouched down ready for anything but then Kukiko jumped down from out of nowhere. The girl spread her arms as if she wanted Kyo to stop fighting, and he didn?t know whether to save her from the two monsters or punch her square in that high and mighty frown she had.

However there was still some control there and Kyo launched at her like a bullet. Tackling the girl down to the ground as the ground behind them exploded forcing them to fly even further. Kyo held her close to his chest as the rubbles flew over them. 

Kyo let her go and turned to the girls, who had a crook smile plastered across their face, ?Food! FOOD!? Their arms were misshapen. It looked like their arms were covered by the material from around them. Rocks, cords, metal, all of it made up one gigantic arm on the both of them.

?Big brotheeerrr?.Why?d you run??

Atom launched herself at Kyo and Matter followed her sister?s lead. Kyo quickly covered Kukio again, but nothing came. When he opened his eyes, he saw big gigantic claws over his head, they had grasped the girls out of the air and proceeded to throw their bodies further away.

_*?STAND KYO! STAND AND FIGHT!?*_

That voice! Kyo looked up and Kei stood there her eyes focused on the girls in front of them, but soon she looked over at him and smiled gently at him.

?Kei?.?

?Hey?.Kyo??


----------



## Hollow (Sep 8, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival​
Happy she had gotten it right and it was indeed Hatori, Yuuko accepted his help to get out of the shadows even if her mind was screaming at her not to. However, when he mentioned she could be fighting she looked down at her feet with shame burning her cheeks. 

"I only graduated very recently, I haven't even been on my first mission yet. I don't think I could do much by myself..." she muttered, trying to excuse herself.

Yuuko looked up at Hatori tentatively and bit down hard on her lower lip to get herself focused again. Weak excuses like those wouldn't get her anywhere, Hatori had always been one of the bravest people she knew as a kid. He wouldn't understand her need to stay out of the mess that the festival had become.

"Hatori," she began, gulping. "It's better if we go home...this isn't our war-"

She suddenly shut up when the image of that dying woman invaded her mind again. It hadn't been her war either.

Clumsily, Yuuko reached her hand up to pet the pretty owl. "I can't fight." No. "I don't want to fight." That was a bit better. "I'm...I'm too scared to be by myself, do you mind if I stay with you? Even if I won't fight, I won't get in your way. I'll stay in the shadows."

Yes. Maybe that could work. And if anything bad happened, she could grab Hatori and drag him away from all this chaos.


----------



## Kei (Sep 8, 2014)

_Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
A Battle for Everyone's Soul










_​
A long time ago, she would have happily called Iwa her home. She would call Osamu an important figure in her life.  However, she didn?t ever stop to think why. Why did this happen? Or when did they become so far apart? Those were the things she could never waste time thinking, because she knew how time worked. 

Once long friends could easily become enemies, and even now, someone that uses to be the person she inspired to be was now the person she would personally kill. It was something that everyone learned sooner or later, Zo learnt that lesson when she picked up her sword and launched Fuzenkagure into rebellion. 

The sword she carved into the back of Osamu. The same sword that launched the lesser villages into a riot, and importantly the sword she had carved a name for herself as representative of Fuzenkagure.  As she branded her sword, her target wasn?t just Osamu?s back, but straight through his heart. He wasn?t her teacher anymore, but a man once forgotten with time. 

*?DEMON FANG!?*​
Zo shoved her sword into the ground, and with her full strength she threw the dirt up along with the flames from her sword. This was the path she carved out when she first took up arms, and this was the path she would carve out again. This wasn?t just a battle of swords, weapons, or words. This was a battle of souls, souls that were hurt and tortured by the other.  Zo held it close to her heart that she betrayed Osamu?And asked if she would return to the past to stop it from happening?

Zo would look dead at that person and say no?.

Her people, her family, and their future, meant more to her than some old relationship in the past. For the sake of all of it, she would continue and continue on stabbing Osamu in the back if it meant the wellbeing for her people.  Even for the sacrifices she had to make and the consequences she faced. What she had put her family through, because her betrayal of Osamu and Iwa, and more importantly?What Ruka had to go through?.

She would constantly betray Osamu?Constantly for all of eternity.

*?Phoenix Roar!?* Rex and Ruka stood to the side of her and unleased a breath of fire?.

For the sake of her people and her family?Zo will pick up her sword over and over again?.

And stab it in the back of the man that trusted her the most?.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2014)

Ran Furoshima

I can't get no privacy.

Invasion of Fuzengakure










​
Ran started to dash away from the scene, the pain building in side, more and more, burning searing pain. ?No, Gotta get him away from here? gotta get him away from Chika!? Ran charged as fast as he could, his speed finally getting back to where it was naturally. ?He?s gotten faster.? Atsuhi smirks, ?The rabbit can run with only three legs... Interesting.? Quickly the chuunin leaps from the building rushing through the city to capture Ran. ?Do not fear, My little rabbit, I won?t consume you just yet. I?ll play with you first, Do you like games? I have one I like to play, It?s called Twenty Questions. I ask you twenty questions, and you just need to be honest.? 

Ran looked back to see the chuunin keeping up with him, there was little effort involved in his movements, clearly he was the faster of the two. ?Crap.?  Run ducked behind a building and pulled out a Kunai. ?Alright, I should be fine here? I can set up? ?An ambush?? Atsushi?s voice came from above, his hands seemingly pushing out of the building itself. ?Shit!? Ran bit down on his cheek once more and kept running. 

?You?ll die from bloodloss if you keep that up Ranran.? The sound ninja grit his teeth. ?Come back Ranran, Please com? back ta me!? Chika?s voice echoed through the village, ?Damn iiiit!? Ran bit his cheek once more, ?NNNGH!? He continued to push forward, ?Are you sure this is such a good plan~ You?ll be out of cheek before long you know.? ?He ain?t wrong.? Ran thought to himself, ?Even if I keep on bitin the same spot over and over, before long the loss of blood and pain?s gonna reach me. I can?t keep doin that just to avoid some genjutsu.? 

?But you can?t Kai either.? A sharp pain followed the voice, it felt delayed at first, but then resounded through his body with the might of a cannons fire. ?GUAH!!!? Ran screams out in pain as blood spurts from his shoulder. ?Huff?. Huff? Huff? ?Ran grips his shoulder, a Kunai protruding from it. ?Oh my, you should get that checked, It doesn?t look too healthy.?  Atsushi made his way over to the sound gennin. 

?Seems you finally lost your fight hmmm?? Ran nodded, ?Come on? just a little more?? He still had the Kunai from earlier, if he was just fast enough to strike before being noticed? Just one strike? ?Fine then, beg for mercy and I may consider not harming the Jin.? Ran got down on his knees, ?Please? Don?t hurt Chika?? Atsushi?s evil grin spread across his face once more. ?What was that? I couldn?t hear you, Please speak louder so that we may understand just what it was you said, I don?t think anyone could hear you. We both need to hear this Ran.? 

?I? Please? Don?t hurt Chika?? There it was, that moment, that moment Atsushi lived for, the moment he craved, the pleasure of seeing an enemy grovel, to bow and beg for forgiveness, no? to get on ones knees as the dog they were! To admit to everyone in the world they were worthless, meangingless! It was heaven! Heaven to the young Chuunin!  ?Then, How about you ask me nicely, To strip your flesh from your bones? To carve into your skin, beg me to play with you until you are nothing more than an empty husk of a shinobi!? Ran mumbled something under his breath as the chuunin squirmed with joy. 

?What was that? I can?t hear you!? The chuunin leaned down towards Ran, ?Say it.? Once more, Ran mumbled something, ?I can?t hear you dog!? The chuunin got even closer, ?SAY WHAT I ORDERED YOU-? Before he could finish, Ran struck out and stabbed the Chuunin in the shoulder. ?GUAH!? The sound ninja tried to run for it as Atsushi screamed, but the Chuunin grabbed the back of his shirt. ?You piece of shit! You worthless Rat! You scum!? 

Fists flew into the sound Gennin?s back. ?NNHG!?  He grunted as each punch landed, ?That does it. I was going to go easy on you and keep you alive for only a day. But I think a week will be much more enjoyable for myself.? He turned Ran around and jabbed a Kunai into his hand, ?GUAH!!!!? Ran screamed out, but was quickly silenced by the Chuunins hand. ?No? No screams. Not yet.? Ran?s other hand was lifted and pinned with a Kunai as well. ?I want you to know.? The chuunin held Ran?s mouth shut. ?I?ve got my snakes in your bitch?s room.? Atsushi?s mind had snapped, never, never had prey given him this much trouble.

?I?m going to take my time with her first; I?m going to use her to test medicine on. I?ll try out new means of torture, but oh we?ll keep her alive. To see the pain on your face, the look in your eyes as the woman you love is ripped to shreds and the beast removed from her? We?ll use it for our own; we?ll even make you watch as it?s ripped from her body. Her lifeless corpse will become your only friend.? Atsushi got close to Ran? ear, ?And when you beg for death, as you will, Then? I shall grant it to you.?

Atsushi?s breathing was hard, his emotions had gotten the better of him, this was Ran?s moment, even the smartest man would lose himself in his emotions?  THUD! Leaning his head back, Ran slammed his forehead protector into the side of Atsushi?s face. ?GRAH!  You bastard!? The attack knocked Atsushi to the ground, enabling Ran to rip his hands free. ?Nnnnngaaaaah!!? With a great scream, Ran pounced onto the chuunin and thrust a Kunai downwards, stabbing through his hand. ?Argh!? Atsushi screamed out, Ran took off, Atsushi was still recovering from the headbutt and the hand stab? it should buy him some time.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 9, 2014)

*Chika Karite
A Hero Who Shouldn't Have Been
Invasion of Fuzengakure, Dreams
(In the eyes of Gobi.)*​
?Your mother was a hardened warrior, not a thing bothered her...Did I ever tell you, you have her eyes?? as Kokuo spoke, I felt like I was fading out, and I began to watch the memories from the bijuu's eyes.

?You're mine Gobi.? a tall brunette woman struts into the chamber I sit in, hinting at a sick overconfidence.  She seemed like she thought the world was hers for the taking.  Her stomach was swollen and the scent of hormones were in the air, she was bearing a child.

?Do not exert yourself.? I did not want to harm the woman or her child.  But she didn't give me a choice, she charged at me, raking my foreleg with foot long blades.  I got angry,  even the most disciplined will harm to defend themselves.  I stomped my hooves down, knocking her away.  Even at this point, she was incredibly agile.  She charged again, ripping her claws through each one of my legs, wrapping a thin wire around as she did so.  Yanking the wire, I fell to my side, I got even angrier as I got back to my hooves.  Our battle went on for nearly a day, until finally...

?A-AH...AAAAGH!? she collapsed with a scream.  My anger immediately subsided as I noticed what was happening.

?The child?? I question, as the kunoichi breathed heavy, crawling away from me.  I thought the woman was crazy.  I really did.  She slowly adjusted herself, apparently having planned for this.  She spent the next three hours, nearly giving birth to you Chika, but of course, you were never easy to deal with.  She pulled out a kunai to cut open her own womb to get you out, when you never came.  Her screams of agony echoing through the sealed temple as I walked over and laid beside the woman.  I thought the new mother's pain was over when I healed her some with my own chakra.












But despite that...she sat there and cried, her child had made no noise..._You_ barely had a pulse, child.  Such a strong woman that your mother was...She couldn't do anything about it herself.  ?Please, please Gobi...I beg of you...This entire battle was fought for no more than sport...But now...now...please save my baby...? her eyes were filled with regret, pain and sorrow as she looked at me, leaving a bright red mark from her blood covered hand as she ran it on my nose.

Your mother was regretting her decisions, her entire being was changed from this small life pressed against her, fleeting quickly away.  I couldn't leave a new life leave that quickly.  ?What is your name, child?  Do you know any sealing techniques?? I asked, her eyes went wide, nodding slowly.  ?K-Kasumi Karite, and ye-ergh...Yes, I do know a few sealing jutsu.  D-does that mean...?? I nodded, pressing my nose against her.

?Yes, Kasumi-san.  I will help you save your child.? Of course I agreed, not only to save you, but it also allowed me to leave that cursed temple I was sealed in, atleast with a host, I can see the world.  She made a few hand seals, then pressed one hand to your stomach, the other to my nose once more.  After a while of concentration...I slowly began to dissolve, sealing bit by bit into your being, you began to breathe, louder and faster.  After the jutsu was completed, you finally began to cry.  

She smiled softly to herself, and began to sing to calm you down, ?Into the stillness I'll bring you a song, And I will your company keep...Till your tired eyes and my lullabies, Have carried you softly to sleep...? she slowly rocked back and forth, crying while she sang.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 9, 2014)

*Chika Karite
Never Alone
Invasion of Fuzengakure*​_I slowly felt myself come back, smiling vacantly as Kokuo put her nose between two of the large bars.  I hugged the large creature's face, “Thank you...Kokuo.” everything goes black as I fall back into conciousness.
_
Chika's eyes flutter open once more, laying on her side and staring at the paper laid next to her.  Despite resting, she feels as if her body was three times as heavy as before.  She reaches for the paper with her left hand, pulling strands of crimson hair out of her face with her right one.  She reads the paper, letting off a yawn as she does so.  “I'll probably try ta find him, er at least get a new set o clothes.” she mumbles setting her feet on the ground, sitting on the edge of the bed, still caught in the blanket slightly.  Her eyes scan the room, “Wonder how long it will be before he-” a sharp pain rips into her hand, “Ow!” she looks to see a snake bitten into it, “Look here ya bastard.” she roughly yanks the snake out of her hand, splattering blood on the floor in front of her, and part of the wall.  

The snake gets thrown roughly to the ground, it's head crushed by Chika's heel.  “Dammit...” she puts the wound to her mouth, “Wonder if it's just one a those that bites when scared, er if it's poisonous.” she takes various precautions, and wraps it in bandages.  She puts her boots back on, and leaves the room, watching for any other snakes.  

She walks around the town, haunted by a vague headache, she asks around for people having seen Ran.  After finding a place to get some kind of clothing that wasn't for just wearing under her armor, she buys a black dress shirt and a dark green plaid pleated skirt.  She ties the purple scarf around her waist, and stands outside for a moment before a feeling of doom overwhelms her.  “Nah, c'mon Chika...you're just being paranoid...Ran-kun's fine, ya just haven't seen him since ya woke up...that's all.” she lets off a quiet but nervous laugh, to avoid any unwanted attention.


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 9, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Phoenix Festival - Invasion
Extending a Wing​
*
"War does not determine who is right - only who is left." - Bertrand Russel*

Hatori listens to what she had to say, in some ways she was right this wasn't their war let alone he hated both sides so why should he care if Black and White nations killed one another. He maintained he cool though and glanced at April... yeah that was why. Wars were fought by nations and their respective leaders but the citizens and those who got in the way? No they were victims much like those of murder they had no choice in the matter, no control of who and what happened to their families.

She was trembling much like he was when his sword killed his fellow man, the day he left the academy, the day this whole cycle began.
_
_

His hand clenched painfully around hers for several seconds until he snaps out of it and breaks away, the first step... He reached into his pocket pulling free the porcelain mask and looking at it for a moment, she began her mumblings before he could say anything more and watched her extend her hand out to April. Who had since ruffled her feathers they shared everything together and even if he tried to hide it she couldn't emotions doubled up and a tear was brought to his eye.

Looking down to the earth she was the same as he was. Was he about to stand here and let the same fate befall her as it did him? Someone who could be taken advantage of with false promises and ideals. April leaned forward pushing her head against the girls hand in turn Hatori putting a firm hand on her shoulder, "Yuuko..." He reached out with his other, if she fought at his side and the ANBU saw her face she would surely become a target and she had a family to go back to. He reached out with his other to place the owl mask on top of her head. "... Throw aside your loyalties to Kumogakure, throw aside everything else you believe in and find the bottom line in the depths of your heart. This may not be our fight but the slaughter of innocents is wrong, we don't cry because we are afraid or because we are weak. We do it because we know what we bared witness to is wrong and we stood their... did nothing about it so we do one of two things.... we run or we hide it in the back of our mind. Yuuko you need to fight for what you believe in, not what others believe in. Fear is no weakness it's the catalyst to greatness, Yuuko when you put on that mask throw aside everything and fight for what you believe in. We are all scared every single one of us, but we fight. We do not run."

He smiled despite his tear drenched cheeks and added, "You don't support me, we support each other that's what being a team is all about right?" He takes a deep breath and made his way out of the shadows gripping his scabbard. April swapping shoulders landing on Yuuko's being careful not to pierce her talons too deep into the unprotected shoulder and looks at her, as Hatori looked back and spoke in a strange tongue.

"April keep her safe."

The owl hooted in response and commented, "Naturally. If you advance to the front lines and she stays back I'll make sure nothing hits her." He nodded reassuringly at the two of them he had taken her under his wing and his duty was keep her safe until all of this was over. It was about time people stopped protecting him and he returned the favor, if promised on television he would stand as the bulwark of the world against people like Ogama.

The exams had changed him, and made him realize what he truly wanted to fight for. Maybe he could teach Yuuko to do the same or at least start her in the right direction. He draws his new sword for the first time, the moment the hand guard broke from the scabbard a wave of chakra pulsed from him sending odd bits of litter back. The hilt glimmered a golden sheen that seemed to match those of his eyes as they turned from their piercing blue to a shade of gold. Swinging the blade out to his side another pulse was sent outwards in that direction and it began to flicker ominously as golden Celtic patterns extended to cover the blade, like the hilt in the very same shade as his eyes. He glanced over his shoulder at Yuuko maintaining his reassuring smile, "So what does the bottom line of your heart tell you?"


----------



## Kei (Sep 9, 2014)

_
Wild Dog and The Songtress
[Part Four]
Fuzengakure Invasion Arc
Kyo Minami and Kei Sili_​

She looked like a queen on the battlefield, from the way she stood and faced the enemies before her, and the steel cold glare that she had on her face. This Kei was completely different from the one he knew, or it was just another layer that he didn?t know about her. She stood in front of Kukiko as she placed her hands to her chest, and with a deep breath, she released a powerful song into the air. She reached out her left hand as her eyes focused on him. 










​
Kei was showing her power, the power she had obtained while he was gone, and that was the power to support him in battle. 

Atom and Matter looked at each other confused as Kei sung with all the strength she could muster in her lungs.  It sounded like she was summoning something ancient from the grounds, but nothing appeared. Nothing happened, but she still sung with her right arm outstretched and her left hand on her chest. 

However what was a simple song to them, but it was like a command to Kyo. His body rocketed forward like a bullet, his eyes were dominated by a red spark, and his teeth became fangs.  The human traits that he had were slowly being lost as the blood gauntlet shaped itself into monster claws, his pupils shrunk as the red in his eyes danced around, and his fangs protruded out of his mouth. 

He looked completely different from Kei, almost like a mad dog next to a noble woman. As if she erased all the limitations he had put on himself with her song. Although it was the complete opposite, Kei only strengthens Kyo ability with her song, everything else was just him. 

Atom grit her teeth as she launched herself at Kyo, but Kyo quickly did his hand seals before his mouth filled to the brim and he spat in the young girls face. The hot blood burned the young girl?s eyes. Atom let out a terrifying scream as boiling blood stung at her eyes, burning and making the skin around her eyes bubble up.

Matter lost all reasoning as she tried to go to her sister?s aid, but was met with something holding her back. Looking down she saw a hand had firmly gripped her legs, the hand picked her up from the ground and then threw her with all its force at the nearest wall. 

A bloody mad dog?.

A woman clad in a dress that looked like the night sky?

A mixture of beauty and horror?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Fuzen Invasion Arc]*

_*Hello There*​_
Akaya sprinted through the battlefield at full speed, jumping, hiding, trying to go unnoticed and avoiding any sort of meaningless conflict that may delay him more than he already was. His frowning expression clearly saying that something was going wrong, and obviously something was not right! In such a chaotic scenery with all the heinous scent of gunpowder, mixing in with the scents of all the people, even with those senses specially made for tracking, finding the correct smell that would lead him towards the rest of his fellow Konoha Shinobi was a retardedly hard task. If he didn?t hurry he would not be able to go to where Manami was and that was what had him truly worried. Jumping off a rooftop, he safely lands on the street where a bunch of people are fighting, clearly Shinobi from Iwa and Fuzen. Akaya looked at them all for a moment, it had no sense, what were the odds of Fuzen turning around the situation? They should simply let themselves be eaten, their useless pride wouldn?t end as hurt like that.

Dodging and trying not to be seen, the boy runs into an alley which then is divided in three more. Making a turn to his left, he finds a grille interferring in his path. With ease, he jus flies forward, jumping over the obstacle before him only to keep advancing. Then being faced by the huge back wall of a factory, the green-eyed young man who seems to be about nineteen or twenty years old, uses a bit of chakra directing it towards his feet and then proceeds to climb without using his hands. Once he reaches the roof again, a clearer picture of the events taking place is engraved in his retina, and he can?t do but look at it coldly. He doesn?t feel anything, for him this seemed normal to a certain extent. Lost in his thought, he suddenly snaps out of his trance and immediately brings his body backwards forming a bridge by placing his hands on the roof. He is able to see some sort of rocky spike flying over him like a projectile. Once the imminent danger passed, the guy went back to standing normally, his hands now in the pockets of his hoodie as his cold green eyes stared to his left, the direction the attack came from.

"Hello there" a playful seductive voice greeted him. Akaya glared at the newcomer. A shinobi of Iwa. Analyzing the person who just managed to find him somehow, the boy sees a very exotic kind of woman. Caramel brown skin, long black hair with a tuft tied by a red ribbon to each side of her face, scarlet empty red eyes a small short on her lower part and something that looked more like a sports bra than other thing. A height seemingly above 170 cm with a tonified body apparently carved by the Gods.



"May I ask the reason for that?"is the first thing that came out from Akaya?s mouth as he kept his eyes fixed on the woman. For an instant he wondered if every red-eyed  person in the world had to go at him somehow for whatever reason they may have. What at the same time, the presence of that woman, would have brought the question as to why every single female near him had to be crazy one way or another."You should know it well,this is a battlefield and just now you were performing some very good moves"is what she said"If I hadn?t seen a shadow pass by the corner of my eye, i wouldn?t have noticed you, indeed, I still wonder if you are here? Even though I am seeing you I can?t feel a thing from you."Akaya didn?t reply, seems like her senses were better than he expected"I see. Then, could you do me the favor of letting me go? I have something to do."the jinchuuriki replied emotionless as the woman jumped to get a few meters closer to him.

"C?mmon, I have things to do too."taking out a hunters knife instead of a kunai, the girl lowers her position a little squeezing her breasts probably trying to hook Akaya into her, although the predator like gaze was what actually called the young anbu?s attention, seems like she knew how to make use of that body of hers, were her favorite preys males?"Won?t you let me go? Even if I tell you that I am from konoha?"he tried to persuade the woman before him but obviously if theyw ere a tad bit efficient, they would not beleieve it unless definite proof of that fact were to be given to her."Sorry but i can?t believe that. Or do you have a head band? even with that how could I know that you simply didn?t get it somewhere? As far as i?m concerned, you are from Fuzen."is what she spouted still with that seemingly playful voice. For the first time the guy thought it was a mistake not to bring his head band with him.

"There?s nothing I can do for you to believe me?"

"Don?t say that, come with me and I will make sure you enjoy it."

Then, in the blink of an eye, two shadows emerged from below the roof they were standing on. Blood splashed as the image cleared and two clones of the boy there were stabbing the woman?s kidneys and liver with kitchen knives.

"Sorry Ms. hooker, but i got no money on me."


----------



## Hollow (Sep 9, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival - Invasion​
Yuuko listened to everything Hatori had to say with all her attention. Her lips pressed into a firm line as he spoke of things Yuuko wished she didn't have to hear. His speech held a certain degree of responsibility and maturity that she hadn't noticed in Hatori before. Even with tears in his eyes, he still kept going. 

But the message he was giving her...she couldn't nod her head, grin and promise she'll do it. Fight for what she believes instead of what others believe in. That's easier said than done. Yuuko doesn't fight for herself nor does she fight for others. She doesn't fight at all. But she still dragged the mask down to cover her face after he lifted his hand off her shoulder and turned to step out of their hiding place. His last words rang in her head before Hatori's owl came to land on her shoulder, some form of communication passing between them that Yuuko couldn't understand.

A team. Like having each other's backs? He wouldn't be very smart if he turned his back to Yuuko and expected her to cover him. She wanted to tell him not to put that kind of trust on her but his back had already turned and that shut her up. When had he grown up to be so tall? Had it really been that long since she last saw him? Shaking her head, she followed him, keeping a few steps behind and trying to stay in the shadows.

"My heart's beating too quickly for me to be able to hear anything it says," she answered his question half jokingly. She wanted to be like Hatori though, she wanted to be able to smile confidently and march right into the eye of the storm. He made it seem easy. But every time Yuuko walked a little faster stand in the front as well, she found herself waiting for him to be in the front again. 

Maybe her mama was right and the life of a shinobi just wasn't right for her. But Yuuko liked this, she admired this. Maybe this had been the reason why she entered the academy. It had been quite a long time ago and she had forgotten the real reason before her first year ended. She kept going because graduating and becoming a genin was one of the few things she had decided for herself. 

"Why did your eyes change color?" The girl asked suddenly, glancing at the blade he was carrying and then at the back of his head. She reached up to pet the owl again as she waited for the answer. Yuuko needed something, some form of distraction to keep her feet going the same direction as Hatori. 

"Hey," Yuuko called, stopping her feet for a moment and swallowing hard. There had been something he had said in the middle of his speech that kept bothering her. "What did you mean before...when you said I should put my loyalty for Kumogakure aside? That...that would mean becoming a traitor." 

She understood fighting for what is right and protecting those who are weak, even if she can't bring herself to do it as well. But to leave her village because of it? Wasn't that taking it a step too far? Besides... "The Tsuchikage and Iwagakure may be the ones attacking Fuzen and causing all this," she motioned around with her arms. "But there's no way Kumogakure or any of the other villages are with them. There's no way they would stand aside and allow this to happen."

...Right?


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2014)

Ran Furoshima

I wont see you tonight.


Invasion of Fuzengakure










​
?Dear Chika? Are you doing well? I wish these words could reach you, I wish so badly I could tell you to run away. But, my luck appears to have run out. There was nothing I could do to stop him, I tried my best, I bought as much time as I could? so run! Run as far and as fast as you can! He won?t stop chasing you; you need to make it to the village? You need to tell the Otokage what?s going on? Chika? Please? Let these words reach your heart?  Because?

I won?t see you tonight?.? 

Ran coughed up blood and dropped to his knees, ?This? this is as far as I go.? He?d made it just to the edge of the village, his eyesight was blurring, his body was going numb, there was no sensation left in his hands. ?Well? I had a good life?? He smiled as he looked up at the sun, its warmth washing over him. ?I finally got to confess? finally got to feel loved??  ?Are you done?? The chuunin huffed, gripping his shoulder, the right half of his face swollen and bloodied. ?Are you done running now? Have we enjoyed our time together? No more tricks? No more ploys?? 

Ran simply nodded, ?Good.? With a powerful thwack the sound ninja saw only darkness? then, light? Warm and comforting, he walked towards it; there was something familiar about this light, something so peaceful and serene? He stepped through into the light, but he found himself lying in an open field? ?What, happened here?? Ran thought to him, he sat up, looking down at himself; he was just a kid? no older than eight years.  ?Com? on then Ranran! We?r gunna be late!?

Ran shook his head a little. ?Late fer what?? BOP! Chika smashed ran on the head. ?OW!? Ran screams out, ?THAT HURT CHICKA!? Chika turned her face away and puffed up her cheeks at Ran. ?Tha?s yer own fault. Ya knew we wer? goin?na walk ta school today!? Heh.. It was a dream? it was all a dream, everything that happened? Ran pounced and hugged Chika with all of his might. ?I?m so glad? I?m glad yer safe?? The young sound ninja began to shed tears of Joy. ?I love you Chika? always be my friend.? The young Chika blushed a little. ?Get off me! Ya embarrassment!? She turned away, blushing deeper, ?Com? on then! We gotta get ta school!?

?Y?Yeah!!!? Ran followed happily, It was just a dream haha! Everything was fine now, He watched Chika?s back as she walked away and he quickly followed, But she seemed to pull away faster, ?Hey? Chika?? Ran struggled to keep running forward, ?Wait up! Chika!? The young Chika kept moving forward, her distance growing further and further, Ran slowly feeling his feet sink into the ground. ?Hey? What?s going on?? the world started to break away, the sky fading out, the ground crumbling until there was only the path that Chika was walking.

?Chika! Wait Please!? Ran reached out his hand, but the ground began to crumble around Chika, she fell? down, down into the nothingness, the abyss that was created until there was only one piece of land left? the land that housed the now single Ran.  ?No? I can?t lose you? Chika! CHIIKAAAAAAA!!!!!? Ran screams out as loud as he can, then pain? coursing through his entire body. ?GRA-HMmph? As he screams a sock is shoved into his mouth. ?You?ve been screaming for the past minute. Shut up.? Atsushi stands over Ran, the sound ninja looks around and he appears to be in a room? no?

It wasn?t a dream? His arms were tied down as well as his legs, he could tell his shirt at been removed but? ?You had a broken rib. Don?t worry, it?s fixed now.? Atsushi takes a bag out of a scroll that he?d kept in his pocket.  ?I know medical Jutsu, are you surprised?? The young chuunin removed some utensils from the bag, Ran knew exactly what they were for? or well, normally for? ?This is my bag of games. This is where we play twenty questions and, the rules are simple.? Atsushi points at Ran?s hands and shoulder. ?I?ve healed each and every one of your wounds.? 

The chuunin lightly traces a scalpel down Ran?s arm, leaving only a small trail of blood. ?nnng!!!? Ran Jerked around at the pain, but his arms and legs were tied down tightly. ?No no? You can?t move well, so please remain calm.? Ran?s eyes tear up, He?d been doing that a lot lately? he was never strong emotionally, he needed Chika for that?  ?I?m going to ask you yes or no questions. You will then nod your head to the answer understand??  Ran nods yes, ?Good.? Ran?s heart pounded in his throat, just what was going to happen to him? 

?Are you Ran Furoshima.? Ran nodded, ?Are you a gennin?? Ran nodded, ?Is this the Yagori Hotel?? Ran nodded, ?Good, Then you know of this hotel?? Ran nodded again, ?Is your Jin in this hotel?? Ran shook his head, ?NNNNGGGHHHH!!!? Ran tried to scream but his mouth was covered, Atsuhi began to cut into Ran?s skin.  ?That?s the wrong answer. Is she here?? Ran shook his head, ?NNNNNGH!!!? The young sound ninja began to whimper after Atsushi was finished. ?Oh? Will you answer me straight now?? Ran nodded, ?Did you, Ran, Leave Chika here?? Ran?s eyes started to well up again? he then slowly began to shake his head. ?NNNNNGHHHHHH!!!!!? Ran Jerked and tugged at the ropes, Atsushi took his time with this one, tracing a little design into Ran?s skin. 

?Oh, I went too far.? Atushi placed his hands over Ran?s wounds and began to heal them back to normal. ?There, is that better?? Ran tearfully nodded, ?Did. You. Leave her, here?? Ran took a deep breath, grits his teeth and shook his head once more. ?You?re a fool.? Atsushi grins evily, ?NNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 9, 2014)

*Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 30*

*Ren Houki*

Even as the hail of attacks fell, Ren knew that his plan hadn?t worked.    Plans were good and reassuring to have, but the harsh reality was that    they really worked out. Ren had found that out through the bitter   lesson  of experience. The crashing of his stratagems had happened   enough times  over the course of the past few months for him to remember   the feeling  very distinctively. His plan to deal with Ogama had  failed  because he?d  underestimated his opponent, his plan to deal with  the  Missing-Nin from  Iwagakure in that one mission had failed because  he?d  underestimated his  opponent again and he?d nearly gotten his  entire  team killed against  the illusion wielding dragon because he?d   underestimated _that _too.  The simple fact here was that there was   no way a member of the  illustrious Explosive Corps was going to get   taken out so quickly by a  pair of Genin. It would have been na?ve to   believe that.

So, when the chilly laughter and the bright light poured into his eyes,    it really came as no surprise to him. Ren had expected it. The most    important part of battle wasn?t just being able to form strategies; it    was being able to stay calm even when things took an unexpected turn_. Shinobi?s_ _Art of War_, by Kakashi Hatake. 

Tando?s attack exploded like a cannon, but the blinding effect was very    much reminiscent of a flash bang. Albeit, a very powerful one. Thanks   to  that, neither of the two Konoha ninja were able to make out what he    did, but Ren?s chakra sensing gave him a general idea of what had    happened. Mere moments before their respective attacks hit he?d    detonated a remote explosion, in the shape of an expanding cloud of    orange chakra, in front of himself to act as a fiery buffer against    their attacks.

?Raiton: gian? wow. They?re really teaching kids some powerful jutsu    these days. You?d think this village was the one preparing for war    rather than us wouldn?t you?? the man commented, emerging through the    smoke. He had a few burns here and there, and a small cut on the side of    his cheek. 

The red film receded from their eyes just in time for the two boys to see Tando thrust his palms towards them. _*?Move!?*_ Ren   roared, and they moved. Izumi  threw himself off the edge of the   rooftop moments before it exploded  behind him, while Ren moved down   from his .  

The dark haired ninja moved to make another palm thrust to catch Izumi,    but was quickly intercepted by a kick to the wrist. ?Trying to keep me    from blowing you up by getting close, eh?? Tando gave a dangerous   smirk.  It was a familiar looking smugness, because it was one that he   himself  had very often. It was a smugness that said ?I know something   that you  don?t? and, despite having the superior position at this very   moment, it  worried him. 

?Too bad.? 

And that was all he sung, before he delivered a mighty hook with his    left in the direction of Ren?s gut. Maybe it was the sensing, or maybe    it was an instinct he?d delivered after so many near-death experiences    with people out of his league. Instead of finding its way into his    abdomen, Tando?s fist instead struck a solid . Ren quickly reached for his kunai to capitalize on the advantage he created, but then?

The punch _exploded. _It wasn?t like the ones before; there was no    bright light and the explosion felt more like the concussive power of a    shotgun rather than an explosion. The   shattered instantly, and   the force of the punch sent Ren flying  backwards. Tando leapt up into   the air, following the trajectory of  the Houki?s flight, his fist   outstretched. 

?I forgot to mention that I can use bakuton with taijutsu,? he gave a sharp, slightly maniac, grin.

The end of his knuckles was mere inches away from breaking into Ren?s    chest and bursting it apart, his body slowly descending upon him like a    vulture of death. But before he could finish the execution, he was rag    dolled away by a sudden gust of wind, displaced like a paper bag.

Izumi appeared next to Ren in a ring of smoke, his hand seal separating. ?Are you alright?? he asked. 

?I?ve been better,? he grumbled, getting up. ?But I?ll live. We need a new plan to beat him. I have an idea, but? it might be a little risky.?


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 9, 2014)

*WIP*

Akarusa, Hatori
Phoenix Festival
Invasion - Akihiro​
April churred at the comment regarding what Hatori had said to her and in many ways agreed her master talked too much half the time and went on some silly little rant but at least he meant well. Then came the question regarding her masters eyes and April cautiously responded, "Well it's a bit of a long story but it has something to do with what he said. He has a Dōjutsu, or eye technique you probably heard of more famous one known as Sharingan, he has Takame."

April paused before explaining, "The best way to image it seeing the world in slow motion. The tiniest of details muscle movements for example become noticeable to you, put simply it means he knows exactly what movement you intend to make before you make it that's why the Akarusa clan are one of the strongest Kenjutsu users in Kumogakure."

Hatori glanced over his shoulder once more following her movements, she over took him then stopped abruptly and without warning he'd take over and so on it almost felt like this was some sort of race but then she just froze and questioned the one thing he didn't honestly want to respond to, maybe she had not realised it yet but Iwagakure were white, Kumogakure was white. "Politically speaking we shouldn't even be considering this and if anything helping the Iwa shinobi... Who are killing innocents weather they did so directly or indirectly does not matter."He says with a degree of caution. It may had already been too late for either of them to turn back as he commented, "There is another reason I gave you my ANBU mask, that's it keeps your face hidden so if we do get caught out then you can return home without a worry."

Coming upon the now empty streets he began to slow down considerably eyes moving from side to side as he scanned the environment for anything out of the ordinary. When a series of small bangs could be heard in quick succession in perfect synchronisation and several projectiles pierce through the dust cloud. Hatori reacted the very second they broke through the smoke and brought his blade to bear, deflecting several of them in a single fluid movement while two more grazed past his cheek and leg cutting through cloth.

A down force of wind breaks the dust cloud moments later revealing a Iwagakure shinobi knelt down over the body of several Fuzen shinobi that appeared to have several unconnected wounds. Some appeared to have had cuts, others mangled, and several more with cauterised holes in their chests, hovering just above him was a large mechanical bird made from brass and several other materials even Hatori didn't quite recongise.


*Spoiler*: _Iwa Shinobi_ 









They were worlds apart he could tell from a simple glance but perhaps with Yuuko's support they could come out on top with this battle. "Hatori Akarusa, you died in the chunin exams..."Is stated by their foe who brought them into his sights the bird brandishing it's weapons, several rifles attached to it's underside and what looked to be missiles. "Turn back, this area is off limits by order of the Tsuchikage."

Hatori stands there his cool demeanor breaking for a second as he remembered his battle in the chunin exams, his clone had beaten him and used that god damned summoning technique. Everyone thought him to be dead and while that was advantagous for avoiding his old sensei and team it put Akane and his relationship on the tip of a iceberg. It was cruel to leave her under the illusion and he wished she was here now to rectify it. Instead he got Yuuko...

His stance changed preparing to attack as he spoke back to her, "Yuuko remember this is not the academy, he will be trying to kill us do not freeze up or you will die."

With that out of the way he charged forward the Iwa shinobi responded by pulling the trigger of his rifle, the tip of the barrel burned with a white light seeming to burn the air around it with super heated plasma but before the shot fired Hatori was already upon him reaching out to grab the weapon and push it back towards the bird that hovered over above. The shot fired sending a beam of energy fourth into the darkening skies. The beam pierced through the brass feathers revealing clockwork within the metallic avian, the gears twitch struggling to operate with a gaping big hole inside the body. It's wings locking up before it crashed landed behind the two of them, timing perfectly with Hatori's sword which was plunged into his opponents chest.

A wave of chakra burst out behind the Iwa shinobi breaking the dust cloud completely. _That was too easy._

Hatori eyes widen a second later, pulling his head back just in time to avoid a blade that extended out from the rifle and another bolt of energy surged out from a nearby alley way burning through his sash and stomach. He quickly left the personal space of what he originally assumed to be their opponent with a kick off it's chest before a explosion erupted upwards into the air.

The shinobi steps out of the shadows and placed the rifle over his shoulder passing back out into the battlefield once more, looking down the street at Yuuko and April. His hand reached for a scroll on his belt pulling it free and dropping it onto the ground. "He's a puppeteer..."

Akihiro smirked and commented "Not at all." Forming several unknown hand seals he finished his jutsu the various cogs and scrap metal that was left after Hatori's attack began to show new life reforming and shaping back into the bird once again and that of another creature that took shape of a Rhino. Hatori jumped several feet back to his original position, "It's Gijutsu."He responded simply his eyes seemed focused upon Yuuko and April.

April panted heavily on Yuuko's shoulder her once brown feathers having turned as black as the night itself the very moment Hatori got hit she seemed to experience the same damage and pain.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 10, 2014)

*Chika Karite
So when in doubt just call my name, Just before you go insane
Invasion of Fuzengakure*​
Chika's heart slowly begins to beat louder in her chest as she paced the village.  “'Scuse me Lass, ah seem ta have lost mah boyfriend.  E's bout this tall, blon hair, blue eyes.  An he has bunch o instruments.” she raises her hand into the air about level with her jaw.  “Think I saw someone like that go by an hour ago, mumbling something under his breath.” a woman responds, pointing into a direction.  “Thank ya.” the kunoichi jogs in that direction, scanning her eyes across the people as she passes.  “C'mon Ran...Ya gotta be round here somewhere...” she yawns slightly, “Guess I shoulda just stayed back an rested.  But I can't do that, not here...it's just you and I, we can't stay separated fer very long.” her head turns back and forth as she heads back towards the inn, rubbing her one hand over her melody arm.  

Mid step she hears a very faint scream of her name, that continues on, as she listens it sounds more and more familiar.  “Ranran.” she picks up her pace, but taking a while to get through the maze of a city.  She followed in the direction that she heard the scream from.  “I hope I'm not too late...” she slides around corners, dust bellowing from her movements.  She stood outside the inn, hearing another familiar pained groan from inside from the building.  She rushes inside, heart thumping into her throat as she runs in.  She doesn't hear another sound from Ran, but instead the maniacal laughter of the chuunin in the room with him, she kicks the door open, knowing something was wrong in that room.

What she sees makes her eyes grow wide, “Ran-kun...?” Ran's unconscious body, soaked with blood, but still breathing.  The man smirked at her, "I tortured him for an hour before you found me. Did you know, not once would he admit to leaving you here... despite me already knowing he did." He turns the scalpel in his hand, red eyes piercing right through her, "Can you tell me why?" 












She takes a deep breath, stepping into the room, trying to take the distance between them.  “Feel naked-” the unconscious Ran groans quietly, “without mah armor...I ain't givin ya an answer fer that either, cause ya wouldn't understand.” she sighs, keeping her eyes locked with the new man.

He opened his mouth to speak, but was quickly cut short by Chika's calm but furious strikes.  She began to sing as she moved around the shinobi who began arming himself while dodging the kunoichi's attacks, “When the cold wind is a calling,  And the sky is clear and bright, Misty mountains sing and beckon, Lead me out into the light, I will ride, I will fly, Chase the wind and touch the sky.” he lurches forward, slashing at Chika's face with the same scalpel he used on Ran.

“The rabbit needs to take things carefully when confronting the predator.” he states, leaping back from her reach.  He grabs his katana from the corner he backed himself into.

“I'm no a Rabbit.  M no less than a Stallion.” She charges at him again, getting a sword across the face.  Slicing through her mouth, but allowing her to bite down on the blade and grab onto the chuunin's hands with her nails, her blood running down her face, and pooling on the floor.  Even through that she continues to hoarsely hum her song.  He takes the scalpel and slams it through her hand, causing her to shout and let go.  

A steam shroud begins to surround the woman, healing the wounds and causing her to become more feral as the man smirks, slicing his sword down her chest, then jumping up and over the young woman.  Putting his sword over Ran's throat, “I have you now.  You wouldn't let anything happen to your precious Ranran.” his laugh echoed through the room as she froze.

“Yer right...ah wouldn't...and ah won't let ya hurt im anymore.” Chika drops onto her knees, allowing the man's ego to get the better of him.  He adjusts himself, pulling the sword off Ran's throat, “I knew you had some intelligence in that thick skull of yours.”

In only a second, Chika slams her fist down onto the floor, cracking and breaking it, causing them both to fall down to the entrance way of the building.  As they land, the chuunin leaps to his feet, only to get tackled by the jinchuuriki, the sickening thunk that echoed when his ribs hit the floor caused the old man from before to shout in surprise.

A single punch connects with the jaw of the torturer before he melts into the floor.  She growls, slamming her hand against the more solid flooring, breaking the single tile.  The chakra slowly disappearing as she stands up.  She looks at the old man, walking over to the counter, and dropping her pouch onto it, “This'll pay fer th damages.”

The old man's eyes go as large as saucers, “But...!”

“Keep it.  Ahm sure we'll be here fer a few days...besides, an ol' lad like ya needs ta have a lil extra.” she steps upstairs, carefully maneuvering around the hole and using a kunai to cut through what was binding Ran.  She picks him up, and moves him back to their room, where she lays him down on the bed.

She lets off a weak smile as she lays down next to him.  She stays there for a few minutes before running a thumb on the side of his face, then kisses his forhead.  She pulls him against her, holding the fellow sound shinobi as close as she can, she sleepily slurs her brogue, “Ah'll follow ya into the dark, Ran...Ah love ya, ah wish ya could hear me...” at those words, Ran's arms wrap around Chika's waist and nuzzles his face into the young woman's chest.  She lightly chuckles before dosing off in the embrace.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 10, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival - Invasion​
"Don't give me a pretty mask if you're going to use my name in front of the enemy!" Yuuko called back at Hatori, a bit mad he thought she would freeze. Mind you, she did freeze as soon as the enemy came into view but the shots that grazed Hatori snapped her out of it. When she did, the first thing she thought of was getting the hell away from the area. There were bodies of other shinobi around, probably stronger and more experienced than Hatori and Yuuko. But she couldn't leave him behind after he'd been kind enough to let her come with him.

But her worries were for nothing as in what seemed the time of a heartbeat Hatori brought down the huge mechanical bird that had posed a threat to the genin, thrusting his blade into the Iwa shinobi's chest almost the same second. Yuuko gulped, that had been amazing. Yet as soon as she began to smile and lift her hands in a cheer, everything changed for the worse as the enemy seemed to disappear in a small explosion, only to reappear from the shadows a second later. She heard Hatori explaining that the shinobi was using Gijutsu as soon as two new mechanical animals appeared. Another bird and a rhino.

And the shinobi was now looking directly her way. Damn. Maybe she was still in time to just run away from there...but any thoughts on running were once again stopped when she glanced at the owl in her shoulder. The once pretty brow feathers had turned black and she was wounded. But They hadn't been attacked yet. Yuuko looked at Hatori, He had also been wounded just a bit before the explosion. Was there some of connection between them? But Yuuko didn't have time to ponder on what the hell was happening. She loosened her yukata enough to create a bag in her back, just above the obi, and gently tugged the owl to hide there, placing her goldfish in it as well. "Don't worry," she whispered softly over her shoulder. "I got you." 

No longer worrying about the owl, Yuuko took another look at the situation before her and gulped. Her knees were shaking and so were her hands but, hopefully, they wouldn't fail her if she needed to form the Ram to get away. She looked at Hatori with wide fearful eyes hidden behind the owl mask. She had no idea on what she should do or if she had to do anything at all. The boy had been amazing before but he was hurt and magic golden eyes can only take you so far. "We're going to die," Yuuko muttered to herself as her eyes scanned the summoned mechanic beasts. Surprisingly, though, she wasn't freezing. Having a wounded owl on her back and Hatori in front of her helped ease the tension in her shoulders. But her breathing remained shallow and her hands wouldn't stop shaking if she didn't fist them.

Reaching up, she removed the mask and tucked it into her obi. Just as she finished, the mechanical animals began their move. Staying in place even if legs practically demanded her to run, she quickly formed the Tiger with her hands and breathed in. "Suiton: Teppodama!" She shouted for the strength and  concentrated on molding her chakra into water inside her mouth. It didn't take long but seeing the rhino charge forward kind of frightened her into being clumsy. However, she was able to release a fast flying fist sized water bullet at one of the bird's wings right before being hit by the large animal. 

It helped that she was actually breathing out when Yuuko got hit right in the guts but it still felt like she was being crushed. In a strange lucid moment, she wondered if she would be getting broken ribs right before being sent flying back, only having enough time to spin so she would land on her already bruised front and avoid crushing the poor owl. 

Yuuko wanted nothing more than to actually stay down, curl up and cry but this was one of the cases where you had to strike the metal while it's hot. Though, in this particular case, Yuuko just had to move or she'd probably be stomped by the large metal animal. Pushing herself up, she gritted her teeth and formed the ram to flicker to a position closer to Hatori. 

"Hatori," she whispered, tears forming in her eyes as she was interrupted by a particularly painful cough. "Let's run away...he's...he's too strong..."


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 10, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Phoenix Festival - Invasion​
Hatori stood firm, despite his wounds he never expected he would be forced to use Takame this way so soon. Yuuko's words indeed reached him but he was a Akarusa and retreating was out of the question, even if his mother would disagree she wasn't of the same blood she didn't quite understand it the reason why he would rather die at the hand of another instead of flying away to live another day.

He couldn't expect Yuuko to do much more, she took a big hit and he should of been more vigilant and she protected April something he was extremely thankful for perhaps it even saved his life. Her moral was low as ever, but she still stuck by his side which honestly took him by surprise. She body flickered to him rather than retreating from the field, "Yuuko if that's what you believe... why did you not run away?"

His eyes focused upon the badly wounded bird, no chakra strings which made this job only x10 harder and worst yet there was still the Rhino to worry about. Would he be forced to summon to even the odds, he needed to conserve chakra for the upcoming battle with Ogama still what choice did he have left? With a hefty sigh he threw his weapon into the air drawing on several kunai in his now free hand before firing them towards the bird it promptly dodges only a few making minor contact. He focused on weaving the hand seals necessary, "Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Fukuro."

He promptly kicked his blade towards the shinobi hoping this wasn't yet another clockwork clone. Akihiro responded with haste to side step the blade managing to still draw blood however as it tore through his armor and into the flesh of his abdomen, the crimson blood stained the floor. The mechanical bird now surged forward firing several rounds at the two defenseless shinobi, Hatori keeping motionless just maintained a straight face and calm demeanor. The reason for this was revealed promptly as several feathers clashed down from the skies above crashing into the birds wounded body being enough to finish the job. The bullets were then blocked by a large owl, who now stood between them and their opponent it's talons clad in iron made a scraping sound as it landed taking the hits for them with a leather strap that extended behind it's back holding a iron plate which covered the upper portion of it's body. The horned owl swiveled it's head around to face Hatori and Yuuko, "You best have a good reason for summoning me to this battle."

"Gretirr forgive me but I fear we needed the support. April and I are wounded and my companion has taken a big hit. Not to mention the fact we are out numbered."Hatori explained grabbing hold of Yuuko by the back of her neck and pulling her aside as the Rhino rushed by them. Gretirr taking flight in order to avoid the charging beast which now came upon his master unwilling to stop or slow down it seemed but that didn't quite matter as with yet another handseal it broke down into it's base components being sealed away into a scroll that was drawn along with the remains of the other clockwork devices. "Tokei Shikake Akuma no Jutsu" Is shouted as the gears were released into the skies above without the need of a hand seal they began to take shape reforging and arranging themselves until they formed a great serpent that dwarfed the owl itself.

"I wonder if you can slay this dragon Hatori."Is uttered as Hatori recovered his weapon, for the first time he felt uncomfortable this changed things but there was no time to think as several missiles were fired upon them he managed to deflect the first few with clean kicks into nearby structures but then his wounds caught up for him, he was running low on chakra after performing several summonings and the pain now surged through his nervous system once more causing him to flinch leaving a open the projectile slammed into him before exploding into a fireball that began to burn through his flesh.

The flames cleared as he glanced at Yuuko breathing heavily, "Yuuko.... I've not got much left we need to end this soon. Can you please provide me with some water chakra?" He then shouted out to Gretirr, "Distract it I'm going to use that jutsu!"

The owl takes flight knocking the dragon's mouth off balance before it could shower them in a jet of flames. "Owlet you best not mess this up!"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2014)

Liquid Time Ran Furoshima- Part 2

God? Damn it?

Ran dropped down into the hole, it was stairs? ?The hell is this doin out here?? Ran blinked a bit. ?Ah man, don?t tell me.? He sat down on the steps and picked up his shamisen. ?Wellp! Congrats to you Ran, you found something you weren?t supposed to.? With that Ran shrugged, Well, I already made it this far.? With that the young gennin walked down the stairs, for what felt like hours? finally entering an old doorway, ?Light switch, light switch?? Ran shuffled around in the dark, looking for a switch, click. ?Ah? There it is.? 

With the speed of an elderly shinobi, the lights hobbled on, illuminating a long hallway and more stairs. ?Geez? this person love stai?. No? No no no?? Ran let out a deep sigh. ?God damn it?? Everyone knew how the sound village started, the person who founded it and its original Kage. ?Wellp! I?m sure this ain?t it! This is probably some old base for the jounin! Or some old evacuation zone! In the middle of nowhere? with no  towns near by? ?

Ran stood in silence for a moment, ?Yeah! That?s probably it!? He started to march forward, along the hall were empty cages, broken down and broken open. ?Huh.. this is.. new.? He blinked a bit, looking into each cage, burn marks, scorch marks? ?Yeah, this is just, it was a training facility. Interesting.? He laughed nervously, continuing down the hallway coming across a cage with a few rabbits inside, snuggling up with each other. ??.? Ran let out a deeper sigh. 

?Why the hell not!? The sound ninja throws his hands into the air. ?Come on now! It?s too late to go back now!? He started to walk down stairs. ?Come on then! Further down we go!? Walking down further, he came across a massive arena, barrier tags surrounding the upper edge. ?Oh? Look at that?? Inside the ring were piles of bones, massive bears a few? trees? ?Why? is there trees?? One of the bears lets out a great roar and a small sapling appears from the ground. 

?Oh? this is containment for dangerous animals. Good then.?  He continued along the path, finding a few more tunnels, around 19 more? ?Oh? It?s got more to it.? Ran made his way down one of the tunnels, finding himself surrounded by deer and many glass cages, something one might see in a pet shop.  ?Huh what are?? Inside each one was a mummified baby? ?Oh god?? Ran stepped back, ?Umm, umm? Well deer, babies? Oh, oh I see, this is just an old amusement park, yeah, yeah? This is like an old scare lab hahaha! Hahahaha! Hahahaha!?


----------



## Hollow (Sep 11, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival - Invasion​
Yuuko laughed at Hatori's question. Or at least she tried to, given her attempt ended with her coughing and wincing. Other than she couldn't leave him behind and run away by herself Yuuko couldn't really come up with a decent answer anyway. So she kept quiet and tried to stay still as Hatori performed the summoning technique and wounded their Iwa opponent at the same time. She probably wouldn't be able to do anything else for the battle. It felt rather pathetic to go down with only one hit just like that.

And Yuuko hadn't even managed to down the mechanical bird, even if she had hit it. Maybe she should practice more once she got back home...actually go out on missions and learn some new jutsu.  She watched with amazement and shock as the bird turned to attack the Genin but got stopped and destroyed by Hatori's new summon, an owl much larger and warrior-looking than the cute, currently wounded, one she she had at her back. But she didn't have a lot of time to admire their new ally as Hatori suddenly dragged her back by the neck and allowed them to avoid being hit by the rhino. The rough handling had her crying out in pain though.

Whatever happened next went missed by the girl as she held onto her ribs for support, blinking quickly as the tears blurred her sight and biting down hard on her lower lip to keep from crying out again. The adrenaline from her small contributions to the battle had somehow numbed the pain but the whole situation was seriously starting to weight heavy on her shoulders and Yuuko's head spun. The need to run came again, stronger than ever. And this time she would have done it, without thinking twice or looking back. If the pain wasn't overwhelming her into submission.

Small black dots appeared in her vision but she could still hear Hatori saying something about water chakra. She took a deep breath in and dragged herself a bit closer to him, extending her hands out to the boy. "My...my chakra reserves aren't big..." she mumbled as clear as she could before she started molding chakra in her hands. "It's easy..." _Breathe in._ "to mold water chakra." _Breathe out._ "But...but it's really hard to hold it," Yuuko explained, her teeth clenched in both pain and concentration. "You need to act quick."


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 11, 2014)

Kukiko
Phoenix Festival - Invasion​
Kukiko began to stir and shudder as she started to wake, the song of Kei reached her and she woke up quite suddenly eyes wide. Song? What the hell was going on was she trying to do something, the woman's hand was lain on her chest and made her feel more than uncomfortable, still she was almost divine in looks and seemed friendly enough. After all she would be dead by now if the woman wanted her gone, even so she questioned why her hand was placed upon her. "What... happened?"She asked confused completely oblivious to the happenings that surrounded them.

Her head was resting upon rock work and off to the side was Kyo still fighting the two children, she wanted to move and at least question as to what the hell was going on but her body simply wouldn't allow it still heavy from the momentarily knocked out but she kept at it until she had managed to stand on her own two feet and simply stand back she didn't quite recall what happened but something about the two children not quite being ordinary and this new form that they had assumed sort of proved that. God damn she felt useless like this, her body was heavy and felt like she'd fall back to the earth at any moment.


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 11, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> *Shinohara Yuuko*
> Phoenix Festival - Invasion​
> Yuuko laughed at Hatori's question. Or at least she tried to, given her attempt ended with her coughing and wincing. Other than she couldn't leave him behind and run away by herself Yuuko couldn't really come up with a decent answer anyway. So she kept quiet and tried to stay still as Hatori performed the summoning technique and wounded their Iwa opponent at the same time. She probably wouldn't be able to do anything else for the battle. It felt rather pathetic to go down with only one hit just like that.
> 
> ...



Akarusa, Hatori
Phoenix Festival - Invasion

He smiled warmly, she had gone through so much already and while she might not believe it she perhaps secured their victory if this worked out as planned, he tried to not show it but she wasn't the only one lacking chakra right now. Gretirr was no easy summon and he had yet to master what the owls had taught him, much of the chakra was wasted and worst still he had never managed to successfully perform this technique.

As she held out a portion of water chakra he quickly began to form hand seals in rapid succession but still slowly for any shinobi taking his time this technique was not something he was comfortable with performing taking a deep breath in the process before exhaling creating a small wind which began to swirl around the water reshaping it into a small spherical object. His eyes broke concentration for a moment the jutsu briefly beginning to lose cohesion as he came to look upon Gretirr who at this stage was struggling to fight off and protect both of them from the shinobi and his mechanical dragon. "Hold in...... there Yuuko." He commented clenching his eyes painfully as several rogue winds broke free from the jutsu striking him, chakra control was not his strong point and it was obvious he couldn't properly manifest this technique and certainly not without the aid of another.

The water began to take on a peculiar shade of purple similar to the weapon in which he wielded it began to flicker and seemed to finally be completed after several repeats of the same hand seal. With a slight push the technique surged forward at comparable speed to that of a shuriken, and it couldn't came at no better timing as Gretirr's defenses were faltered and the dragon had broken through to charge towards them the sphere colliding into it's neck the wind first cutting through the dragons armor exposing the internals which were promptly destroyed by the condensed liquids. The jutsu proceeded fourth before clashing into the shinobi knocking him away with it down the street before the chakra finally dissipated. It wasn't enough to kill him, the dragon had chipped away much of it and the technique was far from perfected but it was enough to win them the battle, in a manner of speaking as he was knocked out from the resulting clash with a nearby building.

"Juuhadan no Jutsu..."Hatori knelt there at her side blood staining his clothing red and eyes returned to their original form. When without warning all the pain from his wounds seemed to come upon him in a single moment causing the boy to scream at the top of his voice, passing out momentarily he stopped himself from falling to the floor with his sword. Taking several moments to catch his breath before he looks to Yuuko eyes having dulled ever so slightly, "We won... you...... can rest now...."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2014)

Ran Liquid Time Part 3

ARGH!!!​Ran sat there is a brief moment of disbelief. ?There is no way I found this. There is no way this is what I think it is.? He could feel his heart pounding in his chest; this had to be it, the first real Kage of otogakure? Orochimaru?s lair.  ?But people have been searching for this thing for years, how come no one found it in? a hole? in the middle of nowhere? miles from anything?? Ran stood silently for a few seconds. ?I?m dumb.?  Ran let out a deep sigh, ?Well now that I know who and what this is, I can confirm a few things at least.? 

The young sound gennin made his way through the tunnels, there was many more experiments littering the areas. Deer that turned to water, Bears that created trees, bunnies that could mold and move their bodies to their will? Each one creepier than the last, until, the outline appeared the outline of a majestic steed but, something different, a protrusion from its forehead; ?Is that? A unicorn??  Ran had to blink a few times, the creature scampered off but he was sure... ?That was a damned unicorn! I wonder if Chika would want me to bring that back to her?? Yeah? probably would like to see it.?

Ran chased after the shadow of the beast, trying to make sure he could keep away from the odd scorpion or wolf, or any other assorted creature that didn?t need to have special properties. ?The hell was wrong with you ?rochimaru?? Ran shook his head and continued to move forward, in all truth, he didn?t want to know, he really just wanted to make his way through this dungeon, find a way out and pretend it didn?t happen. ?There you are!? Ran leaped out from behind a corner and grabbed onto the Unicorn, the beast looked back at him and what Ran saw was not a majestic and magical creature?

There was a horse standing before him a horse with a bone growth coming from its head. ?Is that?? The horse let out a snort and the bone grew longer. ?I? don?t want to know?? the gennin turned around and walked back the way he had come. ?I? aint sure there?s anything useful down here for me?? He let out a sigh and continued down a flight of stairs.  ?I mean, basically fuck it at this point? There?s really nothing worse I can come across is there?? Ran let out a sigh, ?I?m talkin to myself, I?m in ororchimaru?s lair and I?m talking to myself?? Ran found his way to the bottom of the steps and was looking at a number of doors before him. 

?Why not! More doors!? Ran threw open a door, the rotten wood falling from its hinges and clanging against the ground, ?Honey I?m home.? The room was dark, Ran reached for the way and paused a moment, ?Do I really want to do this? Is this really a wise idea? This room could be filled with anything and I mean anything?? Ran sighed and took a deep breath, ?OH WELL!?


----------



## Hollow (Sep 12, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival - Invasion​
Little beads of sweat were travelling down the sides of Yuuko's face as she held her chakra out to Hatori for as long as she could. Except noticing he was adding wind chakra to her own, the girl wasn't really paying attention to anything else, the slightest distraction would break her out of her concentration. It looked for a second as if they created a whirlwind but it was gone before Yuuko could really admire whatever it was. She peeked through the corners of her eyes and was glad to see their enemy had finally taken a fall.

She couldn't grin and faint yet though. As soon as the Iwa shinobi got thrown away by the technique, Hatori screamed out in pain and Yuuko had a feeling he would fall straight to the ground if he didn't hold himself up with his sword. She heard him assure her they had won and tell her to rest but she frowned up at the boy. Talking about doing what's right, protecting the weak was easy while they didn't lie on the ground breathing heavily because they took a beating. 

And the worst was Yuuko didn't feel like she did anything at all.

Not about their little fight but about the whole thing. The invasion.

Truth be told, the shinobi that had fought the Iwa soldier before them still lay dead on the ground. And the guy they fought had possibly died too. And to top it off, there were probably still people being slaughtered while Hatori and Yuuko couldn't do anything because they spent their entire energy by beating one guy in the entire war. 

She pulled the owl mask out of her obi and put it back to cover her face. Carefully and slowly she pulled Hatori and dragged the both of them back until they were hidden behind one of the festival stands that hadn't been destroyed. Wincing as she moved her arms in a way that didn't go well with her ribs, Yuuko pulled Hatori's owl and her little goldfish out of her yukata back pocket, nestling them against her chest before laying on the ground with some difficulty.

It didn't matter that Yuuko would've run away instead of taking part in a fight if she hadn't spotted Hatori. This was actually worse. They didn't do anything of true use and still managed to get beaten. 

But she wouldn't think about that for now. It didn't matter. "I'm never letting you pull me into battle again Hatori. Next time I'll drag you back home," Yuuko warns with a tired voice muffled by the owl's mask. "And I get to keep the mask."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2014)

Ran Furoshima- Liquid Time Part 4?


Ran Flipped the switch in the dark room, the lights kicked to life and a few burst and popped, but that didn?t stop the illumination. Snakes, in jars, the bodies being preserved in the special fluid, but more than that, a mummified hand with a ring upon it sitting on one of the desks and near the jars of snakes, ?That?s? disgusting.?  Ran held back the words and the taste in his mouth, he wanted out of here, but? He needed to find an exit first.  

?Maybe I can find something of interest in here at the very least.? Ran shrugged, making his way down the hall once more and opening up another door, turning on more lights and finding himself surrounded by books. ?Oh? oh I like this.? The young sound gennin smirked and rushed into the room, grabbing a book from the shelf and opening it up. ?Genjutsu, the basics.? He nodded, ?Yeah I could use that?? He put the book on a table and began to look through more. 

Ran was a fan of knowledge, learning, everything he could get his mind on.  ?Ah? Wait I need to find an exit, not get excited over books? but? maybe the answer is in one of these books??  Ran nodded to himself, yeah it had to be in one of these books, somewhere? sure, that made sense.  The books were interesting enough, books on biology and anatomy, insects and animals, humans and apes of the like. ?Huh, odd?? Ran kept looking through the books; there were research notes and Jutsu notes. 

?So?. Huh.?  Most of it went over Ran?s head, he was smart, but this felt like it was above him? it took someone of very high intelligence to create these things and put their time into this study.  This would be a good place for him actually; Ran could utilize the books down here? ?There was also a training hall I passed, didn?t look like any animals came down that way.? He took a seat in a stone chair and thought for a moment. ?I can tell the village about this, or I can utilize it for my own needs for now.?  Ran nodded, Yeah using the base for his own means would be the best thing for him right now.

?The village can have it later, for now I think I?m going to take the time to train myself a little!? He smirked and stood up from the chair, making his way further down the hall. ?Let?s try and see if there is another?? Opening up a random door, he found a massive empty room, no animals, no weird experiments, nothing? just blades, kunais, shuriken? ?Another training room, it?s huge?? He smirked widely ?I know what I can do now; I know what I need to do!? He clenched his hands together and cracked his knuckles. ?I?ve been thinking about this jutsu for a while now??


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2014)

Ran Furoshima- Liquid Time Training Part 1


Ran sat down and picked up his Shamisen, he had an idea for a jutsu, he?d had it for a while in fact. He wanted to create a bomb made of sound, capable of punching away the enemy or blowing out their eardrum. So with that, he began to strum the string of his shamisen, playing the notes he needed for the jutsu, focusing on the sound he was generating. The sound mixed and molded with Ran?s chakra, swirling in the air and slowly beginning to condense down into a large sphere. ?Oh I think-? BOOM! The orb exploded and knocked the sound ninja backward. ?Nnngh? okay, I need to make sure I do that a bit further away next time.? 

Ran sat back and shook off the attack, he was off to a start. It?s not a good start, but he was making progress at the very least.  ?Alright, Now then, I?ll get this figured out.? Ran stretched a little and began to play once more, his fingers tracing up and down his shamisen, forming the needed notes to create the needed seal. ?Let?s see here? Monkey, Bird, Dog, Horse, Tiger, Dragon.? Ran hit the chords in order, the sound sphere once more begging to take shape as his chakra condensed the sound from his Shamisen into one spot.  BOOOM! The sphere exploded once more, Ran was far from it this time and unaffected by the blast. 

It happened again, he was losing control over the chakra while he was playing. ?It?s hard to focus on playing and keeping the chakra in place to condense the sound as I play?? Ran let out a sigh, he had to ensure the sound from the seals was then added into the sound as he continued to play, to enhance the effectiveness of the jutsu. This is was an experimental phase, so creating it was quite hard for him. ?I can?t expect to get this done after only two tries.? He stopped for a second, ?Hm? My accent? Oh.? He smiled a little. ?I got focused?? Ran?s thoughts turned to Chika for a moment and he shook his head.

?N..no, she?d never go for a guy like me.? Ran cracked his neck and began to play once more, this time he would focus more on the sound as he generated it from the seals. Moving his hands he played the chords, he kept the melody, wanting to make the jutsu sound beautiful and elegant. He?d decided on the seals based off creatures that created beautiful sounds. Well, sounds beautiful to Ran?s ears, the Monkeys sing, the birds sing, the dogs howl at the night, the horse neighs and the tiger roars.

 But the dragon binds them all together with his fearful scream. That would be how he bound them all together as one Jutsu. The power of the dragon was terrifying; it would keep the other hand signs in check.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2014)

Ran Furoshima Liquid Time Training Part 2

The orb began to form once more, the power of the dragon keeping it together it seemed. ?Perhaps this time I?ll get it? this time I?ll make it!? Ran was excited, he lost control over the jutsu and it exploded once again. ?It?s so hard damn it!? Ran slammed his fist into the ground and grabbed out his flute. ?I?ll try it this way this time!? He put his lips to the flute and began to play the instrument. A beautiful melody filled the room as he condensed the sound down once again.  The orb began to form and shake, slowly shrinking in size, but growing unstable. Ran tried to keep his concentration; he was working his best for it! 

But it was hard to do so with such power he was unused to. Holding back the power of sound with his chakra alone, Ran was having a rough time figuring out just what he needed to do. BOOM! Once more an explosion of sound, ?Well it?s doin the bomb part right.? Ran rubbed the back of his head, ?Just ain?t doin the other part right.? Ran let out a deep sigh and began to play his flute once more. In all truth this was growing annoying but he needed to keep going. If he was going to become a true shinobi, if he was going to fight things like that lion again, He would need this new power. 

?Alright! We?re going to try this one more god damned time!? Ran took a deep breath, He gained control and focus over his chakra. He could feel that he?d lost a little bit of it during this training, but the good news was he had quite the reserve. ?Alright?? Once more the flute was played; once more he would give the Chords a chance to shine. He would allow the orb to be formed and watch in awe with how beautiful the sight was. The chakra flowed to the orb like strands of blue silk converging at a single point. 

The sound was carried in those strands, the beauty of this world combining together in a single point. Ran continued to play, continued to focus on the sound. He watched it condense down even further, condensing down even more. He watched as it began to take the shape he had envisioned for it! There it was, there was the beauty, the majesty of what he had wanted to create! Had he done it? Had he finally succeeded where he had been trying for what felt like hours now!?

Yes! The bomb was stable, it was completed at last! Ran walked over to it, it was a small little orb, no larger than a baseball or maybe a softball. ?Whooooowie!? Ran let out a cheer and chuckled, the bomb was complete! He was done! He was finally done! Though as he cheered his hand smacked against the bomb and sent the ninja flying into the wall. ?Nnngh?. Ow?.? Ran coughed a bit and slowly sat up. ?Least I didn?t get hit near the head? damn thing woulda busted my eardrum??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 12, 2014)

_*NVASION OF FUZENGAKURE*_

_Ren Houki | Chapter 31_​ 
---

_"What is this?" Ren asked, half curiously, half    annoyed. He looked around the space surrounding him, his pale blue eyes    scanning the walls of flickering cyan which entrapped him. __They  were clearly a chakra construct, much like his own    techniques,  but were... different, and unlike anything he'd seen   before. They were  curious to look at and gleamed in the air, radiating   with a distinctive  pulse of elegant power as if it were a live thing.

The Head of the Intelligence and Espionage Department smiled back at    him, briefly pushing up his spectacles further up the ridge of his nose.    "It's an ability of my own design. Do you like it?" the man asked    politely, looking rather proud. 

He turned his head back at Shougo, a somewhat annoyed looking scowl on    his face. "I'd like it more if I wasn't ambushed by it, sure. You told    me you wanted to give me a lesson."

Another smile. "And I am," he replied. "I'm going to teach you how to    make these cages." Then, with a flick of his wrist, the cage surrounding    his prot?g? shattered and broke into pieces. 

Ren gave a  startled blink as the walls collapsed, then grumbled a quiet   'thanks',  before speaking again. "So, what was that?" the Houki  asked.  "It looked  like my  jutsu, but it looked a little different."

Though  he wasn't sure if he was seeing things or not, for the briefest   of  instances, Ren swore he could see a faint glimmer flash across his    superior's eyes. The subtle but sharp curiosity of a scientist; though    it lasted only a moment and was obscured by the dim lighting of the  room   and his spectacles. 

"Why, yes. I'm surprised you noticed,  actually..." he commented, then   raised his hand, pointing the palm of  his hand towards the ceiling.   With a flash, a small orb of black formed  above it, blue chakra   swirling around it like a whirlpool. "I call it  the    of Forbidden Boundaries. It's a special jutsu based around  making   barriers, but ones which are far more efficient, versatile and,    potentially, powerful than standard ninjutsu ones." He spoke softly and    with a humble expression on his face the entire time, but it was clear    that the man in the white suit was very much proud of his technique. 

Ren remained quiet, waiting for an explanation. 

"Of  course... creating strong cages is a bit beyond you at the moment, I    would think," he added on a few seconds later as an after-thought.   "But  it is still worth teaching you, I think. Yes... very much so." He   gave a  quiet nod to himself, then snapped his fingers, dispersing the   orb in  his hand into a small glowing box of blue - a minature version   of the  cage he had trapped Ren in earlier. Carefully, with his other   hand, he placed his glass of wine on top of it and began speaking.

"The   jutsu works in a way that is quite similar to your friend,    Taneda-san's, seppa technique. It works by gathering chakra in your hand    - or any part of your boddy for that matter - and then imbuing it  into   the air. Like what I'd just done a few moments ago." The  scientist   paused his explanation for a moment to take a sip of his  wine. "The   cages have a lot of different uses. Since the amount of  chakra they eat   up purely depends on the size of the    and how strong you want it  to be, you can use a very small cage to   enrich your taijutsu and not suffer much for it. Let me show you an   example..." 

He  looked at a nearby wall, examining it carefully for a moment before    muttering "This will do," and taking his glove off his left hand. A    small light flickered around it, and then he launched his fist into the    wall, the barrier springing up at the last moment in an explosive  burst   to blow apart the wall. Nonchalantly, Shougo turned around, a  barrier   forming behind him to presumably stop the dust from getting  his white   suit dirty. "Not quite the precise style of explosive  strength Tsunade   or your peer, Edie Nakano, boasts, but I think it's  enough to help your   punches pack some more oomph." 

Ren frowned, then looked at his hand. "Sounds easy," he gave a light   scoff, then channeled a small leaf of chakra to his hand. A small black   orb, much like the one Shougo had, manifested itself, then disappeared   with a 'pop' as the Houki then immediately imbued it into the air. 

The room gave a bright shimmer, and then the barrier appeared, locking   Shougo inside a tight cuboid shaped cage. The scientist took a moment to   look at the walls inside, muttering a "not bad". Ren gave a smirk. 

And then he clicked his fingers, the interlocking patches of chakra   which made up the cage falling apart at his mercy. "Nice try," he said. 
_​_
---
_​
Izumi looked at the now dubbed Combustion Man, who continued his pace   towards them, then brought his gaze back to Ren. "Are you sure your plan   will work?" he asked, grasping his spear. 

Ren gave a shrug, his own kunai in hand; his tantō having been  obliterated by the explosion caused by Tando's explosive punch from  earlier. His response was casual, spoken with a level of nonchalant  confidence which almost freaked the weapon user out. "Not really."

Their enemy finally stopped in his tracks, his military uniform ripped  and battered by the force of Izumi's fūton: daitoppa from earlier. He  bent down low in a slightly strange taijutsu stance which Ren assumed  was unique and native to Iwagakure, then... disappeared from their sight  in an explosive burst of shunshin.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2014)

Ran Liquid Time Part 5

Ran made his way back to the library, he wanted to read that book on genjutsu, and it seemed to speak to him. He walked back slowly, his body had taken a few blows from that bomb technique and he at the very least needed a break from it.  As he entered he found the book where he?d placed it and picked it up, opening up to the first page.  The read was fantastic, talking about how genjutsu takes control of the chakra going to the cortex of the brain. There was so many interesting things in the book, including the basics of how it controls the senses. 

?Altering the user?s perceptions, rending them unconscious or enabling them to continue walking and moving under the pretense of the genjutsu.? Ran nodded, he was interested in Genjutsu, he always had been and this was truly a fascinating read.  There was so much he was learning from it, moving through the pages quick as he could, coming across means of combating Genjutsu as well as using it for offensive purposes.  ?So, this section here tells me how to combat users who have genjutsu on their side hmm? Sounds like this here can come in handy later on down the road.? 

?The ninja needs to stop the flow of chakra in their body, and then apply an even stronger power to disrupt the flow of the caster's chakra; this is called Genjutsu Dissipation , This can also be done by an unaffected ninja by applying a sudden surge of chakra into the affected person. In addition, Bijuu can break their jinchūriki out of genjutsu in a similar fashion if they have a good enough cooperation.? Ran took the time and blinked a bit, ?Huh that means Chika can get broken out of Genjutsu by the gobi? interestin.? 

?Another is through intense pain not caused by the genjutsu and utilizing the resulting pain to bring their senses back in order; this method is considered the easiest counter.? Ran blinked a little, ?I don?t think I really want to rely on the pain thing?? He laughed nervously, Pain was not his favorite thing in the world?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 12, 2014)

_*NVASION OF FUZENGAKURE*_

_Ren Houki | Chapter 32_​ 
---

The earth exploded behind him as Tando raced towards them, in what Ren could only identify as a _bakuton_ variation of the _shunshin_ jutsu. The Houki cursed underneath his breath, not having anticipated such an ability, and tossed a flurry of shuriken his way, imbuing them with chakra just before they left the tips of his fingers. They flew towards the Explosive Corp, but before they could even skim his skin, they exploded mid-air in a rain of broken metal.

"You're trying to take me down with toys? If I didn't know any better, I'd say you were making fun of me, boys," he gave a smile, lunging straight for Ren's throat as he closed in. The Houki dipped down low, going under his hand, then shot a kick straight towards the man's chest. Having seen the attack coming, however, the Iwa chūnin denied purchase by immediately bringing a hand to wrap around Ren's leg. "That's not gonna work on me twice in a row, ki--" 

_*"Chidori: nagashi!" *_Ren cried, throwing the bakuton user back with a storm of electricity surging from his body. Twisting his leg, the Houki quickly pulled it out of Tando's grip, then looked towards Izumi. "Now!" he shouted.

A green blur flew straight for Tando's head, primed to separate it cleanly from his neck but before making contact, exploded into pieces of green steel. And then, another explosion followed; the popping sound of a smoke grenade as it enveloped the area in haze. "For fuck's sake," he muttered, his body still numb. But he was in no rush to leave the smoke. It was obvious that the two genin were going to take this chance to retreat somewhere and, still stunned from the boy's chidori nagashi earlier, he would have been better off waiting until the stun receded. 

---

While the cloak of grey was still up, the two had been quick to abscond from the immediate vicinity of Tando and taken refuge in a nearby rooftop somewhere. Izumi had initially wanted to go inside a building or an alleyway, but Ren was quick to remind him that either of those locations would have made them easy to nail with explosions and that a spot with a vantage was better for both of them. 

They took a few moments to rest, both winded from the round of chakra expenditure and general fatigue. As a sniper, Izumi wasn't quite used to direct combat or his opponents taking more than a single shot to kill. Meanwhile, despite having soaked up most of the damage with a barrier around his abdomen, the blue haired shinobi could still feel a dull pain in his stomach. Perhaps a fractured rib, too. ​
"I was right. He has three modes of bakuton," Ren finally said to Izumi. "The first is his nintaijutsu one, where everything he touches directly with using his hands or feet explodes. The second is where he fires off that stream of white, which blows up anything it touches and the third is what we saw when we threw the shuriken and spear." 

Izumi stared. "So he can attack from any distance?" he asked.

A nod was given in return. "Yeah, but he has a weakness. He can only ever use one of them at a time; it's why he went for a lunge for me earlier instead of just throwing an explosion at me from a distance. There should be an interval of a few seconds before each jutsu, so there's a brief window of opportunity we have provided we force him into the right mode..." he said, then gave a smirk. "I have a plan."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 12, 2014)

_*NVASION OF FUZENGAKURE*_

_Yukino| Chapter 33_​ 
---

Her opponent, despite his lack of intelligence and taste in eyewear, was a lot more difficult to deal with than she initially thought. Any attempts to get close to the one known as Jyou was immediately stopped by an explosion forming in front of her to act as a wall and, as a bakuton user, he had the natural advantage at a distance. "I really need a plan," she muttered to herself, dodging another round of small explosions, before chucking one of her senbons at her opponent. 

"Y'know," Jyou commented, giving a small jump back to the needle as it dig itself inside the ground. It sizzled with steam for a moment, and then exploded. "I really like strong women such as yourself. Any chance you'd be up for a bum if I spare your life?" he offered, though did not let up on the offensive.

"You'd have a better chance if you weren't disgusting or, perhaps, attempting to kill me," Yukino replied, leaping to the top of her lantern, her hair blowing in the wind. Then, bringing her hands together, she formed a seal. 

Unknown to the bakuton wielder, Yukino hadn't just been running around him to stay alive and avoid his explosions - although that was part of what she was doing. She'd been doing it to quietly place her lanterns at strategic locations while their presence was masked by the smoke generated by Jyou's bakuton jutsu. And now that they were in place, Yukino could finally spring her trap. "_*Quadruple Cube Formation: Gravity Field,*_" she uttered. 

The four lanterns surrounding the four angles around Jyou gave a 'wong' sound, then began to shake as they generated a field of chakra between each of them, trapping Jyou inside a transparent sphere. He blinked, looking at Yukino, then attempted to move, but... found his movements surprisingly heavy. As if his body was now made out of lead. "Whoa," he breathed, looking at his feet to check if they'd suddenly turned to bricks or something before bringing his attention back to Yukino. "What'd you do?"

"You don't really need to know. I'm not the type to gloat, unfortunately," she said, then dipped down and threw another round of senbon into the viscous field of chakra... before vanishing into the air. 

​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 1

Sound Village, Otogakure​
Ran made his way to the Kage's office, there he would report to the otokage and take on this mission! Ran smiled a little, a pip in his step. "Hehehe, the first mission with my new girlfriend! Ain't nothin wrong with that!" Ran knocked on the door to the Kage and had the full details explained to him, the young sound ninja nodded and made his way out of the office once everything was cleared up. "Seems this guy's gotten into some big trouble. Ain't so suprisin really." Ran nodded, making his way out of the Kage's office and finding himself at a little shop. 

"Hmmm... They got horse figurines... And dolphins..." Ran chuckled a bit and went into the shop, asking the owner a couple questions about the figurines they had for sale, nothing too in depth, he just wanted the price on them. With that, he made a few purchases and headed over to Chika's place, giving a knock on the door and waiting for her answer. Once the door opened, he held out the mission scroll unraveled and a box. "Here yah go!" Ran let out a slight chuckle. He'd bought five horse figurines and one dolphin, oh the look she's going to have...


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2014)

Ran Solo Time Part 6

Ran closed the book on genjutsu, he?d learned the basics of what he needed and sure, he may not have leaned many or any jutsu, but he had what he needed now. ?Alright, Now I need to find a way to get out of here.? Ran let out a sigh and began to look back through the base, in all honesty there was so much here it was crazy. ?I?ll remember this location well, specially the books.? He grinned widely; there was so much he could learn from those books.  It?s like they say after all, knowledge is power.  These books, they held the key to true power. 

?Medical knowledge, chemistry, all sorts of amazing subjects!? Ran laughed as he headed down the tunnels; there was so much to learn from this place? how would he manage it all?  The questions flooded into his mind, what was in that one, or that one, how could he use these and those? He was so caught up in his own world he?d forgotten all about this place being orochimaru?s, it was his now in his eyes. ?Oh man~ I can?t wait! I can?t wait~? Ran skipped a long happily, eventually finding a long flight of stairs that lead upwards. 

?That way out I guess.? Ran shrugged, making his way up the long steps; once more he walked for what felt like hours.  After much times the sound ninja emerged from a hidden tree entrance, ?Huh? weird.? He blinked a bit, walking off into the woods. He was miles from where he had started, but that was no surprise. ?It?s a labyrinth down there.? The young sound shinobi made his way back towards the village; back to where he was from? back to home. ?I hope I don?t have to explain what happened to mama? I really hope??


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 12, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 1

Sound Village, Otogakure​
Chika as per usual woke up bright and early despite wanting to sleep many hours more.  She preferred to sleep in the nude in the summer time, so this was no different.  After getting up went through her morning stretches in her bedroom, then bathed.  She put on a pair of snug grey shorts and a black midriff tanktop before jogging down the stairs of the lonely house.  Her muscles ripple like a show horse's as she moves around the simply decorated home.  She takes a glass from the cupboard, filling it with orange juice.  She quietly drinks the juice as she contemplates what she will have for breakfast.  She nods, gently humming to herself as she gets a series of ingredients out.  She ties her hair up into a messy ponytail before working.

She mixes the ingredients together, letting it sit for ten minutes in the middle, allowing her to clean up a bit of her mess.  Then the redhead continued on her cooking, rolling it up, and cutting them into sections before putting it into a cooking pan to toss into the oven, setting a timer after doing so.

Blue eyes scan across the counters as she cleans up, drinking a bit, as she spots the confectioner's sugar on the counter.  At that moment she decided to make a glaze to go on top.  She mixes the glaze together, then hears a knock on the door.  She sticks a spoon in her mouth as she goes to taste the sugar mixture, then walking to the door.  She opens it up, the scent of cinnamon drifting out, she sees Ran with an unraveled mission scroll and a box.  She has flour and various other ingredients on her face and body as she stares at the young man.

"Here yah go!" the other sound shinobi chuckled.

She chuckles and shakes her head, ?Aight.  Jutht giff meh long enuff ta haf breffatht.? she states with the spoon still in her mouth, she gently takes the box, and looks into it.  She lets off a genuine smile and waves Ran in, ?Yer tho thweet.  Ah made enuff fer ya too.  Prolly jutht enuff.? she walks in to the kitchen where the timer goes off, she sets the box down on the counter, and takes the spoon out of her mouth.  She swiftly kisses the shinobi on the lips, ?Tha sweet enough fer ya?? she states then takes the cinnamon rolls out of the oven, setting them on the top.  She grabs the bowl of glaze and pours it over top.  ?Ya gonna have some er not?? she questions as she goes to take plates down.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 2

Sound Village, Otogakure​
Ran sat down with Chika at the table and let off a light laugh, "Well i was just figurin you wanted some company for breakfast, glad i came over when i did." He winked at the young sound kunoichi. "Got to see me a good site, and i'd love to have some of what you got." Ran picked up one of the cinnamon rolls and quickly let out a whimper. "Tch... to hot.. haha.." He smirked a little, "Just like the one who made em." With that, he got up and got himself a glass of milk, giving Chika a kiss on the cheek. 

"To the matter at hand though." He let his roll cool down, both the cinnamon and other roll he was on. Ran's eyes grew very serious, "We have a job. It's guarding a mayor of Orchestra town. He's been told that some people are comin to kill him, We can't have that." Ran leaned back in the chair he sat and and drank from his glass. "Kage told me some stuff about it, seems the Mayor's done some dealings with the wrong crowd." 

Ran cleared his throat. "Tonight is grand Gala event~ Only the best shall be allowed to attend~ But here me! I have received word that brings me duress!" Ran does his best to make a mach rich voice, "For you see~ I've been informed that there is an assassin come to kill me! Do me a favor and send two of your best Shinobi and take care of this post haste! Signed, Mayor Nikimaru Shouzen." 

Ran chuckled a bit, "So, turns out we gotta go fix up some assassins, woop em good and send em packing." Ran took a bite of the cinnamon roll. 'Hey... this is good."


----------



## Cjones (Sep 12, 2014)

*Marietta/Fuzengakure*

*Invasion Of Fuzengakure*

Iwagakure?s destruction resounded throughout the entire home of Fuzen. Inconceivable was the damage they were administering to the village. Their ?Explosive Crops? earned the name truly, explosions rocked every crevasse and effortlessly toppled buildings. Eventually the sheer demolition covered the sky with hazy awning of grey, casting its deep dark shadow over the land beneath it. In the shadows, an area housed between two fallen structures, Marietta laid low, compressed against rubble with Lucia directly behind her. The scattered foot soldiers of the elite corps ran through the village in an organized military fashion, a strict result of training perhaps. Their steps pounding against the pavement while echoing through alleyways and other similar sections.

?Cugano?if we just tell them we?re from the same side. I?m sure they?ll let us go?? Lucia whispered to her, yet the older girl only placed her hand in front of her, asking for her silence. 

?It?s clear?let?s go.? Once their hands were locked, Marietta carefully began to maneuvering Lucia and herself around with an air of caution, but as hastily as possible. She didn?t want to get her younger family involved nor see any more of this than what would be necessary. Where they had been located, the center of the fair, was at a direct angle from possibly their only sort of haven, which was the exit of the village itself. But during the attack that entire route had been made impassible with Iwagkaure?s arrival, so the plan was to circle around as quickly as possible. 

_?I can?t be shocked by this, because I heard there were some rising tension between these two places??_ Both girls dashed behind an upheaval of earth as more footsteps approach. Iwagakure shinobi with head on with the protectors of their home. A good to escape as Marietta lead the way down a narrow passage between two smoldering homes. _?Laying siege to this entire place, during a time they?d be at their weakest, it?s so common. We used to do it back home all the time. It was practically easy pickings for the hunter, but??_ The two ran out onto a main street with the unfortunate luck on stumbling upon two shinobi from the stone. Immediately Marietta snapped the both of them out of sight as quickly as possible while squatting to the floor. 

?W-wait, I?m from Kumogakure, on White, we?re on the same side.? A plainish man groveled on his knees to two shinobi that loomed over him. One was a barely dressed woman with a sylphlike build and dim olive hair, who looked about ready to pass out at any moment. Beside her stood a tall man with fair features, an inhospitable look gleamed in his eyes as he looked down upon the man below him. 

?Cugano, we have to help-.? Marietta cuffed her mouth with her hand. ?Be quiet?.? She whispered as they continued to look from their hiding place. 

?Hmmm?.? 

?He says he?s from White Ayame-sama, so what do. We. Do?? He made a point to accent his speech in a teasing pause. Ayame eyes fidgeted to stay open leading to Hiro snapping his fingers in front of her to bring her back into focus and pointing back down at the man. ?What do we do with him?? He asked again. Ayame simply gave an exceedingly loud yawn before slowly sliding her thumb across her jugular. 

?Hiro, kill him.? It looked to be the answer that Hiro was waiting on.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Explosive Crops Jr. Member: *Hiro*




The groveling man, knowing that his fate was sealed, did what any normal man would do as Hiro approached him. When your life is threatened, your most primal senses kick in, it is either fight or flight. He had no clue why even after identifying himself, why they would still attack him, but he chose to fight. The adrenaline flowed through his body as he lunge forward with a kunai at Hiro in a cry of fear and refusal to accept his fate. But Hiro was unnerved and with barely any visible, he disarmed the man before plunging his fist directly through his skull. The man?s body went limp as blood gushed out of the name fist shaped hole that was his entire face and fell to the ground.

Marietta looked with heedful eyes while covering her younger cousin?s. ?They?re slaughtering us as well.? Now she knew that they had to get out of here as fast as possible. Nobody was safe from Iwagakure?s vengeance. 

?Shall we precede to our location?? Hiro bowed before his superior as he opted for her to take the first step; however, Ayame simple stood still, looking toward his direction with a glazed look, then yawning as she shook her head. ?Ahhh, you?re still new, but you got to learn about being on your toes during wore.? She chastised just as she plopped down onto the ground. 

?Um, Ayame?-sama?? Lazily she began to pull one of the tags off her body, letting hang loosely between her fingers. ?We?ll leave in a few, but first?? The paper was hurled from her hand, stiffening in mid-flight, and attaching itself to a building just behind them. 

*BOOM* 

The entire block of houses erupted in a domino effect exploding one after another. The force caused Hiro to cover his eyes from the flying debris and bright light emitted from such a close position while Ayame continued to stare with an exhausted look as all the houses followed a path back to them, unphased by the explosions. ?We have two lambs we need to lead to slaughter.? Out of the smoke, in the open, were Marietta with Lucia placed directly behind her. 

?Merda??
(?Shit??) ​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 13, 2014)

Ran Liquid Time Part 7

Ran had made his way back to the village. IT was here he found himself at unease; he was never really comfortable in this town. It felt kind of sad actually, not feeling comfortable in your own town, but hey what?s the worst that can happen coming home!  For Ran it was seeing his mother, he said some nasty things the last time they talked? real nasty. Ran cracked his neck and made haste to the house of his friend Jin. He?d been staying there for the last couple of weeks, since his mother hadn?t come back yet from her big mission. 

?Hope Jin?s got the place stocked? Last time didn?t even have enough fer a crap meal.? Ran took the spare key from his pocket and opened the door, the house was quiet,  Jin was an orphan you see? Lived alone all of his life and, quite the sad story? parent?s killed during a mission. Shit happens when you?re a shinobi man, guess Ran was slowly coming to terms with that. ?Oi~ Jin! You home?? Ran shouted through the empty home but didn?t receive a reply. ?Probably out then.? The young sound gennin picked up the mail and tossed it on the table. 

?Hmm?? He?d noticed an odd note laying under the pile of mail, Ran picked it up and began to read, ?Hey Ran! Wen?t out with Keiko! Be back late hehe. Bought some groceries! So, eat up ya mooch! Haha! ?Jin? Ran shook his head and looked into the fridge, Full supply? ?You damn bastard, just want me to cook fer yah.? Ran let out a light chuckle, ?Aight? I get?cha.? He cracked his neck and began to pull out some chicken, peppers, onions, garlic, sauces and other assorted items. ?Spicy Garlic Chicken it is.? Ran nodded a little, ?Wellp? best get to cooking.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 13, 2014)

_*NVASION OF FUZENGAKURE*_

_Yukino| Chapter 34_​ 
---

Jyou looked around, turning his head slowly in the field his opponent had set up. Each movement he made was heavy, like he was trying to move his limbs through layers of syrup. His eyes flickered to the side, at the trio of senbon entering in from the side, and then to the other side, which had been penetrated by yet another round of needles. The man did not pride himself on his intelligence or keen sense and understanding of tactics - he left that to the other two - but even he could identify with a strategy as obvious as this one. While he could barely move inside the gravity field she made, the girl would surround him with those senbon of her and turn him into a pin cushion. Even now, as his head continued to slowly turn, the number of needles inside the field was rapidly increasing.

"Sly bitch," he muttered to himself slowly with a scowl. "But not sly enough," was added on a moment later, as the scowl melted and dripped off into a grin. The needles flying towards him so slowly inside the field meant that he had ample time to counter them somehow - her jutsu was a double edged sword.

He brought his hands together, his arms lifting up slowly inside the dense field of chakra and then the needles around him began to shone a distinctive white glow. "Time to get rid of this annoying little trap," he muttered, then pressed his palms together.

The white glow on the needles expanded, enveloping the red light of the lanterns like a vivid lightbulb piercing through darkness. They expanded everywhere - with the sole exception being a little pocket of red surrounding Jyou himself - until they reached the perimetre of the square, then came to an abrupt stop. "Kai," is muttered, and then everything went up inside flames. 

_*Boom!

*_Under the force of the explosion, the barrier containing the fire and smoke gave a slight crack, but remained sturdy. Stood on top of a perch overlooking Jyou, Yukino could no longer see anything - not even through her lanterns - as it was now covered in thick smoke and searing fire. The only thing that told her that he was still alive were the screams of anguish sealed inside, which were often followed by bursts of coughing. 

"Since you're about to die," she said, her voice resonating inside the barrier for Jyou to hear. "I'll explain everything. The gravity field is simply the result of my lanterns exerting all of their chakra in a condensed square shaped area, making it act as a viscous substance to slow down your movements. Along with this, it also makes usage of chakra strings easier."

Yukino took a pause to take a breath. She wasn't really used to gloating. It was more of a Ren thing. "The senbon I threw inside weren't actually meant to kill you, either. They were a bait for you to lure you into using your bakuton and, once you imbued the space around my needles with your chakra, they conducted those into faint little strings which connected to your body. So, when you blew them up, around 50% of the damage was transferred back to your own body. From there, I just threw up a cage around you to stop you from getting out, and let the smoke of your own jutsu kill you." 

She wasn't sure if he could even hear her at this point, but Yukino thought it'd be prudent to make it a point, anyway. "Don't underestimate the Intelligence and Espionage Department."​


----------



## Kei (Sep 13, 2014)

_Liquid Time Event
I Want To Be The Hero!_​
>>Before we begin our story, can you tell me a bit about yourself?
How about this? Are you a boy or girl?​
Girl or _Boy_

>>Next, how about your name?​
First Name: _Kyo _
Last Name: _Minami_

>>What an interesting name, a name fitting a hero! I mean, it sounds kinda...you know...Well whatever! You are a hero now! How about you give us the pleasure of hearing your voice?​
"Like this?"

>>Yep! You are getting the hang of it! Now you have a choice of your childhood friend, who will assist you in the first half of battle but will probably stab you in the back later on during the game!
​
"What!?"

>> Childhood friends make great enemies don't you know? I mean come on, they get tired of the shadow cast by your greatness.  There own jealousy begins to bubble up, eating them inside, but you are way too stupid to actually know that you are doing any harm. So when you ask why when the plunge the knife through you, you are blinded by your own upcoming!​
"....That sounds a bit...."

>> Dark? Of course! I love it! Your own foolish actions results in the death of your friends and everyone you love!!! ​
"Uhhh....I...I don't think this is for me..."

>> Nonsense! You are the hero! Pain and suffering are the only things you will know! Your childhood innocence will be crushed as the reality of the world you live in weighs on you!
​
"Please stop...."

>> You'll realize there is no true good! No true evil! But by time, you'll become the evil you fought so hard against!​
"....I don't want to be the hero anymore...."

>> This will warrant a couple sequels, spin offs, and other things that will slowly throw the company that made you into a spiral of living in the shadow they had cast on themselves! ​
"...Is there an exit!?"

>> Resulting in their downfall! Only to be brought out by another larger company! The ultimate despair inducing series!!! ARE YOU READY HERO!? ​
"No! No! I'm not ready! I don't want this!"

>>LET YOUR JOURNEY BEGIN!!! HAVE FUN!! YOU PIECE OF SHIT MAIN CHARACTER!​


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Speed Training
Need For Speed*



?Two basic principles to building speed, the stride length and the rate of the strides. Our first training exercise was focusing on the stride length.  Obviously we now have to hit the other part of that but there's a hiccup.?

Zell could feel a little bit of a difference from when he first started this training regiment. As Tenshi was doing a breakdown of what the mechanical basis for speed was, the pale follicled genin found himself jumping up and down like a jelly bean. It wasn?t out of elation per say, not that he wasn?t happy with the result, but it was because the amount of power he was able to put into the ground and push off with was higher than before. His vertical leap had improved by quite a bit; he was able to get up to just over four feet from a standing position. He was very much like a kid who got a brand new toy so while he could hear Tenshi he wasn?t really listening, instead trying to go higher and higher. It's not like he wanted to be weighed down by her critiques while he was trying to make gravity forget he existed.

?ZELLOUS!!!?

Her yell was like the cracking of a whip or the slap of a ruler against mother superior?s hand, needless to say Zell ceased and desisted in his tomfoolery. It wasn?t the fact Tenshi was female that scared him, no that phobia had began to dissipate little by little, it was the fact she could send him to an inter-dimensional pocket where nothing but homicidal maniacs resided. The images of Zero and the Masked Fighter immediately came to his mind sending a shiver up his spine.

?Sorry, Tenshi? I just?well I don?t know. I just didn?t know I could jump like this and wanted to try it out. Can you really blame me??

Tenshi buried her face into her palm and shook her head at his explanation for acting like a child on Christmas morning. It was a typical response from an adolescent boy but even still she was still disenchanted by it.

?You?re such a dork, Zellous?? She asserted his dorkiness in her typically matter of fact way, as if it were a foregone conclusion and he was utterly hopeless. Suffice to say the bedside manner of the attractive Jounin definitely needed work, but Zell wasn?t going to be the one to do it or talk back to her for that matter.

?So look, you have a good sense of stride rate. Watching you in the Chuunin exams it was evident that you have a very good flow to your movements. You could be better, but there isn?t anything too unnecessary in what you do. Good body control, fair economy of movement, and despite being a suicidal idiot at times you have an amazing streak of luck. Let?s put all of that to the test??

The kunoichi whisked a piece of paper out from her cleavage furrow and put it down on the ground. Zell felt an ache in his belly telling him things were going to be worse than they ever had for him during one of these training sessions. As Tenshi brought her thumb to her mouth he felt like the ground he was standing on had collapsed, there was one jutsu synonymous with these movements and it meant trouble in pretty much every instance and her accompanying words did not make him feel any better...

"It probably wouldn't be helpful if I fought you. I feel as though I hold myself back because I don't want to hurt you, so you can fight my friends. "​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 13, 2014)

Ran Liquid Time Part 8

Ran had cooked up the meal and placed it on a plate for himself, putting the rest into the fridge for later. "Least he bought food this time, damned bastard." Ran shook his head and turned on the TV, watching some shows and relaxing a little. But inside his mind, he kept thinking about Orochimaru's base, just what else was down there... should he tell the kage? No... no he shouldn't, not yet. "Yeah, it would just create problems for me..." The young sound gennin ate his meal, "Gah! Spicy!" He'd forgotten he'd made the meal to prank Jin... Dumbass. 

After the meal Ran made his way out to the village, he would need to do something with his time. ?I could get me a new instrument.? He rubbed his chin and nodded; the young Gennin leaped through the village and made his way towards his dads shop, one of the best music shops in town. As he entered the doors, the employees inside all bowed, ?Greetings Mr.Furoshima!?   Ran sighed, ?Ya?ll know just cause my daddy runs this place don?t mean you gotta bow to me right?? The employees then bowed once more, ?Whatever you say Mr.Furoshima!? Ran let out a groan? 

?Look, I?m just lookin fer an instrument, somethin nice ya know?? He walked around the shop and found a nice guitar. ?Oooh, It?s made of cherry wood ain?t it?? Ran felt the lacquered guitar, smooth, the inside did smell of cherry wood and that, that was what he wanted. ?I?ll be takin this.? Ran tosses some money on the counter and walked out of the shop. ?Don?t pay me any mind folks! Be back later!? Ran let out a laugh and grinned as he made his way back to Jin?s apartment.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 2

Sound Village, Otogakure​
Chika nods, ?So what yer sayin is that we haveta go to a fancy dance...and kick some ass-assins.? she sits across the table from Ran.  Her accent slowly fades as she gets serious, ?But this is the second most important mission I've been on.  Failed that one though, so it won't happen this time.? she stabs the roll with her fork and takes a huge bite out of it, then drinking some juice in the mouthful, and pulls out the ponytail.

?I only have one problem with thi'...ah don' have any nice dresses.  Let alone somethin nice enough fer that.  Ahm no much o a lady.  Th' only one ah have squishes mah girls so much they jus 'splode right out th' top.? she blushes, focusing her attention on the breakfast, hiding half her face with her hair.  She clears her throat, ?Ain't leavin mah arm.?

"Don't worry none. Sure we ain't gonna need no dresses or suits... not that i mind the girls poppin out."

?Of course ya don mind it.  Ya won't get ta see em outta their case again fer a long time though.? She rolls her eyes, ?Ya think ah should wear mah armor fer this, or just some clothes?  In any case, ah need a bit a time ta get dressed.? she finishes her roll, getting another.  ?If yer sure, then I won't worry bout it.?


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 13, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 4

Sound Village, Otogakure​
Ran took another bite from the cinnamon roll. ?The way I see it, there is only two things we should be concerned about. One bein the safety of ourselves and two bein the client.? Ran took a sip from his glass of milk and gulped it down. ?So, Bring yer armor, we?ll be needin it. I?ll be bringin my Shamisen.? Ran smirked a bit and leaned over the table to give Chika a kiss. ?So, When yer ready, We?ll head out, I was thinkin of walkin, but if you wanna we can take the train.?

"Walkin's fine." Ran nodded, ?Alright then, I?ll be getting us some supplies for the trip. You take yer time and I?ll be seein you when I get back.? Ran got up, pushed the chair in, finished off the cinnamon roll and milk and headed back for the door. ?Don?t miss me now, I?ll be back in about two hours, should be a good amount of time to get all my stuff and allow you time to put that heavy ol? armor on.? Ran let out a light chuckle.


With that Ran walked out of the door, waving to Chika, leaving the gift of five miniature horses and one dolphin with her. "Heh..." Ran smirked a little. "Best be gettin some supplies then." He nodded, "Gotta get some real weapons this time..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 5

Sound Village, Otogakure​
Chika nods, ?Right, I'll see ya then.? for the next two hours, she cleaned up the kitchen.  She gets her armor on, locking her buckles in, and bouncing in place to make sure everything stays in place, the shiny black armor giving a clanging noise as she moves.  She writes a note to Ran's mother,

_Hey Momma and Daddy,

Ran and I are fine, I'm keeping him out of trouble for the most part, can't promise anything about myself.  We did get hurt a bit as of recently, but we're all healed up now.  Going to be heading out, we have a mission we have to do, can you keep an eye on the house while I'm gone?  If you could, it would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Little Chika_


After giving putting the note against the door of Ran's parent's home, she goes out to find a good sword to use.  She goes into the weapon shop, looking around for a moment the owner looks up and speaks to the kunoichi.

?What do you want, beast?? he had a cold tone to his voice, looking up from his magazine.

?Want a sword.  That one looks really good, can I try it out?? Chika points at a sword on the wall.

?If it'll get you out quicker, yes.? he hands it over, the redhead unsheathes it, and swings it around, then re sheathing. 

She sighs, putting the ryo onto the counter, ?I'll take this one.? she ties the sword to her waist with the scarf, causing her to smile.

?Go now, you're scaring away other customers.? he says shortly as she rolls her eyes and leaves the building.

?Damn jerks, when will ah get any respect?  Ah'm not a bijuu, ah'm not a beast, my parents and what was outta mah control does no define me, not anymore.  The love of mah life cares fer me, and that's where everyone?s views will change.? she nods, cracking her knuckles and standing in front of the house to wait for Ran to come back.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 13, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 6

Sound Village, Otogakure​

Ran made his way down to the weapons shop and picked himself up a few kunai, a few shuriken and a some flashbangs. "I don't know if i'll need these, but it?s better to have em on hand." Ran nodded and headed out of the store. "Hey." A fellow sound ninja came walking towards Ran. "What's up?" Ran looked over to him, he was a little taller than Ran, that might be a problem. "You're the one dating that beast right?" Ran knew this guy, Echiro, he was a prick back in the academy and he appears to still be one. 

?No, forgive me.? Ran looked Echiro dead in the eyes, ?I think you were the one with the beast-like girlfriend.? Echiro?s eye twitched at Ran?s words. ?What did you say punk!?? Ran blinked, ?Ah, Oh? I see, you only understand the language of your girlfriend, here let me rephrase.? Ran cleared his throat, ?Woof.? ?You rotten shit!!!? Echiro swung and knocked Ran to the ground. ?What can you do huh!? You?re not strong! You?re weak! That demon bitch always protects you don?t she!?? Ran wiped a little blood from his now swollen lip. ?You made me bleed.? 

?Yeah! What now pretty boy!?? Echiro and his gang of two other men chuckled as Ran got back up and brushed himself off.  ?You know, I?m not actually mad.? Ran lifted his flute from the pack on his side. ?In fact, allow me to play a song for you.? The other ninja?s mocked Ran, ?Oh, I bet you like putting your mouth on your bitches flute!?  Ran began to play the flute, allowing chakra to flow from his body, to the flute and out into the air. They would never notice, the chakra would enter their systems and take control over their minds. 

?Have a good day.? Ran stepped away, putting his flute back into his pouch, Leaving the other three Gennin on the ground, screaming in pain. ?You are allowed to insult me all you wish. But leave Chika be.? That would be the final message with in the nightmare he placed those three into. After completing a few more chores, Ran made his way back to Chika?s place and opened the door. ?Honey I?m home.?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 6

Sound Village, Otogakure​Chika grins, ?Y'know, I could get useta hearin that.? she crosses her arms as a look of concern passes her face, ?Oh, baby what happened??

"Oh... you know." Ran rubbed the back of his head, "Just, got punched."

?Th' bastards were in rare form today I guess.? she gives Ran a hug, ?Well, we go' a kick ass mission we gotta do, and we'll be able ta sit there an laugh when they haven't done a thing as awesome as anythin we've done.? she gestures to leave, ?C'mon, we've go' a lotta land ta cover.? she lets her arms off the other teen, walking out and locking the door behind them.  She intertwines her fingers into Ran's, as they walk through Otogakure, ?So, why don't ya tell me about that lion an' stuff while we walk?? she smiles, ignoring the same sharp expressions she has gotten throughout her life, feeling truly happy being out in public for the first time she can remember.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Shiryu*

_"What could this mean?"

"Is this war?"

"It can't be.... the White wouldn't..."_

Shiryu passed the hushed whispering of Cliff Rock Villagers looking to the orange glow on the sourthern horizon, clear now in the rapidly approaching twilight. Everyone he passed greeted him cordially enough, afterall he was such a regular visitor to the village over the last few months that no one failed to notice his characteristic re-breather and out-of-place military styled clothing. Now though, there was uncertainty in their usual 'hello's'... a clear underlying look of inquiry as to why a soldier was here and not there at the site of what everyone believed must be some kind of calamtous trouble.

Shiryu could not even humor them. He simply nodded as he went by in his usual manner, as though the rumors and distant fiery glow were nothing but figments of the villagers' collective imagination. Shiryu walked straight to the old jounin's hut. He would find the elder lounging on his porch railing in a manner more like someone decades his junior.

"You seem more spry everytime I see you", Shiryu dryly commented. The old man chuckled, causing his pipe to dance up and down on his lip.

"You are partly to blame for that you know...", he sighed as he hopped off of the railing and began leading Shiryu to their usual training spot on the village outskirts, "... our little workouts have been a benefit to both of us." They walked for a while longer and were soon clear of the houses and main activity of villagers preparing for the evening after a long day of work.

"... that glow... in the south... do you know what is happening?" the old man asked after a while, peering over his shoulder through the gloom, even though Shiryu's visor gave nothing in the way of facial expressions to read into.

"It seems that Fuzengakure has come under attack," Shiryu stated with alarming indifference. "Some are saying it's Iwagakure... I didn't hear the full story before I left..."

"Oh~?" the old man replied. As they walked he cast his gaze over to the distant tree line. In the darkness of dusk and the gathering forest shadows, a lone figure silently watched the pair like a murky spectre. "You know...", the old man started, looking directly at the concealed onlooker while he continued to lead Shiryu, "... that girl has been coming here with you for weeks and she still hasn't even come over to introduce herself."

"She will approach when she is ready..." Shiryu responded as they finally reached the training area. With everything that had been happening in his life, this little square of stony paving had become a sanctuary for Shiryu, a place where things that confused him in day to day life, instead became crystal clear, as though he could see everything for what it really was. He remembered the first time the old man had brought him here and how prestine it looked, almost like something natural even though it was built by men. The jounin's harsh training techniques however had left it scarred and worn, yet every divet caused by weapon blow and every loosened stone disturbed by Shiryu's body colliding with the ground, had made the little arena even more charming.

"So? Why aren't you there?" the old man suddenly asked, disturbing Shiryu from his thoughts. He stared at the old man in stony silence. Honestly, he did not have an answer. The only thing that swirled in his mind was... _I simply don't belong there._

The old man smiled and nodded slowly as though he had read Shiryu's thoughts. He took a seat on the courtyard railing and made himself comfortable. "This technique I have been teaching you all this time.... Sozu.... where do you suppose it comes from?"

Shiryu folded his arms and considered the question: "It can't be a Kekkei Genkai since you are teaching it to me. I suppose it must be your clan's secret technique?"

"Nope. I don't have a clan. I am common born, just like you." That honestly surprised Shiryu, but he supposed that supremely talented ninja from clan-less families was not unheard of. 

"Hm, I guess then it must be some secret technique that can be taught to Amegakure special forces?"

"Nope. My career never progressed to the special forces. It is not a village technique. If it were you would have heard of it by now, even as rumor."

Shiryu was truly stumped. The technique seemed far too advanced that someone could just learn it by themselves. The manner in which the old man manipulated and controlled chakra to perform the technique was completely unlike anything else that was taught. In fact, it directly conflicted with the general notion of how chakra was used to form techniques.

"How did you learn it then? Is it stolen from another village?"

The old man smiled in a way Shiryu had not seen before. "Nope. No village has this technique. Sozu predates all of that. It is one of the "pariah arts". The techniques that serve no village. The techniques that 'serve' no master..."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 13, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 7

Sound Village, Otogakure​

Ran smiled as he walked hand and hand with Chika, “Well the Lion was interesting, see it belonged to that fella Cherry, Had to fight it off with this girl, Tink I believe and some perv Hyuuga.” Ran laughed thinking back to his first real mission. “Damn’d thing breathed fire… not the weirdest thing I’ve come across mind you.” Ran thought back to Orochimaru’s lab. “Yeah…. Not the weirdest…” His thoughts trailed a little, but he soon came back to his senses. “But that’s pretty much all there was to the Lion!” He laughed, “Big thing… tore through a mall thanks to that Hyuuga..” 

Ran walked with her, explaining more and more of the mission as they moved. Though luckily there weren’t too many embarrassing details. Though by this time, the two found themselves far out in the middle of nowhere. “Ah, good thing!” Ran dashed off, letting go of Chika’s hand. “Hold… I just need to pick up one more thing!” "Wait, what?" Chika looked very confused, “Just… Wait here!!” Ran waved, rushing off towards the forest line. “Alright…” 

Ran dashed into the secret tree entrance to the base he’d found a while back. “Alright! I know I left it down here somewhere…” He rushed down the stairs as fast as he could. “Come on, come on….” He groaned, “Knew I shoulda learned shunshin.” Ran groaned, finally making it to the bottom of the steps. “Alright, it’s in creepy room I think…” He dashed to the room filled with snakes and that mummified hand. “Yeah… it was here.”  The sound ninja picked up a scroll from off the desk and dashed back out. 

Round trip, this event would talk around half an hour… Hopefully chika wasn’t too upset with him. “Sorry! Needed to pick this thing up~” Ran waved a scroll as he came dashing towards her. "Alright! Let's keep goin then!" Ran laughed and took Chika's hand again, "I wont let go this time, promise."


----------



## Kei (Sep 13, 2014)

​_Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
The Whispers of the Heart
Kei Sili and Kyo Minami​_

This was a warzone, this wasn?t her home anymore, and it would never be again. No matter how they rebuilt it, no matter how hard they tried, the scars of today would still burn in everyone?s memories.  Fuzenkagure was up in flames, and there was nothing she could do but watch it burn. Flames flickered in her eyes as she watched as building crumbled down. The candy shop, the schools, even the mission building was nothing more but ash and rumble. 

However, Kei couldn?t cry, she couldn?t even muster a tear. There was nothing to be gain by crying. There was nothing that she could that would fix this and yet she felt guilty. Why couldn?t she cry? Why couldn?t she throw her hands up in the air and fall to the ground? This place was her home, but there was nothing.  Only thing she could do was watch him?

How he stood as he watched the flames dance. He stood there like a statue, embers flew at him and he didn?t even flinch. Blood decorated his arms and entire body. She didn?t know which was which, was it his or his enemies. A sharp pain ripped through her heart as she watched Kyo?s shoulders relax, and he closed his eyes.  

Kei gripped her heart, as the pain grew unbearable, but she didn?t want to turn away from Kyo. Not for a minute or a second Kei eyes fell on anything but his figure. Why did she hurt so much? Why did it tear at her? Why couldn?t she be stronger? Stronger to support him! The village? The people? Every step she took it seemed like the gap only grew wider and wider. 

Even now, as she looked at Kyo?.

She felt like he was the strongest person amongst them right about now. And it tore at her. It ripped and gutted her, that even now. Even when she tried her hardest, Kyo was still seemed like a being she could never truthfully be close to. 

?Kyo?.? Her voice cracked, she was on the edge, but she jumped when the blue haired girl finally woke up, she looked down at her and gave her a small smile.  Kei turned to Kyo, ?We should head back?To the shelters?.Until everything blows over??

Kyo didn?t say anything, ?Kyo?.Please?? Kei took a step forward, ?There nothing we can do?.?

?You guys go back?? His voice was simple and yet it held a cold dagger that froze Kei?s heart, ?I?m going to fight?With my mother?.?

_?Kyo!?​_
Kyo began to run and Kei followed after him?..


----------



## Kei (Sep 13, 2014)

_Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
The Whispers of the Heart
Kei Sili and Kyo Minami_​

It was hard to run in heels, and yet she was doing her best to keep up with him. She wasn?t going to fall behind him. She refused to, and yet as she lugged her dress and ran behind him the pain was real.  He didn?t stop once when she screamed his name. He didn?t even flinch when she begged him to return to the shelters. Kyo was in his own little world, and she was just a fly. However, she wanted to be heard. She wanted to reach him even if it was few seconds.

Kei wanted nothing more to Kyo to listen to her?.

He was so close and yet no matter how much she screamed, how much she yelled at him. He seemed so far away.  She hated this feeling. The feeling of never truly being close to him, no matter how much she stretched her hands out to him, no matter how many times she called out his name, Kei knew there was a lot about Kyo she didn?t know. That he didn?t tell her.  That he didn?t want to tell her. People were like that, drowning in their own abyss. 

?Kyo!? 

She wanted nothing more to pierce through it, and grab his hand. Kei reached out with all her strength and grabbed the hand she wanted so desperately to hold. 

Kei touched his hand, but her hills finally broke sending one step too far. However she didn?t hit the ground, he had grabbed her hand and pulled her close. And that was when she was met with the coldest red eyes that ever had befallen and yet, it was still full of passion that threatens to burn her alive. 

Kyo looked down at her, his hand wrapped tightly around her wrist as he had pulled her up.  For a minute there was no such thing as time. There was only him and her, for that one second that they were close like this. Kei heart had threatened to stop beating, but as he finally let her go, she forced herself to look at him with the same coldness and same passion he was giving her.

?I told you to go to the shelter with Kukiko.?

He said that to her as if she was nothing but a child that refused to pay attention. 

?And I said we should go together!? She rebutted, but instantly she regretted it as he frowned at her. She didn?t want to make him angry, but she didn?t want this either. 

How selfish could she be? How selfish was she at this moment? She swallowed a lump rising in her throat as he finally turned away from her. 

?Go Kei?You can?t do anything??​
The human heart was like the sea, but sometimes it was dark. Clouded by the incoming storm, the waves crashed against each other, and it was a simple reach.  There was only one thing she could do, and the only thing she could think of?.

?And you can?t do anything either!?

Her voice was loud and sharp, she gripped her fist and yelled with every last bit of her soul.

?You act strong, but truthfully?You are the weakest person I know!? Hot tears streamed down her face, ?Stop acting so strong?.It?s truthfully pathetic?.?

?You are truthfully pathetic?.?​


----------



## Kei (Sep 13, 2014)

_Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
The Whispers of the Heart
Kei Sili and Kyo Minami_​

Even as she said those words to him, she was crying. The tears wouldn?t stop, and yet she would look at him as if nothing was wrong.  Kei would stiffen up her bottom lip and she stared him down. She looked like a bully kid that was done being picked on, but didn?t know how to go about it. Her words didn?t ring anything special to him, because he heard it so many times from Edie. The woman wouldn?t let him go a day without hearing it. Kyo released a sigh as he looked at Kei?. 

?I?ll go back to the shelter with you, but I won?t stay?? Kyo told her simply, there was no reason to lie to her, and even if he did it wasn?t like she was going to believe him. 

He reached out to her and she sharply took back her arm, ?Don?t touch me!? She screamed. Kei took a step back away from him and for a moment Kyo was actually shocked. However he quickly regained his composure and looked at her, she was truthfully being difficult, and he hated that. 

?Kei do you really think we have time for that?? He growled at her, ?Go back to the shelter or I swear to the gods I will drag you back!?

?Then drag me back!?

Her voice was sharp again, almost threatening to break out into a full outcry, but for some reason she held it in.  She clenched her fist and shook her head. 

?I won?t go back until you go back with me!? 

He really hated this, ?I?m not going back Kei! I?m going to fight!?

?Then I?m going to fight too!?

She looked dead at him, and through his soul once she said that. 

?I?m not letting you go alone! If you go! I will go!? Kei screamed with all the power resting in her lungs. 

Kyo bit his lips, the more time he wasted with her the more time his mother was fighting. The more she needed him and he wasn?t there because he was wasting time with Kei. He grit his teeth as he clenched his fist, this girl was truthfully annoying! 

?What could someone like you do?? He asked her, ?Someone as weak and pathetic as you! What the hell can you do! You have the audacity to call me weak when you can?t do a damn thing on your own!?

Kei tears stopped almost like someone turned them off and Kyo knew he was crossing the line. He knew that he was hurting her, but if that the case. Then he would, just so she could understand that the best thing for him at this moment was for him to be with his family. 

?You think just because you have a summoning you can fight with me? You think you can sing that you actually mean something to me in battle!?? 

?Kyo?.?​
Her voice was breaking and yet he couldn?t stop?.

?Well here is news for you! You haven?t changed!? No matter how many outfits you put on, how you dance, or how many times you use your summoning. That won?t change anything! You?ll still Kei! You still need someone to be around you! You still are weak!?
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Fuzen Invasion Arc]*

_*And then there were three of them*​_She looked in admiration at the attack speed she was met with, two clones of the person before her were stabbing her from both her sides with kitchen knives. A smile crossed her face as she, Hinako Karasugami, stared at the black-haired man standing in front with cold green eyes. It was not a first, but had been a while since she found herself a person competen enough to not take her lightly because she was a woman. A person that although she didn?t try hard precisely, wouldn?t fall for her atrributes and charms. A person that she could get an enormous satisfaction just by subdoing him, by making him surrender before her and make him lick her feet. She truly desired it.

"Could you come out please? It?s too obvious, that shit stinks of wet soil."is what he said as the brown skinned woman started to lose her form until she ended as a mud stack in the middle of both his copies."You are taking the fun away, you know?"is what a voice coming from his left said. The anbu only turned slowly, as if there were no hurry. Even if he wanted to end it quickly, he was experienced enough to identify when someone was worth the time or not, when someone should be confronted or not, and this time he knew that if he went at it recklessly, the consequences wouldn?t be good."Could you let me do my job please? I feel like fighting you would be a pain in the ass, I?m not really interested in this very moment."is what he says trying to persuade the red-eyed woman once again but by the smirk in her face, he concluded that it may be imposible."You hurt my feelings. Saying that you are not interested when I actually am interested in you." she said with sarcasm and fake voice, playing the victim."I am sure you and i will both ejoy doing it so why don?t you keep me company for a little longer? Who knows? maybe some happy accidents could take place. What do you say about becoming mine instead boy? I could let you live~"as she adopted a pose that remarked her slender and delicious figure.

"I appreciate the offer but shamefully, there can?t be anything between us. You see, if you get me I die and if I get you, I would find too sick to satisfy myself with your dead corpse so, no thanks. Can we start? "

Throwing a bunch of kunai at him, Hinako starts her attack. Taking the chance she sprints at full speed against the Konoha shinobi. Looking at her with a bored expression as he deflects the weapons, Akaya just signals the woman and his clones immediately rush to the encounter with the Iwa Kunoichi; using her knife similar to those that the hunters use when looking for some sort of prey,  she outruns them both, stopping right in the middle only to spin on one foot and inflict many cuts to both copies before they could react. A "poof" is heard and both clones disappear as she follows her way towards the main body of the boy. Seeing the horizontal swing of her arm, Akaya jumps back a little to avoid contaact with edge. Sensing the danger behind him, the Uchiha arcs his back, letting another knife which came from behind him to pass in the direction of Haruko. A scornful gaze directed at the sexy woman, followed by a evilish smirk warned Karasugami.

A soft scream was heard as the second clone made of mud went back to its form. Her eyes got distracted for a second as she saw another clone of the same guy standing where her clone, who sent the knife before, should be standing. Suddenly her movements stopped, as if a bunch of chains had been wrapped around her only to receive a strong impact a moment later making her fall from the roof of the factory."I don?t have much time." is what the anbu guy says before jumping down from his spot followed by the three clones that successfully countered the initiative of the female ninja. 

"Ara, this is getting more and more interesting" she said while standing up as if nothing had actually happened. "Dude, it was enough with this wench. What could you lot want, my friends?"Akaya asks and turns around to see a small squad of three soldiers from Fuzen, weren?t they busy enough with their pathetic efforts at protecting their village? Why should they come and mess with him and his current opponent."You are quite perceptive huh? Tot hink you would dodge the knife."

"I told you it was easy, your clones stink. And it was your fault for believing that only two clones attacked you. where the heck am I supposed to get kitchen knives in a furniture factory?"is what he said as his legs began to dash foward towards the Fuzen shinobi, immediately she caught up with him as the two of them clashed with the trio. Dodging a double, and in his eyes clumsily performed lariat, the jinchuuriki ducks and  whipes them with a ground level round kick only forthe woman to slice their throats before landing behind them and placing her hands on the ground what caused many spears of rock to rise, thrusting though the bodies of the squad and forcing Akaya to jump back dodging the attack that was also aimed at him.  It was a senseless encounter, one where a trio of fools just went to lose their lives in exchange of nothing."You are the sly backstabbing type, huh?"he said and then looked up at the roof frowning. The scent of blood was in the air again, and it was different from the blood of those guys they just killed.

"Didn?t you bite your tongue? Sweetie-"she said referring to the kunai a meter in fron of her as her cheek bleed.

"Those useless idiots...they sure died fast. That?s why i didn?t want a bunch of genin in my way."

Rising her head as well, she manages to see the same thing as Akaya. A tall man with light blond hair and violet colored eyes was looking at them calmly.*"C-captain..."*one of the trio said that as a little smirk appeared in his face. With that man there, at least he should be saved, right? Shamefully things aren?t always as one thinks they are. A moment after that, a big pressure caused the guy to scream in pain before his skull would blow up. How? easy, the captain of the squad just jumped and squashed hi head with his foot when landing. 

"You shits don?t even deserve to be called shinobi."


For a moment Akaya wanted to curse his life. why did he always attract the creepiest people?


----------



## Kei (Sep 14, 2014)

​_Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
The Whispers of the Heart
Kei Sili and Kyo Minami
​_
Kyo knew what he had done and there was no way that he could take those words back. They were laid out on the floor and no sorry in the world could fix that.  He wanted to turn around and run off to where his family was, but he felt compelled to see the damage he did. Kyo almost felt like a child who did something bad and just had to take a step back and see how much shit he was actually in.  

Kei hid her hands in her face and instantly Kyo knew that he had hurt her. He, who swore to be her friend, was the same person that was putting her through this pain. Even though the village was being destroyed, he went and made it worse.  He heard her sniffle and her shoulders shake, he had really did it. He really became a monster?

?Kei?? He called out to her and her head shot up like a bullet, she marched over to him, and Kyo tensed up and closed his eyes as he prepared his cheek. However, nothing came, but what he felt wasn?t the stinging sensation of a hand hitting his cheek, but a smooth feeling.  He opened his eyes and Kei smiled at him, she had cupped his face, and even though he said all those things to her. She was smiling?.

Kei smile was warm, almost opening as she slightly whispered, ?I know?.? 

Those words were simple but he knew what she meant, ?I know it all?.I am weak, weaker than Edie, than you, and probably most of the other rookies.?  Kei smiled weakly, ?No matter how strong I get, I will always be five steps behind, and it hurts a lot to know that. ?

?But I know?.There isn?t anything you said that I already don?t know.?​
?I get scared easily, and I don?t think too highly of myself.? Kei?s amber eyes seemed almost like a pool of gold as she talked, ?I hate to bother others, so I chose to be alone most of the time, because I don?t want to be a burden.  So I end up hating the people around me?My family?.Even you, Kyo?.I hate you for being strong?.I hate it so much?.?


She slowly removed her hands from his face and gently placed it on his shoulder as she gripped his shirt. 

?I?m growing into a horrible woman, who shoulders other people?s burdens but refuse to let anyone know about hers. And so I grow to hate and become selfish?..I?m an ugly person?.And I hate myself?.Because I am weak?.?​
He didn?t know what to say. Was there anything he could say? As the world began to fall apart all around them, Kyo attention couldn?t be helped about the girl who was crumbling in front of him. Gripping his shirt as if she was using him as a pillar of strength?.What could he do?

She looked up at him, ?And so please?.please Kyo?Listen to my selfish request and come to the shelters with me.?

?Kei?.I?.?​
?Just like you don?t want me to go into battle with you?I doubt your mother would want that?? Kei finally let him go and for a minute she looked really mature. The way she looked up to the sky, the way she had turned away, it was like a completely different Kei. ?I bet she is fighting hard to protect this village and you?.?

She turned to him and handed him her hand, ?Do you know what is the most selfish thing in the world is?? She asked him?

_?It?s love?.?​_
Kyo looked away from her, ?Why are you doing this? Why are you trying so hard?.??

?Because I?m a selfish weak woman?.But also because?.Someone called me their best friend!?​


----------



## Kei (Sep 14, 2014)

_
The God Bound By Rules
Lady Durga
The Sea of Time and Space









​_

In a place where the sky meets the sea, a woman with long white hair and a long white dress overlooked the scene of Fuzenkagure destruction in a white cauldron.  Behind her a tall tree shaded her from the bright sun, the white leaves fell down as the woman leaned to expect the cauldron further. Kyo and Kei made it safely back to the shelters before splitting up. Kyo reunited with part of his family and Kei did hers, but that wasn?t what interested the woman in white. She smiled slyly as Kei had separated herself from the group, far, far away where prying eyes could see and cried her little heart out.

The pain that she was going through was her own selfish heart wanting to be there for someone else.  She couldn?t really blame anyone but herself for the pain she felt. The woman in white smiled as she cocked her head to the side, before a man had appeared before her and got on one of his knees.

*?Lady Durga?.? *His voice was filled with concern, *?I could have gone to that world if you needed to contact her so badly. I would have happily done it?.?*

The woman known as Durga smiled as she ran her fingers through the man?s bright blue hair, almost the same way a person would greet a pet. 

?That would have been great if you didn?t do what you did Azrael.? Lady Durga laughed gently as the man below her winced in pain of his previous actions, ?But no worries, I think it was for the better that I had greeted her.?

*?Milady?.?*

He took her hand and kissed it gently, *?You put yourself in harm?s way, interfering like that?.I, as your servant, couldn?t stand to see you do that.?*

The woman took back her hand and laughed, ?Were you jealous Azrael?? 

*?Yes milady?.?*

?A man with no shame?I?ve grew to love that about you...?

*?Milady?I am honored?.?*​
Lady Durga stood from her chair and spread her arms taking in the sun. It felt like the spring sun but the air felt like crisp fall. The woman felt a nice breeze pass through her hair, and she smiled. Azrael stood up tall to watch his master stretch in the sun. A bright smile dominated her face as she spun around. She was graceful in all her actions, even doing simple things such as that.

?Azrael?.Do you love me?? She asked him as she watched the clouds roll by

*?With my whole body and soul milady.?* He answered quickly and simply

Lady Durga turned to him and placed her hands behind her back , ?Do you know what is the most selfish thing in the world is??

*?No?.What is milday??*

The woman twirled around again and smiled down at the floor, before giving a grin that would send a shiver down any normal human man spine. She placed her finger to her lips and she placed a firm hand down on her belly?.

_?It?s love~?_​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 14, 2014)

Ran Liquid Time part 9

With new guitar in hand, Ran began to strum and play a bit; it wasn?t a bad guitar, as expected from his dads shop.  ?The air moves the leaves with such grace~ like my heart longs to caress your face~ The water comforts the fish as they swim~ Like my soul longs to fulfill your every wish and whim~ When the sun comes up~ And the Darkness Fades~ It?s my hand you?ll hold~ My heart you?ll take~ For this life is one~ One made for you~ In the end~ You are my truest friend~? The guitar hummed and strummed, Ran continued to play. 

?N?nah?? He chuckled a bit, putting it down, ?Nah it needs more work??  Ran let out nervous laugh and put the guitar down, ?Lots more work? it?s? it ain?t anywhere near perfect??  Ran coughed a bit, ?I? glad Jin ain?t here.?  Ran let out a bit of a sigh, ?One day?.? He nodded to himself and made his way out of the house, ?I guess, I should go ahead and look around town.? Ran stretched and made way through the village. ?Let?s go see what life holds for me today~?


----------



## Chronos (Sep 14, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l Invasion Arc l Resolute Hearts: Ends Meet*












​
As their hands flurried into a sway of ballistic movement, their intent flourished the battle ground which, engulfed in destruction and blood, glorified their evoking sensation of blood lust. The color of amber sparked at the collision of their steel. With sounds of clashing resonating across with the mixture of screams and explosions, the feet of the two gracefully leaped through the earth's surface with enough flair and precision to have been mistaken by a natural dance. Within all it had exuded an abundance of beauty and radiance, among potent exposure of resolution crossing their malignant expressions towards the other. Evident had been the struggle of the boy's who's eyes ranged from a powerful, yet gradient blue... To a potent, strongly colored crimson red. 

Had he not have done what seemed to only happened merely seconds ago, would his composure towards this situation been entirely different. Veiling the pain through the ecstasy of battle. His minds blinded by very set anger produced by countless amounts of failure's. The struggle that continuously brewed within the bellows of his soul, brought Rosuto's blood to seethe. The vision of the begging, of where all commenced had approached him in times of dire strain and agony. His mind, his soul, the very essence of his existence called out for satisfaction. For the blood of the woman whom brought this torment among him. 

And with it it came that the man whom aided set action came along and stood aside as he witnessed his ally fall under circumstances she herself couldn't handle properly. Witnessing her struggle on a force equal to hers, blades flashing a radiant stream of light with each decisive movement, forced into a clash, stumbling, trampling on the thought the other would die. Teeth bared the mark of their potential in wanting the other to die, as they clenched with the adrenaline of their fights.

A final clash before the other pushed closer, shoulders meeting, eyes locked in the grandeur of anger. As their bodied exuded the strength they have acquired through the rigorous years of training, her body soon engulfed in the particles which separate had formed behind him, and swung the blade once more, turning to the ushered swept of his feet was his arm swung at and upper arc, parrying the upcoming steel. As she witnessed the eyes of which set boy gained, without much problem, had his feet kicked and blade reached to stab itself on her stomach, as he pushed it ever deep, her mouth expelled the blood that fulled her lungs and stomach, with a pull had the blood now began to gush out to the earth beneath their heel. 

Eyes masking the reality. Masking the joy he felt at the death of set target. Rentarou, whom stood partially several meters had eyes darting toward the distance, which soon entailed that he had not expected her to lose. Her life ending, as her blade dropped from her grip and her hand met the cleave of her stomach. The strength of her feet lost, brought to her knees, she couldn't usher a word as she felt light-headed. Hand brought to her sight, struggling with the trembling, her eyes slowly moving upwards towards the man whom did this. 

As her eyes began to well up into tears, he hand extended towards him, grasping his hand, her eyes had seen true terror. In hopes that he could help, had only the silhouette of his mien all she could capture. The vision began to blur out, her voice unable to exude under struggle and lack of air gasping from her now, blood fulled lungs. Her eyes radiated that sense of misery, something even Rosuto had felt through all the blinding rage, and soon as the first tear began to cross her eyes, he noted what a fool he's been.

That all life had been equal. And even the most insane had hearts, with not so much a beg, the pity he had felt soon engulfed him and with the drop of her body, had he first experience doubt. Turning his gaze away before she dropped, the bloodied dual-edge knife grasped in his hand. Turning his gaze towards Rentarou. 

A piercing glare. 

He was tired of doing this over and over again.

Tired of countless lives being lost because of people like him, people like Rosuto. 

"Just go." 

"You've not seen the last of me ROSUTO IVERY!!"

As the man turned and ran, he lowered his gaze towards the woman who had fallen because of him. Eye opened as the fear still portrayed from her eyes, soulless, tear crossing her cheeks. Damn it... He brought himself to his knees, and gently closed her eyes. Placed both hands on her chest and walked towards the nearest shop, from there to tore a piece of cloth and brought it up towards the girl. Covering her corpse as he place his hand on his head, lowering her face and offering his respects. 

"I think... your friends was crying for you. So don't worry. You weren't alone in the world. But... Now he is..." 

He stood and continued down the path of no return.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 14, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Liquid Time - Speed Training​
?SHINOHARA YUUKO!?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tora



It had been a fairly quiet, normal day at the Shinohara family restaurant and it was just the kind of day Yuuko enjoyed the most, the kind where she could relax and maybe get released from her chores early so she could go practice her aim with Shuriken. Practicing with her Shuriken was one of Yuuko?s favorite past times?ah, no, it was important training, not a hobby.

So when Tora-sensei kicked the door of the small restaurant open calling out to Yuuko in the loudest way possible, the young girl did what any other Genin would do if faced with their precious teacher from the academy times?she jumped out the window and ran away as fast as she could. Not before hearing an ?Atta girl? comment behind her. Damn. Yuuko really needed to start thinking before leaping, next time she should just play dead and hope to be left alone.

Now, if there was one thing the black haired girl took pride in it was her speed. Probably because she?d dart running at the slightest scent of trouble but Yuuko had always been light on her feet. She could easily outrun any of the bullies in Kumo without breaking a sweat. Not Tora-sensei though, the woman was a hurricane. When Yuuko graduated from the academy, she had hoped that it meant she was finally stronger (or at least strong enough to avoid her) than the woman but Yuuko quickly found herself, along with her hopes, literally crushed onto the ground by her sensei?s butt.

?Tora-sensei,? Yuuko mumbled as best as she could. A girl can?t really speak clearly when her mouth?s covered in dirt. ?It?s?uhh?nice to see you.?

?Yuuko-chan, you know?? Her sensei began with a pouty voice, putting a hand on Yuuko?s head to not-so-gently rub it against the dirt even more. ?Sensei?s been real lonely since Yuuko-chan left. Sensei had you to bull-ah! I mean play with for six whole years and now?now sensei has a new class and no one?s as dim witted or as slow as Yuuko-chan so Sensei is bore-ah! Lonely.?

Roughly, Tora-sensei grabbed her by the back of her shirt and dragged Yuuko up along with her, circling an arm around her shoulders and giving her a dangerously mischievous grin. ?What do you say we go play? Just like the old times. You. Me. The training grounds.?

?Sensei, I would like to but-?

?You givin? me lip Shinohara??

?No, ma?am!?

?Good,? Tora-sensei spat out, giving Yuuko a not so light squeeze around the girl?s neck. For a quarter of a second, Yuuko could swear she saw disappointment flash in her Sensei?s eyes but she couldn?t really be sure. ?Let?s be off then. We can warm up by racing all the way there.?

Yuuko took a moment to breathe out a long, depressed sigh after her Sensei poofed. There was no way could get away from this so she might as well just go ahead and comply.

?Slowpoke, it?s obvious you need work on your running skills,? was her greeting once she finished her light jog to the empty looking training grounds. Tora-sensei closed down the space between them and grabbed Yuuko?s face in one hand to have a close look at it. ?You still have the soft, round look of a kid who?s yet to spill blood,? she said, pulling on the girl?s skin. ?Given how much of a coward you are, I don?t understand why you?re still as slow as you are.?

Don?t answer that Yuuko. Any answer to that will lead to Tora-sensei wiping the floor with your fragile body. 

Letting go of her face, Tora-sensei kicked a bicycle standing nearby, a small carriage attached to it by a short length chain. Sitting on the carriage were at least thirty carton packages that curiously had the Shinohara?s Family Restaurant symbol imprinted on them. ?You see, Yuuko-chan, I was speaking with your mom the other day and we were talking about how you?re a good for noth-ah! A child that appears to have no real goal in mind.? 

Leave it to Yuuko?s mama to be behind Tora-sensei?s sudden interest in the girl. Sometimes she didn?t really understand if her mama really wanted her out of the Shinobi life or not.

?So we thought up this plan that would benefit the both of us,? the woman kept going as she removed weights that were hiding behind the pile of boxes. ?You are to go through the entire village and deliver all of these meals while they?re still warm with these,? Sensei nodded at the weights, ?attached to your wrists and ankles.?

Tora-sensei lost no time in attaching the weights to Yuuko, patting the bicycle?s seat when she was done. Resigned Yuuko got on the bike as her Sensei jumped onto the small carriage, probably doubling the weight. ?What does Sensei get from this??

?Oh?? Tora-sensei sighed, crossing her arms behind her head. ?A free tour throughout the entire village. And if you deliver a single cold meal I get to beat the crap out of-ah! Discipline you.?

Yuuko didn?t have to hear it twice. She started to pedal and did it as fast as she could. Sensei would bark addresses for the girl to visit and she seemed to enjoy making the girl move from one corner of the village to the other. An hour went by and Yuuko was able to get in rhythm. Pedal, pedal pedal. Get out to give the food and receive the payment. Pedal, pedal, pedal. Right foot, left foot. Left foot, right foot. And she was doing a good job, every box until now had been delivered warm and there were only three boxes left.

But it wasn?t an easy job. Yuuko?s breathing was shallow and quick, her back, for some reason, was giving her hell and her legs?her legs seemed to weight triple of what they normally did. Those weights attached to the ankles didn?t help a single bit. Truth be told, Yuuko couldn?t really understand how this workout was going to help her move faster. She was just pushing her body to the breaking point.

Not to mention it was incredibly embarrassing to deliver the food with her shirt damped in sweat and her hair stuck to her face. Yuuko was positively sure most of the clients she had just served wouldn?t be coming back to the restaurant so soon or at least placing an order.

But the girl couldn?t really stop to question her training; Tora-sensei had been the one to push her into being able to graduate in the first place. And Yuuko didn?t think the threat of receiving a beating if she didn?t deliver the last meal warm was a bluff. 

?Move those legs, Shinohara!? Tora-sensei shouted, pushing a foot against Yuuko?s back to make the point. ?You think the enemy will wait for you to fucking move? You think they won?t hesitate to kill you just because of those chubby cheeks??

?N-no Sensei!?

?Then MOVE!?

And Yuuko would try to speed up a little, only to have to slow down a couple of minutes later to catch her breath. The girl wouldn?t dare to actually stop, she didn?t even want to imagine the consequences of doing so. 

Thus, she kept pedaling, huffing and puffing like a dog and sweating rivers until she reached the last address. The house looked slightly familiar to the girl but her eyes were hazy with exhaustion and she couldn?t actually tell. Yuuko almost crashed on the floor when she got off her bicycle but managed to keep standing after taking a deep breath. Only to actually fall down when Tora-sensei hit a palm against sweaty back. ?Man, that was a good ride and I got free food out of it!?

??Sensei??

?Don?t worry, Yuuko-chan. I know you can get yourself home with no trouble.?

?Sensei, at least let me use the shower??

?See those clouds, Yuuko-chan? Mmmm?nothing like a good natural shower provided by the heavens.?

?Sensei!?

?That was a good workout! Don?t you feel yourself a lot quicker and lighter on your feet than before? I sure think you are!?

Yuuko was going to answer that! She was! This was just too much! Even she couldn?t- With her face on the ground she heard rather than saw the door shut. ?TORA-SENSEI!?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Speed Training
Need For Speed*



*KUCHIYOSE NO JUTSU*

*POOF
*
Smoke billowed with the paper as the point of origin. To Zell's chagrin it was not one monster that lay before him but two. He couldn't really describe what they were exactly; he had never seen such creatures with long necks and roman noses. They didn't look too bestial or rabid in fact they had a somewhat reflective coating over it that was more reminiscent of a sleek modern day fighter jet. Even the down wings on both of the summonings seemed like some kind of fiberglass material, but there was a distinctive element to both beings. Firstly there was a slight deviation in shape and secondly the color scheme on their bottom halves were different, one being red and the other being blue. Both creatures floated about before taking to zipping and darting about, before making way towards Tenshi and toppling her over. They were very affectionate toward their summoner, nuzzling their faces into her collarbone as she petted them returning their love. For a moment Zell felt relieved, he thought she would call out some giant 12 headed demon tiger dog thing that would gravely injure or kill him. These two though, they seemed to be very amicable and good-natured. 

“Are you going to introduce me to your friends or am I only good enough to get dive-bombed for training?” Zell couldn’t suppress the sheepish grin his lips had coalesced into. It wasn’t that Tenshi was this super hardened kunoichi but she had a tendency to nag and be very motherly so seeing her with her proverbial hair down was rare. 

“The blue and grey one is Latios while the red and white one is Latias. They’ve been my partners since I was a little girl and they’re going to help me whip you into shape.” She pushed the bird-like draconic creatures away from her and pointed at Zell. There were no words exchanged between them, not so much as a grunt, only a nod of acknowledgement. The pleasantries had been exchanged so now it was time for business.

"What exactly am I suppose to do though? Fight them?"

"Something like that. We're going to play a little game. Rule number one, no gates." This was a given considering the fact that this training was meant to lessen Zell's reliance on that particular ability. But this was only rule number one implying that Tenshi had more sanctions she wanted to put into place...

"Secondly you can use whatever methods you'd like except for the gates of course. The real meat of this challenge is simple, Zellous. Well you see Latios is a boy and Latias is the girl." Zell just scratched the back of his head trying to see where Tenshi was going with this. He wasn't even really sure how she could tell their genders apart since they were identical except for the colors and those colors weren't too gender associative. "The funny thing about Latias is that she is very protective of Latios. She's much more territorial than he is, not that he doesn't have a mean streak of his own. So for this challenge you have to hit Latios once without getting hit more than three times."

It didn't seem that difficult, they were no doubt fast considering the way they flew around when they were first summoned. There had to be a bigger catch or something, it was never that easy with Tenshi.

"What happens if she hits me more than three times?"

"You won't be allowed to clean Jericho's apartment for a week. And I get to make you do whatever I want."

Zell felt the knot of dread start to form in his belly. It wasn't that she got to make him do whatever she wanted, he already did whatever Tenshi told him to do out of fear. Jericho was one of the messiest most disgusting people he knew though, a week without cleaning and he'd have a few different cockroach roommates. 

"If that's the challenge then I'm going to apologize ahead of time. I don't like the idea of having to lay hands on you guys, but I can't allow that kind of hell to surface..."

As soon as the words left his lips, Zell was off, flitting out of sight and toward Latios.​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 14, 2014)

Ran Liquid Time Part 10

Ran headed out to the village, trying to find something for himself to do. There really wasn?t much out there though, well not that a musician like him found overly entertaining? except for maybe? ?Fufufufu? I wonder?? Ran rushed off, leaping through the village looking for something, or rather someone?  Making his way towards the women?s bath, ?Henge~? Ran turned into a female version of himself, then entering into the woman?s bath. ?Hehehe, this plan should work out just fine? just fine.? 

The young, woman, now made her way through the female side of the bath, getting into a towel and enjoying the waters. "Aaah~ Women~ Surrounded by the mounds of heaven and the bridges sprout up from the earth to reach them~" Ran smirked a bit, there was a lot of women here, a lot of nakedness and a lot of uncomfortable talks about issues he didn't care to know about. "Hmm she doesn't seem to be here..." Ran let out a sigh and stood up, putting the towel back around him. 

"Whoa~ You got some big ones~!" One of the girls from his graduating class came up from behind squeezing the fake Ran's breasts and popping the henge. "Ah... uhm... Lookie there.... my curse has been lifted! Oh thank you! Thank you!" Ran chuckled and dashed out of the bath, a flurry of washtubs and rocks flying his way. "Waaaaaah~~~~"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 14, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Invasion of Fuzenkagure 

_And It All Comes Down II_

----------​
Rei stares down her opponents, glancing at Taneda and Makoto from eye to eye. "Children these days seem quite overconfident in their reach," she comments idly.

Taneda canted his head a moment, and then looked to Makoto. "We suspect she doesn't realize our actions stem from necessity, rather than hubris...at any rate, we will take point, Makoto-san," Taneda states, and then quickly begins making hand seals. "Ninpou, Sep-" And then that's when it hit. A surging pain that shot up his arm, heralded by the bandages literally being ripped apart. A wild growth of wood burst forth as Taneda's eyes widened, the genin utterly unable to do anything to stop it. It shot forward and veered off to the side, nowhere close to Rei's position, and proceeded to slam into an automobile parked on the street. Taneda breathed heavily as he slowly dislodged his arm from the growth, pushing his spectacles up as he gave a dismissive sniff.

"How...vexing." Then he started to make lemonade with lemons. "Makoto-san!" he instructed, as he began to work with what he'd just done.

"Osu!" Makoto gives a salute.

Rei reached inside her pouch, not eager to see the two genin begin their attack; she was never one for a fair fight, nor was she particularly predisposed to flaunting. She left that to her partners. Swinging her hand up through the air in a wide arc, she sent a flurry of shuriken in the direction of the growth, a kunai following closely behind a few of them.

With a clang, the kunai drove itself into one of the shuriken, diverting it from it's course and sending two of them towards Taneda. The Iwagakure kunoichi formed a handseal... and the projectiles exploded.

"Shi-" 

BOOM!

A thick cloud of smoke blanketed Taneda's position as the attack connected, and from there a sound not so different than the melting of iron could be heard. He didn't know where the notion was from, as his memories of the battle he'd fought previously had somehow just...evaporated. It was confusing, and at the same time alarming, not to be able to call on your own memories. But for some reason he couldn't. And even despite that, he felt something in the wake of that battle. Inadequecy, one might say. A feeling as if...he'd been too weak. He had not even an inkling of what'd transpired, but it'd left a bad taste in his mouth regardless. The impression of the contest of wills he'd been thrown into was simply that great. And he wouldn't let that stop him now.

"How...vexing," Taneda called from the dust as it settled, showing him unscathed. Tenebrae loomed behind him, slowly reforming after the force of being blown apart by the woman's assault. A huge purple bruise was forming on the parts of his body corresponding to the areas the shadow automaton had been hit, but he was still functioning. "We aren't...weak. But it seems your jutsu has a very interesting property. We cannot shift two different formulas with out Seppa technique, but you seem to be able to do just that when you cause these objects to explode...spontaneously. But if making them inert would be able to dial back the effects of your assault...we might be the perfect opponent for you. Or the worst, depending on perspective."

Then he flicked his fingers, and chakra threads flew forth, attaching to the results of his quick thinking. Two massive hands the size of a small car, composed of magma. He imbued them as he shot chakra through the threads, controlling with with a mix of predetermined pathing and ad hoc maneuvering through his threads. "We won't let anyone else call us 'weak' however. Let's see how this goes." Then the hands shot forward to capture Rei.

Through the smoke, Makoto burst through, the sound of his rapid footsteps raining in the slums. Taking a great leap into the air, the taijutsu master gave a spin, before thrusting a leg in the direction of Rei's head. "Taneda-san! Less talking, more attacking, please!" he shouted.

Rei swerved out of the way of Makoto's kick, then reached a hand out to grab him by the ankle. "You should be careful about using such big attacks with a team mate around, boy," she stated, then twisted her shoulder, launching Makoto straight towards one of the magma hands.

At the same time, she clicked the heel of her shoes against the ground. The earth gave a rumble, then began to rip apart as a shockwave swam through it, heading towards Taneda.

"...!"

He flicked his wrist violently as the hand flew out of the way, and then did something odd...waited for the shockwave. "Almost..."

There was another boom as it struck, and using his light weight form, Taneda shot forward, his shadow taking the brunt of the explosion as another bruise formed along his side. He pulled the hands in close, the two mirroring his own stance as he shot towards Rei. His shadow loomed behind him in a mock boxing stance as well, and then as all 3 synched up, his own punch came in from the right, as well as the magma sweeping forward, and his shadow stretching over his shoulder and lashing out as well.

The Explosive Corp gave a dark grimace, as she pulled out another kunai. "Genin these days..." she muttered, before she tossed it into the magma. With a handseal, the kunai exploded, the metal breaking apart into shards and then... the shards continued to explode until they formed a small wall of fire and smoke to keep back the synchronized attack.

Rei exhaled, wiping away a bead of sweat from her head from the heat. "Now where's the other one..." she frowned, her head rotating around.

"Right here! Konoha SENPU!" Makoto roared, coming in from the flank, delivering a powerful kick to the side of the head which sent her ragdolling through the air and into a building.

Taneda blinked as Makoto's attack connected, and then darted over to his ally, motioning him closer. "Here, I'll heal what wounds you've incurred," he states, keeping an eye out for her. "What do you think will be her next move?"

Makoto's shoulders relaxed as Taneda healed him. "I'm not sure... the oba-chan doesn't seem like the type to play around, though." His eyes peered at the building he kicked her towards, then widened. "Taneda-san. She's gone."

"...what?" Taneda's hands instantly began to flex inwardly, brought up in a defensive position as the hands looming about him took up the same gesture. "That is rather...vexing."


----------



## Kenju (Sep 14, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Blackened By The Absolute White]
-Mission(LT): Kill The Traitor (Act 23)-

Riokou shot forth like lightining, and at that same time, she felt a painful surge of lightining was tearing against her chest as she battled against the exhausting trying to weigh her down. Yet Riokou couldn't let such a thing keep her from taking down a foe that must be stopped at all costs

Veronika

Just seeing her fast brough a brutal anger even from someone like Riokou as she removed a kunai for each of her hands. The wise move would be to wait and see would her opponent would do while regaining her own energy that had been spent up on the last fight. However, her feelings for  honor had won over and so that normally cool girl ran with all her might before Veronika could get a chance to think enough for a proper attack.

Yet, for Veronika, coming up with a ''proper attack'', was on necessary when one was troubled with what she had to attack. Since this was not the case, the knight grabbed the hilt of the sword by her side and removed it while striking in the same motion. It was similar to how the samurai of long ago would use the technique to strike at Lightning speed. However, because it was not a crescent katana that had the shape for such a technique, it came out in an ugly manner.

However, she still swung her blade, even while he foe was so many feet away from striking position. Even then...even then.....

Riokou's arm was dispatched from her body and flew into the air. It was all too simple, the cut was so easy and clean that it was like butter. It was so astounding that it took Riokou to take her focus from that and realize the pain coming from it
*
"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*

Such a nooise brought a sickening smile to Veronika's red lips. 

"Hahaha!!! What's this, this proud little girl that was so tough a moment ago went to a screaming little baby! You a knight!? Don't make me laugh!"

She gave a harsh mocking tone that rained down on Riokou's head while clinging to the large gaping wound that was making a crimson mess.

While still within the whirlpool of pain and hysteria, the green-haired shinobi just barely managed to raise her head and gawk at the weapon held in Veronika's hand

"Imperial Code #77 - Byakuken The All-Killing White Blade"

It was just as that vile woman said, from Riokou's eyes it was a white western blade with a beautiful yet grotesque design that had what seemed to be veins around the base of it, but more importantly there was something else that stood out amongst that beautiful chaotic madness. 

An eye, a single white eye was  attached- no imbedded as the the front of the swords guard. 

"That's right, though you may not be from the resident village, you know about this all-too famous object don't you?"

She knew it, anyone that had common sense within the shinobi world knew what that eye was

"....The Hyuuga clan's bloodline eye ability.....the Byakugan!!"​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 14, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 8

Sound Village, Otogakure​
Chika chuckles, ?Aye, Hyuugas are bastards sometimes.? soon after though, Ran left to get something, ?I'll jus stay here then, wha ever.? she pulls out her new sword and begins swinging it around, armor shining in the light, she stops after about ten minutes, sitting down and resting for a moment.  Her eyes look in the direction the other shinobi left in.  She whistles a quiet song, after a few minutes her eyes narrow, ?I think someone knows we're here.? she stands once more, pacing, waiting the next fifteen minutes, sword held at her side.  Seeing Ran appear again, she re-sheathes her sword.

?Sorry! Needed to pick this thing up~? Ran waved a scroll as he came dashing towards her. "Alright! Let's keep goin then!" Ran laughed and took Chika's hand again, "I wont let go this time, promise." 

?Good.? the kunoichi quiets for a minute, then looks at Ran with a lowered, very serious voice, ?I don't know what, but something knows we're around.  Feel like we're being watched at every moment.? she keeps her left hand in Ran's but sets her right one on the sword on her hip.


----------



## Laix (Sep 14, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE FUZENGAKURE INVASION
*PART 4*
_____________________










His hands tightened around her throat as a warm sensation began to surround her neck. It was emitting from his hands which were beginning to turn a sore red. She clawed and gripped at his arm, trying to break free from his grip but it was no use. His arm was like steel being held over an open fire, completely unmovable and swiftly rising in temperature. 
 
  "_*Katon no Shōkyaku!*_"
 
"Miss Edie!!"
​ 
The sound of flesh being turned to crisp under a naked flame brought silence to the surrounding invasion for Katsuyu. Flickers of red and orange, then the twisted grin of wicked confidence from Sairi. Katon no Shōkyaku was a truly horrifying yet simple technique.
 
It was _incineration_.
 
Edie was completely unrecognizable. Katsuyu could barely make out her master, only seeing a black silhouette fading underneath the burning flames. The great slug felt completely powerless. She was not a water user and had no means of extinguishing the flames nor could she heal Edie due to her summoner's lack of a white seal. 
 
Besides hoping the girl pulls through with the assistance of her regenerative abilities, Katsuyu could only try to keep him busy until she recovered.
 
Sairi twisted his glare to the slug, looking down at her with his right hand coated in fire. "Now there's only you left... You slimy _cretin_." The scorching flames in his hand turned into a ball of stone which then morphed into a spear firmly held in his grip. Katsuyu may be a slug but she was a powerful, wise slug older than the very village currently being invaded. She knew Sairi was over-confident and naive with his abilities, assuming that the earth spear would finish her off. He presumed she won't avoid it in time due to her slow speed and large body. 
 
That cockiness was going to cost him.
 
"Harming my perfect creation... The pillar that holds that woman is barely intact thanks to you. One more dose of your nasty green spit and it would've been completely destroyed."
 
Katsuyu remained defiant, ignoring his light monologue. "I won't forgive you for what you did to Edie-sama!"
 
"Hmph!" Sairi shrugged off her threats. "Almost cliche." With the stone spear in hand, he skipped a few steps back before assuming the stance of a professional javelin thrower with his left arm stretched out straight and his right pulled back. Narrowing his eyes, Sairi confirmed his mark with a smirk on his face. 
 
The boy then sprung forward, thrusting his arm forward and releasing the spear. It traveled straight towards Katsuyu who made no attempt to move, staying completely still in a stance of defiance. Just a little big longer, a few more seconds until...!
 
 "Tch..."​ 
All eyes turned to the mutterings of a certain blonde presumed dead. She brushed the charred, flaky skin off her arms to reveal the perfectly healthy Caucasian complexion beneath. Despite being incinerated alive and left for dead, Edie appeared perfectly fine with the exception of her clothes which had completely disappeared. Instead of a navy blue kimono decorated with pink floral designs there was only the faint remains of cotton clinging to her skin.

Everything else had been completely torched, leaving the girl only covered by her fishnet shorts and black bra which was mostly intact.

Katsuyu was relieved to see her summoner had pulled through, watching to see the girl's next move.

"Impossible!" 

Sairi stared at the blonde, his eyes bulging out their sockets. "How did you survive my _Katon no Shōkyaku_!? What kind of super-human medical ninjutsu is this?"

Edie scoffed as her bangs overshadowed her face. "Medical ninjutsu? Idiot. This isn't medical ninjutsu..." A flicker of black was all that was seen as the heiress with mysterious healing capabilities vanished into the air using a burst of chakra to her feet to propel herself into the sky. Pockets of air spiraled around her body as Edie positioned herself over Sairi, puncturing her thumb with her tooth to draw blood for the summoning technique.

Now just over a hundred feet above him, she extended her open palm down as if pressed against an invisible surface. But with Katsuyu already summoned, why was she performing the technique again?

Simple. She wasn't summoning another Katsuyu from the Shikkotsu Forest. No, Edie was simply taking advantage of the space-time ninjutsu to move the great slug around the field.

"Kuchiyose no Jutsu!"
​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 14, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 9

Sound Village, Otogakure​
?Good.? the kunoichi quiets for a minute, then looks at Ran with a lowered, very serious voice, ?I don't know what, but something knows we're around.  Feel like we're being watched at every moment.? she keeps her left hand in Ran's but sets her right one on the sword on her hip.[/QUOTE]

"Oh?" Ran blinked a little, "I think you're hearing things dear." Ran kissed Chika and turned back around, "Come on, We're safe im sure of it." Ran smiled as he put the scroll in his shirt. "And... thank you for not asking where i got the scroll from." Ran's voice had grown serious with those words, his accent completely gone. "Ah! That was grim! Haha!" His accent returned as he quickly laughed off the event. 

"Hey the good news is We're no more than a day away!" Ran smiled as he turned to look at Chika, "And i packed us somethin special~" He gave her a wink. "Round dinner." Ran thought, "Round dinner we'll be just five miles outside a Treble Town. Then its a nights rest and on to Orchestra City." Ran's free hand fell to his pack. "But... we'll have a picnic before that..." 

Elsewhere in the woods-

"You think she saw?" "Nah." "You sure?" "Pretty sure." "How sure?" " Dunno was takin a leak." "Do that on your own time, we're doing a mission." "gotta pee when you gotta pee." "True... You have a point." "Good!" "Don't wipe it on my shirt..."​​
"The Magnet Brothers have never failed an assassination!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 15, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 10

Sound Village, Otogakure​
Chika smiles, “Sure you're right.  Somethin still isn't sittin with me, ya know?” she chuckles then listens to Ran's talking, “Love ta hear ya talk, Ran.  Ya have th most amazin voice 've ever heard.” she blushes lightly.  “But, tha sounds fun.  Just you and I, and no one ta judge us.  Very...romantic.” she rubs her thumb on the back of the shinobi's hand.  “Just as a warnin, I told yer Momma ya were doin fine.” she leans gently against him as she spoke, “I'm sure it won' be any trouble, I know if I had a kiddo, even if we go' inta a fight, I'd still be worried.” she clears her throat, “No' like ahm tellin ya ta go talk ta her.  Yer Momma's mental.” she laughs, a big grin on her face, slowly losing control of her accent,  “No' even kiddin, 'member the cat tha' she was determined hated 'er?” she laughs again, this time snorting as she inhaled, blushing lightly, “Ah 'ven 'member tha.  Was th' best party ever.”


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 15, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 11 (these have gotten messed up man.. we're just gonna keep increasing the number every post XD)

Sound Village, Otogakure​

Ran and Chika made their way through the sound country and were taking a minor break. ?Hmm, bout two more hours should be there.? Ran nodded, that means in two more hours, they would be having dinner with the special picnic he had made. ?Hehehe.? Ran had packed the dinner full of Chika?s favorite foods; this was going to score some major points in the brownie book. ?I am such a smart guy~ fufufuf~? Ran smirked to himself and sat down, giving himself sometime to enjoy this breather. ?Really is a nice day out.? 

Before the two could continue on their trip a voice shouts out, ?POSITIVE BOLT!? A burst of electricity shoots past the two sound ninja and Ran is quickly on his feet. ?The hell was that!?? Ran pulled out a Kunai and readied himself. ?You missed.? Another voice called out. ?Pfff. Just had to sneeze.? The first voice states, ?Take missions more serious.? The second voice sighs, ?Oi! We?ve never failed a mission!? ?Never failed one yet, with you there is room for error.? ?Error my ass! I got the big gorilla, you get the little rabbit!? ?Can you handle an ape?? ?I can handle Kami-sama himself! Bwahahaha!? ?You?ll get struck down by lightning one of these days.? ?Eh? Is that a threat?? ??I know where your brains went.? ?The hell you on about?? ?To me.? 

?Is? this a comedy act?? Ran blinked a little, ?Forgive me, my brother is a bit of a dunce.? ?The hell!? Don?t insult me to the enemy!? Ran looked around, the enemy had still yet to show themselves. ?Allow me to introduce myself and my brother.? Two blue haired men came walking from the bushes, dressed up in punk looking clothing with magnets and lightning bolts strewn about. ?I am Kotei, he is Bujoku.? Ran looked at Chika. ?The names make sense? the nice ones compliment, the rude ones insult.? "Lemme take back wha I said bout yer momma.  These two are mental; I don't care what their names are."

?Forgive me, but I had yet to finish.? Kotei cleared his throat. ?We are the assassins, Twin Bolt, We are here to kill you before you make it to your destination.? Kotei?s hand began to glow with electricity. ?Please, die quickly and quietly; If possible.?  Ran let out a sigh, ?Wellp, Glasses guy wants me dear, and retard wants you.? Ran cracked his knuckles and stepped forward. ?You want this? Ran spun the kunai around in his hand. ?Cause, I?ve got some issues to work out and honestly?? Ran?s eyes grew dark. ?I could use a testing dummy for my new jutsu.?


----------



## Kenju (Sep 15, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - At The Very Very Very Edge of the World]
-Mission(LT): Kill The Traitor (Act 2r)-

A wave of the wrist was done by Veronika, and along with it the deadly white blade in her grasp. 

Riokou flinched, a reaction that peaked the silver woman's interest, causing a slasher-like grin to spread across her mouth.

"But that's all you need to hear, there's no need to give explanation to a corpse"

With that in mind, Riokou immediately jumped to her feet wghileing on tightly to the blood gushing from her sliced off forearm. Riokou couldn't believe this, the battle had only began and she was already in a pitiful state like this.

But she did not recieve the given time to reflect on her own mistakes, as the weapon responsible for her punishment had descended yet again,

The All-Killing White Blade; Byakuken came down.

Despite there being a large gap of distance between the two opponents and the fact that the blade was nowhere near long enough to reach her current position, she still swung as if Riokou would be cut down.

The green-haired girl had not doubted that, afterall the grinding pain and the lifeless forarm in the dirt was proof of that.

Most likely, the blade was longer than it appeared to be, but Riokou did not have the time nor sanity to completely make sure of that. She could only follow the path of the arc that the sword came down from and make an accurate assumption of where it would land, which was easy especially for such an attack that didn't seem much effort put into it.

An obvious downward strike came from the invisible blade and as an obvious movement, Riokou leaped to the left with all the force she could in order to evade despite her form completely lacked.

What was left for that strike was the dirt , but,....there was  more

A loud destructive noise was heard from behind Riokou's ears, her eyes widened in shock of what she had just heard. Just how far had that attack reached? It was a fool move to turn her sights from such a deadly opponent, but,...but the urge to know the potential of such a devastating force won over.

And she saw it, miles and miles of chaos laid waste with the incredibly long and large cut in the ground. Had she not just watched what hat caused that attack, Riokou might have misunderstood that an earthquake had split a part of the earth apart.

But there was more than just that, the reach, 

No matter how far Riokou had looked she could not see where the end of the invisible weapon was. Numbers and numbers of forests had been destroyed from just that.

Riokou gulped and grabbed the torn up sleeve that formerly held her severed forearm. While she trembled in pain. she managed to to tie a knot around the open wound in order to prevent as much blood from coming out as possible.

Riokou knew....this would surely be a battle that would put her will to the test far more then her one with Sugiha.

And as if just knowing that, Veronika held the monsterous blade high yet again, equally high as the egotistical throne that she sat upon in her head. A vicious, smile that yearned to tear apart the body, will and honor of Riokou oozed like slime.

Without much further hesitation, a whirlwind of white slashes that Riokou could not see attacked from all sides.​​


----------



## XxTsukasa (Sep 15, 2014)

*Noine Kamui

Invasion of Fuzengakure 
Silent but Deadly  Part 2*​
"Run....Run....Run....Run....Run!" Noine could her herself screaming with each footstep, her legs extending as far as they would go every time they moved forward. The Iwa chuunin was hot on her tail, a look of disgust burning hot in his eyes. She continued to sprint away, turning street corners and running down alleys, trying to find somewhere that she could hide. She winced in pain, each step causing vibrations to run throughout her body, causing the splintered bones in her arm to slice through the flesh haphazardly. 

Noine ran through yet another alley, probably the 6th one she had passed through since leaving the contest area. She looked ahead of her, vision blurred as tears ran down her face, the pain beginning to become unbearable. Seeing an exit that went in a different direction from the rest of the alley, she turned, running out into one of the many marketplaces, now empty, that were falling apart in the streets. She could feel the blood flowing from her arm, and she knew that if she didn't stabilize the arm soon that she would bleed out. Searching around, she saw a stand that had been selling linens far down the street. 

Sticking close to the wall so as not to be seen by the chuunin who she knew would be looking for her, she inched closer to the stall, holding her injured arm close to her body. She sat behind the stall out of sight, and using her good arm, she grabbed a thin cloth off the counter. She cut the cloth into strips, and using her good arm and her mouth, she began to tie the strips around her arm, trying to restrict blood flow and the splintered bone protruding from her arm. She gasped in pain as she tighetened each piece of cloth, blood pouring from her wounds. 

Just as she tightened the last piece of cloth, she heard footsteps out in the street. Peering over the counter, she watched as the chuunin who had chased her earlier walked from stall to stall, toppling over the vendor's goods and tearing apart the stands in an attempt to find her. She knew he would reach her quickly, and closed her eyes, realizing that she may end up dead within minutes.

Silently, Noine listened, expecting the chuunin to approach her and kill her quickly, however he would not come. Confused, she opened one eye and peered out over the counter once more. With her good hand, Noine covered her mouth, beginning to choke, as she looked at the site before her. On the ground, laying in the middle of the road, was a little girl, no more than 8 years old. Above her was the chuunin who had given chase, one hand gripping the girl's hair, the other pointing a kunai at her throat. 

"Okay, bitch. I've had enough of your hide and seek games. I know you're injured, and I know you can't fight. So give yourself up and I'll spare this Fuzen girl. Otherwise, I'll kill her, and then I'll come and find you and kill you too." The chuunin snarled, his kunai poking into the girl's neck. Noine watched in horror as her blood began to flow, dripping down the little pink kimono that was dirtied heavily with the smoke and dust that had filled the village. 

Biting her lip, she drew a kunai out of the pouch on her hip and set it on the ground. She then inched her right arm up on her lap, and slowly made the hand signs necessary for her summoning jutsu, biting her left thumb when she was finished.

"Kuchiyose no Jutsu!"

Noine slammed her palm to the ground, the traditional seal pouring out around it, as several fuzzy bunny rabbits appeared around her. She picked up her kunai, and leaning toward her bunnies, she told them how they could help her get out of her predicament. Noine instructed the smaller bunnies to lead the girl away while she distracted the chuunin, and she asked the larger bunnies to help her out so that she could escape. She knew she was no match for a chuunin, even in perfect condition, so in her weakened state she would be lucky to survive this kind of stunt. However, she could not let a little girl die just to try and save her own skin. 

Standing up and jumping over the counter, Noine began to sprint toward the chuunin.

"Let her go!" She screamed, stopping when she was but 10 feet from the chuunin. She watched as he smirked, releasing the girl who collapsed to the ground. He took two steps forward and stopped, looking directly at Noine.

"So....you'll kill a genin if the Fuzen mercilessly, but you won't sacrifice a little girl to save your own hide? Either you're deranged, or you're just plain stupid." The chuunin snarled as he spoke, his kunai ready in his hand. 

Noine gave him a blank look. "K...killed...a genin? I did that? No, there's no way..." Noine sputtered, remembering the young boy sprawled on the ground in the cake contest area. Had that actually happened? She looked at her right hand which was still stained with blood, and began to wonder if maybe she had killed the boy. She looked down at the ground, expecting a kunai to come flying at her, but the chuunin just stood there. He seemed to be expecting her to speak, maybe to admit that he had killed the boy. 

Instead of responding, Noine glared up at the chuunin, chucking her kunai at him. The little girl lay behind him, crying silently. Noine knew that no matter what happened to her, she had to help the girl get away. Continuing to draw kunai from her pouch, Noine threw one after another at the chuunin, backing away each time as she led him away from the girl. When they had moved a good 50 feet down the road, Noine watched out of the corner of her eye as her bunny rabbits pulled and pushed on the little girl, helping her up and leading her away from the area. She smiled, realizing she had made the right choice. 

The chuunin watched as she smiled, enraged by it, and lunged toward her. Noine just stood still, half expecting his kunai to plunge into her chest. She closed her eyes, when suddenly she heard a loud thud. Opening her eyes, she saw the chuunin on the ground, her bunnies on top of him. They had pounced on him, knocking him off balance mid-lunge, and he had crashed into ground. 

Taking a deep breath, Noine sighed and began to run in the other direction. The chuunin kicked her bunnies off and gave chase once again, knocking over stalls as he passed. Noine continued to sprint until she was back in the main part of the village, where the battle was still waging. She jumped to the roof tops, hoping to out-run the chuunin, but he was too quick and was gaining on her. 

Just as Noine was about to land on yet another rooftop, a flash of light blinded her, and she lost her footing, falling and rolling down the rooftop to the ground below. She rose to her knee, pain shooting through her arm, and watched as flame and smoke rose above a nearby building. She tried to stand but could not get her body to move, and so she just knelt there, watching as the chuunin dropped down in front of her from the rooftop.

Crippled by the pain in her arm which she could no longer bear, Noine stayed stationary, unable to move. She prepared for the chuunin's attack, looking right at him, when suddenly a great stone spear came flying through, striking the chuunin in the side and knocking him into a nearby building. Noine whirled around, looking in the direction of the spear, and gasped at what she saw. In front of her was a giant slug, and behind the slug she could see the man who had just thrown the spear. Both of them were standing there, unmoving, as they looked over to what looked like a charred body on the ground. 

Noine watched as the charred figure rose to it's feet, the skin cracking in places at it began to peel off. At first Noine thought it was some sick joke, because the figure was so badly burned and disfigured that there was no way it could be alive. The charred remnants of flesh continued to peel away, revealing pearly white skin and blonde hair, and the face of a girl that Noine recognized as someone from Konoha. 

She sighed, collapsing to the ground as she watched the battle continue. Though her body was so exausted that she could not hear, she could see that the man was distressed, and she watched as the young girl who had just been a charred corpse but moments before, suddenly dissapeared and reappeared 100 feet above the man. The last thing she saw before she went unconcious was the blood spatter and seal markings of a summoning technique.​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 16, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 12

Sound Village, Otogakure​
Ran stood before Kotei, Kunai in hand, there was no noise made, no sound to be heard. Ran flipped and spun the kunai around his middle finger and caught it backhandedly. He dashes towards the assassin, his feet digging into the soft ground with each step. He could hear his breathe and feel the electricity in the air, the hair on the back of his neck and arms stood on end as he charged in. With a quick swipe of his hand, Ran found his attack blocked, The assassin gripping his wrist, quickly Ran drops the kunai and catches it with his left hand. 

As it enters into his grip he lunges forward, the assassin quickly turns to the side and avoids the strike. Using Ran?s momentum against him he throws the young sound ninja to the ground. Ran spun his lower half around and swept at the assassins legs, Kotei let go of Ran?s arm and leaped into the air. Using this time, Ran quickly rolled out of the assassin?s way and got back to his feet.  A flurry of hand signs flash as Ran stands up; he witnesses the assassin?s movements, graceful and almost serene. A strange beauty as his fingers change position and interlock with one another. 

?Negative bolt!? Kotei calls out, thrusting his palms forward and releasing a burst of electrical energy, Ran leaps to the side barely avoiding the bolt as it shoots past him. He could tell from just a glance that being struck by that attack would do him more harm to him than any attack he?d taken before. ?I have to avoid it at all costs. ?Ran thought to himself, charging forward with his Kunai in hand. A quick thrust towards Kotei?s neck, the assassins dodges and goes to Knee Ran in the gut, Ran puts his hand down quickly and catches Kotei?s leg, but the force still drives it into his gut. 

?Nngh.? The sound ninja leaps backward and pulls the flute from his pouch, Quickly playing his seals and releasing two sound clones, ?I?ve pumped a good amount of chakra into them.? The two clones dash forward, each brandishing a Kunai. ?What?s this sort of trick?? Kotei flashes a few more hand signs and thrusts his palms towards the ground. ?Raiton! Negative Field!? Lightning bursts and arcs out of the ground, the electricity finds its way into the clones bodies and they begin to convulse before exploding into busts of sound. 

?Heh, is that all-? As Kotei stands up, a small ball lands in his chest, A massive explosion rings out over the field and Kotei is launched backward, flipping and tapping the ground with his hand, pushing off and finishing on his feet. ?What was that? My ears? I can?t hear anything.? Kotei placed a finger in his ear and pulled it out. ?Blood??  As he was distracted, Ran sent in two more sound clones, each one preparing to strike. ?Raiton! Negative field!?  The assassin once more dispersed the clones and as he stood was met with an explosion. 

This time he failed to flip backward and was slammed into a tree. ?hnng?? He shook his head and looked for his brother, He would need to switch out for now. It was time to get serious. ?Positive !? Kotei shouts, ?Negative!? Returns his brother, Their bodies begin to glow and fly towards the other. ?RELEASE!? The two brothers pass by and fly into their targets. Kotei into Chika and his brother into Ran, ?Nngh!? Ran coughed and slowly stood up onto his feet, ?Not so damn fast!? The other assassin grins. ?It?s my turn pretty boy!?


----------



## Chronos (Sep 16, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Rending Desires*

You wake up a child unbeknownst to a world you were suddenly birthed in, soon growing, forming after an almost dreaded and insurmountable amount of morals, ideals, and beliefs that had been implored to you. All of which range from the simplest etiquette to the wildest religious views. Somehow of which you treasure and value since it's what forms you as a human being, all the wiser you choose out of all you know what really benefits you emotionally. Grossing with this, you acquire information and knowledge that benefits you in the long goal of entering a collage.

A cycle that repeats for at least 21 years of early life, if not more. Through this you are taught how to follow a piece of paper, rather than to have additional thought. Meaning you're taught how to read a book and deposit what you've read, rather than interpret what you have learned through that session. Soon to be thrown into a world that would rather have a machine that silently follows a process, than a human being that could potentially exercise his freedom. Simplest of examples, a man with a tattoo sleeve has a lesser probability of obtaining a job than one without it. Because he's an example of broken etiquette or more so the prominent etiquette that heralds our society. I'm sure you're all aware of such. So thinking about it, and it gives me great fear, we are born as slaves of which seems to have been taught that being a machine of such is an honorable process. Measuring the amount of students of which are successful are of which had a prominent record of depositing information rather than constructing one out of wills.

Machines who easily follow an instruction. Society is taught at an early age that there are powers which we cannot ever control and that our future are at the hands of the few who exceed. Unfortunately all are not leaders, but surely we're not machines. We grow to become a summit of which we labor for the wealth of another man who dines and lives luxuriously. Harmonious to such is a system that benefits such a man. Unlike the rest, we live under a bill. We're free as long as we have a bill which we could pay. You live and are happy because of the menial. The problem is a system that benefits the wealthy, makes slaves of the mediocre, and tortures the poor. The wealthy who are kept in high, unworried of life. The mediocre who suffer the decisions of the wealthy, and the poor. A factor of which to keep the mediocre working. The walking fear of humanity.

Prolonging such a feat are us who do not deny the system. This because they offer us a cushy lifestyle of which we are all accustomed by. We are slaves to a bill. Work a potentially 8 hour job, which you are to silently follow the decisions of a larger man. No objections, no refusals or rebuttals. Wearing a suit and tie and excluding personal pleasure, while amidst to it, set person is acquiring it all. All the while set money obtain will be reduced and thrown aside to pay bills. Bills imposed by the wealthy. Soon you find yourself repeating the cycle. Until you're worn out, tired and all pleasantries are from your home. Sickly in your 60's. Without the spry strength of what you use to once have, and had deposited to a life of legalized slavery. To acquire true freedom. 

Change the system to which all people are equal.

And this caused me to wonder for a time what forces guide the village in truth. It's not unmistakable to say that I as a surmountable force, am weakened to the powers that herald the village's future. In other words I am bound to the kage's will. Or so am believed that I am. What truly binds me to this village, is the concept of 'home' I had harbored through an extensive period of years. 

Years of which I've lived in ecstasy. 

Poisoned almost greatly so by these boundaries and limitations provided by each segment of governmental power. Which ironically is govern by my own clan in truth. The world would certainly be my playground if desired, yet what truth arose my sense of curiosity for this? 

Contemplating on the thought seemed troublesome, much like heretics, I soon began to question the love of which I harbored for the village, not only my own, but the policies that surround the world at whole. The man, Rosuto Ivery, whom I met not long ago spoke idly yet fruitfully about a hatred he abhorred for sheep. Men who followed blinded a regard. He questioned my freedom, my wills and yet there were simply not substantial evidence to prove him wrong either. I was questioning my own worth at each passing moment time drove itself with out meeting.

Defeat had embarrass me beyond my limitations. 

And soon I found myself at an invasion from friendly white forces. Soon, i retreated along with most survivors, and escorting them. A small number of Shinobi were asked to return to their village. Among those was I. Fortunately, a lot of lives were saved, but unfortunately, the couldn't much handle the crater of which us Genin built of the forefront. So the majority of us were sent back because of lack of prowess to add. 

At this current juncture, we were much like the escorted, just a nuisance. The larger corps couldn't bare with the weaker of the links to be among the tragedy, but some others were kept because of excelling factor withing them. The whole ordeal was precise. But due to his encounter, he had been registered as the few whom would return towards the village. Soon after they might deploy, but at current, it was a simple measure of survival. Parting ways with the escorts, the konoha residents were brought to a proxy train, one which would take them towards the village. 

Without much trouble, he and the rest were brought to Konoha, and he had moved towards the distance. In search for his grandfather.


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 17, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> *Shinohara Yuuko*
> Phoenix Festival - Invasion​
> Little beads of sweat were travelling down the sides of Yuuko's face as she held her chakra out to Hatori for as long as she could. Except noticing he was adding wind chakra to her own, the girl wasn't really paying attention to anything else, the slightest distraction would break her out of her concentration. It looked for a second as if they created a whirlwind but it was gone before Yuuko could really admire whatever it was. She peeked through the corners of her eyes and was glad to see their enemy had finally taken a fall.
> 
> ...



Akarusa, Hatori
Phoenix Festival - Invasion​
Hatori remained silent deep in thought, remaining otherwise motionless as she took it upon herself to drag him off to the nearby alleyways once more. Holding tightly upon the hilt of his sword he felt himself becoming invigorated by dark energies that faintly tickled from the drawn weapon. It's golden celtic design had since faded away into a feint yellow glow but the chakra he felt coming from it was far from what he would call welcoming. His body wanted to relinquish it's grip of the sword but some otherworldly force prevented him from doing so.

The energies subsided slightly as his wounds were sealed preventing any further blood loss by which time he lay with April at his flank. A sickness had taken him, whatever had healed his wounds left it's mark, and he supported himself upon the nearby wall opposite of his companion. Holding the weapon firmly he smirked chuckling at her closing statement.

"You may keep the mask but I am afraid I cannot stop fighting..."He explains looking at April who had begun to tend to her feathers and wounds, which had since turned slightly darker as the strange chakra had begun to reach her. He waited until she was done and he looked back up to Yuuko smiling, "Thank you for protecting my other half, she is very important to me." He slided down into a seated position extending his hand to stroke through her feathers shuddering as he did. "I am sorry for failing to protect you April..."

"Oh shush you, if you stopped holding back and learned to kill people..."Is responded by the owl.


----------



## Laix (Sep 18, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
THE INVASION OF FUZENGAKURE
*PART 2*












​ The fight had been raging on for just over fifteen minutes. Everything  was at a stalemate. Neither side had done significant damage to the  other, with everything Loki lands simply being healed by 004 and his  companion while the latter were simply too slow to catch the Iwagakure  ace.

"_*Raiton: Rairyū no Hōkō!*_"​
Raiken's cry of battle echoed through the street as he lunged towards  Loki, his body coated in the blue of chakra with flickers of azure  electricity dancing off his skin. As he got closer and closer to the  armed Loki, the chakra flowing through him got more and more intense.  The ground began to crumble under its pressure and gusts of wind carved  with his motion.

Thrusting his fist forward, Raiken aimed straight for a punch. He swung  to early which a spectating Kirisaki Shinkō assumed was a poorly timed  strike.

But there was more to the abilities of 004.

In the blink of an eye, Raiken's chakra had expelled the head of a  dragon made of pure electricity, flying straight towards Loki. His plan  was to quite simply attack even faster than the man who can move  thousands of meters in an instant. At first Kirisaki was concerned that  Raiken was being reckless and not thinking things through, but it slowly  began to make sense. Even though Loki was a teleporter capable of  instantaneous movement, there was still delays in his jutsu that she'd  observed. 

Firstly, there was a period of approximately 3/4 of a second where Loki  had to load his chakra and activate the technique. Afterwards, there was  another slightly longer period of just over a whole second where Loki  was vulnerable after teleporting. She couldn't quite explain it but  likened it to all of his molecules reappearing and constructing even if  it may not be quite like so. 

Regardless, Loki had his weak spots and her keen-eyes had identified  them. With not one but two users of the fastest element, there had to be  a way to get past this stalemate. 

As expected, the Iwagakure Jōnin erased himself from existence,  appearing seventeen meters to the right on a nearby water tower. He was  stood so casually with one hand in his pocket and the other pointing the  metal black rod at Raiken.

"People and objects aren't the only things I can teleport."

Loki's eyes shifted slowly to the right. Raiken followed his gaze  which pointed at a pile of debris; amongst it was chairs, tables,  concrete columns and shattered bricks. 004 couldn't help but silently  mock Loki's naivety. Not only would a pile of debris teleported over him  give him time to react but the over-confident boy wasn't even going to  get a chance to use it.

The muscled blonde raised his right hand shaped into a Ram seal as he grit his teeth with a self-assured smirk.

"Kirisaki, now!"

Hearing the signal for the plan they discussed earlier, she pulled a  thread of needles from the sleeves of her kimono and charged them with  lightning style chakra. Being approximately twenty meters away, there  was no way she was going to hit the teleporter from that distance.

It was a good thing that Raiken's bluff from earlier was taking effect.

Clumps of iron sand began to rise up from the ground, attaching itself  in large numbers to Loki. It was not just slate grey grains of metal  swallowing Loki but also stray weapons, headbands, chipped metal and  pipes all flying into the confused boy. With so much weight forcibly  attached to him, movement was impossible and teleportation unlikely.  Raiken knew to teleport away he would most certainly have to take what  had to be almost a ton of weight with him, using up an absurd amount of  chakra (and that's only assuming a ton doesn't exceed his physical  limit).

He was forced to the ground, pinned by the overbearing weight of metal  gluing him down. The panicked look of vain on his face was enough to  make Raiken chuckle. Although, launching such an attack had taken it out  of him so he was speaking between pants and heavy breaths.

As Kiriaski powered up her sure-kill strikes, Raiken gave the boy the benefit of the doubt on how he had bested him. 

"_*Rairyū no Hōkō*_ was just a bluff,"  He revealed, adjusting his kimono. "I wanted to make you  feel confident in your speed and be assured that you was faster, so I  launched an attack that was not only fast in its own right but not fast  enough to catch you. It was in that moment you became _marked_."

"_Marked!?_" Loki spat the word with disgust and disbelief.

"Marked. It's called _*Raiton no Tesshin*_."  Raiken raised his index finger in the shape of a gun, a speck of iron  sand dancing around the tip. "By marking you with my  chakra, I can convert it into a core that either attracts or repels all  metals." He rolled his shoulder, gripping his bicep. "My  my... It took quite a bit outta me though."

"I'm ready!" Kirisaki's nine needles were full charged, lined up after each other to penetrate the skull of Loki in quick succession.

"You heard the lady. Your time's up."

Side stepping out the way, Raiken allowed a clear path for his companion  to fire her attack. Upon the flick of his wrist, she fired off the  senbon in rapid succession. Attached by a thread of chakra and coated in  lightning, they soared towards Loki like a speeding train. 

As the distance between his skull and the first blade grew smaller, his  heart beat faster. Before his impending death greeted him with a cold  hand, Loki had one final word for his murderers:

"You'll regret this."

_*SCHUNK*
_​
Blood stained the ground, colouring the surrounding walls and dirt a gruesome red. 

However, there was something horribly wrong. It wasn't Loki's blood splattered across the ground.

Raiken spun on his heel, his eyes widened with both shock and fear at  what had just transpired. A severe underestimation, a huge misstep on  his own part had led to a moment of weakness which Loki took full  advantage of. 004 was laughing at the Iwagakure general for his  confidence when it was in fact he himself who was the one too cocky for  his own good.

So certain, so assured that his plan was going to work yet one crucial detail had been completely overlooked.

"Rai... Rai..." ​
He could feel his chest crush at the sight of Kirisaki slurring his  name. Her eyes were lifeless; her knees collapsed under the pressure of  her body. The stream of red that signified death streamed down her face,  resembling tears of blood. When she slumped to the floor, Raiken got a  clear shot of what had impaled her in the back of the skull - It was the  very needles she'd fired at Loki.

There was no words. He tried to say something, even cry her name but  nothing was coming out. The Unmarked had been killed right before his  eyes, just as he'd finally found her.

Even with the ability of passive regeneration, there was some thing that  couldn't be healed. If the brain sustained enough damage or was  completely disconnected from the body either through removal, extensive  brain damage or decapitation, death would finally win. 

It felt so impossible, so surreal. There was no way this could've  happened. It was so unfair, like someone was playing tricks on them. The  shock and confusion followed by the sadness and sorrow. What followed  after was the anger and frustration when the cause was realised.

"You've realised how much of an idiot you are, haven't you?" Loki appeared besides Raiken, mocking his entire demeanor by appearing so casual with his hands shoved in his pockets. "I  use the rod because my powers are so unrestricted and free. Did you  think by pinning me down I wouldn't be able to use my jutsu? More fool  you for being so _gullible_."

Raiken collapsed to his knees, gripping his head in his palms. He yanked  and tugged at his ruffled blonde locks, eyes bulging out of their  sockets and teeth locked together. He wanted to just growl and scream  like a lion, letting all the pent up rage out. This was all his fault,  he was such a fucking idiot. 

The last hope was gone. He couldn't face the others back home. What was the point?

"Look at you. You're pathetic, getting so  emotional before the enemy because of your recklessness. You fit the  trope of a gym-junkie better than you think," With a quip he  swung his leg around, slamming it into Raiken's nose. The impact  instantly broke the man's nose before launching him across the roof,  tumbling past Kirisaki's body and crashing into a nearby wall. 

As the bricks tumbled around him, Raiken made another realization. This time, it was more positive and empowering. _Loki was right_.  He was pathetic and a sorry excuse for a man. He looked like a complete  fool right now who wasn't even able to complete his mission. Not only  had he failed to protect the Unmarked but he couldn't even do the  honorable thing and avenge her.

"Now..."

Just as he opened his eyes, Raiken was greeted by the shadow of Loki who  stood over him with that same careless stature. Juggling in his right  hand was the same senbon he used to kill Kirisaki just moments ago.

"... I know how to kill you annoying medical ninja. I'm uncertain if it only takes one but I'll use all nine just in case."

"Yeah?"

Blood spluttered out of 004's mouth as he spoke, his eyes overshadowed  by his hair as he stared down at his limp palms. A smile began to form  on his lips, forming into a smirk then a chuckle. Now he was almost  hysterical, his shoulders bouncing in tune with his laughter.

Loki tilted his head, raising an eyebrow. "Something funny?"

_*SMASH*_
​
In a split second, Loki had been punched through the rooftops of Fuzen  with tremendous force. It only took one clean hit from the brute now  powered by an iron resolve. Climbing to his feet, Raiken flicked the  boy's blood from his feast as the resultant smoke from his lightning  chakra leaked into the air.
​ 

"_*Your face.*_"​​


----------



## Cjones (Sep 18, 2014)

*Masami*

_*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure *
Lieutenant Jiro_

In the scope of things the current state of Fuzengakure was a picture of complete destruction. The bright sun of the afternoon sky was swallowed by the deepest grey as smoke ascended from the smoldering rubble. Areas ignited with a burst of smog and light, explosions, all happening simultaneously in various locales around village. So much considerable mayhem could only have bene down by a mighty land force, one would think; however, this militia was much smaller in number than what was probably assumed. Roaring footsteps acted in conjunction with the clang of metal and the screams of battle as the occupants of this land laid their life on the land to protect their home, while the invading force sought to make this entire place ground zero. 

Such was the power of Iwagakure?s Explosive Corps. 

The streets were riddled with massive craters from the explosions that help burn the sky and stagnate the air. Those unable to escape were bestrew to the wayside like trash in pools of crimson that were splattered along the ground. Such was the violence of the scene that that even in the glow of the blaze blood could be seen everywhere in an eerie luminosity that was a sign that this would be a makeshift graveyard for those who walked the streets. 

?Poor unfortunate souls?? Masami solemnly expressed her sympathy as he perceive the entire sight in front of him. His entire appearance was now a bedraggled mess. The debonair kimono of black and richly verdant and opulent floral design was split at various ends of it seems along with dark burns. His face was covered in soot as the raven hair that adorn him was matted across his face. This was a consequence of being in propinquity to the arrival of one of the Explosive Corps members. Crouching down beside the corpse of a nearby man, whose body laid slumped up against a nearby building, Masami had taken notice of something peculiar. 

?A Fuzengakure shinobi, but his body?? The bodies littered around his location were all nearly the shade of charcoal, but this man, he was different. Other than the soot that covered his features, he look nothing like the others, yet blood ran profusely out of his mouth. Masami carefully readjusted the position of his body and to her surprise, he began to stir. 

?Y-you?re a child?get out?of here?? He could barely managed through rasps breath. His eyes were near dull, even Masami could tell his life span was slowly coming to an end. ?I plan to, but that injury?? Just underneath his midsection was an entry wound, much too small to be a form of metal instrument and the exit ran directly out his back in the same area. It was vaguely familiar. 

?I was protecting some kids, w-when I ran across some shinobi from Iwa-Iwagakure.? He struggled near breathless as he began to hack and cough. Something that did trouble Masami, but she needed to know, urging him to finish if he could. ?T-they were young, but one?looked like a devil?the eyes, so hollow, like a monster. So I went to intercept them, when I was taken down by that beast and then shot through the chest by the bow?h-he?conjured up?s-some type of?a-a-arrow of chakra.? His words were all that was needed to cause sadness to wash over her body. Masami?s suspicions were true, that wound, she had seen it many times before. Such accuracy and the acute size of the hole. 

Hisashi was here. He did this.  

?Please?y-you have to g-get out of here?.h?he?? The man?s words began sputtered as blood filled his throat. The Senju was unsure what he was trying to say, calmingly urging him as best he could, just what was he trying to tell her? ?He? He what? Ser, stay with me.? A kunai zipped passed her face, taking strains of her hair with it, as it plunge deep into the man?s gullet, effectively killing him for good. 

*Clack*

A deep feeling of foreboding encapsulated her senses with the inclusion of a dark shadow that emerged suddenly out of thin air and loomed over both their bodies. An offensively musty, acrid, overpowering smell of tobacco dominated all other scents in the area. Short casual intakes of breath followed by a slow exhale of the fumes sounded behind Masami, who cautiously rose onto her feet without ever turning around, slowly reaching into the sleeve of her kimono. The person who stood behind her flick the cig into the back of her head before leaning down into his ear. Tufts of his red hair laid onto top of her owns because of how close he was. 

?The fuck you think you?re doing little dipshit.? 

A swift flash of silver gleamed out of the kimono sleeve as she swung with blade in hand at the intruder behind her. The sword she brandished was effortlessly stopped by the arriving man who wore a half-cocked small, then it exploded in a burst of light tossing Masami back as she slid along the ground on her heels. A look of perplexion was all she could muster as the sword in her hand was now broken in half, the dull end of the blade a searing red. 

?I got enough time before I reach my destination.? He spoke looking at his wrist, as if he wore a watch. ?I think Jiro has enough time to fuck a little shit up.? 

Unfortunately, Masami had the displeasure of running into the Lieutenant t of the Explosive Crops himself, Jiro. ​


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Speed Training
Need For Speed* 



One hit was all it would take to win this game, but there was a tenuous feeling accompanied with the simplistic objective. That unnerving feeling stemmed from the fact that the objective was so simple, when it came to anything it was never quite that simple for Zell. He had become much more cautious given his penchant for getting into rather troublesome situations.

"Are you ready?" 

Tenshi asked only to receive a nod; the young Hound did not take his gaze off his target, Latios. The avian-drake just floated around and for a moment Zell could perceive a rather smug mien emanating from the creature. His protector orbited him; an austere expression on its face and that resonated with the pale haired genin. The young warrior felt himself tapped into the flow of this challenge, a competitive spark had been lit lighting a fire in his belly. 

*PROTOCOL GENESIS ENGAGE*










*BANG*

The silent starting gun had gone off in the heads of the combatants. Zell bounded toward his target with brazen zeal, his feet cleaving through the earthen flesh of the training ground like a surgeon's scalpel. The uptick of power in his leg muscles got him so revved up he barely noticed that Latios was coming at him like he had been shot out of a canon, the force of movement behind it tearing up the ground beneath its flight path. Zell's eyes lit up like a Christmas tree as he cocked back his fist determined to end this in one shot, he began to knead the chakra inside himself as he jumped at the blue avian-drake. They were on a collision course with Zell having the perfect opening for the finisher.

*CHOUJIN PAUNCH
(Superman Punch)*

The young genin swung his hammer fist with bad intentions toward Latios, but instead of hitting pay dirt he did nothing but create a gust of wind, he had hit absolutely nothing. This left Zell dumbfounded for a moment as he replayed what had happened in his minds eye. At the last moment, right before the impact, Latios had managed to shift into a higher gear veering off to the side, barrel rolling and spinning out of Zell's attack radius. 

The speed of the evasive maneuver caused a wind squall to erupt in Zell's face. This was actually quite serendipitous as he brought his arms together in an 'X' to guard against the wind current as debris threatened to enter his eyes. The next moment he was absolutely throttled by the battering ram that was Latias' head. It was like a runaway train had decided to flatten the young fighter.

*ONE*​


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama|Need For Speed| LT*


The force of the headbutt sent Zellous spiraling onto his back, the force of the blow causing him to bounce like a sports ball across the training ground, but it was that spring that allowed him rebound off the ground and somersault backward onto his feet. Normally being rebuffed so unceremoniously Zell would resort to the reactionary Seikuken, but this was a challenge that required him to take the initiative. Bounding off the ground he tore through the landscape heading at Latias like a human missile, however she was not going to just sit there and wait for him to attack, Latias too bore down on Zell readying a kamikaze of her own.

_Snake...Ram_

*Kage no Kōgen*
(Shadow Plateau)

About four paces from the point they would converge an alabaster surface had materialized out of thin air directly into Latias' flight path. She had no other option than the fly through it, but Zell was counting on this as the material comprising his shadow plateau had very elastic properties. So when Latias hit the shadow plateau she stretched it beyond it's limits snapping it like a rubber band. The tension created by this process served to slow down Latias ever so slightly giving Zell the window of opportunity he needed...

*Kage Buyō *
(Shadow Of Dancing Leaf)

The sole of Zell's foot shot upward, landing flush on the long bridge of Latias' neck. The force of the blow sent the pocket monster corkscrewing uncontrollably in an arc aimed at the skyline as Zell dropped down into a runner's crouch. The invisible starting gun went off in his mind again as he vanished, moving faster than the human eye could perceive, his speed was so torrid that he managed to reach a superhuman speeds greater than 400 mph in this short burst. His speed was so dazzling that when he reappeared beneath Latias it appeared as though he had teleported. Zell once again made the seals for the shadow plateau...

_Snake...Ram..._

Tenshi watched on as her young charge was employing the classic divide and conquer strategy but she was unnerved by the combination he was about to use. There was a very exploitable flaw in his strategy. Zell was very quick; way quicker than Tenshi had originally given him credit for at least. The problem was that there was no doubt that Latias and Latios were faster and they were air faring creatures. So she watched as Zell created a platform to use as a stepping-stone, airborne his fist cocked back as he began the combustible reaction required for his signature attack.

CHOUJIN PA

Before the words could be howled by the youth the avian-drake had recovered, a ball of condensed mistral had formed at the creature's lips. There was nothing that the argent haired Hound could do at this point, looking down to divert his eyes from the world of pain he was about to be in. He noticed Latios beneath him and a rather dangerous idea formed. With his fist angled outward he allowed himself to get wracked by the cyclonic holocaust that Latias had unleashed. It felt like his skin was being pressed off his bones by the pressure of the air current at first, but then his fist shot into his chest. Never having retracted the chakra from his fist, Zell hit himself across the chest, the suddenness of the momentum knocked him out of the wind vortex he had been placed into and embedded his body into the ground. Dust and tumult splayed and wafted across the battlefield obscuring the view of the summonings for a few moments. When the atmosphere was unclouded from the collateral damage of Zell?s free fall he was nowhere to be found.  The two summonings began to circle the area where they thought Zell landed, but to no avail.

*CHOUJIN PAUNCH
(Superman Punch)*

The Hound of Justice ratcheted his fist backward before booming forward with hellacious prominence and malicious fortitude. His fist landed with truthful authority, the crack of the blow reverberated through the training ground like a bolt of lightning. The force of the strike so mighty that it was accompanied by bombastic shockwave that created such fierce recoil that sent Zell caroming back. His target was sent hurdling through the air into a tree, it's form embedded in the arbor shell. The adrenaline pumped a mile a second as the argent maned terror was absolutely amped up by how hard he managed to hit Latias.

"AWOOOOOOH"

He howled into the air unable to stifle the emphatic feeling of triumph he felt. This produced a groan from Tenshi who found the entire display to be obnoxious but she understood how the usually reserved boy could be overcome with emotion after pulling off a stunt like that. But the hit was a lot less impressive than his next action, with a ruthless efficiency he had already blurred out of view. The cadences of his movements were precise as he only reappeared to shift weight and cut so he could rapid dash about in a zig-zag pattern. Zell was upon Latios in seconds as the bird simply flew backward through the air, just out of the boy's grasp. He chased the infernal monster to the outer rim of the training territory, putting more ferocious pep in every step and digging deeper and deeper into his inner reservoir of will. The result gave him a more explosive spring in his stride, his closing speed hitting that peak of 400 mph, but then he became aware of something very disheartening. Latios wasn't being chased to the periphery of the training ground he was leading Zell there. This had been an entirely mendacious effort on the part of the summoning as it stopped right at the border; Zell planted and spun shaking off the shackles of momentum as he rotated like a top before taking his fist and embedding it into the hull of the meadow. For a moment him and Latios locked eyes he could see the light of elation shining from its eyes. The air around the monster seemed to swell as a concentric vector formed at the down wings of the beast?

*BOOM*

A booming reverberation rocked the battlefield, as sound waves could not propagate in front of the beast; he left them in his wake. The velocity was so blistering you might as well have been dealing with an apparition. All that Zell could feel was the backlash of the swirling maelstrom of wind that had thrown him to the wayside, but he was as tenacious as ever unwilling to give up. Pushing the chakra into his knees he gripped the earth with inside of his feet he blasted off, forgetting the constraints of gravity, endurance of human fibers, or physics themselves he moved with volatile vigor in the direction of Latios. His vision tunneled, unable to perceive anything around him as his speed threatened to break the constraints of his own limitations, of what he had deemed possible for himself, and in this fleeting moment that was seconds but to him felt like five times longer he could see the blurred blue outline of Latios ahead of him as he gave chase. And chase he did going in every which way to try to keep up some semblance of pace with the summoned monster; north, west, south, east, northwest, southeast, north north, south north, he ran in every conceivable direction around the entirety of the training ground more than once. The entire thing was hopeless but Zell didn?t give in regardless of the task?s futility.

?THAT?S ENOUGH!?

The austere tone of Tenshi was as good as a wheel clamp as Zell attempted to stop running on the dime; instead he skidded and sunk into the grassy meadow. He felt the presence of another behind him and sure enough there was Latias about to pounce throttle, she was no more than a foot away. It then dawned on the rookie why Tenshi had stopped it, Latias was going to get him the third time and the summoning looked absolutely pissed after being unceremoniously superman punch?d into a tree. If the hit was as hard as the initial head butt then in all likelihood she would have broken Zell?s spine.

"Easy there bud...not sure I'm into that manner of harmonic convergence...especially if it involves you breaking my back."

The beast chortled before letting out a rancorous roar the made Zell jump back like a scared kitten. He looked to Tenshi and Latios for support but both of them simply stood side-by-side laughing at the display.

"I think she likes you. Maybe you can finally get your first girlfriend, Zellous. Why don't you give her a kiss!"

Tenshi erupted with boisterous laughter at her own joke walking over to Zell and slapping him hard in the back. He tripped forward onto his face with his butt unceremoniously hanging up in the air.

"Why did I ask her to train me again?"

SENNEN GOROSHI
(One Thousand Years of Death)
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 18, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Invasion of Fuzenkagure 

_And It All Comes Down III_

----------​
"Where do you think she's gone?" Makoto asked.

"Doton. She's of Iwagakure, after all. We should gain higher ground, except for the fact that she might attack the supports of any buildings we move to with explosions. We're in a poor position right now."

"You think she might be underground?"

"...yes."

Makoto gave a single nod. "I have an idea. Could you lighten my body with your jutsu, please?"

"Um..." He kept a warding gaze towards the area, and then placed a hand on his friend's shoulder, and then concentrating as he made a handsign. And just like that, he lowered the density of his bones and other organic matter. "Done."

The boy gave a couple of test jabs in the air. "I love it when you do that," he beamed, jumping up and down a few times afterwards. After a moment, he turned serious again. "Anyway, uh, I think I have a move that can probably shatter the ground around us. I just need the right level of height for it."

Taneda raised an eyebrow, but nodded, darting off to the top of a nearby vending machine before bounding away further. "Go on! We should hurry!"

Makoto gave a quick nod in return, then launched himself to the wall of a building, before using that as a surface to shoot himself higher into the air. "I'm not sure how good an idea this is, opening the gates again, but..." he closed his eyes, breaking apart the limiter inside his brain.

*"Shimon Kai: Descending Thunder Fist!"*

Like a hammer, he brought his fist crashing into the ground. For a moment, it seemed as if nothing happened...

And then the earth cracked, before rippling and shattering completely under the strength of Makoto's strike. From the corner of his eye, he caught a dark blur darting off in the distance. "Taneda-san! Twenty PM!"

At this distance there was very little he could do to move those two massive hands in time; speed was a very real factor here, and not one that was in his favor. But there was one other option.

*"Ninpou: Zankūkyokuha!"* And from his gaze there shot an intense light green beam of concentrated chakra, channeled and pin pointed onto the figure he saw moving to evade Makoto.

Rei moved to form a hand seal, but reacted a beat too late. Even as the wall of earth erupted from the ground to intercept the chakra blast, she already knew it was too late. Wincing in pain, she clutched at her arm - where the attack had struck - and looked at the two genin. "Impressive," she muttered, though looked nonplussed otherwise.

Then the wall crumbled, melting back into the ground as mud, congealing around her feet. "Doton: Dosekiryū," she announced, her hands finishing on the snake seal. The pool bubbled for the briefest of moments, then erupted forward, a dragon of mud surging towards Taneda.

He moved with distinction, drawing forth his two massive hands to try and hold it back. "Makoto-san!" he calls, the beast slowly gaining ground on him as he struggled to hold it back.

"Osu!" Makoto shouted back, rushing forward past Taneda and straight towards the chakra construct. Coating the soles of his feet with a thin layer of chakra, he leapt forward onto the dragon, then... turned into an indistinguishable purple blur of motion. He twisted and moved around it, coiling around it like a spring, before rocketing himself off at Rei.

*"Iron Fist!"*

Like a powerful jackhammer, Makoto's fist went straight forward, digging itself into Rei's face. A loud 'thud' rang in the air, followed by the sound of a deluge of mud as the dragon dispersed itself. Rei's figure slid across the ground, only just barely rolling out of the way as Makoto's follow-up strike struck the ground.

Taneda moved quickly to follow up and help his friend as the first attack, the two massive hands he commanded rushing forward to grab their opponent quickly. "We won't let you do as you please here."

Rei's hand moved to form a snake seal, but once again, it came a beat too late. The hands of magma descended down upon the Iwa kunoichi and, like a claw, hoisted her up, clutching at the woman like a delicate doll.

Taneda controlled the hands carefully as he then walked forward to confront her, still manipulating the two appendages with chakra strings. "What is the purpose of all this widespread harm in Fuzenkagure? What do you gain from attacks on civilians, if anything?" he questioned, squeezing tighter. "Regardless. We believe this fight is over."

The Explosive Corp's response was icy cold. "It is."

With a sudden surge of strength, the woman burst from his artificial grip, the remains of Taneda's chakra hands raining down onto the streets in a sleet of lava. Though it was hard to make out at first, as the steam slowly dispersed itself, the scientist could clearly make out the distinctive dark sheen covering Rei's skin all the way up to her face. "Doton: Domu," she uttered.

Then, she dashed forward, moving less like a kunoichi and more like a brute monster. Twisting her body to the right, Rei rammed herself straight into Taneda, shoulder-first.

His eyes widened as she slammed directly into his chest, the wind being knocked from him soundly as he continued to careen back into a car, landing with a solid thud, and denting the side of the automobile besides. He slowly moved a hand to try and help himself up, gasping for breath. "Dire miscalculation, should reevaluate pathing..."

Rei just ran forward again, not bothering to quip but all too eager to press at her advantage. Hands balled into a fist, she lunged for Taneda, but was stopped last second by a counter-ram from Makoto coming in from the side.

Taneda glanced to the side as Makoto more or less saved him entirely, and then drew in a sharp breath that caused the puncturing in his lungs to worsen. He drew back in the chakra he'd spent on the threads and the magma hands' imbuing, cannabilizing what was left of his creation's artificial life and energy. But neither was enough to completely heal the wound he'd just taken.

Makoto caught Rei in a powerful bearhug, pressing his head into her shoulder so that she couldn't headbutt him back. Seeing through Makoto's strategy, the woman leaned back slightly, using his own momentum against him in order to hip-throw him into a wall, but he held onto her by the shoulder, landed on his feet and reversed the throw.

"Taneda-san!" Makoto called out between the dance of grapples.

_Not optimal. Need to reconfigure a solution given available resources...recalculating._

His arm was beginning to ache again. Why now, of all times? Weren't these cells supposed to have an affinity towards healing and regeneration? He fumbled for his surgery kit, an alien and unnatural pain shooting up his arm and branching through right down to his fingertips. He didn't have any way to mitigate the armor she had from her jutsu; no elemental affinity that would help him there, and offensively her closer quarters potential was greatly increased by the technique. He realized he had surprisingly few options in this case.

Closer and closer they got to the wall, reversal after reversal, grappling all the while, trying to gain the upper hand as the end neared. As they reached the building, Taneda made out one of Rei's exposed hands touch the wall, coating it with a white radiance. The kunoichi ended the grappling contest and placed both hands on his chest, domu now on both hands, then pushed Makoto straight into the wall....

*Boom!*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 18, 2014)

*Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 33*

*Ren Houki*

Through the rubble, Tando walked, the sound of his footsteps piercing the silence which befell Fuzen. It was a slow, decisive advance; as methodical as it was smug. "Impressive," he commented, a slow clap escaping his hands. "I didn't think you'd be able to work out my abilities so quickly, but..." With a thunderous rumble, the building behind him collapsed, falling apart brick by brick like a dismantled jigsaw puzzle.

A fresh wave of dust blew forward from the remains, expanding from it outwards like a muddy halo. Ren passed it off as the product of the building collapsing, but the blanket of soot continued to balloon until it almost covered Tando himself. This was ninjutsu. The Explosive Corp stopped his walk and flashed a final smile, his cupped hands slowly separating from themselves as they rose into the air. 

"Do you really think I'm such a low level one trick pony?" he asked ominously, his weather beaten skin suddenly hardening. "Doton: Chiri no Kumo."

Ren and Izumi reflexively launched themselves back with a shunshin, taking to higher ground atop the various buildings lining the streets. Elevation was one of the first lessons that they learned back at the Academy, besides being common sense, but against a doton user, it was arguably crucial. But the move did little to no good for them and seemingly only made it expand at a faster pace, until it covered the whole area in its murky haze.

"You know, there's something that really irks me," Tando's voice came through the veil. It was a steely voice, lined with an irritated edge to it. "It's getting underestimated by brats. Doton: Doryūdan!"

Though the jutsu had all but completely erased Ren and Izumi's vision, the sound whistling sound of fast-flying projectiles was easily distinguishable and heard amidst the reticence of the battlefield. The two shinobi ducked out of the way as a barrage of mud bullets flew their way, whispering past their faces and into the ground behind them.

The Houki jumped onto his lantern. It was just his luck that Fuzengakure would get bloody invaded one of the few times he went to it. He closed his eyes and abandoned his vision, instead wholly relying on his chakra sense to guide him to his opponent like he'd been taught to. The fact that Tando chose to make a dust cloud meant that he must've been comfortable operating without line of sight. A phantom of blue entered his spiritual vision and he swung his arm behind him, just barely parrying away a kunai before it could cut into his throat.

"Sorry, I don't particularly feel like dying yet," Ren said, voice strained with effort as he pushed to get his opponent's kunai further away from his throat. Tando's strategy was clear. He was trying to separate the two of them so that he could pick them apart one by one. 

"For a kid who comes from a clan full of snakes, you're not very smart, are you?" came the reply, and the weight on Ren suddenly lightened.

Ren blinked for a moment, confused by the development, and then brought his arms up to brace himself when the bright white light flashed in front of his eyes again. The explosion from right underneath him, rocking the lighthouse and tossing him through the air. "Bastard," he grunted, twisting his body to try and divert the course of his fall, but a devastating quick to the gut swiftly derailed this effort and sent him crashing into the ground again.

Tando was upon him soon again, about ten paces from Ren's felled body; about ten paces away from crushing his small body underneath his foot. But before he could pounce on the opening, he stopped and fell to one knee, his face contorted in brutal pain. His breathing quickened and he reached a hand over to his side.

Wedged through his now bloodstained jacket and hard flesh was the Houki's kunai, flashing with a radiant blue chakra. Ren twitched and Tando moved, but the former came on faster; his fluid rise became a lunge, the flat of his palm crashing into the underside of his chin.

"I don't underestimate my opponents anymore," Ren wheezed, his breath still not fully returned. "But you gotta make high risks for the big returns, right?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 18, 2014)

*Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 34*

*Ren Houki*

Tando stumbled back, his breath heavy but paced. "How did you do that?" he asked bitterly.

"I flowed chakra into the kunai I had in my hand before you kicked me away, and then guided it into you with Sōshūjin," Ren answered coolly, drawing another tantō from his pouch. The blade traced an arc around his chest until it was pointed directly at the Iwa ninja.

Tando laughed nastily.

"I might be wounded, but I'll be damned before I get taken down by some kid in close combat."

The Houki hovered his arm until the tip of the tantō was almost directly in line with Tando's chest. The air grew very quiet.

Izumi's spear hummed through the air, flying straight towards Tando. Ren chucked his own tantō at him, the raiton chakra pulsing through the metal acting as a magnet for his friend's special spear. The two closed in on Tando, coming close to skewering through him, but the older shinobi moved faster than both attacks. He side-stepped the attacks and rushed Ren before the Houki could take out another weapon. Ren roared in pain as he felt a hard blow just above his hip, fell to his knees, and got kicked back again.

Ren tried to form another raiton in his hand while he slid across the ground, but to no avail, and Tando began wailing on him again. His voice rang in his ear with each hit. 

"You think I didn't notice that you charged your body with electricity to offset my bakuton?" he asked, his voice growing harsher. "I'll commend you for trying to be sneaky and get me to waste my chakra with my bakuton taijutsu, but you're about ten years too young to be trying to pull one over me. Did you even bother to try and hide the static coursing through your body?"

Another hit, and this time, Ren was pretty sure a rib broke. He didn't even have the time to cry out in pain anymore. _"Just a little more..."_ he thought to himself as he got kicked back another few metres.

A light flashed. Not the bright white light which preempted Tando's explosions, but the static blue of Ren's jutsu activating. As Tando kicked Ren back a further few feet away, the Houki took his chance to drag his fingers across the dirt, imbuing it with raiton chakra. The Explosive Corp approached again, to beat the genin up some more, but his footstep on the dirt was what activated the sigil. Like a landmine, the ground below his feet exploded in a surge of lightning.

"Raiton: Dendō Burēku," Ren muttered weakly. "An invaluable tool for aggressive assholes like you."

The lightning coursed through Tando's body, stealing him of his movement and flooding his muscles with numbness and weakness. He tried to throw a punch, but his body refused to respond to him. Ren raised a hand, and revealed his trap: one of his lanterns hovering above their current location. It had expanded itself to it's room-sized shape, with it's base completely open.

"Checkmate," he said more strongly, and then shouted: "Izumi, now! Use the light!"

Bowstring hummed and a barrage of flaming projectiles came their way. On the instant they reached the Explosive Corp's body, Ren swung his hand down and simultaneously brought the lantern clamping down on Tando. The blue light glowed vividly in the mist, though plumes of smoke escaped and leaked from the edges as Izumi's projectiles set the insides ablaze with flame.

Ren was slow to get up and, though he couldn't see, could feel Izumi's hand on his shoulder. "Shit. Are you alright? You really took a beating back there," he asked, concerned.

"I-I'll be fine," Ren replied hoarsely. "Let's just go find the rest..." his voice trailed off. His vision began swimming, the world went spinning and then suddenly everything went black.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 18, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival ? Invasion​
Hidden behind the mask, Yuuko looked at Hatori through the corner of her eyes as she heard him declare he still needed to keep fighting. It made her quietly wonder to herself about what the boy sees in fighting that she doesn't, or if he noticed that even if they had just won the battle by a thread and still come out of it hurt. Or at least Yuuko did. Then again, if Yuuko had a sword that could heal any wounds she had after a fight maybe she wouldn't be such a coward either. Instead, the pain that erupted from her chest with each breath she took was a constant reminder of what they had just gone through and a warning not to do it again without a good reason.

?Be my guest,? she finally answered after a minute of contemplation. Wincing inwardly at how the words came out sounding a lot colder than Yuuko had intended for them to be, the girl took a deep breath and pulled the mask off her face to show Hatori one of her lazy grins. ?You don?t really need to thank me Hatori.? 

Quiet again, she adjusted the gold fish on top of her stomach and stared up. ?What now?? Yuuko asked no one in particular.


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 18, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Phoenix Festival​
Hatori watches the sword cautiously dropping the scabbard down and pushing it away from himself. Yeah it healed him but that shouldn't of been possible and the sensation he felt was certainly nothing positive, last thing he wanted now was to be dealing with more supernatural stuff it was bad enough when he first stepped into the veil hours before arriving.

There was a fairly awkward silence before the girl gave her response and he would be lying to say he did not expect it, seeing her remove the mask and reveal her grin he couldn't help but frown primarily at her opening statement. "We all fight for different reasons, I guess you have yet to find yours."

He takes a deep breath crossing his legs and commented, "Can I ask you, if your afraid of battle why did you become a shinobi. Your family had no obligation to becoming shinobi. I did it for revenge, but now I do it to defend this realm from those who'd seek it's conquest even if my fate is ultimately death... our fate."

April becomes slightly uncomfortable, Hatori had taken that news surprisingly well being told that in several months time, on the night of winter solstice they would either die to delay the inevitable or... Before she could go any further she felt him gently nudge her. "I'm sorry." She commented.


"What now... well I would recommend we rest up before you start contemplating that question. You have no idea what might be beyond the walls, it could be yet another blood bath. I think a better question in your case would be whose side are you on, white or black because if this gets out of hand you will find yourself amidst a war and remaining neutral is simply not a option, we all must choose sides even if it's not the right one."He states still questioning the choice he had made hours before.


----------



## Laix (Sep 18, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE FUZENGAKURE INVASION
*PART 5*


_____________________










​ A sombre stone-cold glare occupied the face of Edie Nakano, not wavering for a single moment under any condition. All she could think of was defeating this guy, pummeling him until he couldn't_ breathe_. This may be the first person she kills as a kunoichi yet the girl can confidently say she'll have no regrets.

How dare he do this to Fuzen, killing perhaps _hundreds_ of innocent civilians and ruining their lives for his own selfish gain.

How dare he do that to Alisa, capturing her out as part of some sick, twisted game.

And most importantly, how dare he do that to her. Treating her like trash, _weak trash_, that isn't even worth a serious battle.

Her blood was boiling! The lust for revenge wasn't going to be satisfied until she could call herself victor of this battle. 

_*POOF*_
​
A burst of thick, white smoke filled the evening sky of Fuzen as it wafted from her palm. In that same instant, the same smoke coated the two clones of Katsuyu occupying both the street and space adjacent to Sairi. What was once the setting sun casting its rays over their rooftop battlefield was now the wide shadow of the Great Slug Katsuyu whom had been summoned above him.

The only difference was, she was _huge_. No longer was there the human-sized one destroying his statue with doses of acid but a monster that could easily fill the street in width. Combining its overbearing weight with the power of gravity, Katsuyu came plummeting down towards the target with tremendous velocity.

" You really think that fat slug's gonna stop me!?" He yelled, swiftly weaving through a series of handseals before slamming his palms down on the ground. The earth began to shake slightly prior to two arms of stone emerging from the ground, attempting to catch the falling Katsuyu. 

Edie retorted his claim, yelling "This is only _1/30th_ of the original!" Her words completely dictated by her emotions at this point. There was no cocky smiles, no confident smirks or sassy hair flicks. She was aiming to _win_.

To his disdain, Katsuyu went through the stone structures like an eraser before colliding with Sairi. Such force easily broke through the roof of the now abandoned shop, plunging down to the ground floor with a decimated roof left behind. 
_*CRASH*_
​
Crushed between the weight of the slug and the surface of the earth, Sairi could barely breathe as he felt his bones crack and organs puncture. He was already in a critical condition and this was just the first part of Edie's sweet revenge. Just seconds after impact, Katsuyu's body divided into twenty body-sized slugs which slithered away with haste from the impact crater. Four of the clones huddled together to cushion Alisa's fall, who had been freed from her stone structure from the initial collision. Their next move was to get as far away as possible from the zone for the second and final part of the combination attack.

Edie pulled her fist back as pure chakra coated her hand like a blue flame, matching the fierceness in her eyes. The final punch, filled with _everything._ This started off as a distraction from their escape but was now one of the hardest battles of her shinobi career. She'd never felt so enraged in her life and was focusing all the power from these emotions to this one attack.

Sairi could barely open an eye, his vision blurred and distorted. However, he was able to make out the blonde soaring towards him with her arm extended and chakra shielding the front like an incoming meteor. He was able to see death incoming, he could see the sweet karma that was ready to greet him. His heart began to race, pounding against his chest. There was nothing he could do though. Katsuyu had crushed most of his body, leaving him looking like a swatted fly. 

The distance between them shortened. Their atmosphere heightened, all eyes were on the girl powered by only her heart.

*SANRANCHŌ*
 SCATTERED BUTTERFLIES
 
 _*SMASH*_
​ 
With complete silence, Edie connected her chakra-enhanced punch directly with the Iwagakure general. The dusty white from the air being crushed under the pressure of her blow and the azure blue of all the excess chakra leaking from her hands blended together, curving around her figure as she cut tore through the earth like a drill. All that filled the air was a mixture of Sairi's screams of despair, the ear-shattering collision of the ground being torn asunder and the trembling earthquake that echoed throughout the nearby area. 

The building had been erased from existence, leaving behind only a few support beams from its skeleton and resistant chunks of wall that had survived a multi-ton slug and a chakra-powered punch. Edie pulled her fist from the fifteen foot deep crater created on top of Katsuyu's one before climbing up to the surface to greet her summoning, who was now just one body-sized slug carrying Alisa on her back.

 "You did it, Miss Edie. You saved Alisa and defeated the threat! Fuzengakure are surely grateful for your service to-"

"We need to go."
​ 
Katsuyu was cut off by the sharp words of Edie, who didn't intend to be so rude but had no patience for fluff. She just wanted to get out of this place and get closer to the truth. This invasion had opened a whole box of shit that she needed to go through. Suzume, her father, the Chūnin Exams, her powers... These were all questions that needed answers and she was done waiting.   ​


----------



## Kei (Sep 19, 2014)

_
Mermaid's Feet 
Aftermath Promise
Keil Sili
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc​_

The shelter was packed to the brim with people. Which made things a bit uncomfortable, but it was a good sign. That means most of the steps taken to ensure the public safety was successful. Even though the air was thick with tension, it wasn?t as bad as it could have been. Kei took note of this as she sat walled up in a corner, she watched the people move around, some pacing back in forth, others cooing the children to calm down, and some just crying. This has taken its toll on the people of the village, and it even taken its toll on her. 

His words stung her like someone salt on an open wound. Kei gripped her chest as she curled herself up in the little ball.  Anytime she closed her eyes, she could hear his voice, and see his face.  Kei?s heart would only sting in pain like someone cutting it slowly, but deep. She played it off, because there was nothing she could have done. Those words were filled with anger, frustration, and sadness, Kyo was going through a lot?.

And yet, it wouldn?t stop the pain she felt?.

_?It?s hard being kind?.?_ A voice hissed at her, Kei lifted her head from her knees and looked around. That voice rung in her ear as if it was the closest thing to her, but yet no one was talking to her. Everyone was going about their own thing, so why was it so loud?

?Do you see what kindness gets you? Nothing, but pain and suffering, you cared for him, and he stabs you.?​
The voice chuckled and almost like a magnet being drawn to the polar opposite, Kei saw them. The bright blue eyes that almost looked like the sea itself, the pupils looked contrasted the bright blue and were almost darker than the darkest part of the sea. 

_?Do you hate him??​_
She could only see its eyes through the crowd, but she noticed white scales. The scales were beautiful like the fresh white snow on the mountain side. 

Kei shook her head as she rested her chin on her knees, ?No, he was upset, his mom is out there. He must be really worried. So?It?s okay.?

The voice chuckled at her, and that was when she saw it, the full form of the thing she was talking to. It was a white dragon, with beautiful white scales, and dangerously blue eyes.  The teeth were could be seen through its white muzzle. However, it was small though, so small, it almost resembled a pet more than a fearsome dragon.

_?It?s because I haven?t eaten?.?_​
The voice sighed,_ ?I?m starving and in need of food?.?_

?Is there any way I can help?? Kei voice filled with concern as the dragon had lain down on the floor, its eyes filled with pain and the body appeared weak. The dragon smiled from all the way across the room. 

_?Yes there is a way. Something you can only do.?_ The dragon sighed,_ ?Let me eat you??_

Kei eyes widen and a slight chuckle rung in her ear. 

?Don?t worry you?ll never know. I will only eat the parts of you that is weak, I?ll cut them gently out and you?ll never notice that they are missing. And to thank you for the feast, those hands will become stronger. They will grow to love you and only you. Only thing you have to do is let me feast from you.?​
The dragon was a part of the hands? Kei looked down at her shadow. She truthfully didn?t understand how they worked.  She knew little from the academy days, the difference types, but other than that. Kei touched her shadow, and a hand fingers interlaced with hers.  A slight sting of regret bubbled up, maybe she should have asked Magus about them before summoning them.

However, she needed them at the time, and there was nothing she can do now. The hand let her go before reaching up and stroking her face and another hand appeared reaching up and stroking the other side of her face. 

_?It?s too late to regret the choice you made, whether it was made for the sake of another or because you were in danger. They are tied with you for all eternity. They will listen to you and you only, they will hate who you hate, they will like who you like, but not they will never love a person like they will love you.?_​
The hands stopped their constant doting on their master when she had looked up at the dragon?.

?Are you one of these hands?? The dragon smiled weakly at the young girl, ?And what do you mean by eat? As in eat a part of my body??

The dragon chuckle slowly filled the room with laughter,_ ?No! I need you to live but I want to grow strong! I want nothing but your strength left!" _The dragon laughed but slowly it eyes sharpen at her, _?To feed me? When you get mad, get mad, when you are sad, you are sad, and when you want something. Stop at nothing to achieve it.?
_

_?Destroy the person that looks out for others, look inward Kei?.A battle is raging on between me and another dragon, that will ultimetaly decided your future. One of us is going to lead to your untimely destruction and the other will lead you to the promise land. ?_

?Which of you is winning??

_?The one you continue on to feed.?_​


----------



## Kei (Sep 19, 2014)

_
The Son of Beasts
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
Kyo Minami_​

The hatred was brewing under the feelings of despair and hope. Kyo could tell, just by looking at the people from his village as they had almost looked like rats at a lab. Cowering in fear in a corner, wondering what was next, because the worse was far from over.  Though as Kyo stood, he felt the eyes befall him and stare at him with hope that just because he was here, he could be the fire that ward away the darkness that had befallen Fuzenkagure. 

Although they didn?t know that he was in the same boat as them. Not the fear, he wasn?t scared, it was instilled in him that dying for his village was the ultimate form of pride. However, it was a double bladed sword, if he or his mother died. There was no truer despair that could ever grip the villagers like their deaths. The death of a leader, someone they looked up to for guidance, Kyo knew that could only bring about panic that he would truthfully be scared to see.

No the fear he wasn?t why he was in the same boat as the people cowering in the corner. What had dominated his mind, body, and soul, was the undeniable hatred that had brewed.  

?Bastards?.? Kou cursed, Kyo looked behind him to see his cousin on the floor, she rocked back and forth as she bit down on her nail. ?They?ll pay?They?ll all fucking pay?.I?ll kill them?I?ll kill all them?.!?

She chewed on her ring finger nail, as her eyes glowed a dangerous shade of red. 

_*?I don?t give a shit, man, woman, or even child! I fucking slaughter all of Iwa!?*_​
Kou bit down on her nail hard and began to pull, ripping the nail from the finger. Kyo went to his cousin and touched her back, but by that time it was too late. The nail was fully off its finger, and her finger bled. However, she looked up at him almost like she did nothing of the sort.

_?Kyo?? _Her voice was warm as if she remembered something. She reached out and touched his face, ?I?ll murder them all, for you, for the sake of Fuzenkagure, and for our family.?

She said it as though she wasn?t planning genocide of people. Her voice was warm and soothing, as if the invasion never happened and they were back at the compound. 

?Kou?? He nudged his cousin?s head and she smiled, ?We?ll make them pay together??

?I want to help too!? Keisuke growled, causing Kou and Kyo to part, ?They?.They?ll all pay!?

Kou got up from the floor and hugged her younger cousin. She hugged him so tightly, that he had no other options but to hug her back. 

?Don?t worry. You?ll get your chance?.? She sounded like a mother, ?You have to make sure there is nothing left alright, no one, absolutely no one. Leave no stone unturned. My sweet Keisuke?.?

Keisuke nodded his head as tears formed in his eyes and he cried. Kou hushed it with motherly coos, telling him he had to be strong for the sake of the people and the clan. Kyo looked at the door of the shelter hoping his mother would walk through any minute with news of their victory. His heart ached, he just needed to know that she was alright that was all. If she was alright, if his family was alright then he wouldn?t let his anger control him. 

The door to the shelter open and a slight gasp can be heard from the people behind them. However it was only Soma and Sosuke.

?Sections C3 and C4 have been reported clear?.The whole western section have been cleared of enemy reinforcements.? Soma made her announcement, ??..?

She looked at the people, but her words got caught in her throat as there was nothing else she could report. There was nothing she could say to them to make them feel better, a fight was still brewing outside, no, not a fight. A full fledged war was happening, and no words of kindness could help them.

The people didn?t want kind words, they wanted revenge?..


----------



## Cjones (Sep 19, 2014)

*Invasion Of Fuzengakure IV*


A time long since abandoned in history, there was once a time where Osamu would have called Zo a close ally, a brother in arms. An essential figure of influence within the walls of the stone. On the exterior of such a delicate situation it could only be called as the old clich?d story of old allies now turned bitter enemies. Even those that once followed under his banner, comrades long since lost in history?s past, would simply say it was a case of familiarity breeds contempt among the closes of friends. 

They had grown so close, so close that he had considered naming her his successor. It was because of having known her so long that he had grown to despise; however, this was a banality that didn?t apply to Osamu at all, his respect for her hadn?t change, not at all. But the clan themselves?had grown well beyond their means. Once before he had attempted more subtle means to end their influence, but all he could manage was a crippling blow.

But now, this was his chance to erase their existence from this earth. 

*?DEMON FANG!?*​
The flames that permeated from Zo Minami?s blade ravaged the earth as the attack launched itself toward the leader of the Stone. His hand skimmed across the earth, in retaliation a mammoth wall of earth rocketed out of the earth and towered in the sky. Such a wall of impressive stature would be enough to stave the power of one easily, but his opponent wasn?t just Zo, her family stood alongside with her. *?Phoenix Roar!?* The blazing breath of fire mixed together in a firestorm that hit the base and chased up the wall, splitting in half. 

It was a drawn curtain introducing the stars as the three Minami?s charged through at a retreating Osamu. The fact that it was three vs one was of no concern to him, maybe they assumed more numbers would equal greater chances of success? A basic strategy, but before the man who has held his seat of power for well over four decades, it was only a slight delay of the inevitable. Ruka and Rex clawed at him with feral viciousness, a result of their growing anger, a resounding blunt clank was the clash of Osamu?s parries with his rifle against their claws. The eventual fevered dance across the street ending in an overhead clash as they both clamped their fangs down onto his rifle. 

?The years have been good to you two, to keep up with me, I compliment you.? Osamu praised as he stood his ground. ?But Ruka?we have yet to finish?? Fire crackled and spat in a sheet over his head, the sight of Zo gliding in the air and with a guttural roar her sword swung as she fell in a stream of fire that spread across the fair area of the street, scorching the earth black. Such a powerful attack, but mighty woman?s face was so very alert. In the moment she fell down, she hadn?t felt a thing.

?I didn?t connect.? She announced much to the chagrin of the other two. Now was a simply waiting game, their senses high, all in order to find out where Iwagakure?s leader had vanished, although their wait would be a very short one. The tremored and cracked before a massive stave-like earth protrusion erupted between all three, rotating blades of earth shot out from it sides and spun like a top with a whirring whistle. The three Minami each fell back in opposite directions just as the stave twirled faster and rocketed it?s blades in a perpetual spray. In the midst of the his action the surrounding earth bulged out as a mass swim through the ground and busted out of the ground in front of Ruka. Osamu stood directly in front of her, the barrel of his rifle pointed directly down her sight. 

?Ruka?answer me this?? Osamu began as sea of fire erupted in the background behind him. He knew such a simple trick wouldn?t be nowhere near enough to slow down that mad dog, but it was just enough to get what he wanted.

?That bastard of yours, is here isn?t he? Yes. Or. No.? 

​


----------



## Kei (Sep 20, 2014)

_
Mermaid's Feet 
Aftermath Promise
Keil Sili
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc_




_?Kei?.?_​
A voice called out to her, and her body rocked back and forth.  Kei opened her eyes slowly, as Yomi and Jewel appeared in her sights. And instantly everything came at her like a rocket. The bright florescent light, the pain in her back, and the stinging in her eyes and throat, did she wake from reality only to be greeted with a nightmare? Kei back was in serious pain as she moved. Jewel smiled and reached out her hand to help her, but the dark hand instantly slapped her away.

?Whoa!? Jewel back away as the shadows began to push up Kei?s body, straightening her up and flattening her hair, ?So many hands?Are those what I think they are??

Yomi chuckled to herself as Kei yawned and the dark hands covered her mouth for her, ?It seem a lot of things had happened during the small period of time since we were apart.?  Yomi said and Kei could only nod in agreement as the hands went down back into her shadow. 

?How long was I out?? Kei asked as she looked around, the people still talking amongst themselves, but yet the feeling of this small place didn?t change. She felt the fear, the uneasy, and the despair that everyone was going through. 

?10 minutes or 20 at max, I think.? Jewel answered before she looked at Kei, ?Did something happen while you were out there??

Kei shook her head, ?Why??

Jewel looked at Kei for a moment and brushed her fingers through her hair, ?You looked really tired and you just sat in a corner?.Did something happen to your family??  Jewel was actually showing concern for Kei in which she could only smile and shake her head. 

?No nothing happened?.?​
Jewel looked at her for a minute and Kei could see the flash of doubt that had appeared on her face.  It was the truth though, but it was nothing Kei deemed of concern for Jewel. Her problems were hers alone, and they?ve been so nice to her. So kind to her, that she didn?t want to burden them with her own problems. 

?Kei?.? Yomi called out to her that caused the young girl to jump, the old woman was looking at the people and seemed to have the most troubled expression on her face, ?Walk with me for a bit.?

?Sure!?​
Kei went to the side of Yomi and they began to make their way through the crowd. The shelter was crowded, however that was a good thing to Kei. The discomfort she felt was just a reminder that most of the people had made it safely to the shelters. Though, Kei looked down at Yomi as she scanned the place, this was only one in sixteen shelter.  So the state of this one didn?t mean that the others would be doing so well.

?I?ve been growing older and not younger you know.? Yomi said, ?I have no children, nor grandchildren, I have neither nieces nor nephews. I have no one that is related to me by blood.?

?The only family are the people that call the red light district their home and somehow I managed to create a bond with the people outside my that tiny world.?​
Kei listened to Yomi intently, the words that came from her felt sullen and yet she had the most clear face on.

?Kei look at the crowd and tell me what you see?.What you feel from the people.? Yomi leaned against the walls as she looked. Kei turned around and looked at the people.

?They are sad?.? Kei stated the obvious before shaking her head, but she knew that the most basic answer was the incorrect one. ?Everyone feels as though they lost hope. There is nothing else for them once they get out of here and they know that.?

Kei eyes scanned over the people, the injured ones, the sick ones, and the ones that had crawled into balls, ?Some lost more than they bargained for and can never get that back. There nothing in this place but despair??

?And?.?​
Kei looked behind her, and Yomi nodded her head, ?A storm is coming Kei, it would be foolish if you look at the trees instead of the forest.?


Kei turned back around and looked over the people once more, ??.? A storm was coming, but didn?t a storm already come? Didn?t it tear everything apart and leave nothing in its wake? Kei mind clouded with questions, but that was when she saw what Yomi was seeing.

?Hatred?.Disgust?? Kei answered as she felt her own tone shake, ?Everyone?.Everyone wants revenge! Someone will pay for this! Someone will have to pay for this!?

That was the storm Yomi saw, and Kei felt in her own heart. Someone would have to pay and even if Fuzenkagure didn?t outright do something to retaliate, the people would.  Even now, Kei could see the developing clouds hanging over the heads of the people in despair, one that will grow and turn into outright anger and resentment.  

?It?s nothing like a tragedy to bond people together.? Yomi explained, ?But tragedies don?t only bring in sadness, they just don?t bond people together?.It tears them apart to??

Kei turned to Yomi and for a minute Kei finally saw why Yomi was worried?

?You think we will go to war??​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 20, 2014)

*Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 35*

*Ren Houki*

Shading his eyes with his hand, Ren groaned as the sun's rays pierced his eyelids. The dust cloud had dispersed. The entire area was in ruins, with buildings collapsed and the air fresh with electricity. A groan sounded behind him, followed by a melodious laugh.

"Lovely day to fall unconscious, isn't it, Renny?" Lin asked bemusedly.

Ren spun around on the spot, his face contorting from confusion to sudden rage. "What the hell are you doing here?" he seethed.

His sister rested her head on the palm of her hand, giving a sad shake of her head as she passed a melodramatic sigh. "After all the trouble I went through to hide myself into Iwa's army, _this_ is my welcome? I have to say... I'm a little wounded, little brother."

The younger Houki remained silent and just continued to glare.

"If you must know, I'm actually here because I'm a little bit peeved at you," Lin replied.

Ren flashed forward, shooting off from the ground with a fist outstretched to punch her in the face. Lin smiled, casually deflecting the punch away with her hand. 

"Let's not embarrass ourselves here," she said, her fingers wrapping around Ren's hand until his knuckles turned white. "Especially not in front of your friend."

She clicked her heels and for the first time since he woke up, Ren noticed Izumi's beat up and barely conscious body underneath his sister's foot, a remains of a broken spear laid next to him, glistening under the afternoon sun. Ren looked back up, his blue eyes locking themselves in a glare with his sister. Lin didn't seem to notice and continued to talk.

"He was very spunky, I'll give him that. A little but stupid, but I appreciated the entertainment, as brief as it was."

"What do you want?"

"You're not really in any position to make demands, you know," Lin frowned, "but since I'm feeling particularly altruistic today, I'll stop wasting time on the small talk. Were you always this vapid?"

Ren replied with silence, prompting her to give a nonchalant shrug. "How should I say this..." she muttered. "Ah. Well, you suck. I've been watching your progress in the exams, agog to see you maybe blaze through the competition, but instead you've been getting your ass kicked the entire time. And now you're playing around with vacuous morons from the Explosive Corps?" she gave a sigh, pressing the tips of her index and middle fingers to her forehead. Then she looked back up, giving a kick to Tando's decapitated and charred body right beside her. 

"So, I'm here to tell you to cut things off with your little friends. That one girl with the black hair, the imbecile with the brown hair, the boy laying unconscious underneath my foot and that weird one with the glasses," Lin stated, her voice suddenly turning cold. "They're dragging you down, and it's incredibly irritating to watch. You could, of course, decline and stick with them, but..."

In a flash, she spun around and kicked Ren away into the air with a swift foot in his chest. The glimmer of a kunai shone in the air as she produced a blade from the sleeve of her robe, and then she bent down to press the tip of the kunai to the back of Izumi's neck. "I'll just kill them, in that case. One by one."

Ren got up from the ground, blood rushing in his ear and adrenaline pumping through the rest of his body. His hand was clutched to his stomach. "W-why do you care about my progress?" he asked somewhat weakly, his breath heavy with fatigue.

"You're not really in any position to ask me questions, are you?" Lin raised an eyebrow, digging her kunai deeper until steel touched skin and blood was drawn.

The genin grinded his teeth. "Fine," he stated.

She removed the kunai from the surface of Izumi's skin, a sardonic smile lighting her facet. "Excell-" her eyes widened and she launched herself back several paces away as a dark blur suddenly flew in and landed on the ground immediately in front of Izumi.

The shinobi rose up, his full form short yet imposing. He stood with his two hands holding each other behind his back, covered by the sleeve of his robe, and the usual stern expression he had on when he was usually around the clan complex. But this time was different. There was a palpable, almost suffocating, level of blood-lust rippling through the air.

"You will not touch a single hair on my grandson," Kyoudou Houki stated.


----------



## Kei (Sep 20, 2014)

_
Mermaid's Feet 
Aftermath Promise
Keil Sili
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
_​
War?.

It?s only been a few years of peace, and yet that seemed the most logical answer. The people would want blood for blood. Fuzenkagure was still new, almost childlike with the way they handled things, but like a child Kei guessed the people would want blood and Fuzenkagure will give them blood. Kei felt it in her heart, even if they waited for a while, the discord would be there. The hatred for Iwa and the people of white, it was there lurking in the shadows and feeding off of everyone?s despair. 

?I don?t think we will go into it just yet, but the thought is there. The people would want action after this. They?ll be thrown into frenzy.? Yomi explained before she chuckled to herself, ?Even I don?t think it such a bad idea??

Kei turned around to Yomi, who just smiled and shook her head, ?I don?t know if it?s my rage speaking or me logically gaining the upper hand in this situation.? She released a sigh before looking at Kei, ?Although how do you feel about this? As my understudy, I would love to hear about your opinion.?

Kei thought for a minute, everything she was taught made war seem wrong. She remembered her days back in the academy, and the teachings that war wasn?t what they wanted. War was the last thing they wanted, but now Kei felt it bubbling not only from the people but from her own body. 

_?Feed me?.?_​
?I hate them for doing this to us, and I want them to pay with every fiber of their being.? Kei answered truthfully, because there was no reason to keep the shrine maiden face up. As she looked down at the ground, she could feel herself peering into the abyss of her own shadow and those bright blue eyes of that dragon peering right back.

_?More?Feed me more??_​
?Why? Why should they go unpunished for their crimes and we have to sit and lick our wounds?? Kei bright yellow eyes seemed locked on the blue that came from the abyss of her shadow, the portal that allowed the hands to summon themselves. ?It?s unfair?We didn?t do anything wrong?Anything! Anything!?

?So?You would want to go into war as well??​
Kei didn?t even know that she gripped her dress so tightly she threaten to rip apart of it off, but she blinked and looked up from her own darkness.  A slight smile spread across her face, as Kei stood up tall and strong. She shook her head simply?.

?No?? She answered before taking another deep breath, ?War?.Not now?Not yet?.?

Her eyes widen, ?But they will pay?.One way or another, we will rise again, and we will make all of Iwa crumble like the rocks they are.? Kei placed her fingers over her mouth as a slight chuckle escaped her lips.

_?Oh my?.That was mean of me wasn?t it??_​


----------



## Hollow (Sep 20, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival - Invasion​
A whim. That?s pretty much the only reason Yuuko joined the Academy and became a genin in the first place. And since her parents thought it was only a phase, they gave her permission. The reason was stupid, Yuuko herself could understand that. And it wouldn?t be strong enough to hold her in this world if it she stayed as she was. With this in mind, Yuuko pulled the mask back on and pondered on whether to answer Hatori or not. Would it be okay to be honest? Would he mock her for it or?tell her to stop being a kunoichi? Yuuko took a deep breath. 

?*Does the reason matter?*? Yuuko answered with a question of her own, trying to get away from actually answering why. ?*I became a kunoichi and I?m here. I shouldn?t have to choose the comfort of a civilian life just because my family doesn?t have a shinobi background. Same thing the other way: you shouldn?t have to choose the shinobi path just because your entire family is into it.*? _*That was one great, grand and almighty answer Yuuko, congratulations.*_ Too bad she was just making things up so she could evade giving a straight answer and being possibly chided or mocked, even if she knew from heart that Hatori wouldn?t treat her in such a way.

She received Hatori?s answer to her ?what now? question with a grin hidden behind the mask. Rest, there?s one thing she could do with no problems whatsoever. There was just one slight detail that had her moving to sit up and get ready to move. ?*We need rest but I don?t want to do it here. Anyone could just pass by and decide to finish our little friend?s job just because they?re in the mood for it.*? She explained, grabbing at her messed up yukata with some unease and placing her goldfish on the ground so she could remove the clothing. ?*I?ll walk better if I don?t have the obi putting pressure on my body.*?

?*About your question of loyalty,*? Yuuko added after successfully undressing her uncomfortable yukata. The girl swallowed and rose to her feet to enforce her idea of needing to move to a safer place. She looked around and winced while she shifted on her feet, why did her chest still have to hurt when it was her legs doing the work? She took a deep breath and tried to focus on answering Hatori to keep the annoying pain at bay. ?*I don?t have a real answer,*? she said and because she had already evaded his question before she added her honest opinion. ?*I?ll probably run away as best as I can if things take a turn for the worse while we?re here. It would be nice to say I?m all for Kumo but?you were right before Hatori?I have to pick the side I think is right.*? The girl looked down at her hands, the mask was there to hide her face but she still couldn?t look him in the eye. ?*But I also can?t fight for Fuzen, my family?s back home?*? 

?*What happened to your family, Hatori? What happened to fighting for them?*? She asked, tentatively, motioning at the boy to get up.


----------



## Kei (Sep 20, 2014)

_
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
A Battle For Everyone's Soul
_​
When she looked up at him, there was nothing but a barrel of a gun that she was looking up at. She could barely see the man that stood over her, like a hunter would do a fox they finally caught. However, she was far from a fox, she was far from the woman he thought she was. Ruka eyes narrowed on his, as he stood above her, but even as angry as she could get. The moment her son was brought into this, Ruka eyes shook with incredible rage. It threatens to tear her apart at any minute….

“Remember your words Osamu….Mines….” Ruka didn’t move from the ground, but she wasn’t giving up, her nails dung under the earth, “Mines…He is mines! _*HE IS MY SON! MY CHILD! MINES! HE HAS NO RELATION TO THAT TAINTED THING YOU CALLED BLOOD!!!*_”

She grit her teeth as her eyes burned with hatred, “Even in death he will be my son! My blood! *AND I WILL PERSONALLY DIE AND CURSE YOU FROM THE BOTTOMS OF HELL BEFORE I EVEN ADMIT THAT YOU ARE HIS GRANDFATHER*!” 

Ruka let out a scream that pierced the darkness of the skies, before her whole body erupted into flames.  Although before she could even get up to attack the man, she would curse from the bottom of hell, where her torment and sins would eat her alive, another flaming ball appeared from behind Osamu, grabbing her. It was Rex, he held his sister in his arms as he saved her from Osamu. Though behind him, Zo had unleased a bundle of wires.

*“PHONEIX SCREAM!”*​
The wires were set on fire as the wires and launched themselves at Osamu. 

Rex looked behind him and covered his older sister head as the result of the impact had caused a huge explosion.  He looked down at Ruka. She was shaking, not in fear of her life, but anger that was caused by bearing the child that she called her son. Rex gritted his teeth as he hoped that Osamu would finally fall, but he knew that the chances of that were very slim, almost nonexistent!

“….Ruka…”  Rex said as he gave his sister a tight squeeze, she looked up at her younger brother who smiled warmly at her, “Leave, find your son and protect him…”

“Rex?” Ruka looked at him in a confused manner as Zo landed beside them, her sword wasn’t fully out of its sheath but it was clearly seen that the wires were coming from the sheath. 

“Ruka….Go….” He kissed his older sister forehead, “Take care of the family….We’ll slow him down, he won’t get to Kyo or anyone else.”

“Rex….!” Ruka finally realized what he meant and her head almost snapped to Zo, “Zo! I can stay and fight!”

“Fighting isn’t what we need! We need to protect! Our village! The people! And our family! If we fall here...Who will be able to stop him?” Zo explained, she forced a smile as she looked back to her cousin, “It’d be nice if this was the end right here….”

Ruka stood up and tears welled up in her eyes, “Come home….Please return home…” She said, Rex laughed and Zo smiled.

“Of course we will!” Rex said before turning back to the battle field, “Of course….”

Ruka felt the fear that had appeared in Rex voice, they were fighting so long that now only the will to live was dominating their heads. She turned her back to her family and ran off, she ran fast and as hard as her body could, but not once she looked back. If she did, she wasn’t going to be able to stop herself from turning back around. So she pushed forward with her entire being….

“Rex….” Zo felt the need to call his name, and he only smiled weakly, “….”

“I had a good life, you know….I married a wonderful woman, and have so many great children…Everything I wanted been handed to me on a golden platter.” Rex ran his fingers through his hair, “I was a selfish younger sibling, living the good life, while his sister struggled, I think this I’ll make this the biggest gift I’ll give to her. To see her kid….One more time…”

Zo closed her eyes as she turned away from him, “I hope she says something to mines….I bet they are worried sick.”

“You’ll say something to yours once we are done with this.”

“….Ah…God….I really hope so…”​


----------



## Cjones (Sep 20, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure V*


Zo’s wires of chakra etched themselves into the earth as fire raced down their length to overtake and immolate Osamu entire body. He simply shot a glance of annoyance in the woman’s general direction before stomping his foot against onto the ground. Immediately curvatures of earth rose and encased him in a protective dome. The conflagration of Zo’s attack spread rapidly over the vault that surrounded Osamu, effortlessly penetrating into its core. From the smoke of the blaze the Mad Dog of Fuzen watched the smoldering rubble as she slowly began her descent toward the ground, but once again, her target was nowhere to be found. 

“Basics 101: It’s much harder to dodge in mid-air than on land.” A menacing tone belonging to the leader of the stone himself, as he appeared directly behind the free falling woman. Her attack was used a smoke screen to hid his movements through the earth as he catapulted into the air after her. The barrel of his rifle slowly began to glow a bright white with his sights set directly onto the skull of Zo. One simply shot was all he was aiming for to end this fight. “Rita…let’s see just how impressive this weapon of yours is.” It was the end. Fuzengakure hope for reconstruction would die here, along with her. 

“Jinton….” An inferno fireball dashed into his land of sight, redirecting the tip of the firearm from its intending target. A miniscule concentration of white energy shot out the barrel at blinding speed and into an empty area of the village. Upon impact it instantly expanded several times its size into a massive white cube that expanded over a great region of the village. The emitted energy was powerful enough to cause a kick start of powerful wind currents before quickly dissipating into nothing. All that was left in the aftermath was a square shape crevice, everything around it gone, as if it had been disintegrated. 

The two Minami’s retreated to one another’s side on the ground as Osamu fell directly across from them. A rather pleased look on his normally stern features at the power of his elemental artes that was emitted through this rifle. _“Very impressive, Rita…”_ His respect for the woman known as “The Prodigy” had increased in that very moment; however, the more pressing concern at the moment was…

“Zo and…Rex? I must apologize. It seems I should have come to euthanize you dogs far sooner, my deepest condolences; however…” Such a vicious comment was more than enough to make their eyes glow near the deep rich color of blood. “In my old age, I’ve found myself yearning to see all my grandchildren. Yori, who’s here with me and Nori, who’s back home…that bastard is the only one I’ve yet to lay my eyes upon. As such…” His hand slammed down against the cold concrete and in mere moments the ground exploded into a pair of limbs, and then a body as a towering stone golem began to arise overshadowing the two Minami’s tenfold. 

“I wish to see how he looks.” Osamu announced as the golem took a thunderous step forward. “Yori. Ruka’s gone after the boy, find him.” He called back to his right hand, his granddaughter, as he preceded with is attack on Zo and Rex. Yori gave him confirmation of his order a she stood atop the great pillar that looked over the entire village. While the Tsuchikage was the head of entirety of Iwagkaure, she would be its backbone. Yori was the strategist behind this entire thing. 

“Jiro. Come in.” 

_With Masami…_
*BOOM BOOM BOOM* 

A downpour of debris fell from the sky with the successive explosions of the buildings in the surrounding sector. A grey military style boot emerged from the smoke as he slammed on top of a stone slab that had emerged from the wreckage. Jiro peered out at all the…rather unnecessary damage he had managed to cause. He blew up nearly everything in his path to the point that there was nothing but a fog of smoke that hung in the area around him. Something he had failed to notice until just a few seconds ago.

“Hey, little whore, where’d you go? Stop being a pussy and come out.” He cursed. Just meters away from him, hidden deep underneath some wreckage, Masami sat in hiding. Huffing and wheezing as she was pushed toward her limit or possibly well beyond her limit already. “This man…is far beyond…my abilities…” A tinge of depression seeped into her nerves. It was often hard to admit your own shortcomings, but she knew this to be the truth. There was nothing she could really do before this man as everything she threw at him was even enough to slow him down. 

_“But I cannot allow him to slay me. Hisashi is here…I have to find…Hisa-“_ 

*BOOM*

Her hiding place was blown asunder from the explosion while Jiro stood looking down on her with a coy smile. “Sup little whore. Thought you could hide? Please.” Masami flipped from her position in an acrobatic display which earned a whistle Jiro as the young Senju landed with her hands poised to deliver a string of seals. But it was all futile as the much more powerful Iwagakure shinobi dashed into her zone, cutting her seals short with a roundhouse kick. Just narrowly did she avoid his attack as a spiked javelin shot out the ground once his foot hit it, nicking his thigh? It was an offset of balance that sent her tumbling across the ground, yet she was able to rebound in a mad dash as she reached into her sleeve. The broken sword from earlier brandished as she leapt toward him. 

“Chirisazame.” 

Masami arm became obscure from the speed of her attack as her stab at Jiro with furious rapid thrusts. But his movements were much too swift as he grabbed her arm mid thrust and elbowed in the back onto the ground. This wasn’t going to last to much longer, but just as she bounced off the ground from the impact a rhythmic beep caught her attacker’s attention as he pressed his finger into his earlobe. “Jiro here…yeah, just a few minutes away in fact. I’m just doing a bit of housekeeping.” His non-chalantly punted Masami in the gut causing her to slam into a boulder in an upright position. 

“Stay there, be back for you in a minute.” He whispered to her as he went back to his call. “There’s a woman at coordinates 38.8…-90.6. Cross reference her chakra signature in a village wide scan and find the closest match.” Jiro nodded at every word.

“Yes commander. I’ll let you know in a few.” With the end of the call Jiro began a small search of his nearby surroundings, before coming upon a very flat surface area, one he hadn’t touched yet. His foot stomped onto the ground, an odd action to Masami as she observed from the outside, but for Jiro it was a particularly ability of his. Everything in his mind went black as spectral figures soon entered into his mind all a hazy shade of various colors before he locked onto a running figure. His foot skid across the ground, as a pulsating wave ran through the earth, many more figures appearing and others vanishing before he found what he was looking for. A solitary figure with a near perfect match of the running one. It was time to report. 

“Commander. The location of the exact match is in one of the cardinal directions, west. Yeah. I picked up that Shiori is in that area. Alright. I’ll finish up here and be on my way. Over and out.” Once that was done, his attention was brought back to Masami who gotten back up to her feet, his actions having given her a brief respite. 

“Time to die.” 

_Fuzengakure; West Section Shelter…_
“Precede to a cardinal direction. Check. Find the kid and keep him occupied. Okay.” 

Just outside the bunker that housed the evacuating civilians of Fuzengakure a figure walks in a steady stride through the desolate streets before coming to a stop just in front of the building. Inhaling a bit from the pipe in their hand, they calmly exhale before discarding the object entirely. The time for rest was over. 

“How unfortunate you morons built a shelter in one of our targeted areas.” 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Explosive Corps Member: Shiori



​


----------



## Laix (Sep 20, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_An *S-Rank* Mission: Befriend the Heartless Girl!_
*PART 1*
____________________________


_*PREVIOUSLY ON GODAIME'S HOSPITAL*_

_"Sakura, are you serious!? This is why you wash your ass out before sex! No wonder there was dingleberries everywhere!"

"I know, I know! But... I had no idea. We went out for a curry and then... It was like the spur of the moment..."

"OH GOD NO STOP THE IMAGES-"

"Ino wait! Don't go in there, they're operating on Lee after his fall! Ino!!"

"Ino? You shouldn't be in here, we're busy."

"Tsunade-sama, watch out!"

"H-Hey, what are you doing!?"_











​
Sat on a private three-carriage train was Edie Nakano, reclining in her white leather seat with thumb on the remote and hand clasped around a glass of strawberry milkshake made from skimmed pasteurized goat's milk. This was the life of luxury for the girl who could afford everything and anything; for the girl who was never affected by the financial hurdles of life; for the girl who had no friends.

There was nobody to enjoy Godaime's Hospital re-runs with her on the 52-inch wall mounted flat screen television powered by both electricity and chakra for a solid signal while traveling. While to say there was physically nobody in the room would be a lie given the presence of her three maids and servants in waiting _(including head maid and personal assistant Alisa Kawahara)_, there was no true companions or friends that could laugh with her at Ino Yamanaka projectile vomiting into Rock Lee's intestines or the repulsive details of Sakura's sexual escapades.

Edie was all alone and it was just the way she_ liked it_.

There was nobody to tell her to change the channel, nobody to debate Sasuke's motives in dating or question her rating of Neji Hyūga as a 10/10 even if he bears a passing resemblance to her enemy. She was the ruler of her own empire which happened to be composed of people paid to deal with her bullshit and associate with her. So when her father announced this morning that she was to be taking a trip to Kumogakure for "personal enlightenment" before the second phase of the Chūnin Exams, she didn't think to ask anyone. While Alisa had suggested Suzume or even Kyo, Edie was quick to dismiss either. She loved Suzume with all her heart but as a sister. The girl was still young and not quite old enough to be an equal companion of hers. On the other hand, Kyo was a mind-warp that just let to a million and one emotions arising from the ground. The more time spent apart from him, the better.

Carrying a silver tray of cakes including a succulent-looking Victoria Sponge dusted with sugar, a dozen treacle tarts with blue jelly cores and three blueberry cupcakes decorated with sculpted matching butterflies was Alisa, who was the most cheerful of Edie's maids. She for one enjoyed company with the teen and treated her like a daughter at times. After all, she had raised her since birth having been hired around that time at a young age of eighteen. Alisa had become used to Edie's gobby mouth and self-entitled attitude but she knew that the blonde treated her slightly differently from the rest. 

_For example:_

Kneeling slightly, the maid presented the cakes to the blonde who was just recovering from her latest fit of giggles. She examined the cakes before choosing one of the jam tarts. Edie expressed her gratitude, giving a light thanks before sinking her teeth into the crumbly base. This is what made Alisa smile. If any of the other maids were to present her with the exact same cakes and the exact same pleasant smile, they would receive not even a glance or even be told to go fetch something exotic and ridiculous. This unconditional love and adoration for the girl who is like the daughter she never had made her all the more supportive of Natsu's assigned mission.

While Edie had been led to believe she was just being given a credit card and shipped off to Kumogakure, this was actually a chance for her to make some friends. But why so far? Why somewhere she'd never visited? Because as Natsu explained;

_"Edie has a... reputation in and around Konoha. She needs to fix her attitude and try being friendly for once. Somewhere like Kumogakure is perfect; I have plenty of friends there and they are all wonderful people. Additionally she is a lot less known there and so won't be judged for her reputation. She's being handed a clean slate and I expect her to take full advantage of it."_

Thinking about what her master said, Alisa glanced down at his daughter who was cackling away at the scripted reality show. The girl was so carefree, so insistent that she didn't need friends and she didn't give a shit what others think. You'd be inclined to think that was true. A lot of people would suffer severe mental issues if they was hated by everyone except a select few males who only wanted one thing. She could've gone off the rails but she hadn't. Supposedly. Alisa was certain this was just a faade.

_Good afternoon Miss Nakano. We will now be arriving at Kumogakure Train Station. We wish you a lovely day and thank you for your patience._​
Upon hearing the announcement, Edie dropped her half-eaten tart on Alisa's silver platter before leaping up out of her seat. She discarded her finished drink and scurried on over to the rear carriage which was her personal quarters, consisting of a king-sized bed and canape, a personal bathroom and built-in wardrobe filled with clothes purchased only for when she is traveling on the Nakano Railway. 

She was currently wearing her spring Medical Academy uniform which consisted of a soft green checked skirt overlaid a lace white underskirt, a white blouse and grey loose-fitting cardigan buttoned up to just beneath her chest. While she contemplated changing into something more casual, she decided by just ditching the tie and slipping on some black Mary Janes over her navy knee-high socks would be fine. 

"What's the weather like!?" Edie asked with bated breath.

"Its rather sunny today, Miss Edie. I would not recommend taking a coat."

"Hmm... Fine, but if it rains I'm collecting your head!"

"Haha!" Alisa chuckled along, almost awkwardly. "I assure you Miss Edie, the weather forecast predicts sunshine all through the day in Kumogakure~."

As the train grew to a halt, Edie ditched the coat and dashed on over to the doors of the carriage due to open. However, before she could step off the train Alisa called out to her.

"Miss Edie! Do not forget your bag!" Clutching a tasteful chestnut Nulberry , Alisa raised it with a beaming smile. Edie almost couldn't believe she nearly left the train without it. Not only would her outfit be incomplete but she wouldn't have the three things any girl must bring when visiting a foreign place: A purse, your most effective lip gloss and a bottle of anti-bacterial hand gel.

Taking the bag, Edie slung it over her limp-wristed right arm as she simultaneously flicked her shampooed locks. "I'll see you at 6pm sharp. I don't want to spend _too_ long here..."

"Take care!" 

Alisa and the other maids waved the heiress goodbye as she stepped off the train, making her way down the V.I.P station vacant of 'peasants'. After being swiftly processed through customs, Edie emerged from the station where she was immediately greeted by the bustling streets of Kumogakure filled with people going about the day. There was a crisp air lingering about, probably due to the altitude of the entire village. Everything felt so fresh, so clean and so blue. Even she had to admit Kumo one-upped Konoha in that department.

Now, there was only one burning question on her mind that had no answer in sight:

"What now?"
​


----------



## Hollow (Sep 20, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Liquid Time - Mission Impossible I
​
Shinohara Jun always considered herself to be a woman with an eye for quality. Mind you, she had no idea how she ended up birthing a child as cowardly and apathetic as Yuuko was. There were days when she just wanted to grab the girl by the shoulders and shake her to see if there would be any response, the same way another person would shake a remote control to see if the batteries would give a little bit more energy before going dead. And then there was her choice to graduate the academy as a genin ?Jashin bless Tora-sensei for not failing the girl again- and remain a Kunoichi. ?Tche!? She grabbed a cigarette out of the pocket in the front of her jean jacket and stuffed it into her mouth, following the action with a quick flip of her zippo.

?You have to sign the paper Ma?am,? the man in front of her said, holding out a piece of paper and a pen. Behind him was a working truck filled with their supplies for the restaurant. Jun left the cigarette balanced between her lips and made quick work of signing the paper that had been rudely trust in her face. ?Ma?am? Do these curves look like they belong to a Ma?am to you?!? She spat, grabbing the collar of his simple truck driver uniform shirt. The man, probably in his fifties, just sighed, got his now signed delivery recognition paper and headed back to his truck after patting the crazy woman?s hand away. Every couple of weeks he dropped by to deliver the Shinohara?s restaurant supplies and every single time he could swear: that woman was steadily going up in the crazy-woman-chart. ?Same place as usual right??

?No, you dumbass.We decided to permanently move to Kiri, you should think about getting a boat!? She shouted at the back of the truck as it was driven away in the general direction of the restaurant. It was then that Jun, with her high quality tracking eyes, saw a diamond shining in front of the train station entrance. And boy if it wasn?t sparkling bright. The girl stood with grace in her pretty school uniform, with long blonde hair cascading down her back in shiny curls and wide, doll like blue eyes. Jun could use an influence like that for Yuuko?and since the teen looked like she really didn?t know what to do, the Shinohara Mama approached her with a wide open grin on her face. ?Hello there darling, you look like you just got here. Let me show you to my restaurant. You can eat there with us today. Free of charge for such a pretty young lady!? 

Well, maybe she should have given time for the teen to answer before dragging her in the direction of her restaurant but she really didn?t care less.

-
This was not going to be a good day. Yuuko could feel it deep inside her heart. Of course, nothing ever really works right for the recently graduated Genin, she hadn?t even found a way to stick her hitaiate so it would actually stay on her forehead as it was meant to be. So of course, if she felt something was wrong, something good was about to happen.

That?s exactly what occurred when Yuuko?s mama barged into their restaurant dragging a blonde beauty behind her. If the girl had a tail, it would be wagging right now at her excitement. Here was a face she had never seen around town. A visitor from outside? Yuuko had never been outside Kumogakure before so she was always curious about the other countries and villages. ?Welcome back Mama,? she greeted her mama quickly. ?Hello! I?m Yuuko, what?s your name? Where are you from? You're obviously not from around here!? She asked the teen, her eyes shining and hands waving.

As eager as a puppy. Just waiting to get bullied.


----------



## Kei (Sep 20, 2014)

_
The Son of Beasts
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
Kyo Minami​_

There was nothing they could do. They were powerless in this type of situation, sitting ducks waiting to be slaughtered or spared. Once Soma came in and told the news, there was an easy of atmosphere, but that didn?t change the fact they were all waiting. Waiting for something to happen, any sign that on the outside everything was okay. Kyo clenched his fist as he watched the people, Kei, and his family just waiting. He needed power, power to change turn this around, any type of power! He would give up anything if it meant protecting the ones he loved.

?Kyo?.? Sosuke called out to him, placing a hand on his shoulder and giving it a firm squeeze, ?There nothing we can do??

Kyo jerked his shoulders away from his cousin, and for a minute a flash a pain crossed Sosuke face as he withdrew his hand. There were no words that can ease this pain that they were all feeling and yet, there was something that Sosuke wanted to do. However as he watched Kyo frown and burn him with his red eyes, he felt truthfully weak. 

?What do you mean there is nothing we can do?? Kyo snapped, ?We could be out there fighting! Helping my mother! Helping Zo! Helping the village, anything then having our thumbs up our asses waiting for something to happen!? 

??.Kyo?? Soma leaned up from the wall as she watched Kyo?s outburst, the boy was mad and he had every right to be, but at this point they needed a leader, not a boy. ?Please understand, if they can?t fight them off what can we do?? 

?Something! Anything! Just?.Just?.I don?t want to be here just waiting?.? Kyo shoulders slumped, he had been doing nothing but sitting around all day, but he felt so tired.  ?We are the goddamn Fenikkusu clan! We should be on the front lines helping and fighting!?

There was a blur of blue before Kyo felt his body lifts up from the ground and slammed against the wall. Sosuke eyes cold blue eyes met Kyo?s fiery gaze. For a minute they didn?t say anything as Keisuke and the others formed almost a barrier around them. This was a problem in the family, and the people shouldn?t have to worry about the family that led them. 

?What the hell do you think you are doing Sosuke?? Kyo grunted as he looked down at his older cousin, ??Unhand me?.?

Sosuke grit his teeth before the staring contest was over and he let Kyo down, ?Don?t you think we all feel the same way. Don?t you think we all want to fight and do something?? Sosuke asked, ?This is our village too Kyo! That is our family out there somewhere wounded and fighting for the sake of everyone! There isn?t a minute I don?t want to rush out and fight! But I know better?If I go out there?.If I even get in the way of their fight?I will get in the way.?

?So I rather do nothing than be a burden to the people I care about!?​
Kyo was about to say something, but the sound of something banging on the metal doors caused Kyo to jump, though not just him everyone else in the building. The banging was loud and constant, it almost sent a cold shiver down Kyo?s spine, before the door open and a Fuzenkagure jounin opened the doors.

_?We must evacuate! Iwa forces! They are coming!?_​
For a minute?.There was nothing but despair in every eye and heart of the Fuzenkagure villager?

There nightmare was far from over?​


----------



## Kei (Sep 20, 2014)

_
Mermaid's Feet 
Aftermath Promise
Keil Sili
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc_​

Those words sent cold chills through everyone heart and soon it rocket through their souls that this was real. Most of the people in here couldn?t fight, and there was no way that they could escape. It was a straight shot to the main street and even then, it would be miles away from the other shelter in the west district. Kei gripped her chest as the pain of everyone around her, it had threatened to almost choke the life out of her, they were scared and she was too. Kei wanted to pretend this was a bad dream, a really bad one that she would have to wake up from sooner or later, but as she turned and saw Yomi and Jewel?s faces, she knew that this wasn?t a dream.

The whimpers of the people?.Her people?.Kei gripped her chest and forced herself to smile a bright smile?

?Everything will be fine?? Kei smiled, before she clenched her fist tightly and pounded it in the air. She couldn?t be weak, not in front of them, if she could stand tall, maybe. Maybe she could give the people some type of hope. ?I promise??

She made her way through the crowd as her heart pounded in her chest. It was so loud, screaming at her, yelling at her to run away, how she could be the peoples hope when she didn?t even believe in herself sometimes. Though Kei pushed those feelings down, hoping the dragon inside of her would eat them away, all those negative thoughts and feelings, because she wanted them to disappear with the Iwa forces. 

?Kyo!? Kei called out to him, causing him to turn to her, but also gaining the eyes of his family members, but she stood tall, ?Don?t worry about the people?.I?ll protect them??

Kyo looked at her for a minute, ?What???

?There is no way in hell we can get them all out to safety as  soon as we run out, they?ll slaughter us all like lambs, but if I can keep the outside out?.? Kei swallowed the rising lump, ?I can create a barrier around the opening?.Nothing will be able to get in?.Or out for that matter.?

She was done being looked like a little girl, she was done trying to please everyone, what might seemed like a selfless request, was actually a very selfish one. Kei looked at Kyo?s red eyes as he looked at her before looking behind him at his family. 

?How long can you keep it up?? Sosuke asked before thinking about it, ?We can lead them away, you?ll just need to make sure the people stay calm and stay inside.?

Kei nodded at Sosuke, ?I can do that for as long as you need!? For a minute Sosuke smiled at her and looked at Soma.

She shrugged, ?Alright then?.Sosuke and I will go, Kyo, Keisuke, and Kou will stay here.? She wrapped her hair up in a high pony tail and began to make her way out the door with Sosuke not too far behind.

?I?m going too!? Kyo said and that was when Kei realized that Kyo wasn?t just the boy she called her best friend, he was the heir to a clan, and he had responsibilities.  Before she knew it, Kei had reached out and touched his hand. ??.Kei?.?

He had turned to her, but they didn?t have anything they could say to each other. She couldn?t ask him to stay even though what would be the point. She couldn?t ask him for anything, not even to come back, because the simple fact that they were ninjas. Anytime could be the last time for them, so she just held his hand for a minute.  She released his hand?.

Kei had no hold on Kyo?.Because Kyo wasn?t hers and she wasn?t Kyo?s?.

?I?ll be twice as strong?.? Kei told herself out loud as she looked at the ground. She turned around and faced the people, ?I won?t fail?.?

?I promise I won?t fail??​
She didn?t even take a step before she felt his arms wrap around her, ?I?ll come back?.? Kei felt her heart crush into tiny pieces. She didn?t want any hope, she didn?t want to have any hope for him, and because she knew as soon as he stepped outside they would be on the battlefield far away from her.

?And?.I?m sorry??​
He gave her a tighter squeeze and Kei fought so hard against her tears, ?I should have never yelled at you like that?Kei?? He slowly let her go, and slowly her heart dropped to the ground with it, ?I believe in you??

And with that he left?​


----------



## Laix (Sep 21, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_An *S-Rank* Mission: Befriend the Heartless Girl!_
*PART 2*
____________________________

​ Edie stood outside the restaurant, admiring what Kumogakure had to offer. There didn't appear to be a Chō Chōs in sight so retail therapy was out of the question. Her sweet tooth was aching for something deliciously fruity and sugary. Unfortunately there was no Shakeways or Moonbucks near the train station at least but there was sure to be one at the food court in the mall.

The mall. Right, there would be a Chō Chōs there too! Maybe even a place to get a few new blouses for school. A shinobi equipment store would be useful to given the next stage of the Chūnin Exams is approaching. But would she have enough cash for all of this? Edie began to worry that she had forgotten her credit cards and was currently entirely dependent on a few mere hundreds! Scurrying into her oak brown handbag, she dived through the items that cluttered it before pulling out her matching purse adorned with a pink-gold buckle. 

Wait, who was she kidding?

She was the Edie Nakano, the wealthiest heiress in the galaxy. Money wasn't an issue. If she ran out, she could just contact Daddy and have a maid deliver some more. In fact she could probably just walk into any bank, slap a form of identification on the counter and be directed to their vault of gold bars.

Relieved and assured, she slipped her purse back into her bag and zipped it up. It was then that she felt the presence of a stranger getting too close to simply be passing by. They was approaching her with an eager yet coy smile on their face.

"Hello there darling, you look like you just got here."

Edie looked up, batting her eyelashes. The woman looked brash yet confident, like she would grab someone by the collar and knock them a few for the slightest mistake. It didn't help she was purposefully trying not to seem like that. In fact, most people would be fooled. Fortunately for Edie, she was qualified in reading through deceit.

"Yeah, and...?" She turned her head ever so slightly, narrowing her eyes and raising an eyebrow while questioning the motives of this stranger.

"Let me show you to my restaurant. You can eat there with us today - Free of charge for such a pretty young lady!"

Of course the first thing that registered with the blonde was the compliment, leading to a conceited smirk appearing. However, the rest of the sentence swiftly registered and she was quick to decline.

"Uh... Thanks but um... _No_. I only eat at the most critically acclaimed pla- *Hey!!*"

Not even taking into account what she was saying, the stranger grabbed her by the wrist and began dragging her unwillingly through the streets of Kumogakure~.

} - - - {
​
The woman barged into her restaurant, still dragging the protesting girl behind her. While with her strength she could perhaps break free, Edie was stopped from doing so by a strange combination of curiosity and laziness. She was curious as to why this woman picked her out of all people to eat at her restaurant while simply being too apathetic to decline. As long as they served ice cream or something sweet yet dairy, she would get over it. Plus, the restaurant didn't look too shabby. It was no five-star experience but it looked a cut above the rest. A spacious, traditional design that looked relatively busy given the time of day. It was around lunch-time so people were tucking into sandwiches, salads, burgers and fries.

Eventually Edie's wrists got tired and the girl forcefully yanked herself free. By then, the woman's motive had been achieved and she was already gone from sight. All that was left was a girl much younger than her with long black hair, bright yet naive eyes and a refreshing smile.

To Edie, she looked weak and vulnerable to the hurdles of life. She looked like she'd have a nervous breakdown if her pet goldfish died unexpectedly. 

"Hello! I'm Yuuko, what's your name? Where are you from? You're obviously not from around here!"

With her bag hanging from the joint of her arm, she examined her manicured nails and fiddled with them, not even giving Yuuko the benefit of eye contact. 

"One question at a time," She uttered nonchalantly. "I'm Edie Nakano. You've probably heard of me or read about me in a few magazines." Always one to hoover up attention, Edie flicked her shampooed locks over her petite shoulders before finally looking at the wrench's daughter. "I'm from Konoha. You know, that much better place everyone probably wishes they could migrate to."

She broke into a childish giggle, approaching Yuuko.

"I'm just kidding, I doubt they would let any of you in."

Edie thought about setting her bag down but then realised she was in Kumogakure. While in reality it was anything but, the rumours were rampant of high crime-rates and frequent robberies. In fact, being led to this restaurant may just been an elaborate set up to rob her sooner or later. This was only a suspicion so she kept her bag close for now.

"Anyway, so like why has that woman brought me here? You said she's your mom I think? I'd be embarrassed! Dragging pretty young girls into strange places despite their pleas. Is she gonna take me upstairs to a sordid room with just a mattress and a que of men outside?"

Another chuckle followed, revealing that horrible comment both insulting to Yuuko and victims of sexual exploitation was mere _sarcasm_.

"Oh, that was like totally a joke by the way!"
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 21, 2014)

*Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 36*

*Ren Houki*

"Grandson?" Lin asked, raising an immaculate eyebrow. Her tone was confident, veering into sass, though she kept her guard up just in case. "Are you sure this is wise? You're meant to remain impartial as a retainer of the Houki clan, you know. Are you really willing to drag the clan into an invasion for the sake of your grandson?"

"The clan has always remained neutral, loyal only to Konoha and ourselves. We do not intend on getting ourselves involved in the petty squabbles of Fuzen and Iwa. However, if anyone dares to strike against one of our own..."

His tone grew sharper. He took a step forward, electricity suddenly shooting out from his body. "I will _personally_ erase it, no matter what kind of sublime existence it may be. Even if it is you, my insolent granddaughter."

Before she could even form a reply, Kyoudou's body disappeared in a dark blur, then immediately blinked in front of her. Lin hissed, raised an arm to block and tried to brace for the hit, but the elder was far faster and far stronger than she'd anticipated. The back of his hand struck, smashing the bone in her forearm like brittle glass. Lin cried out in pain, the attack sending her sliding back on the ground.

Not relenting, Kyoudou flew towards her again, his expression remaining stoic despite the situation at hand. Lin grimaced, splayed the palm of her hand against the air and then folded her index and middle fingers inwards to form a sign.

*"Raiton: Daburu Chō Raikou Shinju!"* she declared.

Two orbs of lightning floated in the air above Kyoudou, momentarily halting the man's advance in their brightness. They gave a shrill cackle, then burst apart, bathing the Houki retainer in a bright pillar of radiance. 

And then Lin spun, feeling the bone of her opponent's knee crashing into her skull. She poised herself and attempted to counter-attack. But not quickly enough. She bore a fist in the stomach, then prepared to strike back, and was struck again in the ears. Uneasily, she took four unsteady steps backwards, her hearing destroyed and her eyesight swimming. 

"As expected of the Grand Master," she muttered.

Kyoudou struck simultaneously at her last word, taking her off the ground with a sweeping kick. Lin caught herself in the air, cursing under her breath. The elderly master caught her under the chin, his arm flying into her like a high-speed whip. A second kick cracked into her ribs, throwing her into a nearby building.

Ren, for his part, just stared onward as the scene unfolded, completely awestruck. He knew that Kyoudou was strong - he'd heard the myths about his power from others in the clan - but this was unreal. This wasn't even a fight anymore. It was a complete one-sided burial.

"_He's pushing my sister back with taijutsu and speed alone..._" he gulped. "_What a monster._"

Silence followed, prompting the old Houki to shout. "Do not be so foolish as to believe I won't simply rip this entire area apart if you do not reveal yourself, whelp." His gaze hardened.

"Ah..." Lin groaned, emerging from the front entrance of the building - or at least, the remains of it - her robes in complete tatters. The debris around her floated, dancing with the static which flowed from her body and the air around the Houki exile. "Wasn't that a bit too much?"


"You brought this upon yourself," came the stern response.

"I don't suppose you'll just let me get away, grandpa? For old time's sake."

"Do not ask questions you already know the answer to, girl. The fact that you're using redan means that you've accepted your fate."

She gave a shrug, then directed her hand towards her grandpa again. "*Raiton: Sandāsōn.*"

---

_Appendix:_

Raiton: Daburu Chō Raikou Shinju - _Lightning Release: Double Large Lightning Pearl_

Raiton: Sandāsōn - _Lightning Release: Thunder Thorn_


----------



## Kei (Sep 21, 2014)

_
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
A Battle For Everyone's Soul_​


?You won?t lay a damn hand on Ruka or her son, the only thing you?ll find here is hell??

Rex yelled, he threw out his fist directly at Osamu before smiling. Rex came off as a foolish man. He made jokes, and had something to laugh about even when faced with the most serious of circumstances.  When things got a bit too serious inside the clan, count on Rex to lighten it up, but maybe that was why people didn?t think too much of him. Someone so light hearted could never be serious about something, or understand the gravity of what was going on around him. 

Though Rex knew, he knew better than anyone else, and that is why he knew that he wasn?t going back home. He wasn?t going to see his wife anymore, he wasn?t going to taste her cooking, or roll up awake with her right beside him. It was really scary when he came to that fact, that he was going to face death in this battle, but he took it with stride. Rex might not see his wife again, nor his kids, but he only hoped his sacrifice would protect them.

He hoped they knew how much he loved them?.

How much he loved Zo, Rena, and Ruka?.

Rex wasn?t the best little brother and he knew it. He wasn?t the best husband, nor the best father. Although he always gave it his all?.Always?And so with this, he hoped that they knew how much he tried for them.

?Zo?.You go too?.? Rex said to his cousin, her eyes widen as he began to do hand seals. For a minute she didn?t understand but the combination became clear.  ?I won?t be able to hold myself back and I wouldn?t be able to live with myself if I know I attacked you?.?

?Are you fucking crazy Rex!?? Zo reached out to touch him, but his body heat was rising, it felt like she was touching a raging forest fire.  

His pupils shrunk and his fangs grew larger, but he gritted his teeth as the blood in his body boiled underneath his skin. Zo could see it move to his back, enlarging and twisting, the sound of his bones breaking and bending within his own body made Zo flinch.

?Stop?.Stop?.? Zo cried as Rex completed his jutsus, ?You idiot?.You big fucking idiot?.?

Rex stood tall and smiled at Zo, ??.Yeah?.I know?..?

And with that a huge explosion rocketed from his body sending Zo flying back. This was completely different from before. There was no way for Zo to control the flames that he was producing, and there was no way he could control them either.  This was his all or nothing, this was the idiot thoughts on how he could save his family, and it made Zo almost whimper. 

Wings escaped from his back, bloody, mangled wings, broken wings that were the signs of their cursed bloodline. They weren?t true phoenix?s, they were mongrels pretending to be birds. Dogs that wanted the wings to fly because a bird had landed down to the ground one day.

They chased after that bird, trying to copy it, but in reality they knew that they could never fly in the same sky that they do. 

So Rex made his last chance to sprout wings and fly with those things he pretended to be for so long. In exchange for the power of phoenix, he gave up his body, his mind, and lastly his life.

The ultimate jutsu?.Their last jutsu?.

Sacrificial Phoenix?.

--

A mother she sacrifices a lot for her child. From the time she finds out she is carrying one, to the time they grow old and leave the house, a mother sacrifice never ends.  So many things happen, but there was never a doubt in Ruka mind that she would continue to sacrifice for the sake of her child. Like she did so many years ago, she would continue on and on, until she knew her son was happy and healthy. A mother?s love is selfish, and she knew one day that she would have to let go.  Though as long as she still has a soul, she would continue to make sure Kyo goes down the right path.

He was going to be the great leader she wanted him to be, no?. That he was destined to be?.

She knew more than anyone, she felt it when she first felt him, when he first kicked at her, and when he first looked at her with those bright ruby eyes of his.  Ruka knew that all she would do, all that she ever was, and all that she will be is his mother. A mother?s tasked with making her son live to the greatness she knew he was capable of.

_?Kyo!? _Ruka called out when she saw the red hair, that she had grown to be able to pick out of any crowd of red heads, and when he looked at her with those eyes that meant the world to her. She knew she found her son.

Ruka finally slowed down and caught her breath, but she looked up at the time. A weak smile was brought to her face before looking back down at him?.

_Happy birthday Kyo?._​


----------



## Kei (Sep 21, 2014)

_
Mermaid's Feet 
Aftermath Promise
Keil Sili
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc_​


They were gone, just like that the door had closed behind them and they left to protect the people inside. Kei looked at Keisuke and Kou, who looked at her, they were waiting for her. So she couldn?t back down anymore, she couldn?t run to Kyo, and she couldn?t hide in a little hole hoping for things to pass. Although what she could do was make that first step, because with each step, she knew what she was going to do, what she had to do. 

Kei had to be the hope that guided the people of Fuzenkagure, she had to be the light that they look up to in a time of crisis, so she couldn?t be, no?. She would be the strongest she could muster.

_?Where did they go!? Why did they leave us??_ A panic cry had escaped someone?s lips, which almost like a domino effect and the questions and the despair only grew, _?Are we going to die? What?s going on? I can?t take this anymore.?_

The darkness in everyone?s heart, the sadness, the anger, and the confusion only pushed her more. Kei took a deep breath and gave her warmest smile.

*?Everyone!? *​
She called out strong and with clarity, she nearly caught everyone?s attention, ?They went out to protect us?To fight for us?.Iwa is just outside and they are going to lead them away.? Kei explained clearly, before looking at a table, Keisuke came over to her and helped her on top of the table. And she stood, with her long flowing dress, and eyes that didn?t show any sign of weakness. 

Kei stood there on top of that table, like a queen, unbent, unbroken, and unfazed by the recent events. 

?And with all of my power?.I will protect you guys too??​
They looked at her, and she smiled the warmest and purest smile, she was what the people needed. Even though in truth she was scared, she was really scared, and she wanted to be next to Kyo. She wanted to fight with him and protect him, but she knew deep down that she could only do so much. She was still weak and there were a lot of things she needed to work on before she could stand beside him. 

But for right now?.At this very instances, she would stand before everyone and try her best to protect them?.

So with a deep breath, she began to sing with all of her heart and soul, she sung?.










​
And slowly, the despair, the fear, and the anger slowly disappeared from everyone that heard her voice. A blanket of calm and acceptance lay upon them all, as they looked at Kei, as she sung.  She began to move side to side slowly, her arms moved as she tried her best to emote the power of her song.  And just like that a barrier enveloped the front door.  

Kei power was to protect and to be the light in the darkness?.

She wanted to be one of the flames that protected Fuzenkagure right about now. One of the many flames that tried their best at keeping the Iwa forces at bay. The one of many that had sacrificed and gotten hurt over the time. She wanted to be just like that with her power, even if it a small power. Kei wanted nothing more to be someone strong for others. 

Kei smiled weakly as she sung her song. How selfish could she be, she wanted people to believe in her, believe in her power, when she wasn?t able to do so herself.  Although Kei knew, she knew how selfish she truthfully was, and she accepted it. It was a part of her like anything else, and she could do nothing more than to keep going and going. Until she believed in her power, she was going to fake it until she made it, and she was going to be a flame of Fuzenkagure.

Just like Kyo was?.

Kei smile became strong as she thought about him?.A flame like Kyo? No she wanted to be a flame that could shelter Kyo, shelter him from the world that harmed him, and the people that threaten to kill him. She wanted nothing more to protect what he wanted to protect, and to see the world through his eyes. Because she?.She?..

_She had really fallen in love with him?._​
This song resonating from her lungs, she wanted to sing it louder and even stronger, hoping that they would reach him.  She wanted her words to calm him, shelter him, and ease his heart. Just like his words did to her so many times before.  Kei grasped her aching heart and turned her head to the sky?.

After this?after all this, when her words finally reached him and cradled him, protect him?.

She would become stronger and stronger?.

Until she could finally confess what was in her heart?.​


----------



## Kenju (Sep 21, 2014)

*The One Who Wears The Cross*
*Level*: 
Two
*Stage*:
Kumogakure 
*Difficulty*: 
Medium
*Health*:
99%
*Track*:
----



"Hmm???"

A priest looked over at the red-haired boy bursting with enthusiasm in at the door of the church. He inhaled a deep breath along with the smoke from the cigarette he held between his fingers. Now it was of course unnatural for for someone to be smoking inside of a church, especially a priest of all things, but that was just how much of an unnatural priest this holy man was.

After recognizing the red-haired idiot coming in with a messed up look, the priest looked away under his pair of glasses. Completely unamused at all. 

"Didn't you hear me?"

The red-haired boy in a hoody walked further into the building with a slightly annoyed expression on his face. Yet the priest those words were directed at showed no signs of real interest and only waved small white stick in his fingers.

"Young man, this church is open to all and we are all kin under god, however I will have to ask that you not act as if you know me,"

Those cold words only further tormented the ever tormented boy,

"Eh, but we've known each other for years. It's me Amata, you're a close friend of my mother.....We see each other almost every day...,"

He spoke half-heartedly, unsure of what was going on in this conversation and where it was going. 

"Yeah, I know a kid named Amata, but you aren't him, afterall, you're acting all enthusiastic and excited. Amata on the other hand is depressing and boring,"

His energy levels were shut down

"I-Is that how I am...."

"By the way, what the hell kind of kid would come to a church every day,"

"That's because I don't have any friends..."

"Oh Amata, there you are, I was wondering where you were"

An unhappy feeling had once again was cast over Amata. His head hung down in his own self-loathing air that almost stunk up the the place. Because of that, the priest used febreeze to help cover up the stinch 

Oh by the way, the name of this rude and yakuza-like priest is Yoshiro

"Yoshiro-san, was that really necessary to do?"

His expression was almost a pouty but it was too clouded by his negative feelings clouding up his face to be very noticeable. 

"Who cares, now what was this news you wanted to tell me about?"

Yoshiro crumbled up the white cigarette that was  between his lips and tossed it into a nearby garbage can, but because that and Amata were so similar, he almost accidentally tossed it into the boy's eye.

"Oh right,"

Amata's eye's slightly lit up as a smile that was almost creepy because of his still depressing look. 

"You won't believe this,"

His voice trembled 

"But from what I heard from my mother,....somewhere out there, I have a brother!!"

Yosshiro paused,

Like a button had been pressed, his entire movements stop if on;y for a few seconds,

....

?

After processing that, he finally spoke while the sunlight glared off the lens of his glasses, blocking his eyes from being seen,

"I see....who does he belong to?"

He spoke in a cool tone of voice that was almost mechanic,

"......"

Amata stopped for a moment as to relax on the thought of the person he thought of in his head,

"That man, mother was once associated with,"

"You mean your father?"

A cracking sound could be heard in Amata's hand after those words pinched his nerves,

"No, you know he's not my father..."

A colder look was falling over his mug but he knew right now wasn't the time for that. So he forced those unnecessary emotions away and tried to stay focused on the current situation.

Once he thought about that, the awkward smile from before once again returned,

"From what she says, that guy had another child before he met her,"

Yoshiro sighed as he played around with the cross around his neck

"So that's how it is hm,"

For some reason, Amata could tell the priest became more relaxed once that had been affirmed. Though he himself had no reason why, or really cared.

"What do you know about him?

"Not much, only that he resides in Fuzengakure and belongs to a noble clan,"

"....Not much you have there, but....I'm sure you know what's been going on in Fuzengakure lately haven't you?"

The tension slightly increased once again,

"I have, it's chaos there from what I heard and saw, bu that's exactly why I want to meet him as soon as possible. With things as they are now,I'm not sure we'll have much time,"

It was there Yoshiro saw it, Amata was usually a pathetic sight to behold, but just the thought of there possibly being someone like a brother out there for him to be with, triggered a light in his red eyes that Yoshiro had not seen in the boy before.​


----------



## Chronos (Sep 21, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery l Leaving the Invasion*

As his feet guided him nowhere, up where on a mountain where he once witnessed Fuzen grounds. He saw the destruction amass in great numbers. A fight which would inevitably end in Iwa's favor. A large majority of the village destroyed, in shambles. A once beautiful sight had now been reduced to ashes and flames. The Phoenix, village of sin... Those of which reincarnate and live life once again, renewed of sin, renewed of worries... Had now fallen before their very own quota of ideologies. This village could have become home, but then again, it would simply replace what he had already given up on. A system that fallows all systems. 

"Seems you were successful in your endeavors. On top of that, you manage to down one of your targets as well. Impressive indeed."

The man known as Quer had arrived, walking from the shadow abyss of darkness behind Rosuto's position. Both spectating the immanent destruction that befell the land of flourishing flora, vivid fauna and rouge who hid under a name. 

"Right."

Turning his heel, he swiped towards the side, pulling the dual-knife from his sleeve and with a single swing, a knife had made it's way to the man's neck. A slice of his flesh exposed the blood and gushed it across the floor. Quer struggled to breath, hands on his throat while attempting to hold the blood in, imminent was his death. As Rosuto's Sharingan eye made it's mark on him. 

"A very productive day indeed."

With a deathly tone crossing his voice, eyes of which had a loss of empathy. His mind cleared of any thought, as the man whom once saved him had now fallen to his quick schemes. This man known as Quer, was too trusting. Even though for someone whom worked under the Ringmaster. But in Rosuto's mind it all panned out almost perfectly. It all made sense. 

A hand came from the distance, approaching Rosuto's neck, grasping it in it's embrace, forcefully pressing it, canceling any oxygen from escaping his lung. 

"Marvelous."

It wasn't but the Ringmaster himself, pulling his mask, it exposed the eyes of the man whom he been searching for. It was none other than Mao himself posing as his salvation. 

"Took time for you to finally realize who I was. Can't believe you actually pull that shit off! SHIT MAN that was awesome. Your face was awesome. But you know, some toys are defective, and need a little... tweaking." 

Throwing the boy towards the distance. Rosuto had pulled his strength with a twist and a turn before landing on his feet. Clenching his teeth and staring at the man. Quer, or more so, Rentarou had now fallen to his knees and died next to Mao.

"This fucking sucks."

"I've finally did it. I've killed the two most prominent of your men."

"Shit man, really? You think you had something to do with this? Hell, yeah I did tell them to go an look for you, I did tell them that you were stronger, but they didn't listen. These pawn are just that, MEAT SHIELDS. Eventually, they would be unnecessary, much like the trash that was task on taking YOUR dead summon! Fuck, you're so presumptuous. I mean the fact of the matter was that these kids, had a special trait that they THOUGHT they could take over the fucking world with. Hell all you dumb ass kids think you can fucking destroy planets and shit and your balls haven't dropped yet. MOST of you haven't even finished puberty and you think you know shit. I mean killing a man doesn't fucking make you mature, asshole. Makes you insane, which ALL of you have wrong."

"You run your mouth quite a lot."

Rosuto posed himself and stared directly into the man's eyes. He who held a huge nail across his head, a twisted grin crossed on his lip. The aura of maddening insanity exuding from his pores as his hand twisted and nudged the nail from his head. 

"I do. Thank you. It's call honesty you dumb fuck. Something you demented lairs are all a part of. But hell, how would I know? I mean, I'm just the guy who outwitted you several thousand time already."

"I'll swear to you that I--"

"Save me the heroic babble please? I'm not in the mood for your 'Ooohh look at me, I'm so sad and depressed and gonna kill' shit right now. I'm actually here to see if you had enough of a grit to kill mercilessly as I hoped you would." 

"You soulless monster... Why doesn't it surprise me that you would sacrifice an ally."

"Oh, little Mr. Hypocrite is speaking right now. Tell me boy, didn't you just do the same?"

He turned his gaze towards the ground. Clenching his teeth at the memory of his friend. 

"Please, I know what you're thinking and you should really stop. I mean, calling her a friend? Really? I mean, shit man... Really?"

He walked pasted the boy laughing at the pinnacle of his lungs, his voice resounding as he walked towards the shadows. Unable, no unwilling to stop him. Rosuto stood still and awaited, that laughter scathed into his mind. As with each passing second it faded. It left a sensation of disgust. Placing his hand on his eyes. The trembling that ensued after had caused him to lose slight his composure. Exposing his angered mien to the world, he slowly turned and continued to his destination.

Which at this point... was nowhere.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 21, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Fuzen Invasion Arc]*

_*Triple menace in the middle of chaos*​__This place is screwed. I can say that just by looking around, Iwa is just crushing everything they see no matter what it is. I?ll be honest, I have been waiting for such a scenery for a long time now, the kind of scenery where Fuzen burns down. I tsk my tongue a little, the clones I sent to find the rest of idiots from Konoha have been intercepted by Iwa and Fuzen forces and have all disappeared, not a single one reached their objectives. Still, even with that and the fatigue that slowly is coming to me, I am calm. Why am I so calm? I am suppposed to look for them but...I reallly don?t care about them.

In this kind of place, in this kind of situation, I?m feeling so at peace. Why may that be? I hate war, right? war is something that takes everything away, morals and desires bind together creating an opening for your lowest and evil instincts to come afloat, a place where the so called humans lose their *humanity*, according to many but in truth, its an event where we show how despicable we are...our true nature.

I don?t want this, I don?t want to feel at home in a battlefield...I don?t want to prove that what everyone says of me is true..._

His eyes were focused, focused on what was coming; three assassins about to clash, what kind of fighting do they have? do they fight at all? Are they like him not well versed into face to face battle? Or are they pure fighters who know shit about what being a shinobi means? All those questions occupying his mind, and probably the minds of the other two as well. In the end everything goes down to kill or be killed, that was the only truth of that encounter. Getting ready to break the tension and start with the battle, the five of them - including Akaya?s clones - flexed their legs prepared for anything.

*SHU―~*

The equilibrium was lost and the contenders began to move at the same time, darting towards the middle of triangle they formed, the first one to reach the center was Akaya who instantly ducked, dodging the clash between kunai and hunting knife before jumping up, breaking the contact between the weapons and in mid air opening his legs delivering a kick to both sides pushing his opponents away so his clones would strike them with a passing fang each. 

It is then that without hesitation, the green-eyed young man, Akaya, started a sprint forward. And moments later the other two were already giving chase to him. His clones got defeated although they did a bit of damage seeing that he ahd the advantge of quick start, the fifteen-year-old jumps and throws a series of shuriken to his opponents. Hand seals is what he manages to see before a wall of soil would rise protecting Hinako from the weapons as a strange dark colored armor formed on the blonde?s left arm, acting as a shield. Immediately they focus on each other. The monster like arm of the guy from Fuzen is breaking through the wall trying to reach for the dark skinned woman who manages to dodge at the same time as she slices it although only a small bleeding wound appeared.

Falling, Akaya swiftly charges against Karasugami. Unleashing teh White tiger Dance on the woman who is trying to follow the pace of his hits. Both of them are focused on each other, the woman with a smile, the boy with a cold expression. As the attack becomes stronger and faster, she realizes that the anbu is trying to break open her defenses. Landing a kick in his gut and then taking distance, she place she hands on the ground making a dozens of diamond hard spikes to go after the jinchuriki. Taking his momentum, he jumps and using one of the pillars of rock, he propels his body up starting to prepare his body to dive with a passing fang.

*CRASH!*

A destroyed ceiling, that?s what he was looking at, the ceiling of a by now abandoned building. What happened?  As he stands up and opens the door of the building, he looks outside. Hinako and Takumi are engaged in battle but why is he there? Easy, before he could push his body down, the blond-haired man used that demonic looking arm to strike him down and he flew straight against that house entering violently through the roof. Cleaning the blood coming from his mouth, Akaya inhales and slowly walks outside. He was going to murder them for real.

-Fuzen Gakure East Wing-

They were walking calmly through a bunch of dead corpses, some of them shinobi from fuzen killed by people of Iwa, some other shinobi of Iwa killed by people from Fuzen and many others, people from both countries killed by them.*"This place is boring, this guys aren?t even at the level."*is what the teen looking boy says as he kicks away one of the corpses.

"Nee, what will we do if we really find him here? Will we fight again? or you will try to convicne him?"

*"Both, I doubt words will work but they are still better than fighting and making him hate us don?t you think?"*


----------



## Kenju (Sep 21, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - The Stand Off Against The Wall of Doubt]
-Mission(LT): Kill The Traitor (Act 26)-

Her body twitched, not just from her own movement but out of pain that had been vibrating all over her body. Using her barely manageble strength, she turned her head over and opened her eyes from the darkness. Her blurred vision managed to stabilize and see as the dust dispersed. When that curtain was removed, she was finally able to witness the result that had fallen from her countlessly evading the 10 kilometer invisible blade.

A complete an utter mess of chaos,

What she saw was not just trees laying around, no

Earth, dirt, wood, leaves and stone was everywhere behind, scattered about and destroyed from every possible perception one could see from. There was so much pieces of destruction it almost seemed like a new land that was 30 feet higher of a level than the one they were on. Every where she looked, she saw mountains of that hell

But there wasn't just those small things that had been destroyed....

Those animals....those creatures.....possibly people were mixed in all of that...

How many had died....How many had their lives ended without even knowing what it was that killed them. 

How many had fallen without knowing the reason was just because they were collateral damage!?

They died with their killer nor even knowing or caring they were caught in this senseless battle!!

Riokou nashed her teeth together as head started forming in her head and chest.

She thought about it, she thought about it all over and over but she couldn't a single piece that was honorable or right about any of this.

Riokou had not been one to be affected by the death of others, however she was incredibly bothered by the circumstances that meaning that surrounded those deaths, as such, she was furious, not just at her enemy Veronika, but at herself for letting this happen.

But there's still Veronika,

She who calls herself a knight.

A knight was something Riokou looked up to despite being a shinobi.

Knights were suppose to be chivalrous, honorable and noble

Riokou was not so naive as to think there was a lot of corruption involved, after all Silent Honors was formed to battle that corruption.

Yet, she had not thought the darkness involved would be this deep.

She no found sense of chivalry at all from Veronika and her actions despite having the title and looks of a knight.

All of this,

Every last one bit of it felt like a great injustice to Riokou

So this...this must be stopped,

To violate the honor of the knights she looked up to so much,

To lay waste to the name of Silent Honors

To disgrace the battle between her and Sugiha

To de-value and destroy the lives of those animals and people

and....to piss off Riokou herself!!

_Riokou scrapped across the beaten dirt and used her one arm push up her upper body_

Every last one of it should be paid back!!

_Pain tried to beat down on her back and knees but she had to fight against it. The brought her leg up and followed suit with the next._

"Gahhhh!!!"

_The stinging nerves stabbed from all sides. he vortex of pain almost made her want to vomit but she wouldnt allow it. _

"Tchhhaaaaa!!!!!"

Veronika caught sight of this as she looked closer,

"Hoooo~?"

Her arrogance brimmed at her foe finally showing he vigor she so much spotted from her mouth

Riokou's legs stumbled and stumbled, she brought her mind at a complete focused state with complete force of will. She struggled To stabilize her and then finally meet eye to eye on equal terms with her enemy that stood against what she believed

"Veronika!!!! Ahhhhh!!!!!"

In response, that sinister red smile once again slither one her mouth. A determined expression of her own was held strong as she readied the invisible 10 kilometer killing weapon in her right hand.

Riokou too, would once again properly ready for battle,


*INITIATE THE CODE*










*"HAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


A loud burst of emotions consumed everything as the blade was swung, but immetiatly after, Riokou shut her eyes and returned to a focused state

Darkness once again swallowed her

_Calm down Riokou, steel your mind and think_
_I have to find a way to counter this_ 
_The blades abilities is a product of the Byakugan as it's center

I'm able to dodge it but only for a bit, most likely she isn't playing games here so even if i do dodge a few I'll be struck down eventually

It may be invisible, however I can follower where it's going but watching the source of the blade, which isn't invisible

Another frightening ability of it is that, it directly cuts through the tenketsu as well

The tenketsu can only be affected by chakra.....

If that's the case then, the extension of the blade isn't really invisible instead its-_


"That's a good expression to die with!!!"

"Hoooooooooo!!!!!!!!"

With her single hand, Riokou formed a hand seal and touch a large chunk of wood on the ground, what was immediatly activated was her S.H-A.F.T just that created a purple mist that enveloped her entire hand. 

The invisible blade inched closer, 

Instead of fleeing like before, Riokou instead lifted her hand up in face of that danger,

And what happened next was not her arm and upper torso being sliced into the air,

In reality, that single small hand stopped that all-killing strike.

"WHAT!?"

Rather than her hand actually holding it, the coat of her purple mist was holding it instead like an ethernal glove 

While a bit surprised at her own accomplishment, Riokou let off a smirk of confidence and spoke

"You don't get it do you? I'm not surprised, after all you aren't a shinobi. Then again, I'm not the best on chakra knowledge myself but this will do.....Your blade isn't really invisible, it's actually an extremely coated blade of chakra that seems to still be able to stay unseeable. I don't know why that is or why it an easily cut through tenketsu, but this for sure,"

She tightened her grip on the chakra blade

"This mist around my hand has enough chakra in it to defend against your attacks. Meaning my jutsu is a counter to your all-killing white blade!"

A declaration had been made, one that caused an immense amount of anger and resentment to creep from within Veronika,

"You think that settles things!? You're the one that's half dead here! Learn your place criminal!"

The blond-haired knight moved her arm in an attempt to knock away the the nuisance known as Riokou, but that just woldn't do the trick, even while she swung her incredibly long blade to the left and the right, Riokou's death grip would not latch off for even a centimeter.

"Let goo!!!"

She swung her blade down into the earth, smashing Riokou along with it, but that too was a failure.

She ran her sword along the ruined ground that slowly tor apart the green-haired girl's flesh but it wasn't enough to peel her off

"Get your filthy hands off of my Byakuken you cur!!!"

She smashed her into the trees, she smashed her into the rubble, she event tried to use all her strength to crush her against the ground but it was all futile!!!

As Riokou started to stand up again, another occurence occured, rather, it had finally been noticed.

"Don't forget about the ability of this mist, not only does it drain the chakra from your precious blade, but that chakra is also being used to heal my wounds!!"

Yes, all the injuries that she had collected to far had grown to become less and less, not only that, but Veronika could notice the power and length of the sword faiding away over time,

"This can't-"

Before she could finish her sentence, Riokou fueling further strength into her single arm gave a heavy pull,

"HAAAAAAA!!!!!!"

Riokou pulled and used all her muscles to lift the other end of the sword upwards, which had been the end which Veronikaheld her sword onto!

!!!!


With Riokou as the center, she swing the incedibly long sword with all her might, swing Veronika high into the air before finally-

"No!!"

"Veronika!!!!"

Giving another hard swing downwards, smashing the armor-covered Veronika into the large pile of ruin she herself created. he strong force caused a small tremor that shook the earth she stood on which at the same time, a  large explosion of dust and dirt formed, covering every last sight of her.

With that done, Riokou felt the presence of the chakra sword fade away from existence. 

Having used so much strength, Riokou fell backwards onto the ground, but she could triumph cushion her own impact.

"Ha.......Ha.....There you go Veronika........that is the will and power of a single member of Silent Honors....ha.....don't you forget that even while you burn in hell,"​​


----------



## Hollow (Sep 21, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Liquid Time - Mission Impossible II


The pretty girl?s name was Edie and she was from Konoha. That?s how much Yuuko heard before she completely tuned out. 

It wasn?t that Edie wasn?t interesting. Yuuko was sure that whatever the girl was saying must be incredibly fascinating but Yuuko had already gotten the answers she asked for and it was such a lovely day? It?s not that the Genin didn?t enjoy the usual stormy weather that kept most tourists away but a good sunny day was great once in a while to just go outside and take a long, lazy stroll through the streets. There was an incredible amount of activities Yuuko could plan for such a day but her grand papa had quickly filled her agenda with chores in the house. Must?ve been afraid the girl would go off on a top secret s-rank mission to save a princess from having a sad, lonely life or something. 

But the arrival of Edie had changed it all! Yuuko was pretty sure that the general negative vibe she was getting came from her mama?s direction, who was currently busy attending to a costumer, and it probably meant it was time to ask Edie if she wanted to have Yuuko as a guide through Kumogakure. 

Yuuko smiled when Edie giggled and worked hard to pay attention to the next thing she said.

"I'm just kidding, I doubt they would let any of you in."

Maybe Yuuko should have paid attention to what Edie had said before. She had no idea what the blonde was talking about but she nodded her head and kept smiling. It wasn?t fake; anyone would smile at such a cute and feminine giggle. Possibly about some secret hideout in Konoha? But she didn?t have time to wonder about Konoha?s secrets and dark shadows (she was sure Edie had nothing to do with those. She was such a sweet girl!) as she noticed Edie shuffling her handbag?s position. It was then that Yuuko noticed that her new friend might be uncomfortable just standing there and motioned at them to sit at a nearby table to chat in a more comfortable manner. The chairs weren?t the most comfortable thing in the world but they would work for now, at least until Yuuko gathered the courage to ask if she would like to go for a walk.

In the back of her mind, Yuuko?s brain registered something about upstairs and a room. Was Edie asking to check out her room? Oh damn! Yuuko couldn?t do that! Her room was a mess; there was no way she could show it to such a pretty and definitely tidy young lady. She was in the process of raising her arms to deny the request when Edie just chuckled and passed it off as a joke, allowing Yuuko to sigh in relief. She laughed along nervously and waved as her mama approached with a strawberry cheesecake slice, which she preceded to place in front of Edie.

?I see you?re becoming good friends already,? Jun said, ruffling Yuuko?s hair a bit too forcefully. ?Yuuko, don?t forget to take in mind what our guest here wants to do. Don?t bother her with your endless, pointless, rude chatter! And don?t keep her in this goddamn restaurant when there?s such a lovely day outside!?

?Yes, mama,? Yuuko answered almost mechanically, quickly patting down her ruffled hair. It was quite embarrassing to be sporting such a lousy appearance in front of such a posh looking girl. And her breasts size?Yuuko was amazed. She had been taking quick, embarrassed glances every now and then followed by a quick glance down at her own flat chest. The girl was steadily growing up in size and her mama told her she would probably end up being taller than the whole family but nothing else was growing. Maybe she could discuss this with her new friend and get some tips. ?Our restaurant?s cheesecake is the best,? she said instead with a sly grin. ?Don?t tell mama but I steal a slice almost every day without anybody noticing.?

?But I?m sure you don?t just want to sit here eating sweets all day! We should go for a walk,? Yuuko suggested coyly. ?You picked a good day to visit, news said we?re having a thunderstorm tomorrow. Are you staying the night? You can stay at our house if you want but I?ll need to tidy up my room first?? She placed a hand over her own mouth to shut up, remembering her mama?s advice into not chattering Edie into boredom. There weren?t many people visiting Kumogakure these days so they had to treat all their visitors with extreme care and delicacy.

?Come on, I?ll show you all the coolest spots in Kumo. You?ll grow to love this place!?​


----------



## Laix (Sep 21, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_An *S-Rank* Mission: Befriend the Heartless Girl!_
*PART 3*
____________________________

​ 
Edie was confused. 

Yuuko (or whatever her name was) didn't quite make sense. The heiress was quite literally firing close-range metaphorical shotgun shells at her, throwing an insult left and right with salt all over. Yet, instead of reacting as Edie wanted she seemed to brush it off with a smile. Actually no, that wasn't it either. Usually when they are aware of the insults but don't want to rise up to it, there is an awkward look about their face with a soft chuckle to match. There was none of that with the restaurant owner's daughter. It was a genuine heart-felt smile of goodwill.

Was she _deaf?_

"_Uh..._" Edie's eyes darted left and right. She was now the one in an awkward situation, her bitchy jabs having backfired horrendously. By simply ignoring it be it intentionally or not, Yuuko had slain the Great Monster Bitch of Konoha in one passive hit. 

To somehow make the situation less tense, Yuuko assumed Edie was uncomfortable and gestured her towards a vacant table and chairs. The girls sat down, with Edie placing her bag in the safety of her lap from the dreaded clutches of Kumogakure scum. Unfortunately, the chair was more than uncomfortable. It was made of a solid oak wood with no cushioning or anything to ease the strain on her back, leaving her no choice but to either lean against a bump back or sit completely straight. Edie went for the latter since she hadn't gotten a chance to disinfect it.

_(This girl... Good game...)_ The Nakano narrowed her crystal blue eyes, locking them on to the younger, cheerful teen. _(Deflecting all of my bullets like that? Well I've got news for you. This is just the beginning. I'm Edie Nakano, the baddest bitch in town. Nobody has ever beaten me in a mud-slinging match and I'm not about to lose today! Do you understand me!? *DO YOU!?*)_ Her face became visibly strained as if she was perched on the toilet going through a bout of food poisoning. The clueless girl tilted her head, curious as to whether there was something the matter with the foreign heiress from Konoha. Swooping in to save the day however was the very woman who dragged Edie here, carrying a slice of strawberry cheesecake that oozed an infectiously sugary scent. Placing it down, she flashed the girls an assuring smile before ruffling her daughters ebony locks.

"I see you're becoming good friends already," She incorrectly observed followed by some smart advice to not annoy Edie with incessant chatter. Strangely enough, this conversation so far had been 90% Edie yet she still felt she was the most informed.

"Our restaurant's cheesecake is the best!" Yuuko insisted with a sly grin, her eyes targeting the slice adorned with melting cream. Edie had a fork in her hand, trying her best to resist temptation to dig in. While on the one hand her sweet toothed begged her for just a whiff of it, her mind was saying otherwise. 

What was the food hygiene rating here? Did they actually clean up after cooking or was there more cockroaches then customers? How about frozen deserts such as this? Are they actually prepared here or is it just yanked out of the freezer as part of a bargain pack from the local grocery store?

_No_. It was too risky. For all she knew this could be someone's vomit composed into the shape of a cheesecake to save this failing restaurant money. Nope, she'll just find a Moonbucks later and get a slice there. Putting her fork down, Edie turned her nose up and kept her manicured hands clutched to her bag. Just a glance might send her over the edge so she had to avoid eye contact at all costs.

Yuuko then suggested they go for a walk, followed by staying the night at her place. It was all way too much for her, like skipping straight to marriage even though they hadn't arranged the first date. Okay, maybe that was perhaps exaggerated but Edie's feelings about this remained sincere. 

The heiress considered her proposition. A stroll through Kumogakure didn't sound so bad. In fact, it could even be beneficial for the girl who looked like a full-time waitress on minimum wage to get a new wardrobe courtesy of Edie, the fashion icon of the kunoichi generation. However, the thought of spending a night upstairs sent chills down her spine. Ugh, she could just about imagine it. Yuuko mentioned having to "tidy up" which probably meant clothes strewn everywhere, dirty unwashed underwear and damp walls. Perhaps there was even a dead cockroach or two in there. Edie didn't have enough anti-bacterial gel to counter all of that! This is why she wished she majored in the water element. None of this would be an issue.

"I don't mind the walk..." Edie began, her pupils wandering around before eventually landing on Yuuko. With a glint in her eyes and a coy smirk on her face, she continued. "... But we're going for _your_ benefit. I'm sorry but you look like a transgender garbage woman. Like, what is with your hair? And that outfit? I think your eyes are so pretty and I could totally help bring them out~"

She got up from the chair, giving her back the much needed relief. Edie swung her bag over her forearm and adjusted her posture. "Also, I'm not staying the night I'm afraid. I have a perfectly good mansion waiting at home for me so there's no need to stay in any peasant dwellings. If there is indeed a thunderstorm coming its fine. I'll just stay in a hotel." 

Making eye contact with the girl, she flashed her one of her fakest smiles yet. "But thanks for the offer!"

"So is there like a _Chō Chō's_ around here? Its *the* place for makeovers!"
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 21, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Phoenix Festival - What do you fight for?​
Hatori smiles her response was unexpected to be fair, and she put forward some valid points he could very well of remained a civilian, a blacksmith forging weapons for the shinobi and kunoich of his village and done so quite successfully it was certainly something his grandfather would of wanted instead of the life he pursued today and very likely tomorrow. The elderly were wise and their judgement should be given due respect but the young acted on instinct and personal desire weather it was power, revenge, or simply glory.

Her words carried some wisdom in them and he had to respect that especially given her age, he was certainly nothing like that at her age. "A highly respectable point of view, and I am glad you had the luxury of choice the fact your parents gave you such freedom proves they love you."

She had pulled the mask down once more concealing the emotions she expressed behind it, for once he was at the disadvantage and it felt satisfying to not be wearing the burden of the ANBU on his shoulders. They seemed to have reached an agreement that rest was perhaps their best chance at survival right now, and while his wounds had healed his energy and chakra reserves remained minimal at best. "Another good point, sadly I have not been here long enough to learn the lay of this territory so I will trust your judgement in regards to a safe place. A advantage of being afraid of battle is knowing the best place to hide."

"You run from what flies and fly from what runs." April agreed and glided up onto his shoulder ungracefully unlike before expressing their still pained state.

Yuuko then brought up perhaps the one question he truly feared responding to, she had motioned him to get up but all feeling and intention to respond to anything she said or did left him. It took him a whole minute of motionless silence before April bit his ear with her hooked beak drawing on the peculiar silvery blood he had obtained from the pact he made with the dragon. With this his eyes looked back up to her full of regret and concern for not only the past but what the future held for him and his life long companion.

"I only have a sister, and mother left to speak of my uncle and others killed my father and the rest of them in search for power. My old masters sought to abuse me, use me for what reason I still have yet to learn. So I fight neither for my village or my family..."

His hands trembled before taking a grip of the hilt of his weapon to help hide his nerves, or fear it was difficult to tell. Dread filled his body, mind and soul until he had to come clean to her "...No matter your village or people you met we all share one thing in common. At every age, at every place, people wanted more than survival, more than a life of meaningless labour, unknowing what their dreams truly meant. For the world knows us better than we do ourselves. And so I begun my search for answers, and the world had them in abundance. I discovered my heritage in lands long forgotten, I held firm against those who sought nothing more than to put the world into a state of malice, corruption and entropy as a man of honor I fight to stay true to this code, deed and thought as a Akarusa.

What I fight for is not a village, or some silly ideals such as white or black but for every living soul on this earth because, everyone deserves the opportunity to realize their dreams even as the day of my reckoning approaches I intend to stand as a bulwark until my last dying breath."

April sighed, "We are here on a mission to track down a man named Ogama who seeks to open the veil, you can think of it in simple terms as a ancient long lasting barrier which protects this world from beings of darker powers who once enslaved mankind. My people, and his among three other clans once lived in a village known as Kagegakure that dedicated itself to protecting this technique, Ogama was once one of these people who has been driven insane by the spirits he sealed away. As... part of that duty I... and by extension Hatori was expected to sacrifice ourselves to sustain the barrier at winter solstice when the moon holds the greatest power - it feeds off my soul."

"April... you said enough."Hatori says before she could continue shutting the owl up firmly but not without a look of concern, if no one knew of their story what did all of this matter. Once they were gone, it was over another century would pass and even if Ogama was stopped the veil would shatter and it's prisoners would flood back into this world and not even her people could stop them. Owls guardians of the afterlife... their power had waned. Hatori phased out as he remembered the first time he entered the veil.

It made his heart sink it was a difficult experience to describe, the chaotic weather systems the endless flux between what was real and what was merely a sick twisted trick being played upon him by the creatures of that hid within the shadows, waiting biding their time for him to wander too far into their home. The twisted horrors that resided their haunted him, and in many ways that was the whole point of the experience, he would never look at the world in the same light again. He... saw things, felt things people had grown to ignore since infancy humanity learned to ignore what it was afraid of for it's own comfort, the dark texts once long forgotten had began to re-surface sparking cults that grew and flourished under the chaotic wing of the Black and White banners.

He truly begun to wonder if this recent rising of the Janist church had some sort of connection to the creatures that lay in the collapse, waiting to re-enter the world and seek vengeance on humanity for their imprisonment. He snapped out of it quite suddenly and abruptly, the feeling returned to him... someone.... something else was here in his mind and it wasn't April but it left him as quickly as it did before, "Yuuko whatever your family might say it is because they love you I am certain of that much but equally do not listen to every word they have to say, seek out your own path."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 21, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Invasion of Fuzenkagure 

_And It All Comes Down IV_

----------​
The building collapsed, crumbling away in a rain of debris and sealing Makoto under rubble before he even had time to cry out in pain. Rei stepped out from the resulting cloud of dust and looked at Taneda. "There we go. One down."

Taneda just sort of stared in disbelief for a moment as he watched his friend get consumed by the woman's attack, slowly beginning to stand. So this was it, then? He'd be finished in this way, with little or no chakra left and his wounds beginning to wear on him.

Rei took a step forward, then paused, her legs suddenly starting to buckle. "Shit..." she mutters, looking down, then brings her gaze back to Taneda. "For a pair of kids, you've done quite well for yourselves," she comments, the armour on her skin receding.

"Well, half of that pair is a former pupil of mine!" said an oddly commanding baritone, while at the same time something moved very quickly from behind Rei, lashing out with a quick jab to the back of her head.

"I'd prefer if you didn't bother with such sentimental phrasing..." a second began, as another figure stepped up beside Taneda's kneeling position, hands crossed over her chest. The young man blinker in surprise as he looked up at her. "Senju-sama."

"Yes. What is all this, Taneda-kun?"

Rei spun through the air at the first jab, caught off guard by the man's stealth and her own confidence. She landed on the ground with a thud and then looked back up, eyes narrowing. "Senju? What are denizens of Konoha doing here?"

"Well! Enjoying the festival until something or another happened...something about political disputes...that isn't exactly my forte..." Yoshitsune offered, adjusting his glasses slightly. The older woman next to Taneda sighed, and then grabbed him by the arm, hefting him up to stand. "You don't kneel before your opponents, Taneda-san. Not even in defeat." Then she turned her attention to Rei. "Our Clan tries to keep at least half an eye on our members. Though I admit I had no interest in this festival before coming to this street."

She looks at Yoshitsune, then at the Senju, before finally returning her eyes to Taneda again. "It seems that I've been mistaken," the woman sighs. "I was told that most of the Fuzen citizens had been isolated to district four."

Taneda's handler looked a bit irritated with that assessment, sniffing dismissively as she narrowed her eyes on Rei. "It's not as if I confined myself to the same areas as the other festival goers. I simply inserted myself here. Our Clan does possess a few gifts from Minato Namikaze, that allow for teleportating a limited distance. He gave us perhaps a dozen of these seals, though they're expended after a single use. Reserved for emergencies, and useful for bypassing the chaos of an attack such as this, when given word."

"Impressive and, perhaps, for the best..." she mutters. "I assume that you and the other one are both from Konoha, boy?" she addresses Taneda.

"Taneda," he says, raising his chin as he stood. "Taneda...Senju," he added, looking up at the older woman beside him, who then took a step forward. "And he is Makoto Ha. An honor to meet you." He looked over the woman next to him, and simply watched her, taking a moment to appreciate the gravity of her actions. She'd actually used such a limited resource, that the Clan had possessed for more than a hundred years, only to come to his aid? In some ways, it made him feel sick, and he didn't even realize why. For it was normally something amazing, for one's family to come to their aid in that way, but in the back of Taneda's mind, he was thinking 3 steps ahead. This type of protection implied a certain level of expectation as well, something he was entirely unused to since living a very lax life under the tutelage of Yoshitsune. And it also implied a certain level of debt, tied to his circumstances.

"Charmed. Rei," she said, falling into her combat stance once again, with the Senju nodding. "It's good you understand I can't simply let you go so easily, after you attacked one of our own." Yoshitsune nodded as well, and then without warning lunged for Rei again, drawing her into a sudden bear hug. "Don't forget about me, Senju-san, I'm still here after all..." he complained, his opponent then slipping from his grip and lashing out with a high kick aimed towards his face, though the scientist dodged past it. Then, the Iwagakure kunoichi and he exchaned a series of glancing blows, both charged with chakra, and then darting backwards as the brief scuffle subsided. A quiet silence began to fall into place between them as they eyed one another, Rei with narrowed eyes, the Hida with his same sort of lazy grin.

And then Rei stumbled, as he body began to move jerkishly. Her limbs simply would not move in the way she wanted, and her eyes widened in response. Yoshitsune grinned, at least until he noticed his labcoat beginning to grow brighter, heating up. And in those fleeting few seconds he started to move his hands, but Taneda couldn't make out what was happening before he was consumed by the resultant explosion.

_*BOOM!*_

Rei then turned her attention back to the woman beside Taneda in the wake of her confirmed blow. But the older Senju wasn't one to simply idle; she'd suddenly closed the distance between the two, but didn't move to touch Rei, simply making eye contact.

"Ninpou: Kokuangyo no Jutsu."

Rei's jerkish movements stopped and her eyes widened as they lost focus, her gaze going upward.

"...dammit," she muttered, before her hands flew through a few rapid hand signs...

The other kunoichi began to move forward to end the fight before she observed the hand signs, and then backpetaled furiously, body flickering back to Taneda's side. Her hands flew up as well, the earth beginning to rise up and around her and the genin beside her as Rei's body glowed brighter, heating up considerably, and the air about the area becoming unbearably dry.

"Goodbye, Taneda Senju. Makoto Ha."

Then she exploded.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 21, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival - Invasion 



Yuuko let a minute of silence rule between both teens before she answered. Frowning behind the mask she averted her eyes from the boy that seemed to have so much weight on his shoulders. How old was Hatori again?fifteen?sixteen? He wasn?t that much older than Yuuko and yet he held such an enormous responsibility on his shoulders according to his owl. They both held it. She felt bad for judging him or his ways. It would be unfair for her to try to argue with him when it was obvious he had gone through so much more than Yuuko in the small difference that was their three years apart. 

With this in mind she bent down to her knees so she could be at the same level as him and, just in case, took a serious peek at his face to check if he really wasn?t jerking her chain. But his face was dead serious and his eyes carried a hint of depression and sorrow in them. Yuuko felt a bit overwhelmed then. Hatori and his owl were expected to sacrifice themselves for?for what? A barrier?  Yuuko didn?t understand. The position was already getting uncomfortable and wasn?t making her life easier with her ribs in their cracked state but she kept on the ground and held out a hand to place over the older boy?s forehead. It was hot or maybe her hand was just cold, but the contrast was there nonetheless. 

?Hatori,? she called so quietly that it almost sounded like a whisper. She was afraid of speaking too loud. Afraid of what?she couldn?t tell. But the fear was there. ?What did you get yourself into??

Yuuko almost held her breath just waiting for the answer. It was strange and it made her feel slightly sick hearing about his future sacrifice. Her head was spinning and she wobbled a bit. It went away when she started breathing deeply though. Keeping her right hand on Hatori?s forehead, Yuuko used her remaining one to take off the mask once and for all and place it against her face, trying to rub away the shock. 

Why did he have to tell her such a heavy thing anyway? Did Hatori expect her to go back home and pretend nothing bad was happening while a friend went well on his way to a sacrifice? Or did he perhaps expect her to do something about it? She didn?t know, she couldn?t figure out. Yuuko hated it, what was she supposed to do in a situation like this? Strangely, the girl wasn?t crying even though her lips were trembling and all color in her face vanished. How long had she known Hatori? If they hadn?t bumped into each other before their fight, she probably would never have seen him again?she probably wouldn?t ever hear he died. Worse. She probably wouldn?t even care.

Slowly, Yuuko freed her hands and wrapped her arms around her Kumogakure brother. No matter what he said about his loyalties, they were still part of the same Kumo-family to Yuuko. And she had no other way to do things. ?You can run,? she said tentatively. ?We?re shinobi. We know how to hide without ever being found. You don?t have to sacrifice yourself for a cause that isn?t yours, especially when you?re just a kid.? And he was just a kid. It felt strange to say that when he seemed so grown up giving his speeches of right and wrong. 

?Run away, Hatori. I won?t tell,? Yuuko insisted after a second, whispering strangely like a child trying not to get caught doing something bad. Hatori wasn?t the type to run, it was obvious. His answer was clear and it already echoed inside her mind, even if he didn?t answer yet. But asking was the least the girl could do and she needed to do something.​


----------



## XxTsukasa (Sep 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _In Reply To:_ 





Laix said:


> _Edie Nakano_
> THE FUZENGAKURE INVASION
> *PART 5*
> 
> ...






*Noine Kamui

Invasion of Fuzengakure 
Silent but Deadly  Part 3*​
The explosive sounds resounding throughout Fuzengakure, combined with the earth-shattering vibration that resulted from the blonde-haired girls chakra controlled punch, jolted Noine awake. She looked around her, confused and disoriented, at the destruction that had occurred in the village while she was unconscious. She could see a huge crater, and in the center of the crater was the blonde girl and a much smaller version of the slug she had seen earlier. 

Noine pushed herself up with her left arm, wincing as pain shot through her again. Her right arm was really in bad shape. She stood and braced herself as waves of dust passed by her in the air, remnants of the buildings that had once stood where the massive crater was. 

Hh.heyyou there..! Noine called out to the girl from the edge of the crater, coughing as dust entered her lungs. As scary as the girl seemed, Noine knew she needed someone to help her or she wouldnt make it out of Fuzen, atleast not in her condition. She knew she could look for one of the many shelters located in the region, but she had already lost too much blood and would bleed out before she could make it to one.

Realizing the girl hadnt heard her, she made her way down the side of the crater, but made it no more than a few feet before she tripped and fell, rolling the rest of the way before stopping about 20 feet away from the blonde-haired girl. She reached out toward the beauty before her, unable to speak as the wind had knocked the air from her lungs. ​


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE FUZENGAKURE INVASION
*PART 6

*

_____________________________

Dusting her fists off, Edie prepared for movement when Katsuyu reminded her of a rather important detail.

"M'Lady!" She called, sliding towards the girl with an unconscious Alisa on her back. "I think it may be worthwhile to find some appropriate clothes. This sounds rather immoral but... There should be some vacant stores nearby where you could find something due to the ongoing invasion..." Katsuyu genuinely felt bad for suggesting crime for their benefit but felt somewhat better knowing it was being overshadowed by the atrocities currently being committed by the Iwagakure army. As Edie pondered the thought, Katsuyu was swift to reiterate her standing on the suggestion. 

"Please understand I would not normally suggest such a horrific thing in normal circumstances, M'Lady. Its just if we are to head back to Konoha, it may be in your best interests to wear something suitable..."

"No, you're right."

Her response brought a wave of relief for the elder slug.

"But only if we pass one along the way. We don't have time to waste. The longer we spend in here, the _worse it gets_..."

"I understand. Sha'll we go?"

Just as the Nakano princess nodded in agreement, the stuttered yells of a girl caught both of their attention. Katsuyu immediately went on the defensive even though the voice sounded damaged, harmless and in need of help. Edie however glanced over her shoulder to see an injured girl with strawberry-blonde locks and a tortured look in the eyes Edie only caught a glimpse of. After tumbling through the crater, her body came to a halt around twenty feet away before giving one last reach towards her. She appeared injured, in need of desperate medical attention. Blood soaked her clothes and her arm looked in poor shape. 

To her horror, the cold-hearted blonde simply turned on her heel and began walking in the direction the stranger came from. Katsuyu felt her morals being tested to see a medical ninja deny help to a wounded civilian, disrespecting the rules laid down by her first summoner Tsunade. Edie was defying the very rules of a medical ninja and being completely selfish, even if amongst her aims was to get Alisa to safety. Katsuyu was knowledgeable in human biology and medicine thanks to her time spent with the Fifth Hokage, Kuriyama and Sakura. Just from a single glance she could tell this girl was not going to make it if she wasn't healed right now.

"M'Lady...?" Katsuyu looked over to Edie who was trying her utmost hardest to ignore the girl's pleas. The slug knew she had to say something. She wouldn't be able to live with herself if she just left this poor victim to die. 

"M'Lady, I think you should heal the girl."

Edie shot around, a sneer on her face. "_Why?_ Why should I heal her? She's of no importance to me. Countless people have died during this invasion and one life isn't going to make a difference! Besides..." Nakano glanced down at her palms, dirtied and bruised from the fight. "My chakra's almost gone. That fight took too much. I just want to get out of this hell-hole as soon as!"

"Didn't they teach you the rules of a medical ninja at the Academy, M'Lady!?"

That question brought the girl's movements to a halt. It was a thought-provoking question that was both warm with meaning yet cold with truth. 

"Rule number 1: No medical ninja shall ever stop medical treatment until the lives of their party members have come to an end!"

She wasn't doing this. Edie couldn't believe she was really going to do this.

"Rule number 2: No medical ninja shall ever stand on the front lines."

And then there was---

 "Rule number 3: No medical-"

"_*OKAY, I GET IT!! I GET IT, SO JUST SHUT UP!*_"​
Her breathing heavy and bated, the emotionally fragile teen looked over at the dying girl with faint tears forming in her eyes. Hearing Katsuyu read those rules out was insulting and irritating yet not the worst of it all. It was the third rule she couldn't bare to hear. Everytime they recited it in class, she always looked away or put her head down just to avoid listening. It was a truth that couldn't apply to her whether she tried or not. It was something that distanced herself from a typical medical ninja and the main reason why she never acted like how a medical ninja should act.

Medical ninja should be selfless. They should be strong and they should be resilient. They need thick skin to survive the horrors of war; to survive the pain of not being able to save a dear friend; the pain of being the last of their platoon to survive.

"Rule number 3..."

Alisa leaned up from the soft back of Katsuyu, her eyes half-open and a faint smile on her lips.

"No medical ninja shall ever die... until they are the last of their platoon."

A look of both surprise and relief on her face, Edie ran over to Alisa as she stood on her own feet.

"Don't you remember? When you first knew of your powers, you used to sit in my arms and cry about how unfair life is... How unfair that you'll always be the last of your platoon, that you'll never die and you'll always be the one to see your loved ones die." Her words brought the situation into a new perspective for the young Edie, who couldn't even find words to counter hers. 

"You're always so adamant you don't need friends but really, you're afraid of being alone. You're a medical ninja Miss Edie. You have a responsibility. That poor girl is going to lose her life because she doesn't have your gifts. Why don't you share those? Why don't you make a girl thankful to be alive, forever indebted to you? Someone who can give you the respect you deserve."

Alisa was right. She was so correct that it was _annoying_. All Edie could do was just look at the girl lying face-down on the ground, a puddle of blood slowly forming around her. It was troublesome using her chakra like that but she had a duty as a medical ninja whether she liked it or not. For ages, she hated being so weak and craved to be powerful and respected. It was a shame it took all of this but she finally realised just what it means to be both of those things.

With not another word said, Alisa and Katsuyu watched as Edie approached the girl and kneeled before her. She rolled her on to her back so her wounds could be inspected clearly before diverting her medical ninjutsu to the affected areas.

"After this, we will drop her off at a shelter and then return to Konoha, okay?"

There was no reply at first from Edie, who kept her back arched and her bangs covering her face as she focused on the medical treatment.

Only the wounded girl could see the tears falling.
​
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 22, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Invasion of Fuzenkagure 

_And It All Comes Down V_

----------​
He wasn't dead.

That was the first fact he took stock of. Whenever hit with something that simply changed the very nature of a situation, he took a moment to check his senses and vitals before he began to move again. 

Ocular senses? 

He cracked his eyes open slowly, looking about. It was dark; he might've been buried beneath ground from the explosion.

Olfactory systems, lung capacity. 

The young man drew in a deep gulp of air through his nose; it was pungent, earthy, and also smelled a bit of asphalt. And then as he began to stand, first kneeling forward, and then getting to his feet, the earth around him receded back into the ground. His matriarch knelt before him, eyes forward towards the threat that had nearly ended them, and as light began to creep into the hastily made dome, he saw Makoto laid out next to him, also unconscious. 

The Senju began standing, grimacing as she took stock of what Rei had done through her last stand. "What a waste..." she muttered, turning back to Taneda. "You are unharmed, Taneda-kun?"

"Oi! If you keep ignoring me, Senju-san, I might think you're trying to hurt my feelings!" came that same, familiar voice. The lazy baritone of a man who was much too self assured. 

Hida Yoshitsune was moving towards them amidst the gradually clearing smoke and debris of the most recent assault by their Iwagakure foe, a peculiar armor fading from his skin. Domu armor, if Taneda had to guess. The genin nodded to his overseer as he knelt by Makoto, quickly beginning to check for his friend's vital signs. He'd opened the gates way too many times, though Taneda had no concept of this with his memories stolen, Taneda himself had little chakra left to try and perform healing, but he could manage some minor combat medicine in the meantime. And also listened to his elders. "Hai, Senju-sama, we're unharmed concerning Rei of Iwakagure's last attack.."

Yoshitsune was rubbing his chin a little as he stopped a few meters from the Senju. In the background, the cries and sounds of a chaotic engagement continued, but for now, it was over for them; in this isolated spot of a festival of changes turned to a ritual blood letting, they had finally found a reprieve. 

"Good. You will need to be in proper form for your punishment. I do not know what possessed you to involve yourself in a conflict of this scale, but the Clan Head will not be pleased to hear this is how you've conducted yourself when given leave to the festival."

Taneda looked up in alarm from his healing, his mind already buzzing with counter arguments and methods with which he might explain or justify his actions. "Senju-sama, we were simply acting in the best interests of these civilians! We couldn't let them get hurt simply because of a military engagement between nations; we were assuming you had come in order to-" And just like that he found his ability to speak rendered moot, the older woman having cast some sort of genjutsu on him. "Let me explain something to you, Taneda-kun. Iwagakure is a member of the Shinobi Coalition known as the White, and therefore act as our comrades. What you have done here is similar to declaring war on our allies in the name of...our enemies? What made you think this was the correct way to approach things? I know that your mind is logically inclined; we've had numerous one on one conversations thus far. You will be restricted to the Clan compound for the next month."

As the explanation continued Taneda's body language began to wilt and wither until he was finally simply looking over Makoto's unconscious body as he started to dress the more superficial wounds. He parted his lips and mouthed a silent affirmation, Yoshitsune then stepping up quickly. "Hey, Senju-san, take it easy there! He was helping civilians in a warzone, you don't think that at least affords him a slight consolation prize? Relax a little. You did come all this way to save him, after all." 

She turned her gaze to the scientist, not even willing her expression to shift as she switched gears. "Hida-san, you, or any of your clan are the last I would take advice on how to raise Taneda-kun. You try to disguise your clan usual reckless with the trappings of an intellectual, but it does little to sustain the effect when you have the nerve to say things like that. I don't require your direction in how I plan to discipline him. And I would prefer if you would dispel any jutsu you might've cast for the purposes of tracking him as well. Don't think I didn't find it strange how you happened upon this location or have come to this festival. A recluse like you has little reason for an event such as this."

The Hida's lazy smile and good natured expression melted away almost instantaneously, his fingers slowly curling his open palms towards fists. Taneda barely managed to keep back a smile. Yoshitsune, the sensei he'd never been able to find at any events, birthdays, graduations, or especially difficult exams...he had been keeping an eye on him at this event? Had he always been, for his sake? The young man dashed the thought from his mind almost instantly. That wasn't possible. He was the head of Konoha's Research and Development Department, and the heir to the Hida Clan besides. He didn't have time to simply watch after a lonely genin. This was coincidental, of course. There was a first time for everything, after all.

But the tension beginning to brew between the Hida and Senju was almost palpable as they locked glares silently. He'd never seen either of them so blatantly confrontational, and then as an eternity bled away to a passing second, Yoshitsune's normal relaxed stance returned, and he turned on his heel, beginning to depart. "Oh Senju-san! Always the joker. I was just picking up some things for baa-sama, you know? Happened to be passing through, and happened upon a former student needing help. That's all. I'll see you around, though. Good luck with your disciplining methods. I'm sure they'll work wonders."

Taneda watched him walk off, and wished with everything he had that he had a method to communicate something. The older Senju next to him meanwhile watched the Hida until he was well out of earshot and line of sight, and then picked up Makoto's body after Taneda had done all he could. "Let's go, Taneda-kun."

It was going to be a long way back.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 22, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 13

Sound Village, Otogakure​
?This'll be done quicker than you in the women's bath, Honey.? Chika smirks, putting on her helmet and  pulling the large sword out of it's sheath.  ?Ain't a gorilla.  But if ya can't be serious, maybe yer no more than a shit thowin monkey yerself.?

"What did you say!? I don't speak ape!"

?Ya heard me.? she drops into her battle stance, "I've dealt with bigger dicks than you.  Can't impress me anymore."

?So now you're calling yourself a gorilla whore?? the man laughs mockingly, putting his hands together to make a single hand seal.

?Nah, ahm jus sayin Ran has heavier balls than ya and yer brother combined.? the jinchuuriki lurches forward, swinging her sword at him.  His hand connects to the sword, pulling it out of her grip with the gracefulness of a bull, the metal letting off a quiet clanking noise.

?Toldja, the gorilla's waay too easy.? mischievous eyes stare at the kunoichi, spinning the handle of the sword on the tip of his finger.  ?She's got too much metal.? he grins.

Chika's arms slam together, causing a soundwave to rip into his chest to knock the other shinobi back, he shoots the sword back at the kunoichi, then lands on his feet, coughing a bit, a single section of his chest indented.  He simply sneers at her, biting his thumb and quickly using multiple hand seals, summoning a glowing yellow cat.

The cat charges Chika in a flash, letting off a wave of electricity throughout the kunoichi's body, knocking her several feet back.  

?Positive !? Kotei shouts, ?Negative!? Returns his brother, Their bodies begin to glow and fly towards the other. ?RELEASE!?

Chika's body lays on the ground twitching as the now deafened brother stalked nearer.  Her heart seemed to be beating fast enough to jump into her throat.  She takes off her helmet and throws it at Kotei, connecting it with his head.  Giving her enough time to shakily rise to her feet.

?Ahm gonna getcha.? she states, taking off a shoulder plate.  Chika throws it at the shinobi as she moves to grab her sword.  The assassin cupping his hand behind his ear mockingly and shrugging, catching the piece of metal out of the air easily, causing the kunoichi to grind her teeth.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 22, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 14

Outskirts, Otogakure

​

The new opponent appeared in front of Ran, this one was far less brainy than his brother however? Easy pickings, Ran dashed forward, launching an attack at Bujoku, his right fist flying past as the assassin dodges, Ran follows up by grabbing a hold of Bujoku?s waist, and shoulder, Gripping onto the enemies clothing tightly, the young sound ninja gives him a mightily hurl, throwing the lightning assassin into a nearby tree.  ?Sound bomb!? Ran quickly unleashed a flurry of notes towards the tree.  ?Damn it!? Bujoku leaped out of the way, throwing his own hand seals down ?Lightning Cat!? 

A crackling blue Cat charged towards Ran, ?Shi-? Before the sound ninja could dodge the jutsu made contact, an explosion rings out as bolts of electricity shoot from Ran?s body and arc into the ground. ?How?d Ya like that! YA PRISSY FUCK!?  Ran dropped to his knees and coughed, gripping his flute, he stood back on his feet. ?You?re in my trap now.? Ran began to play once more. ?No! fuck that!? The assassin dashes towards Ran, but the world slowly began to melt away. ?The fuck???  Soon the assassin found himself in darkness. 

?Oh? that?s cute, a genjutsu really??  CRACK! A branch breaks over the back of the Assassins head, ?The fuck! Oi! Where did you!?? Bujoku growled, ?You know what! Ka-? CRACK! Before he could Kai, he felt another crack, this time against his stomach, ?You little shit? when I get out of- OOF!? Another hit against his back, ?THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!?? He shouts, two more, one against his chest and one against his leg. ?Grrrr?.. FUCK IT!!!? Bujuko screams out, grabbing a Kunai and plunging it deep into his leg. 

?How?d ya like that fucker!!!! How?s your genjutsu gonna fuckin work now huh!?!??  Ran smirked as Bujoku felt smug in his decision. ?No! Come on! Hows it gonna work now bitch!? Hah! I can break it any time!? Ran slowly put the flute to his lips. ?You can.? The notes began to play and sound slowly compressed behind Bujuko. ?That won?t work again!? Bujuko dug the kunai deeper into his leg. ?Hnnng! Hahaha? Can?t get me now!!!? Ran nodded, ?That I can?t.?  Ran continued to play, this time compressing the sound in front of the assassin. 

?Shit not that jutsu! That thing knocked bro?s head for a loop!? Bujuko leaped backwards, ignorant of the bomb placed behind him, BOOM! The shockwave knocked him forward with great force, BOOM! Once more he hit the secondary sound bomb and we sent flying backwards. ?Idiots are easily beaten with tactics.? Ran shook his head a little and sighed. "Sorry... i just can't have you killing me just yet."


----------



## Cjones (Sep 23, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure
*
_Fuzengakure; West Section Shelter…_
“I got to say, the both of you made my job that much easier.” 

The Explosive Corp member stood by, outside the entrance way of bunker that housed the innocent, observing the arrival of not only her target, the prince of this disheveled village, but also the arrival of his mother. Her face showed an insouciant look as she stood with an arm placed on the side of her hip, cracking her neck with the free arm. Visibly there was a clear lack of interest on her part to this little reunion between mother and son. After all she had a job to do and nobody was going to interfere with her completing it. 

“F.Y.I…I’ll let you lay down a bit of news for you.” There was a certain affable charm to her speech even though she was an enemy. She pointed over to the shelter that were keeping the citizens out of harm’s way. “I couldn’t really trouble myself with the people in that building; if they want to escape, now would be a good chance. Now you on the other hand.” Shiori directed attention from the building over to Kyo, her newest objective. Ruka was quick to jump to his side as well as another who she had barely registered in her mind before. 

“The clearly angst looking teenager? Yeah, you. Be a good one and sit tight because you aren’t going anywhere.” From Shiori’s speech it was easy to tell that, compared to her comrades, there wasn’t such an air of danger that flowed around her; in fact, she was pretty personable in her own right to say the least. Her original orders were already complete, she had arrived in the west, so now her one prime concern was the boy in front of her which made every else inconsequential. 

“Questions? Anybody?” 

_With Marietta/Lucia…_
*Hawk Claw Kick*

Marietta’s legs struck down from above with two rapid spin kicks near reminiscent of a hawk snatching up its prey with its talons, yet her legs were swatted away by the forearms of Hiro before she hit the ground on one hand that propelled her body forward in a diagonal kick that flew straight over his head and landing on a nearby slab. A feet landed with a thud before pushed off, spiraling toward Hiro with the increase momentum. Her arm was quickly clasped in mid-air and swung on her back onto the earth. He faced arched awkwardly as it narrowly avoided the male’s fist, then successively elbowing him across the jaw to force his grip loose and raising to her feet with a text book kick up.

*POW*

Immediately she was jostled by a connecting hook to the face. Her vision blurred for a second as the brain tried to make sense of what was happen prior to a strong kick throwing her off her feet. The sudden impact tossed her across the ground momentarily when Marietta slammed her palms against the ground, bursting into numerous backflips with a final slide across the ground. Blood trickled down the side of her mouth that stained cotton white gloves she wore as it was wiped away. The look in her eyes was nothing but anger; however, she couldn’t just erupt now, not at this time.

“Lucia has to stay out of this…” The only thing subduing her anger was the purest concern she had with keeping her cousin safe. That was what she had to do now, protect her family. Though Lucia herself didn’t exactly agree one-hundred percent agree to that sentiment. Just a ways away from the fight Lucia was crouched on the ground under a windowsill of one of the collapsed houses. Her entire body fidgeted as she watched, her grip tightened against the bricked surface, which began to show cracks underneath the pressure. 

_“Come on….cugano, you have to let me help.”_ Lucia repeated to herself. Marietta had told her to stay put and she really wanted to mind her, but how could see expect her to just sit and watch her get beat up. _“Come on…you have to let me help….because what if…”_ There was this nagging feeling as she looked up above. The anxiety she felt was building up and she wasn’t sure how much longer she’d be able to keep out of it. “She helps him…”

From a vantage point that looked over the small area the combatants were in, Ayame laid onto of a roof with her foot lazily dangling over the edge. Despite her perpetual tired appearance the Explosive Corps member watched everything that was happening through half shut eyes. A wearied smile on her face as she watched young girl clash with Hiro, tossing him over her shoulder. 

“Ahhhh, man, that little girl….her moves are very exotic, to say the least.” She found it quite impressive how Hiro had yet to put her down, at all even more so at just how physically impressive she was. “I’m not with the whole killing kids’ thing, even if it is an order from Yori and Tsuchikage-sama, but…” Her body rolled from off the roof and onto the earth, landing upright on her feet as she scratched the back of her hand. She really didn’t want to but…

“Orders are orders. At this rate that girl is going to beat Hiro.” Preparing to interfere Ayame began to, slowly, make her way over although her path was suddenly cut short as someone began placed themselves in front of her. Blocking her path stood Lucia who gave no indication that she had planned on moving.

_"I won't let them jump on her."_ Was the single thought that ran through her mind as she firmly stood in her place and her eyes bright with the same fire as that of the Italian firecracker. 

“Ahhh, what? You’re going to stop me?” She yawned wearily. 

“Hai dannatamente ragione.” 

(“You damn right.”)​


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 23, 2014)

HollowBird said:


> *Shinohara Yuuko*
> Phoenix Festival - Invasion
> 
> 
> ...



Akarusa, Hatori
Phoenix Festival Arc​
His eyes closed thinking back, could he run was that even a possibility at this stage. They sat in the summer months and winter would encroach upon them, he was nothing more than it's prey at this stage surely but... death neither flew nor ran it simply came. No one could escape it and he brought this upon himself he promised to protect the world and dying contradicted that statement this much he knew but running... it simply wasn't possible and even if it was not in his nature. He shakes his head in response to her but gave no word simply moving onwards to find a safe place to tend to their wounds, she looked in a pretty bad state the rhino monster had certainly done a number on her as he would expect it would to anyone certainly of their caliber.

After several steps he stopped looking back at her, "April and I are one in the same, her cause is my cause and I will stand by her until the very end. She spent her life running and it's now caught up with her, neither of us want to die but the choices presented to us are... non-existent." He takes a deep breath taking a moment to calm himself and re-focus on the present, the future and past could wait right now he had to follow through with his duty and ensure Yuuko got out of this safely.

April said nothing maintaining her silence, he had made a pact she wished he never did. Then all of this could of been avoided but maybe that is what Ijona meant. This had never happened before and maybe there was a chance they could put an end to this once and for all and both of them could go on living but only time would tell. Everything would unfold on that single night and no matter what path they took... every road will come to it.

He knelt down onto one knee, "Get on my back, I'm in a better shape and we can move faster like this and you won't need to put yourself through that pain you are experiencing." He says plainly trying to push away from this topic and draw upon something more present. Looking over his shoulder at her waiting patiently.

_The world knows us better than ourselves, maybe I am not fated to die but I have yet to find the answer I am looking for... April. You do not want to die do you? Yet you saved me... I owe you my life April._


----------



## XxTsukasa (Sep 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _In Response to:_ 





Laix said:


> _Edie Nakano_
> THE FUZENGAKURE INVASION
> *PART 6
> 
> ...








*Noine Kamui

Invasion of Fuzengakure 
Silent but Deadly  Part 4*​
Noine watched as the blonde haired girl walked toward her, letting her hand and head rest on the ground, relieved that she was going to get some help. The girl knelt beside Noine, rolling her onto her back to get a better look at her injuries. Noine winced in pain, the shattered bones in her arm tearing through more flesh as she rolled, and then lay still. 

Looking up toward the sky, Noine watched as the blonde leaned over her to begin the healing process. Tears fell from the girl's face, clearing the dirt from Noine's left cheek. Though her right arm had been torn to pieces, and she had bled out severely as she lay in the dirt, she lifted her left hand and gently touched her fingers to the blonde girl's cheek, wiping away the tears. The girl looked at her sternly, obviously offended by the gesture, and Noine smiled, dropping her hand to the ground again. 

Noine could tell a few things about the girl. First, she was a formidable opponent and she was incredibly stubborn. Second, she was weak-hearted underneath it all. Though she portrayed strength on the outside, the truth was that she was scared, not for herself but for those around her. She had experienced the joy of companionship, something that Noine still did not understand. 

Noine continued to lay still as the girl worked away, trying to heal her wounds. It took a while, but soon Noine had feeling in her right arm again, and she could move her fingers without pain running through her. She looked up at the blonde again as she finished, sitting back on her heels. She had stopped crying not long after Noine had touched her face, and now she looked annoyed. 

Noine slowly pulled herself into a sitting position, and slumped over toward the blonde girl. She had lost a lot of blood, so she was still quite weak. The blonde girl held her by the shoulders and helped her to her feet, where she put one arm over her shoulder and began to help Noine walk toward the slug. 

"Th...Thank....Thank-you...." Noine whispered, her voice faint.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 24, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Outside Konoha Detainment Facility,  Konohagakure]​*​
[Doing Right Sometimes Means Doing Wrong I]​
-Prison Break-​
_-Some Time Ago_

It had been quite some time since she had spoken with Diasuke and the dark haired Jonin was worried that the Suzume's family had chosen to ignore her pleas of help. Here in Konoha Gina knew that she was up against a wall, there were very few people that would try to break into a prison to save Ryoko and an alleged Diplomat Killer let alone go up against arguably the most powerful man in all the known world. Natsu Nakano. Biting her lip she paced down the hall toward the suite that she and Suzume once shared. 

Sighing she wiped a bead of sweat from her forehead, the trip to the front desk to retrieve her mail was a bust. She was hoping for at least some conformation that she had allies in the Land of Iron, but now it seems that the weight of breaking both innocent girls out were going to fall on her shoulders and her shoulders alone. Her pity party, however, is cut short nearing the door of the suite she quickly realizes it is ajar. Eyes narrowing she is quick to press her body up against the wall. Then quickly snapping her head to the left and right she scans the hallway for other signs that things that may have been out of place, that she may have looked over when she was deep in thought. 

"Dere no need fo' dat Ms. Kurihara. Dere no enemies 'ere." [There is no need for that Ms. Kurihara. There are no enemies here.] 

The voice rang from within  the large apartment and though it was dark and seethed with evil. There seemed to be no ill will hidden in it at all. Still the ever skeptical one Gina draws a kunai before pushing the door open. Blade held firmly in a counter stance she slowly stalked into the room. "It dun be no proper holdin' ah weapon at you guest." [It's not proper to hold your guest at the point of a weapon.] the man added when he came into view. Sitting on the couch his gaze was cast onto the coffee table where her documents that pointed to a Natsu Conspiracy  was scattered out. 

"!" 

Who the hell was this person and better yet, how did he know where she kept all those? "If you're working for Nat...", 'Lower you weapon Ms. Kurihara. Ah be no work fo' dat man. Ah 'ere on behalf o' de Sato family." [Lower your weapon Ms. Kurihara, I don't work for that man. I'm here on the behalf of the Sato Clan] is stated. A moment later he pulled a letter from the folds in his robes, one that he swiped some time earlier from the mail bags here in the hotel. It was sealed with the emblem that Suzume had tattooed on her left wrist. It was barely visible, but if one looked close enough they would see it. Lowering the weapon she walks around and sits opposite the man on a small love seat. The man shakes his head and flicks the letter across the table. Like a small discus the letter slides over the documents there without disturbing the paper or newspaper clippings. 

"Hope you no mind, Ah had mah friend make us sum tea" [I hope that you don't mind me having a friend make us some tea.] is stated as Emiko walked into the room from the kitchen, as if on cue with a platter that held three cups and a piping pot of hot tea. "N-no, I don't mind" is replied as she read over the letter. Her distraction to the situation as it seemed to play out was obvious. She didn't question if this man knew the Sato family. Didn't second guess his intentions or the darkness that she originally sensed in his voice.  No, this was the news she was waiting for, for the past three days. 

The Sato Clan are going to help her, though that happiness quickly seemed to fade and her lips sagged into a pout. There were only sending one person. Great, now  there were two... Head bowing in almost defeat she folded the letter up. "What's the matter Ms. Kurihara? Not the news you wanted to read?" the much kinder sounding woman asked. Pulling her head from it's slump Gina shook her head, "No, I'm getting the help I need" she replied guessing that both of these people were on her side and Land of Iron natives that knew the contents of the letter. "The Sato Family has agreed to help, but they are only sending one person. That .. that gives me a grand total of two people to fight Natsu's corruption." is lamented. 

"I've failed Suzume"

Ryota smiled and pulled himself from his chair, this was what he was wanting to hear, the rumors that Suzume was still alive are seeming a lot more legitimate now, "Wat if Ah told you dat Ah may kno' sumwan dat will do dis fo' you?" [What if I told you that I may know someone that may be willing to do this for you?] Gina pulled her bloodshot gaze from the documents on the table. "Who?"

"You leave dat to me" [You leave that to me.]

_-Some Time Later_

Jericho walks down the hall toward Zellous' room. The boy seemed to be doing better since losing his Mirror Match, but that still didn't stop the gruff older man from worrying about him. The child, after all, was his responsibility. Pulling a cigar from the folds in his vest he pauses halfway to the boy's room. His nose crinkled while he took in a deep breath of the air around him. That perpetual scowls deepened into a ragged frown while teeth flashed. Something was off. Someone else was here. How was that possible? There were only a handful of people that knew of this place's location within the building and those few people didn't hold this scent. 

Fighting the itch to pop those blades the man known as Jericho pulled a few more sniffs in before going into full bloodhound mode. Reaching a room not too far from where he was he pauses and places a hand on the knob. With a twist he pushes the door open and slowly steps into the darkness. Bone popped as the detective clenched his fist tightly and lowly growled like a savage animal. In the distance two red hot coals burn into existence from the darkness and slowly at first a series of claps can be heard. "Ah be impressed. You clearly de detective dey say you are." [I am impressed, you are clearly the man you are touted to be.] a voice echoed as the light flip on. Both been cringe as the blinding light burns the darkness away, but as the fuzz fades Jericho is confronted by a man sitting in a chair. Dark hair and crimson red eyes that seemed to stare into his soul.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 24, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*[Outside Konoha Detainment Facility,  Konohagakure]​*​
[Doing Right Sometimes Means Doing Wrong II]​
-Prison Break-​

"Ah 'ere cause Ah 'ear dat you take ding personally wh'n ah certain Natsu Nakano do dings dat. Well let say dey not in de best interest o' two young cher." [I'm hear on rumor that you take Natsu Nakano's dealings, or in this case. Misdealings to heart, especially when it comes to two sweet young girls.] is stated while the man pulled a file from the linings of his robes. Sitting them on a small round table he motions for Jericho to come over and take a look. Jericho didn't pull his gaze from Ryota, but he was curious as to how this man learned of his pension of being his brother's keeper. After making it to the table Ryota lays a hand over the file and pulled it open. With that same motion a sizeable bar of gold is left on the open page. Under it was two pictures. One of the Hyuga Princess and the other of the Land of Iron Diplomat.  "Ah sure you kno' Ryoko Hyuga, de odder is Suzume Sato. Land O' Iron diplomat. Allegedly killed in de cross fire O' Ryoko's attempt to rescue 'er old teacher." [I'm sure you recognize the Hyuga Princess, the other is the alleged dead land of Iron Diplomat, Suzume Sato, who was 'killed' in the crossfire of Ryoko's staged Prison Break.] is stated 

Not interested in the gold yet, Jericho pulled it aside and looked at the pictures before turning his attention to all the files, clippings and photos that Gina had gathered since the girls were wrongfully imprisoned. "In dere all de proof dat Ryoko no guilty O' erryding cher accused along wid proof dat de land o' Iron gurl no dead." This has proof that Ryoko isn't guilty of everything she is charged with added documentation that shows Suzume is indeed alive.] is added. "Wat Ah wan you to do, be saf dem." [What I'm asking, is that you save them.] 

"I'm going to have to run through this myself bub. My brother can be a real walkin, talkin, breathin, dipshit but he's usually got good reasons..." Jericho paused as he continued to pour over the documents in front of him. If they were forgeries than Ryota had done a damn fine job as some of the more official documents were indistinguishable from the real thing, but if they were real...

"Listen bub my big brother ain't that complicated, not the way some make him out to be. He's a pretty simple man who comes up with complicated reasons to justify the fact he basically became a dipshit when the going got tuff. I'll tell ya what bub, I'll go speak with him. If I don't like what I hear then I'll help you, because Natsu is my kin and if he doesn't make it right then I'll have to."

"Dat fine, all dat Ah can ask fo'." [That is all one man can ask from another.] is replied as Ryota stood from his chair. "Ah keep in touch boy-o. Maybe haf ah person O' two in min' to 'elp ya. Dat is, if you no lak wat you brodder has say." [I'll keep in touch fella. Maybe I know a couple people in mind to help out, if you don't like what your brother has to say.] 

_-Present, Konoha Detainment Facility_

Dancing around like the nitwit she was, Akane was enjoying the mask that Jericho gave her and maybe a little too much at that. Suddenly, as the girl danced around, not one but two people seemed to be dumped from the very air itself to their feet. The young swamp native's jaw almost unhinged as her mouth fell open in amazement. "De air it drow up!?" [The air, it threw up!?] is exclaimed in a loud yet giddily hushed voice. Sprinting over to Zell, since he was about her age maybe a bit younger, Akane appeared next to him and started to poke at him. To see if it was a real person, or some trick after a hidden enemy had stumbled across their location. The boy seemed ill amused at her antics, after all he was still recovering from one hell of a space time Jutsu. Suddenly red eyes circled with a black mask filled Zell's vision. 

"You, you real!" [You are real!"]

"Well yea and apparently so are you." He was still discombobulated by the trip but his eye was drawn to her bust line, her uninhibited bouncy bust line. As she trounced about studying him like the frozen caveman Zell's cheeks underwent a crimson palette swap. 

Akane's eyes narrowed as the boy flushed a hue of red and her head tilts to the side. Getting way to close and into his personal zone the redhead sniffs him then draws back. "Ah dink boy-o 'ere sick. Dough he no smell lak it...." [I think the boy is sick, although I can't smell it on him.] From her cover in the back Mizuirono merely rolled her eyes as she yawned, stretching she stood up as it seemed that everyone was now here.

Diasuke sighed and pinched the bridge of his nose. Did his ill luck know no bottom? At least the woman that appeared with the boy seemed to be on the level, not that he could say that for the first two people he met. A man with misguided judgment toward disguises and a young girl that was all to willing to go along with the man. They could and probably were related ... Well, at leas he could understand Jericho. The girl needed speech classes. Clearing his throat Diasuke walked up to Tenshi and offered a formal bow that nobility in the land of Iron extended to one another in proper fashion, "Pleased to met you madam and I do hope that you are the brains of this outfit." ~


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 24, 2014)

Kukiko
Phoenix Invasion Arc

Kukiko stands silently she had no right, no reason, and no purpose to interfer or question Kyo. It was his home that was under attack, not hers and at the end of the day no matter what happened they were still enemies. This girl who had been helping him fight off that monstrosity she once believed to be nothing more than small children caught in the fray of his fury seemed to have a much deeper bond to her counterpart than she might of expected. Did he mean what he said or was it merely a excuse to push away his friend and get her to safety, if such a place even existed anymore within the city walls.

She would personal put bets on the latter but it was redundant, the world existed solely as a battleground right now and all past grievances, emotions, and weakness had to be set aside. She hated to think about it but in order to survive in this kind of environment they had to battle with no weight on their shoulders, emotions in many ways could be used as weapons especially for their respective clans but they could also be used against them, loved ones most certainly and there was no greater weapon than demolishing ones will to fight on.

"I hope dad is having better luck."She says clenching her ribs as she took a step, seemed that hit had done a number on her and while she would contest his belief to seek out shelter this wound seemed enough to persuade her otherwise. With luck they could survive this conflict and continue with the meeting as planned, ideally without the combat portion neither of them would be in any state to compete surely... or at the very least delayed.

~Izo~

Izo stands uncomfortably by the naked flames that now scattered from structure to structure, the wild fire unhindered was left to destroy what remained from the initial assault of the explosive corps. It made him uneasy, but equally happy and content in knowing Fuzen regardless of weather it won or lost would take a massive hit this day and by extension his opposition still his daughter had made a good point they were both black and by definition they should put aside differences to protect one another, even so he only did the bare minimum. He paused suddenly a familiar sensation running down the back of his spine, turning his head towards the sensation. The flames in front of him seemed to twist inward as if another explosion had rocked the village but there was none he growled, "They grown desperate enough to sacrifice themselves..."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 24, 2014)

Aburame Sano

Konohagakure 

The Meet Up 



"Azuna!" Sano peered out of his room, a bug slowly floating past his head. "Hmm... this side clear. #235! what about behind!" The bug slowly turns around and sano nods. "Alright, hallway clear." Sano holds out his hand and the bug gently lands on top of his finger. "Good work #235." The bug nods and slowly crawls into Sano's sleeve. "#25! #40! #879! #1345!" Four bugs flow out of Sano's sleeve, "Keep my vision secure!" Sano starts to walk forward, THUD! "Ow..." The bugs crowd around him. 

"You... you forgot to watch the front... didn't you...?" Sano let out a low grumble and pushed away from the wall. "#25... You were on front duty." The bug rubbed the back of its head, "Its okay buddy." Sano let out a sigh, "Come on then!" with the bug in front, the young aburame walked forward. "Oh? Good work!" Sano let off another noticeable grumble though. "Every morning i have to deal with you guys making me walk into a wall..." 

Time was fortunate for Sano today! Though he had to walk into a wall, Azuna was clearly busy! This would be the time to strike, His first real mission! She wouldn't know about it! He'd talked with the Kage about it in secret... well secret from his current baby sitter. "I'll prove i can handle it!" With that Sano flung open the door and dashed out into the streets of Konoha! 

"Alright We're supposed to meet up at the Cafe! So, let's go quickly as we can now!"


----------



## Chronos (Sep 24, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Konoha*

The morning daylight struck the village, bathing the land in the iridescent lighting. Within the streets was was a boy of charcoal eyes and similar pigmented hair. As his feet paced him towards his destination, mind cycling a thought of which he himself had been uncertain of. After exiting the compound, morning had greeted him with certain unfortunate circumstances. All of which had left the young Uchiha with a sour taste of his lip. Regardless set circumstances had lead him to a certain mission he himself wasn't aware of. The subtlety of it all was almost alluring in some aspect, it peeked his interest but nevertheless all he knew it wouldn't classify as another of the many D ranks, most likely he'd be pair up with an anonymous shinobi of a higher class, but dependent of the actual severity of the mission he could be pair with someone entirely dependent or entirely worthless. 

Placing his hand behind his head he released a sigh _How did things end up this way?_ Either way the party had assigned themselves to meet in the village's cafe... one of the many in the village, however this one in specific had been placed in the center plaze nearing the Aburame Complex. Which was regarded almost negatively among Uchiha due to the Aburame's specialty to null genjutsu with the usage of their bug manipulation techniques. Ikuto had been curious as to why such an area had been chosen specifically. 

The arrhythmic gust of winds were troubling the weather had seemed to had suffered a certain shift suddenly but never was this announced in any of the weather forecasts, ignoring such a fact, Ikuto feet placed themselves to a halt. The sweet smell of cooked bakery material succumbed the travel his mind had placed on, awoken the emotions of erupting hunger and sudden realization, he arrived at the front of the _*"Getsu Cafe"*_ 

The aroma had fueled the entrance of the room, the moment he met himself with the interior, design of which ranged from wooden flooring, laced red circular tabled with not particular view or windows in the walls, other than the lighting emanating from the entrance door, some bulb illuminated the seats a small grill in the table, it seemed that this cafe is composed of both a steak place, and a teenage hangout. There were light music playing in the background, not prominent enough to captivate the Uchiha's attention he moves himself towards the waiter and tell his name. 

He replies that the people he's waiting for haven't arrived and he would need to wait. Ikuto replies with a nod and smile, takes his seat and awaits for the arrival of his teammates.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 24, 2014)

Aburame Sano

Konohagakure

The Meet Up- Getsu Cafe And Steak House​
Sano took a hard left and slid into the Cafe entrance. "Safe!" He lets out a light huff and smirks, "Yeah... That was good." Sano wasn't the average Aburame, despite his appearance, he was very friendly and outgoing. A bit odd compared to the cold stoic nature of most of his clan. "Greetings Danjo!" Sano greeted the waited on duty. "Ah! Sano! It's been a while!" The two catch up a little and share a few stories before Danjo finally asks, "So! What are you doing here?" 

Sano smirked, pulled Danjo down to his height and whispered. "I'm going on a real mission today." Danjo's eyes widened. "Oh! Are you here to meet with the Uchiha?" Sano nodded, "Very well then! You're table is over there!" Sano nodded and made his way towards the table... THUD! "Ow." The ninja had tripped over small stool Danjo had been using to clean some of the lights. "#25... we discussed this..." 

Sano sighed and pulled himself up. "I'm sorry Sano!! I forgot about-" "It's cool!" Sano laughed, comforting Danjo. "My bugs like to play tricks sometimes." Sano brushed himself off and made his way over to the table. "Hello Friend!" Sano sat down at the table and smiled. "My name is Abruame Sano! I' Like bugs, Tea, Soda, meat, veggies, rice and girls!" He looks up to the sky and grins. "My dream is to create an S-rank bug jutsu!" With that Sano nodded. "And you?" Sano smiled a large smile and awaited his new friends response.


----------



## Chronos (Sep 24, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Konoha*

A certain spectacle reached his eyes, out of nowhere an eerily dressed shinobi made it's way towards his location, before so he witnessed as his feet fumbled and his movement caused him to crash face first into the ground. Wincing at the fall of the individual, teeth clenched at the sound of the thud his eyes followed as the waiter whom seemed to guide him towards this place. As he walked towards his direction it seemed something was off. Was... he his partner for the mission? 

After a sudden outburst of happiness, the kind introduction among the bombardment of countless questions and information that had been deposited had left the Uchiha slight speechless. A rose of his brow and a cross of his arms and all the Uchiha could muster from his mouth was a...

"Are you... Alright?"

Witnessing the boy thoroughly however, it was evident he descended from the Aburame, the clothing of extreme conservative nature, the goggles which hid his eyes from plain sight, long sleeved and darkened hair. His overall appeal made it evident he part of such. Of whitened skin and almost impeccable glee, had this Uchiha questioned the merits of this mission's assignment. Although he held in his pocket the card of which still remained unopened.

"Hi"

He spoke his tone still struggling with the thought that a boy just fell flat of his mien, yet had seemed to have treated it as a simple fumble. It caused him to think that this wasn't something foreign to him. It might be that he's used to this sort of clumsiness. But then again, he might just be acting it out. As his fingers tapped the edge of his arm, he continued. 

"I'm Uchiha, Ikuto."

My aspiration? My likes and my dislikes? Well those type of questions were always somewhat problematic. He remember that interview not so long ago around the time he commenced the life of being a Genin Shinobi. There was a certainty that he didn't enjoy this, it placed him in an uncomfortable spot. The boy spoke about food, about activities and girls. Which he received with a subtle chuckle. Maybe he was the comedic relief? Or maybe he was overexerting himself? Or maybe this was who he really was? 

A happy-go-lucky shinobi. 

A rare sight. Within the strict compound of Uchiha ground these sort of sightings would be frowned upon. Seen as a sign of weakness. Mostly around his grandfather, who expects something great out of him.

"What I like? Well how about we just say we have the same interest, kay buddy?" 

A grin crossed his lip, elbow placed on bench as his hand made its way to his own chin.

"And let's say I aspire to... Take over the world."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 24, 2014)

*Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War*

*[Fuzengakure]​*​

[Evil Begets Evil III]​-Fuzen Invasion-​
_-Phoenix Festival, Fuzen_ 

The two sets of Kunai cut through the air on their deadly trajectory toward the cloaked figure. Seemingly unaware of the death that was hurled it's way, the person merely stumbled about on its own two feet. But, when it seemed like that it was about over a mysterious, unseen force seems to take a hold of the weaponry. Momentum busted, the Kunai seem to fall in a short orbit around the figure which seemed to steady in it's motion. Under the cloak's hood, the figure's head seemed to slowly turn toward one of the Shinobi that had attacked. That was the only warning given as in that instant one of the Kunai flew. 

With a sharp zip, a mist of crimson painted the air a light red hue leaving the man in shock as his cheek was just laid open. Blood painting his clothing red it was all he could do to bring a hand to his face to assess the damage. His flesh was cut to the bone, even that, though, was the least of his worry as the sound of a body hitting the ground can be heard. With a series of jerks the injured Iwa ninja turned his head over his shoulder, a mother holding her child close to her had fallen to the ground. She trembled in pain while she pulled the young boy closer to her chest. In less than an instant, it was over. Blood pooled under each of their heads as Kunai buried deeply into their skulls. The words couldn't even be formed as he turned back. 

But as he did the warnings of his friends fell on deaf ears as the point of the last Kunai that was thrown levitated just before his left eye. His scream is silenced before it could even be yelled, feeling his face constrict under an unknown force the blade is driven into the center of the man's pupil and is pushed into his brain. His head snapping back the man slumps to the ground with his head bowed. Slowly the remaining three Iwa ninja pulled weapons from their tool kits. Their blades shimmer in the dusty light. Eyes meet one another while they try to access the situation, figure out what is going on. 

What, or who was this person? "Magnet Release?" the lone Kunoichi asks. It was a possibility, Magnet Release could account for what they just witnessed, but this level of control was unheard of, at least in this fashion as their weapons weren't magnetized. "Jidanbou, Watch Out!" is yelled as the Female tried to move to protect her ally. But it was too late for her subordinate. Jidanbou's eyes widen in pain as he feels the teeth sink into his neck, the man that was thought previously dead buries his canines into his former friend's flesh. Dark crimson splashes across his face as he tore and shook like a wild dog, until a wad of skin, meat  and veins are ripped free. Slowly gasping Jidanbou pulls a hand to the gaping wound and slowly sinks to his knees as his body starts to grow cold and turn pale. 

The shock of the dead seemingly coming back to life had to be choked down and pushed to the pit of the last two's stomach. Kunai and Throwing stars litter the body of the zombie, but it does little to hamper it's forward momentum.  The Kunoichi cuts her eyes toward the cloaked figure who simply seemed to stand there, observing them. "We have to kill the master" the Kunoichi mutters firing off the ball of her left foot toward the figure.  From her tool kit she pulls another set of Kunai,  "I don't know who or what you are, but you will die!" is declared as the ninja tried to deal with the corpse that was walking toward him with an outstretched hand. Suddenly Jidanbou started to stir as well. "Make it QUICK!" is yelled as he bounded from the other Ninja as he too seemed to resurrect. 

Flashes of steel rip out and the Kunoichi's eyes widen as her cross attack is caught by a single hand made of wood. Using her weight as a pivot she pulled herself over the cloaked figure ripping the cloak from him. Her eyes fall on a young boy caked in blood. His white hair was dyed a crimson hue. Almost dead eyes trace and lock onto her's as another wooden arm seemed to reach for her. Her blood almost runs cold as they lock eyes. They were nothing like anything she'd seen before. Where normal people would have white sclera, these were a crimson red like the eye had bleed profusely. The Iris was a radiated golden hue with the pupil glowing a ghostly white. Her shock is only there for a second as she is forced to twist her body to avoid the Kunai that was fired from the mechanical wrist of the arm. "We've got a Puppeteer!" is yelled as she landed. 

The male grunted, "I got him!" is the yelled response. Vaulting through the meat puppets the man leapt into the air and formed a series of seals. Boar went to Ox to lastly a strange seal that the boy had never seen before. The man landed with a thud slamming the palm of his hand into the ground. The earth under the boy's feet cracked and splintered violently. The tremors produced from the attack causes several buildings to collapse, "Earth Release: Tearing Earth Turning Palm!" is commanded as the ground spirals around the kid. Pulling him in and finally crushing him in a smothering embrace. One by one the two pawns of the puppeteer collapsed. "A Suna puppeteer was never a match for an Iwa Shinobi." the man declares smugly.  

"!"

The twisted grin on the man's face turns sour quickly as he feels hands wrap around his ankles. In the next instant he is buried up to his neck, captured in a Double Suicide Decapitation Technique. The ire of this Suna scum. Struggling the man tries to force his hands together to weave appropriate seals to save himself. Sweat beads on his brow though as he hears the sound of wood hitting the ground by his head. From his peripheral he sees what looks like a tail that leads up to a harness on the white haired boy's back. "Valete" (Goodbye) is offered by the child. In that instant two scythe blades remove the man's head. "You're pretty good for a dog of the Black boy." the Kunoichi states shifting her weight. Forming a weird seal her own two large swarms of bees form around her in spiraling pillars. "In respect for you skill and ability to kill my squad I will tell you the name of your killer child, I'm Kamizuru, Hanako."



"What is yours?" is asked. The boy scratched at the upside down cross that seemed to be seared into the flesh under his left eye. "Names are pointless" is replied "You'll simply die nameless then Suna boy." Hanako bites while she started to pull her hands together. "Facing an Aburame would be far more intimidating lady." pulling his hand from his face the boy popped his fingers reconnecting his strings. Likeily to the corpses. "Where I'm from, they call me Zansatsu." ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 24, 2014)

*Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 37*

*Ren Houki*

“Mastering others is strength. Mastering yourself is true power.”

Lao Tzu

---​
He knew the elder was strong. Of course he knew; everybody in the Houki clan had heard of Kyōdō Houki and his legendary might. Seeing it in action was, however, a completely different experience. If Ren could compare it to anything, he would have compared it to hearing about the skill of a renowned pianist and seeing it in person. They were worlds apart as, for how simplistic and brutal it was, there was a certain graceful elegance in the Houki retainer’s taijutsu. It was down to earth; without any superfluous acrobatics or unnecessary movements, but the way with which his master moved was unlike anything the genin had ever seen before. Each attack was a burst of raw power and speed, unbridled fury and wrath taking human form. 

Even as Lin’s jutsu took shape, a large orb of thunder – the very same she struck Ren with in his dream – the younger Houki could already see the results and outcome. Kyōdō was notoriously headstrong and stubborn, but he was no fool and, having trained her himself, certainly no stranger to his granddaughter’s abilities. The fact that he made no move to counter the thorn or, indeed, showed no immediate concern regarding it, indicated that there was very little to worry about. For now, his teacher seemed content with just sizing it up.  

Then, with a shrill screech, her jutsu shot forward. It shone brightly, whistled as it cut through the air and began to expand in size until it was less like a thorn and more like a very sharp cone. It was a lot bigger than the one Ren had seen inside his dream, he realised. No doubt due to his sister taking this particular fight seriously and the boost it received from redan. Kyōdō stared, both hands sheathed behind his back as the gigantic spear of lightning reflected in his eye, a film of light blue beginning to drape his body and clothes.

He moved. He jumped up into the air to meet the thorn head on, one fist twisted behind his back, the other still folded behind his back. The raiton aura which wrapped around his body wavered and siphoned itself around his hand, covering it with a bright ember of chakra. The air began to vibrate and tremor and Ren was sure he could see the ground underneath him begin to crack as well. Kyōdō waited for a few more moments, twisted his body, and lunged.

_Ten Odoroku Yō Kaminari Kiru, 1_​
Like a hammer on an anvil, the two collided. For a tense moment or two, the two attacks seemed almost equally matched, neither withdrawing from the other. Lin gave a smirk, though the elder's expression did not change and he simply continued to push. 

Then the hand ripped through, tearing apart Lin’s attack like a scissor through cheap fabric. Kyōdō’s spoke as the distance between them closed, his powerful voice reaching despite the resounding sound of thunder in the background. “I will now proceed to teach you on who exactly you have dared to raise your hand against.” 

Ren was sure that, if words could kill, his sister would have been skewered onto the end of the elder’s verbal acerbity. 

Lin took a few steps back and prepared to make more hand seals, but once again, the elder proved to be far faster. He flew towards her, touching down just in front of her feet, and caught her by the chin with a swift uppercut. She spun, feet lifting off the ground, but before she could be thrown by the full force of the blow, she felt a powerful set of fingers wrap around her neck.

“S-shit,” she coughed and grimaced, glaring down at her grandfather with her sea blue eyes. “I didn’t think it’d be this hard to fight you…”

Kyōdō’s clasp tightened and any voice she had left was immediately choked out by the taijutsu master’s sudden exertion in force. Lin didn’t even bother to lift up her arms to resist, although this was partly because she could no longer feel her body. “Goodbye, granddaughter,” he said, and then he clenched.

*“Wait!”*

--

_Appendix_

_1. Ten Odoroku Yō Kaminari Kiru - Heaven Shattering Thunder Strike_​


----------



## Laix (Sep 24, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Misadventures of a Certain Heiress_
*PART 1*


Edie loves Konoha. Seriously, she does. While you might never guess the blonde critical of anything and everything in life would actually approve of something not spawned from the fashion industry, she was proud of the place she called home and rather defensive of it. Considering Edie is the only and most dearest daughter of Natsu Nakano, one of the wealthiest men in the land and credited with sustaining much of the White's economy, you could look at it like a Princess being proud of her Kingdom and competing with other Princesses, such as the pig-tailed nuisance that is Kagami.

But despite this love for Konoha, there was a few things she didn't like. For example, she always felt the toilets in the mall were rather untidy. It was like the cleaners had become so disgusted by it they just gave up and let it continue on its downward spiral. Used diapers, soaked tampons and wet tissue glued to ceilings are only a sample of what her baby blue eyes have seen. Then there's the fact only one branch of Chō Chō's exists in Konoha which Edie takes as a rather royal insult against both herself and the world of fashion.

These are trivial things though _(except the mall bathrooms, thats just vile and surely breaking a few laws)_. There was one arguably racist thing Edie hated about Konoha and that was the Aburame Clan.

It wasn't because of their skin colour or how they looked or anything like that. It was for how they lived and what they did - insects. Insects, insects, insects. Tiny little black creatures of Satan that crawl through the shadows waiting to pounce and scare any pretty blonde girl half to death. 

It's why when heading to Shakeways she cuts around the Aburame complex instead of taking the simple route through it. 

It's why she is currently screaming internally while walking cautiously through their complex to meet at a 'Getsu Cafe' for some mission or something.

It's also why she was currently carrying a can of bug-killer, considered the ultimate taboo in these areas. Edie didn't give a damn what they thought though. As long as not a single one of these bugs was within ten feet of her. Of course, walking through the hub of these creatures meant it was a hard task to achieve.

 "_*DIE DIE DIEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!*_"​ 
Horrifying the locals including a sobbing woman being consoled by her son, Edie furiously mashed her finger on the trigger of the Super Bug Killer 3000 XXL Bottle, hitting every little critter young and old that walked within her sight.

 "_*CRETIN! FILTH! DISGUSTING! NASTY! HORRIBLE! BASTARDS! SCORN OF THE VALKYRIE! ALL OF YOU MUST DIEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!*_"​ 
_**TSH* *TSSSSSSSSH* *TSSSSH* *TSSSSSSSSSSH*
*_​
Nakano was relentless in her genocide. In her mind, she was killing anything black with four or more legs. While this sounds horrific in writing, she was at least not targeting people and didn't hold these views in regards to people. Whether it was insects or people she was murdering, Edie was certain to piss off the locals and possibly paint her family and by extension her father in a bad light, leading to the revoking of credit cards as punishment.

She didn't care. No, she really didn't care.

That bug had to die.

Ignoring the insults and yells, Edie managed to avoid confrontation by simply being Edie Nakano. This allowed her to leave perhaps thousands of dead bugs in her wake before entering the cafe, slipping the can of bug spray back into her Nulberry handbag slipped over her shoulder. Dressed in her usual school uniform consisting of a grunge green plaid skirt with a white frill underskirt, she wore a matching white blouse and grey unbuttoned cotton cardigan over top. Black knee-high socks and glossy leather Mary Janes completed the almost signature look for this girl.

As she entered, she looked every bit the sweet school girl rather than the Chūnin Exams participant responsible for the genocide of 3% of the Aburame Clan's insects.

Edie scanned the mediocre cafe, trying to find a sign of her teammates. Truth be told she didn't actually remember their descriptions or names so had no idea what she was looking for. Maybe there was a guy... Perhaps two? Yeah, she didn't remember any girls on this. If there was a girl, she would definitely remember and already have a notepad prepared full of questions and judgements to make. 

"And let's say I aspire to... Take over the world."

Such a crass and obnoxious statement drew Edie's attention to two males. One she immediately identified as an Aburame, meaning he wasn't to be approached under any circumstances. Just seeing the little shits crawl on his fair skin made her instinctively reach for the bug spray but something stopped her. It was something that countered the horrific appearance of these insects and their hosts. Something so alluring that it made her heart skip a beat or too and her cheeks puff with a flustered red.

It was a boy. Not just a regular, disgusting sex-crazed boy.

This was a sculpted 004-level _god_. 

Jet black hair, defined abs barely visible through his clothes and a posture that seemed so cool and relaxed. He was leaning back on his chair, legs spread like you knew he was the man and all the girls in this room were his bitches.

Edie couldn't help herself, the hormones were kicking in. She suddenly felt so hot and dizzy like someone threw her in a sauna wearing Chō Chō's Winter Collection. What was this feeling? How could she shake it!? She had to speak to this cocky boy _now_. He was someone actually worth her attention and she expected him to be grateful a girl with such renown beauty even acknowledged him.

Using her handbag as a shield, she barged the Aburame out of the way in such a passive-aggressive manner it almost knocked him clean out while maintaining a page three smile.

"Well, now who might _you_ be?" She asked with a purr to her lips, fixing her hair.
​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 24, 2014)

Aburame Sano

Konohagakure

Getsu Cafe​
Ah! The thought was amazing, this Uchiha! This guy, he wanted to take over the world, that's amazing! But more than that, for Sano, he said they had the same interests! That's truly the best when meeting a new friend, to share interests in the #1 thing! Sure, the take over the world thing is a bit... much, but hey, everyone has their own thing right? Gotta roll with the punches sometimes. "That's right Sano! Roll with the punches!" Sano nodded to himself. As he was about to speak however and make good friends with new best buddy... 

A blond woman came in, pushing her purse into his face and nearly pushing him out of his chair. "Hehho myah nomm ibv abarahme phano" Sano tried to speak with the purse lodged firmly in his face. "Guh!" the young Aburame pulled himself away."Sorry! My name is Aburame Sano! I'm 14 years old, I like bugs, girls, Tea, soda, meat and veggies! My dream is to create an S-rank bug jutsu!" Sano smiled brightly. "This is my friend, His name is Ikuto Uchiha! He seems cool." 

There Sano was, maintaining his smile, If they could only see what was under his goggles, would they treat him the same? Would they act as though he was lesser or not worthy of being a shinobi? Well, Ikuto seemed cool! He probably wouldn't judge him. "Yeah! He'd be all like, Oh! You're blind! But still a ninja!? You must be the biggest badass to ever grace Konoha's history! We should be friends!" Sano nodded, "Yeah... That's what he'd think... I'm so cool, we're gonna be best friends. I know it!" Sano had been sitting there, smiling his big smile this entire thought... He probably looked the fool... but that was normal for the carefree shinobi.


----------



## Kei (Sep 24, 2014)

_
Mermaid's Feet
Aftermath Promise
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc_​

?Are they fucking with us??

??It would be bad either way right? If they start a fight here?.The people would be caught up, but if we move?.?​
Kei throat was sore, it ached in pain, how long was she signing, how long was she dancing? Her throat felt raw as if she peeled the layer of skin around it with a knife.  Kei grabbed Keisuke shirt before she slowly let herself down. The young boy quickly turned to her and grabbed her, as Kei breath became harsh with each passing second. Kou quickly went to the girl side as Kei face ached in pain.

?She has been using too much chakra?.? Kou said as she brushed up Kei?s bang and felt her head, ?Don?t worry, you were so much help.?

Kei quickly shook her head as she released Keisuke shirt for support, _?We?Will?Move??_ Kei voice cracked, her voice was rough and it felt like she had swallowed a bunch of glass before talking.  However, she didn?t want to stop, she couldn?t stop, not now.  Kei gripped her dress and stood up tall, before looking at the door.

?I trust her words?.? Kei looked at Keisuke and Kou, ?If she wanted to slaughter people, she would have attacked us, but she didn?t.  She has a mission?.And so do we??

?But if she attacks??​
Kei looked down at Keisuke, ?Then she does, but I will protect everyone?.?

Kou eyes narrowed on Kei, ?We will be putting the lives of these people in your hands while we move, and we won?t be able to run back to the shelter if we start easing out. We will be counting on you to cover our backs as soon as we start?.Are you sure about this??

Kei didn?t flinch at Kou?s words, actually she looked even more confident in her actions and it resonated in her voice as she said the words again.

?We. _*Will.*_ Move.?​
Kou forced a smile as she got up with Kei, ?If you are abled body, we need your help! We need you take someone either old or injured! We are getting out of here, and moving to another shelter!? 

Kei genjutsu was still in effect and so the people moved quickly and calmly, even the children. However, Kei voice was still stinging, she wrapped her hands around her throat and squeezed. No matter what pain she had to go through, she would get over it, and fight on. She would be stronger and she will get stronger?.For the sake of Kyo?.And for the sake of her village?.

Keisuke noticed her odd action, as Kou began to pick up the elders, almost like bags. 

?Does it hurt?? Keisuke asked snapping Kei out of her focus, ?Your throat??

Kei smiled warmly, ?It hurts very much?.It?s even hurts to talk like this?.? She explained before looking at the door once more, ?But I?ll do whatever I need to do to achieve my goals.?

?Despite all the pain that might come.?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 24, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

_Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 38_

---​
Despite being less than a single centimetre away from taking Lin Houki?s life, he stopped. Rearing his head, he turned to look at Ren, though Kyōdō was far too disciplined to loosen his group from a little distraction. His student, likewise, looked back at him, then at his sister, his electric blue eyes not losing their silent rage. 

?You can?t kill her,? he stated, his calm voice betraying how he felt at that particular moment. Ren would have loved to kill her himself; to feel the end of his tantō digging into her flesh, but there were matters more pressing than his bloodlust. ?We still need her to release Hana-san.?

The elder looked at him, puzzled for a moment. ?How are you certain that she can break Hana?s coma?? he asked. 

?Tentai Fūji Kaminari Mahō. It?s my sister?s signature jutsu. She exerts a massive volume of her own chakra into the victim?s body, overloading and sealing their tenketsu, and ultimately inducing a powerful coma. The reverse should be possible if she can send in a positive charge? Ren replied, stepping forward, eyes still fixed on Lin. There wasn?t a lot he knew about what happened to Hana ? how it had happened, when exactly or through what means his sister had figured out their machinations ? but the little research he?d done on it had led him to this conclusion. It was the one thing he was certain of. 

?H-hah? Hana-chan, is it? Yes, Renny is quite? right. It?s a? fūinjutsu of my own creation and only I? know the formula to break it.? Lin took a liberating breath of air and gave a defiant smirk in spite of her situation ? or maybe because of it; she was almost certainly going to get killed sooner or later, so why bother being obedient? It wasn?t exactly her style, either way. 

Kyōdō remained silent for a moment and released his grip, letting Lin drop?

And then he promptly backhanded her in the face, sending her unconscious body sprawling onto the ground before she could even process what was going on. ?I am sure that the Clan Head will want to see her first. We?ll need to head back immediately,? he said and then picked her up on his shoulder.  
?What about the rest of my friends?? Ren asked, and then looked at knocked out Izumi. Motioning through the air with his hand, he brought a half-empty lantern just behind his legs and scooped him up inside. 

?Makoto and Taneda-san are already being seen to, according to one of our clan members. Yukino-san has been found by a member of the Espionage and Intelligence Department already. You don?t need to worry about them,? he replied. 

The genin relaxed slightly and subconsciously nodded in relief. It was good to know that they were fine ? alive, at least ? and being seen to. He?d been wondering how they were doing the entire time he and Izumi were fighting with Tando and, even though the clash with his sister had those thoughts temporarily evaporate, the conclusion of the fight had those lingering worries surface again. 

?That?s good. I guess we can head back, then. Do we have a transport route?? he asked. A few might have been surprised by how at ease he was in leaving Fuzen to their fate with Iwagakure, but Ren had a limited capacity of people he could care about at any one time and that was not a sentiment which extended to this city. Besides that, it was Iwagakure Konoha was allied with, but Fuzen.

?We arrived with a small fleet of boats. Some of the servants should be waiting around this area to take us back to the docks.?

?? weren?t the docks and other transport routes occupied by Iwa soldiers.?
?They were.?

And with this, they quickly began to set off back to the meeting point with the rest of the clan members dispatched to the city of red. Before they left, Ren turned around one last time, took a look at the decapitated body of Tando, at the ruin of buildings they?d left in their wake and at the scatter of smoke towers rising in the distant parts of the city, and took it all in.

---

_Appendix_

Tentai Fūji Kaminari Mahō ? Celestial Sealing Thunder Spell​


----------



## Hollow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Liquid Time - Mission Impossible III



Edie wasn?t touching the cheesecake. She wasn?t even looking at it. It really was a pity when their restaurant had the best cheesecake in the world. Yuuko shook her head. No, she mustn?t think like that about her new friend. It?s possible that Edie suffers from motion sickness and the long trip had worn her out before she arrived. The teen did look a little pale as she looked around the restaurant. Yuuko was about to ask if she needed to go to the bathroom or at least a bag for the walk but Edie broke her chain of thought by agreeing with the walk. Followed by a string of criticism to Yuuko?s appearance. 

Embarrassed, the girl blushed madly and quickly set to pull her hair back into a ponytail and take off her waitress apron to adjust the clothes she was wearing that day. A simple indigo blouse with black jeans and her casual sandals. Edie was right?she should take the older girl?s example and start putting an effort into her outwards appearance. ?Mama is usually the one who buys my clothes since I?m not one to go to the mall just for that,? Yuuko explained, laughing to herself. ?This is going to be my first time going shopping with a girl friend!?

She was a little sad to hear Edie wouldn?t spend the night but Yuuko could understand. Maybe Edie was a bit shy and wouldn?t feel comfortable staying over like that. ?If you leave early today, you can avoid the expense of staying at the hotel. The trains should be working until tomorrow,? she said while leading the way to the door and opening to Edie. 

Taking sometime to breathe in the warm sunny like scent around the streets, Yuuko stretched her arms up high and took in the sounds of the busy streets of Kumogakure. Except some crazy people who enjoyed the flashy storms of Yuuko?s homeland, tourists usually kept away so there weren?t many tourism spots or attractions around Kumogakure. But Yuuko knew where to look. There?s a rather large mall on the northern side of the village, and they have one very good hot spring the girls could visit before Edie had to leave back for Konoha. There was also the Turtle Island that the girl loved to watch from afar. But they?d need a serious guide for that and the only one Yuuko could think of was Tora-sensei?no way she was calling Tora-sensei into meeting her new friend.

?Ch? Ch?s?? Yuuko asked, puzzled at the name of the makeup store Edie requested. ?We have one big store like that at the mall but I?m not really sure if it?s what you?re asking for?? She said, walking around the corner to grab her bicycle.

?It?ll be faster if we go this way and those shoes look really painful to walk in,? the girl said, getting on the bike and patting the back seat. ?Just be careful to keep your skirt down or else you?ll be flashing all the boys in town?? She looked up once again as she waited for Edie. But then she remembered about Edie?s possible motion sickness and turned back to the blonde with a worried face. ?You?re okay with riding the bicycle right? The mall?s just about ten minutes away like this. I?m pretty fast!? She added with a sly grin. She just wasn?t sure if she actually had enough energy to carry Edie with her all around the village but that was a concern Yuuko couldn?t voice out loud or it?d be the same as calling Edie?well?overweight. Which was something she really wasn?t. The teen was just older and a bit taller than Yuuko. 

Yuuko had to find the strength to do this! It was important not to make Edie feel bad and having her walk for almost twenty minutes in those shoes was, in Yuuko?s opinion, definitely bad.​


----------



## Chronos (Sep 24, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Konoha*

And the youth of Aburame soon replied with vigor and excitement. Did he really believe that what he said was true? That grin that crossed the Uchiha's lips marked him as cocky, but the boy before him had interpret it as something different. A chuckle escaped him as he pushed back to his seat as a purse made its way towards the boy's face. A rise of his brow, and a sway of the eyes before the slam of a heavily equipped purse, he found out a voluptuous blonde beauty making her presence know. The purr of her voice echoed on his ear, the tone followed by the coloring of a dress that painted her into a uniform from a prestigious academy of the village. Eyes of enticing blue, followed the locks of such glorious golden hue. 

"Well now."

He lifted himself of the seat, and walked towards this girl of the golden locks. Her description matched that of the papers, almost to the letter so he deduced this was none other than the heiress of the Nakano fortune. Gently grasping her hand, he ushered her with guidance, to give a small walk across his direction, lifting her arms as her made her twirl, admiring ever section of her, eyes locked into the form. 

"I'm-"

Before he could even fathom a word, the boy beside him had become active again, introducing himself once more like before. Telling his entire repertoire of likes, and aspirations. A slight sigh escaped, he wanted to introduced himself, eyes soon left his mien and he crossed his arms once more. Well this was turning evidently interesting. 

"Much like buggy here said, I'm Ikuto Uchiha."

Soon after another interruption. The boy began to speak aloud, something like being cool or whatever. What was he talking about, turning towards the boy he mentioned. The statement was odd, and seemingly nonchalant. A fleeing thought, he thought for a second that the boy was simply overreacting, but at this point he was certain that this is personality. An overexertion positive willingness and almost open-minded demeanor. 

Was he retarded?

Couldn't be. Maybe he was simply too happy for his own personal good.  

"Now tell me. Who are _you?_"


----------



## Hollow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival - Invasion



?Alright,? Yuuko answered. With a nod of her head she moved forward and linked her arms around Hatori?s neck for support, her goldfish safely squished between them along with her yukata and mask, letting him take all of her heavy weight. It felt a lot better than having to stand up and endure walking for what could be some time. ?You sure you don?t mind?? She asked, resting her head on the shoulder April wasn?t sitting at. 

It was warm and comfortable to be carried like that. Yuuko felt like she was four again, being carried home after a long day of playing in the park. Hatori?s movements slowly lulling her into sleep, her eyelids were getting heavy and she yawned out loud. ?There?s always a choice, you know?? She said lightheartedly, her words slightly slurred.  

?Kids aren?t supposed to be heroes. We?re supposed to be kids.?

Kids also aren?t supposed to participate in fights like the one they just had either. Becoming a shinobi probably meant they had to stop being kids. She didn?t hear his answer though as Yuuko?s eyes closed with the weight of the battle finally crashed down on her in the form of pure exhaustion. It felt good to just fade away after such serious and hard moments. It would be incredibly nice if next time she woke, she?d already be in Kumogakure. Yuuko doubted it though.​


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 25, 2014)

*WIP*

Akarusa, Hatori
Phoenix Festival - Escape​
Hatori remains silent as she spoke and climbed upon his back making sure he had a firm grip before rising back up with a brief struggle. She weighed less than Akane had whatever healed him had done the bare minimum to sustain his life, still he was strong enough to manage a foot behind him he kicked off the ground entering into a dash towards the village gates there was undoubtedly going to be heavy resistance at the gates but what choice did they have? The walls were high enough that there was no way he could climb them with her weight in addition to his own, hopefully Eerin would met him along the way and could support their escape.

"I'm no hero, heroes do not kill their own comrades."He states he could never forgive himself for what they did to him. He just graduated and they put him through that and then thought they could simply get away with taking advantage of his anger and hatred towards his own family then throw him away like that...

~10 minutes later~

Hatori stands cautiously looking upon the gates to Fuzengakure they were left unguarded, devoid of anyone he might consider a true threat the only two individuals that remained were those of the Iwagakure and a shinobi he quickly recongised from the Chunin exams, how could he not remember? The puppeteer from Suna, his cloth was stained crimson in the blood of the recently fallen it didn't matter to him who's side he was on that much was clear by the scattered bodies. At the very least the shinobi unwittingly had provided them with a shot of escaping but revealing himself to such a individual might prove to be dangerous but at this stage it was almost too late as they passed by the woman who had just identified herself as Hanako she wasn't of concern however, the biggest concern was that Suna shinobi. He broke his grip on Yuuko just long enough to form the Ram handseal disappearing from view and re-forming several hunderd meters or so from his previous location passing under the gate he gave a sigh of relief, maybe he could get her to safety now with the battlegrounds behind him...


----------



## Laix (Sep 25, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Misadventures of a Certain Heiress_
*PART 2*

​ Edie's attempt to remove the installed cock-block proved futile. She was hoping he would be knocked out cold and the exterminators would arrive, towing him off to be incinerated or whatever they do with insects. Instead, he revealed his name to be Sony or something and began rambling along. She didn't even give him a glance. Her eyes remained fixated on the sculpted hunk sat in front of her.

"I'm 14 years old! I like bugs, girls, tea, soda, meat and veggies! My dream is to create a S-Rank bug jutsu! This is my friend, his name is Ikuto Uchiha."

He carried on rambling but she stopped listening. Edie had received the information she required and that was as far as his uses were to stretch. _(A Uchiha?) _She pondered, a coy smile appearing on her lips. _(I've never met a Uchiha. They're supposedly the epitome of a true man but I've yet to be impressed. Most men are vile scum but perhaps...)_

Resting her chin on her fingers, she made tense eye contact with Ikuto, undressing him with her azure pupils. It never saw the light of day but Edie actually had a slight perverted side to her like many girls. She thought about boys. She thought about what boys looked like underneath their clothes and what it would be like to run her hands along their bulging biceps and feel their toned abs. While she'd shared her first, rather intense kiss with Kyo he was nothing in comparison to the 004. Oh what a fine specimen of man he was. Kyo was different, more... just different. Ikuto appeared to be the first male she'd seen even remotely similar to 004.

"I'm so cool, we're gonna be best friends! I know it---!"

"Shut up, insect!"

_**TSSSSSSH**
_​
In an instant, Edie casually whipped her bug spray out of her purse and aimed it in the general direction of Sano, unleashing a wave of insect hell upon his face. Not even bothered to see if he was injured, she kept her attention fixated on Ikuto until he made a sudden movement.

He lifted himself up from his seat, grasping her hand like a prince taking the hand of his darling princess at the ball. Then as if the frumpy cafe had been transformed into a royal gala, he raised her arms as he made her twirl, letting his eyes admire every inch of her beauty. 

Edie was completely _flushed_.

"Now tell me. Who are _you?_"

_(So demanding!) _She gasped to herself, her cheeks a rosy red and eyes almost watering with excitement. _("Now tell me now". So dominating, putting me in my place like that...)_

Fixing herself up, she cleared her throat before speaking with pursed lips and a hand on her svelte hips.

"Edie Nakano, daughter of Natsu Nakano and like_ the_ most relevant human in the White. I've forgotten why I'm here but..." Her eyes quickly glanced around, looking outside to see dozens of Aburame Clan members sobbing as they picked up the bodies of their dead insects. "... The sooner we leave the better. This place is like so disgusting, full of nasty insects and annoying fourteen year old's trying their hardest to get my attention."

Letting out a bored sigh, the snob flicked her shampooed locks over her shoulders and gave Ikuto a sincere smirk.

"Being a Uchiha, you're definitely worth my time. How about joining my clique?"

Flirting, ladies and gentlemen.​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 25, 2014)

Aburame Sano

Konohagakure

The fuck man....

"Shut up, insect!"

*TSSSSSSH*


"Cough! Cough!" Sano pulled away and hacked and wheezed, "Ah... could you not do that, my bugs don't like it." Sano removed his goggles, not thinking about the scar that ran across his eyes, "Sigh, #25 you still alive?" The little bug flew back to Sano's side. "Oh, good job." Sano smiled, wiping off the goggles on his jacket. 

The scar was far from pretty, it cross over his eyes and the bridge of his nose. In fact, had he opened his eyes, the other two would be able to see a clear line that cross over both eyes, hidden beneath the foggy whites. "There we go, good as new." Sano put his goggles back and and had the bugs look it over. Perfectly placed, as always. "Alright then! It's good we've introduced ourselves! That's the first step in a long line to becoming true friends!" 

Sano smiled his bright smile, "But please, be more careful with the bug spray Miss, Aburame and their bugs are linked as one. It's a symbiotic relationship you see." Sano brushed himself off. "And... I'm sorry to hear you are being hounded for attention! I can ask them to leave you alone!" Sano walked over to the waiter and handed him some money. "Here! I'll take a tea to go please!"


----------



## Chronos (Sep 25, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Konoha*

The girls was none other than the daughter of the prestigious Natsu Nakano, one the villages most prominent and important benefactors. A well renown humanitarian with a multinational enterprise that scaled from a myriad of factions not only across White's borders, but also transitioned across Black's area as well. Making the an almost exceptional change to the treaty of the binding between two nations. The man not only was a great influence towards his own clan's men, but also a great partner to the village's Kage. 

An Uchiha. 

Therefore, he as a descendant of such, he was almost indebted to this girl. A smirked crossed him, eyes which glowed under a certainty of confident malice, with the glint of potency crossing his vision. Almost evil in its intent, an aura of interests imposing in his build. As he crossed his arms at the flirtatious demeanor of the blonde heiress. She proceeded to spray the youth with a almost an unhealthy amount of bug-spray, causing Sano to cough and wheeze. This woman had more balls than any woman in the village. With that compound in her hands and also with the people she's messing with also.

"How wild." 

Extending his hand towards her, while his fingers coiled across her chin, with a gently pull her brought her to his proximity, out scaling her height buy several inches, her large breast serving as a sudden bump but, with still forcing her closer to him he pressed his sight upon her, locking his jet black eyes among he beautiful sapphire. The smirk forming into a grin as he grasped her arm and pulled closer to her enough to only focus on simply her eyes. Noting every expression through those glimmering mirrors of hers. Eyes of which he read much like the Sharingan itself. It induced enticement upon him, and her clearly wasn't afraid to show it. 

Her words, cocky much like his own, but this was just what made the game ever so much more interesting. Something he should be graced by, huh? Someone of great importance? To tell this to an Uchiha, no less. Indeed if he could search the dictionary for something that could potentially summarize her personality it would probably be eluding. Most men would be mystified by set female approaching their sight, but a good sect of those were her toys. He could tell there were legions of which she might get enjoyment form, but a woman of her stature, someone who'd probably could flick her fingers to make a bridge of male bodies, she was a challenge. As the last statement, just clicked his desire to know more.

"Oh?"

His tone softened, as if for her ears only. 

"Enticing, to say the least. But I much like you might have notice, I don't like to follow, Miss Nakano."

He said that expressing the exuding interest of the situation, however at turning towards the boy of Aburame. This boy seemed dense of the situation, but his eyes were what shocked him. The value of such a find... would it be tragedy for this situation or a blessing. His eyes had been lined by a slashed scar across his mien, the boy was what most of the Uchiha would call useless. He was blind.

He spoke to an insect which seemed to communicate back. What sort of witchcraft herald this art had been beyond him, but something told him that if this boy would somehow note the worth of his, what Ikuto suspected were his abilities, sensory prowess, something dangerous might ensue from it. However, that wasn't entirely his mindset. On the other hand, this could simply decrease any act of progression in this mission. 

"You... can't see... can you?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 25, 2014)

Sano Aburame

Konohagakure​

Sano had just gotten his tea and began to sip on it a little, the other two had been conversion for a bit. From what he could tell they were hugging or something, Man! those guys became friends really quick! It's sort of amazing how soon two people who meet can become such great friends. Though, there is an ancient belief, long long ago... Everyone who was born had their soul shattered into a hundred pieces. These pieces broke apart and flew through the air and merged with those who'd lost their pieces. 

Because of this, each person you meet that has a strong bond with you, they hold a missing piece of your soul. Befriending them gifted that piece back to you, eventually, through many different reincarnations and rebirths, you would collect all the pieces of your soul and finally move onto heaven. "It's so nice to see people get their soul pieces back!" Sano sipped on his tea more, Once more he thought out loud... once more without a care in the world. 

But, soon their conversing stopped and the uchiha spoke to Sano once more... "I knew he would think i was cool!" "You... can't see... can you?" Sano stood there for a moment and turned around to face the Uchiha, his sister had told him, just because you can see someone with your bugs, doesn't mean you should talk to them without looking at them! "Huh? Of course i can see!" Sano shook his head. "I mean, how could i get through life without being able to see? That's just silly." Sano smiled a bright smile. "I just see differently than most people, That's all!" 

He held out a finger and let a bug land on it. "My bugs! They are my eyes now! So, i can see all sorts of things with them, and all sorts of directions and stuff! It's really cool! I've got like.. perfect 360 degree vision if i want it! Up, down, left, right and all the spaces in-between!" Sano let the bug fly back to its spot. "It's cool right!?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 26, 2014)

*Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War*

*[Fuzengakure]​*​

[Evil Begets Evil V]​-Fuzen Invasion-​
_-Phoenix Festival, Fuzen_ 

All the Kunoichi gets in reply to her pressing demand is silence. If one was watching one of those cheesy Spaghetti Westerns, it would be at this moment that a tumbleweed would pass before a stationary camera. To simply give scale to just how empty the area was. With the invasion in full swing, people were now taking shelter in their homes, simply hoping not to draw the attention of the Iwa Ninja that had invaded and started to kill. Below, as shudders slammed closed to allow eyes to peep through, the Iwa Kunoichi spun in place as two of her friends stirred from the arms of death. 

With motion of life still in their muscles clean and polished blades are pulled from their tool kits. The bees that had long severed the puppeteer's control were now dead in the putrefying flesh of the damned. Mucus covered tongues hang from locked jaws as Jidanbou pulled the large meat cleaver off the broad of his back. It's deadly blade glints with a shimmer which causes the girl to pull her own weapon in a defensive manner. Lips rolled under her tongue, her mouth was going dry with anticipation. When Zansatsu moved his body earlier, it moved at roughly a quarter of the speed the man could muster in life, this probably had to do with the fact that he was dead and being dead his body was now slowly breaking down. Slowing her breathing she calmed herself, these corpses were no longer her friends.

She had to rationalize that they were just tools now, meat bags used by her opponent. She had to find him before she, herself made a mistake. In her moment of absentmindedness she feels Jidanbou's blade press against her neck. Instinct alone saves her life as her head snaps back allowing on a shallow wound to be cut along her neck. A trickle of blood was her red badge and reminder that a skilled puppeteer can manipulate the speed of their weapons. With a scowl that threatened to cut her head off her shoulders the Kunoichi bounded from one foot to the other as her weapon meet Jidanbou's. At the same time she had to keep an wary eye on Kentou, the other meat puppet that merely stood there, his lifeless eyes locked on her.

In life, he was a master of the Kanabou, a type of studded club that Oni were taunted to wield. Now the lethal weapon rested on the ground being lazily held by the man who swayed on the balls of his feet. Something that he did in real life as well, a tactic to make an opponent think he was drunk or daft in some way. The boy was good, he picked up on mannerisms quickly just glancing her group when they first attacked. Drawing her lips into a tight frown she dodges through a series of Jidanbou's slashes, giving her the opening she needed. See, there was a small flaw in puppetry. It was the lag between the command given and the action taken by the puppet. It decreased with skill, but it was still always present. Be it a second to milliseconds. It was still there. 

With Zansatsu it showed he was skilled in his art, but still learning. The lag in Jidanbou's actions were apparent to her, she was more skilled. Of that there was no doubt. She was a Chunin after all. Even with that though, she never allowed her attention to be solely focused on one of these corpses. That would be dangerous. In the opening she forced she lined the serrated edge of her blade on the right arm of Jidanbou, his weapon arm. While cutting the puppet wouldn't stop it, completely removing a limb would make it as a weapon far less useful. As the tips of her blade neared her target, the Bees in her body hummed to life, a warning. Those light crimson eyes widen, she expected it. But the speed was even greater than he was using with Jidanbou. In what seemed like a heartbeat Kentou seemed to be on her.

That large iron studded club being swung to break her in two. Her weapon is quickly loosed as she brought her hands together. A seal is formed as the first stud comes into contact with her skin. The thud would have been sickening. But thankfully all the club breaks is the back of an illusion as the girl fades into a wash of colors. Jidanbou isn't as lucky as a bone shattering blow lands on it's weapon arm shattering the bone effectively disarming the corpse of it's weapon. Going to limit what Zansatsu could do with her friends Hanako reappears just to the left of the weaponized bodies. With a flick of her arm her wrist and fingers line up on  Kentou's back. "Buzz *BLAST*!" is yelled as she pressed her fingers into his spine. The puppet shudders as it's body is torn into. Dark crimson spatters the Kunoichi's face but her expression quickly twisted into confusion.

Instead of the body she aimed for, the mother that had died now floated before her. Arms open as if to take the attack in a loving embrace. Her fingers was jabbed between the woman's bosom allowing her back to explode outward painting the air in a crimson hue with bits of bone, muscle and flesh peppering Jidanbou. A swarm of hornets escape the woman's body while her arms wrap around the young girl up. In a flash Jidanbou had recovered his weapon and had appeared to their left. A thunderous cut cleaved the air cutting the mother and Kunoichi in two.  Between the sound of dead flesh hitting the ground, too the sound of logs could be heard. Seemed the Bee Tamer had saved herself at the last second. But unlike the plethora of times that day, this time Hanako wasn't unscathed.

Reappearing some yards away she clutched her arm while she panted. This boy, he was good. Far better than she wanted to give him credit for. She quickly realized she was going to die if she didn't find him and quickly. She needed to be quick with what she was going to do. She would only have a few precious seconds once she severed the ties a second time. Pulling her weapon to the side she whips the blade out toward the pair of corpses that as of since, had regrouped. "Buzz Blade!" she declared sending a second wave of the bees that called the hilt of her sword home.

Like before they slam into the puppets cutting the connections to Zansatsu. She knew the boy was waiting for her to exhaust her supply of usable insects, which is why he didn't avoid the attacks with his puppets. It was a solid, calculated plan. Unlike the Aburame of Konoha who were walking nests, she was limited in how many bees that she could keep with her at any given time as they were far larger than other insects and took more room to house. But it is also in her knowing this weakness that she hopes the boy underestimates her. Her held breath slows her beating heart as the corpses fall to the ground.

Focusing as hard as she can she drops her weapon as the time around her seemed to slow down. Closing her eyes she claps her hands together and starts to weave a series of seals as she repeated them in her mind. Ending with a Dragon her eyes lock open and her Chakra flares. 

"Maelstrom Stinger Barrage!" 

From her body a swarm of Bees emerge putting a final spin on the Jutsu the Kunoichi forms a series of seals. "Lets intensify this storm. Multiply my colony! Find that Suna DOG!" is declared. Windows began to rattle under the thunderous roar as wings multiplied. Using her connection with the bees she muliplies their numbers with a modified version of the Shadow Clone Jutsu. These extra bees were far from clones, they were real. ~


----------



## Laix (Sep 26, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_An *S-Rank* Mission: Befriend the Heartless Girl!_
*PART 4*
____________________________

​
The girls exited in to the street still swarming with citizens of Kumogakure going about their lives. Edie for one was refreshed to finally be relieved of that restaurant; the stench was a cross between damp walls and mildew, leaving an unsavory impression on the most impressionable princess. Plus there was the cheesecake which Yuuko and her irritable mother practically forced upon her. Throw in the insistence that the heiress spend the night in some squalid bedroom and you have the reason why her restaurant is likely failing with all that low quality and pushy sales tactics.

While the blonde stood near the entrance clutching her handbag like an uncertain tourist not sure where to go, Yuuko looked like she was about to break into an elaborate Broadway dance as she reached for the clear blue skies and took a deep breath. 

"Ch? Ch?'s?" Yuuko repeated the name of Edie's favourite fashion haus, pronouncing the 'ō' awkwardly wrong. "We have one big store like that at the mall but I'm not really sure if it's what you're asking for..."

"No, it's_ exactly _what I'm asking for. So like how about we go ask one of them hobos with the carts on their back to take us there and---"

Shinohara interrupted Edie, wheeling her bicycle in from the alleyway with an enthusiastic grin on her face. "It'll be faster if we go this way! Those shoes look really painful to walk in too." Nakano was disgusted. A bicycle? _*A bicycle?*_ This poor girl couldn't be serious. Edie would rather tone her legs and walk.

"Just be careful to keep your skirt down or else you'll be flashing all the boys in town... Wait, you're okay with riding the bicycle right? The mall's just about ten minutes away like this. I'm pretty fast!"

Yuuko patted the rear set of the bike, inviting her unwilling companion for a ride. Edie sneered in response, turning her nose up at the thought of using such peasant methods of transportation.

With a vein threatening to burst from her forehead, Edie emerged from the shadows of the canopy over the restaurant with a twitching, sarcastic smirk on her cheeks.

"Firstly, I am not the kind of girl to go around "flashing all the boys in town" so you can get that idea out of your head! Secondly, if you think there's any chance in Valhalla I'm riding on _that_ you've got another thing coming. I'll make my own arrangements but uh... Like, thanks for the offer." 

Letting a soft sigh escape, she glossed her lips over with a peach balm before unbuttoning her shirt to reveal just a bit more neck without giving a glimpse of cleavage. Completely countering her statement just seconds before, she gave her blonde locks one last flick before moving forward into the street. Edie looked into the passing traffic of civilians, narrowing her gaze like a sniper rifle zooming in to its target. She swiftly found one, or rather four suitable targets in the form of young, gullible men who would do anything commanded of them by a flirt. They varied between average and attractive in appearance with their rank appearing to be genin judging by the headbands proudly worn on their foreheads and the lack of flak jackets.

"Excuse me boys, but would you mind carrying me and my..." She looked at Yuuko, thinking of what to call her. Friend certainly wasn't the word but she wasn't an enemy - _yet_. "... Maid. We're like so lost in Kumogakure and just want to find the mall!" Her voice began to take on a purr with a more sultry, innocent tone. "Plus, it's really hot today and I just don't think I have it in me to walk all this way~"

The first boy who appeared to be the oldest with tan, bronze skin and jet black hair looked like he was going to explode just from that tease. A drop of blood swelled in his nostril as a trickle of sweat rolled down his temple.

"HUMNA HUMNA HUMNA---!!"

Oozing confidence, the teen gave her mane a suggestive flick. "Is that a yes?"

While not to that degree, his friends appeared to have also fallen under her spell. They glanced at each other, wandering if any of them were actually questionably gay enough to deny this opportunity before nodding in unison.

"Anything for pretty girls like you two. Pass us your bags and hop on!"

Two of the most muscular boys got down on one knee with their backs towards the girls, offering themselves for free piggy-back rides around Kumogakure. Meanwhile one collected Edie's expensive purse while the other offered to take Yuuko's bag.

Just before hopping on, the heiress reached into her purse and pulled out a portable bottle of hand sanitizer. She quickly squirted some on to her palms and rubbed them together, killing any germs collected from Yuuko's 'restaurant' while also protecting against any infections these slimy teenage boys may bring. With that done, she popped the bottle cheerfully back into her bag before climbing on to the back of the tallest boy. Although being slim, there was added weight in certain areas that caught the boy expecting a much lighter girl by surprise. 

"Come on Yuuko, this is the first step to using the feminine allure to get your way without actually having to touch these cretin!"​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 26, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility, Konohagakure]*​

[The Truth Behind Lies V]










​
How long had it been? One could hardly tell when minutes, hours and days seem to all melt into one constant. A constant that buzzed in the back of the mind of one small and helpless girl. Her life was shattered what seemed like an eternity ago. When that steel door slammed behind her and promised to keep her here forever. Staring at the same four walls as long as she has gotten too allows one to become familiar with each crack and imperfection in the walls and ceiling.  Makes them friends of sorts. Old friends that talk to her in her deepest moments of despair. Which seemed to only grow worse day by day as Suzume felt her body wither away. 

Hunger was the least of her worry now though. She'd rather starve on most occasions than eat the food that they slopped her with on a semi daily basis. Now, as her lips chapped, hydration was her main concern. Level five was meant for the most hardened or most politically dangerous of people. Adults that could be deprived for a while of basic necessities and remain functional. Suzume was far from an adult, her body was still growing and she burned through calories twice as fast as you run of the mill male adult and her iron blood didn't help as she had that internal furnace cooking away as well. So now not only was she undernourished she was verging on a very real threat of dying of dehydration. Her body shook violently while she rocked in the corner of her cell.

It by any meaning of the word was hell, the smell that clung to the air was a mixture of mildew and human excrement. The guards hardly changed her bucket out and the smell was downright humiliating which caused her to bury her head deeply into her knees on most days. Others, which were rare, she got a visit from Miyah, the kind guard that she met the day after she was imprisoned on insanely trumped up charges. It was these little visits in the night that brought the girl some light, helped to stitch that broken psyche back together and kept her sane. Sane enough as a sleep deprived person could be. 

See, on top of everything that this poor pre-teen has lived through this near month. The bad food, the lack of proper water and dysentery running rampant through out the level Suzume had to deal with night terrors that had slowly gotten worse. Far worse than when she is in a familiar bed with those who she could consider family nearby. How she wished for Edie and Gina's loving embrace in her moments of fear as her mind played tricks on her in the dark. The subtle scratches of the rodents in the dead still of the night transformed. From the claws of rats and mice to something far worse. Something that made her skin crawl. Made her matted hair frizz as she pulled at it. Those sounds echoed the razor wires that she witnessed all that time ago. 

The monster from the train, that mission. The one to bring Alisa home. It still haunted Suzume to this day. The woman, no demon, Hebiashi plagued her mind. It was her first experience with death, not one she could soon forget even as she wanted too. Every time she hears scratches she feels dirtier by just remember her body being washed in that guard's blood and guts. Being forced to set by the woman as she spelled out her plan to save them. How could a woman just do that? Kill all those people then sit down, sit down like nothing had ever happened and talk to her. Talk to her like a friend that hadn't seen her in years? Like she just didn't kill anyone? Yes, these are the thoughts that go through a tortured soul's mind when there is no one else around to care for her, comfort her and tell her it will be okay. Even though she was a stones throw away from Ryoko, a friend, she had never felt so alone. 

"Go away!" is whimpered loudly at the sounds as they stirred in the dead of night, "LEAVE ME ALONE!" is wailed as she dug her heels in and tried to climb the corner. From the door to her cell a guard slams his baton into the metal, "Pipe down in there, turn in girl. Sleep." is demanded. 

Suzume shudders under the heated and hateful demand, though it dose some to help her settle her nerves. The sound of a voice, even hateful, let her knew she wasn't alone. 

Pulling those tear stained cheeks from her knees she turns to the windowless wall and imagines bars and a bright, white moon beaming in. "I-I don't know if you are listening lady Valkyrie." truthfully Suzume didn't know what or who this Valkyrie that Edie often spoke of was. She was just hoping it was some Benevolent being that would in her moment of need listen. Teary blue eyes falter in the dusty light that filtered into the cell from the hallway as Suzume steadied herself. "I know I have never talked to you before, not like Nee-San. But ... will ...." the girl found it hard to talk, not out of physical ailment . But at a loss of words, what do you say to a being that Edie held in reverence?  

"Valkyrie Nee-San, I beg you. Please keep my Nee-San safe and healthy. A... and please get Kuriyama Sensei and Ryoko-San out of this place. They don't deserve to be here .... " ~


----------



## Laix (Sep 26, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Misadventures of a Certain Heiress_
*PART 3*
___________________________​ Inviting a guy to join her clique was merely a test.

She was not only testing his _"manliness"_ as she calls it but also testing his endurance. Could he take the brunt of her bitchiness? Could he handle her at her worst to be able to enjoy her at her best? This all sounds elaborate but when choosing people to associate with Edie was very picky. Not just any ugly duckling could be seen in public with her. They had to be the hottest, most charming gentleman. Only one had passed the exam and now they weren't even talking. In fact, the more she thought of _him _the more she just wanted to crush those thoughts by throwing herself into this.

"Enticing, to say the least. But much like you I don't like to follow, Miss Nakano."

Edie felt like clawing at her Nulberry purse with excitement. The way he leaned back in the chair with such a cool and relaxed demeanor, legs spread apart and that narrow-eyed glare on his face. Ikuto looked every part the men's magazine model. She could almost picture him in a sharp, slim-fitting suit ready to pick her up for a date to a grand ball. 

But before her mind would begin undressing him, she remembered Kyo and by extension every male she'd interacted with. You had guys like 004 who would get your heart racing to a dangerous level but are rather oblivious to your existence. She hadn't seen him for a while and he was merely a fragment of her teenage memories. Then there was her father Natsu, the biggest and only male figure in her life. While she had a degree of respect for him he annoyed her a lot and she felt she couldn't speak to him about anything personal. Alisa was the one she talked to when she got her first period, when she began to think about boys and when she had to buy her first bra. As far as she's concerned, since her mother and brother past Natsu has been nothing more than a bank account with no overdraft limit.

You've then got the guys who are purely driven by first. These are the guys she manipulates on a daily basis to carry her around town on their back and buy her treats and gifts. She's a girl who knows her beauty and will use it to her advantage, but is too repulsed by the male species to consider ever letting them get to close. By extension this also makes her rather inexperienced, meaning she has no clue about sex considering she's nearing eighteen while also being ignorant with romance. That brings us to the last and final guy-

Kyo Minami. He was the only guy who ever made her feel something and introduced her to the feeling of romance. She wouldn't call it love though. She didn't even know what love was to identify it. However, the last time she followed through with her feelings it ended up with rejection and a bullet through the skull. They said they would be friends but it wouldn't be the same. Edie felt humiliated after the hotel and was trying to distance herself now. 

Its was probably why she was now so invested in Ikuto. Sure, he was eye-catching but that would only give her feelings of lust. Edie couldn't commit to a relationship even if she was trying to escape a failed one. She had no idea where this was going but the coy adolescent was going to play along.

While Edie's mind was drifting off in reflection over all the males in her lives, Ikuto had become distracted by the annoying Aburame bug that was so annoyingly eccentric Edie could feel her gag reflexes activating. That was when she decided she couldn't spend a minute longer in this guy's presence and took initiative to create some alone time between herself and the Uchiha. 

Reaching out, she grabbed him by the wrist and pulled him to his feet. Like a tease she released her clutch just seconds later, letting their fingers intertwine for a few moments as she walked away with a coy half-smirk on her face.

"Come on, let's get out of here. That insect you hang out with is so annoying and I've got a free house. We can totally go in my pool or my private beach, its up to you!"

Before she even left the shop however, she spun on her heel and jabbed a manicured nail into Ikuto's ripped chest.

"Oh, and before you even think about it... I'm not some easy girl you can just have on a washing machine! Play your cards right and I might let you associate with me."

Looking over at Sano, she sneered.

"... At least you're not from a clan of _insects_ and _peasants._" 
​


----------



## Chronos (Sep 26, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Konohagakure*

Although her words were imposing, demanding, and with the resemblance of that of a queen. The youth Uchiha couldn't help but feel that this wouldn't and shouldn't faze him. As her words soothed and her eyes began to resonate with intention of adventure and excitement, he couldn't but refuse at the offer. With a release of her grip, he pulled his hand away. And although he could readily imagine what type of fun they could ensue upon, more pressing matters called his attention. 

"Sorry. Can't right now, maybe next time." 

Turning back towards the comrade assigned to his mission, he pulled from his pouch a letter, branded upon it was the seal of the Uchiha. This mission had been handpicked by none other than his grandfather. A devoted scientist from the clan who, under the guise of a mysterious entity, had excluded reason to once develop machinery to advance the world to a more prosperous future. Unknown to this, Ikuto only knew that Uchiha Hokage was a dubious man. And although he wasn't the most adequate to handle this, he was more than certain that it wasn't something he couldn't handle. 

Placing his eyes upon the piece of paper, scanning through it's contexts he began to silently read it. A sigh heaved as he finally felt the weigh of the situation, it wasn't something ordinary at all, but most of all it seemed to be directly correlated to him. It was a letter composed for two people. The client whom was to receive a specific order from set piece of paper. Which unfortunately had been encrypted with a seal, restricting any one other than three tomoe ushers to read whatever the rest of the content had been composed of. And the other was himself. 

Ikuto placed the latter back in his pouch, with eyes that had once exuded confidence had almost instantly diminished to what had seem to be concern. In Ikuto's youth, he had almost no memories that composed of his ever growing up. What he held were fragmented piece of a past which he himself doesn't understand, a myriad of dreams and recollections which couldn't be deciphered easily. He was concious they weren't dreams, yet the images although sensed as if true, hadn't happened to him prior. All he could remember to be true was always being transferred constantly from village to village. Unaware of this intentions, Grandfather spoke about his illness which miraculously had been healed with the advancement of technology he had invented. He wasn't particularly close to him either, if anything he'd only see his grandfather every blue moon. 

Their conversation mainly composed of written letters, and sly regards when he was at home, which had for the most part only lasted around a day. Several hours to be completely honest, for him to be gone for a large amassing amount of time without a single inch and or breath seen of him. But truthfully, he didn't want to grow closer to him. His existence had always been strange, almost threatening. As if their eyes instead of witnessing a child of his own blood, he witnessed a machine. They held no emotion, they held no true grandfatherly empathy. Only and empty glance. 

Uchiha's aren't fond of being kind either, but this... This was merely unsettling. 

"Alright, hear me out Sano, Edie." 

He spoke. The tone had changed entirely. The boy who viewed the world through insects. And the heiress with influence greater than any man could possibly imagine. 

"The mission had been explained in full within the letter. It explains very specific details of how we're to progress through this. Now I'll need you both to pay attention, mkay? This is gonna be a long one" 

A deep inhale. As if preparing to expose what his mind had been grappling to.

"It's a delivery mission. Who are you delivering? Me. Around the time the second portion of the exams has been prompted, the Uchiha Hokage had assigned a small team of shinobi to exalt an attack within the village of Eien Machi. The reason to this is unknown, but under Eien Machi, there's a place where they conduct experiments, utilized by the village itself for the sole purpose of the _Advancement of Shinobi Technology and Jutsu_. Why am I assigned to be delivered, I would like to have the answer to that myself, but unfortunately it's encrypted to only be read by the people who wield the Sharingan's third tomoe, which unfortunately I don't posses."

Turning his glance towards Nakano he mentioned. 

"The card explain your role as well. Were you perhaps handed something? An emblem of sorts that designated you as a member of the Church of Valkyries?" 

His eyes moved toward her hair, and he had finally witnessed something in particular. 

"Your hair pin. You'll be our green card. As you very well know, your father is of big influence to the Uchiha Clan. Your pin resembles what it seems to be some sort of code that binds this agreement. Something about Valkyries? I'm not entirely sure. But you'll be our easy access. Meaning that without you, we wouldn't be able to get pass even the front door." 

He turned to Sano, the blind Aburame with eyes in all places.

"Now, the road to Eien Machi is treacherous, and rumors spread quickly about it. It's been branded as a cursed village and had brought about the attention of suspicious individuals. Your _'eyes'_ will guide us towards the location. You'd be the eagle, the snake, the rat and the cat. You'll have eyes everywhere we go. This seems to be precise, even the location, the Aburame compound, had been chosen specifically due to it's prominent ability to cancel out genjutsu. No man could spy, or overhear this conversation, not from the outside at least. And if they were withing Konoha grounds, these very men would've apprehended him. So in short, we're going on a road trip."

He sits once more, placing his arms on the back of the chain and resting his right leg above the left.

"Any questions?"


----------



## Kei (Sep 26, 2014)

_
The Death of A Child.....
Zyana​_​
Zyana looked over the horizon, and for a moment she took a deep breath letting the night cold air fill her lungs. The wind whipped at her long black coat and her hair which was in a high pony tail. The chill of the night air meant that fall had finally arrived and it was pushing out the hot summer air out.  This was truthfully her first fall, but the island never really had that middle season where things slowly progressed from hot to cold. It was just summer and winter on that small island?.Or in reality it was just hot days and cold nights?.

Though Zyana closed her eyes as she realized that wasn?t what she should be thinking about. There was a mission ahead of her and she had to focus, but this mission was different. When she faced her teammates, she saw her teacher, Emiya Kiritsugu, loading his gun and sliding a hunting knife in its pocket. Although beside him was a blonde hair woman with simple knuckle protectors on, compared to her and her teacher, she looked out of place.  

Her outfit was way too causal compared to Zyana and Emiya?s suit and tie garb. She was wearing simple jeans and a white tube top, with a red cap, and a red sleeveless jacket. 

?What is up? Nervous?? She asked and Zyana almost snorted at the joke, Kathy smiled weakly, ?Thought so??

?She has been on mission ever since I took her in, if she is nervous now she hasn?t learned anything from me.? Emiya said looking directly at his student, but he didn?t realize the look that Kathy was giving him. 

?Like these? Have you been up against another hired hand Zyana??​
Zyana shook her head, ?No, he doesn?t mean it like that but more so I?ve been on assassination missions, I never went up against another hired hand before.? 

Zyana missions were always quickly get in and out type missions, and don?t needlessly shed blood if she doesn?t have to type missions.  The more bodies, the less likely she was doing her job correctly, because a hired hand was supposed to be able to go in undetected and get out with little to no hassle.  However, this mission was a bit different there was no way that she was going to get in and out without help or killing people who had nothing to do with it.

It was because there was another hired hand on a mission, one really strong one that Zyana never heard of before, but she knew that hopefully this will be the first and last time she would hear that name.

Demo, a woman who excelled almost at anything she tried her hand at was hired to protect a business figure that in truth Zyana was supposed actually surprised that he could afford her. 

?Well big sis is here! I will protect you from the big bad bitch!? Kathy laughed as she stretched, Zyana let out another snort causing Kathy to frown, ?What is it this time!??

Zyana crossed her arms as she looked at Kathy, ?I don?t remember saying that I need protection.? Zyana said simply before turning around. 

?Focus on your mission and I?ll focus on mines?.?​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 27, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 15

Outskirts, Otogakure​

Chika's body convulses a few times after grabbing the blade off the ground.  Kotei shoots out a blast of magnetic energy that throws Chika back, but then pulls her towards where he was quickly preparing to end it with a kunai of his own.  She grabs the branch of a tree, swinging around it, enough to gain more momentum into her blade.  She flings her armored body towards the shinobi's magnetic field.  Her body twitched ever so slightly, the electricity still echoing through her being.

?Pos-? time seemed to freeze for the pair of them.  He stood about to use yet another jutsu, hands weaved together in the sign of dragon.  A bead of sweat falling from his brow, as he anticipated the next set of attacks.  That is before he felt a sharp pain in his stomach, falling forward he found he had no more control over his lower half that fell next to his torso.

Chika's blade cleanly severed the assassin's body, then she landed unceremoniously face first onto the ground.  She heard a flurry of expletives fly from the young man's mouth as he tried to push himself up, gasping from the pain.  She stands clumsily again, picking up her sword one final time.  She crouches down, grabbing him roughly by his hair, and setting the torso upright.  His energy slowly escaping him as he swung forward, a pool of blood surrounding him, his movements finally came to a stop as he lost consciousness.  She nods, swinging the sharpened edge of her blade like a golf club, severing the head, and flicking it into the air where she bats it with the flat edge.  The skull lands roughly onto the unconscious brother.  She steps into the grass, wiping her sword and bloody boots on it.  She grabs her helm and puts it on her head before resheathing her blade.  ?An that's how ya do it."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 27, 2014)

*Taberu Haraguroi
Liquid time
Just a Bit of Security Part 1​*
Not the weirdest job Taberu had found herself doing, but nothing quite as childish as being a security guard for a broken down pizza place they're trying to get fixed up.  She and three others stand just inside the doors as a man locks them within the aged but brightly colored walls.  They stand on multi-color carpet, and the lights are off.  Each one was given a map of the large building, a flashlight and communicators.  The man looks down at a paper he holds in his hand, then into the glass window of the door.  The walls do not allow any way of getting out, they cannot be destroyed in any way, you cannot teleport out.

“Uh, lets see, first there's an introductory greeting from the company that I'm supposed to read. I-It's kind of a legal thing, you know. Um, "Welcome to Freddy Fazbear's Pizza. A magical place for kids and grown-ups alike, where fantasy and fun come to life. Fazbear Entertainment is not responsible for damage to property or person. Upon discovering the damage or death of occurred, a missing person report will be filed within 90 days, or as soon property and premises have been thoroughly cleaned and bleached, and the carpets have been replaced."

“Now that might sound bad, I know, but there's really nothing to worry about. Uh, the animatronic characters here do get a bit quirky at night. But do I blame them? No. If I were forced to sing those same stupid songs for 20 years and I never got a bath? I'd probably be a bit irritable at night too. So remember, these characters hold a special place in the hearts of children and we need to show them a little respect, right? Okay.”

“So just be aware, the characters do tend to wander a bit. Uh, they're left in some kind of free roaming mode at night. Something about their servos locking up if they get turned off for too long. They used to be allowed to walk around during the day too. But then there was the bite of '87. Yeah... It's amazing that the human body can live without the frontal lobe, you know?”

“Now concerning your safety, the only real risk to you as a night watchmen here, if any, is the fact that these characters... if they happen to see you after hours probably won't recognize you as a person.  Yeah, they don't tell you these things when you sign up. But hey, first day should be a breeze, they should be awake in roughly an hour. I'll chat with you tomorrow. Uh, check those cameras, remember to close the inner doors only if absolutely necessary. Gotta conserve power. You have free roam of the kitchen as well.  Alright, good night, see you in the morning.”

He waves, walking away before he has to answer any questions said aloud.

“Alright guys, there's nothing to worry about.” Taberu voices, walking further into the building, straight ahead is a large stage, to the right is a playground which includes Pirate's Cove, past that is the animatronic maintenance room.  The left side is the kitchen as well as the security room.  Taberu starts to the left, “First thing's first, food.” she practically drools at the thought.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Fuzen Invasion Arc]*

_*The fourth and fifth dagger*​_This is no good, I am starting to feel the fatigue for real and these guys just don?t wanna go down. The fight?s been going on for a while and no one can get a decisive hit. Each time I entangle in fight with that brown skinned bitch, the blond fucker - who by the way, guess what? He can fucking draw natural energy to his body and now looks like a fucking monster - interrupts by going after me; every time he fights with her, I go after the two bastards and then, each time I fought with the dude, she tries to kill us with mid ranged attacks. Her earth release attacks are a fucking bother. The other thing i have realized is that I can?t handle them both like this; even though i said I would kill anyone who were to get in my way, I don?t see point in this fight, I only wanted to fucking go find the rest of my people! These fuckers can just go kill themselves somewhere else for all I care but if I try to escape, they will chase after me for real.

Dashing straight towards the demonic looking bastard, I leap in to the air and deliver a bunch of kicks in quick motion before using his now thick arms as support to impulse myself backwards, dodging the bunch of kunai aimed at me and which stuck directly into the guy?s left arm, and start to spin creating the passing fang against the woman from Iwa. Before I could connect, a wall of soil appears in front of me as I push even harder, breaking through it only to be received by a heel kick on my back, making me crash against the ground. I let out a sound, she got me there.

"I got you~"is what she said directing her foot towards me again but then a hollow sound reaches me as I see the shinobi from Fuzen smashing her against the ground; his arm has grown some weird holes and highly pressurized chakra is being used to give it more power. The impact creates a crater and I am forced to roll to my left  to dodge any sort of damage, not without quickly grabbing his foot, sticking a kunai which trespasses from one side of his ankle to the other and then using all of my strength to send him flying in what seems to be an open space only for two shadows to come out colliding with the monstruous guy. Those were my clones that tried to aim for some important part of his body...His reactions are fast enough to block them and then destroy both copies with one spin. His arms are bleeding though.

"Your clones are annoying!!"he yells at me, seems that his cool is starting to fade away, specially since he started with the transformations. I can?t compete with brute strength, he will annihilate me if i take that option. On the other hand, the woman behind me seems to be better than me with ninjutsu, not that I can use a strong repertory. The best thing i have for the moment is the Kage Bunshin and the Passing Fang but-

*BAM!!*

"Gah!"a strong hit gets me from behind, as I turn whil flying forward, I see a rock of a size of about five time my head. As I fix my green orbs on that slut, i can see a twisted expression on her face but I didn?t have much time to think about it. An overwhelming force suddenly got me from above...a fucking piston like arm just struck my back sending me against to the ground, burying myself enough to leave a hole with the shape of my silhouette. My mouth and left arm are bleeding.

Shit, i gotta think of a plan soon. As I try to stand up, i can see how they are going at it again; it?s like this fucking fight will never end. As I try to find an opening and go back into the game, the news of the clones that were accompanying the princess disappearing, comes to me. Apparently nothing went wrong there and they disappeared because they were far enough from this place. Getting on all fours, I rush at full speed towards them as they are about to clash.

*CRASH!!*

The next thing i see is both of them flying against the destroyed buildings and crashing against the rubble. What the...That wasn?t me!

*"Hey, need any help, uchiha?"*

"Where they bullying you Ak-chan?! I will defeat them for you!"

Those voices...what are those two doing here? no, why do they even know that the one they are seeing is me? the henge is still on. As I turn back to look at the people speaking, i confirm what I already knew. Long white hair that reaches all the way to below her knees, white snow like skin, scarlet eyes. The other one had orange hair, an eye patch and a giant mallet behind him.

" Sayaka, I don?t think that _bullying_ is the right word to use here."

"You think so? Ryo-kun. Well, anyway, yooohooo. Did you miss me?"

"Don?t ask me how we realized it?s you. She has some sort of _Ak-chan tracking device_ in her brain or something."

Sayaka Narumi and and carrot-head were here. In the distance I can hear the other two standing up as well as they oanted a little. They got hit directly. Finding myself In the middle of a deadly square, i can?t do but smile in disbelief.

"Heheh, this is fucking great."


----------



## Laix (Sep 27, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE FUZENGAKURE INVASION
*PART 7*


_____________________________​It was done. The girl had been healed, her life saved from a certain gloomy fate. Death had it's stone-cold hands around her but Edie pulled her from it at the last hour. Not only was this a life-changing moment for the mysterious girl but one for the medical ninja herself. Before she wouldn't dream of using something as precious as chakra on someone else unless it benefited her in some way. After some wise words from Katsuyu and Alisa, the only two to receive respect and admiration from Edie, she realized the error of her ways. Not only was she unknowingly contradicting her earlier ambitions with her current actions but she also realized how stupid she sounded. 

Just prior to her fight with Sairi, there was her conversation with Alisa that raised a few questions on morals.

_ "Alisa, you know this is stupid."_
 
 _ "I'm immortal. I can't die no matter what they  do to me, so why all this effort to get me out!? Could we all just not  like help a few others instead? There's children out there, children who  can't defend themselves yet dozens of people are focusing their efforts  on saving a girl who can't die anyway."_
 
 _ "..."_
 
 _ "You know that its---"_
 
 _ "These are your father's orders."_
​
She insisted someone else use their resources to help others for her own self-satisfaction but was unwilling to help herself? How did that make sense? None of it made sense. That was why it was so wrong and why Alisa and Katsuyu were so right. When she joined the Academy, she made an oath as a medical ninja to dedicate herself to others. Edie paid no attention to it at first being so selfish, questioning why she would ever use her abilities to help others when they would never give anything in return.

But she did get something in return. The few people she'd healed, they all gave her something in return and that was gratitude. Perhaps the girl with a stone heart couldn't see it but somewhere she could surely_ feel _it. That warm sensation you get after doing a good deed; the thankful smile on their faces for saving them from death. 

Perhaps if she wasn't so selfless, _they_ would still be here.

With the girl on her shoulders, Edie dropped her off by Katsuyu who allowed her to rest on her back. She whispered thanks to the blonde medic, her voice coarse and faint like a whisper. While her life wasn't in danger there was still blood loss that would require some rest to get over. This was best done at a shelter.

"You're welcome..." Edie muttered in reply, wiping any trace of tears from her cheeks before Alisa or Katsuyu caught on. It was too late however. Being so proud to see the girl's selfless act however, they both chose to willingly ignore her emotions and maintain the positive disposition instead.

Katsuyu began to move towards the crater, carrying Edie's patient. "What next, M'Lady?" She asked her summoner.

"I need to return to Konoha as soon as possible. The longer we stay here the worse it gets. Before that though I need to..." She let out a sigh, rubbing her eyes. That battle and saving the injured girl had taken it all out of her. Little to no chakra remained and she felt like she didn't even have enough energy for high-speed movement.

"You're exhausted, Miss Edie. We should get you some clothes and then drop the girl off at a shelter. Perhaps you can rest too there for a--"

"No, I can't do that."

Alisa's suggestion was cut off by the Nakano who was almost obsessed with leaving Fuzen.

"_Konoha..._ I need to get to Konoha. I'm not staying here any longer than I have to."

"But you're not well, you need to rest!"

"It's not like I'm going to die."

Her last comment had a hint of sass to it, silencing her maid. With that she turned on her heel and began walking back towards the street in search of a vacant clothes store while the others followed soon after. Alisa contemplated her comment and accepted the truth. She was right, she wasn't going to die thanks to her peculiar gift. 

It scared her though.

_(Miss Edie's probably going to get the answers she's looking for but...) _Alisa looked up at the girl, watching her blonde locks hanging out of a messy bun sway over her back. _(... I don't think its going to be what she wants to hear.)_

- - -
​
Around five minutes passed. In that time, Edie had found a clothes store and retrieved a random set of clothes. For once the girl wasn't bothered about fashion or style, opting to just find anything that fit. While perhaps more feminine then she intended, Edie had black yoga pants on with a simple white t-shirt. She chose the yoga pants for how well they allowed ease of moment, opting for sports trainers too. Even if it wasn't your typical shinobi gear, it was your typical sports gear and the two are closely related. It was better than running to Konoha in platform heels and a fish-tail dress.

Strapping her pouch to her waist and wrapping the kunai holster around her right thigh, she began explaining her plans to Alisa, Katsuyu and the girl with a much clearer voice. It appeared she had cheered up while changing and cleaned herself up a bit. Now, she had a clear mind and could think things through properly without her emotions interfering.

"I'm going to take the girl to the nearest shelter then we're going to Konoha, okay? Katsuyu, you'll come with us but in your palm-sized form. You're probably way too big for however we choose to get there and your larger form is unnecessary if we can all walk."

Both the slug and Alisa nodded in approval of the plan, leaving just one last thing for the heiress to attend to.

Edie looked over at the girl who also seemed to be in a slightly better condition after being carried around by Katsuyu. "What's your name?" She asked as she bent down to tie her shoelaces. "Do you have family here? Is there anyone you want to find or are you okay remaining in one of the shelters?"
​


----------



## Chronos (Sep 27, 2014)

Rosuto Ivery
Fractured Hearts: Bellowing Towards the Better Path











​
As night showered the land, and stars rippled the void. The moonlight gleam enveloped the road to where an enigma, a shadow of the former self had been reaching his destination. With soul battered and broken, had this enigma, not yet at the age of adulthood been at the apex of his tolerance. The waves of his mind had brought his emotions to protrude, explicit in every faction of his mien, the agony that crossed the glistening of his eyes and the venture of his mind. A voyage of which he sailed through a turbulent sea of twisted thoughts and broken memories. 

A prison in its own right. 

Placing right palm of his edge of his forehead, the mind replayed a distinguishing memoir...

"I've relinquished the man whom once knew how to be..."


*~**~*​

In a distant land, where both souls stood silently in a field of blooming flowers  the radiant gleams of light endowed in crystal hues of every color in pallet, where the sky painted itself with the glistening shade of true sapphire. In the hands of a boy, tall, eyes of blue and hair of charcoal sat next to a girl of crimson hair and eyes of similar hue. 

Fingers interlocking with singular subtly as they gripped the others hand tightly, eyes distance to the other, but witnessing a trajectory of wonder through their stare. The smile was simply the consequence of euphoria. Playfully playing with the other's movements, heads pressed together as their eyes met under the graciousness of love. With the tender anxiety building between the two as their noses light tapped into a sway of left and right. The innocent giggling of both were enough to add to the serenity. If anything, this could be confused for paradise. 

"It really is pretty, you know Rosuto?"

"Yeah, it's an object that resonates with the user's chakra. With a bit of mines we could make a lightshow possible. It's a cool toy." 

A epitaph of colors coveted the area, raging subtle cyan, to burnt sienna, to velvet crimson, crossing to mantis green, and azure blue. Many of the colors of the rainbow and their respective branches.  Mystified by its iridescence, both marvel within their embrace.  Something about such brought them to an ease. Being Shinobi, their lives were at a constant struggle. A weight faction of living, and nearing death with every single mission they undertake. These were the moments that brought light in the shadows, the little moments they could share, where their solemn eternity had merged almost poetically. 

"I missed you, Setsuko." 

He spoke. The tone of his voice softened as if almost regretting such misfortune between such sweet illusion. This moment was one in a million in their lives. As full-fledged Shinobi, already advanced to Chunin, their lives had undertaken a drastic toll. The majority of their time had been spent scouting foreign lands, mission now became parallel with death, and soon after his was assign a separate team had he gapped himself ever father from the red haired beauty. 

"When the next mission?" 

"At tomorrow's dusk. Seems to me that we're be leaving for World's Plateau."

The World's Plateau was a region static of any involvement between the two nations. A neutral state of which Rogue shinobi would dwell in hiding. Rosuto along with a small platoon had been tasked to apprehend them all. Rosuto being a prominent Shinobi of the Tamashi Clan, of which thrived within the village of Yukigakure.  

"It's finally mobilizing..."

Her voice dwindled in a tinge of worry, Rosuto released the prism into the earth, pulled her closer, lifting her off her feet and ushering her closer, turning her and crossing her hands, embracing her from her back, slowly leading her to sitting once more, resting his chin on her shoulder. Noting the worried in her features, he shared his warmth. The tenderness of this had enough of a power to elude any worries from his mind, but it didn't exclude the fact that tomorrow the possibilities of his death had been imminent.  

"How long?"

"Around a month. Could take longer, but we need to stabilized the troops camps, if anything this will be considered a cold war." 

Her hand grazed his palm with tender care, her head turned to meet his eyes, a glace doused in the potency of care... Her eyes scanned his... her palm soothing his cheek as she began to ponder the circumstances. Upon releasing a smile, they inched ever closer towards the other, as their breath began to trickle the flesh, their eyes began to close to immerse in what had to come, but at the instance their lips were about to connect, Setsuko's head turned and headed towards the ear, with a whisper she spoke.  

"Then... come see me... tonight."  


*~**~*













​
As he arrived at the destination all that was met before him was the sculpted beauty that was Setsuko in black underwear, her body witnessing at the distance of the solace. Turning, admiring the primly decorated lining that dressed only the important portions of her body, eyes entranced into the shapely figure of the most beautiful crimson haired female this boy has ever known. As her feet paced her with gently subtlety. Rosuto mouth open to speak, only to be halted by the pressing of her index finger upon the lip. Eyes of which expressed the intent desire of want.

Same finger crossed down to through his chest, unzipping the jacket he wore and with a light push she led him towards the sofa that was placed inches away form their position. This would be the bane of whats to come. 

Her hips began to move as that slid to the rest of her body, to a tinge of her hands reaching her head, pulling her hair backwards, her eyes exposing such radiance of un-masqueraded glory. Playing with his senses her body had eluded him, brought him to a trance, her hair flowing with rhyme so perfect, a sonata of wondrous swaying. It wasn't enough to say that this had lit the boy like flame does to wood. 

Sitting on it, sitting on his lap as her knees placed themselves on the cushions, she began to lift his shirt, slowly adding movement to her hips slyly. Rosuto hands pressed her thighs and coursed themselves upwards, slowly, intently witnessing every inch and once of her body. Sliding them on her back as he recorded her features react enticingly to every movement of his touch. The ring finger trekking through the center of the back, reaching the neck, pulling himself upwards, his lips merged with hers under ecstasy of the others presence. The sweet taste of the others lips resonated through their heads like a shock wave, whatever worries had been placed through their minds had been eluded by the euphoric tinge of lovingly nervous demeanor.  Yet as his arm embraced her back, carried her to the bed where he now stood above her position, he hair adorning the white sheet sheets.

Her flush color drowned her cheeks and her breath intensified, much like his own, only the glint of their luminescent eyes were that which gave the light to their evoking sensation for the other. His hands grasping her cheek with tender loving, as he slowly made it's way towards her neck, caressing every corner as his hands made their way towards her chest. Her hands, holding to his waist, the gruff of his muscles, anatomy at its finest. Eluding, almost to say, her hands sliding through the sides, towards the lower back, as her finger made its way towards his jeans, soon lifting such with her index and following its course to the button. 

While he pulled closer and their lips once more merged under the excitement, passionately had their movement become more natural, more desirable, her voice began to filter through, while his hands unhooked the bra, and their emotions had soon taken over...


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 27, 2014)

Aburame Sano

Konohagakure ​
"So... we're not going to go swimming then....?" Sano let out a little sigh, "Man... i really wanted to go swimming too." With a shrug he needed, "But i getcha! We gotta deliver you to some village that's cursed..." Sano rubbed his chin a little. "But... isn't that like... sending you in for experimentation? Should we talk to the kage? That doesn't seem right... I mean, experimenting on people is wrong isn't it?" Sano's mind began to wander... 

He pictured Ikuto on a table, strapped down with needles and mechanical arms poking and prodding his body. Ripping his eyes out and replacing them with some sort of new weird and strange eye. Then he imagined the young Ikuto standing from the table, opening his eyes to a golden glowing sharingan with four toma, yes! Better than the regular sharingan by one toma, more powerful than red, Gold! The color of a hero!

"The golden sharingan! Destroyer of Evil!" Sano had been wrapped up in his head once more and stood there. "Ah... sorry... i was just thinking."  Sano smiled that glowing smile of innocence he always held, completely ignorant to Edie's insults or to how silly what he had just said really was. "Anyways! I'm all in for this! Let's go make you super uchiha!"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 27, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 16

Outskirts, Otogakure​
Ran let out a sigh, "Darlin, I love ya and all.... But how bout we don't keep killing everyone alright?" He let out a little sigh and rubbed the back of his head. "Man... they're gonna be pissed when they... he... wakes up." Ran headed back to his girlfriend and picked up his picnic basket. "Come on then, two more hours and we can dig in!"  The two shinobi began to make their way to the next City. 

Once they were just barely outside, Ran pulled out the basket and began to set up the cloth and get to work putting meal after meal out. Every dish was something Chika had expressly said she enjoyed. Pastries from that little shop by the square, roast pig from her favorite buffet, grilled vegetables from the restaurant Ran's father took them too all the time. Bread from a bakery two hours outside the village. Every last detail perfect. "Right then, Dig in!"


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2014)

[5 Lives Code - Rise Above Hate]
-Mission(LT): Kill The Traitor (Act 27 END)-

Riokou panted on the torn dirt after exhausting what little strength she had left within her small body. Wih ever heavfing breath, the green-haired girl could almost feel life itself spilling out of her mouth. With Veronika finally dealt with, Riokou could use the little time she allowed herself to have in order to regain her stamina. 

With her nose facing the sky, she turned her sights to the left, once again looking at the sight of the wreckage her now gone enemy had created.

_'I did what I could for you all'_

Whatever lives that had been lost in that assault would no longer return. Riokou had always known that merciless truth, but she would try what she could muster in order to give the proper dues and respects.

But even that would be rendered null,

Several pieces of rubble slid and fell from the pillar of rock and dirt that Veronika had been sent crashing into,

"Impossible!!"

Riokou raised her upper body to get a clear view of what should not be happening.

Her teeth clenched as more or the dirt that covered her enemy began to shake and unravel.

The enemy that should have been put down, was once again about to rise,

In response, anger once again  fueled the single-armed Riokou. Her eyes glued for the battle that was once to come yet again.

"It looks like...I haven't given you all the respects you deserve just yet!!"

She struggled to her feet , but once she had done that she had realized something,

"I'm getting carried away..."

That's right, Riokou's main objective should not be to deal with this woman no matter how despicable she is. 

She looked down lonesomly at her feet while thinking to herself

She had a mission to take care of, not only that, but she had taken serious injuries and apparently there was more to the meaning of this mission than she thought.
'
Letting something personal get involved with the mission was an unsightly thing for a shinobi

In her damaged condition, Riokou looked back up at unraveling of a beast that would most likly do far worse damage than before...

With that thought in mind, her foot moved in a certain direction while keeping a careful narrowed eye on what was to come. 

Next, she took an obvious action

--------------

Like an incredibly large invisible sword's swift strike, an explosion of wind and dust erupted, scattering about the rocks and dirt that stood high and mighty. 

Under that rain of debris stood a slver knight in now a battered and cracked armor. 

Her unseeable blade had easily taken care of the large obstacle with only a single wave.

However, as her cold and violent eyes scanned around the falling dirt rain, not a single piece of a certain green-haired obstacle was seen. 

.....

"So she fled hm,"

She spoke to herself even while blood oozed from the corner of her mouth, but she seemed to had not cared in the slightest about that trivial fact.

"So much for your chivalry, it was nothing after all,"

As the the image of her raged figure started to disappear within that hail of debris, the thought of something trivial also came up,

The chivalry that fool spoke of had only been a facade to hid the true horrors of 'justice'. A true knight's worth was in the lives she took and the orders she followed. Just like 'knights' she once knew that allowed themselves to fill their egos up with pretty words like 'honor' and 'justice'. Cruelty only resided behind those beautiful silver helmets. 

That was why she never wore a helmet, despite having the rest of the armor together. Veronika would fully reveal the face of cruelty that had always resided behind the long history of knighthood.
_
"This is the harsh reality everyone will have to face, even if it makes them blind,"_

That,

Was what Veronica truly believed​​


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 27, 2014)

*The Coalition Assembled To Fuck Over Natsu Nakano*
*Outskirts of Konoha
Fuck Natsu Nakano II*

Tenshi felt like she was in the vice grip of a certain reptilian predator, the trip having taken more out of her than she was letting on outwardly. It felt like any little thing could cause her to throw up or even faint. She was a powerful woman who was able to fight past her nausea and fatigue, the Jounin was still a necessary cog in this, plus if she gave into frailty then no one would take care of tweedle dee(Jericho) and tweedle dum(Zell). The rosy haired beauty was every bit the definition of empowered femininity though, a modern lady who was as tough as she was sexy. So when the Ironborn heir to the Sato clan had stepped forward to address her she felt a second wind. He was a very handsome man, symmetrical face, a spit curl dangling down his brow line giving him that boyish male model look, along with a strong jaw line, and broad shoulders. Not a lot of men could hold a candle to the hunk before her, especially not a prissy roided out juice gorilla whose name denotes his penis size (004). With the poised composure of a pageant queen she smiled at the dreamy Daisuke, her voice was full of lilt as she addressed him: 

"I’m not sure if it’s a compliment to call me the brains when you consider that the only other adult is a guy over there is in his thirties playing dress up." 

They both took the time to look toward Jericho who had now joined Akane in annoying Zell, but Jericho’s method was even more intrusive than the eyeball-to-eyeball scrutiny of the swamp girl. He had taken Zell into a headlock and put the cat burglar mask on him then promptly proceeded to have a superhero sentai posing session. The staples such as the Arnold Schwarzenegger bicep flex compete with hulk up motions, the hulkamania pointed direction flex, and the finally the pi?ce de r?sistance, the Captain Ginyu peekaboo through the legs.

"Yea, like I said that’s not really a compliment, fella."

She put her hand on her hip and did a little sway as she smiled sheepishly at Daisuke with come hither eyes.  Even with a perilous undertaking harkening that a more austere mien was necessary for the situation, well she couldn’t stop taking in the eye candy in front of her.

”Um… so is anyone going to explain what exactly we’re doing here and why this girl is sniffing me…WOAH THERE!!

Zell grabbed his backside and jumped forward as Akane had been taking in his scent to make sure he was in fact a human being. She was still working under the premise he was some kind of ghost, or more specifically something the air had actually vomited out of nothingness. He didn’t want to be rude but the girl from the bayou was really stretching the parameters of what was acceptable etiquette for a first meeting. The boy knew he should of told her off but he was able to make a few deductions about Akane from the onset of their meeting. Firstly she had a primal aura that even Andrea Bocelli could see, it was her speech and mannerisms that gave this off. Secondly the way she was sniffing and probing Zell made him feel like any sudden movements would get him bit. And finally there was the fact that Akane for all intents and purposes possessed a vagina. The immediacy of her proximity had the young bohemian feeling more than a little weak in the knees. 

"Dis leight itta mellis shaam, bit o' poo, and bishi in da hot. Omeone wip dooty and gold showa. No worry, Akane take care of de leight. " 
(T/N: This boy smells like he rolled around in shame, while he had to poo, and then had a bitch in heat secrete 'pheromones' onto him. Quick someone wipe his butt and give him a cold shower. Don't worry I'll take care of the boy.)

Before Zell could respond properly the surly detective who had brought this rag-tag group together was barking him at:

“Ey lover boy we’s got the business of breaking your other dame outta the joint. I don’t think she’ll like it if we keep her waiting any longer because you’re decidin’ you want the other flavor of Hyuuga.”

Zell’s cheeks had become beat red at the implication as he quickly looked down at the ground and did his best to think about…baseball…it was the fastest way to calm himself. But Jericho wasn’t done quite yet:

“Ya too Tenshi. I know Dice-bub is a dreamboat but he’s got real proper ladies that the Iron Borne would prefer he ended up with.”

“So Mr.Jericho now that all the players are here what is your plan to save my sister?”

The question seemed to transmogrify the mien of Jericho, switching from hopeless buffoonery to grave stoicism, as if there was a switch hidden beneath his mullet that allowed such a drastic shift. Taking a cigarette from his vest he didn’t answer, instead lighting up and letting the sizzle of the cigarette be the only resonating sound as they all waited with bated breath. He began to get really tense, as he appeared to be contemplating something very difficult.

“I haven’t got a clue!”

He busted out laughing as he went back to posing, except this time Akane now joined the attitudinizations of the man-child as his accomplice/assistant. The ridiculousness of it all caused Zell, Tenshi, and Daisuke to throw their heads down and fall like dominoes complete with emotive sweatdrops. This caused even more boisterous laughter from Jericho.

“It’s a prison with a bunch of diffrent guards. The best way to attack it is to actually attack it.”

He made it seem so easy, like it was the natural conclusion to reach after his ponderous dramatics. A feeling of apprehension seemed to overtake the group, sans Akane who was too busy muscle vogueing, as they now realized they didn’t have a plan. Sensing this Jericho, while posing with Akane, began anew, his tone stern and demanding attention but running in complete opposition to his antics.

“It’s not rocket science ya bunch of canuckleheads. We’d be bringing five people into a top-secret prison to get out two. Let’s not feerget we’ve got the Ironborne heir and myself. If we storm the front they won’t know what hit them, it’ll cause a distraction if we use a real loud rockin jutsu. Tenshi you take the kid’s inside and we’ll give those bubs a show they ain’t ever feergettin.”

The plan was fairly basic but on a multitude of levels it worked. Jericho didn’t know much about Daisuke but the Sato name had a reputation and the nobleman had the veteran’s air around him. 

“Any questions?”

Jericho was asking rhetorically, as he really didn’t want to answer anything but without even needing to hear he immediately went into a groan…

“Yea I’ve got one...two....three" 

Zell counted aloud, as well as demonstratively with his fingers, as he really had more but decided to condense them down into the ones more pressing for the moment.

"Is anyone going to tell me what’s going on here, why is Ryoko in jail, who is the good looking guy, and why is there a girl synchronized posing with you?”​


----------



## Chronos (Sep 27, 2014)

Rosuto Ivery
_Eien Machi _ 
_The Commence of a Not So Brilliant Future_​

Reaching the land deserted by man, due to man, where lives had been slaughter in a single night, Rosuto Ivery stood a midst a pool of unconscious bodies, one of which he himself had taken the liberty of disposing of. The mask veiling his image, peering down at the men whom where struggling to lift themselves of their feet. As he sat atop a broken wooden structure, it only took around a minute and a half to deal with their ilk. His eyes scanning the rest as their teeth clenched to the stigma of a well deserved beating. His feet placed at the edge of the broken ledge, while the other hanged in the air, his robotic limb placed on his knee. 

These men were merely poachers, looting the home of the dead in the village. If anything, aside from being reduced to a ghost town, Eien Machi had also suffered from the rain of those trying to make a quick cent. Expected now less. As human tend to do what's necessary for survival, yet still this had left a bitter taste in Rosuto's mouth. He who tried desperately to save this people had to also witness men of a less caliber deprive their homes of their memory. Soon Eien Machi had been left as a memoir of Konoha. And image of what happens when something is expendable. Eien Machi had seemed to have outlived its worth, and before long it had met the wrath of a vicious Hokage. 

Remembering his right eye, he had also a part of the curse upon him. His eyes resembled that of that village, the Uchiha's blood line smudge his existence. Yet granted him unbelievable power. Without it he questioned weather he could lasted as far as he have. Whether it was luck or promise by his part. Maybe a combination of both but still the failure accumulated spoke otherwise. The death of the many couldn't possibly speak any greater than what he would like to. His image was an enigma to many, but a large majority of it knew. An ANBU, no less, but for the most part it had seemed that most still thought him dead or imprisoned. Other haven't the slightest clue and the rest had forgotten him entirely. Which in truth allowed him some amount of freedom, but not enough to truly do what he wanted. 

The culmination of his abilities and what the other posses had outweighed any possibility. At present, the village of Fuzen had gathered in a frenzy by enemy shinobi. Chaos ensued and he should have joined the fray, but truthfully his mind had weighed something stronger, soon he began to unmistakably target both nations. Soon blood from both Fuzen and Iwa drenched the ebony blade of his weapon. Soon he hadn't the will to choose what was right and what wasn't.

"I need your assistance." 

His voice muffled through the mask, the cold stare peering at the men who direly struggled to fight against such a force. Unable to handle the mystifying sounds produced by the Melody Arm V2, they were almost instantly piled up and broken down by a frenzy of strikes and frost elemental techniques. As if they boy could read the future, his movements had developed through the course of their encounter. The crimson of the right eye so dully noted by set men.

"I think with this I've proven to you that I'm no simple push-over and that I have more than enough potential to not only take you on, but your entire clique as well."

The man clenched his teeth under the irreversible truth that his words spouted. Almost cockily so, but behind that voice the tone was of that of a man too tired to devote any strength to emotion. Straight and without a struggle in any of the idioms presented he continued. 

"What I want is a favor more than anything, as gratitude for sparing your lives. Don't worry, I don't expect for you to devote your lives to me, I simply wish for you to do a simple errand with the out most discretion, if you might be so kind. I need to gather information from specific sources across the villages. Specifically several of which are important for the future."

From within his coat he pulled a scroll, throwing it towards the men before him, he presented them with the entry pictures of several of the participants of the Chuunin Exams. As the man before him carefully moved to spread the scroll across the floor,fearful if this had been but a trap for him to simply finish them off, he witnessed around a mass of at least five different faces on the piece of paper.

"See this was taken by me for later use, however as you can well see sometime had passed since the second portion of the exams. And I need to clear up several things. What I ask you is relatively simple. And it at your will to do so or not. Now if decided not to cooperate I will not persuade you, I will not pursue you, nor will I bother to. However, be aware that if met a second time, I will not be a merciful as what I was today."

The men gulped, that statement held power behind it. No hesitation crossed his voice at the wording of that. He had nulled any sense of sympathy towards human life. Shinobi held this as a premise, they were meant to protect what they held dear, even at the cost of a man's life. However to have sunken so low, it was almost disgusting. To cease one own sense of sympathy... How troubling. 

_*"What would have us do?" *_

"Gather in groups of four. Of those five you are to start with her, Kirisaki Shinkō, a resident of Konohagakure. I want you to tell me anything remotely relevant about her. Justsu's, techniques anything. The second one, Zyana. This woman is from a neutral faction, same as before I want a detail analysis of what composed of her life. Last I heard from her she lived somewhere around Fuzen, however steer clear of that place at current. The third, Akaya Uchiha. He's the Nibi's Jinchuuriki and as such he should be approached with extreme caution. On top of that he's a member from the ANBU black ops, also a resident of Konoha. I need for you to look for what is the seal placed to withstand the beast. The fourth, Zansatsu, resident of Sunagakure. A puppeteer. But don't be fooled by his apparel. He's extremely dangerous, even more so than the Nibi's Jinchuuriki. His mind had ascended to that of a murderer. I need you to tell me his whereabouts, he hold an arm that I wish to retrieve from him. And finally..."

His mind remembered the last man, it would be Ikuto Uchiha. A boy he was unfortunate enough to have met around Fuzen. He would want information about him due the circumstances that he attacked him before the village of Fuzen's attack had commenced. His role seemed to apprehend him, but for what it seemed, using this would be of great to understand the Uchiha's interest in him. However...

"The final is not on the list, but a man who lives at the western coast leading the closet border of Sunagakure no Sato. At the peek of the third mountain leading towards the Valley there's a man by the name of Bruce Lee. Send a message to him to meet me here, at Eien Machi for a secular reason. Tell him that a man by the name of Ade requests his audience, that I wish for him to move to this place of which I will make my home. Do this and send a message through bird carriage. You will not write in cursive by any means. Be sure to contact me within the next week, if not I'd be force to scratch you off as 'incomplete' which means you failed."

He lifted himself and towered before the men.

"Now go!"


----------



## Kei (Sep 27, 2014)

_
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
Sacrifice of the Phoenix​_

He remembered the first time he saw his sisters play with fire. He remembered how beautiful he thought it was. Rex remembered trying to play the same exact way but ended up getting burnt. He remembered his sisters had laughed but not before they had gave him a firm lecture. Rena through her tears telling him how dangerous it was, and Ruka bandaging his wounds gently as possible.  They made him promise that he would never do something that dangerous ever again.

However it seemed as though he was playing with fire again?.Sorry Ruka?Rena?Zo, but there was no type of bandage that could heal the wounds he was self-inflicting. 

There was no amount of tears that could bring him back from what he had done or what he was going to do. It wasn?t like he didn?t want to live, there was no doubt in his head he wanted to see his daughters and sons grow up. He wanted to grow old next to his wife and be able to tell stories to his grandkids. There was so much he wanted to do, and yet, he wouldn?t be able to do a single damn thing.

He won?t see his daughters get there first boyfriend, or get the chance to threaten the poor souls lives. He wouldn?t be able to see his sons struggle with girls or tell sappy stories about how he met their mother. 

_Ah?This is sad?._​
Rex didn?t want to leave his family. He didn?t want to lose the life that he struggled so hard to obtain, but he had no other choice. No matter what he had to go through, pain, struggle, sadness, despair, or even death? If he could protect his family?.If he could protect the place they called home, maybe this wouldn?t be so hard.  

Maybe?.
_
Maybe?

He?ll see his kids again?.

He?ll see his wife?

He?ll see his family?.._​
He?ll see them all smiling at him and laughing. They?ll greet him with open arms and tell him how much of an idiot he was. 

_Ha?_​
*?REX! PLEASE STOP! STOP!? *Zo called out to the standing figure, the wings began to spread and the pool of blood underneath him began to move. It was hot?Too hot to even get close to him. Zo screamed out Rex name, but she only got silence as a response.  

He turned to her, and for a minute her whole world shattered. She was going to see him die tonight and she knew deep down inside. He had made his choice and he wasn?t going back. Zo looked into his red eyes and for a minute, she could tell that he was scared. Rex was scared?.And it was all her fault! It was all her fault and there was nothing she could do about it but cry and hold her head down in shame. 

_Zo?Please don?t cry?.​_
That was what he wanted to say. 

_Don?t cry?.Be strong?.For me, the family, and the village. There is a reason why you were chosen. So don?t cry now._​
He turned to Osamu and his wings spread out. They were huge and majestic, a brilliant shade of red that was the same colors as his eyes.

_Ruka and Rena, take care?.I love you guys, I really had the best sisters in the world didn?t I? 
_​Rex took a step back as he prepared himself for launch?

_Ah?._​
And with a kick of his feet, he launched himself like a bullet on fire straight at Osamu..

_I really don?t want to die?. _​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 28, 2014)

*Lin Houki*

_Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 39_

---










​
She waited until Ren and Kyōdō were both gone before she came out of hiding. The decapitated head of Tando rolled around on the floor, pushed by the dry winds of Fuzen, before melting into a pool of red. The crimson congealed, before rising from it's spot and taking a roughly humanoid shape. The gleam of the blood dulled off and the viscousness hardened, the details of a face, then curves and then finally the nails and hair materialising upon the surface. 

"Looks like grandpa got senile in his own age," she smiled, giving a lazy stretch in her new form. "I'm surprised that the shōten clone actually worked. Even if it _was_ an 80% one."

The exiled heiress turned to a corner of the ruins; at one of the buildings Tando had destroyed with his bakuton. "So, what did you think?" she asked, buttoning her robe's cape back onto her shoulder.

A silhouette came from the shadows of one of the pillars, its slim shape leaning on the crumbling structure casually with its arms folded. He spoke with a soft, male voice. "Your brother was impressive, but..." he shook his head. "Something needs to be done about his retainer. That guy is a complete _monster_."

A dark grin slipped across Lin's porcelain features; it was the smile of someone confident about something. He'd seen it many times before - it was practically her default facial expression, except for her condescending gaze - but this time it looked particularly... venomous. Almost as if she was bitter about something. "Oh, there's no need to worry about _that_," she said. "We've infiltrated the clan now and I have some adequately skilled children amongst Renny's little group."

The silhouette simply gave a nod. "Besides me?" he asked, and Lin could almost feel an eyebrow being raised.

"I don't like to put all my eggs into one basket, you know. I'm a very cautious woman," she gave a smile and another shrug, taking a step forward. "You'll meet him soon enough though, I think. Certainly within the upcoming months."

The man gave a sigh. "Do we really have to do this to Ren?" he asked. 

"Oh, yes," Lin nodded, somewhat enthusiastically. "It's very much necessary if he's to actually make some real progress. And, besides that, I think it'll be an interesting experience watching us shatter Renny, don't you think?"

A silence followed. "Perhaps," came the quiet, tentative response.

The Houki gave a laugh. It was a warm, melodious sound; completely betraying the cold, callous words she'd just spoken moments before. "Excellent. Then let's get out of here. We have plans to make."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 28, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

_Invasion of Fuzengakure, Chapter 40_

---​
The boat trip back to Konoha had been uneventful and the river waters were tranquil and peaceful - almost as if there wasn't a full scale invasion a few hundred miles away. The various servants of the Houki clan worked around the boat feverishly, asking Ren if he wanted anything to eat, drink while the medics worked on patching up his injuries. Lin was kept trapped inside a four point barrier kept sustained by four jōnins from the Houki clan while another pair worked on keeping the boat cloaked with a coat of genjutsu. Kyōdō, meanwhile, kept guard right beside the barrier. For her part, despite the situation she was in, Lin seemed unusually... calm and unperturbed by the whole ordeal. It made Ren feel a bit uneasy, but he abstained from commenting on it; he was far too tired, and chalked it up to one of her mind games. 

When they returned to native territory, about an hour later, there were already a line of automobiles waiting to pick them up from the docks; newly purchased Murades for the purpose of quick transportation for the clan between villages and towns in the Land of Fire. There was a little bit of hassle about Lin, keeping her trapped inside the cage, but the whole thing went very smoothly and soon enough they were headed back to the village and the clan compound.

The journey was just as boring as the boat ride, if not even worse. It was the same, distilled silence, but without the view to distract from it. In fact, the most interesting thing the young Houki saw the entire journey was this one kid screaming "the mafia are coming!" after seeing the line of dark cars driving through the streets of the village. And every so often, the chauffeur would ask Ren if he was "alright", to which he would reply with a poignant "yes".

---​
His father's chamber was the same as it had been before he left the compound to live alone, completely unchanged and the air stagnant and suffocating. The same row of spears hung off the walls, immaculately polished and shined; the same clan symbol etched into the walls, with not a single speck of dust escaping into the carving. Raigaa Houki sat the other side of the room, dressed in a dark blue robe, his eyes peering icly at Lin. 



"So it is true," he raised an eyebrow, finally breaking the silence. "I was surprised when I was told by one of my vassals that you were found and captured in Fuzengakure. Surprisingly slack of you." 

"Me too, actually. I wasn't expecting to be found or captured in Fuzen, either. It's a terribly inconvenient, actually," replied Lin.

Raigaa ignored the attempts at phatics. "And that brings us to a rather important question on my mind. What were you doing in Fuzen? I've been told you entered there by posing as a member of Iwagakure's military."

"I felt like doing a bit of roleplaying," she smiled. "Wanted to see my little brother, too."

"I have no interest in listening to your *bullshit*, Lin," the clan head spat, his tone rising. "God damn tell me what I want to know, or I'l--"

"You'll what? Exile me again?" she gave a hollow laugh. "_Please_. You dragged me back here for nothing. Did you really think I'd just tell you everything I know, pop Hana out of her coma and just be fine with all that? You can hack my mind all you want, too, but I've had some very capable sensitives set up barriers around my psyche."

"I see," Raigaa's gaze hardened, though showed a hint of a smile. "So whichever group you're with now has sensitives and connections with Iwa. Masaru," he said, looking to a nearby Houki stood guard at the entrance, "contact Shōgō and ask him to look up recent transactions and meetings which have occurred in the White Strait. Then bring in a pair of sensitives."

Lin's smile receded somewhat. "When did the clan get so chummy with the Intelligence and Espionage Department?"

"I thought it might be beneficial to improve our relations for future dealings in case the clan ever needed to find information on areas outside of our sphere of influence. As it turns out, I was right."

"I doubt any of the sensitives the clan has to offer are good enough to get past the walls set up around my mind," she retorted. 

"I'll carve your skull open with my own hands, if I have to, you fool."


----------



## Kenju (Sep 28, 2014)

[Anti-Carnage Code - Salvaging The Pieces ]
-Fuzen Invasion Arc  (Act 1 START)-


An explosion and the sound of meat being pounded resounded the air, followed by a bloody body flipping through the sky. His limbs swung around lifelessly like a doll had been thrown but with how much life he had left, he might aswell had been one himself. The world continued to spin within his hazy and blurred vision that could no correctly process what was happening. All he knew was that he had been easily taken out of the battle all too easily.

In that firey world that had consumed just about every inch of the village, he continued to see bits and pieces of the chaos that was overflooding his home. Even in his rotating and half-conscious mindset, resent and pain filled his heart like a balloon ready to burst.

He passed over collapsed buildings, before finally heading towards a large structure that was still somehow in most of it's pieces. His body stopped moving,

not from splattering and crashing full speed into the building, but because he had been caught. Caught in the grasp of a hooded figure whose image he could not make out. All he knew was that this person had saved him from a gruesome death despite him already being neck deep in the land of the dead already.  

It made no real sense, but the blood covered shinobi knew that under this night sky, another ally would still continue to fight for what was left of this village. Somehow, someway, he raised his battered and mangled hand even with a completely twisted and broken arm.

He no longer had the strength left to speak and even if he did, his lungs were obliterated to the literal sense. So without a single word, he hopped that this person would understand what his mouth would not translate,

When that message had finally been delivered, what life that was left of him had faded away,

--------

She pulled back the purple hood and revealed the green hair that was tied into a neat pony tail. In her arm laid the deceased Fuzengakure shinobi who had given his life in order to become the shield to stand against this hell that had befallen his village. 

She did not not know his name nor his background but even if he had already been dead, she would not allow such a horrible scene of his blood and guts spreading against the building wall be seen. There was far too much atrocities as is, so with what she could do, she managed to save one life, even for a few seconds.

Her now fully healed hand grasped tightly onto the warrior's own, giving acceptance to the bond that had been forged and the message received without sound nor letters. Gently, she laid his cold figure on top of the large structure as if she were laying a child to sleep. With a calm and regulated expression on her face, she turned away from that corpse and stood from the knelt position.

Below and around her was a battlefield that was sending a mass of innocent souls in front of Hades' door by the second. She was not a shinobi that belonged to this village, nor was she apart of the offense force either. But she had a duty to herself in order to do what was right for the sake of justice and honor. 

As the sounds and cries of many people begging for help, reached her ears, she put a fist to her heart and spoke the unspoken message received from fallen warrior behind her

"I understood it clearly, your feelings, 'Please, protect this village with everything you have,' right?"

That girl, took immediate action,

"Then I, Riokou of Silent Honors, will fully take on every last bit of those cherished emotions!"​​


----------



## Olivia (Sep 28, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Invasion

My mind went into a blur as all I could feel had been the warm liquid spill down my forehead, and my body crumble under its own weight. I was in disbelief at my situation as I had been counterattacked despite knowing how this mans jutsu worked. We thought we could counter it, but instead he still got the best of us. As my eyes drifted closer and closer together all I could mutter was the first syllable in Raiken's name before ultimately passing out.

As my mind drifted off to dreams the battle raged around the village. With a swift and quick punch to the face Raiken launched the pretty boy through several buildings. As lightning swarmed his body his reflexes and motions became faster than most humans could imagine, faster than the carrot top had been anticipating. Pushing himself off the roof top, Raiken charged to the thrown Loki's possition.

Raising his head from the rubble, Loki could preceive the lightning bolt charging right at him, and as Raiken's second fist came crashing down he was able to move away just in time. However with a smile Raiken threw his right hand into a backwards arch behind his own body, hitting the Loki who was prepared to attack the unsuspecting Raiken's back. Instead down six stories Loki crashed to the floor. 

The ground under Raiken crumbled as electricity swirled around his body, and slowly floating for just an instant chakra bubbled inside the built man. Twisting his head he faced it parralel towards the ground as he allowed a large burst of electricity to release from his mouth, upon impact completely destroying the foundation of the very building he had been in.

Loki's body was now laying on the ground bloodied. It was obvious that Raiken's movements were now too fast for Loki's calculations to teleport, especially in the state his body was now in. Raiken came crashing down to the ground where Loki was lying, and brought down a feirce swing with a fist full of emotion over, and over, and over again. Blood splattered as Loki's screams eventually became faint, and then they became totally silent. 

Looking at the mangled mess in front of him, there was no way this man could still be alive. With a heavy sigh Raiken turned away with only one thing in mind: Retrieving Kirisaki's body. It was true that all this work that he has done up until now was a waste, all these months of effort only to be thwarted by this Iwagakure scum! But he also knew that Frejya was still on the loose, and she would obviously want Kirisaki's body, and there was no way he would let her or DIVERGENT get their hands on it.

The blonde man approached her still body and placed an arm under her neck and knees, now racing outside of the village. Expending a little extra chakra, using the lightning element and the shunshin jutsu, he sped throughout the surrounding battles avoiding any and all conflicts he encountered. The one goal was to know get to their hideout, that should have been the only thing the entire time. Finally stepping onto the villages gate, he knew he was in the clear.

Raiken ran and ran for who knows how long, just trying to achieve his single objective. However it became apparent that he was bothered by the senbon in the girls brain. If it were a stranger he wouldn't care, but this was the person they'd been searching for, for what seems to be an eternity. It'd be disrespectful to leave it in her. Stopping for a quick break he laid the girl down on the rocky ground and pulled the senbon out from her forehead. 

How had things gotten like this? It was just supposed to be a fun little festival where he would watch Edie as the original unmarked. But then it turns out that Kirisaki is the real one, and then they run into Frejya of all people, and then Iwagakure invades Fuzengakure, and then...No, there was no point in sulking about it now, it was all in the past and there was nothing that could change that. Looking back at Kirisaki he decided it would be best to wipe the blood from her face. Taking his hand he wiped away the trickle going down her cheek all the way to her forehead, to when he saw...

The wound was gone. How? How did this make any sense? She should be dead, a blow to the brain like that should kill anyone, themselves included. It was then that Raiken decided to check for a pulse. It's not like he was lacking in medical knowledge to check on it earlier, but the urgency of the situation and the blow to the brain summed reasonable reasoning that she would be one-hundred percent dead. But alas her pulse was still going as if everything were normal. 

Then to complete his surprise he felt her body jolt slightly. He backed up as he watched her eyes drift open and blink rapidly, as she brought her hand to her forehead as if she had a headache. Her eyes seemed unfocused but at the very least able to see. A mixed bag of emotions swirled throughout Raiken, relief, confusion, resentment, and more as this revelation came to light. The girl sat her torso up, taking a quick look at her surroundings. 

"...Raiken where are we? The last thing I remember is fighting that guy, and then..."

The girl muttered. Raiken was still heavily confused by the situation. A blow to the brain was final, even for them. If that were the case what made her different? Was because she was unmarked? Would it really make their regenerative powers that different? Or maybe the senbon didn't penetrate that deeply, enough to not damage the brain where the pain made Kirisaki pass out. Whatever the case was Raiken knelt beside her, reached his arm across her back and held her close as he admitted:

"Don't worry about that, you're safe now."​


----------



## Laix (Sep 28, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Misadventures of a Certain Heiress_
*PART 4*
___________________________​ To her surprise the charming Ikuto pulled his hand away, shaking his  head slightly. She found it hard anyone male or female could resist the  chance to visit the most luxurious and envious house in the land,  making his declining of the offer all the more unbelievable.

"Sorry. Can't right now, maybe next time."

_"Maybe next time?" _Who  said there was going to be a next time after this? Even if he had the  looks of Priapus and the charm of a salesman, she wasn't going to dare  associate herself with a boy who would just blow her off like that. When  Edie Nakano compels you to do something or go somewhere, there's no saying no.

Ikuto  pulled a letter from his pouch, branded with the official seal of the  Uchiha. That's when Edie remembered they were actually supposed to be on  a mission. Truth be told, she was only put on it because Alisa  mentioned something like it working in your favor to do  "extra-curricular work" when it comes to the Chūnin Exam committee,  featuring her father, choosing who gets promoted and who doesn't. 

"Alright, hear me out Sano, Edie."

With  folded arms and a roll of her eyes, she turned her nose up at a boy now  demoted to peasant. He began to explain the mission which was a  delivery mission involving delivering Ikuto, or so he said. That was  when she completely shut off and began looking out the window, watching  with a mischievous smirk on her face as more and more Aburame began to  swarm over the dead bodies of their insect kin. 

It wasn't until she could feel his ebony black pupils piercing her skin that she glanced over at the Uchiha.

"The  card explained your role as well," He added. "Were you perhaps handed  something? An emblem of sorts that designated you as a member of the  Church of Valkyries?"

How did he know about that? The Church of  Valkyrie was just a nickname for something that doesn't quite have a  name. Her family has worshiped the Valkyrie (or Valkyria) for hundreds of years; a  woman said to have lived before the time of Kaguya and the creator of  the great tree. Edie's always dismissed it as a myth however. With  exactly four statues and a dozen ornaments decorating her home in  tribute to the Valkyrie, it's hard not to be influenced somewhat by the  religion even if she doesn't actively follow it. That's why she often references the Valkyries in her speech and wears a blue butterfly, a symbolic item of the religion and a personal gift from her mother. She never quite understood its value or meaning however with the exception of the sentimental value it has being a present from her dearly departed mom.

Regardless, it shouldn't have been so much of a surprise to Edie. It wasn't like it was a top-secret thing. Pointing at her hair, she tilted her head slightly as she uttered "_This._" with a nonchalant tone.

"Your hair pin. You'll be our green card. As you very well know, your father is a big influence to the Uchiha Clan. Your pin resembles what it seems to be some sort of code that binds this agreement. Something about Valkyries? I'm not entirely sure. But you'll be our easy access. Meaning, without you we wouldn't be able to get pass even the front door."

She let out a sigh after hearing his plan. Yet again the influence of her father was overshadowing the girl herself. Was she really just going to be a pretty face getting them through places because of Natsu? Edie was much more than that and had _achieved_ more than that. She could fight, defend, assist, anything they needed. A medical ninja and a young woman in possession of herculean strength.

After Ikuto explained Sano's role (which Edie again tuned out of), he sat back down on the chair, placing his arms on the spine and resting his right leg above the other ever so casually. Just as she had demoted him to peasant, he plays the cool hunk card and makes her heart skip a beat or two.

"Any questions?"

Adjusting herself, Edie cleared her throat before speaking.

"Three, actually."

She looked over at Sano and sneered.

"Firstly, do we have to take him along? He's really annoying. If he comes I'm gonna need a bigger bottle of bug spray because he's the hardest bug I've ever had to get rid of..."

Slight sarcasm aside, she looked back at Ikuto and twisted her sneer to a much more serious look.

"Secondly, do you really think I'm like just some pretty face who is going to get you through places? My beauty is one thing but that's not all I'm capable of." Raising her fist, she gave her right bicep at slap and smirked. "I'll knock any of you into next week with just a single hit, got it?"

With that out of the way, there was just one last question.

"And lastly: You may be... Better looking than some of the peasants I've seen around but don't go thinking you're anything but. Your Uchiha blood only puts you like two levels above the rest and about twenty-six above Sano."
​


----------



## Chronos (Sep 28, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Konohagakure*

Hands crossed as he witnessed the young Aburame simply make one his odd remarks about having a golden Sharingan. His eyes narrowed at the expression, it felt almost as an insult, but he simply trashed it aside a menial comment. 

Turning towards the blonde Nakana heiress her questions consisted of first an explanation of if the Aburame had to join them. Was she not hearing anything he said? He was sure to say everything the paper held. Did he miss any details? Of course he didn't, she just probably dozed off. He lifted his sight and said one more. 

"Yeah, he's coming with us. His ability with the insects is essential to go through Eien Machi. His eyes could be everywhere at once without much problem." 

Second, wasn't a question buy a remark. Something he heard many times before. Something about incapable and being able to trans him without much of a flick of nail. If anything Ikuto didn't fear the chance of fighting anyone, but this matters didn't hold any relevance. 

"Did I ever say you were just a pretty face? I don't care what your exploits or your background is, neither do I care how prestigious you are or whom you represent. I don't care if you're Genin, Chuunin, Joinin or even the Kage herself, your purpose right now is to represent your father, and you have the liberty to accept or deny. Just be wary that once you come back to your daddy with your tail between your legs because you were unable to to meet what your quota demanded of you, don't blame me. I'm sure Natsu Nakano enjoys having his name tarnished." 

And lastly, she mentioned something about his clan. Something that boiled him with great intent, something that he couldn't fathom was people bias over the clan. He didn't ever underestimate any man or woman whom stood before him. But he didn't easily believe he could be beaten. There were members within his very clan that could smudge any's perception of their power. Living up to Madara, Obito, Sasuke and most than likely Indra himself. 

"You got a nice mouth." 

He said sarcastically. 

"Say, how about we play a small game called shut up and prove it? Like I mentioned, I never mentioned anything about you being anything less than what you think you are. The card mentioned your role, a green card. I'm sure you can probably beat the living shit out of me and Bugs-Me-To-Hell. Just like I'm cargo, and just like he's escort. If we look at it, I'm the one with the short end of the stick here, princess. So please, mention my clan again like that, and I'll get angry, mkay?" 

Plastered on his mien, the very same smirk plastered when they first met. If something was Ikuto renown for was his behavior after getting angry. The hasn't even yet activated his Sharingan, and he almost doubt he could. Most of the members of the family were most fortunate when it came to this, they reached the age of 13 or 12 and could already summon Sharingan's with two tomoe's already swirling. The fact was that this made him feel inferior. And that warning felt mostly like a jibe on her part. The daggers that was his stare, certainly this wasn't a game, but Ikuto wasn't to let her know he was worried.

"Eien Machi is famous now for having a few spectating shinobi in the shadows. So, Miss Nakano, you'll be taking the front, we'll follow behind. Shouldn't be a problem for a woman of your caliber, now shouldn't it?"


----------



## Laix (Sep 28, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
THE INVASION OF FUZENGAKURE
*PART 3*​ 


______________________________
He was so _thankful_. Never in his life had he been so thankful to whatever could be out there watching over him. As he clutched the girl tight in his arms, he wondered just what sort of miracle was responsible. The emotions that bound him and the Unmarked Kirisaki Shinkō were so fresh and raw, developed in a mere few hours after meeting. 

This was the result of hope.

Imagine everyday just hoping you'll find the key that unlocks the door to freedom; the key of prophecy to bring about a fresh start to four kids done wrong by life. Months, _years_ of just wishing and wishing upon every star that shot by all culminated into the girl buried into his chest at this very moment. 

So when he thought even for just a second that she was gone, it was like his world came crashing down and the dreams of four were now worthless. The bond between the Unmarked and himself had been created long before they met. She was the "lucky" one as they would say, the one overlooked by DIVERGENT and the one with enough power to bring about an end to it all. They were the ones found as children by DIVERGENT, turned into lab rats and made to forget it all. Not only were they envious of the life the Unmarked got to live but they were desperate to find her. 

Holding on to Kirisaki now felt like he'd finally found her and he wasn't going to let go. Even if they'd just met, he felt something there that was... _different_. It was warm, it was bright, it was intense like a flame. It had the power to bring about an aura of emotions should any harm come to her.

This was why he would _never_ let go.

Pulling away for a moment, their eyes locked for a moment with Raiken's head shaking ever so slightly. He was in disbelief at the second chance that had been granted to them in giving Kirisaki new life. Perhaps the senbon hadn't quite penetrated the brain far enough, or maybe the Yamanaka's theory was true and the Unmarked is worth even more than they thought.

"Come..."

Raiken raised up from the ground, gently pulling Kirisaki up with a clasped hand. Now she was safe, they had to keep moving. They were both exhausted after that fight and it would more than likely do them a world of good to find an inn to rest in. It was best to head for one deep within the country so it was not affected by the ongoing terror in Fuzengakure.

"... We should keep moving. You're tired, I'm tired. We need rest before I take you home."

She nodded in agreement before taking the first step forward. Still dizzy from the strong head trauma, Kirisaki was wobbly on her feet and almost collapsed were it not for Raiken's arm saving her.

"Hey, can you walk? Don't overdo it."

"I'm fine," Was replied with a weak smile. "Honestly, I'm fine. Thank you."

Despite her reassurance, Raiken still took care to remain close to her while they walked in case she took another tumble. They continued on, walking away from the screams of terror and billowing smoke emitting from the Village of Thieves. The further they walked the further they got from reality. Right now, Raiken's mind was focused solely on Kirisaki and the future surrounding her. He was so fixated it was almost an _obsession_. 

Around thirty minutes later they finally arrived at a small, obscure inn hidden amongst a nativity of trees. Judging by the large stone waterfall behind the inn and the natural spring water flowing through it, he guessed they may be near Ishigakure and otherwise safe. They would stay at this inn tonight, rest up and restore their chakra before making the final leap to Sunagakure.

They entered the inn where Raiken immediately walked up to the reception. The place seemed very small and quaint, with two hallways parallel to each other from the reception. One led to the restaurant/bar and stairs for the rooms while the other led to the hot springs. Although it was hard to tell from the reception alone, the place appeared to be rather empty. It came as no surprise given its discrete location.

He booked a room for the two with separate beds, costing a reasonable amount. It took the last of his money however and left him broke until they reached Sunagakure. This was no problem however as hot springs, the bed and food was all included.

Once that was done, he turned back to Kirisaki and yawned, stretching out his muscular arms before resting scratching the back of his head. They were both still wearing dirtied, blood-stained kimonos and could really do with a change of clothes. 

"Is this okay then? I'm kind of tired and need to get out of these clothes so I think I'm gonna head to the springs first. They're uh..." His cheeks suddenly began to glow a flustered pink, almost uncharacteristic for the alpha male. 

"... Mixed."​


----------



## Hollow (Sep 28, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Phoenix Festival - Invasion



Yuuko had been pretty sure only her ribs had been bruised but when she woke up, after falling asleep on Hatori?s back, her head hurt like hell. She also had no idea where he had dropped her. It was a large white room, so bright that Yuuko had to cover her eyes if she wanted to keep them open. Apparently, she had been sleeping between two blankets that barely did anything for her personal comfort. But she could feel bandages wrapped around her upper body and, even if her entire body felt sore, she could breathe normally again. 

Carefully, the girl sat up to fully take in her surroundings. She wasn?t in a hospital like she had half expected, but the environment gave off the same vibe. A shelter for the wounded. There were various other people laying around, some sleeping but most of them quietly sobbing into their hands. What looked like three nurses stood in the far corner, whispering to each other about something Yuuko couldn?t quite hear. Her Yukata lay to her left, neatly folded, the goldfish and the mask on top of it. 

?Hatori?? Yuuko called, looking around the room for a boy with blue eyes and his owl. But he was nowhere to be seen. ?Hatori!? She called a little louder, hoping he was just in another room or something. But the only answer she got was one of the nurses motioning at her to be a little quiet and wait for her to come. Nodding her head, the girl obeyed, pursing her lips as her body trembled from head to toe. She wasn?t crying or sobbing like some of the other people in the room but Yuuko had to admit the whole situation was getting to her. The atmosphere was cold and depressing, the smell of antiseptics made her sick to the point she wanted to cover her nose with something. Except everything had the same smell. And the sobbing?

?Are you alright, honey?? An old voice called from above. Yuuko watched as the nurse crouched down to her level and placed a steady, large hand on the genin?s shoulder. ?Take deep breaths.? The woman was large and probably in her fifties with graying brown hair and crow feet at the corners of her eyes. Her hand was heavy on the girl?s shoulder, hard and probably filled with calluses from years of working without proper care. 

?Where am I?? Yuuko asked. The nurse kindly explained she was still in Fuzengakure, in one of the shelters provided after the Invasion had occurred. Hatori had dropped her here but left shortly afterwards, the nurse didn?t know where. ?Don?t worry dearie, he looked okay, he?ll probably come back to get you-?

?He won?t,? the girl cut her off a bit rudely so she smiled a little before explaining. ?He needs to deal with other things first..? Yes, Yuuko remembered the information about Hatori?s sacrifice during the next Winter Solstice. Would she get to see him before it happened? The months will pass in the blink of an eye and she?ll need to keep her ears wide open if she wants to hear of him again. But is it wise to search for the information? Is it actually something Yuuko wants to get herself into? Maybe?maybe it was best to let it go. ?Am I okay to leave??

?Yes, you didn?t have anything too bad?your ribs were just cracked,? the nurse explained giving the girl?s body a clinical serious look. ?But wouldn?t you rather wait for your parents??

?No, I came here by myself,? she answered, getting her belongings. The nurse helped her to stand and after a couple of steps, nodded her approval. ?I?m sure there are more people who need the space,? This earned her a smile from the nurse which Yuuko gladly answered with one of her own. She thanked the nurse for her attention and quickly set for the exit of the shelter.​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 28, 2014)

Sano Aburame

Konoha
​
There he stood, on the precipice of greatness, before him stretch the woods of terror. They were famous throughout the world as being really super scary, with like, a thousand rogue ninja and the akatsuki and stuff. There Sano was, standing before this great threat? He stepped into the woods, before Edie and before Ikuto? A thousand ninja surrounded him! ?It?s a trap!? Edie and Ikuto were knocked out? ?No! My friends!? Before Sano could save them they were dragged away.  He was alone, surrounded by a thousand men? There was nothing he could do. 

?Sano..? A voice called to him from the heavens. ?Who are you?? Sano asked, ?I am your father? The Bug God.? Sano?s eyes widened as a man stood in the heaven?s he wore a cloak like beautiful and vibrant jade beetle shell, his eyes dark as the night and his body large and strong like the atlas beetle. ?Sano, you have the power within you to save your friends.? Sano shook his head as his father?s voice boomed across the land. ?No? I?m? it?s my first mission!? 

A light engulfed the young Aburame and bugs exploded from his body, ?Use the power I have given you Sano? defeat the enemy?? Sano collapsed to the ground, his bugs shining a brilliant gold. ?Yes father!? The bugs stormed through the woods. ?Oooooh!!!!? Sano leaped into the air, gathering all of his golden bugs and condensed them into a massive ball above his head. ?Bug Style: Bug Fusion!? The bugs morphed and formed into one massive beetle. ?Aburame Secret S-rank Mega Jutsu: Beetle of the bug god!? The beetle crashed into the ground, pushing a golden light out of its body and erasing the ninja from existence. 

Sano found his two friends and quickly woke them up from their slumber. ?Sano!? they both exclaimed. ?You?re so cool and awesome! We should be best friends forever and totally go swimming!? Sano?s eyes sparkled at their kind words. ?Really!?? The two nodded, ?Yeah!? Sano smiled his big dumb smile, and hugged both his new friends.----

Back in reality?

?Yeah?. It?s gonna be awesome?.? Sano smirked, sipping his tea while the other ninja talked.


----------



## XxTsukasa (Sep 28, 2014)

*Noine Kamui

Liquid Time - Secrets of the Zen'nou 
Golden Eyes - Part 1*











*2 Years Earlier*​
After returning to Konohagakure with the shinobi team who had gone out to search for her, Noine spent several weeks in the hospital. Though she was not physically injured from the fall, she remained unconscious for 16 days. Time and time again, the best medical ninja in the village visited her bedside, examining her and running tests, hoping to find out what was causing her unconsciousness. Little did they know that it was not a medical issue, but a psychological one, and that for 16 days, Noine was submerged in a dreamlike state.

?W?where am I?? Noine thought to herself, looking down at her hands as she clenched and unclenched her fingers. All around her was a world of vast darkness, a place where she had never been. The girl felt fear build up in her chest, wrapping and tightening around her heart as she began to panic. This black void?.this nothingness. This was the loneliness she had tried to hide all her life, and here she was sitting right in the middle of it.

Noine took a step forward, expecting there to be a solid surface in front of her, and then she fell. Plummeting through the darkness, the girl screamed and cried out, trying to find something to grab onto, but all that surrounded her was darkness. Images began to whirl around her; images of ghost-like animals, piercing golden eyes, burning buildings, women and children screaming, and finally the bloody face of a shinobi. As the last image faded, she shut her eyes, and shuddered as she felt her body collide with something. 

At first she thought that she was waking up from the dream, but as she opened her eyes, the only thing she could see was what appeared to be an abandoned village, the buildings dilapidated and burnt out. Getting to her feet, she began to walk toward the village, something compelling her to investigate it.

As she walked through the gates, she began to look around. All around her were infinity symbols, etched into the charred wood and stone that made up each building she walked by. It was eerie, something she had never experienced before. Continuing up the main road, Noine thought she could see a bright light far ahead of her, shining out through the entrance of what appeared to be an old temple. 

She approached the giant stone stairwell that lead to the entrance, and carefully began to walk up it. The steps were old, many of them giving way and turning to dust under her weight, however she continued to climb until she reached the entrance.​


----------



## XxTsukasa (Sep 28, 2014)

*Noine Kamui

Liquid Time - Secrets of the Zen'nou 
Golden Eyes - Part 2*​










Upon entering the temple, torches on the walls lit up all around her, revealing a large room full of intricately carved infinity symbols. In the center of the room stood a large stone tablet, and upon the tablet were other carvings. Noine examined the tablet, noticing what appeared to be different sets of eyes, all with different markings within the iris, and illustrations of shinobi fighting with what appeared to be animals linked to their bodies. 

In the very center of the tablet was a hand print, indented into the stone. Curious, Noine reached out and placed her hand on the tablet in the same spot where the print was. Suddenly, the world began to shake as vines whipped out from each side of the room, latching onto Noine and pulling her in all directions. She shrieked, the sounds echoing around the room, as the vines grew taut, restricting her movement.

Noine looked around, hoping to find some way to escape this trap, when suddenly a figure appeared in front of her. She recognized the figure as being the bloody face she had seen earlier when she had first arrived in this place, and stared at it intently. She watched as the figure reached out his hand, caressing her cheek, before placing his hands over her eyes. 

Noine stopped moving, paying close attention to what the figure was doing. She felt her eyes begin to burn, almost unbearably, as the figure began to speak, his voice booming around the room.

“My child……My beautiful, beautiful child…..you have done well to live this long with our blood in your veins. I sense loneliness and suffering in you, something that our people knew all too well many years ago.”

The figure sighed, moving closer to Noine and embracing her.

“My dear, you are of our clan. One of the last of the Zen’nou bloodline, keepers of the Beast Emulating Eye, the Jukeigan”

Noine gasped. “T…The Juk…Jukeigan? W..what are you talking about? I don’t have a…any such thing…”

The figure chuckled, vibrations travelling through the room.

“Of course you do, my child. You’ve always carried it inside you, but it was dormant until you fell from that cliff. Now I haven’t much time with you, so listen carefully,” The figure removed his hands from Noine’s face, and revealed a large mirror from within the stone tablet. 

Noine looked at herself in the mirror, and gasped as she saw how her eyes had changed. Instead of the usual green iris’, they had turned gold, there was a black pentagon shape surrounding her pupil.​


----------



## XxTsukasa (Sep 28, 2014)

*Noine Kamui

Liquid Time - Secrets of the Zen'nou 
Golden Eyes - Part 3*​










?Now then?the Jukeigan is a rare dojutsu, one that gives the user very precise chakra control, allowing them to shape their chakra into tangible objects or beings. With this ability it is possible to make weapons and other objects out of chakra, however the more common use is to create animals. The Zen?nou clan was once a nature-loving clan, one that supported the ecosystem of the land of fire and cherished the animals within. Thus, we often took to fighting alongside those animals whom we so loved.? The figure paused, a tear rolling down his bloody face, before continuing.

?With this dojutsu you will come to possess many unique abilities, however they will not come easy. You will need to train extensively to master them, and each stage of the dojutsu will take time to uncover. You may never go beyond the first stage which you currently possess.? 

The figure released the restraints holding the girl in place, and she settled to her knees on the floor. 

?I will give you this scroll, child. It contains the secrets of the Jukeigan, as well as many of our ancient Jutsu. You would do well to study it and learn each one, however many of them you will be unable to use until you have achieved other stages of the dojutsu. Take this scroll and keep it close in your heart.?

The figure retrieved the scroll from his torn and bloody robe, handing it to Noine.

?Now go, my child. Go out into the world and discover who you are. However, beware those who still have knowledge of the Jukeigan, for they will try to kill you. Live, and be free, and bring the glory of our clan back to us,?

The figure smiled as he finished speaking, touching Noine?s brow, before swiftly disappearing. Noine sat for a few moments, still trying to comprehend everything that had happened, before getting to her feet and leaving the temple. 

Noine walked back through the burnt out village, each step feeling heavier and heavier, as she headed toward the gate. As she reached the gate, she paused and looked back at the temple, and smiled for the first time in a long time. She always thought she was nothing, that she had no purpose in life, and now she knew that there was something special about her. She turned back, and as she passed through the gate, she woke up in the real world. 

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Medical Ninja surrounded her, many rushing through the doors into her room, as she opened her eyes. She gazed around the room and watched the shocked expressions register on each person?s face. 

?M?Miss Kamui?,? a female medical ninja spoke to her, pulling a hand mirror from the bedside table, ?D?did you know you had this ability?? 

Noine looked in the mirror, seeing the same gold irises she had seen in her dream, and she smiled once more. 

?I had no idea?.but it?s okay. It means I?m worth something now.?

Noine waved away the medical ninja surrounding her as she sat up, swinging her legs over the side of the bed. She still felt as she did before, but now there was a spark of hope in her heart that told her that she would not be lonely forever.

__________
TBC​


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2014)

*[Fuzen Invasion Arc]*

_*Servant of Death*​_*Pant**Pant*

Man, what is this? How did things get to this point? This guy is crazy, has he been holding back all along? during our fight at the forest of death or when he met with Sayaka and Master? The shivers running down my spine can?t lie, I am scared. Sayaka is unconscious in my arms, her life isn?t in danger anymore but the blood loss made her fall unconscious; to think that she would get so damn aroused. At first I thought that what attracted her from this boy was the power of the Tailed Beast but now I can see that there is more to him than just that. A lot more!

Amidst the chaos we caused, low ranked shinobi from Iwa and Fuzen lie motionless on the ground. Under the light of the full moon there he stands atop a mountain of rubble which is surrounded by the flames of despair brought by the fighting. As if he were loved by it, the light was being poured only over him imitating a stage where the main actor stands among the darkness illuminated by a strong light. He has that innocent and harmless smile, a peaceful aura surrounding him but his body is pretty much bathed in blood. In his hands, the absolute proof of his victory; the dark skinned girl?s head on his left and the beating heart of the blond guy in his right. It was so fast, I barely realized but until he slashed my chest trying to kill me.  

His green eyes look empty but have a certain spark to them, his henge hasn?t gone away despite how damaged his body is. When he looks at you is like watching in a mirror with your very soul being reflected but there is more to it....death. Everytime he fixes his gaze on you, you can see your death. At first I thought it was a genjutsu but he can?t build illusions at all. Sometimes a powerful killing intent can also cause those sort of hallucinations but, this is not the case. I can feel nothing from him. Fear, hate, anger, anxiety, nothing! He is standing there just looking at the moon but if he weren?t in front of me probably I wouldn?t be able to sense his presence. His steps make no sound, his smile is a reassuring one as if you had nothing to worry about. 

This guy...How can he do this? What has Konoha created? There?s no fucking way this is normal, no matter how much training you have gotten, there?s a limit to how much ability you can have at taking someone else?s life. It?s the first time I see someone capable of watching the God of Death as if they were a team. How do I know? I told you that his eyes are like mirrors of your soul and along yourself, the Shinigami is always behind as if making a deal with the person before me to take away my soul. 

"I am bo~red" as he crushes the organ in his right hand and then allows the head on his left to fall before crushing it with his foot.

You just killed the guys who were kicking your ass not long ago, in an instant, and you say you are bored? The speed, precision, the cold blood to know he won?t fail the decisive hit. He made it look so easy. I can tell it, he didn?t become stronger but something definitely happened. Is it his state of mind? Has he finally reached an amount of concentration enough to focus all of his power? Or did he change personalities? Is he so emotionally damaged that he has developed another personality that only shows up in these kind of situations? 

He is dangerous, too dangerous!! His body can resist great damage, his strength and speed aren?t bad at all and even worse, seems like the amount of chakra he needs to perform those _one hit one kill_ attacks is very low. Taking your enemies lives without entangling in a face to face battle but actually just waiting for an opening.Because that is all he needed, the smalllest distraction costed that girl from Iwa her head and the monster dude his heart. As I stare at him, I am full of cold sweat, he is glaring at me too. Did we make a mistake coming here? My plan was to fight it out with him and finally take the Uchiha with us but, if I don?t think of something, we are as good as dead.

"Akaya Uchiha...that is how you called me..."when I realized the guy was already next to me, talking to my ear, I barely was able to follow him with my eye."Lynx...that?s my name...I am the one...who protects Akaya."for a moment I opened my eyes like plates, then he really has split personality? But it was then that his words reached me again"Or should I say, that I am the real Akaya?"still smiling, without even looking at me, he walked away in the middle of the destruction until he disappeared. If I had kept fighting i probably would have won but my body didn?t answer, I was paralyzed.

That guy, as if he could be the reason for everything else to perish, left the strongest impression I have felt since I met with Master Akabane. He, without a doubt was dancing with the Shinigami. A being so dark that couldn?t be compared to any other. Is this what Master is going after? No, there?s no way he could know about this, right?

That guy was without a doubt....

The God of Death?s Servant.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 28, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Liquid Time - Mission Impossible IV



Edie?s motion sickness must be bad if she preferred to go to the mall on the backs of sweaty strangers rather than Yuuko?s fairly new bicycle. Or maybe girls get immune to the smell of working men as they get older? It really wasn?t something Yuuko could comment on. After all, Edie came from Konoha, maybe it was custom for girls to move around the village by being carried. That sounded pretty nice but the girl still preferred her bicycle to an uncomfortable piggy back ride from a civilian who?s not used to carrying people for so long. ?But you?re touching them?? She answered with a puzzled look on her face. 

?Well,? she said, grinning. ?Let?s go then, I?ll lead the way.? 

The ride was smooth on Yuuko?s side, riding a bicycle was easy when there wasn?t any wind or rain trying to push her the direction opposite of where she was going. Or lightning threatening to strike down from the sky at any second. Good days were good. And the girl had to admit it was funny looking behind her to see all three guys rushing to keep up with Edie and her stuff on their backs. Yuuko whistled to herself when they were already more than half way to the mall, the boys sure had quite the stamina levels. Of course, carrying someone as beautiful as Edie had to be great motivation for them. Safely away from their eyes Yuuko giggled, there would be rumors going around the entire village for years to come after this? 

Yuuko didn?t know any malls outside her beloved Kumogakure but the one they had was good enough for the simple girl. It went four floors high, with an underground level for shipment and grocery markets. The building itself had an oval shape to it, with a big void in its center that people could use to peek at other floors. The roof was made of glass so the light reached everywhere. People could enter the ground floor through the huge glass doors and automatically have access to a beautiful indoors garden. 

When they came to a stop in front of the building, Yuuko quickly locked her bicycle and waited for the boys to reach her with Edie. The one carrying the teen was panting and beads of sweat rolled down his temples. Nasty. Yuuko pretty much ignored them and waited for Edie to walk to her so she could lead her inside. ?You know, I don?t really understand how riding them is any better than riding my bike?? She commented with the older girl in good nature. ?Is it a Konoha thing??

?Anyway, welcome to our mall Edie!? Yuuko excitedly shouted when they walked inside. ?This is the first floor, it?s has a fun zone over there,? she pointed to a colorful closed area that was just a playground. ?Where parents can leave their kids and then there?s all these little stands selling various things, from necklaces to scarves to?? Yuuko pointed at a stand that was selling some weird shaped rocks. ?Rocks, I guess? There?s also a library to the end of the hall, but we need to get ourselves to the second floor.?

Taking Edie to the stairs, she continued her description of the mall. ?The second and third floor are the ones dedicated to fashion, d?cor and beauty, there?s even a gym on the second, along with a hairdresser and a  spa?but it?s the floor where the store you mentioned should be. The third floor is clothes and house items only. Then, the fourth floor is dedicated to food, some electronic stores and the movies,? Yuuko explained, pointing at the mentioned stuff as they went up. It was exciting to be there with a friend. 

?Do you see the store you need?? Yuuko asked, looking around once they reached the designed floor. ?Ah, that one, it?s Ch? Ch?s right? It?s over there,? she called out excitedly, running over to the entrance of the store.​


----------



## Vergil (Sep 28, 2014)

*Mion - The fall of Daigo part 1*

It was about two days trek to where the city was located, through a very dangerous forest. She'd never seen a person being eaten whole before but there was a first for everything. The beast was paralyzed and then killed; a couple of prayers later, some comforting words and the previously shaken newcomers  were on their way. It was an odd expedition. Due to their numbers they had to take their own supplies, so makeshift backpacks were issued with the more highly trained carrying the more than their share for those that were weaker. Naturally they wouldn't allow Mion to carry anything and she decided that perhaps this was one privilege that she would allow herself. They had a church there but it wasn't that of Jashin -  it made Mion cringe. The fact that they would acknowledge some....thing else as a God as unfathomable. Disrespectful. Infuriating.

Her blood boiled as she marched to the town. Converting was her main priority but she wanted to make them suffer the wrath of Jashin - at least in Hinowa they feared the Church in the forest but were reluctant to join; Daigo on the other hand turned their noses up at Jashin. There were some emissaries from Jashin that went there to set up a church but were run out of town. The head church decided not to press matters due to things that required more attention. More attention than heathens? 

She quelled the thoughts in her mind that made her wonder if she could do a better job than the Pope, after all she was chosen - she was....

Her eyes closed; everyone had a place in the world and right now her place was here. She would go insane in an office and simply socializing with the higher ups. What did she know about that? She would rather just threaten them with divine judgement than play politics, though she could see the merits of a sweet smile a sweeter words. What was the phrase, you catch more ants with honey? Or was it bees? Either way, she could probably use some work on her diplomacy.

No such thoughts now; there would be no reasoning with these people. It was going to be a smash and grab. Simply go in, beat them down - kill if necessary and burn down their church. She wasn't even discussing the argument of using the building for Jashin. It was unholy ground, to put a place of worship for His Magnificience there would be sacreligious. 

She turned to the troops, her fist balled up and in the air. When it dropped, they would emerge from the trees and the cleansing would begin.

It dropped and there was a crazed yell by all as the lunged forward in unison. Mion's gaze darkened as the screams of surprise a nd terror filled the air.

Sacrifices would be made.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 29, 2014)

*Kagami Rei*

She had made a full recovery and throughout his time in the hospital she had been thinking. She needed more power. There was no way that she was ever going to lose like that again. When she was in the frozen wastes with that dragon the only thought in her mind was that....she wasn't prepared. The outfit at Cho cho's was ok, but it wasn't fabulous. It wasn't eye catching - it was...ugh...functional.

She needed something. An all year round item that she could pack everywhere and it would wow people every time. EVERY TIME. That was the philosopher's stone of fashion. That ornament, or accessory that went with everything and wouldn't get old. 

She trudged through the stores. There were some nice things for sure, expensive but, she culd wear them...maybe twice and it'd be plastered all across the fashion blogs that Kagami had worn the same thing. She made that mistake when she was 12, she had a favorite dress. it was lavender and came with a jaunty little hat. She remembered that there was a look that one of the other socialite parents gave to her dad that she would never forget. The Daimyo didn't care but Kagami did; she had embarrassed her father by having a favorite dress.

It did pain her to throw away some of the clothes she had. She always made sure they had a good home and there were some fabulously dressed kids out there. Some went to auction - the dress that Kagami had worn at so and so's wedding. Her mom had impeccable taste. She missed her and her dad, as hard as he tried had all the fashion sense of an overcooked lobster.

It had been just her and her father for about 10 years now. Kagami hated the fact that her memory of her mom was fading. Something she could remember as bright as the sun, but sometimes there would be that conversation with her dad "Do you remember when your mom did this?" and the answer from Kagami would be a panicked and hesitant no, after which she would run up to her photo album and look at the pictures. She didn't want to forget her ever and she hated when she couldn't remember everything with 100% accuracy. She tried so hard to match her mom's style and elegance, but she couldn't  - one thing Kagami knew she didn't have was elegance. So instead she would create a style that would put her at the pinnacle of fashion. The queen. Something that would make her mother proud.

Finding that accessory was imperative and o far everything was coming up short. Most of the problem was that things like this could be copied, mimicked and bought. It would have to be something amazing; like the biggest diamond in the world, or something like that. fur skin was out of the question as there was too much environmental backlash over it. She did remember someone carrying a pet as an accessory.

She liked that idea, but not one of those pathetic shivering things. Snake would be cool but she knew shinobi had ninja jutsu things for that. Hidden snake hands or something. The inuzukas had the monopoly on dogs and there were all these summons. No - it couldn't be a summon. It'd have to be something that was strictly an accessory - not a fighting thing. Something awe inspiring, something...

something...

Kagami's eyes lit up and her grin reached her ears. 

"Oh. my. fucking. god." she said gleefully and raced out of the mall.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 29, 2014)

[Mastering the Code - Mother's Rules]
-Training(LT): Silent Lion's Roar (Act 1 START - END)-

Beside a small lake within the Mist village, stood Riokou of Silent Honors, after getting into a rather violent scuffle with the knight known as Veronika, Riokou took quite some time to heal her wounds, more particularly, her arm that had been severed off like butter.

Thanks to the cursed purple mist technique that she had control over, she was able to fully recover it in a few days. She examined her hand and her wrist as she stood by the small body of water that cast her reflection.

In this afternoon, she decided that after having done so badly against her previous foe, she surely needed to upgrade her abilities. Though, there was also the fact that she loved exploring the techniques developed by her mother for the sake of the Silent Honors faction.

So a sense of excitement creaked from under her lips while brimming a small smile.

Nearby her feet laid a small rock that just barely managed  to hit in the palm of her yellow hand. After taking a short look at it for awhile she leisurely tossed the piece of rock into the air. At the same time, she took the opportunity to form a single handseal, causing her fingertips to emit a purple glow.

When the rock return back to her height level, she caught it with her same hand that emitted a purple glow from her tips.

That single touch caused the light to fade away but caused another reaction, a formation of the Silent Honor's Emblem took shape on the rock. This was to establish the connection with a target and to activate the following jutsu,

After tossing the rock a few feet away onto the ground, Riokou concentrated chakra into her right and caused it to exploding in blaze of wild purple mist. This was the move she normally used to battle, S.H-A.F.T [Silent Honors - Armageddon's Fist Tyrant].

With all that bothersome preparation out of the way, the real training finally began,

After thinking back on her previous battles, a key reason for failures had to of been the lack of range that allowed her to get cornered so easily.

The answer for this simple solution was of course to gain a jutsu that allowed her to attack from a distance. After trudging through the booklet of techniques that her mother developed, Riokou had found what she was looking for.

"Lets give it a try,"

She focused on her chakra that followed within the wild purple mist and attempted to use a force of will to move it forward. Yet not even that small movement was possible. From the looks of it, the mist itself was far too wild to easily be controlled, so only more effort had to be put into the action. Riokou's temple let slide a single drop of sweat while she focused he intention even harder. She would send the feeling of ''pushing forward" into the mist.

Her efforts had made their, causing the mist to pulsated forward for only a few seconds. Yet that was enough to let the girl know that she was on the right path. Now she only had to put more effort into her attempt. All her focus went inside of the hazy purple mist and Riokou pushed her mind into it yet again and 'pushed' forward. This time was a bit more easier since she had just done it before however she would have to stabilize it. The blazing mist inched forward without returning to its usual position only a few seconds after.

Though the task seemed simple, Riokou felt as if her brain was turning into stone and trying to expand out of her skull. Yet she knew that even in that headache that she had to keep her focus on point. So she tried moving the mist from her hand and out into the space in front of her, but with only a few centimeters that managed to move, the flaming mist returned to it's natural state.

"Ah!"

Riokou felt a stabbing pain in the side of her had as if something had ricocheted back into her skull. After letting the pain subside, she returned to her concentrated state of mind and followed the same process as before. This time, she would try putting more force into moving the mist from her hand. She pushed forward, harder and harder with her mind but she was only granted an inch from before. With only that much muster, the same reaction was given and Riokou received another piercing headache.

"...New plan..."

Riokou puzzled and brainstormed for a way to make this far more efficient, after all, using this amount of mental power for a single move would be ridiculous. So used another way in order to push that mist out. Riokou brought attention to the chakra along her shoulder and forearms. With a simple force of will and intention, she sent the flow of chakra straight into her hand that was engulfed. This caused a chain reaction and that sent the purple mist into an explosive like state that knocked Riokou backwards and sent her rolling along the grass and into the lake.

Only a moment later did she burst from the water like in a fury of excitement,

"That's it Riokou! Almost there!" 

She spoke to her self in a supportive manner while climbing out of the lake in her drenched form. As if nothing special had occurred to her, Riokou returned back to her original position despite being soaked.

With a hand still surrounded in a purple mist, she opened her palm and faced it toward the nearby rock. Most likely, she had put too much chakra into the blast and so the result wasn't a pleasant one. Even so, her resolve stood firm and she prepared for the next trial.

Riokou once again brought her attention to the chakra within her arm. This time she focused on a smaller portion of it and directed it towards her hand. Like a pinball striking another, the mist split apart, sending the newly form mist forward and into hazy ball that shot forward. Though the first step was successful, the ball only managed to travel a few feet away from its target before fading away into nothing.

After witnessing that outcome, Riokou thought to herself yet again. How could she make sure the mist kept it's form. As it was now, it was only useful for being an annoyance to the vision.
......
.....
..........
The traveling mist still had Riokou's chakra connected to it, therefor, she should be about to do something with it.

Riokou prepared the previous sequence yet again and shot the ball of mist forward, this time, she kept a firm focus on the ball while keeping an image of it's perfect shape in mind, once that was done, the ball collided with the rock and sent it flying across the field.

Once she realized how far she sent it, Riokou scrambled and gave a short run towards it. After catching up and taking a look at it, her serious eyes narrowed at the state it was in. It was simply cracked, it was not that Riokou wanted it to be smashed to pieces, that was not the intent. Instead she had hopped the mist would remain and stay in contact with it's target, but it seems she still needed to do some work.

Riokou stood a few feet away from the rock and readied her aim once again. The ball of shot shot forth from her palm and struck it's target for the second time. Even so after checking out the rock once again, there were still no sign of the mist connecting with it

Riokou yet again, despite her throbbing heachache, laid a finger on her forehead and tried to come up with a resolution. She scanned around for possibilities while looking at the mist that was still attached to her hand. To help trigger some thought to her answer, Riokou toyed with the mist, using her intention to just barely move it around, but soon after returning to its original state.

It only took her a few seconds to come up with a theory that may or may not work.

Riokou stood before the rock as many times before, and just as those times, she readied her aim.

The blast of mist then shot forth,

Mostly likely, Riokou was keeping her focus too strong on the mist, so it did not allow it's natural abilities to come forth. With that in mind, she eased off her intent quite a bit just before it hit its target. This caused the rock to be sent flying backwards for the third time and landing far off.

This time however, Riokou did not need to run over and check, as from just the sight she had now, she had a clear view of the purple mist shrounded over the rock as if it was emitting it itself.

"Success!"

Riokou thought to herself with a nod and an embarrassing smile to add on to it. The jutsu had been completed, though there had been some trouble along the way, she managed to complete that technique that her mother herself developed. Speaking of of which, the girl turned her attention to the back of her pocket and removed a booklet that held the Silent Honors' emblem on it's cover,

As she opened it and took out a pen with a faint smile, she spoke these words,

"Mother always was terrible at giving names, so I'll rename another one myself,....lets see.....Silent Lion's Roar doesn't sound half bad,"​​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 29, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Outside Konoha Detainment Facility,  Konohagakure]​*​
[Doing Right Sometimes Means Doing Wrong II]​
-Prison Break-​
?Everything you?ve ever wanted is on the other side of fear.?
-George Addair~​
The young Zellous had a few questions, all of them were important in their own way, none more so than the reason as to why they were there. Running his left hand through his dark locks, which contrasted to Suzume's bright blonde, he makes his way over to the young and clueless Genin. Adjusting his long scarf, pressing it into the depths of his coat he looked down on the boy. His light, piercing eyes, seemed to cut into his soul, as if he was looking for any hint of darkness that Zell may be trying to hide. 

Scouring him for blood that may be on his conscious and quickly the Hound of Justice found himself wanting to turn from the taller man. Not only did he have Satoshi's blood staining his hands, a second possible death loomed in Fuzen that weighted heavy on the young Maverick. In that moment he wanted to turn away, however, he finds himself unable to move as his hand in pulled into a firm handshake with Diasuke. It was like nothing Zell could ever claim to have experienced before. It was like putting his hand into a vice, yet it didn't try to crush him. It only gently grasped his hand and gave a firm shake. One of acknowledgement a rare gesture the boy rarely had the benefit to take part in.

"To answer one of your questions." is stated, almost regally. Zell cuts his gaze back up to Daisuke as the man spoke and a curiosity is seen. The roots of his dark hair are a bright blonde that far contrasts the rest of the color. That deep voice snaps him too as the Sato introduced himself formally to Zellous. "My name is Sato, Daisuke. Heir to the Sato Clan in the land of Iron." pulling an arm across his chest he gives a short bow to the boy to punctuate just how well mannered he is. Standing his gaze cut to the Konoha Detainment facility. "As far as the why in the 'Why are we here' . We are here to gain access to that facility which if Kurihara, Gina is correct is a prison facility in which my dear sister is detained in. On charges that are ill to the crime." is stated.

Again, his speech was point on and very formal which to their left Tenshi seemed to be eating up, which brought a puzzled look across Zell's face. Was she really swooning at a time like this, when they were about to attack a Prison, not only that a _Top Secret_ Prison in the place that not one, but four present called home. An invasion of catastrophic possibilities with only cat burglar eye mask to conceal their identities?  It suddenly hit him, outside them being here. Was their any thought put into this? Was this thrown together on a whim Jericho had? Did he want them all to die? How did he get this Iron native to agree to help? Who was Gina and why was he asking himself so many questions when he knew nothing and it seemed that everyone else was in the same boat?  

"I can probably answer your question about the girl synchronize posing with shaggy." from behind Zell, Mizuirono the Dire Wolf slunk up from her napping place. Her dark lips curled with every word spoken as she stepped up between Daisuke and Zell. Her pointed ears twitched as she looked up. Zell's face said the words that seemed to get stuck in his throat, "No, I'm not a dog. I'm a wolf. Yes. I can speak, some Ninken can." is replied as she sat. Looking over to Akane as she swirled to a knee pulling her arms into a double pump. With no visible muscle like the mullet behind her, the pose looked kind of funny. 

"That is my sister, he name is Akane and to put it plainly, sorry I didn't catch your name,..", "Zellous Kazama", "Zell, she is about as bright as a mushroom tied up in a burlap sack. So she is impressionable." is explained. In what seemed like a heartbeat Akane was squatting next to her sister those dark red eyes cutting through the ring of the mask she wore. The annoyance was present as she pulled on Mizuirono's ear with her left hand, "Ah dun gun 'n' told you. No usin' dem werd dat Ah no understand. Lak imprsshenble." ["I've told you, Mizuirono. Don't use those big words I don't understand. Like 'Impressionable'.] the Swamp Girl states her face etched with a scowl that allowed one of her extra sharp fangs to poke over her lower lip. 

Now, some questions that may be present in a attentive person's mind is the following. One, Jericho called this girl a Hyuga. Two, this Hyuga had a Ninken. Three, isn't the Byakugan white? Yes, those were all questions that Zell could be asking about Akane, but at this moment the Hound of Justice was preoccupied with something else. Akane's loose fitting shirt and the fact he could see down it. Which, for once wasn't lost on Akane who happened to look up after head butting her sister for using a word she didn't know or had the ability to correctly enunciate in a million years. Standing she pulled at her shirt and looked down where Zell once had once gazed. "Wat so interestin' 'bout dem? Dey jus' dere. Cher haf dem too." [What do men find so interesting about them? They are just there and sometimes they get in the way. Hell she has them too.] is stated as she pointed to Tenshi.

But before either Zell or Tenshi could react Akane chest bumps up to the boy with a grin plastered to her face.  He jumped back out of fear, but this was not because he found the wild child frightening, it was do to the effects she was having on him. The usually insouciant youth brought his hands to his crotch and stood with his feet criss crossed with his back hunched over. The entire thing was awkward from the visual perspective and the auditory one as well,


"I need an adult. I need an adult. I NEED AN ADULT!!!"

This caused Akane to blink once, maybe twice. It clearly wasn't one of the possible responses that she was looking for. Zell was acting like a young child, which clearly wasn't the case since he smelled older. So the only conclusion that Akane could think of was that he .... She stood there with a blank expression across her face and not a thought running through her head, yes she was this dense at times.

Mizuirono cleared her throat cutting through the tension in the air, "We have three answers to young Zell's questions.  Does anyone here know why this Ryoko in jail, of course if I am to infer anything from Mr. Sato, when he spoke on his sister, I can probably assert that she is in on charges that are ill to the crime as well, or we'd not be here for her as well." 

Yep, Zell's initial thoughts on this wolf being the brains between the 'sisters' seemed to be spot on.~

On a distant building that had a face pointed toward the Detainment Facility. Emiko, Ryota's woman, was standing and observing the situation as it unfolded. Tasked to report on the event as afterwards her primary target was to see if Suzume was indeed alive and, if a opportunity presented itself take the girl. ~~


----------



## Laix (Sep 29, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Misadventures of a Certain Heiress_
*PART 5*
___________________________​ 
Edie was surprised to hear Ikuto respond with his own sharp-tongued remarks, claiming she would come running back to her Daddy with her "tail between her legs". She crossed her arms, took a step back and raised an eyebrow with a smirk of disbelief on her face. There was _no way _this boy was serious.

It was a strange way but Edie may have just learned not to judge a book by its cover.

"So please, mention my clan again like that and I'll get angry, mkay?"

_(Oh please!)_ She thought, rolling her eyes. _(What have I got to be scared with you? To think I actually thought you was handsome. Shame.)_ Ikuto really was someone way out of his depth. From the looks of it he didn't even have his sharingan activated. How was he supposed to take someone like her on? 

"Eien Machi is famous now for having a few spectating shinobi in the shadows," He continued, speaking what was mere irrelevance to the heiress. "So, Miss Nakano you'll be taking the front, we'll follow behind. Shouldn't be a problem for a woman of your caliber now, shouldn't it?"

Edie scoffed, adjusting her posture to a firm hand on her hip and another examining her nails.

"You really should work on how you flirt with women. If threatening to smack them around is your idea of being friendly then you have serious issues."

She picked at her nails, not even giving Ikuto the respect of eye contact. 

"How is a little boy who doesn't even have the sharingan active meant to lead a mission? Even though I really don't want to get involved it's probably best I take over..." 

Her eyes shifted over to Sano who appeared to be in his own world. 

"... Especially with luggage like _that_ to carry."

Turning on her heel, Edie did just as he suggested, taking the lead although she had absolutely no idea where to go. This was the first she'd heard of an 'Eien Machi'. There was probably going to be directions somewhere or someone she could ask. Before she walked out however, she had one final jab for the fragile porcelain Uchiha.

"Can't have another dead Uchiha, can we? They're probably still recovering after their ancestors got chopped up by an angsty teenager."

With a tormenting smile on her face, she glanced over her shoulder and finally gave Ikuto the eye contact he deserved.

"Try not to go off the rails, okay?"
​


----------



## Bringer (Sep 29, 2014)

*Ryu Reikon*

What did failure feel like? Failure... Was something the prince of the Reikon clan knew quite well. Well it's true failure never hindered Ryu, due to his detached nature, that didn't mean he didn't carry it in the back of his head. When he was younger, he was always put on a pedestal. Ryu Reikon, he who would inherit the throne. That was supposed to be his future, and yet after his parents passed away that future crumbled. His sister took the throne, but the real kicker to it all is... That she didn't want the throne. 

It's weird, not even Ryu wanted the throne. However despite that, it still slightly bothered Ryu. He grew up all his life believing he would be king, and while it is true that window had not yet closed, he felt that time may never come. What else purpose would he have in life, if not for the throne? He had many things, money, untapped power, and connections. But no purpose...

Like the many times Ryu's encountered failure, this one was no different. There Ryu stood on top of a mangled building of Fuzengakure, looking right at the train station that was in flames. He had come here with the resolve was clearing the train station to allow civilians to escape... But he was far too late.

The slaughter, the horrors, he didn't care one about them. For a moment, he would forget about his duty to Fuzengakure, he would forget about his duty to the Reikon clan. What mattered to him now... Was himself. It's not that he feared his safety, it was the fact that he was completely confused. 

_"I need to leave this village. Iwagakure can turn it to dust for all I care... I just need some time to think."_ He jumped from one damaged building to another, aiming to leave the village. He had more than enough money to go somewhere secluded and quiet. Ryu landed near a civilian, who's foot was trapped under rubble, screaming for someone to save her. With another leap Ryu continued onward. _"Sometime to myself would be nice. A week, a month, even a year."_ The dragon prince thought to himself as he made his way out of the village.


----------



## Kei (Sep 29, 2014)

_

Death of a Child
Zyana​_

There was always a need for someone like her, because the world was filled with corrupt and dirty people, and there were an equal amount of people filled with the thirst for revenge and their twisted since of justice. So the difference between a hired hand and a ninja was completely obvious if someone cared to look into it. A ninja was limited to what they could do because of ranking and other needlessly complicated crap. A hired hand wasn?t, they had no village, they had no rank, but the only thing they had was their kill count and success rate. That was the only thing that mattered to a hired hand.

There was no such thing as loyalty and there was no need for it. Only thing they should be loyal too was the money they made and themselves. 

So with that being the case, there was no need to team up or work together, especially with other hired hands.  The market for hired hands was a competitive field, but the pay was almost worth it. Although people always brought loyalty, as long as the money kept following, a hired hand can be someone?s best friend. 

?Testing connections?.Red Hawk here?.?​
?Blue Wolf here?.?​
?Black Viper here?? Zyana pressed down on her radio collar, though there were rare moments that hired hands would team up with each other. Zyana was a part of both possibilities, one as a student, not many took students up but the rare few took in others. The other was because another hired hand was on the opposite side and to guarantee success, it?s best to have another hired hand on the side. 

?Zyana make as much noise as possible. We want them to know we are here.?

?Understood?? 

Zyana walked took a deep breath as she walked up to the huge arch doorway. The house was beautiful with blue and golden tints, but as Zyana reached out to the door, she sighed, the door was the best part of the house.  She knocked on the door as she took a couple steps back, she reached into her pocket as she admired the outside. 

The garden was freshly manicured, everything was in order, from the flowers, to the bushes, and the grass didn?t have a single speck of brown. The house stood tall in the middle of it all, almost like its own little island in the middle of the city. 

There weren?t a lot of things in the island she lived on. There was one big house and that was owned by Dee?

_Dee?_​
Zyana mentally snapped at herself. Worthless things, horrible things, why was she remembering all of them now when she had a mission to do? The sound of the door unlocking jolted her out of her thoughts and when she looked up, she saw two guards dressed up in black suits. Black sunglasses framed there face, and neck radios.

The basics?.

Zyana wasted no time and jumped at the man on the left, in an almost smooth motion she took out a kunai and jabbed it deep within the side of the first body guard?s neck. And with the swift move of her free hand she threw a kunai in the second guard throat.

?Making it loud?.?​


----------



## Olivia (Sep 30, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Relaxation

His generosity had reached a peak which I had never seen a man do for someone. He booked us a room together, which came with hot springs and food, complementary of the hotel. I knew it was because he was taking me to his hideout, but to the lengths he was going to make sure I was comfortable was over the top, but well appreciated. Not that I wouldn't expect this of this man, for the day that I've know him for he has always seemingly had my best interests in mind, and always at least listened to my opinion. 

But there was the other side of him. With how bloodied his body had been it was clear he didn't go easy on that Iwagakure shinobi. Not that it was a problem, that guy was going to kill us if we didn't stop him. But judging from the blood stained on Raiken's skin and clothes and the way it is patterned on his body makes it clear that the mans death was not clean. For him to go to such lengths, it really made me wonder what happened. Ever since I woke up Raiken has been warmer than before, and dare I even say a little clingy, but what could incite these emotional changes?

I don't want to sound conceited, but the only common link between the two events would be myself. I know a blow to the brain is a dead end for most human beings, but I can survive with my head cut off as shown by my Mirror Battle, I doubt a blow to the brain will finish me. If that's the case then shouldn't he know that, considering he's the same like myself? Or maybe it was something else entirely, who knows for sure. All I know is that I'm happy that the both of us are in a safe environment for now.

"Is this okay then? I'm kind of tired and need to  get out of these clothes so I think I'm gonna head to the springs first.  They're uh... Mixed."

The man stated, unlike his usual self with red cheeks and a slightly flustered voice. I didn't even process the second half of the statement as the only thing I could obsess on was "Is this okay" part. Is this okay? Of course it is! You saved my life, got me out of a village that is being burned to the ground for who knows what, and am treating me to a comfy room with a hot springs and free meals. I would have to be the biggest Edie bitch in the world to even have the thought that this was any less than okay. With a smile I cheered him, admitting:

"Of course it's okay! It's the-"

I stopped mid sentence, when the rest of what he said finally clicked in my head. He gained a reaction much quicker than I did, retaliating "Are you sure you heard me correctly? It's mixed, meaning...that both genders can be in at the same time. I just thought..." I couldn't believe the confusion I had caused, nor the situation I now put us in. He stopped mid sentence almost not wanting to say why it'd be strange for us to be in there together, or that it was strange that I was apparently so readily okay with the concept. With the man being at a simple lost for words I decided to help remedy it to the best of my abilities and clear the air.

"Well you know what, how about I'll go to the room for now? Go enjoy the hot springs, you deserve it one hundred percent, especially after a day like today! I'll just get our room situated and then maybe get a bite to eat, yeah I can wait to go in the hot springs, it'd be weird if I went in there anyways, I mean we just met today and even though I feel like we've known each other for much longer it'd be weird if we saw that side of each other especially so soon, so since I'm not weird I'm going to go to the room and relax while you unwind, yeah..."

I took a deep breath after talking almost non-stop for what seemed like an eternity, and immediately turned on my heel. What was I even saying? Truth be told, I wanted to unwind in the hot springs as well, but as much as I wanted to join him, I equally didn't. This may be a bad time to think like this, but we had gotten so much closer in the past few hours, and seeing each others naked bodies could be the awkward divide that crushes this platonic relationship. Sure he might still keep me around because I'm the "unmarked" or whatever, but he won't be interested in me for who I am. Before I could completely walk away Raiken grabbed me by the shoulder and lightly turned me to face him.

"How about after we're both individually done with the hot springs we go to this cafe? I'll order in a special dessert. Oh and you can't get far without this, here's our room key."

He handed me a card key which read the numbers "404", which told me we were on the fourth floor, fourth room. Honestly I was a little happy that we had a room higher up, as we could get a better view of the surroundings. Not that rock, mountains, and trees are all that interesting, but looking at the sun rise from the windows would be nice. With a nod I accepted the key as we both smiled and turned from each other, him heading to the hot springs and myself to the stairs.

It's not like the walk up four floors was a large venture or anything, but I honestly wish there was an elevator like in the hotel that Thalia bought for me. Then again it's more necessary for a hotel of that size, as that one has fifty floors.  Finally reaching the fourth floor I walked down the hallway until I found the room titled 404. Taking out the card key I inserted it into the slot for when I heard a click. Turning the door handle I walked in to what surprised me.

Inside had a decent sized dining table, a large couch, a coffee table, a nightstand holding a lamp, and a cabinet with a standard television on top. Given everything free we got I assumed we were only getting the beds, but this was a lot more than I had anticipated. From the living room I noticed a door way which led to another large room. Inside had layed the two separated beds, a dresser, two chairs near a window, and two coffee tables. I turned to find a final door coming from the side of the bedroom.

This is what appeared to be the bathroom, which had white tiled floors, a glass shower, a white counter and two sinks, along with a mirror that stretched the length of the counter. My final review of the room: It wasn't overly fancy but it was more than enough for one nights stay. I rummaged around a little longer and stumbled into the closet of the bathroom, where inside there was a safe on the top shelf, with about ten empty hangers, with white bath robes on two others. I reached for the hanger and took the white robe to the bed. It looked nice and clean, unlike my kimono, but I didn't only want to get the robe dirty. I raced back into the bathroom and looked into the mirror.

Turning the faucet on I took an available towel, getting it wet I wiped any dirt and blood off of my face and then following my arms. Satisfied with my quick cleaning I undressed out of my kimono and hung it on a hanger in the bathroom closet. Walking back into bedroom, I contemplated taking off my undergarments, but decided against it because if I was going to be walking around in a robe it'd be best to be able to have something else on underneath in case anything happened. With that answer in mind I grabbed the white robe and threw it over my arms, tying the belt tightly so the robe wouldn't come lose. Adjusting the length I layed my back down on the bed, staring at the ceiling. 

Relax? That's right the hot springs! How long has it been, a half an hour. Well let's see, I had to walk up all those stairs, I checked out every inch of this room, and I washed myself off and got changed. So I'd assume like what, thirty minutes have passed by? I'm not expert but that sounds like a long time to be in a hot springs, because everyone knows you can't stay in for too long. I'm sure it's safe for me to go in. Making sure I put my card key into the robes pocket, I opened the door and left the room.

On the way down the stairs the thought came to me, what if he is still in there, for whatever reason. No it can't be a possibility, he's probably out and just looking around the hotel or taking a nice walk. We've been together for the entire day, I'm sure he isn't in a rush to be with me for the rest of the night. With a sigh of relief I walked to where the signs pointed me. Finally reaching a room with tiled floors, wooden benches, and wooden cabinets on both sides of the room lining the walls. A quick glance around almost all the cabinets were open, with all of them having the same monotonous brown background inside. With a sigh of relief I turned to the right and opened the only close cabinet on this side.

As I hoped, it was empty as well. It truly appeared as if I would be bathing alone tonight in the moonlight. I unwrapped the belt and took off the robe, placing it into the cabinet before me. Soon after taking off my undergarments I turned to the steamy waters. Stepping in slowly the water stung slightly, but soon I was able to put my whole foot in, and eventually my entire body. I walked around slowly as I had no destination in mind. From what I could tell while standing outside the water, this hot spring had been rather large, but I had no way of knowing how big because of how much my vision was being clogged. As I slowly paced trying to find a good place where I could sit, I ran into a rock solid surface. Instinctively, I apologized.

"Oww...I'm sorry."

"No it's fine, I should be th-"

The familiar voice said out loud. I didn't want to believe it to be true, but the way he cut his sentence off short, almost as if he recognized who he had been responding to, along with the fact that his voice sounded exactly as I remembered. My eyes adjusted to the darkness of the sky and a slight wind picked up carrying the intense fog away, which left no mistake in my mind. I was in shock with the situation myself, not foreseeing this at all. I was so confident that no one else had been in, but I didn't even bother to check the left closed cabinets to know if another person had been in here. I couldn't even bother to cover myself up, as I stood there in shock the only word that came to mind came stuttering out of my mouth.

"R-Raiken!" 
​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2014)

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~ Savor l PT.2 ~

Ai’s face felt so hot even still. She thought the shower would help her get her mind off if it all, but she couldn’t stop thinking about his words, and how they made her feel. Her heart danced in excitement and her stomach fluttered like there were butterflies in it. She wasn’t like her usual self now, she would usually carry herself very gracefully. But now she couldn’t help but feel very excited, and nervous at the same time. Her composure was gone, and it was replaced by this warm feeling that enveloped her entire body now. 

As Ai looked into her mirror which was a full body mirror. As she did she saw something she usually didn’t see a lot. It was her smile, and her rosy cheeks. She couldn’t remember the last time she smiled this brightly. Her cheeks almost started to hurt from being in this position for so long. It felt great to her, and she wished she could always feel this way. But she would probably be too embarrassed to act this way in front of Sōsetsu, even if she did he would probably just tease her like he always did. 

Whenever he would tease her he would comment about how cute it is when she pouts. Ever since she could remember Sōsetsu has loved to tease her. But she didn’t really mind it, she knew he was just doing it because he said she was cute when she got teased. As soon as she thought about that she felt her face again flush as she thought about him calling her cute. She didn’t know how she should react to it, she wanted to just smile, and hug Sōsetsu again, But she couldn’t let him know how she felt. If she was embarrassed now she couldn’t imagine what it would be like if he found out. 

“Does he know?”

As soon as the words escaped her lips she immediately shot her hands up to her face covering it as she realized that he might know she likes him. How would she ever face him if he knows that? Her hands were trembling in both excitement, and nervousness as she thought about what might happen, and how she could handle it. She usually had no problem being cool, and collected. But this isn’t her usual self she felt like there was a fire burning bright inside of her. And the more she thought about it the more. 

She needed to do something quick, she was already taking so long, and Sōsetsu would definitely be up to see if she was okay or not. She closed her eyes taking a very deep breathe, as soon as she opened her eyes she could see her door knob turning. Her nervousness intensified as the figure of Sōsetsu appeared through the door frame. His face had a very stern appearance to it, and Ai knew what that meant knowing him for so long. She quickly forgot about her nervousness, and started to devise a way to get out of the trouble she was sure to be in with Sōsetsu. 

“Don’t try it Ai..”

The man scolded her as he knew she would try to get herself out of this. There was no way he was going to fall for her tricks again. She was a sharp girl, but Sosetsu was always one step ahead of her. He always needed to be if he wanted to keep her out of trouble, and to keep her in line.  He usually didn’t have to scold Ai much as she was usually mature for her age, and was very responsible. But she had her moments, and now was one of them. As much as he wanted to go easy on her he knew he couldn’t. If he did then Ai would never learn from her mistakes, or maybe he just wanted her to know how much he cared about her.

Either way he had to be tougher on her, he couldn’t allow her to act differently because she was wealthy. She’d never be a fit leader if she thought she was above the people who she was supposed to lead. But Sōsetsu couldn’t believe he was actually doing this all just for Ai’s, or the clan’s sake. He knew that he selfishly had a hand in this also.  

He wasn’t just concerned about Ai eventually becoming a great leader, he was concerned about Ai being a good person, and making sure that she would have what she needed to succeed on her own when she was eventually not being protected by him anymore. But was this really all there was to it? He was just looking out for her just because she was the future, or was it because he had a different feeling for Ai? 

He knew Ai was quick to catch on to things, and could easily see through people. But she didn’t try to see through Sōsetsu, or question anything he had ever said, or done. Her loyalty to him is undying, and he knew she wouldn’t think twice about his motives for what he does. Though even if he would go unquestioned usually he couldn’t let it get out in his actions that he liked her more than. 

Ai is mature, but he didn’t think she had enough maturity to handle someone liking her romantically. Especially the guy she has been living with her entire life, and had seen her in so many different situations that could be embarrassing otherwise. 

“I..I-m sorry Sōse..”

The girl looked up to the man before her with her eyes welling up with tears causing her eyes to get puffy, and red. Before Sōsetsu could say, or do anything else the girl quickly wrapped her arms around him burying her face into his chest. Which caused him to instinctively wrap his around her sighing softly as she began to gently cry. He immediately began to console Ai, he hated to see her cry, and it made him feel bad very bad that it seemed like he had caused it to happen. 

“It’s okay Ai..”

Behind his square framed glasses his eyes stared down softly at Ai has he freed one of his hands bringing it up to her head softly stroking her soft pink hair trying to relax her. It had been a long time since he had to comfort her like this. He understanded she was upset, but to be this upset was confusing, and he didn’t realized what he had done to make her cry like this. 

“I’m not mad at you Ai, I was just really concerned since you were taking so long. It’s unlike you to do that.”

As he spoke she looked up from him his shirt was wet from her tears, and her eyes were even puffier than they were previously. Which caused Sōsetsu to instantly take the hand he was using to stroke her hair and softly wipe away the tears from her eyes giving her a soft smile.

As he did Ai’s face went back into his chest as she didn’t utter a word, and just listened to what Sosetsu had to say. She was worried that he had found out that she liked him, and he was upset by the news. He had been around ever since she could remember, and he probably wouldn’t want to ruin the relationship they had over something like that. And she was secretly relieved when she found out he was just worried about her. 

“I don’t know what I would do if something happened to you Ai. You’re the only person I have left, and I want to make sure you’re always safe.” 

Sosetsu let go of Ai patting her head softly as he turned to the door heading back downstairs. Assumingly to the kitchen which was one of his favorite places in the large house. ​


----------



## Vergil (Sep 30, 2014)

*Mion*

This was disappointing. 

She had expected the people to be more compliant. at least know when they were beaten, but this town had that horrid will of fire about them. It was all down to that blasted statue of a jounin that had single handedly saved the city and had asked for no payment. Just some food and shelter. That was it.

Of course Mion understood generosity. She was generous, almost to a fault; she gave her followers...Jashin's followers all they could ask for. Wonderfully stitched robes that were comfortable and not at all like the potato sack like old garments that they used to wear. They were fed well, a roof over their head - and whilst living conditions weren't ideal with camps outside the main chrch, she waas working hard on that. The claiming of Daigo was the first step to that goal. 

The resources in this town were much more ample than Hinowa. Daigo had wonderful, fertile land and this would be quite the addition to Jashin's group. She idly watched as her new recruits came to grips with killing others. Some faltered and were subdued by a poisoned dart from Mion's hand, others revelled in it and others wept as they 'did what they had to do'. They'd get over it. The first time is always the hardest. 

Mion's jaw clenched at that thought. Her first time....that...man on top of her and...

She hadn't noticed that her bloodline had acted up with such toxicity that the needle was glowing. Rage poison - she always enjoyed employing that. seeing friends fight with one another, married couples tearing each other apart. sibling beating each other to death. And then the delightful realization of what they had done and utterly unaware that they had been poisoned. Some committed suicide, others just cried out hysterically - those people she would gather up and take inside the camp for their baptism. If they had killed a loved one with their own hands it was generally easier to get them to kill again, but they would be volatile. She did see one try to take down a Templar with a spoon. To his credit he scooped out his eyeballs and it was rather amusing to watch him walk around and bump into things. 

As it was Mion sat on the arm of the statue, stroking the head of the hero jounin as a woman was chased by one of the more rowdier men, clearly with an eye to force himself upon her. That was not part of Jashin's teachings and certainly something that Mion did not enjoy seeing. Her dart went straight for the man's neck and he stood, frozen in fear. The woman looked up at the raven haired Jashin priestess with terrified, yet grateful eyes, at which point Mion noticed the symbol of the other God on heck.

"Take that off, pledge your loyalty to Jashin."

"T...to you murderers? You would come to our home and..."

She hadn't noticed the templar behind her, nor the slight nod of Mion's head and was barely aware of her head being taken off in one clean swipe. Mion sighed; she was hoping that the residents weren't so stubborn and then looked at her fellow Jashinist frozen in terror. There were a lot of males in the group - perhaps getting some women to 'alleviate the pressure' wouldn't be the worst idea for them. After all, sex was generally rejoiced within Jashin faith but it did have to be somewhat consensual. The text was never too clear on that. Jashin's wife loved him - who wouldn't - but she wasn't exactly willing. She had admiration for him but....

She supposed that it would be ok if the women were already part of the Jashinists. Just as she was. Perhaps the priest was right in the end and she was wrong? No. She was right! He had to die because....but....the texts and Jashin's history was....

Mion clutched her head as a searing hot flash went through it. It was the first pain she had felt that was unpleasant since she had mastered her ability to turn pain into pleasure. 

"Then...if I allow it to women, the converse must be true too." her eyes fell upon the jashinist who had tried to force himself on the now decapitated woman. She jumped off her statue and grabbed him by the back of his neck. This would be a statement to all the others. If you deem it right to insert yourself when a woman objects then you must be willing to have it done to you. Mion dragged him to the fruit and veg market and with a mischevious and sadistic look in her eye grabbed the largest cucumber she could find.

"Really this town has some extraordinary fertile land wouldn't you agree." Mion grinned with a wild and disturbed look in her eye and ensured that the would be rapist knew that turnabout was fair play.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 30, 2014)

Ran and Chika- Lets do the liquid Timewarp Again

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 17

Outskirts, Otogakure​
?Aye, ah'll try ta.  But if ah din't kill im, he woulda done it ta me.? Chika shrugs, looking at Ran, ?Ahm sorry, ah'll try ta jus knock im on 'is arse nex' time.? she follows as Ran speaks, as the shinobi sits down to unpack the meal hours later, she takes off her helmet and the one of her gauntlets that can be done easily, she begins to drool as each meal gets taken out.  ?Ah'll dig in...in a moment.? she kneels down next to Ran, her face turns a light pink, heart thumping loudly in her chest.  She puts the bare hand on the side of his neck, thumb under his chin.  Leaning forward she gives him a lingering kiss.  

The redhead sighs, sitting back, and scooting away, ?Tha' jus cause...ya've been mah friend fer so long...an...ya do sweet things like this.  Betwen th' bouts o' tryin ta peek.  Ah...Ah'm glad tha ya don' think o me like evry one else does.? she smiles, then shakes her head, ?Les eat now 'fore it ges taken by somethin.? she starts to dig into the food aggressively, the complete opposite of the way a lady should eat.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 30, 2014)

_*Invasion Of Fuzengakure*
Lucia's Uncanny Ability
_
?I guess you think you can stop me imp? Ahhh, I don?t like putting my hands on children, but if you don?t move.? The normal exhausted disposition of Ayame was replaced with a look of clarity in her normally half opened eye lids. With one of the tags glued to her body as she bore straight into Lucia with menacing intent. ?I?m going to terminate you.? Her tone laced with seriousness. 

But in complete defiance of the threat, the younger girl stood her girl unflinching. She had already made up her mind the moment she defied her cousin and stepped out of her hiding place. There wasn?t any way, no matter how powerful this woman could be, no matter the circumstances, that she was going to stand by and let her family be set upon by these two. Despite Marietta?s pleas about her staying out of the fight, her young age and unnatural convivial nature, Lucia too was trained to defend herself. And unbeknownst to many she possessed a distinct ability. 

Lucia held her right hand up, clenched in a fist 

?Die then.? Was her only words as she jettisoned a tag straight at Lucia; however, her target gave a huge toothy smile just as the ground lit up. 

*BOOM*

A cavalcade of explosions erupted in front of Ayame?s clenched eyes, like a domino effect, with her clothes swaying from the wind generated from her attack. There was enough power behind that attack t effortlessly waste numerous shinobi with ease, and able to give her enough luxury to even afford not to take a second look at her handy work; however, this time she didn?t move. The enervated woman continued to stare through the settling dust cloud with a barely cocked eyebrow. 

?Curious?how did you survive that?? Ayame questioned, ducking the reappearing Lucia who jabbed at her from behind. The young bundle of energy caught her footing and turned back reassuming the same position and giant smile. ?Hahahaha. It?s a secret!? Which only furthered served to catch the explosive corps member attention. Lucia pounced off the ground and poised to strike from up in the air. 

?I got a bit of time, so I?ll bite.? Forming a snake seal a long earthen spear protruded out the ground. ?Let?s see if I can figure it out.? It launched up into the sky after as she spun around it. The spear exploded in the air and from it miniature spears began to rain down after her. Once in her immediate vicinity Ayame formed a half-tiger seal just as Lucia raised her hand in front of her, which caused them all to shake the sky in a massive shockwave with Lucia at epicenter; however, just like before, the young girl appeared on the ground unscathed. 


?Hmmm?.? Ayame began to ponder in her mind. _?I saw something?in that moment before the explosion.?_ Yet her thoughts were interrupted with Lucia near instantly in front of face. ?What!?? A swathe of air just breeze passed the bridge of her nose. Ayame sought to strike back, but once again she was gone, near instantly, appearing behind her with a kick in motion. Her leg slammed into Ayame?s forearm as the older woman tossed another tag at her. 

*BOOM *

_With Marietta?_
Continuous volatile explosions collapsed the nearby area in a miniature mushroom cloud that immediately caught the attention of Marietta. The purest concern etched into her face as she watched the area waste landed right in front of her with minimal effort. ?Lucia.? She gasped in shock and made an attempt to dash off in that direction, but instead her arms cross guarded her face from a kick by Hiro, forcing her back along the ground. 

?Ignoring me like I?m of no concern? As if you can afford such na?ve behavior.? He lunged, his left hand turning a darken color in the process. ?This stone fist has enough power to level several blocks of this disgusting village. Die!?

In Hiro?s mind this would be game, set and match. The fact that it even took this long to beat, to him, so little girl was an insult to his honor as a junior member of the explosive corps. The physical might from his attack would crush all the bones in her body and turn her into a fine paste. This would be the end. 

?Okay?now I?m pissed. The. Fuck. Off.?  Marietta looked over the cross guard of her arms in unadulterated anger. The light in her eyes were a raging sea of flames that caused a ripple effect as the rage pulsated through her body. Lucia was the only concern she had at this moment and he was a very clear obstacle and like all those, it was clear to her what she had to do. Her hands reached out to her cap, as she rotated it to the back of her head. 

?I?m going to break his fucking jaw, just like Battista taught me.? 

Marietta loosened herself in order to feel bounce in her stance, twisted at the waist. Hiro cried out and jab forward with all his momentum. A deep breath escaped from inside the foreign girl as her arm bugled with muscles quite unlike another other kunoichi her age. His fist near inches from her face before she swerved out of his reach. The earth behind her cracked and upheaved in a linear path behind her, much to Hiro?s shock realizing he was now wide open to her counter attack. 

*POW*

A hellcious side swipe directly to the jaw made his head to snap to the side. The force generated from the punch cracked the earth underneath Marietta?s feet while her fist imprinted into his jaw as Hiro?s eyes glazed over. A disturbing crack and snap followed after an indication that she had gone through on the promise she made herself just before Hiro was propelled off his feet and toss through a building with incredible power. 

?Ho rotto il tuo cazzo mascella.? 

_With Ayame/Lucia?_
Yet once again, as the dust cleared, Lucia was back in her original position without any damage done to her whatsoever. 

?Hahahahah, I?m not as physically strong as cugano, sadly, so it looks like I can?t do anything to you in that regard.? She spoke a little disappointed in herself. At this point the Iwagakure shinobi was perplexed, but there was one thing she had noticed. _?During the first explosion, the raining spears, the second explosion, and our little taijutsu scuffle?there was one continuing factor in all this.?_ Ayame thought to herself, peering down at the small child. It looked as if she had managed to figure out something about what she was doing or more like what was allowing her to. 

?Your right hand?? Lucia's face perked up at its mention. ?I noticed that right before the explosions it gives off a faint light, before you make your miraculous reappearance. Is that right?? The child simply cocked her head from left to right, a little scratch to the chin, before finally answering. ?Uhhhh, if you figured that out, then I guess I did a bit too much playing. Time for my next trick.? Lucia exclaimed just as she began to rummage through her bag. 

?What is with this brat, doesn?t she know we?re fighting? I guess I should thank her ignorance.? With her guard down now would be the ideal time. ?Hiro. Kill her.? 

​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 30, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 18

Outskirts, Otogakure​











"Chika." Ran smiled, his face slightly turning red. "Look uh... There's somethin i gotta tell yah." Ran let out a sigh, "I've been... faking the accent." He rubbed the back of his head. "Just... I knew you got self conscious as a kid you know and..." Ran let out a sigh, "I didn't want you to be left alone. We've been friends since i can remember and... I've always felt like.. I had to protect you." The corners of Ran's mouth began to turn upward. "When i first saw you, I remember clearly thinking, She's like an angel. Everyone said you were a monster, but the way you gripped that stuffy..." A chuckle escaped from him, widening his smile. 

"That little lion." He had remembered those days, back when they were children, when things were simple and elegant. "The halcyon days of the past..." Ran peered deep into Chika's eyes and grinned, "I remember the day i stood up for you and Jinta, Kuro and Hajima beat me up." Ran's fingers began to clench the loose fabric of his hakama. "I remember, each and every word i kept secret from you. Each instance and event that lead to making me who I am. I remember the pain and the bruises, the mocking..." 

Tears began to swell in his eyes as emotions stirred like a storm inside him. "I remember feeling lost and alone, and confused. How could they hate someone as sweet and innocent as you were? And how amazed i had become as i watched you turn from this shy little girl to this powerful and strong woman who sits across from me today! It was that, the change i saw within you that kept me going through the dark times. You may not realize this Chika, but i only have two friends... Jin and you." 

Ran continued to grip his hakama. "So... I've decided. I wont hold anything back from you any longer! I've hidden away from you and everyone for so long... Taking my pain and keeping it inside... Burying it by ignoring the world and living in the freedom of nature." Ran looked up at Chika once again, staring into her eyes, her beautiful eyes that made everything feel like it would be okay. "I love you, As i have loved you ever since the day i first saw you. When i could only think of how awed i was by you... How i always wanted to stay by your side from then till now and forever more!" 

"Chika..." Ran quickly grabbed her hands and took them in his own, gripping them tightly as if he were about to fall. "I never once considered you a beast. I never once saw you as a monster! You were only ever a girl, a girl that i couldn't stand to see in pain... A girl i couldn't allow to be left alone because i can't allow someone as amazing and kind and strong as you to fall." Ran wrapped his arms around the young woman's armor and pulled her close, squeezing as hard as he could. "And i swear to you... I'll never let you fall. I'll make sure you're not alone and I promise this.... As long as i am alive, you will always be loved!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 30, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

Ren's father was just as he remembered him to be; a serious man with a astoundingly little variety in facial expression and no patience or appreciation for humour or facetiousness. The last time the young Houki had seen him was on that night he'd exocommunicated Lin from the clan, so his memory of him was a little hazy. But as the verbal standoff between Lin and Raigaa continued, Ren found himself quickly reminded why he didn't like his father.

His father stood up, his mantle flowing behind him as he reached his full height. Raigaa was a tall man, standing at around 190 centimetres, making him something of a giant. Although, there was something about the way he held himself - a certain swagger - that made him look even bigger than he already was. A pair of intense dark blue, almost onyx in shade, eyes fell onto a sardonic Lin. 

"It seems we're going to have to bring in the sensitives," he stated, not seeming to mind either way.
 
"I wish them luck. A few sensitives aren't going to be enough to siphon anything from my psyche," she replied. 

Despite the situation she found herself in; dirtied, bruised all over with a few broken bones and in the hive of the clan who exiled her, Lin seemed determined to hold up her air of smugness. It was as if, despite the brutal beating she'd received not so many hours ago, she was still completely sure of herself and her mental strength. Ren found himself slightly unsure as to whether or not she was just putting it on, or if she had a genuine reason to feel this confident.

Raigaa, for his part, ignored the quip and moved on in stride. He shifted his gaze to two of the servants who stood at the far ends of the room, two young men - who didn't look much older than Ren himself - dressed in murky coloured robes.

"Kuya, alert the sensitives that we're going inside the extraction chamber. You, take Ren outside. The extraction needs to be done without disturbance," he ordered firmly.

Then without another word, he left dragging Lin along with him and striding past Ren without so much as even a glance. The second of the servants, a scrawny young man with neatly trimmed black hair, looked at the young Houki.

"Shall we go now, Ren-sama?"

Ren looked at his escort a few moments, as if sizing him up, but decidedly remained silent. He gave a nod, got up from his chair and left through the door opposite to the one the clan head made his exit through, his little caretaker closely following behind him. A cold wind hit him as he entered the rock garden outside, giving him a chilly reminder that the day was now starting to end. The sun had begun to end, the remains of its light blushing through into the dark sky and turning it into the colour of a fresh bruise. It was nice - or would have been, if not for one little eyesore...
 
"Is there anything you would like, Ren-sama?" the servant asked. 
 
"I'd like you to go away," Ren replied harshly, his tone laced with venom.

The boy quickly went away with a quiet "Yes Ren-sama", leaving Ren alone with his thoughts in the rock gardens. Now that he thought about it, this had been the entire reason he'd left the clan compound in the first place. It was a toxic environment, ruled by isolation and loneliness. Brothers,  sisters and cousins were seen as competition and, to ensure that the  people at the top of the family would only be the best of the best,  tournaments were organized where kids would be pit against each other  and the survivor would rise up. Ren still had a scar running down the  small of his back from the first one he'd participated in as a kid. 

In  hindsight, although he'd only realised it years later, putting Hana at  her seat of prestige and power was something Ren was both proud of and  regretted. Proud, because it was a superb feat of manipulation on his  part and the first time he'd ever outplayed his sister at something. But  the repentance came later because... it filled him with a freezing sense  of loneliness. His cousin had been his only friend in the clan; she  showed him kindness, taught him jutsu and the whole thing was just a  very surreal experience. That was more than anything his closest family  had ever done for him. So, when the plan had worked, it felt a little she'd reached a height that Ren couldn't follow. 

That was why he had left: in search of companions he could trust. ​


----------



## Cjones (Sep 30, 2014)

_*Invasion Of Fuzengakure*
Lucia's Uncanny Ability_

Hiro popped out of the rubble once Ayame called his name, daze and confused from Marietta’s blow to the jaw. Konoha’s firecracker was taken aback at the fact that she hadn’t effectively K.O’d him with that strike, but it didn’t look as if he was anywhere near one-hundred percent either. Quickly he lurched from his spot, his movements erratic and unfocused and began a crazed dash toward Lucia who was fiddling around in her bag. 

“I don’t think so.” Marietta quickly picked up after him, but was stopped short as she nearly fell forward. Ayame kneeled with both hands on the ground which created a golem’s fist that halted her in her tracks. Now that he was unpursued Hiro formed a half-ram seal and plunged his hand into the earth. It began to attach to him like a magnet and morphed around his arm into a great javelin that was an extension of his reach. Fear washed over Marietta as she tried as swiftly as possible to tear through the golem arm, but even if she ran as fast as she could now, there was no way she was going to make it. 

“LUCIA RUN AWAY.” She hollered. 

“I know it’s around here somewhere…HA I FOUND IT!” She exclaimed just as Marietta called out to her. “Huh?” The child turned around to be met with the looming figure of Hiro that overshadow her entire body. With a swift thrust the javelin began through Lucia’s body to the wannabe explosive corps member delight and Marietta’s horror, yet Ayame stared intently as the entire situation unfolded in front of her.  

_“Show me…”_ 

Instantly Lucia’s body vanished leaving behind green sparks with a rapid succession of slight cracking noises behind in her wake. And just as suddenly as she vanished she reappeared in the same fashion, green sparks crackling around her body as the roles between Hiro and she were reversed. From her bag she began to brandish a yellow handle that soon revealed itself to be a massive sledgehammer, about the same size a human body, held above her head. Everyone in the area was near wonderstruck at what was happening. 

*MEGATON HAMMER*

Her blow impacted the ground in a miniature earthquake that brought about a sense of wonderstruck to both Ayame and Marietta as Hiro was pulverized underneath the power of her hammer. In the wake of her destruction was nothing but litter of stalagmites that stood up with Hiro’s body buried underneath it all. But it was also from that little display that Ayame was able to observe the ability that allowed Lucia to escape all her previous attacks. 

_“Did she…turn her body into electricity?” There’s no way, but…” [/COLOR]_ Just as she observed before Lucia’s right hand gave off a faint light before it disappeared. Her hammer clanged against the earth and she doubled over, barely able to breathe. “I…I…used too much…ugh, it hurts…” Lucia groaned. Pain was shooting through her body in spades causing her vision to blur. Ayame wasn’t exactly what type of jutsu it was that allowed her to pull off such a thing, but now was her chance to get rid of her. Slamming her hands down into the earth its very foundation shifted as Lucia was lowered into a giant hole. 

“I’ll bury you alive.” 

The tags glued around Ayame’s body began to race across the surface of the ground and into the pit and all along the walls. The makeshift hole was nearly filled to the brim as tags ran all along the walls just as Ayame began to raise one hand off the ground and perform a seal directly in front of her face. “Explode.” Lucia was barely able to see anything as she looked up, only able to make out a blurred shadow that descended down upon her from above. 

*KABOOM*

The entire hole erupted as the ground collapsed and the escaped pressure shot high into the air like a pillar. It was a slow and steady walk as Ayame walked passed Hiro’s desecrated body. “You didn’t die in vain, know that this is all for Iwagakure.” She simply said as she walked over to observe her handy work. The explosion caused a cave in that buried them even further underground with rocks collapsed atop of one another. Even with the flashy display of power, once she looked into the whole, through the cracks, she could still hear the moans someone very much alive. There was something she hadn’t accounted for, which was the intense familial that ran through those of their lineage. Toward the very bottom of the ground Marietta laid over her younger family as a shield, her arms lengths reached out as far as they could. 

“Cugano…” Lucia asked still barely unable to see, but able to make out Marietta’s face because of their close proximity to one another. The entire rubble that piled into the hole was held up by her through physical might alone. “You’ll be alright…I…I won’t let us be crushed…” She spoke through rasped breathe. This was a bit too much, even for her. Lucia felt this familiar sensation wash over her, this had all happened once before. Images of a blazing fire and collapsing structures filled her mind with Marietta above her, just like now, as a shield that kept them from being crushed. 

“I’m sorry…it's happening again.” Lucia began to weep. “It’s…alright…I promise…you’ll protect you…just like before.” 

Ayame simply stared down from above with a tag placed firmly between her fingers. 

“Kind of sad that someone with such resilience has to die, but I have a job to do. Time to say goodnight.” ​


----------



## Chronos (Sep 30, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Konohagakure*

Ikuto smirked at her reply. An a old insult that's lived on for ever since he's been aware. He gave a light scoff at the statement. Shrugging it off as something irrelevant. See, how the structures worked was that even though his horrid past shared by every distinguishable member of the Uchiha clans was that there was a single bad seed that spawned from their nest. In fact, she telling that proved her ignorance. History told that the village of Konoha had forcibly implemented set plan on the Uchiha, Itachi, so that he can stop a coup the Uchiha had planned, not the most honorable of outcomes however. But mass slaughter of ones own, with the sole intent of utilizing one of our own blood members. Hell, set action in itself had been decisively hidden by the village, almost erased even. The Uchiha doesn't forget, however. We remember it very intently, almost vigorously so. 

Not to mention the current Hokage is Uchiha, the man whom her daddy has to bend over to. Yet, Natsu Nakano had a big influence on the world. Indeed so that it was almost terrifying. Rumors spread throughout the constructs that behind his veil held more darker secrets than what he could imagine. But what radiated brightly about this situation was that still, as a resident of Konohagakure, Natsu Nakano, and as an extension, his daughter, Edie Nakano, were just a big tool of an Uchiha boss. But nevertheless bringing such a thing held no point to quarry. And so he stood aside, extended his arm and with his nonchalant, unwavering smirk. Ushering the path for her to move forwards to. Without another word spouting for his lips, eyes locked on the bright golden hued heiress, her eyes averting his as a lack of respect. 

Her comments about his eyes missing the crimson glare. What did she talk about? The current situation didn't even called for it. Why would e waste precious chakra activating such a contraption in the midst of this area, a residency of Konohagakure, and as well indeed pointed, a part of Konohagakure soil. Truthfully half the things she said made no sense, which is probably the result of his relaxed behavior. Honestly, although she looked the part, he couldn't help but feel she wasn't very bright. Maybe making her lead was a bit too rough, but hell if what she said is true maybe it wouldn't be much of a dead weigh to placed her in front. 

He moved his sight towards Sano whom seemed to be lost in his own little world. Placing his finger on his shoulder, to snap him away from his trance, he quickly met him with a beckoning gesture, his head moved as if telling to follow. Awaiting the young blonde's next course of action, he awaited patiently. Without harboring a single word.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 30, 2014)

*Red Ribbon Mystery, Chapter One*

*Ren Houki*

It'd been a long time - at least a couple of weeks - since he'd last done a mission. With the exams on his mind, there wasn't really much time for them and the steady flow of income he received from Chō Chō's meant that money wasn't really a prevalent issue either. But he'd been told by Shougo that he was getting dangerously close to not meeting the mission quota, so the Houki decided to take one of the jobs offered by the Hokage. It was a B-rank involving the investigation of a quaint settlement sitting on the outskirts of the Land of Fire. The mission didn't seem particularly tedious, and had good pay backing it, so why not?

He arrived at the front gate of Konoha at roughly 8 in the morning, when the sun had begun to rise and disperse the chilliness of the night. Based on what he knew, Gūwa Town was a very small place and didn't have a train station anywhere around it, so they'd have to walk all the way there. It was a little bit onerous, and somewhat disappointing since he liked the train journeys, but that was life.

Ren sat down on one of the benches of Konoha and proceeded to wait for the rest of his team to come. "I can't believe the one time I come early, everybody else is late," he sighed, bringing a hand to his face.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 30, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 19

Outskirts, Otogakure​

Chika listened in silence as Ran spoke to her, she stares back into his eyes.  The tears forming from his eyes caused her body to shake, her hands being grabbed caused tears to form in her own cyan eyes.  Being embraced by Ran caused the usually tough kunoichi to allow the tears to fall onto the other sound shinobi's shoulder.  The redhead reaches her arms back around him.  ?R-ran...Ah...l-l-love ya too.  Ya...Don't n-need ta...Don' need ta hide a-anythin from me.  Wh-when Ah...first...met you...ah knew ya'd be...? she grips his shirt tight in her fist.  ?Ah knew ya'd be mah greatest friend.  Ah'll always be there fer ya.  An' ya don' need any more than Jin an ah.? she sniffs, then lets off a squeaky noise, pushing against him and crying hard.  

?R-ran.  We'll...be tagether, ferever.  N-no matter...n-no matter wha...If we go, we're gon' go tagether.? Chika coughs just before sniffing again, ?Don' matter wha ya do, wha' ah do...Ah...? she squeaks again, ?Ah've always loved ya, since th' day I saw yer...Yer kind face, an heard yer song that sounded like drownin frogs.  Always will.  Ah love ta hear yer voice, specially now that yer showin me yer true self.? the kunoichi lets off three long breaths, ?You an ah...we'll make more friens.  Ahm sure o it.  If no' then we'll always have eachother.? she pulls back enough to look at Ran with bloodshot eyes and a tear-stained face.  A shaky smile graces her face, she blinks purposefully a few times, she holds him again, burying her face into his shoulder again.  She sighs and sits back up a bit, obviously a bit light headed.  She closes her eyes a bit, and dizzily falls backward, legs spread to either side.

It didn't even occur to the kunoichi at the time that she brought Ran down with her.  Not until she realized that the shinobi was pressed tight against her, his head in her neck.  She turns as bright red as her hair, ?S-s-sorry!  Ah didn' even think.? she laughs quietly, loosening her grip.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 30, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
C-Rank Mission - Are You Afraid of The Dark? I



Walking dolls in a dark pizzeria. A scenery straight out of a horror movie. And boy, did Yuuko hate horror movies.

Three days before she found herself in such a dark scenario, Yuuko was beaming at the idea of her first official C-Rank mission. And one away from Kumogakure at that! It had sounded fairly simple: just keeping guard of a pizzeria at night during the time it’s being upgraded. Of course, in the description, no one had mentioned dolls walking by themselves. So, after a whole day of anticipation plus another for packing a bag filled with crap she probably wouldn’t need and one last day dedicated to travelling from Kumogakure to the pizzeria in the Land of Fire, Yuuko found herself wanting to go back the entire way again.

She knew she should’ve picked that escorting mission instead. And now she had to put up staying an entire night in a closed off space with men-biting moving dolls and people she hadn’t seen in her life before. But that, Yuuko could at least have a chance at fixing. There was a much older with blue hair that seemed at ease with the idea of spending the night in such a scary place and there’s no better way to battle fear or panic than staying near someone who can keep her cool. With that idea in mind, Yuuko dropped her backpack somewhere near the entrance after getting her flashlight and checked to see if everything was in order. This was her first C-rank after all, she needed to take this seriously.

Yuuko was wearing her normal mission attire with her yellow sweater, black turtle neck top and equally black capri pants. One pouch tied to her right tight with shuriken, and other two on her lower back with kunai, bandages, a notebook and a pen. Putting her flashlight away in one of the back pouches, she quickly followed after the teal haired young woman into the kitchen area where she was scavenging for food. There was also another girl in the group with amazing red hair tagging along so Yuuko took the chance to introduce herself to both girls. 

“Yuuko,” she offered simply with a wave of her hand and a grin. “I come from Kumogakure. We seem to have an hour before the creepy dolls rise from their sleep. Maybe we could go check them out while they’re still inactive and see exactly what they’re capable of? Before they start moving and I…” She couldn’t admit that she’d probably lock herself inside the first cabinet she found and stay there for the rest of the night… “Well, at least after we’re done with dinner here.” 

Laughing rather nervously, Yuuko made her way back to the entrance to get her backpack and dig around for her packed bento. “This place doesn’t really seem that big to me, I don’t think splitting up for rounds will be necessary,” she added, taking a seat in one of the tables available. “To be honest I’m not really sure why they need us, I have no idea who would target a pizzeria in the night.”

But maybe they’re job wasn’t protecting the building from outside threats after all…maybe they were supposed to protect the outside world from what’s inside the building!​


----------



## Bringer (Sep 30, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 1*



Hado was truly a luckless shinobi. Why is it every time he would apply for a mission, he'd always get the mission that would take days to even get there. The ivory haired boy looked out the window as tree's passed by like a blur. No way would this end up like the time he went to go and retrieve Kibishii's weapon. Kibishii had forgotten to give Hado any money to take a train, so he had to journey on foot for a good three days just to pick up the weapon. Now that he thought about it, he was kinda glad that he did end up journeying on foot, because if he had taken a train he probably would've never encountered Kirisaki.

He wondered how she was doing?

The thought immediately left his head as the train halted. Konoha, this wasn't exactly his destination,  but apparently he was supposed to meet some teammates or something. He wandered the streets of Konoha completely uninterested as he looked for the village gates. All his kindle for this foreign village had been gone, considering he's seen it before for the chunin exams, and also it was in this very same village he lost his eye during the damned mirror battle. All things considered, the young Terumi had adjusted well. In fact some days he'd forget he was missing an eye, only to be reminded whenever he looked in the mirror. He kept his injured eye hidden behind a white patch held in place by tape. 

It took roughly a half hour to find the village gates, with him not being a local and all. He walked up to this teen who looked to be about roughly the same age as him. He had blue hair, and a matching set of blue eyes to boot. "Hey there." Hado said, bringing a hand to rub the back of his head as he proceeded to give off his trademark toothy grin with his eyes shut closed. "Sorry about being late." The Kirigakure shinobi said a bit awkwardly, but then he saw an opportunity... And he took it. "I'm having trouble seeing a lot of things nowadays."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 20

Outskirts, Otogakure​
It didn't even occur to the kunoichi at the time that she brought Ran down with her.  Not until she realized that the shinobi was pressed tight against her, his head in her neck.  She turns as bright red as her hair, ?S-s-sorry!  Ah didn' even think.? she laughs quietly, loosening her grip.

Ran placed his hands beside Chika's head, "My My Chika... so forward." His heart was pounding in his chest, he could feel his face growing warmer as blood began to rush towards his head. His cheeks grew a bright red and he slowly leaned down and gently placed his lips against hers. Ran stayed there, feeling the warm from Chika's lips on his own, the rush of of joy and pleasure shooting through him. He held the kiss for as long as he could stand before pulling away. "Sorry..." He chuckled a little, helping the armored girl up. 

"Come on." Ran turned around to grab his own favorite tea and poured her a glass. "I went through a lot of effort to get this for you." The tea had a lovely floral scent, Jasmine tea infused with rose water. "I know its my favorite, but... I wanted to share it with you."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2014)

Sano Aburame 

Konohagakure


As Sano stood there, he was lost to the world still, the other two were going on about something, seemed like they were becoming good friends! That was important in the world of shinobi, when your life could end at any moment, when every mission is considered the last mission you'll go on. ("Least sis says that.") Sano thinks to himself, that's right, she had always told Sano, every mission is your last mission and your first mission, ("I dunno what that means though.") He let out a sigh, his Sister, well, he calls her sister but really she's just the daughter of his parents friends... "Huh? Wait... is she?" Sano shook his head, a pain shooting through his eyes. 

"Nnngh... Ugh..." Sano moves his goggles up and rubs his eyes a little, trying to help the pain go away. ("Hmm? Huh? What was i thinking about...?") Sano shakes his head, keeping his words within his own mind for now. ("Right! Sis!") Sano nodded to himself, ("Every mission is your first! Every Mission is your last! Treat everyone as an ally! We are one village, one people, one army, One family!)" Sano smiled, he always liked that idea, the village was one family, one people... yeah..! It was then Ikuto poked him on the shoulder and beckoned him to follow. "Kay! Let's go!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 1, 2014)

*Red Ribbon Mystery, Chapter Two*

*Ren Houki*

---​
He remembered the white haired boy, somewhat vaguely, from some of the footage of him inside the Forest of Death he'd seen. Though, nothing specific was resurfacing; just very murky, unclear details. Nevertheless, Ren gave a polite smile and extended his hand for a handshake. He was, after all, polite within reason and Hado Terumi had not given him a reason to be anything but affable. At least, not yet, anyway. With his luck, the moment where he'd reveal himself to be some sort of colossal waste of space would come soon. "That's unfortunate. An injury from the Mirror Battle?" He raised an eyebrow.

Oh, yeah, he had to introduce himself as well, on the off chance that the boy wasn't anywhere of who he was. "I'm Ren Houki, by the way. It's nice to meet you."

But until that moment, Ren could at the very least play at being some sort of nice guy. He just hoped he'd be able to resist the urge to laugh at his eyepatch or say 'I see' at any point during the mission.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 1, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Konohagakure]​*
[Smells Like a Mystery Akane-Doo!]
*Liquid Time*​

Ting-Ta-Ting-Te-Ting-Ting-Tiing! 

The plucks of a stringed instrument can be heard even before the Jonin makes it partly around the little shack that Akane called home. Really, it was an eyesore that luckily most residents of the Hidden Leaf didn't get to or have to witness at all. It was Lady Kuriyama that saved it near thirty years ago when the Village wanted to tear it down. One of the first houses build by Lady Sakura to house the hands that cared for the Pigs that are now the mascots for the very Academy that stood in front of it. Now, almost dilapidated and rusted it was home to one of the most unique people that Mitsuki had ever had the pleasure to meet. Or displeasure. It just depended on how Akane rubbed you, though not in the literal sense. 

"Why did they put you out here again Akane?" her voice raced around the corner of the building well before she got there. When she did come into view Mizuirono cut her a glance before yawning, "Something about not being house broken, or something." the dire wolf replied while laying her head back down on the knotted wood. A smile slipped across the Jonin's face, it wasn't the first time that she'd heard this explanation and to top it off, it wasn't herself the wolf was referring. But the girl that sat with both legs drawn up to her chest in the rocking chair beside her that she spoke.

Akane, focused on tuning the banjo she plucked, hadn't noticed that one of her teachers had shown up. Twisting a key she chewed on the raw salmon in her mouth before plucking the string, to see if it sounded like it was in tune. "I swear Akane, you can't speak worth a damn, you're illiterate, believe in public bathing and your food could be considered toxic in most Nations. Yet I find that you can string, tune and play a banjo." is stated while she crossed her arms over her chest. Shifting her weight the woman slides into a posture more akin to a certain Heiress.

Akane's dark orbs widen as she realized that she wasn't alone anymore and with quick bites she chews the food and her mouth and scrambles from the rocking chair over to the Inuzuka catching the woman in one hell of a bear hug. "I'm going to smell like raw fish now!" the woman complains while she tried to pry the Genin off her. Which proved to be semi futile as when she got one limb pried free, it snaked somewhere else. "OKAY! I am glad to see you to, which is why I'm here." is mustered. 

Satisfied, Akane relinquishes her death hold on the woman and takes a step back while propping the banjo on a shoulder. "It gud to see you Sensei!" is exclaimed. "I saw you less than twelve hours ago Akane, I swear you are as excitable as my three year old niece when it comes to seeing people again, and I'll add." is stated while she cupped her chin. "With your sense of dress, you'll never pass as a socialite." a undercover way for the Inuzuka to say that Akane's couldn't dress herself even if she was tossed into an expensive dresser with nothing but top notch clothing.  

Dressed in little more than a meager tube top and short  shorts that were so short they could almost be classified as a bikini. Finally realizing that when she saw Mitsuki it meant a mission, training or food Akane allows the banjo to lower to her waist, "We tranin' or maybe fud?" [Are we going to train or better yet. Are you going to take me out to eat?] Pulling a hand to her face the Inuzuka shook her head, this girl was always thinking about food, how did she stay so skinny. 

"I'd kill for you metabolism Akane, but. No and no. I'm actually here to assign you to a mission." is stated as she pulled up a piece of paper. Knowing that the girl couldn't read she unfolded it and explained to her what the mission was. Akane's eyes lit up, she loved pizza and she got to stay in a pizzeria all night? That was a good time and a half. That wide grin pulled to a full toothed smile as she darted toward her little shack, "Com' on Mizuirono we goin' to git free fud!" [Come on Mizuirono, we're getting free pizza!]  Mitsuki clearing her throat stops the swamp native in her tracks. "I finally got the large exam room in the Vet booked, me and Mizuirono are going to be getting to know each other, so she can't go." is stated. Which perk's the wolf's interest. In a bad way.

Scrambling to her feet the wolf tried her best to get away but she is quickly overcame by the much quicker Jonin who caught her. "There haven't been dire wolves in Konoha in two centuries. This will be the first time we get to examine one." is stated while she lifted the wolf to her shoulders. A quick sedative made the wolf a lot more compliant. Scratching her head Akane poked her head into the door, "Kuroimaru, you wan to go fud?" [What about you Kuroimaru. You want to go and get free pizza?] the small pit bull, who was wrapped in blankets and watching TV, doesn't even give her a glance. 

"Nah, the Dog Show is on, there are some hot bitches this year."

Akane pulled her head from the door and back to her teacher who was about to leave. "I know you'd get lost if you went alone, so Hana who has a Mission in the same area will be taking you." is added as she walked off. "Be ready as quick as you can." 

_-Freaky Freddy Fazbear's Pizzeria_

Akane, now dressed in her normal clothing, barely paid attention to what the man stated. She simply slid the map between her breast and played with the flashlight as he spoke. When the kitchen was mentioned Taberu wasn't as quick to react as Akane, who acted like a stoner when food was mentioned. The two girls are left with the man as he finished his little speech as Akane wondered off.

When they finally caught up with her, the girl was covered in flower it seemed she thought it was a good idea to sample the product before trying to cook with it. Her dark red eyes contrasted almost beautifully with the white that covered her face. Looking up she grinned, which was less attractive as it looked like she'd eaten raw dough. Grabbing a few eggs Akane breaks them open and dumps the contents, plus the shell into a bowl to be beaten. 

"Mah name Akane." ["I'm Akane, nice to meet you too.] is replied to Yuuko who had asked for introductions.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 1, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 2*


Hado eyes shifted to the ground. "Yeah... Let's say I couldn't exactly take what my clone dished out."  The ivory haired shinobi thought back to the fight, the fight he was winning! Winning until he allowed his clone to get under his skin, and that's when the tides of the battle changed. Realizing that he had just spaced out while looking at the floor, he looked back up to Ren. "Nice to meet you too."

Ren? He definitely knew who that boy was. He was from the Chunin exams. Sure, he had never watched the replays of the Chunin exams, so he had never put a face on that name, but he had definitely heard about him. _"Great... That means there will be a possibility of me fighting him during the final phase of the exams."_ He thought to himself. Personally to him, Ren didn't look like much. He sort of looked like one of those scrawny teens with no friends-_"Annnd I think just described myself."_

"So are we going to set out soon? Or do we have to wait for more teammates?"  The young Terumi asked the Houki. In all honesty, he hasn't been on much missions, and this was actually his first B rank. He was sort of clueless on the matter.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 1, 2014)

*Ren Houki*

---​
Ren pulled out a parchment of paper from his pocket. It was the briefing of the mission he'd been given by the Hokage when he visited, and explained all the basic details given: the issue, rank, pay and which shinobi were assigned to the same task. "Yeah, we're just waiting on one more," he answered after a quick read of the scroll, before he put it away again.

Hado Terumi, he realised, was not a particularly subtle man - or very smart. After he'd introduced himself, the Houki had noticed the other genin passing somewhat tentative and weary glances at him, as if sizing him up. He reckoned that the Kirigakure shinobi had been struck by the same thought. That there was a chance the two of them would meet each other in the battle royale of the final phase. "I know we're technically potential opponents," Ren stated with another polite smile.

"But for the sake of completing the mission, let's just forget about the exams and treat each other as if we were normal team-mates." It's not like this Hado kid was going to be particularly stifling competition, anyway. There wasn't exactly a lot of reason to get tense over it.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 1, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 3*


One more person? He wondered; would it be another shinobi from white, or would they come from black like him? In retrospect such a detail had no significance. Hado was pretty sure Ren was one who didn't care much about the conflict. As for himself,  the Terumi wasn't one to get wrapped up in politics. Personally he hopes that both sides would find a common ground, and reunite once more, but considering what had transpired in Fuzengakure, that was no more than a half baked day dream. 

Suddenly Ren had said something, only to end it with a polite smile. _"How did he know..."_ Hado thought to himself. _"So he could tell I was thinking about the Chunin exams just by my body language, and by the way I was looking at him. Note to self... Be more subtle."_ "Agreed." The ivory haired shinobi returned the smile. _"Nothing seems out of the ordinary about him... And his politeness seems genuine enough. I think he might be an okay guy, but if Kibishii had taught me anything, it's that you should never trust your competition. I'll be sure to analyze his abilities to the bone while on this mission."_


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 1, 2014)

*Taberu Haraguroi
Liquid time
Just a Bit of Security Part 2​*
The teal haired woman gives a half salute, “Taberu.” she begins, “Yes, I'm sure you're right, there's safety in numbers. I'm sure I know exactly what they are capable of.” she purrs, turning to Akane as Yuuko sat down to eat her bento. “You see, I know about the bite. Last time I was at the psychiatric hospital I met the girl. Talked to her a lot actually, well, as much you can talk to someone that just lays there and drools.” she shrugs.

“I mean, there were three kids who disappeared when a day security guard lured them into the back with a Fazbear suit. Never heard from again, kind of interesting to me. Though every mission I've gone on has had a murder in it, or a threat of death in the eyes of Akane's food. In the weeks afterward the main three, Freddie, Bonnie and Chica started to leak, their excuse was just the hydraulic fluid and grease.  But people said it looked like blood and mucus.  They've never been bathed, not even Foxy, the one that ripped through the girl's skull, because Pirate's Cove was shut down immediately.  They keep trying to take Foxy apart, never seem to find him when they come.  Or if they do somehow find him, he's back together and in his place again.” she sits on one of the counters, “And you never seem to see a meat truck show up here either, you ever wonder where the other two supposed children that disappeared went to?  Well, let's say it could keep people coming to their restaurant, humans do have an addicting flavor.” Taberu licks her lips at the thought.  

“Maybe they are nothing to be afraid of.  Maybe it's them that should be afraid of us.  Or maybe we will be their most delicious meal.” she drops down off the counter and wipes some of the flour off Akane's face, licking it off her fingers, “Humans are great raw, fried, baked, ground and put in as ingredients for any sort of meal really.  The perfect spices really set the meat off.  Oooh...just the thought gets me hungry.” she grins evilly, “But, no funny business from me, you can expect to go back to your villages whole, as long as one of the six don't get you.  We'll probably have to head to check things out as soon as we're finished eating.”


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 1, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 21

Outskirts, Otogakure​

The long kiss shot energy through both of them, causing Chika to let off a shiver when Ran pulled away.  When Ran hands her the tea, Chika smiles widely, ?Yer favorites are mah favorites too, Ranran.? she takes the cup of tea, ?An, Tai is still 'round, he stays with meh. Y'know, jus in case.? she takes a small sip of the tea, her blue eyes seem to sparkle  as she tastes it, ?It's...it's great!  Ah love it!? she drinks a bit more, then puts her finger up as she has a thought with her mouth full.  She gets into her bag, swallowing the tea she hands him a green box, ?Ah made this fer ya.  It's a bit on th' rough side.  But, here, ah worked on this when ya were off on one'a yer 'ventures.? inside the box is a yellow bamboo panflute.

?Ah hope ya like it.  Evrythin ya did fer me, ah thought ya deserve somethin nice.? she smiles, rubbing the back of her head sheepishly.  She takes another drink of the tea, face paling slowly, a contented look plastered on her face now.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 1, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Student and Teacher​
How did he find himself in this situation, his vision fades as he felt yet another volt of pain surge through his body. Stumbling forward it is quickly followed by yet another one, bringing him to his knees coughing up blood onto his sensei's jika-tabi... Was he this helpless?

"You're a disappointment, within the first month of joining our prestigious organization you abandon us."He sighed looking upon the back of Hatori's neck noting the removed seal. Hatori clenched his hand into a fist. "Fuck yo- AGH!" Yet another jolt of electricity coursed through him, "Watch it, keep this up and we might have to kill the poor owl, be such a shame to lose the last of the Doragonfukurou. I'd recommend you play along Akarusa."

Hatori closed his eyes they had her, how could he let her fall into their hands. He was back to where this had all begun except now he was a prisoner. His 'sensei' continued to explain, "I wouldn't look so worried our deal remains the same, kill the remaining traitors. Maybe then your clan can at least go down in history with their honor intact. That's what you care about isn't it?"

He gave no response, bringing several moments of silence between them before he heard the crisp grass being trodden upon by his ear. "Well I lied, since we cannot keep track of you any longer you have exactly a week from now to complete your mission. You know where to find us once you are done."

His clenched his hand around the grass tearing up the roots from the earth in which it once resided. What a fucking idiot he was, letting her leave his side like that to go hunting... He was done with them, he wasn't going to be their lapdog any more and certainly not stand aside and let them get away with this. Ogama could wait, the ANBU who had got him involved in this from the moment he left the academy had to be put an end he couldn't go on living on the run like this.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc, Part 22 Or 

Outskirts, Otogakure​
Ran takes the box from Chika and gently starts to unwrap it. Before he could open the lid to the box, he stopped his hands. "There isn't something weird in here right? A snake isn't going to pop out is it?" Ran slightly lifted the back corner of the box and peered inside. "Doesn't seem like it..." He slowly opened the lid to reveal the hand carved yellow pan flute within. "Chika..." He slowly picked it up and smiled. "You have no skill at all in making instruments." With that little tease, Ran let his tongue slip out of smile across his lips. "Ah know ah don't, but still."

Ran gave her a light peck on the cheek and sat back down. "I love it! Really!" He gladly began to play a little tune on it, a bit out of tune for him, not quite the perfect instrument but... "It's perfectly imperfect." 

Fast Forward A few days Later

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City​
Orchestra city, A massive town built towards the border of the hotsprings country. It's a bustling city, filled with music and art, the rich go there to get richer, the poor go there for a shot at the big time. This village is home to some of the richest men of the sound country, make it one of the more popular destinations amongst travelers. Tomorrow night is to be held a massive Gala event, thrown by the mayor of the town himself. One of the minor nobles of this town was master Nikimaru Shouzen, Short, chubby, balding and a poor taste in facial hair, The manor of Mr. Shouzen is where Ran and Chika would currently be headed. 

The estate before the two sound ninja was somewhat awe-inspiring, though from its general appearance... ... it all screamed one thing to Ran.  

"This man is trying to hard to show he's rich...."As the two stood there, staring at what could only be described as overcompensation incarnate, a group of men, dressed in finely tailored suits gathered before them. Each man clearly appeared to be a stuffed shirt, pressed collared, button upped yes man."Ahm thinkin they got jus a bit too much goin fer them." Chika had spoken clearly and Ran had to agree... "I'm sticking with my initial ide-" Before he could complete his sentence, The butlers quickly spread apart to form two single file lines. 

"His Nobleness, Lord High, The Owner of the mansion before you and contributor to the wealth of this town, the biggest man you will meet, with the largest pockets within the city, Lord Nikimaru Shouzen." Out from behind a second row of butlers, which... lord knows where they came from, stepped a tiny man, probably barely touching four foot eight, wearing a good three inches of heel and a gaudy suit made of golden thread, red trim and silver buttons stood before the two shinobi.

"I see you have come to see I, The biggest man within Orchestra city!" Shouzen snickered a little, placing the back of his hand to his mouth. "See this! Even the sound village recognizes the importance of the great me!" "Ah don' know about tha...Seems like there's more than a lil bit missin down there." Chika mutters under her breath. Ran pats Chika's shoulder and whispers back, "Now now dear, it's not right to make fun of midgets."

Shouzen's eye begins to twitch a bit. "I see.... They sent rude people who do not understand the importance of nobility!" He cleared his throat, obviously embarrassed and appalled at the scene before him. "How dare they insult the great me! Do they not know who i am!? I'm paying them for this mission and they better not mess it up!!" The little man thought to himself, gripping his jacket tightly. "As i said! Clearly the village worries about the great me and would not have sent just any shinobi on this mission!" 

Shouzen cleared his throat once more, looking very proud of himself. "You hired the sound village-" "I DID NO SUCH THING!" The little man threw a small rag he'd been using to wipe the sweat from his brow to the ground and stomped on it. "I would never do such a thing! I am a proud man who would never stoop so low!" As he stood there, he stared Ran directly in the eyes, Cocking his head upward as the sound ninja stared downwards towards him. 

"You're standing on your handkerchief." Ran simply pointed at the man's foot, "Ah yes thank you, this was a gift from my father and..." As he bent down to pick up the handkerchief he threw it on the ground once more. "I KNOW I WAS STANDING ON IT! IT'S A SIGN OF ANGER YOU INSOLENT.." , appeared, placing his hand over the masters mouth. "Forgive my master." 

He spoke simply, quietly but the power behind the words, such a simple sentence yet oddly compelling from the soft and gentle voice of the butler. "He can be a bit, brash. Please, come inside."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 2, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City​

The young woman followed the butler and the important man.  The man's attitude started to quickly get on Chika's nerves.  The gaudy paintings of the man shown to be significantly taller than he was, hung all over the room.  He also had statues of him standing in various heroic poses, much, much, more muscular than he was.  She raised her eyebrow at the narcissistic nature of the man that they were being paid to protect.  The man was in the process of explaining his fortune, like they didn't know anything about him.  Her annoyance was obvious as she walked away from the 'welcome party'.  She huffs, looking around at everything that sat in various glass cases and on shelves.

She puts her hands behind her back, walking around, until she comes to a statue where she just stands and looks up at.  Her eyes squint up at it, “I don' understand the self absorbency that th' rich an famous have.” she shrugs, poking the leg of the statue, causing it to fall down roughly, ripping down a painting as well.  “Uh, oops?”

“THAT LITTLE!” The small man was fuming, stomping toward Chika, “THAT STATUE AND PAINTING COST ME 750,000 RYU!” he looks at her expectantly. Ran looks at the man, "I'll give you 250." 

"A THIRD!?" 
"No.. 250 ryu."

Chika gives off a sigh, “It's ahkay, Ran-kun.  As much as I don' wanna, I'll pay for it in full.  As long as little man appreciates the help we're giving him.”  Shouzen scoffed, “As if a lowly shinobi like you could pay for all this!”  Blue eyes scan over the man, measuring him up, then sighs again, “Yer no' worth...” she cuts herself off before blinking slowly, getting very serious and suppressing her accent, “You see, _Lord_, I am sure I could buy out your manor and land with only a portion of my savings.  I'm sure you and I are no different in we were given our fortune, rather than earning it ourselves.  So let's get to the purpose of the mission, instead of just showing off the massive fortune you have found yourself sitting upon, shall we?” she looks at Ran, and smiles, “Uncle Hikaru was...head of Umbral Metallurgy company.  Yes, _that_ Umbral Metallurgy.” she chuckles slightly, waiting for a response from Shouzen, she looks at Ran again, “Sorry it was hid from ya, Ran.” she stretches backward gently, “But that isn't important.  Our mission is fer protectin this pain in th' arse.” her accent folding back once more as she towers intimidatingly over the Lord.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 2, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc 

Orchestra City- Overcompensation Manor​
Ran blinked a little, Chika was related to THAT family huh? "Makes sense with the armor I suppose... going to need a little time for that to fully soak in..." He shook his head as the little man before them nodded, "I see you are from at least a DECENT line of stock young miss." Shouzen wiped his forehead off, leaving a stain of dirt. "Sir." The butler from before spoke up, "What is it Kouske!" Shouzen shouted, "Your handkerchief was dirty. You've left a smudge." The young butler hands his master over a new one, "Thank you Kouske!" 

The little man wipes and cleans his forehead, handing the dirtied handkerchief to the head butler. "Now make sure that has been properly cleaned. It was a present from my father you know!" Ran simply rolled his eyes, This man was five steps from getting thrown out a window by him personally. "Well then, I've shown you the mansion, We shall retire to my office for drinks and discuss the mission at hand." A few moments later, the group found themselves in a very large office. 

Book shelves line the walls shooting towards the forty foot ceiling, a massive mahogany desk lay before them, etchings of bijuu and ninja of every country  carved with great detail and care, even the beads of sweat rolling off the shinobi could be seen. They all bore the Shinobi head band, this must have been an engraving of the great war. "Start the music Kouske." The little man takes a seat in a chair obviously seven sizes too large for him, the desk and chair sitting in front of a painting that towered the room itself, it was a painting of the little man as a rich and powerful warrior. On either side of the painting two windows spanning floor to ceiling. 

The young butler followed the masters orders, turning on the music and allowing it to fill the room with sound other than Shouzen's platitude.












"And the pretentiousness continues into this choice of music." Ran thought to himself, merely giving Chika a look of disapproval. "Ahem!" The lord of the house clears his throat. "I shall start from the beginning then, So pay close attention!" Shouzen cleared his throat once more, something that had become an annoying habit of his. "I am-" "Pompous?" Ran blurted out, "No. I am..." "Conceited?" "No... I am..." "Egotistical!" Ran turned to look at Chika. "Ah! I think you got it!"

SLAM! Shouzen's hands slam onto the table as he stands upright in the chair and leans towards the two shinobi, barely coming over the desk. "Listen here you imbecilic, cretinous, daft, dotty, tomfool, enigmatic IDIOTS!" Sweat poured down from his brow. "I am paying for you morons to guard me! I am paying good money for this mission, so i ask you to be serious and show some damn respect before I tell your kage about your actions AND HAVE YOUR EMPTY HEADS SERVED TO ME ON A SILVER PLATTER!!!!!!!! Do you understand!?" 

Ran and Chika sat there for a moment, turned to each other and nodded. "Enigmatic doesn't mean stupid though." Ran comments. "I DON'T CARE WHAT IT MEANS!!!" The lord was like a rabid pit-bull near frothing at the mouth.  "Don' talk ta Ran like tha'.  Ya better be a bit nicer.  Ah don't think ya wanna git me angry.  We're jus havin a bit a fun." Shouzen's eye twitched, a vein slowly throbbing int he corner of his forehead, from the looks of it near bursting. "Lord Shouzen, The reason they are here. Please." Kouske sits the frothing man back down, wiping his forehead. 


"Ah yes. Ahem." Again... He clears his throat, "I am going to kill him if he does that again. I swear to all the gods, i will cut his throat." Ran's own eye twitched, but he kept his words within his own mind. "I am..." He paused, looking Ran dead in the eyes. "Continue." Ran folded his arms and kicked one leg over the other. "Very good. I am Nikimaru Shouzen, I've been in charge of a grand fortune for my entire life. Lately a business transaction has lead to some unforeseen events. I've been receiving death threats from an unknown source. " 

The butler Kouske tosses a pile of thirty seven letters onto the table. "Each one describes quite the gruesome death for my lord." He states, standing at the pompous assholes side. "Hmm?" Ran took a look at some of the letters, "As you can see, This is a problem. I am hosting a Gala tonight at my summer mansion for many HIGH and IMPORTANT people." Ran blinked a bit, "Why did you emphasize that?" "Because! It's important to note that you two will be undercover! As such, you can't expect to be dressed like THAT!" Ran turned to Chika, examined her, then looked at himself. "Well i see the armor being an issue for undercover. But how am I dressed wrongly? Can't i simply be the musician?" 

"I WONT-" Before he could begin to look like a rabies infect squirrel, Kouske stopped Shouzen once more. "The lord only hires the most renowned musical geniuses from across the land. You two shall be a young lord and lady, You will be from the Tea Country, we have no nobles associated with said country coming to visit, You shall be in the clear." Ran sighed, "So this means-" "You will be given a suit. She will be given a dress. You will be cleaned, Trim and proper." 

Ran let out a sigh. "Fine." Shouzen and Kouske nod, "Good then." Shouzen cleared his throat, once again, "I am going to murder him." Ran thought, eye twitching. "Well then! Go see the tailor in town! Preparations are underway within the week and the tailor needs your measurements!" 

With that, Ran and Chika were escorted off the premises, "So far, i liked the letter that said they were going to choke him with his own paintings."


----------



## Cjones (Oct 2, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure VI*


Bloody…mangled…broken wings. Osamu had never witnessed this in his long life, but he had heard the tale of the clans’ lore. They weren’t true phoenixes in any sense they were actually, in his words, mongrels pretending to be birds. Dogs that wanted the wings to fly because a bird had landed down to the ground one day and gave them its blessing. These wings that protrude out of Rex back and the raising temperature that surrounded him. This was the sign of their cursed bloodline. Such a rare sight to witness such a thing, it could only be described as…

“Disgusting.” The Tsuchikage looked down upon Rex from his towering stone shoulder with disdain. “Animals that seek to reach heights that they could never reach in their miserable lives, is that what brought about this horrid transformation? Such a delusion of grandeur this clan holds for its false idol. It’s about time I show you…” The golem stirred towering a massive fist against the insect like forms of both Zo and Rex. 

“That a bitch and her pup have no right to bite the hand that fed them.” He yelled.

Even with the descending fist, that blocked out all light, leaving only the darkness of its shadow, ruby eyes illuminated underneath with no show of fear as the wings on his back glowed with a brighter shade of red and, just like a bullet, he collided head on with the golems arm. The power from this form, was something Osamu had never witnessed, Rex tore through the palm with ease. Inside the light of fire ran up the length of its arm, near the neck, exploding in an incinerating shockwave with the faux pheniox appearing beside Osamu. His eyes were of such a brilliant crimson, it would be safe to say that he was the devil come to life. 

“ARRRRRRGH.” Rex struck in a great explosion that tore half off the golem’s face off. But it had a swiftness that defied the size of the monstrosity, swatting Rex from the air and down onto the earthen floor. The Tsuchikage reappeared further along the midsection of his creation, having melded into the earth to avoid the attack. Once his head protruded out, for the first time, shock showed on his stern face, those same eyes from before stared directly at him, dead in the face. 

*“I WILL KILL YOU. OSAMU.”* 

Like a shooting star of flames Rex ripped into the midsection, a similar effect to the arm, but the entire golem began to steam and heat up, before being completely eviscerated into a shower of rocks. Osamu was tossed out from the force of the attack with Rex on his trail as he soared down at him, his wings spread in their full length. The sheer heat he emitted was enough to cause residual damage as the Tsuchikage’s skin began to burn, it was on fire, then he was assaulted. The hand of the angered Minami pierced directly through his and plowed him deep, miles, into the earth with his hand through his shoulder. 

“THIS IS IT.” Blood dripped from his wings, scorching the earth upon contact, as his wings expanded into a more mangled spiked form. His eyes were lit with a pleasure that could only be derived from killing your most hated enemy as his wings shot down to impale Osamu straight through the heart. A fitting death for such a man. 

“Doton: Kajūgan no Jutsu.” 
*(Earth Release: Added-Weight Rock Technique) *

Suddenly Rex’s body stiffened, as if a magnetic force was holding on to him, his wings stopped inches away from his mark simply shaking as he tried to force them to move. The barrel of the rifle pressed against his chest as he watched Osamu begin his counter attack. 

“Doton: Maruchipiasu no Jutsu.” 
*(Earth Release: Multi Piercing Shot)* 

The rapid sound of gunfire filled the hole with Rex’s body convulsion from the force of the enhanced earth bullets tore through his, propelling him off Osamu and out the hole from the repeated blasts. On his feet his hand touched the earth behind him which cracked and ran along his arm and onto the injury he sustained from the Minami. The earth molded into his skin which caused a grunt of pain from the elder shinobi just as it was began to harden around the wound. 

“That should stop the bleeding.” 

*BEEP*

His finger pressed into the ringing device inside his inner ear, the voice that permeated from it was that of his granddaughter.

“Sofu-sama…We have him.” 
​


----------



## Kei (Oct 2, 2014)

_

Death of a Child
Zyana_​


Zyana stood in the middle of her work, blood splattered across her face. She looked like she was bored, almost as a child who was done playing with the same old toys. Half of that feeling was true. Zyana wanted to fight someone on as equally strong as her teacher or just a few notches lower. She wanted to test her skills and blade against a real opponent. As her eyes scanned the lackluster competition, she knew that her body had changed. It ached for battle, for a real competition, it wanted to get stronger and destroy everything in its path.

There was no other path for her to take?.

She must get stronger or she would die?.

Kill or be killed?​
That was her life at this point in time, and she doesn?t see that changing anytime soon. It was the type of life style she knew would lead to her death, but at the same time it brought her so much comfort. 

*?I never expected a child to be placed on a mission like this.?*​
A voice snapped her out of her thoughts and slowly Zyana realized the person that they were trying to lure out had taken the bait. She stood, no she towered over Zyana, she probably had another foot and a couple of inches on her compared to Zyana. Her body was buff, most female ninjas and hired hands preferred lean muscles.  However, the way this woman was clearly stronger than Zyana?.

So this was a true hired hand.

Demo?​
Zyana turned to the woman and frowned, tattoos dominated half of her body and the way she smiled at Zyana sent chills down her spine.

?Demo?I would guess.? Zyana told her, and the woman only shrugged her shoulders, ?Where is he??

Demo laughed and Zyana almost swore that her voice shook the whole building. 

_*?Young and green behind the ears! You think because you just asked I would just tell you??*_

?I gave it a shot.?

*?Truly you did, but I?m on the clock and you made a loud racket. Though I wouldn?t be surprised, because you are Emiya student aren?t you??*​
Her eyes widen and Demo let out another powerful laugh before running her fingers through her hair.

?There aren?t many hired hands that have students these days, and because you are young there are only have two ways to get in this type of business. You were either born in it, or you have someone introduce you.?​
So this is what it meant to deal with a true hired hand. Especially when that hired hand is an experience veteran.  Zyana turned slowly, Demo, a woman with incredible talent and known for getting jobs done, no matter whom she worked with. Even when she killed those on her side, it was only for the sake of progressing the mission. How could Zyana think that a woman like her wouldn?t be the type to research their opponents? 

Zyana smiled, how exciting?.

?Are you asking me if he is here or not?? Zyana asked her before the smile completely disappeared off her face, ?You must be getting old?.?

*?That is why I hate young hands?.Always with the mouth.?*​


----------



## Kei (Oct 2, 2014)

_
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
A Battle For Everyone's Soul_​

It was like a tiny buzzing noise ringing in Rex’s head, as if someone locked a ton of bees and unleashed them as soon as he hit the ground. Buzzing, hitting every corner of his skull as if they wanted to get free. They slammed against every corner of his skull as he got up from the ground. The bloody mangled wings pushed him up from the ground as Rex grabbed his head. It really hurt! He wanted them to leave! Ah! Stop! The buzzing needed to stop!

Rex grabbed his head before scratching at it, the buzzing got louder and louder with each passing second, and Rex scratched even harder. 

“Rex….?” Zo called out to her cousin as she watched him scratch the side of his skull until it bleed.  He tore the skin off the side of his head, and bits of pieces of his skin were caught underneath his nails. Though he stopped as his arms dropped like lead, as if they weren’t even apart of his body.  

_*“Hungry….Zo…..”*_ Rex’s eyes lost all sense of color, no there was color, but it wasn’t natural. His pupils were red and his sclera was red as well. Everything was red. The only way she knew that he was looking at her was because of the pupils they were a bit darker than the red of his sclera.

*“Hungry…..Hungry…..HUNGRY!!! HUNGRY!!! ZO! ZO! HUNGRY!!!”*​
He clenched his skull again as if he was fighting against something that was trying to escape the inner of his skull. Rex looked up at his cousin and for a moment, he moved way too fast. Rex used the wings to propel himself at Zo. He was so close, that Zo felt the unnatural heat propelling itself off his body. It was like she was standing next to a forest fire….

She couldn’t see his eyes, but she saw the drool escape his lips and the glint of his fangs. A small smile crept up on his face as he finally looked up at her.

*“Hungry….”*

_“Ah….”_

_What happened? 
Something was brushing against her throat?
There was this unnatural sound resonating in her body….._

Zo looked down at Rex, who had his find deeply embedded into her neck. 

_“R-Rex…...?”_

Zo voice cracked until with enough force he pulled off taking a bit of flesh and muscles with him. 

Blood splattered from her neck as Zo fell to the ground. She grasped her neck as she saw Rex stood over her….

He was eating it….He was really eating it….He was eating the chunk he bit off….

And for a minute Zo felt scared....​


----------



## Kei (Oct 2, 2014)

_
Death of a Child
Zyana_​


There was no need to talk. On the battle field, there was only the need for the sword and shield. That was what Zyana learnt over the time being with Emiya. She didn?t need anything or anyone when she was on the battle field. She only needed her skill, and her blades. She needed to have a goal, and her goal was always to survive. There was nothing else she needed to do, unless told otherwise by Emiya. 

So when their blades clashed together in a symphony of metal hitting up against metal. This was just a job. There was neither hate nor malice, there was no love or pain, and it was only a necessity for them to move forward with their lives.

Zyana wouldn?t feel anything is Demo had cut her down. No, she had long accepted that people died, it was natural, so who was she to think she was anything special. If Zyana felt anything, it would be sadness. She would be sad that she left Emiya side, but she knew Emiya would be able to move on. 

Just like she would have to if he died?.

Like she did when she killed her mother?.

When her village burnt to the ground in the mix of flames and smoke?​
Demo launched herself at Zyana with her fist balled into a tight fist. Zyana quickly took off her jacket and threw it in front of her.  Demo?s fist touched the jacket causing it to become completely enwrapped by the clothing item. Zyana caught Demo?s arm underneath her own, before slamming her free hand against the jacket, and that was when Demo eyes widen. She launched her free hand at Zyana and Zyana dodged backwards.

She took out a kunai as she stared down at Demo, why was she thinking unnecessary things. Why were they plaguing her mind now? 

?Zyana! What?s going on? Report!?

?Currently engaging the enemy?.? Zyana responded but not once taking her eyes off of Demo, who was struggling with the jacket. Though it was going to be a while as she struggled, but Zyana didn?t want to once misjudge Demo.   

*?I love it when the young ones show amazing potential! It gives me life!? *Demo said as she slammed her hand that was wrapped up against the jacket against the ground causing the floors to crack. *?I mean my own little one is getting stronger by the second, so I only hope he can show as much potential as you do!?*

Zyana eyes widen, ?Well?Ha?.I never imagined a kid giving me a hard as time!?

There were two!?​
Zyana turned around but as soon as she did, she felt something grab the back of her head.

_*?That?s enough from you?.Sleep?.?​*_


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 2, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc 

Orchestra City- Overcompensation Manor​

After being escorted out of the manor, Chika's eyes kept a long watch on Ran before coughing gently and speaking, "Ahm sorry Ran fer hidin that from ya fer so long.  Didn't think ah could." The redhead chuckles as she snakes her hand into the blonde's.
"Yeah... Well it kind of makes sense now I suppose..."
"Bout what?"
"All the free armor."
She laughs, "It ain't free.  Well, Ah have several sets made in advance...jus in case.  Ah mean...Ah do get it free, jus...ah give th' workers that make them bonuses with the equivalent of the armor split between them."
"Yet you never got me a war horse..." Ran says jokingly.
"Ya didn' need a pony Ran." she teases in response, ?Sides, ain't ah enough o' a warhorse for ya?? she winks at the shinobi.
"No, I like my horses trained, you're untameable."
?We'll see about that.? she laughs, ?Y'know ah told ya this'd happen.  We're gonna haveta dress up, an' dance.? she slowly starts loosening the straps on her armor, so it's more easily taken off, ?You ever gotten something tailored, Ran?? she gives him a look, flipping her hair back by shaking her head.

"No, I've never gotten anything tailored..." Ran rubbed the back of his head.

?Fer once ah think ah know more than yerself.? she chuckles, as they stand in front of the shop, she runs her fingers through her hair so it seems fairly kempt.  ?See, they're gonna have ta take yer measurements, so they can tailor a suit fer ya.  Jus' lemme do th' talkin fer the materials 'n shit.? she states as she walks in with a true natural arrogance about herself.  

She clears her throat, suppressing her accent again, she continues to be serious as she speaks, ?Hello.?

?Hello!  Someone will be with you in just a moment!? a chipper voice responds.

?We have been sent here by Lord Nikimaru Shouzen to be tailored for the highest quality cashmere, wool and silk suit, however the young man desires, as well as the finest silk dress for myself.  We are to look our best for the Gala.? She smiles as a man and a woman come out with measuring instruments.  

?Please, come with us!? The man says smiling, eying Ran's butt, Chika gives the man a look.  ?Tha's mah piece of ass, pretty boy.  Don' touch it.? she whispers quietly to the man as she gets taken away by the woman.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 2, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
Fuzengakure

What happened? He and Mami were lost, lost in the joyous event that was the phoenix festival. The two of them were going to enter the cake baking contest. On their way there, they came across a weeping girl on a bench. The two of them went to comfort her, but just then a image appeared in the sky. A message... A caution... A promise. Iwagakure would lay waste to Fuzengakure. Moments after the image in the sky faded, there was a smell silence. Everyone, him, Mami, the weeping girl, and the civilians just stood there staring at the beautiful blue sky, as if they were waiting for some other message, a message that would say all of this was some big misunderstanding.

It wasn't.

When the first explosion went off, all the civilians panicked. What Hado did next... He would never forget. The weeping girl at the bench, he abandoned. The ivory haired shinobi simply grabbed Mami by her wrists and ran off. An invasion, what could he do about it? The only thing that came to mind was to get both him and Mami out of here, and get to safety. He'd let the higher ups of Fuzengakure sort this mess up, that was their job... Right? Besides what would a lowly genin like him accomplish? "H-Hado what are you doing!" The eight year old girl who was practically being dragged yelled. "You're a ninja! Grandpa wouldn't be running right now, he'd give these pebble ninja that ol whoppa pow! We'll fight together!"

The grip on the girls hands tightened. _"I'm a fucking coward."_ The young Terumi picked up Mami, throwing her over his shoulder, as he decided to jump on a nearby building for more efficient travel. _"In the beginning... I'd would always ramble about how I would want to unite the world and acheive peace... What the fuck was I thinking. What kind of dream is that!"_ He thought to himself, as he ignored the outside world. Truth be told, he didn't remember why he had the stupid dream in the first place. 

"Hado..." The girl called out to the teen she looked up to so much. "Do you remember... That day you saved me?" Just like that the ivory haired boy stopped jumping from rooftop to rooftop, and halted. "You saved both me and Miss Sparkle, once from the bullies, and once from that swordsman man. Sure... You lost to the bullies and that man, but you still tried to save me!" As she dangled over Hado's shoulder, she began to pound on the teens back. "WHY CAN'T YOU SAVE THESE PEOPLE LIKE THE DAY YOU TRIED TO SAVE ME!"

"Stop that!" Hado yelled, annoyed by the girls relentless hitting. With one good shake, the girl was sent to the ground, landing on her back.  Suddenly the young shinobi's annoyed demeanor softened. "Mami... I-I'm." He reached out for the girl, only for his hand to be slapped away as she sat up. 

The eight year old girl stood up, with tears in her eyes. In contrast to those watery eyes she looked absolutely furious. The ground rumbled as a nearby explosion went off in the distance. Looks like Mami would have one of her fits in a middle of an invasion. "I won't cry! Grandpa always said crybabies can't be shinobi's!" She fought the tears. "I'm not sad... I'm angry! Not because you did that, not because you're being a meanie! I'm angry because... You disgrace shinobi! You disgrace grandpa, momma, and uncle Kibishii by being a scareycat! Why did you become a ninja if all you're gonna do is run!" The girl seethed at the teen

He couldn't reply. One thing he knew for sure... He would never be half the ninja Mami would be when she grew up. _"Why did I want to become a ninja?"_ It's weird, if this was him in the beginning of when he became a shinobi, his answer would be so simple. To become stronger, so he could bring peace. Growing up, his parents would feed him propaganda about how eradicating shinobi was the answer to peace. They would go on about how most threats in the world come from shinobi, and that by erasing both ninja and kunoichi alike, all threats would be less severe. The very existence of shinobi would cause a inevitable power gap, and that no gap should existence between mankind. After all, when the notorious shinobi Sasuke Uchiha inherited the gift of the sage of six paths, the world would stand no chance against him.  


Then there were the kids who would bully those weaker than them. Those who couldn't defend themselves, people like Hado. That's when he came up with his resolve... To defend the innocent when no one else can.  _"How could've I've forgotten..."_ Suddenly Hado bent down to get on eye level with Mami. "I never thought I'd see the day where an eight year old could convince me to fight in a invasion." Suddenly Hado put a hand on Mami's head. "I'm sorry." Suddenly the young girl ran into the ivory haired  boy, and wrapped her hands around him tightly to give him a hug.

"Get down!" Breaking up the moment, Hado pushed the girl on the ground, pulled a kunai out, and pivoted one hundred and eight degrees. His ninja senses were getting sharper. 

"Hado, you're one hundred years too early to be facing me." Said the black haired man, who was carrying the Executioner's Blade. This man was none other than Kibishii, Hado's teacher, and Mami's uncle. "We're leaving, let's go." He muttered as another explosion in the background went off. Hado was at a loss for words, how would he explain to Kibishii that he actually wanted to stay and help the innocents? "Look, I know you think you can make a difference here, but you can't. This isn't our battle."

"This is Fuzengakure, which is also apart of the black nation! Kirigakure and Fuzengakure are allies!" Hado replied immediately to his teacher. "You know I can't sit around here and watch this go down, and not do a thing!" If it wasn't for Mami... He thought, he would've gladly left with Kibishii to escape this warzone.

"You say that as if the both of you have a choice in the matter. " The last thing Hado remembered before everything went black was a blur, and an elbow colliding with his face.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 2, 2014)

[Anti-Carnage Code - Enemy Is.. ]
-Fuzen Invasion Arc  (Act 2)-
An explosion oh white, orange and red enveloped everyone's vision, a scene so large would draw anyone's attention, and a drew the attention of a certain green haired girl that leaped from building from building, pursing the source of the flash that others had been running from. She hopped through the corridors of broken buildings that were surrounded by many of broken souls and bodies, mainly, corpses that appeared here and there at the corner of her eyesight.

They were simply no longer with the living at that's how it was. As far as Riokou was concerned they were just former vessels that no longer held the flame of life. So she didn't even take a second glance at them, but this wasn't the act of a cold heart brushing aside all possible troubles. Instead it was a clear and strong heart that had been around death so many times that the physical form was meaningless to her.

So Riokou's flying body traveled across the fiery land after every push off her foot from the damaged buildings in her way. Eventually, an even more dreadful sight appeared below at ground level. No, it was even deeper, a pile of destruction had taken place like a bomb had been set off, leaving a large pile of rubble as it's last mark.

She couldn't clearly make out the situation, however there was a woman that stood tall and powerful over her enemies. With the latter being a pair that were on the verge of having their light flicker away. Even with such a scene appearing as if a villain were about to take her victory over her unfortunate victims, it still wouldn't be right to just claim whose side was on whose, but one thing was for certain. That explosion from earlier had surely been from that woman clothes in yellow attire, so while descending from the air Riokou reached into both of her pouches....

And a flurry of shuriken came down like a storm to tear anyone it's path to shreds, however they were aimed at no one in particular, simply at the open space between the two conflicting forces. 

Like turbulence, Riokou followed behind and landed with one bent knee to the ground in order to cushion her fall. As she rose to standing, position, she met eye to eye with the older women in yellow.

"Riokou of Silent Honors,"

 Her green ponytail swayed back and for as she took check at both parties in a complete cold silence. The two girls covered in the pile of stone and dirt would not be able to make much movement because of their tight surroundings, and on closer inspection, one of them seemed to be using their own flesh and blood to guard their compatriot. Such a sight would give no facial reaction to the young kunoichi but her heart felt a resonance at that kind of selfless display,

...In contrast, the older women in yellowed carried an explosive tag between her two fingers, most likely to put an end to whatever scuffle they were having....As the one who seemed more suitable to speak with, Riokou turned her attention to the attacker 

"I'm not the type to kill without a reason, nor am I the type to attack from the shadows, so you'll have to forgive my rudeness as I ask you this,"

A kunai slid from out of her sleeve and into her grasp. The blade meant for cutting flesh was pointed at the one whose flesh would be cut depending the answer,

"What exactly is your 'job', and....are you an enemy to this village?.....If your answer to that second question is yes, then you've just given me a reason to kill you,"​​


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Liquid Time]*

_*Enshin no Omei*​_"Is it necessary?"I ask while trying to make understand Takao-san that there?s no point in this if my flames have not returned yet. We are heading towards the Uzumaki Family?s house again. Actually what bothers me isn?t going there, I mean that red-haired runt sometimes is a good laughing stock and his sisters treat me just as if I were a normal person, well, the ogre woman sometimes beats me up but it?s her fault for not doing things properly; seriously who would open the seal restraining a fucking Tailed Beast and then forget to put it back? My body hurt like hell that time. If it weren?t because Nibi doesn?t seem to care much about getting out - something that i find fairly strange - I would be dead by now. Anyway, the real problem today is-

"There it is!!!"

"Manami, you shouldn?t run like that."

Yes, these two are the real problem. The Idiot Princess and The Blind Bitch are accompanying us. They are visiting that imbecile Uzumaki shorty. I mentioned it before right? that the princess was in good terms with this family from the Uzumaki clan but even more, just recently I discovered that she was classmates with Hitomi...the fucking terrorist pretty much blackmailed me and forced me to take her to afew luxurious restaurants of the village in exchange of not telling the princess about my status among the shinobi. Stupid Hyuuga I?ll definitely pay her back; when we are in missions she is so damn obedient it almost makes me puke but as soon as she takes off her ANBU mask, she becomes a complete bastard. 

It is strange though, its like everyone I get to know has some sort of relationship with the princess...I need to start to put some distance, being honest I don?t see myself as part of her circle full of weirdos. On the other hand, it gives me some sort of relief since - as much as I hate Hitomi Hyuuga and think that the Uzumaki runt is a stupid - i think all the people surrounding here are reliable ones. There?s also Takao-san and Ryoga-sama. It doesn?t matter what, even if this scarred guardian dog gets to lose his fangs, she won?t be in danger. With people supporting her, she won?t follow the steps of our ancestors regardless of what she may lose. 

Before I realized it, we were already in front of the building, with Takao-san knocking at their door. We only heard a weak "coming!" and it didn?t take long before the door opened revealing Akari Uzumaki in her - apparently casual - fine lady clothes. Must admit it, she has style but doesn?t erase the fact that she is a demon, who according to my teacher, sucks at a lot of things and somehow, miraculously, gets eough strength to beat everyone?s ass when thinsg aren?t too serious. i wonder if that?s a real special ability? "You are early, Takao." wa sthe first thing she said as soon as she saw us"I have a mission so I thought the sooner he gets his check up, the sooner i can depart."I even told him that It was fine if I came alone, he should stop treating me as if we were family or something. Out relationship is only teacher-student, if it weren?t cause I know that he is only doing this because in my current state I can?t be sent in important missions for the Black Ops, I would think that he is getting too friendly with me although he always has that expressionless face.

"Nee-san, who is at the doo..."he stopped his sentence once he managed to see us"Uchiha"is the first thing he says. Gah!! He fucking pisses me off!"Uzumaki"I said, glaring at him as well. Ugh, I don?t know why but, although I know I get angry easily, every time I see this guy, I feel very irritated. Last time he was still annoying me with his stupid "Don?t see at my sis? boobs" and "Don?t look at her legs!" or "Don?t get close to her, you perverted crafty cat!!" Imbeciel, what is he gonna do when she realizes that I actually do those things!? I know I have sai it plenty of times already but as far as this kind of things go, I am perfectly healthy. Anyway, who wouldn?t like Urara uzumaki? Actually its his fault for having such a goddess as his sister. 

"Wow, there are sparks between them."

"Am I the only one seeing a big black dog and a poodle behind them?" 

"Stop it!"and then both of us were on the ground. Damn old hag, one of these days for sure."Hurry up and enter!! Takao you too, you should educate this brat of yours a little more"tsk, saying whatever she wants. I have enough with him and Kaito-senpai kicking the crap out of me during each training, I don?t need them teaching me manners. Without a word more, we entered the mansion and walked over to the living room, I will ask again...Why am I the only shit who has a horrible house in the most horrible section of the Uchiha compound?"Ara ara, you are early today."the vocie is obviously Urara-san?s, she is the only one in this house who can be called a lady and she was wearing-

"Nee-chan, what on earth are you wearing?!"



I don?t know If I am lucky or my luck is just plain awful. As soon as I saw her, the blood struck my head quickly, my cheeks felt like burning. Ugh, isn?t she aware of her looks at all? She should be thankful that everyone here are decent people who wouldn?t...wait, the princess...Where is she?! Looking around I see the idiot approaching the red-haired girl from behind. Quickly I catch here before she does something weird again, last time she was gonna get her ass kicked by that half foreigner or whatever she was."Ak-kun, you?re such a party pooper!"she said throwing atantrum as Hitomi and Uzumaki Akashi only sighed.

"Urara-neechan, cover yourself, how can you allow this guy to see you like that?"

"Oh don?t worry, Ak-kun. Akaya-kun is a good boy, so there is no problem, right?"

Quickly I turn around my blushing face and only nod. How naive can she be?! And also, stop calling him like that! It?s weird enough that the kanji of our names are those for _Red_, I don?t need him to get called juts like me too.

"You two are just a couple of brats.Akashi, Manami, Hitomi, you three go out to buy something for today?s meal. Urara you have the room ready, right? "

"Yes, oneesama."

"Brat, lets get going. I told you that if your condition improved, I will do what Takao requested."

I only nodded and then followed the two red-haired women. Yeah,it?s been a while now since I lost my fire release, I haven?t been able to contact Nibi either. I hope nothing is wrong here.

"Huh? What is Ak-kun going to do?"

"Dunno"

"You don?t know? he is-"

"Akashi-kun, i think you three should go already. You don?t want to see her angry when she comes back"

*"True!"*

"How frightened are they from her?"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 3, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- The Tailors 












​
"Right then Tall blond and handsome this way." Ran was lead away from Chika, He wasn't quite sure what to do here. "Not exactly my forte here..." He thought to himself, he was lead to a small circular platform with several mirrors in front of it. "You ever been tailored before there sweets?" Ran shook his head simply, "Uh... nah i ain't never been... I mean, no.. Hehe." Ran rubbed the back of his head, "Oh... Never hmm?" The tailors eye begins to burn with a mighty flame. 

"Well darling~ No worries~ Alex is here to make sure your first time is smooth~" Ran paused as Alex began to get needles and tape and other assorted items from a small box. "Um... Why did you say it like that?" The shinobi questions, but the tailor kept fidgeting around with his tools. "Oh~ No worries sweets! I'll be gentle, Always good to get a first timer you know~ Show them the ropes." A slight giggle escaped the tailors lips as he grabbed a note pad, pencil and measuring tape. 

"Now then~ How bout we start by taking that shirt off and getting some... Accurate measurements~" Ran nodded, not noticing the lustful look in the Tailors eyes. "Oh?, Arms are well defined, Do you work out?" Alex began to take his measurements starting with the neck, the biceps, the forearm "Oh heaven has sent me a hunk~" Alex grins as he slides the tape down Ran's side. 

"Now for that waist~" The tailor positioned himself in front of Ran, sliding his arms around his waist and pulling the tape tote as he wrapped it in place. "Do you have to be on your knees for this?" The young man questions, "Shh sweets, i need quiet to make sure i don't miss write the measurement and have to do it again~" Alex stayed silent for a second. "On second thought, talk away~"  

After the waist, came the legs. "From the back of the waist~" Alex slide his hand down Ran's posterior and leg, making sure to press the tape firmly against him. "Uh... Is this... normal?" Ran asked, the awkwardness building within the room... "Completely~" Ran sighed, "This is... For Chika..." He reassured himself. "I'm doing this to make sure i don't embarrass her at the Gala..." "Inseam time~" A quick thrust of his hand and Ran felt more uncomfortable than before. "Do you really need to touch there!?" "Sweets. the inseam is in the crotch, ankle to crotch~ And its six.. i mean, Twenty six inches~ Still got some growing to do though, i can tell." 


Luckily, with that last measurement Ran was done. "Thank god." He sighed, "Alright~ Well lucky for you we have suit near your size and with the materials your, sister?" "Fiance!" "Oh... pooh." Alex smirked, "S..shit... why did i blurt that out..." Ran gulped, sweat pouring down his face, "It's cool, word wont get out..." He nodded, "Well yes~ I'll do some alterations and send it over to Lord snooty pants~" Ran bowed. "Thank you, I'll take my leave then." "Come any time sweets~ I mean.. Come back any time." 

With that, Ran left the room and waited outside in the lobby for Chika. "Please... Please show up soon..." Ran took a deep breathe. "And never let word i said fiance reach Momma."


----------



## Cjones (Oct 3, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure VII*


"This is what occurs when you don't train your mongrels correctly, Zo." The floating form of Osamu rose out of the deep depression left in the earth, his eyes held a mocking stare as he looked at the sight upon him. "How pathetic. That flashy show only to turn on the family he vowed to protect. It is because of this weakness that the entire clan should have died out years ago, but no matter." He continued while he touched down upon the earth. Zo could only look as she clenched her neck, the ichor flowing from the wound. 

"That woman led me right to him, so now I believe I'll pay my grandson a visit, but first.? 

The leader of Fuzengakure stared with hate at the man, but there was nothing she could do. The pitiful state she found herself in left her immobile; however, even in his trance state it seemed as if Rex could still perceive who exactly the target of his blood lust was. The flesh of his own family's body showed in the cracks of his teeth, blood dripping from the side of his mouth, Osamu directly in his sights. The force of his propulsion off the ground blew even Zo back as he rocketed toward his target, hunger evident in his eyes. 

?Reprobate, be feed to the earth.? He spoke with his hands placed against the surface floor. 

?Doton: Gurētomaddo-ha.? 
(Earth Release: Great Mud Wave) 

The earth began to effervesce as it transformed from a solid substance into a liquid that burst into a substantial racing tidal wave. Both Zo and Rex were completely eclipsed in size from the surge that smashed against them, drowning both their bodies twice over in a flowing sea mire that engulfed their body. High in the sky the Tsuchikage sped through a string of seals that ended with his hand placed over his mouth while hovered above. 

?Katon: Kasai Sājiuneri.? 
(Fire Release: Fire Surge Swell) 

An outpour of raging flames spewed from his gullet in a plentiful stream that burned across the surface of the conjured mud. Osamu hovered over the entire area with the jet of flames gushing out of his gullet, setting the entire surface ablaze. The heat of the flames quickly baked it over into hardened argil with both his enemies buried underneath it. Residual flames danced across the surface even after the extinguishing of the technique. The elder shinobi floated above with a simply glance, and in a flash a sonic boom sounded behind him, his dealings with these two were over and now it was on to something far more important. Another child of his own son, the only of three that he had never had the pleasure of bearing witness to. A child born of a foul union. 

?Kyo.? 

_With Shiori? _
?I see they finally decided to move.? 

Shiori stood before Ruka, Kyo and some other kid she could care less about in front of the shelter in the western section of Fuzengakure. The civilians held inside quickly began to move and evacuate the obvious coming danger to the area that was marked by the arrival of the female explosive corps member. Anxiety was present as they scurried away, the thought in the back of their minds that she could attack them at any moment if she so pleased. While they were true, Shiori was unconcerned with their escape, her orders were completely different.

?Now can you bring down that angst a little kid? They?re escaping unharmed with that girl you left them with.? The few that were gathered in front of her took her words as a mockery. Ruka in particular stood in from of Kyo as his shield. ?You think that makes you any better than the others? What about you?re other comrades?? Since they had set foot in this place all Iwagakure had done was maim and slaughter without prejudice. Even If their goal was to take them down, what did they gain for attacking their own? It was massacre in her eyes. 

?Can?t speak for them really nor do I find it necessary to care. But our orders aren?t to kill every single person in the village.? The answer she gave wasn?t what they were expecting; in fact, it was the complete opposite of what they were assuming. Their orders weren?t to kill everyone in the village? If not, then what exactly were their orders? ?What do you mean?? Ruka questioned. Though this time Shiori simply dismissed her question as a loud beeping sound hit the air. She held a brief conversation with whoever was on the other line before their talk ended. 

?Don?t concern yourself with my orders, Ruka, you have more pressing issues because my stalling you is done.? A shadow paced quickly over the area, hitting the ground with authority in a kick up of dust. Ruka?s eyes bulged once the figure of this new arrival revealed itself. Before Shiori stood the figure head of their village. His stony eyes darted around the area before falling on the boy right behind Ruka. He stared directly at him, past his mother. 

?So this is the boy.? Osamu spoke with a bit of surprise. It was eerie just how much he resembled him.  Such a strong resemblance, a reminder of his younger days when he was raise and nurtured him.  ?He looks just like him, just like my son.? 


​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 3, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- The Tailors 
​
Separated from Ran, Chika flips a couple of the buckles, causing the armor to fall off, so the woman could get the right measurements.   “So, ya guys do a lotta work with Lord Nodick Stubbylegs?” she asks as steps out of the mess and stands in position for the woman to measure, the other woman laughs at the insult.

“Often, yes, we pride ourselves in having a large amount of important customers.” the tailor smiles as Chika knew the exact procedure, “You seem to know what to do.” she says, making a bit of small talk as the kunoichi stands nearly naked, the measuring tape cool against her warm flesh.  

“Aye, my uncle used ta have things tailored all the time.  So much so, he used ta use it like a growth measurement.  I don't anymore though.”Chika says quietly as she stands.

“What kind of dress you lookin for sweetie?” 

“I'm looking for somethin that says, 'I'm beautiful,' and 'I can kill you with both hands tied behind my back.'  Something that gives me a bit more movement.” she chuckles lightly, through the next while they talked, coming up with a good idea for the style of dress, as she slowly got her armor back on.  “Thank ya Margret.”

Chika comes back to see Ran looking like he was assaulted in the worst possible way.  Her blue eyes soften for a split second before she comes running over to him, holding him close, pressing her face into his hair,“Ah missed ya Ran-kun~” she grins, patting his back with one hand.  

“We'll have the outfits ready for you love birds by the time you have to be ready for the Gala.” Alex grins, standing proudly.

Chika nods, “We will be around to pick them up.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 3, 2014)

*Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War*

*[Fuzengakure]​*

Even the Path of Justice can be Covered in Blood. One Man's Justice is Another's Folly ~​

[Evil Begets Evil VII]​-Fuzen Invasion-​
_-Phoenix Festival, Fuzen_ 

"I would leave this as lesson learned." is stated while the gravel of the street crunched under foot, "But those wounds are fatal and a Nun once showed me the value of a quick death, so take solace in a quick death."​
Hanako's eye grew misty at the statement the boy before her made. It meant that she was about to die, the first good chance for her Clan, her family to be pulled back from obscurity since the utter defeat at the hands of the Aburame Clan. It was halted, in mere moments her life would be over, her blood will pool in this god forsaken place. 

_'Are you sure you want to go? You are the Face of the Kamizuru Clan.'

"Don't worry about me old man, I can take care of myself, you old farts haven't done a damn thing to bring prestige  back to our name, so it's up to me to set things right."

'That isn't what I meant Hanako, you are still young and brash. Go, please. For the Clan, don't do anything stupid.'_

Her body quivered, so. Those would be the last thoughts that cognitively ran through her mind. It was a bad joke, almost as bad as where the Puppeteer had hid. Her bloodshot eyes clench tightly from the pain. It was intense, to say the least as she felt her windpipe being crushed closed. She wanted to scream, but all that happened is the muscles that control her larynx refused to budge, even an inch as the threads pulled them taught. Skin pulled, muscles stretched and blood vessels popped causing her skin to turn crimson. An elastic pop, almost akin to a rubber band, can be heard as everything finally gives way. 

The puppeteer's yank was too much to suffer through and crimson spilled forth as sinew is pulled from the spine. Her windpipe is literally cut in two as her carotid artery are ripped free of her neck. The mist of blood that Zansatsu was used to was now jets of blood that poured from the gaping wound. The poor girl is almost rag dolled to the ground from the force of her own body giving up and as she envisioned, she lay cooling in the evening Fuzen air. Turning from her, Zansatsu closed his left hand together and rubbed his fingertips together. While he contemplated his next move one of his Poison Clones landed close to him and when their eyes locked a jolt of pain radiate through Zansatsu's head. As if suffering from a pounding headache he pulls a hand to his face. The pain is so intense that the boy nearly doubles in two. 

'otn to hpsu lbdoo hseto ton ttah Tish ideernpomt fo eb but anmhu aoStmoka boj Teh my ecntnion si aeuccs ouY oSthasi deplsil het oury nto alfut ym eri iThs aer ni ot rurmde is raeD notqsuIrii si​
A fresh steam of blood seeped from Zansatsu's nose while he doubled over in pain. The clone looks to his master his head tilting strangely as if contemplating what to do. "She isn't pleased with the death of the boy and his mother" is stated. Rolling a lip, Zansatsu pulled his gaze to the clone, the gall. The insubordination. "_SHE_ has no bearing on my life!" 

'otn to hpsu lbdoo hseto ton ttah Tish ideernpomt fo eb but anmhu aoStmoka boj Teh my ecntnion si aeuccs ouY oSthasi deplsil het oury nto alfut ym eri iThs aer ni ot rurmde is raeD notqsuIrii si​
The whole of his body shudders and he falls to his knees as both nostrils start to pour blood like a faucet that had just been turned on. Above two familiar faces looked on with mild interest. "What is happening to him Bart?" the Kunoichi asks. The man peered down almost disinterested while the boy clawed at his head. "Discordia, she is a strange Goddess. Normally. Normally she is the embodiment of Chaos. Wanting to do nothing more than sow Discord through what ever land her twisted people come across. 

They play in drug fueled fantasies bending people to their whims with party and merriment or through drugs twisting the mind and body. Or end them on the bite of a blade. Usually their own. But, there is occasions where Discordia is more like Hecate. Its just a random whim of Chaos and her chosen bears fruit of the Accuser. An Inquisitor one can say.", "Yeah, I'll merely pretend that I understood any of that and your wack-o religion." Bart cuts his gaze to Lady Natsume. "We're done her, the ashes of Fuzen holds no interest to me, this pawn of Discordia can have it." not waiting for a response, Bart pulls away from the edge of the roof and heads toward the main entrance to the burning Village. Natsume cast one last glance down onto the  boy and shook her head. 

"Good Luck Kido." 

-

"She has every bearing on your life, you belong to her now." the clone muses rocking on the balls of his feet. Zansatsu pulls his gaze to it and blood trickles down his teeth as he growled like a mad beast, "I BELONG TO NO ONE!" 

A piercing, shrill, cry cuts through the puppeteer's mind and he collapses to the ground with crimson seeping from his ears. Tear ducts frothing with blood as well, he finally gives. "I yield, I yield, you will have your way." is muttered in pain. Like a flash in the pan, the cry subsides allowing Zansatsu to have his cognitive function back. "Orders?" is asked as his master rose. "You know what to do, take your brother and level justice on man, woman and child alike. Black. White. It matters not." is replied as the blood is wiped from his nose.

Cutting his gaze to the corpse of Hanako the boy turns to her. His right hand cups into his left. Rolling his lips he rubs the injury he inflicted all that time ago. "You still may prove useful." is muttered. Popping his fingers, Hanako raises from the dead. To server her new master. ~~


----------



## Hollow (Oct 3, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
C-Rank - Are You Afraid of The Dark? II



Akane and Taberu. They both seemed like very nice shinobi. Akane seemed like a human sized rocket with energy practically pouring out of her. Taberu had an interesting name that actually fit, given the girl’s quick rush into the kitchen after Akane as soon as the manager’s speech had ended. Yes, both girls were nice and interesting and fun. If things kept like this, Yuuko would have absolutely no reason to fear. That said, her happiness lasted approximately the time Taberu took to tell the girls about what she knew of the pizzeria’s circumstances.

Slowly, Yuuko placed her chopsticks down, carefully balanced between the edges of her baby yellow bento box, and took her time to chew and swallow the piece of fried chicken she had just placed in her mouth, followed by a small sip of her water bottle to ensure it stayed down. This was her first C-rank, Yuuko would not let her fear come out in front of the two other girls whose courage was probably greater than the biggest beast roaming around Turtle Island back home. So she had to be brave, or at least give it a try by being able to keep her food down.

"They’re just dolls," the youngest girl laughed nervously. She had been the one who suggested going to check them out. Right now, she had the mind to just go and destroy them before they have the chance to breathe. "I mean…they’re supposed to entertain children, right? I’m sure that incident from before was just a misunderstood accident that lead to a lot of rumors being spread, right...right!?" 

She was beginning to sound desperate, that wasn’t good… "I’m going to the bathroom and will be right back, okay?" Yuuko announced, getting up from her seat and making her way to the girls bathroom which wasn’t that far away from the kitchen. 

It was quiet and eerie. The lights didn’t turn on as soon as she stepped inside, like usually happens with other public restrooms at night, but that’s okay. There was still some light coming from the small windows. Yuuko still forced open all the bathroom stalls to check for…she wasn’t sure what she checked them for. But there was nothing there so she turned on the water in one of the sinks available and began to thoroughly wash her hands. 

"I should’ve just stayed back home…" Yuuko mumbled to herself as she scrubbed any hint of dirt away from her pale fingers. "Of all the missions…it had to be the haunted pizzeria…" She kept washing until her hands were red and she no longer had any reason to stay in the bathroom. It was when she looked up from her hands that she noticed it. She was all alone. How stupid was she that she had separated herself from her team mates? And Yuuko had actually considered herself pretty intelligent until now…

For some reason, the time the girl took to wash her hands had been enough for the natural sun light to go off completely and Yuuko found herself staring at her reflection in the dark mirror. Whatever light the moon provided that night wasn’t sufficient for Yuuko to feel safe but it sure was enough to make her reflection look stranger than usual. The hairs on her arms rose and she could feel the chicken bumps as she rubbed her hands against her skin. The tap wasn’t working properly so there were little drops of water falling on the sink, giving off little dripping sounds but, except for that and Yuuko’s heavy breathing, total silence reigned in the pizzeria’s bathroom. The girl gulped and started waving her arms around, desperately trying to get the automatic lights to start working. But the bulbs above her didn’t even flash…

Her flashlight! How could Yuuko have forgotten about her flashlight? With shaking hands she opened the zipper of her pouch and dug for the small sized object. She pressed the button but nothing happened. Was the battery dead or not put in right? She quickly turned the thing around and opened the lid that hid the round battery used for the flashlight. It was stuck in a weird way and Yuuko wasn’t exactly thinking straight so she practically just pulled the battery out with all her strength, causing it to fall and roll into one of the stalls to the far corner, near the window.

Not really paying much attention she just quickly walked to it and placed her hand in the door to open it. That, the moment before she actually threw it open, was when it hit her. The realization was enough that Yuuko didn’t even pay attention to how the dripping sounds stopped but the deafening silence just served to make everything worse.

The first thing Yuuko did when she entered the bathroom…was to open all the stalls. Her purple eyes watered as Yuuko pressed her lips, her entire body shaking. She felt like a deer caught in headlights for a moment, before she heard a soft _ping_ (probably the battery hitting the toilet) and dashed out of the bathroom screaming at the top of her lungs with her eyes closed tight.

*"YAAAAA!!!"*​


----------



## Kei (Oct 3, 2014)

_
A Monster's Bloodline
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
Kyo Minami_​
The blood that ran through Kyo?s vein, he knew it was tainted, from the moment he found out the truth behind his birth. He knew that he was born into the world a walking monster, a scar, a reminder for all of the Fenikkusu clan of that day. The day that their entire clan was almost brought down to their knees by Iwa. 

 However there was a little pride in Kyo, and that was he outer appearance, but not because he considered himself good looking. More so the fact that Kyo resembled a Fenikkusu member, he had red eyes, and red hair. He stood proud and tall knowing that the blood of the Fenikkusu dominated in his blood.

However as he looked up at Osamu, the man that was trashing his village, the man who said those words so casually as if he was a proud grandfather. Those words that cut through Kyo?s sense of pride and poured salt in them, leaving it bear for everyone to see the damage. 

He knew deep inside, even when he was a child there was a chance that there was a speck of that blood running through his veins. He wasn?t a full Fenikkusu, he just happened to have the outer appearance, but deep inside. There was blood that was rushing through his veins, there was a heart pushing it all together, and the bones that helped him stood tall. 

They were all some forms of him.  His biological father, no matter how many times he would call himself a Fenikkusu, there was still no doubt, that he was a child. He was born from his mother, he wasn?t cloned, or magically appeared, no to make a baby it took two. The union between a woman and a man, but it was his curse, and only his curse.

The union between his mother and father was tainted, and he was the result, he wasn?t only just the prince of Fuzenkagure. 

He was the tainted child of Fuzenkagure.

Tainted. Disgusting. Monster child of Fuzenkagure.

He should have never been born, never should been held the title of heir to Fenikkusu clan, but, Kyo glared Osamu down with every fiber of his being.

_*HE WAS!​*_
*?KYO! NO!?*​
Kyo rushed passed his mother and launched himself at Osamu. He hated this man, he hated him with the fiber of his being.

*?GO TO HELL!?*​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 3, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Lets use this...​​



As Ran and Chika left the shop a devious little smirk came across his face. "Now dear... I have a question for you and do take your time on this one." Ran turned to her and smiled brightly. "But did they confirm that we were actually sent by Shouzen?" "Nah, th' didn't." Ran nodded, "Exactly. And did you see anyone call ahead of us?" "Uh-uh." Chika shakes her head. "Fufufufu...." Ran's smirk turns devious, "Remember those pranks I  used to pull?" Chika nodded, "How do you feel about diamonds? Or perhaps, a nice dinner?" Chika snorts amusedly, "Ya wouldn't."

"Well now my love." Ran got down on bended knee and looked up at Chika, holding one hand in his. "Will you do this prank with me?" Chika lets off the most giddy giggle Ran's heard in a long time, "O' course ah will." With that, Ran took Chika by the hand and rushed off into the city. There was an endless wealth to tap, an endless amount of fun to be had... Besides, there was no need to return JUST Yet, he had done well for the past few days... what was one or two more hours hmm? 

First Stop- 

Ran was feeling a mighty hunger welling inside him and he really wanted something to feast upon. Something in the realm of four or five stars? It wasn't hard to find them, the massive restaurants shooting upwards of twenty floors into the sky. "You know it's fancy when ya can't have just one floor." Ran joked. "One's never 'nough fer th' elite." Ran smirked, "Well then! Table for two." Rank drug Chika off with him, rushing towards the building and entering inside. "Let me handle this Chika~ I've  got a plan hehe." 

The two enter the building and are stopped the by a man behind the front counter. "Yes seh Might i be of assistance?" Ran nodded, "You Might. See, We're actually here on behalf of Lord Shouzen. He wanted us to come and examine your restaurant before he would come and eat here himself." Ran bowed. "That is ridiculous, Lord Shouzen has eaten here thrice in the last month." Ran nodded, "Yes, sir its true, he has. But you see, Recently he has fear attempts on his life and said the food last time tasted so poorly, clearly the chef was on it." 

"I never! Our food is of the up most quality of lord Shouzen can not see that then-" "He thought so before!" Ran interrupts. "But you see, someone needs to cater his big Gala... Mayors, Nobles, Lords and Ladies." The maitre d's eyes sparkled. "So..." "Yes, he wishes to sample to food to ensure it's of the top quality so he might use it for his Gala. We are here on behalf of him, but discreetly sir. That is why we look as we do. See, she is the heiress to an iron fortune, this is actually a symbol of her family." Ran taps Chika's chest. "And I am but her humble servant."

"Yes! Then a seat at the finest table! Please, come one! We shall bring you a sample of all we have to offer... on the house, but of course." Ran nodded, "You do your work proud, Our lord will be pleased." The two were seated at the finest of tables atop the very top floor... solitary on the roof. "This is quite nice, you can see so much of the city... the lights are amazing!" Ran's eyes sparkled, like never before. He'd only ever been to dives and cafe's, nothing like this... Nothing where he could see the city stretched out before him. "It's like a dream.."


----------



## Kei (Oct 3, 2014)

_
Mission
A Woman's Trouble
Liquid Time Event
Interaction: Ren and Hado
Kei Sili_

“Excuse me! Are you here for the mission?”​
Kei rushed over to the two teenage boys. She waved her hands as she ran towards them. The young girl was completely out of breath as she finally arrived at the meeting location. Kei had troubles trying to manipulate her way through her home city. So it was completely ten times worse when she wasn’t at home, however, after hours of traversing the big unknown city she made it. Her legs were sore and she was completely out of breath. She grabbed her legs and took deep breaths before standing up straight.

“My name is Kei Sili, I’m from Fuzenkagure, and it’s a pleasure to make both of your acquaintances.” ​She bowed deeply before standing up straight again, “I hope I can support you during this mission and this strengthens the bond between Fuzenkagure and Konaha.”

Kei blushed and smiled weakly, “Oh my…Was that too much?” She covered her blush with both of her hands.

AS a student of Yomi, it was her responsibility to make as many bonds as possible. Yomi always stressed the importance of having friends in every area code that was available. When Kei stressed that was impossible, during the small time that she had to herself, Yomi had signed her up for missions.  So for the past couples of weeks, Kei hasn’t been at home, and if she was it wasn’t for long. 

“Either way, let’s all try our hardest!”​
She smiled brightly as much as she could muster, because she wasn’t only representing Fuzenkagure, she was representing Yomi. And messing up while she was representing Yomi, made her shake in her boots. It even drove her to change her regular dressing style for this mission. Kei wore black pumps with black thigh highs and blue shorts. Her shirt was a white sleeveless dress shirt and a black tie, even her hair was done to cup her face. 

Kei was really going to try her absolute hardest to do well this mission and make friends!


----------



## Kei (Oct 3, 2014)

_
The Blue Spider Lily
Main Event
Interaction: Ikuto
Kei Sili
_​
The mountains of Fuzenkagure were what separated Fuzenkagure from Iwa and the rest of white. Many people stayed far away from those mountains because just because the tension between the two villages. Though there was a special time of year where the mountains became the most popular place in Fuzenkagure, and that time was the Phoenix Festival that happened every fall. Though the festival wasn?t up in the mountains, but there was another reason why the mountains were a popular place. 

It was the spider lilies, it was the national flower of the Fuzenkagure, and it was the symbol of the coming fall. Those flowers meant the world to Fuzenkagure, and it held so much value during the fall season. The flower was a symbol of rebirth and flames, sometimes Kei even heard the stories that it was a symbol of passion. 

So during the fall and the small time before the Fuzenkagure festival, many people went up to the mountains to try to pick the flowers. 

??Where are they?? Kei looked around the valley that she was sent to, she was picking the flowers for Yomi, because Yomi client had a thing for spider lilies, but not just any spider lilies. White spider lilies, and in a valley filled to the brim with red spider lilies, the possibilities of finding the recessive trait carried by a rare few flowers were nearly impossible.

The conversation still rung in Kei's head as she looked through the field of red flowers. 

_?Don?t come back until you have a boutique of them! This is going to be a lesson!?

?A lesson??

?Yes, and the lesson is, that you shouldn?t give up simply because things seem impossible, it means you should try harder!?_​
Kei sighed a bit as she walked through the field, she felt as though this lesson was actually complete and utterly unnecessary. Not because she already understood what Yomi was trying to teach her, but the simple fact, it was hot as hell and if looking at all the different shades of red was killing her eyes. She almost felt like tearing up the field or becoming a hermit. 

She didn?t know which would hold the bigger repercussion, making the village upset, or making Yomi upset. 

Kei slapped her cheeks, ?Let?s not think about that! White spider lilies! White! White!?

It was the fear of Yomi?s anger that got Kei to move?.The old lady had the cold rage that was enough to make Kei move.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 3, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Senju Clan Compound

_Art School Girls LT: Part I_

----------​
The Senju Clan compound was a majestic, but quiet affair; the design was simple, yet refined. The majority of facilities were made of wood, and reinforced with chakra using the Clan's bloodline.  It was a grid pattern, with many halls forming intersections that boxed in various courtyards, rooms, gardens, or other facilities. Taneda was currently lounging about at his own pace in the front most of these gardens, sitting down on a rock as he bides his time.

Ichi's quiet nature made it natural for her to frequent the Senju compound, as long as her puppies stayed at home.  The imagery was something that the Inuzuka loved to paint.  The peace gave her a sense of relaxation as she set up her canvas.  But this time it was to teach with her own two hands and quiet voice the art of painting to a Senju boy.  She set up all the supplies in a place that would allow for more simple shapes than intricate detail.

Taneda looked at his watch and then glanced around, standing. "Probably messed up the time...or the place." He craned his neck out the hallway, looked left, and then right, then came inside, closing the sliding screen behind him, scratching his head. "Where would be the most logical place based on temperament and mannerisms..." he wondered, visualizing the entire complex in his mind for a moment as he picked through what was where and how to get to which spot. It wasn't hard; it was a grid, so it was mostly just walking down a hallway for a certain number of intersections and then turning, moving the rest of the way to the room. "Makes sense," he said, moving swiftly to the spot he suspected Ichi had arrived at with a quick trot.

Ichi sat there observing for a while before she heard Taneda approach, for he had a logical train of thought for everything, she was more than typical.  Her eyes scanned him, her body began to shrink into itself as nerves began already, "H-hello...N-n-nice to s-see you again." she waves with one of her sleeves covering a hand, she blushes gently as the anxiety began to get to her.  She looks away, back to the area she was observing, "I-I chose this a-a-area.  I-it's nice for b-b-beginners."

Taneda hopped down from the wooden floors to the garden, which rested a few inches below the halls. He glanced around, rubbing his chin in thought. Although he'd normally favored slacks or regular shirts, while here, he had to wear more traditional clothing while at home, so it was a kimono and yukata for now. "Interesting!" he said, alight with energy and curiousity all the same. He looked momentarily perplexed as he observed her blush, but then seemed to parse what it was caused by quick enough, and nodded, taking a seat near her. "We're ready to begin, then, if you are."

Ichi nods her head quickly, handing him a brush, "T-to first paint...you must f-f-find familiar shapes.  For e-ex-example, there is a square there, a-and a oval there." she points each thing out for Taneda.  Getting into her teachings, she grabs his hand, adjusting the brush in his hand, "Th-this is how you hold the b-brush..." she holds over his hand, dipping the brush in paint, then dragging it over the canvas, "Y-y-you have to take it slow...you paint w-what you see.  O-only...you have to feel it as well...in your s-s-soul."

He glanced side long at her for a minute or two, and then nodded, adopting the grip she'd mentioned a bit more naturally. "We don't quite understand what you mean by feeling such a thing in the soul. What are the motor skills required to imprint images best? Are the fundamentals simply manipulation of shapes, at it's most basic?"

She shakes her head, "No, y-you see...You have t-t-to feel it in your in-in-n-innermost feelings...  It i-isn't something you can p-place scientif-f-fically." she takes a breath, "E-everyone sees things d-differently.  W-w-what you see, and what I-I-I see, are two different things.  Y-your brain tells you how to see i-it, but your soul is what i-imp-prints it in your o-own vision."

He puts the paint brush down, slowly, glancing over at her, and then back at the canvas. "Hrm...we see."

Ichi nods, "A-alright, now try by yourself.  P-paint that o-over there." she points at the simplest thing she can spot.

"Ah, naturally." He moves over towards the leaf she'd pointed out, taking out a lens and protractor to examine it closely. "Fine specimen. The light spectrum is quite an interesting thing, no?"

She gets a semi-stunned look that crosses her face, "Y-yes it is, but th-that wasn't what I h-had meant." she pushes her glasses up the bridge of her nose, "Y-you aren't supposed t-to paint it perfectly, b-b-by the w-way.  R-realism is g-great, but if you spend too much time on a s-s-small detail in the large picure, it can e-easily get overwhelming." she clarifies as she watches, muttering something about needing to use her own advice under her breath.

"Perhaps. Humans aren't able to process and digest 100% of the sensory information they take in at any given moment, you know," he says, and then stands back up, taking the paint brush like one might a lab impliment, or surgeon's scalpel. "Besides, realistic depiction is a must to do a proper job at people understanding my soul. That's what my feelings tend towards."

"I don't..." she quiets again, "I-if that is what y-your soul says...than w-who am I to stop you." Ichi bows her head at him and just watches.

He creates a fairly straight forward rendition of the leaf, complete with stem, veins, and a subtle curl towards the edges of it.

"W-well...I can't...You did great, T-t-taneda." she smiles, "N-now that I kn-n-now what you're capable of.  I'm sure y-you c-could paint anyth-th-thing I show you."

He glanced up from his painting and then looked back at what he'd done, frowning a bit. "Hrm...perhaps.." he muttered, unsure of that, almost. "Well, anyway. We'll continue with these exercises. Would you prefer to stay for dinner?"


----------



## Kei (Oct 3, 2014)

_A Child's Responsibilities 
Flashback Arc
Kyo Minami
_


?Mother is that Fuzen??​
A bright red hair child stood up from his seat as he saw the city get closer and closer from his train view window. He never been to Fuzenkagure before and truthfully it was his first time in ages. He knew stories that were told from his mother about the beautiful city that was stuck between wanting to involve and wanting to be stuck in the past. 

?Hey mom, where are the spider lilies? I thought you said there was a ton of them!? The little one asked as he tore his eyes away from the big city and looked up at the mountains, ?You said there was a ton mother! I don?t see any!?

?Kyo settle down now.? His mother told him picking him up and placing him back in his seat, ?It?s winter, so you won?t see them from the mountains, but I promise as soon as we get to the compound you?ll see a lot of them.?

Kyo eyes shined so brightly, ?I can?t wait!?

?Kyo, straighten up your scarf, we are going to get off soon, I don?t want you get a cold.?

Kyo smiled up at his mother before straightening his scarf, wrapping it all the way up so it covered up his nose and mouth. He turned to his mother and she gave him a smile. She wasn?t wearing a scarf or any protective clothing from the harsh winter winds that came from the mountains of Fuzenkagure. She explained it that she was literally the sun itself, and so the cold didn?t affect her. Or that was her excuse when Kyo was going to go out in shorts and a regular shirt. 

He didn?t care either way! It would be Kyo?s first time in Fuzenkagure! And plus he was moving there from Kiri. 

The young seven year old only heard stories from Fuzenkagure from his mother, and the stories of his clan. So actually hearing that they were moving to the place he thought was fairy tales brighten the young boy?s heart.  He looked over at his mother, where he seemed happy about the move, his mother wasn?t talking much and it seemed as though she was really troubled. Even now as he looked up at her, she looked like a stone.

Kyo laid his head on his mother?s lap causing her to jump a bit, but she smiled though. Gently she ran her fingers through his hair causing him to close his eyes.

?Sweet heart are you feeling okay?? She asked

?My stomach hurts?? He lied, whenever she felt troubled by something he would try his best to make her think of anything else, hearing a small chuckle escape her lips he knew it worked.

?You are probably just nervous.?  She explained, but as she said that she stopped stroking his head, ?Once they see your red hair and eyes, they will fall in love with you. You?ll be apart of the family and will be able to call Fuzenkagure your home.?

Kyo looked up at his mother and for a second she had that stone cold serious face?.

?Really, they?ll like me??​
His mother shook her head, ?No sweetie, they will love you?.? She leaned down and kissed her sons forehead, ?I promise, they will love you and you will be able to take your birthright with fire.?

?Birthright??

His mother leaned back up, but didn?t answer him?.​


----------



## Kei (Oct 3, 2014)

_

The Death of A Child
What Dreams Are Made Of
Zyana​_
?Hey Z! Z!?

?I told you not to go so high up! Ahhhhh!! What if she?s dead??​
Zyana was greeted with voices as soon as she came to. Her eyes were closed but she could see the light that tried its best to pierce her closed lids. She felt the heat against her skin and the things below her. Zyana didn?t open her eyes because her heart was beating way too fast. This feeling, these sounds that were all around her made her heart screamed out in pain. If she was dead, she was in hell, and if this was heaven, God personally hated her. 

?Wait! I have a way!? That know it all voice exclaimed and she could hear the girls footsteps come closer to her and then the light that tried to pierce her eye lids disappeared. 

?Don?t desecrate the dead!? The worry wart that she knew all too well yelled, ?Maybe we should get him! He?ll know what to do!?

?Oh hush up, trust me I got this!?​
And with that, Zyana felt her nose being pierced and the air that filled her lungs were cut short. The pain her lungs felt were real and that almost made her want to cry. Please, all the gods she could think of, she wanted nothing more than for them to wake her up. Zyana didn?t move for a minute, but then the will to breathe over took her and she shot up. And everything came too, the colors, the scenery, and most importantly the people that were around her. 

_?Zyana!? _​
They both called out to her, and before she could even turn around she was tackled down to the ground and was held so tightly that she thought she was going to lose her breath again. 

?I told you not to do it! I told you were going to fall!? Zell yelled at her, ?Idiot what you think would have happened if you died.?

Zyana saw Zell frown at her, and the sight of him almost made her heart just stop. That worry wart face, that mature aura that he had because he took care of his mother and sister. Zyana looked at the girl who held her tightly, the smell of expensive perfume clung to her. It wasn?t too strong, but at the same time it wasn?t too weak. The voice that came out of Zyana mouth wasn?t normal, it was almost like a whimper. 

Who wore perfume when going out and exploring a forest? Only one person who would do something like that, and only one person she knew had beautiful long sliver hair?.

?Dee?? Zyana voice cried out, the girl that had wrapped herself around her looked up at her.

?Zyana? What?s wrong? Hey does hurt anywhere?? Dee asked letting her go and standing up, she gave a worried look to Zell.  He didn?t waste any time coming to her side. They both leaned down, there was no outer injuries but they still scanned her body.  

This was really cruel?.This was too cruel?.

??.Zyana???​
God hated her. He must have for putting her here. He really was disgusted with her. Zyana covered her face, please if he or she, or it wanted to punish her, why not years? worth of pain. 

?Z??​
Those voices completely and utterly destroyed her. Their faces and the pain in her heart made Zyana cry. She cried so hard. There was nothing that could stop her tears. Dee and Zell looked at her for a minute. Zell reached out and pat her back, just like she thought he would. He wasn?t good when girls cried, he hated it and she knew, but she couldn?t stop crying.

She didn?t know if she was happy or hurt. Either way the pain in her heart made it almost unbearable to breathe!


----------



## Laix (Oct 3, 2014)

*RAIKEN
*WHITE HOT SPRINGS
_____________________________​ 
After handing Kirisaki the room key, the two turned on their heels and faced opposite directions, cheeks blushing a soft pink on both sides. While she wondered off upstairs to their room, he went down the hallway to the changing rooms for the springs.

Once inside, he immediately threw off what remained of his blood-stained kimono and dumped it in his pigeon hole. The shoes came off, followed by his wallet and keys for the hideout which were hidden discreetly amongst his clothes. Raiken hoped there was some sort of laundry service available to make his clothes less suspicious looking. Although he had committed a murder merely two hours ago, it was in both self defense and fueled by a raw mixture of grief, rage and desperation. 

Plus, Loki _really_ had it coming.

He let out a short sigh, pulling off his briefs and adding it to the pile. Now he was completely naked yet had no issue. Not only was he in the men's changing rooms and body-confident but there was nobody around. Then there's the absence of Kirisaki who is perhaps the only person in this entire hotel, females included, that he would feel awkward about being seen naked around. Maybe it's because they just met or that she's the Unmarked. It could perhaps even be that their relationship is much deeper and stronger than most are by this point. The feeling of something there before they even met lingered on his mind. He was sure, almost certain that by just being the Unmarked there was a deep connection there. That only made him more anxious to introduce her to the rest of the group and finally give them the hope they've been clutching at.

Grabbing a towel from the basket, he knotted it around his waist before stepping out into the springs. The second his feet met the warm stones and the hot mist hit his face, he felt at ease. This was just what he needed after that exhausting fight against the troubling teleporter. Now he could only hope he would be uninterrupted while he leaned back and enjoyed a thirty minute break from life.

Roughly that amount of time passed when Raiken heard someone slide open the wooden door. At first he didn't think anything of it, just assuming it was another customer making use of the facilities. Already the only one in a large hot springs, he didn't even bother moving from his center-left position with one leg folded over the other and his head relaxed backwards into his hands.

Unfortunately for him, his peace was disturbed when this stranger - a female - decided to interrupt his dive into tranquility.

"Oww... I'm sorry."

"No it's fine," Raiken responded, trying to maintain the inner peace. "I should be th-"

His sentence was cut through like scissors at paper by his own tongue. When his eyes wondered over to whom had disturbed him. How did he not realize at that moment? The voice was familiar, more than familiar. It was still fresh in his mind and the voice that swarmed most of his thoughts right now. He only felt more surprise when his eyes fully examined her:

Those orange locks, the fair Caucasian skin, the sheepish eyes and more importantly...

Breasts. Two breasts, hanging completely free with no block to shield his eyes. Combined with the steaming heat of the springs, Raiken could only feel the blood rush to his head as he fully understood what he was seeing.

"R-Raiken!"

Kirisaki Shinkō, stood in the nude right there. They'd just bumped, their naked skin had just touched and they were both completely naked. Granted, by sitting down Raiken's dignity was obscured by the steamy water but Kirisaki was less unfortunate.

"K-Kirisaki!"

The two immediately avoided eye contact, averting their eyes to please the other. Raiken struggled however. No matter how hard he tried his eyes kept wandering back out of curiosity.

"I'm... I uh..."

Out of character, Raiken found himself getting more and more flustered. He was an adult. Breasts should be no big deal, he'd seen more than his fair share. So why was it such an issue with _her?_

Ever the gentleman, he immediately stood up with his head lowered and began wading through the water towards the exit. He was in such a flustered rush that he didn't even take care to cover himself, although his height combined with the water level meant only the trail of hair to his naval was exposed. 

"I'll leave. It's your turn anyway, I took too long. Sorry."

"N-No! It's... It's fine, honestly."

Kirisaki's words brought him to a halt. Was she really approving of this? No, it still felt wrong. Even if she was the Unmarked and someone whose trust he had to completely gain, it still felt wrong.

He glanced over his shoulder, a look of soft surprise on his face.

"Are you sure? I don't mind leavin' if it's... You know, awkward..."

She understood his worries and in fact appreciated how nice he was being about this. Most guys would jump at the chance to have a pretty girl join them in a mixed hot springs while Raiken insisted on leaving her alone. This display of respect meant she only felt inclined to show him some in return.

"I'm sure." Kirisaki gave him a reassured smile. "I trust you after what happened in Fuzengakure. You've saved me more than once and if I can trust you with my life, why shouldn't I be able to trust you in a hot springs with me?"

A solid point was made, forcing Raiken to back down and reclaim his seat next to her. However, just to be certain he maintained a distance of around a whole meter between them. There was a period of silence between the two as they avoided eye contact, slowly accepting the current situation with rosey red cheeks.

"So... That room. How was it? It's good, right? I'd expect so after what I paid, heh."
​


----------



## Kei (Oct 3, 2014)

_

A Child's Responsibilities 
Flashback Arc
Kyo Minami

_​
Once the train stopped it took everything in Kyo?s power not to bolt out the front. It was so exciting, he never been out of Kiri before, and to be here, where his mother grew up. Where she told stories about every night, it was just too much for the young boy. However, he stood right beside her every step of the way, even when he wanted to pull her arm and almost drag her out of the train. He just jumped up and down as she took her time like she always did.

?Kyo stay close to me alright.? His mother said as she took his hand, but Kyo instantly snatched his hand back.

?I?m a big kid mom! You don?t need to hold my hand!? He pouted crossing his arms, he hated when he treated him like a kid, but he heard her snicker to herself. Probably remembering just a second ago, he was laying his head down in her lap, because his stomach hurt.

?Alright my big boy, just stay close to me okay.? She smiled as she ruffled his hair, Kyo frowned as he straightens his hair back up, but he listened.  Kyo followed his mother as they got off the train. Even the train station was huge. It wasn?t as big as Kiri?s, but it had this type of old style feel that Kyo only heard from his history books. 

?Whoa?.? Kyo let his voice escaped his lips before looking up at his mom, she smiled so warmly at him, watching the wonder fill his eyes. 

Fuzenkagure was rich and deep into their culture. Though it was more so of the culture that was brought by the Fenikkusu clan. The phoenixes were a symbol of the clans summoning, and the bird that was represented everywhere. From head bands, to wooden pillars, there was even a marble statue of a phoenix standing in the middle of the train station greeting people as they came off the train. 

?Kyo,? His mother called out to him, and he looked up at her, ?do you like it??

Kyo grabbed his mother?s hand, ?I love it! It?s just like what you said mom! There are so many phoenixes!? 

?It?s a symbol of our clan and the thing that keep us all together.? She explained, ?The phoenix is a symbol of??

?Rebirth! Change! Reincarnation! And power!? 

Kyo beamed as he already knew how to finish that statement. His mother nodded her head, proud of her son in every way.

?Correct~?

_?It fills me with great pride when kids know those things.? _An old voice had said rather loudly, Kyo turned around and was greeted by an old man, but behind him there were a ton of old people. And not just old, but the ones Kyo saw in the folk homes in Kiri. There were only three other people that stood with them, that seemed like his mother age.

?Ah uncle, you love it when anyone talks about the clan.? The green haired man laughed, he was so green from the tip of his hair, even his mustache. He looked at Ruka, ?Welcome home Ruka.?

Kyo looked up at his mother when he felt her hand grip Kyo?s tightly?.

?Mother??? Kyo whispered up at her, but her face was stern as she looked at the group of people that seemed to come and greet them.

?Hello?.Everyone?.I?m home??​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 3, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Fuzengakure Mountain Trail*

If there's anything that Ikuto could readily envelop would be the utter sensation of total awe, upon the mountain trails that were the interim between Iwa and Fuzen, were the mountains of veiling flowers. The trails illuminated the path with embellished gradients of colors and tones of marvelous hues, rainbow like roses of which many were prone to leave a nasty sting if not careful, to Fuzen's most notorious fauna which birthed the lore of the rising flames. Ikuto whom seemed to be alone at this point stood among the reddening carpet of flowers before him. If he wasn't mistaken, he thought, these flowers were but the epitome of the Phoenix, it had representation of flame and rebirth. Questionable to say the least, thought the young, yet black haired Uchiha. Never had he heard before about a flower, or more so a sea of them representing rebirth. What lead to such slight caught his interest, but he couldn't spare the time to think, and so following the trail he placed his hands within his jackets pockets. Eyes trained ever forward to the almost endless trail of the crimson flowers. 

These, if memory served right, were the so called Red Spider Lilies. Among the distance there were what seemed to be a large conjunction of set colors, such flowers were but a symbol to the ocular pigment their eyes conjured upon summoning their birthright. The large field of marvelous velvet, roused the stage like interpret canvas. A stroke of rhythmic patterned gust which caused the petals to sways upon the sunlit skyline. With radiant cyan flooding the void of which we called sky, the area only seemed to enhance it's already explicit, dark beauty. Indeed, dark. 

This place only seemed to fuel Ikuto's sense of danger and misfortune accidents. Had war once place its feet upon set soil, or have the crimson merely represented a dark, almost intricate bias? Nevertheless, upon such beauty it held some negativity within. The light of which this area exuded had only been smudge by a somewhat off sentiment of chaotic unease. 

It was then that if he hadn't found the rarity that was the White Spider Lily that he felt that such sensation had to simply be a side-effect of over-prevalent peace. Yes, the peace exuded too greatly, and with such exuding it only birth sudden questioning. Such peace had been beyond his knowledge of possibility. Plucking with gentle grace the flower of which seem to have gather the luminescence of sunlight, he rose it above towards the sky, twirling its stem on top of two pressed fingers, as it swirled on his vision and he lost himself upon its gaze.

"Lucky, huh?"


----------



## Kei (Oct 3, 2014)

The Blue Spider Lily
Main Event
Interaction: Ikuto
Kei Sili​
"Lucky, huh?"​
“Very…”​
She didn’t want to scare him or come off as creep, so her voice was warm. She placed her hands behind her back as she walked from behind him to his front. She looked down at his hands, the white spider lily, but she looked up at him and cocked her head.  Why was an Uchiha so far from home? She back away slightly before motioning over to the white spider lily. 

“White spider lilies means innocence, but they aren’t as popular, because they also mean sadness, void, and naivety.”   Kei placed her hands together and let her fingers interlace, “They are considered bad luck in Fuzenkagure, so if you don’t mind.”

“Would you give it to me?”​
It was the complete and utter truth that white spider lilies weren’t as popular as the red ones. And in some cases they were considered bad luck. White spider lilies were so rare and there was Fenikkusu thing as well, their hair turned white when they were abandoned by their lovers. Kei never seen a case, but many people pegged it as a romantic curse. 

A little village superstition was sometimes the best things for those that came from far away from their village to Fuzenkagure. Some were true and some were false, but she smiled as warm as the sun rays.  

“I hope I am not coming off too rude, but may I have it, I kind of need it.”


----------



## Chronos (Oct 3, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Fuzengakure Mountain Trail*

Behind him a voiced echoed through his ears, turning the image a girl, a softly covered toned endowed her voice. Her position quickly placed itself before, him eyes of amber, hair of blue. A case of which he, Ikuto Uchiha, was foreign of. Fuzen herald rather strangely allocated characters, but to the most were their particular hue in their hair colors. Fuzen herald a lot of the brighter hues, red and blues. Konoha had been more common, where people usually bent towards either blonde of dark haired. The opposite being Suna where mostly there came about people from dark brown to silver hair. In due honesty, the female before his had a rather odd aura about her, she much like followers seemed to have been a part of the atmosphere. As she spoke of bad luck, not sure as idle conversation or simply a manner of obtaining what she wanted through a method of fear. Swaying his eyes back towards the lily which he twirled upon his fingers with gentle boredom, he extended his hands as an offering of set flower.

"Can't say I really care or believe about superstitions like that. Consider me the luckiest to had found the most unluckiest then." 

The corner of his lips rose to an almost precise smirk, not quite reaching its predetermined destination, as also, a side-effect of boredom. Why had he deliberately chosen to take such a stroll through the mountains of Fuzen had been beyond him. He could say he was stepping on eggshells simply because his grandfather deemed him not to farther himself from the group. Could be the simply idle mind of a wayward Uchiha whom seems only interesting in battling his own sense of boredom. Could be a myriad of things.

"Should try not to put so much detail on set things. Most people wouldn't like for you to tell them that their day is gonna be ruined." 

Turning his hand above hers which hovered under his, the flower blooming with its light, as he released the stem and set had fallen on her palm. He grasp her opened hand and closed it. Eyes still as steady as initially placed. With a bored glance portrayed through the dimming of his lashed. Almost as if he didn't much care of the fact that he was fortunate enough to find the needle on the haystack. 

"But the again, there's a certain wild thrill about dousing oneself within the mystery of something, no? Here, have a good one."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 3, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Peace at Last?​​
Chika takes her gauntlets off, setting them down in her bag on the ground leaning against her foot.  She looks out, giving a gentle smile as Ran spoke.  The kunoichi slowly nods her head, ?Yes, but...? her face turns a light pink, and she starts playing with her hair a bit, ?Evry day is a dream with you, Ran.  Things like this...the' jus make it so much better.? she curls her long hair around her finger, ?Ta see ya this happy...? she leans on one hand, watching out at the bustling city, ?Jus makes evrythin we do worth it.? she smiles, looking over at Ran, ?Evrytime ah look inta yer eyes, ah fall in love all over again, cause ah can' possibly love ya anymore thn ah already do.  Ya don' have ta worry about meh no' lovin ya...  Ah...Ah luv ya with all mah boobs.  Ah'd say mah heart bu' there's two o' mah girls, and they're bigger th' mah heart.? she grins, but then focuses long enough to push her accent back a bit, ?But Ran, I won't hide anythin' from you either.?

She leans on the table a bit, pushing back her accent completely so anything she said could be heard clearly, ?You are an amazing young man Ran, and I love everything you do.  You are talented, adventurous, intelligent as well as mischievous, and...the flame that stays lit in the desecrated temple I call my being.? 

"That's the nicest thing you've ever said to me Chika... I don't... I love you. That's all I can say..."

She licks her lips, smiling as she begins to talk again, ?That...is all you need to say.  When it is just the two of us...I do not need to be tough, I can let you see all my insecurities, my weaknesses.? she looks out to the city again, thinking about what Gobi showed her in her dreams, _'I wasn't suppose to be alive.'_

?Thank you Ran, thank you for everything you have ever done for me.  I know I do not tell you that enough.?


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 3, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Truths Revealed​











​
?Chika?? Ran sat in silence for a few seconds, there was so many things rushing through his mind, what to say, what he should feel. There were only a few words that came to his mind and maybe they wouldn?t do but?  ?Chika, I need to tell you the truth.? Ran sighed a little and pulled the scroll from his pouch. ?I went to go get this.? He placed the scroll on the table. ?As we?ve been camping, I?ve been reading it? I didn?t want to tell you because? It?s a jutsu from a long time past.? The scroll bore the symbol of the sound village, but was not taken from any of the shops. 

?I? got that from Orochimaru?s lair.? Chika shakes out of her vocal trance, "Ah thought you were upto somethin." she snorts, looking at the scroll, "An' ya didn't let me see!" she doesn't seem all that phased, until she lowers her voice, "No one saw ya go, right?" Ran shook his head, ?No. I?ve been careful. The entrance is about 30 kilometers or so outside the village, remote part of the forest. No patrols go out there and no one has come by the last few times?? Chika leans back a bit and nods, "Good boy Ran." Ran lets out a sigh of relief, a great weight coming off his chest. 

?I couldn?t bear it if you didn?t know the truth. I can?t hide something like that from you but? I did. I?ve been studying there for weeks. I learned Genjutsu and mastered some techniques. But the things down there, they are horrible? Not something to discuss before-? As he was about to speak, a grand feast was pushed through the door onto the roof. ?Hallo~ Hallo~? A waiter appeared, chest puffed, legs thin, suit neatly pressed, hair greased down like it was going to escape otherwise. ?Ah am Yah Waitah! And Ah Bring Yah foohd~? It was truly a bountiful feast? two of every item on the menu, cooked to perfection and served to them? on the house. 

"Let's not spoil the food." Ran smiled, nervously, he still had more he needed to say to her, for now though this would be a time to enjoy. "After... tonight we can talk more..." Ran picked up a glass of whine. "To us." Chika picks up the glass, "And the no doubt happiness before us." Ran smiles a little, "And the happiness We'll share." Ran paused a bit, his face growing a little red. "And to how exquisitely beautiful you are tonight... To how you make every day i'm alive feel a new."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Liquid Time]*

_*Enshin no Omei II*​_"Tch!"

"Are you okay, Akaya-kun?"

"C?mmon kid, be a man. Your chakra system is just getting activated."

Yeah, old hag, try to take two hours of that and we will see if you don?t feel anything. If you wonder what is it that we are doing, well, they both are checking the state of my seal. They usually open it and then Urara-san transfers her chakra over to me by placing her hands on my back, stimulating my chakra net so the ogre woman can verify my condition. Hopefully this is going to be the last time and my chakra is already back to normal, I can?t contact the stupid cat nor use my fire release like this and that?s started to bother me for real this time. The Kage Bunshin and Tsuga are not enough to handle a fight against someone capable enough.

I open my eyes and turn to look at Uzumaki Urara who smiles for me, in a way it?s refreshing that after a few times now, both of them have already gotten used to seeing my scarred body, obviously I have acquired a couple more of scars from my fight against my copy and well, from what happened at Fuzen. Now my body looks as if I had stripes of something, It?s not something that you would like to see. I?m bathed in sweat while only wearing my lower clothes, the room has a high temperature, it?s like a sauna inside here; I am surprised that they don?t mind wearing those sorta clothes, I would be dying if I hadn?t taken off my shirt and jacket.

Minutes pass and fatigue just keeps increasing, it is then that the seals placed on the floor, walls and ceiling of the room stopped their shine and then disappeared; sign that the check up was over."Fiuuu, that was intense huh? It?s the first time you last so long."okay, your expression and the way you phrased that may  give the wrong impression but yeah, it?s the first time I tolerate my chakra activity going for two hours straight with this method."Onee-sama, how is Akaya-kun doing?"she asked precisely what I wanted to know. It is then that a smirk appeared in her face"It?s almost complete, your chakra system has recovered at ninety percent at least. Try to communicate with the biju while taking a bath. I am going to prepare everything and tell Takao to help." my eyes opened when i heard that, I will be able to fight normally from now on.

"By the way, after today, Urara will start to work at Konoha?s hospital. But even more, she will be your nurse every time you get hurt or get troubles with your seal, we can?t have just anybody touching you randomly."

"Wait what-"

"It?s fine! I already got permission from Ryoga Uchiha, by the way how do you do to stand him? The way he looked at me as if I were some bug, he annoys me!!"and with those words he left without allowing me to reply to whatever that meant. my personal nurse? for real? it?s like one of those romcom shit that everyone talks about, how am I supposed to act if every time I stay alone with this girl I get nervous?! My only comfort is that Nibi will be able to heal me again so I won?t have to hang around her place too often."Well then, let?s go get your bath ready."she said, why is she so damn kind? that?s what makes me even more nervous. Letting out a sigh I stand up and follow her around, I just hope the princess hasn?t arrived yet, Hitomi and the runt had seen me like this before but I don?t want to confront a ton of questions about how I ended like this. A few minutes later, I entered the bath as the red-haired girls leaves; finally I can relax! Getting under the shower first, I let the water fall on me as I lean my forehead against the wall I close my eyes and let the liquid to wash away my worries.

_"Oi, kitty you there?"_is the first thing I can ask inside my head as I look for an answer from the cat."It?s been a while, kid."immediately i receive reply, but the voice seems softer and relaxed plus it didn?t call me "brat" so it feels weird. What lead to me asking why everyone thinks they have the right to call me brat, yeah I may be a fifteen-year-old but I have waaaay more experience than a lot of those measly jounin noobs._"What?s with you? using that tone of voice and all, it?s creepy."_plus it didn?t get made when I said kitty, that?s strange"Lets just say i?m tired of playing the ogre here. Anyway, my name is Matatabi, i think I told you before?" its gross, I feel chills just thinking that the one bastard who has always treated me like a bug is now giving off this vibe of category when talking.

"So what do you want?"

_"Your personality...sure got weird. Anyway, I was just making sure that this was working and Akari-san wasn?t lying to me."_

"_Akari-san_? you calling her by her name now? What one has to see, i?ve been fifteen years with you and she gained your trust before than me? "oi, that?s not the point here, you are sounding like one of those jealous girls_"Well, she isn?t the one who ruined my life so I think it is possible. Plus, her sister is awesome."_ for a moment I thought I heard the beast laughing at me. Bastard, even if the way of seech changed, the fucking monster didn?t change at all"So you only want to get in her sister?s panties? You sure are rotten."

_"Shut up! The book I read said it was perfectly normal."_

"Yeah, right. As if you could have a normal relationship. Only women you can get your way with are  thirty year old pedophiles."son of a...I told it to never speak of that again! It was for the sake of the mission, why doe sthis piece of shit have to bring this up?_"Fuck you, I warned you to never mention it again"_

"But you enjoyed it right? Plus, it was the only way for you to stop being a virgin, i doubt there could be someone out there who could stand you enough time to go all the way with you. You could always make sure they get drunk and have some fun though."

_"I don?t even know why I called for you, just go to sleep fucker."_

I didn?t even get to enjoy the bath propelry after that.


----------



## Kei (Oct 3, 2014)

_

The Blue Spider Lily
Main Event
Interaction: Ikuto
Kei Sili_​
When he gave her the flower she felt as though she won a battle, but he continued on. Almost like bulb turning on. She had a small smile that formed behind the white spider lily, she still had to find more, but at this point he had interested her. There was something about people responding in a certain way that just tickled her fancy. She twirled the flower between her fingers, each time in opposite directions, and each time Kei just studied him for a quick second before stopping the slight twirl.

?So would you rather have me say, you would have had a wonderful day knowing that is completely a lie?? She asked simply before moving the flower completely away from her face. A slight playful smile slowly made its appearance, ?I am very sorry, but I think that is completely horrible.?

Kei nodded her head before crossing her arms, ?That is like saying, oh you are going to get hit by a car, but instead of telling a person, you are going to get hit, you remain silent because you don?t want to upset them.? 

?It?s too cruel,? She said before pulling herself away from him, ?but, it?s not like all the things you said I completely disagree with..?

?There is a certain thrill about dousing oneself in mystery.? Kei spun around before looking over her shoulder, ?And there is another thing about dousing oneself in danger.  Both are foolish in the end, but one pose a threat than another.?

She waved the flower, ?My name is Kei Sili, and I just saved you from the latter~ You are welcomed~?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 4, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- B-Baka​

​
Chika's eyes shine lightly, she grabs a piece of food, and shoves it into Ran's mouth, ?Sh-shut up. Yer getting all mushy.? she looks away, a single happy tear rolls down her cheek as she smiles, ?Bu' yeah. Ta ev'rything good in our lives.? After wiping her eyes she looks back to Ran, taking a bite of the same thing she gave him.  ?Mmm...T'was either giving ya food, or pulling ya over th' table to kiss ya...? she shakes her head then speaks again, ?Is a big city. Could easily get lost if ya weren't careful...? Chika thinks aloud, ?I'm glad I have you to guide me through then.? She turns her gaze down to her armor,_ 'Ah really gotta get used to not wearin this heavy armor. Is no' easy to gain trust when ya wear somethin that threatens most people._' she lets off a sigh as she watches Ran again, everytime he embarrasses her, she shoves more food into his mouth, blushing a varying degree depending on the statement.

Throughout the meal they talked about any little thing they thought of.  Chika seemed very comfortable yet proper whenever someone was around besides Ran.  She tended to eat at the same speed as Ran, slower than her usual.  But more than anything she was enjoying the company of the love of her life.  She smiled everytime their blue eyes met, no matter what they spoke about.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 4, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*

_The Red Ribbon Incident_

----------​
The Senju had been attempting steady strides towards normalcy during his time since switching his unstated allegiance, and part of that was wearing more casual clothing. Even if it meant making it odd for others during a mission. Today Taneda was clad in jeans, sneakers, and a solid white t shirt, scratching his head a little as he got lost, almost characteristically. It wasn't as if he had a poor sense of direction, but simply put. When his mind started to wander, so to did his trajectory and pathing. It was simply a fact of life, at this point. But once he realized he'd started to veer off his path, he started to try and correct that, and such a thing was happening at this point in time. He was looking around as he started to walk towards where he thought the meeting place for the mission was, looking not at the road, but towards the street signs and business awnings for indicative landmarks to help him pick his way through. That was just how Taneda organized information. So, as he came upon the gathering of Ren, Kei, and Hado, he was just sort of scratching his head, glancing around, not even having registered their faces or expressions before posing a question to help along his searching.

"Excuse me, we were wondering if you all had noticed a..." Then he stops as he recognizes not only Ren, but also Hado, from the Exam tapes he'd gone over during the time between the second and third stages. "Oh."


----------



## Laix (Oct 4, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Misadventures of a Certain Heiress_
*PART 6*
___________________________​ 
They was both waiting for her to take the lead. Ikuto didn't say a word, choosing to instead feed her a look that was anxious to see her fail. Meanwhile the idiot Aburame was none-the-wiser and just wanted to get on with the mission.

There was a few issues however.

Firstly, Edie didn't even remember everything Ikuto said about the mission. They was delivering him to Eien Machi. What was that? _Where_ was that!? She was completely clueless and this only made her frustrated. Now her ego was going to deflate like an untied balloon and she was going to look a complete idiot.

No, this was okay. She could figure a way out. She was the Edie Nakano with countless resources available to her upon the utter of a few words or the batting of her blue eyes. Edie walked out of the shop, expecting the two to follow before stopping at the small junction outside the shop. She knew the road straight ahead was the direction she came from and led towards her house by the hillside, so that definitely wasn't it. The right path led towards the town center while the left led towards the exit and train station of Konoha, so surely that must be it... _Right?_

With a deep breath, Edie began walking down the left path, only glancing over her shoulder a couple times to see if they were following. Every step she took, it was like she was walking deeper into the darkness of the unknown. While she knew Konoha inside-out, she hadn't even heard of this 'Eien Machi' before. It sounded like some shit-hole anyway so it made sense the wealthy heiress wouldn't have a clue. 

"Um..." 

Edie stopped in her tracks, clutching to her bag with her head lowered. Her blonde bangs cast a shadow over her eyes, leaving only her lips trying to form the right words visible.

"I don't..."

Shit. She had to say this in a way which wouldn't make her look completely stupid! There was no way she could look like a clueless fool whose bark was feistier than their bite. 

Suddenly the girl spun on her heel, her head still lowered but her voice raised.

"Look, I don't know where this stupid Eien Machi place is so can one of you just lead the way!! God you're so obnoxious and ignorant and arrogant a-and stupid!"
​


----------



## Laix (Oct 4, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_An *S-Rank* Mission: Befriend the Heartless Girl!_
*PART 5*
____________________________

​ 
The girls eventually arrived at the mall. For Yuuko, the ride was easy and actually rather relaxing. Just the wind in her hair and the feeling of the fresh sun tanning her skin. On the other hand, Edie's balanced between comfortable and unbearable. It was fine until they'd been walking for nearly half a mile, by which at that point the boy was completely exhausted and close to collapsing. He was soaked in sweat, although thankfully his unzipped flak jacket prevented any of it reaching Edie and she tried her hardest to keep her manicured nails away from his dripping face.

Regardless, when she got there she demounted and grabbed her bag without so much as giving the boy a promise of a date later. He looked completely defeated when all she did was give a flick of her wrist, uttering "You're excused."

"You know, I don't really understand how riding them is any better than riding my bike..." Yuuko commented as Edie pulled a bottle of anti-bacterial gel and cranberry body cream from her bag. "Is it a Konoha thing?"

"Not really," Edie responded, holding the hand-gel between her legs as she quickly creamed her face and arms to erase any trace of the boys. "It's more an Edie thing, and Edie things are always good~"

Once Edie had finished cleansing herself of testosterone, the girls entered the mall with Yuuko visibly more excited than Edie. An expert on shopping malls, she scoped out the environment, making mental comparisons to the one at Konoha. This looked inferior but not inadequate. It would do since she was only making over the daughter of a pushy restaurant owner. As they walked along, Yuuko began an impromptu tour of the mall, speaking like a tour guide with a triumphant smile. She pointed out the various shops and stalls on offer as well as some other recreational activities such as a children's playground anda  small gym. They headed upstairs where the tour continued, Yuuko rambling on with only bits and pieces of it reaching Edie. 

She was too busy tracking a boy across the other side of the mall.

It wasn't that he was hot and she was simply being a pervert, but rather he looked familiar. While she couldn't see his face and it was quite far away, she could clearly see his back. He was tall, with spiky blonde hair and a muscled, masculine body. Wearing a grey vest and loose black shorts hanging to his knees with his hands shoved in his pockets, he looked every much the gym junkie and appeared to be talking to a companion. She was female, with pink hair stretching down to her waist and an agitated look on her face. Edie's eyes narrowed as she tried to make out what was going on. It seemed as if the girl was yelling at the guy who didn't seem bothered in the slightest, leaning against the glass barrier with a casual demeanor. 

What were they arguing about? Why did that guy seem... so familiar? She only saw his back and a complete stranger but there was that feeling that she knew him. He was too far away for her to walk over normally. If she wanted to get there fast, she could just leap across with some chakra in her feet but that would cause a commotion and unnecessary attention.

"Ah, that one, it's Ch? Ch?'s right? It's over there!" 

Edie was yanked back to reality by Yuuko's cheerful voice incorrectly pronouncing Edie's favorite store yet again. The girl dashed over to the entrance of Chō Chō's while the heiress made a mental note to chase up that boy later on when she had time.

Now, it was makeover time.

The girl reknown throughout the Chō Chō brand strolled into the store after the excited Yuuko like a mother following her hyperactive child. While it didn't hold a candle to her Konoha branch, it still possessed the quality she'd come to expect of Alexander Chō's fashion haus.

Upon entering the store, she was immediately recognized by the shop assistant whose face lit up. Why was she so happy to see this particular customer?

Because she knew a lot of money was going to get spent. Edie was infamous throughout the brand, even though she hadn't visited all the stores. They were all well aware of what the girl looked like and were told at staff training to be on the lookout for Natsu Nakano's daughter. The company instructs that _"if she enters your store, be prepared to disregard other customers' interests and focus entirely on her." _Reasoning was that the amount of money Edie spent in one spree would most likely be enough to tide the store over for the next month with extra to spare, meaning big cash bonuses for the workers. 

In fact, some shoppers at the Konoha branch began to expect that if Edie entered the store, they may as well leave because they wouldn't even get served.

"Miss Nakano! What a pleasure to see you!" The shop assistant beamed, walking up to the blonde, bowing before her like royalty.

"Hello. So as you may have noticed, I've walked in with a certain girl who just looks a complete and utter mess," Edie began, showing no respect for her companion who was just out of earshot examining Chō Chō's expensive designs.

"_I see... I see..._" The shop assistant nodded along, examining Yuuko.

"I need to give her a complete and utter makeover. Price is no objection, just help me turn her into an icon!" The shop assistant nodded along as Edie went about elaborately explaining her plan. The shop assistant was on board and immediately summoned along another to help with the personal shopping service.

"Yuuko, come!" Edie beckoned the girl over who did just that with a smile on her face.

"Are we starting, Edie?"

"Totally. Firstly though, I need to get an idea of your sense of style so go pick out an entire outfit. Don't worry about price, just choose what you think looks best on you."
​


----------



## Kei (Oct 4, 2014)

_

The Death of A Child
What Dreams Are Made Of
Zyana_​


It took her a moment to settle down and it probably scared Zell and Dee crazy. She probably screamed loud enough for everyone to hear. There were probably so many tears that stained her face that she could fill up a river. However, no matter if she scared them or not, they were still there for her, and saying comforting things. Truthfully if she even had more power, she would had cried ten times more, but at that time her throat gotten sore, and her tears refused to fall.  

?I heard about this on one of my mom?s shows, if you hit your head hard enough it will cause a concussion.?  Zell explained, Zyana smiled weakly, she remembered that he always had the weirdest memory. Though she took her hand and touched the back of her head, and instantly she was greeted with something wet and warm. When she looked at her fingers, she almost laughed.

?Look!? It was blood on her fingers and the story checked out, it must have been a terrible fall, but the story checked out. 

?Oh! We should head back to the village!? Dee said grabbing Zyana by the arm and pulling her up with most of her strength. 

Was there a chance that it was all a dream? Emiya? Kathy? Hired Hands? Was it a chance that none of those things happen? 

The feeling that rose in Zyana chest almost resembled hope, hope that none of the things she ever did happen, or the fact that the people she missed were ever gone. Looking around everything felt real, the hot sun on her skin, the complete throbbing of the back of her head,  and the feeling of  Dee hands on hers. 

Happiness? Hope? 

It seemed like she haven?t felt those feelings in so long. When was the last time? When? Zyana grasped Dee?s hand tightly causing the girl to turn to her and give her a confused look.

?Zyana? Feel like you are going to cry again??  Dee asked as she stroked Zyana?s face, it was even warm, Dee?s hand was warm like it always was. 

?No?.I?m just happy?? Zyana said before turning herself towards the path the lead to the village. 

?Happy you aren?t dead right?? Zell asked grasping her shoulders before going in front of them, ?I?m happy about that too!?

Zyana shook her head?.

?No?I?m glad that I woke up.?​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 4, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*

_The Red Ribbon Incident II_

----------​
Dangerous curiosity. That was the easiest way to describe Taneda's tendencies, in most everything he did. And so, despite gradually taking on the manners of the Senju Clan, and naturally letting Kei take the passenger seat in the front, he couldn't help but incessantly mess with the buttons as he leaned over the shoulder of her seat, pressing whatever buttons he could. And his rambling and stream of consciousness came out thus.

"Do any of you have any information on this mission, perhaps due to background research? What does this button do Ren? Does this vehicle have compatibility with the rest of your devices? Is this a gift from the Intelligence and Espionage Division? What does this do? Are those cupholders. Excuse us, for our proximity, our curiosity gets the better of us, miss. Are you from Fuzenkagure? What energy sourcing does this vehicle use? What are these tires made of? Does the metal conduct chakra well? What does this button do? 

...are those cupholders?"


----------



## Kei (Oct 4, 2014)

_

A Child's Responsibilities 
Flashback Arc
Kyo Minami_​

Kyo never been too far away from his mother. Ever since he could remember, he was always with her, and that was one of the reasons he was home schooled when he was in Kiri. He couldn?t go too far from his mother, but now, being surrounded by all these different people. His mother way in front and Kyo way in the back, he didn?t know how to feel. He wanted to be next to her, because she looked so different from when they were in Kiri. She looked like a statue, like the ones that greeted him as soon as he got off the train. 

?Kyo is that your name? That?s a nice name.?  Rex had looked down at him, and Kyo nodded his head, he never really heard that from anyone but his mothers. The hand maids weren?t really allowed to call him anything but master, so being called anything else was kind of weird. ?My name is Rex, I?m your uncle, have you heard about me??

Kyo grabbed the closest thing next to him, which was Rena long dress. The older woman also had the same face as his mother, but as soon as Kyo had touched her dress. There was a flicker or three of emotions, before she smiled and ran her hands through his hair.

?You have beautiful hair Kyo?? She stated,  but then with a bit more force she pulled it back, making him look up at her, ?And such beautiful eyes?.?

?Rena?.? Rex called out to her, almost as if he was telling her to stop. He looked at her for a minute and she finally released Kyo. 

He released Rena?s dress and walked forward, but soon was grabbed by Rex, who simply shook his head.

?They are talking, so that means you got to stay behind with us.? Rex explained before picking Kyo up and placing him on his shoulders, ?But that doesn?t mean we can?t make it fun!?

Kyo looked down at Rex, ?Why do we have to stay behind??

Rex looked up at him, ?Because they are discussing important business. Your mom is our leader, and she has been away for a long time.? 

?How long has she been away??​
?Seven years?.? Rena snapped causing Kyo and Rex to look at her, however she didn?t once turn away from Kyo.

?It?s been seven years?.It?s about to be eight in the next month or so.?​
*?Rena! I said stop!?* Rex almost growled causing the woman to walk at a faster pace. 

?My birthday is next month?.? Kyo whispered, he looked up at his mother, and for a minute he didn?t understand anything. She said Fuzenkagure was a great place, and that people would love him. He didn?t get that feeling at all. No one looked at him directly since he got off the train, they would talk about him, but it was more like through him. 

?I wanna go back home?.? Kyo mumbled but this time Rex had caught him, and he made Kyo bounce. 

?This is your home now kiddo and we are your family, don?t worry everything will work out soon.?


----------



## Chronos (Oct 4, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Fuzengakure Mountain Trail*

"Uh-huh...?"

Crossing his arms after a very confusing amassing amount of what seemed to be just utter drivel. The Uchiha rose his brow and lifted the side of his lips to simply signify the disbelief of what her heard of. 

"Are you some kind of overly zealot, god-complex like entities, aren't you? Not only conceited, but also completely off the very example you yourself gave. What the hell kind of example is someone getting hit by a car? Especially in the context we're talking about. I told you not to ruin someone's day, not to not allow a chance at life. I mean, we're talking about superstition, a supernatural causality which half the time is composed of people just trying to tell scary stories to scare off little boys."

His eyes followed her.

"Yeah... you didn't do anything, really. You just happened to be where I happen to find a flower, which happens to be white, which also happens to have some twisted back story, apparently. Hell, if I had a penny for every time I heard this sort of story, I would probably be dead already." 

Honestly, what caused her to think saying something like was any wise? Why the hell would you bother telling something like, it's unlucky so it's best giving it to me to just then tell them that because of her it's because he was saved? What kind of logic is that. 

"Sorry "God" I'm simply gonna take my leave, before I get cleansed of cursed or some the like."

Turning towards the distance did the young Uchiha simply followed the road that he once took.


----------



## Chronos (Oct 4, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Konohagakure l Eien Machi Mission*

She was lost, upon following her for a short period of time did he noticed that all the stops she took were simply leading her somewhere astray from their location. Which simply fueled his own sense of pride because it was leading exactly how he expected it. As Sano and him followed behind the young lady of Nakano, she soon stopped and lowered her head. Soon ushering the words he so long to hear. 

Defeat. 

However, her impulses, her eyes veiled under the shadow of her locks after whats seemed to be her realization of the matter. Maybe she thought she could play it off, but regardless, he didn't quite mention the road either due to him believing that thing would end up going smoother. A sigh escaped him after witnessing such a display, which he honestly thought would be more gratifying, but just left him with a sour taste on his mouth. Unable to contain is own sensation of guilt, he began to pace towards he location, grasping her chin under his fingers, with tender gentleness he lifted her head exposing her eyes towards his, while looking away however, as a manner of her to cheer up.

"Chin up, alright. It's not that big of a deal." 

He said without adding much to the rest, although he meant it as a gesture of kindness, he simply couldn't be arsed to say something further, after which he simply walked ahead and beckoned both to follow from behind. The road to Eien Machi was, as he said, treacherous. And much like they probably expected set place herald no stations, it was a backwater village where people once lived for cultivation and trade. Only way to head there would be by foot. So much like the shinobi of past times, they would have to ride the trees to their destination. 

Leading them towards the entrance, soon they would head towards the road to Eien Machi.


----------



## Kei (Oct 4, 2014)

_

The Blue Spider Lily
Main Event
Interaction: Ikuto
Kei Sili
_​
She wondered was everyone from Konaha was completely wrapped with themselves? As Kei slowly learned about the ways of the world, she realized why most of Fuzenkagure didn?t really get along with the other villages, especially Konaha. It was almost like the new kid arriving at school, of course they would make friends, but they would also make enemies. And for Kei, who tried her hardest to make friends because of her nature, there was something completely horrible about those from white. 

She twirled the white flower in her hand, ?Konaha is populated with people that have really bad manners don?t they?? She asked, ?But it?s only natural from a world power that is slowly trying to remain relevant. It?s truthfully a shame to see little ones having the mouths that resembled trash.?

Kei looked down to her side, ?Well?. When you only have trash to look at, it?s hard to become anything else more than that.? Kei chuckled to herself before crouching down and picking up the red spider lilies.  She wrapped the red spider lilies around the white one, placing it in the middle so it can draw the eye. Kei always had an eye for flowers, it was something she always wanted to take up as a hobby, but never really had the chance to. 

She took the flowers and smelled them, but a slight smirk spread across her lips. 

?Ah, I?ve never been called a God before?.? She thought out loud, before giggling to herself, ?But it?s only natural when trash crosses someone greater than them.?

_?They have no other choice than to run away.?_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 4, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
LIQUID TIME, Red Ribbon Mystery IV

____________________________________​
The moment the windshield wipers and front lights turned on, Ren shot out a hand to slap Taneda's fingers away from the set of buttons on the side. The Houki gave a slight look of irritation. He'd completely forgotten about his friend's childlike sense of curiosity and inability to restrain his very hands on inquisitiveness. Unperturbed by Ren's deflect, Taneda's hand returned to fiddling around with the buttons and examining the various trinkets the vehicle had to offer. 

"Do any of you have any information on this mission, perhaps due to background research?"

"Yes, the mission i-"

"What does this button do Ren?"

"That one turns on t-"

"Does this vehicle have compatibility with the rest of your devices?"

"Yes, I can connect it to m-"

"Is this a gift from the Intelligence and Espionage Division?"

"No, I boug-"

"What does this do?"

"It turns on the ra-"

"Are those cupholders?"

"Yes, they're cuphold-"

"Are those cupholders. Excuse us, for our proximity, our curiosity gets the better of us, miss. Are you from Fuzenkagure?"

"Yes! I'm fr-"

"What energy sourcing does this vehicle use?"

"Oil and rai-"

"What are these tires made of?"

"They're ma-"

"Does the metal conduct chakra well? What does this button do? Are those cupholders?"

The incessant firing of questions pounded away at his head like a powerful headache, until finally Ren just couldn't take anymore. "God dammit, shut _up_ already!" he shouted, his rage manifesting itself in an uncontrolled jolt of electricity seeping into Taneda's body.

A small vein of irritation popped up at the side of his head. "I bought this car myself. The buttons you touched turn on the lights, windshield wiper, radio and GPS, respectively. The car has wireless compatibility with my lanterns, which allows it to be remote controlled and guided. It's powered by oil and can be boosted up by my own raiton chakra. I don't know how well the metal conducts chakra. _Yes_, those are _fucking cupholders_."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 4, 2014)

Sano Aburame 

Edie And Ikuto

A new adventure!​











As the group walks down the trail, Sano begins to sing a little song, his happy go lucky nature keeping up with him. He bounced up and down as the music had begun to play in his head, dancing and spinning a little from side to side. "Look out new world~ Here we come~" Sano, danced from side to side, bopping up and down, his hands in fists kept about chest level with elbows tucked into his sides. "Brave~ intrepid~ and then some~~" Sano did a little spin and snapped his fingers, "Pioneers of maximum~ Audacity whose resumes~ Show that we are just the team~To live where others merely dream~ Building up a head of steam~~~~~~ On the trail we blaze" 

Sano dipped and spun around, with each spin, he'd been releasing bugs finally tossing out all of the bugs he had within his body. As they left his coat, Sano could only picture small planes shooting off and tiny pilots flying through the woods. "Pilot #3450 To control!" Sano nodded, "Yes Pilot #3450!" "The road is clear ahead. Keeping Patrols with other squad." "Good work~" Sano smiled dancing around. "I love you guys." Sano blurted out, patting Edie and Ikuto on the back.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 4, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Lovey Dovey​

​
Ran smiled as they had finished the meal, He'd eaten more today than he had in his entire life and it was made all the more amazing by spending it with the woman he loved. "Chika..." Ran cleared his throat. "I'm just going to get everything I need to say out."  He took a deep breath, there was a lot to be said and very little time to say it all within, his heart was pounding in his chest and the worry on his face was clearly visible. ?A few months back when I found the lab. It was on accident. There were horrible things down there. Rabbits with the soft body modifications, Bears with Mokuton, A boneicorn? Well, a horse that uses bone jutsu.? 

Ran gripped his pants in both hands. ?But there was deer and the mummified corpses of babies Chika?? He clenched tighter. ?It brought back memories, the ideas of those experiments? What that bastard said he?d do to you? What he did to me. The scars that were left on my body and can never be healed. He wanted to make me. He healed most of them, but he left... ?The special ones? as he called them.? Ran?s eyes began to well up, there was pain building in his chest, each and every wound on his body ached from just the mention of that man. 

?Chika? I can never be whole again. I?ve got such a deep pit inside me that feels like it can never be filled and I worry every day that I might snap and maybe.? Tears dropped from his face and fell onto the table, pooling together on the plate before him. ?Maybe I?ll snap. I?ll become like that Chuunin? He told me I was like him while he tortured me. Told me I had great potential if I?d just tell him where you were? he?d help me unlock it. He?d break me like he was broken and he?d re-forge me like he?d been re-forged. ? 

His voice grew shaky and uncertain, ?I don?t? I don?t want to become that man. I don?t want to become orochimaru, but? There are so many things I?ve taken from his lab. So many things I?ve worked on and saw. I wanted revenge on that Chuunin and I didn?t go to you.? He couldn?t hold back the water streaming down his cheeks any longer. ?I wanted to do this on my own to prove? To prove I was strong enough to stand by your side. To prove I could protect you and you didn?t have to watch over me anymore.?

"Chika... I can't be that weakling any longer. I've got to stand tall! I have to stand upon my own two feet and stand up for myself! I can't... I can't rely on just you anymore, because i want us to rely on each other. I want us both to be able to stand tall together and not have to rely on the other but on our selves as well... To be strong individually and even stronger Together!"


----------



## Bringer (Oct 4, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 4*


This felt less like a B rank mission, and more like a ragtag bunch of misfits going on a road trip or something. Regardless... Hado actually enjoyed the atmosphere. Both Ren and Taneda had sat up in the front, while both him and that Kei girl sat in the back. The young Terumi had pulled out a Land of Fire map from his ninjapack, and buried his face into it as if he was examining the land in excruciatingly exact detail. What he was really doing however, was staring blankly at the map giving it no thought as he began to muse about his teammates.

First up, they had Ren. Again, Hado never watched the reruns of the Chunin exams, but he did hear that name every then and now. Sure, he didn't hear the name as much as Edie Nakano, but he would hear it. This could mean Ren has built quite the reputation for himself during the Chunin exams, and something Hado would do as soon as this mission was done is actually sit down and watch the Chunin exams. 

Next up, was Kei. He had to admit, she was pretty... But she didn't seem like the ninja type. She just seemed like a nice and kind soul, not a trained killer. Than again, he wouldn't consider himself a trained killer either. Usually when people see him and the patch over his injured eye, they give sympathetic looks that would usually be given to a sick puppy or kitten, not the usual look a  trained Shinobi would get. 

And then Taneda. Hado couldn't really form a opinion on him. Well... He could form one opinion, though it wasn't particularly a nice one. _"How do we make him stop."_ He thought to himself. It seemed as if the boy had a never ending supply of questions. Though in his defense, Hado had been exactly the same way a year ago, when he got into this shinobi business. He was surprised that Kibishii didn't go mad or something from it all.

The ivory haired shinobi glanced at Kei, before looking back at the map. Should she really be here? Sure, he didn't know her past or anything, but this mission seemed way too... Bleak for that kind of girl. Then again, she could be a complete psycho. Every girl Hado's met so far, bar Kirisaki, has been a total nut job. 

With his mind cleared, he had begun finally paying attention to the map. This car was more useful than anticipated. Plus, Taneda had finally stopped asking questions. Taking this as a opportunity to talk, Hado spoke up. "So for anyone who's actually read what the mission's about, any theories on what's up with the red ribbons? I initially thought that the ribbons were being used as a medium to put the girls under a genjutsu, but I don't think that's quite possible."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 4, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Every Breath You Take​

​
Chika sat there for a moment in silence as Ran spoke to her, when he finished talking, she stood up and leaned on the railing of the roof, “Ya see Ran...what yer doin now tells me...ya can never end up like them.  Ya have too much compassion ta turn out like those monsters.  If either o us is gonna turn into something like that it'll be me.  I have no' only the bijuu but the blood of monsters.” she looks at him, “Sure, yer Momma's mental, but ya don't even have that goin fer ya.”  "But Chika... How do you know that?"  “I know that, because I'm th one that knows ya th best, an a little bitta torture isn't enough ta break you.”  "I feel like i'm almost there Chika. Like life is crashing down around me every second Im not around you."

She grabs him by the arm to make him stand with her, and makes him stand at the rails, holding him by his waist from behind, “Th' world is huge an overwhelming.  If there's anyone that can use that strength of th' lab, and the torture you went through for good...it's you Ran.  It doesn't matter what ya go through, yer strong.  An...ah didn' wanna tell ya this, since ahm supposed ta be th' strong one...” she kisses the top of his head, “Bu' when ya aren't around, ah feel th same way.  Ah felt alone and afraid when ah couldn' find ya back in that village.  But...something about that made me feel like I had to be strong, if I wasn't strong, I wouldn't have made it.  Those genjutsu that I went through were...heartbreaking because it was...was you rejecting me Ran.  That made me angry and scared, scared I would be left truly alone.”

Ran turns around, facing Chika, placing his hands around the back of her head and pulling her down into a deep kiss. "I love you... baka." Chika's arms tighten gently around him, letting off a quiet happy groan as she kisses the young man back, face flushing a light pink.  After a few moments, she separates their lips and gives him a smile, “Ah luv ya too, mah lil hero.”


----------



## Chronos (Oct 4, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Fuzengakure Mountain Trail*

"Stay pressed."

He said as his feet continuously drove him across the fields. 

"Who am I to look down upon some random nobody whom seems to tailor me due to the brand of my clan. Sure because I'm suppose to be surprise you knew who I was, like the rest of the world who know about the Uchiha. Descendant of indra, m grandfather being Madara, Sasuke and just basically the people who almost brought the world to its ruin. You know, I'm the weaker link who's name seems to be plastered not only in history book, but also in legend and hell the one that even our own village wanted us dead."

His hand began to sway in mocking manner as his feet still dragged him across the flowery fields of Fuzen. 

"You know, again, if I had a dollar for every time someone said that, guess what? I'd be richer than the very Kage that heralds my village. Which also happens to be an Uchiha. But you know, whatever. It just that I happened to look the part of weakness, and other than that a holier than thou misfit that couldn't help but find the very same unlucky soul that found that irrelevant superstitions flower can't be helped to even help herself."

He turned with a smirk plastered on his mien, at this point it became a game. Not really, but he's like to think of it as much. There were very little details that bothered Ikuto and most of his sarcasm had always been at par with his cockiness. He didn't think he'd loose easily, but his family's ego had always shone above the rest and denouncing it Uchiha pride was little to not even close to what it was.

"But then again, why waste breath to a lowly nobody weakling like me? Oh woe is me, woe is me. Let me just drag my petty little feet across this plain where the flowers might eat me alive because I'm just a lowly little weakling who can't stand ground to an evidently stronger force, whom only seems to have a big mouth."

He laughed a bit.

"But then again, that's not any of my business."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 4, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Every Move You Make​[/SIZE]


​

As the two stood there, Ran noticed the moon had begun to appear in the night sky. "Ah... Dinner took longer than I had expected. Hehe." He rubbed the back of his head gently. "Not that... I minded you know." Chika smiled, "Aye, it was nice." The two stayed there a few moments more, enjoying the warmth of each others company before heading back to the mansion. 


Back at The Mansion-

"We're back." Ran mutters, not very happy to have returned actually. "Excellent." Kouske bows to the two shinobi. "We shall show you to your rooms then. Please, this way." Ran and Chika nod, following behind the young butler. "So.." Ran coughs, "What made you want to work for that guy?" Kouske chuckles a little, "I can see why it's difficult to understand my stance upon the master. But one must do what one needs when they have someone they care for, mustn't they?" Ran nods slightly. "My sister, she's quite ill. The master pays a wage higher than any in the city. Putting up with his asinine requests and his lethargic ways are merely a means to an end. Once i've paid for her treatment, i'll be out of his service." 

Ran's eyes teared up a little. "I... I hope she gets better..." He sniffled as he spoke, "Thank you Master Ran." The two had been lead to the secondary mansion next to the main mansion. "You have to be rich to have a mansion made of smaller mansions." Ran states, as they are brought inside. "The master uses this as a guest mansion. You will have full roam of the Bathing, Kitchen and Living area." Ran nods, "And the bedrooms?" Kouske stopped. "Ah... this mansion only has one prepared bedroom. We... assumed it would not be a problem..." 

Ran blushed heavily. "UH well... No i suppose not... haha..." Ran gulped heavily as they were lead to the bedroom. "Control Ran... It's about self control... You don't want to screw this up." Ran took a deep breathe, keeping his mouth shut. "Go for it!" A little voice screams inside his head, "Eh?" Ran looked around, the world was black and a little devil stood on his shoulder. "Oh... This..." Ran sighed, "Isn't this cliche? Where's angel me?" 

"That is angel you." A massive demon stood behind Ran, booming voice, horns made of fire. "What... Are you...?" Ran blinked, "I'm your lust." Ran's eyes shifted around. "Really... thought you'd look more... lustful..." 

"Ah...it's fine." Chika speaks up, smiling embarrassedly. Ran shook his head, broken out of his stooper. "Yeah! no worries! hahaha!" Ran laughed more nervously than he had his entire life. "Well then, I shall leave you two alone. The bathe is behind the doors there. Do enjoy yourselves."


----------



## Laix (Oct 4, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_The Misadventures of a Certain Heiress_
*PART 7*
___________________________​ 
"Chin up, alright. It's not that big of a deal."

Ikuto was poking the lion's cage with a stick, the other hand in his pocket and a smug smirk on his face. The lion in question wasn't having it.

"Shut up!"

"Hey, it's okay. We all make mistakes, right?"

"The only mistake was you! Your mom should've swallowed!"

"I'll pretend I didn't hear that."

"That's a shame cause clearly your dad didn't hear your mom say "pull out"!"

"Are you trying to pick a fight with me?"

"If you want a fight I'll give you one, woman beater!"

"Trust me, you _don't_ want to go there."

Edie threw her handbag down to the ground, gritting her teeth and tightening her fists.

"Are you sure about that? I'll kick you so hard in the crotch your dad will feel it!"

"How does that even work?"

"I dunno, let's find out!"

"You're not serious are you?"

"_*Sanran---!*_"

"I love you guys!"

Edie's fist was pulled backwards, loaded with chakra and ready to break every bone in Ikuto's pretty face. The Uchiha on the other hand was frozen midair, preparing to counter the girl's punch he severely underestimated when the bug boy made a humorous interruption.

He pat their backs with a cheerful smile on his face. While Ikuto took it positively, Edie most certainly didn't.

"_*DON'T TOUCH ME! YOUR BUGS WILL GET ME PREGNANT!!*_" 

She thrust her fist forward, aiming straight for knockout against the irritating Aburame who needed to shower off in bug killer. However, it was stopped yet again - this time by the arm of Ikuto.

"What are you doing!? You want some too!?"

"We're teammates. Even if we hate each other, we can't be fighting."

With a grunt, Edie pulled her fist back and pulled her bag up from the ground.

"Fine. But if that cretin touches me again it'll be more than just his bugs I kill."

Little did the blonde know that one of Sano's bugs had bravely crawled on to her arm, silently creeping along the clueless girl~
​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 4, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Peaceful

I said those words out of comfort so he could sit in here and relax if he truly wanted to. Despite feeling nervous and embarrassed I didn't want to ruin his hot springs time. Besides, it could be a lot more awkward, right? He sat down about a meter away from me to my right, and we both just relished in the water as neither of us had any words come to mind. We couldn't even face one another in fear that we might see more than what we want. It was finally Raiken who broke the dead silence by asking how to room was like.

A smile brightened my face as I was taken to somewhere else. I knew Raiken spent quite a lot of money on the room but I thought it paid off in spades. The room decor, the view, and the amount of space and different rooms made it wonderful. But I had no idea where I should start as I felt there was too much to describe. Maybe how it was when I first entered the room? I guess the beginning is always a good place to start. 

"It's a very nice room. We have so many cabinets that we can place our stuff in, but now that I'm thinking about it we don't have much...Our restroom is gigantic, and we have both a shower and a bath. In the living room we have a television and a couch that we can use to unwind if we so feel like it, and then-"

I stopped myself before getting to the bedroom. I knew it shouldn't be awkward, he got us two separate beds. But what had made it awkward as I started talking the more I started looking at him. Now I was even facing towards him looking him straight on. Thoughts now swarmed through my head of our beds, and him being clothe-less, and my head just about exploded. My head was burning as I felt nervous and selfconsious of my own body as his was a masterpiece. He already saw most of my own body, I'm sure thoughts swelled in his head about how he has seen girls with much better when in turn I had seen the body from the gods. Turning my head away, I nervously described the bedroom.

"T-the bedroom is nice as well. There's a good view of the trees and landscape, and the beds look comfy for us to sleep in. B-but don't get me wrong we have separate beds so when I said 'sleep in' I mean in our separate beds and not together when you're naked like right now."

I wanted to punch myself in the face. How could I say something this rude to him? Now he's going to think that this is because of him and he'll want to stay away from me to give me space. What have I done, I should have embraced him instead, especially since he saved my life twice today and he truly did deserve whatever he wanted. With a quick movement, Raiken stood up and started to walk away as he explained flustered:

"I can tell this is awkward for you. I'll just leave so you can relax, besides I've been in here for quite a long time."

This made me a little sad, he wasn't leaving because he wanted to, he was leaving because of me. No, I couldn't let that happen. If he was enjoying himself then there's no way I could let myself ruin that for him. I stood up and ran around him, determined to stop him. Once in front of him I grabbed his right wrist and stepped forward to get a good hold in my position. Unfortunately it was this moment where I fell forward like an idiot.

Fortunately it wasn't like those cliche anime moments where the girl or boy topples over the other one in a suggestive manner. No, all that happens is that I fell forward like an idiot and Raiken caught me before my head could hit the ground. But as he brought me back to my feet I felt something brush against me, if only for a second. It brought the jitters all around me and once he helped me up I took a step back. Now don't get me wrong, it's not that I didn't trust him, I was just a little freaked out at the moment. 

I realized that it was moments like this Raiken wanted to avoid. Maybe if I had just let him go things like this wouldn't have happened. Besides he was offering on his own to leave, so where was it my place to object to that? I've done that twice now and I don't think it's leading anywhere good. Maybe it is for the best. Besides, he'd have to leave soon anyways. Sinking back into the water, realizing I was exposing myself again, I looked to Raiken's face where he averted his eyes embarrassingly. 

"I'm sorry, I should get going."

It was obvious that he didn't want to talk about what happened. But with a sigh of relief as soon as he left I backed up and sat down. It's not as if I didn't want him here, it was more of the opposite, but if I continued to screw things up then neither of us would have any fun here. Besides, this was just a small thing right? Who cares what happened here in the hot springs, I'm sure we can just continue on like normal.

After about thirty minutes I decided that was long enough for me. Luckily no one else came during my relaxation period. I stood, stretching my arms, and then walked to the changing room where I left my clothes. There as expected, my robe and undergarments were waiting. Picking up one of the customary towels on top I dried my body and then dried my hair. Had I still had long hair I'd have to wrap it up, but with it being this short I just sort of rustled it around with the towel and then called it dry. Putting on my undergarments and robe, I was apparently ready to go to the room.

Upon approaching the room I held reservations from entering. What if Raiken was getting changed or something? I didn't want to walk in on him naked. But realizing that nothing could get more awkward as it had been earlier I took a leap and entered my key. Once the door was unlocked I slowly opened the door, not to startle the blonde man. But once it was open I saw Raiken just sitting on the couch in a bath robe, as he was clearly waiting for me. Turning his attention to me he stood up and asked:


"Want to get some new clothes? Ours are all bloodstained and that can look bad to the general public. I called and we also get one free pair of shirt and pants each. It isn't much but better than what we have." I was happy he was acting like earlier never happened. I didn't want any awkwardness between the two of us. As a smile lifted my face I said "Of course." Raiken, looking pleased, admitted: "Sounds good then. After we get our clothes and get changed we can go get you dessert or something. If I'm being honest, I'm not a big fan of sweets, but if you want it then I'll order you some. "

I was delighted at his offer. With a simple nod he got off the couch and we headed downstairs. Once in the small clothing store it seemed Raiken found exactly what he was looking for. He picked out a plain white t-shirt and black pants with too many pockets. Well I imitated him by getting a white t-shirt, but then got blue jeans. Using their changing rooms we changed into our new clothes and then left the store. 

Next, Raiken led me to a small coffee shop where I took forever and a half deciding what I wanted. He ordered a meal consisting of seven plates of different sushi. To be honest I wasn't a big fan of sushi but I couldn't help but admire his eagerness to eat. I instead just ordered a sandwich with a side of french fries. Call me strange, but that's all I felt like eating. Soon our meals arrived, and despite me only having a single plate Raiken somehow vacuumed everything on his side of the table twice as quickly as I could.  Shortly after I ordered  a apple pie, as I wanted something fruity but sweet.

When the waitress brought the pie she had asked if we would need two plates, but Raiken immediately counter claimed with a "no". I could tell that he really didn't like sweet things, but had no problem with watching people eat them. Figuring that no one else would have any I decided to be a little "wild" and ate directly from the pie with a fork, instead of cutting my own slices. But after a few fork loads I looked up to Raiken who, despite usually being composed, looked rather amused at my shenanigans. So what if I looked ridiculous eating it, it's not like he was going to have any. 

After finishing about half the pie I asked the waitress for us to take it to go. Since we didn't have topay the bill (and the tip was also on the hotel) we left happily. Making our way back to the room I stuck the pie into the fridge and turned to see that Raiken was already sitting on the couch. I walked over and sat next to him. I could tell it was getting later and later, but I didn't mind. We just talked the night away, talking about every day matters such as what we like, don't like, the people we hang around, just normal things like that. I never imagined that I could have such a enjoyable conversation like that, but I could tell that every word we said came genuinely from our heats, and that we were trusting each other with what we said. It continued from some of our most dangerous situations to embarrassing moments. 

As much as I wanted this night to continue I eventually ran out of energy and passed out onto his shoulder. With a smile Raiken slowly moved out of the way, guiding my head to the couch cushion so he could stand up. Once up he picked me up from under the knees and under my neck, carrying me to my own bed. Once he rest me down safely he adjusted the blankets and covered me as I rest soundly. Raiken going into his own bed, turned to the coffee table in between the two beds, and turned off the lamp only before saying:

"Goodnight."​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 4, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- We're Bound To Get Love​

​Chika probably looked pretty cold as she wasn't bothered by the story of the sister, not because she didn't care, but because she had her mind on other things.  She carried herself in her most confident manner as she followed the butler.  The words of the butler of one prepared room caused the kunoichi's heart to skip a beat.  _'Well, it wouldn't be the first time we shared a room together.' _both halves of the young couple seemed to be in a trance as they blushed in unison.  

"UH well... No i suppose not... haha..." He sounded so nervous, they were lead to the extravagant room, "Ah...it's fine." Chika speaks up, smiling embarrassedly. Ran shook his head, broken out of his stooper. "Yeah! no worries! Hahaha!" Ran laughed more nervously than he had his entire life. "Well then, I shall leave you two alone. The bathe is behind the doors there. Do enjoy yourselves." 

?Aye, we will, thanks.? Her unusual politeness faultering after the man left the two to themselves.  ?Damn even th' guest rooms show 'is overcompensation.? she laughs as she looks around, slowly fiddling with the buckles on her armor to get them loose, something that is second nature to the young woman now.  ?So...ya wanna take a bath first, or d'ya want me to?? she squeaks as her blush comes back again, this time making her laugh embarassedly and let off a light shiver, not of disgust, but maybe of anticipation.  ?'R we coul t'gether.?

"Yeah... To...together..." Ran blushes horribly as he says it.  Chika leans the pieces of her armor against the wall as she nods quietly, ?R-right.  Ah'll get it started, ya get...er...ready fer th' bath.? she lets off a bit of a giddy giggle as she escapes into the bathing room.  

The bathroom was as flashy as every other room in the mansion, it had gold and black granite, that seemed to encompass the entire room.  A very large bath in the center of the room was on a step above the rest of the floor, with a showering stall in the corner.  Clean towels were folded on the edge of the tub.  She walked to the faucet and turned it on, looking at the various bottles and bars of soap sitting on shelves nearby for them to choose from.  She tilts her head, grabbing a bottle of bubble bath, sniffing it, ?Ah, this's nice.? the young woman mentions, pouring in some of the lavender and vanilla fragrance into the running water.  

Still waiting for said water, she slowly stripped herself of what little clothing she had on under her armor. When investigating something sitting on the counter, she accidentally turned on a radio, causing her to jump, then laugh again.  












Her blue eyes scanned over things as she stood in the room and nodded.  She turns off the faucet, then opens the door to the room.  ?C'mon Ran, time for our bath, but...would you like to dance first?? she bows her bare body to him, actually asking him to dance to the music the radio was playing.

"Uh.... I... Dont... Think that would be... best..." Ran coughed, turning away a bit to hide his... excitement.

?Aww,? Chika gives a smirk, grabbing him by his wrist, she spins him towards her, blushing a bit.  ?Ah don' know bout tha'.  Is a'ways a good time ta dance.? she puts her lips down to his ear, quietly whispering, ?Just ta th' bath a'least.?

"Just... to the bath then." his words caused her to almost purr, she felt his tense body against her, and she took the lead to their dance.  They dance to the remainder of the song, during the process, she managed to take down the blonde's hair, and off his top.  As the song ended, she leaned him over the bath and gave him a deep, passionate kiss.  Chika pulls Ran back upto his feet, and smiles widely, ?A' th bath.? she lets go and sits on one edge, slowly sinking into the bubble bath.  As soon as Ran has stripped completely, she gives off another mischievous purr, ?Ya ain't nothin ta laugh at, eh??


----------



## Chronos (Oct 4, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Eien Machi*

Within the village of broken homes, empty alleys, soundless roads and eerie silence, their feet managed to finally reach them to Eien Machi, the village of the newly dead. Ikuto whom once prior seemed to be cocky had completely changed his demeanor. Now upon the village, he pulled out the branded letter and began to scout around along with his teammates. Soon, upon reaching the center where a large broken field met their wake, Ikuto turned towards Sano and began to usher an order. 

"The location is eastward from this position. I'll need for you to spread your bugs across that general area."

Same as before he turned towards princess over there. Whom seemed to be acting much like after the initial greeting. Ikuto couldn't find the words to work with her, but nevertheless it wasn't something so important that he'd much cared for it. Shrugging it off he continued down the road towards Eien Machi's underground laboratory. 

"Yeah, there's another thing I forgot to mention." 

He said as he continued down the road. 

"The laboratory is indeed a Uchiha structure, and yes, it is a mission to deliver me, but..." 

The struggled to keep these words of his mouth.

"We're actually not only tasked to bring me here, we're also tasked to destroy it entirely." 

He said nonchalantly as if it was something ordinary. Yes, the original mission involved taking Ikuto towards the laboratory, but the fact of the matter is that with Eien Machi at its current state, any people would most likely invade the laboratory and steel any and all progress made within such a premise. Upon ordering to retreat much of the people neglected, and now they're being branded as traitors. Much like the mission from before, they would be tasked to dispose of traitors. 

"So, we could do this the easy way, or the hard way. Once we enter the doors, we go in guns blazing, or we destroy it from the inside, slow and tactical. Up to you guys."


----------



## Laix (Oct 4, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
WHITE HOT SPRINGS
*PART 2*
_____________________________​ The chaos rages on within Fuzengakure. Groggy smoke fills the once colourful afternoon sky as screams of terrified citizens echo throughout. People run for their lives, clinging on to what little is left of their homes as they are forced to watch it be destroyed by one twisted man and his army. Selfish means for selfish gains. The children who manage to survive will only remember the horror of seeing their parents slaughtered before their eyes. Then there's the mothers who aren't lucky to see their children survive the atrocity. They kneel in the streets, their sobs the only eerie sound audible through the rubble-filled street. They cling to a small piece of cloth, the only remain of their child. They beg and they beg, asking any god that's out there to swap places with their deceased loved one.
 
But their prayers aren't answered. All they know is pure chaos.
 
Amongst this chaos, there's a half-destroyed rooftop almost covered in blood. It all centers around one brown-haired boy pinned to the ground by a bulkier blonde, who has a look of almost insanity on his face as he punches and punches away. Even when the boy looks good as dead, the man doesn't stop punching. He just keeps hitting and hitting, not even flinching when his blood stains his face.
 
Just a few meters behind, the lifeless body of a girl lies face-first against the concrete, her own blood pooling out from her head inundated with seven needles. Her death is the catalyst for the man's rage. If she hadn't died, if this boy hadn't killed her, he wouldn't be like this.
 
He wouldn't have the lifeless stare in his eyes or the curled upper lip. He wouldn't be ignoring the pain in his fists, the soreness of his knuckles or the ache in his arms. 
 
The man pummeling the boy to death was Raiken, a man from a land deep within the Black here on a mission. He was in search of a girl; a girl he eventually found after years of searching. But the moment he finally latched on, this scum took her away from him just as fast. This is why he was so enraged, so angry. It was all this frustration built up over two years just being released. 
 
 "Why, why, _*WHY!?*_" He yells, his fists hitting harder with each cry. 

 "I'd just found her. I'd just... I'd just fucking found her."

 "She didn't deserve this."

 "_They_ don't deserve this."

 "None of us deserve _any_... of this."​ 
By this point the boy was only a figment of his living self. His face had been destroyed beyond recognition, completely doused in blood with almost every delicate bone making up the structure of his face gone. Raiken's punches eventually stopped but not from mercy. If he had his way, he would've carried on until his body gave up from exhaustion.
 
No, it was the tender, warm embrace from behind from someone who felt like an angel.
 
 "It's okay. You don't have to do this... You can still defeat them."​ 
Short orange locks grasping his shoulders. A sweet voice that usually lit his heart up, but not this time. It was Kirisaki. The key to everything, the reason why he did anything in life. He fought so hard just to find her that he couldn't handle losing her. He knew without her, there was no point trying to carry on the fight against DIVERGENT.
 
 "I can't... I really can't..." Raiken's voice was coarse, cracking from the pressure of suppressed tears.

 "You can. She's still out there."

"_She?_"​ 
Suddenly her hug became tighter and tighter, almost like it was strangling him. Despite their physical differences she was overwhelming him, moving her hand to his throat and getting him in a neck hold. She was squeezing so tight, squeezing all the life out of him and he didn't understand! He thought she was---

Raiken awoke the next morning, the hazy morning sun casting its light over his shirtless body as it leaked through the window. While he went to sleep in the clothes purchased from the store in the hotel, he took off his shirt during the night as it was making him restless. Usually Raiken sleeps in just his underwear or even completely naked, but with Kirisaki in the same room he didn't want to cause any more embarrassment after what happened in the hot springs.
 
But that wasn't even what was on his mind right now. As soon as he pressed his socked feet against the carpet, remnants of the dream flashed through his mind. Now he looked back on it, it wasn't all his imagination. He really did kill Loki like that and he really did feel those feelings of hopelessness and defeat. What happened at the end though was different and the most strange. Raiken knew it was Kirisaki appearing in his dreams, but nothing made sense. 

Why did she hug him like that? Why did she say those things? 

_Why did she try to kill him?_

He glanced over at her bed where the girl lay sleeping peacefully, wrapped up in her duvet like she was sleeping by the fire through winter. Looking at things as a whole, it was strange to think she went along with it so easily. While he proved himself in a number of ways, it didn't take her much convincing. Raiken expected to have to forcibly take the Unmarked and convince her of the cause once everyone was there, but she was more than happy to come along with him. 

Shit, he couldn't do this.

The more he thought about it, the more confusing it got. It was early morning and his mind didn't need this toxic mixture. Rubbing his eyes, he dragged his feet over to the bathroom where he stood in front of the mirror. The first thing he did was rinse his face with fresh running water to get the sleep out of his eyes. Today was going to be one of the most important days of his life. Today, he was going to introduce Kirisaki to the people she would soon learn to call family. Today, he was going to smirk to himself upon seeing the smiles of hope and awe on his faction's faces once they see he was successful. Today, everything was going to change.

It was early morning, Kirisaki was fast asleep and he felt scruffy sleeping in these pants. Raiken took the opportunity have a quick shower, swiftly stripping off and hanging his clothes on the railing before jumping into the cubicle. The second he felt the warm water running against his skin, his mood instantly peaked up. This was one of his guilty pleasures; just standing in the shower with a lowered head, letting the water slither down his back. 

Unfortunately, the desperate need to indulge in this meant he naively left the door unlocked.
​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 4, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Rand And Chika
> 
> Guarding The Gala Mission Arc
> 
> ...


----------



## Olivia (Oct 4, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Dreamland

I The screams of those around, all of those I had murdered, lied to, came at me all at once. I kept shrinking down, curling up into a ball, trying to hide from it all. It was no use as their overpowering voices crushed my soul. Was this the result from lying, the despair that would haunt me for the rest of my life? How could anyone live with this? If it were possible then I would take my life right now so I wouldn't have to suffer for an eternity.

But maybe I am receiving this despair because I deserved it. I lied to the poor families as I said I wouldn't kill them or their children so they could be at peace right before I slaughtered them, as it was my mission. That poor little girl I killed, I told her it was going to be alright, and there I went and murdered her. But was this because that's how my entire life had been, one big lie?

Kira Yoshikage, a name that brings happiness and pain together in a weird mixture. He brought me up, made sure that I could survive up until now. But he was a horrible human being. He massacred dozens, covered up for it by leaving his home village and creating the Kibo Church just so no one would suspect any bad deeds from him. He took me in, raised me in a life full of lies just so he could keep his appearance up. He used me so he could look good to everyone else, what kind of scumbag manipulates other humans for their own reasons?

Well, there was Thalia. She's manipulative, evil to the core, selfish, calculating, and the listgoes on, but she isn't a liar. She was one of the lowest scum on the planet, a women I can't even stand to be around. One that I lie to day in and day out just so I can get her off my back. By my own logic I'm the horrible person in this situation.

Then there's Zell and Satoshi. I told Satoshi about my immortality but kept it from Zell. When Zell asked about something being kept secret from us I dismissed it. Maybe this pain I'm feeling from Satoshi's death was deserved. Once again, Satoshi is the scum of the earth, he murders because it's fun and like to watch his targets scream in agony as he slowly murders them, but I'm paying because I didn't tell Zell the truth. Satoshi got off easy, he doesn't get to hear his victims screams every night.

Before my thoughts could go on I raised my head from the pink pillow, and looked to our blue colored walls to see the bathroom door shut. Soon after the door swung outwards to show Raiken completely naked, with a towel over his shoulders. I could see that his clothes were lying on the bed. I couldn't help but just stare for a good twenty seconds until I finally got the sense in myself to turn away. Now looking at the pastel colored window, I admitted:

"I'm sorry I won't look. You can get dressed now."

Silence was the only response. Not even footsteps were heard. Was he standing completely still? Was he even breathing? I turned shyly behind my back to see that Raiken was now towering over me, still completely naked. Standing at my bedside he grabbed my neck and pinned me to the bed. I tried to push him off but as expected his large physique made it hard to resist him. Eventually I just stopped moving my arms as my eyes lost their hope, and I just looked at Raiken's cold face.

 "You're so gullible aren't you? You're just some desperate bitch latching to any man she can find. Why did you think it was even a good idea to stay in a room with a stranger you just met? Now you're in the perfect position to-"

I couldn't believe what I was hearing come from Raiken's mouth. I now started to struggle again, but all it resulted in my clothes getting ripped. As he was now forcing himself onto all I could do was cry silently to myself. Why did this happen? Was this what I deserved? Maybe it was, maybe it was my destiny to be lied to by everyone I met. I took a deep breath and closed my eyes, just wanting whatever he was going to do to be over.

My eyes fluttered open as the towering man was now not over me. I lifted my head off of the grey pillow and looked to the white pasty walls where the bathroom door was closed. Strangely, the door burst inwards and out from the steam came Raiken, with a towel hanging over a single one of of his shoulders. It took us both a good three seconds before we averted our eyes. I don't know why Raiken did, as there was nothing wrong with what I was wearing, but I assumed it was out of habit. I simply looked to the curtain covered window admitting:

"I'm sorry I won't look. You can get dressed now."

He made no haste in getting his clothes on. It took him maybe twenty seconds at the most and he was dressed. After giving me the okay I turned and was relieved to see he was clothed. He sat on the edge of my bed, trying to ignore the earlier awkwardness. It was sort of the opposite of yesterday, yesterday he got to see a whole lot more of me than I did of him, but today I saw almost everything. It was both embarrassing and a little pleasing. 

 "Hey today's the day. If we make good time we can be in Sunagakure this afternoon, so we should get a move on."

I simply nodded. What he had been working for for years had almost come to fruition because of me. It was strange that I was the final piece to the puzzle per say, but it was nice to be in his good graces. But as he sat there my mind flashbacked to my dream. Surprisingly my dream under estimated him in terms of his body, but why would I ever think that he'd lie to me like that? This whole thing is something I can tell he's been working on for a long time. I'm just glad I can be of some help. It gives me another purpose in this long unneeded life, one that will give me fulfillment. If he was lying about it then I'm not sure how I would handle it. 

"Alright, I'm going to take a quick shower, brush my teeth, wash my face , and tidy up my hair and then we can go."

Smiling, I pulled the covers off of my bed as I danced into the bathroom. As I expected it was still very steamy in here, making the air a bit thinner than usual. Opening a small window so a fresh breeze could get in, I turned back on the shower faucet and let the hot water start again. As it warmed up I undressed, laying my new clothes in a neat pile near the bathroom closet. I quickly jumped into the shower and washed my hair and lathered my body. Once it was all rinsed I shut off the water and grabbed a towel to dry my body.

Once that was finished I went to the sink to wash my face, and then after using the wash cloth to wipe my face I grabbed one of the unopened travelers tooth brush in cabinet, along with the toothpaste, to clean my mouth. Finally I took a brush and combed threw my hair. Now I wasn't like most girls who took a half and hour to do that, and especially since my hair was short I was able to take my time. Finally, I put all of my clothes back on and left the bathroom. There sat Raiken, still sitting on my bed waiting for me. I had hoped he wasn't waiting for too long.

"Well, I'm ready now, we can go if you want."

By his body motions I could tell he was anxious. Not because he wanted to get to Sunagakure persay, but he wanted his dream to finally become a reality. It's strange how I can be the key thing to change all of this, whatever "all of this" means. I hardly know what the situation calls for, but if Raiken wants me to do something it's the least I can do after all he's done for me. I looked to the window and noticed that the only light in this room had been from the lamps, was it still dark outside, how early had it been? Five, six o'clock? He stood up quickly, announcing:

 "Alright then let's get going, we shouldn't waste any more time."

With that announcement we left our room. Luckily, unlike most other people, we didn't have any belongings, oh wait, my pie! Oh well, someone else can have it when they stay at the hotel. Besides it'd be weird to be running or even walking to Sunagakure with a half eaten pie in hand. Going to the front desk we returned our keys and left the building, as the sun was just rising over the mountain tops in the distance. ​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 4, 2014)

Rosuto Ivery
Eien Machi ​
Information filtered quicker than what he'd imagine, some didn't come with any information the others seem compliant, however, much to his expectations it seemed that they were not willing to cooperate further. Bruce Lee had sent a card that currently his presence would not be present on Eien Machi due to other situations. He wishes his best and that he will arrive once he has convinced his family. Rosuto understood but the sensation that brewed from set had caused him to form it to a sigh.

"Zansatsu's dead... I can't believe it." 

His metallic limb rose to the bridge of his nose as he pressed together the gap between both eyes. He didn't believe it entirely but it was something he'd wish he didn't have to hear at this juncture in his life. Too many people were dying, sadly enough he hadn't the power to save them. Such a thought gave him a headache. But not like the stories from Kirisaki.

"Immortality? Jashin? What the hell is happening?" 

Something about he obtaining some curse, something that allowed her an eternity in life. Soon he felt that he and she would meet in battle and if this was true, her life would always be safe, but what of his? What if he dies in the attempt? He couldn't bare with it, ideas and thoughts began to swirl across his mind, a lot of things but more the while if he's able to cope with the idea of fighter either of set two. 

"Akaya's seal was a no go, but at least they were compliant enough to have left a history book of past Jinchuuriki, maybe this could be of help." 

Zyana and was nowhere to be found, no information reached him, which lead him to believe that set man just made a run for it. After which he would have to find him, and deliver punishment, yet he swore not to indulge himself in such sin. Instead, he released a sigh and continued to read the card of Kirisaki Shinko.

"Currently in Fuzen, alongside some man of blonde hair, built physic. Maybe a guardian? Who knows. But what the hell happened? Something about immortality... Zansatsu died around the time my prison escape. Nothing notable about the home. I doubt he'd leave something so fragile just laying around however. Better start looking for his grave then." 

His mind analyzed all possible aspects of the situation, but it all left him with a sour taste on his mouth. Something didn't add up. Something was entirely different. How come so much had happened in such little time? How come Zansatsu died across the same time of the exams? He passed, he couldn't have...

"The Eien Machi incident. Was he there? A lot of prominent Shinobi had made their way to it, but it had to be simply White. However I was there, meaning it's not too far fetched for him to also been a part of it. How? Akaya? No, it can't be. Something must have filtered. Something must've told him, but what?" 

He began to think, something was off of it all. Something seemed out of context,who where there? Kirisaki, Akaya, Edie and possibly Zansatsu. 

"Wait, does that mean that for some reason someone withing the very corpse knew he was there and decided to keep quiet? Akaya? No, he couldn't. A lap dog such as him? Zansatsu didn't die during Eien Machi's incident. In fact, I would most totally bet he wasn't only in it, but that he was also coinciding with Konoha with it, which will bring him as a traitor himself."

Zansatsu was most definitely among the midst of set mission, not only was he there, but also he aided Konoha in it. Meaning he would've have become a potential candidate for his slaughter. Not that this was something he would've thought twice about. 

"Kirisaki worshiped the Kibo Church, then why such a drastic change to a Jashinist cult? Why completely change her perspective? This were told to be blood thirsty murderers. Willing to sacrifice life for their God as easily as they could muster they power to do so. But her intention of saving me, it was far too human... She... She didn't do it by choice? What? Did something force her? Damn it! What's going on!?" 

Pounding the wall, he left a gap on its wooden surface. His eyes began to portray the anger that brewed with searing intensity through his system. His mind was playing games with him. Was this factual or simply him over thinking things?

"Akaya seemed to have some close binding with this girl, maybe I can get something out of him. Yes, maybe. But I can't talk to him directly. However, I believe that the ANBU keep records of set within their headquarters. Yes, maybe if I break in and take the documents, not only will I get the means to his Jinchuuriki's seal, but also the information about all of these people."

Yes... an infiltration. But what must he accomplish first? He needed a plan, something big, something enough to assemble a great portion of the ANBU to form in a single area, there he would have to strike immediately to lower their numbers, of which he would do it through some deceptive means due to that he'll need to simultaneously steal these documents for his progress. 

"I'll need a team."


----------



## Kei (Oct 4, 2014)

_

The Blue Spider Lily
Main Event
Interaction: Ikuto
Kei Sili_​

Kei sighed to herself as he didn’t understand when to rest it. Like most people she knew from Konaha, or the few that she met. She tried not to be harsh, but if he really wanted to start something. Then she’ll happily end it. A lady never starts a fight, but she surely would be able to end it. Kei completely engrossed in her braiding her flowers by the steam, creating an almost beautiful arrangement of flowers, began to sing. She hummed a verse before going out to full out singing.  










​ 
One of the main rules of becoming a dancer is that you should never be touched unless wanted to. That is because of their high potential in being able to guard themselves and the people around them. The second rule that was equally as important as the first was something that Yomi had nailed into her head since the time she started really training.

_No matter what, a dancer shall always have grace._​
And so that was why they sung, they had beautiful voices and they complimented anyone that had the luck of ever being graced by their presence. 

Kei was attacking the young Uchiha and he didn’t even know it. Her song wasn’t that of her usual ones, it was filled with toxicity. Every movement of her lips, the roll of her tongue, and every breath she took in and out. Kei was completely and utterly toxic, and he didn’t know until it finally hit him.

Kei got up and turned to him, the flowers braided perfectly together as she smiled slyly. She placed the flowers behind her, as she neared the Uchiha. Her song was nearly done, but she reached out and grabbed his face as it effects became clear. 

Her voice was poisoning him, but she cupped his face gently as her song was done. She admired her work, as she saw his face go pale.

“Don’t misjudge my actions sweetie, and don’t misjudge me.” She cupped his face so where his dark eyes was staring directly into hers, “Haven’t anyone taught you that judging people based on appearance is ever so rude?”

She closed the distances between them, but her voice still lingered with the genjutsu that she had placed on effect. The closer she was, the faster and longer it worked, so this distances that she had erased. Was just like a spider catching it prey. Her lips brushed against his ears before she dropped her hands dropped from his face. 

She covered her dangerous smile with her hands as she backed away.  She danced around him, before stopping at his back.

Kei ran her hands up his back, “You know….I should say I’m sorry,” She said leaning her face on his back hearing his heart beat rapidly brought her joy, “I judged you too… And maybe you are right. I didn’t start off on the right foot but maybe now we can.”

She pushed him with all the strength she had, and he fell. Kei smiled as she looked over the Uchiha, almost wanting to pass out, but holding on to that pride that she heard about. That was why he didn’t hit the ground like a pancake, but he more on his hands and knees.

Kei lifted up her dress so she wouldn’t wrinkle it, and sat on his back. She crossed her legs as she looked down at the Uchiha….

“Is this…More fitting, Mr. Uchiha~” She purred gently as she leaned down to his ear, but she giggled and leaned back up.

_“You underneath me~ I think I enjoy this position~” _​


----------



## Hollow (Oct 4, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Training - Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu I



?Tora-sensei,? Yuuko called, knocking on the door for what felt like the thousandth time. ?Tora-sensei!?

A faint _hmmm_ sounded from somewhere inside sensei?s small house followed by some very loud snoring. It was past midday and the woman was still sleeping! ?Sensei!? Yuuko banged on the front door even harder than before. ?Sensei, wake up! You promised you?d teach me something new today!? Not that Yuuko was excited with the idea of training under this specific teacher, but it?s not as if anyone else was willing to teach her and Yuuko needed to be thought something. Since the Academy ended that she hadn?t learned a single new jutsu and the missions she took were getting harder by the day. Learning a glow-in-the-dark jutsu, for example, wouldn?t be a bad idea.

But at this rate this would have to be another day passed in the restaurant. Yuuko didn?t want spend another day there. She might not have the guts to actually tell her mama she would rather be spending her time elsewhere but she could at least create excuses to get away. And training was her excuse of the day. Not that she didn?t need it and Yuuko was looking forward to learning something new. First, though, she had to wake up Tora-sensei. And there?s only one way she could do it. She opened her mouth, took a deep breath in and got ready to scream at the top of her lungs.

*?TORA-SENSEI, KUMO?S HOSTING A PARTY IN YOUR HONOR AND EVERYONE?S HERE TO BOW AND KISS YOUR FEET!?*

Surely enough, Yuuko heard the sound of what was probably Tora-sensei falling from her bed in surprise and quickly rushing to the door, which the girl swiftly avoided being hit by. ?I knew it!? The woman said with a slightly crazed look in her face. Her left eye a bit more open than the right, a line of drool visible at the corner of her crooked lips, still dressed in her white slightly see-through shirt and black panties. ?I knew those sons of bitches would see how fucking great I am one day!? 

?Just kidding,? Yuuko added in a meek voice, gulping hard and pulling at her own simple training shirt. 

There was this quiet moment while Tora-sensei was processing what had just happened that Yuuko could have taken as an opportunity to run away but she sunk her feet on the ground and refused to move as the woman looked at her from head to toe while wiping away the drool with one hand and scratching her head with the other. Then, Tora?s eyes flashed and the air in that particular street of Kumogakure suddenly turned dark, chilly and incredibly dangerous. 

New jutsu? New abilities? What was Yuuko thinking!? She had turned herself into the stupid rabbit that walked straight into the tiger?s mouth! She had to run away, screw training with sensei, her mama didn?t look at her like she was trying to make Yuuko?s head explode with her mind. ?It?s okay, sensei,? she said, opening her palms to show. ?We don?t have to train after all?you can go back to sleep?? Quickly turning around, Yuuko tried to dash out of her sensei?s fighting perimeters and maybe run to find refuge in Konoha or something.

?You fucking brat!? Was all the warning the girl got before she felt Tora?s feet on her back and got sent flying against the wall of the house on the other side of the street. Cracking her knuckles in a threatening way, Tora-sensei approached the half unconscious girl with every intention of crushing that little stupid brain. She already had her hand around Yuuko?s neck when she noticed people staring at her. ?Ah! Why didn?t you wake me up sooner? You know I always love training with you!? She suddenly said with the sweetest voice she could come up with, louder than necessary so everyone else could hear. Not that she gave a shit about Yuuko but it was important to maintain the appearance of a good teacher or the Raikage would be paying her a nice visit sometime.

Thus, Tora grabbed Yuuko by the neck and started dragging her towards the training grounds. If the girl wanted to learn, the girl would be learning. And Tora knew exactly what she would be beating into the girl?s cranium that day.​


----------



## Hollow (Oct 4, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Training - Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu II



It was the urgent need for survival that woke Yuuko up when her face had been submerged in water for more than two minutes. Any longer and she could be suffering severe brain damage or something. So her body forced her to rise into the world of the conscious and breathe. 

?Ah, finally awake are you?? Yuuko heard Tora-sensei from somewhere behind her. ?I thought this was it for you.?

The brunette was still in the same shirt and panties attire but they had moved to a different location?the training grounds? It had a huge lake, which was where Yuuko had been laying before she woke. The girl coughed a bit but got up just fine. She was wet all over though there was no sun to help her dry that day. ?Don?t worry too much about your clothes,? Tora-sensei said when she noticed the girl twisting her shirt uncomfortably. ?You were bound to get wet either way. We?re going to play with water today and you better start praying you get what I say at first try because if you make me waste any of my precious time I will beat the cra-Ah! Don?t expect me to go easy on you.?

Yuuko nodded with excitement, even if Tora-sensei was threatening as usual, and sat on the ground to listen carefully to what her sensei was about to say. This was what she had been wanting for some time now so she better take the opportunity.

?I don?t really get why you haven?t learned this one yet. It should have been the first one after discovering you have an affinity for water,? Tora began her lecture, replacing her usual mocking persona for the serious one that was the reason why she was the best of the best and how she got Yuuko to actually pass the final academy exam. ?Instead you went ahead and learned Teppodama straight off the bat. Stupid kid.? Yuuko winced. Her water bullets were actually incredibly useful but she didn?t really want to second guess her sensei so she just scratched the back of her head and grinned sheepishly. ?So first thing you?re learning today will be the Water Clone, understood??

Yuuko nodded and Tora-sensei continued in her serious lecturer mode. ?Water Clones are formed with water, be it your own water chakra or water you find outside. They?re perfect containers if you find you find yourself in need of it. Even if they don?t hold long in battle or can?t move very far from the main body, it?s a useful technique to learn. Get up.?

At the order, Yuuko quickly stood up straight and copied when sensei formed the Tiger with her hands. ?This is the only hand seal for it, make sure you get it burned into your brain because your retard-Ah! Because Yuuko-chan isn?t ready to perform jutsu without hand seals yet. Move it slowpoke,? she barked before walking into the water until she stood in the middle of the lake. The genin followed as quick as she could, careful not to lose hold on the chakra at her feet and make a clean drive into the freezing water. ?The water clone takes one tenth of your chakra. Later, I?ll want you to mold your chakra into water and form the clones all by yourself but, for now, I?ll be content with just seeing you use this water. Questions??  

?None!? Yuuko announced proudly and watched as her sensei walked back to the ground and laid under the shadow of a nearby tree. She would never say it out loud but she really couldn?t understand how Tora-sensei could stay outside in just a see-through top and black panties without blushing or freezing. Probably a power all good shinobi eventually learn.

Being left to her own devices, Yuuko looked down at her wavering reflection in the water. She imagined Water Clones were just water that shaped to reflect her so that?s the image that she focused on before taking a deep breath and forming the Tiger. ?Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu!?​


----------



## Hollow (Oct 4, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
Training - Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu III



Hold it. Hold it? Hold it?! It broke.

It was probably her twelfth or thirteenth attempt at maintaining the clone intact for more than three minutes. Tora-sensei?s snoring in the background certainly wasn?t helping. Frustrated, the girl stopped for a moment and sat down on the water to take a rest. Three whole minutes already felt good enough for Yuuko but when the girl had tried to leave, a kunai passed right in front of her nose making the girl fall back into the water. Sensei had still been snoring loud and clear when Yuuko turned to look though. How? Yuuko had no idea?

So she was stuck until she did better. 

Truthfully, Yuuko couldn?t understand what she was doing wrong. She formed the clone correctly and managed to hold it for as long as she could and then, when it finally started moving, it broke. Maybe she wasn?t putting enough chakra into the clones. Rolling her eyes with annoyance, Yuuko formed the tiger again and experimented with the level of chakra. Her chakra control was average at best so it wasn?t easy but Yuuko managed to do it and, this time, the clone was holding up quite nicely.

And then it broke again and Yuuko just let herself dive underwater with pure frustration. ?You?re not persistent,? she heard Tora-sensei say when the genin submerged, floating around the older woman who had come to check on her student. ?That?s your problem about everything, Yuuko,? sensei said with a strangely serious voice. ?You start with energy and perfect focus that allows you a great start and, not even halfway there, you give up because things start getting hard.?

Yuuko just stared up at the sky as Tora spoke, not acknowledging anything the woman was saying. ?War?s coming Yuuko, you need to decide whether you belong to the fighting party or the innocent one. You?re a kid now, you can spend an entire afternoon just practicing for a fucking c-rank jutsu. But if you find an enemy, he won?t wait for you to figure out how any of this shit works and you?ll just be getting yourself killed, along with anyone who was sorry enough to be with you and trust your abilities at the moment.?

Slowly, the girl pulled herself up on top of the water so she could stand straight again. She hated it when Tora-sensei spoke in such a manner. Because she knew that the woman was being serious about this and Yuuko hated that. She didn?t want to think about whether bad things are happening or not. She didn?t want to put her comrades in danger. She didn?t want to just spend an entire afternoon practicing a jutsu. She?she didn?t know what the hell she wanted. She didn?t know. But Yuuko didn?t want to stop being a shinobi; that she knew. As if guessing at her thoughts, Tora-sensei?s expression became even more serious. ?Every choice has a consequence. You're picking a path that's not meant to be taken by someone with no resolve.?

Then, the seriousness went away and Yuuko could literally feel the tension rising from her shoulders. ?Well, I promised I?d try to talk you out of being a kunoichi and the talk is done. Your mom owes me dinner. I hope I never see you again bi-Ah! Bye bye, Yuuko-chan!? Tora then turned to walk out of the training ground they were using and Yuuko had half a mind to remind her to dress before heading to the restaurant but her sensei probably wouldn?t care. Taking a deep breath and straightening her back she formed the tiger again and this time focused seriously on what she was doing. 

But she could still hear the comment behind her. ?That?s more like it.?​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 4, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Fuzen Mountain Trail*

Upon hearing her voice something came to him, reality became blurred and his head started to swirl. Body numb from what seemed to be a technique which paralyzed him from the waist up. Her body began to move to the rhythmic patterns her voiced exuded. As his hand arched to his head, struggling with what seemed to be controlling him, her hands had met his face. Her lips toyed with him this was simply the begging of what seemed to be a technique. Her way began to envelop him, soon he was met with the floor, struggling to keep his footing. Eyes shaking under the pressure as she forced him into the earth with a powerful push. She landed upon him, sitting, smiling, as his face ate the very dirty she so wanted him to eat, his mind under some causality effect brought by her voice, her dance? Maybe, but what was it. 

"Fuck... what... is this?"

Her voice with the sweet tinge of malice engrossing withing it, had the upper hand, his hand began to position themselves under his shoulder, while the slowly brought himself up from the ground, her weight and the strain of set technique, all became a factor. But maybe, his hand began to swirl chakra upon them, bringing his hands ever closer he began to form the required seals, and soon, his hand began to engulf themselves on the flames of his technique, lifting his fist, he pounded himself on the stomach with all the required strength. Soon, after the searing pain began to accumulate, soon did something began to lift, the pain worked as medium to separate him from whatever, of which he managed to at least stand, pushing her away from his back, turning soon reaching to his pouch pulling a kunai, as the girl fell to the floor, twirling set place withing his fingers, before turning and throwing it to her side.

"Nice trick..."  

The tone of his voice, the look in his eyes, all sinister doused in annoyance. 

"I'll pay you ten fold."

His hand began to once more engulf itself in the flames which danced with the flails of incandescence. Kicking, he swung his hand, but much like before, it pounded near her mien, as he posed on top, his fist burning the floor next to her. 

"We can do this, if you want miss. I don't get play by the likes of you."


----------



## Laix (Oct 4, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
WHITE HOT SPRINGS
*PART 3*
_____________________________​As Raiken and Kirisaki left the hotel, they brushed past a kind-looking woman whose eyes were obscured by a pair of designer sunglasses. The blonde's bulging arms meant a light brush ended up knocking the woman's purse out of her hand. Ever the gentleman however, he immediately apologised and picked it up for her.
 
"Sorry about that, I wasn't looking where I was going."
 
"It's fine!" She smiled, slipping it into her black leather handbag. "You have a nice day, sir."
 
"You too."
 
The two continued on their way, with Raiken leading Kirisaki down the left most path through the mountains while the woman strolled into the hotel. She walked up to the front desk where the receptionist was just putting away the keys to the now vacant room once belonging to the duo. Upon noticing the new customer, the receptionist immediately put on their best smile and asked how they could help.
 
"Hello, I'd like to book a room. Two beds, separated."
 
"You're just in luck, that room recently became vacant. If you wait a short while, one of our maids should be up to make the beds and clean up any mess left behind." The receptionist placed the keys on the counter and began writing up a few notes before presenting the charge.
 
"That'll be-"
 
"Oh, don't worry about the price. It's on the house."
 
The receptionist appeared dazed at first. Her eyes diluted slightly, like she was slipping away from reality. All she could do was nod along with a faint smile.
 
"_Right_... It's on the house."
 
"Excellent." Not at all bothered by this strange occurrence, the mystery woman grabbed her keys and headed up the stairs with haste. She immediately knew where room 404 was without asking, heading straight down the hallway to the correct door. A maid was outside with a trolly loaded full of cleaning products, presumably to prepare the room for the new guest. Seeing her approach, the maid looked up as she slapped on her pink rubber gloves.
 
"I'm just about to clean in here miss. Would you mind waiting outside just for a few minutes?"
 
The woman shook her head, matching the maid's smile. 

"No, it's fine. It's your lunchbreak and you're really hungry. They won't notice you getting off early."
 
"Yes... _Of course._" Just like that, the maid removed her gloves and continued down the hall with her trolly. It was strange what was happening to the staff who encountered this woman. Each one appeared set about doing something, only to receive some advice and immediately have their opinion swayed.
 
Once inside, the woman didn't even bother putting down her bag or taking off her shoes. Instead, she went straight to the mini-fridge and kneeled down to open it. All that was inside was a carton of milk, some cheap butter and a slice of pie - just as she expected.
 
"So unattractive..." She uttered, giving the pie a quick sniff. With a sneer she shut the fridge door and stood up to lean against it. Using her right index and middle finger, she gently pressed them against her forehead and channeled a flurry of chakra to her mind. It was unknown who picked up but they were currently maintaining a phone conversation telepathically rather than your conventional way of long-distance communication.
 
_ (I've found him. He's definitely got the UNM.)_

_ (That's not good enough. I need confirmation that it's most certainly her and not an imposter.)_

_ (Short orange hair and a needy, unattractive face. Is most definitely not your daughter.)_

_ (Fine. Find out then bring her back to Konoha. I don't care what you do with the boy.)_

_ (Good, because if you cared too much I'd have to kill you.)_
_____________________________​ 
Roughly five hours had passed of just walking and walking. Raiken was fine with the distance and length. He enjoyed walking through the mountains at a rather high altitude, just letting the crisp cold air hit you in the face. He always found it to be very cleansing for the lungs, as well as satisfaction in knowing something as simple and widely available as air could be so beneficial to the boy.
 
On the other hand, there was Kirisaki. While she was by no means dragging her feet, she certainly had a much lower stamina than Raiken. The closer they got to Sunagakure, the more the Unmarked look like she was going to collapse with exhaustion.
 
Seeing her cheeks were becoming sore with the pain of exhaustion and her hair looking more ruffled than usual, Raiken chose to try and gain an answer to why she was like this.
 
"Is everything okay?" He asked, cutting through the silence with a knife.
 
Kirisaki nodded, managing a smile. "Yeah. Why wouldn't it be?"
 
"You just seem tired, that's all." The girl giggled so innocently. It was these little moments that he always picked up on. Raiken would forget a major event in favor of remembering the time a girl giggled in a really cute way.
 
"_Tired?_ I slept like a baby! I'm completely fine. I just think I wasn't expecting all this walking."
 
The leader of REMNANT let out a short sigh. This was a sigh of agreement if anything, like he too was tired of the walking even if wasn't physically discernible. No sweat, no aches, no pains. Just the fresh air and a healthy set of lungs.
 
"I know, I'm sorry. I would've just got a train but given the situation in Fuzen, it might not end well." His mind drifted off into a moment of pondering, thinking of the horrors being committed in Fuzen right this moment. Instead of assisting with injured civilians and fighting against the enemies, they essentially escaped Fuzen rather selfishly. He tried not to dwell on it too much seeing as the mission involving the huge search for Kirisaki was, in his view, much more important than the invasion.
 
This was an opinion he wouldn't share, however.
 
"There's no need to apologize. Sure, what's happening in Fuzengakure currently is awful but we should focus on the present, rather than the past."
 
With a light-hearted chuckle, Raiken jokingly wrapped his arm around her shoulder and stumbled. 
 
"You know what? You're right. Live for the present, die for the future, learn from the past. I kinda like that actually."
_____________________________​

Another hour passed before the golden sand of Sunagakure was finally within sight. Although nearly two hundred years had passed since the days of round, sandstone buildings and dirt winding paths to navigate the village, Sunagakure still retained it's charm that made it such a lovely place to visit. 
 
Now they stood just a hundred meters from the gates which was on high-alert after the invasion of Fuzengakure. While usually Sunagakure would employ two guards and a handful of border control staff to keep the village's safety intact, these numbers had tripled from just a first glance. There was more than likely more working behind the scenes or on standby.
 
Raiken leaned over slightly to Kirisaki, muttering under his breath. "Shit... Might have trouble getting you in." As a resident of Sunagakure, Raiken would have no problem entering. Kirisaki on the other hand may have trouble. He knew she was from the White and that alone would be grounds to deny her entry given the rising tensions between the two nations. He thought about trying to sneak her in but that would draw more attention than necessary. He then considered outright lying about their identities but that would prove troublesome if caught out.
 
So what was he to do? Just wing it.
 
"Or you could just ask me."
 
Raiken and Kirisaki shot their glares to the right where a tall, beautiful young woman with striking pink hair mixed with vanilla highlights was waiting. Wearing a cropped white vest that barely covered her breasts and a pair of short black shorts, she raised an eyebrow over her distinctive violet eyes.
 

 
This was 007, a member of Raiken's anti-DIVERGENT faction REMNANT and perhaps the strongest. She was the epitome of cool, oozing a demeanor that showed she feared nothing and only aspired to greatness, something which was easily achieved by her.
 
004 let out a smooth chuckle, rubbing the back of his head. "I won't ask how you found me since that would be too obvious."
 
"Saya has been locked on to you for the past hour. You know I don't give a shit what you've been up to though, right?"
 
"Right. You're interested in who I've brought along."
 
"Correct."
 
She strolled over to Kirisaki, towering over her in her black heeled pumps that tapped against the cobbled path. Raiken watched his friend closely, making sure she didn't do anything to alienate the Unmarked before they had even met the rest. He knew what she was like and knew she could scare off a criminal with just one glare. 007 had her good points but sometimes she was too alpha for her own good.
 
Cocking her head to the side, 007 posed her first question.
 
"So pretty little lady, why don't you tell me your name? We'll start easy and work our way up with the questions."​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 4, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Konohagakure]​*
[Smells Like a Mystery Akane-Doo! II]
*Liquid Time*​
You know, there are times in a person's life that little voice. You know the one, that small voice that rings in the back of your mind. The one that tells you what is right and wholesome. What is good and bad. Yes, that little pang of conscience. Well, you see this little voice it also governs common sense. Some people are gifted with enough of it, to know when something was off, or in this case just wrong. Unfortunately for our young redhead , despite how big her heart may be. Had a very, very limited vocabulary. 

Sure, she probably could have been a little bit more bothered about how all this came to past, here at Freaky Fred's Pizzeria. But, really she was really absent minded, mostly because she was focused on making herself her next meal. See, Mitsuki forgot to tell the hyperactive teen that the Pizzeria was closed. Which made no never mind, but that simply meant that she'd get to cook her own food. Which in practice isn't bad. But she is far from able to process too much more beyond that. So, while Yuuko was getting an earful of things she probably didn't want to hear. 

Things that may, in the dead of the night haunt her dreams. But Akane was about as collected as she normally was. Well as normally as a Bayou Betty with a sever case of ADD could be. As Taberu spoke of the events that transpired around this place, Akane had her head buried in the refrigerator as she rummaged for all the ingredients that she would use to make her Pizza Pie. Even the talk of kids disappearing and possible murder was lost on the redhead while she pulled two armfuls of food from the shelves. In her mouth was a large roll of pepperoni, of course being the ever hungry girl she was she was tearing into the meat. Chewing on it as she turned to her teammates the acid spitting, food loving Taberu was walking up to her.

The eater with attitude looked to the redhead, drool clinging the sides of her mouth, and pulled a hand to her face. Two fingers  land on the caked up white flower and pulled down. Like war paint, two tanned lines of flesh appear while Akane face was being rubbed by the girl. Akane smiled and almost paid no mind to the comments that followed. If she was fortunate enough to have had Mizuirono here the Dire Wolf would have been firing off all kinds of red flags at what the obviously mad girl was going on about. See, Akane is simple swamp folk, simple in attitude and simple in vocabulary. If you called what she spoke any type of vocabulary. She knew people, man, woman, child, boy and girl or their variants. Human, however, never crossed her ears before and while she remembered the manager saying something about human in contrast to the animatronics dolls, but gold fish on occasion have a better memory than this girl, she paid it no mind. 

"Hoom'n?" is uttered while the girl pulled a hand to her lower lip while Taberu licked the flower off her fingers. A sort of delight came over her as she spoke of how seasoned human was great in all sorts of food. Now, Akane may be worried over Taberu's cannibalistic tendencies if the word Long Pig was used. Swamp Slang for people as food, long pig would have made Akane think of something other than, hey. I wonder what Human on Pizza tasted like. Yuuko on the other hand looked like she had seen much better days. The chopsticks that she was eating her food with are closed and sat on the side of her bento box. Particles of chicken, yes Akane could smell if from a mile away, clung to her lips as she chewed the bit of food that she had bitten off. Akane starts to pile most of the food into a large silver bowl as the young girl took a sip of water. 

If Akane was more attentive, she may have tried to comfort Yuuko, tell her things would be alright. But with a one track mind and a pile of food that needed to become better food Akane was about a the limit of her multitasking  capability with her sister absent. A few moments later Yuuko excused herself to the restroom while Akane slid the large bowl under the mixer. She'd seen it used when she cooked all that food for the contest, now she herself was going to get to use it. If she could figure it out that was. A large toothy grin flashed as she allowed one of her long canines slip over her lower lip. "Cher seem nice, kind nervous dough." [She seems like a good girl, kind of skittish though.] Akane states flipping the switch on the giant mixer. But nothing happens and Akane tapped her foot, wanting it to do something. Anything. When it didn't she twist a knob or two then pulled another lever before slamming the palm of her left hand down on it. 

"Wat wrong wid you. You werk fo' dem at de fud ding!" [What's wrong with you? You worked for the other cooks when that food competition was held!] is exclaimed while she walked around it a bit. With a short kick she slammed her boot off the side of the machine, hoping that something would happen. Inspecting the wall, not too far away,  Taberu quickly ascertains what was wrong. The fact that the giant mixer wasn't plugged in was the reason Akane was having trouble. Picking the plug up she twisted it in her hand, contemplating what it was she should do. "It wasn't plugged in" she mused. Kind of a short warning for the girl who should have rode the short bus. But, like with most things Akane was clueless without Mizuirono. So, the warning that the machine was about to be plugged in fell on dimwitted ears. 

With a click the prongs of the plug line up with and connect to the wall outlet. With a small push a current of power flows from the wall to the machine. With a screech it blares to life, at full speed, with Akane peering down into the bowl.  With a violent, boiling, eruption the girl is quickly covered in all sorts of grim and food. Like a mini volcano the bowl erupts flushing the room with an impossible amount of Akane's batch of Pizza dough. As if it were bottomless pit the room is quickly filled with about a foot of the mess and Taberu and Akane look like  wax dolls as as the mass of dough forms a wave and forces the door open.

Yuuko is greeted with a wall of dough rushing toward her as the door to the kitchen is blown off its hinges. ~


----------



## Olivia (Oct 4, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Reason

I watching as this pink haired women took large steps and towered over me. Don't get me wrong, I don't get scared at anything and everything, but this womens' glare and towering physique sent shivers down my spine. She spoke with a voice that penetrated my ears, one that made me want to flee as fast as I could. But I had Raiken next to me, and he seemed to know her well enough. If he could stand here without fear then so could I. My hands clamped into fists and my body became stiff as I prepared to answer her first question.

"My name is Kirisaki Shinkō, and I-Alright Shinkō, tell me how old you are and what your birth-date is."I was stunned, it felt like I was being interrogated. For what reason should I be? While I was being internally vocal, all I wanted to do was comply to her demands. Just by how she was looking at me I thought she could snap and break me in two. I decided it would be best to comply and just do as she asks.

"M-my birthday is October 2nd, 134 years after the great war.  I'm 15 years old." A look of disgust came across her face as she formed a fist and slammed me straight into the ground. It wasn't like a hit like this could kill me, but I feel like it could have busted my jaw. After the impact was made Raiken motioned to say something but A quick glare from 007 stopped him in his tracks.

"That was your first warning. If you lie at all then the pain will only get worse. The only thing you have to do is be truthful. So either you lied about the year you were born or how old you were because your birth date passed two days ago."

Had it already been October? With everything that was going on I assumed that it was still September. With that said, this was no time to be happy. Any pain in my jaw now had vanished due to my amazing regenerative ability, but this women would keep at it if I didn't say something even remotely truthful. Standing back onto my feet I looked at her as I admitted "I am sixteen. With everything that has happened I didn't realize that my birthday had passed." The women looked at me as if she didn't trust me, but ultimately allowing this one to slide. I knew I would have to be one-hundred percent truthful even if it meant being embarrassing in front of Raiken. 

"How did you meet 004?"

"I met him at a festival in Fuzengakure yesterday with someone I knew. We've been together since."

"Who was this other person and why did you go with 004, seemingly a stranger?"

"It was someone from Konoha named Edie Nakano. We have this little rivalry and seeing her with Raiken, who at the time, just looked like an amazingly built man with insanely good looks made me make my move. It wasn't until later that I really got to know Raiken."  

"What do you know about DIVERGENT?"

"I know almost nothing, except for a women named Freyja which is involved somehow."

"How do you know the existence of Freyja?"

"She confronted me disguised as Raiken, Raiken stopped her before she could do anything to me. Although we think she may have scrambled my memories."

My comment made 007 glare at Raiken for a second, but Raiken had a stern face showing that what I said was truthful. Looking back at me she had asked:

"Do you have regenerative abilities, and if so, when did you first show case them?"

"Yes I do, Raiken can account from first hand experience. During the invasion of Fuzengakure I received multiple cuts, burns, and even a senbon to the brain and I'm completely fine now. As for my first time, I can only think of during the Chunin Exams when I was battling a dragon along with two team mates. A large gaping whole in my chest bubbled and formed together again. I do remember having open cuts and injuries before this however, but we suspect it was Freyja messing with my memories to throw us off track."

The women motioned to hit me again, but Raiken stepped forward this time and grabbed her arm, knowing what exactly she was going to hit me for. With a quick exchange between their eyes 007 yanked her arm out of Raiken's grasp, asking 
"What so you're saying she's telling the truth? She suffered a blow to the brain? Freyja messed up her memories to keep us guessing? Why would she do that instead of just taking the girl!" With a stern look Raiken admitted "I was the one who saved her from Freyja, and when I arrived Kirisaki was in her grasp. You know it only takes seconds for her to do her dirty work, so she planted those memories in case that I somehow saved her, like I did. Also as for the former, I thought she was dead. I pulled the needle from her brain myself as I held her in my arms. I was bewildered when her eyes fluttered open, that she was still alive. It's as you told me, the unmarked may have powers even greater than our own."

Finding the answers sufficient she turned on her heal as she explained: "Alright that'll have to do for now. Only the Yamanaka is here at the moment but he's the only one we need to deal with this young girl. With any luck he'll be able to find Kirisaki's unjumbled memories." 

It was then where she walked the border of the village for a bit as we followed. It wasn't long however until we reached a decent sized building with neon signs on the front. It was quite clear this was some form of night club, but why did she take us here? It only took me a second to realize that this must have been their hideout. Opening the doors we made our way into the secret base. 

--------------------------------------

_-Earlier-_

What is with those two, leaving so early? If it were me I'd rather sleep in until closer till the afternoon. Nothing beats staying awake during the night life after all."

There wasn't much room for interpretation, I was simply spying from a tree near the hotel as the familiar girl and blonde haired man walked into the direction that I assumed had been Sunagakure. Despite wanting to take Kirisaki back there was something I had to check out. There was a women that entered the hotel this morning just as those other two were leaving, but something bothered me about her. She had no presense until she came into my sight, normally as a former anbu I'm always very aware, but this women is a master at keeping in the shadows. That would mean she's a high level shinobi at the very least, and this was something I just had to investigate. 

I had gotten rid of my kimono and instead had been wearing black khakis and a black jacket over a white shirt. This was what I felt was most comfortable and could work best when hiding when I was stalking my prey. I walked into the hotel and approached the front desk from where I could tell the person working was in a daze. After asking about the women she didn't even respond. I doubted this was from a lack of sleep, so using my sharingan I took a look at her chakra flow, and behold it had been disrupted. Deciding to take it upon myself I went behind the desk and noticed that all the keys were there except for one, 404. Knowing that's where the women went I took myself to the stairs and headed straight up. 

Once on the fourth floor a maid passed by me, once again as if she didn't even know I existed. Simply walking by I noticed a room that was left completely open. Once I stood in the doorway I could see a women holding her hand up to her head, as if she was a psychic. But quickly after my observation she lowered her hand. Whatever she was doing was over with, but this wasn't a battle, I just wanted to know what her deal was.

"What's the hurry? Can't let the maids clean the room after those two had a little fun in the sack? Say, how about we share this room since there's two beds; just let the maids do their jobs and we can make our own fun tonight."

I said sarcastically as my sharingan shimmered. As expected, the women turned around with her glasses obscuring her eyes. A small smile had risen on her face as she got a good look at me. I on the other hand was not amused, why was this women looking at me like this?

"Oh, who would have known you to have turned out so unattractive. To think that I even entertained the thought you had any sort of promise. But unfortunately for you I don't swing that way so I'll have to say no to that deal."

She acted as if she had known me from some other time, but taking a good look at this women I didn't recognize her at all. Could it be the glasses? No, they barley obscure her face. Besides, I'm sure I would recognize the chakra flow of anyone who is as skilled as this lady apparently is, so what's her deal? But I couldn't back down just because this bitch thought she could get by with that just, it was obvious she was following Kirisaki, and that was my territory. 

"Listen, I don't know why you want Kirisaki, but she is _mine_ and mine alone. So do yourself a favor and leave her alone." With a chuckle Freyja fixed her glasses before claiming "As much as I would want to duke it out with you I have other pressing matters to attend to. Besides, fighting in a hotel is so unattractive, so how about we skip these semantics and you just let me go?" That was such a typical response.

"What kind of idiot would I be if I let you do just that?"
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Liquid Time]*

_*Enshin no Omei III*​_"GAAAAAAH!!!"

*BAM!! BAM!!*

"Shit, shit, shit!! It hurts!!!" as he falls on his knees while grabbing his head in despair before starting to headbutt the floor. His body had acquired a dark red color while all of his veins stood out painted in black as if they were to explode cause of the sudden accumulation of blood in them. Steam was coming out from his body and mouth, sweat covering him completely as he kept shouting. Something that could catch the expectators atention, were the two marks glowing. Even surpassing the attention drawn by the overwhelming presence of the scars  his body possessed, these two tattoos shining with a violet color seemed to be the cause of everything. One was located on his chest, right where his heart was supposed to be; the other was on his right arm although unlike the former, this one?s shape couldn?t be distinguised easily.

"GODDAMMIT!!!"

The pain was intense, so much that even he could barely resist, he who has been able to shrug off extremely dangerous electric shocks, he who has managed to endure burns and wounds caused by edged weapons, he who has been able to endure poisons and basically gone through almost any kind of torture existent without complaining even once, he was now screaming in pain. 

"Onee-sama Will he be alright? It?s been ten hours since it started"

"It?s fine. As long as he doesn?t die, he?ll be alright."

Outside, looking through an unidirectional mirror disguised as a wall, Akari Uzumaki observed with her arms crossed in front of her chest. Her orbs, blue like sapphires, could only look as the young Uchiha was hurting himself trying to fight pain with more pain. Behind her, another woman who has been stated before to be eighteen years old -Urara Uzumaki- stared into the room as well with a worried expression as if she didn?t like what she was witnessing. Both females were clearly worried although not a single one would do anything to stop the horrid show, not only because it was something that they shouldn?t do but because as soon as they were to enter that room, the high temperature of it would be able to damage them to unknown extents. 

"Don?t worry, Akaya-kun won?t die. If he can?t endure this much, all his life so far would be a waste."

The man behind the two girls finally spoke. Takao Uchiha?s voice sounded confident, as if the trust he placed on the fifteen years old boy were absolute although Akari knew that the one worried the most about the kid was that man. However the ANBU?s words didn?t keep them from feeling uneasy with the scene taking place before their eyes. 

*FLASHBACK*_
The day before, when Akaya came out from his bath, Takao raised the chances of the boy to acquire a power that no one had ever acquired, the absolute reign over flames: the Stigma of the Flame God. A seal capable of giving the wielder rights over fire release with the requisites being to have a big enough chakra pool and mental strength. Without thinking twice the boy accepted and as soon as Akashi and Hitomi took the Uchiha Princess home before she could start twith her questions, they went over towards the room and performed the technique on the jinchuuriki?s right arm.

When the process started, Akaya quickly felt his temperature increasing rapidly the same as the pace of his heart beats. From one moment to another chakra began to escape from his body and the room turned completely red, the room itself began to get hotter until it felt as if he ws inside an oven. His muscles got tense and his limbs paralyzed, intense pain as if thousands of needles took over him, he felt that his lungs lacked oxygen, his body began to sweat and he couldn?t move. The horrid feeling of suffocation making him fall in despair after so many years. _
*FLASHBACK END*

Since then it?s been ten hours.

Still grabbing his head, the boy started to kick, as if trying to stand up and get out of the pitiful appereance he was giving but only thing he maaged to achieve wa sto fall over an dover until he started with seizures. His pupils disappeared leaving place for his sclera to show completely. The black colored veins finally reached his heart and from there they quickly began to stand out even in his neck and face. His mouth disgustingly open, allowing saliva to come out from it as his dehydrated body was begging for air. Unconsciously his hardened hands allowed his nails to grow as he was by instinct manipulating his own body the same way he used to do when in an assassination mission to make the piercing power of his hands to increase. With that he started to scratch the floor leaving the mark of his claws on it. 

Rolling from one side to another, if it weren?t because of the room, his screams could probably be heard all through all of Konoha. A pain so indescriptible that had him on the edge of his sanity, if his current reaction could actually be called sane at all.

Still fourteen hours to go before the Stigma synchronizes completely.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2014)

Ran And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Wait... that means...​

​
The redhead steps over the edge of the now crimson watered bathtub, ?Well, th' coulda gone better.? she shakes her head, avoiding looking down at the young man she held tightly.  She slowly pads across the floor, making sure she didn't slip. she stares at the bed, blushing heavily.  After a minute or two Chika finally lays the sound shinobi down gently on one side of the bed.  She stares down at him for a few moments before she hears a quiet, _'You know you want to.' _she squeaks, "No, no.  Stoppit.  That isn't right." _ 'I know you were thinking about it, Child, it is natural.' _?That don't mean ahm gonna act on it.? _'As you believe.' _?Damn right.? she argues quietly with the bijuu, walking back into the bathroom, she wrings her hair out over the tub.  

She unplugs the bloody water, wiping her hand on a towel.  She stretches a bit, walking over and turning off the radio.  Scratching her stomach over the dark seal drawn on it, she walks back into the bedroom, getting into her bag, she sits on the opposite edge of the bed and brushes her hair for about ten minutes, humming the entire time, before she runs her hand through.  She quietly puts her brush back, then crawls back on the bed on her hands and knees.  She leans over Ran again, ?God what I would do if you were awake.? she groans quietly, gripping the blanket, her eyes scanning the other shinobi.  Her crimson hair falls from over her shoulders, setting her right hand on his stomach, ?Tch...D-damn it, why did ya have ta pass out...? just as she says that, Ran seemed to wake up a bit, causing her to freeze.

"Chika... Are you.. doing what i think you're doing?" Ran blinked a bit, "And i'm the perv."

"Ah dunno...wha d'ya think ahm doin...?" she looks away, sitting back on her knees.

"Pretty obvious... ain't it?"

?Ah...Well ah guess...So...? she holds her arm over her hips, ?A-ah...Hope yer 'wake 'nough...? she bites her lip as she stares at Ran's face, ?Ngh...? she blushes even darker, straddling the young man's lower stomach, ?S-so...Ran?  Ya...think...Y'know??  she looks down at him, setting both palms of her hands down on his chest, running them to his shoulders.


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
REMNANT
*PART 1*
_____________________________
​Deep within Sunagakure, there's a certain nightclub that blends in with its surroundings well. It's discreet, not too popular and known only within an inside group of perverts. Not much effort is put into the presentation of the club for its only a cover; The true reasoning behind the building lies through the staff door, down the hallway and to the right. There's a locked steel door that can only be opened by those that possess a key with one of them being Raiken.

Leading the way, he twisted his key in the door and gently pushed it open. It let out a sharp creak unbearable at first but something you soon get used to. This is why out of 007, 004 and the Unmarked, only the latter clutched her ears.

Noticing this, the bubblegum-haired woman couldn't help but poke a jibe at Kirisaki. "If the creaking of a door is getting you down you won't last five minutes," Was affirmed as she began making her way down the steps, ushering Kirisaki to follow. 

"Be prepared. You're going to meet the most introvert person in _existence_."

Down the steps, through another door and they were there - An apartment completely buried underneath the seedy club. It was completely unsuspecting to the public eye and most of all any spies working for DIVERGENT. While they'd barely been here a month, it had been working well as a hideout compared to some of their previous ones where they were forced to leave after just a week or even less. 

However, it wasn't the most luxurious of hideouts. 

The furniture was average and it looked like an apartment shared between college roommates; It wasn't quite messy but it certainly wasn't clean. There was clutter everywhere, from empty pizza boxes stacked on the kitchen counter to a box of grenades on the coffee table. An open-plan design, the living area was combined with the round dining table and small kitchen in one average-sized room. There was then five doors, with four leading to bedrooms and the last a bathroom. All of the doors were closed except for one which had an artificial blue glow emanating from within. 

"I see you're already back," A female voice commented, a light lisp to her tone. It was strange but Kirisaki could already make out parts of this stranger's personality just from that one sentence. She sounded nerdy yet intelligent, introverted yet useful. Somehow, she just knew this woman or girl was the brains of REMNANT.

"Did you bring the _dues ex machina_?"

"Raiken says we've got her but I'm still skeptical," 007 answered as she approached the open door. She peaked around the corner as if she was checking. Kirisaki likened it to hesitation which was a strange contrast to the belligerent woman from earlier who appeared to challenge all and fear nothing.

"Are you checking for pornography? Don't worry, I've already watched most of it. I rarely re-watch."

"Too much info..." Raiken muttered, his eyes bouncing away from the awkward atmosphere. They all soon entered her room which appeared to be around the same size as the living area. Sat on the floor with a portable laptop in her lap was a shortish girl with long, honey blonde hair and royal blue eyes. She was wearing a white lab coat and only a set of black, lacy underwear underneath which Kirisaki found to be both strange and inappropriate. 



Her room was filled with every stereotype of a reclusive genius. One wall was completely lined with newspaper clippings all held by colorful pins. Kirisaki only got a glimpse but from what she saw, they all seemed to revolve around either DIVERGENT or other major events that could have an impact on them. Plastered over quite a few of them was a detailed map of Sunagakure along with a smaller map of the continents pinned on top. There was a shelf almost entirely dedicated to computers, followed by another shelf filled with strange paraphernalia including what appeared to be a hot pink sex toy.

"Don't worry. I look approximately sixteen years of age but I'm actually twenty one years of age, making me the oldest here," She calmly stated, not even bothering to glance up from her computer screen providing the only lightning to her dark, window-less room. "I'm perfectly legal to use that object over there but I've been restraining myself lately." Kirisaki was confused as to how this girl knew what she was thinking. It immediately reminded her of Freyja and her uncanny abilities when she realized that Raiken frequently mentioned a 'Yamanaka', who she knows are experts with jutsu involving the manipulation and exploration of the mind.

Plus, two of their physical traits are blonde hair and blue eyes. This girl appeared to possess all three, completing the triangle.

"I take it you're the Yamanaka?" Kirisaki asked, tilting her head slightly.  Extending her hand, she gave the girl a genuine smile. "I'm Kir-"

"Kirisaki Shinkō. Sixteen years of age from Konohagakure. You grew up in a Church and used to have long, dip-dyed hair which I'm quite envious of. Most girls I see with it look like they had an accident with a bucket of paint." Not once did her eyes covered by a pair of thin, black spectacles divert from her computer screen. Her fingers didn't even stop furiously pounding the keys at a super-human rate.

After what just happened, Raiken was unsure how to introduce the brains of their operation. She was more than likely going to completely creep Kirisaki out which could actually end up being a good thing, strangely enough. Resting a friendly hand on the Unmarked's shoulder, he gestured with his other towards the seated blonde.

"This is Sayaka Yamanaka; A true psychic and technical genius."

"She's also a reclusive weirdo with perverted tendencies," 007 quipped.

"That's not true. I go out sometimes. I'm working on it, okay? Agoraphobia is a serious condition."

"A-bore-aphobia more like."

"That makes no logical sense as you're implying that I have a fear of being bored, which is not entirely true. When you're bored, it can lead to sleep deprivation and also assist in keeping your body's biological clock intact."

007 rolled her eyes while Sayaka continued on with her work, leaving her guests battling for space in the cramped room. While the banter and bickering was amusing to watch, Raiken needed to move forward.

"Saya, we've finally found her. After years of searching we've finally tracked her down. Unfortunately we spent a long time chasing the wrong lead in the form of Natsu Nakano's daughter but we hit the right mark in the end. Kirisaki Shinkō doesn't have the marking but bears the Heart. I've seen it with my own eyes."

"Yeah..." 007 let out a sigh, leaning against one of Sayaka's shelves. "I'm still not bought by this shit. There's just something off about it but Saya can solve that, can't you?"

The Yamanaka's keyboard attacking paused for a moment. Everyone was unsure of what her next move was as the girl seemed so unpredictable outside of her technophile tendencies. To their surprise, she actually closed her computer and stood to her feet, where she stood just a few inches shorter than the nun from the White.

Extending her hands, she maintained an almost blank expression on her face. 

"It's okay, Kirisaki." Raiken assured his companion with a light smile. 

"Take her hands and the link will form. She'll go over your memories and see if there's any changes or damage caused by Freyja and attempt to repair it. She's really good and you're in safe hands, so don't be worried."
_____________________________​
"What kind of idiot would I be to I you do just that?"

The woman narrowed her eyes discreetly beneath her sunglasses. Her right eyebrow arched in a curve, showing how much she was questioning the motives and actions of this woman.

With a soft chortle, she leaned up from the fridge and began slowly strolling around the hotel room while the young woman remained in the doorway blocking her exit.

"Instead of questioning intelligence you should be questioning your future and how your current actions can effect that."

She pulled a nail file out of her bag and began maintaining her nails.

"We're both here with similar motives. We're tracking the boy and the girl... Wondering where they're off to. The only difference is, you want to take the girl and have little to no interest in the boy, correct?"

Thalia hesitated, confused at this woman's accuracy. It must have something to do with the maid and the receptionist who both had their chakra flows disrupted. With the sharingan at her disposal, there's no way genjutsu would work against her. Perhaps, by chance, it was just a lucky (or even educated) guess.

"Now you're wondering how I could possibly know that, linking it to the maid and the receptionist. Forget about how, just know why: I'm here for the boy, you're here for the girl. While it would please my dog to bring the girl back I can do just fine taking the boy."

She blew the residue from her nails, making eye contact with the Uchiha princess.

"Come on, there's gotta be a better reason as to why you're going through all this effort. Maybe you'll talk over some white wine and a massage?"

"I don't want to collaborate with you, but we can do the little things here and there in eachother's favor. Perhaps you could start by moving out of my way and putting away that unattractive red eye of yours."

"Not happening."

"Are you _sure?_"​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 5, 2014)

Ran And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Ahem.​

​

*Ahem* Greetings, My name is Ran, I'm in the post you saw with uh... Chika there. Due to the fantastic Graphic nature of the scene about to unfold... making love is graphic now? Ahem my apologies. Due to the nature of the material that I am so damn thankful for you don't even know. Waiting for that for nine years people. I mean... The nature of the material. I have been forced to edit it to keep it within the "PG-13" Guidelines. So, instead, I give you this picture to represent what We'll be doing said graphic material like. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




​



Back to the Role Play at hand.​


The next morning Ran awoke next to Chika, "That was a fantastic night." Ran slowly sat up and rubbed the back of his head. "Could have done with a little less strength." Ran checked the headboard. "I hope we don't need to pay for that." As he looked down, he noticed that Chika was still sleeping. "I'll be back soon." Ran slowly gets out of bed and gets dressed, heading of the kitchen to begin cooking a nice breakfast. 

He made eggs, bacon, toast, pancakes, and sausage. He had taken his time and care into each ingredient and aspect of the meal. Ran poured a nice hot glass of tea to go with the meal he had created and brought it into the room, gently placing the tray over Chika as she slept. "Good morning." Ran gently kissed Chika's forehead. "I've made bacon."


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Confusion

I reluctantly looked at the blondes' as she stood in front of me. If this was how she was dressed regularly then why was Raiken so nervous around me? I'm sure that this women sometimes strutted around here naked because she felt like it, it didn't seem like she had very many reservations. So what could be the answer? Was it because he felt something for me? That was quite a leap in assumptions but it didn't make sense otherwise. Or maybe he just saw me as a friend and didn't want to see _that_ much of me. Either way it wasn't what I should have been focusing on. 

I nodded my head and extended my hands, placing them in her palms. After wrapping her fingers are my hands I stood completely still, as I felt her chakra entering me. It was a strange phenomena, I could feel her inside my head and it honestly felt a bit cramped, but I did my best to relax my mind and allow her to do whatever she needed to do. This was the moment where I could finally remember what my past had really been. 

Everyone stood around for what seemed like a good thirty minutes. Despite trying to clear my mind I couldn't help but wonder if it ever usually took this long. Everyone around me seemed anxious, Raiken most of all. He stood near me, with his arms folded across his chest tapping his index finger up and down. I could understand why he was anxious, we'd finally get some answers, but it all depended on this women.

After about another ten minutes the Yamanaka released her hands from mine, turned around, opened her computer again, and started typing furiously. I was confused, wasn't she going to tell us what she figured out? Why after all that standing and sitting there would she just turned around and go back to typing? I looked to Raiken who looked at Sakaya, asking her:

"So what is it?"

"Hmm, it's hard to say. The entire time I was tapped into her mind I didn't change a single thing because there was nothing to change. I can't discern whether it's because Freyja has become more precise with her abilities or if it's because she's not the unmarked, but it's hard to say one way or the other."

"God damn it 004! I know how you're feeling, we want to latch onto every single thing that comes our way because it's looking desperate for us, but bringing this stranger in on flimsy hope is going to get us captured or killed! With that I believe this girl is CERTAINLY not the unmarked, no matter what happened in Fuzen!"

"Raiken's not wrong!" I yelled, while taking out a senbon and carving the top of my arm in a vertical line from my elbow to my wrist. Blood spewed out as a gushing noise could be heard, but after a few seconds I used my other arm to wipe the blood and lo-and behold the wound was gone. With a burning desire for Raiken to be right, I continued "If I'm not like you guys then how do you explain this? Normal people can't regenerate like this, can this? It's unorthodox!"

My pleading got 007 to stop yelling at Raiken long enough for Sakaya to say her piece as she continued to type away, not even looking in our direction.

"She's right you know. There were multiple instances within her memories seemed off, like the fact that you two didn't have sex when you were in each others company stark naked, but that'll be a discussion for another time. Besides that, it seems like Freyja didn't have enough time to change all of Kirisaki's memories. There seemed to be all this set up with the Jashin church, where she had suffered wounds that didn't heal, but then suddenly in this battle against a dragon she could regenerate. It looked to me that Freyja wasn't deleting her memories, but altering them slightly. Such delicate work would probably need time, and I'd assume Raiken stopped her before she could complete the process. Besides, she was able to survive a blow to the brain, and only the power of the unmarked should be able to do something like that."

If what this women was saying was true, then did that mean everything else was true? It had made sense now why I was willing to take such serious blows against Satoshi, especially with the sword through my body, because I could regenerate. Thalia made me full on immortal because no one else could handle it, she probably put a hole in my stomach and cut off my arm to test my regenerative abilities, but Freyja changed it to look as if I had only lost it. I was gaining much needed clarity and I finally things were starting to make sense.

_________________________________

Something was strange, the emphesis on her last word made me go dizzy. But as I saw the chakra spill out from her mouth I could tell she was trying to put me under a genjutu. With my sharingan I could tell where it was headed, and it appeared that it was a genjutsu based on sound. I quickly used my chakra to protect my ears, focusing, allowing her chakra not to reach me, lest I be a zombie like the other two I noticed. 

But as soon as the chakra hit me I blinked and she was gone. There was no way she could have disappeared in that short amount of time. Maybe I was concentrating too much on her genjutsu and not enough on her, she probably knew that it wouldn't work and used it as a distraction. But with my position there was no way she could have gotten past me, she must hidden deeper into the room.  

Too bad she was wearing glasses, as one of my mangekyou sharingan techniques probably wouldn't have worked. On the other hand, I could use my other mangekyou sharingan and disintegrate everything in this building, but then I'd lose any needed answers from this women and I'd bring unwanted attention to myself. She wasn't worth that. I moved slightly from my position for when a figure clad in diamond appeared next to me, about to slug me in the face. Pushing out a scroll from my pocket I placed my hand over it and out came a katana. My arm already in its arch swung the rest of the way as my katana and her arm collided downward. As I expected no damage had been brought onto her, and in fact, my sword had cracked a little. I knew that if I had any chance of dealing with her I had to be serious.

"We don't have to do this little song and dance, just tell me what I want to know. Why do you want those two? Also...why did you act like you knew me?"

I doubted she would answer either question as it was pretty obvious she just wanted to continue whatever she was doing. However it still bugged me that she acted like she had met me before. It usually takes a lot more to get under my skin, but this just irritated me. I was usually the one in control, the one with plans in preparation in case anything ever went awry, always using my enemies psychological state to my advantage. But this women was an enigma, someone I couldn't figure out.
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 5, 2014)

*Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War*

*[Fuzengakure]​*

Evil is a Path often covered with the Ambition of the willing. Regardless of the Goal evil has but one destination, Damnation~​

[Evil Begets Evil VIII]​-Fuzen Invasion-​
_-Phoenix Festival, Fuzen_ 

It was getting late and it seemed as if the war was starting to crank into higher, more violent gears as blood stained the streets a frothy red. Like a washing rain, the flowing blood seemed to wash the cares of the Village away as death crept to all, and knocked a familiar knock. Those that opened the door, are left with the realization that this night, death will pass judgment on their soul.  For better or worse, they will meet either the bite of a blade, or the mercy of being left with more questions that could possibly be answered in a lifetime, if they even tried. 

Below the roof tops, on the carnage filled streets a figure shuffles. Her petit frame staggers as if she were drunk. But even the blindest of fools could tell she was hurt. Blood caked her body and she walked with a limp that denoted great injury. This girl had been through hell and now she was looking for a safe haven to lick her wounds, or so that would appear to be her goal. In the dusty light, the emblem of Iwa can be seen atop her head tying her beach blonde hair back. Her allies quickly recognize her. Two Iwa Shinobi land around her and one places a hand on her shoulder and look to his partner, "Go, make sure that the Gate is Secure, mitigate the bleeding. No one else gets out." is ordered. 

The Shinobi nods and vanishes in the blur of blacks and blues that he wore. The first looks back to Hanako and slightly shakes her, "Commander Hanako, can you hear me?" he asks taking in all the blood that covered her. Surely this couldn't all be her's, she'd be dead. Right? "Commander?!" he asks shaking her a bit harder which rocked her head back. His partly covered face is splattered with coagulating blood making him stumble back pawing at his face. "Commander??" is asks while he tried to clear his vision. "You stand accused of dealing death to the innocent." her voice rang faintly. The man still pawing at his eyes gains enough vision through the blood to see faintly. "Comm... OH MY GOD!?" is gasped. Her throat, it was completely torn out, like out of some nightmarish B-Rate Zombie flick, she reached for him, her teeth gnashing with hunger. 

His eyes widened and he backed from the deathly sight as her throat tried to work, sinew vibrated in the air and veins pumped dying blood across her body as she shuffled forward. "You stand accused" is repeated in a duller tone. Backing away the man bumps into what could have been mistaken for a wall. With a nervous shake the ninja's head turns up, "Jidanbou?" the question is met with a grunt as the blade in the monster's hand is pulled high into the heavens. "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" the blood curdling scream is cut short as the blade falls. The Shinobi sent to secure the gate that Hanako left open turns on heel at the scream and hustles back to where he left his friend. To his horror he is confronted with the man being cut almost neatly in twain. 

"What are you doing Jidan... " the man pauses in his inquiry. Taking a step back his breathing ramps up, was he seeing what he thought he was? The dead rising? This, this was a bad joke. "Guuuuuiiiiiiillty~" is hoarsely spoken as the bee keeper turned to him. Under his half mask, the man's lip curled in disgust as her own blood stained her body a dark almost black crimson. "Shit" is thought as he sprang back on a heel. Two steps later he's pulled his weapons. Though they find their mark, littering her body with Kunai and Throwing Stars, it does little to deter the Kunoichi from lumbering forward. 

Feeling his options dwindling by the second the man pulls his hands together. But before he can start to form his seals Hanako vanishes in a blur of dark red and in an instant she is on the man. One foot plants itself on the side of his head, her hands snaking around the side of his face and shoulders. Like a predator on their prey her other foot digs into the mans arm pulling him to the ground as she bares her teeth. The man pleas with what ever god it was he prayed to save him. But prayers, as so often is the case in wars, fall on deaf ears. His scream is silenced as it starts with the woman biting down into his flesh. Blood stains her already blood soaked face while she tears the man's throat out. Not daft to the situation other Iwa ninja go on the offensive trying to kill the two meat puppets before they can spread their discord across Fuzen and instill fear in their forces. 

"Doton! Earth Dragon Bullet!"

A Chunin exclaims hitting the ground near Jidanbou. Forming the seals as she landed the Kunoichi slammed her foot off the ground making the head of the mythical beast form. With a pulsing roar that made the puppet stumble back it's mouth opens. A white flash can be seen before the Dragon looses it's rocky projectile. The bullet is cut in two though as Jidanbou brings his cleaver down in an attempt to also catch the earth creation. It, still under the Kunoichi's control, swims into the soil avoiding the attack. In rapid succession the woman strains her Chakra supply to up the ante on the attack. "Doton" is uttered as she stepped avoiding the blade wanting to take her life. Forming the last seal to her next Jutsu the Dragon's head reemerges from the bloody ground. It's mouth cracks open, but now a flame licks at the back of it's earthen throat.       

"Doton! Earth Dragon Scorching Bullet!"

With a roar the cannon fires again, shooting a jet of flame with the projectile engulfing the 'zombie'. Like tender in dry weather the corpse catches fire. But to the Kunoichi's horror it didn't stop her once ally who merely strolled burning toward her with a gaping wound that threatened to cut the puppet in half. That giant blade rising high into the air it lumbered ever closer. With a stutter her lip rolled over her teeth and cussing she vanishes in a blur. Using her dragon cannon twice wasn't only stressing, but adding her second element was down right murder. She'd have to report to her superiors over this. She'll soon realize that she wouldn't get that opportunity.

See, she was being watched from the covers of the shadows around them by the boy that was pulling the strings of these monsters . While in normal combat she may have been to fast for him, at distance and with a little educated guessing Zansatsu knew right where the Kunoichi was going to land. As she reappears Hanako is there to meet her and that serrated blade meets her stomach. "Why?" is coughed as blood filled the woman's lungs and drained from the corner of her mouth, "You've been found guilty" is whispered through the puppet in her voice. Hanako's thin hand snakes up to the wound as the woman started to double over and pushes into the cut. Latching onto the first fleshy organ she could the zombie pulls the woman's intestines out, foot by foot they hit the ground until the woman completely fades.

Quick, as Kirisaki was promised back then. Yet painful enough to satisfy what little remained of his broken psyche. Fingers move in the shadows, Jidanbou was now useless, so this new woman would have to take his place as he collapsed in a burning heap. Not that it mattered all that much, irony came in all flavors, Zansatsu was merely serving his deaths in a way to make the best statement, in this case. The dead come back to avenge the innocent. Or that is what the rumors will say, the undead reigned death on their own people. With a little embellishment, it would make a story that would not only be questioned. But be feared if true. As his new toy started to move, however, a scream caught the mad puppeteer's attention. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 5, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*[Konohagakure]*

“Our real discoveries come from chaos, from going to the place that looks wrong and stupid and foolish.” 
- Chuck Palahniuk​
[Evil Begets Evil IX]​
_-Konohagakure_

Naoko paced back and forth biting her nails. Her dark eyes, as she paced, was locked on a phone that sat on a desk not too far from her. She growled to herself as she impatiently waited for a very important phone call. She'd been waiting nearly an hour now and this was important, what in the hell was Yagyu doing? Did he not care about this. Another nail biting ten minutes tick by, but the phone finally rings. A series of seals flash in Naoko's hands, touching the receiver a seal spreads across it, so their conversation cannot be monitored. 

"What the hell do you think you're doing making me sweat like this!" 

"That is a nice greeting Naoko, do realize I'm still your superior. What is it that is so important?"

"His body is gone!"

"Whose?"

"Don't dick around with me Yagyu, you know who. Satoshi's!"

"Calm yourself woman, I'm sure its in transport to Suna as we speak. Unfortunate as it is we lost him, you can't let a little fuss over lost paperwork get you all on end."

"That isn't it, his body is gone. It was delivered to Fuzen."

A silence fell over the conversation as the revelation was made. On the other end of the line papers rustle before the man speaks back up.

"It has to be a simple mistake, still. This is bad, rumors have Iwa attacking Fuzen at this moment."

"I'm getting conflicting Intel on Iwa's attack, but. I can assure you that Satoshi's body being sent to Fuzen isn't a mistake." 

"What do you mean, it wasn't a mistake?"

"He was sent there by ... his"

"By his, what. Naoko, spit it out already. You're not making any sense."

Naoko swallows hard, not quite knowing how to put what it was she was about to say. Twirling the phone's chord like a teen talking to their dream date she hesitates. 

"Naoko, don't make me regret sending you in my stead over such a trivial matter as a body being stolen."

The sudden command snapped the dark haired woman out of her stupor.

"Sir, it was his mother that sent him there."

"Mother, she's dead. Though officials wouldn't know that. But you should have, you know more about the boy than I do. Don't let someone pretending to be his mother shake you. Find the imposter, deal with it. Get his body back."

"Yagyu, it may be more complicated then that."

"... How so?"

"It may be more than some imposter, it's looking like its an inside job. The name signed to the slip was Sakamoto, Kotone." 

Again the line grow silent, but there was more and Naoko continued her report.  

"There is more, the apartment Satoshi had rented was ransacked. Everything he had, wrote on and worked with is gone. Sir, I suggest checking in on his apartment there."

Again silence, it was a lot to process, a lot to think on. 

"That is a disturbing revelation Naoko. There are only a handful of people that know Satoshi's family, even less to have specifics like full names. We're now treating this as in internal incident. I'm sending Sweepers to his apartment and a splinter team to Fuzen to see if we can't get his body back."

"What about me, sir?"

"Get back to Sunagakure, if this invasion is happening, you don't need to be detained in the White." 

"Yes sir."

The line disconnects from the other end leaving the woman in silence. Putting her receiver down she looks to the window, "Why did you do it Satoshi?" is asked. It wasn't like the boy to sacrifice himself, not for anyone. Especially strangers he only met at the start of these exams. Was it that girl? That Kirisaki? Would she know anything? Reaching into her tool pouch she pulled a Curved Kunai from it. It was one tool that the boy favored more than others. Her lip rolled with anxiety. If this was an inside job, it was likeily whoever did it was after his research into poisons as well as Edie Nakano's blood. Of course that wouldn't explain why those blood samples he collected here were taken. And why Fuzen of all places, why send a body there? Unless?!

"This is bullshit... but orders are orders... aren't they?" the thought was dangerous. To say the least they were dangerous. Until she met the boy and his iron will to do what he needed for success despite orders Naoko never questioned when or when not to obey them. Now, she was contemplating disobeying orders, to go to Fuzen meant she would likeily be killed by Yagyu. But she wanted to know, was Satoshi still alive? And did that Nun have anything to do with it?

Before she could think on what actions to take again the phone rings. Forming the seals a second time she picks the receiver up. 

"I wouldn't be sticking your nose where it doesn't belong."

-Click-

Naoko batted her eyes, what was that? A threat? More importantly, why did that voice sound familiar?

_-Fuzen, Phoenix Festival Massacre_

"The choice is yours." ~


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
REMNANT
*PART 2*
_____________________________​Raiken couldn't help but chuckle under his breath at Sayaka's off-hand comment about the hot springs. He could trust her to make things incredibly awkward in the midst of a serious situation mentioning something like that. He had to admit it would be even worse if they did have sex and she'd essentially seen it all. Knowing her she would probably utilize her abilities to keep that memory stored inside that perverted head of hers longer than she should.

However, he didn't have time to lament about that. As he leaned against the wall, arms crossed and finger tapping against his forearm with thinning patience, he tried to think of something that could explain the inconsistencies. 

He spoke up, testifying in favor of the girl he rescued from Fuzengakure. "Kirisaki is definitely the Unmarked, there's no doubt about that. She survived serious brain damage which would kill me and you." Raiken finally opened his blue eyes and let them take in the situation. 007 had her hands firmly on her hips, looking like she was itching to punch something while Saya had her eyes peeled to her computer screen as usual. Then there was Kirisaki, stood in the middle with her head bowed slightly.

"Even if there's the small chance Kirisaki isn't the Unmarked, there's still the huge chance she is. If we get rid of her, then she'll just be at risk. After encountering Freyja in Fuzen there's every chance that she's already on our trail, although I tried our best to keep it cold with fake names and an alternative path to Sunagakure." Raiken raised his hand to his chin and began to ponder on the situation, picking it apart to find a solution. "We'll keep her here for tonight then Saya can work on her mind tomorrow. When the others get back, we'll see what they think."

"Will you just shut up for a second!? All this crap you're spouting is just bullshit. This girl isn't the Unmarked and is probably a bomb of some sort sent by DIVERGENT!"

"There is the possibility of that too," Saya chimed in, not helping the situation at all. Meanwhile, Kirisaki remained silent as she knew she would only add gas to the open fire surrounding her. It was weird but, she trusted Raiken to fight her ground. Barely 24 hours they've known each other and she's already got this level of trust.

"Lily, that's just stupid and you know it." Raiken rebutted, revealing her name in the process. "If she had her memories altered to work for DIVERGENT, then Saya would've found out about it. You need to go clear your head."

"_Stupid?_ Oh, so I'm the stupid one now?" Lily scoffed at his accusation and was now moving towards Kirisaki. "Look, let me show you how it's done. You don't need a Yamanaka for intel gathering." Raiken's eyes widened as 007 grabbed Kirisaki by her white shirt and slammed her against the wall with such strength that the girl yelped in pain. Raising her fist, she smacked the girl in the face before throwing her back down to the ground. Thankfully, her punch had missed slightly and only hit the girl in the cheek, leaving a light bruise. 

It was soon Lily who was on the ground after Raiken grabbed her by the shoulders and pushed _her_ against the wall. He used his natural, overbearing strength to keep her pinned by the shoulder as he spoke straight into her eyes, their noses almost touching from the distance.

"Now you listen to me, okay? We may be family but I'm not gonna sit around and let you do shit like that to her. I don't wanna ever see you raise your hand to Kirisaki again, do you understand me?"

"Tch..." Lily averted her eyes, gritting her teeth with frustration. This whole thing just stank and the longer she was around it the more it irritated her. "Fine. I don't give a shit. When DIVERGENT sends a whole army down here don't expect me to even say 'I told you so'." She shoved Raiken off her and stormed out the bunker, marching up the stairs to the club she managed. He immediately went over to Kirisaki to see if she was okay, helping her up from the ground.

"Sorry. She's... She's just _touchy_ about the subject. She's lost a lot."

"It's fine, I get it." The girl flashed him a smile, even during something like this. He found that admirable about her, the ability to smile even during the worst. If only he had that power. After pulling her up, he matched her smile before turning to Saya while keeping an arm around Kirisaki's shoulder. It was instinctive, passive. He didn't even realize he was still doing it, being so protective of her. But Kirisaki, she knew and it brought a feeling of soothing warmth to her. Feeling his arm wrapped around her was like being put in a bubble to shield her from all the dangers of the world. Just seeing Raiken get so protective over her like that was a strange yet positive experience.

"So what now, Saya?"

Typing away at her computer, she answered his question with a lengthy but detailed response. "I'm going to run some more tests. I think if I take what I've gathered and correlate it with all the data we currently have we may find the answer we're looking for. In fact, I reckon all that sexual tension at the hot springs may hold a few answers too."

"H-Hey!" 

"Don't worry, it's in my vault. It'll be a secret between just us three."

The Unmarked pursed her lips, unsure what to say. She looked up at Raiken who had completely averted his eyes, his cheeks blushing furiously. Seeing him get so embarrassed about it while remaining completely cool about Saya lounging around in skimpy underwear and a lab coat was enough to make her giggle under her breath.

"Anyway, Kirisaki has some... Interesting memories. Half an hour and I don't think I've covered everything. I'm certain Freyja's done something but she's done it differently to how she usually does it. I can't describe it without getting too technical but think of someone putting a replica of a ship into a bottle. You know it got in there somehow but upon first glance, you can't figure it out. Then you realize they simply built the bottle around the ship."

Raiken nodded along, understanding the gist of it although he never excelled in mental manipulation. Despite having known and fought against Freyja for years, he's never completely understood how her powers work. In fact there's been numerous occasions he's even doubted she's _human_. 

"Alright. How long you gonna need?"

"Maybe a day or two. Why don't you two go into town and do something? If you linger around you'll probably distract me. Wherever you go, just make you pick me up some jelly babies. I've run out." She raised the empty packet which was on top of a pile of around thirty or so empty packets of jelly babies. 

Taking her advice, Raiken and Kirisaki headed back up the stairs where he locked the steel door behind him. There was no sight of Lily who had probably gone off for a cigarette to clear her head. He was indifferent about what they were to do. Right now, he needed to build up Kirisaki's trust so she could feel at home with them all. If she's really the Unmarked, she would need to be able to trust and relate with them. It would never work if she felt uneasy around them.

"So," He began, looking down at her with a smile that balanced between a simper and a smirk as he spun the keys on his finger. 

"Where'd you wanna go?"​_____________________________​
"I know everyone darling."

Her voice was different. Now coated in diamond, the woman who revealed herself to the Freyja had switched from the southern engaged woman to a slightly robotic voice thanks to the diamond's distortion.

"You're seeing chakra leak from my lips and assuming it's a sound-based genjutsu. But how do you know that you're not already under my illusion and being led to believe my powers work differently?"

Freyja grabbed her sword and began to bend the steel with her strength, giving Thalia a smile almost as twisted as the metal in her hand. 

"Don't even think about trying to put me under a genjutsu, sugar. Your unattractive sharingan won't have any effect on me."

With her spiraling crimson eye, she could see Freyja's chakra spreading out through the sword. From her finger there was a flicker of sparkling dust, followed by the eruption of diamond bursting forth from her hand. It began to cover the sword and threatened to cover Thalia, who quickly released her grip on the weapon and hopped back a few steps.

"What's the matter? Cat got your tongue?" The diamond queen titled her head. "Where's all those sexual innuendos gone?"

"I asked you two questions: Why do you want those two and why did you act like you knew me?"

"And I gave you one answer: I know _everyone_."

"So what's the other?"

"None of your business."

There was a lie present in her words. Freyja was toying with Thalia, for she did in fact know the girl. How was a secret she'd never willingly tell. That would ruin the fun. 

However, there was one thing on her mind and that was the prospect of a fight against Thalia. While she wasn't necessarily scared, she was more worried that a fight against her wouldn't be easy and could end up being both prolonged and needlessly big. Too much attention would fall on her and it would probably end up in the destruction of this entire building. She was on an espionage mission, not a war campaign. Freyja saw it in her best interests to try and slip away.

Dropping Thalia's deformed, half-diamond blade to the ground she began walking towards the door with every aim of strolling straight out. If the Uchiha still insisted on stopping her, then she would have no choice but to try and go for a quick knockout. All she would need to do is make skin-to-skin contact with her for barely three seconds to turn her into a vegetable. However, that would mean completely removing her diamond defense and giving Thalia the chance to turn her into a vegetable with only a single glance.

These two women were at a stalemate - a stalemate Freyja wanted to avoid.​


----------



## Kei (Oct 5, 2014)

_


A Woman's Trouble
Mission
Interaction: Hado, Ren, Tenade
Liquid Time Event
Kei Sili
​_

Kei never been in a car before, she?s been on a train, but a car was so far from what she considered normal. There has been a rare few in Fuzenkagure, but other than that, she never really had the pleasure of riding in one. And a pleasure it was. Kei mostly walked to places, but now that she could leave the ride to someone else. It felt like a mini train. Kei crossed her legs and peered outside of the window. She almost bonded with the side of the car she was on, because she was still a woman and they were still men. 

However, as she tried to stay to herself, her eyes danced around the whole car. All of them knew each other? That was some luck? So she was the odd duck out.  

They didn?t seem bad, but to the contrary they were pretty nice. Ren was a gentleman, or from so she could tell. Taneda seemed so active, everything caught his eye, and it was slightly cute.  It made her smile as he jumped to question, he reminded her of the younger academy students in Fuzen. Interested in everything that it just bubbles over. 

Though there was one person that haven?t said anything and that was Hado. Well not to her directly, though she smiled as he started to discuss the mission details. 

Kei uncrossed her legs as she finally started to talk, ?I agree with you Hado, its effects don?t seem like one of a genjutsu. The women don?t want anyone to get close to the ribbon, but they don?t explain why.? 

?Though there is one thing that we can conclude or more likely come to a slight agreement on. The brothel they appear around has something to do with it. They may not be the ones that outright doing it, but they are highly benefiting from it.? 

Kei closed her eyes and leaned back before looking out of the window, ?Please if it comes down to it, allow me to talk to the brothel owner? She gave the guys a wink, ?I?m kind of proficient with these types of things.?


----------



## Kei (Oct 5, 2014)

_

A Blue Spider Lilly
Main Event
Interaction: Ikuto
Kei Sili
_​

If he was any closer he would have scorched her hair. Kei turned away from him, but still a sly smile dominated her lips. Even if she was under him, it was only because she allowed it. The flames crackled between them, but they never once threaten to burn the things around them. She wondered how they looked at this moment. An Uchiha on top of a Fuzenkagure girl, she let out a small chuckle, what a sight it must be.

?You aren?t playing by my games?? Kei let out a small laugh before looking at him, her amber eyes staring deep into his. ?I?m sorry, but who?s pinning down whom at this moment??

?See if you weren?t playing around with me, you would have simply thrown me off, but look.? Kei lifted up her body and wrapped a free hand around his neck, ?You are on top now. Does that make you feel powerful??

She propped herself up on her elbows and cocked her head, ?I almost forgot how?.Delicate~?.A man?s ego is, so easily bruised if he isn?t on top. So easily challenged by a few words.?  Kei touched her lips gently with her fingers.

?Do you think I would shiver in my boots, quake in fear, and completely submit to your power.? Kei fell back to the ground underneath him, her eyes never leaving his.

?Oh I?m sorry Mister Uchiha, please don?t hurt me. I am so scared of you and your?? Kei looked over to his flaming hands, before looking back up at him, ?hot fire?.?

She laughed as she shot her hands above her head and let them run against the flowers underneath her.

?Please, oh please, don?t hurt me?.? Kei eyes twinkled a bit, ?Too much, I bruise easily.?

Kei turned her body around before moving from underneath him, she began straightening up her hair and twirling it around her fingers. 

?Sorry to disappoint, but in your life time you are nowhere close to seeing that side of me.?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 5, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
RED RIBBON MYSTERY
PART 5

____________________________________​
Ren considered the question carefully, turning it over inside his mind before forming a reply. His eye flickered over to Kei and then at the mirror to Hado. "I think it's too soon to rule out the possibility that it's a genjutsu. The mission statement mentioned that the girls scream hysterically when anybody tries to touch their ribbon, which... isn't really a normal response. It's entirely possible that the person running this has a shinobi skilled enough to imbue objects with genjutsu, especially considering that the mayor of the town gave the mission a rank B. We can draw conclusions after we get a sample to examine, maybe..."

"Please, if it comes down to it, allow me to talk to the brothel owner. I'm kind of proficient with these things." The Fuzen girl gave a wry wink at the three of them.

The Houki gave a nod, taking a slightly sharp turn at a nearby junction. "That might be a good idea, but we should hold off on that until we get a better idea of what exactly we're dealing with. It wouldn't be the first time I've walked into a brothel full of thugs out to kill me..." he mumbled the last part.

He removed a hand from the wheel - a cardinal sin in the world of driving, but he didn't particularly care - and reached inside the briefcase he had at the side of his seat. Ren produced three different earpieces and handed them to the rest of the group. "We'll probably end up getting split apart at some point in this mission, so we can use these to coordinate each other's moves. There's about another... hour or two, before we get to the town, we it's probably best to scratch out a plan first."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 5, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL
PART 1

____________________________________​
This marked the second time he'd gone to the Houki complex in this week. The most frequently he's made visits for years, ever since he left all those years ago. However, when Elder Kyoudou dropped by his house to inform him that there would be an important meeting to be held by his father... well, there was very little choice in whether or not he could go. Dressed in a simple white dress shirt, a black tie, trousers and oxfords, Ren navigated himself through the front garden and to the main maze of buildings which sprawled across the mass of land his clan owned. That was another reason why he disliked making trips here. There was no sense of individual design amongst the buildings and everything was very 'uniform', so it was incredibly easy to get lost.

"Why, if it isn't Ren-san!" Greeted an obnoxiously smug sounding voice from in front of him. The sound came from a boy -maybe one or two years older than he was - with short cut blueish white hair and the same set of blue eyes the rest of the clan had. The stranger looked on at Ren with a look of condescending contempt, one hand dug into the pockets of his trousers. 

"... do I know you?" Ren frowned and stared, his footsteps stopping. He had the vague feeling he'd seen him somewhere before, but just couldn't quite pin it. 

"Hah! You're such a joker, Ren-san," he laughed, smirk unperturbed. "Of _course_ you know me - I'm Tenzo Houki. We fought a few months ago at the training field! I would've won, y'know, if you hadn't pulled out that stupid last second trick." He declared with a rather woeful triumphant tone. 

"Sorry," Ren shrugged, his face still completely blank, "I don't remember every loser I beat."

Tenzo's smirk faded somewhat. "Wait, do you seriously not rem-"

"Move it." Ren shoved past him and continued to walk away, not particularly enthused with the idea of bantering with his brethren, nor in the mood for it. They were a very irritating lot and it wouldn't be a huge exaggeration to say that Ren disliked more or less each and every single one of them. Right now, he just wanted to get the meeting done and head back home.

_____________________________​
The meeting room, in contrast with a lot of the other chambers in the complex, was very modern in design and furnishing. A long table of maple stretched out across the entire length of the room, gleaming under the light of the chandelier above and casting a small glare in the eyes of those sat around it. The gathering consisted of the clan head, although he had yet to arrive, the elder, along with various other Houki children around his age, each with their parents save for Ren. A few of them tossed cursory looks at him, whispering things like "ooh, Ren-san" or "ugh, it's the son of that wretched woman". Ren, however, paid them no heed and simply sat calmly in his chair.

The ripples of whisper and chattering continued until the clan head strode into the room. He wore his typical outfit: white robes with dark blue accent trims with a black high collar cape and the hat at the top of his head which signified his position. Upon his entrance, all sound died down, save for the noise of a whole hall of shinobi and kunoichi simultaneously getting up and bowing in respect. 

"You may sit," Raigaa gave a nod and the everyone sat back down again. "The oldest among you will know what the meeting is about and so this is purely done for the benefit of the younger ones. I have decided that it is time, now that all of you are of age, to host the family trials."

The boy from earlier, the one known as Tenzo, piped up with a question. "What's the family trial?" he asked, a frown of confusion plastered upon his face. 

A dark smile grew on Raigaa's toned face as he gave an ominous chuckle. "Kuku... it seems you've not taught your child table etiquette, Rin," he commented, casting his eyes over to the woman who Ren assumed to be Tenzo's mother.

She gave a bow. "I apologize profusely for my son's in-"

"Don't," Raigaa held up a hand, still smiling, "I find it _amusing_. The family trials are an event of the highest prestige within the clan. It's a test of your endurance, conviction, wit and skill, where the winner will sit amongst the elites of the clan and be known as one of my Chosen Children."

Ren's eyes narrowed slightly at this. Both Lin and Hana had been a part of Raigaa's Chosen Children, and hailed as some of the greatest in the group for a decade, but he'd never found out what exactly a 'chosen child' was. 

"The test," he continued, "is quite simple. No elaborate intelligence exams, capture the flags or dragon hunting. All you have to do is take your blade and cut down your fellow Houki brothers and sisters." ​​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 5, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Fuzengakure Mountain Trail*

As he witnessed an ensemble of things occur before his eyes, he couldn't quite help but think how weird the entire ordeal was. Deactivating the flamed from his arm, crossing them as amber and smog only what radiated from them he stared with utter confusion, a brow rose while his lips merely formed rose form the right-side. Turning as if this was some kind of conquest, but really, what would he benefit from hitting a woman. 

"You're a piece of work." 

He said without much thought placed before him. Mystified wouldn't necessarily be the world he'd use for what he felt, neither was interest, but a sort of guilty pleasure brewed from simply trying to one up this woman. In the game of words, he'd most likely win, probably, but in the game the mind, well, obviously she'd win. Something about that technique she utilized a moment after he began to take his course was when he'd already been in place for disaster. 

"I'm being told of by some Queenly sadomasochist whom seems to be of her nut. Who the hell gets up after something like that. You don't even look like a Kunoichi, just some random... Shrine Maiden?"

His mind began to process the situation. Her voice, her dance and overall her exuding nature. She reflected many of the primary basis of one, but not at all her personality. It switched back and forward like if it were her purpose to do so. The cockiness exuded from her quite passionately however, her dominant feature. 

"No shit? They come like this now? Figures. One of those mind-gaming types.  This is great. Sure, sure, keep talking. I like when your mouth spouts that lovely bullshit."


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Uneasiness

Raiken and I walked up the stairs past the locked steel door and back out into the open dry air of Sunagakure. Despite everything that was happening in Fuzengakure just a day ago, this village seemed rather peaceful. The only thing I could hear was the hustle and bustle from the civilians going out to their markets and engaging with one another. Despite being in a "Black" controlled village, it seemed very similar to Konohagakure. From a basic stand point it seemed that most villages had at least this in common

"Where'd you wanna go?"

The blond REMNANT had asked. The real question had been what was there to do in this sandy village? The village had a very artistic design, made almost completely from sand stone, but besides that it all sort of blended together. Not only that, but in terms of local I never head Sunagakure as a place where many tourists had as their journey spot. So what were my options really? I guess to fulfill Sayaka's request it would be best to go shopping.

"How about we go to the market? It sounds like there's a lot of people out there just chatting their day away, and besides, we need to buy Saya some jelly beans."

I said with a cheerful smile. To be honest with everything that has happened I felt a bit overwhelmed. Saya reading my mind, having access to everything I know, Lily throwing me around because she doesn't want to expose herself to hope so easily, and Raiken just doing everything he can to protect me. I don't know, I just wanted to go off somewhere and relax, but I knew we couldn't go too far. Raiken looked at me, knowing that I was holding something back, but decided not to push me for right now.

"That sounds fine, I haven't been in a while so it will be fun. We can just walk, talk, shop, and relax."

His answer reassured me, it was obvious that he would have accepted almost anything I said just so I could feel better. I took a deep breath and the two of us walked into the harsh sunlight the village gave off. Even in the beginning of fall had the weather seemed exhausting, but I shouldn't have expected any different from a place like Sunagakure. I took a look around the buildings and noticed something, the way how they were built was rather strange, almost as if they had been standing for centuries. Did they not ever renovate?

Well it makes sense I suppose. From what I've read Sunagakure is one of the most poor nations in the world due to their lack of ability to grow crops and their poor land. So with little income the village probably saw renovating the already existing buildings as a waste of time and money. Besides, they're part of Black, a nation that is only powerful with money. They can't spend their money so easily as they won't be considered powerful anymore, thus the lack of funding to the buildings.

It wasn't long until the both of us reached the market place. There we witnessed people talking to others at their food stands and then groups of people talking to one another. It seemed like a very social event, but maybe not one that I should participate in. If it was found out that I'm from White then some serious shit could go down, something that I'm sure both Raiken and I would want to avoid. 

"Hey Raiken, can we stop somewhere to get some water? I'm still fairly thirsty from our trek earlier." 

Raiken nodded and lead me to a shoppers stand with a  bench sitting out in front. The vender gladly gave Raiken a water for twenty-five Ryo, and after handing me the bottle we sat down on the nearby bench. Unscrewing the cap I took a few quick gulps before putting the bottle back down and screwing the cap back on. For about a minute or two the two of us were just silent, enjoying the breeze that passed by us as people move in crowds in front of us.

"I know it's stressful, but how do you feel about the others?"Asked the blonde man. I could tell that despite how they acted it was something I would have to get use to if I were really the unmarked as Raiken says I am. Taking a deep breath I answered "Saya is fine I guess. She's a pervert, intrusive, and a recluse but someone I could get use to being around. Lily on the other hand..."

I stopped myself, I wasn't sure what to say. It was obvious that she and Raiken were friends on some level, and I didn't want to make him made with anything. But this women made it so difficult that it almost made me want to just say screw it all. Of course I couldn't do that to Raiken, not after all he has done for me. If I really was the final piece to his puzzle then there's no way I could back out, not now. I'd just have to put up with whatever Lily did.

"Lily, I'm not sure how to feel about her. She's rough, and it's quite clear she doesn't like me. What angers me isn't the fact that she doesn't like me for who I am, but for who she thinks I'm not. I can understand not wanting to experience failure for another time, but that doesn't mean she has to take it out on me."

I answered honestly. I kept my head down as my hands tucked on the end of my shirt. I didn't want to see how Raiken reacted as I had no idea if I pissed him off with what I just said. These people were his comrades, and who knows if he'd defend them viciously over someone he just met a day ago. It was ridiculous to think that he'd even side with me on my feelings. I'm sure in the end if push comes to shove he'd throw me out like Lily wants to if I'm not the unmarked. That's the only thing that's keeping him with me after all.

"You're right about that, Lily is rough around the edges, but not because she's mean, but because she has been hurt. We've tried and failed so many times, we've lost too many, especially her...She is just protecting herself from losing any more. So yeah she'll probably continue to be a bitch towards you, but I won't let her handle you physically like that anymore. She knows that now."

A smile brightened on my face, I was glad I had a man like this watching over me. I know the first thing that drew me to him had been his amazing looks, but what continued to keep me interested had been how generous and nice he had been. He risked his life twice to help me, something I can't really say about anyone else. He's been through thick and thin to make sure I'm okay and would do anything to help me. If nothing else, I know he's dependable. But there still lingered my question from earlier...

"Say...if by some chance I'm not the Unmarked, then what happens? What would _you_ do?"

----------------------------------------

It was clear this was going no where. She bent my sword beyond repair and there was no way I could penetrate her diamond like body without using my second mangekyou sharingan technique. But if I were to use that it would assuredly bring unwanted attention, along with Konoha's. At that point I'd be catechized for abandoning my mission and sent home before I could continue to track down Kirisaki any further, which would hinder my plan. Scoffing at the idea I desummoned my sword and stood to the side. 

"Fine, I'll let you go for now, but know this-" My sharingan swirled until the tomes contorted into an elongated shape, creating a kaleidoscope like design. "If you even touch that girl, I will not hesitate to kill you on the spot."

I could tell that my threat didn't even phase her, as the women carried herself through the doorway. Deactivating her diamond skin I noticed she looked considerably different from earlier. She was wearing blue with blonde hair tied in the back. Her eyes were a crystal blue that shinned like the ocean. Was this some sort of transformation technique, or something else entirely? She took a second to look at me and then smiled, as if she felt reassured.

"You were smart to leave it like this."

I knew it wouldn't be smart to follow her. Very rarely had I encountered shinobi who was likely to be stronger than myself. Usually that title only accounted for the Kage of a village. From the earliest day I could remember, I was already an Anbu at the age of thirteen. I was considered a prodigy, one above the rest. All of this just proved how powerful this women must be. But to see someone like this exist in the world, seemingly after the same girl I am, it pissed me off. But there was nothing I could do at the moment. However, there was no way I was going to allow her to get near Kirisaki. 
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 5, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*

_The Red Ribbon Incident II_

----------​
Taneda fell back into his seat at the sudden jolt of electricity, the minor wound beginning to seal itself almost immediately as he drew in small bits of ambient chakra to that effect. He bandaged his finger as he made a note of that, and then looked over them. In a way, the slight jolt hadn't just thrown him from his stupor of questions, but had also reminded him about the situation at hand, and set his mind to working that out instead of asking useless questions about Ren's car. Or rather, questions that might come in handy later on, but not exactly useful with immediacy.

"We believe there's merit in keeping in mind one can set a trigger for genjutsu to erupt, or link them closely with an object. Genjutsu can also be used in order to condition individuals in a short span of time, in a way that would require a great deal of torture or mental stimulation otherwise. In effect, you can distill a long period of interaction into a few moments. They could have had their minds ravaged and made to respond that way to the ribbons. But we think it's clear enough that the ribbons are important to them, or serve some sort of reminder of what's happened to them. We believe that our first step would be first obtaining a ribbon, and also investigating the brothel. In order to do either, the usage of henge would probably be highly rewarding. Kei seems confident in her ability to handle the brothel owner, so it might help to have us look the part of someone subservient to her; perhaps she comes on business and wants to strike up a mutually beneficial deal with the owner, and we play the part of her stock? In that way she might be able to access inside information the owner might not want to deliver otherwise. In addition, we would suggest Ren using his lanterns to patrol the perimeter of the city while this goes on, and also the use of our own ability to animate objects, create clones, or draw distractions to draw in information within the city, while this plan unfolds. This will give us the ability to react to any events that come into play as a result of our actions, either directly or indirectly, much faster than if we let the information come to us naturally. Does that make sense?"


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
REMNANT
*PART 3*
_____________________________​"Say... If by some chance I'm not the Unmarked, then what happens? What would you do?"

Raiken did a double take when Kirisaki posed that unnerving question. What did she mean? She was speaking as if she had doubts about who she was. He was certain, one hundred percent certain, so why couldn't anyone else be? If he was honest it was deflating to hear even she had doubts, even if they were miniscule.

Instead of giving her an immediate reply, he leaned back on the bench and crossed his leg, resting his arms on the seat. His eyes were latching on to the ground, his mind discerning the question presented to him. Kirisaki noticed he had to think about his answer. It was disheartening to see he didn't immediately say he would never let go, but maybe she was living in the clouds to think a guy she'd known barely two days, no matter the circumstances, would have such a deep connection to her. Maybe her feelings were completely one-sided and she was falling too hard. 

"I... I don't know, to be honest..."

He glanced up at her, a soft frown on his lips. She nodded along to his answer for she didn't blame him at all for being uncertain.

"I understand. You would need to find the real Unmarked and that would take priority. It's fine, you don't need to-"

"No, that's not it."

Her eyes widened as the words stopped flowing from her mouth. Letting out a sigh, Raiken looked up at the crisp blue sky bleeding into the sun as he began his answer.

"When we first discovered the existence of the Unmarked from DIVERGENT, it became like an obsession for me. We were fighting a losing battle, our lives had timers on them and we knew there was no hope. Knowing that someone, somewhere held the key to defeating DIVERGENT for all the horrible shit they'd done... I couldn't let go. None of us could let go. Even though I'd never met the Unmarked, I felt a connection to them."

The realization that Kirisaki actually hadn't had the atrocities of DIVERGENT explained to her yet dawned upon him. He made a note to go into that after he was done giving his answer.

"It was like we was already family. It's hard to describe but none of us have family. We was all taken from our families as children and our memories erased. Some of us only have very faint fragments of our lives prior to DIVERGENT thanks to Saya but the others, such as Lily, have nothing. That's why she's so touchy about this. We're family. The Unmarked or rather you... _are family too_."

With no prior warning, he grabbed her by the shoulder and pulled her into him. Their foreheads were pressed against each other, his eyes staring straight into hers. He felt so strongly about this that he wanted to make sure she completely understood how he felt.

"I'm certain you're the Unmarked. One hundred percent. But if you're not, I wouldn't throw you out. There's no mistaking that regeneration, that immortality. You're one of us, okay?"

He rubbed her cheek with his thumb as a reassuring smile crossed his face. Raiken wanted to make sure she was in the clear about this, that he wasn't going to throw her to the dogs. Just by possessing the regeneration she was a target for Freyja and he couldn't let her die like that. But when he pulled away and went back to their own personal spaces, the thought of his reaction to seeing Kirisaki's "death" dawned on him.

Was he upset because the Unmarked died, or because she died?

No, it's hard to say. It had to be the latter because they'd just met. Nobody forms that sort of bond so quickly. However, if it was completely the former then he would have no problem throwing her out if she was a fake, so it must contain elements of the latter.

This shit was confusing. He preferred not to think too hard about it, but it only made him curious to hear her answer to the same thing.

"So what about you? If you're not the Unmarked... What would _you_ do?"
​


----------



## Bringer (Oct 5, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 5*



Well, he was glad he triggered a discussion. It seems like the popular opinion as of right now was that anything was a possibility, but to rule out genjutsu would be ill advised. He raised an eyebrow when Kei mentioned she'd like to deal with the brothel owner. What shocked him even more was the fact that for the most part both Ren and Taneda agreed with the plan. Well.. At least Ren did, Hado sort of got lost when the latter had spoken. "If we do decide to let Kei go and handle the brothel owner on her own." The teen paused briefly, only to continue. "Then one of us should accompany her. I'm not trying to doubt her abilities as a kunoichi, but we wouldn't want one of those ribbons to end up around her neck."

His eye retreated back to the Land of Fire map. "From what I've researched, Gūwa town is a surprisingly... Modern. Technologically identical to Fuzengakure..."  He then frowned as his eye glanced at Kei. "Before you know... The-... Never mind. Continuing, apparently shinobi is a rarity in this town. So we can expect to probably deal with mostly guns, but considering the nature of the ribbons, we can probably expect shinobi too. A mercenary perhaps?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 5, 2014)

Ran And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Absolute Territory​

​Chika stretches at being woken up by Ran's kiss and his words.  ?Mmmh...? she smiles, seeing his face, ?Mornin Ranran~? she smiles contentedly, ?Thank ya fer th most amazing night.? she yawns, eyes sparkling, ?Ya made breakfast?  We both need it after how crazy all tha was.? she giggles lightly as she sits up.  The sights and scents of the meal caused the young woman to drool.   

"Yeah, i figured you could use a treat. Heh." Ran smiles back at her, handing her a hot cup of tea.  She takes a sip of the tea, then uses an arm to pull Ran down and kiss his cheek.  She blushes gently, ?You're going to spoil me, mister.? 

"Spare the rod, spoil the child." Ran smirked, "I like to think i do the opposite." 

?O-oh my...Don't get a ego on me now, ya might've actually been able to wear me out, but that's...?She starts mumbling, then grabs a piece of bacon and shoves it into her own mouth, blushing harder.  Ran kisses Chika's cheek softly. "Enjoy, we're on guard duty after tomorrow, so let's just enjoy these two days hmm?"

She nods silently, then devours the meal that Ran made, going back to her usual self.  They do a bit of chatting through breakfast.  After they finished eating, Ran went back down with the dishes, while Chika got dressed.  After getting her underwear on, she sat her clothes down on the bed.  A black dress shirt, and a green pleated skirt.  She glances up to the headboard herself, blushing at the damage done to it.  She shakes out of her thoughts and gets dressed.  Brushing her hair vacantly she got out her boots and melody arm from the armor pile.  She straps on her shoes and stares at the gauntlet.  She shakes her head and instead wraps the purple scarf around her waist again, sword hooked neatly in it.

She bounds down the stairs to meet Ran before he came back up to the room, ?Now, wha' should we do t'day?  Just explore th' city, 'r shoul we cause sommore trouble t'day fer th' lord?? she crosses her arms and leans on the door frame in front of him as he was about to walk out.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 5, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
RED RIBBON MYSTERY
PART 6

____________________________________​
Ren's fingers tapped at the surface of the wheel, dancing in a rain-like rhythm as he thought about Taneda's proposal. Dozens of scenarios played out in the intellectual's head as he turned it over inside his brain, fitting into one big jigsaw-like puzzle. That was the way he liked to think his strategies through. By extrapolating them onto what he knew of the objective to see if it would work, then isolating issues and problems from there. Finally, after collecting his thoughts, he replied to Taneda. 

"Your plan makes sense, but there's a few things in there we'll need to adapt. I looked up the brothel earlier and based on what I found, they seem to be a very successful business. I don't think a few more whores would make for a tempting offer for the guy in charge."

He tapped at the slot where he'd inserted the small version of one of his lanterns, and a large screen lit up, showing a bunch of statistics, logistics, time calculations and graphs nobody but him and Taneda could really make sense of. Ren grunted slightly, as the light from the box got in the way of his driving, but soldiered on. 

"I'll go with Kei-san, hidden as a client, so I can watch her and gather intel of what we might expect inside. If anything goes wrong with the talk, I'll drop my disguise and pull her out, and we enact plan B. Infiltration will be a lot harder if she fails, since the owner will be alerted that there'll be people after him and likely set up more guards around, but if the three of you could divert the attention of any patrols he's set around, I can probably find and interrogate him myself."

It wasn't one of his most meticulous or finely crafted plans, but there wasn't a whole lot to work with. He had no idea what they might be expecting at the brothel. Security, for certain, but what kind? Guns, according to Hado, but how many? A shinobi too, perhaps, but what type? In this case, it was just better to work with a rough guideline for a plan rather than anything too specific, in case a missing detail or two they'd neglected screwed them over at a later stage. ​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Reassurance

His answer allowed my heart to be at ease, at least a little. It seemed that at the very least he wouldn't throw me out with no where to go. But would he be mad, at me I mean? This isn't something hypothetical you can just think up of in your mind, I'd imagine he'd feel different if I turned out not to be the unmarked. I didn't even know why I was questioning it, all the signs were pointing to me being the unmarked, so why doubt it? Was it because there was room to doubt? My memories tell me one thing but I can't trust them, so maybe that's where my worry sets in.

"So what about you? If you're not the Unmarked... What would _you_ do?"

Poised Raiked. I didn't know how to respond, nor did I even want to answer that question. What would I do, what could I do? How could I even find out? There are no marks, no points, nothing to prove me one way or the other. The only thing leading me to believe it is my regeneration. From what I understand there's nothing that can prove it true or false, so I suppose time would have to tell us. But what if...well...

"...I can't say for certain, but if I weren't...I don't know. Up until now my life has been deconstructed as a huge fabrication, and to bark up another tree that turns out to be another false lead in my life might break me a little. Ever since I learned that...my mentor was less than honest with everything he has done I felt like everything I knew, everything that I clung onto was wrong. Now I'm trying to start anew, hell you heard Saya in there, I died my hair from blonde to orange just so I can feel like I have a new life. But if I'm leading down this path, and it turns out that I'm not the unmarked, I'll honestly feel pathetic. I'm not sure if I'll be able to be sure of anything else in my life again. However if that were ever to be the case I'd be scared of what Lily would do if she got her hands on me."

Not that I should be, I'm a immortal and have regenerative capabilities, nothing should kill me off for good. My clone was a obvious example of that. Besides, if I weren't the unmarked then what explanation was there for my regenerative abilities? I couldn't think of any, but if I truly wasn't then there would have to be some explanation. 

AH! I just wanted to beat myself up now, why was I doubting myself? So I wouldn't feel hurt again if this somehow went sideways? Isn't that what Lily was doing to protect herself, if what Raiken said was true? I do sort of understand her in a way but our situations are completely different, she's trying to help others while I'm trying to just protect myself. With a heavy sigh I uncapped my water bottle, took a drink, while Raiken reassured me.

"Well don't worry about it. There's no other explanation for your healing abilities and Lily just has a healthy dose of paranoia. We can give Saya a couple of days and I'm sure she'll get the results we need."

I was happy, if Raiken just saw me as "The Unmarked" then would he really go through all this trouble to comfort me? Maybe it'd be good to be on their good side but Raiken was overly friendly. He got flustered when we were naked together and treated me kindly when we went to dinner last night. He at least saw me as a friend and not a tool to further their goals, and that alone made me feel happy inside.

"Well enough of this talk, no use worrying about it. Come on, we should get Saya those jelly beans that she wanted."

Raiken looked a little displeased that we had to buy her these. Maybe it's because he wanted her to eat healthier compared to the stacks of pizza and candy I saw in their hideout, but I could tell any attempts to change her eating habits probably ended in failure. We eventually approached a vendor who had a display of sweets. Raiken only kept eye contact with the vendor, as if he refused to look at the rest of the stand. Was his distaste for sweets this strong? After purchasing the jelly beans we turned on our heels and looked for something else to do.

"So what do you want to do now?" He asked with his hands behind his head. He was getting in a casual mood compared to the tight and stiff attitude that everyone had in the hideout. I continued walking for a tiny bit until I turned and walked to a vendor. I asked for a single paper and pen and luckily they had extras they were willing to give me. With a smile I turned to Raiken and asked him "Take me to the highest place in Sunagakure!"

He led me onto the roof of a tower near the gate of Sunagakure, which had a little night post currently vacated by any officials. We might be asked to leave if we were here around midnight but for sight seeing purposes the public were allowed here during the day. Finding a flat surface I told Raiken to stand by the railing for a little while. With no complaints he stood completely still as my hand moved the pen across the paper. I was almost finished, I drew the background city of Sunagakure, his body, his hair, and his facial structure, but as I came in to do the details I stopped. I looked to him, wondering if he would be offended.

"Not sure if you feel like talking about it, but where did that scar come from?" I could tell that Raiken didn't want to talk about it as he clamped up and said 
"Just tell me when you finish.". I looked concerned but decided not to push it any further. I drew his eyes, nose, mouth, and eye brows, but took a good look at his face in my drawing without the scar. It made me wonder how he got it, such a definitive feature, but ultimately I knew it was best to ignore it. After drawing in the scar I showed Raiken the paper and a smile brightened his face. I'm not sure what he was expecting but maybe he thought it'd be bad.


"Wow you're much better than I expected, do you do this all the time or something?" I stuck out my tongue playfully before admitting "It's a little bit of a hobby of mine. Well it was before I became a shinobi but it's something I like to do to pass the time." But after all was said and done, where would we go for the night? I'm sure the hideout, but would Lily be okay with that? I looked shyfully away as I asked:

"So where will I sleep tonight?" Raiken pondered for a moment before answering 
"Well seeing as how they're out, maybe you can take 003 or 011's bed? I hope that'd be okay..." He brought his hand to his chin as if he were thinking through different possibilities. I felt slightly disappointed, but I doubt it would have happened. I wouldn't have mind sharing a bed with Raiken, not to sleep with him or anything, but to feel his comfort and his saftey. Truth be told I didn't feel comfortable sleeping under the same roof as Lily, I had no idea what she'd try to pull, and being near Raiken would make me feel that much safer. 
​


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*PART 1*


_______________________​"_Alisaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!_"

The demanding cries of a certain wealthy heiress echoed throughout the grand Nakano mansion. It all came from one teenage blonde who had just emerged from the shower, her blonde locks glued to her skin and only a white towel to cover her modesty. She was in her own home and only in the sight of her must trusted maid so there was no worries in those regards.

Upon hearing her beckoning yells, Alisa came rushing out of Edie's bedroom carrying a Chō Chō shopping bag.

"Yes, Miss Edie?"

"Have you got them?" Just as she asked her question, her eyes clocked the bag hanging from her arm. "Ah, I see you did. Okay into my bedroom, now! Chop chop!"

Clutching her towel from her chest, Edie came running out of the huge bathroom and straight to her even larger bedroom across the hall with an en-suite bathroom customized to suit her tastes although not quite as large as the main one. After spending close to forty minutes bathing in a steamed, lilac petal bath she was finally ready to make the most important decision of her day:

What should she wear for her swimming lessons with Kyo Minami?

Yes, you read that correctly. There was two shocking revelations in that sentence, neither of which seemed that big a deal to the heiress. Edie couldn't swim and felt no need to. When she, and by extension almost every other ninja, could walk on water just by channeling chakra through the soles of their feat, what was the use for swimming? Like returning clothes, she saw no point in it and considered it something only peasants would do.

The second shocker is that her swimming lessons are with the red to her blue, the heat to her cold, the dark to her light Kyo Minami. It was during the Chūnin Exams after the forest of death and the incident at the Business School where they had _that_ moment. Although Kyo said she didn't want a relationship, the two agreed to stay as friends.

As a way of almost cementing this new 'friendship', Kyo offered to take her swimming. Edie was hesitant at first because she quite simply couldn't swim, but after a bit of digging he found out the truth and offered her lessons. Today was that day and Edie was tasked with picking out the perfect swimsuit to grab headlines and eyes.

On the advice of the head designer of_ Chō Chō's_ himself, Alisa had picked out four swimsuits for Edie. The blonde sat on her bed full of buoyancy, crossing her legs and retaining her modesty with her towel as Alisa began presenting her pickings. 

The first was a skimpy black number that made little sense to the Nakano. It appeared to curve around the breasts, providing maximum cleavage without breaking any indecency laws. The strangest part was how it balanced between a one-piece and a bikini. From the junction of the bra, it formed into a sort of web pattern that stretched over the naval and spread out into an eastern-inspired bikini that was more revealing than it was covering. To say the least, she wasn't impressed.

"Alisa, are you serious? What even compelled you to buy that? It looks like something Miss Sociopath would wear to a funeral."

"I'm terribly sorry, Miss Edie!" The maid bowed her head, apologising profusely. "I just thought it would be a good idea to get a... range of styles rather than sticking to one look. I will not make the same mistake next time, Miss Edie."

"It's fine, it's fine. Moving on."

"Right." Alisa discarded the black bikini, pulling up a red string bikini that almost made the girl gag. "We have this..."

"Make sure you throw that in the incinerator!"

Next was a white one-piece that allowed a reasonable amount of cleavage and exposed most of the back while covering the stomach. Edie considered it but was eventually put off by the white. She wasn't feeling any of these colours or styles. In reality, she was looking for something that was both simple yet eye catching. 

"No, no, no, no!" She shook her head over and over. "None of these will do! Didn't you have a fourth one? I doubt it'll even be worth looking at." Alisa reached into the glossy white Chō Chō bag and pulled out the last one out. Upon seeing it, Edie's eyes lit up with pleasure. Just as she thought, she would know it when she saw it~.​_______________________​Konoha Water World is a newly developed swimming facility filled with more to do than just swim. With one 50m pool including three great slides, a 20m children's pool and a 20m 'adults only' pool with heated water and a hot tub, KWW is one of the hotspots for tourists of the White. 

Once you've finished soaking off in one of their pools, you can sit for a bite to eat at their two-floor food court where a fine selection of foods are served, from the wild flavored teriyaki of Sunagakure to a special Konoha sugary sweet treat. Feel like you ate too much? Then head to the built in gym where personal trainers are available, dedicated to get you hitting the top speed on the treadmills and lifting twice your body weight. Your muscles will be feeling sore after so it's a good idea to finish off the day with your choice of the hot springs or the sauna, with a mixed and separated option to suit your morals.

If Edie was going to be taking swimming lessons anywhere, it was going to be here. Her father has a 40% stake in the business and with that comes free entry to the additional features. While the pool itself is free, Edie only has to wave an ID card to be granted access to the usually expensive extras such as the gym, sauna, hot springs and heated pools. 

A part of her was rather excited to actually visit KWW. She knew about it being nosey with her father's latest business developments but never got round to visiting for the same reason frequently mentioned; No swimming ability meant there was no point in going swimming. However, with Kyo coming to supposedly teach her things might change.

The heiress was stood outside the glass door entrance, the suns rays casting a strong reflection off the 90% glass building. She could hear the cheerful laughs and excited screams from inside the busy, bustling place. Edie began to wonder if it might actually become too crowded should Kyo take any longer. He said to meet at 10am and here she was, yet he was nowhere to be seen. She felt it to be rather ironic considering she is usually the one fashionably late.

With what she was wearing, she could've easily gotten away with being fashionably late. The fourth time seemed to be the charm as Alisa presented her with an outfit she couldn't refuse. Edie was wearing a grey, oversized hoodie that doubled as a dress with a pair of white heeled sandals. Underneath was the perfect bikini that was sure to turn heads all around~.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 5, 2014)

*Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War*

*[Fuzengakure]​*

What is Righteous, if Evil didn't Exist? What is Life, if Death wasn't Promised to All? In the Void of all, the Answers can be Found ​

[Evil Begets Evil X]​-Fuzen Invasion-​
_-Fuzen, Phoenix Festival Massacre_

Death was only an extension of living, to Zansatsu dead or alive. You could be used to his advantage so, popping his fingers the felled Kunoichi rose from the slumber she was put into. Like Hanako, whose eyes were glossed over, this dead honey was about to paint a swatch of destruction across Fuzen. It would mainly be against the Iwa invaders. But, this was far from the politics of Black and White. No, this was more abstract, a conflict of ideals. Innocent Vs Guilty. Not really terms that the boy used in his former life. No. Good, evil, innocent and guilty. Those are all terms that man made, terms that could be defined in one way in one generation, then as the tides of time erode at society those terms change to fit the new rights and wrongs.

Thus was the human condition, everything was shallow from feelings to politics. All of it was fake, the only things that were real was you are born into this world and you will eventually depart from this world. Of course there are exceptions to those rules, abominations to nature like the Woman Child Edie Nakano and the Nun Kirisaki Shinko. But those and their ilk can too be dealt with, there was a way to undo Edie and the past has already defined the limitations the Faux Immortality of the Jashin Church. "ut favilla et cinere" is uttered as he commanded with his treads both the Chunin and Hanako, but before he could start the next phase of his plans a scream cut through the still air, which catches the mad puppeteer's attention. 

His golden eyes cut to where the scream came, it was a small crumbling apartment complex. It was quaint  and almost reminded him of home, if it were more sun baked and dusty. Snapping a wrist he releases his hold on his minions and stands from the shadows. The voice seemed to belong to that of a young child, probably female by the octave. A sneer crossed his lips and he wondered what he should do, normally this sort of thing to him was not worth his time, his goal was set and he had a limited amount of time to get as many cleansing as he could done. Well, at least before the Black sent reinforcements to aid Fuzen. But now, ignoring this was to ignore the orders he was given. Pumping off the ground the boy vanishes in the blur of a Body Flicker. Bounding between the roofs, Zansatsu lands on the building the scream came from. 

From below a shrill cry of help came, there was little doubt now that this was the place, quickly the Suna native finds the roof's entrance to the complex and follows it down to the top floor. Speeding thorough he closes his eyes to listen for movement, he wasn't a sensor ninja. But erratic moment could be just as telling as Chakra. In this case the tumbling and eventual breaking of a lamp gave the boy an approximate on the room, at least he was fortunate enough to have came in on the right level, if he had to go through all three floors, he'd have been late. Turning the crook in the hall it was apparent that he was in the right place. A single sentry, Iwa Genin, stood guard at the entrance of an apartment whose door was kicked in. Though he was young, the Iwa ninja had sharp eyes and saw Zansatsu as he turned the corner. 

"Turn back if you value your life.", "The accused have not a right to demand a thing from me." is muttered in response. The boy pulled his blade, but his actions came at cost, his own life. Like a snake the tail that was folded upon Zan's back unfurled and the twin scythe blades cut into the boy's soft flesh. Spilling his blood on the already dark and dirty carpet. His throat rolled with the blood that filled his mouth, but the questions, the scream they were already silenced, choked off by his own life force. Dropping the body like a sack of potatoes left the entry clear to Zan. Stepping in his eyes lock on a single male Ninja, like the boy that was just slaughtered this one didn't wear the vest that would denote either Chunin or Jonin, so that meant that it was likely that the woman he killed on the streets below was the Cell leader. Which would make this a lot easier. 

"Tao, I told you. I'd kill the girl. So, if you've already killed the mother get back on guarding the door." the young Shinobi barked. Seemed he was the alpha male of the group. "..." "Tao... who the hell are you?", "Your judgement." what could have been chalked up to an instant, that scorpion tail was eye level with the boy, swaying with his movements. Him backing away sealed his fate as from the disc on the front a needle is fired. Tipped with a powerful paralytic it sinks into the left carotid artery. The hand snaking to the injury is all that could be mustered as the Genin fell to a heap at the little girl's feet. Tears ran down her stained cheeks and snot traced a very unfeminine  mustache across her lips. Looking around, Zansatsu sees the body of a woman laying face down on the floor, likeily the mother that was spoken on earlier. 

Deep inside, this sparked a hint of rage, something that normally wouldn't have effected the Suna Puppeteer. But ever since he was awaken here in Fuzen, he hasn't quite felt himself. Squatting to the girl he reaches around to his tool pouch, it was still there despite he was labeled as dead. This meant that someone knew he wasn't and kept his weapons on him. Like the harness he wore. His free hand lands on the girls head and he rubbed it, she couldn't be more than ten, eleven at the most. Innocence lost is the worse kind. Offering her a curved Kunai he turned on the balls of his feet and pointed to the boy that lay wide eyed on the floor. "He stands accused of evils against this household. The verdict is guilt, but I leave the execution to you. Will he live or will he die?

The Choice is yours."

The girl looked at Zansatsu then to the weapon that had been handed to her. Her face twists in fear and she dropped the weapon and started to ball again. Though it wasn't the answer that he looked for, he realized she was a child. Never exposed to the ninja life. So sparing this cretins life was reflex, not a cognitive choice.  But, he had left it to her to choose so who was he to kill the boy? Standing Zansatsu dusted his pants off. Looking back to the girl as she rubbed an eye he shook his head, "Be sure to leave before the boy is able to move." is offered as he stepped over the Iwa Genin. His ears twitch as he reached the threshold of the door though. It was the sounds of grunts and of steel sliding into flesh. Turning his head Zansatsu sees the girl kneeling over the boy. Blood sprayed with each hit she connected with.

It was messy and likeily painful for the Iwa Genin, but it did bring a smile to the Suna Native's lips. This girl, she had promise taking the initiative to kill after being initially scared. Large tears rolled down her faced as she hacked away. Blood, gristle and fat splattered across the muddy carpet and soon the boy was dead, but the girl continued. Her rage over loosing her mother pushing her to the edge of what was acceptable. It wasn't until Zansatsu grabbed her by the arm that she stopped. Though the hug she tried to embrace him in was stopped she looked to him like a savior. From the base of the Scorpion's tail several packages of smoke pellets are pulled. They were all very toxic and he was giving them to this girl. "These will protect you." is stated as he handed them over. "But they are as deadly to you as they are to anyone else. So." as he spoke he stuck the girl in the neck with a needle, it was laced with his universal antidote which made her jump back and hold the injury as a small trickle of blood ran down her neck.

"That will protect you from their effects, for twenty four hours." is added. Turning he starts to walk away. "Wait!" the girl cried. Zansatsu looked over his shoulder and shook his head, "When you get stronger, seek me out. If you live and I may have use for you then." is demanded. 

"Rikka?"

A man's voice came from the doorway catching both Zan and the Child by surprise. Turning his gaze back forward the puppeteer is confronted with an older man in his mid forties. The lines on his face denoted he'd seen some things in his lifetime. The man's weary eyes cut from his daughter to the boy that had saved her. Seeing the Suna emblem on his right sleeve, it brought some comfort to him. "Thank you so much." is uttered, before he got a good look at his girl though. Upon seeing the blood covering her his eyes widen. "Rikka? What.. what?" stepping into the room he holds his arms out to her. But the girl takes a step back shaking, that curved blade goes on the defensive and it immediately became clear that this man abused her, probably in ways that no father should do to their child.   

"You stand Accused." ~

_-Sunagakure_

"Well naw, dey dun got de move on right quick like. You bet'cah." [Well now, seems they were tipped off a bit faster than I thought they'd be.]

Standing on a building adjacent  to the apartment that Satoshi once called home, Ryota watched as the Suna Shinobi broke the door to the boy's apartment down. "Gud ding Ah much quicker dan de news." [Good thing I'm a  lot faster than the news then.] is mused as he turned away..

Inside the Suna Shinobi are greeted with a ransacked and destroyed home. From the destruction, they couldn't tell was taken or destroyed. The lead Ninja sighs while pulling a walkie talkie to his mouth.

"Sir, we have a problem." ~~


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 5, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Ran And Chika
> 
> Guarding The Gala Mission Arc
> 
> ...


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
REMNANT
*PART 4*
_____________________________​
After Kirisaki finished her impromptu sketch of Raiken, the two didn't rush to leave the tower. The views over the vast Land of Wind desert were breathtaking to say the least. Layers and layers of gold shining under the rays of the sun. Contrasting with the blue sky, an ocean of endless dreams and possibilities. Just staring up at hit hurt his eyes but warmed his heart. When you had a childhood like his, it was the little things in life like the views from Sunagakure you begin to appreciate.

Leaning over the balcony wall, he glanced over at Kirisaki who was also taking in the view. The question from earlier referencing his scar was a burning topic on his mind. He was debating whether to reveal the truth or just brush it under the carpet. Surely if he was interested in building trust with her, then showing that _he_ could trust _her_ was the way to go about it? 

He sighed to himself ever so slightly, burying his head into his arms. Despite his appearance, his persona, the brick walls he built around himself, deep inside there was a boy who wished he still had his parents and the life with them back. Raiken had to be strong, especially as the leader of REMNANT. He was the one that held them together - their glue, their tape, their rubber. It's why he had to get over any personal issues and be a stronger person.

Not just for himself, Lily or any of the others but for Kirisaki.

So reluctant just to reveal a bit about himself, yet how must she be feeling? Thrust into this situation, her life turned upside down. She went to the Phoenix Festival probably expecting to try some exciting foods and bake a few cakes. Instead, she was thrown into a politically-driven invasion and a life she never even knew about. 

No, he was being pathetic. He was a man. This was becoming more and more stupid by the second. Why couldn't he just answer a simple question?

"_Raiken?_"

The soft voice of the girl at the center of his thoughts snapped him back to reality with a gentle tap on his back. She looked concerned, tilting her head with a slight frown. 

"Is everything okay?" She asked.

"Yeah..." He leaned up from the balcony, assuming his height to tower over the girl. "Yeah, I'm fine. I was just thinking about your question earlier."

"My question?"

"About this." Raiken tapped his temple with a single finger, indicating the bolt-shaped scar down the side of his face. "You asked where I got it and I didn't answer at first. It's not really something I often share."

"Oh, I see. I apologise if I made you feel uncomfortable."

"No, it's fine. I feel kinda comfortable telling you, for some... _reason_." He scratched the back of his head, turning his head away slightly as his cheeks began to puff a soft pink again. Raiken didn't understand why this happened given he was usually cool and collected around women. In fact just months ago he shared a hot springs with the daughter of one of the most powerful men in the world and the princess of the Hyūga Clan. 

Kirisaki's frown quickly turned into a brightened smile. Hearing Raiken admit he felt more comfortable around her was like music to his ears. She enjoyed his presence and felt pleased knowing he enjoyed hers.

Leaning back over the balcony, he clasped his hands together and bowed his head slightly. This was the moment he had to go back through the few memories he had, pulling out the life-changing moment that permanently scarred him. 

"To tell you the story of how I got this scar, I have to tell you the story of DIVERGENT. If you're going to be apart of us as the Unmarked, then you have every right to know why those bastards need to be wiped off the face of the earth." 

The way he uttered the name of the pharmaceutical company, Kirisaki could tell he held them with high contempt. He almost spat their name out with gritted teeth, his fists clenching tighter every time they were mentioned.

Kirisaki didn't interrupt. She could tell this was an emotional subject with Raiken and wanted to just let him explain things at his own pace. More than happy to just listen, she moved closer to him and was now leaning over the balcony with him. 

A refreshing breath of Sunagakure air startled their hair as he continued on.

"I don't want to bore you with the full story so..." Raiken let out another sigh, glancing up at the sky that's always been a giver of hope for him.

"I'll just give you the necessary details. Twenty years ago, DIVERGENT began a project with the intention of researching descendants of a certain, long-extinct clan. This clan was descended from the Valkyrie, a goddess said to have come before the time of Kaguya. Her descendants possessed a plethora of powers, known as 'blessings'. One of those is regeneration, which almost every single descendant possesses. Fast forward almost a thousand years and there are barely any descendants left. Even if you possess the blood of a Valkyrie, the chance of passing it on is miniscule even when pure-bred and many were slaughtered through as babies in fear of the devil."

Lowering his head, he turned his gaze back to the vast view of the Sunagakure desert. 

"DIVERGENT estimated there was approximately fifty descendants alive. Through means I'm unaware of, they managed to track us all down. For the adults, they simply killed them. I don't know why, but that's just how it was. For the children however, the ones clueless and innocent to all of this... We were taken. They locked us in a facility where we spent our days hooked up to machines draining and testing our blood. Sometimes they would test the limits of our healing abilities, finding new ways to torture or mutilate us. They only realized severe head trauma killed one of us after testing it on an eight year old girl."

This was hard. This was harder than he thought it would be. He'd never had to explain this before, not even to Sayaka. She was the one who discovered these memories and is the reason he is even able to share this with Kirisaki, while the other members of REMNANT also went through similar experiences.

Seeing him struggling, Kirisaki placed a reassuring hand on his shoulder and gave it a light squeeze. He flinched at first but soon warmed to her.

"My scar is from when they tried 'electrotherapy' on me. Saya says it's something to do with my chakra nature that caused such a unique shaped scar, but the damage was done. I couldn't have been older than twelve, thirteen. Even if the image is faint, I still remember the agony I was in. There was points where I was begging for them to kill me, only to get my memories wiped the next day and have to go through the pain of being traumatized all over again."

With no prior warning, he raised up from the edge and smashed his fist into a nearby wall, leaving a sizable crack in the sandstone. 

"That's why I set up REMNANT. They're scum and need to be destroyed at all costs. I'd give everything and anything just to make them feel what _we_ suffered."

He gripped his hair with frustration before burying his face in the palms of his hands. Another exasperated sigh escaped his lips before he turned to Kirisaki over his shoulder.

"Sorry. I rambled on and got a bit... _angry_, about it."​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 6, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Trust

After hearing his, no, their story, I realized just how much they had gone through up until this point. DIVERGENT murdered dozens, while kidnapping children and torturing them with no remorse. Using electrical experiments on Raiken, scarring him forever. It was horrifying, something I was personally glad that I never experienced. After his exhausted sigh I walked closer to him and held onto his right hand, squeezing it lightly. 

I allowed his silence to cool his emotions down. I could imagine that it was a mixture of pain and anger swirling around his head, something that was hard to keep under control. Maybe that's why he's usually so calm and collected, he keeps those memories down so he can behave like a normal human being. Maybe it's something I had to practice more often. But with a heavy sigh I decided it would be best to share some of my pain so we could relate.

"When...I was six, I was kidnapped. Comparing it to you guys maybe it was DIVERGENT, maybe it wasn't, but regardless I was saved by a couple of Konoha shinobi. A man named Kira, head of the local church, rented an apartment for me, made sure I was fed, hired help to assist my shinobi academics."

I stopped for a second, I wasn't sure if he even wanted to hear my story. He just got done telling me how he was tortured for years when he was a child and now I'm trying to tell him my own life story. But after a few more moments he squeezed my hand a little tighter showing that he didn't mind me continuing. With a sigh I decided it would be best to continue.

"...Well, where do I continue? My life felt sort of secluded, but I didn't feel any pain. I felt alone, like the world would go on without me. Who would miss a nobody like myself? Besides, everyone dies one day so why should I even worry? I accepted death with open arms...but the man that kept me above all of that had been Kira. He kept telling me that there was an answer, that my life did matter...He was the one that even made me a shinobi...But-"

I stopped. I wasn't sure if he already knew where this was going. I told him a few snippets of what had happened, but not in detail before. In fact, I hadn't even discussed this with anyone else before. It was obvious that Saya knew what had happened, and Thalia as well, but knowing the full details wasn't the same as explaining them myself. With another sigh I explained:

"Everything was fine as usual. I went to visit the Church to tell Kira how I was doing well in the Chunin Exams, everything was as normal a day as any, until _she_ showed up. A women named Thalia, she destroyed the Church and killed four nuns and Kira. I felt horrible inside, but it didn't stop then. She kidnapped me, strapped me to a stone pillar for three nights in a row. She tore off my arm, made me sit in my own puddle of blood as I starved and I quenched for any sort of liquid. I just wanted to die but I couldn't..."

I felt my throat starting to swell as I didn't want to relive these memories. I was now in a similar position like Raiken, I was exposing myself to not only him, but to myself. Revealing these repressed memories made me feel pain, something I wanted to heavily avoid, but it was something I felt I should do. Taking a final deep breath, my eyes watered, and he squeezed my hand ever tighter. With this level of reassurance I knew I had to finish it.

"She revealed to me that I was immortal. That my concept of everything have an end, the thing I clung so hard onto, was not real. I was a living example of something that couldn't die, something without an end. If that wasn't enough, she told me that my mentor was a cold blooded murderer. He made the church up as a front to cover his ass from his atrocities. He took me in to look good to the public, he used me, and due to that my entire life was a lie up until that point was fake. I know I've already told you this but my entire life, my entire way of thinking was shattered and even though this doesn't even begin to compare what you went through it was still..."

I almost started to cry. Revealing everything, allowing these emotions to come back up so suddenly, I know I did this so I could relate to Raiken, so I could share his pain so he wouldn't be alone, but was I ready? Ready to admit that everything up until now has been a shame? I've said it at face value, but it was still something I was at gripes with. However, Raiken put his hands on my shoulders and leveled his face close to my own. He stared me straight in the eyes as he explained:

"We all have our pain, our suffering,  that's something we all have in common. But what makes humans special,  us special, is that we're able to grasp onto the hope for the future.  Whether you believe it or not, you are that hope. We need to believe  that the pain we felt in our past won't be for nothing. That's what we both need to do."

My mouth started to jitter from a mixture of happiness to sadness. I originally intended to make him feel better but instead he did the consoling. Sort of ironic when I think about it. But I'm happy he did that. I wasn't sure if what I was doing was too abrasive, but it was something I felt like I needed to do. I walked forward a single step, wrapped my arms around him, and held him tight. I'm not sure if he thought I was being too intrusive, but he didn't push me away. Wrapping his arms around my body now, we just sort of stood still in silence, as tears fell down my cheeks. 

"How about this? Let's go back to the hideout, maybe open another box of that unhealthy pizza that Saya loves so much, and we can just rest and relax, okay?"

I nodded slowly accepting his answer. I didn't want to talk anymore, I just wanted him to hold my hand as we walked down the sandy streets of Sunagakure. As the wind rushed passed our faces and the blue skies turned to orange, and then to a deep black. I wanted to be able to just enjoy and relax with him. But truth be told, I'm glad that I got all of this off my chest, I've been wanting to talk to someone and he's the best person I've found since...well, anyone. With a smile now peeking on my face Raiken turned to the stairs with my hand in tow. ​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 6, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Getting Cooler by 20 Percent​

​
Chika messes up Ran's hair, ?Is alright Ran, les jus have a good time.  Ah hate seein ya upset.? the pair drug eachother across the city, looking in various stores as they went.  It didn't take long to get Ran excited about exploring again.  They spent a good hour during the day playing music with street performers.  Anything they bought got put in one of the bags they had.  The day began turning to evening when they began hearing some very loud electronic music.   Chika's eyebrow raises as she looks at Ran, ?Ya hear tha'?  Les go check i' out.? she grabs Ran by the hand and follows the sound.












"I guess we can... I dragged you to the shop afterall." Ran laughed a little as she rushed off with him in tow.  It doesn't take long before they get outside a large, flashy building.  ?Les' go Ran-kun~!? she grins, pulling him into the obvious club.  There was nobody at the doors, and a soon as they entered, a wave of energy overwhelmed them.  They could feel their hearts synchronize with the beat of the music, the whole thing causing Chika to grin widely.  ?Now...This's fun.? she states, watching the inner dark room, a few black lights combined with spotlights hung from the ceiling, a box of glow sticks sat on a large table.  "Ah... its loud...." Ran missed the quiet of nature, birds chirping, wind blowing through trees, leaves rustling... this was just noise.

?Might be fer ya.  But this...? Chika's eyes sparkle as she walks further into the room, grabbing a pair of blue glow sticks, handing one to Ran.  ?As much as ah agree with yer wantin nature, ah love mah music loud.  'Sides, no' one person recognizes meh here.?  Ran lets out a sigh, "I can't deny the sparkle in you eyes. As much as I hate it, you put up with my nature walks. I put up with your clubbing." Chika gives a very deep kiss to the sound ninja, ?Thank ya.? Chika was in awe of everything going on, not saying a word, just taking in the sights and sounds, dancing next to Ran.

There were a bunch of bodies dancing in the room, a dark hair man with glasses on stage rapping while standing behind a DJ table.  A rainbow haired woman who was dancing on the stage launches herself off, as the song quiets a bit, where she sets an arm over a very attractive pair of women. She stood at maybe 4'9?, significantly shorter than most of the people around.

?There's an 8 or 9 who think they're on my level, Like a rebel in a bunker getting shelled with a mortar.  Bump up and down cause I think you ought'a~? the rainbow haired woman turns toward one of them, bouncing on her toes a bit.  Everyone in the room seems to relax significantly, while she continues the singing on her own. ?And in ten seconds flat you'll be back with a drink!  WOOO!? the song continues as she dances around, finally getting a glass of clear liquid, but you knew it wasn't water in here, she bumps into Ran on her way across the room.  

?Sorry.? the woman apologizes, but then double takes.  ?Ranbo!  Ahhh!  It's been forever!? the loud music still continues to boom through the building, she grabs a towel out of her pocket, wiping her forehead.  ?Whatcha been upto since I saw you last?? she shakes her head, and takes the pair to a room significantly quieter.  ?Ahh, much better.  How are you doing?  And who's this little lady??

?Wouldn' ya like ta know, shor' stuff??

?Oooh, you got one of those girls, eh?? 

?Tch.  N-no, 'e don' go' nothin.? Chika just snorts, blushing looking away, letting the two of them talk.  Just then the man that was on stage walks into the room as well, he seemed to dwarf even Chika, he was no less than seven feet tall.

?You remember LP, right?  LP!  It's Ranbo!  Look at him, the kid's grown up a bit and got a girlfriend.? the rainbow woman grins.

?Yes, Dashie.? LP stated simply, crossing his arms as he stands in front of the door.

?So what brings you here to the big city?  You don't seem the type to go to a city, let alone to a club.? Dashie questions Ran, tilting her head, looking up at him, still expecting him to answer all of her other questions.


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
REMNANT
*PART 5*
_____________________________​ This was strange yet, it wasn't negative.

Raiken had never really 'opened' up anyone like that. The first person to see this truthful, emotional side of him was someone he'd just met. He wouldn't say he hardly knew her though. After she in turn explained her back story and the events in her life that have led up to defining the tearful girl stood before him, he felt like he'd known her for years. His mind drifted back to her question earlier, about what _he _would do if she turned out to be the Unmarked. Raiken gave her an answer, one that sounded more like what she wanted to hear rather than what he felt at the time. But now, he was certain about what he would do.

He couldn't just toss aside something like this. He didn't want to do that. He wanted to latch on to her for as long as he could. Their relationship was still fresh but he didn't care; he cared for her and about her well-being. This was so strange, so confusing yet he couldn't ignore it.

After deciding to head back, he only just realized how much time had passed. They left around late morning yet it was already way into the afternoon. Had they really spent that long just stood up here talking? The sky had gone from a summer blue to a warm, orange haze clashing with the gold of Sunagakure. As he raised his leg against the wall, preparing to leap back down to the streets, he thought how Saya might like a little extra time and so would he. Selfish perhaps but he didn't want to end their personal time just yet.

Kirisaki was quickly fixing herself up, hastily rubbing away the tears the moment they formed. She let out a light gasp when a warm thumb not from her hand rubbed her cheek, smearing the tears across. It was Raiken, wearing a half-smirk on his face that looked truer to the man she knew. It wasn't that she didn't appreciate him being so confident and truthful with her but she'd had enough emotional moments to last a year. Right now, she just wanted to be _happy_.

"New rule: Crying's banned in my presence. Got it?"

She broke into a tearful laughter, a genuine cheerful beam on her face. 

"Fine, but punching walls is banned in my presence too. Got it?"

Raiken chuckled along, lowering his hand to clasp her hand. 

"Got it."

The two then climbed over the balcony and leaped off, landing on the nearest, tallest building before descending down the buildings like a flight of stairs. When they landed on the street, Raiken released his grip only to grab her by the shoulders and pull her towards him playfully.

"I just remembered there's something I want to do for you. You drew that picture so I figured I kinda owed you."

She blinked at first, surprised yet curious to what he had in mind.

"Plus, we forgot Saya's jelly babies and she'll kill us. With the exception of a bite of cheesy pizza or a portion of fries here and there, it's all the girl eats."

With his arm kept snug around her, he led her down and through the streets of Sunagakure. They were even busier around this time with people returning from work or heading out to enjoy the evening entertainment on offer. Raiken for one was taking Kirisaki to a place that he's been visiting a lot lately. It was a secret, hidden spot within Sunagakure that only a select few knew about. 

Over a hundred years ago during the reign of the Fourth Kazekage, he sustained the village during its most prosperous time with his gold dust ninjutsu. By forming his dust into solid gold bars, he sold them on to other villages and thrust Sunagakure into being one of the wealthiest villages at the time. To celebrate this and as a memorial to him after his passing, a waterfall of gold dust was created near the outskirts of the village. It was in a small, old temple now beyond disrepair alongside being one of the few places to have any fauna growing, with vines and trees bursting through the cracks. Through means of recycling, the waterfall was still running and looked especially beautiful in the afternoon and evening, with the reduced visibility allowing the sparkling gold to illuminate a healthy hue that induces feelings of awe and wonder.

When they arrived, Raiken helped her over the barrier where they then walked inside. 

"Where are we?" She asked, examining the surroundings. It was a stark contrast to the streets crowded with people; here there was not a sign of life in sight, only the sandstone temple stood in front of them and the vines covering the entrance. 

"The Fourth Kazekage's Memorial. Whenever I felt like shit, I'd just come here and it's good for clearing your head. There's a lot of privacy too since not many people know about this place."

He led her inside where he then shut the great stone doors behind them with relative ease. Dust fell from the ceiling with the resulting impact, only testifying the age of this place. Kirisaki however was mesmerized by what her eyes were being treated to - a stunning waterfall of pure gold dust, flowing into a pool that mixed with the actual water available. The result was a specks of gold bleeding into the clear white, inviting her to just throw herself into.

Kirisaki turned back to Raiken with a look of pleasant surprise on her face. "Raiken, it's beautiful!" She cooed, only for her smile to swiftly switch to a look of confusion. Instead of admiring it with her, Raiken was stripping off. He pulled off his shirt, unbuckled his jeans and slid them down his legs. 

"What are you doing?"

"_We_ are going swimming."

Now just a pair of black briefs lined with a white waist, he began sprinting towards the water with a look of mischief on his face. Dashing straight past Kirisaki, he leaped into the air and assumed a cannonball position as he came crashing down towards the water.

A loud splash echoed throughout the temple, spilling golden water everywhere including a giggling Kirisaki. Emerging up from the water, he brushed his soaked blonde locks away from his face and looked up at the Unmarked.

"If you stay there any longer, your clothes are gonna get wet."
​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 6, 2014)

Rand And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Hey cuz​













​
?So what brings you here to the big city?  You don't seem the type to go to a city, let alone to a club.? Dashie questions Ran, tilting her head, looking up at him, still expecting him to answer all of her other questions. Ran shook his head a bit, "Ah, sorry, just... The music is a bit loud." Ran clears out his ear. "Wow! Ranbo! Where's that accent at!?" Ran sighed, "Look, Let me explain the other questions first before you give me the fourth degree okay?" Ran smiled a little, though it seemed more nervous than anything. 

Dashie was always a black sheep of the family... She loved music, like most of the family did, but she always had to be weird... or unique as Ran called her. "I've been doing quite a lot since you last saw me. I've been through the Chuunin Exams, I was there when Fuzen was attacked. Chika, you remember Dashie right? She was already a Chuunin when we went into the academy."

"How can ah no'?" Chika snorts in response. "Whoa, this is little chickpea? dayum you grew up! right LP!" The giant of a man nods, "Yeah, she did." Ran let out a sigh. "Dashie... Please let me finish?" Dashie nodded, "Yeah, sorry Ranbo!"  Ran nodded, "Wellp, basically a lot has happened." Ran leaned back in the chair and smiled. "It's good to see you're in high spirits though Dashie. I've actually learned quite a few new things personally." Ran held up his hand to stop Dashie from continuing her comments. 

"We're here on business not pleasure." He looked over the club, watching everyone dance. "There's an assassin group after Shouzen, So we're guarding his Gala in two days." "Whoooa! Little Ranbo got a mission like that? You're moving up in the world!" Dashi smiled. "Yeah i guess..." Ran rubbed the back of his head smiling. "Sorry for seeming cold... I've just been, dealing with some stuff." 

"Oh! Like what! What's goin on Ranbo!" Dashie was moving forward in her seat so much Ran swears she was almost in his lap. "Dashie, I think its personal." Dashie looked up at LP. "Eh? Really?" Her eyes turned to Ran. "I was tortured for what felt like hours." Ran comments, opening his shirt and revealing a few scars on his chest. "Ranbo..." "It's fine now, its just, the mental scars that i'm worried about." Ran's eyes grew a bit more somber and less serious. "Sorry..."

Dashie nods, "Well then! Let's lighten the mood!!! Chickpea! Whatcha been doin? Sides from Ranbo here am i right?" She says, nudging LP's leg with her elbow.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 6, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL
PART 2



____________________________________​
The meeting was dissolved around thirty minutes after it started. Raigaa went on to talk about the importance of the event, its tradition within the clan and how he had personally entered when he was two years below the standard age and still came out on top. But by that point, Ren had almost entirely tuned out. He didn't care for his father's stories of untold glory nor of the pretentious witterings on upholding an important trial. The only thing that was on his mind at this point was the fact that, in a week or two's time, he would be pit against his brothers and sisters in mortal combat. People who he'd been sat with just mere moments ago, and people who he'd lived with a few years ago.

It made sense, in this case, as to how Lin and Hana both became one of the Chosen Children of the Houki. Ren could easily see his sister happily slaughtering everyone she was pit against, and he'd heard that his cousin had only been selected by virtue of going fighting Lin until neither could stand any longer. 

"_So that's how it all went down, huh..."_ Ren thought to himself whimsically as he walked down the corridors of the complex. 

Even so, for a family which prided itself on intelligence, ability and wealth, the trial was very... _barbaric_ and old fashioned. It reminded Ren of that one time he'd read up on Kirigakure history in a book and learned that more than a century ago, they had a similar ritual where academy students would be pit against each other. Obviously, this was discontinued after the Yondaime Mizukage stepped down, but even that only spoke more about the nature of his family. Were they so hungry for power that they would kill their own to place themselves on a greater height? 

Of course, now that he thought about it, that's what they had been conditioned to do as young children. To only care for themselves, and to consider members of other families - be they from the slave branches, established elite and so on as nothing but competition which needed to be eliminated. It made sense in that respect.

He was snapped out of his thoughts by a sudden voice ringing inside his ear. It was a familiar voice; one that dripped of a faux sense of superiority. Although, by this point, Ren had learned to identify it with Tenzo now - the boy he'd beat up a few months ago. Granted, Ren somewhat doubted he was the only one from the meeting who remembered his name and face now. One thing was off about the voice, though. It was easy to miss, but there was a small stutter of hesitation in there...

"Hey! Ren!" 

Ren stopped in his pace and turned around, not even making an effort to conceal his sigh. 

"Tenzo." His reply was curt and short - almost cold -  though Tenzo didn't seem to mind too much. Or notice, for that matter. He still walked towards him with that condescending sense of friendliness, with his hands in his pocket. Although, like with his voice, something felt a little bit off point; there was a slight slump on his back and his smile seemed more subdued. Forced, even. 

"That trial sure is crazy, huh? Mortal combat with all you losers - that'll be _something_." 

"..."

"You sure you'll be okay? We're both juniors in this, you know. Everyone else involved is older and more experienced. I'll be fine, of _course_, since I'm a beast." 

His smile faltered a little at the end. Was he... anxious?

"Get to the point."

"For your benefit," he paused, mulling over his next words very carefully. 

"We should work together. Obviously, you won't be able to keep up with all the rest of them and I imagine even I'll be having a little difficulty after I've one shot like fifty people in a row. We... could even _share_ the victory. It's happened before, hasn't it?" The other Houki said the last words almost pleadingly. God, that was pathetic.

Ren stayed silent for a few moments, before finally turning around. "Thanks for the offer, but I don't particularly want to be carrying dead weight around with me. And I'm sorry to say, but..." He began walking again, continuing his way out of the corridor as he let his next words hang in the air.

"You're also my enemy, Tenzo."​​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 6, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
All That Glitters

I was shocked to see this man stripping in front of me, after all we just went through. I didn't know what kind of thoughts he had in his head, but after taking off his pants it didn't seem like he was going to go any further. I asked him promptly what he was doing, still surprised, but then iterated that we were going swimming. Running past me he jumped into the pool of golden water causing the water to splash upwards towards me. I laughed lightly as his head emerged from the golden pond, but with eager eyes, looked up to me and said:

"If you stay there any longer, your clothes are gonna get wet."

I was aghast for words. He wanted me to join him for a swim. Judging by the water he splashed towards me the pool was actually not cold. It wasn't hot by any means either, but it felt a little warmed. Maybe it was because it was in the Sunagakure environment that made the water almost the perfect temperature, but regardless I was happy with the results. 

I started to take off my shirt when I realized, I didn't have any swim gear with me. Not a bathing suit or anything. D-did he really expect me to jump in with just my underwear? Maybe it was fine for guys, but it was completely different for girls! But the look on his face just kept egging me on, so I decided to go through with it. Taking off my shirt, jeans, and shoes I stood back and then jumped into the poll of gold and water. 

Submerged under the water, the scene had been beautiful. Specks of gold fluttered around the water aimlessly. Each little speck illuminated the dark canvas so beautifully, looking like microscopic fireflies floating throughout the water. As my body naturally emerged to the top I brought my hand up to sweep my bangs to the side. I turned to Raiken who had a smug smile on his face. Playfully I pushed him away, saying:

"Don't think I don't know what you're trying to do." Raiken laughed lightly, amusing my accusation.  "And what would that be?" I rolled my eyes before admitting "It's obvious you just wanted to see me get undressed, jumping into a pool like this with only my underwear. You're such a pervert." I teased playfully. Chuckling under his breath, Raiken looked at me with a confident look, "You're one to talk." he lightly mused. The two of us just started to break out in laughter for a good five seconds before collecting ourselves, finally just staring into each others eyes. 

After all of this, after everything he has done, I knew I could trust him. There was no doubt in my mind about how I felt, about how great of a man he was. He was so brutally honest, a man that had felt real pain in his past, there was no way he wasn't being truthful. Regardless if he just saw me as a friend, as someone he needed to protect, I knew that there was something almost inseparable between the two of us. But to break this moment of silence I swept my hands under the water, clasping the golden liquid within my hand, and upon splashing it in Raiken's direction. I could tell his competitive side was showing now, as he declared:

"Oh so that's how it's going to be!"

I shielded my eyes as he sent a tidal wave over my body. Retaliating I sent him another splash for him to only quickly respond splash me in response. After his last water attack I rubbed my eyes, unbeknownst to me, my orange eye contacts fell out. After I finished rubbing my eyes I looked up to Raiken, where it seemed like he was just staring. I wondered why he would look so mystified, but I soon found my answer. 

"Your eyes, your _blue_ eyes, they're beautiful."

He told me blatantly. My blue eyes? It was in that moment that I realized that my contacts fell out. For some reason I was embarrassed and wanted to look away, but at the same time realized that if I looked away then I'd be taking away the thing that he was admiring. After a few more seconds I couldn't take it any longer and finally admitted:

"These eyes aren't the ones that I want to be seen. They're the ones that witnessed every falsity in my life...Besides, Edie always told me about how my eyes were a dingy blue compared to hers which was like a deep sea...Mine aren't that great."

"Don't listen to that princess wannabe, she's very self entitled and she'll put down anyone else around her to make herself feel like the quen bee. Besides, we can't run away from our past, it'll always be there, whether we remember or not. The best way to deal with it is to face it head on, so don't be ashamed of your eyes, embrace them."

Maybe Raiken was right, maybe I should try running away from my past. Raiken certainty wasn't, hell, he created REMNANTS to help fix the wrongs of what happened in his past. That's the exact opposite I was doing. I was running away, trying to push away my past, all my pain, because I was weak. I didn't want to, couldn't handle the pain it brought. I had to be stronger, I couldn't run away forever. Maybe I just had to deal with it, like Raiken does. A smile brightened up on Raiken's face, as he finally confessed:

"Now I have to set another ground rule, okay? This place has to stay a secret between the two of us. Can I trust you with this?"

"Of course, I won't tell another soul."


​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 6, 2014)

*LIN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL
PART 3

____________________________________​
While her clone was having pieces of fabricated and altered memories pulled out of her psyche by the sensitives of the Houki clan, the real Lin watched the scenes unfold from the safety of her hideout. It was a small little house just outside of Konoha she'd recently... acquired. Not through legal means, of course, and the actual building itself was hidden through a very thick veil of genjutsu of her own design so nobody passing by could detect or see it. She didn't want little rats running around. 

"Ah, so they're doing the family trials now? Fond memories, _indeed._.." she allowed herself a little smirk as she continued to observe the complex from the eyes of one of her swan summons, though her thoughts had drifted away from current events and back to the duel she had all those years ago...

---​
_She pulled out the end of her double bladed naginata from the stomach of Mitsuki. They used to be friends, back when she was a sentient human being, but now she was just another corpse to add to the pile of people she'd killed. Blood erupted and gashed from the wound and sprayed onto her face. But at this point, Lin had stopped caring. Her clothes were already covered with the ripe and pungent smell of iron and death - what harm would a little more do? It didn't make a lick of a difference.

"I see that you're done," a familiar voice said from behind her. 

The girl made no attempts to even hide her footsteps as she approached Lin through the shrubbery. Her long straight hair flowing behind her neatly, Hana Houki long sleeved dress was completely clean, devoid of any bloodstains and as more of her body entered the light, it soon became clear to Lin that the girl had not fought anybody at all. While she was out fighting and killing rivals, family and people who she once called 'comrade', this bitch had been actively avoiding any confrontation. 

Lin hated her. The thought of it only made her blood burn hotter. Maybe cutting down all those other people would be worth it if she got to feel the blade of her weapon cut through her cousin's flesh and bone. 

She turned around to face Hana, the steel of her naginata giving a blood dulled shine under the light of the sun. "Yeah. Now it's just you left, you dip dyed bitch," she spat.

Hana was fast - faster than Lin expected. By the times she'd seen the hand seals, it was already too late for her to react. If she had been fresh, maybe. But now - worn, tired - the girl barely had time to even raise a guard before the blast of lightning chakra plunged into her gut and swept her off her feet. 

"*Houki Sensu Raiton: Raikou Shinju!*" Hana shouted.

Lin crashed into the bark of the tree immediately behind her with a heavy thud and a sharp cry of pain. Another flash of raiton shone in her eyes, but this time she was more than ready for it. Raising her naginata, she swept it across the air, using the raiton edged blade to cut clean through Hana's jutsu before it could make contact with her. 

"Your stupid tricks aren't going to work twice," she growled.

The weapon wielder raced forward, straight into a round of multiple lightning pearls firing at her simultaneously. But Lin had grown accustomed to her cousin's battle pattern now; she aimed at the legs, gut and chest. Her naginata rapidly spun in the air, like a whirlwind of steel, deflecting every shot which approached the proximity of her body. Trees around her fell and exploded as stray bursts of lightning pearls ricocheted off Lin's blade and into the surrounding forestry. Lin was determined not to let the girl have the satisfaction of getting a single hit on her.

With a sudden body flicker, Lin appeared directly in front of her, Hana's eyes opening wide in surprise. A clicking sound was heard as the bottom half of Lin's naginata detached itself from the main body, connected only by a red chain. The girl gave a dark smile, and then swung upwards towards her throat._

---

Appendix​
Lin's Naginata - , 

Houki Sensu Raiton: Raikou Shinju- Houki Style Lightning Release: Thunder Pearl


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2014)

*The Super Team Comprised Of Individuals Who Collectively Want Natsu Nakano To Fuck Off or TSTCIWCWNNTFO*
*Outskirts of Konoha
Fuck Natsu Nakano III*

The funny thing about explanations is that they can be the genesis of even more questions; one could say they were the right questions. As Daisuke, "Smooth Operator", Sato regally articulated the reasons they were about to break Ryoko and Suzume out of prison a question stirred within him. It was not that this inquisition had not been in the back of his mind, but the buffoonish theatrics of his newly minted teammates had thrown him off track, it was now time to correct the course.

"There is something I'm curious about, Mr. Jericho. How can you so brazenly attack your homeland's secret prison facility? Do you not fear the repercussions??

"There won't be any." He stated flatly without a hint of trepidation or pretense. It was such a simple retort to a weighted question that it threw Daisuke off guard for a transient moment.

"There's that brazenness again but it doesn't answer my question. Why are you so comfortable doing this for two teenagers you don't even know?" Daisuke's tone changed, it may have been an inquiry but it came off as more of a command than anything. The Ironborne's sharp gaze locked onto the detective who began to start toward Daisuke. This aggressive showing prompted a quick response from the Smooth Operator; he began his own walk meeting Jericho in the middle.

Jericho was a few inches shorter than pride of the iron clan, but that didn't take away from the intense tension as the two men engaged in a stare down, nose-to-nose. There killing intents leaked out causing the air to have an austere density. Gone was the debonair noble and gone was the moronic man child, two killers threatened to end each other right here, right now. Then Jericho's lips opened, nary a decibel seeped out as he spoke in a hush, and no one was able to hear him except for Daisuke who subsequently stepped back relenting, as did the Detective. 

"Your response is satisfactory..."

Whatever Jericho had said was enough to assuage the concerns that his comrade of circumstance. However for the rest of the group sans Akane the confrontation between the two had now put the question into their heads as well. It didn't take the world's greatest detective to see this and with a guttural growl a very angry Jericho locked eyes with Zellous, the look in the shaggy man's eyes intimating that he would rip Zell's throat out before he could ask anything.

"Ya wanna save your friend don'tcha? Whatever questions you have can wait bub. We're wastin time bullshittin when we have a prison break to make happen. I'll let you ask me anything ya want afterward. Only one question though. Got it bub? "

The boy simply nodded in agreement as Jericho again growled, this time at Mizurino who simply stuck her nose up in response. She may have been an animal but she would not stoop dignify the barbaric response with an answer; herself and Akane were only here on Ryota's orders after all. That left Tenshi as the only possible dissenter but in this moment she was more impressed than anything. Even if it wasn't under the best circumstances she was surprised by the take-charge approach of the ne?er do well, and it was his intensity as well as her loyalty that convinced her to help him. There was also the fact that she didn?t want Jericho to get Zell killed, so she had to be here to take care of both of them considering they were completely helpless.

?So if none of ya sissies has anymore questions I think it?s time we get down to bidness.?​


----------



## Kei (Oct 6, 2014)

_A Child's Responsibilities 
Flashback Arc
Kyo Minami
_​


The Fenikkusu compound was huger than Kyo could ever imagine. It was long, and beautiful, the red wood made it stand out amongst the other colors that surrounded it. The Phoenix?s that stood at each corner, made Kyo think he was being watch from the time he rounded the corner with Rex. Arriving at the door, he caught his breath as the golden emblem of their clan took up the entire gate. The golden phoenix that seemed to sparkle even though the snow was falling and the clouds covered the sky. 

 Kyo felt his breath being caught in his lungs as the bird had seemed to be staring down at him. Though no matter how scared he was, he didn?t run towards Rex or Rena. He wanted his mother, but she was surrounded by  the elders or that was what Rex called them. Apparently they were very important, so Kyo couldn?t talk to his mother yet. 

Kyo?s mother walked up to the door and tapped on the red wooden door, and instantly a small peep hole opened up.

_?Lady Ruka??_ The voice was surprised by who stood in front of him, Kyo was used to his mother being called lady, but for some reason there was more to it. The door quickly opened and the man behind the door dropped to the ground.  ?We?ve been awaiting your return milady!?

_?Welcome home Lady Ruka!?​_
His mother smiled warmly, ?I?m?.Home?.Aren?t I?? Kyo looked up at  his mother and for some reason there was nothing but pain on her entire face. 

?Mom!? ​
Kyo rushed to his mother side, ?Mom! I?m hungry!? He yelled out loud, causing his mother to snap from her painful like trance and look down. 

?Can we eat?? ​
_?What a rude child??_ Kyo heard the elders say behind him, _?What did you expect? He?s that monsters child.?_

Ruka looked down at her son and crouched down, ?Soon sweetie, mommy has to talk to the elders real quick alright.?

He hated this, even though he was so happy a minute ago. Kyo wanted to go home, be back in Kiri, his mother never made these types of faces.  Nor has she ever looked at him so blankly. Almost like she was seeing passed him. She wasn?t looking at him at all. She smiled and kissed his forehead while Rex caught his hand.

?Alright you, let adults do adult things. You have to meet your cousins now.?​
Kyo looked up at Rex before looking at his mother, ?Be a good boy for mother alright.?

He could only nod his head as she waved goodbye.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2014)

*Team Metal Militia
Konoha Detainment Facility
Fuck Natsu IV*

It was nightfall now; the cloak of darkness enraptured the two mercurial figures as they slowly walked to the tomb. Men who lived different lives but they had one thing in common, their mettle made them apart of an elite class of fighter. The baby face of Daisuke Sato was a misnomer, he wasn't just a lady killer he was an actual killer. Letting his noble charms dissuade you from believing this to be true, well let's just say he would kill you five times before you hit the ground. His ally in this endeavor was the man called Jericho and he was a very dangerous man, he was a very bad man, and he is the Best In The World At What He Does, and what Jericho was about to do was obliterate, eviscerate, and repudiate. This was going to be two versus one hundred but they were not lambs to the slaughter, these two men of metal were the butchers, the lambs just didn't know it yet.

"Mr. Jericho how many men work here?"

The previous regality of the Ironborne was gone, there was a frightening detachment to him now, his words were sterile and clinical like a surgeon's scalpel. Daisuke Sato was not a callous man but family was family and he had honestly not been in a good mood when he found out his pre-teen sister had been imprisoned without due process. So when he asked Jericho how many men worked here he was really asking how many would feel his wrath tonight.

"I couldn't get an exact number dice-bub, but a lot of these men are in the back pocket of someone else. I know it ain't Natsu as the paper trail didn't lead me to any of his usual dummy corps, there is someone else footing the bill for these girls living conditions. The Hokage wouldn't lie to me and he told me that this is a blackops facility, but they're obviously a buncha dirty dogs. From what I could gather there should be about 130 battle types based off that info."

Jericho gave him more information than necessary but he wanted Daisuke to know that the people here were complicit in the imprisonment of two little girls.  The type of people who were worth less than the ink there dirty money was printed on. His motivation may have started out as feeling obligated to right the wrongs of his big brother but as a law man and purveyor of justice he could not let this kind of thing go on in his town, it was time for The Detective to be the The Sheriff...

"Thank you Mr. Jericho I can walk into this with clear eyes and a full heart."

"Glad I could help. So whaddya say heir to the Ironborn, let's...

*BREAK THE WALL DOWN*












Crunched up earth and a typhoon esque dust storm was all that was left, as the mental green light went off in the heads of Team Metal Militia. They ran at a brisk pace, well their idea of brisk anyway, tearing through the earth like tissue with the torridity of their velocity: Jericho quickened his step moving in front of Daisuke; the Bad Man brought his arms up in an "x", with the howl of a feral berserker he ripped the "x" apart, three metal claws bursting forth from his knuckles with a...

*SNIKT*

The metal rended and shaved his flesh but the hard man did not let out a signature of pain escape his lips, but this was simply the first level of his rotten curse. The claws began to bend back almost collapsing on themselves as they began to liquefy and dissolve into a Jericho. In a matter of moments the metallic alloy that had shot forth from his body had now become his body, propagating over his entire form. Jericho's skin was encased in a synthetic metal compound; there were very minute linear ridges as his eyes glassed over becoming completely white somewhat reminiscent of a Hyuuga. The only trace of the goofy detective was his two toned mullet which flapped majestically in the air like the spoiler of an Italian sports car as he continued to close in on the prison. Despite the added weight of the metal alloy, which had now become his flesh his speed had not decreased, still he remained ahead of Daisuke. The Metal Man dug his feet into the ground using them to break as he spun and punched the air?.

SHOGEKI NO FAAUSUTO BURETTO 
(Shocking First Bullet)

Using his iron knuckle as a turbine he was able to cause a tourbillion to erupt from his plated fist, absolutely rocking the facility. The entirety of the prison?s surface level rumbled and quaked, however it was the top floor took the brunt of the gale force ordinance, the blowback having drilled the top floor something unmerciful. The attack was so powerful it had begun to make the building depress inward on itself, collapsing the final level into the penultimate one. A big shit-eating grin nested itself onto the hatchet-shaped countenance of the Detective as he admired his work for its destructive valor and precise incredulities. The top level of the detainment facility was a front, it was meant to look like an office building, but Jericho doubted anyone was hurt much less even on the top levels, the good stuff was all underground anyway. That spoke more to the goal of what they were trying to accomplish, they wanted to draw attention to the top level and thusly Daisuke Sato stepped forward.

The young Ironborne put a single hand up and out in front of himself, his eyes closed as he began to focus. He wasn?t by definition a sensor but there was an overt sensory nature to his power, the young handsome dreamboat could feel the presence of the response team coming toward himself and Jericho. He didn?t even so much as open his eyes as fifteen men wearing the standard storm trooper ANBU garb, they were the first responders to Jericho?s stunt. Each one of them brandished a weapon, a metallic spattering of staffs, nodachis, and katanas. All fifteen ANBU moved forward, stumbling suddenly as if pushed by a strong wind, as they each tried to regain their footing they each noticed something odd. Their weapons were encrusted in some kind of invisible wall, suspended in the air by itself, but what was really happening was much more insidious. Daisuke had taken all the metal in the surrounding area under his dominion, he was a true royal and thus the metal would pay heed only to him. At this point the ANBU all sort of collectively jumped back, their terror so collectively great these men and women might as well have been a hive mind.

*EKIKA*
(Liquefy)

Daisuke turned his palm inward facing himself and coiled his fingers into a balled fist with minimal effort. This articulation of his hand had an effect on the weapons under his control; in a matter of moments the steel began to coalesce into an amorphous silver Rorschach blob. There was no hand seals helping to mold the chakra this was just a taste of Daisuke?s power as he didn?t even need to touch the steel to impress upon it a heat that was so torrid if quantified it would have numbered over 1370 degrees Celsius.  

*KAIKAKU*
(Reform)

Snapping his fingers, Daisuke was able to mentally reshape the raw material he had staked claim to. The nobleman wasn?t exactly the most creative, but he did have a flair for irony as he had chosen to make a cavalcade of the Shinobi world?s most unremarkably ineffective weapon, the shuriken. The throwing stars were like a swarm of metallic bees, countless and with their bladed stingers glistening in the moonlight waiting for Daisuke?s command. He brought his hand down swiftly, causing the air to rush downward and make a swoosh noise, but this single solitary noise was better than what came. Tortured cries rang out from behind a curtain of pain as the flesh was torn and flayed from the ANBU response team, bit by bit the stannic onslaught crushed their bones and meandered their flesh slice them into a gargled bloody mess. There was no beauty or eloquence simply butchery. There was a dull light in the Ironborne?s eye as he now opened them, the air of nonchalance still blanketing him as the bloodcurdling screams of those at death?s door filled his ears. 

Daisuke nor Jericho heard the big dull sound of a large spotlight being turned on and trained on them, neither one heard the sound of a blaring alarm, all they could see was the red alarm light and the outpouring of even more prison personnel.

?I guess it?s my turn again.?

Jericho brought his bulky metallurgic arm above his head and began to spin his forearm in a similar way to a bull wrangler with a lasso. The air above his hand began to swirl as his movement intensified as a small miniature cyclone began to form around the metaled up arm.

*ATORASU PURUDAUN*
(Atlas Pull Down)

A vortex burst forth from Jericho?s position, the blowback from the wind knocked some of the incoming ANBU on their rears, and some had it worst actually being blown away by the wind. Jericho had created an air current then pulled down that very same air using it to create distance and cover for his allies. Because as much fun as Team Metal Militia was having, they were simply a diversion for something else?​​​


----------



## Kei (Oct 6, 2014)

_

Wet & Wild
Liquid Time Event
Interaction: Edie
Kyo Minami
_​

Thinking she wasn’t going to be late to her own lessons, was like hoping that the sun wasn’t going to rise anymore.  He knew that the crowd was going to be ridiculous closer to the afternoon, and that was why he asked her to meet him at 9. Kyo looked at the big clock that overlooked the clock, and his face skewered in pain and disbelief, it was almost 11.

 He nearly waited 2 hours. Kyo ran his hands through his hair as he thought about it, maybe she didn’t remember to meet him underneath the big clock. Kyo growled underneath his breath, he told her three times to meet him underneath the giant clock. She wouldn’t forget. He told he reminded her three times.

The day of the invite, the day before, and then last night, Kyo reminded the blonde on three different occasions. She wouldn’t forget something so simple, and plus even if she did, wouldn’t it be the logical thing, to wait for someone near the biggest point? 

“Oh right….” 

Kyo mumbled to himself as he pushed himself off the wall, “This is Edie….”

It wasn’t her duty to meet him, but it was his duty to find her. Kyo groaned under his voice as he began to search the park. Next time he was just going to meet her at her place, but then she’ll probably get there before him and then blame it on him. 

There was no hope in anything he could think of, she was just that type of person. 

After wondering around the park for a bit, he finally found her, all crossed arm and looking as if was being stood up.  Of course, she would be in a totally and complete opposite side of the park from where he told her to meet. Kyo walked up behind her, and reached out before pulling a strand of her hair. 

“Yo…” Is what he simply said, there was no reason to get angry at her, because in the end Edie was Edie, and she didn’t change for anyone unless it benefited her somehow. And also, Kyo eyes looked away from her. Her chest in that jacket was almost too much for him, It didn’t even seem to fit her correctly, as if it was purposely small so it could round out every inch of her body.

“I never pegged you for the type to hide herself away.” Kyo said motioning over to her jacket, despite his comment, he was kind of glad.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 6, 2014)

*LIN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL
PART 4

____________________________________​
_Hana instinctively swung her head back, her eyes following the tip of Lin's weapon as it whispered past her throat. And then she took another step back, as the other half of the naginata lunged for her torso. She leapt, the skirt fluttered in the air and, veiled in its tracks, the first end of the naginata flashed in a short, sparing cut across Hana's cheek. Hana jumped away; the cut wasn't deep but it had made her lose her steadiness a little bit. She wasn't used to taking hits. She attacked instinctively, brandishing the ninjato she carried by her side, spinning their blades to try and knock Lin's weapon aside. 

It was a mistake, however. Lin was more skilled with kenjutsu and her weapon was larger, stronger. She deflected the short sword and slashed, aiming for her face again. Once again, Hana barely parried and pirouetted away in an uncharacteristic display of acrobatics, dodging her far reaching snake-like blades and jumping aside again. It was far too hard to try and engage her in taijutsu when she had that pesky weapon.

"You're not getting away!" Came the roar.

She jumped up again, threw the rims of her tattered skirt into Hana's eyes and slashed again flatly from short range, all the while spinning in the air. Reflexively, Hana spun with her, avoiding the blow, then took the opportunity to charge her nails with raiton and dragged them across Lin's arm, drawing a small gash. She felt a twinge of pain, but ignored it and spun her blade again. 

Hana charged her two hands with raiton and moved to the side, deflected the blade flying towards her temple by slapping away at the flat of the blades, made a swift feint and attacked, a spiral of lightning shooting from the tips of her fingers.

"*Raiton: Kangekiha!*"

Lin cursed under her breath, stopped dead in her tracks as she made over to strike again and formed a snake seal. It was a beat too late. A bright flash burned through the immediate forest as the attack struck, but Lin made no sound as she fell to her side. Blood poured through her fingers in a bright stream over her white collar.

"It's not too late to give up, you know. I'm willing to share a victory," said Hana, taking a few steps forward towards her.

"You might want to take a look at your own situation before offering pity to others," Lin grimaced back.  

A bead of sweat dripped down the back of Hana's neck, the air suddenly warm with a suffocating haze. Her eyes widened again, the girl recognizing the jutsu, and she went to leap backwards, but Lin's clone exploded a moment before she could make it completely out of its blast radius. The shockwave of the chakra obliterated the ground around where the doppelganger once stood and, as it reached Hana, tossed her aside into a tree like a ragdoll.

"W-when did she learn Bunshin Daibakuha?" 

Pain shot through her. The explosion probably broke a couple of her ribs or, at the very least, cracked some of them. She knew that worse pain would come if she lingered on the spot, though. And so, with her hearing thrown off by an incessant ringing in her ear, Hana threw herself to the side as a surge of lightning burst through the area. The area lit up for a split second, although the tree that the jutsu had grazed smouldered itself into ash. A trickle of sweat ran down her cheek. Maybe this was going to be harder than she thought it would be. 
_


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2014)

*Escort Him! A Wind Blows Through the Land of Flames!** 
Prologue: Arrival*​
_I arrived at Konohagakure's borders around mid-morning; perhaps nearing ten o' clock. Being that I was from the opposing nation, I was met by two Jounin who were tasked with the positively enthralling job of showing me to the apartment complex that I would be calling "home" for the next several months. Although they did not mind my presence in particular, they were not too fond of the idea of Genin being allowed in from villages who had allied themselves with the Black nation. _


"...All I'm saying is that this is a *huge* flaw in security protocol. This 'exchange' program, or whatever-the-hell it is, will probably be abused by one of the Black nation allies at some point, if it hasn't been already"; "I know, I have my misgivings about it as well, but Sunagakure and Konohagakure still have some good blood between them - relatively speaking, of course - so this program is basically a show of good faith. Why else do you think they only ever send Genin?"; "Wha...What, you don't think these Genin could be spies? Don't forget they're coming in from the other Black nation villages too."; "It is spying. They send Genin over to learn from our schools and institutions, and in time those Genin return to their original villages. It's 'legal' spying, and there's really nothing either of us can do about it. Of course, we and our allies do that as well..."; "Heh. What was that you just said about 'good faith'?"; "I was mainly referring to the fact that they allow Genin from the rivaling nation to cross the border."; "Whatever. I still don't like it."; "Yeah...Me neither.". 

_The Jounin who apparently seemed more tolerant of the existence of such a program glanced back at me, giving a small smile:_ "So...I read that you were raised in a temple belonging to a cult?" _he asked, clearly trying to make small talk to pass the time._ "Hmm? Oh! Yes. From what I do remember about that place...it was boring for the most part. I was never allowed outside my room, nor were there any - how should I put this - 'legitimate' texts or literature to read. Everything that they did teach me, or allowed me to read, ultimately pertained to their 'god'. How ridiculous... " _I sighed quietly; the memory of their attempts at conditioning me for their agenda was a constant reminder of how stupid a religion can make some people._ "Hah! So...what, you're 'the chosen one' or something?" _the other one joked, chuckling loudly._ " Fortunately enough, yes. In that cult, if you were not deemed to be 'the one', you were either converted into a full-fledged follower, or left to rot in a pit." _I replied, looking up at the sky. It was...refreshingly blue._ "Looking back on it, the conditions that decided your fate were...completely arbitrary, and on an individual basis. ...And the square tiles of the floor of my room made a perfect circle.". 

_We continued on in an odd silence for approximately an hour._  "Alright kid. This is where you'll be staying for the next five months. Your room is on the fourth floor, ten doors to the left of the stairs." _he explained, motioning upwards. I nod, proceeding to hand him a small scroll. _ "I realize this may be...a little suspicious, but if you would be so kind as to relay this to the proper department." "Wh-Well...What is it?" _he asks, hesitantly taking the scroll_ "It is a mission. D-rank. From myself." _I reply, looking him right in the eyes_. "What. Really? Geez kid. Fine, but if this turns out to be some elaborate trap, I will personally come for your head." _he begrudgingly accepts, leaping up onto the rooftop and making his way towards, what I assume, would be that department's building._ "...And I would expect nothing less." _I yawn, looking up towards the fourth floor._ "Tenth door to the left.". _I stretch out for a few moments, then make my way up the stairs..._ 

...

"There are no square tiles in this room...it feels strange."​


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2014)

_
Edie Nakano_
*PART 2*
_______________________​Kyo eventually arrived an hour late, much to Edie's amusement. Why was she amused? Because she knew if she was the one that was late, he would be moaning and moaning about how poor her timekeeping skills are and that she should be better given she has dozens of staff running around her. 

_(Hmph!)_ She thought, uncrossing her arms as the red-headed boy approached her. _(Who's the late one now?)_
 
"Yo... I never pegged you for the type to hide yourself away," He commented, motioning towards her grey hoodie hiding what lie underneath. 

With a giggle and a flick of her hair, she gave a typical response. 

"Why of course. I can't have the peasants  seeing what I'm wearing. It's a Chō Chō special, custom made to fit my  proportions and style."There was no lies detected given Edie's special proportions. "Besides, you said to dress nice so I dressed nice!"

Kyo raised an eyebrow at first before smirking along. This girl really was... _troublesome_. "What are you wearing? A thong?" Was asked with a sarcastic, slightly snarky tone.

"Actually I'm wearing a swimsuit as you'd expect any lady to wear!" Edie clutched at her jacket, covering herself even more. "A _thong!_ Really? Is that what you take me for? I'm a lady, not a whore. If you want a whore you know where to-"

Just then, something cut her off. She thought about her resolve to attempt a friendship with him and that came with a few sacrifices, one of them being no throwing potshots at Kei in front of him. The blonde bit her lip, eyes motioning left and right before finally meeting with his. 

Tilting his head slightly, he was curious as to why she didn't finish. If she's gonna load her gun, she may as well fire it. 

"Hmm? Know where to what?"

"Know where to... Know where to find one in the form of Kirisaki! Yeah, that Man Stealer would wear something like this."

"_Kirisaki?_" Kyo blinked. "Who's that?"

"N-Nevermind! So are you going to give me these lessons or what? I still don't see the point. Shinobi can walk on water so like why do I need to know how to swim? Seems like a pointless effort."

With a sigh, he turned towards the entrance and began to head inside with Edie following behind him, still questioning the whole point of this. Shoving a hand in his pocket, he flicked the rebellious locks away from his eyes and looked straight on.

"Because princess, knowing how to swim is a basic human survival skill. Without it, you're screwed."

"But we're_ shinobi_, Kyo. Why do I need to swim when I can just walk on it?"

Kyo looked at her, wondering if she was really serious with this. Narrowing his eyes, his lips almost broke into a smirk.

"You ask too many questions."
​


----------



## Laix (Oct 6, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
REMNANT
*PART 6*
_____________________________​The sun was beginning to set over Sunagakure. Skies of hazel went away and out came the dark sky illuminated by the pale moonlight. Through the cracks of the temple came bleeding in the moon, letting its pasty milk light cast a layer of sparkles over the water infected with gold. 

Everything was quiet with the exception of two youngsters laughing their youth away in the water, splashing each other with water and wading through the water. Raiken and Kirisaki; two people who had only met a couple days ago yet were already best friends. They were two people who experienced loneliness to the highest degree. They'd gone through pain, suffering, torture - anything, you name it. They were both used by people, deserted by people, forgotten by people.

So can you forgive them for falling so deeply into a friendship like this? Can't you understand that even if they don't admit it, they are both so desperate for a solid relationship that they'll latch on to anything.

And as she twirled through the water, hands clasped with his, she smiled. There was nothing wrong with this, nothing wrong with a friendship moving faster than usual. He felt exactly the same way although was less likely to admit it. Perhaps that could change though, as Raiken felt in just these past fourty-eight hours he had already tried a lot of new things with her. He'd tried being open, he'd tried accepting his emotions and he'd even tried discussing his troubled past.

It was strange. With her, he felt like he could tell her anything. There would be no judgements or snide comments, no pity or sympathy. There was only understanding and empathy.

"Come on!" She giggled, pushing herself away from him. "You've hit me twice already! I haven't even got you once."

"Guess you gotta hit the gym more. Maybe you'll end up with guns like these, eh?" Raiken flexed his arm with a silly look on his face as she roared with laughter. They were so natural in each other's company. Nothing felt forced, it was all genuine.

Looking to get one over him, Kirisaki used all her might to thrust another wave towards him. Being much bigger than her he easily blocked it, the wave hitting him like a glass of water thrown against a wall. 

"Is that the best you've got? Seriously, I thought you was better than that!"

She raised her finger to her face and pulled on her cheek, poking her tongue out playfully with a wink. That was when he noticed the flicker of electric blue around her finger which translated to a light spark of lightning against his skin. Like a mischievous little minx, she'd booby trapped the water. It was only playful however, barely giving Raiken slight discomfort. He was having too much fun, laughing too much to even care.

"So that's how you wanna play? Fine, I'm gonna get you for that."

"Hey, wait!"

Sniggering away, she tried to swim away but was quickly caught by Raiken. He grabbed her by the wrist and pulled him towards her almost instinctively. His aim was just to catch her but he ended up pulling her into an embrace. She was pushed up against him, her head just beneath his chin. At first shades of pink crossed their cheeks, both blushing furiously at the accidental situation.

But neither of them pulled away.

His arms just above her waist, he made sure not to go any lower. "It's nice here, isn't it?" Was commented, eyes glancing between the moonlight shining through the cracks and her blue pupils which looked so _beautiful_ under its influence. He was mesmerized, perplexed even that she tried to hide them.

Kirisaki's smile was warm and heartfelt. "Yeah... Yeah, it is." Even if the atmosphere was slightly awkward she didn't want to let go. There was something about being held in his grip that felt comforting and reassuring.

A period of silence followed where the two only looked at each other. He could feel her breath scraping the skin on his neck and the heat pulsating from her cheeks. Raiken broke away slightly - but not_ too_ far - just enough to get a clearer look at the face she seemed so ashamed of.

Those blue eyes she disguised with contacts, the blonde hair she dyed to erase the past. _Why?_ Why did she change these things? He couldn't believe he was thinking this already but she was so gorgeous yet didn't even realize it.

Her pink lips parted slightly as the rate of her breathing increased in line with her heart. She could feel the atmosphere getting warmer and warmer, like something was going to happen and she wasn't ready. Her heart was beating so fast she felt it was going to rip from her chest. His grip around her was getting tighter; he was pulling her in and then-

Raiken pressed his lips against hers, a move so thought-less and sporadic. It was a slow kiss that remained for barely a few seconds but felt like eternity. He was never one to actively seek romance, thinking the idea of potentially endangering someone by having close relations with them unbearable.

There was something different about this girl though. Not only had these feelings and emotions developed so soon but he didn't _mind_ that risk. This was---

No. 

It felt wrong. It was way too soon. He pulled away, pushing her back almost forcefully as he hung his head in shame. Raiken kept his eyes focused strictly on the water littered with specks of gold as his cheeks flushed a sore red. He ran his hand over his hair and let out a short sigh, feeling disappointed in himself.

"I'm sorry," He muttered. "That was... That was inappropriate of me. I went too far."​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 6, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Shock

Speechless. That's what I was, completely speechless. As soon as our lips parted I felt the need to bring my fingertips to my lips, as if to see if he really had kissed me there. This had been a different sensation from either opportunity with Edie, or with Satoshi. With Edie, they were both manipulative mistakes. Then with the latter I had done so because I knew that was one of the only ways to break up our tension, to get him to clear his mind when looking at me. I was the one manipulating in that situation. But this...this had been my first real, romantic kiss. 

Before I could completely process what had happened I was pushed away forcefully. Raiken looked ashamed, almost as if he refused to even look at me now. It now just hit me that he kissed me and not the other way around. Maybe it was the situation, maybe it was a normal reaction, but he put himself onto me and not the other way around. It felt instinctual for me to reach out to him to comfort him, but I decided after what just happened, maybe that wouldn't be the best. After declaring that it was inappropriate of him I opened my mouth to rebuttal.

"-....."

It felt like I lost my voice, I was still in shock that he had kissed me at all that I couldn't even mutter a sound. What was wrong with me? I had never felt like this before. My throat felt tighter than usual, my head in a spiral, and the fact that HE kissed me was still just thought not yet fully realized. Taking a deep breath I tried to calm myself down before admitting:

"Raiken...Don't worry, you don't have to apologize...It might be a bit quick for my liking but I don't sincerely mind...Just don't...beat yourself over it."

Running his hand through his golden locks once more he looked up slowly from his watery gaze and then to my face. He seemed to relax for a bit before his eyes refocused on my lips, and then defiantly he turned his head so he could avoid his gaze. Once again I wanted to reach out but I was sure that he would just hit my arm away. He probably wasn't quite ready to have me within reach yet. Calmly he spoke:

"No...We just met less than forty-eight hours ago, this isn't right. I made an impulsive move without consent...Besides, you're..."

I was what? Besides, it sounded like he was just trying to convince himself more so than convince me. I'm sure somewhere within himself he knew that what he did wasn't bad, he just had to accept the fact that he kissed me. After all that happened today I wouldn't, no, I couldn't allow him to slink back into his shell. We opened up to each other and exposed some of our more vulnerable points. If he goes back, he'll just see me as an objective, and I don't want to be seen as an item.

"I'm what? The Unmarked? So what! You know what we both are? Human beings! It's natural for something like this to happen, you can't hide from it! Sure it may be too soon, brash even, but that doesn't mean you should close down, pretend like it didn't happen. It doesn't have to be a common practice, we don't have to kiss ever again if you don't want to! But don't apologize for it, that's the worst thing you can do. The only thing we can do in this situation is accept what has happened and move forward...That is what _we_ have to do."

I said, stepping closer to him. He didn't back away so I assumed it was okay to get even closer. I brought my hands to his, lacing my fingers through his. He didn't make an effort to help, but at the same time he didn't pull away. Once our fingers were intertwined I looked up to his face, where he still stared off to the side not maintaining eye contact. Maybe it was a pride thing, but he wasn't responding.

"Hey, we don't have to continue if you don't want to, but if we do then you'll have to set the pace. I'm sure you have more experience with this sort of thing than I do, so..."
"We'll see..."

Is all he answered. Finally though, he turned his head back to face mine. I could feel his muscles relaxing as he started to get back to how he was a few minutes ago. We just stood there in silence as the water glistened from the moonlight. His face was the one I remembered, the one that was generous and kind, not the one that was uptight and defiant. Just as I took a step closer to him though his eyes diverted slightly before saying:

"It's getting pretty late I think we should get going."

Maybe he wasn't ready for any advances, but that's okay. I didn't even know if he had feelings for me. He did kiss me, but was that really thought out, or maybe that's why he's having these second thoughts. Whatever the reason I thought it would be best to not push things any further. As the water rippled off of my body I knew that regardless of how this sort of stuff turned out, things would be alright.
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Liquid Time]*

_*Enshin no Omei IV*​_*-Uzumaki Household, 2:30 AM-*

"BLEEGH!!...hah...BLeegh!!!"

The blood splashes everywhere leaving no corner unstained, as it touches anything, it has a corrosive effect or more like a melting one; it is boiling. As the boy tries to stand with the absurdly low strength he has left, a feeling as if his heart had started to be pierced with a sword prevents him from doing so, letting his body to fall heavily on the floor. Instantly smoke starts to come out of his body as his skin starts to get open and craters began to form on it before regenerating and then open again. His fingers move frenetically as he smashes his head against the wall being used by Takao, Urara, Kaito - who arrived five hours before- and Akari to see what was going on. Repeating this process over and over, there are only four hours left until the sync ends. 

The four of them had bags under their eyes caused more likely due to the stress that the screams and image of the boy suffering brought instead of the lack of sleep. "Akari, I wanted to ask you this since the fifteenth hour. Why is he showing *those* symptoms?" Takao asked as he frowned; he knew perfectly that something like that could happen, that Akaya was going to go through indescribable pain, that the guy would have his insides scorching and his chakra net being torn apart due to the excessive work load that his energy would go through an yet, what worried him were those wounds, they were something Takao knew, those sort of wounds."What do you mean? Isnt this normal? I mean he is the first one to last so long."was the answer of the woman but that wasn?t what Takao was asking.

"That?s not it. I?m asking if you did something else to his other seal."he finally blurted out and although almost anyone couldn?t notice it, Akari did; she noticed the worry in his words"Well, i kind of connected it with the one that keeps the bijuu inside."is what she said, what brough surprise to the Inuzuka whose dog was sleeping next to him."Oi, you shouldn?t have done that"is what came from the black-haired ANBU as he started to get worried. Kaito himself had never seen it but the Uchiha next to him had, those symptoms weren?t good, if Akari messed with the seal without knowing what was going things would get fairly complicated."What do you mean?"this time Urara was the one to throw the question. She seemed quite concerned and apparently wa sthe one who needed to rest the most since she almost had a panic attack due to the scene before her."Those symptoms, those burn-like wounds...those are the ones he showed when he was born, if those are appearing now, it means that the seal is not working properly and his two blood lines are colliding in his chakara net...That was te reaosn the biju was sealed in him."

"Wait a sec-"

*BAM!*

She got interrupted by the sound of the boy?s body crashing against the wall again."It will be easier if I show you a rough diagram"is what he said and taking pout his kunai he immediately started to draw. It took him just a few second although since it was something in a hurry it wasn?t clear yet for the other three."Wait takao, what do those stars even mean?"




"*sigh* Basically, both types of chakra he inherited from my cousin and Tengu-san, enter in conflict, causing negative reactions inside his body. And _that_ is the result." he said pointing at his protege as the guy was just twisting his body from one side to another on the floor of the room."But with the chakra of the tailed beast, it acts as a wall, preventing both bloodlines from mixing and from getting stronger. That is basically the reason why he can?t use the same a abilities as his parents but also, the reason why he is still alive."he ended the explanation. The people present stayed in silence for a moment, it wa snothing deep nor difficult to understand but...

"IMBECILE!!! Why didn?t you say it earlier?! I could have set up thing differently. Now he is getting extra pain just for free!!"she finally snapped, why was it that that stupid Uchiha never told her the important things before hand?"Urara hurry! We?re going to stop it!!" nodding, the big breasted red-head immediately tried to hurry to help her sister but was stopped by a hand in her wrist, the same for Akari who was already complaining."Wait a second there, you want to stop the process and then fix it to re-start it? "is what the twenty-three-year-old Inuzuka asked with a raised eyebrow, were they becoming stupid due to the panic?"If you do that, the last twenty hours would have been in vain. Just sit back and watch, we have just confirmed that it takes a lor before his condition may kill him. Akaya wouldn?t like you two to get hurt just because of him plus, that kid won?t let such a thing get to him so easily."

With that said, they did as the Uchiha told them and watched how everything went. The last four hours went by slowly, it was as if each minut was longer and longer, the screams of pain wouldn?t cease and their heads hurt. Only trying to imagine how the jinchuuriki felt in those moments forced Urara to get rid of a few tears that were struggling to come out. Akari and Kaito were tired to the point that the Inuzuka acknowledged that he would have been easier to go and do an S-rank mission than waiting to see if his disciple - and younger brother figure- lived or died under those circumstances. Takao was pretty much the same as the owner of the big brown animal taking a nap on the floor but he wouldn?t show it. It was then that the time was finally over, twenty four hours and the Stigma was supposed to be in perfect sync with the boy.

Approaching the unidirectional mirror wall, they finally noticed the boy on his knees and with his hands touching the floor. The wound healed and stopped from opening again. A red glow was being emitted by his body, suddenly the red light intensified until it became fire involving Akaya completely in some sort of dome of flames which a moment later started to increase in size. Outside due to the fire, it wa simpossible to see what wa sgoing on with the teen until...

*KA-BOOM!!*

A explosion took place and the door keeping the place closed was blown away by the power making the four witnesses to step back. Smoke filled the piece during a few minutes. When it dissipated, they were  able to see it. Akaya was standing in the middle of it all, his body was burned and sweaty, his hair was covering his eyes and there was a smirk in his face. On his right forearm  showing that the technique was a success. Suddenly the glow stopped and he fell. It was then that they snapped from their trance and hurried to help him.

"He truly worked hard."

*-Next Day- *

_Shit, where am I? everything hurts again. What is it with this blue ceiling? And what happened with the stigma? I try to raise my arm but there?s still some pain. Oh there it is, does this mean it was a success? i will be able to improve the use of my flames? With a lot of difficulty I manage to sit but I also have a headache, I don?t remember the last time I ended up so beaten up...okay, I do remember but i mean getting in this state without having a fight."You finally woke up huh?"as I heard that voice i turn my head to see who spoke. It?s the runt.

"To think that you would get unconscious, well I have no idea what happened though so I can?t say much. but still, you look very lame like that, all bandaged." this shit sure has balls to tell me that. Still why is it that every time i want to get something I end up like some pathetic weakling? I was pretty much unconscious through most of the process."You should be glad, perverted bastard. You are in my room and Urara-neechan has been taking care of you, she hasn?t closed her eyes for even a moment. She only left to the restroom right now."okay, I think I didn?t need to know why she wasn?t here but...it is nice to hear that someone was worried about me."Takao-san and Kaito-san also were here but they left about ten minutes ago." I see so they were here too I suppose they were finbe with just knowing I didn?t die"They said they would be back soon." huh? what for?

"Ara ara. You are finally up."

Listening to that voice I immediately turn around to...what in the fucking...Shit I can feel how my whole body starts to burn again although this time is not painful, I can sense all my muscles getting tense and I mean *ALL* my muscles. Fuck, why out of all the things, a nurse outfit? I am starting to think that she is doing it on purpose. Knowing that I am probably red as a tomato, I turn around so she doesn?t look at me. It is then that I feel something warm on my back and around my body, and then I tense up again but for a different reason, I am not used to human contact at all.

"That?s good, you had all of us worried."is what she said as she hugged me from behind."Waaah! Neechan, don?t do that!! What will we do if he gets a boner!?"stupid bastard!! can?t you just shut up!? "Well, I would be more worried if the brat didn?t get one. Or what, will you tell me that you aren?t excited for having such a hot nurse taking care of you?"seriously, is this a scheme to make me burst it out? All of them are enemies, no doubt about that! Now the ogre woman comes in with Takao-san and Kaito-senpai."No no little cub, doing it in the girl?s house while her family is at home is rude. Very exciting though."you too?! 

After that *not* so comfortable moment, my teachers and I left the place. While walking Takao-san  surprises me by placing his hand on my forehead what is very strange."Did you get sick?" is his question but i don?t feel sick, although i still think my temperature is quite high."Hahahah of course he is sick!! after seeing Urara in that outfit who wouldn?t get the *lust virus*?"wait what?! 

"Don?t worry, I know the medicine perfectly. Let?s go to...KONOHA?S RED LIGHT DISTRICT!!"
_


----------



## Chronos (Oct 6, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
_Eien Machi_
_Ends Meets Beginnings _​
Night showered the land of a village long forgotten. In the glistening dusk had a enigma whom dressed with blackened clothing consisting of a tench coat, gloves, boots, with a signature that resembled him as a threat among the area, the mask of which had an eerie smile crossing its surface. The lighting that raced from its top to the middle of the right eye, of where the crimson Sharingan peering menacingly at men and woman whom sullied the road of former Eien Machi. Poachers of which held no respect to the dead, with prior planing and wary pacing, the enigma of which protected the village had managed to down the waves of shinobi whom came across here. Rosuto wasn't very strong, to be honest, if anything it was his wit which carried him across his battles, and even with such he didn't entirely believe in his wit. It would be more precise to say that he was more careful than what he was witty. 

Turning his gaze, after bathing in moonlight, the men of which he had taken care of struggled to get up their feet. Met with his prominence of a style without style technique, aided with the prowess of his metallic limb, the battles had not only become bearable, but also simplistic. With the very pouches of the men he'd battled, he'd placed wires, smog bombs, flash bang, knock-out gas and the likes. Soon the village had become his haven, the numbers of shinobi and poachers alike had decreased almost prominently. This allowed ease to sooth into his soul. A a load of pouches gripped in his waist. Indeed, this wasn't simply, he'd normally kill these people, but the image he wanted was one of warning, not of fear. 

A man stood at the apex of the village, and although originally the number grew from countless of times a night, to now around three to four, at first these people were begging to form as a unity and strike in large numbers in due hopes of ending set masked enigma's life. But in truth, it just made it easier to crowd them, as his style would normally leave them powerless, heaving as their muscles couldn't produce enough strength to stand, let along fight. The vigorous ones, some managed to reach their knees, but beyond set point it was no longer necessary. Upon next morning, their left with fear as their only guide, much of which were daring enough to make a third, if not even a fourth appearance, but with so it always ended with the same results. 

Pacing, the left the groaning men to their demise, battered and broken, sullied and ashamed soon they would fallow the path of the rest. No traps had been triggered, no voiced heard. His arm had not registered any sound, hadn't been able to assimilate anything. Strange even, as this wasn't but a indication that things were going far too smoothly to be considered normal. He began to ponder, wonder what had occurred so suddenly. Not enough time had processed to have been this desolate. The hour stroke to perfect to had people simple end their raging. What happened? Racing towards the distance, soon the faint smell of burnt nicotine had reached his senses. The location had named itself around several centimeters siding to the right. 

You know, something about how he rigged Eien Machi.    

Eien Machi had around three entries, formally there's only one, but for transport there's three. One was a mining cave of which Rosuto personally disposed of. This was not only and obstacle, but it lead to the grand majority of the poachers to filter directly into the village. He caved it in with explosive, restricting that path unless needed sometime in the future. The second would be through western peek which herald the road to Konohagakure and Sunagakure. This placed had been dug and rising slight by effort of laborious work to hide extended wires which would vibrate in a certain degree if certain weight had been placed. Such wired reached his cove, resonating a sound that would soon be registered by his arm, notifying him of his location. Now the last would be, and obviously, the main entrance, which is a climb. Anyone within the village would need to rise their vision to witness it, as the long trek down would most likely make it so anyone would know whom enters. So usually it would only take him to activate his eye close enough to notice their chakra and peg them down. 

So most likely, it was nearly impossible to enter the village without at least he not knowing. As now this smell of which had now been present during the time he was close enough to even smell had made its presence just now. Rosuto had a feeling that his luck had run out. Rushing towards the location, a man of reddened hair, eyes of which were so glistening that the moon had been its only rival. Exposed chest, gloves and cigarette pressed on his lips. With a even larger sum of people down before him. An exuding power became eminent before he even registered that he turned. Each step felt threatening, as his hand held the sign of the ANBU black ops, he knew that this was no ordinary poacher like the rest. 

Hid withing shadows, the boy pulled his blade and gripped at the man whom seemed to be around 600 meters away from him. If careful, he'd probably managed to beat this man. But something about it seemed off, after turning, his eyes stayed placed at him. Staring directly to his eyes, peering menacingly, glaring with to luminescent ocular spheres of his. Rosuto froze, he couldn't have seen him... right? The night had his back, no light became of this area, he blended with shadows. He was the true epitome of darkness. If anything he'd had t have bionic vision to simply stare. But he did, and his eyes locked on his. 

Pulling the cigarette of his lip, he soon placed it within a bud that he had pulled from his pocket, still not slicing the contact of their eyes. Forming a degree of seal, Rosuto soon wondered if the man was about to make cinder of the men behind him, clenching his teeth, but evidently wrong, the man inhaled as he pronounced with thunderous vigor. 

"Katon: Karyū Endan." 

A stream of bursting flame rushed to his position smearing everything in its wake without much wary. Rosuto's eyes winced at the vision, soon hiding his blade unable to reach quick enough for a dodge he smothered his chakra withing his limb and caused its gears to whined at impeccable velocity. The resounding power accumulated through the artificial channels of tenketsu rose with fury and with a trust a kinetic pulse of energy warded the incoming dragon's flame. The dance of flaring lights rose across and above with magnificent flair. The dance of destruction, heat unparalleled. The flames managed to make their way to his clothing, almost as if slicing them under their veracity, Rosuto held his ground, although with trembling soon the flames were halted, but the city block was reduced to ashes and cinders. 

"I've found you. Every bit as powerful as expected. Most would not live a jutsu like that." 

The man brought his cigarette back to his mouth, without as much as an expression he stood there nonchalant. Rosuto's heart raced, he just witnessed what most would call a miracle. This wasn't ordinary, in fact these was merely suicide. 

"Who are you? And what is it that you want with me?" 

With not so much as a scuff, the man pulled the cig of his mouth, with slow exhales he worded. 

"My name is Majima, Kurou. A member of the ANBU's Assault Unit. I've been assign the directive of bringing you, Rosuto 'Ivery' Tamashi, also known as ADE to custody. If you refuse, I'm force to bring you down here and now."

"Assault Unit? To be a unit you need more than one, where's your men." 

The man with the name of Majima, Kurou simply stood there imposingly, without much to say he just took another inhale before reaching the bud. Tossing aside the residue of his smoke and stomping on it, with sturdy shake of his boot he witnessed the cinder of set rose and soon burnt away upon meeting the void. Rising his gaze once more he began.

"Current the Assault Unit was disband and made into a one man team. This is due to the simplicity that the once disband team was... obstructing the commander and crippling his destructive advances."

"You're saying that..."

"I'm my own team."

A kick and his fist had met Rosuto's mien closing the gap with a period of merely seconds, throwing his body across the field. Dragging himself across the floor with several powerful smashes, before revering his posture and lifting himself with a single hand push of his hand, a leap and a turn, his feet pressed on the earth, pain coursed. without wary as the man stood there imposingly, threatening, and more tremendous than those... tranquil.



"Come, child. I'll demonstrate the foolishness of your actions."​


----------



## Bringer (Oct 6, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

There Shurui stood, with Batora next to her, facing the Sunagakure village entrance. When Shurui had returned to the hotel in Konoha that both her and Batora had been staying in, she demanded to the butler that he return her home to Sunagakure immediately. Seeing how this was the first time in her entire life she ever demanded anything from Batora, the man complied. The young Yamanaka turned to face her dear friend, and before she could even say anything, he spoke. "I know." Shurui was caught off guard. "I know you're sorry for yelling Shurui, no need to apologize to the likes of me." His lips formed a smile. "I've been a servant to many people throughout my years, and you by far have been the most reverent." Suddenly there was a small silence. "We should've returned to Sunagakure earlier."

The last comment left the kunoichi bewildered, but Batora being the sensible man he was, jumped right on it. "The day you returned from the forest of death, I could tell you weren't quite the same. When it was broadcasted, there was footage of you running off, and footage of you encountering two others."  She think she knew where he was going with this, and immediately her blue eyes looked down at the ground. "After that you weren't shown anymore, and I don't know why. Either your preformance in the forest of death was deemed too boring to be shown, or something happened to you that couldn't be viewed to the audience." A smirk crept on his face. 

A bead of sweat dripped down Shurui's forehead, as she began to pinch her thigh and bit her lip. She had to think of an excuse, quickly! Suddenly her eyes widened as Batora's mouth widened... But words didn't come out. Instead it was laughter, just laughter. "There I go making conspiracy's again. I must say, being trapped inside that hotel with nothing to do but watch television has really effected me... I just can't wait to return back to Otoroe's manor and resume my cleaning duties." 

Shurui awkwardly nodded as a response, as she released her death grip on her thigh, which felt like it was bleeding from her nails digging into it. "You run along back to the manor Shurui, I've got some business to attend too elsewhere in the village. Try not to be so loud, Otoroe doesn't know we're returning yet. We don't want to give the poor woman a heart attack." 

"Y-Yes." The girl murmured as she immediately began speed walking towards the entrance. She inhaled and exhaled, allowing the refreshing oxygen to enter her system. Whenever Shurui felt stressed or nervous, she'd find herself biting her lip, pinching herself, or even breathing less. No matter how comfortable she felt around Batora, the fact that he suspected something had went on in the forest of death troubled Shurui. What had happened there, was something she desperately wanted to forget. 

The young Yamanaka inhaled and exhaled once more, as she walked through the streets of her surrogate home, Sunagakure.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 6, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure VIII*


He was nothing more than a child. Though of his blood, the curse taint that ran through him of the Minami obviously was the reason for his inability to control his anger, to think his actions through, to see the much bigger picture. There was so much rage embodied on his person, hate mirrored in his eyes with Osamu as the direct recipient of it all. Kyo lunged at him, just like all the dogs of this family, with no hesitation or concern for their own safety. Shiori opted to move toward him to intercept until a he placed an arm in his path. This was his grandson, he wanted to meet him with open arms…even if that grandson wanted to stand over his corpse. 

The hand of the young heir pierced through Osamu’s stomach, who stood unflinching. With all his power Kyo attempted to force his entire arm through him, all the plethora of emotions that were overrunning his senses, he wanted to unleash it all on this man. 

“It’s shocking, even to me, how much you look like my son.” A small tinge of emotion overcame him, evident in his soft speech. He was like a proud grandfather as he continued to look down at Kyo; however, such feelings were fleeting in front of his much grander goal. “I almost wasn’t able to raise a hand against you, Kyo. All my grandchildren are precious to me, but I remembered…” A sudden scream of pain roared from deep within the young man as the Tsuchikage grabbed onto the arm impaling his stomach, crushing part of the bone on impact. 

“Exactly who your mother was.” 

*“KYO.”* A mother’s anguished cry for her child as Ruka rushed to his aid only to meet Shiori in a head on clash. An impressive display of feral skill vs the typically taijutsu arts were exchanged between the two before they both broke apart and slid across from one another, both right back where they started. Ruka’s mouth clenched as she began to give in more to her bloodline only for a harrowing sight to flash before her eyes. 

*BANG*

At close range it was made quite obvious just how profile Osamu’s custom made rifle was. The sound of near deafening as Kyo screamed once again, falling down to both knees clenching a gaping hole just above his ribcage. Blood slid down and pooled just below his position as his grandfather stood above him without even so much as a blink. The veteran shinobi’s gaze fell onto Ruka as he placed the rifle dead in the center of the boy’s forehead. “You move again, and I’ll kill him, right now.” Was the only thing he said to her before turning his attention back on his grandchild. 

“You should learn that your attack can also become your enemy’s greatest advantage. How pathetic you look now.” He had a veiled look of disgust as he looked upon him. “Do you hate me Kyo? What I’ve done here? What I will continue to do? Tell me, does your pride for this ill-gotten land run that deep that, you would throw caution to the wind, and attack me head on like a fool? For these people?” Osamu’s questions, they were all study that would eventually lead him to the completion of one of his longer goals.
​


----------



## Kei (Oct 6, 2014)

_

A Woman's Troubles
Liquid Time Event
Mission
Interaction: Ren, Tenade, Hado
Kei Sili
_​
Kei felt her breath catch in her breath as she looked at Ren. Though as quickly as she felt that spark, she closed her eyes and looked out of the window. People that weren?t from the red light district didn?t understand what happened in there. Though it was only ignorance, complete and utter ignorance, and Kei couldn?t help but let out a slight sigh as she looked out the window. This was going to be a bit tedious wasn?t it? Kei closed her eyes as she felt as though they weren?t talking to her, but more so about her. As if she was just a piece, and not a member. 

?You act as though I plan to fail.? Kei leaned against the door and look at the Ren, ?My confidence isn?t some farce. If I say I?m going to do something and succeed.?

?Please respect that I will.?​
If Kei knew she wasn?t good at something, she would simply say she wasn?t good at it. Although if she believed that she was confident in her abilities, that meant she was ten times better than what someone thought she was. That mean that she had more success in something she applied herself to than failures.  It was something that she learned from her time spending with the Yomi. A woman who knew what she was good at, and if she felt like she was bad at something then she would simply take another route, or depend on someone to help her.

?I really appreciate forward thinking, though I have no plans to get kidnapped.?​
Unless she wanted to?.

?The hired hand or mercenary market has become popular these days. I wouldn?t be surprised. You?d get all the ability, but without any of that political paper work.? Kei leaned back, ?You can do anything with a hired hand with the correct amount of money. Though you can?t guarantee loyalty?? 

?Flash a big enough wad of money and any self-respecting hired hand would turn on their employer.? 

Kei thought something for a minute and covering her fingers with her mouth, she hid her smile.

_?This just became very interesting~?_​


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2014)

_

The Blue Spider Lilly
Main Event
Interaction: Ikuto
Kei Sili_


?Oh my, I?m a piece? Of course I am, I am a masterpiece compared to you~?​
She purred as she lay on the ground. This was getting fun, only because he was completely and utterly clumsy with her. His words were sharp, but it was only because he had gotten flustered. There was a difference between him, and the other one. There was no doubt in her mind that the Uchiha was having fun too, because it was simple. He didn?t leave her yet, if he was fed up, or even slightly annoyed he would have ended it already.

No he wanted to play, despite his protest, and for some reason, Kei couldn?t help but to comply too his roundabout way of asking to waste time. Though if he was a bit more honest, then she would have found his way of asking for things kind of cute. 

Kei leaned up as he dished another round of harsh words, and with each one she rolled her eyes. 

?I swear you keep complimenting me, I might fall in love with you.? She giggled before she examined his body up and down, looking at every definition that he had offered before looking up at him.

?However, sadomasochist is a bit too much~ Choose a role for me to play.? Kei flipped her hair as she crossed her stretched her feet and pointed it at him, ?And I promise you, I can play it well.?

She laughed as she finally got up and walked over to him, he was clearly taller than her, and probably stronger than her. Although as Kei closed the distance between them, and lifted herself up on her toes. She wrapped her arms around his neck and pulled him down, she could feel him tense at her touch, and she almost wanted to laugh harder. 

?Mister Uchiha, implying that I am one of those mind game types means that I am playing a game with you.? She released him before catching his eyes, ?And that would also imply you are a player?.Don?t humble yourself in my eyes too much now. It?s cute when guys are confident, but?Overly confident is kind of too much.?

She licked her lips, ?Mmm, is that so, you like watching my mouth?? Kei chuckled before covering her lips, ?Such a pervert Mister Uchiha. We only just met and you are already showing off that disgusting side of you.?

_?And I don?t even know your name, so how about we change that??
_​


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2014)

_
Wet & Wild
Liquid Time Event
Interaction: Edie
Kyo Minami_​
Kyo debated wheter or not to start her in the three feet pool, or the five feet. He kept looking at her before making a choice, that the five feet would be good enough. He was there with her. There wasn?t going to be anything that was going to happen while he was around.  The sound of kids and their parents running after him actually made this day a bit better. He remembered his first swimming lesson with his mother, and his cousins. Kyo looked at Edie and gave her a smile before taking off his jacket and jumping in. 

The water was kind of shallow for him, but it was nice enough to relax. It was her that he was worried about.

?The reason you need to learn to swim, is because there will be times that you won?t simply just be able to walk on water.? He lifted up his arms, ?Come on, jump in, I got you.?

?Jump in!?? She almost screeched, she looked around the edge of the pool, ?Are you crazy? There is no way I?m getting in there.?

Kyo looked around, ?Why not?? He asked before she stuck up her nose, her eyes scanned for a good enough reason. 

?I?m not a child Kyo!? She complained pointing to the children who were swimming behind him, ?You can take me to a deeper end!?

Kyo looked at the kids behind him swimming happily. The reason he chose the five feet was because of that reason. There were kids here, and the last thing he wanted to do was take her to the deeper section of the pool. He shrugged and walked over to the edge of the swimming pool.

?Alright, then we?ll go to the deeper end, I just want to get use to the water first.? He tapped on the edge of the pool, ?Sit down and take off that jacket, its hot right??

"On second thought, nevermind...Please don't"​
She fidgeted and for a minute Kyo didn?t want type of weapon was lying behind that jacket. However she did one thing that he asked her too. She sat down and put her feet in the water, letting the water come up to her knee. 

Kyo leaned on the edge next to her, to be honest this was kind of awkward for him. Usually after he rejected a girl, she would run off and cry somewhere. Though she did kind of did that, she also wanted to stay his friend. He looked up at her for a minute, maybe she was a bit more mature then she let on, but then his mind instantly kicked him for that idea. 

?When you are ready, we?ll start with the floatation practice.? He explained, ?And then after we are done, the real swimming practice, and if we still have time maybe grab something to eat after we wash up.?

He leaned off the edge, ?How does that sound??


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 7, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*

_The Red Ribbon Incident IV_

----------​
Taneda studied the back of Kei's head intently as she spoke. There was something about her, that reminded him, just a bit, of his mentor, Yoshitsune. It wasn't a strong feeling, but her confidence was almost infectious, like the Hida's. It wasn't really cockiness so much as it was...well, understanding oneself. Something he was sure of in himself too, and which motivated his thirst for understanding everything else. He smiled silently as he watched Kei respond to Ren. "If it's your area of expertise, what would be your recommendation in approaching the situation? What does a successful brothel have to gain, and how can we portray that? We should be trying our best to try and help you if this happens to be something you feel comfortable with."


----------



## Laix (Oct 7, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
REMNANT
*PART 7*
_____________________________​ After a moment that sent ripples through their friendship, they emerged out of the water and made an agreement to pick up Saya's jelly babies and head home. Not wanting to make it more awkward than it already was, Raiken picked up his clothes and went just outside the temple to give them both some privacy. As they both began to undress, removing their soaking wet underwear in favor of going commando under dry clothes, they stood with their backs against the same moist wall on opposite sides. They were parallel, undressing in silence, thinking completely different thoughts about the same event.

_ (I can't believe he did that. I... I had no idea he felt like that for me. Maybe it isn't completely one sided)._

_ (Stupid. Too fast. Can't do that again or I'll lose her just as I found her. You need to control yourself)._

_ (He's just worried. I know he's probably having trouble forming relationships after what happened but I need a way to make him understand I'm not afraid. I feel exactly the same, even if it is so soon...)_

_ (It's way too soon. It was impulsive. You can't start a relationship with her, it won't end well. They never do)._

_ (Even if we had a relationship, I have no idea what to do! I've only ever kissed two people, once for a prank and once for... I don't even know what to call that. Is he... mad? No he's just embarrassed. I embarrassed him, didn't I?)._

_ (Don't talk about it. Or maybe do talk about it, but later on. The next few days are gonna be stressful, she doesn't need you prowling for her)._

_ (Should I mention this to him? We have to talk about it, I want to talk about it. But, does he?)_

_ (This won't work)._

_ (This can work!)_​ 
Raiken looked up to the sky that always gave him comfort and solace. He was looking for answers, guidance as to what he should do next. Conflicted between ignoring it completely or trying to explain it. What would case her the least stress? He had her best interests at heart when making his decision. But there was a voice, a nagging voice in his head that questioned if he really did have her best interests at heart, or was it the interests of REMNANT in relation to her being the Unmarked?

Kirisaki on the other hand was staring down at the ground, her bare feet clenched against the moist rock floor. There was a lump in her throat, a pain in her head, a tremble on her lips. She almost wanted to _cry_ but she knew she couldn't. It felt like no matter what she did, she seemed to push people away. Why was life just so unfair to her?

"Are you finished?"

She almost jumped upon hearing Raiken's voice. Being so deep in her own thoughts was like drifting away to a dream-like-land, where it was just her and the various opinions she had debating on what to do next. Then of course, the boy at the center of it all was the one to interrupt.

Kirisaki let out a soft sigh, one inaudible to Raiken. "Yeah, I'm finished. What should we do with our underwear?" The 'Unmarked' picked up her underwear, screwing it up into a ball before walking to the entrance of the temple to meet him halfway. There he was, stood there with his own underwear balled up in his right fist.

"We should leave it here, in case we want to return. Is that okay?"

"Sure but... Is there anywhere for it to dry?"

"Just hang it over the wire holding the lanterns outside. People never visit so you won't be subject to any embarrassment."

It couldn't be any more embarrassment than what she was going through now. He sounded more agitated than usual, with Kirisaki knowing exactly why so didn't bother asking. She did as he suggested, leaving hanging her underwear over the line filled with mostly broken, damaged golden lanterns as did Raiken. Once they were done, they began making their way back to the hideout with the intention of stopping off at the small market stand nearby.

The walk back was a stark contrast to the walk there. When they left, they couldn't stop chatting and giggling. They were like best friends, two kids even washing away the troubles of their youth with smiles and laughter. Now, they were like two distance friends with a huge elephant in the room that both were too worried to address. Raiken stopped off at the market as planned and bought five packs of jelly babies in almost complete silence, only speaking to thank the shopkeeper. Kirisaki waited outside, greeting Raiken with a brief smile when he returned.

Unfortunately he only returned something that could be described as a guilty smile. She saw his lips curve but he quickly averted his gaze to the grown, his eyes narrowing and his eyebrows tightening. Did she really upset him that much? Had their friendship been damaged already just from that stupid kiss? 

They entered the night club, heading through the back and to the great steel door. Raiken unlocked it and down they went where as they expected only Saya was home. He tossed the bags of jelly babies into her room like a zookeeper throwing meat into the pen of a lion. Just like an animal, she quickly scurried over to grab them and tore the packets open with her teeth.

"Thanks bro, I owe ya."

"It's fine."

Saya noticed he seemed quieter, perhaps even angrier than usual. Kirisaki too was rather silent and looked even more like a prop in the background.

"Okay, so are you two gonna tell me what happened or do I have to find out for myself?" She asked, munching on her jelly babies. Raiken however really didn't want to talk about it, not even bothering with an answer. He simply went off into his room and slammed the door shut behind him. 

She got up off her feet, bringing an open bag of jelly babies with her as she left her room to talk to Kirisaki. 

"Alright, so tell me what happened or I'm just gonna read your mind."

With a soft grunt, Kirisaki reluctantly decided to tell her. She wasn't going to go into details though. 

"He... _We_.... I..."

"Spit it out."

"I just did something wrong that I shouldn't have, okay? I've annoyed him."

"Did you talk about his scar? Badmouth one of us? Mention his penis?"

"I... Well _he_... Wait, what's wrong with his---!?"

"Come on, I'm getting bored!"

"He kissed me and I-"

"So_ he _kissed _you_ yet _you_ feel like _you're _in the wrong?"

"Well, y-yeah but-"

Saya let out an exasperated sigh, rolling her eyes as she shoved another handful of gelatin sweets in her mouth. These kids were going to be the death of her. "I don't really have any advice so I'm just gonna say that I'm almost done with my tests. I'll need maybe an hour more but I've sent out Lily to go find the others who should be back by now." She turned on her heel, heading back into her room. Just before she shut the door however, Saya turned to Kirisaki over her shoulder with a smirk on her face.

"You should go talk to him, but if you do make sure you're not too loud against the wall. His room is right next to mine and I can't work under the sound of people grunting and humping, okay?"

Kirisaki felt almost _insulted_. "I'm not going to do anything like that!"

"Yeah yeah, whatever. That's what the last girl said."
​


----------



## Laix (Oct 7, 2014)

_ Edie Nakano_
*PART 2*
_______________________​ 
She sat on the moist edge of the pool, dangling her feet in the cold water. At first she tensed, the cool sensation firing up her nerves. Eventually she warmed to the water and began kicking her legs through it, creating a big splash with a childish giggle. Some of it went on Kyo who blocked it so casually with a single arm.

"Aren't you going to actually try getting in the water?" He asked with sarcasm laced through his tone as he raised an eyebrow questionably. Edie's legs finally stopped kicking and she let out a sigh, lowering her head before glancing up at Kyo.

"I _would_ but... I don't think you're ready for it."

"Ready for what, _exactly?_"

"My swimsuit, idiot! It's a Chō Chō special, custom made for me. It'll probably mesmerize you so much you won't be able to focus on teaching me to swim!"

"I doubt it."

In reality, he didn't doubt it at all. He had a feeling that she unknowingly picked something sexy, meaning he really wouldn't be able to focus on actually giving her swimming lessons. _(Damn this girl)_ he muttered to himself. 

_(She's going to be the death of me...)_

To try and circumvent this issue, he had a suggestion. "So how about you just get in with your hoodie on then?"

"Because that's expensive too!"

"How expensive?"

"_*VERY *_expensive! This is like, designer and stuff!" Edie plucked at her hoodie, showing off the 'designer' aspect of it which Kyo failed to see. She knew however that she couldn't sit on the edge forever and so finally gave in, slowly taking off her jacket hesitantly. 

"Come on, we haven't got all day." Why was he egging her on!? Perhaps it was to maintain his cool and not reveal he was actually scared of getting excited in a swimming pool full of children.

"Fine, if you want to be like that, have it your way!"

With a grunt, she flung off her jacket and revealed the swimsuit in all it's glory.



*DRIP, DRIP, DRIP*
​
What was this? Kyo touched his nose and looked at his finger - there was blood. Was he really getting a nosebleed at a time like this!?

Edie was the first to notice but missed the connotation of a nose bleed.

"Uh Kyo? Are you okay? Did you like hit your nose or something? Don't get blood in the pool that's how diseases are spread!"

The blonde eventually climbed into the pool, albeit reluctantly at the fear of getting some sort of 'disease' even though she was technically immune. However, Edie completely underestimated the water's depth, meaning the moment she stepped off the silver ladder she went straight under.

"_*GAAAAAAH! HELP ME I'M DROWNING! HEEEEEEEEEEEEEELPANKMGALS,GASDNASAMDASsnajfas!!*_"
​
Her panicked screams quickly turned into garbled garbage as a result of her speech only emitting bubbles rather than coherent words. Kyo was quick to her rescue, pulling her up by the arm. She thrust her head up from the water, blonde locks stuck to her skin like glue. The beautiful ornament in her hair was however unaffected by the water.

"That was so scary! I swear by the Valkyrie if that-"

"Hold my hand."

Edie looked at Kyo as if he'd just asked her to share a heroin needle.

"But Kyo, did you wipe your nose yet!?"

"Just do it."

She clutched his hands and soon found herself not drowning through the water. He was keeping her afloat, using both his own strength and the built-in flotation devices on her chest to keep the girl safe.

"Okay... Okay..." Taking deep breaths, Edie eventually calmed herself.

"Flotation practice. How does that go?"
​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 7, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Disappointment

Th-the last girl? Not that I didn't expect him to be good with girls, in fact, it's quite the opposite. With his great looks and amazing personality I all but accepted the fact that he had been with other girls in the past. Maybe she was just saying this to get under my skin, but she didn't seem manipulative nor a liar, so I assumed she was being truthfully. Before I could even say anything else to her she slammed the door in my face. Shocked and stunned, I turned around and paced slowly to Raiken's room.

What should I say, or rather, what should I do? It was obvious he was closing up, trying to isolate himself again. What did I do wrong? Why did he feel so guilty about doing this with me? I told him that it was natural, that it was alright. Why was he so insistent on this, after everything we went through, after everything we said to one another. Did that mean nothing to him? Maybe it was something I did to upset him. Did I make him uncomfortable in some way? 

Well it was probably best to just confront him directly. It's not good for these sort of thoughts or emotions to swirl around in ones head for too long or a misconception may occur. No, I had to think about this rationally and move forward from there. Maybe it would be best to just go in there and tell him how I feel. With a heavy heart I took my steps forward, entering Raiken's closed room.

It was almost as one would expect, plain, with a neat and orderly desk and bed unlike the rest of the hideout. It seemed that despite living with people who didn't have cleanliness as their top priority, Raiken at least kept a semblance of that. He was sitting on the bed, with his arms on the knee and his head hung down, but I could tell he knew that I entered. With a sigh I took a few steps forward, closing the door behind myself.

"Saya says that the results will be known in about an hours"

I wanted to start on something that wasn't the topic of 'us', but I could tell he wasn't up for talking. He probably also knew that I wasn't here to chat about semantics, I just wanted to get down to what was the problem at hand. By his reaction from earlier I knew he didn't want to talk about it, but it had to be done. With resolve I walked towards him, announcing:

"Listen, I'm still trying to figure out what I did wrong. Did I look at you wrong or did I say the wrong thing? Did the act itself embarrass you? I'm sorry if I'm not pretty like Edie, if I'm not strong and independent like Lily, but I'm here. Right here, right now. I don't know why you kissed me, I don't know how you feel about me, but it happened. You may think that you're doing me a favor by keeping quiet, but it's honestly making it worse. I'm not here to tell you how you should live your life, but you shouldn't run away from your problems, that'll only make them worse!"

I said exhaustively.  This seemed to incite a reaction from Raiken as his head arched up slightly. I couldn't tell if it was anger, sadness, pain, or a mixture of all three, but I could tell  he didn't react to my words kindly. In a quick reaction he stood to his feat and looked me straight in the eye. He looked angrier than normal as he answered:

"You know why I'm doing this? It's for the  greater good! I just found you and I can't drive you away now. It's too  soon for anything like that! Maybe when things cool down we can do  something about this, but right now we need to only focus on the mission  at hand. You're the Unmarked, a necessary asset to us, and we need you  to stay. That's all."

I was shocked that he would say something like this. So just because we're involved on a mission together doesn't mean we can't venture off personally? He's alienating me by doing this, he's pushing me away because of what he considers was a mistake. Maybe it's because it was rather rash on his part, but he's not making me feel uncomfortable. No but he knew that, there had to be another reason. Maybe he just didn't want to get close to me, it may sound selfish but if it's for a personal reason like that then screw it! He was the one that made the move, not me, why should I feel bad when he was the one that is closing up!

"You say you're scared of alienating me because of the 'rash' decision that you made, but it's the opposite! You're making me feel bad about myself, what's wrong with me? Was it just because it was instinctive, in the moment sort of action? These sort of thoughts go through my head every second you ignore this! I feel bad, like I did something wrong when nothing bad happened! By ignoring this you're making me dislike what's between us more and more."

With a sharp look, Raiken looked me back in the eyes.

"So what are you saying?"

"What I'm sayingIs that if you don't change something about all of this, I'm walking out of this door. I sympathize with what has happened to all of you but I'm not obligated to do anything! Lily is harsh enough on me already, and Saya is nice but a bit strange. You were the rock that held me in place through all this craziness, but if you're closing upI-I'm not sure if I can handle all of this. So chose. Right now."

He let out an exhausted sigh, looking away rubbing his hair. It seemed like an eternity passed as tears welled up in my eyes. I had no idea what he was going to say or if he was going to say anything. It was obvious that I put him in a tough position but this was the only option that we had. My fists curled up as I prepared for whatever came out of his mouth. When his eyes finally met mine I knew what his answer was going to be, and the tears were starting to roll out.

"Listen, I-"

I nodded my head slowly, as my the tears were now rolling down my cheeks. So he was more scared of getting close to someone than completing his mission. Holding my back up straight I just continued to nod my head slowly as I turned to the closed door. As soon as my hand touched the door knob I could hear a quick movement behind me. Before I realized it Raiken had his hand on my wrist. Spinning me around he placed his other hand behind my head and kissed me. Lighter than earlier, less passionate, but more gentle. 

Our lips quickly parted but our faces stayed close to one another. I was confused in the moment, as that didn't really feel like a kiss out of love, but one out of kindness. It wasn't the same as before, it was more kindred, more sincere. Both of us kept still as the tears finally fell from my cheeks. I probably looked like a mess but I couldn't help it. Bringing his hands up to my shoulders he said slowly:


"Listenit will take some time butit was wrong  of me to make that move but maybe I was being selfishI don't want to  create anything weird between us, but it's nothing to do with you it's  all me. IIt's all new to me. Opening up to you, everything we've done,  I'm not use to it. I've told you things I wouldn't dare speak of, and I  just thought that we were getting to far ahead of ourselves. YouI know  you're an individual but you're also the unmarked, I can't let you go  after all of this. If you truly feel more comfortable with the way we  were instead of being separated thenmaybe it's me who has to change."

A split moment of happiness overcame me, but as soon as we drew closer into an embrace I couldn't help but wonder: Is he just saying this for show? I doubt he'd risk losing his precious 'unmarked' after all he's been through. Besides, I was being manipulative and selfish by offering him that deal. Any sane person wouldn't have allowed me to leave if they were in Raiken's shoes. Did this really change anything, did I make the right call? I wasn't sure, but all we did was silently embrace one another in the silent room.
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 7, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Outside Konoha Detainment Facility,  Konohagakure]​*​
[Doing Right Sometimes Means Doing Wrong III]​
-Prison Break-​
It is said that darkness is a Shinobi's friend. It coats them in it's loving embrace, allows them to move about undetected and complete the missions that pay the bills. Yes, to the Shinobi world, darkness was the mother to the business that was the father. So, if that were the case why did it seem off? Why were these four now finding sweat beading on their brow even as the cool air lapped at their face as a favored pet? Maybe in the back of their minds the gravity of the situation was setting in. May the display of aggression between Jericho and Diasuke was more alarming than they wanted to let on. Positioned at the rear of the facility, there was little time to contemplate this. Mizuirono, Zell and Tenshi all awaited the signal that Jericho said they couldn't miss.

Which probably meant a large scale assault, pitting two against the best in the business in guarding. Still, in her heart Tenshi knew that despite the numbers, Jericho and Daisuke likeily held the advantage since their killing auras were feral, the only person who seemed fine with everything was the very absentminded Akane who squatted by the locked gate with a finger up her nose. Not paying the world any attention as Zell wondered what Jericho had gotten him into, why couldn't he have stayed in Fuzen? Saved her instead? Sure Ryoko was important, but being jailed wasn't a death sentence. Not immediately at least. Left alone in a war zone, now that could have been  death sentence.  

The young maverick sighed when Akane grunted, seemed she got what she was looking for and was now rolling it. His look to Tenshi summed up every thing as the redhead flicked it away. With a bored look on the Swamp Native's face she barely registered that she may have just grossed Zellous out. Luckily before she could go prospecting again the signal came as the entire compound seemed to rock under Jericho's massive assault and after squatting for what seemed like an impossibly long time, Akane had bounded to the balls of her feet. " Essayez de garder une junior et il peut y avoir un peu de plaisir plus tard." [Try to keep up junor and there may be a little fun later.] As she speaks Akane takes a firm grab of Zell's left hindcorner and squeezed causing the boy to jump in alarm. Giving a bit of a wink the redhead bounds almost flat footed over the wall allowing her excessive energy allow a bit of a head start to the building. 

Zell's eyes were wide, he truly was in shock and didn't quite know what to do, or say. Why was this girl hell bent on sexually assaulting him?  The Dire Wolf trotted up to him and fixed her gray eyes with his, "I won't bother translating that for you, it very old Swamp, at any rate. At least she isn't threatening ritualistic sex yet." is offered as a condolence, which in the end really didn't help as she simply bounded away before getting a running start. With a charging leap, like her sister Mizuirono clears the wall leaving only Zell and Tenshi on the opposite side just wondering where Jericho picked these two up. 

Now, Akane was dumb as a box of hammers left out in the rain, but she seen enough prime time crime soap operas to know when she should stop, and stop she had at the back door to the facility. Her sharp eyes were locked on a keypad that was the last obstacle between them and the inside of the building and one could tell, since she had her hand cupping her chin, that Akane was having trouble deciding on what she should do. That is, until she smelled Tenshi walk up behind her and a wide grin crossed her lips, she seen this in a movie once, "Oh, Boobs you haf wan dem dings dat haf dat face stuff in it?" [Hey, boobs. Do you have a makeup compact?] is asked as she the girl frantically waved her hand in Tenshi's general direction while not taking her eyes off the key pad. The older Kunoichi just blinked, did she just get called boobs? 

After the shock of the moment she cleared her throat a bit, did she have a compact. Well, it was kind of embarrassing. But, it just so happened she did have one. Even the Kunoichi on the run needed to look good, right? There was also the added benefit of having a mirror to help her see around tight corners. which was always a plus in the world of Shinobi. She had a feeling that she knew why Akane wanted it for, not that it would help them. But, she saw she needed to pacify this baby. Really she was almost as bad as Jericho. So handing it over she simply crossed her arms as Akane cracked it open. Mixing the power a bit, maybe a little too much, the redhead blows on the makeup. The dust goes everywhere covering Akane's face as well as the keypad. 

Now, in film fingerprints would show clearly. But this was life and all they really got was smudges. A set of four, but that wouldn't denote double numbers if there were any. And it wouldn't denote order the key code was. But at least the girl was sated with a goofy grin. Closing the makeup compact she tosses it over her should making Tenshi juggle it before catching it and sadly, before she could admonish the teen, Akane was pressing buttons.

9-4-3-4-7-2-# 

The blood drained collectively from Tenshi and Zell's faces but surprisingly instead of an alarm they hear a buzz followed by a short click as the door pops open. 

"How?"

Tenshi asks, it had to be dumb luck, right? Akane scratched the back of her head, "De smell o' go-go on de buttons. 'N' it stronger on dis wan." is stated as she pointed to the pound or number sign, "Dan it is on dis wan, dough it has two smell on dis wan." is added as she pointed to the nine and four respectively. [Smelled like who ever used this last played with themselves before hand and the smell is strongest on this one ... Than it is on this one. But the smell is layered on this one.] Tenshi and Zell exchange uncertain looks as Akane entered the building. Again the thought of 'is this girl for real' ran through their head and what the hell was go-go?  But, not looking the gift horse in the mouth as it was, they followed Akane into the building being flanked by the wolf. Inside now, they are confronted with the conundrum where in the world was Akane Hyuga? This girl was going to be the early death of both Tenshi and Zellous.    

"This doesn't bode too well for us" the wolf mutters as they slowly made their way to a breach in the wall. The breach, of course, was a room, that held a lone security guard who spent his eight hour shift with his eyes plastered to a series of TVs. Though it seemed the man was more interested in watching the news than doing his job. From cursory glance, the man wasn't Shinobi. Just a slob of a fellow who wasn't even bothered by the rocking the building took just moments ago. Reaching into a pizza box the man grabs a slice of the triple meat and four cheese goodness. 

​
_"Good evening Konoha! This is a Special Report of Konoha News, I'm your host Kate Okata with all that is important within Konoha!" 

The woman stated shuffling through some papers. After tapping them together off her desk she turns her head to a camera that was now panning to her left. 

"First tonight." 

Is stated while a small box appeared next to her head. It was rather plain, white with the black silhouette of something that couldn't quite be made out it. Around it a red circle with a slash through it appears. The small caption under the image reads Leech Population takes steep dive. 

​
"Ever since Chunin hopeful Hyuga, Akane attempted to eat, on national TV, one of the resident Leeches of the forest of death their population has taken a steep dive. Despite nation wide bans on Leech hunting was implemented hours later, that hasn't stopped curiosity seekers and exotic food lovers from hunting these poor creatures down. Flash forward a month later and the Konoha Forest Leech's population is down almost forty percent .... ... _

Tenshi gasps, not because of the report. But because the subject of the report was sneaking up on the man watching it. With hands crooked with fingers locked, Akane stalked the pizza like a big cat stalked her prey. Eyes locked on the prize and drool clinging to the corners of her mouth, the redhead made her move. Which caused all watching's hearts to stop. Mouths dried as Akane made her final approach. Like the predator she was, Akane was sly. She used her guile and agility to just put herself in the man's peripheral. The shadow of the girl catches his attention and quickly his head snaps to the right from the box. Quick as a hiccup Akane strikes, bolting with the stealth and speed of a cougar a slice of the pie is gone and she is high tailing it back to the doorway. The man, clueless, scratches his head by moving a hand under his hat on the back of his head. 

Darting between Tenshi and Zell, Akane rolls up to the wall with a goofy grin spread across her face as she took a bite of the pizza. Quickly she realizes that she is being looked at in disbelief.  "hfff hmmmm ffffnnmmm fffmm hrpmmm mmmnph bfffpmh." [What, I was hungry and the pizza smelled so good, he won't miss a single slice, right? Besides, my stomach was growling.] is muttered in grunts and growls as she lifted her shirt and patted her belly as the slice hung from her mouth.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 7, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*[Outside Konoha Detainment Facility,  Konohagakure]​*​
[Doing Right Sometimes Means Doing Wrong IV]​
-Prison Break-​

The girl seemed to know very little shame as she almost flashed both Tenshi and Zell allowing the bottoms of her breast to be exposed as she patted her flat stomach. Realizing she was being rude she bites the piece she is chewing on off and offers Zell a bite of the food she stole while allowing her shirt to drop back down. The young lion's eyes moved from Akane's shirt to the pizza being offered. The bite marks were sharp and angled like fangs and drool dripped from it. 

A frown formed across his lips and he quickly turned the offer down as did Tenshi, "No, well dat mean more fo' Akane." [No. well more for me then.] is happily stated as she flipped the pie back to her face. Like a rabid animal she tears into it while Tenshi took the lead. Turning down a hallway they sneak further into the base. The goal was to get to the lower levels by using the distraction provided by the two man wrecking crew on the opposite side of the compound. That meant that they were trying to be stealthy as they made their way down to the lower levels. Akane and Mizuirono were here as extra muscle, just in case they ran into any opposition. 

"Hey, did you guys see where Akane went?" the wolf asked in a hushed tone. Zell and Tenshi stopped dead in their tracks. "You weren't keeping an eye on her?" Tenshi asks the wolf bit her lower lip. "I turned my head for just a moment because I thought I saw movement." was explained back. 

Shit-

Akane's eyes glistened with admiration, looking down she'd found a large cardboard box. It was just like in the Metal Storm Series, where the Hero Cobra would use boxes to sneak around the enemy compound to not be seen by the soldiers there. Akane rubbed her hands together, she never played the games before since she can't read. But she watched Hana play on occasion and this was the best part. The Box! Picking it up she slides it over herself and squats down until the corners touched the ground. Then, using her tip toes and fingers she moves about. "Naw, dey no ever see meh!" [Now they'll never see me!] is exclaimed. Shuffling across the room she exits in front of Zell who gets to see the strangest thing in the world. A mobile box, it had to be Akane. It just had to be. Sadly, as the day proved to be going things were just going from bad, to much worse. The box fell in line behind an Shinobi who was nervously  patrolling. With the prison under assault again everything was on high alert. 

All try to go into action, but it is far too late as the man tuned. His eyes widen as he is confronted with a box that wasn't there just a moment ago. Eyebrow furrow as he leaned down and pulled the box up. "What the hell?!" is exclaimed as he is met with the very annoyed face of a teenage girl. "You no 'posed do dat." [You weren't supposed to do that.]is growled as she, like an animal bound on the man. Swiveling on his shoulders before he could even react Akane cupped his chin in the padding of her knee and brings him to the ground breaking his neck like a twig. Left sitting on his face she looks up to the annoyed looks of her allies. "Wat?" is muttered while she stood. With a stiff kick she knocks the box over. It was useless and that upset her a bit. 

Tenshi, having enough with the antics, grabs the girl by the wrist. "We have to get a move on." she mutters pulling her along. It was bad when you have someone as bad as Jericho as such an early age. Akane's red hair bobs as she is dragged along. The rest of the way seemed clear after the initial guard was dropped. The door to the sub levels was now in sight. Looked like Jericho's Blitzkrieg tactics were going to pay off. 

"Where do you lot think you are going? Visiting hours are over." 

A deep booming voice stated. A curl of fear runs up all spines in the house as the small core of infiltrators turn to the new opposition.            


*Spoiler*: __ 




Warden Tanaka, Kiganjo​



Warden Tanaka, a Kumo native, was brought in by the people backing Ryoko and Suzume's imprisonment to run the facility with an iron fist. The scowl on his face painted the story pretty well. HE wasn't amused with them trying to break into HIS prison for what ever reason they were here for. "I was sure that the frontal attack was a diversion. So I'm going to teach you lot a lesson first, then I'll personally handle your friends." is barked while he slammed one fist into the other. A dark grin split his lips as while he started to channel his Lighting Affinity. Tenshi frowned, this was bad. Batting her arm against the Genin in her care she backs them closer to the door. "Go, I'll take care of this, you two get to the packages and extract them."

"I don't tolerate Prison Breaks little girl." 

The man's presence screamed death to any who would cross him and Zell started to protest. A cold glare from Tenshi though, got the boy moving. Popping the door open he, Akane and the wolf hit the stairwell.

"I wasn't going to kill you sweet heart, but now I think I will."

_-With Jericho and Daisuke_

Metal Militia









​
It seemed like the stream of men that the facility was coughing up was near endless the mullet wearing maniac and the noble killer were tearing them all new ones though. With each wave the body count just rose. But these were elite forces, they were able to adapt and as soon as it became apparent that their weapons were doing very little against this deadly combination the Anbu began to discard the metal weapons that were being used against them. Opting instead for Jutsu against Jericho and hand to hand combat against Daisuke. The change in tactic was expected, you couldn't count on the enemy to continually throw themselves into a meat grinder, especially if they were providing the grinder itself. Bounding across the open area the Anbu made themselves harder to hit by crisscrossing their paths. Steel just missing their marks as the Body Flicker was used to avoid the buzz saw of death the nobleman controlled.   

Across the room, Jericho was fairing about as well while he shrugged off elemental Jutsu with his metallic body. Though the change in tactics were expected, it didn't make them any less annoying. Seeing that they were having some marginal success with their new tactics, the Anbu attacking Daisuke go on the offensive. Using the same cross pattern two Flash toward him with hands at the ready to deliver some well needed punishment. Daisuke's cold eyes loose track of them for just a second, but his innate ability to sense metal of all types never did. In the split second before the feint allowed the real attack to hit, the nobleman stopped controlling the metal in his own body. 

His cut hundred and sixty pounds of muscle increased to well over three thousand pounds as the metal set in. A solid smack catches him on the bit of the chin. But the weight and density difference between the two warriors were so great that Diasuke didn't even flinch. The Anbu wasn't quite as lucky as the bones in his hand splintered like rotted wood. "Your diet contains a lot of iron." he nonchalantly states allowing a hand to fall upon the man's chest. Two fingers trace over his heart where Diasuke presses a little more firmly. 

"Shinzo hossa" (Heart Attack)

Collecting all the iron in the man's body to his heart, Daisuke uses it to turn the organ to mush. Like suggested the man clutched his chest as if he was going in AFib. Gasping the man falls to his knees with a trickle of blood leaking from the side of his mouth. His eyes blurring the last thing he sees is the noble man cleaning his hand on the long scarf he wore. "They want to bring the heavy artillery. I suppose it would be time I do the same. Isn't that right mister Jericho?" is asked while he knelt to the ground. Placing a hand on the carpeted floor gave the noble more of a contact with the metal that was worked throughout the building. Closing his eyes he focused and suddenly the whole room seemed to shift as steel and iron started to snake its way free of its confines. Not a foolish one, Daisuke only takes what wouldn't destabilize the level.  

Pulling one hand out he takes full control of the material, liquefying it on sheer will alone.  Kaikaku." is uttered as the portions of the metal torn from the ground pulled carpet with it. Moments later, as the noble stood, a great mechanical looking  dragon forms. It's innards looking like rotating gears. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



"Do you people understand the concept of static electricity? Same concept with cloud to ground lightning, really. Just on a much smaller scale." is explained as gears in the dragon stated to rotate at higher and higher speeds. Inside the complex looking construct the carpet that was tore free with the metal was rubbing across one another building charges of electricity. Soon, as the rotations continued to get quicker, an electro magnet was created. But Daisuke wasn't stopping there. Clenching his fist the dragon started to move as he turned the entire thing into one gigantic super conductor. Dangerous bolts of lightning coursed over it's surface as the spinning gyros within reached a fever pitch threatening to turn molten from the heat. 

With the carpet barely hanging on in some areas, the electricity had become self sustaining  off the rotation within in. The weapon was now primed as the Anbu moved around, unsure what to do. 

"Sandadoragon" (Thunder Dragon)

The maw of the metal beast hinges open and locks in place. From within the beast small particles of the carpet is fired. Small dots of electricity seem to follow as they travel through the air. This was the connection to the deadly attack, and they were about to plant upon the enemy. 

"I'd cover your eyes Mr. Jericho." 

In that instant some of the carpet connects with a few of the Anbu. The connection is established and the roar of lightning is discharged. 

*THOOOM!* 

The room fills with a blinding light. ~~


----------



## Laix (Oct 7, 2014)

*RAIKEN *
REMNANT 
*PART 8*
______________________________​
That was it. He’d made a promise to her, that he was going to try and change himself for the better. Who’d have known that a girl still so raw, so fresh, so new in his life could be so life-changing. She’d been the first person he’d opened up to, the first person he felt he’d really connected to. But it felt as if when he took a step forward, he took two back.  

To try and get her to stay, he twirled her into a kiss. It wasn’t passionate, more affectionate. Their lips only stayed connected for a few seconds before parting slowly. Then he tried his best to explain himself like a politician trying to convince the electorate he wasn’t going to make the same mistakes twice, so please vote him in for a second term. She seemed happy by the kiss, her tears drying up and her head no longer hanging with sadness. 

  Yet, it still felt like something wasn’t right. It didn’t feel genuine, he felt like he’d been lying to her even if his words were completely truthful. This was when her words began to resonate with him, when he began to realise that he couldn’t carry on treating her like the Unmarked. He had to start treating her as a human - as _Kirisaki Shinkō.  _

When they finally parted away from their embrace, Raiken still refused to let go. He held her by the arms, his hands so big he could almost cup them around her stick-thin arms. This was what she liked so much about him, especially when he held her. It was like this protective shroud was over her, shielding her from the darkness and only giving her the one thing she’d ever tried to seek in life.  

“You know, Raiken…” Kirisaki’s eyes looked at the ground for a moment, her stomach churning as if a thousand butterflies were pounding against the lining. “Yes. It’s been fast. I’m not going to deny that. But even if it’s been just two days, I’ve never felt happier with anyone in my life. I won’t lie and say my life’s been full of friends and family because it hasn’t.” 

Her mind began to think of all the people she could call a friend yet none of them compared to him. Even if Thalia was perhaps the closest to her, there was still a few things she held her in contempt for. Then there was Satoshi and Zell… What about them? Neither of them had ever made her feel truly happy. Before the kiss, she could easily say today was the best day of her life, just exploring Sunagakure with him. The drawing, the view from the tower, the secret waterfall, everything was perfect.  

Kirisaki wasn’t alone with these feelings and thoughts. Although he wouldn’t admit it as much, he felt the same way. Most of Raiken’s days after being held captive by DIVERGENT consisted of doing missions to help further REMNANT, be it searching for the Unmarked or gathering intel against the pharmaceutical company. While in contrast to Kirisaki he had people he could truly call friends or family, he’d never connected with any of them the same way he did with her.  There truly was something here, he was just too conflicted to find it. Getting too close to people was a paranoia, a fear for him. When you’ve hardly had any friends or family in your life, you don’t want to lose any of them. It’s like having this one toy as a kid growing up that you treasure and cherish because without it, you have nothing.

  As if paranoid by the situation, she softly pushed herself away from his arms and looked him in the eye, her tearful blue eyes meeting his ones that held the emotion of fear beneath them. It wasn’t that she didn’t like being in his arms, it was in fact quite the opposite. If they was going to stay friends, she didn’t want to become too attached. Standing around made the situation feel too tense too, so she moved over to his bed and sat down, where he soon joined her. There was a space between them, roughly a meter that almost symbolised the gap in their relationship currently.  

“So… What now? I don’t know what to do to be honest. I feel like what we had’s been ruined already and that just…” She took a deep breath before sighing, wiping away the tears from her stained cheeks. “… It just upsets me. I loved what we had. Today was one of- no, _the_ best day of my life. I won’t ever forget it.”  

Raiken remained silent, that same look that merged frustration, anger and guilt together. His eyes were narrow, his bottom lip pouted slightly and his gaze was averted. A part of her wanted to just walk out that door and forget this ever happened, but how could she forget? She could never forget, she wouldn’t forget.  

“You know I-”

“Just stop.”  

A look of shock crossed her face. Raiken finally uttered something and it was him telling her to stop talking. She was confused as to what he wanted. Why was he claiming he would change himself, claiming he would try to be better only to throw it back in her face with a two-word sentence? Was this even worth it?

  “I know you’re mad…” She began, cautious of another order coming from his lips to tell her shut up. “But don’t you think it should be me who’s angrier? You’re confusing me Raiken. One minute I think you want this but then you tell me you don’t, then you completely disregard everything and it’s almost like you’re pushing me out the door.” Kirisaki rubbed her eyes. This was stressing her out. It was ruining what was shaping up to be the perfect day. 

“I don’t know what I want to do either. A part of me wants to just run out of that door and forget any of this happened. But then, I think of how you saved me and how much you…” The tears were starting again, just as they’d dried up. “… Thinking how much you saved me and protected me. I’ve never had someone treat me like that and-” 

Raiken shut her up again, but this time it was without words. He pushed her by the shoulders, throwing her flat down on his bed as he climbed on top with his arms by her head. At first she was scared, but when she saw the look on his face that was close to tears of frustration her heart warmed.  

“Tell me what you want, right now.”  

He presented her with an ultimatum, one she couldn’t answer at first. The girl swallowed any doubts or fears she had before responding with a croak.  

“You. I want to be your friend, your companion, your girlfriend even. I don’t care, I just want to be with you.” 

Raiken seemed shocked by her words at first but his pursed quickly turned into a faint smile. Even during this hurricane of powerful emotions, all he could do was just admire her eyes. They were a deep blue, a window into her soul and everything that had defined her up until now. When he saw a lock of her hair tried to cover them, he gently brushed it aside with his thumb. Here they was again, caught up in another moment. His eyes wondered to her lips and he wanted to just kiss them and see where the mood takes them. But he couldn’t. He didn’t want to ruin anything, he liked how it was. Perhaps it was best if he just ignored his feelings for now.  

Climbing off her, he sat back down next to her although much closer this time. Raiken leaned forward, resting his elbows on his knees and clasping his hands together. He looked less agitated now and more at ease. Kirisaki sat up next to him, reaching her hand out to touch his but he hesitated. There it was again, the mixed messages and confusing emotions. She was about to speak up when his deeper, huskier voice overruled hers.

  “Don’t worry, I’m not saying no. I’m just saying not now, okay? I want to be your friend too. Your companion, maybe even your—“ He cut himself off when he remembered what the final part of Kirisaki’s sentence was, instead opting for a short sigh and a smile. Before she even had a chance to react, he grabbed her by the shoulder and pulled her in for a playful-side-by-side hug. She refused to laugh at first, like someone who is upset doesn’t want to laugh because it would discredit how they’re feeling, but eventually she gave in and tearful giggles came out. Raiken gave her shoulder a squeeze as he spoke to her, almost whispering.

 “When I said I wasn’t going to let anyone or anything hurt you, I messed up. I didn’t realise I would be the one who ended up hurting you and I’m sorry for that. Whatever pace, whatever you want, you decide. I need to earn your trust and I can’t do that if I’m trying to force myself on you.”  

“But it wasn’t like that!” She blurted, punching his chest in a sudden burst of anger. “I wanted to kiss you too. I those moments — both of them.”

  Raiken looked up at her, lowering his arm from her shoulder and returning it to his lap. He looked her straight in the eye, not even giving her a chance to avert her gaze.

 “I’ll let you choose then. What do you want to do?”​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 7, 2014)

*LIN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL
PART 5

____________________________________​
_Lin knew perfectly well what Hana was thinking, and it was a thought that brought her a mixture of relish and irritation. Her cousin had underestimated her; thinking that she would be worn out or a little reckless after all the fighting earlier. After all, that was obviously what she was banking on when the little mongrel had first emerged from her hiding place to confront her. Her assumption, however, couldn't be any further from the truth. Oh no, she wasn't tired at all. All the slaughtering. It was hard at first. Not the killing part - beating them had been quite an easy undertaking - but the whole trying to process with the fact she'd just killed one of her own. An old philosopher once said that one could only truly feel the weight of a human life if they felt it dangling at the end of their kunai or in their own hands. As crazy as the girl had once thought the saying was phrased, she could really understand what the insane guru meant now. 

But as it went on, something inside her brain had just shut up. She'd become desensitized to the whole point and, at some point, she was just mowing through them without a single thought of who she was killing. Really, there wasn't really anything to feel, if you thought about the whole killing thing from a logical perspective. In fact, in many respects, this was just the same as any other missions. She was being tasked with the holistic elimination of her enemies, all of whom had a mutual desire to take her life.

That's why she wasn't feeling a little rattled. Her shouting a few moments ago and the visage of seething rage - all a well crafted facade, for the single purpose of putting Hana's guard down. Judging by the fact that the girl was falling onto her back foot now, it looked like it worked, too! Lin brought a hand to her mouth to suppress her laugh. 

Hana scurried into her sight again, completely unaware that she was being watched from the canopies of the forest - bless the little non-sensor - with her short sword still out. Lin gave a dark smirk, brought a kunai, and then sliced it straight through the wire, simultaneously spilling the fire bomb and oil trap she'd set up earlier. Everything was going according to plan. The trees and shrubs exploded in a downpour of fire and flame, shading the entire area in a vivid orange. Hana gave a little squeak, then scurried out of the way into the one little area Lin made sure the flames wouldn't touch, just as she'd anticipated and...

She would come out from hiding, ready to finish her off with her trump card jutsu. A clean strike right between the eyes, just to make sure the last thing Hana saw would be her triumphant smirk. No chance of survival that way, either. The attack was a technique of her own design, created to maximize long distance killing potential. Her trump card, you could say. 

Lin burst through the leaves, gliding through the air above her cousin with a wide smile, her left hand outstretched. The lightning formed at her left fingertips and then she dragged it back with her right hand until it reached her face, as if she was notching an arrow. Slowly, the lightning became the shape and size of a small spear. 

"*Raiton: Kaminari no Eisō.*"
_

---​
Appendix

Raiton: Kaminari no Eisō - Lightning Release: Sharp Spear of Lightning

Also Ren's favourite/signature technique.


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2014)

_

Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
A Mother's Love....A Mother's Sacrifice _​


_?OSAMU!!!?_​
Ruka let out the loudest scream, the woman was finally about to break. Hot tears streamed down her face as she saw her son curled up in pain. Blood, his blood was soaking through his clothes. He wasn?t moving. Ruka let out another loud scream, her body collapsed to the ground with each loud yell. She clutched her heart as she reached out towards her son. Her precious darling son, the person that had always been there for her during the hardest time of her life, even if he didn?t really know what was going on. 

*?STOP! PLEASE I BEG OF YOU! PLEASE DON?T TAKE HIM AWAY FROM ME!?*​
Ruka cried, she would have thrown herself to her child side, but now her struggle resembled an animal. That boy was hers! He was all hers! She was the one that carried him for nine months, and raised him from baby to the boy he was. Ruka did everything in her absolute power to raise him as if he was a normal child. As if that sin didn?t happen, and he had been normally conceived. She wanted to give him that life, and now he was on the ground bleeding. 

Ruka rubbed her face on the ground, ?I beg of you?.Please?.Please Osamu?.Stop this!? She begged to the ground, hoping the prayer she was chanting was being heard by the gates of hell. She would sacrifice her life if that meant saving him. She would have sold her soul to the devil, if that meant Kyo would be okay, and away from this madness. 

_?M-m-mother?.?​_
Ruka head snapped up from the ground as Kyo had turned around. And for a minute, Ruka face screwed into a face of pain and happiness. Kyo turned on his side as he covered his  broken arm from his mother. She couldn?t see him like this. She hated when he was hurt. He didn?t want to make her upset. She was the last person, he wanted to see cry, but it seemed he failed.

?My baby?.My baby?.? Ruka smiled through the tears, through the pain, ?My baby boy?.Mommy?s right here?.It?s okay, it?ll be all over soon.?

It was a damn lie, but she knew deep down that was the only thing she could say.  All that she could think of at this point, Ruka was a horrible mother, who was scared and didn?t have enough strength to protect her son. Although she wanted nothing more for just that one second when he looked at her and only her. 

Kyo looked at his mother, she was crying so hard.  He only saw her cry  like this way once, and that was the night they first arrived to Fuzenkagure. When she told him who he was, and made sure he didn?t forget it. He was her son, her one and only son.

Kyo propped himself on his elbow, ?M-mother?.?  

Ruka bit the bottom of her lip as she dug her nails deep within the ground, ?Don?t cry?.? Kyo looked at her as he dragged himself on the ground. 

?Please don?t cry?.? Kyo begged, ?It?s my fault?.So don?t cry?.Please?.Stop crying??

Ruka let out an ugly cry as Kyo stopped crawling, she quickly jumped up from the ground, and with every fiber of being rushed to her son. However, before she could even get close, Osamu appeared behind Kyo, and slammed his foot against Kyo?s back.

_*?ARRUUUUGGGGGGGGHHHHHH?*_​
*?AHHHHHHHNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO? *Ruka dropped to her knees as Kyo let out a piercing scream.

She could barely see anyone, and the tears began to stain every portion of her cheek. 

?It doesn?t seem like you remembered what I told you.? Osamu stated as if he was talking to a dog that wasn?t following orders, ?You move?.He dies??

Ruka lips quivered and trembled,  before she finally understood what he wanted.   Concentrating her chakra on to her nails, she made them longer, sharper, and into claws.  Placing both hands around her neck, she dug her nails into her own throat.

?You win?..So stop this?.You win?.? Ruka choked before looking down at Kyo, ?My sweet boy, my precious boy?.I?m so sorry?.I?m so very sorry, but please close your eyes.?


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2014)

Sano Aburame

Konoha Village

Show Him Around! Wind Blows Through the Land of Flames![/CENTER]



?Waaaaake uuuuuup Ko-No-Haaaa!? Sano?s alarm clock burst to life at 7:00 on the dot. ?It?s your morning radio duo Big K and The bijuu!? ?Ow Ow Ow Ooooooowww!? One of the men shouts, ?That?s right Big K. We got a great morning line up for you today!? Sano shakes his head and sits up. ?Goggles.? He moans out groggily. ?Ugh I hate mornings? The suns so bright.? Sano covers his eyes and smirks a little. ?Heh..heh? get it?? He looks down at his arm, multiple bugs bursting forth to gather his goggles and clothes.  ?You don?t get it??

Sano dressed himself, throwing his goggles on last. ?Gotta keep the sun out of my eyes right?? Sano chuckled again. ??I wish you guys would laugh?? The young gennin?s head slumped low, ?Ikuto would have laughed. I miss him. Best buddy, Where ever you are! Know this? Sano?s friendship never dies!? The young Aburame nodded? then remembered he had showered or brushed his hair or teeth? ?Right? Naked time!? 

A few moments later-

?Teeth brushed!? Sano?s teeth shine brightly, ?Hair combed.? The gennin ruffles his hair up, ?Clean clothes put on.? He gives them a quick sniff. ?Lilac. Nice.?  With a smirk and a grin he heads out the door. ?Breakfast eaten~ And Morning business completed!? Happily he marches out into the world, ?Man? sis has been gone a lot lately?. Awsome!? He laughed a bit before leaping off the building and landing on the street below. ?#45 #69 #495 #219 Let?s go!? 

A quick hop, skip and a jump later, He?s gathered a mission, spoken with the kage, got the deets on it and made his way towards his targeted location. ?Alright! I?m going to show some guy around konoha?? Sano?s mind slowly begins to wander. ?Is? Is he gonna be cool too? Are we gonna be best friends? The bestest!? Buddies for life!? Blood Brothers!?? The stupid grin on his face expanded more and more as he walked. ?Yeah? It?s gonna be awesome?? He opened the door to his destination and was quickly greeted with confetti. 

?Ah!? What?s this!?? Standing before him was a man inside a robotic suit. ?Sano! I am Sentai Hero Maximus! You will be showing me around your village today!? Sano?s eyes sparkled? which was impressive considering he can?t open them.  ?R?Really!?? The mecha man nods and holds out his arm. ?Come then! My rocket boots will take us around the town!? Sano was in his hand before he could even finish his sentence. ?JUUUUUSSSSTTTIIIIICCCEEE BOOOOOTS~? 

------- Back in the real world

?Man? I?m so lucky.? Sano snickers, opening the door for real this time.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 7, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
A Choice

The choice was up to me? R-really? I felt  relieved, but at the same time I felt like a huge weight of pressure was  placed on my shoulders. What did I want to do? There were about a  million things racing through my mind at the moment, whether they were  thoughts that I found pleasant or otherwise remained to be seen. I  looked away to his clean floor, trying to gather a single thought before  spouting out whatever was bouncing around in my head. Taking a deep  breath my eyes shifted back over to the blonde haired man.

"...What do I want? I want to be able to enjoy myself, no matter what  the rest of the world is telling me. Some girls may freak out about this  or that, but I don't get that luxury. With everything else going on I  can't get freaked out over something like this, something that feels _this_  right. This-...would be my first relationship with someone, and it may  be faster than most, but I'm fine with that. I don't care how fast or  how quickly this relationship goes, as I'm sure as long as I'm with you  I'll be one-hundred percent okay."

I leaned in and kissed him on the cheek. After finishing my small act I  sat back with an endearing smile. His eyes shifted away for a few  moments, almost embarrassed again, probably since that was the first  time I kissed him, albeit, not on the lips. I on the other hand was  happy that he accepted this act, it showed that at the very least he was  accepting of what could happen. But as soon as his eyes turned back  towards me I could tell that from this man, in this moment, no longer  saw us as the Unmarked and REMNANT. No, he saw us as who we were,  Kirisaki and Raiken. So what if some think that mixing business with  pleasure is bad? In my heart I know that this is right, that this is the  type of person I've been waiting my whole life for. Others might see  this as jumping the gun, but personally I felt a connection between the  two of us, something I hadn't felt with anyone else before.

"...Actually, I do have one question."

I said sheepishly, looking away almost afraid to ask. Would this be the  wrong time to ask, would it simply kill the mood? But it was too late as  Raiken already leaned a little closer, obviously intending to listen to  what I had to say. Ahh I was too late maybe I shouldn't have said  anything, but one look at his face told me I could ask him anything. I  cleared my throat, before asking him the worst question in existence.

"Soo I was talking to Saya, and she said that there were these other girls that you-"“Don't listen to her, she means well but she's a pervert who will say some weird things sometimes.”    He quickly defended, his arms now crossed over his chest looking away.  By his reaction I could tell what Saya told me was probably the truth,  but I actually didn't want to hear anymore than I already had, so I  accepted his answer. I knew this was the best that I was going to get  from him, so I playfully admitted: "Fine I guess you're right, my mistake." before pushing Raiken, swaying to his side.

Like before I could tell I awakened his competitive side as he turned and pushed me back.  I tried to retaliate but he was too strong, pushing me again lightly towards the bed. As a giggle escaped my mouth he announced “Is that all you've got?”    before pushing me back down onto the bed. I felt like a child as he  turned over me shaking me slightly as my back was now touching the bed  sheets. We were both laughing, a little bit at the stupid fun we were  having, and a little bit at how stupid we probably looked to an  outsider. It was entertainment in its purest form, and now locked in our  positions we continued to laugh.

_*CRACK*_

"004, I'm still piss-."

The door opened suddenly, with the bubblegum-haired women  standing in the doorway. She seemed to lose what she was saying for a  second as she just looked at us. There I was, laying completely on my  back on his bed, as his body loomed over my, his arms planted firmly  next to the sides of my waste. We were having such an innocent moment,  but to an outsider it could look a lot worse. Even though I could tell  she was both, especially by the change in her tone, she decided to carry  out the rest of her sentence.

"I'm PISSED at you still but the others will be here momentarily. Maybe once you stop fucking like rabbits you'd care to join us."

_*CRASH*_

The sound rung in my ears as the door was slammed by the angry women. Whatever fun and enjoyment we were having was ruined by this women's  random intrusion, but it couldn't be all fun in games regardless. With that said I almost wanted to laugh at how bad she misread the situation. What  we have, I liked, but we can't just live for the good moments. We have  to live for the moments that can make things better as well. Working for  REMNANT, being the unmarked, those are the moments I'm taking about.  Fixing his position I found myself sitting back up on the edge of his  bed. The blonde haired man looked a little remorseful for what had just  occurred, opening his mouth slightly. 

"Don't-, it's  neither of our fault. It's a misconception she thought of from a glance.  Besides if I'm going to stay here for a while she'll have to get use to  me being around, so we'll just take these kind of things in stride.  Okay?" Raiken, looking mildly impressed, admitted “Wow, and here I thought I'd be comforting you.”  . 

I stuck out my tongue, teasing him slightly, but we both knew that we  should probably go out there. Maybe this was still to sudden, but I  didn't want to get the urge to do this when we were out there, so I  turned to Raiken and kissed _him_ on the lips for the first time.  As I stood slightly on my toes to each a medium height between the two  of us, the moment seemed to last forever. Our lips departed after about  five seconds, but our faces didn't move very far. We stayed close to one  another, as our breath collided. I wanted nothing more than to just  stay in here with Raiken and talk, play, and kiss the night away, but I  knew that wasn't a feasible reality. 

"Let's go meet the others, okay?​


----------



## Laix (Oct 7, 2014)

*FREYJA*
_An Unexpected Call_
____________________
The sun had finally fallen over the Land of Wind, turning the scorching heat of Sunagakure into a chilling cold that sweeps through the desert. Amidst the night leaving a pattern of foot prints through the sand was Freyja who looked more than irritated to be trekking through a desert to get to Sunagakure. 

She could see the tall, outdated vase-like buildings of the village hidden in the sand just a fair distance away. "_My my..._" Was uttered with a sigh, her crystal blue eyes glancing down at her feet. "My feet are killing me. I think I might hitch a ride." Flicking her sweeping blonde locks over her fair shoulders, she slammed her palm down through the ground, letting her chakra surge into the sand. With a feminine elegance to her movements, she pulled her now diamond-covered hand up, grains of sand rolling off like the fragments of a waterfall. Then she uttered a single, unintelligible command.

"Fjerne jord, f?der barnet mitt~."

Beneath her feet the earth began to rupture, disrupting the mountains of sand that lay over it. The ground gave birth to a dragon of beautiful diamond, its prismatic skin reflecting the light of the rising moon with a sparkling beauty. It was easily a hundred feet in length and large enough for her to jump on its head, sit down and cross her legs. Freyja then encrusted her right finger with diamond and began filing away at the nails on her left hand as the dragon she rid upon soared towards Sunagakure with impressive speed, guided by merely her thoughts.

"_So how's your wife doing?_" A Sunagakure Jōnin asks his colleague, legs rested on his desk while on the night shift of his job as a watchman for the watchtower. His larger, plumper colleague is sat opposite tucking into a bag of potato chips.

"_Yeah she's good,_" He replies between bites. "She's been spendin' a lot of money lately though. Tried to talk to her but she ain't having it."

"_Sometimes it's best to let the Mrs have her way, isn't it? Then you got time to hang out with the boys without her moaning!_"

"_Ahhh, you know it! Helps with the kids too. I love 'em but sometimes you just need a break._"

"_I know that feeling, man._"

The two jolly boys were so deep into their humorous conversation that they failed to notice the blonde riding in on a ginormous diamond dragon. Not even the triangles of moonlight being deflected on to the watchtower from the dragon's skin caught their attention. She could hear their conversation through her telepathy which, upon her command, could pick up people's thoughts within a short radius. Freyja couldn't help but laugh and mock Sunagakure's idea of 'security'. No wonder they was the laughingstock of the five nations when this was supposed to stop enemy attacks.

If she wanted to, she could just kill the Kazekage and declare herself the their new leader. If anyone disagreed, they could enjoy the rest of their days in a vegetative state being cared for by underpaid nurses as a failing hospital. 

"Oh yeah, how's the baby?" The bigger guard asked, finishing his bag and moving on to a second. He tore it open with his teeth and began tucking in once again.

"_Yeah, he's good. Wife was two weeks overdue but the baby's happy and healthy. Just doing overtime now to try and save up for a new place._"

"That's great! I'm so happy for you~."

A sarcastic, feminine third voice alerted the two guards who quickly sprung out of their seats. They only had to look behind them to see a svelte woman leaning in the door frame, filing her nails with a diamond finger. Her creamy blonde locks were flowing over her shoulders and her eyes were affixed with her amateur manicure.

Before they could even question her identity, she spoke again.

"Sorry to interrupt your jolly catch-up but I was in the area and was wondering where I could find a certain blonde? He's about this tall..." Freyja stretched her arm about a foot above her head. "... Really muscular, has a scar on the left side of his face? Was with a shorter girl with orange hair?" She went back to filing her nails, awaiting a response.

The men looked at each other with narrowed gazes. They both knew who she was talking about as they were a couple of tourists here during the day when the watchtower is open for the public to visit. In fact, they were meaning to chase up the blonde for causing damage to the structure. However, this woman looked like trouble and they didn't feel like selling out a fellow Sunagakure shinobi.

"_You do know you're stepping on to village territory without prior permission to enter, right?_" The plumper man questioned her intelligence as he slowly reached for his pouch where a number of shuriken were stored. In the blink of an eye, she had pushed him down against the desk, raising her right leg over him in a suggestive manner as her hands pinned him down.

"And do _you_ know that bringing a weapon out against a lady is very unattractive?"

"_Shit! Yosuke, do something!_" The guard called out to his friend who quickly swallowed away his fears, pulling out a kunai of his own and lunging at her with a sharp thrust. 

Freyja tutted at him, shaking her head slowly. He'd just made a mistake that was going to cost him the life he spoke so dearly of~.
​______________​A ringing sound distracted Freyja, like the digital buzz of a cellphone. "Oh~, a phonecall? I wonder what Mr Nakano wants this time," She pondered as she raised her right index and middle fingers to her temple, applying a small pressure of chakra. This was a special technique used for long-distance communication with targets who possess the special, unique seal provided by her. Natsu was one of these people and frequently called her to check up on her progress. The conversations were done entirely mentally, allowing for privacy even in a crowded room.

_(Mr Nakano, I've been expecting your call)_ she purred, stepping over the blood-soaked body of the larger guard slumped against his desk. _(If this is about Edie you may as well save it because I've left her in Fuzen)_

_(Actually it's about Konoha. There's been a problem)_

_(A problem?)_ Her interest was piqued. Freyja stepped outside the watchtower and leaned against the balcony, taking care not to touch the decapitated body of the other guard lying right by her feet. 

(A problem. There's been a disturbance at the prison)

_(You mean that prison where you illegally detained that Hyūga and the little blondie, then had me convince the governor that it was perfectly legal and influence the judge to give them lengthy sentences?)_ Freyja's jibes were flawlessly brilliant and she knew this. Turning around, she flicked some brain matter off her white stilettos as she rolled her tongue along the wall of her cheek.

Natsu took a moment to respond, seemingly not too happy with her bout of sarcasm. (_Yes... *That* one. I need you to come back and sort this for me._)

(_"Sort" this for you? Honey, I've got shit to do. Maybe if I've got time after, okay?_)

_(W-Wait! What abo-)_

_(Goodbye, Mr. Nakano)_

Freyja hung up by removing her fingers from her temple, disrupting the mental connection. With a soft sigh, she approached the balcony facing the village of Sunagakure and leaned over it, letting her hair flow through the night wind.

"Where are you hiding, Raiken?"
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 7, 2014)

*LIN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL
PART 6

____________________________________​
_Time seemed to slow down as her spear of lightning flew, almost as if the air suddenly became coated with a viscous oil. Hana's eyes widened and she spun, on the spot, like a ballet dancer desperate to get out of the way of an imminent death. She gave a hoarse screech of pain as the tip tore into the side of her shoulder, taking away with it a small piece of her flesh. The ground behind her exploded as the jutsu impacted, branches of lightning erratically erupting from the crater. It really was an impressive sight. Though, Hana didn't quite have the luxury - or disposition - to admire it. 

Blood trickled down from the wound. At first, in drips, but then in full force once the bleeding began to speed up. It spread across her robes, then made her way down her arms, her hips and her legs, meandering like a river in and around her bones until it began to gather around the ground beneath at the feet. Hana clutched at the wound, breath heavy and her gratitude for her continued survival alleviated by the fact she'd just taken grievous damage. 

Lin, however, seemed unsatisfied. She landed on the ground with a soft thud, her face lined with a disgruntled frown instead of the victory smile she'd planned on using instead. Her naginata was held by her side. "Tsk. You're a hard one to get rid of," was said with an annoyed tone. She'd really thought this was it. 

The girl took a step back, then stopped, suddenly feeling the wall of heat from the fire scorch at her back. It was nothing compared to the excruciating pain on her shoulder, but Hana didn't particularly fancy a bath in a sea of flames. "Heh, sorry to disappoint, Lin." Hana smiled, despite herself. She needed to do something about the bleeding, otherwise even if she won, she was still liable to die from bleeding out. 

"Oh? You are?" was uttered in a low whisper. 

The smile dropped immediately, rubbed off of the canvas of Hana's face. She gave a fresh howl of pain, a scream so loud it reverberated even above the sound of the fire slowly consuming the forest. And above the chuckle Lin gave, when she dragged the blade of her naginata across her cousin's opposite forearm. A fresh splatter of blood sprayed the ground immediately in front of Hana. 

"Don't get so sassy just because you dodged one of my jutsu by some stupid fluke. The way you are now, I don't even need any more ninjutsu to finish you off," Lin said coldly, flicking the blood off the blade and into the fire with a casual flick of her wrist. The daughter of Raigaa stepped forward again, gave a 'hmph' and then brought her hand crashing against Hana's cheek. Her cousin gave a grunt, twisted her body and tried to attack back with a kick, but Lin quickly caught it and took the opportunity to smash her kneecap with the flat of her blade. Hana cried out in pain again, her sword making a dull clatter as it fell to the earth. Lin smiled and then proceeded to wail on her in a violent rhythm of slaps, punches and elbows.

"Can't smile when I've got my fist in your mouth, can you? Stupid bitch. Where's your pride now, huh? On the tip of my blade? On the ground? On the end of my fist? Perhaps the sleeve of my dress? I reserved a special patch on that button just for a little splash of your blood, you know. You're *welcome*!" She declared the last sentence with a final slap. 

Hana fell back, knees buckling but miraculously not collapsing quite just yet. Her face had been pretty; flawless and unscathed. Now it was an ugly mess of blood and fresh bruises, with even the shape of her skull slightly morphed by her now shattered cheekbones and jaw. She took a desperate gasp for air, finally allowed the chance to breathe again, and looked at Lin. They'd always been rivals before, but it was a friendly rivalry. Hana never thought that Lin would attack her with such... hungry malice. "W-what happened to you?" she wheezed, her voice strained by the pain. 

Lin smiled, raising one of her immaculate eyebrows, walking forward again while speaking. "Nothing, Hana. This is who I've always been. This family trial made me realize that. I'm nothing but a brute like my father. I'm not a good little girl like you are, or your family." She stopped her walk and eyed up Hana, raising her naginata up into the air until the blade cast a long and dark shadow over her body. It cut her body perfectly in half; a nice clean bifurcation. "But, for what it's worth..." For the briefest of moments, her smile vanished, replaced with a faint look of sorrow and remorse. 

"I am a little sorry about this."

And then she swung down.
_


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 7, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kisei

Konohagakure​

_Today began like nearly every other morning: Up at half-past-five, which allotted me a whole half-hour to allow my body and brain to fully wake up. Then afterwards, it was time for breakfast...which really only consisted of milk, water, and fruit juice; I typically do not eat breakfast, save for important events such as tests. Following that, I started my morning workout routine with stretches, and then running several laps. The number of laps I ran on any given day was based on how I was feeling after waking up. Since I had thought ahead and gave myself three days to become familiar with the immediate area around my apartment, I ended up running 10 half-mile laps; at least, what I assume was a half-mile; circling around my apartment building. After I had finished my run, it was back to stretching. 

When I had returned to my room, it was nearing 7 o' clock. Six forty-seven to be precise. After the second set of stretches, I proceeded to begin my muscle conditioning: Crunches, push-ups, pull-ups; which, in spite of the initial griping of the landlord, I had..."installed" a horizontal metal bar in the ceiling of my room; and so on.

Like I said, today began like nearly every other morning...that is, except for when a young man - who I immediately recognized as a Leaf Genin - decided to let himself in...without knocking...how rude.  _

"I could have sworn I locked that door. Regardless..." _I grunt, currently in the middle of pull-ups when he opened my room door._ "Seeing as how you are not wildly brandishing a weapon of any sort, I can only surmise you are here about the mission I sent out. Correct?"​


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2014)

_

Wet & Wild
Liquid Time Event
Interaction: Edie 
Kyo Minami
_​

Having her body so close, he remembered that she was a woman. Edie was a woman in all form of the word when it came to her body. From her chest, all the way down to her hips, even her eyes were something that someone could drown in. Those icy blue eyes were completely different from his red ones. Edie was like the damn sun, in body form, she had everything most girls got jealous of, but as he held her close to him. 

There was no doubt in his head, that she knew how to show it off, she knew what she had, and what guys wanted to look at. Though that was completely different from knowing how to work it, she was mature in body, but there was something?s that if Edie had, she would be the most dangerous woman he ever met. 

?Just relax?.? Kyo leaned down and a slight smirk appeared on his lips as he got closer got this, ?I?ll make it easy??

Kyo picked Edie up bridal style before slowly moving he looked down at her. He felt her stiffen up under his touch. Despite all her talking, she was still a girl, almost all talk and no actual game.  The way she felt in his arms made him almost laugh, there was something cute about that type of thing. Deep inside she was scared and she was looking up at him as if he was going to let her go. 

?You are smiling like an idiot, do you know that?? She asked before Kyo shrugged his shoulders.

?I was just thinking?.? He admitted before laying her on the water, ?Straighten up and relax.?

She did what she was told and straighten up her back. Though she wasn?t relaxing, Kyo hand rested underneath the curve of her back lifting her a bit higher than she was allowing herself. 

?I need you to relax for me Edie.? He said, ?Just come on, relax.?

?That is easier said than done!?

?I won?t drop you?.?

?You are going to so drop me!?​
He released a sigh before moving one of his hand up her back and then with the other, he moved that to her upper back before leaning down.

?What did I say? Relax.?​


----------



## Cjones (Oct 7, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure IX*


She was broken, a shambled mess, tears running over the sides of her face as she watched her only son attempt to crawl to her side. The Tsuchikage foot stood placed directly in the middle of the young boy?s back, he was unable to move, only able to look. No one could stop him now, this would be the beginning of the end and the moment only grew more satisfying as he watched his mother, Ruka, fall to the floor in a near slump. Her claws dug deep into her throat as she begged Kyo not to look at what she was going to do, possibly something that she thought would appease the man who held her son?s life in his hand. 

?What is it do you think you can do?? The sound of gushing blood was the only thing heard in this little area of grim silence. Ruka began to gargle and gag as her nails dug deeper into her throat, staining everything about her from the neck down in her lifeblood. Too much sad a moment even more heartbreaking?she sobbed through all of this. Osamu simply stared at her display, that she would go this far for him, it was quite a noble display the true show of love that a supposed mother had for her child. It was something that could only be respect, but then again to Osamu anything could give birth even dogs.

But didn?t make them a mother in his eyes.

?I find you to be an unsightly mess at this moment. Is this what you think will appease me? Clawing out your own throat? If I wanted the pleasure of no longer hearing your voice?? From Kyo?s place on the ground there was a loud ear-splitting sound that rung through his ears and even in his mind. His mother begged him not to look, yet he did so anyway and the sight was more than enough to send him over the edge. It was slow motion, everything, complete dead silence. He was force to watch as blood vomited out of Ruka?s mouth and she began to fall over so slowly. Her hair swaying behind her before hitting the ground with a soft thud with blood gushing out her throat while she gasped for air. 

Osamu had shot her directly through the throat. 

?I would've silenced you from the beginning.? No hint of emotion in his deep tone. 

*?M-m-m-m-m-m-?..MOOOOOOOOOOOOOTHER. ARGH.?* His face slammed into the ground quickly shutting up his outcry of worry. Osamu slammed his foot on top of his head, looking down upon him with a cold stare. ?Your mother is a pathetic woman, but fret not, as much as I wish her demise she holds a trump card over me which keeps me from taking her life, but yours however.? The long blackened barrel of his rifle pressed deep into the back of his grandson?s head. This right here was the biggest moment of this entire invasion.

?Don?t cry my grandchild, though death indeed surrounds you, people slain by my orders, this hole will survive and prosper.? Various people around the village had begun to make their escape, some even making it to safety outside of the villages? walls. Even within the sights of the Explosive Crops, they didn?t react and simply let them walk away unscathed. A far different change than the beginning of this entire occupation of Fuzengakure. 

?I?m sure both your mother and you must have found it funny. Just why hadn?t Shiori slaughter that young girl you left and all the miserable people with her?? 

_With Jirou?_
?I have a quota of people to kill and you?re the last one little shit.? Masami dangled in the air at the hands of the Explosive Corps second in command. A crushing grip he had around her throat, but the Senju was still very much conscious, staring directly at him with in defiance. He wouldn?t allow his life to be forfeit, this early in the game, he still had someone he needed to reach and no one would take this from him. The cocked smile of Jirou was enough to infuriate him, but he had to keep his head in addition, there was something he had said that caught his attention. 

?W-what do you mean quota?? Masami questioned in his grip. ?Ha. Let?s just say, we weren?t given the order to completely slaughter the population; however, that doesn?t mean you aren?t going to die.? His fist knocked back with a giant smile on his face even so Masami wasn?t going to allow herself to simply go down in such a way. Vines began to slowly creep out of her kimono sleeve while she continued to lock eyes with him. 

_?You shall not kill me.?_ 

_With Ayame?_
?Ahhh, am I an enemy of this village? Depends.? The tired kunoichi covered her mouth just as she turned to address the new arrival to the scene of this soon to be burial ground. Down in the hole behind her Marietta placed herself between Lucia and the collapsing cave as a make shift shield. The stones pierced through her back and penetrated her arms nevertheless she refused to let either of them be crushed. 

?It may seem as if I?m an enemy of this village, but ask yourself young girl. If someone stole something of yours, presented it as their own and then you decided to take action against them?would that make you their enemy or them your enemy?? A simply framed question for the new arrival, perhaps, though Ayame knew it was all just of bunch of fluff. She had a duty to fulfill, so this girl would just be one more death on her already long list. 

?Perhaps it doesn?t matter? Whatever you wish to believe is up to out as for me I have a quota to meet and so.? A fierce look of clarity came over Ayame with a seal brandished in her hand. ?I need you to die.? Was her simple response as she tossed it toward the intruder. 

*BOOM*

_With Yori?_
_?We shall send the message that at any given time, if we will it to be so, we can conquer any village of Black with overwhelming power and destroy as much as possible, yes, even those traitors from our own side who wish to mingle with this trash; however, such a display is simply not enough. A fact that grandfather knows, which is what makes him such a brilliant man.?_ Yori continued look upon all the devastation wrought from her seat atop the giant pillar they rode in on. ?If destroy all that dwells in this place, what exactly can that accomplish? It would be pointless slaughter. On the other hand if we violate this land we grow tired and allow the survivors to escape, three will be witness that have bared witness to this event, then??

_With Osamu?_
?Then those who survive will be given the chance to rebuild and prosper yet again, in order to take up arms against us. That is where you are needed.? His foot rose off the back of his head and slammed into his back once again. Kyo looked up only to be looking straight down the barrel of his rifle. ?You, who happen to be the heir to this clan which is the symbol of this village. I will make you a martyr. You will die here and inspire the people of this village to rally to against us, against White, for war to break out between hour two sides.? A blinding white light began to charge through his firearm while he spoke to Kyo about the end of his life. 

?Just like my other two grandchildren you will make me just as proud as them, Kyo, for in death you shall be important piece that will bring about to end to this peaceful schism.? The light was completely blinding as it came to a full charge, a jinton bullet, which would completely deconstruct Kyo and leave nothing left. 

?Farewell my grandson.? 

*CLANG*

The emitted energy, just like before, was redirected high into the sky. A massive white cube appeared overhead powerful enough to cause a kick start of powerful wind currents before quickly dissipating into nothing. Osamu looked to see a shadow disperse and carry Kyo off and land toward Ruka. His eyes immediately darkened that not only did someone stop him from caring out his plan, but the person who stopped him was someone was a familiar face he bore witness to once or twice. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kiku Mitsuhide




?You?re the samurai appointed the body guard of the KazeKage?that means if you?re here.? Immediately his earpiece as well as those of all other Explosive Corps members began to emit a sound of static. 

*KIRRRRSH SKNIT*

_With Yori..._
A visibly shock expression over came her as the static buzzed through her ear.?What is this?? She asked herself before the cause of the problem soon presented itself once the static ended and a very sing-song voice caused a deep scowl to reach across her face. 

?*HELLOOOOOOOOOOO. ~ ♥?* 

​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2014)

Sano Aburame

Konoha

Who dat?



Yami Munesanzun said:


> "I could have sworn I locked that door. Regardless..." _I grunt, currently in the middle of pull-ups when he opened my room door._ "Seeing as how you are not wildly brandishing a weapon of any sort, I can only surmise you are here about the mission I sent out. Correct?"[/INDENT]



Sano blinked a little bit. "Oh? It was locked?" He looked at the door and smirked, "I didn't notice." A light snicker escaped his lips. "Yes! I am here to be your best friend! Sano Aburame! They call me..." Sano leaps back and throws one hand forward while crouching slightly. "The Hero of Konoha~ The God of Bugs~ And all around a nice guy! Sano!" He smiled and bowed. "Haha! Pleasure to meet you!" 


This time! Sano thought, This time he would secure the friendship from the get go! With his impulsive flare and style! There was no way this could fail! "You did good Sano!" He thought to himself, A massive bug giving him a pat on the back. "Good job kid." "Thank you bug Sama!" Sano bows and smirks. "Man i'm cool."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Liquid Time]*

_*Freedom*​_The sun stays high in the sky slowly starting to pour its shining rays of what some may compare to "hope" over the village hidden in the leaf. Watching as the giant star appears to take away what once was the darkness of the night, Wakahisa Mamoru, a man that currently is going through his mid forties stays sitting at the top of what would be the monument which shows the faces of all the Hokage that this shinobi village has been led by. Even though the generations have changed and some ways of thinking together with the technology has advanced, the  tradition of sculpting the faces of their leaders has been preserved. Without going in deep about this, lets just keep going with what this man has to offer. Many may think "why should I care about a mid aged man who is crazy enough to go up there even before the sun rises?" well, no one should care about him but probably hearing a bit about him may help to know why he has a special spot this time.

Again, Wakahisa Mamoru, 43 years old, married with three children of 15, 13 and 9 years old; shinobi of the leaf and...Captain of one of Konoha?s Hunter-nin squads. Being the leader of a squad of about ten people who have been trained in order to finish traitors and other sort of criminals, he has to deal with many different kinds of personalities either from subordinates or from enemies;  one of those enemies was without a doubt Akabane Rauji also known as Kirigakure?s White Dragon. The first and last time they fought until now, the ANBU leader was taken by surprise and cetainly ended in the hospital for a while, however what concerned him was not his defeat at the hands of the S-rank criminal but the reason for such a being to infiltrate Konoha. Since then he has started a certain routine of meditation in this place and has dragged a certain person with him-

"Sorry for making you wait, captain."the apathetic voice reached his ears as he turns around with a little smirk in his face. Akaya Uchiha, a fifteen-year-old boy with bad attitude and an amazingly powerful capacity to screw up his own life by hurting himself and hurting others. This boy has been in his squad for about eight years, in a way it was a shame that he wasn?t allowed yet ?by his clan- to join them properly because thatps how it was, even though the Uchiha has been part of the Black Ops for a while now, there is no registers and as such there?s no payment for him. Basically the bot is putting his life in an extremely absurd risk in exchange of nothing and apparently that?s what worried him, because that is what the White Dragon wants, he wanted that guy to be part of his plans. "It is fine, i am forcing you to do this anyway."Yes, even though he was an ANBU, the kind of shinobi who usually wouldn?t show feelings or at least would constantly hide them but he and his squad were different, during a mission it was a must to cut any sort of feeling that could interfere however inside the village they were less stiff than the rest. Having said that, it quite obvious from where Akaya and Kaito?s behavior comes from this man?s lenient attitude towards them.

"Let?s start then"then he stands and begins to stretch his body. The black-haired teenager behind him does the same after letting out a sigh; it was weird but that man was the kind to always win against him no matter what, it was fairly strange that a few days after coming out from the hospital he forced the jinchuuriki to meditate and have some mental training with him. The excus ehe gave back then was: _"Even among us, you are starting to go through emotional changes, and having you out of control during missions may be dangerous"_. It wa strue that Akaya wasn?t the most relaxed and quiet guy around but he knew that was able to put his job before his emotions any day, still those attacks of anger that took over him now and then were certainly a problem so he didn?t have much to complain when the ANBU pretty much ordered to accompany him almost everyday unless there was something more important to do.

Then they stood next to each other. Giving a step forward, they separate their feet, one in fron of the other,  and start throwing a punch. The movement was slow, as if only trying to measure the length of it. Next came a slow kick although it was just them raising their feet without any actual strength behind. As they started to move their upper bodies, one could feel how they were starting to get in sync, with slow and relaxing movements, going with the flow of the moment as the warm breeze passes by and the sunlight starts to  finally cover them."I heard from Takao that you got a certain new power."is what the man comments without stopping. Both of them having their eyes closed, trying to get the feeling they are looking for.

"Right. I don?t understand it well, but apparently it will help me during fights. "his reply was calm, lately his anger had been less and less although he didn?t know when someone would push his buttons."I see, but has been something worrying you? You don?t seem too happy with it. "akaya remained in silent for a second, certanly there was something bothering him about how the Stigma of the Flame God worked but that wasn?t what had been in his mind lately, indeed, it is something that has been in his mind since he saw the awful fight he had against his own clone during the chunin exams. Doubting for a second, the boy finally reaches the conclusion that probably mamoru wa sthe right person to question about what he wanted to know.

"That?s not exactly what?s been bothering me but if you want to know, I have a quesion for you,Captain."

"What is it?"

"What is _freedom_?"


----------



## Bringer (Oct 7, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 6*


"I _wasn't_ doubting your abilities." Hado replied defensively as he turned to face the girl who's hair color resembled a cloudless sky. Did he not say before even suggesting someone go with her, that he wasn't doubting her abilities as a kunoichi. After all, the young Terumi believed in safety in numbers. It never hurt to be cautious, and with being Hado's first B rank mission... Scratch that, his first mission in general, he found himself being sort of... Nervous. 

Hypothetically, if even one of his peers died on this mission, how would he react? He hardly knew these people, and it was a thought that genuinely bothered him. Would he really shrug off their deaths? _"What am I saying... If anyone's dying on this mission it would be"_ Hado noticed he was still looking at Kei. How awkward, she probably thinks that he's a weirdo now. The ivory haired teen turned his head to look back out the window. Luckily for him, Kei was still speaking, and had her attention focused on Ren and Taneda. Before the young shinobi drifted back into the labyrinth that was his mind, he had heard the last part of what Kei had said. 

"So do any of you happen to be secret millionaires who can bribe our enemies away?" He commented with a cheeky smile, picking up after what Kei said. When nobody laughed... He turned his head back towards the window. _"Tough crowd... Conversations with Kirisaki were waaay easier."_ Maybe it'd be best... If he just stayed out the discussion. After all, with the limited information they had, it wasn't like they could formulate a solid plan. 

_________________________________

Hado's cheek rested against the palm of his hand, as he stared out the window watching things blur by. Amazing, the sun was beginning to set, even though they had been driving since the morning. It made sense to the young Terumi in retrospect, after all this was no train. His cheek had been resting upon his hand for so long, that it had turned red. Removing his hand, he turned back to look at the others. Ren was obviously still driving, his eyes watching the road intently, as he nonchalantly answered more of Taneda's questions. 

"If this vehicle was traveling at ninety miles per hour, and had a thirty second head start against an enemy shinobi's technique that traveled one hundred and five miles per hour, how long would it take for the collision to occur?"

"A little over three minutes."

Hado then turned to Kei who was in the passenger seat. Her eyes were closed, but he couldn't tell rather she was asleep or not. Hell, who could sleep with Taneda in the car.

"When will we be arriving to Gūwa Town?"

The ivory haired shinobi turned back towards Ren expecting him to answer, but another voice did.

"Very soon." Said a voice, which surely didn't belong to Kei. "Just a little over three minutes." Suddenly Hado felt an arm wrap around his shoulder. When he turned his head towards Taneda, he saw the woman also place her arm around his shoulder as well, but that arm had a gun in its hand. Her feet was resting on the center compartment of the car. "So you're the four little piggies miss tight ass sent." Suddenly she smiled sadistically. "The name's Mearī, and I await your arrival." And just like that she was gone.


----------



## Laix (Oct 7, 2014)

*RAIKEN *
REMNANT 
*PART 9*
______________________________​   So that was it. They was official; officially Kirisaki and Raiken.  When she finally returned the kiss she owed him, he felt their  relationship strengthen yet something weaken. It was his defenses, they  were lowering in the presence of this girl and he didn't even attempt to  stop it. While he usually distanced himself from relationships, Raiken  excused it this time. Not only was Kirisaki at risk of harm regardless  of whether he involved her in his personal life or not, there was  something about her that he felt was well worth it.
 
Kirisaki was first out his room, waiting for Raiken to come out before  sitting down. They both took a seat next to each other on the cocoa  brown leather sofa, where he noticed the quick second glances Lily was  giving him from the corner of her eye. While she would never say it, he  knew she was agitated from walking in on him and Kirisaki in a rather  awkward position. It wasn’t just that they were seemingly having a  moment in a shared apartment but for other, more personal reasons they  both knew. There was an elephant in the room that only three people knew  about, with the third emerging from her bedroom carrying an open  laptop.
 
It was Saya, the Yamanaka who was the brains of REMNANT. She noticed  that Raiken was sat with Kirisaki looking noticeably happier while Saya  was stood across the room, arms folded and a look of rotten death on her  face. “I see you two finally made up. I didn’t hear any wall pounding  so I’m guessing that’s going to come later.” Her comments were delivered  with a matter-of-fact tone laced with the faintest sarcasm, bringing  blushing cheeks to Kirisaki and an averted gaze from Raiken. Lily on the  other hand wasn’t impressed at all, her arms only tightening together.  Saya knew what the problem was and took great pleasure in poking the  lion’s cage. “As much as I’d like to be the talk-show host for this  family dilemma, Raiken isn’t the father of the baby and we need to move  on. In fact, I can hear the other two entering the building.” 
 
Kirisaki was confused at first, her ears twitching like a startled dog  trying to figure out where the noise came from. It was then she  remembered that the Yamanaka was telepathic and skilled one at that. She  could probably hear their thoughts and knew they were nearby.
 
Setting her laptop down on the coffee table, Saya pulled another pack of  jelly babies from the pocket of her lab coat and ripped it open. She  began munching away while addressing the three. 
 
“So I’ve correlated Kirisaki’s memories with the  vague data we have on the supposed Unmarked and the results are  strange. In some parts they match up, in some parts they don’t.”
 
Stroking his chin, Raiken added a few words. “Is it safe to assume that Freyja’s been messing with her?” 
 
“It’ssssss…” Saya stretched her words, like she was unsure of the answer herself. “It’s  hard to say. I thought I would’ve found solid evidence but I’ve only  found light traces of Freyja’s handiwork. I doubt Kirisaki works for  Freyja unwillingly however as that sort of modification would’ve been  found with ease.” Upon hearing she was in the clear, Kirisaki looked up at Lily with a smug smile as if to say _“I told you so!”_ The cherry-haired girl rolled her eyes before focusing them on the mental expert.
 
“You said _‘unwillingly’_. There’s still the chance she could be working for DIVERGENT willingly, which wouldn’t require any sort of mental manipulation.”
 
“But that doesn’t explain her regeneration or how she survived a head wound, does it?”  Raiken rebutted her points, heading down the path of another argument  between the two. Lily almost growled in response but was cut off by Saya  who agreed with 004.
 
“No, it doesn’t. Usually a severe head wound  will kill one of you. It appears in the case of Kirisaki, it didn’t.  That should be enough to at least make her a high contender for the  Unmarked.”
 
“Oh please.” Lily shrugged off the comments, flicking her fringe away from her eyes. “There’s every chance she’s using medical ninjutsu or even apart of that immortal religion. What’s it called? Masochism?”
 
“Jashinism.”
 
Kirisaki’s answer drew all eyes to her as she corrected Lily’s mistake with a tone bordering on serious. 
 
“Yeah… _That_. I still don’t trust her.”
 
“Well tough, you’re gonna have to get used to her. She’s sticking around.”  Raiken wrapped a protective arm around Kirisaki, pulling her closer  towards him as he glared towards Lily. He didn’t like Lily’s attitude at  all towards her. She was being so sour and unnecessarily critical,  poking holes in every argument or fact in favour of her being the  Unmarked. Raiken wanted to say he knew why she was doing it but if it  was the reason he thought it was, it would be rather pathetic and  beneath the girl he knew was better than that.
 
Before the mouthy woman could fire another shot, the steel door swung  open and down came the stairs two alternating footsteps. Saya stood up  to greet the arrivals, opening the door between the stairway and the  apartment itself. In walked two people, both blonde and blue-eyed of differing  heights. The male was slightly shorter than Raiken and around the same  height as Lily, while the girl was clearly younger than perhaps all of  them. Even though she was the same height as Saya, she had a more  innocent look about her face while the Yamanaka certainly looked her  age.
 
Gesturing towards them, Saya presented the two as if they were products  on sale at the supermarket. “Kirisaki, meet 003 and 011.” The girl stood  up and bowed courteously before extending her hand. 
 
“Hey, I’m Kirisaki Shinkō! It’s a pleasure to meet you both,” She smiled, with the young girl being the first to shake her hand. 
 
“Wow, what a beautiful name! I’m Rue, 003. It’s a pleasure to meet you too~!” 
 
  With fair, blonde locks that curled near the end and big blue eyes  that looked deeper than the sky, her pink summer dress was admired by  the Unmarked.
​Kirisaki was immediately in awe at the girl but  also slightly saddened. While she was adorable, she was also incredibly  young. Kirisaki guessed the girl was eleven, perhaps even twelve at a  stretch yet she was apart of REMNANT, a group of individuals who  survived a horrible experiment comparable to torture. 

To think this girl  was so young yet had been through so much yet could proudly wear a  triumphant smile on her face, Kirisaki began to feel bad just for  complaining about her life.​


----------



## Laix (Oct 7, 2014)

*RAIKEN *
REMNANT 
*PART 10*
______________________________
​The boy then stepped  forward, a flirtatious smirk on his face. One hand  shoved in his  pocket, he extended the other to shake with Kirisaki. “Name’s 011. Nice to meet ya.”   She saw his eyes wonder from her face to her chest in such a casual   manner that she was certain he didn’t even care if she knew. Her face   immediately went from a sweet smile to a grimace. Before she could say   anything however, Raiken was now stood beside her with an arm around   her.​ “Tate, you can back off. She’s taken, okay?”

 011 scoffed at the revelation. “Woah! *Already!?* You don’t waste any time, man!”   Kirisaki was warmed by Raiken's protective stance over her, laughing   under her breath. She took solace in knowing he meant what he said when   he said he was going to protect her. Not only did it cover harm from   DIVERGENT and the likes of Freyja, but from the prying eyes of flirty   friends.

 He seemed like the opposite of Raiken. While the  muscular blonde was  confident, he wasn't cocky. Tate seemed to be  oozing confidence and  cockiness, wearing a black hoodie lined with  yellow and only a low-cut  white shirt underneath. He had a pair of grey  knee-length shorts on and  some simple sneakers while his jaw munched  away on some gum. ​Even  if she wasn't with Raiken, there was no way  in hell she'd even  consider dating this guy. He looked too slimy and  like a bit of a  player, two traits that she couldn't bare to see in an  individual.  Kirisaki wouldn't be surprised if he regularly visited the  club  upstairs which was supposedly just a cover for what lied beneath.

Although it was his home, Kirisaki still found it rude to see Tate throw   himself down on the three-seater sofa, resting his legs on the arm and   his hands behind his head. "So what you got, Saya?"   He asked, spitting his chewed gum into the nearby bin. Rue also took a   seat, choosing to sit on her favorite armchair which happened to be  near  where Lily was standing. She gave the woman a quick wave who  returned  it with a genuine smile, something Kirisaki thought she was  incapable  of. 

"What I've got is some news. Since you're all here, I may as well get on to the juicy parts."   Returning to her seat, she quickly checked something on her laptop   while slipping a green jelly baby into her mouth. Raiken and Kirisaki   also took their seats too, ready to see what Saya had concluded. 

"Alright, so carrying on from what I said just a   few moments ago, Kirisaki is likely to be the Unmarked. The best way  to  test this would be a test of the Five Blessings. If she can do all   five, she's most definitely the Unmarked."

Kirisaki repeated the term with confusion. 

"The..._ Five Blessings?_"

With a smirk on her face, Lily was swift to explain.

"The Five Blessings. I assume Raiken explained your regeneration to you, correct?" 

"N-No actually, he didn't...?" She looked over at Raiken, who then looked over at Saya as a gesture to explain. With a reluctant sigh, she began. 

"Your regeneration is called the Valkyrian   Heart. As a descendant of the Valkyrie, you're blessed with   near-immortality and the ability to heal wounds as soon as they are   infected. That is just one of the Five Blessings passed down through the   Valkyrian bloodline."

Eager to join in on the discussion, Rue elaborated. "Some people can   perform two, three, maybe even four but nobody can do all five. Everyone   can do at least one however and that's the regeneration - it's the   easiest way to figure out a descendant of the Valkyrie!"

"And, it's also why you was all targeted by   DIVERGENT. I don't think they actually cared for the other blessings or   even knew about them. They was only interested in your regeneration and   so the experiments you were subjected to revolved mostly around your   blood and testing the limitations of your Heart."

Kirisaki nodded along as Saya slipped another sweet into her mouth.

"The Unmarked is someone who wasn't found by   DIVERGENT and was lucky enough to grow up without being submitted to   their torture. Through our intelligence gathering, we've concluded that   the Unmarked is from Konoha, is female and is no older than twenty  years  of age. You tick all three of those boxes I presume unless you're   post-op."

Rue snorted at her comment with even Raiken unable to contain a light   smirk. Kirisaki was beginning to warm to Saya's humour no matter how   crude it may be. Adjusting her glasses, she continued.

"We also suspect them of being able to perform   the rarest feat amongst the rarest descendants of the rarest bloodline   which is using all Five Blessings." Saya began counting them out on her fingers as she sucked on the sour taste of her orange jelly baby. "The other four are _'Descensum', 'Transmutation', 'Chakrallis' _and_ 'Resurgence'_.   If we really want to prove you're the Unmarked, we should train and   test you tomorrow evening. Even if you're not the Unmarked, I'm certain   you're at the very least a member of our bloodline which would only   create more questions than it does answers."

"However," Lily added, butting in with a smug tone. "You should be able to pass at least one, even if you're a member of our bloodline but not the Unmarked. Otherwise..."

"We'll have a liar on our hands."​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 7, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Well, you certainly are...excitable. Seems like I will have to forego my morning workout today. " _I mutter out loud as I drop down to the floor, landing lighter than one might expect._ "I will be honest, though. I did not expect an Aburame, of all people, to take up an escort-around-the-village mission with such...ah...'vigor'" _I look him over, gulping down another cup's-worth of water_ "Of course, I mean no offense when I say that. From what I have seen and heard, the members of your clan tend to be rather...reserved."

_I sit down on the edge of my bed and yawn quietly, covering my mouth._ "I also did not expect anybody to get here quite this early." _I say through my yawning_. "Now, in addition to simply showing me around your quaint village, you will also be responsible for acting as - shall we say - my 'bodyguard'. Not necessarily in the sense that you will be fighting people off, but if any of the civilians that are more 'vocal' against Genin coming in from the opposing nation learn that I am one, then I would need you to simply tell them that you have been tasked with keeping an eye on me. Or something similar. I hope this is acceptable to you...?" _I ask, watching his face._


----------



## Laix (Oct 7, 2014)

_ 
Edie Nakano_
*PART 3*
_______________________​ She hated being held in his arms. Not only was she scared he was gonna drop her into the water at any moment or he was too weak to carry a grown woman like her, but it reminded her of that incident in the hotel. A teenage girl drunk on lust opening her heart and finally accepting her emotions, only to be turned down rather harshly even if unintentional.

They were going to be friends. That was the promise, she had to accept it. All she could do was suck it up and just smile away.

Following his instructions, Edie tried her hardest to relax but was struggling. It was only when she began to daydream of a private shopping day in Chō Chō's after their newest summer collection was released could she finally be at ease in his arms. 

Kyo then began to slowly lower her into the water, reminding the blonde to keep her eyes closed so she wouldn't panic when she saw herself being submerged in the pool. "Okay, straighten yourself out a bit. Try floating on your back, it's easier and a good starting point."

"Floating on my back? Ugh, okay. Don't know why we're bothering with floating when..."

"Don't even say it!"

"Fine, fine! Jeez...!"

He grabbed her shins and guided them out before releasing his hand away from her shoulders, allowing the girl to float naturally. At first she twitched upon feeling his support disappear but soon calmed herself when she realized she actually wasn't drowning. In fact, Edie began to laugh with disbelief.

"Look! I'm floating! I'm actually floating! This is so cool, what jutsu is this!?"

"I just put you on to your back?"

"This is awesomeeeeeeee~!"

Edie shut her eyes, letting her mind be at peace as she floated through the water. It was at that point she didn't actually realize she was floating away even further to the deep end which struck a bell with Kyo. He knew as soon as that idiot realized she was in the deep end, she would panic and disrupt her balance on the water and end up drowning. He thought about telling her she was drifting off but then that would just alert her to what was happening, setting off his theory into mention. Kyo instead opted to just swim on over and pull the girl back towards the slightly shallower ends.

He grabbed her by the wrist and began to pull Nakano along who seemed at peace with life itself. "Kyo, what are you doing?" She asked with a baked tone. "I'm so happy... So happy... Don't take me away..."

"You're not safe if you drift out too far so you need to come back."

"Why wouldn't I be safe? Is there a bad person here?"

"No, you're just floating off into the deep end and when you realize you'll-"

"*WAIT WHAT NO I'M GOING TO DROWNAKSMGL,SA.G,m,sagjlaskgassa*"

"... Panic and end up drowning yourself."

Kyo's arm dropped into the water with Edie whom, as he predicted, suddenly sprung up and disrupted her balance, submerging herself in water. Yet again he pulled the girl up, who thrust herself through the water with a flick of her long locks. Spitting out the chlorinated water, she moaned:

"Kyo, you've gotta stop leaving me like that! That's like the third time!"

"Second and you do it to yourself. Try paying attention next time."

After pulling her back to the center of the pool, he grabbed her by the shoulders and held her directly ahead of him. "Now, we're going to practice your kicking since you've got floating sorta out of the way. Stretch your body out and try kicking your legs."

"Okay!" 

Full of energy, Edie did just as he said with her eyes focused on her feet. She tried kicking them in different ways with all resulting in ferocious splashes that disgruntled a lot of swimmers. What she failed to notice was her enormous bust pressing against Kyo's chest due to their close proximity. 

Unfortunately _(or fortunately) _for him, he most certainly noticed.
​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 7, 2014)

*The wind provokes the flames
Ichi Inuzuka...*

Ichi's day began with training the puppies, followed by a bath, breakfast and then they went for a run.  With her and her puppies it was more of a clumsy jog around the compound.  She leaves the compound seeing a very familiar blind Aburame running down the street.  She quietly followed behind as he moved, the puppies on leashes today.  She followed the Aburame to a certain room, where he opened the door and started holding a conversation with an especially creepy looking young man from Suna.  The sight of him caused Ichi's heart to race and become panicked, sweater slowly slipping off her shoulder as she kept her glasses up with the other.  She scanned the room, the puppies stepping in their mechanical lower halves, wiggling their bodies as they 'yip' at the new person.

“H-hello.  I-I don't b-b-believe y-y-y-you would h-have much trouble f-f-fitting in h-here.  I-I understand wh-what you a-a-are saying a-and c-can a-a-a...accommodate...” she squeaks out, hiding behind Sano, the puppies sniffing the ground by their feet.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 7, 2014)

[Unknown Code - The Hell That Was Left Behind. ]

Prologue 


An incredibly facility could be found deep underground. Where one would get in from, and how one would get out was known by very very few. Yet, even if many many 'people' down there had known a way to escape, there was major doubt that they would even set foot to that outside world that laid untouched by them. 

Yes, there were people down there, many, hundreds even. Though, that did mean they were trapped there, sure at one point people had been, but the ones here had been born in this underground lair that no one from the outside had laid eyes upon. Within one of the rooms, within that facility, a certain conversation was being had by a select few individuals,

Despite it being a room, it seemed more like a large laboratory that had been made from inside of a cave, as shark an jagged rock spikes clung to the ceiling above. The floor and walls consisted of steel black tiles that gave off a very clear reflection despite junk being seen whereever one had looked and sharp rocks could be seen stabbing out of the walls and floor as if an earthquake had struck from a horrible monster accidentally being born from an experiment gone wrong, but this was the way most 'rooms' within this facility looked similar to,

At the dead center stood a red haired boy whose face was hidden by the shadows but only a few glimpses could be seen from the flickering broken light above,

While twirling around a dirty rusted nail between his fingers, he spoke 

"Sugiha is dead, I'm sure you all don't have to be constantly reminded of this,"

After saying that ill-ridden words, he leisurly flicked the measly tool in his grasp against at a wall, once it hit that wall, the nail ricocheted off and hit the ground, then it once again bounced from that and hit another surface. This sort of boring thing continued on as they held their conversation,

"Yeah, it's unfortunate but things have to continue on, isn't that right, _Sugiha_?"

While holding the blood-stained katana, Sugiha, questioned Sugiha, who used the uncomfortable-looking junk on the floor as a couch for her body,

the measly nail bounced beside her feet

"That's correct, Sugiha, though it really is a shame that Sugiha had to die, he taught us so much,"

After Sugiha finished speaking, Sugiha cracked his knuckles while leaning against one on the cracked wallss,

the measly nail ricocheted against the was rock spike beside his elbow,


"And because of Sugiha's death, many of the other Sugihas have started an up riot and as such, are trying to claim the top as their own."

After Sugiha made that statement, each of the Sugihas in the room turned their attention back to Sugiha who spoke first, 

the measly nail flew a few centimeters past his eyepatch

After thinking to himself for a moment, he paused and gave a small glance at the spear to his left

"Now, I'm well aware of the incredibly strong need to succeed and surpass within this world. After all, myself and each and everyone of you were born here. However, the rules remain clear that the only one who can be the ruler here is the one who has advanced the farthest and proven that by killing the one at the top.,"

Once he said that, a minor explosion of dust blew open a hole in the cracked walls. Flying out from the dust like a a suprise bullet was a young man with wild black hair and colorful make-up all around his face.

With a shotgun held in his hand, he dived after the eyepatch-wearing Sugiha with a deranged expression, prepared to make an even further mess by spraying his blood and brains across the floor.

"This is the end for you Sugiha, once, I, Sugiha, kill you, I'll be another step farther along the path!!"

But before he could pull the trigger and create a scene no one cared about, the rusty nail flying across the room reflected from the spike in the corner and pierced the young man's skull, the attack had happened to fast that nail had barely been able to be seen.

That was it for the young man, once his life ended , that rifle in his hands fell from his grasps and his limp and useless frame continued with the momentum and crashed just beside and uninterested Sugiha who had been so close to death,

Sugiha paid no head to the blank look of the corpse next to his feet, but if one did, they would see a completely perfect hole that had been forcibly made.

Sugiha could not see the future,

Nor did he receive information of where this attacker would be,

He did not possess a god-like processing ability that allowed him to calculated when and where nail and the attacker would meet,

Even so, some how, some way he had created something that had _surpassed what a human could possibly do_,

The measly nail had killed the even more measly attacker, and it was over. Even with a murder happening before their very eyes, no one paid a single thought or a cent about it. These were the yearly, monthly, weekly, daily, hourly, and minute occurrence that always and would forever happen within this underland 

And as apart of that all-too frightening natural occurence, Sugiha used grabbed the head of the lifeless vessel and brought it's entire body weight up with a single arm alone,

As he held up the unmoving meat, he once again spoke as the centerpiece that held the darkness of this underworld in his fangs,

"However, in order to evolve, rules must be crushed underfoot.....So-"

He clenched the skull of the head in his hand that was like a beast's claw. At the same time, the light from above came into full activation and displayed the unforgiving show. 

Sugiha opened his mouth and dug his fangs deep into the flesh and cranium of the meal. Skull fragments, brain tissue, flesh and most of all blood flew in ever direction and covering his mouth and white clothing in an ugly red to match his own hair. This was the most natural color of all in this (un)graceland, so much that even a select few could only see the color red. 

His fangs tugged and pulled, ripping out whatever it could from the skull and into his mouth where it would be swallowed whole without a single trace of grace. He had dug so deep with his fangs that even a cup could had been made with the blood dripping head that contained to ooze every last bit of it's essence all just for this monster to use to satisfy not his hunger, but his greed. 

This was the fate of this prey. The prey that came, the prey that was coming and the prey that will come!

Yet absolutely no one cared at all, because this was for the sake of a single thing that each and every Sugiha has the need for. It was why they all shared the name. It was why they killed and devoured. It was why they lived, breathed and died!!

This was-*

"For the sake of my EVOLUTION, I will become the king!!!"*
*
Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc BEGIN*
​​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 7, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Resolution

The explanation was long and winded but I'm  glad I could finally get down to what needed to be done. But what shook  me was Lily's final words. She said that at the very least I had to pass  one, or else I'd be a liar. This entire time she has been out to get  me, even accused me of being a spy for DIVERGENT. But the way how she  said that, how she said I should at least pass one, if what Saya said is  correct then my regeneration already made me qualified. 

"A-A liar? You, Saya, and Raiken saw my regenerative capabilities first  hand! Why are you having such a problem believing me? You accused me of  using some advanced medical ninjutsu, but nothing short of this  regeneration would even make sense as to why I'm still alive. The brain  is one of the most vital places, even _your_ regeneration doesn't save you from that, so how could a measly medical ninjutsu do that for me?"

There's no proof that you actually received any  significant brain damage in the first place. We have this brute who will  bend over backwards with whatever he deludes himself with, and a second  hand account of a women scouting your memories. Until there's more  proof that shouldn't even be used as an argument.

"What  should I do? Should I carve my entire body to prove a point? Do I need  to stab myself in the brain to prove it to you? What will it take!"

As much as I'd like to watch you stab your brains  out, now since everyone is here and we've cast an official time, no  exposure of the trials will occur until the preforming period. So if you  really are part of our bloodline it should be no problem just waiting  until tomorrow night.

I could feel the anger boiling inside of me as she spoke to me  like I was a lesser being, but she was right. If I were the Unmarked  then there was nothing I should fear. Even if it meant having to put  through this women's constant bagging for one more night. I looked to  Raiken, ignoring the sleaze bag on the couch adjacent to us, reaching  for his hand. But before I did the topic of the "night" came back up.  What was I to do? Raiken offered me 003 or 011's sleeping places since  they were out, but now that they're back those rooms are taken again. I  knew that Raiken was the leader but to not get on Lily's bad side even  further I decided to ask her:

"So where should I be sleeping for the night?"  She looked disgusted at me, there was a quick shift in her eyes between  Raiken and I, and I could tell she didn't want what Saya assumed would  be happening. Is there something wrong with the couch you're sitting on? If you _somehow_ turn out to be one of us then we'll figure out a more permanent solution, but for now this is your sleeping space. Raiken looked like he had enough, standing up on his feet.

Lily, I can understand why you don't want us  sharing a bed, but I'm not going to let her sleep out here all night.  She'll be taking my room, _I'll _take the couch.  Raiken didn't sound like he was asking, he was in a straight defiance  mode again. But hearing Raiken saying what he said made me feel happy;  as I told him earlier, I wasn't sure if I could handle being here all by  myself, and his moral support made all the difference. There was an  awkward silence in the room as Raiken and Lily had their little  stand-off, but Lily's tone turned harsher than before.

Raiken, you have NO place to talk to me like _that_.  You call yourself the leader of this ragtag team, but if you continue  making decisions with your second head you're going to fuck us all over.  But you know what, I'm done, you two can do whatever the FUCK you want,  because tomorrow when she is exposed for the fake she IS, I won't  hesitate to throw her out on the street and brand her a traitor. But  don't think your ass is getting off easy either.

It was evident she was done with this whole thing. She  raged like a hurricane out of the building. I felt sorry for anyone that  would be in her path, assuming they'd be crushed almost instantly.  However as soon as she slammed the metal door a air of calm entered the  hideout. It was almost as if this had happened before, not that I really  doubted it, I imagined she could be a hot head sometimes. I looked to  Raiken, where in his eyes I could tell he was condemning himself.

I'm sorry about that, I should have done more.  Lily can be a hot head but it's something we all had to get use to. I'm  sure after you pass tomorrow she'll be more accepting...She just doesn't  want to latch onto false hope, ya'know? Anyways I'm going to be taking a  quick shower, do you need anything?

I nodded me head back and forth for a brief second, showing that he  didn't have to do anything for me. It started to feel like second nature  at this point, but we closed our lips together for a slight peck before  he got up from the couch and walked to the showers, closing the door  behind himself. Immediately I could hear the anti-Raiken laughing as he  got up and sat right next to me, while both Saya and Rue headed to their  own rooms, seeing that everything was discussed. I wasn't sure where to  go, but if I was going to be living under the same roof as this guy  then I'd have to get use to him.

Just  between us two, I think Lily is going overboard on this. It's pretty  obvious that you're the one we've been looking for. Maybe the one I'v- I  let out a sigh, it seemed like he was intent on talking to me. Quickly,  I cut off his sentence before he could spew any more of his shit that  he calls words. "Thanks for the confidence but like Raiken said, I'm taken." I got up from the couch as Tate followed in suit. Woah! No need for the cold shoulder, it was only a joke. Hey-  I turned to him, with a slightly angry look. What was his deal?  Realizing that it's a waste of time to analyze his habbits, I decided it  was better to outright ask. 

"I can understand  not finding Rue attractive, she's probably no more older than twelve.  But why slobber all over me when you have Lily and Saya who are both  prettier than me?" The black haired man laughed almost instantly, as if why I would even bother asking. You're  a stranger, so it's easier to hit on you. Saya is cute in a nerdy way,  but in no shape or form would any sane person ever hook up with her. It  should be obvious why. Then there's Lily, god you saw her. There's a  stick up her ass twenty-four seven. I don't think it'd be wise for  anyone to even touch her or she'd break you in half.

Getting all the answers I needed from this man I paced myself slowly to  one of the closed rooms, where I earlier witnessed Rue enter. Opening  the door despite the insistent noise that followed, I slammed the door  behind me. Seeing as how he didn't follow this was obvious "off-limit"  territory. Once inside I knocked on one of the walls as I announced:

"Is it okay if I come in?"
​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 7, 2014)

The young girl spun out of her closet  brilliantly as if she were looking through her wardrobe, but the sound  of my voice drew her out. With a quick nod that told me that it was okay  for me to continue in. From what I've seen she has been so energetic  from the moment I met her, it was like she could brighten up a dark  room. She was honestly just so adorable that I could just sit here and  watch her walk around and I'd be entranced. But that wasn't exactly why I  came to her. With a sigh I sat down on the edge of her bed, admitting:

"Hey Rue...I just wanted to know how you felt about this whole thing?" Unlike most people she didn't give it a second thought, as her voice bust out of her mouth like a cannon. ?Rai-nee says you're the one, so I don't see how he could be wrong.? It was sort of ignorant logic but what could I expect? With a half smile I looked to her, admitting "Yeah there's that, but what about Lily? Doesn't her voice matter?" Unlike her previous response, this one seemed to take her .5 seconds to process before answering. ?No,  what she says matters too, but she's cranky tonight. She usually not  like that, she can be extremely nice, you just haven't seen.? 

Lily  being nice? That seemed like a foreign concept to me but I assumed I  would have to accept it. Regardless, she couldn't be mean to me forever.  If my life span told me anything is that I would be around for a _very_  long time. I looked to Rue, and just seeing her smile brought a smile  up to my face. In a sense she reminded me of a non-corrupt Suzume. It  was hard to imagine the atrocities this girl endured. But despite not  wanting to cut our time short, I assumed Saya would have the answers I  was looking for. Standing up I gave Rue a smile before saying:

"Well it was fun having this little chat with you but I have to check on a few things now." 

A  nod was the only response that I got. I could tell she was a little sad  that I was leaving her room so early but it had to be done. Opening her  door carefully I peaked around and noticed that Tate was no where to be  seen. I assumed he went to his own room. Walking back out to the living  room esque area I found myself walking towards Saya's room, which had  the door barley cracked. Pushing it open slightly I could see almost  nothing but illuminated blue and white light, and her figure sitting in  front of the computer having already devoured four of the jelly babies  bags we bought her. I sat next to her waiting for her to say something  to me, but what seemed like minutes had gone by she only continued to  stare at her computer as she type one-thousand words per minute. Knowing  this was going no where I had to speak up.

"So  you said the Five Blessings correct? Obviously there's Regeneration,  but then you mentioned Descensum, Transmutation, Chakrallis, and  Resurgence. What do each of these entitle?" The women devoured  the fifth bag and then looked at me for a brief moment, before snapping  her head back into its original position. "I  wouldn't worry about those. You'll figure out what each of these  requires of you by the end of tomorrow. Besides there's more pressing  matters, if by some off chance that you are not the Unmarked then this  is your last chance."

I was confused by what she had meant. My last chance? My eye brows pushed together in a confused manner, as I exemplified: "...Last chance for what?" Almost instantly, as if she were expecting me to say those exact words, proposed: "Doing  the deed with Raiken of course. If you don't do it tonight you might  lose your chance forever. From what I've seen through Lily, he's quite  ample and good at it, he just has some-" "Wait, what are you talking about?"  I cut her off. Seen through Lily? She read through Lily's mind and saw  Raiken and Lily sleeping together? How could this be? Almost immediately  Saya clamped up, which was strange because of how open she was earlier.  I continued pestering her but she didn't say another word, pretending  like she couldn't hear me. 

By the time that I left her room  Raiken was just getting out of the showers. With a towel over his  shoulders and undergarments hanging on his waist, he approached me with  haste. ?Hey the showers should be free for another thirty minutes. That should be plenty of time for you, right??  A smile crossed my face, I was happy that he was thinking of me. I  nodded my head in response and this was good enough for him. As he  walked towards his room he turned around, as if he remembered something.  ?Oh yell, towels are on the shelf and there's some broken glass on the counter so make sure to watch out for it.? 

I  nodded once again and he walked to his own room. Upon entering the  bathroom I walked to the counter to first wash my face, but right when I  set my hand down it landed in the pile of glass. The cuts stung but I  dealed with it. Pulling the shards of glass dripping with my blood, I  piled them together and put them into the trash where they should have  gone in the first place. Afterwards I wiped the blood away with a  tissue. I looked at the wound, knowing that something like this would  probably need stitches if it were for a normal person, but for someone  like myself it would heal in a matter of moments. Deciding that I could  do without washing my face, I instantly turned on the water, undressed  from my clothes, forgetting that I went commando underneath, and stood  in the shower for a good long while.

What a day. I rested one of  my elbow on the inside while placing my left hand on my head. It was  only seconds later where I felt a warm liquid dripping down my face, and  it wasn't the water. Removing my hand I looked in the mirror and saw  blood dripping down my face. Looking back to my hand I noticed there was  still a decent amount of blood spewing out. Using the water dispensing  from the shower head I washed the blood off my hand, to reveal the cut.  Albeit, it was far less deep than it originally had been but it was  still there. Even though more blood regurgitated the wound soon closed  fully as my abilities took its course.

What was that? Was my  perception of time wrong or something? There's no way I could have  cleaned up the glass gotten undressed, and turned on the shower in  anything less to 30 seconds or a minute. So what was that? Why were my  powers taking slower than normal? Was it because it was in an unusual  place, or was it because of something else entirely? Regardless of the  reason I decided it was best not to let it bother me. The wound still  healed perfectly, despite the longevity of it.

As soon as I  finished my shower I shut off the water, grabbed a towel off the  cabinet, and dried my body off. After putting my clothes back on I  walked back out to the central room, where Lily was just making her way  back in. We avoided eye contact for the most part but it just sprang  questions back in my head as to what her relationship with Raiken had  been like. Once at Raiken's room, I opened the door to see him resting  on his back with his hands behind his head. It looked like he was deep  in thought, but upon my entrance looked up without regret. I walked  closer to him, stroking my palm where the injury had been less than ten  minutes ago, with questions of him and Lily on my mind.

"...So no matter what happens tomorrow we'll stay like this...Right?"  I didn't know what made me unsure, was it how long it took for my body  to regenerate the wound, or was it that I underestimated what Raiken  would do for Lily? If she pushed hard enough, could she have Raiken kick  me out? I...It's not something I want to think is likely, but something  that I can't completely rule out. Now sitting next to him on his bed, I  leaned my head on his shoulder as he reached his arm around my body,  confessing:

?Didn't we already go through this? Of course not, no matter what happens.?

A  smile brightened my face. I knew Raiken couldn't, no, wouldn't cross  me. He cared about me, he wanted to protect me. There's no way he'd let  Lily throw me out, no matter what the results were. Why was I even  thinking like that? Because Lily insisted? Well fuck her, everything  points to me being the unmarked, there's no reason to be nervous. I  wanted to ask him about what happened between him and Lily, but the way  how Saya stopped talking didn't leave a good impression. Maybe this  topic is one to leave alone. After rubbing my shoulders up and down a  few times Raiken stood up and walked to the door. He turned around,  admitting:

?Hey it's getting late so I'm gonna crash, but see you in the morning, okay??

With a beaming smile, I said my farewell.

"Yeah, see you in the morning."​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 8, 2014)

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~ Into The Void l PT.3 ~

As Sosetsu left Ai?s room she again felt a strange sensation. But this one was different; very different. She again felt a warmness swelling inside of her body, especially in her face. But it soon began to grow in intensity, the slight warmth was now a raging inferno. Ai immediately felt her body becoming weak, and unresponsive. She started to panic as her clammy hands searched out frantically for something to prop her up, and prevent her from collapsing. 

If she were to faint there would be almost no way that Sosetsu would hear the impact, and he wouldn?t check on Ai for quite some time since he had recently left her in her room, and he didn?t want to upset her more than she already was. But despite this all it could easily be handled by Ai shouting for Sosetsu?s help, but she couldn't force a single sound to emanate from her throat. Her usually soft, and sweet voice was non existent in this moment. Which only made her panic even more. What would happen if she was left unconscious for hours? What if she died there? 

Her scarlet eyes lost all their life as they dulled to an almost dead stare. But that too also didn?t last long as her eyes closed as her body lifelessly fell to the ground in a hard thud. The sound of which would be more than enough to attract the attention of someone also in the house, ut Ai?s house was very large which caused the sound to fall on deaf ears as the room Sosetsu was in was too far away from the one Ai was in. 

Her now motionless body was an even paler color than it usually was. It seemed almost as if her soul no longer existed inside of it. While not the truth, it was close to what was actually happening. Ai awoke in a place which was reminiscent of space. It was a void of black, purple, and blue space with bright white, and yellow star-like lights. It was different than space though, where space would have galaxies, and planets in the distance this place only had Ai, and the ever distant stars.

As she floated along in the endless void she was now finding herself in she looked for a sign of her home. To which she found nothing except the indifferent nothingness which greeted her with apathy. Like her existence was nothing, like it didn?t care either way if she was there. She felt her voice still absent from her throat as she attempted to call out for Sosetsu. Fearful of this new environment which she was now a part of against her will. 

The only thing she could do was float throughout the space with nothing to comfort her. The only thing she had were her tears, and the brilliantly bright white gown she was in which illuminated her, and the absent space around her in a short distance. She wished she?d just wake up from this bad dream, but her wishes meant nothing to this unmoving dimension. 

Ai was used to being alone most of the  time, but this was different. She was absolutely helpless now, and her usual calm under fire personality was all but gone. Her frantic thoughts filled her worried mind. She wasn?t sure if she was dreaming, having a nightmare, or? No she wouldn?t even allow herself to entertain the thought that she had died on the floor of her bedroom. The thought that Sosetsu would have to eventually find her cold dead body lying there helpless, and limp. 

Sosetsu.. How would he feel about this? His life was devoted of taking care of her, and he failed to do so. Not only would he feel an incredible loss at her life ending so shortly, but also at the fact that he wasn?t able to help her when she needed it the most. He promised himself to never let anything happen to Ai as long as he breathed. Ai couldn?t bear to think of Sosetsu losing her. She was more concerned about him than she was about herself. 

But if she were dead what would be the point in floating in an endless void by herself? Was this all life had to it? Nothing to show for it except an eternity in her own personal void loathing, and reminiscing over her short life. Ai had always believed in life that good people would always have good things happen to them. Not because there would be a god looking down upon her rewarding her for good deeds, but because people would appreciate the good things she did for them.

As much as she wanted to believe she was a good person maybe she just did it so good things would happen to her in return. Her selflessness was actually just masked selfishness, painted with a candy coating to make her feel better about only looking out for herself in the end. Maybe this was punishment from some cosmic being for her feigned kindness. Maybe good things always did happen to good people, and she just wasn?t one. 

It was kind of fighting for her she guessed. She always adored the cherry blossoms her clan was known for controlling. They lived short lives; blooming, and shortly dying after their full bloom. But cherry blossoms were beautiful, they died quickly but their petals were so adored not only because of their beautiful pale pink color, but also because they didn?t stay around long which made them a treat to see. 

Though Ai doubted anyone would think of her life as something like that. Her life wasn?t that interesting. She was still young, and possibly had a lot more potential, but it would never been seen if this was true or not. Because back in her room her pulse was beginning to become weaker, and weaker. It seemed this was really the end of the young Blazing Cherry Blossom; Ai Takahashi. ​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 8, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Confrontation

His hand reached the door, almost ready to push it open. As he motioned to leave I couldn't help but dwell on Saya's words to me. My last night with Raiken...That sounded crazy, in fact, I had no plans on going anywhere, but what if she was right? What if this was my last night with Raiken? Wouldn't I want to spend it with him? If he were to walk out that door right now I'd lose this opportunity, this opportunity to spend with him. I gritted my teeth as I jumped off his bed and grabbed his arm. He looked behind his shoulder, at first confused, and then reassured, just curious as to why I would stop him. 

"...Don't go."

I admitted quietly. Now a look of confusion reappeared on his face. Uhh how could I say this without being awkward? I didn't want to drive him away, but at the same time if I did nothing then he'd leave to go sleep on that uncomfortable couch. I guess there wasn't anything bad that I could say that could ruin things even further. With a deep breath I decided I would explain myself.

"...What I meant by that is...well, I don't know what went on between you and Lily, but you can't let her control everything you do. If we wanted to share a bed tonight then we shouldn't let her dictate where we should sleep. _You're_ the leader, so take more initiative."

When I was finished I cupped my lips with my hands, I knew somewhere in there I said something wrong. Raiken didn't respond at first, almost as if he was first processing what I said, and then furthered that by wondering why I would say that. After a moment of pause he opened his mouth, as his eyes looked at me with wonder.

?So...what do you want to-, Wait, what do you know about Li-? "No, I don't care about that...I just don't want anything she does to get between us. If we give her too much control over what we do then she'll be able to run us over with any of her demands. I just want to share a bed tonight."

Raiken sighed. I knew I was bad at explaining what I wanted to happen, bad at getting straight to the point, especially with something this delicate. Raiken turned away from me now, facing the door, bringing his hand and running it through his hair. I could already tell that he was over thinking it. Was I really making things awkward by saying this.

?Kirisaki...I know things are moving along quickly, but I don't think it should go _that_ quickly.? I took a deep breath, I knew he was going to say something like that. I just had to respond calmly so he wouldn't get too freaked out. "No I didn't mean anything like that. I-I'm not experienced and honestly the thought scares me. No, I couldn't do something like that, you're correct in thinking that it would be too quick...No, I meant exactly what I said. Let's share a bed, just sleep by each within arms reach."

Raiken's face cleared up so quickly after that statement, as a sense of relief washed over him. From what I could gather he's had at least some experience in those types of acts, but with me it seemed like he didn't want to push that on me yet. I could understand that mind frame, especially since, unlike a pure relationship, one filled with activities such as those could cause drama between the both of us. We didn't need to cause any more conflicts with everything else going on, I was fine with what we were starting and wouldn't mind keeping it at that level for now. But I just wanted that extra emotional touch.

"I mean, we'd sleep together, as clothed as we'd feel comfortable, just within each others grasp as we wake up in a warm and secure embrace. There's nothing wrong nor vile with an act like this, it's pure, it's-" Raiken caused me to stop talking as his fingers interwoven through mine. As our hands measured every little crevice within each others palms he calmly stated ?If it's something like that then it should be fine, especially if it will make you more comfortable for tomorrow.?

I nuzzled close to him as we walked slowly back to the bed. I did feel that he was a lot more accepting than before, but maybe it was because he was allowing himself this opportunity. It was obvious he closed himself off because he wasn't familiar with making connections like this, but once you crack him wide open it seems that he's more accepting of things. Either that or it's because it still has to do with his over all mission. I'd assume it would have to be a little bit of both, as that would make the most sense.

We walked together and sat back down on his bed, sitting right next to one another. There we sat silently for a moment, unsure of what we should do. I decided we'd go no where if I didn't make the first move so I layed down on his bed, curling off to the side and facing the wall so he'd have plenty of room. A sigh escaped his mouth as he layed down too, but instead of facing my direction he was turned towards the door. After about a minute Raiken started to become restless and sat back up. I turned around only to witness him taking off his shirt.

"Do you really think that stripping is going to make the two of us more comfortable?" I giggled under my breath. Raiken rolled his eyes, throwing the shirt onto the ground. Laying back onto his side facing the door, he commented: ?Say what you will, you're lucky I didn't get rid of any more.? Another laugh escaped my mouth as I turned to lay on my right side so I'd now be facing Raiken's back. "_Sure_, lucky is one word." Raiken, turning over towards me, now laying on his left side, just stared at my face, gently brushing the orange locks out of my eyes.

Very quickly, it was quite evident that this bed was not made to house two people. It was quite cramped and I was between Raiken and a wall, so you could probably guess which side I ended up leaning on more. But finding my right side to be an annoyance, I turned back over and layed on my left side, now leaving my back towards Raiken. Almost reflexively, Raiken scooted closer, allowing his right arm to lay perpendicular on top of my body, almost protectively. As the night slowly drifted, the only thing that could be heard were our lingering voices.

"...You still awake?"

?Yeah...?

"...Lily's gonna kill us, isn't she?"

?Ehh...she'll have to get over it.?

"...Heh...That's right..."

?.....?

"Hey Raiken...are you awake...?"

?...Yeah?....?

"...Goodnight."

?Goodnight.?
​


----------



## Cjones (Oct 8, 2014)

*Masami*

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure*

?I do have to give you some credit kid, for a little shit, you?re pretty damn stuff. There aren?t even adults who can take an ass whooping from me and continue getting up like you can. But that?s about as much as I?m willingly to give you.? Masami wheezed for any intake of air to pass through her lungs; Jirou?s grip only tightening around her throat with every passing second. He looked to be enjoying the moment just a bit watching as she squirmed in his grasp before tilting his arm back, ready to deliver the final strike. 

?You lost kid, give it up, it was inevitable because you were weak just like these people of Fuzengakure.? His fist aimed directly for Masami?s face, this would be the end. Jirou was an advanced practitioner of Bakuton his skill was such that he was given the title of Lieutenant of the entire corps. There was nothing or no one that took a strike from him and was instantly killed on impact. As his fist barreled toward the face of the Senju, Jirou?s words ran through her mind. How this was only happening because she was weak.  

_?I am weak.?_ Masami thought to herself. _?Perhaps his words hold some weight to them. I have been unable to cope ever since I met Katashi in the forest of death. A dark cloud has hung over me since that day. The rain it produces is like champagne so lithe and fine that it is nearly unable as he soaks my body down to the very core. I have let this feeling overtake me, my body has grown ill from it, and perhaps just for a moment I really did think, just like long ago.?_ Everything that had lead up to this current moment flashed through her mind. Her fight with Katashi, the stares and whispers of the people, dropping out of the chunin exams. 

_?That if I died I would be much happier.?_ Her thoughts were clouded with self-loathing and doubt, but then the image of his face appeared before her, smiling as he always did with golden eyes of amber and finally the words of the old man she met upon her entrance into the festival. _?Perhaps I should attempt to do my best and?.?_ 

_Flashback?
?Oh, young one, yes. You see once the problems can longer be contained that is when the realization comes that ?no one man can handle all of this? and as such a fa?ade to handle the trails of life hardships is born.? The elder man slid the mask across his countertop toward the genin across from him. The mask itself was a brilliant white, whiter than the pale flesh that was her skin at the moment. When she picked it up it felt like silk in her hands, so smooth, and was designed with a huge Cheshire smile that stretched from left to right. 

?Young man?? His words was enough to make Masami?s heart stop as he looked at him. So he did know. ?I believe a frown doesn?t fit you in the slightest. I believe that you and I are alike in that?? The man?s wrinkled face rose as his cheeks expanded to increase the size of his grin. 

?A smile is our fa?ade for life?s problems.?
End?_

_?Simply smile.?_ A willow like smile grew on the pained face of the kunoichi which cause a moment of pause in Jirou?s thought as he watched someone, who was about to die in his hands, simply begin to smile at this. _?Just how fucked up can you get??_ He thought to himself which was a mistake that caused a drop in his guard which lead to Masami springing her eyes opening in that moment to capitalize on his error. A sudden rush of vitality surged through her. 

?I shall not forfeit my life here!? 

_With Hisashi/Retsu?_
*Thump Thump*

The statuesque figure of the monster of Iwagakure halted all movement unexpectedly and much to Hisashi chagrin as he ran directly into the human wall before him. Retsu simply stood still unable to comprehend this sudden surge of?it really didn?t know. This sensation was unlike anything ever in its life, so foreign that it caused a complete stop in its movement, then just turning its head over onto a far off area.  ?Retsu, what?s going on?? Yet he didn?t respond, only turning to look at Hisashi. The medic?s eyebrow quirked as they made eye contact. There was something off about the monster, he could see it, deep inside its orbs and hidden behind its near perpetual melancholy gaze. 

??.Come on, we got a job to finish.? 

_With Masami?_
A splendid verdure sprouted out of the sleeve of her kimono in an ever growing forest. Jirou gripped was released allowing Masami to fall to the ground as he was engulfed in the splendor of vegetation that protruded from her body. Grabbing the broken sword from off the ground she darted with an acrobatic spin, her hair flowing like waves in the air as she went to attack. 

?San-Jū-Roku Pondo Hō.? 
(36 Pound Cannon) 

From the circular swing a compressed projectile of air began spiraling towards her target. Blowing the lieutenant off his feet and into a nearby building. Just a few second later a white eruption destroy the nearby block with Jirou reappearing no worse for wear but visibly pissed off at what just happened to him. ?Damn, let my guard down and that little shit got away.? Glancing down at his hand he observed the remnants of what was left from her attack. 

?Mokuton?I better tell Rita about this.? 

_With Rita?_
The ?Prodigy? Rita Mordio walked at a brisk pace through the ruined streets of Fuzengakure. Numerous bodies littered among her feet, slain not by Iwagakure?s elite, but she herself. With all the damage caused by the explosive happy subordinates of the Tsuchikage she herself had managed to remain relatively undetected by the militia of the land. Though part of the invading force her goal was far different than that of the others, a secret that she believed was housed in the mansion of the Kage of the village. 

*Beep Beep* 

?What it is it?? She answered rather crabby. ?Prodigy, I got something to tell you, there?s someone wielding the Mokuton.? The news stopped her dead. Was she hearing that right? ?Are you sure about this Jirou? There should be no one able to wield the mokuton accept.? But Jirou quickly cut her off and reassured her that he knew exactly what he saw. ?Okay, okay. Got it. I?ll check it out later. Out.? This was something that needed her attention post haste; however, right now she had to press on. ?Impossible. I can?t believe there is someone else who uses the mokuton. Unless?? 

*KIRRRRSH SKNIT*

?What the hell is this??

 ?*HELLOOOOOOOOOOO. ~ ♥?* ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 8, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Liquid Time]*

_*Freedom II*​_What is freedom? Of all the questions he could have asked it had to be that. Yet Mamoru wasn?t surprised, he, no, all of the squad knew what Akaya had gone through although not in detail. The boy was different from anyone else, even for a jinchuuriki there were limits to how bad their lives could be and as far as he knew Akaya?s was pretty bad but still the guy managed to do his job roperly not being completely affected by his past nor present and although acceptable, the fact that he was so resistant to both physical and emotional pain was something to worry about. His older son was the same age as the Uchiha and yet he was many years away from what experience in life respected. Taking a moment to think properly how to go about this topic, Mamoru kept his eyes closed, there was no point in interrupting their exercise for it, plus may this way the boy would be able to concentrate better in what he was going to say. 

"Well, that?s a difficult question you know?"he started with that, Akaya listened and didn?t make a sound still mimicking the movements of the older male. He knew from the get go that such a question was not easy to answer, after all he has been looking for an answer for years and he hasn?t reached a single cocnlusion so probably listening it from someone else would be better and of course he went to the person he knew ha dthe most experience of all."_Freedom_ is just a concept made by us humans, no one really knows what it is or how it feels, its just a result of people?s subjectivity."the words starte dto flow through as they moved, their hands and arms  making it look as if they were performing some sort of hypnotic dance with elegant moves that despite the increasing energy they were being made with, looked jus as beautiful."How?s that?"the teen questioned before taking air to exhale a moment later.

"What I mean is that is is quite complex to find an stablished meaning to it. What I think freedom is now could be equal to what someone else takes as oppression or even to what I myself may have thought as freedom back in the past or what i will think freedom is in the future. In the end we change its significance according to our convenience" trying to process what has been told up to now, Akaya jumps  about three meters, making a quick flip in mid air before touching land"However, while I know that books doesn?t have the answer to everything, the stories i have read have always something in common: humankind craves for freedom under their own conception or misconception."standing on their hands, both shinobi begin to move their bodies in a circular motion leading to a bunch of coordinated kicks."That may be right however, there are requisites for that you know. He who longs for freedom ought to have the greatest power both over oneself and over others. Freedom means tragedy and change in many cases ad a such those who live the most and desire it the most are the ones who know it less."

"So, wanting to be free is counterproductive?"

"Maybe, in the end everything is a farse we all have contributed to build. Because as far as I can tell based on my experience, liberty can be taken, stolen, destroyed but never obtained, plus you have to take in consideration that only those who have been denied of it, can actually appreciate it."

"Then, does that mean that even through every point of view of each person, there are two kinds of freedom? Isn?t that  contradictory? If it can?t be obtained, how can someone appreciate something they can?t obtain?" as they stop for a second, the captain of the  ANBU squad tries to find a new way to keep explaining as they boy wa sunusually interested in the current conversation topic, but again he understood perfectly why."That is because it is not something you simply obtain, but something that is given to you. When you get to understand you existence, it amkes you realize the certain amount of freedom that has been given to you but hasn?t been gained by you, making yourself slave of it."

"Nonsense, how can freedom enslave you? I?m not following at all here."was his reply at the last part, all of this explanation was starting to take a turn that probaly he couldn?t understand, at least not completely."It?s not necessary to understand it, I myself can?t get a full grasp of it and there are people who spend their entire lives trying to get it but never achieve it. Only thing you have to understand is that freedom is something you already have, now if you want *your* freedom, I would recommend not to look for it because the only way to reach it would be by reaching your end. Leave it to find you and at the same time beg that it doesn?t find you other way your life will have no meaning anymore."if he was already being left behind, this time Akaya finally got stuck. Maybe he shouldn?t have asked?

"Or you could choose to be a monster"a monster, what was that oldman talking about now? "Someone capable of creating their own morals, ethics, good and bad. Someone who is not governed by what society has stablished, someone who breaks the mold every now and then standing out not only in his own surroundings but in the world as a whole."finally opening his eyes, the Uchiha notices that Mamoru is staring at him, waiting for an answer maybe or for some sort of reaction that indicates him that his subordinate has grasped a bit of all the things he just said."You know I barely understood what you said but, i think i understand now, that what i have been looking for is not freedom."is how he started now trying to give a proper answer to his superior who took the effort of trying to explain something so complex and that, in the end, didn?t have a definite answer."So far what is it that I have been looking for? What do I fight for? Is it worth it? "

"You are still young Akaya but in this kind of job, death is always on our toes trying to take us away. For someone like you, the only way to find the answer to those question is to do your best to stay alive. If it?s freedom, the only one you need is that of your own free will and nothing else. Freedom itself is an empty concept and we all have created what i have explained before."

"I thought that was something only loners and geniuses can do."

"And what do you think you are?"

"It?s not funny that you keep reminding me of my lack of social skills."saying that, the boy starts to walk away.

"It?s still early. Do you have a mission?"

"Yeah, a stupid D-rank with the princess."

"What is it about?"

"Babysitting."

"My condolences."

"That doesn?t help me...this gonna be hell."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> *The wind provokes the flames
> Ichi Inuzuka...*
> 
> 
> ...



Kisei

Konohagakure​
_I lean over slightly to my right, catching just a glimpse of the young girl's face as she desperately tries to hide herself behind that young man...Sano, I believe he said his name is?_ "~My, she seems to be a mite introverted...maybe even a little scared.~" _As I think that, I give her a soft smile, attempting to ease her a little._ "Well, that is certainly a little relieving to hear, but you never know. Perhaps you would like to assist in showing me around as well?" _I take a glance down at her puppies as they wander curiously into the room. _ "Well now...I do hope they are housebroken."

...

"~You know, doors and knocking were introduced into society for a reason...~"​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 8, 2014)

Ran And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Can We Just Stop Talking About this?​













​

Dashie nods, "Well then! Let's lighten the mood!!! Chickpea! Whatcha been doin? Sides from Ranbo here am i right?" She says, nudging LP's leg with her elbow. 

Chika stared at Dashie wide-eyed for a moment, before wiping her face with one hand, seeming to attempt wiping the blush off her face, “E-e wishes.  Ah aven't been upta much though.  Jus' tryin ta get a holda mah rage, made some thins...Di' another 'portant mission.” She chuckles, “Ran wa' unconcious, after getting them wounds, ah punched righ through th floor a th man tha di tha ta im.”

Dashie laughs at Chika's reaction, reading right through the jinchuuriki's poker face, “You're as hard to understand as ever, Chickpea, but still as easy to read!” the rainbow colored woman smacks her knee, “Just make sure you love birds are using protection.” LP sets a hat on Dashie's head silently, causing her to look back at him, “Hey, thanks.  Anyway...” Dashie looks back to see Chika dark red and almost on the ground in embarrassment, she looks at Ran, “...Did I say something wrong?”

Ran blushes heavily "yeah..."

Chika sits up again abruptly, at Ran's words, “D-don' tell no one!” she fidgets a bit, “'S a...bit soon fer us ta tal 'bout...tha'.” she crosses her legs, clearing her throat, “A-anyway, nice club ya 'ave ere.”

“Wait...” Dashie smirks, giving a knowing look, but has a small section of her hair pulled by the large man, “Ain't it?  We worked hard on it, goes _Sky high!_” she points to the ceiling, getting picked up lazily by LP so she sat on his shoulder.  “Ton of stories, music plays all the way UP!  We got our business floors up top with private rooms for the real _party lovers_!  Celebrity hang outs all up there too!  Got bright lights and sick beats all the way through!  We've even got a tattooist and a body painter in rooms upstairs!  The alcohol is free flowin too!”  Dashie puts a finger up and leans down a bit, “We run this city, you need anything, we'll get it for ya.  Information, items, whatever.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 8, 2014)

*Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War*

*[Fuzengakure]​*

"Chaos is what we've lost touch with. This is why it is given a bad name. It is feared by the dominant archetype of our world, which is Ego, which clenches because its existence is defined in terms of control.?
-Terence McKenna​
[Evil Begets Evil XI]​-Fuzen Invasion-​
_-Fuzen, Phoenix Festival Massacre_

There is was, a look that Zansatsu through his life had received for one reason or another. It was a mixture of feelings. Feelings that he on one level or another could never relate to. They were as alien to him as the land is to an ocean creature. Those eyes filled with hurt, anger and disgust. Her name is Rikka a young girl of around twelve. Maybe less. Her deep sea green eyes betrayed nothing even as her light sky blue hair was matted with blood. Too much blood for one so young and uninitiated. He didn't know who that look was for, was it for he? Or was it for the abusive father that had met the point of his blade. Did she resent him? Did he do the right thing taking this man's life before her very eyes? 

That was never an issue before, but now as he looked into those eyes as deep as any sea, he was questioning his motives. No, his motives were driven by logic and dictated by guilt. The man had sin on his soul, but that begged the question. What right did he have to judge? Simply being reborn, did that give him right? Did the driving force that carved the cross upon his face. Did it have the authority to judge another through him? Or was this all simply in his head. 

The boy swallowed hard, in her eyes he sees himself. He felt this pain that she now went through. He at a young age lost his parents to those that didn't value their lives. Thought they were numbers on a slate and despite the contribution they gave, Suna took them from Satoshi. Left him empty inside with but a smoldering desire. A desire to pull the Sand to it's knees and pull it's head from its shoulder. Now he saw that hurt in another and in a way he connected to this lost soul. His golden hued eyes cut from hers, there was no way he could entertain this thought. No way. 

Taking the look of contempt the girl had plastered across her face as a sign to leave, Zansatsu turned from her and stepped up to the threshold stepping over the body of her father. Unlike last time, the girl didn't reject, this merely solidifies that it was he that she was upset with. A father, even an abusive one, was a father none the less. The girl sets the small box that was given to her on the table as the boy leaves and she walked over to her mother's body. Unlike he, she will be alone in this unforgiving world. She'll be left to defend for herself, but. If anything was clear about Fuzen, it was a Village of survivors. She'd live through this, find a crutch and get stronger. 

All the while, she'll never forget his face and one day, she'll come back to repay the favor. A death for a death she'll either be better than he, or she'll simply be another notch on a belt that's seen too much blood. That at least was the scenario that played out in his mind as he made his way down the blood soaked hallway. So much death clung in the air, so many lives had met their end this day and it probably go on far into the night. The death is a respecter of no persons. All are equal on those scales, from the most powerful to the meekest. There were no exception to the rule. Some merely evaded it better than others. While he walked through the small three story complex Zan looked trough some of the homes, most were ransacked, the occupants lay slain on the floor. Others were left alone as the residents were already gone, likeily hold up in something that was deemed a lot more easily defended against the Iwa invaders.

Finally, with his trek through the house of broken dreams the devil stepped back out onto the street side. With a change of perspective on the situation the boy decided he was going to make his bid to end this, go to where the tower in the distance that he sees had risen. If any carried any sin and guilt, it would be those that came here to end life and sew chaos. Taking a step, Zansatsu pauses and looks to his left. In the distance there was a familiar feel to the air. Not something that a sensor would be needed for, as it wasn't Chakra. It was a tone, no. More like a song. A song that he'd heard so often when he and his teacher sat and worked on his puppetry or sculpting the weapons that a Puppeteer used. "So, Suna has made their move. ... ... You taught me so much Yusetsu, so out of respect for a teacher I once held dear. Do please watch yourself." 

Reaching up to his left sleeve the boy that was once affectionately called Sat rips the Sunagakure Forehead protector from it's embroidered home. Pulling it to his gaze he looks back to where his teacher was. Or at least the vicinity  where he likeily was. Dropping it to the ground the boy decides to forsake his own home. Death does many things to someone, the most prominent is that it gives you a clean slate of sorts. Stepping pass it he looks back to the tower. His destination. Sure, he may die this day but that was the challenge in life. Live for today, die for tomorrow.

"Well, well, well. And where do you think you are going?"

The voice is enough to stop Zansatsu who turned his head over his shoulder. Before him stood a male Shinobi. If the Leaf Forehead protector wasn't enough to give away where the man was from, the billowing fan on his vest did. Not only was he a Leaf Chunin, he was an Uchiha. "Dose it matter?" 

"Well, if I didn't know who you were puppeteer. I probably wouldn't think twice." 

Is the given reply. Zansatsu's lip rolled and he turned to face the man. "You know, I was convinced that you died. But I guess that Zellous couldn't go through with it. You know, let you die. He injected you off camera, didn't he?.... ... what, no witty come back, no speech about how the world is fucked and we merely play a part in it? You cost me five hundred Ryo, I pegged you to take the last three rounds and you 'died' in the first." 

The Uchiha spat on the ground while he walked closer.  "Now, don't get me wrong. I really don't care for the money and I don't hold a grudge but, I'm going to have to ask you not to go that way." ~


----------



## Laix (Oct 8, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
REMNANT ARC
COUNTDOWN
*PART 1*
_______________________​Raiken was the first awake, his body used to the absence of sun in the mornings. That was the only negative of living underground in a bunker - there was no hazy morning sun to cast its rays over him and help him through the first few hours of the day. It was fine however, he had something better to keep him company during the night.

He opened his eyes and looked down at his shirtless body. Kirisaki's arm was wrapped across his torso, her face resting across his chest with his own arm around her. (So that's how she fell asleep, huh?) He thought to himself, a soft smirk crossing his lips. While the shower was calling his name repeatedly, Raiken was worried about moving in case his movements awoke her. She needed all the sleep she could get for today was going to be an important one.

Today was going to be a test. It was going to test Kirisaki's bloodline, test her authenticity and most importantly test his relationship with her just as it had been born.

"It's okay Raiken," She mumbled suddenly, lifting her head from his chest. "I know you want to go shower and you can. I was awake, I just liked laying there." Was admitted in a matter-of-fact tone, followed by a sheepish, almost geeky smile. He loved her smiles, they were infectious. Seeing her so cheerful he was tempted to forge the shower and just spend his morning in bed with her.

"Of course you are. But you know how important today is, right?"

Her smile faltered and her head lowered slightly. "_Right..._" She wasn't sure what to think. While a part of her genuinely believed she could potentially be the Unmarked as the explanations were there, there was also the nagging majority that knew she was riding on a lie just to spend a little longer with Raiken. When Satoshi administered her Edie's blood, who knew it would spend so long in her bloodstream and change her life so dramatically? The more she thought about it, the more she could provide alternative explanations to the events that occurred. It was like they clashed, conflicting her opinions on the subject.

Kirisaki concluded she was selfish, but excused it with the reasoning that for far too long she'd acted selflessly and gotten nothing for it. It was time for her to do something for herself once and that was being with Raiken. The only question on her mind was, if she is discovered to not be the Unmarked, does she tell them all who the real one was? They mentioned how the chance of there being another descendant that isn't the supposedly powerful Unmarked is practically impossible. It was definitely Edie, she'd seen that girl's remarkable ability numerous times. 

But would she tell the truth? Would she risk losing Raiken and letting that blonde in? No, her teeth grit at just the thought. Edie would be all over him, drooling like a hungry dog. She couldn't bare the thought of that girl here, talking to him, smiling with him, laughing with him, even _kissing_ him.

Pulling her head up by the chin, Raiken pulled her in for an extended, sweeter kiss than before. She was tense at first but now her body had relaxed under his touch, her mind caught in the euphoria he gave her. When they pulled away, she felt like grabbing him by the shoulders and pulling in for another for it could really be her last. The definition of a whirlwind romance yet the hurricane fizzled out faster than expected. 

"I won't be long. I'll try to save it for you since if Lily gets in there you'll be waiting probably a whole hour."

"Okay. I'll just stay in here, I guess."

"No, if you're hungry or something there should be some bread in the kitchen. Usually we all head out to a cafe for breakfast so bare that in mind."

"I will. Thanks, Raiken." Kirisaki gave him a genuine smile as he nodded, before grabbing a white towel and heading for the bathroom. She could hear him turn the shower on through the wall and the endless noise of running water colliding with his body. 

Then there was that thought, that perverted thought of joining him in there that shocked her when it passed. She cupped her hand over her mouth slightly, cheeks blushing and a giggle emanating from her lips. That was yet again _too_ fast. Considering Raiken was the more 'experienced', it was her who was thinking these thoughts. But then, how would she know? She can't read minds, he could easily be having these thoughts. Maybe she should ask Saya? Wait, what was she thinking!? No way could she ask Saya, that would be like presenting yourself for embarrassment. 

That's when her mind drifted to the thought of Lily and the implied history between her and Raiken. At first she wanted to ask him about it, mostly out of curiosity. She couldn't get angry with him, it's not like they were still together. It was in the past and surely happened before she even met him. Actually on second thought, she wasn't even going to let that bitch ruin her day. Lily-free thoughts was the motto and her mind was going to be entirely focused on being happy with_ him_.

Just as Kirisaki laid back down on the bed, there was a soft knock on the door.

"Raiken-san? Kirisaki-san? Are you guys in there? If you're naked please cover up!"

It was Rue, her charming innocence providing a fit of laughter for Kirisaki.

"No, it's just me. I'm not naked either!"

"_Entering!_"

She opened the door, revealing her adorable frog-pattern green pajamas that seemed a size too big. The sleeves of the shirt had to be rolled up and the pants dragged around her feet slightly. In her right hand was a brown teddy bear, which made her seem even younger than she already was. Kirisaki interpreted it as a girl robbed of her innocence trying to maintain what's left of it and there was honestly nothing it wrong with that, especially given what Rue's gone through.

The girl strolled in and plopped herself down on the bed next to Kirisaki. At first there was a period of silence where the girl appeared to just stare at her, blue eyes almost like saucers and the smile stretching from ear-to-ear. Kirisaki eventually spoke up when she could feel Rue's eyes peering into her soul.

"So, how are you, Rue?"

"I'm good, thank you~! I just came to see how your night was. Did you sleep well? I like cuddling brother Raiken too. He helped me sleep on my first night here. He's really protective, isn't he?"

Kirisaki couldn't help but smile at the thought of Raiken wrapping a protective arm around a scared girl. He really was a protective one wasn't he?

"Yeah..." She nodded, a warm grin on her face. "He is."

"You know if he considers you a friend, he'll never let any harm come to you. He's really caring like that, sometimes you just wouldn't guess cause of how manly he looks!"

"Haha, I figured."

"_Well..._" Rue got up from the bed, letting out a small stretch before tightening her grip around her teddy bear. "Raiken-san's probably going to walk in any min-"

"Surprise."

Delivered with a deadpan tone was Raiken, stood at the door with a white towel wrapped around his waist and another folded around his shoulders. He was dripping wet, presumably having just got out the shower. Upon seeing him Rue let out an almost screech like sound before dashing out of the room, giggling childishly. Once she was gone, Raiken shut the door behind her and sighed with a smile.

"That girl... She helps some days, you know?"

"Yeah. She's a sweet girl and a contrast to Lily who is like a dark cloud looming over me most of the time. Tate's a bit of a..." She was unsure she wanted to say it given these were people Raiken considered family she was about to slag off. To her pleasant surprise he finished the sentence for her.

"Pervert?"

"Yep..."

"Don't worry, he won't actually make a move. He knows I can fuck him up any day of the week," He stated confidently, flexing his muscles to Kirisaki's amusement. Raiken pulled out a pair of black briefs from his drawer and slid them on under the discretion of his towel before removing it from his waist. Now he didn't feel so bad about walking around in his underwear given Kirisaki had already seen him like this at least three times. Regardless, she still blushed slightly and averted her eyes.

"Well... I had a shower last night so I don't think I'll have another just yet. I'm starving though, I haven't eaten since the inn!"

"Good thing we're gonna get some food then, isn't it?" He quipped, sliding a black t-shirt on followed by a pair of navy blue jeans. Raiken grabbed a pair of leather black boots from underneath his drawers and put those on before sitting next to Kirisaki on the bed to lace them up. 

"It is~" Kirisaki got up off the bed and fetched her shoes before straightening her hair in the full-sized mirror placed on the wall. She was interrupted by Raiken appearing behind her, wrapping his arms around her stomach and digging his nose into her shoulders. She felt sweet, smitten in his arms and loved every second.

"You smell nice even after waking up. Did you know that?"

"You smell even better after getting out the shower. Did you know that?"

"Well I do now."

The two were interrupted by the harsh pounding against the door that sounded like someone was trying to break in.

"Hey love birds, we're heading out for breakfast in a second so get dressed and get out here!"​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Yami Munesanzun said:


> "Well, you certainly are...excitable. Seems like I will have to forego my morning workout today. " _I mutter out loud as I drop down to the floor, landing lighter than one might expect._ "I will be honest, though. I did not expect an Aburame, of all people, to take up an escort-around-the-village mission with such...ah...'vigor'" _I look him over, gulping down another cup's-worth of water_ "Of course, I mean no offense when I say that. From what I have seen and heard, the members of your clan tend to be rather...reserved."
> 
> _I sit down on the edge of my bed and yawn quietly, covering my mouth._ "I also did not expect anybody to get here quite this early." _I say through my yawning_. "Now, in addition to simply showing me around your quaint village, you will also be responsible for acting as - shall we say - my 'bodyguard'. Not necessarily in the sense that you will be fighting people off, but if any of the civilians that are more 'vocal' against Genin coming in from the opposing nation learn that I am one, then I would need you to simply tell them that you have been tasked with keeping an eye on me. Or something similar. I hope this is acceptable to you...?" _I ask, watching his face._






Words words words... Man he talked a lot... Kinda like Ikuto, Ikuto was cool to Sano though, Edie seemed a bit reserved, but that was cool too. This guy seems kind of like Ikuto... "I miss Ikuto." Sano thought to himself, giving a blank... face. "Ah! Wait! Yeah i'm not really like other Aburame, My sis tells me that all the time! Said it had something to do with-" Before he could finish, a sharp pain rushed through his eyes. "Hnngh!" He bent down, the pain soon subsiding. "Huh... What was i saying again? Oh! Right! Something to do with how i was raised!" Sano smiled gleefully like an idiot. 

Just then a new friend arrived! And she brought dogs! An inuzuka most likely, which means... "We're friend clans!" Sano shouts, turning around and hugging the Inuzuka. "Our clans are like family! Which makes us like... The most super amazing kind of best friend! He smiled brightly, but then turned his head to the side. "Ah... where did you go...?" Sano gently pat the inuzuka's face. "#45..." He sighed, Soon a bug flew from his hair and he smirked. "Oh! There you are! Wow! your dog's look cool!" Ran smiles, obviously not looking at the dogs directly. 

"So! Yeah!" Sano speaks once more without facing a soul, "Let's go show you around konoha~"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 8, 2014)

Ran And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- It goes on and on my friiieeenndssss












​
?Ton of stories, music plays all the way UP! We got our business floors up top with private rooms for the real party lovers! Celebrity hang outs all up there too! Got bright lights and sick beats all the way through! We've even got a tattooist and a body painter in rooms upstairs! The alcohol is free flowin too!? Dashie puts a finger up and leans down a bit, ?We run this city, you need anything, we'll get it for ya. Information, items, whatever.?

Ran nods, "Thank you Dashi, it means a lot... specially comin from you." He lets out a light chuckle and kicks back in his seat. "Actually, I'm looking for something myself." Dashie nodded, "Yo cuz! Spit it out! Whatcha need!" Ran smirked, "Tell me, This Shouzen guy, What's he into? What got the assassins after him." Dashi rubbed her chin, "Hmmm.... LP What happened?" She blinked, looking like the thought started but just... couldn't make it. 

"He got in with some mob guys." LP responds, adjusting his glasses slightly. "So he messed up and now they are coming to take their debts out on him is that it?" LP simply nodded in response. "Alright, that gives me a little relief. Now we can cover which mob bosses he might have messed with." "We don't have that." Dashi and Ran both looked at LP. "Wha? But we got everythin man!!" LP shook his head, "Only for this city." Dashi nodded, "Hmm hmm... Yeah means he did it in some otha citeh cuuuz." 

Ran sighed and lightly rubbed his eyes, "Alright, I see." This was growing very troublesome. "Thank you for everything... I don't know if there is anything else you could do for me... other than keep quiet to my mom..." "Yeah... she crazy..." Ran nodded, "Yeah... She is."


----------



## Hollow (Oct 8, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
Liquid Time - Mission Impossible V



They knew Edie. That?s the only thing Yuuko could think of when the blonde entered the shop only to be immediately greeted by the shopkeeper. So Edie had already visited Kumogakure before? So maybe a tour or anything of the sort wouldn?t be necessary as well and, if this was at least a second time in the village, which meant Edie did like Kumogakure. That made Yuuko very happy! Maybe it also meant Edie would be visiting the village a lot more. 

?I didn?t know you?ve been here before. Why didn?t you say so?? Yuuko asked, genuinely curious. ?Strange that no rumors about you and your special traveling methods ever came up though?? She added with a small teasing laugh. ?Do you want to hit the hot springs after this?? Edie did come off as the kind of girl that had a thing for cleanliness, carrying and using her anti-bacterial gel every once in a while. She probably was a lover of long, steamy baths to wash all those impurities of the day away. But first, Edie did want to come shopping and it would make sense to leave bathing for last.

With a content grin, Yuuko set to explore the store. It had makeup and clothes and everything looked so?posh and classy. Like Edie herself. But the dark haired girl really couldn?t see herself using any of the clothes provided by the store. Not only were they out of her financial reach but they looked slightly uncomfortable. Maybe it would be something nice to wear on a formal event but they were all clothes that would probably stay buried in the deepest corners of her humble dresser. While Edie spoke with the shop clerk, Yuuko took the time to have a closer look at some of the items. 

Though the store seemed to hold everything at first sight, it did lack most of what composed the girl?s wardrobe. There wasn?t a single simple t-shirt in sight, nor a normal pair of sneakers. The simplest clothing item Yuuko could find was a simple but cute looking one piece. The pants they had available were all rather normal looking but the girl really couldn?t understand how some of the more complicated looking tops worked. Some were completely see-through, is that a thing? Showing your underwear? Others were covered in frills or sparkles. 

Every piece of clothing was unique in each own way though. Yuuko had to admit that. And if someone as good looking as Edie shopped there, then that meant each piece had a possibility of being worn in a great way. Honestly, if the young girl looked at her friend?s clothes for that day, they all fit her incredibly well but if Yuuko were to imagine herself in the same uniform?it just wouldn?t look right. But her train of thought was interrupted when Edie called her over and asked her to pick any outfit she liked so they could start.

?But Edie,? the young girl tried to explain, pulling at her shirt. She lowered her voice a bit, afraid to insult the clerk. ?None of these clothes are really the type I?m used to wear so wouldn?t I be buying them in vain? Not to mention it would be a stretch on my wallet?? She finished, pulling her purse out of her Capri pants side pocket and looking at it with a frown. Yuuko had been planning to treat Edie for the girl?s entire stay in Kumo but that wouldn?t be happening if she decided to spend it all on expensive clothes and makeup first. But the young, inexperienced girl was grateful that this new friend would be giving her some fashion advice and she didn?t want to offend Edie by refusing her help.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 8, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
RED RIBBON MYSTERY
PART 7

____________________________________​
The hairs on Ren's back shot up when the chilly voice of the short haired woman came. His head spun round, but by the time he'd set his eyes on the back seat, she'd already disappeared. Ren bit his lip in irritation, his cobalt blue eyes giving a dangerous glow in the relative darkness of the car's interior. When he spoke, his voice was level with a quiet rage. Even Taneda, who at this point was quite familiar with the young Houki, had never heard him sound so _vengeful_ before.   

"Who the _hell_ was that dyke?" he growled.

"We believe that the short haired woman wa-" Taneda began to pitch in, before immediately being cut off.

"And how _dare_ she leave a muddy footprint inside my car?!"

A subdued silence followed and the car came to an abrupt halt just at the town's outskirts. The blue haired genin was clearly seething and, even though he didn't look particularly intimidating, there was something of a dark aura surrounding him which told the group it would be a bad idea to say something. The quiet lingered for a few more moments, before being filled with the sound of jingling car keys as Ren removed them. He exhaled a sharp breath of air before speaking again.

"Alright, we're here," he announced, then turned around to look at the girl from Fuzen. "Kei-san, are you sure you're comfortable with going in there alone? None of us are doubting your abilities, but we'd just think it'd be safer if one of us comes with you just in case."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 8, 2014)

*LIN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL - BLOOD RUNS THICKER THAN WATER
PART 7

____________________________________​
_Lin's first mistake had been dropping her blade so slowly. Her second mistake had been not noticing the trail of blood which lead to her, or sensing all the ambient chakra gathering around. Hana never was a direct fighter, now that she thought about it. She was always methodical, leading and tricking people into falling for her traps or putting them in a position where she could win. Such was the circumstance here.

When the searing pain burned through her body, Lin thought for a mistaken second that the fire from behind had caught up. The sad smile on Hana's battered face, however, told her otherwise. She hissed, suddenly finding herself completely immobilized. "What the hell did you do?" she demanded. 

Hana collapsed on one knee, panting and breathing heavily in pain and exhaustion. Her voice was weak, yet the girl with a strange determined firmness. "Raiton... K-kūkan to Kaminari no... Jiryoku. I-it uses the iron inside my blood a-as a medium to conduct my... chakra straight... to your body. I used my sword... from earlier... to power it up. Ran out... of chakra, though... so the rest of the hit... will come later," she managed. 

"You... you *BITCH*!" she roared, her eyes widened with rage. "How *dare* you steal my win?! I beat you fairly!" Lin tried to struggle again, to try and bring down the naginata a few more inches downwards. She was so close to cutting through Hana's other shoulder that it almost seemed like a mirage. Like a thirsty man in a desert seeing the mirage of an oasis. 

"Don't worry. This... will end in a... draw. You'll... be unconscious... and I don't have... the strength to finish you. Heh." Her eyes dropped down to her feet. Hana didn't even have the energy to lift her neck anymore. She cracked a small laugh. Or maybe it was a cough. She couldn't actually tell anymore. 

"It's funny... this family trial. We... were always taught... at a young age. That the others... were all competition. But it's in... this test... made specifically for us to embrace that attitude. That we realize, what family really means. I... couldn't bring myself to do it. To raise... my sword... against the others. But you... could. You're... stronger than me, Lin. And... if I had to lose or tie with anyone... I'm glad it was with... you." 

"*FUCK YOU*! *RELEASE ME RIGHT NOW YOU INSIPID BITCH*!"

And then it came. A pillar of red lightning erupted around her, engulfing her in a hurricane of her own screaming and the sound of being electrocuted. Skin peeled off her skin, revealing patches of raw flesh on her hands and back. Her insides burned, every fibre of her body roaring in vivid pain. She blanked out in a minute, way before the jutsu ended, leaving her an unconscious husk in a pile of her and Hana's blood. The test had ended then and there, with neither contestants being able to move to finish their weakened opponent off. 
_

---

Appendix​
Raiton: Kūkan to Kaminari no Jiryoku - Lightning Release: Magnetic Force of Space and Lightning


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 8, 2014)

*LIN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL 
PART 8

____________________________________​
Lin gave a small laugh. Now _those_ were the days. Back when she wasn't branded as a traitor and actively hunted down by her clan and village. That particular day had changed her forever. It made her more sadistic. Vengeful. She killed her enemies on missions more and relished in it. Sometimes she'd continue to stab or kick even after the opponent in question had died, in a fit of teenage hormone-driven tantrum. Obviously, her relationship with Hana had been ruined, too. Their rivalry became very bitter and instead of simply trying to one up her cousin, she actively sought to sabotage and ruin her life. The girl still attempted to be amicable with her after the trial, but even the saint of the Houki clan didn't have the temperance to endure. 

It wasn't even just the fact that she'd tied. It was the fact that she was still _alive_. At least if she was dead, then she wouldn't have had to cope with the shame and humiliation of losing, but the bitch had kept her alive. Worse yet, her damn jutsu had left her a huge scar on her back. Everytime she looked at herself in the mirror, she was reminded of the trap. The hatred nearly drove her insane.

But she was different now. Still sadistic, perhaps, but without the need for rage to fuel it. Lin just did it for fun most of the time, now. Less prone to fits of incoherent screaming too, probably. Above all, however, she was a woman driven by a new purpose now, one that went beyond the petty quest of revenge her teenage self had once been so charged by. And that goal, at this very moment, was to ensure that her little brother would win the family trials. 

"Just you wait, Renny," she smirked, bringing a glass of wine to her pale lips. "Things haven't even begun to get fun yet, 'lil bro."
​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 8, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Breakfast Club

Her voice broke me out from the fantasy that  Raiken and I inhibited. Grounded back into reality, we separated with a  small smile. It felt wrong to leave his room like this, just because  Lily barked at us, but truth be told I was fairly hungry and really  wanted to eat. Giving another second of attention, just staring into  each others eyes, Raiken broke the wait as he turned and opened the door  for us to go. When I quickly followed suit we were greated by everyone  standing in the hallway.

Surprisingly Saya was even wearing  pants! Although instead of wearing a shirt, the small jacket she was  wearing yesterday was zipped up. Rue probably was sent to check up on us  because no one wanted to see what happened in there over the course of  the night. She still had that big smile on her face, one that I wished  would never disappear. Lily was facing away from us as she clearly  didn't want to give us the time of day. Walking up the stairs she said:

"We all have things we need to do today, so let's make this quick."

It  was clear she was being impatient, probably because I was still around  the others, especially Raiken. I could tell she couldn't wait any longer  for me to leave. Meanwhile I was wondering the same thing. Even though I  told the others I was definitely the Unmarked, it was personally  unsure. Freyja definitely grabbed a hold of me, but did she even change  anything? Satoshi stabbed me with something, and said something about  Edie. While Saya's able to read my memories she wouldn't be able to feel  my pain, my sense of touch. She wouldn't know that I was injected with  anything since I wasn't looking at the syringe. 

But I was fading  in and out during that sequence, it was hard to tell. But if I wasn't  the Unmarked then that would have to be the one time where I was  injected with something to make me regenerate. He said something about  Edie, but I could barley hear what he was saying. I knew Edie could  suffer great wounds and still live, but I always assumed that was due to  some sort of medical ninjutsu, given that she goes to the astounded  Medical Academy. If it isn't though, then that means she is the  unmarked.

Ugh what was I thinking? This wasn't the time to be  thinking things like this, of course I'd have doubts. I can't trust my  memories since Freyja did get a hold of me. Everything there could be  lies and I wouldn't know it. I had to get a hold of myself. I was here  with everyone, right here, right now, for a reason. Fate wouldn't be so  cruel to rip this from me, would it? I mean, if I stopped believing then  everything else would crumble, why should I even still be here? No, no  matter the odds, I had to trust myself that I was still the Unmarked.

The  six of us made our way out of the building and into the village, where  the morning sun came crashing down onto us. I wanted to stretch as the  warm rays of light were like a welcomed gift. But on the other hand,  Saya was now wearing sunglasses as she held her computer up with one  hand. Despite being in public she still took that thing wherever she  went. We made our way through the rather vacant streets of Sunagakure,  up to a cafe across the way. It looked old and a little rundown, as if  no one visited, so I wondered why we were going here. The six of us  shuffled in without much of a commotion, Lily seemingly jumping the gun  finding us a round table. Of course when we approach there are only four  other seats available.

"Is that really necessary Lily?"

"Oh? I didn't realize the fuck toy needed a seat, I thought she'd be glued to your lap."

"Don't worry, I won't need a chair for where I'm going."

As if to escape the sunlight, Saya dove under the  table like a scared dog, where the only sound that could be heard was  the clicking of her key board. With a sigh we all took our seats, where  it went Lily, then Tate, then Raiken, then myself, and then Rue, leading  back to Lily. We all sat there for about thirty seconds, waiting for  the waitress, but really just waiting to bring something up for  conversation. I wasn't sure if this how it usually was, or if it was  because I was here, but regardless I felt a bit bad.

Raiken, Saya says she didn't hear anything, does that mean th-

"Just shut up, not here."

Lily  quacked. Despite the topic that Tate was going to bring up, I'm glad he  at least tried to ease up the mood. But it was clear that Lily was  going to shut down most conversations. Truth be told, I'm sure it was  because most of them were unfamiliar with me and didn't feel as  comfortable talking when I was around. I felt guilty, but looking over  to Rue who only held a smile made me cheer up. Before long a waitress  finally came to our table. She looked pleased at seeing Lily, well,  there's a first for everyone, but as she scrolled across the faces she  paused at me. Frantically almost, she dashed away and got me a menu.

"I'm sorry, if I knew we had a new customer I would have gotten you a menu right away."

"Don't feel too bad, this girl is just here to ruin everyone's day anyways."

The  table shook as the skidding of a chair could be heard. Raiken slammed  his hand down, standing up, looking ferociously at Lily. The tension was  so thick you could use a butter knife and cut straight through it.  Raiken stood there, trying to pick the politically correct words since  we were at a cafe in public. Granted the only 'outsider' was the  waitress, but he still had to put up appearances.

"Don't you say one more word about her. This is your final warning."

Raiken  said threateningly. Lily, instead of making a response, decided now  would not be the best time. She kept her mouth shut. Now all eyes were  on me, as I had a menu out in front of me. Given that they didn't I  assumed this women knew what they wanted to order. Opening it up really  quickly, I spotted something that looked appealing. With a soft sigh I  closed the menu, handing it to the waitress.

"I'll have two waffles and a macchiato."

 The  waitress, accepting my menu, quickly scurried off as if to make our  orders. I wondered what everyone was going to have, but I'm sure I'd  figure out in due time. I took another look at the frog dressed girl and  admired her ability to just smile. I know I've thought this before, but  she really must just trudge through the bad and look at the good. After  we exchanged looks with one another the young girl piped up.

"Kirisaki-San, if you don't mind me asking, where do you come from and how was your life before meeting Raiken-San?"

I  wasn't sure what to answer. I was a shinobi from White. Well, they  already knew about that, as they pinpointed the Unmarked to be from  White. With that said, if I were to be caught by Sunagakure officials  then I'd be thrown out. I'm sure that's what Lily would want though. But  giving a small glance to Raiken he simply nodded, showing that it was  okay to tell her. 

"Well...I  come from a village called Konohagakure, although I think you all know  that. As for what I did? Well I'm a shinobi, and in fact, I was in the  Chunin Exams until I attended the festival in Fuzengakure a few days  ago. That's where I met Raiken and, well, I think you know the rest."

I  could hear a groan from Lily but everyone ignored her. Looking back at  Rue, she seemed amazed from my not-amazing story. I could see a sparkle  in her eye as if she thought I was the coolest person ever even though  I'm sure everyone here besides Saya probably had more amazing tales they  could tell than I. Before I could say a response though, the waitress  came with our drinks. She brought me my coffee, while handing Rue a  glass of orange juice, Lily a glass of tea, Raiken a glass of water, and  Tate...a glass full of beer? This early in the morning? As soon as the  waitress walked away I realized that she didn't get Saya anything. I  almost went and said something but Raiken stopped me before I  embarrassed myself. 

"Saya doesn't get anything to eat or drink, she just likes to sit and work and eat her jelly babies."

It  made sense for a recluse like herself, but I still found it a little  shocking. Regardless, Rue went on about stories she thought of, dreams  she had, things that were just on her mind in general. It was clear that  she just wanted to express herself to us and didn't care what we  thought. No one spoke out except for typical responses and answers to  what she had asked. Lily on the other hand, kept quiet, it appeared what  Raiken said to her got to her. It seemed as if she didn't want to speak  out not in fear, but in respect to what once was. Soon our meals were  delivered and there was a bit of a diversity. Raiken got a plate of  straight uncooked fish, Lily got an omelet with hash browns on the side,  Tate got stake and eggs, and Rue got chocolate pancakes. I chuckled  softly, assuming that was something Raiken would hate. My waffles were  sat in front of me, and as soon as everyone got their food we dug in.
​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 8, 2014)

The  breakfast didn't last very long as we all seemed to be fast eaters  besides myself and Rue. Despite her skinny appearance Lily seemed to  engulf her meal down in one or two bites. One second there was good on  her plate and the next it was gone. Lily sighed, pulling money out of  her own wallet and placing it down on the table. Standing up everyone  had followed suit, it was apparent that we were leaving. Lily looked at  me, and said respectfully:

"No matter what I think everyone else here seems  convinced or thinks it's a real possibility that you're the unmarked. So  we'll test you tonight. Get whatever fun you want out of your system by  this evening, as you may not get another chance."

Surprisingly  Lily was actually not disrespectful despite her obvious opinion  bleeding through her statement. As she spoke I was just worried that  she'd be correct, that I wasn't the unmarked and that everyone placed  their hopes in me for no reason other than to get hurt. Everyone stood  up from the table and made their farewells, heading off into different  directions. I'm sure they all had things they needed to do. Saya being  the last to leave, stood up from the table, and without saying anything,  walked back in the direction from when we came, likely to just go back  to her dark pit she calls a room. Raiken was the only one still here  with me, and I couldn't just let him go. I turned, and in a brash  movement, moved forward and wrapped my arms around him, laying my head  on his chest. For a second he didn't do anything, but in the next second  he wrapped his arms around me.

"Don't worry, you'll do fine. She'll see."

"Do you really think so?"

"I _know_ so."

He  looked at me with a smile. I couldn't help but reflexively smile and  giggle at seeing his, he just knew how to cheer me up. I just hoped he  wasn't wrong.

"Well we have half a day to kill, what do you want to do?"​


----------



## Kenju (Oct 8, 2014)

[Reaper Code - The End In Their Eyes ]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising  (Act 1)-


"W-wow"

Amongst a select group of people, those words were muttered inside a very small cave that had been self-made inside of the thick walls in that underground labyrinth full of savages that would kill quicker than a heart could beat. They of course knew that first hand after just witnessing it themselves. In that small and cramped space there stood four people, each one of their eyes glowed a blue light with while images seemed to move along the inside of their eyeballs as if it had been a television screen plugged into their sockets. Once the image of the eyepatch-wearing boy devouring the lad with the colorful face finally ended, their vision and eyeballs turned back to their natural states and four looked across at each other with different expressions

After each witnessing something so gruesome, just what did they think about it from their own unique viewpoints that had never caught a scent of this new found territory?

"Just what kind of monster can do that to another human? Though I have to admit, I'm kinda interested~"

The red-haired girl that spoke first was the one that had control over the remote viewing ability that had just been, de-activated. Her long-pony tail trailed through the musky air as she feel back on her bottom from just having seen a horrific display that she had never seen before in her shinobi life. Despite being in awe of that recent, the feeling of enthusiasm and interest seem to be showing itself on her face in a disturbing. Even her body trembled in a tinch of excitement, but it would be a mistake to say she was a twisted maniac that got off from the sight of murder. Instead, she was a 'somewhat' average kunoichi that could help but a thrilling satisfaction from seeing death and all that came with it. It was said that she was the adopted daughter of a infamout scientist. Her name was read as;
Tsutomu, Eita 

*Spoiler*: __ 








"It's just like you said, he's a monster...they all are! So whatever happens to them will be their own undoing!"

The voice that responded was from finely muscular built man in the type of suit one would see a highly ranked military officer in. Even with that appearance however, he was a powerful shinobi that created the minature cave in the wall himself so the others and himself could have a place of recon and rest after their long trip. His glove-covered fist clenched tightly in act of just anger and what sparking through his veins. This man with the short teal hair had been a prized shinobi amongst the large Black faction that was still in struggle of power with black. This was a young man who had firmly believed death was a terrible act that should only be given upon by those that were just and responsible enough to bare that weight. The was born of the name; 
Satomi, Heivia

*Spoiler*: __ 








"Come on, does that really matter? That sort of thing seems to be common in this weird place. What we should be talking about is that neat that ability that guy had, just what was it?"

The one who have that rude and almost cold remark was by a boy whose blond hair was covered over by a set of headphones that seemed completely unnatural for this sort of mission. Or any mission for that matter, either way, a look of apathy could be seen from the lad's eyes. This one was the reluctant genius that was said to have an incredibly bright future had he found more interest in anything much at all. From what he cared to find, he found death and the life it had to be utterly pointless. The world would continue to roll on no matter who was flown into the 'sea' of death. He went by;
Shiroyama, Quenser



"...........Enough fooling around, let's move already,"

The one who said that was a girl who kept her green ponytail hair under a purple hood. She had not been the type to show or speak herself out much  but she would do what she had to do. Who she was and what she thought about death was an all too obvious answer. She was a girl that had become fixated on the historical group of knights known as Silent Honors. She did not have much care over physical death, as she saw there was far more meaning in a person's soul rather than their body, but nevertheless, she was certainly not a cold-hearted individual that took the loss of lives for granted. She referred to herself as;
Riokou of Silent Honors

*Spoiler*: __ 








After Riokou had faced the deadly duo of Sugiha and Veronika. She passed her knowledge along to the intelligence sector of Black. Despite, not getting much of anything on Veronika, it was quite the opposite for the case of that masked monster Sugiha who nearly drove Riokou to her early grave. 

Sugiha had not been the only one, rather there had been many of many of Sugihas that had been under his wing for the selfish path of their all own equally selfish desire for 'evolution'. So, these beats that went by that same murderous name would continue to battle and battle for who was at the top of their evolutionary chain. Once Riokou had caught a whiff f this dreadful information, the only choice she could make was to take the reigns herself and investigate the dark doings what was going on underground in the land that the original Sugiha had left behind.

In their reluctance, Riokou was given permission to take take a silent stride within that unseeable darkness and try to gather whatever she could without triggering a violent reaction from the savage natives. But she was not so foolish enough to go alone, as whether she had wanted to or not, she had been packaged with a team of 3 other capable shinobi.

So this was it. This was what original monster Sugiha had left behind. Even in death his mad spirit was still conjuring a mess of chaos that could erupt and spread into the outside world. 

After thinking of that, Riokou received a bitter taste in her mouth and once again put herself at the tip of the blade of harms way. This time however, she was not alone, whether that would be for better or worse
​​


----------



## Laix (Oct 8, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
REMNANT ARC
COUNTDOWN
*PART 2*
_______________________​Saya and Rue returned home while Lily and Tate when in differing  direction, presumably to run some errands. While he hadn't the faintest  idea what the sharp-tongued young woman would be doing with her day, he  didn't even need to guess that Tate was going to go somewhere to try  pick up girls. With his charming good looks and passable personality, he  was often successful and Raiken preferred to not take any interest as  long as the girls weren't brought home.

 That was an established rule between himself, Tate and Lily - _no bringing girls home_.  It was actually Raiken who proposed the rule and ended up being the  first to break it. The girl responsible for this was sat besides him,  burying her head into his chest with a relaxed smile. He didn't care  though, he couldn't care less. She was worth it.

 "Well we have half a day to kill. What do you suggest we do?"  She asked, glancing up at the tall blonde she could call hers. He  thought for a second, his eyes peering between the ceiling and the  window that framed the busy morning streets of Fuzen before finally  setting his narrowed gaze on her. 

 "_Anything_. Following you around shops,  visiting our place or just lying in bed all day. It's your last day  before you get entwined in all this shit for real so..." He yanked her even closer, his chin resting on her head. "You can choose. I'm not bothered."

 "In that case..." 

 Kirisaki stared at the crumbs of waffle on her plate, her mind fading  off into a deep thought process. She tried to think of somewhere they  could go given it was, as he said, her last day of being 'normal'. She  knew after this, whether she proved herself the Unmarked or not, her  life was going to change drastically. Perhaps they didn't need to do  anything elaborate. Perhaps it would be best if they just took things  simply.

 "How about a walk?"

 "A _walk?_" He repeated, surprised at such a simple suggestion despite claiming he wasn't bothered.

 "Is that okay?"

 "N-No, it's fine. I was just surprised. I thought you'd want to go shopping or... I dunno, what do girls do on days off?"

 Kirisaki giggled at his ignorance when it came to the female species. 

 "Girls do everything guy's do on a day off but better~."

 "Tate sits in his room and jacks off. Don't tell me you do that too?"

 Her face flushed a humiliated red before breaking into a fit of  laughter. Raiken tried to contain his own chuckles but they soon broke  free from his lips.

 "I'm telling him you told me that!"

 "Don't. He'll ask you to join him next time."

 She grabbed him by the hand, leading him out of the table and through  the exit on to the street. They turned left, away from their hideout but  with no aim for their destination. Instead she held his hand, just  yearning to keep their fingers clasped for as long as possible. His grip  was so warm, so inviting it made her day just having him do something  as insignificant as this. At first he blushed, slightly embarrassed at  the public displays of affection. Seeing she was so into it however, he  deflated his qualms and went along with it. ​_______________________

With _*Lily*_...​ The  young woman walked down the street seemingly aimlessly. Dressed in  the  same ripped white vest from yesterday with a pair of leather black   skinny jeans tucked into heeled boots, she appeared lost in her   thoughts. There was a look of stone on her face, her eyes sharpened and   her mouth tightened. Lily looked like if you bumped into her by mistake   and apologised profusely she would still gut you in the middle of the   street.

 However, it wasn't that Lily was wondering aimlessly but  rather her  destination was unpredictable. She cut through a few streets,  heading  down a number of alleyways like she didn't want to be followed.   Emerging from the shadows she headed on to the main street of   Sunagakure, considered the largest and most central in the village.   Walking north down the road, her sea blue eyes locked on to the large   vase-like building ruling the end of the street-

 The Kazekage's Mansion~.​_______________________

With _*Raiken *_& _*Kirisaki*_.​ 
 Kirisaki was clearly more into it however, skipping ahead slightly with a  childish smile on her face. Raiken on the other hand followed behind,  connected to her hand with the other shoved in his pocket. He had a  half-smirk on his face and seemed surprised yet impressed at her ability  to maintain such a jolly outlook on life.

 Leading him along, she tried her best to remember the directions towards  the watchtower. Left, right, down a larger street and eventually round a  corner took them to just outside the great sandstone tower. However, to  her shock there was yellow crime scene tape draped across and two Jōnin  guards stationed outside. Concerned, Raiken released his grip and  approached the guards.

 "What's happened here?" He asked, his eyes  bouncing between the two. Maintaining their professional stance, the one  on the left answered his question with a nonchalant expression and  hands clasped firmly behind his back.

 "_During the early hours of this morning this was the scene of a  horrendous crime. I apologise but the watch tower will not be open to  the public for the forseeable future._"

 Kirisaki looked up at the tower where she could see faint drops of blood  splattered recklessly against the walls. Although the balcony blocked  any clear views of the actual scene, she could just tell it was truly a  horrendous sight.

 "How horrible..." She gasped, motioning her hands over her mouth. Raiken then grabbed her by the shoulders and began pulling her along.

 "Come on. I've got an idea."​_______________________

With _*Rue*_ & _*Saya*_... ​ Sat in the living room was Saya who had her laptop hooked up with a  large cable that stretched back to her bedroom. Carrying a beautiful  porcelain doll in her hand, Rue sat beside the Yamanaka and peeked at  her screen, met with an assault of numbers and letters completely  unintelligible to her.

 "Saya-chan, what's this for?" She asked curiously. The blonde was so enthralled in her work she wasn't bothered by Rue's nosey intrusion.

 "It's taken a while but I'm finally uploading a  virus to Sunagakure's systems. Don't worry, it's nothing ghastly. It's  first purpose is to cover my tracks so I can browse whatever porn I  like."

 "Porn?" The girl blinked. "What's that?"

 "Secondly," Saya continued, completely ignoring her alarming question. "It'll  give me a direct feed of their radio transmission systems and allow me  to monitor who enters the village. Don't worry, I have no interest in  the lives of Sunagakure's villagers. This is mostly to keep tabs on  DIVERGENT."

 "But isn't that really bad woman in Fuzengakure right now?"

 "Or as this report seems to be showing..."  Saya hit a dozen more keys before her typing slowed down. She hit  'enter' and a scanned report filled out by what appeared to be a police  officer appeared on her screen. It detailed the six deceased bodies, all  Sunagakure watch tower guards, discovered early this morning. 

 "... She's already here."

 "What should we do, Saya-chan?"

 Jumping up from her seat, Saya unplugged her laptop and began walking over to her room with Rue following behind.

 "We need to get the others here A.S.A.P. They're at risk, especially Kirisaki."​


----------



## Laix (Oct 8, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
REMNANT ARC
COUNTDOWN
*PART 3*
_______________________

With _*Lily*_...​ Entering the Kazekage's mansion, she walked straight over to the reception where a woman spun on her chair to greet her.

 "_Hello. How may I help you?_"

 "I want to report a crime."

 "_A crime?_" She lowered her black spectacles. "_What sort of crime?_"

 "A crime, you bimbo. There's a kunoichi from the Wh-"

 "There you are!"

 Lily was interrupted by the cheerful tone of Rue  who came walking into  the mansion. She almost dropped dead of a heart  attack to see she had  been found, especially by the most tolerable and  liked of the faction. 

 "Rue! What are you doing here?"

 "I need you to come with me! I have to show you something, Saya-chan said it's really important!"

 "Fine. Make it quick, m'kay?"

 Grabbing her 'elder sister' by the hand, she led  her out of the mansion  and into a nearby alleyway, confusing the  bubblegum-haired woman.

 "What are you showing me that requires an alleyway to do it?"

 "Surprise~!"

 Before the gasp could even escape her lungs,  'Rue' had shed her illusion  to reveal she was in fact the woman REMNANT  was so obsessed with  escaping and pinned her against the wall by the  throat with such force  it cracked the mortar.

 "Oh of fucking course, this is a new low, even for you Freyja."

 "While usually I would  take this opportunity to  squash your brains underneath my stilettos,  I've got more pressing  matters to tend to. I won't be a sec."  With her other hand, she  forced it against a struggling Lily's forehead  who soon went numb. Her  eyes rolled into the back of her head and her  arms hung by her side.  Freyja was reading her memories from the past  week in an instant to  determine the location of a certain girl rumoured  to be the Unmarked.  Once she received her last known location as a  nearby cafe, she dropped  the girl to the floor

 Stepping over her body, Freyja morphed her identity into that of a random male civilian before blending into the crowd~.

_______________________

With_* Raiken*_ & _*Kirisaki*_...​ 
Nearing the outskirts of Sunagakure, they arrived at a familiar temple  where it all began just yesterday. The waterfall of gold, dedicated to  the Fourth Kazekage that was now a haven for the two of them. 

Hands in his pockets, he stepped over a fallen rock and walked over to  the line of lanterns where, to Kirisaki's amusement, their impromptu  swimwear in the form of their underwear was still hanging there, blowing  gently with the morning breeze.

Plucking his briefs off the line, Raiken scrunched them up into his hand  as Kirisaki grabbed her own. Neither of them bothered saying a word.  Instead, they stood once again on opposite sides of the temple and got  changed, this time not having to sacrifice their current underwear to  enjoy the warm, golden water. Once they were done, he grabbed their  clothes and put them in the corner a safe distance away from any stray  water. 

He grabbed her hand, standing back a few meters from the edge of the pool. 

"On the count of three, okay?"

She nodded enthusiastically. 

"Okay!"

"Three..."

"Two...!"

"One...!"

With laughter infecting their lungs, the two youngsters threw themselves  in like cannonballs, maintaining their clasped hands the entire time.  When they came up for air, the first thing they did was reunite, not  baring to spend another second apart. Their arms wrapped around the  waists of each other, their noses grazed and their eyes remained locked  under the sparkle of the water. 

Raiken could admit he'd never felt like this. Having most of your  memories erased as a youngster meant a lot of emotions that should be  understood by the age of nineteen were still knew and waiting to be  discovered. This, the feeling of intense infatuation over someone was  raw yet powerful. Everytime he saw her hair brush over her eyes, he just  wanted to smudge it away with his thumb. Each time he noticed her blue  eyes, he admired them as if seeing them for the first time. Everytime he  saw her lips, the way she bit her bottom lip with such a sheepish  smile, he just wanted to kiss them.

Before he could even make a move however, she thrust herself against him  and let her lips push gently against his. It was a smooth, tender kiss  at first but soon grew more intense the longer they held it. All she  could think of was how it was her last day of normality, her last day of  being Kirisaki before everything would change. She may never get a  chance to kiss him again even if having that privilege was a new one. 

They broke apart for air, a light smirk on his face and a small smile on hers with their breath panted and fast. 

"Look who's 'forcing' themselves on the other now,"  She quipped with a coy look. He pulled her even closer, grabbing her by  the back and hooking his arm underneath her legs to raise the girl  bridal style. Kirisaki felt like a feather in his arms, his body at the  peak of a human male and capable of lifting even more than just a  beautiful teenager.

"Hey! Put me down!"

"Say, 'Please put me down, King Raiken' and I might."

"No! I'm not your slave!"

"Fine by me."

With a sudden force, he tossed her into the air, her heart skipping a  beat as she twirled through the sky before landing back in his arms.  Despite being thrown so suddenly, she had no doubt in her mind he would  catch her again, even if there was only water to cushion her short fall.  Wrapping her arms around his neck, she tried to scold him between her  laughter.

"Don't ever do that again!"

Raiken raised an eyebrow, preparing to launch her again. 

"Or what?"
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 8, 2014)

*Yoshitsune Hida*
Konohagakure

_The Logistics of Fucking Over the Richest in Konoha_

----------​
The Research and Development Division had not always had a centralized means of keeping their projects organized or contained, rather, they'd originally relied on a number of scattered labs all over Konohagakure. But with the admittance of Yoshitsune as the director, that took a quick shift towards the more useful; Orochimaru's labs from his career in Konoha had been converted after a fierce petitioning by the Hida for their use and renovation. The division fought tooth and nail on many fronts, similar to how they'd secured what remained of Kabuto's notes for their use, but in the end it was all set in place in their favor. Nowadays the lab is only the first brick in a more complex reverse design towards the earth's core; the top floor is the first, with the numbers increasing as one goes deeper underground. And, at this very moment, the Hida and one other sat in front of a huge array of computers, monitors, implements, and video feeds, all centralized and reading right to the director at the main keyboard. Behind him a Yamanaka sat down and concentrated on his jutsu, filtering through the individuals located in a certain detainment facility of Konoha, searching for the only ones who happened to be on their side.

"How much longer do you think, Ozu-san?" 

"I think I've found them, Hida-sama. At this rate, connection should be established...right about now."

"Excellent!" He smiled from his spot behind the wall of dials, screens, and buttons, clapping his hands together, like some sort of giddy teenager, eager to show off to a new group of friends. "The others seem to be doing just fine?" Well, Ozu would have to find out, then.

​
"How are things, kouhai?" the Yamanaka asked one of the only other operatives they had in the field. "Fine. Waiting for the signal." Ozu nodded to Yoshitsune. "Team 3?" Which happened to consist of several of Yoshitsune's clones; it was already a risk to let Ozu, his right hand, in on this. He'd use his own clones where possible for most of this operation, and they happened to be able to pull off the perfect technique for the job.

"The collaborative jutsu seems to be a success, but I don't know how much time it'll buy you before someone bunker busts it. The space time shifts are synched well with the genjutsu and barriers, though, only a .023 second delay. No outside involvement towards the Detainment Facility for the window Yoshi-kun calculated." What the kage bunshin didn't relay, however, was how quickly he feared the barrier would fall after the genjutsu was dispelled and reinforcements found a way to circumvent the space-time pocket placed around the prison. But this procedure should be handled before that can take place anyway.

Ozu gave another nod to the Hida. "So far so good Hida-sama. The only part left is yours." Yoshitsune gave a lazy nod, and then keyed in another code on the monitor, before standing, motioning with his hands and gesturing to augment his greeting even if they could not see him, an act of hubris, or perhaps a force of habit, who was to say what that oddball thought? But Ozu had finally found them; a certain kunoichi, swamp roaming Hyuuga, Spoon Islander, detective, Sato Nobleman, and ninken, and made the connection as needed as the director of the Research and Development Division made his greeting.

_*"Shindenshin no Jutsu!"*_

A brief moment as he cleared his throat. All throughout the Konoha Detainment Facility, minor electronics had long since begun to short circuit as too much electricity began to build up within their circuitry. And one by one, they all lowered their lenses, by now having been powered down the entire time. Yoshitsune then spoke to a very specific half a dozen on the premises, wherever they happened to be located. "Hello there! Sorry that we're late...a poor example for the R&D Division to be setting, no?" He gave a bow on his side, and then stood up straight; they could almost hear the grin plastered to his face as his voice continued to echo in the back of their minds. "More so to the point, though. We've given you a window of time that will keep the rest of Konoha out of your hair, but you need to hurry; I'm not quite sure how long it'll hold under stress, so...sorry there!" He cleared his throat then, getting a bit more serious. "At any rate. The cameras and their feed are dead; no worries there. Any calls, phone lines, or communication out of the facility were also cut, but at a cost...lightning elementals are an erratic bunch, you know? The effects of electricity and raiton affinity jutsu in your location are subject to some randomness for the time being; the elementals are going wild while this magnetic field is maintained...it's a sort of weird science, if you will. That's their fee for creating such a wide ranging disturbance. _Everything _is scrambled now. Tread carefully! When you're ready for your contact, let me know. We're ready with the obfuscate and transportation once you've retrieved the package."

He looked back at his screen, and then frowned a little. "And good luck, everyone."


----------



## Olivia (Oct 8, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Truth

He threw me up in the air three times after the last, even after my constant pleading. But it was honestly a little fun. Besides, I knew that he would catch me after each toss, so I was just complaining to tease him. After the fourth toss he caught me very low to the water, as I could feel a splash collide with my back. I knew he did it to irritate me as I wasn't expecting it, but we couldn't just help but laugh.

Time seemed endless in this place, but it was quickly evident that we had spent too much time in the water. After relaxing on our backs in the water for a while we decided it was time to get out. The both of us got out and headed to our appropriate corners, getting changed and hanging our underwear back in their place. Putting our clothes back on we reformulated and looked to the sunshine.

After leaving the temple we started to just walk through town. I took a quick glance at Raiken who held his hands in his pockets, looking a little bored. I could understand, a man of his stature probably didn't find walks to be interesting by themselves, but I'm glad he put up with them for me. I found that they helped clear my mind. Passing a building on the side, I looked at it as it spelled out "RESTROOMS". Turning to Raiken I said:

"I'll be right back." 

With a simple nod he walked towards the wall, leaning against it with his arms crossed, it was obvious he was going to wait for me. As soon as I entered the building nothing was as it seemed. It was too quiet. I walked slowly through the hallway, seeing how all the stalls were closed but one. I would have assumed that they were just doing what needed to be done, but the small raged breathing I head emit from the stall was that of a struggle. Pushing the door open I saw a hooded man pinning a girl with a kunai. He looked at me with surprise, it was evident he was going to go after me. I stepped forward to hit his head, hopefully knocking him out, but in that same instant he stabbed me in the gut with his kunai.

Luckily my blow was enough to knock him out, he fell to the floor easily. The women, looking thankful, ran out of the bathroom as fast as she could. I pulled his kunai out and put it in my pocket, leaving a deep imprint in the form of a wound. Blood spurred out over my shirt and jeans. I sighed, I had to wash the blood off before it stained. I walked over to the sink, cupping water as I brought it to the blood, trying to wipe it clean. However as soon as I attempted more blood gushed out. Was it not healing? Taking paper towels, I continued to wipe up the blood to no avail for over two minutes. It was then when it fully hit me.

"No....No. No no no no no no *NO*. Shit. This CAN'T be happening."

It wasn't even like last night, the wound wasn't even healing. It was stagnant, as if I were normal. No...I am normal, that's the case. This was bad, this meant I wasn't the unmarked. Lily was right. Shit what could I do? How did I end up in this situation? What do I tell Raiken? Do I tell him? How will he react? No, I can't think about this, I have to close the wound before it becomes infected. I created a chakra needle and a chakra thread, attaching it to my skin. Delicately, I wrung the needle through my skin with a little whimper, creating seven loops before closing it completely. 

But there was no use in hiding it. Blood was drenched all over my jeans and part of my shirt, he'd surely notice something was up. But what could I tell him? Just tell him that he found the wrong person? That our lives for the past few days have only existed because of a LIE! Is that what I should say? Say, "tough luck, maybe you'll find the right person next time?". But, with that all said, it would be better coming from my mouth than from the tests of the Blessings. I took a deep breath, leaving the building. Out there was Raiken still waiting, but as I walked up to him a look of surprise appeared on his face. It was evident that the blood and the rip in my shirt had something to do with it.

"What happened? Who did this? I'll be sure to-" "Stop, that isn't necessary. ...Listen..., it may not look like I'm bleeding, but it's not because of ...regeneration, it's because I ...stitched the wound." A look of confusion appeared on his face, something I expected.  "Why would you do that when it can just heal on its own? That's a perk of-"
"Because the wound _couldn't_ regenerate. For some reason I can't regenerate any more. I'm...not the unmarked."

A look of bewilderment appeared on Raiken's face, as if he couldn't believe what I was saying. "What do you mean? I've seen you regenerate wounds countless times! If you really couldn't regenerate from there then it may be your weak point, since unlike us, it isn't the brain. You cou-""I AM NOT" I yelled at the tall blonde. While he was trying to think of other ways how I still could be, I knew deep down that I wasn't. With this evidence it was clear that I wasn't the Unmarked. I took out the kunai that was used to stab me and cut up my left arm, and then my right leg. "Are THESE weak points also Raiken? Look, these wounds aren't even deep and they haven't even BEGUN to show the signs or regeneration. I don't know how, and I don't know why, but I'm just not able to anymore."

Raiken turned away, seeing the evidence for himself. Putting his hands through his hair, stressing about whether everything he has seen or heard for the past few days were even real. After taking a deep breath he turned back to me, with watery eyes. He picked me up by the collar of the shirt and pinned me to the wall. He was being more rough than I anticipated but it wasn't completely unexpected.

"Why did you lie to us...no, me? Just so you could get in my-""NO, it's nothing like that! Remember, you were the one who hounded me about it after seeing that I regenerated from my wounds. I told you that wasn't the case but you wouldn't hear any of it! You convinced the both of us that Freyja had a hand in tricking us when she probably did nothing with my memories! I only figured out just now when I was in there. What would you have had me do, wait until tonight? When I'd be caught and Lily would throw me out with the rest of the group wanting my head?"

Raiken's eyes softened as he could tell I was telling the truth. His grip lightened and my body slid to the ground. I couldn't blame him for his initial reaction, this was something important to him, something that he had worked on for years. To have this reality crushed probably hurt him more than I could imagine. But even so, he leaned down and gave me a warm embrace. I could tell that despite his earlier motion, he regretted even shoving me like that. But after a few seconds he asked:

"So...what do we do? I can't send you back there, Lily will have your head!"

"No...I have to make peace with her. She gave me hell because I wasn't the unmarked, but she was right. I have a few suspicions that I want to voice to the rest of the group, so tonight, instead of doing the Blessings, I'll tell them that."

----------------------------------------
_
~Gate of Sunagakure~_

The tall black haired women approached the village Hidden in the Sand with ease. She could have gotten here a lot faster but in truth, she was in no rush. The girl she was hunting for, Kirisaki, was most asuradly in this town, and if she was going to be going to this village she doubted she would have moved very far in the span of a day. As she walked into the village, she was stopped by a shinobi, with a crime scene taking place behind them.

"Due to a recent event we are only allowing Black shinobi in. If you are not then please go back to where you once came from."

The Uchiha simply smirked at his minor threat, before taking off her necklace and holding it in her hand.

"My name is Thalia Uchiha, and I am a Jonin from Konohagakure, a White Nationed Village. However, I am also part of the Church of Jashin, which means I gain immunity. So if you don't mind~"

The women simply walked past the guard, knowing that he couldn't do anything else to stop her. It had been just one of the perks from being with the Church, she could go anywhere she wanted with relative ease. 
​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Yami Munesanzun said:


> Kisei
> 
> Konohagakure​
> _I lean over slightly to my right, catching just a glimpse of the young girl's face as she desperately tries to hide herself behind that young man...Sano, I believe he said his name is?_ "~My, she seems to be a mite introverted...maybe even a little scared.~" _As I think that, I give her a soft smile, attempting to ease her a little._ "Well, that is certainly a little relieving to hear, but you never know. Perhaps you would like to assist in showing me around as well?" _I take a glance down at her puppies as they wander curiously into the room. _ "Well now...I do hope they are housebroken."
> ...





InfIchi said:


> Words words words... Man he talked a lot... Kinda like Ikuto, Ikuto was cool to Sano though, Edie seemed a bit reserved, but that was cool too. This guy seems kind of like Ikuto... "I miss Ikuto." Sano thought to himself, giving a blank... face. "Ah! Wait! Yeah i'm not really like other Aburame, My sis tells me that all the time! Said it had something to do with-" Before he could finish, a sharp pain rushed through his eyes. "Hnngh!" He bent down, the pain soon subsiding. "Huh... What was i saying again? Oh! Right! Something to do with how i was raised!" Sano smiled gleefully like an idiot.
> 
> Just then a new friend arrived! And she brought dogs! An inuzuka most likely, which means... "We're friend clans!" Sano shouts, turning around and hugging the Inuzuka. "Our clans are like family! Which makes us like... The most super amazing kind of best friend! He smiled brightly, but then turned his head to the side. "Ah... where did you go...?" Sano gently pat the inuzuka's face. "#45..." He sighed, Soon a bug flew from his hair and he smirked. "Oh! There you are! Wow! your dog's look cool!" Ran smiles, obviously not looking at the dogs directly.
> 
> "So! Yeah!" Sano speaks once more without facing a soul, "Let's go show you around konoha~"





Ichi Inuzuka's Bizarre adventures,
The wind provokes the flames!

"I-I...will...sir...and th-they are m-mostly..." The little Inuzuka was able to say that before she was grabbed by the Aburame.   "Y-yes, well...S-stop!" she squeaks out, spectacles falling lop-sided on her face, she grips the handle of the leashes tightly, blushing gently as she got patted and complemented on her puppies.  "L-l-lets just get started o-on our trip.  I-I mean, if...you don't mind, I d-don't want to rush you o-or anything..." she begins to shrink into herself the more she talks, obviously wanting to fade into the background.  Her big brown eyes stare down at the floor, and away, "S-s-see...My name i-is...I-Ichi I-I-I-Inuzuka...These are Niisan a-and Shigo." she pushes the dark frames up her nose, the blush on her face causing the lenses to fog up.

The young woman pulls her sweater back up to where it should be, and begins inching out of the room, pulling the puppies with her, trying to avoid any confrontation.


----------



## Kei (Oct 8, 2014)

_

Wet&Wild
Liquid Time Event
Interaction: Edie 
Kyo Minami_​


Watching Edie try to swim was like watching a fish out of water. She was just flopping around crazily in the water. Kyo almost had to control his laughter but watching her flop around was almost too funny. However, there was something that wasn?t fun about this trip. Kyo noticed them as soon as she took off her jacket. He tried to ignore them, but they were staring at her like a piece of meat, and they were starving wolves ready to tear into her. 

He could almost see the drool roll down their disgusting mouths.  If they made their thirst any more obvious, he would probably called them a dehydrated mess. 

?Kyo am I doing it?? Edie voice snapped him back down to his senses, he hold her hand tightly as he watched her form, ?I think I?m doing it!?

She was doing it?.Kyo slowly let her go and she began to swim everywhere. He felt a bit on the used side. Did she really need him? Though she seemed very happy? When she was done flutter kicking around she stood up straight, confident than ever. 

?Swimming was way easier than I expected!? She smiled confidently, which he only half smiled, if it was so easy then there wasn?t really a need for him now was it? 

*?Let?s race!!?*​
Kyo laughed weakly, ?How about we get something to eat instead?.? After standing around all day doing nothing, he had gotten a bit hungry. She threw up her chest in pride.

?Are you scared that I was going to win?? She chuckled proudly as Kyo got out of the pool, ?I understand, there is so much greatness in me that even you get challenged by it.?

Kyo face screwed in pain, it was nothing like that!  

Kyo leaned down and lifted her up out of the water, ?Let?s grab something to eat.? Kyo sighed as he ran his fingers through his hair. He heard snickering in the back, and for a minute he really had gotten ticked off.  They were looking at Edie and she was probably not even aware of it, though she wasn?t aware of anything that happened around her now was she? Kyo let her lead the way as he followed behind her, and Kyo could see what they were seeing. 

Her bikini was a bit too small for her?.Especially in water?.

Maybe the custom fit wasn?t so fitting as she thought.


----------



## Kei (Oct 8, 2014)

_
Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc
The Weakness That Lies In Us
Kyo Minami
_​

Reinforcements had finally arrived. They finally made it to the village and begun their work. Though, they arrived too late. The damage had been done, and the Fenikkusu clan was dragged through the ground. There was nothing left except broken pieces that couldn?t be simply put back in. Kyo grabbed his mother, who went limp in his arms and for a minute Kyo took every fiber of his being not to scream out in rage. Osamu wouldn?t see. He wouldn?t get that joy of seeing Kyo break. 

Kyo buried his face in his mother?s kimono. His eyes threaten to overflow with hot tears as his eyes shrunk and grew into a red glaze. His anger threatened to overtake him again, but he knew he was weak. This all happened because he was weaker than Osamu. He was weaker than his mother, and thus weaker than his entire clan.

_He was weak?._
_*He was weak?.*_​_*He was weak?.*_​
The village was weak as well. Osamu was right, Fuzenkagure was weak. They were weak because they leant on support from his clan. They act big and strong, but in truth, that strength was weak. It was fragile like glass, if they were slaughtered. Fuzenkagure would fall almost like a castle of cards. 

The weak relied on the strong for support it was the way life worked?.It was the way nature worked?.

Kyo gripped his mother and brought her into a deep hug?.

?I?ll slaughter all of them?.? Kyo eyes widen, but he was control, this wasn?t his blood lust talking. ?I?ll slaughter all of them?.Every last person?.?

Flames burst from his body, ?Slaughter them all for what they?ve done?..? Kyo looked at Osamu from his mother body, ?I?ll make you rue the day that you stepped in this village.?

He was weak, but there was a way to get strong. A way for him to get stronger than anyone else and that was to eat. Just like his mother did before him, he would eat?.

*?I?LL FUCKIN KILL THEM ALL YOUR CHILDREN AND YOUR CHILDREN?S CHILDREN! I?LL TAKE EVERYTHING AWAY FROM YOU!? *He finally let the fire of his rage consume him as he let the poison spew from his mouth, _?I?ll take everything with the same flames you used to destroy this village?..?_

The fact that the same blood was in his veins made it that much worse. It made the flames of his hated consume everything around him. That blood that tainted him was the same blood that ran through his veins, burning every inch of him into a complete and utter hatred. 

Though almost as soon as those flames begun, almost a cold aura over took his demeanor. He almost look like a broken doll, but there was something different about him. Kyo eyes stopped glowing red, and one of his eyes went straight black. Almost like a charcoal color, that dirty black that stained everything, before returning to their original color. 

_?Lady Ruka!? _A bunch of jounin came and went to Ruka and Kyo side. Kyo flames had dispersed. They had ate him and left a shell, but in that shell was the anger Kyo held for Osamu. His blood, and his existences, he hated them all. 

And he would kill them all?..


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 8, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kisei

Konohagakure​
_I quietly watch their exchange, taking particular note of the Aburame's distinct lack of eye contact; is he blind? Letting out a quiet, short exhale I slowly get up from the bed, stretching out my arms._ "While I prefer that we begin my tour in an hour or so, I believe it would be rude of me to have wasted the time of you both."  _I begin, looking over at the Aburame._ "And, of course, your enthusiasm." _I chuckle quietly, making my way over to the doorway, watching the Inuzuka girl try to hide herself away in a corner that was not there._ "Although...I would like our shy guest here to take the lead first.". _I grin slightly, leaning over the floor's guardrail._ 

"...After I have cleaned myself up, of course. Feel free to help yourselves to whatever fruit or juice that catches your interest." _I head back inside, going towards the bathroom in the back. _​
Feel free to do a little time-skip at this point, if you wish.


----------



## Chronos (Oct 8, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery & Kurou Majima_
_Eien Machi_
_Ends Meets Beginnings _










​
I can't die now... 

I've done too much, weight too many burdens, I've fought through forces unknown to man, and I suffered more than what I could endure. Made friends although failed to acknowledge them... I lunged myself to the depths of despair simply to save those whom I wish to live. I've viewed the world so negatively, simply to produce light from a secular situation. My mother, my summon, my friend! I've sacrificed, I've lost far too much to let my effort die today! From the strength I've accumulated, through the arm I sacrificed, through this goddamn foolishness I've absorbed withing me! 

I will not!

CANNOT! 

_"DIE HERE!!" _

He kicked at the apex of his strength, his feet rushed him within a mere seconds to his target, pulling his blade from his pouch, he began to slice ther air in attempts to slash his existence, him with sly movements of his feet begun to evade, pulling a kunai he began to parry his strikes, still ever true with the sound of clashing grossing withing the silence. Flashes of light exuding with each forceful clash, steel upon steel meeting in glorious blood lust. The Sharingan, that of which had assumed a formed of it's second swirl, with speed and flair the moments blurred themselves in a blur of velocity. Their hands, their feet, soon it became a play, with Rosuto's own Jeet Kune Do at play, the man of ANBU black ops following diligently. Fist bringing each other to the other's hands, as their blades followed, the flash of luminescence traced from the blade's glint, the shadows gleamed under ferocity. The crimson became to evident on his eye, the teeth that gritted under the influence of his own thought. The graciousness of footing followed by an art form of battle. 

Majima, Kurou twisted his kunai between the gap of his fingers with each passing strike that came his way, treating it as if were an extension of a butterfly knife, he quickly made work of the incoming with precise swiped, quickly movement veiled only by the blur of his speed. With such he kept careful observation on his targets movements. They were unique, different, deadly, a style of which so nimble he couldn't quite entirely assimilate its precision. Counting his movement ever so carefully, with even so much of a miscalculation he would be met with a strike he himself feared to be pretty prominent. 

Their feet stomped, after each had swung a most powerful arc from their hands, their blade released form the others hands. Majima, Kurou's mien plastered ever so delicately with a faction resembling that of focus, Rosuto, a will burning through those eyes of his, while the illumination made his Sharingan ever so more threatening, the will that exuded, the brewing justice accumulating from such a passionate glare, with teeth clenched, eyes locked, a swung, five fingers gripped to the palm, as the limb made of machines had met his feature, followed by a quick uppercut that connected with such a force, Rosuto could sense the bones crush under the intensity. Propelling, his knee met his chin, and turning, a back-flip ushered a final strike. Staggering, pulling the man backwards. Turning slightly, regaining posture, the poised himself as the boy came resolute. 

Their hands began to meet under the force of powerful taijutsu. Their body preforming a mixture of strike withing only inches of the other. Hands, knee, elbows striking and deflecting, with each passing blow, the gust of winds forced the earth beneath them to tremble. Moving their knees with luscious magnificence to evade, dodge and even counter the other's strike, meeting themselves with blows so powerful that it couldn't be helped that each only sustained them under the influence of adrenaline. One more due to their physical than the other. Their chakra boiled, as for each strike their minds had focused on a soul, vibrant, lucid. Gracing their every strike with the power to achieve victory. 

Leaping, their bodies danced with the winds, the chill soon began to swirl among them and their twirls became but simply another means to criticize a great force for lacking the fortitude to halt its progress. Rosuto soon tanked a fist that met itself to his stomach, lifting him from the earth slight, he soon pushed, grasped the man's shoulders and handstand on them, using the forced of his feet with a twist, the confused the footing of Kurou, the twist soon turning into spins which led the large build man to fall on his feet. Placing himself above him, Rosuto didn't hesitate. The right metallic arm rose and came down upon him, blowing up on impact due to force of strength. Kurou, pulling himself at the exact moment, lifting his feet and pulling his back, he propelled, placing himself back on his foot, turning at three-sixty degrees while extending his arm, closing his fist to knockout the boy with a backhand, pulling back. 

Rosuto arced and evaded, lifting himself of his feet, rolling to the side, while pushing his feet on solid and rushing once more, pulling his fist and meeting an open palm, the man had halted his incoming fist, trembling under the forced that pushed itself upon him, however unable to keep with Kurou's strength, Rosuto's arm began to mold the very chakra that had manifested within it. Not before long the gear began to churn, yearn for an escape. The turning became evident, the power that surged from his center had begun to proliferate withing his body. The molding of such soon became and excess within himself, as a result the arm reacted to such an overwhelming stigma. The arm begun to increase, decease itself of such power.

"AAARRGGGHHH!!!!"

Kinectic force, with such a push brought the man towards the near distance, crushing himself within a building. Rosuto didn't waver, pulling a hand load of explosive tags strapped to Kunai's, he showered the building with their explosive radiance. His hands sways without a doubt in his mind. Sharingan noting his existence, reading every movement. However, the man without much of a effort placed into it, his voiced roared with intensity from withing the shattered building. 

"Katon! Haisekishō!" 

With ash soon turning into a burst of flame, a explosion soon crossed the fields, a flash of powerful light begun to assimilate vision, soon Rosuto hands made their way towards his eyes, to cover the obstruction caused by light. This giving an opening, the man placed himself under, swiped a kick to his belly, strait, firm, breath had escaped him. Soon, pulling his feet met the boy's temple followed by two lifting kicks to the chin, pushing him further into the street, he soon met a wall. His back unable to move any further from where he stood, another kick, this one pressing his chest, the beating of his heart became heavy. As the man's hands posed above his waist, slightly twisted in a ninety degrees angle, his eyes ever so cunningly locked with his heterochromatical ones. 

"Saisho..." 

What? First? The meaning of set made terror cross Rosuto's senses, planing wasn't enough, he needed to get out of here. But to his discontent it was already too late. Upon him trying to escape his grasp, the man met him with a flurry of kicks that came in rapid succession. All directed to his chest, head and core. His breath lost him so much power behind such a technique... his lungs couldn't process breath due to the physical trauma. The his body simply rag-dolled on the wall as he was merely this man's toy.

"Sauzando kikku!" 

Overpowering... Overwhelming... Unstoppable...

All these crossed his mind, but a stronger force guided him. Fear becoming prevalent, the power that he felt through the misery, this pain... It never met par with the blood stained withing his hands. 

Upon the man striking a final hit, his hand had pounded his feet towards the ground. With the wind swirling withing him as the blood begun to pour from his mouth, the swirling chill soon became a freezing onslaught, his left hand and both feet cascading themselves with a frost. Materializing, forming into gauntlets and greaves. Upon his feet meeting the earth under a crash so powerful in left behind a gap upon it. Kurou's eyes widen. The power to stop such technique... The greatness of such will. He had but honored the child of which gave up on honor. 

"Hyōton..."

The Sharinan rose to his sight, soon swirling to its extent, as if registering everything, analyzing, controlling the fate of his movements almost. The Young rouge pushed from the broken wall and met the man with another kinetic fist to the mien. The pulse shocked him towards the distance, but before he could retaliate, Rosuto's positioned himself under, kneeing him on his back, while twirling to position himself, turning, lowering and thrusting his foot onto his jaw, rocketing him towards the void sky. Turning, to position himself in front, he kneed him on the jaw once more, back flipped and place his back on ground, hands on floor behind his head while pulling back, his hand propelling him upwards with his feet, both, meeting his chest lifting him ever closer towards the moon.

Pulling himself closer, he leaped ushering his body to twist under a rapid conjunction of spins. Leg extended as he kicked him repeatedly under set spins, coursing above Kuruo who has now suffered Rosuto's technique.

"Shimo no Tora!!" 

A final kick at the pinnacle of Kurou's head, center, the icy powered greave smashed him, plummeting towards the earth, but before he met with such, Rosuto had no intention of letting up, throwing his metallic wire along with his knife, he latched towards the floor. Meeting earth before set man, he soon kicked, ran at the pinnacle of his speed, blurring his image and soon powering his hand, meeting him with another kinetic push, his cheek crushing under his force.

"Explode!"


----------



## Chronos (Oct 8, 2014)

*Continued...*

A push pulsed him forward, his breath was beginning to weigh on him, but it wasn't enough, not yet! Not yet!! Following from behind, he combo it with several other fist to the flying body, lifting him diagonally upwards as his rocket and grasped the body, plummeting once more.

"Hayabusa Otoshi!" 

Kurou's body began to react, turning, swarming, trying to release from the grip, the strain was heavy, but yet he could move, he pulled his hands and soon began to form seals. As he looked at the earth beneath him and soon he voiced. 

"Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu!"

The flames rose from the earth, engulfing both under its incandescence, Rosuto hadn't a choice but to release, soon pulling his body fulled with bruises with all his proportions. Heavy breaths escaping him, he kicked as the crash of the other man's body resonated. The flames were still senses on his flesh... He was in pain, damn it! Too much! He needed to move! The man crossing his forearm on his lip, he walked out the flames with eyes intent on killing. A resolution unlike before. He was at the ready he was angry. He was excited. He didn't waste time with words. He rushed, kick, void, and swung.

Rosuto loosened, read and countered, a chop to the bend of the man's hand, a knee to the core, and a push, all strength had been lost. And lifting, turning, and three-sixty degree clockwise kick, the back of his foot met the man's temple, retaliating, the man fist met the center of his nose, knocking him loose of his stand. 

"Fuck! Led up already!" 

"Never!"  

Both bodies still indulging in the wondrous pain that bequeaths battle. Two souls managing the impossible. While one battle to fulfill a desire to avenge, protect, and achieve in his promises to let his love ones live, to allow them happiness through his suffering. The other followed the order of his village, something he cherishes, the greater forces that guide his path. The honor that had been soiled by a mere child that has proven to be more than a threat.


----------



## Chronos (Oct 8, 2014)

*Ikuto Uchiha l Fuzengakure Mountain Trail*

She played with him with every fiber of her essence. It was as if she was simply wasting time. Didn't she had something important to do? Honestly stuff like this just made the game much more interesting. Closing the gap between the two she became far more confident, clingy, almost enticingly so. As their eyes closed he kept smooth. Her arms coiling across his neck, pulling him ever closer. Her tongue tracing those cherry colored lips of hers as she continued to blather away with pointless wordplay. Indeed, she held some sort of aura to her that seemed almost threatening. But what would this mean? That he'd giving up? Probably, but this woman's games consisted of talk, however so it also consisted of playful mind games. Although he had just recently received a powerful fist to his stomach as a method of releasing himself from a genjutsu which had seemed to had herald from both a ensemble of music and dance. Which truly seemed to be what she had been capable of.

"Join the club."

He said with ego exuding his tone. It wasn't as if this was foreign to these type of girls. Girls whom seemed to be merely interesting in looks. He was powerful to a point, he couldn't take on lord kage, or even hin grandfather, but among his peers he wouldn't be downed. If he had to admit something it was that this girl was a cut above the rest. The games she played consisted of her flirting to an extent that he found almost strange, daring, passionate. She herself was entrapped in his webbing, just happens to be that she wasn't very subtle when the spider came to take its lunch. And so he rose this brow to meet her glance.

"I wonder who's the real perverse one. The one whom seem to only be a bystander, or the one who almost violently imposed her sadomasochistic tendencies in broad daylight. Well, say we could both benefit from such. But not really." 

He pulled away and witnessed something interesting about the sapphires haired, amber eyed shrine maiden. It was that she seemed to simply be going by impulse. She seemed attracted and wanting to be dominant. Well, probably a mix of both subtle enjoyment and forceful approach. Either way her shrugged it off.

"You can call me a cab, I'm getting out of here. It was nice knowing you, S&M."


----------



## Laix (Oct 9, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
 REMNANT ARC
 COUNTDOWN
 *PART 4*
 _______________________​The walk back was different. There was complete  silence between the two,  silence so thick you could slice through it  clean like butter. Kirisaki  stole glances now and then, just trying to  see how he was. All she  could make out was the fluctuations in his  emotions through his  expressions. One moment he looked like he was in  deep thought, the next  it looked like he felt sorry for her and then he  was back to being  angry. It was understandable. It was perfectly  understandable. But she  thought just maybe if she told him rather than  even attempting to hide  it, it would make her just that little bit more  credible and he might  not _completely_ disown her.

She looked up him with just a glimmer of hope in her eye. She didn't   want what they had, no matter how new or how raw it was, to be ruined.   In ways she was thankful for the revelation because now she wouldn't be   living a lie, even if unwillingly, nor would she face the humiliation  of  failing the blessings.

Raiken on the other hand, he didn't know what to think. A part of him   just wanted to punch her in the face, simply for being the source of   another dead end. Then he thought (This was a really my fault, wasn't   it), only making him want to punch himself in the face. Kirisaki was   right. She was so painfully right. He first made the assumption and she   denied it, but he was so desperate to find the Unmarked he made   connections that weren't even there. In the end, it was _he_ who was stringing her along for a ride and given he made the first move, it could even be interpreted that _he _was trying to get into _her_ pants.

Clawing at his hair, Raiken grew more and more frustrated as the grunts   and growls soon elevated to the roar of a lion. With a sudden move, he   delivered a straight fist to a nearby wall, turning it to rubble with   little more than muscle and emotional strength. Thankfully they was   walking through a shortcut on a quiet street so attracted little   attention other than a stunned Kirisaki.

She wanted to just walk up behind him, wrap her arms around him and try   to cool him down. Tell him that it was going to be fine, the Unmarked   was still out there and she'd help him look for her. Seeing him so   enraged, so frustrated at the whole thing, seeing that the shred of hope   he was clinging to was a lie, it upset her. How could she even try to   be affectionate when he was probably questioning what she even was  right  now.

His breath panted, he sat down on a nearby discarded box and rested his head in his hands. 

"Alright so... If it's not you, and you can't heal  anymore... How did you heal yourself before?" Raiken glanced up  at her, a look of raw anger on his face.

"Did you lie to me on purpose?"

"No! No, it's not like that!" She shook her head with denial, her voice going coarse and cracking with the pain. "When   you said I was the Unmarked, I doubted it. I didn't believe you at all   but then you started saying things that made sense and... I _just_..." Kirisaki took a short breath, trying to find the right words for this.

"I loved spending time with you. The tower, the   waterfall, the hot springs, even just lying in your bed with you...  I'd  never felt as happy as I have been these past couple days. That's  why  I'm saying that I want to help you find the real Unmarked!"

"That doesn't explain how you managed to regenerate, DOES  IT!?" His voice rose with crescendo to a roar as he leaped up  from his seat, fists clenched and pounding with red. 

"So why don't you please just tell me how you  survived  all those things... How did you survive a wound to the head,  something  that would kill even _me_?"

"It's complicated..."

"You  wanna know what's complicated? DIVERGENT.  REMNANT. The Unmarked.  Everything is so fucking complicated and the  last thing I need is  someone taking me along for a ride!"

"It wasn't like that! I genuinely thought it was me but---!"

"No  you didn't! You couldn't have, because there was a way you regenerated  from those wounds that you're not telling me!"  He grabbed her by  the collar again, pinning her against the wall.  Their faces were close  yet again, which before would lead to a kiss of  euphoria but this time  it was only going to lead to upset. "Tell me how you  managed to heal right now."

"Jashinism, okay!? I'm immortal. I didn't  choose this lifestyle at all. It was forced on me and it's been hard  enough accepting it!"

The  tears, there they were again. She couldn't hold it, she didn't even   attempt to. They streamed down her face as she choked on her words.

"Jashinism..."  He released his grip on her slightly, lowering her to the ground.  "So Lily was right... And to think I doubted her, was so  rude to her..." Raiken nodded slowly, as if accepting the truth  with a raw outlook.

"Please, I'm sorry... I'm so sorry."   She reached up to his cheek and caressed it where to her surprise he   didn't flinch or move away. Seeing he was at least listening, she   continued.

With a light moment of hesitation, she stood on the  tips of her toes  and gave him a light kiss on the lips. At first he  retracted, pushing  her away so that she bumped against the wall.  Kirisaki was mortified  that he rejected her and could feel the lump in  her throat getting  thicker.

That's when his arms betrayed him and  pressed her against the wall,  giving her the most passionate kiss yet.  She was shocked, unsure what  to even say. Her shoulders relaxed with the  rest of her body, letting  him completely take over. Finally, Kirisaki  felt like she was getting  somewhere.

Pulling away for air, he let a few breaths out before looking down at her. 

"I can't do it. I can't do it."

"Can't do what, Raiken?"

"I can't hurt you. I can't get mad at you. I can't think."
​ _______________________

With _*Lily*_ & _*Freyja*_...​ Freyja, disguised as a young Sunagakure Jōnin,  walked casually  through the streets with her destination set as the  cafe REMNANT ate in  this morning in the company of her target, the  supposed Unmarked.  Higher-ups made it clear she wasn't to kill the  Unmarked but rather  capture her, while the REMNANTS could be dispatched  of given their use  had dried up. 

That was when the young woman she presumed to have  left unconscious in  the alleyway as stood before her, a look of  belligerence on her face.  Citizens of Sunagakure brushed past them,  trying to get about their  daily lives as the two stared each other down.

Knowing her disguise had been seen through, she released it with her hands firmly on her hips.

"Figured me out?"

"_*Fuck you.*_"

"Lily!" A faux gasp escaped her lips as she sarcastically covered her mouth. "What a naughty word to say!"

"Fuck you Freyja. Seriously. Fuck. You."

"God you're worse than that lesbian I encountered at the inn," She remarked, rolling her eyes. 

Freyja then made a sudden movement, her entire body now coated in  diamond and her voice taking on a much more robotic tone. Her hand was  wrapped around Lily's throat, raising her off her feat towards the sky  as her artificial skin glistened in the sunlight.

"Well darling, this is the end of the road for  you. A shame since I always thought you had a bright, bright future with  DIVERGENT."

"Hijutsu: Katon no Sakura!"

A flicker of pink followed by self combustion. Lily's entire body was  coated in flames of a distinctive pink, seemingly unaffected by the  heat. While not hot enough to meet the impossible melting temperature of  chakra-enforced diamond at 4000?, it was enough to make Freyja flinch  and drop the girl to the ground.

"So you want to play?" She cocked her head to the side,  cartwheeling five meters away from the human fireball. "Fine by me."

Lily deactivated her defense, standing up from the ground as the two women locked eyes.

"You're dying today Freyja. I've had it up to here with your shit!"
​


----------



## Laix (Oct 9, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
  REMNANT ARC
  COUNTDOWN
  *PART 5*
  _______________________​ Freyja raised her leg with acrobatic skill, showing her double-joints  with a delicious smirk on her face. At the same time, Lily weaved  together a series of seals with impressive speed before opening her  palms, allowing what resembled spear-like shards of pink crystal to form  in her hands.

"_La bakken rive ?pen; f?de barna mine._"

"_*Kuchiyose no Jutsu!*_"

The Queen of Diamond slammed her heel down on the ground, creating a  fissure in the ground that ruptured straight for Lily. With a sharp  flip, the woman with striking pink hair avoided the earth-rupturing  attack with ease before throwing one of her crystals towards the sky. It  exploded above Freyja, revealing a circle of pink flames that displayed  a dithering world to the one they stood on. What could be mistaken for  simply a ring of flames was actually a portal to somewhere dark, barren  and gloomy.

Freyja knew what was coming next - for both of them.

While withstanding the flurry of swords that emerged which barely  chipped her skin, her attack from earlier formulated into it's true  form; a hand of diamond emerged out of her large crack in the ground,  wrapping around Lily like she was little more than a pencil. She tried  setting herself on fire once again but it was no use; the flames simply  weren't warm enough to melt Freyja's diamond. 

"You see what happens when you make me get serious?"  She muttered, the endless swords still flying through the portal and  deflecting off her exterior. The pressure around Lily grew tighter and  stronger, it felt like she was going to be crushed into a bloody mess.  Knowing this wicked witch that was probably her intention.

"You see what happens when you make me get serious!?"

The  small swords stopped coming from the portal. There was a moment of  silence where the pink flames forming the portal simply rotated through  the sky and Freyja looked close to bursting into laughter. The smile on  her face was quickly wiped away when a 10 ft tall monster with angel-like wings and a humanoid face emerged, closing the portal behind it. 

"Descensum."​


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 9, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Saving an Owl

The slow passing of time, he often found himself looking over his shoulder looking for something missing. A weight was lifted from his shoulders and he wanted it back, they took it from him for some stupid grudge they had with his family, what the hell was going on... Why were they so desperate to have the missing-nin gone what did his uncle and those that followed him possess that was so important to threaten them. When they crossed blades his uncle had clearly passed his prime, as to be expected from a swordsman whose blade had grown dull.

He finally reached the meeting point panting heavily before he almost collapsed, his body had grown heavy and felt unnatural weak their bond was stretched thin and he never had to adjust to being separated from her before. Thankfully his fall was broken by a familiar hand being extended and wrapped around his shoulder, "You're late musuko." His mother gave a concerned glance over him at his wounds making the observation. "Hatori where is April?"

"...Taken."He responded after a hesitant pause. Eerin shook her head, "Useless as always brother, get to your feet and go do something about it then." Hatori went to retaliate to his sisters harsh words but felt the darkness overcome him, everything blacking out.

"What's wrong with him..."Youko utters uncomfortably placing him up against the wall as she took a bite of her finger drawing a scroll from her belt before removing the tie and performing the summoning technique. Upon completion an pygmy owl appeared towering over them before Ijona could complain Youko asked, "What is going on Ijona?"

The avian's half open beak snapped shut and became very uncomfortable suddenly as she noted Hatori and Youko. "Ijona!" Her summoner commanded giving uncomfortable pause before her son interfered from Eerin's shoulder, "Mom just tell us what's wrong with the elf owl, it's about time we stopped keeping quite about it."

Ijona took several seconds before she gave her response;

"He isn't quite human, the reason he turns into an owl when I heal him with my chakra is that his spirit is intertwined with Aprils. He broke a taboo, he brought her back from the dead and this is his both his gift and curse as a direct result their chakra is also shared between the two of them being separated over a long distance will kill them both slowly."


----------



## Olivia (Oct 9, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Expiring Flames

His final answer, that kiss, told me acceptance. At this point he was probably still angry at me, furious as to why he couldn't notice the black sheep from the herd. Lily was able to. Knowing that Lily was right all along, that his hopes were truly dashed, was made it all the worse. But not because she was right, but because of how we treated her. It's true that her treatment of me was sub par at best, but that didn't mean that her opinion had to be any lower than ours. The truth revealed it's ugly face, and this was the result we both had to face.

We just stood still, not saying a word, staring into each others eyes, wondering where to go from here. The future we wanted, the future we _knew_ was true, crashed right before our eyes. Where could we go from here is the real question. His abrasive motion of kissing me was a positive one in my eyes, but we couldn't just waste the day trying to repair what we once had. If I had any hope of getting out of the hideout in one piece I had to find some real answers, satisfying ones.

"Raiken...I...You asked me how I healed, AND how I survived the vital wounds. Truth is, I only answered the second half...I have no idea how my wounds healed at an accelerated rate like yours, even if it was only for a few days..."

I said honestly. I knew there was an answer somewhere within my memories but I just had to dig deeper. I realized that the first moment I could regenerate was against that dragon, and I assume that it is because of whatever Satoshi injected in me. But what kind of miracle drug like that exists? It literally gives someone the ability to heal from any wounds, with that alone Satoshi would be able to sell the drug and get millions of Ryo from the medical world. Just for that reason it seems too farfetched that is how I obtained this ability...But it was my only lead.

"Well...There is one instance. A comrade of mine injected me with some kind of liquid as I layed with holes in my body. Ever since I've been able to regenerate my wounds, well, until now that is...It's a long shot, but maybe he got blood samples from the unmarked, or at the very least another one of you guys, and made a serum that was able to replicate your special trait."

"Kirisaki, you  know how low the chances are for this specific person to have run into  the unmarked and used her blood or whatever to make a drug right?  Besides, why wouldn't he mass produce something like that? He'd be  rich...But after what happened it's the only lead we have about your  repressed ability. Do you know where you could find him?"

"...Six feet under the ground. In that same battle he died..."

Running his hands through his hair, I could obviously tell that Raiken was still stressed. His body motions gave away that there was still some pent up anger inside of him, whether it was directed at me or not remained to be seen. He said that he couldn't stay angry at me, which made me happy, but he was in a delicate state right now, I wasn't sure if he could handle any more bad news. With a heavy hearted sigh I looked him right in the eyes.

"This...isn't probably what you want to hear, but there's always light to the looming darkness. One, even if I'm not the Unmarked, she is still out there somewhere. Secondly, DIVERGENT hasn't identified her either. Hell, they probably still think it is me. Freyja chased me down, and she doesn't know that I'm not the Unmarked for sure, so for the time being we...you guys have the upper hand."

I moved a little closer to him to hold his hand but he didn't react. I knew he probably wasn't in the mood, but I wanted to do all I could to comfort him. Knowing the trauma of losing all you once thought, I could feel for him. I just hoped this wouldn't crush him for too long. Not only for himself, but for the others. If they don't find the Unmarked then DIVERGENT could get the upper hand. That is why Raiken needed to pick himself up, to carry on. Now grasping his hand, I looked up to his face, pleading:

"For now let's just go...After we tell the others we can see what our next move should be."
​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 9, 2014)

_~With Lily and Freyja~_

Fire and brimstone clashed as little chips of diamond scattered to the  wind. Fire erupted from the ground, causing a volcanic like eruption to  form as plumes of smoke collided with the sky. Escaping nearly  unscathed, the diamond clad women burst from the grey clouds with her  arm protecting her face from reflex. Almost got like however, the white  angel sent from hell burst through the smoke smacking the  identity-stealing women pummeling into the ground.

Almost like its master, the heavenly monster swooped in for a dive at a  ninety-degree angle, clad in fire from the vindication of spirits from  Valhalla. Freyja weaved countless handsigns, preparing for the intense  impact. As soon as the colossus smashed into the ground the flames of  pink scattered to the wind, causing a large dust storm for the  surrounding five blocks. However, emerging from the damage had been the  pink-haired women, with a coat of pink fire and her eyes, a mysterious  deep red. Once the dust settled the women had been taken aback. 

The winged devil had it's fist on impact against a large diamond mit.  The fact that it was able to break half way through would be seen as an  amazing feet to most, but this fact troubled Lily, would Descensum not  be enough? She a weave of her hands swords spawned from the beasts'  body, twirling around the barrier Freyja created, homing directly  towards her main body. Freyja, prepared for an attack like this, morphed  the shield around herself to protect from the oncoming onslaught. Just  as Lily's body exploded with pink flames and the beast was ready for  another attack, she noticed something. Her eyes widened as she commanded  the beast to jump back. The diamonds on Freyja's shield jumped out like miniature hands, trying to grasp anything in it's vicinity. As soon as  one touched one of the surrounding buildings it transformed into solid  diamond. The demon flew through the air, avoiding the expanding and  flexible arms. Freyja smiled, knowing that she could take this thing  down with ease.

"Uchiha Jigoku Kasai"

A women's voice announced, tapping the diamond women on her back with  her right hand, while slamming her gunbai on the ground with her left.  Freyja turned around but the women was already gone. Instead, the ground  under her feet started to become hot, finally erupting in a pillar of  flames. Unlike the bubble-gum haired women though, these flames were a  deep blue. Lily, looking up to the sky noticed that the diamond assault  had been halted, but the angel already took note of this. Unprepared for  this next part, a black haired women appeared next to Lily, holding a  large fan in her left hand as she planted it firmly in the ground. Lily,  of course, didn't seem phased, as if she knew this women was going to  appear. She glared at this unannounced women, wanting answers.

"I could have handled her by myself. ...I don't know who you are or what you want, so why are you helping me?"

The black haired women chuckled slightly as her red eyes had a  slight hint of blue due to the large fire in front of the two. Instead  of looking at Lily, treating her as an equal, she just kept her head  straight focused on the fire, almost as if she didn't hear Lily's  question. But after a few more seconds she decided to answer.

"My name is Thalia Uchiha. I don't know who you  are or what you're fighting for, but that women is after the girl I  seek, and if you're fighting her then that means were on the same side,  for now at least."

"The girl...Never mind that now, she's coming."

The blue flames evaporated into gas almost immediately afterwords,  leaving nothing in it's trace. The large diamond construct Freyja  created had disappeared, but the two women knew that couldn't be right.  Instead, upon closer inspection the women noticed that a diamond orb was  laying just a little under ground. The surface didn't look like solid  diamond though, it looked a little softer than usual, as it slowly fell  apart.

"Those flames must be hot. My normal flames, while burning hot, can barley make a scratch on her diamond."

"Yeah  they. Unfortunately I can only use it on a surface where I tap my gunbai  on, and afterwords it takes about seven minutes or so to reuse. Not to  mention the chakra it consumes. Besides, if my sharingan is correct, the  diamond she used as a shield isn't even as closely concentrated as the  one she uses for her body. I doubt I'd even make a scratch. She truly  has an impenetrable defense."

The diamond around Freyja slowly dissolved away, forming a small  platform for the diamond clad women to stand on. Stepping out of the pit  Thalia had created, she looked at the two women, standing from afar. 

"Didn't expect to see you so soon. Chasing someone across a nation after one short date is so unattractive."

"Yeah well I think I've realized that now. I  thought we'd be a good match but now I see that you're a flawed diamond.  If this continues on I'll just have to crush you down so you can fit on  a ring. You'll look so much prettier then."

Rolling her eyes at our little back and forth, Lilly stepped forward as the demon got even closer to Freyja.

"You have no chance Freyja, we all know how this is going to go, so why don't you just give up, getting what you finally deserve."

Her eyes glanced at the angelic  demon  floating above her head. She was pinned down, and even though she  was  sure she could beat these two shinobi separately...Together may  post  another problem. She figured she could still take them both on and  win,  but at what cost? The women stood still as she became the monkey in   the middle. With Thalia's inclusion it was obvious this fight was  becoming too big, she'd get found by others and at that point it'd be  too late. This wasn't worth the commotion. 

"Such an unattractive situation I've been placed in."​


----------



## Kei (Oct 9, 2014)

_

A Child's Responsibility 
Main Arc
Flashback
Kyo Minami_​


He wasn?t really allowed to go out when he was in Kiri unless he was with his mother. And even then, it wasn?t like he had gone to school. Kyo was home schooled for such a long time, when he asked his mother why, she would simply smile and say she was sorry, but that is just the way it had to be. He never pushed it further than that, because she would always go into this sad sorry. As if she was asking for forgiveness for doing something bad, Kyo never understood, and he never asked again, but he just accepted it.

He was different from other kids, and even if she didn?t make it out to seem like that. Kyo knew that much, so as he walked into the meeting room and saw kids around his age. He wondered what he should do first, he never really seen them before, but Rex had smiled.

?These are your cousins Kyo.? Rex explained as he pointed to the kids that were sitting around the circle, one of them looked barely five. The others seemed a bit older than him. ?Guys, how about you introduce yourselves??

?I?m Soma!? The oldest girl got up, her hair was the brightest red that Kyo ever seen. It almost resembled fire, and she had the brightest smile on her face. ?I?m your cousin!? 

She walked over to Kyo and held her hand, ?Nice to meet you.?

She was so bright that to Kyo it almost felt threatening. Though as he looked up at Rex, he smiled and gave him a little push on the back.  

He shook the girls hand that was named Soma,  ?I?m Kyo?.?

The second girl got up this time, leaving the two boys, she made her way over and smiled, ?Kyo?I?m Kou.? She smiled weakly, ?Uh?How old are you?? 

?I?m seven!? He explained and for a minute her face brighten up as she clapped her hands together, her hair was also red, and her eyes were red as well.  Both of Soma and Kou looked the same as his mother and Rena. Though as Kyo looked at the two boys still sitting down and Rex, they didn?t have any red on them, but Kyo did. 

?I?m older than you!? She praised herself before she heard a huff from behind her. Kyo looked behind her and saw the boy with his arm crossed. 

?Does it matter how old he is?? He asked, ?He doesn?t belong here!?

?Sosuke that?s mean!? Soma yelled, ?That?s very mean!?

Rex sighed, ?Sosuke say you are sorry?.?

*?I?m not saying anything to that monster!?*​
Kyo was confused, he wasn?t here for a few hours and he kept hearing that. Monster?Monster?.

Why were they calling him a monster?​


----------



## Kei (Oct 9, 2014)

_What Dreams Are Made Of
The Death of A Child
Main Arc
Zyana 
_​


There was the feeling of the warm summer sun beaming on her face. The smell of sea water that she knew all too well and the sound of the local wildlife singing their song, caused so many emotions to ring inside of her. Everything just seemed to overwhelm her, and it made her so happy. Was it wrong to call it nostalgic? Was it wrong to say she missed it? Zyana didn?t know, and she didn?t really care, but she allowed all the happiness she felt bubbling in her heart to spread out. 

?How long was I out?? Zyana finally asked looking behind her towards Dee and Zell, ?It felt like forever you know??

Zell counted on his fingers, ?Probably two hours?.??

Zyana stopped as she turned around and placed her hands on her hips, ?You didn?t think of getting the doctors?? She laughed as she grabbed his nose causing him to yelp a bit before pulling back.

He rubbed it but he took her teasing well. Zell was so easy to tease, he got flustered easily, and he was very defensive over what was right and what was wrong. However, that made him easy to push around. 

?Don?t blame me! Dee made was like you?ll get up at any second! And then second turned into minutes, and minutes turned into hours! I really thought you died!? Zell complained before pointing to Dee, who was just whistling, ?It?s all her fault if you died!?

Zyana let out a laugh, Zell was so easy when it came to Dee, she had enough force and will power to convince anyone of anything. That is how they all got in trouble, but as Zyana laughed she realized that she missed it. Even if it was a dream?.

She really missed this?.

?Hey don?t blame me! It?d be your fault! Zyana if you wanted to hunt anyone! Hunt Zell!?

_Dee._​
?Ah! What!? No way it?d be your fault because you convinced her to go up in the highest tree and jump!?

_Zell._​
?Do I even know what was going on while I was at work?? 

That voice! Zyana whole body froze as if it was struck by lightning. Her body threaten to fall on to the ground, but she stood tall as that voice shook her to the very core. Zyana heart almost threaten to burst into tiny little pieces, but as she turned around she felt life hit her.

_Sakura?._​
Sakura looked confused as he titled his head, but then he smiled that all knowing smile.

?I guess I?m out of the loop, man to be you guys age again!?

_?Sakura?.? _​


----------



## Kei (Oct 9, 2014)

_

Mission Event
Liquid Time
Kei Sili
Interaction: Hado, Tenade, and Ren
_​
Maybe she was coming off to rough? Kei sighed a bit as she really thought on her approach. She could be sweeter or cuter? Although that had its downfall, because she didn?t want to be protected. Was there any midpoint she could reach with this? 

If she acted to strong then they might get the wrong idea. Kei let out a huge sigh before mentally preparing herself, Yomi would be so disappointed in her right about now. She would have ripped her to shreds and made her start at the beginning stage. Yomi was an unforgiving teacher, and Kei knew it all too well.

Kei looked over at Ren and then she looked down at the ground.  Before she nodded and smiled.

?Yeah?I would like that?.? Kei looked away from them, she felt weird, she was acting so tough but now she was second guessing herself. They were right it was best to cover all angles possible and Kei considered herself a good business woman, but a fighter she wasn?t. She pouted her cheeks before turning away, she had to get better so this could never happen again. Though she released a small sigh and swallowed her small pride.

?Please would someone accompany me?? She asked, ??..I would feel safer if there was someone by my side.?

And plus she was in a new town. There was a two hundred percent chance that she would get lose without even trying. Even if they told her to go straight ahead, somehow. Where was her pride as a Fuzenkagure woman? Where did it go just a second ago? Kei laughed inside of herself, it went away when she really put two and two together. 

?Though please leave all the business aspects to me!? Kei completely recovered trying to gain some of that toughness back.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 9, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure X*
_The Arrival of Sunagakure's Finest_ 


Every single member of Iwagakure?s forces listened with such surprise as their line of communication was taken over with the buzz of static, then finally the sing-song voice of an unknown man echoed in their inner ears catching them all off guard. Jirou, Ayame, Raimu & Maimu, The Prodigy and even Yori herself momentarily paused all that they were doing as they were greeted by this sudden intrusion. It was quite clear what had happened, they were hacked. Many of the others cursed in wonder at who this man was and how he was able to accomplish this; however, to Rita and definitely Yori, who faced soured in recognition of the voice, they knew who this was. 

?Conductor. How you were able to hijack this line -? 

?Now, now Yori, this power trip must have made you forgotten who I am and we?re capable of.? Clattered chatting soon followed his interruption. At a centralized point in the village puppets sprang forth from the soil of the earth, interlocking and merging together to become an orchestra style grandstand with flowing red curtains that draped down the center. It was stage that was accompanied by a rising platform with a man who stood dead in its center. The site that surrounded this stage had been completely leveled, nothing but charred remains of people and structures, which earn a deep look of empathy from the man. 

?I must admit we were caught with our pants down; however, I am sure we can fine-tune what is left of this. Though to cause such destruction and dissonance?only you would be capable of such a thing, Yori.? He spoke on the direct line that carried his voice directly to her. The woman simply scoffed in response. ?You sound mighty confident in being able to bail Fuzengakure out of this mess, even if the KazeKage did send you, you?re much too late. I control this flow.? Yori made clear the facts that she knew to be true, there was no saving Fuzengakure as she was the one who controlled this battle. Even so a snicker sounded through the line once she finished. The man had managed to get a genuine laugh despite such a grave situation. 

?I can see it, so bold and deep in color. The sound that radiates off you is so truly confident, but like I told you before, you seem to be forgetting who I am.? This time Yori returned to favor with a snigger of her own. ?I accept your challenge.? She roared over the line. Quickly she gave the order to all Explosive Corps members to replace their transmitters with new ones all the while her adversary stood directly in front of his stage, situated at his podium.

 In his hand was a conductor?s wand, thin and sleek and with a few light taps the curtain began to part in front of him. Before his eyes, it was like an overwhelming light, streaks of light passed through the curtain and surrounded all around him. All of various sizes, colors, beats, and each with their own unique melody. _?I can see it all.?_ He thought to himself. It was a simple moment of silence, for both sides, as each strategist would soon begin their battle of the minds. 

?I am the one.? / ?I shall be.? 

The fire of determination was evident in both their gazes, this was a challenge, a contest between two who have long since held no good will toward one another. It will be by their words that the outcome of this battle would be finalized. 

?Who controls the course of this battle.? / "The maestro who shall direct this performance.? And with the raise of his wand the counterattack began. 


​


----------



## Laix (Oct 9, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
  REMNANT ARC
  COUNTDOWN
  *PART 6*
  _______________________​  
With _*Rue*_ & _*Saya*_...
​ "Are you ready, Saya-chan?" 

 Rue asks as she stands behind the woman who is sat on the floor, legs crossed and eyes shut. The tiger handseal is formed in her hands and her laptop is open besides her.

 "Whenever you're ready, Rue."

 "Okay!"

 The young blonde shut her eyes and bit her bottom lip, carefully focusing her chakra to redirect its circulation carefully. What was to follow required precise chakra control considered an exceptional feat for a girl so young.

 "*Sōjō Kōka no Jutsu!*" 

 Upon her command, glowing lime green seals formed on the back of her hands, spreading across her skin like an infection. It soon stretched to Saya, the same seals appearing on her forehead as she visibly strained her mind. This was a combination technique commonly used by the girls. It involves Rue first utilizing her skills as a support ninja, casting her Sōjō Kōka technique which amplifies a target's jutsu by transferring the user's chakra, allowing the impossible to be achieved with the possible. 

 When merged with Saya, the skilled Yamanaka already capable of reading the thoughts of those around her within a short radius, she can easily scan nations to either communicate or find specific targets. Due to the strain it puts on Saya's brain and Rue's chakra, it's only used in exceptional circumstances.

 With Freyja in Sunagakure and the lives of her team potentially at risk, this more than qualified.

 "I'm searching... I'm searching..." The veins in her forehead began to protrude, worrying Rue. There was a moment of silence before Saya finally exclaimed "_I've found them!_".

 Rue leaned to the side, maintaining the jutsu while Saya "Where are they, Saya-chan?"

 "Kirisaki's with Raiken. I'm not even going to try read their thoughts because it will probably scar me. Tate's at some arcade trying to pick up girls..." She shut her distinctive Yamanaka eyes again, maintaining the tiger seal before finally reopening them moments later. 

 "And Lily-chan? Is Lily-chan okay?" 

 Rue pressed for a response, worried for the woman she considered an elder sister. Saya at first didn't respond but eventually found the words after a sigh.

 "Well Lily... She's-"​ 
_With* Lily*, *Thalia* & *Freyja*..._
​ As Freyja took a step backwards, the Uchiha and the loud-mouth of REMNANT took a step forward. Instead of whimpering like a coward, Freyja wore a boastful smirk on her diamond lips.

 "Is this how it's going to be? Two against one?" Gently lowering her head, her voice took on a mocking tone. "Come on Lily, I'm not even trying that hard! I mean sure, I got a little serious but the unattractive moves you were using made it inevitable~"

 Despite her words, Freyja was worried. That woman was hear again, baring the mangekyō sharingan that threatened to challenge her telepathy. While she would usually deactivate her diamond and just perform a few mind tricks on the vulnerable bubblegum-haired woman of REMNANT, things were different here. If she removed her diamond defense to use her manipulative techniques, she would be targeted by Thalia's sharingan and possibly compromise the operation.

 It wasn't worth it. For now, she'd retreat. Thankfully Sunagakure officials were beginning to arrive in numbers after a tip off over the disturbance. Now, sixteen Jōnin surrounded them in a circle, all pointing their weapons.

 "*Put your hands up where we can see 'em!*" Was ordered as the faction maintained their handseals and weapons. Freyja's diamond eyes bounced between him and his men before ending on her opponents with a smirk, as if to ask how they were going to get out of this.

 "Sorry boys but I can't do that. I've gotta run."

 With a wink, she super-jumped to a nearby building and was gone within seconds. Knowing her ability to blend into a crowd effortlessly, Lily understood there was no point risking her life to follow her. They would have more than one encounter with Freyja as long as REMNANT existed. She was certain of it.

 Twisting on her heel, Lily prepared to escape herself but was stunned to see all the men lower their weapons. Confused, she looked around to see what could've incited such an action when she noticed the black-haired woman who first came to her rescue and had been standing besides her since.

 The black spiral in her crimson eyes was swirling like a spindle, casting it's superior genjutsu on the men. A usually confident one, she was left in awe of the mystery woman's ability to command these men to lower their weapons and return to their posts. She saved both Lily and herself from a sticky situation without spilling any blood. 

 "Thanks for that," She uttered, releasing her jutsu which allowed the beast to return to its home in hell. The street was now somewhat back to normal, albeit with a ruptured ground and a vacated area. As Lily prepared to walk off with no questions asked on what just happened, she was stopped by a hand on her shoulder from Thalia Uchiha.

 "Wait a second. Since I just saved you I think you should return the favor, don't you?"

 Rolling her tongue around her mouth, Lily shrugged her hand off.

 "And what might that be?"

 "I'm looking for a girl, the same girl that woman is looking for." 

 The girl who hated Kirisaki's intrusion had her interest piqued by this revelation as her face lit up like a dog hearing a sound in the night. 

 "What's her name?"

 "Kirisaki Shinkō. You seen her?"

 A mischievous grin, one that could bare nothing but harm towards Kirisaki appeared on the girl's face.

 "I've got something even _better_ for you."​


----------



## Laix (Oct 9, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
  REMNANT ARC
  COUNTDOWN
  *PART 7*
  _______________________

With _*Raiken*_ & _*Kirisaki*_...
​ The two arrived to the  nightclub currently outside its opening hours. They entered through the  unlocked staff-only back door, where it was only a short distance to the  steel door that led to their hideout. After using his key to unlock the  vault-like door, Raiken headed in after Kirisaki. As they made their  way downstairs they were greeted by Rue and Saya, the former who was sat  on the sofa nervously biting her nails while the other was typing  faster-than-usual on her laptop.

 "We're back," He  announced, only to get little more than a nod from Saya. Kirisaki's  stomach churned like butter the moment her foot stepped through the  door. It was like anticipating D-Day; she knew what was coming, she knew  the moment was going to come where she would have to confess all. Then  again, the only person she was worried about upsetting was Raiken and  the worst seemed to be over already. While she liked Rue and didn't mind  Saya, she wasn't going to be as bothered with their responses.

 "Good. Freyja's found us."  Saya's response was so casually delivered that it provided an even  bigger shock to the two than it might've. Kirisaki was the first to  speak up, her heart racing at just the thought of seeing that woman  again.

 "She's found us!? That's impossible! We covered our tracks!"

 "Seeing as we've  remained undetected for the past month until now, it's likely she found  us through you and I may know exactly how."

 Saya turned her computer around, allowing Raiken  and Kirisaki to see. They bent down slightly and read the text on the  computer which, in simple text form, detailed the events of Fuzengakure.

 "These are your memories  converted to a text file. If I scroll down, you'll see a part  highlighted in yellow which makes for essential reading."

 Raiken narrowed his gaze to find the specified part before reading it aloud.

 "'Freyja reveals herself and pins Kirisaki to the wall. She then 10011101'- What is this? It's just a bunch of numbers."

 Turning her laptop back around, she resumed her incessant typing. 

 "That's where Freyja's  altered Kirisaki's memories. She implanted a sort of tracker on her that  tracked her location to Sunagakure, where it appeared to have  disappeared after I read her mind to try and erase it's existence. I  knew something was up but I just couldn't figure it out. After I hacked  into Sunagakure's database just to keep track of some things later, I  discovered a report published early this morning documenting the deaths  of a few watch tower guards. It was clearly Freyja, which made me wonder  how on earth she found us."

 With a light shrug she continued.

 "Then I just put two and two together, correlating the data I obtained from Kirisaki with what I got from the Kazekage's offices."

 "Fuck. Where is she now?"

 "She's fighting Lily-san!"  Rue blurted, her eyes teary and her nails chipped. The expression on  Raiken's face suddenly twisted into one of concern. Kirisaki recognised  this expression; it was the same he wore on the numerous times he saved  her.

 "We need to go help her. Where is she?"

 "It appears we don't have to. Someone's already come to her rescue."

 Raiken raised an eyebrow suspiciously. "Who?"

 "A Uchiha."

 That's when Kirisaki's eyes widened and her  heart almost stopped. While the others didn't see, trying to think what a  Uchiha would be doing assisting Lily in a fight against Freyja, she  knew _exactly_ who had come.  ​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 9, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*

_The Red Ribbon Incident V_

----------​
Taneda stared sidelong at the woman with the short hair toting the gun, eyes wide behind his glasses as he just sort of drank in the details of someone having just rapidly appeared next to him and having acted so chummy. It was disconcerting, and almost instinctively, he lashed out with a blow aimed at her head, and of course it was worth nothing. As he came down from the momentary shock of someone just suddenly _being _next to him, he looked around to see everyone else's reactions, most of which were a bit drastic. Ren first and foremost.

"Who the hell was that dyke?" he growled.

"We believe that the short haired woman wa-" Taneda began to pitch in, before immediately being cut off.

"And how dare she leave a muddy footprint inside my car?!" the Houki roared.

An awkward silence set in then, it becoming immediately obvious to Taneda that Ren cared a great deal for this car, given how irritated he got when someone messed with it. He quietly cast Seppa on the mud stain and turned it to water, the stain drying well before the time they returned to the car. He yawned as he stretched his arms towards the sky, closing his eyes while getting the first chance since they'd begun driving to get the blood in his limbs flowing. So this was Guwa Town?

?Please would someone accompany me?? Kei suddenly asked, ??..I would feel safer if there was someone by my side.?

In his mind, this was an exceedingly useful situation. For whatever reason, being attacked from such a strange angle had made Kei more enthusiastic about working with others; which to him would only improve their compatibility and ability to work well together. So without thinking about it much, a first for the Senju, he agreed to it.

?Though please leave all the business aspects to me!?

"We'll work well with you, Kei-san," he offered, giving a slow thumbs up. "Our combat potential is quiet high in urban settings. Diplomacy isn't a strong suit though...at any rate, let's try and meet our host head on, no?"

Hopefully he wouldn't need to help fight something off, though...at least that was his hope.


----------



## Laix (Oct 9, 2014)

_ Edie Nakano_
*PART 4*
_______________________​ Kyo suggested they get some food which didn't seem like so much a bad idea. While Edie wasn't particularly starving hungry and was actually midway through a fad diet she read about in Kunoichi Weekly. The impressionable teen figured her already slim, curvacious waist could do with a few extra inches off and was now following a strict diet involving mashed peas and the juice squeezed from broccoli.

Although, just on this occasion she could perhaps make an exception.

Edie climbed out of the pool after Kyo, flicking her soaked blonde locks that scattered a sprinkle of droplets to the unfortunate peasants behind her. She emerged like the femme fatale in an action movie, picking up her hoodie and sliding it on in one of her most cliche moments yet.

The entire time the Minami boy averted his eyes for the sake of his dignity, for he had no underwear on in this swimsuit and would have a tough time trying to cover _it_ up should it make an uninvited appearance.

He cursed this girl and her ignorance. How could she be so ignorant to what she was doing? To her, she saw it as just getting the water out of her hair so she could blow dry it easily later on. To him and everyone else, it looked like an attention seeking attempt likely to be successful in attracting the eyes and two heads of every male in this facility.

Zipped up enough to act a sort of mini-dress while maintaining an ample amount of cleavage, Edie tied her wet strands of hair into two pigtails that rested side-by-side on her shoulders.

"So what you getting me to eat, Kyo?"

"_Me?_" He took a double-take. "You've got enough money to feed this entire facility and that's probably just the spare change your dad had in his pocket when you asked for money today. I'm not buying you anything."

"Oh come on~!" She purred, playing with her hair. "A guy should always treat a girl to dinner."

"This isn't dinner, this is lunch."

"Same thing!"

"Whatever. I'm gonna go head to the bathroom quick before we eat. Wait here, okay?"

Rolling her eyes, she crossed her arms and let out a sigh. "Fineeeeee~." He walked off to the men's bathroom, leaving a clueless heiress who wasn't completely sure what to do. 

However, like lions stalking their prey a group of three delinquent males watched her from the shadows of the food court. As soon as they saw the boy they presumed to be her companion leave, they went in for the kill.

"*Hey babe, how are ya?*" The first asked with a cheesy tone, his bare chest reeking of cheap after shave despite being at a swimming pool. His friends chuckled under their breath, copping shots of her breasts and model legs.

To his surprise, there was no response. Edie quite literally judged them inferior and didn't even provide an acknowledgement of their existence let alone a response. Her arms still crossed, she turned her nose up and instead stared at something across the pool.

Angered that his advances were ignored, he reached out to grab her arm. "_*Hey, I'm talking to you!*_" It was only when she felt his slimy touch did she clock the perverts. Visibly disgusted, she shoved them off.

"Don't touch me! Do I know you!?"

"_Asking for names, sluts don't usually do that. It's all 'no strings attached', right boys!?_" Laughed the shorter, blonde one.

"_Dressed in that tight bikini. She's gagging for it bro, let's take her into the changing rooms!_"

A toothy grin on his face, the tallest of the three and the apparent ring leader gave Edie a suggestive glance. 

"_*You down?*_"

"_Down?_" She scoffed, batting her eyelashes. "Do you mean like going into the changing rooms and playing with your baby makers? _Ew!_ Ew, ew, ew, ew, *EW*! You can _*NOT*_ pay me enough money to even go near you!"

"_*What did you say!?*_"

"Firstly you absolutely _*STINK*_ of after shave. Who are you trying to impress!? You know that stuff masks scent not appearance, unless you was planning on putting so much it created a cloud that hid your ugly big-nosed self."

She looked down at the other two who looked even more pathetic to be following someone like this.

"I'm not even going to comment on you two. _You_ don't even look old enough to be in the adult pool," Was quipped, her manicure nail casually pointing at the blonde who looked mortified.

"_*Looks like the whore's trying to make out she's not a girl who loves shit like this!*_" He grabbed her by the arm yet again, this time more forcefully. The others then took a hold of her jacket and tried to drag her away.

"Get off me!" She screamed, clenching her fists. 

"I said _*GET OFF*_ me you creeps! I'll drown you in that fucking pool!
​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 9, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery & Kurou Majima_
_Eien Machi_
_Ends Meets Beginnings End _​









​
It's come to the point where there's no turning back, their feet pressed against the broken earth, with each strike consecutively pounding the other with ferocious force. Withing the force of speed their bodies have indulged themselves under the ferocity of pure taijutsu. The blows reacted to a stigma, a pulse eradicated, erupted with each strike, the world trembled at their might, with each pound causing the ground beneath their feet to shatter, with each movement they felt that their minds became closer to a realization. And that's they were dying. With their body becoming more and more unstable, Rosuto began to think, his head formulating, while a midst evading a large conjunctions of fists and kicks reaching him. The Jeet Kuno Do technique exploding, their movements all were like water, forming to the others stance, turning changing, coursing, breathing like if it were a existence outside their own soul, as if another thing took shape. A perfect maelstrom of flair and power. Soon, after a considerable amount of counter brought themselves to their attention, their hands soon pulled, Rosuto's fist came from under, the body arcing as it rocketed upwards to his chin. Kurou's fist rush downwards, with his body following an opposite turn, their knuckles delivered the strike that brought their head to sense the pain that exuded through set blow. 

Halting under each others force as they contested their strengths. One trying to swipe the other of their feet, but both standing ready. Clenching each and every muscle, their feet pressing with knowing fury at the earth, pushing to not only keep standing, but all bring enough force so the other could be thrown away, Rosuto needed to think... This was heading no where. Bringing his other fist up, the other man followed, another strike, causing the gust to blow rapidly, a pulse of power flashing at contact, much like before their hands simply forcing the other's mien to feign at the other power.

"Sekando..."

His eyes winced at the hearing of set, much like the first time, he named a number, first... This one was second. It had to be his signature techniques. Meaning, this would be equally as dangerous, much to his expectation a fist made its way to his stomach. The speed blitzing his eyes, soon, the ANBU man staggered the young Ivery rouge, unable to breath, this was the commence to a powerful blow. Blood spewed from his mouth, he could feel himself loosing, he needed to think faster, he needed to hurry up... There wasn't much time. 

"Bonbādo Fisuto!"

A flurry of pounds met his chest, all rapidly connecting after the other, all equally as powerful as the rest. His body became a mess, he felt intense pain coursing through his chest, his heart beats became heavy, soon he felt as if a seizure had occur, with each devastating blow he couldn't help but feel ever closer to loosing his consciousness. The man' whom's eyes seemed focused simply on the rapidness of how he could execute such a technique, he became assured that this would end him, and certainly he would be correct, if Rosuto hadn't released the sound his arm produced, soon his ears registered the sound, and before long he couldn't move another hit, as Rosuto stood, hair covering his eyes under a silhouette, a few coughs, releasing the blood from his lungs. Slowly, the followed his hand to his lip, wiping away the crimson, but replacing set with flash in his red eye, one that glinted at the opening of such. 

Slowly, he pulled his hand, at the man whom was fighting with all his will to escape such a jutsu, as the melody arm v2 began to follow up with a large amassing force powering through each artificial tenketsu, the exuding chakra almost became evident, as his limb trembled at each secular second it gathered power. 

A swing

The sound soon silenced, nothing cold be registered. The arm had swallowed the air that coursed close by, sound cannot course if air does not exist, and so for a couple of seconds, to power the arm, the kinetic blast which met Kurou's chest had blown him across several thousand meters away from his current position. Taking a few homes with him, the man soon burst from them with body torn and battered. He never expected such a human to exist, his eyes rose, while he begun to struggle to stand. Rosuto clenched his teeth,  he was still alive. He turned and headed deeper into the village. His speed reaching his apex, the man, angered at the fact he had been humiliated by such a toy, had followed behind without remorse. 

Soon losing the sight of the youth and meeting with the central plaza, moving his head towards all sides, at this juncture he could have went anywhere, all sides where eligible for an escape. What a cowards, who would leave after such an intensive battle. The man clenched his teeth in bitterness and anger, clenching his fist as he growled at the child who escaped, of so he thought.

Wires began to surround him, the boy was above, pulling with a string technique to tie him up, think wires soon pulled other wires that surrounded the village. All of which held tags that both ignited and showered the section with ash. The man unable to react fast enough had been now at the mercy of a webbing. Caught within Rosuto's trap.

"I've formulated this plan in case He would've made his appearance, but it seems someone almost as formidable had crossed my way." 

Forming a one handed tiger sign, the ash tag begun to ignite, exploding, surrounding the area in a shower of flammable ash. Closing, holding his breath as he reached the man. He took his pouch and form it pulled out a scroll. It contained information, much so, a direct archive. This would be useful, but it needed to deactivate the seal. He could take this man so he unseals it for him. But ANBU's of his caliber don't easily quiver at the threat of death, and so, placing set scroll within his pouch, Rosuto rushed off Eien Machi, soon as he was far enough away, a sea of flames engulfed the man, and only screams fulled the night.

"Time to head to Sunagakure."


----------



## Kenju (Oct 9, 2014)

[Anti-Carnage Code - No Need To Cut The Red Wire ]
-Fuzen Invasion Arc  (Act 3)-
Riokou's hand trembled in anger once her enemy had finally revealed her identity as the perpetrator behind this deadly assault on the village. Despite the fierce fire in her chest burning up, a cold ice glare was only displayed through her facial expression. Though she had the incredible urge to imprint her knuckles deep into this woman's face. Riokou knew that would be the foolish move to take after only entering the chaotic fray. 

"I'm sorry but I don't particularly care what your means were behind this,"

Riokou spoke as her foe readied a tag in her grip, most likely this was her weapon of choice. And this mess of a battlefield was most likely the product of that weapon of choice...

"The honor behind your cause was tarnished the moment you decided to choose this kind of unforgiving answer,"

The tag was tossed forth leisurely like a final send off note to her enemies graves, but Riokou would not accept that token. Instead she brought a single hand into the pouch of shurken at her side and unleashed a dozen that sliced through the air not only to meet and slice the paper coming her way but to also greet and shred the sender behind it.

Riokou did not have such faith in her accuracy to believe she could cut apart such slim and small target, therefor she decided to use an overkill amount of numbers to ensure her success, even though it had completely emptied her pouch

"My apologies for taking my time to come to your aid. I don't know who you two are but I can hope we're on the same side. I'm not fond of going into groups but after that extreme force of power I had seen earlier, I doubt I could deal with this alone. So I'll selfishly ask you this, can you two make it out of there? Whether you escape or help me is both good enough for me"

She referred to the individuals she had no relation to at all and no obligation to help. Yet, she still insisted on risking her life for the people that would help this sad village that was turning into ashes before their very eyes. 

So along with that thought in mind, stepped forward towards an enemy she didn't need to fight and kicked her foot forward. Not at that foe in particular, but at the shuriken that had been stabbed into the ground when Riokou first made her appearance. The swift kick to the shooting steel star, spun it into the path after the opposition's hand that might let loos another explosive send away gift.​​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 9, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Dependence

What was I to do? Could that really be Thalia with Lily? Of course it's her, why else would an Uchiha,  someone from White team up with someone from Black? Besides, being in  the Church of Jashin gives her a free pass to come and go wherever she  pleases, she would have it easy coming into this village. Besides, she use to be an Anbu, which probably meant she was a good tracker. If anything tracking Raiken and I was probably the easy part of all of this. So this crazy lady really followed us all the way from Fuzengakure to Sunagakure? What could I do?...

No,  I couldn't focus on Thalia, it didn't matter whatever she was doing. I  took a quick glance at Raiken, and the look that he shot back at me told  me everything. I couldn't keep my secret too much longer, I had to say  something, and it had to be soon. Saya was a Yamanaka right? From what  I've heard when I was in the Leaf Village, they were great at reading  minds, but they could also transmit messages telepathically. I had to take advantage of this. Approaching the still crouched Saya, I asked:

"Can you send a message to Tate and Lily? I need them to get here as soon as possible."

Saya  rolled her eyes, maybe the task I was asking her was too strenuous. But  instead of complaining she made the necessary handseals and closed her  eyes, as if she were concentrating. Her eyes brows sprung up for a quick  second, as if surprised, then burrowed back down concentrating again.  After what seemed like thirty seconds she opened her eyes, focusing on me.


 "Tate said that'd he'd be here soon. Lily on  the other hand seemed different, like she didn't want to talk, but she  was happy for some strange reason. Oh well I'll figure out when she gets  here anyways. They'll both be here soon."

After  finishing her little spat she sat back down, turning the computer to  face her once again, and she continued typing. I was honestly shocked  that she was able to do something so easily. But that just showed her  skill level as a shinobi. I turned to Raiken, wrapping my arms around  him tightly. I wasn't sure if he was completely ready for this but I decided to ask him.

"...How do you think the others will react?..."

 "It's a tough call honestly. Lily could be angry, but I'm sure she'd be angry with me for wasting her time. More than likely she'll just try to kick you out for being a waste of space and another mouth to feed, but I won't let that happen. Tate...It could go both ways really, he could just not care, or he could _really_ care. If he snaps then it might be best to look out. Rue, she's young but that doesn't mean she's inexperienced. She'll be sad more than anything, another failure after everything that has happened...and Saya, well, she probably already knows."

My brows closed together as I moved my face nuzzling to his chest away from his body, looking at his face.

"Wait, she already knows?...If that's the case then why hasn't she said anything?"

 "My guess is she wants you to tell everyone. She can read peoples minds but that doesn't mean she says everything that is on peoples minds. While she wants to take down DIVERGENT too she doesn't probably doesn't feel it is her place to say what you're going to say. Just keep an open mind okay..."

Raiken  concluded, at the very end sounding almost like he was trying to tell  himself that. Once we finished talking, the blonde-haired playboy threw  the steel door open, walking down the stairs with his hands in his  pockets. He didn't bother to close it, so I assumed he knew that Lily  was coming. Probably because he wouldn't be called back so soon if it  wasn't a meeting between everyone. He looked a little upset, or maybe  disappointed, so I wasn't sure if this would be a good time to tell  him...No, it was the only time. 

That was confirmed when I saw  the strawberry haired women enter through the steel door. Following  shortly behind her was the women I had evaded for about two days, with a  large fan on her back. I avoided eye contact but the women only  smirked, leaning over the railing as her arms hung over slightly,  crossed over one another. I knew it had to be her, but there was nothing  I could do about it. Lily, looked surprisingly cocky with a shit-eating  grin. I had no right to complain, in a few seconds she'd figure out she  was right. She was approaching me, like she wanted to say something,  but one nod from Raiken told me to take the first move. I stepped  forward, now being surrounded by the four REMNANTS. I had to be quick  and to the point.

"There's  no point in doing the Blessings...I have a confession to make...Earlier  I was wounded and I...didn't regenerate...I am not the Unmarked..."

I  showed them the stitched wound, lifting my shirt slightly. As expected,  Rue's face turned from surprise to sadness, while Tate's was more  ambiguous. I could tell he didn't want to express it, but he definitely  had some sort of reaction. I could hear a slight groan as he turned away  to not face me, running his hand through his hair. Then came Lily. A  smile like one I hadn't seen before rose on her face, but then set in  the anger. I could see the hatred burning through her eyes as she  stepped forward towards me with a rage filled fist.

 "All of you called me  crazy...We wasted over a day on this fake when we should have been  looking for the real thing this entire time! I shouldn't have ever let this BITCH in here!"

She  motioned to swing at me, very much like how she did yesterday, but with  a quick motion Raiken appeared in front of me, almost colliding with  her fist.  Lily stopped her assault and backed off. I glanced up at  Thalia, who still was still in her relaxed position with that annoying  smirk on her face. I assumed she didn't move because she saw Raiken  already on his way to protect me with her sharingan. It didn't matter, I  preferred it this way.

 "004...She LIED to us! She used up OUR valuable time! She led Freyja to our DOORSTEPS! You can't tell me you aren't angry with her! Why do you STILL protect her?!"

"Lily, you know that I want to find the Unmarked more than anyone, but beating up an innocent girl isn't going to change anything. Saya read her mind when she first got here and didn't pick up that Kirisaki was a liar, which means that she didn't come here with bad intentions. Besides, you're so quick to throw Kirisaki out when you bring in this stranger! Besides...she has a theory about the Unmarked, I think it's worth a listen."

Thalia  laughed at the word Raiken had used to denote her, but besides that  didn't speak at all. I found it strange as she was usually the one doing  all the talking, but in this case she stayed silent, as if she didn't  want to be noticed. Lily on the other hand shifted her eyes around,  seeing that no one else was willing to speak out against Kirisaki. A  heavy sigh came from her mouth, showing me that it was my time to speak.

"I...if  my memories are correct and aren't jumbled by Freyja, then the first  instance I could regenerate was during my fight with the dragon after I  suffered an intense wound. I was almost passed out, but I remember I was  injected by some sort of liquid...Ever since, well, until now, I've  been able to regenerate."

A light bulb went off in Saya's  head, as if she just got an idea. She went furiously typing away, so  much so that it garnered all of our attention, even Thalia's. After she  completed her search, she highlighted another section before turning the  computer around.

 "I thought what she said sounded familiar, so I double checked and here it is. "Kirisaki was almost chewed in half by a dragon, but before passing out of blood loss Satoshi  muttered something about Edie. Soon after throughout the battle  Kirisaki's wounds could heal." Note that I can't confirm if she was  stabbed by a syringe of any kind. Despite being able to read her mind I can't go into say, third person, nor can I feel her pain. She was on the verge of passing out so it's a miracle I was able to discern that much."

That  was it, that was the connection. So it had to be Edie. As I thought  previously, she had wounds that healed at a tremendous rate. I always  thought it was some advanced medical ninjutsu, but if this were the case  then this would make her the Unmarked. The one Raiken and the rest have  been searching so long for.

?So we're back at Edie Nakano? Our first suspect? We just keep going around in circles and circles! We're obviously being thrown for a loop, and after all that has happened we can't trust what this girl says! Who knows if she has other means to alter her memories!?

"So what?  You're saying she's a spy or something? Why would Freyja risk a fight  and getting caught just to stage Kirisaki? That makes no sense, use some  common sense!"

?A whole lot of good came from using common sense yesterday! We figured she was the Unmarked due to some regenerative ability and then it turns out that was a fluke! We can't trust anything this girl says!?

 "I...I'll abstain from the discussion..."
​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 9, 2014)

The  young girl said quietly. I could tell she felt conflicted and didn't  want to get on anyone's bad side. Lily seemed like she was done with  other people talking, she heard everyone's points. Looking straight at  Raiken, she announced:

 "So this is what we do  now. We dump this trash off to its keeper and we continue what needs to  be done. The unmarked is still out there and we need to find her. But  you need to get your wits, and soon Raiken or else you'll be a detriment  to this group. I don't care if you see yourself as leader, but it's  clear after all of this you aren't fit. We need someone strong, someone  that isn't willing to blindly follow someone because he pops a boner.  Step down, cool your head, and once you come back to reality we'll  accept you as a member."

Raiken  chuckled at her proposal. He looked around, it was clear that Rue was  currently having no say, Saya was his best friend and there's no way  she'd abandon him, and Tate...well he could fall on either side really.  They were about even all in all, and he wouldn't let her manipulate him  like this, no, not again. He stepped forward towards the pink haired  women, with anger coming out of his eyes.

"No,  that will not happen! You know what will happen? We're going to use our  heads and figure this out. We had similar results to Kirisaki's  memories in the past, we almost knew for sure Edie had been the  unmarked, but we  didn't have that one thing we needed to prove it. Kirisaki's memories  are just another nail in the coffin, we need to investigate this  further, but we can't do this from Suna...We need to move our base of  operations to Konoha. Not only will we be closer to target but Freyja  currently knows we reside in Suna, we need to move, and quickly before  she figures out exactly where we are. As for clearing my head? This day  has cleared my head enough, it's you who's over reacting. I know you're  tired of losing and failing, but boo fucking who, you aren't the only  one here who has suffered! Now we do it my way or your out of here!"

Lily  opened her mouth but then closed it almost instantly, it seemed like  she wanted to chose her next words very carefully. She eyed me for a  second in which I just quickly hid behind Raiken's large body. After  knowing what she needed to say, she opened her mouth to form words  properly this time.

 "Fine, but this can only work if we can trust one another. I can't trust you when _she's_  living under the same roof! We don't know where she's coming from or  who she really is! I know Tate feels the same way! So what? You want  this team to be split because of some bitch? Besides, I struck a deal  with that women. For her help in battle, I would give her Kirisaki."

Raiken's teeth gritted together, realizing now who this Uchiha women was, the one from my stories.

"So that's how it is..."

I could tell his muscles were tensing, as if he was going to lunge at Lily. I moved quickly, knowing that  nothing good could come out of it. Spinning around in front of him I  wrapped my arms around him, tucking my head into his chest trying to  hold him as tight as I could so he'd rethink his actions. I looked up to  his face, with tears welling in my eyes.

"It   will be okay. You know what they say, A house divided can't conquer.  How can you expect to take down DIVERGENT if you're all fighting about  me?...Besides, Thalia won't let me stay here any how, so for now...I  think it's the best that we split. But even if these guys don't trust  me, that doesn't mean we can't see each other...It'll just be when  you're off duty, whenever you get the chance."

A  small smile appeared on my face, trying to be happy in this situation. A  tear fell down my cheek but Raiken brought his hand up to wipe it away.  This time I didn't care that we had an audience, I didn't care that  Thalia, or Lily, or anyone was watching, and I don't think Raiken did  either. We locked our lips and held it for what seemed like an eternity.​


----------



## Laix (Oct 9, 2014)

RYOKO HYŪGA
F R E E D O M
________________________

_Time has no meaning to me.

When you're sat between the same four walls with the same rusting chains pinning you to the floor, the same molding wall to stare at, the same seal restricting your chakra flow slapped to your forehead, you can be forgiven for confusing minutes with hours. 

Sometimes a whole day would go past and I wouldn't even realize. 

I used to be a girl who prided myself on my looks just like any other. I loved running a brush through my hair, trying out new skin creams and gossiping with my friends at school on our beauty regimes. That's just a thing of the past, a part of my life I took for granted. While the other prisoners get to wash everyday, I think Freyja purposefully wanted to make me suffer and had my shower time reduced to ten minutes in a cold shower every Sunday morning. I didn't even get to brush my teeth. With no mirror, I have no idea what they look like yet, then again, I don't think I want to see. 

My stomach's given up on begging me to eat. I don't think I've eaten for a week and I feel fine. It's like my body's accepted that going without is a better fate for me than submitting my taste buds to the wretched slop this prison calls 'food'.

Besides, it's not like I'm doing much anyway. The most exercise I get is relieving myself in a bucket stashed in the corner. When you're around a foul smell for so long, you don't even notice it anymore. The first couple days I was vomiting, my eyes sore from crying and my voice hoarse from screaming. I knew they weren't going to do anything about is so I just gave up.

In fact, that could summarize my entire time in here- no, my life up until now. 

I've given up on getting out.

I've just given up.

What's the point? I'll never be released as long as Freyja and Natsu exist. I used to ask myself why, what have I done to deserve this? Was this punishment from a god I wasn't even aware of? How could I repent? How could I go about forgiveness?

Then one day, I woke up still in the same shit hole and I realized there is no 'God'. Gods are just figments of people's imaginations that they turn to when life gets tough. When they're diagnosed with cancer or a loved one is lying in hospital in intensive care, they turn to the most current God around and beg. They beg and beg and beg like sorry human beings, begging for mercy from a God they've never even met.

The mercy may come, but it won't be because of this 'God' - it'll be the action of another human, a human just like you and me.
_
_For me, it was Freyja and Natsu. They had the power to release me but neither would for reasons I'm still uncertain of. But I swear to you from the day you read this I'll get my revenge when I leave. I had so much going for me, such a happy life ahead of me and it was taken away from me out of spite. 

Killing Freyja will be pleasurable but sinking my blade into the throat of Natsu will be even better. Just imagining it now gets me so excited, thinking of his blood oozing from the wound as he chokes and panics. He'll have the realization that money can't always save him, that no matter how much money he threw at me I wouldn't go away. I'll be a problem, a thorn in his side, a dark cloud looming over him that will never disappear.

He could cut off my hands, I'll kick him to death. Remove my legs? I'll bite him to death. Then, just like me when I was first put in this hole, he'll get on his knees and beg.

He'll say "Please Ryoko, think of Edie. Don't do this, you're making the wrong decision."

He'll beg to me like how I begged to him. 

And just like him, I'll show no mercy.

_"Get back!"
_
My heart almost stopped. By now I'd memorized the voices of the three prison guards that often visited my block. One had a deep, husky voice while the others were quite regular. This voice sounded young, most definitely young and certainly not apart of the prison. 

But his voice sounded familiar. I strained my thoughts, thinking back to everything within the last year to try and discern who this was yelling outside my cell.
_
"Akane, do it!"_

He commanded, receiving an unintelligible confirmation from a girl who sounded like she had slurred, stroke-induced speech. I was confused, I was trying to make sense of what was going on.

He can't have been talking to me, could he?

No, it was impossible. This prison was heavily guarded. I would've heard an alarm or an alert or something if there was an attack going on.

I hesitated at first before finally finding the courage to speak up.

"Are you talking to me? Me, Ryoko Hyūga!? Are you talking to me!?"

I sounded desperate and needy but I didn't care. To my surprise, he responded.

_"Yeah, make sure you're far back! This is gonna be big."_

"I'm chained to the ground!" I yelled. "I don't have to!" 

My voice had gone from suspicious to excited in less than a second. I couldn't believe it, I was almost in denial.

These people were really here for me! I didn't know who, how, when, where, why or what even was going on but they was getting me out of here. The lump in my throat got heavier and my eyes so used to crying prepared for one last emotional outburst.

I may as well get it all out my system now because once I get out of here, things won't be the same.
_​


----------



## Kenju (Oct 9, 2014)

[Reaper Code - The Prideful Blinding Light ]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act 2)-
[/URL]

Like anyplace and anytime, a ferocious battle was taking place in the underground structure that housed/sealed thousands. Kicks, punches, shuriken and all kinds of never before seen jutsu can been unleashed one after another despite these four individuals knowing each other all their lives. Even so, not the hint of hesitation was given even when blood continued to fly through the air an on their faces. In an isolated hallway covered in damaged black tiles, a certain young man's green eyes watched sternly from no place in particular. Once he had been satisfied and seen what had needed to been seen. That young man with teal-colored short-haired stepped out of the solid damaged wall. He had not stepped out of any hidden door, rather it was as if he had not headed the laws of the physical plane.

Once this new breed of meat in a highstanding uniform made his appearance, the two women and two men that were doing battle laid their eyes of him. 

"What the hell, Sugiha, I've never seen that guy before,"

One of them spoke while keeping an eye of interest in the newcomer. The otheres shared the same mindset, but this man named Heivia simply stood without any concern for the hostility that was starting to grow.

"Maybe....just maybe he's an outsider...if that's the case than we can surely make an even greater advancement in our abilities by testing out his skill level!"

Once that statement had been made, the weapons and jutsus that had once been used to try to kill each other, turned their malice to this ignorant lost sheep. Yet, as the one who would face this overwhelming handicap, Heivia extended his hand out towards the four and made a command,

"I'm a little insulted that you would think my ability is only in the category of a 'test'. You should rethink that statement, and instead think of this as 'a life or death situation everything has to be put on the line', but first,

_*Photon Gazer*_!!"

In an instant without the slightest of a hint or a chance, a vibrant light of transparent colors tranceds down the bodies of the four individuals. Even when such a technique had been made and hit them without a sign of danger, no signs of harm or danger took place. This sort of uneventul move left them confused but also unsatisfied by the newcomer

Though their unsatisfied state would soon come to an end

"I won't apologize to scum like you for this, *Photon Slicer*!!!"

This time, a hint of danger had come, it was in the for of a very small orb of light that appeared to the left of the four savages. With his index finger pointed forward as if to control that orb, he made a very insignificant move. 

He moved his index finger to the right and that was it.

The ball of light flickered before their eyes and literally sliced across the air to their right, forming an are of light that decapitating all of them. With their heads landing ungracefully on the floor, the soldier-like Heivia gave an unimpressed shrug.

Unlike others no fancy final words would be given him​​


----------



## Laix (Oct 9, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
REMNANT ARC
*PART 8
*_______________________​Lily looked visibly repulsed at Raiken and Kirisaki's display of affection. They kissed like nobody was in the room, like little impressionable Rue wasn't watching or that Thalia wasn't still bent over the railing smirking to herself. When they finally pulled apart, there was a satisfied smile on both their faces. 

Saya however caught a glance of Lily's expression and prepared herself for the incoming storm.

"Are you trying to piss me off?" She asked, eyebrow raised and hand firmly on her hip. Raiken glanced up at her, avoiding eye contact before returning his stare back to Kirisaki. Lily saw this, she saw all of it and felt rotten inside. 

"You know what? Forget it. I can't be fucked with any of this." Turning on her heel, she marched towards the stairs and rudely barged past Thalia who was too entertained by this situation to even say anything. 

Suddenly Rue jumped up from her seat and dashed over towards the woman she considered a sister. "I'm coming with you, Nii-san!" She cried, her eyes sore from the rubbing and tears. Lily didn't object to her presence but did have a few last words, namely for Raiken.

"Oh and when I get back, _that_ over there better be gone with her owner or I'm gonna be really fucking unhappy." 

With that, she slammed the steal door behind her shut and vanished. There was a periodic moment of silence that followed before someone finally spoke up. It was Saya, whom was usually the one to cut through any awkward moments.

"Raiken, was you serious about the move to Konoha?" She inquired, pausing her typing in a move that lightly surprised Kirsaki who assumed the woman wouldn't even remove the laptop glued to her eyes even during the event of a fire.

"*Why?*" He snapped, his tone more abrasive after his run-in with Lily. "Is everyone in this group trying to undermine me now?"

"Do you want to calm the fuck down?" Tate walked over to the only other male in REMNANT, clenching his fists and narrowing his glare. While at first Raiken growled in retaliation, a warm hand from Kirisaki against his back and the realization that he was being a complete jerk here calmed him.

"Tch, whatever." Not in the mood to apologize, he didn't want to needlessly create drama within his family either. Raiken turned to Saya with an answer to her question on his tongue.

"Yeah, I'm serious. Our hideout here's been compromised and with the exception of Kirigakure it's the only main nation we haven't tried hiding in."

"How do you plan on doing that? In case you've forgotten everyone except for you, Tate and Kirisaki are registered shinobi of the Black. While it may be easier for me to get through because of my heritage, what about Rue and Lily?"

"In case you haven't noticed either, loverboy..." All eyes turned to Thalia who spoke with a half-smirk and patronizing tone. "... But Iwagakure just pissed off Fuzengakure with an Invasion. Things are going to be salty to say the least." Kirisaki stared at the Uchiha with a look of utter death. She held the woman in contempt for even showing her face and then siding with Lily of all people. Why couldn't she just leave her alone? Couldn't she see she was happy here?

Then again, who was she kidding? While she may be happy with Raiken, there wasn't exactly a warm reception to her presence.

"The strange lesbian has a point," Saya added, already having concluded Thalia's sexual orientation with her abilities, both shocking and impressing her. "If you had little chance before, you definitely don't have a chance now. You've got more chance of getting a threesome with Kirisaki and Lily."

Tate and Thalia both snorted at her comment, trying their best to hide their laughter with even Raiken chuckling slightly. Kirisaki however was unimpressed, even more so when she saw his reaction. She delivered a sharp nudge to his arm which silenced his laughs.

"That's where you come in, Saya."

The Yamanaka blinked.

"Into the threesome?"

"What!? No! The _plan!_" Raiken sat down on one of the sofas by the coffee table and began visibly explaining his point with various hand motions. 

"We'll just have you use your powers to convince the officials to let us through. We could even work your magic at the bank and get us some extra cash."

"No chance," Kirisaki burst his bubble. "Unfortunately the White's banks are well-guarded. They've got countermeasures in place for genjutsu and the like."

"It's fine. We'll figure it out along the way."

Saya typed up a few more things before finally closing her laptop. 

"So when do you plan on leaving?"

"Tonight. If Freyja's here, the longer we stay the more we are just sitting ducks. It's best to get out of here while she's been scared off by our..." He glanced up at Thalia, unsure of what to call her. "... _Accomplice_ here." 

The Uchiha wore a sly smirk the entire time, her head lowered as she listened to the conversation carefully. It was only when she made eye contact with the very girl who brought her here that she finally raised her head. Saya noticed this and decided she had separate messages for both Raiken and Kirisaki.

_(Raiken, you seriously need to go talk to Lily. We can't let stuff like this break the group up, not again. Okay?)_

The blonde rolled his eyes slightly before sighing. Saya was right. He couldn't ignore it, not when Lily was like a sister to him. He knew that his relationship with Kirisaki would cause problems for a number of reasons but no matter how sharp her tongue was he couldn't ignore Lily.

_(You, Kirisaki, need to speak to your lesbian master. We don't want trouble so it's best if you sort out whatever you need to sort out. I don't mind having you along since I'd like to run a few more tests on your brain, but it's best you get her permission first.)_

Kirisaki was insulted at first. She found it patronizing that Saya felt she needed Thalia's permission for anything like she was a little girl and Thalia her mother. Further from the truth it could not have been but there was some truth to her statement. Regardless of how she saw Thalia she needed to talk to her before making another move.

She looked at Raiken who looked back at her as if to confirm they'd both gotten messages. Saya did little more than stand up and return to her room although she did wear a small smile on her face; the smile of a woman who just played god in the relationships of others.

"If this meeting's done, I'm heading back out." Tate rested his hands on the back of his head and headed upstairs, also disappearing off to somewhere unknown. He seemed more laid back than the rest and like he was constantly going with the flow rather than being more opinionated like Lily or even Raiken.

He stood up from his seat and turned to Kirisaki, uttering something to her in a rather low tone. "I'm gonna go talk to Lily. I can't hold it off much longer. That cool?" She nodded, giving her confirmation and blessing. Raiken planted a brief kiss on her forehead before heading off upstairs to find Lily, leaving just Kirisaki and Thalia.

"Before you even say anything," She began, a cold look of determination and sincerity on her face.

"I'm not going anywhere."
​


----------



## Bringer (Oct 9, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 7*


The teen was shaken up at what had transpired. A shinobi with the ability to just... Appear and disappear like that. If he didn't know any better, he would've thought it was a genjutsu of some sort. However, that woman physically touched both him and Taneda. Surprisingly though, all of that tension was broken up by Ren. Hado, who only moments ago had been both confused and slightly frightened, had to hold back a snicker at Ren's comment. Not having anything particularly to say at the moment, he just watched as things on fold.

First off, he had seen Taneda preform a peculiar technique. The mud stain in the car had been transformed into water. Although he did not know the mechanics and extent of this ability, he had quite a few theories. Theory one was that Taneda could turn anything to water. Theory two is that Taneda can erase dirt and earth like substances.Theory three was that Taneda could literally turn anything into something else. Theory four was that the kid was blessed with the godly ability to get rid of any stain, no matter how tough. Just the thought of having that ability to make his job of cleaning Kibishii's house made the shinobi burn with envy.

Next, Ren had initiated a conversation with Kei, which lead to her saying she'd feel safer had someone been by her side. _"And yet when I suggest something similar earlier, she accuses me of doubting her abilities."_ Although Kei wasn't abnormal enough to be on Hado's "Why do I keep encountering the crazy girls" list, she was slowly earning the honor of the first spot on his "more irritating than Mami" list. 

"I... Uhhh- Don't mean to interrupt team planning time, but shouldn't we... You know... Go and talk to the Mayor first." He chimed in. "Maybe she could give us more information?"


----------



## Olivia (Oct 9, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Dependence

I said it out loud and clear, I wasn't leaving, at least right now. Not with this much at stake. No, Raiken needed me here to support him, we needed to make this work together. But this obstacle might have been a little too big to completely avoid. Regardless, I stood my ground, not allowing the black haired women to trample all over me. I knew it was bad to look an Uchiha in the eyes, but I was sure she would not cast a genjutsu on me, lest she betrays any sibilance of trust I have for her.

"So what then? We just sit around kumbayah style hoping for the best when we march into Konoha with three Black Shinobi? I'm able to slip in and out of the villages because I'm part of the Church, which has great influence over both factions, but it has its limitations. What do you expect to accomplish by staying here?"

I stood there and thought for a while, I mainly wanted to stay here to support Raiken, but what could I do to help their cause? It made me pause for a moment. I was so use to being the central necessity in Raiken's plan. I was the Unmarked, or so we thought. Everything seemed to fall on my shoulders. Now it seemed like a distant dream. Instead I was now a useless bystander only able to witness as the person I admired, I loved, did everything he could to give his life some meaning.

"...I...I don't know...I'm basically useless at this point...but, I'll be here for Raiken, that's what I've decided." With a heavy sigh Thalia looked away from me. "So you feel that deeply, huh? Here I was hoping it was a small crush, but I doubt you'd have the balls to kiss in front of _Pink-Flames_ like that if you weren't otherwise...If I want to take you back, I have to take you by force then." I slowly nodded, that was the only way she would be able to take me. 

"Alright then, I'll let you stay."

The women tilted her head with a friendly smile, totally unlike her. I felt like asking who she really was, in fear that I had mixed her up with the wrong women. Instead, Thalia kept the friendly appearance up, but the more I stared at her face the more I realized what she was doing. She was building up my trust. For what? What was her game? Ever since "recruiting" me she hadn't forced me to do anything besides go to the Festival with her. This had been my question since day one; what was her deal?

It was then it really hit me, Freyja was here in town, searching for me. That crazy women, disguising as Raiken, hunting me down like I was her prey. From the quick glimpse I saw at her non-Raiken form, chills went down my spine. What was she? She felt immensely strong, someone I couldn't handle. It's really no wonder that Saya was freaked out about her presence. From the sounds of it one of them alone can't take her, and from what I can tell most of REMNANT are fairly capable Shinobi. What did this mean for Thalia? I saw her immense power once, but did that compare? She apparently kept Freyja at bay with the help of Lily, so that's something. But there was something that bothered me about this whole thing. Thalia shouldn't even know of her existence! Why was she battling her?

"How do you know Freyja?"

"What ever do you mean?"

"You heard me, how do you know her?"

"...Well, no keeping the truth from you is there? I met her a little while back. It was time sensitive and neither wanted to bring attention to one another. We basically went our separate paths declaring that we wouldn't interfere with one another. She broke that and that's why I went to go break her. Is that a good enough answer?"

I nodded, but in honesty I didn't believe every word she said. It just sounded too convenient. Besides, wouldn't Freyja try to change her memories if given the chance? Maybe Freyja realizes that she wouldn't be able to handle Thalia without getting unscathed, or maybe it's something else entirely. But I could already tell Thalia was getting impatient. She seemed bored with me now, walking down the stairs and up to their mini-fridge, looking inside to see if there was anything to drink. Finding a lone Cherry-Cola can, she snapped it open and started to guzzle it down.

"Listen, I'm only letting you stay here because I understand how you feel. I was in love with a guy once, so I can relate."

"...You were?"

"Yeah. What makes that hard to believe?" 

"...Nothing..."

I sighed. This women that I detested with my entire body and soul was acting so friendly and casual, it was a little grating. But I knew if I didn't act friendly then she wouldn't act friendly back. It was all part of the package. Looking back at the women, she was now crushing the can and throwing it on the ground. This was almost a one-eighty to the Thalia I met when I went to her room. Drinking red-wine from a crystal glass, who would murder over a stain. I only assumed it was because this wasn't her own home. Thalia now towering over me, held a huge presence which could only be focused on her. She walked closer to me and I'd keep walking back, that is, until I hit a wall. She had me cornered.

"This man that you're dating, I don't care what you do. Kiss, have sex, get married, have children, it's all irrelevant to me. But don't get too comfortable, as love is a double edged sword. It may be filled with happiness right now, but there will always be the sorrow and grief. This little group calls themselves immortal, but they aren't a true immortal, they aren't like _you_. They'll all die one day, be it brain damage or age. You will instead watch as they all die in front of you, your friends, Raiken, even your own children. I hope that's the future you are preparing yourself for, as you're going to have to live with it for all of eternity."

I nodded slowly. This was something I liked to push out of my mind, as it activated my main phobia: isolation. Thinking that I'd be the last human to wander the earth made me feel nihilistic and unwilling to do anything to better my life. That's why I strove for my connection with Raiken, because he was just such a great person to be around. He made me feel like my life was worth something. He genuinely cared about me.

"There is one way you can change all of this though. You know that, right?"

I nodded slowly, I knew exactly what she meant, but there was no way I was every going to allow either myself, or her, to go through it. That would make me selfish and inhumane. I'd lose all rights to even feel happiness that it wouldn't matter at that point. It was a future that I could never accept. But my eyes wandered to Thalia's, where all she could reply with was a smirk. Patting me on the shoulder she turned away from me.

"Good, as long as you understand. This was a nice chat, I'll be near the outskirts of the village waiting to meet with you."

The women casually walked back up the stairs and out the steel door, shutting it as she left. I wondered if she ran into Raiken and Lily, or if they were somewhere completely different. But now I was all alone. I took a deep breath and slid against the wall behind me, down to the floor as my legs pushed out, bending my knees upwards. Sitting comfortably I just sat and thought about what Thalia said. Was _that_ really an option? No, I shouldn't even think about it. All I had to do was sit here and anticipate Raiken's return.
​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 9, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Ichi Inuzuka's Bizarre adventures...*_

Ichi's small stature seemed to shrink more as the boy talked to her, she simply squeaked as the puppies pulled her in behind.  "Th-thank you s-s-s-s-sir..." she blushes again, fogging up her glasses as she panicked more.  Her breath became shallow and quick as she stood against a wall, picking up and holding the puppies against her chest.  The pair squirm against her as she waits for Kisei to be ready.  If it wasn't for the fact that she was worried for Sano and his blindness, as well as already agreeing to showing Kisei around, she would have outright ran from the situation altogether.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 10, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kisei

Konohagakure​
...Approximately 20 minutes later...​
_Turning off the water, I step out of the shower and wrap a rather small towel around my waist; my hair clings to my face and back like wet vines._ "~Where is that other towel...~" 

_I emerge from the bathroom while drying off and combing back my hair, steam billowing out behind me. I look over at Sano and Ichi...honestly, I had almost forgotten they were here. The Aburame was "looking" down at his wrist, having a quiet giggle fit. Was he talking to his bugs? That Inuzuka girl was still pressed up against the wall, looking just as uncomfortable as she was earlier; I hope she remembered to breathe._ "You know, you two were more than welcome to sit down on the bed while you waited. And I hope that girl is still alive..." _I trail off, looking over at Ichi; whose face immediately turns a dark red when she finally notices me and my lack of clothing._ 

"A-Awawa!!"; "Breathe! Do not forget to breathe!"

_I make my way over to the closet and pick out some clothes, dressing myself._

...

"~...Maybe I should consider expanding my wardrobe.~"​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 10, 2014)

Ran And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Devil's Dancefloor

​
Dashie gets into her pocket, “Here kiddos, ya ever in the city, and you're in trouble.  Hit this, we'll be there for you.” She pulls out a detonator looking object.  “I usually only use it when I need LP there right then, but, one of you, both he and I'll be there.” she grins.  

“Thans, Dash.” Chika nods at the tiny woman, “Ahm thinkin ah gotta get Little Ran outta here now.  Y'know how 'e gets in loud, cramped places.  Th' kid can' handle imself.” she takes the little detonator from Dashie, and grabs Ran's hand, pulling him out of the room before Dashie could say another word. 

"Goodbye cousin." Ran waves lightly.

 They leave the main room to try to get out of the room, where a spotlight gets focused on them, “No!  Ah don' wanna now.” the crowd starts cheering, causing Chika to sigh, she bows to Ran, “Fine, wanna have a quick dance, show these misfits how yer supposed ta?” she then holds the back of Ran's hand to her face, kissing it gently while she looks into his eyes.

Ran sighs deeply, "Alright, We'll cut a rug and show them up."












The pair started to move in sync to the music, not a stumble or a missed beat throughout the seemingly planned, extravagant dance.  Their dance somehow going from Chika leading, to Ran leaning her back as the song ended.  The kunoichi wraps her arms around Ran's neck as they stared at eachother, pulling herself up, or him down to kiss the blonde shinobi in front of such a crowd.  She straightens up, leaving one arm around Ran's neck as she pulls him away.  As the pair leave the building, she begins walking behind him, giving a quiet sigh in his ear, “Y'know, dancin with ya like tha infront o so many people was lotta fun.  Kinda...” she pauses as she walks, “Who'm ah kiddin, yer Chicka might be a bitta a exhibitionist.” she grins, tightening her grip into a hug, then loosening it again.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 10, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ichi Inuzuka's Bizarre adventures...*

As she waited she was flicking the on-off switches of the puppies' robotic parts, the anxiety still boiling as she stood there.  Kisei spoke which made her look up, but it took a moment before she realized what she saw.  Seeing the nearly naked boy caused Ichi to flush brightly, and for a moment after screaming, she did, in fact forget how to breathe.  But that didn't last long as her arms went out, dropping the puppies with the 'off' parts to fall to the ground, they looked back at her and whined, watching her reaction.  The nonchalant movement to the closet finally set her off, her glasses fogged over and slowly began to fall down as she covered her face with her sleeves.  ?I-I...? is all she got out before a stream of blood exploded from her nose, dousing her sweater sleeves, and causing her to stagger and fall to the ground as she lost consciousness.  The puppies' leashes still tied around her arm, they just whined because they couldn't even move to their owner's side.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 10, 2014)

*Cry Havoc and let Slip the Dogs of War*

*[Fuzengakure]​*

How do you run away when _you're_ the enemy?​

[Evil Begets Evil XII]​-Fuzen Invasion-​
_-Fuzen, Phoenix Festival Massacre_

-*CRASH!*-

A plume of some explodes from a standing wall. A wall that used to be a home, but was now nothing more than a burnt out shell. With a crunch and roll a figure skipped across the ground at break neck speeds. Slamming into a blackened wall the body seemed to hang in the air as the wall threatened to give as cracks spider webbed out from the center of the impact. Like a deflated basket ball Zansatsu rebounded off the wall with air catching in his lungs from the dulling sensation that in an instant shot to glaring, shrill, cries of pain. With a solid, umf, the boy collapsed to the ground and vehemently began to cough blood. 

Draining from his lips like rain water into a storm sewer, the boy's blood seeped away when he struggled to regain his footing. Splintered wood and broken sheet rock crunched underfoot as the wall the boy had slammed through was entered. From the filtering and waning light of the day the Uchiha entered the husk of a house. His once dark eyes now burned with a eerie red glow. Three tomes of the Sharingan hung in the murky red of each of his eyes and a blood thirsty grin slipped across his face as he stalked his prey. His newest kill. Struggling under the weight of his own body, Zansatsu tries to pull himself from the ground. 

Tried to convince his body it should move, that is should fight back and not give. No, that would lead to sure death. He had to fight. He had to survive this. "You move slow Puppeteer." is stated as the Chunin walked himself over the boy, "Did you really think that you could get pass these eyes?" is asked while the man pulled a hand to his face. His gloved fingers fell beneath both his eyes. Those special eyes that people in the past had killed for, for just a taste of the power that they held. Pulling down his cheeks the Uchiha mocked the boy, pushing down on Zansatsu' s head, he effectively kept the puppeteer  from making any ground in getting his footing back. "Is this all you have? The Horror of the Chunin Exams? Don't make me laugh."

_-Not Ten Minutes Ago_

"Oh, and if I choose to ignore your suggestion?" 

The question hung in the air like a bad odor, which brought a scowl to the Konoha Ninja's face. "I'll simply have to kill you" is the almost surgical reply. There was no hint of option or possibility. The man spoke as if it was a matter of fact. That if Zansatsu decided he was going to pursue this self destructive behavior, he would simply end the boy on the spot. The Suna native, however, wasn't impressed at the revelation of his intention. He had been threatened with death before. He had stared down the power of a mighty dragon and aided his team to victory. A dragon that, at this moment, was far more intimidating than this. This lowly Uchiha. "Get in my way, and you will simply stand accused."

"Stand Accused? That's funny, those words slipping from your lips. Especially with what I watched you do in the forest of death." The words couldn't have struck any truer. Zansatsu's hands were indeed coated with blood. Enough blood to drown a nation, but that was irrelevant. He knew what he had to do, so instead of talk. The mad puppet maker simply made his opening move. In less time than it could take the boy to register it though, the Chunin was already on him and a knee was being planted in his stomach for even thinking about forming Seals. An equally powerful elbow connects with the back of Zan's head driving him to the ground. In mid fall though, the Chunin catches the puppeteer by the tail attached to the harness he wore. 

Eyes blazed crimson as he made sure to watch for any of the tricky moves that the boy was capable of. Then, with a spin on the ball of his left foot, the Chunin tosses the boy like a sack of potatoes to his left.  Then pulling his own hands together the Uchiha decided it was time to show this boy what he could do. A series of seals later the man takes a deep breath in allowing his cheeks to seemingly swell to twice their size. "Katon" is muttered as he focused the Chakra's needed in his lungs.  Then when the mixture was correct, oil is formed in the man's mouth. 

"Flame Bullet!"

Like a volcano, flame burns forth, the oil shapes into a bullet like projectile as it is set ablaze. Zansatsu can only manage a meager defense pulling the mechanical arms at his side across him. Like a comet slamming into the earth, the bullet explodes in spectacular fashion scorching and burning the boy. Twitching his fingers, which was all he at this time could do, the boy sections off the worst burnt parts of the armor. Though he was still smoldering, the Uchiha makes his presence felt coming in with a powerful Leaf Hurricane. The Uchiha are well known as powerful all round Shinobi and he was showing the Puppeteer the meaning of that. The flat of his foot slams into his face jarring his brain like a jell-o mold before skipping him across the ground and into a burnt out building across the street.

With a crack, the ruined wall splinters inward from the impact.  

_-Now_

Reaching down the man wrapped his fingers into the golden eyed boy's hair, pulling him up he reaches around to his tool kit. From it a Kunai is produced, it was time to end this. As the blade inched close to the boy's neck,  a Kunai cuts the Uchiha short of his blood letting. The jet black weapon sticks into the rubble of the forsaken home while a shadow fell into the home's inner web from the rafters. "Show yourself" is demanded. ~


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2014)

*Da hell man*



Captain Obvious said:


> *Ichi Inuzuka's Bizarre adventures...*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sano turned around, "Ah... She fell..." It took him a moment before he realized the full gravity of the situation. "Wait... No one move! There's an Assassin here! Obviously he's struck her before we noticed! Maybe its an attempt on your life! THAT MUST BE IT!" The young gennin quickly ducked behind a table and flipped it over. "Bugs! Activate puppies!" Throwing his arms out, the bugs swarm the dogs and activate the switches. 

"Puppies! Sniff for...." Sano stopped, looked down and sighed. "I... don't speak Dog... just bug..." He rubbed his chin, the bugs flying throughout the room. "I don't see anything..." The bugs flew outside and into the nearby buildings. "No... nothing there...." Crawling over to Ichi he began patting her head. "Helloooo Inuzukaaaaa...." He continued to pat her on the face, "Hellooooo~ Earth to Inuzuka!"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 10, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kisei

Konohagakure​
_I look back over at Ichi, surprised by the sudden noise. Sighing, I walk over to her and gently nudge her with my foot, much to the half-growling, half-whining protest of her puppies._ "Wakey-wakey. It is nearly half-past seven and you overslept. I swear, if you are getting blood on the floor..." _Sighing again, I move her so she is at least sitting up against the wall._ "........." _Wait. Is...Is she smiling?_ "So you are that sort of shy, apparently." _I mutter as stand up, then look back down at her puppies, who are still growling and whining._ 

_Sighing once again, I sit down on the edge of the bed and watch her._ "Do try to wake up soon." _I glance over at Sano._ "...Perhaps we could drape a cold damp cloth over her head?" _I suggest, watching her puppies jump up onto their master's lap and begin licking at her face._ "...Or that."​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2014)

Ran And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Nature sounds good.

​

Ran and Chika made their way out of the club, Though Ran did blush a little from Chika's comment, he really doubted she would be like that. "She's open, but not screw in public open." He thought, with a little smirk. "Man can dream can't he..." The city was so alive, it was amazing. "Like an ant farm for people." Ran shook his head, "Man I think that club messed with my head." This part of the city had much less traffic than the rest, simple restaurants and shops. 

But there was an odd feel in the air, "Is it about to rain?" Ran thought, looking up at the sky, clouds had begun to roll in, so maybe it was. "Hmmm." He walked over to a street vender and grabbed a couple old style wooden umbrellas. "I thought it would look nice on you." He smiled warmly as he handed one to Chika. "Thank ya Ran." Chika smiles back, taking the umbrella gently.












The rain began to pour, the umbrellas barely keeping it off them as the wind begins to pick up as well. "That's a bit... odd don't you think Chika?" Ran looked over, his umbrella snatched from his hand and flying off down the sidewalk. Chika nods, scowling, "Aye, it does seem ta be weird." Ran let off a sigh as he got under Chika's umbrella, though it seemed pointless now. "Let's just get inside Ch-" 

Before he could respond, a powerful kick to the back sent him sliding across the ground. "Don't bother." The voice calls from behind Chika and without warning a massive blade comes crashing down as she narrowly leaps backward.  "Who th ell do ya think ya are." she growls lowly, looking around in anger.

 "Don't bother asking. You don't seem to get that concept well do you?" The white haired man sighed. "Quit playing with your food." The green haired one lets out an annoyed groan as he slowly drew his blade. "One down." With his blade drawn he points it at Chika. "Give up and I promise, It will be painless."


----------



## Laix (Oct 10, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
REMNANT ARC
*PART 9*
_______________________​ Raiken didn't have to look far to find the mouthy young woman. She was sat on the bar in the vacant night club, swigging a bottle of sake straight from the bottle. 

Hands in his pockets, he walked over to her and let out an audible sigh to grab her attention. Lily didn't even stop what she was doing; she merely took one glance at her visitor before rolling her eyes. 

"Where's Rue?" Was asked to start a conversation of some sort. Lily put the half-empty bottle down on the counter and crossed her legs, the leather of her jeans rubbing together.

"She went to change the barrels downstairs."

A moment of silence followed where Raiken they just looked at each other. He was asking himself where it all went wrong, where the woman who was always at his side guns blazing had become so hostile. She was always a mouthy one but it had never gotten _this _bad. 

Lily on the other hand didn't need to ask herself. She knew exactly where it went wrong and it all began with a little girl named Kirisaki.

"Where's _she_ gone? Thought you'd bring her up with you just in case your lap got cold."

Raiken rolled his eyes. "Shut up, Lily. It's getting stale."

"Why should I? You didn't stop when I told you to."

"It's not always my choice."

"And it's not always my choice to stop the jokes," She answered with a tinge of sarcasm. 

Jumping off the bar, she took another strange seat on the platform of the strippers where Raiken joined her on the black armchair nearby. He leaned back in his seat, legs separated and hands in his pockets as they spoke, while she took the bottle of sake with her just in case she had to smash it over his head.

"We need to talk." He uttered.

"No we don't. You need to get rid of her and then we'll talk."

"Not happening."

When two people too stubborn and full of arrogance have an argument, it never gets anywhere. One says they will do something if the other stops, but the other will never stop and the first will always maintain that one thing needs to be done before they talk, like a rule for deflating their ego. Raiken and Lily were stuck at an impasse, a deadlock even. She wasn't talking until Kirisaki was gone and he wasn't talking until she agreed to let her stay. 

"If you're going to be stubborn then I'll go first, regardless of whether you're going to listen or not."

"Fine by me. I don't give a shit at this point," She stated casually, taking another gulp of her drink.

"You need to get over it."

The words were something she didn't expect to hear. Putting the drink down slowly, her pink bangs dangled over, casting a shadow over her fierce blue eyes.

"What happened between us? That was a year ago, if not more. It's natural for people to move on, even people like us. What happened to us as kids was sick but that's why we're even together in REMNANT, isn't it? We all have the same goal and we need each other to reach it. We can't do that if we're all arguing."

"We can't either if we're _fucking_."

Raiken scoffed at her words.

"It wasn't a problem back then but it is now?"

"There's a difference you idiot."

"Is there? Sounds like you're just jealous to me."

Lily sneered at his accusation, immediately dismissing it.

"_Jealous?_ Jealous, of _*her!?*_ She looks barely legal while I'm eighteen and a grown _*woman*_. I actually have breasts and a steady mind. What's she got? No seriously Raiken, tell me what she's got because I'm struggling to see."

He rolled his eyes almost instinctively. 

"Fuck off Lily, I'm not going to play this comparison game." 

"You're not?"

She put her drink down, the large bottle now completely empty. Her cheeks were red from the influence of alcohol and there was a cattiness to her tone that made her intentions confusing. Instead of smashing the bottle of sake around his head, Lily climbed off the stage and climbed on to Raiken, her legs besides his and her arms wrapped around his neck. 

He tried to push her off but there was something in his body stopping him. Raiken could only assume it was the relationship they'd had, the old feelings there that she threatened to reignite. 

"You haven't had sex with her yet, have you?"

Gaze averted, his cheeks burned a light red.

"No... I'm taking it slowly at her pace. Unlike... _us._"

"Since you've hooked up after three days it's hardly 'taking it slowly', is it? May as well do the full round and get married."

That was it, he'd heard enough. Raiken forcefully pushed her off, knocking her against the coffee table which cracked under the impact. She let out a drunken giggle, her breath slightly panted as a glimpse of her black bra strap emerged from underneath her vest.

"You getting rough with me now~?"

"You're drunk. You're a blithering drunk and it's sad. If your regular self saw you like this she'd be disgusted."

Her face screwed up.

"Fuck you. This drink's done me a world of good. I can see how much of a cunt you really are."

"Yeah? And I can see just how bitter you really are. But..." Raiken picked up her drink as she tried to reach for it, throwing it in the nearby bin. "We're still family. We still look out for each other. We still care for each other, we still... love each other. That's not gonna change no matter what kind of fucked up shit you do."

He began walking back towards the hideout, reaching the steel door before being stopped by Lily with a hand on his shoulder. Their conversation was now audible to those inside.

"Fine. I get... I get your point." An exasperated sigh escaped her lips before she continued. "This is just the drink talking. I'm not... I was just..." It was strange seeing Lily so indecisive and uncertain of her words. Usually she could fire out her thoughts like bullets from a gun. "It was weird seeing you all over her - especially so soon. You should be more of a considerate guy when it comes to women instead of such a jerk that only thinks with his second head."

"Are you serious?"

"It's not even jealousy at this point. I look at the way you two are together and it's so pathetic and sissy. Remember us? So heated, so passionate, like two young adults with nothing left to lose. I think we did it on that bar once, or was it the chair?"

"You know, I think you're getting somewhere then you just go back to the bitterness. Talk to me when you're sober." Raiken shoved her grip off him and unlocked the door, where he headed down the stairs only to see Kirisaki looking up at him, as if she already knew he was there.

That's when it hit him. They'd been talking so close to the door she must've heard the last of their conversation and inferred what that meant. With a mischievous smirk on her face, Lily saw her damage had been done and disappeared back upstairs~.​


----------



## Laix (Oct 10, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
LIQUID TIME
_An *S-Rank* Mission: Befriend the Heartless Girl!_
*PART 6*
____________________________
​
Edie almost burst out laughing when the girl presented her barren purse. At first she mocked the girl to herself but then felt something resembling pity. Was she really planning on treating Edie during her time here? While she could forgive Yuuko for not knowing who she was all the way from Kumogakure, she felt somewhat touched that she was willing to treat her.

So when the heiress to the Nakano fortune dived into her bag and retrieved a limited edition Chō Chō purse made of a creamy quilt-pattern leather with a golden 'C' shaped buckle, she had no qualms about being the one to treat her to something new.

In fact, why not go the extra mile and get her a whole wardrobe?

Pulling out a golden credit card customized with the symbol for Nakano Industries, Edie casually handed it to the store clerk who took it like it was actual gold. Yuuko herself was stunned at the display of wealth on show. Although not actually presented to her, she caught a glimpse of the notes bursting through the seams of Edie's purse.

"Don't worry Yuuko, everything's on me, okay?" The Nakano winked before glancing at the clerk. "Whatever we choose, just run it up on the card, okay?"

"Y-Yes, Miss Nakano!" A look of excitement on her phase, the clerk dashed off to gossip with her colleagues about the bonuses they were going to receive this month courtesy of a blonde who loved to spend lavishly, leaving Edie to work her keen eye for fashion on Yuuko.

Grabbing her by the shoulders, she led the girl to a mirror where she began playing with her hair.

"Wow, your hair is like so nice and silky! What do you use?"

"_Oh!_" The girl blushed at her compliment. "I know this old lady who makes a special, natural shampoo and sells it at her market stall!"

"Really? It works wonders! I've tried dry shampooing and even exfoliating my scalp but nothing seems to work. I can't achieve this silkiness and perfection! I'm so jealous~"

Yuuko felt like she could just cry from happiness. To receive so many compliments from someone as beautiful as Edie was truly an honor.

"Okay so, we're gonna chop it off. How do you feel about that?"

"Wait, what!?"

"Yeah. Like, it's cute and all but it makes you look too young. We need to make you look more mature so people don't ask stop you in the street and ask you if you're lost or where your Mom is."

Edie then beckoned over one of the store assistants who pushed along a clothes rail full of dresses, shirts and pants. She had a quick browse through as Yuuko panicked at the thought of her locks getting chopped. Eventually she found what she thought was the perfect starting point.

"Right, I've got the clothes! You're going to look like so cute. Ready for the chop?"

"W-Wait!"
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 10, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Senju Clan Compound

_Art School Girls LT: Part II_

----------​
Silence hung in the air after his sudden shift in conversation, the abrupt question giving the girl pause. They still sat in the middle of one of the first gardens to greet visitors to the Clan complex, Taneda continuing to paint on the canvas ahead of him, using broad strokes, basic colors, and very general shapes. Ichi watched quietly, up until the point he nonchalantly invited her to dinner with him and the rest of the Clan.

The Inuzuka gets a very flustered expression at his inquiry of dinner, rocking back and forth onto either leg, "I-I'd lov-ve to.  Th-thank you." she smiles shakily, looking around for something to challenge the boy.

Taneda, meanwhile, seemed quite absorbed into his task of painting. "What is the reason that you learned to paint?" he asked as he continued on some minor details of his leaf.

"Mm...I-I learned how to paint...Because I-I thought it was relaxing.  W-with everything th-that goes wrong, it's n-nice to have something that doesn't...often." She thinks aloud, "Niisan a-a-and Shigo...g-get into th-things a-alot."

"What do you mean?" he asks, continuing to coerce things from her as he started to dab his brush into the water, and draw in some brown. "Like, accidents? Do you have to clean up after them often?"

She nods, "Y-yes, you saw th-their special e-exo-s-skeletons.  Th-they can't walk w-without them." she watches what Taneda does, "A-and, of course they are s-stil puppies, s-so they ch-chew on things a-and get into other trouble."

"We've never had a pet," he says slowly, beginning to draw out slow circles on the leaf's surface. Blots of decay. "Why did you become a shinobi?"

Ichi thinks for a moment, "B-because...M-mother and F-father wanted me to.  Th-they thought i-it would be for the best."

"Huh. We see," he says, setting down the paintbrush again, into the water. "Did -you- want to be a shinobi, though?"

"N-n-no." she says simply, shaking her head, "I-I don't want to, b-but I don't want t-to dissappoint th-the clan."

He looks at his paint brush strokes for a little while longer, and then nods, looking to her. "Ok. What is next then?"

"N-now instead of a s-single-"

He suddenly cuts her off. "No." He's scrutinizing her reaction carefully as he does so, as well.

She squeaks and cringes, growing quiet, "O-okay..."

"We're sorry for cutting you off," he says as he turns back to the painting. "We suspected that you did not enjoy conflict. Indeed, it was a theory that you avoid it entirely...which seems to be true."

She nods, "Y-yes..." she takes a slow breath, "I-I avoid a-all conflict if I-I can.  B-but what I-I was saying b-before...was that you sh-should take more than one subject in y-your next one...I mean...if you don't mind."

"Is that an aspect of your personality you enjoy, or resent," he says, scanning the garden now for a second subject, turning his head slowly. "Apologies again. We won't do that again, so please do not feel as if you need to be...especially polite to us."

"I-I...am unsure." She pushes her spectacles up once more, "I-I am polite with everyone...I-it's...h-how I continue to a-avoid verbal and ph-physical c-conflict."

"Even if it denies you what you want?" he asks, picking up a particularly interesting rock and then setting it beside the water he used to wash his paintbrush.  Ichi simply stares at the ground in silence at his question.

"We'll take that to mean yes. Do you wish to shake this habit?" Taneda asks next, beginning with a few harsh greys to start the base of the rock.

"I-I..." she squeaks out, then almost inaudibly states, "I-I'm too afraid of it.  Too afraid of changing as well..."

He squints at the painting as he continues, as if that helped him strain his hearing to record her answer properly. "Taking what you want? Or being too afraid to change? Or...both?"

"...B-both..." she says, watching each stroke of the brush.

"Huh. Well, we assume you...want the things you want. Or else you wouldn't really want them. It's difficult to think of a way to help, however. And we certainly want to."

She looks to the side, away from Taneda, "I-I have tried to m-myself...But..." she shakes her head, "Th-the family is a b-bit...wild.  I can't t-try with them."

"It can't be that bad. We were raised by Hidas. This poses an interesting problem, however..."

"Wh-who is Hidas?" 

"Hidas, more than one Hida. The Hida Clan, which our...former sensei hails from. Hida Yoshitsune. Their temperament can leave...something to be desired. They favor heavy armor and tetsubos in combat, and their Hiden technique is rather fascinating. Depending on their trigger, they can each fly into a berserk rage that augments their physical abilities in a certain way. Each member has a unique trigger and augmentation. But, our point is we are not foreign to being raised by a wild family or Clan. Though the Senju are rather different than the Hida, in both traditions and mannerisms."

She blushes that she didn't know, "S-sounds like it." nodding quickly, she stands right beside him, looking at the painting, "I-I...Do not wish to be a b-b-burden to you though."

"If we're being completely honest, it'd be more difficult to learn from someone who isn't completely comfortable going after their goals than to help someone become more...confident. If our goals happen to coincide and we face opposition in that, what happens then? It's important to be able to take what it is you strive for. In all things." He finishes up his design, and it's...pretty basic; a leaf and a rock, but decent for a first try.

Ichi nods, wiping one of Taneda's hands with her sleeve, "I-I'm sure.  B-but...I c-can show you what you n-need to know...T-t-taneda.  I-I might not be a-able to be comf-fortable with my own...b-but I can h-help with your's.  Y-You did great with your painting for a first try." she smiles softly.

"Perhaps. That's still something I want, though," he says, using the proper pronoun for once. "And thank you. It's...a pleasant first try. Art still isn't our strong suit though."

"A-art comes from th-the heart, you j-just have to t-try." she looks closely at the painting, giving a nod, "A-and you did a-a great job for someone like yourself."

"Thank you." He sets the paintbrush down and then stands, stretching, and flexing his fingers. "Wonder what's for dinner..."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 10, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
RED RIBBON MYSTERY
PART 8

____________________________________​
Ren gave a nod at Hado's suggestion and put the car into ignition again, restarting the team's drive towards Gūwa. It was maybe another one or two minutes away; a small distance to a small settlement. "Yeah, we'll need to visit the mayor first to get some information and probably some of that boring administration stuff," he said as he drove. 

"Oh, man, you're right. Maybe we, uh, shouldn't go visit the mayor?" Hado backtracked, suddenly offput by the idea of having to handle official 'shinobi business'. 

Ren shrugged. "Too late now. Should've thought about that before, eh?"

____________________________​
Gūwa Town was small, but advanced and rich. The streets leading to the mayor's office were wide, but crammed to the brim on both sides with gun shops, bars and the odd car dealer. Nothing like Konoha, was Ren's first thought. Perhaps just as advanced in infrastructure and technology, but far messier and smaller. As Ren drove, from the west entrance to the town, his eyes would flicker to the pavements, where every so often a random passer by would stare at his vehicle in awe. For his part, the Houki just tried his best to resist smirking and silently drove on. 

The rest of the journey was maybe a four minute ride and they'd arrived at the mayor's manor without any further mercenaries apparating inside their car - to Ren's relief. When they stepped out of the car, Ren felt a strange... tickle on his skin. He was no empath, but there was a very distinct tension hanging heavily over them, as if the air itself was soaked in the anxiousness of the town's citizens. The Houki wasn't sure if the others felt the same thing, though, and didn't really care enough to ask them about it.

Before any the four could comment, a large set of mahogany doors opened up behind them. A woman stepped forward, with ivory - almost porcelain- skin and long raven coloured hair. She was beautiful, but it was a cold beauty. Her onyx eyes levelled onto Ren, Taneda, Hado and Kei. 

"You're late," she said dryly. ​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 10, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Past

 I couldn't believe what I was hearing. I knew that there was something between the two of them, but I didn't know they took it that far. All these things that I've said, saying that he was more experienced, I knew that it were the case, but I didn't want to put too much thought into it because, of well, this. I didn't want to think of what he did with other girls, I just wanted to think of what could happen between us. That if why when I saw him emerge from that door my reality crushed, as I could only see images of him with Lily, and it felt disgusting. Maybe it had to do with how I saw the women, but I hated the fact that this happened, that he did this with her.

I shook my head, no, I didn't want to think about this. This wasn't something healthy to think about. I didn't know where to turn, all I knew is that every time I looked up at Raiken all I could see is him and Lily's body conjoined in a grotesque way. I needed to be alone for a minute or something, but what I really wanted to do is get fresh air. Unfortunately Lily was blocking the upstairs by being in that room, so deeper down I went, and I decided Raiken's room would be best. I turned on my heel, walking away as my motions clearly depicted I was upset. On the stairs Raiken groaned while rubbing his head, he knew that this would be a problem. Racing down the steps he turned to follow me.

"Kirisaki wait, we can talk."

I only continued walking forward, and upon entering his room slamming the door shut. I sat down up against the wall, burying my face in my knees just trying to keep my head clear. Talk? If I knew that he and Lily did that earlier then maybe I'd feel more up to it, but how could he keep something like that from me? I know I said that he was more experienced, but never did I imagine that he had this kind of relationship with Lily. I should have seen it coming, he should have told me. Why didn't he tell me? The door rattled with light pounds, my sigh giving away.

"Kirisaki...I'm coming in, okay?"

He pushed the door openly as slowly as possible. Eventually opening it fully he walked in and sat next to me, but I didn't lift my hanging head nor my body position. No, I just sat still as he peered over to me. He didn't seem to want to rush into any conversation, probably knowing that he had to use the correct words in this situation. Sighing, he looked at me and put a hand on my shoulder, saying:

"I...I haven't asked you about any of your past relationship because I don't care. Everything that has happened in the past is in the past for a reason. In my case...Lily and I seems like a distant memory. Yes we did some things, but I can't change what I did...I've moved on. I want to be with you, that's why I'm fighting really hard here."

He rubbed my shoulder lightly. I didn't fight him off but I didn't encourage it either. What did I even want him to say? What did I even want to feel? Why did I feel like this? I probably shouldn't be this upset, but there was just this underlying thought that keep resonating. Maybe I wasn't angry at Raiken, I was angry at what had happened, and what was still around. I sighed, lifting my head and finally opening my mouth to talk.

"I...I don't care that you and Lily had a relationship in the past...I care that, well, you didn't tell me. But that isn't the only thing. I hate the fact that Lily is still so...aggressive with you so long after you broke up. It's clear she hates me because of who I am to you versus who I am, and that just hurts me inside. But with what she was saying, it seemed like you two use to do a lot...I can't help but think that if she keeps this up you'll go after her. I mean look at her, what do I have on her? She's older, has a better body, has known you for longer. I just..."

"I didn't tell you because the only person who finds it important is Lily herself. Like I said, I've moved on and have told her to move on, but I won't allow her jealousy to affect us. Yeah I messed around with her in the past, but like I said there's nothing I can do to change that. I'm choosing you though, it's no contest, we're working at your pace and we're going to make this work. No matter what Lily does she won't 'steal me back' or whatever because I'm not interested. You're the only one for me now."

I guessed there was nothing else he could really say that could comfort me because he really couldn't change the past. He couldn't change what he did with Lily, but he's making up for it with his future. He does sound committed to me, and no matter her advances I won't let Lily come in between the two of us, so what was the problem? I just hated the idea of the two of them being together for some reason, but now that I knew I had to live with it. I had to look for the silver lining, he was with me now, that's what mattered.

"I...Thank you."

I looked up, smiling. I had no other words to say. I wasn't pleased with the situation but there was nothing else that we could do, that we could say. He extended his arm from my left should to across my neck and over to the right, bringing me in close his chest. We just sat there in silence as I looked out to the bed in front of us. So did Lily and him do it- No, I had to stop that, they weren't a thing anymore. I closed my eyes trying to shut out any of those thoughts. Raiken, trying to brighten up the mood, asked with a chuckle.

"Are there any of your past relationships I should know about?"

"Besides my few kisses with Edie Nakano? No."

I said, slightly amused. I could have actually brought up my kiss with Satoshi, but I didn't feel it to be necessary as it wasn't like a "love" kiss. It was a manipulative kiss, one that didn't hold any romantic value at all. Besides his tone told me that he didn't honestly care, or doubted that I had much experience anyways. What were we going to do? I just continued to stare out into space as my head rested on his chest. 
​


----------



## Laix (Oct 10, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
FORWARD
* PART 1*
_______________________​This was frustrating - no, beyond frustrating. It felt like every time he brought Kirisaki closer to him, there was something or someone yanking her away. First it was Freyja, attempting to manipulate her memories. Then it was Loki, attempting to murder her. Now he had Lily, spewing her poison out of pure spite. He knew she had no feelings for him, so why was she doing this? Why was she making out like she was a heartbroken ex-lover? Even when they was together, it was nothing more than a fling between two people broken by DIVERGENT. If anything their relationship was an outlet for all their frustrations, for all the things they missed out on doing as teenagers while growing up.

That's why he'll always see her as a sister before a lover. 

That's why, the girl he finally feels something for can't leave his grasp. Not even learning she wasn't the Unmarked and is nothing more than a bystander could sway him. Usually he would be hesitant to start a relationship with someone like Kirisaki whom he would consider an 'outsider' to the cause. But she was involved, even if she wasn't tied to it through her blood. Additionally, it brought him some relief to know she was immortal through other means. That meant she couldn't die, that DIVERGENT couldn't harm her.

He smirked to himself. Raiken understood his own nature. Even if she was a damage-sponge immortal goddess he would still jump in front of a bullet for her. It's natural. Its _instinctive_. 

Squeezing her shoulder, he yanked her in even closer. He wanted to make her feel protected. He wanted her to feel like nothing in this world could harm her while his arms were carrying her. This extended to Lily. The last thing he'd want is for her to feel pressured about certain things after hearing her comments.

"Just to get this out into the open..." Raiken began, worried about the reception his next words could garner. "But you don't need to worry about, you know-"

"_Sex?_"

Her blunt attitude towards the word surprised him. He relaxed a little - if she was fine discussing it, so was he.

"Yeah. I don't want you thinking you have to rush into anything because of what she's said, okay? We do things at your pace."

Kirisaki was quiet at first as she took his words in. She'd never felt like this and was honestly uncertain of how to even react at times. Knowing he wasn't going to pressure her into anything though, it was reassuring. 

However, her head was throbbing from all of this. What she needed was a break, just some fresh air and a stroll through Sunagakure. "You know, I think I've had enough drama to last me a lifetime. Wouldn't you agree?" She traced her finger playfully down his chest as he slowly nodded.

"Yep... _Way_too much."

"I need some fresh air. Want to join me?"

"Are you sure it's safe?"

"It's fine." Kirisaki climbed to her feet with Raiken right behind her. She grabbed his hand with both of hers and pulled him in close. "I've got you to protect me, haven't I?"

"Hmph, there's me thinking you was independent..." He quipped, turning his nose up sarcastically. With a giggle she nudged him.

"Oh please, I can kick your ass any day of the week."

"You sure about that?"

"Positive!"

A hand behind his back, he raised the other with four fingers straightened and his thumb pressed against his palm. 

"Bring it!"

The teen lunged for him, using all her body weight to knock him down to the ground. They wrestled and wrangled on the floor, her fist locked against his palm with Raiken subtly going easy on her. She picked up on it though, given how muscular he was compared to her skinny arms there was no way she could overpower him. Neither of them cared however, laughing hysterically as they rolled around on his bedroom floor before finally ending with Kirisaki toppling the gym nut. When her laughter finally stopped, she found their noses grazing and breaths brushing each other's skin. 

She leaned in, closing her eyes and puckering her lips, expecting a tender kiss. What she got instead was two hands around her waist, pushing her over and reversing their positions - now the six and a half foot hunk had her pinned to the floor, a cocky smirk on his face.

"Looks like I win."

"Yeah... I don't think so."

Wrapping her arms around his neck, she yanked him in for a kiss and gave him no chance to escape. Their lips locked, growing more passionate with each second. Their minds were blanked, riding purely on human instinct with no thought for consequences. Ten seconds later, they pulled away from air, a sheepish smile on her face and a sanguine simper on his. She didn't say a word, choosing to lay there with her hair sprawled around her and arms pinned down by his. Even with his bulking figure over her, she didn't feel intimidated or even scared. She knew how much he cared, she knew what he said and she knew how he felt. Things were going to move at her pace, whatever that was.

"Let's go. We could both do with the fresh air."

Climbing off of her, he pulled down his black vest now ruffled and half-exposing his washboard abs while she fixed her hair. The two couldn't help but steal sneaky glances at the other, giggling when caught. They were in the honeymoon phase of a whirlwind romance, born from a relationship just days old. Things were fast but they felt right. Neither had felt this way about another person in their entire lives. There was no way they could ignore this happiness, these feelings of euphoria in each other's presence.

Anticipating the cooling weather as afternoon approached, Raiken grabbed a black hoodie from his closet and slipped it on, leaving it unzipped before heading out of his room with Kirisaki by his side. As they headed towards the stairs, Saya emerged from her room and stopped them.

"Where are you two going?" She asked, tapping her foot against the ground like she was the mother of a wayward teen.

"Out. We won't be long."

"What about Freyja? Is sex in your little shrine really worth more than potentially dying?"

"Relax. We're not going to have sex and Freyja's left Sunagakure. There's no way she'd stick around with a Uchiha."

"Hmph, whatever. Just get me some more jelly babies while you're out."

Kirisaki's eyes widened with surprise.

"Wait, _more?_ Didn't we buy you six bags yesterday!?"

Saya raised an eyebrow. 

"How many do you think I eat in a day?"

Raiken tugged Kirisaki along, chuckling under his breath.

"You don't wanna know the answer to that question."

The two headed out of the hideout, exiting the nightclub through the backdoor to avoid Lily setting up the club for opening with Rue's assistance. They headed out on to the street now back to its busy self after the little disturbance earlier. However, the scene of the battle was still cordoned off due to the extensive damage caused to the street, meaning they would have to take a left and walk towards the more residential area. Raiken didn't mind though; the residential areas were generally nicer-looking than the more communal places and some good scenery to admire was what they both needed.  ​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 10, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
_Bound By Tragedy_​
His feet guided him towards a train station, his body still suffering the effects of the beating received from the earlier battle, struggling to even keep with his pacing. Upon managing to stow himself away upon the next train heading towards Suna he began to ponder his options. Blood still drenched his clothing, his body was a mess and honestly he hadn't the will nor the time to waste curing them. Foolish to the apex of such that upon the train he'd simply patched the heavier wounds, scars and burns produced after a heated battle. The trail of his own crimson had made some of the guards wary, but luckily enough he'd managed to blend in rather nicely. Hidden with shadows, no man dared crossed the line between him and the next door due to procedures. Normally while the train was moving the staff had to be kept within the passenger areas, which meant that until the stopped they wouldn't dare to open the door leading to the cargo room. 

Luggage opened, a mess through the area, bloodied napkins and cottons followed by a stream of bandages crossing his chest, arm and waist. Pain had been present since he arrived at set station, and now that the adrenaline had dwindled it had been much more present than before. Even the act of breathing felt slightly off. When was the last time he rested? Thing had occurred so quickly he had lost count, for the most part it probably been weeks. So many things had placed themselves before, and yet he hadn't the strength to combat them. Because of set, Setsuko ended up dying... by his own hand. The thought was poisoning, eluding, his mind traveled a desolate road of gray every time he pictured it. How she had lost her life by his own foolishness... How could he protect anything, if all that he knows end up dead? 

Gritting his teeth under such thought, he placed his torn trench coat back on his shoulder, the announcement had begun to play, Sunagakure was near. Buttoning his shirt, walking towards the rear entrance, he opened the door and was met with the open skies, the radiant heat, the grandiose dessert. It brought a sense of nostalgia. How long has it been... since he reached home.  Forcing his feet into a leap, he jumped out of the train, meeting the sand, but soon loosing footing, rolling on ground as sand showered him clothing, coughing, if he'd was in his prime most likely he would've landed that. Placing his hand on his side, he felt the wound opening once more. 

"Shit..."

Only such an expression could convey his thoughts. He couldn't do anything and yet he pushed himself to it. In here, Zansatsu's grave should be present. Minae, Tachibana, Katsuki and Gendou would most likely be prowling the village. Which would be a problem if they found out about his presence. Lifting himself he directed towards the secret area Tachibana and he found as children, a small cavern which lead directly towards the village. A system where water flowed for people to drink, utilizing set hidden canals they managed to hydrate the citizens of the village, the water was clean and mainly used for showers and the such, however where he and Tachibana found where canals which were already out of use, and so they were closed due to another, much more effective implementation of set system. 

Upon realizing such, Rosuto and Tachibana sneaked in there to play, along with Minae whom simply seemed to just follow while crying, scared about the darkness. Rosuto's mind flooded with memoirs of a day long past, while moving himself closer to his destination, he pulled a kunai and begun to dig the small crevice on the wall, before long it begun to fall almost on it's own, exposing a hole of which Rosuto just smiled at.

"I'd thought you'd be better at hiding that Tachibana."

Entering, pacing through the darkness, he soon came out withing the premises of Sunagakure. Beyond set was the road that lead to the residential district. No where else to head, so Rosuto closing his right eye, lowering his sleeves and placing his glove to hide his robotic limb, continued down the road. Trying to pace his steps so no one could notice he was battered.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 10, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
An Opportunity

 I was happy that Raiken and I were just able to go out here and enjoy a walk like this. Despite the dust and sand still collected in the air from the apparent battle from earlier it had still been a breath of fresh air compared being underground in the hideout. A whole lot of shit just went down in there and it wasn't exactly the environment I wanted to be in. Well that wasn't necessarily true, if I had to be stuck down there for the rest of my life with Raiken then that would be alright.

Being outside made me wonder what exactly happened with this battle. It still astounded me that Lily and Thalia was actually able to fight off that women. I knew they were both strong but I couldn't imagine Freyja leaving so quickly. Then again, she split after a few seconds of fighting Raiken, so it wasn't all that crazy. She was probably crazy strong, more than I could imagine, but thought that battles were not the effort.

Thinking about Freyja's actions, the true moment that spiraled my life with Raiken's, really made me realize how much has happened in just the past couple of days. Who would have expected that my life would change this much just because I had the courage to talk to this blonde man, the guy I thought at the time was Edie's "man". Upon retrospect, it was quite hilarious how this all turned out.

The air felt cleansing, it really got me thinking about what my life was going to be like. If Raiken was really moving to Konoha then we'd be able to go where ever we want since it's White, without fear of being caught by the Black shinobi. There's so many floors in the hotel Thalia has, no one would know exactly where we were if we just wanted to stay in a room for a night. The weather was always calm, never too hot nor cold, it was perfect. Just having Raiken by my side as I imagined walking through moonlit streets of Konoha made me happy.

But here we were, in Sunagakure. Don't get me wrong it had its charm. The old style of the buildings, the over all sandy theme the village inhabits. However there were a few things that bothered me; the heat, the dust that floated in the air, the fact that everything was almost the same color. With that said, the Golden Falls had been one of the most beautiful sights I have ever seen. 

As we walked through the semi-crowded streets my eye caught something in the distance. It was a man standing in the shadows as he walked through the streets. He was heavily bandaged, with cuts, scars, burns, and blood. But what seemed the most strange to me was the fact that he looked familiar, however it was hard for me to tell due to the distance between the two of us and how messy in general the man looked. But as Raiken and I continued to walk forward my eyes widened, it couldn't be.

The facial structure had been the same, it was the same black hair. Upon thinking back, he did tell me that he lived in Sunagakure. But with how badly damaged his body was it was hard for me to look. Memories of that night replayed through my head as the anbu in hiding had beat this man to an inch within his life. I thought he would be held in jail for a long time, how did he get out? My pace started to pick up as I got closer, with only one word coming out from my mouth.

"...Rosuto?"

Raiken looked curious but only matched my pace. Once he caught up he stopped me by placing a hand on my shoulder.

"Where are you going in such a hurry?"

I looked away from Raiken and then looked at the black haired man. He was now turning off the street and into the alleyway, it was obvious he didn't want to garner much attention from the villagers. I looked back to Raiken and impatiently I admitted:

"I saw someone I thought I would never see again."

That being my only answer I continued to push my way through the crowd heading for the small alleyway. Raiken grunted slightly, probably thinking I was making a hasty decision, but raced after me knowing that, even though he couldn't stop me with words he would still go with me to make sure I was safe. Upon entering the alleyway and made firm ground. Across from me had been the man I was chasing. He was walking at an average pace, almost outside of the dark corridor. 

"Rosuto!"

I yelled out, walking slowly towards him. The man stopped, clearly hearing my name, but didn't turn around instantly. If it were because he didn't want anyone to see him in this state, or pride, or something else, I didn't know. I just paced towards him until Raiken grabbed my shoulder again.

"I'm sorry, I know you want to talk to this guy, but I can't just trust him based off appearances. He's leaving a trail of blood for gods sakes. Lily today was tricked by Freyja who disguised herself as Rue, and she can do much more than that! We can't just approach people like nothing!"

"What, why? I know him, he's my friend! He saved my life! Besides, if it were Freyja she would approach me! Also why would she use Rosuto, he's supposed to be locke-...Never mind about that. The theory holds no water, it's _definitely_ him."

"No...Uhh, fine, we'll approach him together. In this case you will just have to do as I say. I won't let you take this risk."

I couldn't believe how over protective Raiken was being. Why couldn't he just trust my word? Did he think that I got the wrong person or did he just not trust who I hung out with? Or did he really think this was some sort of ploy by Freyja? Regardless the two of us approached the bruise and battered man side by side. As soon as we got around five feet away he turned towards me, and I was finally able to get a good look at his face. A smile appeared on my face, knowing full well that is was definitely him. 

"...Rosuto."​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 10, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
_Bound By Tragedy_​
As his feet traveled him towards the roads, trying to his apex to conceal his image, Rosuto knew he hadn't the ability to do much. A lot of glances had made their way towards him, some where wary enough to turn their faces. Set attention couldn't be beneficial at all. Rosuto had to move quickly out of sight, soon he met with an alley, turning towards it he thought he'd better stay in the shadows of such until he had better control of his body. He didn't treat his wounds well, and the man known as Majima, Kurou had definitely dealt a considerable amount of damage upon him. However, if he'd were to allow such a man the luxury of his capture... Then all his effort would be in vain. All the lives lost by his and others hands. So many deaths it was almost customary in his life. Such a thought birthed his tragedy, yet nothing could be done but harbor its horrible responsibility. Friends of which he evaded for the sole purpose of their own safety, afraid of failing them. A complete coward in true colors. A sigh escaped, the oh so returning method of set Ivery to release whatever his mind had in store. If he could be guilty of something, his worse sin would be that of a hypocrite. 

Moving his feet, soon a sound rose his attention, upon hearing set tone his body froze, eyes opened on instinct, shock crossed his emotion and disbelief made its settlement upon him. His name had met his ears, soon another voice, indistinguishable, unknown to him. Afraid of noting whom these person was, he gulped. The strain building in his stomach, the tension soon rising. Soon ushering his feet to turn, he met her once more. In this moment, battered, broken... for the second time. He had witnessed a friends, a girl of which he once risked himself to save. Those eyes of which he'd never forget, although she represented the mien of another entity he recognize, he could never forget that smile. A smile he had registered in his memories, one of which powered him through time where the weight became unbearable. 

It was none other than Kirisaki... A dearest friend.

"I... Keep causing you trouble, don't I?"

A smile, something of which was rare on Rosuto, birthed on his lip. He hadn't felt this way, but with it evoked a sense of fear. The image of Setsuko, the woman whom he was force to kill. How could he ever...? The man next to her, tall, gruff and blonde. A scar plastered on his eyes, imposing, powerful, muscular, and above all, protective of Kirisaki. This must've been the guardian those men he made a deal with spoke of. Walking a par with her, he imposed himself as something that could potentially strike if anything was a miss. He wouldn't blame him, his looks at this point where not the most enlightening, nor was his action the most heroic. However, the happiness took over, and although he knew this man had somewhat threatened him with his stare, Rosuto was never one to kneel to a glare. 

His feet paced towards Kirisaki, soon his voice began to crackle under some teary euphoria. Although his eyes, both opened, one of sapphire, the other of ruby, closing towards the girl, his human hand placed itself on her cheek. With a tender touch, the thumb crossing that delicate feature of her's. Sensing her warmth. Yes, it was her. She was real. The girl whom he protected all that time ago, the girl who fought against her superior for him to be granted mercy. The girl whom he once swore to protect... but failed upon noting her hearing of her issue about immortality. But regardless...

Regardless of what had occurred in the past, what had occurred recently, what forced impeded their meeting. What reality imposed itself on them, or even the very man whom stood before the two. The evoking sensation of euphoric clarity embellished his lip. He hadn't feel so... relief, so happy in quite some time. Nothing threatened his life, nothing forced the two to fight. If anything, his worried had been slightly lifted, his mind had if only for a second, found ease. With such clarity, with such luminescent truth placed before him, he couldn't help but release the most brilliant smile his lips had ever portrayed.     

"I'm so, so glad that you're safe. You don't know how much it pleases me to see you're okay. I'm sorry I've made you worry, I'm sorry you have to see me like this again. "  

To witness a friends still alive and well...

It was truly glorious.


----------



## Laix (Oct 10, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
FORWARD
* PART 2*
_______________________​ 
Seeing this boy who went by the name 'Rosuto' interact with Kirisaki was strange for Raiken, to say the least. As she stepped towards him and inspected his wounds, cooing over him like a caring older sister, he could feel his stomach tighten in tune with his fists.

_What was this?_ 

What was this_ feeling?_ 

He wasn't angry, he had no reason to be angry - _yet_. Raiken could only figure that he was perhaps worried for Kirisaki given everything that had happened. Even seeing her approach a seemingly harmless animal would have him on edge. When it came to an opponent like Freyja, you always had to keep your guard up. For all he knew, she could've found out information about this boy from when she read Kirisaki's mind back in Fuzengakure then used this against her, baiting her in with a flawless transformation before going in for the kill.

"What happened to you?" She asked, gently reaching out to touch his bloodied bandages only for the boy to flinch. He smirked slightly, almost like a laugh.

"Just training."

"Training? This doesn't look like normal training to me. Are you sure everything's okay? I'd hate for you to be in trouble. I've missed you."

As a fresh set of tears began to form in her blue eyes more than used to this feeling as of late, he reached out yet again to wipe them away. He uttered something almost inaudible that brought a smile out on her face.

That's when something snapped.

Raiken's body betrayed him, stepping towards Rosuto, the buckle of his black military-style boots jingling against the dirt.

"You should keep your hands to yourself, buddy." 

Kirisaki turned to her companion, shocked by his words. 

"He's a friend!" She insisted. "_I _trust him."

"Yeah? Well I'm saying he needs to keep his hands to himself. After what's happened lately I'm not taking any chances."

"Raiken..." Her gaze lowered, upset by the atmosphere switched from a happy reunion to something tense and uncertain. There was a period of silence as Raiken simply glared at Rosuto, deconstructing the injured boy piece-by-piece. There was something about him he didn't like. It was like he just happened to be injured like a puppy thrown out a Christmas, limping through the street and past Kirisaki. It felt too convenient to him.

Rosuto looked up at Raiken, unfazed by the height difference no matter how small. "Who's he?" He muttered, addressing Kirisaki without even giving her so much as a glance. 

"He's..." She was unsure what to call him at first. While he would technically be her boyfriend, that word felt like it was too big and too soon. Plus, what if it caused more bad blood between the two? She certainly didn't want to be stuck in the middle of anything, watching as two people she thoroughly cared for fought a petty battle. 

"He's my---"

"I'm a friend of hers. Is there a problem?"

​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 10, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
_Bound By Tragedy_​
Raiken. 

That was the name of the man who made it's presence known. Upon witnessing the contact he and Kirisaki had just demonstrated he quickly made a step forward, the force of his foot enough to sway his sight towards him. Eyes locked, Rosuto's sharingan began scanning set man, a large quantity of chakra, a strength almost equal to that of his physical appearance. His eyes stern, his voice followed. Seemed to me he was suspicious, indeed it felt as if he was her guardian. But that seemed far fetched almost. Why would she need a guardian? As Kirisaki struggled at her words, her eyes looking as if searching an answer. Something didn't seem right, and upon set thought something began to boil withing him. A sense of discouragement almost, could they be more than what set muscle man implied? Friends...

"Friends, huh?"

Raiken.

That name...

Something about it ticked his mind, a thought or an image... Something he could relate to. But what? Locked with his glare, he felt the tension brew. He didn't like it one bit, he didn't like that fact that Kirisaki and Rosuto were getting too close. Part of him was questioning such actions from simply being a mere friend, but at the other hand, Rosuto could indeed compare to such a figure. Although how both were built differed entirely, one was through artificial means and construction, operations through science, this man had forced his body to such an apex. He could tell, at this point this Raiken identity was something beyond his current capabilities. A sudden thought came to mind, and so his eyes soon brought themselves to stare at the ground, the canvas for his thoughts. 

"I can ask you the same question... Raiken."

Something about that statement... irked him. Why was this man so defensive out of the blue? Turning his gaze towards Kirisaki, he noted her troubled mien. It seemed that they did share what seemed to be a close bond. Curiosity began to flourish within his system, but a part of him didn't want an answer. Something began to make itself present, but with it came what Rosuto was so prominent at forming, the null stare, unwavering and unscathed towards the large man whom seemed so protective of the young blue eyed girl. 

But at a certain point, he didn't much want to say anything else. He understood to a point the weight of everything. The boy came, bloodied, burnt and beat. He seemingly held the appearance of a man whom just survived a war, which in truth it almost seemed like it. With hand hidden as much as possible withing the sleeve of his coat, this could be what sealed the deal. Did Kirisaki remembered the arm? Did she ever knew about it? If she didn't, he had a sensation that this large built creature would instantly make a movement. A curse almost, he was destined for battle. If not destined to have someone cage him like a trapped animal. Always something or someone. He was weak, and this man had made it clear that he had taken a special role. 

A role of savior, or protector. And this was enough to have Rosuto began to produce thoughts, thoughts of being replaced. Although he mentally he placed a resolution, one of which he would swallow the catastrophe of his comrades, the fact that Kirisaki had now, for what it seemed found someone more capable to do such a job. It brought joy to him at some point, but it also brought a tinge of sadness. 

It was a failure in itself. 

He promised himself he would place danger on his shoulder, bare such heavy burdens so that he could make his friends, his companions, he cherished souls live a life without worry. Recently, he had thought of the strength of each and begun to understand that they themselves were but an essential part of defending each other and also Rosuto himself. It was a vice-versa, he would risk himself to not only achieve what he had planned for the future, but also he would use any means to acquire peace not for himself, but for his loved ones. 

Eien Machi had become set catalyst. 

And the information previously gathered... It needed to be reformed first, it needed to shape itself nicely before executing it. But what would he do... Knowing if the information was true... Knowing that this girl before him was a immortal... knowing that her life was forever bound to this plain. Would Rosuto be okay with that? Would he agree for her to suffer the losses of countless of love ones unending? Could he bare with the imagination of Kirisaki soon becoming a simple shell due to her time forever being unlimited? 

Could he allow this man to save her from such a tragedy? 

"Is there a problem with me talking to _our_ friend?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 10, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Liquid Time]*

_*The Only One I Can Trust*​_
"Yeah, thanks Hokage-sama"yes, you are just listening to it, i am thanking the leader of the shinobi pertaining to this one nation. Why you may ask? well, I?m not telling it cause it?s embarassing so you better just keep following me. Closing the door behind me I make my way walking down the stairs that often lead to the office which serves as workplace for the most important man of the village. What I am doing right now is nothing new, indeed I have been doing this for a while now. Everytime I get some free days I tend to come here, the Hokage Tower, early in the morning and ask about a certain topic that I am usually concerned about; after that I would just walk through the village seeing how people simply ignore me - because they don?t want to deal with me or just becaus ethey don?t know who I am - or glare at me as if an enemy had just appeared. 

Often I try to ignore it, its obvious that the people who don?t know me won?t give a shit about me. It is also obvious that the people I have had troubles in the past would glare at me. There?s no reason for me to think too deep about such a trivial matter, it?s not like being liked by these people will bring some sort of benefit at all, not to me at least. Walking all the way until what one would consider Konoha?s outskirts, I begin to see the training grounds. Usually one would think that I am going towards the Forest of Death as I tend to do when I am about to train but shamefully that?s not the case this time.

I  took my time to reach the place but finally after a while walking, I arrived to my destination. Raising my head I can see a sign which has "Zeroth Training Ground" written on it. As you can say, that?s the name of this specific place but it is also known as the *No-Hunting District* since this one is a wildlife preserve for rare and unusual animals. Much like the Forest of Death and other training fields, this place is surrounded by large wire mesh fences, bearing many signs forbidding entry. The interior of the training field consists of a forest containing many insectivorous plants, wide open plains with few trees and a cliff at first sight. And as you can say, since It has become a preserve for rare species of living beings, it can?t really be used to train at all and only a few ones are actually allowed to enter.

"Oh if it isn?t Uchiha-kun."the voice interrupts any sort of thoughts I could have and I turn around only to make a subtle bow together with a weak _"Good to see you again"_ from my mouth"I see that you finally got some time again, are you here looking for that guy?" if you want to know who this old man is, well his name is Toyohisa Shirau. If you want to me to describe him I would have some troubles figuring out how to explain myself I mean, the only way to describe this guy is with the word _Normal_. Taking aside the fact that he is wearing a shinobi uniform and that he is perfectly healthy for a man with seventy years on his shoulders, nothing outstanding can be said. Oh but don?t misunderstand, he is probably one of the few people in the whole village that I don?t want to punch his face, kick his balls or murder him. He is actually pretty nice, and is the guard of this training grounds."Yeah, i have been busy recently so i wanted to come visit him as soon as I could." was my answer of course if staying at the hospital, in the middle of war and almost die because of a stupid tattoo can be called busy."I see and that?s good, that child probably got the feeling that you were coming since he was close to the fences a few hours ago." If he was doing that then he definitely is right, I only came to check on him.

"But well, what are you waiting for? go on, you know how to find him, right?"of course I do, after all I have been here quite a few times already, plus I would never be able to forget my friend?s scent. Opening the door of the fence, I am allowed in and without losing time I sniff the air for a little. It didn?t take long to catch his scent and immediately I entered the forest.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Running Deep

 This was getting a little ridiculous. I had just met Rosuto after I thought he'd be sentenced for years, and instead I turn around and here he is. They are both making this harder than it needs to be. It reminds me of when I was at that beach party, where Akaya-...Akaya. I thought this guy was a friend, someone I could depend on, but not after Eien Machi. Not after Rosuto. How could I trust someone like that who wouldn't tell me what he did with his life? I mean, it was so obvious! He wasn't a regular shinobi, I figured that much out, I just thought he went on harder missions than I. But no...he decided that his mission, that his life as a shinobi was worth more than my friendship. People like him, those are the people I don't mind abandoning, as it will be one less part of me that will break when I see their own demise.

I shook my head, I couldn't think like that. I had now just met Rosuto, and there was no way I was going to give up on Raiken. But that time will eventually come, Thalia makes it damn sure that I'm well aware of that. Hell, in about eighty years at the most I'll even lose that bitch. Almost everyone I know now should have died of old age, let alone dying in battle as shinobi. She said that I could...But that would be selfish. No one wants what I have. They may think they do, but they don't truly know until they have it.

"As a matter of fact-" 

"Just stop it!"

I yelled. Raiken looked at me with a little shock in his face, but I wouldn't expect any different. He was protecting me despite of my own will. He was doing this because he cared, because he didn't know Rosuto. Is this what happened when two alpha type males got together? I witness this happen a couple of times, and it bothered me. Why couldn't people I get along with just get along with one another. I sighed, looking to Raiken.

"You mean well, I know that, but don't be so rough on Rosuto. You can tell just by looking at him what type of day he's had. Now Rosuto, I'm eternally grateful for what you did for me, but don't mind Raiken. He's looking out for me, but not because I need the protection. He's doing it because he cares, that's all. He's not some body guard through hire, nor is he just some muscled help. He's a friend, a close friend at that, and I'd like to consider you a close friend too. I just want everyone to-"

"You may think you know who this guy is, but I just met him two minutes ago. As much as I'd love to take your word for it we always have to be cautious. This guy has an Uchiha's eye and is bloodied and scared. That tells me he's a thie-"

"Raiken,  you do not dare finish that sentence. I think I know why you're acting  like this. You see him as a threat, not physically, but emotionally because I've known him longer than I've known you. But guess what, _he saved my life_. You have too so I completely get that, but I wouldn't be standing here right now if it weren't for either of you."

I smiled coyly. I figured out why Raiken was being so difficult.

"You're jealous aren't you? Scared that this mysterious black haired man will sweep me off my feet and carry me off into the sunset just in time for my savior complex to kick in as we share our memories together."

Raiken ran his hand through his golden locks, obviously a little stressed out about this interaction and these accusations I was throwing around.

"I may be a little over protective, but it's for your own good and my peace of mind. I'm not jealous and I do not want him touching or getting close to you." 

"Tell him Rosuto. We don't see each other like that, right? We're just friends!"

Raiken ignoring my last sentence, walked straight up to the battered sharingan wielder, obviously trying to intimidate him with his larger body size. Towering over him as I lightly pulled on Raiken's arm to fall back he said:

"I'll give you two options here: Run and leave her alone for as long as I'm with her, or fight me like a man. A real man sees an others true intentions through our fists, and if you decide to fight me in your condition that will show more about your character than anything."

"Raiken no! Do you even see how he looks! He's in no condition!"

My words bounced off of Raiken's ears as if there was some barrier preventing him from hearing me, his entire attention was focused on Rosuto. Raiken's thinking was messed up, I wanted to pull him back so much and just yell at him for treating my friend this way, but in a sense I found it sweet. Through this method he would test to see if Rosuto valued our friendship over his bruised body, but it was obvious, especially due to Rosuto's condition, that Raiken would win. He would be accepting a lost battle. But that would be so he could preserve my friendship, and in a way I found that appealing. But which ever way Rosuto picked I would understand.​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 11, 2014)

*Taberu Haraguroi
Liquid time
Just a Bit of Security Part 3​*

The wave of dough quickly swallowed the kitchen and exploded out the door, giving the girls no reaction time.  The wall of ingredients chased Yuuko down a hall, finally stopping in the open stage room, allowing the victims it swallowed to escape.  Taberu's expression was more of excitement and...all that could be explained would be gluttonous hunger as she looked at all the sticky ooze around the trio of kunoichi.

?Well, that could have gone a bit better, Akane.? the evil eater pulls a handful of the dough off her person, and gnawed the raw pizza batter.  ?Tastes great though.? she looks around and crosses one arm along her stomach and tilts her head, ?Alright, having to be the responsible adult that I obviously am...There are no injuries, correct?? yellow eyes glance across the other two sitting there.  

"Ah no okay, Ah haf Fud w'ere fud no 'posed to go!" Akane puts a hand down her shorts shifting uncomfortably before pulling it out with even more dough between her fingers.

Taberu runs a hand down her face, ?Yeah, you're fine.?  Just then they began to hear noises coming from the playground.

?Yarhar-harhar-harhar!  Step inside The_ haunted _Pirate's Cove, where ye will become one of-of Captain Foxy's crew!? A mechanical voice echoes.

?Follow Rocky Raccoon and Tina Turtle to Ship-Ship-Shipwreck Shore!? a metallic female voice states afterward.

?Arrrr, ye better follow the rules or ye will haveta be walkin the plank!? the first voice shouts again.

?Well, sounds like the robots are waking up.? Taberu flicks a sticky chunk of her hair behind her shoulder, she squints ever so slightly, ?Wait...weren't there four of us??

A silence became heavy over the trio as they hear the voices singing in unison a sharp scream echoed before stuttering and a hollow liquid splattering onto the floor.  Taberu's eyes pinpoint, ?I know that sound.  C'mon girls, we don't want to get seperated, for your safety.? she jogs quickly through the play place, to the entrance of Pirate's cove.  She sniffs the air, ?Akane, you smell that?? her body tenses, she shoves more dough into her mouth when she begins to drool.  She flicks the switch of her flashlight on, walking into the cave-like room the trio don't see a sign of any of the animals that are supposed to be in the cove.

What they do see though is the iwakagure genin they entered with, laying on the floor, intestines pulled from the body, used as streamers, hanging from the walls and ceiling, dripping from the contents.  'She didn't walk the plank!' painted on the wall behind where Foxy usually stands.  A large bite was taken out of her skull, the other half was nothing more than a chunky puddle.  Her eyes though, were sitting in a spotlight on stage.  There were several slash marks through her chest, exposing the grisly muscle beneath, the entire room had a stench of death and fresh kills.

Taberu steps closer in, looking at the body.  ?Mmm...What did I say girls?? she plunges her hand into the corpse's stomach, reaching upward.  She pulls out the heart, gnawing the strings of arteries apart and takes a bite out of it, ?I said they might be dangerous, that's why we need to stick together.? she swallows the bite of messy snack, walking past them again, ?Might bring that body with us.  Could be a good midnight snack.  Y'know, I never did say that it wouldn't be fair game _after_ they got you.?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 11, 2014)

Ran And Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch?













​


“...Bollocks.” Chika pulls her longsword out of it's sheath, “We can' even have a whole day without a fight startin, dammit.” The man watches her movements closely as she takes a long breath, lowering her blade in front of her.  “Yer jus gonna be a piece'a histry when ahm done with ya, ya bastard.” 

“Ah, so you aren't giving in then?  I guess it will be a long and drawn out process.” The green haired man makes several hand seals as Chika charges towards him.  A large blast of wind tears at the kunoichi, knocking down the street, through the cold mud.  She gets up, wiping her face.  The man sends yet another blast, knocking the blade out of her hand, and throwing her back once more.  

While she was down, he slashes his sword across her shoulders, causing her to let off a sharp scream, pushing herself up as the rain drenched her and her wounds.  The man kicks her right back down again, staring at her coldly as he starts on even more hand seals.  He pushes her face into the street, Chika lets off a growl in anger as the water from above dripped down her body.  She closes her eyes, pushing herself up once more.  This caused Hachiya to stab down at Chika, wind jutsu swirling across the sword.

The redhead's reflexes were just quick enough to get his foot off of her and roll away from him.  But not without getting sliced across both her cheek and stomach.  She quickly stands on her feet once more, grabbing her blade and charging in.  He sidesteps her charge, causing her swing blindly, catching just a small section of his side.  He scoffed just slightly as he sent another blast of sharp winds at the same time a bolt of lightning came from Ran's battle.  The winds shredded through, slicing up her body in very shallow wounds.  The bolt of lightning struck through her arm, causing her to recoil even more as the energy cauterized the wounds.  She falls backward, letting off a slight shiver, the kunoichi's mind running circles as she stares at the man who stalked forward.

Chika's breath quickens as she raises her foot to slam it right into Hachiya's nether region.  He expected the knee, mis-measuring the distance the kunoichi's foot could reach.  It gave her enough time to jump back to her feet and knee him in the face.  The man flexes his jaw a bit as he growls in pain, he grabs Chika's leg as she tries to kick him again.  Her beaten and bloody body showing obvious signs of anger and stress through the glowing lights of the city reflecting across every surface nearby.  He throws her back once more with his own strength, shredding at her with his blade as many times as he could before she fell down to the soaked ground.

As Hachiya stalked to her, she laid there motionless, he used yet another wind jutsu, causing her blood to mix more heavily in the puddles on the street.  He finally gets to Chika's body, he grabs her by her hair, pulling her upto her feet.  The kunoichi doesn't struggle, doesn't say a word.  The man tries to get a rise out of her by sticking the blade of his sword in the lightning wound in her arm and twisting.  Her stomach churns, but she holds in the tears and scream she wanted to let off.  She closes her eyes once more, elbowing the man in the stomach, causing him to let go of her hair.  She lets loose a leaf whirlwind, knocking back the man into the mud now.

“Ya probably thought ah wouldn't get this far.  Ya probably thought that ah'd never escape, ah'd be a rat in a cage, ah'd be a slave to this place.  Ya don't know how hard ah fought to survive, waking up alone when ah was left to die.  Ya don't know about this life ah've led, all these roads ah've walked, all these tears ah've bled.  This's nothin, pretty boy.  All ya know bout me is wha' ah've letcha see.” She steps her foot onto his chest, grinding her heel into him, blood and rain dripping from every wound.  The woman stands soaked to the bone, pushing further down on the man's chest.

“Ya see, ah never had a goal fer life b'fore.  Mah life was all destruction.  Bu' now ah have two goals tha ah have.  An' ya ain't killin meh 'fore ah'm done wi' 'em.  An' even then, ah ain't goin out as young as ah could.” the man shoves her foot off of him, the pair begin to go simply to hand-to-hand combat.  

“I don't really care.” The man says boredly as he gets a fist to the face, causing it to twist to the side roughly.  They come to blows, catching and deflecting eachother's strikes.

“Ah ain't goin 'til ah've go' mah own famly, with wee kiddos, an' ah'm strong 'nough ta protect em all.  Onleh way ah'll die is after all o' em 'ave their own famlies.” she gets a few strikes in the stomach, which causes her to recoil, then strike out again, tripping him, then slamming her foot down.  “Ran loves me for everything they hate me for.  They hate me for my monster, for my parents...Ya don' know wha ah go through onna daily basis, this is nothin!”

The man grabs her ankle, pulling her down to his level.  She punches his shoulder hard enough to dislocate one, and bites his other hand, making him recoil and attempt to roll away.  With a purely lucky hit, she roughly slams her heel on the back of his neck as he rolls, the bleeding and pain from her injuries causing her to not hit quite as hard as she wanted to, just enough to knock him out.

“Good luck...Ran.” Chika chokes out, eyes fluttering.  She stands to her feet, staggers a bit before getting one more electrical shot through her back, through the right side of her chest.  She lets off an echoing yelp, followed by a sharp gasp before she staggers again, falling face first to the hard ground, water splashing around her as she lands. _ 'I love you so much, Hero.'_ she slowly fades from consciousness as she thinks those simple words.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL 
PART 9

____________________________________​
The Cave of Dark Senses was Ren's least favourite place. As he stepped into the dark void, the Houki passed a little sigh to himself. After last time, he promised himself that he'd never come back again. Having all his senses stolen was already frightening enough, but with that corroborated with the fact that he was also in a cave lurking with dangerous beasts, it easily became one of Ren's worst few days in his life. He'd had more near-death experiences in those two days than he'd had in his entire life. 

Still, it was necessary, as loathe as he was to admit it. If the Family Trial involved a free for all between everyone, then that meant he'd need some sort of measure to effectively track down, differentiate between his opponents as well as eliminate the threat of surprise attacks. Of course, his Lanterns gave him all those things, but that didn't mean his awareness was infallible. 

"I can't believe I'm here again," he muttered to himself. He'd come a little better stocked this time, bringing a pouch of kunai, shuriken and food pills. The last time, he'd been forced to rely on his bare hands and feet to kill the beasts since he came in completely unprepared for what was inside. 

He walked onwards and, soon, completely lost track of time and space. It always happened. The genin would try to count each minute he walked, but something made it completely intangible, like a little boy trying to grasp a clump of sand in his hand at the beach only for it to slowly seep between his fingers. Equally, as his eyesight disappeared and the walls began to expand outwards, it became impossible to navigate himself around the cave. 

A dull growl suddenly lulled in his ears, sending a chilly wave up his spine. The beast - whatever it was - lunged from behind towards Ren's jugular, but the Houki was faster, stronger and more experienced than last time. His opponent was a beast. An intelligent one with particularly heightened senses, but a beast nonetheless and he was damned if he'd let one kill him now after all the struggle he went through last time.

Letting his chakra explode on the damp cave floor, Ren erupted into the air with a backflip. Rebalancing himself, the Houki brought himself to 'face' with his attacker's back, a faint blue silhouette pulsing in his mind's eye. He took out a kunai from his pouch and sliced it through the air, aiming straight into the back of the beast's neck. The growling sound disappeared and, with a resounding thud, the beast fell to the ground and died. 

"_Easy victory, but I doubt it'll be that simple deeper inside..._" lamented the genin as he landed. 

Then Ren walked to the bleeding carcass of his foe. He brought a hand up then tentatively began to stroke the fur, feeling out the shape and texture of the body to try and identify what it was that just tried to attack him. 

"_Seems to have been a tiger. Seems to have had a particularly aggressive type of chakra..._" he mentally noted after a few moments of his 'stroking'. Tracing his fingers along the tiger's spine, Ren reached the throat and pulled the kunai out from the wound. Blood sprayed from the hole in the neck, but Ren simply summoned up his shield to block it before it could hit his clothes or skin. He didn't quite want to smell of dead tiger so early on in his training session. 

The Houki played with the kunai in his hand, turning it over with his fingers. Even to his untrained nose, there was a heavy smell of death on the steep. Ren didn't doubt that the other denizens stalking around would be quick to pick up on it and trace the smell back to him, but... that's what he wanted. 

More beasts meant more practice and more data. The more he relied on his chakra senses, the more acute his third vision would get - at least, that was the general idea. Ren wasn't sure if that was how it worked, but it seemed like the simplest method even if a little pernicious. 
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2014)

The 3 Bestfriends That Anyone Could Have United To Fuck Over Fagsu Nakano
*Konoha Detainment Center
Fuck Natsu V *

_Then..._​
From Zellous's point of view this entire thing was madness. From the perched position of the outcropping they rested upon he watched as Daisuke and Jericho simply brooded up to the prison. He could see there mouths moved and made up the conversation they were having in his head. It went something like:

"Yea let me walk up like King Badass of Badassery. I'm young, rich, pretty as fuck, and have a foot long dong. I'm basically perfect."

That's what the Princely Sato was saying in Zell's mind at least as the nubile maverick found himself sipping up that haterade. It wasn't that Daisuke seemed like a bad dude, on the contrary trying to rescue his little sister instead of taking down girls like dirty drawers was pretty awesome. Daisuke Sato was essentially the perfect man and pretty much everything Zell wanted to be when he was older. This was in stark contrast to his guardian who he imagined saying things like this in response to Daisuke;

"Beer nom nom chips nom nom pictures of dead bodies with fox heads sewn in where the head should be nom nom alcohol nom nom food nom nom strippers."

Jericho was pretty much the epitome of what Zell's mother, Reyna, had raised him not to be so the fact she left him in this man's care was as dumbfounding as thinking Goku could beat Superman in a fight. But then his eyes just about popped out of their sockets as his jaw fell about four feet to the ground. The Detective had morphed into some kind of iron colossus and using some kind of jutsu he absolutely shook everything in a half-mile radius with his strength. Young Zellous couldn't believe that the problem drinker who would sometimes get drunk enough piss on his bedroom floor was powder keg of an amazing metallic power. Suffice to say Zell could see a pig fly over the moon and it would still be the second most perplexing thing he had seen. His eyes were glued to his guardian as he lassoed the air then seemingly pulled it down; it was then his focus was on the situation at hand. His booty jiggled as it was accosted by a stinging sensation, he felt his cheeks clench as he jumped up protecting his keister. His face transmogrified into a bell pepper as he let out a shrilly girlish screech, it had been Akane, and she seemed to take a liking to Zell's soft boyish charms. As he tried to glamor the meaning of her dialect her canine companion let out a statement that made Zell's face white as the driven snow. Akane wanted to rail him out in some kind of monstrous cave woman ceremony. Now his face jaundiced, a urine yellow shade filtering through his skin peeling away the white. It wasn't the thought of Akane riding him so hard she wore his man bits out something raw; no it was her fixation on his butt. The girl was 100 percent a booty bandit.

"Focus, Zellous. Don't be a typical man and fall for every girl that shows the slightest bit of interest. You had a crush on Ryoko like 6 months ago, what the hell is wrong with you? Totally shameless."

Zell had a retort ready as this was the same woman who was throwing herself at the perfection that was Daisuke Sato, but he abstained for two reasons, firstly Tenshi would knock his shit in and secondly Jericho's signal went off so it was time to act.

It was under this circumstance that his attitude toward Akane started to change a little, she was some kind espionage idiot savant. Getting the keypad to open, sneaking into the facility and poaching a slice of pizza like Yogi Bear going after a picnic basket. It was hammy and utterly ridiculous and while Zell didn't like being sexually assaulted he was a teenage boy. Now he wasn't by any means as bad as say Hisash-bro, meaning he wouldn't put his stuff in a rattlesnake's mouth if someone held the head, but Akane was very fit and had a very taut body. Her under cleavage was especially pleasing, so pleasing that Tenshi smacked the young lad upside the head for staring a bit too long and not having the modesty to have blood shoot out of his nose like a fruity gusher being bit into. As they traversed the prison Zell felt as though things were going too well, there was barely any resistance as they traversed down into the depths of the building. It had all been a boxful of shenanigans and Booty Bandit's macabre antics, that was until their first obstacle appeared...



Tenshi took the initiative instructing the two Genin to run and complete their objective, but Zell had a terrible feeling in his gut. He couldn't say why exactly but he felt like something terrible that would change everything was going to happen, and given the situation he feared Tenshi would die. The thought caused his stomach to lurch and he had a pretty good reason to fear for the kunoichi's life. 

She had used some kind of space-time technique to get them from Fuzen, which was hundreds maybe even a thousand or two miles away, to Konoha in the blink of an eye. Now she was taking it upon herself to fight the Warden or Prison Guard Heracles as Zell had thought to call him.

"Tenshi...I..." 

Forget the words she didn't even allow him to form the thought just shooting a look that said it all:

"If you don't go save that girl right now Zellous I'm going to kick your ass too."

It was now clear as day, there was no convincing her not to fight or that she needed some type of combat support. Tenshi Shughosha had resolved to fight the warden of this place all by her lonesome. ​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2014)

*Now...​*
Zell and Akane sped through the depths capitalizing on the opening Tenshi provided for them. That dreadful knot still hounded at the young maverick, a feeling of dissonance he couldn't shake, but his resolve had only been strengthened. The sooner they save Ryoko and the other girl the sooner they could go support Tenshi. Still it ate at him he knew something awful was going to happen. But then he felt what was becoming a familiar pinching feeling on his buttocks causing him to quicken the pace of his sprint.

"Eh leight bucco up we sav the chers, all the chers." 
(t/n: Cheer up boy we'll save the girls, all of them)

Zell smiled at Akane he didn't know exactly what she was saying but somehow he understood it. Somehow her version of English was exactly what he needed to hear and he picked up his pace. He was mindful of the fact he had no idea where to go, but he had noted from watching her that Akane was faster, and she seemed to know exactly where to go. So he did what made sense and followed her for a while until they both stopped in their tracks, a disembodied voice entered their minds. It was one the young Hound had never heard but it seemed to be another ally, considering he had never met Daisuke, Mizurino, or Akane he didn’t really question the help they were receiving. Having noted the cameras being knocked out he knew they could trust this vocal envoy from the R&D Department, but there was one thing that the masculine voice had imparted upon them that had Zell feeling queasy again. 

" _Lightning elementals are an erratic bunch, you know? The effects of electricity and raiton affinity jutsu in your location are subject to some randomness for the time being; the elementals are going wild while this magnetic field is maintained...it's a sort of weird science, if you will._ 

Akane could smell Zell’s growing distress and it struck a chord with her simple mind, causing her to jump into a sprawl, using her hands and feet in unison to bound off the ground. With her tracking skills and some guidance from the R&D Department, who had begun opening up doors so the duo didn’t lose any time they were able to arrive at a steel door.

It was a steel dead bolt door that was rather large, eight feet tall and three feet wide to be exact. A normal human could not hope to break it down, but between Booty Bandit and himself, Zell was sure they could do it especially if he used his full power...

“Is this it Akane?”

Zell asked only to receive an affirmative nod from the wild child.

"GET BACK!!”

He shuffled his feet to make them shoulder length apart letting his arms hang at his sides, Zellous dropped into the stance and gathered himself, beginning to create waves in the reservoir of chakra within himself. The process was becoming second nature to him at this point, as he felt the internal shackles of his mind unfasten and a robust amber flame was ablaze around him. 

KASSEI! TAIYO NO MON!
*(Activate! Gate of the Sun)*

This was simply the manifestation of his Dying Will chakra taking form, the first in a series of techniques that raised the user's power beyond their natural limits. This first step was rooted in one base emotion, desire. Zell desired the means to protect his loved ones and himself, this was the result, however he had since ascended from this first stage.

"Yeah, make sure you're far back! This is gonna be big."

"I'm chained to the ground I don't have to!" 

His mind shifted to a barren alabaster landscape of enigmatic renown, in this nothingness he allowed a single thought to anchor his resolve and to permeate through his core... 

KOCHIKU! MISUTOGETO!
*(Construct! Mist Gate!)*

His aura changed once again turning a deep shade of purple. This aura had a rather interesting property, turning into a nebulous shroud that created a shimmering heat distortion.

"Neeto Kiddos leight naoish Akane chry."
(t/n:  Nice trick boy but now it's Akane's turn)

Now on first glance it would look like Akane merely stood up from her crouch, but if you looked closer you could see a blanket of bad intentions encircling her in the form of blue chakra. There was a bestial aura that made the swamp girl seem more beast than human. At first she seemed quite fun loving but this side had the air of danger akin to a sabertooth baring its fangs. One change of body positioning and Akane had seemingly become a different person, but she was not the only one, Mizurino's aura changed as well her dignified grace stripped away to reveal a feral force of nature waiting to explode. A ravenous navy blue chakra roared around the girl and her dog, the fang of the bestialgan beaming with a black malice so great it threatened to burn through the door. The scent of her Hyuuga sistren caged up incensed Akane, she never met Ryoko but she could only imagine the horrors of being locked in a cage, for an animal like Akane this was true barbarism.

There was a palpable energy running through the trio, invisible electricity that was empowering them all with an animalistic madness; they were feeding off each other as they prepared to attack nearly a ton of reinforced steel. The first attack of Canine Coalition was underway. 

Zell beat his fist into the ground, channeling his intensity as he felt it about to reach its crescendo. In this moment he had never felt more powerful as adrenaline surged through him.

*UUUUAAAHHHH*

That infectious madness going through all three of them reached its apex as they joined together in an absolutely roof busting howl. They moved in unison now every stride with purpose as they rocketed toward the door. As they closed in Zell vaulted himself off the ground his momentum allowing him to vertically ascend over four feet in the air, fist cocked back and a fiery rage in his eye. Akane had taken a different trajectory to the door instead allowing tucking her body into the ground and leading with his dominant leg as she tucked back her off-leg, a baseball slide that would have Jackie Robinson taking notes, but the girl wasn't done. Mizurino was a few stride lengths ahead as Akane used her elbows and hands to bounce herself off the ground; her loyal sister joined her in her audacious leap as they broke into a barrel roll. The rotation of the spin was hellacious as it upturned the ground beneath them sending rock pellets and debris all around as they homed in on the door like ballistic missiles on steroids

HAURINGU CHOUJIN HANMA
*(Howling Superman Hammer)*

At the point of impact the iron portal began to peel, a gash opened along its girth, causing a marvelously unintended effect. The tunneled precision of their strike caused a massive kinetic shockwave but instead of a blowback there was a slipstream current formed at the laceration in the door. This allowed air to shoot through the structure, propagating and exploding through the diabolical mass of ore. The pressure of their collective might caused the door to creak and groan out in pain. The inanimate titan ballooned as they pressed it causing the inner shell to bend inward as the bolts began to pop like a pack of weasels. After all was said and done their combo attack had caused the door to swing slowly in a screeching malaise, it had budged about halfway, they had moved a ton and a half of metal. The entry was more than enough for a normal sized person to walk through and that’s exactly what they did, laying eyes on Ryoko for what may as well have been the first time. He could feel the butterflies flutter in his stomach as they locked eyes, not even fully registering the fact she looked like she got beat around by an ugly stick like she stole something. Zell knew he had to say something really cool in this moment as he and Akane walked into the cells as the captive Hyuuga’s heroes.

"Come with me if you want to live..." For some odd, but very Zell-like, reason he spoke like an Austrian body builder with 24 inch pythons as he looked down realizing she was still chained to the wall.

"Well you’re already living… and breaking you out of bondage would probably be a good first step."​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 11, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
_Bound By Tragedy_​
I see.

Is what he thought, their dispute brought light to a situation that seemed too evident in his eyes. Set realization somehow... destroyed him. This man wasn't being protective because he was a guard or friends as he deemed, but something farther than that. Something Kirisaki seemed to have implicitly placed on her choice of words, her pauses, her clauses. Upon thinking such a thought it seemed a essential part of his will dwindled, reacting rather saddened about it. 

Yes, he could definitely see.  

"She's right. We're just friends." 

He could feel that their relationship evolved to something he hadn't the time to flourish, an absence of which had critically damaged their status. But with it, also it brought him to realize that she and him were still close, or so he believed. Though this was partly his fault, if not completely his fault. If he were to even flourish anything he had, anything he neglected... He needed to reduce such evident neglect. A grit of his fist, set lost equaled that of a deceased. And once more Setsuko brought himself to his thoughts. Such dishonor... Such a goddamn mistake. 

Raiken... was right. 

He couldn't be trusted because of his own weakness. Though he tried to make things right, how could he ever be forgiven? No, he couldn't, he would have to live with set burden for the rest of his life. Just like how he sacrificed his arm, just like he lost Rei, just like and eternity ago he lost his mother. So much lost dents a man, dents a person's soul. And at present, he didn't know if he would defend Kirisaki, or kill every threat in the world. And with such, he felt extremely saddened, extremely fragile, extremely distraught. Would Kirisaki now, like before when they first met, when she blurred out a secret, a time where she and him were much more at peace, the time where he showed her this eye of his.

"Stop it already!! Can't you see that she's stressed out by this!?" 

All his body was in pain, and all his muscles strained. If anything getting into a fight would kill him, if not leave him immobile for a while. If he had stayed within Eien Machi a little longer he would've probably stopped this from occurring, but then this wonderful chance would've escaped him. The reassurance of her safety. He'd refuse to stop protecting her, but he'd had to live with this man's presence it seemed. He didn't need an explanation. 

"You don't need to tell me anything anymore, Kirisaki. I don't need no explanations, no rhymes, no adjectives or embellishments. And I won't cause you any more trouble... But."

Lifting his sleeve, he exposed his robotic limb, the ends, the gaps, the formulation of set contraption designed by himself, built by Zansatsu. His sacrifice, his sin, his burden. There it seemed that this boy wasn't showing any type of mercy. 

"I can't accept those terms. For as long as I'm breathing, I'll never leave her unguarded. I'll always try for a way to help her, I'll always be trying my best to make her life a little less troubling. We could work this out, and I'm willing to tell you the truth about everything. Starting with this. This arm of mines. But if that doesn't satisfy you then... With this very arm I'll bring you down and I'll take her with me not mattering what you or anyone else thinks."


----------



## Laix (Oct 11, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
FORWARD
* PART 3*
_______________________​  Raiken scowled at the sight of this boy. Wrapped up in bandages like a delicate object, blood oozing from covered wounds as it seeped through the cotton white. As the two males clashed with testosterone, the brute of REMNANT only felt pity for Rosuto. This guy was clearly close to Kirisaki and he didn't like it one bit. 
 
Seeing him lift his sleeve and reveal an interesting mechanical arm of sorts garnered a raised eyebrow from Raiken. Was this little boy, who was practically knocking on death's door really challenging him to a fight?
 
"I can't accept these terms," He admitted, a look of raw determination on his face. "For as long as I'm breathing, I'll never leave her unguarded. I'll always try for a way to help her. I'll always be trying my best to make her life a little less troubling. We could work this out; I'm willing to tell you the truth about everything, starting with this: This arm of mine. But if that doesn't satisfy you then..."
 
He cocked his arm slightly, the mechanical arm making a sort of noise. Raiken could feel the chakra fluctuating within.
 
"With this very arm, I'll bring you down and I'll take her with me no matter what you or anyone else thinks."
 
Feeling challenged, he stepped forward with his fists clenched and muscles flexed. Kirisaki tried to stop him but he brushed her aside. Now they were stood toe-to-toe, eye-to-eye, his head lowered slightly to accommodate the height difference.
 
"Don't think I can let you do that, mate. She's with _*me*_ and she's staying with _*me*_."
 
"Raiken, Rosuto! Stop this, now!" She tried to step between them but he brushed her aside once again.
 
"Stay out of this!" Was ordered, still agitated from her comments earlier regarding his supposed _'jealousy'_. If she wanted to act all coy, sliding in comments like that then it was fine by him. Raiken was more than happy to teach this punk a lesson or two. 
 
That was when Rosuto made a comment that snapped the blonde.
 
"I don't know who he is Kirisaki but I can tell he's no good for you."
 
Without uttering a word, there was only the sound of heavy boots jingling against the ground and the ruffling of clothes. Raiken grabbed the boy by the collar and pinned him with brutal force against the nearby sandstone wall, leaving a sharp crack. Rosuto didn't even let out a yelp of pain; he was too resilient, too determined to prove his point to both Raiken and Kirisaki.
 
Kirisaki cried out for Raiken to stop but knew there was nothing she could do against the gym fanatic. She stood by with clenched fists and a rolled lip, her body on edge as to what would happen next. If it got too far, if either of them over-stepped the mark she would most definitely step in. Friendships were too few and far between in her life for her to lose any.
 
"What was that? "No good for her?" This "no good for her" guy saved her ass multiple times and actually gives a shit about her. Where was you, huh? Getting your ass kicked and then limping back into Sunagakure like nothing happened?" He leaned in to the boy, smirking at first before pounding him against the wall once more. "Well guess what buddy? I'm here to stay, got it?"
 
She was confused by his words. While it was heart-warming and touching to hear him sound like he genuinely cared, it was far from pleasant to see him grappling someone she knew far longer than him.
 
Although there was a major difference in how long the relationships were, she couldn't compare their strengths. There was no way she could choose between either of them. It was just impossible and she hated that they were subtly hinting she should.
 
Rosuto coughed violently, his wounds being ruptured by Raiken's rough handling. 
 
"I already told you, I'm not going anywhere either. You're going to have to deal with that."
 
"Aren't you listening to me, Raiken!?" She cried, tugging at the ends of his jacket. "I told you to put him down. He's a friend, an old friend of mine that I can't bear to see you two fighting like this."
 
The blonde shot her a look over his shoulder, one with a tightened brow and a narrowed glare. 
 
"He just said he's gonna fuck me up and take you away from me." Raiken chuckled to himself. 
 
"You think I'm gonna let that happen?"
 
It was in that moment of distraction that Rosuto took advantage. Channeling a light amount of chakra into his arm, he released a high frequency sound that stunned Raiken. He immediately dropped the boy to his feet, wincing as he gripped his ears in pain. Blood trickled down Raiken's ears, indicating the internal damage that had been caused. He wasn't bothered however; the Valkyrian Heart healed the damage, slowly returning his hearing as he wiped away the droplets of blood. Seeing the injuries caused, he smirked to himself before looking up at a nonchalant Rosuto.
 
"Alright, you really wanna go?" He nodded slowly, accepting a fight was coming. Raiken punched his palm, defying Kirisaki's repeated pleas for them to stop.
 
"Fine by me."
​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 11, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
_Bound By Tragedy_​
Pain...

All of what began to drench the soil with crimson, his wounds were opening once more. His eyes begun to veil under the stigma, his vision becoming blurred. His breathing became heavy, his body reacted slower that his eye kept up, Raiken's movements weren't too abrupt, but Rosuto knew that he was at peak's end. This large man's grasp was heavy, his ability made apparent. Soon his ears healed within a matter of seconds. His eyes registering how some magical force came and simply took place of the damaged tissue. The chakra he developed naturally also served as anodyne. Someone like him...

Nigh immortality. 

It began to make sense. If he could heal that quickly, if he could do this no matter what happened to him, then it seemed that he would be the perfect fit for her. The perfect savior, straitening himself, as his feet swept the floor, trying to force his body to move under the stress, he posed, eyes swirled under the power of his own chakra. Sharingan active, but then her wails, her pleads, her cries. It was then that he realized that he was doing more bad than good, and although Kirisaki herself was someone important, taking her choice to account was also necessary. 

More so, it was important to him. 

Yes, if need came to action he'd fight this man with all the remaining strength he'd had left. But even with that, a dead man could never save anyone. This man, this large built enigma, the guy whom Kirisaki now walked at par with. He was one who could protect her, simply due to him sharing a particular aspect, which to Rosuto, it seemed to be this immortality spectrum. Why? Why had he always met with immortals? Akaya healed at the ends of his fight... Mao Motonashi was one that could never seem to register pain, and now this man whom seemed to simply take his strongest weapon and flick it off like a grain of sand. 

Coughing, he brought his hand to his mouth, blood began to spew once more, his metallic limb drenching itself on it. He felt dizzy, the blood loss was heavy, too many miles and he hadn't even sat down, the road to here was bumpy, the train was reckless. When was the last time he laid down and slept? He couldn't remember, but all of set were becoming far too apparent at this juncture. And whether or not another fight presented itself. And death knocked closer to his door. He would fight.

What controversy. 

It was fight to prove himself so that Kirisaki would know he hadn't given up, or stand down and give her the thought that he wouldn't protect her like. That he would simply allow her to leave, that he had given up. But Raiken was right, when was he when she needed? When was he when she was in pain, if ever when was she when tears flowed. One time is not enough.

"One time, is never enough." 

His eyes begun to lose pigment, as if the focus began to leave him. Relishing  whatever strength he had left, he rushed and swung his metallic arm, simply to be counter, by set man, such a swing was enough to not only parry his fist, but also stagger him from his movement, coming down, his knuckles pressed on his cheek, a force so great he had been brought once more to the wall. Feet sweeping the earth, attempting to halt, but unable to do so. If he was at his peak this would possibly go differently. 

"I don't want to cause her trouble, but..." 

He pushed himself once more, the same process as before repeating. It seemed at this point he was just a punching bag. The man smirking with each pathetic movement. He couldn't even execute his Jeet Kune Do, he needed to have more stability to his movements. He could only do basics, blood began to drip in large quantities. 

"I can't...I can't let her... I just can't..."

His breathing could keep up, but with it still, he rushed at the apex of the speed he could once more, just fall mid-flight and stagger. 

"Goddamn it! Not now... Come on, stand up!" 

Trembling almost he lifted himself, was this really the edge of his strength. The thought dawned, gritting his teeth as a method to what seemed deal with the pain. He could sense his bones ache, those strike this ANBU man known as Kurou managed on him were more serious than he believed. He was a bigger fool than he pegged himself to be. 

"Kirisaki... I... He's right at some point. I haven't been there to help you when you needed it. In fact, there was a time where getting close to anyone frightened me, I do admit such. I became distant because involving you would mean placing you in danger. Involving my loved ones in my own ordeals... it meant placing them at deaths door. I couldn't harbor such a thought, so after I placed the flames, after I erupted the Forest of Death in the Chuunin Exams, I fought a man, whom of which I took advantage of, and faked my own death. After which, I joined someone, someone whom I thought would lead me to a path I wanted."

Coughing continued... Blood spilling. 

"With him I became an enigma, and with him I was able to try and thwart that mission... but I failed. I escaped prison on my own, and I trained under a certain special entity. He taught me the meaning of trust, but still... I was under the guise of a promise. A promise of the man whom gave me my new life. And so, upon reaching Fuzengakure, under his orders... I- I."

No more lies... No more secrets... The pain is great... It hurts far too much...

"I killed my childhood friend, Setsuko Amaya. I did so because I was a fucking fool! I should have died in her stead. And with it, a little bit of my soul departed from me. And I came to a conclusion that I would never save anyone how I stand today, but I will rebirth the land of my failure. I will bring back Eien Machi, and I will make that village my own. I wish to place you and everyone else I care there, so that we all, as a large village... as a family, can live together in peace and protect the other with our might." 

He rose his gaze to this man.

"And you are welcomed too... But if you desire a fight. Then I'll never back down. I'll never kneel to you, or anyone else for that matter! I've done far too much damage! I've fucked up far too much! I won't allow it anymore! I won't! I'm sorry for all that I placed upon you, Kirisaki! I'm sorry for not being there! I'm sorry I'm such a failure! But I'll make it up to you, I can't ever bathe myself on forgiveness, but if I have to work my life off trying to do what's best, then I'll accept any punishment."  

Stern. Focus. Imposing. 

"I'll take on, even you, Raiken."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL INTERIM
PART 1

____________________________________​There was one rule Ren had in the cave, and that was to never attack first. In a circumstance where his opponent would likely have a better grasp over the geography of the cave as well as sharper instincts, it would be far easier to surprise it with a quick counter-attack than it would be to try and fight it head-on. But right now, he was contemplating breaking that rule as a one off. The genin had lost his sense of time inside the cave, but he knew that whatever it was that was stalking him, had been doing it for quite some time. The ball of chakra (because that's what he saw it as) kept at a reasonable distance away from him; close enough to be able to attack him but far enough as if it was still deliberating on how to go about it. 

Should he attack or continue with his surprise reverse counter-attack strategy? The still bloodied kunai fell into his hand. He'd made a decision. "_I'll attack firs-_"

The mass of chakra attacked first. But instead of a lunge towards the throat as Ren had expected, it was a kunai to the throat. The projectile flew, whispered just past his Adam's apple, and planted itself in the stone wall behind. He cursed under his breath and threw his own kunai back on instinct, though he doubted it hit anything. 

"Who's there?" Ren called into the darkness.

Two orbs of cobalt blue eyes much like his own shone in the shadows of the cave. His attacker stepped forward, the heels of his shoes making a 'clank' sound against the floor. 

"Hey there, 'lil bro. Remember me?" The voice asked sardonically. 

Ren took out another kunai, folding it into a reverse grip in his hand. "Ran," he said somewhat distastefully. 

The Houki older by two years was technically his half-brother. They had the same dad, but born under different mistresses and, as a result, never had a particularly friendly relationship with each other. Ran held an animosity towards him because, to him, both Ren and Lin were physical reminders of the split in Ran's family. For his part, the genin had picked up on this ill-will from a young age. 

"Didn't think I'd see you in here," he commented casually. "Aren'tcha a year or two early for the Cave of Dark Senses?"

"I'm just advanced." Ren shrugged.

If his voice sounded cautious or wary, Ran must've picked up on it. He gave a well mannered laugh and shook his head (Ren only knew this because of the glowing eyes). 

"Relax, man. I'm not here to preemptively kill you off for the Family Trial or anything. I've already done mine. I just came here to train, saw you with my chakra sensing and thought I'd check out how you were doing. Nice reflexes, by the way."

"I didn't think you'd need a reason to try and kill someone you dislike."

A heavy silence hung in the air after that. For a brief second, Ren thought that his half-brother was going to attack him again. He shifted his feet in the dirt, ready to propel himself out of the way of an attack just in case the older shinobi attacked him again. 

"I've moved past that now," he finally said. 

Ren frowned. "What brought about the change?"

"I've had time to think in the past eight years. I killed some people - became a Chūnin. I killed my brothers and sisters - became a Chosen Child. I thought I had it all."

Ran paused, as if considering whether or not to continue. He chose to continue. "As it turns out, I didn't. A year later, on my first mission as a squad leader, my entire team got annihilated. That got me thinking. Prestige, power, status - do those things really mean anything? Was it worth it boiling in the hatred of the clan and killing family to get all those things? It wasn't. None of those things helped me when my buddies got killed by missing-nin. So I gave my spot as a Chosen Child to someone else and became one of the clan's retainers instead. " 

"Why would you do that?"

"Because I feel as if it's the only way I can repent. I killed my family for something as insignificant as a title to my name. Giving up that title and spending the rest of my life protecting my family was the only thing I could do."

Ren went quiet. He wasn't sure how he could respond to something like that. The rationale made no sense to him whatsoever. How could you give up all that just because of one failure? "I see..." he lowered his kunai. He was sure, at least, that Ran wouldn't attack him.

"So you're training your chakra sensing, right? D'ya want some help with that? I _am_ part of the clan's sensor squad and, as a retainer, it's sort of my duty to help out the up and coming Houki kids."​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
A Time and Place

 I couldn't bear to sit back and watch as Rosuto was bashed time and time again by Raiken's fists back into the wall. I know that Rosuto technically got the first hit in, but Raiken had a strong regeneration, he wasn't the one I was worried about. As time moved on more and more blood spilled from Rosuto's wounds and poured onto the ground. As the light faded from his eyes I could tell that enough was enough. But Rosuto wouldn't let it end like this, no, he continued to stand tall with no fear in his eyes.

Throughout this entire time, Rosuto says that he hasn't been there to always protect me. That during the Chunin Exams it was he who set the forest ablaze. He faked his own death so he could work from the shadows. He tried to thwart that horrible mission, Eien Machi, because it was the right thing to do. He was sent to prison and escaped on his own. He killed Setsuko...And now he came wobbling back here. He wanted to recreate Eien Machi, to make it a village and a large family. He made some major mistakes, but I couldn't just let him fall. After all of this I couldn't just let him die! I hate Zell for letting Satoshi die, and I'd be in the same position if I let Rosuto die because he...I charged my palms with lightning chakra, getting in between the two fighters. Raiken hadn't responded to his question, but with the state of mind they were both in I couldn't allow any more violence to continue. Holding my palms up to his chest I commanded:

"Raiken...He stood up to you, he took a beating when he didn't need to just to prove a point to me, to us. It's over, stand back or I won't regret hitting you with this."

Tears starting to roll down my face. I couldn't take this, two people that I cared strongly about were fighting and I was almost powerless to do anything. I didn't want to hurt Raiken at all, but I knew he wouldn't listen to me. So if I had to do everything in my power to separate the two, and if that meant bringing harm to Raiken then so be it. He was driving Rosuto onto the verge of death, and he would regenerate from this jutsu anyways. The emotion in Raiken's face went through several different stages before finally accepting my plea. He wasn't happy but he walked away, turning to face the wall behind him. Lowering my hands I turned to Rosuto, who now collapsed seeing as the threat had stopped his advance.

I knew it,  he had lost too much blood. He was too injured. He could die. I should have never allowed the two to even get this far. How stupid was I? I could have done something more before this escalated to this point. No, I couldn't think like that, I had to do something. As the light slowly faded from Rosuto's eyes I lifted up his shirt. The bandages were soaked in a deep red as blood continued to drip down. My teeth gritted, I wasn't like Edie where I could heal anyone's wounds. I just had to do what I do best. I lifted his bandages, forming a chakra needle and thread, stitching the biggest wound on his chest. As I worked I said to him:

"Don't worry, you're going to be okay. Once I stop the bleeding we'll get you to a hospital, you'll be fine I promise!"

I knew that couldn't be enough. I wanted to continue talking to him, to make sure he was still with us long enough for him to be patched up.

"You know, both you and Raiken say that I need to be protected, that you regret not being there for whenever I cried or felt scared. But I don't need that. Don't beat yourself up. It's nice to have people that care about me but I'm not some fragile doll that needs to be protected by everyone I meet. I can handle myself. So don't be hard on yourself for not being able to be there for me. Secondly..."

My hands kept moving, almost automatically, finishing with one closed wound and then moving to the next open one.

"Setsuko...She was a team mate, a comrade of mine...I...can't stress enough how it angers me that you killed her. There's a mix of emotions that are swirling in my right now that I can't express in words. It's despicable, it's horrid, it's frightening...But I've done bad things. As you know I participated in Eien Machi, the mission you tried to thwart. Then with Zell and Satoshi...Zell let Satoshi die because of the countless people he's killed and the people he'll continue to kill. I hate Zell for making that call that wasn't his to make. Did Satoshi deserve to die for the atrocities he committed? Yeah maybe he did, but did that make it right for Zell to let another human die when he had a chance of surviving? No...that's how I feel about this situation. I hate what you did, but I can't let you die. Even after that it's something I'll have to deal with. Because if I let you die then I'll be no better than what you did, killing Setsuko, or what Zell did, letting Satoshi die..."

I finished stitching his wounds. One look in his eyes told me that he was still conscious, that he heard every word that I said. But his eye lids started to flutter, as if he was losing the will to stay awake. I brought my hand up to his cheek, trying to comfort him, to try and make sure he didn't pass out. But my efforts were a waste, I couldn't just sit here and allow him to die in this alley, I needed to get him to a doctor. He was able to carry me for miles upon miles, the least I could do was carry him to the nearest hospital. As soon as I stood up Raiken rushed past me. I tried to pull him away by tugging on his arm but it seemed like he was determined. He arched down towards Rosuto, and instead of harming him further, lifted him up and held him on his shoulder.

"Raiken...Why are you..."

"What kind of piece of shit would I be if I let someone you care this much about bleed out in the back streets of Sunagakure. It's like you said, I may not like him but I have the choice to prevent his death, it isn't up to me whether he dies or not. Besides I know the layout of Sunagakure, so I know the quickest way to the hospital."

A small smile appeared on my face. Raiken was listening, even though I was upset that he wouldn't listen to me before he was doing it now, which is all that mattered currently. I softly said:

"...Raiken, tha-"

"Now is not the time. We can say any sort of that stuff after we get him to the hospital."

He objected defiantly. It appeared as if he didn't want me to thank him, as if what he did here today was bothering him deeply. Maybe my words affected him harder than he was letting on but we couldn't focus on this right now. Rosuto had lost quite a lot of blood and we needed to get a move on. With a simple nod we both turned and ran out of the alley, as Raiken led the way to the hospital.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
THE HUNT
PART 1

____________________________________​
Ren Houki blew into his hands, rubbed them, murmured a curse and then expelled a cloud of mist from his mouth. He didn't think the mountain trails of Fuzen would be so cold. If he'd known, he would have come better prepared. Maybe a coat, or a sweater. Though, he suspected, the chilliness of Fuzen's heights would become less of a worry once he'd reached his mission objective. The target had last been seen around Sunagakure and Ren reckoned that he would try and make his way to Fuzen - one of the world's greatest havens for criminals and rogues. 

With that in mind, there were only two straits he could have taken to get there: Amegakure and Ishigakure. The former was far too close to Konoha to be safe, which left the latter as the most plausible option. Which is why he was here, freezing and probably catching hypothermia in the cold. At least the view was nice, though. Ever since he had left the beaten track, he had been guided by the greyish-white wall of mountains and their snow-capped mountains in the distance. It surprised him, initially, that such a beautiful monument of nature existed so close next to one of the world's biggest urban environments. 

Of course, Ren wasn't here to admire the sights. The Houki was here for business. Casually, he swiped his right hand across the air, activating a line of his blue Lanterns behind him. Then with a few quick gestures, three of them flew and scattered off in various directions towards the forest while one of them remained with him to keep track of progress. The mountain trails was such a massive expanse that simply finding the man on foot would be close to impossible. He needed an extra set of eyes for the tracking process.

"Should make tracking that bastard a lot easier," Ren grumbled to himself, watching the display on his main Lantern for any signs of his target. 

The Lanterns worked quickly; images of the forest from various different locations manifested on the screen of his box. The wide valley which opened at the other end of the forest, one of the rivers which flowed through and a few of the various caves dotted around the spot. Nothing of particular interest, however. 

Then, from the corner of his blue eyes, Ren spotted a dark shape hidden amongst the shadows of the trees. It lumbered slowly along the mountain path, taking its time with his walk. A zoom in on the footage quickly identified the it as a tall man, dressed in a slightly tattered and worn black overcoat. He had long black hair pulled back into a ponytail and a chillingly intense in his eyes. Those weren't the things that gave him away, though. It was the metal arm on the right, glinting under the sunlight. Ren gave a smirk. The cold chill in his body melted away, giving way to a fresh heat of excitement. 

"*Found you, Rosuto-kun.*"


----------



## Chronos (Oct 11, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
_Bound By Tragedy_​
She was right. The disgust that rose from his belly begun to make it so that he couldn't bare with himself. Yes, he wanted her to resent him for such an act, if she would've forgiven him for it he'd would've felt worse. But she met with that girl, she met with Satoshi as well... What were these threads that bind them together? Was this truly an act of a higher entity, or was fate playing a game with them? Rosuto was carried, a weight lifting of his feet. The man known as Raiken had quickly bit his finger, and soon drenched the damaged areas of his body within set blood before it recuperated. Soon he began to feel upbeat, his strength returning, his vision becoming clearer. Soon registering what they were headed towards, Rosuto's eyes opened. The hospital... he was a wanted criminal... if this happened then... 

He couldn't allowed. His arms and slowly returned to their original strength, set blood came as a boon. Pulling out his knife, he sliced the man's arm, placing his mouth upon his wound, he swallowed enough till the arm closed. He grasped the man's neck, utilizing his own weight before turning him and flipping him towards the earth. He felt his body heal, his wounds as if they weren't present. What was this, it as if he didn't even fight previously. Although still damaged, he could at least move better than before. Turning to Kirisaki, his teeth gritted. He wasn't about to let his progress go to waste.

"I'm sorry... I can't let you take me to the hospital. But..."

He closed in quickly as he could, before the man stood to his feet, he grasped Kirisaki's waist, tender stroke of his fingers crossing her cheeks. Lifting her gaze up to his, his eyes locked at hers and he inched closer, about to connect his lips upon her's, their breaths clashing, closing with each passing second. As both closed their eyes to reach the evident conclusion of what Rosuto was planning to do, his arm had been tugged forcibly, and thrown towards the distance. Unlike before, a twist and a turn soon landed him upon the terrain with flair and noted stability. The man with anger soaring across that field that's his face, breathing heavily at what Rosuto had just done.  

"Please understand. I'm a rouge of this village. The moment you place me there, it's the moment I'll be executed. I'm entirely grateful for your aid, even though you're not okay with me. But even so."

Looking once more at Kirisaki, who seemed shocked at his action. Maybe this was best.

"I'll be back. I don't ask for your forgiveness, but if you ever need me, or just want to talk. I'll be there, in the land of my failure. Reconstructing the future." 

He turned, at the apex of his speed he headed towards the graveyard. Where there he would met with Satoshi's grave, and truly know if the man was dead as everyone suspected, or not.


----------



## Chronos (Oct 11, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
_Found By Fate_​
Few days passed after his visit to Suna, its seemed a hassle, the entirety of the situation. Finding himself with Kirisaki and the ordeal with Zansatsu. It all had become a burden. It was a while since he felt tranquil, as his feet guided him across the mountain trail of the Fuzen's road, eye closed to the world he began to feel truly like he was rested. A sigh escaped him while his eyes began to turn to witness the surroundings. Taking a few paths would leave him to an intersection where he could decide whether to head towards Eien Machi or look for his next target, which would be Zyana. Said to home herself upon Fuzen soil however the village might still be suffering from the recent outcome. Which would be very dangerous to pass of there, he would need to go around it rather than to simply marched forward. Taking the station would be the simplest route, however it wouldn't be very pleasant. 

A sigh escaped him while his feet guided him further, but a object caught his glance.  A lantern, hovering above him. Was the string too thing to notice? No, something was odd about it. He opened his eye, revealing the Sharingan, the flash of crimson glaring at the lantern. 

Chakra.

"You got to be kidding me!" 

Pulling out kunai, a tag spread upon it, he threw it at it. Exploding upon impact as he rushed towards the distance. At such area of the mountain, where the light still dawn a lit and secular lantern hovered about him. Something about that seemed odd as the chakra that flowed seemed to manifest almost instinctively. Two things could have been, that thing was some type of explosive that reacted to stigma, or someone was targeting him. The latter seem more feasible, knowing who he was Suna might have sent word to the other nations after noting his disposition.  

He rushed towards an open-space. Looking for a target, anything that might be following him.

Where is it? Where is it?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
THE HUNT
PART 2

____________________________________​
Rosuto might as well have shot a signal flare into the air and scream 'I'm here!'. After that explosive tag, his location was virtually indistinguishable to the point where Ren would have been able to find him irrespective of the fact that the footage in one of the screens was now suffering corruption from the damage the lantern had sustained. It was a little bit vexing that he reacted so quickly and... so _aggressively_, but the damage wasn't particularly crippling. Besides that, the maneuver had revealed his location wasn't far away from where the Houki himself was. In fact, as the boy kept moving, Rosuto Ivery was actually beginning to move into his sphere of sensing.  

The boy have a very distinctive signature chakra signature which burned unlike most others he saw. Rather than one large flame of a single colour, Rosuto's embers took on two different shades of blue. Ren could only presume that this was the result of the Sharingan implanted inside his right eye. He could tell that his opponent was strong, though. Sharingan-aside, Ren scarcely saw anybody's chakra signature flare so vividly and with as much energy as the Ivery's. 

Rosuto had now moved to a wide open plain just outside the forest - presumably to look for him. Meanwhile, he was still running through the forest towards him; ideal conditions for an ambush. Or they would have been, had Rosuto given him more time to set up traps along the way, but that was life. The back of the Sunagakure missing-nin's skull came into view as Ren eventually reached the edges of the forest. From behind him, Ren reached into his pouch and launched an explosive-laced kunai straight towards his head. 

But Rosuto was more on guard and faster than he'd anticipated. The Sharingan wielder swerved himself out of the way, his glare intensified by the explosion ringing behind him. The missing-nin pulled out another kunai and then threw it into the darkness once more. 

"Reveal yourself!" He commanded with an angered growl, the glow in his Sharingan intensifying with his emotions. 

Rosuto's glare was met with a pair of cobalt blue eyes which illuminated in the darkness of the forest. They gave a faint twinkle of amusement, before the glow faded along into the light as the boy stepped out. Ren Houki smirked nonchalantly. "Reveal yourself? Those are some rather bold words for a criminal to be using, don't you think?" he asked, a tantō falling into his hand.


----------



## Laix (Oct 11, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
FORWARD
* PART 4*
_______________________​Raiken was _pissed_.

First, out of the goodness of his own character, he used his own blood to heal Rosuto. While he had a part in beating him to a pulp, the majority of those injuries had been sustained earlier through reasons Raiken didn't know nor care about.

Then, the guy suddenly throws him to the floor like he was a hurdle in the way of something. What was his problem? Was he really looking for round two? Fine, he was more than happy to give him what he had coming. 

Just as the blonde began climbing back to his feet, he saw a sight that almost choked him.

Hands on _his_ girl, lips closing in with just seconds before locking. Raiken felt the rage rush through his veins, pumping straight from his heart to his head. His eyes widened with anger, his teeth grit together in a furious lock. Without even thinking he grabbed the little shit by his wrist and threw him down the entire alleyway, sending him skidding across the floor before he made a smooth recovery on his feet, sliding through the sandy dirt. 

The veins on his arms looked like they were going to tear through his fair skin with the sound of the muscles in his fists tightening louder than usual. "I'm gonna count to five and if you're not fucking gone from this village..." A flicker of electric blue danced around his fists, giving a glimpse of what was to come should he disobey him. 

"Please understand. I'm a rouge of this village. The moment you placed me there, it's the moment I'll be executed. I'm entirely grateful for your aid, even though you're not okay with me. But even so..."

"Five..."

The countdown had begun, signalling Rosuto's impending doom. Before he left, he gave a few last words to Kirisaki, stating he will be back and will always be there for her should she need him before evacuating the area. He was gone, leaving the trail of destruction in his wake.

As soon as he was out of sight Raiken appeared to cool down slightly but Kirisaki feared looking him in the eye. What annoyed him the most about this was all the shit he took for being with Lily. At least, at the very least he pushed her off when she drunkenly came on to him. What did Kirisaki do?

She _undermined_ him.

She said he was '_jealous'_.

She said he was being _stupid_, that he needed to stop.

She almost kissed him right in front of his eyes after he healed her pathetic friend. The girl didn't even have the decency to do it behind his back.

Wiping away her tears, she looked up at the man who had his head lowered, a flustered combination of emotions on her face. She was scared of his reaction but also annoyed at him. He had no place attacking Rosuto like that, especially after she told him to stop numerous times. Perhaps she overstepped the mark here or there but he was definitely in the wrong.

"Raiken, I-"

"What the fuck was *that*?"

His harsh words silenced her.

"Are you serious? No, _ha..._" Raiken shook his head, chuckling with denial. "Nah, there's no way you're serious. There's no way you're seriously about to kiss that guy right in front of me just ten minutes after tearing into me over an ex so deep in the past it's not even funny."

She didn't say anything. She couldn't say anything. What could she say? He was annoyed and had every right to be now she looked back on it. Letting out an exasperated sigh, he leaned against the wall and crossed his arms, not even bothering to give her eye contact.

"This is harder for me than you think it is, you know that? I don't do relationships because I don't want to get fucked over. I wouldn't even call Lily a proper relationship - she was a fling at best. But you? I actually felt serious about you, no matter how fast or whatever it was. I'm trying here and you're pulling shit like that, calling me jealous and kissing jerk-ass guys right in front of me."

Raiken finally looked up at her, his head lowered slightly and his eyes narrowed.

"Are you trying to drag us apart before we've even got close? Because I swear I'm not getting deep into shit like this. I'll turn my back and go, it's as simple as that."
​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 11, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
_Found By Fate_​
Standing straight a man came from the woods. His eyes a jet color of blue while the smirk on his lip plastered it with radiant confidence. He was assured it was more than one, with eased up the tense nature of Rosuto's movements. A single man stood before him, speaking towards his as if he knew. The silvered shinobi's face seemed familiar, yes, Rosuto didn't knew him personally, but he indeed had seen him prior to this situation. He was another of the many whom seemed to be at the mission of Eien Machi. 

"Akin to me, you're in no disposition to speak of such manner." 

The boy began to stance, himself, slight leaps at the balls of his feet, while he began to loosen his footing. Placing himself on a Jeet Kune Do stance. The two middle finger closed while the three other exposed, his breath steadied and his eyes focused, his chakra began evident, the surrounding seemed to be fulled with an air of mystery. 

"You're one of the many whom where at the invasion of Eien Machi. Good, I've been waiting to serve the lot of you for what you did." 

He beckoned. 

"Come!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 11, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yami Munesanzun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ichi Inuzuka's Bizarre Adventures...*

The feeling of Sano patting her, and the puppies licking her face was enough to cause Ichi to pull out of the darkness that she was in.  Her eyes opened, she blinked a few times, hugging the puppies.  She flushes again, looking at her bloody sleeves.  ?S-sorry...I-I don't know w-what c-c-came over me.? she stares at the sleeves, then looks down at the front of the shirt, causing her to sigh.  She pushes the puppies off of her, the proceeds to take off her glasses, sweater, and dress shirt.  Revealing a dark purple tank top underneath it all, she puts her glasses back on, grabbing the leashes once more.  ?I-I'm sorry about getting b-blood on y-your floor.? she soaks up any blood on the floor with the shirts she bled on.

She refuses to make eye contact with Kisei and doesn't look in the direction of Sano.  She bites her lip, raising her hands, ?C-can I w-wash up, p-p-please?  Th-then w-w-w-we can sh-show you around th-the village, i-if you're re-eady...B-but we c-can still w-wait more...? she proceeds to clean herself if he gives any reference to allowing her.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
THE HUNT
PART 3

____________________________________​
Ren's eyes hovered up and down Rosuto's stance, it becoming evident that he was facing a taijutsu user. The thought brought a little relief to the Houki; he was used to fighting martial art junkies and had feared the possibility that the Sharingan user might have access to genjutsu. He'd even prepared a little needle inside his sleeve to cut at his forearm just in case it came to a battle of illusions. 

"Eien Machi, huh?" he gave a sad smile, remembering the small town which had been subject to the massacre. How long ago was that now? It felt like it'd been forever. 

His poker face remained steady, not showing any sign of emotion or the traces of sadness that lingered inside him. "Well, I didn't personally participate in the slaughter, but if you're wanting to vent out some frustration..."

His feet surged off the ground in a shunshin, sending the Houki in a line straight towards Rosuto. The Sharingan helped predict linear movements and Ren was banking on the boy being reliant on that to trace his movements. Inches away from meeting contact with the missing-nin, Ren threw himself up into the air, summoning his shield to give himself a double jump.

"Then I'd be happy to let you do it, Rosuto-san," he finished, throwing a string of paper bombs tied to a kunai down on him.

Rosuto's eye had read the incoming attack, but didn't expect the sudden acrobatic maneuver from his opponent. As the attack dawned upon him, he raised his Melody Arm. The metallic limb reverberated with chakra, then released a pulse of chakra to set the kunai of course. The imbued paper fizzled and exploded, but when the boom came, Rosuto was long gone.

In a flash of motion, he appeared behind Ren in the air, then quickly caught the Houki in a powerful grapple to quickly finish him off with a Hayabusa Otoshi. He didn't seem very sturdy, and Rosuto was quite sure that a clean hit with the drop would finish the fight off.

"Thanks for saving me the trouble of getting close to you," came the chillingly smug words. "*Chidori Nagashi.*" 

The air exploded with thunder and lightning.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Tears

 I couldn't believe the sight that I beheld. Everything happened so quickly that my mind couldn't wrap what happened. He cut Raiken's arm, sped towards me, wrapped his arm around my waste and pulled me in close for a kiss. Why did he do that to Raiken? Why did he want to kiss me? Was there something I was missing, why did he feel for me this way? What was going on? Everything happened so quickly I don't even know if we connected or not.

Quickly in response, Raiken came and slammed Rosuto away. After he threatened the man he scattered away, giving me some information before leaving. Raiken turned to me and wouldn't let me talk, but I deserved it. I could not honestly say if I was in his shoes and I saw him kissing another girl I wouldn't freak out. Each word hurt me like a dagger stabbing into my heart, until I just couldn't take it anymore. 

"No. No, of course I don't want that Raiken! I don't want to ruin what we have! We just found each other and I don't want to lose you, I don't want to walk away! Back when I was in your room you could have let me walked out that door, but you didn't. I know you want this to work so why don't we just-"

"Do _you_ though? I threw Lily off of me because I thought we had something. But then you go and pull something like that, sucking that guys face right in front of me!"

"We all make mistakes...but that doesn't mean we can't come back from them. Yes, I know I should have pushed him off of me. Hell, I'm still furious at him for what he's done! There is no way I would have kissed him if it were up to me, I didn't want to kiss him! So-"

"So what? Say you accidentally murder someone, does that make it right because _you didn't want to_? That's a joke. So what? How can I trust that you won't go kissing other guys behind my back if you can allow it to happen in front of my face!"

"Because I don't feel like that for him! He's just a friend, someone who has saved me in the past, but that's it! As much as I would want to I would change the past, I would fix all the little mistakes that I've made here and there but I can't! So what do you want me to do, huh? Apologize? Because I regret not pushing him off of me it's killing me inside! If I could relive that moment time and time again I would never allow it to repeat itself. I feel terrible for what happened and will do whatever it takes to rectify what I've done!"

There seemed to be a large silence for what seemed like hours. In truth only about ten seconds passed. A mix of emotions went through Raiken's face, as if he wanted to yell back, through his thoughts to the wind and causing endless arguments. But he knew that it would lead to nothing. No, he had to move forward. That was the only way how they were going to get passed this. If he wasn't willing to make this work then he would have just left and never argued. He had to move forward

"As much as I want to scream and yell at you for what you did, for scrutinizing me, I will forgive you. But...there has to be one condition."

"...What is it."

"You are never allowed to see that boy again. If I ever catch you two together then it will be the end of this."

I stopped for a moment. I felt like such a shitty person. I had to make one of the hardest choices of my life. Either give up my relationship with Raiken, a man who I've shared laughs, tears, and happiness with. A man I envisioned staying with for a long time. Or Rosuto, a friend I knew I could trust, a friend that....Could I? Could I trust him? He killed Setsuko. He killed someone I could consider a comrade, his own childhood friend, just to survive. I didn't deserve to decide if he died or not, but I did have a choice to cut things with him or not. He has evidently been through hell and back and has suffered a lot, but that doesn't make it right. As much as it pains me to say, after what he did he doesn't deserve my friendship. He can live, I'll give him that much but I couldn't let Setsuko's memory vanish. I couldn't let bygones be bygones. After thinking this through the choice became clear. Tears came rolling down my cheeks as I made my answer.

"Okay...okay...I'll never talk to Rosuto again if that's what you wish...I'll do anything to make this work."
​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 11, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
_Found by Fate_​
It exploded, an ensemble of strike and counter of which he registered, upon witnessing the body's body gather his pool of chakra, he didn't stop it. Upon it summoning he noted this child hadn't the need to execute seals, a prominent feature. But as the light began to coil, he tanked its shock, the lightning wrapping around his arm, the melody arm charging, turning, forming, gears became faster, much like the time when he fought Akaya Uchiha, the arm had powered under the trauma of the lightning, assimilating it, summoning from it strength, turning, he threw the body towards the earth that neared him, the lightning began to swarm across his arm, with closing a trust had met it's way, pulsing a kinetic pulse towards the ground, meeting the boy with a heavy blast from above, with set his body lunged towards the distance, gaping the two. 

"Smug." 

All he could say. 

"Do you run your mouth every time you fight? How about instead of playing with your tongue you play with actions. That attack fed the arm quite nicely."

Indeed, Satoshi's work was fabulous. He the built of the arm had been much more sturdy that he expected. Like a conduit, the very artificial tenketsu channels worked as electrical surges. In response to it, it would just help the arm develop its chakra even greater than before. Sharingan active, the power of which would drive this fight, pose still present.  The balls of his feet keeping in a leap, his movement driving his blood to pump. A byproduct of massive training, his muscles reacted to this style without a style form of  battle. Beckoning once more, he awaited for yet another strike from set boy.


----------



## Laix (Oct 11, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
FORWARD
* PART 5*
________________________​He was so frustrated. The feelings, the emotions, they were waging a war against each other in the depths of his mind. Anger at Kirisaki battled sympathy fighting hand-in-hand with forgiveness. Seeing the tears roll down her cheeks from the eyes that had cries one too many times these past couple days, Raiken averted his gaze. Seeing her cry, he immediately felt bad and felt an urge in his heart to just pull her in close.

In fact, he did just that. He pulled her towards him by the shoulders, wrapping an arm around her shoulders and another around her hair, running his fingers through her dyed carrot-orange locks. Chin resting on her head, she let him bury her tears into his chest, allowing every tear and emotion to run free.

Almost immediately after forbidding her from seeing Rosuto again, he felt bad. He felt controlling, like a villain, like the big bad causing all this undue stress on her. She was young, she'd been through a lot and the last she needed was this. Clearly she cared about this boy and at the end of it all, the last thing he wanted to see was those tears that showed the pain in her heart.

Pulling her away slightly, he gripped her by the cheeks, erasing her tears with a stroke of his thumb. "You don't have to..." This was hard to say. He wasn't one to go back on his word and even in a situation like this, it was difficult. Eyes bouncing between her watered blue and the sandy ground, they finally landed on her with a sigh. 

"I'm sorry. I hate seeing you cry. You don't have to stay away from him..."

"No, I do." 

She shook her head in disagreement, her tears now all but dried. 

"He's done some things that I can't forgive him for, including that moment just now. Once he was a great friend of mine but now...? He doesn't deserve my friendship." Her eyes looked up at him, locking with his as a smile crossed her lips. It was a pleased smile, one that looked hopeful for the future. 

"Only _you_ do."

Standing on her toes, she leaned in for a kiss before diverting to his cheek. It was warm. She could feel his blood boiling underneath his skin as her lips drew away. He stood still for a moment, eyes following her every move with curiosity to what she was doing. Her hands grasped the ends of his hoodie and tugged on it playfully, her smile burst through the tears staining her cheeks.

"What we have is too good and it's only been a few days. I've never felt like this with anyone. There's not a single person I can say makes me feel the way you do, so I can't sacrifice that for anything..."

Kirisaki's words were like music to his ears. A frisky smirk on his face, he grabbed her by the waist and pushed her against the wall. His legs parted over hers, hands by her hips and head leaned in, twisted for a kiss. Their lips were just centimeters apart, their breaths grazing each other's necks. 

"Same here. That's why it just got me so mad, you know? Made me sick to think of you with him."

"That's how I felt with Lily."

A moment of silence fell between the two, her confession like a bullet to the atmosphere. She felt his hands drop from her waist and his shoulders relax, instantly igniting a feeling of guilt in her heart for those words. Kirisaki immediately went to apologise but was cut off.

"No, I get it. Now we're even, I guess. You know..." Raiken sighed, rubbing the back of his neck before replacing it firmly on her waist. "...I could really do well to not hear either Rosuto or Lily's name again from either of our mouths. Don't you think?"

A soft giggle escaped her lips.

"Perhaps Rosuto but Lily? She's apart of REMNANT. You'll have to talk about her at some point, won't you?"

"Not when I'm around you~." 

Their romance rekindled, he lowered his chin for a kiss. They stayed like that for nearly half a minute, kissing at the end of an alleyway like the world around them didn't exist. When they finally pulled away, she clinged to the bottom of his leap with a teasing smile. 

"So I guess that's the end of that then," Was admitted by Kirsaki, who was relieved if anything. Raiken couldn't help but agree with a nod.

"Yep." He glanced up at the sky, the sun now positioned towards mid afternoon. "I think it's time we headed back. We need to prepare for our move."

She blinked. "Our move?"

"We're going to Konoha, remember?"
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
THE HUNT
PART 4

____________________________________​
Ren grimaced as he landed a few feet away from Rosuto, his body still chirping with electricity. So on top of the Sharingan, he had an arm which could absorb his raiton ninjutsu. That would be troublesome to deal with. Maybe he should have taken Makoto or someone like Taneda along with him; they might have had an easier time with this.

"It's habit forming," he admits. "But if I recall, you were talking an awful lot in your fight with that Uchiha idiot back at Eien Machi, too."

"Ideologies. I can tell you're not an idiot. If a boy so caught in his own world, knowingly taking a step to murder. Hell, I had hopes. No enough to convince a pawn." 

"The less intelligent are particularly hard-headed," Ren agreed. "But what about you? Surely you didn't think attacking Akaya in the middle of an operation would have been a good idea."

"Carelessness. The man is dumb, but quick on his feet. As I was taking out the squad his pacing reached me. Then the battle ensued. If anything I'd had most of you caught in a trap. However, the whole operation lead to a failure. Sadly I didn't save a soul." 

"It can't be helped," the Houki said with a shrug. "There are some things that you just can't stop. We'd be kidding ourselves if we believed we could do anything to deter a squad of ANBU and sheep."

Rosuto's fist clenched. He spoke as if he hadn't been a part of the coup. "What makes you different from the rest?" he asked. 

An eyebrow arched. "Because, even though I had joined the mission not knowing what it involved, I made a conscious decision to not actively participate in the slaughter. I believe that's a relatively simple idea to understand."

"And does that justify you allowing your comrades to kill thousands? Maybe it was a wiser choice, but not at all an honorable one. Akaya's a maddened fool only interested in power. If anything, his beast should've died along with him. Were you certainly unaware of all? Or did you simply follow such a happening?" 

"I won't pretend that what I did was right, Rosuto," Ren replied. "But to actively resist the mission like you did would mean I get branded as a traitor to Konoha, and that's something I simply cannot allow. There are things which I fight for; things I would even suppress my morals for."

"Then die with the rest of your village." 

"Tsk," he sighed. "And here, I thought we were getting somewhere."

In another blur, he disappeared, then reappeared beside Rosuto. With a flick of his finger, he materialised his shield in front of himself again, then forced it into the missing-nin like a powerful battering ram. Rosuto's feet dragged across the ground as it slammed into him, but he resisted, clenched his teeth and flanked towards his opponent's sides, preparing a fist to Ren's temple.

Ren ducked to the side, just barely avoiding the deadly impact Rosuto's metallic fist. However, before he could enact a counter-attack, he became overcome by a sudden wave of nausea. His vision became disorientated and blurry, as if his eyes were covered by a thick film of murky water; his ears sang with the chorus of a thousand wails. Rosuto raised his arm again, quickly taking this as an opportunity to finish his opponent off...

"*Sōshūjin!*" Ren shouted, shooting his hand out to guide one of the kunai he had thrown earlier into Rosuto's right shoulder. He'd hoped it would jam that damn contraption on his arm or, at the very least, stop the attack.

Rosuto's eyes followed to be met with a kunai speeding towards his direction. A bent of his feet, a lift and a turn, his hand swiped the blade from the sky. This man was aiming for the arm - had he already figured its mechanics? He was dealing with someone far smarter than expected. His feet meeting the earth, he threw the kunai back towards him.

Ren used Sōshūjin again. Before the blade could pierce his throat as the Suna ninja had wanted it to, the kunai paused in mid-air, turned back and flew towards Rosuto again. Capitalizing on the opening, the Houki reached inside his pouch for a flashbang. "Maybe you should stop relying on your little gadgets so much, Rosuto-san," he said, then tossed it onto the grass.

The flash garnered the area in brilliant light, almost blinding Rosuto were it not for his Sharingan. Summoning his seals, he pounded his fist against the earth, pulsing the kinetic wave once more to halt the course of the kunai. The chill of the air became thicker, as his left hand cascaded itself within a veil of ice. 

"Hyōton..." 

He kicked the earth, closing to Ren's position about to make his signature frost move explode. The Houki dodged just in time, the gauntlet of frost grazing the slight of his left shoulder and drawing a petal of blood. Ducking underneath the lunge, Ren coated his hand in the shimmering chakra of a barrier for extra power, then slammed it straight into his opponent's chin. 

Rosuto stepped back, but retreated a beat too slow. The force lifted his feet from the earth, launching him a small distance across the entire field. His hand crossed across his lip.

"I'll give it to you, I didn't expect it." 

"The database mentioned nothing about your hyōton," Ren muttered, obviously annoyed by the gap in information.

"Seems your village is lacking on something more than honor. I acquired it after my escape from your prisons." 

"Meet anybody interesting down there?"

"Just a bunch of dead bodies." 

"Should I expect a clich line where you tell me that I'll soon be joining that bunch of dead bodies?"

"Bingo." 

"Disappointing," he muttered, then reached for a handful of kunai. Ren aimed precisely for the various chinks and openings on the steel contraption attached to the boy's arm, using his chakra sensing to trace the tenketsu flowing beneath the layer of metal, then whispered them through the air. 

The Ivery poised himself, pulled the metallic wire from the strap of his pouch, the carabiner in its edge. Swiping through the air with control and flair, the kunais halted in their progress, getting whipped aside and deflected onto the grass like the toys they were. With another flicking motion, Rosuto set the wire towards Ren, attempting to coil him under its grasps. 

Ren took out a kunai, grunted and danced around the wire, weaving in an around it whilst his opponent tried to ensnare him. He made a well timed lunge, catching the coil by the steel of his blade. "I don't suppose your left arm can absorb my raiton chakra, can it?" he asked, before sending a current of thunder down the length, straight into Rosuto's left arm.

The electricity rushed across the wire, soon engulfing the arm with its shock. It numbed his left arm, but that wasn't enough to deter the rogue. "Guess you're not too cautious either!" He pulled, closing the boy. He pulled his right fist about ready to deliver a pulsed fist right across his smug grinned face. 

Ren grimaced, quickly forming a snake hand seal with his hands and molding his chakra. As the fist neared his face, he extended his own index and middle fingers towards Rosuto's chest. "*Raiton: Gian!*" he called.

But the Houki had made a small miscalculation with his moves. Rosuto's metal fist crumpled into his face first, shattering his nose and sending a roar of kinetic energy into his skull, resulting in his own jutsu's trajectory being off-set. Instead of piercing the heart as he had intended, the beam of lightning punched a hole through his side instead, sending a fountain of blood spraying in the air as both fighters collapsed on the ground.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Move

 Konoha, the term seemed so reminiscent, but distant at the same time. It seemed as if days had gone by ever since Raiken's declaration that we would be moving to Konoha with everyone else, that they would continue the hunt for the Unmarked at their new base of operations. I blinked shortly, responding to Raiken.

"That's right, we're moving to Konoha."

I brought my hand up to my head, today had been a long day, longer than I would have liked. The emotional roller coaster that I've been through, with Lily, finding out that I'm not the unmarked, to seeing Thalia again, and then finding Rosuto, all of this in just one day, not even listing the arguments I've had with Raiken would make anyone feel like today was just too long. With a sigh I looked up to Raiken, where he grabbed my hand and we made our way back to the shady night club.

Making our way inside I immediately noticed Lily and Rue removing some paintings from the wall, revealing a safe behind. It was one of the move obvious things in the world that almost everyone does, but I suppose in this case they were double prepared. Rue placed her hand up to the safe as green symbols appeared from her chakra. It spread onto the safe where a DING could be heard, springing open. I assumed it had to register with her chakra or something to open, which I thought was a smart move. 

As soon as Rue started to take the money out of the safe Lily turned and watched as the both of us walked past the bar. Normally I would have expected her death glare but this time she seemed more cool, more normal dare I say. She didn't say anything to either of us as we passed, but it was clear she wasn't angry anymore. I think she just wanted to move past this like the rest of us.

We shuffled our way down the stairs as Saya emerged from her room. She looked at us for one second and an annoyed expression overcame her face. It suddenly dawned on me that we didn't buy her any more Jelly Babies, but with what happened out there it couldn't be helped. Raiken approached almost frantically.

 "I see the two of you forgot the precious Jelly Babies, but that can be negligible for now. I can tell you that I successfully hacked into the governments system and erased Lily, Rue, and Tate's Black Shinobi profile, creating almost exact White copies. So they don't get suspicious why three shinobi suddenly appear in their data base I listed them under the "Unifying Campaign" that's founded in Konoha. It's a small and relatively unknown and anonymous group of users in Konoha who want to see the Black and White get together again. All you have to do is register your shinobi ID number online and then yo-...Well the specifics don't really matter, all that matters is that now they're in the White systems and out of the Black. We shouldn't have a problem getting into Konoha now."

"That's good...Can you see if you can transfer some money to us as well? I know it's dangerous to hack into the government, but we could really use it."

 "I'll see what I can do."

She turned away from us, walking back into her safe haven she called a room. We turned and ran into Tate who was just sitting on the couch. We approached him slowly, as Raiken asked:

"Be ready to erase every trace of our existence here, we can't be tracked."

?I'm not new at this you know. I've cleaned almost everything, you just need to pack your things and then we can go.?

Upon closer inspection, all the pizza boxes and unpicked up trash had still been cleaned up. I guess when they really need to they'll pick up after themselves. Raiken turned and walked to his room where I quickly followed. He picked up a small shoulder bag that didn't look like it could fit all that much. Opening his drawers, he stuffed all his shirts, pants, belts, and undergarments inside, which surprisingly fit inside that small bag. I walked up to Raiken, as he held my hand for few seconds, kissing me on the cheek. I knew he didn't really have time to sit down and talk, but these small signs of affection felt heart warming.

When finished he turned to go to the central hall. We made our way out of his room where the four others now stood: Lily, Tate, Rue, and Saya. They looked to Raiken, almost as if I was non existent. Raiken, stepping into the middle, said to them:

"We've made Sunagakure our base for a little while now. For a little bit, I did think that we wouldn't have to run anymore. Once we got established here I started thinking to myself; now we can really find the unmarked, we can finally attack back. We didn't accomplish what we set out to do here, but we are one step closer. We're no longer running away, we're advancing, and moving to Konoha will achieve just that. I believe that we are closer than ever to completing our goal. So, let us look towards the sunrise that Konoha will bring."

I could feel all of us filling with determination. What Raiken said was true, they were no longer running, they were heading towards their goal at lightning speed. I believed that they could achieve no matter what obstacles came in their way. But as I knew we didn't have time to waste, and Raiken knew that as well. Breaking out of the formation, Raiken walked towards the stairs with everyone following in suit. We all knew this wasn't a time for talk, we had to move quick if we wanted to make it. Lily, being the last person out of the door, put a lock on the front door, making sure to make a statement saying "We're closed".

As soon as we exited the villages gate Thalia was following shortly behind me. She said she'd be in the outskirts of the village, but I didn't expect her to appear this suddenly. No one said anything, but I could tell that no one really wanted her company. Regardless she was with us for the ride and that was something we had to deal with. Approaching the train station, Raiken put down money for six tickets (Thalia had to pay for herself) to Konoha. Surprisingly there were only two or three other people in the station, but with the last train heading to Konoha and the recent strife between Black and White it only made sense. We all boarded the near empty train, where we finally were making our way to their new home.
​


----------



## Bringer (Oct 11, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*











Inserting the key into the door, and twisting the lock open, the girl entered her home. She was a fool, actually believing she belonged to Konoha. All going there to participate in the Chunin exams brought her was pain and regret. This was her true home... With Otoroe and Batora. Upon entering, the house was pitch black. Turning on a switch, the lights flickered on illuminating the room. She took a moment to obverse the finely made house, crafted by Otoroe's fortune. She was a famous shinobi back in her day, and had climbed her way to become a well respected village elder. Besides that however... Shurui knew nothing of her past. 

In fact she knew nothing on anyone's life. What on earth made Satoshi the way he was. She remembered back when she first met him, he gave her the option of killing one of the teens who beat her. Just remembering the intensity of his words made the girl shiver. What about Aoshi, he was so stoic and reserved. Did something happen to him when he was younger? What about Ren, he seemed like somebody who had everything together. He seemed... Stable. Could it be he was simply better at hiding his skeletons?

_"Tragedy is acquainted with everyone."_ The girl reminded herself. While it is true there were those who had much better lives than her, there were also those who were worse off. According to the history books, a shinobi named Itachi Uchiha had slaughtered his entire clan to prevent war. There was one survivor, his own brother who he did not have the heart to kill. He was willing to let the one thing he loved the most hate him. 

She began to walk through the large house, making her way to her bedroom. _"Broken hearts are everywhere."_ Suddenly her bed room door opened on its own... And Shurui found herself unable to move. "W-Wha." Suddenly she was pulled forward towards the open door by what seemed like an invisible force. "S-Somebody help!" She shrieked as she was forcibly tugged into her bedroom, and the door closed behind her. Suddenly her body went still... She had control over her body again. 

Here she was in her pitch black room, with some unknown force present. Instinctively her hand found the light switch that would brighten the room. Almost immediately she noticed something in the corner of the room hidden underneath a blanket. What appeared to be a lump in the blanket was shaped like a body.  Shurui glared at the blanket as she activated her sensing abilities, something that she picked up between the dragon battle and mirror match. A useful ability indeed.  _"This chakra."_ She thought to herself. "Otoroe... I know it's you. T-This isn't funny."

After a moment of awkward silence the lump stood, and even though Shurui knew who it was, she was still frightened. Otoroe was standing with a blanket over her that concealed her appearance. Abrubtly the figure began to laugh, and Shurui found herself unable to control her body again. She began to dance like a ballerina against her will. "O-Otoroe?" Even though the chakra was that of Otoroe's, she was beginning to doubt  that this was her friend.

"O-Otoroe." An old voice replied, mimicking the way Shurui said it. Then the blanket fell off, and once again the laughter resumed. Shurui without warning regained her movement, causing her to fall down mid fouette. 

Regaining her composure Shurui used her hands to push her up on her knees. "O-Otoroe, that wasn't funny." She uttered.

"Oh lighten up, just because I'm a dying old hag doesn't mean I can't have a little fun." She grinned as she retracted her chakra threads. "So... Why have you returned so early."

In response to this, Shurui's eyes found the floor to stare at. "It's... A long story."

"Goody." The old woman stretched, allowing her back to produce a noisy crack. "I love stories."


----------



## Chronos (Oct 11, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
_Bound By Tragedy_​
He looked back, they didn't follow. By with this he found security, he needed to do what he came here initially before they decided to announce his presence. Or maybe he was simply mistrusting their word. Maybe they didn't much care about what he did at this point. A slight chuckles escaped his breath, that mien of set Raiken was precious. 

"At least that fucked him up worse than any wound I could deal. However..." 

The fact that his lips almost touched Kirisaki's still lingered. Maybe that was too much. Firstly she didn't think of him that way, secondly she might have had true feeling for this man. A bitter taste was left in his lip, but then again he had denied any chance of friendship long ago. His hand rising to his mien, he witnessed that he had lost more than he had gained. And the more the thought settled, the more the thought settled, the more saddened he felt. The horrid truth had been that he just happened to have lost someone again. 

He and her didn't have anything special, but what he considered he was a close ally, a close friend. She was precious in the sense that she cared for him, at least she did. But why? Why would he screw up set chance? Because he can't hide from the truth, he can't hide from his mistakes. He can't do anything about them, he just needed to accept it as the reality that it was. But it hurt, it truly hurt. 

Because there was a difference, between Kirisaki and the people who he lost. Rei, Setsuko and his own mother. They died. They never would be with him, no matter how he tried, no matter how much he lived with the pain, no matter how much he bared the sins. He didn't really have a chance of a reunion. But what differed from this situation was that...

"She's alive..." 

He could go back, he could talk to her, he could have a conversation. Not about love, not about ideals, not about anything. Just sit down, chat, have a drink and laugh. Something he wanted to do for the longest of time. Unlike the dead, the possibility existed, but... 

"I just messed it up."  

Something about it grieved on him.

"Fuck..." 

His steps began to pace themselves, moving towards the graveyards. He needed to keep focused, he needed to keep his mind clear. This is road he chose, this is what he worked for... So much time had passed, so much time had occurred since he started everything. This progress was almost frightening, and so he'd relieve yet another fragment of his memory, another essential part of his past. The man who started it all, he glanced at the limb, gradient under the sun's rays, his feet leading him north, as he formed a seal before escaping the alleys, transforming into a normal villager of Suna. His feet crossing the sandy plains, he moved north and awaited till nightfall. 

~**~​
Still relieving the memories of today, he hid between the shadows before him a large number of stone protruding the earth mat his vision. Engraved into were the names of many deceased soldiers of Suna, upon them was one of the youngest, Satoshi. Pacing towards it, the youth began to recall their meeting. Brief, controversial. It could harbor many names, but one that couldn't was that of just. That day both the boys had indulged themselves in the madness, he could only remember the pain that it was to have his arm cleaved by set puppeteer. Releasing his technique, the boy placed his opened palm on the soil, soon bursting a kinetic blast, caused a whole to form on its premise. 

"I'm sorry for disturbing your sleep, or..." 

Exposing the coffin, he grasped its wooden surface, gripping it enough force to pierce his metallic finger across it. Pulling, yanking set piece and throwing it over his head. He witnessed what he so expected. With such a vision his couldn't help but evoke a sudden sensation of both relief, but under-laying it was a sudden sense of anger. 

"Or maybe not."  

Standing Rosuto began to think, where could he be? With this would he be branded missing-nin? Or would he be just a part of a larger scheme of the village. Thought whirled on his head, but then a secondary image pulled from his mind. Something that seemed almost possible. Zyana...

The girl he met before he held this eye of his, before he had turned into the demon he is today. A bounty hunter of sorts, a gun for hire, was she? He couldn't trust his mind, but he could trust his instincts. However, where was she? last he heard about her was she was participating in the exams... Is her life well? He didn't know.

"So, Zyana's next, huh?" 

He worded before turning, and heading towards Fuzen ground.


----------



## Laix (Oct 11, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
FORWARD
* PART 6*
________________________​The train tickets purchased by  Raiken were for the economy class, meaning they had seats and a table  but nothing else. They was going to arrive at Konoha during the late  evening, where they would check into a hotel before finding some place  to set up the following day. 

It was a lot of trouble in the eyes of Lily, who still felt some  contempt for Kirisaki although a part of her had come to accept her  place in REMNANT. While nothing had been set in stone, she knew the girl  wasn't going away. Compared to Raiken and herself, his relationship  with Kirisaki was different. No amount of ignorance could ignore that  fact. She only had to take a glance or two to see the way they looked at  each other. It was different to the way she used to look at Raiken.  When their eyes met, all they saw was lust and what lie beneath their  clothes. 

But with these two, they saw more than just passion and romance. It was  like they were friends first and lovers second, even if they had never  actually gone that far.

With a deflated sigh, Lily pulled a book out of her bag titled 'The Run'  and began reading. Sat across the runway was Tate and Rue with a grey  table separating them from Raiken and Kirisaki. She was leaning against  the blonde who appeared to be close to falling asleep, presumably  exhausted from the tiring past few days. While Tate seemed to be in his  own world, Rue was clinging to her childhood as she dramatically  reenacted a battle using two action figures. Lastly was the Yamanaka  typing away on her laptop in her own booth, seemingly not wanting to be  disturbed.

A few minutes of silence passed before someone finally cut through it.  To everyone's surprise, it was the young Rue. She looked like she had a  question burning on her tongue as she put her toys down, staring up at  Kirisaki. Noticing her blue eyes staring at her from across the table,  she passed her a smile.

"Is everything okay, Rue?"  She asked with a genuine, sweet tone. Rue was perhaps the nicest and  most likeable of the group after Raiken. There was something refreshing  about seeing an actual child in this world. Too common are kids made to  be adults as the world of shinobi progresses.

"Yeah, I was just thinking..." With a shy, sheepish smile she averted her eyes before finally finding the courage to look back at Kirisaki. "Forgive me for the question Kirisaki-san but can I ask, where are you from?"

Shinkō blinked. It's not that she was offended but she was actually  surprised Rue hadn't heard her story. It felt like she'd explained it a  thousand times but perhaps she didn't mind once more.

"Where... am I from?" She repeated the question, just to be certain.

"Yeah. It's a long train ride and I want to get to know you better if you're going to be apart of our team, nii-san~!"

"I...Well, it's sort of hard to explain. Where should I start?"

"What about your village? Where are you from? Like uh..."  The little blonde's eyes wondered around the room like an idea was  being generated in her mind before landing back on Kirisaki. "I'll go first, shall I? If I tell you something about me and you do the same, it could be like a game!"

She was unsure if she wanted to hear Rue's past. It wasn't like she  didn't care but hearing about how a young, vulnerable girl was tortured  by DIVERGENT wouldn't do any good for her tear ducts. A warm smile on  her face, she replied;

"That sounds like fun."

"Okay! Uh... Well, I'm from Kumogakure like big brother Raiken! I don't remember my parents well but they were bad, bad people."

Bad people? Somehow, Kirisaki didn't want her to elaborate on that.  Everything this girl was so heart breaking, especially how it was  delivered with an upbeat tone like she was over it. She shouldn't be  over it, it should haunt her every day and scar her as she grows into an  adult. Her defiance, her emotional strength, it was all admirable.

"Your turn!"

"I guess in the beginning  I was in a different village. I don't remember where I was from but I  remembered the city looked rather big. I had a normal family, two  parents and a older brother. I was happy, too happy. At some point I  just took everything for granted you know? They were able to give me  whatever I wanted and it made me _unhappy_. It made me realize that  all of this would go away, that no matter what they did it would never  stay. Life applies the same sort of principles but that's a whole other  discussion..."

Rue nodded along, listening with her hands clasped underneath her chin and an interested grin on her face. 

"Your turn."

"Weeeeeeeeeeell... My parents gave me up to  DIVERGENT when I was really young. Saya couldn't discern the reasons but  she found a memory of me crying to my parents. They seemed sad to let  me go but, as soon as I was loaded away I saw them being handed an  envelope stuffed with cash. They were very bad people."

"That's... That's _horrible_."

Even if DIVERGENT were a reputable company interested in discovering the  cure for cancer, what parent in their right mind would sell their  child? You can't defend it, you can't excuse it in any way. Kirisaki was  disgusted to hear her story and felt an unremarkable amount of sympathy  for the girl.

"It's fine Kirisaki-san. I'm with my _real_ family now! Anyway, it's your turn~"

"Right well..."  She looked down at her hands fidgeting underneath the table. It seemed  rude to be so uncertain and shy given how open Rue was being so pushed  herself to adjust her manners, keeping her hands on the table and eyes  on Rue.

"I was taken from my  home, to, which ended up being Konoha. I was saved and adopted by the  local Church. There they made me do all sorts of chores, attend  funerals, and the like just to help the community. Eventually  the head  priest made me practice the ways of a shinobi. He hired another shinobi  to train me and from that point on I've been pushed to become stronger  and stronger. I started taking missions, making friends, until I took  the chunin exams. It's at that point that things changed. People I liked  died, what I believed in was only but a lie. I was transformed  into...an _immortal_."

"An immortal? So you're just like us then, Kirisaki-san?"

Hearing Rue say that was like a breath of fresh air. However, she  disagreed with that remark. While they were both 'blessed' with  immortality to varying extents and neither of them had a choice in  having it with Kirisaki having it forced upon her and the others born  with it, there was still a major difference.

She wasn't kidnapped by a company of pure, raw evil and subjected to a  plethora of horrors. If there was anything she could be thankful for it  was that. 

"Yeah, you could say I  am. My life was flipped upside down, but now I've met Raiken, and all of  you, and this gives me hope for the future. Gives me something to work  towards. It's bringing me true happiness, something I haven't felt in a  long while, so for that I thank you...thank you all really. Sorry, I'm  going off on a tangent here."

"Don't be sorry, Kirisaki-san! I'm really,  really happy to have heard your story. It's so interesting and I'm happy  I've met you too!"

"Thank you Rue." 

Her  smile was genuine and heartfelt. She was truly thankful that this girl  could show her such kindness despite what had happened. Unlike Lily, the  woman who was itching to get rid of her from the start or Tate, the  perverted flirt constantly looking for a hook up or even Saya, the  genius who knew all your secrets and frequently mentioned them at the  most awkward of times, Rue was simply nice. She was nice to Kirisaki,  she treated her like a human being.

And she thanked her for that. 

Kirisaki's eyes naturally glanced on over to Tate who was slouched in  his seat, hands in his pockets and a look of utter boredom on his face. 

"What about you, Tate?" She asked, awaking him from his daydreaming. "What's your story?"

She felt the air suddenly get thicker. Rue looked away as if to say that  Kirisaki shouldn't have asked that question, with even Raiken twitching  despite having his arms crossed and eyes closed in a supposed casual  sleep. Tate leaned up from his seat, stretching his arms on the table  before resting them underneath his chin.

"What's my story? Heh, you tell me."

"*Tate*..." Raiken uttered his  name in a stern, slightly sarcastic tone that warned him not to even  bother going there. With a roll of his eyes, the other blonde male in  the group continued on.

"To put it simply, I don't know my story. Saya  tried to find something out but she said there was an extra layer of  encryption on my memories that would be almost impossible to crack  without the original code, which is only obtainable from The Bitch."

_'The Bitch'_ was a direct reference to DIVERGENT's Queen of Diamonds Freyja, a common term used by Tate.

"All I know is I'm from Konoha and I might have a sister. Who knows, maybe I'll end up finding out my own past while we're here."

He made that comment with a tone of doubt. Kirisaki could tell he didn't  whole-heartedly think that was possible, which was sad to say the  least.

​


----------



## Laix (Oct 11, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
FORWARD
* PART 7*
________________________​  *Meanwhile, towards the back of the train...*​ A   sits completely alone in the carriage with a stern look on her face.  Her auburn locks flow down to her shoulders, bouncing off into loose  curls that make her hair look natural and full of life. With eyes that  match the shade of her locks, she sits in a booth with a leg hooked over  the other, two fingers pressed against her right temple. A gold,  snake-skin handbag is sliding off her arm as she rests her other hand in  the bagginess of her cream blouse which doubles as a dress with her  black leggings.

 Although the train is much emptier than usual, it is still rather  peculiar that this woman is alone of all. As the wheels roll down the  tracks and the carriage slowly bumps and jolts with its movement, she  remains completely still, only nodding her head every now and then as if  she's having a phone conversation.

 In reality, she truly is. The only difference is the conversation is taking place exclusively in her mind.

 _(I'm on my way back now. Things didn't work out the way they'd planned if I'm honest.)_

 _(*Go on*)_ Insists deep, husky voice belonging to a mature woman. 

 _(She's not the Unmarked. They got fooled)._

 _(*And you know this how, exactly?*)_

 The brunette rolled her eyes.

 _(When I got on the train, I had a chance to  brush sides with one of them. A quick scan of their most recent memories  revealed that they indeed discovered Kirisaki Shinkō's most  unattractive side)_

 _(*And what might that be?*)_

 _(She's immortal, but she can't regenerate. Her healing abilities stem from that unattractive religion Jashinism)_

 There's a pause in the conversation as the recipient of the 'call' takes in the revelation.

 _(*Jashinism? Are you certain?*)_

 _(She's still living and my jutsu doesn't lie)_

 _(*If that's the case, then consider bringing her in. Don't bend over backwards for her though. The Unmarked is the priority*)_

 _(I've got something even better. A little friend of mine from years and years ago made a reappearance as of late)_

 The woman's interest was piqued.

 _(*Oh really? And who might that be?*)_

 A smile crosses her lips as she rides alone on the train.

 _(Thalia. Uchiha)_

Before she  could continue, she's interrupted by the carriage doors suddenly sliding  open. In walks a tall, handsome blonde with an impressive physique and  muscles that looked like they could carry a lady with ease. Her privacy  interrupted, she disconnects the mental conversation by lowering her  fingers before resting them casually in her lap. Behind the man is a  much shorter, slightly younger girl with tangerine orange locks and a  coy smile on her face. 

"Raiken, where are we going?"  She asked, giggling childishly. He led her down the carriage connected  by their hands, only chuckling when she inquired about their mysterious  destination.

"I told you, it's a surprise. You gotta shut your eyes when we get close, okay?"

"Okay~!"

The  two shuffle down the carriage as the walkway gets tighter, where she  accidentally knocks the leg of the woman. Kirisaki immediately  apologises, her cheeks blushing slightly.

"I'm sorry! My mistake."

"It's fine,"  The woman smiles back, although something about her smile doesn't seem  genuine. Regardless Kirisaki continues on her way with Raiken, leading  her through one more carriage before they finally approach their  destination. As they discussed, she closed her eyes and allowed him to  lead her into the unknown. The sound of a door opening, the feeling of a  strong gust of wind slapping her in the face followed by the scent of  fresh fauna growing in the surrounding wild.

Was it possible that she was outside?

"Okay, you can open your eyes now."

Per  his command she did just that where she took in his surprise with a  beaming grin. It wasn't diamonds, money or anything materialistic like  that. Instead, he'd taken her right to the rear of the carriage where  there was a balcony like spot often used for maintenance. For these two  however, it was due to be a place of relaxation and solace in each other's presence.

"Raiken it's... It's beautiful! I had no idea this existed on these trains."

"It's a certain type of model,"  He revealed, turning back towards the train as he reached out for one  of the metal bars protruding out in a ladder formation. Climbing up it,  he helped Kirisaki up behind him where he then gripped her hand tight.

"You did basic chakra control training, right? Focus some chakra to your feet then sit down, got it?"​


----------



## Bringer (Oct 11, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*

Shurui had removed the teapot from the stove, and poured its contents into a teacup. Steam protruded from the liquid as she served it to Otoroe. After doing this, she took a seat opposite of Otoroe. The only thing separating the two women from two different generations was a tea table. Shurui's blue eyes watched as the senior took a loud sip from her teacup with a face of delight. "I see Batora has taught you well." The elderly woman told Shurui as a compliment.

"T-Thank you Otoroe." the shinobi replied. She watched as Otoroe took another long sip from her teacup. 

"Now." Otoroe said as she put down her cup of tea. "Why are you back from Konoha so early? If my old feeble mind recalls correctly, there should be one more phase left."

"A-About that." Shurui muttered as she had began to look down at the table, and not at Otoroe's eyes. Suddenly her neck jolted upwards, and when she saw Otoroe, she saw her wrinkly finger pointed upwards. _"Chakra thread?"_

"You should always look the person you're talking to in the eye. It's common etiquette Shurui, I've taught you this time and time again."  The senior sighed. "I still see you have that stutter. And here I was hoping the Chunin exams would've toughened you up a bit. That's the whole reason I told you to participate."

The Yamanaka frowned. "I-...I-"

"Spit it out dear." She uttered as she took another sip from her tea.












"I just had to drop out Otoroe!" She shouted, which caused the woman to raise an eyebrow. She was certainly not expecting that outburst. "The Chunin exams... It was... It was so so terrible!" She brought her hands to her hair, and began to tug at it, as if to help her push the words out of her mouth. "D-Don't look at me like that! She grimaced. "I know what your thinking... That I'm weak. That you've failed in molding me into the ninja you wanted me to be."

"Shurui I-"

"No! The Chunin exams weren't difficult at all! It was... It was." She slammed a hand on the tea table. "It was because of you I..." She couldn't say it... She couldn't find the words. "I was... I felt..."  Tears formed in her eyes. "I felt so dirty! I was... Defiled... I was desecrated... I was." She sobbed. "And then." Her watery gaze met Otoroe's shocked expression. "I killed him. I made him feel the same way he made me feel... And I'm not even... His eyes. They stopped begging, it was if he was content with" She paused, before continuing with another outburst. She knocked down the tea pot, allowing it's contents to spill all over the floor. "Everyday I look in the mirror, I hate myself! I took away... Someone's son, someone's loved one! It was the same thing Sunagakure did to my parents, it was no different! They sinned, they were killed! He sinned, and he was killed! No... Different!"

Suddenly the tears stopped as if she had none left. Her expression became blank, and she just stared off into the distance. It was as if she was a different person."I-I... Thought I got it out of my system during the mirror battle. I did the same thing to me, but it was different. My clone... _Wanted_ it. It wanted death... And I was so happy to oblige. Her face... Her eyes... Everything about her... I hated." Her voice grew cold as her eyes shifted to her ninja pouch. She could do it... She could grab a kunai and just end it all. She could end

"Shurui!"

Sense crashed into her like a tidal wave. "O-Oh... I'm sorry. I-I'm sorry for yelling Otoroe, please forgive me. I-I'll clean this mess right away."


----------



## Kei (Oct 11, 2014)

_
The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili
​_



*“I SWEAR I WANT HIM HUNG UP BY HIS FUCKIN BALLS! DO YOU HEAR ME! I WANT THEM TO BE SERVED TO ME ON A FUCKIN SLIVER PLATER!”​*
The sound of glass hitting the wall made Kei jump. This was the first time that she heard or even seen Yomi so upset. Jewel and Luz didn’t even walk in, but they looked tired. The sound of things hitting the wall and Yomi screams of anger had put their mood in a bit of a damper. Though this was the damper mood was because of the tension of the village and all the work loads that had increased. Kei looked at the door before walking up and opening the door. 

“Close the door!” Yomi yelled at her which Kei closed it on instant before walking up to the desk and pouring the old woman a nice glass of brandy. 

“Yomi I rushed as soon as I heard the news….” Kei begun before bowing her head, “If there is anything I can do, please consider it done.”

Yomi liked Kei, she was eager to please and there be nothing more pleasing to an old woman than a young one ready to learn. She brushed her sliver hair out of her face before she dropped down to her seat and drinking the glass Kei poured for her. The feeling of coolness and warmth made Yomi release a sigh before looking back up at Kei. The little girl that came to her was still there and that made Yomi click her tongue, but she sunk into her chair.

“I would never ask you to do something…So cruel….So bloody tedious, but I need this done.” Yomi said as she sat back up, “If this man…No this boy…*.NO THIS WORTHLESS PIECE OF TRASH*!” 

She slammed the glass on the desk causing Kei to jump a bit more, “But if this rat smelled Luz or Jewel coming, he would run without a second hesitation. So I need you to do it…” Yomi voice was cold as she picked out the piece of glass out of her hand.

“I want this rat delivered to me…. “Yomi reached in her desk and pulled out a file before handing it over to Kei, “Dead is the state I want him to be in…If you can’t handle killing him, then don’t worry, I hired someone to do the dirty work for you. I just want you to make sure the rat pays for* EVEN DARING CROSSING MY PATH*.”

Traitor….?

Kei opened the file and saw the name Ryun, she saw this name before, “This is the man that is control of the Suna account with Mr. Takashi in Suna?” Kei looked up and saw Yomi growl.

“Was! He took everything out during the attack! HE THOUGH IT WOULDN’T FUCKIN CHECK!” 

Yomi took a deep breath before looking up at Kei, “Kei…It’s time….Prove yourself to me and show me that you can handle a bit of blood. I want him gone and I want every bit of paper work that he has back to me. I don’t care how long it takes….As long as it is done.”

Kei bowed politely, “Yes….Please this leave it to me.”

“The hired hand that is coming is going to be you assistant. Make sure he gets the right person, make sure he gets it done fast and quick, and make sure that it doesn’t lead back to us.” Yomi turned to face the wall.

“The meeting place will be at the train station, you guys will be heading off to Cloro.”

Kei nodded her head, “Yes Madam…” She turned around but as soon as she was about to leave she heard Yomi chair turn.

_“Kei….”_ Kei turned around and Yomi stared deeply into her soul.

“From the time we are little girls till we are old women….We are used to seeing blood. It’s a right of passage. A sign of true strength….So what is someone else blood? It’s all red no matter which way it spills.”


----------



## Bringer (Oct 11, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 8*




_"She's not a shinobi."_ Hado thought to himself. _"And she still scares me."_ Without any other words being said, the woman walked back inside the grand doors that led to her manor, expecting the four teens to follow. "She seems nice.".

"Said no one ever." the blue haired teen muttered loudly to himself as he walked forward, being the first of four to enter the mayor's manor. 

"We don't understand, Hado clearly just said that she was." replied Taneda as he instinctively followed Ren inside, as did Kei. Eventually all four shinobi were walking through the long corridors of the manor, keeping their distance behind the woman. 

"So in the time that it took for the four of you to arrive here, me and my sources have made some progress in this whole predicament." Shiro spoke, her voice drenched with professionalism. Hado could never dream of speaking so clearly and concisely. 

"So the authority figures were actually useful?" Ren asked. It was less of a question, and more of a way to annoy the Mayor for addressing them rudely when they had arrived. Hado had to suppress some sort of combination of a gasp and a snicker. He did not just say that to the Mayor. Shiro was clearly annoyed, but remained silent as she approached a door. Meanwhile, Ren had a satisfied look on his face.

"Behind this door is one of the girls we found. We found her in a brothel... As all the employes ran and tried to escape my officers, we found her in one of the rooms naked... Just lying there on the bed. She's only fifteen years old."  For a moment, just for one moment the mayor's tone quivered. "We've tried everything, but we can't get any information from her. We assume it's the ribbon, but she goes hysterical when we even get near it, so we decided it's best if we leave it alone." Suddenly the woman who was facing the door turned to the four shinobi. "After the four of you are done with her, I'll give you the address for where you go next."  She then opened the door. Inside was a girl sitting on a wooden chair.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Liquid Time]*

_*The Only One I Can Trust II*​_Following the trace left in the air by his scent, I enter the forest trying to find him. Slowing the pace, I look around appreaciating this place as much as possible. The nature is always so damn relaxing, that it almost makes one forget that the world a is a cruel and horrible place plagued with disgrace. One would often think that if we were all part of nature nothing bad would happen but that?s not quite true either; even nature has its own cruel rules and here, just like with human society, being different is considered a sin. If you are an animal of whatever species and you for whatever reason come out as something different, you immediately will be rejected; if you are lucky your mother will eat you and that?s the end of the story, but if not, she will just abandon you so you can be secluded, discriminated and most likely killed later unless you obtain the strength necessary to survive.

Human society is no different, no actually it?s even more cruel. When you are different they just let you live, they take care of you and send you to the world so the rest can make fun of you and hurt you. Some show pretty smiles but behind those masks are nothing but hypocrites. They don?t feel a thing but pity and try to satisfy their selfish desires by extending a hand to you, however it is obvious that they don?t give a shit about you and they are only looking for some personal gain be it material or spiritual, in the end the only thing they think about is themselves. When they have gotten something from you, they just turn their back and feign ignorance. Truly despicable. 

That?s why after I die, if reincarnation exists, I wanna be reborn as an animal...Okay I know some assholes will bring up the shit that humans are animals too but you get my point, right? That way the only things I would have to worry about would be food, find a sex partner when I get horny and get good places to take a dump. Preferably a bear would be cool,they are big, strong and eat a lot plus, they are creatures that feel no insecurity in living alone, they live in isolation and even more, they hibernate. Wonderful right? But well, as long as I keep being human, there?s not much that I can say. I just reached the conclusion that humans are not worth trusting, I knew it from the beginning since my first mission but through years I just confirmed it. The most treacherous, useless and unnecessary species, that?s what we are.

But well, quitting from this monologue that most likely everyone has found annoying specially coming from me, I am already close enough. Passing through a few trees I finally get to where he is; he is just there lying while licking his paws."Tora!"I yell his name, which obviously is not exactly creative since I am just calling him Tiger in a different language...Well whatever, Tora is a tiger as everyone may have released by now otherwise you are a complete idiot. He is the tiger cub I picked up back in the forest of death which if you ever gave a shit about me, would remember. Since I had nowhere to put him and I couldn?t just leave him alone after killing his mom -for a stupid toy no less- so I thought about Hokage-sama taking care of him but in the end he made me the favor and sent him here. Back then he was quite cute, he would even fit in the palm of my hand. But now...

"Wait no!!" I try to run away but am suddenly pushed down by the weight of a giant tiger which by now has the height of an adult horse and he isn?t even one year old. What i feel next is a giant and we tongue covering my face almost completely. Shit, he stinks. Finally I free myself a bit and take his head before starting to pat him. Just so you know, Tora is not easy to handle and the fact that he is friendly with me is because he has accepted my presence as part of his life since I constantly tried to come and help him hunt - yeah i know this is a no hunting area but its hunting for his food and nothing else- or play. I have also been training him so he can take his rightful place as king of this reserve. As such he is quite aggressive, I doubt he would be at ease around other humans.

"Bastard, now I am all sticky with you damn saliva."pushing him away I shake my head violently, it looks as if I just took a bath. "Oi, a race to the lake. I?m gonna win for real this time." is what I say and somehow he understands as he jumps back, ready to depart. Having taken some distance from me, I notice how much he has grown in this few months. The crest originated on his head and which runs along his back has finally sprung out similar to his mother?s; same goes for the hair onthe tip of his tail. He is becoming quite the specimen to admire. Oh and just if you wonder, yeah this guys a child or not, is no pushover, he has actually defeated me in most of the races we have had. Adopting a four legged stance, I prepare myself to dart forward at full speed.

"NOW!"

Immediately we depart with a bang into the forest again. And well, that?s just how I spend my time with him, competing, hunting, and sleeping side by side like comrades. He is the only one I can let my guard down with, the only one I can sleep next to without the need of having a kunai in my hand awaiting a back stab. Of course, I would never allow Tora to go into a battle field even though he is the only one I would trust my back to.

Precisely, because he is the only one I can trust.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
As The Smoke Dithers

 The sight was breath taking. The train was speeding past a sandy forest, where trees were sprouted from the ground around the train tracks. In the distances I could see the sandy hills which eventually led to the distance village hidden in the sand. The sun set slowly behind it, leaving  behind an orange colored sky. Grasping Raiken's hand I focused my chakra to my feet and walked calmly onto the thin surface. I let my feet slide slowly on the side bars, finally allowing myself to sit down fully, next to Raiken who had already done just that.

"Wow Raiken, I hate to say it but you know exactly where to take a women."

I wrapped my arms around him, holding him close to me. I nuzzled closely to him as the train continued to race on through the forest. I had no words to describe how amazing this moment felt. Even on a train Raiken knew where to go, where to take me, and this is why I loved him. He knew how to make me feel happy, and this was the best trait anyone could have.

_~With Thalia~_

When I bought my own ticket I bought one for VIP status, if I was going to ride on a train with the others I might as well do it in luxury. Although unfortunately this would mean that I would be separated from Kirisaki, which is obviously no good, so here is what I decided to do. Upon reaching my cabin I noticed there was a cooler inside with wine, and out on the table there were two glasses. I'd like to share a drink with Kirisaki, but I know she doesn't like to drink, so maybe someone else would partake with me. 

I slipped into the same train car as the other six, not wanting to be separated from Kirisaki. I stood back near the corner of the freight, holding a two glasses and a bottle of red wine. I looked away as she spoke to the blonde, Tate, but after a while both her and Raiken left. I felt a bit isolated, maybe I could liven this up for myself since Kirisaki decided to show herself out. Besides, something that Tate said to me, it bothered me slightly. I looked to the small child, nudging my head, while asking:

"Hey, can you move? I want to sit next to Tate for a bit."

Tate looked curious but then turned his head away, while Rue simply obeyed what I had asked, moving over to where Kirisaki and Raiken were sitting. I sat myself down directly next to the blonde, pounding the bottle of wine down and putting the two glasses in front of the both of us. I looked at him curiously, asking:

"Say, have a drink with me. It could be fun~"

"Normally I wouldn't object to having a drink with a women, but-"

"But what? Come on, enjoy it with me."

I poured my own glass about halfway full, before prompting him by holding the bottle over his glass. He let out a sigh which told me that I could proceed. After pouring the man his glass of red wine I sat it back in front of him with a coy smile. I swirled the liquid back and forth within the glass, before taking a small sip.

"You know, this was imported from Kirigakure. They say some of the finest wine is made there, but I wouldn't really know because I'm a citizen of White. I've just tried Konoha's trash blend they call wine and it tastes nothing like this."

Tate, obviously confused as to why this women would 'make the first move', so to speak, versus the other way around, was more cautious than normal. It's not as if he was unlucky with women, quite the opposite in fact, but more often than not whenever a women approached him it meant that she wanted something. 

"So what do ya want?"

"Who said I wanted anything? I can't just enjoy a drink with someone?"

"Because no one offers a nigh-stranger a drink just on a whim."

"Heh, guilty as charged. But if you really must know, it's because of what you said. I can't remember anything prior to six years ago."

I admitted taking another sip of the red liquid. Looking more interested but not saying a word, the man picked up the glass and sipped on it as well.

"I don't usually talk about it, but I feel that you could relate. I don't remember anything from my 'past life'. According to my last name and eyes I'm an Uchiha, but I'm treated like an outcast. They aren't my real family, the only use for them is their jutsu. No, I woke up on my thirteenth birthday surrounded by puddles of blood and corpses. I was quickly adopted into the Church of Jashin, and well, the rest is history."

"So you have the medical condition then. Any idea what caused it?"

"No, as I said I have no recollection. Medical shinobi weren't able to repair anything, and all the people of my clan shunned me. My past life is an enigma. All I know is that I was an Anbu to Raikou Uchiha, who he even turned his back on me. I know what my goal is, I want to do but it's more difficult to achieve than I thought. Isn't that the case for all of us though?"

Taking another sip of his wine, Tate admitted:

"You can say that again."

"Anyways, cheers for a better tomorrow."

"I'll drink to that."

We clung our glasses together and swallowed the remaining liquid in the glass. Standing up from the seat, I started to walk away. But before I left I turned to Tate and admitted:

"There's the rest of that bottle for payment. This was fun, we should do it again sometime."

I left the freight car the four were staying in and walked into the nearest hallway, one which only held windows and a booth, holding a door on both ends leading to different freight cars. I opened one of the windows and rest my elbow on the window pane, taking a good look at the outside surroundings. That's what I needed, a breath of fresh air.
_
~With Kirisaki~_

We just sat there as the stars started to twinkle within the night sky. The ground was now littered with leaves and trees as far as the eyes could see. Since it was fall the trees were coaxed with a bright orange and red, some leaving even falling before the two of us as the train sped away. I sat there in awe as our grip around each other became tighter and tighter. I didn't want to ever let go, not of him nor this moment. I turned my head to face his and kissed him. It was such a sensation to feel the wind blow through out hair, hit our faces, as our lips connected. Pulling away slowly we looked at each other passionately. 

"...Please don't ever let go."

"I promise."​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 12, 2014)

Ran Furoshima

Guarding The Gala

Orchestra City- Not Like This....​
Ran laid there, rain pouring down on his back, rain pouring down onto his face.  ?Damn it?? He slowly stood up, The man who?d kicked him walking towards him. ?Don?t bother little man.? The blade he carried dragged behind him, digging into the concrete sidewalk.  ?Who are you?? ?None of your concern.?  The massive weapon crashing downward, The sound shinobi was barely able to dodge as it cracked the ground on impact. ?Oh? Didn?t get word about your speed.? The white haired man dashed into Ran before he could blink and sent him flying backward once again. ?Guess I?ll get serious.? 

Ran grunted and groaned his body flung through the air and into a street venders cart. There were none here, they had left long ago? but the merchant?s paints were now covering him.  ?I need to use my instruments.? He turned and grabbed his flute quickly as he could. ?Too slow.? The man was already on him, sword swinging.  ?I can?t dodge?? Ran?s eyes widened as the blade sliced through his flute and into his shoulder. ?GAAAH!!!? 

?Oh. I missed. Wooops.? Assassin, Jinchi.  ?Guess it?s your lucky day.? The blade slowly rips and tears through Ran?s flesh, each inch carving deeper into the meaty section of his left shoulder, carving through the bone and muscle. The pain, pain his mind could barely comprehend? and no one to heal the cuts this time.  ?Well how yah gonna use that flute of yours hmm music man?? Ran had forgotten the guitar? and the Shamisen?  What options did he have left? 

?You?re boring!?  Ran?s kicked into the air, the flat end of the blade pounding into his side and knocking him through a store window. ?Electric Carinival!? The white haired man spins the blade above his head, releasing wave and wave of electric bolt into the air. ?BURST!? With a quick stab of his blades the bolts fly in all directions, but the majority piercing through the walls of the shop Ran currently occupied. 

Bursts, screams, crackles and thuds erupted from the window. Ran felt them, each burst of electricity surging through his body, forcing him to convulse and scream. The wall breaks down,  Jinchi slicing through the floor and sending Ran out of the building once more.  ?Thunder bolt.? Jinchi fires the blast, missing Ran, but showing little care for it. ?Seems I just can?t hit anything tonight!? The assassin chuckles at his own joke, ?Come on man! Laugh a little! If you?re going to die, Die with a smile right?? He stood over the downed body of Ran Furoshima. 

?You didn?t take that many hits right?? Jinchi kicks Ran in the gut as he tries to get up. ?This ain?t even fun man.? He sighs, slowly stepping towards Ran. ?I.. Have to get!? Ran?s shoulder gushes blood as he pushes off the ground. ?It?s pointless.? Jinchi kicks him once again, ?Stay down.?  The assassin seems nearly bored as he Kicks Ran again and again.  ?There?s no drive.? Jinchi?s hand lights up, stabbing Ran through the leg, ?GUAH!? Ran arches backward as his body twists and shakes violently. ?The lightning burns and shocks, cool right?? 

With a sigh, Jincha sits down ontop of Ran, once more as he was getting back to all fours. ?Nnngah!? His leg and arm bleed heavier as he tries to hold the weight of the man. ?Water prison? or lightning blade. How do you want to die?? Ran coughed, blood pooling on the ground beneath him. He felt his heart beating quicker and quickly, adrenaline was keeping his body moving and dulling the pain. But it dulled his hearing as well, he could barely hear the man question him on the method of his own execution. 

?Come on.? His hand digs into the fresh wound on Ran?s shoulder, The scream he lets out quickly silenced by blood pooling in his throat. More coughing, wheezing and near vomiting? the pool beneath him growing larger by the second. ?Can I make a last request?? Ran looks at his would be killer, his mouth stained red with blood. ?Yeah sure, why not.? Jinchi shrugged, ?I want to look you in the eyes and say my last words before you kill me.?Jinchi nodded, "I'll honor any requests yah make kid." He smirks, lifting Ran into the air and pinning him to a nearby wall. "So, go ahead. Speak your final words."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 12, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[The Pit, Sunagakure]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two]​
​
The moods were somber as Rikka sat on her small stool in the corner. Her bright eyes poured over the books that Satoshi was able to salvage from the wreckage around them. The Pit was destroyed, it's chain of command decimated. Yagyu crucified and hung in the central lobby, a message to all who dare rebuttal the attack and avenged it. What did they want? That was the question that filtered through his mind as he sifted through the wreckage of his lab. "If your going to stand their Naoko. At least make yourself useful." is muttered as burned or drenched files, destroyed regardless, are dropped into a large waste basket. Sighing he peered over his shoulder to the older Kunoichi.

It was worse for her than it was he, this was her life for so long and now it was ripped away. Taken like a thief in the night. In all, there were only a handful of the Death Brigade left, not even enough to mount proper missions for the village. The Kage knew it as well as he and she did. They were being closed down. The pit was to be destroyed, erased to never be spoken of again. They only had a few days to get on with the rest of their lives and either leave or re assimilate into the normal Shinobi corps. "It's not fucking fair!" the woman shouts slamming her fist into the wall.  Tears streamed down her cheeks as she cried. Zansatsu turned his gaze and flipped trough some more of his files, months of work destroyed. 

"How can you be so calm about this? This was your life too you know. Now you have to go back to being a normal Suna Shinobi if they don't execute you first. You are supposed to be dead you know." is remarked as she stumbled into the room.  The thick smell of Sake filled the air of the much too cramped room, she'd been drinking again, and heavily it seemed. "That simply means that we have to move then, get back on our feet and get the people that did this to us." is the simple reply given. This seemed, in part, to at least put the woman at some ease. Sliding a hand to her face she leaned against the desk. She was the one that stepped into the base as it was that day. It made her blood run cold, pinned to a cross of puppets Yagyu's lifeless eyes stared into hers. And it told her all she needed to know. It was over, the dream. Their future. Everything

Who ever did it was skilled, they had to be to kill him the man reputed as the Ghost of Suna. "You're right Satoshi, we have to get back onto our feet, we need to find a Village to call home, maybe Kiri. They are always welcoming talents such as ours." is stated while she dumped the rest of the Sake in her flask out then disposed of the container itself. The boy pulled his gaze from his files to her, and nods. "Yes, the Hidden Mist may be accepting of us. Though I'm not sure we want that stigma on us this quickly after what happened here. I'm sure talking has already started with Yagyu's death." is simply replied as he tossed a few more files in the garbage while slipping one or two into a keep pile. 

"Hello Mr. Nice to see you again!" Rikka bounds off her chair and runs up to a man as he walked into the room. His crimson eyes flash from Naoko and Satoshi to the young girl as he lifted her up. She reminded him of Akane when she was younger. "Well, Ryota. Have you found out anything about what happened here?" is asked as the puppeteer turned from his work. Now leaning where Naoko once did, as she was now walking toward the man, he awaits the response. A small grin slipped the man's lips as the woman stood there with a hand on her hip and the other balling to a fist. She still didn't trust him, but Satoshi vouched for him. So she'd have to take his word. At the moment. 

"Naw, but Ah do dink dat Ah closin' in. Seems whoe'er did dis may haf had dere 'ands wid you being sent to Fuzen." [No, but I do believe I'm closing in. Whoever did this may have had a hand in also sending you to Fuzen.] is the reply, which brings a shocked look to Naoko's face. How did he know about that, what sources did he have? Swallowing, she admits defeat and relaxes her stance. "Well, if you have no real news, what brings you here?" 

It was a good question, "Ah mission, ah dear friend o' mine needs sumwan wid you skills Satoshi." [A mission, a dear friend of mine needs a person with your unique skill set Satoshi.] Naoko eyes light up, a mission this was good, they needed money badly. "Sat...", "No need, I understand our situation. What is the Mission Ryota?" is interrupted. The woman's veins bulge in anger, still the same boy he was before he died. And it was true, he'd recovered pretty well in the two weeks that he'd been home. His eyes had returned to their normal jaded color though they were a little darker and his eyes had also  cleared up as well, they were no longer stained with his own blood. "Ah dink it right up you alley." is stated as he handed a small envelope over to the boy after sitting Rikka down. 

Taking it slowly he looked to Ryota before opening it. Normally missions were in file folders with stats, Intel and other tidbits that needed to be known. "Yomi ah gud friend o' mine boy-o. 'N' she need no trail to 'er or Fuzen. You can do dat, right?" [Yomi is a good friend of mine Satoshi. She needs this to fly as far under the radar as possible. No paper trial or anything that could lead back to her or Fuzen. Can you do that?] is asked. Though by the grin that crossed the boy's lips, one could tell he liked what he read. "I think that can be done readily, Rikka. Get the leather bag out of the other room." is stated while he folded the letter back up and tossed it in the rubbish to be burned with the rest of the junk that was left here. "We're going back to Fuzen Rikka." the girl stops running toward the far room as mixed feelings slid across her face, but forcing a smile she slowly trotted toward her destination.

"You don't mean to tell me you're taking her with you.", "I'm teaching her my craft, no better way than to do it hands on. I've salvaged all I can from her Naoko. I'm sure most of my work on Edie's blood is gone. And if your report is any indication, they got my work on the Nun's blood too, so we're back to square one." is stated while he pulled a small folded letter out of his vest. "This should prove a safe haven until we can find a more permanent solution to our crisis." with that stated Rikka reappeared with Satoshi's 'doctor' bag. Nodding toward the door Satoshi moves to exit. With the small girl in toe they vanish into the darkness leaving Naoko and Ryota alone. "Ah will find dem who do dis. Satoshi's money won't be wasted." is stated as he turned and walked toward the threshold of the room. 

Sighing one last time the woman gazes back to what was her home for so long. Walking to the door , after gathering the files that were deemed salvageable, her hand falls on a palm pad. It lit up a moment later allowing her to key in the code to cause the entire complex to implode in on itself. "Ashes to ashes" ~

_-Train Station: Fuzengakure; Two Weeks after the Attack_

Stepping out onto the Platform Satoshi is greeted with the ruins of Fuzen, the people that remained were busy going about their task of building their lives and Village back up. Not too far off from a bench a young teen stood with blue hair and she seemed to be waiting on someone. With such a small amount of people on the train, as Travel was being heavily monitored into Fuzen, the crowd dispersed quickly leaving her with no one but he and Rikka. This had to be his contact. Turning on the ball of his foot he walked over to the girl and stopped short of breaking her personal bubble. "So, it seems you are my contact." is stated while he allowed his posture to relax just a bit.  A warm smile seemed to emanate from the girl as she set eyes on him, though that smile widened when Rikka poked her head from around Satoshi's back and looked up to her while still holding onto that leather doctor's bag. 

"I am Satoshi." ~


----------



## Laix (Oct 12, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
FORWARD
* PART 8*
________________________​ Two hours had passed. The train had passed the border and was now steadily approaching Konoha, its light illuminating the night sky. So how was it spent? 

 In a variety of ways, it depended who you looked at. Raiken and Kirisaki went through time in a blaze of passion, lips locked almost the entire journey. They were young lovers in a whirlwind romance, enjoying the best of their time while it was through its peak. Their relationship as a whole was still in its development stage, a baby born from the chaos of Fuzengakure but it was irrelevant. He wanted her, she wanted him. They both knew this well. She only had to think of how defensive he was over Rosuto, while he would remind himself of how she refused the injured boy's kiss and made no hesitation in discarding Rosuto for his sake. 

 Pulling away for breath, their foreheads bumped and their eyes were indecisive, bouncing between the ground and each other. He could feel her cold breath brushing his neck; Clearly she was cold but she still wanted to stay, just kissing the night away and forgetting all their worries. Sweet but, he couldn't let her freeze like that.

 Taking off his black hoodie, he handed it to her. "Thank you," She smiled with gratitude, sliding his jacket on which looked more like a dress on her slim frame. Although the material was rather thin, it was so huge and baggy it was more than warm enough for the cold night air. Now Raiken was sat in just a black vest, his toned muscles on complete display to tease her eyes. He caught her catching glances here and there, smirking to himself. She was looking at him like she he was a stranger, like she was forbidden to look. 

 "You don't have to be embarrassed to look. I'm yours."

 "I know that but..." She lowered her eyes out of embarrassment only to have her chin brought to level by his hands. 

 "Look all you want. That's what couples do, right?"

 "We're a couple?"

 "Why wouldn't we be?"

 With a dominant tone he yanked her in, keeping her in place with his shoulders as he ran his hands through her hair. A childish giggle escaped her lips before eventually elaborating what she meant.

 "I mean, of course we're together it's just... This is going to sound really stupid but I've never called you my boyfriend and you've never called me your girlfriend. I love being with you I just wasn't sure what to call _this_, that's all."

 He let out a sigh. It wasn't a tired or depressed sigh, but a somewhat positive one, like he was taking a look at what he had and admiring it. 

 "This is whatever we want it to be. You want me to call you my girlfriend, then you're my girlfriend. Just know the one thing I'll always call you is _mine_, just like how I'm _yours_."

 Kirisaki repeated his terms as she stared off into the sky. 

 "Mine... And _yours_..."

 "You want to just sit here and hug, or make out half naked on the top of a train cart, it's fine by me. I'm yours."

 "What do_ you_ want to do?"

 Raiken paused for a moment, his answer delayed. At first she was worried he had no answer or was unsure of what he really wanted from this, but her heart warmed in line with her smile when he gave his answer. It was more than she could've hoped to hear.

 "To make you happy. Seeing you cry is sickening. You've done it too much as of late."

 He was right. These past couple days have been an emotional rollercoaster. On the one hand, she'd had one of the best times of her life just being with Raiken. On the other, there had been some of her hardest and saddest. Some of it was too painful to even look back on, but at least things had ended positively, right? She was here, in his arms, with no issues between them. All the elephants in the room had been addressed including Lily and Rosuto, so there was no worries for them.

 She needed to stop focusing on the past so much and start looking to the future. 

 They both did.

 With _*Tate*_,_* Rue*_ and _*Lily*_...
​ 
 Rue sat opposite Tate, back to recreating a variety of battle scenes with her two action figures. She wasn't as young as she acted, only twelve years of age yet anyone could mistake her for a nine year old. The others had no qualms however. In fact, it could be universally agreed that Rue was the most likeable and loved of the group. With the others, there was something that irritated the others about them.

 They felt Lily was too much of a bitch at times and constantly "on her period". 

 Saya was considered to be too intrusive and slightly disturbing with some of the things she comes out with and her mannerisms.

 Tate was a complete and utter pervert who had slept with more girls than they could all count.

 Meanwhile, Raiken was seen as bossy at times and almost desperate. This was mostly the opinion of Lily, whose thoughts became especially prevalent when he showed up with Kirisaki claiming she was the Unmarked. Not only was it someone completely different to their initial suspicion but, as she suspected, the girl was a fake.

 The bubblegum-haired woman shook her head as she held her book. It wasn't even being read, only providing an illusion as such. Her mind was thinking of everything that had happened in Sunagakure, something she liked to do. Lily loved to dwell on the past and think of what went wrong and what could've gone better. There was a lot of things, too many to count but some were more notable than others.

 "So Tate-chan, is she going to be your new girlfriend?" Asked a curious Rue, putting down her toys to deliver a smug glare to Tate. He thought about her question before ending on a smirk.

 "Maybe. Depends if she plays her cards right."

 "More like if_ you _play your cards right," Lily added, interrupting their conversation and bursting his bubble with a gunshot. "She's way out of your league which consists mostly of easy tramps waiting outside the Arcade for sex." The mouthy woman shut her book before folding her arms and relaxing into her seat. "Thalia actually has class."

 "Class? If class is making the first move as a female to you then that confirms my suspicions."

 She looked at him with a glare of pure death.

 "And what might that be, Tate?"

 "That you're both raging lesbians who need the sanctuary of each other's va-"

 "Finish that sentence and it'll be your last."

 Rue giggled childishly, her cheeks blushing slightly.

 "Was Tate-chan going to say the V-word!?"

 "Tate-chan is going to shut his mouth because he values his D-word, isn't that right?"

 "Not like Lily would do anything because her chronic fear of the D-word would probably depress her, leading her to seek love and care from Thalia's V-word."

 "How does a vendetta give someone love and care?"​


----------



## Bringer (Oct 12, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Hado was beyond frustrated. Whenever he was free to do whatever he wanted, somebody would send him to do some far away task. Just a few days ago, the ivory shinobi actually thought he'd get some training in before the final phase of the Chunin exams. To his surprise though, when he answered the door, he saw the behemoth of a man standing there. Ken, retired seven swordsman, the grandfather of Mami, and the father of Hado's sensei Kibishii. It would be a understatement to say Hado feared this man. 

The first day he had met him, he had witnessed him brutally beat two teens, who in retrospect deserved it. Adding on to that fateful day, Hado still remembers when he was punched by the geezer. Ken had threatened Hado, saying if he did not get up in the next ten seconds, he would be punched. Despite the pain Hado had been through, he had actually managed to get up... Only to be punched regardless. So when Hado answered the door for Ken, and had been asked to travel to Konoha to pick up some special exclusive Konoha wine... Saying no wasn't a option.

Konoha wasn't a place that the young Terumi particularly liked. For starters... This was the very same village he had lost one of his eyes in. Now the teen was doomed to wear a patch over his eye held in place by tape. Sure, an eye patch would be more practical, but it'd also look way more ridiculous on the young emerald eyed shinobi. Luckily for Hado, it would seem that everything had gone smoothly. The train ride wasn't so bad, and unlike the last time he was in Konoha he didn't actually get lost. 

Then something struck him. There was a flaw in this whole thing. Something both he and Ken overlooked. _"How am I supposed purchase alcohol if I'm underage!"_ His eyes widened... There was no way in hell he could return back to Kirigakure without Ken's requested liquor. The teen wanted to pull his hair out... But he could fix this. He began to aimlessly walk the streets as he thought. _"O-Okay. So maybe I can use the transformation technique and"_ As he thought to himself, his shoulder bumped into a girl with blue hair. He was so lost in thought he didn't pay her any mind.


----------



## Kei (Oct 12, 2014)

_
The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili_​


There wasn?t a lot of people leaving and arriving to Fuzenkagure. The people who lived here, wanted to simply stay and help with the rebuilding.  Even though fear for another attack was still clear on their mind. There was also a sense of bubbling nationalism that was brewing underneath it all. So many chosen to stay home or took paths to go to one place to another. It felt securer that way and it made Yomi slightly harder for her to work. However, many Fuzenkagure people turned a blind eye to what Fuzenkagure people were doing. 

If it benefited the village, then be it illegal or legal, it was benefitting the village. 

That was where Yomi line of work fell under and Kei fell under it too.  However, Kei knew this was the only thing she could do. So she did it with pride and she didn?t bat an eyelash. She wasn?t going to. If something needed done, then she would do it. Though this was the first time Kei doing something involving of this nature, but as much as her heart crashed against her chest. She knew it had to be done. However, it would be done her way. 

She would get the facts and act reasonably, Yomi would appreciate it. "So, it seems you are my contact." A voice was cold and it almost felt like silk. Kei turned around and saw a guy around her age, if not a bit older. 

Hired hands?.She never really met one, but she knew that they were the best for this job. And for now he would be under her control. She smiled warmly as he stated his name, but something caught her eyes. A girl hiding in his shadows. Definitely younger than him and her. So an understudy? 

When the girl looked up at her, she seemed to jump, but Kei smile brighten and nodded her head.

?My name is Kei Sili?.? Kei smiled warmly before bowing her head, ?It?s nice to meet the both of you.?

Kei stood straight up before smiling at Satoshi. She was kind of proud of her outfit choice, a black pencil skirt, and a a black dress shirt, but what stood out was her bright white laced thigh highs and black pumps.  That one color stood out and Kei knew that even if his eyes didn?t want to follow, they would, because of the bright contrast. 

?Good that you arrived on time.? She reached into her folder and gave Satoshi his ticket, and then gave the little one hers. ?The train is boarding and I wish to discuss our business on the train.  Please follow me.?

Kei turned around and began walk to the train that was leading to Cloro city, a city deeper into Black territory for a while that was in Fuzenkagure shadow, and because of that. It was the best place to conduct business. As they board the train, Kei lead them into one of the private carts, not just a private cart, but one of the high class ones. Suited with a bunch of things that only someone of Yomi caliber could sit in. 

In the middle of the table there were cookies and macaroons, with samples of cake, and even tea cups with a tea pot. Kei pulled up a seat at the table and sat down, ushering Satoshi to take a seat across her as she began pouring tea for the both of them.

As she sat back down, the ticket collector came in, and instantly asked for tickets before turning to Kei.

_?Running business for Yomi, Kei?? _The ticket master asked, Kei smiled innocently,_ ?Don?t get into much trouble.?_

?Sou, please what did the doctors tell you about your worrying.? Kei purred as she leaned on the table, ?It?s bad for your health, and plus I promise, I won?t get into too much trouble.?

Sou smiled and turned around without even asking about her ticket. Kei eyes fell back on Satoshi?.

?First let me say thank you for taking this job. I appreciate it and from the bottom of her heart, my employeer appreciate it.? Kei  pushed a cup of tea towards him, 

?I?m looking forward to doing business with you?._Satoshi~_?​


----------



## Laix (Oct 12, 2014)

NORTH
Halcyon Days
*PART 1*
________________________​The girl of crimson and halcyon blue heritage walked down the streets. Her image was the epitome of elegance; wearing a knee-length sea blue cheongsam with slits down both of the sides for ease of movement, decorated with white petals and vines. Designed in silk and adorned with thread, she looked every bit the respectable lady as her black heels clashed with the ground, making a repeating tap with every footstep. However, none of this was as distinctive as her long, blue hair wrapped into a tight formal bun, decorated with a white flower to correlate with her outfit of choice. 

This was North, the girl who chose not to go by a surname for numerous reasons. Named after the ocean blue that surrounded her home, she had been a resident of Konoha for a number of years. By now the locals knew her and greeted her with a smile as she passed.

"Good morning Mrs Okinawa." 

She waved, greeting the kind old widow who ran the flower stall by the central fountain who gave the young girl a wave back. North continued on her way, greeting the various locals as she done so. She even stopped along the road to take a whiff of the fresh bread being put out on display outside the bakery. 

"_You want a bite, North?_"

"I'd love one, thank you. How much will that be?" 

Reaching into the beige pouch on her waist, she was stopped by the baker who handed her a tightened plastic bag with two baked cinnamon buns inside. 

"_It's on the house this time! Enjoy your day._"

With a grateful smile, she bowed with thanks before taking the bread and continuing on her way. Breakfast now in her hands, she set about finding a nice spot to enjoy her treat. Perhaps the fountain she passed not too long ago? The water is rather relaxing and meditating around this ti-

North was forcefully pulled out her thoughts by a silver-haired boy accidentally bumping into her. Knocked out of her hand was the cinnamon buns she was looking forward to enjoy, sprawled out across the street after the bag tore open from the impact. Now covered in dirt, they were inedible. 

"Thank you for that," She remarked sarcastically.
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 12, 2014)

"... He revived April through the use of a dragons blood. Such an art comes with great risks and benefits, but the primary issue is that the ritual we intended to perform in order to sustain the veil can no longer be done. The veil simply doesn't work like that, Aprils soul is no longer 'pure' and killing them would prove only to yield the same results."Ijona explained plainly catching Youko off guard for a moment at the mere mention of dragon blood. Zyanno had made his move already and worst yet behind her back.

"Zyanno the bastard. What is he planning by interfering with us, we agreed he wouldn't bother my son any longer."Youko says before cursing under her breath. Eerin was more surprised by her mother being unphased by the fact something she believed to be their primary concern right now, the veil.

"Mother, the veil..."

"That is not a concern right now, our priority is getting April back... safely ideally. I could go myself but I'd only draw unwarranted attention from Ogama and those that follow him, the Supaidā clan of Suna would do anything to catch me out in the open and I'm not capable of fighting both of them combined, especially after a fight with the ANBU."

Eerin sighed reluctantly, "No need, I can go if you look into hiring some help. Besides I think it might prove a good opportunity to met some real shinobi. Those bandits and Supaidā were just an annoyance."

"Right, I'll pull in a few favors at Konoha and get the mission posted and transmitted to the other villages. With luck we can attract someone's interests, if not then suppose I'll have no choice but to go. Alone."

"W-wait, no one said you had to go alone why must you go alone if I can go too?"

"There is a reason the ANBU have an involvement in this agenda as well, and is a even better reason I did not make the same mistake with you as I did with Hatori. The Akarusa clan became targets the moment I married your father, a well known Konoha spy in a family that had close standings with the village at the time doesn't go unnoticed."

"Aren't they on the same side?"Eerin questioned before her mother nodded, "Indeed, but when the world ends as we know it, people are reminded of the past. The fractions between black and white caused a lot of suspicions, even among old allies. Suna breaking into black certainly did not help, Kumogakure probably expected Konoha might do the same, plus there was this sword..."

"Uhm..."

Ijona comments, "A story for another time Eerin. I'll get Hatori somewhere safe and try slow the degradation, but I cannot promise anything longer than a few days before the damage becomes irreversible at which stage he may remain in this coma like state."


----------



## Bringer (Oct 12, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

His trance was broken as he heard a voice behind him. Turning around, he saw a beautiful girl with a clearly annoyed demeanor. It didn't take long for Hado to connect the dots, he had bumped into her and in result knocked down what appeared to be a cinnamon bun from her hand.  Great... All this stress and now he had a girl pissed at him. He had hoped that the patch over his eye could deter the girl. It had definitely worked before. Hado knocking into civilians wasn't uncommon, as it would seem he was always lost in thought. Whenever he did, as soon as they saw the patch that was covering his missing eye, they would be the one to apologize, and give a sympathetic look.

"Sorry about that." The teen rubbed the back of his head, but was alert. From past experienced, he had noticed that most girls he met had no problem hitting men for the smallest of reasons. His best course of action was the sympathy card... Sure it was pretty dickish of him, and it wasn't something he'd do intentionally. Normally he'd offer to buy the girl a cinnamon bun, but right now he had a predicament of his own. If he doesn't bring back Ken's desired liquor, than Hado didn't have to worry about his destiny and bringing peace to the shinobi world. Because a stain on the ground can't bring peace. "It's just that... With my one eye I have lots of trouble seeing." He continued, trying to get as much of the girls sympathy as he could. 

_"I can't believe I'm doing this... I hate myself right now."_


----------



## Laix (Oct 12, 2014)

NORTH
Halcyon Days
*PART 2*
________________________​ 
The boy tried to sell her a sob story about how he can't see correctly with his one eye. That's when North noticed the amateur eye patch assembled from a simple cotton patch and some tape. It looked messy and rather cringe-worthy, although it seemed to have worked as he invoked sympathy from her.

A part of her wanted to perhaps fix that patch or even get him a better one so he doesn't have to walk around looking so tragic. Then again, another part of her wanted to just be on her way after having a potentially delicious breakfast spoiled.

"If you have trouble seeing out of your eye then perhaps I could forgive you..." She began, her sea blue eyes bouncing between the ruined cinnamon buns and the boy responsible. "...Then again, I have extremely long hair that can be quite a nuisance if it's not addressed. So, to counteract that issue, I keep it tied up as you can see." North pointed to her tight, formal bun with a faint smile. She could see he was struggling to see her point.

"Okay..."

"What I'm saying is, if you've got an issue you should find a way to solve it so it doesn't cause you any problems."

"Are those cinnamon buns going to cause me any 'problems'?"

That was an interesting question. Were they going to cause him any problems? Was she going to get angry and smack him a new one?

No, North had _much_ more class than that.

"Perhaps..." She tilted her head, hands clasped together over her stomach. North was trying to find the correct words to not cause offense. 

"Perhaps you should consider solving the issue rather than covering it. If your eye is injured, why not visit a hospital? Konoha has one of the best in the world. We are in an age of ninjutsu, where a simple dose of chakra can solve your most worrisome issues."

He shook his head, that wouldn't be feasible at all.

"No, I can't! I'm sorry, I just need to buy something for a uh... _Friend_."

"A friend? So a gift?"

"Alcohol."

Her eyes widened in horror.

"Alcohol? You hardly look a day over fifteen! There's no way you should be purchasing alcohol, even for a friend! Have you no shame?" 

Realizing how rude her outburst sounded, she covered her mouth in shock. 

"Forgive me," She bowed. "I'm terribly sorry. That was completely uncalled for."
​


----------



## Bringer (Oct 12, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Talking to this girl was being on fire, only for the flames to be doused... Only to be lit on fire again. So... Was he in the clear or not? He sighed in relief when it finally seemed that he wasn't going to get beadown over a cinnamon bun. That was a good thing right? Well for some reason, Hado felt he would've actually preferred the slap over where the conversation had gone.

First off, Hado seriously regretted playing the sympathy card. This girl, for all intents and purposes, seemed to be nice. This could literally be the only sane girl he's met since Kirisaki. And what does he do? He makes her feel guilty! Then she brought up that he should visit Konoha hospital. The problem with that was... Medical Ninjutsu can not restore an eye. Sure, it was true he could always get an eye transplant... But that did not seem very appealing at all.

He wished he would've ended it right there, but he couldn't. The ivory haired shinobi made the mistake of revealing the reason why he was at Konoha. While the girls response was a tad bit over dramatic, it was not unfounded. "K-Keep it down will you." He started looking around, noticing some passerby's were looking. "I forgive you, but it's not what you think. This friend of mine is in his sixties... Or maybe seventies... Okay I don't know his exact age, but he is the father of my sensei, and let's just say he's saved my life once or twice. Let's also say that if I don't get the specific alcohol he requested, then my eye won't be the only thing that's injured." 

The young Terumi caught his breath... That was a mouthful to say. But he wasn't done. "Oh and before I forget, the reason I bumped into you was because I wasn't paying attention. Yeah, I only have one eye now, but you'd be surprised about how easy it is to adjust to having one eye."  He then thought back to when he was chased by a  weapon craftsman's sword wielding niece... And when the famed Edie Nakano and his new friend Hakaizen almost killed each other over a few words that were exchanged. "Let's just say I was under the impression you would've murdered me if I hadn't played the sympathy card. Women from the land of fire..." He scratched his forehead. "Can be overzealous."

So with all of that said in done, Hado spat it out. "So if you want to hit me for manipulating you like that, then go right ahead." The teen closed his eyes. "Just be... Gentle." Suddenly he opened his eyes again. "Oh, and make sure I don't fall unconscious... I still need to get that alcohol for my 'friend.'" The teen muttered as he closed his eyes once more.


----------



## Laix (Oct 12, 2014)

NORTH
Halcyon Days
*PART 3*
________________________​
"Don't be silly."

Her words were stern yet friendly. She brushed off his insinuation that she was going to cave his head in because "women from the Land of Fire are overzealous". 

"Thankfully for you, I'm not actually from the Land of Fire." Ever the formal one, North extended her hand graciously. 

"I'm from Kirigakure. My name is North."

"_North?_" The boy repeated her name as he shook her hand, almost as if he was in a daze. He'd heard that name somewhere before. After quickly browsing through his thoughts, he swiftly remembered.

"Hey, you from the Hozuki Clan?"

Her gaze lowered with shame. With a sigh, she responded to his question.

"Yes, I am. And before you even say it, I am indeed _that _child." 

At least this way, North had discerned the boy must be from Kirigakure for it is a common known story of the Hozuki Clan mating with their sworn enemies to create the child said to be born from opposites. Red and blue, the ocean and fire, ying and yang. It was a large chunk of the reason why she made the move to Konoha, alone. Her mother wanted the best for her; For North to grow up without prejudice, without hate, without the disgusted gazes from judgmental elders.

For a second, she thought she hadn't escaped it. In fact, North braced herself for a flurry of insults from her fellow Kirigakure native. What she got instead came as a surprise.

"I see. Well, it's nice meeting you!" 

He shook her hand, an awkward smile on his face. North sensed he actually didn't care about her paternity and was just eager to get on her good side. She retracted her hands, eyes still wide opened and lips pursed with delicate surprise. It was a strange feeling to have someone from Kirigakure actually treat her with _kindness_, especially people around her age.

Looking up at him, she glanced at his eye patch and frowned. 

_ (Poor guy, losing his eye to whatever it may be must have knocked his confidence terribly...)_

"Are you uh... _Okay?_"

The boy whose name was still a mystery to her cocked his head, instinctively reaching out to touch her shoulder but stopping himself when he realized how rude that might seem. North shook off the negative thoughts and gave the boy a firm smile.

"I'm fine, thank you. As a matter of fact, I was thinking about how you never told me your name."

"Ah, you're right. I'm Hado Terumī, from Kirigakure too."

Her eyebrow raised with interest to hear his surname. It was a prestigious one throughout Kirigakure, more so than her own. Who would've thought a boy who seemed so clumsy, especially around girls, was from such a powerful clan?

"The Terumī Clan? Colour me surprised. It's truly an honor, Hado."

"Uh... Likewise." 

Hado seemed like he was still on edge. He couldn't possibly still be worried she was going to hit him, right? Leaning forward slightly, the bangs framing her face swayed with her movement as she wore a tight-lipped smile across her cheeks.

"Hado, you don't have to be worried. I'm not going to assault you."

"Are you sure? I mean, usually the girls from the Land of Fire are overzealous, as I said. I just want to be-"

"I'm not from here, remember?"

"Ah." He nodded slowly, like he was scolding himself for forgetting that crucial fact. 

"How about this: Why don't you buy me those cinnamon buns again as an apology? Then, out of the kindness of my heart I might just assist you with obtaining what you require for your..." 

North cleared her throat. 

"..._friend_."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 12, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
RED RIBBON MYSTERY
PART 8

____________________________________​
Ren looked at the group. "We're probably going to send the girl mixed messages and intimidate her if we all go in to see her at once," he stated. "So we should probably take this in turns, then pool together whatever information we get from her. Does that sound good?"

"Sure," replied Hado, though he was clearly anything but sure. "But... who should go first? Taneda is..." He paused. 

"Weird?" Ren cut across.

"Yeah, that," the Kirigakure genin replied with a nod. "No offense," he quickly added, looking to Taneda. 

"We take no offense to that comment," Taneda replied reassuringly, though Hado had stopped caring at that point. 

"I'll go in first, then. Kei-san can go in next, followed by you, and then we can have Taneda go in last to... I don't know, freak her out into submission or something."

"Sounds good." Hado gave a smile, actually agreeing with the order proposed by the Houki. Taneda and Kei also replied with a pair of synchronized nods. Though, as Ren walked into the room, Hado quickly turned to his two team-mates and whispered: "Let's just hope he doesn't jibe her to death."

____________________________________​
Ren walked into the room with a polite smile on his face, pulled up a chair on the opposite side of the table to the girl and sat down. "Hello, I'm Ren Houki," he introduced himself.

The girl replied, her voice monotone and her gaze fixed into the space beyond Ren. "Hi."

The Houki tilted his head to the side curiously. "Is something the matter?" The report didn't mention that the subject was a vegetable. 

Her eyes glanced at the blue haired teen, finally acknowledging his presence. "I don't feel good... I want to go home," her reply this time was still monotone, but more... subdued, laced with sadness and fatigue. 

Ren gave an understanding and sympathetic nod. "Understandable. That's why it's in your best interest to tell me anything you can remember from the brothel," he stated, placing both hands on the table.

The brunette's eyes returned to the ceiling, as if the last thing she wanted to see was Ren. After a thoughtful moment of silence, her mouth opened. "These lips are sealed," she stated, pursing her lips, returning her eyes back to Ren with a slight look of desperation in her pupils. 

"So you keep saying," Ren raised an eyebrow, not missing the signal she tried to send with her eyes. "Is there something making you say that?"

A sigh escaped her lips. Ren wasn't the first person, and he probably wouldn't be the last person to question her, but what was the point? The result was always the same. 

"These lips are sealed."

A small vein of irritation popped up on the side of his forehead. That really _was_ annoying. Resisting the urge to strangle her, he continued speaking, making his voice sound as steady and patient as possible.

"Can you give me some sort of signal if you are being made to say that? Perhaps a stomp of your foot? Your feet aren't sealed, are they?"

She paused. Slowly, the girl brought her foot up, then tapped it lightly on the floor. Though, with the hollow sound of her heels came the same, frustrating words.

"These lips are sealed."

Ren's eyes narrowed at this, his mind drawing the conclusion that there _was_ someone controlling her. With a finger, he gestured to the red ribbon tied around the girl's neck. "Is that the thing controlling you?" he asked curiously.

The gesture at the ribbon, however, caused a rather unexpected result. The girl's eyes widened in shock, as if she was suddenly possessed. Erupting from her chair, she slowly backed away from the table, until her hands were desperately pressed against the wall. 

"These lips are sealed! These lips are sealed! These lips are sealed!" she cried. 

"Whoa, that's freaky," he blinked in surprise, then softened his voice. "Alright, I won't point at your ribbon any more. Can you, uh, stop your seizure thing now?"

She drew a sharp breath and expelled it in that same beat, slowly calming down. Tentatively, the girl took a few steps forward, lifted up the fallen wooden chair and sat back down. 

"I'm sorry," she muttered, her eyes suddenly finding the table very fascinating. 

"It's fine, you've been through a lot." he said reassuringly, then reached inside his briefcase and produced a pen and paper. "Are you able to write?" he asked.

A slow, nervous look at the paper, her eyes distilled with uncertainty - as if she wasn't sure of the answer herself. Slowly, the girl picked up the ballpoint pen, but just as soon, her fingers began to tremble and shake. Before Umi could even do anything, her hand moved by itself, gliding along the paper in a series of fluid pen strokes. Slowly, her eyes narrowed and her face scrunched up in frustration and anger. 

"Argh!" she screamed, scrunching the paper into a ball inside her hand and throwing it at Ren, who quickly swept his face out of the way. Deflated, Umi slammed her face against the table, causing it to rock slightly. 

Ren, however, took both the improvised attack and failure in stride. Putting the pen away, he activated his Lantern on the table, the keyboard of blue digital light forming in front of him. On it, he typed up up the name of the principal suspect in the whole debacle: Jōji, the brothel owner. On the side of the Lantern, a snapshot of the man appeared; pale, gaunt, with yellow eyes and a face that seemed experienced with frequent drug use and visits to the tattoo parlour. The Houki didn't bother hiding his distaste.

"Do you recognise this cretin?"

Umi lifted her head from the table to see, her eyes widening ever so slightly in surprise, before gradually being replaced by the visage of defeat. "These lips are sealed," she muttered again. 

Then she remembered. The rule the Konoha boy made. Lifting her right shoe up, she brought it down on the ground gently, confirming a 'yes' for the question. 

"Was he the one who gave you the ribbon?" he said, this time not even physically pointing at the ribbon in case she freaked out again.

The girl tapped her left foot. "These lips are sealed."

"He has an accomplice?"

She tapped her right foot. "These lips are sealed."

"Is the partner a shinobi?"

This time, there was no response whatsoever. No tapping of the foot or a verbal response; she was just as stumped as he was. Ren carried on anyway.

"Have you met him before?"

The girl tapped her right foot, but along with it, came the words which were beginning to drive her insane. 

"These lips are sealed."

"Is the accomplice a male?"

She tapped at her left foot. "These lips are sealed."

"Another question," he said, his gaze suddenly serious. "Do you know what would happen if I tried to cut off your ribbon?"

At the mention of her ribbon, she gave a grimace, suddenly feeling a small tremor at the soles of her feet. She stamped her left foot, stomping out the strange feeling of anxiety that filled her with the question. 

Ren considered this. "Would you like to try?"

Her eyes widened once more, as if they'd adjusted to the continuous motions of her widening and closing them over and over again. "These lips are sealed!" She stood from her chair.

Another sign. This was getting a little annoying. "Alright, I'm getting tired of playing twenty questions," he said, and entered sensor mode to try and identify anything strange about the ribbon the girl was so protective about. ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 12, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
RED RIBBON MYSTERY
PART 9

____________________________________​
His finding was surprising, but not completely beyond his expectations. The ribbon seemed to have a life of its own, radiating a strange shade of purple chakra that blanketed over what should have been Umi's. 

"I see. Someone else is superimposing their chakra onto her to control her actions," he muttered. "Then, in theory, if I cut off the ribbon, I should be able to sever the connection between that person and the girl..."

From his pouch, he took out a single shuriken. The steel tip gleamed under the light. Umi's eyes went dead as soon as she saw the shuriken, the mere sight of the weapon almost driving her insane. Her head shook left to right slowly, then began to accelerate. 

"These lips are sealed, these lips are sealed, these lips are sealed..." she chanted in her same mantra.

But what was it that made her so afraid? Was the enemy controlling her through the ribbon somehow? If so, was it a warning? Or was it merely a part of the ribbon's 'programming'? Regardless of the reasoning, her instinctive fear had a tight grip over her now and, without another word, she sprinted towards the door, pounding at it desperately. 

"These lips are sealed! These lips are sealed!"

Not rising from his chair, Ren flicked his hand through the air casually. Between her fist and the door, a wall of shimmering chakra formed, locking her inside the room. 

"Sorry, I can't just let you leave like that," he gave a smile and rose from his chair.

She turned around, the hairs on her arm and back shooting up as a crisp static ran through the air. 

"T-these lips..." 

She brought her hands up defensively as she backed up to her chair, bringing it up to her face. "These lips are sealed!" she wailed. 

The static in the room got more intense, to the point where even the hair kept in her neat perm was beginning to stick up. Ren's voice was deadly serious. 

"Nothing you can do to stop me, I'm afraid. I'm cutting that thing whether you like it or not."

He sensed her chakra again, trying to feel if there were any fluctuations inside the ribbon. Normally, there would be a spike in activity level in a person's 'flame' if they were worried, anxious or feeling any other particularly strong emotion. But, to his disappointment, there was nothing; the flame stood still, unperturbed despite the fact that its host was now in hysterics. 

"... bah," he muttered, lowering his hand. "Not even a slight spike in chakra level."

The girl took this as an opportunity to run at Ren and swing the chair at his face. The Houki frowned and ducked out of the way, his eyes glinting with amusement. 

"Maybe it's Kei-san's turn."​


----------



## Bringer (Oct 12, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

"Well North, you have yourself a deal." Hado replied with a much more cheerful tone. Now that he was completely one hundred percent sure the elegant kunoichi wasn't going to feed him bricks, he felt as if he could be himself. As the two walked off towards the direction to the bakery, Hado was disappointed that it wasn't a longer walk. He had so many things he wanted to tell her, but considering the bakery was literally an "eye" distance away he was content with small talk for now. 

"You know... You might be the second person that I might consider a friend." The teen revealed to the girl. _"Yep... Totally sounding like a loser right now."_ The shinobi cleared his throat. "What I mean is, I didn't have much friends growing up. When I became a shinobi, a man took me in... And I sort of got wrapped up into his dysfunctional family. So I can't really count them as friends. Their more like a surrogate family... Though I'd never tell them that." Something the young Terumi did not know were personal boundaries when it came to himself. If he considered somebody a friend, he'd put his whole life out there. 

"I've met a few people... Mostly on missions or during the Chunin exams. Most of it was simply shinobi crossing paths... The norm. However... There was this one person who stood out."  Hado smiled to himself fondly. "Her name was Kirisaki, and I truly consider her to be my first friend." And just then they arrived at the bakery. "I'll be back in the same amount of time it'd take a fourteen year old to go and buy some cinnamon rolls."  The shinobi said to North, giving her another one of his toothy grins and a thumbs up as he entered the bakery. 

___________________________________

"T-Thorry Imm late." The shinobi walked out carrying giant plastic bags filled with containers that held various delectables. Being held in his mouth was a cookie that was bigger than his head.  Hado faced the sky as he tried to balance the cookies weight so it wouldn't split in two and fall to the ground. He walked over to a nearby bench outside of the bakery, and sat. How did he afford all of these sweets? Let's just say a certain mission that involved red ribbons and saving a town from corruption pays well. After putting down the various plastic bags filled with containers filled with diverse bakery goods right next to him on the bench, he held the freakishly large cookie with his hands instead of his mouth. "I-I'm weak North. The aroma... I couldn't stop myself."" The boy spent a good ten minutes in there. 

Laughter was the poised girls response as she joined Hado on the bench. The Terumi reached into a bag and pulled out a container filled with cinnamon buns and handed it to her.  "So North I was thinking." This had been at the back of the shinobi's mind since he found out about her identity. He has definitely heard the stories about her, but that didn't bother him. She was a offspring of a Hozuki and Fennikkusu clan member. He understood the social stigma of it all, two people coming from rival clans falling in love. Star crossed lovers, if you will. It's shame, because Hado also learned about the aftermath of the relationship. Who knows, had they remained together... Maybe they... Maybe North could've ended such backwards thinking. 

"If you're a Hozuki... Do you know who Ken is? Ken Hozuki. He's actually the man I'm supposed to bring this alcohol too. He married a woman from the Yuki clan, and had two kids." With each second of silence, it would seem as if Hado would add another detail about the man. "If you don't know it's okay... I hear him and his family live outside of the clan, and sort of do their own thing if that makes sense."

A small silence passed as Hado broke a piece off of his humongous cookie and threw it in his mouth, and North took a bite of one of her many cinnamon buns."Hey, before you help me obtain that thing for Ken, how about we play a little game." The ivory haired shinobi smiled mischievously. "We each take turns asking each other questions." The boy broke another piece of his cookie, threw it in the air, and caught it with his mouth. "Ladies first."


----------



## Kei (Oct 12, 2014)

_A Child's Responsiblities 
Kyo Minami
Main Arc--[Flashback]
_​


There was something that stood out as Kyo interacted with the others. Kou and Soma was the first one who tried to get to know him. Rex overlooking there play, but he seemed more interested in Kyo. Watching his every move as he played with the girls, and soon enough there was Keisuke. The youngest one out of the group coming into the fry and playing around, but the only person that wasn?t playing stayed close by watching with the look of disgust and pain written on his face. 

Sosuke wasn?t playing with the others, standing by what he had said earlier about not wanting to play with a monster. Even when Rex patted his back to play with the others, Sosuke snorted and turned away from him.  However, his attitude didn?t go unnoticed by Kyo, even as he played around with the others. The thought crept inside the back of his head like a spider laying out its web?.

_Why did he call me a monster?_​
Kou jumped on top of him and they rolled around together before Soma and Keisuke launched their bodies in the middle of Kou and Kyo. Whatever game they were playing was rougher than what Kyo was expecting other kids to play. Though he enjoyed it, the rough playing around, the hair pulling, the tumbling and pushing, everything felt a bit more natural when they did it. 

Rex didn?t pull them away or anything, but if things got too rough he would just make a slight grunt before letting them go back to playing. 

_Am I a monster?_​
?I?m the monster! I am the monster!? Soma yelled holding up her hands, ?Fear me! Fear me! I?ll eat you up!?

Kou and Kyo yelled, as Keisuke began to tear up. However this type of play interested Sosuke as he finally joined the group.

?Soma not the monster!? Sosuke pointed down to Kyo, ?Kyo is the monster!?

Kou let out a scream before pushing away, she laughed, but she didn?t know what Sosuke was doing. Kyo looked up at Sosuke and felt himself bit the inner of his cheek. He had to be good, for his mother sake. Although this kid in front of him was a lot harder to get along with and he knew what he was doing which made it worse. 

Sosuke smirked, ?Monster! Monster! Kyo is the monster!?

?I?m not!? Kyo stood up and growled at Sosuke who just simply stuck his nose into the air, ?I?m not the monster!?

?Why are you getting so upset? We are only playing a game.? Sosuke shook his head and shrugged his shoulders, ?Unless you are really a monster?.?

?I am not a monster!?

?You are getting upset! THAT MEANS YOU ARE A MONSTER!?

*?I AM NOT A MONSTER!?*​
?Kyo! Sosuke! Stop!? Rex leaned up from his position on the wall causing the boys to both stop what they were doing, but Sosuke made on last little effort.

?Hehehehe, the monster should be placed in its cage??​
Kyo didn?t waste any time and closed the distances between him and Sosuke. Almost like it was a natural reaction, he curled up his fist and began to punch Sosuke repeatedly. Each time he tried it harder and faster, but Sosuke was the older one and easily toppled over him. 

?Look whose showing their true colors?.Monster.? Sosuke said before punching Kyo straight in the nose.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 12, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Fuzengakure > Cloro ]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two II]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
At first the boy couldn't help himself from staring at her curves, which her choice of outfit only seemed to encourage. More so, it seemed that she was happy over the fact that his eyes seemed to wander. Even if it was for the briefest of moments. It was a telling encounter as his dark green eyes meet her vibrant yellow that seemed to ooze of life. The game between the two had already started, she was the White Pieces of the Board and, with that outfit she'd had already made her move. 

'Knight's Pawn to B-3'

It was a classic opening move, not one that Satoshi was expecting. But one that the boy could indeed play against as the girl returned the formal curtsy of giving her name.   

?My name is Kei Sili?.? Kei smiled warmly before bowing her head, ?It?s nice to meet the both of you.?

Formalities, so atop her eye catching dress she was highly formal, something that didn't denote the choice of clothing she wore this day, which was business with a side of pleasure, a means to an end to seal a deal. In the business world, it more cut and dry, more to the point which meant the girl was something else before she became what she is now or. Or she is a rare business woman that kept her formalities. A bit rarer, but given this _is_ Fuzen, it was an option that was just as likeily as the former. "No, the pleasure is mine." is replied, it was his turn to make a counter move. 

'King's Pawn to E-6'

"It is always nice to be in the company of elegant women." is added as he returned the bow to Ms. Sili. As he returned to his normal posture, Rikka gave the former shrine maiden a cheerful grin, she was pretty and made the girl almost forget the horrors she lived through in this place that she was once proud to call home. But, as with any venture of this nature, it was time to get down to business. Expressing, with a coy smile, that it was good that they arrived on time she pulls a ticket for each out of a folder that she carried under her right arm. This told Satoshi two things, one Yomi was professional  and two, she prepared in case Satoshi brought anyone along. Which meant this was a planned venture, and not one that was haphazardly thrown together. An excellent thing is thought as his employer's contact led him toward the train that would lead them further into Black's territory to a little known town that stood in the shadow of this once great Village.

Cloro. 

It was a perfect place to hide if you wanted to vanish. Off the grid and a lot of cracks to just slip through, sadly. Cloro was a junction town, it meant that whatever it was they were looking to attain, they were looking to run further. While the town was full of cracks to take advantage of in a flight, it was small enough that everyone seemed to know everyone else. It was a small home town feel that most strangers would stick out in. 

With a nod, Satoshi follows behind Kei as she walked toward the train, expecting coach Satoshi was surprised a bit when the girl began to walk toward the private cars at the front of the train. Seemed that this Yomi spared no expense, which meant that she was powerful or had money. Though that was a bit of a silly thought, because one usually walked in hand with the other. Entering the car, he is met with a lavishness that he rarely got to enjoy, and truth be told he almost was lost in the moment. The air was perfumed with the scent of Fuzen's iconic Spider Lily. It was a pleasant smell and Rikka seemed to dance in it's fragrance as the two older ninja slid into a booth that was set with all sorts of baked goods and a steaming pot of tea. 

It was lavish, maybe a bit too lavish but he couldn't complain. It wasn't coming out of his pocket. Being a courteous hostess Sili poured both a cup of tea just as the ticket collector arrived to make sure they weren't vagabonds. Though he quickly recognizes Kei and engages in some idle chat as he took the tickets. While to two spoke, Rikka slid in the both aside Satoshi and looked at the assortment of sweets. Here eyes gleamed with child like want and looked to her 'guardian' a simple nod tells her that it'd be okay to partake of the food. Soon the collector and Kei were done speaking she turned her eyes back to Satoshi who simply sat across from her elbows off the table, but arms slightly resting on it's edge. Hands folded over one another he simply looked down at his cup of tea as if in thought. 

Again the young lady rolls out the courtesy, thanking him for taking the job. It wasn't necessary though. Not in his eyes, like Kiri, Suna Shinobi weren't one for high class formality. They killed or did what was needed. 

"I'll do my best not to disappoint then." is replied as Kei expressed looking forward to doing business with him. 

"I was only informed that this is to be discreet. So, Ms. Sili, if you do not mind me asking, what is it that we intend on doing in Cloro?" ~


----------



## Chronos (Oct 12, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
_Found By Fate_​
Lifting himself after being punctured through the chest, the static still swirling through his inside, he forced himself to his foot, breathing heavily, eyes loosing focus as blood ran across his arm. Something connected, and yet he himself didn't know what. Closing his right eye, he inspected the boy who seemed have had gathered the entirety of his kinetic blow. Raiken's blood still radiated, which caused him feel at ease, but as its been a few days its effects were diminishing, slowly repairing its broken tissue, almost too close to death, he questioned the weight of such action.  

Slowly, Ren lifted himself up off the ground. His senses were completely thrown out of whack; his ears felt like they'd been blocked with water, his eyesight was producing triples of Rosuto and the nausea made him want to throw up. Resisting the urge to commit to such an undignified action, the Houki wiped away the blood flowing down from his now broken nose.

"You pack one hell of a punch, you bastard," he commented slowly.

His voice reached Rosuto's ears, "Shit..." He said as his hand placed itself on the wound, his left eye, witnessing as blood dripped almost like the time when Satoshi cleaved his arm. Such a view almost caused him to worry. Eyes gazing upon the boy of Konoha, as he lifted himself from the ground up, he was still able to move... His resilience was almost noteworthy. 

"Can't say if you're lucky to have survived that, or just persistent like a roach."   

"It's taking all I have to just talk," Ren shouted, his hearing still messed up by the kinetic blast. His eyes drifted to the wound he inflicted, his gaze still fuzzy. "I think you and I both know that we can't continue this, though."

"Speak for yourself..." Although the wound didn't show any sign of a quick recovery like days past, he released his hand from it, already the wound had slowly begun to patch itself. But at this point, Rosuto began to think about what had Kirisaki told him... The words resonated in his mind, and it bothered him. It was as if a tick continued to pick at his mind. Here, before him stood another soul that was responsible for many of the lives of Eien Machi. And now he was standing, about to make a choice, to let him live... or to kill him on the spot. A boy whom preaches to wanting to stop the coup... 

"Regeneration," he stated flatly. "You've got to be fucking kidding me."

A small ball of thunder chakra flickered in front of him. Using Redan again at this point would have been a huge stretch of his abilities and likely leave him completely paralyzed - if not unconscious - afterwards, but it was better than just letting him get killed. 

"If you want another go, I'm all for it," he said, though his shaky gaze and paled face betrayed his words.

"..." 

Witnessing the struggle of his movement he noted something, reminded himself of a moment passed... There was a time, indeed, where he would've just ended it. Yes, at ths moment it would be the better option. It would be the wisest. To eliminate him would be the best option. Yes, as he closed to the boy, knowing that his moments wouldn't be at par with his body, he could simply paralyze and end it all but.

"Drop your hand. I'm done. I don't want to fight anymore." 

The ball of condensed chakra dispersed in the air. "Why the change of heart?"

"Just be glad that I had one." 

He narrowed his eyes. "I could have taken you if I could have accounted for your stupid healing thing," the boy mutters, then nods his head downward the mountain trail.

"I parked my car there. What say you we have a temporary truce until we reach the nearest town around here?"

Rosuto's eyes looked at the beaten man. Maybe he would've lost. Maybe if this man would've had the knowledge, would had beaten him? Yes, of course... Maybe he wasn't as powerful as he believed... Maybe he was simply fooling himself. Or maybe the man was simply throwing idle threats.

"And what makes you think I'd trust a man sent to kill me?" 

Ren gestures to the pool of blood gathered at his feet. "Your wound might have stitched, but you've still lost a lot of blood. And my sensing tells me you've lost at least just as much chakra," he says.

"As for me, I don't think I can move without falling all the way down this hill either. It's in both of our best interests here."

"I've died once." He said without much worry in his voice.

"Even so..." 

He walked towards the boy, lifted him on his shoulder and guided him towards his vehicle. 

"I won't join you. But I'll do you a favor and at least take you to your car." 

Ren gave a slight nod, not even bothering to struggle as he got lifted up like a doll. "I'll send a report saying that you went to Amegakure. That might ease things for you a little," he said.

"What made this kindness erupt?" 

"An understanding from a likeminded shinobi," he said, giving his best effort at a shrug. "I don't particular care that you tried to beat on Akaya."

He kept silent. Walking towards the direction shown previously. His vehicle stood in front several meters from him. Opening the door, he placed the young Shinobi upon the seat. Pulling back he witnessed as he stumbled slight, but quickly retaliated. 

"Thanks then. I'm not saying its wise. If any of your comrades step on my boundaries, I won't hesitate. Remember that." 

"If any of my friends come after you," Ren spoke, relaxing in his seat. "It'll be with support. And, by the way..."

"I'll be keeping tabs on you now that I have a rough idea of where you are. Try not to do anything too illegal, unless you're hungry for a rematch." And with that, he set the car into ignition.

"...Then I guess... I'll be seeing you again." Turning, he began to pace away from his location. Heading towards his haven, a place where he can finally rest.


----------



## Hollow (Oct 12, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
C-Rank Mission - Are You Afraid of The Dark? III



Yuuko was blindly running at the speed of light in the direction of what the 10% of her mind hoped was the kitchen. The rest of her brain was too busy coordinating her feet with keeping her hands in her ears and her eyes shut tight in order not to see the ghosts that were definitely chasing her down the halls. And she was doing a fine job out of it. Seriously. Tora-sensei would be proud. So when she suddenly felt something squishy and soft hitting her straight in the face, Yuuko thought that was finally it. Today was the day she was finally going to die. But as she fell back, screaming at the top of her lungs the only thought running inside her head was that her mama was going to kill her.

That didn?t really make any sense until she stopped screaming and started thinking. The squishy thing was actually?dough? From the kitchen? Panting heavily she sat up and started her work on getting all the gooey stuff off her. Which was easier said than done. It was stuck to her skin, her clothes?even her hair. At least all of her fear was replaced by annoyance and confusion. And the idea of her mama killing her finally made sense. There was no way she was going to go home with her clothes in that way without get a beating. 

?What happened?? She shouted in the kitchen?s direction, lifting herself to her feet again while still trying to get little pieces of dough to come out of her hair. Finally walking into the room where the food bombardment seemed to come from, Yuuko went from finding it all incredibly weird to laughing so much she had to bend down because her stomach was beginning to hurt. From looking at the two of the three girls that had been in the kitchen with her (the remaining one had gone off somewhere), she could pretty much guess Akane was the one guilty for the explosion. 

Boy, were they going to get yelled at when the manager comes in the morning and sees what the group did.

For now she just gave a thumbs up to Taberu when she asked if everyone was okay and listened attentively when the robots voices sounded in the whole building. They didn?t sound as scary as Yuuko imagined them to be. Then again, they were made for children?s entertainment so it made sense not to give them scary voices. And the youngest of the group was seriously grateful for that fact. It was ridiculous to fear something that speaks so childishly. ?I guess there was nothing to be afraid of, after all!? She almost sung the words with a big grin stuck on her face. 

It lasted up until a terrifying scream penetrated their ears. Yuuko felt shivers run down her back and she subconsciously stepped closer to the girls, nodding madly when Taberu suggested it was best not to get separated. 

She almost threw up when they saw the body. It was bloody and raw on the eyes. By now, the girl had already seen her small share of deaths but none as gruesome as this one. Yuuko had only needed one glance before she looked at the far corner and kept her eyes off the area with the body. She didn?t know the girl personally but she felt bad for the way she had died and the fact that her family would have to bear with the fact that their daughter died because of robotic dolls.

Yuuko didn?t get to see Taberu take a bite out of the genin?s body but she did hear what their oldest group member said and that made her sick beyond control, as well as scared. No way in hell did Yuuko want to end up getting killed by toys and eaten by a member of the same squad as her. That was possibly the worst ending ever to a first (and last if she actually died) C-rank mission experience. 

Taking a deep breath so she could sweep any courage she had left in the corners of her mind, Yuuko hugged herself and clenched her teeth. ?I don?t know how they let these things live when they know what?s behind them. I think we should go ahead and shut them down. Our mission?s to?to?? The coward couldn?t even finish her line before she froze, staring wide eyed at the open door.

With its head peeking through the opening, one of the dolls stood there. A creepy smile on its fox-like face. Yuuko raised a shaking finger to point, her mouth open in a silent scream.​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 12, 2014)

Ran Furoshima

Guarding The Gala

Orchestra City- Resident Skumfuck​












?So go ahead.? Jinchi picks Ran up and pins him to the wall. ?Say your final words.? Ran nodded, ?Well... two things.? He turned to look at Chika, lying collapsed on the ground. ?You shot my girlfriend.? Ran let out a little sigh, ?Can?t help but blame myself a little for that?? Jinchi turned his head to the side. ?Why.. ain?t you more pissed kid?? ?Hmm?? Ran looked up, his eyes showing no signs of pain or fatigue. ?Oh. That?s because I?m behind you.?  Jinchi quickly turned his head to see what was going on, nothing? but a sharp pain in his stomach. 

?W?what?? He looked back at the wall, but Ran was gone, only his shirt left in the man?s hand and a kunai left in Jinchi?s stomach.  ?He didn?t substitute... no way...? Jinchi grabs the kunai and with one quick motion pulls it out, blood spurting out, mixing with the falling drops of rain. ?Clones are fun. Ever use em?? Ran?s voice came from behind him, the Assassin turned to see him? his target, sitting there on a bench, no cares in the world. ?You used a clone?? Jinchi raised his sword up and slashed downward, Ran?s body vanishing on impact, only a log left sliced in two.

?Wow? you?re? an idiot aren?t you?? Ran?s head tilted to the right as a confused look came upon his face. ?HOW DID YOU DO THAT!? Jinchi shouts, slashing once more, his massive blade finding itself imbedded in the wooden light pole. ?How? How are you dodging!?? Ran gently leaned down, revealing himself to be standing on the man?s shoulders. ?I?m faster than you.? Jinchi let out an annoyed grunt, the pain from his wound radiating through his body as he reaches up and fails to grab Ran. 

?God damn it?? The assassin grunts, gripping the kunai wound. ?How cold of you? You could have taken me out at any time and instead you let me kill your girl??  Jinchi grinned, that?d get hi- ?Huh..?? He looked down, a blade piercing through his chest, it was his partners? ?When??  His eyes widened, ?Shit..? ?Hard to speak with a sword in your lunge isn?t it?? Ran twists the blade, Jinchi lets out a pained groan as he falls to his knees. ?You pushed the Chika button. You ought not have done that.? 

The assassin reached back to try and get a hold of Ran?s leg, ankle, something, but nothing was there. The sword was gone as well; his ability to breathe was returned. ?Killing intent??  He took a deep breath, his lungs feeling as though they?d been freshly thawed out.  CRACK! A Shamisen connects to the side of his head sending him barreling down the street. Another hit comes from beneath as a guitar knocks him into the air, flipping end over end as a drum is smashed into his back sending him crashing into the hard concrete below. 

?Just? how fast are you.? Jinchi coughs, blood trickling into the puddle beneath him. Seven Ran?s stood over him, each with blade in hand. ?Faster than your eyes will ever perceive.?  The blades all pierce into him at once, blood sprays from his wounds, his body goes limp. ?There is one last thing I never told you.? Jinchi weakly looks up at the sound ninja? ?You?re in a genjutsu.? The world fades to black before returning to normal. Jinchi is kneeling in the middle of the road, his sword slung over Ran?s shoulder, handle being gripped firmly.  ?Shit?? Jinchi?s wounds were severe, his body wouldn?t move? ?Check mate.? Ran swings the blade quickly and with purpose.  ?Who are you?? He smirks, just before the blade makes contact.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Night Lights

 We made our way off the railing as safely as possible, but before I could step off Raiken grabbed me by the waist and my back, swinging me off my feet and into his arms. He spun around once, acting as if he didn't have enough control to suddenly hold me, but I just laughed. He could be so silly sometimes. I knew he was just joking and he would never let me go. Heading towards the door, he looked down to me within his arms saying:

 "You know, you're heavier than you look."

He mused jokingly. I pushed against his chest, trying to free myself from his grasp but to no avail. 

"Yeah, whatever you say."

After opening the door we barged through two rooms before encountering one with a women inside. The women had been Thalia, staring outside a window as cold air rushed inside. Upon approaching her she turned her head and gave us a quick glance before looking back out the window. Raiken allowed me to fall onto my feet now, as I slowly approached her.

"You know...If this group needs a place to stay for the night, they're welcome to stay at our hotel."

I was confused at Thalia's generosity. Even though the decor was constantly updated and the scenery around the hotel was always kept fresh, she always claimed it was closed. She liked to keep the building to herself, hiring a very small staff to keep it all afloat. But to see her allow these people to stay for the night, it was strange to say the least.

"This isn't like you Thalia, why would you do this?"

"...I don't know..."

She said, resting her hand under her chin as she continued to watch the scenery pass by. I wondered what got into her, but it wasn't right for me to question. If she wanted to host then that was her own choice. I turned to Raiken with a smile on my face as I hugged him. He'd finally be able to see where I lived. Backing away he looked at me with a curious face.

 "What was that for?"

"Well you're going to be able to see my room! I can't wait to show you!"

The second I finished talking the train halted and screeched, as we swayed slightly to the back. The screeching quickly ended, showing that it was about time to leave the train. Raiken and I entered the cabin that the other four were staying in, Rue putting the action figures into her backpack, while Tate finished another glass of wine. Lily didn't seem interested in putting away her book, almost as if she didn't notice the train stopping, and as expected, Saya didn't even stop typing. Once the train doors opened though Lily closed her book with even marking what page she had been on and Saya emerged from her little booth.

 "So where are we staying for the night? We can't just go on the street. Did you think this part through?"

  "We already have arranged plans for the night."

He replied. Lily seemed quiet for the most part after this. We all exited the train, with Thalia following behind the rest of us. Rue looked up to her, almost as if she wanted to ask her a question that was burning on her mind. Allowing her curiosity to get the best of her, she finally spoke up.

 "So are you going to give Lily your V-Word because you love and care for her."

Tate just started chuckling, hearing this question actually being ask. Thalia rolled her eyes, knowing that Rue didn't know what in the world she was talking about. Lily's posture tightened up almost as if she wanted to burst out and yell, but I knew she didn't want to yell at Rue. Her fist just tightened, trying to keep a calm manor. Thalia hunkered down towards Rue, getting close to her ear as if she were trying to be quiet, but being loud enough to where the rest of us could hear.

"Well who knows. I think Lily and I would love to show each other our V-Words, it would make us both very happy."

 "Alright that's it, why are you even with us anymore? Just shut up and go fuck off."

"Is that a way to talk to your host?"

 "Host...No, Raiken she can't be serious."

 "She has a hotel that she's willing to lend us rooms for free for a night. There's no reason to go against her offer."

Lily turned back around, obviously not in the mood to argue. But luckily they weren't arguing for that's when patrol members from Konoha appeared. Thalia laughed at their advance, saying:

"Didn't expect you guys to come so far from the gate, what's the deal."

"Oh Thalia-San didn't know it was you....It's protocol now. With rising tensions between White and Black we've been ordered to see who is permitted to enter from this distance. You can go on through Thalia, but the other six, we have to check their Shinobi ID numbers."

I rolled my eyes, but then again I've only been a genin for what, six months? It's clear that I may not have the most imposing appearance, so that's probably why they didn't recognize me. After the six of us told them our shinobi ID numbers they cross referenced them with their databases, Saya smiled, her hacking from earlier had worked. The guards stood aside saying:

"Sorry for the inconvenience, we hope you understand." 

With that we made our way into the village. At this point Thalia led the way, showing the path to her gigantic hotel. It stood fifty stories high into the sky near the outskirts of the village. Taking the key out of her pocket, she unlocked the doors and swung them open, allowing the rest of us entry.

"Behind the counter are keys. I don't care which room you take but only take one. They should all have their own person showers and entertainment, as they're all sweets. Anyways have at it."

She made her way to the elevator, obviously tired from all the traveling. The other four made their way to behind the desk, where instead I turned to Raiken with a smile on my face.

"So, I'll show you my room, okay?"

  "Yeah, let's go see it."

He held my hand all the way to the elevator. We clicked the button and entered the next avaliable elevator. Clicking the fiftieth floor, we let it ride up the entire way, with our hands intertwined. As we reached the final floor we locked our lips, parting as soon as the doors opened. We made our way through the hallway, where we eventually reached my room. 5021. I unlocked the door, opening up my room, exactly as I left it. Inside had been a large queen bed, a large television stand with a cabinet, a walk in closet, a dinner table and coffee table near the window. The window had a view of the entirety of Konoha, which looked like little fireflies down in the village due to all the lights. The bathroom had a shower, bath, and jacuzzi which I had yet to use. I turned to Raiken, smiling:

"This isn't much but it's where I live."
​


----------



## Kei (Oct 12, 2014)

_

Wet&Wild
Liquid Time Event
Interaction: Edie
Kyo Minami_​


How was he going to order something when he didn’t even know her favorite food? Kyo looked around and saw so many items that it nearly made his eyes spin. From different selections of meats, fishes, and chicken, Kyo took a deep breath. Maybe she would want something sweet instead? Though as soon as he opened his mouth to order, he instantly closed it. Maybe she didn’t like sweet things like Kei did? Maybe she liked spicy things, or even bitter things?  The simple fact that he didn’t know what she liked to stuff in her face confused Kyo. 

Not because it just showed how much he didn’t really know her, which was something to worry about, but the simple fact it was playing Fuzenkagure roulette.  Any route he took wounded him out of two reactions, one a complete and utter reaction of annoyance and disbelief.

_“I can’t believe that you got me this! Who did you think I am? Ugh! A low life that doesn’t know my palette more likely!”_​
He could imagine her getting fed up and throwing the meal back at him. Though maybe it was him overreacting? She wouldn’t do something so childish like throw something he brought back at him? Kyo felt the world sitting on his shoulders. Why couldn’t she be simple and tell him what she wanted? Why did she leave this up to him? 

If some grace by god he gets this right, he might get one of her cute reactions where she actually was docile for a few minutes. 

_“Ah…this is my favorite…How did you know?”_

….​
….​
Maybe he took way too many hits to the head in his lifetime.

_“Sir you’ve been standing here for 15 minutes, are you going to order something or what?” _The cashier asked as Kyo face skewered in pain. The moment of truth was upon him, he could hear the death bells toll as he lifted up his fingers. The great Phoenix would frown in displeasure he closed his eyes and pointed at a random thing on the menu. 

Though a sharp yell that pierced the heavens of his mind made Kyo turn around, not only to see a displeased lined that had been building up in the fifteen minutes Kyo took to make a choice, but also a certain heiress talking to  the dogs that needed a muzzle. 

Kyo broke out into a huge smile as he rushed out of the line causing the people in the line to let out a breath of relief. 

Thank the gods old and new! That the Phoenix’s that rules over his clan! Kyo picked up his speed as a smile creped on his face. The three goons saw him coming and for a minute they saw a flaming red head of death.

Almost as graceful as Kyo could managed, he jumped up in the air and slammed his foot down on the one closes to Edie. Using his chest as a bouncing off point, he landed next to her. 

He had gotten out of trouble….Kyo chuckled to himself, this was perfect! Utterly and perfectly! 

THESE FOOLS DIDN’T EVEN KNOW THAT THEY SAVED HIS ASS!

“I’m feeling generous today….” HE WAS GOING TO BE A GRACEFUL GOD, “So I’ll go easy on you dogs~”

THERE WAS A GOD AND HE LOVED KYO!


----------



## Kei (Oct 12, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili_​




Kei eyes fell on Satoshi, there was something interesting about him, so many things that she wanted to ask, but she would hold her tongue for now.  She studied him as she felt he did her. That was what people do when the game was being played. She leaned back as she watched his eyes watch hers, a small smile curved on her lips.  That powerful gaze, Kei leaned back as she crossed her legs and sipped her tea, but her eyes never once left his. 

Though when she did decided that their little staring contest was enough, she slowly brought her gaze away from him. Closing her eyes she sipped her tea and placed the folder in between them.  As she did, she allowed her gaze to quickly look at the girl. Many children were misplaced during the attack, parents separated from their children, and then children that didn?t have a home to return to.  Setting the cup to the side, she picked up the rose color macaroon and gave her one. 

?Please don?t hesitate to take some. Macaroons are really good.? She gave her a napkin before placing the rose colored macaroon in front of her and turning her attention back to Satoshi.

?We have a problem that needs to be solved, and a punishment that needs to be dished out.? Kei allowed her gaze to turn away from them, brushing her hair behind her ear, she cocked her neck to the side. ?However, I must get down to the bottom of everything. I need to know who, and why this happened.?

She looked at Satoshi, her amber eyes catching his yet again. This was her playground, this was her game, and her field. When her eyes fell on his, it reminded her of the flower spider. The spider that hid in the bright flowers, right there and pure daylight, but their prey didn?t know that. So as they neared the flower, the spider attacked, and that was Kei.  When it came to attention, she wanted nothing more to be the only one in his eyes.

?His name is Ryun,  and he was an important piece when it came to Yomi?s business in Suna. Just so happen one day while Yomi was checking up on things, he disappeared, and so did her money.?​
Kei forced herself not to shiver, Yomi anger was a real thing, and a thing that Kei wasn?t used to. So seeing that older lady upset was almost like seeing a shooting star. A composed in collected person like that yelling and cursing was too amazing not to see and remember. 

?If I tell you word for word, about what she wants you to do to him, I feel like I myself will be tainted.? Kei  sighed, ?Though I want to get to the bottom of this more than anything. I understand Yomi?s anger, but doing something so reckless as what she has planned?I don?t want to resort to such actions.?

Kei looked down at the cookies, ?That is where you come in?.If push comes to shove, then you?ll be dealing out the punishment. I won?t get in the way when it comes to that part, but I will make sure that it is done to Yomi?s liking.?

?Once we arrive, I?ll be meeting Ryun,  under the guise that I want to buy his house.? Kei smiled as she looked back up Satoshi, ?And you?ll be my partner. Please let?s get along together~?


----------



## Kei (Oct 12, 2014)

_

A Woman's Trouble
Liquid Time Event
Mission
Kei Sili_​


When Ren left the room with the look of total lost. Kei could only give him a weak smile. These things were gentle manners and Kei didn?t know what to say or do. Though as she entered the room, Kei could only hope that she could get some type of lead. Even though there was a chance that there would be none, the only thing they have and only have was the red ribbon. Kei performed a calming genjutsu, to hopefully fix the atmosphere that Ren left.  She sat across from the girl and nodded at her.

She adjusted her hands, ?I won?t touch your ribbon, and that is a promise.? Kei smiled gently before looking at the girl. It seemed she calmed down a bit, but it also maybe this type of interrogation wasn?t the key. Kei didn?t say a word, she only looked at the girl, her eyes scanning every bit of her body. Every curve and angle, and when she met the girls eye, she seemed kind of scared. 

Kei smiled again with a nod of her head.  Before she leaned across the table in which the girl instantly jumped back, and Kei picked up the piece of paper and pen.  The girl looked and sat back down before Kei picked up her hands again from off the table.

?Told you, I won?t touch you.? Kei smiled, though there was a reason why Kei did that.  If they were using them as workers, then this type of reaction wasn?t what they wanted. It would be a boner killer, unless they were some sick fuck. Though whoever was doing this, was a sick fuck. Kei scribbled something on the paper and passed it over to the girl. 

The girl looked down at the piece of paper but then back up at Kei, in which Kei only shrugged her shoulders. 

?You said your lips were sealed.? Kei smiled gently, before leaning forward and pointing to the paper, ?That doesn?t mean your hands are. Now are they??

The girl shot up a gaze between Kei and the paper in which Kei took a deep sigh, ?Someone took your voice away, and it must be very discomforting. It must be scary, but please believe we are here to help you.? Kei explained, it was probably scary working in that field. Kei didn?t work in the field but while working with Yomi, she knew something about sex workers. 

?Someone else is going to come in after me. And then another person is going to come in afterwards.? Kei explained before giving her a warm look, ?If you don?t talk to anyone, don?t worry, I will still do everything in my power to help you. I promise?.The person who did this to you will pay with his life?.I promise?.So even if you don?t write anything down, just know someone is fighting for you and your life.?

Kei reached out and touched the girl hand?.

?They_* will suffer*_ for what they did and I will make sure of it.? ​
Kei got up from her seat, ?You don?t have to write anything if you don?t feel like it, but either way. I will find the person who did this to you.?

"And you will be free."​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 12, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure > Cloro*

*[Fuzengakure > Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two III]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
The question was asked and gears were set into motion but instead of answering the boy's query. This Kei Sili decided that instead, they were going to engage in a staring contest, to see who blinked first. It was said once upon a time, that the eyes were the window to the soul. They told what the body would never betray. If that was true, what did his Jade Green eyes betray about him? Her golden ambers only held deep sorrow. A sorrow so deep that it threatened to consume the Suna Native. An eternity seemed to pass as the two refused to give in. After a few more moments the Fuzen Lily seemed that she was sated in what she saw in the window boxes of his soul. Allowing her eyes to close whist she dropped her gaze. 

Like a fine wine coinsure, the former Maiden took the honey dipped scent of the tea in before taking a small sip. After savoring the flavor for a moment she allowed her eyes to fall on the small girl at Sat's side, never one to frown all that often Rikka gave Kei a warm smile as she is offered a Macaroon. The girl's light green eyes lit up as her light blue hair bounced while she pulled one of her hands from around the handle of the doctor's bag that she carried. As her small fingers wrapped around the given food she looked over to the Puppeteer as if to ascertain his level of allowance. 

Satoshi wasn't strict on her, not by no means of the word, but he did expect her to be on best of her behavior. If she was going to be able to do what he did, she was going to have to show what ever 'Face' was needed for the situation, its what made Satoshi so easy to blend into the crowd. A simple nod is all she got while the boy finally made a move for his cup of tea. "Thank you very much Ms. Sili!" is exclaimed as he pulled the pastry off the napkin. Sliding back into the leather seat Kei then begins to go over the mission specifics. The boy's eyes close as he puts the cup down, it wasn't that he didn't know what the mission entailed. No it was quite the opposite, he wanted to see if what this contact says lines up with what he read.

He still didn't know how well he could actually trust Ryota, the man did want Satoshi to kill his own daughter. That was the kind of man it would be ill to cross and at this juncture, Satoshi was far too weak to do anything if he were to get on the man's bad side. Besides, Ryota is a story for another day. With a small tink, the cup Satoshi was drinking from is placed on it's dish. Much as the small note stated, they were to figure out the what, who and why this man would betray the trust of a fellow Black Citizen. One that held power and influence. So that begged the question, what would motivate the back stab? What was to gain? Sure, there was an off beat chance that this Yomi person could have died in Iwa's incursion into Fuzen, but one would want to make sure with sources first. So, that meant that their was either another person pulling the strings in the background or this Ryun person seriously jumped the gun on this one. 

As she spoke, that innocent girl showed herself again, she feared if she was to fully elaborate on what Yomi wanted done, than she herself would be tainted. Quite a funny thought if you really sat back and thought about it, considering that she was willing to go to Cloro, grab this person and if they didn't cooperate feed them to him. Yes, a funny thought indeed, but what ever allowed one to sleep soundly at night the boy supposed as he decided he wanted to sample one of the cookies that lay there for the taking. The girl also came with a cover story, this Yomi was a thorough person indeed setting it up as if Kei was to be buying a piece of property. 

This also placed another piece of the puzzle together making the much larger picture a bit more clear than it was before. This man own property in Cloro, meaning that not only were they on the run, but they either was born or had lived there for a while meaning that they aren't necessarily trying to further run. It also means that he would blend into the crowd if he felt threatened. "I completely understand Ms. Sili. As you will come to learn I am a person of many a talent. I can wear many faces when the time is needed." is stated while he divided off the part he ate on of the cookie. Handing the other to Rikka, as he wasn't much for sweets, he returned his gaze to Kei's. He could see the gears turning. Yes the words he spoke had peeked her interest, which meant she got the meaning of him saying he could wear masks. 

"I was taught that discretion is key in anything done. So, if my talents are indeed needed, there won't be anything that will lead back to you, Ms. Yomi or the Village of Fuzen." is stated. His speech was precise and on the point as he took his cup of tea back up. "My talents need me to be flexible, so I  can work on the 'fly as it were." is stated as he picked the dish up as well. "So, to make things easier on you, is there anything about me you would like to know, so you mind is more at ease working with me." ~


----------



## Laix (Oct 12, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
THE UNMARKED ARC
*PART 1*
______________________________​ "This isn't much, but it's where I live."

Was announced casually by Kirisaki, shrugging her shoulders with a plain smile on her face. Raiken almost scoffed at how badly she downplayed her dwellings. _(__Clearly a large television, queen sized bed and what he assumed to be hotel staff waiting on her beck and call "wasn't much")_ he thought, chuckling to himself with a half-smirk on his face.

He wandered deeper inside her room, taking in every detail with a look of awe in his blue yes. It was like Raiken was a kid again, exploring the home of a much wealthier friend with harmless envy. While at his age and with his childhood wealth wasn't much of a bother to him, it was still of interest to him to see Kirisaki lived so well. Not that he considered her poor or unfortunate but she didn't strike him as the kind of girl to live like this.

Then again, when they first met she never struck him as the sort of girl to have him so madly obsessed like this. Things can happen.

"It can't be _that_ amazing," She scoffed, her hand catching her subtle laughter. Raiken thought otherwise however, finally noticing the bathroom fitted with a shower, a bath and a _jacuzzi_. His eyes lit up with excitement seeing such expensive equipment installed in her bathroom. There was nothing more Raiken enjoyed than a steaming hot shower, just standing there and letting the water run down the back of his neck and drench his hair.

Plus, the jacuzzi! He was in heaven. Before he could even stop to think, he found himself unbuckling his belt and sliding his pants off alongside his boots. The vest, socks and underwear followed after before Raiken practically threw himself into the jacuzzi. 

Kirisaki could hear the whirring of the machine, causing her to cautiously investigate what he could be up to. Her eyes almost popped out of her skull when she saw his clothes sprawled across the bathroom floor with the man himself casually sat in her jacuzzi like he owned the place.

"Sorry, couldn't resist."
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 12, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Konohagakure]​*
[Smells Like a Mystery Akane-Doo! III]
*Liquid Time*​
Standing, Akane held her arms from her sides. Her bright red eyes flared from under the coating of off white gray. Looking down she almost was in disbelief at what had happened. She never once in her entire life up til now had food explode on her, much less cause a Foodcano that threatened to drown them in doughy goodness. Even though she just almost drown in that very same food, that wasn't the concern on Akane's mind as everyone regained their sense about them. The wave of dough and other food product had carried them from the kitchen and out into the Kid's Cove section of the pizzeria. Three of the girls that embarked on this mission was now separated by a little way and some chairs. Taberu was the first to completely come to her senses as Yuuko laughed her ass off at them looking like snow women. 

Even with the food that was stuck in her ears, the young redhead heard enough of the question to be able to answer it. Was she okay? Was SHE OKAY? Nope, not right at the moment, even though it was food the situation that she now found herself in was highly reminiscent of her trek through the Wind Country's Desert. Instead of sand though, it was dough that was in places that it shouldn't be. Hell, it was in places that Akane forgot that she had. "No" is grunted while she fumbled at the shorts that clung to her waist. "Fud w'ere" is added in grunts and growls while she pulled out on the shorts before a hand snakes in. 

"W'ere it no go!" is added while she dug clumps of the goo free. Akane didn't know what was worse, that fact that food was going to waste or the fact that it got past both her shorts and panties. A frown slid across her lips which caused the dough on her face to wrinkle but not betray the unease that was there. Slinging the goop away she twisted a bit and dug into her flank, it was everywhere. EVERYWHERE! She barely registered the robotic voices that rang in the air while she tried her best to get to where she could walk and not squish. So off the boots came as she absentmindedly sat back down in the dough. With a flick the heavy combination of leather, steel and shoelace flew through the air knocking a paper napkin dispenser off a table. While the cannibal made note of the fact the robots were waking up, the swamp native pulled her other boot off and simply dropped it to her side. 

She traded for them back in the Swamp before she came to Konoha, got them from a dear friend for a set of alligator teeth and now she'd have to go barefoot for the night. Setting cross legged she begins to wring dough out of her ears as Yuuko admitted, happily, that there was probably nothing to be scared of from these robots, they sounded so unimposing. That was until a shrill cry of death echoed through the building. This even got Akane's attention and she started to stand. Taberu was a bit slow on the uptake and her realization that they were missing someone only came moments before the a fore mentioned scream cut above the robotic choir. The ever skittish Yuuko backs up to her companions and was quick to agree that it'd be a good idea to stick together. Akane, still digging in her ears, walks along behind the two as they made their way into the dankness of the Cove.

Normally Akane would have smelled it, even before Taberu maybe. But with dough so far up her nose that she'll be sneezing dough balls for a month. All Akane can smell is nothing. Zip, zero nada. So when presented with that question, Akane shook her head, "Ah no smell nothin'." is replied while she pulled a hand to her left nostril. Pressing down, she breaths out as hard as she cold on the right. From her nose a white bubbled started to form before it popped with a clear mucus splat. "Ah haf fud in mah nose." is stated as if it weren't obvious by now.  As they walked they came across a rather grizzly scene, the other girl that had been with them lay in a pool of her own blood. Chunks of her body was missing as well as good portion of her skull. 

If Akane hadn't seen this sort of stuff so often in the swamps, she may have been as sick as poor Yuuko was at this point. Feeling a bit sorry for her, Akane walked up to her as the ever giddy cannibal took pleasure and ripping the heart out of their dead team mate. Like a deranged priestess she held it up before partaking of it. All they needed now were a set of three glowing stones and chanting monks high on drugs. Akane swallowed a bit as she watched the girl bite into the heart, like it was a light snack. Bad mojo, yup this was probably going to bring them some hella had mojo.  If it weren't bad enough, Taberu stated that she'd eat them as well if they were to die as well. Akane wasn't planning on doing that, she ate food. Not was food. But the words seemed to shake Yuuko more.

Mouth dry and face pale she pointed toward a small outcropping of plaster rocks. Akane's planned hug to comfort the girl quickly changed to get the fox as she laid her eyes on it. A fang lapped over her lower lip as she bounded around the Genin as she tried to mouth killer robot. With two bounds Akane cleared the distance even as the robot slipped into the darkness. Akane hit the rocks like a force of nature causing them to topple over sending her head over heels into the fox hole that Foxy had dove into just a moment ago. 

So much for staying together ~


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 12, 2014)

RanxChika

Guarding The Gala

Orchestra City

Fuck.​
"I should have seen that coming." Ran lets out a sigh as the beheaded assassin becomes a split log. "Substitution is powerful kid." Jinchi lets out a huffy, his body covered in stab wounds. "Every hit... you were stabbing into me." He grit his teeth, teaching into two pouches on his waist. "I'll return in kind!" Ran watched as he held up eight shuriken between his fingers, charging them with electricity. "You're genjutsu can't block this!" The weapons came flying, sparks shooting off in all directions. 

"Shuriken Magnitude!" The spinning blades quickly found their target, flying towards Ran. "Futon." Ran's hand's moved with blazing speed. "Great Breakthrough!" His chest expands and releases an incredible gust of wind, deflecting the Shuriken back into their caster, his eyes go blank as they pierce into his body. THUD! The assassins body falls to the ground. 

"S...shit..." Jinchi was barely holding onto his consciousness. He could hear the sound of stone being sliced, eyes wandering towards it. There is Ran, pulling the mans blade out of the ground and walking towards him. "You got away that time." Ran remarks, holding blade high into the air. "You were lucky. I let my anger blind me for a moment."  

His eyes grew dark, an evil smirk rolling across his lips. "See... Without Chika... I sort of lose control." The following and final sounds the assassin would hear, is the sound of his own blade cutting through his flesh, slicing his bone and digging into the concrete. "I thank you. Now i know... You're missing ninja." Ran twists the blade, "I hate missing ninja." 

Ran drops the blade and picks up Chika, heading back to Dashi's club. There was a few moments pause, Dashi in silence as an unconscious Chika is brought in covered in wounds... A Pause as Ran stands there dripping wet with blood coating him, but not a scratch on his frame... a pause as Chika is taken to the backroom... A pause when they waited for her to be declared alright...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 12, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kisei

Konohagakure​
_I watch her, pulling a light grey shirt on._ "I am ready to leave whenever the two of you are, but..." _Glancing over at Sano, I mutter something about him making the room a mess._ "Pff... That aside, Miss Inuzuka, I imagine people would quickly become suspicious and start making assumptions if they were to see you carrying around two blood-soaked shirts...along with the dried blood on your face. And I wager I would not want to be on your mother's bad side.". 

_Moving various furniture back to their original positions, I motion over towards the bathroom._ "The towels are hanging on the wall, to the left when you walk in. The floor is still a little slick; so mind your step; and the shower faucet is...'touchy'.

"T...Th-Thank y-you. I-I'll tuh-try n-not to t-t-t-take t-too long...". _I look at Ichi as she shuffles by; she jumps slightly and immediately directs her gaze to the floor, her face becoming flushed once again._ "Y...You b-b-better not t-try to puh-p-peek in a-at m-me!" _she stammers, closing and locking the door behind her._ 

...

"~Did she just call me a pervert?~"​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Fun in the Tub

 I was shocked he would make himself at home so quickly, not that I had a problem. But as the water bubbled and foamed I turned around. I knew that Thalia had bought me a bikini somewhere. I lost my yellow and blue one that I wore to Edie's swimming party, so she had to go buy me a new one. When I finally found it I grabbed black two piece swim suit, quickly got undressed and changed. I turned the corner and ran inside, almost jumping into the small pool. Raiken had a look of nervousness on his face as I entered but I didn't pay it any mind.

That was until I got in. I realized why he looked so nervous and why it was bad of me to rush on in here with him. I took another look at his clothes and saw that his boxers were left lying on the floor. He went in completely naked and I was basically on top of him. I fumbled backwards in the jacuzzi, slamming my back on the inner wall. 

"I-I'm sorry Raiken, I didn't expect you to be completely naked! I'll get out!"


"No, stay in, this is your room! I'll just leave rig-"

"AH! NO! Don't stand up!"

I squealed, where Raiken quickly sat back down. The awkwardness set in for a second, unsure of what to do. Raiken didn't want me to leave but I didn't want him to get up and leave because he was my guest and plus everything would be hanging right there. Finally Raiken brought up the courage, giving me a smile.

"Hey, just don't look down right?"

"Y-yeah"

I laughed awkwardly. But our hands inched towards each other. Even if he was naked I still felt comfortable to his touch, I felt at ease when I could feel him. I inched closer to him, holding our hands together, as I leaned in and kissed him. Knowing that we were together, that we could make something like this work, made it all the easier. We just sat next to each other, relaxing and letting the water do its thing, until I started to feel dizzy. I turned to him and gave him another kiss before admitting:

"I'm going to get out and dry off. I'm getting a little dizzy and it is getting pretty late. You'll be able to get dressed as soon as I get out."

I jumped out, grabbing one of the towels on the counter, and wiping my body off. I made my way to the drawers where I found my pajama's lying comfortably, all folded and neat. Taking them out and lying them on the bed, I started to undo my top piece when I felt something strange. As if something or someone were watching me. I turned my head and noticed Raiken with his boxers on and a towel over his shoulders, just snickering as if I just finally figured him out.

"Geez, go back inside!"

I threw my towel at him, as he caught it. Still chuckling slightly he walked back inside, giving me the privacy I wished. I undressed from my bikini and got into my pjs, where almost on cue, Raiken emerged in his bulky pants and shirt. Stripping the shirt off he allowed his hair to be ruffled, laying promptly on the bed all sprawled out. I dimmed the light down before turning to him.

"Hey we're sharing this bed!"

I jumped on, trying to steal as much room as he had, but he resisted greatly. We pushed and shoved one another until I gave up. Laughing slightly he moved over, keeping his arms close to his body. Smiling, I took my half of the bed, facing him. As soon as we faced one another he wrapped his arm around my body, and I to his. Holding our bodies close as our breath bounced off one another, just before I passed out from being so tired, I whispered...

"I love you..."

"I love you too..."
​


----------



## Laix (Oct 13, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
THE UNMARKED ARC
*PART 2*
______________________________​Lying in bed, cuddled together with the warmth of the other's body to keep them heated. It was nothing new, it was all familiar to Raiken who was slowly becoming accustomed to this relationship. However, there was one moment that seemed so insignificant on the outside but was a stomach-churning hurdle for the young man.

"I love you..." Kirisaki whispered, closing her eyes peacefully as she drifted off to sleep. Raiken paused for a moment, taking advantage of the fact her eyes were closed to display his visible surprise.

_Love?_ 

He couldn't wrap his head around it. He'd never experienced love, he didn't know what love was. With him and Lily, they never uttered the word. In fact he said it by complete mistake once, caught up in a moment as he pushed her against the bar after hours, tearing away her clothes. She immediately stopped, brushed him off and scolded him. She said it "ruined the moment" and "never to say it again". Thinking back on it, Raiken didn't even whole-heartedly mean it. He was probably talking about their relationship rather than Lily herself.

But, he was smart enough to know it would break Kirisaki if he didn't say it back. He was smart enough to know that couples say that to each other often yet he couldn't help how he felt. 

"I love you too..."

He muttered back reluctantly, rolling on to his back with his limbs sprawled across the bed. Her leg was now hooked over him and arms wrapped across his chest, snoozing away while he laid wide awake staring at the ceiling. It was sad. It was really sad but he didn't love her. Not just yet. Then again, he'd think to himself how he doesn't even understand what love is yet. How can he identify the feeling if he's never experienced it? Raiken began to think of the tropes surrounding it, the qualities that people often identify with love.

Raiken cared about her. He cared about her a great deal, he knew that much. He wouldn't hesitate to throw himself in front of a blade for her. It pains him to see her hurt, to see her cry and to see her so helpless.

As much as he hates to admit, he hated seeing her with Rosuto. It was like someone was taking his gut and twisting it with all their might, with the pain only getting sharper and stronger as the spineless boy leaned in to steal a kiss from _his_ girl. 

He wiped his hand across his brow, running his fingers through his damp blonde locks before letting his arm hang off the side of the bed. Raiken glanced down at the teenager who had just confessed her feelings to him. She felt much deeper about this than he'd ever imagined, yet it just made things more confusing. Raiken knew this was a different relationship compared to his one with Lily. This wasn't a flirty little fling between two young adults catching up on the wild sex and poisonous relationships they missed out on growing up. 

This was something much, much more serious. And as a man, he needed to step up to it.

Looking down, he checked to see if she was awake. As expected Kirisaki was passed out, sleeping peacefully in his arms. It only brought a soft smile to his face to see her sleeping like a kitten seeking refuge by his side. Careful not to wake her, Raiken slowly slipped out of the bed and wrapped the silk covers over her before stepping out the room. He needed to clear his head. Maybe just a walk or a few minutes in the fresh, cold air might do the trick. Thinking too hard about this was killing him.

Not even bothering with his heavy leather boots, he slipped on his black socks before stepping out of the room. The corridor was long and empty, with doors to vacant hotel rooms lining the hall. He walked down towards the elevator, where he pushed the button to summon the shaft. Raiken waited barely ten seconds when the doors slid open, revealing someone was already occupying it - Thalia Uchiha, Kirisaki's mystery friend who was so kind to put them up in her hotel for the night.

"Thalia?" He blinked. "Strange seeing you here."

She raised an eyebrow suspiciously. "This is my hotel after all. Why wouldn't I be here?" Good point.

Stepping into the elevator, he hit the ground floor button before standing besides her. There was a period of silence between the two with only the cheesy elevator music playing in the background. 

"Don't mess her around."

"_Excuse me?_"

"You know what I'm talking about. Don't mess her around."

Wait, was she reading his mind or something? How on earth did she know?

"I'm not messing her around," He rebutted with a defensive tone. "I'm going to protect her. I'm gonna look after her, keep her safe and keep her out of trouble."

"Forgive me but..." Thalia turned over to him, placing a hand over his shoulder and the over on her waist, trapping him in conversation. "I have a hard time believing that. I have a duty of care for her too, so I don't want a guy who can only think with his other head messing her around.." Her eyes glanced down at his crotch, a smirk crossing her lips before looking back up at him. 

Tilting her head, she tried to sound a bit nicer about it. 

"Do you see where I'm coming from?"
_
(Funny. Last time I heard, Kirisaki doesn't think much of you.)_

A voice appeared in both of their minds, interrupting their little conversation. It was Saya, the genius Yamanaka who must've heard the conversation mentally.

"Oh, so you like invading people's minds? Why don't you dig a little deeper, you might find something you like?" Thalia quipped, stepping back from Raiken.

_(I'm sure Lily's already discovered the amazing things you can do with two tunnels and no train, but that's not why I'm talking to you right now. I'm talking to you right now to let you know that you're a bit of a hypocrite to have a go at Raiken over Kirisaki. Why don't you try sorting out your relationship with her first before coming for others?)_

This woman was irritating. Thalia grit her teeth, looking up to the ceiling as she responded.

"How about you try staying out of people's minds every once and a while, okay? Invading the privacy of someone nice enough to put you up in her hotel. How_ repulsive_."

With perfect timing, a sharp ding signaled the elevator had arrived at its destination. Out stepped Thalia, who gave Raiken a look that urged him to remember what she said. As soon as the doors closed, he let out an exasperated sigh before pressing the button for Kirisaki's floor. That talk with Thalia was more than enough to put him off going for his mind-clearing walk. It wasn't that he was scared of her but rather her words actually had some effect. He needed to just get on with it instead of trying to run away from his problems.

_(You've probably figured out why I'm... Stressed, haven't you?)_ He addressed Saya, the nosey Yamanaka who only confirmed his suspicions.
_
(Yup. You should just sleep it off. I'm no relationship expert-)_

Raiken sniggered to himself at her remark._ (Yeah, I know!)_ He heard the woman grunt in response before continuing.

_(But, you need to just sleep it off or something. Or maybe even sleep with her. That might help.)
_
_(I'm not going to sleep with her) _He groaned. _(Not until she's ready)
_
_(Maybe she is ready. You just don't know it!)

(Okay, enough of that. Goodnight Saya) _

The elevator doors opened and exited Raiken, who made his way back to Kirisaki's room conveniently left unlocked. Suspicious, he slowly opened the door where he saw Kirisaki sat on the bed, her hair ruffled from sleep and eyes half open. His heart skipped a beat, worried that he'd woke her up or maybe she'd even read his thoughts.

Wait, no she can't do that. Having too many telepaths in his life was having a profound effect on him.

"Are you okay?" She asked with a blink. He nodded, climbing into the bed with a reassuring smile.

"I'm fine. Did I wake you?"

"No I just... Nevermind. Goodnight."

He laid down on his back, where she resumed her position of leg over his and arms wrapped across his chest. For a moment he just laid there, no thoughts running through his mind and only his eyes peeled to the ceiling. 

"I... Goodnight."​


----------



## Hollow (Oct 13, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
Liquid Time ? Mission Impossible VI



Edie had winked at her. Winked! Suddenly she could see blue skies and white clouds high above (didn?t matter that she was inside a building) and it was such a wonderful world indeed. Yuuko?s heart skipped a beat, her eyes widened impossibly larger, sparkled more than they had ever before, her cheeks blushed a deep red and her lips pressed as she wanted to say an incredible amount of nice things but, at the same time, nothing good enough came up. 

The girl was dazzled.

So happy she almost missed Edie mentioning she would pay for everything. _Almost_. Yuuko didn?t know how to feel about having Edie pay for everything like that. She was happy, that?s for sure. But wasn?t it rude to let a guest, and a friend of course, treat her when they were visiting her village? But maybe she was just thinking too much about it and should just accept it as a present from a friend. Yes, she would accept these clothes and advice and she would treasure them forever. But for Edie to have so much money?she was probably a princess back in Konoha or something. No wonder she preferred to be carried than riding at the back of Yuuko?s bicycle. The blonde probably had bodyguards to do it back in her village too. Was Nakano a name Yuuko was supposed to recognize then? Maybe it was time she began researching into the countries? most important families.

But that idea went away as soon as Edie began to play with Yuuko?s hair. She complimented it! Boy, oh boy! Yuuko could jump fifty feet high just with her joy as a trampoline. The girl even eagerly shared how she usually washed it with a natural shampoo she got from an old lady in the market. 

"Okay so, we're gonna chop it off. How do you feel about that?" The blonde suddenly remarked casually, as if she hadn?t just asked Yuuko to cut off her hair. The young girl was shocked as she opened her mouth to counter it but ended up just gaping at Edie, suddenly shoving her hands into her black locks as if to protect them. "Yeah. Like, it's cute and all but it makes you look too young. We need to make you look more mature so people don't ask stop you in the street and ask you if you're lost or where your Mom is."

Yuuko stared as her new friend proceeded to collect the chosen clothes, looking as if she had the perfect plan in mind. The girl knew she could trust Edie. They were friends after all. But Yuuko really liked her hair, it was soft, silky and it had a pretty color. And?it was just like her mama?s who also let it run down her back in a loose ponytail. 

?Isn?t there another way?? She tried to bargain, furrowing her eyebrows as she tried to think of a way to refuse the cut without offending Edie. ?Isn?t there a hairstyle I can use that will have the same effect without having to cut it? I know it makes me look young?? She hesitated for a bit, pulling some strands to the front with her hands. ?But I like to see it long.?

But she was already getting pushed towards a chair and panic started bubbling inside her stomach. But?Yuuko was also curious as to how it would look a little bit shorter. And it would be more practical for training. Maybe Edie could pull off a really cute look and if Yuuko didn?t like it?well, she could just let it grow out again. ?It won?t be so bad?? The girl mumbled as she sat down. ?I trust you Edie!? She added with a huge grin and a nod of her head.​


----------



## Laix (Oct 13, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
THE MAN WHO SITS ATOP THE LEATHER THRONE
__________________________

Finally, she was back in Konoha. The sky was gloomy, a reflection of the horrendous tragedies that had befallen Fuzengakure. After dropping that girl off at the shelter and boarding a private Nakano train that remained from her journey to the festival, Edie was here. Helping an injured Alisa along, she pushed open the gates of the grand Nakano estate, the mansion she called home. They were colder than usual from the seemingly endless rain that fell over the White, soaking the two in water. Katsuyu was gone, having been released to preserve the young heiress' depleting stamina. Her job had been done however, for they were where they wanted to be.

The two approached the grand doors of the estate where two suited security personnel emerged, ushering the girls inside. One maid instantly began tending to them, drying them off with towels and inspecting their injuries. To their surprise, there was none on Edie while Alisa was littered with bruises and a suspected broken bone. While the Head Maid was grateful for the care, Edie broke free of their fussing.

"No, no it's fine..." She muttered, her voice hoarse and quiet. "I need to see my father."

"_Mr Nakano's in a meeting,_" Revealed one of the security guards, adjusting his thick black sunglasses before resting his clasped hands over his stomach. 

"_He'll be finished soon. Miss Nakano, how about you-_"

"Didn't you hear me?"

A tense silence fell across the hall. Alisa looked up at the defiant blonde with a frown. She knew what was coming next.

"I said I need to see my father. Have you forgotten you all work for me too? Get out of my way." 

She tried to barge her way to the grand staircase where her father was presumably in his office conducting this 'meeting' but was stopped by both of the guards, wearing nonchalant expressions on their faces. 

"_Our sincerest apologies Miss Nakano but these were direct orders from Mr Nakano himself. He stated that nobody disturb his meeting._"

"Argh! _*MOVE!!*_"

Edie rugby tackled her way through, knocking the guards to the floor as gasps of horror swept through the maids. She dashed up the staircase with all her energy, putting everything into just getting close to her father. This was the moment she'd been waiting for since the Chūnin Exams, the moment that had been on her mind and churning her stomach like butter since. There was no way she was going to let some overpaid cronies get in her way.

"_*Stop her!*_" The guard yelled, jumping up from the marble floor with his colleague before sprinting after the unruly heiress. With not a care in the world for her own possessions, she began knocking over vases, lamps, chairs, anything she passed to slow them down. It appeared to work as one of the guards stepped on the shard of a rare edo period vase, falling back down the stairs with grunts and yelps of pain. There was still the last one hot on her tail but she didn't care. 

Just around the corner, straight down the hallway, a sharp left and she was there. With a determined roar of, Edie put all that remained in her body into her legs, powering down the corridor. 

Around the corner, straight down the hallway, a sharp left and then-

Edie stopped dead in her tracks, a look of disbelief and shock on her face.

Exiting her father's office was a woman. She was tall, blonde and beautiful, wearing a snow-white cloak on her shoulders adorned with fur that surrounded her neck, giving her sharp jaw a softer look. Resembling more of a cape, underneath it was a white plastic dress barely covering her crotch along with matching knee-high heeled boots. An aura of allure surrounded her. She looked so powerful, so mysterious and so intrusive. 

Why was she in her home? Why was she leaving her father's office with a sultry smug grin on her face?

That's when Edie knew. She knew exactly who this woman was and why the sight of her was infuriating. It was just like her reflection said, the _"strange woman hovering around her father like a vulture"_.

This was most definitely her.

Flanking her was more of Natsu's cronies, at least four of them huddled around this woman like she was an expensive diamond. Upon noticing the panting Edie, she let out a noise resembling a purr before gesturing behind her. A chair suddenly grated against polished wood flooring followed by footsteps edging closer and closer towards the door. Everyone stepped aside and emerged her father, dressed in a sharp charcoal suit with his blonde locks synonymous with the Nakano blood slicked back. He looked at the woman before looking at Edie, his face going from light surprise to a false, patronizing smile. 

She knew exactly what was going to come next. It was the same shit for the past seventeen years whenever she would accidentally intrude on her father's business matters, except this time it wasn't an accident.

"I'm glad to see you're safe, Edie. Is Alisa with you?"

"Who is she?"

The woman smirked at the heiress' question, her diamond blue eyes looking up at Natsu, perched for how he was going to respond. 

"Just a business associate, Edie. Why don't you head downstairs where the staff will get you cleaned up? You don't look too well."

"*Who. Is. She?*"

Giggling under her breath, she flicked her preened locks, her pearl earrings jingling with her movement. The way she was acting repulsed Edie. How dare this witch act so smug and sly in her presence.

"What are you laughing at? I don't know who you are and why you're in my house! I know _*NOTHING*_ about what goes on in my own fucking home!"

"Edie!" Natsu hissed at her tone and language, but she wasn't having any of it.

"Don't 'Edie' me! Stop lying to me and tell me who the hell she is!"

"I think you've got a problem on your hands Natsu. We'll talk later. Thanks for the drink~." 

Her voice was luscious and erotic, with a soothing tone that was almost akin to a slur. All she achieved was infuriating Natsu's daughter even further, who was being led to believe there was something more sinister going on than just a 'business associate'. Clicking her fingers, the guards escorted her down the corridor towards the irritated girl. It was as if she was pouring gasoline on an already hot fire, trying to incite a reaction. The corridor was wide enough for her to pass without even touching Edie yet she chose to ignore that, brushing past the girl. As the fur on her witch-like cloak scraped the girl's cheek, she turned her cheek and let her frost blue eyes lock with Edie's. There was a tense moment where time seemed to slow down as a simper crossed her glossed lips, contrasting with Edie's tightened brown and sucked frown. 

Even if she was gone for now, Edie made a personal promise to both herself and this woman that this won't be the last time they meet. But for now, the man who needed to answer her burning questions was stood before her and she wasn't going to pass up this opportunity for a broad dressed for the wrong season.

Natsu gestured towards his guards to allow Edie into his office, before stepping inside with his hands clasped behind his back. His cronies placed their arms on her to guide them in but she violently shrugged them off, giving an ice-cold look as she entered. Once inside, The Most Powerful Man in the World gave another flick of his wrist, signalling them to grant the father and his daughter some privacy. As the door was shut, Natsu took a seat on his red leather chair encrusted with gold, antique decorations. Reaching under his desk, he pulled out a bottle of whiskey, unscrewing the lid and pouring himself a glass. There was a second glass that Edie noticed on his desk with just a few drops of that honey orange substance her father enjoys so much. That must've been what the witch meant by 'thanks for the drink'. Edie sneered at the mere thought of it.

"I've forgotten how old you are now," He began, picking up the second glass. "Would you like one? You're surely old enough to drink now." Seeing the unswerving glare in her eyes, he took it as a 'no' and put the bottle away. Taking a sip of his drink, he leaned back in his chair, waiting for her to say something.

Edie rolled her eyes, a smile of disbelief on her face. Nothing changes with Natsu, she'd learned that much.

"You're pathetic. You're so _pathetic._"

"Your attitude out there was equally as pathetic. I thought I raised you better than that?"

"That's the problem, you didn't! You don't even know if I'm old enough to drink!" With a scoff, she paced around his room, nodding along as everything finally came full circle. "You lie to me, you don't tell me anything, you constantly leave me in the dark, treating me like a child."

"We both keep secrets from each other, don't we?" He remarked, taking a sip of his drink. 

"I think you're keeping a* lot* more than me."

"Edie..." Natsu put down his drink and stood up from his seat, walking over to his only daughter. He tried to place his hands on her shoulders but she flinched before brushing them off. The same look of impenetrable stone was worn on her face. "You need to stop getting involved in your father's business. It's boring economics and deals, nothing you should get upset over. Do you want some money? I know how much you like that Chō Chō's, I Alexander is getting some new items in this week."

This was infuriating. Enraging. Agonizingly painful. Why couldn't he get it? Did he have no common sense?

"You just don't get it, do you!? You can't buy me off this time. I want to know who that woman is."

"I'm not going to tell you again. That's none of your-"

"So what about Suzume? Is she any of my concern?"​


----------



## Laix (Oct 13, 2014)

She noticed his face completely drop upon hearing her name, much to her amusement. 

"Not as stupid as you thought I was, hmm? Thought I was just the blonde with the credit card?"

Natsu shook his head in denial.

"Suzume? What about her? Isn't she your friend from the Land of Iron?"

"Well I haven't seen her for an awful long  while. In fact for a while I was certain she might have just left  without saying goodbye until I read something on the news."

"The news?" He chuckled awkwardly. "You shouldn't watch the news, Edie. It's just lies spun by the media to further their agenda-"

Edie cut him off with a violent shove, knocking her father to the  ground. He was stunned by her actions yet his look of shock faltered, as  if he indeed wasn't. Before he could even get up, she grabbed him by  his expensive cotton white shirt and hauled him to his feet. 

"You mean like the agenda where you imprisoned  my friend because she pissed you off? When someone gets on your nerves  do you just call your disgusting little friends in the government and  have them thrown in jail too!?"

She threw him away like trash towards his desk where he managed to land  on his palms, although knocking over his half-empty glass of whiskey and  lamp in the process. Wiping the blood from his jaw, he assumed his full  height towering over his belligerent daughter, a furious glare on his  face that Edie had never once seen before.

"I thought I raised you better," He began, his voice raising louder and louder with each word. "I  thought I raised you to not use rude language in front of guests, to  not be so disgustingly brash and to not assault your parents like that. I thought I raised you better but clearly I was _*WRONG.*_"

"Oh so, you're gonna hit me back, are you?"

Without uttering a single word, he nodded his chin which confused Edie  at first. When the door burst open and in swarmed four of his cronies,  she quickly realized what that gesture meant. They pounced on her,  restraining her by the arms and neck before she could even react. Her  strength weak from her battles in Fuzen, Edie lacked the energy to even  resist. She was at the mercy of her own father, the man who was supposed  to love and protect her, cherish and nurture her. Instead all he did  was cause her pain and anguish, leaving her in the dark and buying her  off with clothes and luxuries.

Looking up at her father who seemed so careless about the way they  handled her, she began to panic. Her stomach dropped and a pain oozed  from her chest. With sore eyes and a heavy heart, she could feel the  tears begin to form while looking up at the man who was supposed to  protect her with a look of hopelessness and despair. She despaired at  the thought of her father treating her like an annoying insect that knew  too much. Where was the love? Didn't he love her? Didn't he care for  his daughter? This only reinforced her belief that nothing was the same  after her mother died.

She missed her mother so much. If she was here right now, she'd slap Natsu across the face and tell him what a horrible _bastard_ he is for this and how he should rot in hell.

Scum, her father was pure _scum_.

Sitting back at his desk, Natsu rummaged through his drawers and drew a  cigarette. Using a steel lighter he ignited the cancer stick and brought  it to his lips, taking one long, drawn out puff before dusting it off  in the nearby ash tray. Just then, Edie heard the sound of heeled boots  entering the room. She looked over her shoulder and there she was, the  White Witch from earlier, approaching the restrained heiress with pursed  lips and a sway to her hips.

"Still got your problem, sugar?" She asked, pressing a hand against her svelte hips. Natsu took another breath of his cigarette. 

"Put her to sleep for a bit."

What? What were they talking about? Edie watched with horrified eyes as  the woman slowly removed her white glove, handing it to one of the  cronies. 

"Do what? What are you doing!? That bitch better not touch me! _*GET HER AWAY FROM ME!!*_"

"Shhhhh darling, this won't take a minute~" 

As the blonde wrestled and wrangled to try and get away, she felt the  woman's warm palm press against her forehead. It was in that instant her  eyes diluted and everything went blank~.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 13, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility,  Konohagakure]​*​
[Doing Right Sometimes Means Doing Wrong IV]​
-Prison Break-​
Was leaving Tenshi to fight that brute the right thing to do? Akane couldn't honesty tell you. She felt the Kunoichi was a powerful person, but that other one. That large man reeked of death. Well, not death per say, it was the aura, presence that large  predators in the swamp gave off. That, I'm apex predator around here, anyone else is just food for my hunger type aura. Those dark crimson orbs lock with the woman as she forced Zell back, almost pushing the boy on her. She was adamant about them making it down to the lower levels to save Ryoko and Suzume. Akane could only nod, her mouth was to dry with worry to speak as she feels Zellous rush pass her. 

The stairwell wasn't all that well lit, probably because of the sparse lighting that traced the ceilings as they bounded down one floor after the other. The flickering lights were also being strained by the titanic class of the ground Black Op's and the Wrecking Crew that was laying waste to their numbers. Bounding down the first full level they came to a large steel door, in large white bolded stencil was [Sub Floor 1.] Strangely, to Akane, Zell shot around the corner down the flight of stairs. A moment later when Akane caught up with him she shouted toward him. "Why we no go in dat door?" the question brought a curious look from the young Lion of Konoha. "Didn't you listen to Jericho? They are being held down on the fifth sub floor. That was the first." is explained. 

"Akane cannot read Mr. Zellous." Mizuirono shouted from behind the redhead. This almost catches Zell off guard, though now that he got to thinking about it. She never called the digits on the key pad by name. His eyes cut back to her as they round another corner. They were already three flights down and hadn't reached another door. Which kind of worried the Maverick. "We have to reach a few more doors first." is explained as the second sub level door finally came into view. The stenciling on it was a blue color, Zell didn't know what it meant. But it could possibly denote something about the level itself. This place could be more than a prison as suggested by his mullet topped teacher. Nodding for Akane to follow they pass the door heading deeper into the cesspool that was the Konoha Detainment Facility.

Like with the difference between the first and second sub levels. There were double the flights of steps that distanced the second from the third. Like whoever built this place was burying what ever they were hiding deeper and deeper. What seemed like an eternity latter they reached the fourth Sub Floor. Gone was normal lighting, it was more LED now. With strips that ran along the walls and the ceilings. Akane's eyes glistened in awe as she ran her hand along a wall strip. It vaguely reminded her of caves that she sometime found back home with the mushrooms that glow. If only she knew what awaited them.  "One more door" Zellous stated urging her onward. Ten more flights down they are confronted with the door to the Fifth and Final Sub Level of the massive facility. 

The stenciling on this door was black with red outlining. Beneath the words were a skull and cross bones, the typical depiction for toxins and poisons. To Akane it meant pirate. Like from those movies she got to watch over the past weekend. "Ah no dink dey 'ere Zell. Dis place fo' Pirate." Akane states pointing to the 'Jolly Roger'. Zell pinched the bridge of his nose and shook his head, "That means danger Akane, not Pirate." is rebutted as he pushed the heavy door open. Stepping out they are confronted with one of the natural caves that are found in Konoha. This one was just hell a deep under the earth. Seemed that they decided to build this final level into the cave itself. 

Before them was one final obstacle. A giant waterfall separated them from the holding cells. Zell cupped his chin, but Akane was curious and a bit on the parched side and before Zell could do anything she was already up to it her hand swipes through the water then a confounded look crosses her lips. A red light swirls to life above head, but is quickly dashed as voices echoed in both Genin's head (along with Mizuirono and Kuroimaru). The unknown person stated that they had cut the security and feeds. But to be wary that it may mess with Lightning Based Ninjutsu. The voice also relayed that they only had a short time before the facility got it's peripherals back under their control. Scratching her red locks, the girl looked around as she rubbed her fingers together. "Who dere?!" she asked her eyes darting from one corner of the room to the other. 

"Don't worry with it, I guess he's a friend." is stated as Zell walked up beside her. Like she did, he slipped a hand into the water and saw why she was confused. This, this wasn't water. Hell it wasn't even wet. It was kind of warm and not there at the same time. Shaking his head he darted through it followed shortly by the redhead, they couldn't afford to waste another moment contemplating what to do. What they didn't realize though, was the same thing that Ryoko and Suzume didn't realize one month ago when they came here for Kuriyama. The waterfall was a two fold trap. Not only was it a security door to bar access to the inmates her. 

It was also a barrier to Gen and Ninjutsu. Barring it from being preformed at all while those waters still flowed. 

Where? Just where were they? It didn't occur to Zell when he was first pushed into coming down here with this swamp girl. But now that he was confronted with the corridor of cells. He didn't quite know where Ryoko or Suzume was. It would take too long to check each cell, and knowing how things go, if he started shouting then it'd cause an inmate storm of yelling back and he still may not be able to hear either they were here for. Lucky for him, to his side was the best Blood Hound this side of the Black/White line. Akane's eyes lit up, it was faint on the cool cave air. But she could smell a scent that was very familiar to her tribe. "Ah dink Ah kno' w'ere Cher is!" she exclaimed barreling down the hall. Again the voice came while she and Zell ran. As if to rush them along, that time was ticking away. Toward the front of the cells, that waterfall dries up as the man behind the looking glass was making this breakout as easy as possible.

Allowing the pair access to their Jutsu. After hearing what he had to say, both pick their pace up, Akane going Four Legged Technique and in her run she used both wall and floor as her running ground until they came to the door that barred them from Ryoko. A little back and forth between the savours and the to be saved confirmed that Akane's nose was spot on. What happened next will be told for the next thousand years, or so was thought by the redhead who was to into cheesy B-Flick movies. 

Like a hurricane the pair of sisters seemed to spin around Zellous. The dark blue and white off the three gave quite the light show as an artificial aurora borealis blanketed the corridor. Ryoko's room violently shook from the impact, the door peeled in like a can that had been tossed into a fire closed up and the right circumstances played out allowing it to split a seem and leak causing an implosion instead of an explosion. It wasn't completely open, but the door did offer an entrance to the room. Akane was the first to react to it, the smell. With her super sensitive sense of smell, it was like walking back into the peat bogs of her native home. While it kind of made her homesick, she now looking back on it realized how much those places did smell. Cautiously walking into the room behind Zell she watches as the boy played out his favorite movie scene and her eyes lit up. 

"Ah kno' dat wan!" is exclaimed, "Instead of standing here, acting like idiots. Shouldn't we be trying to rescue the young lady?" the wolf states at around the same time that Zell came to a similar conclusion. Thumping a thumb off her chest Akane smiled, "Ah got dis" is stated. It was the worst line one could ever utter in a movie setting, up there with 'what possibly could go wrong' or 'there is nothing to be afraid of' it was a phrase that beckoned all the evils in the world to enact Murphy's Law. Lucky for them, they weren't in some movie where the B-Listers were written off into death after such a boast... right? It was kind of a strange site as Akane walked up to the chained Ryoko and her face came close to the Hyuga Princess'. Zell's face flushed red as naughty thoughts ran through his mind, though Akane only sniffed, he envisioned what could have been a kiss.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 13, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility,  Konohagakure]​*​
[Doing Right Sometimes Means Doing Wrong V]​
-Prison Break-​
But that thought is quickly shattered as he heard wild gnawing. Those rosy flushed cheeks returned to normal as he watched the swamp girl try to bite trough the chains that bound her new sister. (Yes, Akane has large family syndrome) "She's going to hurt herself." the wolf mutters. Zell nods as he watched Akane bite and pull and yank at the chains. It was kind of comical to watch Ryoko's face turn white as Akane stood on the wall pulling with all her might to rip the chains from their deep anchors in the solid stone. Tapping his forehead Zell suddenly realized that Ryoko was sealed. Bounding over, with a hope that the Hyuga prodigy was strong enough to help, the boy places his hand on the tag. With one swift pull he yanked the seal away. 

Almost instantly Ryoko felt a surge of Chakra coursing though her body. Her pearly whites open wide as her Byakugan activated. She quickly accessed the situation as the fool to her side still tried to rip the chains apart by hand. "Move back." is hoarsely stated as she bargain to gather Chakra. Akane's Bestialgan picked up the heavy influx of energy around Ryoko, it was dangerous looking. She didn't know where it came from, but her sister was ready to do something amazing. Taking heed to the warning offered by the Chunin, Akane bounds off the wall landing next to Zell as he too made distance to allow the bound girl to work her magic. 

In a blaze of swirling blue a dome of Chakra ate away at her immediate area destroying even the heaviest chains that shackled her. Bits of iron, stone and steel flew in all directions leaving the impressionable Akane in awe as the beauty of the Hyuga Clan freed herself. With the energy dissipating the Princess stood before them, on her feet with a confident grin on her lips. But being locked up a month and with poor nutrition she was weak and starts to collapse. Both Zell and Akane are quick to act catching the girl in mid fall before she could hit the floor. Through her matted hair Ryoko allows that smile to widen, they did it. They actually did it, she was going to be rescued. "Ah no dink cher can walk.", "I'll carry her then." Zell stated stepping in to be the hero. 

"That is fine and all, but do remember we're here to save that noble's sister as well, Suzume." the wolf relays from the opening they made. Akane's eyes brighten as she helps to shift Ryoko's weight on Zell's back. "Ah say dat we saf dem all." she states with a wink. Then, like the hyperactive rocket she was Akane was out the door. Now she was using her sense of smell along with her Bestialgan. She was quick to find the young girl, behind a door similar to the one that held Ryoko. Strangely though, this door stood slightly ajar. Akane's instincts kick in and she scoured the area with her eyes. But she only sees Suzume's Chakra signature and it was very weak. Down an adjacent hall and far enough away from where Akane's eyes could see Miyah walked swinging a large ring of keys on a finger. "Sorry I didn't get down here quick enough to help you out with the other girl, but I can't have you hurting yourselves at the first leg of this. Take care of Suzume." she silently says to herself. Now she had to get out of here and get to Gina.

Helping the breakout would probably cost the woman her job, but Suzume didn't deserve this, neither did Ryoko. 

Seeing that the cost was clear, Akane peeks into the room as Zell finally caught up with her, "Wat Ah tell you boy-o 'bout keepin' up?", "Well, excuse me. I was carrying someone." is bit back. He couldn't believe this girl, was she really patronizing him for wanting to be careful with Ryoko? He _did_ have to get used to the Chunin's cleavage being press up on his back after all. The young maverick could only handle so much in one day. Secondly he was kind of scared that he was starting to somewhat understand her gibberish. It is then that he realized that the door was opened, "Uh?" was all he could muster before Akane barged into the room. "Dere no wan 'ere boy-o. Dun worry." is replied as she walked up to the young Iron native. The girl was sitting in the corner with her legs drawn into her chest and face buried in her arms as they rested on her knees. Her blonde locks of hair were mated with sweat and filth and she hardly acknowledged that she had visitors. 

Akane placed a hand on her shoulder and gently rocked her but got no response from her. Again she rocked the young noble girl and again she was unresponsive. With a worried look in her eyes she turned to Zell who was gently setting Ryoko on the lone cot that was in the room. Unlike her, Suzume wasn't chained. Seemed they were somewhat more civilized to her, as that cot was here. Ryoko was chained to the floor with no accommodations but a bucket. "Maybe she's sealed too." Zell stated walking up. Rolling her head back they are greeted with a bare forehead. This was perplexing until the light filtering from the hallway caught a light blue shimmer. She was sealed, but this was applied to her directly. Akane's Bestialgan picked it up faster and as Zell was starting to react she was already trying to rub it off the young girl. "It no gun come off." is stated. "No, it's a seal" is muttered. Zell tried to stir the girl by patting her on the cheek. 

Like with Akane though, the girl just sat there oblivious to the world around her. Time was ticking away and he didn't know how long they had left until the Prison got it's systems back. "I guess we're just going to have and tote her too, we'll sort it out when we're out of this place." Akane grinned patting him on the butt causing him to jump again. "Dat sum gud dinkin' boy-o." she stated with a wink. Leaning down she cups the young girl's knees in one arm and the back of her head in the other. Then standing she lifts only to fall flat on her face and across the young girl. With a busted nose she scrambles back with eyes widened and faced cupped as blood seeped down her chin. "Quit playing around, we don't have much time.", "Lil Cher heavy.", "What? Don't be dramatic.", "You try den." 

A bit on edge Zell quickly goes to show her that it was all in her mind, that this little girl couldn't be ... ... 

'Umph'

Zell's eyes widen, what in the holy hell was Suzume made of? Lead? Akane brushes by him after cleaning her face a bit, pride hurt she was going to show that she could handle this. "Ah git Suzume, you haf Ryoko." is stated as she went into a Four Hundred Pound dead lift with Suzume. With a bit of a grunt she picks the girl up showing off her raw power. "Well?" Zell nods, though his man pride screamed that he needed to carry the heavier load and all that chivalrous bull. But the redhead seemed as stubborn as Jericho. "I'll take point." the wolf states. Did she know what point meant? Nope. All she knew is that it was used a lot by people in the TV that Akane watched and that those people went first. So that is what she did as she led the group out into the main hall of the fifth sub level. ~


----------



## Chronos (Oct 13, 2014)

Road to Eien Machi​
His feet guided him through a beaten path, night had already overwhelmed him. Beyond his vision was nothing but polluting darkness swarming the fields of Fuzen's trails. Nothing but the ripples of luminescence, millions of which adorned the sky to brighten his path.  Normally the young rogue would've continued. The burden he carried recently had begun to make its impact once more, his feet although sturdy, his body although healed through Raiken's gift had allowed him a steady pace, a healthy course, yet something groped in his heart, something that he hid very well. Something he didn't quite wanted to expose. Traveling towards the nearest clearing, he soon bothered to gather small pieces of wood, followed by dried leaves, and stone. Taking his sweet time, patiently forming a campfire he commenced with the construction of a wooden like pyramid. Within it were the leaves, dried and resting, while Rosuto pulled a small flask dousing them with a few inches of gasoline, he choose from the smaller stick and begun to cause rapid friction upon the surface of a stone which held the campfire to stand. Soon a small trail of smoke begun to emerge, and just like fireworks, the flames erupted almost instantly in a flash, dousing the chill night in heat. 










​
He blew with sullenness in his wake. Upon witnessing the flames harbor a larger form he pulled back and watched them danced at the rhythm of the breeze. So much had occurred in such a short time that it baffled him. All seemingly placed almost instantly behind the next moment, Setsuko's death, Eien Machi's assault, Kirisaki's meeting, battle against a rouge-hunter. It all seemed almost too precise to be merely coincidental. But alas he hadn't the brain at the moment to process such a taught. Lowering his sight towards the ground, loosing the strength to hold his head up he immersed in set sentiment. 

It wasn't unknown. Far from it, he had felt such a sensation before. Guilt, trauma, passion, hate. Maybe even happiness. But what he couldn't do, is differentiate. A blend of such complicated emotion eradicated drastically within him, and his mien had failed to portrayed them truthfully. What could have happened differently? His initial goal was to head to Suna, cutting a path through Fuzen to arrive without much trouble crossing him. After which he had engaged in a fight, or more so, he repelled a fight with a cocky Uchiha, which alerted the patrols, which caused Setsuko to come and follow him. The thought of the ordeal, the memories burnt. He placed his palm over the eye, messaging it, while pulling his locks back, dropping his head even lower as his other hand rested on his knee. The lit circle of which he laid remained silent with only the bellows of his own memories.

Rapid flashes of a fight which couldn't be prevented, blades clashing with sounds of metal guise under the roar of a flourishing festival of fun and enjoyment. While smile birthed only meters away the two were engaging in a heated battle. Turning, Rosuto hand swung his blade, upon pulling it at the last second, awaiting the blade of set girl to cleave through his chest, and arm came from the dark, the shadows were watching, with a diligence, he pushed his arm across set blade, and he had ended stabbing the poor gril through the heart. 

Tragic indeed.

Upon the thought placing itself once more, the sight of the dead girl crossing through his eyes, like an old movie recorded and playing in repeat he witnessed occur countless upon countless of times. Teeth gritting under the pressure. That's when it all made sense, turning to witnessed the masked man retrieve to the darkness, he wallowed on the death of a friend, and returned to the village. 

The crossed him... Many, many times. The idea of placing the blade on his throat, and pulling his arm. At times like this even such felt enticingly drawing. But what would that accomplish? What would that seem like? If set action was executed, it would as if he had given up. Surrendered entirely. And that wouldn't be just to neither Setsuko, nor Rei and much less his mother. Justice had to be taken, but that didn't stop the illusion, the nightmares, the recurring thought embellished by tragedy. Before he knew, he was alone. No friends, no family, no trust ones. He became what he so religiously hatred... 

Solitude. 

He knew this path was evident, but a side of him wanted to believe. Wanted to hope that he would not gain any enemies through this. Kirisaki, Zyana, Zansatsu, Shiryu. Even Akaya... All of them strangers by this point, the past soon erased. And the present written. The words, Kirisaki's words rang like torment on his ears. Constantly reminding him of a failure repeated.   


_*"Setsuko...She was a team mate, a comrade of mine...I...can't stress enough how it angers me that you killed her."*_​

"I know..."​

_*"There's a mix of emotions that are swirling in my right now that I can't express in words. It's despicable, it's horrid, it's frightening..."*_​

"Goddamn it, I know! I know!" 


_*"I hate what you did..."*_​

*"STOOOP!!"*​
Fingers pressed to his skull, palms forcing themselves to seal the ports of his ears. He begun to shaken under the fear, under true nature of the situation. Raiken, a man whom seemed to be more present, more eligible had stepped in. Could he really, with his strength, fight back? Truly protect those in need? Would he really be able to resurrect Eien Machi, or would he die with rest of the whelp? So many failures, no accomplishments. What thrived his passion was simply a misguided sense of caring, the love he feels for the dearly departed. An honor lost through a man simply playing a game. A dangerous faro of which he has counted the cards. The world is his playground, and Rosuto was his toy. And no matter how much he expects to thwart or outmaneuver this creature of the abyss, he was always several steps ahead. 

Who knew if at this very instance he was watching, patiently awaiting for the right moment to strike. Like a panther eating away at time until its prey had lowered his guard. He could be anywhere, at any time, bating away at him to simply strike where it's most vulnerable. He's done so... three times already. Rosuto needed to be alone, he needed to stray from companionship as much as he could. Cause at any given time this man would strike, and another soul would have be lost. 


_*"What was that? "No good for her?" This "no good for her" guy saved her ass multiple times and actually gives a shit about her. Where was you, huh? Getting your ass kicked and then limping back into Sunagakure like nothing happened?"*_​


He was right... 

Where was he? What was he doing? Couldn't he had gained the strength he needed quicker? Couldn't he just stayed beside her and hoped to thwart all the dangers. Couldn't he had been there for Zyana, for Shiryu, for Zansatsu, and even for Akaya. Why couldn't he had been faster, born in a different setting. Even with a curse surrounding his right eyes, even with a sacrifice protruding on where his right limb used to be. Even with all the tears and blood that had been lost, event with everything it wasn't enough. 



*"It was never enough..."​* 


The flames became more vibrant and his body had finally established the fatigue, he could sense his eyes weigh under the stigma of exhausting. Time would be wasted if he slept. The ANBU could find him, the world could be on top of hi even before he opened his eyes. The continuous presence of death, it could arrive at any moment, at any instance. And unlike before...

He didn't have someone to keep check...


"Rei..."​

He closed his eyes, and drifted into slumber.


----------



## Kei (Oct 13, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili​_
If Kei had a weakness when it came to people, it would simply be someone who was forward. She crossed her arms and couldn?t help but smile a bit.  It wasn?t simple thing she could completely counter. If she would describe what he was doing, then it was simply if he changed their position.


 Kei eyes snap up at him before falling on the little girl. She had already lost if it was a battle of confidence, and she had to back away from something that was clearly a trap.  A trap that if she fell into. Which if she had fallen she would have completely exposed her lack of knowledge and innocence. 

?I?.? 

_?Knight Pawn Captured By Kings Pawn?_​
?I rather see your talents in actions than hearing about them.? Kei explained as she reached out and grabbed a green macaroon. She bit into it as she mentally hit herself for falling into something so easily.  Though this was what she figured, despite his age, he seemed mature and composed no matter how much she pushed. Sometimes a slip up like this made for a more exciting game.  Kei glide her thumb against her lips licking the remnants of the macaroon off her thumb.

?Though I?m very interested in you.? Kei admitted as she looked behind him watching the scenery passing by the train as they moved. Her eyes fell on him again, ?I?ll hold my questions for you, until this mission is over. Though it would be nice if after all this I could hold a bit more of your attention.?

There was no doubt in her head that Satoshi was interesting. It was like a new toy, bright and colorful, and filled to the brim with potential. If she allowed herself to have selfish thoughts, she would have wanted nothing more than to see how he works. What made him tick? She wanted the curiosity that threaten to destroy her be answered and then some. 

Satoshi had a feeling about him, that if he didn?t know, but it threaten to consume her. There was a feeling that she had about him, that made her careful on where she stepped. It wasn?t the same with the Uchiha she had the pleasure of meeting and taming a bit. It was the difference between playing with a pup, and a full grown wild dog. One mistake of her hand and she could get bitten. 

However, maybe that was the exciting thing about talking with him. So playing this game excited a part of her that she didn?t know that even existed. 

_?Queen?s Pawn move to C3?_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 13, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL INTERIM
PART 2

____________________________________​Elder Kyoudou was the fastest person he'd ever seen in his life. Though, perhaps 'seen' was going a bit too far and, Ren reflected as he flew through the air into the nearest tree, it was more like Kyoudou stood motionlessly whilst invisible forces hammered away at his ribs. If Ren didn't know anything, he would have thought his grandpa was using ninjutsu to attack him. Siphoning chakra to his feet, Ren manoeuvred himself to the side of the tree to break the force of the fall. Or at least, partially - his legs still felt rather rattled. His teacher, meanwhile, remained on the same spot and just looked at him, both arms held behind his back.

"Pain is the best teacher there is for a shinobi. If you just keep playing around with easy shuriken traps as you have done until now, you'll get nowhere. The best way to get fast is to fight fast people and let your body slowly adapt to them."

"Can't you take it easier?" Ren breathed, bringing his hand to his ribs with a wince. "I'm pretty sure you broke my ri-"

"Cease your whining!" Kyoudou roared, suddenly disappearing from his spot twenty odd metres away and reappearing in front of the genin. Instinctively, he leapt out of the way, just in time to hear the sound of bark exploding behind him from the force of his grandpa's... whatever it was that he used to attack. "See? You're learning!" He commented, perched on the splintered remains of the tree. 

The younger Houki slid across the ground, feet dragging through the dirt. "Yeah, but it's only a matter of time before I di-"

He burst backwards in a shunshin, though his retreat was made a few beats too late as he felt a hammer-like force crushing against his gut. Instead of making a graceful landing five metres behind from the epicentre of Kyoudou's attack, he ended up spinning a rather violent pirouette more than fifty metres back. He landed on his back, with a dull thud and grunt of pain. 

"If you have time to talk, you have time to dodge. Your opponents in the Family Trial will not give you time to finish your inane banter before they begin to attack."

"My opponents in the Family Trial aren't going to be as ridiculously fast as you either," Ren gave a mutter. 

He felt the direction of the wind change and the look in his grandpa's eyes change ever so slightly, took that as a sign to dodge and leapt up into the air just as the sleeve of Kyoudou's robe whipped at the air where he was stood and created an audible 'pop' sound in the air.  Ren's eyes widened in shock - was he moving his hand so fast that they _created wind pressure_ with each stroke? How fast was his damn wrist?

"_Holy shit, that's completely ridiculous..._"

And then Kyoudo was upon him once more, rising and flying through the air just above him like a hawk preparing to tear apart its prey. Even despite the wind rushing through his ears, Ren could make out a slight sigh escape his teacher's lips, a look of slightly disappointment moulded on his leathery skin. 

"Why do you escape into the air? Even if you were fast enough to evade me on the ground, your choices of maneuverability are almost zero up here."

Ren thrusted his palm, imbuing the air with his chakra. A shimmering wall of chakra took form, but it did nothign to even slightly deter the taijutsu grandmaster. A casual flick of his wrist and it shattered as if it wasn't even there in the first place, the air pressure from the stroke displacing into the ground. He cried out in pain, feeling another crack in one of his ribs as his body smashed itself back into the earth. It wanted to stay laid down like this; getting up and moving meant pain, and every fibre in his body was screaming at him to not move from the ground. 

"_How am I going to become Clan Head if I give up so easily? Stop being a coward; Kyoudou is just like any other opponent we've fought before! Snap out of it you little bitch!_" He growled through gritted teeth, slowly removing himself from the dirt. 

 A ball of lightning flickered in front of him. Ignoring the old man who was now starting to slowly walk towards him, Ren pushed his neck forward and bit down on it. As always, the effects were slow to begin, but once the Redan kicked in, he felt a rush of energy flowing through his body. The pain dulled, though still prickled at his chest, and he stood up. A grievous effort, but he managed it. 

Kyoudou arched an eyebrow. The skin surrounding it moved along with it - a quality that Ren had always found a little... off-putting, to say the least. "You're planning on fighting me?" he asked, sounding genuinely surprised.

The air buzzed with electricity, static and energy. It felt refreshing - anabolic or europhic, even. Using Redan felt ridiculously great, until the effects wore off. Ren set into a taijutsu stance. "I'll have to attack back in the trials, won't I?" He grimaced. 

A small smile flickered on the elder's face. "You're correct," he gave a nod, then disappeared. The last thing Ren noticed before he fell unconscious was him appearing in front of him, a fist crunched against his gut again, followed by the sardonic words...

"But a salmon should not try and fight a shark, boy."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 13, 2014)

*LIN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL INTERIM
PART 3

____________________________________​Having ANBU guard _her_ room was a nice gesture, Lin thought as she strolled through the dimly lit hallways of the building. The now shattered lights on the ceiling flickered on and off, sporadically casting shadows of their corpses on the walls. Of course, the guards were useless - the assassination corps (or perhaps corpse would be a more accurate description at this juncture) were a notoriously ineffective and outdated bunch in the modern times. But they did look nice and professional, she admitted. She did like a man in a uniform. Plus, they were at least a good way to kill time. 

"One by one, they fall. One by one, they die - like rotting leaves in the wind~" she sang happily, tossing a smirk at one of the steaming, convulsing dead bodies in the corner. 

Everything went so smoothly that Lin almost couldn't believe her luck. Her shōten clone, which she had actively monitored these past few days, had been taken to the hospital to visit _her_. They'd asked the clone if she could release her seal. She had said no, and laughed. Her 'guards' (as if they deluded themselves into some sort of silly grandeur about being equal with her! Hah!)  got mad and sent her back to the prison within the Clan compound, where the doppleganger was staying now. They were discussing what to do with the fake Lin now; a simple execution or keeping her around until she changed her mind.

Though, she didn't particularly care. The clone had served its purpose well enough, which was guiding her - the real Lin - to this far off hospital on the outskirts of Konoha; one of the few funded by the Houki Clan and where their influence and pull was at its strongest. 

She reached the end of the hallway, no longer bothering to conceal the clattering of her high heels against the ground. Everybody was dead, anyway. A cursory glance at the sign on the door, as well as a quick peek inside the room with her sensing, told her that she'd reached the right place. A deathly smirk widened across Lin's face.

A quick swipe with her raiton-sharpened nails and the door sliced cleanly in half, falling slowly on the ground. The room was kept well lit, with an open window on the other side of the room bathing it in a diminished blue glow of the gloomy day outside. A tasteful pathetic fallacy for the situation at hand, Lin thought. Her eyes drifted around the room, soaking in the details; the water inside the vase of flowers by her beside looked to have been replaced a few hours ago at most. 

Lin approached the bed. The girl's face had slimmed and become gaunt with malnourishment - of course it had, since she'd been comatose for several years now. It was an impressive enough feat that they'd managed to sustain her for that long. Although, even with her face so cadaverous, there was still a subtle sort of beauty and grace to her sleeping face.

She smiled, placing her gloved hand on the mask. "Hello, Hana. I'm back."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 13, 2014)

*LIN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL INTERIM
PART 4

____________________________________​"How have you been doing? Probably not so well, eh, seen as though you're in a coma and what not. Sorry about that, I guess. How do you like this half-coma state I've put you in? Can you hear me well enough? I hope you can -- I never actually _used_ the jutsu on anybody before you. I made some other touches too, as I'm sure you're well aware of. My chakra is circuited around your brain in a way that so, whenever it detects your consciousness about to slip into sleep, it sends a jolt through it to buzz it back awake. Wouldn't want you to miss out on a single second of these long eight years, after all. Although, I didn't come here for a chat. I'm a busy girl now, and I have very important things to do."

She formed a snake hand seal. A coil of raiton chakra seeped through the pores of her skin, wrapping around her forearm all the way up her sleeve. 

"Let me tell you what's going to happen. I'm going to use a jutsu on you that has a charge opposite to that of the electricity I charged your brain with, to effectively 'unseal' you. You're welcome. However, from _there_, I'm going to do the same thing again, only this time I'll be forcing out _your_ chakra. It will be a long, painful process - one which will most likely result in your death, but don't worry. All this chakra I'm siphoning from your body will go to a very good cause."

And then she pressed down the flat of her palm onto Hana's forehead. A brilliant white light poured into the room, forcing Lin to bring her other hand to shield her eyes from the sparks the reaction was causing. The exiled Houki held it for a few more seconds, before removing her hand. Messy strings and strands of raiton chakra flowed from the skin of Hana's forehead, and straight into Lin's hand.

Hana awoke. Her eyes opened; her once bright pearls of blue now blurred and dulled with stagnation and fatigue. Eyes which sang volumes of sorrow and torture. She tried to pry open her lips, clearly straining with great effort to speak through the battern wasteland which the skin of her mouth had become. 

"Lin..."

The woman arched an eyebrow. "A speedy recovery. I didn't think you'd be able to speak so soon. A shame little Ren can't be here to see this moment, eh? Such a shame. He hasn't visited you for so long because he's been so busy training for the one day you'll wake up - yet, on that exact day, he's not even here to witness it." She thought, stroking at her chin delicately with her index finger. 

"Why..."

She broke into a fit of silent coughs from the effort and fell silent, merely staring at her cousin instead. 

Lin paused and gave a shrug. "Guess you're done for now, then. I suppose the usual thing to do here is to let you speak a few last words, but I'm in a hurry, so..."

She pressed her hand down on her forehead again. Red light poured in instead this time. Hana opened her mouth, with her last sounds as a living, breathing human being a scream of venemous rage and pain.​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Announcement
 
 Why was he not here? Why was Raiken gone? Did he leave because of something I did? Something I said? Did he not enjoy my company? Maybe it was something else entirely, but the one thing I did know was that he was not here. Maybe I made things awkward, maybe he couldn't stand to sleep next to me. I don't know what was going through his mind but I hoped he wasn't angry at me for some reason. It was then where Raiken entered the room, shocked that he saw me awake. Asking me if it was because of him I quickly dismissed it, because I didn't notice him leaving nor entering. I just felt lonely when I woke up, isolated. After saying our pieces we both crawled under the covers and said good night, shutting my eyes.

As the sun peeked through our window from over the village gates, a loud knock could be heard on our door. It sprang both of our heads off our pillows. I was unsure who could be pounding on our door, but the first thought was Lily. She seemed like the impatient type, and I'm sure she wanted to find a new home already. But when the voice screamed, it was surprisingly not Lily. 

"Wake up and get out! This isn't some bread and breakfast, I let you all stay the night but now it's time to go."

A frown formed on my face, what was Thalia doing? I'm sure she was going around knocking on all the doors asking everyone to leave. I wonder what caused this sourness in her voice. With a sigh I looked to Raiken, who looked like he was still just waking up.

"Don't worry, Thalia said I have rights over this place too. Besides, this is my room, you can stay as long as you want."

I moved in to kiss him, but he seemed so groggy still that I felt it was inappropriate. I got out of the bed, getting a spare change of clothes out from the closet. I turned to Raiken, who was no shuffling out of bed. Before I could say anything else to him Thalia interrupted. 

"Oh yeah Kirisaki, when you get ready I'll need you to come to my room."

I sighed, I don't know why she was being so persistent, she is usually so laid back when I'm here. Why was today different? Regardless, I took my change of clothes, walked into the bathroom, grabbed a towel, and turned on the shower. I stripped myself of my pajama's and underwear, walking into the luke warm shower which actually felt nice this morning. I lathered up my hair with shampoo, which I was so grateful for being so short in comparison to my old hair, which was so long and took forever to wash. Finishing up, I washed my body, rinced it off with the shower head, and jumped out, taking a towel to my body and then my hair. 

I took a good look of myself in the mirror, staring into my eyes. I hadn't put in new eye contacts ever since they fell out, and you know what? I was going to go without them for now. They were a pain to put in and Raiken liked my blue eyes. If anything this was less effort for me. After I brushed my teeth and washed my face, I picked up the clothes I left in a pile on the ground; Obviously I put on my bra and panties first, followed by my grey leggings, then my short black jegging, and finally for my top I put on a long-sleeve dual colored thermal, the torso being beige while the sleeves were black. Walking out of the bathroom, I took a look at Raiken, who was still only in his pants. I walked over to him, planting a kiss on his cheek saying:

"I've got to go but I'll see you later, okay? There's extra towels in the bathroom, and you should know how the shower works."

I turned to leave, but Raiken grabbed my arm, as if he wanted to say something.

"...What is it?"

"No, it's nothing...Hey, I'll probably go out with the others scouting for some locations while you're gone, but if you finish early with Thalia why don't you see if you can catch up to us?"

"Sounds like a plan."

I said with a smile. I didn't exactly know where a good place to go would be, but I did hope that we'd see each other very soon. We planted another kiss on our lips, parting quickly, and then I went out the door. Thalia resided on the same floor as I but on the exact opposite side of the hallway. I made my way down, finally reaching her room. I twisted the door knob and entered the office looking area. As I remembered, there was a desk, a fireplace, and many coffee table like chairs without the coffee table. Regardless I sat across from the women at her desk, as she swirled the red liquid in her glass.

"So what's the deal, and why are you drinking this early in the morning?"

"What, this isn't red wine, this is grape juice. It's what I try to drink every morning."

"...Right...Anyways why did you call me here?"

"Hey now, did we lose all formalities? Play a game of shogi with me, will you?"

"Shogi? This is a waste of time, ther-"

"Just one game. There's something we need to wait for anyways."

I sighed, I knew there was no getting out of this. Thalia sat out the shogi board as we each claimed our pieces. Of course Thalia got the King (ōshō) while I got the King (gyokushō), but that's because she was the one that offered to start the game and she was the host. It only made sense for her to be the one that had 'won' in the past.
So we set up the pieces correctly, with my pieces starting from the bottom row from left to right, went Lance, Knight, Silver, Gold, King, Gold, Silver, Knight, and then Lance again. In the second row closest to me I placed the Bishop above the left knight, and the Rook above the right Knight. In the third row closest too me I placed all nine pawns in a straight row on the nine by nine board. Thalia imitated me at the same time, copying the movements I made. Since Thalia was the black side, she moved her piece forward first.

"Pawn from 9c to 9d."

"Say Thalia, why are we playing?"

"It's your move."

"Pawn from 7g to 7f."

"Pawn from 9d to 9e."

"Bishop from 8h to 5e."

"Pawn from 7c to 7d."

"Bishop from 5e to 8b. Rook captured. Bishop promoted to Horse."

"Knight from 8a to 9c."

"Horse from 8b to 9c. Knight captured. Thalia, are you even trying?"

"Silver General from 7a to 7b."

"Rook from 2h to 7h."

"Pawn from 3c to 3d."

"Pawn from 7f to 7e."

"Pawn from 7d to 7e. Pawn captured."

"Rook from 7h to 7e. Pawn captured."

"Pawn from 4c to 4d."

"Horse from 9c to 7a."

"Pawn from 5c to 5d."

"Pawn from 5g to 5f."

"Bishop from 2b to 3c."

"Pawn from 5f to 5e."

"Bishop from 3c to 1e."

"King from 5i to 6h."

"Bishop from 1e to 2d."

"Okay we're literally going around in circles here, can you just tell me what-"

"It's your move."

"King from 6h to 7h."

"Knight from 2a to 3c."

"Pawn from 4g to 4f."

"Knight from 3c to 4e."

"Pawn from 4g to 4e. Knight captured. Thalia I-"

"Knight from 2d to 4c."

"King from 7h to 8h."

"Pawn from 9d to 9e."

"Pawn from 1g to 1f."

"Pawn from 8c to 8d."

"Pawn from 1g to 1e."

"Pawn from 8d to 8e. And that is how you win."

"What are you talking about I can-"

I took another look at the board. my king was cornered by her pawns and Bishop no matter where I moved. In her next move she would completely corner my king and it'd be over. I bit my lip, was this her plan all along? She sacrificed her Rook and Knight so easily, it looked like she was going easy. But In truth she was actually just biding time to surrounding me with her pawns. I really didn't see this coming.

"The pawn is not to be underestimated. They can only move one space, and they can be sacrificed, but their true value comes in their numbers. The strong ones aren't what win you battles, it's the culmination of all the weak, because they are the ones who know pain, who know suffering. They can truly band together and make a strong force that even I couldn't beat. Never underestimate any of your opponents, no matter how weak they may be."

She was right. I was so focused on capturing her stronger pieces that I completely forgot about her pawns. Hell for a while she cornered me with the Bishop and finally let up. I knew we'd just continue around in circles if she kept at it but it was so my King would be in the perfect position to corner. She was right, I needed to look at everything when I took things into account.

"Oh yeah, the reason I called you in here. Here's a certificate and a Chunin vest for becoming a Chunin. They misspelled your last name but oh well. Congratulations."

I opened the envelope and read what was inside. It was indeed a congratulations on my promotion. They spelled my name Kirisaki Shinokō, but that was alright, I was too over joyed that I became a Chunin. To think that my efforts payed off. Wait, what about others? I wondered who else became a Chunin. My thoughts were quickly interrupted by a large noise.  _*

KNOCK*_

"Oh look it, I think the guest of honor has finally arrived. I think it's time you meet her."


​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 13, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*

_The Red Ribbon Incident VI_

----------​
Taneda took a moment to listen to the information Ren and Kei had gathered during their turns, processing it slowly as he planned his approach. There was no way he'd get anything worthwhile if he started from scratch; indeed he'd need to build off the information and groundwork they'd both set if he hoped to get anywhere. "We're going next," he told Hado as he cut in line, and closed the door behind himself.

---

Taking his seat he observed the young girl before him. Short cropped hair, and the red ribbon around her neck. She wore a prim and proper dress and had obviously been cleaned up since the time they'd found her. Kei had cast a genjutsu that improved the atmosphere, so he'd have to be careful with how he attempted to speak to her, if he didn't want to ruin that. He was sure that the individual who'd come to Ren's car had used a genjutsu of some sort; if that had been a space time ability, they'd have been well above an operation like this. Teleporting into a moving space with no sort of seal set down prior was a feat he knew even the R&D department could not accomplish, so it was probably well beyond the skill of a single mercenary with little or no infrastructure. So that meant they were more than likely dealing with a genjutsu specialist.

Ren had mentioned that the chakra coursing over her wasn't her own, but a foreign signature. Taneda couldn't sense chakra so it wasn't quite certain what kind of chakra it was, but he knew instinctively that it was dangerous to simply draw out chakra at random in all situations. Some individuals, like the mysterious captain from the Eien Machi mission who'd fought that rogue to a standstill possessed secondary chakra sources and could give him more than he bargained for. In a sense, everyone had a particular taste that went along with their chakra.

He sat down, taking off his backpack as he waved to her. "Hello. This one is Taneda."

"Hi, Taneda."  He knew for a fact that she didn't respond with 'these lips are sealed' if confronted with information that didn't have anything to do with the individual responsible for this, or anyone else linked to the mission. He thanked Ichi in the back of his mind for the artlessons, taking out from his satchel his ink and scrolls, laying them out on the table before him. The girl simply watched silently, hands pressed together in her lap. And then going off memory, which was arguably quite clear in his case, the genin sketched out what he remembered of the woman in the car's face, showing the image to the girl after about ten minutes of spending time on a rough sketch. It wasn't the best, but it hit on the distinguishing features Taneda recalled. "Do you recognize this woman?"

"These lips are sealed." 

He nodded, and then began to draw a trio of mice, which started to lift off the page, and begin dancing. "Do you like this trick?" She watched the dancing images leap off the page and then looked up at him, blinking. "Could we switch seats, you think? It's difficult to draw with this sort of lighting," he said to her. "Oh, sure. Could you...make more of these? This is interesting." Her voice was stained with a piqued curiosity, so the first step had already been a success. He stood and moved to sit next to her, and began to draw more small creatures, asking her small questions as he did. Where was she from? Guwa Town? What was her favorite thing for people to draw? Her favorite color, he had different inks. And lots of other small bits and minutia.

Meanwhile, his shadow went to work to execute his plan. If she wasn't aware of the individual going after her ribbon, given her attention was elsewhere, namely on him drawing and bringing to life cartoons and paintings, she wouldn't have the ability to lash out all crazy. Using his alternated seating, Tenebrae started to creep up her side, clinging to the curve of her body as he glided past the small of her back. For all intents and purposes, Taneda's shadow was simply an extension of his will; it could imbue objects with chakra, and drain chakra, just like its master. It contorted and moved according to his directives unless it was protecting him from other attacks, distorting and stretching itself to keep hidden. Right now as it rose up out of the young woman's shadow and up along her back, it finally got its finger tips in contact with the ribbon, and with a quick burst, Taneda drained the chakra from it.

Though, what happened next, her probably should have guessed. From outside the room, they could all suddenly hear him utter. "Gruh...how. Vexing..." with an as of yet unheard frustration and fear in his voice. Something had probably happened, but it was anyone's guess just what...


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Ran X Chika- Ran Solo

Guarding The Gala Arc

Orchestra City- Overcompensation Mansion Part Duex 
​

They were waiting for word on Chika, to see if she'd gotten healed properly... Ran, LP and Dashie sitting in the lobby waiting. The lobby of this damn hospital, The lobby where Ran's blood was beginning to itch in his veins. His hands gripping his biceps as he slowly rocked back and forth to ignore the itch. To ignore the burning sensation in his chest, to ignore that burrowing feeling he had in the back of his head. "Mr. Furoshima?" A doctor comes out from the back. "Yes?" Ran looked up, his eyes strained and red. "She's not out of the woods yet. Her conditional is critical." 

"You should pre-" The doctor is suddenly two feet in the air, pinned to a nearby wall. "You will save her." "Please calm down..." Ran's eyes didn't move from his target, every ounce of annoyance and anger he'd felt the last hour was not focused, pin point, on this man. "If you fail. I will come and find you." Ran releases his grip and let's the doctor fall to the ground. "Ranbo..." Dashi steps up, her hand reaching out to him, but as she takes his hand he vanishes. 

"Don't do anything crazy Ranbo..." Dashi slowly closes her hand, where Ran's would be and turns to the door. "Please..." 


--- The Overcompensation Mansion

Shouzen was sitting in his massive chair, with the painting of himself proudly hanging behind him. "Hmm...If i move money from this account to this one-" THUD! His door quickly flew open and crashed into the wall, cracking it lightly. "Ah... You're that sound gennin right?" Shouzen blinked, "What is it? What do you want?" Ran looked around, there was two maids and that damned butler in here... "I want to talk. Privately." Shouzen let out a sigh, "Fine... Fine..." He waved the maids and butler out. 












"Don't act too rashly." Kouske bows to Ran as he leaves. The large doors close, Ran and Shouzen are left completely alone. "Right, right... The big me is busy now, so could we please speed this up my Gala is in only one day." Shouzen slowly waves his hand, as if Ran was nothing more than a beggar asking for change. "You're coming with me." Ran grips Shouzen's collar and vanishes from the room....

Miles and miles away, the two appear at the edge of a cliff. "Ah... What... What is this!?" Shouzen grips Ran's arm, looking down he can see nothing below his feet but river and a few hundred foots drop. "Explain." The sound ninja stares at him with dead eyes, eyes that seemed to have lost purpose and direction. "Explain what!? What are you doing you crazy bastard!? I'M PAYING YOU TO PROTECT ME!" "Not for another day, now explain." Ran lowers him slightly. "I feel my grip failing me." 

Shouzen's eyes widen and his feet begin to kick and wail. "PLEASE STOP! Don't do this! I'll give you whatever you want! Money!? Riches!? Anything!!! Just don't kill me!!!!" Ran's eyes narrowed and his head tilted downward, keeping his gaze locked on the worm of a man. "Tell me. What you did." Shouzen gulped, his adam's apple crashing down hard. "I... uh... don't know what you mean... haha..." He looked away to the left nervously, sweat starting to pour from his brow. 

"Oops." Ran released him, "YOU BASTARD WAAAIIIIT!!!" Shouzen let's out a deafening scream as he's caught in Ran's other hand. "Yes?" He slowly raises the little man up. "Huf...huff...Huff... I thought you were really going to kill me there. Haha..." The worm readjusts his hair. "I was." Ran's words were frank, cutting and true. "Fine! If you let me down i'll tell you the truth!" Ran slowly lowers the man downward, a smirk on his face. "NOT LIKE THAT! NOT LIKE THAT!" His feet kick and flail, hands grasping at Ran's arms like a cat about to be dunked in a bath. 

"If... you let me down... I'll explain everything please..." Ran's eyes locked on Shouzen. "Fine." With a swift motion, he threw his arm backward, letting Shouzen fly and skip and roll across the ground. "Huff... Huff... Huff... HOW DARE YOU THRO-" Before his words could be finish, a black snake four times his own size curled around him. "W...what is this!?" Ran slowly walked forward towards the rat. "My snakes get hungry when people lie to me." He gently rubs the snakes head. "This is incentive."


----------



## Hollow (Oct 13, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
Training - Suiro no Jutsu I



_Dear Yuuko,_ the note began.

_I am asleep. Do you understand what that means you dumb bitch unintelligent little girl? It means that I was tired from my previous mission_ (Yuuko was pretty sure she hadn?t been out on a mission. The woman had been most likely drinking.) _and I need my beauty sleep. If you decide to pull off the same shit stunt you did the last time, I?ll skin your arms while you?re wide awake be more than a little angry, okay? If you?re so eager to learn something new, read my next instructions carefully and do it on your own bitch._

That morning, Yuuko had woken up with the urge to learn a new jutsu. And it had absolutely nothing to do with the fact that they?d be receiving a group of fifty people celebrating whatever they wanted to celebrate in the restaurant. Nope. It had absolutely nothing to do with her just wanting to get away from spending the day serving the same people over and over again. So, the masochist she was, she decided this was a good day to go pay a visit to Tora-sensei and have her teach her a new jutsu. What could go wrong?

Instead, when she finally reached the door to her sensei?s apartment, she had found a note. It was kind of funny actually, how Tora-sensei had probably written that note right after their last training session but Yuuko was only showing up now. Still, the girl wasn?t going to think it was no longer valid and give her new plan to wake her sensei up the green light. She might be masochistic enough to ask Tora-sensei for more training but there was no way in hell that she was going to wake her up again. It would be suicide to try and do the same thing after last time?s results.

Thus, she was stuck with a note.

_Last time I somehow managed to beat what the Water Clone Technique into your little brain. I really am the best teacher in this whole fucking village world. To be able to teach someone as retarded with so many difficulties as you is a gift. Anyway. Here?s a jutsu that relates directly with the Mizu Bunshin. Read the instructions fifty times before you actually attempt. I don?t want you to fucking kill yourself  harm yourself while experimenting with the technique. _

_The Water Prison Technique is what you?ll be learning today. And probably practicing for the next month given how incredibly stupid slow my-pace you are. Remember how I told you before that you can use Water Clone?s water for your suiton techniques? Well, this one?s the perfect example. You can use a Water Clone to create the prison and maintain it with its own water. You?re not powerful enough, you won?t be powerful enough for the next thousand years or so. So DON?T TRY IT! I mean it Shinohara!_

_Snake. Ram. Horse. Hare. Ram. Horse. Hare. Snake. Ox. Those are the hand seals you have to memorize this time. Make sure you get them right. They?re not that many but they?re easy to mess up if you?re in a rush. For now, think of this as something you can use if you manage to sneak on an enemy. Also, since you?re such a weakling at the moment, make sure you use it when you?re facing only one enemy at a time. If you?re going against a group, it won?t work out well since you probably won?t be able to combine your Water Clone with the Prison just yet. 

Here?s what I want you to do first kiddo. You?re going to go into the training grounds we used last time, get yourself on top of that lake and use your chakra to draw enough water to form a sphere as big as you are. You?ll have to adapt the sphere to the size of whoever you want to trap inside but, for now, focus on your shrimp size only. _(Funny because Yuuko?s pretty tall.) _Next, I want you to move that water in a circular way but without breaking the sphere. I?m sure you can do it bitch._ (She probably forgot to scratch that part off.) _And then I want you to slowly raise the speed and strength of the circulation until you really can?t handle it anymore. Got it? Then go do it. _​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2014)

*Aurora Adachi*
Entrance: The Winged Knight
________________________________________________

The ringing of an alarm shock me out of my deep slumber, my head and ears aching. I ran my gloved hand through my hair, just trying to keep my eyes opened. One look to the window told me that it was early, but I should know, I set my alarm. Finally gaining the common sense, I slammed my hand on the snooze button causing the noise to stop crashing through my ears. I pulled the bed sheets that were hugging my body so tightly off my bed, finally standing up. Rubbing the back of my neck, I opened my bedroom door heading for the bathroom.

I was almost blinded by the intense light exposing its way through the near white tiled restroom. The skylight exposing the sunlight that had just begun to peek over the village. This is why I hated mornings, it was so bright and invasive. In the night you can hide in the shadows, your eyes won't be submitted to this blinding torture. I sighed, there was no avoiding it. I knew what my orders were. I forcefully opened the brown cabinets, pulling out the toothbrush and toothpaste, aimlessly cleaning my mouth with the brush. But my teeth weren't the bad part. No, if anything that bothered me when I woke up in the morning, was that.

I splashed water on my face, and finally took a look in the mirror. Yeah that's what I was expecting. My hair was a complete mess. It was so troublesome but it had to be done. The only way to get my hair out of this mess was to take a shower. I personally preferred cold showers during the middle of the day or the night, but with how easily my hair got messy I almost always had to take one during the morning just to make it manageable. 

I took off my gloves first, then my set of armor, next my normal clothes, and then finally my undergarments. Before going to the shower I pulled out a brush from the cabinet and combed my hair the best I could, I needed to get out as many knots and tangles that I could. Satisfied, I turned the shower on, putting the valve slightly under the middle, and then stepped into the glass encased waterfall.

I rest my back against the white tiled walls, moving my left arm to my right shoulder, turning my neck and trying to loosen my body up. I never got use to it, sleeping with my armor on. Every morning I wake up with cramps and aches it isn't even funny. But truth of the matter is, I wouldn't sleep any other way now. I feel too vulnerable without it. Finishing with my neck I rotated my shoulders in a circular motion until they felt comfortable. Now, stretching my arms upwards, 

I finally felt like I could relax. I picked up on of the bottles that held shampoo inside, lathering my hair up nicely, trying to work out any remaining knots as I worked from my scalp down to the bottom. I washed it out thoroughly, next taking the conditioner bottle, repeating the same process as before. But instead of washing it out I let it sit for two minutes. 

Keeping my head outside of the shower heads blast, I eventually collapsed to the wet tiled floor. Not because I was tired, but because it felt refreshing. The tiles were still cold from the morning air passing through the open window, chilling my body upon touch. I liked to sit there and just look at the rest of the bathroom. It was clean, but I felt like I could clean it so much better, that it constantly needed to be wiped down. But I never found the energy to do it, so a near white it stayed. 

Sighing, I decided the two minutes had passed, standing back up and washing the conditioner out. Finally finished with my hair, I took a bar of soap and scrubbed it against a bath brush, lathering it up with soap. I calmly took it across my body, scrubbing every inch of dirt that may have laid itself on me. Something I doubt could happen, due to how much clothes I wear, but I felt it necessary regardless. Finishing, I moved the shower head, holding it within my grasp as I washed the soap off of my body. 

I turned off the cold water, allowing my body to drip dry for a little bit. I placed my right hand out in front of me, my dominant hand, as I lowered my head down, facing the floor, my body and hair still dripping wet from the water that just rained down on me. I know that I am needed, I was requested to meet her at six thirty in the morning, but I set my alarm for six and I'm sure I've taken at least twenty minutes between everything I've done. I guess I'll just be late again. Standing upright, I pushed the shower door open, grabbing a towel off the nearby rack and dried my dripping body off.

I carried my clothes and armor back to my room, but I didn't put them on quite yet. Opening my closet I threw my old clothes into the hamper. It was getting rather full, I suppose another laundry day would have to happen. But not today, I didn't have time today. I picked a similar outfit as the one I threw in there; Black socks, a blue sleeved thermal, black combat pants, and of course, my Jashin necklace. I then turned to my armor which lay on the ground, which consisted of the following: A chest piece, blue in color which draped down to my upper thighs. Two shoulder pieces, wrapping around my lower shoulder. Blue arm plates which extended past my wrists with grey cuffs. Silver leg guards, coming up a little over my knees, with silver boots to match. Finally were my blue gloves, which cut off at the fingers. I sometimes went over the top and wore a cape, but today all I work was a blue scarf. With that I was ready to be seen in public...

I wish. No, whenever I walked into public people always thought I was from the Land of Iron or something. Even though I've clarified multiple times to the guard they still stop me every time. With a sigh I grabbed my holster, which wraps around my shoulder down to my waste, and then wraps around again in a smaller diagonal from my upper waist to my lower waist. This held my blade which I used in battle. Prepared for everything, I stumbled down the stairs reaching the kitchen.

It was as I left it the previous night. Fruit left out in a bowl on the table, the fridgerator closed but surly near empty. I looked over to the toaster which had burnt bread sticking out the top. Did I cook myself some yesterday and leave before I could eat it? I flicked it out of the machine, taking a small bite. Not only was it burnt but it was stale. I tapped my boot on the bottom of the trashcan, as the lid came springing open. I threw the pieces of toast inside the bag, releasing my foot off the pedal. The lid came crashing down but by the time it had I already made my way to the table. Sitting down I grabbed the nearest apple, taking a bite out of the fruit. I had to go grocery shopping soon but I just kept forgetting. Such a disappointment I am. I finished the apple quickly, standing back up and throwing the core into the trashcan. 

I turned to leave through the front door, but before I did I grabbed my keys and my mask which were hanging on a key rack on the wall. Placing my mask on my belt, I spun the keys in my hand, opening the door and locking it once I got outside. After locking the door I placed my keys in my pocket, turning on my boot, I walked calmly to my destination.

I was sure I was late, but what difference did it make if I rushed there looking like an idiot, and getting there two minutes earlier than I would have, or saving my energy while walking at a normal pace, and get about the same scrutiny I would have gotten anyways? Regardless I'm glad that it isn't hot out. Not that I expected it to be, but it gets so hot and sweety under all these layers that some days. But the only other option would be to take off the armor and wear less, but that surely isn't going to happen. That's why I'm glad it's the start of fall, it's going to get colder and colder and soon WInter will be upon us. I somehow avoided Summer despite how hot it was, so I was looking forward to the coming seasons.

I made my way through the streets of Sunagakure rather easily, finding my final destination. I had only been a couple other times, but every time it had been for something important. I made my way into the building where I saw a pink-haired women looking impatient, as if she were waiting for someone. We made eye contact for a split second but I decided it best not to waste time with strangers. I averted and headed towards the elevator. Once I pressed the button it lit up almost immediately, as the nearest door rang and opened up. Out stepped a blonde man, looked either my age or slightly older, attractive, but not my type. Upon seeing me he said:

"Hey what's with all that armor? I think it'd look better on my bedside, don't you think?"

As much as I wanted to punch this guy in the face I controlled my emotions. I walked into the elevator, pressing the "Close Door" button as quickly as I possibly could so that man couldn't follow me. I pressed the "50" button, and it quickly sprung up, whirling to take me to my requested floor. Dinging again, I walked down the hallway until I reached the room I was looking for. I took a deep breath and knocked. I stood there for about five seconds before I heard a voice from inside call:

"Come on in."

I turned the doorknob and paced myself inside the room. From where I was standing I could notice Thalia sitting in a chair in-front of her window view. There was an office like desk in front of her body, with another chair and a girl sitting on the other side. Her orange hair didn't look too authentic to me, but her blue eyes were something else. She was holding onto a plastic bag with a Chūnin vest inside, and an open letter. If anything this told me this girl was just promoted to Chūnin, but why was she here?

"I apologize for my lateness, Thalia-san."

"It's fine Aurora, we just finished a match of Shogi so you arrived just on time. But now that you're here I think we should get down to business."
​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 13, 2014)

Road To Eien Machi​
Dreams roamed within his mind's realm across the night, although morning had yet to bathe the forest in where he slept, he awoke, moonlight still present. The thoughts were provoking his sleep, rustling on solid earth for comfort, when was the last time he felt so tired? The flames were diminishing, the breeze became colder, he stood, poured the gasoline one more across the wood and begun to witness the flames erupt in their dance once more. Capping the flask, he turned back to where he sat. Sighing upon pulling a tress stump to sit in. 

"What am I doing?" 

He said, placing his hand on the back of his neck, messaging the tense muscles that formed upon it. The pain soon became heavier, upon a few stroke it began subtle, teeth clenched at the stigma of pain coursing upon it. Fingers pressed with great force upon the fractured muscle, this was enough of a signal that Raiken's blood had already lost its effects. Pulling his coat off, he noted the wound caused by Ren had healed almost entirely, and this was with Raiken's ability almost at its end. It was an amazing power, and something that he needed to make noted of. Removing his coat, he lifted himself, unwrapping the bandages, falling upon earth with smudge of dried blood upon then. Rosuto witnessed, searched, scanned his body. His wounds healed, without even a month's time happening, he had been cured. 

"At least I'm fine." 

Opening his eye, exposing one again the crimson hue of his Sharingan, reading the area as his two swirls began to adjust. Nothing notable, nothing out of the ordinary. Although he couldn't do much surveillance with these set of eyes, at least they could function to tell if anything was close, or if he had been placed in some sort of genjutsu. It held its properties, but then again it held its edges as well. Set eye had saved him, but also ushered a lot of turmoil due to it. It could predict and help him move measurements he could only dream of doing. But with it came the weigh of a village following him around, as if that was any new.    

"Silver-linings are bullshit, anyway." 

An off-hand comment. Something to simply help him cope with the current situation. A deep breath herald the smell of not only the smoke produced by the flames. But also the sensation warmed his lungs. Something about it felt nice, maybe he should take up smoking? Nah, that would screw him up in the long run. The thoughts continued to cross his mind as he began to move away towards the sound of river streaming in the distance. Thirst began to grow on him, his mouth dry, and his stomach growling for subsistence. It would be troublesome to hunt at this hours of the night. The sun didn't show any trail of rising, the stars still devoured ever space of the sky. The moon spectating, like it always did, with brilliance and daring. It dawned upon the wonder of its magnificence. 

The sounds of water began to come closer, withing several meters he found a body of clean water. Kneeling in front of it, he scooped the water in his palm, awaiting it to douse his hand enough so he could clean the other one. Upon repeating the process a few times, he placed the hand and scooped water towards his mouth. Swallowing as the cold sensation swirled him within a feel of refreshing satisfaction. Gulping down every drop, a noise quickly met his ears, he halted, didn't make any sudden movements, the silence soon erupted, it was so eerie it was tragic, his hand withing the body of water, as the stream made it cross through his fingers, the sound closing, stepping, the pacing sounding like that of a quick sprint. It sounded like several people were heading their way, it came from... above?

Rising his vision, he witnessed up above, a large ledge that seemed to be several feet above his current position. It was a deadly fall, if anyone without the proper training would leap they would induce a heavy wound. Narrowing his eyes to the incoming, he stood still. The voices of men resounded through the area. Someone was being followed. He lifted himself, only to witness a body fly out of the ledge, the moon behind it, with mystical flowing white hair, eyes as amber as that of a felines pupils. The moonlit sky shading its presence, soon Rosuto had been captivated by an aura of mystery, of wonder. Set sentiment didn't last long, as the body begun to plummet towards the earth, the vision becoming much more present, taking form, it was a...

"That's a person!" 

He rushed at the apex speed, leading across the air, and extended his arms, grasping her body, he turned and landed upon the wall. The men whom were following soon reached the place, their eyes searching through the crevice that almost lead this person to her doom.

*"Damn it! She got away! What the hell are we gonna tell the boss now?"* 

*"Shit... Don't let her escape. There's no way she could have made this jump without dying! Spread up and look for her! She couldn't have gotten far."* 










​
His arms, hid her image within his grasps as the footsteps began to dissipate and become inaudible. A sigh escaped him, as he pulled her a away, the pearl colored hair radiated to the gleam of moonlight. Her eyes as sharp as  those as lions, she cradled on his arms. It was a girl... but something was odd. Excluding the situation that just occurred, girl wouldn't necessarily apply to this... person. This is because she held a rather distinguishing feature. He placed his hand upon the ear and began to stroke it. It's contents... fur? He voiced began to purr at the stigma of the touch, his eyes weaved an he witnessed her piercing stare look upon him. He quickly released at the sight and she replied to his gesture with a sly smirk crossed around her lip. 

"Thanks for saving me, mister." 

She said as she pulled away from him, her image becoming much clearer. She held the proportions of a human female, she talked like one... However the way she moved, the way her accent held a tinge of playfulness upon it, the overall gestures. This woman was not wearing a costume. She was a real feline. 

"Mmm... That look in your face. Did you figure out something good about me~?" 

She stood tall and proud, while she glared at him. 

"Allow me to introduce myself then. I'm Hanekawa, a summoning spirit. And I'm on the run. Could you please be so kind to help me escape?" 

​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Ran X Chika- Ran Solo

Guarding the Gala

Somewhere in the Sound Country ​















"I'll explain..." Shouzen clears his throat, "A long time back. I made a deal with some mobsters okay." He looked down towards the grass. "I thought nothing of it, the great me after all had been raised with only respect." Ran rolled his eyes, "But, they came after me... I owed them a lot of money..." "Why?" Ran let's the snake's grip tighten. "Hurk.... I Sold... Drugs!" Shouzen screams out, "I sold drugs for them! They needed a way to move it into the city and get passed the shinobi stationed there! So i used my influence to sell them okay!" 

Ran's eyes closed, "Go on." The short man sighed, "I kept some off the top.... a lot of it actually. Told them some supplies were stolen, had some bandits attack some of my trade cars." He looked up at Ran, almost as if to bed for forgiveness. "It... It wasn't my fault! You see, I... I needed that money! I blew most of my inheritance at the time, the rest as all tied up in investments and bonds and stocks! I had very little liquid cash! My father! He always kept his money tied up in stocks and bonds! Said it would make us more in the end but-" 

SMACK! Ran slaps the jabbering fool with one swift motion, his right hand left in the air, threatening another. "Okay! I Get it! I get it! Don't... Don't hit me..." His entire attitude had changed, he' was showing off his true size now. "I needed a way to get back at the mob... they were getting desperate for their money and found out i was cheating them. So I hired some mercs to take them out alright?" 

"Were these missing ninja mercenary by chance?" Shouzen nodded. "One of the mob men, he was a nobles boy... The men after me where hired to kill the man who hired them... no one knows it was me except for mercenary's okay?" Ran looked down upon him with contempt. "You can never be sure of that. They knew you hired Shinobi, they knew we were coming and they've attacked us twice now." 

"But I had-" "You had full control over how you handled yourself to this point and I will hear no more." The snake tightened its grip around Shouzen, his lungs nearly squished, only a low faint groan escaping from his lips. "You're going to pay for Chika's treatment. You're going to double this mission's payout. You're going to come forward. You're going to pay for your crimes." The nobleman nodded, "Anything... just let me go...." He could barely breathe let alone speak... "I want to crush him." Ran thought to himself, watching the mans face slowly turning red. "I want to squeeze every last breathe of life out of him until he is no more." His hand twitched, it would be so easy.

So quick, no one would know it was Ran. The assassins could easily be blamed, they henged as him... He could lie, he could move on from here and use the mans wallet to pay for the treatment. "No..." "PLEASE!" Shouzen's eyes watered up as tears burst fourth like water from a hose. "PLEASE I BEG YOU!" Ran sighed and shook his head. "Not what i meant." The snake released its grip and coiled around Ran's body. "We're going back. You're keeping your word." Shouzen's head bounced up and down a thousand times before Ran could blink. 

"Good boy."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Ah... So...." Sano put the table back up where it belonged. "We're not being attacked then... haha..." He rubbed the back of his head and coughed a bit. "Wellp... Just... Never mind then!" With a quick turn on his heels he headed towards the door. "I'll be outside! Let's get going soon though! Cause, I've got people to meet! Friends to make! Robots to build! Mechs to pilot! Planets to conquer!" Sano's mind had wandered once more mid sentence... Though, this was the norm for him now and he himself fails to notice when he does so.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2014)

*Kirisaki and Aurora
*Mission: The Hidden Evil
________________________________________________

Aurora walked forward past the ex-nun, towards Thalia,  reaching the side of her desk. Kirisaki followed Aurora  with her blue eyes, trying to grasp who this women was and why she was  even speaking to Thalia. Thalia on the other hand simply scoffed at  their reactions to one another. It was obvious that Kirisaki was  interested in who Aurora was, but Aurora had  investigated everything she needed to know about Kirisaki, only taking  interest in what Thalia had to say.

"Well don't be shy, pull a chair next to Kirisaki. She won't bite...Probably."

Kirisaki  instinctively rolled her eyes at this remark. It was obvious that she  was use to this type of teasing that Thalia tormented her with. Aurora,  finding it rude to not obey her superiors' orders, grabbed a chair and  moved it close to the desk, setting it next to Kirisaki's. With a clang her armor collided with the chair.  Kirisaki looked over hearing the  ruckus, while both Aurora and Thalia seemed use to this kind of behavior.

"Aurora, this is Kirisaki. She's the _one_ I've been looking for. However, despite my invitation, she still has reservations about joining the Church."

"Who  the hell wouldn't! Judge me on the mission of Eien Machi all you  want, that isn't who I am! I don't kill for some god! No matter how much  pleading you ma-"

"No...Thalia,  I'd advice you stop trying to convince her. It's clear that she doesn't  understand, nor will she ever understand why we do what we do. She was  raised differently, in the dark. No matter what you say it won't change a thing."

"Heh,  you think that? You'd be surprised. We do a lot for the communities in  the five great villages. We clean up crime and we get privileges.  There's a lot of good despite what we also do behind closed doors.  Besides Kirisaki, you have the mark of Jashin within you now. There's no  way you can escape it, You'll see our way soon, the countless  brutal murders you'll have to commit on your duty as a shinobi. It'll  all fall into line once you join us."

Aurora stayed quiet  this time. She had the guts  to talk like this, as if it were set in stone, in front of the very  person she's trying to convince. Unless she could see into the future  this type of notion seemed very uncommon if not rare. 

"Your pretty words won't do anything. If all you wanted to do  was play me in shogi, give me my Chunin vest, and try to convince me  where the dozen of other attempts have failed, I think that I'll take my leave."

"Do you think I'd call you in here for just that? No, I have something for the both of you."

Kirisaki's  face lit up with curiosity, while Aurora's stayed stagnant. Thalia  brought out a second letter which seemed official. Bringing out a letter  opener, she sliced open the top of the small envelope, bringing out the  letter which lay inside. She layed it out infront of the two kunoichi  to read at their own pleasure.


> Mission Title: Another Heist
> Rank: C
> Applicants: White
> Area: Konohagakure
> Description:  We know that you folk at the church mainly deal with street crimes, but  there's a thief that has been stealing from all the resident shops. We  feel we might be targeted next. Of course the village is focusing on  tightening security because of the recent hostility between White and  Black, but they're ignoring our pleas! Please, stop this criminal before  he harms any more businesses! Our store is located on West Market Place  Street, and that's where all the other robberies have taken place!  Thank you for your time.


Kirisaki  and Aurora looked at it, but had differing thoughts upon completion.  Kirisaki's were more along the lines of (Why would Thalia send me on a  mission? I have to help Raiken find a new place to live today!) While  Aurora's was more like (Mission? It's only a C-Rank. I could complete  this in my sleep, so why is Thalia sending me out with her?). Thalia  could read both of their expressions, smiling suddenly. 

"The  mission is time sensitive however. We know that the culprit strikes  between seven and eight-thirty, as the guards are posted to stand  watch until seven, and the shops don't open until nine. Some shop  owners arrive at their story early, so we assume that is the latest the criminal would stay in  the store. Needless to say we're running out of time, the criminal could  be ready to leap as soon as the guards leave. So go get out  there and give the Church of Jashin a good name."

"Why? I'm not even pa-"

"If that is what you wish, we'll accomplish it in no time."

Aurora stood up and started to head  outside of the building, as if she were raring to go. But Kirisaki,  still a little disgruntled at what Thalia manipulated her to do, turned  to her and admitted:

"I'm only doing  this mission because it's for the good of the citizens, not because  you're forcing me otherwise. But after this I am devoting the rest of my day to helping Raiken, got it?"

"I'm not sure if you're really in a position to say such things, but whatever you wish. Ta ta now, the clock is ticking."

Unwrapping  the plastic on her Chunin vest, she strapped it on and walked down the  hallway to reach the elevator. Kirisaki caught up to the blue haired  women which had been entering an open elevator, stumbling inside. Aurora  looked annoyed that she had to have this girl as company, but decided  to stick with her, because that is what Thalia wished. But there was  only to a certain point that she would accept demands from superiors; if  it were something outrageous she would have stated otherwise. Kirisaki,  noticing that Aurora was staring at her, finally spoke up.

"Okay, what's the problem? Why are you staring at me?"

"Nothing...I just...Your hair isn't naturally orange, is it?"

"No...How could you tell?"

"It doesn't mesh well with your blue eyes. I think a blonde look would work so much better."

Surprisingly to Kirisaki, Aurora had already figured out her original hair color.  Maybe it would be better to go back to it, not that it was a simple  fix. She'd just have to let it grow out and fix it on its own. Finally  reaching the bottom floor, Kirisaki and Aurora exited the elevator, upon  inspection the four members of REMNANTS plus Saya were seen about to  exit, Lily yelling at Tate for some strange reason. Kirisaki looked  towards Aurora saying:

"We can go in just a minute, I have to say something."

Aurora,  obviously not one to socialize simply nodded her head and walked  towards a wall, where she folded her arms in front of her chest, closing  her eyes waiting for her mission partner. Kirisaki on the other hand  approached the group, who seemed like it mainly consisted of Lily and  Tate barking at one another. Kirisaki walked up to Raiken, looking at him with a little guilt.

"Sorry, I have to do this mission before I go, but hopefully I'll catch up to the rest of you later."

"Hey it's fine, we can't be together all the time, right? Yeah, go do your mission then catch up with us, we'll probably end up having breakfast or something within the hour anyways."

Kirisaki smiled as thoughts swirled through her head. 

(_I  should have known, Raiken can be so understanding sometimes. He's  right, after this mission we'll be together again anyways, what's a  couple of hours separated going to do?_)

Kirisaki and  Raiken closed in together to make a quick kiss, not wanting to torment  Lily any further than she already had been. She still looked away,  knowing what deed was about to be done. But after their lips separated  Tate tapped the carrot head on the shoulder, whispering:

"Hey I saw you leave that elevator with that girl over there. What's she like?"

"I've  known her for about five minutes and she seems like the calm type  that's introverted. I don't think she'll want to hook up with you."

Kirisaki  rolled her eyes, knowing that Tate was just asking her to annoy her.  Kirisaki made her way back to Aurora, who opened her eyes upon  Kirisaki's approach. But without a word she fixed her stance and started  to head out of the building. Kirisaki decided to follow her without  questioning why she was being so impersonal. Finally out on the streets  as the sun made its way into the sky, Kirisaki took a good look at  Aurora's shining armor. She didn't question it before, but now it  wouldn't stop bugging her.

"Doesn't it get annoying to wear that all day? I mean...Doesn't it get stiff or hot under there?"

"You mean within my armor...Yeah I would have to say it does. That's why I don't enjoy standing out in the sun for very long."

"So then why do you wear it?"

"Why  should it matter to you? Someone who doesn't understand why we believe  what we believe, we'll never understand how and why we live."

"Really? Just because we don't see eye to eye on religion doesn't mean we can't work other things out."

"No...It  can't, it won't work. I don't know why Thalia-san is so adamant on you.  A year after she joined the Church she learned some deep secret,  something she chooses not to share with anyone else. Ever since she's  been looking for "The Perfect One", and that seems to be you. I don't  know why you were able to survive the experiment nor be blessed with  Immortality, but do know that if you truly feel that what we do is wrong  then your way of thinking is twisted. We provide for the sick, the  povert, and we take those who commit sins into the after life, such a cycle is the good for the world."
​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2014)

"Yeah,   but what about those that murder just for the sake of murder? They   abuse the permit of the Church and kill because it's fun! Besides, even   if people have committed some kind of sin, that doesn't make it right  to  end their life. I've dealt with that problem far too often."

"As I said, we won't see eye to eye on this. So let's just complete this mission so we can go our separate ways."

"...But what you said, about the experimentation and immortality. What do you mean it somehow worked with me?"

"As  I should expect from an outsider...Well if you  must know due to some  component with the target, be it blood type,  chakra nature, age, or  anything else, the experimentation fails. Most  combinations just make it  fail, causing the target to die. You, on the  other hand, were some how  able to live. Thalia saw the potential in you  and you surpassed her  expectations. You're the first one we've seen in  years to saw the least.  Such a waste though, used on an outsider like  you..."

Kirisaki gritted her teeth, she didn't want to be one of the Jashinists, but she didn't want to be looked down on either. But she ultimately knew that nothing she could say would change Aurora's mind, so she had to just accept it for now. The two eventually made it to the market place, where the guards were still standing by watch. But after two minutes they all left, as if an internal timer told them it was time to go. As soon as they left the kunoichi made their way to the backdoor of the next store inline, which happened to be a jewelry store. Of course the door was locked but there was another way in: The vents.

"We can get in through those vents."

"Yeah, _you_ might be able to squeeze through, but I'm not sure if my ar-"

"It's our mission to stop a robbery, not break the door down. It's our only way in. Besides, if we break a door or window the thief will know we're here."

A sigh escaped Aurora's mouth, knowing that she wasn't going to get in there any other way. She first helped Kirisaki into the vent, and then launched herself inside. Kirisaki, being the first to dive in, started coughing due to the immense amount of dust, but luckily the first duct was only about a seven feet crawl away. She used her lightning style and a needle to carve out the opened all but on one side, so it acted like a little door. Kirisaki scooting herself forward, put chakra into her feet as she threw them onto the roof of the vent, pushing her head out the opening. Grabbing the edge outside, she released her chakra, allowing the rest of her body to fall from the duct, safely landing onto the ground.

 Aurora had a similar but less enjoyable experience. Her armor clung against the vent creating a large echo. Her sword upon entry got caught, taking her about thirty seconds to get it to fit inside. Finally, reaching the opening, she immitated the same motions as Kirisaki, except the opposite. She scooted past the vent, putting chakra into her fingers placing them on the roof, and then scooting back sending her legs through the opening. She fell with more ease than Kirisaki due to her armors weight. Finally both inside the dark store, the walked to the front where they waited.

About fifteen minutes passed and Aurora unhooked her mask from her belt and then put it on her face. She motioned her her right hand to the sword behind her should, raising it slightly as if she were anticipating an enemy. Suddenly a crack of glass could be heard, and a door slammed open. Aurora sprung up and faced the door way, where a man dressed in black with a black hoodie appeared from the shadows. She eyed him down drawing her blade, announcing:
_
"Prepare yourself."_

The man turned on his heal quickly but Kirisaki pulled out a needle and threw it to the mans neck. Connecting, it sent a volt of electricity threw his body, causing him to collapse. The two kunoichi approached the mans limp body as he lye on the ground. With a smile on her face, Kirisaki said:

"I guess he wasn't a shinobi, just a ordinary thief. Didn't think it'd be this easy. I guess we'll just turn him in and-"

"No, this is not the end."

Aurora announced, turning the limp mans body around as he lay unconcious. She jumped on top of his body, raising her sword as if she were going to stab his throat out. As her arm reached the pinnacle of its arch, she started to bring it down until it was forcibly stopped. That outside force had been Kirisaki, holding her arm back. Aurora still moved her blade downwards, as it inched towards his neck, trying her best to ignore Kirisaki's motion.

"So what? You're just going to kill this guy because he stole stuff? He deserves to go to jail, to return everything that he took, but to die? That's too harsh!"

"No...It's what we have to do. It's what I have to do. If I let him live and he commits another crime then it'll be on my shoulders."

"But if you murder him then his blood will be on your hands!"

"That's fine by me, there's plenty of filthy blood on my hands anyways. His won't make a difference."

Kirisaki reluctantly pulled out a needle with electricity, stabbing it into the side of the women just so she could stop her movements. But unbeknownst to her, Aurora's side bursted into butterflies of many colours, flying around for a few seconds. Kirisaki remained shocked, as she lowered her arm, not knowing who or how her opponent fought. The butterflies gathered back to her body, reforming the missing piece. Aurora didn't seem phased, stating:

"This is the reason why I can't be an immortal. It isn't because of my blood type or hair color, no, it's because of my innate ability. The moment you try and injure me my body explodes into those winged creatures. Not that I want a life like that, eternal life seems more like a curse than a pleasure. But this has gone on long enough."

"NO"

In that moment Aurora freed her wrist from Kirisaki's grasp, bringing her sword down into the unconscious mans throat. Blood splattered up onto the both of them, causing a quick disgruntled look on Kirisaki's face. Anger welled within Kirisaki, as the only question burned 'Why'. Not only in terms as to why this women killed this man, but why she followed this way of life. Yes, this man had been a theif, but murder is far worse than thievery, and she just stole a humans life from existence, one that could have changed and helped alter the future in a good way. There was no way to tell how his life would head for one-hundred precent, and knowing that this opportunity was stolen by this man from Aurora made Kirisaki's blood boil. The blue haired women stood up, removing her mask and sheithing her blade. She turned to Kirisaki and looked at her Chunin flack jacket covered with blood.

"They should have a sink somewhere around here, let's get that washed before it gets stained."

"Stained? STAINED? You just killed a man and all you care about is if MY clothes are stained? What the hell is wrong with you!?"

"I told you, you wouldn't understand...This man deserved to die, he was a worthy sacrifice to Lord Jashin. But regardless I don't think you want to look like that, you just got that this morning, lets wash off our clothes before leaving."

Kirisaki sighed, knowing there was no getting through to this girl. For now she thought it best just to comply so she could go to Raiken that much easier. She turned to the back room, where there had been a sink. The blue haired girl started to unbuckle her chest plate armor, reveling her dark blue thermal underneath. She looked surprisingly normal, and dare I say cute without all the clunky metal on. Kirisaki wondered why she wore it, but knew that she'd never get an answer.

Taking a nearby rag, Aurora first washed her blade, and then washed the metal chest plate until it was sparkly clean again. Raising it back up she strapped it back in place under her scarf, turning to Kirisaki.

"Give me your jacket."

"Wait what? I can do this myself."

"No, give it to me. I caused the mess I should be the one to clean it."

Kirisaki thought to herself (_That's the first sane thing she has said_), unzipping the green jacket she handed it to the women, as she lightly rubbed away the blood stains with a wet rag, soup, and some mystery blue substance she had found. Only five minutes later she finally cleaned Kirisaki's jacket, and despite the wet spots it looked as good as new. Kirisaki would normally have thanked someone at this point, but felt it would be a disservice to the man that Aurora just killed to even thank her within fifty feet of this mans body. After taking the jacket back Aurora looked at Kirisaki, announcing:

"Okay, now that we're all cleaned up it's time for us to go."

"What? What about the body?"

"We completed the mission, we'll let someone else take it to the morgue. We need to report back to Thalia-san as soon as possible. Besides..."

"Besides what? This is a man you killed! At least have the decency to-"

"I HATE THE SMELL OF BLOOD, OKAY!"

The women burst out, covering her mouth after. This was the first thing Kirisaki really heard her yell. It was clear she was done with everything Kirisaki questioned. Aurora, ashamed of what she just yelled, turned and face the back door, leaving impatiently. Not wanting to cause anymore drama, Kirisaki decided to just notify any shinobi they passed by about it. 

"What was that? You kill but hate the smell of blood? Is that why you insisted on washing our clothes immediately? Is that why you wanted to leave? Is that why-"

"Just- Just stop it. I...I just don't like it okay?"

Kirisaki was shocked to say the least. With how defensive Aurora was acting, it made it seem as if she used that armor to keep herself grounded, to keep herself in check. But she let her true emotions slip out for once, and that allowed Kirisaki to know just that much more about Aurora than she originally knew. She hated what this girl had done, but maybe, just maybe, she could see eye to eye with her.
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 14, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure > Cloro*

*[Fuzengakure > Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two IV]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
It was almost cute, yes that would be the proper word to use as the girl before him simply seemed to lay back in the booth. In that small instant she seemed to realize something, as if a battle had been lost. For the first time since she met Satoshi two weeks ago, Rikka sees a genuine smile slip across the boy's lips. Honestly, to her it was almost as scary as some of the stuff she had learned from him thus far. Putting the macaroon down that Kei had offered her the young girl swallowed hard and looked at the empty tea cup that her would be guardian had just sat back down. Her lips smacked a bit casting crumbs of the pastry onto the tablecloth. Catching this behavior in his peripheral he motions if he could use the borrow the tea pot. Kei merely responds with a small smile as she decided how to go about addressing this bit of a mental set back.

Satoshi pours a cup for Rikka while Kei decided on a counter strategy to combat this sudden reversal of roles. When he finally paced the cup before the young one Kei was ready to make her move. Satoshi's almost jade colored eyes cut to her as she spoke up. Grabbing herself a macaroon she explains that she'd rather see what Satoshi can do as opposed to speaking about them openly before taking a bite. She chewed quietly almost as contemplating what had happed up to then and as she finished she rubbed her thumb across her glossed lips before licking it clean. A bit sultry, but it seemed it was just one of her girlish charms and not seductive move to counter her want to not get into questioning what the boy was capable of. While she sat there for a moment, the Suna Puppeteer merely kept his hands folded and his chin resting in place as if he were entranced by her. 

Next, while looking pass him, she admitted to being interested in him. Her eyes only met his again when she admitted that she wanted to save her questions for after the mission was done. That it would also be nice if afterwards it would be nice if she could hold his attention a bit longer. This bit, it did sort of catch the boy off guard, though he tried not to allow it to show though his actions. It was Rikka through that shattered the silence. After putting the tea cup down she looked from Kei to Satoshi then back to the former Shrine Maiden. "When mommy or daddy used those kind of words, they went to their bedroom. Then I heard funny noises." is stated in reference to Kei using the words 'interested' and 'holding a bit of his attention'. Placing the doctor bag next to Satoshi she stood and looked around the compartment, though it was swanky, it didn't hold anything akin to a room to go to.

Kei's cheeks flushed a rosy color while Satoshi tapped the seat, "Ms. Sili doesn't mean it in that way Rikka. She is looking to extend a retainer to us." is stated while the girl plopped to her bottom, "What is a retainer?" is asked, "More or less, it's a contract with a clause that allows the contractor to extend the contract if they are pleased with the services given." is answered. "I would also think" is added while he cut his gaze back to Kei. Her cheeks had returned to their normal color as his eyes met with her's, "she'd want to see a demonstration before talking about extended services allotted." is added in. His eyes focused upon her's. 

"I agree, by the way." is admitted. "I believe that action speaks louder than words. So, a demonstration you shall have." is stated. Kei almost felt a lump in her throat, did he mean now? Isn't he a killer? There were only three people here, he couldn't do it on himself and she was the business end of this. That only left that sweet girl and that would infuriate her if he decided on killing her to sate some barbaric need to show off. She'd not forgive him, not allow him. "I'm going to tell you what I honestly think of you Ms. Sili." is stated as he allowed his finger to spin the dish before him. His tone was a bit droll and his eyes seemed a bit bored. But that lump in her throat subsided a bit, now this could be fun. Just maybe. A mink's smile slipped across her lips and she slid back into the leather of the booth she sat. 

"Your choice of clothing is very eye catching, it accents your body perfectly hugging to all the right curves that follow from your tight thighs up to your rear end. Very appealing." is stated in a less droll voice, as if he enjoyed talking about it. Already smiling Kei couldn't help but be even more proud of that pencil skirt and laced thigh highs that did their job, it drew his attention to her best features. It was something that her teacher taught her. To use what her body gave her and make the men beg for just a taste. At the same time though, she believed him to be a wild dog, to be tamed by her clothing alone was kind of disappointing and praise on her body was hardly a demonstration of his skills. She sat there knowing that she had put him in check before the game had even started. And she was worried about loosing a mental pawn, hell she didn't need to move her Queen's Pawn. 

Satoshi merely played with the saucer a bit, allowing his praise to settle in. He didn't know if it worked, but it wasn't about winning or loosing. He'd lost many a time in his young life, it was more about the take away from the game. "Observation, Lady Sili, is one of the most powerful and under rated skills a Shinobi can learn." is stated as he allowed himself to mirror her posture, laid back in the leather of his booth. "Those thigh highs do accentuate those lovely thighs and it draws attention to that firm butt too. But, it also points out the way you walk. Which is with a rather exaggerated sway of your hips. On most women it would look very foolish, even slutty. You, however, pull it off with elegance and not with the false elegance that the rich force themselves to learn. It's more a muscle reflex, something you've learned with a passion. Something you love. 

Combine that with how defined your legs are though those thigh highs, it tells me that you are a dancer or was at one time." is stated with almost a matter of fact tone. Sure there were other possibilities.  Her hair shows signs of sun streaking and the rest of her body has a beautiful worked tone to it too, which denotes a lot of swimming. But by the look of those blue locks, she hasn't swam in a while. "Observation also extends to what has been stated, more often than not. The small truths are more telling than the big truths. You told me earlier that you felt that you'd be tainted if you went into detail on what was needed to be done to Mr. Ryun. Then I see that you have lovely manicured nails and soft looking palms. To me that says you've done some work, but have yet to kill as you believe the actions you've taken until now haven't tainted you." the boy pauses for a moment then looks into her eyes. Pushing down on the saucer, after sitting back up, its as if he says the podium is yours Ms. Sili.  

'King's Bishop to E-2'​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 14, 2014)

Ran And Chika- Solo Chika

Guarding The Gala Mission Arc

Orchestra City- Fading away













​
It's cold...and I can't...I can't breathe well.  It hurts, my chest hurts, my arms hurt...my whole body hurts.  Kokuo...are you there?  Please...if you can hear me...talk to me.  I-I...I need to know someone's here...It's so dark...I don't want to be alone.  I can't seem to make words form in my throat.  I try over and over...it just gets harder and harder to breathe.

“Hello?” my voice echoes hollowly through the room, I stand from my sprawled position on the...inky water that I woke up on.  It ripples as I stand on it, but it doesn't need any chakra to keep myself up, my heart is faint, I can barely hear it, even in the sickening silence of...wherever this is.  I close my hand as I start to walk north.

I get enough strength to shout as loud as I can, “RAN, KOKUO!  SOMEBODY!” I bite my lip as I walk, my shallow breaths get further apart as time goes by.  It becomes slower...and slower...  I get as far as I can, it was nothing more than a wall in the eternal darkness.  I lean my back on it and slide down, I can feel a few silent tears drip down my face.

After a few moments I see a white light coming near.  I notice a lack of any noise.  No.  No.  I can't go.  I have too much to live for.  I won't.  Ran needs me, I won't give up.  I stand to my feet, just as the light explodes.
–
*At the hospital with Dashie and LP​*
“Miss Zensoku...” The doctor comes out with a very grim look on his face.  

The rainbow woman stands and looks up at the voice, “Yeah?  Oh...Ranbo...he's going to...” she shakes her head, and holds LP's arm, “We'll stay here until he gets back, tell him the news so you don't have to.” LP simply nods, emotionless to the situation.  “If Ranbo and Chickpea weren't ones that I knew, LP, we would be back partying, you know that.  But this is hard, even for us.”

“She was declared dead five minutes-” The doctor looks back as a nurse comes running over and saying something to him.  He looks Dashie right in the eye, and states, “We gave up too soon.” before turning on his heels and moving back into the rooms.
–

My Body went numb for a few moments, everything that I felt...it was gone.  I kept my eyes shut, I refused to open them, refused to go.  But then I started hearing other things.

_Beast

Monster

Bastard Child_

Those things were all I heard until they slowly faded away to hear the voice of Ran.

_I didn't want you to be left alone. We've been friends since i can remember and... I've always felt like.. I had to protect you. _

His words allowed me to breathe again, it came back strong and even. 

_I remember feeling lost and alone, and confused. How could they hate someone as sweet and innocent as you were? And how amazed i had become as i watched you turn from this shy little girl to this powerful and strong woman who sits across from me today! It was that, the change i saw within you that kept me going through the dark times. _

It caused my heart to begin beating heavily, my body was restarting, it began to feel like I was back to normal.  My body didn't ache like it was before, and I could feel everything it brushed against.  I started seeing the act of passion we encountered last night, the thing that would...secure the bond between us, it locked in our feelings with each other like nothing else.

_I love you, As i have loved you ever since the day i first saw you. When i could only think of how awed i was by you... How i always wanted to stay by your side from then till now and forever more!

And i swear to you... I'll never let you fall. I'll make sure you're not alone and I promise this.... As long as i am alive, you will always be loved! _

That was it.  That was all I needed, my eyes shot open, I saw people in blue smocks.  I hear lots of shouting as my eyes dart around the room.  Medical practitioners running around, grabbing various instruments.  One down at my feet starts pointing across the room, barking orders at each person.

“Where's Ran...?  Is he alright?” I look straight into the doctor's eyes as he stands at my feet, white steamlike chakra erupted from my wounds.  I felt very disoriented, but I needed to know.

“Please miss, you must-.” I cut off the bastard before he was able to say more.

“TELL ME WHERE MY RAN IS!” I clench my jaw, sitting up roughly, I can feel the power of the beast leaking through and making me stronger, I don't want it...but it's happening anyway.

“Calm down Miss Karite!  Please!” Just then, in through the door came LP and Dashie, familiar faces in the sea of strangers. 

“Chickpea!  Stop!  Ranbo's fine!” Dashie charges forward, as I swing my hand, knocking her away.  I felt the entirety of my body tense, and I quickly dropped back.

“I...jus wan my Ranran...” I put my hands to my face, a wave of depression and hopelessness overwhelmed me, I sighed and sniffed as I let tears fall into my palms.

“Please!  Calm down...I'm sure he'll be back soon.” Dashie jumps onto the table that I sat on, putting her arms around my shoulders, pulling me against her.  “If I know anything about Ranbo...he'll be back as soon as he can.” she says in a comforting tone.  The steam around me started to settle, but I was left with a few scars on my body that even I could see.

“Well, it looks like Miss Karite's wounds are healed...but I would like for her to stay over night.  We do not want her to relapse again, ” The doctor looks skeptical, and shakes his head. 

I let off a shaky sigh as I cupped my hand against the back of Dashie, “But I-...”

“Do not struggle, you will be sent to a room in the west wing, and whenever...”

“Ran, yes.” I state without skipping a beat, I look up from the comforting shoulder of the small woman, “An ah don' want ta simply be...moved...”

“It's for the best Chickpea, right LP?” Dashie tugs on LP's sleeve to take her side, he gives a simple nod.

I let off a defeated breath, “Yeah, fine...But you better allow him in no matter the time of night...He's the only family I have.” I looked away, no, nothing was fine, I got nearly murdered in the street, because I was too stubborn to use the power of my bijuu.  I almost died to protect the one man dear to me.  But what would it have done...Me dying would probably break the man I love.

“Yes, we will send you to a room over there, and when Mr Furoshima arrives, we will send him to find you.” the quack, didn't he know anything?  I could have just slammed my fist right through his face right then...But I held my tongue, I held it tight with my teeth.  I was moved, and was left alone after Dashie and LP were asked to leave.  

I lay on my side, away from the door, I've lost my fight tonight, Kokuo refuses to respond to me...and I don't have Ran...I shut my eyes, but I cannot sleep, the noise from the city is heard all the way up into the building...but this isn't the noise I like...no.  It has to feel...like it's alive.  Even the quiet sounds of the gobi was enough, it was simply the music of life.  But nay, not even it is making a noise.  All I hear is just cold, synthetic noises, the ticking of the clock nearby making every waking moment drag on infinitely longer.  All I can do...is wait.


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili_​


It was like a bolt of lightning ripping through her and tearing her apart. So this was what being a shinobi meant.  There was a clear difference between their powers that it almost caused Kei to break with the twitch of his lips.  Satoshi was a predator, and there were no ifs, ands or, buts about. He was a dangerous man and she was caught into his web. Kei leaned back before crossing her legs again this time in opposite directions.  This was the web she tried so hard to dodge, but somehow, she managed to fall in anyway. 

_How exciting~_​
She gripped her elbows as if she was trying to keep herself from shaking from excitement. Satoshi was dangerous, but he was also interesting. Very interesting, Kei understood the feeling of being near something dangerous, but being completely and utterly awestruck by it. Almost as if the danger alone amplified its beauty.  Like a spider, she couldn?t help but want to get close to it, and keep it for herself. 

?Oh my~? She let out a small giggle completely covering her mouth, before shooting him a gaze, ?You flatter me too much. I?m very interested in working with you now, however you can say, I think it reached the point where I'm a bit too excited.?

Her mouth filled with salvia, almost as if she saw something delicious lay out in front of her, and she didn?t eat for years. It took everything in her power not to lick her lips as she looked into his eyes. She fell for his trap, but this is how she played her game. If Satoshi was the predator, then Kei was the predator that ate other predators. Maybe she was giving herself too much credit, but at this point how else she could explain it?

_This need?
This want?
_​
This desire to have him on his knees for her and her only, the thought caused Kei to smile. Such a dirty desire Kei found herself wanting. A disgusting thing that Kei noticed about herself, but she refused to fight it. She completely wanted to dominate Satoshi. She wanted to see his eyes focus on her and her alone. Kei gripped her elbows as she had wrapped her arms. If she gripped them tight enough, then maybe this sick desire wouldn?t cloud her judgment.

Like rope wrapped around her body, she wanted to completely keep that feeling at bay. 

However,  as much as Kei completely stoned face her emotions, no?Her desires, something took notice, and they rose from their slumber of her shadow and made their appearance. 

?Ah, I forgot all about you guys.? Kei reached over and gave them a slice of cake, ?Go back now, I don?t need you guys.?

The dark claws snatched the cake and dragged it back down into Kei?s shadow, but one stayed and almost as if it had eyes. It looked around before sulking back in.

?Those are my summonings or summon.? Kei smiled as she reminded herself she probably stimulated them too much with her feelings. Though as she thought about that, the train stopped and a bell could be heard.

*?We arrived at Cloro station. We have arrived at Cloro station. Now unboarding all passengers.?*​
_?We should get going.  It was fun talking to you Satoshi~?​_


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2014)

*Kirisaki and Aurora
*Untold Truths
_____________________________

The two girls made their way through the streets of Konoha, looking for the closest Shinobi they could find. Kirisaki walked slowly behind the blue haired women, acting as cautious as possible. Not like the butterfly lady could harm her in a serious manner, she could survive in most ways of dismemberment. Besides, with how Aurora addressed Thalia, showing her respect, it'd be doubtful that she'd ever attack Kirisaki as she knew that she was special to Thalia. Even knowing this, Kirisaki couldn't help but feel a little bit on guard after witnessing this women kill a man in front of her own eyes. Aurora, finally spotting a shinobi of at least Chūnin level, approached with a stern look.

"There's a man dead on West Market Place Street, in the diamond shop. He broke in through the back so the entrance should be open. We're busy so if you can take him to the morgue then that'd be great."

"Yeah that will be fine, I know the place. But...how did he end up like that."

Aurora sighed, bringing out her necklace.

"Things got rough and I had to end it. But that shouldn't be a problem. Correct?"

"Y-yes, I understand. I'll go move the body immediately."

The man rushed off to do what was asked, but after he left Kirisaki grabbed the women by the shoulder, twisting her to face herself.

"So what, that's it? You manipulate people to do things you're too scared to do? You murder people and then you just wipe your hands clean of it? That isn't how it should be! That isn't how our world works!"

Aurora motioned Kirisaki's hand off of her shoulder plate, looking slightly irritated.

"Like I said, you wouldn't understand. We've been granted this power because the world knows what we do is right. Why else would the way of Jashin have so much influence? It isn't my place to judge nor discriminate, I only do what I have to do. Also, if you touch me like that again off comes that arm."

"Yeah well sucks for _you_, won't be the first time I've lost an arm."

"Whatever, let's just get back and report to Thalia-san. I have too many things I need to do than to waste my time with you."

Aurora turned back around, heading towards the hotel previously mentioned. Kirisaki knew that no matter what she said this girl was too deep into her ideologies, nothing she could say could shake her. But on the same side, Kirisaki felt the same way. Thalia already flipped her life upside down and she still didn't want to follow Jashin. At this point what else could Thalia do to convince her? No, nothing. Kirisaki rested firmly that she wouldn't be converted by the wicked women.

The two made her way back to the hotel, as expected, none of the REMNANTS remained. They were obviously out looking for a new hideout or searching other leads and the like. But Aurora wasted no time on this detail, she walked straight to the elevator, her clinging armor leaving echos in the large entry way. Pressing the circular button, it lit up, causing a near by door to spring open. The two kunoichi entered, as the door shut quickly.

The entire ride up was silent, with awkwardness filling the small room the two enveloped. It was clear they weren't fine with one another, but they both figured that if they kept to themselves and just carried the rest of this professionally then everything would sort itself out. As they reached the top floor, the both walked out in toe, almost marching to Thalia's room. Upon approach she was waiting just outside, looking like she was expecting us. We opened the door and all filed in.

"So...I assume it went well."

"We completed our mission swiftly. If that is all may I be dismissed?"

"Yes that will be all."

Aurora made her way out of the room. It was just me and Thalia left, as she walked behind her desk, sitting in the chair. Tapping her fingers on the table, she looked amused.

"Is there a problem? Don't you want to rush after your precious Raiken?"

"What was that? Did you pair us together on purpose? She killed the thief! He was running and I made him pass out, but then she killed him for no reason!"

"Ah yes, that rings a bell. She kills any of her opponents, those that she's sent on missions to target. For this reason she is known as the "Aku Kirā", but don't worry, she won't harm you."

"Harm me? HARM ME! She killed someone that deserved a fair trial and jail time! Even a large fee for everything he has stolen! But death? You sent her on that mission knowing this, but not only that, knowing that I would witness that!"

"Yeah, so?"

"I...I can't stand you Thalia."

I turned away from the womens desk. All I wanted to do was find Raiken, help them with whatever goals they were trying to accomplish. I opened the door and as soon as I exited I slammed it, causing a small shake within the room itself. Thalia smiled, seeing my anger, but didn't say a thing. She just sat back, knowing that she had continued to disturb me to my core.
​


----------



## Cjones (Oct 14, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure XII*
_Jinchuuriki vs jinchuuriki_ 


Just on the outskirts of the village, the vibrant forestation of Fuzengakure, was an opening that had once been a deepwood filled to the brim with flora and fauna; however, it was no more than a dell of fallen trees and weapons. A man made clearing where the bodies of two opposing sides were strewn about in disarrangement, a scene that both Hisashi and Retsu had come upon to meet two others standing in the center of shambles that surrounded them. But before them wasn’t just any other pair, not at all, one of the two was their target, one of the primary objectives for this invasion. 

Fuzengakure’s jinchuuriki 

“Become…you’re bitch? Quite the bold claim for one who looks like a rejected doofus. Even that outfit…” 

“Ahahaha, good one. No really, I used a very similar joke on a family member of mine not too long ago, so it’s kind of ironic really.” That particular insult offered an increase parallelism between Zero and he, which…honestly didn’t bother him as much as before nonetheless it still irked him. “My outfit? Guy, you can’t tell? This is pure genuine leather that hugs all the curves of this pretty body of mine. Adds maximum comfort plus highlights my very impressive *ASS*ets I mean, check it out.” In the most random display the Fujibayashi began to strike various poses at different angles which was for, in his mind,  modeling the intricate the design of his outfit from the arms, chest, to the legs and up until he reached...

“Female, I believe I got something you’d be interested in, check it.” The brunette observed with a raised eyebrow as he spun on his heel and turned his back toward her. “I brandish before you, you fine piece of female, these glutes of steel. I check the weather forecast before I left, but I hadn’t heard anything about a chance of thunder.” 

*Clap Clap Clap*

In successive rhythm the surprisingly toned muscles of his backside created an explosive sound akin to thunder which caused the young woman to start a near uncontrollable fit of snicker as she watched this strangers random display for her, it was just so abrupt and out of nowhere, especially given the situation that he was clearly the enemy. “P-please, stop. Haha. Eh, I appreciate the effort and those are…nice? But I like mines with a little more meat on their bones.” She managed to eke out through her fits. This wasn’t a deterrent to Hisashi, however, as he simply looked out the corner of his eye with a grin. 

“My fine brunette if meat is what you’re interested in, then allow me to show you something else.” Hisashi slowly arched his leg off to the side, giving a full view of the front of his lower area, which is hand slowly glided down. “It might take me a while to reach the end of mine, but I think everyone knows that the only meat that matters is the di-“ 

“You’re a vulgar pervert. The fact they sent a fool like you to attempt to capture me speaks of volumes of Iwagakure’s idiocy.” Hisashi took his sudden increase in hostility as a sign that the jokes where done and now was the time for the more serious aspect of their arrival. Which Hisashi responded by holding up three fingers.

“First, am I vulgar? Yes. Second, am I a fool? Hell yes. Last, am I a pervert? No.” With each yes his forefinger and ring finger folded back into his hand leaving only the mighty bird in all its glory pointed directly at the jinchuuriki. “Here I was lightening the mood before you died, but you’ve gone and made it all sour again, man. Anyway, I guess now is the time to get down to bidness. As one of the prime objectives your job is to simply be fed to the monster?” Using his thumb he pointed directly to Retsu who bore a hollow stare, never once taking his eyes off his target, never even blinking. 

“This is the “Monster” of Iwagakure I’ve heard so much about. It appears to be nothing more than a soulless doll.” Those words resonated within himself, just a bit, as he spoke about Retsu. To think there was someone else who had such eyes, the same as his. “Alas your arrival here only spells the end for you. Just like the men whose bodies are strewn across the ground before the both of us, you two will learn….” 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuzengakure Jinchuuriki

Ryota​




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Elastic

Tomiko​



“Retsu.” 

One step forward echoed through like a lightning strike, hollow eyes of a soulless creature seemed to turn completely white and voided of any pupils, an animated Noh mask. The step forward was the foundation for a great propulsion of speed that shook the earth behind it, charging directly ahead toward Ryota. To a similar affect the enemy jinchuuriki replicated an equally impressive one and they both collided head on with one another, a great influx of chakra, the bodies dispersed away from them while the trees swayed the ground collapsed. 

Tomiko saw her opening and strung together hand seals to strike. 

*TWISH WOOSH*

A stream of light with a high speed gust of wind passed beside her face, throwing off her concentration, as she looked behind her to see a tree topple behind her. Her gaze fell to Hisashi who held a bow in his hand, aimed directly at her. 

“Now, now. No interfering.” 

Away from them an eruption of power kicked up dirt and debris, Retsu and Ryota exploded away from one another, a momentary pause as they glided across the ground and were back at each other’s throats in another clash for dominance. 


"The outcome was decided even before the battle began."




​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 14, 2014)

RanxChika

Guarding The Gala

Orchestra City- Hospital​










​
Ran delivered the weasel back to his home, throwing him in the chair and waiting. "The money. Now." "Yes.Yes!" Shouzen scurried about, looking through drawer after drawer before pulling out a few stacks of cash. "Here... It's... It's half the mission reward you asked for and more than enough for medical bills! Please! I beg you don't hurt me!" Ran shook his head and took the money with a quick grab. "You're lucky. But if she dies, I'll accept my mission as a failure and I will bring you to justice." The man simply nods faster than ever before, almost made Ran want to vomit. 

----- The Hospital 

"Where is she?" Ran walks past Dashie and LP, "Ranbo! She was mov-" THUD! Ran grabs the doctor from earlier and pins him to the wall. "Explain everything." The doctor gulped. "We lost her for a few seconds but she came back! It's a miracle!" The sound ninja gripped the doctors collar. "You did nothing then!?" His eyes burned with rage. "No! We...She... Healed herself!" Thwack! The doctor was thrown to the ground and Dashi and LP were grabbing Ran's arms. "YOU LET HER DIE!" 

"She's alive now!!!" The doctor screams, "YOU LET HER DIE! YOU DID NOTHING!" LP and Dashie struggled to keep Ran from gutting the doctor there in the lobby. "Ranbo! She's alive now!" Dashie tries to convince him to calm down, but to no avail. "If she didn't have that bijuu inside her she would be dead! That's right isn't it!? These doctors sat around and did nothing and she died! GOBI SAVED HER! NOT YOU!" 

The doctor pointed down the hall. "If... you wanna see her she's in room-" CRACK! Ran's foot kicks the man's chin upward before he could finish. "I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY! I'M NOT DONE YELLING AT YOU YET!" Dashie and LP Start to drag Ran down the hallway, "This ain't over mother fucker." Ran's eyes filled with hatred. "I will fucking end you. I will make you suffer for letting her die. Even if only for a few seconds... You killed my Chika." The doctor fell to the ground, foaming at the mouth. "Ranbo! Don't use genjutsu on doctors!" Dashie sighed, dragging the pissed gennin into Chika's room.

Chika could hear the shouting in the hall, it was hard not to, could probably hear it throughout the hospital.  Ran's angry shouting woke her up out of her trance-like state.  She sits up, letting off a deep sigh as the shinobi gets drug into the room, raging similar to the kyuubi.  She gives a soft, comforting smile, "Nice to see you alive too, Ranran." Ran quickly breaks from Dashie and LP's grip, wrapping his arms around Chika's neck and hugging her as tightly as he could. "Are you okay? did they do anything to you? Who do I need to kill! Give me the names! I'll make them all pay for letting you die!" Tears forming in his eyes.

She lets off a quiet grunt when Ran gave his vice-like hug, wrapping her arms around him in response.  "Nobody needs ta die, Ran.  'Cept maybe tha assassin, bu' ahm sure ya got 'im.  An...They tried all they could." Chika rubs one hand on the back of his head.  "Wasn' their fault.  Ah couldn' give up on mah Ran like tha'."  Ran grips even tighter, "It's my fault... I should have ended my fighter sooner, but... I was arrogant... It's all my fault Chika... It's all my fault... You died because of me!" The tears begin to fall and pool on Chika's back as he holds onto her like the last life-vest on a sinking ship.

"No.  It isn' yer fault.  Ah was bein stubborn, didn' want to use Kokuo, ah didn' want ta lose control." Ran's tears caused Chika to have tears pool in her eyes, "It's alright.  Don' blame yerself.  Please Ran...Ah don' like seein ya do this ta yerself.  Yer all ah have left, ah don' plan on leavin ya.  Cause ah know tha' pain o bein alone, an ah don' wanna put ya through it." She lets her tears fall in response, being in the arms of Ran once more putting her at ease.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 14, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure > Cloro*

*[Fuzengakure > Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two V]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
Her lightly glossed lips shimmered in the light while she brought a hand to her lips to cover the light giggle that slipped through them. She seemed giddy that she was analyzed so thoroughly, so quickly by the boy that sat opposite of her. Though there was also something else there. It was almost a primal urge that seeped from the girl as she spoke. A longing, a need. It shimmered in her eyes for just the briefest of moments and then it was gone while she regained her composure. Now, as they sat there with eyes firmly locked something else began to stir. Though it wasn't Kei herself, no it was more subtle and maybe even a little dark. Like shades of days gone by her shadow began to writhe and ripple like the surface of a lake that had been disturbed. In the small fraction of time that it took the puppeteer's eyes to wander to the grounded darkness an almost eel, no more serpentine like body broke the dark surface of the shadow.

It shouldn't be possible for something to breach a shadow like water, but here it presented self to Satoshi as the beast within seemed to submerge back into the inky darkness. Triggered by Kei's heightened emotional state her summons stirred awake to do their master's bidding which seemed to annoy the girl more than it did ease anything. Akin to sating a pet that was hungry she pulled a slice of the cake toward her. With a light clatter the plate is lifted off the table and offered to the entities that seemed to live in her shadow. Satoshi watched somewhat amused as talon tipped claws slid from the dark lake and pulled it in. With a larger ripple and splash of darkness the cake was gone. All that was left was an eyeless stare that seemed to look toward him before scanning the room for anything that may be perceived as danger. 

Satisfied, the entities that had only made their presence known moments ago were gone, back to that ethereal place they called home. Truth be told, there wasn't many people that made Satoshi take note of them. Sure there were always strong Ninja out there. Ninja that could kill him before he'd know what hit him. But still, that only warranted a small foot note in his notebook. As of merely a few moments ago there may have been a handful of people he took note of that wasn't out of carnal desire. He could name them off on each finger. There was Edie Nakano, no. Not for her curves or golden locks. No, it was her blood that piqued his interest. The curative abilities that could seemingly even laugh in the face of death as if it were just a passing notion for them. 

Then there was the Nun, former Nun. Kirisaki Shinko, it was her blood too that had drawn his interest to her and ironically a kiss that helped spur the worse breakdown he'd had. Then there was Zellous Kazama. Not a boy of any particular outstanding skill, he was more an enigma to the puppeteer. A endlessly naive boy who saw only the good that people could offer and refused to acknowledge that the world was a dark and sinful place. Watching his eventual crumble will be an amusing one, especially after that key realization that he, Satoshi, was right all along. All it takes is one bad day, right? Then there is Zyana, perhaps the only soul in the Five Great Nations that understands him, a kindred spirit in death. Not because she kills, no anyone can do that. She understands what killing is, a lesson imparted into her by her teacher and one that she carries with her like a treasure.

Now we can add one Kei Sili to the small list of people that Satoshi is interested in. Not only is she entertaining to watch as she tries to play a game he was indoctrinated into at a young age but she has summons, yes plural. Summoning contracts aren't all that rare, in fact anyone that can make a pact with blood can have a summoning, but to have more than one that was Exceedingly rare, the last in recorded history was the Animal Realm of the Six paths of Pain. So, it'd came full circle. She began their encounter drawing his attention with her clothing, now she was doing the same with her summons. Satoshi had to mentally tip his hat to this girl. Leaning back into the booth he allowed the saucer he was playing with to lightly clatter. Overhead the announcement  came that they had arrived in Cloro, time had passed so quickly while speaking with her, what was it with the woman that called Fuzen home that he could speak so freely with and actually enjoy the conversation?

"Yes, it was enlightening." is replied as Rikka exited the booth so Satoshi could as well. Standing a bit of a grin slipped across his lips, this may not be as mundane a mission as he thought it was going to be.

-Queen's Pawn take's Knight's Pawn-​
_-Cloro_

Following behind the young lady, Rikka and Satoshi step out onto the platform in Cloro. It was a quaint little town with a skyline that seemed to mirror Fuzen, but built on a much smaller scale. Gone were the massive buildings that reached for the skies and instead in their place were smaller ones that wanted to grow up and be like their older cousins. The sky clung with a gloomy overcast, as if mirroring the events that were to play out nature mourned the passing of innocence as the three walked into the city. The first order of business was to get a place to hole up in. Just incase it took longer to acquire their target than expected. Their shadows traced along the ground as they walked down the street. Occasionally they would catch the eye of a villager, but for the most part, the people here chose to ignore the outsiders. They probably wouldn't be here more than a day. No one ever was. Which is why town rarely grew. 

Being the business representative of Yomi, Kei was the one that would book the room they would use. Entering the lobby while Satoshi leaned up against a pillar just outside the door, the girl turned a few heads as she walked up to the counter. "Do you think she's a nice person?" Rikka asks. Satoshi closed his eyes, the question was an annoying one. "It doesn't matter what I think at this juncture, until she decides who she wants to be it's pointless to gauge her." the young girl hardly understood, but nodded regardless as the same men that followed her in with their eyes followed her out. 

"Come"~ is stated as she held the key up. It was a second floor room, which was good. It allowed them more privacy than a ground floor would and it gave them some cover from people on adjacent buildings as other floors would shield them. 

-Room 210-

With a creak the door to their abode open allowing the light to flood the room. Not really much to it, white walls with sparse and generic photos. A small box TV and two beds separated by a dresser. Atop it was a book of Jashin that the remote to the TV sat on. In the back was the restroom with a tub/shower, toilet and sink. Above the sink was a small mirror. Now this was more what he was used to, the swank of the personal car they rode in was a bit much. "I tried to get a room with more beds." is explained as they walked in, "But they didn't have any. Rikka can...." Satoshi stopped her by holding a hand up, "There is no need for that, I'm used to sleeping on the floor." is stated as he walked toward the bathroom. 

The door silently closed behind him.

- A few Minutes Later-

Walking back into the room Satoshi looked far different than he did when Kei first met him. Gone was the ninja sandals. Gone was the Puppeteer full body suit. In its stead was a boy dressed in a pinstriped bushiness suit and shiny black wing tipped dress shoes. In contrast to her black dress shirt, under his suit coat he wore a dark crimson red dress shirt topped off with a black pencil  tie. 



"What? It'd be a tip off if you showed up with a Shinobi." is given in reply to Kei's stare. "You're to stay here Rikka, only open the door if the question you ask is answered correctly.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 14, 2014)

Benten
The Hunt Continues - Family Ties​
Benten moved from tree to tree followed closely behind by the boy in cloak and hood, they were soon upon the trail once more. Arriving to Fuzen or what once was Fuzen there wasn't much left of note within the self proclaimed technological center of the shinobi world and many structures now sat in rubble, hiding the long fallen and dead. "Humans are fragile, as is their political landscape."She frowned looking down upon the grieving families.

Hayabusa came up behind her folding his arms, "Might I be the one to point out the obvious. You yourself are human, being raised by a dragon does not make you anything more than them."

"Funny is that not exactly how you came to be reborn, dragon?"She asked and he raised an eye brow at her comment, "Do not make this about me, I was once of them yes but I do not look down upon them like rodents. You are no different from Ogama otherwise."

"Would you for example, consider fighting him in Konoha if it was not for me?"

"Konoha is your old home, hatchling. Would you let me fight him if he attacked someone of your blood?"

"He already did - Hatori Akarusa."

"Hmm... your clan name is Hayabusa, you're clans no longer have any connections with one another. Just because he drank your sisters blood to bring back his owl does not make him your brother, of any sort."

"You misunderstand, Hatori is my great grandson. Youko, his mother is my granddaughter. We share blood, this is the reason he was able to survive the ritual of bringing back April in the first place, it is also the reason why everyone wishes to manipulate him. The Hayabusa clan sealed away more than simple Oni, everything has two sides of a coin..."

Benten looked upon him, "... Well I suppose that explains more reasons why you want to met that kid, have to admit he did show some a bit of Hayabusa in his fight with Ogama."

"He's not perticularly smart, his stratergy was totally off but his instinct saved my old friend and now sister. I owe him my life for that."

"Heh... wasn't you meant to be in line for Hokage before you ran off to fight Ogama?"

"I never cared for ranks or titles, they could of given it me and I wouldn't of took the role seriously enough and simply passed it on ASAP. Regardless enough chatter about my past, we should get a move on before our target leaves the area."

Benten re-focused sighing before moving along...


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili_​



?I promise I?ll bring him safe and sound.?​
Kei got down to Rikka level and smiled her warmest smile. There was no denying that Kei loved children, and lately she had become a bit more involved with the community of Fuzenkagure. Kei reached in her purse and pulled out a lollipop, before reaching and rubbing the girls head. 

?We?ll be back soon.?​
Kei gave the lollipop to Rikka before leaving the building with Satoshi. There were many things that she wanted to ask him. Though it was rude especially during a business trip, but as Kei looked at Satoshi, she couldn?t help but wonder about his motives. What made him take in the little one? What made him take this mission? What was his true trade? Kei allowed her eyes to scan him up and down, before cocking a smirk when he caught her eyes. 

?Yes??​
Kei shook her head before smiling when she saw the slight curve of his lips, ?Nothing, I was lost in thought.? She admitted before turning her head and looking forward. That was right, she was letting her head get filled with the thought of him, and truthfully that was the last thing she needed. She would have her questions answered after this, right about now she should focus on her mission. 

Ryun?.
Traitor?.

Kei never thought that could happen, not to Yomi, and even now Kei wanted to think it was a huge misunderstanding.  That what she wanted to believe, even now as she neared the stone house, she only wished this was not happening. Yomi would never get betrayed because everyone loved Yomi. Yomi loved everyone, and despite her rough nature, she always had a helping hand to spare. So just the simple fact that there could was a traitor in the mix caused her stomach to churn. 

Kei gripped her chest before looking up and noticing that they were in front of the door.  If this was true, what would she do? What could she do but let Satoshi continue his job, what he was hired to do. Even if she begged for an explanation, it didn?t change the fact that Ryun did something that harmed someone she loved. Someone she admired was hurt by the actions of another?.

And he should pay?.

But what if he had a real excuse? What if it wasn?t him?

?Ms. Sili.? Satoshi yanked her out of her thoughts almost violently, causing the girl to jump a bit before looking behind her and giving him a strong smile. The deed was done, and there was nothing she could do. Kei reached out and knocked on the door, and it didn?t take a second but he opened the door and Kei was greeted with a warm smile.

_?Ah! How may I help you??_ He asked with a warm smile and probably the warmest of personalities. Kei held her tongue in her mouth as she was greeted with the warmth that almost rivaled a priest. 

_?Honey, whose that at the door?? _A face popped out of the corner and a young woman almost skipped to the door to his side.

​
?I?I?.? 

?We are here to expect the house,  you are the ones that are selling it  am I correct?? Satoshi saved Kei causing the young woman to shook him a sorry look. Why couldn?t she do this? The couple looked at each other and smiled, before greeting them into their house.

_?Please come in!? _Ryun exclaimed before almost pulling them inside.

Kei gripped Satoshi?s arm, causing him to look down at her, ?Forgive me?.I?? Kei couldn?t come up with an excuse, she was letting this weakness get to her. 

??.? Satoshi didn?t say anything but Kei felt as though everything she worked hard for was breaking in front of her. Ryun seemed so happy and innocent, did they really commit a crime or was it Yomi being angry?

She was here to get those answers, but when she get them, what would she do?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha*

_*Let?s work together*​_"Is this your idea of a funny day? " annoyed, that?s how I am feeling in this moment and if you wonder why, is because today I could have stayed at home resting properly because even in free days there is always something to do but not this time; no Black Ops related missions, not shitty D, C or B rank missions, no Uchiha Princess since she will stay at home today...I could have for once lied on that rotten piece of crap I call bed and watch TV, a television which, by the way, I don?t even know if its still functioning due to all the dust accumulated on it, I have used it like twice only. But no, I am here in the middle of the Forest of Death -AGAIN- and this time not because Takao-san told me, not becase Kaito-senpai told me but because this stupid cat of hell woke me up early in the morning just to come here with the excuse that this was gonne be fun. And well, I don?t see the fun anywhere.

"Don?t sulk, if I don?t say it like that you would just ignore me."is its reply as I stand there without doing anything. Lately it?s been weird every time Nibi speaks to me, it seems mor epolite and even more, it even uses words I don?t understand; I kinda preferred when it would scold me and go all "FUCKING BRAT STOP BEING A NUISANCE!!", the two tails of now just gives me the creeps. On the other hand, I remember it saying that it got tired of playing the bad guy but...well whatever."Yeah, whatever. Can you tell me already why the heck am I here?"hopefully the bastard will tell me once and for all, I?m not in the mood for bullshit."You understand that I can read all of your thoughts, right? Don?t call my wise advice _bullshit_, kid." this bitch...wait, I thought our minds were separated?! Fucking... dammit one can?t have any fucking privacy here?"It?s your fault for being an careless idiot." ugh fine whatever I won?t discuss anymore."So? To the main topic please."

"I have decided that it is time to start fulfilling my promise with your father."

"...Why the change of heart? I thought you told me to prove I was worthy."

It?s kinda surprising, I didn?t expect this certainly but my answer is still not answered, why am I here? If it only wanted to say that, there was no need to make me come all the way to this place."Seems that the fight against your copy during those exams made you understand a few things...Even though your pathetic self ended unconscious and on the verge of death."making fun of me again, it seems that even with this sudden change of attitude, this beast will keep treating me like a fool"And how am I sure that you aren?t plotting something to take over my body? I can?t just believe you."that was my reply, as I said once, the only one I can trust my back to is Tora and Tora alone. How am I supposed to believe in this damn cat?"You sure are an idiot. I understand why that Houki brat thinks of you as a fool. If I wanted to escape I would have done that a long time ago. When you forced the seal or when that Uzumaki opened it, the only real threats in that little supporting group of yours are Takao and Kaito and if I take them by surprise it would be over very quickly. Isn?t that proof enough?"ugh, as much as i hate to say it, Nibi is right. If it wanted to ditch me and let me die just like that, it would have done it back then.

"Plus, don?t be so wary of me, the ones you said you would never trust are the humans. It would be insulting if you put me on the same level."

"Fine I?ll play along. Still, that doesn?t answer my question."

"Idiot, obviously i?ll teach you how to use my power without forcing it."


----------



## Cjones (Oct 15, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure XIII*


We were the invading force, interlopers who had set foot and ransacked a home that wasn’t ours. They were the home owners who would take up arms to protect everything in the home that they held dear. This was a common type of set up that would culminate in a fight of right versus wrong. The irresistible force versus the immovable object. Good versus Evil. Very common motif’s that often describe the common principle of what could be considered conflict; however, between these two human containers, Retsu and Ryota, this was no such example that followed the rule. This was simply a fight between beasts.












The clash of power between both physically disturbed their surrounding area with any contact, yet these continuous confrontations only resulted in the obvious outcome, Retsu was the overwhelming superior. In close quarters with one another, Retsu hand raised above its head and slammed down just as Ryota broke off their engagement. The strike held enough physical might to run cracks in each cardinal direction, well away from its own position. A witness to such power the native of Fuzen opted to change his battle strategy. 

He began to flit around the field, circling around his opponent. He had heard rumors that Iwagakure’s jinchuuriki possessed an inordinate amount of might that was combined with an off kilter and unpredictable pattern, but it something else to see it in person. In fact as he continued to size up the monster it barely even moved or bat an eyelash, merely taking a dilatory stroll like a walking corpse. Retsu could truly be describe as something that wasn’t human. 

“Let’s try this.” Ryota’s cheeks expanded before he spat out a swarm of shuriken from his throat.

*Ting, Ting, Ting*

Each one parried by the wave of a hand, smacking the projectiles down into the earth below. With his attention occupied, Ryota dashed forward leaving a cloud of dust in his wake. All it took was the blink of an eye for him to come into Retsu’s guard, throwing up his left fist with as much momentum as he could muster before slamming it deep into his adversaries gut. The power behind such a blow would be accompanied with the contortion of the human body around the fist, until he looked up and fully realized, Retsu didn’t budge. 

Ryota connected his fist with a text book uppercut, enough power to make even the biggest animal raise off its feet, but it simply stood there, unfazed. A bout of annoyance overcame him as he disarmed himself from Retsu momentarily. Its response was to look at the area where it had been struck, then tilt its head off to the side with no emotion evident in his gaze. Being made a fool of was enough to rile up his determination. His fists bulged and a pair of metal guards adorned his knuckles, clanging them together to emphasis that material they were made of before.

*Crack*

Ryota tugged him by a fist full of hair and began wailing into his skull with thunderous force. 

*Crack Crack Crack* 

Even with unimpeded blows to the cerebrum the blows just seemed to roll off to no effect. With a roar brought on by this rush of adrenaline, to see this beast yield, Ryota’s hands intertwined and he threw his weight along with the force arms hammering underneath the jaw of Retsu finally causing a stir of imbalance in the much taller shinobi. His conjoined fist rose overhead, thundering down into the monster’s back finally breaking its guard and causing its knees to buckle under the force and clutch the ground for support. A stomp of his foot on the ground and a blade protruded out of his boot, he was going to impale Retsu straight through the temple with it until.

*Squelch* 

Ryota’s with fixed in awe while his soared high into the air, completely missing the mark, he felt unnaturally light and unbalanced. He couldn’t have tripped. Had he? But his gaze leered up into the sky, he was falling, there was no way he could have done that with no rhyme or reason. His fall was cushioned by the sticky matter of wet soil, his eyes catching the trick that caused his mishap. Retsu hand placed firmly atop the ground. 

*Doton: Doryū Taiga*
(Earth Release: Earth Flow River)

An animal that smelled the blood of its injured pray, Ryota found himself harshly vaulted off the ground by his hair and into stark eyes of Retsu, cock its head halfway, as if it was trying to understand just what its prey was trying to accomplish. 

*POW*

The favor was returned, in full, a hellacious blow to the gut that, unlike Ryota’s, yielded the result of his internal structure bending around the fist of Retsu. It felt as if his lungs would never expand, the blow nearly suffocating him from the power alone even negating the registering of the pain in his brain. 

*POW*

Dead center in the middle of forehead, bulls’ eye, Retsu foot launched the blonde from his orbit and into a deep trench of the earth, being buried underneath a patch of rubble before coming to halt clean across the other side of the woods they inhabited. 

“Dayum, that look like it hurt. If he gets up from that I’ll plant a wet on Zell or Neko-sama.” I was fully expecting him not the get up mind you. 

“Are you going to attack me? Or just keep pointing your bow at me?” The voice of that fine brunette hit my arms taking my gaze off the fight. I had almost totally forgot I had her locked down. “I can get rid of the bow because I’d much rather just point my arrow at you.” I grinded my hips toward her direction to further my point which only earned a dead stare from her. 

_“He’s been idle since arriving and doesn’t appear to have any interest in the fight. Just what is he here for?”_ Tomiko pondered. This guy had only made a single move, which was to keep her from interfering, but is that all he was here for? 

“So you really think that “Monster” of yours can beat Ryo? He might need some help.” Pffft. was this chick serious? I hope the wind from my arrow didn’t rattle her brain some when I shot at her. “Are we watching the same fight? I doubt Retsu’ll will need help, besides, I’d rather avoid fighting if I could. I have this thing about cuts, scraps, bruises, 
punches, kicks, and the whole shebang. Isn’t good the hair, you know?” I could tell from the exasperated expression on her face that she was one of the many who failed to understand the importance of taking her of exotic hair. One of the many uneducated individuals in the art of hair care. 

“You don’t think he’ll need it? Well, we’ll find out won’t we?” My eyebrow quirked at her unusually confident tone which earned enough of my curiosity to question her about it, but my answer came before the question ever left my mouth. 

The ground burst open as, what appeared to be ropes of chakra, tore through the opening and taking up slabs of earth alongside it. The floor beneath Hisashi and Tomiko’s feet shifted in weight as the earth overturned causing the silver haired male to lose his balance as well as the train eye he had on Tomiko whose body stretched like elastic across the field and toward Retsu. A pair of sai wielded in her hands as she aimed toward Retsu who jump across the raising platforms suspended in the air by the ropes of chakra. 

“Retsu. Watch out.” The jinchuuriki’s head snapped to find Tomiko’s torso charging at it to strike. The sai were blocked by Retsu, and slapped out of her hand; however, her arms contorted around his body to pick up the fallen weapons and plunge each into the back of its hands and piercing them both through the opposite palms, effectively clasping them shut. 

*TWISH WOOSH*

An arrow skid pass the side of her face as she retreated back down to the ground. 

“Ryota, now!” 

The wires ripped through the rising slabs and spun around Retsu descending body wirily thread and finally compressing all at the exact same time. Blood sprayed from all over the body, it had the sound of a running facet on full blast as he fell back to the ground on his feet with a thud. Crimson staining his clothing with gashes littering his body. 

*Plip - plip - ploop - plip - plip - plip – plip*

It was the sound of a light downpour of blood that fell from Retsu’s body and onto the floor, coloring everything, and even us in red.  “Looks like you didn’t know about this did you?” I turned my gaze to see that this guy, Ryota, had risen out of the hole Retsu had put him in. The ropes, no, not ropes something different. They were like metal, wires maybe? They were all connected to his fingers, each wrapped around them like rings, and he had Retsu suspended in the air with a look of satisfaction on his face. 

“My full name is Ryota Minami. These wires are a technique of the clan, able to fillet a body like nothing.” His tightening his hold with sly movements of his fingers, the blood further pouring out his wounds and down the threads. “Didn’t I tell you?” He announced as that Tomiko appeared by his side. 

“The outcome was decided even before the battle began.” 




​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 15, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Cloro*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two VI]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
Rikka pulled the plastic off the lollipop and pulled it to her mouth. The scent that hit her nose was that of grape and a soft smile crossed her lips as she pushed it in her mouth. With a grin she tilts her head as the door slowly closed behind Satoshi when he followed Kei out. With a click the lock and deadbolt turn. Pulling the candy from her lips she smacks at the grape flavoring, "You seem like a nice lady Ms.Kei." is stated aloud while she turned on a heel. It was time to watch some cartoons, if she could find any. "But, I wouldn't worry about bringing Zansatsu back home safe and sound." giggling a bit, she turns the knob on the old fashioned set. With a static pop it comes alive the fuzz fading to show the local new.

"Bleh" is sighed. "When in the company of the Accuser, you need to worry about getting yourself back safe and sound." is added. Having walked up to the dresser that was snuggled between the two beds she grabs up the visibly chewed on remote. She slightly frowns, but places the lollipop back in her mouth before leaping on the nearest bed. 

-click, click, click-

_-With Kei and Satoshi_

The Skies had cleared a little since they had checked in, but it was still a little overcast as they walked along. The white haired boy walked to the blue haired girls left, just shy of being on equal terms with her. She was the boss, thus. She had the lead and it only made her stares all that more apparent which was amusing. It was like a cat trying to figure out it's new toy. Her eyes kept darting from where they were walking to him, until she finally got caught in his eyes. Of course he inquired if she needed something but she only admitted to being lost in thought, sincere  enough, so the subject was dropped as they walked along. Satoshi pulled his hands from the coat pockets and wrapped them behind his back his eyes cut from Kei to further ahead, in thought.

Yes, it did seem that she was in deep thought. On what, he could only guess and probably not all that well at that. Trying to figure her out was akin to a Rubik's Cube. You flip through the colors of one side and another to only find that the colors on other four are all mismatched. That too could be said of most women that he met. Vary rarely was there a simple answer for them, it was complicated. And Kei boasted to play the same game he did on the battle field of wits. With a soft snort he allowed his arms to fall back to his side before sliding them into his pants pockets. There were here after a mostly silent walk. 

Satoshi had been looking around during that little trek, seeing what was what in this little town of Cloro. Where they could take the man, dump what needed to be dumped. Distance between the hotel they were staying and this house. Five blocks was short, but there was nothing he could do about that, they were strangers here and Ryun was a regular face. Things were quickly stacking against them. But, when there was a will, there was a way as they say. Realizing they were still standing on the stoop of the house he cuts a glance toward the girl. 

"Ms. Sili" 

The words were like an atomic bomb, shaking her from her stupor. A smile traced and she quickly knocks on the door. In his bones a small feeling started to creep and when a wife got into the mix that tickle was realized. Quickly scrambling to cover all bases Satoshi interjects bring attention to him. After a round of small talk they invite their new guests into their home. With a creak the door closes behind them. 

Truth be told, it wasn't all that impressive of a house. It was a small one story that looked to have a basement from how the foundation was set. The inside was rather plain as well, denoting that it wasn't lived in often. The pictures that hung on the wall seemed very dated, the couple when they were younger, their parents. Generic flower pictures sat in round frames on the tables and other decor. This was a vacation home that seems to be forced as their actual home. So, that lines up with the report that Yomi gave Ryota. 

"I do apologize sincerely to you two for the less than welcoming greeting. You're about thirty minutes earlier than the realtor said you'd be." is admitted while they walked from the foyer into the den. "Oh, I know. The tea has just finished brewing, why don't we treat them to some and cake before we take the grand tour." his wife suggest with a warm smile. "Oh, that is a good idea honey." he smiles to her as she made her way to the kitchen then he offered both Kei and Satoshi a seat. The two glance at one another but feel it'd be safe to take them up on the offer and not be rude and possibly bring unwanted scrutiny to themselves. "Thank you, we'd love to." trying to match the warmth of Ryun's smile Kei spreads a wide warm one. 

Taking a seat the misses brings a silver platter with small cut portions of cake surrounding a piping pot of tea. Setting it in the middle of the coffee table she takes her seat by Ryun. Adjusting his small framed glasses he leans forward and as host pours up four cups and begins to hand them out. His eyes cut from Kei then over to Satoshi. "So, what brings you two to Cloro for a home?" is inquired. Satoshi had been thinking on this since they stepped foot in the house. There was always the lovers excuse. But that one may be too much for Kei, seeing as she froze up on seeing the pretty young wife. No, he'd needed something with a basis in truth. Something that Kei would be comfortable with. "Oh, Ryun. There is no need to pry.", "Its not prying honey" the man explains. "It's simply business, we're selling. they are potential buyers. Though I will admit." he states cupping his chin with a mischievous grin.

"Couples are getting younger and younger these days.", "Oh stop. You're embarrassing them. Besides, we were fresh out of school." Kei freezes, the blood running from her veins. What did they just say? Satoshi seeing that she was having trouble again clears his throat. "Please forgive us if we gave that impression. See, we're siblings." is stated as he put his cup of tea down. Clasping his hands in his laps he gave a smile that showed a bit of hurt as well. "Oh, I see. Well that's all well and good, so. What are you two looking into a house for, if you don't mind me prying." the last part is added as his wife gently nudges him in ribs. "No, no bother. It's actually kind of the reason my sister is having a hard time talking." is stated while he placed a hand on Kei's shoulder. Giving it a rub he looks back to the couple. 

"See, our grandfather passed not too long ago leaving our poor grandmother in a house she couldn't afford and way too big to take care of." is stated his hands falling back to his lap to claps together. His face sinks a bit, but he 'forces' a smile. "It's still a little hard to talk about. But our parents decided it be nice to set her up in a smaller home in a quite town like this. When they saw you were selling they asked us to come down and look it over." is added. The woman pulls a hand to her chest and looks to Ryun. "Honey, that is such a nice thing they're doing" she states. He nods, it was a noble answer. Rubbing the back of his neck he sighs. "Honestly, we wouldn't normally think to sell this place, but it's going to be too small in a bit." he states turning back to her. "We're expecting our first." is stated as she placed her hands on her stomach. ~


----------



## Vergil (Oct 15, 2014)

*Kagami*

She'd waited a while in the frozen wastelands for quite some time. Her chuunin and jounin bodyguards, John and Ray (odd names for sure), had kept her safe from the various beasts and other dangers in a very effecient fashion coming out with crazy elemental jutsu that she could never hope to accomplish.

She sighed and sat by the camp fire. Even though she had said that she wanted to be strong and all that, she really had no desire to become a shinobi. It was hard work and if anything she appreciated the work her fellow genins put in. She'd likely retire from the whole shinobi arts and focus on the politics of the country. She didn't want to, but she really had no desire to be eaten by a dragon and then shit out of it again. There would be worse things in store if she went down this violent path and honestly, it scared her. There were some things that she was goopd at and some things she wasn't - and being a shinobi was definitely not one of them.

She sat and talked to the bodyguards, as she often would. Unlike certain socialites, (not to name names but it began with an E and ended with skank bitch), she always found time to talk to those who were 'lower in status', because it wasn't their problem that they weren't born into money or power. They worked hard - harder than she had to work - and they earned money, fed their families, made ends meet. If anything it was they that deserved the respect. John and Ray (she could NOT pronounce that first syllable and it always came out as a "W" sound), had both come from humble backgrounds Ray was from overseas. Way overseas. Beyond the Mist country and the Tea country. It was a Kingdom that was United, or Great or something, anyway he said that his family had moved to the Fire Country a long time ago and the Hokage took them in. Oddly enough, they introduced him to dipping cookies into milky, sweet tea. Kagami was very fond of that.

He had reached Jounin level through an incredible amount of determination; Kagami admitting that despite her bluster, she could never do that. 

"I think really I just wanted to show my dad that I could do something awesome. Helping take that dragon down was my claim to fame and I'm happy with that. But I'll be honest Way, I don't want to get married for political reasons. That sucks balls, I'd almost rather fight that dragon again." Kagami pouted.

"We each have our role. Our duty. As a shinobi, we lay our lives on the line for people we don't necessarily like." Ray started, to a raised eyebrow from Kagami, "heh, not meaning you ma'am; in all honesty I'd lay down my life for you even if it wasn't my job."

Kagami nodded and smiled. 

"I know, you've been around as long as Alfred the butler, though this is the first kinda dangerous mission I've taken you on." Kagami said, looking up at the night sky. The stars twinkled and shimmered in such a mesmerizing way, that put even the prettiest diamond to shame. "I mean up until now your main concern was keeping me from sticking my face in a fondue station."

Ray and John laughed. "Well ma'am, there have been a lot more dangerous things that we've had to protect you from, but were told not to tell you until you were old enough to handle it. I think you're about that age."

"Oh?" Kagami said quizzically.

"You were kidnapped when you were about a year old and we rescued you. You've been almost constantly under surveillance since then and we've stopped quite a number of further attempts. You know, we've been around every time you've gone out, every social gathering you've been to, every time you went to the cake buffet, even when you went on this mission with the dragon."

"Why didn't you freak out when I got eaten?" Kagami said surprised. 

"Your father. We were under strict instructions not to interfere, unless there was an attempt made to kidnap you. Any other path you took was up to you." John said, "Sensei had to actually hold me back."

"Really? I mean..." she couldn't begin to describe her emotions, but tears rolled and she didn't know why. Was she happy, sad, frustrated? Her body didn't know what to do so...tears.

"Your dad has your best interests at heart Kagami. You're rebelling for no reason."

The princess of the Fire Country sat and let that sink in. She wanted to punish her dad for even entertaining the notion that she would have to get married to a random prince and not for love. She wanted to show him that she was independent and could look after herself, when all this time there was danger in every shadow and she wasn't even aware of it. Like it or not, she was utterly dependent on these guys. And her father. 

"So in the end...I accomplished nothing. Throughout all my training and all my attempts to become a shinobi, I still couldn't even protect myself." her head went down and she stared at the fire, so bright behind the snowy backdrop.

"Hm - I wouldn't say that ma'am. To be able to even survive the chuunin exams is quite the feat. Certainly you're the only princess who has done so. I'd say that has likely made you more endearing to the public." The jounin Ray said from behind his mask, more to protect his nose from the cold than protect his identity. Kagamni had pulled down that mysterious facade when she was 4. The man in front of her had streaks of white hair going through the once all black mane. He was lithe and fast, specializing in elemental jutsu of fire and wind, making for some spectacular jutsu.

"The political angle again hm? I hate that stuff. I can't run a country! I'm a party girl! I like things to be exciting and fun! All the leaders of the countries are boring and dull, but the econonomy...."

"Economy"

"Yeah, that, I don't understand things like that! I'd just give free cake to everyone and waste everyone's tax money on a giant disco ball or something." Kagami pouted. "I just don't know what to do! I want to do something. I'm too stupid and stubborn to lead this country and I'm too weak to be a shinobi! Yeesh! Never thought I'd have a crisis like this. I dunno maybe I'll just....I dunno." Kagami sat hugging her knees. 

"I think you need to talk with your father about this. Getting married to a prince, would perhaps be the best way. They would be the ones that would deal with the economy and the serious things. Do you know what the Daimyo's wife does?"

"No....not really. I figured they helped with all that."

"Some do yes, but so often what is neglected is that connection between the nobles and the those on our level" Ray said pointing at John and himself, "The Hokage is the one that runs the country, The daimyo helps with the funds, and whilst the Hokage also helps out with the genins and looks out for the country from a military stand point as well as the infrastructure, so often the human side is forgotten for those that are not directly involved with the military."

"Uh...like what?"

"You tell me. It's things that you are already doing."

Kagami thought about it. 

"Well I mean....there are folk that are struggling there. Like you said, outside the military. I mean, there's poverty for sure; folk that don't have a roof over their head."

"And so often these people have nowhere to turn to but that church of Jashin."

"Is...is that a bad thing. I had a friend from there."

"Yes, Mion, and honestly she scared me a lot more than that dragon did. Kagami, that church is a place of evil. No matter how many people they are saying they help, there are others that they harm. We can't do anything about them as they have diplomatic immunity. The law or the military can't touch them and they are practically their own country now. There was an incident in the Fire Country where hundreds of people were massacred. And we can't do a thing about it."

"What?! That's....that's terrible."

"On the whole, they have kept themselves to themselves but all it takes is one loose cannon and we may well have a serious threat. Can you imagine if all those fanatics turned? They are within our walls, amongst our people. There would be little we could do to protect everyone we needed to."

Kagami was overwhelmed by this.  "That...it has to change."

"No-one has ever been succesful in changing it. They have so much influence politically. Even your father, it pains me to say...."

"He'd never stand for this! People being killed like that! He's a good man and..."

"He is...and that's his problem. The church brings in more money than any country could even dream of. They help people, as two faced as it is, but they keep our streets free of beggars. They have a massive following and proving they were involved in anything is hard. Your father....you need to talk to him about that, I'm not really at liberty to say any more. But keep in mind, it's complicated."

"What's complicated about people being massacred?! Oh he'll hear about this!" Kagami said getting up in a fit of rage. She gritted her teeth and punched a tree whilst crying out in frustration.

A huge roar bellowed out as Kagami opened her mouth, and she quickly shut it with her hands and looked around at the body guards in surprise. They were looking to the sky  and had already drawn their weapons. There was a familiar shadow in the night sky, blocking the stars with an impressive silhouette, 

"So, do you have a plan for this dragon? Or did you just want us to experience what you did?"

Kagami laughed nervously. Yeah, a plan would be good right about now.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 15, 2014)

*REN HOUKI*
FAMILY TRIAL INTERIM
PART 3

____________________________________​Shougo's office was a lot bigger than he thought possible to fit in the underground bunkers of the sub-department Ren was working in; it was a wide expansive chamber that resembled a hall more than an office. A long red carpet flowed to his table at the opposite end of the room, with rows of exquisite bookcases filled with ancient books and documents lining the sides of the office. A chandelier hung above, its light distorted by the multi-coloured Lanterns floating around in the room which threw shades of red, blue and yellow all around.

He sat, as always, on his floating white leather seat. The head of the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage Department had his head dipped down, seemingly engrossed in a ledger of some sort. He held a glass of wine in his hand, though carefully set it down on the table as he noticed Ren approach him. 

"Ah, good evening, Ren-san. Right on time," he said with a smile, closing his ledger with a soft, leathery 'thud'. 

"Good evening, Shougo-san." Ren gave a respectful nod of his head. 

"How was your training session with the elder?"

"Is there a point in asking me questions you already know the answer to?"

Shougo gave another sardonic smile and leaned back into his chair, adopting a more relaxed disposition. "A good point; you're adapting to this place quite nicely. Although, that's not the reason why I asked you to come to my office today." He tapped at his table idly with his gloved hand.  

"Well, I didn't think you asked me to travel across the village for small talk," the Houki frowned.

"Quite correct," he nodded and guided a nearby blue Lantern to float over to him with a gesture of his white gloved hand. A light tap on the surface and the hatch opened, dropping into his hand a somewhat large laminated package -- about the size of Ren's torso. Even with the glare reflecting off of the reflective surface, the Houki could guess what it was. 

"Congratulations on your promotion, Ren-san. You're a Chūnin now," Shougo beamed, reaching forward with his long arm to pass the vest to Ren, who accepted it with a casual nod and proceeded to tuck it underneath his right armpit.

"Well, it's about time."

Shougo arched an eyebrow, looking genuinely surprised. "You're not surprised? I expected you to be a bit more elated, giving your predisposition for enthused gloating during such occasions." 

Ren gave a confused frown, as if his teacher just said something very strange. "Why would I be surprised? Let's be honest, there was never really any doubt about me being promoted, when you consider all the scrubs I was competing with," he replied. 

Shougo gave a small, subdued sigh and gently pressed his fingers to his head. "Just like my daughter," he muttered quietly enough so that his prot?g? wouldn't hear him.

"Was that all, then?" Ren asked.

"Ah, not quite -- there was one other thing. You see, your family gave the department a mission, but I think it'd be better for you. Your first mission as a Chūnin should be a big one, after all."

He reached into another nearby Lantern to produce a document, before sliding it over the table for Ren to read. Wearily, the Houki picked it up and opened it up.



> *Mission Title:* Flush Out The Moles
> *Rank:* A
> *Applicants:* White
> *Area:* Black/White Strait
> *Description:* Based on our findings, I suspect Lin to have infiltrated the Iwagakure army into Fuzen through the strait which cuts through Taki and into Iwa. To our knowledge, a group of rather prolific smugglers work there and they're the ones who helped her. We had some use for them in the past, but it's time they get crushed. Your mission is to eradicate all those stationed there as well as destroy their warehouse - show them that the Houki Clan are not to be trifled with.


 
​


----------



## Hollow (Oct 15, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
Training - Suiro no Jutsu II



_Snake. Ram. Horse. Hare. Ram. Horse. Hare. Snake. Ox._

?Suiro no Jutsu!? Yuuko shouted while collecting enough water to form a sphere roughly the same size as her.  It was hard as hell to hold such a high quantity of water with only her chakra, and it sure wasn?t any easier to get it to move as Tora-sensei had asked. The trick, apparently, was to use the natural flow of the water and then boost it with her chakra to achieve a higher speed. Not that any of that was mentioned in the note. Sometimes, such as this one, Yuuko wished her chakra had an affinity with an element easier to control. Maybe something like earth. Concrete and strong. Instead of water that just spills and runs everywhere as if it had a life of its own. 

Taking a deep breath, she raised the speed of the water movement as high as she could. After having tried her luck at the technique multiple times, the ending to her little private show was already predictable. The sphere broke and water exploded everywhere. Didn?t do much more to Yuuko?s already drenched attire but the pain of being whipped by water was still hard on her skin. It really was just a matter of keeping her focus and attention on the movement of the water and ensuring not a single drop escapes her control. But that?s one of those things that are really easier said than done. 

Maybe instead of trying to control such a huge sphere right now, she could form smaller ones instead and increase the volume as she masters each size. With that idea in mind Yuuko formed the seals once more and pulled, this time, a smaller quantity of water from the lake beneath her feet. At least, with smaller spheres she spent less chakra. Even if she hadn?t begun that long ago, her reserves were already running low. Her stamina was definitely something she needed to work on. No use in learning new techniques if she couldn?t use more than a couple per battle without getting wiped. 

Her theory was proven correct when the dark haired genin finally managed to hold a sphere at the highest speed she could manage without making it explode. It wasn?t so bad after that. Tora-sensei should have mentioned something like this before asking her to form spheres her size. She just had to form a sphere and gradually add more water. Like making a big snowball. She was just about to achieve something her size when the world started spinning and Yuuko fell into the water unconscious. It was her first time fainting from chakra exhaustion and it wasn?t pleasant at all.
---

?Shinohara!? Yuuko heard someone call. Was that sensei? ?Wake up bitch!? Yeah, that was sensei alright.

Suddenly feeling the biggest urge to cough, Yuuko sat straight so she could get all the water out of her system. As she had predicted, Tora-sensei stood crouching next to her, all dressed up for training and with a couple of bento boxes lying beside her. ?Sensei?? The girl called weakly between coughs. She wanted to ask if the food was for her but her stomach?s hungry growls took care of it.

?Damn Yuuko, I don?t know how long you were in the water.? Had sensei been worried? That was certainly a pleasant surprise given the usual treatment Yuuko got. ?I?m not sure if you?ve got brain damage?Man, if you actually do turn into a retard I can kiss my chance of making jounin this year goodbye.? Nope, no special treatment in there at all? ?Here, eat.? The woman ordered, opening one of the boxes and holding Yuuko?s head straight so she could start shoving food inside the girl?s mouth with no problem. ?You have to be more careful with your chakra reserves, Shinohara. You know that?s one of your weaknesses.?

As beautiful as the idea of being hand fed by her previous and most treasured sensei sounded, the actual practice wasn?t as dreamy. ?Shenshei?? she tried to complain. ?Choo mush! Choo mush!?

?Oh dear lord, the girl really took it hard. She?s already going choo-choo like the trains??

?Shenshei!?

?Alright, alright! Sheesh, you can?t take a joke?? The woman complained, releasing Yuuko?s head and handing her the chopsticks so the girl could take care of herself in peace. ?Get plenty of rest today and meet me by the Turtle Island bridge tomorrow noon. We?ll complete the training there.?

Yuuko wanted to tell her that going to the Turtle Island when Yuuko was just an inexperienced genin really wasn?t a good idea but Tora had already poof-ed by the time she was done swallowing the ridiculous amount of food that had been shoved inside her mouth.​


----------



## Laix (Oct 15, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*BLOOD *IS THICKER THAN WATER*
*____________________________​Edie awoke the next day, a migraine paining her head. She leaned up from bed and took in her surroundings; she was in the comfort of her bed, wrapped up in silk sheets and furry covers with everything seeming normal. However, the young blonde wasn't a stupid girl. Her last memory was standing in her father's office, arguing with him about something not quite discernible. 

Then, there was the woman in white.

Her figure was a faceless elegance. Long legs stretching from a pair of knee-high white gogo boots, modesty covered by a matching eye-wateringly short dress with a cape of polar bear fur. Hand reaching out, it pressed against Edie's forehead and everything seemed to be cracked like glass, shattered in shards like the inner prism of a diamond. 

Stepping out of bed, Edie finally noticed her clothes consisting of yoga pants and a hoodie robbed from a partly damaged store during the Invasion of Fuzengakure were still on her body. Why wasn't she in her pajamas? Why hadn't she changed clothing? Of course - She'd slept in them, providing further evidence that someone had put her to bed and chose not to change her clothes, perhaps for the sake of providing dignity. Edie walked past her floor-to-ceiling mirror mounted against a wall, allowing a good grasp of her appearance. Her usually fresh and preen locks were an utter mess, matted in some  parts and wild in others. Edie was usually a girl who always looked her  best, resulting in the girl being nigh unrecognizable. The teenage heiress shrugged off the situation and chose not to pursue it further. Right now, she was starving hungry and still had the strange situation surrounding her father to address. Currently, Edie couldn't care less what she slept in with so much to worry about.

She exited her room and walked down the three hallways to the balcony over the grand stair case, intending to ask Alisa to prepare her something for breakfast. The unusual sight of ten different maids and butlers lined up parallel from the grand doors caught her eye, peaking her curiosity and drawing her closer towards the strange situation. Sniffing around like a dog, Edie slowly crept down the staircase, feeling apprehensive after what had transpired the previous night. Her usually fresh and preen locks were an utter mess, matted in some parts and wild in others. Edie was usually a girl who always looked her best, resulting in the girl being nigh unrecognizable.

It was then she noticed Alisa, who was stood out of place as she appeared to order around her subordinates. A few more steps down the staircase and she caught a glimpse of her father, suited up with his hands clasped firmly behind his back. Although her father wasn't the sort of man to stroll around his house in his underwear, it was only 8am and she wasn't used to seeing her father suited up until at least 10. This was another detail that didn't her bother so much in the end. When she laid eyes on him, her stomach churned like butter, twisting and pulling at the sight of him. All she could think of was yesterday and how horrible it was. It was like these memories had been pushed aside but were slowly flooding back to her, reminding her how much she hated him.

Morning it may be, a strange ordeal it may be, tired she may be but Edie wasn't going to let any of this slide. Resolved with a thirst to get to the bottom of the mysteries in her family, she stormed down the rest of the staircase with her fists clenched tight and her brow tightened with anger. As she got closer and closer, Edie went to open her mouth and lob a few insults at her father when the sharp sound of a heavy door being unlocked brought the entire marble-floored landing to a standstill of silence. The staff suddenly straightened their backs, hands clasped behind their backs and chins held high while Alisa and Natsu waited more near the center. Reluctantly, she looked at his expression and could see he was expecting someone. Coupled with the sounds of a clear visitor, her eyes wandered over to the door to examine who was invading the privacy of her home.

When the varnished stone doors swung open, early morning sunlight bled through the gaps, casting a silhouette over the figure that entered. As their high heels tapped against the marble in patterned succession, Edie could make out the figure of a short-haired woman with reputable curves and a slim frame filling a tight black dress. Masking her eyes from the sun were a pair of expensive designer sunglasses most certainly making more of a fashion statement than they were one against the sun. 

The teenager was transfixed.

She was eager for the door to the shut, the sun to disappear and the shadow to be erased, revealing just who this mysterious woman was. Her wishes were soon granted as a maid closed the door behind their visitor, brushing off the light and allowing the indoor lights to reveal their guest. A black purse swinging from her forearm, she handed it to a nearby maid before taking a cigarette from another. A third approached her, carrying an empty silver tray with one and their white gloved hand formally behind his back.

"Can I offer you a drink?"

"Martini please," Was responded with an aged, sultry tone. Lips pursed, they spread into a coy smirk. 

"*Filthy.*" 



The servants soon dispersed to prepare for the upcoming brunch date as Edie followed the woman, watching her strut across the marble towards Natsu and Alisa. Her father adjusted the collar of his crisp white shirt, gulping with an awkward smile. She uttered something not quite audible to Edie before leaning into Natsu, giving him a polite air kiss on both cheeks before greeting Alisa with a nod and a smile. It was at that point Edie couldn't simply stand on the stairs anymore watching more mysterious shit happen in her home. She was sick of all the strange visitors, the strange meetings and the strange actions. For once in her life, she wanted to be in control of who was entering and exiting her private home.

Her footsteps disturbing the three, their attention was hers and solely hers as she reached the landing with one last, dramatic step. Hand on the gold railing, she tilted her head and looked the wrinkled yet glamorous woman in the eye, seeing through her sunglasses. 

"Oh look father, another strange visitor to our house." Edie rolled her eyes, letting out a groan of disgust. "The young golddiggers must've dried up if the best you can get is some washed up old cow."

Chuckling at her comments, the woman removed her sunglasses before lighting her cigarette. She took a few steps forward towards the blonde who remained defiant and belligerent, not the slightest bit fazed by the slow clicks of her heels against the floor or the look of mocking doubt on her face.

Raising the stick to her mouth, she wrapped her mouth around it and inhaled before letting a wisp of groggy smoke smoulder through a gap between her red lips.

"I'll forgive you for that comment seeing as it's been a few years..." She began, gesturing towards the teen with her cigarette before looking over at Natsu who looked almost uncharacteristically unsettled. "We'll need to discuss these 'young golddiggers' later on too, Natsu." Turning back to Edie, she took a few more steps forward, inhaling more of her cigarette before blowing it in Edie's direction. It didn't bother her, the heiress maintaining her nonchalant expression as she pressed for an answer.

"Well?" She crossed her arms, batting her eyes with sass. "Whose sorry old grandmother are you? Because I'm guessing they're gonna be real embarrassed to hear about her hooking up with men young enough to be her son."

"_Yours._"​


----------



## Kei (Oct 15, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili_​



What was she doing? Was the gods playing a trick on her? She could almost feel her heart beat in her throat as she looked at the couple laughing and smiling. They were happy, and here she wanted to rip it away. How could she? How could she be so cruel? Kei almost wanted to curl into a ball and disappear. Why? Yomi was planning to rip everything up from the ground and leave nothing, she wanted nothing more to see this guy dead, but as Kei looked at him.

She didn?t see the same person that Yomi saw, she saw a man that wanted nothing more than to be with the woman he loved and protect the child she was going to bare in the future.  Kei looked at Ryun and wanted to ask him why, why did he do what he did? Why knowing that he was putting everything at risk when crossing Yomi. This was his fault! What she was planning to do was his entire fault! If only he had been able to make living on what Yomi gave him. If he wasn?t greedy, then he wouldn?t take the money. 

??.? Satoshi watched Kei, even though she seemed like she was listening, mentally he could tell that she was shutting down. A troublesome person he was working with. A woman who talked but didn?t have enough strength to back up, it was truthfully a shame. 

_?Tea??_ Ryun asked as he passed over a cup to Kei, she smiled and took it, as she slowly brought it up to her lips. Mentally she was screaming at him to run. He was a fool, if she ever crossed Yomi, she would tear up everything and run. She wouldn?t even sell the house, she would just leave, but this idiot decided it was the best to sell, when he had the chance to run. 

Kei grasped the cup tightly, ?Do you have a restroom?? She asked placing the cup down, Ryun looked at her for a minute and nodded.

_?Down that hallway and too your left.?_ Kei didn?t waste any time excusing herself and quickly going down the hallway. Quickly going into the bathroom, she closed the door behind her and turned on the faucet. 

She splashed herself with cold water before looking at herself in the mirror. What was she going to do? What could she do? She gripped the sides of the sink as she tried to calm herself. Kei looked at her amber eyes in the mirror, and wondered why was this happening? Why did she say yes? She wasn?t ready. Even now as her heart threatens to climb up her throat and lay out in front of her, she wanted nothing more to wish for this to all be a bad dream.

The hands must have felt their master concern and reached up to stroke the side of her face. Kei closed her eyes as they were surprisingly warm. They came when she needed them and she appreciated their concern for her. Kei felt as though they truthfully cared for her, as they wiped the remaining droplets of water off her face. 

?Thank you?.? Kei whispered underneath her breath to them, they opened the door for her as if escorting her out, and that was when she saw the room across from the bathroom. Kei looked around and heard the laughter from the living room. This was the greatest chance to do some snooping on her own, if she just acted because Yomi told her so, then she?ll be sending a man to his death.  Without the full story, was something that Kei couldn?t do? 

If she was going to do something, she wanted to know every angle, and every possibility. She wanted to know the full story, because today she was going to be the judge, jury, and executioner. Satoshi was a hired hand, but he was just that. A hired hand waiting for orders from her, as long as she didn?t say anything, nothing would happen. Satoshi was the knife, and no one blamed the knife for the murder. 

They blamed the person holding the knife?

The shadow hands reached underneath the small crack of the door, before unlocking it and letting Kei in. It was a simple study, filled to the brim with books, and a gorgeous view of the outside. Boxes filled with files littered the area, and Kei didn?t know which one to go into. 

?Ms. Sili?.? Satoshi voice made Kei jump for a second time, and she quickly turned around to see the young man staring at her. ?I excused myself to check up on you.?

Kei smiled weakly, she was making a fool out of herself in front of him, and of course he was worried. He closed the door behind him, and Kei couldn?t dare face him.  However she knew he was close, she saw  his shoes before looking up and meeting his gaze.

?Is something wrong Ms. Sili?? He asked simply, but the way he asked was almost like he was taunting her, even though his voice yielding nothing of the sort. It was almost respectful, like he knew his job, but even the employee would question the boss if there wasn?t a clear form of leadership. 

Kei instantly turned around, ?Nothing is wrong!? She said even though it was a clear lie, she was struggling, and it wasn?t so simple as steeling herself up to eat something bad. She was debating on taking a life! A life, when she couldn?t even see herself hurting a bug or a dog, Kei was debating the value of a human life.

Though as she looked out the window of the study, she felt his hand obscure her view. He pressed it firmly against her eye as there body closed the distance between each other. She tensed up at how close they were, her mind going a million miles a second,  but slowly she felt his breath on her ear that almost made the world stop.

?Calm down?.? Satoshi whispered into her ear, causing her heart to almost to stop. ?This isn?t your fault Ms. Sili. This isn?t your responsibility. I can do the job without you if needed, and all you need to do is hide in a corner, cover your ears and close your eyes. ?

Satoshi dropped his hands from her eyes and for a moment Kei was left with nothing but his words ringing clear in her ear. He was truthfully dangerous, when she turned around, he had already taken out a scalpel. He pointed to the desk?.

?Hide under there Ms. Sili?.I?ll be quick?.?​
It wasn?t even a second before her shadow hands reached out and grabbed him by the legs. Satoshi caught himself from falling down to the ground, but two more hands grabbed his arms pulling him down to the ground.

*?You will NOT do anything! Unless I order you to do so, do you understand?? *​
Satoshi heard her snap at him, he couldn?t move his body as more and more hands gripped on him tighter forcing him to his hands and knees. Kei walked in front of him and for a minute he saw the darkness that lurked in her deep amber eyes. 

She leaned down and grabbed his tie, forcing him to look up at her, ?Understand your position! I?m the master here! Not you! You?ll do what I say when I say it!? Kei hissed at him, she gripped it tightly forcing him to look into her eyes. She forced him to look up at her, and see the fire in her eyes as she stared deep into his. 

Almost as quickly as she caught him, she quickly let him go, the hands withdrawing back into her shadow as she stood over Satoshi.

_?Do not get our position confused Satoshi?.? _She turned on her heels, before looking over her shoulders at him, *?You?ll regret it!?*


----------



## Laix (Oct 16, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*BLOOD *IS THICKER THAN WATER
____________________________​Hers?

Her Grandmother? Edie was utterly confused. Mind struggling to wrap around the concept of any family other than her father, she tried to connect some dots and find an explanation of some sort for this woman's existence. Noticing how visibly muddled she was, the woman let out a smokey-voiced chuckle before taking another puff of her cigarette.

"Yes dear, your grandmother. The last time I saw you I think you was no older than five or so?" She looked at Natsu to confirm the fact who gave a languorous nod. 

"Twelve, perhaps thirteen years. It's been a while since I've seen you too, mother." 

It was subtle, but Edie noticed the way he uttered her name. It was like he held some contempt for her while maintaining the natural respect between a son and the woman whom brought him into this world. Turning back to her grandmother, she watched the woman squash her cigarette out in a nearby ash tray before slipping off her leather black gloves that looked just perfect for burying a dead body or committing some other questionable crime. 

Removing her sunglasses, she folded them up before hooking them to the neck of her dress. Edie could finally see her eyes which were a dark, wicked blue with a light tinge of grey visible in certain light from certain angles. While it was hard to admit to herself, she could see the resemblance between her grandmother and herself, as well as between Natsu and his mother.

"Where are my manners?" The woman extended her wrinkled yet manicured hand. Edie hesitated at first before clasping it, shaking it slowly as she stared at the woman with widened eyes. "I'm Cordelia. Goodness me, what a pleasure it is to meet you. You've turned into such a beauty! Come here, dear." Her grandmother pulled Edie by her hand into an affectionate hug, one that the teenager didn't try to pull away from. Alisa looked on with a warm smile while Natsu remained indifferent about what was happening.

Once parted, Edie looked up at her grandmother with an eyebrow slightly raised. "So, why exactly are you here? Why now, in so long, of all times? You must have a motive."

Cordelia chuckled. "Smart girl, isn't she Natsu? You've got quite a smart girl..." She nodded along, still smirking under her breath before giving the heiress an answer. "I'm here because I felt the time was right. For the past few years I've been away dear but I'm finally back and ready to sort this mess out."

"_Mess?_" Natsu blinked. "What mess?" Truth was, his mother contacted him late last night revealing she was arriving via train and expected him to prepare for her. Although it seemed like a planned meeting from how organized the staff were it was anything but.

Her martini now prepared, she grabbed it from the silver tray presented to her by the butler before strolling into the lounge, her heels clicking in tune against the marble. 

"Come. We've got things to discuss."

Natsu followed after, signalling for Alisa to come too. He made a gesture that suggested Edie remain outside but was cut off by her voice, now much more stern in tone.

"And _you_, dear. Don't listen to your father, I need to talk with you too."
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 16, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two VIII]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
Satoshi nodded, as if accepting what had happened. A slip of his tongue. Kei was about to learn though, when you take the kid gloves off you shouldn't pull your punches. The pinstripe blurs form the Body Flicker. In an instant he is on her, twisting her toward him he is pushing her into the door. Her shadow ripples to life like molten lava. Sensing their master in danger again; those hands of darkness snake out to intervene but they are quickly halted as two Kunai appear. They float in midair like specters before Kei's face as the boy looked over his shoulder now. All the hands wanted to do was nothing less than rip him from her. What she couldn't see that they could was a series of Chakra threads that rotates around the boy. 

It was his puppet strings, they didn't form a barrier as much as a trip line defense. Three swirled covering his body while the other two held the Kunai that threatened Kei's life. If they were to breach those flowing wires, her life would be forfeit. They even snaked around the boy's feet, under his shoes. He grinned, he knew it. She was their conduit to this world, she dies they go and while it may indeed cost him is life, she'd be there too. In that same boat in the void. More threads snake now as she fought against the hand he had pressed on her collar bones, the hand that kept her pinned in place. Suddenly her face flushes red as he pushes his knee between her legs. In that short instant that she is caught off guard she feels her ankles being bound by more of the boy's threads. Gasping Kei tries to react, but her hands are caught as well and pulled above then behind her head locking in place with more of the boy's strings. 

She felt her mouth go dry as he pulled his face close to hers those cheeks burn even redder when she feels his hand land on her thigh. It wasn't a harsh hit, just enough to get her attention as he slowly ran it up her body. Further an further up, "Is this it?" is asked as he feinted a kiss only to back away. Slowly leaving her leg his hand passes up her skirt. With a soft, yet firm grab he cups her ass. "The attention you wanted wearing this, is it what you expected?" he asked pulling a little closer with his body. Slowly he pulled his hand from under her skirt and wrapped it to the small of her back. Pulling the dress shirt up he runs his hand back down the skirt, tracing his fingers across the top of her panties he massages the small of her back while doing so. "Did you expect? is asked with another threatened kiss, instead though he gets closer to her ear. His breath falls across her earlobe. He was close too close for comfort which caused her mind to race.

She panicked, her summons were blocked with well placed trip lines. All they could do is watch and hope for an opening. Allowing his hand to wander up her spine he pulled more of her shirt free of the skirt's hold. Rubbing her back gently he threatened to hit the bra. "Did you expect?" is again whispered while he pulled back. Allowing his hand to fall from under her shirt he reaches for her chin. His thumb rubs across her lips. Glossy and soft they wrinkle under his touch. "That attacking me would go unanswered?" Now he was the viper, his hand snaking to her throat. But he refuses to grab hold. Pulling his knee from betwixt her thighs he shortly backed off. Pulling the back of his hand across her cheek he caresses her face. "I'll have you know though, I did kind of enjoy that. All you have to do is say if you want to play." Adjusting his tie he stands from her, still he kept her bound and her familiars at bay.

"You are right however, you are the boss. You give the orders, I'll shall not question you again." is stated as he looked at the undulating hands that wanted to get to him. "I'm about to release you from there Ms. Sili, what happens to me is to you and your friends. I'll not raise a hand against it. This is my folly and I take the responsibility." 

Kei shook as she felt herself being released, how dare he and as the Kunai fell the hands started their attack, but she stops them ordering them back to the shadows. "You will address me as Lady Kei from here on out." is bit her anger simmering under her skin. "Excuse me?", "You'll address *me* with the respect that I'm due as your employer. _YOU_ will do as I say *from* now own. Do you understand?", "Of course M'lady." Satoshi could play this game, it was her dime and it was his fault, he may have went a bit too far.~


----------



## Cjones (Oct 16, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure XIV*


Threads of the Minami clan that were razor sharp, able to easily rend the earth asunder and topple most things that came into their path. This container of a tailed beast full name was Ryota Minami. Despite having barely any resemblance to the clan whatsoever, the technique was distinguishable by the scale at which he was able to perform it. Blood seeped from the wounds of Retsu, gashes covering various parts of his body from head to toe. A look of confidence on the face of Ryota, he had him exactly where he wanted him, in his grasp and at his mercy; however, even so in the back of his mind there was a concern. 

_?This person isn?t human.?_ Retsu body, even after slashing his body, blood pouring out the wound on his head, running along the wires and splashing on the tips of Ryota?s fingers, was refusing to yield. Its knees had buckled, his stance slanted, but he would not fall even as he increased the pressure to further constrain, it wouldn?t fall. The mere fact that his surprise attack wasn?t able to completely tear through his body then and there was too a great shock. And watching all this from the sidelines was his partner, who had yet to really make any move.

With the entire scene in front of him, just what did Hisashi think of all this?

??.I can?t believe you actually got up from that two piece?.which means.? My face paled immediately as I thought back to a few moments ago, ugh, I felt weak and needed to lay down somewhere. He had actually gotten up, which meant that??I have to kiss Zell or Neko-sama. Blragh.? Just the thought of it made me want to hurl. I coughed, hacked, retched but nothing would come out. But what, I had a thought, it?s not like anyone viable was here to hear what I said? It basically a thought of disbelief that the Ryota guy would actually get up.

Yeah, I mean who was going to tell? Dead men can?t talk. 

?Phew, dodged a bullet there.? Wiping the imaginary sweat from my brow. Suddenly my hair began to stand on end. Kunai glided from both sides to pierce my neck like the nodes of Frankenobi, it was swift response as I fell to the ground and turned with my bow drawn. 

*WOOSH*

The arrow slit the cheek of that girl, Tomiko, whose arms receded back toward her body. A sigh escaped me in the process. I looked to Retsu and then to those two and scratched the back of my head. It looked like they were really trying to make him participate in this battle and it looked like wasn?t going to be given a choice. Not like my partner in crime couldn?t possible handle the both of them, but I never was the type of guy to let my friends get jumped plus there was also the inevitable nagging from Rita, that wizard. 

?So you asshats are really going to make this get all down and dirty huh?? They both gave me an odd look, as if I was some kind of fool, yeah, I am actually. ?You?re talking like you still have the upper hand? All I have to do is give a tug of my fingers and your ?Monster? will litter the battlefield in chunks. Game over. He was nothing more than a hyped disappointment. Tomiko.? The fine brunette slingshotted herself at me, both blades drawn, like a rubber band. Such a display of bravado they were putting on, but I think it was about time we showed them exactly why it was inevitable for them to become our bitch. Am I right??

?Retsu.? 

*SNAP SNAP SNAP*

Ryota kept a composed disposition, but there was definite blow to his ego that showed in the anger that swelled in his orbs. The wires that bound Retsu were completely severed, through physical might alone, as blood sprayed from the open wounds an after effect of breaking the wires and a testament to their cutting power. The gap between Tomiko and myself was quickly filled by Retsu who threw his clenched fist at the charging female only for her to contort her form in the nick of time and retreat back over to her own partner. Though unlike him there was a hint of fear in her gaze as she stared at the tattered and bloody form of the monster, standing taller than all those in the area, that blood only adding to the dead mystique of is figure with expressionless eyes that bore into her. 

?Must be quite the shock right? I know I?d feel pretty fucking shitty if some guy just tore through my move like that, pretty screwed up son. If we can do that, just imagine what we?re going to do to both of your anuses.? I decided to take my stand alongside Retsu, pressing my hand against his shoulder. ?You two seem to have been dying to know what my purpose here is, so I think now is the time to show you exactly what I?m here for.? A faint shade of green began to coat Retsu?s entire body. 

?Now, don?t blink or...? I snatched my hand away from his form with the faint light radiance flowing from off his body and following the trail of my hand. 

?You might miss my fast treatment.? 




​


----------



## Cjones (Oct 16, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure XV*


The “Prodigy” Rita path was effectively cut off. Surrounded on all sides by familiar faces that were only comprised of three, all females but they weren’t just your run of the mill kunoichi either. They were a potent group completely dedicated to their mission. Their specialty was quite simple as they weren’t ones for flash and bang; get the job done by any means necessary. Such dedication that earned them the place as the guard dogs of the Mizukage and in order to convey their importance to not just their leader, but all of Kirigakure itself, they all united under a single moniker. 

“Sukaira Koku.” 



“Rita…Mordio.” The Prodigy simply scoffed in response, knowing she purposefully left off the entire phrase of her name. This young woman spoke with a very polite tone; her voice could be described as youthfully cute. There was an inherent primness and earnest in her cadence.

“Deina Anburoozu.” 



“The Mizukage said we could break your face open, no bad feelings.” This woman could only be described as a bombshell. The tallest in stature standing at a rather Amazonian 5’10 with a very curvy yet impossibly athletic figure. Rita simply glared at her. The vibe she gave off, made it seem like she was seconds away from getting ready to punch her in the face at any moment. 

With those two that left the final member. A woman who stood directly across from her, they stared at one another eye to eye, the leader of the entire group. 

“Tetsuya.”



“We’ve been allowed free reign, to give out our own personal style of justice.” Her voice had a sultry huskiness but was soft almost as if every spoken word was a whisper. It was alluring but also somewhat of a veneer. The intonation had a sinuous serpentine quality that was almost analogous to a hiss. These three woman were all collective known as.

“The Shield.” Rita talked with distaste. “The rabble of the Mizukage. Should I find myself complimented that you three were sent after me? Hmpf, I believe it’s time to experience your first failure degenerates.” The scientist bit down on the thumb of her finger drawing blood, the familiar initiation of the: 

“Kuchiyose no Jutsu.” 
(Summoning Technique) 

A mass of smoke filled the air and was quickly dissipated by a mighty gust. A giant demonic bird with Rita’s atop its head, stood above the femme fatales with razor sharp teeth bared. 

“I will not be stopped.” 



Tetsuya closed her eyes as a wide grin etched itself on her face as well as the countenances of Sukaira and Deina.












“Then the Shield is going to do what it does best. We’re going to beat your ass and deliver you to the Mizukage on a silver platter. Believe that. Believe In The Shield.”

With Hisashi…
*BOOM*

Ryota and Tomiko retreated through the air before hitting the ground and sliding backwards as they prepared to attack. The nearby grove were split from the bottom as Ryota tossed his hands forward, his wires cutting straight through a bundle. The wires whipped around them all as they free fell through the air, tightening them in a coil and twirling them down his center path. 

They were a bowling ball knocking down everything in its path like pins until they were split straight down the middle. Retsu appeared, kicking his foot off the back to propel faster at both his targets. The injuries from before had all vanished, their only remainder being the tattered close that adorned the jinchuuriki. 

Tomiko stopped and threw herself directly at Retsu. Her face leaned in just mere inches away from his, it was almost intimate how close they were, with the inhuman jinchuuriki hand reaching upward to claps around the throat of the elastic woman; however, her body contorted from the sudden arrival of Ryota’s razor wires that traveled an intricate triangular pattern around Tomiko’s body. Retsu’s body crashed directly into them, cutting deep into its torso and neck. The openings were so fine in their cut that his blood just ran like a waterfall with seemingly no end. 

In this moment Tomiko weaved in and out like a snake through the openings left for her, and plunged her blades deep into the sides of its neck. The crimson liquid of life seeped out the sides of its mouth, yet it was unable to slow down Retsu for even a second. Retsu’s body began to glow once again with the appearance of Hisashi at his side, his hand pulled off the back of his injured partner with the faint light fallen the trail like a wave. The wounds of the monster had closed once again, and suddenly Tomiko began to gasp and choke. 

“Raiton: Ran'ningusāji.” 
(Lightning Release: Running Surge) 

Lightning cracked and race down with the wires acting as a conduit shocking Retsu through is body, and forcing him to loosen his grip on Tomiko who quickly began separating distance between them.

*TWISH WOOSH* 

An arrow of light blue soared through the openings directly at Ryota, which left no choice but for him to break the technique and defend himself. The wires converged and tangled forming a square shield that blocked and dissipated the arrow on contact. The two opposing sides were back to square one as they stood away from one another. 

“So you’re a medical ninja…I’ve never seen healing such as that.” A genuine compliment, Ryota had never witness a medical ninja that was able to fluently use the mystical palm technique in the heat of combat like that. 

“I know, I’m pretty damn good, unfortunate for you.” It was hard to admit, but Tomiko and Ryota both knew he was right. With his healing and this inhuman monster they couldn’t hold back. Now was the time for him to step his game up. 

*BUBBLE BUBBLE*

A cloak of chakra began to form around Ryota, encompassing his entire body. He was trying to avoid it, but now looked to be the time to call upon the power of his tailed beasts. A half ram sign formed with his left hand as he looked directly across at Retsu and, to Hisashi surprise, Ryota’s eyes became a lot like Retsu’s. They appeared to be hollow, a void, near perpetual white. 

“I shall return to nothingness and summon the void to erase you from this world.”

The filaments whipped and crossed about the area in a frenzied state, then they attached themselves directly to Ryota right arm, nearly shredding it apart while they delved into his skin. "So...this is blood." He thought to himself as the seeping life blood too began to bubble and morph around his arm before finally transforming into a crystalized javelin of blood. 

“Mu no Yari: Akuma Kirā.” 
(Spear of Nothingness:  Demon Killer)

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 16, 2014)

_*

Ren Houki*_
FAMILY TRIAL INTERIM*
*____________________________​Ren relaxed in his chair, taking a sip from his cup of tea before placing it down on the table. He'd got home ten minutes ago, but decidedly spent around nine minutes of that time lazing about in the living room instead of doing the administration work he needed to do for the mission. Early mornings weren't good for him -- the blue haired shinobi had been half asleep during the meeting and was still only just operating with one foot in the proverbial grave even now. The good news, however, was that the fatigue was starting to wear off with the warmth the tea washed him with. The bad news, however, was that it was slowly seeping into the time of the morning where it was socially acceptable to be awake and where people typically made a lot of noise on the street and made it hard to concentrate. 

He gave a sigh. Such was life, as it was. His Lantern rested on his desk, with the top of it producing a fountain of different digital tabs: maps, train times, more maps, graphs and a large library of dossiers compiled by himself and the Intelligence Gathering and Espionage Department. Part of the thing about leading missions was that he had to make decisions by himself. Who would he take along? How would he get to the river? What time would they arrive? What strategy would they use? What if those strategies failed?

The Chuunin dragged a hand through his hair and leaned back. The car was out of the option; the area they were visiting was far too arable for his wheels and it was unlikely that it could fit the team he had planned. Trains could work, but the Houki questioned the sagacity of using public transportation on a mission which involved the sabotage of a group which dabbled in illegal transportation. He imagined that they'd have to travel by foot, which would be a lot more inconspicuous though simultaneously more time consuming. At a rough estimate, it would likely take them two days to reach their destination. 

Among other things, was the team he had to select. He'd been given a large list by Shougo, consisting of names both familiar and unfamiliar. For reasons that were mostly locked away inside the Houki's own head, Ren had decided to select: Shin Jeeha, Ha Makoto, Senju Taneda and Hozuki North. All competent shinobi and, with the exception of him and North, had excellent synergy with one another. It was a good, solid team. Perhaps a little too combat-focused, but he and Taneda were plenty versatile enough, and having a propensity for violence wasn't necessarily bad when the crux of the mission was fighting. 

He slid the pack of documents across his table, dispersing a thin film of dust from the top of the wood and threatening to knock some pens off as he did so, and retrieved another Lantern. With a gesture, the digital keyboard materialised into the air, and Ren began to call for his first team mate. 

The call, surprisingly, was picked up almost immediately, with an exhausted sounding grown coming from the other end of the phone. Ren could sympathize. A call so early in the morning was an arduous and tenuous task. "Hello?" he called into the box. "Is anyone there?" The Houki lightly wrapped at the surface of the Lantern with his knuckles just to make sure it wasn't broken or something. 

"Hey hey," came the dull, sleep-ladeled response. Jeeha paused, the slow realization being almost palpable even on the other end of the call. A moment later, he returned. "Oh shit, Ren? That you?" Jeeha's voice sounded audibly surprised. 

Ren gave a subconscious nod of confirmation, even though the other person couldn't see him. "Yes, there's a mission that I've been tasked with and I was won--" he began, although he was quickly cut off. 

"Say no more, bro. I'm up for it."

The line went dead with a terse, drawn out 'beep' sound. Ren remained silent for a moment, wondering how he should react to it. He soundly concluded that it was probably for the best that the auburn haired imbecile didn't ask any questions. Bringing his Lantern back to the home screen, he selected Makoto Ha on his contact list - easily identified by the stupid grin as the profile picture - and rang his home number.

Another quick response. "Hi? Uh, Makoto Ha speaking here."

"Hey, are you available for a mission two days from now?" Ren asked, not bothering to identify himself. He was pretty sure his friend could recognize him by voice now. 

His answer came almost instantly. If nothing else, the Houki had to appreciate just how easily he went along with these sort of things. "Oh, Ren! Sure, what kinda mission is it?" Came the enthusiastic response. 

"We're taking out a group of smugglers along the Black/White Strait."

A silence followed, proceeded quickly by a confused sounding Makoto.

"Smugglers?"

Ren sighed. Typical.

"People who illegally relocate missing-nin to other villages to hide them away from hunter shinobi."

"... hm. Well... it's not like I have much of a choice - I'm pretty poor right now! It'll be a good time to give you and Taneda-san my presents!"

"All right. See you," he hung up, and then stopped, the Houki's brain slowly processing Makoto's last uttered words. Wait, _presents_? For what? Blue eyes hovered to the Lantern, lingering on them for a while as if considering another call to inquire about the present. 

Ren shook his head. There were more important things to take care of. He slid Makoto's contact page away and moved to the next person: Taneda Senju. He dialled. 

There was a slight pause as the phone rang. The scientist did not pick up the first time, although the second attempt saw a response right before it went to voicemail again. "Hello?" he chirped quietly. Ren could hear the babble of water in the background, a soft chorus of birds chirping somewhere in the distance.

"... what the hell is going on in the background?" He thought on that for a second, then shook his head, quickly retracting his question. "Actually, hold that thought, I'd rather not know. Are you available for a mission in two days time?"

"Natural meditation to...commune with nature. What sort of mission is this?"

"My father got a bit... irritated with a certain group of smugglers along the Black/White Strait and wanted them wiped out."

A pause. "Who does the team consist of?"

"Me, Makoto, Jeeha and I'm going to try and recruit someone else after this. North, I think her name was."

"Right." He fell quiet again, taking in the details to think. "Shin Jeeha?"

"I'll send you a file, if you want."

"No, we trust your judgement. Any estimations on the numbers of smugglers, general ideas of North and Jeeha's strengths or weaknesses, our method of transportation would be appreciated. You can consider us on board. Good luck Ren."

"Excellent. See you later."

He hung up quickly, eager not to give Taneda time to overload his speakers with the ambient sounds of his lab, then looked at the next name. He'd asked Shougo to send North a letter of some sort to make sure she'd be aware of the mission, since he didn't know her, but at this point the Houki knew better than to rely on his benefactor for any sort of coherent communication between parties. Sesquipedalian loquaciousness aside, the man was predisposed to ramble as he was verbose. 

"Hello, is this North-san?"

"Good morning," A feminine, well-mannered voice greeted over the line. "Who's asking?"

"Ren Houki. I've been given a list of people to take with me on a mission, and I thought your abilities were particularly impressive and might work well with the rest of the team. You already received a notification from a Shougo Nakamura?"

He could tell she was flattered by the sheepish chuckle faintly heard over the phone. Ren Houki, when he wanted to be, could be perfectly capable of being charismatic and polite. "A notification? A notification..." There was some rustling as she searched through some paperwork before presenting the dossier to herself. "Yes, I have it right here. It was delivered rather sporadically so I was unsure what to make of it. If I'm honest, I'm flattered I was picked for such a thing."

"Well, the benefactor is a rather sporadic man," Ren gave a laugh. "So should I take this as a yes?"

"Absolutely. I look forward to meeting you, Ren-san."

"Likewise. See you with the rest of the team."
​


----------



## Vergil (Oct 16, 2014)

*Mion*

So there was a problem. It was 2 in the bastard morning and there was one person that had gone a little more nuts than he should have. Mion accepted that there was going to be a few eccentric people in the camp, especially with the basic concept of beating them into submission, but the line had to be drawn at murdering other Jashinists. She likened it to auto cannabilism - it fed you but really, did it? She chuckled at the thought of Taberu drooling that acidic saliva - she'd have to look that nutjob up again.

The more pressing matter was the 3 dead in Jashin robes, their throats slit whilst they slept. The underhandedness didn't bother her as much as the fact that blood was difficult to get out of bedsheets and it was 2 in the bastard morning. The white room looked terrible and she thought she spotted a picture of a tuna fish in one of the blood splatters, of course it could have been the gunk in her eyes obscuring her vision. At least none got on the painting of the fields and the sky and....she found herself wishing it had. She didn't much care for that piece but still, out of consideration she would have liked it if the victims were at least suffocated. She looked up to the ceiling and saw blood splattered there too - that one artery in the neck was indeed a gusher. Whoever was responsible would repaint the room before they were put to death. And mop the floors, there was all sorts of blood on the ground; even under the bed. If they agreed then it would be merciful, if not then Mion herself would ensure that the death would last at least a week. Maybe 10 days because it was 2 in the bastard morning.

As it stood, she was playing the detective in this room. First up, to determine the level of skill needed to murder multiple people in a room without waking them up. She looked at their faces. Eyes closed, looking peaceful - no real sign of struggle. Bedside table was neat and organised - she would have expected some sort of flailing about if the killer had gone up to them, put a hand over their face and slit their throat. Instead, it almost looked like they didn't even feel it. 

Would it then be a simple case of speed? There was only a few people in the camp capable of that sort of quickness and she was confident that they were loyal to her. Naturally trust wasn't something she ever gave out, but rather they were one of the ones that were there when she had used her fear poison. She was planning to use it on the new recruits too but there was a few other ceremonies to go through first. Can't start cutting corners for the sake of convenience now, could we? Though she was considering moving the morning prayers from 7 to 10. It was technically still morning and that's really all the texts required. If she wanted to, she could do it now - because it was 2 in the bastard morning!

So speed was out of the equation, that left only one more possibility. She inspected the body closer. Every inch of it and sighed when she didn't find what she was looking for. A puncture wound; injected poison

"Ah! Silly me." Mion said gently facepalming and completely forgetting about her poison ability. She dabbed her finger in the open wound, taking some blood and tasting it. She nodded slowly as her tongue tingled a little. 

"A paralyzing poison. Well that's stupid. Why not just overdose them on it and save all this mess?" Mion sighed with her hands on her hips. It was clearly a message, or something. Either way it wasn't necessary. There was no torture involved, meaning they couldn't even feel the touch of Jashin before they died - in fact it's likely they didn't feel much pain at all. Contrary to belief most of the time, slit throat results in a death by drowning as the blood fills up your lungs. And drowning is one of the most peaceful ways to go.

"Ugh, whoever is responsible for this is so on my shit list." Mion grumbled as she walked out the room. Poisons. The paralysis poison was one that she was all to familiar with, as it was the one that she developed. She always kept a batch of it around, in case of a Templar uprising. Their chakra nullification techniques were a little too efficient for Mion's liking and as a result, always kept a few vials of each poison with her and in storage. She was already on her way to the only possible person that could have committed the mess. 

"Serah! Serah! Wake your ass up!" Mion yelled as she burst into her room. Things became a little clearer when she did There was more blood in her room and two whimpering roommates on the ground, tied up, naked with the pink haired woman with the wild eyes holding a knife to their throat. One was already dead on the ground in a strange circle, made out of even more fucking blood.

"The ritual. It's not working! How can I serve Jashin if I cannot gain immortality?! Am I not blessed enough? How many more do I have to kill?!"

"Yes, yes dear, I do appreciate that your love for Jashin is probably more than your love for making a mess, but could you let those people go? You have a lot of painting and mopping to do, not to mention laundry and disposing of bodies."

"My Lady Mion! You must teach me the key to immortality! You are the chosen one, surely the one touched by His hand will have been blessed with that ability! Tell me how I can obtain it. I must! I must spread His love until the end of time! I..."

" I fully understand that you want to further yourself in Jashin's eyes but I have yet to gain immortality, unless you consider going down in history as having the messiest church counts. Listen, stop this nonsense and get to your tasks that I set out for you, or I swear by everything that's Holy here I will torture you for a week before I kill you."

"I-I cannot die! These sacrifices! They must have done something. I must complete the ritual I will not be denied!"

"Fine. If I let you kill those two will you get to your chores?" Mion said rubbing her head to the horror of those under her knife.

"Yes! Yes your Grace! I most certainly shall!"Serah exclaimed in a shrill voice that only exasperated Mion's growing headache. 

"Fine get on with it then." Mion made a hand signal and threw out two needles into to the victims. They froze as their senses became hypersensitive and all they could feel was pain. Noises were so loud that their ears screamed for mercy, their saliva felt so hot that it felt as though they had magma in their mouth, the cool night breeze through the window chilled them to the point of frostbite. 

"You know pain that your mother suffered when you were brought into the world and as you leave you shall be reborn and be one with Jashin." Mion said, pulling that one out of her ass. She was pretty sure childbirth didn't hurt that much but it sounded like a prayer. She was tired and couldn't remember the proper rites. She did know that their deaths needed to be painful and this was as harsh as it could get, with the tools available. Their throats were slit once more and Mion deftly dodged the spurt of crimson that shot out of their necks. 

"Finally! Finally I have it! I have it!"

"Well done. Now go and..."

"I don't need you! You who doesn't even have this divine gift. I have usurped you and have become Jashin's favorite! I am the chosen one now I am...." with that she plunged the knife into her neck and fell to her knees, blood pooling on the floor from her neck. 

"Could I have been mista...." were her last words as she gurgled and Mion sighed .

"Ok new rule. No more rituals unless I ok it! Got it!? " Mion snapped.

Those that had peeked their heads out their rooms nodded vigorously. "And all of you, I want every room in this corridor sparkling. I don't care who does it but it better be done by the time I get up or else everyone here will relive their worst nightmares!" Mion said already making her way to her room. "Get to work!" 

Her eyes were bloodshot, her hair looked as if she had been used for a mop and her breath stank. 

"And morning prayers are postponed until 10!" she yelled and slammed the door to her room.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 16, 2014)

[Reaper Code - A Mass of Unspleasantry ]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act 3)-
[/URL][/URL]
*
(Lets try something new)
-The First Sight-
-Riokou of Silent Honors-*
_
I step into into the dark corridor filled with blood, both stains from the past and ones ones from the present overlay each other, but the distinction between the two is as obvious as day and night. With my hands held to my side, ready for any suprise strike from the shadows, I look back behind me. There I see the goey surface of the wall slip off of my and back into it's natural shape like slime. As it's not my sort of aesthetic, even I am somewhat grossed out by this strange technique.

Under my hood, I look at the back at the maker of this horrible execution site. After completing his 'goal', he turns back to to the three of us that arrive behind him. Straightening his green hair, he speaks in a strong tone of voice full of depth like a grown man despite being around the same age range as myself,_

"There wasn't much to be done, these four were quite weak if I have to say so myself,"

_I listened to his arrogance with the least amount of interest I can muster from the deepest part of my mind. Simply adding on to his unnecessary comment, I make one of my own,_

"Excellent job, Heivia-san. That unique ability of yours is quite unlike anything I have seen,"

_As I made my remark without much thought into it, Heivia clicks his tongue in response. From what I can gather, he wasn't very pleased,_
 
"Don't flatter me, Riokou of Silent Honors. Who you should be praising is Ms. Tsumoto, Eita."

_He referred the woman to my left with glasses on, whom by the way had clothes that were way too revealing. In my mind, that amount of skin is close to public nudity. One should be more considerate of others around them. It's the bare minimum of proper respect, but as to not be rude, I keep that judgmental thought to myself,_

"Haahh, well it's nothing special really! Like I said, I simply mixed the substances inside of the wall that were of the material world, with the spiritual world. So it became very malleable and easy to pass through. As you could tell, even oxygen could escape through~"

_It was nice to have a sense of excitement when talking, whoever there should be some restraint when she has so much of it. Again, one should be more considerate of others around them. 

As for that explanation, even if she says it like that, it's hard to believe such an ability can exist among shinobi. It was an strange phenomenon within a world that was full of strange phenomenon. Catching my interest, I respond more on the topic,_

"Ah......"

_Well atleast I tried to anyway, I'm not too fond of interacting with people for too long. I say people, because I'm more fond of of forging a connection with animals than people, who tend to be more like beasts than beasts themselves, in my eyes. _

"You wanted to say, 'you really are the daughter of an amazing scientist', or something like that right?"

_!?

Shocked, I quickly look at the person from whom that voice came from. The blond-haired boy who wore headphones on his head despite being on a life or death mission. He gave a leisurely look at me like he was bored, as he adjusted the gadget on his ears. Probably out of the small sense of obligation he had, he responded to my surprised face,_

"What? Tch, it's really nothing. I can tell where the conversation was going and just followed the expression on your face, the time it took you to answer, then mix it up with your personality. You're a simple toy,"
_
Though he made that mocking and irritating comment. I couldn't exactly believe that kind of technique could exist. Had he not explained how, I would have simple believed him to be a mind reader, but he was a real deal genius that belonged to Black. I'm somewhat grateful we're on the same side even with his bothersome attitude._

"That's enough fooling around, I doubt we have much time. Even so, I'm not too impressed, was coming here even worth the time if it was this eas-"
_
As Heivia was making a remark that was slowly turning into a speech. The others, along with myself hear something lightly but churning at a quick speed like millions of ants charging altogether. What we found behind Heivia was not that or anything of the like, but one of the heads of the decapitated savages that he had defeated, started to move.

No, as I look closer, it's something else. When Heivia had decapitated them with his attack, he had sliced off a quarter of one of their jaws, leaving an unpleasant sight.

But a change was happening to that bloody deformation! Incredibly small metallic scales began to climb out from within the wound and spread outward as if it(they) were alive. I had not knowledge or familiarity with this sort happening so I could only gaze in shock along with the others while the metal scales gathered along atop of each other and took a certain shape.

A jaw,

What had been only a third of a jaw had now become whole once more thanks to that unknown material. After it made it's connection, the metal scales' coloration changed to match the complextion of the lifeless head. In my daze, the thought of a chameleon came into my mind.

.............In a sense, despite no longer being with the living, I suppose it could have been said that he had regenerated. I had not been too sure of this thought though, as this form had been far from comparison than what her own unique healing or the tradition medical nin way of healing showed.

In this group of silence, I recall thinking about Eita's ability being a strange phenomenon within a world full of strange phenomenon. After having just witnessed something like that, what category could this phenomenon be put in?  _​​


----------



## Kei (Oct 16, 2014)

_


The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili_​



Once he let her go, it took everything in her power not to fall to the ground. She didn?t want him to feel as though he won any battle with her. She stared him down with the intensity of a thousand suns. He?ll regret it, she wipe the cocky smirk right off his face and then make him kiss her heel. Satoshi had made a dangerous enemy that was wrapped in a small blue and red package. Even now, she believed that he was still making fun of her and she wanted nothing but to prove to him that she deserved more respect than he gave her. 

He called her milady and yet she felt the most sarcastic tone, she clicked her teeth as she took a deep breath. Satoshi touched her, and there was nothing more she could do, it was done. Though it wasn?t going to be forgotten, actually, Kei ran her the back of her hand through her hair. And almost like as if she was shaking off all the anger off her, she shook her head, causing her hair to fly and settle around her. 

She ran her fingers through her hair as she caught his sights, this was their own personal battle, and Kei had all the attentions of winning. 

She leaned down and pulled up her thigh highs, causing them to fit snuggly before straightening up her skirt and shirt. Once she was done, it almost like their little thing never even happened. Kei carried herself as if it was just a random nip from a dog, and like a random nip from a dog. That dog should be given a firm talking to.

?Did you enjoy that?? Kei smiled as she walked up to him, and closed the distances between them. She placed a finger on his tie as she looked up at him, ?Touching me? Did you enjoy yourself??

There was nothing but venom leaking from every word, every syllable, and vowel that escaped her lips.  However, her smile was so warm, so graceful, there was nothing behind that smile that would make a normal person think that this was a warning. A warning from a woman, which had every button on her body pushed. 

Almost as if they knew it was their chance, the shadow claws popped out of her shadow as if to add to aura. She might have been shorter than him, she more than likely weighed less  than him, but Kei?s rage was as comforting as a pillow that was pressed against someone?s face.  She  reached up and cupped his face, before reaching up to his hair and twirling it gently  in her fingers.

She closed her eyes as she placed herself against his chest, hearing the heart beat that she wanted to end so quickly. 

Kei smiled weakly, ?No one has ever touched me like that?.? She said warmer, almost like warm honey dripping down into a cup, as she looked up at him. With the hand that played in his hair, she had gripped it tightly, pulling him down again to her level. The sharp tug made him hiss out in pain as he was finally at eye level with her.

?No one ever laid their hands on me like that?.! And the next time you touch me, without my permission! I will have your hands removed?.?​
Kei smirked as her lips neared his almost teasing him like he did her, ?_*Try me~*_ I will make you regret the day you took this mission?.I will make you regret the day you even saw me?.I will make you regret every breath you took when you were around me.? She whispered before letting him go, she stood up straight as she eyed him up and down.

Kei folded her arms, ?I?ll teach you some discipline?.? However a slight smile spread across her lips, ?Though you would like that wouldn?t you??


----------



## Cjones (Oct 17, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure XVI*
_Ryota's Life_



_Flashback…_
“I don’t think this is a good idea, he isn’t one of the clan, there’s no telling how his body will react to your blood. Besides aren’t you forgetting about his unique ability?” 

Laid upon an immaculate table a young Ryota listening and waits patiently in an adjoining room. A sealing symbol disallowed the movement of his body, held in place by four people adorn in tribal wear with hair of bright ruby. This room would be where the beginning of change would take place, of his own accorded, he agreed to go through a process that would overhaul his entire life. 

“I know all about it, but I will not turn my back on one who wishes to change. Is that not what this village is supposed to represent? A place for any, no matter their background, can come and start anew without fear. He wishes to join us and of his own accord he has agreed to become our own jinchuuriki. It would be the utmost disrespect to refuse one who has set his sight on this path.” A female voice, even with the door close, could be heard as if she was in the exact same room. It was a voice of power. 

“Zo…I get, but he isn’t one of you. There’s a reason why they call your blood cursed; there’s no telling what could happen to him if we try and infuse that blood into him. He also wields an exotic kekkei genkai in addition to that you wish to place a tailed beast inside of him? There’re too many unknown variables I’m sure there will be a negative consequence to this.” Another female’s voice, soft and sultry, spoke with Zo, trying to make sure she could comprehend what she was asking but Zo would hear none of it.

“It is his choice, but if you are so afraid, why not hear what he has to say?” 

Minutes later a light creak could be heard of an opening door accompanied by the sounds of footsteps. Ryota continued to stare into the ceiling, silent, until eventually the form of the woman Zo and an unknown woman with hair of pale pink and a voluptuous form with clothes far to skimpy for even the imagination. This spectacle of beauty stood at his side to look him the eye. 

“Ryota, are you sure about this young one? The Minami clan’s blood is strong and powerful, even those born into the clan have problems controlling the power as such I can only imagine one unborn within its walls would fall into greater depravity.” Ryota only stared back at her as she spoke. His eyes barely portraying any emotion, anxiety or fear. “There is also the call of the tailed beast that will reside in you, a creature who will pry on your weaknesses at any moment and without hesitation will attempt to take control of your body. 

This is a burden that I wouldn’t wish on my worst enemy let alone a child as young as yourself. This path will only lead to the inevitable loss of your humanity, one way or another, so are you sure you wish to go through with this?” He could only gaze into the woman’s eyes…one filled with unease for him. This was…unusual to have someone who seemed to care so much. 

“I do not understand this concern you have for me ma’am. This is…a rather unfamiliar situation I find myself in, for someone to care.” His head turned back toward the ceiling above him, the thoughts of why he was doing this passing through his mind. “Mu, Nothingness that is the name of the kekkei genkai I possess. It allows me the ability to effectively “delete” anything it touches out of existence, but because of this ability…I unable to truly call myself human.” The woman face was filled with questions, ones he really didn’t know how to answer, so the fastest why would be to just show her.

“If you would Zo-sama.” The elder Minami brandished her great sword at his request, and to the other woman’s shock impaled his through his torso, then running the blade down to his navel. Cut open like an animal ready to be stuffed, their pink haired guest was expecting blood to pour out of his run and down into the floor; however, no such thing occurred. Inside the opening was nothing but darkness.

“As you can see there is nothing there. I don’t have the typical internal organs that others own. For its power this ability turns my body into a “void.” Anything I ingest is stored within this body and I can somehow call it up to the surface whenever I feel as such my body is filed to the brim with weapons, traditional food does nothing for me.” His head tilted to meet back with her gaze while he spoke. “I cannot sleep, I do not eat, I feel no anger, I know no sadness, I know no fear, people fear me for this body, a body I was born with, and the worse of it all…is that I do not bleed.” His words filled the air with silence as he briefly paused. The woman simply closed her eyes finally understanding exactly what Zo was saying and, if only a little, understanding this young man’s thoughts. 

“Everything bleeds…doesn’t it? Yet I am unable to and if such a thing is the case then…how can I truly be considered a human? The truth of the matter is I am dead. You say I may fall into depravity? Perhaps I shall, but wouldn’t that mean that, for once, I would be able to understand such a feeling? If so I am more than willingly to risk it for not only myself, but also as repayment for Zo-sama, for taking me into her family when I had nowhere else to go. I will become a weapon for this village.” She could only nod her head in acknowledgment, it was true, and he had made his choice.

“It is his choice, Jiin.” 

“I know. As such I will hold this up no longer, let us begin.” It would be a long and arduous process, but Ryota was unafraid. If this was a success he would finally be able to change who he was.

*“I no longer wish to be a walking corpse.”* 



​


----------



## Cjones (Oct 17, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure XVII*


_“This has taken on a more radical shape thanks to the blood manipulation of the Minami.”_ 

A massive javelin morphed along the entirety of his right arm. A luscious red of crystallized blood it was of a wicked appearance, jagged and spiked, something that looked to come straight out of a horror film. The cloak of the tailed beast bubbled alongside it, covering it like a second layer. Ryota looked across at the pair in front of Tomiko and him. Retsu head methodically turned all the way over to its side, unlike all the other times it was as if it was…interested in what it was seeing. 

“This will be the spear that will erase you from this world.” 

“Ryota…I hate it when you get like this.” All Tomiko could see was his back as he stepped in front of her, aiming his weapon at his enemies. 

“Shut up.” 

The earth underneath his feet folded as he took off at Retsu. He was a bullet exiting the chamber, from his sheer speed the gap between himself and the team closed while spinning his spear in a horizontal slash. The pair jumped backwards to evade only to be met with the sight of lingering fragments of crystal floating in the air. 

“Mu no Yari: Ketsueki Nagabiku.”
(Spear of Nothingness: Lingering Blood Impalement)

The crystallized droplets branched out into irregular and flew out toward Hisashi and Retsu. Each took a side step away from the flying projectiles, which began to pass through the opening space between the two. It was easy to think they would just rush right pass them and impale themselves into a nearby object instead. 

“Hirogaru.”
(Extend)

The crystals cracked and quickly spikes emerged from the side chasing after both pairs. Their speed was remarkable. The spear snaked past his head, narrowly evading him, as it truck into a tree. Retsu slammed its hand into the earth to summon an earthen wall that immediate simply began to vanish once it was touched by the spikes. Hisashi vaulted himself into the air off a nearby tree that suffered the same fate, the attack simply began to follow him into the air. 

“What type of voodoo shit is this?” The crystal spear broke off into smaller protrusion that chased after the silver haired boy. He was forced to sacrifice his mask that and bow, parts of them simply erased and even with the assistance of his eyes, he was in midair. He was unable dodge them all as they raced toward him, threatening to delete him from this world. “Shit, not going to make it.” 

*CRASH*

A boulder slammed into the sides completely shattering them and allowing Hisashi to escape. Retsu stood on the ground below, having intercepted them, yet now his attention quickly turned back to Ryota. The beast did the same thing as earlier, his head tilting unhurriedly as it stared at the other jinchuuriki. The young blond silently motioned Retsu over to him which, to Hisashi’s surprise, it did without hesitation and hit the gas pedal at full speed toward his opponent. Retsu swayed to the side as Ryota met him with a vertical slash, coming in with a swipe underneath his chin. The blow waft pass Ryota who quickly brandished his pair of metallic knuckles on his left hand and slammed them into the monsters temple. 

The blow was taken unfazed as Retsu came at him again and again and again, like a frenzied animal. Which each exchange Retsu style, which was feral to begin with, grew more animalistic and he began to slip up. Soon Ryota decided to up his game again, as a tail began to sprout from behind him. Retsu and he looked grips and he could only simply stare at Ryota, his normally dead white eyes seem lit. They were glowing like that of an Oni. But the added power boost of Ryota’s tailed cloak and this sudden change in Retsu, like it was growing more excited with each passing moment, allowed him to go toe to toe with the physically superior Iwagakure jinchuuriki. 

“You’re nothing more than a brute who knows nothing more than to fight. Once upon time I held those same eyes, dead and cold. To see another like me…I now understand how that woman felt that day.” A swipe of Retsu’s face glided over his head as he ducked, his spear aimed directly at his heart. “But unlike me, you are far too gone. You bare the eyes of a demon and as such I shall put you down.” He felt a connection as one who to share a similar gaze. This is what Ryota felt he could do for one who shared his exact same fate. 

“Ret-argh.” Hisashi body began to become entangled as Tomiko began to wrap herself around his body. “Get off, now’s not the time for foreplay.” He complained. 

“There’s nothing you can do now, without your bow, you’re useless. Just watch as Ryota kills Iwa shinobi.” Hisashi only laughed in response as he snapped his fingers and, to Tomiko’s shock, an arrow twice the size of the ones he had been shooting appeared in his hand.

“Ha. No hands.” He lunged the arrow directly at Ryota’s spear which etched itself into its side. It held enough power to slightly change the angle of the blow as it pierced through Retsu side. The spear began to pulsate as the bijuu cloak began to converge at the tip and without warning Retsu was blasted off clear across the forest and back into the village of Fuzengakure, miles away from their position. 

_“Shit Retsu…”_ Hisashi thought to himself just as he heard footsteps approaching his position.

“I have slain the monster and you’re next.” 


​


----------



## Vergil (Oct 17, 2014)

*Mion - the Road to Shunyu.*


Now that the unsanctioned murders had been dealt with Mion went about plotting the next village to invade. This one would be quite a lot harder as it had a strong history of hiring mercenaries and more worryingly, shinobi from Konoha. How would that affect things, Mion wondered.

Thus far she had yet to engage directly with a Konoha shinobi - essentially nobody was telling her that what she was doing was wrong. No-one had gone after her either. However, actually exchanging blows with a member of the Konoha military would render her own diplomatic immunity void. She would guess. It would be highly unlikely that they would forgive a murder of one of their own. The Hokage overlooks many things but she could say with a relative certainty that he would not be so forgiving over that.

For a while now, the murderous rage and instinctual killing was under control - which was good! Madness is intoxicating but ultimately not the best state of mind to make good decisions under. The village itself was a cakewalk, Same size as Daigo but with a  rather large underground network that may as well have been built for an invasion. Mercenaries were a piece of piss - they could be as skilled as they wanted to be but they rarely had any loyalties and a payoff would be the easiest way around that. They Bank of Hinowa and Daigo had been suitably emptied and an offer for them to keep the money in the Bank of Shunyu would be a sufficient lure. If, however, there were shinobi from Konoha doing a job there then that pesky Will of Fire was going to prevent any sort of deal being struck.

So bribery and murder was out of the question. What else was there? Blackmail was out as there was no way to predict or prepare for that. Taking hostages may work but all it took was some incompetence or a hero to mess that plan up. There was only one way to deal with such an eventuality and it was not easy in the slightest; persuasion through brainwashing. 

Torture, mind manipulation, fear - breaking their will. Finding their identities would make it easier and perhaps they would get lucky but they had to be set up for at least one jounin and one chuunin, as well as x amount of genin. The stone basements in the forest church outside Hinowa would have been marvelous, but it was too far away to go back there. Mion twirled a pencil in her left hand that clattered to the floor. She looked at it disapprovingly and groaned as she went to pick it up off the ground. 

She got up and walked around the near empty city. The former townsfolk were told to pack up their things. One rucksack's worth of goods, with room enough to spare for food and tent supplies. Take only what you can carry. They were, at the moment, nomads, though just North of Shunyu was a Jashin church. It would, perhaps be wise to go there first and make preparations. Their group was large now. Almost 300 people and logistics would start to get very difficult outside of a city. Perhaps it would be prudent to keep this city as a base. Leave some trusted generals to keep the newer recruits in place; Mion would be happy leaving the bulk of the Templars back and taking a handful of promising recruits and a couple of experienced Templars with her. Given that there was a Jashin church nearby, she should be able to recruit additional members for their attack on Shunyu. She only hoped that the Head priest there was not as.....difficult as the one outside Hinowa.

"New orders. I'm taking a team of 5 with me to the Jashin church north of Shunyu. The rest will stay here and make base. I want fortifications, watch posts and proper and even rationing. Remember we are part of one family, treat each other as you would do your parents, your siblings and your children. I want a festival underway by the time I get back celebrating your new home."

"Lady Mion, you cannot leave us! You are the prophet, The Chosen. We will fall without your guidance."

Ugh - she was afreaid that this would happen.

"Nay, I, like Jashin Himself, must take the journey to discover myself and to find others to join our family. I shall return and I want to see if what I have taught you thus far has been sinking in or is simply dust in the wind."

"I assure you Lady Mion, we have listened and taken in..."

"Yes, yes I know. Just do as I ask. Or do I need to resort to other methods of persuasion?" Mion said interrupting but keeping her voice even.

"N-no. Of course not. As you say, we shall make you proud. "

There was a general murmur of approval.

"Put your heart in it! We shall do the Chosen One proud. We shall put on the most glorious festival!"

There was a loud cheer. Mion felt kinda good hearing it. It was an ego trip - she wasn't about to lie to herself about that. It was great having doting followers who would throw themselves off a cliff with just a flick of her wrist. The power was....giddying. She had caught herself taking advantage of her privilege a few times and had to pull herself out of it. To truly walk the path of Jashin, one must realise that there are roles within the Jashin family. Mothers, Fathers, Siblings, but like any concerned member of a family you must always look out for the best interests of those under you.  It was a mantra she said to herself everyday during the morning prayer. It would be so easy to take advantage of them....

The adulation continued and Mion did what she always did. turned her back to it and waved at them. If she faced them then she would be tempted to have them feed grapes to her as she had her hair and nails done.  Just once!

Deep breath. And exhale.

She had work to do. Her things were already packed, she fetched her 5 and they headed off into the Red Forest of the Fire country and started their trek towards the 3rd largest Church of Jashin in the country.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 17, 2014)

*Mion - The 5.*

It wasn't a bad group of people. Just some unstable elements, but then she was one to talk. Voices, ghostly apparitions and maniacal laughter. Sure, she was the archetype of sanity right there. 

The Templars were disciplined, as one would expect. Their training was brutal and only a select few managed to survive it. The nullification of chakra was a feat Mion could not hope to accomplish, and she had tried, only managing to give herself a tummy upset and a headache. She had enough issues to deal with, especially with her unique bloodline that she had to figure out on her own. Everyone had their personal battles and she wasn't about to take on more than she had to.

One Templar was Hijikata Toushiro. A stern, war hardened man with the scars to prove it. He had one vice and that was cigarettes. Mion allowed it, he had proven time and again that he could quit whenever he wanted - but it was a choice. He thought he looked more badass, which in all fairness, he did. Toushiro was a quiet man but had a voice like a demon when he got angry and probably one of the best swordsmen on the battle field.

The other templar was much more into using the chakra nullification and was considered a prodigy going by simply Udo. He was probably around Mion's age and had a fearlessness that was compared to a moth continually hitting a flame. Which basically meant he was stupid. He wasn't scared because he didn't know any better, his mastery of the nullification made him a cocky and arrogant. Mion wanted him with her because knowing him he would declare himself leader of Daigo and succumb to all the temptation Mion had been fighting against. She also kept a few vials of poison on her, as well as about a dozen prevenomed needles. 

The other three were relatively new recruits. All three were now fanatical about Jashin, had proven themselves to be effecient killers and were skilled at their art. One went by the name of Ryoma Knoxx and he was skilled with a bow and arrow, using the bones of his victims as the arrows. He had ones that went around corners and armor piercing ones too - much to the Templar's surprise, and Mion's amusement. He was eccentric. Had a pet rock and spoke to it. Actually protected it as one would do a child. Rather strange.

Another of the new recruits was Jill Koguchi and honestly she had pheromones coming out of....everywhere. It was impossible not to feel....something for her. She had gone around most of the camp in some form or another. She had a massive set of - yeah. Mion tried not to think about them, though when they were flaunted in every direction it was hard not to. She was actually a decent elementalist. Fire and Earth jutsu. She was a missing nin from the Wind country; missing because it was 'boring'. She was almost always intoxicated with something or other, but was actually better in a fight when she was a little tipsy that it was hard to tell her to stop. 

The last one was another girl and was the utter opposite of Jill and perhaps the most frightening of the bunch. White as snow, bright green eyes, dark hair and an elegance in every step she took. Also about Mion's age but mature beyond her years and possessed a bloodline that disintegrated things. She had found solace with the templars, who were able to suppress her bloodline through a collar but othyerwise anything she touched for more than a few moments withered and died. She had found her purpose with Jashin but knew that she would never be able to fall in love, nor have a child. The chakra flow, according to specialists, was abnormal, making her 'go off' at any moment - hence the collar. Even then precaution needed to be taken, naturally though Udo did no such thing warming up to her only because he was warned about her. She respectfully declined his advances and thanked him with a sad smile and a bow. Even in the face of that Udo was left scratching his head.

Mion approached her too, though undoubtedly for different reasons than Udo.

"Saya, are you ok?" Mion asked, her brow furrowed with concern.

"Your concern is kind, but I'm fine. I have to deal with this kind of attention from time too, those that see me as a ....challenge. It is flattering I suppose that they are willing to put their lives on the line for such a prize." Saya said with a melodic voice that could soothe even the rowdiest of children into a deep slumber. It matched her looks; a classic Japanese beauty, her hair tied up in a bun and her make up, even within the forest, utterly immaculate. Mion on the other hand looked a mess.

"The strength to simply shrug off, what I would call insults, is truly amazing Saya. If you wanted to melt him away, I certainly wouldn't object. There is nothing more precious than a woman's dignity, in my view." Mion said, quickly suppressing the memories that threated to bubble up to the surface. She thought about other things.

 Their journey was a day and a half at the pace they were going - leisurely. Mion didn't feel the need to rush around the forest. There was no emergency and the Red Forest was one of the most spectacular. A vivid array of colors, different plants that should not grow in the same area yet did so due to a number of environmental factors. There was pink, purple, and reds everywhere, not to mention with the multicolored bugs and wildlife. Peaceful wildlife. The worst they had to look out for was monkeys stealing their food, though Knoxx was such an accomplished hunter it didn't matter if they did. 

"Hm, thank you. I will keep that in mind." Saya said and before she could say anymore was interrupted by a deafening belch that shook toushirou awake with his sword drawn. Jill laughed, snorted, hiccupped and apologized in the same breath causing the others to laugh.

"Bastards! Woman, get some damn clothes on!" Toushirou yelled at Jill who fell on top of the swordsman and smooched him, much to his horror. Mion noticed he was as red as a tomato. Even he couldn't resist her charms. 

Definitely not how she wanted to run her church, but in the privacy of the forest, she allowed herself to have a little fun and let her hair down too. They didn't fear her, but respected her. Even the new recruits who had been put through the harrowing initiation, bore no ill feelings towards her, instead taking it as a challenge. She was glad. People she got on with were few and far between.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 17, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Cloro*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two IX]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
It was a loaded question, regardless of how he would have answered, it'd have repercussions. Did he enjoy touching her, gliding his hand up her thigh, cupping her? Did he enjoy rubbing his hand up her back? Of course. The answer to all three were yes, he'd after all been a disciple of one of the most perverted men in all Sunagakure. Setsu Sensei. But then, the question cloud also be begged of her as she pulled up to him. Laying her head on his chest. Did she enjoy it? She was now playing the very same game he did just moments ago. Where was it, now that was the question. This minx wouldn't allow him to do that, no she was trying to warm up to him. Put him off guard and if she hadn't already pulled him to the ground once this day, she may have fooled him. May have had his ticket to punch. But Satoshi was ready. No he was more than ready, he was giddy almost. 

 Even as he is yanked down to her level. Even as he hissed from the sudden pain that radiate from every root of hair that she tried to pull away. He still enjoyed it. The violence. The adrenalin it was all there and all it really did was make him want to play more. Now eye level with the dominatix in the making she made her intentions know, she sounded very irate over what he'd done. Her eyes flared with venom, but still behind it he saw a glint of mischief though her voice didn't relate it. Her actions were all fangs and venom. She was a pit viper in frill and lace. Dangerous and uninviting, but that only made the game all the more exciting. That was the game that all Shinobi play on a daily basis. It's half job half junkie. The rush, the blood the excitement. 

Children molded to be addicted to death. It was sad, but this was the world they were born into. There was her smile, inviting yet forbidden by her very own word, a temptation that she played with when she feinted him a kiss as he did her. He was dead pan now as her lips stayed split in that coy smile. Pulling a hand to his tie he straightens it and his posture. Unlike Kei, he was calm, almost scary calms while he slid his right hand into his pocket. It was an intense stare the two shared, it was back to whom would blink first, Kei stood there making her statement, arms folded it was as if she was daring him to make a move. Like the black flames of hell the hands that she commanded licked at the air and if they gave off light, it would be cold and chilling. It would be the flames of Cocytus, the burning ice that threatened to bury all in their glacial dominion. 

It was an eternity, no that is merely what it seemed like and Satoshi is the one to give, a slight smile sliding across his face. Casting his gaze toward the ground he pulled his left hand to his face, cupping his left cheek and eye. Looking back up to Kei the smile slips to a grin as black flakes of sand pour though his fingers. From his flesh a lightly scorched inversed cross slowly appears upon his  cheek and his dark green eyes flash with a heavenly golden glow. "I'll be honest with you Lady Sili." is stated with his hand falling away. Taking a step forward he lowers his posture so he can look her directly in the eyes. "I have little qualms with admitting to my perversions. Yes, I enjoyed holding your body and yes. I'd love every moment you'd dole out your discipline." is almost cooed while he pushed a strand of his white hair out of his face. 

"But you love it too, don't you. That rush you get when you put someone to heel. The feeling you get when you have someone at your mercy. It excites you doesn't it? Makes you want that power more, hoping that the rush would never go away. You crave it." that wide grin had turned almost sadistic as he spoke to her, no it was almost a whisper though her dared not get closer even as he inched forward. Just enough to be in that personal space bubble, but nare enough to release the hounds that lapped at the ground around her. "It's an indescribable feeling isn't it, Lady Sili? To hold something as irreplaceable, as valuable as a human life in the palm of your hands. To play with it as your toy, make it subject to your whims. It's almost intoxicating. Isn't it?" the boy spoke from personal experience. It was a high, but where she was playful, wanting their eyes on her only. He was a sadist. Taking lives and turning families on their ear. 

Two sides of the same twisted coin. His words rang true and even as he inched closer the shadow hands didn't act, Kei without knowing it, willed that he was allowed to get this close to her. Leaning in to her ear that grin turns to a faint smile, "If that is truly what you wish, all you need do is ask." it was soft almost inaudible. But as he backed away from her he said it. He said it aloud and to her. There was little in mistaking that. 

_-With Rikka_

The girl lay on the bed with a rather bored expression on her face. On her stomach she watched the TV, it's warm glow flickering across her face causing her eyes to glow in it's basking light. A finger tapped off the side of her face and she sighs loudly. "I wish they'd have taken me with them. I bet they are having all kinds of fun making that man cry, making him beg for mercy...." rolling to her back she pauses in mid thought. Her eye glances to the door, there the doctor's bag hung with all of Satoshi's equipment. Suddenly that bored look faded from her face and a cheerful smile took it's place.

He left it, that made her so happy. It meant that he, when the time came was going to send for her. She was going to get to witness what he did, what he was good at. "If that is the case, I wonder. What could be taking them so long?" ~


----------



## Kei (Oct 17, 2014)

_


The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili​_


Kei wanted nothing more to remove that smirk straight off his face. She wanted him to be on his knees in front of her again, she wanted the poison that leaked from every movement of her mouth to be his undoing. Kei gripped the ends of the table as she looked up at Satoshi, her hands beckoned for just a slight okay. It didn’t even have to be a full one, it could have been just a thought crossing her head, and they would have been on him like bees on honey. However, that thought never came as he closed the gap between them again. 

Though their master only smiled as the boy made his pleasures known and offering his service to her. A smile that came from knowing that she only had to push and pull a bit more, and that thought, that want of Satoshi being in front of her in a subservient position could come true.  What was better than putting someone on their knees? Was when they willing got on them, when they took pleasure in serving her was when the bitches were separated from the queens. 

The web that weaved for each other was a complex and confusing one. It was something that looped over and under one another. From an outsider perspective it would look like one big web that they both had, one that was for them and them only. Even as they looked at each other, studying each other, it was like they were in their own little world, but that it was all lies. 

It was a huge game of who will fall first, a game in which there were no clear rules, and no clear winning condition either. Though they would know when the other won the game, when the other had completely bent the other to the will. Every move they made every breath, every flicker of light in their eyes, it was for the game, and Kei had all plans on winning.

“Satoshi….” She allowed herself to call out to him, it was warmer this time, sweeter this time, and oh so inviting.  Her lips weren’t glossy, but they were still pink and smooth, they still were plump, and when she said his name. She allowed her lips to pronounce form every syllable. Kei closed her eyes slowly as she turned her head away from him, “It’s nothing.”

She leaned up from the table and turned her back to him, the hands were not so inviting though. They crowded around their master as she went through the desk.  Satoshi made a fool out of them, and they were clearly a separate entity than Kei. They had their own emotions, and it was clearly their hatred of Satoshi, but they did nothing unless commanded by Kei. So they just blocked up the view of their masters back, he wasn’t going to see the thing he enjoyed touching. 

“Miss….Sir? Is everything okay?” Kei almost jumped as she took a file, the hands took the file in her hand and engulfed it in the shadows where they came from. The door opened and Ryun and his wife were looking at them with the upmost suspicion, especially Ryun. “What are you doing in here?”

That opening aura, that warm, and almost bright personality that he had turned into a bitter cold chill. 

“Forgive me, as I was done with the bathroom, I came in here.” Kei quickly answered, but Ryun eyes squinted at her

_“The door was locked….”_​
Kei gave an almost innocent confused look, “It was open when I came in.” She countered as if it was a matter of fact, questioning him for questioning her. “Wide open, I thought it was so beautiful that I couldn’t help myself for coming in.”

Kei won that battle as she saw Ryun eyes flicker to the left as if he tried to remember if he had left the door open instead of closing it. It was a simple game, say something clear enough without a doubt in the delivery, and such things like a simple lie could become true.  Self doubt was an easy thing to play on, and Kei knew how to play on it well.  

“Then why was the door closed?” Ryun asked sharply, “Even if the door was open, then there should be no reason to close it.”

“I had to have a private conversation with my brother.” She explained, she was getting bored of this, “Something we didn’t want you to hear. However, if you wish, to hear what we discussed. Its simply we don’t want this house, the study is beautiful, but it not big enough and looks like it needs repair. The colors are horrible and to be perfectly honest, this will be too much of a huge fix me up rather than a simple move in.”

Kei left it simply  as that, “I don’t wish to be here any longer, though, my grandmother deserves better than some run down place.” She flipped her hair, “Please let’s take our leave.” She turned to Satoshi before giving Ryun and his wife a polite bow.

“Please enjoy your evening.” ​


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 17, 2014)

Kukiko
Yuki the Ice Phoenix​
Izo stood at the gate after seeing off his youngest back home with his aid, arms folded as he awaited Kukiko's arrival which did not take long. "That was a quick return, ready to leave this wreck behind?"He states to which his daughter nodded. The festival was ruined ironically by fools with old grudges, almost like some other family he knew... Sadly this put an end to their little planned meeting and was something he had to agree with. There was nothing sweet about killing a wounded bird, it wouldn't serve any purpose.

They traveled for three hours before coming to a stop, seeking the shelter of a nearby cave for the night but served another purpose entirely. Kukiko stands uncomfortably as the temperature plummeted something she would normally be welcoming towards but this time it was different, her father had began a summoning jutsu lay out before him the contract scroll with a streak of his blood. She didn't think to question why until the mist began to form.

"I wanted to do this before your big fight with Kyo but since that is no longer on the agenda and I must report back..."He states before the jutsu was completed. A burst of freezing mist burst outwards forcing Kukiko back several feet after shielding her eyes, coming pressed against developing ice crystals that blocked off the entrance to the cave.

She lowered her frosted arms down finding her father bowing his head as he spoke up, "M'lady..."

Before them, now stood a large avian coated in aqua plumage of feathers and quills, trimmed in black. It had two distinctive white tail feathers which flowed out behind it and three exaggerated feathers that flowed from the top of it's head and neck down the spine of the bird. Her eyes were a contrasting blood red however, contrasting against the whole theme she had going but she recongised the bird almost immediately as Yuki, the icy ring that formed and hovered around her form confirmed it.

She and her father had plenty of stories surrounding them, and none of them were the sort to tell young children unless you intended to give them nightmares or as a warning not to traverse the blizzards at night - Unless of course you wanted to be frozen to the bone and become nothing more than a piece of the landscape.

"I hope you have good purpose to summon me to this disgusting land."She states immediately noticing their location within Fuzen lands, and by extension Minami lands. Her father gave a look of concern as expected it was more the exact opposite of a traditional summoning, she had completely authority over him. 

"I am sorry Yuki, but events did not unfold as planned as you are undoubtedly already aware. Regardless I was going to summon you earlier to speak with my daughter, she has yet to sign a contract..."

The avian cocks her head to look behind her, noticing Kukiko her gaze suddenly became harsh and filled with anger. "You should of killed that problem child when you had the chance Izo." She states bluntly, "You sent her to Konoha to train and prepare herself for the task ahead, instead she sought to betray that trust and commune with the enemy in the search for something so worthless as 'freedom'."

Kukiko hand clenched into a fist, she was a Phoenix but how dare she even suggest she would betray her own family. "I did no such thing! I merely wanted to see him on my own terms not yours!"

"Be silent hatchling, allow the adults to decide your fate."She responded turning her head away in one sudden motion and focusing back upon her father.

"My fate, I'm so sick of people picking and choosing what-"She retaliated.

"KUKIKO!"Her father shouts shutting his daughter up in a instant. "My daughter is not betraying anyone, certainly not her heritage my own flesh and blood and yours. Besides there is a compromise to be had here, she wants more freedom, I want to ensure her survival, and you and our superiors wish to keep an eye on her. Having a summon would solve all these issues."

"She will just be another chicken to the slaughter, she is no bird of prey."Yuki states turning to Kukiko, "Very well then have it your way Izo, come on Kukiko touch me."

"W...Wa.... Wait."She stammered with a clear gulp, her stomach churned at the thought of even getting close to Yuki, let alone within the ring that surrounded her - it existed for a reason. Izo comments, "I might need to point out Kukiko that there isn't much choice in this matter. She'll kill you regardless if you refuse."

Kukiko didn't feel much better with that statement from her father, but he seemed right and Yuki was undoubtedly going to go through with her statement. She took an uncomfortable step forward extending her hand for the bird's beak.

Reaching it wasn't so much the problem it was more the very fact that her hand went numb the instant it entered her area of influence it took longer but she could feel it beginning to take hold, the numbing of the hand, the build up of frost that began to work it's way into her but despite all this she had no intention of dying. Certainly not to an ice phoenix, such an irony should never come to pass and she preservered through the sensation that now had worked it's way up to her shoulder.

Her motions had slowed but she reached the intended goal, placing it upon Yuki's beak. Kukiko shivering almost uncontrollably at this stage her body attempting to keep warm, something she never thought to be possible... A Yukimaru wishing to be warm, what was the world coming too?

"Satisfied?"Kukiko asked with a grin, Yuki pulled away responding, "For now, just be aware the jury is still out on that one."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 17, 2014)

*Crucify the Cruel Corrupt Covert Cult*



Sano Aburame! 

Let's Do a Mission! ​

After having found a suitable mission and discussing the finer details with the Kage, Sano prepared himself. "A mission of this magnitude, this importance... Requires Friends!" He rushed down to the general store, buying up paper and pen and sitting down at a park bench. "Hmmm... How do I word this.... "Sano tapped the pen to his lips for a few seconds and nodded... "GOT IT!" Sano's hand hit the paper and with blurred speed began to write the note. 


Dear Friend, 

     My name is Sano Aburame, I come from the village of Konoha and I'm currently on a mission to defeat an evil cult. I can't do this on my own however, so I seeking friends to help me out! If you are brave! Strong! And willing to team up! Please come and meet me at the the docks towards the wave country within the fire country! I will see you there!... Ah... Uh... I'll give you a week! 


Sano took the letter to be copied and had it sent to every village... But as only Sano could do. He took it upon himself to travel throughout all of Konoha, handing letters and fliers to every passerby he saw. "Hey! Take this!" Sano smiled, handing a random trash-man the letter. "Have one!" Sano passes another one onto a small child.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 17, 2014)

_*

Shougo Nakamura*_
FAMILY TRIAL INTERIM*
*____________________________​
The latest report he received from the North Konoha Hospital was, to say the least, rather irritating. Not a lot of things got Shougo riled up, but this was one of the few times his immaculate temperment became dark and foul. A ring of multi-coloured Lanterns surrounded him, throwing stray diagrams, charts, statistics and footages all over the room and the walls. The multi-coloured lights usually provided him with comfort, but at the present moment, they were a deep source of stress. On the other end of the desk was the . His face was as gaunt as the last time Shougo saw him, although it had aged considerably over the years, now slashed with wrinkles. His dark brown hair, usually kept in a neat slick back, cascaded messily and lifelessly across his face. 

"Are you certain of what's happened?" He asked, his voice quiet and his lips dry. The glass of wine he'd poured earlier this morning remained untouched at the side of the table. 

"What, you want another string of ANBU corpses or something for proof?" Growled the chief, practically leaping across the table to punch Shougo in the face. "This is about as certain as it fucking _gets_."

"Indeed..." the scientist mumbled to himself, his eyebrows knitted in worry. He leaned back once, decided it was uncomfortable, then brought his posture forward again. "Twenty dead ANBU agents and twenty dead stationed police. It appears that Lin-san was very... _thorough_ in her hunt."

Hideki's anger flared. "Listen here, Shougo, I'm not in the mood for your shit. You know full well what I came here for. When that woman was first captured, I told you to ask the Houki Clan to hand her over to us. But you insisted and vouched that the Clan had it 'under control'. If they had it under control, then why the hell am I standing here sitting on the deaths of twenty of my men?!" He roared, bringing his hands smashing down on the table with a tremble of the wood.

Shougo gave a sigh. "You're being too quick to jump to conclusions. The event only happened two hours ago and there are many details which have yet to be illuminated. Just because we saw Lin-san in the hospital does not necessarily mean that she escaped the captivity of her family," he stated calmly but firmly.

"*Then tell me what it means already!*" 

"To my knowledge, the parameters the Clan set up to keep her contained were indeed inescapable. I dare say that it rivals that of the Konoha Detainment Facility, actually. Sigils were set up on the walls to block out any potential telepathic communication, attempts at moulding chakra and she was kept under strict watch at all times. Chakra density around her cell was also kept at roughly 800C which meant that, even if she were to hypothetically leave her containment unit at any given time, she would barely have the strength to move."

Hideki bit down on his lip, mulling this over. As much as he hated to admit it, the man in the white suit was right. Those were conditions which were impossible to escape even for an S-class criminal like Lin. He remained silent for several moments, staring down at the palm shaped indentation he'd left on the gleaming mahogany, before returning his gaze to Shougo. "Then how?" he asked quietly.

The head of the IG&E Department fell quiet for a moment, his eyes straying over to one of the nearby charts flying across the room. "This is a mere hypothesis of mine, but there is a 99% chance that it is correct. Based on what we both know, Lin-san was very adept with a variety of the various shinobi disciplines. It is possible that the Lin which Kyodou-sama captured in Fuzen was a... double, to allow her easy access to Konoha and inside information of the Houki Clan whilst simultaneously lowering her own family's caution." He tapped his fingers at the table, a rare sign of anxiousness from the man with seemingly immaculate patience.

Hideki paled. "Shōten no Jutsu," was said with a whisper.

A grave nod in response was all that was necessary to confirm the man's fears. "However, I urge you not to publicize this information. The Houki Clan can and should be made aware of this, but I prefer that this would not reach the ears of Ren Houki. He has an important mission which could prove crucial for us and I would rather not he approach it with a heavy heart of hatred," he asked earnestly. 

The chief of police raised an eyebrow, slightly startled by the sudden request. It wasn't often that the White Dove asked for requests. Hideki gave a sigh. "Alright, since I owe you for this information," he grumbled.

"You have my gratitude, Hideki-san."
​


----------



## Bringer (Oct 17, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 9*


As Kei excited the door, the young Terumi inhaled and exhaled. It was now his turn... Could he really do this? What would he say, what would he do? If Ren and Kei couldn't do it, then what could he do. "We're going next." Spoke the peculiar white haired individual as he entered the room. Hado turned to Ren and shrugged... So much for order. Though he didn't really mind. 

"Any luck Kei?" Asked the Konoha shinobi sternly.

"No." She responded. "We're wasting our time here. We should be heading to the brothel." Kei continued, before smiling sweetly. "And don't forget our little agreement. I'll be the one doing the talking when we get there."

_"And now I'm oddly intimidated by her."_ Hado thought to himself. It wasn't her kind expression, and it wasn't her sweet voice. It was the fact that she was almost eager to meet the brothel owner... What was she going to do to him? 

"Gruh...how. Vexing..." Could be heard through the door. Ren, who was more acquainted with Taneda took this as cue to enter the door. Hado and Kei followed close behind. When they entered they saw nothing out of the ordinary, just the two of them sitting. 

"Taneda, are you okay?" The Houki asked his friend. 

There was a small pause before he responded. "Yes... We're fine." Hado had wondered if he was solely referring to himself, or to him and the girl. 

"Did you get any information from her?" The ivory haired shinobi asked, hoping that he did because he had no idea what else could be said to the girl. 

Words that no one in the room expected came from the teen's mouth. "These lips are sealed."

Ren eyed the girl. "I don't suppose you had anything to do with this."

"I-I didn't do anything. He was just drawing and t-then stopped." Umi replied defensively. 

"We sent my shadow to absorb some of the chakra out of the ribbon. It would seem the effects of it as transferred over to us." Explained Taneda, who had seemed to figure out this whole ordeal. 

"If the effects of the ribbon transferred over to you, would that mean the girl can communicate with us?" Asked Kei curiously. 

Hado's face lit up. The emerald eyed teen turned to the girl and asked her a question. "Do you know how to get rid of that ribbon of yours?"

"No, I don't." Came a reply nonchalantly... Until her face lit up as well. "I-I can... I can reply. I'm free. I'm free!" A giant smile filled her face as her eyes began to tear. 

"Taneda you actually did it!" Yelled Hado as he slapped him on the back. "I'm sorry for doubting you." Taneda didn't reply, and he seemed more confused than anything from Hado's action. 

"Were we just assaulted?" Taneda asked Kei.

"W-What. No, I was just congratulat-... Never mind." The ivory haired shinobi sighed. As this occurred, Umi had begun walking towards the door.

"Where are you going?" Asked Ren, his demeanor the same despite the great progress Taneda made. His eyes were glued to her like a hawk.

"Home... I'm going home." She replied angrily. 

"We're not done here, we still have more information to extract." With a swipe of his hand, a barrier had formed by the door. 

The teen clenched her fist. "My name is Umi Koino, and you can't keep me here anymore!" 

Suddenly a calming feeling filled the air. The girl's hands unclenched, and she took a deep breath. "I'm sorry... I just wanted to go home."

Hado noticed Ren glance at Kei, before looking back at the girl. "It's okay, I promise you can go back home after you answer one more question." Umi nodded. "For starters what do you actually know about the ribbons."

Her response was like a hard smack to everyone in the room. "These lips are sealed." Her face was horrified. She tried speaking again, as if that was by mistake. "These lips are sealed. These lips are sealed." She continued, completely in denial. To have freedom snatched away from you just like that left her devastated. 

"Taneda... Couldn't you,  I don't know. Take more chakra from the ribbon?" The young Terumi asked. He was almost as disappointed as the girl. 

"I wouldn't advise that Taneda. I activated my sensing abilities. That ribbon, the chakra you take from it replenishes on its own. As for the chakra you took, it will probably take hours for it get out of your system. Take anymore and who knows how long it will take for it to leave." He then paused. "There's also the possibility of the ribbons chakra replenishing in your own system infinitely, eventually killing you from chakra overload. Though It's too soon to see if that's the case."


Hado shouted;"He could what!"  After getting past the initial shock, Hado had began to doubt Ren's diagnostic. Maybe he was just being a pessimist or something. There's no way Taneda would die just by taking a little chakra. "So Taneda absorbing anymore chakra is a no go." He turned to Umi. "There's only one more thing to do... I've already thought this over in my head. I promise you'll be okay."

"What are you goi-" Her eyes widened in realization. "These lips are sealed! These lips are sealed!" She backed up as Hado rushed her. Using the body flicker technique he covered the small distance in a instant, before the girl could even lift her hands up to defend herself. After he had pulled the ribbon from her neck, there was silence. "Y-You."

Hado took a step back, he squinted as he saw a thin red crease around her neck. "Y-You." The crease widened, and then began to trickle down to her clothes.

"What?" Was all Hado could mutter as he realized that was no crease... But blood. The girls head fell off, making a loud thud as it met the floor. He took a few steps back. "No... I-I" He turned to his three teammates. "I didn't mean... I didn't mean for this to..." He looked down to see a puddle of blood reach his shoes. "This isn't real! This an illusion, this is-"

A gasp was heard from the door. It was the Mayor, Yuki Shiro. "Somebody tell me what happened here, now!"


----------



## Bringer (Oct 18, 2014)

*Shurui Yamanaka*


About a half an hour had passed since Shurui’s outbreak.  She couldn’t believe what she had done, what had she said. What had caused such a thing?  Was it the years of pushing everything inside, everything she had bottled up. Was she unable to hold it in anymore? No, she will. She must. Shurui didn’t have a right to share her burdens with others.  There are far more people out there who have endured much more than her.  

The Yamanaka’s s blue irises stared at what seemed to be nothing. They were just staring blankly as she tore herself apart in her mind. “Why did Otoroe interfere?  Why couldn’t she have just let them kill me alongside my parents?” Her fists were clenched tightly. _“I-I can still fix it. I can still do what should’ve been done long ago.”_ Her ninja pouch, she could just reach for it and off herself right here and now. 

Her body wasn’t responding. She couldn’t reach for her ninja pouch; she couldn’t pull out a kunai. Was it because of Otoroe’s chakra threads? Was she being controlled once more? No, it wasn’t Otoroe. It was Shurui herself… Was it her will to live, or perhaps fear that prevented her from doing it? She recalled back when Satoshi saved her; he had said that because she had screamed that means she wanted to live.

No, it wasn’t that. It couldn’t be. She screamed back then because the pain was overbearing. Feeling the kicks connect with her gut, feeling the foot continuously pressing down harder on her head… That’s why she screamed. There was no will to live at all. However despite all of that, she still couldn’t do it. No matter how worthless she felt, there were still people who cared about her. How selfish would it be if she were to kill herself?  The pain wouldn’t go away. It’d simply transfer to Otoroe and Batora.

The young shinobi could bear her own pain, but she couldn’t bear causing other pain.

“Are you going to cry Shurui?” The elderly woman had returned with a scroll in her hand.  The elder had left to retrieve something from her room as Shurui cleaned the mess she had made when she knocked down the tea pot. “Shinobi rule twenty five, a shinobi must never show their tears.” Otoroe had sat back down in her chair. “You know… You can cry if you want to. Those rules are hardly followed by anyone but nutjobs these days.” 

In the first time in her entire life, she did not respond to Otoroe. She had no words to say. “If you have no more tears, than I want to talk to you.” The old woman paused to see if Shurui would say anything, but unsurprisingly nothing came. “All ears I see. Listen Shurui, I need you to listen to me.” Her tone was different this time, very demanding. Her voice cut through all the walls Shurui had put up. “I want you… To tell me everything since you’ve become a shinobi. Everything you’ve felt, everything you’ve endured. Got it?”

“Y-Yes.” The young Kunoichi said meekly as she looked her caretaker in the eyes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2014)

RanxChika

Guarding The Gala

Orchestra City- Those Doctors Aren't Gonna Split These Love Birds











​
“Ah promise Ran, ah...ah won' be stubborn like tha' anymore.  Ah'll...ah'll...find a in between from the las' two battles.” The kunoichi tightens her grip, nuzzling her face into his neck.  She pulls away, giving a teary-eyed smile, she pulls one of his arms off of her, and places it on her chest, above her heart, she quiets her accent and sings to him, “Th good and th bad times, we've been through them all.  You make me rise when I fall. Cause everytime we touch, I get this feelin.  And everytime we kiss, I swear I could fly.  Can't you feel my heart beat fast, I want this to last.  Need you by my side.  'Cause everytime we touch, I feel th static.  And everytime we kiss, I reach fer th sky.  Can't you hear my heart beat so...” she put a gentle hand on the back of the crying Ran's head, leaning her forehead against his, “I can't let you go.  Want you in my life.” she tilts her head up to kiss his forehead, wiping away his tears with a hand.

“Ah...ah love ya more than anythin.  Ah can't stand th' thought o ya havin ta be alone, or losing ya...” Chika's bright blue eyes meeting Ran's, “Y'see...I have goals for my life that I'm only willing to fulfill with...You, Ran.  I can't seem to tell you any more blunt.” she holds him close, “Kokuo may've helped me live, an ah don' even know mahself how long ah was gone.  Bu' ah refused ta go.  Ah wasn' goin cause ya need meh, ya lil pain in th' ass.” she smacks Ran's backside, half trying to be tough, the other half to lighten the mood a bit.

“We may 'ave th' opposite waysa doin things, bu' ah think we jus fit tagether causa that.  From our music, ta our fightin, it don' make a licka difference.” she hugs the young shinobi snugly, leaning her head on his shoulder, spotting Dashie and LP in the room, she blinks, glancing at the bed, then down Ran's back.

“Ah love ya, Ran Furoshima, yer th' love o mah life.  An' ah got a vow ta keep.” Chika grins, sitting back, pulling Ran with her gently, so she could snuggle him.  “Seven years ago, ah vowed ta ya, Ran, remember?  Ah said tha, 'Ah, Chika Karite, vow ta protect Ran Furoshima from whatever threatens 'im, even if it kills meh.'  Ah keep mah promises, an, ah still go' a long life ta protect, no' ta mention any lil Furoshima tha' come along in th' future.” Chika teases, kissing him gently.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2014)

*Lair of The Cult*



The Den of Sacrifice

Land of Iron

Cult of The Bound God











​


Gathered around a grate, the men in cloaks chant the hymn of their dark god. Taught to them by their leader, draped in a red cloak and standing above a young woman. Her limbs tied down with chains of iron, a blank look upon her face as the followers continue their chant. The leader removes a twisted black blade from the sleeve of his cloak, a dark chakra twisting around him as he raises it into the air. "To the Imprisoned God, bound by man's sin of ignorance." The leaders eyes glow an eerie red as the blade raises higher and higher. "To the Bound God, for whom we shall bring new life and freedom!" The blade plunges downward, a crimson mist spraying into the air. The dark chakra flowing into the corpse of the young woman.

"Fest my Lord." The leader bows his head, black hair falling out of his hooded cloak. The dagger slowly begins to absorb the woman's chakra, tainting it and turning the pure blue into a dark black. "We are the followers of The Bound God. We are the caretakers of his seal. The Breakers, The Erasers, Those who shall destroy his bindings." The group chants in a dark unison. "We are the followers of The Bound God. We shall do his bidding as commanded by The Lord... Creed." 

The crimson cloaked man slowly removes his hood,... red as the blood he sheds for The Bound God. "For Heaven Nor Hell, Can Bind Our Lord." The black hooded men bow to Creed, forming a circle around him. "The Voice of God!" Creed rips the dagger from the woman's chest and slashes at the air, flinging blood upon the ground. "For our God has come to me." He speaks with a voice of polished stone, gruff yet elegant. "He demands this city be burned, the people fed to him, the children taught the ways of him, and once free; He promises each and every one of us the gift of eternal power." 

"To The Bound God! All Life Is Given! To The Bound God! All Life Shall Return! Ruler of All! King of All Lands! The Bound God Gives Bounty To Those of True Faith!" The followers raise and lower, giving praise to the God as he feasts upon the dark chakra. "Prepare the next one." Creed orders, cleaning the last drops of blood from the blade. "We're nearly there." 


Back in Konoha- 


Sano  cheerfully hands the fliers out to the last of the people he's seen. "Man, It's gonna be so cool. We're gonna go beat up that evil cult! I'm going to make a bunch of new friends!" He grins widely. "This is going to be, the most fun mission ever!"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2014)

RanxChika

Guarding The Gala

Orchestra City- Breakin Hearts and Beds











​

?Ah love ya, Ran Furoshima, yer th' love o mah life.  An' ah got a vow ta keep.? Chika grins, sitting back, pulling Ran with her gently, so she could snuggle him.  ?Seven years ago, ah vowed ta ya, Ran, remember?  Ah said tha, 'Ah, Chika Karite, vow ta protect Ran Furoshima from whatever threatens 'im, even if it kills meh.'  Ah keep mah promises, an, ah still go' a long life ta protect, no' ta mention any lil Furoshima tha' come along in th' future.? Chika teases, kissing him gently.

"You need rest Chicka." Ran leans upward and kisses her forehead. "I've got to go pick up the dress and suit... They're ready today." Ran smiles gently, pulling out of her grasp and holding onto her hands. "Seven years ago is a long time... But I remember every detail." He squeezes her hands firmly. "I promise... You'll never need to worry about protecting me. It's the man's job to defend the woman he loves." He lets off a little chuckle, "Besides, you can't go dying if we get a few little Furoshima's... Men can't give birth and well... A kind and caring mother is what children need."

Ran released her hands and headed for the door. "The Gala's tomorrow, rest up." His words lingered behind as he left, holding more meaning than what one might infer at first mention. There was so much more he wanted to say, he wanted to tell her about the noble... but, what would she think of him? What would she think of the darkness welling inside him. The black specter that follows every step he makes and whispers in his ear with each decision. 

As he leaves the hospital, the shadow following behind him feels darker and thicker, nearly alive. Within his mind a conflict brewing, The Dark Ran... The Light Ran. Both seeking dominance within the singular mind of this sound Shinobi. "Who will win I wonder." The shadow grins as it follows behind Ran, "You or I." Ran shakes his head and places his hand on his temple. "Shut up..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2014)

*Taberu Haraguroi
Liquid time
Just a Bit of Security Part 4​*
“AKANE!  REMEMBER THE RULES!  CANNOT SEVERELY DAMAGE THE CHARACTERS, DO NOT TURN THEM OFF, AND Y'KNOW WHAT, DON'T FUCK THEM EITHER!” The yellow eyes of the woman glance toward where Akane chased the fox, and glanced over to Yuuko.  “Right, we might be in a bit more danger than a normal C-rank mission, kid.  Lets see, oh!  Yes!  The com system.” she presses a button on something connected to her ear, “Alright, should be able to hear eachother, even separated.” her voice comes over the communication system.

“We have just until 6 am.  We need to survive, nothing more, nothing less.  We each have a map, flashlights, and a com.  We're going to separate, so each one of us is not overrun by more than we can handle.  Again, do not turn off the bots, do not severely damage them unless you are in immediate threat.” Taberu crosses her arms, nonchalantly walking away from Yuuko, “I'll distract the turtle and the raccoon, you get the chicken and the rabbit.  I have a feeling 'Ol Freddy will be going after Akane, but I'm sure she can handle herself.” she clears her throat, speaking loud into the com, “Akane, keep that fox busy, but I think the bear's coming for you.” she gives a nod to the skittish girl next to her, “Good luck girls, we'll meet at the front doors at six.”

The teal hair of the woman flowed behind her as she charged away, looking for signs of either a raccoon or a turtle.

“Hello crew!  It's me! Ti-ti-tina Turtle!  And I want you to-to die to follow your good friend to Shipwreck Shore!” Taberu followed the voice, pushing a door open very carefully.

What she saw before her was what looked like a cross between a spiked dinosaur and a tortoise, slowly waddling across the floor of a 'shipwreck' styled playground area.  Massive jaws of a strangely realistic megalodon seemed to take a bite out of the wall itself.  The sight caused even the fearless Taberu to jump in the dim flashlight.

“Open the door, get on the floor, everybody walk the di-die-dinosaur!  The megalodon was a really big shark!  He could eat all you kids in one bite!  But don't be worried about him...” the voice of the seemingly friendly turtle began to corrupt, echoing and demonic.  Tina slowly turning around, red lights for eyes glowing at the kunoichi, half the fabric and stuffing on the face was rotten and falling off, revealing the metal endoskeleton and wires underneath.   There were various blood stains across the animatronic's body, along with various tears on the limbs, the shell seemed to be metal and in perfect condition.  “I'm the only one out to kill you in here.”

"...Well shit."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2014)

*Ichi Inuzuka's Bizarre Adventures...*

Ichi shyly made her way into the bathroom, and washed herself up enough to not smell the blood on herself.  She rinses her over shirts off, and hangs them on the bath tub.  Ten minutes later Ichi is back out, resembling more of an Inuzuka than she did before, the pattern that usually is kept proudly on the cheeks, is done in a series of smaller red triangles in a half circle around the neck, on the collar bone.  She adjusts the now fogged up glasses on her face, her usual shy blush spread across her face.  She continues to wear her purple tank top, and dark pants, her hair is messed up, in every direction.  “Th-thank you...I-I really app-preciate it.” she crouches down, reaching out to the puppies, who come running and bounce happily yipping.  “I-I left my sh-shirts in the room to d-dry...i-if you don't m-m-mind I will get them again a-after we sh-show you around th-the village.” she picks up the leashes once more, standing by the door, continuing her flushed, embarrassed expression as she waits.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 18, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Cloro*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two X]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
The battle lines now seemed to be drawn. An etched line in the sand now separated the two from one another. What had started off as a simple game, was now a war for domination. Satoshi's eyes catches her ambers while she pulled her gaze from the table, hunching over it moments earlier it seemed as if she was collecting herself, getting read for round five in this knock down drag out. Satoshi on the other hand was dead panned his gaze was stone cold and her's betrayed just as little. Her molten hands of shadow adding an extra sinister air to her posture.

The tense feel in the air, after several minutes, is finally broken as Kei speaks up, but to what she wanted was unknown. She merely shrugs off what ever notion she had and turned from him. To rummage through some of Ryun's private files. As to ward off Satoshi's gaze, the shadows covered their master, but the memory still remained and her supple form in that light was all he needed. A grin spilt his lips and his head bowed for just an instant, then disaster threatened to break loose. Ryun and his wife had decided to investigate as to why their guest had never come back, and as they threw the door open Satoshi turns pulling a hand to his face.

Black sand swirled and bit at his flesh, filling the cross shape that he'd just moments earlier freed. As the questions are fired he turns back to them, Kei agitated now was not in the mood to play any more games. She fired back in kind, shooting Ryun down with each question he threw until she finally stated that they were no longer interested in this house, that it in order was too small, too broke and ugly to be the home for their fictional grandmother. Satoshi couldn't have been proud of the young lady who had finally gotten into rhythm. Pity he wasn't able to 'make' her more game. If he did, maybe they'd be paying them to take the house off their hands. But alas, maybe that little game will come at a later time. The boy shoves his hands into his pockets as Kei beckons for him to follow and he shrugs as he walked up to the happy couple, "Well at least allow us to see you two to the door." the young misses states. 

Though there was a hint of sadness that they couldn't at least try to come to a deal over the home, she was glad to have at least met these two for a time. The march to the door was an arduous one. The silence was near the breaking point as no one wanted to say a word but as they reached the door, Kei turns to them with a smile and thanked them for allowing them to come into their home. "No, the pleasure was ours." Ryun replied at a lost as what to really say. All they really did was eat his food and drink his tea, they didn't even really take a tour. Satoshi on his way out, as Kei had already made her way into the streets, lays a hand on Ryun's shoulder, "I do apologize for that it's all my fault." is admitted. Truth be told, it really was. He got Kei all riled up, but then again. She did start it, and he so did enjoy it. "I should have never mentioned our grandfather. He, really was like a second father to us. Dad was always at work or off trying to find attractions to draw Ryo. Most of time it didn't pan out and we got real close to our grandparents because of it." 

The sob story being told had a two fold expectation, one it was to delay Ryun from going back into his study and two it was garnered to make it look like a sibling dispute so again, he wouldn't have a reason to go back into his study. 

"I tell you what, I'll talk with her when she calms down. This home isn't all that bad." is stated to sooth over any ill feeling over their home being all but called a rat's nest. A hand shake later and Satoshi is off as the door closes behind him. Stepping into the shadows of an alleyway the boy pulls a vile of poison from his disguised tool kit then forming a series of Seals he conjures a Poison Clone. "I need you to keep an eye on them, Sili took a file and we can ill afford to get attention drawn to us. Any means, keep them occupied.", _"Oh, so you were paying attention instead of thinking with your other head."_, "What is that supposed to mean?", _"That you should get your head out of her ass.", "It's a rather nice ass though.", "You're allowing her to cloud our judgment."

"Oh, so it's me when it's bad, but we when it pertains to what is.", "You obsess on things, especially when it comes to girls that peek your interest. Remember the Maid?", "Yes, she has a nice rack.", "So dose Kaz and you didn't almost get killed for her.", "Kaz scares us though, so that is irrelevant.", "Well, what about the Nun, a kiss, kiss mind you, almost got us killed over a stupid secret she wants to keep to herself. Huh? Was Zell not knowing worth almost dying again for a woman?"

"She kicked me too, you know how we like that.", "Oh, a kick makes it okay, get your head back in the game. Okay? Finish this job and lets go about our business. Don't even humor her.", "You know, it's not everyday you get a lecture from yourself.", "You're not going to listen to a word I say are you?", "No, probably not.", "Fine, do what you want. I don't care." is snorted as the clone bounded off to do it's masters bidding. "Be sure to keep them busy!" is shouted as it vanished. 

That grin slipping away, Satoshi pushed his hands into his coat pocket, turning on a heel he bounds off and catches up with Kei but he stays a yard or two behind her. In the open, her shadow demons couldn't actively shield their master's derri?re. So, when she turned her head over her shoulder as he neared he made sure to be glancing at it. The way she still moved her hips begged people to watch, so he did. He wasn't sure what she felt either. Was it irate rage, or a bit of confidence. That he was looking? Either way she snap her gaze forward and walk a bit faster. A game it was and Satoshi was willing to play. To him it was a bit funny to watch her shadow writhe under her feet every time she looked back only to catch his glace on her bottom. They oozed a hatred, those creatures that felt their master was being defiled by this boy. It was almost a liquid hate, but they could do nothing.

The remaining blocks shrank quickly as Kei pushed their walk to brisk one, almost verging a jog and soon they were climbing the stairs to their floor at what could be called breakneck speed, the door was perceived  salvation, three solid knocks beckoned to the young girl behind the door to allow them entry. "How do you kill a ghost?", "Crucifixion." A strange silence fell over them, but soon the locks can be heard turning and the door opened. Kei walked through the door and placed a hand on the girl's head, the warmest of smiles came over her. She truly did love children. "See, I told you I would bring him home safe and sound, though I'm not sure how much longer that will be true." is stated her eyes cutting over her shoulder as the boy merely stood in the doorway. 

Rikka wanted to say something, but Satoshi interrupts before she can, "Its getting late, would you two like me to go and pick up something to eat?" ~      



_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 18, 2014)

_*Ren Houki*_
RED RIBBON MYSTERY*
*____________________________​ His eyes widened as Hado suddenly lunged forward towards Umi, his fingers reaching for the ribbon tied around her neck. The Houki moved to intercept him, but by the time he'd processed the action, it was already too late. Violently, the shinobi from Kirigakure violently ripped the lace of red from the girl's slim neck, tossing it through the air as her shrill screams filled the room. Then all fell silent again. A daunting silence; ominous, pernicious and noxious. All eyes were upon the girl as the screaming suddenly stopped, a fresh thin line of red appearing on her neck before it exploded into a fountain of blood which sprayed into the air.

Hado just stared, looking down at the pool of blood which was starting to congeal around his feet. Ren's temper flared, but before anybody could respond to the other boy's act of recklessness, the mayor stepped in. "Somebody tell me what happened here. Now!" She roared.

Ren tossed a glance at Hado, who was clearly still distressed about the whole ordeal, then turned his glare into a silent message as if to say 'you're a fucking idiot'. He stepped forward, casually placing his foot away from the pool of blood which gathered around Hado. He might as well bail the poor kid out. 

"Her ribbon was pulled off." His answer was clear, direct and detached, designed to invoke an immediate reaction from Yuki. 

Her attention immediately shifted to the boy with blue hair, subconsciously pinning him as the culprit. "How could you kill her?!" Yuki demanded, her rage not relenting.

Ren decided to roll with it. Kei and Hado stared onwards at their team-mate in disbelief, whilst Taneda watched onwards with a keen curiosity. This wasn't the first time he'd soaked up blame for himself. "You hired shinobi for the job, didn't you? A few casualties are to be expected," he answered calmly. 

"I was assured tha-"

He cut her off. "Maybe instead of being presumptuous and relying on us completely to do the job, you should have been more careful and cooperative. It would have been an easy task to have one of your men watch us while we conducted our questioning. Instead, you chose to be content and leave everything to us," Ren replied bluntly, his answer clearly striking a chord in the mayor as her face became almost as red as the pool of blood on the floor.

"You impudent..."

The Houki gave a shrug, allowing a smirk to seep into his impassive poker face. "You were the one who hired this impudent brat, weren't you?" he countered.

She glared, her onyx eyes boring into the Houki. "I might not be able to throw you in jail like I want to, but I can sure as hell at least take away your cut of the reward money for the mission," the mayor spat.

 His Lantern floated over above him, dyeing the blood on the floor into a sick mixture of bright blue and red. "Actually, you can't," he stated with a smug smirk, reaching a hand inside the box to retrieve a scroll. "You're legally bound by contract."

Taneda stepped up, deciding that the silence which followed Ren's rebuttal would be a good time to speak. "We were wondering what our next directions were..."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 18, 2014)

_*Ren Houki*_
MASTERING BLUEBERRY*
*____________________________​ He sat, staring at the coiled up Blueberry, who had its spine and weapons compartment pointed up towards the ceiling of his room. To his side, was his own personal gallery of weapons hidden behind his wall. It was nothing impressive, really; a couple of swords here and there and the odd spear. Nothing top quality, although it would have been a lie to say that the Houki wasn't a little proud of his collection. Still, the inventory only offered six slots, and Ren had a lot more than just six weapons. Calculations had been ran through in the Lantern on the table behind him, which concluded that the best 'ratio' in this scenario was to have three long ranged weapons and two melee weapons. 

The Chuunin inside his wardrobe, grabbed a long hook sword and carefully slid it inside the first opening in the spine. Next was the needle sword. Following this, were the three throwing spears. For good measure, he'd also colour coded the handles of each weapon: the hook sword had a blue hilt, the needle sword with a purple handle and the spears with a shade of dark purple which matched the shell of Blueberry. 

Ren stiffled a yawn and brought out the instruction manual for the automaton given to him by Shougo, lazily opening it up before gracing the text with his eyes. 



> Hello, Ren-san. I hope you're enjoying Blueberry, but before you attempt to employ the model in combat, I would urge you to read this manual first to get a better grasp over how it works; its strengths, abilities and limitations in sum.
> 
> As I'm sure you've already noticed, it bears a few similarities to your Lantern. Blueberry is usually kept in a dormant and intangible state around you unless explicitly called for. It runs on an internal chakra battery which should allow it to function for a few hours, assuming you do not actively strain its supply. Unfortunately, its software is not quite as sophisticated as that of your data gathering devices; it cannot communicate, nor look information up from our archive or anything of the soft. However, this has meant that I've been able to tinker around a little with the hardware a bit more.
> 
> ...


He sagged, finally flicking through until he reached the end of his twenty page booklet which included a detailed and comprehensive blueprint of the summon he was given as well as more detailed explanations on the mechanics of each jutsu. Did Shougo really think that he could understand any of his scientific rambling? 

Ren threw the booklet into the nearest bin and stood up, looking down at Blueberry. "Come on, big guy. Let's take you out for a spin."
​


----------



## Kei (Oct 18, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili_​


Satoshi was trying to run away from the punishment she was going to inflict, though it wasn?t going to be that easy. Kei shot him the coldest glare, for someone who promised her respect and called her his lady. His touches were almost too much to bear, but as strong as his touch was his gaze. He could have made it known to the entire world, what he wanted from her, and wouldn?t care less about what people thought about his desires. 

However, Kei wasn?t the only one that wanted to inflict pain on Satoshi. The shadow claws had enough of their embarrassment as her familiars and wanted nothing more than to show the reason why he shouldn?t get close. They bubbled underneath her feet like boiling water, but they were in private now, so they had all the rights in the world to launch themselves at the boy. 

Though Kei was tired, walking in heels all day could tire any woman out. So even if he was trying to run, Kei wasn?t going to chase, but there something else she could do. Kei turned around to Satoshi, walking up to him, before she stepped on her toes so she could get close to his ear.

_?Once you come back, expect a punishment fitting for what you did today.? _She whispered, her voice was like honey, and her lips curved into a smile so devious that even the devil would be proud.  When she pulled away and let their eyes meet, she let all her bad intent that she had in the world for him, sparkle in her eyes. ?We ladies are hungry, please hurry home with some food~?

She purred before the shadows grabbed the door, and slammed it hard in his face. Kei sighed as the claws locked the door and got into her face.

?Are you guys still upset?? She asked as the hands wrapped around her, almost making a protective cocoon around their master.  Kei sighed as she snapped her fingers and the shadows dispersed, before bringing up the file they managed to hide for her.  ?Ah~ Whose my favorite summoning ever? You guys are!?

She grabbed the few hands and hugged them tightly before they helped her out of heels, ?Rikka, sorry we took so long, but I hope you weren?t too lonely.? Kei worried as she neared the girl, ?How about after the mission, we have some fun, just us girls.?

And fall from the lecherous man she happened to call teacher?

Kei opened the file as she sat next to Rikka and began to pay attention to every word that was in each paper. The only reason why she pulled it was because it had an interesting name in it, and it wasn?t Yomi. He worked for Yomi, so finding files with her name in it, wasn?t too odd, but what stood out to her was the simple fact it had a name in it that shouldn?t have in it.

Jewel, one of Yomi?s right hands when it came to business, and truthfully Kei felt like the rightful successor of the family Yomi built.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2014)

Ran Furoshima

Guarding The Gala

Orchestra City- One Night Alone














​
    Ran had picked up the suit and dress from the tailors, he was lucky to get there before they closed. "I... I want to go back." He placed the boxes on the bed of his and Chika's room. "So you can hurt her more?" Ran shook his head. "I told you shut up!" Ran gripped his head and fell to his knees, his shadow's hands extending up his back and pulling him down inside of it. "You're not fit for Chika Ran..." His body sunk further into the shadow, "You're not fit to carry the name Furoshima." The shadow engulfed him fully, Ran floating on his back in a world of darkness, in front of him a pure white sky. 

   Within that pure white sky float Ran, the same face, the same hair... the same everything. "You're the imposter Ran." The other Ran smirked, "You're the one who hides his face and pretends everything is fine." Ran shook his head, "I'm the real Ran! I've always been the real Ran!"  "Have you!?" The other Ran floated closer, "You hide your voice, You're intentions, You're jutsu, You're finding Orochimaru's base." The other Ran was face to face with Ran himself now. "How can you claim to be the real Ran... When all you've ever done is hide?" 

   The other Ran's hand plunges into Ran's chest, "This? This heart of yours?" He slowly pulls his hand out and reveals nothing. "It's not there. You are empty, hollow, a husk. You are empty, because you are the false face. You are the mask, the projection into the world. I am the real you, The Real Ran." Ran shook his head and pushed the other him away. "You're lying! I'm me! I've always been me! There is no one else but-" "Me!" The other Ran plunges both hands into Ran's chest. "GUAH!" Ran gasps in pain as he feels his lungs being squeezed. 

"The imposter is the mask! The mask must be removed! The truth must be revealed! Chika fell for a lie! She loves a lie!" Ran grit his teeth and grabbed onto the other Ran's hands. "It's not a lie! It's me! I am me!" Blood slowly began to drip from his mouth as he pulls the other Ran's hands out. "You will die! The mask will be removed! The truth will be revealed! Who's the real monster!? Not Chika... no... It's me. It's you. We're the true beast!" "NO!" Ran ripped the other Ran's hands out of his chest, the world returned back to the bedroom he'd been staying in. "Huff....huff...." He could barely breathe, barely move...

"I wont give in...."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 18, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Cloro*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two XI]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
Her words, they were like laced honey. Sweet and smooth to the taste, but deadly poison that threatened to wither any away who partook. But those words, words that promised pain and punishment only sent a shiver of anticipation down Satoshi's spine.  Her clear amber eyes, as she backs away, showed her intent and it made them all the more tranquil. All the deeper to gaze into, like a bottomless pit. Her lips curved to a small smile, yes. Food for now would suffice. Starting to lift a hand Satoshi is met with the flat of the door as her shadow friends decided they'd had enough of him for the time being. Rolling on a heel he allows himself to lean up against the wall. 

Pulling a hand to his chin he strokes what in a few years may be stubble, but now was nothing more than flesh. Well, this would be a conundrum, he had no idea what to get for the young dominatix in the making and had only a handful of clues to go on. But, that was life. You win some, you lose some and others you just walk away from. Pulling his body off the wall he then shoves his hands into his coat pockets before walking toward the railing. Peering down to the streets below he gets to see that this town is as sleepy as it felt. As the sun dipped lower on the horizon the less people he saw about. This would be a good thing, for when the time came, he'd need there to be as few people around as possible. It'd make his job a lot easier. 

Walking along the wall he hits the steps to the lower level a moment or two later, "You know, I just realized. I don't know this town very well." is muttered with a chuckle as he hit the ground level. Well, that really didn't matter all that much, he did recall seeing a restaurant while they walked toward Ryun's house, that would be as good a place as any to shop for a bit of grub. 

_-With Kei and Rikka_

The young girl watched with curiosity dancing about her eyes as Kei's shadow seemed to have a life it' s own. It was like nothing she'd ever seen before. That was saying a lot, when you think that she had been an apprentice to Satoshi for just over two weeks now. Rikka gave Kei a soft smile as she is handed a file by the fiendish hands, the file that she had taken from Ryun's study. One that may shed light on the reason they were here. "A little bored, but not all that lonely, I was an only child when I lived in Fuzen, so I know how to entertain myself." is replied with a cheerful smile. Kei's eyes turn for just a second from the file to the girl. She was from Fuzen? That may be something to inquire about later. But now, as she sat next to her, it was time to get down to business. Time to see if this file was worth being groped. 

The papers that was stuffed between the covers of the file were mostly jargon to the young girl. Some colorful graphs that she pointed at and a lot of big words that some adults may have trouble with. But Rikka took it in stride and flipped the pages on their face as Kei handed them to her after being read. Being a child, Rikka couldn't help herself as they worked to push the papers around a bit and that is when something caught her young attention. 

"Ms. Sili" is lowly stated as she started to pull the papers aside that were read. On the backs of each legal sheet were colored lines, a kind of proof of authenticity to tell other accountants if the document was legitimate. These markings however were seemed more decorative instead of stock and file for system work. Pulling them out it seemed to make a bigger picture ~ 

_-With Satoshi_

"Wow kid, you plan on feeding an army or something?" is asked as the clerk bagged the last bit of food that Satoshi had wheeled up. His green eyes cut from the woman to the bags, "Now we both know why they say never go shopping for food when you're hungry." is answered. It seemed to satisfy the cashier's curiosity as she hit the big gray total button. "That'll be Seventy Five Fifty sir." is stated with a cheerful chirp. That only caused the boy to roll his eyes, pulling a 'wallet' from his coat the boy placed eighty down. Gathering his bags he starts to walk out the door. "Sir, your change?", "Consider it a thank you for wearing the top two buttons on your blouse unfastened." is replied as the bell chimed to mark his exit. The blonde simply looked down, it wasn't her fault that the shirt the manager provided was a size too small for her.

Suddenly her face flushed red, she was so quitting the next day ~~

Feeling it was safe to use some of his Shinobi skills, he makes use of the Body Flicker to close the distance to the hotel in a few seconds. 

-Bang, bang, Bang-

"What are the three absolutes?", "Identity, Non-Contradiction and Excluded Middle.", "I would have also accepted. You live, you die and taxes." is laughed as the door is unlocked. 

Moving into the room Satoshi heads to the dresser between the beds, setting the bags down he begins to unpack them. "For Rikka, we have the steamed crab, saut?ed onions and rice pudding for dessert. Yes, I even got you that juice you like." is stated as he placed a container of grape juice beside her food. "For the lady." is spoken as he dug into another bag,  "Shahi Tukray & French Toast and for your dessert we have Bandanna Fruit Crunch." is stated as he sat the food on her end of the dresser.  Next he pulled out a simple box of dumplings and rice for himself along with dried pineapple for his dessert. 

Folding the bag he reaches for the last one, "Knowing you live in Fuzen, I also picked up some shell fish and sushi." is stated while placing the boxes around the dresser top. The last thing that he brings out is two packs of drinks. A six pack of water and a pack of iced tea.~~~


----------



## Kei (Oct 18, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili
_​
Ryun was the best at his job, records, wonderful precise records of meetings, and assets. Yomi hired only the best, and Ryun was the best at keeping track of money. Every penny, every nickel, and dime spent was recorded between the two. Kei bit the bottom of her lip as she studied carefully through the files, the first were only bank reports and the assets that Yomi had gained and lost between her interactions with her Suna partner. 

However knowing that it was his job, Kei didn?t pay much attention to those reports, but what caught her eye and studied clearly were the reports on Jewel. Though it wasn?t only her, but Luz too, and detailed information on Yomi. What he planned to do with this information made a cold chill run down her spine, it gripped her bones as she focused on the personal information. The routines, and the spending habits, every detail that could be recorded were recorded. 

An accountant with this much information worried her. After pulling out most of her funds with her business partner, what else could he have wanted with this information? Her brain jumbled and jumped, but as she scanned through the paper, there was one possibility that could be possible.  Kei bit her lip as she swallowed the rising lump.

He wouldn?t, he had taken what he wanted, and so there was no reason for him to do something so cruel. Not Ryun with his smile that resembled the summer sun and the personality that reminded her of spring. He had a wife and a child coming along the way, doing something so cruel, why would he?

Satoshi knocking on the door made her jump from her thoughts before smiling as he introduced the food.

?Ah, you know the way to a woman?s heart don?t you Satoshi?? Kei teased as she got up, but as she did, she happened to look at what Rikka was doing on the floor. The shock almost threatens to send her to the ground. She quickly rushed back to the desk she was working at and spread the papers out on the floor, it was like a puzzle, each one connected to a different one, but all and all, it made a picture.

The picture made a symbol, a symbol of a group that Kei learned during her studies with Yomi. Kei clenched her teeth together, as the picture was a giant hornet.

_?He?.sold?us?_? Kei almost couldn?t say through her teeth, but the anger that pulsated through her made the words she was saying out loud clearer. Almost like a sharp hot knife ripping through her, the image she made for Ryun was ripped to shreds. 

He had gathered all that information to sell them out to the mafia group that called themselves the hornets. Kei wrapped her arms around herself as the she dug her nails into her own skin.

He had given them a death sentence if that information had been leaked the hornets. Ryun was trying to erase them and almost like wires connecting, she realized that was the reason he wasn?t running away as fast as he could. The hornets would have dealt with them, and he had nothing to worry about.

They would have slaughtered them all, took away Yomi?s business, and crushed everything. Ryun wouldn?t have anything to worry about. He would be safe?Safe with his family?Safe with his wife?.

?Satoshi?.? Kei took a deep breath as she swallowed her rage and the grace of her dancer self-appeared. The way she stood, the way her voice had called out to him, the rage of a thousand suns, couldn?t dare touch the cold venom that Kei had let take over her body.

*?I want to see your fangs?.Show me, your art.?*​
It was time to play the different game and take up a different role?.

_The role of the executioner?._​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 18, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Liquid Time*

*[Ruins of the Pit, Sunagakure]​*​
[In the Wake of a Cult's Desolation]​*[Liquid Time]​*
"Why be it dat Ah alway find you doin' dis type o' dings?" 

Ryota's voice wafted through the air like an unwanted fly or gnat that was just too quick to swat. A crimson hued glove shimmered in the light as the white haired Genin pulled himself from over the body he was now merely examining. His dark green eyes cut to the man that now, with a wide grin, stood in the doorway. "You bring them here for me to talk too, to get to the bottom of this. They are all highly uncooperative. So I have to get. Creative." is replied. The man merely shook his head. "Boy-o, you as dense as ah cottage cheese you dink dat wat ol' Ryota talkin' 'bout." stepping further into the room he points to young Rikka who is still hands deep in the man's guts. 

"She has to learn somehow.", "You dink it wise to subject dat to dis lil cher?" is asked, "That is real rich talk coming from someone who wanted me to", "Dere no need to talk 'bout dat boy-o. You bet'cha." now annoyed with the man to no end Satoshi pulls his gloves off and drops them on the Kumo Ninja's face. Turning he leans back on the gurney. "Zan, where do you want me to put this?" is asked as Rikka pulled the kidneys free of their homes. Turning his head over his shoulder a bit he rolled a lip. "Weigh them, if they fall within the tolerances we'll put them on ice for the hospital.", "If not?"

A smirk fell over the sociopath's face, "We'll make Naoko a kidney pie.", "That's disgusting." is muttered as she hopped down off her box. Rolling her shoulder she heads over to the scales as Satoshi pulled his attention back to Ryota who had yet to explain himself. "I'm hoping we have good news? Or are you just dropping by to see if I've learned anything?" The man shook his head and pulled a folded flyer from his vest. Tapping it on his nose he looks at the boy, "Ah bringin' you sum werk boy-o. Naoko say dat you runnin' low on funds." is stated as he handed it over. "Work?" with the Pit being destroyed and most of their people killed work for the Death Brigade was drying up. They were slowly being pulled back into Suna's basic forces. 

So what little money they could get was good as Naoko and he were financing the whole operation out of pocket until the final order is given. Though when he looked at the flyer he immediately had his doubts. It looked hand made and whoever wrote it had deplorable penmanship. "Looks like a blind man wrote this.", "Funny you say dat, de boy-o dat gave it to meh 'n' Konoha...", "Did you say Konoha?", "Yes.", "How long ago did you get this, it says I have a week to meet up with whoever this is." is stated as he pointed at the sloppily written chicken scratch. "Well dat mean you haf two day. Better git." Dropping the flyer Satoshi pinches the bridge of his nose. "Rikka, clean this up. I'll be back as soon as I can." is muttered as he started to walk off. 

"I want to go!", "No, this may be too dangerous for someone as inexperienced as you." is stated with a firm tone.The girl pauses, but nods. Satoshi had only been training her for two days now. Pulling some dry ice out of a small fridge she lines the kidneys with it before closing the box. "You want me to dispose or process it?", "Try to process it, you've seen me do it three times already." is stated as he turned back to Ryota. "If you want, you can stick around. You might learn something." is offered as he walked pass the man. 

_-Docks Forward the Wave Country_

The clack of his sandals on the dock echo with low slaps as he made his way across the dock. In the distance he sees a Shinobi with goggles and a gourd on his back. Thumbing his nose he figured that this was this Sano character. So walking up he simply confirms his suspicion. "You Aburame, Sano?"~


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2014)

Sano Aburame

Crushing a Cult


Docks




Chaos Theory said:


> _-Docks Forward the Wave Country_
> 
> The clack of his sandals on the dock echo with low slaps as he made his way across the dock. In the distance he sees a Shinobi with goggles and a gourd on his back. Thumbing his nose he figured that this was this Sano character. So walking up he simply confirms his suspicion. "You Aburame, Sano?"~
> 
> [/font]



Sano had been sitting on a crate kicking his feet while he waited, he'd only been here about a day or so... not too bad of a wait really. He met a really nice girl at the coffee shop who kept giving him free coffee! She was really nice, Sano sipped at a cup of fresh tea she had brought to him earlier. "Man she was nice." Sano smiled, continuing to kick his feet as he waited. Then, he heard the voice of someone, he knew his name so maybe.... "YES!" Sano leaped off the crate "Ah..." Sano put a hand over his head and slowly moved it over the top of the white haired kids head. "I'm 5'7... so... he must be..." Sano blinked a bit. "You're short!" 

The aburame smiled with his child like innocence, "I like it!" He nods and crosses his arms. "It fits the cool, nonchalant tough guy look!" he nods a bit and holds his right hand out. "My name is Sano Aburame! I'm of the Aburame Clan! I like bugs! and I like Tea! I also like girls, because they smell nice!" He smirks widely. "You smell funny though..." He rubs his chin, "Can't quite place it... Kinda like sis does sometimes." 

With that Sano shrugs, "I'm guessin you're here for the mission right! It's gonna be so cool! We're gonna be like, PEW!" Sano makes a gun motion with his hand and then a slash motion, "Then they'll be like, Ugh! Nooo! Don't hurt us super awesome ninja guys!" Sano places his hands over his chest and falls over the crate. "And we'll be like, Heroes always win! And then kick them in the stomach and take them in and be heroes!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2014)

Chika Karite

Guarding The Gala

Orchestra City- Her Life is a Cold and Broken Hallelujah










​
The kunoichi stares at the door after everyone left, she quietly lets off a sigh, ?Yeah, it is...? Chika runs her thumb across the back of her hand as she sits there, ?I don't want to be here...? she allows her tears to fall.  ?Kind and caring...huh?  Doesn't sound like me at all.? she quietly speaks to herself, rubbing her eye as she sniffs, ?I'm just rough and careless.  I endanger everyone despite trying to protect them.  How could I be a good mother??

She lays back down as the light clicks off, the light from outside the only company around the kunoichi.  She thought back quietly, trying to fall asleep once more.  ?I...don't know what you see in me, Ran...?

_'I was created by an act of either lust or passion between two people...Kokuo has given me so many chances to live.  Whatever it is, there's something she wants me to do.  Won't tell me what though...' _Chika closes her eyes, trying to get in communication with the bijuu, to no avail.  She rubs the area that scarred on her arm, several crossing slash marks.  She decides to think back on her times with Ran, so that she didn't feel as alone.

_The first thing the kunoichi remembered was learning the violin with Ran and his father, when she was young.  Being shown what to do while Ran stumbled along, bow screeching across the strings.  It caused them both to giggle, to the annoyance of his father.  But as time went by, they got better and better until the two of them played for the academy.  The first time Chika was judged only for what she had done, what she had accomplished with her hard work.  It made her care for Ran,  the greatest friend she would ever be able to find, her best friend.  

Ran was always nice to her, even if she was always pulling on his ponytail, stealing his pencils and causing trouble, trying to get his attention.  Even at one time she bit right down on his hand, causing it to bleed just a little.  She was unprovoked, and was just doing for 'fun' she explained when she got in trouble.  

Months after that Ran saw Chika crying, to which he responded, ?No Chicka, don't cry!  I know what'll make yah feel better!  I see boys and girls do this all the time!? his trains of thought quickly changing as he puts his arms behind his back and leaned down, giving her a quick peck on the lips.  It caused her to forget why she was crying, and go wide-eyed, blushing the brightness of her fire red hair.  ?Yer s' stupd! ? is all she could think to say at the moment, having taken her by surprise.

It was only a year or two later, Chika stood before Ran, wearing a dark blue kimono, vowed to protect the boy with her life.  It may have only been a 'child's promise' as the adults would say, one that usually doesn't last long at all.  But one the young girl took as serious as possible, deciding she wouldn't give up on it until she was dead.

The last memory she remembered...wasn't one she was proud of, one from only two years ago.  She had Ran roughly tied to a chair, hands behind the furniture.  His shamisen, guitar, and flute on the floor of the kitchen.  She sat on his lap, facing him, her legs hooked around him the legs of the chair they sat on.  Glaring him right in the eyes for a moment, she kissed him abruptly and deeply, as she took a pair of scissors, and snipped off a portion of the ponytail he always kept.  She was at the peak of her emotions, and was having a hard time dealing with the hormones of becoming a woman.  Not that she has the best restraint even now.  _

She slowly dosed off as her mind wandered toward the cake competition that they did together, the first thing after several missions apart.  She fell into a dreamless sleep, but her memories kept her company.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 18, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Cloro*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two XII]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
"Ah, you know the way to a woman’s heart don’t you Satoshi?”

Satoshi's dark green eyes cut to Kei from the dumplings and rice he'd just opened. There it was again, she only showed it on rare occasions, that innocent girl that she wanted to protect. That she wanted to shield form being tainted. Pulling his chopsticks from their packaging he witnesses Kei almost buckle at her knees. Putting the steaming box of food down he turns his gaze to the ground, where Rikka was more or less playing. Spread on the floor was random pieces of paper, on them were just as random markings. At first the boy didn't think much of it, most legal documentation had proofs in them, and this seemed to be what they were. The 'water mark' that showed they were authentic. It wasn't until Kei went back to the desk that Satoshi's curiosity was peaked. 

Folding his arms over his chest he watched as the blue haired beauty slid the paperwork around. Some went here, others went there. Some she stopped moving and were pulled back and soon an image was created. That of a flying insect, an image that made Kei shake with rage, more than she shook when he laid his hands on her. No, this was something more guttural. More animalistic from the girl and yet another face that he had yet to see, that is until now. Her eyes were burning coals of rage as she muttered about being sold. Satoshi, as he walked up to her, only could assume he meant information and not in a literal sense.  Wrapping herself in her arms she dug her nails into herself before turning to him.

Spinning on the balls of her feet to him, the shadow around her seemed to pulse with the same emotion that ran through her veins. Upon locking with his gaze she pushed it all down, made herself elegant again. The dancer that Satoshi pegged her to be on the train car. His name came out as slick as silk, then the order was issued. She wanted to see him do what he did best. In that instant Satoshi changed, those eyes that often held a playful boredom died. They dried of any emotion that once flowed through them. Like the deadly great white, they were endless pools of nothing. Turning away from her he walked over to the doorway. It was time to show why Ryota put his faith in him, why Yomi could rely on his skill. It was time to kill. Pulling the Doctor's bag off the hat rack he walks back over to the bed. Setting it down he popped it open it.

First thing to be pulled out is a small stack of cash, around forty five thousand Ryo. Enough to buy the house that Ryun was selling. The clip that held the bills together had the Nakano Family seal. The next thing that comes into view was a small notebook and pen. Walking over to the desk he begins to write. "Peoples handwriting is unique to them, a signature as it were not to be funny." is stated while he continued to write. 

_ To my Dearest, 

It pains me to leave you in this way, but I assure you that it is for you and our precious baby that I do this. It seems that my past has caught up to us. No, has caught up to me. To protect you I can not afford to tell you too much. Just know this, I love you with all my heart, body and soul. You are the light of my life. All I can do is leave you with this money and hope that you and our child won't become a target of the people that are after me. If things go well, maybe I will be able to see you again in the future. 

-Ryun_​ 

Folding the cash into the letter he stands and looks over to Kei. Neither speak, but both know that the rest of the night was going to be a bloody one. A messy one. One that no one will forget for a long, long time. Walking to the door he pauses just short of Rikka he peers down to her, "Rikka, prepare everything." is stated while he made for the door and a moment later it closes behind him. The girl stands that smile never wavering walking to the door she pulled her hands together she weaves a series of Seals. "I want to show you a trick that Zan's Boss showed me." is giggled as she placed her hand on it's surface. With a poof of smoke black writing spirals from the center of her hand and out to the walls. 

"This is to help with all the noise, it makes this room sound proof in a sense of the word." is stated as she walked to the adjacent wall. Again the series of seals is woven and the Seal left. "This seal filters the noise we don't need heard and makes them more common noise. Like TV chatter or muffled talking." is stated as she finished sound proofing the place. Done with that task she then walked over to the bag and pulled out a smaller case as well as a few boxes, "Zan is going to want to do this in the tub, so if you don't mind Ms. Sili I'm going to need your help, I can't reach the clips on the shower curtain." is stated as she made her way to the bathroom.

_-With Satoshi_

"Well, what have they been doing?", _"Is that Dumplings and Rice I smell on you?"_, "Answer the question.", _"Not much, they watched some TV and turned in early. It didn't get interesting until just a few minutes ago."_ is stated as a light shown through the night from Ryun's study. _"He's been frantic since he slipped out of bed earlier. I think he knows that something is missing."_, "That's fine, we're about to make our move.", _"You've been given the okay by your 'lady'."_.

-POOF-

With a splatter of gunk a pool of poison hits the ground, "That is all from you." is muttered while he vanished in a blur. 

"You stand Accused"​
~
~
~

"Ryun?"

_-Back at the Hotel_

"Everything is ready for you Zan!" 

Before the door even opened it seemed as if little Rikka already knew that Satoshi was back. A moment later the door opens and the boy slipped in like a shadow. A deathly look clung to his face as the young girl closed and locked the door behind him. Passing Kei with not the first word he carried a limp shape on his back. With a small clatter he dropped the man into the chair that Kei and Rikka hard prepared. 

-Click, click, click, Click-

Handcuffed in place now, Satoshi pulled the black bag off the man's head and slapped him hard. "Time to wake up." is bit while he turned to the small tray that had been set up for him. Pulling a syringe off up he thumps it once or twice, "This, Ryun, is a boiled down dilution of Cocaine. Parted out to where you won't get high, but enough to allow you to feel everything you are about to endure." is stated as he injected the man. He looks, as his eyes adjusted to the light. "You?", "I told you didn't I, assassin?" is asked with a light pat on the cheek. "Lady Sili, would you like to speak with him before we start?" ~~


----------



## Kei (Oct 18, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili
_​

If Kei learned anything when being with Yomi, it was always facing her actions. So when she walked into the room where Satoshi was holding Ryun. She looked at him with a face skewered with hurt and betrayal.  When he met her eyes, he was confused, why the girl he just met was looked like she was in pain. Kei neared closed the distance between them, and she looked down at him as he looked up at her.  And almost with a blink of an eye, Kei hand went across his face as hard as she could. 

_*?TRAITOR!?*_ Kei cursed, he looked up at her for a minute before he was met with Kei eyes, filled with someone who was hurt by someone?s action,_ ?You sold us out! After everything we did for you! After everything Yomi did for you! You sell us out to the hornets!??_

Ryun looked at her for a second and then smiled weakly, ?Ah?I see, you are Yomi?s girl. I heard she took in another girl?? He said weakly before looking up at her, ?Didn?t think she would send a child to do a adults job.?

Kei frowned as she clenched her hand into a fist and slamming it against his face. She didn?t know what she was doing, she just felt like this was right. She wanted him to understand the pain that was rumbling in her heart. Kei was upset with him for betraying them, but she was more upset that she would have to become tainted because of his actions. 

_*?Answer me!? *_​
Ryun looked up at her before looking down. He sighed. He knew what was going to happen once this all finished up. He was going to die, and Satoshi was going to kill him. That was what came with the job, and it was what he expected when he betrayed Yomi. It was even he got away or he got killed, either way, there was going to be blood spilled. Whether it was his or theirs, it didn?t matter, it was the price he was willingly to pay.

?Fuzenkagure was attacked, and doing business with a crumbling place like that?.I had to make a move.? Ryun answered honestly, ?I mean anyone would! It?s like watching a ship sink, you stay on and hope to the gods that it will somehow stay afloat, you take everything you love and get the hell out!?

?So?.That is why you took the money out of the Suna account?? Kei asked, Ryun nodded, ?And the reason why you sold us out, is because you knew that Yomi wasn?t going to take it lying down. She was going to kill you, and so you thought you?ll kill us first.?

Ryun didn?t answer, and Kei closed her eyes, she grabbed a chair and sat in front of him. Crossing her legs she released a sigh. 

?You looked out for yourself and your family.? Kei nodded her head, ?I understand?.?

Ryun head shot up, Kei didn?t look up at him, ?If I didn?t know Yomi, or held any connection to her, I would have betrayed her and done the same. Though I do, but that doesn?t mean I don?t see where you are coming from.?

?D-Does that mean??​
Kei shot him a glare, ?Oh no, I?m still going to kill you.? She answered as if she was simply saying no, ?I?m just saying that I see where you are coming from. And I empathized with you. Doesn?t mean you won?t pay for what you did.?

She leaned back against the chair.

?Don?t worry about your wife or your child?.I won?t touch them.? Kei crossed her arms before giving him one last smile, ?When you die, they?ll both be set for a good long while. At least till the child is 18. However, I?m taking the rest of the money you stole and returning it to Yomi.?

She laughed, _?Consider me gracious~? _

?Satoshi, I?m done?.Please do what you need to do.?​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 18, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Cloro*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two XIII]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
How did it feel? Was it a good feeling he wondered, the order to end a man's life in the most gruesome way possible? Well, there wasn't all that much time now to contemplate it. Now it was time for action. Pulling himself from the sink he walked over to the man. Ryun looked to him like a deer caught in the headlight. Sweat beaded on his brow and his breathing became quickened. Thanks to the drugs that were now running through his veins he was all that more alert. He heard every tick of the wall clock outside in the room. Ever beat of his heart sounded like a jack hammer and he felt as if his heart was going to explode. The Genin walked over to the treacherous accountant, "Well, it looks like you are ready for this. Rikka I need you to start making your preparations." is stated. Pulling the man's face from one side to the other Satoshi gave him a knowing nod, it was about to start.

Releasing his hold the boy walks over to the small rolling table that had been set up, with a tug he unzips the small black bag that sat in the center of it. Rolling it out all sorts of minor tools can be seen. It was like the boy bought exclusively from a hardware store. "You do realize, that my orders are to exclusively make you regret the fact that you betrayed my employer. You do understand that, right?" is asked with his hands gliding over the tools of the trade he was about to use. Pliers, dental picks, wire, clamps and other normal every day objects come into view. The boy also had a bottle of rubbing alcohol and a box of Epson salt. Kei looked curiously at the array of objects, they seemed so ordinary, what could be done with these mundane things?

"Well, shall we get started Mr. Ryun?" is asked. Though it was a highly redundant question. They'd be getting started regardless of his objections. Walking up to the tub Satoshi pushes down on the man's left hand, flushing it with the arm rest of the chair he was bound too. Ryun cringed, but the pain was about to get a lot worse. Locking eyes with him, just so the man knew who his tormentor was Satoshi soon goes to work. Pushing the thin end of the needle noses pliers under the man's pinky nail the boy clamps down. Slowly he wiggles it and pulls, making sure that Ryun felt every ounce of pain. Ever pull of his finger as the nail is inched out of his flesh. The harder he pulled, the more Ryun grunted and growled. He at the moment was refusing to give them the satisfaction of screaming. But, that wasn't the point, the point was the pain being inflicted. The beading sweat on his brow rolled down Ryun's face as he tried to fight against his bounds, but it was useless, he wasn't remotely a ninja. Those bounds were absolute. 

With a small pop Ryun finally wails in pain as blood seeped from under his nail. It tricked down and onto the armrest as the boy slowly pried at his finger. Low pops sound off as more flesh under the skin snaps, which  sounds a lot like a string instrument being wound too tight which causes the strings to pop. With a blood curdling scream Satoshi pulls the nail root and all free. Strings of flesh hang from it as the boy examines it. With a ting, he dropped it into a small silver bowl that was sitting next to the man. Sitting the pliers in his lap, Satoshi walked back over to the table. From the array of tools and nick knacks he picks up a small round box. Opening it he walks back over to Ryun. The box is clamped over the injured finger despite the fight that was given. With a flip Satoshi slides a small opening open. Back to the table the boy goes and in a small glass jar he mixes two parts Rubbing Alcohol with one parts Epson salt. Closing it up he shakes it until the salt is diluted into the alcohol making a devious  a solution.

"This may hurt."

That would be a understatement even as far as understatements goes. The clamp wasn't even full as Ryun's body stiffened. The man howls painfully as the wound is washed with the harsh mixture, locking it closed after filling it, he moves to his next project. The right arm. Allowing the pain to stew with the salt and alcohol he retrieves a butter knife. A simple house hold utensil, but in Satoshi's hand a wicked instrument of pain. Holding down on the man's arm Satoshi pushes the small serrations into his skin and slowly saws down. Blood pours from the wound as skin and tissue are ruined in his wake. Fat oozes from the wound as he cut away. Now, now the drugs were pumping and all the pain all those little feels were racing to Ryun's brain. He clawed at the arm rests breaking nails and splitting his fingers as Satoshi worked. But he was unabated. Putting the butter knife down  he slides his fingers into the wounds he just made and started to pull. 

Tearing flesh sounds a lot like wet paper. The tear is dull and long. The elasticity of skin wasn't enough to save the it as muscle and fat become visible as the flesh is pulled away like he were skinning an animal. With a flip of his wrist, Satoshi connects a thread to a small hair pen. It had large plastic teeth. Dull and round. Not enough to break skin, much less do actual damage. But again, this was Satoshi. A second follows as he sets to his work. One digs into the muscle and flesh on the inner right of the wound. Blood pours like an open fountain as he works. Muscle is punctured and skin is stretched as he clamps the pen in place. The other he does the same pulling all the meat back leaving only bare bone exposed to the open air.

Satoshi grinned as the man's breath became labored. Bone is coated in a fine layer of nerves, it was called a mesh for a reason and was the biggest reason fractures hurt as badly as they did. Another flick of his wrist brings a flat head screw driver to him. Merely touching this fibrous network  would make a full  grown man cry. Satoshi was now scrapping it down to the surface of the bone. ~


----------



## Kei (Oct 18, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili
_​


She was strong, and she could do this, she owed him this much. Kei was sentencing a man to death, and yet, it was so hard to watch Satoshi perfect his art. The way he cared for it, the way everything was in order, and how he seemed to come alive from doing something so cruel. Kei tried not to wince in pain, as she heard the grunts and groans coming from Ryun.  She was the executioner, not Satoshi, so she had to watch ever instance that passed. Every flash of the blade, every drop of the blood, was her responsibility to watch. 

Kei wanted to grill it into her head. This is what she was becoming. This is the route she was taking. She gripped herself as she watched. There was no turning back, but there was nothing she could do, but move forward with the path she was taking. Kei felt her stomach churn a bit, as she watched Satoshi peel back the skin and show off the wonders that was the human body.  Her mouth became dry, this was the reality that she was living in, this was the world Satoshi lived in, and the one that Rikka was being introduced to.

If she didn?t feel as though someone would escort her out, she would have used her claws to keep her head focused on the man in front of her. The man that was slowly experiencing the true pain that came from betraying Yomi. Kei swallowed hard as she realized this was her world now, this was the world that Yomi lived in and wanted her to grow and bloom in. This was the power of holding over someone?s life, and the responsibility that came with it. 

Kei sat up straight as she watched the man?s chest become labored, as he looked up at her as if he was waiting for a pardon. However, it would never come, but the only thing she could give him was her words and her presence. Satoshi was her sword, sharpened, beautiful, and seen battle, but Kei was brandishing the sword. She commanded the sword to do her will?.

How could she inspire to anything if she was the one who turned her eyes to her own actions. 

Satoshi was innocent, and he was free from guilt, because he was doing this as he explained. His employer wanted him to suffer until his last breath. Although that was true, Kei commanded him, she ruled, and forced his hand to obey her. No one blamed the gun for killing a person,  but they blamed the person pulling the trigger. So this was no different?.

Kei eyes narrowed as she crossed her legs, before letting her eyes drift up to Satoshi. Her sin, her blade, and her wound, Satoshi would be her reminder?

Her reminder of how deprived she became over the course of time?.

She swallowed hard as she crossed her arms, and looked back in the eyes of the man she was killing. Every second, every minute, and every hour this would take, Kei would not allow herself to run away. She would sit here, and meet with the eyes and make him understand that she knows what she doing. 

This is what it meant to be a leader, a queen, and Kei inspired to be nothing less?..


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 19, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Cloro*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two XIV]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
The man wailed pitifully as he clutched the chair in his hands. The pain was like nothing he ever felt before as the mesh was peeled from the bone. Satoshi's lips split into a smile as he pulled a small section of the nerve mesh to eye level. It was a nice pink, healthy and pure. It was a pretty good sample too. "Rikka" is stated and on cue the girl walked into the room holding a tray of bottle and viles. "Here Zan." she almost hummed as she walked over to him. Setting the tray on the edge of the sink's counter she opened a sample bottle and allowed her master to put the piece of flesh away. Closing it she put it on the tray then taking up the syringe and a few of the viles the young girl walks behind Kei to get to Ryun's left side 

While the master artisan worked on one side, she'd be getting blood samples from the other. The reasoning behind this was rather simple, future crimes may need a dead suspect to lead them in circles. Now the butter knife was in play again, the soft tip of the serrated edges leaned up against the bone and Satoshi pushed down hard. Eight pounds of pressure will break most bones in the human body. In this case, the psycho was only using about five. Not enough to break, just enough to dig the metal into the bone and allow him to saw away. Saw away he did. Bit of bone flies with each pass. More sinew is flayed and blood spurts splattering over the boy like a cascade of water. 

More of the fibrous mesh that cover his bones are shredded causing a searing pain to shoot through the man. The whole thing had been going on for close to twenty minutes now and with a stomach churning crack bone shatters. The wails slow as Ryun feels his throat start to close from being so hoarse. "Rikka.", "Yes Zan" placing the viles to the side the young girl forms a series of seals. Despite her age she was an astute study and she learned from Naoko how to use Medical Ninjutsu. With a light blue glow enveloping her hands she reached up to Ryun's throat as then he starts to tire from the torture. It was a warming sensation that flooded his body, if felt good until that jagged buzz of pain started again. The vile boy was sawing away on the other end of the arm now, at the bottom of the wound this time. 

"There, you can go on singing for us some more mister." she states with a playful wink as she took the viles of blood over to the first sample of tissue that Sat had collected.Kei watched every motion of Satoshi's arm as he cut away. Like a jewelry crafter the boy was plying his trade with all the care and precession of an old master. With another sickening pop and cries of pain Satoshi cut through that portion bone too. When he was done, the butter knife was ruined, it couldn't cut water now much less butter. Discarding it into the tub he grabs up the screw driver and plunges it into the wound. "It's always good to have fresh marrow samples, wouldn't you agree Mr. Ryun?" again it was a rhetorical question. The man was in a pain induced stupor. He couldn't tell you his mothers name at the moment much less give a thought out answer to a stupid question. 

A soft pop can be heard as the boy digs around. Muscle splits and fat shreds further as the section of bone that was cut was popped out. Blood splashed everywhere. The tub, ground and all over Satoshi who merely looked at the bone he just extracted. Yes it was a good sample. Healthy. Walking from the man he rounds Kei and opens another sample bottle.  Rikka was already on the job as she pulled the hair pens from the wound dropping them into the tub. That warm smile never slipped from her face while she worked. A light blue glow coated the wound as it closed. "Open wide." she cooed like a dove as she reached up and pinched Ryun's nose. After a second or two he was forced to breath through his mouth and a small red pill was popped in. 

Cupping his mouth now, while holding his nose still, the young girl made the helpless man swallow. "There we go, no bleeding to death for you." is stated as she indirectly inferred that she used a blood pill on the man. "Just, just kill me." is begged. "I'm afraid that isn't what I was contracted for." the reply was simple and to the point death was a reprieve and only Kei could give that to the man. Only she could say this was enough. That it was satisfactory to what Yomi wanted. Only she could end this man's suffering. Until then he was Satoshi's toy, his play thing. Walking back in front of Kei the boy now held a dental needle. When he got within arm reach Satoshi's hand landed atop his, Ryun's, head and he pushes back. Chakra threads snake down the man's face causing it to ripple as they attach to his lips. Parting them Satoshi picks out a fine molar. This would be his next target to attack.

The man wailed as the tip of the needle is pressed into his gum line. Blood pours and tears well. It was a pain so great that Ryun's eyes started to pulse with pain. Dear god why? Why? That was the question of the ages. Betrayal meant death, but to Satoshi death was too simple. Wiggling he cuts through the gum until the needle tears into his mouth. Then with a sharp push up on the side of Ryun's face he fully rips the tooth out.  With a ping and clatter the tooth rolls around the tub before being snatched up by the young girl, "Oh, I'll get a full Ryo for this one." is beamed. Satoshi's eyes cut to her, he wasn't quite sure that is how it worked. But whatever. ~


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 19, 2014)

_ Hyakka Rindou

Entrance!  & Down With the False God!

_









​Dark purple hair falls along the young woman's back as she walks down the street of Konoha, her mischievous violet eye looking around the area. It was obvious by the look on her face, she was out to cause trouble. Today is the day, finally, Rindou can start her new life as a shinobi again, and yet...all she wants to do is the same thing she does every other day. She walks with Chi, her Cheetah at her side, the large cat walking on the left side of her. She keeps her hand on the cat's neck. Blind and near deaf on that side, causes a huge spot to be unseen by the kunoichi.

“Today marks the day of a new adventure, Chi!” Rindou shouts to the heavens.

“Shut up, what's the point in shouting Rin?” The cheetah chirps at her, staring up.

“What's the point in not?” she grins in response, putting her foot up, trying to step on a box, missing, and falling on her face.

“That's why.”

"...Screw off." She stands to her feet, the cat letting off a hissing laughter as she does so, a sharp glare with her one eye pointed at the cat. 

“Maybe you wouldn't have missed your mission if you hadn't slept with that...What was even her name anyway...?” the large cat yawns, padding at an even pace with Rindou.

“Tina, her name was Tina, not much fun though.”

“I refuse to help you with your addiction any longer.  This is getting ridiculous, you rarely even stay at your own place anymore.”

“Yeah, so?  What's wrong with that?  Can't I just enjoy the company?” The young woman stretches a bit as she walks, “Besides, I don't ask you to.  You just start purring whenever I start up, and then they fall for us.” she puts a hand down to pet the thick fur of Chi.

“It's not my fault you always pick the pretty smelling ones.” the cat huffs, swinging his tail irritatedly.  

Just then a young, blind Aburame runs up and hands the kunoichi...and cat, a piece of paper, “Take this!” he shouts, then runs off to hand out more, Rindou trips the boy, who looks no worse for wear, but he seems to talk to himself as he runs off.  The cat drops the paper that it grabs with his mouth, drops it on the ground and sits on it.

“Well, you could have been a bit nicer, Chi.” Rindou rolls her eye, looking down to read the paper.  “I guess we're doing this!” she rolls up the paper and shoves it in between her breasts, “Let's go home and prepare!  We've got a lot to do in a week!”

_One week later-
Docks_

Rindou and Chi arrive at the meeting place, the usual hip-swinging walk kept going, she pats the cat's neck as moves, she sees two figures standing and speaking.  She listens in before she says anything at all, she gestures for Chi to stay by her side.

"I'm guessin you're here for the mission right! It's gonna be so cool! We're gonna be like, PEW!" Sano makes a gun motion with his hand and then a slash motion, "Then they'll be like, Ugh! Nooo! Don't hurt us super awesome ninja guys!" Sano places his hands over his chest and falls over the crate. "And we'll be like, Heroes always win! And then kick them in the stomach and take them in and be heroes!" 

“You mean like this?” she makes a few hand seals, then making a gun motion, shooting between the two boys standing there, knocking her back a few feet.  “Y'know, I never fail to fire.” she smirks at her statement as she stands to her feet, “I'm Rindou, this is Chi.” Rindou gestures to the cheetah that comes over to her side again, “I need him around to be my eye and ear.” she laughs.  "Let's see who else seems to appear.  Hope there's more beauties." she crosses her arms below her breasts as she stands there.


----------



## Kei (Oct 19, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili​_

For a split second before Satoshi could even touch him again, Kei?s shadow claws launched themselves at the man. Shoving him and the chair up the air as she pierced him through the chest, blood poured down the arms before the claws shook him off. Slamming him back down to the ground and retreating back to their master. Kei got up from her seat as the blood dripped down from the shadows arms. She didn?t say a word as she turned on her heels and left the room. 

Was this her way of running away, probably, but either way Kei clenched her hands into a tight fist. As she needed a place, any place to calm her nerves. She couldn?t do it, she wasn?t strong enough, but at least it was done. Her stomach churned and her palms became sweaty, how could they do that? How could they be so casual with taking someone else life? How could she? Kei walked faster, and faster, if she could have ran, she would have. She would have ran so far, and so fast, until her heart and lungs threatened to climb out her mouth and present themselves to her on the floor. 

She wished she could swallow her weakness hole, she wished it was just like taking a pill, and she could erase the part that was making her weak. However, as she thought that, her hell snapped causing the girl to fall. The claws caught their master, and yet they couldn?t catch the piece of her that was falling apart. 

Was this what it meant to become strong? Was that what she had to go through?

Kei bit her cheek as they gently ran the back of their fingers across her cheek. Catching every tear that threaten to spill on the ground, they loved their master, and so no tear would ever grace the ground. They covered her back, as she bit her trembling lip, as she tried to muffle the cries that escaped her mouth. 

She had to get stronger?.

That was her only chance, and she knew that she had to do it again. She would have to swallow the weaknesses that threaten to overtake her. That threaten to destroy the image she wanted to build up for herself, the woman she wanted to be, but as for right now. As the darkness covered her, she did her best to regain her composer.

She took sharp breaths, and eased herself back into her shoes, ?I?m okay?? She whispered to her hands, and slowly they began to uncover her.

This is the route she was taking, and no matter what, she couldn?t turn back. She couldn?t do anything but take step forwards. Kei closed her eyes as she tried to steel herself again, as she tried her best to block out all the things that could be considered weakness. 

The route to becoming a queen was paved in blood, fire, and steel, this was only the first stop. She knew she had more to go.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 19, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Cloro*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two XV]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
It was over before Satoshi could blink. In an instant the shadow claws had disrupted his rhythm and killed Ryun, allowing his life to fade into death. With a loud clatter he bounced to the side plowing into his rolling table knocking his tools to the floor and scattering them. Satoshi's tumble, however, wasn't over and with a dull thud, as Kei walked from the room, he slammed head first into the toilet. A cascade of colors washed over his field of vision as the slamming of the room's door can be heard. Rikka is quickly next to Satoshi placing her hand on his head trying to clear the cobwebs even as his blood ran down the porcelain throne. "Zan, are you okay?" she asks feverishly as she worked on him. With a grunt he lightly pushed back on her.

"Yeah, yeah I'm fine." is muttered as he ran his hand up the back of his head. His white locks were now a matted mess, at least his young apprentice had healed the wound and cleared the fog away with her Medical Ninjutsu. "She stopped us Zan, we weren't done." is declared a hint of sadness in her voice. "It was her decision to make, she decided that it was time for him to leave this world." is answered as he pulled himself to his knees. Looking around he starts to collect the discarded tools, "What are we going to do now?" is asked as she stood up. "It's time to clean." is stated while he stood. Walking up to the counter he opens the doctor's bag. From it he pulls several viles and a bone saw. Rikka was already un cuffing the man and dropping him into the tub as Satoshi started to make pour up another mixture.

A few deadly toxins and some of the stronger acids out there is what he was mixing up. A deadly cocktail meant to destroy the body. Now it'd have to settle and fully mix. Walking over to the body he takes Ryun by the roots of his hair and places the bone saw under his chin. With several hard strokes later the head is taken from the body. "The seals Rikka." is stated. She was already on it however as she held her arms out. The Genin grinned, she was such a quick study. "Why are we doing this again Zan?" is asked. His jade green eyes lock with her blues, "Well, Lady Yomi wants his head, so that is what she is going to get." is stated while he took the bandages from her.

With two wraps and a bit of blood the seals appear that were embroidered into the cloth by the Suna weavers. Satoshi nods and hands it back to her. Tilting her head she gives a grin and walked over to the opened doctor's bag. Sliding it in she watches as Satoshi walked over to the rest of the remains. Dumping the mixture into the tub a sizzle can be heard as the reaction was almost instant. "This will do most of the work for us,Rikka. While this is active you need to stay out of here. If I'm not back in an hour, I need you to start the final scrub down. Do you remember the procedures?" the questioned didn't hang in the air too long, "Yep, I sure do. First wash what is left of the bones, then collect them. Using Virex clean the entire place. Wait ten minutes Clorox the tub, dump the rest of your poisons and acids down the drain after cleaning the tools to destroy stray blood and seal the scene. Then pack up and be ready to go. Oh, then spray some air freshener to help the Virex clear the air." 

Satoshi nods as they walked into the main room. Pulling the bathroom door up he heads toward the door. "Going to look for Kei?" the question made him pause. Yes. Yes it seemed that he was. Why, well maybe his clone was right. Maybe he was too focused on the blue haired teen. "I'll be back." is replied not answering the question as he walked out the door. Rikka is close behind him locking it up so, she was all alone again. At least this time she had something important to do. But she'd have to kill an hour first. Well, back to crappy TV.         


-

Satoshi bounded up the side of the hotel, she had a few good minutes on him and if she was Shinobi as well, or at least had training she could be clear across town. He could only hope that she wasn't running at full tilt if that was the case. Picking what he thought the likely direction she took, straight and toward the Ryun residence, he leaps from roof to roof clearing as much distance as he could while still allowing him to sweep the area.  Seemed that Susano-O-Mikoto still looked over Kei as Satoshi is quick to find her. With a soft thud he lands, not too close as he didn't want to feel the wrath of her Shadow Claws again. His head was still throbbing. Like a wraith as he started slowly walk toward Kei, those hands flare up like a dark fire, threatening him. Daring him to humiliate Kei again. They were already stained with blood, they wouldn't hesitate to do it again. In a split second her amber eyes catch his jaded and a story was told. She was blaming herself and likeily thought he thought the same.

Shuffling to the side Satoshi leaned up against the opposite wall and slid down it's face so he sat across from her. He looked at her, but she refused to look back. He didn't really know what to do, he wasn't one to comfort a person, hell the whole concept was foreign to him anyway. But, there was one thing he could relate too. Death, "I was seven when I first had to deal with murder." ~


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 19, 2014)

Chika Karite
Liquid time

Living Legends Act 1
Meeting the Guardian Lion, Hoshou I​Three months, Chika had left for a few weeks to find herself, Ran had been off on his own during this point as well.  She was drawn to a mountain to the north of Otogakure, there were rumors of an old hermit that could help her control the Bijuu within her.

No.  The bijuu was her.  Without Kokuo, she wouldn't be alive right now.  She wouldn't have even lived long enough to hear her mother sing to her the first and only time.  Because of said bijuu's compassion, she has been given many chances at life.

It was bright and green over the mountain, even the rocks the armored kunoichi climbed upon had heavy moss upon it.  She had been climbing for several days before getting here.  The air slowly getting thinner as the hour slowly pass by.  She stands against a stable area, catching her breath.  The earth began to rumble, time seeming to slow, rocks fall from above, her expression becomes slightly panicked as she dodges out of the way.  What she sees above is a hole in the large mountain, she takes a deep breath, standing confidently as she decides to climb the side of the mountain.

She slowly makes her way up the side, her heavy armor making it a bit cumbersome for the current situation.  She pulls herself up onto the ledge, eyes widening as she sees the large temple within.  It held armor from various knights, samurai, and soldiers of times of old.  The armor proudly stand, lining a path to an obvious tablet of prayer.  Old, half rotten tapestry hung on the walls, it seemed to be that of...lions?  Or is it...?  Chika couldn't tell, they were in such disarray, that she doubted anyone would know.

She slowly walked in, the sounds of her boots clunking on the stone floor echoed with her shallow breath.  She kneels to look at the stone tablet, it read, _“Those who are bound to the life of the guardian, are given nothing but respect.  These guardians take protecting those who they are bound to protect beyond the norm.  Their lives are not their own, but of those they vow to protect.  They are the guardians worthy of us.  The names written here have been prophesied to take the alliance of us.  They must find our temple, and write their name in their own blood to bind themselves to one of our families.  After which, they must gesture as they did to those they vowed to, to summon us and finish the bond.”_

Chika reads a long list of names, with even a respectful description of their vow.  Her heart skips a beat when she reads her name, “Karite, Chika...Life vow to close friend as well as lover.” she blushes lightly, thinking about the budding romance between herself and Ran that started not too long ago.  The blush darkens as she continues reading, “F-furoshima Akira...Furoshima Hitomi...Nonono, Ah'm jus over thinkin thins!  O-or...Readin it wrong!  Aye!” she lets off a flustered laugh as she stares down at the list.  “Evn if thos're both names ah've liked fer a long while...” she mumbles under her breath.   Each name before her had a paw print next to it, roughly the size of her hand.

She took off one of her gauntlets, biting down on her thumb, allowing her to cause it to bleed.  She takes, a long, deep breath, then traces over her name with the bloody hand.  Afterward she sends chakra to her hand, crossing her arm over her chest.  The ground began to rumble again, a large billowing of smoke erupted from behind the tablet.  










​
Standing from behind it is a large lion-esque beast, nearly fifteen feet tall.  He looked as if he was made of nothing but a dark red iron, he sits down very gently.  Wrapped around his chest was armor made out of copper, a large brass bell hung from a black bandana that wrapped around the majestic beast's neck.  Under his right paw sits a large iron orb, he stares at Chika with his glowing yellow eyes.  Though he seemed to be made of metal, he still had a slow, calm breath, he was still organic.  Organic or not he was still an intimidating beast, even for the kunoichi.

“You must be...Miss Karite.  The one named Chika.” The beast speaks to her, bowing his head at the kunoichi, “I have been waiting a long time to finally meet the one who was to finally become bonded to our family.  As the head, I am honored to have the first chance of meeting you, though...impressed at your ability to use so much chakra to summon me the first chance you had.” he points his left paw at the tablet, “That is where the one you would summon would normally place his or her paw print.  Mine is far too large, so we will bind ourselves here.” he stands, picking up the orb in his massive maw as he walks over to the wall.

“Ah...Wow, ah didn' think ah'd find...somethin like ya up 'ere.” Chika shook her head as she followed the beast, who chuckled ever so lightly, placing the ball on the floor again.

“Everyone who has ever come here has said something...similar to that.  Our line is rare, as only those whose names are written can be bound to us.” he cut the pad of his paw with the opposite claws, a golden liquid seeping out of the wound.  He places his paw on the wall, the shiny blood dripping ever so slightly as he pulls his paw away, “Now it is your turn, cover your hand with your own blood, and place it on mine.” Chika bites her lip gently as she looks down, she takes a kunai and cuts over her palm, then covering the entirety of her hand  in the crimson liquid.  She places it on the wall, on top of the guardian's.

The marks glow brightly, then fade, leaving them as part of the wall.  He looks at Chika and bows, “I am Hoshou, and now, I am your ally, another guardian of those you vow to protect.  I am honored to be bound to a brave soul such as yourself.” he lets off a quiet huff, as Chika bowed back, taking off the helmet on her head, her bright red hair falling forward in her movement.

“An' ah am honored ta have sucha amazin beast on mah side.” She looks at him, her bright eyes watching him intently.  “Ah wanna know, 'ow do ah summon ya in battle?”

“You may summon us, by cutting here, and gesturing the same way you did to call me now.” Hoshou points at her hand, that she looks down at.  

She now has a black paw print on the palm of her right hand, that she stares at for a moment before nodding at him, “Ah understand.  Ah think...ah know what ya guys are meant ta do.” she nods, then looks at the metal beast again.

“Before I go once more...I would like to teach you a simple jutsu that I do not believe you know, yet.  It is a simple technique, but one that many shinobi know and use.  It is helpful for us, for it can allow us to come to our ally's side swiftly, even if we are slow.” The lion bows, putting his right paw on the orb again, “Shunshin no Jutsu, the Body Flicker Technique.” he states, readying to teach the kunoichi.

"Aye, ah'm willin ta learn if ya wanna teach."


----------



## Cjones (Oct 19, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure XVIII*


Hisashi leered up from the ground at the approaching Ryota. Tomiko had tightened her entanglement and wrapped herself around the medical ninja from head to toe, he was unable to move any part of his body, and only his head was free. The tide had of battle had indefinitely shifted in the favor of the pair from Fuzengakure and all things considered, now it looked to be Hisashi?s turn to be on the receiving end of Ryota?s powerful javelin. There was no speaking between the both of them once he had finally stood above Hisashi; however, there was a strange occurrence. Blood had begun to trickle down the mouth of the blonde male in front of him. 

_?My body feels like it?s on fire.?_ His blood was blistering as it flowed through is entire body, so much so that he had begun to sweat profusely. _?And I?m bleeding now as well?my body won?t be able to handle much more of this.?_ He was sure that the blood of the Minami was rejecting his body. In combination with the chakra of his tailed beast, this may have been a rather caustic combination. Looking to the spear on his arm, he could see the skin on his arm began to flake and peel, it was burning off. The blood that adorned his arm was even bubbling on the inside. 

*Pit Pit Pit*

Droplets of blood fell down onto the spear from the small streaks that ran down the sides of his mouths. It seems that he was pushing his limits. _?I better end this soon, for my body will be unable to take much more of this.? Are you ready to die??_ He looked to Hisashi with a melancholy stare. He was expecting him to maybe plead for his life or perhaps even stay silent and shoot him a death glare, but none of those things occurred. He just simply began to laugh.

?ZHAHAHAHAH. Please, stop. Die? Allow me to fill you in on a secret or two. Secret Numbah #1, Retsu isn?t dead.? He exclaimed. Despite his declaration Ryota took it with very little concern as it had no merit. There wasn?t a conceivable way he would be able to survive the blow he had dealt to him. ?Secret Numbah #2. Have you not heard the word? Even with that pencil eraser of yours?you can?t kill me.? His second declaration was even more absurd than the first, though his face was filled to the brim with confidence along with his extravagant colored eyes. The same brightness and color of the sun itself. 

?You talk nonsense.? Hisashi only laughed again. 

?Zhahahaha. You think so? Well give it a try. Your effort will be in vain. Because I?? 

_With Retsu?_
Inside the village, after being on the receiving end of Ryota?s powerful strike, the monster of Iwagakure was sent miles away from the outskirts and embedded deep within a wreckage of fallen structures. Retsu stood supported by the wall that it was sent into changing its constitution into his own bodily shape, almost like a make shift coffin. There was a hole underneath it?s ribcage that seeped with the life sustaining liquid of his body. Thanks to Hisashi intervention it managed to miss his heart, yet a wound such as that would require extensive care. Still the container of Chomei hadn?t move, its eyes were only partial slits, completely glazed over. 

---

_?You?re unnaturally excited, larva. How long will you pace back and forth??

??.?

A realm of cerulean blue, bright and clear. Light streams swayed through the air akin to waves in the ocean. In this realm Retsu hastily walked back and forth, its head downward, a strange display that was unlike his container. 

?If you don?t act soon, we might die. Why have you not acted??

???I? 

?Ah, little larva, are you trying to speak? Tell me what is you want??

??.I?.I?? 

Retsu?s voice betrayed its appearance, rasp and soft. But as he spoke it cracked and trembled. 

?What do you want? Scream it out to me. Speak.? 

?I...I?I?I?I? 

His tone grew higher while his voice and pacing hastened. Retsu continued to circle the floor, over and over and over, his pace just steadily increasing with no end in sight. 

?I know what you want, I can see it. Allow me to grant you what you want. All you have to do is say it. This urge that you feel. Its elation, something you?ve never experience have you??

Retsu froze and in that moment the realm began to shake. Chakra began to swell around his entire body, bubbling as it appeared. The cloak of a tailed beast was beginning to envelop him. Chomei itself was beginning to feel riled up at the prospect that this was his chance, the guard of his container had been lowered. 

?You want to rip into his flesh, rend his body asunder, paint your hands with is blood. I can feel it larva, just say it and I will offer you want you need.? 

????????????????????..I? _

---












From out the rubble his hand raises, gripping the side of the wall for support. A layer of red, wispy chakra radiated from off its body as it pulled itself up from the wreckage. Retsu?s skin had grown pastel grey like that of the walking dead and its eyes now were no longer in slits, they were completely wide, a ghostly pale white with broken vessels and the normal emotionlessly gaze was replaced with sudden exultation. 

*?I want to kill him.?*


​


----------



## Cjones (Oct 19, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure XVIII Part 2*


_With Hisashi?_
?You expect me to believe that?? 

?You are required to do not a thing my friend, least of all believe. Shut your eyes tight to my truths or open your arm?s wide to embrace it, either way, one?s a fool.? Even when bind and about to die Ryota was impressed at the medical ninjas composure. In order for one to be so confident maybe there was some truth to his claims?

?We both know there?s only one fool here and that is the one about to die.? The tip of his blood spear raised right above Hisashi?s skull. ?Goodby-? An immense sense of foreboding came over Ryota?s entire body similar to a tidal wave. This sensation was unlike any other he had felt, it was suffocating and his nerves were on such high alert that he was unable to keep still. This feeling manifested in a visage of Retsu casting a shadow darker than the void he had once immersed himself in. 

?This must be your first time? Experiencing the sensation of another?s overwhelming blood lust.?

?Wha-? 

*CRASH*

Ryota was tossed off his feet and flung clear across the expansive grove of shrubbery, his body dislodging all trees as it collided on impact. His spear plunged into earth to become a makeshift break, falling to one knee while he looked to see exactly what had hit him. Tomiko and he were stun to see the slowly raising visage of Retsu standing from the space he was sent flying from. Its head wobbling back and forth before falling with a dangerously low tilt, impassive eyes barely visible through its flowing dark mane, gazing in his direction. Before Ryota could even truly register just how he had survived Retsu rocketed toward him, the ground behind him exploding in an enormous altitude of dust.

*CRACK*

The impact of the force from Retsu strike cracked his lance on contact as the monster pushed him along the ground, the heels of Ryota?s feet digging trenches into the earth. The brawn of the Chomei?s container was much greater than that of a mechanized war machine, something Ryota was very familiar with, but he would allow himself to be overcome again. Using his own power against him, fistfuls of Retsu hair in is hand with his weapon supporting his stance, Ryota fell backward and slammed his feet into the monster?s stomach and tossed him backwards through the air. Retsu corkscrewed through the air then pounding against the earth on all fours resembling a feral animal. 

?Come.? 

*CLACK CLACK CLACK*

Blow for blow the two jinchuuriki met one another with heavy strikes that boomed through the air. The blood lance of Ryota bounced off the bare hands of Retsu, his more composed style clashing with the frenetic assault who thrashed at him with no restraint. A thrust of the spear slide off the back hand of Retsu, using his free hand to chop down at is foe with the clear intention for slice him straight down the middle. A wide sweep of the leg planted into the beast side, forcing an imbalance as he charged with a diagonal slash. 

*CLACK CLACK?CRACK*

The steady parrying of his blows began to show on the crystal that adorned his arm, with every other blocked blow, Retsu chipped away at the spear more and more. This renewed vigor from the Iwgakure shinobi was a new high, its eyes simply seem to bug out of his eyes, and on the other hand Ryota?s deteriorating position began to show through. His sloppily handle movements began with a misstep back foot that lead to resounding punt to the chest from Retsu that lifted him off his feet. Blood spewed from his mouth as he back stacked, but Retsu wouldn?t relent in his assault appearing directly before him.

*SLASH*

Nearly as clean as a sword, with his bare hands, Retsu cut across the entire abdomen of Ryota who jumped back into the air, a rain of red mist following his in wake as he tried to force some distance between the two of them. ?Is this how it will end for me?? He began to ponder. In the air the drizzle of blood began to slowly crystalize alongside that seeping from his wound and pour from his mouth. Each source quickly found itself attached to his spear, which began to forth and sizzle, steam raising off of it before he began pointing it at Retsu. One the ground below Tomiko began to agonize over the scene, watching Ryota push himself far beyond what he could take. 

?Ryota, STOP.? She knew what he was preparing for, all the blood he was amassing, and his body wouldn?t be able to take it. ?Hey.? Hisashi called her attention from the ground, just to see him evaporate into a murder that flew off and resembled not too far from her. ?Pretty cool right? But you probably shouldn?t be paying attention to me, look.? He pointed up to into the sky. ?Your guy is losing.? The mass on Ryota?s arm slowly grew and in the process, his body began to give way. From his eyes, ears, mouth, gums, even various portions of his body, blood oozed out nearly painting him complete read as he readied this technique. 

?The powerful blood of the Minami combined with Mu, I?ll delete your entire existence from this world.? The blood began to liquefy and break down then burst off his body into a glob and circled over well over one-hundred and eighty yards. 

?Kyomu no Buraddo: Suishō Yūki Hōkai.? 
(Blood of Nothingness: Organic Crystal Disintegration)


​


----------



## Cjones (Oct 19, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure XIX*


The great mass of crimson red germinated thorn-like crystals that continuously grew and expanded, racing down across the entire forest. Anything that was pierced, even nicked, disintegrated with no delay. Ryota thought to ravage the entire forest into nothing but barren wasteland. His blood spikes ripping through the earth, killing anything it touched along the way. In the center of his attack stood Retsu with both its eyebrows raised as it looked upon the entire scene of the growing serrated thorns that barreled toward its way. From underneath the cloak his hand reached to the mask on his face, which was a surprise for Hisashi as he looked on further away.

_“What is this?”_ He wondered while mentally deciding to take a closer look. With a single clasp of his hand Retsu crushed his mask, drifting down to his feet in shreds. At that moment that suffocating feeling from earlier swept over Ryota once again, looking right into the unmasked face of Retsu. On the other side Hisashi too was shocked with what his eyes were revealing to him. Though he could see his face, and even with his eyes in infancy, he could make quite clearly a vortex of red that sparked off of Retsu in droves. This was the light of evil that his special sharingan could perceive. 

“This is…” Nothing but the eyes of an oni and rows of teeth presented itself to Ryota. A satanic smile engraved on the face of Retsu, opening its mouth toward the descending spikes.

_“Am…I afraid?”_ 

"HhhhhhrrrrrraaaaaaHHHHHH!!!"

_With Masami…_
Having managed in escape with the timely intervention of reinforcements from the side of black, Masami dashed through the city streets. She wasn’t sure where to even begin looking, but if she were to continue in the direction from where she found that injured shinobi, she knew that in due time she would eventually run into Hisashi. Though fate often gives a helping hand in bringing people together, for it was just a matter of time until her biggest clue as to where Hisashi was would show itself. 

"HhhhhhrrrrrraaaaaaHHHHHH!!!"

A scream so deafening that not only did it affect her hearing, but she could feel a powerful pressure nearly push her off her feet. In the distance the sky was filled with sparkled rain just outside of the village walls. 

*THUMP THUMP*

“….Should I go there?” 

_With Hisashi…_
It was a ghastly well that swept over the battlefield, even inside the village the shinobi momentarily paused at the ear-piercing sound that carried in the air. A might bellow emitted from deep within Retsu tremored everything around them. This hellish screech reach such an amplitude that it had begun to generated powerful volatile shockwaves, crumbling everything in front and behind the monster as it continued to scream without any sign of stopping. The power generated from this caused both Tomiko and Hisashi to stop and cover their ears, unable to handle the pressure, but the unfortunate victim was the one who this powerful attack was directed towards. 

*TSSSH*

The crystal composed of his very own life, that threatened to kill everything in its path, shattered into fragments and littered the sky as nothing more than tiny fragments that reflected the sight of a fallen man, unable to do no more, descending from the sky and impacting the earth. Everything began to recede from him, the wires around his arms, the blood his conjured and his tail beast cloak. That unusual power crushed his very last chance of victory, and his body could hardly withstand no more. It looked like he wasn’t going in further. 

_“I…lost…”_ 

The scream of Retsu came to in an end, nothing but destruction in its wake. Turning its gaze down to the injured Ryota, it began a methodic walk toward its injured prey. The wispy red cloak of his own tailed beast flickering around his body. Ryota could barely hear anything, his ears were ringing, looking at who would be the reaper of his life; however, he was sure about something, so very sure, that someone was calling out to him. 

“Ryo…ta.” 

“To...mi...ko.” He could barely whisper. Just what was she thinking? If she came this way…

“Ryota!” A crack in her voice while she continued running toward him. Retsu abruptly stopped and turned his attention over to the running girl. Its head snapping back and forth between the two before finally shifting its gaze directly at Tomiko and darting off toward her. “Retsu, stop. She’s not the target. Leave her alone.” Hisashi screamed but his orders fell on death ears. It was his first time seeing Retsu without the mask and on his face, was a grin that would tarnish the name of Satan himself.

“To…mi…ko.” Ryota whispered from the ground. His entire refused to move from the loss of blood used to full his last attack. “M…move…move…move.”



​


----------



## Cjones (Oct 19, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure XIX Part 2*


_Flashback?_
Bandaged in similar style to a mummified corpse unable to move, but able to talk, Ryota was confined to a bed where he could do nothing but pass his free time staring at the ceiling in his room. The transfusion of blood between had been a success as well as the sealing of the bijuu within him; however, for a body as young as his, there was a significant toll it took on his body. During the process he had indeed died, more than once and the foreign blood that now flowed within him ravaged his body, burning his skin on a near constant basis. The pain was such that he had to be wrapped in cloth soaked in specialized ointment created by a medical ninja from Konoha. He had been like this for well over a year with no signs of getting better. 

The creak of his bedroom door alerted him to a visitor. His eye glanced over and if he could make a face right now, he would grimace from what he saw. A brunette girl with red hair skipped to his side. She?d been coming here ever since she was assigned to be his ?bodyguard? or some something along those lines. Really she was nothing more than a glorified baby-sitter.

?Ryota, how do you feel?? There was no movement from him, he didn?t even dart his eye to look, simple staring at the ceiling. ?Cold shoulder again? Such a L.O.S.E.R.? She sung. ?Tomiko, Is it not morbid in some shape to annoy the ill?? He spoke with a tinge of annoyance. She had been coming here for the past two months, only to skip around his room like some nut. It had grown very tiring after day two, now they were on month three. 

?So you aren?t just a loser, but a grouchy one too? Well, if you?re going to be like that I?ll just have to come see you again when you?re in more of a talking mood.? Tomiko bounced across the room before exiting the door with a cheery wave. ?Later.? And the door softly clicked behind her leaving Ryota alone with his thoughts once again.

?Nuisance.? 

_Two Months Later?._
The door swung open with ferocity, slamming against the wall, Tamika walking in rolling a metallic cart and parking directly next to Ryota?s bed. For the first time, in a while, he turned his gaze over toward her to see exactly what she was doing. The cart she rolled in had a tank that was filled with a mint scented liquid. Inside the tank were the bandages he was adorn with now, soaking inside. Just from this could he could tell that it was time to change.

?Good news.? Tomiko turned brandishing a pair of scissor, walking toward him as he spoke. ?That medical ninja who treated you, Minori-sama, said that you should have some feeling some limbs, and if that?s the case, we won?t have to wrap them back up loser.? She announced with a smile. Her comment illicit no response from Ryota, who just began to stare back at the ceiling.  

?You?re so talkative.? Sarcastically she replied before beginning to cut through his bindings. Starting from the feet up, Tomiko firmly gripped his various appendages to see if he could feel anything, unfortunately he could not feel anything below the waist nor abdominal region. Which only left his arms and hands. Softly she caressed the sides of his arm. 

?Can you feel that?? Softly she caressed the sides of his arm. ?No.? She could only sigh at his answer, it looked to her as if she would be wrapping his entire body again. ?Okay, now the hands.? Tomiko, like before, carefully caressed the palms of his hand, until finally locking their fingers together. This finally earned some type of response from young man who looked to see her holding his hand in her own. 

?Can you feel this?? For a moment he was unable to answer. Sadness fell over the girl?s features having figured that his silence was a no until he anxiously spoke up. ?Y-yes. I can feel it.? Her face beamed upon hearing the news. ?Alright, then we don?t have to wrap your hands. I?ll go tell the doctor and then be back to administer the bandages.? She chirped happily while she exited the room. Her treating form in her gaze, Ryota then looked to his hand. His fingers barely twitching. 

?Is that how it feels to touch another...?" His eyes looked to the door, then back toward the ceiling. _"Her touch was?so warm.?_ 

_Six Months Later?_
It was going on two years, but in that final stretch toward year two Ryota?s body had begun a miraculous recovery. His entire body now unbandage save for his legs. In his room, in the dead of night, sat Tomiko at his bedside. Over time the both of them had gotten on more friendly terms with one another, at least friendly enough where both could tolerate the others company. Now they sat conversing about various topics of the village as well as Ryota explaining a bit about himself to her, something he had barely done the past year and a half. 

?I was nothing but a shell. Unable to feel or care about anything. This world, my life, everything to me was literally nothing, because in the end, it didn?t really matter.? He explained, yet it was more like he was talking to himself. Tomiko could barely keep her eyes open and was simply agreeing with whatever it was he was talking about. ?Hey.? He nudged her gently which earned a soft smile from her as she looked at him. 

?Get out. And go home.? His blunt tone immediately caused her face to sour and jump up out her seat. ?Fine, what?.ever. I don?t have to take that. I hate it when you get like that anyway.? She yelled and unfortunately in state of half-awake and half-sleep, Tomiko stood up to fast as she attempted to storm off and began to tumble face first into the floor, but she was caught. Ryota, on both feet, held an arm around her waist to support her. Her momentary concern for falling was quickly replaced with joy at seeing Ryota standing on both feet.

?Hey, you?re walking! That means all the bandages can come off. Good, maybe you can stop getting like the way you were before and-?

*THUMP*

Her butt hit the floor with a loud thud. Rubbing her sore backside she stared at Ryota with anger at the fact he just let her fall all of sudden. ?What the hell you loser.? She complained before jumping to her feet. Though Ryota only simply stared at her before turning back and getting into bed.

?Shut up.? 
_End_



​


----------



## Cjones (Oct 19, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure XIX Part 3*



Retsu completely overshadowed Tomiko?s form as he pounced on her to strike. Hisashi ran right behind her to try and pull her out of the way, but he wouldn?t make it in time. The three looked to be slow motion just as a blur ran pass Retsu and blood splattered onto the kuniochi?s face. Ryota stood above her with a hand delved straight through is back and out through the front of his chest. The terror on Tomiko?s face told the story, pure shock at not only seeing her friend impaled just inches in front of her, but his blood covering her face. 

?H?h-hey.? He could barely whisper, turning his eyes on Hisashi. ?This?is stupid, we?re enemies, but I get this feeling I can ask you this?.My life for the longest has been without purpose, even when I was given a new life to lead, it only lead me back down this road. My life?will be taken and the village has fallen, but there is one thing that has amounted to something in my life. I can see.? Retsu pulled his arm out of Ryota?s body who began to fall forward toward Tomiko, who held her arms open to catch him.

?Please, don?t kill Tomiko. I know my life was worth something if she?s alive and well.? Tears streamed from Tomiko?s face while she reached out to grab ahold of her dying friend, but he was snatched away from her, another of Retsu arm plunging deep through his mid-section and vaulting him high into the air like a trophy. 

?NOOOO. STOP.? 

The near lifeless body of Ryota was tossed off to the side like trash. Retsu had now turn his sights on the young girl that sat defeated in front of her. Primal fear written all over her as she stared at Retsu?s demonic form that loomed over her. In the background Hisashi continued to call out to the monster, ordering him to stop, but Retsu was unable to hear his voice. There was only silence in his world with Tomiko his new target until.

*WOOSH*

Hisashi arrow plunged into his shoulder, causing him to stop and stare at the sudden object embedded in its flesh and the blood that began to flow, then looking over toward Hisashi. The eyes of his Rimen staring directly back the demon eyes of the monster. It began to walk causing Tomiko to tremble, but he simply walked passed her and toward the boy who injured him. _?I figured that would do it, but now.?_ His walk was unhurried and purposely slow, he was sizing him up. Its head titling over in confusion. Hisashi knew as he looked back that it would only be a matter of time before Retsu decided to strike. There was something wrong with him. There were instances where Retsu would ignore him, but this went beyond the norm. He quickly reached to the transmitter in his ear. 

?Rita, it?s Retsu, we?ve got a problem. You need to get here.? 



​


----------



## Kei (Oct 19, 2014)

_

A Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili
_​
How could she look the person she was over in the eye after what she?s done? There was a thought that he was mad at her, for running his fun, but Kei couldn?t take it. She smiled weakly at herself as she refused to look at Satoshi, she was making excuses. 

Horrible ones, and ones that didn?t fit a leader image she wanted to become.  It?s only been a few minutes, and she was already falling into her hole. How deeper would she go before she stopped? However, Satoshi said something interesting which made her turn around towards him. 

When their eyes met, deep inside his jaded ones she could tell that he was trying to comfort her. By making himself come off as a bigger monster than what she already probably thought of him.  The age of seven, an age where kids were supposed to pure of heart and still learning the ropes. He had already killed someone, already tainted himself with the blood of others, where was she? Kei lived her life with her family, easy and carefree. 

Kei gritted her teeth as she walked over to him and crouched down at his height.  She forced herself to look at him, before a small smile ruined the chances of her being strong. Kei turned away, she didn?t want him to be angry at her. She didn?t want to appear weak, but she still had a long way to go. Kei turned back around to him as she sat on her knees. 

?Satoshi, you don?t have to share yourself with me.? She explained before her eyes began to dash around every article of his body except for his eyes. She gripped her skirt as she took a deep breath and closed them, ?I?m not worthy of that yet. I failed you?.?

?I claimed to be your master and yet.? Kei bit the bottom of her lips as she forced herself to look at him, ?I have a lot of learning, a lot of growing, and maturing I need to do, before that can happen.?

?Forgive me?.I?m a horrible master?..?​
She let her eyes glide down to the rest of his body before reaching for his hand. She covered them both with hers, before placing it on her chest where he could feel her heart beat.

?These are mines, my sins, and my weapon.? Kei said before looking back up at him, ?Tonight you had done nothing wrong.?

A weak smile spread across her face, what was she saying? He has done this since he was young, but still she felt the need to say it.

_?Please forgive me for my weakness as a master and a wielder of these hands.?_​


----------



## Laix (Oct 19, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
THE UNMARKED ARC
*PART 3*
______________________________​Assembled in a quiet cafe was REMNANT, all seated around a table of four  with Tate creating a fifth seat on the end. Attention was focused on  the genius Yamanaka who was reluctantly above the table rather than  under it, typing away on her computer. After what had transpired in Sunagakure with Kirisaki, they felt the information gleaned from her was invaluable. 

"So Kirisaki deceived us unwillingly through having the real Unmarked's blood run through her veins." Saya provided a light recap as she ran some tests on her laptop. With a deadpan tone, she delivered a light jab towards Raiken. 

"At least she just wasn't after your co-"

"Enough of that."

Tate snorted at her comment with Lily wearing a subtle smirk on her cheeks. She was mostly convinced that was Kirisaki's intentions from the start but there was no use arguing. Raiken's former flame instead leaned back in her seat, arms crossed while suckling on a raspberry lollipop. The leader of REMNANT let out a short sigh as he tried to compose all the information they had on the Unmarked. Laying his hands out on the table, he began to gesture along with his explanation.

"We know they're female. We know they live in Konoha. We also know that a boy named Satoshi has met her, seemingly knows of her abilities and used it on Kirisaki."

Rue's eyes popped like she'd just connected the dots and solved the mystery.

"So if we find this Satoshi man, we'll find the Unmarked!? It's that easy?"

"It's not that simple. Kirisaki said he'd... died."

"I doubt that."

All eyes turned to Sayaka who raised her doubts on that fact. Pausing her typing for a moment, she pushed the black spectacles up her nose.

"This guy has the blood of the Unmarked. He knows what it can do, so why would he use it on someone else but not himself?" 

"Perhaps he didn't know what the blood could do and only administered it to Kirisaki as a sort of last resort?"

"None of this makes sense." Attention rounded over to Lily, who seemed frustrated by the muddled facts. "Kirisaki's immortal, right? Jashinism like I predicted. So if she's immortal, why would he give her the blood in the first place? Didn't she say it was in the middle of battle? So surely this Satoshi would've seen her immortality in action." 

Pulling the lollipop from between her lips, she twirled her tongue around it while making flirty eye contact with Raiken whom quickly averted his gaze with a sneer. 

"I think this is bullshit. The bitch's played you for a fool Raiken with these supposed 'facts'. She probably knows who the Unmarked is but isn't telling you 'cause she knows you'll toss her in the trash once we find the real one."

He slammed his hand on the table, leaning in towards Lily.

"You need to get over the fact that I'm not gonna throw her out once we find the Unmarked. I thought we sorted this out in Sunagakure?"

"Everything's sorted Rai." She slipped the candy back into her mouth, rolling it around the walls of her mouth. "I'm just stating facts," Was hissed.

"You're both pathetically horny and likely to embark on an affair. Regardless, I don't really give a shit so could we focus on the matter at hand?" Sayaka's words resonated with Rue and Tate who showed their agreement just with their expressions. Lily and Raiken somewhat agreed too; enough to lower their swords crafted from words and rest back in their seats. "Now you've both shut up, I think I have an idea." She typed a few more things into her laptop before turning it around to face the rest of REMNANT, who all leaned in to see. None of them could quite make sense of what the genius was showing them. It was an official document belonging to the Chūnin Exam Committee created recently, detailing who participated in the exams and who eventually got promoted.

"What are we looking at?"

"_Look._" 

She pointed towards the bottom of the page which showed a silver-haired boy. "I saw him in Kirisaki's memories. Although he's listed under a different name, I'm certain he's the Satoshi we're looking for." The Yamanaka rotated the computer back towards her and continued typing. "It seems Satoshi's death is officially recorded by the committee, killed by a dragon during the Third Round."

Tate raised an eyebrow before inadvertently pushing one of Saya's buttons; the one where you pressure her to get to the point _or_ completely miss the point. 

"So how does this link into your plan?" 

The blonde rolled her eyes. 

"As Lily said, it's unlikely he's dead if he has the blood of the Unmarked and used it on Kirisaki. I suggest we try to find him."

Rue almost choked on her stirred mint tea. 

"Find him!? But Sayaka-san, he could be anywhere in the world! How could we possibly find him!?"

"Rue Rue Rue..." She shook her head with a smirk on her face. "I'm surprised you haven't even realized yet."

The youngest of REMNANT blinked. 

"Realized... what?"

"I know what Satoshi looks and sounds like thanks to Kirisaki. By combining your powers with mine, we should be able to find him if he's alive."

"But Sayaka-san...!" Rue had objections to that plan which raised concerns amongst Raiken and Lily.

"No buts." She closed her laptop and stood up from her seat. "We'll do it as soon as possible. Preferably, we need to go somewhere high for it to work so I can at least cover a few continents. That hotel should do the trick."

Tate and Lily nodded in agreement, leaving the booth with Saya and heading for the exit. As Raiken reached into his pocket to pay for their drinks, Rue grabbed him by the arm. He glanced down towards the girl and saw there were tears forming in her innocent, blue eyes.

"Rue? What's wrong?"

"It's Saya-san!" She croaked. "If we do the thing today she might... She might..."

"Might what?"

The girl suddenly released her grip, rubbing her eyes furiously before taking a deep breath. "Nevermind..." Was muttered as she too exited the cafe~      ​


----------



## Hollow (Oct 19, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
Cults Are Incredibly Messy I



“Yuuko! Go check the mail!”

Startled out of her dream world by her mama’s voice, the girl in question jumped and somehow twisted herself at the same time which, thanks to the small size of her bed, resulted in her crashing face first on the floor. It really wasn’t a great way to start the day but Yuuko couldn’t waste time wining about the pain coming from the general direction of her nose. It wasn’t broken and there was no way she was going to excuse herself out of obeying the Shinohara Family Mama, it would result in a lot more pain than a simple sore nose.

“Yuuko!”

Not giving it a second thought, she rose and dashed to the door, biting her lip when she painfully managed to jab her foot’s pinky onto the door. Damn, it really wasn’t going to be a good day. Running as fast as she could downstairs and out of the restaurant’s front door while ignoring the fight noises from the kitchen, Yuuko threw open the mail box and took a look at what they had received for today. It was her papa that usually took care of such things but if the shouting meant anything, her parents weren’t in a very good mood. Papa probably forgot to pay the bills again. That was probably why her mama was being so insisted about her getting the mail too. 

“Yuuko-chan, you’re getting faster,” her grandpa greeted her when she walked back inside the restaurant. Not even seven am yet, they were still closed and the old man was sitting at the counter with a glass of sake in his hand. “Come, drink a little with me kiddo.”

“Mama would kill you,” Yuuko answered jokingly even as she sat next to him so she could have a look at all the things they had received. It was so much, she was certain her papa hadn’t checked the mail for more than a couple of days. As a fairly popular restaurant, most of what they got was bills, advertisement about new food suppliers and curriculums of chefs that would like to work with the man that was currently facing the consequences of his irresponsible actions. The girl quickly separated everything into two piles so her mama could have a look at it later. There was one flier that caught the girl’s attention though so she kept it in her hands even after she was done with her morning work.

_Dear Friend, 

My name is Sano Aburame, I come from the village of Konoha and I'm currently on a mission to defeat an evil cult. I can't do this on my own however, so I’m seeking friends to help me out! If you are brave! Strong! And willing to team up! Please come and meet me at the docks towards the wave country within the fire country! I will see you there!... Ah... Uh... I'll give you a week! _

“You’re grinning like mad, kid, did you win the lottery or something?” Grandpa asked, staring at Yuuko’s face with a suspicious expression on his own. Leaning closer so he could read the flier over her shoulder, he laughed when he realized why his strange little granddaughter was grinning. “Can’t believe everything you read, Yuuko-chan,” he warned her kindly. “There are lots of bad people out there, looking forward to drawing pretty little things like you into their nasty worlds.”

“It’s okay grandpa! I’m a ninja!” Was the girl’s only answer before she dashed back to her room upstairs. She didn’t know how long that flier had been sitting in their mail box so Yuuko had to hurry up and get to those docks as quickly as possible. There was no way on earth she would throw away a possible new friend just like that. With that in mind, she showered and changed into her usual mission attire before getting her ready-to-go backpack and running downstairs where her mama was reading the flier herself.

“Yuuko, don’t think you’re going-“

“I’ll see you in a bit mama!” The girl cut whatever the woman was saying off and ran outside, headed towards the train station. If she was fast enough, she’d get there in time for the first train towards the fire country.

Back in the restaurant, Yuuko’s grandpa was laughing at the pissed off look on the woman’s face. “That girl is going to get herself killed!”

“Don’t worry, Jun,” he said, taking another sip of his sake. “Since she joined that academy that I’ve been putting some money aside for her funeral.”

“YOU WHAT?”

-----

Yuuko ran as fast as she could, heading towards the very end of the docks. Praying to everything that she wasn’t late to make new friends. The Fire Country was, as usual, beautiful with all its lush green vegetation and clear blue skies. A bit too warm though. But the girl couldn’t lose time with sightseeing, she had a group of people to search for. Thinking it a good idea, she entered a nearby coffee shop to show the lady inside her flier. Laughing a little, the lady pointed at a nearby group outside. Not losing another moment, except for thanking the kind lady, Yuuko made her way to the group just as the girl with the long purple hair was done talking. 

There were only three people and she didn’t know any of them. “Hello!” The girl greeted enthusiastically. “One of you is Sano Aburame, right? I also want to be friends! I’m Yuuko Shinohara, from Kumogakure.”   ​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2014)

Sano Aburame

Crushing Cults and Collect Calling Cards


Docks- Fire Country- SO MANY FRIENDS!​



> ?You mean like this?? she makes a few hand seals, then making a gun motion, shooting between the two boys standing there, knocking her back a few feet.  ?Y'know, I never fail to fire.? she smirks at her statement as she stands to her feet, ?I'm Rindou, this is Chi.? Rindou gestures to the cheetah that comes over to her side again, ?I need him around to be my eye and ear.? she laughs.  "Let's see who else seems to appear.  Hope there's more beauties." she crosses her arms below her breasts as she stands there.




Sano slowly leaned into the white haired kid's ear. "I think she's crazy..." He whispers, "I like it!" Sano stretches out his hand and smiles. "I'm Sano Aburame! I like Tea, Soda, Long walks and bugs! I also like girls cause they smell nice!" A few bugs hover around his head as he makes his introductions. "This is #430 #2340 #11 #120 and finally #45. They are my eyes in the skies!" He snickered a little at his own joke, "Heh..heh, eyes." Sano Slowly calmed himself. 



> There were only three people and she didn?t know any of them. ?Hello!? The girl greeted enthusiastically. ?One of you is Sano Aburame, right? I also want to be friends! I?m Yuuko Shinohara, from Kumogakure.?



"So... Many.... Friends...." Small drops of water began to leak from Sano's goggles. "Hello! Yes! I'm Sano!!" He rushed over to the new girl and began to shake her hand, "It's good to meet you! I'm glad you want to be friends!" He smiled like a dork as he continued to shake her hand. "The big chest lady is Rindou, the cheetah is Chi and the white haired guy is my second best friend ever........" Sano paused a little bit, trying to remember his name and forgetting he had yet to fully introduce himself.  "Guy." 

He rubbed the back of his head. "Ah... I never got his name..." He chuckled a little. "But! We still have some time!!! So let's all get to know each other before we head out tomorrow! I'mma make sure to keep waiting in case more friends show up!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 19, 2014)

_ Hyakka Rindou

Down With the False God! II

_​“Well, I see we have a few things in common then.” She smiles to Sano, reaching down and petting the cheetah.  Hearing the new arrival, Rindou turns around and immediately smirks.  “Oooh~  We have a real cutie coming too.” she struts over and sets her right arm over Yuuko, “Stick with us, and you won't have to worry about anything.” the cheetah standing on the other side of the Yuuko, purring and rubbing the girl's hand. “You're doing it again.” she states obviously to the large cat.

“What? No I'm not.” Chi responded, still purring.

“Yes, you are.”

“Whatever.”

Rindou shakes her head, “I can usually see one thing at a time, and right now, I am completely blinded by the cuteness that is Yuuko Shinohara.” she says, grasping the other girl's hand gently, her violet eye watching intently.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2014)

*Liquid Time

Clash of two Cults*

The church had been fairly hospitable, but then Mion hadn't completely told the members there what they were staying there for; to take over the town of Shunyu (something they should have done a long time back). At the moment there was a period of information gathering and getting to know the people. So far they seemed compliant, though the priest was another abuser of his rights, and there were many a time that she cast a disapproving eye towards the young, fat tub of lard.. Naturally her little team had been going around the church and spreading that Mion was the Chosen One, something that she didn't tell them to do, but would be rather useful in the long run.  She would have to prove to them at some point why she was the Chosen One....somehow. It was fairly out of her hands the last time around - a miraculous, seemingly, self recovery from wounds that should have killed her but the truth was, she had what could literally be described as a guardian angel.

Jill had already started corrupting the men there; insatiable slut that she was, whilst Saya kept love struck suitors away with a smile and a few kind words. Udo regaled the more impressionable people there with stories of how amazing he was; Knoxx sat in a corner and spoke to his pet rock whilst Toushirou diligently practiced his swordsmanship. Mion met with the Head Priest of the church to get orientated.

"I have heard many things about you Miss Sonozaki. The Chosen One hm? Well the texts do say that there would be one to cleanse the world. Perhaps you are she hm?"

Patronizing, condescending, 100% arseholish. Mion didn't care much for this man.

"Well, I make no such assertions. Those that are around me witnessed something akin to a miracle and put me on this pedestal, I am merely a servant to Jashin."Mion said with a tone that made the priest shiver slightly. She was not as pretty as Saya, nor had the curves of Jill but she could intimidate the fuck out of someone. 

"Yes. And it seems one that is quite eager to spread Jashin's name forcibly down the throats of others."

Yup. Definitely didn't like him. That's what their job was and he was making it out to be a bad thing. He probably just went to Shunyu every once in a while and asked for 'tribute' so that the church would continue to protect them from evil. Judging by the number of scared looking, pretty girls in robes and the number of chins this guy had, she felt as though she would be doing Shunyu a favor by ridding them of this man. 

"I believe that is how Our Lord did things, I am merely walking His path, like we all must. To do anything else would be...irresponsible." Mion said, gaining his suppressed ire. She was right of course and they both knew it - it was a lesson that the lazy, greedy priests had forgotten.

"Hmph. It is also our mission to eliminate those that worship false Gods...." he said putting down a strange note on the table. Mion was certain she could have written better blindfolded with her left foot.

"One of your younger members do this?" Mion asked with all sincerity.

"No. Our courier brought this in. Perhaps someone who claims to be the Chosen One would be duty bound to deal with this." he said with a little squeak in his voice. How did he ever become head priest here?

The mission was in the Land of Iron. Snow. She hated the cold, hopefully it would be cold enough where it would be painful, then she would at least get some pleasure out of it. The meeting place was at the Docks of the Fire country, which, naturally was on the other side of where she was currently. More irritating was the Priest's smug little face which she wanted to tear off and shove through his heart. Now she didn't have much of a choice but to accept the mission, and of course he would expect that she would do this on her own. Fuck.

"Naturally. False Gods are an affront to the Order of Jashin and this one will be dealt with in a traditionally merciless manner." Mion said with a smile, before turning to leave and letting her emotions come out in the form of a sneer. " I leave immediately."

The journey was going to take a while, which meant she would have to actually go faster than a lazy meander. She hated running. And to top it off it was some Aburame kid who seemed like a hyperactive ball of nonsense. No doubt joined by others of similar disposition. Just get in, kill the priests and get the hell out.

She exited the Priest's room and Knoxx silently stood in front of her with his rock. He offered it to her. He was a sweet guy. A guy that could pierce your skull with a gruesome bone arrow from a 1000ft, but a sweet guy. Mion declined, with thanks and made her way to get some supplies, grumbling as she did so.


Docks of The Fire Country.

Mion had spent a minute watching those that had already gathered and let out a sigh in spite of herself. Naturally she was dressed in ther Jashinist light armor. Perhaps she could get a few recruits from the mission. If they were competent. And not complete idiots.

"Sonozaki Mion of the Order of Jashin." She said introducing herself with a polite bow and a smile, before taking a more stern stance, "I understand there is a followers of a false God that we must deal with. Let us be on our way and have them know the fury of Jashin. Their deaths shall be long and torturous." she said,  her anger was genuine. Just like in Daigo mercy was not to be part of the equation when dealing with these cults.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 19, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Cloro*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two XVI]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
He had to admit it, shock lingered in his mind. Was Kei really blaming herself for something as trivial as what happened just a little while ago? It was silly, a silly notion to ask something so undeniably unneeded. There he sits, his hand pressed to her chest, he could feel the patter of her heart as it slowed to a normal pace. In the games these two were playing since they had arrived earlier this day. A game of strategy and wits. A game that Kei seemed to want to win so badly. To show that she could be this, this master that she said she was. Now though as they sat in the darkness of the alley, the facade was crumbling away. She had allowed herself to be put into check. She was verging on loss and she was asking for something that she didn't need to ask for. 

Now, Satoshi himself had a choice to make. Does he end the game and finish off what little she had left, or does he bolster her. Elevate her up, give her the confidence to walk into the darkness of his world with a clear mind, strong back and arms open wide? He lets out a sigh, what was he thinking? Was he really that intrigued by her? Was he really willing to dip his head yet again to a female? 

_-Black Sacrifices King_

Mentally Satoshi knocked his own King over, a sign of defeat and he reaches his other hand to her. The Shadows that surrounded her allowed it, they sensed no ill will from Satoshi and maybe even the air of submission around him, "What is there to forgive Lady Sili? As your weapon it is not for me to judge when you deem it time for a life to end." is stated while he pulled himself to his knees so that they are on a similar level. "What failure do you speak of? With your _own_ hand you took the life of the man that threatened your world, your way of life. You stepped further  into the role of master, not from it." is stated while he lay that hand on her shoulder. Satoshi paused mentally, he didn't quite know where that came from or why it came out of his mouth.

Maybe he learned more from Yusetsu then just how to feel for a woman's sound. Learned more just how to grab them in just the right ways, maybe he learned why Setu acted the way he did. Satoshi looked deep into her pools of amber, "We all have sins to bare Ms. Sili. It's not the amount you have nor their weight that matters. It' show you carry yourself with that burdened that will define you." the urge to pull her close was hard to ignore, but Satoshi fought it. Fought it for as long as he could. But there was something about her that made him want to. So softly he pulled her into a hug. It was a strange sensation for him. He didn't know why he did it, it was so random so illogical. It was against everything he thought he stood for and yet he found himself connecting again with humanity. That was his sin so to speak, not being able to completely shake ties with the masses, its why he took Rikka in, why he bleed to allow Kirisaki's curse to remain secret and why he allowed a maid to filter through his mind instead of seeing her as a prisoner. 

This was his weakness. ~


----------



## Kei (Oct 19, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili​_
?Satoshi??​
She said his name as she wrapped his arms around her, pulling her into a tight hug. The act was far from what she would have thought the boy would do, but here he was. Holding her in his arms, making her heart beat faster, she felt her own arms wrap around him. Satoshi was kinder, sweeter, than she could have ever imagined. She closed her eyes as she buried her nose into his neck. She allowed the small amount of warmth that he had to slowly penetrate the coldness of her heart. 

_?Satoshi?.? _Kei allowed herself to say his name again, as a sign that she understood where he was coming from. Though as she opened her eyes and looked up at him, there was something renewed his words gave her strength through the darkness she put herself in.  She would become stronger, there was no doubt in her mind, she will, and she would destroy anything that is left in her path. 

While still holding him, she placed some distance in between them as she looked up at him. She would do it with the help of others. With the teachers she had and the people she met. Kei looked up at Satoshi before shoving her face within his chest. Listening to the heart beat that had soothed the trouble girl, she closed her eyes as she realized that she needed Satoshi.

She needed him?She wanted him?.And as she listened to his pounding heart, she would make him hers.

*[The Next Day]*​
?Do you guys have everything?? She asked Rikka before rubbing the girls head, ruffling it up a bit, ?Did you want anything while we were in Cloro??

The girl laughed under Kei?s affectionate care. There was no doubt, that as this mission progressed Kei had grown a warm spot for Rikka. She had wanted nothing more than to spoil the girl with every fiber of her being. Though the mission was over, and it was time to head home. Everything was packed and the tickets were checked, and the bags would be loaded up. Kei made sure to call home to Yomi, to make sure she knew what was up, and instantly there was talk of business as soon as Kei returned home.

However, Kei business wasn?t done just yet. She looked over at Satoshi who had poured himself some tea and resting. There was still something that ate at her, and she had to make sure the steps she took would be for bettering herself. Kei looked down at Rikka, and crouched down before giving her a tight hug.

?Can you leave me and your teacher alone to talk in private?? She asked, before holding up a pinkie, ?I promise, it shouldn?t take too long.?

Rikka gave Kei a questioning look, before nodding her head and leaving. Kei smiled as the girl stare made her feel as though she was thinking more than what Kei had planned. Children intuition was scary, sometimes, but at the same time it was kind of cute. Rikka would grow up to be a wonderful young woman with the right amount of care. However, she didn?t allow herself to be blinded by the cuteness of someone younger than her.

Kei turned to Satoshi as she neared him, she stood in front of him and bowed slightly.

?From behalf of Yomi, I would like to thank you for completing this mission, and that Yomi has begun to put in a good word for you. Please expect a good report from her as well as a good pay.? Kei stated before leaning back up and giving him a warm smile, ?And I?.I would also like to thank you for being by my side.?

?However?.?​
?I wish to discuss something with you Satoshi.? Kei smile slowly erased from her face. She stood tall and looked down at him as he sat in his seat. Kei held out her hand, ?I want you to become mines, become my sword and shield.?

*?Satoshi?.I want you to become mines.?*​


----------



## Laix (Oct 19, 2014)

NORTH
Halcyon Days
*PART 4*
________________________​As they walked back towards the bakery, Hado decided to get personal and make a few revelations about himself. Despite having just met moments ago on a rather negative note, he revealed he considered North a friend. Her heart jumped upon hearing that word. It wasn't that she fit the trope of a loner with no friends. In fact, North considered all her neighbours in Konoha to be friends. She saw herself as a friendly, well-mannered person who never judged a book by its cover. The only gripe she had with his comment was that it felt soon. Of course, she wasn't the sort of negative person to immediately dismiss their 'friendship' no matter how silly it sounds. Perhaps she could just swallow any doubts, wear the best smile on her face and go along with it.
 
Not quite listening to his ramblings, she nodded along with a pleasant grin painted on her face. Her mother always said "never let a man see what lies beneath". An interesting but very much true motto that North lives rigorously by. Ever the most eloquent lady, she could never let Hado see the doubts that lie beneath. If he thought of her as a friend, then so be it.
 
The boy headed inside the bakery, emerging five minutes later with bags of treats. They found a nice bench to sit on where he handed her the cinnamon roles owed, receiving a thanks in return. Smelling the apple and cinnamon from the freshly baked delicacy was more than euphoric for her. Finally she'd be able to enjoy the thing she'd been most anticipating this sunny morning. 
 
Hado started conversation with the most interesting of topics. He revealed that the person he needed to retrieve alcohol for was a certain Ken Hozuki. Of course his surname made her eyebrows twitch and her eyes widen slightly, for Ken Hozuki was a black sheep of the clan. Truth be told, she'd never actually been told any details surrounding why Ken was considered an outsider of the Clan, but it had to be something substantial and negative enough for the bastard half-breed North to be accepted over him.
 
A small silence passed between the two, one that felt rather awkward. Hado was beginning to regret ever mentioning the man when North finally spoke up. Bangs dangling over her eyes, head lowered and focused on her food, she gave her reply. "I'd rather not discuss him," Was answered calmly before she brought the cinnamon bun to her lips and began nibbling into it like a squirrel. 
 
"Hey, before you help me obtain that thing for Ken, how about we play a little game."
 
A game? The graceful lady raised an eyebrow. Was he going to suggest they play jump rope in the street or hopscotch with their buns?
 
"We each take turns asking each other questions. Ladies first."
 
North nodded along, a faint smirk on her face. This was the most stereotypical 'game' played by guys trying to get to know girls better. She was half expecting his first question to be "how many guys have you slept with" followed by "do you think I'm attractive?" But alas, North wasn't a girl to judge a book by its cover. She would play along and see where this goes.
 
"Okay, a question..." She took a final bite out of her roll before taking another out of the white, paper bag. North sunk her teeth into the next before looking up at the young Terumī heir.
 
"What do you want to ask me? That's my question."​


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2014)

*
Mion

Shunya church - Tough Love I*

Having returned from the mission in the Land of Iron (and not wanting to talk about it) Mion started to plot for the taking of Shunyu - first thing was first however, and that obese priest needed to go. She still couldn't stomach just how many had forgotten the teachings of Jashin....No, it wasn't that they had forgotten but rather they ignored it. How could they forget when they were reading out of the book every morning? This was sheer negligence.

However this was not like the church in Hinowa where she had many things roll in her favor. This had to be much more calculated. From the initial scouting, the church had 5 or 6 templars keeping watch. Powerful ones at that. One thing that Lardo Priest had done right was ensure the Templar division of the church was in pristine condition. The other problem was that they were loyal as loyal could be, enjoying some fringe benefits.

Mion understood that you have to take care of your best. Her little elite squad were given many concessions, as long as they were sensible about them. The Templars here were going to be an issue, and in general the masses in the church were skeptical about Mion's claim to be the Chosen One, thank largely to a sermon the priest gave about having faith mixed with intelligence and not to blindly believe. Ironic considering what he was doing, but if he wanted to cut off his nose to spite his face he was welcome to do so.

"If we take out the Templars then this church is ours. The followers are weak and won't put up a fight, whilst the priest is about as much threat as a wet paper towel." Mion said standing up, addressing the rest of her party. It was in the dead of night and only a few candles lit the stone room of one of the torture chambers. She went down there as they were more sound proofed then any of the other rooms and no-one here was up for late night self discipline.

"Taking out a church?" Saya said her bright eyes giving out more light than the candles seemed to, "Forgive me if it sounds like I am questioning you  but is that really to our advantage. Surely an alliance would suit us better." 

"An alliance with an idiot is more harmful than good." Toushirou replied, "They have a weak leader but strong soldiers. Better we take over the place and be done with it."

"And the Templars are loyal to him." Jill said, "Maybe I can try and seduce them to our side." she said with a chuckle.

"That's a fate worse than death." Toushi said to be greeted by a flash of Jill's boobs which Toushi instinctively looked at.

"Ha! You looked!" Jill said triumphantly

"Shut up and put them away! Stop shaking them! Argh!" Toushi yelled turning away and going red.

"Right. As much as I have faith in the power of Jill's breasts, I think I'm going for something a little more direct." Mion said  with enough authority in her voice to get the others to settle down. " The Templar's loyalty is a problem and their training would mean that no amount of torture would get them over to our side. They are already sharing in the Priests corruption and so they'll want to keep a good thing going."

"Bribery?" Knoxx suggested.

"Would you be bribed?" Mion retorted

"No, I'm not in it for the money....I see." Knoxx nodded.

"Right. These guys are on a power trip. We can't offer that."

"So killing them it is. In their sleep?" Udo asked cracking his knuckles, "I hope not."

"Normally I'd actually be open to silent assassinations, but I would like the masses within the church to follow us. A public display would be the best for that. I'm pretty sure I can call out the Head Priest on a few things and make our intentions clear. We want this church as we feel he is not fit to run it. We challenge the Templars and take it over."

"I like it. So is that happening tomorrow?"

"No - we get a day to do reconnaissance. Everyone choose a target and get to know them. Make friends with them, find out what their weaknesses are. I'll pretend that we are completely on board with the fat fuck's philosophy. Take advantage of what he's offering; girl, food whatever floats your boat. However after we are done with the battle I want 2 days of extreme self discipline for partaking in this necessary evil. I will be joining you in that." Mion said to which the 5 nodded. "Also, I know some of you are teetering on the edge of temptation. Just know this, if any of you betray me..."

She let the words hang. They all knew about her poison - the one that had increased pain by an incredible amount. They knew it was easily a fate worse than death and that Mion would keep them in that state for the rest of their lives. A frightening woman indeed.

"Get some sleep. We have lots of rule breaking to do tomorrow."


----------



## Kenju (Oct 19, 2014)

*From The Beginning Till The End, Your Warmth Is Everlasting*
*Level*: 
Three
*Sight*:
First
*Stage*:
Kumogakure 
*Difficulty*: 
Extremely Hard
*Health*:
100%
*Track*:
Parting Song











----


_
I step into a white room filled with all sorts of medical supplies and tools used to support the life of those in need. In this room is a single woman with long red hair resting in a long bed. I've been in her countless number of times, probably so many that I could guide my way through while blindfolded. After all she, my mother, has been in this room for years. To make sure she isn't alone, along with myself, I come here everyday. I'd stay inside here all day if I could but she always says I need to go outside and make new friends.

As the beam of light from the autumn sky lights the room, I step closer into a place that might as well become my home. Upon taking notice of my presence, she turns to face me with her sunken cheeks. Being, looked at by that cheerful yet sadful look, I timidly cast my eyes down to the side. I really am pathetic, this is my mother, and yet I unconsciously let my timid self spur up.

I'm not acting like this because I'm nervous of her, afterall, she's the closest person I have and the one who I feel an unbelievable amount of comfort around. Instead I'm shaken by what I've decided to tell her. 

Upon seeing my in my daze, she's the one to speak first,
_
"Amata..you're going aren't you?"

_I look up in a bit of surprise, not only does she move straight to the point, but she's spot on in her question. Though I suppose it couldn't be hard for her to see through me so easily. Mothers really are amazing, had I had some sort of time machine, I'd tell my younger self to cherish her more often. Then again, if I had that sort of convenient tool, I'd change a lot of things, but the cold logic of this world wouldn't let such a convenient thing be possible._

"....Yeah, I am.."

_I squeeze those words out of my throat. Trying to push away my distraught, I turn to look back at those eyes that have watched over me for a long time. This time, I remove the lid holding back my feelings and let them spew from my lips,_

"I want to see him,...My older brother, I can't just stay here knowing there's someone out there that could help fill the void. It's not that I'm ungrateful to you, mother, you've always been there for me no matter, what even in your condition, but I...."

"I know,...just me myself isn't enough,"

_I reluctantly listen to her words that give a sense of loneliness in them, even with those eyes full of strength that look off to the distance at the open window,_

"I've always known about what you've had to experience, but because of my situation, I've been a terrible mother that couldn't properly comfort her own son, but no matter how I tried it wasn't enough. Say Amata, even I'm scared of having you leave me, probably when you finally leave this room I'll burst into tears, but I know it's for the best....if it's for you, then I can deal with anything. So, I'll have to put my faith in this brother of yours,"

_I start to tear up even now, my clench my fists tightly with all I have to make sure these emotions don't spill out on the floor that reflects my pitiful expression. I've been so close to her for so long, just the thought of being gone for so long is pulling tightly at the strings of my heart. However, she still hasn't let out a single tear, so even my weak self has to hold tight,_

"Yeah,..thank you, mother...I can't say it enough but thank you,"

_In my blurry vision, I see her pat an open spot next to her on the bed. It's the sign I've been given for so long. So without her having to say anything I know what it means; 'Amata, come sit next to me,'

................................

Once I sat down, we had a very long conversation about the past and the present,

the good and the bad,

How I felt and about how she felt,

Even when I said i'd try to hold back my tears, my weak self let them spill out pitifully,

I tried to get the most out of this comfort that I wouldn't feel for the days, months or maybe years to come,

At the end, there were two things my mother made sure to  ingrain into my head 

One;_

"The world will not always be kind to you, I'm sure you know that. It can be a cold and harsh place, but there are still many beautiful things aswell, so let them be your warmth. In other words, make sure to not let your heart frost,"

_Two;_

"Once you've finally met him, please make sure to come back. I'd love to see this dear brother of yours,"
_
That smile would also be painted into my memory,

Even my weak self, felt I had gained some strength

No matter how much I wanted to cling, I had to let go for awhile, so this weak lonesome chick had finally left his tender mother's nest. _ ​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 19, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō 
*Sacrifice
_____________________________

I turned out of Thalia's room, heading straight towards the elevator. There was no trace of Aurora, as if she just up and vanished from the premises. I figured it was because she didn't want to stick around and chat with anyone, she did seem rather impersonal, so it made sense. I approached the elevator on my floor, but surprisingly instead of it heading down it was heading up. Aurora hadn't taken the elevator, it would have been still going down if she did. No, she must have seen it was on the bottom floor and turned to take the stairs. Who would decide to take fifty flights of stairs over waiting for the elevator? Regardless the elevator continued to head up, until reaching the fiftieth floor and pinging, notifying anyone near by (aka, me).

The door opened up, with Saya leading the front. She walked past me with her computer in hand, focused on something specific. As she walked away out came Lily, who turned her face away as if she didn't want to admit that I was here, Tate who didn't even care as he followed the two women in front of him, and finally, Raiken and Rue. Rue seemed to hang back with Raiken, as the large blonde approached me.

"How did your mission go? You look...troubled."

"...No, it went...fine...I don't really want to talk about it..."

"Hmm, is that so?"

He admitted. I felt bad about not talking about what happened but it wasn't something I wanted to remember, I just wanted to forget the whole thing existed. I wanted to forget that the girl existed. With a sigh we stood side by side, walking slowly through the hallway as the others led the way. As the silence grew for ten seconds I decided to ask:

"So what are you guys doing? Didn't Thalia say that you all had to be out of here?"

"We aren't scared of her. Besides, Saya thinks we can find a clue about the Unmarked if we go to the roof."

"Is that so?...Why?"

"We're going to use that lead you gave us, about Satoshi. Saya and Lily doubt that he is actually dead. Saya is going to try and track his whereabouts by using her abilities."

"Doubt he's dead? Why? What reason would you have to believe that-"

"Because why would he administer you with the Unmarked's blood when your immortal, while when he's on the verge of death he doesn't do it for himself? It doesn't add up."

"No...Satoshi wasn't dying from physical wounds...It was internal...He took poisons that affected his body, it gave him a temporary boost in abilities but it ultimately killed him because he didn't have an antidote..."

"Even if that's the case it shouldn't be a problem. Poisons, from my understanding, just breaks down cells and harms the body in that way. As long as it didn't affect the brain his body should have been able to regenerate..."

"But that's assuming he was able to inject himself with the Unmarked's blood though!"

"Yeah...That might be assuming a bit much, but it's the only solid lead we have."

I had to accept that answer he gave me, I knew this would be a major break through if real, so I had to allow Raiken cling to this option. Truth be told, it made me a little happy if it were true, Satoshi would be alive and Zell wouldn't be as cruel and unfair as I had previously assumed. Now with this thought I hoped Satoshi was alive, I wanted to see him again, no matter how much torture he brought in my life. I turned my eyes back to see Rue still walking behind Raiken, but unlike normal, she was sad.

Why was she of all people sad? This young girl, I had taken great inspiration just admiring how happy she was all the time. After being kidnapped by DIVERGENT, taken from her family, experimented on. She's been through hell and back, and she was only twelve, but even after all of that she seemed happy and chipper like a young child. But now she seemed sad, as if something was weighing heavy on her mind. A frown crossed my face as I hung back a little, walking next to the girl.

"What's wrong Rue?"

"I-It's nothing..."

"Are you sure?"

She simply nodded her head. I was unsure of what else to say to the girl. I just figured it was one of those times where the world she had experienced had caught up to her. No matter how far you push it down it will eventually rear its ugly head and explode everything that you've been repressing. It was obvious she didn't want to talk, so I walked closer to Raiken, holding his hand as we approached the stair well. 

"So, how was your morning?"

"My morning? Nothing of note. I woke up, took a shower, got dressed, met the others downstairs, we ate at a cafe and then headed back here to enact this plan of Saya's...Are you sure you don't want to talk about your morning?"

"No...I'm fine..."

I admitted. Aurora's heinous actions still remained fresh in my head. But why did I hold her in such contempt when I was looking forward to see Satoshi? Satoshi wasn't one I could really consider a friend, especially after he tried to kill Zell and I. In fact, he loved hearing his victims screams. I talked him out of doing that for a while, but if he is still alive I wonder if he's up to his old deeds. Aurora at the very least kills her targets with almost no pain, no suffering. Just quick and straight to the point...No, I couldn't think like this. They were both in the wrong, whether they let them suffer or not. With a sigh, I turned my face towards Raiken, giving him a small peck on the cheek.

"Don't let Lily see you do that, she'll go crazy."

"I don't care if she sees me doing anything."

I kissed him on lips this time, as he lowered his head to meet my lips. After separating we kept our hands together, walking in unison into the stairwell. All the others were almost to the roof, only having to go up one flight of stairs. In the distance downwards I could hear a small clanging of metal, I assumed it was Aurora, still making her way down the fifty stories, as her armor echoed through the stairway. Raiken, Rue and I made our way up the stairs, and finally, onto the roof. There, Saya had sat down her computer, with Tate and Lily standing around her. As we approached her Rue's expression became even more depressed, not saying a word as chakra charged through her hands, ready to be placed onto the Yamanaka. Saya made a handseal, closing her eyes as Rue placed her hands onto the blonde women. Green like chakra and symbols spread from Rue to Saya, seemingly powering her. We stood there for a good three minutes as Saya's eyes tightened and tears welled from Rue's eyes. I wondered why she was acting so sad, until I noticed.

Blood was starting to drip from the Yamanaka's nose and ears. Obviously something was up and it was harming the girl. Was she searching cross-continent for a man that might be dead? A jutsu of this scale could be too much for this girl! What could it do? Cause brain damage? Some other internal damage that couldn't be healed? Why was she going this far to find a man that might not even be alive? The women's eyes widened, as if she found what she was looking for. Blood dripped into a small puddle on the ground as she collapsed onto her knees. Rue immediately knelled next to her, as if to help her. Panting, Saya reclaimed herself announcing:

"I found him."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 19, 2014)

_*

Ren Houki*_
FAMILY TRIAL INTERIM*
*____________________________​
He didn't usually like to splash out on restaurants. In fact, Ren usually thought it was a waste of money and was typically perfectly content with eating ready cook meals at home or cooking to one of the more modest shacks nearby. For a team meeting though, it was different. He could hardly treat his team to a meal at some cheap sushi bar down the streets. Ren needed somewhere classy, and somewhere with privacy. In this respect, Hakoda's Four Seas was the perfect place for that. It was one of the most illustrious restaurants in the entire country, let alone village and boasted seafood spanning all the way to the distant waters of Kirigakure. Usually, one needed to make reservations months in advance, but a quick hacking with his Lanterns meant only a wait of twenty four hours instead. 

The room he reserved for his team of five was spacious and wide, broken into two areas. One half was essentially a lounge area set up with a large television, couches and an en suite in the corner, while the other half was the main dining area with a large round table with a rather ostentatious chandelier hanging above it. A letter had been sent to everyone in the group, telling them of the meeting, when it would occur, the venue and the suite number. 12 PM, Hakoda's Four Seas and Suite 98. 

It was currently 12:10 PM. 

Ren sat at the end of the large round table, dressed in a pale blue dress shirt, black pants and brown brogue shoes. A cup of tea was held in hand, though he gently set it down after a sip. The Houki tossed a glance at the clock hung up on the wall and sighed, his fingers tapping at the table irritably as he uttered...

"They're late."
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 19, 2014)

Kukiko Yukimaru
Yuki the Ice Phoenix​
Kukiko stumbled back into the frozen wall, no escape that was for certain but she had done what her father and Yuki asked that was the important part, right? Bringing her arm close to her chest the phoenix appeared to smirk wickedly, "Good job my sweet."

Kukiko brought her hand close to her chest attempting desperately to keep it warm, but Yuki's sudden change of personality had not gone unnoticed, suddenly and without warning her legs gave way, collapsing upon the stone cold floor. "You sought freedom, in a manner of speaking I am giving it too you. That is of course, assuming you survive the branding."

Her eyes honed in on Yuki doing her best to try and regain some composure but nothing would respond, her body felt as heavy as the stone she now lay upon. She couldn't move, and she most certainly couldn't do anything to try and stop whatever this whore had done to her but it was quickly came to an end, fading into eternal shadow.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 19, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Senju Clan Compound

_Approaching Normalcy: Part I_

----------​
Taneda put the phone down as his conversation with Ren ended, looking over towards the brook ahead of him. While it was true that he'd been meditating, on another level he'd been pushing himself to begin mastering more jutsu. He put the phone down and then looked to his sparring partner, Hida Gajiru. He had agreed to the spar despite being a bit bitter after their last run in; it'd ended with Ren, Makoto, and Yukino helping Taneda down Gajiru in the middle of the commercial district of Konoha because Taneda had caused him to rage. But Taneda was still an old friend of the family, so he'd still help him when he needed it, despite his feelings personally. "Done with that little interruption?" he'd ask, and Taneda would bow. "Come on, then."

Taneda wasn't ignorant to his shortcomings, not by a long shot. He knew that close combat and physical strength were his main shortcomings in terms of moving forward as a genin. So in order to counteract this, he'd called in an old...family friend, to try and get him into shape. The results had been harsh.

At first Gajiru had layed Taneda out rather easily. He was stronger, moderately slower, but had better endurance than the Senju, and so he had a rather difficult time moving against him. Taneda's blows did little when they connected, and Gajiru made use of some wide arcs and swings. But that wasn't enough, not for Taneda's new patrons, the Senju.

"From your left!" Taneda blinked and raised his guard, forearm blocking a Dynamic Entry from Makoto just barely as he skidded to a stop a few feet in the opposite direction. Because of his shadow's constancy in protecting him, the Senju had made a simple restriction; they oversaw his training, but if he wanted to bring in friends or acquaintances, that was fine. But that didn't mean he'd escape their standards.

Gajiru charged in from the front, and Taneda fell into a defensive stance, his shadow manifesting in front of him to mirror that, and keep the Hida from tackling the Senju. He rocked his body back as Makoto came in for a straight punch, but then didn't expect a follow up from the side, taking it on the chin and stumbling. "Sloppy." 

He felt a too fast lunge from behind him, wind dancing against his cheek in the wake of the move. His shadow wasn't quick enough, even mirroring his own speed and weight, and he felt the collar of his shirt and the fabric just above the small of his back clenched as he was grabbed, picked up, and then thrown across the outdoor sparring area, Yukino Yuri on the delivering end of the blow. His shadow flitted and flexed, cushioning his landing a tad as he rolled and instantly got up. 

The exercise was simple, really. Survive for as long as he could against not one, not two, but three taijutsu proficient shinobi, all at least Chūnin at this point, if not higher. He wasn't supposed to be fighting them, no, his strengths would never be direct combat, he was more of a battlefield controller, messing with terrain or other factors to snare or trip up opponents. So what he truly needed was training in how to defend against more powerful taijutsu users.

But no time to think.

A flicker of movement, Makoto coming in from the side. Taijutsu didn't have to be all about physical skill. He'd made himself lighter to better evade them, and used his chakra threads to throw in some debris or obstructions in close quarters spaces. He'd been slipping blood and soldier pills (well, one of each) to increase blood circulation and get his breathing better, and keep up his stamina. Though for the most part he was getting rocked. 

Makoto had gotten faster since the exams, and as he flew in from the side, Taneda realized that was actually an after-image, and his shadow blocked too slowly. A fun fact he'd been learning from this, was that his shadow reacted to sensory data the same as he did; if it was tricked, it'd block an afterimage while the actual shinobi socked Taneda in the jaw, sending him flying. He landed again, and then slowly got to his knees, realizing someone was standing above him. Lurching to the side, he barely avoided Yukino's downward punch, and then bounded up to his feet, shadow rising up to exchange blows with Gajiru as he tried to get in a shoulder tackle from behind. Taneda grinned as his shade took the blow, and then ducked as he realized Makoto would be attack him again, then brought his hands up to guard against the kick that would be coming after the higher punch. Aim high, then low.  Yukino saw where he was moving to land, and planted a foot before sending out a flurry of kicks, and Tenebrae came to life, casting aside each as they came at the Senju, and then he skidded to a halt, looking over each of them. They were certainly pushing him hard, but how long exactly could he continue to keep this up? Even with all of his minor chips and advantages, this was beginning to wear on him...

It was difficult, but he was beginning to place the pieces together, in how he needed to move to get the hang of this. It wasn't just about speed, it was also about...rhythm. Understanding how the opponent's body moved to get away in time, footwork, how he kept his shoulders aligned. Gajiru favored powerful, direct movements, but just a slight change in degrees could have him charging towards his right or left, so if he feinted, he could catch Taneda out. Yukino always kept her eyes on his center of mass, and that was how she ended up throwing him so easily, despite her seemingly average strength. Makoto hit like a sledgehammer and was fast on his feet besides; the simplest way to defend against him was to brace for a gradual increase in power and speed from his blows as he struck out.

"That's enough." came a voice from the entrance, the sliding door being cast aside as Taneda's...guardian, stepped down. "An early lunch is being served. Clean yourselves up and come to the table." She stepped back, and left the door open, leaving no time for any of them to reply. Makoto would happily accept of course, and instantly rushed inside to wash his hands and towel himself off. "Food, oh yea!" Yukino seemed a bit irritated with having been told what to do, but stalked off inside with the grace of a cat, arms folded over her middle. "Tch."

But Gajiru, he was different. It put him in an awkward position, eating with the family that had taken who for all intents and purposes, had been a cousin to him, Taneda. But it was food, not good as Fumiko baa-sama, but still...good. Probably. The Senju were a very traditional Clan like the Hida, but Taneda having left was still a sore spot with them. He gave an indistinguishable grunt, and then moved on. "It's been...good to train with you again." As Taneda stood there, he felt the cells in his right arm begin to pulse a bit, and flexed his arm slowly, giving a solid punch as if to test. They didn't have regenerative properties like he'd seen from Edie Nakano, or from footage of more powerful shinobi in eras past, but it did help marginally. He flew into a series of defense punches, taking a boxing stance, ducking and weaving from imaginary blows as his shadow came to life and he was literally shadowboxing. As the gesture faded he stood back up and Tenebrae returned to his resting position, and Taneda gave a sigh, closing his eyes. "Step by step."

----------

The majority of the family had departed by the time lunch was over, the table cleared and Taneda sitting there with his sparring partners. It'd been a rather simple lunch of bean spout salad, miso soup, and seared and roasted fatty tuna, served over a bed of ghost pepper rice. Makoto was snoring gently as he slipped into a food coma, Gajiru quietly picking his teeth with a toothpick he held between his stout fingers. Yukino, ever the lady, patted her mouth down gently as she set her napkin down, and bowed to the host. "Thank you for the meal." Gajiru grunted, but nodded as well. "Thanks."

The older woman nodded, and then stood. "Wait there, Taneda-kun." She disappeared, and returned in a moment with a package, offering it to him. "This came for you in the mail." He took the parcel in his hands and then looked up at her, a bit perplexed. Then he looked back to the unmarked package, though it had his address, and began to open it. Inside was a note, and also a piece of equipment. Or, clothing.

In it was a flak jacket, and a note that congratulated him. Taneda stared at the note, just blanking out in that moment, then looked up at his matron. "I...I got promoted to Chūnin."

Makoto was suddenly on his feet and awake, grinning from ear to ear. "Really! That's awesome! Congratulations, Taneda-san!" Yukino nodded her head, as if she'd foreseen such all along, and Gajiru quietly excused himself from the table as the older Senju woman at the head of the table nodded. "Well done, Taneda-san." 

He flipped over the note and then stared a bit more, putting it into his pocket, watching Gajiru as he left, and frowning slightly. He doubted things would ever be completely the same between the two of them, but that was simply how these things went."Thank you. May we go for our afternoon walk now, Senju-san?"

She stared him down, expression impassive, but eventually nodded. "Normally we'd tell you to go back and train more but...in light of your performance, yes." She nods to Makoto and Yukino. "Thank you for assisting him with reaffirming his weakpoints." Taneda waited the appropriate amount of time, bowing to her as she rose from the table, and then exited the compound quickly, turning the note on his promotion with another message on the backside to ash in his hands and then scattering them to the wind.

_"Nice work, Taneda-san. Make your way over to the R&D Headquarters when you have the chance, please. Got some important news for you!"_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 19, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Cloro*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two XVII]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
There they kneeled in the alleyway for what seemed like hours caught in an embrace that neither seemed to want to part from. She kept her head buried in his chest as he held her. It was a strange feeling and in the back of his mind Satoshi wondered if this is what normal people felt. Wondered if this is how regular folks got along. That they weren't just another tally mark, or just another face in the crowd. Allowing one hand to life from the small of her back he rests it on her head. Perhaps this is what life really was, not his skewed view that was painted in the blood of others. Just maybe ....

No, he couldn't allow himself to think like that, he wasn't a normal person. He'd done proved that time and again. His actions were that of a monster, but for tonight he'd discarded that side, he'd comfort Kei, allow her to take solace in his arms, it was the least he could do for she had brought him some joy in the last few hours. So he could shoulder this. Resting his mouth on the back of his hand he allowed her to take all the time she needed, there was no rush. 

To him it was an untold amount of time, but eventually Kei was ready to leave, the air was damp and it being Fall there was a chill in the air and her choice of dress did little to keep that snap of cold away. Standing she allowed Satoshi to put an arm over her shoulders as they made their way back to the Hotel. Everything was dark now, there were very few lights to see from most of the buildings. Life was settling down all across Cloro with people sleeping soundly in their beds. Others were up, watching late night TV or drinking heavily because despair of an impending war loomed over the distant Horizon.

Some sat in sadness with letters clutched in their hands shedding tears over lost love, Ryun's wife was in this group. She sat on the edge of the bed they shared one hand upon her stomach the other with the letter he'd written her loosely hanging in her fingers. She couldn't believe it, what had he done that made him run? Who was after him and most importantly. Why was the Nakano seal on the money he left for her and their child. She was going to be sick, somehow in the pit of her being, she knew. Just knew that she'd never see that warn smile again. Never hear him laugh again. Never .... 

They walked for the better part of ten minutes, just taking in the night air as they did. With the hotel in sight again, they'd be soon welcomed to a warm room. As they neared their door it flies open, "Room's all clean Zan!" is happily chirped as Rikka appeared in the doorway. She'd been peeking through the blinds because she was eagerly awaiting them, "It took you forever to find her though, what took so lo... oh..." the girl covered her mouth and giggled a bit. Prancing back she allowed them to enter the room. Separating Kei walked to a bed while Satoshi made his way to the bathroom, like Rikka had stated. It was clean, he couldn't see a trace of blood and she'd collected all the bones from the tub.

"Remind you to buy you, your favorite dish when we get to Fuzen." he stated leaning on the frame of the door. The girl grinned ear to ear, she remembered all the great desserts that Fuzen had, she only hoped she could still find her favorite. "Why don't you two get some rest." is stated as he walked over to the desk. From the folds of his bloody coat he pulled a small notebook before allowing his Sand technique to fall away. Dark Sand flowed into his clothing soaking the blood in as it did. Soon he was left in his body suit and relatively clean as he scribbled in his notebook, "..." Kei peered over his shoulder to see what he was writing, it was in a weird language she'd never seen before. 

"Zan, you can log what we used tonight later." the young girl complains giving a hint to what he was doing. 

_-The Next Morning_ 

Kei stretched as she pulled herself from the bed,looking around she sees that Satoshi was sitting in a chair opposite of a sleeping Rikka, his head was bowed and it looked as if he was napping. It was a strange way to sleep but, "The shower should be good to use, it's clean." Nope, he wasn't asleep. Which begged the question, did he sleep at all? Walking pass the desk, Kei spies some drawings he'd done and they looked like designs for a doll of some sort which deepened the mystery around the white headed Genin even more. Opting to hold onto the question for later she enters the bathroom, to her awe it was like there was never a torture in there, never a death to speak of.

-Later

Stepping back into the room, everything seemed to be alive. Satoshi had brewed a pot of tea as Rikka finished getting all their things ready. Small seals littered all their baggage and she had packed away the file that Kei had stolen so she could give it to Yomi. 

Sitting Satoshi watches as Kei and Rikka talk, really it was like seeing to sisters. That was how well they seemed to get along with one another. Which wasn't surprising in the end. They both grew up in Fuzen and the people of Fuzen seemed to have a strong bond, regardless of social class. It was curious though, Rikka tilts her head and gives Kei such a look after she asked her to do something and a moment later she was walking out the door alone. 

'?' 

Turning from the door his vision is filled with Kei's form as she stood before him. First it was simple business, she thanked him for what he done on Yomi's behalf. Then she also thanked him for being at her side. Simple stuff, nothing she really had to do, he enjoyed it. All of it, the next few sentences though, they almost made him choke on his tea.  ?I want you to become mines, become my sword and shield.?

*?Satoshi?.I want you to become mines.?*​
The boy was left in more shock now than where he was when she thought that he blamed her. All he could do was set his tea down and look at her, that hand hanging toward him, wanting his decision. His skills being wanted was one thing, people has hired him for his abilities in the past. This however was different, no one ever wanted him to be theirs. Since being raised to kill by Kiyoko that is all he was ever good for, another tool to be used. 

His eyes lock with the golden glow of her amber eyes, he saw nothing there that wasn't inviting. She was so forward with her wants. So to the point and sure that he found himself admiring that. At first he was confused as what to do. He'd never been pursued before but it wasn't off putting , so he takes her hand in his and stands. Walking around her to her back he steps up to her. Still holding the hand she offered he lays his chin on her shoulder. Allowing it to be cupped there and between her neck. "What you are asking isn't impossible Ms. Sili." is whispered as he wrapped his free arm around her waist while his other hand and her's rested on the opposite shoulder his chin rested.

"To make me yours. All you have to do, is never drive me away." he whispers gently.~


----------



## Laix (Oct 19, 2014)

NORTH
FANCY
*PART 1*
_________________________​
To her pleasant surprise, North got a letter through her door bright and early this morning. It was addressed from Ren Houki, a young respectable heir within the village who had personally selected her for a mission. She was already incredibly flattered to receive the phone call earlier in the week inviting her on to the mission and now he revealed he wanted to take her and the rest of the team to dinner at the gorgeous _Hakoda's Four Seas_: A luxurious restaurant and reputable server of the finest sea food the land has to offer. He'd even gone as far to book one of _Hakoda's Four Seas_ suites, something North has only dreamed of dining in. It features comfortable seating along with a private lounge for guests to wind down during their meal, be it enjoying television or just having a chat with a glass of ros?.

She was excited. How could she ever repay Mr Houki for such kindness? While not poor by any means, North did not possess the wealth that allowed her to treat a group of people to one of the most expensive restaurants in the Land of Fire, let alone Konohagakure. Containing her beaming smiles, her sweet blue eyes wandered down the letter towards the bottom which detailed a meeting time.

At first an eyebrow was raised with concern before her eyes bounced up to the blue clock perched above her front door. Then they glanced back at the letter with shock.

The meeting time was 12PM sharp. By the time North had gotten around to reading the invitation, it was 11:32AM.

Her heart racing, she immediately discarded the invitation and dashed over to her bathroom for a quick shower, feet pounding against the wooden floorboards. No matter what, she couldn't be late. It would be so unladylike and embarrassing!
 _________________________
​ 
Thirty minutes later and she was ready. North wasn't a girl to spend hours in front of the mirror applying layers and layers of foundation but she also wasn't a girl to throw on any old rag and fly out the door. Half an hour had been spent which considering she was preparing for dinner at an expensive restaurant with people she was unacquainted with was impressive. Usually it would've taken something close to fourty five minutes but North shaved fifteen off by wearing her hair in a tight, perfect bun rather than attempting to tame it. Stepping out the door, she wore one of her best _cheongsam_ dresses, crafted from the finest silk with blue adornments and linings. Clear pearls dangled from her ears while white stilettos were strapped to her feet. North couldn't help but feel slightly out of place dressed so formally at lunch time. On the positive side, she was confident those worries would evaporate once she arrives. _Hakoda's Four Seas_ was such a posh, elite restaurant that she would look out of place if she dared under-dress.

While she considered taking to the roofs, North opted instead for a brisk walk bordering into a sprint when moving through quieter, less populated areas to save her dignity. Ten minutes later and she finally arrived where she spoke to the ma?tre d who led her to the room booked by Ren. 

Sliding open the doors, she entered where she saw the young man seated at the vast round table, one hand tapping impatiently on the table and another wrapped around a glass of tea. Her cheeks blushed slightly, the embarrassment at keeping him waiting washing over her. Then again, she noticed that nobody else was here. It brought light relief to know that _everyone_ was late rather than just her.

"Good afternoon," She smiled, unsure whether to use his first name or his last name. Would he rather he maintained a formality or did he prefer to be more personal with his comrades? No, she couldn't let herself get too flustered over this! North let out a very faint sigh, taking in the air before seating herself on one of the sofas. She crossed her legs, straightening her dress to hide her modesty before plastering a perfect smile on her cheeks.

"Thank you for this invitation. I'm honored to be invited to such a luxurious establishment!"
​


----------



## Cjones (Oct 19, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure XX Part 2*


_With Hisashi?_
My shadow was engulfed by an overcast of another. I then felt myself get the chills, just a bit, hate to admit it but that?s the truth. This caused me to turn around only to be met with the sight of Retsu towering over me. The jinchuuriki stared at me with the eyes of an oni that honestly seemed to glow a fiery white. Seemed I brought the rage of the beast upon me. And with Rita nowhere in sight, it looked as if I would be dealing with this on my own.

??.Damn.  I think to stop being the nice guy, those fuckers always finish last.? I owed no obligation to that Ryota guy, at all. Saving his friend? Who asked that of some guy trying to kill him? Better yet, why is that some guy actually doing it? I think I knew the reason why actually and I believe Ryota sense the same thing which is way he asked me. No one wants the person they care about the most to die. I understand that all too well. 

?Now, now big guy, there?s no need to get all slasher all me. It was only a joke, a quip, a knee-slapper. There?s no point to get all violent, we?re bros. Come one don?t be such a lemon, baby.? His retort? A tilted head and step forward and before I knew it he was charging me. I could feel my nerves stand on end as I evaded a swipe of his hand and jumped back. Its hand more than enough power to decapitate me it was a clean shot. 

?Don?t be like that Retsu, after all we?ve been through together, are you really trying to kill little ol His-!? 

*CRASH*

His fist slammed into the earth and heaved up the entire portion of the earth I stood upon. I guess he figured he would me make come to him. On instinct I pressed off the platform to jump away from him and back toward the village, my error in judgment. Everyone knows how difficult it is to dodge in mid-air and despite Retsu rarely showing any signs of advanced intellect, battle was thing it excelled out and its instinct is what often lead it to victory. It followed in the sky right behind me, arm ready to thrust into my body. An arrow glowed in my hand as I prepared to meet his charge head on until someone intervened. 

A glance of steel flashed just above the brow of Retsu, nicking the side of its forehead as he underneath, out of harm?s way and landed on the ground. The assailant landed beside me with their head hung low as they glanced down to the broken word they wielded, a small steak of blood that was tantalizing as it flowed ever slow toward the edge and then fell like the dew off the grass. They then turned to face me and I nearly jumped out of my skin with worry as I Masami standing before me.

?I finally found you, Hisashi.? 

Retsu immediately went on the offensive. 

?Joanna, get out of here.? 

She quickly turned followed by a casual swing of her sword expelling the small streak of blood that had lain on the tip of her blade. Retsu hand met her broken sword as the sound of metal clashing with flesh met in a melody that sung throughout the forest. Retsu, clearly the superior, sent Masami soaring across the ground. Going along with the momentum, Masami twirled through the air bracing on a nearby tree. The flash of the dead man?s eyes reflected off the side of the blade as she thrust the blade alongside its face with a tussle of black hair. When planted firmly on to the ground, the Senju slid on her heels to attack with a backward lash, catching Retsu fist which sent flying backward on impact. 

Masami?s reactions, while still in need of work, were fairly accurate and precise. The way she swung her blade, her swift and sometimes awes inspiring agility and her body that swayed like a leaf in the wind?it was like a dance when watching her, as there were no wasted movements in her hustle and flow. Her form was graceful, artistic even, a ballet that was to be shown to the world to become the masterpiece it was destined to be, Meeting the beast in a clash barely able to stand underneath his power. And since her arrival, she was able to peer into the face of this individual she was attacking and quickly, fear overcame her. 

?W-what is this?.thing.? I could see it on her features, Masami?s fear wasn?t fear born from intimidation from Retsu, not at all. The moment Retsu leaned forward to gaze into her eyes, she saw something that change her entire ebb. That drop in guard allowed Retsu to disarm her and raise off her feet by the throat. Retsu only stared at her, confused at what it was seeing, even bringing Masami closer down to eye level to inspect her. 

?Let?me?go.? Masami gasped. I ran toward the both of them with an idea in mind. An arrow conjured in my hand I plunged into Retsu?s arm to keep him from attacking. ?Masami, mokuton, use it on Retsu.? The wispy red cloak of Chomei that raised wore flared up as if to ward off the attack. Masami struggled against his grip. Using her free hand she clasped Retsu?s arm to try and break the hold he held on her. 

?L-let?? To both Retsu and my surprise she had suddenly began to overpower his grip. To add further mystery on to this the cloak of chakra began to flow off of Retsu?s arm and onto Masami, completely covering them both in its veil. This strange occurrence refueled the Senju princess?s vigor as she began to lift Retsu?s arm off her throat and hold it in place as she dropped to her feet. 

​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cjones (Oct 19, 2014)

*The Invasion Of Fuzengakure XX Part 3*


---

_?How is she doing this? Stealing my cloak off my newly evolved? Pupae this is the lucky roll of 777, just who is this? The feeling I?m getting is?.?_

---

?Let Hisashi and I go!? With the power of the cloak her body began to forcibly sprout trees and extend their branches at Retsu, completely overtaken him and knocking me out of the way as they wrapped around his body. The bijuu cloak quickly dissolved for the both, as the sudden growth on her back grew into sky and snapped off as Masami feel to both her hands and knees. It didn?t take long for me to be by her side as my hand began to glow the brilliant green of the shosen jutsu. 

?How were you able to do that?? I asked, but Masami looked far too tired to try and explain. Her skin was pale, close a mess and her breathing was ragged. The only thing she could do was look at me and give a very wispy smile. ?You?re safe?His?a? Her body grew limp and fell over into my arms, I almost panicked, but luckily all she seemed to have done was fainted. In front of us Retsu stood entangled in roots. The static grin on its face vanished and all that remained was the normally hallow eyes I had grew accustomed to seeing. Setting Masami down, there was only one thing left to do. In all the chaos, Tomiko hadn?t move, simply cradling Ryota in her arms just behind all the ensuing chaos. I saw her tense as I approach, but she didn?t turn to look at me, keeping her back toward me.

?You shouldn't turn your back to the enemy.? Tomiko only sniffled in response as she continued to look down at Ryota. ?Kill me.? She demanded. 

?No. I won?t.? 

?Kill me, dammit. I?m your enemy isn?t that what you?re supposed to do?? A sigh escaped from me, she was going to make this hard. 

?You aren?t our target, so I?m not going to kill you.? I explained. 

?That?s stupid. Listen to me as long as I breathe I won?t let you take Ryota, so if you won?t kill me than at least?? Tomiko pounced from her position with weapon drawn. ?I?ll kill you!? It was pretty rough watching this. I understood how she felt, the sadness at watching the life slowly fade from him, unable to do anything to save him. And as I stared into her eyes with mine, I could see no evil in her. The only thing that reflected in our gazes with powerlessness that threatened to overcome her.

Okure Seken Tegotae 
(Delayed World Effect)

To her everything in the world seemed to have come to a snail?s pace. Her blade unable to reach me as I simply walked out if it?s path and to her side. Before I decided to end all this, as she passed me, she whispered something to me that I will probably never forget. A look of apathy covered my face as I listened intently to her words. 

?Your eyes are far more demonic than that monster's.? Was what she told me in passing before her entire world faded to black? 

Now with all that done, I placed her body unconscious body up against the side of a tree. Just a few minutes later Rita descended from the sky on top of, hopefully, our ride out of this place. The scene before her was astonishing, particularly, she took great interest in the giant mokuton construct that housed Retsu?s body. 

?What happened here?? She questioned. 

?A lot, but we have the jinchuuriki. Mission accomplished.? 

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 19, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Liquid Time*

*[Ruins of the Pit, Sunagakure]​*​
[In the Wake of a Cult's Desolation II]​*[Liquid Time]​*

Really? Really?

*REALLY?!*

This couldn't be the Aburame that had sent out that flyer, no it couldn't could it? The boy wearing the goggles sized himself up against Satoshi and he was quite a bit taller, four inches give or take as he passed his hand over Satoshi's head. This is confirmed as he rattled his height off before tossing an insult, or what was perceived was an insult. The green eyed boy blinked, this was no way to start a mission off. But soon he go the feeling that this boy was a bit mentally challenged. That he couldn't be the one that sent the flyer. This had to be some lost kid who needed his mother. So, to do himself a favor he started to scan the area for a insect loving mother who lost her larva.

Then, to his dismay, the boy wearing the goggles spilled the beans, asked about the 'mission' and for the first time Satoshi was picking a god to pray to let him be talking about something else and not the mission that related to the 'evil' cult. The Aburame hooked his arm around Satoshi's neck as he started to explain in excruciating detail how they were going to be 'super awesome ninja dudes'. Pulling away from him Sano made gun gestures and slashing gestures before grabbing his chest and toppling over the crate he sat on just moments ago. 

Not overly impressed with his antics the Suna native turned to his shoulder and flicked away the few bugs that were left there. Well, there was no mistaking it now, he was one of those bug brained walking hives. Sighing as the boy popped up from behind the crate, why couldn't he have busted his head or something, Satoshi listened as he went on. Sano was starting to remind him a lot of a certain redhead that grated his nerves just as badly. Ill intents started to well, do something oh. Please do something so I can ...

The not so nice thoughts that were running through Satoshi's mind are quickly interrupted as a voice called out and in the next instant something passed between Sano and he which caused his cloths to rustle in it's wake. Of course the blowback on the girl, she was knocked back, was a bit more powerful. Satoshi's eyes cut to the purple haired Kunoichi as she regained her footing. Outside the strong hair color, the boy is quick to notices her breasts which she seemed to like to flaunt by wearing her vest zipped only so far. Introducing herself as Rindou the Genin pulls his head to her face, she wore an eye patch and introduced her feline friend as Chi noting for them, that he was her eye and ear. 

That told the Genin either she was injured earlier in life, or was born that way. Either way, a half bind and deaf person may be trouble if the mission was more than it appeared on the surface. A nice rack wouldn't do much if that was all she brought to the table. Sano, as dimwitted as he seemed, seemed to catch on too, but he was figuring crazy where Satoshi was thinking useless. Introducing himself he ran up to the girl and said damn near the same thing he had said to him moments ago. "He's memorized that .." yep, this was going to be one of those missions. As bug boy was talking another girl walked up, this one was a bit more quite looking. Sadly, she was just as ... green as Sano seemed. There weren't here to make friends. They were here to do a mission. 

"I'm called Zansatsu." is stated to being merely called 'guy' what was he? A bowl cut reject from Konoha's silver age?  Curiously as people showed the one eyed girl walked over to Yuuko and began to ... really? Well this was turning into quite the group now wasn't it. Gullible one and two _probably with a combined IQ of 6_, a puppeteer and a lesbian with a cheetah. Satoshi furrowed his brow while he pinched the bridge of his nose. "I'm going to get something to eat." is muttered as he started to walk toward them, maybe a wave will come by and get the bug boy, the two women could live. The thought of food made Sano pause as Satoshi walked by but before a suggestion could be made another person walked onto the dock, a look of ill will about her. 

Sonozaki Mion is how she introduced herself, well that was pretty normal. She seemed sane too... 'of the Order of Jashin' well that thought flew out the window. A cultist come to fight cultist. Now this would prove interesting. At least he could somewhat see eye to eye with her, they both had blood caked hands. Well, "Now, this may prove interesting." 

Walking by her toward the Village Satoshi gave her a run away look before Sano could kill brain cells, "Boat leaves tomorrow." he states in passing.~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 19, 2014)

_*

Ren Houki*_
THORN OF THE HOUKI*
*____________________________​
"Good afternoon," North said affably as she entered the room, giving a bright smile. Her eyes hovered around the room and her smile receded somewhat, giving way to a not so subtle shade of red as she seemed to realise that she'd kept Ren waiting. Although, before that escalated, the girl seemed to quickly bring it under control, and made her way to one of the leather couches. Her oriental dress was a tad short around the thighs though, and the Kirigakure girl seemed all the more aware of it as she reached her hands down to straighten the bottom of it out. 

After adjusting it and making herself modestly comfortable, she looked back up at the boy with her large slate-grey eyes. "Thank you for this invitation. I'm honored to be invited to such a luxurious establishment!" She beamed, once she settled in.

Ren gave a smile, quietly thankful that his chosen team mate seemed very agreeable. Good help was hard to come by these days and his previous experiences with working with girls on missions had left him more than a little jaded, but he was glad that the kunoichi from the Hozuki Clan appeared both competent _and _amicable. At least, for now. 

"Don't think much of it, North-san. It's the first time we've met, after all. I'm hardly going to have us meet in some shady shack down the alley," he replied, taking a sip from his cup of tea.

Ren tossed a cursory glance at the door to her immediate right, his cobalt pupils giving off what seemed to be a glow from North's perspective. Perhaps it was just a trick of the light? She certainly didn't recall the Houki Clan having access to any ocular kekkei genkai - unless she was just forgetting something about them, of course. 

"He's here," he commented and set his china down on the table. 

"Who?" North asked curiously, her immaculate eyebrows furrowed in subtle confusion. 

The door burst open with such force that, for a moment, both Ren and North were afraid that it might be thrown off its hinges and blasted straight into the latter. Shin Jeeha walked in, dressed in slim fitted white chinos and a black dress shirt, his curly auburn hair kept carefully in a deliberately windswept look. 

"Yo, Ren, sorry I'm late!" He said, though his cheery tone seemed to betray his words. The fire user didn't seem particularly remorseful at all. Jeeha's purple eyes settled on North, then widened a little as he looked her up and down. 

In an instant, he was sat in the couch immediately next to hers, a hand through his own thick, messy locks. Jeeha gave a smirk which he assumed to be suave and looked at the blue haired girl. 

"So, who are you and where have you been all my l--"

Ren quickly cut across him. "Can you not hit on our team mate five seconds after you walk in? I don't want you to scare her off."
​


----------



## Kei (Oct 19, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Keil Sili_​

She closed her eyes as she let the presence of him fill her senses. His breath, the steadiness of his hand, and how close he was to her. A small smile formed on her lips as she felt his nose tickle the crooks of her neck. Satoshi was very touchy when he was playful, but she turned around to him, and looked up at him, she wasn?t playing a game with him. She reached up and cupped his face, his jaded eyes watched as stroked the side of his face. For a minute he looked at her before closing his eyes and leaning into the hand.

?I?m serious Satoshi, and I want you, your body, mind, and soul. I want every part of you.? Kei explained seriously, causing him to open his eyes and look at her, ?I want you to belong to me and only me.?

Loyalty was the word she wanted to use, if she didn?t think that word was too heavy for him. She didn?t pull away from him, but actually she let her hands roam down to his shoulders. Kei didn?t have to look up at him, to know that he was watching her. Watching as her eyes centered on his shoulders, and nothing else. However, he gave her a waist a simple squeeze, without words he was telling her to continue. 

She weakly smiled, ?It?s not like I?m asking all this for free. If you say yes, Rikka would have a home, and you will too. Fuzenkagure would become both of your safe havens.  She will go to an academy, she?ll never be alone when you can?t take her on a mission, and more importantly, if anything happens to you, I?ll watch out for her. She?ll have the things you can?t provide for her 24/7. You can still do what you need to do, I won?t impose on your life or your art.?

?And the only thing I ask?.? Kei unbutton the top buttons of his shirt, enough so his right shoulder was bare.  Her breath caught in her lungs as she realized that she was going through with. She wanted him to understand how serious she was about this. Kei opened her mouth, and bit into his shoulders. 

She gripped his back, so he wouldn?t push away as her teeth broke through the skin. Although she wasn?t done, she allowed them to sink deeper and deeper, until she felt something metallic rush into her mouth. Kei broke away from him, before looking up at him, his blood glossed over her lips as open her mouth, letting the blood hit her shadow claws. It was a blood pact, or a weaker version, they would now be able to find him, and distinguish him from the rest.

Kei rubbed her lips clean before looking up at Satoshi, ?That?s my leash for you, you are mine, and I ultimately decide where you live and where you die.? Kei grabbed his shirt pulling him down, ?No one is allowed to make you bleed like I did. No one will be able to have you like I do. You are mine, body, soul, and mind. Every bit of you belongs to me.?

?As long as you see this as truth, you won?t ever have to worry about me driving you away. Rejecting any part of you, I accept every ounce of you, as your master.? ​
Satoshi was still pretty tall, and so Kei stood on her toes and sealed the deal with her lips. Gently at first before nipping the bottom of his lip and pulling away from him with a smile.  

She took a couple of steps back?Before looking at him?.

?Let me have you?.?​


----------



## Hollow (Oct 19, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
Are You Afraid of The Dark IV



?Just dolls?? The girl quietly mumbled to herself as she walked down a dark hallway. Having been left alone after Taberu?s reminder not to damage the dolls severely, Yuuko had slowly began wandering around the place with nothing but darkness to greet the gentle echo of her footsteps. Her flashlight was out of batteries so she only had the dim moonlight from the windows. ?Dolls?just dolls?? She repeated her soft mantra. Her dark purple eyes were as big as they would ever get, trying to make sense out of the shadows. She held a kunai in one hand but the other was free to shake with the same rhythm as her lips: fear. 

Sometimes, Yuuko got really annoyed at her own terrified behavior. Everything would be easier if she didn?t constantly give in to her fear but-! 

?AAAAAH!? She screamed at the top of her lungs as something soft and ticklish caressed the tip of her nose all of a sudden. She fell back, tripping over her own feet and landing hard on her butt?somehow?she felt she was falling one too many times lately. Maybe she needed more training. The pain was useful in snapping her out of her small trance though and when Yuuko reached forward to pick up whatever had tickled her nose, she laughed. It was just a feather. It didn?t matter where the feather had come from. No. Yuuko would not let her mind work in finding the reasons behind the feather?s presence there. She would simply believe it flew inside from a nearby open window.

A couple more steps and she found said window. What, so it was closed? No problem, Yuuko would open it herself and fix the problem. And the clucking sounds coming from behind her as she leaned on the windowsill? Just her imagination? ?Cluck!? Sounded right next to her ear. Her fear suddenly gave into adrenaline and she kicked the wall, supporting herself into a high jump that allowed her to avoid the creature?s beak in time. Yet she still gulped as the doll managed to crack the sill and wall in half in one hit. 

?CLUCK! New recruits need to work hard! CLUCK!? In the darkness, Yuuko could only distinguish the tall form of what seemed to be a chicken. ?CLUCK! If they don?t, we?ll bury them in the graveyard! CLUCK!?

The girl?s eye twitched. Why did the thing rhyme? Was that the pizzeria?s managers attempt at pleasing children? In her youthful fourteen years of age, Yuuko would assure anyone she met that rhyming really wasn?t as funny to kids as adults seemed to think it was. More than any little brat would admit, the rhymes were stupid and insulting towards their actual cognitive level. But she couldn?t take her sweet time frowning at adult?s idiotic ideas of what is pleasant to kids or not; Yuuko needed to move. 

Given the damned doll was more annoying than actually scary, Yuuko finally began to think clearly as the bird practically flew behind her, leaving the floor cracked behind the girl with all its beak?s attacks. She sincerely hoped that was all the bird had to offer, it was easy enough to dodge with her running at a high speed. Akane had reminded both girls that they couldn?t harm the dolls earlier but there was nothing stopping Yuuko from getting the wire she had packed with her and tying the chicken up. But she had to get to her backpack first!

Forming the ram, she flickered multiple times to give herself a boost without actually using that much chakra. It was during the fourth flicker that she happened to look to her side and notice she had company. A giant rabbit ran with her, jumping whenever she flickered so he could catch up with her. The thing was actually quite cute, like a giant stuffed animal smiling at Yuuko with those huge teeth. ?Have you ever played the chubby kid game?? It asked in a cute, high pitched voice, the words so rushed and hyper Yuuko had to pay close attention to understand.

She giggled and shook her head, not stopping the run for even one second. The bunny was cute and probably harmless, one big furry friend, but the chicken was still behind them. ?Well, it?s when you put a kid inside your mouth and say chubby kid. The one who can fit the most kids and still say the words wins! Do you want to play?? _What?_ Yuuko?s eyes widened as the bunny suddenly lunged at her with his mouth wide open, revealing rusting sharp teeth inside. ?We can start with you!? 

"Eek!" The girl jumped ahead as fast as she could, but she couldn?t completely evade the attack as the teeth grazed the skin of her right arm sending tears to her eyes. Yuuko couldn?t stop to think about her own stupidity or the blood flooding down her arm though. With two of those things behind her, she needed to find a way to survive. And she needed to do it quick!

The wire. If she got it and managed to put enough distance between herself and the toys, Yuuko could set traps and capture them. But first, Yuuko needed to get to her backpack.

Would running the hell away now be considered treason?          ​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 19, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Senju Clan Compound

_Approaching Normalcy: Part II_

----------​
The trip over was quick; he'd said goodbye to Yukino and Makoto as they parted ways on the way over, and stepped into the front lobby slowly, looking about. "Hello? Is anyone about?" The inside of the building was sterile and pristine, like some sort of new age lab, with all the appropriate amenities and furnishings to make it operational.

There were a few shinobi moving about, documents in their hands as they went down this hall and that, and then one noticed Taneda, rubbernecking as he paused his step to observe him. "You're...Yoshitsune's student, right? He's expecting you, head down to the fifth floor." Then he continued on his way, hauling his documents in a manila folder off to places unknown. Taneda watched him go and then headed down the elevator to the fifth floor. It was simply a silver disc of some impossibly hard material, that went down a glowing vertical tunnel before letting him off at his floor. He wasn't sure what the different floors had on them but...

Each floor of this building, unbeknownst to the Senju, was built further underground and adhered to a very specific schematic or plan. The layouts were all unique, and some made use of very odd designs. The building integrated _Ryūmyaku_ from the terrain into its form, and made use of them to give the base advantages. Taneda moved through the winding hallways, and began to pick out two details. His throat was beginning to feel sore, there was no one here on this floor...and he was beginning to feel as if he was lost.

"Hello?" And like the last few dozen times, there was no answer. And that was when panic began to set in. Had the man said nine, instead of five, and had he emptied himself on the incorrect floor? A floor in which an experiment might be underway?

And the air here, it was...almost stifling. Stale, arid, and thick; he was realizing he was beginning to choke here. He slowly brought a hand to his face, taking his glasses off. He'd been conceptualizing a jutsu that would help in a situation like this but he wasn't quite sure what that would accomplish if he couldn't even get it off...

_A few weeks prior_

The concept was simple. He'd been conceptualizing a lot of techniques like this as of late, ways to sort of rewire his chakra network to give it auxiliary functions. Taking his chakra and turning it into a power source for systems and networks he also crafted from chakra, or modeled off the bodies processes. The results were an odd breed of medical ninjutsu, that was a bit more like mad science than it was healing or supplementary skills, but still effective in their own rights as well. The first stab at this was his _Center_ jutsu.

The concept behind it was simple. Create a secondary, more powerful layer of chakra over the membrane that covered the eye in order to block out harmful debris, and also mimic the visual acuteness of some nocturnal creatures, widening the spectrum he could see. It also filtered impurities from his lungs consistently, or at least that was what it was supposed to do. As of yet it'd been creating problems.

He'd begun using noxious gases so that he could immediately notice how well it was working. Weeks had been spent on putting together the formula to perform the technique, complex calculations, but the best troubleshooting he could perform was on the job. It'd done a lot to edit out a strong percentage of the harmful toxins in the gases, but he'd still passed out while exposed for too long. What's worse, it'd begun to burn his eyes, little by little; his performance of the jutsu was top heavy. It started out strong, but little by little gave way to lessened effects, leading him attempting some new solutions.

Focus on one problem at a time. First, the ocular problem. Instead of focusing on blocking out the impurities that were bacteria or smaller pieces of dust, just form an airtight chakra barrier about the eyes. Stimulate the cells in the eyes and trace it back to the brain to improve vision. Within a few hours, he was seeing in pitch blackness like it was nothing, and mirrored the effects of a sandstorm, fine with seeing through smokescreens, underwater, and through poisonous mists. But next was the hard part.

He couldn't breath in those conditions, and it was all for various reasons. Pencil pushing for a bit longer, he considered what the problem was at its core. What he wanted was air, which was a mixed bag. Trace elements, nitrogen, oxygen. And everything else, whether dust, sand particles, smoke, or water, he needed to be sent out. So the solution, again, could be boiled down to a barrier concept; create a barrier that didn't allow any substance besides the magic ratio of nitrogen to oxygen to other trace elements through. It was a nightmare to parse out at first, but over time he began to understand what he was poking at. Though he'd yet to try it in action...so it was all up in the air.

_At present_

Taneda made the handsigns and then drew in a deep breath, bracing for the effects therein...and realized he was beginning to breath fine, and furthermore could see appropriately. Was it working?

He heard a bit of clapping from behind him, and turned, his eyes widening as he realized just what this floor was. Simply put, it could be called...chaos.

The Fifth Floor​

"Wow, I didn't expect that you'd have gotten the hang of that technique so...swiftly. Well done Taneda!" his sensei called from the ceiling, the Senju looking around wildly as he observed how this architecture that made no sense, and clashed at such improper angles and edges. "How does...this place work?" 

"Exactly how it looks like it works. But what we have to tell you doesn't exactly have much to do with it, so feel free to just listen. We were greatly intrigued by your Tenebrae technique, to the point that I am the one that is congratulating you on your induction into the Research and Development Division. I pulled a few strings to have the note sent with your Promotion note. The Senju are our benefactors so they're aware of who is and isn't apart of the group, and I didn't want to trust such an important note to just anyone, you know?" He smiled from his upside down position, labcoat flushed and hanging around him. "We think you could do...so much _more_ with that technique. Think on it a bit but...it protects you, yes? But wouldn't a suit of power armor be better for you than a...bodyguard wearing armor? The process could be greatly streamlined. Think on it. But for now, well done. Meetings are on the third floor every other Thursday, please do not be late."

And before he could open his mouth to reply, the Hida was gone, leaving Taneda to his own thoughts. Just what was Yoshitsune getting at with that comment? He'd have to think about it but...it sounded like he meant that Taneda should try and modify Tenebrae. But how could you wear something like a shadow as..._armor_?

Then, something hit him as his mind started to cycle back. He was supposed to be meeting the others at the...that place? For the mission?

_12 PM, Hakoda's Four Seas and Suite 98​_
Taneda winced, clutching his hair in clumps as he reeled through what he needed to do. Slowly, living with the Senju had taught him what he should and shouldn't do in polite company. More or less he made a list of social cues and triggers and used those to decide how he conducted himself and handled situations instead of winging it. The result was that he was gradually drawing himself out of his social ineptness, and could begin understanding others properly. His internship with the R&D department had confined him to only the first few top floors, but he'd kept spare clothes there just in case; and the entire place was outfitted with plenty of resources. Multiple libraries, labs, an armory, meditation rooms, and places stranger still. Moving through the bathroom in the barracks, getting ready and then flying over towards the meeting place.

He arrived wearing a pristine white dress shirt, black suit jacket and slacks, a muted blue sweater, and combed...his hair, polished his glasses, and made sure his loafers were polished. Matching tie as well. Although he didn't have an eye for fashion, he was good at memorizing facts, figures, and memories, along with an eye for detail and precise fingers. By the end of it he looked prim, proper, and pristine, ready to introduce him to old friends and new ones alike.

And although he'd...made strong strides towards improving his interactions, it was still far from perfect. Instead of moving through the front desk and meeting with the host to be directed towards the suite, he came to the window just outside the suit, and then with a quick Seppa, turned the glass to sand, and slipped through, greatly streamlining his arrival. Then, he brought the sand to life and it all glided back into place through the small circular opening he made, and he reverted his jutsu, turning the sand back to glass, and turning back to the other as he lowered his hand. "Sorry we're late. The meeting slipped our mind, unfortunately." He looked over those already there. Ren, of course, and the two he reasoned were North, and Jeeha. He bowed. 

"A pleasure to make your acquaintances...this one is Taneda Senju."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 19, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Cloro*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two XVIII]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
Her nimbleness in his hold was impressive. Showing those dancing chops Kei turned to face him and allowed her hand to caress her face, it was something he never had happen before, but he liked it. A soft touch, enough to make steel melt. But he didn't pull away. In her web he was getting twisted into more and more. She said he was serious, he wasn't any less. If she wanted him. All she have to do is not drive him away. Give him no reason to depart from her. He was pulled in already, he knew that. His clone knew that and unlike the women in his past. Kei was playing to catch him, she had her sites to keep him. Nothing more, nothing less. All it took, all or nothing. Most of what Kei said was mute to the boy, he was focused on her now, the words she spoke was an after thought. 

Her roaming hands made sure that Satoshi's attention was to never advert from her. She lay her argument out on the table. She was offering a home, not only to him. But to Rikka and care for her that he could never be able to supply for her. Those alone were good incentives for him to say yes, but the  offer was still being rolled out. They would school Rikka as well take care of her if any thing happened to him then there was the offer that he could continue to do his work. That he didn't have to change, that Satoshi could continue to be Satoshi. Anyone could see that Kei was swinging to win this battle before it even started. She then came with a price for the grand offer. Unbuttoning his shirt though, it seemed that her mind went blank. Satoshi was curious as to what she was about to do as she bared his right shoulder.

Without warning she bit and bit hard while she pulled him into a tighter embrace digging her fangs into his flesh. It hurt, but he didn't yell, more so a tingle ran up his spine as he felt the warmth of his blood start to run down his chest and back. She was feisty, something that he could appreciate. Breaking from him she opened her mouth, blood ran down her chin allowing those shadow creature to take it. It was a pact that she was looking for. No, not really looking for, one that she got even if the boy would have objected her shadow had his scent.  Now closing her lips she smiles at him while wiping the blood away, it wasn't a smile she normally saw her give, no as she cleaned those lips it was a sultry smile she crafted. Satoshi's heart raced even as he bled from the wound she gave him. 

Proclaiming that he was her's she reached up to him to him and pulled down and feinted a kiss, no it wasn't a feint she planted her lips on his and a rush flooded through him, what did she want again? What was it? It was hard to pull a thought together, he'd been caught and his mind, heart and blood were racing to the moon. Again she bites sending a shiver down his spine, gently she pulled on his lower lip before pulling from him. 

"Let me have you...."​
She, she wanted him? Satoshi looked at her, pulling a hand to her chin he tilts her gaze to his, it was his turn now. Pulling in he kisses her too before pulling close to her. From the hug his hands snake down her back and pull up on her black dress shirt. Rubbing up her back he half dances with her before grabbing onto the zipper of her skirt. Unzipping it he allows it to fall to her ankles. Again a kiss comes, but it was to her neck  as he grabbed the bend of her right knee and pulled her thigh up to his waist. Cupping her ass with his left hand he pulls her up onto the dresser while knocking the lamp and Jashin bible out of the way. Setting her down he caresses her thigh while pulling at a button of her shirt. "You asks" is mumbled as he kissed her collar bone, "For a simple thing in exchange for so much." is added.

Kei didn't say a word as Satoshi caressed her, she wrapped her arms around him instead as he moves from her thigh to her lower back, like in the study he massaged her back, but it was so much more now as he slid his hand down her panties he touched the base of her spine and rubbed all they way up to her bra massaging every inch with his fingers along the way. The hand that was playing with her buttons slid down her shirt to her waist and he pulled her closer then either thought possible with a half hug. Walking back he lifts her off the wooden surface she sat, allowing her to wrap her long legs around him. Both were breathing hard now he sits on the bed. He spins to his side so he could lay her atop the sheets. Resting her there he pulls some blue locks from her face before running his thumb over her smiling lips, "If that is all you want, it's yours. I will give myself to you, be your shield and your sword. Your plaything." is stated as rubbed her stomach. Pulling to her neck he runs his hands up under her shirt and kisses her again.


----------



## Kei (Oct 19, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
Main Arc
Kei Sili_​


Satoshi submitted to her, and her will, way easier than she expected. Though easy wasn?t the right word, maybe he happily submitted. His kisses told a story about how it ached inside of him to kiss her lips, to have her body close to his. A small smile crossed her lips as she grabbed the back of his hair and bit down on his bottom lip, harder this time, rougher causing him to hiss between their lips. 

 Satoshi didn?t allow something as silly as hair pulling from getting what he wanted, and he wanted Kei?s lips. So with almost a force he never used with her before, he launched for her lips again, causing Kei to let out a small laugh.

When she leaned up, he placed his body weight right back down as his hands touch every inch of her. He probably knew, he probably had a feeling that her body was poison. Every time their lips met, he was purposely engulfing the venom seeping deeper and deeper into the pit she made for him. Each inch of her that he explored and laid kisses upon, every slight nose that escaped his lips, that made him wanted to kiss her more, was a deep dark pool that he was purposely drowning himself in. 

?Satoshi?.? She purred his name causing him to lift up, his jaded eyes was filled with warmth that was only directed at her. They were so glazed, that Kei didn?t know if those eyes were really his. However, seeing this side of him, she smiled as she cocked her neck to him, _?Mines??_

_*?Yours??*_ He answered before nipping the area she exposed just for him, he was completely and utterly trapped, and as she felt his teeth graze over her flesh, she bite down on her lips as he returned the favor of her bite on his shoulders. 

She grabbed his shirt and with all her strength she turned him over so she could be on top, before he could even lean up to grab another greedy kiss, she had leaned down and kissed him. Feeding him the poison that he was so happily feasting on before breaking the kiss and letting her hands glide down his chest. 

Kei smirked as she saw his chest heave up and down, so flustered, poor Satoshi~ 

_?We have to go~? _Kei purred before getting off from on top of him, she could almost hear a grunt of displeasure of ruining the game between the two, but as she picked up the article of clothes that he had taken off. She turned to him and licked her lips, ?That was shocking~?

She slowly placed everything back on before turning around him, ?Want to help?? She asked as pointed to her shirt and smiling, but then she laughed as she turned back around. And buttoning them back up, and zipping up her skirt, she straightens up her hair, and everything was back to normal. Well everything except Satoshi and his little mess.  Seeing him like that brought a bright smile to her face~ The poor boy, she wanted to ruin him some more.

?It?s almost-----? Rikka opened the door, to see a smiling Kei, fully dressed, ?time to go??

?Ah, Rikka, thank you, I?ll check us out.? Kei smiled as she rubbed the girl head before leaving the room.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 19, 2014)

RanxChika

Guarding The Gala

Orchestra City- Wanna F--- you like an animal
​
 Chika woke up the next morning, before even the sunrise shown, she felt fine, raring to go, and stir crazy. She felt as if she had way too much energy, and if she wasn't allowed to leave, she was going to leap right out the window. There was a small argument that was won by the kunoichi and she left the hospital within the hour after doing the paperwork.

Today was the day of the Gala, a big fancy party where they would be taking part by being the bodyguards of a lord. Chika couldn't stand herself, she was sure...she was sure they could spend a bit of time...blowing off some steam before they had to work.  She wore the ripped apart clothes from the night before, sure it wasn't covering much, but Chika didn't care...She had her mind and body set on something much less than innocent.  Her mind was filled with such unpure thoughts that they would make a professional blush in shame.

She was a guardian with an instinctual draw towards that to which she was vowed to.  She was being drawn to the mansion that they were to be staying in.  She knew, no matter what state of mind Ran was in, she could find him there or on her way.  The rush she woke up with began making her drool in anticipation as she got within sight, slowly unbuttoning the rag-like shirt she wore, her breath becoming shaky as she walked up the steps and opened the door, coming face-to-face with Ran.  The shinobi was just about to leave when Chika came through to push him back into the building.

?Chicka-!? Ran got out before she threw herself against him, very obviously taking all her possible restraint not to ravage him where he stood.  Her lips were filled with addicted passion, her heartrate had spiked, so much that even Ran could feel it.  She was ever so greedy with his affection.

She slowly peeled his shirt off of him as his hands took her's,  "Ah love ya Ran, an ah'm sorry if ah hurt ya.  But dammit ah wanna fuck ya so badly." she grasps the shinobi from around the waist, pulling him off the ground and pressing her lips against his in a deep kiss, biting his lip as they part.  From that position she moves further into the building, throwing him against the wall, his legs wrapped around her waist as the kunoichi pinned his arms upward with her palms.  Their lips rarely separated, she moves them away from the wall and down to the couch where things just seemed to get hotter.

Five minutes and a broken couch later the pair end up on the floor...where things get much too explicit to write about here.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 19, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 10*


The young Terumi flinched when he heard the mayor's voice. He couldn't face her, there's no way he could face her. He took a few steps back, stopping when he noticed he was about to step on Umi's head. Hado didn't know what would be worse, staring at the blood on the floor that he had caused, or meeting the mayor's cold gaze. He found himself much more comfortable staring at the floor. Fortunately for him, Ren didn't miss one beat. He and the mayor went back and forth.

While this went on, Hado had completely blanked everything out. Stupid... He was so stupid. He was so sure that the ribbon was simply programmed to make the girl feel fear, to dissuade others from pulling it off. After all, she didn't even know what would have happened if she pulled it off. His emerald eye stared deeply at the blood. That blood... Was on his hands. He hoped, he foolishly hoped that this was nothing but an illusion, but as each second passed that hope withered. 

He wasn't sure how he felt... How does anyone feel after they take an innocent life? How does anyone feel if they take a life in general. The best word he could use to describe how he felt would be conflicted. To put it simple, what he had done made him feel like complete utter shit. However... He wasn't shaking, he wasn't sobbing. Sure, he felt sick to his stomach as if he could puke any minute... But was that really the extent of his remorse? He had just killed somebody, and yet what he feels now is no different than what he felt when he had the flu. What kind of human being was he?

"We were wondering what our next directions were..." The voice of someone other than Ren or Yuki was the thing that snapped Hado out of his stupor. 

"Directions..." She replied blankly, as if she had forgotten completely about the mission. Her anger had completely taken over her. In a mere second, her facial features relaxed, and her professionalism had returned. "The four of you are to go to this location." She handed Ren, who had been closest to her, a marked map. There were two red circles around two locations on this map of the town. "I want you to go to this location first." She pointed at the red circle. "Me and my authorities have cracked down on a lot of brothels, and have recovered a lot of girls... Girls that can still be saved." She eyed Hado with a stare that looked right through him... He had been the one closest to the girls body. The red ribbon that was now soaked in the girl's blood was right next to his feet. 

"I just know Jōji is behind all of those brothels, but he has managed to slip away from the law because there is no solid evidence. We never actually caught him inside any of those brothels. What I do know is, he is the owner of this local strip club, the pudding and pie. All his dancers have the same red ribbons as Umi."  She paused, allowing all of the information to sink in. "We also have reason to believe that during the night, he allows people to 'rent' his 'dancers'. Supposedly they take the girls to motels to preform sexual activities, which makes this place more complicated than your ordinary brothel. Before you go... I'd like to inform you of a few things. All the missing girls, they've been found throughout the multiple brothels we've cracked down on. Every girl you'll see in there are of legal age, and apparently there willingly. This isn't a rescue mission, what we need for the four of you is to figure out a way to break this red ribbon curse. Me and my forces will handle the rest in due time." 

"You have two places marked in this map. Why?" Ren asked the mayor.

"The second marking is where I want you to go next after the strip club. As for why... It's a long explanation. Basically in this house you'll find a tree... Destroy it." Suddenly she was interrupted.

"We don't understand, for what purpose would we destroy a tree?" Asked Taneda, completely bewildered at her vagueness.

"I don't pay you to ask questions... It's very important that this tree is destroyed." Suddenly there was a small silence in the room. "Move out! I have to go find somebody to clean _his_ mess."

_______________________________

The four shinobi made there way to Ren Houki's vehicle. It was nice to have this form of transportation. Hado had caught up to Ren to walk right beside him. "H-Hey Ren... Thanks for sticking up for me back there... I reall-"

"You're a fucking idiot." The quartet of shinobi had reached the vehicle, and Ren had entered the car. Both Kei and Taneda entered shortly after as well. Hado on the other hand lingered outside for a few moments.

"I know." He muttered as he opened the door to the backseat.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 20, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Cloro*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two XIX]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
Was he being greedy? Maybe, he moved on top of her ready to do to her what he wanted to do in the study. His hand flowed over her body as water flowed over stone, and she seemed to enjoy it as well, as she teased a kiss from him, even biting his lip again. He would not be swayed though, he would have her plush lips again and again. She laughed as he got a little rougher, and decided to pull her own weight. Grabbing his shirt and using all her might she pulled him, pulled him over onto his back as she straddled his stomach. Leaning down she steals it this time, the kiss he wanted to take. Now it was her turn to feel him, allowing her hands to trace down his chest. 

She feinted more with her eyes but her lips say no ~

_“We have to go~” _

Go?

Sighing Satoshi's head bounced off the bed while she pulled herself off him. From the corner of his eye he watched her as she leaned down to pick up her skirt, giving him a little more teasing with her butt. Such a tease he thought while he looked back to the ceiling as she turned to him. Shocking? Well, he figured that was one way to describe it, to him it was more akin to a burning, a Frey passion as he thought back, well. Maybe more lustful than anything else. Her offer to allow him to help gains her his gaze, but that playful smile was back as she turned from him buttoning her cloths and slipping her skirt up her body. The view of those thigh highs and the way she swayed her hips as she zipped back up only made Satoshi want to pull himself from the bed and take those cloths off again. Take more off her this time. While she straightened her hair he rolled his body, raring to make his move. The smile she gave him as she looked back only enforced what he wanted. 

"It's almost - -" 

The door to the room swings open as the girl trotted into the room a ray of sunshine beaming off her face. "time to go?" A bucket ice water is dropped on him and he falls back down in utter defeat. Kei with that playful glint in her eyes watches him before turning to Rikka. Thanking her and rubbing her head. She'd go and check them out. Satoshi again sighed as Kei left the room leaving him and Rikka alone. "You okay Zan? You look kind of umm~", "I think I've been poisoned." "!" dropping the doctor's bag on the bed she rushed over to him and began to check his vitals. Flushed warm face, racing heart. "Oh NO!" she'd lost her mother, she refused to loose Satoshi. 

"I'm not going to allow you to ..." Satoshi grabbed her hands before she could start making seals. "I was being sarcastic. I .. I'm fine." is stated as he sat up and stood. Walking toward the bathroom he started to pull his shirt off, "We don't have time for that Zan." the girl was right, but he wanted that shower about now. Rolling his eyes he buttoned back up and turned. Rubbing his hand through his hair he followed behind his apprentice as she led him through the door, after picking that bag back up. As it closed behind him he is faced with Kei, the girl he just said yes, he' be only hers. A small smirk split his lips as she smiled. It was a knowing smile and his was a cocky grin. 

"Well, to the train M'lady?" is asked as he crossed his arms over his chest ~


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Sonozaki Mion of the Order of Jashin." She said introducing herself with a polite bow and a smile, before taking a more stern stance, "I understand there is a followers of a false God that we must deal with. Let us be on our way and have them know the fury of Jashin. Their deaths shall be long and torturous." she said,  her anger was genuine. Just like in Daigo mercy was not to be part of the equation when dealing with these cults.




There was so many people joining him! So many new friends and interesting people to meet! Things were becoming unbearable almost for Sano as he didn't expect nearly the turn out he had gotten. "I am Aburame Sano! It's a pleasure to meet you! I've heard about uh... Jashin... He's kinda... cool!" Sano laughed a bit before shaking Mion's hand. "The group has gotten much larger! I'm glad to see that so many people are out to stop this evil cult!" Sano punched his hand into the air. "WE'LL WIN FOR.... Uh... Konoha, Suna... And uh.. Kumo..." Sano blinked a bit.... "THE BLACK AND THE WHITE!"

As Sano said that a young brown haired woman came towards the docks with a to-go cup in her hands. Umm...Sano-san... I brought this for you." She blushes heavily as she hands the cup over to him. "Oh?" Sano gladly takes it, slightly touching her fingers as he pulls the cup away. Her face turns bright red as steam nearly shoots from her ears. "Ah! It's mixed berry tea! This is amazing! Thank you....." "F...Fujiko..." Sano nodded, "Thanks Fujiko!" He gladly began to sip down the tea. "You're amazing! I like you!" Her flush grew even brighter, her face burning so brightly it could melt ice. "I... Like you... too..." 

The young woman took a large breathe, "Would you.... Like to get dinner with me tonight!?" Sano nodded, "Sure! Sounds awesome!" Sano took a prideful stance as his stomach began to growl. "Could we go now?" His head tilted slightly as he asked. "Of...Ofcourse!!!" Fujiko's face brightened in intensity, nearly reaching the glow and heat of a sun. "Okay! Then i gotta come back here cause i've gotta wait in case more people show up!" Her head nods at a thousand rpm, then the two head off. "MAN THE STATION FOR ME CHI!!!" Sano shouts, rushing off with Fujiko.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2014)

RanxChika

Guarding The Gala

Orchestra City- The Gala​

After the event together, Ran got himself dressed. "Chika... We're on duty today." He states bluntly, placing the box with her dress in it, on top the bed. "I'm going to go take the first shower." He turns and heads into the bathroom, turning the water on as hot as he could get it. "I told you she loves me more." Ran smirks a little, the hot water running over his body, it burned and scorched his skin, but it felt so good. That burning sensation, that hot rush of water, it was relaxing in a way. Within his own mind, Ran felt alone, He'd been plagued by nightmares all night... Horrible visions and SLAM! Ran's head hits the tile in the shower. 

"Get out..." He grits his teeth as he grinds his forehead against the shattered tile. "Of my fucking..." Ran pulls his head back once more. "MIND!" SLAM! Once more he slams his head into the same spot, creating a dent in the shower wall. The clear water slowly became a light pink, then darker and darker... becoming a dark crimson. He could taste iron mixing with the shower water as he stood there, leaning on the wall, supporting himself with his hands. His blond bangs becoming red the longer he stood there. 

"Huff.... huff..." Ran felt pain now, the adrenaline having worn off. Now the searing pain running through his forehead, his neck stiffening and eyes blurring. "Shit..." He stepped back and let himself slide down the opposite wall in the shower, he could feel the wound on his head... it wasn't severe, but like all head wounds it bled a lot. "Should be fine after a little while..." He let the water wash over him as he sat there, not thinking, just living in his pain for the moment. 

After a few minutes, when the blood finally stopped and his hair had been washed clean, he dried off and came out of the bathroom. "It's all yours... I'm sorry just..." He shook his head and placed his hand over his eye. "My... head hurts is all... It's hard to focus." Ran walked over to the box that contained his suit. "We've got to get dressed and meet the midget, so please... shower quickly and get dressed.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 20, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*

Hado was ready for any question she'd throw at him. He got in the zone as he took another bite from his cookie. How's it like being a member of the Terumi clan? He wouldn't know, because he's just a doorstep baby who was left with a couple who so happened to be apart of a organization that dreams of the eradication of shinobi. What's his favorite color? Black, because it's mysterious and cool... Unlike him. The shinobi was prepared for anything.

"What do you want to ask me? That's my question." Came out of the girls lips as she took a bite of her cinnamon roll. 

Hado's mouth opened wide, as he was completely caught off guard. Then once again, his demeanor shifted into a smile and he released a slight chuckle. "Clever." Was his reply to the question as he once again took another bite of his giant cookie. At the pace he was going, the cookie wouldn't be considered giant in a few more bites. "Well... I actually don't have a question in mind... Just give me a quick second." He began thinking. Would he ask a deep personal question? No, that would probably cross some unwanted boundaries. Plus Hado thought it was best if he stopped getting so... Deep. The young Terumi had this habit of saying sentimental personal things, and then cringing when he thinks back on them. 

"Okay I got it!" He announced to north. "What was your first fight like, and what had caused it... You know... Assuming you've been in a fight before." In retrospect this was probably a completely stupid question. North didn't look like a fighter... Then again Edie Nakano didn't look like a fighter when he had met her in the forest of death, and she and Hakaizen were just about to trade blows. "Okay I apologize. I'm really shitty at this."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 20, 2014)

_*

Ren Houki*_
THORN OF THE HOUKI*
*____________________________​Ren's invisible dome of detection covered the entire restaurant and, roughly, some of the surrounding area. Hundreds of indistinct balls of chakra floated around, doing equally indistinct activities that the Houki's chakra sensing didn't quite allow him to make out. At a guess, he wagered that around a good fifty five per cent of the people he could detect were eating, based on their location and lack of movement, whilst the other fourty five percent consisted of chefs and various other staff. The moment he entered the restaurant, roughly five minutes before the arranged time, he'd activated it so that he would be able to see his team mates coming in when they arrived. 

He'd failed to detect North's presence when she came in, since he'd yet to learn her chakra signature, but now that the sensor had time to study it, her chakra was a very _winsome _thing. There was a certain untarnished, innocent elegance to it; like a gentle flowing stream of water or a fresh mountain spring. Corroborated with the fact that she came from the Hozuki Clan, Ren concluded that she likely had an affinity towards Suiton.

Jeeha hadn't been particularly difficult to detect, though. His chakra, like him, was very loud and flamboyant. Contrasted to that of North's, it radiated a burning passion and a certain _joie de vivre_; the sense of serenity North's had was almost nonexistent in the auburn haired boy. Rather than the calming effect the girl's had, Jeeha's was rather more invigorating. 

Equally, Taneda's was very easy to distinguish from the crowd. Even if it didn't have a quality Ren memorized to himself, there were two types resonating inside his body and that alone was enough to more or less differentiate him from almost every other shinobi within the vicinity. His own, which was a strange medium between a burning curiosity and almost eeire tranquility, plus the powerful cells of the Senju Clan imbued inside his arm. However, as the scientist stopped just outside the restaurant, the Houki felt a sinking feeling inside his chest.

"... he's not going t-" he began, quickly turning to look at the window, but it was too late.

A gaping hole had been made in the transparent surface, with the missing patch of window turned into a messy pile of sand on the floor and Taneda stood over it. Casually, as if coming in through window was the most normal thing in the world, he stepped forward and dusted off his white jacket. Meanwhile, his Seppa jutsu reverted itself, the sand behind him flying back into the gaping hole and filling it up again with freshly melted glass. 

"Sorry we're late. The meeting slipped our mind, unfortunately," he apologized, then gave a bow. "A pleasure to make your acquaintances. This one is Taneda Senju."

Ren gave a sigh and brought a hand to his face. "Can you use the door next time?" he asked, pointing to the seating area where Jeeha and North were sat.

"Dude, what are you talking about? That was cool," Jeeha shot Ren a look, before passing Taneda a wave. "Hey, Taneda-san. I'm Jeeha."

"I'm North. It's nice to meet you, Taneda-san," North said and flashed a polite smile to the new boy.

Before the adopted Senju had the opportunity to form a reply, he was interrupted with a loud clattering sound as the door swung itself open. Makoto stumbled in, dressed in a purple short sleeved shirt and a black bow tie, with freshly ironed black trousers, with a messily wrapped up parcel in his hand. He paused at the door, bending down to look at the hinges rather worriedly to check if he'd broken anything with his rash entrance, before giving a sigh of relief. 

Then he realised that he had an audience. Popping back up again, he passed a shamelessly friendly smile and wave to everyone. "I'm Makoto. Nice to meet you guys!" Then added, "Oh! Sorry I'm late, Ren," was said with a sheepishly apologetic look thrown to his friend. 

Ren got up from his chair, leaving the now empty  cup of china on the dining table as he moved to relocate himself to the  lounge area where the rest of them were sat. He gave a pat on Makoto's back and smiled.

"Don't worry about it, let's just get to ordering," he said.

"Wait, before that I have something to give to you and Taneda!" Makoto reached for the two small parcels he held in his hand and passed them to his two friends. "I actually got them while we were in Fuzen, but um, the invasion kind of damaged them so I had my mom patch them up a little. Congratulations on your promotions!" He beamed. 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 20, 2014)

_*Ren Houki*_
RED RIBBON MYSTERY*
*____________________________​ Had he been too harsh on Hado? Probably. Had he deserved it, though? Probably. Ren entered the car first, settling into the front seat as a silence waved over. Kei and Taneda followed, with Hado coming in after a few lingered moments outside. The incident with Umi had rocked him a little, both in the nature of the mission and his own confidence in Hado. He'd already formed a plan inside his head for how they should approach the mission after they met the mayor, and the fiasco with the red ribbon earlier only reaffirmed everything. He leaned back.

"There are two places we need to go to, so I think it's in our best interest to split ourselves up for now. Two of us will go to confront the brothel owner, while another two go destroy the tree. We'll cover more ground in less time that way." 

He brought out the map the mayor had given to him earlier and gestured to the two locations she marked on it. One ring around the brothel, not too far away from here, and another ring around the other house which was roughly another minute or two of driving from the brothel. 

"What will the groups be?" Hado piped up, although he had a creeping suspicion what would happen. He wasn't _that _dense. Ren was nice enough to stick up for him and try to take the rap for him earlier, but even the Terumi doubted the Houki would want to designate an important role to him. 

"Taneda and I likely have the most destructive capacity in the group, so we'll go to the tree and destroy it. He's also the one in this group who knows my abilities next, so we'd work better together if it came down to it." 

He nodded to Taneda, who raised a small eyebrow as he picked up the underlying message in there. Ren didn't want to reveal the full extent of his abilities to Hado, who he saw as competition in the Chuunin Exams whereas it wouldn't matter so much with him since the two had already seen each other go all out before. 

"And that leaves Kei-san and Hado-san to the brothel, yes?" Taneda asked, although it was more of a statement than a question. The answer was rather obvious. 

"Kei-san wanted to go to the brothel owner anyway, and I have confidence in her skills to get whatever information she needs there. Hado-san is there in case things turn ugly, somehow. Make sure to keep your radios turned on so that we can maintain contact channels at all times, too."

At this point, he had no doubt in his mind that it would eventually come to violence in at least one of the two locations. A ribbon laced with chakra that killed whoever it came off of? Some sort of mysterious tree they needed to destroy? And that woman earlier who apparated into their car then disappeared a moment later? There was definitely something going on and, even though Ren wasn't particularly trustful of Hado's ability, he figured if it came down to it the boy would at least be able to hold off whatever threat that came long enough for him and Taneda to come for support. 

"Ren-san, I'll be fi-" Kei began to protest. 

"I'm quite adamant on this," he stated and that was that. 

The girl didn't argue further, having seen her team mate argue tooth and nail with the intimidating mayor earlier. She suppressed the urge to sigh, not liking what she perceived as a doubt in her ability and buckled down as Ren began to drive. 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 20, 2014)

_*Lin Houki*_
THORN OF THE HOUKI*
*____________________________​
_Before Shougo's meeting with Hideki:_Moments after she left through the front entrance of North Konoha's Hospital, she felt the palpable bloodlust of shinobi hanging in the air. Her eyes narrowed slightly. Twenty? No, there had to be a rew more than that - at _least_ thirty. She smiled and rocked her body back, a shuriken whispering past her throat and embedding itself into the stone wall behind her. Her heels clacked against the ground.

 "Really, must you be so unpleasant in your conduct? I'm a _lady_, you know," she said with sardonic sadness. 

 A man stepped out of the shadows. She presumed he was the one who had just thrown the kunai earlier. He had a young looking face with a slightly attractive stubble going on around the cheeks, though slightly covered by the two long bangs which cascaded down the side of his face. The shinobi wore his flak jacket open, revealing a set of - in Lin's opinion - excellently toned abs and pectorals which showed through the shirt underneath. 

 "The Konoha Police Force don't show mercy to Missing-Nin like you, Lin Houki," he spat. 

 "I have to say, I'm not sure whether to be insulted or flattered," Lin pouted. "On the one hand, I am pleased that you recognise me. Although, on the other hand, I _am_ rather irritated by the fact you all came to me so quickly despite knowing who I am." 

A sudden heavy weight suddenly exerted itself onto the shinobi, who found himself instinctively taking a small step back. All his rage and burning desire to kill a moment ago were doused and washed over with a very powerful roar inside his head which told him to get the hell out of there. Lin took a step forward, a trail of electricity shattering the concrete around her as her heel touched on the floor. In the darkness, her eyes glowed, as they always did when the shinobi of the Houki Clan felt a particularly strong emotion or just wanted to strike fear into their opponents. However, as electricity began to fill the air, the shadows receded as if they too were taking cower under the power of the princess of the Houki Clan. 

"Tell me. How eager are you to die?" 

He swore under his breath and launched himself backwards, swinging his arm through the air as he called for his back-up. "*Attack!*" He roared. 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 20, 2014)

_*Lin Houki*_
THORN OF THE HOUKI*
*____________________________​
_Before Shougo's meeting with Hideki:_Shurikens flew at her from all directions, but such a basic attack had scarce a chance at even scratching at her. Lin weaved between the first round, before catching one of the kunai thrown at her from the air, then used it to deflect the proceeding wave of projectiles. She spun round, then sliced the kunai through the dark. A clang was heard, as it collided en course with another kunai, followed by the rumble of an explosive tag's activation. Then she threw herself back, letting the scythe whisper past her throat as the first of them came upon her. She appreciated his enthusiasm, but that didn't stop her from lacing him in half with a whip of condensed lightning chakra. Lin brought her cloak to her face to shield it from the spray of blood, then threw it into the face of the next attacker, met his next swipe and kicked at his shin. He cried in pain and used his left leg to body flicker away before she could end him. 

"Only twenty, huh," she commented, looking slightly disappointed as the whip coiled around the ground. "That's barely enough to get the blood going."

"*Katon: Karyū Endan!*"

The white stone of the hospital and the ground became dyed with the orange of the flames, the electricity in the air consumed by the hungry embers of the jutsu. With a fiery roar, the serpent guided itself towards her, two talons of flame emerging from its side to block her off from the side. Lin cursed and looked behind her. Retreating would only mean that she'd end up trapping herself into the confined and narrow corridors of the hospital. 

Lin grumbled something under her breath and swept her cloak to cover her face as she became bathed in burning hot flames. Beads of sweat began to flow across her forearm, the wave of heat beginning to lick at her skin through the fabric of her dress and the chakra enhanced material of her cloak. The rest of the Police Force gathered around what she presumed to be their leader, looking at the clump of flames and smoke with optimism. 

"Is she done?" One of them - a young girl with long brown hair - asked.

"It'd be cute if she was done," the man grumbled back. "Ready yours-"

The Houki was a dark blue blur. Her slim shape and body rushed out of the flames, shards of embers dancing alongside the rims of her cape and dress, as she seamlessly made the transition from shunshin to a rapid and vicious stream of kicks. She was annoyed. The skin of her knuckle, flushed a deep red by the heat, crumpled into the girl's nose, feeling a soft crunch. Another kick to the shin sent her buckling, to a more appropriate height - beneath her. Another member of the Police Force came at her from behind, lunging with a katana, but Lin was a beat quicker. She grabbed the girl by the throat, then shoved her into the sword. 

"Smart; an enemy's back is an easy target." She smiled, before a wide arc of lightning burst burst through the girl's head and straight into the man behind her. 

The group of shinobi retreated back. The man with the open jacket glanced at the half incinerated body of the swordsman and at the mangled mess of the girl with long brown hair and shut his eyes. 

"Shit! I'm so sorr-"

"What're you doing shutting your eyes when there's such a beautiful woman right in front of you?" Came her wry voice, the tips of her fingers scattered across his chest.

"*You bitch!*" He roared and swung, but before his fist even made it anywhere near his face, he found himself flung so far back he was inside the hospital corridors. 

"Aoba-taichou!" One of the nearby kunoichi called. Long flowing black hair with the white eyes and vein of the Byakugan. 

Her arm danced with electricity and her eyes glowed with youthful, yet sadistic enjoyment. "Come on, puppies. The night is still young; why don't we dance for a bit longer before I kill you all?"

And that single provocation was enough to make the remaining members of the now group of seventeen rush towards her. 

​


----------



## Hollow (Oct 20, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
Cults Are Incredibly Messy II



With their latest member approaching and introducing herself as Mion, Yuuko had to admit it was a somewhat strange group. But if they were all normal people they wouldn't need to make new friends like this, would they? And it always made things a lot more interesting when everyone turned out to be different. 

There was Zansatsu, Sano's second best friend, who left the group as soon as Mion joined, sending her a peculiar look. Did he have a crush on her, so he was acting shy? Mion seemed even more ruffled than Yuuko usually was, with dark circles gracing her pretty red eyes. Maybe she had gotten so excited with the idea of making new friends that she hadn't slept at all! Then there was Sano himself, with all his little cute bugs and even cuter personality. So innocent and na?ve…Yuuko would have to protect him from anything bad coming his way! And then, Rindou, who was currently holding her hands and staring at her in a purple vs purple contest, and her cheetah, Chi.

Yuuko blushed, her temperature rising beyond what should be possible for a normal human being. Pressured by the staring contest, the compliment and the cute cheetah rubbing and purring against her hand, the girl couldn’t think clearly and ended up blurting out the first thing she could come up with. “I’m sorry! I didn’t mean to blind you! You have really pretty hair too!”

She could hit herself at the sheer silliness of what had just happened but let it stay at a simple shake of the head and a lazy grin. And seeing Sano had plans for dinner with the cute lady from the coffee shop and Zansatsu had already left as well. “How about we three stick together and go get some food as well?” She suggested, drawing an invisible circle in the air to board Mion and Rindou in her invitation. “It’ll also be cheaper if we rent a room for the night together.”​


----------



## Vergil (Oct 20, 2014)

*Mion*

*Clash of Two Cults*

Kids. A bunch of crazy freaking, hormonal, high on sugar, giddy kids. That's who she was going to kill the false god worshipers with. They were all so....happy and excited. 

"You guys realize that this is a serious matter right?" Mion said sternly as everyone introduced themselves. Perhaps she was spoiled with being the leader of a large group of compliant people but her patience for these shenanigans was not too high. She exhaled sharply and turned to Yuuko who actually had a suggestion that pertained to their situation.

"As much as I'd like to push on and get this over with, I think rest is a good idea. My journey was a fairly long one and I need to recoup a little chakra to be at a 100%" Mion sighed at the little circle for potential roommates. She didn't have to get along with these people, just get the job done and leave. Her gaze went towards Zansatsu and the direction he had gone; of all the people gathered he seemed the most normal. Well normal in Mion's eyes. An aura she was used to and not someone who at any moment may vomit rainbows and butterflies.

"I'll find something, but I thank you for the offer." Mion said bowing politely. Manners were always important, even if you didn't like the people, in fact she found she was more polite to people she didn't like. She waved, almost dismissively at the pair as she walked away to the village at the docs.

"Hm - wonder who people pray to here?" she said as an ominous cloud hovered over the area.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 20, 2014)

_*Lin Houki*_
THORN OF THE HOUKI*
*____________________________​
_Before Shougo's meeting with Hideki:_The bodies of the fallen shinobi and kunoichi lay strewn across the cold ground, discarded like dolls after play. The first one to go had been the Hyūga, who had easily been the most impressive of the lot. She'd been the only one to land a hit, albeit Lin hadn't been quite so reckless enough to let her get a fatal strike in. It was a graze to the cheek and had scantily pierced skin, but it was still commendable. So Lin commended her by blasting her with lightning and watched her fall as the others swooped in to avenge their fallen comrade. Unfortunately, they had been rather less entertaining to deal with, falling one by one like dominoes. 

She gave an annoyed kick at one of the spasaming bodies. An underwhelming performance, really. With her sleeve, the Houki wiped away the small patch of blood which had splashed across the small of her neck, and returned her gaze to the hospital entrance with a smile. 

"Ah, finally awake, are you?" She greeted amiably. 

"You... you killed them all," Aoba muttered slowly.

"Of course. I left you alive on purpose after that first attack so the taichou-senpai could see his subordinates dead~" Lin sang.

"You're a fucking monster," he seethed, voice rendered shaky and unstable by rage.

"Please don't say that about someone you've just met. I may be a missing-nin, but it's important to have manners, you know," she gave a false pout. 

Aoba's hands fell into a flurry of movements - the familiar sequence of snake, ram, monkey, boar and then tiger. Leaning his body back, the shinobi's cheeks puffed as the chakra gathered inside his mouth, before he released the kneaded chakra. 

"*Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu!*" 

The Houki looked at the superheated sphere with an amused smile on her face, even the burning heat it radiated began to lick at her skin. Moments before impact, however, she body flickered herself to safety and allowed the fireball to instead swallow up the trees which were behind her. Aoba appeared, tried to meet her with a kick to the throat, but fell slightly short as Lin tossed her cape in his face, blocking off his sight. Her movements ethereal and water-like, she fluttered to Aoba's behind and rested the tips of her two fingers on his back.

"_*Lin Sensu Raiton: Kaminari no Yari!*_"

The spear of bright blue energy lanced through his spine, burst into his heart and exploded straight through his chest in a messy eruption of blood - for which Lin was thankful she attacked from behind. Without even a scream or a roar of hatred, the man known as Aoba died, falling lifelessly on the ground, joining the rest of his comrades. His blood pooled, forming a rather large circle on the ground which threatened to dirty Lin's shoes, which she responded to by hautily walking away with a hair flick as she left the scene of carnage.
​


----------



## Laix (Oct 20, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
THE UNMARKED ARC
*PART 4*
______________________________​Rue deactivated her jutsu, falling to the ground from exhaustion. However, they knew she would be fine. It was the Yamanaka with blood trickling down from her ears and nose that Raiken flew down to, helping her up to her feet. Rubbing her shoulders, he asked her how she was only to be immediately dismissed by the woman who hated people fussing over her.

"I'm fine..." She uttered with tired breath, her eyes wincing from the stress imposed on her mind. Saya pushed her black frames up her nose before releasing herself from Raiken's grip. 

"Honestly, I'm fine." 

A weak smile was flashed at the group as she readjusted herself. She tried to take a few steps but quickly stumbled, her mind a shattered mess. After combining her powers with Rue to hear the thoughts of millions of people within the radius of a continent and then trying to pin-point the voice of a certain male while accessing another memory to retrieve information about that voice, Saya was understandably weak. Seeing the blood dripping down her face and the weakness in her stance, Raiken slowly realized why Rue was so worried.

Something of this scale has such a tremendous impact on her well-being. As the leader of REMNANT, how could he ever allow her to do this? He immediately felt guilt and shame swallow him, regretting ever letting Saya agree to this. He felt entirely responsible and needed to rectify this with haste.

"Here." Using only his teeth, Raiken sunk his jaws into his wrist and drew the blood considered more valuable than gold to certain individuals. At first Saya shook her head out of politeness but eventually gave in after seeing the six and a half foot blonde wasn't taking no for an answer. She could read his eyes; they had a look of culpability, misconduct, regret. She could see he felt bad for the lengths she went through to assist REMNANT. He and the others needed to know she had no regrets.

Taking a swipe of his blood with her finger before the wound closed itself up, she pressed it against her tongue and let the liquid travel down her throat. Within moments the bleeding stopped and her mind began to feel more at ease. However, being the genius she was she knew that the long-term damage potentially done to herself was something that not even the descendants of the Valkyrie could heal.

"I don't want you doing that again Saya, okay?" Raiken sounded genuinely concerned. He had every right to be. Saya Yamanaka was the first person he could truly call a friend. When he was lost, confused and lonely in a world that had been so cruel to him, this quirky pervert was the one who outstretched a kind hand. 

_There was no way in hell he'd let anything happen to her_.

"Don't fuss Raiken." She brushed him off with the kindest of intentions. "I'm doing this because I can and because I care. If I didn't do this, we'd have no means of locating Satoshi and getting closer to the Unmarked."

Lily gave Saya a friendly pat on the shoulder, looking her straight in the eye. "Just don't over-do it, okay? Otherwise I won't have anyone to place cameras in my shower."

"That was purely for research purposes."

"So what now?" 

Tate interrupted their moment with a surprisingly serious face. For the first time in her entire time with REMNANT, Kirisaki had finally seen Tate seem somewhat serious about a situation that should never allow his dedication to falter. Gone was the flirty, slightly creepy blonde and in his place a young man determined to take the final leap towards victory. She was coloured impressed.

"Well..." Raiken looked down at Saya who appeared to be on the path of recovery from exhaustion. "Where did you find him?"

The Yamanaka hesitated with her response at first before finally spitting it out. With a sigh, she scooped her computer up from the ground and began walking towards the stairwell. 

"He's in Sunagakure, which makes me uneasy for obvious reasons."

"_Sunagakure?_" Kirisaki blinked. "What's he doing there...?" She was confused. What would he be doing there of all places? It couldn't be possible that they just missed him, could it..!?

"We don't know honey. _That's the point_," Lily hissed with a teasing smirk on her face, receiving a sharp glare in return from Kirisaki. The young girl only grabbed Raiken's arm, pulling him in close to try and snap a reaction from her unintentional rival. She was somewhat successful as Lily rolled her eyes and continued on.

"We'll send two of you to check him out. Some of us still need to remain in the event The Bitch comes sniffing around or we get a new lead on the Unmarked."

"Sounds good," Raiken nodded as the group began heading down the stairwell with Rue now clutching to Lily's hand. Once back to the top floor of Thalia's hotel, they circled around where Raiken gave one last briefing to his team.

"Okay, we'll meet later tonight to discuss who is going after Satoshi and who is staying behind. For now, enjoy yourselves 'cause we've got a long few days up ahead for us."

 "Y-Yes..."

"Mhm."

"Yup."

"Sure."

"Got it."
​ 
As the group began to disperse, Raiken stopped Kirisaki in her tracks, grabbing her wrist and pulling her in slightly.

"I need to talk to you."
​


----------



## Laix (Oct 20, 2014)

NORTH
FANCY
*PART 2*
_________________________​ 
Soon the rest of the team arrived, consisting of all boys. _(Great...)_ She thought. _(I'm the only girl here. I shouldn't be surprised)_.

The most hyperactive of the boys named Makoto presented Ren and Taneda with some scarves stitched up by his mom. She giggled at the thought, finding it rather amusing and cute that he was still attached to his mother in that way. She couldn't help but think of other people her age and how parents become a fragment of the past once you reach a certain age as a ninja. In fact, her mind even began to wander to her own parents before ending on her father.

Negative thoughts, curse words and pained questions began to flood her brain but she quickly shook them off. No, she couldn't let such bad thoughts cloud her mind on what should be a great day. North locked the bad things away in a small box buried deep within her mind before putting on her finest smile for the guys.

Ren suggested they get to ordering which instantly brightened her smile.

She reached out to the coffee table, picking up one of the menus. After swapping legs and readjusting her crossed-leg position, North had a flick through what the restaurant had on offer. The food on offer sounded delicious, featuring some dishes she'd never heard of and others she couldn't pronounce. It was when she saw the prices next to them her eyes began to water.

"Oh dear... It's rather expensive here..." North closed the menu, resting it on her lap. "I might just stick with a glass of water. I really don't want to impose."​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō 
*Excuses
_____________________________

If you're talking about normal conversations, a good one never starts out with "I need to talk to you". It's almost as bad as when you're hanging out with a friend, and then his wife comes homes and asks the husband to "help them in the other room". You know they're going to be talking about you, that she doesn't like the situation and she doesn't like the fact that you're there. This was a similar situation, except "I need to talk to you" usually ended with bad news or disappointment directly to the person at hand. Despite not having a lot of experience, even I knew that what he was about to say may prove to be disheartening.

We stepped aside, as the other members of REMNANT disappeared down the stairs, with Saya still clinging onto her head. It was clear that even with Raiken's regeneration, it still took a mental toll on her body. But it made sense why Rue was depressed earlier, she did say that this was her family now. To see these people hurt themselves for this cause, well, I'm sure it hurt Rue emotionally. Finally sighing, I turned to Raiken, as he explained:

"You can't do that anymore."

"Do what?"

"Your back and forth with Lily; it's unhealthy for the group and just plain childish."

I was shocked, he was accusing me of being childish? Of starting the conflict? What did I do? Cling onto Raiken because we're into each other? I didn't even respond to her remark, I let it go right past me! I acted as I should have, not verbally responding to her remarks. She's going to try to be witty towards me, trying to demean me at every word I make. I can't do anything about what she says, if anything, he should be saying this to her.

"Excuse me?"

"I don't want to make a big deal of this, so if you understand then we can just let this blow over."

"No! I'm sorry but that entire time I didn't even speak to Lily! I'm trying to distance myself from her because I know she won't stop!"

"What? You don't need to speak to create tension. You pulled me in close after she made her remark; you should have just ignored it completely as if she said nothing!"

"What so now I can't act affectionate to you?"

"If the situation doesn't call for it, then no. Saya was bleeding from over exhaustion of her brain, this was a very serious situation and then you two just do your little quips as if nothing else is going on."

"I can understand a place and time for everything, but when people are hurt, especially those close to you, it's comforting to know you have someone close that cares for you too. Besides, who cares if Lily becomes all hot and bothered by the fact that we're together? If anything that means she needs to grow up! You should be talking to her not me!"

"She does need to mature, but until she does you need to restrain yourself as well! We're on a time sensitive mission, we have no idea if DIVERGENT has any leads to the Unmarked or not, but the more time we stay not focused when all of us are together to better advantage DIVERGENT has. These little squabbles need to stop, and if you can prevent it by being less affectionate towards me, then so be it."

"No, why should I be restricted for what that women cares and thinks about? Why should I be punished in that regard? I should be able to hold your hand, touch your arm, or kiss you whenever we feel like it; not dictated by whenever that women is around or not!"

"Are you not listening to a word I'm saying? In normal circumstances, yes, you would have a point. But if we are going to try and make this work then it has to be structured like this! This mission, to find the Unmarked, it's a part of our lives and I will not allow it to be hindered. I won't let anything get in between us and that objective, and if our interactions pisses Lily off then we have to refrain when we're in front of her."

"So I was right all along, huh? You care more about this Unmarked, this stranger, than you care about the two of us."

"It isn't like that! I don't do relationships, but I've allowed this one to go this far! Do you have any idea the sacrifices I'm going to make for this to work? But no, the Unmarked, that's a whole different matter. I don't think you understand the gravity of the situation we're under. We can NOT let DIVERGENT get their hands on the Unmarked, it is something we must prevent at all costs. If they do then you can kiss whatever we have goodbye, as there won't be a future; at least for all of REMNANT."

"So what? You're saying you'd drop this in a heart beat? Why even bother then?"

"Because of everything I've already done to make this work. I care about you, and I know you care about me, but we all have to make sacrifices. I'm not saying to throw away our relationship or anything like that, we just need to be able to coincide with Lily. She's a key member of REMNANT and we need to be as cooperable as possible. We can make this work, just put up with her bitchy side, prove to her you're the bigger women."

"...Fine, but we'll have to make up for it exponentially when she's away."

I ran closer to Raiken, holding him close to my body with a warm embrace. I closed my eyes, I hated arguing with him, and it seemed like we did it quite often, but that's only because we cared about one another. We were looking out for each others best interests, and sometimes it clashed with one another, but we always made it work. We would still make this work, I wouldn't give up. I leaned towards him to kiss him, and after our lips separated I whispered with a smile:

"That's a promise."
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 20, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
Hakoda's Four Seas and Suite 98

_Approaching Normalcy: Part III_

----------​
Taneda took the scarf in his hands and the looked up at Makoto, staring at him a moment, mouth shut to a thin line. He opened it at first, and then looked down at the scarf, and huffed a bit, a brief little chuckle. "Thank you." He folded it up and slipped it into his pack, before filling into a seat and beginning to leaf through the menu.

Ren and Makoto were both familiar to him, though the former was especially excitable today. Ren seemed fairly calm, and characteristically patient with the antics of the more strange and outlandish individuals around him, which Taneda had come to respect, or at least appreciate. He began to leaf through his menu and then glanced over at North, who happened to be sitting next to him, when she voiced her concern over the prices. "You're...being polite, correct? I wouldn't worry about it much, if I were you. He did...invite you here. It'd be more insulting to decline? And it's a drop in the bucket for Ren-san anyway..." Taneda offers, having folded his menu back after a moment or two of reading and setting it down, eyes wandering over towards the window as he waited for the others to pick as well.

The Houki tossed Taneda a look, quietly but carefully shuffling away Makoto's gift. "Hey, don't make insinuations about another man's income like that," he said, and then paused, before returning his attention to North. "He's right, though. Eat as much as you're comfortable with."

Jeeha piped up. "So we can pig out then, right? 'cause I'm starving."

"Everyone but you," shot Ren.

Jeeha was a bit...similar to Makoto, but seemed to lack his naivety. The way he kept his hair, dressed, spoke, entered a room, there was a certain flair to it that made Taneda at least partially wary. North on the other hand seemed more or less largely respectable and polite, at least among her teammates so far. He wondered if that would change as time went on, and then looked to her and Jeeha.

"So...we were wondering if you both wouldn't mind giving some insight into your strengths and weaknesses. At least insofar as we need to know to work well together?"

Ren procutred a small pile of ninja information cards and scattered them across the room in a way that they would neatly land on everyone's laps. "That's a rough summary of what I'm good at," he said, then paused again. "Everything."

Jeeha whistled. "You have business cards?"

"Confident," Taneda murmurs, looking it over for the novelty of it rather than actually taking in the information. He doubted there was much on it that he didn't already know of. He stuffed it into his breastpocket.

North meanwhile picked up the ninja info card and tilted her head. She was questioning why someone felt they needed to carry around these little cards and what purpose they could serve. All it seemed to do was inflate Ren's ego but she wasn't about to make a comment on that given the uncalled for generosity he was showing. Just as her smile was beginning to slip off, North quickly applied another layer of glue and made sure it was perfectly plastered on her cheeks.

"What am I good at?" She rephrased the question as if asking herself it. Well, North was careful not to come off as too arrogant while she didn't want to understate her abilities. After a moment of thought, she gave a response.

"I use the water element," Was revealed as she crossed her legs once again. "As you'd expect, I don't like playing with lightning."

Taneda glanced over at her and then looked over at Makoto, Ren, Jeeha. His gaze stuck to him. "And you, Jeeha-san?"

The boy waved a hand through his hair and popped his collar. "Well, I'm pretty good at taijutsu, as Ren would be hap--"

"I beat you the last time we fought."

Jeeha shot Ren a glare, as if to say 'really bitch?', before carrying on in stride. "And I can use katon with nintaijutsu, too. If need be, I know a few long ranged jutsu, too."

He smoothed a few unruly strands of hair in place, nodding. "Ah. Well, it's good to know all that then. You and Ren seem to have similar strengths at least..." He turned again to North. "Do you have any other...specialties?"

"What do you mean by that?" North's words were surprisingly defensive, although she wouldn't realize how rude she sounded until they'd left her lips.

"Well. Taijutsu, ninjutsu, supplementary abilities, genjutsu, barrier techniques, sealing, medical ninjutsu, summoning, a certain fighting style or unique method...scouting, planning, mobility." Taneda spoke in response fairly quickly, though he seemed more curious than offended by her reply. "We have strengths in long ranged combat for example, and lack any sort of talent close ranged, or against genjutsu."

"Oh... Right." She bat her blue eyes, seeing just how ridiculous she sounded. "I guess it's best if I just show you. I have difficulty explaining at times." The spotlight on her, North stood to her feet with her stilettos providing a few extra inches of height. Straightening her cheongsam dress, she began running her fingers through her hair locked in a bun. After a few strokes, a drop of water started trickling down her temple. The boys watched with curiosity, at first believing she was using some disgusting sort of jutsu involving her own sweat. However, their eyes of intrigue soon became surprise when they saw a strand of her hair become a lock of water that defied the laws of gravity, hanging loose from her bun like a fat, obtuse droplet. With that drop of water, she caught it on her finger and shut her eyes for a moment, allowing her chakra to focus through her hands and work its magic. Just seconds later, that drop of water became a rose made of hardened water. 

"Creation of all things beautiful. Here, for you." North handed the rose to Ren, a genuine beam on her face. She hoped he would take it as a token of thanks for this meal.

Taneda, for intents and purposes, actually was genuinely surprised by what he saw. "Oh. Well then. That is...we see." He nodded, glancing towards Ren for his response. In truth, it reminded him of his own techniques. He began to wonder what it might seem like working with someone with a similar set of strengths and weaknesses to himself, though didn't dwell. They'd see sooner or later.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 20, 2014)

_*

Ren Houki*_
THORN OF THE HOUKI*
*____________________________​All the gifts were a little touching, since he was a bit of a sap when it came to these things, not that the blue haired chuunin would ever admit it. It was part of the reason why he tucked away Makoto's gift so quickly and was so eager to change the topic; so that there wouldn't be an opportunity to give into the temptation to grin like an idiot. With North's rose, it was a little bit different. It wasn't exactly something he could just place to the side and, if he was honest, it took him completely off guard. Nevertheless, his poker face stood strong against the flurry of strikes against his 'feels', as he graciously accepted the second gift with a warm smile. 

"Thank you. I appreciate it." 

The Houki brought his eyes to examine the flower and carefully analyzed the gift with his chakra sensing. Initial observations had North's technique somewhat closely resemble Taneda's seppa, though a closer inspection brought that into a more ostensible light. Both involved shape transformation in some way, but North's process seemed far less complex and intricate. Where the Senju's induced a complete and holistic chemical breakdown and subsequent shift, hers was a simple hardening of her water chakra. 

"Lucky dog," Jeeha grumbled in the background.

Slowly, Ren rose from his seat and stayed silent for a while, having temporarily let his cool slip from him. It was uncharateristic and vexed him a little. Going out to order some food would be an opportunity to rein those emotions back under his iron fist or, at the very least, brush them under the rug. Before he left for the door, he looked back to his group.

"I'm going to go outside to order now. Is there anything you guys want from the menu specifically?" 
​


----------



## Kei (Oct 20, 2014)

_

The Game Played Between Two
*[End]*
*[Black King Forfeits, Winner White Queen]*
Main Arc
Kei Sili_​


The ride back to Fuzenkagure was slightly more fun to Kei than the ride going to Cloro. She played around with Rikka and gave the young one her full attention. If anything, Kei felt like she was making the girl worse for Zen. By time she was done playing around, Kei felt as though she had just spoiled the little one to her limits before handing her back over to Zen. 

Cookies, cake, tea, and anything that the girl could ever want, was provided to her while on the train through Fuzenkagure. Her laughter filled the private cart, that Kei knew that Zen would have his hands full afterwards. 

Though it was all just for fun, and she wanted to be on good terms with the girl before she had to go.  The train ride was way shorter than she thought it would be, and they arrived to Fuzenkagure a bit too quick for Kei. As soon as she stepped out of the train she gave a nice long stretch before turning to them.

“I guess this is where we part ways.” Kei smiled before crouching down to Rikka, “Take good care of your Zen, I can’t wait to see you again. Be safe now, when we see each other again, how about me and you hit up a small sweet caf?? I heard there this place called Roko, which has sundaes that are shaped like teddy bears coming out of the cup.”

Kei gave the girl a big hug before standing up and looking at Satoshi. There were no words that she could say to him, because he should have already known how she felt. Though he was new, and she was new in being a master. So she walked up to him, she wrapped her arms around him as she stood on her toes. She allowed herself to bury deep within his neck and let her breath tickle his ear.

“No matter where you go, this will always be your home.” Kei leaned down before looking at him, a sly smile dominated her lips as she looked up in his jaded eyes. She could tell what he wanted, what he wanted to do in front of all these people as she broke away, “Return to me….Satoshi….” She whispered as she leaned back up and gave him a slight peek on the cheek.

_“Ms. Sili, your bags are ready.”_ A person called out causing her to turn around quickly.​
Kei smiled as she paced over to grab her bags and waved goodbye to her two new friends, “Goodbye, take care, see you soon.” She smiled as she grabbed her bags and began to leave the train station. That was the only thing she could really say and do, because there was no doubt no matter where he goes. She was going to be stuck in his head as fresh as a newly inflicted wound. Kei touched her lips as  she remember the taste and the feeling that she felt when she bit into him. 

She spun her web and he tied himself into it willingly…

Kei greeted the crisp fall air and the bright morning sun as she stepped out into Fuzenkagure. She had to get stronger though, for the sake of the people she loved, and the village she adored.


----------



## Chronos (Oct 20, 2014)

Road to Eien Machi​
He turned, the noise of footstep reaching his ears, directing his sight towards the direction, his eyes swayed back towards the young woman whom just claimed she was a summon. Rosuto, placed his hand on the back of his neck and began to turn, clacking his bones, releasing the stress of his muscles. He walked, pulled his knife from his pouch and began to pace towards the girls location, she leaped back, her teeth exposing those ferocious fangs of hers, as the blade glimmered at the sight of moonlight, as he quickly upped his speed, he soon traced his feet across the earth, only leaving a trail of dust behind a sudden halt, his feet spread across the floor, back arced forwards as hands crossed, ready to deliver a strike. The woman stood in shock at the abruptness of such boy's, his vision rose, slowly as if time had halted, witnessing the gleam of his eyes... one radiant blue, as the other, covered by the locks of his hair, soon exposed the crimson of its hue. Turning, the blade soon traced the sky with a gleaming line of brilliant white. Her eyes stretched to their limit, had she been captured? Had she found the end of her line at the hands of a boy whom she thought would be her savior? Would this be the end of the line? 

Be without registering, another blade had been thwarted, thrown of balance as the boy focused entirely to the man before him. Kicking, he brought his knee towards his gut, as soon followed, by a couple of steps turning and smashing the back of his feet on the man's temple. Throwing him towards the small distance as he collapsed and fell unconscious. Turning, he grasped the girls hand and began to pull, running across the forest on a fair leap towards the trees, their feet soon met the surface of the branches, as Rosuto soon pulled and swept her off her feet, grasping her on his arms and holding her tight. Dealing with the weigh he began to rush through the tress. The sound of men soon captivating his hearing, they were rushing from behind. However, unlike him they were capable to climb on tress, meaning they weren't shinobi. 

"They are. They're just gonna corner you." 

Her lips released a sly smile, he hands toyed with his neck, coiled across while her gazed pounced on his. A vibrant smile, followed by a enticingly playful gaze followed. How did she know what he was thinking? As if playing a game, as if she knew that this act of heroism although alluring, was not gonna end well. Rosuto's feet dragged him towards the unknown, formulating a plan he began to ponder for a solution, soon he kicked. Turning towards the opposite direction. Hanekawa's eyes began to startle, her teeth to grit. 

"What are you doing!? If you go there you'll surely die!" 

"Grab on tighter." 

He swung her around, his neck functioning to turn across, he legs coiled across his waist, resting her body on his back. He witnessed quietly as he pulled a myriad of strings from his pouch, followed and within a equally large amount of shuriken, bringing a smoke bomb to his mouth, with the corner of his teeth he gripped set with as much precision as possible. Upon witnessing the men bellow his position, the gazed up to find the young Rosuto carrying a girl on his back, with flashes of light coursing through the skyline. Their teeth clenched, as they witness the boy turn rapidly, swinging his boy to form a twisted diagonal flip. The force of set had sent the smoke bomb rocketing towards their position. Upon explosion, their feet instinctively brought them airborne.

_Wh- Where is he!?"_

_*"I don't know! Don't let you guard down!"*_

Upon turning their gazes, a body began to flail his arms around rhythmically, the strings danced around professionally. Masking the starts, their gleam began to radiant across the men's bodies as they were snared by their embraced. Upon following, the body rose from the smoke where it stood, pulling another batch of such, he entrapped them withing what seemed like a cleverly constructed web of strings that embellished the forest where they stood. Landing, he gasped for breath, witnessing the men struggle under the strings embrace. He pulled his knife ready to end their lives. 

_"I hate... What you did..." _​
His teeth clenched, hands brought themselves to a trembling halt. His eyes angrily witnessing at the men, his teeth clenching with every force he could birth being poured on it. Lowering his head, the thoughts began to rise across his mind again, his metallic limb grasping his beating head. Turning, he left them at their wave. He rushed towards his fire which lead several meters from his current position. He needed to leave as soon as he could muster the time.

"That was quite the spectacle you showed back there." 

She spoke. Her embrace tightening across his neck.

"I never thought I'd find a peculiar human like you." 

"...I hope you're willing on telling who are those people I'm saving you from?"

"Of course. Let's head to a more... quiet place."


----------



## Hollow (Oct 20, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
Training ? Suiro No Jutsu III



It was dangerous but amazing at the same time. Sitting at the edge of a cliff that is. The sky was filled with clouds again and the air was moist and warm. All the elements of the stage ready for what the weather reporter announced as one of the greatest storms that year. That was one of the things Yuuko loved about her country, the storms. The lightning, the thunder, the rain; the entire show was exciting! Especially because each storm was unique. 

Looking down at the sea water thrashing against the rocks, she felt a giggle bubble from inside her chest. Tora-sensei couldn?t have chosen a better day for training, especially if they were using the Turtle Island.

As if summoned by Yuuko?s thoughts, she suddenly heard her sensei?s voice from behind her. ?Lovely view isn?t it?? She asked, sitting next to the girl as if it was actually a normal thing to do: resting on cliff edges during days the wind was said to reach 150 MPH. ?Look at the strength of that water?the bridge is going to end up falling in the next twenty years or so if it keeps eating away at the rock like that.?

Sensei was talking about the bridge that connected the main land of Lightning with the Turtle Island. Wasn?t built that long ago, Yuuko had already been born when it was finished, but the storm was making sure that the Island went back to being accessible by water travel only. Getting her mind off this particular subject though, it was nice to just sit there with Tora-sensei, looking at the horizon where lightning could already be seen. A rare teacher-student moment between the kunoichi. ?You haven?t taken me to train in the great Turtle for a while now, sensei.?

?Oh, we?re not going to train there, Yuuko-chan!? Tora laughed in such a good natured way that Yuuko couldn?t help laughing along. ?Look down.?

In her short life, Yuuko hadn?t had many near-death encounters. But from her small numbered experiences with the hooded scythe handling being, the one where Tora-sensei decided it was a good idea to push her student off a cliff was, most definitely, the scariest. She went diving headfirst towards the tumultuous water where she would easily die if she didn?t take care of how and where she landed. With tears covering her eyes from the wind, she formed the seals as quickly as she could. ?Suiro no Jutsu!?

Without having learned the full use of the technique, it didn?t really work as well as Yuuko had thought it would. But the water that enveloped her was good enough to support her dive into the freezing sea without it sending her to the world beyond. As she came up to the surface to cough up all the water she accidentally swallowed, she noticed Tora-sensei was now balancing herself on the waves with a cheeky grin on her face. Sometimes, Yuuko could get really annoyed at her actions. ?Sensei, did your forge your acceptance into the academy??

?If I wasn?t as good as they give me credit for, you wouldn?t have just had the brains to do what you did,? was sensei?s simple answer. ?You weren?t as intelligent as you think you were before they passed you to my hands. Now, I wouldn?t be sad if the shark ate you but you might want to get out of the water.?

Yuuko looked at the water and hid her pout in the motion of rising herself from it. There were times she really couldn?t stand the woman and her weird attitude. And sensei was especially annoying today with all her grins?she hadn?t even corrected herself once yet. The girl refrained from voicing her thoughts out loud though, it might be a good day for Tora but she wasn?t pushing her luck. ?Let?s get to business then. Since that little trick of yours saved me explaining how you can use the sphere for protection too, I?ll go right into the second part of the training I had planned for today.?

?Even if you can?t keep the speed of the water for long without it exploding everywhere for long, you?ve already grasped the idea of the technique. I want you to do everything the same today but, this time, you?ll be doing it underwater, against the sea?s natural current. If you don?t have any questions then get to it.?

Yuuko had a lot of questions, like how she was supposed to control water underwater for example. However, she imagined that was one of the questions Tora-sensei deemed unworthy of asking and quickly got on her knees to form the hand seals and perform the jutsu again, keeping in mind to form a small sphere first and work her way to a bigger one like she had the day before. Surprisingly, it wasn?t that hard. The water offered more pressure than the air but, as long as she didn?t start the sphere against the current, everything worked out fine. ?Done it? Raise it up then.?

?What?s the point of this exercise?? Yuuko asked, slowly getting the sphere out of the water. Her wrists hurting from the pressure she was putting on her arms. For her personal disappointment, it didn?t last long as soon as she had it out in the air.

?When you started the sphere underwater, you unknowingly gave it more strength and speed because you boosted it with the natural current. I wanted you to rise it to see why you could control it for a longer time underwater.? Tora answered, crouching next to Yuuko who was patiently waiting for the rest of the explanation. ?You lose control when you disconnect the sphere from its origin. I assume the reason is because you lose yourself on where the movement begins and where it ends.?

?So I should always keep it connected to the source?? Yuuko asked tentatively.

?No, it might work for now but you?ll be one technique short when you have a limited water supply to work with.? The teacher answered with a serious pondering look on her face, taking some time to think before she gave out an idea. ?Instead of using the water movement as a source of power, do it with your chakra instead. You?ll have to be careful not put all of your energy into it but you should be able to hold it for longer than you have.?

With a simple not for an answer, Yuuko got up and formed a sphere normally as she would but, instead of using its natural flow, she used her own chakra as basis only. It was somewhat like at the beginning where she also only used her own energy and ended up wasting a lot of it, but having seen how the actual flow of the water worked it became easier this way, like spinning a wheel.

?You probably won?t be able to spam these in a battle,? Tora-sensei remarked, pushing her dark brown hair out of her eyes. ?At least not at this stage. With your amount of chakra, you?ll probably be able to pull off four or five before you dry out. Well?that was all,? the woman finished dismissively.

?Sensei, why did you bring me here if all you wanted to do is show me this?? Yuuko asked with a suspicious idea nagging at the back of her head.

?Well, your grandpa and I had a bet going about what would happen if you fell down a cliff?Don?t worry kid, I betted you would live!? Laughing at the girl?s shocked stare, Tora gave her a small pat on the head. ?Now, there?s a new hunk in town and it?s time he knows what this village has to offer so I?m going to get l-Ah! I?m going to invite him for dinner.? And she poofed.

?Sensei!? Yuuko shouted out, hoping she would be heard. ?Sensei, how am I supposed to get out of here?! TORA-SENSEI!?

?Keep shouting my name! I?ll be famous one day!? Came the answer from high up the cliff.

Suddenly, Yuuko wasn?t looking forward to the storm so much anymore.​


----------



## Kenju (Oct 20, 2014)

*The Unwanted Ally By My Side*
*Level*: 
Four
*Sight*:
First
*Stage*:
Kumogakure 
*Difficulty*: 
Medium
*Health*:
100%
*Track*:

----


_

As I regretfully step of my mother's room for one one last time, a figure in black passes me as I clean the tears still clinging to to my cheek. Once I look up, I see it's Yoshiro with a completely serious look on his face that I'd never seen before. Somehow, I could tell it was a bit sad, for what reason he had for going into my mother's room with that sort of expression, i had no idea. Yet, as the door closed behind him, I decide to mind my own business and continue my walk down the hall. As I do, I stare at my own feet. still contemplating the seriousness of the path I'm about to take.

I realize I'm probably overreacting, after all, many young shinobi leave their families fully prepared for this sort of thing. Maybe it's because I still don't feel like much of a shinobi that I was so emotional like a normal child being separated from their mother. However, as I take a turn on the second corner and walk past a nurse, I know for sure there's nothing normal about me....or so I believe,

I continue with this sort of pathetic thought pattern while making my stroll subconsciously out of the hospital. I gently close the door behind me, while holding on tightly to the large backpack filled with supplies necessary for the long journey ahead. I give a sigh and move forward, but my second foot cant doesn't even get to take a step. Im not paralyzed, it's simply that I stopped my movement because I felt a hand grasp my shoulder.

I follow that hand and see it's way to none other than that unnaturally rude priest, Yoshiro. If this were a manga, a question mark would pop over my head. Unlike before, he doesn't have that unpleasant look from before, instead it's the look of an adult having to deal with the annoying troubles of a kid,_

"Say, Amata, just where do you think you're going?"

_Confused by his question, my eyebrow raises,_

"What are you talking about Yoshiro-san, you already know I'm going to find my brother,"

_I say this like my usual almost lifeless self, I hadn't noticed up until now, but I might act a tad differently when I'm around my mother. Anyways, Yoshiro shakes his head. This sort of gesture even annoys me, who tends to not get bothered much._

"Listen Amata, you're weak,"

_I already knew that, but Ow_

"and you're not smart"

_Ow, I at least had some confidence in my intelligence,_

"So basically, there's no way you can go alone,"

_I frown at his comment, and give a retort _

"Listen Yoshiro-san,  I know it may not seem like the brightest choice but I won't even let yo-"

_Just before I could give an inspirational speech, I'm cut off midway through with strong words that crushed my fragile attempts to pieces,_

"In other words, I'm going along with you on this pretty little tale you've got going on,"

"HUH!?"

_My lackluster demeanor is shattered and replaced by one of complete shock. Meanwhile, as if nothing worth interest had just happened, the grey-haired priest pulls a cigarette from his breast pocket and lights it while sticking it into his mouth._

"Amata, I know you're-"

_This time, I stop him,_

"Hold on Yoshiro-san before you hit me with another insult, don't you think this is something completly too serious!? You can't just tag along with me, what about the church!?"

_Yoshiro inhaled the smoke in front of me casually without a single cared about the weight of the situation. My eyebrows curl up from stress, agh, he's doing something bothersome yet again,_

"It doesn't matter how big your heart is. This world has many cruel and unforgiving things that will break your mind and body. And if that happens there's no way you can find that 'brother' of yours,"

"But-"

"Besides, this is a request from your mother, I can't just ignore that. What did you think I cared enough about you to just leave the village? Don't get conceited you brat,"
_
Actually I did
This time, my surprise isn't so comical. My mouth gaps open for a few seconds as I think back on my mothers smile. At first I begin to wonder if even my mother had some doubt about me, but instantly snap that foolish thought out of my head. No, she's always been so caring about me, most likely this isn't the first favor she's asked of Yoshiro,_

"I see...."

_I lowly speak with my vision cast in nowhere particular. If it's the request of her, then I have no way of denying it._


​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 21, 2014)

_ Hyakka Rindou, now featuring Yuuko Shinohara

Down With the False God! III

_​Rindou laughed at the outburst the younger kunoichi, having ignored Mion in favor of flirting with Yuuko.  She purred with Chi when Yuuko suggested having a meal and sharing a room.  Mion was also pretty, a little off her rocker, sure, but wasn't everyone that got sent on missions like this when they're young?  Rindou smiled, “No, don't be sorry for blinding someone with the light of your cute positiveness.  Dinner, dancing, and sharing a room?  Sounds like a good first date to me.” Rindou spins Yuuko so the taller one was right in her face, Rindou's hand on the small of Yuuko's back.  She gives a smirk, her one eye looking back and forth between either of the other kunoichi's.  “Maybe by the end of the night, we might see another cat besides big Chi....I do hope you don't mind standing on my left side, as much as I would love to see every detail of your beauty, Chi needs to stay here like Sano asked.” her smirk widens as she lets go of Yuuko's waist and keeps her hand entangled in the girl's.  

"Wai-...Y'know what, nevermind." Chi gives a huff, sitting down on the dock, keeping watch.

_'She's so innocent, this is going to be fun.  And now that she's on my left, we can let the games begin.' _she drags the other girl off, looking for a restaurant, “So what do you like to eat, little Yuu?”


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 21, 2014)

*Black Forest Relocation Group*
THORN OF THE HOUKI*
*____________________________​Gin Horigoshi blew into his hands, wriggled his fingers in the frost and muttered a few curse words underneath. His companions, a small band of five, snorted at the act as they watched their silver haired leader shiver in the cold. 

"Shut up, will you? It's not my fault I'm the only one raised in Sunagakure, you bastards," he swore at them, giving them the bird with his right hand before immediately pulling it back in.

Tanaka, a dark skinned man from Kumogakure and was well adjusted to low temperatures, laughed. "You'd think a smuggler would be used to a little cold, wouldn't you?" He said with a wry smirk. 

This time, Gin's response came out as an annoyed sounding growl. "Fuck _off_."

More laughs chorused in the air, before one of the others - a girl from Fuzen that Gin quite fancied - stepped forward and gave their leader a pat on the back. She murmured a few things in his ear, formed a one handed seal with the hand, and Gin suddenly felt warmer. It was times like these when Gin really appreciated himself for having recruited Nari into the team; a nice view with a bodacious rack _and _useful. 

"Thanks," he grumbled underneath his breath. "I keep forgetting how bloody useful your genjutsu is sometimes."

"Glad you feel better, taichou!" She gave a sardonic giggle, before backing off back into the group. 

He straightened up his posture, until his entire physique began to ripple through the sleeves of his tunic. Gin gave a stretch of his arms, then sighed. She got them all the way to the freezing mountainsides along the already Black/White Strait and had the audacity to be late to her own meeting? 

"What the hell is taking her so long?" 

"Ah, sorry, I was having too much fun watching you squirm in the cold," Lin's voice suddenly came from out of nowhere, her ethereal form imprinted itself into the air. Gin felt the temperature almost drop twenty degrees.

Gin quickly swivelled on the spot and turned to face Lin, his surprised face quickly morphing back into his preset scowl.

"Too good to meet us in person, huh?" he asked sarcastically.

Lin rolled her eyes. "Well if you must know, there were some unforseen circumstances which stopped me from coming personally. Minor miscalculations in a plan which otherwise, for all intents and purposes, worked_ splendidly_," she said with a smile.

"I'm elated for you," Gin said dryly. "So where's our payment for smuggling you into Iwagakure, then?"

"Ah, about that..." Lin stroked at her chin. "I don't think there _will_ be any payment, actually."

The mood dampened behind Gin, as the otherwise curious and impassive faces of his group darkened. Tanaka reached for his dai nodachi strapped to his back, despite the fact that the Lin they saw was only just an astral projection of her real body. 

"You're fucking kidding me. Do you know how hard it was to get you into Iwagakure and then into Fuzengakure during a _god damn invasion_?" he seethed.

"I know," she gave a sigh. "And I appreciate that, which is why I called you here to give a warning instead. See, the Houki Clan sort of found out abou--"

"*THEY FUCKING WHAT?!*"

"Please don't cut across me when I'm speaking. It's rude."

"Oh for fuck's sake..." Gin balled his hands into fists, then relented. "Alright, carry on."

"Thank you. Anyway, I found out that the Houki Clan ended up giving a mission to the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage Department to handle, and now you have a group of shinobi going on your trail."

The silver haired shinobi froze in his spot, cold realization seeping into his bones and dispersing the warmth that Nari had given him just moments ago. 

"You... you _double crossed_ us."

"Let's not point fingers." 

"You think you can play the Black Fores-"

"Oh, don't be _ridiculous_. You were never even in the game. Now, I suggest going back to your little base and relocating everything before it all gets blown up, eh?" she smiled, waved and her image shimmered before dispersing completely. 
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 21, 2014)

Akarusa, Hatori
Castle of Glass I​
Family... it was a peculiar thing arguably the strongest emotion anyone could ever hold was a sense of belonging, a home. It was by definition a place people felt security, safety, and once more belonging yet it was an emotion so easily cracked and shattered. He learned that much from the death of April alone, taught him this much but once again he was on the brink of losing her except this time it was not a simple matter of a crack in his castle now his life was equally on the line. All because of his arrogance in taking this deal with the dragon, and despite the 'gift' he was given he learned almost nothing about it.

All he knew was that for some reason or another they seemed to be sharing experiences and damage inflicted upon them, but what did it really mean? Was it as simple as that or was this part of some grand plan, he resigned himself to his fate already but was that truly his honest opinion or Aprils... The world had become so complex.

Here he goes again, he could feel it pushing itself upon him. Yet another vision of the past no doubt, what was all this leading to?

Oh! Of course! The wind rushed through his feathers and into his eyes, squinting to against the moonlight that poured through the mist of the mountains onto his wings. Suddenly, he panicked, and shivered. For a moment he thought himself blind because all he could see was a thick haze before him, then a chuckle looking below there was a cloud - honestly he almost felt like an idiot. Droplets of water shimmered and glistened like crystals upon his wings, with every they left him, the cold winds battling to dry him.

The familiar sound of song began to ring in his ears once more, looking to his left there was the familiar great grey owl, Tasogare as he began hooting in song,

"Flutter like a hummingbird, dive like an eagle, Ain't no bird that is my equal!"

"This is going to be a long night."Sighed another of their flock obviously not enjoying the company he was in. When Hatori comments, "Don't be like that at the very least it makes the night less dull."

"Dull... speak for yourself pipsqueak. The skies are filled with wonder, the earths very life force is our guide the skies our charge. The stars speak of ages long past and our gods watch over us, weather it be our god or those who live below."

"Oh sorry, I forgot you navigator types took everything so seriously."Hatori smirked his head turning to glance upon the Tyto Alba upon his right flank, coming to realize at this point there was five of them in total flying in formation under the watchful gaze of the moonlight.

"Silence the lot of you!"Arianrhod screeched at the top of her voice his attention snapped to their wing captain. Her feathers pulsed with chakra leaving behind a trail in her wake, but what truly caught his attention was not here but the raising heat from below forcing them to a higher altitude soon they found themselves among a thick smog of ash and embers. "Dive, get out of the smog! Stay with me!"

Suddenly the pace of everything changed it was no longer carefree and his heart began racing almost losing track of his companions, if it wasn't for the very fact Arianrhod herself served as a beacon, a guide among the gases that shrouded them they would of surely been lost. The magnetic fields seemed to fade into non-existence and the world itself wailed in the flames of what he could only guess to be a battle.

He struggled honestly, his small frame and body made it difficult to fight the rising tides of steam that rose from the ground. It was almost as if they stepped into a new world in itself, nothing felt the same... the wind was weak, almost absent but she was right, he had to keep with her so not to lose the beacon she served his last and only hope of survival. Dream or not this felt more real than ever before, the his entire body felt as if it was set ablaze with a mixture of adrenaline and fear for his life... no it was more than that his very soul was at stake here and no owl would be able to guide it to whatever afterlife lay beyond this realm. Where was he?

Much to their dismay leaving the smog was no safer, in fact if anything it was arguably the worst situation they could of found themselves in. Dodging projectiles of flame and iron alike he found this far easier than others, he was a smaller target and certainly not as bright as the owl leading them but his once silver wings now stood dulled, and ash began to weigh upon them.

Suddenly Tasogare shrieked out to him, "Watch it, Hatori, on your tail!" Something told him he didn't have the luxury of seeing his assailant and coming out alive, instinct? So he dove in a masterful twist through a gust of wind and escaped the attack, whirling up back into formation dancing upon the ragged edges just in time to avoid a rather nasty crash landing. They reached the ground and for an owl to be thankful of such a occurrence felt peculiar but he had to admit, but between dodging the strange creatures that now hailed the skies as their own and the Oni that now stood before them and their masters... Yeah definitely felt more comfortable upon the shoulder of his master.

A man dressed in white robes he seemed to stand alone from the rest, running his hand through Hatori's feathers he smiled speaking in a familiar tone of voice. "It's good you made it here Hatori." With a swift motion he drew his iron staff slamming down upon the ground, the earth itself gave way and molded to his whim under the chakra that seemed to resonate from his body. The blade extended revealing a familiar scythe, _Ogama?_ he thought to himself in a churr.

Stepping up to the barricade his eyes looked onward towards the field of battle, bodies upon bodies lay rotting eternally there was no sky, no stars... no moon just a single planetoid that loomed over them casting a shadow, it looked closure to a shell than a actual moon stone work could be seen falling from it, crumbling slowly and gradually.

From their side a woman spoke up, golden eyes and sword drawn she was immediately recongisable to any member of that clan. Hikari Akarusa, the blade she wielded was like the moonlight itself shining brightly amongst her fellow clan.

_"We do not know what our chances of survival are, so we fight as if they are zero. We do not know what we are facing beyond these walls, so we fight as if it was the dark gods themselves. No one will remember us now and we may be buried beneath the bodies of countless others, so we build our memorial here. History may not remember our name, our village may never know we existed, but the enemy - The enemy will know. They will remember our name, we shall hurt them so badly that it will never forget us until the ends of time. It's last thoughts shall be of us. That is our memorial - carved into the hearts of the Enemy. I am Hikari Akarusa, while my body draws breath I shall not falter, be sure you do the same!"_

What happened next shook Hatori to his very core, the woman he knew as Hikari Akarusa came to his side and spoke softly. _"Honor is our life... Duty is my fate."_
"No.. your my life and I shall free you of your duty.."Ogama states.

Arianrhod sighed, "All we need to do is hold out until the Sōhei and 2nd arrives. Hatori stay safe, I don't intend going back home alone."

Ogama comments, "I promise Arianrhod he'll be returned to you in good health, after all if he dies..."

He couldn't take any more of this, he wanted out and immediately he felt more than discomfort a mixture of betrayal and confusion. What the hell happened, was Ogama once a member of his clan under the Alias of Dust, he never heard that name before now and certainly never mentioned by his grandfather or mother. Were they ignorant of this past or was everyone hiding from him the truth? Ugh... he hated to admit it but he needed to re-enter this trance and so let it take him once more...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 21, 2014)

*Black Forest Relocation Group*
THORN OF THE HOUKI*
*____________________________​Gin stomped the ground, leaving an imprint of his foot through the thin sheet of frost and the earth underneath. Nari looked at their leader somewhat sympathetically, while the rest of the group joined Gin in sobering up from the warm banter they shared moments ago. Shinji, the youngest of the band, piped up. 

"It's not too late to get aw-" he began.

"We're not leaving the rest of our group behind, you idiot. I'd rather be killed than leave them behind to their fates," Gin snapped. 

"But they're expendable anyway! They're barely trained, we ca-" 

"Listen. One more word out of you, and I'm gonna have to get even more mad than I already am," he said coldly.

"Guys, this isn't the time for this. We need to make a decision. Do we hold our ground at the base or do we try and take what we can and leave?" Nari butted in. 

She always was the more rational one of the group; the one who was the most cool headed in these types of situations. Gin bound them through charisma and strength of character, but when it came down to it, he was just as hot headed as the swordsman from Kumo. 

"I say we take them," Tanaka grunted, glaring at Shinji. "There's more of us than there are of them and we got the advantage in vantage and geography."

"Or we could not get ourselves killed and just get the hell out of there. Even if we do win, we'll end up losing a lot of people and resources," Shinji said. 

"Let's not pretend you give a shit about the others, Shinji," the man from Kumo said dryly. 

The welp shifted uncomfortably in his place and went quiet, which drew a somewhat satisfied look from Tanaka. Gin rested his hand on his face and sighed. This was a terrible predicament they were in. If they ran off, that meant they'd end up having to leave a lot of their equipment behind - and there was a chance the other shinobi would catch them anyway, since they'd be slowed down. But if they stayed behind, they risked losing _everything_. It would have been one hell of a gamble, but Tanaka had a good point; they did have the advantage. There were a lot more of them, and they were on elevated ground with escape tunnels if things turned _really _bleak.

Gin brought his gaze to the rest of the group, dampening his dried up lips for a moment in fear of his voice breaking up if he spoke up immediately.

"We'll stay behind and fight them off. If we die, we'll die _together_."

​


----------



## Vergil (Oct 21, 2014)

*Mion

Clash of Cults.*

The village itself was fairly large with revenue coming in from fish and trade from other countries and was one of three that supplied Konoha. It had everything that the capital had but on a smaller scale and with a port town feel to it. The stubbled and messy men sold their fish at a huge market and there was a huge crowd from neighbouring villages in the morning, though now it was occupied by flies feasting on stray bits of meat forgotten during their clean up. 

Mion made a note to visit the fish market in the morning, but for now she was finding out what the religion of choice was. Jashin's teachings went fairly far across the world but this port was relatively new and as she approached the spire with the unfamiliar marking, she knew it was one of the other religions that this town worshipped and was overcome with fury at the thought of people not praying to the one true God. This religion, from what she understood, was about finding inner peace by giving up everything and sweeping the ground as you walked and some other ridiculous nonsense. There were some elements of self discipline which she could appreciate but the fact that they were celebrating the wrong God made Mion want to....well what was she going to do? It's not as if she could let them just go living their misguided ways.

Looking at the building, it was ornate with a traditional Japanese feel to it, the roof was red with tiles and had several floors to it all with white paper windows. It had an aura of peace to it with a lovely water fountain and gorgeous statues. She almost felt bad for the plan that was forming in her head. If she had a little more support then she would have made more of a statement but for now this would have to do, but naturally she would have to wait until the dead of night.

In the meantime a bite to eat wouldn't be the worst thing to do. She walked through the streets and spotted Zansatsu, who was unmistakable in his appearance, standing near a food stall. She didn't particularly want to interact with anyone in this group, but at least he had some degree of intelligence. Or at least seemed like he did - for all she knew he could start talking about alien conspiracies or the gnomes that steal your socks in the laundry. She wished that these were just examples that were just pulled from her ass, but unfortunately when running a church you meet some fairly strange people.

"Two please." she said as she stood in front of the stall, and had the indescribable urge to trip up two children running and screaming behind her. The vendor nodded, obviously noticing the Jashin emblem on her shoulder and kept conversation to a professional level, which was just fine with her. At least his food was good, pieces of fish, salad, sauce in a round bread. He called them fish....tacos.

"Mmm..it's good!" she said in surprise, uncharacteristically with her mouth full.


----------



## Laix (Oct 21, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
THE UNMARKED ARC
*PART 5*
______________________________​ He felt bad. Raiken was never an expert with words and having deep, personal conversations like this. All he wanted was for Lily and Kirisaki to stop their bickering, believing that if he nipped it in the bud with his girlfriend it would go down better than trying to battle it out with the sour-tongued adult. So when Kirisaki's reaction was anything but positive, he felt his heart immediately sink and the frustrations build in his mind like paperwork.

Just as he was about to try and make things a bit more right, Kirisaki suddenly approached him, wrapping her arms around him and pulling. The height difference meant her head rested against the lower part of his chest and her arms were locked around his waist but she wouldn't change a thing. She felt protected when she was with him, like sitting in front of a crisp open fire. He was warm, he was inviting, he was her guardian. 

After a short, drawn-out kiss she insisted they "make up for it exponentially" when Lily's away, sealing it with a promise. Raiken was confused at first by what she meant but the meaning of her words soon settled on his mind. He was unsure how to react at first, that feeling of guilt over being too harsh on her still lingering. He hesitated, his lips opening and closing like a fish, the correct words not quite coming out. What was he to do? What was he to say?

A part of him wanted to just kiss her and see where their feelings took them while another urged him to just play it cool and smile it off. He began to release himself from her grip when instinct promptly took over. Raiken pressed her against the wall, burying his face into her neck as he inhaled her scent. She smelled so sweet, so soft, so feminine. He pushed his lips against her skin, hands firmly on her waist as they resisted the temptation to go lower.

"Definitely."​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 21, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Cloro > Fuzengakure*

*[Cloro]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two XX]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
Rikka skipped to a beat that only she could hear as they made their way to Cloro's train station. Her blue locks bounced with every move as she made sure to keep the bag she held in a firm grip. Satoshi walked almost even with Kei, allowing her the leeway to feel in command, the queen that she wanted to be. Even now she was a tease, making her hips sway even more rhythmically as to say, yes be entranced by my movements. Of course, the white haired boy didn't mind watching, though he could still see the shadows boiling under Kei's feet. Seemed that 'they' still didn't like him all that much. Which was okay with him, their opinion didn't matter. Their master's did and she planned on keeping him under heel, at least for now. 

Upon reaching the platform they are greeted by Sou, the man had a warm smile about his features, it seemed he was happy to see that all, more Kei and Rikka than Sat, were returning safe and sound. He didn't know what Yomi had sent the sweet young girl here for, but at least now it seemed to be over. Tipping his hat he allowed them back aboard their personal car, "Everything has been restocked Kei, I do hope that you all enjoy your ride back to Fuzengakure." is stated as they each handed him their return ticket as they climbed the steps. Tearing them he hands them their half back. "Don't hesitate to ring if you need anything." is added as he closed the door behind Satoshi. Adjusting his tie he walked further out onto the main platform, "Last Call, ALL ABOARD!"

There really wasn't anyone left to get on, traffic was still low as Fuzen had it's security extra tight. It was mostly Black to Black travel. Sou simply liked to yell it, made him feel a great deal better and important. The train car was a lot like they had left it, the scent of Spider Lilies still wafted in the air and like promised there were all manner of cakes, cookies and a piping hot pot of tea. Sliding into the booth Satoshi picked up the paper, he wasn't one for the news, but after doing a job he wanted to make sure it either was in print, or not mentioned at all. In this case he didn't want to see 'Local Gone Missing!' It was rather mundane, Cloro was a sleepy town and the most that was going on was a local pumpkin growing contest, a fall event. Other than that, the front splash was the Village leader kissing a baby, or a really bald person. The photographer wasn't all that great at catching the moment, with the lines and motion blurs. 

Folding it, he picks up the Fuzen Times as the train lurches forward. There was a little bit more going on in Fuzen than Cloro, not surprising as Fuzen is one still one of the more prominent Villages in the Nations. As he flipped a page Kei, like a spider stalking her prey, leaps on Rikka who had been making funny faces toward the older girl. With a shrill cry of laughter Rikka hits the ground and rolls as the blue haired Kunoichi fingers danced around her stomach and ribs. "No tickles!" is begged as tears started to stream. Mildly curious Satoshi bends the newspaper so he can see what was going on. Seeing Kei hunched over Rikka gave him an idea, maybe he should try that on Kei the next time an opportunity presented itself. Scoping Kei's flank one last time he pulls the newspaper back up and reads. 

Outside the two blue haired girls rolling on the floor between loading up on sugar and tea, there really wasn't much to do, so Satoshi tried to catch up on the sleep he didn't get back in Cloro. The only thing that kept him more or less awake was a light burning sensation where Kei had bitten him. Rubbing his shoulder the boy shifted his weight pulling the newspaper over his face to allow darkness to fall over him. It seemed as soon as he closed his eyes the ding of the train coming to a stop was heard. 

_-Fuzen_

Rikka like a little ox pulled him by the air stirring him from both his sleep and the booth he was resting in. "Where HERE Zan!" she declared as the boy wiped the drool from his mouth. "Okay, okay I get it. I get it." is stated as he sat the newspaper back down. Running his hands through his hair goes for the aching shoulder before rotating his arm, "I must have laid on it funny." is muttered as he followed the girls out onto the Fuzen platform. Sometimes Satoshi would kill for just a fraction of the energy that Rikka had, but then again. It'd probably kill him too. Though he was in his teens, he sometimes felt like an old man. Sleeping in a booth didn't help that either. After hugging Rikka, Kei decided to hang off Satoshi's neck, just to tease a bit more. To let him know that he had a home in Fuzen if he so wanted it. The as she broke away, she asked him to return to her. Something that he planned on doing regardless. She offered a home and he did need one, besides. 

There was also Kei herself that he had to look forward too in a strange masochistic way. Before Satoshi could reply though, Rikka was hanging off one of his arms. "Zan, you told me to remind you that you'd get me a treat here in Fuzen when we got here." is stated as she licked a little chocolate off the side of her face. Really? All the sweets that Kei probably funneled down the child and she still wanted more. This was going to be a ride back to Suna. "Okay, okay. No need to pull my arm off." is stated even as the girl tugged him along. Rikka was strong for her age and soon they had caught up to Kei. "Hey lets inviter her along too." is beamed as they neared her. 

"I promised Rikka a treat, so how about I treat us to an early lunch." is offered as he is dragged off by his apprentice. "I know this great place mom used to take me, come on KEI!" she shouted. ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
RED RIBBON MYSTERY
____________________________Ren sensed the foul chakra radiating from the house even before it came into his sights; it hit him like the foul smell of a rotting fruit, so much that he almost had to cut the channel off before it overwhelmed him. 

"Eugh," he murmurred and looked to Taneda. The Senju, however, seemed oblivious to the ominous aura emitted in the road ahead of them. Kei and Hado really did get the better deal out of this whole thing - the Houki would have taken a brothel over this any day. 

"Is something the matter, Ren-san?" Taneda asked, tearing his eyes away from the array of buttons installed inside the car, having been mentally dismantling them the entire journey. He would have done it physically, but he wasn't too keen on earning another electric shock from his friend again.

Ren raised his right eyebrow, though kept his focus on the road. "Yeah, I can feel something amiss with the house we're going to," he replied slowly. 

This invoked a more curious reaction from the Senju boy. "Feel it? Something amiss?" Taneda repeated, dismantling the words inside his brain.  Was Ren talking about an enemy of some sort inside the house?

Ren gave a nod. "I can't give a certain assessment, but there's definitely something... weird inside that house. The mayor didn't give us the full story. Well... it can't be helped, we're here now anyway," he said, stopping the car.

And there they were, their car stopped a few blocks away from a somewhat large house. It was about twice the size of most of the other buildings in the settlement and, despite the foul stench Ren felt from it earlier, the building seemed very well kept and new. The windows, though slightly tinted, were perfectly cleaned and there wasn't even a single brick out of place. It was places like these that had the most to hide; buildings which tried so hard to not look out of place that they stuck out like a sore thumb. 

The Houki narrowed his eyes at it for a moment, then turned to look at Taneda. 

"We're going to need to split up here," he said. 

"Why?" He inquired back.

"It'll be easier for you to sneak in if I'm outside. I can get a blueprint of the house with my Lanterns from here and direct you with the radios," Ren said, tapping at the thin black lace strapped to his neck.  

Taneda was slow to respond at first, turning the idea over inside his head. He might have suspected the Houki of trying to avoid what ever danger was inside the building if this were a few weeks ago, but after the incident with the dragon, the Senju had learned to trust his friend's intuition and senses. 

"Alright. We will go now."
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 21, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Liquid Time*

*[White Nation]​*​
[In the Wake of a Cult's Desolation III]​*[Liquid Time]​*

After leveling his warning to Mion, Satoshi walked into the greater part of the village. There really wasn't all that much going on here. The local fishing industry is what seemed to keep them afloat, that with commerce from the likes of Konoha and Kumo. So that probably didn't leave all that much for him to actually eat and being from a desert region, aquatic life wasn't exactly on his list of tasty meals. Keeping his pace simple as not to gather too much attention, a Black Shinobi being in the White was suspicious at best right now, he walked through the various vendors who peddled their wares. Trying to get people to buy from them and fill their coffers with a little Ryo. 

Some things never changed and this reminded Satoshi of his home, where there would be little bazaars littered about the Village. Picking up an ornate looking carving Satoshi's eyes narrow on it. It was a jade colored jaguar. "Ah, you have a very discerning eye young man. That is a rare Desert Cat, pure jade. Flawless in every aspect from shape to shine. I'll let you have it for a fair price." ".... ..." Satoshi finally looks up to the man behind the counter and his eyes narrow. He knew this man, "Arata, is that you under that beard." the question brought beads of sweat to the man's brow and he fumbled with his fingers as he tried to make up something, "I, I don't know what you are talking about!" is shouted as he tried to smile. 

Satoshi was far from buying it though, his jade eyes squint and he snatches the beard off the man throwing it to the ground as he does. "Now listen Satoshi, I - I don't want any problems. Okay, I moved out here so you wouldn't pester me about....", "You selling your phony products? I told you, if I ever.", "Listen there is no need for that. l-Look at the price."[/color] is stated with a stutter. Flipping the statue he was asking for a very small amount of money, even the stall said it wasn't real. Satoshi grit his teeth. "Alright, don't peddle them like they are real next time then.", "You simply didn't let me fini... hey, aren't you going to pay for that?, "Consider me not cutting your tongue out as payment Arata." is replied. Stuffing the trinket away, he figures that Rikka may like it. 

Looking around he finally sees a stall that may serve something that he'd eat. The menu wasn't large and mostly consisted of.. .well, fish. Frowning he settled on something that was called a fish taco. Well, it sounded about as appetizing as the fish head soup. The man smiled, "That one is what everyone gets. It's famous around here." is replied as he went to make the meal. "Famous for not killing the people that eat it, probably." is muttered.     

As he is served his meal the Jashin Radical walked up to the stall, seeing what he had she asks for two. "You have the taint of death on you, so I guess it's no surprise." is stated his jade yes cutting to her. "That you'd show up on a Mission to destroy a Cult and if I had to guess." is added as he put the glass of water he was drinking down. Looking up and over to the spire. "You probably have ill intentions all around." is added as he finally decided to pick up one of the 'tacos' after Mion said it was good. ~


----------



## Chronos (Oct 21, 2014)

*Road to Eien Machi*​
As we sat we witnessed each others eyes, finally upon the distance of where they once thwarted the enemy chasing them. Their eyes locked as their words begun to clash. Rosuto right eyes closed, while he focused her with his brillian blue hue of an eye. Her amber glare begun to radiantly beam towards the direction of set child, while the flames begun to assimilate the dark and only a pigment of bright apricot gleam. The heat settled on their flesh as their bodies became abducted by the exquisite flame's heat. The night which breezed the small clearing where the flame begun to eradicate its presence, swallowing the chill and harboring both in a subtle ease. 

"I'm not gonna rush you, nor am I going to demand anything. All I need is for you to tell me what's happening. I'll remain silent through everything. I'm not really in the mood to put up a front." 

Hanekawa rose her mien, tasting the delicious blithe the boy exuded. As her lips pressed at the sight of such a soul she began to remissness, a memoir of days gone by. A time where people use to believe a little more, a bit more than what they do now. Power beyond capabilities, but their soul still waned. At such was the boy's aura. Broken and fragmented. Not only metaphorically but also literally. She could sense a gap withing his heart, as if his chakra had lost an essential key, but had manifested into something completely different. It was almost enticingly wondrous to witness such a child speak as if he himself was an equal to her age. 

Her fingers rand across her lips as she leaned back and her hands maintained the weigh of her body by placing it on the floor beneath her. Turning her gaze, her eyes staring at the boy whom returned the stare with a dull shade on his view. It wasn't imposing, but simply... dull. Unrecognizable, no emotion ran through it, and if it did it only hid due to the child forcibly doing so. But for some manner, that stare was empty. Held no force behind it, no resolution, not hopes. It was almost... peaceful to say the least. Acceptance brewed from that eye, that of which could hold a tinge of distraught. It was painful trying to decipher it.

"So?" 

Her laughter escaped her mouth, locking her lips as if to toy with him, she arced forwards and began to speak. 

"I'm an apparition summoning, I hail from Kita-Shirahebi." 

No reaction, he stood calm as if he didn't seem to be disbelieving her words, turning her head in question to such a lack of reaction, most would abruptly say that it was a lie, or run due to their own fear. 

"Not surprised? Are you perhaps accustomed to my kind?" 

"No. But in history there were tales about men reincarnating souls to cause a war. If that's true, then the fact that wondering souls exist shouldn't be much of a problem." 

"Oooh? So confidant. Are you sure you're human?" 

"I'm not even sure what I am anymore."  

She giggled. What an interesting human being. She found it curious that he said that. It was almost as if he viewed himself so negatively that he had to question his own humanity. Such words from a mere child were almost heart-breaking. A boy whom hasn't truly experienced the weigh of adulthood is speaking about not even being man? Human were always so curious about their senses, about forming a reality. They made properties of even their children, a child being added the surname of, for example, "Child of Uchiha". To see a legitimate soul that needs to question his own sanity, or his own lack of, was truly a marvel. 

"Well, then I suppose I should not lie then. We are not really apparitions, this is the name handed to by you humans. In fact, we are simply concentrated shades of chakra that gained concious. You can just call us the soul without the flesh to hold us down."

Rosuto rose his brow. This was rather unbelievable, but he stood silent and allowed her to continue, to move on with her words. Placing careful attention, nitpicking ever words she utilized. 

"Why are here? Is your medium somehow infinite? Or are you hiding until you master calls you forth?" 

"I have no master, the only master of me is Hanekawa herself."

"I thought that was your name." 

"It's this girls name, the bodies name whom we reached an agreement to share. Her name is Tsubasa Hanekawa, the apparitions name is the tale of Sawari Neko."

"No wonder your world is Kita-Shirahebi. You're legends traitor." 

"Traitor is such a harsh word to say. I simply follow my nature."

"Manipulating man to follow your biding, taking over kindness and soon possessing the body of a dying soul. Is that anyway to justify your malice?" 

"Don't come to me with talk of righteousness, human. You and your kind have a lot to follow before you go judging us who merely live to exist." 

Rosuto placing his fist on his chin, lowering his gaze... She held her point. Humanity was the most rotten, even hell would quiver at our might. If we ever took control of the soul, we would be the most masterful race of all. The Sawari Neko, its an old folk tale that birthed centuries ago. It centered about a man whom once found a dying cat at the side of the street and was kind enough to bury such. The Sawari Neko is very cunning you see, and this is its method to capture souls, he would soon embed the man and posses him in secret. And once stress placed itself upon the user, the Sawari Neko would take its toll, appearing and summoning havoc across those whom harm the master as a method of gratitude. 

However, the Neko would take possession of the body if the man stress never heals or if the man dies.

"So by this you mean... you and the girl are still alive?"

"Hanekawa and I are one, yes. She and I love each other dearly and she needed to be revived, she needed to live. She was dying, weak, fragile. The men that followed us had robbed her see, not only of her merchandise, but of other things as well, one of them being the seal of Kita-Shirahebi which opened the seal to my shrine." 

"So they could steal the scroll and summon you." 

"Yes, how did you know?"

Rei...

"A hunch." 

"That's quite a nice guess, however. You sure you're not fooling yourself that you're human? Anyway let me continue... See, they came to my shrine and attempted to summon me, but they mistook the process so not only is Kita-Shirahebi's essence flowing to this world, because of it my powers have also been reduced to that of a Genin, or even worse and academy student. If I was at my apex I would probably been able to ward off those shobi you were so reluctant to kill before." 

"So right now I suppose that you're also going to ask me to help you patch up the exuding essence of Kita-Shirahebi, right?" 

"Well... Yes and no. I was thinking about it but there's only one remedy. Yes I want to return the essence of Kita-Shirahebi back to the seal, but to do so. A certain process needs to be executed."

"And that is?" 

She began to pace slowly on all fours towards him, her eyes portraying desire, as her tongue began to trace those cherry colored lips of hers, eyes of amber gradient that pierced his sight. Rosuto began to follow, eyes still as dim as before. As her index begun to trace from ab to his neck, crossing his chest, marveling ever nook and cranny with delicate precision. Each and every hardened muscle that formed the boy, reaching his neck with subtly and lifting his gaze by placing set index on his chin and lifting. 

"I need an actual master to share his chakra with me." 

"I refuse."


----------



## Laix (Oct 21, 2014)

_Edie Nakano_
*BLOOD *IS THICKER THAN WATER
____________________________​ _Their meeting had moved to the glamorously decorated lounge filled with antique furniture in neutral colours and a commissioned painting of Edie's dearly departed mother Shira propped above the marble fireplace. Sat on the loveseat was the teenage heiress herself, a scowl on her face as she rested her feet comfortably on the arm of the chair. Her grandmother Cordelia sat opposite, one leg hooked over the other as she calmly sipped her filthy caperberry martini. _

_Although she hated to admit it given how she was still fuming at the whole situation, Edie couldn't help but admire her grandmother's elegance. She had a sense of style, a dominating aura that made you feel like her subordinate even for a loud-mouthed belligerent teenager like Edie. While the last time she saw her grandmother was beyond the capabilities of her memories, this woman somehow felt familiar. Seeing her shoulder-length blonde locks fresh from the salon and tidy manicure on her nails felt nostalgic, like a blurred memory of those very hands picking her up as a young child. _

_Whatever the situation was, there was a reason Cordelia decided to make such an abrupt appearance, and Edie was determined to get to the bottom of it. She was going to get to the bottom of Suzume too; The bottom of her father's continuous lies and most importantly the identity of that woman. As long as Edie Nakano lived under the roof of her grand estate, there was going to be no lies or deceit. Truth was going to be the motto and everyone was going to live by it, whether they liked it or not._

_Performing her duties, Alisa finished stirring Natsu's whiskey and cream-based liquor, handing the chunky rococo-style glass to the billionaire magnate before taking a step back to allow three generations of Nakano to talk business._

_"How's school?" Cordelia suddenly asked, breaking the ice with typical extended-family talk. Edie rolled her eyes, shuffling her legs._

_"I'm not here to talk about school. We're here to talk about why you're here and what you want, okay Grandma?"_

_The matriarch of the Nakano family raised an eyebrow, a half-smirk crossing her crimson-coloured lips. "Why does that sound so ageist?" She remarked, not even daring to take her granddaughter's insults seriously. _

_"Tch." The youngest blonde rolled her eyes once more. Resting his drink down on the transparent glass coffee table, Natsu finally spoke up. _

_"Although her words are... harsh, she has a point. What do you want?" _

_Cordelia too put down her drink, leaning forward with her hands casually resting over her crossed knees._

_"I mostly came to speak to my granddaughter but since you're looking for a chat, let's mess." She leaned back in her seat, a coy smile on her foundation-covered cheeks. "While usually I would do this in private, I know Edie is an adult and I don't believe in treating adults like children unless they act like it." _

_Now the seventeen year old's interest was piqued. She sat up, narrowing her gaze and sharpening her ears to hear what her estranged grandmother had to say to the monster known as her father. _

_"Natsu, you need to cut the bullshit. You really do."_

_The man who sat atop the throne of the world's economy was gobsmacked. His jaw dropped and his eyes widened._

_"Don't attempt to deceive me and act all surprised, either. I may not have visited in a few years but I've been keeping an eye on you all. Ever since Shira died, nothing has been the same between you and your daughter and it breaks my heart, it truly does."_

_"If you've come to insult me and tell me how to parent *my* daughter you may as well leave. It's rather humorous to hear such advice coming from you of all people."_

_Cordelia scoffed at his comment. Edie on the other hand was listening to this back-and-forth bickering with a raised eyebrow. Her grandmother appeared to be agitated yet disappointed with his remark, opting to light herself a cigarette instead of countering his rather interesting claims. Taking a puff of the white stick, she blew the smoke gently towards Natsu as it appeared to immediately soothe her demeanor. _

_"Get out." She gestured towards the exit whereupon the grand white glass doors leading towards the landing coincidentally opened. "I want to speak with my granddaughter." Natsu didn't bother arguing, taking his drink and motioning for Alisa to follow him. The two disappeared up the staircase and into his office, leaving Edie and her grandmother alone to chat over a drink. Cordelia stood up from her seat, walking over to the bar where she grabbed a bottle of ros?. She brought it over to Edie where she put her cigarette down temporarily over the nearby ash tray, grabbing an empty glass and unscrewing the bottle._

_"Drink?"_

_"No."_

_She put the bottle down and picked up her cigarette, slipping it back between her lips as she re-crossed her legs. Cordelia's stature was like she was the one waiting for Edie to say something which was rather insulting to the girl who felt like her time was being wasted here._

_"So are you finally going to get to the point or are we gonna carry on with this crap?"_

_Cordelia let out a short sigh._

_"I may not have been involved in your life dear but I've been watching. In fact, I've been waiting for you to reach a certain age. As you grew up, you probably had a lot of questions regarding your heritage and bloodline, didn't you?" She took a puff of her cigarette, her words resonating with Edie. _

_Although she didn't have the mental energy to even question how on earth she knew this, she knew she was spot on. _

_Ever since discovering her curse, she'd been curious to its origins. Trying to get information from her father was like drawing blood from a stone while the last lead she seemed to have with that Senju girl went cold. If this woman popping back into her life when it seemed most convenient had some solid answers, perhaps she could be more forgiving in exchange for the added clarity._

_"You was too young then to ever understand, dear. Now you're an adult, I feel you're most certainly ready."_

_Edie's azure blue eyes followed her grandmother as she arose from her seat, cigarette crushed in the ash tray and martini glass half-empty. _

_"Ready for what?" _

_It was then that strange occurrence earlier with the door wasn't just a coincidence. Maintaining an open claw and without moving a muscle, the martini glass levitated up to her hand. No handseals, no jutsu name, no movement, nothing. Edie was utterly mesmerized by what her eyes were telling her. She refused to believe that she had just witnessed her very own grandmother exhibit power beyond what she'd ever known._

_Cordelia took another sip of her drink, maintaining a fixed glare on the young girl. _

_"The truth."_​


----------



## Kei (Oct 21, 2014)

_

[The Game Played Between Two]
Intermission
Main Arc
Kei Sili​_
Kei didn?t even make it down the steps before she felt like something similar to a brick slam against the middle of her back. She wondered for a second was this the way she was going to die? Is this the end? As time slowed down and she saw her shadow reflects on the concrete.

 However, as she prepared herself for impact, she felt something soft cushion her, and when she opened her eyes. She saw the dark claws had caught her and the speeding sugar bullet.  The dark claws straighten her back up, and picked up the child that had caused their master slight discomfort.

Kei couldn?t help but giggle a bit as Rikka was dangling the air a few inches off the ground, but she didn?t seem to care as the hands held her up to Kei?s eye level. 

?Rikka, sweetie is something wrong?? Kei asked as she cocked her head to the side, before noticing the sugar stars twinkling in her eyes. This was where Kei would turn her back to Satoshi, and leave. Spoil the child rotten and watch as the guardians had troubles, though it seemed as though the sugar bullet smiling at Kei had other plans. 

"I promised Rikka a treat, so how about I treat us to an early lunch." Satoshi said before rotating his shoulder, Kei smiled as he was probably dragged like she was nearly tackled to death. The shadows placed the young girl down before she jumped in Kei?s arms.

?I wouldn?t mind at all, thank you very much Satoshi~? Kei smiled before she felt her right arm nearly pulled out of her socket as soon as she said thank you.  Rikka hadn?t waited for Kei to say anything else and dragged the young shrine maiden with the strength of a sugar raged bull!  The young one was so strong for her age, that as soon as she yanked Kei, she felt herself lose her grip on the bag, but her shadows caught it before tossing it to Satoshi. 

?I hope you don?t mind!? Kei called as the young girl rushed through the small crowd of Fuzenkagure, as she turned around, the shadows took their opportunity to flip Satoshi off.  They weren?t allowed to come out, but if they had a chance, they would voice how they felt without actual words. 

And they knew that Satoshi eyes were glued to their master ass, so instead of seeing the thing he wanted to see so much. They gave him a nice big fuck you for the shit he had put them through in Cloro.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 21, 2014)

[Reaper Code -Submerged ]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act 4)-

*
-The First Sight-
-Riokou of Silent Honors-*

_I stand in the underground hallway along with the rest of my squad, after having witnessed a disturbing sight, I straighten my posture and speak with a single drop of sweat on my left,_

"So, just what kind of beings are these-"

"WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!"

_Eita's loud voice blasts into my ear like a car horn. From what I can easily tell of her eyes full of stars and wonder, she's pretty interested in this new development in a way quite opposite from the rest of us._

"Say, Say, have the rest of you guys seen anything like this before!?"
_
She looks at each of us one after another like a child, despite it being a bit cute, none of us answers that obvious question. Which is of course a simple 'no' from our silence. 

Heivia clicks his tongue and turns away from the sight. _

"Well it looks like, there is some value being here afterall. We don't have much time, lets get moving,"

_Once he announced that, Heivia gave us a single finger in our direction. A flat faded light expands outward from its tip and touches the top of our heads. Instead of harming us, the transparent light descending down our frames. As it does, what the light passes, leaves the lasting effect of shifting our appearances into those of the four savages that were turned into lumps of meat.

Once our appearances had been shaped into those of the deceased, the almost transparent colorful fight had done the same to him. _

"Quenser, take care of the bodies,"

_Heivia gave his command to the headphone wearing that was still staring endlessly at the chin of that had been reformed. In order to wake him from his wakened slumber, I give a quick snap of my finger,_

"Right,"

_He flips out of his daze gave an exasperated comment. He really doesn't seem too fond of taking part of this mission. However, I don't care much to worry about that kind of troubles of his. 

After thinking that, I see that blond-haired boy form a series of handseals. Immediately after, a strange mark appears on the ground. From a experienced standpoint, I'd say it's some sort of seal or symbol similar to the one I use for my techniques. A black muddy substance shoots like a rocket out of the odd mark and into the air. After my eyes adjust to it's speed, I see that it's a hawk. Or atleast something that looks like it. It's material is that of the black mud substance I had just seen.

Without having it's master say a word, the black hawk meteors recklessly into the pile of corpses. Instead of creating a crater of raw destruction, once the hawk hits it's  target, it bursts like a water and scatters back into it's disturbing liquid form, covering the entire bloody scene. 

Sssssss

Smoke starts fuming and the bodies start rotting and turning into an unfamilar shape. The second I take notice of that, I realize that this unknown is just about similar to that of acid. The flesh and blood all become swallowed and turned to nothing within a minute or so. In just that time, the entire scene of the 'crime' is whipped clean and the black acid dissipates.

Yet there's something else that I take notice of while still watching, but just like he had read my thoughts, he speaks before I have a chance to utter a word,
_
"With this ability, I can only input a single 'command' of what it cannot destroy. In this case, it was the the steel floor and walls. See, so much was destroyed that it's clean as a whistle, heh not even a single speck of dirt or germ must be left,"

_That undisciplined guy says so with a snarky smile on his face. He certainly feels a bit confident in his abilities, whatever they are. Even so, as we begin to make out move while disguised, I can still see Quenser's glance move back at the scene. What was in his eyes was not the excitement like Eita, nor neutral like Heivia, rather it's something else that I can't quite put my finger on..._​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 22, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*

_The Red Ribbon Incident VII_

----------​
At the end of the day, being a shinobi was not about pure combat strength, flashy techniques, or unique and exotic fighting styles. Simply put, it was a vocation that called for adaptability, the skill and experience to react to a variety of situations and also understand when you were in over your head. Taneda had learned early on in his time masquerading as a shinobi that he needed not just battle prowess, but also wit and intellect in order to handle situations that called for finesse. He needed to know how to trust people, understand when something was a trap, and how to handle situations where he could't force his way. This was what slipped through his mind as he crept towards this house that sat alone, prim and proper. And of course, this was accented by the dull thrum of that mysterious chakra given off by the red ribbon in the back of his mind. It still ate away at his thoughts, and he hoped it didn't form some sort of permanent space there without having a conduit like the ribbon to feed off of.

Taneda rounded the side of the house as Ren got up and out of his car to search the perimeter for the tree. "The easiest way inside is through a skylight etched into the roof," the Houki explaiend. Taneda nodded, and then proceeded to walk up the side of the house until he came to the view above. He peered over the side; no one seemed to be inside the sitting room. He dipped his head over the side of the roof to give a thumbs up to Ren, and the continued. Pressing his hands flat to the window, he released a ragged breath, expelling chakra and a minor memory in order to imbue it. The glass then turned aside as it scuttled across the roof, and the Senju slipped in, falling silently to the floor at a crouch as he looked around.

​
"There's three strong chakra signatures in there with you, according to my readings. One isn't moving, another seems to be steadily doing something in the kitchen, and the third is sleeping. Move towards the stationary one, all signs point to it being the tree."

"Hai." Taneda nodded, and then turned towards the shade, careful not to displace anything. Someone would be back; the lights were on in this room, and so he'd need to be careful of that. He peered over the corner of the doorway and down the stairs. _"We'll take it from here Ren. If you're loud enough in our ear to hear, others could hear as well."_

Is what he would have said. Instead it came out as "These lips are sealed." He blinked a moment as he registered what he'd said, but after a moment of thought, it made sense. Something in here was related to the mission at hand, and the jutsu had yet to subside. In effect he couldn't communicate properly until it wore off fully. "Taneda?" Ren stated back, but after that the scientist couldn't even reply back. The line seemed to go dead, even before he himself could cut it. He stopped at the bottom of the stairs and the checked to make sure he hadn't cut the line himself by accident, prodding at the device for a moment or two. Then, he stopped dead in his tracks as he heard screaming erupt from behind him, only to find...a little girl.

​
Taneda closed his eyes and clutched his hair in frustration, cursing his complacency. "How vexing," he muttered, and then quickly made a hand sign. 

_"Chōjū Giga."_ Instantly a snake slipped from a scroll he produced in his hand and then wrapped itself around the young girl, coiling about her mouth. For the moment he'd silenced her screaming. He hoped the other chakra signatures didn't move or respond, but couldn't worry about that now. He kneeled in front of her, patting her on the top of the head. "Quiet now, ok? We have work to do, and you're being a bit too reckless." He beamed at her, and she just stared back, wide eyed and trembling slightly, silent. Then a muffled beat of sound from behind he ink snake, and Taneda shook his head. "Now now, we can't do that..." He paused. "Well, unless." He tapped her in the center of her forehead. "Are you going to be quiet if we let you go?" he asked, wagging a finger at her. She nodded numbly, and he did as promised, the snake unraveling from around her. "M-my grandma says that if I let anyone in I'll be in big trouble...I'm home alone with just...me. Don't touch anything or grandma will get mad!"  She backed away from him. "Whats your name, mister?"

Well that didn't make sense. Ren had clearly mentioned _three _chakra signatures, so there had to be someone else here, at the least, assuming one might be the tree. But he'd play along. "Taneda. Whats your name, little one? And when does your grandma get home?"

The little girl just shook her head at him, and he shrugged, standing. He knew generally where the tree was, based on Ren's previous directions, so this wouldn't be that difficult, even with a young girl as a witness. He exited the room, crossed through a hallway, and then arrived in a larger bedroom, stopping. Right before him, was the tree that they'd spoken of, or his best guess anyway. He recognized it immediately, but then stopped as he glanced over at an individual in the corner of the room. Shoulder length brown hair, tall, trimmed beard, strong jawline, wearing jeans, a red flannel shirt, and boots. He was just coming out of the bathroom to the side, wiping his hands with a towel, which he stopped as he stared over at Taneda. "Who the hell are you?" he asked tersely, before the little girl arrived behind Taneda, hiding behind the edge of the door. Taneda studied the man silently; he couldn't have been more than thirty, and then the young girl. Then Senju sighed, running a hand through his hair as he considered something.

​
"This one is Taneda. Who exactly are you?" he asked, not the man, but the little girl, who blinked in surprise as he turned towards her. "M-me?" she asked, her voice barely above a squeak as she shrunk away from his inquiry, further behind the doorway. And at this point, Taneda looked utterly confused, turning towards her as the candles of the room cast his features with an eerie sort of glow, his glasses glinting against the light. "Just how long do you plan to play this game? We can absorb chakra, you know. Taste it in the same way a sensor can see it, and the olfactory senses are intimately connected to those of taste. Your aroma is rather strongly aligned with an aged, weathered chakra, baa-sama."

The little girl's expression melted away within seconds, from one of submissive fear to a brief flash of surprise, which then hardened into an unamused scowl, and stayed etched in that way as she stared the Konoha shinobi. "Well then, Taneda. Congratulations on being the first person to officially piss me off today. Ganju! Chop chop. Time to take out the trash," the little girl ordered with a snap of her fingers, the other man throwing aside his towel. "With pleasure," he muttered, rushing for Taneda with a strong left hook followed up an uppercut. 

And then time seemed to slow just a bit for the young man, the assault being scrutinized and broken down as the distance was closed. Taneda watched him closely, dipping away from the first blow before sidestepping the second as his shadow began to manifest. It's arm shot out, snaking past Ganju's guard to grab him by the throat. The Guwa native's eyes widened as the shade came to life with a tightened grip, and then lifted Ganju up, before slamming him back down, pinning him there, and _again _lifting him back up, this time letting him hang there in the air. Tenebrae held him up above the carpet, the poor man's boots dangling helplessly as he fought against it, squirming this way and that like a fish out of water. His hands clawed at the arm, but to no avail; he could gain no purchase upon living shadow. Taneda turned back to the little girl as Tenebrae went to work draining Ganju of his chakra. And it'd continue to, until he went unconscious and ceased to continue being a threat to his master. "You were never even trained above Academy Level..." Taneda murmured to himself, shaking his head as he looked up at Ganju over his shoulder, writhing in the air as he struggled against the boy's shadow. "It's true what they've said about Guwa Town...you have no shinobi."

The girl, meanwhile, had taken on an impassive expression, numbed by the sight of Ganju's attack being trivialized to that extent. And immediately afterwards her shock then flared up towards anger, her henge disguise being cast away as a sudden surge of chakra rocked the house, causing the foundations themselves to tremble. A new figure then stood there, casting a glare like daggers at Taneda. "Actually, that's the furthest thing from the true, you arrogant little prick. Let me show you what happens when you irritate your elders."

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
RED RIBBON MYSTERY
_________________________

Ren felt his body go stiff slightly as Taneda uttered the words 'these lips are sealed' - the same foreboding string of sounds that Umi had made. For the briefest of moments, he'd been worried slightly - maybe an enemy inside had gotten to him? Then his brain worked to push that thought outside his head: the Senju had absorbed chakra from the ribbon earlier and had inherited some of its effects, and his chakra sensing told him that there wasn't anything of immediate danger to him.

By this point, the line between their radios had gone dead, although the Houki was not overly concerned. Taneda was a capable shinobi and, besides that, he personally had more than a full view of everything going on inside that house. If it came down to it, he was more than confident in his own ability to intervene if ever necessary. 

Inside his Lighthouse, he sat down upon one of the many cubes floating around in the blue aether and brought up his keyboard and screen. This was as good a time for research as he was going to get. He typed in 'Guwa Town' into the search engine, loaded up the map and tapped the house Taneda had just gone into._The residence of the former kunoichi known as Morioka [family name] Kura [personal name], it was originally bought by her as a small shack out of the way of Guwa Town, but through her business in the selling of illegal tattoos, she managed to garner enough money to renovate it over the years. A link to her transactions over the years can be found here. _​He frowned. "Former shinobi, huh? I guess that explains the abnormally high chakra signature, but something's off about this..." Ren muttered and tapped in her name into the engine this time.
*Spoiler*: __ 



_*NAME: *Morioka Kura
*AGE: *86
*BIRTHDAY: *21st December
*VILLAGE: *N/A
*RANK: *Retired, Unregistered
*NINJA REGISTRATION: *N/A

*PERSONALITY: *Due to her seclusion and hermit-like attitude, we don't have quite enough data to compile a detailed dossier of her personality. Based on what is known, Kura has a cynical and grumpy disposition which rather betrays her own status as a beloved figure in the town, known for being an advocate of cheaper price for the so called 'power tattoos' they use. 

*APPEARANCE: *Image attached to this file.

*BACKGROUND: *The Morioka Clan, before their extinction, were a family of shinobi. Using their heirloom, the Tree of Might (more can be read on it in the thesis found here), they were able to attain powerful chakra and an incredible level of physical fortitude. They became rather attached to it and through the ability of the fruit the tree produced, they were able to become rather prolific mercenaries. 

Kura, in particular, was hailed as one of the Clan's most gifted warriors. Where the rest of her family typically had the level of physical ability and chakra that a high level genin might have, Kura was born with a naturaly robust constitution and chakra level which they could only hope to achieve through consuming the fruit themselves. This, coupled with her natural talent for espionage and her sharp senses, made her - in recorded history - the most potent of the Morioka Clan.

It is therefore rather unfortunate that, on the night their family became the target of a bandit raid, she was absent on a mission. The 'Black Claw' group struck in the middle of the night, when they had made sure the entire family was asleep, slaughtered them all and stole the tree.

Kura returned to her burned down home, roughly a day later and was reported to have gone on a rampage to track them down. The bandits belonged to a rather local area, not so far from where the Clan had made their settlement, so the kunoichi did not have much trouble finding it. Nor, as it turned out, much trouble killing them all. For a kunoichi with skills as prodigious as Kura's, the dispatch of a group of bandits was a rather simple matter. Furthermore, this was compounded with the fact that many of them were severely weakened after attempting to consume the fruit of the Tree of Might themselves*.

Our research on it suggests that the fruit bare a rather pernicious element to it that only resonates well with members of its 'chosen' family and well have a poisonous effect on those who aren't. 

After this, she decided to leave the area and travel across the Land of Fire, eventually finding Guwa Town - which she made her new home. Although she was initially determined to live in complete seclusion and isolation, even the jaded kunoichi couldn't help but grow a little attached to the then quaint village. We suspect that it is, therefore, this attachment which has caused her to grow more active in recent years, becoming involved in both the political and economic affairs of Guwa Town._ 

Would you like to meet hot singles near your area? Click the ad below to meet a partner who could be near you!


Ren scoffed and scowled, tabbing out immediately. "Fucking ads," he muttered, before he fell quiet. So the old mayor really _did _try and pull a fast one on them, trying to send them to a house which hosted a woman who was possibly very dangerous. He was going to need to have a few words with her when they got back...

He frowned and looked at his arms, the hairs around his forearm suddenly shot up. It wasn't even cold, so why was he feeling goosebumps all of a sudden?

Ren's eyes widened. Throwing himself off of the makeshift seat, the Houki emerged outside of the Lighthouse and back onto the rooftop of a nearby building which overlooked Kura's house, now practically _quaking _with the resonance of powerful chakra. He swore under his breath, his worst fears confirmed and swung his arm across the air. Blueberry appeared beside him, its serpent-like body coiling around behind him as it held a blue javelin-like throwing spear inside its mechanical hand. 

"Strike at 12'oclock, angle it so that it hits the wall which leads directly into the room. Adjust with ninja wire if necessary," he ordered.

Blueberry threw, his arm surging forward that both it and the spear became but a blur to Ren. The projectile traced along the air, before meeting its target. The brickwork exploded in an eruption of dust and age which spilled into the air. The power of his puppet was a lot more impressive than he'd imagined it to be, although now wasn't really the time to be admiring. Taking his hook sword from one of Blueberry's weapon sheathes, the Houki hooked himself to the ninja wire which was attached to the spear and slid down into Kura's nest. 

---

Taneda reflexively moved back as the wave of dense chakra hit him. The old woman twitched a finger, but before she could make a move towards the younger shinobi, Kura immediately moved to the side, the wall behind her chair exploding in a small splash of brickwork. Through the grey veil of the resulting destruction, Taneda could just vaguely make out two things: a long blue spear embedded into the ground, and the glowing blue eyes of Ren Houki. ​ 
The old woman's chakra flared even further and, this time, Taneda felt an audible quake in the room. "Who's there?!" she roared, her voice crisp and clear despite her age.

Ren flickered onto the tip of the spear, his large blue hook sword swung over one shoulder. "I'm Ren Houki," he introduced himself.

"Is there any other explanation necessary?"​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō 
*Racing
_____________________________

The sensations, the touch, his breath, it was just all too much, all too sudden. The gravitas of the situation had shifted largely as he pushed me against the wall, placing his hands on my waist, placing his lips on my neck. It was different from anything that has happened before, this seemed more forceful, more passionate than anything Raiken had displayed. Upon the sound of his voice, accepting my offer, I realized something.

This position, our placement, his actions, it felt rushed, but as if he had been holding this back. I had no idea what to do in a situation like this, where to take it, whether it was too far or not. All I knew is that this forceful encounter, truth be told, scared me a little. I was inexperienced in any matters of love, and I had no idea what I was doing. What he just did was something so...lust-driven compared to what I was use to that I wasn't sure if I was ready for this. It made me uncomfortable, and ultimately I felt powerless to stop him. 

I averted my eyes, not knowing what to do or what to say. I started this didn't I? I said something stupid and he took me up on my offer, only I were to blame for putting myself into this situation. So what do I do? I can't go back on my word now, especially now after everything that has happened. If I am to tell him I'm not ready for this kind of thing what will he think? I'll go back on what I just said, and he might think it's because of what he did when in reality it's my fault. I don't want that to happen.

I turned my eyes back to focus on Raiken, it was clear that he noticed my hesitation. He opened his mouth as if to question me, but before he could make a single sound I brought my hands up behind his head, combing my fingers through hair. With his hands still on my waist I stood on my toes, directing his head down to mine, first kissing his lips. As soon as our lips parted his lips continued down my neck, as his hands started to rub my waist fervently.

My pulse started to race. I tried, I tried so hard to handle it, but I couldn't. I slumped down slightly, relieving myself of his grasp as his head slipped away from my body. As his arms retracted slowly a slight look of confusion dawned his face, but I couldn't look at him; not after what I said, not after what I promised. I turned away, stepping about five paces towards the door before stopping. I closed my eyes, trying to catch my breath, to absorb what just transpired. As he spoke, his voice echoed in my ears:

"Kirisaki, what's wrong? If you don't feel comfortable, then-."

"No...I just need to catch my breath..." ​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2014)

*Aurora Adachi*
One After the Other
__________________________________

Thoughts swirled around in my head about what I should do or where I should go. Doubts clouded my mind like a hazy fog, wondering if I could have played that scenario any differently. But every time I replayed it in my head it came to the same conclusion; I killed the man, the immortal girl got angry, and the dissonance between the two of us grew. I didn't care that the girl disliked me, and in fact, I hoped that I wouldn't see her again; but it was something else. Thalia was so bent on recruiting her, but her reaction to my actions made it clear that the carrot-top would never join. I didn't want to be a cog to Thalia's plans, but if she was that against murder then there would be no future for her with the church.

That wasn't the only thing that concerned me though, in my hand was an envelop, the same one that held my mission statement from earlier this morning. The thing that disturbed me though was the fact that there were three other mission statements inside of the envelop. Thalia didn't mention any of the others to me but I'm sure it's because she wanted to keep them a secret. Inside one of the papers had been on normal Konohagakure paper print, which told me it was sanctioned by the village. The other two, however, were on a different type of paper, telling me that the missions were coming directly from the Church. I knew how all three missions related to one another, but I decided it would be best to reread the village ordered one.



> *Mission Title:* Prison Break
> *Rank:* A
> *Applicants:* White
> *Area:* Fuzengakure
> *Description:* You're to venture to Fuzengakure to break captured Iwagakure shinobi out so they may return home. Most of these prison facilities are underground, where multiple guards are stationed; knock them out or kill them if need be to get access to the prisoners. Fuzengakure is currently is shambles so it shouldn't be too hard of a task as all the higher ranked shinobi will be guarding the village. Doing this mission is for the good of the village, as Konohagakure should maintain a strong support system with Iwagakure for the foreseeable future. We would send more than two shinobi but it would be best to operate in a small unit. Locate outside the gates of Konohagakure and rendezvous from there.



I rolled my eyes, such a staggered mission. Rescuing fodder shinobi that managed to get captured during a raid? Ridiculous. They should have known what was going to happen upon invading the village, whatever happened to them they probably deserved; it's how the world works. But if I'm being partnered with another Konoha shinobi, as I'd assume, of Chunin rank, then there's no place for me to complain. I'd do as ordered and complete the mission with haste. But that brought me to the next point; a reason they likely picked me was because of my Jashin immunity, I could bypass the borders of any village simply by being a member of the Church. Due to that I had justifiable reason to be on this mission. My partner on the other hand...No, I couldn't think about that, our mission would be successful. 

My other two missions seemed different. Surprisingly I accepted that the lower ranked mission would probably be harder to accomplish than the higher ranked one, only because the higher ranked one coincided with the official one so effortlessly. The other instead required luck, as I couldn't force it, but I was confident that I could complete all three missions given to me with varying success. I placed the envelop back into my pocket as I paced casually to the village gate.

As one could assume, upon approaching the border the shinobi on guard gave me a strange look, as if I were a stranger. This happened every time, everyone assumed I was from the Land of Iron simply because of my sword and armor. This is why I hate people making assumptions, you can't just judge someone you know nothing about. Like I, I didn't judge the immortal girl until I started to hear her speak her opinion, from that point on I knew that she wouldn't want to join the church. That's an opinion based on facts. Also similar to how I deal with criminals; I finish them once I see them in the process of the crime, I won't strike until they start it. But these presumptuous people irritated me in a way that I couldn't describe. Almost on que, a gatekeeper walked up to me with a questioning face.

"Hello, sorry to ask this of you but you look like a shinobi from a different village, so if we could just have you tell us what your-"

"I am from Konohagakure. My name is Aurora Adachi, I am of Chūnin rank and a member of the Church of Jashin. My Shinobi Registration number is 010413. If you don't mind I have actual important matters to attend to."

I continued to walk without ever facing him once, this type of man didn't deserve the light of day. Maybe I could have been a little less harsh, but after the large amount of times I've had to recite this information it's becoming a chore. The man turned away and walked back to the gate, satisfied with my answer but annoyed as to how I answered. My blue scarf flowed as the wind picked up, and I approached the desired meeting spot. There was a lot riding on my shoulders with these three missions, and no matter how this partner of mine was like I'd have to accomplish them to the best of my abilities.     
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 22, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Senju Clan Compound

_Art School Girls LT: Part III (Strength and Stamina Training)_

----------​
Taneda sat still as he kept his hands pressed to the stone wall in front of him, pressing as hard as he could, and seemingly to no avail. His arms were just beginning to burn now, and he could feel his energy waning. "T-Taneda-san...?" he heard Ichi call from over his shoulder, but he ignored it, giving a hoarse grunt. He was shirtless, wearing a simple pair of woven pants, baggy and hanging from his waist by a tied and woven belt. And the wall in front of him, was in fact, simply a huge slab of stone, which he was constantly trying to push up the incline. 

The exercise was simple, in effect. He'd taken a special blend of herbs and medical roots that would break down his muscles, in order to build them up stronger, but the substance only broke down his muscles to a certain extent, to build them stronger, he needed to apply himself. In the end this would cause a huge gain in muscle by the end of it, turning his already twiggy arms into something a bit stronger. But the process was far from easy. He'd been allowed a very short window of time during which he could have guests, and more or less had to couple this free time with training time. And so, he invited Ichi, the one person he felt judged him the least, at least in his current setting. She kept quiet, and continued to ring her hands together as he failed to reply to her question, a thin film of sweat beginning to glaze over his skin. This wasn't simply difficult, it felt impossible. If he was having any luck with pushing the huge slab up the wooden incline, he couldn't tell. 

He'd broken the leaves of the plant that encouraged muscle break down and boiled them in tea, before using that to wash down a soldier pill and begin his training. If he didn't get the slab to the top, however, there wouldn't be enough net gain in terms of just flexing his muscles, though, and so the herb wouldn't take, and would simply cause his muscles to break down entirely. "Y-you need t-to p-push with your b-back, Taneda-san, and y-your hips..." Ichi commented, watching his form closely as he continued his climb. He looked over at her for a moment, and the smiled faintly, nodding. "...right, how could we forget?" he commented, and then adjusted his form, standing up straighter, keeping his hands flush against the slab, and then pushing up harder as he let out a strained groan.

A budge!

Taneda opened his eyes, his cheek pressed up against the slab as his back glistened with sweat. He glanced down in time to see Niisan and Shigo, foreheads pressed against the slab and helping him push. He looked over at Ichi who hid a small smile behind her sketchpad, glancing away with a shrug. Taneda just grinned, and redoubled his effort. "Come on then!" he shouted to both pups, and then suddenly felt a surge of energy from his right arm, the cells seemingly activating. 

A sudden gust of energy seemed to overtake him as he looked up the wooden mound, and then began to push the stone slab up so quickly, he saw Niisan and Shigo as he looked back down, between his legs. He stood up straight then, grinning like a mad man, before promptly collapsing at the crest of the hill. Ichi's eyes widened, and she sprinted up, her two pups at her heels before she looked down at him. He stared up at the sun, grinning to himself like an idiot before Ichi's face eclipsed his view. "Hello, Ichi-san," he said winded, and out of breath. "A-are you ok?" she asked at first, looking him over for bruises. "That look like it t-took a l-l-lot out of y-you..." 

Taneda began to frown a moment as Ichi's face was joined with another, and he slowly sat up, the Inuzaka looking up to see who's shadow she was now in. "Senju-sama..." Taneda said slowly, bowing. The woman picked up the slab, and then tossed it aside, sighing. "This was not supposed to take so long for you to accomplish, Taneda-san. That block wasn't made of stone; it was styrofoam."
 He really _was _extremely week.
His eyes slowly widened behind his glasses and his mouth lay agape. Ichi blushed, even, the revelation was so surprising that she was embarrassed _for_ the young Senju. "We'll have to supplement it with further training tomorrow. Be up early." And with that, the woman turned and strode away, back towards the compound.

---------

And the next week was as grueling as he thought it'd be.

Weights attached to his ankles and wrists, and a layer of chainmail to be worn at all times. Most of things were reinforced so that they required more force than usual to open, and many of his doors that normally required him to push were pull, and vice versa. The result was a slow but steady building of muscle over the course of the week, punctuated by a daily regimine of push ups, chin ups, sit ups, and jumping exercises. By the end of things not eve his affinity for healing did much to subside the soreness; he was completely and totally exhausted, sleeping the entire day. Which, for its part, gave way to his next set of training exercises the following week...

---------

There were a lot of ways to try and build someone's durability, stamina, and endurance, Taneda was fully aware. But Hida Yoshitsune's methods were among the strangest he'd ever witnessed, and were subject to plenty of doubt on the part of the Senju.

"Do we really have to do this?" he'd ask, looking up at the lanky man in the labcoat. "Yes."

A blank stare at the tablet, and then he took it, popping it in his mouth. He'd be sick for the next week at the least, and that was being generous. Self induced sickness! Exposing yourself to poisons and diseases in order to gain a stronger immunity to them. Step one of an admittedly varied strategy.

He spent about an hour in increasingly hotter and colder simulation chambers, his time being shed in chunks with fake desserts and pretend tundras going on for miles all around him. He spent time underwater, weathering the pressure deeper and deeper, and holding his breath for expanses of time that stretched further and further. 

He learned how to shrug off pain, at least to a greater extent than he'd already learned. A cut here, a stab there, and then run a mile. Hold that pose, and try to fight off the pull of the poison, you should be building up an immunity by now. There was a lot of eating; Taneda was tasked with finishing a 4 course meal created by Hida Fumiko, with risk of death being waved over his head if he could't.

His instructor reasoned that another way to unlock fairly powerful defensive abilities he could call on would be to master the healing and regenerative properties of his right arm, though by the end of a training such as this, it was difficult to entertain any thoughts besides how tired he was, and wanting to sleep. But by the end of it all, he was just that much more well managed and in shape.


----------



## Chronos (Oct 22, 2014)

Road to Eien Machi​

Instantly. 

His words escaped his breath as if a caged bird found an opening to its entrapment. 

Without thought crossing his head, the rejection swiftly coursed through his lips. An almost instinctive answer, he didn't reach to the stimulation of her fingers, enticingly crossing through his flesh, playfully and mindfully trying to suck him in, embrace his senses but without a single whim, he let out such a powerful tone through that single words, her eyes halted immediately, her fingers pulls as his eye of sapphire stared intently into her amber confusion, the window to her emotion flowing through those heavily brilliant eyes of hers.

Standing, the boy began to pace away from the woman, before shoving her aside, standing and pacing away. No words coursed through his lips. The rejection had been imminent, present, it didn't take a single moment of thought. The action became so monotonous. His gut began to tremble, anxiety rushed through his although his physical demonstrated otherwise. It pained him to continuously repeat those word... The cycle continued, and he ran off at the midst of a scene. Like a shadow, always there, but easily forgotten. 

Hanekawa, laid upon the floor, witnessing the young enigma simply vanish a midst the darkness, witnessing the dark swallow the vision of him, her ear downed, and her faced followed suit. The distress she held began to show fruit and her emotion erupted into a clench of her teeth, a grip of her dress and a skint of her eyes, the lashes soon ushering the liquid that birthed from eyes to the ground where they soon dissipated, the flames, weakened, dancing at the sight of its imminent death, the lighting began to flicker, fade, as the wind brought about a final breeze, engulfing the luminous circle with a veil of poisonous dark. 

Only the smell ashes and burnt wood engulfed the shadowy scenery. The whimpers of the small feline female blending into a mix of eerie, yet mystically soothing sounds of the breeze flowing through the leaves of the tress. The riverbed flowing through the rock, guided simply by the movement of the mountain. Even within this desolateness, it could be captured that she indeed struggled with a burden...

The sounds of shrubs soon echoed, her eyes darted as she began to sense the sensation of being watched, her feet kicked and she rushed, fatigued already from countless time she had to repeat the process. The sounds of footing follow behind, the flashes of steel gleaming within a variable of a second upon the dark. No spectators, no saviors. Her heart pounded, as these men's pace began to close themselves to the woman, her feet dashed, leaped, turned and swirled. Swept, kicked, flipped and stumbled through the forest. Before she met herself with none-other than the shrine of Kita-Shirahebi. 

Her through felt like it halted her breath, at some moment she must have taken the wrong turned, turning, the men outnumbered her five to one. Her powers diminishing at the presence of Kita-Shirahebi's presence. It called for her, began to separate the Sawari Neko from Hanekawa Tsubasa, her feet began to struggle to keep pace with the loss of her strength, her hands reached her heart and she felt herself fade. The moonlight white of her hair began to slowly turned to charcoal, the pigment of her flesh followed and the once healthy lively flesh color began to turn pale. They dying girl known as Hanekawa was losing the shred of a soul that kept her alive. The chakra necessary to continue on living like she desired to. 

The struggle grew, as the essence of Kita-Shirahebi was too powerful, she tried to pull away from its spell. As the men slowly paced towards her direction, away of the situation, already counting their victory. As their blades became gripped tightly into their palm. Rising their blade above their heads, towering before the innocent girl who couldn't dare but move from her spot, her weakness became her downfall. Her eyes widen at the demise presented. Teeth gritted as the sound of metal clashed upon steel. The trembling of a machine soon crossed her senses, no pain beyond what she felt had been implemented, her eyes turned to witnessed a cloaked figure beside the man who swung the blade. His double edge-knife had halted their assault, both trembling to thwart the others strength off. 

Rosuto had returned. 

The man and his allies soon rushed, began to swing their blades almost at a patterned, however this boy's eyes dodged every single one, his body movement precise, almost as if he read their moves before they could even execute them. Leaping, strafing, turning, without much of an effort to counter attack. This was what he planned, he knew they were being watched and that they would harbor a strike if she got careless and alone. Among set men, he guise himself  within the darkness he so hated. Thwarting her path to lead her to the shrine, with set, the essence would be present, he would take out the enemy in one fair swoop, but this couldn't be anything, but perfect...

Because, through the ordeals, through the thoughts that harbored within his mind, that crushed every once of his soul and tempted him to grow stronger. The frustration that waned his skills and that dissolution that forbid him from becoming the man whom he wanted to become. The eye began to respond, soon the third swirl of the Sharingan protruded... Soon everything became much more clearer.

A blade rushed towards his position, swiping his hands in front, his hand met the end of the blade and blood began to swarm on his palm. Leaping back, the enemy halted at the witnessing of such a tragedy. Their eyes with potent confidence accumulating. So much their lips formed into a smirk. Turning towards the fading girl, her placed the blood on his left arm. With his right, he began to write an inscription, one he did in days gone by. 

The blood read a small incantation that read.

_"Let them be united by bonds which will truly guide them to unified posterity." _​
Upon writing that, he wrote on her summons palm.

_"Let us come as body and soul to fulfill our promise. One man. One Soul. One life."_​
As they closed to each other, their heads placed upon the other. Grasping her hands with fingers interlocking, pressing a top of the other.

"I'll use this for a minute." 

His hand began to form seals, unified with hers. Both hands together formed a completely handseal, followed by another and another. The men became impatient, and soon rushed towards their air. Upon Rosuto finishing the final seal, Hanekawa begun to feel chakra soon flow through her system once more. Her eyes began to open, her hair returned to its iris white hue. Her power began to flow, and the presence of Kita-Shirahebi began to diminish. Her soul felt a weigh, another link which bind her to this boy, power surging like not other. His thoughts, sentiments, vision... All became so understandable. 

The boy had just formed a blood link, lifting, utilizing the eye of Sharingan that she now posses through the vision shared by her new master. She soon rushed and lifted herself, targeting her enemy swiftly, landing on the center, the enemy was distraught with the speed. Turning their aims they swungs their blades, soon missing due to this felines leap which caused them to swing a midst the air. They were met with and icy aura, a gauntlet and greave combed on their miens. Pounds and kicks heralding pain upon their bodies. The sound of fist smashing upon bone resounded upon the area. Leaping backwards, Hanekawa landed beside him, their minds becoming one. Their thoughts and predictions are now each others. Her hand touched his flesh and began to use the Sawari Neko's ability. Enery Drain, Rosuto vitality took a step down drastically, his felt fatigues and his power had been canceled, his ice released had been tempered by her ability. 

Her eyes gazed on the enemy, Rosuto seemed to have found another opening... Another way of defeating the monster whom now tortured his very soul. Gathering the energy she had just swallowed from her master. She unleashed it on a Javelin which composed of several seals, soon engulfed the enemy in an array of energy. Set had swallowed their vitality and reduced them to near zero. Falling their bodies couldn't herald any movement as he rose and tried to summon his ice once more she looked at him playfully.

"It'll come back don't worry."

She closed him.

"You're so brave. So smart. To do all this just for me? I think I'm falling for you."

"Knock it off with your jokes. I hope Rei isn't too mad." 

"For what I read of your memories... She wanted you to move on. And you did. Now please. Take care of me, master."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
RED RIBBON MYSTERY
_________________________
​Kura narrowed her eyes, although the poor lighting and the leather-like quality her skin seemed to have accquired over the years made it look more look like her eyelids just swallowed up her eyes. She apprehended Ren with an annoyed look, looking between the blue haired boy and the fresh hole in the wall he'd made, and spat. 

"Yeah, other explanations are necessary. Like what the _hell_ you two goons are doing in my house," the woman growled, her voice unpleasant like the sound of a metallic rasp grinding a stone. She gave her nearby table a good whack with the palm of her hand, not caring for the imprint in the wood her hand made.  Her disheveled looks and frail constitution appeared a little incongruous in contrast to her sheer force of character. 

Ren frowned, slightly taken aback by the intentness of the woman's almost malevolent glare. A lesser shinobi may have been torn apart by it. "I sensed your sharpe-" he started.

Kura got across him, evidently not caring to listen to the full length of the young shinobi's reasoning. "My sharpened chakra? What else am I supposed to do when I get one kid sneaking around inside my house and another one blowing open my damn walls?!" she roared, causing another tremour in the room. 

"She does have a point," Taneda commented, his voice still smooth despite his slight perspiring at the rising pressure of chakra in the room. 

"You're damn right I have a point. And I thought Houki's were meant to be smart, _hah_!" Kura gave a scoff then shook her head, a piece of grey hair dangling across her face as she fell back into her seat, the chakra pressure in the room falling with her motions. 

She shook her head. "Oh, who am I kidding. I'm far too old for this. What do the two of you want? It isn't like I've got much of value in here. 'sides, the two of you look far too pompy with your little dress shirts to be bandits, anyway," Kura said grumpily, raising a stick-like finger to point at their two garments. 

 "We came here to destroy your tree," Ren said, stepping off the tip of his speer and onto the cold wooden surface of Kura's house. 

His statement earned another glare of daggers from the elderly woman. For the briefest of moments, it looked like the old kunoichi was about to change her mind again and flare up her chakra, but she remained still. In many ways, that was almost a bit more intimidating; her sceptre-like shape and atmosphere with her almost predatorial stillness. 

"Let me guess. That damn mayor put you up to it," she finally said, with something resembling resignation in her voice. 

Taneda and Ren glanced at each other, before replying in unison with a 'yes'. 

"Stupid old bat," Kura cursed, giving another slam to her table. "I wouldn't have to do any of this if she'd just be _reasonable_."

"Um, do what?" Taneda interjected.

She gave a shrill, ghastly laugh that sent shivers running through their spines. "Typical. She hires shinobi and doesn't even tell them what they're being put up for," Kura spat in distaste, then looked at her tree.

Ren's eyes flickered over to the massive beacon of chakra in the distant corner of the room, then looked back over to the chair. "She wants us to get rid of the tree because of the illegal tattoo business, doesn't she?" he stated. 

A look of surprise flickered upon her weathered face, before she gently nudged her glasses up the bridge of her nose with a sniffle. "Hmph. Looks like one of you little pricks did your research on the whole thing. Yes, I make a living selling illegal tattoos that boost your physical strength and chakra to people in the town. It is unofficial, yes, and the mayor has asked me to stop before. But why the hell should I stop? This business is the only damn thing paying for me and the house - you think she'd give me retirement pensions if I stopped?" She paused to catch her breath, breathing with such erratic rhythm that both Ren and Taneda almost forgot that mere moments ago she exerted almost enough chakra to rock a small mansion.

"Besides, how else are people meant to protect themselves? Our little town is bordered with shinobi settlements and we've had pesky ninja like you who come in here, trashing everything thinking they're hot shots. You think a gun or two will help? Of course not. The tattoos are the only way the people in this little town can defend themselves, but with the prices and tax the mayor has set on them, nobody can even afford them! I'm only trying to do my best to protect this place, because the supposed leader of Guwa can't even see how ridiculous her own policies are." 

Somewhat unsteadily and, at first using the chair to prop herself up, Kura rose and slowly began to shuffle in front of the tree. 

"This is also the only memento I have to remember my Clan. If you're going to really follow that idiot mayor's orders and destroy this tree, you'll have to end me as well," Kura said with iron conviction. Like metal against stone. ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 23, 2014)

*REN HOUKI 
* _Thorn of the Houki_*
*____________________________

It had been a day since their meeting in _Hakoda's Four Seas_, during which they discussed each other's abilities in further detail, talked about the mission and burned a small hole in Ren's wallet. Though it had been worth it, Ren thought. The whole thing had been rather fun, even if expensive enough to make most people cry, and illuminating. The next day, they met up at the front gates of Konoha at roughly 5 AM in the morning - which had been a daunting task for Jeeha, who came with dark circles in his eyes and a slouch in his back. Though, the sight of North seemed to invigorate him. 

The plan had been to set off at 5:30 AM, with thirty minutes being the margin of error alotted to people who might have been late. Instead, they set off at 6 AM after Makoto suggested that the group eat breakfast at a nearby waffle place he liked. They were, admittedly, nice although Ren wasn't quite prepared to admit that after nearly killing Makoto when he made the suggestion to delay the departure. 

They arrived at their campsite at around 9 PM, having compensated for their late departure with extra picked up pace during the actual travel time, their journey escorted by the moving of the Sun and Ren's Lanterns. 

---​
Their meal at the campsite was a far cry from the luxurious sea food from the previous day and even the waffles from earlier in the morning. It was soup which had been cooked over a rudimentary set up of pots and fire created by Taneda, and packets of preserved food they'd packed. As they sat around the campfire and ate, the embers kept deliberately small in order to not make their presence too obvious, Ren summoned a map of their target on one of his Lanterns.

"I sent one of the Lanterns ahead to gather some intel, and I've found a few interesting things. Firstly, they seem to be expecting us and have fortified their position with guards posted around the area. It's rather poorly set up, though, and I doubt we'd have any particular difficulty eliminating them. The good news with this is that they've also thinned out the numbers they have in their actual 'base'. Secondly, they seem to have a complex network of escape tunnels set up underground in case things go south for them."

He put the spoon back into his tin. "My idea is that we split up and take them down slowly through sabotage. Taneda and North's abilities work best together, and so they should work on taking out the guards posted around the area. I'll send one of my Lanterns with them so I can keep them posted on where to strike. While we work on dismantling their scouts, Makoto and Jeeha can go from underneath. I can pinpoint one of the openings in the earth for Makoto, who will then use his doton burrowing abilities to dig underneath."

Ren looked at Jeeha. "From there, you and Makoto should layer the tunnels with explosives so that, when the moment comes, you can capsize the hill they're on. That's when we strike."

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 23, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Konohagakure]​*
[Smells Like a Mystery Akane-Doo! IV]
*Liquid Time*​
Akane's face flushed with utter surprise as she landed. What looked to be solid stone was little more than  plaster covering chicken wire shaped to mimic rock. With her nose clogged with dough, the aspiring femme fatale ... erm. Aspiring  Cook, yeah we'll go with that one, couldn't smell the plaster that the rock was actually composed of. With a low hiss as the chicken wire gave way and Akane found herself falling forward at a rate that she couldn't recover from. Foxy, the target of her attack had slipped down a stage door appropriately named the fox hole. With a thwack, Akane burst through the wooden door and hits the smooth metal surface of a duct that seemed to lead to the basement of the establishment. 

With a ping, pang, bing, bang, krang and crash Akane fell though the duct at an ever increasing rate of speed and to the point she was actually starting to dent the sheet metal while she made her decent. With a final thwack over forty five seconds later Akane spills through an open grate onto the hard cement floor of the boiler room. Dazed she tries to pull herself to her feet, but finds that the task is a little easier thought than done while she decides that the best course of action, for the time being, was to remain seated. A moment later as she tried to regain what little sense she actually had, her earpiece buzzed to life. It was Taberu, checking in to simply say, Hi! Smacking her lips as the yellow eyed Genin spoke Akane pulled herself to her feet. "Ah kno', Ah kno' No break. No flip de switch. ... No Gogo? Why Akane do dat? Dey no real. Dey toys." she states scratching her head. 

The mention of the flash light made Akane grin, she forgot she had that and this basement was dark as pitch, so it'd come in very handy since she couldn't smell all that well at the moment. Fumbling her fingers across her dough covered body Akane comes to realize, she left the flash light in the kitchen. Rolling her lip she places her hands on her hips, "Well dat no gud." is muttered. Then it hit her and a wide grin beamed across her lips, she had her Bestialgan to work with as well. Closing her eyes, Akane focused her Chakra to her eyes which caused the veins around her them to start and bulge. Opening her eyes she is greeted with a less dank room. Flushed in a light red hue she can see as if it were daylight now. 

"De-de-death is too good for mutineers!" a clearly mechanical voice hissed. Akane's eyes darted left and right, with the limited range of her Bestialgan she couldn't get a scope of the whole area like a regular Hyuga could, but with it being awakened. She did have one advantage, she could now see scent, but without actually seeing the speaker, she wouldn't know what it's looked like and there was a mangle of scents that hung in the air. Sneering Akane started to move, to make herself a less than easy target. "He-He-HELL is your punishment!" is shouted as the furnace in the center of the room roared to life. With a crackle flame licked at the sides of the metal as yellow light flooded the room at the speed of scare! Jumping from the sudden roar Akane fixes her gaze to the sizzling flame to catch a glimpse of the fox's red tail. A grin crossed her lips, Akane knew what its scent looked like now and more importantly. 

She'd seen this before, it was a classic horror movie trope, something called a jump scare. Monster/bad guy/alien would talk show a hint of it's body, then attack the poor victim from behind. "Ah no break too much." is mumbled as she pushed her hand to her lower back. Cutting through the gunk she slides her hand into her tool kit and grabs a Kunai. A wide smile spread her lips, she was going to scare the robot! With a pop of her muscles she turns like a bolt of lightning. "Ah git you!" is yelled as she swiped. Her blade, though, only hits thin air. "T-T-T- To slow!" Foxy hisses as he bounds to her left. In truth, the fox was never coming from behind. This wasn't some cheap B-Rate horror movie. He was coming from her left the whole time. 

*CRACK!*

Akane's fist slams off the animatronic foxes snout, causing the murderous Foxy to stumble back. Behind the blow came the Kunai which merely tinged off his metallic exoskeleton after burying only a few millimeters into the shag rug that composed his red and white fur. "Th-Th- The brig is too good for the likes of you!" is declared. Which caused the redhead to raise an eyebrow. Didn't it say that it was going to toss her in hell just a moment ago? What was the deal? it was like a kid wrote the words that he spoke and it was randomly pulling from that vocabulary to convey it's feelings. Sadly, that didn't comfort the redhead, both her hit and her Kunai did nothing to him, all they did was force the fox to back away a few feet before recovering. Razor sharp claws, black and gleaming, under the faux nails flashed in the light while the fox flexed his hands, now it was Akane backing up as she in her limited capacity was trying to think of ways to beat this and not break or turn it off.

-THUD-

The swamp native froze, she just ran into a .... a... fuzzy wall? Blinking she takes a step forward and turns around. Brown tattered fur filled her vision. What could be mistaken as muscle ripples under the creature's 'skin' as it reared up further on its hind legs. A lung  jarring roar echoes across the boiler room while one of its deadly paws reached high into the air. 

"Dat ah big boy, you  bet'cha." Akane states backing away.

"Mu-Mu-Mu Mutineers always fear their Captain ... ... ... "


----------



## Kenju (Oct 23, 2014)

*The Youth Will Never Get Along With The Elderly*
*Level*: 
Five
*Sight*:
First
*Stage*:
Kumogakure 
*Difficulty*: 
Medium
*Health*:
100%
*Track*:

----




I walked side by side with a priest I thought would never show much kindness to me despite being an ''ally'' that I visited on almost a daily bases. He was Yoshiro, a guy that was just out of his middleage years, as one could see with his short grey hair, but I still found it odd that a priest had so many piercings. Had he been younger I would have thought him to be some sort of delinquent priest that attacked those that didn't follow the word of his lord.....actually I'm kind of worried that I might right about that...

Anyways, instead of going on a long long journey filled with many troubles and tribulations that took months through endless amounts of forests and villages to get through on foot, we were just arriving at the train station that filled my nose with a nauseating smell and my ears with engines and multiple conversations from the people around the area. 

...There were many pretty girls there, but my apathetic expression was like a magnet that repelled them rather than attract, but my weak self was used to that. Getting out of the topic of how unpleasant I was about myself, I decided to try with some useless conversation,

"So Yoshiro-san, how far is Fuzengakure?"

The priest adjusted the cigarette in his mouth while walking with his brown backpack,

"It's pretty far, you idiot that doesn't know that despite intending to head out alone,"

Hm, he's right about that, even I had been so impulsive to not check it's exact location on the map. Forgive me, Mother, your weak son is failing the journey has even started.

We step in the line preparing to board the train, the passengers having their tickets checked and approved before getting on board the machine made for easy travel. While we wait, I continue to use the annoying piece of flesh on my face, known as my mouth and reluctantly poke Yoshiro-san on the side with my words 

"This sort of travel is really convenient, it's hard to believe there were times long ago that didn't have any of these sorts of things,"

Yoshiro tried his best to ignore the pest(me) but even the boredom of waiting had outweighed the bother of having to deal with my troublesome existence,

"...Back in my day-"

No,

Usually, the instance an old person utters the terrible words 'back in my day', what follows is a overly long boring and exaggerated exposition of old times that will drain away your life and soon feel as though you were as old as them,

With that along with the fact of my sloppy unpleasant apathetic personality, my mind wandered off and my attention turned away from the priests words like a rebellious teen ignoring the words of his teacher

"-------------------ch----lucky-----"

Those flowers that lady has over there are pretty, I should buy those for mother when I come back,

"------young------id---------------------"

A good chunk of my life had consisted of violence inflicted in my direction. So overtime I had adopted a sixth sense that allows be to pick up any since of danger directed towards me. Though something was off, no matter where I scanned my eyes across, I could not find the source of that 'danger'.

That was odd,

"-----------go------------*kill*-----------"

Wait I thought I picked up something dangerous, what was that?

"IGNORING ME, HUH YOU UNGRATEFUL BRAT I'LL KILL YOU!!"

Immediately after I found Yoshiro-san's fingers squeezing at my neck and lifting me up like a highschool bully. My legs squirmed and bicycled while I tried to break free of the vice grip he had on me. If it wasn't for the fact of the employees there trying to assist me in my freedom, I truly felt my soul would have been squeezed out of my mouth.

​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 23, 2014)

Your Mind Plays Tricks
Fade To Nothingness... Nobody Cares For A Tool.










​
There's a gap somewhere within my heart. 

Something that shattered the second you flew away from me. A shred that you took while I, a midst the love have forgotten how to forget. With a burden that weighs heavier than any weight I ever weigh before. The stress that builds with the remembrance of someone who protruded your soul. With daring you unlocked these closed gates, rusted with the desire of someone whom feared the haunted castle on the other side. I believed that you, of all I gained, had become an essential asset of my beating heart. I eluded myself believing that your breath had just become an necessity. Kindness exuding so preciously that when the moment bellowed at my calling, I lost something that I could feel I would regret. 

The burden, the chain which I carry upon my own shoulders. I drag my feet across the plain of life hoping to search for the criminal of whom I devoted my caring to. Such a prize which emptied me and caused me to hate myself ever more so than what I do now. The imperfections piling up, the crisis turning into misfortunes.  Misfortunes turning into drought! 

And I can't handle the fucking weight! 

Gritting my teeth, each steps becomes heavier than the next. How long can I feign this act? How long till someone realizes this is all a farce? How much must I wait until I die...? This feeling that darkened my vision, blurred my sanity and replaced it with poison. Every night that I'm reminded of your face I become angry. 

The angst that grows within me begins to boil. Begins to seethe. I react to such a stimuli because I am incapable of doing it any other way. I signed the warrant and I am waiting the answer. At times I think that I merely live to simply harbor insanity. And the more I try... the more I start to fight against the morality standard of things. Why can't I simply die...?

Yes. That would be the simpler path. That would be end of desolation and ridicule. I wonder... 

Did I simply became rouge... simply so that I could die? 

I want to shut the voices in my head that tell me such. I want to become a man worthy of everything. Why must I be the catalyst that shows others the path? Why can't I be happy for once? Why do I have to be the constant reminder? The constant villain? The things all fingers point to... The thing everyone forgets. 

I have died long before I had lived. 

There's no purpose anymore. No ideas, no concepts, no prowess, no methods... 

The thought of you pains me dearly. 

And I never found it so... refreshing to forget. As the light fades from my mind, the sadness that births from the shallow darkness had begun to surface. The thing I cages had become all too imminent. 

Who do I love? And who am I suppose to love? 

A question I long gone have answered. 

No one.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 23, 2014)

RanxChika

Guarding The Gala

Orchestra City- Box Of Secrets
​

Chika was in a state of euphoria when Ran was in the shower.  She got laid, twice, on the same mission and damn was she feeling good.  It quickly deflated when Ran came out holding his head.

"It's all yours... I'm sorry just..." He shook his head and placed his hand over his eye. "My... head hurts is all... It's hard to focus." Ran walked over to the box that contained his suit."We've got to get dressed and meet the midget, so please... shower quickly and get dressed.”  

The kunoichi grabs the box containing her dress, as well as her backpack.  She moves over to give Ran a quick kiss on the cheek, but as her lips make contact he pushes her face away, “Please, Chika.”

The redhead lets off a defeated sigh, “Aye, ah'll be out as soonas ah can.” she moves to the shower.  Chika noticed that something was wrong, but she felt this time...she had to let him fix whatever it was himself.  She simply walked into the bathroom and began to shower, thoughts of the past battle and Ran's emotional distance running through as she did so.

“Everyone has their own demons, Child.  Furoshima is no different.”

“Oh, now ye sho u'.  Ah mean, wh' no' whe ah neededja, eh?” Chika says bitterly to the whale-horse, rinsing the shampoo out of her hair, “Yer no' rilly much o' ah social lass, lad, wha'evr ye are.” she closes her eyes, trying to visualize something, but coming to darkness.

“As of now, I am a woman, as are you.  For we are one and the same.  You are everything I am not.  I am everything you lack outright.”

“Wha d'ye mean?”

“What do you believe?  You believe the...'truth' that others spoke.  When their facts were in fact false.  They do not understand the possibilities open to a willing bijuu.  Especially one in such a desperate time...The truth is-” Chika stepped out of the shower, body dripping wet,  “Stop.  Ah...nee' ta ge' ready.” That caused the bijuu to let off the single most irritated snort it has ever made, and the kunoichi was frozen in place.   A large tail grew out of the base of her spine.  “Cease yourself, or suffer through yet another tale of the Uzumaki.  I was speaking, do not interrupt me.” Chika's heart began to race, she had never heard Kokuo that angry, maybe she should in fact listen to what the beast had to say.  Not like it seemed she had a choice anymore.

It was if Chika had taken on a new voice and personality, because she couldn't control anything that was going on, _Kokuo_ was. “As I was saying before I was rudely interrupted, you child are not only the host of a bijuu, but are one.  I'm sure you have wondered why I never sent you into a fury.  That is because it would be of no benefit for myself.  I feel everything you do, everything you think, I can stop you from nearly anything.  I just do not, because I have no other amusement.  The cage you seemed to see was nothing but a facade.” The tail started flicking irritatedly, “Yes, I felt the sensations of your...breeding sessions.  Yes, I am just as embarrassed as yourself, and yes...every one of your emotions, they distract me from my meditation.” the body of Chika lets off a pouty huff.

“Sh-shu' u'.” Chika's face flushes, but Kokuo continues, walking over and begins to brush the hair.  “I do enjoy being able to walk and hold things like you can.  Can actually brush everything that you have.”

“C-ca' ah do wha ah needta?” There was a tilt of the head as she stared into the mirror, “Nope.  Just let me do this, I can make you look like a beauty from long ago.  Trust my judgment child, I will not steer you wrong.  Then I will allow you to control yourself once more.” the tail slowly shrunk until it disappeared, she dries out the hair, brushing it one more time before putting on the dress, then leaning forward to apply a small amount of  makeup.  “One thing I do not understand about you human females is why you take the abuse from the males.  You do not, but I see others.  There's other questions I have, but you are proving me wrong about them at this moment.” 

“W'ain't supposta, but i' appens.” there is a long silence as the bijuu focuses on what she is doing.

“Voila.  We are a traditional beauty.” they nod, strutting out of the bathroom, a pair of needles hanging out of her mouth as she puts her hair up on her head.



After sticking the needles in the hair, the bijuu gives control back to the kunoichi, putting her hands on her hips, “Alrigh, Ran, ah'm ready.”


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 23, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding the Gala

We're Going to a Gala!
​

Ran sat patiently in his chair awaiting Chika, He'd put his suit on and made sure there was no visible marks of his... event in the shower. "Excellent." With that, Ran slowly stood out of the chair and brushed the suit off. "Then, shall we go?" He turned, heading for the door, shoving his hands into his pockets and making his way towards the main mansion. As the two walk to the mansion Ran remains quiet, calm... his breath barely becomes noticeable. 

"Alright! Finally you..." The midget gets quiet when he sees Ran. "Uh... Good day Mr. Furoshima... How are you...?" He nervously fidgets with his fingers as Ran steps up to him. "I'm good. Keeping out of trouble?" The little man nods his head at a thousand rpm and coughs. "We'll be... Going to the winter mansion for the Gala... Mr.Furoshima... sir." Noticing the fear of Ran, Chika speaks up, "Somethin's gottin 'im shakin in 'is boots...Wha'cha do ta 'im, Ranran?" she glances at the shinobi, then gently shakes her head, "Y'know wha, ah don' wanna know." Ran looks over at Chika. "We had a talk. He's good now. Aren't you Mr. Shouzen?" Shouzen nods, "Yes Mr. Furoshima Sir, I am much better now!"

"He's much better now." Ran repeats, "Well then, You said the winter mansion?" Shouzen nodded, "Yes... The winter mansion... I uhh.... Let's go..." He laughed nervously. Shouzen takes Ran and Chika to the carriage to be driven to the winter mansion. He himself taking a separate carriage and leave the young lovers to one of their own. "So. How are you doing?" Ran kicks his feet up and sits back.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 24, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding the Gala

Into the Gala, now's the time, we're ready and we look divine!
​
Chika sets her hands in her lap, watching in the opposite direction of Ran, “Ah...” she clears her throat, voice becoming softer, “I am...fine Ran-kun.” her eyes slowly pale to a light blue as she sits there, “What about you?  How are you holding up after yesterday?” Her thick brogue nearly nonexistent in her nervous voice.  She crosses her legs, listening to steady beat of the hooves on the ground from the horses.  “You...do not seem to be yourself.” she lightly laughs, “I mean, we have been through a lot of shite, especially as of late, and I realize everyone has an off day, but this is...different.”

Ran crosses his legs and smiles, "Dearest Chika, I assure you, there is nothing to fear. While it's true, I am feeling a bit down. I am still the same ol' Ran you fell for."

Chika softly groans, “If you are sure, Ran-kun.  But even though we are working, we should try to have a bit of fun.” she closes her eyes and leans back a bit, trying to match her breath with Ran's, something that comes naturally for her, but due to suspicion or just Ran's strange behavior, she struggled to do so.

_'We are not going to trust that, are we, Child?'

'Nae, but...ah don' thin' we'll b' able tae git anthin else frm 'im.'

'I will keep a watchful eye out for you.'_

Ran nodded, "Yes, we should try to have fun." He smiled lightly, a snake like smile that held no form of his previous self. "I look forward to meeting these Assassins."

She opened her eyes just to see that smile, combined with the purr in his voice sent an untrusting chill down the kunoichi's spine.  She stares down at her upward facing right palm, she considered taking her knife out from under her dress right then, if she didn't know Ran well enough to know that with a single word he could send her into her worst nightmare, she would have done it.  This wasn't her Ran, no, it was some sort of cheap imposter.  Her Ran didn't act like that.  “Aye.” was all she said, falling silent again.  She spent the rest of the trip quiet, if Ran spoke she would give very short, few word responses.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 24, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Fuzengakure]​*​
[The Game Played Between Two XXI]
_-When White Lilies Stain their Petals Red-_​
​
From one moment to the next, it all seemed like a blur, Rikka was dead set on the treat that she was promised that she was now pulling Kei along like she was her baggage. From the Shrine Maiden's grasp her bag started to fly as she could hardy keep a hold on it from the utter force that she was pulled along. Satoshi shook his head, he knew that feel. Rikka could get a little too impatience at times as she dragged Kei down the street. The Shadow Claws made a play on the fumble as the bag was loss and with a toss that a Pro Quarterback would be jealous of they launched it at Satoshi. Slightly fixated on the jar of Kei's thighs and buttocks he is caught about nose level by the bag, which caused him to stumble back. 

 "I hope you don't mind at all, thank you very much Satoshi!  ~"

Her words floated on the air before him as he juggled to keep her luggage from being dropped. When he finally did catch it, dropping his baggage in the process, he looks back toward the pair as they run off. Looking for a another glance, all he is greeted with is a bunch of middle fingers flipping him off. A grin turned his lips while he pulled the case over his shoulder, they were such playful shadows, though he didn't like the fact they were helping Kei play hard to get... well in this case. Hard to see. Popping off one foot, after reacquiring his and Rikka's bags, he fires down the street with enough speed to catch up with the sugar powered pre-teen and her teenage hostage. One block became two, then a third. Turning into a small open plaza filled with freshly planted trees and painted buildings they come up to the restaurant  that the young girl was talking about.

The doors almost blow in on their hinges as the girl plows through them with Kei hanging on for dear life. Hitting the front desk she releases her death hold on Kei's wrist and bounced up to the man seating tables, "I'd like a table for three PLEASE!" is chirped while she patted on the desk. A moment later Satoshi walked through the doors, but this time though. All the excitement from Rikka's sudden entrance had blown over and the man was nodding, "Yes, yes. Three?" is asked as he looked up to the small group as Satoshi walked closer to Kei and Rikka. Like a warning of tread lightly, the shadows lightly boiled beneath her feet. "Ms. Sili" the man states knowing her from talks with  Jewel, Luz and Yomi, "Would you like Lady Yomi's usual table?"

The question caught Kei off guard, though it did tell Satoshi what type of place this was and wonder if Rikka got confused. It did have a swank to it that he didn't think that her former family could afford. "Yes, thank you." is replied. The man gave a short bow before beckoning them to follow him. Satoshi's jade eyes cut from table to table as they walked, not a casually dressed person in the whole place. He, as they were seated, began to wonder if they'd have allowed them in if they weren't still dressed from the mission in Cloro. "The waitress will be with you in a bit, the bread is complements of the house, of course.~" Is hummed as he turned on heel and walked toward the front again. 

As promised, a waitress soon walked up. Dressed in a black and white lacy skirt and blouse with matching apron she was an eye catcher with her light pink locks bouncing with each step. "Here are you menus, I'll be back in a moment to take your order." is stated as she placed a few of the house menus on the table. Despite her shapely body, Satoshi only gave her a passing glance before picking one of the menus up. Before looking down at the what could be ordered he glanced up to Kei, she was watching him intently, seemingly gauging his reaction to the woman that just walked away. A small smile sat on her soft lips, she seemed happy. The way he looked at the waitress was almost dull, the way he looked at her, she could tell there was more there. 

After a moment, he was again looking at the menu, "So, Rikka. What do they have here that is good to eat?" the young girl was looking at the deserts and not the main menu, "Oh, the Double Fudge Sundae looks good, but so dose the fried Bandanna Pudding! Oh, they have Ice Cream Cake!" the girl's eyes were as large as saucers. "Lunch first Rikka, then we'll talk dessert.", ]"Oh, you're no fun Zan." is huffed while she opened the menu up. While she looked at the it with a rather bored expression Satoshi had already decided on the dish he wanted. Folding the menu he clasped his hands his lap as he watched Kei look the menu over. The Shadows bubbled with annoyance under her feet, but she paid them little attention. 

A few moments pass and the woman returned with a pen and receipt book ready to take their orders. "I'll have the Spicy Pork with Pickled Kale over rice and a water to drink please." Satoshi states. The waitress jots the order down while Rikka's eyes lit up,   "Oh! I'll have the Braised Venison with Rosemary! Oh and Tea to drink Please!" is exclaimed while she pointed to the menu. She didn't know what it was, but Rosemary sounded tasty. After Kei gives her order Satoshi holds his hand up to catch the waitress attention.

"And for dessert, we'll take the large sampler plate please." the waitress looked at him then the two he sat with. The plate was for large groups of people and had a few portions of all their desserts. But she shrugged. Jotting it down she walked toward the back to give the cooks the orders. ~


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 24, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding the Gala

Into the Gala, now's the time, we're ready and we look divine!
​

She opened her eyes just to see that smile, combined with the purr in his voice sent an untrusting chill down the kunoichi's spine.  She stares down at her upward facing right palm, she considered taking her knife out from under her dress right then, if she didn't know Ran well enough to know that with a single word he could send her into her worst nightmare, she would have done it.  This wasn't her Ran, no, it was some sort of cheap imposter.  Her Ran didn't act like that.  ?Aye.? was all she said, falling silent again.  She spent the rest of the trip quiet, if Ran spoke she would give very short, few word responses.

"You've been keeping quiet Chicka." Ran holds her hand gently as he helps her out of the carriage. "Please, let me ease your troubles." He cleared his throat. "I am Ran furoshima, still am, still will always be... But, I've been going through some things and have been less than kind with you." Ran kissed her hand and sighed. "I'm sorry, I know this is not how either of us wanted this week to go. There is nothing I can do to ever make it up to you... I know." He held her hand gently and let out a sigh.

"If i could take the things i did wrong, if i could change them and make things better. I would Chicka, In a heartbeat... I'm sorry about this morning..." He rubbed the back of his head. "Perhaps, I still have a thing or two to learn hm?" She was still quiet, still simple responses, "Hmph." Ran sighed, "I guess you win." He thought to himself, With a shake of his head Ran wrapped his arms around Chika and gave her a hug. "I'm just... so sorry Chicka..."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 24, 2014)

Sano Aburame And Company

Breaking Cult 

The Docks​

The group had waited at the docks until the last members had finally arrived. There  wasn't much time to waste after. A large ship came trudging into the docks, steam billowing out of the top of it. The group was lead aboard and their trip to the land of Iron was finally to begin. Sano had gathered everyone together and laid a map out on the table. 

"Alright! So here is the basic run down!" He smoothed it out and pointed to a city. "This is the town, Winter Blossom, It's been over taken by the cult. So far, the reports say that the Samurai and Shinobi sent there haven't come back. Theories include mind control or murder! So we need to be careful about how we approach this!" Sano rubbed his chin. "I want to make sure we all get out alive and that we kick this evil cults butt. So! I want to get an idea as to what everyone can do! If you'd be so kind to introduce yourself and give us your specialties!"


----------



## Kei (Oct 24, 2014)

_

How To Train: Your Psychopathic Dog
Main Arc
Kei Sili​_


Satoshi was dangerous, a predator that bared it?s fang at any enemy that had dared to try him, but that wasn?t the dangerous part of him. That wasn?t the danger she feared, it was what lurked behind those eyes when it met hers. That silent intensity that almost sent chills up her spine, it felt as though she had met a wolf in the middle of a forest, when her breath caught in her lungs and she wondered how he saw her.  It wasn?t a fire, but an almost like ice creeping at her and catching her spine, threatening to send her to her knees instead of engulfing her like flames would. 

So that was why, the rest of the time, she kept her eyes away from him. Only a few times during the whole time that they were eating, that she allowed their eyes to meet. She took pride in how fast his jaded eyes quickly caught hers, almost like they were playing another game. A secret game that only they knew and only they could play, she allowed herself to giggle.

She was such a troublesome woman?.

The hands tugged at her thigh highs as soon as the caught a whiff of the desert, she smiled as she took a piece of cake and cut it in half. Pushing the half of the cake off the table allowing it to fall on them and disappearing within the darkness. However like their name, they wanted more, the hands were greedy and tugged at her more. Though she didn?t mind their selfishness and knocked the other half of the cake to them.

?You?ll get some candy if you are good for the rest of the night.? Kei whispered to them, ?Best behavior, and I?ll buy a big bag of star candy that you love~?

Kei smiled as though they understood and went back into her shadow. They couldn?t talk, nor could they communicate in any way, but they tried their best to emote their wants.  Sometimes it was the best when their wants were the same, then she felt the closest to them. She could feel what they wanted to say to her, want her to do, when their wants were the same, but the other times, she felt as though they were rowdy dogs. 

Kei eyes looked up from the shadows, and dogs should be trained?


*----[After Lunch]----*​
?That was very good.? Kei stretched her body as she let the crisp fall wind brush against her skin. She loved the fall season because the simple fact that it was the perfect weather for her who didn?t like heat. She felt a slight squeeze on her hand and she looked down at Rikka, before noticing the tiredness that was in the girl?s eyes.  The sugar was finally doing its damage, the short burst of energy she had was easily wasted and now the girl eye lids were probably heavier than a brick. 

Kei smiled as they walked over the train tracks and instantly knew that passing a few more buildings and the girl could get some kind of rest.  

Once they arrived, the lights of Yomi?s main brothel was dimmed, probably closed for today because of the situation, but as Kei stepped in she was met with familiar faces. Jewel, the blonde bomb shell, and Luz, the bubbly pink woman, the two women instantly came to her side before noticing the two guest that were next to her.

?Is Yomi still upset?? Kei asked before Jewel and Luz shot a gaze at each other, Kei sighed as she took the bag from Satoshi. ?These two are the people who helped me with the mission, can you find her a place she can nap Luz??

?Satoshi, can you come with me?? She asked before handing Rikka off to Luz and giving her a small kiss on the forehead, ?Rest up sweetie, we?ll be done in a few.?

?It better be good news!? Jewel called out to Kei as her and Satoshi made their way upstairs, while Luz and Rikka disappeared around a corner. Kei sighed as she reached the last flight of steps and was greeted with the door to Yomi?s office. Knocking on the door, she heard a soft grunt that allowed her to open it. 

The old woman that was sitting at her desk looked as though she was prepared for war, and stared down Kei with eyes that were filled with daggers. However Kei stared her back, before the old woman sighed.

?This is good news right Kei??  Yomi asked, before Kei nodded and snapped her fingers. The shadows brought the suitcase over to her desk and opened the bag. For a minute the old woman face didn?t change as she looked back at the case and then up at Kei. ?I knew I could count on you?.?

Kei smiled, ?I have a favor to ask,? Kei allowed her true intentions to arise causing Yomi to look up at her, ?We?ll I have a couple of favors, but I will discuss the others at a later time. I wish to borrow the training room in the basement, so may I have the key??

?That?s not much of a favor?.? Yomi said as she reached down in her desk and tossed her a key, ?So should I expect something more??

Kei smirked as she looked at her teacher, ?Of course~? 

She turned to Satoshi, ?Please come with me,  it is time to start your training.?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha*

_*Reason*​_ "Help me...use your power? What for?" It?s obvious that I would ask the reason, hasn?t I been using it so far without troubles? I don?t see the reason to "learn" how to draw it out, it comes out naturally when I need it the most so why should I care?"You are being particularly stupid today. is that on purpose?"oi, the insults aren?t necessary stupid cat."So far you have only been lucky, the seal automatically releases a bit of my chakra when you are in danger but I doubt it can happen all the time. So far those few times have costed years of your life and even screwed up with the seal honestly I doubt that?s the right way to use it."so what do you want me to do? Basically everything you keep telling me is that I am a reckless fool but with more words what makes it pretty annoying. As I try to think of a way to explain this piece of shit feline that I have no interest in getting help from it, my mind wanders off in the distance while I open my pouch and take out a a small milk bottle which I open and immediately start tod rink from. 

Being serious, is there any need for Nibi to help me? I have been doing things alone all this time, even with the monster inside of me, it has only helped me for its own benefit because probably it would be too much of a pain to be reborn again. I have gained strength thanks to Takao-san, Kaito-senpai and Ryoga-sama but they?re the same, they only look for some benefit in me getting stronger. Even if I were to be wrong, they aren?t doin it for me at all. All they always talk are my father, my father and my father either that or Konoha, Konoha and Konoha. Such selfish bastards, and then people wonder why i can?t trust people.

"I can?t allow you to keep being the loser in every fight even if you are handicaped somehow or your opponent has some sort of advantage."now that comment brings me back from my own thoughts, I thought it enjoyed seeing me getting my ass kicked?"As much as I enjoy seeing you in such ridiculous hardships-"I knew it"There?s no way we can let what happened in Fuzen take place again, it?s just not good."what happened in Fuzen...Shit, it had to remind me of that? Although certainly I am also worried about it.

*-Flashback-*

_This is stupid, how high were the chances of this sort of ridiculous scenery to take place? These guys, what are they even doing here? This was orchestrated by Iwa, not by the White Dragon, what reason could they have to be here? Did they know about this before hand? Is Iwa allied with that fucker?! Shit, whatever it is, getting caught in any sort of fighting was out of the plan already, a fight against four with that level is beyond what I should be able to handle right now. Plus, the ones at advantage here are the albino bitch and carrot-head. They are a team so instead of fighting four, it?s two against three...Under these circumstances, the one with the biggest disadvantage...is me. Okay, let?s take it easy, use your brain. If I only move on instinct alone I?m done for.

?Hey,hey. Don?t look at us like that. We didn?t know you were here before. You see, Sayaka?s from this place so we wanted to see what was going to happen; after all?they?re the ones who abandoned her.?

?Moooo, I told you not to talk about that!!?

Abandoned? By Fuzen?...Now that I think about it, I remember that she used blood in our last fight, against that dog girl. Is she a Fenikkusu like the fucking chicken? Shit, this is no time to have questions about her. My situation is just plain abnormal. Before I can get my thought straight, the monster bastard and the Iwa bitch dart themselves from behind me against those two. without losing time we started to fight with me joining in. Of course, it wasn?t something funny, my life was on the ine here and I was out for resources to keep a good performance. Being honest I don?t even know what i am doing, i just started to throw attack after attack, them getting blocked, dodged or countered. The eye-patch bastard was waving his mallet from one place to another, destructive wind release techniques annihilating anything in their way. For a moment I saw Narumi?s hair becoming pink as she faced -without much trouble- that Sage Mode guy or whatever becoming a monster like that could be called. Each time the woman fro the rock village and the guy from Fuzen were near, they would try to kill each other, every time I was close I would try to kill them but even with this fake appereance which has made my arms and legs longer, I can?t do much.

If you expected some sort of amazing choreography, I am sorry but shamefully that?s not the case. We are just like a bunch of monkeys in disarray, we are just running and jumping from one side to another trying to get a definite hit. A one hit kill.

At some point I realize that I have been crashing against buildings and the ground a lot. It is at that time that one of my Passing Fangs finally connect directly against that brown skinned woman, I see blood being spat from her mouth and I smile, i can kill her. But then I am interrupted by apowerful hit which bashes my body against the ground again. The disciple of the White Dragon got me from my blind spot. My clones have been defeated by Sayaka and the shinobi from Fuzen, not a single one is hidden anymore. Seeing my own situation I wonder if this would be different if i could use my flames or at least get some help from Nibi and that makes me feel useless. Pathetic. Raising my sight, I see how those four fight and I feel the anger burning within me, for a moment...

... I felt like I was excluded

I was being excluded, even from a fight. I was being excluded even from the battle field that i always hated but at the same time I always thought i belonged to. It is then that a squad of about seven shinobi from Fuzen appears, clearly they will try to help their comrade. Seeing my situation becoming more ridiculous, I let a bitter smile appear and then...

I snapped._
*-Flashback End-*

"After that my mind went blank for a moment, and when I came to my senses I felt light-headed. I...killed nine people in less time than what took me to meet them all."yeah, It was as if I wasn?t me, as if I were seeing those actions from the persepective of someone else, as if the hands that were gracefully opening holes in their chests trespassing their hearts weren?t mine. I even told carrot-head that my name was Lynx, why the fuck did I say that? I mean Lynx is my code name during my ANBU missions but that?s not my name.

"That?s why we can?t allow that to happen. After all the only one who can communicate with me and use my chakra out of the three, is you." out of the three? what does that mean? what three?

"Do you understand now?"

"Fine, I?ll do it. But you gotta tell me what you mean with _out of the three_"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 25, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Fuzengakure]​*​
[How To Train: Your Psychopathic Dog]​
_-A Deadly Game-_​

​
Some time had passed since the shapely waitress had left them with the food they had ordered and right off the bat Satoshi's hissed a warning of heat, indigestion and pain. The boy hardly minded it though, being born and mostly raised in Suna he was used to foods that could peel the lining off your gut and was one of the few things, besides a woman, that he allowed himself to indulge in. Pulling at his silverware his eyes drifted over to Rikka who sat there merely looking at her meal at first, the young child didn't quite know what to make of it, what was it? It looked good on paper... no, that wasn't right. It looked good in print, but the principle was a different story. Like a kitten, she pawed at the mystery of the food with her fork and one could almost imagine a cat playing with it's food. Knocking a mouse from one side to the other before deciding if it was worth the effort to eat. Rosemary, it was a good name for a woman, but as a food it lacked the appeal to eat. 

Her eyes widened to the largest puppy dog eyes she could muster and looked to Satoshi, "Trade?" the question brought a sign from the boy's lips. But he had already ordered dessert and he couldn't allow her to ruin her appetite more that what Kei already did on the train. Tapping at the plate before him, he slides it to his left then toward her, "Sure" which brought a smile to the youngsters lips. Pushing her plate toward him, she is quick to snatch his toward her, "You're the best Zan!" is cooed while she took a big bite of the pile of lava that now sat before her. Normally, being from Fuzen, she'd jumped at the intense heat, but living with Satoshi and Naoko she had learned to like hot foods and she smiled as warm as the fire that now traveled to her stomach. Satoshi on the other hand was now dealing with the strong mix of flavors that Rikka had ordered. It wasn't awful but at the same time, though, it wasn't the greatest.

While he ate, he from time to time glance up to Kei as she ate, there was something a little off. She seemed a little more nervous than when they were in Cloro. The few times, as they ate, that they made eye contact she quickly adverts her gaze then runs her hand through her hair or lightly giggles. This was a game and Satoshi was keen to play, he enjoyed gazing into the deep ambers as much as he liked touching her form. The pink haired waitress, from time to time, checked in on them refilling their drinks and asking if they needed anything and finally as the meal reached its end she brought out the large desserts. Rikka's eyes shown with giant stars as it was placed before her. Like a predator on the prowl she lunged for a strawberry short cake, the poor thing didn't stand a chance as it is devoured in a few bites. Still not one for sweets, the white haired boy took a slice of cheesecake, one of the few sweet things he would eat completely.

Sitting there Kei and he still played their game, but unwittingly perhaps. Kei gave Satoshi some valuable insight on her inky black friends. It was starting to make sense. Back on the initial trip to Cloro he remembered that she gave her friends sweets and here she was doing it again. With a promise followed that she'd get them a whole bag of something called Star Candy, which were their favorites. So, like the master the shadows had a sweet tooth. Maybe he, through this epiphany, could call a truce with them but. That would be for another time, while they were busy he could enjoy to his content the curves of his lady friend. Though as she looked from her shadows to him, Satoshi noticed that she seemed to have a strange gleam in her eyes. One that was both realization and sly at the same time. The next little while the game between them continued until they felt they had stayed their welcome, asking for the check Satoshi pulled what looked like a wallet from his inner coat. 

Seeing the price of the meal Satoshi mentally shook his head, Naoko was going to kill him. With the money that he made off the mission he was lucky breaking even, that wasn't the object of doing it, it was to make money  but what could you do. Signing the receipt Satoshi allots the woman a nice tip for being so courteous to them, then sliding his card into the book he hands it back, "I'd like a carry out case for the dessert please.", "Zan, urg, give it to Kei.." the young girl stated holding her stomach. Chuckling he nods, "Alright, I'm sure Lady Sili will enjoy the food." ~     

_-After Lunch_ 

Stepping through the doors of the establishment the small group is greeted with the cool Autumn air, it was now closer to noon and the temperature was holding pretty steady. Which meant that it wouldn't get much warmer than this, twas a strange sensation to one born in a desert where the days were blistering and the nights hugged by a chill. It, however, wasn't bad. He could see this place as a home, as Kei had suggested. Shoving his hands into his pockets he walked along as the a brisk breeze picked up some bright colored leaves in what would, back home, be called a dust devil. The bright reds and oranges danced along like ballerinas as they passed them, Fuzen was beautiful this time of year despite the destruction that was leveled on it not too long ago. Rikka chooses Kei's, he completely understood, company over Satoshi's catching the maiden's hand in her's. Satoshi's wandering eyes weren't far off and while the Shadows were still unhappy with the boy from his continued actions in Cloro with their master. He had agreed to allow Kei to keep the rest of the sweets that they craved. So reluctantly they allowed his eyes to wander over her thighs and buttocks, but only for a short time before they went protective shield once again. 

Grinning he catches up a bit more with them as they arrived at Yomi's main Brothel. Pulling his hands form his pockets the boy folds his arms behind his head and looks up to the building. Not too many months ago while on mission for Mr. Kongou he had to destroy a Brothel somewhat like this one to keep his target, though that mission ended in failure he did have a deep understanding of Fuzen's night life. He had to admit though, this establishment put that raunchy old man's business to shame.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 25, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*[Fuzengakure]​*​
[How To Train: Your Psychopathic Dog II]​
_-A Deadly Game-_​

​
It was as if the flames of war never touched the building. It's elegance and grace was still intact. It was a multistoried building of western flare, it had a elegant steepled roof that branched out like the protective covering of a tortoise's shell. The building itself as a soft cream color with each level being lined with covered windows. It gave a warm feel to the building as the white covers to the windows contrasted quaintly with the cream color of the rest of the home. The roof was a darker color, not quite black, but close enough that a lazy eye would mistake it so. 

To give it more grace, the whole structure is lined with pillars that really didn't support anything, but made for eye candy for any would be patron of the women within. Polishing off the grace of the abode was the steps that lead to the main entrance. On either side they are guarded by the symbol of Fuzen. A Phoenix. One with it's wings spread wide and the other brooding over a clutch of eggs. The boy was impressed as Kei led them up the stairs. Inside he and Rikka are met with the same elegance and grace. As well as two unfamiliar, to him, faces. Those of Kei's friends. Jewel and Luz. With Rikka being handed off to the pair of women, a pink and blonde bombshell, Satoshi at Kei's beckon, followed her up toward the staircase. The golden trimmed carpet sank under his feet with each step, this was a high dollar establishment is thought as he looked a the pictures that lined the wall. Most were probably of employees past and present. Though there were others that cried antique and Satoshi didn't doubt that they were. This place exuded fancy indulgence, no wonder she was Kongou's main competition, well before his untimely death.

Entering into the domain of the head mistress of the home, Satoshi is caught with the contrast from the outside house to this room. While it did have the same carpeting, the rest of the room was rather plain. White walls sparsely lined with pictures. Her desk was in the center of the room and two small plants hug to the back of the room. It was sterile, almost surgical. This woman in her lair was all business. After a small back and forth, Kei relays that she had a few favors to ask, but more to the matter needed the training room in the basement. As the blue haired minx is tossed the key, Satoshi raised a puzzled eyebrow.

“Please come with me,  it is time to start your training.”
​
Training?

Satoshi gave a puzzled look, but a grin did slip his lips. Being in a brothel could she possibly give him what he was begging for in that Cloro Hotel Room. He could undress her with his eyes all day, but. The basement was the peculiar part. Watching her as she made her way to the door, he remembered his own assessment of her on the train. The swaying of her hips, the grace. She was a dancer, so. That begged the question. Did she want to teach him to dance? From what he could tell she wasn't the physical type, though he wouldn't mind getting a little physical with her. So he just hoped it wasn't dancing, he probably had two left feet. With a shrug he walked to Yomi's desk before following her. Setting the doctor's bag down on the desk, the one with Ryun's sealed head, he gives a courteous bow. "Ryota said that you'd appreciate this." is stated before he followed behind Kei.  

The trip down was as quite as the trip up, Kei led the way with an air of playful pride while Satoshi merely followed with his hands tucked in his pockets. Barring the rest of the home form the basement was a single door with a large chrome lock, a lock the key she was given slid into. With a loud click the door is opened. Though it only greeted the two with more stairs. With a click the door itself seemed to lock behind them as it closed to. Unlike the stairs above, these stairs were wooden and lacked the plush carpet that decorated the house. As if a warning from above, this stairwell was sparsely lit and led to a iron door below which too needed the key that Kei was given. With a buzz the lights are turned on presenting the room to the pair of Shinobi.

It was rather bare, the only thing of note on glace was the large wall mirror that ran the length of the far wall that cast their reflection in stunning beauty. Satoshi, though, was more observant than your normal Joe. He picked up on things a lot quicker and as he looked the room over, he noticed that the room was far from normal. The walls were too white for his tastes. They gleam in the light as if they were just painted. Which to him told him they were painted quite often as even the priciest of paints dulled in a few months. Especially in Fuzen's weather. Another thing was the wooden floor, there were silver brackets that spotted the floor like a leopard's coat. This, given the environment that they were in, could only mean one thing. 

Anchors for the equipment that the ladies used, this was far from your run of the mill training room. His dark jade eyes cut to Kei as she turned to him. Her lips were split with a warm, yet venomous smile and her amber eyes betrayed nothing to him. This left the white haired boy to wander, just what this minx was up too.


----------



## Kei (Oct 25, 2014)

_


*[How To Train: Your Psychopathic Dog]*
Step One: Assert Yourself
Main Arc
Kei Sili​_

Loyalty, most hired hands would scoff at the idea before laughing at the bad attempt at a joke. There was no such thing as loyalty that came from hiring a hired hand. They were like wolves waiting to bite, as soon as they find out there is a bigger and better deal out there, it was over, and the same hand that feed them could be the one they tear off in the next. 

Kei knew this, because it was what she was required to know, because Yomi wanted her to be well versed in the darkness that lurks in the world as well as the things that happened in the light. 

Hired hands were wild dogs not to be trusted, though as she turned around to Satoshi a small smile crept on her face. She could tell that he was confused, even if it was a brief second he wondered what she had planned, and she allowed herself to drown in it for a second.  She turned on her heels almost like she was turning on air.

?As much as I want to believe in your words, there is no doubt you can?t really blame me for having my reservations.? Kei explained as she walked across the room, heading to the door to the closest, ?And that is why I brought you down here today, because I want nothing more to trust you with my life.?

Kei opened the door before looking over at her shoulders, ?And you trust me with yours.? 

She let out a small laugh before turning on the light of the closest. Snapping her fingers the shadows went to work, they first pulled out a chair with black cushions and gold with gold outline. The next thing was a small night stand. All normal type things but the hands laid out a black shimmering silk and then a bundle of rope, Kei turned off the light before holding a black spiked collar in her hand and closing the door behind her.

?Please see this as a trust building exercise? Kei brushed her hair and pushed it behind her ear, before walking back over to him, and once she finally closed the distances between them. She placed the collar around his neck. The black spiked collar was way too big for his neck, but she only smiled as she reached up and cupped his face. ?It?s a shame, it?s too big, but I believe you?ll grow into it one day.?

Kei took it off, ?Though the next time I bring this out, you?ll put this on yourself happily~? Kei said tossing the collar on the table. She ran her fingers through her hair. This was going to go like how she would train a dog, because anything was trainable if given enough patience and time. After all humans were animals, they thought they were different, and believed in themselves to be higher what they truthfully were. 

Though, with the right conditioning anyone could become a slave to her will. Kei reached into her pocket and pulled out a lollipop, she took off the wrapped and placed it in her mouth.  She swirled her tongue around the candy before taking it out her mouth.

?You can runaway now Satoshi or you can come towards me.? Kei looked away from him as she crossed her arms. She rolled her neck before  looking at him with coldness that almost resembled the mountains in the north, ?Because truthfully?..?

?I have no need for pets that don?t heed their masters?.?
​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 25, 2014)

*Rosuto*



Tragedy Brought To Thought:
You Have Already Lost










​
_Haven't people learned yet that the time of superficial intellectual games is over, that agony is infinitely more important than syllogism, that a cry of despair is more revealing than the most subtle thought, and that tears always have deeper roots than smiles - Emil Cioran_​
Hands brought to the center of my eyes, palms slowly messaging the weigh away, as if to simply bade at a moment so painfully foretold. As my feet placed themselves on the wooden's structure's floor, the broken pieces that endowed the end of beginnings for a village that couldn't prosper. The tears would submit for the innocent that bathe themselves in seclusion, whom weren't but simple folk awaiting for a tomorrow. At the burn of a morning who's light began to bather the surface of a broken land, the fragments of men and woman while closely over a million had never truly witnessed the horrid plain that is this existence. The savor of those who were under the thumb of powerful men, powerful exuding men whom lived in grossly endowed wealth. 

This morning gleam simply functioned as the catalyst, as the light circled what birthed my resolution. The distance of which a land of death resulted in catastrophic failure. The purity of a love for life that soon corrupted into the creation of nothing. Where dust piles, and memoirs crawl, where the dead have no sympathies and honor became buried. Where God had given up and surrendered the land to men. The indecency of creation. All befell on the hands of the truly responsible, where the anarchy would soon flame a new. The destruction of the current would harbor fresher soil. And with it the seed of life would harbor a much more fertile fruit.

Life and death, frailty incarnate. I whom would sooner weigh life and take the role of savior, but with it drown the minority. Because to truly rid myself of the bad one must become a part of the process. There are no men which had harbored truer notions, no men who could potentially rid themselves of existence and birth their reality. The changing of tides, and the differentials of power. A consumption of ideologies and morals which grant us a false atonement. And this caused me to lack the passion, the mercy of men. 

We are all too selfish, all too wayward. And its so sequential, all too present. Present that men would always live beyond existence, present that reality is mere a concept to place those whom aren't in their mindset to become ostracized. Because if you want a man to follow, simply leave him to his own thoughts. A man's greatest power and greatest weakness is their own thoughts. It's their mold, the glue that keeps them together, the bind what holds them tight. There are thoughts we merely never tell because of the fear of forgetting. There are no powers which guide our thoughts, the illusion of decision is merely a construct of those with the power to change the world. 

Grant me freedom, and I'll become the enemy of the world. 

And I shouldered such a thought, and became such a prisoner withing it that I evidently fell in love with it. And within the creation of such paradise, I had become so insane. Because this illusion had so been denounced by man. But they themselves could not birth a Utopia. An Arcadia. Men who drown themselves in bias, because the one who hey follow.  They are so subjective, that their eyes had been so gently, so passionately molded upon vanity and wax. 

Blinded. 

They can't seem to further themselves because they cannot get out of themselves. They're centered, egotistical, vengeful, hateful, greedy, passionate creatures. And I'm disgusted to be among their race. My throat becomes dry, and my eyes begins to water at the thought that I have lost everything. But because of it I have also gained a hatred for everyone. A discouragement, a bias. 

And the happiness that once had birthed in me euphoric glee, had now simply turned into a mess of blurred angst. I cannot fathom a world so doused in iridescence, so colorful and false. The happiness that birthed from the creation of one's own rejection of the truth. A puddle so shallow they're grateful about it, while the ones with oceans hide behind the truth they themselves had hidden, feeding those with humility, with innocence as cattle. Expandable, lowly, cowardly, dumb. 

There are no men is this world who are truly free. We are all bind by some force or another. Some of us follow the course, afraid to walk out of the box that had been placed on us, other find comfort within the illusion. 

How's this any different from what Obito wanted? How is this different from the eternity in the moon's illusion? How is this different from the wars that had been placed upon the innocent Earth? How is anything just? How is anything real? How are these perception so murderous? 

And why am I the only one that seems aware? 

Those who are too keen into their souls to witness that eternity is simply pass a certain point. Those who wouldn't dare suffer a second because they're given privilege by those with a larger privilege then they have. Can't these people live without the concept of companionship? Can't they stop fooling themselves with false happiness and embrace tears for a second? To understand the forces that guide them, that circles the universe and what makes us who we are. There's no grandeur beyond the knowledge of truth. 

But we must both embrace what makes us weep equally and as passionately as we are to grasp that which makes us smile. We must understand that we, as people, are made to both love and cry. And even though our souls are broken, even though at times we need help to place the fragments back unto the puzzle. We have to know that life is a puzzle and there are no shortcuts to completing it. You may start by the edges and work your way towards the center, and some might never finish it. But what answer lies do not, will not, and cannot be birthed from the other. 

To gain sincerity, passion, and love. 

One must always start with one's own temple. 

And that is why I decided... 

That I will end the world.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 25, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*

_The Red Ribbon Incident VIII_

----------​
Taneda watched the woman as she lifted her chin, shameless in her defense of the tree, staring the two of them down, and then, all at once, her body language deflated, and she pressed a hand against the wall, hunching over.

"I'm...too old for this...kill me. If you take that tree out, kill me as well." Her spark and wit from a moment a go had melted away to make way for a seething, tooth and nail conviction, like an animal on its last legs, cornered and alone. 

The Senju looked over her and then moved to the tree, placing a hand along the side of it, looking up at the branches as they spread out, like some sort of network of chakra infused roots. A small smile crept up on his features, and he closed his eyes, shaking his head. "You're a shinobi, just like us. You understand that the fact of the matter is that we have a mission, and have to execute it however possible...we can't leave this room without this tree being destroyed. But...." 

He bit his lip, brow creasing as if trying to piece something together desperately. "I...I feel as if my time recently has given me an appreciation of plantlife, nature, and greenery. For, whatever reason. So you have a choice to make. Either the legacy of your clan, or staying here to protect these people. My Clan would be able to house you and would welcome your talents as a guest in our compound, in exchange for furthering your family's techniques. Take these seeds, and bring them back with us to Konoha if you should choose to take this offer. You can replant your Clan's legacy there, and we will nurture it even after your death, I make you that promise."

Kura's features fell through a series of odd shifts, from indifference, apprehension, anger, and finally shock. "W-what?! You think I'll just...give away my Clan's lineage and techniques to some dog of Konoha! There's not even any way you'd be able to do something like that, there isn't anyone in the Leaf that could be trusted to do this! Get the hell out of my house before I try and take you both with me! Fuck you both! Don't you ever dare come back here!"

Taneda frowned a bit, bringing a hand to his forehead, before...pulling it back slowly. Sweat. Why was he...sweating? The shadows of the room were dancing about in strange ways in counterpoint to the woman's candles and small lanterns. Ren stood by, a bit numbed the the vitriol she'd spat in his direction in reaction to the comments. "Taneda, you can't just assume your Clan will..." but he trailed off as he noticed his words seemed to fall on deaf ears. The young man strode up to the tree, Kura interposing herself between him and it at the last second.

Kura reached out, gripping the chest of his shirt, tears gone from her eyes. All emotion was, now, the anger had been drained, the depression, the fear. "You can't do this," she said quietly, her voice barely a whisper at this point. "You can't. I won't let you...it's...it's not right. This is the furthest thing from right, and I won't let you." She was surprisingly strong, and Taneda slowly realized that if she so chose, with her tattoos and any last burst of energy, she might be able to kill him at this moment if the thought struck her. His shadow didn't react to slow, gradual movements, so her hands had gained purchase without any reaction. Right now, though, the boy looked down at her and shook his head. "I'm sorry. I really am. Please trust the genius of Konoha's brightest minds and the passion of the Senju Clan to take these seeds and give them new life, and continue the legacy of your Clan." He pried her hands from his shirt slowly, took several fruits from branches low enough for him to grasp, and then nodded to Ren. Kura's features then broke out into a grim sort of realization, horror flickering into place as she turned to Ren as well. It was just now hitting her that it couldn't be stopped; she couldn't stop it, despite her wishes, and in just a few seconds, it would all...

Suddenly, a bright flash, and from the Houki a bolt of lightning was hurled, hitting the tree at the base. Kura threw Taneda out of the way as the huge length of wood came down, and suddenly her skin lit up with chakra patterns, light and warmth swirling up her legs, arms and neck. The old woman was lifting both hands above her head as she kept the tree up as it fell, eyes pinched shut as she strained against the weight of it all. And slowly, the house began to groan in response to the felling of the tree. 

"That...tree was keeping this house together, we need to move!" Ren stated, darting out of the hole he'd just made, and expecting Taneda to follow suit. But his friend just watched the woman as she kept the tree up, straining herself against it as her house slowly began to come down in pieces. He took a step forward to help her but she unleashed a horrid roar in response, shaking the house again as she flared up with chakra, and now it seemed to be coming down even faster. "NOOOOOOOOOOO! Take those seeds, and get the fuck out of here! Don't you ever so much as look at this place on a map when you're done and gone with this mission!"

He blinked at the sudden surge back to heat and venom from her, but nodded back to her, picking up the man in the red and plaid who'd he'd not minutes ago had just knocked out. "I..." But there wasn't much for him to say now, and so, with one final glance towards her, he picked up the unconscious body in his arms, and flew out the hole in the wall, and the entire house came down altogether.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 25, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Fuzengakure]​*​
[How To Train: Your Psychopathic Dog III]​
_-A Deadly Game-_​

​
The boy's jade green eyes followed Kei while she walked to a closet, flinging it open and turning on a light she pulled her right hand up. Balling it into a fist she snapped her fingers which set her Shadow Summon into action. Like the great hands of fate, they reached though the light of the room and the first thing to be brought out was a plush chair with black cushions. Gold trimmed it's edges and glossed the buttons which shimmered in the light. A small nightstand soon followed as the shadow creatures fixed Kei a small living area. Next to come were less common place items, a roll of pitch silk and bundle of rope, which caught the boy's interest a bit, though he was unsure what was going on he was getting a little anxious with anticipation. There was a word that hung in the air while Kei spoke and that was trust, a word that Satoshi was suspect of from a very young age. When his mother and father were ripped from him by the Hidden Sand. 

Turning on the point of her heel, the seductress in the making walked back toward him, a studded collar in hand. The silver knots that were shaped to points glistened as the collar itself swung in her grip, she called it a trust building exercise, but Satoshi was familiar with this from her. While trust is always needed, Kei wanted him to be subservient to her and though he already pledged himself it seemed words were cheap and rightfully so. In this world even loyalty was a cheap word, not meaning much more than how well one could line their own pockets. For now though, as she closed the distance between them, he'd play along. With a grin his own slipping across his face he slid his hands into his pants pockets. This close to her, he could smell the perfume on her, he could follow the contours of her body through the dress shirt that she had on and see even deeper into those golden amber eyes that hinted at a playful nature that she'd yet to show the boy. 

The collar was a bit too big for him, though it didn't really bother Kei while she pulled it back off. Doing so she lightly brushed up against him before stepping back, declaring that the next time it came out he'd happily put it on himself. With a bounce in her step she walked over to the small stand and dropped it there. Pulling some of her blue hair behind an ear she reaches into one of the pockets the  were hidden on the skirt, from it a lollipop is pulled. Now she was tying to be a dirty girl to get his attention with a sultry look and act, the grin across the boy's face never wavers a bit as he watched her then came the ultimatum, he could either walk away or become her pet. The boy tilted his head, so. This was the game that she wanted to play was it? Well, Satoshi was good at games and this was a dangerous one, especially for Kei. It was a game of high stakes more on her end than his. 

He was no stranger to being discarded, he was discarded when he was seven and again at eleven. He was discarded during the exams and likeily be discarded by Naoko when she learned that he made no money on this outing. But that was of little matter to him as he looked to Kei. She rocked on her hip while she awaited his choice. This indeed was a dangerous game, a game of peers and Kei wasn't some dumb blonde that was slower than molasses in the dead of an Iron Winter. No, she was smart and she'd probably already figured it out. Satoshi was sly, cunning and utterly ruthless in his beliefs and actions. So that begged only one question and one question alone. How can you tell when what you are doing is working? How can you be certain that you've broken the person or animal in question that you're training when they are as sly as a fox and deadly as a pit viper? 

How can you be sure they aren't playing you like a finely tuned fiddle bidding their time? Can you be certain that they are what they say they are, that they've become what you want them to be, a wise man said the knife that kills is the one that's closest to your back. Broken down, it merely means that its your closest allies that are the greatest danger. Or, for lack of better analogies, keep your friends at arm's length. So, yes this was a very dangerous game that the young maiden was playing. With her own life on the line she was playing in a pit of vipers to make the king snake himself kneel to her and while she played her game, Satoshi too played one. Though it was on a more basic, primal level. He was interested not only in her abilities to control the shadows but in Kei herself, she was an enigma to him, trained by Yusetsu to find a woman's voice he finds himself with a challenge with Kei. He had yet to find the spot on her that would let him hear her voice, sure he'd gotten close with giggles. 

But that was far from the girls 'voice' and that is what Satoshi wanted to hear, so for now he'd play her game. Let her have her fun and maybe they'd both learn something. With a grin that seemed to slip ear to ear Satoshi's foot moves and he gets closer to her. The Shadows boiled beneath her feet as he neared, but Satoshi doesn't stop he walks pass her, to the chair that the hands sat up. His hand traced the cushion while he walked behind it. Casting his gaze toward Kei, he walked along the chair to the night stand where he takes a short pause. His fingers glide across the collar's studded surface. It rocked under his weight then again he looked to her before passing between the seat and the stand. 

"In that hotel room, Lady Sili, I pledged to be your sword. To raise myself for your honor or to strike down your enemies. I promised to be your shield, to defend you in your time of need or to comfort you in your hour of want. I gave myself to be your play thing, to do with as you see fit. I am all these things for you." is stated as he now ran a hand through his hair. Then kneeling by the seat he lifts the rope and tosses it. The hands catch it before it can get to Kei, "There are no safe words M'Lady, if I die. You've simply gone to far. I have the utmost trust in you and your judgement." is stated while he loosened his tie. ~


----------



## Kei (Oct 25, 2014)

_

*[How To Train: Your Psychopathic Dog]*
Step Two: Try Simple Commands
Main Arc
Kei Sili_​

As he stood in front of her, she could feel her heart rush a bit, but not once did she wipe the smirk that appeared on her face away. He wouldn?t see what his words did to her, and she wouldn?t give him the pleasure of knowing what his eyes made her feel. Those were rewards at the end of a game, but the game was still being played. Even now, she could feel as though he wanted nothing to play along. He was eager, she could almost fill it leak off his skin as he watched her hands, her eyes, and every breath she took.  Satoshi thought it was a game, and she would allow him to think it that way, he would know she is serious when he looks back at his choices in life when he came across her.

Kei tossed the lollipop in her mouth a couple of times before removing it, and placing it in his. She pushed up against him, and allowed a Cheshire grin dominate her face.  

?It?s not Milady when you are referring to a Queen Satoshi.? Kei said stroking his face, her body against his and her lips near his ear, _*?It?s your majesty~?*_

Kei pulled away as she began to weave her web around him, almost like a spider, but the smile on her face, and the glint in her eyes, were more like a cat. She pushed her body away from his as she began to walk around him, her body light, and her steps even lighter, she found her way to his back again. Kei smiled as she wrapped her arms around him.  Her hands glided up the side of his face, before reaching his eyes and covering it with her hands. 

?Satoshi~? She called his name, almost as sweet as the purest honey, dripped from the beehives itself.  However, she was clear on making her intentions known, and they were pretty bad ones. Ambitious ones and ones she didn?t mind stepping over a few bodies to obtain. She would dance the dance with Satoshi, she would sing her heart out as she watched the destruction of her enemies, and she would do it all while not breaking a sweat.

?My knight~, don?t ever forget that as long as you are by my side. You are mines, forever and always, the day I?ll let you go is when the moon crushes the earth, and the heavens fall.? She whispered pressing her body against him, ?That scar on your shoulder even when it heals, when you look at it, you know it?s your leash. Wear it with pride and never forget?Who you belong to.? 

She let her hands drop before turning quickly before he could turn to meet her. Kei walked over to the seat and sat down. She leaned down and took off her pumps and placed it to the side. The white thigh highs stood out against the black attire, though as she crossed her legs, she leaned back against the chair. His deep green eyes traced every outline of her body, and the young woman couldn?t help but let out a laugh.

She wondered what he wanted more than life right about now. What were his motivations? Why her? Could he swear his loyalty to any other girl that happened to wear a pencil skirt? Kei eyed the person she entitled her knight with suspicious eyes. Satoshi posed more questions for her than answers, though it would all be answered. It didn?t matter if it was true or not, she was the one that had him, and in the end, it didn?t matter who came first. All that matter was what happened in the end. 

His history, if he wanted to share, she would listen, but their relationship. This toxic thing he was happily swallowing didn?t need anything. It didn?t need a long friendship, nor did it need foolish things such as childhood promises. It only needed two people, one person who wanted power and the other who happily gave their power. And they both sipped it knowing what the other wanted, where this foolish path will lead them now, they would know when they get there.

_?Kiss it?.?_ Kei said as she rested her elbow on the arm of the chair, she lifted up her feet, ?Words are just words, they have made up meanings and people give them made up weight.?

?Though you know and I know, that action means everything in this world. Actions give words their power, a simple love you can become a tragic word with the right actions, and sayings like, I?ll become Queen, are nothing more but childish delusions unless acted upon. And so, show me what you mean by my sword and shield. My knight?.?​
?So?.? She hiked up her foot a bit more, ?Kiss it?.?

It was a simple command, but it wasn?t like she was asking him to bow in front of her. It was something more extreme, and so it was even a bigger test than the last one. He came to her when she called him, and if he was serious about this. He would kiss her feet, like the Queen she wanted to be. The Queen she inspired to be and will be once she had the right pieces in her hands. 

And Satoshi was a piece that she desired to have body, mind, and in soul. There was no such length she wouldn?t go to for a simple desire such as having a person. Though even Kei knew, she couldn?t force a person?s hands, and she wasn?t going to force Satoshi?s in any way. She would just simply see how far the whole concept ran in him.  The concept of him being hers?.


----------



## Chronos (Oct 25, 2014)

*Rosuto and Hanekawa l Eien Machi*

Finally reaching Eien Machi Rosuto made it to his hub, throwing his tattered cloak across the room as quickly as he barged through those doors as the wound at his hand began to smother his palm. Soon unraveling the bandages, dry blood and a wounded scar crossed it with the darkened hue of the once crimson liquid. With it, he bit his thumb forged the necessary seals for the summon, and crashed his palm into the wall as puff of smoke erupted before kanji began to print itself on the wall, exposing his newly acquired summon. Upon being greet with morning day light her feet gently met the earth rising herself to a sturdy stance witnessing the young man before her riddled with scars across his flesh. So richly it adorned the edges of each muscle which protruded from each cranny of his body. Lean, yet built with noted tendons exercised to a fairly well cemented feature. Her eyes grazed his features from top to bottom as her steps followed the man whom had entered the bath room to throw water across his face.

"A shower would do wonders, don't you think?" 

She said as her feet guided her to a table in the far end of the room, her hands tucked into its surface, pushing her weigh, lifting a sitting on the table as her legs crossed with an enticingly slow pace. Her hand keeping the weigh of her back upon set table her eyes as with amber slyness witnessing the boy as his hands stroked his hair, a knife pulled from his pouch to simply slice the long strand of hair which measured to around his lower back. Without remorse or thought, he neatly caught it around neck length. Throwing whatever remained towards the trashcan he exited the bathroom and said. 

"Maybe later." 

Opening a small compartment door he pulled out a towel and began to dry his hair, sitting on the couch next to set feline summon he dropped his hands and pulled his head back which was blended and placed together with a final sigh which was indistinguishable between one of comfort, or one of drought. Her eyes simply followed the boy until he sat down to relax. Her eyes began to wonder across the hub and all she could see were a variety of scrolls, weapons, tools, bombs, tags, wired and the like which was mixed with gears, parts, metals of varied kinds and the such. She quickly figured that these was merely for the repairs of his arm, although it looking sturdy it has to be taken care of. Like with all things, it needed to be maintained to its pinnacle state if not it could be a threat later on. 

"So Zansatsu's alive. And he goes by the name of Satoshi, or more accurately his name is Satoshi, and he simply lied." 

Pulling the towel of his face he stared blankly into the ceiling. Drowning himself with the thought of what to do next. Twisting his neck several times, the sound of cracking soon coward the echoes of the room. The feline Hanekawa still minding her thought now that it was shared between her and him, but even so he could now read her background like a book. They were one, and with it came a certain quality of knowledge about the other. If anything there were bound by the soul, not by the rituals these human decide to delve themselves within to simply a satisfy some craving of unity. The thought somehow brought the human side of her to giggle. It was truthfully a warming thought. 

"So who is this Zansatsu you're talking about?" 

"A dumbass."

He says as he pulls away from the seat and begins to walk again, at the table she sat on he lightly pushes her towards the edge and begins to scroll up the map on the table. A lot of writings and marks circled its paper. Pulling one of the sections of the table, a book make the dim of daylight, pulling it he opened its context exposing the text within it. He began to write the names of people he met throughout today, soon detail noted roamed across its lines. Turning several pages he backed towards the name of a girl, she tried to make out the letters but his scribbling was so quick he closed the book and hid it as quickly as he did. Closing the compartment and continuing to view the map. He circled the Suna region and crossed and x above it. 

"Kirisaki, huh? Your minds tells me a lot of things, but I can't quite depict them. Minds sharing?" 

Rosuto's gazed turned to the girl, who's hands are now functioning as a stand for her head. Her ears perked up with curiosity while her eyes embellished with a smile. Rosuto's glare as objective as ever had looked at her for several seconds, for which the then turned back to his map and began to speak.

"Satoshi Sakamoto a.k.a Zansatsu was presumably dead. Just days before I met you I found out that he really isn't. It would do the world a justice to have such a madman away, but hell, things are never easy." 

Taking out a brush and ink he pulled out a small blank scroll and began to write there a small letter to one of the men he requested information from. The letter read to simply send a book about the Jashinist cult, to bring as much as he could so he could study them later.

"He helped build the arm. I never liked the guy. Kirisaki's just a girl I met awhile back. Apparently she's become immortal. Which is good, but you know as well as I do that that's not really good." 

Her legs began to swing playfully, hand grasping at the edge as he leaned forward with noted excitement. Digging his memories she really loved the idea of controversy, her new master had many but with what he said it seemed to be nothing farther from the truth. It was exciting to be under the guise of set an enigma, but at the same time his effort almost tired her simply by witnessing. He did many things, soon began to walk towards the corner, opening a cage, he pulled out a pigeon and strapped the small scroll on it and opened the window. Throwing it so it could fly towards it destination. 

"And you're simply telling me that this some small portion of a greater scheme you've been planing for months? It can't be coincidence that you met me then."

"It was a stroke of luck."

He said bluntly without turning to gaze at her. This woman, although being a summon was beautiful, hair so white and eyes so amber, gracefully crossed by a beautiful physic. Her attitude could be better, but Rosuto didn't mind any of it. He didn't see her beyond that of a summon although she was evident in her movements. She pulled away and began to walk as each step caused her hips to sway from one side to the other, he finger placing itself on his shoulder as she began to walk around him, he finger tracing every muscle on him. She was analyzing him with great detail. 

"Really? It might have seemed to that you planned to meet me there. You wanted to look for a counter correct?"

"Yes. And with you it seems like I found the perfect anodyne for immortality. If anything, in the long run I can feel that both Zansatsu and Kirisaki are going to become a nuisance. And I have already chosen to follow a certain path that will most likely win me some very close enemies."

"Sawari Neko. The ability to help me feed the enemies energy, their vitality. As a side effect it also causes the target to loose a ability, which ever I choose for a small time. So you're using me to disconnect the link between Jashin and this girl? How sly of you."

"If worse comes to worst I won't hesitate anymore. This world is built to last and I have to cancel that. If anything I need this to become secluded. It what he wants. However, this is simply a contingency plan. If anything it applied to her lover as well. He has exceptional regeneration, but he's a damned fool. He'd tank a hit simply because he'll reanimate his dead cells later. Take away that, and as soon as I slit his throat he'll fall." 

"And Satoshi?"

"Two against one. His puppets is good and his advantage over the arm is good as well, but with you it shouldn't be a problem." 

Her eyes began to gleam. He was really confident, really daring. Unafraid of death no matter the out come. It seemed he held less regard for his own life that what she expected. Unafraid of death, even if he looses his resolution along the way. Failure can't stop him. Only death can, and it brought her to a chill. It was scary, but also it was admirable. Foolish yet daring. A strange mixture for a human to compass, but an interesting one at that. Her fingers lowered, traced his chest, abs but soon halted. Rosuto's hands lifted hers and threw it away. Turning and walking back to the bath room. 

"Your mind is filled with names. Would you mind explaining those as well." 

"Read." 

He took off his pants and entered the shower, soon closing the door behind the sound of water resounded and the smoke of the hot water began to emerge from the craves of the door. She bit her lip and began simply continued to read his mind. Finding out the logic behind his plan.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 25, 2014)

Mission - To Save an Owl
Eerin Akarusa​
Eerin sits down upon the tatami mat lay at her feet infront of her a plate of sushi and drink looking upon the chop sticks with a frown, "What is this!"

"I believe it is Fish... wrapped in sea weed."Is responded by the owl upon her shoulder looking at the food with a similar expression but instead directed at his companion. The girl shook her head desperately like a small child as he tried to make her eat it, "It's human food! You're a human eat it before you bring unwanted attention to us!"

"I don't like fish!"She complained.

"What will the others think when they arrive if they see you complaining about a traditional cuisine, seriously have you ever tasted fish before?"

"Have you?"She countered pouted to the owl who was about to respond before he looked questioning, "Actually... I haven't but it's human food, and about time you learned to act your species!"

She frowned and pushed the plate away from her and instead began to drink the ale that was on offer, "I'll just have a drink of water thank you very..."

"That isn't water Eerin..."He smirked finding this whole thing slightly humorous, Eerin had spent her whole life around the owls and was raised by Ijona so introducing her to even the traditions that humanity felt the need to follow was a troublesome task, let alone the food they ate. Then he looked around to notice everyone staring at them as if they were outcasts already, the language she spoke was different and that alone was enough to cause concern from some of the individuals.

Before she could finish her 'water' they found themselves throw outside for causing a disturbance by the inn keeper. Eerin shrugging it off, she honestly didn't care the enclosed environment was never a comfortable place for an owl "The food was horrible, and what was in that water it makes me feel dizzy. Did they poison it?!"

"No... as I said it's not called water, it's alcohol and you didn't taste the food. Anyway didn't Youko say there would be one other joining us, Suzume or something?"

"YES! Maybe this Suzume will understand the blight upon us with this horrible food and water!"Is exclaimed as she dusted herself off if he had not stopped her she had the mind to give the inn keeper something worth complaining about, bastard.

The owl sighed it was going to be a long day, birds were naturally curious so why she didn't adopt this trait he had no idea. He thought it'd be easy adjustment for her, having plenty of new experiences of taste and socializing but maybe he gave her too much credit. He was forced to translate everything so the language barrier already proved to make life more difficult than it had to be. As a matter of fact didn't Hatori mention someone called Akane who was raised by wolves, maybe if they ever met this Akane she could explain a thing or too about the human world... Ignorance is bliss eh?

"So now we wait for this Suzume fellow."

"Suzume is a girls name, Eerin. I sometimes wish my mother taught you more about the world, so that I wasn't forced to be your voice of reason, or voice in general for that matter. Anyway, remember this is to save your brother."

"I can't believe April would bind herself to Hatori like that, seriously what the hell was she thinking the last of her kind and she binds herself to a runt like him?"Eerin questioned truly not understanding it, although in many ways she was worried about losing more than her brother with the increasing speed at which winter solstice was coming upon them but that would of been redundant if they didn't get April back... Hopefully they wouldn't be going alone.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 25, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
RED RIBBON MYSTERY
____________________________​
As the house behind him collapsed, Ren gave Kura's manor one last look, peering into it with his sensing. Ambient threads of chakra lingered in the air, but the energy level of the old woman - which had been so high moments before the building completely went down - seemed to be completely gone. The Houki would have assumed her to be dead, but... even if she was, with her spirit raised to such a high concentration, it shouldn't have gone down to zero so quickly. In fact, in some respects, it was like Kura was never there in the first place. A little disconcerting, but there were more important matters at hand than whether or not a retired bag of bones was still alive or not.

He drew a rather sharp breath, only just noticing how tense it had been back inside the house. Re-summoning Blueberry next to him, the Houki put his hook sword back into the sheath while the puppet itself worked on reeling in the spear using the wire attached to it. The air still felt stale, although it was different to the almost stiffling atmosphere inside Kura's house, but the malovent stench from before was at least gone. 

Ren tapped at the radio device still attached to his neck. Then again, followed by another round of taps, before he grew a little irritated at the lack of result. Come to think of it, they hadn't heard a single message from either of them the entire time they were here. "God dammit. What's taking those two so long?" He growled, then pressed at the black square again. 

Still no response. He looked at his friend, then walked over to his car. "Come on, we're going to meet up with them."
[/LEFT]
[/CENTER]


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 25, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Fuzengakure]​*​
[How To Train: Your Psychopathic Dog IV]​
_-A Deadly Game-_​

​
Satoshi sat on his knees as Kei walked up to him, hunching just a bit she puts the lollipop she had in his mouth and pushed up against him. Sweetly she made the declaration that M'Lady was too lowly for her, an aspiring queen. The notion made Satoshi mentally sweat drop while she traced his lips with the tip of her thumb, much like he did to her back in Cloro. Standing she glides around him, like a specter of the night and traced a web to ensnare the boy. Though he happily stayed within it's confines, there was no reason for him to leave. A least not at this juncture. With the grace of  the dancer she was, she weaved her arms around him, sliding her smooth palms up onto his face. Again, like when she bit him, Satoshi's heart was racing from her touch.

Did she learn for Yusetsu too? Or someone that was just as mischievous as the man that was known as the conductor. Again she brings those honeyed lips up to his ear, calling him her knight. That as long as he was by her that he was all hers. Meaning no one else could have him. That seemed fine to him as she pressed her body on his back. Her breast push up against his shoulder as she lay on him causing them to plump up. Whispers that her bite was his leash and that he should wear it with pride fell on his ears. He fought ever fiber in his body to turn to her, to take her like he did in Cloro. Strip her down, make her sing. But that at this juncture it wasn't his place, not her command so he had to fight his very nature so biting his lip he listens to her seductive voice, soaked it in. With a sudden move, Kei was gone from him. Quicker than he could react in his lusting state she walked from him and sat in the satin chair. The gold accented her body, made her seem every ounce the regal queen she wanted to be.

For her to do that though, she'd need more than he, as he was but one person but he'd go as far as his body would allow to help her in that end. It after all coincided with his long term goals. He was going to pull the known world from it's foundation. Light in holy fire and watch it burn. Who better than to sit on the new throne than Kei? She was deceitfully honest with her wants. He'd bathe the world in a purifying fire and she'd rule the survivors as from the ashes comes a stronger unity. One that would be more equal, more. Fair. Pulling from his knees as she said she desired that he show her a measure of loyalty, one that went so much further than simply taking a knee and becoming subservient  to her. No, she wanted him to show her that he understood what she wanted.

Truth be told, it was ironic, Satoshi was now working off a mental checklist. One of Ms. Sili's body and of the places that he'd kiss. On this list was also the reaction to those kisses, to this point her neck had the greatest reaction, yet it failed to show him her voice. Perhaps Lady Sili had a thing for the feet, well. If it got him closer to his goal, then doing so wouldn't be a problem. Besides, the lustful side of the boy wanted to know ever inch of her, memorize it. Make it his in the long run. So tick a tally mark. Walking forward he leaned into her as he rolled the candy she put in his mouth to the other side of his lips. 

Pulling it free he put it up to her lips, sliding it from the left to the right before giving it back by pushing it gently into her mouth. Her plush lips pop back as he fell to a knee a sly, yet happy grin sat on his face as he touched her foot. "For me to do as you ask, your Highness. I'll have to." is stated as he rubbed a few fingers across the bottom of her foot. A shiver runs up her spine as she tried to stop the small giggle that tried to pry its way from her throat. Now he was the sly one, or so he thought as he allowed his fingers to play at her heel. "I'll have to part you with this thigh high." is confessed with a animalistic zeal. From her ankles his fingers glide, his years as a puppet maker gave them a unique dexterity that only people in his business had. 

With a rubbing motion he made his way up her calf, one hand cupping it gently as the other went up her inner seam of her leg.  He could feel the skin under the fabric lightly tense as he played with her. Reaching the bend of her knee he caresses it while allowing the other hand to wash over the top. Before continuing into her inner thigh and the back of it. Slowly, rubbing her leg as much as he could he made it to the lacy top of the clothing. Tucking his fingers into it he slowly works it down. Taking care not to tear the material object of what accentuated one of the defining features of her curves. Now past the knee he gives her a knowing look, hoping that she was enjoying it as much as he was. 

Finally slipping it from her foot he looks at it before setting it aside atop the ropes that the clawed hands had put back down. He was happy with Kei that she kept them at bay as he worked her thigh high off, now though. It was to the matter at hand. Tracing his finger along the side of her foot with one hand he does the same to the top with the other hand. Before cupping her heel again he looked to her, then starting  just above her toes he kisses, lightly. Then again he kisses. A little further up taking a small portion each time as he worked his way up to her ankle, "Do you wish me to stop now your highness?" is asked. Kissing the area between her ankles he cuts his glance up to her, "Or do you wish me to continue?"~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 26, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Gina and Suzume's Seventh Heaven, Konohagakure]*​
[To Save an Owl May Bring Personal Salvation]
Liquid Time​
_- A Few Days After the Whole Prison Fiasco_

Thee solid knocks came to the door to Gina and Suzume's suit. Some handful of moments later the door swings open and a disheveled Gina comes into view. Her dark locks were a mess and her eyes had bags under the bags. Her lips curled, "Where have you been?" is asked in a raspy almost snap. "How is Suzume?" is counter inquired while Diasuke stepped into the room and pass the woman. Dropping her arms and turning the side she points to the far couch. [color=#F2400]"Where she stays, curled in a ball and unsociable."[/color] is confessed. Daisuke cut his gaze from the woman, who was only partially dressed, to Suzume who sat on the couch keeping to herself with her face buried in her arms which sat on her knees. 

He swallowed hard, "She's been like this, the whole time?", [color=#F2400]"Yes, the whole time. Where where you? She needed you and the suit is large enough for all three of us."[/color] the words snapped with an almost angry hiss. Daisuke eyes advert from the woman as her robes tried to part, "If you didn't try to come on to me every time you're drunk." is muttered while he walked up to the couch. His voice brought Suzume somewhat around and she pulls her gaze from her knees. A faint smile came across her lips, but it didn't stay as her glossy eyes filled with tears. Her eyes are as glossy as the glaze on a fresh baked donut. Stepping back Daisuke cups his mouth, it was a lot worse than he thought. 

"What would you suggest.." turning he sees that Gina is gone. A moment later the Kunoichi reappears. Still looking a little worse for ware she is in her normal attire. Brushing at her hair with her fingers she looks at the man and huffs. "Yeah, I do have an idea rich boy. You stay here with your sister. Try to bring her out of this stupor and I'll see about getting something that will bring her back to life. Other than that, you may have to invest in a professorial shrink. God only knows what hell she and Ryoko went through." is stated. Daisuke nods, that did seem to be a wise course of action. "While I'm at it, do you want to tell me where you were?" is asked. Daisuke shakes his head, "No, I don't want what I have to continue to do to reflect on others. Knowledge is a dangerous thing." is replied. That was a pretty big hint that he wasn't partaking in 'legal' activities. Rubbing her head Gina steps out the door, "She's in a dark place Mr. Sato and while I've tried to pull her from that inky blackness, but I'm not the light she needs." 

"I understand Ms. Kurihara." the words didn't finish leaving his lips and she was already gone. Adjusting his scarf he looked back over to Suzume. The whole time she didn't move the first muscle. He loved his sister, there was no doubt to that, but as powerful as he was. As much as he wanted to rip the evils she lived through from her. He didn't have the foggiest idea how to. With a sigh he made his way around the couch and sat next to her. Pulling his arm around her he hugs her, "I'm here for you Suzume, I'm here now and I'm sorry that it took me so long to get here. I'm sorry I left just as suddenly. But if not for yourself, for me and our family you have to pull yourself from this." ~

_-Some Time Later_

Gina steps back into the room, the scowl on her face softened when she sees that Suzume is sitting normally with a cup of tea in her hands. "Well, I'm glad to see some life." truthfully outside  her bathroom stops, Suzume had done little to nothing the whole time Diasuke was absent. She barely ate and was wasting away. "Gina" is lowly stated the young girl managed a smile despite what she went though. "I got something Suzume, that may help you." is stated as she held a file up. The girls blue eye cut up to it, but she remained silent. "A rare owl has been taken from her owner. It's considered a dear friend and it seems that the owl's well being is threatened." is stated. Holding a hand it seemed that Daisuke objected, "You want to send a weakened child on a mission?" the man started to stand but his arm is caught. 

"No Onii-Chan, please. I'd like to do this. For me, for you, our family, Nee-San everyone!" though her voice was weak, Suzume wanted to help. "I think getting out will be good for her.", "She's still malnourished, she isn't in..", "Please don't worry." a warm smile slipped across her face and Daisuke sighs. "We'll get something to eat, she doesn't have to meet her team mate until tomorrow. Plenty of time for her to get a little something substantial in her belly. I'll also give her a Solider Pill.", "Solider Pill? The medicine that bolsters the physical body as well as mind?", "More or less, it also replenishes Chakra, which is hard to do when you've been starved for a month and sealed." ~~

_-Next Day_

With a sense of pride and urgency Suzume's boots clack off the pavement as she walked toward where she was to meet this Akarusa person. It was a rather small Inn and as she reached it she sees that a woman was being tossed out. More curiously there seemed to be an owl with her as well. So, was this a Inuzuka like clan? But with owls? A bit curious now she quickened her pace causing the sword at her side to sway. "Hello, my name is Sato, Suzume. It's nice to meet you." is beamed as she tried to hide the hurt that was buried in her heart.~~~


----------



## Bringer (Oct 26, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 11*


Hado drew a deep shuddering breath. Could he handle this? Was he even in the right state of mind to handle this? It had only been roughly twenty minutes ago he had walked out the room that contained the girl he had just murdered, and now it was just him and Kei facing the strip club as Ren’s car drove off behind them. He clenched his fist tightly as a bead of sweat dripped down his face… Why was he sweating? The cool night air was brisk against his skin. When he tried to take a step forward, his body did not respond.

“You can stay out here if you want to.” Kei offered, her voice having its usual tone. However her eyes… They were different. The only word the ivory haired shinobi could use to describe her eyes was determined. 

“N-No. It’s best if we stick together.” The teen replied abruptly. If anything happened to Kei… He’d have two things on his conscious today. That was something he simply could not bear. The azure haired girl sighed as she walked forward, and Hado followed behind like a shadow. The door had a closed sign on it, and unsurprisingly it was locked. “Do you think we should bust in?”

Suddenly the two shinobi instinctively turned around as they sensed a presence nearby. A woman with short blonde hair, a cigarette in her hand, a red outfit, and a red ribbon to match. She must’ve been on a smoke break in the alleyway.  “I don’t believe I’ve ever seen the two of you around here before.”



Hado’s eyes widened when he noticed the red ribbon. He wanted to say something to Kei, but wouldn’t dare do it in front of the woman. In moments like these, abilities such as telepathy trumped things such as water ninjutsu. “Aren’t the two of you a little too young to be at a place like this?” Before either ninja could reply she continued. “Don’t worry; all are welcome if they have the cash. So… Are you here for business or pleasure? Perhaps both?” 

Flustered the young Terumi was going to respond with business, but before he could Kei intervened. “Pleasure.” She gave a sly smile. 

The woman smirked and nodded. “Follow me.” Taking out a key from her pocket, she inserted it into the lock, and allowed the duo passage. From what Hado recollected, the mayor had said that all of the brothels had been busted already, but there was no tangible evidence to charge the supposed man behind it all. All that was left was this strip club that supposedly continued the brothel business past midnight. However that was irrelevant… What Hado and Kei were here for was to find out how to free the other girls from the red ribbon curse. The answer had to lie here somewhere. Following the lady with the red ribbon, the two walked down a long corridor which had different pictures hung up on the wall, all of them having the same content. Woman posing in revealing outfits. 

 “Welcome to the pudding and pie, where we cater to the diverse needs of Gūwa town. Your pleasure is our pleasure. Your desires are our desires. And please remember, discretion is our guarantee.” Suddenly it clicked. The red ribbons, they were used as a gimmick. Absolute discretion. A small burst of anger welled up in Hado.

“Did you know a girl named Umi?” He asked the woman in red. 

For a second she seemed caught off guard, and then she regained composure. “My lips are sealed.” This time… It was different. Hado couldn’t pinpoint it, but this wasn’t like Umi’s case. It was almost as if the woman said this with her own free will. 

Finally the three approached what appeared to be the room where all the action happens. The woman walked off leaving the two shinobi to watch a single girl dancing on a stage with a pole, completely nude.  “Stick around a few hours, that’s when the real fun begins.” was her parting words as she went towards the bar stand. 

Meanwhile there was a man sitting in a chair watching intently at the dancing woman with a red ribbon around her neck, with a look of disgust on his face. “For fuck’s sake! What do you think you’re doing! You look like you’re trying to take a shit! Who’s gonna want that! No one’s gonna want that, you fucking dozy bitch!”



Hado had no words as he looked at his feet. The man continued his rant. “It’s your face! You have to smile! You never smile!” 

Suddenly from the bar stand the woman who had let the two shinobi in coughed loudly to get the owner of this joints attention. When he turned, she spoke. “Jōjī, we have visitors.” Her voice had a surprising amount of authority in it. Perhaps she wasn’t some mere underling of his, maybe she was his superior, or perhaps equal. 

“Huh? When the fuck did you get here Akai. And why the fuck did you let visitors in, you know we don’t open up again until later.” He seethed, and then turned to the ‘vistors’. “Why the fuck are you here, have you come to audition your bitch?” The man named Jōjī had asked Hado, obviously referring to Kei. 

The teen’s eyes remained on the floor. _“He’s all yours Kei.”_ The shinobi thought to himself.


----------



## Laix (Oct 26, 2014)

NORTH
TWIN BRILLIANCE
*PART 1*

_________________________​ North found it rather easy to get into Fuzengakure despite the heightened security.
 
After the White invaded the Black courtesy of a certain selfish Tscuhikage and his belligerent village, tensions have been running high and fights have broken out across the land. Riots here, riots there, speeches promising sanctions and action against Iwagakure but nothing delivered in the end. Because of all this, North should've had an incredibly tough time entering Fuzengakure as a White shinobi. Unless she was a high-ranking official, which she isn't, they would've turned her away. 
 
That's where her dual-citizenship came in.
 
Born and bred in Kirigakure, North only had to list her Kirigakure ID first given to her as a young child and mention her Hozuki Clan lineage. At first the border officials raised an eyebrow, surprised at her background and realizing she is _that_ child that made headlines for the scandalous relationship between her parents before letting her through.
 
North had a reason for coming to the village of thieves. She was on a mission, a prison break specifically. 
 


> *Mission Title:* Prison Break
> *Rank:* A
> *Applicants:* White
> *Area:* Fuzengakure
> *Description:* You're to venture to Fuzengakure to break captured  Iwagakure shinobi out so they may return home. Most of these prison  facilities are underground, where multiple guards are stationed; knock  them out or kill them if need be to get access to the prisoners.  Fuzengakure is currently is shambles so it shouldn't be too hard of a  task as all the higher ranked shinobi will be guarding the village.  Doing this mission is for the good of the village, as Konohagakure  should maintain a strong support system with Iwagakure for the  foreseeable future. We would send more than two shinobi but it would be  best to operate in a small unit. Locate outside the gates of  Konohagakure and rendezvous from there.


A prison break. She was nervous about this mission, especially seeing as it was being carried out by two Chūnin. While North didn't doubt her abilities and was sure she could do it if her mind was pushed to it, she regularly reads the news and remembers when a certain Ryoko Hyūga and Suzume Sato attempted to rescue Dr. Yui Kuriyama from prison. One was incarcerated for thirty years or more while the other lost her life. 
 
She was partnered up with someone relatively unknown to her with the exception of a name and photograph provided to her. North reached into the black pouch on her waist and retrieved the image, examining it with a narrowed gaze. This girl seemed rather beautiful with violet hair and fair skin but she looked like the polar opposite of North. Known as Aurora Adachi, she appeared to be more tough-looking than the gentle North. She looked as hard as stone while the blue-haired kunoichi likened herself to an ocean, peaceful unless disturbed. North was genuinely curious to how this mission could work out with two people who supposedly were completely different.
 
In fact, judging by the people around her already, one of their differences was that she was a better timekeeper than Aurora. Well, it was more the fact that North was earlier than most would be and Aurora was on time for their meeting time. Still, it was something that would impact her thoughts on this girl.
 
Looking around at Fuzengakure was depressing. It was hardly the tourist hotspot it once was; Many buildings were being rebuilt with scaffolding attached while some hadn't even had their debris cleared away. In fact, if she looked closely she could still see faint blood stains smeared across walls from where the cleaners tasked to eradicate it hadn't done a very good job, or had so much work to do they cheapened out. 
 
 _(Sad...)_ she thought as she walked through the streets. _(Just utterly, utterly sad...)_

The young woman took a seat on a nearby bench and crossed her legs. She was surrounded by the remains of chaos and carnage; a beautiful woman of elegance, a representation of the world beyond the sky sat in between a mirror of the hell below. It was such a dynamic contrast that it would've worked beautifully as a painting. 
 
This young, sweet-looking girl with a nonchalant expression, her waist-length blue hair tied into pigtails to stop it interfering with her life. North's trademark Chinese style of fashion was present with a short, sea-blue cheongsam slit up the sides of the thigh to allow ease of movement, a pair of black lycra shorts slightly longer than the dress to cover her modesty. A kunai holster was wrapped around the right thigh, matching the color of the navy ornamental flower slipped into her hair. With a pair of leather black boots, she wasn't the sort of girl to dress like a warrior on missions. 
 
Even though North understood fashion shouldn't be the deciding factor for what kunoichi wear on missions _(as evidenced by the absence of her usual heels and the addition of lycra shorts)_, she still hated to go out looking a complete mess and mostly wore it for herself. It added confidence in spades and made her feel more feminine.
 
Eventually, only five minutes of waiting passed before North spotted her partner. She knew immediately who she was from her provided photograph and stood up to greet her, plastering a friendly smile on her face. North kindly blocked her path so they wouldn't have to go through an awkward moment of yelling out to each other.
 
Hands clasped behind her back, North tilted her head slightly.
 
"I assume you're here for the mission... correct?" 
 
She just had to be sure.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 26, 2014)

*

Ren Houki*
  IMPROVEMENT/REDAN 
 PART 1
____________________________

The cold air stung against his eyes as he whistled through the night air, dark shapes messily flying around him. Ren usually didn't like to wear 'training' clothes - the black shorts, trainers and hooded black shirt - but he had to admit that it was extremely practical here. The night breeze was chill, but the sparring session was intensive and kept him moving at all times. Ventilation was required. 

Another shuriken flew by, this one coming particularly close to grazing the skin of his cheek, but found itself embedded into the bark of a tree with a dull thud before it reached. Ren allowed himself to turn his head, sending a content smirk back to his opponent in the darkness.

  "At least you tried, eh?"

The reply came in the form of a frustrated grunt, and the shuriken attacks stopping - Ren could only assume that he'd realised his aim was terrible. Propelling himself off another branch, Ren spun in mid-air and shot a kunai into the night, guided by chakra sensing. The slightly high pitched yelp it accompanied told Ren that his projectile had at least come somewhat close to hitting it's mark. Satisfied, the Houki twisted his hips once more so that he was facing away again. There was a vague branch-like shape in the distance that looked just sturdy enough to support his weight and a bit more. He made for a leap towards it, extended his hands, clasped his fingers around the damp wood and swung himself almost three hundred and sixty degrees into the air.

Cool wind rushed in his ears as he flew, adrenaline starting to flow after his display of acrobatics. With another flip in the air, Ren made himself face down just as his and Makoto Ha's routes overlapped. Imbuing his fist with raiton chakra, the surrounding silhouettes melted away into more distinct shapes as they became bathed in blue. 

Raising his right shoulder, the Houki aimed carefully so as to not hit the spine, then shot his fist down. Makoto reacted a beat quicker, however. Almost as if he was ready for it, the boy spun round at the last second. Like snakes, Makoto's hands flew around Ren's fist, trailing up Ren's arm like a pair of snakes until his fingers firmly clamped down around the elbow. With strength betraying his lean build, the boy twisted his body again and threw the Houki down.

The way one's centre of gravity shifted and the feeling of lightness inside their body as they were flung  never stopped being exhilarating for Ren. He didn't quite fancy the way it seemingly tossed and turned the food inside his stomach in a way that it wasn't supposed to, nor the dizziness that came afterwards, but the actual experience itself was fun. In this case, he had all the dizziness and nausea, in addition to the pain of crashing against cold hard mud - yet none of the thrill as he was being thrown downwards rather than up.

Makoto landed just in front of him, a content look on his dusty face as he chuckled. The Houki was less enthused, hoisting himself off the ground as patches of mud peeled off the back of his shirt. 

"How on Earth did you counter that?" Ren asked incredulously. 

"You're always doing these sneaky little things. You catch on after a while, you know," Makoto replied smugly, rubbing his nose.

Lightning sparked in the air. Ren finally stood up - still rather unevenfly - thankful that the poor vision in the dark prevented him from seeing doubles. "We never got that fight in the exams, come to think of it," he commented, dusting his shoulders off.

The soles of Makoto's shoes crunched against the dead earth. "We didn't," he gave a toothy grin. 

"And I still owe you for that time you used the Gates on me--"

"And beat you? 49-50 in my favour, you know," Makoto cut off, surprising Ren in his rare moment of wit.

Silence suddenly fell, except for the sound of feet rapidly shuffling around on soil as the two switched their stances. The static in the air flowed through the air, towards Ren and into a single point until it became a small marble-sized thing. Meanwhile, Makoto shifted into a half-squat, his arms by his side.

"*Redan!*"

"*Kaimon*!" ​
​


----------



## Kei (Oct 26, 2014)

_

*[How To Train: Your Psychopatic Dog]*
Step Three: Have Them Get Use To A Leash
Main Arc
Kei Sili_​

Kei watched him, every slight smile, the way he stared her down, every note, every breath, she studied him. She was learning trying to figure him out, trying to distinguish his motivations, trying to grasp the boy that dedicating himself to her. Kei wondered, though she was jolted out her thoughts, when she realized how delicate he was touching. Slowly brushing against her leg, Kei suppressed any sound that was trying to escape her lips. 

Those hands that were skilled at killing, those hands that brandish a knife and inflicting torture, were now the smoothest things that Kei ever felt. They tickled every part of her and sent shiver down her spine. And that was only him taking off her thigh high, by time he was done, she felt her heart race and her face flush.  When he looked up at her, she turned her eyes away from him, and she could tell without a doubt that he was enjoying this more than he should. 

Kei almost jumped when she felt his lips go up her leg, but he gripped her leg tightly as he did it more, going pass her ankles. Kei reached out and grabbed a handful of the boy?s hair as he kissed her inner thigh. She pushed his head back, and when his surprised eyes met her flushed face. He smiled almost like he accomplished something he has always set out to do. 

She moved his leg out of his hand as she let go of his hair, ?You touch?way too much?.? Kei said as she turned hiding her face, she covered her face, as she brushed her hair out of her face. Kei picked up the rope as she turned back around to him. 

?Please don?t think you won?t get punished for that stunt you pulled.? She saw the light in his eyes sparkle at the sound of reprecutions for his actions. And that was when she realized she was dealing with someone who absolutely loved what she was doing. Kei wanted to laugh, but instead sighed. 

?This rope is specially made for restriction?.I think that is perfect for someone who a bit too touchy feely.? Kei walked behind him again, she turned his body to the mirror as she tied his hands behind his back tightly. The rope was specifically made for bondage, not every rope was meant for the job, and that is why specific rope was made. It even had a slight scent as she tighten around his wrist behind his back. After she was done she placed her back against his.

?Satoshi?.What do you desire most in this world?? She asked as she took of his shirt, her eyes caught his in the mirror before smiling and dropping down a bit. Her hands trailing down his chest before she leaned up again, placing her weight against him. ?Don?t think I won?t reward you for your hard work?.You are mine?.I?m a selfish woman, but I?m not that selfish.?

She kissed the crook of his neck as she trailed it to his shoulders where her bite mark was still in the process of healing.

?Satoshi~ Are you having fun?? She asked as she stabbed him with nails, digging it in his chest, she waited for his reaction and smiled as her knight looked at her.  ?Such a dirty look you are giving me Satoshi~ But turn to the mirror, don?t look at me. I want you to see how depraved you are.?

Kei chuckled before placing a light kiss on his mark and as soon as she did that, she quickly bit down exactly where she previously bitten. She dug her nails into his skin, as she bit down hard, placing her entire weight down on his back.  It was pain she was trying to give him, a type of pain he wouldn?t receive from anyone else from anyone else but her. So once she was done, the place she bit bled out, and she met Satoshi eyes in the mirror.

She placed her head on his back, listening to his heart beat as she withdrew her nails. ?You are dealing with a troublesome woman, and I can?t promise that the troubles you might deal with because of me will get any better.? Kei explained,  before crawling to the front of him, she brushed his hair out of his face as she cupped his cheeks.

?You are making a deal with a devil woman?.Haven?t anyone taught you that you shouldn?t deal with ambitious women?? Kei asked as she placed a gently butterfly kiss on his lips. Over and over again before it got more passionate, transferring her passion, her wants on to him, before actually stopping and wiping her thumb across his lips. 

She smiled as she could still taste the trace of the cherry flavored lollipop on his lips. 

?You can?t runaway anymore, you had your chance to do so, but it?s a shame.? Kei looked at him as her shadows unbid him, ?Satoshi? Don?t ever forget that you are mines and that your home will always be where ever I am at. To hell and back, you will follow me wherever my ambitions lead me.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 26, 2014)

*

Ren Houki*
  IMPROVEMENT/REDAN 
 PART 2
____________________________

Ambient lightning danced around Ren's body, frizzling up his hair and causing it to slide backwards in somewhat messy strands. His legs became shaded in an almost permanent hue, while a small dark circle faded in just below his left eye. Nothing was different from before in terms of appearance, yet... he felt stronger, so much that he felt as if his body was going to explode from the sheer amount of chakra it was generating inside. None of this surprise registered on his face, though. 

"_The Elder did tell me that the lightning pill's effects would get stronger as my body adjusted to it, but..._" He clenched and unclenched his fists, his fingers practically vibrating with energy. 

"Whoa," Makoto blinked, stepping forward. "What's _this_ jutsu?"

The taijutsu user, for his part, looked almost completely the same. His arms had become a bit thicker, the sleeve of his short sleeved jacket now straining to keep it contained. There was a somewhat prominent, noodle-like, vein slithering down his arm as well, but aside from that he looked liked the same old Makoto.

"Right, you've never seen this before," Ren realised.

He blinked out from Makoto's vision, then reappeared just inches away from his face, his fist pulled back. Makoto pivoted and tried to distance his friend away with a kick, but this time _he _was the one that was too slow. The punch caught him on the slight of his chin, the proceeding wave of lightning carrying him back a few metres until his back met the bark of a tree. His head swam and his vision blurred from the strike, Makoto could only reflexively leap to the side as the Houki advanced again with a roundhouse kick that left a deep imprint into the tree.

"Best way to get an answer to your question is to find an answer out for yourself, isn't it?"

Thankfully for Makoto, even with his senses slightly disorientated by the rattle Ren gave his head earlier, there was not much dexterity or finesse required in hitting what was essentially a glowing lightbulb in the dark. He swung in the best way he knew how - a straight punch with his armpit tucked and his feet planted firmly to the ground. His movements phantom-like, Ren parried it away from the wrist with a palm thrust, striking back with such force that Makoto was thrown back a few inches. Then he renewed his own offensive, leaping up to deliver an ungraceful football kick to Makoto's ribs. 

"Come on, you can open up more gates than that."

Ren took a step steps forward, peering into the small cloud of dust Makoto's impact had made. He heard the shifting of feet again, and gave a smirk. It was coming. 

"*Seimon!*"

The flushed red silhouette of Makoto burned through the smoke, his image imprinted into the air. Then a whirlwind of green exploded around him dispersing the smoke altogether. Ren frowned. The green looked like chakra, but he sensed no spiritual energy from it...

Makoto's knuckle crunched against his face, catching him off guard, and sent him flying back into a tree. His movements became a red blur in the dark as it whizzed past the trees and descended upon Ren again, fist raised to strike once more.

A ball of lightning formed between them at the last second, the blue hue from the chakra turning Makoto's a strange shade of magenta. He swung anyway, but the burst of raw electricity caught him in the gut first and sent him flying upwards. Ren got up, formed hand seals and leapt up to meet Makoto in the air. His arms outstretched, a single large ball of light appeared in between his two open palms.

"*Raiton: Raikou Shinju!*"
 ​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 26, 2014)

*Rosuto & Hanekawa l Eien Machi*

Sowing his coat together, while calmly witnessing every stitch bring every cranny of cloth and leather back together, finishing finally the tedious task he placed it on and zipped up. Looking in the mirror it almost seemed as if it never was broken. Though fashion wasn't really a problem, but at least he didn't look like a beast. Turning, the doors slid open and from them came Hanekawa with bag at hands, her smile present on her face as she made her way to the center of the room. Placing the bag she opened it to reveal a number of books, all laced with the brand of the Jashinist's seal. 

"These are..."

Rosuto quickly ran towards the center, excitement brewed from his chest, so much he caused his right eye to open, exposing the crimson curse of the Uchiha. Running through them he began to read its contents, began to assimilate their words and barring. Eyes darting across the the words placed upon set sheet. His steadied himself, reading their creed, their beliefs, their most notable features and history that concerned about them in specific. 

"Where did you find these?" 

"I searched the village. Apparently some of the houses had libraries with these books. I guess some where worshipers, or simply interested in this kind of theology." 

"These is great. Thanks you, Hanekawa." 

Her fingers ran across her lips, her other hand behind her back, turning and leading herself to the bed as she simply curled and and closed her eyes. Stretching a few times while releasing a yawn she quickly fell into state of comfort. 

"Kurogane." 

"Hmm?" 

"That's our name combined. Please... call us that." 

Rosuto responded by simply birthing an unintended smile across his face, a sense of sudden happiness brought her lip to a smile, turning away she made herself comfortable once more upon the sheets and indulged herself within her dreams. Rosuto on the other hand began to assimilate it's contents. Their words were... very different. Of course upon reading such metaphorical book, little logic could be made out of it. But something exuded from the darkness of this book. Something similar to what seemed to be any church. And undying love for their God, of course this wasn't to be questioned. However this could be masked to be something else. Their theology relied on entirely on blood sacrifice and death. 

So to live they needed to kill. This was an essential premise to these people. Any act beyond such is considered blasphemous, and heretics are the ones who do not participate on such idealism. He began to ponder, the death of these people. The connection to it, the mindset of such. Would it be all as a sacrifice to these Jashin deity? His thought began to unravel and his mind to make connections. If this village of two-thousand had been simply a sacrificial warrant of the village to please this church... then that would mean that.

"My target isn't Konoha anymore..." 

Why would the village had such a massive slaughter happen? Are they under some larger influence he or anyone weren't aware of? Maybe they were planning some type of coup. The world has around 7 great powers of religion. The Jashinist began to evolve a couple of hundred years ago but hasn't been recognized as a legitimate source due to their controversial methods of acquiring absolution. They're madmen hellbent to destroy the world in the name of some fictitious entity. 

The book speaks about their rituals being held secret. 

"I guess it's time to crash one of these people's rituals, then."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 26, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Liquid Time*



InfIchi said:


> Sano Aburame And Company
> 
> Breaking Cult
> 
> ...



*[White Nation]​*​
[In the Wake of a Cult's Desolation IV]​*[Liquid Time]​*

Rarely sleeping already, Satoshi was up bright and early the day that the ship was to arrive and take them to the Land of Iron. In the room that he'd rented for the night he sat at the small desk that the TV once sat on. As per his norm, he'd placed the troublesome device on the trash can so he could have a larger working space. Strewn about the dresser that the TV once occupied was a whole host of tools that ranged from empty smoke bombs to Ninja wire. In the middle of the mess the boy was tinkering with Kunai, stringing them together with wire and explosive tags. He didn't know what to expect from this cult, nor what to expect with the missing residents of the Village they had taken over. With a final twist of some wire the boy also interweaves a few of his more volatile poisons. Poisons that when caught in an explosion would turn to a gaseous form and spread out for approximately two to two and a half meters. 

Setting the contraption down he moved for a few of the empty smoke bombs and small packages of black powder. It was his own mixture a little more heavy on the charcoal than anything else. It gave a more even disbursement of the smoke as well as make it more of a choking hazard, something he himself had to avoid. With a gentle hand he packed a few of the bombs before moving on. Now it was to a powder laced with his poisons, this was a especially deadly one. One that he had perfected back in Fuzen, when he was guarding Alisa. This vile brew could literally boil the skin off you, what it did in essence was destroy the bonding of the sinew to the bone and liquefy most of the major internal organs. It was made from a rare extract from a flowering plant in Suna that only bloomed once a year and in short quantity. So rare is this plant that most people don't know about it. Which was a good thing, as Satoshi was the only one that ventured out to gather it under the desert moonlight.

He was a Puppeteer with no puppet now, even his harness was destroyed when he fought that Uchiha in Fuzen when Iwa invaded. He was a fifty percent efficiency until he got his hands on another one. Normally he would have tried to borrow one from Yagyu, but with his death and the destruction of Kankuro's workshop in which they were based, there were no puppets for him to take. He hadn't had the time to build one from scratch. So he'd have to make do with the skills that he had acquired over the months and be as quick as he could when it came to killing. Pulling a small tri rack out, Satoshi stacks the bombs in rows. The one to the left was the smoke bombs while the other was his poisons concoctions. 

As he finished that, while sliding the bombs into his tool kit, he glances the wall. It was close to time he had to meet the rest of the Cult Killers and hope that he didn't loose any brain cells in the process. ~

_-Docks_

Normally he'd be the first to arrive, but strangely Sano was already here. The boy was so eager to do this that he made sure that he got there first there to meet and greet all of his new friends. With a cheerful grin he waves at his second best buddy ever, well according to him. Satoshi greeted him with about the same enthusiasm as he did the day before, "Are you sure you aren't lost?" for the next little while Sano tried to talk to the white haired boy, but he really didn't get all that much in response. When the last person trudged in the boat was steaming in as well. Billowing thick white clouds of smoke into the air. Satoshi felt the tetanus infecting his body already, it was a glorified rust bucket. With a sigh he followed Sano and the rest of the 'Happy People' onto the boat where the bug boy ushered them into a room so he could brief them on what they were doing and where they were going.

 "I want to make sure we all get out alive and that we kick this evil cults butt. So! I want to get an idea as to what everyone can do! If you'd be so kind to introduce yourself and give us your specialties!"  

Didn't they introduce themselves yesterday? At any rate with a sigh he steps up to the table setting two viles of purple liquid on the table, "Zansatsu, Poisons are my specialty." ~~


----------



## Vergil (Oct 26, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[White Nation]​*​
> [In the Wake of a Cult's Desolation III]​*[Liquid Time]​*
> 
> After leveling his warning to Mion, Satoshi walked into the greater part of the village. There really wasn't all that much going on here. The local fishing industry is what seemed to keep them afloat, that with commerce from the likes of Konoha and Kumo. So that probably didn't leave all that much for him to actually eat and being from a desert region, aquatic life wasn't exactly on his list of tasty meals. Keeping his pace simple as not to gather too much attention, a Black Shinobi being in the White was suspicious at best right now, he walked through the various vendors who peddled their wares. Trying to get people to buy from them and fill their coffers with a little Ryo.
> ...



"Ill intentions? I have no idea what you think the Jashin group is but we have never had ill intentions. We carry out the work of Jashin and by His lights he only has good intentions." Mion said defensively. She'd killed people for saying less but seeing as they were on the same mission and was obviously in need of education, Mion allowed him a pass.

" The 5 countries recognize how important our work is Unification under one banner. All other religions create nothing but tension and violence and Jashin is the One true Lord, as even historically he was there first. Whoever these people pray too are false Gods and must be brought around to see the light or be destroyed. Death is a reward for those that have strayed from His path." Mion said fervently and then noticing her taco was going soggy as she quickly took a bite out of it. The thing was so delicious that it was hard to maintain her righteous indignation.

Her attention went to the temple. "Once they are met with death they will know that Jashin was with them all along and their false god was nothing but a mirage. I would like to convert them, but so often is the case with these worshipers, they are exceptionally stubborn and proper conversion can be....messy. Perhaps once they meet Jashin's embrace they will understand the error of their ways."

The taco vendor was frozen on the spot as Mion turned to him. 

"Your greatest fear - I wonder what you are seeing right now." the man was sweating and there was a single needle protruding from his feet, where the thin sandal strap offered no protection. "Whatever you are seeing, know that I was responsible for it and should you say a word about our conversation, that I will ensure that you suffer this terrible fear for the rest of your life." She stroked the man's face and gave a smile. The man was shivering so it was hard to tell if he had nodded or not, but she had a 100% success rate with this toxin. Killing him in plain sight was a little much, even with her immunity it was best not to draw too much attention - especially when she planned on burning down a temple.

"Though you are hardly one to talk, I can't see that your hands are particularly clean. Your eyes...I've seen those eyes before and ones I look out for. Have you ever thought of joining our little family? I'm sure we could find a role for you." 





InfIchi said:


> Sano Aburame And Company
> 
> Breaking Cult
> 
> ...


*
Later on the boat.*

There was a distinct chill in the air as the steam boat travelled further towards their destination. Mion wasn't a fan of not quite extreme temperatures. She loved it if it was so cold it would give frostbite, or so hot that it would burn - but when it made you just feel uncomfortable - there was no pleasure to be derived from that. Perhaps she should see this as a new way of praying to Jashin - she had already mastered turning pain into waves of ecstasy (which was at times bothersome), but this feeling of being just fucking cold was irritating.

She looked at the map as Sano pointed to the city. 

"My strategy has always been to recruit the Templars at the Jashin church nearest to the village in question," Mion said pointing to a mark on the map, "and then taking the entire village for myself." she said so matter of factly that it seemed odd that she was referring to mass murder. 

"However, I can see that perhaps it is not an idea that suits the majority of you, to which end we need to approach this from a more strategic standpoint. I am not familiar with the village though so I'm not sure where the best defensive outposts are." she said with a furrowed brow as she concentrated, then was hit with a moment or realisation as she looked up at Sano.

"Please tell me you at least have some basic recon on the village." she said, almost expecting a disappointing answer from the quest giver.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 26, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
A Pair of a Kind
__________________________________

The train ride to Fuzengakure wasn't that much of a problem, despite the occasional bump, causing a large echo as my armor clanged up and down, the ride was strangely peaceful. After all the commotion between Iwagakure and Fuzengakure it was clear no one from White wanted to travel anywhere near Fuzengakure, probably the reason why this train was so empty. But this emptiness gave me a good atmosphere, one to just think to myself, to try and find a solution to get close to this girl.

Some people are intimidated by me from the very moment they see me, and I only suppose it's because of this armor I wear. I can assume that it makes me look closed off and impersonal, hardened and rough. All those points were probably true, but based on this first impression everyone gave I could only assume that it was a major reason. But taking off my armor, for no matter the reason, was not an option. No, I had to find another way.

What made people unsettled with me? It couldn't just be my armor; no I knew what it was, it was my attitude. I was a general no-nonsense women with no intention of even talking to one another. It made for a good work atmosphere but no one ever could consider me a friend. It was an unfortunate turn of events but it's something that I could actually change. If I wanted to get close to this girl I would actually have to smile and look her in the eyes, address her. It was something I didn't normally do not because I didn't want to, but it made me uncomfortable. I was sure that doing some of these activities would help bring us together so I could convince her more easily.

"Hello, my name is Aurora. We will be-...No..."

I grumbled to myself, speaking into a void in front of me. I was just stating my name and then skipping straight to the mission. No, I had to be more personal, more intuitive so she'd open up to me, so we could become closer, so she could trust me. I sighed, this wasn't something I was use to and I could assure that it was going to be much harder than just going straight on the mission. Sitting up straight, I looked to the empty train seats in front of me as I re-attempted:

"As you should probably know, my name is Aurora. You're North right? I know this place is a bit of a disaster, but how about we do whatever you think is fun before we get to the mission at hand. It'd be better to go under the cover of night and we could get to know each other during this time."

I exhausted a deep breath. Was that all really necessary? Would I seem too pushy? It felt too staged, too fake, something that anyone would be able to see through. Maybe I had to put more excitement into my voice, maybe I had to look happy when saying it. It's a combination of different elements, not just the voice, that tells people if they're lying or not, and I needed this to sound as truthful as possible. Yeah, I just had to look happy, that would solve everything. 

The train soon arrived to my stop, where I quickly emerged from my train car. As one could expect, there was destruction abound, noise could be heard in the distance, almost like a riot. This was certainty not a peaceful time for this village, but one that we could use to our advantage. Walking down the steps of the train station, I met a village guard, standing post almost threateningly. He looked to me, as most would from Konoha, asking:

"We require Shinobi ID upon entering, as you can see the destruction made in this village horrendous and we currently are closing our gates to any White shinobi."

I pulled my necklace out from under my blue scarf, showcasing it to the shinobi in front of me.

"I am of White descent but I shouldn't have a problem getting in, no? I'm here on official Church business. If that is all then I'll be entering."

"Fine, that will be alright. But if any Fuzengakure shinobi catches wind of you doing something illegal to harm the village in any way, then-"

"Harm the village? Right, like I could do anything to make it in a lesser state than it already is."

With that last declaration I made my way into the village. The streets were about as healthy as one would expect, with destruction at every step. Many of the buildings were hit or crumbled, cracks and craters were abundant in the streets, and trash, debris, and broken glass were scattered everywhere. This village was truly in a poor state. But one thing that contrasted this entire image was a blue haired girl sitting on a untouched bench amidst all this disaster. 

This girl was rather beautiful, despite appearing to be around my own age, she held a little childish aspect to her that seemed to be absent with myself. She wore a sleeveless-like blue dress, black shorts, and a pair of black boots, completed with her hair tied in pig-tails. I on the other hand was almost opposite; immediately one could see my thin armored top, which became flexible near the bottom, blue in color, shoulder plates, arm plates extending past my wrists with grey cuffs, silver leg guards, coming up a little over my knees, and silver boots to match. Underneath all the armor had been a blue sleeved thermal with pointed collar, black combat pants, my blue gloves, which cut off at the fingers, and a blue scarf wrapping around my neck, draping down past my midriff. On my belt which lay across my shoulder and then wrapped around my waist held my sheath and sword, and my mask, which I didn't put on until I felt it necessary.

No, we were complete opposites. I could tell just by how this girl held herself in demeanor. She seemed like the chipper type, one to always be happy. If I wanted to get close to her I would have to follow suit. Upon noticing my approach the girl stood up from her seat, placing her hands behind her back with a smile.

"I assume you're here for the mission... correct?"

"Yes that's correct. As you should already know my name is Aurora, it's a pleasure to meet you North. But down to the business at hand, we-...No..."

I stopped for a moment, averting my eyes. I knew it, I knew that I would screw up. Already in my third sentence and I already made things feel impersonal. There was no way I could achieve my mission at this rate. My fist tightened as I looked back at her, forcing eye contact and putting a half-baked smile onto my face, re-declaring:

"How about we go do something fun? I know this village is destroyed but we can work better together under the cover of night, besides it's always good to get to know your comrades better."

I almost felt like I was going to die from breath exhaustion and embarrassment, I knew that would take a lot out of me. But I said what I needed to say. I kept my posture and smile up, as if not to give away that I wasn't normally like this, but I'm sure it was obvious that something was up. I probably ruined any moment that I could have created but I did the best I could. All I hoped for was that she would take me up on my offer and give us something to do together instead of the bleakness that was the official mission. There was no way I could get close to her by just doing that.   ​


----------



## Kei (Oct 26, 2014)

_

A Woman's Trouble
Mission Arc
Liquid Time Event
Kei Sili_​



Brothels, a man?s paradise, women lined up for them to take a picking from for anything. Where they can drink and fill their lust. Though, this was a woman?s hell, no matter who runs it, there are always reasons. Though a brothel is a place where lost women go, abandon by the world, society, and themselves. A brothel was the worse place for a woman, but as Kei walked in she didn?t once turn her eyes away from the girls. She studied them, their nature, how they reacted when she came in. Everything she could before walking up to the front desk and looking at the menu of choices. 

Kei face skewered a bit, the prices were a bit too low, there was no way they could have been making a profit. The girls had to get paid, but looking at the girls that were in the window, it didn?t seem as though they were a bit malnourished. A brothel was supposed to be a safe place for sex workers, they were still people, they weren?t anything less and they needed protection. It different from working on the street, they could make up their own prices, but the dangers of getting with a random man was way higher than actually working at a brothel.

_?How may I help you?? _The front desk clerk asked her mousy voice and withdrawn tone made Kei sigh.

?My name is Kei Sili?.I?m from Fuzenkagure, Yomi sent me for business deal with the owner of this place.? Kei explained with a strong voice, the clerk jumped as she saw Kei. The darkness in her eyes were real, as she followed the girl up the stairs. There was a cold aura as she walked up the stairs that could kill a village of people.  

The girl led them to the back through a couple of doors, heavily guarded, but Kei didn?t once wince at them. They were brought, they had no loyalty, they had nothing that Kei couldn?t already out buy.  The last door was a big and had velvet cushions on them. The black that outlined them made them jump and the dragon in the middle was supposed to make any lesser man scared. 

However Kei wasn?t a man?.So she didn?t pay any mind to the tacky scare tactic that was plastered on the door. The clerk knocked on the door, and that was when she noticed the rope burns on her wrist, they had turned blue. So someone was trying to play a game that they weren?t ready for, to constrict hard enough cut off circulation. Kei clicked her tongue?.

*?WHAT IS IT!? DIDN?T I TELL YOU I WAS BUSY!?? ​*
_?Um?Sir?.someone name Kei Sili is here?.She said she was on a business trip for Yomi?.? _The clerk said before Kei moved out the young girl out the way and pushed open the door. 

Kei almost wanted to throw up but there he was the owner of the brothel, with a girl straddled on his hips. The girl obviously embarrassed, screamed and jumped off of him. The man laughed as he looked at Kei. The order of heavy cologne hit Kei almost like a brick when she finally breathed through her nose.  However the girl sighed and walked passed the girl.

*?Yomi?.The infamous Yomi! You seem like her type of girl!? *The man sat up in his chair, his pot belly and his horrible facial hair had made Kei visibly frown, *?Ah yeah?.You seem like the cold type! Has she finally recognized the greatness that is I!??*

Oh yes?.Kei mentally checked herself?.

This was going to be fun?..

?It?s nice to meet you?.My name is Kei Sili, I?m not use to waiting so I hope I wasn?t bothering anything too important.? Kei said as she walked in the room and took a seat. She crossed her legs as she leaned back, in her chair. 

*?And I?m here to discuss business?.?*​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 26, 2014)

*

Ren Houki*
  IMPROVEMENT/REDAN 
 PART 3
____________________________

Crackle. Buzz. Zap. The air tingled with the long monotonous hum of electricity in the wake of Ren's jutsu, even as he settled down and landed on the nearest branch. His eyes flickered to survey the surroundings. His attack ended up catching some nearby trees as collateral, lighting the tips of branches up with faint tinges of orange. This caused the darkness to recede somewhat, but it didn't work to his favour. Not when the Houki didn't even really _need _sight to operate properly anyway. Makoto looked up from the ground, his eyes unfocused and slightly glazed from the shock. Ren's lightning pearl had never been _that_ powerful before.

His fingers twitched. Ren winced in a moment of pain. He really was reaching his limit with this thing; the strain always kicked in after a few minutes of combat. Although, based on what he had read, it was likely Makoto was feeling a similar side-effect. And, upon close inspection in the half-moonlit forest, it was starting to show. Makoto's stance had a slight slouch in the back. And there was a light, barely noticeable sway in his body each time he drew breath.

Then he surged forth. His footsteps were heavy; a constant thudding beat against the earth. There was no sense of stealth in it - nor subtlety. A direct approach for a direct person. Ren ducked, allowed the punch to sweep above him, then moved to uppercut. His eyes widened. The punch was a feint. The Houki tried to pull back his fist and form a defense, but he moved too slowly, realised too slowly. The sequence of taijutsu just now had been a set-up for a big move. And he had moved straight into it.

Ren had a rough idea of what it was and wasn't too eager to experience it.

A flicker of movement, Makoto's leg flying upwards. Ren tried to react, moved his arms to defend his ribcage, but the kick had been stronger than he had expected, sent him flying upwards and cracked at the bone in his arm. Makoto floated underneath, mirrored the Houki's trajectory and speed with uncharateristic precision, then set to work. The bandages he had around his arms unravelled, curling around Ren like the coat of web a spider would embrace its prey in before killing them. It was much the same sensation, although he was quite sure that Makoto would hold back a little to avoid causing permanent damage.

Ren, on the other hand, played to win. He let his body fly through the air, drawing cold and chilling breaths of air all the while the bandages set around his body.  He'd need to have good circulation to maximize the power in the next move. The moment he felt the heat of Makoto's radiating body begin to hug at his skin, the Houki released. Crackle. Buzz. Zap. 

"*Chidori Nagashi!*" 

Just as soon as the last of the bandages finished wrapping themselves around Ren, the seams burst wide open once more. Electricity exploded from his body, letting nothing in its radius escape its wrath; from the the bandages, to the air, to the trees around them and to Makoto himself. Replacing the fresh smell of electricity was the distinct aroma of burning. Flakes of flames from Makoto's bandages danced to the ground, along with Makoto's own smoking body. Even the Ha child, durable as he was, couldn't come from a point blank attack like that unscathed. 

Sparks formed in Ren's hand as a spear-shaped length of raiton chakra gathered. Now he just needed to make sure. He cocked the spear back in his hand, took careful aim and then threw downwards in perfect timing with his friend's descend. Makoto's body thudded against the ground and the spear followed.  A bright light flashed and then all went quiet.

---

_*Makoto's Perspective*_

The spear was quick. It had always been quick, but this time it seemed even faster. Larger, longer and brighter. No doubt a result of whatever it was his friend had ate earlier. With him being in paralyzed free fall, there was almost no point in even attempting to resist. Ren's combination had been perfect and, in a pang of slight frustration, he realized the Houki had ended up using _his _feint to create an advantage of his own.   He watched the arrow as it seemingly fell towards him and smiled.

"Damn it..."

He grunted as his body crashed against the ground. He felt a muscle - or maybe it was a bunch of them - rip as it crushed against the rock. He felt the disorientation of his head banging against the rock, too. By the time this had all registered, however, the spear had already caught up.

It hit the patch of ground roughly a metre or so away from him, but the shockwave still rocked his body slightly. His vision was the next thing to go, followed by the feeling inside his legs. 

His sight returned, coming back in vague shapes at first. A few tall dark things in the distance which he assumed to be trees, the moon up in the sky and the enlargening silhouette of the Houki's descending figure. Ren knelt down, feet on the ground around Makoto, and pressed his fist against the boy's forehead.

"50-50."
​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 26, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_Kisei

Konohagakure_​
~Over the Course of Two Hours After Leaving~​_As the minutes went by, our little group visited a few of the more important village locations...

The Hokage's Office - Although we were allowed *inside* the building itself, we were not permitted to go into the actual office, for obvious reasons. The two Jounin that had escorted me into the village recognized me immediately and asked me if I had any difficulty settling in, or if I had encountered any..."resistance" to my being here in the village. One of the two had also informed me that I would, in fact, be assigned an instructor who would be overseeing my education and progress throughout the duration of my stay; though, really, this was just a way for them to keep track of me and my movements.
[*]The Leaf Village's Ninja Academy - I was permitted to observe the classes and exercises that were currently underway, under the restriction that I would not disrupt them. Although I currently do not have any actual need to know where this building was located, it was...interesting being on the outside looking in; so to speak. 
[*]The Forest of Death - Obviously we were not allowed inside, though Sano went on a rather lengthy "rant-lecture" about the various kinds of insects that could be found in the forest's depths. ...I like to imagine I would have been a Chunin by this point, but I felt like I simply was not ready at the time of the Chunin Exams. 

We also toured the property of the village's two more "famous" clans - Uchiha and Hyuga. We were allowed onto Hyuga property; but not inside the buildings; at which point one of the clan's members regaled, at great length, her clan's history. But, oddly enough, we were denied permission to go onto Uchiha property. 

While making our way from one destination to the next, Ichi and Sano pointed out various shops, restaurants, "hot-spots"; and such-forth; along the way. Sano even went out of his way to purchase for me a few articles of various paraphernalia. Souvenirs, in this context.

After an hour or two of traversing the village, we decide to take a break at one of the tea shops near the village's outskirts...Truthfully, though, this break was really for Ichi's puppies._

...

"~Perhaps we should have visited her home earlier so she could drop her puppies off...~"​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 26, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Fuzengakure]​*​
[How To Train: Your Psychopathic Dog V]​
_-A Deadly Game-_​

​
Satoshi felt his whole body freeze when Kei wrapped her fingers into his hair as he kissed her inner thigh. There was a reaction he liked. So, along with her neck, her inner thighs seemed to be a soft spot for the Dancer. A note that Satoshi quickly made as he is pulled from her and her leg taken from him. Glancing up he catches the rosy coloring in her cheeks, a grin crossed his lips he'd gotten a reaction from her. Which was something that he didn't think was possible, but there it was. Stating that he touched way too much she turned her gaze from him, which only made him want to see her eyes even more. Then as he started to move, to get back to her gaze she handed down a verbal declaration that he wouldn't go unpunished for what he had done.   

That brought a bigger smile to the boy, he grinned ear to ear as they met eyes again, standing the Shrine Maiden walked around him with the special bindings in her hand, a finger traced his shoulder while she got to his back she kneels and pulls one arm behind his back. The Greedy Shadows wanting to aid their master takes a hold his other pulling it back. Satoshi grunts as they weren't quite as gentle with it as Kei was but in that time she was able to bind his hands in place. Done with her work she turns and sit back to back with him teasing him with her body, yet he couldn't touch her. A grin slipped across the young woman's lips and she pulled away from him as to turn to him. 

Like vipers her arms snake around him to his chest. Her fingers walked across the fabric of his shirt. Reaching the buttons she slowly worked them loose and made her way down his body. With each button she pressed herself closer to him allowing her warmth to travel to him. Pulling it from his body she catches his eyes in the mirror that same grin was locked on his face, she wanted to mirror it but she didn't. Leaning back down on his bare back she allowed her hands to play across his chest. Another declaration leaves her lips but his heart is racing too hard attempting to leap into his throat. His body warmed as it tensed from her weight on him. He felt her breast squeezed up on his back which made him lightly start to sweat. 

Pulling her plush lips to his neck she gives it a light kiss and as he did earlier trailed it elsewhere. To the bite wound she'd inflicted in Cloro. Just pulling away she asks if he was still having fun as her hot breath sent chills down his spine. Yes, he was and his whole body quivered with delight as he dug her nails into his flesh. Small roses of blood starts to bloom under her nails as she cuts into him. She grinned at him, his gaze was on her, but she wanted him to see his own depravity. So he did, though he kept his gaze on her as well. Her lips touch his skin again, now over the wound she inflicted and she kisses it gently. Such a coy tease. Her lips tease him for a few moment before the black widow bares her fangs. Sinking her teeth into him she also buries her claws further into his chest. Those small roses run like streams now as blood runs down his chest and back. Leaning over him she allows her entire weight do the work for her while she cast her shadow over him. Like famished ghouls the Hands of Greed take in the boy's blood, adding it to what they already had. 

He was now their masters and though they didn't like him, they would make the bond as strong as they could. The boy grunted with delight as she pulled away and with the taste of copper still in her mouth she rests her head on his back. She could feel his heart race, race from her touch. Her actions which made her happy, she was pulling him deeper into her web. Like a panther she stalks around him on her hands and knees and pulled herself closer to him. Brushing his hair from his face she wipe a bit of the sweat off his brow before cupping his face. With him bound by the wrist she could have him if she so chose, so she kisses him gently on the lips over and over again. The warmth of her kiss made him want it more as they got more passionate. If she wanted him, she had him and he'd not complain one bit, just to make it last a bit longer. 

What did he want? Did she really want to know his deepest desire? Right now it was her, he'd do anything just to have her now. As his hands are released he pulled them to her and rests them on her waist. Locking his jade eyes with her ambers he wanted to do nothing more than to pull her in for a kiss, but he resisted. "Why would I want to run?" is asked as he pulled a little closer. Keeping his hands on her waist he laid his head on her chest, to listen to her heartbeat. "Our desires walk hand in had my Queen. I wish to pull this world from its foundation. To put it back to the way it should be, root what plagues this world free. Then with that done why not hand it over to you?" is stated. His hands snaked up to her lower back and they rested there "If the world at your heel is your desire, then I will do everything in my power to give it to you." is stated as he pulled from her chest. Locking eyes with her he kisses her lips with a fiery passion.


----------



## Kei (Oct 26, 2014)

_


[How To Train: Your Psychopathic Dog]
Step Four: Praise Them
Main Arc
Kei Sili
_​


When he kissed her she didn?t pull away, she allowed his lips to find hers, his hands to find her hips. She didn?t push him, she only brought him closer, the boy was hers, and so why should she push him away. He willingly gave himself to her desires. 

This was his reward, for putting up with her selfishness, this thing she wanted to build. Kei couldn?t help but smile between the kiss as she felt his desire bubble over, threatening to drown her in his wants. She didn?t need to ask what he wanted. It was clear with anyone with eyes he wanted her more than the ability to breathe at this moment. 

The poor boy had gift wrapped himself and threw himself at her feet. Kei could feel his heart scream to touch him more, to kiss him more, and leave no stone unturned. Spoil him, love him, and he would have happily done anything she wanted at this point in time. Kei broke the kiss and she could see Satoshi eyes open a bit as he tried to find her lips. He placed his forehead on hers, his eyes finding hers, and the desire that threaten to tear his body was finally showing.

Kei enjoyed herself as she feint a kiss and he let out a small groan before placing his hand on her cheek guiding her back to where he wanted her to be. She could feel each time he was losing his breath each time she broke the kiss, to only to feint another, and another. Kei finally pulled away and brought him into a hug, laying his head down in her chest as she brushed through his hair. 

She didn?t say anything as she felt him catch his breath. She held him tighter, his ear to her heart, and that was now the life he held in his hand. The one she trusted him with. Satoshi pressed up against her, as if trying to close any distances that their bodies made. She wrapped her arms around him as he closed his eyes, relaxing against her touch. Kei smiled as the stimulation was probably the most he went through in a day. She leaned down and nuzzled his hair with her nose?.

?My poor knight, I got a little carried away haven?t I?? She asked brushing his hair, Kei giggled, ?Forgive me, I sometimes lose myself and don?t know when to stop.?

She pet his head letting the boy rest up, ?It?s getting late, you must be tired.? Kei said brushing his hair from his forehead and looking down at him, ?I had you for so long, there must be other things you have to attend to.?

She gave him one final squeeze, ?Thank you my precious knight.? 

Kei finally broke away from him and she could almost feel a squeeze from his arms. Did he not want to be away from her yet? Kei looked at Satoshi as she stood before turning around and stretching, and rotating her neck. She brushed her hair out of the way before placing her hands behind her back.

?We?ll leave once you are ready?.Please take your time, I think I?ve been a bit too eager??


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 26, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure*

*[Fuzengakure]​*​
[How To Train: Your Psychopathic Dog VII]​
_-A Deadly Game-_​

​
Did he loose? Maybe, maybe he willing lost again. Tipped his King to her Queen gave her the board. He couldn't help it, he found her touch intoxicating her lips so inviting that he couldn't quit coming back to them time and again. Kei allowed it though even as she teased kisses while not giving them. Eventually she pulled away from his lips and pulled him into a hug. Nestling his head to her chest she allowed him to rest there, to catch his breath and ease him. Embracing her more tightly he closed any distance that was left between them. Kei leans down and nuzzles Satoshi's hair. She plants a kiss there, she apologized to him, for firing him up. Making him lust for her. What was there to apologize for? He wanted it, she gave it to him. With his head still resting on her chest he allowed her warmth to come into him, he wanted nothing more than to stay like this.

Kei broke away though, thanking him, why was she thanking him? He did nothing, she gave him what he wanted, but he did nothing for her or so he felt. Standing after her, he looks at her as she tried to make herself look more presentable. Though he needed to be back in Suna, she said it'd be fine if he stayed around as long as he wanted. He did, he couldn't deny that, all he wanted was to be held by her, he knew it was his lust talking one that was taught to him by his teacher, the conductor. He had yet to hear Kei's voice or her song but that wasn't a deterrent, it made her all the more desirable so again he closed the distance between them and hooked his arms around her allowing his hand to fall on the small of her back. Pulling her close he rests his face in the crook of her neck and takes a deep breath, taking her scent in. 

Holding her in that hug they stood there for a few minutes more then he pulled away and locked eyes with her. She was right, he did need to go, but not before he took one last kiss from her. Grabbing the tip of her chin he pulled her gaze to his. Pulling her close he kisses her one last time while cupping her ass with a free hand, he held the kiss as long as he felt it was wanted then again pulled away painting her lips with his thumb, "Do forgive my perverse nature and yes my Queen, you are right. I do have things to attend." is stated while he brushed down her bare thigh. "I will return however. I vowed to be your shield and sword and that is a vow that I intend to keep." is stated.

Leaning closer he grins, "Especially the part about being your play thing." is added as he slid his finger across the side of her throat and up to the back of her head. With a final kiss he motions toward the door. "After you, your Highness." popping his wrist he pulls his shirt toward him. Looking down, he figured it be hard to explain these wounds, but he didn't care as he slid the shirt back on. Following Kei he enjoyed the sway of her hips, a final joy before they were to part company. Climbing the stairs he watches her figure even now she teased him with her curves. Reaching the top he walks up beside her and places her thigh high in her hand while pulling her fingers over it. Stealing a kiss on her cheek he pulls close to her ear, "Don't hesitate to call upon my services again."  is stated as Luz and Jewel brought a just rose from sleep Rikka back to him. With a balled fist she rubbed the sleep from her eyes.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 26, 2014)

*Kagami*


“There he is! Big Red.” Well that was her nickname for him, even though it was a black dragon. Kagami looked up at the sky that felt so much more oppressive now. It’s flight was still a little wobbly from the damaged wing but it still soared through the sparkling velvet sky as if it was made just for him. 

All of a sudden, Kagami felt the chill run up the full length of her spine, tingling every nerve as it jolted up. She knew what it was; the dragon was watching her. They were linked now and both creatures were too stubborn and prideful to admit to themselves why exactly they shared such a link. Even thinking about it brought wave upon wave of humiliation. Yet here she was.

“I may not have a clear purpose in life right now, but at the very least I will look good during my period of indecisiveness.” Kagami said pointing to the dragon, “By order of the princess, I demand that you come down this instance!”

The dragon circled lower, swooping over them, causing massive gusts of wind to unsteady them. Red was toying with them. Deliberately almost landing, only to pull up at the last second and do it again. Did the bastard actually understand her?

“Oi, you bastard! You can understand me can’t you?!”

“Ma’am with all due respect I know dragons may seem impressive, but they are simply beasts, not like the summons or the tailed beasts that can communicate. You may as well be trying to speak with a fly.”

There was a massive roar emanating from above and Kagami noted a slight change to the dragon’s flight. It was a lot more purposeful and rigid. 

“Hey! Don’t even think about it!” Kagami yelled as the dragon made a bee line straight for John, with his jaws half open, only to huff and snap them shut to pull up again. John breathed a sigh of relief.

“Perhaps I was wrong…”

Ray nodded, “You’re correct to a point. Dragons aren’t traditionally able to understand humans, but there have been rumors of dragons taking care of humans and vice versa. They certainly are intelligent enough to understand language and even teach it, but only after a certain age. Kagami, do you think you can talk to it?”

“I dunno. I’ll give it a shot. Diplomacy for the win!” she yelled and drew in a deep breath. “Hey Dragon! Come with me and be my pet and bestest friend ever!”

The dragon circled over them once before landing about 30 ft in front of them, shuffled to make itself comfortable before letting loose another almighty roar.

“Hey! Stop that! Only children yell like that and I know you’re not a child!” Kagami said with a pointed finger. The dragon grunted and huffed.

“You remember me don’t you? You tried to eat me and…..stuff happened.” Kagami said, her sentence trailing off slightly. The dragon seemed to acknowledge the awkwardness and turned it’s head to the side, avoiding eye contact.


“Uh…so…obviously things can’t happen between us so….you wanna be friends?” Kagami asked looking down at her feet as she made a little circle in the snow.

“Hey this is a like a scene between….” Ray said

“Yes I know…” John sighed

“But that’s a Drago….”

“YES, I know!” John said making his sigh much more audible. “I don’t want the mental image in my head – so stop!”

Kagami carried on regardless, looking up briefly to see the dragon fidgeting with it’s claws. They both made eye contact with each other and then looked away quickly. She breathed in, steeling herself so one final push. She shuffled forward, the snow crunching under he feet.

“I…it’s nothing personal! Just…you know…you’re a dragon and….” Kagami stammered, “Let’s just be friends!” she yelled and thrust out a hand for an handshake.

The dragon looked at it and huffed, steam coming out of its nose. It slowly elongated its massive neck and his head approached Kagami. Ray and John both made some handseals and were preparing for their final one when the princess scratched the chin of the dragon, that made a so gurgling sound.

“Is that….a dragon’s purr?”

“Fucked if I know mate. I’m trying to figure out how to tell the Daimyo about this.” John said throwing his hands up in the air and walking away.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 26, 2014)

_*Eien Machi*
Investigation Discovery of Sawari Neko_

A single pair wearing thick long black leather over coat hoodies trudge through the remains of a once prosperous city that housed over two-thousand lives was now simply a place of ruin. Fine dust grey dust covered everything and blew in the breeze similar to an old western dust town, collapsed structures of splintered wood and broken glass that poured over onto the barren streets, not a single sign of activity anywhere. Really it was a sad sight for such a place that was, once a upon a time, rich in raw materials and that added jobs around the territories of White to now be spot erase from the map. 

Soon the pair stopped with a gentle caressing breeze flapping the edges of their outfits. The shorter of the duo nudged his head in each direction in observation of the unfamiliar surroundings they now found themselves in. An expression of disapproval, tsk, escaped from him once he took in the place. This was an incredibly morbid setting, the city was a graveyard for those who once lived here. 

?Honestly it reminds me of Dios No Sabe, except without the dead bodies littering the streets and the creepy ghoulish starve kids that ravaged their corpses.? In his mind he knew it was really hard to compare to the. One was a populated town that was created in that form by the lawlessness of the land, the forgotten people who wished to separate themselves from the world, a town of sin and crime. This was a community destroyed by the hands of assassins. Two distinct differences, but both share the same feeling of overwhelming depression. 

?So this is our next job for her??

_Flashback?_
?It?ll be a while before any more information on that Inuzuka and your sister?s movements come to light, so in the mean time I want you to do me a favor.?

?Another errand? Oh my, how sweet of you. Maybe I should wear a sign that says ?Hisashi Errand Service?, considering I do a lot more of that than, you know, you actually finding my sister.? 

?Are you through?? 

?Is your mom through, Rita?? 

?Anyway, listen closely to this fable I will reiterate to you.? 

?Shoot.? 

?Many years ago, legend foretold about a time where man and spirit were intertwined.?

?I?ll stop you there, is this some type of smutty love story between a man and ghost? Rita, you saucy minx, you can get jailed for telling such stories to someone of my younger years. How kin-?

?Shut. UP. As I was saying: This tale birthed thousands in its circulation, but there is one that stands out the most, the branched fable of the Sawari Neko. A wraith that takes upon the form of a deceased neko, harmless in appearance, but upon an act of kindness by a poor soul who crosses its path the Sawari Neko begins to enact its presence onto the human. A pact of sustenance in which, throughout the life of the human, the Neko feeds upon the life energy of its host like any parasite and, once the human has been called to the grave, it possess the body for its own.? 

?Cool story bro, but uh, what exactly am I supposed to do?? 

?I?ve heard rumors that in the devastated town of Eien Machi, there lives a creature that has an uncanny resemblance to this tale. A phantom with the ability to feed off the life force of another, this could prove beyond fruitful for my research.  Travel to Eien Machi and investigate, and if this proves to be real, bring her in. Retsu will go with you.? 
_End_

A mane of brilliant silver flowed from underneath the hood of the cloak as it was snatched from a top of Hisashi?s head. Discontent evident from an involuntary sigh that escaped from him, on his back his bow protruded while he began to walk a bit ahead of Retsu and into the middle of the town. Everything around them was basically rubble with a few dilapidated buildings here and there, were exactly where they going to find anything or anyone in this town? Let alone a spirit.

?I just keep getting jerked off, and not in the fantastic way either. Maybe I?m too much of a softie for the people? Hmmm, perhaps I need to talk to someone about that? Regardless, Retsu.? He turned to motion for his partner who began an unhurried pace over toward him. 

?Time to put in work.?​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 27, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
Outside Iwagakure

_Approaching Normalcy: Part IV_

----------​
Taneda nodded to Ren and turned to North as the instructions were given. "What would you...like to do in approaching this? We're more or less similar in styles we suppose..."

"Similar jutsu yes, but completely different styles." Her words caught them off guard as she stepped forward, beginning her explanation. "While I have the utmost respect for you, I am the more experienced shinobi being a Chūnin of two years. We should move on my lead."

He looks her over a moment, as if to analyze and validate this line of reasoning, and then nods. "Hai, North-san."

She closed her eyes for a moment, channeling her chakra to her blue locks currently tied into long pigtails. The hair on her right side began to morph into gravity-defying water, raising up and stretching out like some kind of elastic jelly. Two water dragons around twice the size of herself and relatively small in comparison to the B-Rank jutsu emerged and began circling above the group, ready for her command.

"We'll launch a distraction, have them all huddle together then take them out in one blow." North gave Taneda a nod, just to check he'd got all that. "Okay?"

"We have a question for you when this is over."

An eyebrow was rasied. "A... Question?"

"Your technique...I think that. My sensei wanted me to learn something similar. But it's unimportant, for now," he says, pulling two exploding tags out. He threw them into the air and made a ram hand sign, and then they started to flap their wings, folding into two origami butterflies.  Then he takes out a painting scroll and then conjures a gaggle of snakes, fingers blurring through a series of quick drawings.. "At your lead."

North had a look on her face that seemed impressed at first, but upon closer inspection could see the green monster known as envy lurking about. While she was proud of her own techniques, seeing Taneda's endless possibilities with his own couldn't help but make her feel rather inferior. But, that should not be an issue. Resolving herself, North glanced over at Ren and the others, flashing them the smile of an elegant lady.

"Good luck, Ren-san." She looked over at the other boy, whose name she hadn't quite recalled and gave him a short nod before dashing off alongside her partner for the first phase of the assault. The three dragons in the sky followed soon after, going in her direction with precise accuracy and timing. They moved with her feet and swerved with her eyes. They were her obedient pets; she their kind master and they her most loyal servants. 

If they all thought Taneda's technique was superior, then she'd just have to prove why her unique trait was the one to be envious of.

"Alright, after me!" 

Twirling on her toes, North began to spin around rapidly like a graceful ballerina. Her hair was a sea blue vortex, commanding the airborne water dragons to do the same. She paused her spin, stretching out her right arm and giving a flick of her wrist, instructing her dragons to move straight towards the targeted area with haste. North was aiming for somewhere close but not necessarily populated with guards; she wanted to create a distraction with Taneda's assistance so they would all close in for an easy target. She was throwing the honey that the bees would come swarming towards, when she would then take them all out with one, crushing blow.

The girl giggled lightly. Perhaps she was getting too into this. Her competitive streak was beginning to show but she was excited to see what this boy could do.

Curiosity was what motivated everything Taneda did. His taking missions, making friends, even becoming a shinobi. Outside survival and general empathy, he didn't have much driving him, which was why a good percentage of the time he seemed oblivious to the moods or feelings of others. That changed, however, when the Senju started to beat that sort of behavior out of him. "What a troublesome situation..." he thought to himself. "We'll have to...try our best but..." And slowly doubt crept into the back of his mind.

Taneda trailed behind her, expression rather blank as he observed not just her technique, but body language and expression. The snakes continued on after him, flickering through the high grass as they took up positions further from their flying brethren. Then they coiled in on themselves where Taneda expected North to lead the guards, taking up the image of rocks, and ready to spring up and immobilize the ground to set them up for their next step. He scanned the formation of the guards in order to ascertain any of higher ranks, the butterflies blending in with the leaves on a nearby tree as they too laid in wait.

"What did you have in mind for bait?" Taneda asked, looking up at North from his crouched position, only for her to smile back. "Try to keep up."


----------



## Kei (Oct 27, 2014)

_

[How To Train: Your Psychopathic Dog]
Step Five: Let Them Rest
Main Arc
Kei Sili
_


?I don?t want to go yet!? ​
Rikka pouted, she was visibly upset about leaving Fuzenkagure, but it seem as though they had other places to go and other things to attend to.  Kei couldn?t help but giggle as she leaned down and began to rub the girls head. The train station of Fuzenkagure was surprisingly empty tonight, but it probably had to do with it being extremely late at night. There were only a few people in the train station, homeless, business man having to report to some place, and then them. Satoshi, her, and Rikka, and Kei was just saying goodbye. 

?I will have a big present for when you guys return to Fuzenkagure when you guys return.? Kei promised as she held her pinkie finger out, ?You are going to love it and I think your teacher is going to love it too.?

Kei eyes caught Satoshi?s as she smiled and then she looked back at the girl, who was more than happy to hear about a present especially if that concerns returning to Fuzenkagure. Kei stood up straight as she brushed her hair back and looked at Satoshi. Her sword and shield, the man who had foolishly gave her his entire being. She didn?t know if it was because the primal urges she had accidentally stimulated, or that goal he talked about.

Destroying the world and then handing it over for her to rule. Kei smiled to herself as she thought about how serious he sounded at that point, but as she moved her hair behind her ear for what it seemed like the fifth time she turned away from him.  Rikka looked up at them, and between them, the little girl was left out of the dark since coming back to Fuzenkagure. Although as her bright confused eyes quickly turned into sly ones, she quickly saw a speck of light at the end of the tunnel.

?It?s getting late, please return home safely.? Kei said before ruffling Rikka hair as the train whistle blew, signaling it was time to board the train, ?Hurry up now, before you guys get left behind.?

Rikka was the first to get on the train but before Satoshi could even step on, she had grabbed his hand and kissed him gently. Almost innocently before pulling away and stepping back.

?Have a nice night Satoshi.? She said before waving goodbye. Kei smiled warmly as she took a step back, it was just a simple reminder of what was waiting for him once he returned. There were no words needed because it was already established between them.  If she said it again, she would be scratched CD, constantly repeating the same thing. ?You should hurry up and return to Suna?.I?ll be waiting here for you once you return home.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 27, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Fuzengakure > Sunagakure*

*[Fuzengakure  Sunagakure]​*​
[How To Train: Your Psychopathic Dog Finale]​
_-A Deadly Game-_​

​
"Good night, good night! Parting is such sweet sorrow,
That I shall say good night till it be morrow."​
-_William Shakespeare: Romeo and Juliet_​
Rikka was sad, of that there was little doubt, a little over two weeks ago her family was ripped from her and she was taken from here. The place of her birth and that fact wasn't lost on Satoshi, especially since the girl in an amazingly sort time had formed an almost sisterly bond with Kei Sili. Of course, he could say the same for himself, what started out as an ironic play on how she dressed herself back in Ryun's study quickly turned to feelings when he held her tight in that cold alleyway. Those feelings were later strengthened both in that hotel room and in the basement of Yomi's Brothel by a wanting of power and lust. Where that took these two, only the fates knew and Satoshi wasn't one for believing in fate or the gods, he'd make his own way with his hands. Hands that were soaked in blood which now had a purpose. 

A grin split his lips as Kei promised the young girl a surprise upon their return, yes. They indeed were going to return, when that came to be was up in the air, who knew where Satoshi would be sent next or who he'd be killing that was the life of a Ninja who no longer had a unit, whose entire career was flushed because he supposedly died in Konoha. Tipping a bow to his lady, Satoshi started to board the train behind Rikka, but he is quickly caught by Kei who gave him a goodbye kiss which make his cheeks flare a rose red color, but he smiled again as she stepped back. "Have a safe return home your highness." is grinned while he pulled a small tube of purple liquid from his tool kit. 

Stepping off the steps he places it in her hand and wrapped her fingers around it, "A custom between friends, this is a special brew of toxin, very dangerous. Very final. Do be careful my Spider Lily." is stated as the train whistle blew. With a hiss the train started to lurch forward, grinning Satoshi stole a final kiss for the road and vanished with a Body Flicker. Landing on the base of the steps he looked back to her, "Til next we meet!" is exclaimed before he vanished into the train car. 

"It was nice of Yomi to buy us a personal car for the ride back home to Suna." Rikka hums while she danced around the open car. A moment later Sou stepped in a warm smile on his face, "Ah, I was wondering who got Yomi's personal car. I assume you impressed her as she requested that I allow you to get into her favorite herbal tea." is stated while he unlocked a cabinet near the exit. From it he pulled three bags of tea and walks them over to the pair. "Do enjoy this is a special blend that can only be found in Fuzen and at high price." is added with a serious tone and wide smile. With a wave he walks back to the cabinet and locks it up. Giving a bow he vanished behind the door to the next car. 

"That was nice of Yomi." turning Satoshi sees that the young girl had already started to brew up one of the bags. With a shake of his head Satoshi slid into the booth in front of her wearing a soft grin on his face as he drummed the table. After a few moments Rikka sees that he is waiting for her to say something. [/color=cadetblue]"What is it Zan? Something wrong?"[/color], "You going to tell me where you got that bag from?" Rikka's face froze in a 'whaa' expression she slides back into her seat. "Uh?", "Kei may have had luggage", he couldn't remember as anything with her is a bit of a blur now, "but I know that neither of us had luggage." the words make Rikka smile nervously.

"Well, um, Kei and I went shopping..." is admitted as she tapped her fingers together. "When? You two never got out." Satoshi sounded confused. A sly, cat like, grin slid across the pre-teen's face. "We went shopping when you were asleep Zan." is replied as she drew circles on the table with her finger. Satoshi face grew flustered, "I didn't sleep in Cloro." is replied which made the nervous grin cross her face again, "Well, that isn't really true Zan ... see, when you, um, usually fall asleep in the shower when you stay up all night." is mused. The boy's green eyes narrow. "So I decided to take Kei out. We had some breakfast then we shopped around the square of Cloro. We got a few cute outfits and she suggested the luggage bag." is added.

Again the boy gave her a strange look, as if he wasn't sure it was possible, he didn't recall falling asleep. Feeling that all important question of who paid for this little bonding time coming Rikka takes the bull by the horns, "Why do you think she had to cut you off at the Hotel?" it was now Satoshi who was on the defensive. His cheeks lightly tanning he turned from her gaze, "I don't know what you're talking about.", "Zan, I'm young. Not deaf. I heard what was going on in there. the girl scolded her eyes looking at him with the intensity of lasers. "and I'm pretty sure that something happened back at Yomi's. I can see blood seeping through your shirt. You really are a pervert, you know that." is cooed with triumph. Satoshi rubbed his hair, he had no come back for that, she under his guidance had become pretty observant of others.

The hissing of the pot broke the two off and he poured them both up a cup. The girl hummed with a victorious tune as she tried it, like Sou said it was great and she got to revel in a victory won, "So, who paid for you two's cute outfits and your bag?" Rikka shattered. From the jaws of victory she fell into defeat. "I may have used your card Zan" is squeaked. Not fully hearing his apprentice, Satoshi put his cup down, "Could you repeat that, I didn't quite hear you." is stated, "Y-you treated us Zan..." is replied sweat rolling down her face. While he was out of it, she had borrowed the card tied to his and by extension the former Death Brigade's account. Satoshi swallowed and sunk further into his seat. Which wasn't the reaction that Rikka was expecting. She thought that she would get scolded or at worse a whooping but no, Satoshi sat there with a rather deathly look about his face, like he was poisoned. 

"Do you think its too late to go back to Fuzen?", "Probably  Zan, Naoko will likeily be waiting on us.", "You're probably right..." rolling to his side Satoshi rubbed the bite on his shoulder, it was aching worse now after she bit him again and he sighed. "If I die, get back to Fuzen as I doubt Naoko has the patience to deal with you." is stated. Rikka looked at her teacher curiously, he seemed changed, normally he'd had lectured her until they got back to Suna about the money she spent. So, this is the effect that Kei had on him. Leaning back she just watched him as he sat there, neither really said a word and she knew that they would one day return to her birth home. There was no doubt in her mind of that. That fact made her very happy.  

_-Sunagakure_

It was very early morning when the train finally pulled into the dark station. Pulling Rikka's new things to his shoulder the boy winced in pain but shrugged it off, he'd have it looked at later. If he survived this, that was. Like a cat he poked his head out the door of the car, looking for Naoko. Glancing left then right he sees that the coast is clear. With a grin he looks back to Rikka and nods for her to follow. With any luck he'd get back to one of his safe houses and make plans there on how to explain this to her. Stepping onto the platform he takes a few steps.

-Bump-

Satoshi sighed, there was no mistaking those rock hard boobs looking forward he meets the slate gray eyes of his, as of two weeks ago, boss. An instant later her fist fills his vision. 

-CRACK!-

"That is for all the money you spent!" is hissed as she patted her hands off while she stood over him. "Now, do you have any last words? Because you were supposed to make money, not bleed it." Satoshi, still dazed, could hear her knuckles cracking. Yep, he was going to die. ~


----------



## Chronos (Oct 27, 2014)

*Rosuto & Hanekawa l Eien Machi*

Hooded in darkened clothing, the summon and its master paced through the destruction. Eien Machi was closer to a wasteland than what could be mustered from it. A land riddled by the dead, no soul left disposed, Rosuto had worked to dispatch any looters that trespassed on these lands. The village was destroyed, and bringing it up to par would take a numerous amount of time, but first it required a large amount of purging. His arm hid within the sleeve, the breeze flowing through the locks of his hair. Turning to his companion, their minds linked by their newly acquired pact. Their movements synced, they began to speak through what could be compared to a mental link. Although their eyes did not meat, their brains conducted a sequence of exchange. Information gathered and transported instantly. A receptor of such, both began to plan ahead.

_"Any clues of these messages I've sent regarding the Jashinist?"_

_"None. It seems these people are adamant on staying away from you."_

_"Well, it's not surprise."_

Turning, their lips never moved. Although their eyes were locked as if their conversation had spoken a midst this space, with was just a reception the other could gather. Their feet halted, their eyes began to settle on the distance. Soon the impending silence settled into their senses. It began to resonate, the sounds of only wind blowing through the alleys of the broken village were all they could register. 

_"This silence is ominous almost."_

_"Yeah. It seems like something is not quite right about this."_

_"What do you recommend we do?"_

_"Just keep walking. If anything is following then just leave it to me." _ 

Her smirk birthed from under the hood. Her lips exuding the aura of interest, minds linked into perfection. Their feet began to lead them to the center square. Calmly with the same pace they were originally. Without wary or any sort sudden movements. They continued, calmly, gently. Baiting at time and awaiting.


----------



## Kei (Oct 27, 2014)

_

A Woman's Trouble
Liquid Time Event
Mission 
Kei Sili_​


Kei leaned against the back of her chair, her legs were crossed and her eyes were completely focused on her goal. There was no doubt that there was something that she wanted and no matter how putrid smelling this room she was in might be, it would take a lot to detour Kei from her goal.  However the horrible tacky room was becoming a slight pain in her eye. With the bright purple outlined with some type of orange wood decorating the wall and there were items lined up everywhere, not even thinking about theme. The items were just flaunting his fake wealth.

Her eyes tried to find the solace in his art pieces but even then she closed her eyes and let her eyes back to him. His art was a bit too risqu? for her and she didn?t feel like staring at what he considered art. 

*?Miss Sili, you said? Well your name checks out.?* Roman said as he placed down the floor, *?Yomi?s student too, well then, I guess I should be happy that she didn?t send one of her whores. Although that wouldn?t have been so bad, at least I would be able to have fun at the end.?*

Kei mentally wanted to claw out her ears, but she took a deep breath. Flies were attracted to honey, and not vinegar. However, she didn?t mind repulsing him a bit. Roman, the owner of the club, wasn?t too bad looking with his pot belly and his facial hair looking as though he fucked up his face with a chainsaw before coming to work. 

?I am very sorry to disappoint.? Kei smiled brushing her hair out of the way, ?Yomi is looking for a merger. She is thinking about retiring soon and believes in strength in numbers.?

Roman laughed, _*?It?s about time that old bitch retires! The old crow been giving me a hard time, about god damn time she recognize my greatness, probably once she retires I?ll send one of those Chip and Dale dancers to clean out that cave she calls a vag!?*_

Kei felt like she was hit with a brick, like someone out of nowhere rushed her and slammed a brick in her face. How could anyone be so rude, though she was in white territory, they were all rude in a way. Not once did the smile break her face, it was like the default face, but inside she wanted nothing more than to slam his face into his desk and make him see the error of his ways.

Though that was cause trouble for her teammates?.So she should hold her tongue.

?Since Fuzenkagure been attack, we have been wanting to expand and I suggested that we should give you a shot.? Kei said before watching him pull out two glasses and pouring a glass of wine for them. He passed a glass to her and she smiled bringing the wine to her lips. ?So please if you can voice your opinion about this merger. I would highly appreciate it.?

Kei finished taking her sip and placed it on the table in front of her. However, Roman didn?t seem to be paying attention to her. She followed his eyes and realized that he was staring at her.

*?Not much in the chest department, but that bottom half is rocking, you know.?* Kei pressed her lips together,* ?I bet whatever Yomi is paying you, I can pay twice as much.?*

?I?m Yomi?s student?I?m not one of her girls?.? Kei said between her teeth as she reached up for the glass one more time and drunk it. Underneath her feet there were things obviously upset for her. 

*?But all women are whores you know?.? *Kei sucked in the wine so hard that it almost threaten to choke her, Roman laughed before pulling out one of his long pipes. *?You know it is like predisposed for you guys to want dick. Like didn?t you hear that studies that all lesbians are just envious of dicks and want a dick for themselves, plus bitches like that are too ugly to get themselves a real man??*

Kei smile instantly disappeared before biting down her inner cheek. She had to keep it together for the sake of the mission. She had to keep it together for the sake of the mission, because she didn?t want to be a burden on her teammates.

Although it was so hard?.So hard?

*?That?s why this brothel is the best in town! We have sluts lining up just to get in to get used!? *Roman laughed as Kei mentally was holding herself back from pouncing on him and snapping his neck clear off his head. 

?The girls here have been lining up recently haven?t they? It?s kind of weird, when you were struggling just a month ago. Yomi swore you?ll go under, but here you are. Blooming like ever?? Kei smiled, ?It seems you are hard to kill?.?

Like a roach?.

Roman frowned at Kei but she only smiled and kept eye contact with him, he frowned as he leaned back placing the tobacco in the pipe and lighting it. Though the smile, there was a bubbling killing intent rising from the bottom of her feet and through her body. 

She was on her last legs because sooner or later, he going to say something and she was going to punish him properly for it.

Forgive her for her short temper teammates.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
THORN OF THE HOUKI
____________________________​
A complex maze of tunnels showed on his screen inside the sanctuary of his lighthouse; every nook and cranny the Black Forest Group carved inside the mountain, every hidden tunnel they thought would never be found, each trapdoor and each hidden entrance; none were left untouched by the eyes of Ren. Still, an impressive effort. It was a bit of a shame to blow it up. Or it would have been, if the young Chūnin didn't have a personal bone to pick with the smugglers.

His set up was rather simple and minimized energy usage inside the lighthouse. His main screen and keyboard were in front of him, which received feedback from the various lanterns scattered around outside. To the right of him, was a minicube which he had connected to the radio frequency for communication purposes. And another minicube just below, for him to sit on. 

"Makoto. The entrance you're going to is another few metres ahead. Taneda and North have the guards covered, but try not to make too much sound." 

His eyes flickered back and forth between the various pieces of footage shown on the main screen, from the hills to make sure that they weren't any enemies that he missed, to Taneda and North to make sure everything there was going smoothly and to the route Makoto and Jeeha were currently walking on. 

When he had first joined the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage Department, he'd received an introduction and guide on 'team building' when going out for missions. That was what he used to make the team. North and Taneda were the 'Conductors' whose versatile abilities allowed them to manipulate the flow of battle and the terrain. At the same time, the latter also filled the medical ninja niche most teams lacked. 

Makoto and Jeeha were 'Scouts' who were fast and agile enough to probe into the front lines, yet sturdy enough in combat to fight when necessary.  As an 'Operator', _his_ role was to gather information through his lanterns, formulate the strategy and direct the team. It was a bit of an onerous task and coordinating people like Makoto came with difficulties in itself, but he didn't particularly mind it. Besides, if it came down to it, he could also fill the 'Sniper' position that was missing. 

"Osu!" Came the enthusiastic and muffled reply from the other end, followed by a series of footsteps. "Found it, Ren!"

"Alright, good. Just keep digging until the earth begins to feel a bit soft and you should be inside the tunnel. There's a trap roughly two metres away from the place you're entering - if Jeeha can use his fire to destroy it from a distance, the two of you should be safe."

"Gotcha, dude."

Then, his screen suddenly went dark. The map in front of him fizzed away into a grey, the speakers surrounding him surging with ear piercing static, before the image went away altogether. Ren's eyes widened slowly, his fingers pounding away at the keyboards. Nothing. He tapped at the keys again. This time, it kindled a reaction. The screen was still blacked out, but streaked across it in large, bold letters were the words:

*<<FOUND YOU, BRAT>>*​
Ren immediately dashed out of the lighthouse, his chakra sensing active. Nothing there. Or so he thought, and silently cursed, as the ground in front of him burst open. A long red tube erupted out of the earth, Ren instinctively moved backwards, but then suddenly fell to the ground as he felt a sharp sting in his chest.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 27, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
THORN OF THE HOUKI
____________________________​
The moment the needle hit him, he knew that it was poison. The red chute which had shot from the ground was a classic dart shooter. His eyes flickered down to the senbon protruding from the seams of his shirt. Then everything went dark and he fell backwards, his body giving a dull 'thud' as it hit the earth. Ahead of him, the ground began to morph. It became a viscous-like substance at first, slowly rippling and slithering as a cloaked figure rose from the muddy depths, then sealing back up once more when the body finished emerging. 

"Huh. That was easier than I thought. And here I'd been all nervous, since you looked rather skilled..." The voice was soft. Feminine, although the sharp edge it held was unmistakable. 

She approached Ren's body. Her footsteps were poised and light. There was a distinctive aroma that came from her person as well, which grew stronger as the woman approached. It smelled of pine and of fresh dirt - had she tried to conceal her scent before she came? The kunoichi knelt down when she arrived to the younger shinobi's body, examining her victim's face in closer detail, before expressing her disapproval with a tongue click. 

"It's a bit of a shame, really. You had such a nice face..." The kunoichi commented sadly, then reached to pull the senbon out of his body. She didn't fancy the idea of someone finding it and building some sort of antitdote to the poison she was so proud of. 

The counter movement was so quick that she hadn't even managed to process it. In the instant she moved to grab the needle, Ren's hand shot out and grabbed her by the index finger. The Houki's grip was surprisingly strong and betrayed his nimble build. Ren's eyes fluttered open. He stared straight at the woman, a cold glare piercing her. 

"Found you, bitch," he echoed the words which had shone on his lantern a moment ago.

Partly fuelled by the momentary spike of adrenaline, the kunoichi immediately pulled herself out of Ren's grasp and leapt backwards to where she had initially emerged from. She looked shocked, her eyes widened with astonishment. Though, as the moment seeped in, this was soon replaced with an annoyed-looking scowl. 

"How did you survive my poison? I got you in the heart," she asked with a strangely detached curious tone of voice. Ren assumed she was trying to hide the fact that she felt insulted by her poison not working. 

Under the illumination of the moonlight and from the lighthouse still radiating behind him, he could make out some more details on the girl. She was pretty. She had a heart shaped face, accentuated by her brown slicked back style. Her figure was masked by the gaudy brown cloak draped over her, but her nimbleness and height told Ren that she was at least reasonably lean. She wasn't pretty enough to get away with trying to kill him, though.

Ren unbuttoned the top few buttons of his shirt. The girl frowned and peered closer. Instead of skin, it was the white shell of the Houki Clan shield hidden underneath the fabric. A sort of armoured vest. Her gaze rose from the shield back to Ren, who looked back at her fairly contently. "I decided to put this here when I came out, just in case whoever made these tunnels tried to kill me from underground," he smiled. 

Her eyes narrowed. "Why not behind you? That's where an opponent would attack first, usually."

The Houki shrugged. Trapping the protruding end between his index and middle finger, he pulled the senbon out with some effort and then threw it onto the ground. "My lighthouse behind me takes up so much room that it'd be impossible to attack me from behind if I came out of it," he answered. "Now, my turn. How did you avoid my sensing?"

She gave a laugh. Her voice had lost the velvty softness from earlier and was replaced with a sharper tone. Slightly nasally and nasty. "I don't think you understand your situation, kid. I'm not so weak that I'd lose to an Operator role. We've been briefed on your type by one of our team mates," she scoffed. 

Ren arched an eyebrow curiously. "So one of your friends is from the IG&E Department, huh," he commented idly.

His feet shuffled against the ground. The unnamed kunoichi moved to intercept, but Ren was far quicker than she had anticipated him to be. "I think you got it wrong," came the Houki's voice, as the boy reappeared behind her person. She tried to spin around, but by the time she'd reacted, she could already feel his arm closed around her neck. "I'm not an Operator because I'm bad at fighting," Ren whispered into her ear.

Then she felt a cold, metallic thing prod against the skin of her back, followed by a sharp pain. She gave a shrill scream of pain, but the Houki just ignored it. "I'm an Operator because I like giving orders." Ren twisted the knife inside her, feeling every inch of her inside that the steel was shredding. She resisted the urge to screech this time and bit down the pain. 

"Shut up and stay still, unless you want to breathe through another hole. I missed your vitals on purpose so that I could ask you some questions. Who told you where I was?" He asked.

She was silent at first and refused to budge, but quickly crumbled when Ren tightened his arm around her neck. "M-my brother Shinji! He came from the Intelligence Gathering and Espionage Department too!" She cried in a desperate tone. It almost disgusted Ren how quickly she cracked. And how eager she was to sell out one of her own. Some family. 

"Looks like the propensity for treachery runs in your family, huh? How much does your group know?" His eyes flickered from her to the red tube on the ground behind him, which had just given a twitch. 

"W-we know you sent two of your members underground, so we put some traps down there. Nothing else! If you let me live, I can guide you t- "

Ren cut her off. "Your group knows nothing else?" 

"N-no! I told you everything!" 

He smiled. "You did? Then you should die now." 

The Houki Clan shield disappeared from his torso and summoned itself behind him, just barely intercepting a second needle shot out from the shooter. Ren gave an annoyed sigh, pulled in his arm, and broke her neck.


----------



## Chronos (Oct 27, 2014)

*Journal*

You know there are a lot of things I don't quite get, really. Like how a person can live and always lie to themselves about what they want because there in their lives exist some sort of higher power. It's always like this, it's always been reduce to algorithms so complicatedly intertwined that... most of the time we end up making a mistake. A mistake that could have been avoided because normally its wasn't your choice to begin with. Maybe this was because, I don't know, your didn't have enough of a backbone to say no. Afraid to lose a friend or even afraid to lose ourselves. A little piece of what completes us. 

I think that at one point we're afraid of what we have because they rest is a facade. We're all alone a midst our friends and family that the moment where we find an individual which we choose to be in our lives we... We can't help but fear for that person. Fear that he or she will evidently leave our lives. It makes us whole that belief. And so when someone brings to the edge of your tolerance, you're too afraid. Too afraid to move a bit further because one thing the truth so beautifully does, is hurt people. No one wants the truth, hell, men are hellbent on trying to destroy it. 

Men die because a lie is worth more than the truth. The cost of a lie is less than the truth. So when it comes we're just a bunch of cowards living a life of denial. Because we're too weak and incompetent to see what's truly beyond the fist glance. Our minds forms identities of certain individuals but we never really sit down and think if that's really true?

I mean, you could probably remember the smiles, but you could never really remember the underlining bad that this persona has. If he choose specifically, it's because he's not willing to love anyone beyond you. Can't you read this from a different perspective? So does this mean that not only is he selfish, but you are as well? Defending such a bias... I guess justice in this world is rather tangled, pretty misconstrued. Or maybe I hate the idea of love. 

Bias is inevitable, this is because we love and that's something essential in people even though I rather not make that a primordial thing in human emotion. In fact, if anger and lover were to be eliminated, I would take love out of the equation. 

Because love inevitably births anger, and without it, anger would've never existed. 

We place love so high in a pedestal because it makes us feel nice at the end of the day. But at times we must sacrifice the pleasure, the bias, and the subjectivity to truly accept peace. A love for greed, a love for slaughter. Or even the most common... A love for a friend, a lover, a mother. Take that away and soon we'll find a utopia. Not because it's a manner of excluding man of its rights, but because without it all other negative emotions will be gone. 

But this is not a remedy or an anodyne. I can't just wish for things to stop and people are more hard-headed than what we think. Sure, it can be pretty evident. And most of us hold our regards so high in that, fucking, pedestal right there that we forget that our polishing of it is what keeping us from seeing that its about to tumble. I mean chain it all you want, play a game around it, and hold it together. But caging it in a wall of glass near a baseball field you're bound to get a few broken piece. 

It takes a large man to love, and it takes a fool to not know how to love. 

There's fools, a lot of them, pacing in out earth and breathing out air. 

But hell. 

Nobody chose me to be God. Nobody told me to herald man. 

And even if the position was up to grabs, I would immediately resign.


----------



## Kei (Oct 27, 2014)

_

A Woman's Troubles
Liquid Time Event
Mission
Kei Sili_​

There was an air so tense that it would take a butcher knife to cut it in half. Though this was the situation Kei put herself in, and she bloomed in these situations. There was no love between business men, only business. However, there was a certain respect that Kei had expected when discussing business. No matter what type of business it would be high class or lurking in the shadows, or dealing sweets behind the school playground. There was a certain respect level expected and to her horrible luck, Roman didn?t have that.

Kei brushed her hair behind her hair, ?Please I am very interested in how you managed to claw your way up through the deepest despairs. I think it would be a sign of good fate if we talk about how we manage our businesses.? Kei said as she crossed her legs, the red wine had warmed her throat considerably, though the smell of the tobacco had stung her nose. 

*?Wouldn?t you like to know?.? *Roman snapped, Kei tried her best not to laugh at this man?s ruffled panties, *?Where were you guys when I was struggling? Huh? Now that you see me ranking up the money, of course you would want to know how!?*

Kei closed her eyes as she crossed her arms, ?Do we owe you anything? This is business Roman, not some pity playground spat. I?m here to discuss the future, not your feelings on a matter that truthfully doesn?t concern you.? She snapped, though it wasn?t a snap, Kei had full intentions to bite the man?s head off for his previous rudeness. 

Roman grit his teeth, he was being told off by a 16 year old girl who didn?t have tits, but seemed to have enough sense to not entertain him further. When she opened her eyes and looked at him, he felt as though he had fallen into a web. A web that she had curled up, has this been a game she was playing? She placed her elbow on the arm of the chair.

?Please let?s not waste any more time?.Roman, you are doing something illegal, and Yomi wants in. Who are you to deny Yomi what she wants??​
Roman slammed his fist against the table causing everything to jump, but Kei?. She gave him that same bored look she had etched on her face. Like a Queen watching a peasant dance for his life?.

*?WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU TO WALTZ IN HERE AND START DEMANDING SHIT!?? *Roman voice boomed, *?YOU FUCKIN FUZEN BITCHES THINK YOU ALL HIGH AND MIGHTY BUT GUESS WHAT!?*

Kei closed her eyes as she took a deep breath?.

*?WHOSE VILLAGE GOT THEIR ASSHOLES WRECK? YOURS! NOW YOMI WANTS TO FUCKIN TRY TO REACH OUT FOR HELP! BUT YOU CAN TELL HER YOURSELF I WOULD RATHER FUCK A GOD DAMN DOG THAN EVER HELP THAT BITCH! TAKE THAT BACK TO YOUR SHITHOLE BLACK!?*​
Kei sighed as she brushed her hair back, ?Are you done?? She asked politely, Roman was red in the face and it seemed he wasn?t use to yelling. He slammed back down in the chair. He took a drag of his long pipe before releasing the smoke. 

?May I?? Kei pointed to his pipe, he looked at it and back to her, in which she simply smiled, ?I would rather have one more smoke before Yomi kills me.?

Roman entertain her request and offered Kei the pipe, she placed it to her lips and took a deep breath in. She moved the pipe aside as she breathe out, the smoke created a wall between him and her face. So he didn?t see the complete look of disgust etched on her face. Nor did he have time to react as Kei shoved the pipe in the middle of the back of his right hand.  

It held enough force to where it went through the table, before he could even scream the shadow claws launched at him and covered his nose and mouth. 

Kei stood up as she ran her fingers through her hair. The shadow claws forced Roman down as they covered his mouth.  

?Ah?.Finally?.? Kei placed her hand behind her ear, ?Its finally peaceful?.?

She placed her hand on the desk and trailed it as she walked behind it and looked down at Roman scared eyes. Blood pooled from his right hand as he was on his knees in front of her. Kei smiled as the shadow claws forced him to look straight at her.

?Now?.? Kei sat on the desk as one of the shadow hands gave her a nail filer, she began to file her nails as she crossed her legs. 

?I?ve never skinned a pig before.? Kei said looking up at the ceiling, before looking down at him and giving him the most innocent smile, _?I guess it?s a first for everything.?_


----------



## Olivia (Oct 28, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Below Zero
__________________________________

My armor clung and clattered as I wondered through the foreign land. How far did I have to walk in this blistering cold? Normally I enjoyed the cold atmosphere but this cold on hours upon hours on end? It was better than being in the blazing sun, but with only my thermal, combat pants, armor, and scarf I couldn't help but feel cold. Up ahead of me was a white haze, one that couldn't be seen through. If I were smart I would find a place to rest. I sighed, looking around, finding what appeared to be a small cave in the distance.

My boots made deep imprints in the snowy ground under me as I advanced towards the destination. Upon closer inspection it looked like a small, shallow crevice that could barley fit a person, but I knew it was what I would have to deal with. I almost dove into the small cave, as my armor created a large commotion colliding with the surrounding walls. I took a look around my dark environment, rubbing my hands together; what was I to do? It'd be almost impossible to build a fire here in the middle of no where and in this weather. The last thing I ate was when I was in the village, and I had a few scentless granola bars (in case I was being tracked)  but I only would eat those if I were absolutely starving. I knew I shouldn't have gone out here alone, but my stupid pride wouldn't say otherwise. 

I wrapped my arms around my knees, as my armor felt cold against my finger tops. Usually the tools that kept me so warm made me feel so cold. I didn't know how to react. I just felt isolated, like I was going to stay out here for the remainder of my life and perish a soft and silent death. As my breath faded from mist to nothing in the air in front of me I shakingly pulled out my mission statement, the thing that had brought me here in the first place. 



> *Mission Title:* Acquire the Metal
> *Rank:* D
> *Applicants:* White
> *Area:* Land of Iron
> *Description: *You're to venture to the Land of Iron and collect a special form of metal that conducts chakra well. The samurai use it in almost every single weapon. We just want it for study purposes, and the money inside should be more than enough to cover whatever cost they may ask.



This was a simple D-Rank mission. Any dimwit would be able to complete this. So why was I having so much trouble? Was it because I didn't know the area? Because I got lost? I was stupid. My overconfidence got the best of me and now I'm placed in this shitty situation. I put my hands under my shoulder plates now, rubbing the thick thermal up and down trying to warm myself up. But after about twenty minutes I wearily stood up from my spot and peeked outside the cave. It looked a bit clearer than earlier so I took my chance to go.

But where was I even going? I was walking aimlessly hoping that I would find my destination in no time. But the more I walk, the more that my heels became worn and tired, as snow seeped its way into my boots and clothes. I started to become wet and cold, my breathing started to become raged, and my vision started to blur. What was going on? What did I do wrong? Why was life being so cruel to me? I felt my strength leaving me, as the harsh weather conditions took me under. Eventually my armored knees collapsed into the five inch thick snow, and along with that my vision, as my face collided with the cold surface.

I saw visions. They were of people, talking. It was strange, I thought I was hallucinating. But as I was dragged for miles upon miles, the more my senses came to me. That is, until a sharp pain hit my head. The next thing I knew, my eyes fluttered open, to a warm scenery. I could see an array of green trees surrounding my body, but that isn't what was shocking. I saw fire, so warm, so kind. I wanted to touch it as I felt my skin melting. It was a pleasure, for once in my life I wanted the heat. As I reached out my hand was grabbed, and into my vision came a man.

"So you're awake."

I backed away from him, standing on the snowy ground. It was cold against my feet, too cold. I looked down and noticed that I was barefoot, but not only that, my entire wardrobe had been changed. I was in a long purple gown, one that draped to my knees. I could tell I wasn't wearing anything else, so this person must have stripped me. But that isn't what bothered me.

"Where is my armor?!"
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2014)

*Prison Break Arc
As Is Above So Is Below
Tenshi v. The Warden*

The surface of what was once this innocuous commercial edifice was now in a word, a hellscape. Carnage and mayhem commingled in a soupy mixture of blood, vomit, and urine. Arms, legs, heads, feet and all the other bits of disenfranchised flesh your mind could conjure adorned the battlefield like lights on an ultra-violence themed Christmas tree. Out of the focused view of our camera lens the outline of a metal colossus can be seen knocking a man's head clear off. As our frame of view widens a hurricane of molten steel swirls at the beck of a magnanimous nobleman. These marvelous death dealers are not what is important. Deep within the recesses of this hell mouth's esophagus a death match rages on. Frenetic urgency frays the air as two combatants are slaves to the rhythm of the savagely graceful battle beat. Every strike, every parry, every outburst a musical note in this symphony of violence. We are now at the intermission of this sortie having come to the longest stalemate yet. The cherry blossom kissed hair of the beautiful Tenshi Shughosha disheveled and frizzy as if she got into a fight with a curling iron then proceeded to be thrown into a hurricane. The curvaceous wonder that was her body was battered, lacerated, and bruised in all the cardinal directions; the worst afflicted area was definitely her back. The tendons and muscles were straining and tearing from the high impact nature of this fight. 

Her opponent was the Warden of this six-leveled depression in the ground. The warden was a verifiable giant, standing in at almost 7 feet tall, he had the seasoned blubber of a grown ass man tipping the scales at a robust 400 pounds, brolic donkey kong arms, tree trunk legs, and a stone heart. This wasn't just a man this was the last man you'd want to meet in a back alley brawl. So what could possibly be the reason that a juiced out gorilla like Warden Tanaka could be struggling with little ol' Tenshi.



"Its name is Epyon."

She stated it flatly, with emotional sterility as she drew in air to catch her breath. What was she referring to, what was this Epyon? One need not take a close gander to see a jet of emerald flames carelessly whispering from the maw of a swords hilt. The flames were concentrated in a beam so in conjunction with the hilt it was very obviously some manner of a chakra beam saber that the femme fatale was brandishing against the Goliath in front of her. Using this sword she was able to close the gap in their respective battle powers. Upon closer inspection cauterized lacerations ornamented the entire mass of the Warden, however the most prominent wound was where the orbital bone met the cheek bone, a nasty perforation of burnt flesh that would undoubtedly form a mark that would etch itself in this man's memory museum should he live past this violent dalliance. 

He did not suffer the same shackles of fatigue as his adversary, while winded he was not quite ?blown up?, on the contrary his fuel tank was pretty full, the problem was mental. There was a mounting frustration that threatened to influence the course of this fight, the sword, or rather Tenshi's lethal prowess with it, stymied his advances and while he had been on the offensive for the majority of this battle, never not once was he truly in control. A large reason for this was because of the R&D Departments machinations, lightning-nature chakra did not work properly in this space, the charges were erratic and thus a segment of his move pool had been cut from him. Still in spite of all the negatives a smile wormed its way onto the countenance of the head correctional officer.

"Ya told me its name as though you really think you can kill me. I'd reckon you have come to respect me some and are only telling me because you honestly believe you'll win and that I should leave this world knowing what sent me to the next. That's a mighty noble sentiment honey but it's a wasted one. I'm going to pulverize the bones in your body to dust, then I'm going to grind those kids into a specks and blobs of meat, and finally I'll gut those two hotshots outside. This is my yard and you have left a flaming bag of shit on my yard. I'm not the kind of surly old man who shakes his fist I'm the surly old man who grabs a gun and kills the trespassers."

He swaggered toward Tenshi his walk slow and deliberate as if to taunt her into attacking but she didn't bite, shifting her weight and back on the balls of her feet she held Epyon in front of her defensively. The two combatants locked eyes, their orbs betrayed nothing of their thoughts, nothing of their feelings, there was nothing to feel or talk about. They were not a pair of green Genin fighting for pride; there were only two options on the table, live or die. It was time for the next round.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2014)

*Tenshi v. The Warden
Breaking A Man Will Leave You Broken*

*CRISIS DE LA GOMA DE MASCAR*











He bounded toward her with the titanic subtlety of a rhinoceros, every stride created a thunderous growl that made the earth rumble, but this is where irony proved to be a harsh mistress. The size of this man was a misnomer, he moved with velocity more commonly associated with a bullet, a four hundred pound bullet. Closing the 25 meters that divided them in a fraction of a fraction of a second.

Taking his ham sized fist he swung downward, an irregular arced haymaker, causing the kunoichi to jump backward. He had encroached into her guard but before she could levy a counterattack the massive goon parlayed the momentum from his punch, falling into it, he somersaults turning himself inside out as he tries to slam his beefy leg into Tenshi. His mobility had taken her by surprise as she had begun start toward him in a counter but she came too far in and the sole of Tanaka?s shoe greeted the beauty?s forehead. She felt herself ascend as if the angels were coming to take her, blood leaked from her forehead as if it were a faucet, consciousness or rather lack thereof was evident as her lovely body hurdled through the air like a human javelin. It was the sound of her own thud accompanied by the jolts of pain shooting through her back as she could feel every isolated spasm pulsating. The ground rumbled causing Tenshi's body to slightly bounce, the Warden was coming for his follow up attack, the bloodied beauty tried to get up but her back locked up in this crucial moment, there was only one viable option as she pointed Epyon toward the ground, holding it at shoulder level almost like a canoe rower. The jet of emerald erupted sending her airborne once again, but this time she was the bullet homing in on Warden Tanaka, she swung the sword in an upward path, his momentum was too stronk, her speed was too great there was no avoiding it. 

*SCHWOOP*

There was no blood there wasn't so much as a cry out for pain, nor was there a pause, the Warden snatched Tenshi by her throat. He wasn't trying to strangle her though, choking the life out of this woman would not sate the bloodlust that had now filled him. As he held her up in the air they locked eyes and for the first time they betrayed the stoic veil previously draped over them. There was genuine fear in Tenshi's eyes as she could see the sea of rage bubbling in Tanaka's eyes. He raised his other hand to her face, or rather he raised his newly formed stub. The crimson red meat, the lily white of his bone, even the blood soaked nerve endings, she was staring down the fleshy barrel of her handiwork. Tanaka wanted to scream, he wanted to roar, he wanted this stupid puny woman to understand what she had taken away from him, her life ending could only be the start of quelling his pained rancor. His grip tightened, he didn't want to strangle her, he didn't want to see her eyes roll back in a deathly stupor; Tanaka was a simple man he wanted to crush her. He wanted to break every bone in her neck with his grip. 

If Tenshi was seeing light bulbs before she was seeing nothing now, just darkness, and yet she was still in control of her body, she let the Epyon hilt clatter on the floor and closed her eyes. For an instant Tanaka's vice grip slackened and that's when she struck. Like vines her legs coiled around the arm holding her, it was at this moment Tanaka went to apply all of his might to her neck, but it was too late.

*THWACK*

Konoha's No. 1 Buxom Bombshell slapped her thighs; the slap resounded through both fighters? ears, for a moment everything slowed down as Tanaka's eyes widened. It was as if shock, awe, and fear had an m?nage a trois and the contents of the union were splashed onto the Warden's face. His arm dropped like an anchor to the shallow ocean floor, suddenly and all at once it fell, but when your arm is jerked down that suddenly?

*CRICK*

The sound of the fracture was quite loud; the snapping of his arm almost engulfed the crunchy upending of earth as Tenshi became a human grapnel leaving a 4 foot indentation in the ground with her increased mass. With another slap of her thighs she uncoiled from around the Warden?s arm, spinning on her back and shooting backward, grabbing the Epyon hilt along the way. In this one battle she had maimed and broken Tanaka, but he was a proud man, a combat veteran, and whilst losing was somewhat familiar to him this was not a situation he would accept it, especially if it meant losing to a woman. He was on bended knee, his arm dangling like some kind of macabre avant garde wind chime, while he paid no heed to the fact that his arm was cut off just a little before the elbow.

?Ya think this is it? That I got nothin left. I underestimated you woman, I thought that with a body like that you were only good for lying on your back with your legs spread open.?

?Actually I prefer to be on top, I find that position you speak of undignified. I don?t give pleasure I take it.?

?YAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!?

Tanaka exploded with boisterous laughter, it was not so much the blunt edge this woman swung her verbal saber with it was more so his own stupidity. His rage had stemmed from the fact that it was a woman that was besting him, but it was because she was a woman that she was able to best him. He had held back his true might and because of it he had lost use of his arm and he was maimed. The prior rage he felt had subsided upon this epiphany and it was time for him to look at her as an equal.

 ?Ya know considering how much trouble you and your friends have caused me I?m actually looking forward to getting to know the lot of you. Ya know we don?t actually execute prisoners right away; we usually wait a few months. So before I do all those horrible things to you lot, I?m sure we?ll come to some kind of understanding.?

?Uhh yea your missing a hand and you have a broken arm. I didn?t hit you in the head unless you were already this crazy.?

There was a strangely tense stigma hanging in the air, Tenshi couldn?t put her finger on it but despite of her obvious advantage she did not feel safe. If anything she felt as though things were about to get worse.

*KAIMON*​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2014)

*Tenshi vs The Warden
What Happens When A 7 Foot 400 Pound Monster Gets Serious? *












Just like that the security failsafe in Tanaka?s brain dislodged allowing him to access all of the power in his sasquatchian body. However this was only the first gate and given his state the first gate alone would not be enough. 

*KYUMON
SEIMON*

Tanaka?s veins popped loudly making it look as though he had dozens of creepy crawlers crawling under his skin as the blood pumped. His stub began to leak blood as the meat inside pulsated like it was being nuked in a microwave. However that was only the second most noticeable change in the Warden, his skin began to change; his ebony skin began to darken into a shade of maroon. This was symptomatic of the third gate opening and considering the prowess Tanaka displayed earlier?Tenshi was hoping to Kishi that he couldn?t do anymore?

*SHOMON
TOMON*

She hadn?t hoped hard enough. One right after the other he opened the gate with nary a pause in the process. Now you might be asking why Tenshi had not made a move and attacked well the answer was simple. If you see a bear in the woods standing up in preparation of attack do you just go up and attack it? Exactly. So the kunoichi rolled her wrist, effortlessly twirling her emerald chakra saber in multiple defensive arcs as she waited for the correctional officer to move. 

?You don?t have to do this. You don?t seem like a bad man more like a guy just doing his job. We?re only here to get those two girls. Is this really worth dying over? I really would rather not do this. I respect a man with your sense of duty and---?

?ENOUGH!? He snarled, angry bullets of spittle rained down on the battlefield?s floor. ?Ya think I care why you?re here or why you think what you?re doing is right? Ya think I want to hear you threaten to kill me as I allow this technique to tear away at what is left of my body? That telling me that you maimed me for two teenage girl?s sakes? None of that matters to me, woman. This is my prison and I Ain?t Nobody?s BITCH!?

*BOOM*

Warden Tanaka had just been shout out of a canon pointed at Tenshi. The sonic boom of his departure rocked their fighting ground, but the young kunoichi could feel his presence baring down on her, as fast as he was the man was still almost seven feet tall which created a very noticeable aura. Tenshi stepped forward and spun as she twirled and whirled Epyon, her movements so precise and quick it looked as though the emerald flames had seemingly wrapped around her. In response Tanaka bailed out of his assault veering off at the last moment, his feet tore up the ground creating rubble with every step. Had she not been brandishing her sword as masterfully as she had he would have punched through her chest. Tenshi continued to spin in place like a stone cold dreidel, the rotation shoring up her defenses to near impregnability, but Tanaka would not be denied.

The behemoth pounded his foot into the ground creating a fissure that caused the ground to fall apart like crumb cake, this action knocked the pink haired jounin off her spin axis for the moment but a moment was all Tanaka needed. He moved in with startling agility, the Warden was upon her like a lion about to pounce a gazelle. His arms may have been rendered inert but Warden Tanaka was a man of many different fighting disciplines and his feet were quite educated. He led with his heel high in the air swinging it down for an axe kick; it was at this point that Tenshi regained her composure, as his leg swung down she jumped up just out of the attack radius, but with the grace of a ballerina Tanaka spun and buried his heel into her abdomen. She was sent skipping like a rock along the pond as he charged after her, vaulting into the sky he turned himself into a human javelin, pointing his toe downward and perfectly estimating his trajectory to stomp her out. 

Tenshi did the only thing she could and stuck Epyon out again allowing the beam saber to go back into its burst form and propel her off to the side, the jounin went into a midair barrel roll before landing back on her feet. However she was dealing with a man who had unlocked the power of five gates, the few fractions of a second it took her to touch the ground he was on her like white on rice, the brute led with his head using it as battering ram. Tenshi couldn?t even so much as thinking about getting Epyon up in defense, she was rocketed backward, she felt like her chest plate going to crack in on itself as she struggled to catch her breath. As she hurdled through the air her flight path was impeded by a fleshy wall, Warden Tanaka, he bounced her forward with his gut sending her staggering forward as he whipped his head back and forth into her lower back which sent her flying from whence she came. The process continued as he flitted to wherever she would carom off to, using his head and upper body as flipper bats he was able pinball her back and forth across the battlefield. All the while she never let go of Epyon as her body was on the verge of breaking from the impact of being sling shotted, the young kunoichi gritted her teeth as she thought of a way out of this perilous situation. The fact was that no matter what she did as long as the mammoth correctional officer had five of the gates open she was completely outclassed physically even with his debilitating injuries. You can?t teach size and there was a sizable gap between them in this department. Tenshi could feel her consciousness drifting away, each blow bringing her closer and closer to the precipice?​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2014)

*Tenshi v. The Warden
Good Help Is Hard To Come By These Days*

CHOUJIN PAUNCH
(Superman Punch)

A shockwave rocked the room creating a cavity where the two opposing forces met as wind and smoke billowed from the point of impact. Fist met skull and it appeared to be a stalemate but it was soon apparent that there was chasm-sized difference in the strength of the two attacks. Tenshi looked on incensed and worry colored her visage as Zellous Kazama came in like the stupid haughty kid he was and attempted to be the misguided hero. The young maverick stood there gnashing his teeth his punch was powered by grit and guts but those intrinsic forces were not going to be enough, his fist lost tension as his arm snapped back and he was thrown like a rag doll across the room.

?YOU FOOL WHY ARE YOU HERE!!!!? 

Tenshi?s cries were for not as she felt the stress mark on her forehead grow even bigger. 

BEAST HUMAN TAIJUTSU SECRET ART: TOP SPIN

Zell had not come to this fight alone, no his companion was not the type who would let him go into this situation alone. If Zellous Kazama was a haughty idiot then his comrade was a loyally foolish imbecile whose speech consisted of a bunch of made up words and grabass, she really might as well have been French, but together they were quite the team. As the Hound of Justice was thrown he was caught in midair by a red typhoon, he was sucked up into the vacuum of the typhoon then immediately spat back out like a spitball being shot at the back of a substitute?s head, his fist was cocked back once again. He gathered his chakra to his fist readying his signature technique once more.

CHOUJIN PAUNCH
(Superman Punch)

The exportation of malice found it?s mark right in the center of Warden Tanaka?s body, with the help of Akane the strike was even more powerful than the first. However it didn?t matter how much power Zell packed into his fist, the divide between him and Tanaka meant that his attacks would practically melt right off the man. This latest endeavor in violence made no difference, it was downright perfunctory actually and it was quite clear that Zell?s strongest attack had been automatically and systematically tanked.

?Ya know that?s a pretty curious power you?ve got. It looks like the Eight Gates, but the key word would be ?looks like?, wouldn?t it? The same with that red headed girl, she moves like a Hyuuga but I?ve never seen one with red eyes. It?s going to be such a shame to kill such interesting kids!?

KAGE BUYO
(Shadow of the Dancing Leaf)

Tanaka dipped down then sprung upward into the air, his legs shearing through the air as he lashed outward with a kick that landed flush on Zell?s chin, uprooting him and sending him spinning toward the other end of the room. The cause of the spin was not due to anything the warden did, but was the machination of Zell in order to not only diffuse some of the excess momentum from hearty blow, but also because the spin would make his trajectory somewhat irregular making a follow up more difficult?

TSUTENKYAKU
(Legendary Heel Drop)

Tanaka was above him his foot hanging in the air like the wanton blade of a guillotine as he prepared to bring it down on Zellous for a skull crushing finale. However lady luck was on the side of the young maverick, or rather Lady (yeah right) Akane. Time slowed to a crawl as she grabbed ahold of the boy?s left ass cheek with her teeth and snatched him out of the air like a Frisbee, the wind from Tanaka?s leg wafting over them, as the CO hit nothing but rubble. The distraction they provided was invaluable though, as Tanaka landed awkwardly his landing leg spasming like jello from the vibrational force. His legs were beginning to give out, the stress of opening five gates combined with the protracted length of the battle too. Too bad for him?

*THUD
*
Tenshi took full advantage of the genin?s momentary distraction, striking with ruthless proficiency as she went into a takedown slide of the Warden?s noticeably bad knee. She planted her free hand into the ground to stop her momentum, using it to push herself off the ground and at Tanaka?s back. The kunoichi constricted around his back holding a deactivated Epyon at the side of his neck. Bringing her lips to the ear of the defeated giant she said three words to him.

?Sorry not sorry??

*BBZSHOOOO*​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2014)

*Prison Break Arc
Rolling To The Finish*

Just like that Warden Tanaka?s head divorced itself from his shoulders. The Giant who could make the earth rumble with his footsteps left this world with a mere pitter patter. There was no cry of pain, no blood, only a lopped off head and eternal darkness. This was the first time Zell had seen Tenshi in action, not only that,he had not quite seen a death as graphic as Warden Tanaka?s. The boy felt a lurch in his stomach as he saw the decapitated head of their foe on situated on a bed of rubble; he gagged and hacked before painting the ground with his panic pudding. The Jounin turned to Akane, despite her inability to speak properly she was the only one with a voice, besides the dog who was nowhere to be found.

?Where are the girls??

?Da chers b ova dere wit Mizu.?

Akane answered as she tended to Zell in her very unique way. The swamp girl rubbed her face along his back in a tender manner whilst rubbing his rump. In a very strange way her molestation felt nice, almost comforting.

?Come on get yourselves together. We need to get to the extraction point.?

There was a detached frigid nature to her words as she walked past Akane and Zell to get to the girls. For a moment Zell could swear that he could see a sadness attached to Tenshi. With Akane?s help the boy wonder was able to gather himself and they followed Tenshi?s lead. Ryoko and Suzume were where they had left them, with Mizurino standing guard. Both girls were sat up against the wall, both were capable fighters however being malnourished in a prison would naturally erode their skills to the point where they may have been near hindrances.  Even then the prison was being completely decimated and had just lost its strongest fighter. 

?Dat cher es evvy?

Akane pointed toward Suzume who weighed probably as much as recently departed Tanaka despite appearances being otherwise. Tenshi sauntered over to the girl and began to trace along her bony chest with a finger, she was painting some sort of invisible seal on the girl. Once she was done she poked the girl causing a light to begin to glow from the spot she traced.

?One of the unique properties of my fuinjutsu is the ability to mess with weights. Now even you can lift her, Zellous.?

Her words were tinted by the red hue of anger. This was not the same way she would jokingly make light of his abilities, there was a tonal shift that denoted that this was in fact genuine frustration. Knowing he would regret it the young maverick had to ask...

?Are you mad??

?I told you to get the girls and run. Not only did you come back, but you came in trying to play hero, yet again, and almost got flattened. If Akane hadn?t been here you would be dead. I understand that the kind of man you?re becoming is one who puts the needs of others in front of himself, but part of that is realizing that some of us care about you. If you died trying to help me, well you obviously never considered how it would make me feel..."


Tenshi's righteous anger provided Zell with some food for thought. He felt bad for worrying her but he didn't feel bad about stopping that guy from killing her. Even though he was embarrassingly useless and nothing more than a decoy they were all walking out of here alive. That's how it ended and what if didn't really matter to the Hound of Justice. He grabbed Suzume and put her on his back as Akane did the same with Ryoko, but Tenshi was not done chastising him.


"I?ll get over it, but just try to think about the fallout for the people that care about you. You're not the same boy from Spoon Island; you've made new friends and you have people who care about you Zellous, people like me.?

They started toward the exit of this hell hole but for Zell there wasn't really an exit, he was going to leave this hell and enter another.​


----------



## Cjones (Oct 28, 2014)

_*Eien Machi II*
Investigation Discovery of Sawari Neko_

Retsu and I scoured the immediate area of this desolate wasteland known to some as Eien Machi. It was quite the job, really, searching through what little remained of this town in order to find some ghost pussy that apparently resided here. My face instantly soured because of the thought while I watched Retsu fling slabs of concrete and debris of its way to make a path through some of the more blocked pathways. The both of us, a proclaimed monster and magnificent doctor, were playing glorified ghost busters. 

Who you gunna call?

?Unfortunately us it seems.? I believe the disbelief I felt came off quite well. Now, this isn?t to say I didn?t believe in ghost per say because, when I think about it, ninjutsu allows one to do fantastical things that far exceeds the realm of thought. I mean I met a dead relative, who called me to a different dimension, by the link between our eyes. Huh, now that I repeat that?it sounds a helluva lot more inane than searching through wreckage for a dead pussy. 

?We?re not going to find anything here Retsu.? The locale had been thoroughly clean of any obstruction that had previously been in our way. Nothing but an open area of earth stood in front of us, so now I believe was the time to try somewhere else and turned on my heels. ?Let?s try going further north through the central plaza we possibly?.?? Crunching of gravel underneath the sole of someone footstep rung in my ear and out the corner of my eye, I could see Retsu wasn?t moving and neither was I. Which meant the obvious of course. 

?I guess we?re not alone.? Retsu casually strolled back to my side, his visage still hidden beneath the hood, while we stood in the open area we had just cleared. The fine grey dust of debris was a mantle that covered the scene around us, the stop of footsteps inching closing grew only louder, the gravel crunching with each step. In the distance veiled shadows began to take form. It wasn?t long afterward that I nearly shitted myself at what emerged. 

?Holy shit?she was right.? Another pair beside us walked this place, a man and woman; however, the female wasn?t exactly normal. Ears. Cat ears atop her head.

?Possible dumb question, but are you the Neko who lives in this dump??
[/COLOR]​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 28, 2014)

Two individuals stood before him. Their bands branded them shinobi of the leaf.  Rosuto and Hanekawa looked, as the protectors of this town at the two whom were before them. The wind blew with a rhythmic pace. Without a sounds the clothes followed the breezes course. The silence of the eerie wasteland of Eien Machi had been their only companion. The skies so clear, their vision of focused. Rosuto brought his hand above his head, and with a swing his dual-edge knife exposed from his sleeve, grasping its hilt with all strength pressed upon it. And extension of the arm, while his crimson glare of the Sharingan birthed from the opening of his right eye. The question brought to his ears became enough to startle his sense of defense. 

Two strange individuals. 

Hanekawa slid a sly smile across her lips. As her excitement began to erupt at her masters quickness to pull his blade towards and enemy. Her eyes glowing an amber hue exposed the tiger-esque eyes, a straight sharp line crossing the center. Her ears pointed upwards as the captures all the surrounding sounds that ensued at the area. She didn't speak, she wouldn't. All that exuded from her was a teasing laughter. Hand pressed upon her lips. Rosuto who had given the initial warning had no tolerance for words. He pointed the sharpness of the blade towards them and beckoned. 

With a ushering of the head he pointed towards the village's entrance. A gesture to head out. He wasn't in the mood to fight shinobi, let alone one whom were aware of the Sawari Neko. He didn't know their motives, but someone who was informed about his whereabouts and the current events of the Sawari Neko, was truthfully at par with her information. This only occurred recently and information had already leaked. How far much they dig until they're satisfied? 

Rosuto's glare menacing and empty as ever, an aura of maddening resolution held upon his shoulders. Blade pointed towards his target. He awaited for them to leave. And to not return ever again to this village.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 28, 2014)

[Reaper Code - Carnivorous Playground]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act 5)-

*
-The First Sight-
-Riokou of Silent Honors-*



With our appearances shapped inyo those of their deceased enemies, My squad and I casually walked among the many many savages around them in the large hall. No matter where one cast their eyes, there was always some form of battle to the death taking placed. Yet with blood spilt and scatter about every few minutes, no one paid heed to the crimson chaos before them. Even my nerves were tensed by that bloodlust that had been around their lives so much that it became the air they breathed.

I had been a partner by the side of death for the longest of time but I had never took such a perverse relationship with it. Though trying to compare myself with these...people only furthered my disgust. The other disguised colleagues also seemed to be having a bit of trouble of their own...all except Quenser, whom I had noticed was taking more interest in what happened when one of those savages were defeated.

When ever a body had been maimed brutally just as the one beside my foot, silver pieces of moving metal climbed on top of each other and replaced the missing pieces that had been their flesh. The replacement had been so thorough that it even looked like the flesh and blood as before. This strange regeneration process had been countered by one vile act we had witnessed before.

As I think that, one of the winners of the fight scrapped up their defeated regenerating foe from the ground and brought them up to head height. What came next was the same as before, the 'winner' shoved his fangs deep into the meaty tissure of the 'loser's' head and began to eat away violently, leaving a bloody mess that clothed the spectators watching,

"Faster come on you dumbass, he'll heal up if you don't fucking finish your meal!"

"That's it yeah dig in deep to the membrane!!"

Those kinds of words had always been said, putting fuel into the fire into what looked like some sort of ritual. 

While staring intently, I see the 'loser's body stop it's regenerating processes stop function and hang like a doll. Once the deed had been done, the winner losened his grip and let the corpse collapse to the ground, displaying what was left of a human head,

What I and the others saw, caused my teeth to grind against each other. What was seen was head that had it's outter shell torn to the point it seemed like a shattered bowl. Inside that slimy bowl had been literally nothing but skull fragments and blood oozing from that hollow space.

In other words, his brain had been eaten,




"C-Cannibalism just like that other guy! Wow their ways of killing are literally out of this world!" 

Eita whispered to us while also catching the horrible sight, again she seemedto be excited, but in a different way than those savages

"Scoundrels! Even when his head was being eaten through, that guy was still alive until the end!"

Heivia, who had acted as the most tough-skined of the group had even been shaken up,



"More importantly, I noticed that whenever the 'winner' eats the other. Their regenerative process goes up..?"

As usual, Quenser had been the odd one out and focused on something more important. Even if what he found out was valuable I was slightly taken back by his ability to completely ignore these sort of scenes that continued to repeat as we ventured deeper into this ugly world.
​


----------



## Hollow (Oct 28, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
Are You Afraid of The Dark V



This mission was beginning to sound more like an S-rank to Yuuko than the simple C-rank she had been promised. How far has the world of Shinobi devolved if a simple kunoichi like her can?t even trust the mission rankings? No?the blame should be put on the cheapskate idiots that don?t want to pay the cost for higher ranked missions. Well, they?ll end up with the extra money plus the blood of young, pure innocent genin on their hands. 

Sighing inwardly, because if she actually sighed she?d be found out, Yuuko ignored her previous annoyed thoughts and got to work with what she had. 

It had been difficult getting the Rabbit and the Chicken to stop following her and she was already sporting a new wound on her leg from when she finally reached her backpack. Shamefully not thinking twice about her remaining teammates, Yuuko had gone straight to the door that would lead outside and enable her escape. And she had proceeded to just stay there looking at the goddamned doors with her mouth open. The girl had her quick reaction to thank for or her left leg would now be inside the rabbit?s stomach. Flickering herself quite the distance away, she had finally managed to put some distance between herself and the dolls.

Currently safe inside a small, dark broom closet, she began to rummage through her pack for items she could use. They weren?t allowed to harm the dolls and any technique Yuuko could use on them would cause permanent damage, so she had to do this the smart way and figure out how to trap the beasts in a way that would keep them still until morning. She knew how to set a couple of traps but she didn?t know how smart the robots were. Regardless, it would be best to start with the hardest one: the rabbit. If Yuuko used herself as bait, the rabbit would be the one to show up first since it was also the quickest. She just had to play her cards well.

Though she had nothing but wire to work with, Yuuko was sure she would be able to figure something out. However, she would take this as a lesson to pack better for following missions. First, though, she had to make it out alive. And that meant she would have to be smart, more so because the wire was enough for only one trap. The preferred target would still be the rabbit though. If that one was stopped, the chicken would be easier to escape from and reaching the control central would be easier. From there she could just shut down all the dolls. Let the owners worry about what to do with them later.

Boy, Tora-sensei would be proud of the way the girl was able to keep her cool in this mission. She just had to plan out a trap good enough to catch the robot. Its AI was probably advanced enough that it wouldn?t fall for simple hunting traps and the more complex ones required different kinds of materials Yuuko didn?t have access to. She probably couldn?t overpower the rabbit either. It would be perfect if she had a net to work with but?wait. Maybe she couldn?t build an entire net out of wire but she could make some sort of web for the rabbit to get stuck on. Something sticky was bound to exist in a kitchen where pizza is made, especially after Akane?s explosion.

But before the genin could move, she had two little problems to take care of. Her arm and her leg were both injured and though her arm was just a scratch, there as a poodle of blood growing beneath her wounded leg. Raw bandages would have to do; both her first aid skills and supplies were lacking and clumsy at best. Something else she would have to remind herself of for future missions. 

For now: kitchen, some sort of sticky stuff, make-shift spider web and caught rabbit. 

The plan was made.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 28, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*
THORN OF THE HOUKI
____________________________​
The night air was chilling, yet made Makoto feel a little anxious. With the argent rays of the moon casting down on them and Ren's glowing lantern floating around them, he couldn't help but feel as if they were really noticeable. What if Taneda and North had missed some of the guards on lookout and some of them found them? He looked at his right hand. I had mostly recovered from the Fuzengakure, but that day had really done a number on his body. And his confidence. He'd gone all out against the woman with the diamond jutsu, as well as with Rei from the Explosive Corps. But both times he'd been handily defeated. He'd done well the anxiety so far, but the possibility of them fighting someone else was a bit nerving for the boy. 

He was afraid.

Makoto didn't want to fight another opponent; to go all out yet to be tossed aside and be completely useless again. For all that effort to simply be washed away. He wasn't like his idols, he didn't have either Rock Lee nor Might Guy's steel conviction or their talent. When they were his age, they were able to open all the way up to Keimon. On the other hand, he was just barely able to activate Tomon. If he lived every day to it's fullest, could he really become someone as strong as them?

"_No, I can't think like that. I acknowledged a long time ago that the reason I've made it so far isn't because I'm strong. I have good, reliable friends and I can't let them down_!" He gave himself a few slaps on the cheek to calm himself down, although this drew a wary look from Jeeha.

"Uh... you okay, man?"

Makoto froze. "Yes! O-of course!"

The other boy paused for a moment, holding a stare. "Mission jitters?" He finally asked.

"... yeah." Makoto gave a sigh of resignation.

Jeeha walked over and gave the jumpsuit wearing boy a friendly pat on the back. "Hey, it's nothing to be ashamed of. I've got it too, and I'm sure even Ren's a little bit nervous seen as though he's the one leading this mission. Being a bit scared is alright. You just can't let that fear control you, y'know?" He laughed.

"Huh," Makoto frowned, then gave a friendly grin. "You're smarter than you look aren't you, Jeeha-san?"

"H-hey, what's that supposed to mean?" The auburn haired shinobi frowned. However, Makoto had already moved on at this point, stopping at a patch of ground a metre or two ahead. Slowly, he crouched, resting his fingers on top of the soil. Ren was right. There was clearly something a few metres underneath. His affinity with the earth allowed him to feel stuff like that. The composition of the earth, the density and how it 'looked'.

"Found it," he said, then began to dig.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2014)

*My New World
Zellous Kazama
*
_After The Prison Break..._

It had been the longest day of my life. I had been dragged to Fuzengakure for an impromptu vacation from the Chuunin Exams, then unbeknownst to me at the time, the Tsuchikage decided to show up with an army and wage war. Not to sound like an inconsiderate douche but that's pretty much my luck because it was honestly going too well. I met a cute girl and we even became friends but then I had to abandon her to save the life of another. My friend, Tenshi, was able to transport us from Konoha in seconds using some kind of weird jutsu that I can't even begin to mechanically break down for you. I assisted her, my guardian Jericho, the heir of the Iron Clan Daisuke Sato, a swamp girl named Akane and her dog Mizurino escape a "level six detainment facility" with Daisuke's little sister and my first crush, Hyuuga Ryoko. Along the way I almost got myself killed and right now I wasn't really on speaking terms with Tenshi. She says that I have a bit of a hero complex and looking it from the holistic side of things I can see how it is kinda true.

Sorry for all the introspection but at this point I'm so beat all I can really do is think about it all. To be honest when I left that small island off the coast of Konoha I never really thought I'd be doing the things I've done. I've been in a hot spring with my crush and her friend Edie, almost killed by a psycho thot Chuunin, been in a coma for a month, fought an interdimensional monster who wears a helmet and talks like a snake, fought another interdimensional monster who thinks he's a clown with the help of my blood brother Hisashi Fujibayashi, fell for another girl who saved my life then saved hers from a crazy kid with a doll fetish, fought a dragon with those two people, killed the crazy kid... and now broke into a "level six detainment facility". Sorry I keep saying the ?level six? part, it just sounds cooler when you say the whole thing, you know? 

It's a pretty quiet walk back to the apartment, Jericho and Tenshi aren't saying much and I don't blame them. After everything they did to get those two girls out of there. I feel pretty bad to be honest, I had never really given Jericho a fair shake considering he kind of sort of shot me in the head, but he can't really be all that bad. The guy took on an entire facility of ANBU type Shinobi to save two girls he probably hadn't met at any point in his life. It was quite the contradiction since he was such a sloppy brute, but that didn't mean he had a bad heart. Honestly when I grow up I wouldn't mind being the kind of man that Jericho is, minus the all the grumpiness and problem drinking, oh yea and he has really shit manners too.

It's kind of funny how you can lose yourself in thought and immediately you're at the place you were going to. The silence had not broken and usually the standard protocol was that I'd go to bed while Tenshi and Jericho stayed in the living room and spoke before she would leave. This time was a little different though, I knew I should wait till morning to say something to Tenshi but what she said at the prison, I felt as though if I didn't say something now then the weight of my words would diminish. As Jericho began to fiddle with the troublesome door I put my hand on his shoulder and turned to Tenshi.

"Hey listen... I know I'm not your favorite person right now, but I just wanted to say thank you..."

I paused to gather myself; something inside of me was telling me if I didn't let this out now then I'd never get the chance. Pretty foolish, right?

"To the both of you. I know we didn't start off on a good note, but in your own way you two have done so much for me. Taking me in, giving me the strength to stand up for myself, and just being there for me. I didn't have many friends growing up and my family isn't exactly big. My mother was always there for me and I think I get why she enlisted you to take care of me. I..."

It was hard to get the words out; I couldn't really bring myself to look at Tenshi anymore so my gaze had shifted to her feet. The words I was going to utter, once I said it then these people had all the more importance in my life.

"I love you both."

Jericho was the first to react, reaching into his denim vest he pulled out a picture. It was a picture of a woman holding a baby, I peered in looking closer and it was a picture of my mother, when she was younger, holding a baby with a tuft of silver hair. Before I could react he took me by the back of my head, pressing his forehead against mine. We weren't ever affectionate with each other so any outward sign of it was quite foreign. I could tell it was somewhat awkward for him but my words had struck a chord as he gave me a forehead-to-forehead hug.

"I love ya too punk. Ever since the day ya were born. But I ain't gonna kiss ya and the next time one of your little girlfriends gets in trouble I'm charging you for my assistance in bailing them out."

I was about to object to the use of the word girlfriends, but I stopped myself as I thought back to his words, "ever since the day ya were born", those words... and the picture...they thwarted me... Jericho was a detective and quite perceptive, he knew I appreciated his words but that I also needed him to give me an explanation. I really only had one question for him...

"I'm not... I'm just an old friend."

I could tell he didn't want to talk about it and his answer to the unasked question was good enough for me right now. It didn't really matter either way as Tenshi came around us and wrapped us into a group hug.

"Look at you two softies leaving the only girl here out of this group hug. Shameful."

We stayed there for a moment and honestly I could count on one hand how many times in life I had been this happy. The only thing that would have been better is if my Mother and sister could have been here too. I never stopped thinking about them and it had been a while since I wrote them a letter. That would be the first thing I did in the morning. We broke out embrace and as soon as we got into the apartment I sauntered over to my room, it wasn't very big, probably the size of a standard dormitory. I'm pretty low maintenance anyway. All that was really necessary for the moment was the comfort of my bed. It called to me and with immediacy I responded to its beck, jumping on top of it with my arms spread wide. It didn't take long for my mind to shut down and drift away...​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2014)

*My New World
Zellous Kazama*

KKKSHHH

How long had I been asleep? It didn't really matter; the sound of the glass shattering and the reason behind it was the real worry. I could hear the sound of a struggle breaking out and I didn't waste anytime, immediately pushing myself off the bed and heading out the door. I saw four people clad in old school ninja garb complete with ANBU-mask and they had already made short work of Tenshi and Jericho. They had Jericho face down on the ground thrashing and kicking about as if he were bound, if it couldn't get any worse their were two tantos pointed at the back of his neck. The other two had Tenshi pincered in with their blades, one stood in front of her with his tanto pointed at her heart and the other with his weapon at her neck line. I wanted to do something but I knew that if I acted now that the chance to save them both would be nil. They hadn't noticed my encroachment into the open so quickly I dashed into the bathroom, making sure not to make a sound with my footsteps.

"It's clear you can come in now sir."

I could hear the door jingle and jangle as someone tried to enter, the joke was on them though as only Jericho knew how to...

*CREAK*

The door swung open slowly revealing a man with blonde hair and a long coat. I couldn't tell exactly who he was from my position; I was craning my neck around the portal of the door to see them. The man first walked over to Jericho kneeling to address him, I couldn't make out what he was saying as he was whispering and Jericho was growling.

"Zellous Kazama, we know you are here. I will not hurt you, I swear. If I had come here for bloodshed then my men would have dispatched of my brother and this parasite."

I recognized the voice but couldn't exactly how place it. There was an authoritative regality to it as if the man was some kind of aristocrat, which would make sense in a way, he had enough clout to get subordinates of Jounin caliber. Before I could step out though Tenshi began to speak...

"He's not here, he went to go make sure Hyuuga Ryoko made it to the safe house. Speaking of which those two little girls you locked away in a prison for months is going to be fine. Though if I'm a parasite I wonder what someone low enough to do the things you've done would be considered..."

In one deft motion the shinobi who had the blade pointed at her heart flipped his tanto and buried the hilt in her sternum. I watched unable to do anything as she essentially ordered me to stay hidden by saying I was elsewhere. Rage began to bubble inside of me as they treated my friends, no my family, like disobedient dogs, but I couldn't defy Tenshi's orders once again in spite of every fiber of my being telling me otherwise.

"If you don't come out then my men will execute this woman. Not that she doesn't deserve it considering she was the one that shot you and put you in that coma."

"Shut ya fuckin trap bub!"

Jericho roared as he continued to struggle against his bindings, but it was too late I had left my hiding place and entered the room. Instantly I was able to recognize the man in front of me, they called him The Most Powerful Man in the World, he was the man sponsoring the Chuunin Exams, and the man who had put Ryoko and Suzume in a prison, he was Natsu Nakano. He pulled up a chair at our small circular dinner table, all the while staring at me as if we were the only two people in the room.

"Good boy. Now sit down. It's about time I've had a chat with my little brother's new 'friend'."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2014)

*My New World
Zellous Kazama*

"What could we possibly have to talk about? I've known Tenshi was the one who shot me for months and I know they've been keeping it from me for months. You didn't have to come all the way here to tell me though."

I pulled up a chair at the table as I let the revelation roll off my lips. I looked over at the dumbfounded faces of Jericho and Tenshi. He had stopped struggling momentarily and I could see the tears welling up in her eyes. There faces asked the same question and since this might very well be the last time we were all together it was best that nothing was left unsaid. Especially if my gambit didn't pay off, for you see I hadn't changed since the mission. In my vest I had all my tools so if I could get Natsu to keep talking I was in close enough proximity to turn the tables...

"Truth be told I had put it together around the time Tenshi used that jutsu to get us to the Corridor. It didn't make sense that a bullet from Jericho would have that effect on me so it meant it had to have come from her. I wasn't upset at it anymore; I mean how could I be seeing as how they worked so hard to make it up to me. I thought that one-day when the time was right they would tell me. These people are apart of my family now and what happened before doesn't matter today. All that matters is that you're threatening their lives and I'm going to stop you."

I could hear my surrogate sister begin to sob a bit as she did her best to fight back the tears but to no avail. Jericho had taken to diverting his eyes from me, I could tell he was ashamed of the lie they had told but like I said it didn't matter to me anymore. We had come so far together, he helped me save Kirisaki's life in the forest of death and I actually volunteered to go back to that place later on. They did their best to help me. How could I still hold a grudge?

"Is that so? You think that's there only secret? There couldn't possibly be anything more that they haven't told you?"

His reply may have been in the form of a question but it was a question in the same vein as that show where they ask you to answer a question with a question. He was ineffectually telling me that there were more secrets, which had not come to the surface yet, but I was steadfast in my belief that nothing this man would tell me could shake my resolve or love for these people.

"Well knowing Jericho I'm sure he's probably done some shady stuff in the past but he was an old friend of my mother. If she considers him a friend then that's good enough for me regardless of what he may have done. Tenshi has taken care of me since I came to Konoha..."

I paused as I thought back to when I was in that coma. I had never told Tenshi this before and all of our futures were uncertain so there was no time like the present.

"I could hear her when I was sleeping. I wasn't always in that place, there was a time before I arrived there and I could here her talking to me. I don't know what she was saying but everyday she came and spoke to me. I don't know if you know this but I actually went on a mission with your daughter once. She is a really strong girl, but she had to be strong because if she weren?t then the sadness of losing her mother would have destroyed her. That?s especially true considering the kind of man she has for a father. You know the kind of man that would lock away two innocent girls to protect some sordid secret. Now you want to cover your tracks by killing us? What kind of person does that? Do you even care about your daughter, do you even care that you're the type of man she would be ashamed of if she saw you how I'm seeing you now?"

I banged my fist against the table unable to bridle my passion and intensity. This man was a despicable existence and he didn't deserve to live if he could do the things he had done, the things he was going to do. I couldn't take Nakano hostage, if I did that and let him go then he would still go after Ryoko and Suzume. Then there was Akane as well, with his money it didn't matter how strong Daisuke was, it didn't matter how strong anyone was he could just find someone stronger or get together a team of assassins. What if there were more people beyond the ones I know affected by this man? I had only taken one life before and that was to save the lives of others, I had reconciled it with myself and made the decision. To make the world safer... I was going to kill Natsu Nakano right where he sat, consequences be damned.​


----------



## Kenju (Oct 29, 2014)

[Reaper Code - A Hole Blown]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act 6)-

*
-The First Sight-
-Riokou of Silent Honors-*

I continued to make my way steadily through the large corridors of this underground lair with caution as the others beside me. Our modified states had been done so by the one ahead of us, Heivia. He stated previously that this way of changing appearances was more organic and stronger than of the transformation jutsu most had been accustomed to. To be specific, this would allow us to stay in our forms even if we had been struck by a heavy attack,

While walking, I continued to ignore the surrounded noises that buzzed us from all sides. It was all nonsense in general, so nothing of importance could be scavenged from the filth their words.

"Hey, Sugiha,"

.............

"Sugiha!"

...................

"Hey Sugiha don't you fucking ignore me!"

A man's voice blared into my eardrums, which egged me to turn to my rear at the source of that racket

"What's your fucking problem?"

It was a plain looking male with a stocky build in black vest with spikes on it. That sort of edgy visage screamed of a delinquent attitude. Which only further wanted me to distance myself from this juvenile confrontation. However, as the others neared me peaked from their side, I already knew I had an act to make,

But before I could, unpleasant words spewed

"Wait, you're not Sugiha, who the hell are you!?"

I pulled back a bit as our operation had already had a dent put in it. I couldn't exactly put an idea into place of what to do so I had only kept my lips sealed and was ready to put up my guard. Yet it seemed that this man's observation had not gone unnoticed by the other  savages around, as their heated eyes concentrated on me,

"What, now that you mention it, I don't recognize any of those four!"

Seriously? 

I clicked my tongue and my other squad members around had been put on red alert as well. Noticing the group of cannibals gathering like hungry beasts to a meal, we pulled closer and covered eachothers backs.

"Dammit, I knew something was up from the way they referred to each other by the same name but they can actually have some strange way of identifying one another. Just what the hell are they?"

"Yeah, our cover has been blown already, there's only one thing to do then from here on.....Not that I exacly mind after seeing what they can do,"

"You too, Riokou-chan? I've been wanting to see how the rest of you can kill. I know this will be an fun experience we can share with each other~"

As I try not to let her odd words bother my head, I focus on the force around us gathering closer and closer. From what I can make of their set group plan, these monsters want to try out some prey that they've never had the chance to clash with while in this underworld. 

"Enough fooling around, we'll do this the way we decided before!"

By Heivia's command, a vibrant light scanned across us and out disguised appearances faded into particles like dust. That action had been the trigger for these surrounding beasts to shoot forth at us. 

But that acted as a trigger in exchange for us, as we would not be so merciful and kind as to leave them with hollow wounds. At the same time, the four of us fired off from our heels. There was one thing the four of us shared with these savages, and that was simple;

Our aim was to kill​


----------



## Hollow (Oct 29, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
Training ? Raiton: Jibashi I



Yuuko looked up at the ceiling of her family?s restaurant while slowly chewing some shiitake mushrooms. The main dish of the house was stew today and her papa had made way too much. Not that she had any complaints about it since she got the chance to eat some of their special food. Her parents actually made Yuuko pay whenever she wanted to eat something off the menu, no family discount or anything. And her papa was so tired of cooking the whole day that the normal family meals of the Shinohara house were all made and created by her grandpa.

Grandpa really wasn?t the best of cooks. But if Yuuko complained she?d have to cook herself so?

But today was different. Today the girl had a whole pot of delicious stew to fill her stomach with. And she had someone to share it with as well, who was actually the reason Yuuko was currently keeping her eyes up high. ?Tora-sensei, don?t scratch your butt while you?re eating in our restaurant?? she asked coyly, afraid of the incoming answer. But there was no answer at all; the woman just kept on eating as if she had been starving the entire season. Well, it?s not as if they had any costumers in at the moment, nobody showed up past 11pm. 

Eating in the dark, Yuuko hadn?t even bothered to turn on the lights and her sensei hadn?t complained. Outside, the typical lightning lit the entire village up every once in a while and that was enough for both of them. Taking her mentor?s example, the girl just let the thunder do all the talking and dug into the stew until she had to unbutton her pants out of discomfort. ?Lightning, huh??

Yuuko peeked from the corner of her eyes. Apparently having also satisfied her hunger, Tora-sensei had turned her chair so she could face the window and watch the spectacular show outside. ?I think it?s about time I teach you a lightning release technique.?

The girl choked on her own spit at hearing that. Lightning release? ?Sensei, I only found out I had an affinity for water a couple of months ago. Shouldn?t I-?

?Don?t talk back at me Shinohara!? The woman laughed madly, getting up and moving to the middle of the room. ?You?re done eating your fill, aren?t you? Then get your lazy ass off that chair and start clearing the place. We?re going to do it here.?

Only delaying for a second more because Tora-sensei was scary if her orders weren?t fulfilled quickly enough, Yuuko quickly got to work clearing up the space from the tables and chairs. She really didn?t understand how her teacher expected her to learn a new element when she hadn?t even fully mastered water itself. It takes years for a shinobi to gain mastery over one element and Yuuko wasn?t even sure if she could use a second one already. Are genin even allowed to? Furrowing her eyebrows in both confusion and concentration, she finished her task for her life?s sake and started asking before being cut off again. ?I don?t even know if-?

?We won?t know until you actually perform a jutsu. I?ll teach you a simple C-ranked one and we?ll see,? was explained to her sensei moved a chair to the center of the room. ?The electromagnetic murder is simple and dependant on how much energy you put into it so you can easily go from dealing a light shock to an enemy to actually killing them. For now, you?ll be hitting the chair. No way in hell I?m trusting you with my life.?

Yuuko gulped. Not because of sensei?s little insult at the girl?s lack of abilities but at the fact that she would be possibly destroying one of her mama?s precious restaurant furniture pieces. ?Do we have to do this now??

?Yes.?​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 29, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō 
*Seclusion
_____________________________

My heart had finally calmed down but I couldn't bear to look at Raiken, not yet. If anything the look on my face would probably set him off, make him feel like he was in the wrong. I didn't want to cause a drift between the two of us, especially not after all that has happened. I was an idiot, to say something like that. Did I not know, or did I think I was ready for whatever he wanted? Regardless it was clear to me that I wasn't ready to push things up another level, but what was I to do? I've told Raiken twice now that it was okay, and going back on it now...It wouldn't be right to him for me to do that.

I couldn't do this to myself though. I wanted to be more mature, to handle these sort of things, just so Raiken would accept me more readily, but it was clear that I couldn't. If after every passionate and close moment we have I have to back away and take a breath it was clear that I wasn't ready. This shouldn't be uncommon, right? It should be completely naturally for someone like me; I mean we've known each other for what, five or six days? We don't need to be so hasty. That's right, we'll just adjust slowly, the more we get to know each other the more comfortable I'll be. That's what will happen.

After regaining my wits I slowly turned to face Raiken once again, walking over to him and wrapping my arms around his waist. He held me close, but I could tell by his lack of strength that he didn't understand my emotions. It's true, I didn't even understand my own emotions. Why I was even doing this. i just felt comfort within his grasp, as if a safety net were placed around me. But if I felt so safe with him then why did I feel pressured and uncomfortable when...No, I couldn't think negatively. Once I do I'll lose sight of all the good. Once I felt comfortable again I pushed against him slightly, looking up at his face.

"Sorry...I'm being weird."

"No that's fine, but if anything's wrong then just tell me; I can handle it."

"I-..."

"I know."

He responded, pulling me closer to him in a warm embrace. He didn't have to say anymore, it was clear he understood what I wanted to say. In truth it was embarrassing to admit, especially to a man of his stature; I probably looked like some little kid he now has to babysit, why he stuck with me out of all people I would never know. After about thirty seconds we separated, where Raiken stipulated:

"We have a few hours to kill, so how about you show me around the village? Truth be told I'm actually familiar with this place, but maybe you'll have some secret spots like I had."

He brought a smile to my face as he quickly changed the subject, but also allowed me to have control over what we did. In Sunagakure it was very much the opposite in the sense that he knew where to go, so he would always be in the lead. Here I would get to be in charge and chose where to go. A small smile formed on my face, but as soon as happiness had crept into my emotions a sudden force pulled it out, and that's where I realized; I had no ideas where to go. Not wanting to disappoint him, I announced happily:

"Yeah, I know the perfect place."

Grabbing his hand, I lead him down the stairs and to the elevator. It was clear that everyone else went on to do their own business while the two of us were bickering up on the roof. With the coast clear I clicked the down elevator button as the small containment box shot up from the ground floor. As we waited Raiken looked at me, trying to call my earlier bluff.

"Can you give me a hint?"

"No that'd be spoi-...Wait no I can tell you something."

I said coyly. Just as he spoke I thought of a good location. Truth be told it wasn't great or spectacular, but if we wanted a place secluded to ourselves, one where no one would think of bothering us, then that would be it. An eager smile lit up my face as I admitted:

"Here's a riddle:

It may not sparkle nor glow,
But it instead elegantly flows."

Raiken rolled his eyes, knowing he wouldn't get a more serious answer out of me. As soon as I finished with my little rhyme the elevator doors opened, prompting the both of us to enter. On the way down Raiken brought his hand to his chin, as if he were pondering what I had told him. It was pretty obvious what I was alluding to, but I'm sure he was just playing along.

"Hey don't think about it, you'll ruin the surprise!"

Raiken simply gave me a smile without responding. The rest of the trip from the elevator down to the ground floor, and our journey to the village gates, seemed casual. It felt like just two people talking their worries away, as if nothing dramatic had happened in their lives over the past few months. We were a good release for one another, and that's one of the reasons why I loved being with each other. As soon as we approached the village gate Raiken raised an eyebrow, asking:

"We're leaving the village?"

"Yeah but not far. It's only about a mile out."

Raiken shrugged at this, it was clear he didn't mind leaving the village. Unlike Sunagakure, Konohagakure felt more crowded and busy, I could understand why someone would want to get away from it all, to be more secluded. After quite a bit of walking we reached my destination, which in hindsight, looked a bit dull. We were in an open plains, with a semi circle of trees surrounding us. Next to the plains had been a small lake, with a sky-blue waterfall pouring in over the mountain. I turned to Raiken as I admitted:

"Truth be told I don't know many locations, but this one is always so reclusive. This is where I train most of the time; it's always so peaceful. But truth be told there's another place I need to show you, but you might get a little wet."

I pointed to the waterfall, implicating that we'd be going to it. Raiken laughed as he noticed:

"We'll you're certainty right, this does sparkle nor glow, but it is calm and small."
​


----------



## Olivia (Oct 29, 2014)

Raiken  ripped off his shirt, pants, and shoes, leaving only his boxers,  something that I had gotten use to in the past week. Knowing that there  was nothing to be done, especially due to the fact that I led him here, I  followed suit, stripping down to my undergarments, as I took the lead.

"The water may be colder than you would think, I wouldn't advise jumping all the way in."

I focused my chakra to my feet, as walked across the water front. Raiken  slowly followed behind as his feet touched the watery surface. It was  chilling, almost too impossibly cold to even stay as water, but somehow  it stayed in its liquid form. The two of us walked across the water  front until I submerged my head under the freezing waterfall, pushing  myself to the other side. I extended my arm through the running water,  allowing Raiken to grab it so I could fauxingly pull him through. Once  through all I could see in front of the both of us was a small entrance  in the side of the mountain, the entry way only big enough to fit one  person at a time.

"We can squeeze through, but don't worry, it will open up."

I took the lead, as the cave led into a mossy ground, and a cold rocky  surface all around. The entry way didn't last very long, as to where it  opened up to a small cave like fixture. The room wasn't all that big, it  was circular in shape, with vines lacing the roof top and fireflies  buzzing around illuminating the room as little balls of light. This  small room seemed otherworldly but beautiful. It wasn't anything like  the Kazekage falls, but it was at least something.

"So this was what you were talking about. Have you ever shown anyone else?"

"Who would there be to show?"

"That makes me happy."

Raiken shook out the water from his hair as the both of us sat down in  unison on the moist ground. It was relaxing, but all I really wanted to  do was fall asleep and relax for a couple of days, but I knew Raiken  wouldn't be up for it. He needed to find the unmarked, to find Satoshi.  We had to move quickly.

"About Satoshi...I'm not sure if-"

"It's okay, if you're not ready to see him then you don't have to go. I'll stay here in the village and-"

"No...I need to go. I need to see with my own  eyes that he's alive. If anyone can convince him to help us it should be  me, he knows me."

I was saying this, but in truth I didn't want to confront him. If he was  still alive, would he still be committing heinous acts? I hated Zell  for allowing Satoshi to die on the basis that we would have no idea if  Satoshi would kill another soul, but if he did...Would he have deserved  to die? It's all due to perception, no one can predict the future,  certainly I can't, so I was so angry with Zell...But...but...Maybe  Satoshi did deserve it. I don't know, it's something I have to figure  out when I see him.

"Besides, I need to see him, it's just something I have to do."

"Fine I get it. No matter what Lily says I'll make sure that we go to Sunagakure to find him."

I didn't respond, as I wasn't sure if this was something I wanted to  thank Raiken for. It was something I felt I needed to do, but not  something I necessarily wanted to do. Instead, I felt I had come up with  the best response. I leaned my head to the left, resting ever so  slightly against his arm, as my body cuddled up to his on the  moisturized rocky surface below our skin. ​


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 29, 2014)

To save an owl
Eerin Akarusa​
Eerin became silent hearing the weight of boots, one after another they drew closure until the child was stood in front of them. Her jaw dropped was this the real deal, she looked barely 13 - if that at all and brought countless questions to mind. First and foremost why did her attire seem something more fitting of a servant or maid, yeah she carried a sword but just about anyone could do that... assuming it wasn't just a scabbard. "Kaisho why did you and Ijona let mother hire a child?!"She asked speaking in some foreign lyrical tongue.

The owl turned to Eerin before glancing upon Suzume as she had begun to introduce herself and gave a far more pleasant demeanor, a pygmy owl he was rather small so it was difficult to appear anything more than 'cute' according to his friends even behind the silver plate that coated his head up to where his ear tufts were likely to be, behind which his golden eyes shun through. It seemed more like a decorative piece than anything practical or perhaps to shield his eyes from direct sunlight. The practicality came in the talons, a set of metal 'gauntlets' coated them ending in white tips.

He bowed his head respectfully, "My humblest apologizes for the reaction of my master. It is a pleasure to finally met you Sato, Suzume. This is..." He said giving some hesitation before deciding it was best he introduce her in case Eerin expressed her opinions in a tongue Suzume might understand. "... Akarusa, Eerin. We trust your journey here wasn't much trouble?"

This was almost immediately interrupted by a challenge, pointing her finger squarely upon the girl in front of them. "Hey! Maiden you shouldn't be playing with swords at your age!" With this the owl placed one wing over his face, an undoubted attempt to clone the humans face palm expression. "Don't make me translate that Eerin."

"Translate it! This ain't no playground we walking into. She looks more like that one chick inside the wooden hollow serving us that shitty food and horrid water!"

He sighed looking back at Suzume, "Sorry once more but my master seems to be questioning your capabilities as a shinobi - Please understand she isn't exactly the brightest individual among our clan, but she means well. Honestly my recommendation would be to ignore such a challenge, we are on the same side here and we should ensure we are full strength when we arrive at our destination.

But I digressed, the original plan was to explain things in more detail over a meal and drink but as you can see Eerin has got us kicked out. So do you mind much if I explained on the path?"He said trying his best to distract the two of them from Eerin's previous statement, he truly wanted to avoid a conflict something Eerin was making difficult right now.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 29, 2014)

Bureiku
Weapons of Mass Destruction​
Bureiku sat opposite the CEO of their little group, within the heart of the shadowblade railway gun. The room was made from cast iron, the floor was hard and cold even the chairs themselves left much to be desired in terms of comfort. Nothing like the clean brisk environment of the research labs, placing his hand upon the table it glimmered ever so slightly before a holographic image took shape over the desk. A map of what remained of the village of Fuzen, and as a direct result of the destructive nature of the attack what few assets they had lost in the resulting conflict between the two villages.

Bureiku remained silent as the individuals among them blamed and threw around insults at one another regarding the loss of one device in particular. Even the smallest assets could be worth thousands, if not millions worth of investment and frankly put many of the higher ups were banking on this particular device in question, especially after his mission report. The sphere he found in those ruins, the one that had disabled his suit was arguably the greatest threat and weapon at their disposal. If they could unlock it's secrets without a doubt any battle using equipment that relied upon computers or electrical would be swung in their favor.

But this wasn't quite the same kind of war people might expect, this had nothing to do with villages or the kages beyond their own investments into the black market weapons. In the shadows corporations and various other groups knew full well that the kages themselves were losing their power and influence, increasingly corporations had become involved in politic and maintaining the peace - fear was a powerful tool and no one feared anything more than to lose everything they had worked for or to grind the economy itself to a halt.

Before long both he and the CEO had enough and a simple tap of the CEO's hand was enough to draw everyone's attention, and it was no big surprise either. "Let us not waste our time throwing the blame around. It is redundant now, the device found by Bureiku has fallen into the hands of one of our competitors let us focus upon recovering it before they learn of it's true nature."

Bringing the palm of his hand up the image zoomed outwards, maintaining the same golden light that converged from his palm. "As I am presently disposed in dealing with the assault upon our vaults two days ago, I have put Bureiku forward. He is after all the most knowledgeable about this particular device. I recommend each of you pool your resources in an effort to aid him on this mission."

"Bureiku is a nothing more than a child, indeed he is a intelligent child but certainly not suited for a mission of this magnitude one mistake and our shareholders will be down upon us like a ton of bricks. There is a reason our actions have gone under the radar for so long."

"War is upon us, and so the perfect opportunity to destroy white. They struck Fuzen first, with luck they will seek retribution, and have resulted in a increase in funding from our benefactors an arms race has sparked. War is inevitable." At least this was something Bureiku could agree with in regards to this organisation.

Bureiku remains focused upon the CEO while his eyes turned to listen to the Finance Directors grievances. "We are too reliant upon his abilities, his hard light release can only go so far. Besides with additional funding I can further the development of my battlesuit."

"Which you refused to provide us the blueprints for, might I point out?"

"Sorry but I do not intend for another leak getting out to our competitors leading to this exact problem occurring again. The device should of remained strictly within my department, and in my possession."He countered the CEO interfering, "I tracked the device to this warehouse, Bureiku your investigation should start there. Everyone else will pool their efforts and resources into finding this device, I do not intend our greatest asset to fall into the hands of our competition."

"Why, you have yet to inform us what this device even does..."

Bureiku watched as all eyes turned to him for a explanation, he sighed sometimes he felt like this whole organisation was built around his very existence and his creations. "It's simple in concept, it delivers a payload of electrical current into the surrounding area in a sudden burst creating a pulse of electromagnetic energies. In simple terms, it causes significant damage to any electrical device within range which is primarily determined by the height of the detonation. If for example you did underground as it was used againste me then the pulse is very localised and has almost no range. In theory if you detonated it above a village, you could put an end to anything and everything that is reliant upon technology.... and even if that is minimalistic such as in white - you lose all data and information stored on said devices."


----------



## Olivia (Oct 30, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Below Zero
__________________________________

My declaration wrung through my own ears, as I could feel the shortness of my breath escaping my body. I truly wasn't prepared for this type of weather or the climate; where was I? Somewhere high in the snowy mountains? Who was this man? How were they able to build a fire in this freezing weather? I went to motion towards this man, but instead I grasped my arms, clenching them in a protective formation. I felt naked and exposed, violated in these harsh conditions. With anger brimming inside of me my voice bellowed to the man.

"I won't ask again!"

With a flicker of his eyes I turned to see a pile next to another pit with a fire. As my numbing feet stumbled I saw what seemed to be my chest, arm, shoulder, and leg plates lying down on the snow white ground. They were right here the whole time? Why did they take them off? I was safer with them on! I reached towards the armor before the man's voice yelled at me.

"I won't let you wear that! Not yet. You need to warm up."

I didn't have the strength to argue, and sat down next to my armor, slowly reaching my hand out to the plates, slightly stroking it. After a few seconds I brought both of my hands up to my face, rubbing them for a few seconds just trying to generate heat, as my breath formed a cloud in front of my face. The man walked over to me and sat down, acting more calm than he had been before.

"You were passed out in the snow when we found you, your clothes were freezing, and that armor was containing it all in. I'm not sure if you'd still be with us if we found you a bit later. You were experiencing a minor case of hypothermia, but the weather is even harsher than normal today, it could have been simple hours until you experienced frost bite and the like."

I just thought to myself for a moment. That's not a result I ever thought of, being frozen to death. I always thought I could escape any wound as I wished, but that wasn't true. It only prevented any sort of piercing or splitting damage caused to the body, but if I was either burned or frozen to death, well, there was nothing I could do. Those types of death are one of the slowest but natural ways to die, which makes my life cruel in a sense; when I die I want to go out like a flash, not something long or drawn out.

"My wife has your _normal_ clothes, she drying them as we speak."

My normal clothes, huh? Not the ones that I really wanted to wear at the moment, but they would have to do. This gown like dress I was wearing didn't suit me at all and left me too vulnerable, but I assumed it was better than wearing wet and cold clothes, so I'd just have to put up with it for now. As I continued to rub my arms, trying to generate heat, the man asked:

"Hey, what's your name, if you don't mind me asking?"

"My name...?"

I questioned for a second. It wasn't like I didn't remember my name, but it was more along the lines that I didn't usually give it out. My mission partners usually just got it through the mission letters, and I always finished my opponents off with haste, so there was no time to give my name then. What should I say? This man was kind enough to save my life, maybe I should be more personal with him.

"My name is Aurora."

He was silent for a moment, as if he was absorbing what I said. Relaxing, he laid back thinking to himself. What he could be thinking was unknown to me, but he didn't seem displeased with my answer. In fact he seemed to be reminiscing, as if my name gave him a fond memory. Turning his head to face me he responded:

"Such a lovely name; much like the Aurora's we see up in these mountain tops. You know this is the only place you can see it; none of the five countries are lucky. You're lucky though."

I looked away not wanting to relate myself to luck or anything else. My life has been anything but lucky, but even so something like luck doesn't exist. Luck isn't something that physically enables you to do something, it's only a matter of coincidences which line up in a row. The statement put me off but I chose to accept it. However his words bothered me, his wife was drying my clothes. If they weren't by the fire then where were they, and by extension, she?

"Where's your wife?"

"Sharp one, aren't you?"

The man laughed off suddenly. I felt as if he was going to change the subject matter again or something to that effect but instead he made full eye contact with me. It was a little threatening but I could tell that he couldn't do anything to me. He was harmless, but then why did he look so serious?

"Yeah she's at our shop. That's where your sword, hilt, and mask are too. We didn't know who we were dealing with so we built a few fires away from camp where you could wake up from. Here we would access if you were a threat or not. Anyways why don't I take you there, it's only about two and a half miles out."

"T-two and a half miles out? Normally I wouldn't complain about a distance that short, but I will have to carry my armor and I'm barefoot in these harsh conditions? Isn't there ano-"

"If you're going to be a baby about it then wear the damn armor until we get there."

I sighed, it would have to do. However upon reflection, isn't this what I wanted? To wear this armor from the get go? So why did I have hesitation now? No, I couldn't have hesitation. This is what would protect me. I grabbed the chest plate and strapped it around my torso, then grabbing the shoulder, arm, leg, and boots, placing them all in order. As expected, the outside was warm due to the fire but the inside was still very cold. Despite metal being a good transmitter of heat it still took a while in these cold conditions. 

"If you don't mind me asking, what's your name?"

"Oh me? All you need to know is that I'm from the Sato clan."
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2014)

*My New World
Zellous Kazama*

"Are you done telling me what a terrible person and father I am?"

He was completely unflappable; my words may as well have fallen on deaf ears. This man didn't care what I had to say and honestly I wondered why he even bothered to speak with me. We didn't know each other from a hole in the wall. Then again I was the most inexperienced person in the room, maybe he was searching for information on how much we knew. Maybe he was underestimating my penchant for saving the damsel in distress and thought I knew more than the basics. I didn't, the only reason I went to that detainment facility was to save Ryoko, frankly it was all I needed to know. Still it was somewhat unnerving he didn't order one of his goons to walk up to me and knock some "respect" into me. Thinking of it they didn't even so much as pat me down or make sure I didn't have anything on me. It was there mistake and I was grateful.

"It is precisely because of my daughter that I am doing all of this."

He stared at me with sharp eyes and never once raised his voice. There was an austere coat that rested atop his words but this just seemed to be his way. His answer though... I was having none of it as I openly scoffed at his reason for being such a shit person. It was laughable that he would use his daughter as an excuse to imprison someone who his family had known for years and perhaps even worse to imprison a tweenage girl. He was a typical villain perverting noble concepts for shitty behavior.  Taking a deep breath he began anew...

"You know my daughter and I can only assume you know what happened to my wife and my eldest son. They were ripped out of our lives and even with all of my wealth I couldn't stop it. I wasn't vigilant enough and because of that Edie will grow up without a mother. You know I don't readily admit this often, but I can see how it effects her. It really is all my fault that they're gone."

His heartbreak was very real, the somber notes of sorrow wracked his vocal chords. It was quite the dichotomy. How could someone so low have such palpable sadness? The pain of Natsu Nakano had warped and distorted his sense of propriety and his conscience. That much was easy to tell but my anger had not subsided, it only grew. I had never lost someone close to me before, I know it's ignorant to say this without ever having experienced true loss, but no matter how many times you get knocked down you need to stand. In front of me was a man who had never gotten back up, and even though I pitied him his misery was an infection that threatened those I held dear.

"You have to understand that we have lost a lot young man. It's not so simple to pick yourself up after you feel true loss, you'll exhaust every measure to protect after. You're right in thinking that this is not a valid reason for what I have done, but you have to understand... family is everything. I will move heaven and earth for my family and I will gladly burn in hell for them as well."

"You might be burning sooner than you think!"

My reaction was almost instantaneous as I flipped my mental switch, a cloak of deep purple smoke enveloped me, my movements were fluid like water as I planted my hands and pushed off the table. I torpedoed myself at Natsu veering off and wrapping my right arm around his neck as I reached into my vest with the left and grabbed a kunai. I held the metal harbinger of death to his throat pressing the pointed tip into his skin, nicking him and causing a rivulet of blood to stream down his neck. It would have been easy I just needed to rip the kunai across his neck and watch him bleed out on the ground; everything would be better if he were dead. He would pay for what he had done, what he had done to little Suzume, what he did to someone I cared for in Ryoko, and for coming into our home and threatening my family. It was so simple I could just kill right here and end all of it.

"Zell don't! Think about what you're doing!"

The protestations of Tenshi weren't necessary because in this moment I did think about what I was doing, no I thought about one person, I thought about Edie. I thought about our talk on the way to Tanzaku Town, it was so long ago now but I could still remember how sad she was that her mother was dead. This man didn't deserve to live but Edie didn't deserve to be alone either. 

"If I did this, even if it made Edie's life better in the long run, she would still feel the pain of losing you. The last time I made this decision and decided what was best for everyone I hurt someone I cared about...I think you really do love her in your own twisted way. I can't make Edie an orphan.

I relented and let go of Natsu but two things gnawed at me as I let him slip from my grasp. First was how his men didn't move in or even try to disarm me after my show of aggression. They didn't so much as twitch instead focusing on keeping Tenshi and Jericho at bay. The second was the placid calm he still exhibited not only while he was in my grasp but in the aftermath. There was not a trace of anger emanating from him which to me was odd considering I was the slip of a hand away from letting him bleed out. A wad of cash wouldn't be proper gauze for the wound so I didn't understand why he was so seemingly unaffected. It was almost as if Natsu knew I wouldn't kill him before I knew it myself, it was a rather somber confidence he exhibited at this moment. No one in the room moved for the moment until Natsu rose up from his chair causing me to back away a little. He was a bit taller than me, not by much, but the difference accentuated the gap in age between us. He reached forward landing his hand on my shoulder, I wasn't really sure what was going on as I awkwardly looked at his hand then back at Jericho. The mulleted man looked quite perturbed by the scene playing out in front of him, I couldn't trace it but the suspicion that the situation was about to go from bad to worse caused an ache in my belly.

"She's not the only one who would have been an orphan had you killed me."

He rubbed his neck with his free hand as if to make sure I hadn't slit his throat. His statement was cryptic and I already didn't like where he was headed. My heartbeat accelerated, it wasn't the sensation of almost killing a man it was because... well I couldn't have known what he was going to say next but I maintain that somewhere in my heart I knew, it's the only reason I could have felt the way I did.

"I didn't come here to kill anyone I came here for my family. It's been almost ten years since I lost half of my family and I promised I would never let any harm come to my child. But they..."

He looked at Jericho with malice in his sharp eyes as if the pyre of his anger burned so hot it could spit out blades to slice through my guardian. It was obvious that one of "they" meant Jericho and I was starting to mentally piece it together. 

"Family is everything Zellous and we are family..."

That's when I knew, I knew exactly what he was about to say and honestly I didn't know what to feel or think, I wouldn't until the words were actually uttered. Standing in front of me was not just The Most Influential Man in the World, no he was so much more to me...

"I am your father and you are my son."​


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 30, 2014)

Yukimaru, Kukiko
Exile - The Metsuke​
Life returned to her feeling a deep warmth convey within the palm of her hands, it was lifted momentarily as she began to open her eyes finally coming to her senses she had began to scan her surroundings ignoring the figure of a man stood several feet in front of her. She was still in the cave, left for dead perhaps?

"You are finally awake, well then perhaps you would care to explain your reason for being here phoenix, lost your way?"

Her father was no where in sight but she did find besides her the summoning scroll and a far smaller strung to it an addition she didn't quite remember. The individual before her began to snap his fingers, "Are you listening?"He asks

Her eyes finally come into focus and met his, a very tall lean built individual he stood at least a foot and half above her full height. His hair was a mousy brown and fairly messy with green eyes behind a pair of square glasses that appeared to lack temples rather sustained by the nose pads. His clothing was however, by far the most distinctive and elaborate features about him.

A black shirt with a tight turtle neck, black and grey with a diamond motif tucked underneath flat healed black boots.

His boots were decorated by a triple white line running from top to bottom on the fronts with being split by the two black lines, at the height of the boots was a rectangular silver buckle which hung freely over his feet. Covering his hands were green fabric gloves.

Over all these pieces was a trench coat with green inner linings reaching up to his ankles with an exception to his left flank where the ends appeared to have been cut short exposing his left leg and parts of his right. The trench coats collar extended at least up to his chin with two extensions located at the front of the coat similar in fashion to loose belts. Regarding this, she couldn't help but notice the whole thing was held together by countless belts, upon his left sleeve for example there was at least several belts with silver buckles similar to those that hung upon his boots with more located further down upon the front of the coat. His right was coated in a fairly solid black with a single patch of cloth that bordered the edge of the front. The most prominent feature of his right side however was the green strip running up the length of the coat, ending in a cross pattern upon his chest with two black clover patterns. Matching the green clover in the upper right portion of the split caused by this intersecting cross with the exception of the spider web patterned background.

He appeared unarmed but she couldn't help but notice the bloodied kunai held within his hand, the blood appeared to have clotted and long since dried so was by no means recent but gave her cause for concern. She didn't even think to question the fact he brought up the fact of her kin, "Sorry... How long have I been out?"She asked hoping to get this off to a good start.

The man brought up his left hand pulling back the sleeve of his shirt to check his watch. "At least seven hours. That is when I discovered you - you failed to respond to my question."

She gave an uncomfortable pause struggling to her feet, the man took a step back eyes maintaining contact with hers. "I... well.. we came in here to consult an old friend but... they seemed to have left me behind."

The man brought his hand up to his chin giving a resounding hum of thought, "That explains the unnatural storm that struck this area. Still not likely for a phoenix to leave behind it's subjects, even less likely it would do so willingly even the ice phoenix aren't that heartless."

"Sorry... what?"She asked finally beginning to catch on he was using a generic term to describe her family, or that of the Minami. "Who the hell are you?!"She asked recovering slowly from her ordeal with Yuki.

He pushed his glasses into place dropping into silence as the tables were turned upon him, she finding the tongue to ask him a question, "I am Kichirou, a Metsuke hailing from somewhere you should know dearly - I was investigating a matter on behalf of a daimyo. I recently been operating in Fuzen so it is only natural I am fully aware of both your clans. What I did not expect was to encounter one of the Yukimaru's member this far out."

"Your a spy..."She questioned. Now finding her feet firmly upon the ground supporting herself before she got a response, "In a manner of speaking, yes. I came here seeking cover from the blizzard that took shape hours before and found you."

"That was probably Yuki's doing. Ugh... what the hell did she do to me?"Kukiko asks leaning down to pick up the scroll and the one attached to it cautiously keeping one eye upon Kichirou. She fully expected his name to be fake, especially if the role he claimed to have was true. Hell he could even be lying about that even she had no idea who this man was, his face wasn't someone she recongised that was for certain.

"You expect me to believe you, why would you know about my family specifically if you been operating in Fuzen for your 'daimyo'."

He smiled behind the high collar of his trench coat and responded, "Certainly more intelligent than the last one. Perhaps you should take a read of the scroll prior to questioning me further, it might explain a thing or two about the situation you find yourself in, clipped bird."

She gave pause, clipped bird? She took hold of the scroll before giving a firm tug pulling it free from the parchment attached to it losing focus on the individual as she unraveled it and began to read;
_
'Kukiko you sought freedom and thus that is what I have given you however, as you may soon discover life rarely provides you with the freedom you seek. You passed Yuki's 'test' and by that one feat alone we allow your existence to persist, but only in a half-life.

You could say we clipped your wings, we sealed you that is why you felt the way you did. However, I am not completely heartless think of this as a challenge, in your present state you are incapable of defeating me and if you intend to return to us that is the challenge that is presented to you. The seal is far from permanent in this regard as a 'gift' I left behind the contract scroll and Kichirou, a Metsuke of Yuki. He spied on you prior to these events and will serve as your guardian from hence fourth. However unlikely it is you wake before his arrival, I recommend you wait for him should this be the case._

I would personally suggest you train in something that isn't Ninjutsu. You might think the world as something beautiful but it is nothing of the sort and only the strongest survive.'

Kukiko was not entirely sure how to react in many ways this felt like a relief of responsibility and expectations that were on her shoulders but that was almost too easy. If Kichirou was indeed part of Yuki's court then she had no reason to question his abilities but loyalties... that was another story entirely, it went without saying he was undoubtedly still going to act as a spy.

On the flip side the idea of going out into the world alone was... a dreadful thought so she wouldn't deny any help offered to her. "Well?"He asked her snapping his fingers once more.

"Give me a moment to think... Why are you so flighty?"She asked him and he pondered for a moment. "A metsuke is always on the move, otherwise the chances of his cover being blown are increased drastically. I tend to not like staying in one place for more than what is required."

"... I guess. If he didn't seal my powers I wouldn't mind moving right away but I suspect you already know how to remove said seal?"

"I do not, my duty is to gather information and report it to lady Yuki and master Izo or in some cases Izzard himself."

"Izzard?"Kukiko asks and he raised an eyebrow as if she was meant to know the name off by heart. "Izzard is the head of the ice phoenix, I very much doubt he wishes to see you nor you see him, chances are he would kill you for insubordination the only reason you are alive right now is simply because you proved you held the same strength, arguably greater potential then what your father held previously.

The Yukimaru line, and Minami for that matter like many other clans suffer from bringing new blood into the line of succession. Occasionally the opposite happens for reasons I am not obligated to explain."

"In other words, you honestly do not know why..."She sighed and his smile quickly became a frown, "Do not insult me, it's my duty to know. I know exactly why this has happened recently but I sworn to secrecy, I might be tasked to act as your guardian but it doesn't mean I need to awnsure all your questions and certainly not immediately. As for what to think..."

He paused then sighed taking a deep breath before commenting, "You act like a phoenix, rise from the ashes or more specifically the snow, become stronger and grow."

He continued, "We all experience failure from time to time. But when we fail badly enough, we are forced to face the enemy within. It is only when we are victorious in this battle with ourselves that we can be like a phoenix and rise from the ashes stronger than we were before."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 31, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*
THORN OF THE HOUKI
____________________________​
The air inside the tunnels felt dry on his skin and smelled of dust. That was the first thing the two of them noticed as Makoto finished digging and the two fell into the tunnel. It became immediately clear that the network of tunnels or, at least, the one they were in really _were_ an emergency thing. An assortment of webs and dusty lights lined the narrow walls, casting a dim orange illumination.

Jeeha stepped forward, flexing his fingers. "I'll go on ahead. Ren said there was a trap in front of us, right?" He said, though it was more of a statement than a question. Either way it was rather obvious that the auburn haired shinobi just really wanted to get to do something. 

Ren's lantern came floating behind them, along with the Houki's voice. The orange hue quickly melted away into a dark shade of blue. "Sorry about that. Had to take care of some scrub. Anyway, the trap they set should be roughly ten or so metres ahead of you. It seems to be a--"

Jeeha gave a quick nod and darted off. "Got it, man! I'll be right back!" And with that, he was gone, with only his reverberating echo to keep Makoto and Ren's lantern company.

"That damn idiot..." The Houki's static slashed voice came. "Listen, Makoto. I found out that the enemies are expecting you up there, so... be quick with your explosive tags. If all goes well, you should still have the element of surprise when the two of you come up. There are far too many tunnels for them_klsaag_--"

The lantern fell quiet. 

"Ren?" Makoto asked wearily, turning around to look at the lantern. His eyes widened.

It... was dancing in the air, shakily floating around and occasionally bumping into the stone walls. Static and electricity rippled and ran through around its cobalt blue metal shell, steam beginning to rise from it more and more with each crash. Then its lights shut off completely and it crashed into the ground. The blue light died away, fading slowly along with the life of the lantern, and orange came back to fill the darkness of the caves.

Makoto quickly entered his taijutsu stance, bobbing around on the balls of his feet to keep light and with his arms relaxed to be able to fluidly lash out at any second. Silence seeped in again. It was made all the more ominous by the waning embers in the oil lamps and the fact that, mere moments ago, the tunnel had been buzzing with sound.

Then he heard footsteps. Makoto shot forward like a bullet, bringing his right leg around in mid-air for his signature move. Dynamic Entry. He felt his foot connect with something, then heard an indignant cry of pain as his foe fell onto the ground and back into the light. It was Shin Jeeha.

"Ow! What the hell, man?!" He rubbed at his now bruised cheek.

"Oh god, sorry! I thought you were an enemy!" He broke into a series of lightning apologetic bows. 

"If I didn't know any better, _you_ were the enemy," Jeeha grumbled, getting up. "Alright, I fo--"

"Sorry sorry sorry sorr-"

Jeeha slammed his hands into both sides of Makoto's rounded head, intercepting him mid-bow. "*Listen*! Look, while I was looking around after destroying the trap, I found this little entrance..." He said, barely able to suppress the excitement inside his voice.

"To the hideout?" Makoto frowned, slowly sliding his head out of Jeeha's grip.

"Yeah. Remember Ren's little diagram thing that showed the hideout?"

"Uh huh?" Makoto nodded attentively. 

"If I'm correct, we should be right below one of their weapon chambers. If we sneak in through there," Jeeha brought his arm up, patting at his bicep. "We can take 'em out in one."

_Small fast forward next post._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 31, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*
THORN OF THE HOUKI
____________________________​
Makoto climbed through the ladder, following Jeeha as the latter made his ascend. He heard the creak of a poorly oiled trapdoor open. Rays of light pierced into his eyes, breaking in around the silhouette of his friend's figure. He reflexively squinted, his eyes having adjusted to the darkness of the cave, and continued to climb. The two of them made it out, slowly, into what Jeeha had informed him to be the Black Forest Relocation Group's weapon storage.

And what a weapon storage it was. The room was roughly the size of a small warehouse, although without the height, with the same industrial smell. Half-open, half-empty boxes lay cast aside on the ground, with the occasional spear protruding out of one. The walls were lined with shelves, mostly filled with various shinobi weapon pouches. The room was kept well lit with a string of filament lamps hung on the ceiling, bathing the weapon shed in an artificial white glow.

"Whoa, this place is massive," Makoto said incredulously, craning his neck around.

"No kidding," Jeeha said, kicking at one of the crates. "Seems like they've began to arm themselves, though. A few of these crates are completely empty."

"Quite right."

Jeeha and Makoto leaped back on instinct, backing themselves up against one of the empty crates behind them. At the same time, the other man stepped in through the entrance. Ouchi was a slim, bordering on lanky, looking man with brown hair. There was a classical handsomeness to his face, though they were somewhat marred by an unkempt beard and the dark rings hovering around his eyes. He wore a murky looking grey tunic, splattered with what looked to be dark stains, with a katana strapped to his side. The Missing-Nin apprehended his apparent foes with a dull look of surprise.

"So you two kids are part of the group that are 'invading', eh?" He observed after a silence, resting a hand at the base of the neck. A sharp crack was heard a moment later.

Jeeha stepped forward, a small fireball dancing atop the palm of his hand. "What of it, bitch?"

Ouchi didn't bother to grace that with a respond and instead only gave a disappointed shake of his head. He removed his hand from his neck, then brought both arms to his side rather nonchalantly. There was a patronizing air in his mannerisms, and it was clear that he considered neither of them a legitimate threat.

"And to think we threw such a fit for a group of runts..." He rolled his head back for a moment, as if to lament on the stupidity of the situation. When he hung it forward again, the glint in his eyes had changed. The dull weariness was gone, replaced with a distinctive and sharp blood-lust.

The two Konoha shinobi gave each other a nod of their heads, then darted forward wordlessly. They zigzagged in and around the maze of crates, their movements a darkened blur. Simultaneously, they broke out of their low dash and leaped up, bringing their legs in for a synchronized leaf whirlwind. The kick never made it to Ouchi's face, though. In fact, both their feet were kept at a perfect two metre distance away from his body - the length of his spear, which shot in from the dark to bat the both of them away.

Ouchi cracked at his neck again, placing his hand around the the shaft of the floating spear. "I'm Ouchi Hikatsu, the weapon-master of the Black Forest Group. Sorry to say, but this isn't your fight to win."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 31, 2014)

*Akane|Genin|Konohagakure*

*[Konoha Detainment Facility,  Konohagakure]​*​
[Doing Right Sometimes Means Doing Wrong V]​
-Prison Break, The Line that Should Have Never Been Crossed-​
 Tipping to the side Akane breaks the Top Spin and lands on all fours and as feral as any wild wolf she glares as the large four hundred plus pound man. Her canines were bared and she moved every bit the beast she was as Zell's fist slammed into the man's ample midsection, sadly. Even with the aid that Akane had offered up, the attack was little more than fodder to the big man, who shrugged the attack off like water to a duck's ass. Akane stands as the man glares from Zell to her then back to the Hound of Justice. Though he was unhappy about having to kill them, or so he said, that is what in fact he was about to do. Moving with speed that would beguile a normal person this mold of Jell-O exploded like a human rocket. 

-CRAAAACK!-

The tip of the warden's boot met the chin of one Zellous Kazama, if it weren't for the fact that the ogre just hit her new boy toy, Akane may have been in awe of how flexible this big man was. There would be no time for that, Zell was in trouble and Akane was the swamp girl of his dreams, or nightmares, that was going to save him. Hitting all four the young girl goes into her Four Legged Technique allowing a blue Chakra to flow off her body. Like a hiccup Akane careens off the hard cement floor and like a guided missile she fires in through the air, target locked. Though she misjudged Zell's speed thanks to his spin she was still able to snag the boy from certain death. Though instead of scooping him up like the fair maiden, she more or less snaps him out of the air like a Frisbee with her teeth firmly planting in his keister. Left buttock to be exact. 

Narrowly avoiding death, at the hands of a log sized leg, Akane hits the ground, her fingers ripping into the stone floor she slides with a skid. Her prize between her teeth, then like a dog protecting it's favorite chew toy she puts her body over his after dropping him. Eyes flare with the Bestialgan as she partly stood into her Beast Imitating Human tech. That wafting blue Chakra ignites to a dark navy while she growled from her stomach. She didn't know if her attacks would be any more effective than Zell's but she'd walk through hell barefoot before she allowed something to happen to him. Fangs bare and claws lock as she dared the large man, as he landed, to do anything. Anything at all. Luckily for the two Genin their combined effort had distracted Tanaka long enough for Tenshi to get back onto her A-Game. With the big man landing awkwardly the matted and messy bombshell took her opportunity.With a burst of Chakra she was off.    

Hitting the floor with the small of her back she goes into a slide. The sole of her foot slams into the big man's bad knee. Like a tidal wave, the ripples from the attack runs up and down his rapidly failing leg. With a howl the man stumbles forward, falling to one knee. While this is transpiring Tenshi plants the palm of her free hand upon the ground with the force to break her momentum and bring her upright. Like a long eared hare she bounds across the distance she made and lands on the warden like a black widow spider. Wrapping  her arms and legs around him, locking him in place as she snugged the hilt of the deactivated Epyon against the flesh of his neck. Frozen in place as he felt the weapon touch his skin, Tanaka beads sweat on his face and forehead. The game was over, he in a moment of distraction had forfeit his life. To a Kunoichi he had dead to rights and two snot nosed Genin barely out of the Academy. 

The irony was palpable as the Kunoichi whispered sweet nothings into his ear then with a flex of her Chakra it was over. The flash of death was quick and painless and the man's head rolled from his shoulders leaving a clean, seared, cut in it's wake. Like a mighty redwood that was just fell, it seemed like the entire floor shook when the body landed. It was over, or so they hoped. After pointing Tenshi to where the girls were, Akane now more at ease decided it was time to tend to her, erm, to Zellous. Pressing her breast against the small of his back she rested her face on his upper back. While caressing his rump, where she bit him, she rubbed her face across his shoulders and upper back, "It all right boy-o." is stated before she ran her free hand through his hair. Such a pretty color is thought just before Tenshi breaks up the situation before Akane could take it any further.   

Akane pouted at the harsh words Tenshi had for Zell as she passed them by, but she was the leader of this squad of misfits and she had final say in when they were to go. If she couldn't have further fun though, she would help the belittled boy back too his feet. Looping an arm in his she helps him to his feet, then cradles said arm betwixt her bosom with a grin as she walked him over to where Mizuirono was keeping watch over Ryoko and Suzume. At first the wolf growled at the approaching footsteps. Several bodies already littered the ground around her and fresh crimson matted her muzzle, however seeing Tenshi put the canine at ease. With tufts of fur slacking Mizuirono licked at her snout while backing away. While Suzume's body was close to limp, Ryoko with what limited reserves she had was helping the wolf keep an eye out. Tears of joy was running down her face when she sees that Zellous and Akane had returned with Tenshi. 

That meant, that meant that this asinine plan was just that closer to working. That her and Suzume was just a couple of minute away from freedom, the thought that Natsu would fight this was a fleeting feeling as joy swelled in the Hyuga's bosom. This whole ordeal seemed to be coming to an end. Releasing her 'mine' hold on Zell, Akane points to Suzume and explains in her own drivel how much Suzume weighed. Which was a lot though the young girl was in no mood to correct Akane on ethics when it came to a lady and her weight. Despite being so close to their goal, Tenshi's words were still as sharp as swords and as cold as an arctic wind. She was still very displeased with Zell. Even though Akane wanted to defend him, she knew it better to just allow Tenshi to get it out of her system. Women were complex creatures, even to the redhead who was one but she knew well enough to let one vent and not pent that emotion. Explosions were more dangerous than what was happening now. 

Even if it was at Zell's expense. Zell, as if commanded by her comment, walked over to the blonde half pint and pulled her over his back. This left the Hyuga to Akane who pulled the older teen onto her shoulders. Comparatively to Suzume, Ryoko was a leaf which meant that Akane could move more freely and with greater velocity if it came to that. Hopefully, as they made a bee line for the exit, it wouldn't come to that. Luck, however, seemed to always be against them. As the door to the outside world flung open the man Akane stole the Pizza from was on his game. With the Warden down and systems coming back under his control he was ordering troops from the fight with Jericho and Diasuke to the back. For an attempt at reacquiring the two level five detainees. Tenshi hisses from stress as she allowed two smoke bombs to roll from her. With a pop and flush of smoke the three hit the door and leave, hoping the smoke will buy them enough time to clear a great distance. 

A feat easier said than done when you are trucking with two near dead weights. ~ 

_-With Jericho and Daisuke_

With a flick of his wrist, Daisuke cuts two Anbu clean in two with the near molten metal that spun around him like electrons to an atom. Jericho was doing similarly well as he bashed skulls in with brutish efficiency. "They are a lot like roaches, squish one and two more appear." the royal comments as he coated one poor slob in a ball of molten steel before crushing it down to the size of a baseball. To be quite frank, the nobleman was getting tired of this and it seemed that as time passed the prison was starting to get control over the disruption that the R&D department was causing. This meant that in a few short minutes things were likeily to go from hairy to into the pit. Rolling his lip as the two fought their way through the body heavy first floor, the young man started to weigh his options. How he could do this and ensure that their allies would walk away. 

With the vilest of intent running through his mind he is taken to pause, that familiar feel of his sister's unique metal makeup is felt and it was leaving the building. He'd felt her hit ground level not too long ago and thankfully now they were moving. That meant that the Iron Born killing machine didn't have to hold back, he could as they say. Go all out. "Forgive me my new friend if I ruin your fun, but I do believe that it is time to take the kiddy gloves off." is stated. With a mere motion of his hand Daisuke lifts Jericho from the ground. He grunts while he felt his body go from heavy to near weightless as he levitated off the ground. To a veteran like he, this was even weird to Jericho. What come next was a showing as to why the noble was a one man wrecking team. He too was floating off the ground, though it was only a centimeter or two. A devilish smile slipped across his face and for the shortest of moments, his handsome facade was terrifying.

"See, the problem with modern construction, is the heavy use of steel and iron." is stated while he knelt. Placing a hand on the ground Daisuke concentrates which causes the entire structure to lurch throwing the Anbu off balance. Pulling back with all his might Daisuke liquefies every ounce of metal in the whole building and draws it to him. In an instant Jericho and he are wrapped in a protective cocoon of metal as the entire building imploded in onto itself leaving only a smoldering crater where one of the most advanced building in all Konoha once stood. With the settling of the smoke and debris all that can be made out is the hovering ball of metal. That is what one could call a wrap as the quagmire of metals dissolved into the nobleman's body increasing his mass near six fold. 

"If I were to suggest anything Mr. Jericho. It's that we catch up to our colleagues." ~~

_-With Tenshi and the Gang_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 31, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*[Konohagakure]​*​
[Doing Right Sometimes Means Doing Wrong VI]​
-Prison Break, The Line that Should Have Never Been Crossed II-​
The Anbu squad that was chasing them were tenacious to say the least. They blew through the smoke bombs like they were nothing. Now they were closing in on the exhausted trio and the two girls they sprung from the soon to be demolished Detainment Facility. To be honest, it wasn't looking good, Anbu were out of both Zell and Akane's league and Tenshi herself was running on near empty. They had to get to the rendezvous point, but at this rate the extraction may be hindered if they are captured and used as bait for Jericho and Daisuke. In an instant it seemed that their world was going to crash down around them as a figure appeared in the distance moving toward them. Akane growled at the sight, but soon, thanks to her sense of smell, realized that this woman was on their side. Suzume's scent was all over her and Gina walked toward them with a sense of purpose. An almost seductive smile fell across the woman's lips Akane and Zell ran pass her. She gave Tenshi a 'let me' wink as the woman crossed pass her. 

Popping her fingers she then places them on her hips as the Anbu neared. "Good luck boys, you'll be needing it." is stated as she pulled her hands in front of her chest. Her fingers quickly interlock allowing her to weave a complex series of seals. Gina was one of the stand out Special Jonin and what she specialized in were seals. All types of seals, even barriers that could render most feeble, even the highly trained unless the knew the counter Jutsu. Popping the palm of her hands toward them the Symbol for Shadow appears glowing an inky black. 

"Seal of the Consuming Darkness."

With the utterance of the attack, tendrils of pitch blackness snake from her hands before expanding back around her. For an entire block the darkness takes hold, though to those already inside it nothing seemed to change. With a skip Gina Body Flickers away as the threshold to darkness is breached by the Anbu. See, Seal of the Consuming Darkness isn't a true barrier in the sense of stopping people, no it was a trap. Once you cross the threshold of the technique you enter a world of nothing. You seal all your senses. Sight, taste, hearing, smelling and even Chakra sensing. All gone, all you are left with is your sense of touch. Using only the minimum amount of Chakra to use it, Gina knew the barrier once breached would only last a couple of short minutes, but by that time they'd be long gone and the Anbu will have lost their trail. That, however, didn't stop her from dropping a few explosives to deter their want to follow. 

The poor Anbu didn't even hear it, as their friends die in hellish explosions. It isn't until the dome fades away that they are left with just two of the group left alive. Behind their mask they look at one another, then to the mangled mess that were their comrades. The both nod, they'd loss the trail and it was time to report in. To their horror, as they turn back to the Detainment Facility, they watch the building collapse in on itself. In a panic they fire off toward it, to see if they can dig anyone out of the wreckage. The Hokage wasn't going to be happy, let alone Natsu. ~~~

_-Later, the Extraction Point_

It was over, done all that was left was for the 'legal ramifications' to be handled. But at this juncture the group could breath easy as they stared to say their goodbyes. Akane allows Ryoko to stand under her own power as Zellous handed Suzume over to her brother. It was hard to imagine that this little girl had the same power as this man flowing through her veins. At the same time though, it could be said that Zell how a newfound respect for Jericho. All that, however, is put on the back burner as the swamp girl closed the distance between Zell and she. The boy was already on defensive measure guarding his bottom. He couldn't have been more wrong though as she kissed him on the cheek. Rubbing a finger under his chin she gave him a playful wink, "You no haf be stranger, you can come by Akane's 'ome anytime boy-o. Ah liv behind dat doctor skool." ["You don't have to be a stranger. You're welcome at my home anytime Zell. I live behind the Medical Academy.] is stated while she patted his face.

Jericho chuckled at Akane's forward nature while Zell face blushed a bright red at the implications of what she may have meant. As Akane acted like a giddy school girl with Zell, Daisuke brushed the hair from his sister's face. Her normally bright blues were a dull blue with near no life in them. She weakly smiled at him, she thought she was dreaming while Gina pulled a few fingers across her forehead. "She's sealed Diasuke, we need to get her back to the hotel. There I can break it." is stated with urgency. Which was warranted, they needed to get out of there before they were discovered. "Ms. Kurihara is correct, we need to make haste." is stated. All in attendance agreed. "No worry, ol Akane get boobs 'ome." [Don't worry, I'll get Ryoko home.] the redhead stated walking over to the girl who gave the redhead a serious look, did she just get called boobs?

With a grin she pulled Ryoko's arm over her shoulders. "Akane, it's rude to call people names like that.", "Ah no mean nutdin' by it." [I don't mean anything with it.] is quickly replied back. With a job well done the groups vanish from the area they chose to meet. They had to simply trust in Jericho to smooth this over with the Hidden Leaf. ~~~~

_-Gina and Suzume's Seventh Heaven_ 

Daisuke sets his younger sister on a couch as Gina closes and locks the door behind her. She still worried that Natsu would send people after them, hopefully they didn't do too much research into the young blonde and that they wouldn't be able to find her here, in fact taking Ryoko back to the Hyuga compound may put them in danger. Jericho though, promised that he had it taken care of. "Can you undo what they did to her?" is asked. Gina looks to him, then walks to the couch. Placing a hand on the seal she examines it, as well as the seal that Tenshi put on her to make her lighter. "I believe I can have this off rather timely." is replied as she looked back to the other brother. The hunk was already back at the door unlatching it . "Where are you going?", "To handle some business, please keep my sister safe while I'm not here. The Sato Clan will be indebted to you." is stated as the door closed to. 

Already there as it clicks Gina locks the bolts again, seemed that the troubles from this event was far from over. "I hope your brother knows what he is doing Suzume." is muttered. Turning to the girl she sees that Suzume is curled into a ball setting in the corner of the couch. This was troublesome. ~~~~~

_-Nakano Mansion_

Two guards guard the gates to the large home that sat on the hill just above them. Normally there would be a heavier guard, Ninja mingled with the suit and ties, but Mr. Nakano was on a business trip to see his half brother and his whore. That however, didn't stop the men stationed there from being on the point. Edie was still home and they had to guard her with their lives. They quickly put their hands on the weapons on their hips as a figure approached. In what seemed like an instant Daisuke was upon them. His steely eyes locked with both of their's. "What is your business here?" one man asks with authority in his voice.  The nobleman scoffed at this bravado while brushing a lock of his hair from his eyes. "I'm here, my dear fellow, to see your master." is stated as he adjusted the visibly blooded scarf that hung from his neck. Seeing the sheen of crimson put the two men on edge.

The one to his left pulled his piece and takes aim while the other began to move his hand to his ear, "You have two options, you can leave or you can be carried away." is ordered. "Oh, that was so unwise." is stated. With a mere gesture of his hand the pistol is pulled from the guard's hand and instantly its pulled to its pieces. The ivory hand grips hit the ground while the metal components, bullets and all, float in mid air in the rough configuration of a gun. At the same time the metal in the earpieces are pulled from it's wires shorting the headsets out. Spinning his fingers the bullets pull apart allowing the gun powder to fall to the ground before liquefying. "Now" is stated as the liquid metal spun around the offending guard's body keeping him effectively in place. "I believe I asked to see your employer. My good man." the words were now cold, precise and too a surgical point which made the guard swallow hard.

"M-Mr. Nakano isn't here." is stuttered. The news was far from what Daisuke wanted to hear, but that was life at this moment. Adjusting his coat he thumbed his lip while he thought of what to do. He could break into the home subdue any who would dare to challenge him and wait for the ego maniac to return or he could leave a message for him instead. While the former would result in a face to face, Daisuke knew that he didn't want to cause that much of an uproar with Konoha. So he would simply allow a message to be delivered. Locking eyes with the guard he walks up to him. "I will have yo deliver a message for me then." is commanded.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 31, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*[Outside the Nakano Manor,  Konohagakure]​*​
[Doing Right Sometimes Means Doing Wrong VII]​
-Prison Break, The Line that Should Have Never Been Crossed III-​
"You will tell this Natsu that he will abstain from further actions against the girls he had locked up. Tell that gnat that regardless of what he thinks his money is or can do, that he isn't nobility and that he will be treated as the mongrel he is and brought to heel if he as much as crosses my family again. I reiterate to you, no amount of money he can burn will save him if he makes me act. I will pull his world from it's foundation and burn his legacy to the ground." is stated with a calm collected voice. Pulling a hand through his hair he takes a step back. "To make sure you understand, I'll too give you a message." is stated.

Pulling his hand up, Daisuke pops his fingers. The molten metal that circled the other guard exploded into a fine powder and entered the guard's body through his pores. Moments later as the nobleman clenched his fist the man howls in agony. He was being cooked from the inside out as Daisuke brought the metals to their melting point. A deep crimson paints the air a scarlet hue as blades sliced the man from the inside. Flesh, fat, blood and bile hit spatters across the ground as the man is skinned in an instant. All that is left standing is a grotesque skeletal sculpture planted to the ground with the metals that Daisuke had used. The man's jaw hung open in apparent agony while the bloody razor edges hung with meat and fat. 

"Do deliver my message will you." is stated as he walked back into the darkness. The man, who had wet himself, falls to his knees as his bowels evacuated.~~~~~~


----------



## Kei (Oct 31, 2014)

?Boss, I?m pinned down by these fucking water fairies.? 

?Captain. We?re being pushed back.? / ?We?re being pushed back. Captain.? 

?Yori-sama, the boy is getting away.? 

All the reports came flooding came flooding into her ear all at once, all because of him, his sudden arrival and his strategizes?they were all just  to perfect. Yori began to ponder the fact that maybe they even had a leak of some kind. An aggravated grunt escaped her before she shook her head to clear her mind of such thoughts. ?I will not be defeated by this man. He is just a pathetic shell of shinobi long lost.? She reminded herself. 

*BEEP BEEP*

?What is it?? Yori yelled into the line. ?Their jinchuuriki is ours. Mission complete.? Rita responded on the other line. That was the signal, the time for stalling was now over and done with.  _?Now is time to end this??_ The final stage of their plan would be coming to fruition. 

?Jirou. Collapse the entire earth around you.? Her voice boomed through the ear-piece and soon afterward a quake could be felt as a section of the village burst and sunk as if it suddenly imploded. Quickly he reported the mist that surrounded his area slowly began to dissipate; however, the Kirigakure shinobi were directly on his tail. ?Explosive Corps. Fall back to?.? Each member made a mash dash from their position to the exact set of coordinates each were given. _?They will create one straight line that runs across the village.?_ Once all were in the exact place they were ordered to stand, she gave the order. 

?Doton: Chikyū no Yōsaitate.? 
(Earth Release: Fortified Shield of Earth) 

A combination earth technique that required nearly every member of the corps to participate. It began to part the earth in a lengthy fissure that stretched toward from nearly one side of the village to the next, opening directly in front of each member, a continuous vertical stone structure raised out of the ground akin to the massive throne at Osamu arrived upon, as if to become the stairway to heaven itself. Out its back several outgrowths crashed into the earth directly in front of all the member like a kickstand to further reinforce the wall from attack. The size was impressive that it could?ve caused a solar eclipse if any more height was added to it. 

?Now, each member press forward to your cardinal direction. The time has now come to put the final nail in the coffin.? Yori ordered. 

?What exactly is she planning?? Yusetsu wondered to himself. Behind him Kazue appeared, with urgency written all over her face. ?Set, they?ve got Ryota,? The conductor held his composure, but his insides soured at the news. Someone she managed to snuff out their jinchuuriki and with this massive wall that separated the two of them.

?You are to late Yusetsu.? Yori visage appeared above all the village like before. ?A shell of a man like yourself could not have hoped to best me. Your mind has long dulled ever since the death of that pathetic woman from Otogakure. Consider this my final power play. Explosive Corps.? 

All around the village each member of the explosive corps drew bleed and wiped it across the palm of their hand. Yusetsu quickly gave the order to collapse the wall and attack with full force against Iwagakure; however, they were too late. Their hands simultaneously touched upon the ground, each on the far side of the village. North, South, East, West and Yori herself in the epicenter of everything. A massive seal traveled along the village each part connecting to another, each member of the explosive corps placed at the end of the massive circle that formed through out Fuzengakure. 

*?Kuchiyose no Jutsu.?*
(Summoning Technique) 

?Raze it to the ground.? 

In the mountain passes in Fuzenkagure, stood the people of the village. Their faces painted with worry, anger, sadness, and most importantly despair. Their home was invaded by the Iwa forces, they were forced out of their home, and the flaming pillar that once signified the fighting force of their representative had disappeared. Despair, crushing defeat, the realization that the worse was still not over, and the sinking feeling that even if they had prayed to the old gods and the new, nothing good would come out of this invasion. 

So when a huge bright white orb was launched in the sky, only a few turned away, but most of them watched. They carved the bright white orb into their brains. They etched it deep within their memory, and let it provide the fuel to the fire that burned deep within their soul. All of the anger they could muster attacked them for being weak, towards Iwakagure, and towards White. Men and women, watched as the huge bright orb sailed towards the middle of the sky. 

Along with another one, and another, they sailed through the air before transforming into a pillar of light. Whatever was in the light had begun to rise up into the air. It was all gone in a pillar of light that brighten the night.

Everything was gone, everything they worked for, everything that they inspired to be and do. Gone. Gone. Gone. All of it gone. Their homes, jobs, past, and now the future they wanted so much. All of it taken away in a pillar of light. 

Fuzenkagure was gone?.

Amongst the rubble, there was only a broken clan, a broken family, they were defeated. Their pride was completely crushed and the only thing that was left was the shell that they use to be. Everything was gone, and it all reflected in Kyo?s eyes. The emptiness had ripped through his soul, like a wild beast, leaving nothing but a crushing gap. As if someone skewered him with a sword and rummage through his body leaving nothing but a hole left, there was nothing inside him. No anger, no hatred, no sadness, only an emptiness that felt like gravity itself was weighing down on him.

Osamu passed the dejected boy, or was it really a boy? Either way, there was nothing left for Osamu to do, and there wasn?t a speck of fight left in anyone. Just emptiness.

?Goodbye?.? Osamu began as he walked passed Kyo, ?My grandson?.?

They were weak, and because of that their village was destroyed. They were weak, so all this is their fault, their ineptitude.  They couldn?t blame anyone but themselves, their own weakness, their own faults, and everything that happened was because they believed everything was okay. 

Kyo clenched bit into his lip as those thoughts rushed in his head, he was weak, and couldn?t protect anything. He couldn?t fight, and he couldn?t do anything but rely on the people when they should have been relying on him. It was his fault, and because of that everything was gone. Everything was wiped away as if it never existed in the first place. 

This was their weakness to burden, their weakness that will forever be carved into everyone?s soul. 

Everyone was weak and it was their fault. Kyo went over to his mother side and held her, cradled her body in his arms, and threaten to break apart as she didn?t respond to his tight hold. Everyone realized the shame of their weakness. Kei screamed in agony, the pain of losing her home despite her actions, it was just too much. She fell apart just like her village did, she couldn?t voice her scream because she had lost it, but anyone could see that she was had broken. 

Kou cradled Kei in her arms as she stroked the crying girls head, and Keisuke turned away. And soon just like dominos they all began to fall apart, Fuzenkagure was city of fire, was now nothing but ash and tears. Cries that pierced the night sky, wails that broke people voices, and the crushing reality of it all. 

Even sobbing could be heard in the rubble, Rex had snapped out of his daze, and he held Zo so tightly that it threatens to crush her body. Hot tears streamed down his face as he cradled her in his arms, his hands firmly around her neck trying to stop the bleeding he caused. He rocked back and forth as he knew if she died it would be his fault. He would be the reason behind her death and the thought had torn him up inside. 

As his sight began to fail him, he held her, hoping that he could transfer the rest of his life to her. If he could do one last thing before he go, and he wanted nothing more to be useful. He paid for the great phoenix that cursed his clan, to do a favor for someone as lowly and as useless as him, to take his life and spare Zo. He wouldn?t be able to live with himself. He wouldn?t begin to even think of explaining to the children of what happened. 

The sound of crunching behind him it caused him to jump, and turn around to the noise. By this time, his sight was gone, and he was blind, but he could tell it was Osamu. It couldn?t be anyone else that smelled like gunpowder. Rex grit his teeth as he stood up, the sound of snapping rung in his ear, as he howled one last time.

He wanted to be useful to his family! He wanted to be useful! Always, he has been called the idiot, and always he played the role of the fool to see people laugh, but his last wish. His last wish was to be useful, to be able to do something right for a change. And so with every fiber of his last remaining being he launched himself at Osamu, his body buckling under the pressure, but he pushed himself.

And he pushed himself for a prayer?.

God please let him help his family one last time?.

Let him do something useful for a change?.

_Please?.God?.Let me do something right for a change?.

Please?.Please?​_ 
As he finally neared Osamu, Rex felt something pierce straight through him causing his body to hit the ground like a brick and slide to Osamu feet. Rex couldn?t see, and he could only hear a little, but he felt the warmth that pooled under him. Rex tears began to stain his face?.

_Why?.God?..

I just wanted to do something right for a change?._​ 
Something cold pressed down against his head and Rex closed his eyes?.

_I?.I just?.Wanted?To be useful?.._​ 
*BANG
*​ 


*[Fuzenkagure Invasion Arc]
[End]*​


----------



## Hollow (Nov 1, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
Cults Are Incredibly Messy III ? Liquid Time: Yuuko?s First Date? I



Dancing? Little Yuu? Rindou made it sound like the girls were going on a date instead of just waiting for time to pass until the mission began. The mission? Yuuko couldn?t really call it that, could she? Had any Kage been informed of what they were doing, she hadn?t reported before leaving and, by the way it was advertised, she guessed Sano hadn?t really bothered either. Although it was probably nothing too dangerous, maybe not even worthy of being called a mission, she was curious now. 

As Rindou continued to mention activities for them to do, Yuuko pulled out the advertising flier from one of her back pouches to give it a light read. She had been only focused on the making friends part of the whole deal but both Zansatsu and Mion had probably shown for the activity only, given they left as soon as they heard it would only begin the following day. 

Yuuko tripped over her own feet when she read what this whole ordeal was about. A cult? They were going to fight a cult? Sano wasn?t very sane if he thought a group of genin could pull off something like that. She needed to get away now or she wouldn?t get to see her beloved Kumogakure ever again. About to make an excuse and run far, far away from the docks, the girl noticed she was still captured in Rindou?s arms that had come to her rescue during her little trip incident.

The girl needed to explain the situation and go back but?she couldn?t. Rindou looked so happy and relaxed, she looked older and more experienced and trustworthy. If she wasn?t making a big deal out of it then Yuuko shouldn?t either. Maybe it really wasn?t anything too dangerous. After all, they were going to deal with civilians, not fighters.

?I was in the mood for some tempura,? she answered the purple haired girl?s question of what Yuuko wanted to eat. ?Come on, I saw a restaurant while on my way here. It should still be open!?​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[With Eerin and Kaisho]*​


[To Save an Owl May Bring Personal Salvation II]
Liquid Time​
_- A Few Days After the Whole Prison Fiasco_

Suzume's head tilted to the side, the woman before her crooked her head to the small owl that sat on her shoulder. Sweat beaded on the back of the young girl's head as the woman spoke to the foul in such a strange language. She mustered a faint smile across her small lips, though to be frankly honest, it wasn't Suzume's first time hearing a foreign tongue. Well, foreign in hindsight as she was supposed to learn the language of her ancient people. Trying to be polite she stands there as Eerin spoke with her companion. A moment later the bird looked to her and Suzume almost gushed with joy, it was so CUTE ~

The girl grinned until it spoke, then her jaw stood agape almost hitting the ground. It. Could. Talk! This was amazing, she'd heard that animals could talk, but this was the first time she could recall that she had witnessed a beast that could speak a human language. With the memories of Mizuirono buried deep with that sand ball Suzume perked up, quickly closing her mouth realizing it was rude to stare in such a way. The owl asked how her journey was so raising a hand the young girl started to reply, but the woman introduced as Eerin interjected with a flood of that funny talk that she spoke moments before. The hand that raised to answer the foul's question was now drawn to her lip as she pondered what could have been stated to make that cute little fluff ball hide his face with a wing. 

Wait, was that owl? That was crazy as he more or less stated he didn't want to translate what she had said. Suzume gushed, she wanted to learn owl, it'd be a blast to talk to the fouls back at the Forest of Death. An overjoyed grin splashed across her face and she almost started to jump out of her boots in anticipation of asking to learn, but she'd not get the chance to do so as the pygmy owl turned to her after getting an earful from Eerin. Apparently the Akarusa wanted him to translate as her voice was stern and undercut any attempt at reasoning. 

Seemed that the woman was concerned over ability as a Shinobi, well that was silly. She wasn't a ninja, no she was a Samurai and though it was recommended that she not play Eerin's game Suzume was eager to show that she wasn't some little girl. After a month in jail, it would feel good to stretch her muscles. Well more than she had been on Gina's couch, curled into a ball of self pity. She swore on the way here that she would get stronger so she'd never have to face that kind of scenario again. That she wouldn't let friends like Ryoko and Kuriyama down again. That she'd be strong enough to call Edie her Nee-San. "Oh, you don't have to apologize Mr. Owl, Ms. Akarusa is correct. I am no Shinobi." is stated which seemed to bring a satisfied look to Eerin's face, this was some folly after all. Before the older girl could say I told you so Suzume patted her sheath, "I'm a Land of Iron Samurai." is added with a grin. 

Fixing to show off her blade Suzume is interrupted by the Inn's owner whom stormed back though the doors. A scowl was buried deep in the lines of his face and fire seemed to pulse in his eyes, "Didn't I tell you two to get? Now I find you trying to scare off a potential customer. Don't make me ...." Suzume interrupts him by pulling on his shirt, "Yes young lady?" his whole demeanor changed from fire and brimstone to sweet honey. Which pissed Suzume off to no extent. She hated 'fake' people a lesson taught to her by Edie, "You are a very rude person, kicking my new friend out like that and even shouting at her now." is stated. The man was taken back by such formal speech from a young girl. 

A moment later though she hands him a small roll of Ryo, much more than he'd seen in a long time, "Eh? What is this for?", "For what I'm about to do." is calmly stated as she walked pass the man into his establishment. The keep stood there with a blank expression on his face as moments later all his customers and staff came walking from the door with money in their hands. "So, what do you want to pay us to watch?" one man asks nudging the keep who had a sinking feeling in his gut as Suzume walked out attending her hair. "This everyone?" is asked as she allowed her hands to rest. One of the employees that walked out earlier counted heads and nods. "Yes ma'am." 

A devil like grin slipped across Suzume's face while she turned back to the Inn. Drawing her blade she allowed the sun to be caught in Muramasa's sheen. Standing to the side she takes a deep breath in before focusing, "Phoenix SONG!". The Chakra gathered along the edge of the blade rolls off like flame with a pressure wave. With a loud crunch it tears into the Inn at an angle. With a look of horror on his face the Keep watches as the upper two thirds of his business slides off and crashes onto the ground. A clean cut is left at an angle on the lower third.  

"Do I pass?" is asked as the young blonde turns to look at Eerin while boards loudly clattered about in the aftermath.~


----------



## Kei (Nov 1, 2014)

_[Aftermath Arc]
[Part One: What Remains]
[Kei and Kyo]_​


It was silent for the first couple of days, but as soon as one person started working. Then everyone else begun to follow suit, they couldn?t sit around all day hoping that they could run away from another attack, and so everyone pitched together and tried to reclaim the missing pieces of their lives.  The first thing they tried to do was find the missing people, in hopes that they could reunite people with their lost children, parents, lover and friends.

Kei put herself on that team, and she never had so many mixed emotions in one day. The happiness of finding someone?s partner and reuniting them, the crushing despair when she had to deliver the news that someone was either dead or missing, and the anger that almost engulfed her soul when she realized that someone did this to them. Someone had literally ripped the foundation of Fuzenkagure apart, and tore them to shreds. And they were scrambling to pick up the pieces?.

The second thing that was on the list was getting up all the dead bodies. Kei couldn?t do it, but she saw Kyo volunteer. She didn?t know how to talk to him after this. The news of his mother and family members in the hospital, there was so much that was happening that she couldn?t find the right opening to speak to him. Though what could she say to him, that the village didn?t say a thousand times over. 

We are sorry?.They?ll be in our prayers?.Be strong?.Don?t be strong?.

She wondered so many days while looking at his back that even if she had the right opportunity, she probably missed it with over thinking herself. 

The first body they collected was one of a mother and child. The mother was still hugging her child, and for a minute there was nothing but complete despair. The next body was of an old woman, probably too old to escape and was attacked by Iwa soldiers.  Each time a body was found, Kei realized that a person had died, a life was taken away from this world, and yet the world kept moving. It kept going on like nothing happened. 

Yet for Fuzenkagure the whole world had stopped for them when the last body was found. 

Rex, the only way they could tell it was him was the tattoos on his body, and the person who could only know that was Kyo. She remembered felt a crushing feeling of her heart when she heard that Rex body was found, and that Kyo was the one that found it.

How much? How much did they have to endure? How much did Kyo had to endure? Until the world stopped kicking them when they were down?  It wasn?t anytime soon, because tonight was the funeral service for those they found. A proper way of saying goodbye one last time, of praying for some type of rest for the next life, and a constant reminder that Fuzenkagure were a few thousand short.

The streets were filled with red, red hair, red eyes, and red clothes. Some people wore red bird mask, and some decorated their arms with red paint. The night sky never saw so much red in one place. Nor have it seen so many dead bodies piled on top of each other. At this point it was like a dull knife, it didn?t cut as sharp as it did in the first place, but it still hurt. It still stung deep inside their soul?

Kei watched from the crowd of red as people that had lost someone, that had someone in that pile of dead flesh, placed red spider lilies on the pile. Kei watched as one by one, the spider lilies were placed. Some cried, some broke down, and some placed and moved on. Kei eyes fell on the last people that went, and that was Rex Wife, his children, and Kyo and his cousins. 

No one tore their eyes away as they placed their lilies on the bodies. It was Kyo and his cousins that faced the crowd of on lookers?.

_?No blood?.No bone?No ash?.?_ Kyo started

*?No blood! No bone! No ash!?* His cousins repeated with him​
Kei swallowed the lump that threatens her tears,* ?NO BLOOD! NO BONE! NO ASH!?*

_*?NO BLOOD! NO BONE! NO ASH!?*_​
This was the reason why they wore red?.For the blood and for the fire?.

*?NO BLOOD! NO BONE! NO ASH!?*​
The crowd cheered, some pumped their fist in the air, and some began to tear up as they recited the chant.

_*?NO BLOOD! NO BONE! NO ASH!?*_​
Kyo turned around and so did his cousins and with a punch of their fist, the bodies lit up in flames. No blood, no bone, and no ash everyone cried out that night as the body burned. As they said goodbye one last time, to their friends, their family, their lovers, their children, and their parents. Goodbye grandmothers, grandfathers, and the grandchildren. Good bye to the good days, the bad days, and all the days in between. 

*?NO BLOOD! NO BONE! NO ASH!?*

Goodbye to the peaceful days?..Goodbye?.

Burn them all until nothing remains?.

No Blood.
No Bone.
No Ash.​


----------



## Vergil (Nov 1, 2014)

*Clash of Cults. 

In the Fire Country Docks.
*
Syuusuke had endured much to get to where he was today, but the feeling of peace and tranquility had been worth it. There was a time when wanting the latest and greatest was all that drove him forward, when he was brash, arrogant, ambitious; when he was a younger man. Would he call it happiness? At the time he thought that his suit, that cost him 3 months wages of an ordinary salaryman, gave him power over others; on the phones with a bunch of tickets in his hands buying and selling, playing with other people's money.  That was happiness for him. Going to parties and bedding a different woman every few nights was a dream; the hazy smoke in the upscale nightclubs, surrounded by his peers - bullishly laughing at others in a drunken stupor followed by the hangover in the morning laying next to a girl he could barely remember, arrogantly asking why she was still there. Manners were not something that got you far in the business he was in - it was all about yelling, swearing, making your voice heard over the crowd of others that were yelling and swearing. The suits only put a facade to others that were watching - the moms the aunts, the little urchins on the street: "He was a respectable businessman, doing respectable thing in a respectable manner." The truth was that it was almost exactly the opposite. In his line of work he had to be cut throat, aggressive - he had to be a thug and a crook. The only difference was that he got an office and it wasn't deemed a crime. He was scum and he loved it;  Alcohol fueled, sexually driven in the vehicle of ambition and oodles of cash, going 120 miles an hour with no headlights and not giving a flying fuck. 25years old and he had everything. Everything including deteriorating health, stress and a strange emptiness that could not be explained.

Of course the numerous ups in his life put a band aid over the consequential downs, but time, so renowned for being a great healer made the wound fester as the clock ticked by. The emptiness grew larger, the stress more intense and his health worse. The band aid had fallen off as the women seemed all the same, the alcohol was not enough and the cash seemed worthless. His hands shook uncontrollably, his mood was snappy and irritable, his once pristine suit was a shambles to the point that even his "respectable" title had left him. He looked like a crook, a thug. He was still great at his job but the lust for it had gone - the ambition wasn't there and he was getting crushed under a glass ceiling that he had no hope of breaking through. 

The scene was so different from the one he was faced with 20 years ago. The soothing sound of flowing water, the gentle breath of wind, the rough yet soft feel of earth at his feet and the majesty of the flame that danced on the candle. The four elements that gave him peace and strength that he would never have obtained in his previous chaos filled life. He was no different from anyone else - it was once the chaos had threatened to consume him completely that he had to change or he would be absorbed into it and become nothing. A heart attack at the age of 29 was the eye opener. A mild one, doctors said that it was merely a 'cardiac event' rather than a full blown heart attack but in the stock business you had to balance risk and reward. Sure you had to be aggressive and irresponsible but to be able to see the signs is what made you the best. Up until that point he had realized that his life was the one thing he had not been tracking. It was then that he decided to try and find a new path. Somewhere peaceful and the docks of the Fire Country served that purpose. The rolling waves of the ocean meeting land allowed him to put everything behind him. He had sold it all, all his wealth and given it away. To be free from those shackles whilst doing something good for the community was ....invigorating. With it went his hair and his expensive suit leaving a bald head and orange robes. He felt free, unburdened. The stress of his existence was gone and it was like a blindfold had been removed. The world in all its beauty was in front of him and it was utterly spectacular. The chaos was underneath him as he flew in the skies of peace and tranquility. Being trapped in the chaos for so long had been so oppressive he had realized and so when a raven haired woman from the cult of Jashin walked into town, Syuusuke could feel that aura of chaos around her and it pierced through his serenity like a needle. Her gaze wandered around the temple purposefully with analytical eyes.

"May I help you ma'am?" was Syuusuke's first question as he swept the path to the temple. 

Dark circles accentuated her red eyes and her long hair was unkempt, covering parts of her face. Her lips were chapped and her complexion was an off white. How she didn't look in the mirror every day and not see that she was firmly in the grip of shadowy hand of chaos was beyond him. She stood silently at his question for a moment, her white and red robe fluttering at the breeze at her back, making her hair cover her face even more like a dark shroud. Syuusuke had heard of, but never come across a murderous intent but he imagined that this may be fairly close.

"You have heard of His Lord Jashin yes?" the girl asked. And that's what she was; a teenager but one that had experienced too much at such a young age. Yes she should be in the chaos but not like this and certainly not at the hands of that monstrous cult.

"Yes and I..."

"That's fine then. I was hoping that perhaps it was simply ignorance but now I know it is defiance." she said without even the slightest bit of respect. Children in the Fire country were rowdy but always respectful to their elders - to see such brazen disregard to such a basic concept was irksome. Still, he had put away his rage and negativity to attempt a life with more peace.

"I understand your passion, it is something that I can relate to, but we are both striving towards peace, such bitterness will only give rise to more hatred."

"You understand nothing. One cannot have a passion for something imaginary and which does not exist. I do not even want to engage in a discussion for I may as well be trying to argue with the wind."

There was perhaps wisdom in her words. It was something that Syuusuke took on - the teachings were that there may even be wisdom in the ravings of a lunatic and that it was important to listen and understand for we may be able to apply that wisdom in a way that benefits us all. Ironically, the wisdom he got from that little statement flew in the face of that - Syuusuke was not about to get into a religious argument with a crazy, probably hormonal teen. He breathed in slowly - such negative thoughts were detrimental to his own well being.

"Very well. I shall let you go about your day....but just know that there may be a better way."

"There is and one day you shall see it. Perhaps sooner than you think." she said closing her eyes slowly and turning away and walking off. Syuusuke realized throughout that entire conversation that his jaw had been clenched and that his hand hurt from gripping the broom so tightly. His heart rate slowed down to more natural levels and it occurred to him that the girl had both infuriated him and scared all that was good out of him. He predicted he would not rest easy the coming night.

*
Later
*
Syuusuke found some degree of solace at the feet of the elder monk who had been doling out gems of wisdom since he had arrived. Syussuke was 50 now and whilst he looked like a wise old man, the children that were raised in the temple knew a great deal more than he. They had been raised on the teachings of the elder monk and it was ingrained within them. By dinner thoughts of the Jashinist had gone and they enjoyed their meal in the company of 40 others. The dining room was silent as they ate but afterwards Syuusuke found the joviality and warmth of the company of others. The camaraderie was greater than that of the drinking parties he used to partake in. The bond was closer and the trust was infinitely deeper. 

He retired to bed, looking forward to the next day and the days that would follow, falling into a deep slumber.

...

He was awoken by a strange smell. Sweet yet threatening. His body knew that it was dangerous and immediately his eyes snapped open. His breathing had become short and sharp, sweat poured from him and his heart felt as though it may burst. Terror. It was like nothing he had ever felt. He had a passing fear of heights was not too keen on snakes but this was the first time he had experienced such blinding terror. He was immobile out of fear and nothing he could do could bring him back. It was like a black sea that he was drowning in, fighting to the surface and yet the more he struggled the further down he was dragged. It was an endless abyss; everything he saw, everything he heard, everything he felt and thought of terrified him. The crickets roared a terrifying symphony, the wind howled as though there were a 100 wolves waiting to feast on his flesh, the ceiling seemed to be looming closer to crush him where he lay. There was a scream from somewhere in  the temple. He had tried to call out for help but his voice, too, was afraid to leave his body. 

There was smoke coming in through underneath his door and a dim red glow. His eyes could move, but that was all - they darted around looking for some sort of sense but finding only more objects of terror. And then she came. Through the window and Syuusuke lost little control he had. Her voice grated, her appearance terrified and her aura grabbed at his stomach and squeezed. He threw up but still was unable to move, ending up spewing it out of the side of his mouth.

"A better way. This is my answer to you. In your last moments you will know the touch of Jashin. His wrath and realize that your life has been wasted following a false god. You and your blasphemous filth shall soon be embraced in Jashin's loving arms. I envy you, especially the younger ones. They only had to lead a short life under this disgusting religion and now they spend an eternity with Jashin."

Madness. Utter madness. Even without this sense of fear he would be scared for his life. He could not respond, only lay there, his eyes focused on the demon. He felt something warm to his side and knew that she had set fire to the building. The screams were not in terror but in pain. Syuusuke was about to be burned alive but he could not take his eyes off the small silhouette of the girl that stood to his side. He wasn't even sure that she was still there or if it had been so ingrained  into his mind that's all that he could see. The warmth at his side started to turn into pain and finally his voice came out to nothing but a scream.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2014)

*Kagami Rei*

*Red the Dragon*


This human…

The scent of her brought back memories that I did not want to relive and yet the association that her scent gave (once I distinguished it through all that artificial crap she was wearing) brought about a weakness in me. A weakness that would surely be detected in my brethren. I was disgraced enough as it was – being defeated by three humans. 

I went into battle as all dragons did – with pride power and a little arrogance. It was to be expected. We were the great natural beasts of the world – not fuelled by chakra or any tricks; we were simply powerful by our own determination and our own luck. There were dragons that were weak and sought the power of chakra but true dragons were those that relied on our natural strength, I of course prided myself as being one such dragon. Until now. Now this haughty woman stood below me, hands on her hips whilst the two other insects scuttled about, sure to use their blasted chakra powers. 

But she then ordered them not to and had the audacity to order me around. Me! The most promising of all the young dragons and certainly the largest. I had bested countless others in both aerial and ground battles and this insignificant being sought to control me; and yet I was helpless to her words. Her eyes were small to the ones that I had faced everyday but in my mind they seemed huge and powerful – not once breaking contact as she spoke. She…had the aura of a leader. Certainly she had followers. Was I perhaps defeated by an elite? Those that were in charge in my clan wielded the most power and it would explain much.

After my loss I flew high above their clouds and watched the little people go about their day. This one lay as others tended to her. They brought her gifts and…then through sheer force of will she got up and participated in another event. Though I could not see exactly what the event was, I knew that after my injures it was all I could do to even train and yet she participated in what I overheard as ‘the chuunin exams’, some sort of rite of passage or perhaps a test?

However, it was not her battle prowess that made me obey this day as there were two others that were involved and I currently have no interest in them. No, this one, the one they call Kagami was swallowed whole. I erroneously believed that needn’t think about her any more. The matriarch of the clan was always scolding me for not chewing my food – not a mistake I intend to make again. The human played havoc with my innards and though there was discomfort in the early stages it was at the …climax of the battle that has got me so confused at this moment in time. 

Thinking that I could perhaps scare them off by eating one of her followers I swooped in, readying my jaws for a snack – but a stern word from her and I froze, quickly altering my trajectory and flying back up. I looked down. It mattered not that I did not hear the entire verbal order, it was simply her voice, her scent and her eyes that bore through me. I was helpless to do anything except to obey her. I thought that a mighty roar, one that had frightened bears and countless others of lesser resolve, I thoughT maybe that would make her run. She did not even flinch. What sort of human was this? Then she scolded me, as the matriarch would for making too much noise. 

I wanted so desperately to eat her. To finish the job and ensure I chewed her until she was a bloody liquid paste, but I could not do anything but obey. Memories of that sensation she caused me brought about strange feelings that were forbidden in my clan. I felt blood rushing to my head and I huffed out steam. This was ridiculous and yet there she stood – an object of my desire. A human! My animal instincts were taking over completely – I knew that I associated her with incredible pleasure and because of that I was at her mercy and my heart raced at the mere sound of her voice.

How would that even work? It would be akin to her loving some sort of ssmaller animal like….a cat. One cannot love outside of their own species, it was a ridiculous concept and I, the one she called Red, was in….love with her She even had a nickname for me though the amount of red that was on me was limited…..unless she was referring to my…ah…

And then, just like that she denied my hopes by telling me that we would be friends. Her reasoning was that it would never work out between us because….I was a fucking dragon and she was a human. It made the most sense. Of course it did. What other course of action would there be. We would be friends and I would be a pet? How humiliating. Surely I could not be a friend and be a pet, that way she would always have power over me when I could at any moment incinerate her with a mere breath. And yet, I followed her when she commanded – as if I were hypnotized. I watched her back and her hips and I don’t know what I wanted to do to them because nothing would fit anywhere!

Still, I knew she could tell me anything and I would obey; she could do anything to me and I would allow it; and through it all, I would be happy.


----------



## Laix (Nov 2, 2014)

NORTH
TWIN BRILLIANCE
*PART 2*
_________________________​ "How about we go do something fun?"

The girl North barely knew suggested, her brilliant purple locks billowing over her face as a light gust of wind passed through a shattered Fuzengakure. They had just met - quite literally _seconds_ ago - on what North assumed was purely business matters yet to her surprise this young knight wanted to run around Fuzen like two girls bound by estrogen and womenhood. 

What was they going to do? Sit down in a cafe and discuss boys? Talk about the best places in town to get a manicure? Even as a self-described feminist, North had strange misogynist attitudes at times that seemed to be mostly directed at the _damsel-in-distress_ type of girls. While Aurora certainly didn't look like that type of girl with her tomboyish appearance, North was still wary of her intentions and would much rather just get on with the mission.

She was conflicted. What could she say? _(Sure! Let's go to the salon and get our hair permed!)_ or perhaps she could just be straight and go with something along the lines of _(It's a no, I'm afraid. I'm here for a mission, not to socialize)_. The former sounded too eager but the latter sounded too harsh! North didn't want to come off as being too rude. She hated that feeling of being disliked by your peers.

Maybe she should just swallow her concerns and get on with it.

"Uh..." North gulped. "Okay, that... Doesn't sound _so_ bad." The uncertainty in her voice declared otherwise and exposed her true intentions. Even if she stated she didn't mind Aurora's proposal, it didn't take a psychologist to know that North wasn't feeling it.

Aurora tilted her head, picking up on North's body language. The girl was playing with her fingers and seemed slightly on edge. "You don't want to? It's fine if you would rather just get on with the mission. I only said so because I felt it would be better if we, you know..." She averted her eyes, now the one with an uncertainty to her voice. "... Can trust each other. I'd hate to be on a mission with someone who doesn't trust me."

Hearing her explain it like that, North began to feel slightly different about it now.

"Well, when you put it like that it becomes a rather divergent situation..." She let out a defeated sigh. North had accepted Aurora's suggestion and was going to roll with it, even if reluctantly. 

"Okay. What did you have in mind?"
​


----------



## Kei (Nov 2, 2014)

_[Aftermath Arc]
[Part Two: Tension]
[Kyo Side]​_


When were the days going to come back? When would everything fall back into place for them? The answer was never. Once something happened, there was no turning back the hands of time, there was only moving forward. It was the only choice that they had. Time stopped for no man, let alone Kyo. The young prince of Fuzenkagure had become the center of attention as of late. The boy had turned into a man over one night, and so had most of his cousins. 

The village lean upon them, they needed them, and because of that, they had no time to rest or pray for the dead. They had to keep moving, and fighting forward. 

?The repairs are going to keep piling up. I?ve never seen so many numbers before.? Keisuke complained as he went over the repair cost, the damages, and the reports of losses. ?How in the hell are we going to pay for all of this??

_??.? _The meeting room filled with silence as the cousins looked at each other, but most of their eyes fell upon their leader, Kyo, before looking away. 

?If we send everyone out, there a chance that we can get at least some of the damages covered.? Sosuke added before looking up at Soma, ?What do you think??

?Leaving us defenseless? I don?t think the people would feel safe if we send everyone out, or we are weak on defense.? Soma explained, ?We still don?t know if Iwa is going to come back and finish their job, we need our men home.?

?We can?t live in fear for all our days!? Kou was the one to object her eldest cousin first, ?That what they want right?! I refuse to just sit here with my thumb up my ass waiting for the next attack!?

In the village and at home there was a thick air of tension. There was a clear divide between the people and it showed in the meetings. Those who were scared of the next attack and those who wanted to attack, and then there were the people in between. Kou had begun to snap after Rex lost, and Sosuke had shared the same feelings with her. Though Keisuke and Soma had agreed silently that the best course of action was to just stay home and rebuild as slowly as possible without alerting the others.

?So what do you suggest we do Kou? March into Iwa? Murder as many men, women, and children as we can before we are stopped?? Soma hissed as she closed her eyes, ?As soon as they see us coming we will be killed! It?s not that simple Kou! Stop acting like a child and bring something constructive to this meeting next time!?

*?WHAT?!? * Kou yelled as she stood up and looked down upon her older cousin, who had the face of complete boredom_*, ?YOU WOULD HAVE THE VILLAGE LOCKED AWAY AND SEALED IF WE LISTEN TO YOU! CANCELING ALLTRAINS TO AND FROM FUZENKAGURE SEEMS LIKE WHAT A SCARED CHILD WOULD DO! AT LEAST I PURPOSE SOMETHING THAT WILL GET SOMETHING DONE!?*_

?Kou?.? Keisuke called out, causing her to snap her head in his direction, ?Calm down?We need to think as a family.?

Sosuke sighed as he looked away from the group, ?Yelling and screaming won?t get us anywhere, please sit down Kou.? Sosuke said calmly

Kou clenched her fist as she bit her trembling lip,* ?CALM DOWN!?* Kou took a deep breath as she hissed out the next few words, _?Calm?.How the hell can anyone be calm after what happened? Did we or did we not burn a good portion of our villagers? DID WE NOT FUCKING LIGHT OUR UNCLE ON FIRE AND BURNED HIS BODY UNTIL NOTHING WAS LEFT NOT EVEN ASH!?_

*?DO WE OR DO WE NOT HAVE ZO AND RIKKA IN THE HOSPITAL! WHO KNOWS WHEN THEY WILL DIE! WHO KNOW WHEN WE ARE LEFT BEHIND!? I WOULD RATHER DIE TRYING TO TAKE OUT AS MANY WHITE AND IWA BASTARDS THAN EVER LET WATCH ME SUCK ON MY THUMB AND WAIT FOR DEATH.?*

Kou took a deep breath as she calmed herself but the words pierced the tense atmosphere like a knife, and she realized it far too late as she watched as Kyo looked away from her. 

??.Kyo?.I?I?m?.? She covered her mouth as she realized what she said, but Kyo looked up at her for a minute, ?I?m so sorry?I got so angry?.I?m so sorry?.She won?t die?I don?t know what I was saying.?

Kyo got up and hugged Kou tightly, ?It?s okay, I know?.? He said as he strokes her long red hair, ?I know??

Kou body stiffens before she hugged him back. There were no words she can say as he soothed her. How could she say anything when she forgot how much pain Kyo could be going through at this point? 

?You won?t be left behind anymore Kou. No one is going to leave you again.? Kyo comforted his trembling cousin, he broke away from her and gave her a warming smile, ?Rex died trying to protect this village, us. I think he?ll be upset if you die?.?

Kou eyes began to water as Kyo rubbed the top of her hair. Kou looked up at her younger cousin, and for a moment she didn?t realize how deep his red eyes were. How big and warm his palms were to her.
 He began to look more and more as an adult as timed passed.  She moved her head away from his touch before looking down at the ground. Her actions were just a sign of how childish she was. 

?I?m sorry?? She said underneath her breath before Kyo shook his head

?It?s a stressful time for all of us.? Kyo explained as he turned to his family, ?It just means we need to grow tighter as a family. We need each other more than ever. We need to lean and be able to support each other, and not yell and scream if it doesn?t help.?

?Fuzenkagure is weak, that means we need to be twice as strong?.?​
The family that was present in that small room, all looked up at Kyo and wondered, how could he do it? How in the world could he manage to be so calm and so clear headed? When the world was falling apart right at their feet? There was so much happening in their lives, but Kyo stood strong and tall. He lite the way for them, almost like a lighthouse in the dark. 

However, the weakest one in the room wasn?t Kou?.

No matter how strong and tall he stood, no matter how he looked mature and clear headed. The weakest one in all of Fuzenkagure was Kyo.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 2, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Below Zero
__________________________________

My boots and such felt bracingly cold against my limbs, cool the the touch but stopping the immediate impact of the snowy weather. All I could see in my near by surroundings had been a white haze and a dark figure trekking up the hill in front of me. With every steps my metal boots sunk deep into the snow, making it hard to release and step forward, but I preferred this than the alternative, climbing all this way barefoot as the freezing ground sapped my strength directly. Besides if I didn't wear my armor up I'd have to carry it in my arms, no, it was much easier this way.

"Don't worry, we're almost there."

The man yelled back, his voice almost lost to the wind. But his announcement brought great inspiration to me, I knew I could reach a safe haven soon. A small smile lit up on my face as my pace picked up, bringing my legs in a faster and lighter motion, pushing off the snow before I sunk in. With every step I could feel strength returning to me, as admiration welled up inside. Was this an admiration for survival, or something else? I couldn't tell, but something inside me pushed me to continue on. The man in front of me was now scaling a near flat surface, but for someone like me I'd have an easier time getting up. I raced up to the rocky wall, pushing off the rocks and up the cliff side. I reached the top in almost no time, but the man quickly followed. Placing his left hand over the edge of the cliff I extended my right hand out for him to grab. With a smile he accepted and I helped him up.

"Well...here we are."

I turned around and noticed the sizable house in front of me. I was in awe at the size, but also the shape. It appeared to be made out of wood, but also seemed really durable and well made. I wanted nothing else to run inside and warm up, but I knew this man had to make his first steps. I walked beside him as he pulled out a key and placed it into the lock, turning it ever so slightly. The two of us entered the room for when I could hear an almost instant and boisterous voice boom out.

"Welcome home!"

The blond haired came charging up to her husband, holding him in a warm embrace. I looked on from the sidelines, assuming one thing; that this person must be the wife he was talking about. She looked at me with a warm smile, saying:

"Well come on in. You looked so cold out there...My name is Amaya and I'll make you a warm bowl of soup."

"I hadn't said a word and you assume she's 'safe'..."

The male Sato rolled his eyes as the two of us entered the cabin like home. I took a quick look around and noticed quite a few interesting tid-bits, there were many swords hung on the walls like paintings to be displayed. Not only that, but there were stands of some of the shiniest armor and shields I had seen. I knew I was always mistaken for a samurai, but if these people were truly samurai then maybe I had been living in the wrong country this entire time. He sat down at the couch in the near by living room, and I sat in a chair to his right, as silence enveloped the room.

"So...where are you from? You're obviously not from here because you can't handle this cold."

"Me? I'm from Konohagakure..."

"Konoha huh? We have a daughter in Konoha; she's a genin though, so I'm not sure if you know her."

"I assume her last name is Sato? Then yeah, I don't know her...Say, your wife told me her name, but what's yours?"

"Bah, I guess it can't be helped. My name is Gyousei, I'm the current Grand Master of the Sato family. This isn't our real home though, it's a small cabin off in the middle of nowhere; it's where Amaya and I use to get away from the daily life. You're lucky we found you, there's no one else in these parts."

"Is that so? Thanks then."

Amaya approached me with a steaming cup of a dark brown liquid, which I accepted gladly. After taking a sip I could confirm it was coffee, which I was ecstatic about. I took another big sip and then turned my attention to the blond women. I went to thank her, but she immediately spoke up.

"Why are you wearing that armor still? In this sort of temperature it'll just cool you down, take it off and wait for your clothes to dry."

"No...if it's all the same to you...I'd rather just keep it on."

"Fine...Your soup will be ready in a moment."

I rubbed my hands together trying to warm myself up, my eyes glancing to the nearby fireplace, illuminating the room. It was then that my eyes noticed, right above the fireplace, had been a sword and sheath so familiar. I stood up immediately in response, and it was clear to the head master that he noticed what I was reacting to. As I moved forward he got in my way, stopping my advance.

"What gives, that's MY sword!"

"Yes I know, and you'll get it back once you leave. We don't allow people to carry weapons on their person in this home."

I scoffed at this response but then sat back down. It would be better not to make a big deal out of this; especially since she made me this coffee and was making me soup. The both of us sat back down and relaxed, not talking for another minute. I started rub my hands together again, trying to warm myself up; I felt a little uncomfortable and wanted to put my antics at ease. My mouth opened and my voice came tumbling out like a hushed whisper.

"♫ Oh all the money that ever I spent
I spent it in good company
And all the harm that ever I've done
Alas, it was to none but me ♫"

"What's that you're singing?"

"Oh...just something I sing to calm myself down...I can stop if you want if its annoying."

"No continue, your voice sounded beautiful..."

"Oh...okay..."

I paused for a moment; I never really had sung in front of anyone before, nor had anyone ever said that about my voice. It was a strange thing to hear someone say that; it in fact lifted my spirits. I took a deep breath, trying to find the next words to say; the next words to sing. 

"♫ And all I've done for want of wit 
To memory now I can't recall 
So fill to me the parting glass 
Good night and joy be with you all...♫"

"That was wonderful; mind singing from the beginning so I can hear it all?"

The blonde women came in with a bowl of soup steaming into the air. From where I was sitting I could see a whole assortment of vegetables, some sort of beef, and a broth that filled the cabin with its aroma. I nervously looked away unsure of what to answer. I never heard people asking me to sing before in such rapid succession, but maybe it was something that they actually enjoyed. A smile crossed my face as I looked up to the women.

"Sure I ca-"

Out like a light my vision escaped me and I passed out of on the floor with a loud thud.
​


----------



## Kei (Nov 2, 2014)

_[Aftermath Arc]
[Part Three: Pain]
[Kei Side]​_




A lot was lost in the destruction. Family members, friends, jobs, and homes, things that weren?t so easily rebuilt overnight, and things that no matter how they rebuilt would never have the same feeling to. So there was a choice for the people, either leave to go deeper into black territory or stay at home and help with the rebuilding at the Fuzenkagure refugee camps. Kei?s family decided to go deeper into black, while Kei decided to stay and help with the rebuilding. 

The camps were just like she thought they were, hard. However, what made them hard was something that also brought comfort to Kei?s heart. The food rations were scarce and the packing in the safe zones were kind of tight, but it was because many people chosen to stay. They wanted to stay and help rebuild their home, many people said goodbye to their loved ones and homes, just to help rebuild.

There was a great sense of community in Fuzenkagure, even as they struggled. 

?Kei?.? Kei shot up from the ground as she turned around, dirt and sweat glistened on her forehead as she worked hard under the sun. Despite the cool fall air most people worked up a nice sweat on the cleaning committee in which Kei worked in.  Picking up the rubble and throwing them away, trying to get the streets cleaned before the rebuilding actually started. 

Kei wasn?t a strong girl, in the upper body category she was extremely weak, but with the summons she had it made things a bit easier. They made everything a bit easier for her and helped her out a lot, though they required constant attention from her most of the time and they easily got pissed if she didn?t pay them too much mind. However, Kei wanted to use her new found power to help as much as she could. The hands were her way of doing that, even though she didn?t know too much about them.

Kei smiled as she saw Jewel come up to her, ?Jewel, I thought you had afternoon shift?? Kei asked as she looked up at the sun, which still shined brightly in the sky before looking back at Jewel. ?Yomi having you run some errand??

Along with Kei and Jewel, Yomi had offered to stay and help. At first wondered what Yomi could have done at her old age, but Yomi had talents. She could cook rabbit and other wild game they found for her, so when the rations ran out, she would have the men hunt and bring something back. Kei never ate deer before, but one night the rations ran out before she could eat, and Yomi had prepared a wild game meal.

That was the most interesting taste and night in Kei?s entire life?

Not only that, Yomi was very good at building morale. Well her building of morale wouldn?t be constructive, but more so, she would say a bunch of shit and tell people to prove her wrong.  And to top off the beautiful thing Yomi could do, she was the greatest slave driver that Kei ever had the pleasure of working under. The greatest under her command most work got done in a day?.

Though it would take a full day to rest again?.

?Ah, no?? Jewel began before looking away, ?I was wondering if you don?t mind doing me a favor.?

Kei quickly nodded her head before ushering her hands to put down the rocks that they were placing in the trash.

?Yeah, sure no problem?.? Kei instantly said before gaining a small smile from Jewel. The woman never really showed weakness before. Jewel was cocky and confident, she always had something snappy to say, but at the same time she was like a big sister. Everything she said could be taken as moving words. So seeing Jewel like this, reserved and almost weak, Kei instantly tuned the whole world out and focused on Jewel.

She wasn?t wearing her usual sharp red dress. She was wearing sweats and a t-shirt, all of it was coated with dirt, but it didn?t erase from the natural beauty that Jewel had. The dark circles, the nude lips, Kei for a minute was extremely jealous as she walked side by side to Jewel into a small alley way. Jewel turned to her once they reached a dead end. She reached into her pocket and pulled out a small manila folder and handed it to Kei.

?Can you give this to someone for me?? Jewels said Kei took it and notice the huge bulge when Kei looked up at Jewel, she grabbed her arm, and ?Its 200,000 ryo?I was so lucky that I found it?So lucky??

?200,000 ryo!?? Kei almost threw it back to her, ?You shouldn?t be here with this type of money! You could easily buy a house in Kiri. This is enough to start over!?

Jewel shook her head, ?I?ve been saving up for months, it?s only a full month of work, and it?s nothing really. Some of my costumers knew me since I first started out and are really generous, but Kei. Seriously, I want you to give that to someone for me.?

The urgency in her voice made Kei snap back to reality, ?Do you mind me asking, why can?t you give it to the person yourself or why can?t Luz deliver it??

For a minute Kei regret asking that question, she watched as Jewel, strong and confident Jewel, cower for a minute. She looked so sad when Kei asked her that, and then it was back. That strong and confident smile as she said the next words that carried the same sharpness as daggers.

?No one wants a whore as a sister.?​


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2014)

*Mion

The recruitment of Jill Koguchi.
*
"Gyaaah! Gimmie another shot of that!" 

The bar was nearly empty as the number of suitors that had taken up the 'stool of rejection' came and went. The red head was left as she normally was, drinking alone, her head resting on the table make up a mess, hair out of place, tits almost popping out of her tank top as she sat legs spread across her barstool as if she were everything a lady should not be.

"Jill, it's time I cut you off." the bartender said with a stern look on her face looking at the time and wanting to go home.

"What?! C'mon Kay, hit me up with another shot with the good stuff." Jill slurred sitting up straight, adjusting her cleavage so it wasn't flying everywhere. "There, see I'm fine!"

Kay shook her head. "Manager'll have my head if I sell you anymore."

"Then gimmie one for free!" Jill giggled and started to get up off her stool and fell backwards off it slamming her head off the wooden floor and bursting out into hysterical laughter.

"Don't you have a home to go to? Cos I sure do!" Kay said with a smirk as she started wiping her bar down.

"Pfft, whatever. It's gonna take you an hour to clean up this bar with your slow ass so you might as well let me lie here."

"Fine, but if you go to sleep I'm gonna mop over your body with the toilet mop." Kay said continuing to work. "So you might as well regale me with your story. What brings you to the Fire country. I know you're a missing nin."

"Haha - probably because I yelled it out. Don't you hate it when the music stops and you're trying to tell someone something. Guess I kinda killed your business tonight."

"Sure did." Kay looked over to the bundle of ryo Jill had left her as a tip, easily more than enough to compensate for the loss. "Still it was an easy night and I'm going home happy." Kay saw Jill's thumbs up from behind the bar. "So, Fire country."

"Yeah - Wind country was boring. Sand, sand and more sand. Couldn't even wear a bikini cos you got sunburn in like 3 minutes. Nothing to do. Nightlife was pretty decent though but shopping sucked." Jill said lazily, recalling life in the desert.

"That's it? Most missing nin I've come across have some deep emotional reason as to why they left. You were really just bored. What about the missions and things? I heard the Wind country nin are awesome at what they do."

"Meh, I'm alright. Never was a star but I was alright. Usually my tits helped me win fights. Not that many female shinobi around  but I gotta say most times it'd work on them too. A quick flash and their eyes wander just long enough to get their heads lopped off."

"Yeah, I've seen that. Girls look down there as much as guys do. It's a different look but it's still there." Kay said, her own stare looking down to Jill's cleavage. What the hell was it? An E cup? F? How was she any sort of competent shinobi?

"Yup, the two big guns have helped out a lot." Jill said jiggling them and causing Kay to quickly avert her eyes.

"So what now?" Kay said quickly changing the subject.

"I dunno. I'm freelancing mostly. Just going from town to town, drinking, fucking and killing for money. It's a good life." Jill said with a sigh. 

"But..."

"But. But. But." Jill sighed again, "I dunno, it's still not enough. I want to...feel something. Iv'e done every substance known and it's still just not enough. Sex is fun if I find the right person, but it's only temporary and no-one can keep up with me. I even tried two different types of drugs, whilst having sex with two guys and a girl. It was a fucking blast but....that feeling returned. Y'know after I got all their crap out of my hair."

"I didn't need to know that."

"Nope but now you do!" Jill said triumphantly and yawned

"So your life is empty then? Maybe you should try and find something with purpose. Something good. You know, if you cleaned up your act then maybe I'd suggest fostering some kids. Though maybe not, you don't really look like the mothering type." Kay said and was met with silence. "Maybe I overstepped the boundary there. Sorry, but I'm sure you'll find...."

She was greeted with a light snore, "Dammit Jill, where's that bucket?"

"Wait." a voice came from the back of the room which startled Kay.

"Ah - sorry last call has already been given and we're closed." Kay saw the girl drift closer and recognized the robes of Jashin, She was clearly too young to be in the bar but Kay was alone and the last thing she wanted to do was piss off one of those lunatics."Oh...uh..." 

She watched as the dark haired girl approached Jill's unconscious body and knelt by it. She put a needle in her arm and walked away.

Jill's eyes suddenly opened and she slowly curled into the fetal position. Kay stood frozen, her back to the wall. She knew how to defend herself but she didn't have the ability to defend others too. She apologized over and over in her own head.

"I..it...hurts...' Jill had experienced pain before - naturally as a shinobi you had to, but this was a different pain. It was difficult to describe but it was as though her soul was in pain. Like her mere existance was pain.

"It's a poison. One that will make you feel increasing agony. Pretty soon a gentle breeze will feel most unpleasant."

"Why?..." Jill squeaked, "Bounty...hunter?"

"No. Recruiter. This was my message to you. This agony you feel? When I experience it, it's nothing but sheer bliss. Orgasmic pleasure like never felt before. I can help you get there." Mion said stroking her red curly hair.

"I..." The words were distorted in her mind. It was difficult to even think, but somewhere there was a spark of interest at this psycho's words.

"I can make you feel. I can fill that void. It was one that I had but now I am whole. To experience true bliss you must embrace pain. To experience true fulfillment you must experience it with others. I have a purpose for you Jill." the Jashinist dug her nails into Jill's chest

"B...bring it...bitch.." Jill growled and stammered, the pain was too much. It was as though her chest was pierced with a thousand red not needles. But the Jashinist was right, the emptiness was gone - the pain was so intense that she didn't have time to think about anything else. How far could she push it, Jill wondered. "M...more...!"

The girl stood up and kicked the red head in the ribs causing her to scream bloody murder. Kay shut her ears and hid behind the bar, repeating her apology. Jill however felt nothing more than alive. Her ribs were bruised and the pain was so intense it felt as though someone was continually striking her with a metal bat. 

Jill's green eyes locked on to the Jashinist's red ones and there was a mutual smile shared between the two girls. Mion placed her lips on the needle wound and kissed it.

"I only gave it a 2 minute life. You'll be back to normal soon." she said and sat on the barstool. True to her word the agony stopped and Jill panted, sweat dripping from her as she got up. she rubbed her ribs and looked at the girl.

"Give me a reason not to kill you right now."

"One; because you can't. Two; because you won't."  the girl said with a piercing gaze. That was some power she had. 

"What make you think I can't."

"The pain I offer is like a drug. It's the most horrific thing you have ever felt but right now...how do you feel?"

Amazing. She felt whole. After that Hell she felt such relief that it had actually sobered her up. 

"Fine, I guess."

"Your bluff is fairly easy to see through." the Jashinist purred and pointed to two soldiers standing to attention on their respective hills. Jill looked down and laughed. 

"Well, fine then. I feel great. I want more and I guess I'll stick around you to see if you are gonna give me what I need. What's your name, since you know mine?'

"Sonozaki Mion. A pleasure Jill. Welcome to the Order of Jashin."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha*

_*One for all and all for one*​_"Now, do as I told you."

"Tch, don?t order me around. It?s more than enough having to obey people with higher ranks than me."Akaya?s reply could only be heard by himself and the one beast trapped inside him. Letting out a sigh the guy closes his eyes and concentrates starting to make his chakra flow to get more active, running faster through his system. A moderately strong burst of wind is expelled from his body as an helix with the form of some sort of mist starts to arise from his feet surrounding him slowly until it reaches about one meter above his head. Suddenly a violent explosion is heard and the speed of the chakra increases the same as the wind caused by the turbulence in the air. Turning into a purple colored tornado of energy with the Uchiha as its origin, the chakra which seems to go out of control begins to stabilize before disappearing.

For some moments silence is the only thing accompanying the chunin until a cloak of said mist initiated its way covering all of his being. Changes started to be present in his body. His nails grew about four centimeters, his fangs grew as well while his black hair fluffed and ruffled a little. Opening his eyes, his dark slate gray orbs disappeared resulting in the arrival of an herochromatic pattern where a right yellow eye and a left green eye were present. Taking a look at himself, Akaya didn?t seem surprised at all, after all it wasn?t the first time he suffered of such a transformation although certainly there was a different feeling."I don?t see much change...though I kinda feel lighter, and the stress on my shoulders isn?t accumulating like before."is what he says with a monotone voice as his hands were opening and closing repeatedly, sign of the boy looking for some sort of change compared to before.

"Well, that?s the point. With you being able to draw out my chakra without me refusing, you won?t have to force the seal and your life span won?t suffer."

"Great, so you woke me up early in the morning for something that took no more than two hours. "

The annoyance in his voice couldn?t be hidden as he spoke, certainly today may have been his one freeday where nothing odd would happen but shamefully seems like the world would keep making fun of him until the very end."Well, you had to learn how to do it. I doubt Takao or the Dog man could help you here. If you kept being a fool and forcing the seal you would eventually lose your flames and your life."for a moment Akaya stayed in silence since he had nothing he could use as a response to that statement; his flames, contrary to what many could think, were not granted to him by his Uchiha blood but by the fact that the seal to some extent combined Nibi?s existence with his. His flames, were Matatabi?s flames due to his Uchiha chakra being sealed by the bijuu itself. For an instant a bitter smile appeared in his face. His genetic information, DNA, said that without a doubt he was an Uchiha, there was no mistake there however he had nothing an Uchiha would have, no sharingan, no fire release of his own and even more, if he were to try the side of his father?s clan, he would still be a fake. Add to it that his clan doesn?t think of him as one of their kin and you can easily see the problem.

A real Uchiha considered a fake Uchiha; a complicated topic indeed.

Shaking his head to stop thinking about something that had no solution, the young ANBU reminds himself of what the monster cat promised him before this little training."Oh yeah, Ni-" "Matatabi" "Whatever, it?s time for you to explain." leading the conversation towards the main topic he wanted to discuss, Akaya immediately demands an explanation of what the tailed beast meant when it said something about him being the only one capable of using its power. What was that all about? Is he perhaps one of those crazy people who had many personalities? And even if that were true, he shouldn?t remember it yet during the attack of Iwa against Fuzen, he remembered perfectly what happened.

"Fine. I assume you remember what happened in Fuzen perfectly, and also what you saw in that video about your fight against your clone." that?s how the flame beast commenced, sentence which received a nod from the fifteen year old."Probably what I said before was wrong phrased. It?s not that you have many personalities but rather you have many states of mind. It?s different from when a person develops different identities. There aren?t three people living inside you but your personality itself is divided in three stages." with each word coming from the ancient being of chakra?s mouth, Akaya was more and more confused"Basically it?s not that there is Akaya and other two people using this body but three parts of Akaya being independent. If you want a vague and ambiguous concept there exist _three Akaya Uchiha_."

"Oi, I?m not following at all. Three of me? Why would that even happen? If you are looking for seeing me depressed for becoming some sort of brain damaged shit, you are starting to succeed."

"Well, what did you expect after all you have gone through? The fact that you can still be considered sane is a miracle."

"Ugh..."

"The thing is that your stage of mind changes according to your extreme emotions. If i were to find a reason, each of them are there as your brain?s defense mechanism against strong emotions." the explanation kept going once the boy finally accepted that no matter how much he denied it, the fact that he snapped in two different ways to the point he seemed like two different people was not normal."In other words: the HUMAN, the BEAST and the WEAPON. Those are the three stages your mind often goes through as if it were a russian roulette."getting ready for this, Akaya just nods as if prepared for a strong hit "The human is you, the one person that everyone calls Akaya. The boy who can?t trust people, the one who considers his duty before anything else, the one who hates humanity, the one who keeps being hurt emotionally with each drop of blood he sheds despite the hatred, the one who once wanted to bring happiness to all of those surrounding him. THAT is what we can consider your human side. And this is the only state of mind that is capable of using my power." understanding a bit of that, Akaya frowns at the last part, there was no need to mention the happiness thing.

"And the other two?"

"Oh those are more simple to explain. The BEAST coming out depends on two feelings, and only those two. Extreme anger and fear. When you have gone around in the past trashing places like restaurants and the nursery you attended back when you were five"another thing he didn?t need to hear"You experienced them. After all, you just act like a cornered animal when it happens; you bare your fangs and try to crush everything in your path so no one gets close. You only seek destruction. By the way, Takao and the Dog boy call you _Yaban_ when that happens." remembering the video of his fight, he had to agree with it; he lost reason and although his physical capabilities seemed to increase, he was easy prey.

"Wait, they knew about this and never told me? What the heck man?"

"Well, they probably thought it was no big deal."

"Tch."

"And then the final stage and most dangerous one:  The WEAPON. Contrary to the sudden rampages you usually go through when you are mad or shitting your pants, this one has only happened three times. Sorrow and frustration are what brings this one out. If I were to describe it, a _cold-hearted Akaya_ is what we would get. As if you were a machine, you only seek for death. The first time I was almost sure that you may have had some sort of contract with the Shinigami for this. The _perfect assassin_ is what you turn into. And your teachers called him _Ketsueki_."

For Akaya this was not easy to accept of course. The beast was pretty much telling him that he was some lame bastard with delusions and personality changes. His mind was a complete mess in the moment."Wait, then why did I tell carrot-head that my name was Lynx?""_Ketsueki_ has appeared only during your ANBU missions until now, since it?s like you are in trance, I wouldn?t be surprised if you believe that?s your name in those moments."

"So basically...I am fucked in the head?"

"Pretty much...Probably if you could come to terms with yourself you would go back to normal but i can?t say anything for sure."

"Shit..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 3, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Station, Sunagakure]​*​
[Sasori's Hidden Arts]​
_-The Thin Line Frays-_​

​
-CRACK!-

A moment after his vision is filled with the fist of his second Sensei the boy feels his entire body shudder. A grunt escapes his lips and as his visions doubles then blurs as he feels a warm sensation trickle down over his lips. In one thunderous blow Naoko had rattle his brains and broken his nose. Like a sack of potatoes dropped to the floor Satoshi crumples to the station platform with his white locks just a sheet of paper between his head and the ground. Vision in a haze and ears ringing loudly he sees a form move over him with a hand or arm held out. A motion catches his eyes as they slowly glaze over. He knew what it was as he tries to swallow, Naoko was putting her stinger on. A weapon that he'd seen in action. Hell, he faced it down once or twice. He was about to die. 

"That, oh that was for spending all that money" 

The voice rang around the air like an echo, a ghost. Something that he couldn't quite grasp, but the meaning was still there. The tone and sharpness of the echo. She was mad, probably over the money. Trying to focus he sees her form twist something on her arm, she was setting the poison she was about to use on him. She was deadly serious over this. In moments he'd be seeing his short life flash before his eyes. A smile crept over his lips though, some of the last things that would go through his mind was Kei. Sadly, he'd not be helping her ascend to the throne of the world. 'Any Last Words?' Yeah, if he could muster the fortitude to speak before he died, he'd tell her to use softener on her tits, that or have a kid or two so they'd get bigger. 

Knelling down she grabs a hold his hair and pulls his head from the ground, lining the tip of her stinger between his eyes her lips curled to a scowl, "Before you die, do you want to tell me who the whore was you spent all that money on. I need to pay my respect to her as well." is growled. Ears still ringing Satoshi just makes out what was said, the logical part that tried to restrain him cried for him to shut up, but the lust he had for Kei made him want to defend her. He didn't have to though, little Rikka who was hiding behind the luggage was now up in Naoko's face. Her little finger digging into her shoulder, "She _isn't_ a whore Naoko, she is one of the nicest ladies I've ever met. Unlike you." is hissed as she tried to shove the woman off Satoshi. Naoko, however, was far too strong for that tactic and she just brushed the shove off. 

"Don't press it little girl, I'll deal with any insolence from you in a moment." like the pit viper she was Naoko hissed the threat, "So Satoshi, you going to tell me who it is, or do I pry it from your little sister over there?" the tip of the stinger turned up, allowing the deadly toxin on it's tip to glisten in the moonlight. "You know this one well, a very potent Tetrodotoxin. Very agonizing, she'll pull the skin off her own bones." is almost whispered. "Her name is Kei, so leave him alone Naoko he didn't spend the money, I did!" is shouted. The proclamation made the woman drop Satoshi then standing from over him she stalked toward the little girl. Squatting next to the girl she pulled the gauntlet back as if to strike. With Satoshi still woozy from the two blows to his head every move he made was too late, he was going to lose her. Naoko was going to kill Rikka right before his eyes.

What happened instead surprised the Puppeteer, the sociopath embraced the girl, "Never take a fall for a man or boy, regardless of the truth." is stated while she rubbed Rikka's hair. "Well naw, dat touchin'. Truly dat is. Glad Ah no had to break it up." is stated. From across the platform Ryota walks toward them. Looking down at Satoshi who was still recovering from the blow to the head, he grins and shakes his head. "Dat wan nasty right jab." is chuckled. Offering a hand Naoko walks up to him the ire around her was palpable. You could cut it with a knife and it was obvious that she blamed him as much as she did Satoshi for them loosing money on this little mission because of some girl named Kei. "What do YOU want, you cost me.. '!'...." Naoko is silenced by a finger being placed on her lips. 

"Naw, naw. No need fo' all dat. Ah 'ere 'cause Ah talk to Lady Yomi a bit ago." is stated. Reaching into the folds of his robes he pulls out two small bags and place them in Naoko's hands. "Dat a small bonus cher, Ah also had ah hundred thousand Ryo put in you account." is added with a bit of a smirk. "Why?" finally up to his knees Satoshi was able to speak while he wiped blood off his lips and from his nose. Why indeed, that was the million Ryo question. One that would be given a very simple lie as an answer. Since the truth would be too much to handle, at this point in their professional relationships. "Lak Ah say, Yomi, she ah gud friend o' mine. She told me the effort dat Satoshi 'ere put into it, went de extra mile to cover 'is tracks. So, Ah give ah lil bonus so to say. Cher also tell meh dat Satoshi 'ere may 'ave loss ah lil money on dis deal." is given. 

The Genin doubted the story, but at least it seemed to sate Naoko's temper. That, in hindsight, will be all that mattered as Rikka pulled one of the boy's arms over her shoulder. "I'm fine, I can walk. I can walk." is quickly spoke as he pulled up from her. The young girl puffed her cheeks out. Satoshi was that way though as he walked up to their things. Grabbing them up he pulled his gaze to where Ryota was, the man was gone. "So ...", "B'fo' Ah fo'get." Ryota appeared next to him with a Body Flicker. From his robes he pulled a envelope.  Dat w'ere Ah stayin'. Wen you settle in, you need to come by." again within a blink of an eye the man was gone. Thumbing the letter open he sees a small folded note inside. "So, what safe house did you choose?" is asked as he unfolded the note. 

"The one under the Kazekage's nose, I figured if they decided we were expendable... The last place they'd look at first was at their feet." is replied. Satoshi nods, it was a good idea. Or so he hoped. "What do you think he wants us to come by for?", "I couldn't say, knowing him it could be anything or... nothing." the answer rolled off his lips rather sourly as he pulled the bags over his shoulder. 

"So, have you decided on a Village for us to relocate to?", "I have an idea." ~


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 3, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ichi Inuzuka's Bizarre Adventures...*


Ichi stares into her tea as they sit in the shop, the puppies curled into the young Inuzuka's backpack to sleep.  ?I-I hope y-y-you are enjoying yourself.  The two of th-them are used t-t-to their nap right a-a-a-about now...? Her eyes glance up at the boys, then back down again, ?S-sorry if we are m-more of a b-bother than y-y-you wanted.? she turns her cup in her hands then looks up past her spectacles at Kisei, her mind flickering back to what she had started to do with Taneda, and her self esteem training. ?I-I'll try harder t-to be b-b-better company.  I-I mean, if you would like.?

_'Yep, yep, there you go again Ichi, screwing everything up.  Everytime you try, it just blows right back up in your face.'_ she lets off a long, heavy sigh as she sets the tea cup down, the glass shattering from the very motion of being set down, she lets of a barely audible, ?Fuck...? she rubs the tips of her fingers across her forehead as she closes her eyes.  ?I-I should tell you now...D-don't e-expect anything else to go right.  I-I-I am honestly s-surprised all this has so far.  I-I have b-bad luck.  I-It s-s-sort of follo-ows me.? she lets off a shaky smile, exposing her eye-teeth for the first time, ?B-birds, or r-random attacks, o-or nothing staying together...E-even something i-i-indestructible c-can break f-f-for me.? She looks Kisei in the eye, and states seriously, ?Nothing else will go right...?


----------



## Vergil (Nov 3, 2014)

*Kagami Rei

Red The Dragon*

I escorted the woman through miles of countryside. The snow slowly turning into green forests that sprawled out for miles. She was rather agile for a human, nimbly darting through trees whilst I circled over head. I was in no way going to get her ride on my back, though I wondered if she had asked would I have had the fortitude to deny her command. Strangely she did not entertain that idea, though there were a few times when she looked to say something but stopped herself. I watched her from high above the them, allowing them a gentle reminder of just how magnificient an entity I was and to make it clear that I was following of my own volition. at any moment I could have turned around with nary a backwards glance.

They rested at times, there was no real urgency in their journey and occasionally when they were in the fire country they stopped off at villages and towns on the way. Everyone seemed to know her; indeed her face, along with another girl were seemingly all that were on the shiny papers that the humans read. I wasn't familiar with the intricacies of the language. I could understand it, like most languages it was easy enough for Dragons to pick up, it was merely a case of wanting to learn the language of insects. Dragons were able, with enough practise to learn speak the human tongue; some deemed it useful, but I was not one of them. I do not need to learn how my food communicates. 
I had seen these villages before, though the elder would normally forbid us from straying into human lands, our presence was to be scarce. Humans thought there were only a handful of us, but in truth there were enough to wage a war to see who were the dominant species; we hid well and kept our peace treaty. The villagers stood slack jawed as I approached, Kagami reassuring them that I was no threat. Hmph, we would see about that.

I swooped down  and readied my jaws for a human snack, but again that voice called to me and I felt myself not wanting to go against her will. Infernal woman! Why was I so helpless against her whims? This feeling that made me want to be whatever she desired of me. She could dress me up, put make up on me and train me to do some ridiculous dance and I would do so, if only to see her smile. That was my reward and when I pulled up and looked back at her she was waving and smiling at me; and it sickened me that my heart was melting at the sight of it.

I sat perched on a hill overlooking the village and stared down at them. The least I could do was make the humans feel uneasy. The white haired vixen climbed the hill and sat beside me. I felt as though my heart would leap out of my mouth.

"Thank you." she said. She didn't need to say it, I was helpless to her commands. One may as well thank a sneeze for coming out. I looked away, hiding my disgrace.

"I suppose I should let you know who I am. I've kinda said it before....that I was a princess. I am. Princess Kagami Rei of the Fire Country. These are my subjects I guess, though I'm not sure what that means. They think that I'm in a world far away from them, in a fancy palace, wearing ball dresses and having servants and maids cook and clean for me. It's true to an extent but...Red...I'm kinda lonely."

Wonderful, now I was a sounding board for her. My pride wanted to not care. I was a mighty dragon, she was a squishy human; and yet I listened in silence to her concerns.

"They all treat me with kindness but at such a distance that I'm alone. I joined the ranks of shinobi, mostly out of rebellion but also to perhaps form bonds with others. It didn't happen, I was given preferential treatment and extra tuition. I was kinda...not liked." The princess looked sad. I could feel it and it hurt. 

"I just want one person that will....I dunno." Kagami looked up but I heard her shallow breathing. Tears were welling up. "I'm sorry this is totally not like me. C'mon, let's see what good we can do for these folks. Princess Kagami is here and they'll know just what an awesome princess they have!" She jumped to her feet and I watched her as she ran down the hill. It wasn't my concern. Her issues were her own. Nothing to do with me.

In the time she was there she had met with the village leader and set up a shop that dispensed free food and clothes. The village was not in the best condition, the roofs were in disrepair and the land was infertile. It seemed as though their winter had been somewhat harsh on them. She assured them that there would be help coming and that they were to be enrolled in the Kagami Rei Relief Program. The village leader was moved to tears, the stress finally at an end.  Not that effective a leader if he needed outside help, in my opinion. The concept though was not foreign to me; as dragons we would help those that were in need. Our clan was that of unity and family. We stuck up for each other and helped through difficult times, but only to a point/ Weak ones that were beyond help were put to death, though before that the dragon would normally end his own life by flying into Magma Pass, the volcano region. Honor above all else. I had thought of doing the same but...after hearing Kagami's plea for company, I knew that the one she was relying on was I. To abandon her went against my own honor.

As we were leaving the village I made a gesture. I lay down on the ground and huffed, looking dismissively at her and then to my back. This was the most submissive a dragon to get and usually the weaker dragons would do so as a sign of respect. I respected her. Helping other members of her clan was a noble thing to do; expected, but during my time watching humans it was easy to see that most looked after themselves and no other. 

"Are you sure?" Kagami asked putting her hand on my side. I felt light at her touch, as though I may fly without the aid of my wings. I huffed again, faking irritation, wrapped my tail around her slender waist and popped her on my back. I looked at the other two; her body guards and growled at them. Only those that proved themselves worthy were permitted to ride a dragon's back.

"Sorry guys." Kagami said with a certain cheek to her voice, "Looks like you gotta take the longer way." 

I hoisted myself up, the weight of the princess barely hindering me but her presence so noticeable. I beat my wings and we took to the air. I was glad she could not differentiate when a dragon smiled or not, because every time she screamed with glee or laughed, I smiled. 

Infernal human.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 3, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kisei
Konohagakure​


_I take a experimental sip of the tea I ordered._ "~Mmh. This is...just a little sweeter than I expected.~"

_After blowing on it to cool it down a bit more, I return my attention to the young Inuzuka girl. _"Quite honestly, the only thing that is bothering me is the reason you are going to have to give your parents as to why some of your shirts smell like blood." _I reply after scoffing quietly. I then indulge myself in some of the *several* confections I had bought, glancing back over at Ichi at the sound of glass shattering._ "Hm. Out of curiosity, what is the worse thing that has happened to you because of this...'bad luck'?" _I ask, offering her my own tea._ "I do not believe in luck, good or bad. I do believe everything happens for a reason. But..." _I sigh, twirling the dango skewer between my fingers._ "The last example...I will admit, I can not think of a legitimate reason as to why that would happen...unless you were exaggerating."​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 3, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Safe House A-7, Sunagakure]​*​
[Sasori's Hidden Arts II]​
_-The Thin Line Frays II-_​

​
It took the small group a little longer than twenty minutes to reach the Safe House because they took back allies and twisting routes to confuse any that may have followed. If they were followed as at this point the Kazekage seemed to still be okay with them simply phasing back into the Suna Shinobi Corps. Hitting the door Satoshi pulls the bags from his back and to his side. Walking a few steps in he drops them by the door to the kitchen area and preceded toward the back of the hideout. "Zan?", "I'm going to get cleaned up. Watch TV or something." is murmured. Rikka looked from the boy as he passed into the bathroom and to Naoko as the door closed to. 

"Don't look at me, as long as I've known him he's been this way." is given as she walked into the kitchen. Rikka sighs, this was worrisome she never seen her savior like this before, he was normally more talkative and less. Well, whatever this was. Stopping herself from setting down she walks instead to her luggage to put it away. "Just pull out what ever you're going to change into. There is no telling how long we're going to stay here." looking from her luggage she sets her eyes on the woman who had a glass of... juice? No, knowing Naoko it was wine or some strong liquor with juice mixed in. "Isn't it a bit early?", "I haven't been asleep since day before yesterday." ~

_-Bathroom_

With a grunt the white haired Genin hunched over the sink. Sweat beaded on his neck and forehead, he'd been holding it in for a while, but his entire left side burned. Sweat rolls down his brow as he looked up from the pouring water that he just turned on. His eyes were dilated and he was just slightly shaking. "What is going on with me?" is asked while his eyes coated in a splash of gold. It wasn't a rare occurrence though when he saw it, it still freaked him out. With a sigh he pulls himself from the sink then placing his right hand on his burning shoulder he rotates his arm. "Something isn't right" is added with a grunt as he walked back and forth. It could be possible that he got an infection from being bitten twice, humans aren't known for having 'clean' mouths. Bacteria, food particles and other nasty things often hid on the teeth regardless how well one brushed their teeth. 

"I'll go get some medicine when the drug stores open, this shouldn't be too hard to beat." is stated. It was his way of bolstering his own confidence and drive other thoughts from his head. Pulling the tie from around his neck he dropped it to the floor. Next he pulls at the buttons on his shirt and pulls it from his pinstriped pants. In his reflection he sees the claw marks that Kei had imparted on him. His skin was painted a nice crimson hue from both the claw marks and the second time she bit him back at Yomi's place. "You certainly know how to leave an impression don't you, Lady Sili." Satoshi almost chuckles as he pulled the shirt off his back. A thread of darkness catches his eyes as he peeled his shirt free. A soft pop catches his ears as the thread breaks. A wave of pain washes from the wound that Kei inflicted and Satoshi's whole body seizes. A moment later his vision blurs and he hits the hard tile floor. That last thing that Satoshi can recall before everything fades is his racing heart.

--

-Knock, Knock, Knock-

Three solid raps to the door snaps the boy awake everything buzzes from the lights above to the TV outside. "Zan, are you okay in there?", "Yeah, you've been in there almost thirty minutes!" Naoko adds with a hiss. "I'm fine." is lied as he pulled himself back to his feet. "I was cleaning my wounds." is added to embellish the lie. "I wasn't told you were hurt." Naoko bites her hand reaching to the door knob. Rikka catches it though sweat beading on her face. "Those are from Kei.", "Really?"

The young girl nods. "He's a masochist." is muttered. Walking away from the door both girls leave the puppeteer to his own devices. Back in the bathroom Satoshi is now looking at himself in the mirror having dropped the shirt. The bite looked a little more nasty than he imagined it would. Though as he placed his hand on it, it didn't appear to be an infection. Feeling the inky substance gripping at his fingers he pulled away making a strand pull up from his skin. Unlike last time, it didn't break and merely lets go falling back into the wound. Leaning into the mirror he looks at it more closely. It... it sort of looked like the shadows hands that Kei commanded. "What?" is asked. Pulling down on the flesharound the bite, the boy sees the beginning of what could be described as a tattoo starting to spread from Kei's teeth mark. "If I'm not mistaken that loo..."

"Like the beginnings of a seal. What on earth happened."

"Haven't you learned to knock?" is asked. "That doesn't matter. What happened to you?" is again asked as she walked up on him. A hand lands on his shoulder and she presses down. The boy tried to fight, but the power she had and the pain that flowed into his body from the bite causes his legs to buckle. Catching himself on the sink he can only grit his teeth while Naoko inspected the bite. "Well, it doesn't look infected but I suggest once the Village wakes up that we take you to a Seal Expert." is stated while she allowed her forceful inspection to end. "Get a shower, then we'll go see Ryota. Also, tell me if that...", "We'll hope that water doesn't have an adverse effect on what is going on here." 

As the woman closed the door behind her Satoshi pulled the rest of his clothing off and steps into the shower. With a screech he twists the knobs to a hot setting. As the steam started to build he allowed the water to flow over his body. Leaning against the wall he contemplates the ramifications of what seal could be forming from his bite. Glancing up to the shampoo he recalled that she gave his blood to those clawed apparitions. ~

_-Some Time Later_ 

"Wat took you so long?" 

Before Satoshi could knock on the man's door, Ryota had pulled it open. His red eyes locked on the three, he then invites them into his humble abode. "So, if you don't mind getting to the nitty gritty Ryota. Why did you ask us here?". is asked. Ryota grinned while he closed the door. "Well Ah asked you 'n' de lady 'ere. De little cher, she just tag along wid you. As fo' why." is replied as he walked the toward the living area, "Is dat." is stated while he pointed to a small coffee table. On it were files and a doctor's bag. Satoshi's eyes widen, "Is this what I think it is?" ~~


----------



## Bringer (Nov 3, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 12*


How would she handle this? That's all Hado could think. Jōjī sat down and watched the two smugly as he awaited Hado's response to the crude question that was asked. Words did not escape Hado's mouth, but instead Kei's. "Yes." She took a step forward. "He's here to audition his bitch." Her response hit Hado like a brick. 

"Hehe, you've got guts kid, but aren't you a little too young for this gi- Hey, who said you could stop fucking dancing you whore!" The man turned his attention back to his dancer, who had stopped dancing as soon as Jōjī had noticed the arrival of the two outsiders.

As soon as his yelling had ceased, in a blink of an eye Kei was on the stage with the pole, standing right next to the dancer who was being verbally abused by the owner. "What the fuck! Akai, you let ninja in here!" He yelled at the woman in red, who was now enjoying a glass of wine where the bar stand was.

"How was I supposed to know they were shinobi!" She yelled back at the man. "They seemed like ordinary teenagers to me."

"Now now." The azure haired girl gave off that sweet smile of her's, calming the atmosphere. Neither Hado, or Jōjī for the matter could see what kind of expression her eyes were giving, because they were closed shut. "No need to get worked up over nothing." And then her eyes opened.

"I'm just here to audition." There was some sort of alluring tone in her voice, but immediately she was cut off by the owner.

"Well forget it! No one wants to see breastless jailbait frolic like a damned idiot! Well... Not for another few hours they don't." The last sentence would've been ominous if it hadn't been for Hado's and Kei's knowledge from the mission. So this was truly an ordinary strip club, but at certain hours in the night it becomes a refuge for illegal prostitution. 

"That's trivial to a shinobi you know." And suddenly in a burst smoke had enveloped the kunoichi, and as it cleared she looked different. Hado noticed she was taller with long slim legs, her frame became more voluptuous, and her beautiful hair had grown longer lengths. She looked older, more mature, and dare Hado say it, even sexy. "Can I audition _now_."

The man stared at Kei in awe, before stating. "Well now you've got my attention... Before you start though... Muyo you fucking dopy bitch, get off of my stage!" In seconds, the woman who had been dancing previously ran off crying. 

"Jōjī! What did I tell you about treating the girls like that!" Akai scolded the man.

"For the love of god, get off my fucking case." He retaliated, before turning back to Kei. "You may proceed." Then the man pressed a button on the radio, and a song played. 

When the music started, and Kei had been dancing, Hado had to mentally remind himself that the girl up there was Kei. He never took her for the dancing type, but the way she was moving showed inhuman dexterity and flexibility. The young Terumi's mouth dropped when one of Kei's hands griped the pole as she lifted herself into the air to preform a twirl around the pole. _"Wait a minute... Why is she even doing this, how is this beneficial to the mission!"_ Was all the teen could think as his eyes once again met the floor. This was incredibly awkward for him to watch. 












Suddenly her movements became less sporadic, and more slow and graceful. When Hado had thought she was slowing down because she was about to finish, to his surprise the kunoichi had begun to sing. Jōjī was amused by this. "And she sings too!"

The song was hauntingly beautiful, and Hado had been enthralled by it. What felt like mere seconds were actually minutes, and the ivory haired shinobi was disappointed that her song had ended. However Hado's mind went back to the same thing... How was this helpful? "Y-You fucking bitch." Uttered the brothel owner. "W-What d-did you do to me." In a blur Kei had then knocked the man out of his seat, and her foot was pressed on top of him.

"Jōjī!" Yelled Akai as she rushed to his side, only to be cut off by Hado with his arms stretched out wide. The shinobi didn't say a word, but his eyes said that he wouldn't let her pass. 

"Pig." Spoke the azure haired girl softly as her transformation faded and she returned to her original form. 

Then bringing her foot up, she brought it down on the man's private area. "ARGHUWAHHHHHHHH" He shrieked in pain. Kei's eyes were like daggers as she stared at the man writhing in pain.

"Tell me." Her foot rose. "How do you release the girls from the red ribbon." Her foot met his private once more, earning another scream from the man. 

"I-I can't." He stuttered under heavy breaths. His eyes watered from the pain. "If I do then-"

"Jōjī, don't!" Yelled Akai once more. 

"What would you have me do, kill her?"


----------



## Olivia (Nov 3, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Fondness
__________________________________

It was clear that this girl had no intention of doing something other than the mission, but after a little verbal manipulation she conceded. Was this the right way to play things though? If I seemed to forceful on this subject alone, would there be anyway she would accept what I have to say at face value after almost begging her to do something fun with me? No, there was no way the two would be connected. Besides, that was the whole point of trying to get to know her, so I would know the right thing to ask at the correct moment. It was all so I could build up to that moment. I made the correct decision; that was my call. 

What could be considered fun though? It was a tough choice because, obviously, there wasn't much to do in this nearly-destroyed village. Most of the shops should be closed and most of the entertainment sights would be shut down. However not everything could be closed down or else there would be no livelihood in this village. That's right, something had to be open, even if its something small like a cafe or a small dinner; it'd place us in a comfortable setting with one another where we could just hash it out like normal people.

That brought up my next concern though, what was a normal person like? I didn't consider myself 'normal' due to my anti-social activities. What she finds interesting and what I find interesting is probably very distant. I'm not one to judge based off of appearances, but she seems like the more outgoing type, while I am very secluded and keep to myself; this situation is a bit of a reversal now that I think about it, but I digress. I'd probably just have to go with the cafe idea for now and then work up to something that I know she'll enjoy. 

"How about we go find a cafe for right now, get something to eat and then we can decide on what we want to do from there?"

I was being a bit pushy on where and what I wanted to do, but it was clear that North wasn't going to set the stage so I had to force it. North pushed her hands against the edge of her table, scooting her chair back, her knees locking in place as she stood up on her feet. But she didn't give me a look of enthusiasm, instead, it was more of boredom, as if she didn't want to even deal with this. I knew that this would be her attitude, but I couldn't help but feel disappointed. We made our advance slowly, walking side by side.

"What are you in the mood for?"

"To eat? I wouldn't know right now, we'll see when we get there."

"I see..."

I was at a loss for words. Why was I the one sent on this mission? I had horrible people skills, and I had to be the one to hold up the conversation. Ugh it was so aggravating, what was I to do? I need to understand this girl but it's difficult to do that when she won't talk to you. What's a good way to make people open up to you? By sharing some of your life experience? Well, it was worth a try.

"I...well, I'll probably have some sort of pastry; that's what I always get when I go to a cafe like place. As for what I like to do, well...I-..."

I was at a loss for what I should say. I had no interesting hobbies, at least any that this girl would enjoy. To that same effect, I probably don't have anything in common with this girl so whatever I was saying now probably didn't even matter to her. Just one glance at the girl, as her aqua blue hair bounced off her shoulders, told me that nothing I had said had interested her. I had to say something she wouldn't expect, something that I wasn't comfortable with.

"I sing..."

"You sing?"

"Yeah...I mean...Not really; I've been told I'm good but I don't really sing in front of people. It's just something I do."

"Oh. Well-"

The girl named after the direction we were heading in stopped for a moment; her soft lips curled inwards, almost as if she was debating saying anything else. It was clear she was about to say something about herself, something similar to what I confessed, but she was very hesitant. But that hesitation soon left her eyes, as she just let the words flow from her mouth.

"I-I lied a little bit earlier, I do know what I'm getting. Call me strange or unhealthy but I'll be buying some sort of desert."

"Is that so?"

The silence fell between the two of us again, but it was a different silence. This one was strange because we had just told a few facts about ourselves but now it was awkward that we didn't know what else to say. After a few more paces I decided to break this silence by asking her a very abrupt question.

"This of a place, a location, anything."

"Wha-hmm, the ocean?"

"Ahh...Close enough...I don't think there's an ocean near by but there should be something close enough. Water is fine right?"

"What are you talking about?"

"After we go eat let's go to a hotsprings together, it'll be fun!"

My proud declaration left my mind in shambles. Did I really just suggest that? I hate hot springs; I had to remove my armor, I felt so vulnerable at every waking moment. At least at home when I shower I'm all alone, but there, I'm surrounded by strangers that could attack at any moment. However if this girl liked the water then maybe, just maybe it'd be worth it. My breath escaped my mouth like a small sigh, but there was no time to complain; we had arrived at a small cafe. ​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 3, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō 
*Seclusion
_____________________________

We just sat there for what seemed to be hours, as the sun reflected against the shimmering waterfall in front of the cave. Orange sunlight started to trickle inside the dark cave showcasing that night would be upon us soon. Raiken, standing up on his feet, extended his arm to help me up. I gladly accepted, delighted that he'd help me in this fashion. All of the worries from earlier vanished as the only thing on both of our minds had been each other. We walked through the waterfall, hand in hand, as we made our way to our lone clothes. Our suspicions from earlier had been correct, the sun was indeed setting and it set the sky to a beautiful orange color. I admired it for about five seconds before Raiken interrupted my thoughts. 

"I'm going to go change behind those trees over there, I'll let you change out here."

I simply nodded without much of a response. I wasn't sure if it would have been better for me to change in the dark woods or out in the open, but at least Raiken was giving me the privacy that I needed. With our undergarments being soaking wet we'd have to go commando again, but luckily I can just through them into my dryer and it'd be good as new. I quickly changed my clothes and then approached Raiken, who was standing behind the tree fully clothed.

"I'm ready to go now~"

I announced, Raiken turning towards me with a satisfied smile. It was clear that our day was reaching an end, but I was also excited for what was to come, albeit, a little scared. This whole business with Satoshi, something that REMNANT would be hunting him down for, was I ready for it? Was I ready to see him? Well, whatever happens I was satisfied knowing that Raiken was at my side; just having him here supported me in a fundamental way that I couldn't describe.

"You know we could take a little detour if you want? We don't need to get down to the nitty gritty immediately. Lily will yell at me for being late, but that's nothing new."

"No it's fine, it'd be for the best that we get there and get this over with. This could be huge, we could get a big clue about the Unmarked! This is something you've been looking for for years now; frankly I don't think we have a choice."

"Yeah, you're probably right."

I'm sure he suggested that because it might be the last time for a little while that we may have some serious alone time, but I needed to prepare myself mentally for who I was going to see. I was happy that Raiken was looking out for me, but we needed to get on with this. I couldn't push this off any longer, and I knew he couldn't push off his own mission any longer. This was something we had to do. We approached the hotel as I got ready to open the front doors Lily pushed them open, announcing:

"Speak of the devil. Go get some rest Kirisaki, we have a big day tomorrow."

"W-What? Aren't we leaving tonight?"

"No, there's been a change of plans. There's a party tomorrow night and Saya said there's a likely chance that the unmarked will be there. This is a better lead and we're more likely to find the unmarked directly through this method than by traveling cross country, so here we will stay. You, Raiken, and I will attend this party tomorrow, but it's only to find the unmarked. So get some rest."

Her eyes darted up at Raiken, who felt like he was being ignored in this entire transaction.

"What proof does Saya have about the unmarked being there tomorrow night? Where is Saya by the way?"

"The party is being held by a prestigious medical shinobi, and the invited guests are littered with teenage girls in the correct age range; that alone gives us reason enough to believe she'll be there. But in terms of Saya, she's resting up inside after all she's done today but she won't be in there for long. Ms. McBitch has officially kicked us out and has given us thirty minutes to collect our belongings. Luckily Tate found us somewhere to stay temporarily; so gather your things and let's go."

Lily marched her way past us, with a single bag hanging over her shoulder. Raiken and I stood silent for a moment until she was out of range. But as soon as our eyes locked I couldn't help but admit:

"I-It...Okay...I...I'll talk to Thalia about future arrangements with you, but for now I think it'd be best to go with the others."

"I don't care what she thinks of me."

"You shouldn't! But-...just for tonight, okay? We'll sort this whole mess out and you can stay again tomorrow."

"Alright."

The two of us entered the hotel and saw Rue standing next to Saya, almost as if she were helping her walk. Raiken opened his mouth to say something but Saya seemed distant; it was probably hard for Raiken to see her in such a state, where as she usually is very open about her opinions, maybe saying too much. Our hands laced together again and I could feel his grip tighten more than usual, it was clear this was affecting him. We made our way to my room through the elevator, and he quickly gathered his things. Once he had everything he reached for the door, but not before turning around and saying:

"Hey, I'll see you tomorrow, okay?"

"Y-yeah, see you tomorrow."
​


----------



## Laix (Nov 3, 2014)

NORTH
TWIN BRILLIANCE
*PART 3*
_________________________​ 
Hot springs. _(How clich?...)_ North remarked to herself upon hearing Aurora's suggestion that they visit a hot springs. It was beginning to irritate her how these thoughts and words were escaping her instinctively, like snappy replies from a belligerent dog. 

Aurora was only trying to be nice. The least she could do was drop this snobbish attitude and not act like everyone and everything was beneath her. North wasn't like this, she was never like this. She was a kind person who was always respectful and acted with manners. What changed?

They arrived at the small, quaint cafe that bared its scars from the Iwagakure invasion against Fuzengakure. Cracks in the mortar, scaffolding barely supporting what's left and an array of flowers left outside in memoriam to those who lost their lives on that fateful day. It was chilling for North to see such a direct reminder of what had transpired, although it only made her see that there was countless reminders all around them. Just on their way here they'd seen a woman stumbling through the streets, filthy and dressed in rags as she sobbed into a photograph of a man presumed to be her husband. There was memorials left and right, including child's toys pinned to damaged walls. 

Seeing all of this, it only made North feel worse. All these people going through the hardest time of their lives and here she was complaining because a girl wanted to take her out just to get to know her better. She was ashamed of her pathetic self.

Turning to Aurora, the well-mannered teenager managed a smile, her eyes staring down at the ground beneath her heels in shame.

"My sincerest apologies, Aurora. I'm not sure what's coming over me to have such a snarky attitude. Perhaps it's just a migraine."

The girl was surprised to see North apologise but relieved in the end. She matched the blue-haired teen's gesture of kindness.

"Don't apologise, I'm not offended. I get that not everyone takes kindly to uh... _strangers_..."

"It's not that!" North finally peeled her eyes away from the ground, now looking Aurora straight in the eye. "It's not that at all. I'm just... It's nothing. Please, do not concern yourself. I'm at fault."

"The aim of this is just to get to know you a bit better. I feel uncomfortable going on a mission without knowing my partner. We're going to need to be able to trust each other."

"N-No, I completely agree!"

"Then it's settled!" 

The knight wore a cheerful grin on her cheeks as she headed into the cafe with North right behind her. There wasn't much of a que so the girls didn't wait long to be served, although that meant North didn't have long to decide what she wanted. Aurora seemed to already know what she wanted as she gave the cashier a snappy, firm answer when asked what she wanted. North didn't quite catch it but it began with the letter C and sounded like a pastry dish. 

"What was that you ordered?" Was asked as North leaned over to see what her companion was ordering.

"Churro. It's delicious, you should try it."

North contemplated the dish, trying to imagine what it looked and tasted like. She glanced up at the menu where she found it listed under desserts, as expected. It was fairly priced and mentioned that it came in a small, medium and large portion. 

"What's it made of?" She inquired.

"Oh, it's_ so_ nice. Imagine this sort of doughnut dish shaped like bread sticks."

North giggled at her comparison. "Bread sticks?"

"Yeah, then you can either have them grazed in chocolate or get a pot of the sauce to dip. I highly recommend it."

"Well I _do_ have a sweet tooth." Having been sold the idea of the treat by Aurora, North ordered a small portion with dipping sauce. The girls sat down at a vacant seat where a waitress brought their food no more than two minutes later. They thanked the girl before preparing to tuck into their food.

North didn't regret her decision at all. It smelt sugary, sweet and fresh out the oven with the waft of the chocolate sauce enslaving her. She hated to acknowledge it but she could feel just a tiny drop of drool slithering over her lips. When she said she had a sweet tooth, she wasn't lying.

"Are you _drooling?_" 

The girl gasped upon hearing Aurora's observation, her cheeks glazed with pink.

"Oh dear, is it obvious!?"

"Just a bit," Aurora giggled, putting down her gear before picking up the first churro. She opted for the dip too, dunking the treat half into the sauce, watching it slither down with anxious eyes. Lifting it to her lips, she sunk her teeth in and enjoyed every second it spent melting in her mouth. North on the other hand was more reluctant but eventually gave in, breaking one of them in half and dipping just the tip in the sauce. Like a girl who carefully watched her weight, she took a careful nibble out of the dessert and absorbed its taste.

"Well? What do you think?"

"It's..." North swallowed what was in her mouth before taking the same torn churro and dipping it even deeper into her sauce. "It's delicious! You didn't lie at all." A pleased smile on her face, Aurora managed to eat two more before North paused her with a question. 

"So, getting to know each other. Perhaps we should start with backgrounds."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*
_Thorn of the Houki_
Part 12

===​
"Sōshūjin," Makoto stated out loud. His brown eyes set on the floating spear. It dangled ominously in the air, like a puppet suspended by invisible string. The tip was trained and leveled with Jeeha’s throat. 

He could recognize the jutsu almost anywhere; the one that let the user remote control his or her weapons with a gesture of the hand. Ren used it all the time for his little sneak attacks. Makoto remembered because it was one of the jutsu he'd always look out for in their frequent sparring matches; his friend’s most troublesome technique before he suddenly started busting out new moves ever fight. He’d get caught off guard by it so much before the pattern slowly embedded itself into his brain. He'd forget about the kunai embedded in the ground behind him, then boom. A kunai attack from behind. And then Ren would knee him in the face. 

Ouchi arched an eyebrow, half surprised, half impressed, although it only showed very faintly on his face. "Close," was said, as he pulled the spear out of the air. The shinobi paused for a moment, flexing his fingers around as if to appreciate its balance and weight before looking back at Makoto. "It's actually Jiton," he finally corrected.

Jeeha's eyes widened at this. "That means..." His words trailed. Suddenly, he looked around the room. Jiton was magnetism, and the room was filled with metal weapons. It was a complete death trap for them.

The brown haired shinobi stifled a yawn with his free hand, seemingly non-plussed about his opponent’s realisation. "Yeah. It means that all the other weapons inside this room are under my control. That’s why I said it’s not your fight to win." He relaxed the grip around the spear and let it suspend in the air again, then flicked his right index finger. "Jiton: Tonde Gin."

It shot forward. And it moved fast. Jeeha scarcely had time to time to avoid being cut in twain by the spear, leaning his body back as the silver blur came flying towards him. It whispered past the edge of his nose, missing the Konoha shinobi by what couldn’t have been more than a millimeter or two. He had lost his headband in the motion and his messy hair streamed out behind him with his speed as he lunged forward once more. Handseals flew. 

"Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu!"

Ouchi watched the fireball fly towards him with amused intrigue. Behind the haze and cackle of the stream of fire, Jeeha heard the snap of fingers and a moment later, the sound of exploding wood, the pitter patter of falling splinters and low muttering. “Jiton: Tate.” The visage of the large shield whirred and fell between the fire and Ouchi, digging itself into the concrete floor. The fire blasted into the surface with a resonating roar, the jutsu’s flames licking at the surface of the metal - to no avail. Jeeha knew that would happen, of course. As hot as his fire was, they were nowhere near powerful enough to melt through solid metal.

The man paced forward. His movements were slow, yet deliberate; poised yet rough at the same time. Three spindly fingers touched at the flushed red surface of the warm shield, singed slightly by the heat. Yet it only seemed to make his gaze all the more determined; as if the pain motivated him. In a piercing bird-like screech, the shield burst apart into a rain of metal chunks. But, like with the spear earlier, they found themselves suspended in the air by the magnetic force of Ouchi’s jiton. The man gave a small smirk, his dark eyes once more set on Jeeha.

“Jiton: Gin no Yajirushi Odori,” was muttered faintly and the chunks were sent flying, morphing into a stream of arrows mid-journey.

Makoto, releasing the first gate flew in amidst the whizzing of metal arrows, howled like damned and lashed out with a strong kick which sent the projectiles flying in a scattered mess. Some found their way into walls, others into crate, while another one into the pillar just beside Ouchi’s own head.

“Jeeha-san isn’t your only opponent, Ouchi-san,” he said quietly, landing beside his friend. Jeeha saw the vein sticking out on his neck, the sweat dripping down the side of his face and the light pant in his breath. Then his eyes flickered down to his right leg, which was stood on the ground at a slight slope and by the balls rather than the sole.

“Makoto, are you alright?” Jeeha looked back up. 

“Yes. Just a few bruises on the shin,” Makoto replied, sounding more steady than he looked. “But let’s worry about that after we beat this guy.”

Ouchi sighed. “I really do hate it when I’m underestimated,” was muttered, all friendly undertones in his tone obliterated by a new edge. He raised his hands, bringing more and more weapons from out of the crates, until there was a ring of metal blades around him. “Jiton: Gin Tonde.”​​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*
_Thorn of the Houki_
Part 13

===​
Just like the shield before, the blades of the spears and swords whirred and fell. Makoto and Jeeha leapt out of the way, the former propelled by the enhanced physical abilities of his gates. But the latter lagged behind, moving a beat later than his partner. One of the swords found its way to the auburn haired boy, slicing into the collar-bone with a hideous crunch. He fell instantly with a pained shriek, mid-air, and another spear shot forth to finish him off.

Makoto roared, leapt from one of the crates, opened up the second gate and tackled Jeeha mid-air before he could be impaled. He felt something move behind him and sensed death behind him.

There was only a hazy shape, caught in a turn, a move and a flash but the boy - like lightning - reacted with a whip-like kick to intercept the lunge by the wrist as he had learned to do against Ren’s sneak moves. He’d caught the blow, but his weight had now been transferred to his bad foot. His stance was unsteady and not firm enough to receive the full force of Ouchi’s strike from behind. The strength of the strike, after the briefest of instances, threw him against the skeleton of one of the crates. 

The tall man remained still on the spot where he had struck, sword still raised. Ouchi gave a slightly smug look as he said: “Why the shocked face? Did you think I could only attack from a distance? I’m a weapon master for a reason.” He brought his gaze onto the unconscious body of Jeeha which was right beside Makoto. “Although, I am impressed that you managed to catch your friend. You move surprisingly well, but can you beat me carrying that dead weight around?”

Makoto’s expression darkened. “Don’t call my friend dead weight,” he warned in an uncharacteristic display of anger. It was rare that taijutsu user who was always so polite and amiable got pissed off. It was a special and rare occasion reserved only for when his friends got insulted. 

Ouchi raised a finger, bringing the displaced spears back around him. “As fast as you are, even I doubt you’ll be able to parry all these. Or be able to dodge this with your little friend without getting yourself hurt, either,” he stated simply.

Makoto gritted his teeth in determined silence. The spears all shot at the same time. Grabbing Makoto, he leapt from the ground on the instant the first few crashed into the spot, harmlessly impaling the ground instead of violently impaling him. The proceeding spears had been harder, swirling around him like a whirlwind of steel. Cuts formed through the sleeve of his jacket, on his cheek and on his trousers - though none on Jeeha as the genin kept a tight protective hold of his friend. “You picked some time to fall asleep, Jeeha…” He lamented quietly, bringing a leg out to propel himself off of the flat side of a blade...

Only to find another spear already by his side. Underneath, Ouchi gave a grin, flipped his finger and tilted, bringing the reflection of the lights straight into Makoto's eye. Without thinking, the martial artist instinctively clamped his eyes shut. The next thing he felt was the hard metal surface of steel smashing against his head and the spine shattering against the impact.

He opened his eyes and looked down to see his own brown pupils staring straight back at him on the clear surface of the spear's blade. ​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 4, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Drifting Emotions
__________________________________

Her question to me was like a arrow to my heart. My history? It wasn't one that I was overly fond of talking about, one that I in fact try to avoid in the first place. I keep my body armored because of my past, it adds an extra layer of protection, one to shield me from the harsh world we live in. To talk about it so openly would be...impossible for me. I couldn't and wouldn't talk about it. My fists clenched as my thoughts raced; we were sitting here enjoying churros together and then this had to happen; of course.

"I wil-"

However my eyes gazed over to hers as they loomed big and doe-like. Instantly I was reminded of my mission, one that I couldn't bring to forfeit after all I had done. Not only that, but also the fact that she had gone out of her way to accommodate my wishes while I was going to crush her suggestion. I was wrong to deny her this request, especially after how I treated her earlier today. It was only right to tell her something.

What was I to say? Besides those who raised me, I hadn't told anyone of how I lived up until now. It seemed like such an invasion of privacy, something I didn't want penetrated. What would be the best way of explaining myself to this girl, something that was both truthful and satisfactory, but didn't make me feel too open. Nothing came to mind so I decided just to be honest. 

"I...I was born into a poor family, one with no money, resources, nor connections. We scavenged the streets for so long, starving for many days. The way they treated me, like I was just a burden, was something that will always be etched into my memory...That wasn't the worst of it though."

My fists clentched tighter and tighter onto the napkin that lay lightly across my lap. Anger seethed through my body as images of my parents arose in my mind, something I had a hard time thinking about. However I wouldn't allow these thoughts to overcome me, I couldn't allow them to. I took a deep breath before continuing.

"They...eventually thought to make a quick profit off of me...They donated me to the near by Church, and with it gained some resources and food. I was raised by my comrades...I felt at peace, until one day after becoming a genin..."

I paused again. I didn't know why I didn't tell her I was part of the Jashin church; to garner more sympathy? Of course this was all to win her over, but that was a fairly key detail. None the less I had trouble explaining this next part. It was hard for me to rethink of these details, but I continued.

"There were these boys from the same church...They always teased me when I was growing up, like licking my food and forcing me to eat it, gross things like that, but after becoming a genin they pushed the limit...They abused me, treated me like their play thing, torturing me- but I _fought back_. I wasn't the weak girl they thought I was. I am _strong_. They got what they deserv-."

I stopped myself on the final word, bringing up my finger-cut-gloved hand to my cheek, pushing the water streak ever so slightly. Was I...crying? Ridiculous. This was all in the past; even though I was revisiting these images there was nothing to be afraid of, nothing to be scared of; its all in the past, they're all gone. Crying is a form of weakness and I am not weak. I am strong. 

My train of thought was immediately broken when I felt the cool hand of North place hers ontop of my lowered right hand, as if she were trying to calm me down. I instinctively jerked my hand away which brought a little doubt into North's eyes. I hadn't fully realized my actions but I could tell I was being too reactionary. No, I had to focus; I would lose sight of everything I set out for.

"Sorry, it's just that, well, that's horrible. I'm sorry that-"

"Don't be, it's all in the past."

"No, I didn't mean for you to open an old wound, this was my fault."

"Seriously, I-I'm fine, I probably needed to let that all out eventually anyways."

"Is there anything I can do?"

"Well?...What's your story? That is, if you don't mind sharing."
​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 4, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Below Zero
__________________________________

My vision slowly came back to me as the fire lit the room asunder. My body felt strangely numb but I could tell I was lying on some sort of wooden ground. My arms were tied behind my back with what I assumed was rope tied in a position I could break free from. I was sitting on my knees, as if I were about to prey, and in my mouth had been some sort of cloth, not allowing me to make a sound. As my vision fully came to me I looked to my right where I could see the man and woman Sato in the same situation. I took a glance down at my body and saw it was once stripped of its armor, only leaving the long dress that I was donned with.

Across in the kitchen I could see a small group of men, they all looked rather young, just a few years older than I. Their clothes looked raged, like they had been traveling for days on end, but held large knives in their arms. As the remaining members scattered around as if they were trying to locate something, a man with messy black hair donned a surprised look before approached the three of us. He removed head clan leaders mouth restraint, as if he wanted him to speak.

"Looks like you're all finally awake...Sorry we had to reconvene in such- unfortunate circumstances, but you gave us no other choice."

"No other choice? I can't sell that type of metal! It's been within the Sato family for decades and it's priceless; we won't give it up just because some of you guys are war-hungry!"

The black haired man slightly chuckled at Gyousei's response, as if he were expecting these very words to come out of his mouth. He took a small look behind himself, as if to check if his men had found anything, before turning his head back around to face the clans' leader.

"We don't want to hurt you...any of you. This isn't personal. Just tell us where we can find it and then we'll let you all live. No one has to die."

"You're right, no one has to die. Just let us go and pretend like none of this has happened."

"Oh Gyou...how it pains me that you would say something like that. This could be over fairly quickly, a location is all we need. You do seem rather stable on this situation, so begging is out of the question, maybe another method is of use."

The man glanced over at me, and immediately I reacted to get up, but a man came to my side and pushed my down by my shoulder, causing me to sit back in the same position. He now held a knife to my body, as if to say if I were to make another move I'll be killed. The black haired man made his way to me, kneeling in front of me. He brought his hand and rubbed my cheek ever so slightly. I felt violated, I wanted to stab this guy in the face so much it pained me to just sit here and let him do this. He chuckled once again, but this time at my discomfort, and then looked to Gyousei again.

"This is your daughter, I presume? She went off to Konoha, but what better way to spend family time than to go off to some hidden cabin with her parents secluded in the middle of no where. I'm sure this beauty didn't imagine these turn of events."

"You're wrong, she's not my daughter."

The messy-haired man with slightly grown facial hair just laughed at his response, as if it were preposterous that he would even say just a thing. He grabbed me by my chin and lifted my head ever so slightly. I hated the fact that he could do this, just touch me whenever and however he liked; and I could tell he was getting off on the fact that I had no power over him. My teeth bit on the cloth in my mouth, if there was anything I could do I would make sure this man did not make it out alive.

"Stop lying to us, but maybe I'll get a different tune out of her."

He pulled the gag out of my mouth and as he did my mouth fired away.

"I'm going to kill you."

"No, you won't."

"I'm going to take my sword and stab you rep-"

My mouth was regagged as it was obvious he wasn't getting any answers out of me. I was disgruntled but I was happy I was able to generate that sort of response from the man. He pulled out his own short blade and held it to my neck, pushing my head ever so closer. I could feel the cold edge resting against my neck, any sort of moment and it would slice right through. The man looked straight at Gyousei, with intensity reaching in his eyes.

"If you don't speak now your daughter dies."

The man started to open his mouth but I looked him in the eye. I showed determination and compassion, there was no look of defeat in my eyes. I didn't want him to sacrifice those details for me, and in fact, I wouldn't let him. He caught on and closed his mouth before saying anything else. He looked away, almost as if he couldn't bear to watch as he was going to allow this atrocity to happen. With a slightly annoyed tick in his voice, the man announced:

"Well, you can't go back."

He took his sharp knife and ran it deeply across my neck. I could feel a euphoria of pain surging through my body, but as soon as the wound had been made portions of my neck exploded into an aurora of butterflies. A look of bewilderment crossed the faces of the bandits as my body continued to dissolve. Freeing myself from the ropes, the butterflies scattered across the room, flowing through the different pieces of armor, my clothes, and my sword. It all came back together as I had hoped, safe and secure. With my blade in hand, I reached to my belt and placed my mask on.

"Prepare yourself."

I store down the man that held me captive not only five seconds ago near the fire place. Quickly I heard footsteps behind me as some charged with a large weapon. I quickly turned on my heel and preformed an upward slash through the large mans torso, causing him to collapse fairly quickly. Next came to from my front, which I charged forward and preformed a front arc slash, hitting both opponents and deflecting their weapons at the same time. I had already taken down three and only two remained. The guard at the fire place stood up and charged at me with an axe, but using my sword I swung under his axe and knocked it out of his hand, bringing an undercut up to his jaw. As he landed on the ground I brought my sword down into the mans chest, causing his body to go limp.

With blood filling the house I knew it hadn't been enough, there was still one man I had to take care of. He bounced a knife in his hand as he looked at me with a frantic look. I suppose anyone would looked worried if they witnessed four of their comrades fall in quick succession, but he honestly still thought he had a fighting chance. I approached him slowly with my blade in my hand, as he begged:

"You've taken four on my own, that should be enough; no one else needs to get hurt."

"Kneel."

I commanded, stopping in front of him. This man was a good few inches taller than man, but the presence that I carried held much more than that. He knew he wouldn't advance anywhere with his weapon, so he slowly dropped to his knees. As soon as he was down on the ground he looked up at me, realizing that our roles had been reversed: he had to beg me for his life, to try and get out of this situation.

"We...can still get past all of this. You let me go and we'll never cross paths again."

I stopped and contemplated for a second. They were here because they wanted to rob this special metal from the Sato family, but who's to say he wouldn't commit this horrible deed to someone else? His actions alone mean that he shouldn't get to live, but for him to grovel in front of me surly was a sight. It made me almost reconsider for a moment, that was until I saw a small change in his attitude. His weight shifted and he lunged up with his knife still in hand. I caught his arm by the wrist, stopping his foolish attempt.

"Wrong move."

I brought my blade down and stabbed it through his neck, bringing his body back down to the ground. Removing it, I pierced it again through his torso over and over again, as his body twitched and fumbled, blood spilling gruesomely over the wooden tiles. The Sato family kept their eyes away from the scene, unable to watch as this event unfolded. After the seventeenth time of stabbing him in the chest I removed my sword and put it into its sheath; turning away from his body I placed my mask back on my belt.

"This wasn't personal."

​


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 4, 2014)

Eerin Akarusa
To save an owl​
She turns in one motion to the man who came out to shout at them, her eyes focusing upon him and reaching for her bow. Oh how she would enjoy putting a arrow between those enraged eyes, or better yet maybe he would enjoy shattered bone and organs but before she could draw bow or arrow the child had pushed past her and now handing out ryo, the strange concept which seemed to appease everyone since she left the forest. Finances was the human mind of these people so easily manipulated?

"My hope for the human race is diminished."She utters once more in the foreign tongue. Her companion looking upon her responding, "Stop being so judgmental, you are a human and you cannot spend the entirety of your life among owls. Partly why I believe Youko and my mother Ijona sent you on this mission. Not so much this is very much a family matter."

Eerin frowned lowering her hand and standing her ground as she watched the events unfold before her the child had begun paying individuals who in turn left the building like the animals of the ark they appeared just as clueless and confused as the inn keeper was, if he wasn't counting his money maybe he'd notice something strange as afoot.

A chuckle left her lips as she noticed a degree of chakra cut through the structure of the building, Sho sighed - great Eerin had made the situation indirectly worse. He shouldn't of said anything. Damnit.

The inn creeks ever so slightly as the foundations became damaged from the blow resulting in the cut third tilting and crashing against the earth beneath. It didn't exactly cause damage but left a wedge between the two structures making what once wasn't quite obvious fairly clear now. "WHAT?!" The Inn keeper yelled at the top of his voice almost losing it in the process. "Oh dear. I think we best leave before we attract any more attention."

Eerin soon stopped and calmed herself grinning widely as the woman approached them presenting the oh so obvious question. She gave a resounding 'yes' nod, "OK you impressed her, happy now?"He asks sounding less than happy with the method she had taken, yeah it didn't exactly take much chakra but they had drawn attention to themselves.

"Relax."She said in common tongue looking upon the owl and running a finger through her plumage. "Got to give you credit where it's due Suzume, that was pretty good. Heh doubt my brother could of done that."

The owl churrs enjoying the attention before he snapped out of it, "Oi! Stop it!" Eerin smirking and did as she was told for once before he continued, "Your brother's style isn't to cut shit in half, he is far more modest and defensive."

"Nee-san is NOT modest."She argued turning her back to the inn keeper and beginning to take the path away from the structure at a fairly casual pace.


----------



## Laix (Nov 4, 2014)

EDIE
O N L Y   H U M A N
​ 
The _truth?_

My  grandmother wanted to give me the "truth". What was the "truth" in  all  this? The truth to my father's behaviour? The truth to that woman's   identity? The truth to all these events that have surrounded and   swallowed me up, rendering me as nothing more than the pretty girl with   an eye-watering bank account? Or maybe, just maybe she was going  to  give me some real answers. Perhaps I was just clinging to some  silver  in the clouds to think that someone would finally give me the  answers  I've looked for all my life. What happened to my mother  and my brother?  What is this miserably helpful curse that keeps me on a  tight leash?  These were the answers I wanted. This was the "truth" I  wanted to know,  not some hearsay or old-lady gossip from a granny I  barely even know.

I waited with a focused glare, my lips rolled  and my eyes transfixed on  this woman. Barely ten to fifteen minutes ago  had she walked into my  life with, demanding dirty martinis and putting  my Dad in his place yet  here she was now preparing to open a new door, a  new path in my life. I  was anxious, I was on the edge of my seat. I  studied her wrinkled lips  glazed with a sultry red lipstick just waiting  for something to come  out. My mind was going crazy, attempting to  predict every possibility. Eventually, her lips parted and my breath paused, heart thumping against my chest.

"You need to wake up, Miss Edie."

Wait,  _what?_ Had that drink gone to her head? This ancient witch  didn't create  all that suspense just to give me some sort of coded  message!  Frustrated, I snapped at her.

"Wake up? Seriously, you came all the way here just to tell me to _wake up?_" My fist slammed against the glass coffee table, making the glasses jump in fright. "Unless you're going to give me some real answers then-"

"Miss Edie! You need to wake up!"

Did she just interrupt me with the same crap as before?

"Stop calling me 'Miss Edie!'"

Then,  reality switched. I could feel the world turning on its head and a  new  vision being presented to me. Instead of being sat in the lounge  trying  to get past my grandmother's delusion, my conscience found  itself in the  luxury of my bedroom. I was wrapped underneath my silk  covers like a  baby, hair an utter mess and eyes barely open. Leaning  over me was  Alisa, trying to shake me awake with a worried look on her  face.

"_Miss Edie! Miss Edie!_"

It  quickly became apparent to me that she was the one speaking, not my   grandmother. By extension, those events must've been just a shitty   dream. 

"I'm awake, I'm awake..."  A tired  groan was emitted as I climbed out of bed before dragging  myself over  to my en-suite bathroom with Alisa following closely behind,  a towel  and bathrobe folded over her right arm.

"My sincerest apologies Miss Edie but I was told to wake you at 12PM."

I shot Alisa a narrow-eyed glance from over my shoulder.

"By who?"

"By your father."

Of course. Why am I surprised?

"He insisted you not have a lay in for you have a social event to attend today."

Entering my bathroom, I locked Alisa outside and began running the shower. "A social event?"   I repeated, undressing myself. Usually I would take the chance and   enjoy a bubble bath but I just wasn't feeling it today. Maybe it was the   dream or maybe it was whatever happened yesterday but my head was a   mess. It felt fragmented, like shards of glass scattered over the   ground. Everything was there but I couldn't quite piece it together. I   knew I was angry yesterday and it had something to do with my father.

"Yes,  the results of the Chūnin Exams have been  revealed and those who got  promotions are receiving their flak jackets  and certification over the  week. To celebrate, the daughter of the  Hokage's most senior adviser is  hosting a party at her mansion to  celebrate and you're at the top of the  invite list."

"Oh am I now?"  Slipping into the  shower, my back rested against the wall and my body  gave in to the  water. I didn't even flinch as the shower unleashed a  rain of warmth  over my head, drenching my blonde locks and putting my  mind at ease. 

_The Chūnin Exams_. Ha, I'd almost forgotten about  that. To think I  was so serious about proving myself and now I couldn't  even give a  shit. Knowing Daddy he probably didn't promote me to_ "protect me" _or _"teach me a lesson"_. Oh well. I couldn't care less to be honest.

Hearing  about this party though brought me different feelings. It was  like a  fragment of my former, more immature self arising through the  cracks.  Edie Nakano, the hot party girl who made guys line up to kiss  her feet  at social events. I was tempted to just ignore the invitation  from one  of the wealthiest girls from the Medical Academy but there was  something  telling me to wait and reconsider. I couldn't help but feel  that maybe  some down-time was just what I needed. This headache and  stress brought  on by all these intertwining events of madness had to be  relieved. 

Oh  please, who was I kidding? 

I'm _Edie Nakano_,  the most important woman in  the White. How could I not be seen at one  of the biggest social events  of the year? Besides, I didn't even have  to go back to my immature ways.  I can easily have fun without being  overly-narcissistic.

"Maybe I'll bring Suzume along," Was yelled, allowing Alisa to hear me over the power shower.

"That  sounds like a good idea. I believe I read  that invitees were allowed to  bring a 'plus one' as they call it.  Should I contact her?"

"Yeah. Fetch me something simple to wear today, I may as well head into town and get something nice for tonight."

"At once, Miss Edie."

Once  Alisa was gone, I stepped out of the shower and shut off the  water. It  was amazing how five minutes spent running warm water over  your head and  cleansing your body with soap and shampoo could have such  a positive  effect on the human body. Gosh, to think I woke up feeling  like utter  crap and now felt at ease. Although, there was something  weighing me  down.

Suzume. 

She was fresh in my mind, like I'd been thinking of  her  before but couldn't quite think of what I was concerned about.  Where  had she been all this time? It was like a black space for the past  few  weeks, maybe even a month. Yet, when I inquired about her just now   Alisa didn't show any signs that Suzume was in trouble or something.   Still, that feeling lingered. Plus, there was _that_ dream. I   couldn't help but dwell on that dream. It only gave more questions than   it answered. Did I even have a grandmother or was that a figment of my   imagination? There was no definitive answer. I don't remember ever   meeting my grandmother nor asking my father about it. After Mom died,   family was a thing of the past. I didn't ask, he didn't tell. Strange   but it was one of those things I just never addressed. 

Too busy being a careless little girl I guess.
_________________________

♔
​


----------



## Laix (Nov 4, 2014)

NORTH
TWIN BRILLIANCE
*PART 4*
_________________________​  Perhaps I should've anticipated this. It was naive to assume the same wouldn't be asked back. As I took another bite of the dessert Aurora so delightfully recommended, I contemplated an answer to her mirrored question. Hearing about Aurora's past was sad to say the least. It quite honestly put a downer on the mood, conjuring sympathy from my heart and placing a frown on my lips. In retrospect, it was rather funny actually. I always thought my back story was pathetically depressing and annoying, like a stray dog following you wherever you go. It was latched on to me, the first thing most people from the Black mentioned when they heard I was from the Hozuki Clan.
 
I can't remember if Aurora was from the Black or White but I hoped, almost _begged_ for her to be from the White. This means there would be no judgements, no snarky comments, no strange looks. Then again, Aurora doesn't strike me as that sort of person. She's more reserved, well-mannered and dignified.
 
Crossing my legs, I brushed a loose bang over my ear before responding. Clearing my throat, I began. "Have you heard of the Hozuki Clan?" I decided to nip it in the bud right at the start. Dunking her churro into the warm chocolate sauce, she nodded.
 
"The water specialists from Kirigakure?"
 
"Correct." A sigh escaped my lips. I couldn't help it. I just hated explaining this, it was tiresome. "Well, the Hozuki Clan have this rivalry with the Fennikkusu Clan that stretches for generations, making splashes across the land that send ripples through the other. It's rather symbolic actually. Think fire and water."
 
She was nodding along, unwilling to interrupt and clearly not interested in pausing her lunch. It actually made me chuckle slightly seeing Aurora nod along, casually munching on the doughnut sticks dunked in chocolate.
 
"Well, a few years ago there was a rather slippery scandal that fell upon the two clans. A woman from the Hozuki Clan and a man from the Fennikkusu Clan eloped, bringing great shame on both families and making headlines throughout the Black. They then had a child before their relationship fell apart."
 
"And you're _that _child?"
 
My mouth almost dropped. Was I really that obvious? I at least wanted _some _suspense in my explanation.
 
"Yes, I'm _that_ child."
 
"I'm sorry." Aurora wiped her mouth with a napkin. "I hadn't heard of the story being from the White." Oh dear, she didn't get it, did she? I was _relieved_ she hadn't heard about it! In no way was I embarrassed or anything. Only an attention-seeking fame addict would be upset their little story was unheard of.
 
"N-No, no no no! Please, do not apologise. If anything I'm happy you hadn't heard about it." I let out another sigh before taking a sip of the complimentary glass of tap water. "To be honest, it irritates me beyond belief to be constantly followed by a dark cloud looming over you. Whenever someone from the Black finds out I'm from the Hozuki Clan, I hear the phrase "You're that child" or "You're that girl". I hate it." 
 
Aurora had a sympathetic look on her face which only made me feel uneasy. It had nothing to do with Aurora. Well, at least nothing to do with her being in the wrong. It was seeing her show sympathy over my story which was nothing compared to what she'd been through that made me feel selfish and heartless. I should be the one showing her the sympathy, not the other way around.
 
"B-But nevermind my monologuing! Your story is much sadder."
 
The knight smirked. "Thanks (!)" She quipped sarcastically, making me immediately realize my mistake. I wasn't usually one to suffer from foot-in-mouth syndrome.
 
"I didn't mean it like that! I mean that you've been through much, much worse than me and-"
 
"It's fine. I understood what you meant. I was just kidding."
 
"Oh." 
 
My face dropped from giving out panicked apologies to a blank pout. By now we'd both finished our treats, although I'd cheated slightly. I couldn't quite finish my entire portion despite it being a small so allowed Aurora to finish off the last two on my plate which she was more than happy too.
 
My partner stood up from her seat, leaving our chocolate-smeared plates behind for the waitress to deal with. 
 
"With that out of the way, I think its time for the next part of this pre-mission task."
 
"What might that be?"
 
"_*Hot springs!*_" She declared triumphantly.​_________________________

♕​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 4, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō 
*The Fading Lights
_____________________________

My short dress wasn't quite the right size; in fact if anything it seemed to be just a size too small. This would have been much easier if I had a second person to tie up the open ended back, but there was no way I would let Thalia have the satisfaction of doing that. I did the best I could but I knew I couldn't continue any farther without outside help; with a defeated sigh I took the blue arm laces and tied them around my forearms, creating a nice pattern with plenty left behind. It matched the blue stripe down the center of my dress, so I was quite pleased with the . The frills on the ends of the dress just completed the whole look. That of course, would only be possible if the back could be tied properly. 

I went to reach for my phone dreadingly; I knew I had no other choice than to call Thalia at this point. She'd probably be down here in no time flat just to complete my entire look. Almost like an act from god, as soon as I touched the phone I could hear a loud pounding on the door. It gave me glee to not have to use the phone, but in the same aspect, I feared it could be the women anticipating my intentions. I made my way to the door and found a pleasant surprise open swinging it open.

"Raiken, what are you doing here? We said we'd meet at the party."

"Oh, well I just thought it'd be nice to stop by and escort you there myself."

I was touched by his notion but quickly his eyes scanned the room behind me, almost surprised at how messy it was. He was right to be shocked, many different articles of clothing were scattered about the floor, obviously from me unable to chose a single outfit at the time. While his eyes focused on the clothes lying about, my eyes looked to his own clothes, which consisted of black boots, dark cargo pants, and a grey shirt that clung tightly to his skin.

"What else do you need to do before we leave? Do you need help cleaning all of...this?"

"No, no, I've got this covered. When are you getting dressed?"

"I am dressed."

"Oh..."

I said quietly to myself. I knew Raiken wasn't to dress up formally but I wondered if he thought that sort of attire would even fit in. Truth be told I wasn't sure if my dress was too much or not, but at least I wouldn't look that casual. Well, it wasn't my place to judge, it was clear he was comfortable in those clothes. Suddenly a light bulb popped up in my head as I said happily with a smile to Raiken.

"Hey, do you mind tying me up in the back? It's like the last thing I need to do."

I turned around before he gave a full answer, but I knew that he would accept anyways. I stood there for about a minute as I felt Raiken tugging on the strings; did he know what he was doing? I figured it should be pretty straight forward but who knows if it is to him or not. Once the tugging stopped I could hear a relaxed breath escape his mouth as he turned me around by shoulders. 

"Thanks for that."

"Yeah, anytime."

He brushed his hand through his hair after admitting acceptance. In my brown shoes I stood on my toes and reached his lips with mine; it felt like an eternity since we locked lips, but after my awkwardness yesterday I could understand why. We separated quickly but the moment stayed silent as we looked into each others eyes. I was the first one to break as I cracked into a small giggle.

"What's wrong?"

"N-No, it's nothing."

"Is that right? Well, we should probably get going. We need to start seeing the guests as soon as possible."

I had to remember, this wasn't going to be anything like meeting Satoshi; we were just going to try and find leads on the unmarked, maybe even find her. This was an important night, not only for Raiken, but for all of the REMNANTS, one we couldn't screw up. It was no wonder he was so impatient to get there. The elevator ride down was rather peaceful, we just exchanged what we did all day since we basically stayed by ourselves. My mood switched from boisterous to sour in an instant when I saw Lily standing at the doors to the hotel. She was wearing a black zip-up jacket, a grey skirt, black leggings, and black boots. She looked a bit better than Raiken in terms for a party (which I only assumed would be a classy party, because why wouldn't it be) but not amazing over all. I sighed, not wanting any contact with her, as the two of us walked to the door.

"While we're there we will have to split up; we have a lot of ground and people to cover, so that way we can see that many more guests."

"Lily..."

"Don't 'Lily' me, I'm not saying this to split you up; if it were up to me Kirisaki wouldn't even be on this mission; but she's the one who passed the Chunin Exams and she somehow got an invitation, so she gets to bring an extra guest. Saya managed to get us an extra one but we don't want to push it. Regardless you of all people must realize how important this is, we can not let her slip through our fingers again. So no fooling around and get straight to the mission."

I didn't want to cause any more trouble, especially after the talk Raiken and I had yesterday. Lily was on our side, despite how much she rags on me, so I had to prevent as much grief as possible. I looked down to the ground for an instant, trying to think of a good response, before looking Lily in her eye.

"You're right, splitting up is smart. We aren't there for the party anyways, this mission is what's important, and we shouldn't hold it up."

"I- Well...Okay, glad to see we're on the same page. Let's go, we're burning daylight."

​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 4, 2014)

She  turned and the three of us walked to the manor which the party was  being held. To make a comparison, it didn't feel as grand as say, the  Nakano building had been, but it was still one of the larger and nicer  places among Konoha. We made our way up the steps and to the front door.  Around us I could see many either resting on the cool ground for what I  assumed was they were drunk; music pulsated out of the walls, almost as  if it wanted to be freed, and the entrance seemed rather open besides  the man standing there with a list. After making it in with ease the  three stood together silently as the music blasted through our ear  drums. Lily saw herself off, which I quickly took advantage of. On my  toes again I kissed Raiken before quickly separating:

"That's all you'll get for now. If you find the unmarked before I do then you can get as many kisses as you want."

"Is that so? Well then I better start hunting; meet me back here in thirty minutes?"

"Yeah, definitely."

We  turned away from one another, heading our own separate ways. In my  direction there was a mass of people like a swarm which gave me a  difficult time. How was I supposed to discern who could be the Unmarked?  Well, it had to be a girl and one around my age or a little older, so  that eliminated about half the guests. Still, it would be a struggle to  find. Of course as I made my way into the crowd a man pops out with two  red cups in his hand, cruising his way to me.

"Hey, how about we-"

"Sorry, I'm only interested in women right now."

I  admitted boldly. The man stopped in his tracks, almost as if he wasn't  expecting those words to come out of my mouth. I wasn't lying, I only  wanted to find the unmarked, which could only be female. Besides, it's  not like I was looking to have fun with other guys when I have Raiken,  that'd be stupid and a waste of time. No, I couldn't treat this like a  party, I only had one objective: To find the unmarked.  ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 4, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*
_Thorn of the Houki_
Part 14

===​
And just like that, both he and Jeeha were cornered. Quite literally, backed up against the crumbling surface of the warehouse's wall with one spear to each of their throats. For all their talk, neither of them had really put up much of a fight. He looked down on his unconscious friend and silently cursed at himself for his powerlessness. 

Ouchi began to walk forward again, until he was in the middle of the huge expansive room. Dragging a nearby crate towards him, the man sat himself down on top of it then said: "I'll give you a few last words to say before I finish this." The spear still lingered at their necks, though edged neither closer nor further.

Makoto gave a bow of the head, though with his neck's movement room being so significantly limited, it came out as more of a nervous looking twitch than anything else. "Thank y--" he began, though a quiet voice beside him quickly cut him off.

"Katon: Seikatsu Ka," Jeeha suddenly announced, his eyes fluttering awake. At that point, Makoto fully expected things to go straight to hell. Ouchi's sympathy would evaporate with the flames and he would bring the spears into their throats and turn them into messy smears against the wall.

None of that happened. When Makoto stopped his moment of praying and opened his eyes, he found his head still firmly attached to his neck and the spears clattering on the floor. And a small distance away in the middle of the room, a vortex of flames swirling around the faint silhouette of Ouchi. Enveloped and smothered by the roar of the fire was the man's piercing howls of pain inside. Makoto looked at Jeeha, bewildered. "J-Jeeha... how?" He tried to find his words, but he wasn't sure what to even ask.

Shin Jeeha, however, seemed to understand the question. Rising up from his slumped position on the wall, the boy dusted off his trousers and slid a hand through his hair with a confident smile. "I was playing possum so I could find an opportunity to use my trump card. By using the air as a medium for my chakra, I can set fire to the space around my opponent and burn them in my Seikatsu Ka. And once the jutsu ends..." He removed his hand from his hair and reached down to grab a kunai from his pouch.

The flames dispersed, harmlessly dissipating itself into the air as it left a severely charred Ouchi weakly stumbling in the wake of the jutsu. Jeeha darted forward, immediately closing the distance between the two in a burst of speed that Makoto had never even _seen_ from his friend before, and plunged the tip of his kunai into his opponent's heart then immediately pulled it back out and let the blood burst. Ouchi didn't even have time to scream. Makoto winced.

"The victim's inner chakra network will be too burned for him to be able to properly move or mould chakra properly," he finished coolly before looking at the fallen corpse. "Sorry pal, but I'm not nice enough to give people last words."

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 4, 2014)

*Makoto Ha*
_Thorn of the Houki_
Part 15

===​
Makto let loose a sigh of relief, feeling his muscles loosen up like jelly as he let the effects of the first two gates wear off. His muscles all felt so _tense_ whenever he activated them that turning them off again just made his limbs feel unnaturally soft and fleshy. It took all that he had to just not give into his wobbling knees and crumple onto the floor instantly, although he still had the energy to shout and congratulate his buddy.

"Nice one, Jeeha-saaaaaaan!" Makoto cheered, jogging toward him with a slight limp in the leg he'd used to kick away the arrows earlier. Now that his adrenaline was beginning to wear off, the pain was settling in like an unwanted in-law. Nevertheless, he bit the pain down and gave a few powerful pats on the back to Jeeha. "Where'd you get that jutsu, though? Have you been holding out on me?" He asked, switching from the back slaps to a series of lightning nudges to the rib.

Jeeha gave a laugh, backing off slightly as he rubbed at the back of his head. "Well, maybe. I'm a lot stronger than I look, y'know. Since I've been holding back this whole time." The auburn haired boy fell silent and looked down, as if considering something.

Makoto's smile faded somewhat too, replaced with a vaguely confused frown. "Eh? Why?" He asked. 

Then something cold and sharp thudded into his back and he took a step forward. He looked around, then fell to one knee. Makoto reached behind his back, his numb and clumsy fingers searching for the end of the spear while his eyes desperately looked to the body of Ouchi to see if he'd suddenly reanimated. However, instead of meeting the patronising gaze of the weapons master, he found the closed eye lids of a corpse. And instead of a kunai, he found a knife, which pulled itself free before he could grip it. He toppled back, the world spinning as his vision swam. 

"Sorry, man," Shin Jeeha said darkly, bending over his head. Makoto couldn't see the expression on his face. His vision was fading too fast, and the lights from the ceiling cast a mask of shadows across the boy's face. Neither could he tell whether or not his tone was sincere; the pain in his back was far too overwhelming.

"Jeeha? Why?" He managed with a weak series of coughs.

"Lin Houki," came the simple words in response, but Makoto had no idea who that was.

"... who... ?"

But this time Jeeha just ignored him and brought the edge of the knife closer. Makoto closed his own hand around Jeeha's wrist, tried to keep the blade away - "No," he whispered, "no, don't" - but his strength was gone and Jeeha easily disentangled himself and pushed the knife into his throat.

In that moment, Makoto became aware of a great many things. He became aware of how cold he suddenly was, and how hot his blood felt as it splashed onto his skin. He became aware of the bitter irony that, in the end, it was the jutsu that he'd thought he knew the best that killed him. He became aware of how many regrets he'd stored up over the years, and despite him having signed up as a shinobi fully aware of the risks, he still wasn't ready to die. He became aware of the distinct look of sadness in Jeeha's eyes. And he became aware of the last words he would ever hear in his life.

"It's been real."​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 4, 2014)

*Rindou Hyakka*
Down with the false god! IIII ? Liquid Time: Date with a Kumo Shinobi!?
​

Rindou grins, being pulled to the restaurant.  ?So, little Yuu, this your first big mission?? She holds an arm around the younger kunoichi, turning to look at her, noting the nervousness on the young kunoichi's face, she pats Yuuko's side, ?You see, I pretend I don't remember, but this is my first mission in years, last time I left the village on a mission was three years ago, in fact I sacrificed myself for the others in my squad, I'm kind of a hero.  Not that I'm not in top form mind you, I'm sure that you're even strong enough to protect me from whatever dangers we may come across.  I'm sure we won't have a problem.? She pauses, ?Oop!  We're here!?  She happily opens the door, kissing the back of Yuuko's hand as she leads the girl into the building.

?Table for two.? Rindou purrs, they are set at a table, sitting across from each other.  ?So, what do you think of all this?  The village seems nice, but I'm not looking forward to the ship ride.? she chuckles lightly, poking at the glass of water that was given to her, a look of mild panic on her face.  She sighs, closing her eye, and gulping down the liquid quickly.  ?So, tell me a bit about yourself.? she stares into Yuuko's eyes.  ?I'd love to know more about you.? she smiles, setting one hand on the table, and adjusting her eyepatch with her other one.

She tilts her head lightly, showing a deep interest in what the girl says.  She looks away just to read the menu and order her preferred tempura, but focuses on Yuuko's face otherwise.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 5, 2014)

*Kagami Rei
*

*A Grand Entrance*

Flying. Was. Awesome! Seriously, this was the best thing she had ever done and that includes the chocolate fountain at Joel Rubachaune. She didn't ever want to reach Konoha and just stay flying forever - it was ultimate freedom and she waved her arms around, fell off a few times only for Red to catch her before she hit the ground. For once, she didn't even care that her hair was a total disaster....because she was on a fucking dragon!

However her heart actually sank when she was the faces on the Hokage monument, but as a final little gesture, Red did a loop the loop in the sky and landed perfectly at her palace. She got off, feeling dizzy and disorientated and plopped onto the ground, laughing.

"Fuck yeah! we have to..."

Before she knew it she was whisked away by someone and about 200 ft from Red, who was slowly disappearing into a giant earthen dome.

"Princess, are you alright, you are incredibly lucky to..."

"And you're incredibly stupid! Damn dumbasses, read the situation! Why would I be laughing on the ground next to a giant dragon if I hadn't already tamed it. Red is my friend!"

"It's a dragon, it can't be..."

"It's my friend! Leave him alone or I'll....um....threaten you with....something horrible!" Kagami said drawing a blank at punishments. The guard looked at Kagami's furrowed brow and determined look.

"Ok Princess. Guards let the dragon go. But we'll keep a close watch."

"No need. I came flying on the back of this badass." Kagami waved dismissively before going up to Red, at which point Alfred the Butler came out armed to the teeth with knives, tags and a bandana. 

"Allow me to smack the foul beast in its bitch face." he said with an impeccable english accent. He stopped as he watched Kagami pet the Dragon's snout and it laid down. "Ah Ma'am, as ever one must expect the unexpected." Alfred said putting the various weapons down and pulling out an invitation.

"Wassat?" Kagami asked, between the casual swearing and the colloquialisms, Kagami had unlearned everything Alfred had taught her.

"Do we need to review our articulation and manners ma'am." Alfred said clearing his throat.

"Ah...um...What may that be?" Kagami said straightening out her dress.

"An invitation Ma'am, some soiree regarding the chuunin exams. I take it you will not be attending, thanks to your new found friend?" Alfred said about to tear up the paper.

"Actually....I think I might go. I might be a little late, but...." she turned to Red and smiled, causing the dragon to raise an eyebrow. "Where would I be able to find some paint?"
*
Later*

She spotted the mansion below as she swooped through the air. There were points, remarks, terrified screams and guards (who had been alerted before hand so they wouldn't try to shoot her down). The Princess of the Fire country rode in on a golden (painted) dragon. She landed in the vast garden, beside the ornate fountain and told Red to stay. He lay on the ground dutifully and watched as she left for the party. 

The mansion was fairly large, the garden was beautiful with seasonal flowers, a row of sakura trees and beautifully trimmed grass. You could always tell a person who was well off by the state of their grass; a lot of it, no patches and completely even. Of course they were likely going to have to re-lay the patch which Red was on, but Kagami was certain it would be done gladly for the mere fact that she had made the party unforgettable. "You remember the party when Princess Kagami rode in on a Dragon!?"

Honestly she could just wave and then ride out again, but she probably had to mingle a little. About 8:30pm, she'd stay until midnight.....but only if they changed the music. Kagami rubbed her forehead, at times she hated the fact that she hated pop music as it's all her peers listened to. just once, just once she wanted to totally rock out to some metal. She sighed,

"One of these days maybe I'll get to be....Kagami Rei. At least I get to wear what I like!" She said with her simple, yet elegant light blue dress. She didn't need a fancy, expensive dress now - cos she had a dragon. She actually felt relieved - no more headaches on what to wear; she'd look awesome no matter what.

In the party she spotted a few familiar faces, who came up to her and bowed graciously to her, she bowed back with equal deepness, never one to be so arrogant to not reciprocate the respect. Her father didn't like that attitude as royalty should never bow their heads lower than those of lower class, but people were people, they were all the same; same blood, same heart, just different luck in life. To not respect someone out of sheer luck seemed a little....wrong to the Princess.

"Princess, what a unique and brave mode of transportation! However did you manage to tame a dragon?!" One of the women from the Fire Country Council. Great friends with her father and as nosy as an aunt would be. Of course,  she hadn't actually come up with a story for the dragon

"Oh, just my....um...charisma I guess. I've always been called a good diplomat, I guess I just talked my way into his heart." Kagami said talking well and truly out of her bumhole.

"Well I'm sure you could charm your way into any man's heart Princess.Tell me have you thought about marriage yet?"

"Hmm...yes.." Ah yes that question, probably not the only time she'd be asked it, "Well, I think...oh do excuse me, I think I see an old friend of mine!" Kagami said racing away and standing next to the first back that seemed to be her age. She didn't care who it was, nothing would be more awkward than that conversation.

"Hey, um, you don't mind if we chat for a bit. They're asking me about marriage and I really don't want to....oh...it's you." Kagami's sentence trailed off into disappointment as she saw Edie Nakano's face turn to her. She actually thought about going back to the aunt but decided to stick it out. She carried on where they had left off, as they did every time they met.

"Didn't you wear that dress last year?"


----------



## Laix (Nov 5, 2014)

EDIE
O N L Y    H U M A N
*PART 3*












​
You know how flawlessly beautiful and powerful I am, right? Well imagine a lesser version. Like, imagine going to Chō Chō's and buying a pair of rare diamond earrings burrowed from deep in the North. Then next door in the discount store there's some plastic pearls made by some underpaid child in a factory. You get the latter if you can't afford the former. They do the same job but one is superior - _much, much superior_. I'm the diamond earrings and Kagami Rei is the cheap plastic that melts under the sun. The difference between us and those earrings however is the earrings know their place. The diamonds know they are sought after and beautiful (which does extend to me actually) but the cheap shit doesn't quite understand that they're in fact cheap shit, so every now and then they approach the diamonds and try to start a war.

One hand on my svelte hips and another clutching this cup of untouched drink, I turned to face the slightly shorter girl who had a look of disappointment on her face. What was she expecting to see? That I wasn't as beautiful as last month? 

"Didn't you wear that dress last year?"

I almost burst out laughing. How stale and reductive.

"Actually I bought this earlier today. Didn't you see in the tabloid? I usually appear in those just for wiping my ass with 1000 ryo bills. What about you?"

"Are you sure? They're usually preoccupied with me and my glamorous life to even bother following the local bicycle."

"Does anyone even know your surname? I mean, who even let you in? There's noway _you _made the invite list." I leaned in with narrowed eyes and a taunting smirk, hissing to her. "Important people only, babe."

"Oh I was on the list. I just didn't have to blow off the guard to get in."

I scoffed at her remark. I would be lying to say I wasn't impressed or at least surprised. Maybe this girl had been studying my material but she'd definitely gotten better. Before I could finish her with just a look but the poor thing was actually putting up a fight.

"Coming from the girl rumored to give line-ups outside bathrooms in parties. Hey! We're at a party and they have a bathroom! Get to work girl!"

Kagami frowned but I quickly identified it as a sarcastic one. "I would but you've taken up all the good corners. The customers are going three at a time since you're wide enough."

Argh, this _bitch!_ Why was she one-upping me!? Was I losing my touch? No, I couldn't allow this to happen. Stupid cow was going to regret ever approaching me. Letting out a sigh, I rolled my eyes before taking a sip of my drink. Vodka and orange juice, how typical of a teen party. I was about to fire a shotgun shell to her face using just my tongue but someone spoke up for me. "Nee-san, is this one of your maids?" Asked Suzume with a curious tone, bringing a pleased smile to my face that only a proud elder sister can have. I was uncertain if Suzume was asking a genuine question or giving one of the best drags of her career. Regardless this pint-sized blonde was making me prouder each and every day. Kagami had a look of disgust on her face, lip curling and eyes rolling. I was tempted to reach into my gold clutch and find a plaster to heal that singing burn inflicted by my little apprentice.

Chuckling along, I shook my head. "Oh no, she's not one of my maids. She'd look good in the gown though, wouldn't she? She's used to cleaning her own house since her family can't afford to hire any staff!"

"That's so sad Nee-san! There should be some sort of charity fund we can donate to help the impoverished!"

"Impoverished? What does that mean?"

"I'm not poor, you idiot!"

"So what are you then? Because you're certainly not on Nee-san's level!"

She looked like she was seething! I could see her boiling over like a pot of water left too long on the stove. Cheeks were firing up a humiliated red and I could see the wrinkles coming through on her brow. "There there, don't get too upset. You might prematurely age yourself!" I quipped before breaking into a witch-like cackle with my partner in crime. "She's adorable isn't she?" I looked to Suzume who nodded in agreement, leaving Kagami in the cold. Didn't matter anyway, it's not like she sat with either of us. She didn't even attend my school.

"Well colour me surprised, Edie."

"_Surprised?_" The only thing that surprised _me_ was that she was still here.

"Yep. Your lack of friends has left you with no choice but to kidnap a child from the Academy. It's kind've embarrassing to see a girl of nearly eighteen years old hanging out with a twelve year old. I mean, you're a repulsive beast but I thought you'd at least be tolerable enough to run around with other repulsive beasts in a big open farm somewhere."

"Firstly!"

Kagami was shut down by the sharp words of Suzume who looked like a teacher scolding a student, her finger pointed like a sword and coming down on the girl. 

"I'm not twelve years old! I'm going to be thirteen very, very soon! Secondly, Nee-San didn't steal me from the Academy. I'm a diplomat from the Land of Iron and far more important than _you_ and whatever gang of hillbillies you originate from. Lastly and in relation to point two, Edie would run around the field of 'repulsive beasts' but it's jam packed with members of your family!"

I couldn't stop smiling! Suzume was amazing, _so amazing_. The delivery, the perfection, the timing, I just can't. It seemed Kagami was speechless too after getting dragged by the root of her hair and tossed in a ditch.

"Pressed?" I taunted, tilting my head with a joyous smirk on my face. It only infuriating her further. It brought me great pleasure just to see her squirm. I didn't even consider her a rival; That would imply she was on my level.

"Of course she's pressed Nee-san after that shut down!"

"I know, I know. I'm like so proud of you."

"Who is pressed? The only pressed one here is you."

"You seem upset. There's no need to be upset~"

Why would I be upset? I have no reason! If anything I'm finally enjoying myself after what's felt like a month of stress. The Chūnin Exams, my father, all this shit that's happened. Taking out my frustrations on Kagami Rei without even breaking a nail made for excellent therapy. I don't know what these educated fools are doing with their breathing excersizes and count-backwards-from-ten-to-one shit.
 
_________________________

♔​


----------



## Vergil (Nov 5, 2014)

*Kagami
*

She always got her blood boiling, that Nakano. She proudly flashed the fact that she was on the tabloids whilst Kagami made no mention of the fact that her charity and goodwill were in the broadsheets. She never did ? after all then the fight would be a little too one sided in her favour and then it?d be no fun. The more pressing issue was Suzume who was?.in need of a spanking or something.

Kagami and Suzume stared at one another, the insults each with their own underlying message behind them. They both knew what happened in the Chuunin exams and they were both somewhat uncomfortable around each other. More than anything, that threw Kagami off her mud slinging match with Edie. Hyuga Dante was dead, and it was entirely because of their actions in the forest.

?Suzume, do you mind if we had a little chat?? Kagami asked. The reply was a huff and an extremely snotty look. Whilst Kagami had no political power, it was still not acceptable to treat a member of the royal family like so ? even if you were one of their peers. Especially if you were one of their peers.

?I?m not the smartest when it comes to these things, but even I know that it?s better not to create a scene over something as silly as a rivalry. We have things to discuss. Important things. That don?t concern you.? Kagami said turning to Edie, ?Go socialize or whatever it is you call getting spit roasted these days.?

Suzume gave an apologetic look to an obviously frustrated Edie as the pair went upstairs and on to a balcony.

?What do you want?? Suzume said crossing her arms angrily.

?You know full well what I want. I know Edie and I know that you may think that you can trust her??

?She?s my onee-san, of course I can trust her.? She said defiantly.

?So then you?ve told her about what happened in the forest??? Kagami asked almost scolding her.

?No?.I??

?Please, I?m putting aside our differences here and having a conversation as two girls who have far too much to lose ? do NOT tell her what happened.?

?It was the chuunin exams! Deaths happen, we did nothing wrong.? Suzume retorted but having no real conviction in her voice.

?I looked up the rules?.well had my butler explain them to me?.It was for members who had officially participated and registered in the exams. Dante did not do so, he broke in. Whilst in terms of blame it lies on him, it would be a long drawn out process and would drag our names in the mud, along with our countries. If you want to own up to it on your own, then be my guest but don?t you dare bring my name into it.? Kagami said. ?I don?t care about myself but my father has worked too hard to build up his good name and I?m not about to see that get ruined understand??

?Fine. Fine. Can I go now?? Suzume said

?Listen?.I know you adore Edie, but on the flip side we have to try and get along. We?re representing our countries right? I mean I didn?t really think about it until?certain things were revealed to me after the exams, but there?s a war going on and?..I?d hate for us not to be allies just cos of some silly rivalry, yeah??

Suzume?s back was turned and so Kagami couldn?t quite make out the reaction. She walked away leaving Kagami on her own when she finally breathed in slowly and exhaled in a controlled manner. A new leaf. Fuck, change was difficult.

She head back downstairs and remembered that she hadn?t rubbed the fact that she had a dragon to Edie yet when she bumped into a dark haired man.

?Hey watch where you?re going you jacka?.I mean, I beg your pardon. I should have been watching where I was going.? Kagami said. New leaf, new leaf, new leaf.

?I preferred the first version.? The deep voice chilled her spine, with that Eastern accent. ?Kagami Rei I presume. Sanjuuro Otani? Hailing from the Mist country. A pleasure.?

?The Prince of a Black country alliance, in the middle of White territory. That takes some ball?.uh?courage.? Kagami replied, looking him up and down. Long dark hair that was perfectly groomed ? check; deep, dark eyes ? check; taller than her ? check; muscular but not overly so ? check; excellent dress sense ? check. Even had nice shoes,

?Believe me, I can still feel a host of eyes on me. As if I have any shinobi training.? Sanjuuro said with a wry smile, ?Unlike yourself. I heard you tamed a dragon.?

?Yes?.I have a magic tongue.? Kagami said and then realized the obvious double entendre, ?Not like that! I mean?unless you were thinking of?ugh?I suck at being dignified.? Kagami said with a sigh which was met with a laugh.

?Good! All the other princess I?ve met have kinda been the same. Nice to hear one that talks like ordinary folk.?

Kagami?s eyebrow raised. The first prince to actually understand why she was always such a crap princess. She then decided to determine just how much of her he would put up with.

?Alright. I bet I could drink you under the table.? She couldn?t, she was a super lightweight but this would normally be met with a surprised look and a polite back out.

?Hah! We have more pirates in our waters than all the countries combined. If you can?t negotiate with men at sea you?re in trouble. Only way to do that is to get wasted with them. You?re on!? Sanjuuro said rolling up the sleeves to his tuxedo.

This guy, Kagami liked.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 5, 2014)

Kukiko and Kichirou
Exile - Preparation
​Kukiko sighed heavily she couldn't complain too much, finding her footing looking to the entrance and only exit. She was incompetent and foolish, this cave was the perfect place for a trap and she fell for it... Maybe she got freedom she wanted so why would she persue this any further? Did her father expect her to come running back into his arms and beg for forgiveness?

"So my father wants me to purge my own desires and goals in order to rise as a member of the Yukimaru bloodline?"She asked him looking at the green eyed Kichirou he intrigued her but not quite in the way one might expect. He was neither Yukimara nor reminiscent of any house home she knew of in the ice phoenix line. Neither was his attire he wore green, and that clover was without a doubt meant to represent something but what? Everything about him made her curious as to what his connection with the phoenix was, so why not indulge herself a bit and let him choose where they went next.

"Kichirou, at the very least your words seem sincere so why do you not choose where we go in order to start this?"She asked and he smirked, "Fuzen is left in ruins, security there will be heightened and we might be mistaken as a enemy. Kirigakure is home to your father, so again avoid."He shrugged for a moment honestly not certain with himself before finally coming up with a name, "Font of Fortunes. I have business there and you could use it to discover how best to unlock your powers again."

"Font... how is a pool of water going to help me?"She asked

"It's where Dendar the Night Serpent was fought centuries ago, making it a place of power. Also the place many Fuinjutsu experts gather in order to study the ancient texts that reside their at the twilight library. They should be able to advise you how to best go about unlocking your powers once more and how to utilise that scroll."He says pointing to the summoning contract. Kukiko nods leaning down picking it up and placing it firmly upon her back.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 5, 2014)

*Kagami Rei *

There was some sort of announcement going on in the background, but Kagami didn’t really care, she had managed to snag a bottle of Tequila and was partaking in a little contest in the back garden. She wasn’t much of a drinker at all and hard liquor was going to get her drunk fast; but Sanjuuro didn’t know that – she just wanted to see how much fun he was.

First shot burned like a bastard, causing her to reach for the water.

“Hah, you’re not going to last long in the contest like that.” Sanjuuro said taking the hit like a boss.

“I’ve been training!….kinda. I’ve been on a no pizza no alcohol diet for a few months now. Besides, most people think it’s a little inappropriate for a Princess to be drinking.” Kagami said setting up another piece of lemon and salt. “You know tequila tastes like freaking ass.”

“I prefer rum, but I have to drink this a few times. It’s considered a man’s drink. Put’s hair on your chest and all.” Sanjuuro said.

“Better not put any hair on mine. Waxing there is a bitch.” Kagami said, once again characteristically unprincess-like and carrying on as though nothing out of place was said, “So pirates eh?”

“Yea, bunch of them around Kiri. All after a treasure that some guy left ‘at that place’. Impossible to get to but doesn’t stop them from trying. Some guy named Rodger - pretty legendary pirate, but he got executed and told everyone that he buried his ridiculous amounts of treasure. So many damned pirates - but good for trade. Mostly on the East coast so you don’t really see them much on shinobi mainland.”

Kagami sighed, “Being pirate sounds like fun. Adventure on the sea, drinking, singing – nothing but miles of open water and just freedom.”

“I’ll drink to that!” Sanjuuro picked up his glass, licked the salt, drank the drink and bit the lemon all in one smooth motion. Kagami did the same but less gracefully. Sanjuuro continued,

“Your Dad doesn’t seem too restrictive on you. I mean how bad could he be if he let you have a Dragon. I’d say you’ve got it good compared to the rest of us.” 

“Right! If it was up to him, I’d be married by now, playing little miss wifey to some dumbass. You looked at me? Do I look like wife material to you?!” Kagami said pouring the drink as though she was pouring sake into Sanjuuro’s glass, knees bent and doing so with grace and elegance. She had been trained well.

“I think you’d make life fun. Being Daimyo can be stressful and I think you would be there to keep him grounded, that’s important as a wife. It’s what I’d be looking for anyway – not just a trophy, but someone who’s gonna help me in life.”

‘Damn – I think I’m falling for this guy.’ Kagami said staring and overflowing the drink in Sanjuuro’s glass

“Hey that’s unfair! You’re giving me way too much!” he said snapping Kagami out of her trance.

“Oh shit!” she quickly stopped pouring and looked at the glass. Filled to the rim with tequila, “Well Hey, you’re the man, you’re supposed to be able to drink that.” She said with a devilish grin.

“Sure, but you’ll lose the contest then.” He gently reminded her. 

“Oh yeah. Well how about you drink half and I drink half!” Kagami said and  then immediately regretted the suggestion. Drinking out of the same glass? What was she, stupid? You don’t do that unless….

“I’m game.” Sanjuuro said catching the white haired girl by surprise. “I’ll go first.”

Before Kagami could say anything he took the drink and took a big gulp from it, biting hard into the lemon for relief. He blinked a few times and shook his head. “That’s strong stuff.”

Now it was Kagami’s turn.  She picked up the glass and looked at it nervously. 

“You don’t have to…”

Now he was undermining her, friend, she’d show him. Down the hatch in one. She didn’t even take the lemon, but rather froze as it hit her stomach. She clenched her teeth. Shit don’t hurl, don’t hurl….maintain…..maintain. Her eyes were closed tightly and after a few moments, she opened them.

“I did it!” Kagami said triumphantly standing up, then getting hit with a combination of light headedness and the alcohol taking effect, she spun like top about to fall, and she fell. On top of Sanjuuro.  It would have been a romantic moment had she not kneed him in the balls and head butted him, causing them both to lose consciousness. They were almost certain to regret their actions in the morning.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 5, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Ryota's Apartment, Sunagakure]​*​
[Sasori's Hidden Arts III]​
_-The Thin Line Frays III-_​

​
The door to the apartment swung open as just as Satoshi was about to pull his hand to the door. Standing in the door way, Ryota looked at them with a grin split about his lips. Now dressed in his traditional body suit the Genin looked rather unimpressed with the man's insightfulness. "Wat took you so long?" the words rolled off his lips as he motioned for the group to come in. "It was a long night for Zan, so he needed a power nap." Rikka explained as they made their way into the room. Cupping his chin while he closed the door Ryota turns to them. Placing his back in the door he nods, sounded like a reasonable enough explanation regardless of how true it was or not. "Let's cut to the chase, shall we? Why did you want us to come here Ryota?" Satoshi's words bit like a viper and resounded with the power of a war drum. Though all the demand did was make Ryota smile. 

"Dat why Ah like you boy-o. You to de point." the man merely states while he pulled himself from the door, "Ah just ask you and cher here, de little wan you brought on you own." is added with his brand of coy wit. Walking by the three he invites them into the small living area of the home away from home. "As far as why ol' Ryota bring you 'ere, well dat would be why?" is stated his hand motioning toward the small coffee table in the middle of the room. On it were several files and one of Satoshi's deep doctor bags. Instantly his eyes light up, like he'd seen a long lost friend that had been gone for many years. "Is this, is this what I think it is Ryota?" is questioned as he walked up to it. "Dat it be boy-o. Acquired dem yesterday afder you dun lef." is replied. The Genin looked back to him for just a brief second before knelling to the table.

Shuffling through a folder or two he is greeted with some of the most important work he believed he has worked on to date. "Who did it?" is asked as he turned page after page, hoping that all his notes were still there. "Dat Boy-o, is a long story." is admitted the man rubbing a hand thorough his short black hair. Walking pass the table his bare feet sink into the plush carpet of the room. After taking a seat he watched as Satoshi pulled the doctor's bag open. To his great relief Ryota had been forward enough thinking to put some dry ice in it with the viles that were heavily protected. Pulling one out he examined the label, written in his own hand and in his cipher language he reads that it is a sample of Kirisaki's blood. Another vile is produced, claiming to be Eddie's. 

The blonde's was easy enough to test. Shaking it so that the blood would rip he watched as the miracle that was the Nakano bloodline came to life renewing the blood making it as fresh as the day he drew it. He'd have to look at Kirisaki's under a microscope, to see if the blue lining was there, but it looked fresh enough and her's never congealed. Mostly satisfied with what his eyes saw he turned his attention back to Ryota who was now looking at him through parted fingers. Clearing his throat he places the blood back in the bag. "We have a while Ryota, so will you tell me who destroyed Naoko and my careers?" the question was restrained and held back to a polite vocalization. Naoko wanted to know too, her eyes were eagerly locked on the Swamp Native. Ryota sighed while he pinched the bridge of his nose. Like the answer pained him, pained him to the point that he seemed to not want to talk about it. 

"Truth be told Satoshi, Ah dun had ah bead on who may haf dun dis a day o' two afder you ask meh halp." [Truth be told Satoshi, I had a lead on who could have did this a day or two after you asked for my help.] is replied. Satoshi, closing the bag, frozen. What did he just hear? That placid face almost twisted into rage, but Ryota held his hand up as to say, just give me a minute to explain myself. His crimson eyes lock with Naoko's slate grays, like Satoshi she was on the move, but that glare caused her to back down, he was an intimidating person when he wanted to be. Allowing his arm to come to rest on the floral pattered arm cover he cleared his throat. "De reason Ah no act on de information Ah got, was 'cause Ah 'ad to be sure. You see." [The reason I didn't act soon is because I had to make sure it was correct.] is added with a bit of a sigh. If Satoshi didn't know any better he would say that the man was regretful for what he was about to say. 

"As you kno' Ah haf ah netwerk o' people dat work for ol' Ryota. You bet'cha. So wen Ah 'ead dat mah own men dun gon 'n' dun it. Ah 'ad to be sure." [As you know, I have a network of contacts that work for me, so when I heard that some of the people I closely work with did it, I just had to make sure it was right.] the words slammed home like hammers, but the white haired boy as well as Naoko could understand his initial hesitation. Though it didn't make the news any less hard to swallow. "So?", "Well afder Ah dun made sure it was, wat it be. Ah took action boy-o. I found w'ere dey were hole up. Once Ah found dem it didn't tak long fo' me to get you stuff back." [Well, after I made sure all the information was right, I found their hide away. Afterwards it didn't take all that long for me to reacquire your things.]

Satoshi nods as he looked at his stuff, "I'm only missing one things more..", "Dat book? It in de bag, under de blood." is stated. Satoshi bit his lip, he was thankful, Zyana had given him that book back when they first met. Not only was she a friend, but it also had her and his notes on human bodies and other medical related things. "I only have one more question.", "Where are they, what did you do with them?" Satoshi turned to Naoko as she leaned forward from the love seat they both sat. Rikka, who was setting beside Satoshi leaned forward as well. She'd never heard her speak with this type of tone before. Grief, anxiety, hurt and rage mixed together and it sounded less that attractive. Her voice cracked and shook which made Ryota look to her with a sadden expression. From what little he gathered, Yagyu was like a father to her, brought her in taught her the trade. 

"You no haf to worry wid dem, Ah took dere 'eads 'cause dey betray'd not only meh. Dey 'urt you two." [You don't need to worry with that, they're dead. You don't betray me or my friends.] the words were like a kick in the gut to the woman as she slid back into her seat. She'd have loved to send them on herself. Tears streamed down her cheeks as she bowed her head. She rarely showed any emotion akin to this and Satoshi really felt bad for her. That being thought he knew she'd push him away, Rikka though would have none of it as she stood and walked around her teacher. "Dis wan, Ah do free o' charge. Mah men, mah problem." is stated It didn't make the situation any more okay, but it was a start. "Th... thanks" is softly muttered as the boy looked to his feet, "Tell me, did they say why they did this. What they wanted with my samples and my research?" is asked. The swamp man nods, of course there was a reason. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 5, 2014)

*Suzume|Genin|In Transit*

*[With Eerin and Kaisho]*​


[To Save an Owl May Bring Personal Salvation III]
Liquid Time​
_- A Few Days After the Whole Prison Fiasco_

Suzume warmly smiled at the innkeeper and slowly walked up to him while she slid her weapon away. That grin turned a bit bitchy while she stood on her tip toes reaching up to him. With a gentle pat on his left cheek she looks him in the eye, "That should be enough money to buy you a new shack to work out of, do be kind enough to remember that even if someone speaks in a tongue you cannot understand, they are still customers. What are customers again?" The man, full of rage, seethes while looking down at the pre-teen who had just cut his family own business in two. A business that was handed to him by his father who had it handed to him by his father. So it was for the pass six generations. How could this brat know anything about the loss of such tradition so rich through history. A shack?! How dare she!

"What?"

The question wasn't what Suzume wanted to hear, not at all. Stepping pass the man she allowed the heel of her boot smash into his big toe, the entirety of her close to five hundred pound mass crushed down on him causing to howl in pain while she walked away from him. The crack of bone could be heard as she stepped away, she'd broken it by merely stepping on it, "The correct answer, pig, is that the customer is always right." fluffing her blonde locks Suzume seemed like she was back on form, despite the whole prison incident a few days ago. That was pushed down and the confident little girl that was before now stood before Eerin. A soft smile on her regal lips. Seemed the pygmy owl wasn't happy with what Suzume had done to the Inn nor the Keep just now. Her new friend Eerin, however, had a large grin plastered to her lips. It was the best thing she'd seen since leaving the forest to rescue April.

Seemed that the young blonde had garnered the approval of Eerin, with that out of the way the older Kunoichi turned her back to the Keep who was now hopping on a foot while holding his other. The pain was intense, but not as intense as the laughter that broke out around the man. Though he was a well known figure in the area not many people liked his arrogance. The fact that he owned everything in his line of sight. He, like the girl had said, was a pig and when he got put in his place it made the people happy. Happy to know that someone would stand up to a man that worked his people like slaves and gave little more than slop for food, passing it off as Sushi. The Rum was also little more than grog, more water than anything. So displeasing but he 'was' the owner. After taking one final glace to her handy work Suzume bounded up to Eerin catching up with a little effort. Her legs still weren't used to running again, not with all the weight that she was carrying around at least. 

Getting into earshot it seemed that Eerin had a brother, that she apparently had compared to Suzume as Sho protested that he wasn't flashy but modest and more defensive. Did that mean that this person was a swordsman?! That made her more happy, she'd have to meet him and test her skills every since fighting that Hobo Afro dude and learning Phoenix Song her confidence, despite being beaten so easily by the diamond bitch, was at an all time high. Her Onii-San showing confidence in her only help to bolster that attitude, making her want to prove herself even more. Then there was Edie, she have to do this to make sure that she could stand beside her too. There was so much in her young mind that rode on this mission. Sure, it was to save an owl that could probably talk like this one could. At the same time though, it was so much more it was personal salvation.

Catching up to the two fully Suzume looked up to the forest native and grinned, "May I?" is asked while she gestured toward the Pygmy Owl. Eerin looked to Sho then back to Suzume who seemed to be staring with starry eyes at the foul. She didn't really care and shrugged, she would leave it up to him. Sho on the same wing didn't care who carried him, transport was transport. Right? With a bit of a hoot he walked closer to Eerin's shoulder while Suzume held her hand up. With a hop he lands in her palm. A finger runs under his beak as she petting allowing it to trail down his plumage. His head twisted to the side, maybe this wasn't that good of an idea, he was going to get loved to death. "You're so cute Mr. Owl" Suzume coos while petting him. "..." the tried to reply his name, but Suzume had made it to his stomach and he was in heaven. With a grin as he hooted the young Samurai placed him on her shoulder. 

Now, as they walked, Suzume ran her finger across his crown and down his back. This sort of attention he could get used too. "So. Ms. Akarusa. Was that owl you spoke earlier? If it is, can I learn it?" is asked while she continued to make Sho's day. This land of iron native was going to spoil him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 5, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Small Cafe, Sunagakure]​*​
[Sasori's Hidden Arts IV]​
_-The Thin Line Frays IV-_​

​
Thumbing his coffee, straight, Satoshi sat silently as Naoko and Rikka ate the breakfast they had ordered. The bright eyed girl looked up to her teacher who decided he really wasn't all that hungry. The change that she saw in the boy yesterday was still there and it slightly bothered her as from time to time he'd rotate his left shoulder with a grunt. "You going to have that looked at today?" Naoko asked shifting her gaze from her caramel flavored coffee. The Genin didn't give all that much of a response as much he did a snort his eyes not once moving from the wire mesh of the table. "Are you going to answer me or just sit there in your own self pity?", "Is it too much to let me think? We were just told a lot of stuff and I'm having problems digesting it, okay?" is snapped. Naoko blinks but backs down from her tirade. If the boy didn't want to have it looked at, that'd be on him. Not her. 

"Zan, do you think that he was telling us the truth back there?" Rikka was sharp, there was little doubt about that and sometimes it scared Satoshi how quick she was able to pick up on things. "I don't know, really. The man is a big mystery to me." is admitted while he took a drink of his beverage. "I've known him little over a month and I still don't really know what motivates him nor do I have a clue what he is up to. I hate it too, I hate when someone comes along I can't read." with a grunt his fingers drum over the table as he looked away from the table. Across the way was a small shop that sold old fashioned clothing and other odds and ends. Kind of a novelty store really. Swallowing as a small dust devil rolled by he looked back to the girl, "No, I don't know if we can trust him, but at the moment. He is all that we got and his money is keeping us afloat." he didn't like to admit it, but right now Ryota was their saving grace. 

If he hadn't gave them such a gracious bonus for helping Yomi they'd have been in deep waters. "So, do you think that he was being any level of truthful with us Satoshi?" Naoko asks. She in part agreed with her Genin cohort, she couldn't read Ryota either. He was a question wrapped in an enigma tossed into a maelstrom. "There is truth to all things, even lies. So, yeah. I'm sure there is some truth in there, where and how much should be the questions that gets answered." is replied. Thumbing the side of the coffee mug he thinks back to what Ryota had told him. 

_-Of course there was reasons. There were reasons for all actions small and great, it was a domino of events that had made his me act he explained as he offered them a drink. Only young Rikka took him up on his offer. As the man stood he still talked here and there over what he all discovered. Seemed that the Chunin Exams were what prompted their actions. See, like him. His men were Hunter Nin or Sell Swords, where they saw a profit they exploited it. So in that light he didn't fault them for what they did. He didn't pay their bills or write them checks. He like many people was just a means to earn money. Buying and selling information or secrets was much more profitable than killing people or infiltrating this or that. So, when they saw a way to make money off a dead person, they exploited it. 

Intrigued with how his medicine had seemed to cure the Nun Kirisaki they made their move to find out how he had done it and that was why everything he own was ransacked. Why his apartment was turned on it's ear and probably even the reason his 'corpse' was sent to Fuzen so they could gather his things without being in Sunagakure and risking being caught. It is also the reason that Yagyu died, that was the hardest blow to swallow. Yagyu was like a father to Satoshi. Sure, he and Yusetsu had a good bond going too, the man was more like a brother to Satoshi than anything. For the first time in a long time he felt like he belonged, like he had a reason to live outside exacting revenge. That is why he pursued this so harshly, Edie nor Kirisaki were going anywhere any time soon, it'd be simple enough for him to acquire more samples. Most his notes he had memorized at any rate as well. 

What drove him was the loss of a second family, one that may have used him but regardless they were still there for him. Though he did have Kei in his life now too, so close to having all he lost. Now he'd lost most of it again. A father figure gone and ties with Setsu would soon have to be severed as well. The biggest surprise from Ryota as he sat back down was what the men were doing, they were using the biology book that Zyana had given him to try and break his code. His language, in hindsight it was a good idea, it could have been the Rosetta Stone as it had both normal writing and his cryptic writing. If They were to have looked closer though, they'd have seen it was two separate handwriting styles. 

With a heavy sigh, it seemed they wanted to sell his secrets to any potential buyer. One of which was a company called Divergent. The name struck a bell with Satoshi, it was the company that had somehow came into having Alisa, the Nakano maid. Though he'd have to look further into it, he felt there was a strange connection somewhere in there. Something that may be worth finding out. When all was said and over Satoshi was left with more questions than answers, but that would have to be a concern he'd address another day.-_

"All we can do from here is simply go forward. The questions that we still have... we have to simply accept that we'll probably never find out.", "So, we simply have to accept what he said? That this was over some nun living from a dragon's bite?" is asked. Satoshi sighed, there was more to it than just that. "You know as well as I that what I showed you with the Nakano blood, that it would be coveted if it got out. Though, the one thing that bothers me", "Yeah, I know what you mean. The feeds were on Zell and the Dragon, not what you were doing to save the Nun." is interjected. "So", "That begs the question, Zan, how did they know what you did?", "I suppose we can surmise that her coming back into the battle would be a tip off, but. That would suggest that they assumed that I and she didn't know Medical Ninjutsu."

The questions were piling up, they however didn't have the luxury of finding answers, they were far from strong enough to face down Ryota and the possible army he had at his disposal, if he was more than he was letting on to being. That was. Finishing their meals they waited for Satoshi to re gather his things and they left. Walking along they fought the sun and whipping sands, but soon they were back on their own front steps. They had a lot to do, things to plan. Soon they'd be uprooting and heading to a new village as they just couldn't trust the Kazekage, to believe they'd be worth keeping around. The Kage knew that they were strapped for Ryo and that they knew things about his operations that would be devastating if they got out in the open, as most were against treaties made with the White amongst other people. Dangerous people, or so they were lead to believe.

Reaching their hideout, Satoshi pushes the door open after unlocking it. All trudged in only to be stopped by the puppeteer. His eyes widened while he held an arm out, before him a small mouse sat on it's hind legs. Brushing it's whiskers it squeaked toward him. "Well. I haven't seen you in  a very long time."~


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 5, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
Outside Iwagakure

_Approaching Normalcy: Part V_

----------​
And thus their trap was put into motion.

The dragons North had created begun to disperse into a thin mist, causing the guards to generally begin to moving in towards higher ground. And of course, that was where Taneda's  snakes were lying in wait. The ink based reptiles sprung from the cover and ensared them one by one, quickly snatching up a large area of them as they all were unsure of what to do. The more mobile sentinels, their scouts, started to dart away, and just then Taneda's exploding notes sprung forth. Unnaturally fast with their density lowered, they came to right for the fleeing scouts, and stuck to the back of their heads. One hand sign later and then they both exploded at point blank range. The bodies hit the ground shortly after.

North looked over at Taneda a moment and smirked moving forward now as she spotted a third scout darting back into the tunnels. At once her dragon snaked its way around their head, and they dropped to the ground, unable to breath after a moment as water surged into their lungs. The dragon then snuck back over towards her, and waited, looming silently.

Taneda knelt by one of the restrained guards nearby, his shadow manifesting and draining the man of his chakra until he was completely unconscious, the medical-nin then standing as he looked to North. She slowly brushed herself off as she also took stock of their handiwork, nodding once. "Not bad." The Senju sniffed once at the air to see if he could smell any new chakra signatures, but nothing seemed particularly potent. There still might be some around that were too faint to smell outright, but no enemies around that reeked of chakra. They exchanged nods and then moved further inside to begin taking the time to control the terrain for the purposes of their operation.

But even before they stepped inside the base, they could tell, something was most definitely wrong with this set up. It'd been, in a word, simple. Easy. If they'd been able to do this, then what in the world did that mean for the rest of this place? There was something wrong, and that realization dawned on Taneda he and North heard the click of a marionette, the same he'd replayed while watching the other paths genin had taken during the Exams play out. The same sound he'd heard while fighting with Makoto, Ren, and Izumi while outnumbered. And just like that they both darted to the side as a barrage of senbon came flying down the tunnel towards them, slowly clapping soon following.

"I appreciate the fact that you didn't relax after handling that insignificant diversion outside. I was hoping you wouldn't think that was all our Security Task Force had to offer..." came an altogether much-too-happy voice from further down the tunnel. After a moment another click, and then a flash, the next attack coming much quicker than either of them expected. Taneda's eyes widened as he realized the attack was covering a very wide arc.

A burst of movement, and then the attack struck, a machine gun gatling of senbon all at once surging forward and hitting him hard in the chest as his entire body was turned into a pin cushion. The attack intent for North simply passed through her watery form, though North reflexively attempted to dodge just on instinct alone. This had proved barely enough for her to evade as Taneda was hit hard.  His shadow sprung forth to nullify some of the damage, but an appreciable impact had still been impressed on him. But the result was clear; they couldn't maintain their defensive position long without more problems; the opponent's attack speed was too fast. "North-san, cover please!" and instantly she understood her make shift partner. And the result owed its fame to the Village Hidden in the Mist.

"Kirigakure no Jutsu!"

Taneda fell back as his hands worked through a series of seals, mind working over the problem here. A puppet user, so they favored long range combat, similar to himself and North. But they also had an elemental advantage over North, and so that put them at a disadvantage unless they could somehow use their numbers to their advantage.

"Sentā."  His vision started to piece together his surroundings as his chakra began to filter out the cover of mist all around him. North meanwhile relied on her hearing in order to operate, though both were just trying to get a read on this new enemy before moving forward...

Gradually as Taneda began to stand and in front of him, down the expanse of the tunnel he saw a single individual.



*Spoiler*: __ 







"This level of technique isn't going to make it that much more difficult for me," the shinobi said, flicking his fingers as he brought his half a dozen miniature puppets in front of him, all of them buzzing vibrantly as they searched about for something, anything. He didn't appear able to maneuver in the mist, but his puppets didn't appear responsive to visual cues either. Taneda also couldn't hear North anymore, for whatever reason; perhaps she'd taken cover?

"I'm beginning, you two." Then he made a single string of hand signs, ending on Ram. 

Boar → Dog → Bird → Monkey → Ram

"Kugutsu no Jutsu: Roku no Mai."​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 5, 2014)

*Yoshitsune Hida*
Konohagakure Research and Development Division

_The Logistics of Fucking Over the Richest in Konoha II_

----------​
The Hida was literally glued to the screens of the cameras his Division had hijacked in order to oversee the operation. There were moments where he'd say cringe, jump up in the air, pump a fist triumphantly, and generally cry out while watching his strange bedfellows engage the major forces of the prison as well as the Warden. He didn't dare speak lest he interrupt their conversation, but on the whole he was rather animated with how he moved and reacted to the show. Yoshitsune watched all of the screens as he began to frown, clearing his throat. He'd assumed they'd have been able to do a clean transfer at this point, using a simple teleportation jutsu. But calls were beginning to seep through the cracks of his grip on the prison; they'd have eyes on it soon, so they'd have to improvise matters at this point, not something he'd enjoy. "Move inside to the secondary transfer point, we're changing things up."

"...understood."

The group sped their way through the tunnels of the prison, Akane and her sister plodding along at the front, Zell bringing up the rear as he carried Suzume, and Tenshi moving forward from the middle with her eyes open. "Where did he say the contact point was?" she asked as they burst from the side door, the scent of blood and iron lingering behind them.

"I didn't, but...your contact should be locating you soon. Proceed to the armory; they should be waiting there. There will be a genjutsu placed there to make sure no one is aware of his position, as long as you know it's there to dispel it, you should be fine."

Akane uttered something completely mangled and then sped in the direction she believed the training field to be, before being redirected by Tenshi, who then signaled Zellous forward. They all continued in silence as they heard the din of the ace detective and the Sato noble tearing through the prison's frontal force, until finally they came to the weapons locker. Tenshi and Mizurino, however, exchanged skeptical glances; how did they hope to escape from this place from indoors? Didn't they realize underground transportation would have the potential to be traced, even if one resealed the earth?

The area had long since been abandoned, and so was the perfect spot in which you could set up a trade like this one. Their contact glanced over at them as he finished with his preparations, canting his head to the side with the curiosity of a child, then pushing his glasses up slowly. Mizurino stifled a sigh as they were strapped for time at this point, but she recognized him, and Akane sniffed, narrowing her eyes on him as well. For his part, Taneda Senju simply gave a crooked smile in response.

"We'd like to assume you're the package. Time is of the essence, so let's...try to hurry?" Zellous recognized him as well from the Exams, and then realized that he wasn't wearing any sort of mask. Was he that confident in his going unrecognized? But it didn't matter at this point, for now they simply needed to speed this process up and get out.

He motioned to the platform. "We'll try to explain as easily as possible. Conventional means were not possible with witnesses outside, and even sensors about who could detect and potentially trace the use of a space time jutsu, or at least work out the calculations of the formula to pinpoint where we're going. That's not something we can afford, so...we've taken the chance to improvise. Everyone please get onto the platform, and huddle closely."

The genin was met with a series of flustered looks, but the group did as he instructed, keeping their general questions as to just what would be done to circumvent that problem with their situation at bay. There simply was not time. Taneda took it in stride, and then pointed to the container on the platform. 

What had the engineering problem been from the beginning, what was he solving for?_ "We need a way to move several people quickly enough that they cannot be traced or followed. This is our solution."_ The group then got themselves onto the platform at his ushering, Akane with a bit of ushering by Mizurino besides, until Taneda held up a hand. _"We'll need to be asking for aid from a summoning partner. The Tensō technique could be the answer to this hurdle, if we just combine Seppa, but..."_ Taneda produced two scrolls, and then traced his blood on one, summoning before them an ape in the middle of picking his fangs with a tiny twig of some sort. He blinked as he looked over at the Senju, and then began to give his a head a knowing shake as if to say, 'no, not this time, I'm not going to kid'. For their parts, the others just looked on confused as their window slowly began to creep closer and closer to sealing shut...

Jericho turned to Taneda, utterly impatient. "We need to get going, and fast, bub. There's no time for all of this chit chat, arright?"

Words were exchanged, quickly, in a garbled, archaic tongue, though they could hear the name Hida being thrown about between them. Taneda held up fingers in response as he and the ape pantomimed a bit in order to come to an agreement, until finally, the deal was set. He set down his other two scrolls, and then stomped on the mark in the middle, making a ram handsign. "Draw in a deep breath! Seppa!" he cried, as the water surged out, had life breathed into it, and then covered them all up, before shifting into an adhesive self-healing hyrdogel. Then, the second scrolls layer of sand encased the cushion, and he created another handsign, activating his signature jutsu again. "Seppa!" The sand then shifted to diamond.

_"What had the third Raikage done in order to get around the limitations of this jutsu? He'd created a highly durable shell in which to move about unharmed. But...doing so, even if it's airtight, would cause blunt force trauma to the individuals, still killing them while moving at the speed of light. He wasn't just in a shell...he was in Lightning Release *Armor*. So a cushioning layer needs to be added in order to keep them from...ah...yes!"_

The ape in front of them made the handsigns as the place was just beginning to come down around them. *"Heavenly Transfer Technique!"*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 5, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Sunagakure*

*[Safe House A-7, Sunagakure]​*​
[Sasori's Hidden Arts V]​
_-The Thin Line Frays Finale-_​

​
The jade green eyes of the puppeteer widen, they were almost as wide as saucers and quickly he pulled an arm up to bar the further entrance of his friends. Rikka, about as curious as she could be, popped her head from behind the puppeteer. Her eyes sparkle when she seems the small mouse sitting there. The blue fur on it's back slowly trailed to the white that was on it's body while a light blue trailed at the base of it's long ears and face. It's long tail swayed in the air with a tuft of fur untamed at it's tip. Sitting there it lightly squeaked toward Satoshi while it brushed at the whiskers on it's face. 

"Well, Hanpan, it's been a while since I last saw you."

​
Rikka's eyes, which were already on the verge of destroying the whole world, sparkled like fireworks. "You know it Zan?',  "It? I am not an 'IT'. My name is Hanpan. Or did you stop listening when Satoshi stated my name?" the mouse quips at the young girl calling him an 'it'. Rikka's mouth opens wide and she dashes pass Satoshi snatching the mouse up. "You can ... where?" with only a small, strange, breeze the small girl finds herself sans one mouse in her open hand.  "Satoshi, I do not know where you picked that, creature up. Do however tell it not to handle me as such." now on the boy's shoulder Hanpan was again cleaning it's whiskers. 

Turning to her master Rikka scratched her head, "How?", "Hanpan here, is a Summon. A Wind Mouse to be precise. One of the fastest" - "Fastest"-"fastest species on earth." is explained. Though it only gave the young girl a migraine. Going to ask who's summon it was, Satoshi cuts her off and begins to speak, "If you are here, that means that the old hag wants something, correct?",  "Hag? You will address Lady Kiyoko with respect Satoshi. She after all did save your life. Raised you as her own and...", "Don't lecture me on the past rodent, I still have the ability to kill you now as I did years ago. Understood?" is barked. Hanpan paused while flicking his tail to the left. Such disrespect.

Huffing it folds it's arms over it's chest,  "Do not be so full of yourself orphan. You aren't the only one that has learned a thing or two." is warned. Satoshi only rolled his eyes at the threat. "Is there a reason to your... visit, or have you become sentimental in your age?",  "Silly boy, but as such. As always, you are straight to the point. I think that is why my master never killed you. Yes, I'm here with a message from Kiyoko." is answered as the  mouse motioned for Satoshi to hold his hand out, palm open. When the boy complies Hanpan races there and falls to all fours. From his fur a small note extends, which the boy takes. "Before you ask, Wind Mice are used for taking messages around, they can either be told the message to give, or it can be stored within them on some sort of paper or parchment." is stated to curve the questions from both ladies in the room. 

Unfurling the small note the mouse is quickly on his shoulder again. Beginning to read Satoshi pauses and looks to the mouse. Eyes narrow and the small creature shrugs,  "Don't look at me, I don't know how she knew you were looking for one." is plainly stated. "Satoshi, what is going on?" about up to her neck with what was going on, Naoko walked pass him with a scowl on her face. She didn't care what this was, she wanted to know here and now what was, well, going on. The boy, however, didn't answer and continued to read, which made the dark haired assassin angry, angry to the point that she attempts to snatch the paper from her underling. Of course this note was not for her eyes, only his so instead she grabs thin air as Hanpan now sat on Satoshi's opposite shoulder holding what she just grabbed for,  "I'm afraid this is not for your eyes miss." is simply stated while it is handed back to Satoshi.

The Puppeteer was wise beyond his years and knew keeping Naoko in the dark would only lead to problems further down the road. After skimming most of the note he looked to her while he folded it away, "Kiyoko has found one of Sasori's journals, something I've been looking for, for a very long time. Every since I learned that a few copies may have survived." is stated rather nonchalantly while he walked pass her. "Where are you going?", "To gather things I need, Kiyoko has requested my presence." is flatly replied with a bit of a hiss. "I don't know how she found out what I was looking for, but at this point I don't care. She isn't one to yank my chain, so I'm heading out." is stated as he rounded a corner into his 'room' where Naoko had stored the things that belonged to him from the Pit.     

"Naoko, I want you to pack only what you need, then you and Rikka head to Fuzen as I don't know how long this will take.", "Zan?", "You want what? You're acting as if I don't get a say in this. I'm my own ... " a slam forces her to shut up, "I don't need any lip from you Naoko. I need this to happen smoothly. Even if I wanted, Kiyoko is a very secretive woman, she'd not allow me to bring either of you." is stated as he poked his head from the doorframe. This brings tears to Rikka's eyes, sure she liked the thought of going home, but she didn't want to go without Satoshi, Kei was one thing but he saved her life. "But Zan!", "Rikka, I don't want to hear it. It will be a dangerous trip from here to where I have to go and trains don't go there." is sternly stated. 

The young girl balls her fist, "Zan, I will be going with you. You have no right to pawn me off on Naoko or anyone, you promised you'd keep me safe!" tears were streaming down her face now as she stood in the doorway. Hanpan squeaked a bit then looked to the boy,  "What does she mean by that?" The question hung in the air, like a bad odor that wouldn't go away. "I'm sure news of the attack on Fuzen isn't new to you, correct?",  "What of it?", "She lost everything in that invasion. I saved her and took her in." is replied. The mouse looked absolutely astonished.  "So, it has come full circle, the boy who lost everything brings in an orphan his own. Kiyoko will want to meet this one." the mouse states vanishing in a flash. Now he was on the girls shoulders,  "Is this true young one?"

"Yes."

"It's settled, she is invited as well." is demanded. This brings a pained look to the boy's face, "The trip to her abode is far too dangerous for a girl as young as she is.,  "Hush, you made the same one alone when you were younger than she, don't be so foolish.", "I was equipped for that journey, she isn't." Satoshi was about livid now, he wanted him to put Rikka in danger over a trivial matter.  "I told you, boy. I've learned a thing or two in our years apart, we will not be going home by foot." is stated after he hit the floor.  "So I suggest getting ready and as you said, bring only what you need."is stated with a bite. "So, you act as if I don't get a say." Hanpan looked at her as Naoko stepped forward. "I will not be treated as a...", "Lady Sili has offered us asylum in Fuzengakure, a new home." Satoshi states walking with a small bag. 

Past arguing with Hanpan, he was now waiting for Rikka who was packing a small bag her own. "While Fuzen is a proud Village, it is still very much in Ruins. Travel is restricted and they need help. In return for her gracious offer I'd like you to help in rebuilding our new home." is stated. The woman narrowed her eyes, why would he want to take up residence in a broken Village. Just who was this Kei Sili? More importantly, why did she have such a hold on him? "Why? Why a destroyed Village?" is asked. "Because, not only is it a perfect place to hide in plain sight, it's Rikka's home. You yourself said that at any moment the Kazekage could turn on us. So, lets not wish that Hindsight was what we did." is replied. It made sense, Naoko still didn't like it. "If I don't like what I hear or see there Satoshi, you won't find me.", "If that is how you feel." is answered back. 

She was hurt, but she wasn't going to argue. Turning on her heel she walked toward her little corner of the hideout to gather what little she cared for. "Ready Zan!" is chirped by the young one as he walked up to him,  "Good, we can get this under way." the wind mouse states while it started to zip around the room. Forming a seal in trailing wind it began to glow a light blue,  "Secret Wind Art, Reverse Summoning!" is yelled. In a brilliant blue light the three vanish from the circle that Hanpan had made. 

_-Kiyoko's Home, Near the Land of Rain_ 

Like back at Satoshi's hideout another blinding light appears allowing three figures, two human one rodent, to appear in a rustic setting. As it fades a old voice cracks to life, "It sure took you long enough Hanpan, but welcome home." ~


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 5, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*

_The Red Ribbon Incident IX_

----------​
Taneda sat in the passenger seat of Ren's car as they set out for the brothel to meet up with their allies and perhaps finally sew up the loose ends that frayed the edges of this mystery. He looked down at the seeds Kurata had given him, statue still as he sat there, and not daring to move. Ren, for his part, kept his eyes on the road. There was no curious messing with the controls or devices, mention of the mission or the next objective, or even reflecting on what had happened. As soon as they'd left whoever the young man that had also lived in that house by the yard, they'd fled. In the wake of their acts, a strange, sleepy sort of silence hung in the air.

Ren, as it turned out, happened to be the first to try and break that. "So...what are you going to do with those seeds now? That's...a lot of responsibility. An entire Clan's legacy."

"I know." Another rare instance of his speech impediment slipping the bind it had on him free. Though they were becoming more and more frequent lately. Ren made note and pressed his advantage; getting sincere conversation out of Taneda wasn't easy when he kept up that consistent facade and act.

"She was a shinobi like us, Taneda. Longer than us, she knew what we had to do, more than we had. It's an unfortunate side effect that family aspects mix with those of business, when you take on the idea of a Clan of shinobi but...it happens. And leads to situations like this. You didn't just do what you had to do. You also did what you could to try and make it right."

There was no immediate response. In fact, the Senju kept silent for so long, when he finally pulling his gaze from the seeds in the palm of his hand to the passing scenery, Ren was expecting his opening up to cease. "They feel...heavy. In my hand, with these cells, they're heavy. Not physically, but...life. Life force. Even though she had to turn to those sorts of means to keep afloat, they didn't have to be used for negative purposes. It's different than my arm. It feels...variable. I think that...with Yoshitsune-sensei's help, and getting Senju-sama to help as well, I could very well do what I promised. I just don't know where to begin with that." He paused a beat to consider something else. "Plus the Hida Clan as volunteers to make sure there are no kinks...and...uh. And..."

Then there was a hand on his shoulder, and Taneda glanced over at Ren, who'd taken his eyes off the road for a split second. "Taneda. Relax. You're one of the most intelligent people I know, and you've got...a real honest curiosity besides. No matter what happens with this, however you approach it...know that anyone would have had similar troubles, and if anyone could do this, it's you." He cleared his throat and then looked back to the driving. Ren didn't know exactly why this was eating his friend up, but he'd be damned if he didn't try and say something to smooth things over. "She...made her choice. She lived a long life, and had a strong career. She'd lost...a lot. Before we'd come along. So keep your head up, and focus on the mission." An ambient spark flashed from Ren, jolting Taneda playfully, before the two exchanged glances, and then broke into small grins. His fingers folded down over the seeds as he nodded, and then looked back towards the world passing them by outside.

_"Time to see where my limits lie."_


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 5, 2014)

*Aya and Bento Hitomi*
Kumogakure - The Raikage's Chambers

_The World_

----------​
Bento Hitomi sat in the Raikage's inner chambers like he'd done a thousand times in the past, staring across a low table at his twin sister, and simply put, the most important person in the world to him. Aya Hitomi. Between them there was a shogi game set down, Aya looking over a match intently. A game of Taikyoku shōgi was set up and being played out as he watched her, his moves playing out without his needing to raise his fingers. A phantom match, with stakes set much higher than a simple shōgi game, and the other enemy in fact being someone else entirely.

Aya didn't seem altogether stressed, in fact, he would describe her current expression as at least a tiny bit amused. The game was massive, owing its forces on either side to a set of 402 wedge-shaped pieces of 209 types, with each player needing to remember 253 sets of moves in order to operate their force properly. The pieces were of slightly different sizes with the larger pieces near the king and becoming progressively smaller for pieces further from the king, regardless of power. In general, the stronger pieces did reside nearer to the king, though. The chambers were a large, almost cavernous expanse with many other games set up upon low tables, and cushions set there for Aya to kneel on when she turned her attention to them. The games were all set up meticulously, each in a different stage, as they mirrored or represented different portions of their politic agendas, foreign policy, economic moves, or assistance in terms of military strength. But the center piece was the massive board she was seated at currently.

Bento didn't know how Aya kept her calm in situations like this, however. If it was him having to move all of these pieces, he'd dread each and every move inherently. Even know, sweat beaded about his brow as he tried to keep track of what his sister was up to. She also purported that using a more complex version of shōgi let her micromanage tiny details about her plan of attack she normally couldn't pay attention to when using a more simplified version. But since the enemy's moves played out to mirror real time events, it was only her who needed to memorize all of the moves as the actual event simply moved the pieces that were bound to its fate. And to make matters worse, she also argued that even this 1,296 square board was too simple to mirror actual combat situations. He'd never be able to measure up to his sister's intellect, but sometimes he felt she said things on purpose with the express intent of making him feel unintelligent.

Finally she rose from the table and smoothed out her kimono beneath her, apparently finished with the exercise. "I think that's it for today. No more moves to be made." Bento popped up quite quickly in response, more than ready to move from the inner chambers to the Raikage's Office proper. The games mirrored real events, but actual combat situations were still stagnant at times until moments of intense change all at once. He rose and they emerged from the inner chambers into the Raikage's office proper, the place having kept a certain charm all these years since the infamous succession of window and wall crashes by the Fourth. While Bento did have a passion in him and fire that burned, he'd never even come close. As they came into view of the other staff of the Kage's cabinet. Aya lowered her gaze just a little and Bento's chin was raised slightly, their dynamic and body language shifting ever so slightly in preparation for their return to the outside world.

Portraits of former leaders of the village hunt on the walls, a boxing bag that had hung there since the Fourth's term, and a fully famed and autographed painting that had the kanji for 'muscle' on it, and had been signed by famous individuals that had come to visit the office during the past. Bento walked past the seat within the middle of the chamber as he snatched up his Kage's hat and robe, putting on both as he moved into the nearby hall. Still on the front of the office, located in the tallest tower in all of Kumogakure, the kanji for Lightning rested, a testament more than anything else. Most thought it odd that he donned the robes and hat so often, but Bento always did so when Aya explained to him his duties for the day, letters, and recent news of import.

"Word has just gotten in that there was a promotion that stood out among those that just came in. One Hattori Akurasa. He succeeded in securing a Promotion in the most recent Chūnin  Exams," she said, as she turned to the next page, and Bento nodded absently as he listened, writing as she spoke. "Reports are coming back from several scouts on the fallout and dust settling in the wake of the Fuzengakure invasion...you'll have a more detailed meeting later on with your military council regarding this, scheduled for 18:00." She pursed her lips and flipped through again, clearing her throat.

"Opinions on your recent corporate tax increase are generally high from the public, sans the general lack of enthusiasm from Shinjo Steel Corporation. It's likely they won't be endorsing you any longer..." she said, Bento waving a hand dismissively as he continued on. "Anything else?"

As she pulled ahead to the last page she began to spout off the last few duties. "You have a rally to attend later today, and your monthly meeting and training session with the Kinkaku Force is later in the week, and also you..." Aya's conversational tone ceased as quickly as her steps did and she blinked as she looked over the last matter on the page, before looking up to her twin. 

"Drop *everything*. We need to go. Now."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 5, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
_Red Ribbon Mystery_
Part 17

===​
The first thing that Ren noticed, as he and Taneda stepped outside the confines of the vehicle and onto the street, was that there was a subtle but chilling change in the air. When he drove past the brothel earlier to drop Kei and Hado off, it'd looked just like any other part of town - albeit, slightly shadier. Yet, as noon became twilight, it looked almost as if the whole street was gripped by some sort of dark transformation. The charming mismatched brick design of the buildings became a chalk white with the turning on of the flickering street lamps. The customers, who had once been so shamelessly open about their promiscuous thirst, were now hugging at the dark corners of alleyways like some sort of rodent or disease. 

"Looks like the brothel's night-time services have started," Ren said to Taneda. 

Taneda gave a single nod, tossing a half-curious half-wary look at the brothel a few metres away. "Indeed... perhaps we should check on how Kei-san and Hado-san are doing with their task?" He asked. There was a weird feeling. Even though the rational part of himself acknowledged that in the entirety of the street, there was likely nobody who posed an immediate danger to any decently trained shinobi, Taneda still felt a little bit... anxious. Perhaps it was paranoia. Maybe he'd underestimated how shaken up he was about the meeting with Kura earlier, but he still wanted to make sure. Just in case.

And the Houki, who was still checking out the layout of the street as if to look out for something that might jump out and attack them, felt very much the same. The very same bubbling sense of unease. "I've been using my sensing to look around the entire time. They seem to be perfectly fine..." His words trailed. 

---​
Chimamire Mearī walked through the halls of the brothel, the heels of her shoes clanking with every step. She'd felt genjutsu earlier. The sound was faint, but Mearī had heard the hollowed singing earlier from inside her room, and that voice was definitely laced with chakra. That meant there were shinobi here, and there was only one possible explanation here; the kids she'd met earlier inside that car were here now.

Of course, that bumbling fool of a business owner hadn't exactly called out for her help or anything. But realistically, there could really only be one reason for ninja to be here, and that reason involved a possibly substantial cutting of her income from this job. And that simply wouldn't do.

She swung the door to the room open and in an instant she was upon them. The dumb looking kid with the eyepatch was near the entrance, and that was who she targeted. With expertly trained deft movements, Mearī faded in through the boy's blind spot - where his eyepatch was - and brought a gun to the back of his head. 

"Hello," her sultry voice whispered into his ears. "Remember me?"

---​
Ren looked at Taneda, his expression grim. "We need to get in."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 5, 2014)

*My New World
Zellous Kazama*

You know when you're a kid and you have this bloated sense of grandeur, you think life is like a storybook and all the pieces will just fall in place to create a happy ending. That's the kind of kid I was and I guess in a way it was the kind of kid I still am. The point I'm getting at is that I was the typical child of a single parent home; I yearned to have the one connection that wasn't available, one between father and son. I was the typical trope of the abandoned son, I made up stories in my head of who my dad was, imagining him as a man who was some kind of hero. I went through a phase when I was about four drawing up pictures of what my dad looked like. I think eventually he became some kind of robotic bad ass with an energy cannon for an arm. It was that kind of fantastical crap that made me feel better growing up. 

There was also the birthdays, with frightening efficiency my father had never showed up for the celebration of my birth. For more than half of my birthdays I wished my father would walk through the door, and for many birthdays I wasted that wish. Probably should have asked for a dog or something... maybe that knife set they always advertise as not going dull ever... I digress though.

Obviously my father or rather my lack of one was pretty huge for me. I actually felt unwanted most of the time, like the reason he wasn't around was because I had done something wrong by existing in the first place. Maybe my birthday wasn't a celebration to him and that's why he no showed it for fifteen years straight. You didn't need to be a shrink to see that one of the key figures in my life rejecting me did wonders for self-esteem. It's pretty well known I'm not one of the cool kids and I was pretty wimpy back then, so kids they can smell that lack of confidence like a bloodhound around a pot roast. They would say things about my mother being a whore and not even knowing who my father was, they would tell me my father ran off because I was such a wide set vagina, and one of my personal favorites was when they would beat the shit out of me and tell me that if my dad showed up then they would stop.

He never showed and when you go through that abuse day in and day out, well your sense of whimsy evaporates, I had come to terms with the fact I didn't have a father. Sure I resented him, I mean most kids get some fighting lessons or inspirational words to help them through times like that but instead I had to teach myself how to take blows in such a way they caused the least amount of harm. I learned how to ride a bike without him, I did eventually learn how to fight without him, and I learned how to kind of talk to girls without him, well that's still a work in progress. I stopped thinking about how he didn't want me and started focusing on why I didn't need him. I was Reina Kazama's boy and that was good enough for me.

At this very moment though, Natsu Nakano had just crushed that resolve with the utterance of nine words. The man who I had thought didn't want me, the man I wished would show up to my birthday parties, the man I wanted to protect me and teach me how to be a man was... a despicable piece of shit bully with a dash of megalomania and full onset paranoia who preyed on teenage girls. I know most people would have probably been happy to find out their biological father was probably the richest man on the planet but instead I found myself kicking myself for not killing him. I wanted to kill him for being a non-factor in my life over the past fifteen years.

Even in my anger I could recognize the look of remorse Natsu Nakano wore on his face, the man never took his eyes off of mine, it was as though he was searching for the slightest vulnerability within me so he could connect with me. Instead all he was met with was the firewall of my irate confusion.

"Zell, I know you must be angry with me but please believe that if I had known I had a son out there I would have done everything to be a good father to you. I didn't even know about you until a week ago. Jericho came to my home and told me to look up your mother... I didn't know she had a child and then when I saw you it all clicked. My family is everything to me. I know you don't like the things I have done and I know if given time you'll understand everything I've done, but you need to come with me now so I can protect you!"

There was not a hint of falsity in the words of Natsu Nakano; I could tell that he was imploring me to come with him because he wanted to protect me. In a way it was how I wanted my father to be, the one I use to wish for, I wanted him to fight and protect me. Still I had seen the lengths that Natsu Nakano would go to protect the things he held dear and I wouldn't have him harm innocent people in my name.

"Jericho... Tenshi... did you both know?"

I wasn't outright ignoring Natsu but there were things I needed to know. I needed to know if Natsu was telling the truth about their roles in this deception. My brain told me yes but I still found myself hoping against hope that the two people I had come to see as my family had not betrayed me.

"Only I knew... but Zell I did this to protect ya. I promised your mother I would protect you and that meant..."

"Lying to me is not protecting me it just means you?re a fucking liar...How am I suppose to know if you?re even telling the truth. You?ve lied for Tenshi before? you kept me and my father apart for my entire life. So when you guys took me along to break into that prison you were trying to use me as some kind of way to get to Natsu Nakano..."

I was incensed and outraged at the methods the man charged with being my guardian decided to "protect" me. All of the lies everyone had told me, and it wasn't just the people in this room, even my mother, even she lied to me. They were so convinced of the danger around Natsu they decided to deprive me of the chance to have a father for fifteen years. I didn't care for much for the man; his crimes still disgusted me...

I can't really articulate it but even knowing that he was a bad person didn't change the fact we were a part of each other, that conceivably everything in him was also in me too. Maybe if we were in each other's lives maybe everything could have been different and that was why I was truly angry. The facts were the facts and the one I doubted I could ever get over was that I grew up with no father because the people who claimed to care about me decided it was best for me. To me they had not paid any heed to the momentous impact all of this would have on my life. If this were really the case...

"You weren't there for me either, Jericho. Try to make me understand how you could cheat me out of something so fundamental to my life and not think that maybe it would have been a good idea to try to fill the void you and my mother created yourselves. Make me understand it!!"

I roared as the rancor that wracked my body searched for a way out. The rage and pain I felt wanted to escape my body and be unleashed on the world around me, I wanted to hit something, actually I wanted to hit everything. I asked him to make me understand but the fact was that I wouldn?t, I don't think I'd ever really understand.

"Kid...I...?

He was struggling to find the right words, it was written all over his face, the self loathing he had for himself, the guilt over his misdeeds. On some level I understood everything that was going on, but in this moment I couldn?t think straight. I was a pebble in a tornado right now, completely out of control and unable to make the feelings stop wildly whirling around me.

 Look at the way I live. Do you think I'm in a position to be anyone's father figure? Maybe now I can but not then....I didn?t have any right to be that person for you."

"Maybe now!?!? Your rights, why should I care about what your rights are? Didn't I have a right to have someone in my life to mentor me and care for me? Even then what makes you think I need you now? I don't need any of you! I'm leaving and I'm going back to the island. Fuck all of this. Ever since I got to Konoha... all of it has made my life worse. I'm done."

As soon as I brought up the island the entire room fell silent. All of them, Tenshi, Jericho, and Natsu, they all looked at each other having a non-verbal conversation. It was evident something was going on and while there had been enough shocking revelations for this particular episode of life, well I never really intended to come back here so it was best for them to tell it all to me now. Natsu was the first to move waving his hand at his goons for them to let go of Tenshi and Jericho. The entire aura of the room had changed now as they all continued to stare each other down and their silence was golden. I didn?t need any of them to brace me, but I knew they would, there was something more they hadn?t told me yet.

"Zellous, I don?t want to lie to you anymore. I don?t know why Jericho did what he did and I?m sorry that we?ve all let you down. I think at this point we owe it to you to tell you the truth about Spoon Island and your mother. I just...?


It was now Tenshi?s turn to pause; they all had the same pained expression on their face. This ?truth? as she had put it was the only thing they all seemed to have in common. They all seemed to not want to tell me and I instantly knew. Something bad, something even worse was about to happen. I?m not a fortune teller or clairvoyant, but I just knew in my heart of hearts that what Tenshi was going to tell me next was going to change my world, it was going to ruin my entire life.​


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2014)

NORTH
THE BATTLE OF IWAGAKURE'S GAUNTLET

_________________________________​"Ngh..."

Just a few moments ago, North and Taneda were ambushed by an unknown assailant. To offer some protection, she cast _Kirigakure no Jutsu _and planned to move underneath the cover. That was the last thing she remembered. When she awoke, she was lying in the middle of the field by a large boulder with a pounding headache. She brushed her fingers against her temple, feeling some sort of liquid drying into her blue locks. Bringing her hand down, she examined what had been sampled and widened her eyes with horror to see blood. It appeared while the mist was active, someone took advantage of it and turned the tables on her defensive move, delivering a shocking blow to North's head and knocking her out for a few seconds. But now, the _Kirigakure no Jutsu_ had faded since the Chūnin was out of commission for a few seconds. Her vision had more clarity but there was still a few issues that needed to be addressed.

She climbed to her feet and scanned the immediate area. Taneda was nowhere to be seen but it appeared there was some sort of fight or interaction happening in the nearby tunnel. North assumed it was him and immediately forced her feet to spring her body forward, running towards him. She felt awful that she potentially put her partner at risk by being sloppy with the jutsu, getting herself knocked out by whatever or whoever. Dwelling on that however reminded her that there was still something she hadn't figured out:

Who was behind that sneak assault?

"So you're finally awake, ne? ♡"

The feminine, childish voice of what North could only presume was a pre-teen girl alerted the Chūnin to her presence. Appearing with a flash of the _Shunshin no Jutsu_. In her right hand was a kunai which was stained with blood around the handle. North deduced in barely a second that this girl was her attacker, having used the blunt side of the kunai with tremendous force to deal a traumatic blow. However, for some strange reason she waited for North to wake up rather than just finishing her off while she was incapacitated.

With chestnut brown hair tied into a thick ponytail swinging past her waist, North's attacker looked and sounded too innocent to be a violent warrior of Iwagakure. It didn't help that she was dressed like a pop star rather than a shinobi too, wearing an eye-watering blend of pink in various shades from plum to bubblegum including a pleated skirt, cropped shirt tied underneath her modest bust with a lilac leather jacket over the top and a pair of heeled boots to match. North just couldn't take this girl seriously; The girl who was actually a 17 year old Iwagakure Chūnin who goes by the mysterious name of Murasaki.


​
"Look, I really don't want to harm you but..."

Murasaki scoffed at her claim.

"But who said you could harm me, ne? ♡"

Her sickeningly sweet tone was going to be the death of North. She was too charming with her voice, almost like she was _flirting_. Given their situation and the fact the girl looked no older than twelve it made for a very inappropriate and awkward situation for North. Panting with breath from stress, she brushed her blood-stained bangs away from her face and let out a sigh. This wasn't a sigh of boredom or defeat but rather acceptance. North had accepted that the only way to get past this girl and to Taneda was to take her out. Murasaki picked up on this and smirked.

"I see you've realized that the only way to get past me is to defeat me. It'll be my absolute pleaaaasure~ to end your miserable life, ne? ♡"

"Stop saying that!" Was blurted with frustration from the usually calm and collected individual. Hearing her talk was like a cat dragging its claws slowly across a chalkboard.

"Make me..." Murasaki paused for a moment, tilting her head with an almost twisted smile. "... Ne? ♡"

And then she snapped.

Closing her eyes, North channeled her chakra to her hair and allowed her bloodline to take over. As to not unnecessarily expend her energy, she only converted half of her right ponytail into water. The floating collection of water defying every law written in regards to gravity was a wonder to watch for Murasaki. Even if it was about to be used against her, she still admired an impressive jutsu when she saw one. However, there wasn't going to be much time to stand around gawking at North's hair as the Chūnin whipped her neck forward, flicking her hair simultaneously and calling forth a rain of water needles. They fired towards Murasaki like a machine gun, relentlessly firing hardened strikes of water, letting out a sharp popping sound akin to a real gun. 

North was going for a barrage of attacks. She wanted to overwhelm Murasaki, hopefully ending this swiftly while also getting a teaser of her opponent's abilities in the event things aren't so simple. Given this girl managed to get a preemptive strike, North would do bad to underestimate her.

With a move only a skilled acrobat could pull of, Murasaki performed a cartwheel without the use of her hands, putting all her power into her hips and thighs to maneuver away from the needles. Once she landed on her feet, she began sprinting around North in a circle but the water user only curved her hair around to accommodate. Unfortunately, her opponent was just that little bit faster. As she sprinted around, she used the time to weave together a series of handseals with a confident smirk plastered over her face. From the Snake to the Rat, back to the Snake and finishing on the Tiger. Murasaki then inhaled, her chest puffing with her cheeks as she leaped into the air.

"_*Katon: Haisekishō ♡!*_"
​
North recognised the technique with widened eyes. It was the signature technique of the Sarutobi Clan, a family of skilled fire users that originate form Konoha. Such a close range, high-rank technique would be impossible to block. The best she could do was try to evade. She did just that, throwing herself to the right as fast as she could. As she did, her hands moved with speed to create a series of handseals unseen to Murasaki thanks to the ash born from her jutsu.

*BOOM
*​
The technique exploded, creating a cloud of smoke that filled the battlefield. Murasaki landed on her feet and examined the surroundings to see if North had survived.

"Here kitty kitty, what's the matter? Afraid of a little burn,ne? ♡"

She let out a short sigh before curving her lips and inhaling. The remaining ash and smoke was sucked into her lungs, the remaining chakra absorbed for user later on. Not only was she recycling her power but she was also clearing the area to find her opponent. 

"Come on, this is booooooring~, n-"

*BOOM*
​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 6, 2014)

*The Life of A Sloth Is A Pleasant Yet Sad One*
*Level*: 
Six
*Sight*:
First
*Stage*:
Train
*Difficulty*: 
Medium High
*Health*:
98%
*Track*:

----



"Amata, this is just a question to pass the time; but how many jutsu do you exactly know?"

The priest asks me this while regrettably sitting beside me on the speeding train. It was usual to I didn't pay any attention to that while I rubbed my neck with bruise marks still lingering. The proof to convict him of assault to a minor had literally been in my grasp but my lethargic self decided to lazily answer his question,

"...Very little,"

Seeing as I had not been the type to use violence, I wasn't exactly very well-endowed with a wide load of jutsu at my disposal. Though, of course not all jutsu had something to do with violence. So what was my reason for knowing so little despite my free time? Well the answer would be I thought it was pointless for me. 

"Bah, just like I thought, I really will have to babysit you through this entire trip,"

He grumbled with his hand resting on his cheek, of course in the opposite direction of me. While I take another look at him, I see that he has his eyes peeled on the younger women sitting a few seats ahead. I gave a small sigh to make sure he hadn't heard. I saw no chance of a romantic future for myself but an old man like him should just give up hope,

"Amata.."

"Huh!?"

I almost jump out of my seat in shock at his voice. Did he somehow read my mind and now he really is going to kill me? With how serious his voice passed through my ears, I'm even more sure of my certain death. However, I meekly take a look at his face and immediately take note that something is wrong

Multiple screams resound through the narrow space and onnce I look up I see two men with rifles in their hands. My mind becomes on full alert, and the air around me becomes tense from the fear I can see spreading across the faces of the civilians in their seats.

"Alright, I shouldn't have to say what's going on here, but in case there are any dumb asses here, I'll make it clear; this is a stick up! Anyone who wants to live should give up all their money and valuables, but if you do feel like playing hardball..."

The man in blue speak nudges the cohort in yellow beside. The man in yellow lifts up a body, not a corpse quite yet, but a living body covered in multiple injuries. Most likely, he had been trying to stop the robbery that was being committed. The result of that attempt though...was obvious.

The man in yellow tosses the injured fellow to the floor roughly, causing him a reactive groan to creak from his soar throat. The man in yellow lifts the automatic rifle to him and before I can react-

BANG

The sound of a gun going off and multiple screams mix but there's no doubt that person need had been just shot. I couldn't quite get a could view but my sweating face catches sight that the man's leg had been shot and was leeking blood at a dangerous rate. His cries of agony togs and my senses, causing my hands to clench on the armrest.

There's violence happening. 

There's violence happening and I can't do anything about it. Not that I can think of anyways. I don't want to resort of the same kind of tactics as them, but what can I do when there's a life about to give way before my very eyes? 

"That was just a sample of what could happen. The next time someone tries to be a hero, they'll be rewarded gratefully with a bullet between their eyes!"

That robber raised his weapon into the air and seized control in the savage way he knew how. Meanwhile, my way of peace was already pressing down on my head..
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 6, 2014)

Eerin Akarusa
To save an Owl​
The question was something she never expected to be asked of anyone, certainly not a outsider too the Akarusa bloodline or without prior connection. It also served as a reminder that she was indeed speaking the vast majority of her time in a uncommon tongue that people would judge her on. Some like this woman would be curious or interested in the tongue while others might see her as one of those foreigners that had found their way upon the shores of their land as of late.

She was conflicted so much so it took her sometime to respond, in a tongue Suzume could understand. "Traditionally it's not something we allow others outside our bloodline to learn, for the simple reasoning that it's a tactical advantage - decoding a message is easy compared to decoding a language. However, having said that our line is hardly strong any longer.... If you desire to speak the tongue of our feathered kin then you will need to either visit Kagegakure or Kurai Mori.

Having said that, I can teach you the basic concepts.... I miss home already."She uttered the last part to herself. "The best time to teach you however, is at night when you can truly listen."

She continued down the path slowing down her pace as she began to notice Suzumes peculiar muscle movement. Was she really a swordman, she seen her brother fight and his body always seemed fluid, as did her mothers but Suzumes seemed a bit stiff. She grew a degree of concern, oh god... now she was feeling concerned for someone she barely knew!

Even so she was an Akarusa, a clan renowned not to simply forsaken their comrades and fight to their very last breath. "You're wounded?"She asks slowing down considerably now in order to try and push Suzume less to keep pace with them.

~Meanwhile~

April eyes wearily opened finding herself once more within the confines of that cage sat upon a crude wooden table that had seen better days, she quickly realised that it wasn't her body that was weak but her very soul. It was stretched thin across the weaves of fate and the veil, Hatori... he was dying?

Her talons clasped for the stone, maybe she could break free and kill those who had attacked them but the god damned fools had taken it? Yet again... she was the damsel that would be the boys downfall and this lone thought was enough to make her resent her very being once again. "You look concerned April."Is stated from the other side of the table, her head turning to face Riku the stone held within the palm of his hand.

"Let me go! Hatori is dying!"She screeched in hopes he cared enough to do as she asked. Riku shaking his head, "Arianrhod goddess of the moon and stars tell me, how does one recover Ascension?"

Her eyes turn into a deadly stare she wanted to rip his face off right now, pluck out his eyes do anything to get out of this forsaken place what made it worse was the item he was referring to. Another god forsaken sword, they did all this for a legendary weapon?! Had humanity fallen this low, to disregard their companions for the sake of power.

"It was lost to the veil, no one knows where it lies now and it certainly will never fall into your hands."She responded. He brought to figures up as it inviting her to come closure when she felt a series of her primary feathers being forcibly pulled from her causing a great deal of pain in the process and droplets of blood to stain her plumage. "Your an owl, like any animal you will break at some point intelligent or otherwise you still follow the basic laws of instinct. Give me a response I like and I might be inclined to offer you some degree of freedom, food, or even water. Otherwise we'll see how long until you break. Question is will you still be able to fly at that point?"


----------



## Kenju (Nov 6, 2014)

*The Holy Father Will Have You Begging For God's Grace*
*Level*: 
Seven
*Sight*:
First
*Stage*:
Train
*Difficulty*: 
Medium High
*Health*:
98%
*Track*:

----




In short, the train we were taking to Fuzengakure had been taken over by two robbers armed with automatic rifles. Needless to say, it wasn't something an ordinary person could simply take on. A few shinobi might have been able to deal with these two easily yet, the village where this train had recently parted from had been from a village not so accustomed with shinobi so there had been that and the fact that the act of shinobi had noticeably been on the decline because of these peaceful times. 

In other words, there was no one that could take on these two criminals besides me and Yoshiro. However, I wasn't well informed of this Priest's abilities so I wasn't too sure of his skill level. As I try to keep my composure I take a glance at him beside me. Not sure if I was suprised or not, I could see he wasn't very impressed, or rather he seemed quite serious but not in a way that was worried. If I could make it simple, I'd say it was like a warrior sizing up his opponent.....but not this old man....right?

Unsure of how to handle this critical situation, I nervously whisper to him. 

"Yoshiro-san, what do we do?"

I ask, yet his eyes only remain forward like stone behind those glasses. Was this really the time to ignore me? Even I had been a bit annoyed but I didn't have time to complain to myself as the two were walked down the aisle to get a scan of the crowd. Every second they were getting closer to our seats. My hear began to beat at what could happen. I did not care about my lowly self, but rather the innocent people around. Had it been just me, I know I wouldn't be so erratic at all.


"Hey-"

I tried another jab at him but instead he grabbed my and tossed me to his other side, crashing into the middle of the aisle way. As I had just been thrown at quite the speed, one of the robbers tripped over my body and landed harshly.

"What the fuck!?"

He cried out before jumping back to his feet in in anger. 

"The dumbass kid doesn't know where he's going. You know, I don't like kids, so what say I guide you straight to heaven little guy?"

The other added on, 

They had not been the types to fool around, as they would not show a child like me any sort of mercy. With her cold hard rifiles pointed at my fallen, I don't seem to show much fear. instead I'm rather font that their muzzles were aimed at me rather than the others. Although, I wouldn't have any heroic-like death, as before they could pull their triggers. Yoshiro used the armrests as leverage and forced his forearms to push his lowerbody into the air and deliver a power kick to both of them with his feet. In that same motion he pushed off of his seat and followed the momentum of the robbers. As they had been in a very small space, the robbers followed by Yoshiro, crashed out of the glass window and outside.

I could not believe what I had seen in just that short amount of time, but in that daze I heard Yoshiro give a simple command,

"Follow up with me, Amata,"

It was in a casual tone despite flying out the window of a moving train. Yet, I couldn't set by like a fool like usual, so I moved to my feet and climbed into the broken window despite  the eyes of the civilians watching in shock. 

I held tight to the small opening as the freezing wind pressed against my face. Instead of going down like an idiot, I passed chakra through my hands and feet, and climbed to the top of the train. This was a dangerous playground that could send a human flying like a paperbag from just the sheer speed of this train and yet I found Yoshiro a stand off with the robbers. 

I could guess that once they had been knocked out the window, they quickly regained their senses and climbed to the top of this train. The move must of been quite a shock as neither of them had the rifles that had sent chills down the spines of the innocents down below.


"Um...Yoshiro-san?"

I say something to simply ask what to do, but his reply was,

"Amata, just watch and learn. I don't like having to babysit so just pay attention and gather what little that small brain of yours can,"

He hit me with smart remarks even in a tense moment like this one. Judging from that, I was sure he was quite confident in his abilities. In face of that...

"Fuck,Fuck FUCK that hurt!!! I'll make sure to slice you up real slow as pay back you old piece of shit!"

"This oldman thinks he's got us simply because he used a little trick like that. Guess we'll have to break a few bones before we toss you head first in front of this speeding train, huh!?"

They won't be holding back against the elderly, not that I can blame them from the kind of attack from earlier. They must be quite capable themselves if their this sure of this victory after losing their weapons, but Yoshiro strikes back with his own words filled with malice,

"Hahahaa!!! That's the spirit, don't go pissing your pants just yet. Thanks to you two, I get to relive some old memories-"

The glare from his glasses hides his intentions but the aggression I'm sensing makes my hairs stand. In a sharp and swift movement reminiscent of the powerful surround us, the Priest pulls out a single small cross and flicks it into the wild air,



"So as payment, let me show you bastards why they called me '*'Satan's Sinned Priest"*, back in the day,"

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 6, 2014)

*Shin Jeeha | Thorn of the Houki, P16*

"_There is no decision that we can make that doesn't come with some sort of balance or sacrifice._"










​
Jeeha rose, limbs shaky and vision blurred. There was a storm of a nausea and headache beginning to brew, as it always did when he used that jutsu. But he couldn't quite afford to rest. Not yet, anyway. There were still things he needed to do, and he had come too far to let everything just fall to pieces now. The guilt and the rest could come later, after the business was taken care of. He brought his dilated pupils fell upon the entrance, breath heavy as he called for his partner in this mess of an operation. "You can come out now." he said wearily. 

And out Shinji came. He stepped from the hallway into the warehouse pensively, then continued, with each step less pusillanimous than the last as the disheveled figure of Shin Jeeha faded through the blurring lights and into his sights. He gave a smile he probably thought looked cool. "Looks like that fight took a lot out of you, huh?" His voice was nasally and somewhat pathetic. Something about it intrinsically pissed Jeeha off. He didn't like it. Of course, in his limited exposure to Shinji, he didn't like the _owner_ of the voice much either. 

Shin Jeeha's fuzzy stare sharpened like a knife. He'd be damned if he was going to take shit from this little snake."I might be tired, but if you think you can take me on, I've still got enough juice in me to kick your ass all over the place," he spat. Shinji's smirk faded. "W-well, whatever. Everything is in place now, right?" Shinji rubbed at his hands. Yet another mannerism that bugged Jeeha.

The clarity of Jeeha's vision returned slightly. Dark spots of light still danced in front of him, but the heavy haze of mist coating everything was beginning to disperse. He gave a slow and derisive nod at Shinji's question, though was not particularly enthused about giving him reassurance about it. "Yeah. All the explosive tags are in place and Ren's lanterns won't work around here thanks to that thing I set off earlier in the tunnels," he answered, then dryly added: "And as promised, we'll let you escape when everybody's distracted by the explosions underground."

Shinji exhaled a sigh of relief as if a heavy weight had just been lifted off his shoulders. "Good. Well, I should probably get going now... I think your 'team mates' have started chipping away at us already." He gave a throaty sniff at the air and turned back to leave through the entrance again.

The auburn haired boy's temper flared at this. How could anybody possibly be so callous about their team mates? His leg threatened to buckle as he took a step forward, one of his hands pressed firmly on the top of a crate for balance. "Don't you feel bad at all about selling out your friends?" He asked bitterly. 

The young shinobi from Kumogakure paused at the exit. With uncharateristic gall, he turned around and set his amber eyes on body of Makoto Ha stretched out across the cold floor and gave a throaty harrumph.  "I could ask you the same," he said coldly and then left without another word. Smothering silence filled the room; suffocating and stiffling. 

Jeeha looked at Makoto, then at Ouchi, melancholy reflected in his eyes. He stumbled away slowly and heavily, taking big but frequent breaths between each step. Inhale, exhale. Inhale, exhale. Inhale, exhale. It became a mantra-like rhythm inside his head, with the leftover oxygen kneading itself with the chakra inside his own body. Then, once he was a good few metres away from their bodies, he sat himself down onto a crate. One last sharp intake of breath for the nerves. Slowly, he brought his arms up, then clasped them into a firm tiger seal. 

 "_*Katon: Taimatsu.*_"

The skin of his right arm turned an obsidian shade of red, with all the air he had inhaled earlier being converted into katon chakra and moving into his arm. It was his strongest technique, where he condensed all the flames he could muster around his hands and turned it into a blade which could cut or melt through anything. The downside of it, as typical of the Enlightenment of Ember and Flame style of nintaijutsu, was that it harnessing such hot flames hurt the user's own body. That was what he needed, though. A scapegoat, a convincing injury, and something hot enough to burn through the layers of defenses that coated the floor underneath the centre of the warehouse.

He winced, then gave a sharp grunt, falling to one knee. "Come on, you bastard... hold it together.._._" he muttered to himself through gritted teeth. His arm continued to burn, steam now starting to rise from the skin, and another shot of pain spiked through his body. Jeeha's head was swimming now, his vision turning into nothing more than a bright psychedelic blur of pain.  That was it. The temperature he needed it to be. 

With all his willpower mustered, Jeeha kept his balance on the single knee stable and put his hand to the ground. Smoke rose from the ground at first, then it smouldered away. The barrier tried to withstand the heat of Jeeha's heated hand, but even that crumbled.  Then another layer, and another, and another, and another - like an onion - until he was laid down in a small chamber by himself twenty or so metres below what had been heavily sealed off earth.  His body ached from the fall, but that pain was drowned out by the searing burns coating his arm as the jutsu wore off. 

"Fuck," he managed, stretched out across a small pile of steaming debris like a starfish. Jeeha's head limply fell to the right, his eyes blurring past all the rare weapons stored inside the the hidden chamber of the Black Forest Relocation Group and focusing on only one thing in the far distant corner of the room. Lin Houki's naginata. 
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 7, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Land of Rain*

*[Kiyoko's Home, Near the Land of Rain]​*​
[Sasori's Hidden Arts VI]​
_-The Land of Bones-_​

​
Hanpan pulled at a whisker or two, before him Satoshi stood awaiting young Rikka to gather her things. The room had grown silent with Naoko being shot down on so many levels. It was downright confusing for the woman, who thought that through the months that she knew Satoshi that she had him figured out on some level. As she made her own preparations to leave for Fuzen, she is quick to realize that she had barely scratched the surface on who this boy was, nor did she ever ask him what was on his mind. Was the mission that Yagyu had planned all there was? Should she have been more considerate? All of those questions now couldn't be answered. The boy was broken, beaten and scarred. Yet he still continued onward and at times held his head high. While at others allowed the weight on his shoulders to cause him to stumble and fall. 

Synching a bag up she hears the patter of Rikka's soft bottomed shoes echo across the creaking boards that lead back into the den of the small apartment. What Satoshi saw in this girl, she couldn't say. The boy was lofty in his goal of redemption, well that was before his return. After skirting death in the Chunin Exams the boy seemed more changed than she could ever have imagined, maybe Rikka was his way of coping with that, or maybe he simply needed to twist another in his own dead facade, what ever the reason was, this young girl would never have a chance at a normal life. The dead walking, like they all were. 

Entering the room Rikka had a soft smile on her lips, "Ready." is stated. Though Satoshi's eyes told the story that she'd never be ready for what she was about to encounter. "Good, now if you two will come closer. We'll get started.", "See you two around." Naoko's voice echoed with hurt, she'd lost two people because of the destruction of the Brigade. Yagyu died and Satoshi had pushed himself from her more and more. Turning on a heel she walked toward the door. She didn't pack much simply because she didn't have all that much and with a final glance back she twists the knob and leaves the room pulling the door up as she left. Rikka looks to Satoshi, though she was young her perceptive nature saw through the Kunoichi's walls. She knew that Naoko was hurting inside. "Zan..", "Don't worry over it. We'll set that right in time, right now."

His words echoed as Hanpan begins to run about them. Below his feet dust begins to trail while he starts to zip about which causes a seal to faintly form in the kicked up dust of his running. "Right now we have to focus on one hurtle at a time." the boy swallowed hard after he forced those words out and his fist clench while Hanpan started to pour Chakra into his legs. With a low hum the seal started to glow blue from the infusion. It was getting close to time for them to go, to met a woman that changed Satoshi's fundamental nature. Kiyoko... 

"Secret Wind Art: Reverse..."

The boy closed his eyes while the world around him seemed to slow to a crawl. In his mind his system shook and his world grew dark and cold, how long had it been? That was the right question, no?


-_It is said that all coins have two faces and that one face cannot survive without the other. So to is it for the natural world. For there could be no darkness without light to show it other wise. No wrong if there is no right to scale it to. So, it is from this eternal darkness a lone figure treks into a small bastion of light. In one hand, held close to it's chest, a photo can be seen. Though the image that graced it was very faded, almost to the point of redundancy. It was held close to the body so to protect it from further harm. Behind the figure a small doll is dragged. Wooden and badly splintered it clacks along the way while the figure slowly walks. Reaching no particular point of interest the figure comes to a slow stop. Now in fading light it can be made out as a small child and a sorrowed and pained look clung to his face while he sat down. Briefly he pulls the picture from his chest and gazes upon it, the face of a woman wearing glasses can be seen.

"Just how much longer? How much time will it take, before I can no longer remember your face?" his voice weak and demising echoes across the blank infinity, no one to answer him back. Placing the image in his lap he pulls the small doll around, now in clearer light one can make the torn wire and splintered joints, at one time this was a marionette. A doll used to make children smile with happiness, to laugh. Now it lay in ruin a harken back to yesteryear, a happier time. Even the face was broken and charred.

"Tragedy, if you look the word up in a dictionary it can be defined as a bad event of great sadness. Usually death is involved or a situation that is sad, upsetting or unfortunate that can causes feelings of sadness or regret. Alternatively it can also fall to entertainment that bestows those feelings upon us. The viewer. If one was to ask a teacher about tragedy. You may get similar answers or pointed toward great literally works such as Romeo and Juliet where lovers torn apart by family strife ultimately causes them to join one another in death.

Some may recall their own personal tragedies and impart wisdom unto the person asking the question. About lost love, or the death of a beloved family member. Tragedy strikes on all levels of life, from the Genin that just graduated, killed in the line of duty protecting their village. Not  even reaching their teenage years. To the old that find that their lives have run their course. Regret is the most bitter of medicines that make even the sternest of facades crumble. The 'if I had done this different' or 'I should have never let them go'. All are eye opening just as the mother that lost the child in the first example. 

While all of these are tragic in their own ways. It's not true tragedy. Tragedy in it's own right it a misnomer one has to know tragedy to understand it. So, if you ask me what true tragedy is, I'll tell you to look no further than the people that give their lives to protect you. Pulled from their homes at a young age, their innocence lost before they can even understand how precious it is in the first place. True tragedy strikes those ignorant to what it is.  

The most tragic thing in life is a weapon born from innocence lost."

The boy spoke to the doll as if it was an old friend and his thumb ran across it's tattered face , the boy bowed his head. Pulling the doll to his lap as well he lightly rocks in place. "Do you hate me for it? It seems that time has played it's cruel trick on me already, as I can no longer remember your face father."_

".... Summoning!"

A blinding flash of light consumes the three and washes the room a ghostly white. When it fades,  all that is left is a empty room and a smoldering circle where the reverse summoning took place. Satoshi bit his lip as he is transported across space. It was a lot like the technique that was used to send his team to the land of Iron. To face the horrors of a real dragon. Now though it was taking Rikka and he to a real monster. The one he could call... mother.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 7, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*[Kiyoko's Home, Near the Land of Rain]​*​
[Sasori's Hidden Arts VII]​
_-The Land of Bones II-_​

​
_-Kiyoko's Home, Near the Land of Rain_

What can one call a home? Is it a place where you feel safe. The domicile of a loved one? Or can it be a place of fear? Hatred? All of these and more can be called homes. This one was no different. While at the same time it was much more. Rustic as it's owner there isn't much to Kiyoko's home on the surface. It's a humble place that boasts four main rooms, a basement and a loft. The walls were olden oak without the first picture to be seen. The floors was composed of knotted wood that despite it's appearance was almost as spotless as a surgery clean room. A small fire place crackled with flames, to stave off the cold of the Land of Rain Fall and Winters. Some may call it cozy others may call it dismal. All if they knew the horrors of the night would agree that it wasn't for the faint of heart. In the small cooking area a pot of soup boiled just as a blinding light forms in the center of the den. 

"It took you longer than I thought it would Hanpan, regardless. Welcome home." 

The voice cut through the silence of the room as the three within the orb adjusted to the lack of light. Even still though, it was her voice, and Satoshi felt his stomach turn. Memories he never wanted to recall tried to bubble to the front of his mind. "Who do we have here? I told you only Satoshi, Hanpan." 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kiyoko




Adjusting to the lack of light, Rikka is confronted with a graying woman in red and white robes. The eye patch was prominent as was the hand that now clenched her cheeks. Her lips puckered like a fish as the woman inspected her. "Apologies master, but she is an orphan that Satoshi brought under his wing." the mouse replied scurrying to her shoulder. "I'd appreciate it, Kiyoko, if you released her face." the boy states. That good eye turns to him and she scoffs at the request, though she does comply. "My, you've grown boy. Though you are still as rude as the day you were brought here. Remember your place, I saved you." is firmly stated while she turned from him.

True as it was, she also made him the monster he was today. Folding her arms behind her back she looked back to the young girl. "So, little one what is your name.", "H..." a hand waved in his face with a finger pointed to the ceiling. Satoshi sighed, "I wasn't talking to you Satoshi, I was speaking to the girl. Now, dear what is your name." Rikka swallowed, "Hiru, Rikka" is replied nervously. The older woman chuckles, "A pretty name child." is stated as she turned to the fire. "Go ahead and make yourself at home, lunch is almost ready."  the woman states as she gazed into the dancing flames, "Kiyoko, can we please just get to wh.", "While I do admire your straight forwardness to the situation at hand Sakamoto. I am far from ready to hand it over. Besides, the rest of our guest are yet to arrive." 

"The rest of your guest, who else did you invite? Is this some auction?", "Don't be impudent, no boy. She isn't selling the book." Hanpan barked from her shoulder. "I've invited my Daughter and Granddaughter here as well Satoshi." is simply replied as she motioned for them to sit on the plain seating she had. A hardwood framed couch and love seat. "Well, can you at least answer one question." Kiyoko glances him as he sits down while the girl did the same. "What's it to you how I knew?" is replied. The boy looked shocked, she seemed to know what he was going to ask. "Curiosity sake then." is answered back, almost bitterly. "I'll advise you to not take that tone with me again Satoshi.

You question though, I suppose while we wait I can answer it. Like you, I have my sources. I've kept tabs on you for a very long time. See, Yagyu was my brother, before he was murdered that is." is revealed as she turned. Walking to the smaller love seat she pulls a small book from the folds of her robes. Tossing it to the boy she sits, "He told me that you were doing research into Human Puppets and Sasori" is added while she sat. Though he now held the book in his hands, the bombshell that Kiyoko and Yagyu were related was on the front of his tongue. He never knew that she had living family much less a brother that he worked for. "You going to stare at me all day boy or are you going to look at one of the books that you've so sought?" the sting of the question catches Satoshi off guard but he closes his mouth and nods. 

Pulling his gaze from the woman he peers down to the book. Rikka scoots closer as Satoshi parts the covers. As expected of the great Sasori, the pages of the book was filled with all sorts of data. From the first page to the last. Diagrams, lists, ingredients and tools. Everything was here, somewhere he hoped. Now with Kiyoko's revelation of Yagyu being her brother being firmly placed on the back burner Satoshi allows himself to be enthralled with his reading. Pages and pages of text is what he was pouring over. Most of it was personal feelings, as it was indeed a journal. The boy however didn't care too much for the man's personal life, his needing for immortality. To never age, those were trivial mattes. As Kirisaki probably understood better than most, living forever was a lonely prospect. Rikka tried to keep up, but Satoshi was possessed, his frantic pace would put speed readers to shame as he flipped through the pages of the book. 

"I do believe I found something!" is finally exclaimed after an amount of time lost to him. Looking up with a grin it quickly falls. "Boy, I'd like you to meet my daughter Kamiko."


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kamiko




"and Granddaughter Masuyo."


*Spoiler*: __ 




Masuyo




Satoshi's jaw almost hit the floor as Rikka and Masuyo spoke to one another. He didn't even hear the door open much less them enter the room with them. He struggled to form words. While he'd never seen Kamiko before in his life. Masuyo was a different story all together a fact that she seemed to relish as she glanced over to him. A coy smile slipped over her lips. "So, do you remember me Puppeteer?" she asks with a small wink. Did he remember? How could he forget. "You!" "So, you do remember me. I'm happy." the girl admits pulling up from Rikka who then turned to Satoshi. Her face was about as red as his. What on earth did she say to her? "So, this is the boy you fucked?" the woman in the hat asks. "Mother!", "Seems like a waste, all I'm saying." is replied as she walked up to him. 

A dagger like finger jabbed him in the chest, drawing blood through is clothing. With a grin the woman digs it deeply causing Rikka to panic. "Set still young one, this is needed." Kiyoko states as she pulled the young girl into a hug. "Wh-what are you doing?", "What mother wants me to do." is the simple reply as she pulled a hunk of flesh from the boy's body. Stumbling from the loss of blood Satoshi hits his knees and begins to cough up blood. Finally released from Kiyoko's iron grip Rikka runs over to him and begins to form seals. "No need to fret over such a small wound." is stated. In that short time Masuyo had cleared the entire room and was pulling Satoshi's gaze to her face. With a wicked grin she pulled him back to his feet before placing a hand on the injury. "What mother does, I can undo." is calmly explained as she wiped the blood free. 

Gone was the wound leaving the white haired boy in awe over what had just happened. "What?", "That will come in due time Satoshi, now what was it that you found." Kiyoko asks walking up to him. Still in shock over having lost literally a pound of flesh he can only stutter as he looked at the hole in his clothing. "Spit it out boy."

-SLAP!-

The flat of Kiyoko's hand met Satoshi's face leaving a large red print, but it did it's job as he snapped out of his stupor, "Don't hit Zan!" Rikka hollered. Before she could act though, Satoshi placed a hand on her shoulder. "I know a location of one of Sasori's labs.", "Is that so, where?", "The Land of Bones." ~


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 7, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Ichi Inuzuka's Bizarre Adventures! _​
?I-I am not.  I-I can b-break things th-that can get hit by trains.  I've p-p-popped a ball that was specifically e-e-engin-n-neered to be indestructible.  B-but never on purpose!  Th-that's why Kyra even...she makes me try out her i-inventions...if something i-is going to go wrong, I-It will happen when I touch it...or am j-just around.? she politely refuses Kisei's tea as she speaks.  ?B-but...y'know, I d-don't have to convince you.  A-and I'll just t-tell mom I tripped again.? her eyes turn downwards, just in time for a crow to fly into the shop and plop down on the kunoichi's head.  She sighs and stares at Kisei, ?Just...w-wait for it.? The crow squawks down at her, lays an egg on her head, defecates, then the seat she sat upon...snaps, dropping her unceremoniously to the ground.  ?I-I told you.? she sighs, taking a napkin and wiping off her head, the crow still sitting there.  ?I h-hate birds.? she sits on the ground, staring up at the table through her glasses.  She stands to her feet, looking down at the mess that was made, the puppies sound asleep through this, she pokes the crow on her head, ?D-do you s-see what you did, mister?  D-did Taneda-kun s-send you?  B-b-b-because th-that would make more sense...He didn't did he...?? she sits on another chair, seemingly unphased anymore.  "I-I don't know w-what you want to c-call it...but there is...a-a-a t-taste of what happens." the crow continues to sit on her head, staring at Kisei.


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2014)

EDIE
O N L Y    H U M A N
 *PART 4*

​ 
Edie made her way through the crowds of ignorant teens too entranced by  the music to shuffle out of the way. She couldn't help but bump and  knock a few but was too giddy and lightheaded herself to notice. The  thumping house party music passed through her ears ten times slower than  the original, locking her in an alluring drug-induced trance. Yes, Edie  wasn't sure how but she was now under the effects of a sedative-like  drug. The only connections that could be made was once her drink was  finished, her mind had been turned on it's head and shaken violently. At  first she just assumed she was tipsy from strong alcohol but her cup  was only half-full and it wasn't like she drunk pure vodka. It didn't  taste that way at least.

As she pushed through the crowds, she  glanced over her shoulder and then throughout the mansion, trying to  find a glimpse of her companion Suzume. The last she remembered was she  went off with Kagami. It felt like that was hours ago but the song had  only just changed so it couldn't have been more than five minutes ago.  Her first instinct was to try and find her friend but she was stopped by  what felt like a brick wall. Looking up with droopy eyes, Edie saw she  had bumped into a woman a bit taller than her with a grunge dress sense  and bubblegum pink hair. She look irritated and certainly unamused that  the muttering 'drunk' had knocked into her.

"Watch where you're  going next time." 

The woman hissed at her like a startled cat before pushing past, disappearing  into the crowds of teenagers lit by colorful strobe lights. Edie didn't  think much of it - she couldn't think much of it. While usually she'd  give that woman hell for daring to speak to her like that, her mind  could barely process what happened. Everything was moving so slow, everything was a blur. It was like someone had smudged reality, like everyone was a ghost floating past her. The music felt like she was pressing her ears against the speakers, brutally assaulting her brain. Eventually she came to the staircase littered with a few teenagers standing along the railing, chatting and socializing with red cups of alcohol in their hands. She tried calling Suzume's name but it came out like an inaudible slur drowned by the music. That's when she felt a warm grip around her wrist.

"_Come on,_" He echoed. "_Let's go upstairs. You need to lie down._"

Edie couldn't even get a good look at his face. It looked like a Caucasian smudge in her eyes, like his face was constantly moving as she tried to get a good look at him. While Edie didn't recognise his face, his voice felt familiar but she couldn't quite pin it down. It didn't matter, her mind was in no state to be processing any sort of information. Her feet began to move, sloppily climbing the steps led by the mysterious stranger. When they got to the top of the staircase, her legs completely gave in and brought her body down to the ground, slumped against the wall. He helped her up, only to sling her over his shoulder like discarded road kill found on the side of the road; 
Treated like an animal and none the wiser to it. She could tell he was leading her down a hallway, that was the most she could figure out. 

Then, a door opened, a door leading to darkness.

It was pitch black, the music from the party muffled through the walls. They were cut off from everyone else in a secluded spot where they wouldn't be disturbed. The vulnerable blonde pushed herself out of his arms, staggering into the darkness with a dazed disposition. However, wearing such towering heels and being too far gone to function in them meant her knees only gave in once again. This time instead of landing with a thud against the hard carpeted floor, she landed on something soft with plenty of bounce - a bed.

Her mind was so tired, her body so stressed Edie didn't even consider her circumstances. She laid down on the bed and shut her eyes, trying to relieve the thumping pain in her head however she could. It was like someone was drilling straight into her skull relentlessly, not even giving her space to think. The man who helped her up here began to speak as if she wasn't in the room, which may as well be correct. Edie couldn't make out a word they were saying. They got muddled and confused, unable to be deciphered.

"_Lock the door._"

"_Nah bro, I'm going first. I'm the one who spiked her drink._"

"_Got the camera?_"

"_Just lock the door! Stand watch outside too._"

Three? Four different voices? She couldn't tell, she couldn't even get what they was saying. Then, there was some sort of pressure over her. It was overbearing, intrusive, an invasion of her privacy. Cold hands were running along her arms, caressing her cheek and stroking down her body. She shook her head, trying to push him off only to find her strength depleted. Edie was unsure of what was happening, she only knew it was something she didn't want. With all her might she tried to push them off but they only pinned her arms back, their fingers chaining her to the bed. She had no strength, she couldn't even focus her chakra. The helpless blonde was completely at their mercy.

Using her feet, she tried kicking him off. She shook her head, pushing her lungs to scream and cry. All that came out was a slur, a groan, a mutter, a mumble, something that wouldn't be heard by anyone outside. Then she started pleading with them, her voice coarse and cracking from the pain. They didn't stop, their hands still went places they shouldn't. She could feel his sordid breath brushing against her face, hear the unbuckling of a belt and smell the booze lingering in the room. Her eyes barely open, she could make out two, three, four, maybe even five faces watching her with the grins of evil. 

When was it going to stop? When was it going to end? What had she done to deserve this? The anger was building up, the resentment against humans, the hatred for what they were doing. As they reached for her legs welded shut, panic took over her body and sent her limbs into a frenzy, kicking and pushing whatever was pinning her down. Usually she could send them flying with a single hit but this time she couldn't even make a scratch.

Weak, defenseless, powerless. Just as she was beginning to finally feel confident in herself, these monsters take it away from her and tear it up right in front of her.

"_Brush her hair back so you can see her face._"

She could feel their hands getting lower, their cold touch on her thigh making her shriek with fright. Never in her life had she felt so scared, so terrified, so impotent. Just when she began to give up hope, a bright colorful light from the party was cast over them, exposing the evil act that was being committed in the darkness of the bedroom. Her eyes shut and her mind closing up, she couldn't discern what was happening. All she could hear was anger.

"What the fuck are you guys doing? Get off of her!"

"_Shit, get him out!_"

"_Grab the camera and let's go!_"

"You fuckers ain't going anywhere."

"Raiken? What's going on? Raiken, where are you going? Raiken!"

The room was cleared, heavy footsteps dashing out of the bedroom and down the staircase. Edie was relieved but still too drugged to even get up off the bed. That's when another figure walked in, much smaller than the ones before. It Kirisaki Shinkō who let out a gasp of horror upon seeing the blonde sprawled on the bed, her dress disturbed and her hair mangled. 

"_Edie?_"

She let out a quiet, distressed mumble as she rolled and wrangled on the bed. Kirisaki stepped further into the room, approaching the blonde seen in a state more vulnerable than she'd ever known. This was a girl who had guts. She stood up to anything and everything that dare disrespect her, yet here she was completely at her mercy. No matter what they thought of each other in the past, no matter what catty comments the sharp-tongued girl had said to anyone, Kirisaki knew she didn't deserve this. Brushing her hair away from her face, she could see her mascara was running down her cheeks, her skin cold and tense.

"Edie, Edie, look at me," She caressed her cheek, trying to comfort her. "Did they give you something? Did they drug you?"

"It hurts... My head..."

Kirisaki took a nearby blanket and placed it on the shivering girl, trying to reassure her with her words. 

"You stay here, okay? I'm not gonna let them get away with this."

Raiken dashed out of the house, chasing the group of five bastards into the street. It seemed they had a car waiting for them outside but chose to instead sprint down the street, knowing it would take too long to start it up and drive away. Raiken didn't relent; There was nothing more he hated than scum who take advantage of the vulnerable. Even if it meant discarding the search for the Unmarked for the time being, his conscience couldn't allow him to forget this.

Kirisaki followed out of the house soon after, although she was quite a distance behind. She could see Raiken chasing them in the distance and went after them in that direction. Yelling and screaming for them to stop, her cries went unheard by the group who had one of its members toppled to the ground by Raiken. They were outside an office block easily twenty floors in height, overshadowing them as they tried to push the brutish blonde off their partner in crime. Enraged, Raiken was punching and smacking away at him, soaking his fists in his blood while the others wrangled and fought against him. Kirisaki could barely make out what was happening in the distance, her breath panted from all the shouting.

What she had failed to notice was the tapping of heels against stone behind her.

_________________________

♔​


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2014)

EDIE
 O N L Y    H U M A N
  *PART 5*

​
She turned around to see it was Edie, the  effects of the drug seemingly gone. Instead of stumbling around trying  to make sense of the world, she was walking with conviction. Her eyes  were overshadowed by the hanging bangs of her hair, an aura of power  surrounding her. It was something Kirisaki had never felt from anyone in  her life; A chakra so pure, so powerful that standing just near Edie  was putting an unbelievable pressure on her body. Neither of them  uttered a word. Kirisaki didn't want to question her, she didn't want to  say anything or even offend. Edie had just been through perhaps one of  the most traumatic experiences in her life. What could she possibly say  to rectify it? 

But then, she saw that Edie wasn't in her confused, vulnerable, mumbling state. 

As the group of monsters wrestled Raiken in  the distance besides the building, the Unmarked closed her eyes,  straightening her breathing. It was no longer bated, it was controlled.  Even though Kirisaki didn't hear her speak nor see her face, she could  tell it wasn't Edie. Maybe she was controlled by these overwhelming  emotions or powered by something else, but it wasn't the blonde she was  so familiar with.

Kirisaki saw that as Edie raised her arm, the building in the distance  began to shake. It was so subtle that only someone looking from so far  away would notice it. She was confused, trying to work out what was  going on. Raiken was right next to that building exacting revenge on  those bastards, worringly close to this shaking building. Her heart  began to beat faster, pounding against her chest with worry. Her eyes  motioned over to the blonde.

"Edie? What... What are you doing?"

Then, it happened.

Something awakened, something so incomprehensibly powerful. As Edie  yanked her arm down, the building came with it. In what felt like a  second, the building went from standing tall over Konoha to flattening  what was beneath it. Kirisaki's screams of horror were only one of many  as blood splattered across the street, smoke filling the sky and  countless chunks of debris crushing the surrounding area. 

What made it even worse was seeing the responsible girl turn around and  stumble away so casually like nothing had happened. Kirisaki noticed  that the drugs appeared to have kicked in again as Edie wasn't steady on  her feet, walking off into the distance straight past the house party.  By now everyone in Konoha had heard the thundering bang, with people  emerging from the party and houses to see what had happened. While she  was concerned for Edie's well-being, all her mind could obsess over was  Raiken's well-being. Her mind was put at ease when the familiar arm  pulled her back, although this time his fists were stained with blood.  By now, Lily had arrived too, running up to the couple.

"What happened?" She asked, catching her breath from running there so fast.

"It was..." Kirisaki was shocked she couldn't even form the words to describe what happened. 

"That building fell on these guys, just out of the blue."

"Wait, that huge office block?" Lily looked genuinely surprised. "A freak accident?"

"I'm not sure. They'd just finished assaulting a girl. Maybe she exacted revenge."

_________________________

 ♔​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 7, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[With Eerin and Kaisho]*​


[To Save an Owl May Bring Personal Salvation IV]
Liquid Time​
A large grin split Suzume's petit lips, she was going to get to learn a language that Eerin's clan didn't believe should be learned outside a select few. She was about to bound around with untold joy. Her Nee-San was going to be so proud of her, getting out of her comfort zone and learning something like a new language! That bubbling in her heart was about to come to a dead simmer though. It seemed that the effect that the prison had on her body didn't go unnoticed by Eerin. The forest native was sharp and the once hyper Suzume suddenly recluses in on herself. Sweat began to bead on her brow and her breathing became shallow.

Suddenly she was in a dark place, inadvertently reminded of her ordeal by a concerned question by a new friend. Sho was quick to pick up on the abrupt change in Suzume as the girl grew silent. Walking along with Eerin Suzume was back in a dark, icky hell. Four walls that didn't exist closed in on her as the rattling of a key ring brought her to panic. Thankfully all this was in her head as her body mostly remained calm. Almost too clam. 

_"Up against the wall!"

A voice boomed from behind the large stone and wooden door that separated Suzume from freedom. Her paling eyes pull from her knees and she slowly, with a whimper, raises to her feet. Pulling herself to the wall she flattens her back against it. A moment later a small slit opens and two, almost demonic eyes peer into her dark hell. Her heart froze as a low cackle echoes through her cell. In reality though, it was merely the keys jangling as the man slid the correct one in the lock. With a twist the locking mechanism clicks, allowing the door to be pushed open. "Stay where you are inmate." the same devil boomed as the burning light flooded the room. Suzume closes her eyes.

She didn't want to see the devil that was about to enter. "So, this is the prisoner?" it was a different voice, one that she'd not heard before. The blonde opened her eyes, before her was the largest man she'd ever seen in her entire life. If Mr. Nakano was cut from a mountain, the man before her was the entire thing. "Yes warden, this is the one that killed the Iron Diplomat.", "We all know that is a lie, so you can drop it." is roared. He even sounded inhuman to her. The man's beard rolled like flames as he spoke and his voice was no less than a lion's roar. Suzume panicked, it seemed as if the whole room rolled with the man's steps. 

She closed her eyes again as the man got closer and closer. She was strong, or she was before her power was sealed, but he was stronger. To the point he casually pulled her head back to him, "Open your eyes girl, I want you to see me when I address you." his voice was like a hammer and her soul was the anvil. Her body was the metal he was tempering in his forge of an aura. "LOOK AT ME!" is growled and slowly the girl cracks her eyelids. "D-don't hurt me" is stuttered. The man released her, she was now looking him in the eye. "Well now, that solely depends on you inmate." is replied, "Regardless of guilt or in your case lack of. You belong to me. You and your white eyed friend. I'm Tanaka. Mr. Nakano brought me in explicitly to make sure the Hyuga and you stay here for the duration of your sentences." is further explained as he pulled from her. 

"So get used to your new home little girl." is finished as the man turned on his heels. Walking to the door Suzume slides down the wall. She wouldn't give him the satisfaction of seeing tears. As the door closes though she breaks down. _

Suzume blinks and swallows, "No! No, its just that my Sensei puts me through crazy routines all the time." is replied. While it was true that Gina had crazy training regimen for the young girl, she hadn't done any of it since being wrongly imprisoned. Well mostly wrongly imprisoned there was that fact they she helped Ryoko break into a high level prison facility... "She had me do something called shuttle running and squats this morning, so I'm just a little stiff. That's all." is added as he started to pet Sho again. Suzume gave Eerin her best smile as they contained to walk, "But thank you for allotting for my muscles. It'll take an hour or so more, but they'll be back to normal."


----------



## Olivia (Nov 7, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Steaming Vexation
__________________________________

My proud declaration rang in my ears, tormenting my mind for what seemed like an eternity. At this point I had already committed myself to this idea, but in retrospect did I really have to? I seem to have opened up quite a lot to her, and her to me in the same aspect, so would this be an unnecessary, uncomfortable step? On the other hand had I even bonded with her? Would she take my offer seriously? She knows where I'm coming from but would she go along with me easily? No, there's no proof of that; now that we know where we're both coming from we _do_ have to take it a step further, a step I wasn't comfortable with.

Why did I recommend the hot springs? It left me vulnerable, away from any physical protection. I didn't need it per-say being able to avoid almost all physical wounds, so there was no reason for me to be scared. Still, I felt too open without my armor, without my blade at my side. I couldn't wear it forever and removing it is like removing a barrier between the two of us, something I intended to do. The armor itself probably made me seem more impersonal than intended, and if necessary it would have to go.

On the other hand was this girl comfortable with going? Due to her facial expression at my retort I could assume she was at least slightly hesitant; but she didn't seem opposed. Maybe this would be a good thing after all; we'd be able to get to know each other better in a vulnerable state, that's how you get to trust other people, right? No, I shouldn't think too much about it, it should hopefully happen naturally. I'll just let this experience play its course and then chose my next actions as time goes on, that's the only thing I can do.

"So, do you know a good place to go?"

"What? It's not like I live here."

"That's right...I'm sure we'll find one still open."

I declared, pushing my seat out and placing money on the counter enough to fully cover the bill plus tip. Even if she insisted on paying her side of the meal I wouldn't allow her, this would be a demonstration of my willingness to pay for the fact that I'm leading us off of our mission. The two of us exited the small restaurant in tangent and made our way down the nearly deserted street.

Just like earlier we passed by a povert audience, on the sides of the road either tending to completely broken buildings, digging up graves, or collapsed helplessly on the ground as tears flow down their face. I couldn't look at any of them as it brought on a mired of memories from my past, and I needed to keep a cool and steady head. I knew this scenery was affecting North as she was absorbing it all in, but there was nothing we could do.

After walking around for about ten minutes, remaining relatively silent in respect to those around us, we finally found what I assumed is what we were looking for. A wooden like structure with cracks and burns on the surface, but mostly intact, stood in front of us. The sign outside was plain and simple, advertising "Fu-e--k-re: -o- S--i-gs", however the sign itself was mostly illegible as it was tattered and ruptured. Regardless, the building didn't look closed so I approached the door, entering the small building.

Inside was a front desk, a hallway, and from what I could see two hallways on either side of the desk, which was probably for males and females. The room inside was rather dark, with cracks in the walls and light fixtures disshuffled. I assumed with everything that happened there hasn't been time to fix any of this stuff, but it did ruin the atmosphere a little big. I wrung the bell on the desk and a woman came rushing out from the women's changing room. She was dressed in a kimono for some strange reason but I decided not to question it.

"Hello, welcome to our hot springs. Just you two for today?"

"Yes, just-"

"How can you just go about your daily life like nothing happened? Running a hot springs? There are people out there starving, devastated as they lost everything, their home, their families, and you're just here happily working. How-"

"If you're here to criticize me then please leave, this is the only thing I can do to support my family and it keeps my mind off of everything horrible that has happened. Not that I expect you to know what I'm feeling."

"It's just the two of us."

I interrupted without addressing their conversation. North brought up a very valid, humanistic point, but it wasn't our place to judge. We didn't know what this women was going through and we were just guests, she could technically refuse our service and then what would we do? Luckily for us the women pulled out a pen and wrote down the number two on a sheet, and then looked up to the clock and wrote down the time. Putting her pen down she looked at the two of us answering:

"Follow me right this way."

She stated, with a tone of disdain in her voice. We were led to the woman's changing room and gave us a code combination for two different lockers. The women didn't even hesitate to leave, where she closed the door behind us. We walked up to our individual lockers and opened them almost simultaneously, making sure that the combination actually worked. I turned to see that North was already undressing, and as I assumed, she would finish before me; probably because of all the armor I was wearing. 

I pulled off my scarf first, then unhinged my forearm and shoulder plates, resounding with a large clang as it hit the metal surface of the locker. I then released my belt, sheath, and sword from my body, stuffing it into the locker at a strange angle. I followed the same procedure with my leg plates and my torso armor, hanging the latter on a hook inside the locker. My boots were the obvious next choice which only left my soft and weak clothes. After stuffing my blue thermal, black pants, and undergarments into the locker I was completely exposed. However when I turned around I noticed that North was no longer inside the changing room, so I assumed she was in the hot springs already.

I pushed the long draping curtains away which separated the changing room from the hot springs, and noticed the blue haired girl sitting peacefully in the middle of the springs. A quick observation led me to notice that around the springs had been a rocky surface, almost as if we were in a mountain with small green trees sprouting from the rocky surface; but then ultimately led to three walls forming a shape like a bottomless square, completely made of bamboo. We were closed off from everyone else, and I actually felt at ease. I stepped into the water but North didn't seem to give me any mind, in fact, she seemed a bit annoyed. After submerging I made my way to North and stood next to her, asking:

"What's wrong? You look displeased."

"How come does it seem like none of this affects you? This village was just attacked, peoples lives were ruined, and you don't even give anything a second thought!"

"What happened here is a travesty, but I can't let it affect me."

"Why?"

"I just...Can't..."

It was clear I wasn't going to elaborate on the matter any further so North, obviously disgruntled with how I was treating the situation, decided to instead relax and just enjoy the hot springs. I knew she wouldn't so easily give up the fact that there are people suffering out there, but she knew I wouldn't allow us to leave until we've enjoyed ourselves, so we had to reach an impasse. I on the other hand tried to relax, but then I felt too vulnerable. I looked over at North and then felt ashamed for a moment; North noticed my look and asked:

"What's wrong?"

"How old are you?"

"Sixteen, why?"

"Oh...you're younger than me but you're bigger than me..."

"Wha-? Don't concern yourself with my body, you're completely beautiful as you are! Besides, it's not like I have too big of breasts either!"

I knew she was trying to comfort me, but it wasn't exactly the best way to do so. However through all of this, this had been the first time I had noticed myself be so self conscious about my body, what was different from normal? Why was I comparing myself to her? It felt strange to feel this way but maybe it's because I was allowing myself to be vulnerable, to feel these types of emotions. I wasn't exactly sure of it myself. In response I sarcastically pointed out:

"Thanks for telling me that I'm flat."

"No, I didn't mean that by saying-"

"No it's fine, I was just joking around."

"If you say so..."

I laid back, looking up to the steamy filled sky. Despite only being right after a disaster, unlike the front building, these walls were practically untouched despite a few cracks here and there. The water was soothing to my body, and even though I was naked with another person I felt safe around this girl. She seemed nice and someone I could trust at the very least; I was glad that she was the one my mission called for. Despite this pleasing atmosphere though, I couldn't help but feel we were being watched.
​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 7, 2014)

_Chika Karite
Main Arc- Evil flowers Steadily bloom
Village in Land of Sound_​
_"Off with er 'ead!"_ Those words rung through the sad little village as I swung my sharp blade down, an explosion of crimson erupting from what kept the young princess's head on her shoulders.  The village went silent, people in disbelief, a sense of stillness hung in the air as the evil little princess of only age fourteen was coldly slaughtered by the red lady knight before them.  A laugh escaped my lips, if only to hide my grief...Oh, I'm getting ahead of myself, I'll start again from the beginning.

"YOU ARE A FUCKING IDIOT!" My foot collides with the door, slamming it wide open.  I glare back at the bastard blonde that I love, the hair framing my face a snow white.  "I have got a mission to do.  I will see you in a week." I throw the door shut behind me, stepping away from the home, I stood in my armor and I had a lack of supplies, "To hell with it." I give off a fed up sigh, “Dammit, 'ope 'e doesn' catch th' ouse on fire wh' ahm gone.” 

“Ah 'ave more tha' nough time ta be on mah own.” My angry stomping was all that came from me as I left the village, I walked in silence, my footsteps, breath and heartbeat all that accompanied me.  The trek to find a young princess wasn't long, only taking a whole day to find.  The small village was sad, excepting the manor in the north.  The pure sight of the manor set the kunoichi on edge.  There was something that made me pissed, I was simply told to meet the _princess_ in the manor once I got there.  My pace was slow and unfaltering, despite the cries from the villagers for help, I tried to keep to myself, hiding my pain for the people under my helm, I regret it now that I found out what happened to them.

Once inside I was lead to a throne room, I saw a child sitting on it, it was the mayor's daughter with a god complex, she wanted everything for herself. “G'Evenin, Princess.” I stared at the girl sitting on the throne of the manor, waiting for a response.

“Are you the knight that they sent for!?  Hehehehe!  Now BOW TO ME!” a child no older than fourteen seemed to shout amusedly to me, I just shot a glare to the kid through my helmet.  

“No.”

“Wh-what?  Did you just tell me no!?  Nobody tells me no!”

“Ah jus did.  Ah ain't jus another servant fer ya tae play with.”  this kid made me want to vomit, not just the was she acted, or treated me, but something more, just made me nauseous.  “Ah need ta talk ta yer aunt, so ah can find out 'xactly wha ah need ta do.”  I steps away from the child who was blindly shouting at me, I ignore it the best I can.  The steel helm blocking much of the noise as I was escorted to the mayor, the princess's mother.  I take off her helmet, hair falling around my head “Ah'm Karite Chika.  Ya hired meh tae do somethin with yer niece.”

The woman glanced up from her paper, then looks back down before dropping her pen and staring up at me.  The woman paled as if she had seen a ghost, covering her hand over her mouth.  “A-ah...sorry, you remind me of someone I knew long ago.” I shrug at her, I want to know what she meant, but I figured it would be something to ask after business was taken care of.  “I just want you to protect my daughter.  She's been...not so nice to our people, and I've heard some rumors...That have made me uneasy.” her eyes met mine, and they lingered for a moment.

“Ah know how it is.” I nodded as she gestures for me to sit in the chair across the desk.  I set the steel helmet on the floor next to the leather chair I sat down in, “Jus civillians, 'r should ah 'xpect assassins?” I cross one leg over the other as I watched the dark haired woman.  She never did pick the pen back up, and she kept watching me.  I wanted to just grab her by her shirt and demand she tell me what she was eying me about.  

“No, no assassins.  But our people aren't simply civilians either.  They all have at least one shinobi in their blood...Including young Naomi.” The woman sat back in her chair, keeping her eyes locked on me.  

“Tha' why you've been watchin me like a hawk?  D'ah look like 'er father?” I got impatient, I clenched my fist and jaw simultaneously.  I thought I heard Kokuo say something, but it got washed away in the flood of curiosity, frustration and sadness that overwhelmed me at that moment.  

“Y-yes.” she was obviously startled by the sudden emotion.  But the word was enough to make my heart skip, by this point all I needed to know was his name.

“What was his name?  I need to know this information...please.”

“Takashi.  His name was Ito Takashi.” I couldn't help my eyes growing wide, this spoiled little brat...was...my little sister?  What the _fuck_?


----------



## Olivia (Nov 7, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
The Fading Lights
_____________________________

I was thrilled to see Raiken was back with almost no damage; however  upon closer inspection I noticed that he did get hit by debris and the  like as his clothes were slightly torn, but there were no wounds to be  seen. I assumed they were all minor at best and they had regenerated.  His blood were bloodied, but I assumed it wasn't his own blood, and I  wasn't sure how to feel about that but at the moment that wasn't worth  putting thought into. Raiken's assessment was rather clear though but he  didn't see what had really happened. 

"So what? This  powerhouse of a girl somehow toppled a building? What proof is there?  Also if she were able to do that why didn't she do so to her attackers  in the first place?"

Lily brought up a good point, there was no proof that Edie even toppled  the building, but it just added too many more questions. If it wasn't  Edie, who was strangely on her feet despite being in a near-immobile  state earlier, then how did she walk outside? It seemed like she was  being controlled by something, almost as if she were doing everything  unconsciously. I took a quick look around to see that the stumbling girl  was no where to be seen.

"The girl...Edie, I saw her walk out here. She  was heavily drugged before just five minutes ago, but she followed me  outside and...did _something_. She gave off a strange aura, I...I don't know how to describe it."

I was at a loss for words, the entire scenario played again and again in  my head but I couldn't wrap my head around any of it. That was  definitely Edie but was there a true link between the two? Did I imagine  it in a moment of desperation? She rose her arm and then yanked it  down, at the exact same time the house shook and got destroyed  respectively; but to have such power, it seemed unbelievable. Raiken  looked to Lily, but she immediately started to deny what he was saying. 

"No, don't even get  started Raiken. We didn't see anything; everything happened too quickly,  seeing a disaster like this would mess with anyone's mind. There's no  proof that what Kirisaki saw was even-"

"Don't treat me like I'm not here. I know what I  saw, Edie stumbled behind me, rose her arm, the building started to  shake, and then she lowered it, causing it to collapse. It makes sense  that she was the one who would do this due to what they almost did to  her."

"Then what about the  drug, huh? If what you're both saying is true she was definitely  drugged because no girl would want to be touched like that by filth; so  how did she walk out here coherently and do something like that? It  doesn't add up."

"Lily, it could be because-"

"No, we are not  going through this again! Until we get more proof I will not hear  another word of the 'Edie' from your mouths. We need something  conclusive, not this theory that's so thin with holes in it. While you  guys stand here trying to make something out of nothing I'll go do what  needs to be done."

Lily stormed off, obviously not wanting to deal with us after our  consistent begging. I looked to Raiken who's hands were quite bloody,  his clothes slightly tattered, but his face only filled with annoyance.  After he shot me a look I could tell he was alright, bringing a smile  onto my face. I got closer to him, asking:

"So, what do you think happened?"

"I  don't know. I think Edie is a solid lead but she's right, there's  nothing conclusive, we just have to wait until we find something more  tangible...Are you sure you witnessed what you saw?"

"What? Don't tell me you're doubting me too!"

"Just making sure."

He said, with a coy smile; I couldn't help myself, I stood on my toes  and reached his lips with my own, separating rather quickly. It was nice  to be alone with him again, but sure enough I heard some sort of siren  in the background, and already the scene was flooding with people who  were wondering what the earth shattering noise and motion had been.  Raiken and I had turned away from the devastation, taking a short stroll  in the moonlight to get our mind off of things.

"Raiken, I---I'm trying my best, I really want  to help you find the unmarked but...if Lily throws away everything I saw  because of whatever grudge she holds against me, then we aren't going  to get very far."

"Well  don't worry, we'll make real progress soon. I feel like the events of  tonight are a big hint of what is to happen; even if it isn't Edie there  are still so many at the party that it could be. We'll find the  Unmarked soon, I can feel it."

"Yeah...I feel that way as well..."

My mind started to drift as our conversation ended; Edie seemed to be  something special in my eyes, she always glamored for attention but she  never did wanted to make people suffer critical injuries or die, she was  a medical shinobi, she wanted the opposite! Then there was Eien Machi,  where Edie was...No, that wasn't Edie, she only shared Edie's looks,  there was no way Edie changed that much in personality only to revert to  her normal self. No, but tonight was different; I could tell that was  Edie, but something seemed off about her. Maybe that's how she's really  like though, and is always hiding or lying in her daily life to hide it.  How would I know though? If that's the case, couldn't anyone do that?  Create a fake life on one front and have a whole other one beneath? Kira  was a great representation of this. _Anyone_ could be lying or hiding things from me and I wouldn't know. _Anyone_.

"Raiken, can I ask you something?"

"What is it?"

"Are you hidi-...No never mind, it's stupid.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 7, 2014)

*Raigaa Houki | Thorn of the Houki, P17*

​  
Raigaa Houki settled into the seat of his throne, hardened stone gaze falling onto the clan's group of elders. "We were fooled." The single words fell through his mouth heavily and bitterly. It was the cold truth of the matter. The Lin Houki they thought had been captured was just a shapeshifted clone of herself, used to gather data on the inside of the clan while the real body moved elsewhere. Now not only was Hana Houki dead, despite all the resources they had spent on keeping her alive, but they also had the heat of the Konoha Police Force on them. 

Masujiro, a slightly rotund elderly man with a strange love of flower printed shirts gave a slow nod. He took a sip of tea from the cup of china held in his chubby mandibles, then set it back down before speaking. "The young one certainly did pull a fast one on us... she really is a little like your late wife, clan head. " he said lamentfully and gave a light chuckle. 

The head of the Houki clan narrowed his eyes at the comment, but took it in a stride.  It wasn't like Raigaa disagreed with the assessment or anything; it was completely true. "Hmph," he gave a low growl that caused the lamps in the room to flicker. "It won't be easy to capture her, but with cooperation from the Nakamura, the task should be considerably easier," was said with a suppressed irritation. 

"Nakamura? Have you tried talking to him?" Asked Hoitsu, his boisterous tone incredulous, as if it what Raigaa had just said was the most ridiculous thing he'd ever heard. "He's a bright kid, but I'll be damned if you get anything useful from him. I've tried before. " He leaned back into his chair, scratching at his beard.

Takuji nudged his spectacles further up his nose, then looked at Hoitsu. "May I ask what it was about?" He asked, tone dripped with wariness. The beareded elder simply looked away in response. "Actually, you can't," the gruff response shot back.

"This is stupid. Let's get on with it," Raiga snapped inpatiently and the two of the two fell quiet. 

Kyoudou would have smiled, were the situation any different. In the sixty years he's known his fellow elders, neither Takuji noir Hoitsu had changed from their bickering back in their youthful days. Even Masujiro, usually the quiet and calm one of the slightly hair-trigger tempered group, gave a small chuckle. Kyoudou cleared his throat. "If Lin has come back, then there is clearly a reason for which she has returned. Killing young Hana is unlikely to be the only thing on her list of agendas," he said. 

"Maybe, maybe not. That little whelp always was a bit of a bitch. Wouldn't surprise me if she just came back to settle that old grudge," rumbled Hoitsu.

"I'm inclined to agree with Kyoudou, actually." 

The chubby elder nodded at Takuji. "Likewise. Lin always was a little... excessive in her executions, but she was never one to act without reason. Nevertheless..." Masujiro set his tea down again and fixed at his glasses. "I think we can be fairly certain that she'll go to fetch her naginata at some point. That's something we have over her."

"We sent it off with the Black Forest Group so only they and the Houki clan know*,*" said Raigaa. He brought a hand to his goatee, a dark smirk cropping upon his face. "Although, once we've destroyed them and their base, it should be nigh impossible for that woman to get her sacred vessel back."

"Hah! You got her good, clan head," Hoitsu laughed, stroking at his beard, although everybody else seemed to still be somewhat unsettled. Even Raigaa's small smile had faded ever so slightly. 

"Still," Takuji sighed. "We still know nothing about what she wants. Her return, the death of Hana, her enlisting the help of the Black Forest Group to get back and her trying to get to the clan head's son... where does it all connect?"

"That remains to be seen," Kyoudou said dryly. "On another note, with the upcoming Family Trial, we should keep young Hana's death a secret. It might affect Ren's performance."

"If my son cannot fight just because of a little grief, then that only shows how unbecoming he is as a potential successor. Ren is not that weak," Raigaa replied firmly, although his last few words drew a few arched eyebrows.

"Oho~ some rare show of pride from the clan head," was said with a playful smirk from the bearded elder. Takuji shot his friend a glare. "Hoitsu! Show some respect when you're talking to the clan head!" he snapped, still incredulous at Hoitsu's nonchalant disposition when talking to the head of their clan.

Raigaa gave a laugh and allowed a small smile to Takuji. "Don't get so serious, elder. That's a part of elder Hoitsu's charm, is it not?" he said, which earned a triumphant smirk from the bearded old man. The leader of the Houki clan gave a light shake of his head and rose from his chair.

"We'll decide on our next course of action once the Black Defence Group are taken care of. For now, I will try to enlist the help of Shougo Nakamura. Personally."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 7, 2014)

*Ren Houki | Thorn of the Houki, P18*

I was a little worried about the mission now. Everything seemed to be going smoothly, and then my lanterns just stopped working. And without my eyes, I was completely isolated from everything; as if a dark ocean had just swallowed everything. I tried to use my chakra sensing, but it looked as if North, Taneda, Makoto and Jeeha had _all_ gone outside my detection radius. How irritating. 

"Damn it. I guess it can't be helped," I grumbled to myself, bringing my lanterns back to their dormant state. No point in carrying dead weight, after all; especially not when I was going to be travelling again. Ordinarily, an operator wasn't meant to act so impulsively, but... it wasn't like I could do any _actual _operating without my lighthouse. And, besides, a good leader needed to be able to adapt their strategy to sudden changes. 

I slid down the hill, cold night wind rushing through my face and stinging into my eyes. The base wasn't that far away - maybe five to ten minutes on foot tops. Taneda and North couldn't be too far off, either. I frowned and looked at my watch. Jeeha and Makoto were meant to have set off the explosives in the tunnels a few minutes ago...

"Shit," I cursed and broke into a sprint.

If everything was going smoothly, then half the Black Forest Group's base should have collapsed with the hill by now. The fact that it hadn't happened yet could only mean something went wrong somewhere. Probably an unlucky encounter with the enemy when they resurfaced.

Their base was in sight now. A tall, castle-like building rising into the misty dark skies of the Black and White Strait. The watch guards which were meant to have been stationed around the part of the forest I just cut through weren't there, so Taneda and North must've done their job. Good. "Come out, Blueberry," I whispered into the air, motioned my hand, and then my automaton faded into the air, spear already in hand.

"Raitonize the spear, then throw it at the wall on the west most point," I ordered, and then Blueberry threw. The blur of blue was off-course at first, by perhaps a few metres to the right, but a quick readjustment with the ninja wire attached to it set it back on track. The brickwork exploded on impact, then messily rained back down onto the earth. 

I gave a nod, satisfied with my work, and darted off for the east entrance. That attack just now should have bought me some time... or so I thought. Things weren't quite that easy, I realized, as I found my body suddenly paralyzed by a chilly sensation. Genjutsu. Fantastic. 

"My, my... looks like we've snared quite the little rat here," came an amused, sardonic sounding voice from the side. Then she popped out right in front of me, melding in through the air - another use of her genjutsu, no doubt. 

Admittedly, the woman was quite attractive. Long silky dark hair, an outfit which accentuated her ample bust, and piercing eyes of olive. She gave a smile. "Do you like my genjutsu trap? I prepared it around the perimetre of the hill," the kunoichi said playfully.

"I am a little bit impressed. I don't suppose you'd release me and let me admire your work in closer detail?"

"A funny one."

"I suppose I should take that as a no?"

"Unfortunately."

"Well, that's good..." I twitched my finger, bringing the senbon hidden inside the ribbon tying my hair to life. It gave a spin, cutting the fabric in half and letting my hair cascade down my face - as well as cutting at the skin on the back of my ear. Dull pain ran up and down my body, instantly breaking apart the ensnaring illusion she had around me. I shot forward, foot charged with raiton chakra as I brought it towards her face. "I'm not missing out on much anyway." Then I swept my leg upward, kicking the girl away like a football.


----------



## Kei (Nov 7, 2014)

_[What Remains]
[Part Four: Blood]
[Kyo Side]​_
It was silent on the Fenikkusu compound. Which was out of place if Kyo thought about how Rex?s children would be staying in the main house, but at the same time, Kyo understood it all. The silence was the only thing that could remind Kyo of what they lost, or what they were continuing to lose. No matter how they looked at it, their numbers were dwindling, and the elders were getting too old. However, as old as they are, their hand over the family was still strong. As Kyo looked out into the open sky, he felt his heart crush as he remember the meeting that was held after the attack.

The Fenikkusu clan always held family above everything. In the end, when the world crumbles and falls, there is nothing more powerful than blood relations. And so, that is why, there are such rules placed in the way that the people born into the clan would always succeed. However, it could be considered cruel to those who aren?t originally from the family. 

With such high value on blood, there are cases where the outsider could be seen as a borrowed womb or a borrowed sperm donor.

And that is how the elders saw Rex?s wife?.Nothing more than an incubator for the next generation of Fenikkusu?s. 

_?What do you mean? Leave them here?!  After what happened I can?t! We need to go to Kiri, where we would be safe!? _He remembered how angry she was at the clan meeting, though the simple fact that she raised her voice was already knocking down the sympathy that the elders had when Rex died.  She lost a husband, but the clan made it seem like they lost more.

_?In these times family is all?You should know that more than anything Paris.?_ One of the old council members had said behind her fan. Kou?s grandmother and Kyo?s aunt had made her presences known. Kou had refused to make eye contact with Rex?s wife after the slyness that was behind the fan. 

_?And it?s because of that----?​_
_?That is enough Pairs.? _Soma had called out to the woman, _?You lost a husband, and we understand, you worry about the children, but we do as well.?_

_?And you must understand your place at this table?.?_​
Kyo and Soma warned her, the more she talked the less the elders would want her to stay around and be with her children. There was no doubt in his mind that if they had the choice, they would have Rex?s wife thrown out the window if she didn?t provide them a good amount of children. 

_??..?_ Pairs didn?t say anything, though it made a perfect attention for the elders to test Kyo?s skills and knowledge on how everything worked. 

_?Dear leader?.?_ Kou?s grandmother called out through her fan, her crooked smile was still the most powerful part of her even in this old age, _?I am old?.And I understand that times had changed, but I feel as though I was served the most disrespect. Would you let this old woman be served such horrible disrespect??_

_?Elder Meji!? _Sosuke had called out before hearing a grunt from his grandfather and completely shutting up.  Pairs had spoken out of place, and disagreed with the council. They let her speak out of place because of course they understood where she had come from, but still there was a certain level of respect that was expected even in this time of trouble.

Kyo closed his eyes, _?Pairs, we understand where you are coming from.?_ He had begun, trying to ease the blow he was preparing for,_ ?Losing Rex must hurt you more than we could ever understand, but please understand?.?_

_?You are nothing but a borrowed womb, and so there is no place for you in the council. The simple fact that we allowed you to speak out of terms for so long shows how understanding we are.?​_Meji smiled her crooked smile as she watched Pairs face being drained of life, _?We are keeping the children here in Fuzenkagure, and raising them in the styles of the Fennikkusu way. You may stay, but please understand, speak out of place again and I won?t hesitate to serve you the punishment you deserve.?_

The old ways had to be kept, that was the only thing that could fall upon, and so that night Kyo watched as Pairs had rushed out of the  council room crying. His first act as clan leader was telling a woman who just lost her husband that they would remove her from her family if she questioned their way again. Kyo closed as his eyes as he heard footsteps coming from behind him.

?Kyo?.? Kyo turned his head to see Sosuke, ?Are you going to visit your mother??

Kyo didn?t say anything as he looked down at the ground, ?I have a meeting with the elders, and then I have to go into the village. I would visit her later on tonight.?

Sosuke looked at Kyo for a minute, the dark circles were beginning to become more prevalent on the boy?s face. The red hair that use to glow brighter than any flames, looked dull, and so did his eyes. Though there was nothing that Sosuke could do, but stand beside his cousin and pull as much weight as he could. 

?Please, try to get some rest Kyo?.? Sosuke said before nodding, ?Kou and I are going to meet with the  South and East district, and Keisuke and Soma are going to the East and West.?

?That leaves me with the north section?.Sosuke?.I appreciate it??  They purposely assigned themselves the same district so Kyo could only have to visit one. Kyo smiled weakly and Sosuke only closed his eyes, the weak smile of a leader being pushed, but at this point they had to be dragged across the ground. 

It was their responsibility.


----------



## Kei (Nov 7, 2014)

_[What Remains]
[Part Five: Shame]
[Kei's Side]
_​
The world was a cruel and terrible place, and Jewel knew that first hand. She wondered when she realized that the world was so cold. When the world finally dealt it last crushing blow to the thing she called hope? Maybe it was when the world told her she could be anything if she just put her mind to it. She could be a singer, an actor, a representative of a village, or the next best thing. Only thing she had to do was just believe in her, but it took more than just believing and dreams to make something come true.

Or was it when her mother left her and her siblings when she was just 15. He didn?t want children from some dead ninja, he wanted his own and he hated every single one of them. So he gave her an ultimatum and she took the route that best suited her. Told Jewel she was going for some groceries, but Jewel wasn?t dumb, she knew as soon as that woman left the house that it was over. 

It was probably when she looked at her starving brothers and sisters, and realized if she didn?t do anything that they would die. Fuzenkagure was a great village, a village filled to the brim who pretended to be a great big happy family, but only to those originally from there. Jewel parents weren?t from Fuzenkagure, and so they were treated almost like wild animals at the zoo. Occasionally they?ll get handouts from some sad sap, that took pity on them, and yet others were so happy to point.

They were what they saw of White, rummaging through the trash looking for scraps and handouts. They became the physical embodiment for just a time of Fuzenkagure disgust of the people of White. 

At first she tried to get a job, but being a child birthed by someone from white, wasn?t a good name to put on her application. The handouts were next, though it was barely enough to get by, and then the unexpected happen. The owner of a small shop, had been watching her struggle and happily gave her the money to pay for the bills, the groceries, and even gave her something extra.

Only thing she had to do was stand there?.And not be disgusted on what the old pervert wanted to do with her socks.

It was her only pair that fit her too, the socks were pure black, and they had lace around the top. Her mother got it for her on her 13th birthday and from then on sparked a small love for black items with frills on them. However once he was done, Jewel hated the color black, and she hated those pair of socks.  He complimented her beautiful legs, her dark eyes, and black hair. He purred her name until he literally shook?

But when she came home, she had food, and they had money. For a good moment they had nothing to worry about, but it was only for a moment.  And Jewel found herself going off to find that old man once again, in her black knee high socks, her black hair tied up in a ponytail, and her pale skin stood out with the bright red lipstick that he had given her.

She wondered why her? Did black really just look good on her? Or did he know he was doing something that society would have happily strung him up for?

Either way, she didn?t care?.

She didn?t care she told herself?.

She didn?t care she told herself, when she dyed her hair blonde?.

She didn?t care she told herself, when she burned her socks?.

She didn?t care, she told herself, when her siblings ask where she got the money?.

She didn?t care at all?.

So that is why she left, abandoning her siblings just like their mother abandoned them when they were younger. For a minute she wondered if they hated her. Hated her for doing what she did. She threw them a big party with the money she had made, a big party to watch all of them laugh for the first time in ages. And then slapping them with the cold hand of reality, when she left at the dead of night leaving them with the money and giving them a note on how to use it.

Jewel, she called herself that when she changed her eyes blue, and preferred bright colors instead of the dark colors that she was used to. Jewel is what she called herself, because the child she was when she was 15 was long gone. Jewel is what she called herself, because she didn?t want the people she loved finding out what she was doing. 

Jewel?.

Rumiko, was the name printed on the folder as Kei had found Jewel?s siblings and gave them the packet of money. Rumiko, was the name that they knew their sister by, who left them to find a job good enough to support them. Rumiko, was the name of the siblings sister who every month without fail, gave them enough money to live off of and then some?.

Kei didn?t know Rumiko?..

And the siblings didn?t know Jewel?.

That was the crushing reality that they lived in?.


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2014)

EDIE
 O N L Y    H U M A N
  *PART 6*

 

I staggered down the street, hands clawing at my face with frustration and angst. I'd never felt so blemished in my life, like a work of art defaced with a bold marker; something of fine beauty and pure elegance defiled by the lowest of the low. 

Whoever interrupted them had saved me from becoming a victim of rape. That much I knew but it didn't erase the feelings that remained. I was damaged, I felt like I was covered in their dirt. Whenever I shut my eyes, I could see his face smirking over me, his heavy breath brushing against my collarbone as I try my hardest to fight him off. Fuck, why am I crying? I can't help it, I just can't. The lump in my throat is urging me to just let the tears fall. Maybe I'm allowed to cry this time.

Continuing down the street, I realized there was a black spot in my memory. After Kirisaki walked in and promised "not to let them get away with this", everything went black. I passed out, I must've. The almost sonic-boom like sound of the building flattening those boys must've woke me up because when I regained consciousness I was stood in the same street where it happened with Kirisaki besides me. 

Perhaps she really did get revenge. Perhaps she stayed true to her word and gave the scum what they deserved. I should thank her for that later.

My thoughts were disturbed by the panicked footsteps of Suzume, running up to me looking pale with worry. "Nee-san, are you okay?" She asked, her voice faint and weak. I couldn't say anything. I couldn't even give my closest friend a reassuring smile. I wasn't fine, I was damaged. 

"Nee-san?"

Without giving her another word, I continued along my way, almost falling from my inability to walk straight in these towering heels. Eventually I just unhooked them from my feet and discarded them aside. Suzume wanted to follow but understood my passive message. She knew it was best for me to be alone and went back to her own home. That's why I loved her so much. She could take a hint.

Her words were repeating through my mind. Everything was on a loop. "Are you okay?" No, I'm not okay. What part of you would make you think I'm fucking okay? I felt tarnished, disturbed, bruised, ruined. Hell, none of those words even come close to describing how I feel. _Whore_ is more accurate actually.

I felt like a dirty, filthy _whore_. 

Letting those men touch me, too weak to do anything, what kind of a girl was I? They say victims of sexual assault, it's never the woman's fault. That's true, that's very true yet why did I feel like this? I'm trying to tell my body that it's not your fault. They shouldn't have done what they did. They shouldn't have drugged you, led you upstairs and thrown you on the bed like a slab of meat. They shouldn't have got their cameras out and started filming you struggling and fighting back. They shouldn't have formed a line, they shouldn't have planned to take turns, they shouldn't have done any of this but they still did! They still fucking did. God, now the tears were falling so hard. I couldn't stop them. I just sobbed and sobbed, gritting my teeth with frustration. 

Now I was home, I finally felt safe. It was late in the middle of the night so everyone was thankfully asleep. The last thing I wanted to do was talk to anyone or hear _"Are you okay?"_ If one more person asked if I was okay I was going to go berserk. 

The first thing I did was run up the stairs as fast as I could, taking no care for what was knocked over in the process. My room was my target, more specifically my bathroom. I ran inside, locked the door and breathed a sigh of relief with my back against the door. I guess I felt like I was shutting the evil out, all the painful memories and dreadful flashbacks. First came my dress, then my underwear and any jewellery I was wearing. All of it went in the bin, every single item. They were stained with their germs and needed to be gone. Even with the clothes deep in the trash, there was still something else that needed to be washed and that was _me_.

I started my shower and threw myself in. The first thing I grabbed was the soap which I began rubbing all over myself, my tears mixing in with the hot water of the shower. I turned the temperature up to maximum, the hottest it can go to eradicate every trace of them. My skin was going red and sore from the heat but I didn't care. All my mind was set on was getting clean. Clean, clean, clean, I had to be clean. I scrubbed furiously, breaking down as I did. No matter how much I scrubbed, I still felt vile. I could still feel their touch, their breath, their aura, their dirt, every disgusting detail of them on my skin. I'd glance at my reflection through the mirror across the bathroom and see a girl with damaged hair, a damaged face, a damaged body and a damaged mind.

Soap was no good. What was this going to do? It wasn't strong enough, it just covered the dirt and made you smell good. I needed to be _thorough_.

Leaving the water running, I climbed out of the shower and went straight for the cupboard beneath my sink. Products were often kept there for when Alisa or another maid cleaned this room. There was one particular item I knew would do the job. It eradicates every germ in my toilet, cleanses my shower and leaves a fresh shine on my bath - bleach.

I grabbed the bottle and almost threw myself back into the shower. By now I felt so weak. My legs couldn't do anymore no matter how hard I tried. Slumped underneath the shower head in the fetal position, the scalding hot water of the shower running over my head, I unscrewed the cap from the bleach and began pouring some into a sponge. For me, it wasn't crazy at all. I knew this would do the job, that this would make me feel better again. All of their germs, every trace of them would finally be gone from me. 

Soaked in bleach, I rubbed the sponge along every part of my body. My arms, my legs, my chest, my stomach, even my face. Slow and thorough, not leaving a single spot blank. I could feel my skin going soapy, the top layer being eroded by the strength of the substance. Yet again, I didn't care. I really didn't.

I needed to be clean.
​


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
THE SEARCH FOR THE UNMARKED
_____________________________​Lily arrived back to Saya sat in their tiny living room, typing away on her laptop while Rue watched some kids cartoon on the television. Tate on the other hand was presumably asleep on the three-seater sofa. The Yamanaka saw Lily walk in and immediately asked how it went.

"What happened? I'm seeing reports of a collapsed building in the area."

Lily let out an exasperated sigh as she leaned against the wall.

"We're not sure. Raiken says some girl was getting attacked by a bunch of guys, so he chased those guys. Then out of the blue the building collapsed on them."

"Did you get a look at who was behind it? Forcing buildings to topple may be an example of Telekinesis, one of the blessings."

"I know, I know... Kirisaki said she saw a girl called 'Edie' do it."

Saya's eyes widened.

"Edie? _Edie Nakano?_"

"I don't know, I didn't see her!" Intrigued by Saya's reaction, Lily approached her and kneeled down. "Why's her name so important anyway?"

"That bratty heiress was our first lead. It went cold after some things didn't add up, then Raiken of course found Kirisaki and assumed it was her. Don't you remember?"

Lily rolled her eyes. "If it's a bratty heiress, I don't think I want it to be her."

"I think we should focus on her again. If we dig a little deeper, we might get closer to the Unmarked. Kirisaki's lead is worth investigating at the very least."

"What about Satoshi? All the shit we went through just to find him can't have been for nothing."

"No, it wasn't for nothing. Tomorrow, we're going to do it. I've got a plan cooking which I'll discuss once the other two get back. If anything, he will either confirm it to be Edie or someone else. My money's on Edie though."

Saya's typing intensified for a moment as she researched a few things in relation to this plan she had in mind before pausing.

"Actually, where are those two?"
​_____________________________​ 
Walking back to their temporary hideout, Raiken had his hands in his pockets and eyes focused on the ground while Kirisaki was just as distant. They looked like they'd had an argument but it was anything but. They were both deep in thought. Kirisaki was thinking about what happened with Edie as well as questioning Raiken's identity. It wasn't like she had any reason to be suspicious. In fact, she was trying to tell herself it was stupid to have such concerns but the concerns remained. Raiken on the other hand had his attention entirely focused on the question Kirisaki asked before dismissing.

 A few more minutes past before they both decided to speak up, albeit coincidentally.

 "You know..."

 "I've been thinking..."

 The two paused when they heard the other speak up. 

 "You first."

 "You first."

 They chuckled for a moment before Kirisaki purposefully kept herself quiet to allow him to speak.

 "Sorry, I can't stop thinking about the Unmarked," He lied. "It's almost an obsession now. We're so close."

 She knew he was lying though. While he may have been thinking about the Unmarked, Kirisaki knew Raiken. She knew his mind would only be focused on one thing.

 "That's not what you're thinking about, is it?"

 He looked at her for a moment, just staring at how well she could read him already. Eventually he relented, not even bothering to try deny it.

 "No, it's not. You probably know what I'm thinking about."

 "I do."

 Raiken stopped their tracks, grabbing her hand and leading her away somewhere more private. It wasn't classy but there was an alleyway nearby that would at least allow them to have a private chat without any disturbances. Once there, he leaned against the wall, looking down at her with a face of concern.

 "You think I'm a liar, don't you?"

 "A liar? No, no, nothing like that!"

 "Then why do you think I'm hiding something?"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 8, 2014)

*Ren Houki | Thorn of the Houki, P19*










​ 
?So you kept a senbon in your hair in case people you get ensnared in genjutsu, huh,?  her voice came from the shadows. Her slim silhouette rose from the  wreckage of the tree she crashed into, a hand on her shoulder to dust  off the mud. ?Not confident in your kai?? She asked playfully. I didn?t respond, and judging from the smirk she gave, that seemed to be all she needed.

I took out my  tantō and brought it up to the air defensively. Normally, I would have  followed up on my kick with a shot of raiton: gian or raiton: kaminari  no eisō to finish her off, but I wanted to conserve chakra here. There  wasn?t any point in burning up huge chunks of my chakra on an opponent  who didn?t even look that strong when I _knew _there were other enemies inside. 

Then she darted  forward, as nimble and speedy as her build would suggest. I swiped for  her face. She ducked, coiled up like a snake, then shot her leg forward  to my face like a released spring. Instinctively, I brought up my free  hand to block it, felt the sole of her feet connect to the palm of my  hand, then? cried out in pain, as a sharp pain shot through my body, as  if I?d just been stabbed through my arm. My eyes looked down, then  widened in surprise; her kick hadn?t even left a mark on my hand. Not  even a bruise.

Unfortunately,  in my slight daze of confusion, the kunoichi was more than keen to press  on with her advantage. She retracted her long leg, then ducked beneath  my guard. The next thing I noticed was the blur of her silhouette  suddenly popping up right in front of me, a hammer-like force smashing  into my chin and the world beginning to swim around me. I stumbled back,  yet even as my body instinctively retreated, I knew that the blow just  now couldn?t have been anything more than a simple palm strike.

?What the hell are you doing to me?? I growled, struggling to focus my vision onto her. Her single shape turned into a double, and then a triple.

She drew  closer. Or at least, I think she did. My sense of distance was  completely skewed and I was only making rough guesses and estimates at  her distance from the growing sound of her voice. ?Magen: Seitai Rinku,? she said with a condescendingly sweet tone. ?It?s  a genjutsu of mine which allows me to sharpen any sensation of pain you  feel even with the most minor of blows. So your little senbon trick is  worthless here,? the kunoichi explained. So _that _was how it worked?

?Gotcha,?  I slurred, bringing my hand to my head. That really was an impeccable  headache she?d just left me. The brown haired woman rushed forward  again, but this time I wasn?t going to even let myself be anywhere near  her. ?Blueberry: Zankkūha,? I ordered, then immediately dived out of the  way as a blast of compressed wind rushed past me and smashed straight  into her mid-lunge. She ungracefully ragdolled through the air, crashing  into a nearby tree and toppling it in the process?

Yet, as she  weaved her hands through a sequence of seals in the rubble, the kunoichi  seemed completely unperturbed by the blow. Unharmed, despite the  multitude of scratches layering the skin of her bare arms. My eyes  narrowed. ?So you can use that jutsu to suppress the pain in your body, huh?? I asked, though it was more of a statement than anything. What a troublesome jutsu this was turning out to be.

She arched her eyebrows and gave a small smile. ?You?re a sharp one,? the kunoichi confessed.

?I?ve been told,? I reply.

?But,  you and your group have already lost. My little sister should be taking  care of the rest of your friends back in the forest, and her abilities  are a lot more combat-oriented than mine,? she said, giving her fingers a quick flex. So Taneda and North really had been ambushed. 


?And I suppose you think you?re good enough to take me on all by yourself?? I bit back my irritation with a smirk, though I could feel my lip twitching slightly in annoyance.

?Of course,?  she flashed an overconfident smile, then blurred forward again. She  gave a swing of her fist, but by this point, my senses had mostly  returned and I?d gotten used to her rhythm. I ducked, then jumped  backwards and retreated to the trees to avoid her follow-up knee strike.  Now that I thought about it, she really didn?t seem all that  combat-oriented. To begin with, genjutsu-users typically weren?t  frontline fighters and in her case, once you got past the initial shock  of her illusions, her movements honestly weren?t that hard to follow.  She was fast, but her swings were wide and her follow-up combos  sluggish.

She looked up at me, her eyes glinting with a strange sheen of curiosity. ?You?re pretty good. What?s your name?? the kunoichi asked curiously.

I blinked at  the sudden question, but decided to answer anyway. She was going to die  anyway, so I suppose it wouldn?t harm anyone. ?Ren Houki. I?d say it?s nice to meet you, but I?d be lying.?

?I?m Nari,? Nari said slowly. ?So you?re Lin?s kid brother, huh. I guess I can take my anger at her out on you.? She gave an annoyed shake of her head, slowly walked towards me, then flicked forward with a shunshin.  She closed in on me, her body just a dark blur in the air. However, as  she reached halfway towards me, the faint but familiarly reassuring  shape of Blueberry's spear began to cross over, too... 

Even in the darkness, I could see the roll of her eyes. "Oh please."  With surprising grace and poise, she backflipped mid-air, caught the  surface of the spear with her shoes then launched herself off of it back  towards the ground.

I reached  inside my weapons pouch, produced a handful of shuriken, then threw them  all towards her as Nari slid backwards against the earth. Her eyes  widened in surprise, but the expression of shock was betrayed by the  ease of which she avoided each projectile. ?It?s a neat trick, your genjutsu,? I called out. ?You  make up for your average power by manipulating the opponent?s pain  receptors then suppress your pain any time something hits you. But it  won?t help when you get maimed or killed in one shot, will it?? 

Nari looked at  the shurikens scattered across the ground, and the spear from earlier  which had embedded itself into the root of a tree, then returned her  honey gaze back to me. ?You?re severely underestimating me if you think you can take me out with a few shurikens and your little toy over there,? she said and gave a nod in the direction of Blueberry. Bitch, who was underestimating who?

I gave a smirk. ?Oh, don?t worry. I?m not. *Sōshūjin*.?  I brought my arms up until they became level with my face, then cast  them aside. Then, in a blur of motion, the scattered shurikens on the  ground came to life and began to move. They danced around the air,  swimming around Nari?s vision to confuse her. One of them tilted at an  angle, reflected the moonlight into her eyes, and caused her to look  away. Then the rest of them attacked. The first of them cut into her  hands, preventing her from using more hand seals to negate the pain. She  cried. Then the next of them cut at her thighs, bringing her down to  her knees. She cried. And the final one made its way towards her neck,  cutting through it like a hot knife through blood red butter. Silence.


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2014)

NORTH
THE BATTLE OF IWAGAKURE'S GAUNTLET

_________________________________​ 









​ 
The irritating Murasaki was cut off by an ear-throttling explosion that sent shockwaves throughout the area, rattling the grass and cracking the sky with a howl. A screen of smoke clouded vision, filling the battlefield with nothing but grey smog. Bursting through the smoke was Murasaki, blood spluttering from her mouth. The kunoichi only managing a few steps before collapsing to the ground with labored breath as she tried to regain her composure. Her hoodie was completely destroyed, leaving only her skirt and tied shirt ruined with holes and tears.

The mysterious explosion brought uncertainty to how it had occurred with it. However, Murasaki knew _exactly_ how it had happened. In fact, just knowing brought a smirk to her bruised face. She looked up to see North casting a great shadow over her only to receive a sharp kick to the jaw, knocking Murasaki back a further five meters. This time she rebounded off the ground, rolling along the ground into a short flip that allowed her to slide along the grass on all fours. Assuming her full height, she brushed her long auburn bangs away from her cheeks before uttering the first word.

"Impressive, ne."

Strangely enough, North had also received some damage from the explosion. There was fresh blood sliding down her right temple with her dress torn and smudged with burns. Most of the damage seemed to originate from her right arm however which was littered with blisters that begun from the hand and faded the further you went up.

"If _that's_ impressive to you then what I've got planned next will blow you away."

"You think? Your trick was clever. I like it, ne."

The 'trick' in question was North utilizing the smoke screen provided by Murasaki's sloppy _Katon: Haisekishō_ to stuff five explosive tags into a solid orb of water crafted from her _Suiōjo no Jutsu_. Then, in a similar manner akin to the _Rasengan_ made famous by the Seventh Hokage, North slammed the orb of explosives into Murasaki's back, creating a short-range explosion that harmed her too. While North took precautions to ensure she took less of the explosion by creating an opening in the water orb that would redirect most of the power towards Murasaki, she still suffered some damage. Unfortunately, it was still considered a failure by North, for she was hoping for a kill.

Somehow, Murasaki survived.

"If I'm honest, I was expecting it to kill you. It brings me great sadness to see you're still living."

"Well you'll have to get used to it..." With gritted teeth, North just waited for her to say that irritating word once again. Murasaki on the other hand knew her verbal tic was annoying North, much to her pleasure. Raising her thumb up to her lips, she took a swipe of the fresh blood from her lips before sliding it along her left forearm. She glanced up at North, making infuriating eye contact with her.

"... Ne?"

North knew what was coming next. Drawing of blood, swiped across the skin, an aura of confidence. She was going to summon something, so it was only fair North did the same. Closing her eyes, she gave life to her hair which began to float of its own will. A tiger lusting for blood emerged from each pigtail, simultaneously letting out a belligerent growl that showed its loyalty to their master.

Seeing North produce two tigers only made Murasaki smile confidently.

"Kuchiyose no Jutsu!"
​


----------



## Vergil (Nov 8, 2014)

*Mion


Jashin church Outside Shunyuu
*

The plan was to take out the templars and kill the fat fuck of a high priest. Jashin blood would be on her hands this day, but it was necessary , the churches she had visited had all gone soft. They were complacent and merely practiced….she wasn’t even sure what they practiced. They kidnapped a few choice people; women mostly, raped them and made the slaves; took some of the more useful men and turned them into templars who got access to the women. There was nothing Jashin related here and somehow…..somehow this was allowed to happen. She hoped to one day meet the Pope but that dream was far off and not on her immediate lists of concern.

What concerned her was the fact that Shunyuu had a religion that wasn’t that of Jashin and this fucking priest wasn’t doing shit about it. She didn’t even think she would feel guilt when she killed the senior members of this sacrilegious place; she was truly doing Jashin’s work. 

Her five trusted allies had spent the previous days getting to know their opponents. Habits, weaknesses, little chinks in their armor. Obviously they were sadistic – that came with being a Jashinist but they lacked will power. There was too much indulgence – the Templars would regularly get their women and have their way with them; they would be treated to lavish food and had exceptional living quarters. Mion knew just how deadly their chakra nullification powers could be, but also knew that it required an incredible amount of will power to pull it off. 

Two of her group highlighted that they had favorites in terms of slaves; so they would be easy enough to deal with. Kill the slave in front of them and watch as their emotions wreak havoc with their templar abilities. One had a thing for farmyard animals….Mion left that one up to Jill; One was a badass. She decided to have two take him down. Saya and Toushirou. That left one for her. 

A battle. It had been a while. She had been striking from the shadows for all this time and a serious hand to hand did not sit well with her. Of course she could just poison him before hand and kill him in his weakened state. She nodded to herself – that sounded like a plan. Her opponent was a bit of a mystery – kept himself to himself, occasionally a slave would go up to his chambers and come out. Upon questioning said slave, there were only whimpers as replies. He seemed to prefer mostly meat as a diet; a lot of it. And alive.

All of that pointed to a more melee focused foe with relatively low intellect. That much meat and savagery usually didn’t go hand in hand with brains, but she could be wrong. He may be doing research on both slave and animal to….

Mion prepared her strategy for a melee fighter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha*

_*Conversation Under A Starry Sky*​_"This is the best!"I let out that phrase as I finish drinking a milk bottle, it?s been about a week since I came back from Fuzen, in just seven days I have been through a bunch of things but somehow they do not affect my life too much, Fuzen has fallen but the war is not over...My mission is not over yet. But even so I think I can give myself these small pleasures, sitting at the rooftop of this rotten old house covered in graffity as in my orbs the light of the stars and the moon is reflected. I love this kind of scenery, so dreamy as if each of those diminute and distant lights were the hopes of people, their dreams, their desires. Those things that I gotta protect. I close my eyes allowing my hair to be messed with by the cold breeze of the night; this may be the calm before the storm but I will just enjoy as much of it as possible.












I am taken aback when a voice reaches me. I turn to my side so I can see who this person is. There she was, the princess, my light, standing a few meters away from me; Her eyes are closed while her face hold a dazzling smile. Letting go the fact that I didn?t detect her until she started to sing, I lay on the roof top and close my eyes again, letting myself enjoy the show. "Song of the World" that?s the name of the melody she gracefully sings. Quickly I feel myself getting absorbed by her...she is truy like the moon, beautiful and bright, and at the same time so far away that I will never get agrasp of her. Because that is what the princess was for me, the light that kept me going in spite of the pain. The one light that blinds me and calls for me even in the path of blood and darkness that I chose.

The song ends and I am finally forced to speak.

"That song..."

"When I was very little, mom used to sing this to me.  " I see, that?s why i thought I knew it, maybe I heard Mia-sama singing it back then but I can?t remember well. When I was four years old she died because of an illness, now that I think about it, it was after her death that my trainings began to be harsher and after each session I would end with fractured bones...well, I doubt it has anything to do with that. "So Akkun, what are you doing?" taking me out of my inner world, her words force me to open my eyes and look at her again"Resting"is the only thing that leaves my mouth, it?s not like I am doing anything else."Now that is strange." strange? probably it is strange, I am usually stressed thinking only about missions and train ing. In the end if you look at it carefully, I am just some workaholic bastard. That?s depressing being honest. "And you? Is there something wrong, princess?" this time It?s me the one throwing the question her way, although If I think carefully I may already know what is it that is bothering her. Still it?s not my business.

"Tomorrow...Is mom?s anniversary." I knew it. Tomorrow?s ten years since Mia-sama?s death, probably she just felt anxious and left the main household to wander around the compound, not like it is particularly big anyway. Unless you have never been here, it is impossible to get lost at this small district destined for the use of the Uchiha clan."I see" I keep staring at the sky, as I said, her death has nothing to do with me, I?m not even allowed to go pay my respects. If you ask, most of the clan usually goes every year to visit her grave but don?t misunderstand while it is true that she was Ryoga-sama?s wife and the princess? mother,  that?s not the reason everyone respected  and loved her. She used to be a very strict woman but at the same time she was someone kind and who always tried to help others, a woman  who loved not only her family but the clan as a whole. She was liked not because she was the woman of the clan?s leader, but because of her personality...just like her daughter now. Or at least that?s what I hear every year; as I said before, I don?t remember her well not even how she looked like.

"Nee Akkun, will you come this year?"

"I don?t think that?s a good idea."

"Will you stay here all alone?"

"If I don?t get a new mission, yeah."

For a moment she stopped talking, I assume she is trying to think what to say but honestly I couldn?t be bothered."Akkun, do you ever feel lonely?"huh? what sorta question is that?Mmm...There was a time when that wa stru but right now, I just don?t care if it?s company I need, Tora is more than enough, and she as well. Shamefully i don?t thnk I could admit in front of her that I don?t even consider the princess a person, she is just there, something that must be there so I can be at peace. Before, I thought i may love her as family but now is different. I have no family, no friends, no one I can trust my back to but I simply don?t care anymore."Not at all."

"Did you have a fight?"

"With who?."

"Your friends..."

"What friends?"

"Shinko-san and Hisashi-senpai. Edie-san..."

"I didn?t, you can only _fight_ with someone close to you. None of them are, were or will ever be my _friends_"

"Then, what are they to you?"

"Coworkers"

"Nothing else?"

"Nothing else."

"What about me?"

"I already told you."

"....Do you plan on staying alone forever?"

"If needed"

Silence fall upon us, cutting the conversation that in my eyes had no purpose. Answering this sort of useless questions wasn?t part of my night of rest. Even though no one says anything the silence is not uncomfortable, after all of these years, she is already sue dto my answers and I am already used to this girl being a nuisance here and there. That?s just what our relationship is, two people who happen to be together a lot of time, nothing more and nothing less. Immediately she stands and shake sthe dust off her clothes."Thanks Akkun. You know, i wasn?t able to think about what I should talk with mom about but, now I am ready."si what she says, honestly I don?t get what she is talking about but it?s not like it were important"I?ll ask her to teach me a way, to make a stray cat trust me for real." is what she says and I only raise an eyebrow before her statement. What is she even talking about?"See you tomorrow Akkun!"with that she jumps off my rooftop as I scan her with my gaze,I?ll never understand what goes through that mind of hers.

"Ah, the stars were covered by a cloud..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 8, 2014)

*The New World
Zellous Kazama*

I stood there not reacting. Truth be told outside of four words I couldn't hear what Tenshi was saying. All I could hear was a ringing, like a bomb had just gone off and instead of burning me up it focused solely on vaporizing my eardrums. The cacophony of emotions and thoughts going through my head, I don't think I can really explain it. It was as if I was split in different halves, I was still me but it felt as though different parts of my being were operating independently. But the one thing I could feel from all different aspects of myself was that they were all breaking. I could feel the fractures forming not just in my mind, but also in my soul, and in my heart. There was this invisible sheet of paper; it was pretty unremarkable just a thin simple piece of paper except that it was being run across my heart. Up and down like a credit card going through the swipe machine, creating all of these diminutive lacerations along the frame of my heart.  The halls of my mind's memory museum were littered with moments between my mother and me. Every thought of her made the cuts get increasingly deeper. It was horrible enough, this excruciating pain that seized my heart, but it wasn't just mom... it was everyone, it was my sister, it was Dee, it was Sakura, it was Zyana... They were all dead and that was salt on the paper cuts that assaulted my core. I think I'd rather have just gotten someone to punch through my chest cavity and rip everything that made me who I am out, anything would have been better than this feeling. This feeling didn't have just one word to describe it and if I tried to use more than one I'd still fall short of articulating this horror. I felt my life ending and to this end I thought about the beginning...

_“If it’s your job to eat frogs, it’s best to do so in the morning. And if it’s your job to eat two frogs, it’s best to eat the biggest one first.” _

She had taken one look at me and knew I was afraid to tell my friends I was leaving for Konoha. That’s the kind of perceptive mother she was, or maybe it was just the strength of our bond. The ability to diagnose a most unwilling patient, but my mother was the kind of woman who could provide the best medicine, which was direction.

_“You’re a much more resilient young man than you give yourself for. Even before all of this happened you took on more responsibility than most kids your age are even capable of. My beautiful little Zell, I know you’ll be able to handle whatever comes your way. You’re about to go fight for the most prestigious ninja country there is, I’m sure you can handle two farm girls. Now go get the miso before you overcook the vegetables and it boils over, I’m starving!!!”_ 

She helped me work up the nerve to tell my friends I was leaving Spoon Island for Konoha. It wasn’t even just that, really. She helped me come to terms with leaving home and everything I knew. Everything I had done up till now had been for my mother in some way. I wanted to make her proud, not just her but all of them, even Dee… 

_“The tall dark stranger get up doesn’t really work for you Hun. Maybe if you grew a couple of inches.... and about a foot height wise aswell!

There it was as charming as ever. Of course she had to open up with a zinger instead of saying hi like a normal person. Zell just shook his head at the comment about his appearance. He had long ago resigned himself to being pretty average it was just the flow.

“Nice to see you too, Dee. I thought I’d come by with some lunch. There’s some here for you too, Kazima. Granted your sister has to actually remember she has one stomach and not four like the animals you raise on the farm.”_

Diaochan Kikkawa was her full name but some of the others around the island called her, ‘Sweet’ Dee. The name was a misnomer, an ironic nickname in the same vein as calling a really big guy ‘Tiny’. Dee, if it was not apparent from the way she treated people, was a hard ass power top lesbo in training, who was more likely to be a cage fighter than a pageant contestant. It wasn't like the island was some kind of elite ninja factory that sent a bunch of heroic guys who get highlighted in history book, but if anyone had a shot at it then it would be her. There was an irony to their situations that wasn't lost on me. And after I told her what was going to happen, Dee reacted the best way she knew how…

_“Fine then Zellous Kazama. If you want to give it your all I can only do the same in return. This is the eye of the storm, now ask yourself, will your resolve withstand the hurricane.”

"So this is how we're supposed to say goodbye? I hope you know that you really are a brute. I guess it can't be helped."_

That was the last time I saw Dee and we beat the hell out of each other. She finally acknowledged me as a strong person in my own right, and I had thought I was making her proud too. She had helped mold me into the man I was becoming, they all had… 

They were gone now…​​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 8, 2014)

I came to Konoha in order to make the lives of my mother and sister better. I love my family more than anything and would make any sacrifice for them. The kind of person I was becoming, I wasn't seeking out power for my own personal gain I was doing it to protect them. All the people I had come to care about Ryoko, Edie, Kirisaki, Hisashi, Jericho, Tenshi, Mom, and Mei, I wanted the power to not just protect them but so we could live happy lives. I didn't want to be the coward anymore I wanted to be someone they could depend on and someone they could be proud of. I wanted to be a hero and I took the persona as the Hound of Justice, but all of it....

HAHAHAHahhahahahaAHAHAHHaaahahahahahAHaHAaaaaahahahahaHhHHhHaAAaAHAHAHAHahhahahahaAHAHAHHaaahahahahahAHaHAaaaaahahahahaHhHHhHaAAaAKuKuKu

Not one moment up till now actually meant anything. Every gate I opened was worthless, every fight was meaningless, and the most important people in my entire life had betrayed me. I could feel my mind peeling and cracking like layers of glass under pressure. The worst part of it all was really setting in for me now.

*SNAP*

Mom is dead. Mom is dead. Mom is dead? Mom is dead? Mom is dead? Mom is dead? Mom is dead? Mom is dead. Mom is dead? Mom is dead? Mom is dead? Mom is Dead? Mom Is Dead? MOM IS DEAD. MOM IS DEAD! MOM IS DEAD.

Like a broken record I prattled on looking at the three adults in the room for some kind of admittance of further deceits. The one thing I wished was a lie was the truth and there was no fixing it. My mother the center of my universe had been murdered, everyone from my home was gone. I fought back the tears because crying brought a sullen finality to it all. I could feel my cheeks redden as my breathing quickened; I could feel my chest lock its gates as the air became thinner. Soon I was dry heaving and hyperventilating as I crumbled to my knees. There was a hopelessness attached to life, a cancer that perforated through existence, sapping the vitality and happiness from me. Tenshi was about to move forward in a bid to console me but Jericho, who was now free of his binding, put a hand on her shoulder halting her. I was inconsolable and the one of the last people I wanted any comfort from was Tenshi. However just because Tenshi and Jericho knew better didnt necessarily mean that Natsu did. He walked up to me getting down on one knee he sat beside me, putting a hand on my back.
 
Pain is inevitable but suffering is an option." 
 
I looked up at Natsu and honestly I couldnt describe my feelings or the expression on my face in a single word. His words, I think on some level I wanted to understand them, but with rawness of everything it just came off as so callous. A part of me wanted to get up and Superman Punch him to the Valley of the End.

"I'm sorry your mother is dead but you dont have the luxury of letting your grief overcome you right now. We, me and you, we need to fix it so your sister is not in any imminent danger."

Sisterit hit me like a vase to the face. Natsu Nakano was the father of Edie Nakano, and he was my father as well, so the daughter he was protecting, the girl that they had apparently yet inadvertently put in danger was my sister, Edie Nakano was the my older sister. 

 "You are my son and I will not lie to you, not like my brother or this woman. What has been put into motion with this stunt that youve all pulled will put my daughters life in danger. Zell she is my little girl and she is your flesh and blood. If they find out that my son was involved in getting those two girls out of that detainment facility, I fear theyll do something drastic to keep us all in line. 

 It was all too much; I could feel my throat dry out like the Sahara as I tried to absorb all of the information coming at me right now. My mother had been dead for months, my father was the most powerful man in the world, and my sister was Edie Fn Nakano, but we had the dark cloud of an unknown enemy hanging over us. 

Natsu who are they. Is it the Church, is it the mob, is it someone else? Let me and Tenshi help you, it doesnt have to be like ten years ago. We can protect the kids together. There have been enough secrets. We dont have to be at odds, when I came to your house I wasnt trying to use Zell, I was trying to give you an out. Youre still my big brother and it doesnt have to be this way. Let me help put an end to this.

Natsu had gotten up now; walking over to his brother he put his face right in Jerichos personal space.

"You see this has been your problem since you before you decided to become an alcoholic man child. You fail to see anything outside of yourself. That's why you left my son fatherless and it's why you're too big of a fool to realize you can't stop what I'm up against. You are so convinced of your own fortitude you think you're the only one who can save everyone, but it's not that simple. What can you do that I haven't already tried, what are you willing to do that I wouldn't already do myself. There is no level I will not go to in order to protect my children."

If thats how you want to play it then fine, but just know Im not going to look the other way or disappear into the night quietly. I promised Reina I would protect Zell and if that means I have to bring you down along with those people youre afraid of then I will.

Listening to them bicker about who got to protect me and Edie, about what my mother wanted, about who was the bigger piece of shit between them, I was done. Just done. As I got up off the ground the floor moaned in response to my movement bringing all eyes back to me. They just stood there waiting to see what I would say or do, and honestly I really had no clue but I knew one thing for sure.

ALL OF YOU CAN GO TO HELL!!!

I could feel my chakra begin to burn inside of me, all of the different emotions I was feeling comingling inside of me and begging me to unleash violence on everyone around me. I wanted to hit things before but right now I wanted to hit people, the three people that had just lit a match and burned down my entire life.

Are you all out of your fucking minds? In what world would I stay with any of you? You think just because my mother made you my guardian means Im going to stay with you? Youre not my father, I dont have a father and the closest thing I had to a father was my mother who raised me on her own. Youre basically just a sperm donor to me.

You need protection, Zell. Being my son will make you a target. Be reasonable. I dont want to bury another son.

Thats really too bad then.

There was nothing else to say. Their objections were wasted on me as I didnt even take the time to gather my things, simply walking over to the window that Natsus men had entered from I exited the apartment by jumping off it. The fall wasnt too precipitous, only about 3 stories in the air. 

I didnt really know where I was going to go, just that it couldnt be here. The only other friend I had in Konoha was Hisashi and I was sure he would let me stay with him. Scaling the height of a rather small building I took to the rooftops of Konoha in order to make my way to the Konoha Information Center so I could figure out where the Fujibayashi lived, but along the way the air began to feel different. I cant describe it but it tasted weird.

Slowly I could feel the world around me begin to blacken and fall apart as an invisible force of nature began to halt everything. The world stopped turning on its axis, the ground began to open up and I began to fall inside the fault line. I couldnt breath it was like someone had taken my heart from my chest but they weren't squeezing, that would be a simple way to describe the pain I was in. Everything went black.

*Kukukuku*​​


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 8, 2014)

Eerin Akarusa
To Save an Owl V​
Eerin looked on suspiciously at Suzume appearing not to trust her in this instance, but if it wasn't for Takame she might of believed her. She took a great many things for granted and was very much spoiled in regard to what she believed were needed to lead a happy meaningful life, she never knew her father so his death meant nothing to her and Ijona had provided her with pretty much anything she ever wanted or desired, Sho being one of them.

She looked into her eyes for a moment before glancing away, and refocusing upon the path before them. It was all she needed to realize the pain Suzume had felt when the question was brought up. "What's a squat, and shuttle running?"Eerin asked sincerely trying to return them both to more pleasant conversation. Now wasn't the time to pry into one another past, that could be told in more... friendlier territory.

Something changed about Eerin however she had suddenly became far more cautious turning her head in line with the trees that flanked their right seeming to be following something as they went. Sho meanwhile taking great joy in the attention he was being given simply remained upon her shoulder churring and paying absolutely no attention to his surroundings soon finding him tilt his head 90 degrees to gently rub it along her cheek. Obviously to Eerin's dismay but she played good girl for now, and besides there was more important things locked into her eyes sight.

Soon enough she was growing impatient and looked to Suzume, "Hey you know that thing you did to the that weird hollow thing? Can you do it again, this time on the treeline?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 9, 2014)

*Mion - The taking of Shunyu*

"I shouldn't be nervous. I'll be fine, just fine." Mion said pacing up and down her room. "I'm the leader of the a group that's approaching 1000, they see me as a prophet; the Chosen One."

Mion bit the nail on her thumb and stared blankly at the wall. "Nothing to worry about. Only, if they see me lose then I'll probably lose everything that I worked for. Sure, it'll be great."

She'd rethought her strategy about a hundred times, thinking that perhaps there was a way for Hijikata or Saya fight him; but she also knew that in order to fully convince the priests and the impressionable initiates that she would have to participate at least once. There were already murmurs of the fact that she hadn't fought any meaningful battle, though there were no such murmurs of her mercilessness and any such chat was...dealt with; but this is where rebellions start and she could only quell it for so long before having to roll up her sleeves and get stuck in.

She recalled her taijutsu at the Academy. It sucked big time. Her and Kagami would often be paired against each other and the resulting fight was merely nails and hair pulling with the occasional weak slap thrown at each other. Time and again Sendo sensei would come over and try to get them to remember the patterns from the martial arts they had practiced and whilst Mion was good at getting the positioning of her feet and the timing well on a dummy, she had the hardest time in a real combat scenario. 

Every other part of her one on one fight went well; dodging, throwing needles, activating jutsu, controlling chakra consumption - but every time any person got within melee range her brain would freeze and she'd be pre-academy level. At the time she didn't know why, but looking back it probably had something to do with the fact that any time she was put through her daily torture sessions, the torturer would always get close. Perhaps her mind had switched to tense up automatically when someone approached her in an aggressive manner at that range? She had overcome (somewhat) the trauma of being violated and the subsequent terror that went with it, but her torture sessions had been occurring since she was a child and so, perhaps the psychological impact was deeper. 

Well, at least her nails were trimmed, she thought as she looked down at her bitten nails. "Some leader I am." she mumbled and looked at her bed. All her equipment was ready. Her plan to poison the beast behind the mystery door was set. She had her vials of poison ready in case he successfully drained her chakra, her needles and she had practiced her handseals over and over to ensure she wasn't rusty. Everything was in her favor; she had the element of surprise, the pre bout poison set up, the contingency plan and the ace up her sleeve. That one jutsu that the others didn't know about and the one that would likely ensure victory.

*Flashback

Docks at the Fire Country. *

The flames were so hypnotic as she watched the fire doing its sultry dance all around the building, smoke emanating from everywhere and the long and tortured screams of those inside that were being burnt alive. She was certain some would survive, but the fear was there and implanted into the minds of those that practiced and those that followed the heathen religion. She had made sure that those with passion were taken out - they were the heads of this particular beast. The delusional elder and that silly old man she had met just that day. Both dead and with it, any sort of idea that their God was protecting them.

A good day's work . She stretched as a line of people rushed to try and put out the fire. There was no hope. It was raging and they people inside could not be rescued as they were paralyzed with fear. Their bucket line would not quell this raging beast that consumed the temple. She did however wish she had a jutsu to turn all the water in the town into gasoline. The hilarity of it made Mion snort.

She looked out to the sea - they would be off to their mission in the morning but she wanted to know who she would be sharing a boat with for a long ass time. First on her list was that guy who had the fish tacos with her. Satoshi? He seemed interesting and probably the most dangerous out of them (unless you consider utter incompetence a danger, then it would be the bug guy who set up this whole thing). 

Spying on him seemed a little...crass. He seemed like the type of guy you just went up to and ....
A familiar aura was nearby. That spine tingling murderous aura that she now strangely associated with good food. Speak of the devil and he shall appear.

"Satoshi right?" she thumbed in the direction of the fiery temple and gave a half smile "You do that? Or are you going to be a hero and try and help those poor unfortunates that are trapped inside?"


----------



## Kenju (Nov 9, 2014)

[Reaper Code - The Pit]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act 8)-
[/URL]
*
-The First Sight-
-Riokou of Silent Honors(& Others)-*

The four of us stood surrounded, not mainly by people, but by corpses of our own creation. Of course had been the one with the least amount of death counts, although I had no interest in trying to make this some sort of competition. Even with these pills of bodies splattered all around us, a army of those savages still stood strong around us. No signs of near nor retreat, nor even anger seemed to peek from their cold beast-like faces. In fact it was quite the opposite, most were raving on under their breaths about conquering strong foes like us after witnessing their fallen allies have their lives taken away so easily.

I bit my lip while watching a sight much more horrible than that though. There had been quite a few that we failed to fully 'kill' and as such these survivors were regenerating their lost body parts, but the scavengers would arrive, their own comrades would devour them without a hint of remorse to be found in their eyes. 

An expression of disgust appeared on my face, even if they had been the enemy and even if we had been the ones killing them ourselves, their wasn't a single excuse to be found for doing...such a thing to their own allies. A dishonorable act like that pumped further drive into my body for another round to settle the score with these humans that had lost their humanity. 

From the looks of my squads faces, they too shared that same violent sentiment. However, before we could deliver further righteous hell into this unforsaken place, a dust explosion plowed through the reinforced wall, sending chunks of scrap and stone crushing down onto the savages near by. What had fell through caused my eyes to widen in shock, it hadn't been some sort of object that created that destruction, it was more than one, many more.
'
What seemed like hundreds of humans, had crashed through the wall and created an opening whole for anyone to enter through. Who could have done that? I got my answer in the sound of bloody fleshed being stepped, what I almost mistook for a demon was a red-haired boy in clear white clothing, dirtied with a mess of red blood while exiting from the tunnel out of hell. Once the four of us caught sight of that creator of destruction, tension passed through like high voltage,

"It- It's him! It's that guy we saw through my vision!"

Eita stuttered through her breath. I didn't blame her, while staring straight on at that monster. I heard Heivia speak from behind me,

"This bastard....I'm sure the rest of you know just how dangerous he is...don't go jumping in on your own,"

As he said something I had known all too well, I responded

"Yeah,..., and it doesn't look as if he came alone,"

Along behind that red-haired Sugiha was three others that we had barely managed to see in the vision Eita sent us earlier. I clicked my teeth in frustration at the sight of even more trouble following. Having not heard much from Quenser, I turn to see his condition. His hair was hiding his face but I could get an ominous feeling coming from him. A bit worried about my fellow squad member, I give a small nudge,

"Quenser, are you-"

"Well it seems we have a party going on here. I was wondering what was going on while I was exterminating the rest of the sectors,"

Before I could check, that red-haired, eye-patch wearing Sugiha spoke confidently while resting a red spear on his shoulder,

"Some guests as well to mix in with the bloodbath. I knew eventually some outsiders from above would get in, it was only a matter of time. Well it doesn't matter, since this is all coming to an end. Welcome to Deadland Underworld, you fresh bags of meat,"

Sensing the hostility aimed at us, we uphold our guard. However, I recall hearing something that had caught my interest. As such, I hesitantly, open my mouth,

"Just what exacly do you mean by coming to an end?"

He gave me a cold stare before answering,

"Just like I said, we're evolving so it's time to break from our shell. If the original Sugiha is no-longer here then there's no point for all this. No need for this place, so we'll have to move on and make our place up in your world,"

Shit, this was what I had been hoping what would not have been happening. The four of us knew the stakes had been risen, just from those words alone. If there had been any holding back before, it was gone now. 

"If you think we'll even let creatures like you try to crawl to the top, then we'll drag you back to the dirt where you belong,"

"Tch, I like that fire in your eyes, you bitch. So before I pluck them out, I'll let you know my new name now that we're exceeding past these old rules. *Diarmu*, that's name you'll be begging to give you a mercy kill,"
​​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 9, 2014)

*Ren Houki | Strength Training*

I collapsed onto the cold and muddy ground, sweat permeating through the fabric of my shirt. Never had cool dirt and damp grass felt so good against my skin until this moment... "I'm fucking done," I muttered to myself and let the log roll off my back.

"Done?" Growled a voice which would have sent shivers trailing down my spine, were my body still in a fit state for any form of movement. "You have barely started. You're at one log and can barely continue after only an hour?" Kyoudou brought a hand to his face, letting it slide down his leather-like skin.

As for me, I rolled on the ground, until I was laid on my back with my face pointed towards the sky. "Why... the hell... am I doing _push-ups_?" I panted. What was the point of this kind of strength training? I'm pretty sure the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy would have some kind of miracle drug that could replicate this. Better yet, I could have gone to the IG&E Department and ask Shougo to boot up some training simulation thing for me. Anything but _this.

"_Nothing can replace the classics, Ren," his eyes followed down onto my exhausted face and my rapidly beating heart. "You cannot replicate this kind of _exhaustion_ with simulation training. At most, you will learn how to better use your muscles and pace yourself better. This is gruelling and difficult, but the pay-off will be far more rewarding for it." The elder took a step back and nodded at me to continue.

Reluctant though I was, I had little choice in the matter. I flipped back to my front, pushing the log back up to my back with my leg and began doing push ups again until my muscles were screaming. That was at ten reps. My arms were completely ripped apart and even the slightest strain was burning away chunks of my stamina. Each breath was starting to get harder and harder to get; a rare treat amidst the seemingly eternal physical torture. 

And while I did so, Kyoudou's voice rang in the air around me. "You have been promoted to a squad leader now, Ren. Do you know what that requires?" He asked.

I didn't reply. Although it might have been more precise to say that I _couldn't _reply, in fear of speech stealing what little energy I had left in my chest. My master continued. "Not just intelligenc, nor speed, nor ninjutus, nor taijutsu, nor genjutsu. Not even strength. What you need is balance. A high calibre shinobi has mastery over all aspects of the ninja arts, not just one or two. At present, your biggest weakness is your lack of physical strength and stamina," he said.

My arms wobbled a little more. A bead of sweat dripped down the bridge of my nose and over my lip. I extended my push up downwards a little further than usual to get it to drip onto the ground instead. The screaming from my muscles told me not to do this again.

"There is no use in having as wide a library of ninjutsu as you do, if you do not have the stamina to even use it. You are economic with your chakra usage - that is good. But there is only so far efficiency can take you when your spare capacity is so low to begin with."

"Got... it..." I grunted through gritted teeth, lowered myself once more and... promptly collapsed onto the floor, breaking into a fit of pants along the way.

Kyoudou gave a satisfied nod. "Good. Take a two minute rest and do another ten sets," he instructed, all the while taking a sip of his tea. I gave a groan and rolled over onto my face. Today was going to be a long day.


----------



## Laix (Nov 9, 2014)

NORTH
TWIN BRILLIANCE
*PART 5*
_________________________​ The girls relaxed in the springs, letting their worries float away with the wisps of steam. They were at ease, not a worry in the world for what may occur. However, Aurora couldn't shake the feeling that something wasn't right. It wasn't the unusually quiet hot springs or North's unease earlier on. 

No, Aurora could feel a pair of eyes peering from the distant bushes. It put her on edge and made her skin crawl. She couldn't spend a second longer just sitting around like everything was fine and dandy.

"North, something's not right," Aurora revealed, voicing her concerns as she rose up from the water. Her violet locks glued to the sides of her face, she glanced into the distance, trying to catch a glimpse of their supposed stalker. North on the other hand seemed confused by Aurora's behaviour. 

Tilting her head with concern, she raised an eyebrow. "What's wrong?" Aurora didn't respond at first, climbing out of the springs and wrapping a white towel around herself. North could see her mind was completely set on something in the distance and was even preparing to investigate it in nothing but a towel, prompting the young woman to reluctantly follow her out of the water. "I still don't get what you're searching for," She admitted with a groan.

"Someone's watching us. I'm certain of it."

The blue-haired girl blinked with surprise. "Watching us? How can you be sure?"

"I'm not sure. That's why I'm investigating."

Releasing a drowsy sigh, North followed after Aurora who climbed up the nearby tree. The girls stayed perched on the branch like birds watching their prey, although North couldn't quite see their supposed 'prey' and neither could Aurora. This only frustrated the latter who was being led to believe it was just a false alarm despite her gut instinct screaming otherwise.

"See? There's nothing there..."

Aurora shook her head in defiance. "I'm not crazy."

"I didn't say that. It could've just been a squirrel or-"

"No, we was being _watched_ by something. They probably scurried off once they realized I'd caught on to them."

"Well..." North stretched out her arms with a light moan. "Now we've left the springs, I don't feel like getting back in. This trouble with our... _'stalker'_..." She uttered the word with uncertainty, showing she wasn't entirely convinced. "... Has made me eager to proceed with the mission. I think we've spent enough time playing girlfriends."

Aurora almost choked on the oxygen in her lungs. "G-Girlfriends!?" 

"You know, like girls who are friends...?"

"Ah. Right..." Cheeks blushing an embarrassed pink, Aurora nodded to herself while North giggled besides her. The Hozuki teenager then jumped back down to the moist rocks of the springs, clutching her towel above her chest. 

"Come on, we've got work to do."
​


----------



## Laix (Nov 9, 2014)

_
_*RYOKO*
THE BLACK WIDOW
♛
_________________________​
You know, I used to be a really sweet girl. 

I was the mature elder-sister type. At the Medical Academy, the younger years would look up to me like the friend they had in the higher place willing to protect them from the bullies and taunters. God, it gets me a bit nostalgic just thinking back. It makes you wonder, doesn't it? How could the Princess of the Hyūga Clan, the prodigal medical ninja, the talented Chūnin leader lose herself so easily? Simple. 

I was betrayed.

Betrayed by who? Natsu Nakano. Why? I don't know, why don't you ask him? Say Mr Nakano, why did you betray me? What did me, the only person brave enough to bare five minutes with your clueless, naive daughter do to deserve such betrayal? Was it because I tried to rescue a wrongly imprisoned woman who once considered herself a long time friend of yours only to see your betrayal the moment she does the slightest thing to irritate you? Ah yes, that must be it. There's no way you would actually have a genuine reason to throw me in prison for thirty years, right?

But of course, you didn't act alone. Instead of spending any of your precious millions on bribing the prison guards to feed me leftover trash or grease the palms of the judge to convict me without trial with fabricated evidence, you simply had your blonde bitch in white latex do it. Don't worry, I remember her face clearly. It's etched into my mind like an ancient cave drawing. I'll never forget for as long as I live. She had a smile that oozed confidence and glamor; pearls in her ears and a fine white dress rising up her thighs; a coat made of the skin of polar bears riding on her shoulders. With just a touch of her un-gloved hand, she could change the world to how she sees fit. An aspect of your personality could be altered with the same effort it takes her to flick her blonde locks over her shoulders. I blamed her for my incarceration just as much as I blamed Natsu. 

That only meant both had to pay.

In my current state however, I was too weak. There was no way I could get past Natsu and his money while the Diamond Witch could end me without even weaving a single handseal. I had it all planned out in my mind: I was going to get stronger. I was going to kill Natsu Nakano and his mistress Freyja. Then, I was going to abandon the sword altogether and settle down, living out life as a family woman. Even if Natsu had tried his hardest to steal my dreams and ambitions, I hadn't forgotten them. In fact, being locked between those four walls only hardened my resolve.

We have to take baby steps towards our goals however, and my first step was getting out of prison. Zellous Kazama, a young boy who once crushed on me was my rescuer along with a girl adopted into the Academy by Lady Kuriyama and a team of strangers. I knew they had an ulterior motive other than simply rescuing the Hyūga girl but I didn't bother questioning it. I was thankful for everything they'd done and parted ways with them. Yes, just like that. I didn't even stick around to recover or get to know them. It was clean-cut and linear like a business transaction; They got me out, we shook hands and we went on our way. After that, my first instinct was to head home. 

Oh how naive I was.

I walked in expecting my family to greet me with open arms but instead, I truly saw the damage Freyja had caused. When my mother saw me enter the house, she let out a shriek of fright because she thought I was an intruder. She yelled for my father who immediately asked who I was, demanding I leave or face the wrath of the Hyūga. I showed him my eyes, my blank white eyes that are a trait of the Hyūga but he accused me of stealing them. That bitch couldn't just stop at ruining my life that she had to go and ruin the lives of my family too. They didn't know who I was, they didn't even recognise their own daughter.

Do you know how painful that is? No, of course you don't. That could never happen to you. You don't live in the world I live in; a world where the darkest, deepest of pain can be caused by mere humans for no reason other than brief pleasure. She ruined my life just to get a giggle out of it. But in the end, it only made me stronger. Freyja probably hoped it would break me and drive me to suicide but it did anything but. It was hard saying goodbye to my parents like that, seeing the look in their eye that saw me as nothing more than an intruder in their home but it was done. I no longer had a mother, a father, a family, a surname, a clan, an identity. I became the girl- no, the woman with only one motive.

That's when my quest for power had begun. I left Konoha, heading straight for the Land of Demons. I wanted to go somewhere where nobody would find me, where I could be at peace in isolation. There was no space or tolerance for the distractions of life, although it was a shame to know that Freyja would be unlikely to find me so I wouldn't be able to cave her head in with the edge of my sword. 

Upon arriving in the Land of Demons, the first thing I did was buy an apartment. Natsu had left me with absolutely no money in my account but unfortunately for him I kept a stash of cash underneath my bed which I took in the midst of the night. It was enough to get something of a decent size thanks to the low prices in such an area. It wasn't a sought after paradise yet retained a natural beauty you'd be hard pressed to find in the White or Black now overrun with technology.

With the katana I obtained from one of Kongou's slain men, I trained everyday trying to improve myself. I felt like I was getting nowhere though. I had nobody to guide me, nobody to instruct me or push me to better myself. Self-motivation wasn't enough. I needed more than that, so much more. Then, as if Lady Luck was finally on my side, a chance encounter occurred on one rainy day...

Gasping for breath, Ryoko leaned against a tree scarred with strikes from a katana. Wearing the casual shinobi kimono used for training purposes, she didn't let the pouring rain bother her. In actuality she found it rather relaxing, soothing her aching body pushed from four hours of kenjutsu training. She was planning on catching her breath and returning to training when the presence of someone interrupted her. Ryoko was used to solitude at this particular field. The Land of Demons didn't have many ninja so the fields weren't nearly as packed with shinobi practicing their skills compared to the likes of Konoha, so one couldn't blame Ryoko for becoming apprehensive when the stranger imposed themselves on her area.

Looking up, she saw it was a woman with golden blonde hair that gave Ryoko a chilling reminder of her enemy. However, this woman lacked that pretentious elegance to her, wearing a skin-tight black catsuit unzipped to the torso, allowing her exposed chest to become soaked in the heavy rainfall. On her left hip was a katana sheathed in a black holster along with a black handgun hooked into its holster on her right. 


​
The stranger noticed Ryoko immediately and began analysing her, looking the girl up and down before settling into a smirk.

"You understand you're in my spot, right?"

Would you believe that was the sentence that started it all?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 9, 2014)

*Ikokaku Koda*

Was it him or was the skies over Kirigakure always moody?

Ikokaku Koda frowned at the gray clouds lazily rolling above.  This place was very different from his home.  It wasn't anything like Suna.  No heat, no bright blue skies, no smell of baking dirt crunching underneath footsteps.  There wasn't even any sand.  He sighed, returning to the task of wrapping up his prosthetic arm in bandages.  It felt strange when moisture collected in it, and Kiri was very moist.  He pulled on his coat, buttoning it all the way up, and slipped his Sunagakure headband into his coat pocket.  He didn't really have a destination, he was just trying to get out of the house.  He headed into the recreational district, grabbing a stick of dango and some tea at a quaint little shop.  When he went to pay, he noticed his funds were getting low.  He had cash saved for rent, necessities, things of that nature, but he still didn't like how little spending cash he had.  He thanked the waitress, a cute girl that was probably out of _his_ league, finished his snack, and left.

He gave a little exhale and looked up at the sky.  "Well, I guess I'd best take on a mission."  He crouched and gave a leap, landing on a roof and making his way to the business district.

He arrived at the mission hall, pushing open the door casually.  He spent maybe ten minutes before he picked his mission and walked out the door, holding the file in his left hand as his eyes scanned the mission details.



> *Mission Title:* Capture the Spider!
> *Rank:* D
> *Applicants:* Black
> *Area:* Land of Sky Scrapers, Lightning Country
> *Description:* You're to venture to the Land of Sky scrapers known for their massive buildings that tower over they're crowded streets. Recently their has been a homeless man dressed up as a spider using chakra to climb on numerous buildings and flashing people. You are to capture and apprehend the spider man and bring him back for punishment.



The mission was... weird.  Like, real weird.  But he would be damned if he would get beat by a homeless exhibitionist.  That wasn't even kind of happening.  However, he had run into a bit of a snag with this mission.  It was a D Rank that involved catching a homeless man, but he was nothing if not cautious.  Having someone to watch his back would definitely be something he wanted.  But who?


----------



## Chronos (Nov 9, 2014)

_Escape Your Prison_










​
You're eyes adjust to a vision of white... Through the blur you to try to make out your surrounding, but nothing can be seen through the distance. It was white, empty, nothing but a plain that radiates brilliance. Within the space you sat tired upon a wooden seat. Your vision still trying to make out what was before you, while only registering the dimly noticeable silhouette, a man stood before you, dressed in formal clothing while pressing on your head. 

"You accepted the call." 

He speaks. His voice soothing, his grip tender. Though you cannot truly make out his mien you begin to ease to the sound of his tone. Peering at you... Looking deeply into your eyes, yet beyond the surface. You sense that something was awry. He spoke, yet he didn't. 

"Are you alright?" 

He asks... How do you respond? Are you truly alright? Do you choose to? Or do you simply remain silent?

"So broken...."

He mumbles under his breath, he seems to be seeing you, beyond the surface. Peering into a place where you yourself fear to tread, within this world, you felt naked, open, as if no secret laid hidden, as if your soul roamed raw. 

"Your soul, is broken. So many pieces... So many fragments shattered all over." 

He spoke with a warming tone in his voice, as his eyes peer beyond the superficial. Within this world you could sense yourself flow... As if no secrets were bond by this plain. Something exuded from you and you don't know how to feel... Everything's a decision, but in here... it seems you have finally truly tasted what it means to be free. A soul gazing at something beyond its comprehension. You could fear it, embrace it.... even allow it to soar. But to what consequence.

"Welcome." 

He speaks.

"You have come here through the yearning of your soul. This a place withing the realm of both real and fiction. A plain where I am its master, and where you're its enemy. But don't fret, as this too, is a place of healing."  

The emptiness become clearer, as just an exuding amount of white is all that's made present, your eyes stat to focus, yet the facial features of the still well hidden within the grasp of darkness. 

"You're never alone. Within here you will battle against the forces that haunt you, through the unreal and the callous. You will face things you'd rather forget, things that imprison you, that hold you aback." 

"My name? I have none. But I'm not what matters at present. What matters is you and what I'm about to place before you. This is a trail to see how resolute you are. How far will you place yourself to move towards the future." 

He looks at everyone.

"Ren Houki. Are ready to face your facade? Are you ready to accept what comes before you? Kei Silli... Will you be able to pave your path with so many craving to put you to an early end? Edie Nakano? Can you truly stand to your father, and place yourself in a situation where you have put him to the blade? Ichi Inizuka can you live truly in silence? Kukiko Yukimaru can you truly live so blinded by your truth? Kagami Rei do you think you can influence the world?" 

"Stand before me. And one by one... I'll show you all the facade that you place. The horrid truth of your existence."  

A flick of his fingers. Soon through your eyes the world began to disperse, turn and shape into something different. Your mind felt at pain, something began to extract itself from it. Something began to form because of them. The white soon started to bleed out and an image placed itself before you.

The image of your fear made manifest.


----------



## Kei (Nov 9, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]_









​
_I hate all of this!_​
It was almost as if she was floating. Her body felt so light and everything was so peaceful, until that voice pierced her ears. It seemed out of place in the silence that was around her, the warmth the enveloped her body, and calmed her mind. That voice was so distraught. What was wrong? Is everything okay? What was happening outside of this darkness?

_It?s unfair! Look at me!_​
Kei wanted to open her eyes and look at the person holding the voice. Though it was almost as if someone glued it shut, they were heavy, and no matter how many times she wanted them to open. They did not respond to her commands. That sad voice where was it coming from? Kei wanted to open her mouth, she wanted to move her body, but as she was enveloped by this darkness. The warmth, the silence, she couldn?t even move a thumb, and that worried her. Why couldn?t she move?

_Please someone! Anyone! Please look at me! I?m here! _​
The voice broke out into a sob that pierced Kei?s heart. Kei wanted to hold that person, tell them that it was okay. She would notice them, she would be there for them, and she would see them. Her heart screamed and scrambled to touch that person and calm their hearts. Although she couldn?t move, she couldn?t do anything. She was worthless in this darkness, this calm darkness that seemed to control her entire body?.

_Please?.I?.I just wanted to be noticed?._​
The voice cracked and Kei heart cracked along with it, but why? Why was she aching and hurting for a person she didn?t know? However, it seemed so familiar? Did she need a reason to want to hold someone from crying? Isn?t it natural, but it had rang so deep and clear in her heart that Kei felt like she knew this voice better than anyone.  As if she heard this voice so many times, but Kei knew she hasn?t. That voice was completely new to her. No one she knew had that voice?

And yet in this darkness, it seemed so familiar?..

?Kei?.People?s heart are like the sea?.? That voice, Miki? Kei struggled to move, Miki was here? ?It?s so deep and vast. Complex and scary, what lurks underneath the surface of everyone?s heart, is fear and anger. Sadness and pain, and so it?s my job to cure all of that?.And soon it will be yours too?.?

?The sea of people?s heart should be calmed?.?

?So why is yours so calm and yet so dark??​
And almost as if someone yanked her, Kei jumped up from the ground and the first thing she was met with was fog. So much fog that Kei could barely make up what was in front of her? She looked around, and squinted her eyes. Where was she? Kei felt something hard and cold brush against her hand, and when she looked down it was the gravel from the streets?

?Where am I??​
The sound of crashing waves dominated her ears as Kei got up from the ground,  but she didn?t know where she was. She didn?t know what to do? And maybe it was all of that factored in that made her move forward. If she could just find someone, she could find a way to get home couldn?t she? Kei begun to walk forward, though there was something else that was factoring into all of this. 

Something that was radiating deep within her soul that even Kei herself couldn?t hear. It just caused her to move?Caused her to walk?.

_Find?Me?_

_*Find?Me?*_​
Find what was the question that her soul wanted answers to, but as Kei began to move, it only urged Kei forward, leading her deeper within the fog and into a small town. In which a big sign was there to greet her.

_?Welcome to Haven!?
_​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 9, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
The Fading Lights
_____________________________

Why did I think he was hiding something? I didn't have any true suspicions, nor did I even want to believe that he could be hiding something from me; but it almost seemed like he had to be. Maybe I was just being too pessimistic, or even cynical, but it seemed like everyone had some sort of dark side they kept from the world, they kept from me. Raiken, while working for the secret organization known as REMNANT was, well, secretive, it didn't carry the same weight as the other truths. 

Was there a reason I even had to voice my suspicions though? I was an idiot, Raiken has risked his life for me multiple times, has clearly opened his heart out to me, and I go open my big fat mouth saying that I think he's hiding something. Why do I do this to myself? I think the reason why the two of us are so close is because that we tell each other the truth, there's no way he could be lying or hiding something from me; it was my mistake.

"I-...I told you it was stupid."

 "That doesn't answer my question, what caused your suspicion?"

"No-nothing, I swear!"

Strangely he seemed a little defensive, as if he was almost worried about some actions he had taken in the past. If anything his attitude warranted my suspicions, but having your girlfriend-lite hound you on something that doesn't even exist could also excite these type of responses. I had to just accept that I was in the wrong, that my stupid feelings got in the way.

"I...It's just after Edie, and everything else. I think I know someone...I feel like I can trust them, and then something hidden and dark pops up in my face. With someone like Edie, who isn't very smart, and is very obvious, I'm shocked that I saw that type of response out of her, that sort of power. I-...I just feel like if she was hiding that sort of thing, then who can I trust?"

It got quiet as Raiken allowed my words soak in, and I couldn't tell if he was hurt or something else. I maybe was too honest, but if I let out all my feelings then maybe he'd see where I'm coming from, maybe he'd understand and help me move forward. Edie probably isn't the last person to hide something from me, but I had to accept that humans aren't very giving. I had to accept the pain that it brought.

 "Do you feel you can trust me?"

"Yes, yes I do."

Another spontaneous silence fell over us, as we let our words really impact our minds. I found it hard to have this discussion because after all he has done, there's absolutely no reason as to why I should have any concerns. He didn't deserve this kind of treatment, and honestly I didn't deserve him. After I basically called him untrustworthy he had every right to just leave me, because after all we've been through I had the intrepidity to question him, but he stuck with me. That's all I could ask for. Giving off a heavy breath and his hands in his pockets he looked up to the sky, as if releasing his answer.

 "I see, I do too."  ​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 9, 2014)

​
As the girl walked upon the smog, on the edges of a broken city she arrived. Fog blanketing the land with it's density, the sight obscured. As Kei followed the voice, there at the distance was a silhouette, vision blurred as the figure depicted the shape of that of a woman. Turning, the image soon started o fade from the shadows. 

"Is it guidance you require?" 

The voice of the man can be heard, but faintly through the echos of her concious. Reality is fragile, and so man will learn through fiction. He who heralds the dream in now a spectator. He who cannot be seen is present within a world outside of her facade.

"You who require guidance through life... Who can you trust? Will you spark the flames of truth, or will you be swallowed by callous pride? In here, your fears will be made manifest."

As the voice now became physical, the man dressed in formal clothing appeared beside her.... Holding her shoulder while his other hand pulled down on his hat. The shadows masking his eyes while his voice with equal tenderness as before spoke to her.

"Loneliness. It's a burden that we all have to soldier through. Something as easy as such can be as sharp as any blade. With deeper roots than any other turmoil. Can you see through the fog? The representation of cruelty. Can you trust the words of any and all whom you meet. This world is build upon you. You will face truths you'd rather keep hidden. The truth an elusive lie, and a lie is a brilliant truth. There no knight who can keep you safe here... Or maybe there's one within the very darkness that you sprout."

The man begins to walk away, as his voice become ever present. His vision disperses. 

"This world is bound by your soul. Are you strong enough to face your truth?"


----------



## Kei (Nov 9, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]_​
Kei feet moved by themselves, they had no specific where to go and yet they kept moving because of that same reason.  Fear caused them to move, the primal urges that were locked in Kei?s brain forward her to move. Seek others, be in the company of people, find warmth and food, and most importantly keep moving.  The sounds she heard, was almost abnormal, the sound of her feet shuffling, the sound of her heart beating and the waves crashing.

It seemed out of place, and yet those were the most normal things. This was true silence and there was no escaping it, no matter how far she moved forward. She didn?t hear people, only the crashing of the waves and the sound of her shoes on the gravel beneath her.  Her heart pounded so close to her ear, and it caused Kei to gasp her hands into a tight fist and walk faster.

Someone, anyone had to be somewhere! 

And yet?.

There wasn?t a single soul as soon as Kei entered the town. It almost seemed abandon, for years. The windows were caked on with dirt and dust.  Everything seemed to be fading away, the paint on all the buildings were faded and peeling away. The doors even looked like they seen better days, and yet the fog was still as strong as ever. 

??.What?Time is it?? Kei looked up at the cloudy sky and saw nothing but the fog blocking her vision, she couldn?t tell if it was early morning or afternoon.  Kei looked down at her shadow and placed her hands out in front of her.

?Come on out.? She told them, but there was no answer, no movement and Kei heart lurched forward. ?Come!?

The second time it was more of a command, a desperate command, but there was still no answer. 

_*?Come out!? *_She screamed at her shadow, where were they? They would never abandon her, they were supposed to always be there for her, but they didn?t come to her call. They didn?t stir. Almost like they weren?t there, and that thought shoved her heart into overdrive.  Where could they have gone? Where could they have gone? They were always supposed to be with her? 

Was she?.Was she truthfully alone?

No! Her mind screamed at her, she couldn?t be alone? She just couldn?t be alone? Someone had to be here with her! Kei broke out into a run as she looked around the town of Haven. Someone had to be here! She couldn?t be alone! She just couldn?t be alone! Her heart thumped loudly in her ear as she looked around, her mind racing, screaming to find someone. 

Anyone?.Anyone?Please?.

?Satoshi!?  Kei screamed the name of her knight, the one who was supposed to always come when she had called. The person who dedicated his life to her, and was her strength, he could easily destroy any hesitation in her heart with some words.  _?Satoshi!!!?_

Kei screamed and yet the only response was the echoing of her own voice.  *?SATOSHI!!!? *

Her yells became more frantic as she ran. Left, right, and stop, then forward, back, and then look. Kei could hardly breathe as she looked and yet there was no answer. No response from the person she wanted to hear from the most. And that caused her to become more panic, her heart racing in her chest threating to overtake her almost like a beast in a cage, and her breath become even more labored as she ran further.

Where? Where was she? 

_*?KYO!??*_ She yelled a different name, a person she wanted to see, a person that would force her to be strong, and yet at the same time accept her when she was weak. She thought about his warm arms embracing her and settling her down. And yet there was no one here. And still no one answered her call. 

_*?KYO!??*_

Alone?..Alone?.​
_She was alone?_​
Kei eyes began to water, where was everyone? Where was someone? As the tears threaten to overtake her, she struggled to keep running.  They clouded up her vision and begun to slow her down, her breath and her heart was so labored that it was even hard to muster up a cry. Though as her pace slowed down, and she wiped her tears from her eyes, she thought about making a trip back.

Maybe if she found the street, there was a chance of getting out of here?.

Though as soon as she turned around, she was greeted with the disappearance of the whole street.

_*It was completely gone?..​*_
?Kyo?..? Kei voice broke as she realized that the street she was running on was now as if it was never there and nothing was there. Except the fog ?

_It was gone...​_
Kei was just running amongst the street just a moment ago, ?Father?.?? She remembered as she was running, there was a street under her feet and there were buildings, and yet as soon as she thought about turning around. It was gone. 

?Mother?.??

Gone?.Gone?.

_*WHERE THE HELL WAS SHE?!*_​
_?Miki!!? _​
Kei dropped to her knees as her brain tried to process the missing street, the missing buildings, and the fact that she was alone in this messed up place. It was so hard, and yet the only thing she could do, was smile and let the tears fall down her face. Where did it go? Where did the street go? Where did the buildings go? Where was everyone? Why was everything covered in fog?

_?Lillie Belle Fisher?.?​_
She was going crazy wasn?t she? 

_?Fell down the stairs, found at the bottom with blood in her hair??_​
She was hearing a voice! Her brain completely and utterly was making up people now!?

_?Adam, Abraham, and Azzur Cotter?.?_​
No?.! The voice was getting louder!

_?Wrapped in a fishing line, drowning in the water~?_​
Kei stirred from her darkness before getting up, however her legs still didn?t recover from her previous sprint and she fell down. Though she saw her, the woman dressed in white, her hair white as snow, and her body of that of a woman. She seemed at peace as she hummed the little tune to herself?.

_?Shy Anna Sparrows, disappeared at dawn, and by evening, found out all of her fingers were gone~?_

_?Excuse me!? _At any other situation, such a creepy rhyme would detour anyone but Kei called out to the woman as if she was the only one to help her from this crippling loneliness. The woman eyes widen as she turned around and Kei couldn?t help but think that she saw this woman before. Though Kei knew, she knew that she never saw this woman before, because?.

She never knew a woman with a flower in her right eye?..


​


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 9, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha*


_*[Blood Stained Path]*_​
A dream, there?s no other way around since this is pretty much impossible.A genjutsu may it be? I don?t know, but I don?t like it. Last time I checked I was in Konoha, then some sort of weird place with a weird voice spitting a lot of bullshit and now here. I can?t open my eyes but I do not fret I still have my nose and ears. I can freely move but still not being able to see makes me kind of uncomfortable. I walk carefully I don?t know where I am but if this is a dream I gotta wake up soon. Again I try to open my eyes but i can?t, my nose has caught a scent I know very well...blood. Following the scent of said substance I advance for a while, time seemed to be seconds until I reach the place where the smell was stronger.

I, for a third time, try a shot at opening my eyes so I can finally see what is before me. This last try comes as successful but there is no much help since everything I can see is nothing but an overwhelmingly thick fog. The stench of what i can still recognize as blood is in the air. It?s so strong I may end up vomiting  If I stay here for long. Out of nowhere screams resound in the middle of the screen blocking my sight. I stay still trying to find wher ethe scream came from but it results that there are screams everywhere in all directions. A powerful wind blows and then the scenery changes completely confusing me even more."This is..." I am wordless at the sight in front of me; this place is the one I know very well, a place that holds deep connection with me as it represents my biggest sin, among my countless amount, so far.

"Eien Machi"

I frown at this but I can?t keep my expression for long  as by time I realize, my clothes have been replaced for my ANBU uniform. The wet feeling in my hands takes my attention from my sudden change of attire, blood is dripping from my hands and I don?t know why. I can?t see much of an explanation to this other than a dream, just another scenery that reminds me how low I have fallen in the dephts of this hellish abyss that I, with sarcastic joy, call life. This is just a fragment of my memory, one that is there telling me how horrible of a being I am, just like the memories of every single death I have caused which are still engraved in the deepest part of my mind playing over and over every night. I am so used to them I can?t even call them nightmares anymore.

"So what am I supposed to do here? cry and fret saying that I regret it? I won?t."

I call to the air with my comment, actually telling this to myself. Stupid, this is just another dream, it?s not like I will get an answer here.


----------



## Kei (Nov 9, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]_​

Her lips curved into a smile that almost resembled a beast finding its prey. The woman was older than Kei, but how old, she couldn?t tell. Though if Kei gave a rough estimate, probably in the 18 or 21 area of life, but again, she couldn?t really tell.  As the woman got closer she frowned as she saw the tear stains on her cheeks, Kei almost resembled a child that just lost their mother. That panic look as they realized that the world wasn?t made for them and it was bigger than what they imagined. 

?Oh goodness, what?s wrong?? The woman cooed as she got down to Kei?s level and wrapped her into a hug, ?What?s wrong little one??

Kei was taken aback from the woman, and yet it was so comforting to feel another person?s warmth. The feeling of her smooth skin on Kei?s as she wrapped her tightly in a hug, and stroked her hair. It felt so comforting that Kei couldn?t help but let her shoulder relax. She didn?t even know they were tensed, but she let them fall as she took in the white haired woman?s scent. The smell of spider lilies made Kei heart crunch up in pain, she missed home so much, and yet she didn?t know where she was.

The woman stroked her hair and hummed a tune, which was so calming that Kei allowed her moment herself of rest as she wrapped her arms around the woman. She could feel the woman smile as she brushed their heads together and pulled away a bit.

?Are you okay now?? She asked looking at her, and that was when she felt again, that slamming feeling of knowing someone. Like meeting an old family member or friend, after so long, that moment of confusion but then it was greeted with clarity as if every moment they had together flooded back. Although Kei had no relations with this woman with the flower in her eye, no matter how hard she tried to think about it. There was no such woman she had met.

Kei released the woman as she realized that she was still wrapped in her arms, ?Yes?Thank you?It just got really scary?.? Kei sniffled as she pointed behind her, ?There was a street there, I got so scared?and? I don?t know where I am?.?

?Ah?.? The woman said as she rubbed the top of Kei?s head, before cupping her face, ?It?s okay, I think I can help you??

Kei bright yellow eyes brighten almost like the sun as the woman got up and placed her hand on her hips.

?This place isn?t nearly as scary if you have someone with you! I?ll be your guide!?
​Kei smiled as she was overcome with happiness again, ?Thank you! Thank you very much!? Kei smiled as she got up from the ground before bowing at the woman, ?My name is Kei?Kei Sili! It?s such a pleasure to finally meet someone here!?

The woman nodded her head as if she already knew, ?Kei Sili, it such a nice name, my name is Durga??

Durga?

Kei looked up at the woman who was smiling as if there was nothing wrong. Though Kei remembered that name, it was hard to forget it, that man kept calling her Durga. Though this woman called herself Durga, the woman who helped her and stroked her head, calmed her down, was Durga? She must not have known what face she had made, because the woman cocked her head and gave her a confusing look.

?Is something wrong?? She asked simply, almost innocently before laughing weakly, ?I must come off weird??

Kei quickly shook her head as she smiled weakly, ?No?It just that name?I heard it before??

?Mm, really? I don?t think I?m that popular?.?​
Durga twirled her finger around her hair before looking at Kei, ?You must be tired, we should go find a place where you can rest.?

Kei was about to say something but then the woman was right. She felt so tired, running for long wasn?t really her thing, it was different dancing, but as the woman turned around. Kei felt as though she knew Durga, that if she followed the woman a lot more answers to questions she haven?t even asked yet would be answered. 

This woman had the answer to all, and almost gave the same feeling that the darkness gave her. The warmth and comfort, though what lurked in this woman?s heart Kei didn?t know?.


----------



## Harth (Nov 9, 2014)

After finishing his daily adrenaline pumped training Jotai Nojo went on his way to get something to eat at a local deli the mist village. On his way to the deli he had taken notice of how his training had brought him along through the colder air that had surrounded him. On  arrival he went to the cashier and ordered his favorite meat, ham. when the cashier returned jotai was informed he did not have the money to buy it. so he left in search of a quick mission to purchase his beloved ham. When he closed in to the mission hall he spotted a green haired peer with what looked like mission details. He went up and introduced him self boastfuly"I am Jotai the Badass of the mist village and you look like you need some of my masculinity to accomplish.... what ever it is that you are trying to do."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 9, 2014)

*Kagami Rei*

*The Gift - Part one*

A white room. Really...bright. Ugh. This was not the best way to address a hangover. They may as well have been scratching on steel nails on a chalkboard to the tune of 'Friday' in her face with a roomful of crying babies. She blinked a few times but her eyes could not get used to it. 

He spoke about accepting a call. A call? This was a voluntary thing? Last thing she remembered she was drinking with that Kiri Prince. She noticed a note on her lap. 

_"To Kagami. I had a wonderful time. This is my gift to you."_ It had the royal mark for the Water Country and his name on it; Sanjuuro the Dickhead. She added the last bit to it in her head. Some gift! She had a thumping headache, as well as a sharper one from when the butted heads, she had a hangover from hell and was tied to a chair in a bright ass room with Mr Bright and Shiny.

"Are you alright?" he asked

"Lemme think about tha...NO! I'm not alright! ughhhh" her shouting made her headache worse and she decided to speak a little quieter, "You do realize I'm a Princess of the Fire Country. This is kidnapping! You'll have your balls cut off and fed to you in a white wine sauce....that I'm going to make sure tastes like crap!" Kagami struggled a little in her chair but she was totally not any sort of shinobi that could get out of these bonds. 

He then stared at the dreary eyed girl and looked at her in a way that no one had ever done before. It was a frightening sensation. She felt exposed. As though every last piece of her was taken away and she was not only naked, but with her legs spread and her ass cheeks spread open with a thousand journalists taking photo after photo. It was humiliating and yet....why did she feel no malice from him.

"Your soul, is broken. So many pieces... So many fragments shattered all over."

WTF?

What was he looking at? Her soul? That wasn't possible....was it? Byakugan could see through a lot of stuff. Maybe it had evolved! Maybe he was a new breed of byakugan user that they would call Golden Byakugan and it could read minds and see into the future and space travel and go back in time! That'd be fucking sweet!

"You have come here through the yearning of your soul. This a place withing the realm of both real and fiction. A plain where I am its master, and where you're its enemy. But don't fret, as this too, is a place of healing."

"Heal my hangover first..." she mumbled

"You're never alone. Within here you will battle against the forces that haunt you, through the unreal and the callous. You will face things you'd rather forget, things that imprison you, that hold you aback." 

"Who the hell are you? I only ask so I can appropriately name the dish that you will be eating. Testicles a la...?" Kagami said waiting for the man to finish her sentence with his name.

"My name? I have none. But I'm not what matters at present. What matters is you and what I'm about to place before you. This is a trail to see how resolute you are. How far will you place yourself to move towards the future." 

He looks at everyone.

"Ren Houki. Are ready to face your facade? Are you ready to accept what comes before you? Kei Silli... Will you be able to pave your path with so many craving to put you to an early end? Edie Nakano? Can you truly stand to your father, and place yourself in a situation where you have put him to the blade? Ichi Inizuka can you live truly in silence? Kukiko Yukimaru can you truly live so blinded by your truth? Kagami Rei do you think you can influence the world?" 

"Stand before me. And one by one... I'll show you all the facade that you place. The horrid truth of your existence."

"Wait?! Edie is here? Ren? Kei? Dunno who the rest are but...hey you...guys....I....testicles..."

Everything started going hazy and a whole new world presented itself before her.


*Inside the Mind of Kagami Rei.*

As things started to clear up she felt oddly at home. It was Konoha as she'd always imagined it. Sunny, warm. Everyone happy - everyone helping each other. There was no poverty on the streets or indeed in the entire Fire Country. Crime was a thing of the past as was war. The five countries were at peace, cooperating for the greater good of all.  A unicorn raced through the sky and out of its glorious butthole shot out rainbows and it flew side by side with Red, her dragon. 

"Kagami! Hi!" A familiar voice rang out, normally she would be threatened and on guard but she felt oddly excited. 

"Edie! How are you?! Hey thanks for letting me borrow your earrings, they went really well with my dress." Kagami grinned happily.

"No problem, here's your belt back it was perfect with my shoes." Edie beamed.

They hugged and smiled at each other before heading to the cake buffet. It was perfect. Just perfect. As she walked down the street everyone knew her as a friend; as a person that had changed the world. A person that had brought peace to the five countries and it was...perfect. The two went back to her house, where they were greeted by their father, slimmed down from his previous chubby self and into a strong 60 year old man. 

He stood at the entrance of their house, the door held open for the two girls. They entered to a magnificent lobby that had a chandelier, red carpet and an extravagant staircase directly in front of the door. 

"Kagami, you've grown to be such a wise leader - I was wrong to try and get you married. I should have seen the strength inside you. Your mother and I are so proud of you." the Daimyo said, having left the ruling duties to Kagami.

"Mom? She's...here? But you said that she..." Kagami stammered and her eyes went wide. 

"Kagami, you should have said you were bringing Edie over, I'd have fixed something a little better than meatloaf." the woman said as she glided down the stairs.

"Mom! Mom! You're here! I can't believe it. I thought you were gone forever!I missed you so much! Dad tried so hard but....I needed you, what happened? Why did you...?" Kagami hugged her mother tight weeping as she did so, her mother looking down at her in surprise.

"What's gotten into you?" she said stroking her hair.

"Nothing....just let me....please just let me have this...." she said, knowing it was soon to end.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 10, 2014)

_*[Blood Stained Path]*_​

The man made it's appearance from the fog, withing it began to spread the face of the corpses of the many the boy had slain. Sitting upon them like a King among his throne, the man looked down at the boy, eyes hid withing shadows. 

"A facade to hide what you truly suffer from. The prison of guilt." 

Another of him stand behind the boy as the voices become louder, the screams, sounds of clashing steel become evident through the alleys and broken structures of Eien Machi. As the second man stood back-to-back with Akaya, staring into the distance as the other spoke once more.

"Guilt... Plentiful, yet ever so drowning. This shred of the heart exudes humanity. No matter how much you have delved into darkness, no matter how many you have conquered. With guilt you will always remain true to your self."   

Placing his hand on his shoulder, the half of his face started to shred... like pieces of crippled papers it began to rip and fall into the surface of the floor. From under, it began to expose a blue flame. Soon, the left side of his face had turn into his creature. The beast he had sealed withing his soul. 

"But what of them? Did you think less when taking their humanity?" 

The corpses began to rise, dismembered, surrounding the boy within a circle. Exposing their malice, screaming their pains, as a real where Soul freely gathered, this place had connection to the myriad he had slaughtered.  


*"Coward!"* 

From the rising corpses a boy made his appearance. 

"Sheep."

One of jet black hair, eyes of sapphire, and the metallic limb exuding it's brilliance. Staring at him, standing in the middle of a thousand of dead bodies circling them. As if he herald the army of the dead. The man had disappeared, escaped from this illusion. The eye of his right, exposing the Sharingan with its crimson vigor. Staring directly to Akaya.

"A mistake. This was your mistake. You're a beast, a monster. You can never save anyone. You can never save anything in your life. That's why you're scum, that's why you'll die in lone service to a village that's merely using you. And that's why..."

Kirisaki soon comes from the pile alive along with the princess all behind Rosuto.

"That's why you lost. That's why they chose me. A beast like you could never save anything. Too much blood in your hands, and all are under the guise of a Kage who can't be arsed to give a shit about you!"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2014)

*Kagami Rei - The Gift part 2*

It wouldn't last, she knew it wouldn't, but she soaked up every bit of joy she could from the fleeting moment. Things went silent and everything froze. Kagami looked around, dejected as she tore herself away from her mother's increasingly uncomfortable hug. 

"I knew it wouldn't last, but...I can make it happen." Kagami looked to the frozen people and their faces, content and happy. "Maybe not my mom...but almost everything else. I can make it happen. I want this world."

"Impossible you know." A voice from everywhere emanated. Kagami's head turned towards a small rickety looking church in the distance that had a dark purple aura seeping from it. It looked familiar but every time she tried to remember it would slip away from her.  "This dream will only remain a dream. "

"No. I can make this happen! I can!" The princess yelled defiantly but her heart said something otherwise.

"You're just an 8 year old girl who pines for mommy. You secretly admire your biggest rival. Your father thinks you are weak and rightly so; you're a spoiled brat with no brains. You..."

"Shut up! Shut up! I can make this work! I...." she hesitated. 

"Let me show you reality if you were to take over..." the voice said. It sounded so familiar but she couldn't place it.

The church exploded as dark energy pulsed from it, corrupting everything it touched. She was transported away, outside Konoha at a nearby village. From here she saw the giant pillar of purple energy shoot out into the sky. She knew she had to get there but....she had nothing. Her clothes tattered, her feet bare and not even a weapon. She felt her chakra - she could use jutsu, she would have to rely on that.

Stepping through the village, she recognized it as the village of Junko, she had helped the village over the course of a few years by sending aid from some of the more wealthier villages, setting up farms so that they could maintain themselves. She wasn't that smart - but she liked to help people and she listened to what they wanted and just did it. It seemed simple enough But now.....there were bodies everywhere; slain, murdered...tortured. It was war. Kunai were scattered across buildings, the houses, merely burnt and empty shells of their previous warmth. 

"What happened?" Kagami said looking around, wincing as she walked over the sharp stones with her bare feet. "It should never have gotten this bad. All out war between the countries? It....the kages....surely they would have prevented this. Nobody wants this."

She continued her journey, her hand over her mouth at the sheer scale of the destruction. That's when she noticed that there were bodies of men, but no women or children. "No.."

Rage and despair flowed through her. She was helpless. Or was she? Surely someone in Konoha recognized her as the Princess. She could turn it around. Gather the council. Elect a Hokage. Open peace talks. Something! There had to be some form of negotiation!

She ran through the forest, struggling to climb the tree. She'd never learned how to run up flat surfaces. She'd half assed her shinobi training, but even then she knew it would be faster across the tree tops than along the ground. Eventually she made it and started to jump from branch to branch. She thought of calling for Red....but she knew in her heart that it would be pointless here. She had to ignore the increasing death as she closed in on Konoha. Shinobi now...they were butchered. Again...even the female shinobi were nowhere in sight. Who did this!? What about the Academy?! Kagami accelerated. 

Finally she reached the gates of Konoha. The once proud and mighty entrance to this city was naught but rubble. She jumped over it, the sickening feeling growing stronger as she got closer to that purple beam. Her footstep left a small trail of blood behind as she walked. She winced as she walked, hobbling like some crippled beggar.

"Hello? Anyone here. I demand that anyone present show themselves, by order of the Princess!" she said in her regal tone. 

" Kagami Rei....you..." a voice from a building, "She's here! The butcher is here!"

"The what?! No, I..."

Suddenly huge amount of people came out of ...everywhere. They overwhelmed her, putting her hands behind her back and taking turns to punch the living shit out of her.

"Stop! I can fix this!" she pleaded as they pummeled her.

"STOP!" another voice rang out. She recognized it as Edie."Unlike her, we are not savages."

"Edie! Edie, please help! We have to save these people. Where are the other women and children? What happened to..."

"SHUT UP!" she screamed almost hysterically. "Don't say another fucking word! We're not lawless, we'll make you stand trial but....for what you've done....there can be no forgiveness. You'll have your say soon." she said finishing with a spit in her face. 

"I..." Kagami started and then stopped. They blamed her. Was it her own stupidity that got them into this mess? What had happened? What did she do?

They dragged her bruised body into the remains of the old courthouse in downtown. The buildings were all a mess. Everything was. She was thrown into the defendant's stand. Hundreds of people stood in attendance, throwing rocks at her. weakly she shielded herself from the projectiles, her arms becomes cut and bruised.

"So begins the trial of Kagami Rei. All rise for Judge Sendo Kagawa." Her old academy teacher. He looked down at Kagami with a disappointed and disgusted look. She didn't understand, even him, the most kind and forgiving man....what in the hell did she do?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 10, 2014)

*Ikokaku Koda*

Koda blinked a few times at the... person who had approached him.  He was the "Badass of the Mist Village, Jotai Nojo."  Koda hadn't the heart to tell the kid that he'd never heard of him.  Either way, he was armed with a sword and the standard weapon's pouch carried by most shinobi.  He was a ninja of Kirigakure, and obviously an academy graduate.  There was no reason why this guy couldn't accompany him, and he was just thinking about finding someone.  Koda relented, giving into the strange, boastful guy.  "Sure thing, Nojo-san, I could use the help."  He began walking, leading Jotai to the train platform.  "We're gonna take a train to the Land of Skyscrapers.  It's in Lightning Country so the train ride might take a few hours.  Once there, we should probably ask around, find out where this "" frequents.  After that, it's simply a matter of catching him and turning him in.  Simple."  As he finished his sentence the large steam train pulled into the stop, signalling passengers to come on board.  Koda flashed the Kirigakure shinobi seal inscribed on the Mission File.  The two boys stepped onto the train, quickly found a booth and sat down while the rest of the passengers scrambled on board.  They opened up an included map of the Land of Skyscrapers on a fold down table and Koda put a finger on a certain sector.

"We'll be taking the train to the depot here.  It's the one nearest to the last sighting of Spider-man.  We need to bring him in alive, so no lethal force.  Let's just corner him, rough him up as much as we have to and collect the reward."  He looked up to see a group of five hooded men step onto the train, all wearing black.  Before he could say another word they all performed a set of handseals and vanished, disappearing into thin air.  _'Shit!  Meisaigakure no Jutsu?!'_  He glared up at Jotai.  "Get down."  He leaned back in his seat, sliding underneath the table and drawing a kunai.  Once Jotai was down there as well, he looked over at him.  "I just saw five men get on board.  They all used an invisibility jutsu to disguise themselves.  Why would they-"  His words were cut short by a woman screaming.  One of the men released his invisibility technique to show that he was standing behind a trolley woman, holding a knife to her throat.  "Alright, everyone start coughing up your valuables or we start killin' ya, one by one!"  Koda looked back at Jotai, nodding to him.  "Follow my lead."

He went prone, laying on his stomach and holding out his bandaged arm.  His index and middle fingers were outstretched and his thumb raised, his hand in the shape of a gun.  He took aim, bringing his finger tips up to the robber's head.  'Bang.'  He fired to senbon, which flew through the air with relative silence before embedding themselves into the man's left eyebrow and eye.  He released the woman, shouting and cluthing at his damaged eye when Koda pulled the bandages from his palm and shot a smoke bomb into the center of the train aisle, distracting the assailants and concealing his movements.  He spoke a quick "now," to Jotai and dashed out from under the table, kunai held in his left hand in a reverse grip.  He swung it, only to be blocked by his target's own kunai.  "Kirigakure shinobi?  This ain't your business, little brat!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 10, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Liquid Time*



Vergil said:


> *Flashback
> 
> Docks at the Fire Country. *
> 
> ...



*[White Nation]​*​
[In the Wake of a Cult's Desolation V]​*[Liquid Time]​*

Pulling the glass of water back to his lips he takes a drink from it. Did he really just get asked if he wanted to join one of the most vile and vicious cults in the five great ninja nations? A shallow smile slipped across his lips, once upon a time he may have brought this into high consideration. Since treading the precipice of death so closely though just to be pulled back has given him a rather unique perception of life, death and the here after. Jaded eyes pull to the man before him, the owner of this little stand. Beads of sweat rolled down his face and his features were contorted into the most frightful expressions one could imagine. 

Having asked her piece the Jashinist went back to her tacos allowing Satoshi to do the same. Pulling his gaze from the man he took another bite from the product at hand. The bread, tortilla he called it, was fried, or so it seemed giving it a crunch of food back home in Suna. Which he quite enjoyed though the rest of it was a mixture of flavors that came together to form something, that really wasn't all that awful. The fish was flaked, so it wasn't in overly large pieces so the taste wasn't that overpowering. Which the young boy was quite relieved about. There were green and red onions to balance the fishy with a bit of a tang. Outside the tomato he tasted jalapeno and oregano. The rest of the flavors were pleasant but so faint that he couldn't make them out completely. 

All and all, he wasn't sad that he had this, in fact it was one of his best experiences with fish that he could recall in recent memory. As he eats he looks to the man's feet, there in buried in the top of his left foot was a small spike, needle as it were that Mion had threw. A Chakra thread attaches to it as the man fights to pull himself back together. Finishing his meal he takes another drink of water. Mion now finished as well drums her fingers across the counter top, seemed she thought that the meal was long enough for Satoshi to answer her on her offer to join the church. Looking toward her Satoshi puts the glass of water back down.

She was a little different from other Jashinist that had approached him in the past, she had more of a fighter's aura about her, or at least her murderous intent was far greater than the average priest that walked the streets these days. So, he decides to be a bit more courteous with her, she seemed to have a fear type toxin on her, so who know what else she could have. So in his mind it'd be best not to engage her at this point if he said something a little out of line. "This isn't the first time I've been asked to join the Jashin Church." is admitted as he turned on the stool toward her. Propping an elbow in place he leans on his fist, "So, please don't take this in a disrespectful way. If you can riddle me this, I'll consider your offer. 

You seem a little more perceptive than most Jashinist I've met and since we're on this mission together I'll give you time to come back with an answer for me. So." is stated while he pulled off his arm, "Your teachings tell us that all go to Lord Jashin in the end, to his eternal bosom. If that is the case, why is it that you all are taught to convert or kill?" Standing Satoshi pulls the needle from the man's foot and catches it, "As a parting thought, if you want to really make me consider your offer can you enlighten me on a bit of a question I have. If Jashin is so powerful that he created all, why does he use flawed humans to do his work and not simply make the world he wants? From your scriptures all go to him, so why not simply make this world the Paradise you all preach?" 

With a bit of a bow Satoshi allows Mion to be left with her thoughts vanishing in the use of the Body Flicker. Just incase his questions caused anger.

_-Later that Evening_

The glow in the night could have meant only one thing, Mion had acted against the religion here. Could it have been another building on fire? Possible, but the temple was the largest building in the small village which means that it would give off the brightest glow when burning. Pulling himself from his window Satoshi walked to the door and exited his room. Hopping the rail he lands on the ground with a soft pat. Pulling his arms behind his back he walked toward the towering inferno. The village was a different place at night, being a small almost backwater hole they pretty much rolled the streets up at dusk. Meaning about zero night life, which made it all the more a curiosity when the people decided to stay in, instead of being curious as to why their church was being burnt to the ground. 

His only thought was they feared the Jashin Church and chalked the fire up to one of it's extremists. Walking a little quicker he reaches the villages center, near the food stands that he met her. It was kind of odd, not only did the villagers not come out, but the rest of the team that had been gathered for the mission didn't make a move. Even the ever optimistic bug nest stayed in doors. The quite girl seemed spooked by about anything, so that would be why she likely stayed in. The other seemed to be a lesbian, so it could have been that she made a move on a local or the jumpy girl that came here to make friends as well. While he walked the Jashinist came into view. Seemed she heard him as she turned  to him as he approached.  

"Sorry, arson isn't in my allotted skill set, as for your second question I have no stake in this village. So why would I risk my neck for people that I don't know?" ~


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2014)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[White Nation]​*​
> [In the Wake of a Cult's Desolation V]​*[Liquid Time]​*
> 
> Pulling the glass of water back to his lips he takes a drink from it. Did he really just get asked if he wanted to join one of the most vile and vicious cults in the five great ninja nations? A shallow smile slipped across his lips, once upon a time he may have brought this into high consideration. Since treading the precipice of death so closely though just to be pulled back has given him a rather unique perception of life, death and the here after. Jaded eyes pull to the man before him, the owner of this little stand. Beads of sweat rolled down his face and his features were contorted into the most frightful expressions one could imagine.
> ...



Before she could answer he was gone, of course having a face full of taco seemed to hinder the process and such an answer required as little food based spittle as possible. The question was one she herself had asked at her time in the Konoha church and it was one that was met with a knowing smile and a demonstration.

The time she asked was when she was twelve, she had a keen interest for jigsaw puzzles at the time and would spend her allowance on grander and more intricate puzzles. She had even tried some of the 3D ones but preferred the regular two dimensional ones as they were more true to the jigsaw concept whilst the other seemed a step away from legos. She hated legos after stepping on them one too many times. 

The priest brought out a jigsaw puzzle and handed it to her. Excited, she opened the box but looked at it in disappointment ? it was already complete. She looked up at the priest who raised an expectant eyebrow. The answer hit her and it was the answer she would give Satoshi.


*Later*

The two stood as chaos swirled around them. The fire was spreading to some of the local houses, but they had long since been evacuated; they wept for their possessions and their hard earned achievements. They frantically pointed at their house, directing those that were trying to put out the fire of the temple to their own place. It was a weak religion. If it were a Jashin run village the fire at the church would be their only concern. To put your home above that of His Lord was?..unfathomable. Truly she had done this town a favour.

?I presume you left before I could answer in fear of angering me. I am uncertain what Jashinists you have come across before but I welcome such questions, as they prove my own faith as well as helping others with theirs.?

She cleared her throat and explained.

?The fun in life has always been the challenge. Whilst an idyllic life of no strife and no conflict is something that we all want, it is not something that will automatically given. Our Lord could have made the world perfect, tis true, but His greatest gift to us was that He made it imperfect. He gave us things to strive for ? to push ourselves towards. He also gave us an answer to the problem. Just as a puzzle is no fun if it has already been solved, so too is a puzzle that has no answer. His answer for us is to follow His teachings, to unite the world.?

?Truly Jashin is wise. Whilst we all eventually go?as you say, to Jashin?s bosom, to do so before finding the truth about life takes the fun out of it. Those that are too stubborn or too weak to see the fun to be had in this world have lost and are better being at His side as they will forever put the wrong piece in the wrong slot and will forever be unfulfilled. If they see the answer presented to them and accept it, then they will truly be living the life Jashin had intended and will revel in the joy of this world.?

?It is our job as those who follow Jashin to try to enlighten those that are ignorant. The reason I get so consumed with rage at those that preach about False Gods is that they are deliberately giving out the wrong answer to the puzzle. They are making the lives of those in this world a misery. They will never see the joy. Not truly. And?.apologies, once I start it?s difficult for me to stop.? Mion said with a smile. 

?It?s a lot to take in. Now if you would entertain me a while?.what is your answer to this world? I already know, at this moment, that it is not to follow in Jashin's teachings, but perhaps you are doing so without realizing it.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 10, 2014)

*Akane|Chunin|???*

*[???]​*​
[A Father's Sin]​
-Special Event Mission-

​
There was a sense of foreboding, a darkness that sat on one's heart. Though it is said that hindsight is twenty/twenty. If that is indeed the case why now that we look back on it, does the picture still seem a bit fuzzy? Darkness was all there was and a static seemed to sit on the air, as if it was trying to forewarn of a danger that lay just beyond the reach of the great unknown. The boundary between those things that bask in the light of day and those that crawl in the shadows. Then boom, it wasn't quite like an explosion, but what could be imagined as silent thunder seemed to roll as a blinding light covered the dank and dreary void, the abyss. A shudder, was it day already? 

Eyes slowly open, a very familiar scent fell on her nose and Akane smiled softly as she rolled to one side. Her arm fell over Mizuirono's body and she pulled the pup close to her with a grin. She just wanted five more minutes. Just five more, today could be a lazy day, couldn't it be? With a soft almost content smile Akane closed her bright crimson eyes. 

"You accepted the call." ​
Akane's eyes lightly crack and she breaths in her sister's scent, it was comforting. It was home. Turning her head slightly she looks back to her ceiling. The crisscross of wood that made it was still there and she counted the knots. "You say something mom?" the girl lowly asks pulling a hand to her face. The covers she was under rustle slightly from her arm coming from under them. Balling the hand to a fist she rubbed her eyes. "Mom?"

"Are you alright?" ​
The redhead blinked pulling the covers from her body. The small bed mat shuffled as she moved. "Go back to bed Akane, it's too early." the wolf pup whimpered snuggling back under the sheet that was piled atop her. Glancing back Akane pats her on the head, pushing that gray fur down and back with each soft pat. She giggled lightly, but remembered being asked a question, "Mom?" again the question rolled off her lips as she pulled up to her knees. Looking around she sees nothing, her room is as it normally is, small hand me down toys that were decades old handed from one generation to another were scattered across the floor. A small round mirror sat on a wall above her dresser. Even though her mother was the matriarch of this tribe, they still didn't boast a fortune. No, they were probably the poorest of the families her simply because Mizuki, her mother, and Ryota decided that the people were more important than they were.

It was kind of a tradition passed down, they honored it. Akane didn't mind, material things weren't really her thing anyway. She was a Huntress so the outdoors were her greatest joy, just behind her family that is. With a yawn the young girl pulled herself to her feet. A light grin came to her face. Stretching she for a moment she pulls her tank top of and drops it to the floor. Walking up to the dresser she pulls a drawer open. 

"So broken...."​
Akane almost jumps and her eyes wander around, nothing. A nervous grin crossed her face, it had to be her mom talking in the kitchen. Yeah, that had to be it. Her father was called to a meeting last night, so that was what it had to be.. wait. Could Hisao be home? Her smile widened as she looked her young face in the eye. On her tip toes Akane looked herself in the eyes, those bright reds sparkled. It had been a while since she saw her brother. Like her, he was being honed into what the Swamp needed him to be. For the posterity of all it was something that both siblings agreed on the most. They were to give their entire being for their home and one day Akane would lead the Huntress' and he'd lead the council of Tribes. With a renewed joy she pulled a new shirt on and slid from the mirror. In her absence two red eye remained though, dark slits cutting formed as fog grew over the sheen of the surface and they faded. 

"Your soul, is broken. So many pieces... So many fragments shattered all over." ​
With a hop Akane turns a corner rumbling into the kitchen. Her mother at the small pot belly stove looks over to her, "You're up early Akane, are you sick?" is asked, which brought a bit of confusion to the girl, breakfast was just getting started. She could have sworn that it was later. Her mom pulls a strand of dark red hair from her face and looks to her daughter. "So, how many seasons have passed Akane?" is asked while she cracked an egg to fry up for her daughter. "Nine mom!" is replied as she skipped around the table. She was happy that she'd get to set it up so they could eat. "Wouldn't that be ten today?" is asked while she seasoned the food. 

Akane grinned, it was ten today! She'd have met Mizuirono four seasons ago today! That meant it was her birthday in outsider terms.      

"Stand before me. And one by one... I'll show you all the facade that you place. The horrid truth of your existence."  ​
Akane almost dropped the plate in her hands, again she glances across the room. "Did you say something mom?" is asked, maybe she was just so happy that she was ten that she missed what was said. Her mom looked from her cooking to her daughter and shook her head, "No Akane, but while I think about it. Your father has something planned tonight since you and Mizuirono are a season older." is replied. Akane perks up at hearing that Ryota would be back tonight. "Will Hisao be coming home too?" Looking up she dropped the plate. Her mother was spattered across the far wall, blood and guts hanging from every nook and cranny. Her head sizzled on the heat of the stove with a look of absolute horror plastered on her features. Akane screamed closing her eyes. 

Starting to run she pulls her hands to her face, but is caught. Fighting she tried to pry herself free of the monster's grip, "Akane! Akane! Are you okay?" a familiar voice pulled the girl's tear soaked eyes from her palms, her mother was kneeling  beside her arm around her. Akane looks pass her to the stove and wall, everything was back to normal. Like what she'd seen she didn't at all. "I, I'm okay mom. I guess I just startled myself." is replied but she pulled the woman into a firm hug. She couldn't put her finger on it. Something just seemed off  "What's going on out here?" is yawned, seemed Akane's screaming had waken her sister who now walked into the kitchen with the sheets still clung to her back.

"I need to tell you the truth about Ryota. You have to know what dad did."​--


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 10, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
FEARS MADE REAL, PART I
_____________________________________












The world faded into Ren's eyes like a blood-mist haze. A myriad of images blurred and span; visions of the past, present and future. The Houki fell through the aether, coldness and wisps of darkness swirling all around him. Then it all took shape. The images blended together, slotting together like a jigsaw. Even in his daze-like state, Ren knew what the scene was. It was hauntingly familiar. The phantom of a past that he wanted to escape.

It was his household, eight years ago. The start of the period where everything went downhill.  It was a scene which he remembered with crystal clarity; one that had been carved into his mind like a deep scar. Streaks of light dashed in through the blinds of the window, cascading around the skeleton-like figure of his mother in a way that made him have to squint. Ren sniffed. The air still smelled of stale dust and stagnation. 

"Ren. I, your mother, have lost the fight..." she spoke firmly. Her voice, despite everything that had happened to her, was still strong. 

He stayed silent. Lisanna carried on, her jaw looking like it was coming close to dislocation with every movement she made. Ren wished she would stop. "Remember these words, Ren. From now on, no mistakes can be made. Don't listen to anyone. Don't trust anyone. Our path is one that can only be walked alone..." she recited to him, each word ominously echoing in the room. 

---

The scene swam away, then faded back. It was  the same room, but colder. Another year gone and winter had returned.  And, with it, his mother's condition had gotten worse. Her face was as  ghostly pale, slashed with stress and gaunt with illness. Her legs  dangled over the seat of her wheelchair, lifeless like a doll's. But her  eyes continued to burn with an icy fire; passionate yet cold at the  same time. 

"Mom, I won the shuriken throwing competition yesterday. There were four others from the clan, and I beat them all," Ren said, the scroll certifying his win clutched between his two hands. Only one of many he had participated in the past few months. 

His mother looked up, a glimmer of a smile shining through her brazen face, and for just a brief moment he could see the beauty that Lisanna used to have. "That's good, son. I feel myself getting better each time you visit me. Nothing brings greater joy to your mother than seeing you perform to the best of your abilities, Ren," she continued to beam.

Lisanna's face turned to the window. "Your father has left me. Your sister has left me. You... are the only one I have left now. The only one who I can count on," she said, her voice little more than a faint whisper in the chilly air.

"_That's right... I'm the only one who mother has left. I need to keep winning for her sake._" 

---

Today was the day of his graduation exam from the academy. A small test was given; a display of ninjutsu, taijutsu, genjutsu, shurikenjutsu, teamwork and tactical know how in front of the examiners and any parents who had come to watch. Today was also the day his mother had finally left the confines of their house, to watch Ren on the 'big day', as she called it. 

Everything had gone well. His raiton ninjutsu dazzled the examiners, his nintaijutsu shot his points through the roof, the counter he had developed against illusions was more than enough to compensate for his weakness, all his shurikens had hit their mark and he had aced the intelligence portion of the exams. 

---

She swung the palm of her hand against Ren's face. 

Her hand, despite her body weathering away, still hurt. He looked down at the ground and bit back the pain. "What did I tell you about your stance?! Your armpit should have been tucked in and your legs should be two centimetres apart! Every movement you make should be _immaculate_!" His mother screeched, then delivered another stroke.

Lisanna continued. "How are you meant to suceed your father if you are so weak?! Do you not hear what the others say about me? They mock me behind my back! Me, once the greatest kunoichi the clan had ever seen, reduced to this..." Her eyes lowered to her legs, then back at Ren, the sight of her emaciated state adding fuel to her rage. 

With splindly fingers clutched around the handle, Lisanna raised her cane and smashed it across his face, raiton chakra edging the tip. Blood seaped down from Ren's face as the boy stumbled back, a hand to the area where she had struck. He glared upwards at his mother and caught the cane with the next stroke. She pulled back, but Ren's grip only tightened, until the palms of his hands were dripping with blood and the wooden surface of the cane crushed. 

"How dar--"

"How dare I? Everything I did was to make you happy. Even though I wanted to relax like every other kid in my class or to hang out with Makoto-san, even though you always scolded me at the slightest mistake, I always held it in. Do you know why? It's because I wanted _you_ to feel better," he seethed and turned his face up.

"Where do you have the gall to call me out on my mistakes? I'm not the one who got complacent and got his legs mangled in a mission. I'm not the one who married a man just for his power and then tried to usurp him when he moved on. I'm not the one who fucked up his life and is trying to force his failures onto his son. Everything I've done until now... was to make you feel better. But people like you..."

Ren glared and released the grip on the cane. "Are better off dead." 

That was the last time I ever spoke to my mother. 
​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 10, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Steaming Vexation
__________________________________

I set my pace out into the changing room, allowing North to take the  lead. Our time here was cut a little short but I didn't mind, I wanted  to get back into my clothes as soon as possible. We approached our  correct lockers and entered our individual numbers, opening the long  doors that held our clothes. We both dried our bodies off accordingly,  discarding the towels upon finishing. Once again North finished way  before I could even finish putting on my normal clothes, but as expected  my armor took the longest to put on. The finishing touch had been my  belt, which draped around my shoulder, down to my waist, and then around  my waist, holding my sheath and my mask.

We made our way to the  door for when I heard a noise, very slight, behind me. I turned my head  but saw nothing, just the curtains leading to the hot springs that  swayed due to the wind. I could feel North's eyes focus on me, almost as  if she wanted to tell me that no one was there. I didn't want to start  up another argument so I just turned back towards the door, accepting  the fact that it could be my imagination. North opened the door and the  two of us walked into the main room.

It was almost as we left it  last, it was quiet, the desk still messy with papers, and the walls with  insistent cracks. Despite the eery look this place was rather relaxing,  until I suspected we had some sort of stalker. With that said I only  had one question on my mind; where's the women who runs this place? I  approached the desk and rang the bell, but even after a minute she  didn't appear. I sighed and went behind the desk, rummaging through the  files looking for the hourly rate. Once I found the sheet I looked at  the time and noticed that, according to the clock, we had only stayed in  there for seventeen minutes. Not only that, but we had to pay for the  full hour. I placed down the necessary Ryo for the two of us and we made our way out to the streets. 

"I have this map of possible prison locations, but we won't have any way of confirming them until we reach them."

"So what do you say we do?"

"We'll take back roads for now, avoid as many interactions with strangers as possible; we don't want to be seen by any potential witnesses."

"That makes sense, where's the closest location to us?"

"Actually  it seems rather close to us, all we have to do is take a left down that  alley and then take a right to a building with a basement, that will be  our first location."

I folded the map back up and placed  it in the little pouch attached to my belt. We looked out to the streets  which was still littered with trash and debris, along with a small poor  population which were all strangely heading towards the center of the  city. I had no idea what was going on but I accepted the fact that this  would probably be our best chance to strike. 

However upon  entering the alley I could smell something sweet among all the dust and  dirt. What was it, honey? It smelled good, but as the intensity of the  smell increased my vision became blurry. My footing became stumbled and I  looked up; the sky was no longer colored blue but yellow, the ground  below me was dissolving with every step I made. I wanted to stop walking  as I felt like I was going to fall straight through but I couldn't, as I  would fall regardless either way. I knew this wasn't normal, from what I  assumed this was genjutsu, but before I could do anything to dispell it  my entire mind went blank.

By the time I came to I could feel a  sudden shaking, almost as if I were experiencing a small earth quake.  However as my senses returned to me I realized it wasn't a physical  shake, but the cheers of the towns people. They were so loud and  invigorating that I could swear that there were thousands of them just  near by. I tried to move my arms but a loud shackling sound resounded in  the small room; with the cold metal resting against my wrists I could  only assume my hands were chained up behind my back. Furthermore the  bars in the only open wall told me that we were thrown in jail. Of  course my sword had been taken from its sheath.

I took a look  behind me to see that North was already awake, with her arms behind her  back in a similar fashion. Luckily my legs weren't restricted so I stood  up and made my way over to her. She had a somber look in her eyes, one  that told me she wasn't even paying attention to what I was doing. It  seemed as if she was too focused on what was to come rather than what  our current predicament is; but since she had been awake for longer than I had been I only assumed she knew more than me. I rest against the cold stone wall which she was against, looking to her and asking:

"When did you wake up?"

"Just a few minutes before you did...I'm assuming we both fell for the same genjutsu."

"Yeah...I...Do you know why we were detained?"

"No, but I've heard some sort of announcer say that they're going to do public executions of the prisoners. If that's the case then you'll be-"

"No that doesn't matter, we need to get out of here."

"These chains seem to restrict a certain amount of use of chakra. I could normally transform my body into water but I can't right now. I'm limited...Besides even if I could I wouldn't be able to live with myself by abandoning you here. We have to-"

"Find a way out?"

A  man's voice shot into our cell. Appearing out from the darkness came a  short but young man, with a devilish smile crossing his face. He  approached our cell, placing both hands on the bars of our cells, just  staring at us. This presence, I could tell that he was the one spying on  us earlier. I wasn't wrong, but I wasn't able to catch him. Due to that we were in the predicament now.

"Why did you take us in? What have we done wrong?"

"Since  you're going to die soon I might as well tell you. There have been a  few tasked to track outsiders ever since the attack; I was one of them. I  followed you to the hot springs and got the combination out of the  worker there. I looked through your stuff and found your two mission  reports; from there I switched out your map and layed out my plan."

Two  mission reports? So that means he didn't see my third one? Depending on  which ones he saw that would be good for either me, or the village, but  he didn't seem to let on which ones I had been tasked with. I needed to  figure out what he saw, as the third and most important mission could  be compromised if he figured it out. North looked at me a little  confused, taking in his second statement.

"Two missions? What doe-"

"So, what did you get us on?"

"What  did I get you on? You're planning on breaking prisoners out from our  confinements. Those same men that brought ruin and destruction to not  only the village but our people. We wanted to enact quick justice,  executing them almost immediately, but we'll throw you two up there  first. I sign to not mess with us any longer. Too bad your other mission  seemed rather harmless, Jashin girl. If you only attempted to recruit  that blue haired bitch next to you then we wouldn't be in this predicament."

"Jashin? Recruitment? Aurora, what the hell is he tal-"

"We can't focus on that right now; what matters is that-"

"Right now? You are not getting out of this alive. You both have very short time to live so I'd recommend getting everything out in the open now."

I  stopped for a moment and wondered what we could do in this situation. I  had never been chakra restricted before but I felt that even if I was  my body would still react as if I had chakra. It's different than being  out of chakra, and as soon as my body part was severed chakra would be  active in that portion; my body in that instant would explode into  butterflies and then I would be free. But is the same said for North and  her water ability? If not then I would have to hope they execute me  first so we can actually counter attack. 

"Where is my sword?"

"Don't worry, we're going to be auctioning it off later to a safe home today. Not that it matters to you because you'll be dead by then."

The  man turned, obviously done talking to us after putting up with our  constant questions he hadn't need to answer. We had to find some way out  of this whole predicament, it couldn't be too hopeless. I would prefer  not rely on chance on possibly not dying by being beheaded, but if there  was another way to escape then we had to take it. Unfortunately nothing came to mind, so I had to just admit my plan to North.

"What the hell did he mean?"

"Listen-...Once  we get out of this mess I'll explain everything to you, but until then  just...I- I don't know. We have to accept what is happening to us, but  we will live. Whatever you do, make sure you're as compliant as  possible. I need to be the one to be executed first."​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 10, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Below Zero
__________________________________

The blood ran into my sheath, and despite not wanting to spill any more blood onto their wooden ground I didn't want the smell to invade my sheath. I turned to the man who had a horrified look on his face, I relinquished my bloody sword from its sheath and ran it  through both of their arm restraints. Regardless, the man still held the same look of contempt as I turned away, looking around the room. I had no idea where the closest bathroom was, but I wasn't going to wash my sword in the kitchen, that would be unsanitary for them.

"Where can I wash my sword? I'll clea-"

"What have you done?"

"What have I done? I saved your life. All of our lives. Now if you don't mind, where is the bathr-"

"You could have dealt with this in a better way, you didn't need to resort to _murder_."

What was it with everyone? Every time I save someone from the brink of death they always criticize me; why do they care so much if I kill these horrible people? They didn't care that they held a knife to my neck. They didn't hesitate to kill me, so why should I to them? If I left them alive they could have returned and attacked them, attacked me; there was no way I would let them be able to do that, anything they harm from that point on would be on my shoulders.

"You don't have to like what I did, but I did save both you and your wife's lives. Now, where can I wash up?"

I noticed a hesitation in his eye, as he looked over to his wife almost to see for a confirmation. He knew that I was right, that it would be his own blood spilled on the ground if it weren't for me. He had to realize that I was in the right, that killing these men was right. That's just how our world worked. Begrudgingly he admitted:

"Go down the hall and take the second door to your left. There's a bathroom there, but once you finish washing your sword you have to...dispose of the bodies and clean the floors."

I only nodded and made my way to the bathroom. It was a bit smaller than I liked but it would have to do. I brought my sword under the faucet and took the nearby rag, cleaning it of the red gooey liquid that stuck to it. After about a minute I was sure that all the blood was off, so I took a quick look inside my sheath, turning it upside down into the sink as a small trail of blood trickled out. Once I was sure there was no more I placed my sword back into the sheath and made my way to the main room.

Even though he said I had to take care of the bodies, he had already dragged three of the five to the door. I sighed, dragging the fourth one to the door, where he went to go get the fifth body. Once done I swung the door open and dragged the first body out into the snow, as a small red trail followed. Reaching the cliff side that I climbed up I swung the body off the edge, and watched it fall a few miles down to the bottom. I repeated the process for the remaining bodies, until there was a small bloody mess at the bottom of the hill. With how hard it was snowing I was sure they would all be covered in about two days, so they wouldn't have to look at it for much longer.

Re-entering the building though my nose quenched. The stench of their blood had started to fill the aroma of the room, giving it that horrid iron smell. I tried my best not to breathe as I made my way to the kitchen, filling a bucket up with soap and water, grabbing a sponge while I was at it. Luckily these wood floors didn't seem to be absorbing the blood all that quickly, so upon starting it was rather easy to scrub away; but as it went on I had to put a little more effort into it. At the end of it all though my elbow started to hurt. But with almost no help and five giant puddles of blood, this was to be expected.

Upon finished I returned the bucket of water to the kitchen and placed the sponge to the sink. One look to the husband and wife told me that, while they appreciated my work, they felt as though I had overstayed my welcome. I made a hefty sigh, making my way to the door. I didn't look them in the eye, but I admitted:

"Thank you for having me."

"You know, as gratitude for saving our lives we'll be giving you this."

He said suddenly, it was a piece of metal that shone brightly. I questioned what it was until after I remembered why I was sent here. I picked it up, while questioning:

"How did yo-"

"We saw your mission statement when we picked you up and took your clothes. We figured this is what you were looking for. That's why we didn't want to give it up."

"Oh...Thank you."

He handed it to me and I gladly accepted. I didn't want to say anything else because I didn't want to retread on the subject of me killing people. Putting it in my little pouch I gave a smile to both the man and the wife and opened the door. No other words were said between the two of us but I hoped that I could count on them if I needed their help again.

-LT END-
​


----------



## Laix (Nov 10, 2014)

♔
- ESCAPE YOUR PRISON -
EDIE​After what felt like days upon days of slumber, my eyes finally awakened to a blinding white light. They have to adjust at first; it's so sharp, casting such a blur over me that it dazes me at first. Last I remembered, I was walking through downtown Konoha going about my  daily business, trying to find a cute dress for the Chūnin Exam  celebration party. I was with... Who was I with? Suzume, yes I was with  Suzume. I was enjoying her company after being away from her for so  long, seeing that cheerful grin on her face and the look of admiration  in her eyes. But then it was all ripped forcefully away from me. I tried  to cling at the fibers of it but it was no use. Before I even knew it, I  was imprisoned in this realm.

Once I've collected myself however, I can see what predicament I've gotten myself into. 

I'm in a bedroom, laying on a bed. It's a Queen-sized bed, one fit for royalty herself yet I felt so insignificant underneath it's magenta satin covers. My head is propped on a thick, frilled pillow with dozens upon dozens of soft toys littered across the end of my bed. Wait, this is familiar. Very familiar. This is my bedroom but something is different. This shade of pink is awful, there's no way I would have it decorate my bed. The magazines I've covered and been featured that are usually pinned to my left wall are missing along with the floor mirror that rests besides. Hell, I don't remember having _any_ toys on my bed, let alone this many. That was a habit I'd long grown out of.

Wait, that's it.

A habit I'd long grown out of... A habit I'd long grown out... of.

Rising from my bed, I plopped my feet on to the ground where I could tell something was different about my body. My level of sight was much, much lower. I'm not the tallest girl but I was definitely taller than my raised mattress, so why was I barely a foot taller? Eyes glancing down to my hands, they noticed my once long, manicured nails were now much shorter and rounder like little sausages. Then I realized the weight on my chest was gone; I tried to cup my breasts but there was nothing there! Flat like a washboard. Just as I suspected, I was no longer a seventeen year old girl. Given the state of my bedroom and a rough estimate based on my appearance, I was perhaps seven or eight years old. However, even if I looked like an innocent little child I certainly didn't have the mindset. I was capable of thinking like my old self which was good enough at least. 

Seeing there was little point in hanging around, I left my nostalgic bedroom where the alluring smell of sizzling bacon and fried eggs floated past my little button nose, leading me down the grand staircase to the kitchen.

"Alisa-chan, are you cooking something?" I asked, surprised at the words that came out. What I intended to say was something less pathetic but this genjutsu or world or whatever the hell it is appears to be acting like a filter, changing my willed wording into something more suitable to the era. Irritating it was but as long as the point was made, I didn't care.

The little pitter-patter of my bare feet against the tiled flooring echoed along the hallway to the kitchen, my soft pink nightgown almost dragging along the floor from it's extreme length. I turned the corner and finally reached the kitchen to see it was exactly the same as I expected, with modern appliances and a white, country wood design for the marble-top counters.

"Alisa-chan?" I repeated her name, curving my head around the corner. "Alisa-chan! Are you here?"

"Oh, it's you Edie! You're awake."

I paused, completely froze on the spot. My heart jumped from regular to thumping against my chest in an instant as the sweat began to build on my forehead. I couldn't be certain but I think I just heard a voice that I haven't heard in many, _many_ years. Walking further into the expansive kitchen, I headed around the island towards the double-stove, the source of the smoke and smell of a cooked breakfast. The first thing I saw was a pair of slender, Caucasian legs slipped into a pair of black peep-toe heels. Moving along her legs, my eyes traveled upwards, widening the higher they went as the reality of this illusion began to set in. A navy pinafore dress over a cream, cashmere sweater with a bracelet of expensive pearls around her wrist. 

The clothes, the warm aura, the cheerful voice that always made you feel safe. There was no way I could ignore the facts being presented before me.

This woman was indeed my _mother_.

"You look like you've just seen a ghost dear," She chuckled, hitting the nail on the head better than she even realized. A master of the kitchen, she tossed the eggs into the air before catching them flawlessly in her oiled pan, preceding to set it back to stove. My mother, the woman who died nearly ten years ago was stood right before me cooking breakfast like everything was fine and dandy, like nothing had changed at all! I didn't know if I wanted to lash out at her in rage at the situation or just enjoy the time I had with her, even if it was questionable.

Unsure how to respond to her comment, my mind then thought of the men of my family. If Mom was here, than surely my brother would be too, right? And what about my Father?

"I'm back from the store, honey!"

A strangely cheerful tone belonging to a noticeably youthful Father of mine rang through the kitchen followed by the setting down of bags. Entering from the hallway was Natsu Nakano, wearing a very casual white shirt and blue jeans that was a far cry from the suits I almost always saw him wearing. It was such a bewildering thing just to see my Father dressed for something other than making money that it was actually rather funny in a sad way.

My Mother Shira turned around and gave Natsu an affectionate peck on the cheek. He then pulled her into a twirl, wrapping his arms around his stomach as he gave her a deeper kiss on the lips. Naturally I looked away with a sneer just as any child would at seeing their parents be romantic, but there was a huge difference between me and regular children that meant my mind quickly readjusted to the situation at hand. For them, it was a reality. It was the truth, it was real. For me? 

This was lies. Utter, utter lies.

Natsu noticed me, something he hardly did in my seventeen years of life. Then adding to the confusion already experienced, he scooped me up into his arms and raised me to the air. Being a child in this realm, I let out fits of giggles and childish laughter, my cheeks a rosy red from smiling so much. I don't think he'd ever lifted me like this. I had no idea he was actually this strong, capable of juggling an eight year old girl so casually in the air. Dare I say my slimy father actually had some muscle definition. Did he work out in this world?

"You're looking a bit moody but I see the rocket cheers you up, as usual."

I blinked at his comment. "The... rocket?" Did he just name a game he plays with me? Other than sadistic mind games I don't think we've ever cracked out the Monopoly boards.

"Come on, put her down. Breakfast is almost ready."

Natsu did just that, ruffling up my hair before heading over to the cupboards to grab some glasses and plates. There was one burning question on my mind however, like a gap in this story that should be filled.

"Wait, where's Alisa-chan?"

My mother gave me a bewildered look.

"Alisa? Who's that?"​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 10, 2014)

[T R A N S P A R E N T Code]​<"What Color Are You?">
-Act I-​I don't take any real interest in the ambiguous words that entered my eyes upon my awakening, all  I could think of was how much of an annoyance I was in over having been kidnapped. I'm suppose to be the sole member of Silent Honors, just how blatant had my weakness been for a situation like this to occur? It wasn't just my of discipline that poked at my mind, but the horrible fact that other people had been mentioned, allowed my to come to the conclusion that I wasn't the only one swiped away from my own home. 

It's unlike me, but I'm quite upset at the moment, I start to pull at whatever is restraining me, but I can't do that as I'm blinded by a world of light. I can feel my body swirling and spinning like my chair was hooked onto some sort of crazed carnival ride, but my own stubbornness stops me from vomiting. I frantically struggle against my restraints and the moment later, I break free.

No that isn't it, the chair, the restraints and everything else was now gone and I was somehow on my feet in the middle of a wide open field. The cold breeze sways my hair and attention behind me, turning me towards an unpleasant scene. 

"A funeral?"

That's what I saw, in the center of this open green land was a small monument in black surrounded by empty chairs. The main focal point of course had been the coffin with words scribed on it. I squint my eyes as I slowly walk closer, to what slightly peaks at my interest. 

"I must be in some sort illusion by that mad man. I'm not much interested in games, I'll find a way to-"

My mouth freezes like ice as the name that appears on the casket. Even as my own green bangs almost block from vision, I can make out the name written on the coffin of the deceased.......The name was my own....

My short fret only lasts the smallest of seconds, for instead of falling into the snare of fear like most world, my only reaction was one of disgust. My disappointment mirrors my movement as I shrug and move a single hand nonchalantly into my pocket.

"If this is to try to frighten me by using death, you chose the wrong kunoichi,"

I paused while speaking to a certain individual despite no one else being there. I honestly did not care for what was given to me in a grand display,

"It doesn't matter if I die, no matter how gruesome of away. What makes 'me' isn't this physical body. It's the meaning that I have, and the meaning that I created throughout my life. That sort of nonphysical thing can't be destroyed no matter what,"

My eyes glare into the vast of nothingness in the clear sky. Similar to what I spoke, I can't see my target but I'm sure my words and intentions are able to make contact wherever he is. 

"It's really ashame,"

What I hear isn't the voice of the kidnapper from before but a totally different male voice. I quickly turn to face him and from what else I can see, the other compatriot speaking with him. They walk towards my direction, in other words where the coffin is while not noticing me,

"The girl didn't have any friends, relatives or even acquaintances that could make it to this funeral. I simply came out of pity,"

The funeral is happening now? The oddness of the empty seats around me becomes more and more aware. Was this an attempt to put me into the pits on lonliness?......It's too late for that, I already know the penalties my path will take me. I'm not worried over not having any friends, the only ally I need is my _honor_. However the moment I think of those powerful thoughts, the words flying from that man's mouth-

"What's even worse, she didn't seem to have any accomplishments."

-Stabs into my heart....
What?

"She never had a job, no noticeable goals, she didn't help anyone, she had no devotions. There_ wasn't a single trace of a mark she left in this world_. She was just living life numbly. It may sound harsh to say, but it was as if her life was _devoid of any meaning_,"

My mind starts malfunctioning for just a split second as something I seriously seriously did not want to hear, wedged itself inside the gears of my head. My mouth, like a broken tape, replays the last words painfully recorded in my mind,

"Devoid of meaning?"​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 10, 2014)

_Mold The Future_
_Rosuto's Fortunate Gamble: The Pope Of Jashin_​
An invitation. 

Something he couldn't refuse either. At the annals of nowhere, in a land forbid by man there were statues that conducted themselves towards the heavens. Here, where the clouds were among the land, was where Rosuto have been escorted by men whom went to the trouble of personally requesting his favor. The child's mind was at a blur, the brand of the card had to be a fake, it had to be trap. Because in his life time he had never expected a man of such great power to call him personally. It wasn't a matter of restraint either, it wasn't a matter of a trail. It was matter of obtaining an ends which would delve into both's interests. Something Rosuto had been fighting for the entirety of his rogue life. Walking up the amassing amount of stairs which lead ever higher into a mountain, laced on velvet carpeting that traced it's corners with golden leather, it could be told by the fabric however that this wasn't simply bought, but tailored specifically by a masterful artist of such caliber. With each several step at the corners where guards dressed in shinobi war attire standing still and at the ready. Eyes straight, cloaked in the ANBU mask to protect their image. 

See, if we were to explain the influx this man had in the world then it would be rather poor because our minds wouldn't be able to fully process it. This is no wealthy benefactor, nor is this a Kage. This is not an average King or Queen, this man held the world at his finger tips. A power so maddeningly incredible that Rosuto had to fear it. The difference between this man and Mao himself... Was that Mao worked in the shadows. While this was a public figure to the world. Upon reaching the end of the flight of stairs, the man stopped ahead and halted Rosuto by pushing him so that he wouldn't move further form his position. Staring into his eyes with blatant anger crossing his line of vision, Rosuto returned set glare. As if warning the man silently which only caused them to brawl with their eye sight. While the other closed himself to the large gates before him, the other two guards stationed on the wall began to walk across a circle that stood beneath their feet.

Creating a formation within the circle, their hand began to sign, with absolute caution, and precise movements, the door opened after the seal had been preformed, a large thud. As if something released the door, or more to this case, grasped the doors. From within, two stone giants held the doors through and anchor, which allowed them to freely pull open these embellishments with the ease of breathing provided that three selected members of set performed an ideal amount of seals. This was but how important this man was that his protection came before everything else. The world rested in his shoulders and this was little compared to the truth of the matter. 

The man standing in front of Rosuto cocked his head, ushering him towards the hall. Faces of men, important men adorned the walls which each holding a specific date under their name and face. A long trek towards the end, while pedestals held items belonging to set individual in each painting filled the gap and information gathered also portrayed in a small tablet of solid gold. Once again the two were brought to a stop, by a door that wasn't as large, but still didn't pale in comparison. Looking at the boy their hands met the door and pushed open into a large space, in the foreground where colored crystal windows with the faces of the most prominent of shinobi, also symbolism he had seen but never truly belief, follow by their depictions of deities. 

_"Move. It time about time you meet with him." _

Upon such order, Rosuto took his first step, gulping the anxiety he moved forward into the center of the room. Halting, the light that emanated from the window gave this decrepit old figure a shade of luminescence, a laughter escaped his breath as his amber colored eyes protruded from his stare, turning, he witnessed his presence and had exalted the name of his lord. 

_"Praise he who has answer my prayers!" _

Rosuto remained silent. This was something he rarely saw, especially in such circumstances. Remember... The man who requested his order was not a man of simple
wealth. Power of any man you know would not rival the power and influence this man held. He was none other than...

"The Pope..." 

"Indeed I am. I thank you graciously for attending my invitation, sonny boy." 

As it was customary, Rosuto lowered his knee and bowed his head to his presence, he couldn't do anything else, because this was the home to both irreversible salvation. Or irrefutable death. The Pope of one of the most hidden, yet powerful sects in the entire world. The man who ushers the law of Jashin himself, with the insignia of the immortals under his feet. The very cycle that Rosuto had begun searching about had now arrived at a silver platter. As if watched, blessed by a devilish group of cynic murder. However, before him stood the clear example of a kindly old man. Rasp voice, as he steps were short, precise and wondered with every detail placed. His strength escaped him in physically, but still his soul radiated. Rosuto was questioning, awed... Such a presence called for him personally. Such an exceedingly powerful entity.  

"I am not worth of your blessings, Pope. I am but a tainted Rogue." 

"Ah yes. Your status. Indeed, you're sin's incarnation. But listen deary, I have come with a proposition. One that would require a man with such prowess and talents such as yourself."

"With all the respect you deserve, Sir Pope. Why would you need of someone like me? 

The pope stroke his beard, walking towards the boy with patience only given that to a man who's been handed the world to. He rose his hand, telling the boy to stand upon his feet. His eyes locking on set, while his hands grasped his shoulders and a smile birthed on his rugged mien.

"All men can be granted absolution, my son. You are no different. The caliber of your wit has granted you an audience with me, because I had recognized you to be an essential part of a greater plan. I will give you purpose, one of that which will fuel your soul with that which you need most. With that which you desire." 

Again, no words escaped him. This man held a certain power with his action, a certain charm. Although the boy questioned his merits, he believed this man had to have some evil within his heart, it was evident that he himself was nothing compared to this man's flourishing speak. 

"I will grant you the power you require, if you would help me to move on to the future." 

"What?"

"With the Sawari Neko at your disposal, I will assign a Task Force. One that will be composed of sinners like yourself. A deniable asset of shinobi that will work for me to bring justice to this world. A justice that will inevitably bring us closer to a prosperity we all desire. Undertaking high-risk black ops missions in exchange for the church's support in expunging your record and offering you protection in the form of immunity. Your group will operate out of the Shinobi Religious Infantry, under my directorship. Thus, this squad's existence helps to explain why you will be able to roam free without having men tracking you down."

Rosuto was speechless... how to answer such a gift. Was he really about to accept such a boon? Was this real?

"On top of that... I will help you build the land of Eien Machi in your name."

"WHAT!?"


----------



## Chronos (Nov 10, 2014)

*Continued*

Rosuto jumped at the chance. He couldn't refuse, he couldn't just say no to this power to this status he would gain. Above the law, above the world. He will work under the most powerful man. The door flew open, opportunity made its presence before his eyes. Something he had yearned for had finally been handed to him with the ease of a single audience. Word escaped him, baffled he couldn't possibly think of a better offer. He would be granted asylum under the guise of something that couldn't be refused. He would obtain the freedom of a man who works under a village. His prowess would grow under his influence and on top of that he would be granted the required solitude he so needs. The clarity of mind he so longed for. A moment of solitude away from what cause him grief... the power to overcome that which stands as a whole in his road. With waves of blood paving his future, he would have to denounce a part of himself. Something he's been keeping intact so closely in his chest. Something not even Mao Motonashi could swipe from his hands. 

A choice...

One that will rule out the questioning of a battered, fragile, fragmented heart. And with it... He will gain the absolution that was promised to him. With this sacrifice, he would revive the broken land he had to strive to keep protected. With the status he would gain. He'll become more than a simple Rogue. 

"What would you have me do?"

The man, with hands placed on the child's shoulders gripped ever tighter. A smile crossing those wrinkled features. Upon a single gaze into Rosuto's eyes the Pope realized the pattern his mind had formed. He witnessed the resolution of a boy that had witnessed hell rise before his eyes. And had soldier through the unwanted. That stigma that would lead normal men to their knees, men who are driven, stronger, larger, much more powerful than him to their unrestricted insanity. This child had assimilated such, and had made a part of his strength, with such determination oozing from his pores. Rocking the child back and forward as a gesture of acceptance, of happiness.  Yes indeed, another plan in motion. 

"With you and your squad... All I ask is that you do what you have been doing, which is Jashin's will. The lord works in mysterious ways and his will is in all of us. You may not know it but you have been a mighty acolyte of his and will continue to be. Jashin's blessings have given you sharp eyes and a keen intellect but he has given me a sight beyond sight, and with that vision it is clear to me you are just the man needed for the job of dispatching a most foul and odious scourge. Listen deary, what we are up against, it is the vanguard of humanity's moral decay, you are the one who will carry out Jashin's will. You are the one who will stop this mockery of the Lord's passion, you will be the bolt of lightning by which we smite those who call themselves immortal."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 10, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
Escape Your Prison​

His words furious, his anger boiling. The boy had been facing the facade of his life time. A perfectionist mother whom cared only about status. The pride of a broken soul, a broken image passed down to the son. Heart molded into a seething hatred towards the imperfection. To the unruly... A boy marked throughout life with only one goal. 

"Your bane... Perfectionism. The form of that of a woman who can't stand, a woman so fragile that even her bones cause her pain. A gruesome end. Living entirely under the guise of a title, a status. Dreams of which will never harbor light. Her hatred for a man whom she herself had tried to surpass had led her to her own demise. The sin's of the father, the weight of the mother. All soon inherited towards the son."

The voice echoes in space, a tick that itched on the back of the child's mind. But placed the woman who eyes witnessed rebellion. The very which she had brought upon herself and her family. The idea, the spectacle of witnessing power escape her grasps had left her at awe. Her anger rose, question such a defiant demeanor. 

"This truth... Your anger towards your mother, toward the creature she formed."

The man's image has now formed, slowly taking shape from a mere gust of icy wind to the culmination of his figure. Towering above the woman who still witnessed the eyes of a child who she raised to become excellent. A failure withing the machine she had brought to the world. The man knelled on his feet, as his fingers stroked the woman's cheek with tender care. Unaware of his presence however, as if watching beyond the figure, beyond his physical image, her eyes still focused on Ren Houki. 

"Yet... Witness the climax of your effort through the passing. Your beliefs, your ideals, your prowess. These training had formed you into what you are today, into the respected shinobi of the intelligence department of Konoha. The woman who you so hate... has placed something withing you that you will never be willing to accept. And with that, you facade begins a new. The neglect that you and your mother are one in the same. Not simply by blood."

The man stands, placing his hand on his fedora, fixing it to hide the image of his eyes, the veil of darkness began to emanate from his aura. Trembling, almost as a reaction of the world noticing a powerful force, in an instance of time there was a flicker, a time where reality had warped before the very eyes of Ren Houki. A flash, a disturbance. Much like a static that had interrupted the signal that bind him to the illusion of moments past. The recurring images that played continuously, almost repulsively withing the cycle of the Man's mind had played through like a screen. Fading into obscurity after turning to face the child. Pacing with diligent calmness exuding from his being. He soon rested his arm upon Ren Houki's chest. 

Piercing, with a loud crash. Flesh could be heard squirming from withing the child's ears. Soon from withing, the man pulled. From the hidden annals of his soul something dark had been making its home. Something repressed, something powerful. Soon after, the pain began to increase, his soul was literally becoming severed. As he pulled, yanked, severed a remnant of his spirit. A sphere soon came out of him, one radiating static, the core of his soul. It poured on the ground... from it a figure began to form. A human that bubbled, boiled into existence. 

A woman, younger, with eyes of intense amber, the shade of her sclera as black as night. Her eyes fixed into the boy whom stood before him. 

"This is her. You prison made manifest."


----------



## Harth (Nov 10, 2014)

Jotai Nojo

The mission, Jotai learned, was to find some homeless guy who was using chakra to climb walls and flash people.  He had been dubbed Spider-man, and needed to be brought in.  "So beat up a homeless guy.  Got it." As they made there way to the train station Jotai noticed a group of saspitious men but didnt give a secong geuss about them because he was distracted by theoncomegroup of people comeing from the staions direction.


The train was a large steam one, and Jotai had actually never been on one before.  The two genin stepped onto the train and sat down at a booth, using a fold-out table to go over a map of the Land of Skyscrapers.  He had never been there, but it was easy to find out where one was when you could run to the top of a skyscraper. Just the thought of them made his mind wonder at all the buildings to manuver and new places to declare his badassery. While thinking he notice for a split second the same figures but was lost in the crowded train car.


Jotai almost didn't see the men get onto the train before they vanished.  He ducked under the table quickly, joining Koda on the ground.  The two of them formulated a plan and waited for a time to strike.  Jotai was getting ansy.  He was ready to kick an ass through the owner's face.  He looked up when Koda fired two needles into one of the mens' face and deploy smoke.  He guessed that was his cue. He raun up to the closest guy and upper cut tp break his gaurd and continue to a right hook to his nose.  As he ran, he roared with a shaking level of anger and shouted "Hey hey hey hey hey hey!  I'm the pinnacle of masculinity and badassery in all of Kirigakure!  When they talk about Kiri's badass ninja, a man of pure tenacity and sex appeal, they're talkin' about me!  Just who do the hell do you think I AM?!?!"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 11, 2014)

Ikokaku Koda

Koda stopped himself from chuckling when the overzealous Jotai slugged one of the men in the face, declaring himself as some legendary badass.  The shouting and obvious attacks was incredibly distracting, even to their opponents, causing the one Koda was facing to drop his guard, for just long enough for him to regret that mistake.  Koda flicked his wrist, swatting away his opponent's kunai before nailing him a quick uppercut to the gut.  The man grunted and took a step back, rearing back a fist to slug Koda.  The boy quickly formed the hitsuji seal and focused his chakra, vanishing in a cloud of smoke as he initiated the Body Flicker technique.  When the smoke cleared, he had completely vanished, leaving the man confused and on edge.  His eyes went wide when a kick suddenly connected with the base of his skull, throwing him to the ground and knocking him out cold.  

Before Koda could round on the man with a needle in his eye and the other two men, the doors leading between the cars opened, the Land of Iron samurai guards appearing.  They were brandishing katanas, all poised to strike the assailants down.  The two unharmed ones took off, leaping through the windows and abandoning their injured comrades.  The samurai rounded on the men, taking care of the arrests and thanking the two young genin.  Koda patted Jotai's back, grinning at him.  "Thanks for the back up, 'Kiri badass.'  Glad I brought you along."  He figured the kid was trustworthy, and was a decent fighter.  He reached out to shake his hand.  "I'm Ikokaku Koda.  Nice to meet you."

The train slid into the stop in the Land of Skyscrapers.  The genin stepped off among the crowd of passengers, looking up at the buildings reaching as high as they could.  Now he understood why they were called skyscrapers.  They were more than large, they were goddamn gigantic.  And also a really good way to look around.  He looked back at Jotai and pointed up at the building.  "Let's go up there, we can use ti to survey the area."  He sprinted toward the building, leaping onto it and running up the side of it.  He used his body flicker to aid in getting to the top, eventually leaping over the side and standing on what felt a lot like the top of the world.  He looked around, holding out his map to try and figure out what part of the city he was looking at.  He ran his fingers though his hair, sighing as he tried to figure out what he was looking at, when a  seemingly fell from the sky and snatched his map.  Koda gave a quick exclamation in surprise and rounded on the Spider-man.  

He threw a quick three-punch combination, followed by a roundhouse kick, all of which the Spider-man weaved through expertly.  He shot out a sticky, rope-like substance from his hand, wrapping it around Koda's flesh hand, which had drawn a kunai.  The man smirked and walked to the edge of the building.  "So you're the next batch of shinobi brats they're throwin' at me?  I'm insulted."  He allowed himself to fall off the side, leaving an angry and confused Koda standing there.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha [Escape your Prison]*



_*[Blood Stained Path]*_​
His slate gray orbs drifted over to the image of the man before him. Sitting there, looking down on him. Akaya looked at him seemingly unfazed by the sudden apparison of this unknown man. He didn?t sense any danger so he didn?t act; if this was truly a dream, there was no reason for him to get violent or mad, yet it?s not like the words of that person didn?t take him aback. Guilt is what he said, he may be saying the truth. The pain he feels each time he hurts someone can?t be named as something else. As what seemed to be a copy of the stranger made himself present behind him, the boy remained immobile listening to whatever this one being was trying to tell him. The next words, those words that could come as an undeniable fact reached him. Giving him an answer to a question he formulated to himself long ago but was never able to come up with a logical response on his own. To remain true to himself, to keep being Akaya Uchiha, he allowed the pain to take over him like a parasite which only feeds on his remorse and suffering.

Then the man placed his hand on the teen?s shoulder. His body tensed while feeling the contact as he turned around and took little distance between them. His orbs turned fiery, bestial, while listening to his new inquiry and noticed that this being was taking the form of the beast he hosts in dephts of his very being. Matatabi. For a moment he wondered if the bijuu had anything to do with his current situation but he doubted it had that kind of ability so he immediately ditched the idea. Next thing he knew, he was surrounded by all of those who he has taken away their pasts and futures. Making himself present, as if giving a step forward to confront the Uchiha, the one young man who he had clashed time ago -during the massacre of innocents- spoke ushering words of contempt. He frowned. What was that bastard doing there? Last thing he heard of him was that the guy escaped from a bunch of newbies who were ordered to guard the prisoners, and later the guy had a confrontation with one of his senpai in the Hunter-nin Division. He wanted to reply to what he thought was bullshit but his mouth is shoot by the images of Kirisaki and Manami behind Rosuto; in the end he was forced to hear everything the owner of a sharingan had to say.

"....."

Akaya didn?t say a thing. Part of what he said was true. Be it the Hokage, Konoha, The Uchiha Clan or the Land of Fire, not a single one of them would give a damn about his well being, his suffering or his happiness. He was only a weapon after all, a sinner who didn?t deserve anything ad even more, a sinner who didn?t want anything. On the other hand, certainly he was a beast. The kind of heinous thing that no one would choose. And although painful he was alright with that as well. Obviously they would prefer a hypocritical good will than murderous honesty. 

"If they have chosen you, then it?s alright. It?s your turn to protect them, and as long as they are fine, nothing else matters. They won?t be a bother for me anymore and that way I won?t have anyone to drag me down anymore."

Once again, words that were only capable of hiding his true feelings. Even now, under these circumstances, he wasn?t able to be honest with himself. The fact that he didn?t want the things with Kirisaki to end like that, the fact that he wanted to protect Manami his entire life, the fact that he wanted to believe that Hisashi was still his friend, the fact that he didn?t want to keep suffering. All of it was hiding behind that extremely well made mask he called strength, necessity, duty and sacrifice. But he wouldn?t accept it, he would follow this path no matter what because if he didn?t do it, who would? Who would take the fall for the rest if it wasn?t he? Who would protect them? Who would take in all the suffering of what the darkness of the real world had? He was being conceited probably, he was being naive and he was being stubborn.

Rosuto disappeared, the same as Shinko and the Uchiha princess. It is then that new voices, voices he knew called to him, once again surprising the boy."For how long do we have to take this?"a childish voice was the first to reach to him. Looking down he managed to see a little child. The kid had carbon black hair and emerald green eyes; by his age he wouldn?t be older than five years old. His attire consisted in light brown shorts, ninja sandals and a black T-shirt which had the word _Kindness_ written with white letters. He was holding onto Akaya?s right hand with his left while his right index finger was in his mouth as sign of nervousness. Akaya immediately recognized the boy, it was him, the Akaya Uchiha of long time ago although the only difference was the eye color.

"Shut it and just take it as it comes, weakling. Or what, can?t you even take this much? You are useless, stupid and unnecessary." before Akaya could say anything, the same voice resounded but this time on his left side. Holding onto his left, another little Uchiha was there while grabbing the arm of the older one with his right and his left was inside his pocket. The kid had orange shorts and a white T-shirt which had in black letters the word _Evil_. Basically the only differece between the children was the color of their clothes and eyes sinc ethe new one had violet colored orbs. 

"What-"

"Its just starting. Please enjoy the show."

The cynical smile and the malice in his eyes were enough to warn Akaya of how annoying thing were going to get.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 11, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 13*













"What would you have me do, kill her?"

Kill her? What would that accomplish? How would that free the girls from the curse? Hado's head turned to the woman in red, Akai. "Explain... How are you connected?" Before she could even say anything, Jōjī tried to speak up, only for Kei to slam her foot down even harder. Akai flinched at the sound he made. 

"The person you're after is Magatta Otoko, so please... Leave him alone."  The woman pleaded, as she couldn't bear to see the man she loved beaten like this. Both Hado and Kei could sense that she deeply cared for Jōjī, god knows why. "He's the one behind all of this."

The ivory haired shinobi raised an eyebrow."Are denying the two of you had a part in this?" He inquired. 

"We had a part... But it wasn't of our own free will. If we didn't comply, he would've killed us." She hesitated before continuing. "When this all started, it was just me and Jōjī. We... Had this idea for quick cash. Open up a brothel, make it appear as if it was a strip club. Get a bunch of willing workers who needed cash... Simple, no one got hurt." Her eyes stared into Hado's. "The place was a hit, and all because of our stupid gimmick. Discretion is our guarantee... Political figures, cheating husbands, you name it. This place was a goldmine... And then Magatta Otoko came along, he wanted a cut. It was either let him in on it, or me and Jōjī found dead in a alleyway."

"But where do the ribbons come in?" He didn't care about the motive, what he cared about was how to free the other girls. It was the only way... The only way he could atone for what he did to Umi. The young Terumi's eyes focused on Akai's red ribbon, completely identical to the one Umi had. 

" It was Magatta who forced Jōjī to kidnap the girls, and the ribbons were put to control them." Akai's eyes shifted to the floor, it would appear as if she was hiding something. Would this mean she was being controlled too... Something wasn't adding up. 

"That doesn't change anything..." The teen's fists clenched, he still remembered it, the fear on her face when the ribbon was pulled, the way her body dropped, the way the blood spilled. It was engrained into his mind. "I'm bringing the two of you to Shiro, and you'll be imprisoned for a long time. It's a much kinder fate than what happened to Umi!" 

"Fuckin bullshit." The brothel owner muttered right before spitting; and surprisingly the spit traveled far reaching the azure haired girls face. Enraged she bent, grabbed the man by his collar, and lifted him up. 

"I'm going to make you regret that-" Before Kei could deliver any punishment to the man, he yelled.

"It must be so fucking easy for the two of you! Just come here and blame us for all this shit. Jobs done, right? We're not even the ones behind this, just the saps taking the fucking fall!" He stared at the unchanged face of Kei before continuing. "What the fuck we were supposed to do, let him ki-" A fist met his face, not only sending him flying back but skidding across the floor. Blood trailed from his nose, and Akai immediately ran to his side. 

"Your situation was very unfortunate, but" Kei wiped the spit from her face. "I don't care."

"We'll be sure to pay Magatta a visit after this, just release the girls from this damned thing!" What Hado had said was only met with a frown from Jōjī. 

"I can't do that..." He replied somberly. 

"Why the fuck not!" The shinobi yelled, his anger flaring as he took a few steps forward. This whole ordeal has become excessively frustrating... And what angered him the most was the fact that these two would not take responsibility for their actions. 

Suddenly the brothel owner yelled, as he pointed at Akai's ribbon."This is the original!" He hissed, the revelation causing Hado to stop dead in his tracks. "She comes from this old clan. if I remember correctly red ribbons is tied around their necks at birth. It becomes apart of them. With this ribbon, Akai can make copies. Her copies act like sealing jutsu." Suddenly he placed his hand on the woman's shoulder. "Magatta made her  use her ability to keep our girls quiet, to ensure absolute discretion. All that chakra is connected to this little thing. If you remove it, all the other girls are freed from their ribbons... But you know what happens to her! The same thing that happened to Umi!"

"You promised you wouldn't." Akai pushed Jōjī's hand off her shoulder. "What the hell, Jōjī! We were supposed to look out for each other! I trusted you!" 

Suddenly all the rage within Hado withered... Would this mean they'd have to go through what had happened to Umi again just to free all the other girls? There was no other way? "So now you understand why I couldn't just... Fine if you think it's so simple go right ahead! Kill her then! Free the girls, save the fucking day!"

"W-What are you doing! Stop it!" The woman in red couldn't believe the words that were coming out Jōjī's mouth. 

"It's like I said, sometimes all options are shit!" He yelled as he threw his arms into the air to express the exasperation in the situation. 

"So we have to pull her ribbon then?" Kei asked for one last confirmation. This question set off a strong response from Akai.

"Don't talk about me like I'm not even here! Don't I get a say... It's my life!" She took a few steps back, before turning to the man she loved. "You think this is hard for you! 

A compassionate demeanor filled the brothel owners face. How genuine it was bewildered Hado... It reminded him even the scummiest people have feelings. His hands reached out to comfort the woman. "Akai, I wasn't really-"

"Just shut up!" She snapped at the man, slapping his arm away. The woman in red then turned back to the shinobi. "I know what I've done... Do you think I wanted any of this! What I did to all of those girls... What I made them endure! Every day I have to pretend I don't care... Every day I try to forget what I've done to them... Every day I look in the mirror and I hate myself." Her hands reached for her own ribbon. 

"W-Wait, stop!"
"Akai, no!"
"Goodbye Jōjī."

The ribbon was pulled, the head fell off, blood poured out, and down went her body. On top of the puddle of crimson was the brothel owner weeping over the headless woman. The sight was so disturbing the ivory haired shinobi forgot his surroundings. 

"Hado!" Called out Kei, but before the shinobi could respond he felt something pushed up against his head.

"Hello." The voice whispered. "Remember me?" Before the shinobi could even shiver, the woman coughed. "I had something in my throat." And then the gun's position shifted and fired. In a amazing display of accuracy, the bullet met the skull of Jōjī. 

Then, like a phantom the woman was a gone, and a stream of electricity met Hado's back. "Gaahh!" His body abruptly fell to the floor.


"Shit, she vanished. Are you okay Hado?" Ren ran forward, Taneda close behind. 

"You've arrived." Kei commented. The team was fully united again.

The Terumi was okay, albeit numb. Grabbing Ren's hand for support, he stood again. "Y-Yeah I'm okay. Where'd she go?"

"Over here." The voice came behind Ren, and as she touched his shoulder the two of them both vanished. 

"Ren!" Hado yelled, and turned to both Taneda and Kei. "She has Ren, what are we going to d-" Once again out of nowhere the mysterious woman Mearī appeared behind both Taneda and Kei. Placing a hand on each of their shoulders, the two of them vanished along side her.

"Kei, Taneda!" Hado began turning in circles in a desperate attempt to find them. He pulled out a kunai. _"Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck."_ And before he knew it, Chimamire Mearī was right in front of him. 

"You know, that kunai gives off such a good reflection." Before Hado could even attempt to utilize the weapon, the woman bear hugged him, and he found himself in a entirely new setting.

Ren, Taneda, and Kei were beside him, and they were inside what appeared to be an abandoned warehouse with all sorts of machinery. They stood in front of what appeared to be a giant mirror, that had been placed there as opposed to already being there from the start. In the mirror was not there own reflection, but the the image of Mearī; gun in one hand and axe in the other.

Like a drawing coming out of paper, she walked out of the mirror. "Welcome to me and Magatta's base of operations, otherwise known as the place where you're going to die!"


----------



## Laix (Nov 11, 2014)

NORTH
TWIN BRILLIANCE
*PART 6*
_________________________​Hands shackled behind their backs, the girls felt hopeless.  All they could do was await their impending, inevitable death which  would no doubt be a gruesome public execution to rile up the survivors  of the invasion thirsty for revenge. North and Aurora were just  completing a mission. They were soldiers just following orders with no  real political lining in all of this. Then again, it could be argued the  captured Iwagakure shinobi being executed at this very moment were just  soliders following the orders of Osamu, the Tsuchikage and commander of  the malevolent force. What had they done to deserve this? North was at that moment of grief where she was questioning why o'why she was in this predicament. Was it just the wrong place, wrong time? Then again, she knew what she was getting into. She knew she was going into Fuzengakure -a country recovering from the losses of many including close friends of the leader - to work against them by rescuing prisoners of war.

Surely she has no right to act all surprised and upset given the circumstances. North eventually gave in, putting to rest any questions, concerns or doubts. Now she had to focus on getting out of this mess rather than trying to figure out why she was in it. The longer she spent trying to figure out how she got in the quicksand, the deeper she was going to sink.

Her eyes coloured a blue deeper than the sea glanced over to Aurora, giving her a look of curious suspicion. A peculiar interaction had occurred between the executioner and Aurora, who mentioned something about the Jashin religion and "recruiting" North. Being a teenager not ignorant to the world around her, she was aware of the Church of Jashin but thought nothing of it. They didn't seem to be doing anyone any harm so she had no issue with them going about their business. 

However, to think that this girl who was indeed still a stranger to North even if they had spent a short bit of time together was only on this mission to recruit North into their religion made her stomach twist and churn. It only brought her back to the rhetoric question of "Why me?", leading her mind away into a vicious circle of questions and regret. Aurora promised to explain once this was all over and North was going to make sure she held the girl to her word. Right now, she didn't feel like she could trust Aurora but it only made her think of how important trust was between teammates on a mission. If they was going to get out of here alive, they would have to trust each other.

That was easier said than done.

Aurora mentioned that for them to live, she had to be the one executed first. That implied she had some sort of contingency plan. "What exactly do you have planned, Aurora? How do you plan on surviving an execution?" Her words only made the girl tense up, her eyes averting away from North's gaze. "If anything, I should be the one to go first. There might be a chance I can transform myself into water and-"

"No, that won't work! You said so yourself, these chains..." Aurora fidgeted with her hands restricted behind her back. She could feel her chakra being constricted by the seal as if it was running through her blood. 

"So why is it going to work for _you_ then?"

No answer as North expected. The blue-haired girl rolled her eyes and clicked her tongue. 

"As I thought. I should've known better than to trust you."

Aurora shook her head defiantly, her voice becoming coarse. 

"But you can trust me! You _have _to trust me!" 

"*Why!?* First, instead of going straight on the mission you distract me with your cafe trips and your hot springs! I wouldn't be surprised if he was telling the truth and you're just trying to set me up for whatever perverse, unorthodox thing you have planned! Goodness me, I'm such a fool."

Her words were like salt in an open wound for Aurora but she didn't disagree with them. She could see how North felt about all this and knew a full explanation had a chance, even the slightest chance of improving the situation. Because even if the time they had spent together was short, Aurora considered North a friend. The feeling may not be mutual but she was a friend, so she wasn't going to let her die.

Before she could even utter a response, the rattling of keys alerted them to the presence of a guard who unlocked the gate and pulled open the cell door. A balaclava covering his face, he stared at the girls, eyes bouncing between the two as if deciding which to go first. North looked at Aurora who was desperately signalling her to stay put and allow herself to go first. For years, North had only relied on herself and had done well for herself. Things weren't about to change now, especially not when she's on the edge of death.

Standing up, the blue-haired girl offered herself to the guard. Aurora shook her head with disbelief, muttering "no" incessantly as he led North away. 

"No, you have to take me first! Please, I want to die! Are you listening to me!? I said _*TAKE ME FIRST!!*_"

"Shut up, scum. You'll be next, don't you worry."

With that, the guard locked the cell door behind him and hooked his keys on his waist. He then began to lead North away, who gave one glance over her shoulder towards Aurora. She looked in the eyes of her partner and could see there was not a look of sadness or fear in her eyes. For a girl sentenced to her death without trial, she looked awfully confident in herself. They turned the corner, out of Aurora's line of sight, deflating her heart and leaving her feeling hopeless.

Their footsteps were all she could hear, one after the other as they headed towards the cheering crowds. But then, they abruptly stopped. 

Grunting, groans and pained yells followed, followed by the sound of what could only be described as a ham being kicked and smacked around. Her eyes widened with shock when she saw North emerge from around the corner, keys jingling in her hands as she tried to fiddle the lock on her cuffs. While Aurora couldn't see the guard, she did notice the pool of blood leaking into the hallway and the footprints left by North.

"What did you do!?" She cried, shaking her head. "Now they're definitely going to kill you!"

"I got us out of the situation. All my life, I've had to rely on myself for everything!" 

North unlocked her cuffs, letting them drop to the floor. She could feel a heavy weight being lifted off her body as her chakra flow slowly returned to normal. As she unlocked the cell door, she continued. 

"Truth is, I can't trust you. Not until you explain everything. There was no way I was just going to be a sitting duck while you do god-knows-what! I only rely on _myself_." 

She unlocked the cell door and swung it open, preparing to rescue Aurora when a group of guards walked into the block. They discovered the dead guard and the bloody foot prints leading to North who looked like a deer caught in the head lights. Before she even had time to react, they pushed her to the floor, putting a new set of chakra-restricting handcuffs around her before dragging her upstairs limb-by-limb. The other guard then locked Aurora's cell door before following after North, a sinister smirk on his face.

What they failed to notice however was the set of keys North left behind in the corner of Aurora's cell~.
​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 11, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Opposing Reverie
__________________________________

The only thing I could see was black as the warm air braced itself around my skin. It felt like I was alive inside a contradiction, expecting cold from the darkness, but every quiet step I took the temperature shot up. Normally I abhorred the heat because I warmed up far too quickly in my attire, but here it was against my bare skin, invisible flames brushing against my body. I wanted to cover myself up with anything possible, to protect myself from the harsh heat, but there was nothing; nothing in my grasp.

I reached out into the void in front of me, hoping to find something, anything. My hand reached something hot, so very hot. Scolding hot. Even so, I took a hold of it, I gripped my hand around the round object, turning it slightly to the right. Despite the scorching heat I felt empowered, strength and confidence flew through my veins; I twisted my hand more, pushing the door as wide as I could. As I pushed the door which felt almost weightless against the empty space, a bright light ushered in blinding me.

I stumbled forward to find myself in an inclosed room, shining a bright red. My bare feet walked across the cold and sticky ground with mirrors for walls. I turned around but the door I had just gone through was missing. Where was I? This surely couldn't be real; but it felt more than just a dream or a genjutsu. I stumbled forward to my old entrance as the red liquid splashed up to my knees. I placed one of my hands onto the mirror in front of me, looking into the past; at my twelve year old body.

Had I gone back in time? No, that was a ridiculous thing to question, this had to be some sort of dream. Turning on my heel I noticed the room had a very similar layout to a room in my past; There were candles lighting the room amongst the bloody swamp I was forced to step in. I could see parts of bodies floating to the top of the bloody mess. I averted my eyes not accepting the sights shown to me; I stumbled through the blood to find an exit, but to no avail. As I continued moving forward I tripped over a severed limb, crashing head first into the pool of red.

It was disgusting as the taste of iron filmed my mouth. I spit it out venomously, almost wanting to puke at the retched scene. I could smell it completely in my nose, blocking my airway greatly. I refused to breath through my nose because of the vile scent, nearly choking every time I took a whiff. My body shuddered and I collapsed again, but this time my legs buckling underneath my weight. I crashed back down into the bloody puddle as rippled formed around my body.

Once all my limbs were submerged under the thick liquid I found myself immobile; as if my ligaments were being restrained. My breathing quickened as memories from my past resurfaced to the forefront; no, I wouldn't allow myself to relive this moment, anything but this. I would rather die than be like this again. This is the one thing I hate more than anything. Please, make it stop.

The ground below me rose, revealing a slab with the Jashin symbol written in blood under  me. My arms were completely tied down to the slab I was attached to, as voices surrounded me. They were familiar but sinister, voices that made me shudder in direness. I wanted them to leave me alone, to just let me be. I shut my eyes and turned my face, unable to do anything else.

"Please, just leave me be!"

My efforts seemed to be in vain, as the harder I struggled the louder the voices became. I tried my hardest to shut them out but they wouldn't just leave! I swear that they were in my mind, torturing me, tearing me apart from the inside. I didn't care any longer, if I could die to get a quick end then that's how I'd want to go out. My fingers arched, trying to free my arms from their shackles, but an invisible heavy force laid on top of my arms, causing a strange piercing pain that had hurt more than anything I had felt before. I went to go scream but my jaw wouldn't open; I felt scared, defenseless, there was nothing I could do. This was how I was going to end.
​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 11, 2014)

♔
- ESCAPE YOUR PRISON -
EDIE​
"You alright, kiddo?"

The father, Natsu, had turned, pressed his hand over the child's forehead to measure her temperature. The look of his eyes was like any other she had witnessed in her world. Concern... Was this reality? The motions, the undertones... She knew reality had taken a turn for the worse but at the peak of an instant it was if Natsu had taken the form... of a father. His hand caressing her rose-colored cheek, with stroke of tender love pouring through the touch, the eyes of a man whom had caused many dangers. The stranger who lived at her home had now formed and turned into something she couldn't quite assimilate. 

"You don't seem to have a cold. Is that one of your dolls? Did you loose one again?"

There is was again... The tinge tone of concern exuding from his voice. The man who's odor consisted always of some kind of Kelvin Klein cologne, nicotine from an expensive cigar and fleshly primed and pressed clothing had now been substituted by a faint smell of after shave with the same old cologne he bore years ago. The nostalgia began to settle in and something was made to question. Would this be the Natsu she would've know if her mother would've lived. 

"We can find your toy later, sweetie. Right now let's focus on those pancakes I made you. Extra syrup with a slice of butter on top and a glass of orange juice. And if you don't have sweet tooth today you can eat from you dad's plate again." 

"Hey, that's not fair she ate from it last time too!"

Mom.

Those words harbor such bitter-sweetness behind them. The caretaker, the lost, the murdered, the unjust. All those words could simmer the reality of all those who had died unjustly by the hands of another. But the woman before her, the resemblance of that of a human whom she thought long dead had made and appearance before. With pan in hand, a beaming smile crossing her lips, her eyes exuding life. Everything had shifted drastically.... What is happening?

The door bell rang, with echoes of it resounding to this part of the home. Their heads turned to it rhythmically to its sounds. Questioning who it was at this hour, Natsu awaited for one the maids to usher herself towards their location. Upon having her enter he straighten his tie and stood to his feet. Turning he walked towards her and began to talk.

"A visitor? This early in the morning? Who could it- Oh right... That. "

His hand made it to chin as it could be seen that a thought had flew from Natsu's mind. He had forgotten he had a visitor today, but he expected the person to come around a later time. He supposed that something like this was unavoidable, and it bothered him slightly, but her turned to his wife whom just nodded, the smile unwavering from her lip. As if almost telepathically she seemed to have grasped the situation.

"I'll make a little more then."

"Sorry."  

He turned back to the maid and nodded at her. Another gesture telling to let the person in. He walks towards Edie and grabs her hand, a smile running through his lips as he walks her towards their dinner table. This again... This concern running through his eyes, this sort of foreign action he's taking. Again... something that the current would never have the willingness to do. 

"Before you go." 

Shira released her pan and walked towards her daughter, lowering herself to her level she placed her index under her chin and lifted her mien, her forehead the target of a kiss, pressed for awhile a release. The sensation... it was real, she felt the warmth of those lips, she felt them. Everything could felt... was she always dreaming? 

"See you in a minute, Edie." 

"_Were those the last words you heard?_"  

The voice came once again, as if within her very mind for an instance it was vivid, restless.... Natsu pulled her along until they walked out of the kitchen and into a hallway, from there they turned and met the visitor standing beside the table marveling at a portrait of the family hanged upon the wall. A summer trip they took, Edie smiling bright upon his fathers shoulders while Shira held to hand, in background only a large sea while the seemed to be upon a boat. 

"It's a nice picture, Mr. Nakano."

"Ah Freyja. I didn't know they would send you."

"Of course. I've been associated with you on many projects and the such, it seems the higher-ups believe that it would make for a more comfortable environment if we would to work together again." 

It was none other than the woman whom resembled the girl... A future older version of her... But how? At this time she working alongside her father? Freyja is not only in her twenties, but at this time she was already a CEO? What the hell was happening?

"Is this your daughter, Mr. Nakano? She really a lovely young thing."

"That's right. Her name's Edie, my pride and joy. Say hello, Edie."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 11, 2014)

[T R A N S P A R E N T Code]​<"What Color Are You?">
-Escape Your Prison-​

After her words rang as a broken record, repeating what these men told, another came from the opposite side. The same being that trapped her within this reality. His hands coursed through the coffin's surface, while he paced towards the child's side. With the same attire as always, dressed in formal clothing, a tie strapped around his neck, he exuded no aura. No malice, no kindness, but although his eyes were shrouded by an eerie darkness, hidden even though in plain sight, she could sense that it stared, peered deeper into the corpse of a girl whom stood next to him. 

"You haven't found an anodyne for life. For where there's life there's also burdens. And though you're reluctant, the very actions that harbor your resolution are what's leading your towards failure."

An empty room with only two, if not three spectators. The man held a book on his hand, a bible was it? Was he the one whom would conduct her funeral? What was this, and what could he want from her? Questions began to arise, as this game had only just begun. 

"As I spoke before. This is no illusion, this is a world between real and unreal. You answered the call, you neglected the truth and had lived life with a facade. Broken... Shattered... Fragmented..." 

As she noted, the words words weren't directed at her, but at the spectators. The men whom just walked here out of pure pity, unaware of her existence next to this man. As if she was mere a phantom to the world, a lingering spirit whom would never find peace. 

"And though your were driven to succeed under a name whom was never written into the annals of this world. You found yourself within solace. Neglecting life, broken into a mindset. Silent Honors never existed. A girl whom died out of insanity, who was driven to the edges of despair, without ever accomplishing anything. Devoid, her soul will never find peace, because she lived within a facade. Never admitting she was alone, never admitting the strength of the bonds she had neglected. And as a result..."

Her eyes and his locked, although even through she peered into his, nothing could be viewed through that eerie darkness, but the intensity of being watched grew ever stronger. With the reverberation of his tone exuding through the land, as if causing the earth to tremble under her feet. It was evident, that this mad had control. Almost surprisingly to the events that were occurring, as if ushering the world to become as he pleased, placing obstacles to cause her to waver even for a second. What what would you do? How would you react? Decision are the cornerstone of every life, and by limiting those to men and woman with more power than you people had become slaves to their own freedom. Her choices have a myriad of truths and honor behind them, but the consequence had been plainly marked into a soul that had refused to accept its humanity. His eyes... his glare... it didn't see her... it saw beyond. It peered into the soul...

"She lost her honor."


----------



## Sumon (Nov 11, 2014)

_Previously:_
*Spoiler*: __ 





Sumon said:


> *Shinomori Aoshi, Land of Rivers*
> _Arc: The Hunt
> Part 24: Has it really been so long???_
> 
> ...







*Shinomori Aoshi*
_Arc: Folsom Prison - Path to Redemption
Part 1: Day 1
Timeline: a few months before._

“Testing, testing, one, two, two, one, testing.” 

Rectangular room: big as a barn with ceiling as high as a skyscraper. Walls – dark blue or black, whereas ground is sand, only sand? Or air, sand or air. What’s with my feet, they’re floating in air. I am not standing on solid ground. Is that sun? It’s blinding me. Aaah.

“Hello and welcome to the first edition of...”

Someone’s talking. I can’t see. Open my eyes, they’re heavy. The sun is still blinding me. My arms hurt. Someone’s squeezing my biceps. Who? I try to turn my head, it’s heavy. It falls on my right shoulder. Relief. But something dropped. Something from my mouth. Foam? Saliva? Who touched my head? I’m looking at the light but can’t move. Is someone holding my head? Aaah, this pain!

“...for a few months you will be fighting for your redemption, fighting for your lives...”

The sun is not the sun. Just light bulbs, intense ones. I can see. It’s a man. He has a microphone. What’s he saying? I need to listen. Why? What’s that sound? They seem... Is that me? My thoughts? How long has it been? Aaah, my head, it’s killing me.

“...because criminals are not free men. They have to be imprisoned. And since I’m so kind, I’m giving all of you a chance to redeem yourselves and become free men...”

Who’s that man? Why is he talking? My eyes hurt, they’re dry. Blink. Blink. Blink! Not think, but do it! Blink once. Blink twice. Blink three times. It’s a bit easier, but still extremely overwhelming, physically overwhelming. Extend my hands. I can’t. Someone’s squeezing them too hard. I’m numb. From feet to the top of my head. My head... My head! It hurts. I can’t shout but I want. It hurts! 

“...in order to become free, you’ll have to fight time and time again till I get bored. You can either do that together or separately, but I warn you, no one will leave this place alone. Teamwork, even for criminals like you, should be priority number one. And with that thought – be gone, you peasants!”

What’s he talking about? Is it me? He is far away. I don’t understand. I’m moving. But I’m not moving. I’m moving but I can’t control my movements. Is someone carrying me? Carrying by my biceps in vertical position? Images change, they change so fast. Who is that? Two men are carrying someone. Carrying just like me. Why? Who? Where? RESIST!!!

...

My head, it hurts. Someone’s dripping down my chin. I cough. I cough again. I’m still being carried. How long has it been? An hour? Two hours? Everything is the same? What time is it? Who’s touching me??? RESIST!!!

...

It’s dark. My eyes are not closed. It’s still dark. Damp. What’s that smell? Something dripped, dripped loud. Me?  Again?  What’s behind? Can’t move my head. The pressure is too strong. Someone’s pressuring my head. Someone’s pressuring my body... It’s light again. Too light. I’m blinded. Loud sound. No one is in front of me. Where did it go? I feel lighter, almost too light. Am I falling? I am falling like dead weight.  So slow. I'm not falling. The ground touched my face. It hurts little. Just little. My hands are free. But I'm numb. Numb but full of pain. What pain?. Pain from everywhere. PAIN! Aaah, my head! I’m out.​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 11, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Opposing Reverie​
"I see. You hod harsher burdens." 

The voice emanated from withing the darkness. As he began to pace across you, you begin to watch as he merely spectated your imminent doom. Standing with hand stocked within his pockets. Eyes veiled within the very darkness that veiled the surroundings. 

"A vision of the past. A memory you'd rather forget. Repressed within your soul. A soul now belonging to a false god."

"Indeed." 

A thunderous voice echoes through the space, as a shadow that emanated a darkened aura became present. Shaping the form of that of demon, the pupils resonating a gradient red with sclera of pigmented amber which cause his gaze to intensify. Witnessing her struggle under the influence of his greatness she was a mere pawn.

"You neglect ME!? I gave you life! You worship me, you do as I ask! You exist solely to feed me. And sooner or later I will have to repay you fro your service. Yes, other than that false power you humans stripped from me. The gift of a curse. A much like you, humanity exist on lies! Can you not see." 

The sign of Jashin crossed on his chest, like a flame it danced wildly. This was no mistaking the very deity that she's been serving. The evry creature she grew up with. As he simply spoke with a voice that would cause lands to fall... The demon's shadow made manifest.

"Neglecting the past that birthed your future! Heretic! How can you cosider anything else? I gave you this... This past that made you."

"This is your facade. The mirror that helps you live through life. You neglect that that helped you become who you are." 

The shadow of Jashin closes himself, he begins to kneel in front of the girl Aurora, witnessing her struggle without the ability to speak as his fingers begin to caress her cheek, that power exuding could be sensed. The malice of a demon made manifest stood before her. Like a lion to his prey, his eyes only saw past her. Like if viewing directly into a soul he wanted to swallow. 

"But don't worry all of you would soon meet and honor greater than any. I will devour you like I did all those zealots that called for my presence. Spending an eternity within the annals of my stomach. And immortal life giving me sustenance. Nourishing my hunger, such a honor would soon befall on you. But first I'll have you kill everyone you love, everyone you care for. I want their blood in hands, I was you to suffer."

As the insignia began to swallow you whole, drift you deeper and deeper to the unknown he simply smiled at you. Witnessing how you struggled, how you tried to escape the inevitable.

"But no. Death's not worthy of you yet! Men forget that death is not a curse that befell humanity, but a boon. Foolish those who gave your life to me!"


----------



## Chronos (Nov 11, 2014)

_*[Blood Stained Path]*_​
Out of the sky a glint, a shadow made itself manifest, turning, it began to take form as it closed, soon a body formed, as you prepared for the worse you look up, only to be met with a swing of a foot that connected to your forehead, it caused you to dive into the floor. Yes like water you submerged into darkness, rapidly loosing yourself with the force of how you were met with such a blinding hit that when you did retaliate the first action you did was pressed the location where the hit met, but no pain, no scar, no blood. Nothing... It was as if he wasn't intended to be fatal, but as the shadow fallow you noted that the space was now darkened with the flash of Eien Machi floating over your head. What just happened? This world was everything and more, nothing and empty at the same time. Anything could happen.

"Oi, oi, oi!? What was that? Ya think y'can lie to ya self like that? Tsk how weak can ya be? Can't accept it, can ya?" 

Before you stood... you dressed in the ANBU attire with the mask dangling by the side of your others head. Looking at it closely, a smile crossed his mien, wretched like the aura it exuded, veiled with darkness emanating like a flame around him. His hand spread to form almost a welcome yet fulled with animosity. His eyes colored like yours, the sclera was black like night. 

"I ain't afraid, I ain't gonna stop until I get what I want. What a load of stupid bullshit. Ya think y'can lie like that here? Wow I thought I was stupid, but even I'm surprised myself. C'mon, ya know that all those thing are just y'lying to ya self. I mean, truth is that I can't even live with it at times. Hell, this is who you want to be. This guy right here. The murderer ya think ya'r not." 

He paces closer to the boy, reaching almost breathing levels. A smile of insanity giving birth on his lip. The aura growing larger and larger as it started to swarm into two tails of veiled darkness that crossed and swayed with rhythmic pattern to when you summon yours.

"In fact. Even Matabi doesn't care for ya, you know it. Ya broken every friend ya had in your life because of your duty. But that's alright. Keep neglecting me, once I'll surface I'll be kicking the ass of every one that gets in ya way. And we'll both get what we want. What do ya think you mut? Ya talking all that fuckin' bullshit all the time, but when it comes to it y'know that I'm you. Hell, and if not then I don't mind kicking my own ass."


----------



## Laix (Nov 11, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
- THE PLAN -
_________________________​Raiken and Kirisaki eventually made their way  back to REMNANT’s temporary hideout, albeit drenched from Konoha’s heavy  rainfall. Their hair was slicked against their foreheads; tiny droplets  sliding down their cheeks as they laughed with each other cheerfully.  That was the magic of these two; Even after something so serious like  what happened barely five minutes prior, they were already back to their  usual selves, joking and nudging in each other in the street. You  wouldn’t believe these two had just witnessed a building collapse on to a  group of sex offenders or that they were actually heading back to  report their findings on the Unmarked, who had now become something of a  mythological prophecy. 

“You look good like that,” He quipped, bumping  playfully into her. She returned the favour, using all her might to  almost knock him off his feet as she roared with laughter. Never one to  give in to a challenge, Raiken upped his game by scooping her up in his  arms before preceding to continue down the street with his girlfriend  hooked over his shoulder like he was kidnapping her.

  “Hey, put me down!”

“Nah, you look even better like this.”

  A tinge of red brushed over her cheeks as she let out a light gasp.

“You mean hooked over your shoulder with my dignity on show?”

He gave a nod, wearing a carefree grin on his face. “Yep.  Besides, this should help you dry off from the rain.”

“While it’s still raining?” Another fit of giggles escaped her lips. Kirisaki’s cheeks were beginning to get sore from all this laughter. “You’re really quite the gentleman, aren’t you?”

“And you’re _really_ quite getting on my nerves.”

The mocking, grating tone from a condescending woman who took every  breath of hers as a chance to undermine them rang through their ears  like a bell, wiping their smiles clean off their faces. It was Lily, who  looked far from impressed stood in the middle of the street with her  arms crossed. Kirisaki couldn’t help but think how it could be worse;  For example, she could be without the black hooded raincoat currently  shielding her from the rain, which would probably send her into a crazy  rampage. Then again, that thought brought a subtle smirk to her face.

  “Are we? That’s a shame,” Kirisaki  remarked, taunting her words with a coy smile. Now feeling much braver  when it came to dealing with Lily, she didn’t hesitate when it came to  talking back to Lily. Kirisaki wasn’t going to act like the timid little  kitten faced with the ferocious dog. After all, this dog’s bark was a  lot worse than her bite.

  “Tch, we’ve been waiting for you. Saya wants to  run through the plan for tomorrow. It looks like everything’s finally  gonna kick off.”

“Wait, are you serious?” Raiken switched out of  his playful mood into a much more serious one. “Did you  tell her about what happened?”

“I did, and she said she has a plan. So how about  you two make yourself useful and go back inside so you can actually hear  this plan, yeah?” 

  With a sarcastic smile, Lily led the route, heading down the alleyway  and behind a small flower shop where REMNANT was currently situated. For  now, a small three-bedroom apartment above the store was the best they  could do until Saya wired some more money in. Once that was done, they  could finally root themselves into a solid hideout of operations in  Konoha. Rue and Tate were hoping for a luxurious mansion although Saya  did warn them that taking such a huge amount of money, even divided,  could garner an unnecessary amount of attention.

  Now they were inside, the three dried themselves off and headed into  the small living room where Rue and Tate were already seated. The bright  young girl gave greeted them positively before scooting over to give  Kirisaki somewhere to sit. Raiken and Lily opted to stand while Saya  went for something more unorthodox – the coffee table.

“So what you got Saya?” Raiken began, arms  crossed and his ears wide open to hear this plan of hers. She finished  typing up a few more things on her laptop before triumphantly hitting  the final key. All the eyes in the room followed the Yamanaka who closed  her computer, ran off into one of the bedrooms where the sound of a  printer could be heard before emerging with an A3 sheet of paper. Laying  it out on the coffee table, the group leaned in to see what she was  presenting.

  “This is what I’m proud to call _Operation S.E.X_,” Was announced with pride to a lukewarm reaction from the group. In fact, some even took it a bit negatively.

“Sex?” Lily snorted. “Oh, that thing that Tate hardly gets nowadays?”

“I can take your for a spin if you like, maybe you won’t be so uptight now.”  He rebutted to contained laughter from their audience. Eager to get  past the name and actually explain its legitimacy, Saya pressed forth  with the plan.

“The acronym is a coincidence. It stands for _‘The Satoshi and Edie Exclusion' Project_. There’s some logic to the name, actually.”

Lily raised an eyebrow. “But you forgot the P? And to think you're talking about 'logic' Saya. Sorry, maybe I should fetch my glasses because I’m struggling to see it.”

“Zzzz, your futile attempts at a ‘joke’ are going to put me to asleep and I’d rather be awake for this. Continuing on…”  Saya directed attention to the sheet of paper which depicted a number  of things, sort of like a mind map or a mood board. There was details of  Satoshi’s current location as well as all potential information they  may have on the suspected Unmarked Edie Nakano. Additionally, there was a  diagram of what appeared to be a grand mansion as well as a scaled down  map of Fuzengakure.

“We’re going to be split into two teams; Team  Alpha and Team Beta, cause I drained all my creative juices on coming up  with the operation name. Team Alpha is going to consist of Raiken,  Kirisaki and Rue. You three will head to Fuzengakure and find Satoshi  Sakomoto, where you’ll then interrogate him on how he obtained the  Unmarked’s blood and, if possible, who they are.”

“If you don’t mind me asking, why us three?” Kirisaki’s question put herself in the spotlight. “I mean, I’m not questioning your judgement or anything but-“

“-But you think that it would be better if I  went along and just read his mind to save you the trouble of  interrogating someone who saved your life?”

Her blue eyes widened with shock before softening when she realized just  how Saya had recited her thoughts perfectly. She nodded in agreement. 

“Yeah…”

“Because I need to be here. Lily and Tate are  going to try and dig up some more information on Edie Nakano while I’m  going to hold the fort here, coordinating the plan using radio  communication via hacked government data towers. I thought since we’re  doing an espionage-like mission, we may as well use the espionage like  equipment.” 

She reached into a nearby carrier bag and  produced six radio communication devices, which worked as ear pieces  with small communicators that hook on to your clothing. Each wrapped in  transparent plastic, the members of REMNANT took one and examined them. 

“We’ll be using these to communicate. Even with the data tower at our disposal, the quality might be a lil’ fuzzy for Team Alpha.”

“That’s the one going to Fuzengakure, right?” Tate was forever slow to catch on, surprising nobody with his questions asking for assurance.

“Yes Tate, that’s the one going to Fuzengakure.”

  “Me, Kirisaki and Rue. It’s an interesting combination,  you gotta admit.” Raiken stepped forward, arms still folded as  he then leaned against the kitchen pillar. 

“I chose you three for a specific reason. We  need Kirisaki as she is the only one who actually knows Satoshi and can  confirm his identity for certain. You’re the muscle man while Rue’s your  support. Not only can she assist excellently in battle should you run  into any trouble but she’ll also provide… Useful ways of interrogating  Satoshi.”

Rue exchanged glances with Saya, chuckling to herself sheepishly. Taking  another breath, Saya continued with her lengthy explanation.

“We’ll begin tomorrow as soon as the sun rises, so everyone should get a lot of rest tonight.” 

Packing  up her computer and carrier bag filled with other mysterious items  including a peculiar penis-shaped object, Saya headed off into the room  containing the printer before shutting the door behind her, only to  resume typing on her laptop. Lily and Rue soon followed after into their  own room while Tate went into the third, leaving no vacant bedrooms for  Raiken and Kirisaki.

“Wait, where are we supposed to sleep?” Kirisaki asked Tate, who only shrugged before shutting the door. “Great… So we’re going to be sleeping on the sofas.”

“Or…” Like a smooth gentleman, Raiken slided over to Kirisaki with a coy look on his face. 

“We could go out and relax some other way before the mission.”​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 11, 2014)

[T R A N S P A R E N T Code]​<"What Color Are You?">
-Escape Your Prison(Act II)-

A massive amount of weight presses down on my head despite nothing being there, but I can surely feel something trying to collapse on top of my mind. I cling onto the side of my head to support the pain surging throughout my skull like a voltage of lightning. Why had that bothered me so much? I begin to question myself as my thoughts flicker. My mind knows this isn't real, but my heart can't process this clear image. I....should be much stronger than this, I pull through the wreckage in my brain and turn to face off with the creator behind the instruments that were playing before my very eyes.

I hadn't been one to see sight of puzzle-like conversations like this but the words he strings together to form a blade made out of the buzzwords connected to the stronghold of my inner self and pierce cleanly through my heart. Of course I don't mean this in the literal nor physical sense, but a single strike from this mental attack has already started to put a crack in the pillar supporting me.

However, that's as far as he'll go, the light in my eyes tear through the abyss in his eyes that try to swallow me. I reinforce my will out of the fuel of my anger and stand against this ambiguous force.

"Just because you say, this isn't an illusion, doesn't mean it's real! I..In reality...I have fought for people's lives! I have fought in the name of those who couldn't fight! I sacrificed my own flesh and blood for things that couldn't be touched nor seen! Don't you dare try to tell me all of that meant nothing!"

The fierce wind blowing sways off my purple hood and unveils the intensity surging out of my face. The two gentlemen that came here out of pity somehow don't take notice of my vocal tirade but I keep rails of my focus locked on to the shadow-like culprit who speaks in a maze.

"Now, I've had enough of your games. You said there were others here. Let them go, whatever your goal is....you can channel whatever you had in store for them and give it all to me! I'll satisfy your twisted ego ten times more than they can put together,"

I wouldn't give up so easily, I had faced monsters like this before and I had always found a way to climb to victory even if hands were torn to shreds on the way up. My feet moved and closed the distance with the enemy before me. I stood at the sharp edges of darkness that threatened to cut my soul to ribbons with a single misstep in thought. My honor,...and more importantly the honor of Silent Honors would not become trash to be stepped on so easily without a fight! ​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 11, 2014)

[T R A N S P A R E N T Code]​<"What Color Are You?">
-Escape Your Prison-​

She spoke with raw violent emotion splurging across her tone. Her eyes piercing his own with determination flowing across her self. Her soul radiated with ferocity, howling the truth to her situation, the truth about what occurs in this reality. The man only witnessed, viewed beyond the surface. Unafraid to search inner most dangerous, the inner most fragile. The cracks to her statue had began to crumble and she, resolute as she was, began to cement those crack. But her words wavered, there a moment, a tinge of uncertainty. Of course, what was all too real was that she had something to protect, something to defeat. And this was an opportunity to prove such. 

"A prison is composed of many cells." 

The man spoke with a monotonous tone, no emotion flowing through them, as null as the room before he simply witnessed the soul radiate, ooze from her being as she herself paced closer and closer to his stature.

"And prisoners tend to confuse which cells is theirs. How can you save _them_ if you can't even save yourself?" 

The man paced, as he could clearly faze through her, or more the like, she could faze him. She was the phantom, he was the one alive. As he turned to the small audience who spectated his words, hearing intently as the followed with a downing of their heads, silent prayers coursing through their minds. The words becoming vivid, as if resounding across the very wind currents that coursed through this land made by this entity. 

_"No soul deserves to die empty." 

"Poor girl... She was a mere child..." 

"Please allow her to at least find peace in the afterlife."_​
"Even your death lacked honor. Not even the men or the woman whom you thought you saved through your lifetime are here. You've become forgotten... A hero with no throne, no word. But pity... Egotistical was she who thought men were as simple as this."

A snicker escaped his lips... The only tinge of emotion he has portrayed through this entire ordeal. Though it was mocking, it was not directed towards her. It was as if he mocked the very words he spouted, a realization of the reality that came before, the truth which he had viewed more than once in a lifetime. 

"Gratitude is such a complex subject for humanity. Thank you holds so little in face of something so great. The words... are empty. Look into someone's eyes directly, faze into a smile and say thank you. Man cannot, will not, and cannot ever endure honor. Because honor...."

As his hand slid to the front to the coffin, he gripped the edge and from it he lifted open. Her image appeared before, eyes gleaming a radiant amber. Stars would come second to it's brilliance. As she slowly lifted herself from her escape, it was at that instant that her soul released its ward, that he found the lock and silently opened her fear. The evil of the soul which had left, which had been excluded. Trapped and hidden apart, one that had fed from all the neglect emotions, who's survived from the inner most dangerous part of her existence. Pulling herself up, he hair of red, eyes of amber, clothes of similar hue as her hand stocked themselves within her pockets a smile of evil protruded her lip. This was her other self.

"Is dead."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 11, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[With Eerin and Kaisho]*​


[To Save an Owl May Bring Personal Salvation V]
Liquid Time​

A cat like grin fell over Suzume's face, Erin decided it'd be best to change the subject and that made the young girl very happy. She relived the Prison every night and each day it took all she could muster to just pull herself out of bed. Some called what she was going through post traumatic stress disorder. P.T.S.D. for short. A lot of older ninja went through this, especially during heavy combat or large scale wars. Where they relived the nightmares, even in active duty in a time of peace, old timers may kill themselves because plainly of all the shit they've seen and been through.

So, when Eerin asked about her training Suzume bounded around, she actually enjoyed the routines that Gina put her though. Not as much as she enjoyed shopping, but Edie helps her with that 'fix'. Now, the question was, how do you explain what these exercises are? "Well a squat is kind of like, um, you're going to set down but you don't quite get that far. First thing you do is hold your arms out, then you touch your toes." is stated. Sho quickly understand that Suzume is about to demonstrate so he dug his talons into her clothing. Suzume smiles, such a smart owl. Bending over she touched her toes, "Then you bend your knees and set back while holding your arms out." is added as she did the motion. 

It was sharp and almost robot like. "You repeat this how ever many times you set your goal to. Gina says it tones your legs, thighs and buttocks." is explained as she stood back up adjusting her clothing. "There is a harder hitting variation, where you use a rocking motion, but I'd need to be in more suitable clothing." is added while she petted Sho a bit more, "As far as the shuttle run goes, its more or less a more extreme run. You choose to points to run between and you do a mad dash between the two locations. Beginners use items in the exercise. Small light blocks or something as you have to touch the ground between the two points before pushing off with the opposite foot. The you head back to the starting point to put the item down." is explained. 

A thoughtful look crossed her face, "Come to think of it, Gina Sensei started me on the more advanced version of the Shuttle Run." is admitted as she pulled her free hand to the shoulder that Sho wasn't sitting on. Popping a latch she pulls the small pauldron off and hands it over to Eerin. "I have to wear weights like these all the time." is admitted. The weight she hands over is a small fifty ponder. "My biggest one I wear on my shoulders and back. Gina makes me shuttle run for blocks that weigh about as much as that does. While wearing things like that." is added as its handed back. They continued to walk along as Suzume latched the weight back into place. While Eerin digested what she just learned they continued to walk down the path toward their destination. 

Suzume strokes the plumage that covered Sho and the owl loved it. Eerin wasn't particularly happy that he was reciprocating the affection by rubbing his head against Suzume's cheek, but she was more attentive to the tree line. Distracted by the pygmy owl, Suzume didn't pick up on Eerin's unease like she normally would have. It wasn't until the older Kunoichi came to a stop that Suzume suspected that something was up. That is when she requested that Suzume use her Phoenix Song on the trees. It was a strange request, but giving how to the point Eerin appeared to be, the young girl only mentally questioned it for a split second. If she, a trained Kunoichi was at unease with the tree line, that probably meant someone was following them. "Yes Ma'am." is lowly offered as she tried to keep her voice low. 

She didn't want to tip off whoever may have been following them. Slowly her hand made it's way to her weapon. Remembering how Suzume attacked with her weapon Sho made his way over to her left shoulder, so he wouldn't be thrown off. 

-Skint-

With a fluid pull of her arm, the curved blade of the Muramasa is brought from it's rest. The blade shimmered in the filtering forest light as the young girl spread her stance. This was a much larger area to cover, so she had to concentrate. Closing her eyes she allowed her life force to flow into the blade of her weapon. Like a ocean of fire, the blade seemed to ripple to life. The very Chakra shimmered like water and almost seemed to drip like water from the tip of the blade. Pulling her free hand to the handle she pulls both of her fist together. Then sliding her stance further she synced down on the leather. Pulling forward with a smooth swing she opened her eyes, *"Phoenix SONG!* is yelled. The wave of pressure and Chakra slides off the cutting edge of the blade. Mirroring a crescent moon the attack flies with little more than a low hum, until it crashed into the tree line that Eerin had pointed out. 

The forest roared to life as trees started to groan and creak. Like mighty bears they started to roar as they fell. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 11, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Liquid Time*

*[White Nation]​*​
[In the Wake of a Cult's Desolation VI]​*[Liquid Time]​*

A faint smile split Satoshi's lips, was this girl serious? Most that he'd met was angered if their 'god' was even remotely questioned. Pulling his arms across his chest he watched her expression lit up as she started to explain her answers to him. To the questions that he put forward, so to 'help' him to understand why Jashin was the way. Seemed that she worked on a pretty good explanation to why her reasoning was right and why Jashin was the way. Not that others hadn't. She was just more articulate in the way she explained it. Though her reasoning was along similar lines to the others that came before her.

Pulling a hand to his chin he curled his lip in thought, "That is truly a fascinating view in your explanation." is admitted, even as flawed as it was. Holding a hand out though he was about to give a bit of food for thought. Opening his palm a small box of black sand took shape, "Lets take this puzzle aspect you spoke on." is added as the box lightly spun in his hand as he controlled it with his Chakra strings. "You explained that we all get a puzzle, and that preachers gives us answers as to how to solve the puzzle." is stated. the box slowly started to open as he spoke. Within was nothing, but it was the parable that was important, not the props to tell the story.

"Now, if how you explained it to me is true, then that means that every man, woman and child gets one of these puzzles and they are difficult to put together on one's own. So puzzle masters, priest, have to help us put them together. Well, if true that means that we run into a problem. If all boxes are given by Jashin to all people that means that they are all the same." is added as he opened his other hand, "So the instruction manual should all be the same as well, correct?" is asked as a small book looking structure is built in his black sand. Obviously it represented the Jashin Bible, "If all this so far is true, them my dear Mion, was it, we run into a slight hiccup." is explained 

"If all puzzles are given by Jashin and his bible is the instruction manual then that means that false prophets and bibles shouldn't be able to assemble a good majority of the puzzle, you can only force so many pieces together before you break the thing. So, with that being said." is added as he closed his fist on the bible. "Either there is more than one puzzle." is stated as he opened his palm to reveal a second box. "And their is more than one right answer to the question of life and happiness. Or there is more than one way to fit the puzzle together to get the same end result." That was a bit far fetched, but there are puzzles out there that can make more than one image depending on how you put them together. Usually reversible puzzles that have an image on both sides.    

Putting his hand together he then splits them open making a box that was full open as he revealed them, "The last scenario to how you explained it is though, is that there is no puzzle in the box and it's merely empty. That no religion is right, that all go to the same place regardless of what god or animal they may call creator. See, your argument is the free will argument in a small nutshell. Do we really have it, or is it an illusion that only appears to be free?" the statement rolls of his lips while he allowed his hands to fall, "If we go with pre destiny and all things happen because they have too, that means that Jashin is no god, as he had to allow himself to be killed, which means that what power you attribute him is fruitless. If we have free will and nothing is written in stone, then there is more than one way to reach your god in the end, which means that your need to show otherwise happy people death isn't needed." is finished as he slid his hands into his pockets.

Looking back to the fire he thought on the last portion of her question, ="I believe that there is a corruption in this world of ours. Things aren't as they should be. I want to pull the corruption from this place, level the whole world to it's foundation and build a new one. One where everyone is on the same level. There is no rich and poor, no good an evil. Just people living their lives as they should." is explained. Sure he could go deeper into it. But wanting to burn the world to it's foundation would be contradictory to him saying that arson wasn't in his repertoire. Well, normal arson. Give him explosive tags and volatile alcohol, that was a different story. ~


----------



## Kei (Nov 11, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]_​


Durga, a beautiful young woman, with beautiful sparking ruby eyes, and long luscious white hair, even the way she walked. Kei would consider this woman the most beautiful thing in the world, though maybe being in this town just added to that appeal she had. However along with the attractiveness that Kei saw in her, there was a sense of building unease in Kei.  As long as they walked, they didn?t run into a single soul, and that worried the young girl. 

Not a single person or sign of life of any kind in this town, but somehow she ran into Durga. Through all of it, they found each other, but it was more like Durga found her. Even as she looked at the woman back, she seemed unfazed by the fog or the fact that they didn?t see a single person.  What was she doing here anyway, even though this was a free world, and she could do anything she wanted? She was hear out of all places, this place where fog was ruler and the town which time took apart. 

?It used to be a beautiful place.? Durga answered her thoughts making Kei jump a bit, ?This town was filled with nice people, kind people, and selfless people. Everyone helped each other and there was no crime, because people were always willing to lend a helping hand.?

Kei smiled as she heard Durga tale, it sounded like something out of a fairy tale, but as soon as she smiled it slowly disappeared. A fairy tale that had a bad ending?

?Do you want to know what happened next?? Durga smiled over her shoulder as she finally stopped in front of a store, and turned to Kei. The woman seemed so joyous about the opportunity of telling Kei this story, but it only placed more anxiety on the girl.  However, Kei nodded her head, ignoring her growing worry for a simple fill of her growing curiosity.

_?They were weak.?_​
Durga threw her head back and laughed, and Kei felt as if she was just hit in the face with a brick. Durga laughed as if there was nothing wrong with saying someone was weak.  It seemed to bring her joy, the laughter that shook her whole body and rocked the woman to the core, made Kei break out in a cold sweat. There was something wrong with this woman. Horribly wrong with her, though as she finally stopped laughing, tears rolling down the side of her face as if she told a wonderful joke. 

She smiled at Kei, and that was when she saw the glint of her red eyes?.

?The fools all of them, bent their back over backwards for a neighboring town. Even went as far as to set themselves on fire.? Durga smiled, her lips curved into a beautiful v like shape, ?Truthfully, they preached about how selfless they were?and they were the most selfish town ever.?

?Though I guess I could commend idiots, who painted their faces and shielded their selfishness from the world.?​
Durga looked at the store behind her, but Kei wondered to herself. This woman was crazy, no one in the right mind would think that it was funny. Sacrificing oneself for the sake of others, and was the most selfless act that one could achieve.  However, as she took a step back from Durga, Kei didn?t see the face of the woman that had her back turned towards the woman. The face of someone obviously upset, as if she heard the private thoughts of Kei, though as she turned around.

Durga face was warm and inviting,  ?Is everything okay? I hope my story didn?t creep you out.? She purred causing Kei to look up at her.

?Um? That wasn?t kind! These people were nice and such bad things happened to them!? Kei countered and Durga stepped forward before going behind Kei and placing her hand on the girls shoulders.

She leaned down and Kei almost fainted as she felt the warm breath of the woman on her ear?.

Durga allowed her arms to slip around Kei chest and bringing her closer to her,  ?The people in this town destroyed themselves because they were selfless. They broke themselves and twisted themselves up into a knot for something that didn?t even pay them any mind.? Durga brushed up against Kei, letting their hair mingle with each other.

?And the funny thing is, they did all of that and no one remembers them?.? Durga purred, ?They were forgotten even though they were so kind.  However, they were the most selfish people in all of existence.?

?How?They?They did stuff for others, they helped each other out!?​
?Just because you don?t ask for anything for return, doesn?t mean you don?t want anything back. Just because you don?t say anything and keep your mouth shut, doesn?t mean that in your heart you are content.? Durga explained as warm, as a mother explaining to a child the facts of life.  Durga touched Kei?s chest, moving her hand so she can feel the girl?s heart.

?It?s okay to want and desire.? Durga said looking into Kei?s yellow eyes, as if she already knew what Kei was struggling through, her words sung a beautiful melody to a part of Kei?s soul that she wanted to seal up in disgust.

?It?s not okay to seal those up and pretend that they don?t exist. And that is why the town caved in on itself, because soon their wants and desires ate them whole.?​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 11, 2014)

[T R A N S P A R E N T Code]​<"What Color Are You?">
-Escape Your Prison(Act III)-

Am I looking at mirror or am I looking straight into hell. The question buzzes around my head painfully as my eyes gander at the being rising from the crypts of the coffin only suited for the deceased, but lifts it's reflective head is far from Hade's lake. Her hair is a powerful amber and her sharp eyes the same. Only those two inconsistencies that don't fit the entire picture but such microscopic details escape my mind. I can only contain within my conscious the fact that she has the exact same appearance as me.

My legs stumble and give away from the chaos shaking my mind. I fall on my bottom in awe of the sight conspired to break me. 'Honor is dead', those words grab at my heart but I don't let myself be crushed, I struggle to gain my footing by grabbing a nearby chair for support but my ghostly hand slips though, reminding me of the fading of my existence. My teeth clench against themselves on the verge of shattering from the emotions preying from face.

She smiling at me in a way I had never thought I'd see on my own face. It's unbecoming, it's unacceptable, my own thoughts scream at me to reject this reality. As I rise to my feet, that ' fake' removes herself from coffin that should have been holding an immobile corpse. Not only did she have my voice, but her swagger and posture was a complete match to mine that only furthered the fuel of violent flames clawing to break from by the shell of my body. It wasn't only that, the swamping pour of fear clogged my movement. 

Why was I afraid why?I shouldn't be but I can without a doubt feel and see my body shaking uncontrollably like a malfunction was trying to be corrected. My mouth nearly boils from the heat escaping from my throat, I find the power to speak,

"You....just what are-"
"You....just what are-"


She reflects the words seeping from my lips no to question me but to mock me, I can't help but be on the edge from this disturbance. If this continues on, I'll fall off into a pit of violence unbecoming of me. Her sight connects with mine as if see into the depths of my thoughts, in contrast I can't get a single piece of the sinister glare she holds,

"Enough useless words, you know who I am,"

I stiffen at the voice that should be mine but attacks me instead,

"You, you ''faker'', you play like there's some meaning in this world and the people in it but there's nothing left. It's only a shallow shell with nothing inside. You know, you saw that yourself when 'she' died. In that moment, when she died, so did your illusion,"

I can't take it, my vision begins to rock and I back track my feet to escape from the monster spewing venomous words but that girl with a face like mine inches closer. 

"Right, when mother died and everyone turned their hate towards you, the shell hiding the meaning behind everything broke and no matter how you try to put the pieces together in beautiful pattern, it will always be empty,"

I'm plug my ears while moving backwards, but her cold cracks find a way to seep clearly into my hearing. I'm cracking, my mind is cracking out of these verbal blows pounding away at me. While back tracking I find my body phasing through the chairs, at the same time, her living breathing body was tossing aside the chairs in her path to close in on me,

"No...."

The me that should be alive and the me that should be six feet under are in the wrong positions. I have to- wait....did I just recognize her as me?.... 

In my daze, I continue to move faster, despite not being able to make contact with the living, I advance further away from my purser. Why am I doing this? I couldn't scratch out the answer, but despite not fearing death, I felt what was hunting me down like an animal, was far more sinister than death.
​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 11, 2014)

[T R A N S P A R E N T Code]​<"What Color Are You?">
-Escape Your Prison-​

She ran, afraid of her reality. But this was to be the first step of a myriad. His eyes followed, as the girl's image followed from behind. There, a shred of soul became evident, and his physical form began to fade withing the passing. As her body rushed towards the unknown. His voice began to resound withing her mind. Her eyes became his for an instant. 

"I heard it."

He spoke, a thought that lingered withing her mind, a thoughts that she herself neglected the moment she come to its realization. The darkness that became manifest now hunting its prey. The more she shrouded herself in her own fear, the first and foremost moment that she realized she was afraid, when she admitted that the figure before her was another version of her... No when she admitted that it was her. There was where truth had became manifest.

"Run... Run from the truth. Much like your entire life. A living metaphor. Did all those times you spoke of honor where to simply fuel an image of a hero? Did you really think that words would change the future? Stand and fight, find that which gives you strength."

She ran, but soon as she did the earth began to trembled, the force had begun to cause a fissure upon the earth. Splitting open and from their torn darkness wall began to rise, towers form statures across the land. The sky began to wither into a crimson hue, clouds followed by turning dark. The sun formed a eclipse, the lining of the corners begets the gleam of twilight.     

Towers stood before her, a city built from nowhere, and at the end of the alley stood her shadow, witnessing her movements. Her aura began to emanate, radiate through the oozing pores of her flesh. Her eyes locked on the girls in front. 

"Running away again, huh? Aren't you tired of doing that? Tired of all the cowardice? Can't you see what you're doing? You're just proving a point. You're showing to... yourself, how much a lawless loser you are. I guess you can't admit the truth when it's right in front of you. Silent Honors... What a load of bullshit." 

She beckoned 

"C'mon here, I have a little present for you. "


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 11, 2014)

_Ichi's Fears, the Spineless Wonder Must Escape Her Prison_​

What Ichi sees before her is a flash of light, causing her to hide her face before she hears numerous voices around her talking among themselves.  Keeping her eyes shut, she cleans her glasses, or attempts to.  She can't seem to find any of her many shirts...and she feels her lower half very bare as well, excepting a pair of tight fitting shorts.   ?Wh-why a-am I...?? Ichi's voice stops mid sentence as her, now masculine, voice startles her.  

Ichi sees many eyes staring at him, someone in the crowd says, ?Look!  It's Ichi!? his eyes grow wide as he hears the excited voice.  Chest rising and falling in a panicked breath.  His brown eyes dart between the various people, ?N-no...n-no...? he shakes his head, stepping back a single step, and darting away on all fours.

"How would you feel... If you weren't you anymore?"

"If your world was upside down?"

His heart raced faster as he slowly noticed he wasn't going anywhere.  He slips, rolling onto his back as he lands.  Ichi  notices the crowd slowly closing in on him, his eye slowly fill with tears, spilling onto his face.  His body visibly shaking, ?Niisan!  Shigo!  P-please help...? he shouts for his partners who, for the first time, don't come running happily.  Leaving her...now him, alone in the crowd.  Someone from the crowd reaches down, Ichi didn't know for what, but he didn't give them a chance, he swung out in panic, his open hand slapped the person across the face hard.  The murmuring crowd went silent in a unified gasp.  ?N-no, I-I-I...Didn't mean to!? 

?Stop sitting around in your underwear Prince Inuzuka.? A young woman about his age struts out of the crowd, ?You have responsibilities to take care of.? she gives him a condescending look, grabbing him by his arm and pulling him to his feet.

?I-I do?? He gave a stunned expression, adjusting his spectacles on his face in his flustered movements.

?Don't be daft.  Of course you do!  Your first responsibility is to keep yourself in good standing with your citizens, not what you are doing here.?she gives him a glare.  He bites his lip, tears falling again in his frenzy of embarrassment.  He begins to outright sob from nearly all the things he fears the most being thrown into him.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 11, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Steaming Vexation
__________________________________

They grabbed North again and panic set through my body. As she was dragged back up stairs I was left alone, only hearing the cheers and screams of others nearby. That was until I noticed a small shimmering, a piece of reflective metal lying on the ground. Upon closer inspection I noticed that it had an odd shape, it had to be a key; so that's why North was so willing to be taken again, she had a back up plan. I stood up and made my way to the grounded key. I then laid on my back onto the cold cement, rolling until I could feel it across my hands. Despite the small struggle I got it into my hands and placed it into the small insert inside the cuffs.

Freeing one hand, I quickly brought my hands up in front of my body, quickly freeing the other. I approached the locked door and turned the key from the other side, now allowing me to go find North. What was the best strategy though? I couldn't just run up the stairs and try to save her, no there had to be an easier way. No, I knew an easier way, but I would have to find a guard. 

I walked up the stairs slowly, noticing it took a sharp left turn after about fifteen steps up. I creeped up the stairs, my armor clattering ever so lightly as I attempted to advance; however before I even got five steps up I heard something, no, someone coming down. This was my chance. I made my way up to the fourteenth stair and pressed myself against the wall, waiting for the next guard to show up. Luckily as the footsteps drew near I could tell that he was alone, I wasn't sure how I'd handle the situation if there were any more. Just as he turned the corner I punched him in the face, but before he collided into the ground I caught him from behind, covering his mouth with my other arm around his neck.

The man struggled greatly, but due to his bulky figure he couldn't quite reach me from behind. His resistant soon became limp as he became heavy within my arms. I lay him silently on the cold steps, quickly retrieving a kunai from his shinobi pouch. As I grabbed the kunai doubts entered my head, wondering if I was taking too long or if what I was doing was even sane, but I knew I couldn't doubt myself; I could bail on North after she was able to save me. Raising my torso plate, I drew the kunai into my stomach where almost immediately my body exploded into countless butterflies. I flew close to the ceiling, tracing my way up to the commotion.

There were two guards stationed at the top, but due to the height of these stairwells they didn't even notice the mass of butterflies tracing their way to freedom, but that wasn't the problem. I made my way out to the open sky where I could instantly hear the cheers and crowds of people. This area, despite the vastness underneath, seemed like a small open stage. I could see a giant crowd amassing in front of the stage in a semi-circle formation, many yelling and screaming, with a few guards standing in front of the mass. There were only two on the stage at the moment though, one was a man dressed in black with a large axe, and the other was North, sitting on her knees facing the crowd. I knew I had to act fast or else it would be too late. The butterflies quickly collected behind the small platform, forming my full body once again. I took a small breath, I hated doing this. I formed the tiger hand seal, raising my arm as a large cloud of mist formed around my body.  

"Kirigakure no Jutsu!"

The thick mist collected and grew rapidly, overgrowing the stage and even through the crowd. I could hear the screams of panic as they wondered what strange event transpired, and a booming crash on the stage nearby. I only assumed it was the axe man but it didn't sound like he hit a human, so I was sure that North rolled out of the way once the thick mist formed near her. I stayed silent for a moment, taking in my surroundings, and quickly realizing a foreign sound compared to the mass. I could assume that was North. I made my way to the sound, and as I barely could see her figure she said:

"Let's get out of here, we can deal with my handcuffs later."

"I agree."

I admitted; I couldn't see the key hole on her handcuffs due to the density of this fog anyways, so it would be better to get out of this dangerous situation first anyways. We both turned north bound and ran out, quickly exiting the fog. Despite the situation being one of life or death, this felt strangely invigorating. I hadn't felt this empowered in a long time. We made our way to a closed off alley where we laid flat against a wall as guards quickly passed us. I was surprised that we hadn't been found yet but we still weren't out of this. The two of us ran further into the alley way until I drew the keys:

"Here, let me unlock you."

"I don't think so."

Two guards appeared from almost nowhere, one on both sides of the alleyway. There was no feasible way to get out of this situation with North, and at this point I certainty wasn't abandoning her to die. I instinctively reached down to grab my mask, but noticed they took that away from me too, something else I'd have to grab. I didn't want to kill them now, but I had no choice. I took a deep breath and looked back at North and said: 

"Just watch my six, I'll need a little time."

Ox Monkey Hare Rat Boar Bird Ox Horse Bird Rat Tiger Dog Tiger Snake Ox Ram Snake Boar Ram Rat Yang Water Monkey Bird Dragon Bird Ox Horse Ram Tiger Snke Rat Monkey Hare Boar Dragon Ram Rat Ox Monkey Bird Yang Water Rat Boar Bird

"Suiton: Suiryūdan no Jutsu!" 

My hand signs weaved quickly through the forty plus handseals. I rose my hand but almost seemingly nothing happened immediately. Luckily for us the guards had been hesitant to make their move the entire time as they probably didn't know what my plan was, but now they looked with an amused look on their faces. The guard in front of me, with a smile said:

"All of that for what?"

I smirk crossed my face as the air became ever slightly warmer around us. I brought my hand down into a parallel position with the ground as a loud roar could be heard crashing through the air. The thin water dragon came crashing down into the alley way horizontally, first crashing into the man in front of me, then carrying him past North and I into the man behind us. They were both thrown into the nearby building as the water exploded on contact. They both fell to the ground, as expected, and with that I turned and unlocked her cuffs.

"How did you do that? I didn't see you spit out any water, and there isn't a water source nearby."

"There isn't? My Kirigakure no Jutsu makes a very moisturized mist. At the scale of which I made it I was able to condense the water particles of the fog and scale them into the small water dragon you saw. Although of course a trick like that could only be done once."

"Alright, let's get out of this village...then you have some explaining you need to do."

"I can't leave, not yet."

"Why not?"

"They have my sword and mask; I won't leave without them. They're a part of me."

"What? That's crazy! We're being hunted right now! Let's get out of here before we push our luck too much!"

"If you want to leave you can, I'm staying."

North looked conflicted, she wanted to leave, but against her better judgement she also wanted to stay; not that she exactly wanted to be with Aurora after she hid so much from her, but the fact that Aurora could have just left her after she gave her the keys. It was all a show of good faith, and they couldn't just split up at this venture.

"...Fine, I'll stay, but only for thirty minutes, so we have to move and fast. So, where do we go?"
​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 11, 2014)

I  smiled at her compromise, that is all we would need. But where did we  go indeed? It's not like either of us knew where this auction was being  held, but if I had to guess it would be in a place near the villages  center, and one of the best conditioned buildings. That's where many  people could go to auction off their remaining belongings to gain some  sort of income from this tragedy, and that's where I would get my sword  and mask. I just had to hope they weren't already sold.

"This may sound crazy, but lets head back to the  center of the village. The guards are probably split around trying to  find us, and that's the most probable place where the auction is taking  place."

She nodded and we made our way back to the center of village through the  back roads, double checking around every corner before running to the  next alley way. It felt very strange to be hiding, especially in my  outfit, but it couldn't be helped. I looked out to the small stage which  was still crowded by many villagers, but despite that I also noticed a  small crowd entering the near by building, and I assumed that was where  the auction was taking place.

I signaled to North and we both jumped on top of the near by building,  crossing around the center of the village on top of the roof tops  discreetly, until reaching the large building which I assumed the  auction was being held. Jumping down onto the nearby balcony, the two of  us made our way into the building. Inside looked like a large  auditorium, one where people would preform plays and such. The  auditorium looked rather empty, but many wealthy looking men stood near  the stage with large boxes and trinkets at the front of the stage,  telling me we were in the right place. What I did notice though is that  they were hauling many of the items behind stage, where I assume they  were holding the auction items. If anything, my mask and sword would be  back there. Before I could relay this to North, she surprisingly spoke  before me and said the same to me:

"It  looks like that they're holding their items behind stage; if we want to  get your mask and sword we'll have to sneak back there and take them  back."

I smiled slightly at her response, liking how she was taking this  seriously even though this had nothing to do with her. But the look in  her eye told me everything; that she was truly interested in what I had  to say. I suppose aiding me in this request was the only way for her to  get her answers though. I decided to consult her, as I wanted a second  opinion on the situation.

"Yeah, and it seems like there aren't many men in here, so we could probably sneak by rather easily. What do you recommend we do?"
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 12, 2014)

*Akane|Chunin|???*

*[???]​*​
[A Father's Sin II]​
-Special Event Mission-
​

"Well, if you're going to be this clumsy, Akane, then I may have to make you wear shoes inside." Mizuki states with a bit of a grin as she lifted her daughter up to the table. Pulling the apron she was wearing off she cleaned the blood from Akane's left foot. "They don't look too deep." is added while she wrapped the apron into place. Her eyes meet the young girl's. "What do you say in just sitting here a moment dear?" is asked with a peck on the forehead. Akane smiles nodding, "Hold the apron while I make sure the food doesn't burn." 

Akane wraps her small round fingers around the staining cloth as her mother pulls up from her. Blinking she follows Mizuki while she moved around the small kitchen. Her deep red eyes move pass her mother as she pulls the iron skillet off the hot surface of the bot belly stove. The walls were clean now, her mother was alive. So, the question became. What was that? Was it real? Akane looked down to the apron as her mother put the food on a folded cloth close to the sink. While not as luxurious as big Villages, for Ellesmere Eikichi was as close to modern society as the swamp got. "Alright, lets have a look at that foot again." is stated as she walked back around.

Pulling the apron off small rose buds of blood seeped up from the small scratches. The woman activates her Bestialgan, "I don't see anything in the wound Akane, so lets get you patched up. Just sit there a little longer will you?" soft hands cupped Akane's cheeks as her mother put her forehead on her daughter's. She squealed with delight while her mother rubbed their heads together. 

"Fragmented Souls are torn in different ways. While all tell a different story, all lead down the same path. To a lonely darkness."​
Akane looked around, there it was again, though now it seemed a bit more distant, "You hear anything Mizuirono?" it was almost a whisper as it came out. The dire wolf pulled her head from her paws, a sleepy daze was still in her eyes and she yawned loudly. "My Mizuirono, you and Akane are going to have to get into bed a lot earlier if you're going to be yawning like that all day." Mizuki laughs walking pass her. The wolf snorted and looked to her sister as she was patched up. After a moment or two, the woman ties the bandages off and pats her daughter on the head, "Alright, I'll finish cooking. You clean that mess up, then we'll eat. Deal?" is asked. Akane grinned from one ear to the other. 

Happy to be trusted with setting the table again, after  cleaning up the plate, made her morning. She feared that her mom would have been more upset, these plates belonged to her great, great grandmother after all. Akane hobbled on her foot but she was a resilient child and soon she had the floor clean again. Throwing the plate fragments away she walked back over to the cabinet. Two plates and two sets of flatware are pulled from their home. "To answer your earlier question, hun, your brother is supposed to be home later today as well." is answered. Akane beamed, the whole family would be gathered. "Your father and I also have a special announcement for the family as well." is added with a soft hum. 

The young redhead's ears perked up, special. "What mama!" the girl ran up to her mother almost knocking her over, "Well, everyone will hear later tonight." is replied as she put a hand on Akane's head, "Now, if you don't let me by, the food is going to get cold." Akane nods, she wanted to know the secret, but she wanted to eat too. ~

--

Setting at the table, Akane poked at the eggs with her fork, her eyes glance over to her sister who was lapping her food up like a starved oxen, "What's the matter Akane?" her mother's voice trailed over a steaming cup of coffee. Sitting across from her mom Akane just grinned and took a bite of bacon that was on her plate, "Nothing" is lied. Her mother suspected otherwise, but instead of pressing the matter she put her cup down and decided to eat chalking it up to Akane wanting to know the secret already. It however was far from that, looking back to Mizuirono she swallowed the bacon she was eating. She didn't know what to think, well not anymore.

Maybe her mother was right, maybe see was a little sick, the food. It just didn't taste right. No, that'd be wrong. It isn't that it didn't taste right, it didn't have a taste at all. It was bland as if she was chewing on nothing. She took it in stride however and after the meal was done she thanked her mother for the good food and helped to clear the table.     

"The darkness that clouds the heart though can be washed away by the light young one. All you have to do is open your eyes."​
Now, as Akane entered her room to fully get dressed, she was ignoring the voice. "What's wrong Akane, you seem a little off this morning." the dire wolf states, voicing her concern. Akane giggled a bit, it was sweet that her sister was worrying about her. "Maybe I'm just excited to be a season older. Dad and Hisao are coming home too!" is replied with a shrill of excitement. That had to be it, right? It had to be all the excitement it was just too much for this early in the morning. Pulling on a pair of old shorts Akane picks up her boots. Ryota brought her home a new pair every so often. She loved them so, they were her most prized possessions. 

Standing to her feet she looks to her sister, "Well, are you ready to go?" the question is replied with a simple nod. Yawning again the gray wolf followed her sister back into the kitchen, "Going out mom!" is shouted as they walked toward the door. The woman looks from the dishes and smiled, "Don't go off too far. Your dad and brother should be home in a few hours." is replied back, "Okay MOM!" is shouted through the door's screen as the two bounded to the swampy ground. Mizuki shook her head as the two girls ran off. 

"Most who are here, Akane Hyūga, are so because their souls are torn and they refuse to acknowledge it. Though a small percentage are like you and are blind to the damage because of love."​
Akane pulled a strand of her dark red hair from her lips behind an ear. Looking around she sighs, her eyes cut from one place to another. Shuffling on her feet they walk along a small stream that lead into the deeper Swamp, "You sure something isn't wrong Akane?" is asked. Akane merely nods but before she could reply her eye catches something in the water. "What is that?" ~~

"Wat you haf to say 'bout dad Hisao? Wat truf?"​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 12, 2014)

_Ichi's Fears, the Spineless Wonder Must Escape Her Prison_​
"Fears could manifest themselves in a variety of manners. Be it solitude, jealousy, anger and the such..."

A voice resonated from within the the world. As men and woman placed their eyes to the now male Inuzuka, fidgeting withing a mixture of confusion and overwhelming... She witnessed the crowed gazing upon her, the center stage, as her tears welded up in the tear of her own demise. Upon several meters away, you could witness the man plainly sitting on top of a building's edge. Looking down at her position, although his lips didn't move you mind worked as the receptor of his voice. Viewing you, his eyes veiled under the eerie shadow, covering the gleam of his eyes. Dressed formally with fedora on head. A crimson tie strapped around his neck patterned with diagonal jet-black lines adorning its prominent hue. 

"Life becomes simpler once man becomes accustomed to the monotony. It becomes a matter of living through today. A facade placed due to lack of either enthusiasm, or the very fear of rejection. The very fear on the unknown cripples man and leaves them at their most vulnerable."

Spreading his right arm towards the now male Inuzuka, lowering and lifting the arm, motioning her, the now him, to view herself clearly. This was a symbolization of what she repressed within. Men at time are cripples by the simplest's of things. Even happiness has been used as method to slither down a man to their feet. Love and hate held too man resemblances, too many niches that correlated with the other. 

"Exposure is your weakness. Hiding with the mold you crafted throughout life time. Your facade being silence. You'd rather live within a box, hiding yourself from the world. But I place before you the responsibility of a nation, the embarrassment of the million. Now I ask again... What would you do now... That your life has shifted entirely?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 12, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
FEARS MADE REAL, PART II
_____________________________________​

It rippled on the ground at first, like a puddle of pitch black oil, then began to congeal and take form. 

Ren?s eyes widened. It was his mother, but different. The wheelchair which had bound her for most of his memory was gone, her formerly limp legs now steady and powerful as she rose from the ground. Her face was no longer gaunt or slashed with wrinkles, glowing with the same radiant youthfulness that Ren had seen in the old days or in her photographs. She had the same smile he did. Confident and smug. 

It was the same woman whose company he had once found so comforting and warm all those years ago, before the accident. And yet, there were subtle differences that made him try to back away slightly. There was an unnatural smoothness to her porcelain complexion, the same lifeless texture like that of a doll. And her cobalt eyes - one of the defining physical traits of their clan - were now a fiery amber. They peered straight at him, an unreadable glint shining in them. 

"M-mother?" The young boy stuttered, his short legs beginning to instinctively stumble back. It was the first skill his mother had taught him; the sixth sense for danger. 

Just what was going on? Lisanna Houki was dead. Nothing more than a decomposed body underneath a slab of stone and a thin blanket of mud. If there was anything he was certain of in this fuzzy daze, it was that his mother was deceased. After all, he had been the one who killed her. Those words which he had uttered in a single moment of weakness had been the final nail on the coffin for her. 

His mother stepped forward.  "My boy." A dazzling smile was given, but there was no warmth to it. "Why did you abandon me?" She whispered. Her voice was  hauntingly soft and melodious. 

"I-I..." Ren looked down, almost as if he was just another five year old being scolded by his mom. 

Lisanna Houki?s hands flew into a string of seals, blurring at a speed which Ren had never even seen before. In an instant, six orbs of light appeared, piercing through the suffocating silence with their familiarly crinkly buzzing sound. Another smile creeped onto her face and Ren?s eyes widened once more as light poured into his vision. On instinct, he threw himself back, yet even as he retreated he knew that it wouldn?t do any good. Mother had always taught him to move back when the pearls gave their first shimmer. He had done it the moment they fired instead. A rookie error that would cost him. 

Ren raised his arms, bringing them into a cross formation in front of his face. The six streams of lightning chakra crashed against his body with prejudiced, melting through the silk of his shirt and into his skin. Like a discarded ragdoll, he was sent flying. The burning sensation in his chest washed away, a sharp pain in his back replacing it as he crashed against the wall. He cried out in pain and gasped for breath, but then felt the heels of a particularly sharp pair of high heeled shoes press against his chest. Stone crumbled and he tumbled through it and onto the ground outside...

"Get up, Ren. I think it?s time that your mother taught you some manners."


----------



## Sumon (Nov 12, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*
_Arc: Folsom Prison - Path to Redemption
Part 2: Day 3 and 5
Timeline: a few months before._

I open my eyes, but my mind is only half open. I look around as much as I can with two of my eyes, but I can only see plain ground, ground full of vomit and saliva. I’m lying on my dirty cheek and stomach, so what more could I see? I try to turn over, get on my back, but my body is heavy like a concrete statue. 

After much struggle, I manage to turn over. My hair lands on the vomit, and a terrible smell attacks my nose, the smell of disgust, nothing I ever smelled before, even hobos in buildings-ghosts didn’t smell as bad as I did. How did this happen? How did I fall so low?

But feeling pity at myself I was not. No, my attention was caught by these two figures in white wardrobe. I didn’t see their faces, I simply couldn’t. My vision was blurry. You know how people are so old they can’t see? Yeah, that’s me, except I am not old, I am a freaking 16 year old ninja that is supposed to be strong and smart. And here I am, lying like a sick dog in my own feces and puke, hardly able to move, waiting for my master to take me behind the barn and end it. Are those two here to do it, kill me? 

I am grabbed by my hands softly, though they did it roughly, they seemed to be disgusted by me just like I was disgusted of myself. But their contact felt soft, too soft, almost non-existent. My whole body was numb like patient in anesthesia. You could throw me off a skyscraper and I wouldn’t feel a thing, just a slight touch.

They grab me and carry me by my shoulders in vertical position with my feet being dragged behind. I try to realize where I am, I try to look around and see if anything is familiar. But as soon as I blink, images change drastically and I everything I had just seen with my shitty vision disappears. Only those two figures don’t change. They are my feet and I am just a passenger stuck in this filthy body. 

I blink again and find myself lying on my back, strapped to what seemed to be some sort of a chair. Only my head is free to move, though even a turtle moves faster than my head. I look left and see some sort of lines of screens and liquids. I look right and see more figures of people. I don’t know if my ‘feet’ are in that group. And I honestly don’t care, I want to find out what the hell is going on. I try to open my eyes, ask a question. But all I am able to do is release a sound that looks something like this:

“Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...”

Exactly, not even I could understand what I had just said. But what followed was a figure getting right next to me and sticking a syringe right to my neck. Get the f…………………………………………………….

*****

I wake up in what seems to be a jail cell. _“Did I get caught?,”_ – runs through my head as I remember the last thing that has happened to – a fight between myself and two individuals, and fire all around us. But I am not surprised, I somewhat deserve this, though I do want to find out more about the terms of my stay here, because I can’t recall a single thing between that fight and now.

I jump up from my bunk and I succumb on the ground immediately. This unexpected pain strikes me out of nowhere. I look at my body and see myself in some sandish colored rags that cover burns all over my body. That makes sense, I did have a fight in fire not so long ago. 

I get up, grinding my teeth from the pain but trying to stay strong. Besides the bunk from which I had just raised, I can also see a shitter that hasn’t been cleaned for ages and a sink with crane that runs dirty water. And all of this in a small room with floor full of shit and prison grating. Luckily, there is some sort of ventilation on the ceiling, though it hardly helped with the smell, believe me...

Before I can do anything, these two buffed adult men, both with short hair and beard, show up at my jail grating and point at me. “Come with us,” one says as the other unlocks the grating. Without replying, I leave my cell and follow one of the men, while the other one follows me.

I didn’t have handcuffs or anything like that – that’s how confident they were of their strength. Or they just knew I haven’t eaten for who the hell knows how long, and am in no condition to fight two physically strong men let alone resist. So I followed them, eagerly waiting for answers to many questions spinning in my head. ​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 12, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Opposing Reverie
__________________________________

No, he was wrong, I didn't only live to serve him! My life was my own, one not devoted just to die for his survival. I couldn't, no, I wouldn't allow him to control me, control my way of life. This god of mine, I had escaped his deathly claws once before, I would just have to do it again. But every time I looked out from the enveloping darkness I could see his cold red eyes piercing my body; I wanted to retaliate but his presence was overwhelming, and I felt scared and tiny. 

As the darkness swallowed my body I curled my fingers together, there was seemingly no way I could get out of this situation. I was going to die, but first I was going to be sent to kill everyone I knew, that was my purpose. To serve this monster, the same monster that caused those men to attack me. The more I stared at this demon the more that anger fueled inside of me, he was the cause of my descent, he was the cause of my problems. 

Conviction fueling my body, I broke my bare arms from the constraints of darkness, pushing myself up and off the slab, lunging at the devil with an imaginary sword. I took a large swipe at the monster but I could already see the mistake I had made; I hadn't hit the demon god, I had slashed the the animal abuser I put down a couple of years ago. Thoughts of confusion swirled around in my head as the booming voice vacated:

"This is why I won't kill you right now. Foolish as you are, you are of use to me, feeding me their blood with every kill you make."

"I don't do it for you!"

I turned around and swung my imaginary blade at the voice behind me, hitting another familiar face; a man who kidnapped three small children wanting some sort of ransom, and like the last time, my blade slashed straight from his shoulder to his opposing hip. His body fell apart and the voice emanated all around me. 

"It's because of you I'm still alive, that I'm able to thrive. Continue providing me with these short-lived men and your pathetic existence will live for just a little longer."

I swung my blade above my head this time, but surprisingly I hadn't hit a person, but a small chandelier. I ducked out of the way, avoiding the crashing overhead light fixture. To my surprise my body was back to my normal seventeen year old self; fully clothed and armored, with a real sword in my hand now. My surroundings were completely different, I was in what looked like a run down motel, where the painting had been cracked and cockroaches scaling the walls. 

"Tying yourself with emotions will make you unsuitable, I have no need of a slave that limits thyself by ridiculous reasons."

"Shut up!"

I swung my blade behind my back only for it to be stopped this time. Expecting the demonic form of Jashin, I instead saw something I had wished I never saw again; my father. He looked just as he did the day he donated me to the church, ragid and ripped clothes, an estranged short beard and black messy hair. I tried to free my sword from his grasp but instead he pulled it in close to him, and as I lost my balance he punched me straight in the face. The impact felt hard and solid as my cheek bone ached; I came crashing down to the weak wooden floor as his figure loomed over me. The man stepped on my wrist, forcing me to release my blade. Leaning down, he looked at me with crazed eyes.

"What use do you have to provide today?"

That was the question he'd ask me everyday when I was little. Despite the fact that we had a survival of the fittest thing going on between our entire family he always abused the fact that I was his daughter; he took so many of my rations that I managed to get, so many of the supplies I acquired. Many days he took the only food I found, and I starved. My lack of answer made him slap me in the face, before he demanded:

"I asked you a question. What do you have to give me?"

"Nothing you son of a bitch!"

I could tell my remark didn't sit well with the man as he stood up with a look of disgust covering his face. He quickly punted his brown booted foot into my face, and I knew what was coming next. He continued the beat down on my kicking my entire body as I lay almost lifeless on the ground, despite my armor I could feel the full powerful impact of his kicks, and they hurt. My whole body ached in pain as I tried to hold in my screams of pain, but after a while I couldn't help it. My screams filled the air as he continued to relentlessly attack me.
​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 12, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
The Fading Lights
_____________________________

My disappointment with Tate's lack of response crushed me, we were  supposed to head out of here early so I didn't have much of a choice,  but resting only on sofas like this would be a pain to be honest. There  wasn't much room to sleep but it's not like I had much of a choice.  Surprisingly, Raiken came up with a response rather quickly, which  brought a good question to mind; we didn't need to go to sleep right away, we could go entertain ourselves for a while.

While  his offer was tempting I wasn't sure if I was quite buying it. We had  to get some rest at the very least as we were going to leave early in  the morning, if we didn't get any rest right now then who knows when we  will. Besides, the ride to Satoshi would be a long one, even if it's a sofa we would have to take it. I sighed, admitting:

"While that offer sounds nice Raiken, I'd think it'd be better to-"

I  stopped for a second, as I took another look at Raiken's face. He  looked slightly amused, almost as if he had asked a question that he  normally wouldn't ask. It wasn't like he was joking nor interjecting, so  what did he mean? I repeated his words in my head and something clicked  in my head; is that what he meant. I stepped back almost defensively as I frantically said:

"Ah- I...I uh no...Listen Raiken, we can see where things take us in the future but for right now lets just really get some rest."

I  didn't know what else to say, I didn't want to hurt his feelings or  anything but I didn't want to do anything like that. I still felt, what  was the word, scared I suppose, from earlier and I didn't want to push  this much farther. I was happy with what we had and I didn't want things  to become awkward; I know I would become awkward. Almost with a sigh of  defeat, Raiken chuckled a little before admitting:

"No no, it's nothing like that. Let's just get out of here for a bit, I'll buy you some desert or something.?

"Oh..."

I  calmly admitted to myself. I wasn't sure if he was being serious about  that not being what he was intending, but maybe my mind was too full of  doubts; he wanted what was best for me and I think he knew I wasn't  ready for that type of relationship. Hopefully that was the case  anyways. With reassurance filling my body I looked back at the hulking man.

"Okay fine, take me where you want."

We  made our way to the door as Raiken opened it in a strangely gentleman  like way. I giggled slightly as his over encompass of treatment, and  made my way out of the dingy hideout first. We were walking side by  side, as he held his hands in his pockets and mine swayed freely at my  sides. I wondered if this was how I was going on the mission, this  soaking white dress with blue lace on my arms. It wasn't very appealing  for a mission, but I didn't want to go back to the hotel to change my  clothes; I'm sure Thalia would find some reason as to why I couldn't go.  I'd rather avoid her at all costs.

That brought up another issue  though, what would I say to Satoshi when we found him? We were looking  for the Unmarked, someone we assume Satoshi knows, but even if he does  tell us, what will I do about him and I? Our situation is complicated; I  hate him but at the same time I worry about him. I wouldn't call him a  friend but I cringed at him dying. He's a murderer and scum amongst human beings but I feel compassion for him. Why? What is with Satoshi and what makes him special? Why do I-?

"You see awfully quiet tonight, what's up??

His voice shook me from my isolated thoughts. With a hushed smile I looked to the ground, a little embarrassed.

"Sorry, I'm just thinking about things...Anyways, where are you taking me?"

"Well, every time I go to Konoha I always go to this small restaurant- I'm not even sure if I can call it that...Anyways, they're open all night long and serve dinner and desert.?

I  didn't bother to question him, but it's surprising that I didn't know  of this place considering the face that I actually live in Konoha.  However I think that could be attributed to the fact that I normally  don't eat out; back when I had that apartment I always bought food to  cook at home, never the other way around. So this was a bit of a treat.  Almost like on que, Raiken turned to the sidewalk and paced to the  neared building on our right, opening the wooden door.

"Hey, can I get an order of fish??

One  step into the small establishment and he's already ordering his food. I  wanted to roll my eyes but instead just made my way inside. It was  surprisingly vacant with only one man behind the bar; there were only  three tables inside with a bar being able to seat five people, as Raiken  said, this was a small place. The man was writing on a notepad as if he  expected Raiken's order from out of the blue. I glanced at the menu and  quickly realized I hadn't eaten dinner yet due to the party, and I was  starving.

"I...Uh, can I have a hamburger? Also a cup of coffee please?"

Was  the first thing that came out of my mouth. I normally didn't like the  meal but for some strange reason I was craving the thing. He wrote it  down and then looked back to Raiken, who gave no indication of ordering  anything else. The silent man then took his leave, going into the  kitchen. Raiken in the meantime made his way to the bar, sitting on the far right, and I decided to join him.

"Hey, coffee isn't something very dinnery, want me to order you a real drink??

"Wha- no, I'm good. Besides not being legally able to, I don't particularly like alcohol."

"Hmm, why's that??

"Let's  just say I had a bad experience once a few months ago. I was with two  other shinobi celebrating the night away, and then things just turned  for the worse as it went on. Needless to say I'm not ready to drink again."

"Well it doesn't really matter, just get whatever you want. I'm paying.?

"What? Raiken, you don't need to do that, I can-"

"No, I want to do it.?

"Alright fine, but don't expect me to leave it like this, I'll find some way to pay you back."

Almost  instinctively we leaned in to kiss each other, almost as if we were  sealing the deal. It was a little annoying how Raiken wouldn't let me  pay, but I was also grateful at the same time. I know many others would  try to weasel their way out of paying, so I was glad I had someone so  willing like Raiken. Now the only problem I had was finding out how I  could make it up to Raiken, as it wasn't like he was going to let me buy him anything. No, it had to be something worth just as much as all of this.
​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 12, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
FEARS MADE REAL, PART II
_____________________________________​

The man spectated as the woman, unafraid of the situation mangled her son across the room, turning shifting. The young Houki hadn't the ability to strike back. His young-self had brought out the practices his mother taught him through childhood, but before the glimpse of a greater foe his ever began to quiver at the sight of imminent death. The mother speaking with blatant disregard for her son's well-being, upon throwing him at the outside of her home. Shifting, the sky began to veil the ripples of light it emanated. The moon swallowed by the clouds. While rain began to pour into the land. The sound of thunder began to roar across the skies, flashes of light exuding withing the dark. 

The man began to make his appearance once more. From behind the image of the mother his began to resurface from space, appearing within a fade of her shadow. Walking towards the child, following her same pace. She towered before him, watching the smile that protruded from her lips matched his own in situations like this. A shrouded aura of malice coursing at the viewing of a meeker being. A joy crossed her heart, even though this was merely the manifestation of malice withing his heart, it was something birthed from the repression of a truth. 

"We've all sinned." 

The man spoke beside the woman, she stood firmly still as he commanded silently. Witnessing the look of the boy, within a blink of an eye he returned to his current self. The boy whom now lived his life with the facade that hides his truth. The boy who cannot surpass this truth of a mother that didn't care. Or a mother that blood ran across his hands. As his eyes swayed to his hands, as if to signal him of their contents, they were drenched in her crimson... 

"But who are you to forget?"

This man spoke with a tinge of disgust through his voice. The first sign of actual emotion crossing his tone. With a tap to the boy's shoulder he dispersed once more into obscurity. The shadow of his image now replaced by the mother charging at her son. You leap almost instinctively as she presses you with continuous strikes, stomps, whirls, sweeps. You follow to the best of your abilities. Dodging, evading, turning, and swiping away any incoming strike. 

"To surpass... To create, one must delete the remnants of something and build upon it. Kings of old were one's who'd destroy nations and built upon the cinder of their victory. What flame did she extinguish? What monument of you did she eradicate to create you? Look within the darkness. Look withing the soul that you fragmented. The pieces exist within you, but you must search. You must look within. Channel that which she had destroyed. Channel that which you had instinctively repressed through all this years. If not... You will die at the hands of your facade."


----------



## Kei (Nov 12, 2014)

[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]​



Just like the outside, the inside of the store was abandon. Spider webs and dust decorated the store counters and shelves. The air was stale and each breath she took, Kei could see the dust enter her lungs and she could feel them tickle the back of her throat.  Kei coughed as she looked around, medical supplies lined up the shelves, among other items, and as she looked around she could even see the magazine rack. The instant thing she thought was that this was a drug store, but then she heard the door close behind her and instantly snap around.

?Let?s check out that knee of yours, it seemed you scrapped it when you feel.? Durga smiled innocently, but Kei didn?t feel any pain. Though as soon as she looked down at her knee, it was bleeding and filled with dirt. When did that happen? She didn?t feel any pain or anything, though as soon as she looked down, there was the scar.

As plain as day on her leg, as if it was there the whole time, but as she inspected her own wound, she could feel the pain shoot up her leg. How could she been hurt so bad, but not even notice it? Kei hissed as the stinging got worse, but she didn?t notice the woman that had made her way to her. So when she looked up from the wound, she was met with those bright ruby eyes and that weird flower in her right eye?.

For a minute Kei got lost in them, that bright ruby eye seemed unnatural, almost like it didn?t belong there, and that was saying a lot because of the flower that was sticking out her eye. That red eye, why did it seem so out of place? 

Kyo?.Her brain automatically thought of Kyo?s eyes, how bright and red they were. How almost they seemed like rubies placed in his eyes. That unnatural brightness that seemed to be fire itself, and almost as if Durga felt her stare, she closed her eyes and picked Kei up. Placing her on the counter she smiled as she went on to find good cleansing products.

?Your eye?.? Kei couldn?t keep it in anymore, ?It?s beautiful?Like a ruby??

Durga didn?t say anything for a minute before pointing to her right eye with the flower, ?Most people focus on this baby, you have a knack of not noticing what is in front of you.? She laughed over her shoulder before looking through the medical supplies.

?It?s just that?.It reminds me of someone, by any chance are you a Fenikkusu?? That was a long stretch, but Kei was going to go there. The woman stopped for a minute before returning to her medical supply finding duty.

?No, I?m not?.? 

?Ah?.I just?Thought?.?​
Kei felt the air in this small place had gotten thicker, but she didn?t know what to say next. Though something was bothering her about the woman with the white hair, and it was clear what it was.

How come she wasn?t reacting to any of this? Even if Kei was going crazy, the simple response was to deny or solidify the claim that the street went missing. Although the woman didn?t say anything, the first thing she did was hug her. Nor did she seem to mind that the place was borderline deserted,  she actually seemed to be enjoying this place more than anything. 

?Excuse me, Miss Durga?.?

?Just Durga??​
?By any chance do you know any way to get out of here?? Kei focused on her main goal, she didn?t forget though as Durga got up with a bottle, some cotton, and a wrap. The woman looked away from Kei and then back up.

_?A way out of here? ?_ She had begun as almost if the thought never crossed her mind. 

?Sorry, I don?t."​
Kei heart nearly slammed against her rib before she did a double take, ?What??

Durga sat the stuff on the counter before getting on her knees and expect Kei leg. The woman was warm, even in this cold place. She seemed so warm, and gentle. The tips of her fingers sent shivers up Kei spine, but Durga didn?t say anything for another minute.

?It is what it is?.I don?t know a way out of here.? She said simply before looking back up at Kei, ?Truth be told, I don?t know how I got here either.?

?I kind of just woke up here.?​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 12, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Opposing Reverie
__________________________________​

He sees you get pummeled into the floor, your vision dispersing as every hit made its connection to your skull. In a moment of darkness, once the light returned to you the image of the man appeared behind the very man who succumbed you. His eyes uninterested in your suffering. No joy, no love, no sadness, no enjoyment. Nothing. It simply witnessed what its done many times before. A soul becoming tamed before his very eyes by the repressed emotions that birth their facade. Her will shone through the cracks of her soul, her pride made it difficult for her to simple accept death. Although the though was made clear, it was made ever clearer that her impulses controlled her. She was simply emotive, evoked rapidly. 

"The past tortures even the most prominent of souls. There's no man, woman or child who hasn't regretted something. It is impossible to live without ever fulling yourself with a tinge of darkness."  

The man grasps the hand of the father withing his grip, with a lash of his arm the strength that one polluted the fist had diminished instantly. The father still with the same look in his eyes, the same maniacal blood-lust coursing, flowing through his features like a wild ocean stirring in a night's storm. The man's eyes swayed to the father, as his breathing was heavy, the enjoyment was erratic.

"And some try to veil that darkness within the perception of light. They do not accept the dark. Man fear what they would become if something like this were to happen." 

His body ushered itself towards the ground, without much thought or hesitation he picked up blade, which with her very eyes began to rust upon his grasp, the blade turning dark, dripping blood from the men and woman she had slaughter throughout her life time. The blood who's screams had placed to a halt. The weapon, the instrument of the murderer. 

"But man is sanguine. The soul lusts for the light that it so loves to become bias about. But mankind is birthed from the creation of light and dark. None can become whole without the other. Light cannot forsake the dark. Men forget... that light is the primary cause of shadows." 

He handed the blade to the father, as his gripped held to the blade, soon as he felt its hilt he began to squirm. Anxious to throw the next strike.

"Your life was forfeit since the moment you were handed to the devil."

He released...


----------



## Kei (Nov 12, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]​_


For some reason, Kei got angry, something boiled inside her that just made everything turn red. She was so calm about it, so accepting about being in this situation. That was extremely abnormal, and for some reason that made Kei angry as Durga began to clean her knee. Though why? Why was she so upset? Why did this upset her so much? Kei took a deep breath, the fog was getting to her, messing with her head somehow and clouding up her own mentality. However, Kei still felt the need to ask the question. 

?How are you so calm? This place is weird isn?t it? I mean there no signs of life anywhere, and yet you are so calm about everything.? Kei voice almost threatens to break, but she shook her head and suppressed the raise in her voice. ?I mean I told you that the street disappeared and you didn?t bat an eyelash, you know. It?s kind of weird?Isn?t it scary? Isn?t everything around here scary??

?Scary? What?s scary?? Durga asked almost as if this place was completely normal and that bothered Kei. It bothered her to the very bone, and it shook them. Durga simply went back to work on her knee, ?I feel comfortable, you know. I don?t know about you, but this place it feels nice. Like I almost belong here?So that is why I don?t know where an exit is. I just haven?t tried.?

Was this woman crazy? Kei watched her as she bandaged up her knee and she balled her fingers into a tight fist. She had to be crazy! Completely and utterly crazy, almost borderline insane if this place was normal to her. It was covered in fog, everything was in a degrading state, and yet this woman didn?t even bat an eyelash to it. 

?Are you scared Kei?? Durga asked simply and it almost poked at Kei?s nerve, sending the girl to get even more upset at her. Of course she was scared, she woke up here just like Durga, but unlike Durga, she didn?t feel as though she belonged here. She felt the complete opposite, she wanted to leave and return home. Kei bite her lip, as Durga looked up at her, but there eyes didn?t meet as Kei looked away. 

?You just haven?t given the place a chance, you know.? She smiled simply, as she got up from bandaging the girls leg. 

?Haven?t given the place a chance!?? Kei hissed at the woman, ?Do you even know where we are? Do you know how we got here?!"

The stress of it all finally began to eat at her. The fear, had began to play a melody on her nerve, and it sent chills down her entire body. What was left when stress ate fear, or fear ate stress? What could possible reaction could someone had when they couldn?t cry? When they didn?t know what to do next? Even if Kei wanted to calm down, the fear and stress of it all began to pull and tug at her.

*?A NORMAL PERSON WOULD BE SCARED YOU KNOW! THEY WOULD WANT TO GO HOME!?*​
Kei yelled as loud as her lungs would allow, no one would hear her screams and that made it worse. The thought that even if she flipped out right now, no one would check on her, comfort her, or save her from her this eternal hell that she seemed to be thrown in.

And the only thing that was here was this woman!

_?Kei?.Do you really want to go home??_ Durga asked almost as if a child, the innocence in her tone almost pulled Kei back into reality. Though there she was again, getting lost in that ruby eye of hers, but the words were still there. Floating in her head as if they didn?t really have meaning, almost as if they were said in a different language.  

Did she really go home? 

?Of course!? Kei answered her, but there was something in her heart was wavering, for some unknown reason.  

The answer was so clear, and yet it caused so much discomfort in her heart.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 12, 2014)

*Shinomori Aoshi*
_Arc: Folsom Prison - Path to Redemption
Part 3: Day 5
Timeline: a few months before._

?Phase one is complete, sir. But you will have to make the induction talk once again. This group has been severely drugged and has no recollection of past 5 days whatsoever. We don?t want them??
*
****

Through huge doors into a large room! Blinded for a second by light bulbs from high ceiling, I stepped onto cold sand and saw this magnificent piece of architecture. A freaking enclosed coliseum! Yes, coliseum with sand all over the ground! No matter how bizarre it looks, it is the reality. Walls were made of concrete and stone with not a single window but doors, many doors. There were wooden doors all around us. I was shocked. High above us there were hundreds of seats. And in the centre of them, in the biggest seat there was, there sat a man with huge belly and slicked back shiny black hair. In an expensive suit that not everyone can afford, he looked sharp despite being overweight. He greeted me as I entered the coliseum.

?Welcome, welcome! Please, join the others!? 

The fat man said in sharp but welcoming tone. Despite his welcoming attitude, I didn?t really have a choice, I was a prisoner. Besides, I was still being led by two men in white clothes. What was I going to do, not enter and go back to my cell?

But I didn?t overthink as my immediate attention went towards 5 other people standing in the middle of coliseum. They all were in rags just like I was, and were surrounded by tens of white dressed people. They were prisoners just like myself. I joined them as we all stood in line staying absolutely silent. None of us said a word.

?Let?s get it over it, shall we. I am Mr. Kanshu and this is Folsom Prison. Yes, the cat is out of the bag, you?ve been caught! It?s no secret that you are criminals. So as criminals you have to pay the price for your crimes. Fortunately for you, the price is relatively low for a reward that I offer. You have a chance to redeem yourselves by doing what you do the best ? fighting. I don?t care what you do to each other, but I must say, teamwork is the name of the game. No one will survive if you won?t stick together. Because believe me, the last thing you will want to do is go solo mode! If you do succeed in this game, I will grant you a complete freedom.?

Kanshu lit up his cigar as 6 prisoners were given a chance to come to realization where they were. For me, it was no surprise. I was in a jail cell for crying out loud. I looked at the other prisoners, they didn?t look shocked as well. 

?Very well, no annoying questions or remarks. Let?s get on with it. From this point on, your pasts don?t matter simply because you no longer have past: you have no relatives, you have no friends, you have no belongings, you have no names. From this day on you will be number 1, number 2, number 3, number 4, number 5, number 6. From time to time you will fight for your lives. If you fail to do so, you will die. If you attack any guard, you will die. If you refuse to fight, you will die. It?s up to you whether you want to leave this place as free men or be fed to wild animals. This is democracy, your choice to choose.?

The warden let out a puff of smoke after naming us with a simple hand gesture. It was that simple for him. He didn?t build any connections, for him were just that ? toys to play with until he gets bored. Today is the day I became a toy number 6.​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 13, 2014)

_Taberu Haraguroi
Glorious Evolution_​
I can't hear much more than the quiet hissing of my saliva in my throat as they strap my arms down to the cold table I lie on. At least, not until a doctor chuckled, and told me that it'd only hurt a bit. I was promised after all this, it would make it easier to get a meal...I don't know who was most worried about this, the doctor or Lord Jashin's disciples who watched at a distance. I didn't really care, as long as I had my saliva, that's all that mattered. My head got braced and strapped in facing upward. The doctor grabbed various instruments and began working on my eyeteeth. He tried cutting at the gum, which began to work until both pairs of scissors and various scalpels got either dulled or melted. He gave a rough sigh before grabbing a tool that would help him extract them quickly. He grabs the tooth, pulling and twisting with all his might.

*Pop
Pop
CRACK
*
Out comes one of the teeth, along with a splatter of blood that came with it. He extracts the other one in time for the entire tool to melt from his hand. It wasn't until now that the surge of pain hit me.  The next hour was spent in a daze after a needle was injected into my arm.  Everything became a blur through it all.  I regain true consciousness just in time for someone to heal the open wounds in my mouth.  Where my eye teeth should be, I feel very elongated...almost metal pieces.  It feels so unnatural sitting in my mouth, but...It makes me so empowered.  The doctor wipes his brow and begins to unstrap the leather binds.  I slowly sit up, and step to the ground.  I trace over the large prosthetic with my fingers, eying the disciples in front of me.  

My hunger began bugging me, and I chose my prey, stalking forward at the group.  I pick a young man from them, I grab him with a vice-like grip, pulling his body against mine and pinning his arms to his sides while he struggled against me.  The disgusting man probably enjoyed it until I sank my new teeth into him.  He didn't enjoy it too much, judging by the screams he let off...and the blood that messily exploded from his vein.  I drank everything I could through these straw-like fangs of mine, before I gave in, and bit through completely, the struggling stopped when that happened.  

I took time to finish the meal I began as the doctor explained how much of a success it was, despite the unrelated casualty.  Heh, unrelated.  It's all related.  You give me teeth like this, of course the first thing I'll do is hunt with them.  Once my meal was over, most of the people had stopped watching,  I stood up, wiping my face with my arm and licking off the blood.  I grabbed my backpack and sword off the ground, heading out the door while blood and gore dries on my skin and hair.

?I'm going to go find Lady Mion, fuckers.? I wave, closing the door behind me, until I came face to chest of a tall man.  ?Get out of my way.?

_[Enter; Partner Tatsuo]_​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 13, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding the Gala

Into the Gala, now's the time, we're ready and we look divine!
​
"If i could take the things i did wrong, if i could change them and make things better. I would Chicka, In a heartbeat... I'm sorry about this morning..." He rubbed the back of his head. "Perhaps, I still have a thing or two to learn hm?" She was still quiet, still simple responses, "Hmph." Ran sighed, "I guess you win." He thought to himself, With a shake of his head Ran wrapped his arms around Chika and gave her a hug. "I'm just... so sorry Chicka..." 

Chika's body relaxes significantly when Ran wraps his arms around her.  ?Trus' me.  Ah know 'ow stress pushes ye over th' edge.  Ye were...jus no' actin like th' Ranran ah fell in love with.? she puts one hand on the back of his head, and smiles gently, ?My Ran is a sweet'eart, gentle, but no' afraid of kickin an ass or two.  'E cares tae a fault, an ah don' know wha's goin on, bu ah'm sure e's jus worried bout this mission.  So is alrigh, Ran-kun.  Ah jus don' know how tae act when ye act like tha'.? she grasps his hand in her's as she pulls away, blue eyes sparkling with emotion.

?Le's go guard th' midget, an have some fun while we're at i'.? She bends down and gives Ran a very gentle kiss, ?Thas fer how rough ah've been as of late.  Ah don' think ah could find another man tha' would pu' up wit mah temper, 'r mah moodiness in general.  An' ah'll do it fer ye, since ya've always done it fer meh. ? she intertwines her fingers in his, a vacant half smile crosses her face as she begins to relax, despite her guard up still.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 13, 2014)

[T R A N S P A R E N T Code]​<"What Color Are You?">
-Escape Your Prison(Act IV)-

I'm being haunted and closed in. Haunted by the twisted mirror image of myself and by the world that structures itself to literally close me inside a hall of my own despair. My back meets the wall behind me, realizing that no matter which why I took..it was the end of the road. She's coming, she's coming closer with a hand filled with ill will.  I'm shaking like a hen waiting to get slaughtered. What do I look like in this pathetic state? She must know as I can hear her mocking laughter getting close.

I scatter for the will of strength that I know is still somewhere inside of me. This dishonorable scene, the mockery of myself, the disgrace towards Silent Honors, the evil being allowed to slither within the hearts of the others trapped within these worlds that are more like prisons. Yes, these train of thoughts build up momentum for me stand up straight. Sweat is still drenching me and my nerves won't stop rocking back and forth, but I've found that light. I've found just a bit of strength left to fight!

"OOOOOOOOOOHHH!!!!!!!!!"

I flatten my palm, and strike for the imposter's throat, but as I should have expected, my meek existence only phases through. However, my emotions continue to drive my movements. I swing for a roundhouse kick at her head, a knee to the gut, a hammer fist to the back of the neck, these unstylish moves keep swimming through her body. Meanwhile, with a single hand cozened in her pocket, a solemn stare of death only remains.

I keep attacking the untouchable air, only shadow-boxing like a fool, but who exactly was the shadow at this point? Once my eyes meet with her's, my fist stops. She knows the same thing I know. No matter how hard I try to resist the difference between the world of the dead and the world of the living,....It's-

"It's hopeless, we both know you can't beat someone like _me_, with a half-hearted resolve like that,"

Something strikes me, my reflection didn't move a budge from her confidence stance but my right arm goes limp. A phenomenon from the inside is affecting me,

"Wh- what....!?"

Like an unfinished work of art, the color of my skin and clothing along my arm fades away. I'm worried so I turn at the only one I know for answers,

"What did you do!?"

Despite us both being the same height, the red-haired vixen looks down on me like an ant. 

"What did you expect? You're fading away, you faker. There can only be one of me. Remember that you're meaningless, no single trace of honor can be found in you. So disappear!"

I'm growing angry, she continues to say she's the real one despite that idea obviously being false. I can't stand it, even with my arm that remains useless and colorless, I have to find something to do!! I think that, but  I'm in such a frantic state that it's like I've become static that can't form a picture of what to do. As I watch the girl with the appearance of Riokou of...... of.......My mind goes blank for a moment,

"Wait...what was the group I belonged too?.."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 13, 2014)

*The New World
Zellous Kazama*

When I awoke my first thought was not about where I was but rather why I should not be in this. The room I was in was a rather immaculate office; well to be honest I wasn't really feeling up to a fullblown analysis of my waking places decor. The centerpiece of the room was the most eye-catching element anyway. The first thing I awoke to was a big oak table that looked quite stately, it emanated an aura of authoritative soul which was uncanny for an inanimate object much less a desk. 

In my present state I was groggy and my body wasn't reacting very well to my brain impulses. The first conclusion I leapt to that made the most since was that I had probably been drugged or knocked out in some other fashion. A rather fortunate consequence to my situation was that my slumber transported me back in time. I remembered how it all began and it wasnt until this moment did I realize how it was my heaven. I remembered stupid things I took for granted like how back in the spring how the birds would sing; I remembered my hopeless puppy dog crush on Zyana. We were all so young and innocent. I could remember the way my heart pitter-pattered the one time she held my hand, how Id read books of hers that I secretly hated just to be able to talk to her from night to dawn. I bet she would have remembered too and then thats when I had a very selfish thought; I wondered if she missed me at all before she died. Nothing something as egocentric as her thinking about me before she died but if in the time I left before that day if she thought about me to I wondered how hard Dee fought before it happened, how much hell she must have given those afflicted with that drug. I always envied her strength and Im not sure Id have been capable of slugging a dragon in the mouth if I didnt have a role model like her. I thought about the first woman I ever loved, I wondered if my mother knew how much I loved her and how much she meant to me... I would never forget what it was like to love them all and be loved in return. In this solemn moment, the only one I had really been able to sit down and be alone, I allowed myself to be weak. I could feel the hot tears trail down my face as I gave into the cold embrace of griefs bosom, but even in this moment of unadulterated vulnerability I made a silent promise to myself, I would remember the time

"Hello Mr. Kazama before anything else I'd like to give you my condolences. You are much too young to know the burden of such loss."

A voice called out from behind me breaking the tortured shackles of my forlorn thoughts. They were now replaced with a self-preserving curiosity, as I was sure I knew the owner of this voice from somewhere, but I could not quite place it. The voice was a strong tenor; it was stricken with the touch of grizzled austerity, but at the same time possessed the cadence of a worldly academic. I had heard this voice before, actually as I went through my memory bank I was sure pretty much everyone in the world knew this voice, however reconciling what I knew and what was happening was difficult. It was absolutely improbable that it would be this man, but now taking the time to look at the room or at least the desk and the surrounding area, I had seen this room before in a textbook at school. I was sitting in the office of The Great Hope; he walked by me and took his seat on the other end of the table. Right in front of me offering his condolences was Uchiha Rakiyo, the Hokage.



"I understand you have been through quite the ordeal tonight. It must be very tiring to break into a fortified citadel..."

He stopped speaking as his eyes darted down to a folder in front of him, which he opened. He moved it closely to him, probably to prevent me from seeing, the action was very casual but at the same time very transparent.

"You took a kick to the face from Warden Tanaka according to the incident report our friends at the R&D Department so kindly drafted for me. We both know that the night didn't end there though, there were even more highlights, or maybe relative to you they were low lights."

He now looked up at me; his expression gave way to nothing but stoicism. For all I knew he was about to throw me in jail for the breakout but at the same time why would I have been in his office. The fact he was so blank and vacant made it that much harder to place his intentions. The way he looked at me though, it was as though he weren't reading my face for a reaction it was like he was peering into my soul to learn everything he possibly needed to know in this situation.

"You're worried."

He gave nothing away even in his vociferation merely asserting his question as a fact. Still he looked at me beckoning me to answer him.

"Well sir, if you were me and you got snatched out of the sky and deposited into the Hokage's office only to face the man himself wouldn't you be worried? Especially considering the fact I probably broke a law or a hundred."

Rakiyo smiled at my candor his emotionless facade cracking under the faux-might of my perfunctory good humor. It really didn't make sense to be afraid; there wasn't really a way that this entire situation was going to get any worse. It's not like I had much left considering an epidemic had killed everyone I loved and I was essentially a homeless vagrant at this point. Still the fact I was here and not just thrown in jail... I was flummoxed by why the Hokage could possibly want to talk to me of all people. 

Do you know Jericho's surname?"

"No I do not."

It was a really odd question and perhaps a bit more odd that I lived with that piece of shit for almost half a year and didn't know his last name. At this point I assumed it was Nakano seeing as how he was Natsu's brother and my uncle, but if I was being asked the question that must of meant there was more to it than that.

"Uchiha Jericho, 35 year old Jounin of the Leaf, Special Investigator for the Konoha PD. Jericho is the younger half brother of Natsu Nakano of Nakano Industries and the older half brother of me, Uchiha Rakiyo. Uchiha Jericho and me share the same father but have different mothers meaning you and I have no familial relations. As for your next question the reason I know about you is because I had his apartment bugged. You see for all of his demons Jericho is a very driven man and he can get a bit obsessive so I have to keep tabs on him to keep him out of trouble. That was how I knew to come and retrieve you personally."

I sat there squirming in my chair as he explained the family tree to me. Honestly I was surprised I didn't need a diagram of the whole thing, but truth be told I didn't really care. At this point learning the family genealogy was the last thing I wanted. As far as I was concerned all my family died on Spoon Island and even though it was the Hokage I was talking to I wasn't necessarily in the mood to chitchat. It seemed to me like he had all the information he needed if the apartment had been bugged and if the R&D department had given us all up anyway. What reason could he have to go through the trouble of getting me, a mere genin, when he had people who could surely do that for him? Was he planning on using me to further keep Jericho in line, or maybe he wanted to get to Natsu through me?

"Hokage-sama I don't want to be rude, but why am I here? If you're going to put me in jail lets just get it over with. I want nothing to do with Jericho, Natsu, you, or anyone else from my new family. If you're not going to arrest me then I want to go to the Fujibayashi's and figure out what I'm going to do with my life. Frankly you can all die in a dumpster fire for all I care."

It was at my last comment that the Hokage brought his hand to his face as if he were stressed by my response only to then tilt his head backward and erupt in laughter. It wasn't so much the laughter that worried me but the aura he gave off, it was as if he were laughing at a joke one of his friends said, but I didn't necessarily see the comedy in burning to death. Well it wasn't really supposed to be funny but maybe he had a weird sense of humor.

"You're angry and I understand, but you do realize that telling the Hokage to die in a fire is treason. As far as fifteen-year-old criminals go you probably wouldn't be the most notorious but you'd probably be in the top 500 of Konoha's history. Being the son of Natsu Nakano will automatically boost your ranking though. Do you think your mother would want her son remembered as a two bit criminal?"

As mild mannered as I had been it was becoming harder and harder to keep my temper in check. The tempest of my anger was getting ready to reach its apex. I didn't really care if I was talking to the Hokage, I wasn't going to let him or anyone use my mother against me. The pain of losing her outweighed my anger at her secrets and the Hokage's playful manner was tipping the scales, I could feel my face contort into a scowl. Pretense was out the window, and fear was thrown out right behind it, I was done, just done.

"You think you have any right to preach to me what my mother would or wouldn't want for me? I'm getting really sick and tired of people knowing more about my life than I do. I just want to be left alone, so stop playing with me and tell me why you've kidnapped me."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 13, 2014)

It was the Hokage's turn to drop all pretenses as his sclera shifted from an amber white caul to a dark red as the iris began to break apart into 3 comma shaped tomoes. I had never quite seen the genuine article up close having seen its blue headed step child, but everyone who ever opened a book about Konoha knew what was happening in his oculus, the Hokage had activated his Kekkai Genkai, perhaps the most notorious one in the history of the Shinobi World, the eyes that reflect the heart, the Sharingan. 

"There is nothing more dear to me than this village or this country. It is the duty of the Hokage to extend his shadow from border to border and protect all that reside in this land with not just their body but the very fabric of their soul. When the elders asked me 7 years ago why I should be the Hokage, why an Uchiha should have the right to lead Konoha do you know what I told them? I told them that I was stricken by a different kind of curse than the ones they talk about in some decrepit scroll. When I grew up hearing the stories of my forefathers I had a bitter reverence for those who had come before, I was moved by their strength but disappointed that they could not turn their curse into a blessing for the world. I wanted to erase the stigma of our past and show Konoha we Uchiha love our home as much as anyone and that I would do anything to protect the Will of Fire. There is nothing I will not do to protect you or any under the Domain of Fire. Any others that wish to hold this title are pretenders, whether they are Hyuuga, Senju, Houki, or from some other dissident clan. Where they see power I see a chance to undo close to three centuries of systematic greed and racism. For a very long time the White has not been well there has been a sickness that has been ignored. We don't have to abandon what has worked for us, no the ways of the Black and their organized chaos is not a way of life I want my citizens to live with...."

The Hokage's passion was very apparent and quite honestly if this was how he sold himself to the elders it was kind of easy to see why they picked him. He took a small pause taking a deep breath as he began again:

"The world has become twisted. The elements that distort and corrupt are present on both sides. You had left for the facility as Osamu began to rain down hell on his former people, destroying countless lives in the name of the White, lives of the people who were his former countrymen that he was once sworn to protect. That is just one very large example of systematic greed we must rid ourselves of. It exists in the Black as well, as the Mizukage develops and hoards technological advancements. They even only share what is deemed expendable to their allies. It is not just these elements either there are others at play. Perhaps even more dangerous than the Black are The Church of Jashin, Divergent, and the Criminal Underworld. I love Konoha more than anything, this is my home, it is our home, and it needs good honest people to protect it.  ” 

This is the point where I needed to get control of myself as the guy who was probably the strongest shinobi in the entire Leaf gave me, lowly Zellous Kazama, a peek underneath the hood of his brain. There was a lot to take in and under normal circumstances I would have taken this experience as one I could learn from, but learning your mother, your sister, and all your friends were murdered doesn't exactly equate to socio-political curiosity. After that entire diatribe I only had one thing to say.

"I don't care. If you're not going to throw me in jail then I'll take this opportunity to resign as a shinobi of the Leaf. I became a shinobi to help my family's financial situation. This was about making their lives better and any designs of nobility went out the window after tonight. Konoha was never my home and I don't care if you guys win or if the other guys do, you're all the same at the end of the day and you all hold hands as you take a romantic walk into hell. If you want someone to talk to about it then get a fucking dog."

Did I say I was done? Well no I lied, I was fucking angry with this man for thinking this is the conversation I wanted to have instead of grieving my loved ones. I rose from my seat, adrenaline coursing through my veins as I leaned over the desk and looked the Hokage straight in his friggin kaleidoscope eyes. This was beyond preposterous and way over my head. Trying to appeal to some dogmatic sense of patriotism after everything I had been through, I was the epitome of apathy in regards to his impassioned prose. Not even the lure of his knowledge on the Church of Jashin would get me to stay in the fold, actually was that what was happening? Was Rakiyo attempting to bring me into something and that's why he was so candid with me. 

"You're young, stupid, and angry so I'm going to forgive your callousness. I know you are a good person Zellous Kazama; you will risk life and limb to do the right thing. It's who you are; it's who your mother raised you to be. When good people do not act many more innocents die."

Honestly I knew if this conversation had taken place hours earlier I'd be way more receptive but that wasn't the case. There wasn't a lot I could do anyway, against the monsters of the shinobi world I was just fodder, and my 5 seconds against Tanaka was proof of that. I was about to once again tell Rakiyo I just didn't care but he stood before a sound could leave my lips cutting me off;

"Listen to me boy, your father is a criminal and a liar, my brother and your mother lied to you your entire life, Tenshi is yet another person who has lied to you. Every adult in your life has let you down and that's the truth. You're fifteen years old and you already know you cannot trust anyone. I'm not here asking you to trust me; frankly a genin who couldn’t pass the Chuunin Exams is very low on my list of priorities, but being the bastard son of Natsu Nakano gives you some value in this world. Now if you can't see past your own problems and use your status for good then I guess I have to sweeten the pot."

*To Learn To Howl Again*












The Hokage retracted his Sharingan as he very deliberately slid over the folder he had been reading from earlier. With a dearth of brevity he began to slowly and very painstakingly turn over the page to reveal another document that simply read 'Spoon Island Incident' with a big red stamp on it that said classified. The Hokage and I stared each other down once more, it was only for a moment but he had weighed me, measured me, and found what I wanted. Without a word he turned over the page and my eyes grew wide as I read only the first paragraph. As I read the second paragraph my eyeballs threatened to jump out of their sockets. I took the file and crumbled back into my seat as I absorbed and synthesized the information.

"So these are the people who are responsible for my mother's death? Not only that but Zyana and Diaochan were able to make it off Spoon Island...They’re both alive."

There it was, the glimmer of hope I didn't even know I was looking for. But as I continued to read my hope transformed into something very dark that I could not describe to you even if I tried. I think that in this moment I could finally see everything for what it was; it was an epiphany of sorts.

"It was Zyana's mother... they told me it was just an experiment gone wrong..."

"It was but Spoon Island is not the first place such atrocities have occurred. This has been going on for many years. Now going back to that moral compass of yours do you think it is right to let them get away with this?"

"No."

That was pretty much all I could muster as a response. The iron clad sulky bravado I had armored myself with rusted and withered away as the seed of righteous vengeance was now planted in my soul. I was ready to be aimed at all of these sons of bitches like a heat seeking missile. I knew who they were now and my mind had been made up instantaneously, they would pay every single last one of them.

"I've arranged for you to stay in the Uchiha district. No one will look for you there. I understand you are motivated to get to work but you need more refinement before that can happen. One of the biggest things you have going against you is a lack of experience and you won't get that simply staying in Konoha and training. You need to go out there and acquire the skills necessary to be an asset so I will be assigning you a handler to facilitate your growth and assignments. Get a good rest, you're world is about to change Zellous Kazama. You can keep the file by the way, I have copies."

*Moments Later....*

*RING RING*

"Did you retrieve him?"

"Of course I did. It took some convincing but I got him to see things our way. I know you don't feel good about what you did but just remember this was necessary."
"I know you keep telling me that but how did you know... I could have killed him or worse he could have been trapped in that place after the bullet hit him.”

"I suspected he would be fine because the Wandarāzu told me as much. It was imperative me made certain they could be trusted before we could continue. Lo and behold he ended up being Natsu Nakano's boy. Now we can see to the others."

"I know. Just take care of him, ok? He's a really good kid and..."

"I know you care about him, Lady Tenshi, but to create a better world we all have to make sacrifices you know this better than anyone. Remember that Zellous Kazama is just one of the names on their list...we have to make arrangements for the others. I'll be in touch. 

*CLICK*

Kukuku​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 13, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Land of Rain*

*[Kiyoko's Home, Near the Land of Rain]​*​
[Sasori's Hidden Arts VIII]​
_-The Land of Bones III-_​

​
"Is that so?"

It really wasn't as much a question as a, so you decided on that one. Satoshi gave a half interested look to her, but with his hand still on the gaping hole in his clothing. He instead looks pass her to the woman taking a bloody piece of his body to the table. Hanpan is already waiting on her with a black onyx plate. "So, what are you going to do with that?" the green haired woman looked back to him but didn't allow the first words to slip from her lips. Setting the slab of Genin on the plate she started to weave a series of hands seals. "Aren.." cut off in his question by two hands as the cup his face.

His head is pulled from the mother to the daughter, "There is no need for you to worry about what is going on. Its for you anyway." the darker green haired girl stated as she pulled away from him. As she walked, she swayed her hips just a bit, to see if she could get a reaction. The Genin however simply looked pass her. "How can I not worry about what is going on, really. She ripped a hunk of meat off my body.", "It's really simple, boy." is hissed from the table as the woman worked. Her almost crystalline eyes cut to him for a moment. Like she was looking for him to say something more. 

Of course he wanted too, but he refrained from playing into her games. "Quit being mean to Zan, at least you can do is answer him!" Rikka shouted. "There is no need for that child." it was now Kiyoko's turn to speak, it after all was her house. Walking toward the kitchen with her hands behind her back she mumbles to herself, such unruliness under her roof, "Explain to them why you are doing what you are doing Kamiko so we can put this whole thing behind us." is added while she walked behind the table to the kettle that sat boiling over the fire. She didn't want this unpleasantness spoiling the meal they were about to have. 

Weaving the final seal Kamiko placed the palm of her right hand on the flesh she'd torn away from the boy. Instantly a series of seals spread across it's red surface. Wiping the back of her bloody hand across her mouth she turned to Satoshi and placed her free hand on her hip. "Has mother talk to you about what she wanted you to do?" the question was presented and Satoshi didn't have an answer. Kiyoko hadn't spoke on anything really since they'd been her. It was a miracle that she told him that Yagyu was her brother. In fact, that in itself was very strange. Now that he thought about it Kiyoko had been acting very weird since they arrived in her home. "What does she mean Kiyoko? What is it you want from me?" is asked.

The older woman kept her back to him but he could see the gears turning in her head, he knew that this was going to be something that was going to either be bad or very trivial. Kiyoko tended to be that way, most of the time though it ended up turning Satoshi's life on it's ear. Or almost get him killed. Turning her head over her shoulder the eye patch she wore seemed to look through his very core to his soul. "I want you to do what to achieve the goal you've set out to do." is stated as she reached down to the kettle before her. Turning her attention to it she pulled it from the dancing flames and set it on a hook to allow it to cool off before serving. Turning shortly after she walks to the table and takes a seat.

"Sasori's designs had flaws though." is stated. Satoshi closed his eyes, what could this all mean. Sure she read the book which is why she gave the response she did to him choosing the first lair he came across. Her actions now though made little sense, her explanation did little to comfort him. With her there was always a catch. "We've both time and again felt the sting of betrayal at the hands of the hidden Sand Satoshi, now I want to help you take a step closer to realizing both our goals." is stated. Her one eye shown clear with every word she spoke. So, this was about her old grudge against the Sand. Truth be told, Satoshi was ready to give it up. He'd had his fill with that village and was about ready to move on. He'd been offered a home in Fuzen, to work at Kei's side and he was planning on taking her up on it.

"That is where Sasori's design and these two, my blood come into it Satoshi. They both possess a very rare Kekkei Genkai." is explained, which all in all didn't explain all that much. "You seemed confused. My daughter and granddaughter are the last of a Clan that has long been thought extinct for many, many generations. We are decedents of the original contract makers." is explained. While that may have been fascinating somewhat, it still didn't explain what she was wanting him to do and how it involved Human Puppets. "For one taut as a smart boy, you aren't very bright, are you?" her daughter stepped back in. Rikka would have interjected in her teacher's favor but she was preoccupied with Masuyo who had her playing a game of hide and seek around the house. There was no need for the young girl to hear what her mother was going to tell Satoshi.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 13, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*[Kiyoko's Home, Near the Land of Rain]​*​
[Sasori's Hidden Arts IX]​
_-The Land of Bones IV-_​

​

"Sorry if I haven't played this game to your expectations, it's kind of hard to do when you don't know the rules though." is replied as he walked closer to the woman. "Originally contracts between Summons and the Summoner was done with blood on soul, not blood on parchment. Nor was it limited to animal kind being the summon." is further explained. Satoshi raised his eyebrows, what did she mean by that. "Sit down boy and I'll explain further." Kiyoko's voice boomed. She was getting tired of the none sense. She trained him to be better than this. She beat him into something she could be proud of, not the absent minded fool that was pretending to be Satoshi that stood before her. "What happened to you in the time you were from under my wing? The snot nosed brat I knew would have figured this out before we could have explained this much. Did my brother let you get this soft?" 

The question hit like a bat across the teeth and Satoshi adverted his gaze, she really knew how belittle people. One of the things that she really excelled at. "To continue what I was saying, my daughter and I as well as my mother can form contracts with the living soul of a creature or person and if we have a strong enough bond we can do binding contracts with souls." Satoshi's eyes widened. Binding contracts. His mind raced while he turned his gaze back to Kiyoko. Those deep green eyes were darting left and right as if the boy was putting a puzzle together in his mind. A smile crept across the woman's battered lips, "Seems that he finally put two and two together. All it took was hand holding to the finish line." is scoffed. "The big flaw in Sasori's puppets were that they couldn't fight with him, he himself had to control them all. Even for a skilled puppeteer as he, his attention would be divided if he himself was targeted. Especially when using more than two or three puppets." his voice trailed and he looked back to Kiyoko's daughter.  

The woman pulled a strand or two of her light green hair from her face. Tucking it behind an ear she sat before the sealed flesh that sat before her. "So, what you want them to do is seal the soul of the person I choose into the puppet?", "Well, it's not that simple, Sasori was hitting in the same ball park, he used his flesh to contain his Chakra and soul, while we won't need that. We'll still need a medium to put the soul in. If mother is correct, you'll have little trouble in doing that for us." the woman replied her hands falling to either side of the black plate. "Leave construction and design to me, I'm not totally incompetent, with that said however. You have still to explain why you needed part of me." is stated. His eyes cutting to the plate that the woman now was staring at. 

Her almost lime eyes cut to him, a vile grin dipped across her thin lips, "Well, I told you. We need a strong bond to make binding contracts. So, unless you want me to take you into a room and fuck you, I'll have to partake of this." is stated plainly. Satoshi's lips rolled and he backed into his seat. "Sorry I asked." is muttered while Masuyo and Rikka returned. Kiyoko smiled, "Dinner is served." is stated while she pulled herself from her seat. Walking to the kettle she pulls a ladle from beside a stack of bowls. Grabbing a bowl as well, she dipped it mostly full before walking it to the table. "Youngest first, come child." is stated as the woman sat her across from Satoshi. The young girl smiled but looked with a bit of worry at Satoshi. He nods, if Kiyoko was going to kill, it'd been done already.

-

It was rather quite from then on out as they ate. Satoshi wouldn't look Kamiko nor her daughter in the face and Kiyoko had dragged him here. Well he appreciated her finding the book he now owned, he wasn't happy being here. Back in his little piece of hell. While they ate Satoshi put his hand on the table and drummed his fingers slowly. "Did I raise an animal?" that lone good eye cut through him and he stopped. With a sigh he pulled his hand back. To everyone' surprise, though, black inky strands of shadow are pulled from the table. Satoshi gave a curious look as the silk like darkness stretched from the surface of the table to his hand. It seemed to come from his shadow. Kiyoko pulled her seat back, she'd never seen anything like this before. Blinking she starts to stand ~

*“SATOSHI!!!” *​
A dark bolt of lightning ran from the table to Satoshi's hand. His green eyes widen in pain as the bolt ran though him. His breath became shallow while his heart raced. Like serpents exiting a nest, the boy's shadow undulated like the surface of a lake that had been hit with a stone. He wanted to scream. He wanted to cry. Darkness clouded his vision. Though it wasn't like night or when you closed your eyes. He could still faintly make out Kiyoko who was now in his face. It was like a rolling fog encompassed his vision. His heart twisted as Kei begged for him to come for her. In her time of need. She didn't know where she was, scared she called for her knight. He would have come to her. At this moment though, he couldn't even move and as Rikka bounded across the table knocking food over he falls from his seat. 

Blood oozed from his ears, nose, eyes and mouth as darkness lapped from his left shoulder making his clothing writhe in pain.

"ZAN!" ~~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 13, 2014)

*Ren Houki | Red Ribbon Mystery, P18*

Ren stared at the mercenary in the mirror blankly. ?Are you reading these lines from some shitty drama or something?? He asked, drawing a knife from his weapons pouch. ?I?ll tell you what. After I shave off that ridiculous looking hair style of yours, I?ll teach you some proper battle quips,? the Houki jab again and took a step forward.

Meari flashed in front of him, mere centimetres from the tip of his kunai blade. With a vice like grip, she clasped her hand around the wrist of Ren?s weapon hand, her gun in the other hand already levelled onto the blue haired boy?s head. He smiled. ?You know, that might?ve actually worked if you didn?t show off your abilities so much, moron.? The ground underneath the mercenary?s foot cackled with lightning, then ripped apart as a pillar of electricity erupted upwards and consumed her. Taking advantage of her brief paralysis, the Houki brought his hand to her shoulders and pulled her in for a knee strike?

But his knee only flew through thin air, as Meari disappeared once more. Her voice rang in the air. ?So you managed to figure out my ability, set up a trap then lured me in at the same time? That?s not bad, for a brat, but don?t think you?ll beat me that easily?? And then her voice went, too.

A row of lanterns formed along Ren?s body, then immediately dispersed themselves around the large warehouse. Ren turned to his team mates, though his eyes were scanning the room. ?Her abilities are pretty simple. I don?t know how, but she can teleport herself to any surface with a reflection. There were lights in the brothel, which she used to get to us. And her chakra was clearly merged with that of the mirror?s a few moments ago?? his voice trailed off.

?A space and time ninjutsu?? Taneda inquired curiously, pushing his glasses further up along the bridge of his nose before giving a small sigh. ?How vexing?? And here he had thought that Kura was the most troublesome individual they?d encounter on the mission. This pixie cut mercenary was looking to be far more challenging a foe. 

Hado instantly tossed his kunai away and embedded it inside a nearby crate. ?So that?s how she got me earlier?? he grumbled.

Ren gave a nod. ?Right. We can?t use any of our weapons here. I?m a sensor, so I can just vaguely track her movements, and I can see more or less all her warp points in the room thanks to the lanterns I just set up,? he explained. 

?Oh really?? Her voice came and Meari suddenly popped in front of Kei, an amused smirk on her face. The young kunoichi quickly tried to retreat, but Meari was quicker. Better trained, and more experienced with combat. A gunshot was heard, a lead bullet cutting into her side, and then a flash, as her axe swung horizontally across her chest and brought a mighty gash of blood. ?Sorry. I?m not a fan of genjutsu -- or your singing, actually,? Meari shrugged and then she was gone again.

Hado felt his heart almost jump out into his throat. ?Shit, Kei!? he shouted and rushed over to her. 

The kunoichi stumbled back, drops of blood following her every shaky step. Her expression slashed with pain, she looked at her team mate and tried her best to give a faint smile. ?S-sorry guys? looks like you?ll have to do without me?? And then she collapsed, falling to the ground before the Kirigakure genin could catch her. 

With an eerie calmness in both his motions and his voice, Taneda flickered over and appeared beside Kei. ?She doesn?t seem to have hit Kei-san?s vitals. We can stabalize her condition and stop the bleeding, but we don?t think that Kei-san will be able to participate in the battle any time soon,? he said.

Ren grit his teeth. ?Bitch is just playing around with us,? he confirmed irritably. If there was one thing the Houki hated, it was being looked down on. 

Hado looked at Ren, a worried glint in his eye. ?It looks like she?s using hit and run with her teleportation jutsu, but? how did she suddenly appear in front of Kei-san like that?? He asked.

Even though the question wasn't directed at him, Taneda decided to chime in amidst the process of healing their fallen teammate. ?We would hypothesize that she used the reflection in her eyes to suddenly appear in front of Kei-san like that. If we recall correctly, Kei-san was directly facing the mirror that our opponent was in earlier,? he stated.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 13, 2014)

*Tatsuo|Jashinist Templar|Shunyuu*

*[Devil's Nest, Shunyuu]​*
The Wonder Years​
"Now in my older age, I can look back on my past. See the things now, that I probably should have seen then. It wasn't the best of times. Nor was it the worst of time, I can remember the soft smiles of the people that I called friends and family. Looking back now, I should have seen it coming a mile away but I was young, dumb and indestructible with the world at my feet. I could have never guess that on one fateful day that I would have met a person that was going to completely change my life.

They tell me the best lessons in life are free, I won't say that is a lie. They however neglect to tell you that those lessons come wearing cleats. Well live and learn they say."










​
The music strains and the audio loudly rips with a static pop, "What he hell is THIS!" a voice roared over the shuffling of feet. A moment later a stage light slams to the floor skidding across the entire set bowling over a few people before knocking the older man that was just speaking over into the recliner he was sitting. Like dried tender wood, the seat splinters under the man's weight after he is knocked into it. "What do you think this is?" the question is asked while a man walked from the shadows. His face dipped in darkness he held a Key Grip by his collar a few inches off the ground. 

"This isn't some Wonder Years Reunion I want you idiots out of my bar." is added with a bit of a bite wile he threw the man he was holding like a discus. Patting his hands together he walked up to the director who was sweating bullets now, "What? Do I have something on my face? No. Oh I get it, sorry fellah, don't swing that way. Now leave." is demanded while he pointed to the door. Walking up to the giant stage they built in his home away from home he crosses his arms over his chest. A bit of a grin slips in place.

"On second thought pops, you and the sound crew can stay. I think I have something I want to say to the world." is beamed while he stroked his ego. Hopping up to the stage he turned to the people he just moments ago evicted. Behind his small round framed glasses his clear blue eyes narrowed on them, "Did I stutter? Get in your places and make sure you get my good side, all of them." is demanded as he kicked the broken chair away. "Hey, you have another one of those?" is asked. Turning he sees that the crew had yet to move. Pulling his left hand out of his vest pocket he holds it up. Causing the fur on his vest to rustle. "In case you fail to understand, this is my do anything I want and get away with it badge." is stated as he showed off the mark of Jashin on his skin.

The director sweats at the sight and motions for his men to get into places, "I knew that cooler heads would prevail. Now, I want a bigger chair and a few women so I can make this special service announcement." is demands as the crew went to work, "Oh and while we're waiting, I guess I'll discuss the wonders of our Lord with you. I hope you don't mind." a wide grin crossed his face while he spoke. Sweat beads on the director's brow as the man glared through him. 

---

"Welcome, come on in and have a seat. You all are all welcome here. Who, me? I'm your gracious host. Name? Well I go by many but most call me Tatsuo. Surname? No, don't have any. My parents didn't seem fit to give me theirs. No, no. Nothing like that I simply like to be in the company of good women and loyal friends. Where does that play in for you? I like your style. Remember though this is my bar and the price of admission is you. Don't worry though. I'm a kind owner and I covet all my possessions. 

If you agree to by mine, I'll make sure that no one ever hurts you and more importantly, I'll make sure that no one ever takes you away from me. There isn't even a dotted line to sign on, in staying here you have agreed to belong to me. Yeah, you can say I'm a little greedy, the sign on bonus is great though. Leave? Well you can go anytime you like, though I may have to drag you back kicking and screaming. 

Oh and by the way. Welcome to the Devil's Nest.

*[Devil's Nest, Shunyuu]​*
[Welcome to the Devil's Nest]​
The pungent smell of thick smoke clung to the air as much as the sound of talking and laughter. It was a small almost grimy bar, but thanks to his intervention business was picking up. It was what, the fourth or fifth time that he rolled into a small settlement, picked out a failing bar and brought it to life. Like always, he'd call it the Devil's Nest. Not because the name was clever, no it was more a pun on who he was and more importantly the people that he called family and worked for. The Jashin Church, most called them evil he though, simply called them old grumps that wouldn't know new if it bit them on the nose. Piano music wafted on the air as cigars are burned and money was spent. All in all, it was a good day, the worries of the day were left at the door. 

Or that is what was promised by the man that now ran this small bar. All things though, eventually come to an end. With a loud bang, the doors to the establishment slam open and several men in robes enter the building. The small crowd grew quite as they poured in like rats escaping a sinking ship. They waded through the masses and made their way to the center of the open room. Before them setting on a couch was a man with a woman on each arm and a smile dawning his lips. He didn't pay any of them any mind and simply pulled one of the girls closer to him. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



"Tatsuo, you are to come with us."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 13, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*[Devil's Nest, Shunyuu]​*
[Welcome to the Devil's Nest II]​
One stated with a bit of a snap. The man barely looks their way, "Can't you see I'm busy?" is returned as he crossed his leg over his knee. The couch squeaked under the shift of his weight and his eyes seemed to burn into the man before him. Even the shades did little to hide the contempt that he held at this very moment. "This isn't up for debate, you are a Templar in his Lord's service. "Blah, blah. That is all you old farts preach these days. You are this, you are that. Do this in the name of our Lord!" is snapped as he pulled his arms from around his lady friends necks. Planting one arm on his knee he glances over his shades, looking the man in the eye. "When I signed on the dotted line, I was promised everything I wanted from fine dining to pleasurable company. You are not a fine wine nor pleasurable company. I could use a shoe shine boy though." 

"ENOUGH Tatsuo. Your job is to do Jashin's will and to that end you will do your job." the man bites interjecting his displeasure before Tatsuo could interrupt him again. "When the priests sent you to Lady Mion you were told that you'd be doing her bidding which is in the name of our lord." is reminded as he motioned for the man to stand. "So, this is from Mion is it, well. My payment method is usually Jill, is she here?" is replied. The priest rolled his eyes. "Doing our lord's will is payment enough. "I take it she isn't. Well, I'm setting back down then.", "We have a prospect for a new Templar, from what I understand. Mion requires that you allow us to make her ready with the aid of you're unique blessing." Tat paused and looked at the man, "Say what? You want to cut on this?" is asked as he allowed his hands to show his body off. 

"Your off your....", "Do not worry, I'm sure Lady Jill will help sooth any wounds.", "Well. I guess I can part with..", "Good we have to make haste, we aren't sure how long we can pacify the patient."

_-Some Time Later_

Now shirtless a bored look crossed the man's features as the hand that cupped his chin rested on a knee. From behind him sparks flew as a grinder could be heard. "You sure this isn't going to leave any marks?" is asked, "Do you know how much polish costs, then I'll have..", "Oh be quite, all you've been doing is complaining since we started. You're stupid hide as eaten through three of my pads already." is bit back as the man worked. Tatsuo sighed and looked forward. They didn't even allow him the company of that sexy nurse that brought him back. His fingers drummed across his face as he reflected on what he was doing. 

They didn't tell him much about what they needed his Blessing for, hell they didn't even tell him who was getting this from him. All he knew is they needed two fairly good sized pieces that they could shape without worry of messing up. So, for that they needed his back. 

Despite the worry he seemed to show, what they were cutting from him, wasn't exactly him, he grew it through his skin. Maybe it formed over his skin, hell he didn't know, all he knew is it was there when he wanted it to be. Time ticked slowly for him, but soon enough the man's grinder stopped, much to Tatsuo's relief. Standing though he feels a hand catch him on the shoulder. "Where do you think you're going. You burned this grinder up, I'm going to have and get a bigger one. Just stay seated. "Really?" ~    


_-Much Later_

"Jashin, its always something. First they want _my_ skin and now I can't even go back to the Devil's Nest. I have to meet someone called Taberu and bring her to Mion. I swear, if Jill didn't give me the insensitive before I left I'd simply went back home." is grumbled as he walked into the make shift Hospital. Entering he walks down a narrow hall, devoid of life and any semblance of life nor painting to speakof, to the furthermost doo. Which is where he was supposed to be meeting this person. "I wonder what this Taberu person is like." is muttered aloud as he closed in on the door. 

As he got there, it swings open and a blood covered, teal haired, girl walked out saying something to the people in the room. 

-Bump-

Turning the girl ran into his chest which caused her to stop in her tracks. Her bright yellow eyes flare with indignation, who put this wall... it wasn't a wall. The deep pools of fury follow the chest up and is finally met with a pair of eyes behind small round glasses. 

“Get out of my way.” 

Is hissed like a viper. That only brings a smile to the man's face. Hunching over he plants an arm on the door behind her, "You're way? Seems you don't understand basic manners. You bumped into me. Though, you aren't all that bad to look at babe, might need to clean up a bit. I'd put you on my arm though."


----------



## Cjones (Nov 13, 2014)

_*The Aftermath*
Evolution _

Fuzengakure had stood a shell of its former self now, defeated, conquered by the army of Iwagkaure and all those from White who wished to join his cause. The entire village in the final phase was completely razed asunder and was left as nothing more than smoldering rubble. All of this wasn?t just for Osamu, the Tsuchikage?s, own satisfaction of crushing the place that had annexed his own land. The invasion represented much more. It was a damning message for all of Black and White, an awakening, the light that pierced through their fog of delusion and revealed the ultimate truth. 

That this so called peace was their fool?s gold. 

?This thing called peace has forever been something our forefathers strived to achieve, yes, even my own parents joined in this union in order to keep this fa?ade flowing through time. Even I, raised to believe in such a concept, attempted to embrace it with open arms; however, as age brought with it the wisdom of the world, I began to see just how vacuous this all was. You see, under this guise of peace, people begin to grow meek, this flows through the annals of time and imbues itself into the very being of the generation that follows, and thus weakness is born.? 

The heavy voice of Iwagakure?s leader himself hung in the air of his office. His ceremonial chair, fit for his sovereignty, had its back turned toward the entrance of his door while he sat staring out a window. His view was nearly the entirety of Iwagakure, his home, everything he helped to build and was tasked to watch over all these years were right before his eyes. In his chair he sat back, arms placed on each side, poised like that of an emperor.

?Those who are meant to be the pillars of order begin to falter. They grow lazy, a lack of ambition, their hands are stayed before malefactors, a riot breaks out so they coddle these delinquents, and they simply begin to adhere to the will of others. I have seen it. When the lands of Kusakagure, Ishikagure, and Amekagure attempted an uprising against us, I crushed it one fell swoop; however, I myself still held the naivet? of peace and that weakness allowed Zo, one I trusted, to unite those three together, to take my land and make it her own in order to house her rabble, it was then that I realized.? 

A man of great stature, Osamu rose from his chair and walked toward the window.

?That all of this was simple evolution. The futility of peace, freedom from disturbance is unattainable, when a solution to one problem is given, another will quickly rise to replace it and thus the process starts all over. When we were one we saw ourselves as banding together to make this world better, but others grew tired of our ways and wanted change, so they sought this change by splitting themselves from us. As such there can be no peace because of change, because with change people will either accept it or fight against it. And I choose to be one who accepts it by giving the world the change it wants. You see?.in the grand scheme of things, you can either adapt or perish.? 

There nothing he could make out from his view of the village, his soldiers, the civilians, his people, all that walked the streets of Iwagakure were his to watch over.

?That is evolution.? 
​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 13, 2014)

*Hisashi/Masami*

_*The Aftermath*
The Closes of Friends_

A bright lit room, with soft colors that gave it a homely feeling which contrasted sharply with the extravagant furniture that decorated the room. A queen size mattress with a deep red metal frame and curtains hanging from them was placed off to the side and against the wall directly in front of a fire place. In this bed slept Masami and with her lithe figure, long midnight hair, and pale skin, the young Senju looked like a sleeping beauty. Light began to creep into the room, signifying the rising of the sun, a single gleam walking along from the foot of the bed until hitting her directly in the face. 

??Mmm?hmmm?? 

Awakening murmurs escaped her person as she began to stir with momentary blurred vision as eyes of emerald adjusted to focus on her surroundings. A sharp gasp emanated from her which caused her to nearly shoot up from her position an unwise mood as pain racked her body. This time, without haste Masami sat up from her liner position, long dark hair falling down her sides, accompanied by dim groans of pain as she felt a tightening grip around her throat. Quickly she took note of her bandaged arms and neck.

?Someone has tended to my injuries, but?? Her body shifted to observe the unfamiliar surroundings. The entire room was built of steel supports and brown earthen clay that created the walls, ceiling and floor. ?Where exactly am I?? She wondered with concern. In her mind she attempted to recall parts of her memory in order to discern where exactly she could be; however, the most of it was a blur with one exception?the face of that monster. Eyes of an oni, a satanic grin and an overpowering sensation of intent to kill, it was all vividly etched into her mind. Its face?her hands began to slightly tremble at the mental of image.

_?That face?.why?.why is it-!?_ A light bulb floated over head at a sudden realization. ?Hisa!? She had nearly forgotten about the friend she had been searching for. It was spontaneous, throwing the covers off her body, then attempting to leap off the bed only to suddenly feel this heavy weight around her waist. That was when her eyes looked down below to a sight that subsequently turned the entirety of the Senju princess face deep scarlet. In the bed, arms wrapped around her and peacefully asleep, was Hisashi. 

?H-H-H-H-H-HISASHI.? She screeched which stirred the silver mane boy his sleep. 

?Come on baby?I haven?t even put it in yet.? His half-dazed mutter further brighten the redden Senju?s face.  ?P-PUT IN WHAT? HISASHI.? Now her voice was basically a high pitch shrill of embarrassment, but it did the job. Hisashi sat up, rubbing his eyes, mumbling with incoherent annoyance at the fact that he was awakened from his slumber much too early. 

?Who the hell told you to wake-? Revved up to curse out whatever person awoke him, his soon to be tirade was cut short as his amber eyes fell upon Masami, the covers yanked up to her neck. ?Oh Joanna, you?re up. Feeling any better?? Only confusion was featured on her face, more at the fact that her friend didn?t seem at all bothered with the fact that he had woken up in the same bed as her. Perhaps it hadn?t registered in his mind yet? 

?Y-yes I do, but?Hisa?? The air was full of tense awkward silence. Masami?s eyes darted from her position back to Hisashi and then to the bed in an attempt to try and to get him to understand the weird circumstance they found themselves in. It took a few minutes before his dulled senses kicked in and he came to understand exactly what it was she was trying to say. ?Oh. Wanna know why we?re in bed? Your reaction makes it seem like you think I?d try slamming you in your sleep or something.? His rather blunt reasoning brought upon an onslaught of heavy coughing while he exited the bed to retrieve his mask from the nearby stand.

?You?ve been sleep for about a day and half. During that time your temperature dropped unexpectedly, dangerously low in fact, in the middle of the night.? Intently she listened as Hisashi sat at the edge of the bed next to her. ?So I decided to share my body heat with you.? For a moment Masami found herself a bit taken aback, but not in a bad way. He was just doing his job as a doctor but?it made her entire body flush for some reason.

?Typically a drop in temperature is a coping mechanism for the body to deal with severe stress. And you were pretty banged up and everything. You had me like a hysterical house wife hoping you were alright, though...? Without warning Masami could feel the chill flesh of his forehead on her own warmth. His closeness was quite intimate, their faces barely inches apart, as he leaned against her head with his own. She was more than sure he was just doing his job of checking up on her, yet she couldn?t keep herself from getting warmer. 

_?He?s so close.?_ Was the only thought passing through her mind. ?You still have a bit of a fever, much lower than before, earlier it was like the five furnaces of hell; in addition the  color of your skin has returned as well, nowhere near as pale as I saw you earlier.? Hisashi spoke as he removed himself and released a heavy sigh. Masami could see she indeed must have caused him a great deal of worry over her condition, now she had begun to feel a cascading fall of guilt dispose of her child like embarrassment. 

?I?am so sorry Hisa. Because of my actions I seemed to have caused you unneeded anxiety, please, forgive me.? Her apology laced with genuine sentiment made him feel a bit at fault. ?Don?t apologize dork, your making me feel as if I, of all people, did something wrong. Anyway, do you need anything?? He asked. 

?Yes, I have a question, if you will answer.? Her tone became a bit more serious when she spoke. 

??I already know.? He took a brief pause before her answered behind a deep breathe. With the seriousness of Masami?s voice, Hisashi was pretty sure what she was about to ask. This minor clairvoyance wasn?t some Jutsu or an ability to read minds, even though he possibly could with his eyes, but this was just something that became second hand when you?ve been friends for well over a decade. Your growth together brings about a bond that allows such things. 

?Explain, if you would, that creature and the invasion, that girl and boy you saved. What was all that? Was it the reason you were gone for so long?? 

?Yes, the invasion was partially the reason why I was gone for so long. The ?creature? you refer to is Wakahisa Retsu, the seven tails jinchuuriki, and my partner you could say. While the boy and girl you saw were the enemy, simple as that.? His explanation was short and blunt although it didn?t sit well with Masami.

?I can?t tell you much more than that?sorry.? Now it was her turn to sigh. ?I will respect that, for now, nevertheless I feel you should know Hisashi that your disappearing acts have had Minori-sama out of her mind worried about you. Whenever free time was permitted she scour all over looking for you, day and night. It had gotten so bad that Akemi-obasan was forced to step in because she refused to sleep.? Stern and clear, Masami made sure that each and every word she said got across to him. "When you were gone ?? Hisashi quickly raised his voice catching her by surprise. 

?Okay, I get it. I fucked up. Maybe I should have told Minori-sama something, anything maybe, in spite of that I couldn?t. Do you have any idea what?d she do to me if she found out just about this?? Underneath his normal flamboyant and jovial attitude, at his core, Hisashi was actually an avid worrier. He was also thinking about others, and it was no different in this case. 

?I already decided that it?s better if Minori-obasan was unaware of exactly what I was doing, no matter how worried she may became. I?ve had to do some pretty repugnant things lately, something?s that even go against my oath as a doctor, this invasion being one of them.  This may sound harsh, but just let her worry. I would take that any day of the week than having to possibly see a gaze of disappointment and woe every time she looked at me if she found out about the things I?ve done.? Masami felt her gut wrench in knots and her throat become painfully dry, even when she tried to say something, to apologize, the pain just at in her throat like a sore lump. His eyes were hidden behind the mask, yet she could feel this aura of grey around him. It was a mist that refuse to ascend into the sky around him. 

?He?s been going through this the whole time.? Masami thought to herself. The more it passed through her mind, these unexplainable things he had done, the sadness on his face, all it did was make her feel terrible as a person and even worse as friend. _?All I did was think about how hurt I was, how pathetic I was feeling because of Katashi. Deep in that mindset, focusing solely on myself, I completely ignored that fact that Hisa was suffering right in front of me.?_ It was practically heartbreaking for her that she, who called herself his friend had never noticed.

?Hisashi, I...?

?Joanna, its fine. But I don?t think now is the best time for us to get to deep about all this, your recovering.? Turning toward her he gave a beam of contentment. His way of saying without words that he was fine and not to worry. ?For now I need to go do something, then I?ll get you back to Konoha, and I?ll tell you what I can after you get better, okay?? The agony she felt for not noticing this sooner hadn?t gone away, nevertheless to him smile was enough for her to do the exact same. 

?It is a deal my friend.?
​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 13, 2014)

_*The Aftermath*
Understanding Weakness_

The scientist Rita stood perfectly still, as if she was a life like statue, while staring down at a thirty-four inch monitor. The monitor was hooked into a massive console, which she stood in the middle of, that stretched across a much mechanized room. Machines littered the place, each with their own purpose. Surprisingly with so many machines in one room; things were relatively quiet inside this lab, with only the quiet roar of the machines and the occasional shaking of the room making any sort of sound. On both sides of the genius professor were three groups of two, each tasked with a different operation? The reason for all these people was because Rita wanted nothing, but the most accurate analysis. If there was suddenly an error or any type of problem, someone would already be there to help correct and handle the situation.

This lab she found herself in was far more technically sound. Laying beneath the foundation of Iwagakure, this would be the place where the extraction of Fuzengakure’s Jinchuuriki, Ryota, would take place. The boy in question laid unconscious in an adjacent room filled with her subordinates and supposed assistant, the Tsuchikage’s second youngest grandchild, Nori. They were prepping him for the coming extraction; however, in the meantime…

“I do not believe you willingly gave yourself into Chomei. You, my creation, allowing yourself to be toyed with by that beast. Nearly killing Ryota, which would have made everything for naught and breaking my seal of subjugation? It seems I’ll need to make some adjustments.” There really could be no words to describe the anger the Prodigy was feeling within herself. It was a number of things that festered within that put her in such a sour mood. The intervention of The Shield, Retsu disobedience, but the worse of all was that mokuton she had been witness to. 

_“I’ll focus on that later, for now…”_ In front of her was a great glass window that allowed insight to the room that it sectioned off. Inside this room lit with bright white was Retsu. The jinchuuriki was in a large cylindrical shaped dome and laid across a stainless steel table that longer than the six foot shinobi it with a sealing algorithm placed on the floor. Its body was adorned with cords of varying shapes and sizes, each one transfixed his body giving him the image of a human pin cushion. In normal reality Retsu had an imposing figure. It was this towering beast with hollow eyes, powerful and unnerving, devoid of any feeling. It was simply monstrous at times. Now, it was the exact opposite, Retsu looked nothing like that. Its body looked sickly, fragile and pale.

“Your actions cannot go unpunished.” Rita began turning a knob on the console before her, with every few turns there was a click, and soon the room Retsu was in began to surge with energy. A loud whirling sound of power began to fill the room as the cords attached to its body began to brighten and a sudden sharp noise ran through the tubes and into its body. Retsu’s body jerked up in response, its muffled screams blocked by the mask on its face. 

“Understand you are never to use Chomei unless given permission to.” Rita continued turning the button higher. A deafening crackle began filling the room as the tubes jerked from Retsu convulsions. The veins in its eyes were a pronounced blood red the power was continually amped. It was quite obvious what was happening. Rita was running an electrical surge through its body. Minutes went by, then a few hours, but it didn’t stop. Retsu screams, even with the mask, had gotten nearly impossible to ignore. For a few seconds the scientist would stop, allowing the container of Chomei to catch its breath, and in the brief respite it was simply stare through the glass at Rita. 

With eyes of deep despondency before the process would start again.

*“HEY.”* A voice yelled over the noise. An irritable growl slid from Rita’s throat as her eyes darted over toward Hisashi, who ran into the room. “What the hell do you think you’re doing!?” Anger wouldn’t even begin to describe what Hisashi was feeling. Retsu screams just bounced off the walls in the room making his heart drop. 

“You have no business here. Know your place and leave, now.” She commanded before continuing to increase the power of the electrics surges. So much power began running through his body that Retsu was unable to control itself any more. The smell of burning flesh not only began to become prominent, but you could see the smoke rise off of his body. “Stop you moronic broad, you’re going to kill him.” His words were ignored however as Rita continued on. So much power was being poured through Retsu’s body that sparks began shooting off the tubes, spitting violently and wild causing the lights in the room to flicker on and off.

“STOP.” 

*BOOM*

Rita’s arms shot up to cover her face while the machine erupted in smoke and fire. The sound of the sharp shards and metallic pieces slamming on the ground was in sync with a loud creak of an opening door. Through the smoke she could see the faint hue of blue embedded deep within her console and through the mirror before her, Hisashi disconnected Retsu from her apparatus. 

_With Hisashi…_
“I’ll get you out of this.” With an arrow in hand Hisashi began slicing through the binds that held Retsu, draping its arms over his shoulder and pulling him from off the table. His eyes were barely opening and heavy wheezing pronounced its breathing as difficult and shallow. The skin was discolored and burnt, some of it was even merged with its clothing and stuck to the body like glue. Hisashi really couldn’t believe what he was seeing as he sat the jinchuuriki up against the side of the table. With a weak gaze Retsu simply looked at him, its eyes completely scarlet. 

“Don’t worry Retsu, I’ll have you fixed up in no time. Just stay - !” 

*POW*

Hisashi face met the floor and skid across the room and into the wall. The dirt imprint of a boot showed clearly on his face as he rubbed his abused cheek and looked up to see his attacker. Rita stood with her leg in the air, before placing it onto the ground. A powerful execrate gaze of dislike was pointed directly at Hisashi. The Fujibayashi’s simple response was a coy smile while he stood back to his feet, staring back at her. 

“So what? Are you ma –“ 

“Shut. Up.” I she was a cobra, venom would be flowing out of mouth when she spoke. With a snap of her fingers four people drabbed in white entered into the room and scooped Retsu up. Both Hisashi and Retsu exchanged one glance before it was carted off away leaving only Rita and him alone. The atmosphere was tense enough to make the hair on his arm stand up. He could not only see but feel just how the anger that came off of Rita. 

“This will be the final time you interfere in my business Hisashi. The only time Retsu is of your concern is when I tell you, do you understand?” She spoke slow and clear in order to get the message across, though Hisashi thought of her statement as a load of bull. “I’m supposed to be Retsu's doctor, his partner, right? Whether Retsu is yours or not, there’s no way I’m going to sit by and let you damn near kill him just because your ass is burning about something that was out of our control.  It goes against the oath I’ve taken and I will not –“ 




​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 13, 2014)

*CRASH*

The entire table was flipped into the other room crashing through the mirror. It looked as if Rita had finally reached her boiling point, marching toward the young boy and staring him directly in the face. 

“You are nothing more than a basic tool used for the development of Retsu and in exchange I grant you access to travel around looking for the sister of yours. You have no power here, you have no rights, you are just another one of these many *USELESS* people that *WORK UNDER ME. DO YOU UNDERSTAND*?” Hisashi face simply darkened in response as he listened. “Do you think you, a child, have some kind of sway in this situation you find yourself in? Allow me to, with great pleasure, shatter that delusion because you are nothing when compared to the bigger picture. If you don’t like it?” Rita turned and pointed to the door.

“You can leave if you so wish.” Hisashi only shook his head. “You think letting me go would be a good idea? I am one of the few who know just how much a bitch you actually are Wizard Rita, you think I’ll just keep my mouth shut about all this?” Now it was Hisashi’s turn to play the game; however, he was far to inexperience to even think about challenging Rita. 

“Who exactly will you tell Hisashi? Minori? How easily you forget how dirty your hands are. The collapse of Dios no Sabe, the destruction of Rainwall, our invasion of Fuzengakure, among other things. You’ve had your hand deep in the jar just as I and really.” Rita trailed off as she leaned back in to stare directly into his face. “Who will you find to help you find that wench you call a sister, the one who abandoned you?” The words rolled off her tongue in a provoking manner, which worked. Hisashi balled his fist up at the comment more than ready to hit her directly in the mouth, hopefully breaking all her teeth in the process.

But he knew he couldn’t…because she was right. 

“……..” He remained silent. 

“Nothing to say? As I thought. Learn what your place is Hisashi. I practically own you. When I say jump the only thing I expect to hear from you is either “How high” or “Off what.” Do you understand?” There was nothing he could say and Rita took his silence in triumph as she began to walk out of the room before pausing at the door and turning back towards him with one final thing to say.

“Now get the hell out of my lab.” With that the door slammed shut behind her. 

Alone with his thoughts Hisashi had slowly begun to realize that he indeed had let Rita gain far too much influence over him. It didn’t start out that why originally, but in looking for his sister had had gotten himself caught up and used, willingly, with no foothold of his own just in case things got a bit out of control. This was a vulnerability he allowed Rita to exploit with no resistance. He was now completely wrapped around her finger. 

“Dammit.” 

_Elsewhere…_
Cloaked in the hottest of white a familiar figure stood shimming to a song that no one else could here in the realm of silence. He soon finished with a bow before looking up and toward the great majestic door that offered access into the room. A wide grin stretched across his face that showed off his entire row of pearly whites. 

“Run, run as fast as you can. You can’t escape me…I’m the Clown Prince, man. Zahahaha.” He simply laughed before turning his back. 

“See you so soon, my young mirror image.” 

Kukukuku​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 13, 2014)

_*Eien Machi III* 
Investigation Discovery of Sawari Neko_ 

The arrival of another two pair, besides Retsu and I, raised some questions. Just who was that guy? From the data we had this village was basically deserted, all except for the ghost pussy that supposedly resided in this place, who I?m pretty sure was now standing in front of us. Though I could tell from the stank eye he was giving us that he wasn?t exactly going to do any talking for us, which is fine and everything, but I mean we just got here and we?re already fighting? Man the shinobi life quite the annoyance, regardless though, we couldn?t stand here forever staring at each other like morons. 

So I randomly threw my hands up

?Whoa, seems like we got quite the badass here. Pulling out a blade on us immediately and then just moving your head to tell us to ?leave? I mean, how cool right? Not really.? My forefinger and thumb came together in an L that a placed above my forehead, my nice friendly gesture to start all this off right, you know? 

?Well you don?t really have to say anything, though please be a good silent child and park your ass on the other side of this crap would you? That rather fine piece of chick standing next to you is the one I have business with.? My eyes scanned her body up and down, for research purposes of varying details that was both official and none. Cat ears? Check. Fucked up cat eyes? Check. A rather impressive face that I could stand looking at for more than one night? Check. Tail? Check. Apple bottom? I couldn?t really see from my position. I?d have to check that out later. 

?Obvious indications are obvious, that?s the dead cat chick.? I whistle once I finished and right after Retsu stepped ahead of me with its body still fully cloaked in our black hoods. 

?I offer this one chance, uh, whoever you are dude. Step aside or get mowed down. Either choice makes no difference to me.? ​


----------



## Kenju (Nov 13, 2014)

[- R E A P E R Code - ]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act 9)-
<"Death Is Always At My Side">


BOOM!

As price for being too focused on the red demon's grand entry, a large fist collides with my skull and sends me flying. My body is only brutally cushioned by the cracked stone that gives way from my impact and floors me into the next room. My pained coughing resounds throughout the dust filled space while push off the fragments of stone covering me.

"Shashashashasha!!!~"

A crazed laugh puzzles me while I stand despite a trail of blood running down my forehead. I can't be bothered with this but at the same time I feel a strong urge to correct my mistake. The moment I think that, a hand soars for my throat. 

"Hm!"

 I don't take much action, a few inches to my north does the trick and I've evaded the strike. I don't allow a single misstep to be left accounted for, my right knee rises upward and smashes into the centerpiece of elbow, instantly shattering it and jamming it into an inverted 'v'. Instead of screams of agony, silence is received upon the arms return into the grey dust.

Even I'm somewhat intrigued and cautioned, so I hold my position rather than following up the blow. The dust dissipates and flows into the open hole next to me, what welcomes my vision vividly is a large man with long white hair, his pointed chin bringing to mind a devil while his eyeballs consist nothing but black. His large sadistic grin seems to be directed at me while he holds up his broken arm in display.

Unimpressed by his twisted display, let slouch one hand into my pocket. Such physical displays of darkness would not swallow me whole. There was far more evil that lurked in the world of the unseen. Whether he contained that or not within his mad grin, remained to be seen,

"Not bad, not bad, I was worried I was going to face some chump because of that sneak attack but you're pretty good for an outsider. This is perfect, a morsel like you will able to help me evolve, shashashashashasha!!!"

I narrow my vision at his words. It isn't just because they're twisted and rotten, but the the horror of the real Sugiha I faced before flickered into my head. I shouldn't be so careless, only failure will await me if I do. I'll correct my wrongs and silence this enemy blocking my path so I can return to my allies' side. But before I can execute my inquisition, a pondering thought escape my lips,

"Tell me, just why do you people follow the ways of that mad dog Sugiha?" 

He seems peeked by my question, but before answering he somehow manages to snap his broken arm back into place. Only his crazed expression showed the feeling of what a crazed tactic like that did to him. He's eyes peek at me in hopes of catching some startled reaction, however I'm unmoved and unamused by a low-class trick. 

"Shashasha, well if you  must ask little girl....there's no real reason. We were just raised this way. Our parents were born here, their parents were born here, and their parents were born here. This is the only way we know how to live, and not a single person thinks it's wrong. Not once have I heard someone wish they weren't down here. Our ultimate goal, is just to walk higher along the path of evolution,"

His lips seemed to slither out those last bit of words as his body corked back and forth in unnatural ways. It was like he was dancing to the rythem of the own madness sounding within his head. My eyes remained sharp as readied my hands in front of me and lowered my stance. Sensing the aggression flowing through my actions, he opens his arms wide to accept my violence. My goal wasn't to leave this as a long drawn out battle of attrition, it would be one where I absolutely must search for the point of kill at every target I found.

"I see, so like I thought there's no helping any of you monsters. Let's get this over with, I may seem calm but I'm pretty pissed off that you picked such a rude way to start a fight,"​​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 13, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
FEARS MADE REAL, PART III
_____________________________________​

His mother moved well. That much he could not deny. She didn't have the same raw fury or power as Elder Kyoudou did during their occasional sparring sessions, but Lisanna Houki more than made up for it with sheer ferocity and machine-like efficiency. No single movement was wasted. Even the missed strokes or the parried strikes served a purpose, forcing Ren to move his body into a position that would make it easier for her to hit a beat later. She threw one last kick with her long legs, forced Ren to back up, then used the time to draw a thin rapier-like blade from her side. 

"Oh crap..." Ren muttered and took out a blade of his own, but once again Lisanna Houki proved to be quicker. In one decisive moment she closed the distance between them and thrusted. The tip of the blade struck Ren's hand, drawing some blood and a cry of pain while disarming him at the same time.

Lisanna thrusted again, and again, and again, seamlessly transitioning into a violent flurry of lightning-fast sword strokes which flashed in the night air. It was all Ren could do to avoid being turned into a human pin cushion. "Have I taught you nothing?! Your footwork is completely wrong. There is no pace or rhythm in your movements! Match! My! Breathing!" She roared between each consecutive lunge.

Ren grit his teeth. Of _course_ his movements were in disarray. On the one hand he had his mother - who was meant to be _dead_ - pressing on him with the intent to kill, and on the other he had some cumbersome guy in a hat whispering some crap about souls into his ear. He had no idea what was even going on right now. His brain was in a complete blur, and his movements were purely reliant on instinct from his mother's teachings. 

Another fast lunge. The blade cut across his cheek, throwing petals of blood into the air. The young Houki winced, but paid no attention to it - the wound could have been far worse than that. He was just grateful it hadn't been his neck, or the forehead. Lisanna, meanwhile, continued to wail. "You were the only one I had left! Your father and sister both left me!" She feinted with a slash, then kicked at his shin. Ren buckled - a grave mistake, but by the time he'd realized it was far too late. Lisanna raised her rapier once more, charged the tip with lightning, and then plunged it down through his back and into his heart.

Ren didn't even have time to scream. Yet, as he laid stretched across the cold floor and watched his mother's figure begin to blur into white, there was a strange sharpness to his thoughts. A clarity and sudden peace of mind which hadn't been there during the fight. 

---

_Outside the Prison_​
"_Why am I holding back? Why do my feet instinctively fall back instead of pressing forward and countering? Is this my punishment? My punishment for expecting that, if I fulfilled her late wishes, that would be enough to repent for my sin? I..._"

The scene turned white again, and he was no longer on pinned to the ground with a rapier through his body. 

He was stood amidst a wide expanse of white. Ren looked around, immensely startled by the sudden change in scenery. Was he dead? "You're holding back because you feel guilty, Ren," a soft voice said from behind him.

Ren spun around and got ready to lash out with a kick, but stopped halfway when he saw who the voice came from. She had long, straightened hair of white and a set of warm cobalt eyes. The girl was smiling at him sympathetically, though there was a certain unspoken wryness to it. It was... "Hana?" he found himself stumbling on his words as he said his cousin?s name.

Strange. He'd only seen her a few days before, after all...

Hana Houki gave an amused sounding sigh. "You never _were_ too good with genjutsu, were you? You know, sooner or later you're going to have to realise that little senbon won't save you from every illusion," she teased playfully.

"Genjutsu? What are you talking about? I thought I was just dead," he frowned and looked around. Now that he thought about it, a blank white space wasn?t quite what he imagined Hell to look like. 

She gave a chuckle. Like her voice, it was a soft sound; warm and melodious like the song of a harp. "Not quite, no. Everything that's been happening to you so far has just been a genjutsu; a powerful one designed to tug at your inner turmoils and draw them out. In your case, that just happens to be your mother," Hana explained.

Ren felt another headache coming and rubbed at his head with his tiny hands. Hana looked down at him patiently, like a mother waiting for their child to work out the answer to a hard mathematics question. And then he remembered. "Genjutsu... test... shit. I completely forgot," he grumbled. The pieces were still somewhat fragmented, but it was starting to come back to him now.

His cousin's smile widened. Her eyes trailed up, meeting Ren who was now half a head taller than her. "You've gotten taller," she beamed happily. 

The male Houki stayed quiet for a moment, looking at Hana with a distinct sense of unease. He was almost certain that she was just another part of the illusion, but... everything about her looked so real. Ren wasn?t sure he could take it if he had to fight her as well. "Are you... another part of the test?" He asked slowly.

"In a manner of speaking... yes. I was meant to be another part of it. The nice man with the fedora was supposed to drag me out from your heart, but Lisanna-san sort of went off the rails and stabbed you through it. So I decided to try something different," she gave a nonchalant shrug. 

That was good enough. 

Ren bowed his head slowly, his now closed eyes faced down to the ?floor? of the void as he spoke. "I'm sorry."

Hana arched one of her thin eyebrows. "Sorry for what?" She asked curiously and incredulously. 

There was a silence for a few seconds. Ren lifted his head back up again, ending his bow, but still couldn?t quite bring himself to look at his cousin in the eye as he apologized. "For... everything. If I didn't suggest that plan to get Lin out of the competition, she would have never come for you and put you in the coma. It's all my fault."

She gave an exasperated roll of the eyes. "Oh, let's not kid ourselves. I'm sure that, even if you hadn't done that, she would have come for me anyway. Your sister really knows how to pursue an agenda, you know," Hana smiled, then added: "And it might just be because I'm technically a part of your subconscious and therefore have a far keener insight into you than you ever will, but you really need to stop blaming yourself for everything. You've blamed yourself for your mother's death, my coma, the injuries Izumi took during the second stage of the exams, Makoto nearly getting eaten and Taneda losing his arm. None of these are really your fault, and you need to acknowledge that otherwise it'll destroy you eventually."

"Even if you say all that - even if none of this is real - I... don't think I could kill my mom again." Ren?s voice was quiet. He felt a warm hand fall on his shoulder. 

"It wouldn't be a test if it was easy now, would it?" she winked, then brought her gaze to Ren's. She looked more serious now; a teacher-esque sternness mixed in with a strange wistfulness. 

"You've always been so indecisive; that much still hasn't changed since the last time I saw you. You overthink things and hesitate, never acting without prior confirmation with yourself. But Ren, the world will not wait for you until you've got an answer. Don't wallow in the guilt of the past. What's important is that you focus on the present and continue to drive forward instead of stagnating. You have friends to help you with that now, don't you?"

Suddenly, her image flickered, her head fizzling out in in a small clout of static. As she solidified again, Hana blinked and looked down at her hand, which was now beginning to fade away. She gave a disgruntled mumble. "Looks like he's caught onto me for giving you so many clues," she said, head tilted upwards. 

Ren felt something go a little cold inside. "Wait! I have so much I need to talk to you ab-" he called out.

?Oh, please. You?ve got better things to do than to talk to me all day,? Hana grinned. She paused, even as her head began to dissolve. ?Take care, Ren,? the girl finally said, before fading away completely.

And then the white aether blurred away in a kaleidoscope of colours, the scene returning to the cold ground of the area outside his mother?s house.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 13, 2014)

*???*

*The Howling Voice Guild 
*



The Howling Voice Guild is a powerful espionage and assassination guild engrossed in the Criminal Underworld. Guild members often have one of three important tasks entrusted to them: to gather information on targets, protect them, or assassinate them. Their influence is a veil that covers various reaches of the world in order to manipulate the multiple factions or leaders that govern. Though known for the powerful, unique weapons their members carry – guns, and the gun powder that powers them - the Howling Voice Guild also specializes in other fields, such as toxicology. 

Members are raised from childhood onwards in the guild, never leaving save when on a mission, each apprentice training to become part of the elite gunner classes. A select few may receive an ‘internship’ in the guild, usually those who belong to powerful families or of exceptional talent. The training of Howling Voice is exceedingly rigorous, and fatality rates run high; not all apprentices survive to adulthood. For those of lesser standing in the world Howling Voice Guild is often one of the only ways for them to gain power. The greater goal of their organization is unknown to all except those close to the guild master himself, but for those who find themselves as their targets for assassination. 

They might as well be considered affiliates of the walking dead. 

A single, small fortress with one central tower. Hidden deep behind a barrier camouflaged deep within a humid taiga. This incredible structure of archaic architecture is the home of the assassins, those who rarely ever leave its confines unless an order is issued. Rumors call it the Tower, yet for the members it is known as the “the garden” because of the massive flowerbed that extends along the walls of the bastion. Though no agriculture takes place in the tower; the Howling Voice Guild is dependent on rations delivered to the tower by the outside. 

That is Howling Voice. 

“REPORT. GUILD MASTER.” The husky bellow of a female draped in a brown hood, short in stature, echoes within a darken chamber. She falls to the ground of bended knee, waiting for the signal to continue. Beside her was another, cloaked as she, but much taller with a scarf hanging around his shoulder. In front of them, silhouetted in darkness, a hand raised to signal them to continue on. 

“Iwagakure’s invasion of Black’s Fuzengakure was successful. The village destroyed, the Minami crippled and the tension ever on the rise. They now are in disarray as they seek to rebuild.  I would assume now would be the perfect time to gain greater threshold on the side of Black.” The companion beside the female was a male with a boyish tone that made it easy to ascertain that he was of young age. His analysis of the current condition of Fuzengakure indicated that he was there to witness the entire invasion. 

“OTHER THING.” Great emphasis on her words though stilted and broken was her speech. 

“Right…” The boy continued. “During our survey of the battle we came across the heir child of La Familia, who speaks the demons tongue. It was not only she, but the daughter of the brother as well, the one we gave the crystal we acquired from Koko.” As he talked, from out the shadows, another male appeared. 

“Marietta is still alive? But I guess that explains how Lucia ended up in this country. Can you track her?” His voice low and gruff. 

“Already done. They reside in the village of Konohagakure.” The man he spoke to slowly turned toward the man known as guild master. “It’s risky, but this maybe the best chance we have to take her out. The crystal we gave Lucia will be more than enough to get rid of that child, but his daughter, Marietta, is an obstacle. With her still alive we won’t be able to truly gain a hold on the underground information network.” Understanding his need to carry this out or perhaps more so that he had no choice in the matter, the master simply gave rose his hand in approval.

“Good.” He turned to the two kneeled before them. “I wish not to reveal ourselves yet, but this is important. You two will head to Konohagakure and eliminate Marietta without prejudice.” On his order both stood onto their feet. Brandish underneath their cloaks the woman held a large rifle while her male companion held two uniquely designed daggers. 

“Yes sir.”/”YES.”​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 13, 2014)

*Marietta/Konoha*


 *Howling Voice Approaches: An Unexpected Target!*



The bustle and flow of Konoha continued as it would any other day, the streets filled with the festive chatter that walked along the streets. Even though there was the stench of a possible inevitable war between the factions of both the White and Black the people seemed just as happy as they could be, just another example of just how powerful the mind is. While everything kept on as normal, amidst the massive crowds of the populace a character unlike any other cloaked in brown shifted through, head held down, barely drawing any sort of attention or concern. Purple bangs flap back and forth in beat to the rhythm of each in every step took while a hand gloved in purple appeared from underneath the cloak, very meticulous in how she fiddled with a headset obscured from the view of the others around her.

Tssssh…tsssh…tssh…tsh

“Communications are up.” A boyish voice spoke through a reciever.

“REPORT.” The purple haired woman responded in a hush, but powerful one worded tone. 

“There’s a perfect vantage point at +40.6/-74.0, it’ll give you a perfect line of sight, and a safe positions of eight hundred yards. The package has been delivered and you just wait for my signal to fire.” 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



_Elsehwere..._
Inside the brightly colored home that sat with a view of the lake than throughout Konoha, stands another door. An embroidered ‘M’ in the dead center, slightly different than the one at the front door with as it had a more bold and outstanding font. The room hidden behind the door belonged to none other than Marietta. It was comprised of “Neutral” colors beige, ivory, taupe, black, gray, and white. These are colors that appear to be without color as is the moon, which is often represented by gray and white. Compared to the interior and exterior of the house, this room induced a more relaxed feel. Ivory vines, sprouting from a plant on the window seal, wrapped themselves around the sides of the window and the wall like a bandana and twisted about the support beams adorned with buttercups. The plant was a gift from the Senju girl, Masami, as a sort of apology for the silver haired pain in the ass on her behalf a while ago. 

The room was incredible spacious, the left side was decorated with the bed, shelves, tables and other things while the left side consistently entirely of weights and various types of training equipment. Just now in fact Marietta sat in a squatted position, her hair tied back into a long pony tail. She had a giant weight far greater than her in size was slung over her shoulder alongside a plethora of metal plates around her neck, on her shoulders and across her chest. Her face drenched in sweat, falling off her brow like rain drops, as she slowly began to rise back up to her feet.  While close to making back up into full stance, she feels back down to knees just barely able to keep from falling over. Her breathing was rugged with small gasps. Even with so much weight on her shoulders, she refused to let it fall and once again began the process over again. Slamming her right foot down making sure to have a firm stance on the floor, the other foot followed suit and she was back to square one.

Since being home the only thing that occupied Marietta’s time was to train her body even harder than usual. Lucia had been in the hospital, her eyesight still blurry, as she recovered from the after effect of the power she used to defend herself. _“That Crystal.”_ She thought to herself as she poured down her face. It was something that she had or any of the doctors had ever seen before. Luckily she was reassured that once Minori, who apparently was related to Hisashi, came back she would look into for her. If it caused any type of biological harm she would be able to find it. That was a weight off her shoulders, but she would also need to thank that girl who came to her rescue as well. She didn’t catch her name, but she was sure they would meet again. 

“Just…one…more…left…Mari…etta…caspice?”  Out came her words between short breaths. 

Those words became her mantra as she repeated them over and over, forcing all the power in her legs in order to stand tall. As she rose her legs began to wobble from the pressure barely able to withstand all the weight, her face drowned in sweat, all the while wheezing from barely retaining any oxygen. It was slow and arduous as she inched up and up, her body reacting like that of frail man unable to walk without his cane. At one point she was forced to pause, bent halfway between the floor and her goal, unable to move. Inhaling quick deep breaths her body began to react again and with one quick jolt of strength she stood with straight posture, chin pointed up.

“Six...thou…sand…n…one…” She exasperated to ragged breathe. 

Dropping the weight off her shoulder, it fell with a thunderous clap against the ground with herself right behind it, directly onto her backside with her head held back. This workout was to get back into working order, after those long exhausting three months and finally the invasion; it was time to get back into the swing things once again. There was but a twenty minute respite before a clamorous rap at the window called for her attention. Easing from her position off the floor, and a quick peek from out the window she noticed a bird sitting idle. Popping the window open the small messenger skipped inside to let its recipient take what was needed before heading back outside the way it came. 

_“I only receive letters every other month, what exactly could this be?”_ It was a moments pondering before quickly snapping the tape and opening the slip of paper.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *DIE. PLEASE AND THANK YOU.​*






“Wha-“ Instantly she jolted from the window and through the door, out into the hallway. The paper with the ominous statement was lit aflame as the words *“Bye, Bye”* appeared underneath before:

*KABOOOOOOOOM*

A giant sky-high pillar of fire erupted lighting the sky above the nearby area in a red haze, the powerful explosion rocked multiply city blocks, those in the blast radius laid about the street unconscious. The entire left side of the house was blown apart with raging flames threatening to take the rest of the house down with it until there was no more. Bystanders on the streets began in the confusion, flabbergasted at what just happened and trying to help in whatever way they could until more professional help could arrive on the scene.

_Moments before the explosion…_

“Package has been delivered.”

“ROGER.” 

The purple haired woman laid down, her eyes focused into the scope of a jet black rifle far more advanced that what was currently being issued around these parts. It was distance of eight hundred yards and she could see her target just as if she was right up in her face. A young girl, clearly not originally from this land, was directly in her line of sight, with no obstructions in view. Time began to slow to a crawl, her breathing became slow in methodic, everything around her was a nonfactor the only thing that mattered was the target in her sights and….fire! The shot coincided with the explosion sending the young girl flying out into the hall, from a specialized bullet. Once the ground shook and the pillar of fire erupted into the sky the woman had already packed all her things, was on the ground, and inconspicuously began to blend in with the mob that began to form. ​


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 13, 2014)

Eerin Akarusa
To save an Owl VI​
This was news to Eerin as she watched and listened to what Suzume was showing her, she didn't quite get how this was exercise however, she got more than enough exercise from Grettir's antics having her hunt ad-mists the storms he summoned or worst yet in limbo chasing wayward spirits in both cases the constants changed drastically for both her and Sho.

"Interesting way of doing things."Sho translates as Eerin watched onwards curiously ready to get moving once more, "Certainly not for me though, looks sort of boring honestly with no goal or end objective that you might be expected to work towards. I mean why would you waste hours of your life at a time training when the training itself does not reward you?"

Sho responded in the defense of Suzume, "Rewards shouldn't always be expected Eerin, and sometimes you work towards something in the long term, often that is something you yourself have no knowledge of."

"..."Eerin looks on as clueless as over and Sho sighed, "Take song birds, many of them spend months prior to adulthood practicing and mastering the tune of their parents and then developing it into one of their own. Reason being that ultimately it's what decides if they get a mate or not."

"Owl's don't exactly... sing."Eerin frowned and then chuckled lightly, "Are you trying to say owls are songbirds..."He asked clearly not amused by this in fact he sounded insulted and his feathers noticeably became ruffled.

"I suppose so, anyway let us get moving!"She said with a certain degree of excitement she hadn't expressed since joining with Suzume. Sho annoyance only grew by the fact she so casually threw the conversation aside without really giving him a proper response... but then he remembered, this was Eerin.

She honestly was itching to get into a fight and her lust for battle soon showed itself when Suzume had done as she requested but as Suzume prepared her strike her eyes were fully focused upon the blade. Something itched her since the moment she mentioned, was Suzume stronger or more capable than her brother and how did her techniques work in comparison? She wasn't a traditional Akarusa and this much was obvious by the fact she wielded a bow and lacked any scabbard of any sort that would resemble the use of a blade.

If she was to judge, she say she wasn't disappointed and instead impressed, the chakra surged along the weapon becoming visible and like a spark the blade ignited with waves of chakra flowing in synchronization of the last wave before in a single strike the chakra was released into a crescent moon that struck into the forest. It wasn't crude either, lesser swordsmen would leave behind crushed and shattered bark but instead there was a clean cut making it obvious this was done by a extremely sharp manifestation of chakra.

Much to her disappointment however the chakra stopped suddenly but not from the natural dissipation but rather as if it hit a barrier or that part of the treeline simply did not exist. Sho watched onwards growing concerned, "Eerin..."

Eerin remained silent reaching for her bow and a arrow into the other hand, before several ripples took shape away from them from where Suzume's strike had previously stopped. Within moments three large beams of white flame shot back at them melting everything in their path.

Reacting on a moments notice she dropped her bow and arrow instead forming a bird hand seal and disappearing from sight, re-appearing behind Suzume or to be more precise Sho. "Kitakaze: Fezā Daitai jutsu."

"Seifū: Ribāsu."Sho added in synchronization

The flames disappeared leaving behind the smoldering remains of an arrow and the seemingly untouched bow. Finally getting a good look at it Suzume was likely to immediately notice the lack of a bow string and intricate silver design that appeared to have a hand guard, arguably the most peculiar part of it.


*Spoiler*: _Shizukesa_ 









"Bastard, almost turned me to embers."Eerin complained looking up at the mid-day sun beating down upon them then returning her attention to the culprit. A kunoichi dressed in peculiar shinobi attire, one half of her face appeared to be half a ANBU porcelain mask while the other a metal plate with three angled slits with red visors. Upon her arms were wrist guards and two pistols firmly gripped in her hands. The remainder of her attire was primarily traditional shinobi attire, with the exception of two star patterned ribbons that tied her hair back.

"That sword and those eyes are indeed troublesome."She states, making the assumption Eerin had noticed through the use of Takame, the portal that had since opened began to close up once more stepping forward into the barrier. "Well since you saw through it no need to conceal my presence any longer. Yet I must ask how you figured it out?"

"We left a noon, the sun hasn't changed position since we left... plus I live in a forest. Trees don't stay in perfect formation pretty amateur if you asked me. Plus no birds, no prey, no nothing but shitty trees."Eerin smirked more or less playing with her prey now she had sight of it. Sho comments, "I forgot to mention, Eerin might not be knowledgeable of the world but she is a pretty observant when it comes to nature. I guess could say that's her form of intelligence."

The kunoichi frowned heavily before turning into a smirk, "Oh well. I can't complain to much I did my job in delaying you, all that wasted time... You're brother should be dead already." Eerin demeanor changed suddenly pushing Suzume aside, actually it wasn't so much a push more a shove and making a full dash for her bow.

"I think not."Is commented forming a tiger handseal, several more ripples taking shape in the sky before sending down beams of scorching light. Eerin kicking her bow up into the air ahead of her before taking a leap evading the pillars of white flame, for the most part at least she did get singed slightly but nothing more than a minor burn. Retrieving her bow she prepared an arrow but seemed to be holding onto it for an awfully long time.

*~Meanwhile~*

Kaisho lost his grip on Suzume purposely releasing his talons quickly to avoid tearing flesh from her shoulder. He already knew what Eerin intended to do, they had grown up together and all it took was that simple shove to truly understand the command she had given him. She was a distraction, enough of one for him to get in range and there was no bird better at silent flight than owl. The pillars had just began to form when he reached the necessary height.

"Minamikaze: Uchikudaku." His talons turned white before he took a stoop ending in a glide upon the Kunoichi's flank the pgymy owl passing behind unnoticed until his talons gently tapped the Kunoichi's shoulder. The very second he did a white glyph took shape, marking Eerin's target.

"Good boy."Eerin mutters releasing the crudely made arrow from her bow a string of chakra had since taken shape enabling her to notch and fire the arrow with relative ease. In fact the owl turned into a blue light the second it left the bow her eyes doing all the work she needed to land the perfect shot hitting the glyph head on.

The shaft hovered for a split second white cracks forming across the wood until it reached the flint arrowhead. At this moment the glyph shattered and with it like a flash of lightning it exploded into a invisible local pulse of super condensed chakra, to a samurai this much was obvious but nothing appeared to happen to the Kunoichi physically. There was no flesh wound and certainly no blood drawn, and yet the Kunoichi showed a unmistakable expression of pain as her arm fell limp.

While Eerin grinned she quickly looked on with dread as the Kunoichi drew three Shuriken and threw them directed for Kaisho. "Fucking owls!"


----------



## Chronos (Nov 13, 2014)

[T R A N S P A R E N T Code]​<"What Color Are You?">
-Escape Your Prison(Act IV)-​

She began to submit to her own darkness, the man disappointed witnessed the her withing the ethereal, her memories stirred, his image began to reappear once more, as if stepping from creation, his feet held his pace as he fixed his tie and fedora. Eyes on top of the girl of Silent Honors, hair of green, existence slowly dispersing after witnessing the power of a much more powerful force. His eyes, still hidden within the dark witnessed her distress. As he lifted his arm, fixing his sleeves before grasping the head of the child with all force intended, lifting her gaze up to his as he bit on his teeth. 

"Are you done?"

He questioned. Seemingly interesting in an answer from her muse. Her mind slowly wiped her thoughts, her own questioning of the situation had broken a side of her soul he wanted to disbelief. But within here, not all came out overcoming the dark. The place was dangerous, the mind, the soul, the very thought of managing withing the darkness... Some would succumb.

"Honor. The piece of you who completes you. Without it, you're but a mere phantom. An illusion of the past, a facade of the present and the remnant of the future. You, a syllogistic, righteous soul whom could overcome what came to fruition within the your very eyes is now reducing herself to rubble and dirt. You're but a piece of a larger scheme, or maybe an extra for a larger coming. What shoes you fill aren't my concern. Destiny weaves its threads very carefully and even denies its very existence to make itself prevalent. The truth will send you free child, you just have to accept it!"

He grasped her head, tighter within his grip, with force enough to shred the very foundation of her bones, crushing it almost, he felt her blood pulse under his grip. As he soon faded and replaced himself with her dark. She now grasping her head. The green of her locks flowing as winds became violent. Whirling, thunderous climate took it's place. The dark version pressed, in attempt to take control.


----------



## Harth (Nov 13, 2014)

Jotai Nojo

Jotai was getting ready to punch the lights out of the man with a needle in his eye but as he was about to sprint in for it the needle eyes friends jumped out the window after two guards came through the train door arresting the needle eyed man.
the green haired boy patted Jotai's back speaking "Thanks for the back up, 'Kiri badass.' Glad I brought you along" and greeted him revealing his name was Ikokaku Koda.

As the train pulled in Jotai stepped out in to the vast open world of skyscrapers amazed by this sight he was wondering how they were supposed  to find the spiderman even with his badassness. Koda suggested that we go to the top of one of the skyscrapers to get a better view of the area and started running up one of the many the buildings, and thinking it looked like fun Jotai joined running as fast as he could up this long almost impossibly sized building. once he reached the top he looked to find Koda at the top looking at a map when a black blur fell from the sky and snatched the map.

punching three times and ending in a round house Koda wasnt able to land a hit on the guy in the trench coat.Then the weird trench coated man spun out a white substance and tied Kodas right hand as it was holding a newly drawn kunai. As Jotai ran at the man spake saying  "So you're the next batch of shinobi brats they're throwin' at me? I'm insulted." then proceeded to walk of the edge. slightly confused Jotai jumped after the man unsheathing his sword as he fell locating the falling black blur. trying to gain speed Jotai had pulled his limbs together to catch up as the trench coat man, who Jotai assumed was spiderman, shot the same white substance onto another building and started to swing. surprised Jotai stabbed his sword into the building to halt his decent then continued on to run along at a diagonal angle on the side of the building to try and catch up with the "spiderman" Jumping to reach the closer buildings he could reach to catch up.


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2014)

NORTH
 TWIN BRILLIANCE
*PART 7*
_________________________​ "I guess we'll need to make a splash to divert their attention." 

North  stated confidently as she observed the scene below of a handful of men  carrying the large boxes backstage. With a sharp eye, she glimpsed a  detail of Aurora's mask from the gap of one of the boxes, confirming  their suspicions. 

"A distraction?" Aurora voiced her concerns about North's supposed plan. "But there's only a few. Are you sure killing them is a good idea?"

"I don't recall anyone saying anything about killing."

She  turned around and disappeared into the shadows, her long blue twin  tails following after her. Aurora looked around, trying to see where she  had gone before noticing someone emerging from below. It was a young  girl with blonde hair, an ample bust and a white fur shawl draped over  her shoulders. Aurora then recognized her as North in disguise, bringing  a light smirk to her face. She wondered how she managed not to think of  something so simple yet cunning. 'North' approached the men, swaying  her hips a little_ too_ much. This was looking funnier than Aurora expected. Was North trying to be sexy? 

"Excuse me gentlemen, are you guys, like, auctioning some things?" 

When  Aurora heard the voice, she realized just exactly whom North had  copied. It was Edie Nakano, that girl who's always appearing in the  magazines for the brain dead. She saw a feature on her in one of the  magazines provided at the inn, showing just how high profile she was.  Although it was a funny spectacle to observe, it made marvelous sense  why she had chosen Edie of all people; North had to choose someone who  was not only wealthy but recognisable so they wouldn't be dismissed when  inquiring about purchasing something.

_"The auction's happening later today. You can come back then if you want to pur-"_

"I'm sorry but do you know who I am?"

Flicking her blonde locks, North readjusted her pose with a blink of her big blue eyes.

"Edie Nakano, that's who I am. So you're going to give me what I want or face my wrath, got it?"

The men put down their boxes, exchanging glances before approaching North who gulped with hesitation.

_"Edie Nakano you say? That's funny, I'm certain she's banned from here being a shinobi of the White."_

"Why would she be banned?"

Aurora winced at North's glaring mistake. Nobody, not even a stuck up heiress, refers to themselves in the third person. It seemed 'Edie' realised her mistake too as she took a few steps back, reaching for the kunai strapped to her thigh underneath her skirt. The men noticed this and reached underneath their shirts where they all withdrew a handgun from the waistband of their pants, aiming it straight for North.

_"Acts up sweetheart. Reveal yourself."_

Gritting her teeth, North released the jutsu and revealed her true self underneath a burst of white smoke.

_"Get up here, you're coming with us. The boss will be pleased to see you after you escaped that execution!"_ He chuckled mischievously with his accomplices who all looked as if they was going to get some sort of lavish reward for turning in North. What they didn't expect was defiance from the girl herself.

"No. I'm not coming with you."

The leader of the four looked genuinely shocked to see her refuse their kidnapping. He jumped off the stage and pressed the gun against her forehead. 

_"What was that?"_

"I'm not coming with you!"

Suddenly, North pulled the knife out from her holster and wedged it into the man's gut. He fired off his gun but thankfully missed from having his posture budged, the bullet only grazing North's cheek. Being so close to death sent her heart into overload but the adrenaline followed after, allowing her to use the man's body as a human shield when the others unleashed their fire at her. 

"*Suiojō no Jutsu!*"

Her left ponytail came to life, firing a hail of water shuriken and kunai towards the two men on that side. They were dispatched within seconds, leaving just one more to deal with. She was about to command the same from her right ponytail but was pleasantly surprised to see Aurora drop down and plunge a kunai into his head, assassinating him. With all the men defeated, North pushed the leader's body off herself and jumped up to the stage. 

"I thought you wasn't going to kill?" Aurora noted playfully. North let out a sigh before walking backstage.

"I know, I know. Things just went a little south. I'm sorry."

"Sorry?" Aurora blinked. "Why should you be sorry? You did good, they would've killed you otherwise. Besides, you helped me out here." North handed her items to the knight who had a genuine smile of gratitude on her face. 

"Yeah... I owe you a thanks too."
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 14, 2014)

*Dr. Kenshoku Sosuke*
_The Quest for Booze, Act 1_​
So being a thirty-seven year old in a thirteen year old's body, sucked major ass, as it were.

First of all, the only girls who would give him the time of day were GIRLS.  Sure, it may be technically legal with his younger body, but the mere thought of pairing off with any of these snot-nosed villager brats was genuinely sickening to him.  The beautiful, developed, full women he had come to know and leave varying amounts of his unborn children with were years beyond his league, and that very thought was bugging the absolute fuck out of him.

Secondly, he could get nowhere need any purveyors of of anything close to pornography.  He was getting desperate.  Like, SUPER desperate.  More so than he remembered being as an adult.  God, was this adolescence?  He couldn't remember, the jarring event of being thrust through time, on top of the fair amount of booze that kind of made those memories fall to the wayside.

Which brings us to our third and most important subject, HE COULD NOT BUY ANY BOOZE.  No sake, no beer, no whiskey, nothing.  However, that would be remedied as soon as possible.  Having a drink was the first and foremost thing on his mind, and by George he would have a damn drink!

... did he just think "by George?"  Kami, it was getting worse.

Although, there was one thing he had to be thankful for, the silver lining to this turd-colored cloud.  His body at thirteen was already better than it had ever been at thirty-seven.  Shinobi training had its virtues, there wasn't any doubting that.  He surveyed his surroundings.  It was Konohagakure's shopping district in the middle of the day but so what, he needed this.  He slipped from his perch atop a shop, bounding between the rooftops like one of the superheroes he had read about frequently as a kid.

He landed on the pavement, slipping into a shady alleyway and performing a quick string of handseals.  He shut his eyes, feeling the chakra move into his irides and pupils, sharpening his vision.  He willed open his lids, revealing that his green eyes were now emitting a glow, a sign that his Tactical Vision technique had been activated.  He walked out of the alleyway, eyes darting from person to person as he examined the contents of several shopping bags, looking straight down into them as he walked past.

It wasn't very long before he found a bag containing three bottles.  A bottle of red wine, one of sake, and...

Oh sweet Kami.

_Whiskey._

His talented hands darted into her bag and retrieved the precious bottle, before he vanished, heading back the way he came.  Taking to the rooftops and eluding discovery was a simple game, and within seconds he was speeding away from the crime scene, hands desperately cluthing the bottle of liquid heaven to his chest.  He needed to find a good spot to drink this, and boy was he going to drink it.  He was going to get this thirteen-year-old body freakin' _wasted_, and it was going to be glorious.

He finally picked a spot, heading into a park, where he quickly found a creek surrounded by trees, large boulders, and plenty bushes.  He did a quick look to make sure no kids were around and unwrapped the top of the bottle.  Shaky hands undid the bottlecap and tossed it aside.  He took in a deep whiff of the glorious liquid.  The strong scent rolled down his nostrils like a flaming avalanche.  He was slowly bringing the bottle neck opening to his lips, when a sudden gust of wind rushed past his face, and his bottle was gone.

"Kenshi-kun!  Alcohol is for adults, not little kids!"

The voice came from his left, owned by a young, eighteen year old chuunin kunoichi named Rinka.  She had brown hair that ran in curls down to the small of her back, twin bangs framing her round face and spilling over her large, ample...

She was freaking hot.  You get the picture.

And to be honest, Sosuke had been pining after her.  Shinobi girls were just on a different league compared to the girls where, or rather, when, he was from.  However, she had just committed the cardinal sin, broken the oldest and earliest commandment of Kenshokuism.

Don't.  Touch.  The.  Booze.

He emitted a low growl as she dropped from her tree top perch and folded her arms.  "I need that back.  Now."  She huffed at that.  "No way!  Where did you even get this, huh?"  She shook her head.  "That isn't important.  In any case, I'm reporting this to Hokage-sama.  You should definitely know better."  She turned to leave, taking to the trees.  Dr. Kenshoku stood there, head down as he silently fumed.  His face rose, revealing an .  "Bring back my BOOOOOOZZZZZZEEEE!!!!"  He followed after her, moving somehow faster than his legs could carry him.  Rinka turned and visibly paled to see the wrathful devil child following after her.  She speed up a bit, trying to put some distance between them, but it was to no avail.

She had poked a bear.  A raging, genius, borderline alcoholic ninja-bear.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 14, 2014)

*Mion*

*Church outside Shunyu*

*Divine Intervention*

The poison Mion decided to use was blindness mixed with the increasing agony, the latter may or may not have and effect but she was interested more in the time delay aspect of the poison. The dilution of the concoction had to be just right, a little under and it wouldn’t take effect until after that match was over and she was a bloody pulp, a little over and it would take effect too quickly and even big and stupid would know that something was up. Thankfully she had paid attention during chemistry and was a pretty good distiller, dripping solution into the beaker to make it go the perfect color.

This also meant that she needed to know roughly his size and she did lay eyes on him. He was as expected – a large man, with a giant pot belly, a loin cloth and a stink tat reminded her of where she had disposed of the bodies after every baptism. He seemed to be the personification of that stench which caused her to gag a little – stay out of melee range or she’d be likely to puke in his face.

Next was to choose where they would fight. She imagined their little proving grounds would suffice. It wasn’t huge, a hastily built wooden arena with a modestly sized fighting area. This was usually for templars in their exams – much like the chuunin exams, only smaller. There was limited cover, a few boulders, a couple of trees, which gave Mion an idea. A simple explosive tag with some trip wire inbetween the trees; hopefully the blindness would have kicked in and there wouldn’t be an issue with him noticing it. 

Really, she wasn’t a fighter but she would do all that she could to ensure victory. The others would be ready, so it was now time for the gauntlet to be laid down. Afternoon service, a few hours after breakfast, so more than enough time for the slow acting poison to take effect; Mion cleared her mind of her own battle; she had to ensure that this message was effective. She got up from her kneeling position just before the chubby priest was about to speak and pushed him off the pulpit. There were gasps as her five also stood up. 

“Do not be alarmed. My name is Sonozaki Mion and I have been chosen by Jashin to put you all back on the path. Serving the needs of a greedy priest and his corrupt templars is not the will of Jashin – it is the will of those who are stained black with temptation; the very thing that Jashin opposes. I propose that the Head priest is relieved from his duty and that you follow a more fulfilling and truer path.”

“To this end I propose a series on one on one battles. I would execute the corrupt templars at any rate and so this is convenient for me. We have each issued our challenges – you may forfeit and accept your deaths, as would be expected by those who have sinned; or choose to stand up for your erroneous beliefs. I have no doubt that you will choose the less honourable path and so we shall meet at the proving grounds.”

Mion’s almost serene expression changed to one that was excited. Carrying out the will of Her Lord always made her somewhat giddy and she felt as though she could do anything. Mion spotted her opponent carrying a large greatsword idly in one hand. 

“I shall prove to you that Lord Jashin is with me and has forsaken these pretenders. My champions and I will fight these heretics.” Mion points to the pot bellied warrior, “He shall be my opponent” she said with ferocity and power, slamming her fist into the pulpit. She was preparing herself for the battle. She was limbered up and ready to go. Her strategy was set - now it was just a case of seeing it executed.

The man turned around and lazily focused his gaze on Mion, before rubbing his head. Excellent, the poison was taking effect and…Then he did something Mion wasn’t expecting. He died. With a crash, he fell to the ground with foam frothing from his mouth. What the hell??! It was a simple blindness potion mixed in with the time delay…perhaps he had an allergy?

Shit, this isn’t how she wanted things to go. The fight was meant to be a show of power - to have the peons believe that she was the Chosen One. Looking around the room however there was a stunned silence as they stared fearfully towards Mion. Think fast!

She darkened her expression and turned to the statue of Jashin, giving a prayer before dramatically turning around, adding venom and fervour to her voice. 

“You have witnessed my power! The power of being Chosen by His Lord! You have seen the consequences of crossing me; of angering me. If that is not enough then my champions shall show you a more brutal demonstration. Blood shall be spilled this day, blood of those I should be calling my allies – but their greed and their corruption has darkened their path. Lord Jashin will forgive them and they will become one with Our Lord, for that we can be grateful. Their time on this Earth, however, is over.”

The crowd seemed like they had been won over. There was an uneasy feeling around her and after witnessing, what they thought to be the power of their God, she couldn’t really blame them. Even Mion wondered if Jashin really did have a hand in this – first her miraculous recovery, then this. Maybe she really was the Chosen One? She shook her head of such thoughts – that type of thinking was dangerous. She was merely a cog, albeit a large one, in Jashin’s intricate plan.


----------



## Kei (Nov 14, 2014)

_
[the Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]_​


Everything was a jumbled mess. Every thought had some kind of second guessing to it, and it gave her a headache. Why did it feel so weird about saying of course she wanted to leave? Why did she feel like she had something to do here? Kei gripped her hair, there was so much going on that she felt as if someone threw her in a blender and just left it on. Chopping and mixing pieces, sanity and insanity, dreams and reality.  

Though she didn?t?.No, she couldn?t understand why everything was such in a confused mess. 

Durga left her alone to herself, opting to stay away from her until she calmed down before asking what she wanted to do. Though as she watched the girl, grip her hair she only held her tongue longer. Kei begun to take a deep breath, this wasn?t how she was supposed to be acting. She was supposed to be in control, she had to be in control, if it wasn?t the world around her. It had to be something, and what was left? Her own heart and mind?

Kei took a deep breath as she jumped down from the counter, something, she had to get her mind off of the things that were bothering her. So she walked, her feet shuffling along the dirt crushed floor bringing her towards the magazine rack as almost if she was compelled to. Kei smiled weakly as she thought about the times she had lost her mother in the store, her instant go to was the magazine and book section until her mother found her.

She had gotten lost so much that it was just automatically the first thing she did, and her mother would complete her shopping before finding Kei lost in the magazines or books. 

No matter how old they were, everything carried information of some sort, and so Kei picked up a random one. 

She flipped it open and her eyes widen, ?Are you reading one of those girl magazines?? Durga asked from across the room, Kei wanted to answer but her voice got stuck. 

?I really hate those things, you know, but I hate a lot of things about being a woman.?

Kei voice got lost as she flipped the pages, coated in a thick rusted color that Kei could only guess it was blood, the words _*?Drink of me?*_ were painted on each page. As if someone last dying breath was to use their blood and paint those words. Each page, each corner her eyes fell upon those words were there ready and waiting for her. However, that wasn?t the only thing that was there.

?It?s unfair isn?t it? Being a woman?.?​
The models pictures faces were scribbled out, some were cut out, and some looked as someone took a pencil and just repeatedly stabbed the bodies. Never the faces, just the bodies, as if it was just a signal from someone, but a signal Kei couldn?t understand.

?I wish I was born a man, sometimes you know. So much easier, I could have all the fun in the world! The doors would open up to me! And only thing I have to do is open them??​
Who would do something like that?

?It?s so unfair?.Really unfair and I hate it. I really hate being a woman you know, but I make it work.?​
Why would someone do something like that?

?I mean being a woman isn?t all that bad. I mean its way easier to step on people, way easier to manipulate people, and god the world just seems so dumb once you realize that you know.?​
Drink of me?.

?I want to have fun you know, before I die?.I want to have a horrible amount of fun just like guys do. And I won?t let this body I was born into stop me. I will play with the men, and I will win?.?
​Those face?.Those bodies?.

Kei felt Durga arm drape around her neck, ?I will carve out a path just for me and whoever I got to step on, I will step on, and I will crush underneath my heel if I have to. Men or Woman, or even in between?.I will see them all as my equal and defeat them.?

Kei eyes widen as she felt Durga nudge against her hair, the woman was close again, however, just like when they first met. Her words were comforting as if she was trying to talk to her, but not actually her. Kei would never crush anyone, and she never felt that way, but Durga words. Those words seemed to radiate within her, and ease her, as if someone finally understood everything about her.

The models and the words began to drift from her mind as Kei relaxed, the warmth radiating from Durga, the words that seemed to cradle her heart. Everything was just beginning to melt into the darkness in her mind. Durga was right, it was unfair to be a woman, many people looked down at her, and she was instantly thrown into a competition with other women.

Even when she didn?t want to, there was no rest for her. There was no such thing as getting along, it was always a war out there and she always had to be prepared.

That is why she began to dress the way she did, her clothes were her armor, her makeup was her war paint, and her voice alone was the sounds of war drums beating. Each move she made, she made in so she could get stronger and stronger, so no one could possibly look down at her.  She found the balance of being the jack of all trades, the mother figure, the wife, the business woman, and the dream. 

It was so hard?.But it was needed to be able to work in this harsh world, and Durga knew?.

She knew?.

And that is why Kei let the magazine fall to the ground as she closed her eyes?.

She was constantly at war and she really needed to rest.

"Do you feel the same way, Kei?" ​
Almost as she was in a trance, Kei lips formed the words her soul desperately wanted to say....

_"Yes..."_​


----------



## Vergil (Nov 14, 2014)

*Clash of Cults*

Mion listened to Satoshi and nodded as he spoke, engaged in the conversation and clearly been starved of any sort of intellectual stimulation. Saya and Toushirou were probably the only ones that she could happily discuss with, without eventually sighing with a nod and placating them with "Well there is certainly that way of looking at things." This boy was interesting indeed and so she continued with her explanation.

"Well, the puzzles we have been given are not all the same - and perhaps the jigsaw analogy is flawed at its core, but since we are committed to it now so let me further elaborate.

Firstly, each life is different but in order to come to the rightful conclusion of their respective lives they must complete the puzzle in order to be fulfilled. Each puzzle has a different picture, even different pieces. All my ... Lord Jashin's followers are different. They have different interests, indulge in different vices, dislike different things; but at their core they know about willpower, joy through pain, sacrifice, their ultimate goal as well as Lord Jashin, working towards a common good. However, almost everyone would agree that the best way to solve a puzzle is to first look for the corner pieces and then the edges. That is how we would teach - not to hold their hand through ever decision in life but to at least give them a frame so that they can go on to lead good lives. Those that try it a different way would may get to the end but their life would be unhappy, chaotic and they would not be able to find the answer to the puzzle. Imagine the puzzle to be absolutely massive, one that would take you your whole life to complete - to undertake such a task without guidance would be insane."

"Those that think that can do it on their own are misguided; those that preach the incorrect way of doing things are evil - in my eyes anyway. I generally have patience for non believers, eventually when they realise the enormity of the task at hand they come for aid; often in their old age - but like anything if one waits too long to complete a task it is hurried and half assed, so I do implore you to look at what your task is and see if there are people that can help."

"For what it's worth, I believe that our paths are similar. I too want to unite the world - have one large family where we can rely and help each other. This won't happen unless there is major reform throughout the land and until all other religions are wiped out; for they preach a false message. At our base we are good people and whilst others may not see the good we are doing now; going so far as to condemn us, they will eventually understand that utopia is but a stone's throw away."

The fire had spread and any hope of containing it to just the temple were now lost. Like a ravaging beast it consumed all as Mion and Satoshi stood discussing philosophy.

"Hm - it's getting rather warm here, shall we walk?" Mion suggested.


----------



## Kei (Nov 14, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]
_​

Durga was warm almost like she was next to a heater, and yet it was so inviting this warmth. As if she knew it all her life, even before she was born, if it was possible, and maybe that was why Kei didn?t find it weird how close the woman was to her. It just felt right, as if the stars and moons aligned just so she can have this moment with this strange woman. She made everything in Kei?s heart so clear and for a moment, Kei didn?t feel anything.

She didn?t feel like she had to fight, she didn?t feel as though she had to do anything, but live and breathe the way she wanted to. With Durga next to her, everything just felt like it was in place for a moment in time. 

_?But not everyone is out to get you! The world isn?t as cruel as you think it is! And you know it!?
_​
That voice almost jerked Kei out of the darkness she was slipping into. Almost as if someone grabbed her hand and pulled her out of the darkness. The sudden jump caused Durga to let go, and for a moment the woman was confused as well, but as if she saw a fly, her face skewered into disgust into a corner of a room.  Kei followed the woman?s eyes to see a child, with blue hair, and blue eyes staring right down their souls. Almost as if she was upset with the whole thing she saw.

?Miki?.?? Kei voiced as she looked at the child that resembled her older sister when she was younger, but the child looked at her for a second before bolting out the back door. ?Miki!??

Kei didn?t waste any time going after the girl, ?KEI! WAIT!?

Although it was too late, the girl focus was on the little child that resembled her older sister. The blue hair and the way she wore her sparkling blue dress, everything reminded her of her sister. Though even if she wasn?t her sister, what was a child doing in this town alone? Where were her parents? So many questions were begging to be asked, 

So that was why she was following the blue hair pixie child. If she caught her, then something had to be answered or more questions would be posed. Although it just lead her deeper into the town of Haven, the child made sharp turns. Her little legs were taking her further and faster than Kei could even keep up with, and wasn?t before long that she lost the kid in the fog ridden town.

?Miki!? Miki where are you!?? Kei called out for her older sister, she looked around, where was she? How far did she run? Kei heart raced again as she realized she was alone. ?Durga?!? 

?Durga?!? Kei called out even louder, as she turned around, she just had to back track right? If she back tracked then she would surely make it back to Durga. They had to run into each other, but as Kei walked she realized she wasn?t paying attention to where she was going. She just ran after the child absent mindly and now she was lost yet again.

Kei stopped as she looked around, she was next to a school and across the street were some houses, which meant that she was really lost this time. 

She felt the rage build inside of her as she kicked the ground, ?GOD DAMN IT!? She cursed at herself, if she was a bit faster, or paid attention to the signs then maybe she wouldn?t have this problem!

Though as she kicked the ground, she felt something splatter on her legs, sipping into her socks. Kei looked up, it didn?t seem like it rained at all in this town, and so when she looked down her heart lurched into her throat.  And her stomach curled itself into a tight ball?.

_?Aaaaahhhhh?.? _Someone croaked that wasn?t Kei, almost as if someone had something stuck in there throat and that made Kei heart fall from her throat into her shoes. 

Her left heel was coated in blood, because below her there was a pool of blood.  And behind her someone was crawling towards her, their body malnourished, their teeth jagged, and their legs broken.  They crawled to her with their arms, making that croaking sound and when Kei finally turned around. She saw why, their neck was broken, and their eyes hollow?.

That was all she saw before they launched at her.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 14, 2014)

*Dr. Kenshoku Sosuke*
_The Quest for Booze, Act 2_​








​
"K-Kenshi-kun!  What are you doing?!"

Sosuke was deaf to whatever it was she was saying.  He damn near forgot to stay in Kenshi's character.  Well, he _had_ forgotten, but at least he still remembered that his name was supposed to be Ameyatsu Kenshi.  His Tactical Vision was still up, and was constantly gauging how far she was ahead of him.  However, he was doing a swell job of closing that gap.  Each step he took powered after her with a thundering presence.  He leaped from a rooftop and landed hard on another, sprinting across the building like a bat out of Hell.

Out of nowhere Rinka took a sharp turn to the left, almost shaking him off.  However, tactics like that weren't enough to stop him.  He followed after her, even when she ducked into an open fourth floor window.  He went up, across the top of the building she was running through, and dropped down on top of her when she emerged from the window on the other side.  The two of them collided mid air, spiraling down on top of the dumpster in alleyway.  She kicked him off of her and rolled off of the dumpster in time to see him pick up a nearby half-eaten, rotting apple.  He threw it at her and formed the Ram seal, causing to violently explode and shower her in a disgusting rain of rotten apple.  She threw her arms over her face, causing her to miss the bottle that rolled in at her feet.  It was full of bubbling chemicals that exploded into a cloud of acrid-smelling smoke.  

Sosuke rushed into it, one hand over his nose and mouth, the other outstretched in front of him.  He waved the appendage around, looking for something, but caught only smoke.  When it cleared, he looked up, seeing Rinka on a fire escape.  "This is gonna take forever to get out of my hair!"  He growled and leaped, following her up the side of the building and resuming the chase through downtown.

They got into about the center of downtown Konoha when he plowed into her head first, sending the two of them bouncing between closely-packed buildings.  He used his hands and feet to press against the walls on either side of him to stop the fall, only to hear a clinking sound.  Rinka had dropped the bottle and it was plummeting down to the cold, unforgiving concrete.  He dropped, falling after it.  He caught it in his hands like a football and cradled it as he flipped to land on his feet.  However, before he could look up, a powerful kick from Rinka pinned him to a wall and the bottle flew from his hands.  She leaped and caught it, taking off down the alley.

"Oh, Hell no."

He sprinted after her, taking this chase to the ground floor of Konoha.  They weaved through merchants, important-looking businessmen, and shoppers alike, playing a very athletic game of keep away.  They rushed into a nearby park that linked with one of the Training Grounds, sandals pounding into the mud and grass, hearts pounding with adrenaline.  She took to the trees while he stayed on the ground, leading him through a small forest.  She dropped into a clearing with a creek running through it and turned to face Sosuke.

"Enough!  I'm gonna kick your little deviant ass!"

Sosuke didn't speak, merely continued to sprint at her while pulling various bottles from the bandoleer he wore around his waist.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 14, 2014)

[T R A N S P A R E N T Code]​<"What Color Are You?">
-Escape Your Prison(Act V)-

*"A...AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!"*

Rather than mentally and verbally as before, the man with a face of stone physically assaults me. His cold hand attempts to crush my skull, fingers digging deep into my flesh. With my already in tatters from the verbal strikes of my copy from before, and the sudden rush of pain scrapping at my nerves, I can't form a correct line of counterattack. Like a rat trying to escape, my fingers trying to claw off the vice gripe squeezing my scalp, but even as my nails scratch and my muscles push, my frantic actions can't even budge his arm.


"Honor. The piece of you who completes you. Without it, you're but a mere phantom. An illusion of the past, a facade of the present and the remnant of the future. You, a syllogistic, righteous soul whom could overcome what came to fruition within the your very eyes is now reducing herself to rubble and dirt. You're but a piece of a larger scheme, or maybe an extra for a larger coming. What shoes you fill aren't my concern. Destiny weaves its threads very carefully and even denies its very existence to make itself prevalent. The truth will send you free child, you just have to accept it!"


*"AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*

I screamed but was I really screaming? The roar of thunder somewhere above blocks my noise, further pressing at the idea of my fading existence at the back of my mind. Even in this whirlwind of pain, I can hear him methodically putting his words together and in turn dissecting my life. I sincerely try to fight off those diseased filled ideas he's implanting into me, but I know I'm already plagued. The words coming from the crimson girl with my image, aids that virus,

_"...Just give up already alright? If there's anyone who knows how hard you can struggle, it's me. So the only way to end this is to simply give in. You're losing yourself, the illusion that is you is beginning to shatter,"_

Somehow I could sense a twisted form of kindness in what she asked. Though she was right, too correct, even if I can't see it under this haze of agony, I know not just my arm, but my entire body from feet on up begin to lose their color. Eventually, this transitions to my one last usable arm losing it's strength, but whether that is from this odd phenomenon or my lack of will, I'm unsure. I give up on losing searching for the cure to get to fend off their ill-filled words. It's because she's right, no, I'm right. 


"Is...is that really so...was it all just for nothing,...was I as shallow as that hole I watched mother get buried in? Did I suffer just because? I don't want to...."

My pathetic pleas for falsehood eat away at me. I can feel something wet on my cheeks, I pray it's sweat in order to ignore my own weakness but again I know reality isn't so merciful as I'd hoped. At the very center of it all, I just wanted a reason for living in place of mother no longer being around. I had hoped this beautiful image known as 'honor' would be the perfect dress as to not make this sad illusion seem as ugly as it really did. Yet stacking empty pieces of glass on top of each other only increased the mess once they all came crashing down. This horrible horrible moment was a prime example of that.

"I...don't want it to be...like this,"

My words aren't stuffed from my hesitance, but from my sobbing. Whatever was eating up my color had even swallowed up my sense of pain. My vision catches sight of my green hair losing it's pigment. My thoughts are falling out of place, and memories in reflection. 


"My name.....what is it?"

<I have no color>

My legs start to collapse into fragments of light, this unwelcomed yet welcomed destruction ascends. In less than a minute my very image and existence shatters, blowing into the vastness of air and space like all the other particles that swam aimlessly throughout the universe. 

Nothing remained, not even honor​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 14, 2014)

Ikokaku Koda
Catch the Spider-Man!

Koda's eyes darted to the left, seeing Jotai continue the chase after the Spider-man.  He sprinted toward the edge of the building and vaulted over the side, falling straight vertical before planting his feet on the side of the wall and running down it, headed toward the city streets.  The Spider-Man was gaining distance on him, he needed to think on his feet.  He jumped and landed on the top of the inner-city train, using it to rush him toward the Spider.  He looked up to see Koda chasing him as well, leaping between the large buildings.  Koda took to the lower streets, leaping between cars and trucks to gain on Spider-man.  The man swung low, kicking out his feet as he reached the apex of his swing and leaping into the sky.  He fumbled with the buttons of his coat, freeing himself from the black jacket.

_All_ of himself.

He was wearing black dress socks and matching shoes, black gloves, his mask, and that was pretty much it.  The worst part was he was huge.  _Huge_.  Koda frowned, wishing to God he had never seen that.  However, he was still a professional, and continued to chase after the man.  He launched out a few shuriken, slinging them at the Spider-man's strange chakra line.  The weapons sliced through the strand and sent him falling to the ground.  He twisted mid air and fired another line, swinging toward Jotai, leaping from his line and aiming a flying kick at the young genin.  Koda began heading that way, trying to get to his teammate to give him some support.


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
 - A MAN'S NEEDS -

____________________________
​  It didn't take long for their food to come, as expected. The place was barren; The only sounds that could be heard was Raiken and Kirisaki's cutlery scraping together over a soothing jazz track playing from a phonograph that looked older than Konoha itself. As the six and a half foot blonde tore into his fish, Kirisaki nibbled away at her hamburger, settling to cutting it in half and tackling it that way. The chef had stuffed it with almost every possible filling for a burger, including cheese, onions, tomatoes, lettuce and even bacon. She could feel a heart attack coming on by just looking at it.

 As she tackled the greasy challenge that stood before her on the plate, Raiken stole a glance from the corner of his eye and began laughing underneath his smirk. She picked up on this and questioned him on it.

 ?What's so funny?? Kirisaki asked, chewing a small square from just half of her burger. 

 ?You can't even tackle the full thing. I could finish that in one bite.?

 Scoffing at his comment, she swallowed the mushy chunks in her mouth. 

 "Well you're much bigger than me. That's not a fair comparison."

 ?Haven't you seen Rue eat? She's half your size yet she could probably take that down in one too. You need to work on your game!?

   ?You?re exaggerating! She?s so petite and small, there?s no way she could.?

 ?Okay, fine. When we eat breakfast tomorrow, make sure you watch her eat.?

 Kirisaki took a few more bites out of her meal, managing to down half the burger after a couple more minutes. The salted fries and remaining half of the burger were still daunting on her, sitting on the plate just waiting to be devoured. There was so much meat in that burger that she was beginning to feel full already. Looking over at Raiken, a look of surprise came across her face when she saw Raiken had completely cleaned his plate. In fact, he had been sat there picking at crumbs for at least a minute.

 ?Y-You finished already!??

 Raiken blinked. He was surprised that she was surprised. 

 ?I thought you knew I eat like a champion??

 ?Well, _yeah_ but I just didn?t expect to? see? Wow.?

 Closing her eyes for just a moment, Kirisaki let out a light but harmless sigh before opening them again. Another surprise was there to greet her when she saw the remaining burger on her plate had vanished, with Raiken?s cheeks looking suspiciously puffy as he wore the sheepish grin on his face. Hands on her hips almost sarcastically, she batt her eyelids.

 ?Really? Now you?re taking my food too? I would ask for that back but??

 ?You sure? I haven?t completely chewed it yet,? He answered playfully, opening wide with an ?aaaaaah!? much to her disgust.

   ?Keep your mouth shut, that?s gross!?

 ?Come on, it?s not _that_ gross.?

 Raiken swallowed what remained of her burger before scooping up a handful of her chips. She was about to protest but no words came out, for she wasn?t actually that hungry to begin with. What she really wanted was dessert. 

 ?I came here thinking you was going to buy me something sweet but instead I just got man food.?

 ?You?re the one who ordered it,? He replied bluntly, chewing on her food like a camel.

 ?Yeah but? I want dessert!?

 ?God?? He rolled his eyes before summoning over the waiter. ?Girls are so confusing.?

 Kirisaki batt her eyelids like she couldn?t believe what she just heard. 

 ?Confusing? I think you?ll find boys are worse!?

 ?How? We?re simple. Food and sleep is all we need to function.?

 ?Most boys also include sex in that list.?

   There was an awkward pause of silence between the two as Raiken acknowledged the truth to that statement while Kirisaki couldn?t believe she?d actually gone there. Now she was beginning to feel worried about what kind of judgements he could be passing right now. Judging by the fluctuations in the expressions on his face, going from surprise to a coy smirk, it couldn?t be that negative.

   ?True. I?m not like all guys though.?

 ?So you don?t need sex to function??

 ?Nope.? 

   A young man in his very late teens claiming he doesn?t need sex to function. A gross lie indeed but a gross lie spilled to protect the interests and feelings of the girl sat before him. They?d had that conversation a million times, and each time he?d promised to wait for when she was ready. He couldn?t just proclaim his need for sex in front of her, that would put her in an awkward predicament. 

   Kirisaki narrowed her eyes suspiciously. 

   ?You?re lying.?

   He sunk his teeth into the last handful of her fries.

 ?Only a bit.?

 ?That makes no sense!?

 Tossing their ongoing conversation aside, Raiken turned to the waiter who had been patiently waiting for them to notice his presence. The blonde took a glance at the menu over the bar, trying to find the perfect dish for Kirisaki before relenting into just asking her.

 ?So what do you want for dessert?​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 15, 2014)

*Rosuto Ivery & Hanekawa l Eien Machi*

His eyes trained themselves to the two before him, one spoke jesting throughout his entire pattern of speech. His brow furrowed as he became disappointed by the image. His eyes swayed to his partner, whom seem to have a sly smile across her lips as she locked her eyes with her master. Turning towards the two once more, seems they didn't have much intention of leaving. On top of that, they were interested in Hanekawa. It wasn't surprising but it seems that their intelligence department was a par with his situation. Something leaked and he could pinpoint the cause. That man was more elusive that he believe, he didn't think he'd take a step into releasing information about him, but it seemed like he'd do just about anything to make his life a tad more miserable. 

"Wow, aren't I popular? You'd think they send more... prominent... looking shinobi. You look so fragile. Is that why you hide behind dumb antagonizing threats? Because even you recognize that your meek insults are much more powerful than you are." 

Blade still pointing between his eyes, Rosuto whom seemed more annoyed than before due to the thought of constant disturbances, eye swirled, three tomoe at view. Sharingan increasingly exuding its presence. Hanekawa brought herself to walk on all fours, their pact unifying their minds, their sights, their overall souls now at par with another. Utilizing the very Sharingan his master wielded, she herself gained its properties upon herself.

"You're a complete idiot, aren't you? Smug retorts and bullshit claims. I always hated people who talked too much. Obviously you don't know who you're dealing with, so I'll usher it one last time nicely."  

His tone already spouting the intolerance of the situation. His head was pounding, too much stress had built up throughout his journey and as of late that had incremented around ten times as worse as before. Setsuko, Kirisaki, Ren Houki, invasions of villages, destruction of homes, death of thousands, disregard for mankind, Jashinist cults, conspiracies and lies. Deceit and blood. The world was fucked up, but Rosuto himself had to bare witness to all the filth. Now he had to settle to some kid and his silent partner. Thieves who wanted to take his summon from him. Mao did that once, the man whom took everything. It wasn't gonna happen again.

"Go. Away."


----------



## Kei (Nov 15, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]
_​
Kei feel to the ground with a huge thud, her back stung in pain but quickly, she covered her face with her arms. Sheltering it from the thing that was climbing on top of her, despite its frail appearance, Kei felt as though she was really struggling with a man who was twice her weight.  It took everything she had to keep him at bay, the weight it was capable of putting on her was insane! 

It snapped it jaws at her, as if it wanted to bite her face clear off, and for a minute Kei heart began to crawl up her throat. She was never supposed to be in this situation, a dancer was supposed to be able to dodge any touch that she didn’t want. Kei grit her teeth as she forced her lower body to hold her up and propel her upward, pushing the monster off of her.

Kei turned on her stomach, before launching her legs straight at the monsters face. The force was enough to send the monster off flying away from her giving her a chance to stand and look at her damage. 

When animals were faced with something that could potentially kill them, it boils down to fight or flight. The brain last stand against the soon to be attack, the primal of all primal interactions in human beings. Even if humans wanted to hold themselves above all the animals in the world, there was no doubt that even they can’t fight against their very nature. So when Kei finally got up from the ground and looked down at her attacker, she realized two things.

One that she was taller standing and it was almost looking at a bug. The disgust that etched across her face was almost like she saw a bug that had crawled itself into her room. The fear she had when he launched at her, boiled into anger.  

Second was that it touched her. Something she pride herself on, that no man or woman would touch her unless she allowed it. Unless she accepted it, and she didn’t accepted this beast that was on the floor. The body weak, the groans from its mouth were inhuman as it struggled to balance its body back up with its hand. 

The whole feeling made Kei stomach churned, it was as if a cockroach had climb upon her. Kei looked down at the monster once more and sneered.

No one questioned killing a roach or a bug of any kind. There wasn’t a second thought that crossed a person mind when they saw a bug, and thought maybe because it’s a living thing as well they shouldn’t stomp upon it. Maybe because it breathes, eats, and require shelter like any other living being that they should be more conscious of that fact that maybe they should turn an eye….

No one questioned killing a roach….

So neither did Kei….​
She walked towards the monster and with a side sweep of her legs, she hit the things arms it was using to keep itself up causing it to come down to the ground with the same thud she did.

_“How dare you….”_ Kei hissed between her teeth, as the eyes of the beast looked up at her,  and met her dark yellow eyes, “How dare you believe you can touch me….You, roach….”

Kei lifted up her right leg and slammed her heel down on the monster skull, “How dare you….”

The anger of the whole action of her being below someone she didn’t want to be, simmered and twisted her stomach.

_“How dare you….”​_
She lifted up her heel from the monster skull and slammed it down again….

_*“How dare you….”*_​
The fog filled her lungs and her eyes, but she still saw the thing clearly below her, struggling to get up each time she lifted up her heel. The fog clouded her vision, but the anger made everything so clear. The anger and her reaction made everything in front of her clear. The monster below her that appeared as a frail human being, with teeth sharp as a lion, and eyes as dark as dirt, was nothing more than a roach.

Squirming for life underneath her heel…

Kei slammed her heel down against the skull once more, grinding the bottom of it against the monsters skull….

*“Die….Roach….”*​
She removed her right leg from its skull and took a step back, before slamming her left foot against the monsters skull like it was a soccer ball and she was the kicker. 

Kei looked down as the anger cooed on her shoulder, praising her for such a good job. Like a cat brushing up against her leg, it praised her and told her what she done was right. That nothing, be it human or monster was allowed to touch her body unless she said so. The anger purred with such satisfaction, that Kei could almost feel the action warming up a bit of her soul, and as she looked up….

The fog in Haven became a bit clear….

The anger purred, the want barked at her to keep moving and find that child that resembled her sister. And so she moved, her heels covered in blood, but as she moved through the fog there was nothing in her steps that resembled the fear of when she walked in here. Though it was replaced by a desire, a want, and Kei moved as if she was a beast on a prowl….


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2014)

♔
- ESCAPE YOUR PRISON -
EDIE

​Edie didn't like this woman at all. 

She didn't like her face; how alluring it was, how her blonde locks  perfectly framed it, how her blue eyes popped out of her skin. She  didn't like how she smelled like she'd just showered in at least three  perfumes nor she did like the aura she gave off. 

Not only was this woman a complete enigma but she was a familiar one, in  a sense. It wasn't like she was a complete stranger, yet she was. The  woman named ‘Freyja’ was in her life but Edie didn't know her. She knew  this woman who dressed in white was always associating herself with her  father and she understood how suspicious that made her feel. Why was  such a mysterious woman in this dimension that should be completely  personal and meaningful to Edie and Edie alone?

This woman meant nothing to her. She could drop dead and Edie wouldn't  bat an eyelid. In fact, it might be a blessing if she did.

 “Go on Edie, don’t be shy.” Her  father urged, giving her a gentle nudge on the back. The young heiress  to his fortune was still bewildered by his personality transplant and  the revival of her dear mother. This world, this dimension, this dream  or whatever it could be described as made little sense. Freyja being  brought into the mix only complicated it further.

_(Who the hell are you and why do you keep hanging around my family!?)_

“I don’t know her…”

Yet again, Edie’s intended words were morphed into something much more  tame and age appropriate as if it was a passive effect of this plain.  There was nothing she could do to help it, so she decided to just try  her best to glean as much information about this woman as she could.

“Don’t be rude Edie,” Natsu scolded, before glancing up at Freyja with an apologetic smile. “Sorry. She must still be grouchy from waking up.”

_ (Shut up, Dad! I’m not ‘grouchy’, I just want to know who the hell this woman is!)_

“No Daddy, I’m not sleepy! I just don’t know this lady, that’s all…”

“Well, why don’t you get to know her then?”

Freyja suggested, bending forward with her manicured hands firmly on  her knees and a warm smile on her face. Reaching into the pocket of her  white Chō Chō suit, she pulled out a pink lollipop wrapped in clear  plastic with a golden tie. It looked expensive yet suspiciously  convenient that she happened to be carrying one. Offering it to a  hesitant Edie, Natsu urged her to take it.

“Go on Edie. It’s not poisonous now, is it?” He chuckled, stating something Edie found far from funny. 

There were no words to describe how much she distrusted Freyja. The  woman was evil, like a vulture circling around her family; a dark cloud  looming over their heads; a monster lurking in the shadows. When Edie  looked into her icy blue eyes, all she could see was her father, as she  knows him in the present day, sat at his desk with Freyja’s hands  gliding over him. They were stroking his should, offering him a massage,  her words soothing as she circled him like a shark in the dangerous  waters. It infuriated her to no end! Who was this woman and why was she  all over him like that! He wasn’t hers to touch, he wasn’t hers to even  talk to! He was hers; he was her mother’s. Glancing over her shoulder,  Edie looked back into the kitchen where her mother was serving up  breakfast. She thought of how even in death, Natsu Nakano still belonged  to his wife Shira. That’s the way Edie saw it and that was the way she  was going to keep it.

_(No, I don’t want your sweet!)_

“No, I don’t want your sweet!”

Edie gasped. What was that? Did her words just come out how she instructed them? Had she somehow fixed this anomaly?
_
(I don’t want you anywhere near my father, nowhere near him! I don’t want you near my mother, my maid, my house, my friends, *NONE OF THEM!!*)_

“I don’t want you anywhere near my daddy, nowhere near him! I don’t want you near my mommy, my maid, my house, my friends, _*NONE OF THEM!!*_”

_It worked!_ She screamed with rage at Freyja, startling the woman who  retracted her offering. Now they could see a young girl going on a  verbal rampage, tears forming in her eyes as she screamed her heart full  of frustrations out at the source. Natsu wrapped his arms around his  petite daughter and scooped her up kicking and screaming into his arms  before taking her into the grand living room.

  “I apologise Freyja, this won’t be tolerated.”
 
 _(Leave us alone! Leave, leave, leave, leave, leave, *LEAVE!!!*)_
 
“Leave us alone!” She screamed, the tears now rushing down her sore cheeks. “Leave, leave, leave, leave, leave, _*LEAVE!!!*_”  Edie couldn’t say it loud enough. How many times did she have to repeat  it? She’d say it over and over again until that woman was gone from  this house. Until the sight of Freyja was nothing but a bad memory, she  wouldn’t stop yelling.
 
  Distracted by her cries, Shira ran into the room where Freyja was  standing at the entrance with an embarrassed look upon her face. Natsu  had restrained Edie in the chair who was going through a delirious  tantrum.
 
  “What on earth is going on?” She asked, wooden spoon in hand. 
 
“I’m not sure, Mrs Nakano! I may have upset her, she won’t stop yelling at me.”
 
“Edie is being incredibly rude to our guest. Anymore and she’ll be going back to bed.”
 
“I see. I’ll go back to cooking-“
 
“Help me Mommy!” 

Her cries of  despair caught Shira’s attention who immediately walked over to her  daughter. As Edie begged and begged for her mother’s assistance, Shira  tried to calm her with coos and reassuring smiles. 
 
“Darling, what’s wrong? Why are you acting like this?”
 
“I hate her Mommy,” Was croaked, her face now red with pain. “I  hate her so much. Ever since you died, she ruined everything. She’s  trying to steal him from you! Daddy’s mines, Tate’s and yours. Nobody  el-“
 
“Hold on, what did you say?”
 
Natsu raised his eyebrow suspiciously. Shira too looked confused while Freyja just observed with a frown. 
 
“I said you belong to Tate, Mommy and me! _Not_ her.”
 
  The billionaire exchanged glances with his wife.
 
“_Tate?_ Who is Tate, dear?”
 
Edie’s eyes widened with shock as she could feel her heart sink to the  bottom. Just like Alisa, Tate didn’t exist in this world. While she  could somewhat make sense of Alisa not existing since with her mother  alive there would be no need for that extra assistance with the  children, but why no Tate? Where was her brother?
 
“My brother. He’s my brother…”
 
Suddenly, the sound of keys turning in the front door alerted everyone’s  gaze to the entrance of the mansion where in stepped a boy. 
 
“Dad, I’m home.”
 
Edie recognised his voice. It sounded familiar yet not quite what she  expected. Her brother had been gone a while with only his pre-puberty  voice remembered by Edie. Perhaps he was older in this world and just  had a deeper voice? Whoever it was did sound like they were at least  fifteen, perhaps older. It didn’t explain why he wasn’t called Tate  though.
 
  She waited with a tense heart for a blonde-haired guy with matching  blue eyes to walk in. Instead, she got silver hair and disappointment.  He appeared to be dressed in the official Konoha flak jacket with dark  sleeves and combat pants tucked into matching boots. The teenaged boy  stepped into the living room and took a look at everyone before  shrugging.
 
  “What’s going on?”
 
That’s when she realized. She knew that voice. It had been quite a bit  since she last heard it, but she knew who it was. Silver hair, Caucasian  skin, a pathetic-sort of look about him in Edie’s eyes at the very  least. While Natsu kept his arm wrapped around a shaken Edie, Shira  approached the boy and planted an affectionate kiss on his forehead. 
 
 “You’re finally back. How was the mission?”

 “It was good. I was with Uncle Jericho for most of it so it was a breeze.”

 “Oh! Did you say hi to Tenshi for me?”

 “Yeah, she was wondering about-“

 “_*Stop!*_”​ 
Edie brought an end to their conversation, bringing all eyes back to her.
 
“Who are you? I don’t know you, you’re not my brother!”

Natsu began shaking his head, stroking his daughter’s blonde locks as he  quietened her down. He was going to speak up when the boy did it for  him.

“What’s wrong with Edie? Has she forgotten I’m her brother already?” He joked, prompting a light giggle from Shira. 

“You’re not Tate! I know who you are, I just-“

“You need to lie down.” Natsu stood  up from the couch, straightening his shirt before walking off with  Freyja into the hallway. Before he disappeared, he glanced over his  shoulder towards his son.
 “Zell, take her upstairs for me.”


----------



## Vergil (Nov 15, 2014)

*The trial of Kagami Rei
*

The clouds were red and dark with an arid stench in the air. All around her there was destruction; rubble from buildings that were destroyed, mighty trees felled, littering the ground as though they were twigs, and rats that scurried around feasting on those underneath the bricks and mortar. She stood in the ruins of a courthouse, standing trial as the one responsible for all this.

The first witness was Rena, one of her oldest friends, a reporter for the Konoha Times and a person that never had a bad thing to say about her. That seemed likely to change. Her face was tear stained, bloodshot eyes and absolutely no hesitance in her movements as she approached that was left of the witness stand.

?Rena, when you are ready.?

?I?ve known the Queen since she was 14. She had lofty ambitions to bring world peace. I always thought it was some sort of pipe dream. She seemed though that she was determined to do so and her energy gave me hope. I just never thought that she?.?

?We know, carry on Rena, this is hard for all of us.?

?I saw murder ? just outright murder of everyone that I held dear, for her skewed vision of peace. This is not peace Kagami! This is ?..just put her to death already. I can?t even to bear look at her.? Rena said turning away before spinning back, ?My father! My husband! Both dead. My fucking child! She was only 3. She dressed up like a princess?.she wanted to be like you?..you fucking monster!?

Kagami looked at Rena with her mouth slightly agape. 

?No! I would never do whatever you are accusing me of! What did I do? Maybe I lost my memory or something?.Just tell me somebody, please?? she had desperation in her voice. Somewhere inside she felt that it was her fault - something she had done had caused all this but the answer was being withheld from her. It was like some sort of tug of war with her memory.

?Don?t think you?ll skate over this with an insanity plea. Your crimes are too harsh for such a verdict.? The faceless prosecutor looked to Judge Sendo who nodded.

?I'm not insane! You're all insane! Don?t I get a defense lawyer?? Kagami asked.

?For your crimes there can be no defense.? He replied

?So?this is just a joke of a trial. I thought you said you weren?t lawless.? she said haughtily, turning their words against them. Probably not a good idea.

?Silence!? the voice was like that of God as it reverberated around the ruins, ?We followed your law and it got us nothing but death and destruction. These are our laws and just as we suffered at yours, you will suffer at ours.?

?I?m innocent of what you claim. I did nothing wrong. I wouldn?t put the people of the Fire country in any sort of danger!? Kagami said thumping her fist down; she still wasn't certain of this - that tug of war, she felt as though she was losing it but slowly she was beginning to be convinced that something was making these people say these things. It wasn't her fault.

?Oh? Are you saying that you are smart enough to lead us then?? The question seemed totally unrelated to her previous statement. It threw her off. It was like she was jumping from scene to scene in a play. 

?What? I mean?.I know I?m pretty dumb but?I?m not mean!? she said petulantly. 

?Aha! So you admit that you are not fit to rule and you never were.?

?Like, I don?t understand things like economics or things but I know people want to be happy. I?d never do anything that would lead to this.? She felt more of a grip on the tug of war in her head. She knew something was up. She had to fight! Something wasn't right here and she was trying to find out what she did. 

?Even unintentionally? You say you aren?t that bright, of which we can all agree. You are saying with 100% assurance that there?s no way you could have done this.? 

?Yup!? Kagami said proudly but then looked down in hesitation, ?I mean?maybe 90%.?

Self doubt crept into her. When it came to ruling, she was nervous. Nervous of disappointing her father who was such a remarkable Daimyo, of not living up to her own expectation which were modelled after her mother. 

?I say unequivocally that this is your fault. You have failed to live up to your expectations and your decisions have cost us all something precious. Judge what is your verdict??

?Wait! Don?t I get a say in?? Kagami said.

?No. Guilty.? Sendo said abruptly holding a tattered photo of his old class, with Kagami cut out of it. ?The sentence is death by stoning.?

Suddenly she was transported to an open area where she was tied and hundreds of people stood waiting to throw their rocks. Kagami struggled against her bonds. 

?Fuck sake people! You are not barbarians! You?re from the Fire country and you have the will of fire! No matter what happens you always get back up but you do so without losing yourselves!? Kagami yelled out. - she was winning her mental battle. She did something ....she trusted someone she should not have...This was right. She needed to be punished for it. It WAS her fault that the country was like this.....who was it that she shouldn't have trusted....


?By order of the King, I demand to know what you are doing?!? a voice boomed and there were what sounded like a thousand horses coming from every direction. The crowd dispersed quickly and there was the faint sounds of skirmishes. ?Be still my love, these people have been twisted by some form of genjutsu. We are the ones that have to break it.?

The voice was familiar. She turned her head as best she could, having been tied as tight as they could tie her to the wooden stake in the ground. It was Sanjuuri, the Prince of Kiri. Why was he here? Something...didn't seem right....she felt weak.

?You?!? Kagami blurted out, somewhat embarrassed to be in such tattered clothes.

?And me.? Another voice from beside him. Her old friend Mion! 

?Mion! Oh my God it?s good to see a friendly face! What?s going on?? Kagami looked at her red eyes and smiling face. She was kinda creepy to look at but she had a heart of gold ? she knew she did. Sanjuuro went to work on her bonds as the two girls spoke. 

?These people have been twisted, as your husband has stated. They know not what they speak of.? Mion said in a soothing voice.

?But Sendo?.my father?.They wouldn?t lie to me.? she was losing her grip....it was all so hazy.

?They would if they were under the influence of a drug combined with a subtle genjutsu. It?s been a rough few years my Queen but you can always count on us to come to your aid.?

?I?I don?t remember anything. They accused me of crimes, but I know we didn?t do anything wrong. We would never!? Kagami said falling into Sanjuuro?s arms and feeling immediately at ease. 

?You?re right. Between the two of you, you have forged an alliance that ended all animosity between the White and the Black. This is a new threat. A shinobi of immense power that is looking to put the world in a genjutsu ? he is still in his planning phase but it seems his first objectives are to test out the genjutsu whilst destroying the bond that you two have.?

Kagami looked at Sanjuro and blushed. She was married to him? Which means he?d already done?this and that to her? She shivered .

?Are you OK my sweet??

?Mmmmhmm.? She said dreamily. There was a tug of war in her head - she'd let go of the rope a long time ago.

?Come. We must enter the light?.? Sanjuuro said as he carried her into a door filled with light. She had no idea what was going on, only that she could trust him and Mion completely.


*Elsewhere.*

A man shadowed in darkness stood as he watched the footage of the people that were each going through their fears. He cared not for any of them barring his objective. The Princess. 

"That was close, sir. There were times when I believed that we wouldn't be able to manipulate the dream like that." A man said pulling off a helmet that had strange markings on it and pipes protruding from it, that disappeared into the ceiling. "She is very strong willed. Most would have succumbed in the first 10 minutes."

?As expected of the Princess but Faith and Will is all you need my child. All is going according to plan. Make preparations - the next stage begins in earnest.?


----------



## Kei (Nov 15, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]
_​
Kei found herself at the school of the town, the small run down place, looked as if it seen better days just like the rest of the town. Toys scattered the outside, broken and abandon, it reminded her of the days back in the academy. How the teachers at the end of the day picked up the pieces of what was left over, and even after the attack, the teachers first thing was to clean up the school. 

Everyone was picking up the pieces, and yet there were still pieces that couldn?t be picked up. Things that were destined to be discarded for the rest of their existence, just like these toys. Though at the same time things were discarded, people sometimes went back to the things they discarded, because it was where they felt safe from the world around them. 

So a child in an abandon town would probably feel safer in a school, if she was scared, than any other random house. Kei traversed the littered play ground before accidentally stepping on a doll of a seal. She smiled as she removed her feet and picked it up. She brushed off the dirt before stepping into the school with no door. Just like the outside, and the rest of the town, the inside showed how badly it was abandon it was. However, in the corner amongst the broken chairs and desk, the paints and coloring, the school work, and bags.

A blue haired girl was in a corner, scribbling furiously on a piece of paper.

?Excuse me?? Kei called out causing the girl to jump a bit, her blue eyes met Kei?s and Kei gave a warm and reassuring smile before shaking the seal doll that she found outside, ?Mister Seal and I, are lost, and wondering if you are lost too.?

The little girl didn?t say anything, wary of the older girl that had the seal in her hand, but of course, she was a stranger. Whose heels were covered in blood and ran after her, if anything screamed stranger danger it was Kei despite her warm and opening smile.

Kei didn?t move at all before getting down on the ground and looking at mister seal, ?Mister Seal are you scared?? She asked the seal before turning and laughing gently, ?Mister Seal is very scared, are you??

The girl didn?t answer and Kei went on with her little routine with having the seal doll whisper a secret into her ear.

?Oh my, Mister Seal, I think you are right it?s better to be with others than to be alone.? She nodded her head confidently, before looking at the girl again, ?It must be hard, being alone in this town, it must be scary and you must miss your parents very much.?

_?I?m not scared?.? _The girl said causing Kei to smile gently, and it seemed she was very upset with Kei thinking that she was a kid. 

Kei sighed a bit, ?I?m sorry, I didn?t know.? Kei explained, ?It?s just in here, it?s very foggy and there are a lot of bad monsters running around town.?

The girl placed her crayon down before looking at Kei, ?I know?.Like that woman with the flower in her eye.? 

Kei eyes widen before looking at the girl, ?Is that why you ran away, because you thought she was a bad person?? Kei asked, the girl simply nodded, ?Please don?t feel that way, she?s pretty weird but she?s a nice person.?

?She isn?t a person, she?s a dragon.?​
The girl corrected her again, ?She?s the reason why this town is like this?.?

The blue haired girl stopped drawing before getting up from the ground, ?Well wouldn?t it be together if we got out here together?? Kei explained, ?More of a reason for us to become friends.?

The girl looked at Kei, ?What?s your name??

Kei laughed weakly, she forgot to introduce herself, ?My name is Kei?Kei Sili? It?s nice to meet you.?

The blue haired girl looked so much like Mika it almost made her cringe, though as the girl dressed from head to toe in blue neared her. She stopped for a minute before looking confused as well. 

?My name is?..?

?KEI!? KEI WHERE ARE YOU!??​
The girl almost reacted like a startled cat, instantly jumping at the sound of Durga voice, and before Kei could even reach out and grab her, she was already out the back door.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 15, 2014)

*Lin Houki*
Thorn of the Houki
PART 20

____________________​
Lin rested the palm of her hand on the wall leading into the hideout of the Black Forest Relocation Group and collapsed it in an explosion of brickwork and thunder. Draped in a chakra enhanced dark blue cloak, she waltzed through the new entrance and made her way through the nearest corridor. Lin Houki liked to think of herself as very punctual - among a list of many other qualities - young lady. But, on this occasion, she was a little late. As it turned out, she'd underestimated the sheer numbers and tenacity of the Konoha Military Police Force, who sent in another squad to chase after her. They still died, of course, but Lin couldn't deny that they had moxie. Woefully misplaced moxie, but moxie nontheless.

She took a nearby turn and immediately stumbled across a group of young men carrying crates. A few of them dropped their boxes in alarm, others blinking in surprise. Lin, for her part, just gave a polite wave. 

"Hello, I don't suppose you happen to know if this is the right way to your warehouse, do you?" She asked, flashing a dazzling smile. 

By this point, the workers seemed to have gotten over the surprise of the unexpected appearance of the cloaked kunoichi. They looked at each other in their little group, as if to confirm something, then back at Lin. One of them - a bald headed man who appeared to be in his middle ages - stepped forward, kunai balanced in hand. 

"Sorry missy, but we're gonna need you to come with us," he said gruffly and began to slowly walk forward. 

Lin just sighed and shook her head in mock disappointment. She figured it would be that sort of response, but if she was honest, she would have actually preferred to avoid violence right now. It was a bit time consuming, and those shinobi back at Konoha already did a good enough job at slowing her down. 

"I'll take your insultingly condescending response as a yes, then." 

Her voice was calm and smug, laced with only a slight edge of irritation. The Houki slid her arms out from underneath the curtain of her cloak and interlocked her slim fingers into a snake hand seal. 

The rest of the workers pulled out their own kunai and assortment of weapons in alarm. Baldy was first to charge, and the rest followed his gallant lead.

"Get her before she uses her ninjutsu!" The man whose name Lin did not know roared. 

A football-sized orb of lightning formed in front of her, radiating a sheen of blue so bright that it forced the attackers to double-take for a moment and flinch. Lin tapped the heel of her foot against the concrete floor, letting the sound echo for a moment before speaking. 

 "We're done talking now. Goodbye."

Lightning roared. Lightning screeched. Lightning whirled. Its sound was so overwhelming that it completely devoured the symphony of screams which followed and, as white light poured into the room, the Black Forest members didn't even have the chance to even try and dodge before being incinerated by the ray of raiton. 

The flash ended as soon as it started. The hallway had been completely carved open by the lightning, its walls and ground peeled open like an apple, revealing the earth underneath. The air smelled of smoke and electricity, leaving Lin pleased that her attack had left no actual corpses to stink the place up with. Nonchalantly, as if nothing had happened at all, she continued to pace herself through the ruins of the corridor, the cackling of ambient electricity subduing the echo of her own heels as she walked.


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2014)

♔
- ONLY HUMAN -
EDIE​
I stumbled out of the bathroom, fresh steam from the scalding hot shower floating out. My skin was sore, so sore from the deadly but thorough combination of bleach and warm water. Even if I was red all over and close to tears from the pain, I felt relieved. I felt fresh, I felt new, I felt _clean_. Now when I rubbed my hands along my skin, I couldn't feel them touching me or their breath against my neck. However, even with any trace of them eradicated from existence, the memories of what they had done were still raw in my mind. A part of me wanted to just smash my head open and pour bleach over it. It sounds crazy, I know, but I'm desperate. 

As soon as I walked into my bedroom, there was a chilling, almost mocking reminder of what had transpired. Being broadcast on the television hooked against my wall, the Konoha News was currently relaying some breaking news. Judging by the images of a collapsed building filling the streets with groggy smoke with a talking female journalist over-layed on top, I didn't even need to guess what it was about. Towel wrapped around my body, I sat on my bed and watched with soulless eyes. There wasn't even anything passing through my mind. I just watched.


*
BREAKING NEWS*










​
"You are now watching Konoha News, I am Kate Okata with the headlines. We will bring you more on the Iwagakure and Fuzengakure crisis but we are just receiving some breaking news from Downtown Konoha. It appears the Shigomoto Office Building has collapsed on to the street, killing five young Genin and Chūnin from Konoha. The Shigomoto Building has been closed for the past sixth months with developments due to occur by the end of the year, meaning the building was thankfully empty and there was no one inside when the tragedy occurred. We bring you live to the scene where our very own correspondent Mayuri Mei is bringing us the latest. Over to you, Mayuri."

The television switches to the street where I just was, showing emergency services trying to secure the area as a police barrier keeps shocked and sobbing onlookers out. There was some familiar faces from the party there, many of them crying as if they knew whom had died. A busty brunette appears on the screen, thanking Kate.

"Yes, I'm here on the scene where a party hosted by Governor Oshigawa's daughter had been ongoing before the incident occurred. Now while Konoha Police have stated the investigation is ongoing, the interesting point is that it hasn't been immediately declared an accident. We managed to speak to a few eye witnesses who told us what they saw."

The camera cuts to a pre-recorded interview from earlier where Mayuri is asking a distraught teenage girl what she saw. She wipes her eyes, swallows her emotions and manages a response with a croak. 

"_Well, I wasn't outside when it happened but there was people running away from the scene a-as you would imagine... Gosh, they were so young! I knew them, they were friends of mine. They could never harm a soul."_

My stomach churned at that statement.

_"They could never harm a soul."_
​
Lies. Fucking lies. This girl didn't know them, she didn't know what they had done. How could she pass judgement so easily and let them off the hook? They were scum, I was happy they were dead. If karma hadn't already gotten them, I would've.

_"They could never harm a soul."_
​
It echoed through my mind like it was an empty cave. All I could see was this stupid bitch uttering that stupid statement to that stupid reporter! I wanted to just find her and punch her in the face, tell her how wrong she is and how naive she is to assume such stupid things! Nobody understood, none of them understood how badly these guys deserved having their heads crushed under tons of concrete.

Another interview began playing, this time with a guy. He reminded me of the boys; similar clothes consisting of shirts, jeans and sneakers. He had the same slicked hairstyle and spotty complexion. I watched with sour eyes just _waiting_ for him to defend them.

_"Yeah, I knew them. They were running outside from this guy, this crazy guy. He chased down Jin and started beating the guy up, just pounding and pounding him... I tried to run after them to stop it but by the time I got out the door, the building had come down and they were gone man..."
_
My blood began to boil. I could feel it overloading, the pressure increasing in my veins and my heart pounding faster against my chest. Fists clenched, teeth locked, there was only one thing I wanted to do right now.

"Did you see anyone near the building at the time? Anyone who may have been acting suspiciously?"

_"Well the police advised me not to speak up but... Man, there was the guy beating them up. I'm not sure if he died or not but they said only five died in the accident, and with him counted it made six so... Maybe he survived or not, I dunno."_

I couldn't hold it. My impulses taking control, I grabbed my night lamp and threw it at the television with a cry of pain. It came out as a scream, but it was a painful cry for help. The screen went black, shattering into fragments of glass that littered my carpeted floor. All I could do was just collapse on to my bed, lying upside down as the tears swelled in my eyes. 

Just seeing people justify what they'd done, make them out to be these good guys who wouldn't harm a fly... Not on my fucking watch. I wouldn't spend another second listening to their bullshit.

"A collapsed building."

I looked up with a gasp to see a slender woman leaning in the doorway. I didn't recognise her at first so jumped out of my bed almost defensively, keeping my towel covered over my modesty. After staring at her smirking face for a few moments, I began to identify her. Jaw-length blonde hair with the roots freshly touched up; a sleeved, tight black dress and matching stilettos with a pair of designer sunglasses giving her the eyes of an insect. 

This was the woman from my dream, my supposed "Grandmother". But if she was here, right here in my room, then that must mean she's real. I couldn't even process any of this, my brain was a complete mess. All I could do was just gawp at her like a fish.

She entered the room, hips swaying as she traced her leather gloved hand along my wall.

"Impressive, very impressive but sloppy. You could've been caught."

"What are you talking about? That wasn't me."

The woman chuckled, denying my genuine claims of innocence. Although I'd blacked out from the drugs, there was no way it could've been me. Not only did whatever they give me restrict my chakra but I couldn't even walk straight, let alone punch an office building down.

"You're weak, Edie. Those men took advantage of you with such ease. Women of the Nakano bloodline are the masters, not the servants."

No way, no_ way _was I going to listen to this shit.

"Shut the hell up. I don't even _know _you."

"No, you don't know me, but I know you. I know that you have so much potential inside of you, the power that could steal a nation and rule a country. You could be the Queen of your own Kingdom instead of just some pretty blonde not even taken seriously by he father."

The truth, I couldn't believe the truth being uttered by her. It was the only thing keeping me listening and stopping me from throwing her forcefully from my third floor bedroom.

As she walked around my room, my eyes followed her cautiously, listening to what this stranger had to say. She was just another coincidentally blonde stranger in my life that seemed to associate with my father.

"One day, you'll awaken your powers and realize what you're destined to become. For now however, you need to become stronger."

She was right. I couldn't believe I was agreeing with her, but she was right. I needed to get stronger. I needed to be strong enough next time for something like that to not happen to me again.

"How do I get stronger?"

It seemed like a stupid question but I needed to know what she meant. With the same smirk on her face, she walked over to me, her heels sinking into my carpet before stopping before me. Her gloved hand stroked my cheek as I just stared at her, face stained with tears and eyes sore from crying so much. I hesitated when she first touched me. I didn't want anyone touching me, not even a woman.

"You know the answer to this. _Du er den utvalgte, den umerkede._"

"_W-What?_ I don't understand. What are you saying?"

Then, she pulled away. 

"_Du er den utvalgte, den umerkede._"

Shaking my head, I shut my eyes with frustration.

"You're not making any sense! What are you saying?"

But once I opened my eyes again, she was gone like a ghost. 

Was this just another figment of my imagination? _Another dream? _


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 15, 2014)

*Lin Houki*
Thorn of the Houki
PART 21

____________________​
The smell of burning hit her pretty hard when she finally arrived in the warehouse, to the point where she had to actually scrunch up her nose to block it off. It took a good minute or two to get used to it, but the acute smell of ash and coal dampened down eventually. She took another step into the room and cast her eyes around. 

"Looks like my little helper has had quite the time here," she muttered to herself with a small smirk as she took in her surroundings. There were scattered weapons strewn all over the place, a charred body to her side which she could only guess was his work and the body of her little brother's friend. Makoto Ha. Lin arched an eyebrow. She was surprised that the kid had gone through with it in the end.

Her eyes strayed from the arbitrary corpses scattered around the room and towards the centre of the warehouse, where the big gaping hole was. Plumes of smoke still billowed out from it and there were still bits of liquefied earth beginning to solidify from where the heat had been most focused. In fact, even as she stepped towards it, she could feel the temperature of the room start to rise and sweat begin to drip down her neck. 

Lin plunged down anyway, reaching the end of the drop into their secret chambers with a dull thud into the dirt. The temperature underground was even hotter than it was above, so much that it had almost begun to permeate the surface of her anti-fire cloak. Even she was impressed by it a little, although... not as impressed as she was by the collection around her. The Black Forest Relocation Group's underground chamber was a savant's heaven, packed full with bars of gold, rare weapons she had only seen in books and scrolls and an assortment of other things. 

It was immodest for a woman to allow her mouth to drop open, but Lin allowed herself a marginal gape as she walked towards the other end of the underground vault. 

She could see it now. Her naginata, as pristine as it had been when she had been forced to abandon it, embedded into a pedestal crafted from marble. Slowly, she reached her fingers out to touch the shaft of the dual bladed weapon and gave a small child-like grin when she felt the trail of electricity racing through her body. Hoisting it up, Lin took a moment to appreciate the weight of it in her hand. If she had to describe it, the Houki ex-heiress would have had to describe her weapon as a sort of problem child. It was a temperamental thing; difficult to handle with one of the ends being heavier than the other to distort its balance. Yet, at the same time, it was endearing; there was a magnificent power to it and a warm sense of familiarity.

Her eyes drifted to the unconscious Jeeha rested beside the pedestal and she brought the naginata back down, its heavier half pointed towards the ground. Lin contemplated giving into her sadistic urges for a brief flicker of a moment, then sighed.

"I suppose even stray dogs deserve pity sometimes," the woman muttered, reached down with an arm and hoisted him up like a baby. Despite her slender build, Lin was actually quite strong, her ability to artificially increase her physical abilities with raiton notwithstanding. 

She rolled her eyes and feigned a moment of superficial weakness to herself. Lin was, after all, still a girl, and girls had vanities. For her personally, her vanities dictated that she never reveal her physical power unless she was going to kill the person she was showing it to. 

"Tsk. This isn't good for my delicate female build," was said to nobody in particular as she walked back towards the entrance of the little weapons chamber. Electricity cackled below her feet, then burst at the soles like a balloon. The force threw her up, sending her flying through the air and the fissure until she was up at the surface again. 

Lin brought a hand to her hair. Using that technique to travel always did a number on her hair, but everything seems to have been kept reasonably tidy. With her appearance assured, she brought her attention westwards to the trapdoor at the far end of the warehouse. An exit route already there - how convenient, although she wished it didn't look quite so grimy. It'd have to do, though. Any more acts of violence and she might catch the attention of little Ren. 

Before she left, however, Lin walked over to a nearby crate. Tilting herself forward slightly, she let Jeeha slip off her shoulder and crash onto the ground. The boy didn't even stir. 

"Sorry. My magnanimity has its limits~" she gave a smirk and promptly left.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 15, 2014)

*Raigaa Houki*
Thorn of the Houki
PART 22

____________________​
The head of the Houki clan was one who had little patience for menial bureaucracy. Raigaa Houki was a decisive man and so, when he had been told by Shougo Nakamura's secretary that he would need to 'book an appointment' he simply glared, shoved her out of the way and continued onwards. For a man whose stature rose above six foot and whose glare could scare off even the angriest of in-laws, intimidating and displacing a petite little girl in her twenties was a relatively simple task.

And yet, the actual conversation with man himself was so _hard_. The leader of the Intelligence Gathering and Espionage Department was, no doubt, a highly skilled individual with a wealth of talent and genius at his disposal. Unfortunately, he was simultaneously also very fond of the annoying prevarication Raigaa hated so much.

"Our current data on Lin Houki is, admittedly, rather limited. The clearest pieces of information we have on her is the footage of her, ahem, skirmish against the Konoha Military Police Force. Anything beyond that, I'm afraid, is rather rudimentary. The lanterns I had set up around the exit points of Konoha were all disabled by her during her escape."

Raigaa tapped at the table impatiently. "You're boring me, Nakamura. You know full well that I didn't come here to listen to you ramble your rubbish," he snapped.

Shougo gave an apologetic nod and a polite smile. "My apologies, Raigaa-sama. I was just giving some preface to everything; I was unaware that you would be so adverse to being more informed of your daughter's actions."

"What I want," he repeated, "is to know where she is and what she's after. You and I both know that you're a smart man, Nakamura. Let's not insult either of our intelligences by continuing this banal bullshit."

An eyebrow was raised in response to the clan head's sudden sharp display of crudeness, though Shougo didn't let much surprise show beyond that subtle mannerism. "Very well. To elucidate, I believe the key to knowing where she is lies in understanding her motives first. If you will forgive me for this, I have done some data collecting in the various transactions of the Houki clan and I have noticed there is some overlay between your activities and Lin's. After you exiled her roughly a decade ago, you and the elders decided to put away her sacred vessel in case she came back to try and retrieve it. To this end, you enlisted the help of the Black Forest Relocation Group, who are prolific not only for their illegal smuggling services but also their reputable storage prowess." He took a small sip of his tea and continued.

"This is, incidentally, the very same group Lin used to smuggle herself to Iwagakure. Do you understand what I'm getting to right now?"

The Houki narrowed his eyes. It bothered him how Shougo knew about the vessels - or their transactions regarding Lin's - but he supposed that he shouldn't have been surprised. This was a person with one of the most complex information networks around the world. "You're saying Lin knows that we gave her sacred vessel to the Black Forest Group. She can't, though. I made sure nobody but me and the elders knew," he replied.

"Information leaks. There is roughly a 90% chance she used the Black Forest Group specifically because she knew they had her naginata. For transport into Iwagakure, the BFG are not the best smuggler groups around and I'm sure a lady as smart as your daughter would have been well aware of that. As far as how she's come to know... I am usually not a betting man, but I would wager on an 80% chance of security leaks somewhere along the way."

"Are you saying that there's a mole in my clan?" Raigaa growled defensively. He had been assured before, with the meeting with the elders, that Lin wasn't aware of her naginata being kept with the Black Forest. But Shougo had a good point, and it was hard to deny raw statistics like that. 

Shougo seemed relatively unperturbed, however, and pushed his glasses further up along the bridge of his nose. "Not at all. I'm unable to determine whether the leak comes externally or internally. It could have been a member from the organization themselves. Either way, I am almost certain that she was aware that they were keeping her vessel. With this in mind, I hypothesize that she should be around the Black White Strait right now, if she consistently travelled at the same speed she left at. In fact, there is a small chance she might have already found it." He paused for a moment, then gave a nod as if to affirm himself.

The Houki rose from his seat, his tall stature casting a large shadow over Shougo and his desk. "Then I'll take my leave. Thank you," he said curtly.

"Are you going to try and track her down? There is only a 30% chance you will be able to catch up to her at this point, and even less chance for you to accurately track her down. The forest in the strait is fairly substantial, even despite the hill their base is located on serving as a poignant landmark."

Raigaa turned around, a small smirk creeping up on his darkened face. "I like a challenge," was said, before he left the office.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 15, 2014)

[- R E A P E R Code - ]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act X)-
<"Death Is Always At My Side">


I put an end to a boring battle I barely have any recollection of taking part in. 

"Gah!"

The man, who rashly named himself Yaogiri, laid beaten and bruised from the short thrashing I proceeded to give. I found no meaning, in this collision,  as so my fire from earlier dulled, yet my motions moved like a drone moving from command alone. In other words, to me, I simply wanted to get this over with.

"I didn't even feel the urge to kill you, stay down and you might have a chance at living if my comrades don't catch you,"

I say, making a suggestion as to not spill anything unnecessary. Both metaphorically and literally, I look down at the sprawled out victim of my assault to find him heckling at me, despite in his defeat. Once again as before, I'm not amused nor intimidated. Even now I was only making concrete certain no further trouble would slither from behind before I headed back into the battleroyale in the next room,

"Shashashsha....so strong...so noble..I might fall for a woman like you if you showed off more of your curves. Cah! Yet, you aren't very bright are you?"

I narrow my vision in annoyance. He's taking my mercy for granted now is he? That sort of ungratefulness had always been a thorn in my side. So while I am a strong keeper of patience, even my thread can be pulled loose once the wrong subjects are touched upon,

"I can't tell if you're mad or if you have your own strange form of resolve. Either way, tell me what exactly do you mean by that or I might step on your throat,"

While I am a bit heated, my interest is peeked as I'm in my apathetic state. I'm feeding into his ploy, I detect this from the ever present sick grin that happens to grow wider. 

"Just take a listen you fool...don't you hear it? There's suppose to be an all-out battle in the next room but there isn't a peep!"

.......This sudden revelation sparks my mind, paralyzing my thoughts. Yes, I'm shocked, shocked by my own carelessness and this strange happening. As I can't see the hole granting sight into the other room, I hesitantly make my way towards it to confirm my suspicion. The time frame is too short and the numbers are too large. These two inconsistencies that I bring to mind try to fend off this phenomenon in reality. 

Which side came out on top? Was it mine or was it the savages? The following sentence I hear speaking to me from across the next room confirms the worst possibility,

"More importantly, just take a whiff, you bitch.....don't you smell it? The strong stench of a bloodfest that brings to mind a gruesome scene you're about to see in reality," ​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Opposing Reverie
__________________________________

I felt like a part of me had evaporated as my sword was handed to the vile man. My sword, cold in his hands and bloody on the blade dripped over my near lifeless body, hopelessness fueling me. I closed my tearing eyes as I couldn't bear to look at the blade hanging above me, the sword that had plunged many lives from this planet. None of their deaths had affected me until now, so why? Why was it on my conscious? It's not like I had long to ponder this though, as I could feel the wind pressure of the mans swing.

It slashed down through my armor and about three inches into my torso; pain surged through my body and I started to vehemently cough, causing my throat to become sore. Blood trickled down my chest as I lay there in disbelief; so this is what it was like to feel a punctured pain, to bleed. It felt warm and sickly, different than the feeling I had when my opponents blood rushed over me. I could feel my life force draining, my remaining strength leaving me.

It didn't stop there though, as the man brought back up my sword, swinging it down with another mighty thrust. Once again, it penetrated about another two or so inches, causing more blood to splatter and my lungs to be filled with the red liquid. I could feel my now punctured heart beating more rapidly, trying its best to spread the blood around my body, but I knew it was too late. My vision went hazy and my eyes drifted closer.
_
No, I couldn't let it end here. What has been the point of surviving ever since that day? I won't let this be the end, not by this man. I'll do what I should have done long ago._

My blood was boiling through my veins and my eyes were full of vigor. Before the man could make another hefty swing my body exploded into what I thought was thousands of butterflies; I filled every corner of the room with my presence, flapping my tiny wings, turning to my prey. Instead of forming back to my full body like I normally would I stayed in this tiny form, it told me how significant my life has been so far. I could change though, yes, I could, and I would start with this man. The countless butterflies surrounded the man I once called dad, enclosing him in a tight nit space, suffocating him.

After about a minute I regathered on the ground next to my blade. My breath was escaping me but I luckily no longer had the nasty wound nor chip in my armor. I was safe, I was safe. My boots, drenched in his blood, pivoted to the right as my knees bent down to pick up my blood soiled blade. I ran my gloved fingers across the edge, noticing that it hadn't been sharp at all; was this really the effect of all those that I have killed, the fact that it has soiled my blade? 

I wanted to clean it so badly, I took a piece of my dads clothing and ripped it off, running it across the sword. The cloth instantly became stained but the sword showed no sign of being cleaned. I kept trying to wipe it off, time after time after time, but no matter the attempts it seemed as if there was countless blood on the blade. It made me sick but I couldn't abandon it. Regretfully, I placed it back into the sheath, and walked to the closest door.

Strangely, the room connected to this office like space had been a padded room, one some would see in an insane asylum. However this room was slightly different because there was a small children's desk inside, with papers drawn on with crayons. It seemed surprisingly vacant but as soon as I stepped inside the metal door came shut behind me. I turned around almost immediately, trying to turn the door handle but to no avail. Great, I was locked in here.

I turned around and noticed a little shuffling behind the desk; besides being a room completely clad in white cushion I was surprised I didn't notice this earlier. It was , who couldn't be any older then six years old. It seemed as if the slamming of the door had awoken her. She rubbed her eyes with a confused daze as I approached her slowly. With everything else I had dealt with today I wasn't going to relax just because she was a kid. After a few cautious steps I voice out to her:

"Who are you?"

Silence fell between the two of us as the girl finally stopped rubbing her eyes. I stopped my advance, not knowing what could be going through this girls mind; she looked harmless enough, but her reluctance to answer my question made me not like the situation. I motioned to talk once again but I immediately stopped upon noticing her eyes widen. I could see her tears ducts at work as she slowly stood up, looking in disbelief. 

  "M-mommy?"

The girl said, standing on her feet, starting her pace towards me. I was left in disbelief at her accusation, how in the world could she think I was her mom? If her mom even looked anything like me then that'd mean she's around seventeen now, making her like eleven or something when she had the child. No, I refuse to accept that happened, and I definitely know that this girl isn't mine, so what was her deal? She approached me quickly but before she could embrace me with her short arms I stated clearly:

"I am not your mother. Now answer my question, where-"

The girl ignored what I had to say, as tears rippled down her face in happiness. Only being a little over two feet tall she wrapped her arms around my lower hips, bringing me in close. I was at a loss for words as I suddenly couldn't yell nor demand anything from this small creature. An impulse came over me as I kneeled down to be more eye level with her, giving her an embrace of my own. I couldn't help but wonder 'what the hell am I doing' as I held her close, but I could let go of her either. I almost broke down when the young girl whispered to me.

"Please, don't leave me again mommy."

My breath escaped me as this statement rolled through my ears. Normally I'd just do whatever I wanted as long as it aided me, but I felt compelled not to crush this little girls' spirit, or rather, I couldn't. I needed to comfort her, it was just something I needed to do. With a sigh of defeat I held her closer to my body, feeling her warmth repel my own.

"Don't worry, I won't leave again."
​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Steaming Vexation
__________________________________

I felt empowered once again, North handing me my sword and mask, both items I feel are more extended ligaments than anything else. I felt strange, separated from both of the utilities, and so it felt good for it to be in my grasp once more. I slowly lifted my right arm up and down, adjusting my grasp and strength to the weight of the blade, strange enough that it had been out of my possession before. Happy that I retained my possessions I placed the blade into my sheath and my mask on my belt. I turned to North who had been a key factor in retrieving my items.

This women who had saved and helped me was truly looking for answers; I had been hiding from her my true purpose this entire time and I felt it was about time to come clean. This girl however did seem like she wanted things to be good between the two of us, but there was an obvious distrust towards me due to my less than up front approach of matters. Regardless I knew it was time to finally settle this, but still being a wanted criminal in Fuzengakure would prove to be a problem, we had to find a hiding spot for now.

"Let's go back up to the balcony, I'll tell you what you want to know."

North's expression became a little more somber, reminding her of the fact that I wasn't exactly truthful, but in her expression I could see a little gratitude; she knew that I wouldn't run away from this request, I'd face it head on and deal with the consequences later on. The both of us turned and jumped up to the balcony booth we were sitting at just a few minutes ago, sitting back in the theater sits.

"So, what is it then?"

"Hmm, where do I start?"

I looked down to the ground with my hand on my chin, trying to wad through my memories and fine the good place to start. I could just tell her my mission, but I think it'd be better to go through as much detail as possible, so that way she understands where I'm coming from. Continuing from my story from earlier I admitted:

"Well as you now can assume, the Church my parents donated me to was the Church of Jashin. Compared to how life was before hand, the books and studies in which they taught made a lot of sense, well, they do now too, but that's beside the point; I've been there for a very large portion of my life."

I stopped for a moment, I wasn't sure if I was getting too far off track or if I was right on point. Was there a point in going any further in my back story? What, so she could sympathize with me? Did I deserve that? Especially after I deceived her? Whatever, I should just continue on with what happened.

"The rest is pretty simple. I've done many missions for the church, many to help improve its strength and wealth. Many times that's eliminating any opposing threats, or in certain cases, finding a new ally."

"So is that why you'r-"

"Yes..."

North seemed set back in my statement; it was obvious this was where it was all leading but she didn't seem to want to believe it at first. To think that my entire basis of forming a bond with her was to get her on my good side, to get her to accept my opinions, to more easily join the church, that sort of manipulation would make anything a little angry or distraught. I could see her body tighten as thoughts overwhelmed her mind. I didn't dare say anything though, as I waited for her to come up with a response.

"Why me though? What purpose do I serve?"

"I-...I don't know. Many times when we recruit members it's because of their rank, their strengths, their personality, it can be for a variety of reasons. I don't particularly know myself why they want you, but upon seeing your unique fighting style I'd say that's a part of it."

"What? That can't be all of it; I'm not special! I'm the child that everyone ridicules! What makes a half-breed like me special in any sense!"

"I don't know."

She looked at me with a look of unbelievability, one that told me that she couldn't believe that I didn't tell her all of this before hand. I could tell that she thought I was hiding something deeper, something that I wasn't telling, but wasn't sure how to approach the question. Instead of wasting time, the water women simply came out with it.

"Is there anything else you're hiding from me?" 

"No."

"Are you sure? How do I know you aren't lying to me?"

"Because-"

"Because what?!"

"Because...You'll just have to trust me."

I looked at her straight in the eye, not telling a single lie. It was the truth, I did not know anything else about why the Jashin Church wanted the girl, it was as much of an enigma to me as it was to this girl. That said, I didn't tell her about my third alternative mission dealing with Fuzengakure, but that was on complete other Jashin business, something that an outsider isn't allowed to know about. I stood up from the theater chair, still looking her in the eye, before asking her one final question:

"Do you trust me?"
​


----------



## Bringer (Nov 15, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 14*


After Taneda stated his observation, Hado immediately shut his eyes tight. Then he realized how on earth could he fight without sight... They were so fucked. This warehouse had machinery everywhere, machinery made out of steel and iron that could give off reflections. Even if the shinobi could somehow eliminate the chances of Meari using the reflection from their eyes as a medium to teleport, it still wouldn't do much in the grand scheme of things, and be unethical. "Hado, now's not the time to be stupid. Open your eyes." Listening to his comrade, Hado did just that and opened his eyes. 

"Sorry... Wasn't thinking straight." He muttered as he gave off a weak smile. _"Excuse me for closing my eyes when the enemy can literally teleport right in front of us due to the reflection it gives off."_

"We suggest we get in formation, and cover each others blind spot. As long as we do not look at each other, she shouldn't be able to teleport near us at point blank range." Hado nodded, and Ren gave his approval to the plan. It was agreeable enough. The three shinobi decided to make this formation around Kei's unconscious body, so the Chimamire Mearī would not harm her. Moments passed and there was no sign of the woman.

"She has us standing here in a circle like idiots."
"Perhaps she left?"
"There's no way to know that."
"Her chakra is too faint right now, I can't sense it."

Suddenly the sound of a gunshot echoed throughout the empty warehouse, and a bullet grazed Hado's chin from the left. "Fuck, she only appeared for a few moments. She's gone again." 

While Ren made this comment, Hado was too busy searching his own body making sure he wasn't shot anywhere else. _"I could've died right there! She missed the shot on purpose, if she wanted she could shoot us all in the head...This is so fucked."_ Blood trickled from the minor wound on his chin. Immediately the ivory haired shinobi took a step towards the entrance. 

"What are you doing." Ren asked. Truth be told, Hado didn't have an answer... More accurately he didn't want to answer. For that brief second, he was actually considering abandoning his comrades and the mission. 

"Isn't it obvious... He was going to run away like the chickenshit he is. You would be smart to do the same." Her sentence ended with a chuckle, which further annoyed Ren. 

"_There_ you are." Suddenly a kunai was thrown off into the distance.

"I-I thought you said not to use weapons." Hado called out, scolding Ren.

"Coming from the guy who was seconds away from abandoning us. Besides, my only other options were to break formation or waste chakra on ninjutsu." He retorted.

"I w-wasn't..." The emerald eyed teen stopped himself, knowing that would've been a complete lie. 

"Did you get her Ren?" Taneda asked, more concerned about the whereabouts of the woman rather than the argument between Ren and Hado. 

"No, she teleported." He answered. This entire thing was going nowhere.

"God." Meari came out of nowhere. "The mundies in this town are far more competent than you shinobi." Than in a impressive display of speed she dashed at the three ninja, readying to swing her axe. 

"She's coming right at us!" Hado yelled as he picked up Kei and jumped towards the exit, and Ren jumped in the opposite direction of Hado. 

Taneda on the other hand stayed in place. "Taneda, what are you doing?"

The peculiar shinobi put his hand up and moved it into a circular motion. The axe of Meari met his neck, but to Hado's surprise the axe was made out of... Paper. "Huh?" Meari stared confused, and then when she lifted her gun she was surprised to find it had become paper too. "Oh well."  She shrugged, and then delivered a powerful kick into the stomach of Taneda, sending him flying back into a wall. 

With Meari being disarmed, Ren body flickered to her blind spot, his fist cackling with electricity as he went in for a punch. Before it could connect, Meari had vanished. Her voice came from a different direction. "It's a shame my weapons are gone, _what_ shall I do now." She cackled, and then Ren smirked.

"Dumb ass." An explosion occurred, and Meari was sent soaring across the room. She had teleported to the kunai Ren had thrown earlier to use as a weapon, but little did she know the weapon had a paper tag attached to it. The Houki had put it there on the off chance she would use the reflection of the kunai as a teleporting medium, but her trying to use it as a weapon thanks to Taneda works just as fine. 


"Now Taneda!" Ren yelled to his only reliable teammate at the moment.

"We know." Was the response of the glasses wearing shinobi, who's stomach still hurt immensely from the kick. 

The two shinobi's took advantage of the situation, and rushed towards the woman who at the moment was on her knees pushing herself up using her arms. When they both neared they stopped dead in their tracks, as two mirrors appeared out of thin air in front of them. As soon as they saw their reflection, they were trapped in her genjutsu. 

_________________________________

"Shit." Hado muttered to himself at the entrance of the warehouse. When the Meari had attacked straight forward, the ivory haired shinobi had taken Kei to safety. He had set her on top of the warehouse's rooftop, which was probably the safest place she could be right now under the circumstances. It wasn't as if he could carry her all the way to the Guwa Town hospital during a battle. Unfortunately for the Terumi, the few moments he had been gone was crucial towards the fight. There stood Ren and Taneda with glazed eyes as they stared at the mirror, with Meari standing behind the mirrors. She was too amused to notice Hado's presence.

__________________________________

"Ren"

"Didn't your mother ever teach you any manners... Or was she too busy being a power hungry whore." She grinned at the teen as she faded away, and her image was replaced by the image of Ren's mother. 

___________________________________

"Taneda"

"These mirrors aren't showing much about you... Just about nothing comes from your childhood. Which is exactly what you are... _Nothing._"

____________________________________

"I'll save you." He said with determination as he watched Meari walk around the mirrors that entranced both of Hado's comrades, and pulled a kunai out of Ren's pouch. Quickly the Kirigakure shinobi took out his water scroll, set it down, made the hand seal, and unleashed a large quantity of water. He followed this up by weaving more hand seals, and moments after he was complete the water took form into what appeared to be spheres. It was his water balloon technique. Before the sadistic woman could slit either Ren or Taneda's throat, Hado got her attention. "Meari!" The woman turned. "Get soaked, bitch." Not a second after the barrage of water balloons went flying like speeding bullets, and Meari had no choice but to teleport away. The balloons left numerous holes in the warehouse walls, and Hado even sent a few of them to smash the mirrors that had enthralled both Ren and Taneda, effectively freeing them from their genjutsu.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
The Fading Lights
_____________________________

Raiken dodging my accusation was slightly annoying, I wished he would  just be more upfront with me. I mean, I really didn't want to be pushed  into doing anything that I didn't want to do, but it was good to know  what we both wanted; if we aren't being honest then the relationship  can't thrive. We both need to be committed one-hundred percent if we  wanted this to work well, and him dodging the conversation just for the  sake of my feelings. To alleviate the question at hand I answered:

"I'll have a four inch Fruit Tart Pie, thin crust."

I  ordered a little snappy. Raiken sensed my annoyance in my tone, rolling  his eyes in a manner that told me that he was getting annoyed at my insistence  on the subject. Once again, it wasn't the fact that I really wanted to  talk about it, but I'd prefer to talk about it now and then get any  awkwardness out of the air for later as everything between us will be  crystal clear. I needed to take a step forward and really get a real  answer from him.

"Why don't you feel comfortable talking to me about this?"

"Why do you want to talk about it??

"It'll  help us for the future! We'll know how we both feel and take it one  step at a time. That's how it works, we both know each others feelings."

 "Well we already know how the both of us feel. I'm ready to go at any time, all we're waiting for is for you to give the okay.?

"So it's suddenly all my fault?"

"No, I didn't mean it like that.?

We  both stopped talking and stared at each other, I wasn't sure if I was  right to allow a little anger to fill me up inside, but I certainly  could feel something brewing. Why couldn't Raiken just understand where I  was coming from, so we could have a nice discussion about where we all  stand in detail and then figure out where it would be nice to go? In the  long run it will help him more than anything, so why was it so difficult for him to follow through?

"So what did you mean?"

"I  have never had to deal with this before. Every girl I've been with was  eager to go all the way; you...You're a different experience for me. I  care for you more deeply than ANY of them, but I've never had to go  debate this sort of thing out. It just sort of came with the package and  now I don't know what to do.?

His  admittance to his prior relationships shook me a little bit. I knew  that he had a fling of sorts with Lily in the past, and all that it  encumbered, but I didn't really want to think about how many partners he  has had. But hearing it come from his mouth made me feel a little  discouraged, but there was no point in feeling ashamed or nervous at  this point; I'd just have to deal with it.

"All of them were like that? Well...I'm sorry I'm not like them, I'm sorry I'm not ready. What else do you want me to say?"

"I don't want you to say anything else! There's no reason to continue discussing this until your ready.?

"But  we won't know that unless we talk about it! Raiken, it can't just be me  throwing my body at you, we have to both be active participants in both  mind and body, both on the same page. What's so hard to understand about that?"

Raiken  didn't immediately lash out with a response, knowing that the  ramifications of what he said next could be large. Truth be told I knew  he cared about me and I was happy he was at least being honest with how  he felt about this whole situation, but we did need to clear the air a  little more if we wanted this not to become a problem a little later on.

"I  understand what you're saying. I just don't understand what I can do  personally; no matter what I can do or say I'm not sure what I can do to  support you.?

"It's  not about forcing the situation, it'll just take time for me to feel  I'm ready to do it. I...I admit that it's a bit selfish of me to request  this of you, but until I feel I'm safe and ready, I'll have to ask you  to hold on. Mainly though, having you support my decision may, um, help  you in your case. The more comfortable I feel with you who knows where  things will lead. So how about this, to make me understand why you want  to have it; what made you first want to have sex?"

I could tell that Raiken's answer took all about three seconds to figure out.

"Instinct and pleasure.?

The  man admitted bluntly. I didn't really know how else to response to  that, but it seemed like an answer based off of animalistic urges versus  a loving and comforting act that I understand it to be, however his  earlier responses proved that this was largely the case. If anything I  should be happy; if and when I have my first time with Raiken, it should  be his first due to love and not pleasure. A small smile creeped on my  face before I admitted:

"I see, well thanks for being honest. I-...This actually helps me understand a little."

The  waiter interrupted our probably unwanted conversation, placing the  small pie tin in front of me. Raiken's eyes had strayed away as soon as  the food was sat in front of me, unlike the french fries and burger, I  doubted that Raiken would want to steal this. The waiter walked away and  I just took my fork and split the pie in half. I thought about what he  said earlier, about how I take small nibbles. I cut the pie into fourths  and placed one fourth of the pie into my mouth.

Raiken had an  amused face as it took me about thirty seconds to chew it into a good  enough state to swallow. It didn't help that, despite being able to fit  it all into my mouth I wasn't able to eat it in a fast amount of time.  For the remaining three pieces I just broke off fragments with my fork,  taking big bites along the way. Raiken just watched me eat away,  finishing the four inch long pie in about four minutes, moving the tin  away with my fork and knife.

"Should I award you with the "Worlds Slowest Eater" award??

"Shut up!"

I  teased playfully, pushing against Raiken slightly. Raiken sighed as he  placed the money down on the table and waved to the waiter. Standing up  he turned to me and wrapped his hands behind my back and underneath my  legs; I had been picked up by him enough times to know where this was  going. I started to playfully scream at him, yelling at him to put me  down, but to no avail.

"Nope, I'm taking you home like this.?

The  way he said home made me smile. I knew he didn't see that temporary  hideout as a home, but more so saw where the others were, where I was  staying at the night, as home. It touched my heart but I knew he didn't  think twice about it. Regardless he held me in his arms for the short  trek to their new place of living.

"Let me down to get through the door at least!"

"Fine, fine.?

He  finally put me down on the ground. He advanced ahead of me quickly,  opening the door for me to enter the building. Pleased by his actions, I  accepted his offer and entered the building swiftly. Inside was rather  dark, with all of the rooms closed off except for Saya's, where we could  see blue flashing light escaping from underneath her door. Raiken and I  made our way to to the sofa, where he offered:

"Take the sofa, I take one of the chairs.?

He pointed to one of the two uncomfortable looking chairs behind him. I couldn't let that happen.

"What? No Raiken, I can't let you sleep there. Your body will get all stiff and you won't get any sleep."

"Well where should I sleep then? I can't imagine the ground will be any better.?

"Just share the sofa with me; I know it'll be a tight fit but it'll be better for the both of us, right?"

"Kirisaki...Listen, if it's about-?

"No it's fine. It'll just be like all the other nights."

He  let out a sigh of relief as he laid down on the couch first. His bulky  body took up a large portion of the sofa, but there was still enough  room for me to fit. I joined him, but even pressed up to him and with  the bot of us laying on our sides I still felt like I was going to fall  off. Luckily Raiken wrapped his arm around me and held me in a warming embrace, comforting me.

"Thanks, Raiken."

I  wasn't sure how tired Raiken had been or what he did today that would  make him so tired, but almost immediately I could hear him starting to  snore lightly, which made me want to chuckle a little. It was clear he  was aching for sleep, but then again, so was I. As his arm draped over  my torso across my front I closed my eyes, trying to fall asleep.
​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2014)

------------------------------

Time  moved by very slowly as my surroundings stayed virtually the same. The  only difference was that Saya's room was no longer glowing a bright  blue, did this mean she was able to fall asleep? I wasn't too sure of it  myself, as I thought Saya would be a night type of girl. Despite not  falling asleep, I felt relatively awake, not even bothered by the events  of what happened today, completely forgetting about the party. My mind  drifted until I felt Raiken's arm tense up.

I wondered what was  going on but soon I realized it wasn't tensing up, he was tightening his  grip. Despite already being close to him he forced me closer to his  rock hard body, being able to feel his muscle against my soft skin. His  breathing became raged as he pushed himself up against me, nearly  grinding on me. As he made the action my skin crawled and my belly  ached; I felt scared and defenseless, unable to do anything against his  advances. The more I tried to scoot away from him the more rough he got.

"R-Raiken, no! I told you that I'm not ready!"

"Don't worry, I'll show what you're missing out on.?

He  forcibly turned me around, continuing to drive his pelvis towards mine,  the only thing separating us was the clothes between our skin. I tried  to break free of his embrace but to no avail, he had me trapped. I would  be subject to whatever he wanted to do with me; to treat me like all  the other girls that he had a fling with. Should I have expected any  different? I don't know. May-Maybe this was my fault, maybe I should  have been prepared, especially since I was going out with an older man.  However as I started to blame myself my mind snapped out of its  depression as he continued to grind against me. No, it wasn't my fault, I  didn't want this; I was the victim. 

"Get off of me! Get off of me! Get off of-"

------------------------------

I  shook in my sleep, talking in a hushed but panicked voice, constantly  repeating the same phrase. After about the fourth time I shook myself  awake, with my heart feeling like it was going to jump from my chest. My  breath escaped me, but I noticed that I was within Raiken's grasp; but  unlike the event that just transpired his arm seemed limp, he was  completely knocked out. So it was all a dream? I knew I shouldn't have  doubted Raiken. But what I thought; that this was all my fault. Maybe I  should shape up, this is a two way relationship, I should give a little  too. I should have accepted that fact when I started going out with an  older man. Regardless this was the farthest thing from my mind I wanted  to think about, so I shut my eyes and allowed myself to fall back to  sleep.​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 16, 2014)

_Chika Karite
Main Arc- With an array of bloodied doom 
Village in Land of Sound_​

The conversation with the mayor continued for a few hours, I got a good feel of the woman, even if I had a tail grow up my armor. Damn bijuu. I was offered a place to stay, I agreed...but I needed to take a walk before I could even eat. I was in the castle too long, and night had fallen. It was getting cold at night so I kept my ragged purple scarf around my neck, but my helm in my pack. The red lady knight that was visiting the village...they needed to see her face. From what I saw when I first arrived...they needed a hero. They needed someone to help them find their way. I took an oil lantern with me for my walk, the flame more relaxing than the artificial light of a flashlight.

My walk went through the forest, I had hooked the lamp to my waist, the forest was quiet. I just followed the birds as they flew overhead. It did lead me to stumble across an old graveyard, weathered and abandoned. I paced the neat rows of waist tall grass, pushing it down to look at the names on each one. But one sat there underneath a tree, moss growing from the tree itself and onto the stone against it. That was the last one I looked at. My heart was strong and steady as I walked, finally crouching down at the final gravestone. What I saw made me tear up and set the lamp on the stone as I kneeled. Father's name. Father was dead. He was dead for thirteen years. I would have been two when he went, and he was within the boundaries of the land of sound...Heh...Life is funny isn't it?

?Ah don' know if ye knew meh, Father. But ah'm Kasumi's daughter. Ah didn' know 'er so ah don' know how she is. Ah eat well, an rounded. Ah've behaved pri'y well, not just sleepin round like some girlies. Ah've vowed loyalty tae jus one boy tha' ah've known mah whole life...An...Ah've led a good life, y'know. Ah'm no' rogue, ah go' a good boy...Bu...ah don' got an' friends.? Showing weakness like that...I started crying, hard, realizing my loneliness. ?Ah-ah am plannin on changin tha' though.? I wipe my tears on the scarf, ?Ran-kun gave me this. 'E's really sweet, an carin, an 'e loves meh.? I smile, staring at the moss covered stone. I let off a shaky sigh and quietly spoke to myself, telling the grave of my father everything that happened recently.

I was pulled from the conversation with myself by a very quiet little mewing noise.   I look around to find the source of the noise, a tiny black kitten headbutting and rubbing against the stone.  It mewed at me again, slowly walking up to my leg.  I gently petted it, ?Ye do fit yer mew.? I smile down at the little creature who just blindly trusted a stranger, ?...Do ye 'ave a family lil lass?? all I get was quiet purring as it presses against my hand, this little kitten was barely anything but skin and bones.  ?Ah don' really ave any food fer ya...bu', this might get ye a bi' better than wha'ever yer gettin.? I take out a small pouch and take out a pill for the young cat.  

I put out my hand and the cat happily gobbles it up.  The kitten purrs loudly, licking it's lips, I did wonder for a moment if this little girl was the reason why I came here, outside of father's grave.  Moments later the kitten stands up, twists it's head at me and it's fur stands on end.  It growls, fur turning bright pink as it stares at me with it's shiny blue eyes.  It swipes at my hand and bites my finger.  I pet it while it viciously mauls my hand with painful little scratches, I would probably have thought it hurt worse if I hadn't been thrown down the street by razor wind before.  It slowly comes to a stop while I pet it more, going back to it's original state, it starts purring once more.  The lamp light flickers then goes out, my eyes watching the tiny black furball.

Out of the darkness, in the direction of the village, an orange glow illuminated the skyline.  I stood up while the kitten mewled at me in a sad tone.  ?Ah'll take ya with me, don' worry mah lil girl.?  I grab the tiny kitten, small enough to fit in the palm of my hand, and set her on my shoulder.  She curled into my scarf as I grabbed the lantern.  I run for it as fast as I can, hoping just maybe that I was wrong on my gut feeling.

I enter the village line, seeing houses on fire.  My heart sank, there was screaming, and yelling, and shouts of help from all corners.  I pet the small creature in my scarf, when I hear a woman shout, ?My son's still in there!?  

?No!  It's too dangerous!? I hear someone say that and I couldn't take it.  I take off the fabric from my neck, hugging the creature gently before putting her in a nest-like spot in my backpack.  I put my helmet on my head and hand the bag to the sobbing woman who looks up at me, her bloodshot eyes stared at me as I shoulder the door to the home, the charcoaled door splintering with the force.  The wave of heat from the burning home caused sweat to bead on my face when I charged inside, listening to the screams of help, and 'mama!' from a child within the house.  I found him against a corner, pleading for help, the flames just inches away from him in each direction.

He held his blanket in one hand as he cried.  ?It's gonna be hot, bu' ahm gonna keep ya safe.  Yer momma's lookin fer ya.?  I ball up the blanket and press it against his stomach as I swoop him up into my arms.  My shining armor dulled from soot and ash as the building burned around me, the child looked at me like a savior.  I saved his life, and he gripped my armor as tightly as he could as I embraced him, hiding him from the vicious flames with every inch of my body.  It took me a bit to get the boy out of the home, but when I did he needed to be coaxed off of my breastplate, until he opened his eyes and saw his mother.  He pushed against me, running to his mother, and leaping into her arms.

?Mamamama!  That knight saved me!  Just like in the books!? 

?I thank you so much for saving my baby boy.?

I sit down next to them, taking my helmet off, and setting it next to my backpack.  
"See...Chika isn't a monster..."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 16, 2014)

[T R A N S P A R E N T Code]​<"What Color Are You?">
-Escape Your Prison-
​

As her image had disrupted, her color began to fade before her darker-self's eyes, her physical shape soon running into a particle mess, from bottom to top she began to disperse into a light. With a break, her illusion shattered entirely. Her image eyes widen, the final image she could see was that of despair, eyes welled up into tears. She neglected pain and horrid as it was, she at one point accepted it. Reality would always become the bane of mankind. The man appeared on the world, much like before his steps were echoing upon the lands, his hand placed itself on the image of this girl. Pushing her into the abyss on the ground, submerging her and making her disappear. Although the man clothed formally, fedora began to dismantle the world, slowly the building began to rumble and submerge as well into the earth, the night sky soon became void and there were trace of color upon any surface. 

"Life is composed of lies. We build ourselves within illusion of reality... Beliefs, ideologies, philosophies, morals and the like to sustain our so called sanity. But even then, all are merely constructs of a power we were unable to devise, unable to control. So our minds and soul begging to detest such a struggle and we begin to lie to ourselves."

The man fixed his fedora, placed his hand above and pulling back, as his head pulled towards the sky, gazing at the nothingness it began to protrude upon the destruction of one's own color. The significance of reality, the search for one's worth. This is the true bane of mankind. We cannot exist if it's not with a purpose. The thought of nothing make us quiver, makes become productive, influenced by society by everything that surrounds us. Mankind is a sponge, and never will it revert to anything. You were fed a reality you thought was true through the death of someone precious.

"And you sustained yourself with that you held precious. With the honor that helped you stand on your feet. The handicap of life. You subscribed to an issue that held your sanity in check. Death didn't even place fear upon you, but in the face of your own reality, or your own darkness that you repressed you began to quiver. Your feet began to lose their strength..."

He rose his hand, witnessing it... as if imagining the course of many who had lost themselves withing the despair they found. 

"Not all are strong enough to face their facade." 

He said, with a sigh escaping his voice. He raises his hand above his head, eyes finally exposing their hue. The gleam of amber residing upon his eyes, gleaming like that of the woman who too the image of her. As some power began to reside upon the world. Something that soon began to shaken the world. Something she seemed to have forgotten, the contract of her soul. The fragments of which she stood upon, the broken world where he now stood, that of which had scattered across the soil of her distress.

"Silent Honors..."

He commanded as if summoning the power from the sea of your soul.

"Hellish Abyss." 

"


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
- THE DAY OF RECKONING -​
When Raiken finally woke up, he was greeted by the sight of a large table in the center of the living room with various weapons and tools arranged neatly alongside radio communicators and a map. Glancing through the window, he judged it couldn't have been later than 5AM. With a tired groan, he climbed off the sofa, wearing nothing more than his briefs to minimal embarrassment for the proud male despite being in the room with all of REMNANT. That's when he noticed that his smaller girlfriend was no longer besides him, meaning she must've woken up earlier. The sound of the shower running fresh hot water confirmed this theory. 

"You're finally awake," Lily remarked as she strapped a bulletproof vest to her torso before covering it with a leather jacket. Raiken was perplexed as to why she and the others were all putting on this protective police gear and how they even got a hold of it.

"What's the vest for? Are we gonna get shot at?"

"Maybe. Saya reckons we should prepare for the absolute worst, even for me and Tate who are mostly doing recon. She doesn't think Freyja is done with us."

"Of course she isn't." Raiken rubbed his eyes and yawned. "She's not done with us until we're dead." That was Freyja's objective. As part of DIVERGENT's cleanup operation, they had to kill all eleven subjects. The only problem was that while the first seven fell rather easily, the last four banded together and created a wall that couldn't even be penetrated by the Diamond Queen. Given it's been over two years since it all began, Raiken wondered if there was something they were missing. Why hadn't Freyja just ended them already? What was taking her so long? She can't possibly be the only one assigned to this force. There was something they were overlooking and it drove him crazy to think about it.

"No lies there," Lily stated in agreement as she took a military grade dagger and hooked it into the holster around her waist before disguising it under the ends of her jacket. They were dressing for war, a war that had been ongoing for two years. Saya insisted once they found the Unmarked, they would become unstoppable by DIVERGENT and be able to finally defeat them. That was what drove all four of them - the sight of victory radiating in a golden light over the hill. 

Tate then walked in, also geared up with his weapon-resistant armor padded underneath his white shirt. Being a male and a muscular one at that, it just made his chest look even more impressive to Raiken's amusement.

"So you gotta put on pads to compensate for what you can't achieve at the gym?" He quipped. "Isn't that like girls stuffing their bras or their ass?"

The two guys chuckled along with Tate shaking his head. "Nope, because this stuff actually protects me."

"Pretty sure you can't shoot a girl with a boob job."

Lily rolled their eyes at such boyish comments but found herself giggling too. The one thing she liked about REMNANT was how they could always find time to laugh even in the most serious situations. It made life just a little bit nicer.

"Right, is everyone ready?" 

Saya marched in, carrying her laptop in one hand and a carrier bag in another. She put both on the table, brushing some knives aside to make space before resuming her typing. Raiken looked at Lily then at Tate, both dressed and ready to roll. Rue must still be in her room while Kirisaki was in the shower, meaning they were at least in the middle of getting dressed while he was sat on the sofa in nothing more than his underwear. The Yamanaka noticed he wasn't dressed and tilted her head, smirking.

"If you've finished plowing your girlfriend, you can go get ready too, Raiken. You must've made a mess if she's spending _that_ long in the shower."

Lily and Tate tried their hardest not to laugh while Raiken simply averted his gaze, walking into the bathroom lacking a lock. Kirisaki was already out of the shower, brushing her teeth with a towel wrapped around herself. He couldn't help but think they were already like a married couple, going through their daily morning routines together and being completely relaxed in each other's presence when clothes are missing.

"Did you sleep well last night?" He asked, grabbing his toothbrush and squeezing an ounce of paste on. 

She hesitated at first before spitting the excess into the sink. "Yeah, I slept fine. What about you?" Raiken could tell she didn't but wasn't going to press the matter for they had a big day ahead of them. The last thing he wanted was any sort of awkward tension while in Fuzengakure, especially around Rue. 

"Good, good." 

After brushing his teeth for barely a minute, he spat in the sink and put his brush in the pot. He glanced to his side to see Kirisaki standing by the sink as if she was waiting for something. She was clutching the towel tight around herself, her cheeks glazed with light red as if she was embarrassed. Even though Raiken told himself he wouldn't pursue it, this was something much more serious that raised his concern. Had he upset her?

"What's the matter? Is it last night?"

She looked away despondently. 

"No, it's not that..."

"Then what is it?"

Truth was, Kirisaki was still thinking about her dream. The scariest thing was that it didn't feel like a dream but rather a premonition. At first she had doubts over his trust, but he quickly dispelled them. Then she had doubts over their relationship, but he quickly dispelled them. What she saw last night showed another side to Raiken that showed she had reason not to trust him and she had reason to doubt the nature of their relationship. He promised he'd wait for when she was ready but something just didn't feel right. What stopped her from speaking up was the fear of being completely wrong and possibly ruining what she had with him. 

Those images of him over her, ignoring her pleas, breathing down her neck, they stopped her from readily undressing before him. 

In the awkward silence and extended eye contact that followed, Raiken slowly began to catch on to what was wrong.

"You don't feel comfortable getting undressed around me anymore?"

No response. She didn't need to say anything, her silence spoke louder than any words could. His expression now a much more serious, stern one he looked her straight in the eye. Kirisaki could see he was getting angry and began to feel threatened.

"Spit it out then. What have I done this time?"

"It's not something you've done."

"Then what?"

She let out a sigh. Her throat was feeling heavy and her eyes sore.

"I can't say it."

Raiken approached Kirisaki, reaching out to touch her. To his shock she hesitated and took a step back.

 "So I can't even _touch_ you now?"

 "Please, can we do this another time? Not today..."

 "You're the one who made a big deal in the first place!"

 "It's not as simple as you think."

 "Then why don't you educate me?"​


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
 - THE DAY OF RECKONING -
​Their arguing could be heard from the living room  where the group prepared for the mission in tense silence. There was  nothing more awkward than having to listen to a domestic occurring in  the next room. Eventually, things seemed to come to a head when Kirisaki  stepped out of the room, towel still wrapped around her body. In her  arms was her clothes for the day, which she planned to put on in the  bathroom until Raiken walked in. He couldn't believe things had gotten  to a point where she would rather get dressed in the presence of the  others rather than her own boyfriend. 

"Is there anywhere I can get dressed?"  She uttered quietly. Lily pointed to her own room, receiving a thankful  nod from Kirisaki before she disappeared into the bedroom. 

Raiken had concluded that it must've been something that happened over  night as even though she was a little strange yesterday, she wasn't this  bad. They still slept next to each other on the sofa so perhaps she had  been thinking to deep about something or had some kind of nightmare?  Whatever. As she said, they'd talk about it after. But when they did  talk, he was going to get to the bottom of it no matter what. There was  no way he was going to continue with this if she was going to act like  that.

He spent the next five minutes getting ready, wetting his hair and  washing his body. Fresh clothes were hanging on the radiator in the  bathroom courtesy of Rue no less, who willingly took up the chore of  doing most of the housework despite being a young teenager. After  putting on a new pair of identical briefs, he slipped on his socks  followed by the rest of his clothes consisting of dark combat pants, a  black long-sleeved shirt rolled up to the elbows and a   that doubled as his weapon-resistant vest. Raiken strapped the black  holsters to his right thigh and waist before exiting into the living  room where all eyes immediately looked up at him.

"What?" He muttered.

The others gave no response, realising it was a touchy subject before  going back to whatever it was they're doing. Although he understood that  they'd been talking so loud it was inevitable they'd hear, Raiken  didn't want the rest of the day to be dedicated to what happened in that  bathroom so pushed to keep on topic. Walking over to the table, he  grabbed a dagger which he put in his thigh holster before picking out  some fingerless gloves.

"So Saya, what's going on?"

"I've booked you, Kirisaki and Rue a train  ticket for the direct train to Iwagakure as the trains running to  Fuzengakure are much to strict and regulated given what's happened.  You're better off going to the Land of Stone and getting into Fuzen from  there."

"Wouldn't that be worse? To try and enter Fuzen through the country that invaded it?"

"You're not going to be entering through conventional means. I expect you three to find a way in."

"I see." Raiken picked up a handgun,  examining the ammunition before engaging the safety and slipping it in  the waistband of his pants. 

"The train is in twenty minutes so you don't  have too long. Get your stuff then get moving, okay? We can't afford to  miss that train."

"Got it. Rue, you ready?"

The young blonde emerged from her room, wearing a black sleeve-less  haori tied at the waist with a black wrap, with a loose grey dress  underneath that allowed for ease of movement while retaining the  femininity she liked so much. Rue also had a pair of black leggings on  tucked into thigh-high leather boots with a short heel.

"I'm ready. Saya-san told me to wear black but I could only find a grey dress..."

The Yamanaka nodded with approval. 

"That's fine. As long as your clothes are dark, you're good to go."

"Great. Now..." Raiken glanced over his shoulder to Lily's room, letting out a sigh. 

"... Just Kirisaki."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 16, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
Fears Made Real
PART 4

____________________










​
Ren was brought back to the scene with his mother by a sharp pain throbbing in his chest from where she had impaled him with the rapier. Sound returned next; the sound of clattering heels. And then he saw the tip of her blue shoes enter his vision. Lisanna Houki bent down to remove the sword, and on that instance, Ren struck back. Flowing chakra to the blade embedded inside his own body, he pulled the rapier out of himself with Sōshūjin before Lisanna could do it herself, then sent it flying towards at her throat.

Instinctively, she tilted her body weight to the right, narrowly avoiding a swift decapitation as the rapier flew straight past her. Her eyes followed the trajectory path of her sword, guiding itself until it was set back on her son, who was now stood back up with scarce a wound on his body.

"Let's start this again, mother," Ren growled, then shot forward. He threw a punch at her face, which she caught, then thrusted a knee directly into her gut. The woman reeled back, doubled over in pain, but managed to recover and swerve to the side before her son's follow-up combo could connect.

She was still fast, but her movements weren't as untraceable as before. With each of her lunges, he was sometimes able to deflect and carry one of his own. With each of her kicks, he was sometimes able to grapple and use to pull her into an attack of his own. But the difference in skill was still there; Lisanna Houki was a better fighter with more experience and there was no getting past that. Even with Ren's most earnest attempts at parrying and dodging, some of her attacks would slip through his defense and land. What had once been an elegant dance of immaculate taijutsu soon devolved into little more than a gritty and furious slug-fest. 

He thought back to the words of encouragement Hana had given him earlier and grit his teeth. Ren spun on the spot, swerving by a kick, then solidified his stance once more before twisting his right shoulder into a punch. 

"*Raiton: Raikou Shinju!*"

He let loose a blast of uncondensed, raw lightning chakra point blank in her face. The attack threw her back and she stumbled, but Ren was more than ready to press on this time.

"*Sōshūjin!*"

The rapier from before flew into his hand, rested neatly in the grip of its new master, and his tantō flying beside him. He raced forward, his right hand blurring forward in a flurry of blindingly fast lunges while his left hand twisted and turned as it guided the tantō in its own jabs and slashes, flowing like the legato rhythm of a piano. Lisanna's defense held steady at first, her quick steps allowing her to dodge most of the strikes and the kunai in the other parrying and deflecting what she couldn't dodge. Yet, Ren's offensive never stopped; it flowed and continued to crash into her like a tsunami until she could dodge and parry no more. Cuts and blood marks accumulated on her skin and as she found herself backing away the relentless fury of her son, Lisanna was soon backed up against the wall of her home. Inches away from the hole she had kicked Ren out from mere moments ago.

Ren rested the tip of his rapier against her body, the tip cackling with condensed lightning.

"*Raiton: Gian!*"

A beam of thunder erupted from the tip, bursting straight into Lisanna's abdomen. She gave a hollow roar of pain, the stone behind her back crumbling under the force before giving way completely. Ren walked through the rubble, one hand outstretched in front of him and the other pulled back towards his face. A small arrow of lightning was notched in that space, vividly purring with power. 

"*Houki Sensu Raiton: Kaminari no Eisō!*"


----------



## Kei (Nov 16, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]
_​
She didn?t even get her name before she had run away, but there was an aching feeling that she should find her. Not for the reason that a child shouldn?t be in a town like this all alone, but for something else. Her soul was calling out to the child as if they should be near each other, even if it was just for a few minutes, it just felt as if those simple answers the girl gave her. Was everything she needed to know about life, and yet as soon as she left there was an aching feeling in her heart. As if someone ripped something out and just let the other half beat by itself.

_*?Kei?*_ Kei stood up and saw Durga out of breath, did she run into one of those monsters, she felt bad, but at the same time she didn?t know what to expect of Durga.   That child seemed very serious about being far away from this woman, and it seemed as though she should do the same. Durga smiled as she looked at Kei, ?About time I found you, I was worried you know.?

?I?I saw a kid and I got worried?.? Kei explained before backing away from Durga, if she had to run, she would.  Though Durga gave her a one good look down, and then sighed, brushing her white hair out of her face.

?What child?? Durga asked seriously, Kei heart stopped for a clear second as she looked at Durga. It was like her whole body froze for a minute, ?You just went blank for a second and then bolted out the door. I was worried, and came running after you.?

Kei felt as if her body was floating, before she looked at Durga, there was no way that could have happened. Durga was looking at her, and that what made Kei realized that there was a child there.  She gripped her body as if trying not to float away, even as everything stood grounded towards this reality, Kei felt as soon as she let herself go she would be gone.

?You saw her! You saw her didn?t you?? Kei asked meeting the red ruby eye of Durga, ?You saw her, which is how I saw the girl?.?

Durga face skewered in pain, ?Kei?.? Durga called out her name again, and for a minute her body felt grounded. 

Durga came up to her and wrapped her arms around her, and again Kei felt grounded to the world next to Durga. The feeling of floating away slowly disappeared into this woman?s warmth, and it made her sick in the stomach. Why and how did she have this power over her? It was weird, and yet Kei accepted it, almost like a child that got third place instead of first. She accepted the warmth of Durga?s arms and allowed her to stroke her hair.

?It?s okay, your nerves must be taking a toll on you.? Durga purred nuzzling Kei?s hair with her nose and bringing her deeper into her chest. ?It?s okay?I?m here?.I?m will always be here.?

Kei felt her body getting heavier and heavier, and yet her heart felt so light. Those words cradled her heart over and over again, and it warmed her to the toes. It made her feel loved, and wanted, even if she didn?t know the woman all too well. There was no doubt in Kei?s mind that she wanted to be with this woman, she wanted to know more about her. 

If they weren?t in this situation, there was no doubt in Kei?s mind that maybe she wanted to be more than just friends with this woman. Kei eyes closed as she dropped her arms to her side, it felt as if she was being snuggled by her mother or a warm bed. Just everything seemed right, but in the back of her head, there was still sense screaming at her. Crawling at her brain and soul, and it was the words that the child told her?.

_She?s the one that caused this?.She?s a dragon?._​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 16, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
Red Ribbon Mystery
PART 19

____________________​
Water cascaded and rained down in the warehouse as Hado's jutsu subsided. With it, the effects of Meari's own illusion washed away. Ren got up, water dripping down his hair and his clothes, kunai in hand. When he spoke, his voice was quiet and subdued. That bitch was going to pay for subjecting him to that again; he was sick of these ruminating genjutsu he seemed to kept being targeted by these days. 

"Thanks," he nodded to Hado, then looked at Taneda. "Let's end this. You know what to do."

The mercenary's voice appeared again, like an ominous bell. "Little pigs, you don't think it will be that easy, do you? I thank you for providing me such a convenient source of reflection, though." She flashed into appearance, her form melting up from the surface of the water. 

"You're welcome. *Raiton: Dendō Burēku*!" Ren stomped his feet against the damp ground, raiton chakra flowing through the medium of water until it reached Meari and erupted in a small pillar of lightning just like before. Once again, the kunoichi gave a hoarse roar, the pain of being electrocuted only amplified by the water. Ren placed his kunai on the water and nodded to Taneda, who nodded back in confirmation.

"Rūmu."

Taneda's hands quickly slammed together into the ram seal and the leftover water began to shift in form, rising from it's two dimensional form into a pair of humongous liquid hands. Thrusting his own arms forward, the Senju guided his creation towards Meari, the fingers interlocking themselves as they caught the woman in their grip. She writhed and struggled as electricity continued to circulate around the hand. 

"Seppa."

With his right hand, he let his fingers twirl around in a circular motion above what was the 'elbow' of the arm and the water changed again. Ice flowed from that point onwards, rising through the structure until the watery grip that kept Meari at bay was now one of pure ice. Meari gave a smirk as saw her reflection on the ice once more, but the stroke of confidence evaporated almost as quickly as it came.

"You must be wondering why you are unable to teleport, despite the ice giving off a reflection. It is simple. When we transformed the water into ice, we brought the Ren-san's raitonized kunai along with it. The hands holding you right now are composed of mine and Ren-san's chakra, which is what's keeping you from using it as a medium for teleportation."

Hado stared onwards incredulously. Despite being on the same team, he found himself... surprised at how fluid the strategy was. It was ad hoc and clearly improvised, yet even without words the two were able to formulate such an effective strategy while at the same time making use of the resources he had created.

Ren stepped forward next to Taneda, a bolt of lightning in his hands. It chirped and resonated as he drew closer to the woman, as if responding to its master's own silent rage. Without any of his usual quips or banter, he raised it into the air just past the back of his head, then threw it forward directly at her head.

"Raiton: Kaminari no Eisō."


----------



## Kei (Nov 16, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]
_




?Are you one hundred percent sure that you saw a kid?? ​
Durga drilled her yet a second time, and Kei felt as though that even if she said yes for the second time again, that the woman still wouldn?t believe her. Though she looked the woman in the eye and nodded confidently, there was no doubt in her head that she had an exchange with that child that seemed painted blue in her head. 

Durga sighed pulling her white hair out of her face, ?Okay, next up, what the child looks like. She has blue hair, blue eyes, and wears a blue pair of shoes and a blue dress?? Durga repeated Kei words and Kei nodded again, but this time earning a louder sigh from the older woman.  It was hard to believe that a child like that was running around the town without being noticed or attacked by monsters.  However, Kei believed heavily that the little one knew what was going on in this world more than anything.

?Have you seen her before Durga?? Kei asked the woman, it was a long stretch the child seemed to happily turn and sprint off in the opposite direction whenever she either hears or sees Durga.

Durga shook her head, ?No, not at all?.Though again, I just woke up here a moment ago. So you are really the only person I met here.? Durga explained before turning her back towards her and looking at the chalk board.

Kei looked down at the ground as she tried to recollect her thoughts, ?Hey, have you ever been to an academy?? Durga asked causing Kei to jump up, the woman smiled warmly before looking back at the board. 

?Yeah?.It was very hard, but I thought it would be nice to go you know?? Kei giggled to herself as she remembered getting her parents signature to sign up for the ninja academy.  ?I wanted to help out around the house, and only ninjas are able to take on missions. Missions had very good pay, and I didn?t really plan to go any further than genin.?

Durga turned back to her, ?Why not? I mean you are becoming a ninja aren?t you, why not take all the perks the job had to offer.?

?I didn?t want to go too far from home, my parents needed me?.There was no way we could get by with the shrine money, so I became a ninja, to help with paying and keeping up repairs to the shrine.? Kei smiled weakly, though it hurt to smile, it hurt to think about anything from her past. For some reason, it was better not to think about it and it was better not to talk about it.

If she closed her eyes, covered her ears, and shut her mouth?..

Nothing hurts, because for a moment nothing exists.​
Nothing could hurt her, not her own feelings or anyone else?s, if she could just blindly move forward then everything would be okay. 

_?Are you lying to me??_ Durga asked sharply causing the girl to look up at her, and smile weakly.

?Of course not!? Kei snapped back before pouting her cheeks playfully and then shaking her head, ?I?ve became a ninja because I wanted to help my family out. I wanted to help the shrine grow and watch their dream grow.?

*?LAIR!?*​
Kei jumped again and looked at Durga, she was disgusted with Kei and Kei didn?t understand why. She was telling the truth. She saw it when she was at a young age, the shrine in ruins because her parents believed that Susanoo would light the way for them. Her sister, Miki, wasn?t able to get a job because of all the training to become a vessel. Kei had to stand up, and shoulder all those burdens. There was nothing else she could do?.

?Kei, just because you pretend something doesn?t hurt you doesn?t mean it doesn?t hurt you.? Durga explained, ?Just because you pretend something didn?t happen doesn?t mean it didn?t happen.?

?It means you are a coward that refuses to face the truth.?​
Kei smiled weakly, ?What is the truth?? 

Why was she a shrine maiden? Why did she become a ninja? What was the truth behind it? Kei didn?t know anymore. She didn?t know a lot of things. Kei touched her heart and felt it beating, and yet it didn?t feel as if anything was there to begin with. There was nothing but just plastered on feelings, and things she recognized as truths.

?The truth is the thing you are constantly running from. That the truth.? Durga explained before smiling warmly at Kei, ?Kei look deep inside for a minute?.Why was the true reason you became a ninja??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 16, 2014)

*Before Thorn of the Houki*

*Ren Houki*
Training - Raiton: Raijū Tsuiga
____________________​
He gathered lightning in his hand until it became a small clump of chakra, rushed forward in movements as the book had transcribed, and swung his arm in a way that his fingers were directed towards the target. Lightning trailed outwards, but his attempts at trying to shape it into a hound were ineffectual. The chakra expanded, but the process was messy and it only ended up prematurely detonating itself before anything could be achieved.

Yukino Yuri stared impassively at the flopped effort, then looked up at Ren with a raised eyebrow. "Are you an idiot?" Yukino's deadpan voice chirped at him, strands of lightning frazzling around her harmlessly. The Houki found himself silently wishing that they'd converge around her and shock her instead. 

Ren pulled back his hand, cutting off the last strands of raiton chakra from the extends of his finger tips. "Keitai henka isn't easy to do when you're trying to extend the chakra from your hand at the same time, you know," Ren growled. It was his fifth attempt now; by far the most attempts he'd ever tried with anything, and no palpable progress had been made yet.

Yukino tapped her foot at the ground impatiently. "You do keitai henka with seishitsu henka when you use your lightning spear. I fail to see how this is any more difficult a process. When you asked me to be your training partner in this, I had assumed that this would be a relatively simple and quick procedure." She stopped and gave an impatient sigh, as if resigning herself to this fate, then looked at Ren again as if to say 'try again'.

He didn't try again, however. At least, not yet. Rushing into it would have meant another diffused jutsu, and more of Yukino's condescending quips - five times was enough already. Ren closed his eyes, setting the jutsu schematics down in the blank canvas of his mind as he dismantled it by the pieces. 

"_The process of gathering it inside my hand then letting it loose as a single strand of lightning is a lot like a simpler and less exhaustive version of Raiton: Gian. That's what I should use as the base. Kaminari no Eisō uses keitai henka, but expands and slims down as opposed to expanding. I guess I'll just try to apply the opposite theory onto this, then._"

Ren opened his eyes again, a small smirk appearing. Sensing this sudden confidence, Yukino herself left her passive stance and widened it, bringing a single arm forward. The Houki only smiled like that when he figured something out. 

He charged, lightning cackling as it gathered around his right hand. With each step he took, Ren took more care into flowing the chakra towards his finger tips so that it could surge out as quickly as possible. On the tenth step, as he crossed the halfway distance between him and Yukino, he swung upwards and let the beam of lightning loose. Somewhat like the leash of a dog, it flowed freely out from his open palms. 

"*Now! Raiton: Raijū Tsuiga!*"

The chakra was a product of his spiritual energy merging with his physical energy. Therefore, it was also interlinked with his thought meaning that, if he did it correctly, Ren could theoretically shape the chakra and cause it to respond with signals from his brain.

He thought back to the spirit animal that he had hatched back in the first stage of the exams. The wolf which burst from the egg they had given, which had died during the Forest of Death and the sharp sense of pain that came along with the memory. 

The tip of the string of chakra expanded. Four legs coming down first, landing on the ground softly before bursting into motion. Its torso and head came to shape next, the latter giving off a thunderous roar as it approached the kunoichi. Yukino arched an eyebrow in slight surprise, but didn't let it dilute her movements. With one clean stroke, she bent down, wind chakra at the tips of her nails, and cut the beast in twain. Lightning dispersed into the air.

Yukino looked up at Ren, with an ever so slightly smugness on her face. "Not bad," she commented.


----------



## Kei (Nov 16, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]
_​


When did it begin? When did she notice it? That she wasn’t important, that people didn’t want the real her, but they wanted a fake. They wanted an idea, they didn’t want the truth, but more so a truth they were able to agree with. Kei wondered for the longest time, who was she? Was she the shrine maiden that her parents raised? Or was she the person that Yomi modeled. Deep within her heart, she knew one of those fractions of her personality were the real her.

It wasn’t a split personality, far from it, because Kei was always aware of what she was doing.  She enjoyed helping others, but at the same time she loved watching them squirm. She hated when people were in pain, but that was only if she didn’t cause it herself.  It was a constant contradiction in her heart, and yet it seemed to help make her up. 

What she wanted and what she wanted to be seen as, they were at constant war with each other, and fighting for dominance in her heart and head. However, it wasn’t as if Yomi had to do anything, the old woman that she considered her teacher and mentor, would only say she saw potential in her that she wanted to see grow. So does that mean that this walking contradiction that she called herself was always there?

“….I hate myself….” Kei felt herself say after a long silence, she laughed weakly as almost if she was saying a terrible joke, but Durga didn’t laugh. Her face didn’t change one bit, she studied Kei, her eyes focused on the small girl in front of her. “I’m a walking contradiction….And it makes me sick to my stomach….”

Durga closed her eyes before leaning against the teacher desk, “Walking contradiction…?”


Kei held out her hands, “My heart says, I want this.” She held up her left hand and smiled, “But my mind processes it and says I should do this instead.”

She lowered her left hand and raised up her right, she closed her left hand. “What I want to do and what I do, they are two completely different things. I want things, but I do the complete opposite, because I don’t want to be selfish! I don’t want to be mean, and I don’t want anyone to look at me any differently.”

That feeling was eating and twisting at her. She never wanted to be selfish, she always wanted to be the kind of girl everyone liked, and she wanted to be someone that people didn’t feel as though they had to edit themselves with. Though in her heart, deep within the thorny bush, hidden within the dark, there was something that wanted to be heard. It wanted to scream and throw a tantrum.

It wanted to be selfish, tear at what she wanted.  Almost like a beast starving for food, she wanted everything and wanted to give nothing in return.

For a brief second the thought of Satoshi came within her head. The poor boy amused her selfish side, it amused the woman she locked away, and he was going to get eaten away because of it. That body he offered to her, the sadistic nature he teased within her, was going to eat him in a raging fire or drown within the darkness of the sea.

And it disgusted her that it was something she was thinking about….

“What’s wrong with being selfish?” Durga asked in a matter of fact tone, “What’s wrong with anything people say it’s wrong with having? Because it doesn’t fit that status quo? It isn’t what they teach you to do in the academy?”


----------



## Chronos (Nov 16, 2014)

♔
- ESCAPE YOUR PRISON -
EDIE​
Zell questioned the situation, Edie was begging to turn and flail withing their father's grip. He left her under his care while her frantic bellows made it all the worse for the guest of the home. His eyes followed his father whom soon left the room, leaving himself and his mother Shina to fend for the small girl. He rubbed the back of his head, releasing a sigh, while turning to their mother whom expressed her worry through her stare. Zell thought, within the patterns of his mind he placed his hands on his mothers cheek, caressing her flesh lovingly as he birthed a smile at which illuminated Shina's face. No words escaped him, it was almost telepathically that their intentions where made clear. He walked towards the girl and held her within his arms.

"You know we're not suppose to be wandering around. Let's go back to your room before they get upset, Tank."

The oddness of the situation was almost bellowing... Tank? A nickname? Such a perfect image soon became disfigure due to a single woman's appearance and now that was enhanced due to the blurring of another existential truth. Reality wasn't warped, reality had shifted. As if this was a simple conjunction of something she desired and something she relinquished. Now that perfection had made its impact, why must it be sullied due to the actions of this woman? There were to many small details that caused her to question this, but the most odd to you was this... Zell Kazama now sharing the apparent blood of your family? A brother and more to.... And older brother. He closed himself to you. Picked you up in his arms and began walking to your quarters. 

"Edie, what was that about? Didn't sleep well tonight? Had another of those night-terrors again?" 

Are you perplexed? Angry? Saddened? Happy? Those emotion which evoke such dire confusion are a mixture of many and nothing. Something was wrong and a part of you sense it, faint where the threads that played part on this situation, but why would this choose Zell Kazama to be her brother? What role did he played into her story? No more like what role didn't he play. This world were the deceased now roamed living, where the already known fact had been dismantled and utilizing existential qualities of her memories the world before had shaped something similar to what she wanted... but like a virus, it also begun to spread things she didn't desire.

"Hey, say something... Don't tell me you already forgot about me? Remember me? Zell, your big bro."

He said, locking his eyes to yours, a smile birthed on his lip as he tried to penetrate your defensive wall. A jokingly playful tone exuding from his voice as he continued down this elongated hall of which you were so familiar with. Was this something you wanted dearly? Was this something that your soul, even though silently, yearned for? Something that composed itself of many good but poisoned by the slight shred of dark. Like a broken mirror, every soul is fragmented into millions, but weather or not one chooses to move forwards, stepping on the glass or dwell upon the pieces trying to mend what cannot be fixed... There lies the difference between those who are weak and those who are strong. 

Reality can take many shapes, many forms and change entirely. It's all perspective and truth inquires only people to believe that something is right. That's how mankind can continue their path through a pavement of despair, as one grows the truth sheds light to that which one desires to keep secret. Things our souls yearn to learn, but out hearts are incapable to sustain. And from those fragments shattered due to the fault of a different perspective is what birthed the creation of a broke soul.

Trust. Love. Hate. Sadness. Despair. Euphoria. Joy. Distress.​
So is this a recreation for a man wanting to mend that soul, a yearning so loud that another world had to intervene? Was it the bellows of such a wanting soul, of such neglect of passion that this world of which you now cannot accept due to a massive amount of both disbelief and fear of loss that you had felt hollow? Was it those shackles that you broke that allowed you speak...

_"Are you the reason why your world became destroyed?"_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 16, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[With Eerin and Kaisho]*​


[To Save an Owl May Bring Personal Salvation VI]
Liquid Time​
Suzume's eyes widen as she watched the pair fighting in tandem. It was something like out of a Inuzuka Clan story. She didn't know that an owl and person can be so adapt at aiding one another in battle, let alone making a resound attack on a Kunoichi that looked as formidable as this one did. The white hot flames that threatened to end Eerin left the earth where she stood scorched and blackened. Though her bow somehow survived the intense flames. Suzume's eyes cut to the enemy as her arm hung lifelessly to her left side. She in effect was rendered with only half of her offensive abilities. Suzume only hoped with what looked like a lifeless arm, that she'd not be able to use those intense flames again. 

Even as she started to ease from her tense state her hopes that this woman would flee are quickly dashed. Suzume's metal sense kicked into high gear as she felt the throwing stars being drawn from the woman's tool kit. It was unmistakable. Before they were even completely draw from their home the girl was working on her counter, she didn't know if Eerin felt the danger that hung in the air. She wasn't going to let Sho get hurt, let alone killed, that little owl was way too cute to be attacked. Releasing the handle of her Muramasa she quickly pulls a hand to her chest. Her fingers snap the buckles that clasp  the large hundred pound weight to her shoulders and back. The momentum of the falling weight takes the shoulder pauldrons with them. Two Hundred pounds hit the ground behind the girl as she reaches to her shins. Popping two more clamps fifty more pounds are lost while she reaches for her sword as it fell.

It's blade sinks into the ground near six inches before her sharp catch has it held firmly in place. A small gouge appears in the soft soil as she rockets forward. Her eyes lock on the Kunoichi's right hand. The tips of the stars are now out of the patch, with adrenaline run at full kilt, she sees it as plain as day as the woman starts to turn toward Sho. The weapons sparkle in the sun, now it seemed that Eerin had caught on to what was going on. A look of utter dread started to spread across her features. The enemy Kunoichi's arm was now in full swing as Suzume positioned herself between the woman and the foul. Her left arm scoops the bird out of the air while she swings her sword with deadly precession. With two loud pings the stars are knocked off course and bury themselves harmlessly into the ground. 

The last was caught firmly between the young Samurai's teeth. Her crystal blue eyes burned with indignation as she bared her canines. Slowly cracks started to form on the body of the projectile as the girl bit into the rough metal. Her jaws were heavy with muscle and her teeth were rugged and designed for eating the very ore that the earth birthed. Such tools were fuel for the furnace that burned deep in her young stomach. The hairline fractures, as she bit, turned to fissures just before the metal shattered like glass in her mouth. Nestling the owl to her, she looks down to Sho for just a split second, to see if he was okay. Those deep blue eyes shown with an anger, how could that woman want to hut such a cut creature? Seeing that the pygmy owl was unharmed she loosened her hold on him allowing him to return to the air. Then her glance turned back to the Kunoichi that stood before her.

Through the red visors that lined one side of her face, she could see that the woman was lightly surprised. Probably not because she was able to move quickly, nor because she was able to deflect two of the stars that she had thrown, no. The woman was lightly shocked at the fact that Suzume just bit through the last. It was the perfect time to strike, it was what she was taught in her Samurai training, strike when the enemy was distracted. Knuckles running white the young blonde fires in a straight line toward her adversary. Free of the weights, Suzume's movements were fully fluid, there wasn't a waste of motion. Just water that threatened to drown the woman if she misjudged anything the girl did. 

It was quick as greased lightning, the blade split the air with a near inaudible swoosh. It was a fraction of a second slow though and the Kunoichi just evades the attack as the blade just nicks the tint of her upper most visor. It was different, the girl's movement was much different now than it was moments earlier. The clunky sharp robot like strike that allowed the Phoenix Song to tear into the tree line was replaced with liquid steel. It moved and ebbed like a river as it rounded a bend. You knew the strikes were coming. It was swimming the swift current that would prove to be the challenge. Suzume was different from most of her trade. Power and technique was what made a Samurai dangerous. Suzume was forced to be trained differently. Her power was great, too great to be a trained traditionally. 

It was in this light that her teacher back in the Land of Iron taught her through calligraphy to control that raging power that her blood offered. It gave her the tools that she needed to make precisions strikes. Sadly though even through all her training, it was proving difficult to his her mark. This woman was just a step, maybe more, quicker than she was. On the same note though, with Suzume pressing forward the Kunoichi would find it difficult to counter as she too had to keep an eye on Eerin. 

There, it was just a moment in time but Suzume saw her change her focus to Eerin. To make sure the archer wasn't trying anything. With one arm limp, she'd have to play at the top of her game. 

Chakra flickered to life across the surface of Muramasa, twisting her wrist Suzume tilts the blade in a forty-five degree angle and swings up toward the Heavens. With her eye widening under the ceramic half of the mask, the Kunoichi just evades the tip of Suzume's blade. "Breath of the Phoenix." is lowly stated. Suzume missed, the woman was too nimble but as a small whirlwind of Chakra formed where Suzume cut the Kunoichi feels part of her clothing shred. She had evaded by a much more narrow margin than she had imagined.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 16, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Liquid Time*



Vergil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*[White Nation]​*​
[In the Wake of a Cult's Desolation VII, a Talk Between Devils]​*[Liquid Time]​*

Warm? True. The flames that this fanatic had set were starting to spread to the greater part of the small village. The flames caused stone to smolder and wood to char as the temple was lost. The people within were little more now than charcoal briquettes. There life was over and as the people turned their full attention from a true lost cause to their homes they began what was probably another fruitless battle. The flames were painting the night sky a scarlet red as the white haired boy looked up to the clouds which seemed to embrace the choking smoke. "A walk may not be a bad idea." from the skyline his dark green eyes cut to Mion. The ecstatic look on her face as the place burned to the ground reminded him of his old ways, before he 'died' in the Chunin Exams.

If he was in his old skin, he probably would have basked in this just as much as Mion did. Now though, it seemed all too meaningless to him. Death was one thing, killing was fine. The wholesale slaughter of innocent blood wasn't something that he enjoyed any more. Pulling his gaze back to the earth, he turned from the inferno that was starting to build to a fever pitch. "After you." is offered, he at least remembered some of what his mother taught him through the beatings he received under Kiyoko's wing. He turns on a heel as the Kunoichi walks pass him then joins along side her. for a short time they both were silent as they talked. 

Satoshi was thinking on what she had said, how she rephrased what she told him. Trying to further explain why she felt the way she did about the Church. Truth be told, with all the other Jashinist he'd met, none of them put this much effort into a response. In a way it was admirable and it had been a while since someone spoke with him as an adult that was around his age. Last time was Zyana before the forest of Death. It was a brief talk with the Hired Hand, but it was a fulfilling one. Now, though, he was speaking with a religious zealot and was enjoying the conversation. Cupping his hands the boy rubbed a thumb along the scars in the folds in his fingers. "That is a good way to explain it, though it is still flawed." is stated while he finally allowed his arms to fall to his side. 

"The problem is still the word of your god, Jashin's holy text." is explained. It was the blueprint for the whole religion. It is what taught the priest how to do their job in leading the flock of Jashin. Now, he truthfully wasn't a scholar on the text. No far from it, he had read it in passing. In that small interaction with it though, he didn't get the feeling that it would allow for different teaching to put different puzzles together. The Religion was pretty strict in what it taught, which included the whole sale murder of people that didn't see things in the light they did. Which is what was going on here in this very settlement. "You are right though, the puzzle analogy at it's core is flawed, it doesn't allot for every person and when do puzzles come with instructions of how to put them together? 

Life is based on what we can see through both what we do while alive and what goes on through the looking glass. Which is nothing." is simply stated as fact. Like here were there first hand. "I've hung on the precipice of death a time or two. In that end, I've seen nothing to point to their being a god or gods. Its simply a emptiness that holds you in it's cold embrace. Nothing for an eternity to see." is added. The tone in his voice was undercut with a hint of sadness, as if he wanted there to be something more to what he told. How, though, do you describe the depth of emptiness that hasn't already been conveyed? Pulling his arms around to the small of his back he looked over to Mion.

She seemed to be listening, no doubt working on what to say when he'd finish saying his piece. "As far as us being on a similar path. I suppose that we could be said to be, though I don't agree with the Church's method of handling things. I lean more toward free will than I do pre-destiny. While I openly admit to being a cold blooded killer, I do it as part of my job. Personal feelings and people thinking what they want has nothing to do with it. In my humble opinion all religions are the same. They simply teach different ways of thinking." ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 16, 2014)

*Akane|Chūnin|???*

*[???]​*​
[A Father's Sin III]​
-Special Event Mission-
​

Akane's red eyes darted to the edge of the small swamp stream from her sister. Mizuirono followed her gaze to the small bank. Sure enough, seemed that something was stuck in the swamp mud. Curiosity washed over the young girl and she walked up the object. Hunching over she reaches for it. With her fingers scooping into the mud she freezes, there it was again. Was she sick? At this point she couldn't tell anymore. Pulling her hand from the mire she looked at her mud covered fingers. She then rubs them together watching the filth smear as she did. She sees it as it did what she knew it would, but there was no sensation of the grime that she was now working under her fingernails. It was like as if she was imagining the mud and what it did. Her brain was telling the girl that it wasn't there but her eyes were lying, saying that it was. That it had to be she was seeing it with her own two eyes. You couldn't lie to your eyes? Could you?

"Akane, are you okay?" her sister's voice of concern broke the young girl from her thoughts and a smile crossed her lips. Maybe she ate too much and she was getting sleepy. "I'm fine Mizuirono, I probably ate too much.", "Akane, you could eat a whole alligator and still be hungry, you played at your food this morning. I think mom was right. You're acting funny." is replied. As always the wolf was perceptive and that is why Akane loved her so. She was there to keep her head out of the clouds when it needed to be on earth. "I'm fine, really I am Mizuirono." is ensured though Akane doubted it herself. Kneeling again she scooped the object from the mud and started to clean it off.

Though, as she did, her heart started to race as the murky water is stained with more muck a the mud is knocked from the object. When she was done, to her utter shock and dismay, she held a funerary boat. Sweat beaded on her face and she almost dropped it. Within the small hut shrine of the boat a dark red candle flickered with life as a black flame sat atop the wick. "Mu-mu..." is stuttered as she stepped back from the water's edge. The dark flame danced in the center of her red eyes, drawing the young girl into its ebb and flow while it flickered in the still air. 

"Love is both virtue and vice. It is a barrier and a blinder. Love is one of the most dangerous of emotions a human can have. It can be a driving force for good or the evil that leads one down the path of destruction. Wars have been fought in the name of love. The world has been bettered in it's name too. You girl, what will you be able to say about it? For now it clouds your very judgement and you know it not."​
The words were minor now as the flame seemed to eat away at Akane's soul, slowly she was drifting into a slumber, a soft lullaby to close her eyes by. "Your too slow Akane." She felt her body growing numb and her hands turning clammy. Her head nodded back then forward as she tried to fight the sleep. Her sister merely watched her with a curious look as her gray eyes turned a demonic red. Her fur tattered as flesh started to show through her once plush pelt. Skin rotted and bone protruded  purified flesh as the hound stood to her feet. Dark black drool seeped from between broken teeth as the wolf snarled viciously and started to stalk closer to the young girl. The dark flame danced in her eyes and she was painfully oblivious to the danger at hand. 

"Akane WACTH OUT!"

[color=#F2400]"!"[/color]

Eyes snapping wide the young girl froze in place, "Akane, are you sure you're fine. I've been hollering at you forever it seems." her sister states while sitting before her. The wolf acted like she wanted to get up but instead kept her seat whimpering at the redhead's strange behavior. Relaxing a bit, the ten year old's hands loose their hold and the boat falls from her hands, "NO!" is screamed as she went to try and catch it, as it was bad to be disrespectful to the dead. She, however, was too late and it crashed into the ground. Her eyes widen as they are glued to it. She takes  pause however and pulls away from it. On the ground lay a small child's doll. She swallowed hard as she backed away. The blonde wool hair matted in mud made her feel uneasy. How? Her whole body trembled as she got closer to the edge of the small stream. "AKANE! MOVE!"

Behind the child two eyes floated for a singular instant before it is followed with the scaly hide of an alligator. Akane releases a started cry of terror as her sister bolts into action. The wolf's teeth tear into the redhead's shirt as she is pulled from the maw of certain death. The two hit the mud and roll from the monster as he slammed toward them. Seeing that the effort would be too much as the girls ran from it, the perfect predator slides back beneath the surface of the murky waters. "What is in your head today Akane, you almost got yourself killed! What would I have told MOM!" is howled. Akane trembled as the murky water rippled as the monstrous alligator vanishes completely. "Akane are you listening!?" is barked as the girl rocked heavily in place.

"Love is blinding you and if you cannot see the dangers that are clearly before you. How do you hope to deal with the dangers that wait just below the water's placid surface?"​
-CRUNCH!-

"AH!" 

The young girl yelp in pain as her sister bit into her arm, not enough to draw blood. Just enough to get her attention and pull her from her stupor. "Akane, we need to go home. If you are going to be this dazed out here we shouldn't stay. Ellesmere is home, but it's dangerous if you're not paying attention to what you're doing." is barked. Akane's eyes cut from her sister. The wolf was right and she sighed rubbing where she'd been bit. "Maybe you're right Mizuirono." is replied. Putting her hands on the ground she starts to pull herself to her knees. Like with the mud, the grass that ran through her fingers just didn't feel right. She shrugs it off though, she was probably getting sick. Like her mother worried when she first woke. Pulling some of the blades from the earth as she stood, she looked at them. Usually they smelled of a warm summer day, but now it was nothing. Just a bland scent of greenery on the canvas that the world was painted. 

Holding her hand up, she allowed the grass that was plucked from the earth to drop, it was almost an eerie calm on the air, no wind blew even the song birds that normally called the trees home this time of year were gone. Looking around Akane felt like her head was in a fog that she couldn't shake. Like she was in a waking dream and couldn't come too. "Maybe I just need to rest, you're right Mizuirono. Lets go home.", "Well, color me surprised that you are listening to me for once." what could be mistaken for a sheepish smiled seemed to cross the wolf's muzzle. Akane shook her head, "I'm not that bad." 

"♫Here's a lullaby to close your eyes♪. (good-bye)
♪It was always you that I despised. I don't feel enough for you to cry♫. (oh well)
♫Here's a lullaby to close your eyes.♪ (good-bye, good-bye)

Akane turned, her eyes were full of confusion. She didn't see anyone, but her voice seemed to sing all the same. "Nozomi?" is asked softly while she took a step toward the deeper swamp. Wasn't she supposed to be training with Hisao? "NOZOMI?!" she was a bit more panicked, she never heard her sister sing before, let alone so sadly. 

"♪You lie silent there before me, your tears they mean nothing to me.♫
♫The wind howling at the window, the love you never gave me♪ ... ...

♪I give to you.♫"

It had to be her, Akane knew it had to be. Why was she here? Where was her brother? Did something happen? Worry sat across Akane's lips while she started to walk toward the water's edge and the beast that almost ate her moments ago. "Akane! What are you talking about!" the wolf was worried now as she ran up to her. "Nozomi, can't you hear her singing?" is asked. "What? Wait, where are you going?"

"Open your eyes Akane Hyūga, allow in the light that will heal your tattered soul."​
"It's a secret that stains our family even still, you have to believe me when I tell you this. Our father he ... ..."​









​


----------



## Olivia (Nov 16, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
Day of Reckoning
_____________________________

I couldn't believe that I had allowed myself to think like that, to dream like that, but truth be told somewhere inside of me I felt that it was possible, it was a possible reality. I placed my white dress on the ground and picked up my old undergarments; Lily was surprisingly being really nice to me, maybe because I was leaving and she wanted to drive me out faster, but her attitude towards me was surprisingly compliant. Earlier she told me that I could use a pair of her clothes to wear, as my white dress wasn't suitable for the mission, and now she's allowing me to change in her room. In truth, I felt grateful.

The clothes she left out was a black t-shirt and black cargo pants; they looked like they were ripped straight from Raiken's wardrobe and transformed into female versions of the clothes. Regardless this wasn't a mission where fashion was something I had to worry about. We were breaking into Fuzengakure after the assault, what kind of ramifications this would hold I had no idea, I just wanted to do what was best and complete the mission with quick accuracy.

After putting on her clothes I reached out to the door but then hesitated; Raiken would be out there. I'm sure he was worried or concerned over me but I couldn't bare to have him feel that way about me. Now when I heard his voice, felt his touch, I shuddered. Why did it come to this? I put myself into this position, it was my fault. Then why did I project it onto him? Was it because I didn't trust him or something else entirely? Truth be told I felt violated, and while he didn't do it physically, I felt my dream could just be some sort of foretelling. Taking a quick breath of air I turned the doorknob and made my way into the main room, turning my focus away from anyone else besides Lily.

"Thanks for letting me use your clothes and your room Lily."

"Yeah, don't mention it."

She walked right past me and left me looking at the only ones left in the room, Saya, Rue, and Raiken. My eyes immediately fell upon Raiken but I looked away, I couldn't look at him, not after all I have said, and not after what happened. Even if it wasn't real I couldn't get it out of my head, it's the only thing I could think about when my eyes fell upon him. Raiken, confused about what happened just moments ago, asked:

"You two seem closer than normal."

It took me a second to realize what he had meant. My mind was so focused on Raiken that I couldn't even begin to think about Lily. I still didn't look at him but I thought it over; in the past I tried to be friendly to her so why was it different now? Well, multiple reasons were going through my head but I just found the best one to say.

"I just think we're...past all of it."

Saya rolled her eyes, knowing the real reason why Lily was acting this way towards me. With her laptop in hand she turned around and walked towards her room. I could tell that she was anxious to work on the matters at hand to find the Unmarked, but before returning to her room she turned back to the two of us and remarked:

"Listen, I know that you have something going on between the two of you, but don't let it over take the mission. We may only have one shot at this and the train arrives in fifteen minutes. We need good results."

Saya then resided herself into her room, shutting the door. I knew that they were going to hunt the other lead here in Konoha, so I was wondering what she was going to do in her room but thought that it wasn't worth thinking about. Using logic for Saya's actions didn't work out for most of the time. I looked over to the other two, where Rue had a worried expression on her face.

"I hope that I don't make things worse between you two."

She admitted so innocently. Her voice sprang me out of my selfconsciousnesses, making me realize that we weren't the center of attention, and that we did have a serious mission we had to attend to. I went to go console Rue, but Raiken seemed to beat me to the punch. He knelled down to the young girl, admitting:

"This isn't your fault nor can you escalate things. Even I don't know what's the problem so I don't think I could escalate it."

I knew where he was getting at, he wanted to know everything, to fix everything between us, but he couldn't fix this. It wasn't him that did it, but it was something I could envision him doing. We've talked it over before and I made it clear not to do it until I was ready, but then that dream...I couldn't handle it. His possible actions, it made me sick. 

"It's because there's nothing to talk about."

"That's rich coming from the girl that kept insisting yesterday that we talk to each other. What changed?"

"_You_ didn't do anything, so _please_ stop asking me about it!"

I freaked out, I couldn't handle this. All sound escaped the room after my statement, no one wanting to say anything after my declaration. After about a moment Raiken relaxed, knowing that for now he'd just have to ignore me. He looked to Rue claiming:

"If you're all ready to go then we should head out, we shouldn't waste any more time than necessary."

I started to calm my breath and relax after Raiken turned his attention away from me, I was happy in a sense. I felt like I could be around him as long as he wasn't fixated on me. I truly just needed time to gather my thoughts but it was obvious that chance wasn't going to come any time soon, so I decided it would be best to just hang back as Raiken and Rue walked in front of me.

The walk to the train station was rather quiet, but luckily we made it there in time. Raiken, having pinpointed the event to sometime last night, decided it was best not to push it further for right now. It would be a conflict they had to deal with, but not one that needed to be showcased right now. Maybe things just had to get better between the two of them before he could solve this riddle. As soon as the train arrived Raiken put down the money for the three of us and we made our way into the train. Unlike my first train ride with Raiken, this one once we made our way to our cabin he left to go get a breath of fresh air. Rue turned her attention to me before asking:

"Why are Raiken and you not talking?"

"I said I didn't want to talk about it."

"But he seems confused and I think he just wants to make everything better."

"I said I didn't want to talk about it."

"You two came home late last night, did that have anything to do with it?"

"I said I don't want to talk about it!"

I yelled at the girl, whose eyes were big and sorrowful. It was a strange sight to see this girl so teared up, but it was obvious that she didn't like seeing Raiken and I fight, and me yelling at the poor girl made the situation even worse. I took a deep breath and admitted:

"I-...I'm sorry Rue, I just, I'm stupid. Raiken and I had a stupid argument last night, and now it has infected my dreams and now that's the only thing I can think about."

Rue's expression changed slightly, she didn't look happy per say, but she definitely didn't seem sad. She actually had a look of curiosity on her face as I uttered my words. I thinks he was just happy that I was speaking up.

"What was the dream about?"

"The dream? I don't think that's appropriate for you to know."

"Why?"

I went to speak out the reasons, but then the though crossed my mind, she was trying to get me to speak. Despite being young, I think she figured that having me talk would let me relieve my emotions and everything would be good between Raiken and I. I wasn't so optimistic but I figured I could give it a chance. After a long pause, I decided to tell her.

"Well, you might be too young to know this but since you're so eager to know I'll tell you anyways. There are different steps in a romantic relationship, or milestones I should say. Like holding hands, hugging, and kissing. Kissing is the farthest milestone I've reached, but Raiken, being older and more experienced has, um, advanced further. This further step is a bit scary, but I can tell he wants to go to it. I just don't feel ready though, but in my dream he forced it upon me, and I can't help but feel that's the next thing he'll do."

I finally admitted out loud. Rue looked at me, with the same confused look she was giving me earlier, almost as if she didn't understand my problem.

"Well what's the problem? It's just a dream and Raiken is an amazing big brother, he would never do something like that! We all have nightmares but we continue on from them, don't let it affect you and Raiken as I love it when I see you two close together!"

Rue put down her real feelings on the subject and to be honest it touched me. I really wished it were as simple as saying it was just a dream, but truth be told I had to be more foregoing about the subject. She was right, it was a nightmare and everyone has them, sometimes we just have to pick ourselves up and move on. I wasn't sure if I would be able to do that immediately, but I feel her words really touched me.

"Thanks Rue, I'll try to do just that." 
​


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2014)

NORTH
THE BATTLE OF IWAGAKURE'S GAUNTLET

_________________________________​ 










​ The tigers growled belligerently as the petite Murasaki slammed her palm marked with blood on the ground, her chestnut brown eyes fixated on a cautious North. She reveled in playing with her opponent's emotions during the heat of battle and the young Hozuki was to be no exception. In fact, after what North had done to her, Murasaki was going to put extra effort into making her suffer._*ボーン!!*_
 BOOM!!​ 
Fluffy white smoke emerged from the grass as an intricate black seal spiraled out from Murasaki's palm. Careful not to be caught in yet another smoke screen, North skipped backwards with her loyal water tigers by her side. She needn't wait for the smoke to clear as what Murasaki had summoned soon became apparent.

It wasn't a dog, a tiger or any animal for that matter. It was a twenty foot iron structure that resembles a closet, with two doors decorated with elaborate pure gold markings that form into a ferocious dragon reminiscent of a traditional oriental design. Murasaki stands proudly next to her summoning, tilting her head slightly.

"Wondering what it is, ne?" 

"Of course. It's not your conventional summon, is it?" North responded half-heartedly, wiping the sweat from a brow. She hated to admit it but she was scared; not of her enemy, but of losing.

"Meet Yobuko-chan. Say hello, Yobuko-chan ♡"

To North's surprise, the black metal construction actually _spoke_. It made a low, rumbling noise akin to that of a starving stomach, hungry for food. If she wasn't confused already, she's _bewildered_ now.

"Did that thing just growl?"

"Yobuko-chan's very hungry. Want to guess what he eats, ne?"

A sinister smile crosses her face of innocence, her brunette bangs casting a dark shadow across her eyes. She looked straight at North as she provides the stomach-churning answer.

"People, ne ♡"

The most mannered blue-haired girl gulped, examining the summoning once more. Now she thought about it, Murasaki was beginning to show the textbook signs of a sociopath or even a psychopath. It makes perfect sense that her personal summon is a living and breathing iron gate that devours humans. 

Now, there was no more time for pre-battle chatter. Murasaki formed the one-handed seal of the tiger with her other hand pressed against the structure. It began to make that rumbling sound once again, only this time the golden bolt keeping the gates sealed begins to unlock itself, allowing the black metal gates to slowly open. As she prepared herself, North grabbed a clear look at the darkness that lies beneath the gates, expecting to see some sharp jaws or something that would be used for devouring humans. To her disappointment somewhat, there was nothing; there was just darkness, _pure black darkness_.

Then, Murasaki caught her off guard by uttering a command.

"_*Tokihanatsu! Rensa no Yobuko!*_" 

Five gold chains spring forth from the darkness, each seemingly endless in length and comparable to a sewer pipe in size. North immediately began moving acrobatically across the plains, performing clever cartwheels and fast flips to avoid being ensnared by the attack. Meanwhile, she commanded her own 'summons' to attack Murasaki at all costs, figuring if she is distracted enough the jutsu may break. 

The tigers lunged for Murasaki, flanking her on each side with their solid water jaws wide open, ready to tear into her flesh. With a sharp kick, she thrusts her leg through the first, turning it into a puddle of water before bringing both of her legs around to drop kick the second. As their watery remains soaked into the grass, Murasaki looked at a sweating North who was preoccupied with avoiding the golden chains. 

"My oh my! You're a hard one to put down, ne!"

"Don't take your eyes off me for even a _second!_"

Was yelled in response as North sidestepped out of the way, the sharp-pointed chain lodging itself into the ground. Now wedged between rocks, she used it as a platform, running across it to get close to Murasaki. The young kunoichi was impressed with her opponent's move but was disappointed by how naive she was to think it would be _that_ easy. Reaching into her pouch, she pulled out a selection of shuriken and tossed them straight towards the girl who used her watery hair to soak them up. She pushed forward, dropping the blades from her hair before leaping into the air with a kunai firmly in her grip.

Murasaki was right in her grasp, ready to be slain by North's blade. The girl fought well but this was the end. In the end, North was the superior kunoichi and she was going to be the one to walk away from here victorious---

_*ザク*_
 STAB
​
North's movements came to a halt, just footsteps from Murasaki. She'd been impaled by two of the golden chains simultaneously, going straight through her torso and passing through critical areas. 

"See how easy that was, ne?"

"Yes..." Her bangs overshadowing her face, she began to laugh to herself. It was a very subtle laughter, almost a giggle. "Yes, I see it clearly." That was when Murasaki noticed there was no blood on her body or anywhere for that matter, but it was too late. North thrust herself forward and plunged her kunai into Murasaki's shoulder, missing her heart by inches. As the young girl fell, so did the chains, retracting into the gates which locked itself shut again. Now she had Murasaki pinned to the floor, she kept the kunai wedged in her chest while she clawed at North's face, trying to force her off.

"H-How!? How did you survive that...!?"

"See how easy that was? Turning myself into water. I went straight through your attack. Your chains were trying to hit a fish in an ocean."

"*Idiot!* You haven't seen the best of Murasaki yet!"

"Oh shut up, I'm getting tired of you."

North dug the blade even further into the girl who screamed in agony.

"Now are you gonna be a good girl, pack up your toys and run away?"

"Get off me!"

"Are you!?"

Murasaki relented, panicking from the pain as she nodded along, anything to relieve the pain. North climbed off of her, leaving the kunai wedged in as to not cause severe blood loss. As instructed, Murasaki canceled her summoning and began running off into the distance, stumbling along and even tripping over herself a few times.


----------



## Harth (Nov 16, 2014)

Jotai Nojo

Keeping his eyes on the "spiderman" weirdo Jotai tried to chase him in Kodas direction running as fast as he could to keep up. While running after the man he saw the train passing by on the streets with Koda on it. trying to chase the "spiderman" freak Jotai chased him into the direction of the train for Koda to intercept them, while the "spiderman' continued in his swings Jotai noticed this swing the man seemed to be messing with his jacket when he.... DEAR GOD. The "spiderman" had taken off his trench coat revealing his socks...and gloves....and mask.... and nothing anyone wanted to see. seeing this Jotai's eyes started to burn as he continued to try and chase him to Koda. 

Noticing a bend at the train rails up ahead he went on to the opposite building side the nude man was flying through to get him to the turn. being careful to not stare directly at IT Jotai kept track of  were he was. keeping to the building to bring him to the train . at the building by the bend of the track with the upcoming train Jotai counted on the man trying to make a quick swing off the corner to get away. while we approached the screams of bystanders on the streets below grew ever more present as the man flew by yelling for peoples attention. When they got to the turn the man had thrown his rope spider goo thing at the building. Right then Koda had started trowing shurikens at it missing a few then cutting the rope completely. As the man lost his balance he recovered and went into a flying kick at Koda. Jotai used this distraction to use his secret ability, and yelling at the top of his lunges he spoke " Super Dynamic Chou Giga Shenron Mega Ultra Super Monster Kick". Hitting the man on the side of his ribs with both feet sent him flying into the trains top.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 16, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 15*


It was finally over, or so Hado thought. Before the bolt of lightning could connect, the ice construct was broken effortlessly by Meari, and then in a blur the woman dodged the attack. The bolt continued to travel before hitting a wall, causing a small explosion. How did she do it, there was no way she demonstrated that strength and speed earlier during the fight. Was she holding back this much power? No... She wasn't.

"That's..." Taneda stopped as Ren finished the sentence for him.

"Kurata's tattoo. She just got an exceptional boost in power." Ren got into a fighting stance, his eyes glued on Meari like a hawk. Hado on the other hand was confused... Who was Kurata? 

"The show isn't over." The woman vanished, but this time however Ren could still sense her chakra. She had teleported to that mirror the group of shinobi saw when they were first sent here. The very same mirror that her chakra was imbued with. Hado and Taneda followed Ren's league as he rushed over to the mirror, and when they arrived they saw Meari in the reflection, her tattoos glowing a bright red. "Too late."

The mirror shattered on its own, and Meari fell to the ground. Ren would've striked then, but the broken shards of the mirror had begun to float into the air. The three shinobi watched bewildered... Suddenly each floating shard had impaled Meari, impaling her skin at high speeds as she laughed. *"This is how I got my title... The Chimamire Meari"* 



Suddenly with the wave of one hand, another mirror formed. The three not wanting to be caught in a genjutsu had begun to make some distance away from her, but this mirror served another purpose. Her reflection had begun to step out of the mirror, only for there to be another reflection. Reflection by reflection it walked out, and before Ren, Taneda, and Hado knew it... They stood before a dozen Meari's.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 17, 2014)

Aurora Adachi
Opposing Reverie
__________________________________​

The situation became silent, only the whimpers of a small child and the restraint of a larger one where all that the image portrayed. You grip her withing your arms, did you feel identified? Did your emotions stirred because this child whom you now grasps within your arms, embracing her despair as to shackles the negativity, remind your of a past you yourself have hated? What moved you to this compassion which you yourself are foreign to it? Was it a grimmer of your own humanity outshining your sense of duty? The repressed positivism and altruism every human being forgets to feed throughout the course of their life time. Syllogistic girl... She who thought too much is now under the working of her own, overpowered emotions. Such has been your life... Thoughtful, yet impulsive. A moment you could lay under a veil of gentleness and focus, but much like a flame, the moment gasoline is spread, your fire burn all in its path.

"Are you merely sympathetic because of a shared history. Or maybe because she reminds you or you. Maybe because you haven't taken a closer look. Life is complicated, and the more you grow the more you realize that the responsibilities that are placed upon us are not always of our choosing. A hated father, a lonesome child, a void mother. Forgotten upon the annals of time, like a whisk of dust... Once the winds picks up you will never see it again. Many like them, never the same." 

The man stood at the opposite edge of the room, hands crossed as he leaned on the wall that would help him with a clearer view of what was outside. Entranced with the illusion of the two, the blue haired girl embracing the other. In reality this was but a mutual need, a necessity for both fragmented souls. Her's was one that broke long ago, one that had the stain of blood within her blade earlier than most. Confronted with forced that had dulled her senses, that had forced her to forget her own humanity. Soul fragment themselves in numerous way, fears manifest themselves upon such fragmentation, ferment themselves with the secrecy mankind places on them, always searching for an escape, for a method to reveal itself within the light. But the solitude that many embrace, that many welcome with open arm merely feed into this darkness. Making it grow, increasing its size. 

"Your sword, the representation of your facade. What would do without it? Without such tool to help through life. Clinging to such an item... the blood of which stains its steal is not due to the lives you've take. But of your soul you've poured into it. Why continue, when a rusted blade is all you have to defend yourself from what you yourself have repressed throughout your life time. Can you confront that which binds you with a swing of your all mighty sword?"

Mankind forgets at times to admit they're weak. Through such fear of admitting their fears does one negate their own true strength. Just like we fear to lose a love one. The tears that crossed this child's eyes are a truth she had been baring, the bane of a life of happiness she so horridly lost. So unfairly placed to bare upon her shoulder. The raw nature of her truth made manifest into the form of tears. This was but a fraction of thing we as people hide withing out guard, clapped withing our arms held tightly because in truth we are afraid of having what's left of our true selves broken. We don't want to release the burden because it gives us closure. Even if the memory hurts, and even if the thought appeared that you'd rather forget... You keep it hidden within yourself. 

"What if you lost everything again?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 17, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
Red Ribbon Mystery
PART 20

____________________​
Ren gritted his teeth. This had gotten ugly quite fast; both literally and figuratively. Meari was already strong enough, but with the tattoo activated, her chakra level had soared to new heights. "_I don't want to have to use it in front of the others, but... at this rate, I might have to._" He shifted into a defensive stance, in preparation for the inevitable offensive from the clones. None of them were nearly as strong as the mercenary herself, but they made up for it with sheer numbers. 

The clones charged as a collective unit, and Taneda was the first to spring to action. With a quick circular twirl of his fingers, the solid concrete became viscous cement. Each doppelganger froze, rooted to the spot as the cement began to congeal and solidify at their ankles. Nonplussed, they abandoned the charge, raising their arms.

The hairs on Ren's spine shot up in alarm. "They're going to shoot something. Taneda, quick!" He roared, arm already in motion.

Taneda nodded and immediately entered a quick sequence of seals. Tiger, horse, tiger, snake. Extending his right arm forward, he felt a slight thorn of pain ripple around his shoulder already as he once again called upon the powers of the Senju clan. The cells were still a foreign presence in his body, and every so often a dull pain would still run through his arm, but he'd gotten more used to it at this point. At the very least, it wasn't crippling anymore.

"Mokuton: Daijurin no Jutsu!"

From the shoulder downwards, his arm turned into multiple thick branches of wood. The fabled ability of Hashirama Senju, hailed to be one of the most sought after kekkei genkai in the world. Like the strands of the DNA which Taneda's right arm was imbued with, they intertwined with each other at first. Then, willed by Taneda's consciousness, they split apart into four prongs of wooden spears, impaling four of the glass clones. 

Simultaneously, the other eight attacked. Sharpened shards of glass erupted from their palms, spinning and throwing reflections around the air as the light refracted through the projectiles. Ren moved in front of Hado, followed closely by three lanterns.

"San Rippōtai: Shōheki Keisei!"

The glass shuriken collided against the triangular barrier of chakra. Ren's defense and shook slightly under the force of the attack, but held steady and withstood. Hado exhaled in relief. He had no defensive jutsu of himself, and so many glass shuriken at once would have surely cut him to ribbons. 

"Than--"

"Get back!" Ren roared, but it was too late.

The broken glass danced in the air, gleaming under the ambient rays of the lanterns, gave a sizzle, then exploded. The barrier buckled and shattered apart instantly under the force, smoke enveloping and washing over both Ren and Hado in the wake of Meari's hidden attack. 

"Ren-san! Hado-san!" Taneda called into the darkness, his arm retracting from the wooden structure. He rushed over, and then paused as the smoke began to clear itself. His expression turned from one of worry to one of analytical curiosity. 

Sparks danced and lightning sung. A coat of raiton sparkled around Ren's soot covered body as he braced himself on all fours, hair slicked back in static. The Kirigakure shinobi stood behind Ren, eyes staring at his team-mate incredulously. It had all happened a bit too fast for Hado to fully make out what had happened. However, from what he could see, the Houki seems to have softened the explosion for the both of them at the last second with some sort of full body raiton while at the same time ingesting some sort of pill. 

​
Ren rose from his crouch slowly, two dark circles fading onto the skin below his eyes. His vision fixated itself onto Meari, but he spoke to Taneda. "I'll take care of her. You two keep the clones at bay," he ordered. 

The Senju looked at Hado, then slowly turned to his friend. He was still curious about what it was that Ren seems to have done himself, but reluctantly, Taneda forced himself to focus on the situation at hand. Digging into his pocket, he pulled out a soldier pill and tossed it over to Ren. 

"Take this. It should help restore some of your missing chakra," he said.

Ren caught it out of the air and immediately popped it into his mouth. A small warmth filled his body, but it was quickly assimilated into the dazzling circulation of energy which roared through his body from redan. The Houki gave a crack of his neck, then flickered forward.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
To Learn To Howl Again I
The More Things Change They Don’t*

You know for the first time since I became a shinobi I think that I've finally come to grips with a key fact I had been running from. You see one of the functions of this job is that I am going to have to kill people and that never ever sat right with me. I wasn't about callously taking the life of others... given my not so recent past I could understand how it's a bit hypocritical. Let's get this out of the way; the person that spurred me to cross my moral boundaries was a puppeteer from Fuzen named Satoshi. 

From the very beginning he had told me the truth of this world and I resented him for it, and at the end of the day when I had the chance to save his life I let him die. The most ironic element of it all was that my antithesis was one of if not the only influential person in my life who hadn't lied to me. Now I wasn't endorsing his brand of needless murder or the ultraviolent tinted glasses he saw the world through. My designs were not necessarily in the killing of men, but I knew that if I was going to go down the road I was on then a change within myself was necessary.

That's not to say that I was about to pervert the memories of my loved ones by letting an all-consuming thirst for vengeance overcome me. I don't think I have that in me even after everything, but I need to be different. I don't want to call it a metamorphosis or even evolution but The Hound of Justice can't just be the nickname I have to make it a reality. Mom, Mei, Sakura, all of Spoon Island deserved justice so they could be at peace. I was going to tear out the throats of all the monsters responsible for the Spoon Island incident. 

Now you can call that a rationalization of my anger and grief but that would ignore the fact that I had first hand experience of the damage that monsters could cause, I knew how they could burn a person's life leaving nothing but a pile of ash, I knew how they let their darkness distort their humanity into something wretched that didn't deserve to walk this earth. 

I'm not the first person that ever gotten a raw deal. The entire time I've been wrestling with these thoughts I've been running toward an avalanche of hellfire and brimstone. The cards I've been dealt suck but at least at the moment I wasn't the target of a crime syndicate whose recent attempt on my life included the use of a bomb. See I'm not completely jaded, I just found the silver lining in this rather dire situation. Now full disclosure I didn't think I'd be running toward an explosion, but I knew my target was pretty fiery in her own right and that the explosion might have been easier to deal with. You see part of taking down monsters meant communing with lesser ones and that was my original objective before everything went all baboomkabooshhhh. Make contact with Konoha's Big Red Beast to gain some intelligence on her family's potential business partners wasn't as simple as it sounded. The situation, needless to say had gone from 0 to 100, real quick, real fucking quick. 

To get there faster I took the high roads, bouncing off the rooftops and zooming toward the veil of fire. The explosion forced me to use my full speed, it was imperative I got to the beast before the proper authorities or worse the people who had tried to blow her up. It was broad daylight but the second Gate of Dying Will, the Mist Gate, had a shimmering effect that somewhat distorted my appearance especially from a distance. I needed the cover of anonymity at least until I knew what I was up against. As I got to the blast point I took a bird's eye view from an adjacent edifice noting that my hustle paid off. Having arrived before anyone else I was still uneasy about disengaging my second gate. I somersaulted off the building bounding off the ground like a pogo stick as I sped to the smoky rubble of what was once the monster's dwelling.

I was going to have to stop doing that, if I slipped just once and called her a monster to her face then I'd probably end up like a used up tube of toothpaste. That was one of the ironies of the mons.. I mean Marietta; she had a reputation as a bit of a bully but didn't want to be called as such. Kind of screwed up to think about in this moment as I checked the charred remains of her home, but I was pretty certain she lived so it wasn't like I was speaking ill of the dead, at least in mind.  From everything I knew about her this wouldn't have been enough to kill her.

*CRUNCH*

The fire raged wildly and indiscriminately but it was somewhat contained by all of the bedrock. The explosion looked somewhat worse than it actually was as I had no real difficulty with the smoke or the flames. I could hear movement beneath a pile of tumult, the crunch of the char rubbing against itself as something rustled about. I shot over toward it immediately noticing that a support beam was atop what was a pretty substantial pile of the rubble. My first instinct was to move in but again my target wasn't an ordinary human and well you didn't just wander into a wounded beasts cave without a word. 

"Marietta!"

I shouted at the top of my lungs unsure of what her situation was. Being at the epicenter of the explosion she was probably knocked for a loop and disoriented so I chose my next words carefully...

"I'm a friend of Hisash-bro. I'm here to help you get outta..."

I was cut off by the resounding vociferation of a mighty roar. Marietta burst out of her sedimentary prison tossing the support beam and the rubble off her as if she was throwing off her covers and ready to start the day. Dust and silica floated about as she whipped her long raven black hair from side to side in what seemed like slow motion. Truthfully, and stick with me here because I know I spent a lot of time describing her as a monster, in a very weird way she was kind of like a mermaid. 

Popping up from underneath the sea of scorched earth, her tan olive skin glistening with sweat, and her mighty gazobas bouncing uninhibited as the explosion ruined the elastic band of their lacy captors. So yea looking at her all dirty, sweaty, and dusty with the boobs and everything pretty much made me forget why exactly I was there. 

As we locked eyes I should have probably explained on the spot why I was there as to avoid any confusion, but I'm Zellous Kazama, and after the cool opening monologue it was pretty much destined that I would say something foolish in the presence of a sexy girl... You see as I looked her over my line of sight was drawn where it shouldn't have been and while my intentions were innocent well why don’t you all listen to the words that are about to fall out of my stupid mouth...

"Yo girl is that crotch sweat?"​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 17, 2014)

*Rosuto & Hanekawa*

Rosuto sat at the edge of a balcony, resting his back while he gazed at the nightly view. His feet swayed back and forward. Its been awhile since the world was silent, peaceful. His mind didn't cycle through his regular thought pattern, it was truly soothing. His summon, Hanekawa Tsubasa, also known as Kuragone sat next to him at the opposite side of the small balcony. Witnessing the glistening moon surrounded by the millions of stars, adorning the quiet evening with their luscious gleam. Her pearly white hair swayed at the pattern of the breeze, cool trickling his flesh with tender soothing.

"When was the last time you were so at calm? I've yet to have seen such a particular expression on your face."

She said at the view of Rosuto's mien, his usual frown composed of a furrowed brow and menacing glare had evaporated from his face. Now a simple neutral stare towards nowhere. His eye, sapphire like the ocean on a lit moonlight were exposing their gleam. The usual weight he'd burden himself with had dropped from his shoulders. A sigh escaped him and he answered with a low, exhausted tone.

"It happens once in a blue moon." 

He responded without much emotion behind it. 

"I see..." No other words could come of her mouth. Rosuto was always silent, pondering, moving around without much stopping. He couldn't be arsed to be calm, to wait for something. His action were immediate and relentless. So to witness something like this was rather... odd. But not in a negative sense. Viewing him in this light was different but not necessarily unwelcomed.  

"Hey, Ross... You seem kinda out of it." 

"Hmm? Yeah, I guess."

"...Wanna talk about it?" 

Rosuto turned his gaze, returning to its usual. Menacing glare, with furrowed brow and intense aura placed behind it. Something which made her release a smile as a retort. Analyzing her features, Rosuto couldn't help but notice the effect of such an action, leading to nothing, seems she was keen on knowing what was going across his head. But it was useless to talk about it, since if she truly wanted to know she would simply read his thoughts and emotions. Part of their link was this fact, bit her eyes marked him, preying for him to say what he was feeling. Rosuto's usual glare dropped and a breath was inhaled. 

Upon a slow exhale he looked up at the moon and began to speak.

"It's tiring."

"What is?"

"This. This life. This facade. This everything. I promised many people but all those were taken by the wind. Soon I found myself lying and stealing, killing without remorse and nullifying all the relationships I had."

"Setsuko Amaya?" 

The name escaped Hanekawa's mouth. As if wording something that came with its share of thorns. And she was right, at the hearing of the name Rosuto couldn't seem to help diving deeper into thought. It was a fragile subject, but he needed to at least tell her about it. Be it for their new companionship or due to his necessity to released the burden from his chest.

"I put myself in this situation where if you see I throw aside all type of relationships. Not because it a path I follow or because I hate these people I've met... It's merely because, well, I'm afraid of involving them."

"But yet you're not afraid to kill the many dozens that dare trample your path."

"I know... I never said it was correct what I do. That's why I decided to fight them equally."

"Wouldn't that mean adding another burden on your shoulders?"

"...Yeah. I talk big, I walk tough and I fight to the best of my abilities. But if you compare me to any of the others I've faced I'm leagues behind. I'm creative, but I'm not strong. I was never strong, and I simply put on a show. Theatrically so, so that when I face them they think they're facing a madman, when in reality they're facing someone who doesn't even know who he is." 

"I get it. You're too afraid of loosing them, so your placing the blame entirely on your shoulders. So until you have defeated this Mao, you plan on following a path of solitude." 

"Nobody would walk this path with me. And honestly I don't want them too. This is my problem and the last thing I want is for... my friends to get involved." 

"Do you think they consider you a friend?"

"Probably not."

"Zyana? Kirisaki? Satoshi? Tachibana? Minae? And their parents?"

"I haven't heard of Zyana. Kirisaki has Raiken at her side so I don't need to care much for her. Satoshi is alive. If I don't see him in the next few months it'll be because fortune leads us astray of because he was capture and executed promptly. Tachibana... I'll face him eventually and Minae as well. And I can't say I won't throw my punches. But even if I do, I'll end up victorious."

Hanekawa sighs...

"That's only because the same incident with Setsuko will happen... You're not allowed to lose yet." 

"And I doubt that they're capable enough to take out that man. I've been building myself for the moment, but even so I feel I'm miles away from my goal."

"...Why don't you ask for help?"

"I have you at my side now. And you're the only one that can truly help me around this thing." 

Hanekawa although happy to hear those words, sighed. She knew that he didn't believed that, a tinge of himself hesitated when saying it. He didn't want to admit it due to the fear of losing himself again. Like at that time two years ago. When he blinded himself and killed his first person, all in a lashed out fury after witnessing his mother die. He fought admirably and unknown if it was skill of luck, he emerged victorious. 

"You know what I think?"

"Hmm?"

"Why don't you try the middle ground? I mean I don't want you to get all close with these girls and all, but I mean you need at least trust them. Even this Akaya fellow whom you seem to hold remorse towards."

"So you're saying I should trust potential psychos?"

"You're not too far off Mr. Working-For-The-Jashin-Pope."

"Fair enough."

"You're not gonna do it..."

"No. Next time we meet, I'll be closer to a battle to the death. Especially for those two..."


----------



## Kei (Nov 17, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]
_​


The woman, who stood in front of her, was in a league of her own, and Kei felt that just by being around her. She stood like a wrecking force, as if nothing the world could do could damage that beauty of hers. It wasn?t the world that revolved around the sun. The world revolved around her, and she knew it, that type of narcissism could almost choke a person if not in the right hands. Durga ran her fingers through her hair, and folded her arms before looking down at Kei.

?Be nice, play nice, and in the end nice things will come to you.? Durga laughed causing Kei to bite her inner cheek, ?If it was that simple, we would all be holding hands and singing gospel, but it?s nowhere near that. There no amount of good you can do, which can balance out the corrupt core, we call this world, and you need to realize that.?

?Stop setting yourself on fire for people! Stop breaking off a piece of you anytime someone asks for it!?


Kei looked at Durga bright red eyes looking down at her, judging her, and tearing her logic apart. The words that the woman told her were sharp and didn?t hold any tact. She was completely stepping on her and grinding her into the ground. As if she threw something cherished dear to her, and after it broke, the finishing touch was her heel grinding on it. 

Everything Kei worked on and believed in was right underneath her feet.  Her history, her beliefs, and her overall attitude, Durga was out to crush it all, and leave her in a shell. That was the only thing that Kei could see the woman accomplishing.  Though those words sat on her soul, and stung each time she thought about it. It made her stomach turn and twist, she felt as though someone was exposing her insides and spiting on them.

?Be humble, but don?t be too humble, be confident, but if it makes other people uncomfortable then you are doing something wrong.? Durga shrugged her shoulders before looking down at the girl, ?Doing all these checks and balances because you don?t want the people around you to think you are bitch, but realizing being a nice girl don?t get you what you want.?

Durga walked in front of her, and when she did Kei realized how much difference between the two was. Durga was a woman, aged and beautiful, her face held a stoic beauty that Kei couldn?t really grasp. The world was cruel to her but instead of breaking and bending, it seemed as though she was the one that got stronger. She was the one that crushed the world in her palm, and Kei took all that in by just sharing the same space with the woman.

If the child was calling this woman dragon, there was nothing else that could fit at this point. 

?There must been a lot of times when that nice girl persona you work so hard to maintain works against you.? Durga stated, ?How many times did you want something, how many times did something make you uncomfortable, or you really dislike where something was going.?

?But you never opened your mouth, you never spoke up?you didn?t do anything but let it slide, because that is what nice girls do. That is what kind people do?.?

Kei didn?t answer and Durga brows furrowed, ?Answer me, yes or no, yes or no did you do something that you didn?t want to do because it would ruin that precious image that you built up for yourself??

Kei turned her head away from Durga before almost like a whimper, she answered. 

_?Yes?.?_​
So many times, so many years, and so many thing she wanted to say and do but she couldn?t it wasn?t right. People didn?t want to hear her voice, but they just wanted her approval, her time, and her patience?s. They never really cared about what she wanted, and the thought tore through her. Her family, when she became a ninja, didn?t even congratulate her, they were too busy with Miki. She did so much to earn their approval. She bent over backwards, and ignored so much. 

And they never noticed her?.they never saw her?.

?Well at least you aren?t stupid enough to turn your eyes from the fact.?​
Durga smirked before falling silent, Kei didn?t say anything, she didn?t do anything. She couldn?t get angry at Durga?s words, because they were true. It made her angry, and she wanted to do so much, she wanted to yell and scream. Possibly cry, but as Durga stood in front of her, she really wondered if she had the right? She knew all her bad points of pretending to be nice, she knew them all too well, and yet she still pretended.

?Hey?.You wants to know the difference between me and you?? Durga leaned down to Kei ear

?I don?t have to fucking do a bunch of mental gymnastics, I know who I am, and I accept that with every fiber of my being. Unlike you??​
Kei heart stopped before looking up at Durga, her lips curved into a smile that almost resembled a snake itself. The way she down at Kei, she knew what she said and she bathed in the fact. 

With a turn of her heel she flicked her hair?.

?That is what makes a true queen?.? She looked over her shoulder, ?When you are done playing pretend, hit me up?I would love to see the woman you become.?


----------



## Laix (Nov 17, 2014)

*RAIKEN*
 - THE DAY OF RECKONING -​  
There was a little section of this train that acted as an indoor balcony of sorts. A large, clear window allowed you to catch a glimpse of the outside world as it became a blur with the train moving at speed. It was unfortunately near the toilet but if you could get past the lingering smell, you had yourself a place perfect for reflection and contemplation. For Raiken, this was a regular spot for him when he went on train journeys alone. Instead of sitting in the booths or seats, he would head to the back of the train and just lean against the window, clearing his head and freeing his mind from the chains of reality.

Five, maybe even ten minutes had passed since he came out here. He just needed to get away from Kirisaki and cleanse his mind. It wasn't that he was sick of her or feeling anything overly negative towards her. No, he still cared for her like he always did and that's what made this so frustrating. His girlfriend was upset about something, acting strange and reclusive yet didn't feel like she could trust him enough to disclose.

But what could he do?

He couldn't talk to her, not now. Not in front of Rue, not during the mission, not today. It would have to wait until at least after assuming everything goes to plan. With an exasperated sigh, he rested his head against the window and stared out the window. Girls truly were troublesome.

____________________________________
​
There was a momentary silence that passed between Kirisaki and Rue. It was far from an awkward one; rather one born from the lack of things to say between the two. Kirisaki was looking down at her lap, deep in thought while Rue caught shy glimpses of her from the corner of her eye. She knew it was rude to stare, it's just that she can't stop worrying about her 'big brother' and his girlfriend. They were the closest things to parents she had, even if they hadn't been dating too long and Kirisaki didn't know Rue all too well either.

Taking a deep breath, she finally spoke up with a streak of bravery.

"You can't continue like this, Kirisaki-san."

She looked up at her and frowned. 

"Rue..."

"No, you have to listen!"

Kirisaki was brought to heed by the youngster's raised tone. 

"I know that... I know that you and big brother's business is none of my business... Because you know, Saya-san always said to never poke your nose into other people's business but... I can't let this go on!"

"Rue, you really don't have to do this."

"But I do! I do, because nobody else will. Lily-san, Tate-san, Saya-san... They will just ignore you two and assume you'll make up. Unless you two talk to each other, you'll never make up."

Rue couldn't tell if her words were actually getting through to Kirisaki but continued anyway. Grabbing her hands, she held them tight and squeezed.

"I may be young but I'm not stupid! I understand relationships and I understand how two people can love each other."

"L-Love...?"

Kirisaki almost choked on the word. She'd probably uttered it once before to Raiken, but did she mean it? Yeah, she felt she meant it. She honestly did. But what about him?

"Yes, love! If you love him for whatever it's worth, you need to talk to him! Now, later, whenever. It just has to be soon. Please promise me you will?"

"I'm not... It's complicated..."

Then, she looked at Rue and saw the look in her big blue eyes. She could see a sparkling layer, her eyes watering and looking ready to release the restrained tears. There was no way she could deny her like this.

"Okay," Kirisaki relented. "I... I promise. I'll talk to him."

Rue pulled her new-found friend into a hug, holding her tight in her arms. They held each other for a full minute, Kirisaki resting her chin on Rue's neck like a mother comforting her child. Their brief moment was interrupted by Raiken who reentered the booth after a short absence. He sat down opposite the girls without uttering a single word.

Pulling away from Kirisaki, Rue turned her attention to the man she considered her big brother.

"Raiken-san...? Where have you been?"

"Just clearing my head," He muttered, his eyes fixated on the window besides him.

That was when Rue took her cue.

"I'm going to get us some drinks. I'm sure I saw the service lady here somewhere..."

"Rue, wait! Don't-"

Kirisaki tried to object to Rue purposefully leaving them together in privacy but was subtly show down.

"I won't be long!"

With that, she exited the booth and dashed off down the carriage, trying to find this 'service lady' she spoke of, leaving behind the couple sat in a tense silence. The elephant in the room was crushing them both, forcing Raiken to seek solace in the blurred environment besides him while Kirisaki found interest in her hands once again.

Who was going to speak first?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 17, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
Fears Made Real
PART 5

____________________

_What is a man but the sum of his memories? We are the stories we live. The tales we tell ourselves._​
Vivid and dazzling light burst in the room as the spear ripped through Lisanna's body. Her body, worn and frayed with damage, crumbled under the force of the raiton chakra, the spear cutting through her like a hot knife through butter. In her last moments, she let loose a hollow scream of pain. It was a sound that Ren knew would haunt him for times to come. He shut his eyes when the blood flew. "_Sorry, mother._" Ren gave a silent prayer. 

---​
Light subsided and the phantom of Lisanna Houki became little more than a floating wisp in the air. The wisp floated and dangled in the air, flickering in the light, then expanded until the familiar figure of the man in the fedora swirled into shape. Etched onto his ghostly pale face was a wild grin, the man clearly satisfied with the results of his test. His voice was velvety smooth as before, but was edged with a hint of excitement. "Congratulations on conquering your facade, Ren Houki. You let not the past limit you. And you let not the past define you. Thank you for your effort in taking this whole test." He tipped his fedora, as if to say 'good job, kid' again. 

Ren brought a hand to fix at his tie, then moved to fix the ribbon back on his hair to tie the ponytail back, before finally bringing his gaze over to the examiner. "Do you think I'll be moved by your words?" He asked dryly.

It was hard to see under the sporadically flickering lighting, but the enigmatic man seemed to gave a curious arch of the eyebrow. When he spoke, though, his tone was not one of anger or belligerence, but one of amusement. "Say what you will, young man, but your mind has lost the cloud that once hovered over it." He gave a casual shrug which sharply contrasted to his formal nomenclature. 

Ren gave a hard stare at the man in the fedora. Lightning tensely flowed through the air, the lights in the room flickering on and off under the pressure of the Houki's seething anger. "I appreciate neither your sophistry nor your rumination," he spat. He was tempted to attack him here and there, but something told him that - even here - that it would be a bad idea.

The man gave a smile again, as if to silently say 'very well', then waved his hand across the air. A door formed on the surface of the house's wall, engraved with esoteric etchings from another time and place. "This will be your exit, Ren Houki. I hope that we see each other again soon," he gave a devious smirk.

Ren walked to the door, placed his hand on the door knob, then looked back at his smug face, which even now was still smiling. "Then just wait right here. When I become the head of the Houki clan, you will be one of the first people I come for," he said, then left.


----------



## Kei (Nov 17, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]
_​
?I?ll go find that blue child for you, see you around Kei.?​
Durga left as if she didn?t crush the girl?s heart and soul. She left as if it had nothing to do with her, and yet it had everything to do with her. Kei grasped her heart as a pain tore through her, as her heart lay bare on the ground in front of her. She watched it beat weakly for a minute she contemplated leaving it there, allowing it to suffer, allowing herself to suffer. Those words ripped through the pulsating organ, causing each and every beat sting.

It was true though?.None of the words Durga told her was a lie?.

Not a single one and it ripped through her body like a starving beast. The fangs burying deeply within her flesh, through her skin, her muscles, and bones, before ripping it off leaving nothing but a gaping hole. It hurt, the truth really did hurt her and there was nothing she could do about it. Kei looked down at the doll, the seal doll that she was playing with for the little girl. It reminded her of a time when she lonely, so very lonely, and no one was there for her.

No one, no one ever noticed Kei?.Not even her own parents and she wanted to scream so many times. She wanted to cry and throw tantrums, but good children didn?t throw tantrums. Good children shared their beloved toy with the snot nosed brat down the street. Good children didn?t cry no matter how long they are left home alone and good children sucked it up when they hurt themselves. 

They didn?t make a peep, they didn?t make a sound unless spoken too, and most of all they never caused problems. 

What a good child she was, what a precious child she was, and what a kind child she was?.

_What a good girl?.What a very good girl?_​.

Kei grabbed the seal and with all her strength ripped the head off the little doll.

_WHAT A GOOD GIRL SHE WAS!_​
Kei threw the head and slammed the body on the ground, she stomped the body until there was nothing left, but the holes that she left in them with heels. 

*SUCH A GOOD GIRL!​*
Kei grabbed the seat and flung it across the room, the wooden chair crashed up against the wall, and for a minute Kei felt as though it wasn?t enough. She was such a good girl, and she tried so hard not to cause problems. She tried her hardest not to be selfish even in her heart she knew what she wanted, but no she couldn?t have it, because some else wanted it! 

_*SUCH A VERY GOOD GIRL!​*_
Yes she was a good girl. She was such a very good girl, who played nicely with everyone even when they didn?t deserve any of her attention.  They didn?t deserve anything she gave them! Not her time, not her patience, and not even a speck of her kindness!  Be kind, be humble, and be gracious, never step out of place, and never speak out of terms, because that is what good girls are made of. 

And Kei was such a good fucking girl?.​
Kei grabbed another chair, and slammed against the desk, over and over again. She wanted nothing left, she wanted to beat the girl out of her. She wanted to beat every inch of her weak personality, the persona she made for herself. Although, there was a problem, a good girl couldn?t think such harsh words. She couldn?t believe in those things, she couldn?t be mean, she had to be nice and kind, just like the people wanted her.

Good girls never get emotional, and they never scream or cry, because good girls are good. They don?t have problems, and if they do, it?s only small stuff. Its only stuff people could laugh at, make fun of.  It?s not like they didn?t want to be heard, it?s not like they wanted to scream and tell someone how they felt, but no, good girls, perfect girls?.

They listened and never talked?.

And Kei?.

Kei was such a _*good girl*_?.​
_*?ARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!? *_Kei slammed the chair against the desk one last time, breaking the piece of thing against the hard desk. She was such a good girl, she made sure she was. Kei always listened to people problems, and she always was there when people needed her. No matter what time of the day, she always ripped out her schedule for people. Kei, the good girl, when she cried, she would do it silently. She would let her tears fall into the sea?

_Such a good girl?._​
Kei gripped her chest as the loneliest, the pain, and the anger slammed against her chest. 

_*?AAAHHHHH?*_ She fell to the ground as she tears fell like rain, everything hurts, and it was all because she was scared. She was scared about what others thought of her, and she was scared of what that meant. Kei gripped the wooden floor, as the pain in her heart tore through her whole body. Such a good girl, a wonderful girl, a kind girl, and a possibly wonderful girl she was?.

Such a perfect girl, such a wonderful girl didn?t hate a person, she didn?t hate the person that her crush was crushing on. Such a good girl, such a wonderful girl didn?t want to drown her sorrows in another person, she didn?t want that. Because that wasn?t a good girl, that wasn?t a kind girl. That was a horrible girl growing into a horrible woman?.

And Kei wanted nothing more to be a horrible woman?.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 17, 2014)

*Marietta/Konoha*


 *Howling Voice Approaches: An Unexpected Target!*

The formation of thick black soot covered the smoldering wreckage. Small embers cackled, still burning in the charred pieces of wood that cracked, broke, and fell down to the crevice below. The left side of the rather extravagant home had been completely blown open, a gaping hole, sunlight barely visible as the house still stood ablaze. A luminous orange lit up everything as dense smoke was carried up and out into the sky. The upper floor in its entirety was nearly gone while everything below had been covered in stacks of debris. The house had reached its point, as the ridge of the burning residue chained into a bigger burning fire, crawling down beneath following a path created by a falling beam. 

A small rumble began to shake and rattle the heap, the glut of ruin shifting as pieces were starting to fall over and slide down off the pile. Abruptly a gloved hand, the left, shot forth from out of the pile. The glove of white completely stained and tattered with specks of blood visible. As if trying to reach the heavens themselves, the small continued to outstretch, revealing a blackened arm, burned and bloody, mustering whatever power that was left, flexing the arm and clenching the first before receding back into the pile. Suddenly everything erupted, shot froth from the pile, scattering everywhere as Marietta exploded from underneath with a powerful uppercut. 

Her hair was matted, clinging all over her face, her sweat acting like a powerful adhesive. Her face and body was a blackened mess, splotchy, everything covered from the abundance of soot left behind by the flames, even her clothes barely left anything to the imagination brunt and torn asunder by the flames and impact of the explosion. In the midst of trying to regain some sense of composure, a sense of perception came over her senses causing a knee jerk reaction when she flipped her head around her. Her expectation was to see those who had orchestrated the attack against her, but instead it was a…somewhat familiar face. 

“Weren't you the boy…with Lucia back in Fuzengakure?” Seeing him in particular was shocking, yet it also made a bit of sense two fold. The first reason being he obviously must live in Konohagakure also, the second that they had sent someone to help her out. As the both of them locked eyes, Marietta waiting for some type of answer from him, he looked a bit enthrall in a sense and as his mouth slowly began to open to speak it became all the more obvious. 

"Yo girl is that crotch sweat?"

Marietta reached inside her shirt, the little that was left of it, taking out the four hundred plus pound metal plate strapped to her chest. A circular imprint scorched in the middle. “The explosion was to mask this bullet aimed at my heart. The asses who did this are still around. ” The kunoichi explained before an unexpectedly...

*PING*

Blood spluttered from out of Zell’s noise with the plate pegging him directly in the face. A dizzy dance followed after, his body swaying back and forth, rattling his poor brain before finally collapsing face first into the remains of the destroyed home. Imaginary birds sung a song of tweets around his skull before he reached his knees and clutched his nose. 

“Yo bambino, look at you, is that blood?” 

---

_Tsssh…tssh….tsh_

"COR BLIMEY!" The thick accented voice hollered through the speaker. 

“PROBLEM?” The female sniper responded quizzically, ducking into a nearby alleyway for privacy with her hand pressed up against the side of her ear.

"I shoulda known a bird wouldn't be caged this easy, guv. It seems she was able to survive, I don’t know how.” The male explained with slight amusement. 

“PURSUIT!?”

“That’s our order; I’ll give you the coordinates to an ideal position while I commence ground pursuit. We can’t let her escape!”
​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 17, 2014)

_*Eien Machi III* 
Investigation Discovery of Sawari Neko_ 

I’ve always noticed that no matter how hard I try in these situations, to keep a fight from breaking out, it never works. Ever. I mean what the hell is up with these people, you get me? I am not the person who enjoys people doing bodily harm that could fall into any one of the three major categories of stab, slash or punch. So, being the fantastic guy I am, I offer people the chance to run and go away, to just let Retsu and I do our jobs, and nobody will have to get their shit kicked in, but NO. I mean this was one of those situations where he could just hand over what we wanted and then go about his business. Instead they want to play the insult game. 

I mean really mature.

“Prominent and idiot? Well I guess your sort of right, in sense. I try not to claim fame really, despite how great I am, who my family is and what I inherited. Your pretty right in that sense, but let’s turn it around some shall we?” I held up two fingers into the air before I began my rebuttal of her criticism.  

“The first thing would be that I myself may not be overly prominent, but I do have an appendage that can get massively protuberant. It’ll make those silted cat eyes open nice and wide in pure shock and awe. It even comes with its own kind of milk." I jerked my hips forward to enunciate my first point. "But wait…” I began to think and noticed that I had hit a snag once I really thought about it. The obvious concern was the fact it was a cat, but it was also human? Ears and tail aside, everything else was human. Although that concern really had nothing on the fact that, according to the story, this thing was supposed to be some kind of spook come to life. Quite the conundrum as I began stretching my chin. 

“Wait…if I were to give you my appendage wouldn’t it technically be some kind of freaky abominable combination of bestiality and necrophilia? You’re a cat and dead…hmm…well I’ll burn that bridge when we get to it.” With my first rebuttal down I dropped my fore finger leaving only my middle finger up at the both of them. Oh yeah, it’s such a classic, it’s hard not to use it when given the chance.

“Second, let’s get this straight, I man not an idiotic. Got it? Let it go through your ears, into your mind, process, and stick in there. What I am good sir.” Raising my forefinger again I spread the both of them apart and stuck my tongue between the both of them. This little joke didn’t seem to go over to well with my new acquaintances as their eyes darkened at me. “Is a fool. I have always been a fool, will be a fool, and possibly die a fool. You see an idiotic is a person doesn’t use their brain, constantly has verbal while diarrhea attempting to sound intelligent and smart when really they’re just walking stigma of dumb fuck; however I use my brain.” I pointed to my noggin with my thumb. 

“Eighty percent of the time I use my head, ten percent of the time is my gut, and the other ten percent is my other “head.” The first and last are actually kind of interchangeable you know?” Technically they were, there was no point in denying it as I threw my shoulders up. 

“Now a fool on the other hand is quite an arbitrary person. When confronted you never know what type of bag they can come out of, in fact, the most prominent fools are known to have brief fits of mania, kind of like this. Kill him.” With a simple whistle that filled the tense air around Eien Machi, a tumultuous step forward that sounded as if it shook the earth beneath the entire ruined town, caused by Retsu. His one step cracked the earth underneath his heel and an upheaval of all the floor underneath when he propelled off toward the pair. Such a linear attack is easy to dodge of course. I watched the both of them easily evade with finesse as Retsu’s palm collided with the ground. Everything in the immediate vicinity buckled and shattered, the power of the strike causing a deep fault along the ground. 

His body slowly rose back into an upright possession, like the rising dead, long stands of raven color hair flowing out of the hood. The most eerie thing of it all, to me at least, was how his eyes seemed to gleam a blank white through the darkness that covered his face. Maybe it was my imagination? 

“I am a fool, but that is a monster."
​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 18, 2014)

*Rosuto & Hanekawa l Eien Machi*

Upon all the veil of smoke the image of tremendous strength came before him, turning he witnessed the silent of the two simply destroy the surface of the earth with an exponential amount of force. They were taunting still, they were merely speaking so that they'd see the result of what was to come. Rosuto thought to himself what would the outcome turn into. Eyes narrowed at the process of his thoughts. As the feline stood beside him began to read him like an open book, his eyes witnessing the gleam of white protruding from the darkness. Something from this human was off. Something outside the norm, such power couldn't be bequeathed through training, however something could be seen. One was the brawn and the other the brains. As if the whistle ushered a command, a movement for the Shinobi. 

"As always you're luck seems to wane when it comes to opponents." 

"He really talks too much..."

Ignoring her comment, he turned towards the other. Sharingan now closed, his opposite eye opened. While he already formulated an idea, feeding the information towards his summon through their telepathic link. Sluggish moveset, no intently sluggish, a combination of strength and speed coupled with a auxiliary factor. The other, a method of control through patterned sound. Something he could probably make something out of. The sound of the whistle had been implemented into the arms memory, assimilated its tune. The gears slowly mechanized through their works. The double-edge knife held within his grip, the thumb pressed upon the hilts end. 

"Sorry, let me correct myself then. You're not a complete idiot. Nor a fool for that matter." 

He said as his tone became gloomier than before. As his stress had already reached the apex of his tolerance. However, twisting his blade between his finger, twirling it while a midst the action he sheathed it back towards his pouch. He rose his hand and backed away. Showing a result of his surrender. The summon only followed his movement with her eyes. Those amber feline eyes which only exuded an aura of interest. 

"You're just a mere jackass. Take her then." 

He says without any word or neglect behind it. No tone that would explain his sudden change. The very old antagonizing glare, the very own man with the emanating killer intent hid behind his glare. 

"Now just do me a favor, be quiet and just leave this village. I won't be so kind a third time."


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
To Learn To Howl Again II
Come With Me If You Want To Live*

The wisps of dark rainbows raped my eyes and elevated my perverse consciousness. I wasn't in some burnt down house I was somewhere else now. Leather straps bound my arms and legs as I was positioned spread eagle like the platinum haired Vitruvian Man. The thing was I wasn't really panicked as I looked at what was in front of me. 

A raven-haired femme fatale stood before me in a glossy red leather corset that was fortunate to get to hug up on her racetrack curves. Her ensemble was accentuated with black stiletto heels and peculiarly, or sexily depending on your level of deviancy, a white hat with a red M. She brandished a black whip thingy that I don't know the name of but I'm assuming it's a whip. I could feel wetness at the corner of my mouth; I was drooling like a dog about to get a bone. 

The girl was obviously Marietta who I was deathly afraid which is consequently why in this hallucination she was dolled up like a fire flower dominatrix. Ah! There it was the shoe had dropped as I realized I was hallucinating about the Red Beast of Konoha doing her best Christian Grey impersonation on me.

"Please let this continue for like 30 more seconds. I don't even want a safe word...."

Yea...no. That was the real annoying part about erotic delusions wasn't it, the minute you're about to get to the good part it ends. I had come too after being unceremoniously thwacked in the head by Marietta, considering my fantasy's subject matter it was probably high time I go to a therapist or some shit after this was through. It took me a moment to get my wits about me as Marietta spoke up

?Yo bambino, look at you, is that blood?? 

Hearing her voice jostled my memory some as I thought back to her proclamation before. There wasn't just an explosion there was a shooter as well. That meant whoever had set this up wanted the body to burn to cover up there tracks and that meant that being in this spot was all the more detrimental to their survival. I got up the taste of iron invading my mouth nodes. The bleeding was so profuse that it required me to bring my forearm to my nose to staunch the blood flow some, I looked like god damn Dracula sans cape.

I did my best to maintain eye contact with Marietta and you would too if you weren't trying to get a weighted plate thrown at your face either. Fucking monster could have killed me for crying out loud.

"Yea, I'm bleeding but that's generally what happens when mon...People fling heavy objects at your face."

I didn't mean to sound grumpy, ok that was a lie I was trying to sound as grumpy and aloof as possible right now. My penchant for falling in love at first sight was rearing its ugly head and the nature of this visit with this girl, who I had to consciously remind myself was a fucking monster, was professional. I pushed all thoughts of giving her buddy cones a handshake out of my dopey perverted head and got myself back on track. We were still in the worst place possible after all... 

I sauntered over to foreigner feeling it safe to approach since she recognized me. I was mighty happy we didn't have one of those typical misunderstandings that devolved into a brawl where I show like half my jutsu and she does as well. This resolution was much more convenient actually.

"Look I'm no detective but considering the fact that the bullet could make a dent in that thing whoever did this has a long range rifle. They were probably using this explosion to cover up their involvement in your death. Seeing as how they have a rifle with a scope of some sort we need to get the hell out of here two minutes ago. Now come with me if you want to live."

Oh god there it was I fucking said it again. It was the same line I said to Ryoko and consequently to Marietta now, I don't know man it just sounds right, ok? I extended my free hand to her, it was the physical accompaniment of my verbal beckoning. 

She seemed slightly reticent to take my hand and at this point I didn't have to time to figure out if it was because she didn't trust me or if the prospect of being dragged away from the ruins of her home like a damsel in distress didn't sit well with her. Fucking modern women why couldn't they be less independent or free thinky like Sakura Haruno or something. 

"Marietta we don't have a lot of time. The Hokage himself sent me to retrieve you but obviously I wasn't planning on walking into an explosion. I have a small place in the Uchiha District, we need to get into a crowd as fast as possible and lose these people before they figure out you're still alive. If you come with me you have my word that I won't let anything happen to you."

You know thinking back on it this moment would live in infamy for me. I think that this was the first time I was ever truly assertive with a female that scared the blood, semen, and shit out of me...​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 18, 2014)

*Zansatsu|Genin|Land of Rain*

*[Kiyoko's Home, Near the Land of Rain]​*​
[Sasori's Hidden Arts X]​
_-The Land of Bones V-_​

​
_-???_

The wood that sits just below my hand is rough and knotted, between it and my palm is a small key. A thin slice of metal that I, without the use of my fingers, am supposed to pick up. I cut my gaze from the back of my hand. I look to the old woman that now stood over me. Even with one eye she shook me to the core, like a colossus she stood above me waiting for the first wrong move. Towering like the mighty trees that Konoha is renown for. "Do as I told you boy. Concentrate your Chakra into your palm. Pick the key up." that is what she tells me. I close my eyes. It was a technique she said may help me concentrate on the task of folding my Chakra and pushing it to the palms of my hands, or were ever else I need it to be. A moment or two later I hear her clear her throat. She is growing impatient with me, not that I blame her. 

She brought me in not too long ago. After saving me from what would have been certain death at the hands of Suna. Now, she was my task master, the person that drove my life. She didn't allow me to dwell on my parent's death, which was probably a good thing, now that I think about it. Sadly I wasn't giving her the results that she was looking for. My thoughts as she peered down over me quickly change to the test at hand and I can feel my body strain as I try to focused my Chakra into the palm of my hand. I can feel the sweat start to bead on my brow and the tremors in my hand. The lump in my throat threatens to choke me. Showing any weakness though, I knew what that meant with her. A moment later, well it could have been more, I feel the warmth in my hand pulse and I lift if from the table. 

Slowly I crack my eyelids and peek at the table. The clang echoes in my ears as the key drops and bounces on the table's surface. I didn't have to look, I could feel the disappointment wash over me while she stared through my soul. 

-CRACK!-

The slap of her ruler off the table echoes in my ears, I admit to myself that it could have been a lot worse while I clench my eyes tightly. Swallowing I peek, the ruler is just mere centimeters from the tip of my left middle finger. Now I feel them, the chords that are keeping my left hand on the table, and I start to sweat more. "That, boy, was your only warning. You have to be able to use basic Chakra molding before I can teach you more advanced things. You do want to avenge your parents. Correct?" she asks me this question every time I fail the first time. I do want to, or I think I do though I cannot allow her to see the doubt in me. If I did, who knows what this woman would do to me. "Again!" the snap of the ruler as it is brought back down on the table is only overshadowed by her own voice. 

What she wants me to do, she tells me that it isn't impossible. I know that, or so I want to believe it as I watch her do it. I've just never done it before and I'm just a kid. I wasn't raised a Ninja like so many of my peers back in Sunagakure, I grew up with my mom and dad and was schooled in his business. She tries to motivate me by comparing it to making a puppet. I appreciate her trying to encourage me, but simply telling me it is as easy as building one is far from inspirational. She didn't realize how hard building one was. As instructed though, I place my shaking palm back over the key and focused myself. If I, at that moment, admitted to being anything but nervous I'd be lying. Plain and simple, I would be lying. I could feel the calm air of the room slowly being sucked away as the air became heavy with anticipation. Soon I was lifting my hand from the table's knotted surface and my body already tensed. 

I couldn't feel it, on my second try, I couldn't feel it. Well, I'll be more specific with myself as the sweat beaded on the back of my neck. What I could feel was the lack of a key on my palm. On my second try my nerves had gotten the better of me. Kiyoko my teacher as well as my adoptive mother wouldn't allow a second failure without due punishment and I felt every muscle in my body tense. It was predictable, not that it made what followed anymore easy to swallow. 

-CRACK!-

I thought that my muscles were tense before, no those were just knots now my whole body seized so tightly that I hurt. I could feel the tears welling in the corners of my eyes. My knuckles throbbed from the impact and I instinctively went to clench my fist. My teacher though, she'd have none of it. 

-CRUNCH-

She turned it on end this time, slammed the edge of the ruler onto my spread fingers and I felt it in the depths of my stomach as it crawled up my body. I choked it back, I couldn't show weakness. No, please don't let me do this. Even as I begged my body to just shut down I felt the warn streams of tears start to stain my cheeks. Then against my own volition I cried out in pain. I don't know personally how long I was allowed me to holler at the top of my lungs, the next thing I knew was me picking myself up off the floor. That distinct taste of metal was in my mouth. I looked to her, my teacher with a pleading look. I didn't want too, I wanted to stare daggers through her. Being seven though, I couldn't I wanted to know why she hurt me so. I pull my right hand to my face and touch my nose. I draw it back quickly as I winched in pain though. Just touching my nose caused my whole body to shudder. The two crimson dots I see on my fingertips only confirm that I was bleeding. How bad, well that I didn't know all that registered was that she probably broke my nose.

I could also feel my face slowly starting to swell. I'd probably have a black eye in the morning if she didn't patch me up so I can go through this again tomorrow. I place my left hand on the ground and start to push myself to my knees. Again I catch a scream of pain in my throat while I crumble back to the ground my hand was broken. Multiple reds, blues, yellows and shades of greens engross my vision after my head slams off her hard wood floor. "You have to learn to deal with pain better than this boy." her voice snapped in the air, though truthfully as clear as a whip that it was, I barely made out the words as it took everything I can to focus on just staying awake. Tears stain my vision as another short burst of pain courses through my body and I feel myself roll over to my back. I pull my arm over my ribs defensively while I cough violently. 

_"She's going to kill me"_ I finally admit to myself. I was no doctor, but as my good hand landed on my left side I could count the ribs that she broke turning me over. The quagmire of colors that plagued my vision finally started to fade and I see the rough beams that held the roof of Kiyoko's small home together. I swallow hard and shut my eyes flushing more tears across my cheeks while I softly sob between violent coughs. I would accept it, death would be welcoming to this hell. I release myself to the final destination. The killing blow I waited for never came though, instead I'm woken from my self pity by burning pain. I holler pitifully as I set up off the floor. Before me I see my hand curled in pain, even my broken fingers were forced to obey the sizing of my body. I could feel my flesh boil like the cheese on a pizza while the steam lifted from the water that was thrown on my body.

To me it was an eternity of pain before I curled to a ball and rolled to my side. I push down on the bubbling flesh telling it not to peel off my bones and I gasp for any precious air I could get but the very air I wished to be in my lungs stung my tender flesh. "Satoshi!" the witches voice cuts through the air like a knife through butter. It was then that I realized that she wasn't done with me. No, far from it as I feel her bony fingers wrap into the collar of my shirt. I think to myself, what little I could, that despite how old she was. Her strength was that of an ogre as she pulled me from the floor. A cough escapes my trembling lips while she pushed me back into my chair. I feel them, her fingers, as she pries me from the fetal position and when she was done I could feel the look of shame that fell on me. One eye swollen shut from the boiling water she threw on me and the other clouded with blood there was little I allowed myself to do aside from looking from her.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 18, 2014)

*Post Continued*

*[Kiyoko's Home, Near the Land of Rain]​*​
[Sasori's Hidden Arts XI]​
_-The Land of Bones VI-_​

​
_-???_

-CRACK!-

I nearly jump out of my skin, she'd picked the ruler up and smacked it across the table's surface. I look to her while I tasted my own peeling flesh. "Again." is calmly demanded. "I-I can't" I lowly admit in shame. I don't even get the chance to advert my gaze from the woman. Hell, I didn't even see her move. All I felt was her hand cupping the back of my head before she forcefully pushes it forward. Again I was expecting colors, instead however all I'm greeted with is darkness while I feel my body slam to the floor. How long I was out was anyone's guess, though with my one good eye, as I wake, I see that I'm laying in a small pool of my own dried blood. My lungs burn as from the coughing and sputtering I do as I slowly pull myself up. "There is no I can't around her. You will." her statement filled my soul with dread. She'd been there the whole time I suspect, just watching me bleed. Seeing if I would die, no. I'm not that lucky, my body refuses to take it's last breath as it has for the last three days. 

"Sit down, try again." she orders me. I want to sigh at her order, but know it'll do little more than get me injured fully. She wouldn't allow me the time to back talk or disobey her and I know that I'm probably going to grow up faster than I want. So, I do as she asks me. Cradling my broken left hand I slowly stand before weakly setting in my seat. As I do, I feel her to my right, she loomed over me like the specter of death. Waiting to draw my last breath. "Pick the key up with your Chakra." is demanded. With my vision all but gone, I fumble my hand across the tables surface until I landed on what I thought was the key, truth be told my whole body being drown in boiling water had made it numb. Though I could feel my arm being moved by the woman who'd taken my arm by the wrist. "The key" she states setting my hand down. So it seemed that I was wrong in my assumption, though who would blame me considering my condition. 

Pulling the Chakra to my palm I try to lift it, but I felt my strength wearing as I lifted my hand. I don't even hear the key bounce off the ground before the pain sets in. I swallow, well I try to swallow but can't. With what little vision I have I pull my gaze down. I can see her hand on my chest, though the pain tells me it's more. "I see you need more motivation than broken bones and burns." she admits to me as I start to feel faint. "I've perforated your heart Satoshi. Once I take my finger out you'll have less than three minutes to live. If you pick the key up, I will heal you. If you don't, you'll die." Her words were muddled in the drumming of my mind and I could feel a warm sensation rolling down my back. Swallowing hard I feel her pull her finger free of my chest. Then and there I felt my body want to quit as she moved my hand over the key again. After she sat it down I fumbled with my arm and hand, they wouldn't do want I wanted them to. I wanted to live though, as much as I was ready to accept death earlier. I dread it now. So I fight and fight, though I quickly realize while my vision faded that it was a lost battle. Soon my head is swimming in darkness ... ...    

_-Present_

A bed creaked from a body stirring to life. Satoshi laying on his back slowly started to wake from his earlier ordeal. With eyes slowly peeling open, he is greeted by the ceiling of the small room he once called home. With a low sigh he brings a hand to his head, there he feels wrappings, confused he looks around as to get his bearings. To his left Rikka sat in a chair, her upper body draped across the bed. With her face buried in her arms she slept, seemed that she was keeping watch over him. The last thing he remembered was eating lunch with Kiyoko, her family and Rikka. Slowly as not to disturb the girl Satoshi sits up, though a aching pain causes him to catch his breath. Biting his inner cheek and quickly grabs at his left shoulder only to realize that his torso is bare. Confusion settling across his lips he rolled his shoulder before turning his gaze to it. 

In what little light filtered into the room he could tell that what looked like a tattoo that was spreading from Kei's bite was getting bigger, but why? Well, he thinks slipping his legs over to the side of the bed. There will be time for that later. Now, however, he'd have to see how long he was out. From Rikka sleeping like that, it seemed like a while. As quietly as he could he makes his way to the door of the room but as he goes to twist the knob he hears voices. It was Kiyoko and her family talking. Squatting, Satoshi slowly cracked the door so he could eavesdrop.

"What do you mean you don't want to go through with this?" 

"The boy has a seal on him mother and not an ordinary one. He has a blood seal on his soul and if we go through with what you want me to do, we could kill him. DO you want that?"

"What are the chances of death?" 

"Are you really asking me that? Do you not care in the least about him? You practically raised him." 

"What are the chances of death?"

"About forty percent, maybe more depending on the soul that we're talking about grafting to the puppet. It could be as high as seventy or as low as ten percent."

"So the chances are great that he'll live then."

"Yes, but that isn't all we have to worry about, with a blood pact already in place it may cause complications with ours." 

"What type of complications."

"We don't know grandmother."

"I've never seen another blood to soul pact besides ours before, for all I know we could tear his soul into fragments or twist him into something else entirely." 

"Or both contracts could fail and cause a ripple effect killing Satoshi and whoever already contracted his soul." 

"Well, as long as the chances that he'll live are higher than death then we'll continue."

"Shouldn't Satoshi get a say?"

"Just because you had sex with him while he was drugged, it doesn't mean you should stand up for him granddaughter."

"No, she's right." Satoshi states pushing the door open. A scowl hung across his features. Walking into the room he still clutched the seal on his shoulder. Pulling it away as he snorted in pain black tendrils lapped at the air. "Even though I should object to you being willing to throw my life away like this, I will still go through with it. I didn't have a chunk of my body ripped out for nothing." is firmly states while he sat down on the couch. His eyes wandered to the window, outside darkness wrapped the world. "Be ready by morning, for then. We leave for the Land of Bones.", "You don't have to do this.", "No, but your bitch of a grandmother has been calling me a failure all my life. Its time to prove her wrong."  ~


----------



## Cjones (Nov 18, 2014)

_*Eien Machi V* 
Investigation Discovery of Sawari Neko_ 

Well, well, well. It looked that the dude had finally decided to give up, as he should have in the beginning when we could have avoided all that drama and I didn’t have Retsu decided to fuck shit up just to get my point across. Though I do digress however, now was the time to retrieve the goods and bounce out of this place faster than a gopher burrowing in a hole. I patted Retsu on the back as I walked passed him and to the famed Sawari Neko. Now I finally got the chance to get a move up close and personal view, but I keep a nice ten or so foot distance between us. 

You never know what broads of capable of, even dead cat ones. 

“You look so much better up close. Just the definition of everything about you scales up to a ridiculous level of eye pleasing.” She really was like something out of a fairy tale. Specifically the one about the female and the frog being a prince, accepts she’s a cat that feeds on the life of humans like some kind of parasite. So there was no way I would pass the opportunity to examine such a fine specimen and decided to look her up and down, I even got an answer to my earlier question. She had quite the impressive _ass_-set. But enough of that. 

“Alright, I’ll leave. Glad to be doing business with you random guy I’ll possible never see again. Have a good life.” I gave him a very friendly wave as it was good ‘manners’ or whatever, as Masami told me once upon a time. “Sawari Neko, the phantom cat who thrives off the life energy of humans. Step over toward my huge towering partner if you would madam. A scientist wishes to examine your exotic nature.” So what’s done is done. 

But seriously, everyone knows nothing could be that easy. 

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 18, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
Red Ribbon Mystery
PART 21

____________________​
Ren charged and Meari swung. The long blade of glass shimmered and cut through the air and Ren swerved, just narrowly avoiding a swift decapitation. Reaching into his pouch, he produced a smoke bomb and threw it on the ground. Nonchalantly, he stepped backwards, allowing himself to fade into the thick coat of smoke. Wary at the sudden disappearance of sight, the mercenary withdrew her attack and shifted in her stance. A beat later, the Houki burst through the dark veil, blade sprung in hard. 

The demonic kunoichi gave a slightly psychotic grin, pressed her hands together into a seal, then disappeared again. Just like before, she blinked in front of Ren, using the reflection on the surface of his weapon as a medium yet again. Her claws sharpened to steel-like qualities, the woman casually ducked down under the first swing and moved up for a sharp uppercut against his throat. Her hand phased through skin, the bunshin dispersing itself in a cloud of white smoke. The next thing she felt was a rock hard fist connecting to her chin, an electric shock running through her body and the rush of air around her as the Houki?s attack threw her back. 

?You?re not the only one who can use clones,? Ren said, the flight path of his leap matched with the speed of her ragdolling. Hand charged with lightning, he thrust it down into her gut unforgivingly.

Meari crashed into the ground and rolled pathetically. ?W-what did you do to yourself?? She seethed, eyes bloodshot. Ren wasn?t sure if that was because of her tattoo or because of anger. 

?Redan,? was explained nonchalantly as Ren landed on the ground a few metres in front of her. ?A ball of condensed lightning chakra that causes a reaction with the chakra flow inside my own body and allows the power of my ninjutsu and speed to increase. The downside is that the effects only last a few minutes before I?m left fatigued.? 

Meari smirked. ?Are you sure it?s a good idea to reveal your weaknesses to your enemy like that?? She asked, slowly rising up from the ground. There was a splotch of blood on her face, but apart from that she seemed relatively unharmed from the attack earlier. 

?You don?t get it, do you?? Ren sighed, stance widening. ?I?m saying that a few minutes is all I need to beat you.? 

The smile on the mercenary?s face faded, replaced with a vengeful scowl. Meari growled. Ren gave a knowing smirk and watched onwards as she charged forward again. Her footsteps were heavy, clattering against the concrete like two bricks and her movements were sluggish. She had physical strength and speed, but her actual prowess in respect to pure martial arts were limited. And it showed. She threw a haymaker, but the Houki just stepped back, moving himself just outside of her reach then counter-attacked by crashing his foot against her head.

Her skull felt hard. Even with redan strengthening every strike, it felt as if he just kicked a solid slab of steel. Ren winced. Meari stumbled backwards, recovered, and lunged for his head again with her sharp nails. The Houki preemptively caught the strike by the wrist, pressed his fingers against her chest and muttered.

"Raiton: Gian."


----------



## Cjones (Nov 18, 2014)

*Howling Voice Approaches: An Unexpected Target!*

Some good news to her ears was knowing that the Hokage had sent someone to come to her, but even so she herself wasn?t too sure if she should take up his offer to seek refuge in the compound of the Uchiha clan. Marietta knew who was after her, too well, and calling them hard-hearted would be an understatement in what they were capable of. Thinking of that fact made her more than doubtful about taking his hand and retreating. It would be simpler just to relocate again like before, perhaps into another hidden village? Though there was an odd feeling she looked to his hand and up at him. 

?......? It was a recognizable moment. She was the recipient though this was a different benefactor, but the gesture was the exact same, unnaturally so. The many similarities, the silver hair and surprisingly friendly and gentle disposition, as well as the annoying tendency for perversion. Plus she had recalled hearing him mention about being friends with that pain in the ass of hers, so perhaps it would be best to take his hand then. 

?You mentioned being friends with that?silver haired ass? Despite his glaring faults and generally pissing me off, he?s trust worthy to say the least.? This was a leap of faith based on a rather shaky relationship she had with another. Though they always fuss and fought, there was one thing Hisashi had never done to her, he had never betrayed her trust. She clasped her hand in Zell?s deciding to take him up on the offer, at this moment she needed all the help she could and standing around made them open targets. 

?If you?re a friend of his, I?ll trust you.? With some semblance of a plan made the young male helped pull the foreign born girl from the rest of the rubble that surrounded her and began leading her away from the remains of her house. Marietta took one glance behind before the area left her view. Behind her it was like a surreal moment, at first the smoke was all that filled her view. The house slightly glowed in a florescent yellow border, whilst being engulfed by ferocious flames that would possible wipe out house; her eyes portraying the rawest emotion of anger; there was no room for anything else. Material things could be replaced, that included the house, and everything could be rebuilt and made possible even better than before.

Still, watching Lucia and her home reduced to nothing but rubble was disheartening to say the least. 

?As competent as they are, they?ll be on to use soon enough, but bambino. I never did catch your name?? 


​


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 18, 2014)

Eerin Akarusa
To save an Owl - The string that Binds us
​
She just stood there mid flight, watching Suzume fight the Kunoichi it was almost like a split image of her brother. Why couldn't she fight like that, Suzume knew nothing of Sho she wasn't raised with him in her company and certainly nothing of owls but she was fighting not for the sake of it, but to defend Sho. Emotions dictated her actions and while many could see this as a weakness... was it really?

Emotions help us make decisions, they define what is right and what is wrong. In solitude had she forgotten all else in her search for acceptance. Hatori had gotten everything in his life while she was left abandoned in the company of Ijona, he got her mothers attention and grew up among his own people.

She stood frozen unable to act, did she no longer care for Sho to so idly send him into battle without a second thought. Had he become just another tool of destruction at her disposal?

~48 Hours Prior~

Youko stands nervously beside bed in which her son now lay, Eerin watching from a distance in a mixture of remorse and pain. He was her brother and she cared for him like any sister would, but at the same time there was always the seed of jealousy that had only grown and flourished in recent months since his arrival. It felt like even Ijona had turned her attention away from her and all eyes lay upon him, just because of some shitty ass ritual and April.

She was debating, perhaps his death would bring her peace and she could go on with her life once more being the center of attention. She certainly had contemplated the idea of simply not 'turning up' and pretending to go on the mission and fail, but he was her brother and to betray the trust bestowed upon her would only bring her dishonor for that reason, and that reason alone she would do as asked but only that. She would save April but she wouldn't return her to him so easily.

 ~Present Day~

Looking back, was she really so retarded she had thrown herself into solitude and was now suffering for it, almost throwing away something invaluable a life and ultimately a friendship. Suzume might be missing a lot but she was fighting for the right reasons, and emotion was far from a weakness… the emotionless often became nothing more than puppets and in turn disregarded the lives of those close to them.

Eerin used what little time left was given to her, drawing an arrow cutting her finger in the process although it was impossible to tell in this moment whether it was intentional or not. Sho turned his focus to her sensing a brief disturbance. Perhaps they had forgotten the first rule of the art of battle, maybe it was just their lack of experience, or maybe pure overconfidence but it was no lie that the greatest weapon in any shinobi arsenal was deception. Reveal yourself from the shadows and many automatically assume you to be alone, especially if you do so in such a confident manner as the Kunoichi.

As Eerin released her arrow into the skies above steel pierced her shoulder blade, only slightly off target from her neck. She knew it well, a archer never aimed for the head and for good reason. It was entirely possible to survive, a minute chance but possible instead you went for the neck, a cut windpipe was a death sentence. Looking over her shoulder she notes the shinobi now stood behind her unlike the other he wore far more traditional clothing once more face concealed by a mask.

If this was her brother he’d undoubtedly noticed this before the blade even struck, but she had all but admitted there was no longer any reason to compare herself to him. She held a mutation, her Takame had adapted itself to focus upon a single target, and maximise her ability to predict and precisely strike from long distances. She was unphased by the appearance of another, she fired off her arrow and that was what was most important to her right now.

Blood stained her fur coat, a grin forming showing her canines. “See ya.” She and Sho disappeared from sight abruptly, leaving behind her foes and allies alike. The Kunoichi grinned, “Guess she realised the odds were stacked against her.” Dodging Suzumes incoming blow narrowly, sparks flying from the mask as the metals made contact with one another cutting through one of the three visors retaliating with a kick aimed for the stomach preparing to draw and Kunai in defensive posture. She was merely hoping to hold out until her ally could find an opening in which to end the battle quickly, Suzumes next strike was met by the blade of the Kunai deflecting the blow and forcing an opening in which her ally to take advantage of and strike, “It’s over.”

Eerin frowned she clearly had given them too much credit if they believed she would ever retreat from battle, ultimately it was what Akarusa desired to die on the field of battle rather than hospitalised in a bed. Seeing the shinobi that had struck her beginning to move she was already in the middle of completing her jutsu, stood upon Sho’s back as he soared silently above circling the battlefield as he went feathers and quills being left in his wake. “Crack open the skies.”

A tremendous pulse surged from the skies, sending the cloud cover in all directions revealing the clear blue skies upon contact with the feathers they halted for a moment before transforming into a golden light, one such feather came to land upon Suzumes shoulder but it did nothing more than disolve into fragments of the golden light coating her blade in the process. The chakra was faint, but equally powerful giving her a peculiar sensation throughout her body as if re-invigorated and ultimately empowered bring about positive emotions. “Be judged.” She finished ending in a unknown seal. The feathers that were previously floating to the ground came to a sudden halt and those glyphs that she witnessed before began appearing everywhere only to be followed by a thin but deadly beam of light as the feathers became projectiles each landing upon it’s target leaving behind a small craters in their wake. The kunoichi acted quickly upon seeing the sigil’s a signal for what was to come. She had to make an impossible choice, either attempt to form a hand seal forcing her to drop her only form of protection in which case Suzume had the perfect opening to end her in a single blow or allow the technique to take it’s course in which case she died. There was almost no way out of it, her mask cracked as one of the feathers pierced it revealing a grin, there was always a third option dropping her kunai she began forming hand seals using one hand, it was far slower and much more difficult giving Suzume and opening however, that was made redundant. “Hisao!” The shinobi came to a dead halt quickly creating a sphere or rock and earth around him, as Suzume undoubtedly landed her final blow the technique was finished causing ripples to form all around them before the entire landscape was bombarded by countless pillars of the white flames.

Sho acted quickly coming down to take a firm grip of Suzume in his talons dodging what he could of the flames. He was doing a good job too until it became far too intense to make dodging a possibility, one struck across his wing turning his feathers and plumage into a fine dust. With a cry he found himself spiraling back down to the ground crash landing into one of the many craters that now littered the charred landscape and ultimately becoming motionless after a brief moment of respite changing back to his ordinary form.

Eerin clenched a hand around her shoulder appearing to have broken her arm or at the very least dislocated it. Still they survived the onslaught or so she liked to think, coming to sight of Sho when the dust settled she immediately rushed to his side checking up on him.

((I will format tommorow when I'm not half asleep.))


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 19, 2014)

Bureiku
Corporate Warfare - Breaking and Entering​
Bureiku knelt a sheer drop lay out in front of him, before open grassy plains and the warehouse which he had been tasked with investigating and ultimately destroying if it was deemed necessary to recover their stolen tech. Over head the engines of an aircraft echoed across the landscape, "Well I reckon it is about time we introduced ourselves.

They had spent the best part of several hours sitting here watching and biding their time, if they didn't already know they were hear they soon would. The structure was heavily reinforced and surrounded by an outer wall and security checkpoints from what they had gathered transported goods would arrive on a hourly basis likely meaning elsewhere was a base of operations and reinforcements would surely arrive once the alarm was raised but their objective didn't call for stealth. The 'plan' was ultimately simply boiled down to hitting hard and fast with heavy asset support from the Shadowblade, escape would ultimately boil down abusing this cliff face.

"They attacked us first, that should go without question."Is responded the sniper at his flank resting her head upon the scope of her weapon, the other eye covered by a visor. Held firmly in her grasp the trigger of the LR4A Rifle, the gun itself lacked any chamber instead were two rails in which golden energy sparked from one to the other. "Don't kill them all, worst comes to worst I want at least one hostage. You are Zeta." Bureiku commented taking a step off the cliff landing firmly upon the ground, pulling out the faceplate he locked it into position before breaking out into a sprint towards the warehouse compound. "This is Actual, Alpha squad on my mark begin your mission. "

Coming out of the forest he made certain to keep to the shadows and verges as much as possible. The suit could provide him with some degree of protection from gunfire but it wasn't invulnerable, one lucky shot onto the power pack or through any one of the number of weak points and he could be rendered useless. He was a distraction, and had to get in range before he could wreck havoc upon the compound.

"Uploading Firing Solution: 25%...."Came over the short range radio, Bureiku now at least several hundred meters away from the main gate. "Firing Solution Uploaded, Acquiring target: 50%...." Five hundred meters no more cover he was forced out into the open and well within their sight range several armed guards had already taken aim upon him. "Hurry up Zeta..."

"Target Acquired. Loading mechanism's engaged. Infusing Chakra: 75%..."

Bureiku frowned, this was taking far too long another meter or two and he'd be in range. "Get on the ground!"Is shouted from the guardsmen fingers on the trigger, another meter or two and he would be in range. Extending his reach to behind his back he drew his sword, the unmistakable reddish glow of superheated metal shining through the night revealing his right flank of his suit they seemed to hesitate for a moment, a stroke of luck. It didn't surprise him at all, outside of Sunagakure he was still an unknown and that is how he liked it this status gave him the freedom he needed to bring his creations to bear. "Firing Sequence initiated."

_Finally_

Almost like a second sun the landscape was illuminated by the unmistakable orange flash shortly thereafter followed by a roar echoing throughout the valley and a brief whistle before the entire landscape was thrown into a state of disarray. The shell slammed into the iron gates tearing through it with ease and proceeding to crash forth into the earth, there was brief moment in which he stumbled the earth becoming dislodged and became to resemble broken glass. Molten chakra metal rained down from above, the cries of the guardsman brought a grin to his face, it worked.

"Alpha begin your assault, your priority is to secure the assets. Avoid the front gate, it'll be a hot zone."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 19, 2014)

*Rosuto  & Hanekawa l Eien Machi*

Upon them lowering their guard Rosuto's eyes adjusted itself, hiding his cursed vision while the woman proceeded to smile enticingly towards the child who tailored her from top to bottom. Her worded minced at his comment as ordered by Rosuto's thoughts. Upon them turning and heading out towards the distance, his right arm directed itself towards them, the gears withing its mechanical setup had begun to resonate with the stimuli of his Chakra. His thought began to process, their bound link through a blood pact had made it so that they could share each others sense, and so silently commanded her to switch her hearing to his. As his own arm worked to neglected the effect of sound reverberations. As her hearing translated to Rosuto's ears, her own refused to function. And soon a boom of sound resonated from his arm, The Melody Arm V2 had released its muse. 

As the sound began to resonate with the area, bodies within the proximity who's ears assimilated the sound began to feel a weigh upon their feet. As if bound by their own incapacity to have their brain transfer the data for their bodies to move. Paralysis. Upon realization of such the feline's lips extended from cheek to cheek, the iris of her eyes gleamed and her retina shortened, witnessing a relatively easy plan come to fruition. Her heel found the earth and similar to the monster from before, her speed scaled almost instantly. As her image blurred and her vision shifted, her image soon made its way towards her master. 

"What a deliciously conniving trick. And just when I thought I was about to be handed away~"

The tone of her voice began to exude a playful sarcasm, Rosuto's eye witnessed them as he himself played the part of up-close and personal. He stood between the two, upon what seemed to be a distance that's been course at mere seconds, the sound of gears revolving in dire speed within the melody arm, the artificial tenketsu channels fulling the arm with the users chakra, almost with excellent precision his arm began to gather a powerful substance of power. While he body propelled it slight withing several inches from the earth it stood, demonstrating the finesse of a fighting style he inherited from a wanderer, the Jeet Kune Do, his body flung itself into a horizontal twirl upon the air, his feet delivering an upwards spin kick to the chin, while the momentum built upon the spin he brought down his hand upon the creature from before. An immense strike of kinetic force expelled upon connecting the fist crashing him even deep upon the earth.

"Sound travels through the air. It's a passage much like a train needs rails to move. The canal of the ear recovers sound and stimulates the drum, which causes three specific bones within the ear to tremble, their always in constant movement... They're called the malleus, incus, and stapes. Upon them recognizing the sound set is delivered to a shell similar to that of a slugs shell. This is called the cochlea which recovers set sound vibrations. Through a sort of complicated process, the sound transfers through a few hair membranes within the inner ear, which help produce the human balance through a electrical signal that's delivered and registered by the brain. Now, knowing such a process and messing with it slightly by adding and extra layer to the sound... This helps me manifest a particular sound with can help me send different signal to the brain. Almost making the brain itself the cause of their own turmoil. Paralysis, a natural response to many, like sleep paralysis for example. Deliver the sight frequency of sound layered with a dash with chakra and I can temporarily shut down your system." 

He rose from where he stood walking a few steps before the two before turning, his right eyes tracing the void of darkness with its crimson hue, while the eye began to swirl the three tomoe of the Sharingan in a menacing glare, where Rosuto himself could sense his aura rocket to menacing levels of anger. Two random shinobi from a land he hadn't care much for suddenly made their appearance before him with trivial insults and mind-games all blended with idle threats that just evoked a sense of caged anger he himself was aware of. The stress that had built wasn't shallow at all. And his resolution from before had seems to have manifested at the shed of this light. 

"You might have a monster, but this is a demon."


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
To Learn To Howl Again III
So What's Going On Weirdo?*

The flames ate and corroded the house to ash as Marietta made up her mind and put her hand as well as her trust into me. Her acceptance brought a rather goofy satisfied with myself grin to my face, I did my best to suppress it but my smile muscles had retard strength and there was no stopping it. She gave me a look which kind of indicated there was a twinge of regret in trusting me, but taking one last look as her home burned away, she realized I was her best hope. 

?As competent as they are, they?ll be on to use soon enough, but bambino. I never did catch your name?? 

Our hands were still clasped together, I could feel the sweat dripping down my palm and seeping into her. Yea, it's gross but you try being in a burning slash burnt house and not sweating asshole. Still now that I thought of it I knew quite a bit about Mari and she had never formally met me, well aside from that one time in Fuzen where she was assuredly going to beat me to a pulp for kind of kidnapping her sister. It kind of dawned on me though, we had both been in the Forest of Death and I was kind of famous. Not that I was prideful in that sense but now and again I did get noticed on the street as that idiot kid who punched a dragon in the face.

"My name is Zellous Kazama, but people just call me Zell. I'm a genin, 15 years old, I like long strolls on the beach and candle light... I'm rambling why the hell am I rambling..."

I honestly contemplated letting myself burn up in this house, but that would have been a pretty massive failure of the mission. I gave Mari's hand a gentle shake before letting go. My hand was drenched in nasty ass sweat, it looked like I put my hand in a sink full of water it was dripping so much. I brought my hand to my jacket to rid myself of the excess moisture before placing my other less sweaty hand into hers. Being assertive wasn't really my thing, I was learning and this was a time in which it was working for me a little. So it made sense to grab Marietta and start running...

*CRACK
THUD*

Pro-tip don't grab a girl who keeps a 400 pound weight around her neck and think you can just pull her along with a full speed sprint. That's what I had done and without even moving I was pretty sure she had caused me to dislocate my shoulder or something. I smiled meekly as I got myself back up, pretty sure I filled my buffoonery quota for the day.

"Yea I was kind of hoping we could you know run from the bad guys with bombs and sniper rifles..."

"Yea sure lead the way make sure not to trip over your own feet though, Zell."

There was a sort of unassuming unflappability to Marietta that I liked. She didn't giggle at my penchant for making an ass of myself she kind of just cocked an eyebrow and asked herself the question I asked myself everyday, what the hell is wrong with me? Even then the way she said my name was like I had the weird name which we all know isn't true, Marietta was the weird name in all of this. Needless to say we made our way back up to the rooftops of Konoha not really saying much as I led the way. We bounded from rooftop to rooftop in silence for about a few minutes before I realized that she wasn't going to say much.

"You know they should make some kind of car that flies. The rooftops are the fastest form of travel and I never really understood why they made cars for the roads. Konoha has so much going on and there's always traffic."

She didn't really give me much to work with instead letting me ramble as she was probably thinking about things. Truth be told the things she was pontificating about were the things I truly wanted to ask about but, well here was the dilemma. I was good at putting my foot in my mouth and making an ass of myself but addressing Marietta on important matters was something I was failing at harder than Sakura Haruno maintaining dignity. Yea that's my second shot at her in a twenty minute span, sue me. Still knowledge was power and in this situation I was powerless because I was coming in with a dearth of knowledge. So as we landed on the next rooftop I finally asked the real questions on my mind.

"Marietta I know you that you know the people after you. Can you give any background that could help us in taking these guys on? What do they want with you even, is this connected to your homeland?"
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 19, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
Red Ribbon Mystery
PART 21.5

____________________​_Ren thought long and hard as he laid there on the grassy plains of Konoha's twenty-fourth training field. He had an impressive arsenal of jutsu at this point. That was undeniable. Multiple long ranged techniques which served different purposes, close range killing techniques, barriers, summoning, so on and so forth. Yet, there was a glaring lack of any rapid-fire attacks. The only jutsu of his that fired off multiple times was raiton: gian, and that was far too chakra exhaustive to just 'spam' carelessly. To this end, he developed raiton: renzoku sutorīmu.

It was a relatively simple jutsu, and not one that was entirely original. The basic design was heavily inspired by the famous Darui's own ranton: reizā sākasu and was similarly used to pin down enemies, too. The problem lay in the theory behind it and the execution. Gathering and focusing a clump of raiton chakra to the fingertip was easy in itself, but releasing it was a bit trickier. At least with raiton: gian or raikou shinju, it was all condensed into a manageable single beam of lightning with shape manipulation. With this, he was essentially firing off multiple beams of lightning and condensing them one by one as they came out. Not only was the micro-managing hard enough already, but Ren also had to be careful of his chakra distribution otherwise the jutsu might cause him to burn out. If one beam was too big, that meant the entire equilibrium of the jutsu would be thrown out. 

That was why Darui used two hands for his jutsu. Aside from fusing the suiton and raiton chakra together to form ranton, it also made moulding it all a far easier process. It divided up the total task and essentially halved it up. But Ren didn't quite want to use two hands. It defeated the whole purpose of having an easy to use jutsu. 

... although, maybe it didn't hurt to just try it out anyway. Practice was still practice. 

The Houki removed himself from the dirt, patting his backside down as he rose up. Extending his two arms, he tensed them up and let the blood flow, using that to help him isolate the chakra to his hands. He could see it clearly now; a small river of blue being pushed along the complex network of roads on the inside of his arm, towards his palms. His chakra sensing abilities was turning out to be even more useful than he thought it'd be.

He brought his hands together, interlocking his fingers and letting the chakra collect in the space between his two palms. Ren let it gather, until he could feel it bubbling and could see the chakra surround his hand in a large sphere. "Now!" He released. Multiple streams of lightning burst forth from the pearl of chakra, swirling harmlessly in the air before dispersing completely. 

Ren slowly exhaled a breath of air and separated his hands. He had the basic 'feel' and timing of the jutsu down. Now all that was needed was to take away the training wheels. Settling down into a stance, this time the Houki only brought out a single arm, extending the index finger towards his invisible target. Once again, the chakra flowed. And once again, the chakra released. This time, however, instead of coming out as a stream of brilliant white beams, it came out as a single large blast followed by a line-up of feeble ones. 

"Damn, didn't let the chakra flow properly," he murmured to himself, flexing his fingers all the while blowing out the smoke from the end of his index. The chakra extended up prematurely detonating itself on the end of his finger, and the remnants of the raiton he'd gathered there just sort of... fizzled out, which was why the rest of the jutsu attempt was so lacklustre. 

Granted, in the long-run, it was probably better. If the rest of the beams were as large as the first one, it would have eaten up a substantially larger portion of his chakra than the attempt just now. Better short-circuit than overload, he supposed.

"I just need something else inside my body to help insulate and direct the chakra, then..."

Air. The elder always did mention that a healthy flow of oxygen inside the body helped enhance the power of his raiton ninjutsu; it worked similarly with katon techniques as well. The latter needed oxygen to act as fuel for the fire, whereas the former just needed it for insulation and flow direction. Ren closed his eyes and took a deep breath, making sure that his breathing technique was done properly and through the stomach rather than the chest. He let the oxygen ebb and flow inside his body, pushing it along to circulate inside his body while exhaling the excess. 

He took another breath, then tried again. Ren raised his right arm, index finger extended again, and let the static cackle and roar inside his hand. The oxygen definitely had an impact; the raiton chakra was not only stronger, but also felt far easier to control and less volatile as well. 

"Raiton: Renzoku Sutorīmu." Like a fountain erupting with water, a single beam of lightning left the surface of his finger tips. Another followed. And another. And another, all trailing after each other and travelling towards the leaf until it became nothing but a faint ashes in the wind. ​_


----------



## Kenju (Nov 19, 2014)

[- R E A P E R Code - ]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act XI)-
<"Death Is Always At My Side">


My feet are glued to the sticky red floor. It isn't because I'm literally stuck from the liquid substance, but the moment I step out of the large whole and enter what should still be a battlefield,.....is a complete and utter massacre. The floor is so dirtied with the mass of dead bodies that it nearly leaves room to walk. No matter where I scan, I can't find a single piece of the natural color of the walls that have now been recolored with pulverized red meat. The ceiling is leaking liquid, not because of a crack, but from blood tricking down out of the shredded remains plastered up above. 

Yes, the ground, walls and even some of the ceiling are painted with oozing flesh. Havoc had not only befallen the people here, but the room as well. Craters, cracks, holes all forms of wreckage laid around me. Had someone's insides been skewered brutally with a knife and shown on a 360 degree display, this is what it would look like. It was as if a bomb filled with living humans and exploded and devastated everything.

But I know it wasn't that. I know the boy at the centerpiece of all of this, had done every bit of this himself. The host behind this corpse party stood lonesome but powerful at the very middle of his creation of destruction. His clothing that was white was now bathed in blood. Yet he showed no concern for something that was like a warm morning's shower to him. A vicious, ominous smile greeted me upon my entry. That boy, no monster, Diarmu, held his arms out to invite me in on his _'fun'_.

"Ri....Rioukou-chan...."

What I heard was not him but Eita, who I found to my left, resting her back on a shattered pillar surrounded the deceased savages. 

"Eita!"

My legs unstiffen themselves and I rush to herself without realizing it. She's a mess, blood and bruises cover her from head to toe. A single hole could be found under the single crimson hole. Above that was a slave gruesomely across her left breast. 

"You...You...I'm sorry,"

"What are you talking about Riokou-chan,....gah...thi- this is nothing...Us ponytails have to strong, you know? Besides, I got to see so many amazing..horrible deaths..it was beautiful,"

She said that, but her hair now blood-dyed hair was far from that. She said that, but she held pained smile not unnoticed by me....She said that...but she has a single leg missing!! I bit down hard at my own teeth, to fight off my emotions for now.

"Don-.....let your guard down Riokou!!"

Another voice, Heivia's called to my from my right. Unlike Eita, he till has his legs, however a single arm, torn to near shreds was all that remained. On closer inspection, a chunk of his right waist was gone and blood pourened endlessly from his head like a leaking water balloon. Even still, that strong commanding personality of his remained attached.

"Heivia-san! Are you alright!? Where's Quenser!? What happened!?"

I question my beaten green-haired comrade. Keeping a close eye on the spear-wielding maniac, listening patiently, Heivia used his single elbow to prop his upper body up from the disgusting floor 

"I've..had better days....agh..Quenser, he went off somewhere while trying to deal with one of those tricky savages. After that...."

His green eyes full of animosity turned towards a blood drenched Diarmu.

"This bastard, I don't know how but he brought everything to hell! All he did was a few moves, then one after another hell broke loss and everyone, including the allies he brought with him, started brutally dying left and right! Then he started freely slaughtering everything himself!"

He shook violently as he recalled the dark events that had transpired. I understand his sentiment, yet I can't make sense of the words spoken. Most likely, there was some unknown power at work. Something that was enough to bring this crimson reckoning to large, large room full of people. 

"I won't lie, seeing all that was a thrill nearly made me climax myself. You should have seen it, the way everything just flowed together to make a masterpiece of meat like this!"

His vile words did not resonate with me, only send chills down my very nerves. This was cowardice, this sort weakness and my own recklessness disgusts me. I have to peal away this filthy slim responsible for all of this! But before I can do that-

"YOU VERMIN!!!!!!!!!!"

Like lightning, Heivia shoots high into the air in his midst of rage, just under the bloody clouds of meat attached to the ceiling. I didn't want to see him further fight in his horrendous state but I was helpless at the amount of distance between us.
_
"PHOOOOOOOOTOOOOOOOONNNNNNNN---------!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"_

Brilliant light shrouded Heivia, nearly blinding us all. Four spheres of light scatter and surround in on all sides. These spheres and Heivia himself connect in a link of light, sending energy across each other constantly, building an immense force of power.

In face of this heavenly display, the red-haired demon below pounds the end of his spear harshly on the pilfered floor in anticipation. A mad grin awaits the righteous judgement,

"Come on then if you're in such a hurry to die!"

_"STAAARRRRRSTREEEEEAAAMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"_

The four light spheres as powered links, Heivia dives  in his blindingly shroud. In a speed unlike any before I'd ever seen, that brave angelic soldier heads at the devil himself. The light so powerful that it could eradicate anything with a single touch. This speed, this power, Diarmu could not hope of evading nor blocking a strike to amazing. 

Yet, his descent of glory is put to and end. The light shroud vanishes just moments before making impact. Leaving him powerless and nowhere to run under the mercy of gravity. Why did this happen? In this short short, time span I look up and see that several chunks of flesh above had _somehow_ fallen perfectly onto _each of the four_ spheres of light, disrupting and disabling the power flow to the photon master.

He's skewered, with the incoming slime from above, Diarmu simply raises his spear and skewers Heivia.

..........

I stare dumbfoundedly and take moments to process the scene. The once proud and strong Heivia, was now a piece of meat hanging limply from the spear impaled far and deep, throughout his innards. His life and glory had disappeared like a flicker of light. By Just a mere coincidence?

"YOU......YOUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"RIOKOU-CHAN!"

The only thing that holds me back from my senseless rage is my remaining ally, Eita. I turn back to find her eyes glowing a blue hue. This is her ability to connect her eyesight with the spirit world. Though, was use does it have now?

"Ri...Riokou-chan...I see them...that Diarmu guy..I'm seeing multiple copies of him everywhere in the spirit world!! What's going on!?"

A sense of terror can be seen in her shaking and heard in her words. However, I had no way of comprehending the meaning of what she was saying as my blood boiled. Before I could ask why, that monster commented,

"Oh, so you see it huh? That's pretty cool,"

 I urgently turn back to face those words but instead I find a spear soaring for us. No, it's aiming for Eita! However I'm fast enough to match it's speed. I move to intercept to the deadly pass, and just when I do, the wind pressure from the spear_ coincidentally blows a small pool of blood into my foot path_. Causing me to slip and miss the interception. This results in  me hearing the sound of human meat once again being sliced. 

I don't even look to see Eita's body because instead I find her head flying over my and into the hand of Diarmu. Yes, her decapitated head rested in his grasp, staring at me with a smile full of tears. This shocking sights, reminds me that I have once again failed at saving an ally. By a ridiculous reason yet again, no less 

"Did you know? A decapitated head can remain alive for a few seconds,"

I don't even have a chance to plead. Diarmu's fangs dig deep into Eita's scalp and quickly tear away at the nerves and tissues wildly like a mad dog. Blood spews and splashes, ending up in the bowels of his gut along with the meat from her brain. There isn't any benefit from this diabolical act, he's only doing this just for his own amusement and just to devastate me...and it's working. A waterfall of blood is forming from under the head's eyes.

After half-finishing his meal, he takes a look at the frozen me,

"*Calamity Mind*, that is the name of my ability. I have a very strong form of perfect memory. So strong, that as your headless friend mentioned, even pieces of my spirit is left wherever I go. My murderous tendencies are so ravenous, that it connects with my subconscious to these 'left overs'. You see I don't remember all these things myself, by the back of my mind does. Using the recordings of my left overs, my mind calculates everything, the distance, the wind pressure, the weight, the time, vibrations, gravity, people, habits, personality, clothing, etc. All these calculations come together with just the smallest of my actions to direct a terrible casualty that may even go unnoticed by me if I'm not careful. I even managed to kill my only friend with this damned power, isn't that crazy? Oh, but don't think this little trick is all I have,"

Why is he saying this? I question myself in my puzzled disarray. Yet, as I see the crimson stained murderous grin once again welcome me to hell. I realize why he explained his ability. It's because no matter what, I can't do a damned thing against it. Just like that, I had once again met a complete monster in the depths of hell.

*"Don't you get it you bitch!? I could take a piss and you could drown to death! This is Calamity Mind!"*

And a battle to the death began​​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 20, 2014)

*Howling Voice Approaches: An Unexpected Target!*

In the small amount of time that they were together, Zell, whose name she just learned, was a?slightly awkward boy to the foreign kunoichi. The gaze she directed toward him was just one of oddity, mostly at his behavior, whenever he attempted to do anything whether it was physical or verbal. A very stark contrast to what she was used to dealing with in the village. Marietta was rather unsure if she should say something to the poor embarrassing boy just stay silent. The end result found itself being that being quiet would probably be better in the long run. He came off as incredible veritable beacon of genuine good nature, so there was no point in pointing out what he obviously knew, just from the look he gave her when he smiled. 

?This is rather?unfamiliar territory for me.? It was the thought that crossed her mind when she looked at her hand in his, pulling her off to safety. Never in her mind could she really recall having someone lead her away in this manner before. Such a thing was new and weird, enough to make her body feel a bit taut about the whole thing, assassins including, which brought upon her silence for the long few minutes that the both of them ran along the building, it was a bit uncomfortable. In an effort to start some form of conversation, Zell decided to talk about flying cars though she only let him ramble as she was lost in her own thoughts for the moment. 

"Marietta I know you that you know the people after you. Can you give any background that could help us in taking these guys on? What do they want with you even, is this connected to your homeland?" A long exasperated breathe followed behind from Marietta when he began asking. She knew he had a right to know exactly what he was saving her from, but the fact he was automatically placing himself further in her business wasn?t something that sat well with her. 

?I do owe you an explanation and it?s a long story but tell you some of what I know.? She took a moment to visually put together a cliff notes version before beginning. "The people after us are assassins are from an association known as Howling Voice. The word ?ruthless? comes to mind, yet it doesn?t grasp their mercilessness. They are of a different brand than the ?shinobi? of this land, far more methodical in their approach and immaculate in the cleanup. A very powerful presence in the shadows of the world. The rumor of their claim to fame is that those who find themselves targets for howling Voice.? Zell looked back addled by her sudden pause in speech. The idea of such professionals coming after them was something that he definitely hadn?t planned on walking into; however, what concerned him more was the rather grim look on the normally fearless face of Konoha?s firecracker. 

?If you are their target then you might as well be considered affiliates of the walking dead.? Such a phrase was hard for even her to say. The air between the two only got thicker with suspense, the idea that they were consider dead men walking. 

?As things move forward new ideas come to life and new ideas bring innovation, but innovation often leads to corruption. People have a need they want satisfied, so a new idea is created, yet even with that need filled they content, they want more and most will do whatever it takes whether they steal or kill for it, which is corruption.? Marietta?s beginning explanation was her way to setting a scene, from what little she could recall from her own memory.  

?That?s just one way of looking at it.? She continued. ?But if you want something, why not take it? The means to the end aren?t of concern as long as you get what you want when it?s all over. Materialistic things, power of varying kinds, acclaim and the biggest, money. Which you can gain through a variety of methods like extortion, smuggling, trafficking a variety of things including humans, and assassination. That is where people such as Howling Voice come into play. Through acts like that you acquire those of factions or leaders of the world in your back pocket. It?s a world that is never talked about, only rarely heard in the whispers of the darkest crevices. That is the world I lived in until recently before Howling Voice was employ to slaughter my entire kin.? Purposely Marietta cleaned up her words. What she just explained was so much more than that; however, simply explaining such a thing would give one the ability to truly understand.

?That is the Criminal Underworld.? 
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 20, 2014)

*Dr. Kenshoku Sosuke*
_The Quest for Booze, Act 3_​
Dr. Kenshoku Sosuke was man... er, boy... that could learn fromhis mistakes.

Trying to fight a chuunin with a lot more experience than he had?  Definitely qualified as a mistake.  He gritted his teeth hard as a roundhouse slammed hard into his stomach, throwing him backward into the grass.  He wrapped his arms around his stomach as he stood up.  That really hurt.  He spat a wad of saliva, phlegm, and oh God is that blood?, and pulled two more vials from his bandoleer.  He opened his mouth to speak, letting his steps punctuate his words as he went.

"Give.  Me.  Back.  My.  Booze.  Or.  Else."

Rinka scoffed at this.  "Or else what?  What are you gonna do?  You can't beat me, _loser_."

Loser.  Loser.  Loser.  Loser.  Loserloserloserloserloserloserloserloserloserloserloserloserloserloserloserloserloser?!?!?!

Oh she had done it now.  An offhand insult unknowingly tredged up old memories, ones he had long since buried.  He was once again the nerdy kid getting picked on.  Only no, he wasn't.  He would never be that again.

"Kukukukukukuku..."  He reached into his pocket, retrieving a pair of glasses and sliding them up the bridge of his nose.  His eyes flashed a shade of red for a split second, almost as if it had been imagined.  "The doctor is _*in.*_"  He took a few sauntering steps toward Rinka, a wide, wild smile slapped on his face.  "So... Rinka-chan.  What ails you?"  Before she could answer he vanished, sprinting toward her with a wild burst of speed that came from seemingly nowhere.  She was fast enough to react, but by the time she had kicked him away, he had tossed a vial at her that broke when it hit the ground, emitting a thick, viscious cloud of greenish smoke.

T-tear gas?!  She began coughing, wetness sliding down her cheeks.  She flung herself from the crowd, flying into Sosuke's waiting arms.  He wrapped her in a vice grip, one hand reaching for the bottle and the other fondling a boob.  She cried out with a provocative "yahh~hhn!" and he suddenly released her, taking several leaping steps away from her.  He rose his right hand, revealing the bottle of whiskey, glinting in the sun light.

"You should stand down, Rinka-chan.  Doctor's orders."

He popped off the cork with a thumb and rose the bottle to his lips, prepared to drink--

_Crash!_


Huh?  No, that wasn't right.  He was expecting a glug sound, maybe even a gargle.  He opened his eyes to see the bottle shattering, a shuriken flying through it and raining glass and alcohol onto the grass.His eyes went wide as he looked first at the spilled whiskey, then at the devillish smile Rinka was wearing.  Whiskey.  Rinka.  Whiskey.  Rinka.  Whiskey.  Rinka.

"NoooOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOD DAMMIT!!!"


----------



## Hero (Nov 20, 2014)

> _*PROLOGUE *_*: THEN, NOW & BEYOND*
> 
> 
> Takashi   dragged his feet behind his older sister. The Fuzenkagure siblings had   been running for two days straight with minimal food, water, and sleep   and Takashi was exhausted. He liked  pushing his body beyond its limit and sure he loved the feeling of being  completely drained, but he just couldn't get into the groove of things  with these recents thoughts plaguing his psyche. "Sayano, could we stop for a minute? You swore to me that we were going to talk  about _that _day..." the boy said trailing off. For the past two  days, Takashi had been nagging Sayano  to speak of the incident that  nearly left them dead. Despite being  loud and clear with his statement,  the girl kept walking ahead without  acknowledging Takashi.
> ...


*End of Prologue*​


----------



## Hero (Nov 21, 2014)

*The Dragon Prince
*_
Part 1_*
*
Sayano  and Takashi stood motionless in front of the gates to opportunity,  Konohagakure. Growing up in an orphanage, the siblings had limited  resources and knowledge of the outside world. The latest books they  possessed on the world's geography were 123 years old, so when Takashi  and Sayano their poor portion of Fuzenkagure, they were astonished to  find the world was nothing like they envisioned. Both weren't entirely  sure if they were even at the entrance of Konohagakure because the  notable gate around the city was no longer present. Their only  indication they were in the correct location was the sign posted on a  billboard saying "Welcome to the City Dancing in the Leaves". Old  landmarks like the Hokage faces weren't visible to them because towering  skyscrapers blocked their line of sight. Skyscrapers weren't unfamiliar  concepts to the duo, but they had never been so close to any before. 

"It  really doesn't look anything like the pictures from the textbook huh?"  Takashi laughed loudly, "Also so much for the famed name. The only trees  I see are lining the street. I'm disappointed because I expected a  forest you know?". The trees that held the boys attention were actually  trees that were created from Yamato's mokuton. When Konoha started to  undergo its own industrial revolution, a massive amount of the trees  inside the village and outside were hacked down. It wasn't until later  that the villagers complained about the lack of shade in the city and  the dear trees that were heavily rooted in their culture. When Naruto  heard the pleas of his people, he asked Yamato to use his unique  ninjutsu to satisfy the villagers needs. This was over a century ago and  now those trees planted by Yamato were more than 35 stories tall.

"Yeah  I agree, but you have to admit these still standing are still a  magnificent sight" Sayano smiled despite the nauseating headaches and  dizzy spells that plagued her. The worst part about her sudden illness  is that she didn't understand the cause of it. She had a few ideas of  the origin but none of it was conclusive. Sayano thought that maybe it  could have been done to the lack of proper nutrition in her youth  catching up to her, but she knew that wasn't true because she could  still kick a dude's (namely Takashi's) ass. Another hypothesis she had  was maybe it was due to the rigor of the trip and their lack of sleep  and water. It very well could have been air pollution as well Sayano  reasoned. The orphanage was in a rural area so maybe the city was making  her sick and Takashi wasn't sick because maybe he had a stronger immune  system, he wanted to be a doctor after all. The girl had a few other  ideas spinning in her head, but she stopped focusing on them because  thinking only made her ailment worse.

Takashi looked over at his  older sister to see if she was ok. She didn't mention feeling ill, but  Takashi could sense something was definitely going on. Takashi started  to ask Sayano if she was straight, but she was already on the move down  the bustling street. Not wanting to get left behind, Takashi jogged a  bit to catch up with his sister and eventually matched her pace. "So  we're going to find the Medical Academy right?" Takashi said in a gleeful tone.
"That's the plan bro"
"Oh my gosh I can't believe we are actually here right now. Finally I...I can't even think straight!" 
"Hahaha.  I'm excited for you too Takashi." Sayano smiled. Even though they had  made it in Konoha, the road blocks didn't end there. In fact, the road  blocks they faced kept stacking up on each other and it was becoming  overwhelming. They just arrived into Konoha, but they had no mean of  income, no place to call home, no food, and they had no idea where they  were going.  To improve their situation, Sayano decided that she'd start  marking objectives off on their list by starting off with the easiest,  which was finding the medical school. There weren't any maps up for  directions, so Sayano approached a stranger while she told Takashi to  stay back for a bit. 

"Hello Ms, can I ask you something? I  promise it'll be quick because I don't want to waste your time!" Sayano  beamed trying sell herself to the woman. As expected, the woman was  receptive of Sayano's approach and gladly decided to help her out.
"Sakura's  Medical Ninja Academy you say? Yeah that is just north of here, I'd say  about 2.5 miles. All you have to do is continue up this street and turn  left once you hit Hospital Dr. Once you are on Hospital Dr., it'll be the 4th building on your right side!"
Sayano  thanked the woman for taking the time to help her out and watched the  citizen go on her way. Not long after she left, Sayano regretted not  getting the lady's name because she seemed nice. Nice enough to let her  and Takashi crash at her place for a few days? Probably not. When Sayano  turned back towards the direction of her brother behind her, she  panicked because he was talking to some official looking man and from  the looks of things, the conversation wasn't going well.

"Sir I'm  not a terroist. I'm offended you've likened me to such just because I  don't have a ninja registration number." Takashi said starting to get  heated. The man looked at the boy unamused at what he believed to be  excuses. He didn't get paid enough to run customs. Despite advancing in  about everything else, Konoha still used that ancient barrier technique  to detect intruders. The officer got wind of the siblings entering  Konoha immediately, but didn't decide to engage them because he wanted  to see what they were up to. Takashi clearly the younger looking of the  two ended up being the victim because he looked like an easy target for  the man to get information from. However he couldn't be farther from the  truth, "Listen kid, if you tell me what exactly you're doing here  without an adult, I'll let you off with a small fine. If I don't believe  you, I'm afraid I'm going to have to take you in. Unfortunately for you, that seems to be the case."
"Not if I have anything to say about it" Sayano said stepping forward. The man swirled around and looked at her curiously.
"You're the girl that was with him. Who are you both. State your purposes."
"Gladly," Sayano  spat then pausing to glance at the man's name tag "Officer Okumura. My  brother and I are moving to Konoha from Iwagakure..." but before Sayano could finish, Officer Okumura cut her short.
"That's  not what he said. He said you were from Fuzenkagure. So you're lying  and I'm taking..." but before he could finish, Sayano pulled the same  stunt he had pulled on her moments before
"Actually you're clearly a  dumb fuck. 1, you're listening to a 14 year old who might I add, isn't  the brightest kid in the world. 2, if you were actually aware of the  world around you, you would know that Fuzenkagure was what it used to be  called before it was razed and taken by...him" Sayano said hesitantly  trying to control her emotions "But if you want to get technical, it was  originally Iwakagure if you're counting over a century ago."
The  officer stood looking at the two awkwardly.  He had no clue what to do.  People in the city were starting to come look at the squabble that was  happening in the middle of rush hour. Okumura loved the spotlight, but  not while he was being roasted by two kids. He needed to find a way to make the tables turn and fast.​


----------



## Hero (Nov 21, 2014)

*The Dragon Prince* _(continued)_

_ Part 1_


"That only clears one base young lady. Clearly you both are together, where are your and his parents?"
 Takashi  looked over to Sayano with a pleading look. She knew that look very  well. Takashi always exaggerated a frown when he was feeling left out of  something and wanted to be apart of the picture. Figuring she couldn't  have all the fun to herself, she tapped out and let Takashi take the  reigns.
 "Like she said, we are from Iwa or Fuzen or whatever you want  to call it. What she didn't mention was that we are siblings. I know  this might be confusing, but hear me out. We aren't siblings by blood,  but we are so close we might as well be. However I think it's the fact  that we aren't blood that makes our bond closer. It just shows how  people no matter their circumstances or differences can come together.  Sure I'm fairer skin and she's darker, but I don't care. She's my sister  and has taken care of me all my life because I never knew my parents  and neither did she. We're orphans and we came here for a new life since  our last was...destroyed. I know what you're thinking, but I'm ahead of  you here" Takashi said before pausing to chuckle a little, "She's 18.  She turned 18 two days ago and is my legal guardian. I would tell you to  check my credentials but they were sort of erased. We taught ourselves  all we know now about ninjutsu from century old books back in the  orphanage and all we are trying to do right now is get to the Medical  Academy so pardon me for being rude, but you're kind of an inhibitor of that process."

 While  Takashi was busy taking control of the conversation with Okumura,  Sayano's vision started to go white. "What the fuck is happening" she  muttered to herself. Her dizzy spells were unbearable at this point. And  now there was this noise and it was coming from everywhere. She  couldn't tell if she was going crazy or not. The sky of full of strange  lights of varying colors and she was beginning to hear what she was  seeing. "This has got to be a genjutsu...it's got to be. I have to...use  my..." she murmured before tailoring off.

 The crowd around the  three ninja was starting to accumulate. If Takashi had to guess, they  were about 30 bystanders who had formed a circle around them. Officer  Okumura was at a loss of words. One thing that came from this  humiliation was that he realized why he never could get into the  Intelligence Gathering and Espionage Department. It also made him hate  his job and the new rookie Ren Houki even more. At this point, there was  nowhere for Okumura to go but in the direction of defeat. Placing his  hand behind his head, Officer Okumura started to laugh. "Sorry for the  misunderstanding kids. I was just um...I get into my job sometimes. I  don't see much excitement you see and I got carried away. I'll probably  be getting written up for this. Once again my apologizes. If you don't  mind, I'll like to take you with me now..." Okumura paused before  continuing further. Takashi had a pressed look on his face and wasn't  laughing. Seeing that the joke came too soon, Okumura decided to proceed  "To take you to customs of course hahaha. There you can get your ninja  registration number. Without that, you can't enroll into that medical  academy you want to get into so bad. So please, come with me!"

 Takashi's  face lit up vividly. He turned to Sayano and grabbed her hands and  started dancing. His exuberance quickly translated to concern when he  noticed Sayano wasn't jumping up in joy with him. In fact, she wasn't  reacting at all. Fear started to overcome Takashi and he began to panic  widely. "Sayano, wake up. Sayno answer me please what's wrong?!" the boy  screamed at his sister. Officer Okumura also began to feel worried at  Sayano's condition because moments before, she was just raring to go and  seemed fine when she engaged him in verbal combat. Even the crowd  started become restless and starting to squirm watching the events  unfold. Matters took a turn for the worst when Sayano unexpectedly  collasped to the ground. Takashi flung himself to her side and checked  her vitals. She was alive, but her heart rate was incredibly. It was  going so fast that Takashi couldn't accurately take her pulse. Then all  of a sudden, her heart stopped beating. Takashi's stomach dropped. This  couldn't possibly be happening, it just could not be feasibly happening.  Acting immediately, Takashi demanded Okumura to hand him a flashlight.  The officer obeyed with no question asked this time. Takashi snatched  the flashlight from Okumura and shone it in Sayano's eyes and that's  when things began to get weirder. Instead of her pupils shrinking like a  normal person's or having no reaction, assuming she is dead, Sayano's  pupils enlarged. Takashi took the light away and her eyes went back to  normal. He shone the light into her eyes again, this time closer and her  pupils dilated even more than before, so much more the iris of her eye was nothing more than a sliver. 

 "Somebody  get us to the hospital!" Takashi commanded with his voice cracking.  Officer Okumura called in for back up to get a team over immediately to  rush Sayano to the Emergency Room. While Okumura was getting the medical  team supervised, Takashi continued to watch over his sister worried. It  was frightening seeing her with unresponsive eyes that appeared to  be glazed over. Takashi knew things were going to get a lot worse before they got better
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
To Learn To Howl Again IV
Don't Stare At The Mob Princess's Breasteses*

"That is the criminal underworld."

There was a grizzled listlessness to Marietta's words that struck the chord of my heart string. The thing about reputation is that it can create preconceived fallacies as to the true nature of a person and in the case of Marietta I was finding that to be especially true. I couldn't outright express the feeling of kismet I felt as my mission was to probe her and figure out who the players controlling the board were. Her sobering words were distilled with the facts of the matter at hand. The ones after her were those who coveted the marvels and riches of innovation which they had no real right to stake claim to. They were privateers only out for themselves and they didn't care whose life they blew up as long as their bottom line was met. She called it the criminal underworld but I think calling them the scum was probably more appropriate, it was less of a mouthful being one word as oppose to two. It didn't require the dramatic pause either you could just use four letters and keep going. That said I didn't really think my name for them would catch on nor did I think I could convey a grave tone with my awkward disposition.

We continued to travel from roof to roof not pausing lest our attackers get the jump on us. Just up ahead was the Uchiha District and once we got there it would be a simple premise to slip into the crowd and get to my apartment which was at its border. I wasn't very talkative as I thought about what Marietta said trying to reconcile it with what I knew so far.

The Hokage told me my assignments would be in connection with the parties responsible for Spoon Island but to be honest I didn't trust that. He made it quite clear that his priority was putting an end to powers that would twist the world. The Criminal Underworld was one such entity and to be honest I couldn't see an outright connection. It was possible that one of the innovations they had taken for their own gain. It wasn't clear but at the same time maybe I hadn't asked Marietta the right question, or perhaps Marietta wasn't the person I needed to talk to maybe the more enlightening conversation to be had was with those of Howling Voice.

I was so engrossed in my own thoughts I didn't realize that we were in the Uchiha District. At this point I let go of her hand realizing that we couldn't quite go down to the street with her tattered top and inconspicuous red hat. I was wearing a white vest with yellow fringes on top of another black vest, it was impractical but I was from an island and it was colder in Konoha. I took off my top vest and held it out for her.

"If you walk around here like that people will think I roughed you up. Plus your... please don't take this the wrong way I can kind of see your breast. Not that I was looking.... I mean it's not that I wouldn't want to look because they seem like lovely breasts... I'm making this weird and I think the fact I'm saying breast makes it worse..." At this point I just squeezed my eyes together and just waited to be belted across the Uchiha District. She was definitely going to deck me, God damn my big mouth.

"You think? You have verbal diarrhea, that I've been tolerating but don't get ahead of yourself you bum. Keep disrespecting me and I'll crack your skull, capisce.? I'm not some girl who would be embarrassed by this." Threat of imminent and very real physical violence? Check. Verbal beat down? Check. My skull bashed in so far into my body I was shitting it out? Nope. My vest was snatched from my grasp as Marietta gave me an audible,"Thanks."

Counting my lucky stars I thought it best to keep my trap shut. She had just had her home blown up so my quirkiness was something she probably wasn't in the mood for. I may act like a buffoon sometimes but I'm not an idiot. We dropped down to streets and walked for a spell, you didn't have to go far into the Uchiha district to get to my walk up. Before long I was pointing toward it to it,

"My apartment complex is right over there. So we'll go there and regroup."

*The Apartment*

We had finally arrived after what went from hectic to awkward real quick, real fucking quick. My flat wasn't really much it was the size of a small studio which was really more so a single room. The place was four walls and a roof really, I had a bed, bathroom with a shower that actually had the best water pressure I'd ever experienced, a television, and a kitchen with a stove top and oven, nothing really fancy barely any furniture except a table with some bags on it. I guess you could call it your quintessential hole in the wall. I didn't grow up in squalor but I knew how to make a lot out of a little and didn't really require much more than this.

"I know it's not the biggest, I think the word for it is quaint. It's probably like 300 square feet or something. The Hokage put me here because it's pretty ordinary and no one would really think to look for me here. I think the same applies to you.

I walked over to the table and began rummaging through the bags. When I left Jericho's place I had left all of my stuff so Rakiyo did me a favor and got me some basic stuff like clothes and rations. There was stuff in there I noted I wouldn't really wear namely a pair of John Cena jorts and a ketchup red shirt that said, "Hustle Loyalty Respect", in white letters. I wasn't really sure who the hell did the shopping but they had shit taste, I'd had pretty much made the conscious decision I was going to be washing my outfit everyday. The only thing usable in the bag compiled of clothes was a pair of Copy Cat Kakashi era underwear. I liked it because it was before he got shafted and lost his Sharingan, happier times of badassery.

"Hey look I'm sorry about earlier. I've never really been good at choosing my words. My mother is..." I took a pause realizing my mistake, I guess I was going to have to get used to using a different tense when referring to her. "She was a single parent and she taught me to respect woman but I guess that my brand of respect is more akin to fear which is why I talk too much. I'm actually a lot better than I used to be, believe it or not.  But yea if you want a change of clothes you can have these, if you don't like it just go through the bag. The bathroom is obviously over there you can wash up too if you want. When you're done we can come up with a plan."​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 21, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[With Eerin and Kaisho]*​


[To Save an Owl May Bring Personal Salvation VII]
Liquid Time​
Their shadows glow with a faint light as sparks flew.The rebel Kunoichi grunted under the heavy single handed blow that Suzume rained down upon her. The razor sharp edge of Muramasa bit into the softer metal that the Kunai was comprised of and under that ceramic and metal mask the woman grinned a wide toothy grin. The young blue eyed blonde was like nothing that she had ever encountered before. Not only the precision of the blows, but the weight that the young girl was putting into them were paramount to a full grown man. If they weren't in the thick of battle, she may have admired the young Samurai's ability. To loose one's head a this juncture though would likeily result in the actual lost of her melon. 

If she appeared worried to Suzume, it was all an act, in actuality she was biding her time. Waiting for the Akarusa to focus on attacking, that would be when the plan would go into full swing. Sure, she suffered from her arrogance early on when her arm was taken from her, now however all she had to do was stall for the right moment. A small sliver of her Kunai flies into the air in the split second she lost her concentration, Suzume was out for blood and as she realized that Eerin drew back upon her bow. She was ready to take her shot. That is when another Shinobi showed, a male who was looked to be dressed more traditionally. His cheap shot on Eerin didn't go unnoticed by Suzume, but at her current skill engaging a second enemy would be tantamount to suicide. 

So even as it irked her that her new friend was attacked so cowardly, she focused her fury on the woman that now stood before her. The woman that would dare hurt the first down feather on Sho. Another heavy blow littered the ground with whit hot sparks as Suzume dug all the deeper into the weapon that was used against her. The bit of her blade ate into the Kunai, threatening to cut it in two. Through all this though, it seemed that the sneaky tactics of the two ninja had worked. Divide and conquer was the apex of combat. If you can divide the enemy. You can surround and slaughter the smaller units that you had disbursed to the winds. They could chase Eerin down, she was he real target anyway kill her and April would become a lost cause and they'd get what they want from the foul or kill her if it need come to that. 

Now all they had to do was killed the hired help she was young but, if they left her alive, it'd make killing Eerin all the harder to do. Suzume was unphased though, she had two things on these two that calmed her. First was her natural born ability as a Sato, she could sense that Eerin was still in the immediate area, just really high up. So she wasn't alone as the archer's bow shone like a bright beacon the girl. Second, she is a land of Iron Samurai, whom were trained from their first days learning the art of war that they were to go into battle and not fear death. The adrenaline soaked from every inch of the girls body as she pressed her advantage driving the Kunoichi back further and further toward the tree line. The Kunoichi feeling the pressure on her made her gambit. She would have to force an opening for her brother to take advantage of. 

Stepping into an oncoming blade she feels the steel of the sword almost cut her kunai in two, still though as grass crunched under her foot she pressed up into the attack. The blow back just knocks Suzume off balance as she took a step back. That was all that the opposing archer needed. Knocking an  arrow he draws back on the stretched sinew string. "It's over" he mutterers through his wooden mask. The black paint that outlined a cat seemed to swirl in the debris filled air. His aim would have been impeccable, if they were alone with the young girl. This, however, wasn't the case as Eerin far above the canopy of the forest finished her series of seals. Suzume's onslaught had given her the same amount of time that it'd given her enemies. 

"Crack open the skies."

The utterance and resulting shockwave disbursed the overcast clouds like a dandelion on a brisk breeze and caused enough of a disturbance that the archer lost his concentration and sent the arrow he knocked flying deeply into the woods. He cranes his necks to the heavens just in time to see feathers falling toward them. One floated onto the Samurai as she did battle with her opponent. Like a golden ray of the sun, a soft Chakra seemed to infuse into her invigorating her with vigor anew. With a golden hue Muramasa glows and she steps into a greater volley of single handed strikes against the Kunoichi just as Eerin proclaimed "Be judged." Ending with a strange seal the feathers that were in free fall seemed to cling to the air with a static pulse while strange glyphs seemed to burn onto the air itself. 

Both enemy Shinobi realize the danger quickly, the male was quick to form a barrier around himself while his sister was far more reckless in what she did. Dropping her only defense she starts to go through one handed seals, deciding to throw her life away she would take solace in the fact that she as she died was going to kill all of them. Eerin, Sho and Suzume. Their lives were now forfeit. A flash of steel and splash of crimson is all that is seen as the spark of the white flame ignites. In what could be called a hiccup Sho was upon Suzume, his talons large enough to slide easily around her arms. With a flap of his massive wings he pulls the heavy girl from the ground and from harm's way. 

For a while, it worked. Sho was nimble and quick enough to evade the burning white hot flames. Soon though, the columns of flame became too much and he is struck, turning his feathers to ash. Like stones the three fell from the skies as the attack that brought them down subsided. With a heavy thud Suzume hit the ground with a shudder. She, as she tumbled like rocks downhill, didn't know what had happened but as she came to a grinding halt a seething anger took her over. Now scraped, cut and a bloody mess the young girl pulls herself from the ground. Through her torn gloves her knuckles run white while she squeezes  down on the handle of Muramasa. There was one more quirk to being a Sato that Suzume had access too. See, her Ironborn blood also has an affect on the very nature of her Chakra. Her lips rolled in anger as she staggered forward. To her disgust though, the Kunoichi was still alive. Despite having taking a solid blow that cut her mask from her head, thanks in part to Sho snatching Suzume from the ground all the Kunoichi received was a gash across her face.                                           

Suzume shook with anger, Sho and Eerin were injured. She was a bloody mess and both enemies were still alive. Like a ripple of a lake, Chakra came to life across the surface of her sword. Walking toward the Kunoichi, who pulled a new Kunai, Suzume dipped her weapon in a burning pile of tender. Like gasoline her Chakra ignited into the same white hot flame. The ground under Suzume's feet crunches as she kicks off the ground. In her rage she throws all away to get a solid hit in, half of the Kunai the woman had flies away from her as Suzume shot away from her. The Kunoichi swallowed hard while looking to her broken weapon. Suzume in one fell swoop had not only disarmed her, but bisected her as well. Her damning wound cauterized the woman lost all sensation below her waist and crumpled to the ground. 

"You deserve death." Suzume states while hovering over her. The tip of her blade softly landed on the Kunoichi's good arm. "Death, however is too good for such a bad person as you. You will live through this day, but you will never fight again." is stated as she slid the blade into the woman's flesh. With a pop and a twist she destroys to woman's shoulder. Turning she then leaves the woman in her helpless state to cuss, moan and wail as Suzume turned her attention to the giant ball of earth that was still surrounding the Ninja. He was likeily making up a plan in case his sister's attack failed, unluckily for him though, Suzume could feel his weapons behind that wall. She knew he was still in there. 

His defense, that would heal if attacked, would be his unbreakable shield. Or so he thought. Suzume was a Samurai and thus she could hone her Chakra like the edge of a blade. Arriving at the ball she pulls to a full Samurai stance, something that her teacher forbid her to do, for her physical strength would be too much for her to control. Suzume was mad though and her one handed style wouldn't crack this shell. With a flicker of blue Muramasa comes alive, then honing her blade's edge she pulls it level with her eyes with the tip gently resting on the surface of the sphere. Pushing with her shoulders and hips Suzume plunged the blade into the defense and started to drag it along the surface cutting a large gash into it. 

"Get out here." is demanded.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 21, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
Red Ribbon Mystery
PART 22

____________________










​
Lightning sparked at the tip of Ren's fingers. Meari shuffled her feet, swerved to the side to dodge, but the Houki quickly changed the composition of his chakra in his index finger at the last minute. He'd been itching for an opportunity to use this jutsu in a real battle. 

"Raiton: Renzoku Sutorīmu."

The announcement was little more than a whisper, a quiet declaration of his victory. Meari swore something underneath her breath, but whatever she had said, it was soon drowned out by the chorus of thunder which followed. A single bead of lightning took her by surprise at first, slamming itself into her gut. The rest promptly followed, cutting at her cheeks, thigh and smashing into her abdomen with brutal - albeit poorly aimed -  frequency. The mercenary grit her teeth, widened her stance and tried to hold her ground under the onslaught of attacks, however as much as the tattoo may have powered her physical attributes up, it seemingly did not match the power of the Houki or his redan. Raiton pounded away at her like a hammer on an anvil, until her footing began to slip on the ground and she was thrown into the air completely by the force of the jutsu.

Meari grunted as she spun through the air, trying to re-adjust herself in an attempt to reclaim some semblance of balance. With her focus almost completely dedicated to this task, she'd almost completely missed the shadow of Ren Houki suddenly hovering over her, like a hawk about to claw its prey.  

​ 
"You might have fancy jutsu, but you're just a plebeian playing at being a shinobi." 

He extended his arm into the air, ambient static gathering around at the palm and collecting together until it formed an arrow-sized bolt of lightning. Ren's gaze fell back on Meari, his blue eyes locked into hers. 

"Let me show you why you're not on par with the real deal. *Houki Sensu Raiton: Kaminari no Eisō!*" 

He threw. The brilliance of the spear was so vibrant and so bright that Meari almost immediately shut her eyes on instinct. Reds, greens and yellows stung at her eyes even through her closed eyelids - then pain. She felt a sharp pain shoot her body as the raiton projectile began to smash against the armour her skin had formed around her heart, digging in inch by inch, second by second.

Meari clasped her hands around it. The lightning stung and burned at her palms, but she ignored the pain and carried on, doing anything in her power to divert the power of the spear away from her heart. And it worked. It hadn't been completely dislodged from her body - having wedged itself in quite well - but it was slowly slipping out through the wound although tore up some of her back in the process.

Ren cursed under his breath. A low barrier was all he could likely manage at this stage, even with the boost in chakra Taneda had granted him earlier, but it should have still been sufficient. With one hand extended into the air and the other reaching into his weapons pouch, the Houki set the what was hopefully the endgame into motion. 

A barrier shimmered into being around Meari, trapping her in like an open net. She fell into it, slamming into the back of the wall with a soft thud. A kunai flew in, a string of explosive notes attached at the end of the handle. It sizzled, then exploded in a cloud of smoke and flames, at the same time detonating the dislodged lightning spear. With great effort, the Houki twisted his fingers and sealed up the barrier, before dropping back to the earth himself. He was tired now. The europhic circulation of energy which had been flowing through his body for the past few minutes had all but burned itself out now, fatigue and weariness settling in its wake. His legs were starting to buckle now, as cramp and numbness began to ease into his muscles and joints.

Ren exhaled and looked towards the black smoke which lingered in the sky. Her chakra signature had disappeared completely, which meant... "ah, shit." He blacked out.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 22, 2014)

*Hado Terumi*
*The Red Ribbon Mystery- Chapter 16*


Hado watched in horror as the frightening clones had used their strength to pull one leg out of the cement, than poured chakra into the foot allowing them to walk freely on the ground without sinking. They immediately did it to the second foot, leaving them completely unhindered. Hado watched the bloodshot eyes, the glass protruding from its skin. The Terumi preferred it when Meari would just teleport around them, ridiculing them. These clones however, they just grinned, not even uttering a word. "Taneda, how are we going to-"

"Don't fret Hado. We've got this." Taneda took a step forward. Once again Hado wasn't sure if by we Taneda meant himself, or if he genuinely met the two of them. Suddenly Hado looked down, to see Taneda's shadow rising upwards, as if coming to life. "Meari has many unique skills at her disposal, but has demonstrated no skill. We'll take advantage of that." His remark caused the glass clones to growl, and then dash forward at them. "Quickly Hado, we mustn't allow her to separate us. We have faith in Ren's strength, once he defeats the real Meari the clones shall disperse."

Like a mother protecting its child, the shadow dashed forward at the clones, showing no fear or regret. "Hado." With one circular motion Taneda's ice creation that had been shattered by Meari had become water again. Taking this as a cue, the Kirigakure shinobi weave hand seals, and from the large puddle of water rose spheres of water. Once again he had used his water balloon techniques for its quantity, range, speed, and force. The perfect technique to use against clones. 

The shadow had pounced on top of one of the clones viciously, but it didn't take long for the glass clone to flip the script and get on top of the shadow. Pulling a glass shard from her own neck, the clone was about to impale the shadow only for it to meld into the ground, more specifically the shadow of the clone. The shard of glass met the ground, and then the clone stood confused. She looked both ways, and then to her surprise the shadow rose from her shadow behind her and jumped on her back. 

Meanwhile Hado had been shooting a barrage of water balloons, each one the clones avoided simply left a gaping hole in the wall behind. This technique proved useful at buying Taneda some time as he began vigorously drawing something. "They're closing in!" The emerald eyed boy yelled, and immediately after Taneda's drawing came to life. A ferocious dragon made out of ink. It immediately flew forward at the clones; one got caught between its jaw, while three all jumped on the flying beast, and the remaining other three jumped out of the way to once again pursue Hado and Taneda. The clone between the jaws got crushed, while the three Meari's that had gotten on the beast had begun to viciously stab it with glass shards.

Taneda's shadow was still struggling in fighting the one Meari clone, for it had no means to harm it. Hado noticed this, and immediately threw a kunai towards it, and the shadow without even looking caught the projectile. It resumed its battle. _"Ren needs to hurry... Taneda has been using chakra like crazy... Meanwhile all I have been doing is"_ A spark returned to the ivory haired shinobi. Thus far he had contributed so little in the battle... But what could he do? Hidden mist would hamper his teammates, and his other water technique didn't pack as much of a punch as he hoped. _"Fuck it."_ He weaved hand seals once more. _"I'll make do with what I have."_ All the water he had used that were none in scattered puddles or in holes in the wall had began to gather to his side, forming into one giant water balloon. 

The three glass clones had closed in, or would've if Taneda's shadow hadn't returned with the kunai Hado had given it. The shadow got between the two shinobi and the three clones. It would protect Taneda no matter what. Meanwhile the dragon had taken out two of the glass clones that had been on its back, but had dispersed from the damage inflicted from the third glass clone. A large puddle of ink was all that was left of the dragon.  In total there was four clones left. 

Taneda's shadow was being overwhelmed by the glass clones, so in a effort to aid the shadow, Hado shot forward his giant water balloon. The giant spherical construct of water collided with two of the clones, the blunt damage of the ball causing the clones to disperse before they could be launched into a wall. Then weaving another set of seals, rope made out of water formed inside Hado's clenched hand. The water construct wrapped around one of the clones arms, but this proved to be a grave mistake. The clone was far stronger than Hado, and would've surely pulled the ivory haired shinobi towards its glass shard if it wasn't for Taneda's intervention. Using his rare ability, the water on the rope turned into molten lava. The rope burned right through the glass clones hand, and it then dispersed. Hado on the other hand immediately pulled his hand back as he lost control of the rope. If he had been a second later his hand would've been burned by the lava. 

"Hado, let's end this." The peculiar shinobi spoke as his shadow returned to his side. 

_"Why didn't you tell me you could turn water into lava."_ The teen thought to himself. "Yeah, let's finish this." Hado was determined to defeat the last clone, but before either shinobi could get the satisfaction of doing so, the last clone dispersed. At first both the shinobi were confused, but it didn't take long for them to connect the dots. "Ren must've won." Taneda nodded as the two went to go search for him. The warehouse was so big that him and Meari's battle must've led them to some other part of it. After some searching the two encountered a mutilated Meari, and an unconscious Ren. 

Before Hado could express concern, Taneda spoke up. "He'll be fine. The mission is complete. We'll bring Kei and Ren to a hospital, and then report back to the mayor. The mission is complete." Hado noticed a strange look on the boys face as he grasped something in his pocket. 

"I left Kei on the rooftop. You carry Ren, I'll carry Kei." Hado walked towards the exit to retrieve Kei. "Man... It's strange hearing that the mission is complete. I thought it'd never end."  The teen sighed in relief. He remembered what went down at the strip club. That man Magatta Otoko was behind all of this, and he was still free. However with Meari dead he loses his power. With the tattoo business gone he loses his only way of empowering his mooks. And with the red ribbon crisis dealt with he loses money. Yuki Shiro can handle him now... All that was left was one final report to the mayor.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Ran and Chika
> 
> Guarding the Gala
> 
> ...




Ran nodded as the two made their way into the gala. It was something Ran hadn't pictured, the halls shining and freshly polished, the marble floors buffed till you could see yourself in them, the pillars decorated with all the flowers of the region. Great care went into each and every detail of this gala, from the local food to the imported whine. Though, Ran did feel out of place more than normal, with all the big shots of the sound country mingling around him. 












Then, he heard it... a familiar sound, music that struck him and brought back old memories. "Chicka..." Ran took her hand, with no other words, he glided across the dance floor, bringing her with him. He felt the music move through his body, the people vanished around him. There was only him, her and that beautiful music from a time long past. 


He wanted to speak, but he felt he couldn't, the music had a hold of him and he could only think of one thing. Dancing with the most beautiful woman in the world. Having her in his arms, holding her closely to him and moving across the dance floor.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 23, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding the Gala

Into the Gala, now's the time, we're ready and we look divine!
​
Chika had a contented smile spread across her face as she danced with the most handsome man that she laid her eyes on.  The faint familiarity of the music caused her to hum with the music.  Blue eyes met as they danced, causing her to smile wider.  But as the music continued, Chika began to slowly glance around the room, specifically to the musicians.  Her eyes caught sight of a man that looked oddly familiar, it caused her to falter in her steps, a slight shake to her ankle. _ 'Shit, tha'-...I' is...' _she thought to herself,_ 'Ranran's daddy.' _she swallows hard, trying not to let on her surprised look as she glances over again, trying to direct Ran's attention with her sapphire eyes.

After a few tries, she realized it was going to useless on Ran the Oblivious, so she decided to take the situation in her own hands.  She cleared her throat and tried to direct with her head, still no use, she was just too fucking tall.  She continues to hum with the music, “Don' ya think...i's very weird?  Tha' we know th' song so well?” she continues to dance, and points with a single finger after she gets his attention, pointing towards the musicians.  The song comes to an end and they stop dancing, standing on the sidelines, before someone comes up to them.

“Hello mister and miss...” a voice pauses, a man looking them up and down, and awaiting an introduction.

“U-Uh...” Chika's face flushes, eyes pinpointing, irises and all, she wrings her hands together, switching the claddagh ring on her right hand to her left.  Her heart pounds in her chest, to the point of beating in her throat, “K-Karishima and Furote.  I-I...er we, own several gem mines across the land of sound.  We are to be wed in the coming year." 

"Yes, we are to be wed then. But I tried to move the date up. This one is just too shy to allow it." Ran smiles and wraps his arm around Chika's waist. "Pleasure to meet you."

“Oh Honey!” Her face darkens to match her hair, she lets off small embarrassed squeaks, giving a look of adoration down to Ran, and hooking her own arm diagonally across his back.  She clicks the heels of her shoes nervously as the man made small talk with them.  

_“Calm down Chika.”

“Don'cha think ahm fukkin tryin!?”

“I realize you are, but...”

“STOP TRYIN TAE TELL MEH WHA TAE DO!”_

_“Chika.  Knock it off.” _Just then Chika feels a sharp pain in her chest, causing her to begin calming down, even if she grabbed Ran's side a little rougher than she would have otherwise,_ “You have to stay calm, and keep an eye out, you might notice other things out of place here.”_

“Aye, aye, Wha'ever.”

Chika continues to stand as close as she can to Ran, while having that short argument in her head.

_"Chika, Chika, Chika, becareful...I-I don't know where it is, or what but...ThereissomethingthatjustcameinthisroomthatIcannotstaycalmabout."_ Because of Kokuo's restlessness Chika begins tapping her heels a bit quicker, staying silent.  Suddenly she gets a very strange feeling and her dress doesn't quite sit right in the back.

_“Kokuo!  Stoppit.  We're tryin, no tae stick out as mental.”_ she stands there, smiling gently as she quickly catches the tail with her knees. _ “An this'nt doin us any gud.  Ah dunno if ye noticed, bu' th dress is really hard tae keep thin's like ths hidden.” _she sighs outwardly, “Cad ? an ifreann t? m? ag a bheith chomh neirbh?seach do?  N?l ach rud amh?in go scares t? ...” (What am I being so nervous for?  There's only one thing that scares you.)she says outwardly, then looks at Ran, “Beidh m? ar ais.  Ahh...T? br?n orm.  Er, Sorry, Ah meant...ah will be back.  Ah need...tae take a walk 'round.  Ah am supposed tae be meeting with...” the tip of the tail wiggling between her knee grip, she smiles, and walks away, shooting a tingling pleasure up her spine, but then shakes her head, using only her legs past the knee after that. 

“Vow agam go mbeidh m? ag a ghearradh seo eireaball amach.” (I vow I will cut this tail off.)

Once where she knows no one was around, she began speaking, “Ahrigh.  Kokuo, ye gotta calm down.  Ahm sure it's fine.  We jus need tae git this tail back, so we can go back tae Ran.  'E doesn' know wha tae do ere.  C'mon, if yer no' gonna talk tae me, aleas put the the tail back.” she pets the fur on the tail, “Ah don' wanna sit ere and pet mahself an' more than ye wanna be ere wi' wha ever is scarin ye.  Ah like galas, so why don' ye jus gimme this, an we'll spen a ole day meditatin when we git back 'ome.” The feeling of nervousness slowly washes away from the kunoichi's body, the tail slowly disappears, though the restless feeling still nags her.   She nods, adjusting the dress again, then makes her way back to Ran.  Once back to Ran, she wraps an arm in his and smiles, “Ah am back now, Honey.  Ah hope ya didn't miss me too much.”


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
Red Ribbon Mystery
PART 23

____________________​_
_Ren Houki made it out of the hospital with minor wounds. He had a slight concussion from his abrupt blackout, a few fractures here and there and difficulty in moving after eating up so much chakra in the fight. There was nothing critical, though, nor immediately life threatening. Kei, on the other hand, came out of the fight slightly worse for wear. A fresh stitched line the bullet wound from where Meari had shot her, and despite having recovered much of her vitality since then, the Fuzen kunoichi still looked paled and gaunt with fatigue. There was strain with each smile she gave.

Yuki Shiro sat behind her desk, her cold onyx eyes peering at the team assembled before her. There was a certain pensiveness in her stare, as if she hadn't yet decided on something. The mayor gave a faint smile. "You did better than I thought you would," she admitted, staring straight at Hado.

"Thanks for the vote of confidence..." the boy muttered to himself, shuffling his feet awkwardly on the soft carpet floor.

"We've gotten rid of all your obstacles for you now," Ren spoke up, "I take it that you can probably handle the rest from here?"

The mayor stared at him. It wouldn't have been inaccurate to say that she didn't like the Houki very much. He was an upstart, too clever by half, and negotiated too much for the taste of any client. But, they'd done their job; they got rid of that old woman who'd been a thorn in her side for so long and they actually managed to defeat Meari.

She nodded. "Our own forces should be sufficient to finish off the leftovers, yes. You've done your part, shinobi. You'll find your reward back at your respective Kage's office for you to pick up. When you return to your villages," the mayor said, playing careful emphasis on the last sentence.

Ren, Kei, Taneda and Hado looked at each other. They could take a hint. Ren and Hado simultaneously shrugged and left, while Kei and Taneda lingered for a few extra moments to give a bow and thank you to their client. Manners and respect were important, after all. 

They left through the front entrance of the mayor's office and headed straight into the car, silence easing in through the viscous fatigue which hung around the group. After such a long and hard day, it just felt good to be sat down again. Ren looked back at Hado and Kei, telling them that he would drop them off at the train station in Konoha on the way back, and slowly drove off. 

_Arc End._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2014)

*Main Timeline*

*Ren Houki*
Conquering Hurdles
PART 1

____________________​_
_Icy cold water cascaded down Ren's bare skin, hitting all the nerve points in his back and threatening to send him into a fit of spasms. It felt refreshing and invigorated him out of the haze of fatigue brought about by early morning awakenings. He gave a shaky sigh of relief and slid a hand through his soaked hair, displacing the collected water onto the ground with a flick of his wrist. 

This was his first time he'd done training by himself in a long time. Not since before the Chūnin Exams, even. Kyoudou had offered to help again, but this time he'd graciously declined. It wasn't because he didn't want the watchful eye of the elder closely examining his every move, but Ren really just needed some time to himself. To think. To reflect. It'd been almost two days since he and his group destroyed the Black Forest Group, but during that period he'd spent most of his time locked up inside his house. 

Whether or not he'd 'gotten over it' was irrelevant here. This was a hurdle he needed to conquer in the _now_; there was no way he could hope to have a chance at the Family Trial like this. That obnoxious fourth cousin of his was right, there were a lot of skilled candidates in there and he couldn't afford to get complacent of his own skills. 

Ren stepped out of the waterfall, letting the veil of water wash over him one more time before he stepped back onto dry surface. He cast his gaze westwards, at the rock formations rising into the distance. For the next few days, he'd be training by himself on top of those in complete solitude. But first, he'd need to actually climb up them... 

---​
"FUCK!" Ren swore, a piece of rock crumbling away just as his hand moved to grab onto it. He fell. 

Adrenaline spiked through his body, the feeling of imminent danger - though there was no real risk of death itself - bubbling inside, and Ren's body flared into action. In a flash of movement, he reached his hand into the weapons pouch strapped to his waist, procured a kunai and embedded it into the rock before he could descend any further downwards. Once he felt relatively secure in his position, the Houki looked up, at all the progress that one mistake had just lost, and sighed. 

Climbing was a gruelling task. It wasn't even just the physical exhaustion of having to extend the body in unnatural ways or pulling your own body weight for so long, but it was the sheer pain of it and heat as well. With each rock his hand grappled onto, he could feel the coarse surface rubbing away at the skin of his palm and creating fresh callouses and possibly a few cuts. The constant heat from the afternoon Sun battering away at his skin only ate away at his stamina even more. 

Then there was the mental aspect of rock climbing. There was a great deal of thought involved in it - much more than what most people gave it credit for. There were only a handful of 'stable' edges to use as footholds or hand grips, while the rest were nature's hidden death traps waiting to crumble underneath any exertion of force, and so he had to take everything slowly to make sure he found a stable one. If Ren had to compare it to anything, the whole experience was like a very exhaustive version of minesweeper. 

Ren gave a grunt, slowly pulled up with his arm - ignoring the strain in his biceps as he did so - and tossed himself up with as much strength as he could muster. Finding a foothold roughly two metres up from his initial launch, the Houki metaphorically swallowed his own balls and jumped from the crumbly piece of rock beneath his feet. In that brief instant, horrific visions of a fall to his death flashed before his eyes. 

He grappled himself onto a nearby rock, grunting slightly in pain as his hand made impact on it and his fingers curled around it. With his right leg extended, Ren secured himself a safe indentation in the rock and continued to climb. It was still hard, but the sudden rush of adrenaline just now from the fall and the two consecutive jumps suppressed the fatigue he knew he'd feel later. Bit by bit, inch by inch, the Houki endured until the summit was within arms reach.

With one last push of willpower, Ren clambered on, rolling onto the surface somewhat pathetically. He was glad that he'd chosen to do this alone now. "Made it..."


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 23, 2014)

Eerin Akarusa
To Save an Owl VIII​
Eerin wrapped herself around Sho hoping the worst had not come to pass, she didn't want to go through that nor be the one to inform his mother of such a event as the death of yet another of her kin, Ijona would flip and probably kill her for incompetence but that wasn't on the forefront of her mind instead it was sincere worry for the owl whom she had grown up with. Maybe this is how her brother felt every time he put April's life on the line, and in doing so his own life, ultimately the Akarusa were a dying a clan and their numbers dwindled and unity with their allies served to give them the best chances of survival.

It brought her back, to a far simpler time as a child when none of these concerns weighed upon her shoulders and life ultimately was good.... The life she wished deep down she could return to.
*
8 Years Prior*

Eerin Akarusa streched and yawned as she emerged from sleep. She could hear the melody of the moonsong drifting through Ijona's nest. Moonrise, it was a magic time - the start of a new twilight, when all things were still within the realm of possibilities. She leaped out of the cozy nest of unspun wool that had served as her bed for as long as she could remember, coming to the leather curtains she pulled them back from her hollow chamber. The sunset to the west was already fading, retreating from the tide of silver from the east.

"Mealtime!"Ijona called in a hoot. There was nothing like food to motivate a young Kunoichi, and Eerin was no exception. She hurriedly donned a pair of breeches and pulled a tunic over her head, a warm furred scarf and cloak completed the look. She tossed the blanket over her bed and ran into the kitchen, where Ijona and the young Kaisho was already waiting perched in their respective locations, Eerin helped herself to rabbit sausage fried with apples, cider, and wild plum compote while they simply ate raw.

She was beginning to grow up, having once been raised to believe herself one of their kind the differences had started to finally become strikingly clear to her but that changed nothing they were after all ultimately the only family she had. The meal was short and quick, eating in a fashion which in the future served only to mark her as a 'savage' not unnatural tools just that in which Arianrhod had given her.

Once the meal was done, she and Sho had left for training. A smile crossed her cheek as she remembered the days she'd watch Ijona teaching Sho to take his first steps into the skies and she would attempt to join in only to be saved by the bigilant mother owl.

"Tonight we practice Senjutsu, " said Sho his eyes sparkling with excitement. "I checked the roster."
"I do better with the bow,"Eerin said sourly. "Well, maybe they'll let us go hunting afterward."
"Yes berry gathering and celestial navigation isn't nearly as much fun."Agreed Sho.
The two soon found themselves perched on the practice tree, soon joined by several others of their respective age group and took up their note books. 

The instructor watched nodding slowly as everyone appeared ready to begin their study, "Kitakaze, Minamikaze, Seifū, and Kochi..." He had begun soon enough they were working in pairs as straw stick targets were thrown into the air one would land a mere tap the other strike. Then separate swing around and fire upon the second set of targets Eerin had honed her art in the bow and nocked off several more arrows as each target revealed themselves but there was a skill to this, one which she had never mastered. "Too slow, Eerin!"Called their instructor. Practice seemed to go on forever, but eventually they reaped the benefits coordinating their shots and strikes well enough to satisfy their instructor...

Sho flew up branch to branch watching his sister as she climbed the rope ladder back to their dwelling, stopping briefly watch the scout ryb preparing themselves for yet another mission. Their master arranged several crystals bonding their reaper cloth cloaks. The stones shined like stars pulsing with life energy and chakra. Going further was the Celestial Navigators stood around a sphere that illuminated their hollow with the countless constellations of stars that populated the night sky. Just as they were reaching their hollow, Gretirr flew by "Sho bring your sister to the Gathering Tree."

Eerin smiled there was only reason they would be summoned, "We get to hunt!"She cried. Sho dove out and into midair, the remains of his meal forgotten. Descending back to the forest floor, they joined Gretirr the older more capable leader that would be guiding them. Taking up her bow she crept through the scrubby underbrush of the canyon floor while Sho like any true owl kept to the skies abusing the legendary silent flight of owls to no end catching prey upon prey. If he weren't her brother... she would feel jealous but ultimately they did everything together and while she returned with a lonesome mole she and the hunting party received praise. Winter was upon them and stocks were growing rapidly each hunt, each catch was something to celebrate.

In fact, they had returned right on time for the main event of the night. Owls had been gathering for several minutes now upon the center she had never been to the moonsong before it only came about once every year and all previous years Ijona had kept her away but today on her 10th birthday she was granted this one and only wish. Everything went well, Sho and Eerin stuck side by side remained close to Ijona upon the platform the owls had gathered at, at the height of the tree in which Ijona had resided. She was after all the eldest of them all, and widely considered one of the first born of their species, there wasn't much she hadn't experienced.

Everything was right in the world, and life was simple but... good. That is until she lain her eyes upon the Sannin, everything became clear to her. Why Ijona had denied her access to this one and lone celebration, the Sannin's arrival had sown the first seeds of jealousy upon hearing the exchange of words between Ijona and what she now knew to be her mother she had been away caring for another child... She abandoned her?

*Present*

Eerin clenched her right hand into a fist into the ground in frustration, Sho reshaping in his true form with a brief burst of smoke quickly coming to cradle him and check for any signs of life putting aside for a moment the wounds she had sustained. He chirped weakly as if to tell her he was still alive, her eyes coming to focus upon him for a moment. "Y-y-your wing."

The owl smiled behind his beak, "It's... just a wing."

"DONT YOU UNDERSTAND! You will never fly again!"She screamed back at him. The owl resuming his smile which understandably only served to piss Eerin off more she didn't understand, flying was an owls life without it he couldn't hunt, he couldn't survive. "I still got a sister..."

Her hand trembled eyes widening and going silent, it took a second to digest the owls words. She clenched her fist once more digging her nails into her flesh drawing blood reaching for her bow in another. Suzume had already began making her move and intended to simply let the Kunoichi go...

The Kunoichi panted feeling the steel press upon her throat grinning silently behind the broken mask, mercy. Was this bitch for real, letting her go? The Kunoichi had the right mind to put an end to the samurai right here and now, taking advantage of her moment of mercy but before she could make her move the blade was pushed into her shoulder. It was surprisingly painless the blade was simply that sharp and well refined with the oppositions chakra worst news still came when the tendons were severed. In one she had her bone structure shattered into oblivion and now the other simply became dead weight. In a burst of anger the Kunoichi reached out to bite into Suzume's leg, if she couldn't use her arms to form hand seals or wield steel she'd use her teeth but she had already left by this point in time instead turning her focus upon the stone shell.

The blade struck true piercing into the earths crust, undoubtedly hitting anything that resided within but she got no response. Maybe she had killed him with that blow? The jutsu began to crumble away until all that was left was a mound of dirt some of it having shifted oddly towards the center were what seemed to be tunnel lay, several fragments of dirt landed upon shoulder from behind, then a warm feeling running down upon her neck almost like blood then a heavy weight land upon her back a weight which had slowly began to be lifted as it instead shifted to the side before landing into a puddle of his own blood. An arrow pierced into his neck.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 24, 2014)

_Escape Your Prison_
Climax​
As the souls liberated themselves from their torment, the man with fedora veiling the image of his mien from the vision of the many who were trapped stood hand placed upon its silk, a smirk forming as he was once again alone within this space. Soon as their soul's found the exit the world had shifted, twisted and returned to the white abyss of nothingness. The corridor of which all world become one, a reality which fades withing dreams and illusions. A existential plain hidden a midst the distorted paradox of real and unreal. Lives counted by the billion making this their paradise and their inferno, unbeknownst to its presence but yet wary that it's real. The amalgamation of dreams, thoughts, illusions and nightmares combined to form a spectral line between the shifting of time and space, where the relevance of realities is combined within a thread of a world without a king. Here stand not only the usher, but also the prisoner. 

This world is just but a long corridor that binds many other worlds into a single web. The crossroad between dimensions. His feet stood upon and empty space which was once the prison to a selected few. This few were named and chosen after the summoning of a thread, a weakness that trapped them ever closer to the spectral reality, this was but a distinct summary of a test which this man whom now stood pleased within his own prison, one that he could bend to a certain degree, had ushered to forward a plan. One that involved specific souls which with had a special key. 

Upon lifting his fedora, he looked upon the void sky where he began to retell the adventure he had endured and had laughed, a cynical, yet gleeful. Demonstrating an evident determination fulled simply by the thought of process. This was just excellent as this test was a result to a greater force that will bequeath greater promises. The sensation of a time nearing, so close to his grasps had indulged his mind and brought his laughter into almost devilishly maniacal. Booming across the spectral crossroads of this world, the trembling grew as his control began to seize the void into his control. 

"Goodness Gracious Great Balls of Fire!" ​









​
Soon as he rose his arm and lashed his wrist, whipping his finger together to form a flick and soon the world turned and began to shift once more, rebuilding a stage which he stood in the middle, spot lights began to shine his entrance as he song played in the background and he began to twist and spin placing the heels of his feet as a method upon the floor to turn with a graceful twirl, feet crossing as his body shimmied across the stage. Stars began to shine across the space of darkness hovering above his head as the moons were the ones who shone his path, his hands rhythmically following, his hips and hair swirling to the rhyme and violent yet enticing trumpets within the foregrounds music, while the sound of a woman following the styles with matching lyrics as he allowed his imagination flow. 

The euphoria that has at one point seemed threatening had now exploded into a flurry of dance and song. While his shoes shone with the misidentifying gleam of leather black, impressive movements you couldn't tell that this man played a part of such serious nature before. His eye finally showing, only one. This one of which held a peculiar symbol, A dojutsu unlike any other.

"You see this!? You saw that partner!? It's so close. So ever close to the truth. Just a bit more and we'll be finished."

Instruments began to appear with silhouettes playing them with passion as he danced around, the images of beautiful woman's shadow began to prance and swirl across the flooring as he centered himself to a choreographed routine. As they followed him with enticing movements, the songs bashing across the streets and buildings which rose from the illusions of nothingness as the world began to churn in a frenzy of colors and euphoric madness. Even within a prison, the man had this much control, this much power. As it showed as he hadn't missed a step. The world crying out for salvation, muted under such force. The Chorus just repeating...

_"Moon river,
Wider than a mile
I'm crossing you in style some day
Oh dream maker,
You heartbreaker
Wherever you're going, I'm going your way

Two drifters,
Off to see the world
There's such a lot of world to see
We're after the same rainbow's end,
Waiting round the bend
My Huckleberry friend, Moon River, and me"​_​
This was the blaring of the crossroads, the enticingly shift of a impenetrable dimension with no king, at the hands of its own prisoner. At the mercy of someone who has delved so long into this world's stigma that he has created a fondness, found a key to the cell, but not a method of escape.

He was Zero

He brought himself to and abrupt halt, his hand rocketed towards the air, thrown above his head with the gesture of a gun forming within his palm. As he slowly lowered his arm pointing it forwards, as his smirk turned into a grin, his teeth demonstrating his pleasure. As his finger began to ignite a dark flames, tracing the space with it he unlocked what seemed ethereal form of a large list. Writing with its contents, the names of those he thought preformed admirably. A list of those who are essential to a plan placed within the circle of a told future.    

"Yes, the list seems to be getting rather full."

Bang

*"Kukukukuku"*​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 25, 2014)

_Rindou
You Didn't Have to Tell Us About Your Love Life Pt 1​_
The short violet haired woman walks down the darkening street with her hands in her pockets, she glances down at the large, fluffy cheetah.  She smirks slightly, "I'm as dry as Suna, I haven't gotten laid in a week!" Rindou takes huge gulp of water from her bottle on her hip, ?Guess I'll just go get some dinner, then maybe head home.?

?Better than staying at a stranger's place, Rindou, watch the corner.  There's-? at the Cheetah's words, Rindou steps face first into a tall redhead's chest.  She steps back, looking up at the young woman's face, her purple eye meets the crimson ones of none other than Akane.  The sight of the swamp child's lopsided grin causes her to blush gently, ?A-ah...Nice tits.? she clears her throat, staring upward.

"Ah dunno, Dey git in the way sumtime. Here see.? The redhead grabs Rindou's hands, raising them up and setting them on the chest of the swamp woman.  That simple movement relaxed Rindou, her shoulders relax, the blush disappears and her smirk spreads on her face again.

?Why don't we go have some dinner together, Big Bear.? Rindou spins on her heels, and puts her arm around Akane's waist, at the very worst she could get slapped and rejected.  ?I'll tell ya what, it's on me.?

"You might want to run lady." The wolf admits to Akane's side. Before the warning even has a chance to register Akane had pulled Rindou into a hug. "Ah 'cept de invite." Is replied with a large grin, those canines flashing and gleaming in the light.

"Dough, it no look lak on you..."

Chi looks at the wolf and sighs, ?Maybe we should have separated them when we had the chance.?

?Mmmm...Not yet it isn't.? her eye has a seductive undertone to it as she watches Akane.  She gets out of the vice-like hug, and heads back to the ground, liking her eye level view.  ?C'mon, lets go get dinner, then maybe we'll get to the main event.? she grabs Akane's wrist and pulls her to the restaurant, the pair of them running their mouths the entire time.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 25, 2014)

_Taberu Haraguroi
Glorious Evolution_​
Taberu snarls at Tatsuo's arrogance, bearing her now onyx fangs, ?I will be on no one's arm. I just finished eating, keep it up if you want me to vomit on you.? She glares daggers up at him, then pushes past the man.

" What you need, babe. Is me. I'll make you look 100% better. I promise." He looked back at her, putting his thumbs in his pockets.

"As much as I love smelling like blood and man, I don't need anything but a quick swim in the river." she hisses, glaring out into the distance.  

"Swim? Well, you're in luck, I know this cozy little spot. Just down the bend."he follows the kunoichi, grinning wildly, the muscles on the man rippling as he followed the blood covered woman.

?You don't know who you're dealing with, huh?  I need to get cleaned up, then find Lady Mion.  I don't have time for people like you.? Taberu spits on a rock as they walk through, the surface melting away from the saliva.

Tatsuo pauses for a split second, then continues beside the small woman, "Hey, how do you do that?  Does anything else you do, do that?"

?Wouldn't you like to know.? "You said it babe" ?...I don't have time for this...? 

"Sure you do. We have a little walk ahead us. Come on, why not humor me." He flashes his winning grin at her and she rolls her eyes.

?Right, fine.  No, nothing else I do does that.  And I was just born like that, just like everyone else that was born into this cursed blood.?

"Cursed blood huh? I have some experience with cursed blood. Got a few tricks myself." Is replied pointing to his eye teeth.

Taberu pauses, licking the back of one of her new teeth, possibly making a connection.  She crosses her arms and glances up at him, ?How so??

"Well, let's say I have a few quirks myself. Like, oh. I know. Spit." He holds the back of his hand out. 

?I'm not a dog, I don't act on command.?

"Okay I see where you are coming from. Well, what about this."  He pulls a lighter out. Striking it, he holds it under his hand. Allowing the flame to lick at his flesh.

?Mmm...? Her eyes stare at the area under flame, ?I see.? she says simply, she takes a breath and quickly spits at him, curiosity overwhelming her.

Spit rolls down the back of his hand.  "That tingles. You're something special aren't you.  I can also do this." His hand coats in a black material.

That causes Taberu to watch, she snaps her jaw open and shut a few times before saying anything, ?Well you aren't either, if that material of yours can withstand that.?

"I was told I was born through fire. So things that burn in any way have little effect on me.  Though, I've never met anyone who could do that." Is stated while he pointed to the rock. "Names Tatsuo. What's yours little lady?"

?Taberu.?

"Tabby. I like it."

?It's Taberu, not Tabby, and don't get too used to it.? She spits, as they get to the river, she drops her stuff on the bank and leaps into the water fully clothed.  The cold temperature causing her body to tense, but the blood to dissolve from the fabric.  She stays underwater as long as she can, before surfacing, getting a lazy wave from Tatsuo who at this point was standing with her bag and sword.  "Tell ya what, Tat..."She swims backward through the flowing river, "If you're one of Lord Jashin's templars...I do need a partner to travel with.  I'll let you stick around for a while.  If not, then leave me alone.  I have only business with Lady Mion and the other templars."


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 25, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Lessons One Can Teach Themselves And Ones You Can Only Learn From The Hokage
Hand Seal Training Session*

Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good. I didn't feel particularly lucky considering my life had been completely upended last night. I went from being a pretty happy kid with friends and a family to being all alone in the world. You know to be honest with you it wasn't really the loneliness that got to me it was the knowledge that the people and things in my life that had brought me joy were gone. I would never be able to get back that form of happiness, my mother was no more, there wasn't a body to bury only a memory that lived on. I was angry at her but the void left by her death far outweighed any rancorous feelings I had toward her. It was unresolved and therefore that meant there was a simplistic complexity to it all, yea that's an oxymoron but hear me out. I knew why I felt the way I did but there was no way to simplify what it was that I was going through. All I knew was that I needed to be better than what I was. The people who had caused this were powerful people the possibility of me bringing them down unless I achieved a higher power was non-existent.

So what was I doing at this point? Simple I was meditating and trying to quell the storm inside my mind. What I really wanted was to CHOUJIN PAUNCH the fuck out of everything but the thing I came to realize is that was my answer to a lot of my problems. I needed to transcend past just being a brawler, I went from having no offense to being all offense. I was neglecting my other skills and thus in my self-training I needed to take a more measured route.

There wasn't much in my apartment but two items I decided to pick up were a white board and marker. Ok, so how were these things going to help me take down the conspiracy that led to my mother's death as well as all of my friends? What could I do with these two innocuous items to crack the case and get justice so their souls could be at rest? The answer was I could use these tools to train. Now this wasn't some unorthodox method that would magically turn me into a master of shinobi arts. Taking the marker I scribbled on the board, my penmanship was never a strong point but I knew what it said and that was all that mattered.



> Scattering Thousand Crows: Tiger Boar Ram
> Shadow Plateau: Snake Bird
> Crow Clone: Clone Sea​l



Written down were the more advanced ninjutsu I knew. There were other moves in my arsenal such as shunshin but I was so adept at a move like that I did it almost instinctually. That said these moves were ones I needed better refinement over, more specifically it was the promptness at which I performed the moves that needed work. When it came to the primary tools a shinobi was assessed on I had come to realize that I was about average at everything, but none of my tool had been sculpted into skills as of yet. What was crucial to my development was the ability to seal and mold the chakra within me at the most efficient rate. If I could bring more ninjutsu into what I did with my Gates of Dying Will my abilities and versatility would increase exponentially.

The easiest of these ninjutsu was the Crow Clone, the clone seal was very simple considering I only needed to use my hands to make a cross. Nothing fancy, just bringing the flat side of my hands together and summoning my crows to make a double. The other techniques required a bit more hand-eye coordination. I knew all the seals by heart but I had only really began to use them fairly recently.

_Tiger..._

I brought my hands together lacing together all of my fingers except for my index finger and thumb which were straight up. The first seal would be the easiest to set in all of these jutsu.

_Boar..._

This required more dexterity as I broke the lacing of my fingers and bent all my fingers so the knuckles were against one another. It was an awkward motion as I turned the radii of my wrists so my thumbs were on the outside. It was a movement that required not just dexterity but flexibility as well.

_Ram..._

The last sign required that I turned my wrist back around to their proper position and that I clasp my hands together once more. This time however I needed to put my left hand on top of my right so my left thumb stuck out the top a little. I could feel my chakra vibrate at the tips of my finger meaning it worked. However I had found the hitch in my movement.

My moves weren't egregiously slow they were just unrefined and it all centered on the transition into and out of the boar seal. It was unnatural to bend your wrists in such a way but there was no way to omit it from the process. That said if I could nail it then that would make it easier to do even more seals.

"I need to approach this differently. Right now I'm just doing a bunch of foreign movements and not giving myself a basis of relation. The seals are about moving your hands in a rhythm, creating a shape to get a desired effect. It's like..." Now as I talked aloud to myself like a crazy person a light bulb went off in my head. I was looking at my hands as if they were just my hands but in doing these movements they were more than that. "Doing origami and dancing at the same time."

Yea that was kind of out of the box but it was the way it worked for me. I was good at origami but I didn't very much like to dance in public, however the reason I made the connection is because I'd likely be under some kind of duress when doing these moves. Not only that but my hands had to be like paper that was bending and contorting with a rhythm. I needed to build my hands into something then be able to collapse them; they needed to be mercurial extensions of my mind's eye.

I laid down the tiger but now as I laid down the boar I did so with violent purpose. My wrists were not use to the positioning but I was going to force this square peg through the proverbial round hole. This time I bent them into position then focused on the position of my fingers. The few reps I did made it easier to go into ram causing the familiar tremor through my finger tips. I repeated the process over and over again making minor adjustments, but the important thing was the repetition. Going into and out of boar eventually became seamless for me.

*RING RING*

I ceased my training as this weird new fangled gadget called a cellular chirped about my flat. Only one person had the phone number and I had to say I was quite elated to hear from him. Walking over I grabbed the cellular, it was a big gawky thing almost the size of my palm. Flipping it up and raising the antenna I brought it to my ear.

"Hello Hokage-sama."

"How are things, are you settling in alright?"

"Yes but sir if you're calling me it must be because you have a lead you would like me to look into. I don't want to be rude but can we dispense with the pleasantries and talk business." My tone wasn't necessarily gruff or firm if anything I was just being earnest. I didn't think me and Rakiyo had the kind of relationship where we needed to necessarily be nice to each other, not that I don't respect his position as the Hokage, but he didn't strike me as a disingenuous man who needed to beat around the bush.

"Ah yes..." The Hokage trailed off and for a second I could hear him smiling. Yes I know you can't hear a smile but it felt like he was speaking with a smile. If you don't get it too bad, anyway...."Well I will have chosen your handler in the next few hours. So that's something and there is also a girl I'd like you to speak with."

A girl oh goody... I like women, I think I like them too much...

"Her name is Marietta and she is not from here. Her family has ties to the Criminal Underworld. It would be a good idea to create a rapport with her and see if there is anything she can help you find about the incident. I'd spend the day coming up with ideas; I hear you're a little shaky with women. Also be careful as my sources tell me that there is a contract out for her."

"L O L of course it's not as simple as just becoming friends with the Big Red Machine of Konoha..." I was being facetious as I knew who the girl was. Her reputation was...let's just say reputable. "Alright it’s not like I wasn’t expecting that these assignments would be combat oriented. I’ve actually been training.”

“Good you're going to have to be stronger than you currently are. Be confident Zell, women like confidence. Your brand of self-defecation can be charming but a strong girl like Marietta isn’t going to respect your weakness. You should speak to her with as much unabashed haughtiness as you do with me.”

*CLICK*

​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 25, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding the Gala

Things are about to get... Awkward. 
​
Chika had run off and left Ran to stand there with the man he'd never met before... he didn't even remember the story he was supposed to be telling... what had Chika said they were before she ran off? "God her accent got so thick i don't even know what she said...." Ran gulped nervously. "So, A metal Company?" The man asked. "Sure." his response was quick and cold, he kept his eyes towards where Chika had run off too. "If you worry about your fiance, don't." The man smiled, "Though, I'd be willing to take care of her for you. How much might it cost for you to lend her to me?" 

Ran's eyes quickly turned dark as he looked at the man. "Excuse me?" He spoke calmly, quietly and coldly, venom dripping from his words. "How much, for your woman. That's what i asked, is it that hard to understand? Ah, or is it, she's the money and you are... The Arm Candy?" The man scoffed a bit, "Obviously, You are of poor breeding, unlike me. What was her name again? Perhaps i shall speak with her family and arrange something. Commoners have no place in the world of the rich you know." 

Ran clenched his fists, "Oh. My apologies." Ran's lips formed into a sinister smirk as the world around the rich man grew darker. "Hmmm? are the lights going out?" "Ah am back now, Honey. Ah hope ya didn't miss me too much.? Ran shook his head, "Huh? Oh uh... Welcome back darling." The other man looked around. "Strange... Did you notice the lights dim earlier?" Ran shook his head and lead Chika away. "Nope. Not at all."


----------



## Cjones (Nov 25, 2014)

*Howling Voice Approaches: An Unexpected Target!*

For the moment Marietta managed to find herself with a slight peace of mind. A place, like any other, of four walls and the roof above, a wide open space with barely anything in it making it look bigger than what it was. She took notice of the solitary table that stood out because of just how empty it really was inside, even with the kitchen and bath room around. This was Zell?s apartment, her momentary place of refuge. It gave such an atmosphere of vacancy, so she took the look of the place as meaning he must have recently just moved into the place. And given what was happening, she might be too finding herself in a place like this until her home is rebuilt. 

???Thank you.? An appreciable expression of gratitude as she moved further inside, sitting herself down onto the floor and back against the wall. The feeling of the cool material against her back was refreshing to her balmy body in addition to calming the nerves that tensed the entirety of her body nearly tenfold. Her face contorted in a bit of pain, which she tried to conceal, when her arm pressed wrong against the wall. Still, there was really no stress like having assassins blow up your house dead in the afternoon as a cover to a bullet that was supposed to pierce your heart. There was nothing quite like it really, which caused a coy small on her face, a thought that called back to the old days. Nearly being killed wasn?t something that put a small on most faces, but she was different. It was part of a culture that was engraved in her, so there was no taking that away no matter how much it had taken away from her in the grand scheme. 

"Hey look I'm sorry about earlier. I've never really been good at choosing my words. My mother is..." the sudden pause in the beginning of his apology was abrupt. The ending of phrasing was?something of a universal speak in a sense, often happening when someone remembers an actuality of life that they either forgot or refuse to believe. "She was a single parent and she taught me to respect woman but I guess that my brand of respect is more akin to fear which is why I talk too much. I'm actually a lot better than I used to be, believe it or not. But yea if you want a change of clothes you can have these, if you don't like it just go through the bag. The bathroom is obviously over there you can wash up too if you want. When you're done we can come up with a plan."

Marietta only stared at him fully understanding his pause about his mother. It was like d?j? vu, once again, with this kid. ?Listen, it?s uncomfortable, how similar you and that boy are.? Zell was sure he knew who she was referring to, but he wasn?t able to make the connection she was talking about. Just how exactly were either of them really the same? Other than the fact that they had nearly the same style of gorgeous long silver locks. ?His mother is dead too, both his parents in fact, and he even made the same break in speech when talking about her, yet more concealed pizzazz than you,  but it ends there, you get me?? There was a blunt approach to her speak, yet the way she worded herself made it hard for Zell to really follow exactly what she was saying.

?No?I can?t say I really understand?? Which only caused her to grunt in aggravation. ?What I?m saying is that unlike you, who comes across bona fide in your expression, he?s is tucked away. Like he refuses to let how he feels be obvious. That?s the difference between you and the boy.? In their short time she had grown to have a bit esteem for the other silver haired pain. Something she decided to let him know off the gate because, now, his role was through in all this. Marietta began to stand, dusting herself off before folding her arms.

?I watched you try and please, even if it came off awkward and annoying, with sincere care that not many can have for others, especially strangers. Kind of like a pup actually.? She made sure to look him directly in the face, eye to eye. ?And I can respect that, Zell, but your business with me ends here.? The vest he had given her dropped flew through the air back toward him which he caught. His first reaction was to immediately protest what she thought she was doing only for Marietta to have the first say. 

?You gave me enough time to clear my head and get out of danger, but there is no ?plan? between you and me. This problem is only mine and even if you helped me, as long as I?m away from you, Howling Voice won?t pursue you. You?ve done enough.? She spoke as she began to walk pass him and toward the door. ?Once I leave, do not come out, they?ll completely ignore you, you understand me? There?s no point in you getting killed in the crossfire of my business. I rather avoid unnecessary death of someone this doesn?t really concern.? 

​


----------



## Kei (Nov 25, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]​_
The floor was surrounded by pieces of broken things. Broken pencils, crayons, binders, dolls, chairs, and desk, everything that could be broken was broken. Though none of them were in such a bad state that they couldn?t be repaired, with a little glue, or a few stiches, and some patience, each one of those things could have been simply repaired. However, there was something on the floor that just couldn?t be repaired with just a bit of glue, or a couple of stiches. 

And that was Kei heart?.

There were no right words to describe the state of the girl, or the state of her heart. They both lay on the floor. Kei closed her eyes as there was nothing running through it for a brief moment. She didn?t care what happened, or where she was going. If not for that one second of time, she would have just loved to stay where she was, on the floor broken. Maybe one day, someone would stumble upon her broken self, and repair it.

Stich up the heart with love and kisses, glue the body with hugs and gentle words, and the most important part was just to stay with her. Love her, put up with her selfishness, listen to her rant, but all and all just stay with her. Even if it?s only for a brief amount of time, she wanted someone to see her, to love her, and to hold her. 

Kei?s eyes red with tears that had stained her cheek, her dark circles had become more apparent, and her lips constantly trembled. The woman that arrived in the world had become nothing more than a child, a scared and broken child. The shell she built for herself was destroyed and she was left bared to the world.  She closed her eyes and relaxed her body, for a minute, she would just like to rest. Sleep as if she was in a bed of snow, sleep forever, and let the darkness overtake her. 

It would be so much easier?. 
If she just give up?

Give up, and allow her body to become an empty shell?.
Give up, and allow herself to rest?.
Give up, and allow herself to end the pain she put herself through​
If she just gave up, everything would simply come to an end, and she wouldn?t have to suffer any longer. There was no point, and who would care about her if she just disappeared and never returned home? Kei turned herself over to her back and stared at the outlines of the ceiling. The popcorn ceiling remaindered her of the tiny ants, each one going about their job, all of them doing something for the greater good. 

She remembered stepping on one when she was younger. It didn?t cross her mind that she even stepped on one until she had a weird feeling to look down. The broken body of the ant laid their lifeless, but the world continued moving. No one stopped and grieved over the ant, not even its own brothers and sisters, they looked, but they continued moving on. She continued moving on, so did the world, and the galaxy around them. 

Even if she dies, nothing would happen?.Nothing would stop, time would continue to tick on, and soon even her name would be forgotten. 

_She would disappear?.
Disappear into the darkness she wanted to fall into so much?._​
?So that is what you decide to do? Lie around and just die?? She heard Durga voice tells her, she could see the older woman crossing her arm and standing above her. Kei imagine the face of pure disappointment once she said those words, but she snorted, ?Wow you are a weakling, I lay down some truth and it already has you whimpering and groaning.?

?Would you really be happy if you died here?? She heard the second voice asked her, the one that belonged to the girl in blue. 

Why them? Why would her mind instantly go to them as her voice of reason, but with her eyes closed, she answered them.

?There is no point?.No point?? Kei whimpered, ?What?s the point? Of anything??

The little one was the one to answer, ?You are right, there is no point, but?.?

?We make our points!? Durga snapped, ?We give things meaning, and we keep trucking forward and forward. ?

Forward, like she always done. Just keep moving forward, even when she didn?t want to. She had to, because she knew that the world would swallow her whole if she stopped. It was the first lesson that Yomi told her, the world didn?t care about her, no one cared, but she could make them care. That was why she changed, that was why her sense of style, everything about her began to slowly change. Because she knew there was an aching feeling, that Yomi was right, that the world she knew.  The world she believed in was wrong.

It was always in the back of her head, that she didn?t like the way she acted. The way she dealt with things, even if she could have lied to herself, there was a truth in her heart that she was certain of. Kei wanted to change. It was a desire in her heart, before Kyo, before Yomi. She wanted to rip off her skin and become a new person. 

In the darkness the child smiled at her, gently, almost knowingly. Like a mother that knew that a child did wrong, but forgave them anyway because of their youth.

?Kei you have a point, you have a reason, and you forgotten about it so easily.? The child cooed at her, the words soft and sweet, ?Your village and Kyo?.They need to be protected, remember the promise made deep within your heart.?

Durga snorted, ?You can?t do anything if you stay here, and you know that. The people you love, and the people who love you, they need you.? 

As Durga snorted, her tone also softened, ?Power?.Power to protect, you always wanted that power didn?t you? That power to be able to change the fates of anyone you touched. That power is waiting for you here?.?

?It?s waiting for you Kei?.?

?All you have to do is?.?

_*?MOVE!?*_​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 25, 2014)

*Akane|Liquid Time*

*[Akane's Shack, Konohagakure]​*
[You Didn't Have to Tell Us About Your Love Life Pt.1]
*Liquid Time*​
-Ring! Ring! Ring! Ring!-

*-SMASH!-*

With a loud crack against the far wall the alarm clock explodes into shrapnel of gears, plastic and wires. As the rain of broken clock parts hit the floor Akane slipped her feet over the side of her bed as she pulled the covers off her bare back. With a long yawn she rubbed the sleep from one of her dark red eyes. Having been rolled to her back from Akane's bosom, Mizuirono's whole body shakes as she matched her sister's yawn, "You break a clock every morning." is offered while the redhead stripped the rest of the way. Looking over her shoulder, for just a moment, Akane pulls the thread keeping her hair tied free. With red locks flowing down her back like lava she grins, "Ah got Ryo." was the simplistic reply as she walked toward the small bathroom. 

The dire wolf shook her head, sure she had Ryo, but instead of clocks she could be buying more important things, like tools or food. Mizuirono liked food. She couldn't eat clocks is thought as the shower could be heard coming on. Stretching her muscles again the wolf rolls to her side before pulling up to her forelegs. Shaking her head she looks to the small counter that led into the small kitchen area, "While I think about food, might as well as see if we have anything." is stated while she hoped from the bed. With her claws scratching across the floor. Saying that she and Akane lived a simple life would be an understatement, they had the bare minimum of things. Not that either minded all that much. They had a small box TV and a small box refrigerator. If they wanted cooked food Akane used the fire pit that Kuriyama allowed her to build next to the pig sty.

Nosing the fridge open, the wolf sighed slightly, it been a while since they last shopped for food. Not to mention that Akane ate like a gluttonous pig, in fact she didn't know how her sister kept such a toned figure. She had to eat at least twice her bodyweight on a daily basis. Or that is at least how is seemed with how much her sister seemed capable of putting away. Closing the door she hears the water cut in the bathroom so she stepped back into the small bedroom that was joined to the living area by a thin wall that really only divided the rooms, with nothing to insolate noise could bleed through. The door that allowed access between the rooms only had a sheet pinned up to allow privacy, if that is wanted. 

Dripping wet Akane steps into the bedroom in only her birthday suit, "Ah forgot ah towel." is muttered as she wrung her hair out. "You're making a mess, even when your trying to clean up." is complained as the wolf got after the redhead. "Ah dun kno' wat you talkin' 'bout Mizuirono." is stated as she pulled a red towel from a laundry basket.  Sniffing it, she deemed it clean enough to dry off on as she stepped back toward the center of the room. "Don't forget to dry the floor, I refuse to drag you though the Village naked a second time Akane." is huffed as the wolf flopped down.  

The redhead grinned, "Ah dun remember dat.", "Not surprising, you did hit your head." is nipped back as the Kunoichi dropped the towel to the floor. Using her foot she mopped the water up and walked over to her dresser. Pulling out a pair of panties she slipped them on as the front door opened. "Akane!" Hana's voice cut over the silence as he brushed into the room. She quickly shuts her eyes and covers them as she dropped the new vest that she brought for her big sister. "Sorry! Sorry!" is nervously pleaded as Akane pulled a tank top over her shoulders and onto her torso. "Dat mah new vest?" Akane asks ignoring the fact that the Genin was red as a beet and pushing into the next room.

"Yes and Kuriyama says don't rip this one to shreds!" is exclaimed as Hana sat down on the small couch Akane had. This was the third vest the redhead had given to her, she had a bad habit of destroying them in the most unique of ways, like she learned. Don't roast marshmallows in them for one... Pulling it on she walked out holding a pair of cargo shorts and her boots. The two small talk as Akane finishes getting dressed. Hana had classes today, so Akane didn't keep her long as they both walked out her door with Mizuirono in toe. "Where to now Akane?", "Ah dun kno'. Let go into de village. Maybe get ah mission. Akane feel lak doin' sumding." is replied.

_-Some Time Later_

Hands clapsed behind her head, Akane walked aimlessly down a street in the center of Konoha. With not much to keep her mind focused she wasn't paying attention to where she was going and coming up on an opening to an alleyway she comes breast to face with violet haired Kunoichi. Pausing, as Rindou looked up to her, Akane casts a lopsided grin which seemed to make the eye patch wearing woman blush. Not realizing a compliment, even when it slapped her in the face, Akane shrugged the nice tit comment off she looks down at her bosom. They were, alright she supposed. Though using mainly Inuzuka techniques they could get in the way which she explained by grabbing Rin's hands and placing them on the round of her chest. "See?" is absentmindedly stated as Rin's whole demeanor change is lost on her. 

Then Akane hears something that made her whole day, this violet haired woman just offered her free eats. There were a few things to catch the redheads attention and food was atop the list. So as Rindou wrapped an arm around her waist, Akane was still at a lost to what was going on in her head. All she knew was that she was about to get free food, which was the best type of food you could get! Mizuirono attempts to warn Rin, but to no avail as Akane swiveled in her waist hold and pulls the Kunoichi into a hug as she picked her up pressing their bosoms together. She quickly takes Rin up on her offer. 

Mizuirono sighed nodding at Chi's observation. "Yeah, I don't think a crowbar could get them apart now." is replied while Rin fought through Akane's bear hug so she could land on the ground. Being level with what she ran into a moment ago, she grabbed one of Akane's hands and pulled her with her toward their destination. The violet hair girl pulled Akane closer to her as they walked and chatted. Allowing one arm to hook Akane's waist she pulls the redhead up next to her before sliding a hand into one of her back pockets. "You know." Mizuirono sighs walking next to Chi, "I doubt my sister realizes what is going on here." is added while the redhead decided it'd be okay to mirror her newest friend. Wrapping her arm around her waist she puts her hand in a back pocket as well.  Both Cheetah and Wolf shake their heads as the feline cut her a glance, "I doubt it as well, but Rindou is a smooth talker. I believe they may be stripping by the nights end.", "She doesn't need to be one with Akane...." is replied back.

_-Later, at the Restaurant_

With complimentary drinks sitting on the table the two ladies are handed menus. The two Ninken watch with a little amusement as Akane starts to scratch her head. "Ah dun kno' wat dis ding is." is stated as the menu flopped to one side. Normally her Sensei would order for them from memory. After the waiter explains what it was Akane tilts her head, not being able to read herself she looked at Rindou who was engrossed in her menu. Shrugging the Chunin pointed, "Ah wan dis, dis, dis, dis, dis, dis, dis, dis, dis, dis, dis, dis, dis, dis, dis, dis and dis." is stated as she showed the man different entrees. Free food was the best food.


----------



## Kei (Nov 25, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]​_

Kei jumped, pushing herself from the ground with her hands, covered in sweat with her heart beating loudly in her ear. She pulled herself from the darkness, she pulled herself from her own slump, but that wasn?t enough, because she remembered. The promise she made to Kyo, the promise she made to her village, and to herself. Kei got up from the ground and looked around, the mess she made, the emotions she felt. The state of the room was the truth that she had to face, that no matter how much she changed on the outside, there was still things in her heart she had to face.

 Kei took a deep breath and let the air filled her lungs. There was something she had to do here, and she knew it. The calling to her, rung deeply in her bones, and it shook her entire core. She had to move because that?s the only thing she could do at this point. Move and do the thing that her soul tasked her to do?.

She had to listen more, to herself, to her wants, because in the end that was the only person that mattered. That was the person she had to go home to the end of the day, and get in bed with. That the first person she sees in the morning and the last to see at night.

If she couldn?t be happy with herself, if she couldn?t face herself in the mirror, how in the world was anyone else going to face her? How could she expect anyone to listen to her, when the doubts bubbled underneath her skin?

Kei grasped her chest and closed her eyes, listening to the sound of her calming heartbeat, the beating that kept her alive, but was the source of some of her pain.  She smiled weakly, as she realized that it wasn?t it?s fault, it was never it?s fault. It was hers?.

?I?ll listen to you more often, I promise?.? Kei told her heart, and slowly a smile appeared on her face, ?No matter what, I?ll listen and I?ll make sure you are happy too! What you want, I?ll make sure you get! I?m done denying you! Hurting you! And I?m sorry?.?

Kei let her hands down to her side as she felt warmth overtake her.

Yes, this is what she wanted more than anything?.

She wanted to see herself. She wanted to listen to herself, and understand herself better. Kei wanted nothing more to understand the thing that beat in her chest. If she could understand herself better, if she even knew a fraction of what she really wanted, then?..She could finally see herself as she truthfully was! See herself and accept herself!

_Bong?.Bong!_​
The sound of a church bell going off caused her to jump, but as she listened. She realized that she had something she wanted to do. The child in blue, she had to find the child in blue, Kei rushed out the back door of the school and stepped into the town. The fog was lifting, but that meant she could see more. Graffiti that was sprawled against the walls, and the posters, all of them were hidden by the fog, but Kei saw them now?.

It?s wrong! 
_Wrong!_​_*Wrong!*_​
Kei stepped from the steps of the school and smiled to herself. Though as she did, the school behind her began to slowly disappear like ashes in the wind, it drifted off into the air. 

What about others? A poster read
What about teachings?​It?s wrong to be selfish!​
_Bong?Bong?.Bong?_

?The church?.She has to be there?.?​
Kei leaned down as she got into runners position. Though this was going to be different, she was going to allow her heart do all the work, and leave the brain up to the direction. She was going to listen to her heart, and let it guide her, let it push her!

Kei launched almost as if she was a bullet, running as fast as she could go, with all the strength of her legs and heart could carry her. 

Each step?.The feeling of the breeze on her face, brought a bright smile to her face with each step, with each movement of her arms.

_Kei understood now?..
She understood everything now?._​


----------



## Kei (Nov 25, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]​_
As she ran, the world was crumbling beneath her feet, disappearing into the sky. Almost as if they were fragile to begin with, though Kei didn?t care, she ran with all her might. All the power she could muster in her heart and body, she was going to make it to the church. Nothing was going to stop her! Nothing! Even as the posters, the monsters of the world screamed at her, as long as the aching in her heart told her to run. She was going to run with all the power she could!

If the world was going to be destroyed, then so be it! She?ll destroy everything if she had to, from the ground up, she wouldn?t leave anything if it got in her way. To get what she wanted, why? Why she would let anything get in her way? Her heart ached in her chest, pushing her to go faster, making her legs stronger with each step. 

_?Don?t you care about others??_​
She saw a poster out of the corner of her eye ask her. Of course she cared about others, just because she wanted to be selfish, didn?t mean that her heart will stop beating. It didn?t mean she will wake up and hate everyone, it was just that she had to realize. That people always had to look out for themselves sometimes, and Kei, she always looked out for others. Always, she was the one that put herself through pain, because she did something like that.

Not anymore! She wasn?t going to suffer for anyone! She wasn?t going to ignore her heart anymore, if it wanted something and someone wanted the same thing, she was going to fight for it.

She was going to bear all the fangs she had, and ripped it from the other person! Done! She was completely done, just bending because someone wanted her to be nice.

Kei felt her heart become lighter, and so did her footsteps.  This was the right way, this was the path she wanted to take more than anyone else. 

_?Selfish woman!?_​
Kei smiled to herself as it seemed her body was breaking apart and becoming lighter. As if she was caked in mud and the pieces was just falling off, or maybe she was finally breaking free. Free of the egg she placed herself in, thinking the world was just going to be nice to her because she was nice to it. Durga was right, she had to be selfish! Life was all about being selfish, and she wasn?t going to allow herself to get upset because she wanted to be nice.

Being nice doesn?t equate to happiness, doing nice things doesn?t mean that someone was automatically a good person. 

Kei saw the church over the horizon, and the last message that she saw wrote across a wall was the word bitch. 

The word caused Kei to laugh, and for a minute she felt as everything was gone. The shell, the mud, anything that was holding her back came flying off. Her body felt like it belonged to her, it felt like it was hers for once in her life. The heart that was beating in her chest it was hers. These want and desires, it was all hers! And if she had to be a bitch about them, then she would be the queen of all the bitches. 

Kei stopped as she reached the steps of the church. For a minute, she wanted to turn around and see the damage of the world that quaked underneath her feet. She wanted to look behind her and see what was left in the ruin, of her desires, but as she looked at the church.

It didn?t matter?.The town got in the way, and it suffered for it.

She began to walk up the steps, her face forward as the steps began to disappear as she removed her feet. As she reached the door, it opened for her, and she saw them. Durga and the child in blue together in the church, they turned to her, and for a minute they both smiled at her.

??.Welcome?.?

?We know you would have made it.? ​
Kei smiled, _?I made it~?_


----------



## Kei (Nov 25, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]​_
The church was calming the smell of incense burning, and the sound of a piano playing, all was meant to calm her heart. Durga and the girl in blue stood across from each other, as they looked at her, in the middle of them was a grail, bright and golden, the huge thing seemed too big for anyone to carry. The designs that was carved into it, was almost too beautiful to put into words. Even from far away Kei knew that up close was even better. As she walked near the two girls, they both stepped away from each other.

?Took you long enough, we?ve been ringing this damn bell forever.? Durga complained as she looked at the girl in blue, before looking back up at Durga, ?We?ve been calling you, and you finally answered.?

Kei smiled as she nodded, ?Yeah?.I finally answered??

The child in blue sat down before looking at Kei, ?You made your choice haven?t you? You know what you want to do, how about you don?t waste your time anymore. This has been going on for long enough, it?s time.? 

The child spoke as if she was three times her age, and it came off a bit weird to Kei. It seemed as though she lost a battle and wished nothing more to see the ending of it, and then let it carry on any longer. Durga smirked before chuckling to herself, the child turned away from Durga smug grin. Was there a game that was being played that Kei didn?t know? Though even if it was, there was no doubt in Kei?s mind that the child lost, but Kei was the piece. 

?Kei?.Listen to your heart and do what you want, don?t ask any questions, it is time.? Durga nodded in agreement, the child frowned a bit before turning away from the bright golden grail. 

Kei didn?t understand, she wanted them to explain, but neither of them talked. Was it the grail? What was so important about it that both of them wanted her to notice it. Kei turned to the bright, glistening cup, as it stood on the podium for all to see. 

?What?s in it??​
?Your future, your past, your destiny, your beginning and end.? Durga stated as matter of fact manner as she sat down as well, ?Your dreams and nightmares, you likes and dislikes, everything about you is in that cup.? 

Kei picked up the cup and looked into it, a dark red liquid was filled to the brim. Kei sniffed it and earned a snicker from the both of the people coming together to witness this action. She dipped her finger into it, and realized it wasn?t just any ordinary liquid, it was thicker than wine. Though her heart told her to drink, drink and be filled. Her soul ached for it. Kei felt her mouth water, almost as if it was expecting a full course meal.

Why? Why though?

?Don?t ask questions, and do what you want.? Durga purred, the flower in her eye began to bloom as she looked at Kei. Filled with expectation and wants, ?Do it~ you want to don?t you??

?Durga?.We can?t force her hand.? The child snapped causing Durga to look at the child before she looked back at her.

?You are right, what do you want to do Kei? Drink and be filled, with all the wants and desires that you can ever imagine holding. Or we can pretend nothing has ever happened, because that child over there can send you back home.? 

Kei looked over at the child, ??.You can??

The child simply nodded, ?I can?.Though we need to make a choice, drink, or don?t drink.?

?It?s that simple??​
Kei looked at the cup. Everything was in here, her wants and desires,  her beginning and her end, Durga made it seemed so final, so epic. All of that in this cup filled with a thick dark, nearly black, liquid. Kei felt her heart ache inside of her chest, it wanted her to drink. It wanted to be filled to the brim, and nothing more. Kei mouth watered, and she could feel the drool escape her mouth?.

Drink it or don?t drink it, either way she would go home.

Her head told her if she didn?t have to do something so outside of left field, just simply go home, but her heart and soul ached for something more. Something that can only be filled if she just drunk her fill.

Kei put the grail to her lips, and tilted her head back?.

She wanted to drink?.She wanted nothing more to drink every ounce of what was in that cup, even if the grail was filled to the brim with blood.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 26, 2014)

*Tatsuo|Jashinist Templar|Shunyuu*

*[River's Bend, Shunyuu]​*
[Advent Rising, Team Wrecking Crew]​
_"Father, as I sit here beside you I realize that I have many sins on my life. Well, I suppose I'll start with, I've lied. Yes I admit it, it was a rather nasty one too. See I've openly told other men of the cloth that I remember nothing from my birth. Well, scratch that. Rebirth into the world of man. See, I told them that I don't know what happened. That my memory was as clean as the conscience of a new born babe. Well, that isn't entirely true. Well, it's not remotely true if I'm being honest and since this is a confessional  I think that it would be prudent if I told the whole truth.  See, the people that oversaw the flock I was apart of, well they weren't good people. 

Even today, they are on a rather false path. In the final hours of my last life they took me and strapped me to a sacrificial table to our lord. Now, I know what you must be thinking, don't get they wrong idea father, they thought I could be something called the chosen. After pumping me with some blue liquid they gutted me and left me for dead. Yeah, I know it's a rather bummer of a night, hell I didn't even get laid. Well, as you'd expect I bled pretty good, in fact I bled out. I died. From there I will admit, it is kind of foggy, and hindsight is still a little blurry. What I do recall however is a call and the warm embrace of flames. Yes, to cover their sins, these men of the cloth burned the evidence of their misdeeds.

My death? No, no that was perfectly alright. Well at least by our standards. Their sins are mine to show. Now, back to the confession at hand. I lied, I said I didn't remember, I do however. As I lay there burning I felt our lord's gentle embrace. He breathed life back into me, brought be from the darkness and back into the land of the living. He also bore his power and gave it unto me. 

Forgive me father, for I have sin. Lust, power, money women, booze, material things. I want them all, my other sin is greed, but it's not mine alone. See I was brought back with purpose, see I'm to be the physical manifestation of all that is wrong with our religion. Yeah, I know it's sad, but hey I'm not complaining. Nope, not one little bit. In fact, you can say that I prefer this life to the one before death. Now I can act uninhibited on my wants, my needs. Oh and father I have one last sin to confess. I've murdered, and I do hope you can forgive me for that one, it was nothing personal. 

You simply refused to see the way of my lord Jashin, though I do hope you enjoyed the last meal I allowed you to have and the booze, that was quality wine. No, no. Don't get up, you have earned this rest. Oh, your flock. Don't worry about them, they'll have an easier choice to make. 

Well, father I do hope that you have a good day, thanks for listening to this poor sinner."_ 

For someone that was so haphazardly covered in blood this Taberu, Tabby for short, had a unique disposition. Well, let's not call it a disposition really. For such a forward person she was rather modest, that or she didn't care too much for what could be considered a peeping tom ogling her from the shoreline. After dropping her bag and weapon she leapt fully clothed into the waters of the river. With a mild amusement Tatsuo watched as she allowed herself to sink a bit and just float there allowing all the grim of her meal to wash away from her body. 

At this point, the man didn't quite know that Taberu was a cannibal, but from the blood and fat that clung to her face most prominently around her mouth, it wasn't a short jump to that conclusion. No, that didn't really bother him, not in the slightest. Having grown up his entire life with the Jashin Church he knew full well what they meant to the world, especially being in an inner circle. Hunching he hooked the strap of her bag in one hand while taking her sword up with the other. Standing, he slings the bag over his right shoulder. Then he slightly leans on her sword with the same arm and watches while Taberu swam back to the surface. See they were a cleansing fire as much as they were to bring peace to the world. Not that he was overly hung up on the subject. He was after all a manifestation of his peoples sins made flesh. His vices came before Jashin, just to show that his Lord was watching. Then, the cleansing could happen. That was why he was with Mion, he was to identify with the people.  

All went to Jashin, just how happy you were in his paradise depended on what you did on here on earth. Either you were a blessed child or simply a child, all went to Jashin in the end. A gal like Tabby she could be useful. He didn't know how fast she ate, but her salvia was potent enough to destroy rock in a matter of seconds she'd make the funeral pyre obsolete. Not to mention, he could probably use her spit to clean tarnish off his objects. Nice ass, awesome rack hell she had his attention at acid spit. Not many girls could do that, now could they? With a short wave he flashes a sly grin as she swam to the shore. "Well." is chuckled. Unhooking his left thumb from his pocket he held his hand up to Tabby. The red seal of Jashin lay on the back of his hand.

While most had necklaces to identify them with the church, they tattooed Tatsuo, why? Because he has a bad habit of taking the necklaces and hoarding them, after asking for the hundredth one, they tattooed his ass. "As it so happens I'm part of Lady' Mion's Templar's." is stated as he turned his left side out to her. Extending his arm and hooking the air he grinned at her wider, "I could be fun, come on. We'll go see Mion together.

If you don't mind me saying, I think this will be a start of a beautiful partnership babe." ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 26, 2014)

*Suzume|Liquid Time*

*[With Eerin and Kaisho]*​


[To Save an Owl May Bring Personal Salvation VIII]
Liquid Time​
The earthen shell crumbled like a fractured egg shell and Suzume peered into it's ruble to see where the man was, but to her disgust and surprise the man was gone. A few arrows from where he had to make his hasty defense lay on the ground and were undoubtedly what threw the young Samurai's metal sense off. Rolling her arm she started to withdraw her blade from the empty air, that is until she felt the Ninja standing over her. Fragments of dirt and clay bounced off her shoulder as the man stretched over her like the shadow of death. The young blonde cursed under her breath, her Sato temper had allowed him to get the drop on her and now she was at the mercy of this man, like his sister was to her just moments ago. 

Her blue eyes cut to the side, she figured he'd be more kind than she was, kill her and get it over with. Then he would attempt to deal with Eerin. It was sad really, this was her first official mission with Konoha and she was going to loose her life to this, this peasant. This piss ant. Her brother would kill her, he would drag her ass from the great hereafter and send her back. That would be how mad he'd be at her for allowing her anger to cloud her judgment. Slowly she closed her eyes, she wasn't going to watch this man spill her own life blood. She waited until she felt it, then there it was. The warm trickle of blood rolled down her neck and onto her shoulder. Strangely it didn't hurt all that bad, in fact it was rather painless. In fact, she hardly felt a thing.

Opening her eyes a moment later she quickly discovers why. In a crumpling fall the Shinobi fell upon her. She realized that it was his blood that covered her. Eerin had struck when the man was angry himself. Today at least two people allowed anger to cloud their judgment he died for it, she almost did. A cold glare hung in Suzume's eyes as she allowed her weapon to drop and then she brings her free hand to her shoulder and slings some of the blood off. Looking to Eerin, she allows her eyes to soften. Stepping over the fresh corpse she gives a weak smile, "Thank you very much." is thanked as she walked up to the woman as she lower her bow. 

Glancing the fallen Kunoichi in passing the Samurai walked up to the Archer who had went back to cradling Sho. Suzume's heart broke when she laid eyes on the Pygmy owl, it had suffered a lost wing in it's bid to save her, the question if he was okay clung to the back of her throat, she wanted badly to do so, but the look of him told her the answer in spades. No, he wasn't okay. In fact, he was far from it. He'd in a bid to save all of them made the ultimate sacrifice, his ability to fly. He'd lost his freedom. Catching the tears she looked over to the Kunoichi, she knew that this... this bitch knew something. 

So, her inner Edie burned to life. Sheathing Muramasa she stormed up to the woman who was now cursing her. Not only had this little blonde took her arm and legs, she left her to live this indignant life and the woman was far too proud to take her own life. So biting her tongue was far out of the question. Cussing she gnashes her teeth at the girl as she walked up to her. Suzume on the other hand had other ideas as she reached down. Grabbing  either side of the woman's clothing she hefted her up with her unnatural strength. Blue eyes burned with cold fury, "You will be answering Eerin and my questions." is bit, "If I don't? You have nothing to coax me with." is laughed back. It truly pissed the young girl off 

Then a smile spit her lips and she cast a glance back to Eerin who was now back to her feet, "Yes, there isn't much I can do to make you talk." is admitted as those cold eyes lock with the Kunoichi's underneath that broken mask, "I, however, don't have to make you. See, my friend over there has a bone herself to pick with you. I'm willing to bet that she has a creative way or two to make you talk." is again added with a smile. "So yes, by all means keep your mouth shut, it'll only encourage her to be at her most creative." ~


----------



## Hollow (Nov 26, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Training ? Raiton: Jibashi II*



?Focus Shinohara!? Tora almost growled, causing the girl to flinch for the?Yuuko wasn?t sure anymore.

?I?m trying,? she answered with just as much frustration apparent in her voice. It was a dangerous sport, talking back to one?s own personal bully but the situation at hand was nerve wrecking in the worst possible way. After some careful consideration, and a lot of begging from Yuuko?s part, both mentor and student had moved outside to resume their training there. Of course some part of the girl?s brain recognizing that training a lightning release jutsu in the middle of a storm really wasn?t a good idea but all her wisdom got buried in waves of pure annoyance when she couldn?t summon any lightning at all after the thousandth time. ?Maybe I?m just not made for lightning!?

?That?s bullshit Yuuko!? The tanned woman shouted right back at her in tempo with the thunder roaring up in the sky. ?Every shinobi has the capacity to learn every single element, time and the desire to focus on other subjects is the only thing that prevents them.?

?Then maybe it?s just not the time for me to learn it.? Yuuko managed not to stomp her foot on the group as the words came out but she crossed her arms and she was pretty sure her cheeks were poofed out.  ?I?m still getting the hang of things with water re-?

?No, in your case it?s just pure laziness and lack of will.? Tora cut her off, lifting a finger and sticking it on the girl?s chest with enough strength to push her back. ?You think you can make your way as a shinobi with such a weak resolve? You think a couple of magic tricks with your chakra will ensure your victory against an enemy? Stop daydreaming because it won?t girl! You?re weaker than a cub, not even useful as bait in a team and sure as hell dead when solo!?

The girl in question breathed in, ready to argue right back but Tora-sensei continued without fault ?Not that anyone can blame you, look at your life: all rainbows and sunshines,? the words were spat and though there was no resentment or contempt behind them, the anger was enough to have Yuuko turn paler than she normally was, her lips pressed. ?Rainbows and sunshines don?t make soldiers. The strongest out there, Yuuko, are the ones who had to work their way through shit you can?t begin to imagine because of your own sheltered life. Compared to any of them, you?re nothing but a kid who?s playing make-believe.?

The youngest of the duo looked down as her eyes stung with tears, biting down hard on her lower lip. There was nothing she could throw back, sensei was right. But even as her cheeks turned an ugly red with shame, her fists also curled in anger. ?Does it bother you?? Tora asked. In any other setting the question itself would sound as if Yuuko was being mocked but there was no attempt to ridicule behind the question. The woman was dead serious.

?Yes,? the answer came as a bare whisper against the raging storm but Tora-sensei still heard it loud and clear.

?Then do it.?

_Boar. Ram. Snake. Horse. Dragon._ ?Raiton: Jibashi no jutsu!?

It was small but, this time, a spark formed between the ground and her hands. ​


----------



## Hollow (Nov 27, 2014)

*Shinohara Yuuko*
*Cults Are Incredibly Messy IV ? Liquid Time: Yuuko?s First Date? II*



Yuuko kept blushing an entire palette of pinks and reds as both girls reached the restaurant and sat down on their appointed table. 

?M-m-me?? She stuttered when Rindou asked to know a bit more about her. What was she supposed to say?Yuuko?s life had been pretty uneventful so far. She had only gone on a couple of unimportant missions and even back in Kumo she spend her days helping out at the restaurant or daydreaming about getting more pocket money to buy sweets. ?From what I?ve read in the pamphlet, yeah,? she explained, looking down at her hands under the attentive stare coming from the other side of the table. ?This is probably going to be my biggest mission so far?I?m actually pondering just leaving?? She said the last part in a small voice, the words almost soundless.

?Rindou-san!? Yuuko suddenly called, getting up and placing her hands on the table so she could lean closer to the purple haired girl?s face. ?This trip?I came into this trip to make friends! I-I don?t really want to go out and fight. Let?s?let?sjustturnthistripintoadate!? The latter came out incredibly rushed but it got the girl?s point across so she sat back down to take a deep breath and mutter her own order of tempura to the appalled waiter. 

After taking a sip of her water and calming herself down a bit, Yuuko proceeded with answering Rindou?s question. ?I?m from Kumogakure, though I think I already said this,? she started, taking a small break to gather her thoughts before continuing. ?I live with my mama, papa and grandpa, we have a popular restaurant, you should visit us someday!?

Taking hold of her napkin and pulling a pen out of her back pouch, Yuuko scribbled down her address and handed it to Rindou. ?There, I?m sure mama will give you a discount if you show up as my friend,? she was babbling now but Rindou had a look of such complete attention that she felt it was okay to keep going. ?And given how pretty you are, I?m sure the discount will go up to 70%...mama?s been trying to make me more aware of how a girl should tidy herself. Honestly, I think she just wants me to find a boyfriend and give up on being a shinobi??

?I think mama sometimes forgets I?m just a kid?? Yuuko sighed heavily, resting her head on her hands and looking outside the window where the town bustled with daily activities. ?The Land of Fire is too hot but it?s a nice place?? she commented dreamily and for a moment forgot she had company, letting herself be taken by the lush green scenery and the incredible blue sky. She would?ve stayed lost if it wasn?t for the waiter, who pulled her attention back to the real world with their orders of tempura.

Since she was a child that Yuuko loved tempura. Not that there was a dish she didn?t actually like but deep fried dishes had a special place in her hear?and her tummy. Traditionally, tempura is just vegetables or seafood that are battered and then fried in really hot oil for just a couple of minutes. For herself, Yuuko had ordered shrimp, bell pepper and some shiitake mushrooms. Overall, it didn?t really match but it was delicious nonetheless and she happily dug in without a care in the world.

?Whatabouchuu, Rindou-san?? She asked with her mouth full of shrimp. Her parents would frown at her current lack of table manners but they weren?t here at the moment and the full was so delicious, she couldn?t help but stuff her face. However, Yuuko still cared to swallow everything and wash it down with some water before she developed her question. ?Tell me more about yourself!?​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 27, 2014)

_*Eien Machi IV* 
Investigation Discovery of Sawari Neko_ 

Underestimate your opponent is the quickest way to get killed in this style of life, but knowing that I allowed myself to doing anyway. Well, maybe not really underestimating, I believe it was more of me being too quick to trust that he would willingly let me take the Neko away from him without any form of resistance. It was quite unlike to me allow myself to buy into such bullshit from jump street, you know though even I get tired of the constant conformations I have to go through. Inside I knew that I was hoping that this wouldn’t come to us having to take up arms, yet it seems I was wrong. It really was going to come to that and also….

I. Really. Fucking. Hate. Being. Hit. 

“My body will make sure that won't happen again…”

The physical discomfort I felt was extraordinary from the strike of that dark haired sour puss caused everything from the neck up to throb in near agony. Akin to a sledgehammer continuously striking my neck, face, ears, eyes, everything over and over, expanding after each strike and then contracting, in some messed up toonforce display of ridiculousness. I was clutching my jaw like a mad man to get the pain to stop rocking my face when his punch, truthfully, wasn’t like let’s say Marietta or Retsu’s, who make any standing structure their bitch. But it hurt so much because of the way my body has developed, which is why I fucking hate when bitches hit me and as I got up I made my unpleasantness known with the stank eye I sent his way.

These two skets wanted to play hardball? I’ll play hardball. 

“Demon? Ninja, I think I’ll laugh. ZHAHAHAHAHA.” My laughter was pretty coarse an effect of me tracing my jawline to numb the pain in my face. It was in that moment when I noticed his sharingan. Obviously he wasn’t from the hidden leaf or was he? I’ll take a mental note of that but it really didn’t matter in the end. “You think that makes you impressive because you got some fundamental eye that long since went out a style? Even with the revival of that clan of glorified bitch made, that eye is a dime a dozen. Especially when I possess a far superior version. One that can ‘shape the world’, as the hype goes.” I gave a shrug of my shoulders. Whether the hype of my eye was true or not, I didn’t really care, what I did know was that a simple ‘sharingan’ was no match for my superior mutation. 

“I’ll bite though dilweed. You say you’re a demon?” With a snap of my fingers, Retsu began his slow methodic walk in front of me. A layer of red, wispy chakra took shape around his form, like the harsh whispering of the wind as it enveloped him with the cloak around his body flailing around his form. When I looked at Retsu I was reminded of what Rita had told me before. That these tailed forms were incredibly powerful, even the initial form without the manifestation of a tailed. From behind my cloak a myself brandish a simple bow of black. 

“Then what would that make one who strikes fear into demons? Go.” The earth was only a carpet as it slide from underneath Retsu’s foot, collecting behind him in a clustered wall of rubble. I was sure this guy was even taken aback by its sudden increase in speed, but he did have a sharingan and from the looks of it a fully developed base one. The Cheshire smile of his feline companion was enough to tell me of the confidence they both had. My assumption was that he planned on using the same move as before, the ability of paralysis through sound. Fuck that. 

A sharp change of pressure cause the air around Retsu to crack. His fist punctured the ground with a widespread shock deracinated the ground when began traveling, violently shooting up everything in the immediate radius toward the bootlegger and his cat. From off the ground they propelled into the air avoiding the traveling wall. A stomp of Retsu foot caused a crack and off he followed toward the pair with a wisp of air traveling behind him. In just a short interval of time the space between the two was beginning to be closed. The response was quick, a glowing body of chakra in indigo shade that flowed like the waves of flames, shaped itself in Swari’s hand, jettison out in the form of piercing javelin.  

*WOOSH*

*BOOSH*

I stood on the floor with the drawstring of my arrow shaking from the shot. The indigo spear collided with my crimson arrow, snuffing one another out with Retsu emerging from the explosive colors poised to strike. Even with one sharingan, the enhanced precognition granted by it allowed him to shift past the spear like hands of Retsu but the difficulty persisted as the container of Chomei wasn’t one of intricate toward only pure instinct dictated its movements, which were often with style and animalistic in display. His partner turned through the air around them both to work in conjunction to attack Retsu from the sides.

*TWISH WOOSH*

An arrow chased up across the midsection of Swari and up the middle of her face, she dodged, but it was enough to stop her pursuit. The lanky arms of the jinchuuriki snatched her hair and with a twirl tossed her into the arms of her partner, rocketing them toward the ground with Retsu right behind hitting the ground, exploding in an enormous altitude of dust. A tuft of smoke separated from the cloud revealing the pair who, if you ask me had divine intervention, managed to evade serious harm with a skid across to place some distance between us. 

**Whistle**

“You really know how to work that sharingan, so I got to say, pretty damn impressive for a non-Uchiha, dodging my friend like that.” Retsu too brought itself back to my side. Its head wobbling back and forth before falling with a dangerously low tilt, impassive eyes barely visible through its flowing dark mane, gazing in his direction. 

“As for you Neko, once I get you away from this rustler, and take you back to my employer.” An arrow configured as a notched back the string of my bow. “For being such a naughty little kitten. I think I might just *ass*-assinate you afterwards. To quell this urge you know?” 

*TWISH WOOSH*


​


----------



## Chronos (Nov 27, 2014)

*Rosuto & Henekawa l Eien Machi*

Something wasn't right. The relenting force grew exponentially in a matter of seconds, his movements and coordination had been placed at their apex with seconds passing, the child's eyes had enraged, protruded the angst that accumulated within an instance. There was something that impacted him, something he said. An eye beyond his own. Something that can shape the world... What did that mean? His head wrapped around the thought, but something with that sort of meaning... Did he spoke of the properties of an eye being able to form reality as a whole? Or would he have legend's evolution, the Izanami or even the Izanagi. Was he the creation of a boy who not only produced the eyes of an Uchiha, but also had the strength of a Senju? 

A gulp, something told him this fight wasn't as ordinary as he believed. An arrow flew, crimson as his eyes shone, the arrow had closed the gap within seconds. The strength of his feet building, his messages flowing through his summon, reading such, their feet lunched them through opposite sides of the other. One rocketed towards the right, while the other the left. Upon his feet gliding him across the barren field of Eien Machi, he was struck by a weigh so tremendous against the wooden structure that stood beside him. He couldn't react properly enough to evade the follow up. His throat had soon stopped to process the air through its canal, the strength of this monster pressing against the walls of his throat. It was inhuman. 

Soon as Hanekawa witnessed such, her feet crossed the field only to be met with an arrow that halted her path, turning her gaze towards the child who stare had focused her. His eyes trained like a hawk, her smile had now shifted to a frown, the arrows flew with cunning precision, her movement where left to weaving and swerving across only gaping her farther from her master. As Rosuto struggled for breath, he began to conduct a strategy.

_"Kurogane! Next arrow he throws use your field and throw it."_

She heard, her minds and his intertwined, as she borrowed the powers of his eyes, hers began to focus reading the current of her arrow, as another shot throw the air, speeding towards her posture, her feet swept across he earth and poised herself in four, her upper-half crunching lower, as if prepared to pounce, her seals commanded a power that radiated from her past consumption, the energy she had eaten from the many travelers and looters whom crossed this land. As her body began to ooze the indigo flame which soon exploded at the sound of her shout. The arrow had lost its course and began to swirl across the air, turning, reading it's individual turn, she turned twisted and kicked the arrow with the heel of her foot, causing it to fly across towards Retsu. 

Retsu soon noticed, his head turning with little to no worry shining across his eyes, Rosuto took this moment and pulled his metallic wire with a carabiner at its end with all the strength he could muster. Placing it in the tips of his fingers and he was flung towards the arrow with extreme prejudice. Rosuto's hand flew, dual-knife attached to such as he soon grappled to a near by building, with a pulled he propelled himself, causing him to turn and swirl as the arrow flew next to him, almost sliding against his flesh. A kunai flew and smacked the arrow from its flight. Retsu witnessed and reacted accordingly. Rosuto came back and united himself with his partner once more. His panting was becoming heavy, his breath returning as his hand reached his neck. 










​
"Now I know why I'm always so pissed of..." 

There something about this boy that reminded him of something... No of someone. Much like everyone in the past there was something. Always that shred, that fragment that caused him to witness _HIM_. A man he loathed with extreme intensity. His aura began to muster, a chilling air began to ran across the field, unlike before this began to swirl across the child, swirling as a small typhoon like swirl of wind began to shape into his left limb and both feet. Twisting itself as it formed the icy gauntlet and greaves for his signature frost technique. 

_Shimo No Tora. _​
His movements began to shift, as if a different style had taken over, his taijutsu began to gleam in the shine of another art. The Jeet Kune Do made manifest in his footing.

"There always some fool... who reminds me of that _BASTARD!_"

His feet rocketed, the ground beneath his heel cracking under the force of something that was enough to awe his opponents. The strength of a boy's resolve? No this wasn't resolve, this was something entirely different. The seething of his blood, even through the extreme temperatures crossing now on his flesh was that of lust. The lust of witnessing an enemy fall, not an enemy, a specific devil. Someone who resembled the bane, the chains of that which kept him from living. And with it the crimson of his eye traced like behind with an image of the swirl of his fully processed Sharingan. The weaker of the two, as Retsu closed the gap once more, this time was different he molded his stance to the power of the beast. And odd one, with his eye as aid as the next strike came, his hand smashed the bend of the arm, quickly flowed by a halt of his progress with a simultaneous smash to the knee. Quick interception which dealt no damage, but helped halt the enemy. Now that it came to his his other knee followed with a lift and a smack to the rib, again not damaging, but it stopped the incoming inertia. But the following, using the extending arm, he grabbed it under his arm and pressed on his rip before turning towards the opposite outside Retsu's torso's proximity, halting his entirely before utilizing such arm to size his weight as maneuver himself for a round-house towards the temple. 

_The Art of The Intercepting Fist! Jeet Kune Do!_​
Realizing he quickly rose his hand and halted the amazing recoil but was sent afar. Not missing a step, Hisashi began to prepare for the next arrow as he was intercepted by Hanekawa who was about to deliver downwards heel to his skull, noting he stepped back and as he threw the other arrow a sound of steel meeting steel resounded upon the air. A kunai at her hand as the arrow was deflected mid flight once more, her hand extended as her eyes connected towards her opponent.

"I won't be heading anywhere, but you're welcome to dinner. I'll be sure to devour every little bit of your energy. Little man."

Their eyes focused on their targets as they continued their assault!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 28, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding the Gala

Those Poor Unfortunate Souls So Sad, So True
​
Chika follows Ran where he leads, grabbing his hand, she kisses it and bows.  ?C'mon, ah know wha tae do, ah seem tae ferget.  You don' know wha tae do here.  Ahm sorry.? She pulls him close, his face just above chest level on her.  Her sapphire eyes seem to sparkle in the light as she looks down at him.  She leads the dance, spinning around gently, then slowly trying to pull Ran out of whatever might have caught him while she was gone.  She ends up letting Ran lead eventually through the song.

They got pulled off to speak with some interested nobles.  Chika gives her story with much more confidence with each time, but it gave way when the pair of them looked at Ran with the obvious snobbish glance of 'commoner'.  She rubs her tongue on her front teeth, ?Oh do ye really wan' tae do ths?? she pulls Ran close, getting fed up with the general 'rich people' demeanor.  ?Ye really wanna kno' who ah am? Take a good look.  Ah am the new owner of Umbral Metallurgy.  Hikaru left meh in th' seat o' power, cause ah am an honest woman.  An ah don' treat an'one worse than 'ow ah wanna be treated.  So what, he migh no' be comfortable with th' interactions, cause o yer holy arses, bu' ye don' know 'im well nough tae judge.? She takes a long sigh, leaning down and giving Ran a kiss on the cheek.  She looks at them, ?So let meh see ye try i' gain, ye really gonna make fun o' mah fiance?? she smirks, raising an eyebrow, ?Didn' think so, now le' meh git back tae interacting wi' more...worthwhile participants.? she nods, turning around into another woman.

?Cac!  M?thair cad t? ? dh?anamh agat thart anseo? N? raibh m? ag smaoineamh d'fh?adfa? t? teacht fi? leis na ruda? seo!? (Shit!  Mother what are you doing around here?  I didn't think you even could come to these things!) her face turns red, using all her energy to keep herself from growing a tail again, her nails grip tightly into the side of Ran's chest as her heart skips a beat.  

?M-mama!  W-wha're ye doin ere!??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 28, 2014)

*Liquid Time - Before Main Timeline*

Ren Houki
Thorn of the Houki
PART 23

*____________________*​

Gin Horigoshi looked at the scorched corpse of Ouchi with a look of melachlony and grimaced when the smell hit him. The body of his friend was only just barely recognisable underneath the layer of charred black. The recognition came mostly from the build of the skeleton, but there were other things too: the colour of the few hairs which hadn't become ash, the shape of his skull and just general deduction from the number of bodies. 

Tanaka walked up behind him, footsteps heavy with emotion. He tapped at his leader's shoulder gently. When he spoke, his voice wasn't as rough and deep as it usually was when he talked. The often detached and abrasive shinobi from Kumogakure spoke slowly and as softly as he could. Sympathy was never one of his particularly strong points. 

"It seems like Ouchi took out one of the kids before he died, Gin," he stated quietly, with a small gesture to the body of Makoto stretched out on the floor behind them.

With a single subdued movement, the silver haired man gave a nod of his head. Extending his arm outwards, Gin lightly tilted the hat on his head slightly so that it obscured the upper part of his face. He was never quite as good at hiding his emotions as his team mates and so, when he spoke, he had to pace his words carefully to make sure that his voice didn't crack up. 

"Bloody idiot. We told him not to try and fight them on his own if he found them. Nari too. They were both morons," he muttered to himself. Why couldn't they have just listened to him for once in their lives?

Tanaka gave a sigh caught between exasperation and weariness, but nevertheless agreed with his long time partner in crime. 

"That they were."

Gin brought his head up and looked to the bright white lights of the ceiling. He was thankful that he had his back turned to his friend at this current moment in time, and that his voice had remained relatively steady so far. He didn't often hide things from the group, but... it would have been more than a little embarassing to show just how much these deaths had affected him so far. 

"I've fucked us all, haven't I? That bastard Shinji was right. We should've just cut our losses and run instead. Maybe then they wouldn't have died," he berated himself.  

As a shinobi, he should have been used to deaths; they were a pervasive part of their lives. Always chasing them, like the frosty wind of a dead winter. But as the leader of a smuggling group - and a highly successful one at that - it'd been so long since they'd even encountered trouble that he'd become _sensitive _to this sort of stuff again.

"Gin, you made the right choice, man. Don't beat yourself up about it. We would've been slaughtered if we tried to run. You remember what they used to tell us back when we were shinobi, right? Focus on the mission and mourn later. That's what we need to do."

The leader of the Black Forest Relocation Group turned around, a faint smile forming a half crescent shape on his face. It was times like these that he was glad he had people like Tanaka around. Smuggling was a shady business; he would seldom, if ever, meet people as good or as honourable as him. The ones who were typically ended up getting back-stabbed by someone.

"Fucking hell. You're acting more like the leader of this group than I am," he joked despite himself.

Tanaka allowed a smirk. "Someone's gotta make the hard decisions when the goofy leader is off crying, don't they? Come on, there's still one of 'em left. Let's finish him off before the rest of them get he--" He paused and immediately spun, hand to the sword strapped to his back.

Footsteps. Panting. Stood at the entrance to the warehouse was a young boy, stood roughly at 172 cm and with a face which couldn't have been more than fifteen years old. His blue hair was had a light windblown look, dampened at the sides from what seemed to be running and his colbalt blue eyes were widened and bewildered. They were not, however, focused on him and Gin. They zoomed straight past them, as if the two weren't even present in the room, and homed in straight on the body of Makoto Ha.

It was Ren Houki.

"What the fuck."


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
To Learn To Howl Again
Popcorn In The Microwave*

You know I thought that this would be slightly easier, yea that was dumb. I knew talking to the fairer sex was one of my weaknesses and this wasn't just any girl, Marietta was the real rough and tumble type. It wasn't necessarily that she lacked empathy, but at the same time she wasn't exactly Kirisaki in that regard, you know before she dyed her hair orange and well... Actually I wasn't really sure what happened to her, hopefully she was doing better than I was wherever she was. Anyway suffice it to say Marietta was a different animal from pretty much every girl I had interacted with. Obviously I reminded her of someone from her normal life, there was a basis to form a connection from. But just as I thought to exploit that fact she began setting up to do make the noble play and leave. She wasn't aware of her importance to me and I wasn't sure if I should be forthright with her but I knew I had to stay in the fold.

"Look Marietta I get that you don't want me getting hurt on your account but hear me out here. The Hokage himself assigned me to help you, yea it's your problem but not helping you with your problem creates one for me as well. I don't know if you've ever met that man before but he's not someone you necessarily want to let down." I walked closer to her trying to conspicuously position myself between her and the door. I wasn't trying to get her to stay and I sort of put my back to the wall by the door as if to portray the body language of someone with a languid disposition. "I wasn't really expecting for your place to explode but you have to be considerate of the fact I'm not the kind of person who can sleep at night knowing I could have helped someone in danger. I'll be glued to the news channels and spiral into a depression over my failure to help you. Just really bad stuff."

"You didn't listen in the slightest boy. I am there target, your significance doesn't even register to them. Understand and comprehend  they aren't like shinobi, this is a completely different juice unlike what you're probably use to dealing with. The Hokage sent you to help me, which you did, so that to me sounds like you did what was told of you. Now your part is done, over, completo, finito. Si ottiene quello che sto dicendo a voi?"

("Do you get what I am saying to you?")

I had absolutely no way to get what she was saying, it wasn't anywhere even remotely close to the language I spoke. For all I knew she had a Bijiu in her that compelled her to talk in tongues, it'd probably explain the enlarged pertuatory gland which in turn would explain the based hostility and aggression. Suffice it to say I couldn't lose Marietta, she was someone I needed to owe me one and whether she liked it or not that was going to be the case. Considering the tone of our conversation it was pretty clear to me and anyone with ears that she wasn't going to be a fan of my persistence. Now none of this is to say that I wouldn't have gone out of my way for her regardless but the fact was we were two people who needed each other even if Marietta was ignorant to that.

"You know, using semantics doesn't really change the integrity of my orders. I'm sorry if I'm annoying you but you're stuck with me. We can either be cordial about it or be at odds over it but there's no reality that exists where I'm not going to back you up against these Howling Commando guys that are after you. I really don't want to be that guy but I won't listen to you in the slightest if it means abandoning you." Zell moved over to the door of the flat, opening it and giving a formal bow as if to invite Mari to walk out.

*CLiCK*​


----------



## Cjones (Nov 28, 2014)

*Howling Voice Approaches: An Unexpected Target!*

*BAM*

A sudden compulsion forced Zell’s body soar across the room with the door creakily hanging off its hinges. Suddenly wide eyed and in awe, Marietta’s line of sight was filled with the view of another person standing over, in the doorway, looking down at her with a that bore through her body with a degree of eagerness behind them when they both locked eyes with one another. Draped around his body, a cloak of violet that fell down just below him hips connected at the hem around his neck by a buckled belt. There wasn’t enough time for Marietta’s body to completely register from her composed annoyance to sudden danger, she let her guard down, all the evident to her when he pulled out a dagger from his left side. Just over two feet in length, with a brilliant polish that made the blade shine, flipping it onto its back end to reveal the end of a barrel.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Arasutea





“Marietta, dead people should be six feet under, innit?”

"Kassei! Taiyō no Mon!"

Whizzing pass her face was the brilliant glow of gold reflecting small flashes of light. The intruder was caught off guard by the sudden explosive resistance that came at him. Zell tackling him out of the door with enough propulsion to crash through the wall of the building. Knowing that couldn’t have possible taken him out and that this was an unknown enemy he quickly ran back to grab onto Marietta’s hand, this time there was no embarrassing fall from trying to pull something heavier than he anticipated, much to her surprise, he was able to drag her along with no pause as they ran down the hall to exit the building. 

The rubble of the broken wall flew from the hole with Arasutea emerging to see his target fleeing down the hall. From his right a sister dagger of same design surfaced. In fancy showmanship the daggers twirled in his hand before positioning arm’s length from his body, the barrels of the guns pointed directly at the treating form of the two young shinobi. A rapid sharp noise cackled through the hall while the edges of the blade lit up a pale blue before tracing along the length of the blade and into the barrel in a loud surge of power. 

“Sutā to Tsuki – Raiton: Mūnraito Serenāde.” 
(*Stern and Mond – Lightning Release: Moonlight Serenade*) 

Abrupt and powerful the emitted energy buzzed and cracked a thin streams of lightning generated and burst forth racing down the hall at tremendous speed. His targets and the entire area was enveloped in a bright light before the wall erupted.  Both Marietta and Zell were blasted outside, skidding across the unforgiven earth. They both turned to each other as they stood to their feet, other than a few singes and scrapes they were mostly okay, luckily. Their eyes looking to the side of the apartment they were blown out off, a massive hole in the wall big enough to install a bay window in. 

“Such a small stream of electricity was able to do that? Is this what their specialized guns are capable of?” She had never really seen such a magnitude of output from these weapons before, but if these guns were capable of such output with such minuscule attacks, then they could be in a lot more trouble than she thought. In her mind, she could only think, maybe the attack earlier wasn’t truly what their weapons were capable of.  There wasn’t really anyway to know, but her question would possibly be answered fairly quickly as the assassin appeared through the hole in the wall.

“Wha-“ 

*BANG BANG BANG*

Piercing sound of shots rung carried through the air scattering the defenders of this assault in their attempt to avoid the gunfire. The bullets embedding in the earth, scorching hot, while he fired from his position in the building. With his gates active Zell glided across the ground in rapid burst, zigzagging back and forth. Such erratic movements were his plan of attempting to elevate some of the aggression off of Marietta; however, what went unnoticed was the distance placed between the two. Once they both were adequate separated, Marietta pinned behind a neighboring building, the attack on Zell ceased as the assassin pointed both guns toward his actually target location.

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 28, 2014)

Ren Houki
Thorn of the Houki
PART 24

*____________________*​

For what seemed like an eternity, Ren's facial expression didn't change. He simply stood there, completely flummoxed and bewildered by the sight in front of him. The body of his best friend on the floor, his blood flowing from the carcass, drying and seeping through the cracks in the concrete, the light casting down on him and highlighting perfectly just how drenched in blood his body was. It was like an image torn from his worst nightmare. 

He had barely registered Tanaka rushing across the room towards him. By the time the footsteps permeated his hearing, the fist of the towering man had already connected, smashing into his face like a hammer. Strangely, the pain had barely registered itself. Ren flew out of the room and crashed into a wall immediately outside, brickwork collapsing on top of him.

Voices came from inside the warehouse, drawing closer and closer with each different set of footsteps. He could hear their voices quite clearly from underneath the layer of rock on top of him. 

"That's the one who killed Nari," growled the baritone. Ren guessed the voice belonged to the one who'd just punched him. Or at least, he was fairly sure it was. Everything was a bit fuzzy right now and the punch had disorientated him somewhat. 

Inaudible muttering followed that, and the dark skinned man piped up again. "We'll make his death extra slow, then," he spoke with faintly subdued relish. A raspy stridency followed; the sound of a sword being drawn from its sheath. 

The brickwork covering the Houki exploded apart in a burst of electricity, cascading and raining down the hallway in a thunderous pitter patter of noise. The static gathered around the smoke, formed around a single spot, then burst forward in the shape of a wolf towards Tanaka. The swordsman took a half-step back and tried to slice through it with his blade. Steel glimmered through the air, through the chakra making up the beast's coat, but it was ineffectual. It passed straight through it, as if the construct was completely ethereal, and the wolf pressed on, bit into his thigh and dispersed into lightning. 

"Tanaka!" Gin roared, hurrying over.

Ren Houki emerged from the smoke, the quiet purr of lightning giving way to the sound of his footsteps. He stopped, just short of re-entering the warehouse and looked up. The cloudy mist which had coated his eyes earlier had dispersed, replaced with a poignant rage. His bloodlust was almost palpable.

 "Kill me extra slow? Don't get so complacent. You haven't just invoked my ire, you've invoked the wrath of the entire Houki Clan. Even if you kill me - which you won't - this won't end. There is not a single hole on this whole planet you assholes can hide in that will safeguard you," he spat, speaking with such vitriol that the two almost backtracked slightly.

A tantō spun into his hand and he sped forward towards Tanaka. The missing-nin attempted to press his weight; both the weight of his own physical constitution and that of his sword, but his movements were dulled with paralysis and his opponent was more skilled than he had anticipated. Ren Houki ducked under the swoop, charged his tantō with chakra and swung upwards in a horizontal arc. Blood flew from across the man's chest and he gave a roar of pain.

Ren's cold eyes settled onto Gin. "Don't think you're safe just yet," he seethed, and flickered towards him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 28, 2014)

Ren Houki
Thorn of the Houki
PART 25

*____________________*​

He closed in on Gin quite quickly, the tip of his blade perfectly in line with his throat. Inches before it cut through, however, Ren pulled back from the lunge and ducked down. The swish of a powerful sword stroke waved through his hair, preceding the boisterous announcement of Tanaka. The grip he had on his sword hilt was tight and, despite the profuse gash across his chest, he seemed to have no trouble operating and indeed seemed bothered very little by the injury itself. If nothing else, Ren had to admit that this person was impressively resilient. 

Tanaka peered at the boy intently, sword hoisted up in the air. He refrained from attacking. "Don't think we're in this just for survival anymore, kid. We're doing this for all the friends we've lost in your little assault. Neither of us care if your high and mighty clan come knockin' on our door after this," he said. 

The swordsman's stance widened. Ren felt a shift in the air. He knew little of kenjutsu, but at least was well read enough about swordwork to know that Tanaka was preparing for an attack. The initiative had left him and was passed onto his opponents. And then his opponent moved. The offensive was timed perfectly, occurring on the instant he blinked. He moved with a fluidity and speed which betrayed his bulky constitution, sword already mid-swing by the time he'd appeared in front of Ren. With little time to dodge or even attempt to put up a feasible barrier, the Houki quickly waved a hand through the air, allowing the Houki clan shield to intercept the blow in place of his body. His sword sliced through and broke it apart with such ease that it may as well have been paper. Ren grimaced and retreated backwards slightly inside the warehouse, before a hollow screech pierced his eardrums. 

It tore into his back, through the fabric of his shirt and into bare skin, drawing blood. Ren gave a cry of pain and instinctively jumped backwards, getting away before whatever it was could dig in deeper. "_Shit, I forgot about the other guy..._" The Houki spun on the spot and looked towards Gin once more. His eyes widened and his mouth dipped into a low looking grimace. 

His skin had paled rather considerably, almost matching the silver colour of his hair. Thick, prominent veins bulged through his bare arms and forehead, pulsing as if trying to break free. His face, contorted in a mixture of feverish concentration and exhaustion, gave a weak smile at his friend. The tunic surrounding his chest had been ripped open, bits of stray thread dangling off at the sides and in place of what should have been skin was a patch of darkness. Like a fresh bruise. Flowing from it, bound to his body only by a few loose strands of chakra, was a revenant as white as fresh snow. 

 "Thanks Tanaka..." he said, his voice strained with effort. "I think I'm ready now."


----------



## Hollow (Nov 28, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Training ? Raiton: Jibashi III*



Getting the hang of producing lightning with her chakra was the worst and, thankfully, Yuuko made it through with good enough results that she was now having fun with her new found abilities. Tora-sensei would warn her special student that playing with lightning chakra while actual lightning flashed up in the skies was dangerous?but the kid was having so much fun pretending she was a Christmas tree that the sensei couldn?t bring herself to be heartless enough to tell her she could probably die by attracting real lightning to her body right now.

Still, even though Yuuko had gone past the worst, she still had some serious work to do. Lightning, she was beginning to realize, was certainly not as easy to control as water. Her aim, thanks to days spent throwing shuriken at random objects, was good enough that she wouldn?t be hitting anything besides her current chosen target: a wooden post with some old Phoenix Festival advertising posters that nobody would miss. The current problem was getting her little sparks to last long enough to reach it and actually produce some damage. 

?You should put more chakra into it,? Tora-sensei explained from her sitting place near the restaurant?s open doors. Both of them were already so drenched that going back inside wouldn?t make a difference if the idea wasn?t to go directly inside the bathroom to shower. ?You can and should use natural water when using Suiton jutsu but you need to produce lightning,? a large yawn interrupted her speech reminding Yuuko that it was probably already past one in the morning. Waking up early to work in the restaurant the next day would be hard? ?Anyway,? sensei continued with a drowsy voice. ?Natural lightning is much harder to control and to find if you?re outside Kumogakure so get used to it.?

Taking it as a chance for a small break, Yuuko went ahead and sat down next to her mentor, curiosity transpiring through her face. ?Can?t I create storms if I master Raiton??

?There?s the storm release but?? Tora answered, looking at Yuuko from the corner of her eyes. ?That?s way too early for you to even think about. Shinobi with enough power over fire and lightning can produce a flame hot enough to heat the air and create the clouds necessary for lightning to show but the technique takes time, nearly perfect control?and an enemy that?s so stupid they won?t notice the change even if it takes a while.?

Yuuko laughed cheekily, she never really bothered to keep track of her surroundings and she had a feeling she was being lectured in that area too. ?Right??

?Now get your lazy ass out of here,? the brunette barked, turning so she could kick Yuuko into a standing position again. ?You think I have all night to watch over your royal idiocy??

 Taking it like the obedient puppy she was, the girl got back to her position in front of her make-do practicing post and continued her training, only to stop after a couple of minutes to ask another question. ?Won?t I be hurting myself if I keep putting more energy into the lightning since I?m wet and all??

?Oh look,? Tora-sensei called in a half mocking tone. ?She finally grew enough intelligence to ask the question she should have asked before we came outside.? It was kind of nerve wrecking when sensei spoke to her in such a mocking manner but, at the same time, the girl was sure that if she had been truly in danger she would never have been allowed to come outside in the first place. ?You create the lightning from your own chakra, unless you lose control over it you won?t be harmed by your own energy.?

Yuuko nodded, satisfied with the answer, and she was about to return to her training before she was forced to stop again as Tora developed her answer further. ?Don?t think that stretches to involve your friends or teammates. If you?re all in water and you use a Raiton jutsu they?ll be as affected as your enemies and you?ll have a lot to answer to after the mission, understood??

Yuuko nodded and turned away once more. She wanted to say she would never do such a thing but she had a feeling her sensei was beginning to get cranky from sleepiness so it was best to stay quiet and keep working.

Finding out the perfect amount of chakra to use on this specific technique wasn?t easy but it wasn?t a complicated job either. Working with water release had helped improve her chakra control bit by bit over time and the results were showing as she practiced this new attack. ?That?s enough,? Yuuko sighed in relief as Tora called her back, the posters had already disappeared and the wooden post itself was quite damaged from what the girl could see in the dark. It was probably considered vandalism but nobody would ever find out they were the ones behind it.

Both of them smiled warmly when they entered the dark restaurant again to find Yuuko?s mama just standing there with a scowl on her face. No words were needed as they each received a towel and were quickly ushered away for a warm bath before the ritualistic Shinohara mama?s hot chocolate. 

Yuuko and Tora have always been as different as night and day but on that moment they both thought the exact same thing.

_Totally worth it. _​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 29, 2014)

_Rindou
You Didn't Have to Tell Us About Your Love Life Pt 2​_
Rindou grins as she watches Akane point at the menu, and ordering nearly every entree.  “You're going to break me, Big Bear.” she says to herself as the waiter nods after writing down the order and walks away.  _'But you'll pay me back with your body.' _she states inwardly as she watches the idiotic chuunin looking vacantly around the room.  Rindou had a plan, she had a plan that was already placed in motion, and was too easy to make Akane follow her plan to the T.  The redheaded chuunin was stupid, and it was obvious she was animalistic.  Fill her up with food...then Rin gets her fun.

Rindou small talked with the other kunoichi until their orders came around.  Akane was nearly surrounded by food.  There were muffled sounds as the redhead ate through the many, many plates.  She caused Rindou to chuckle while eating her own food, though she kept looking to the left, to make sure nothing was blindsiding her.  The pair of animals seem to get along well, just as well as their kunoichi partners, but in very different ways.

It took roughly an hour before Akane was finished with what was ordered.  The redhead sat in her seat with a distended stomach from the amount of food that was eaten and a contented look on her face.  Rindou paid the bill with a slight whine to her voice.  The pair left the restaurant in a happy silence until Akane grabbed Rin by the waist to hug her again, but Rin's plan was in motion.  She knew the other kunoichi would be wanting to have fun and work off the meal, when Rin's chest was squished against Akane's, she had whispered something that would send her the signal, she wasn't sure if it was her words or the feeling of the breath on the redhead's ear and neck, but they were headed back to Akane's home.

Rin was brought into the little shack of a house, it was barely taken care of.  All she could call it would be dirty, obvious mud dried on the floor, dust on the lesser used things, all but a disco ball which made her question the entire thing, not that this was weird per se, she had seen and screwed weird.  Akane had a sudden need to go to the bathroom, which left her moving through the house.  Rindou sets her backpack by the bed, muttering a quiet, “We'll probably need the things in here.” she reaches down and gets a bottle out of her backpack, smirking and setting it on the bed.

She looks around carefully at the knick knacks around the home, rubber balls, sticks, plush toys all over the home.  ...Why was there a soccer ball on the fridge?  And a rubber chicken hanging on a cupboard? Rindou just shakes her head, this is still more normal than some people she's had flings with.  Once Akane came back out, she was raring to go.  But of course, Rin couldn't have that.  She would have to torture the beast first to get the most fun out of her.  She slowly unzipped her shirt and unbuckled her belt as she stalked the wolfish young woman.

She convinces Akane to sit on the bed, she flicks her violet hair behind her back, staring up at the redhead from her view, leaning on the bed in front of her.  She lets off a purring chuckle as she reaches her hands to Akane's knees, she gently traces the edge of the kunoichi's shorts, fingers barely brushing the skin.  The touch causes Akane to gasp slightly in pleasure, a blush crossing her face as one of Rindou's hands grab the redhead's shirt, pulling her into a deep and heavy kiss.  Quick breath escaped the lips of both kunoichi, but Akane began letting off very quiet, aroused grunts.

Rindou's hand reaches up the leg of Akane's shorts, gently rubbing the kunoichi's thigh, until she had a grip of the shorts.  They slowly got pulled off as the two women's faces were flushed from the series of kisses they began.  Once the shorts were on the floor, a violet eye was set on something else, the erotic groans and gasps of breath that escaped the redhead's lips when she was allowed sent Rindou into her own frenzy.

The kunoichi put a knee on the bed, crawling up while kissing the swamp woman, slowly pushing the other one down.  Rindou reaches up Akane's shirt, gently caressing her sides, and dragging her nails down the redhead's stomach.  The feeling caused her to arch underneath Rindou's weight, let off a quick, sudden gasp, whining long after, while biting her lip.  The noises cause the purple haired woman to shiver in anticipation.  She grabs the outside on either side of Akane's shirt, slowly pulling it up to just below the chest.  She smirks, pulling her own shirt off as slowly as she can, letting off quiet, groans of her own, then stripping herself of her pants as she sits higher up on the chuunin.  The shirt and vest come off Akane slowly and surely.  She keeps the shirt over Akane's head long enough to grab a pair of handcuffs out of her backpack, biting onto the chain in the center, she pulls the shirt off all the way and clips the cuffs around Akane's wrists.

She kisses Akane deeply once more, running her nails gently across her chest, “Now Big Bear...I'm not giving you any...pleasing, until you beg for it.” Akane's hands shakily become fists in their constraints, with panting groans the redhead's face matched her hair, as she stares up at Rindou who kisses again, a string of saliva connecting them.

“Dun stap...” Akane's voice was rough and hoarse, something that gave Rindou chills, “More...more, ah do anyding!” she grunts, begging for Rindou to continue.

“What's the magic word, Big Bear?” she scoots gently back, making a figure eight with her fingernail gently touching the surface of the redhead's stomach, causing Akane to arch, shiver and gasp.

“Please!  Ah...Ahhh...anyding!” the redhead grunts, and outright begs, giving a whining breath as she does so.  

The sounds caused a quiet laughter to escape Rindou.  “That's a good girl.” With those words, she finally continues with what she wanted to do to the redhead from the beginning.


----------



## Hollow (Nov 29, 2014)

> *B-Rank Mission!*
> *Client:* Hayate Ogyu
> *Starting Location:* Iwagakure
> 
> ...



*Yuuko Shinohara*
*B-Rank Mission: Detectives for a Day! I*



?Yuuko!? Tora-sensei barged inside the girl?s room, almost tripping over some comic books due to how messy it was. ?Pack up your stuff, we?re going! We?re going!?

Startled, Yuuko instantly woke up from a longer-than-planned nap, hitting her head against the low ceiling over her bed in the process. ?Ouch, ouch, ouch!? She whined, covering the spot and rolling back and forth as if that would do anything for the pain or keep the eventual bump from showing. ?Going where???

?Shinohara-san, I?m taking Yuuko to Iwagakure!? The woman opened the door to shout downstairs, killing two birds with one stone by answering the girl and telling her mother they were going out. A faint _what_ resounded but there was no definitive _no_ so Tora took it as a sign from the heavens that it really was now or never. ?Move it, slowpoke! I?m-ah! We?re going to get rich.?

Yuuko stared back at her sensei thinking the woman had finally hit her mark. ?Sensei, the e-mails that you get saying you?ve won money and other stuff are just a scam, you know??

?Shinohara,? Tora spoke slowly, grabbing the top of her student?s head and shoving some sort of scroll into her face which Yuuko quickly grabbed and proceeded to read as if her life depended on it. Her eyes widened beyond what was humanly possible and she gapped. ?Oh yeah,? sensei let go of her head and grabbed the scroll again, petting it and rubbing it against her cheek. ?I just hit jackpot.?

?It?s a B-rank though,? Yuuko commented even as she mechanically left her bed to go to her closet and pick out her standard mission attire and her backpack.

?I?ve requested for two other genin to be assigned to our team and it?s really only a reconnaissance mission? Besides,? she added, throwing herself over Yuuko?s bed to wait as the girl changed. ?I?ll be with you the whole time.?

---

?Liar?? Yuuko pouted to herself, placing her backpack on the ground so she could sit on top of it and not get her clothes dirty before the mission actually started. Mama had been giving her hell whenever she got home covered in mud and dirt. 

Even after assuring her that she would stay with her the whole time, Tora-sensei had ran off somewhere after they had met with the pompous, eccentric rich old man that was their client for the mission. They were supposed to only meet him when the entire team assembled but, for some reason, sensei had insisted on talking to him before the other genin arrived. If Yuuko didn?t have as much faith as she had in sensei, she would assume she just wanted to keep the 150k to herself but there?s no way Tora would do that? 

The meeting itself had gone fairly good. For all his crazy ways, Ogyu-san wasn?t a bad person at heart, he just wanted revenge for his daughter, Hiyoko. His actions were no different than any other decent father out there and he wasn?t even hiring them to do his dirty work, he wanted them to find the ?white haired monster? and point him to Haggar-san who, even now, was somewhere around the corner, not very well disguised. Hiyoko was a blushing, nervous young lady who had been lying on a chaise longue to the corner of the room, whispering about broken hearts and beautiful dark green eyes haunted by _the shadows of manhood. _

_Raped my ass..._ Tora had snorted after they left the small mansion in Iwagakure. But Yuuko was still oblivious to the whole picture.

Sensei had excused herself shortly after ordering the girl to wait for the rest of the team near the entrance to the train station. As soon as the genin arrived, they were to depart to Fuzengakure and begin the mission immediately, stopping only to rest or eat. Looking around, there was no one in sight yet though so she reached into her back pouch to get some paper and a pen. 

?White hair,? she muttered to herself at the same time she scribbled the sparse information down on the paper. ?Dark green eyes??

Bringing the pen to her mouth so she could gnaw on it, she thought for a while before adding another trait to the paper with a small blush and a shy grin, thinking about Hiyoko. ?Possibly handsome???  ​


----------



## Kei (Nov 30, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Kei Sili]
[Liquid Time Event]_​
Good?

_*It was so good?.*_​
The dark liquid ran through the sides of her mouth as she engulfed every ounce of the red liquid that fell into her mouth. As it ran down her throat, she couldn?t help but feel it warm every inch of her body. It wasn?t the same as alcohol, not like the red wine she drunk, or the chardonnay. The warmth threatens to overtake her, wreck her, consume her and plunge her body into darkness. For this feeling, for this warmth, it seemed all worth it. 

Something in her belly was being filled, her thirst was quenched, and her mind was at ease. The dark red liquid seemed to fill the hole that was left in her body. As if all her worries, pain, and insecurities, were being drowned out by this drink. Everything that screamed at her to stop was silenced with each and every chug. As the liquid filled her mouth, ran down her throat, and threaten to burn her entire body. There was nothing left, only desire. Nothing else, not happiness, not sadness, and even the want to go home wasn?t anywhere to be found in Kei?s heart or mind. Those emotions were being drowned, being silenced, and tied by the feeling that the red liquid was giving to her.

The only thing that was left, the only thing that rushed through Kei?s entire body, tore at her, and screamed. That thing, that basic primal thing that seemed to be gnawing at her, was desire. Desire?

Kei drop the grail, her lips stained red, her eyes glazed over, and her face flushed. Durga watched as she seemed out of it for a minute, as if the body and mind were at complete disconnected for a second. The older woman watched as Kei slowly opened her mouth, her hot breath escaped as her tongue begun to glide upon her lips slowly. 

Cleaning the remaining red from her own lips, her tongue withdrew as she closed her mouth. 

The warmth slowly beginning to seep out of her body, she gripped herself, wrapping her arms around her body as her stomach was now the only source of that blistering heat. The heat she deserved so much, it was there in her stomach, slowly leaving her, withdrawing from her, when she wanted it to stay so much. 

Kei giggled breaking the silence that had fallen on the church, ?Ah~? Kei hands moved away from her stomach, touching every inch of her body as they slide along her skin. 

This was her body, for once, it felt like her body! It wasn?t a stranger, it was hers, and it felt as if everything was complete. Her skin was smooth, so smooth, that even she could have gotten lost in touching herself. Her chest, so small, and yet, they were perky, Kei smiled as she realized that the mounds of fat were actually pretty damn sexy. 

Her fingers moved up to her necks, so bare, so ripe for the taking. Feeling her heart pulsate underneath her fingers sent chills up her spine, the heartbeat was hers as well, and everything she touched was hers! And yet it would be so easy for someone to end her life, and that made her shake, a impish grin slowly appeared as she thought about when Satoshi kissed her there. How good it felt, how she wanted nothing more, than for his teeth to bite down hard. Or how would it feel if someone wrapped their hands around her neck and bruised her that way, a small chuckle escaped her lips as the thought passed her mind. 

_?So good~? _Kei purred as she continued her travels through her own body, the next stop were her own lips, plump and soft.  They were bright pink, feeling as though they were so kissable. Kei smiled as she ran her fingers through her own hair, so soft, every part of her was soft, and smooth. Every part of her was hers, this body was hers and it would always be hers. 

_It was a temple, a shrine, a sacred place, and it was all hers. All hers~_​
She could feel her heart beat in her throat and her it as if it was the only thing in the whole entire room. This body was hers, this life was hers! This heart! The soul! All the elements that is needed to come together to make up a human, made her! She was a gift from the gods themselves!  This world was made for her! 

?It seems a queen has been born~? Durga purred

The child that has been watching saw a small smirk appear.  For a minute as she blinked, she saw the true woman that was behind that blue haired and amber eyed girl. She had long bright white hair, and beautiful sparkling ruby eyes. That body for a second was completely different from the blue haired girl that stood in front of them. That body belonged to a woman, and not a child, the child looked at Durga. The woman grin was almost scary as she saw looked at Kei.

?No?.I have always been here.? Kei smiled her eyes devilish, filled with want and untamed desire that could burn any man, and again the child saw it the true view of the blue haired girl. Almost as if she was watching TV and the reception were being blurred by another channel, she saw that long white hair, ruby eyed woman in place of the blue haired girl. ?I?ve just woken up?.?

This girl?.?
_Who was she?_​


----------



## Hollow (Nov 30, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Personal Arc: Chapter I*


_To Look and Not See I_

_See mama? That's the difference between being a shinobi or a civilian..._

-

It was a lazy Monday and the kid was certainly enjoying it. 

Jun Shinohara stood leaning against the doorway with a basket half filled with dirty laundry balanced between her hip and her left hand. Her free hand holding a cigarette she casually smoked every now and then.

She wasn?t a smoker. Never was. Even now, the goddamned thing tasted like shit in her mouth. There were only two reasons why she did it: first because it pissed off her husband and the second was currently sleeping just a couple of feet away, black hair all over the place and shirt pulled up, revealing a chalky white belly to the world. The girl was the living proof that idiots really don?t catch colds. 

Seriously though? Jun walked over to her daughter?s bed and brought the cigarette to her mouth so she could pull the girl?s shirt down and adjust the covers. What kind of god had she fucked to deserve this kind of punishment?  Yuuko was a pretty thing, already at that age where boys started to notice her, that her physical traits were far from being Kumo-standard (courtesy of mama bear) was a boost. Not that her kid was interested in any of it?no?her kid had to be interested in being a shinobi. Not that Jun had any personal problems with shinobi, it was an honorable path. Just not for the weak little thing that Yuuko actually was.

The girl couldn?t even defend herself from the neighborhood?s candy stealing bullies! And they were all half her age to top it off. How the hell did she get the idea that becoming a shinobi was a good thing?

No. It was partly Jun?s fault. When Yuuko was five and showed interest in joining the shinobi academy, she had gone along with it, ignoring her husband and father-in-law?s opinions. Her idea being that it would allow Yuuko to grow a backbone and get some responsibility drilled into her tick skull. In her defense, the plan worked: the academy helped the girl grow enough that Jun wouldn?t have to worry anymore but still failed to get her ready for the final exam. It was perfect.

Then Tora Arashi came along.

For some odd reason, Arashi saw something worthy in Yuuko and took her under her paw. Jun frowned at her own thoughts. It?s not as if she was ungrateful to Arashi-sensei, even if she had been the one to get the girl to pass, she was also the one who kept her alive with her rough teaching style. 

However, she shouldn?t be trying to find reasons for Yuuko?s choices. She entered the academy on a whim, graduated and became a genin on a whim? Jun sat down on the narrow bed, the laundry basket long forgotten near the door, her cigarette almost burned out. Digging her nails into the palms of her hands, she stopped her current train of thoughts. No, she wouldn?t go there, she wouldn?t ask that question. 

_Would she also die on a whim?_

Truth be told, Jun could force Yuuko to quit anytime she wanted. The girl might be stronger now, but not enough to put up a fight against her own mother and certainly not enough to go against Jun?s orders. Still, that felt wrong. Even if it was on a stupid whim, joining the academy and becoming a genin was one of the few choices Yuuko had done for herself and, as a mother, she couldn?t take that away from her. A long, drawn out sigh escaped her lips, mixing with a frustrated growl.

?Mama?? 

Jun twisted to see her only child sit up and rub the sleep away from her eyes, her already sweet voice sounding like honey coated sugar cubes due to having just woken up. ?Did I forget something?? She asked after a jaw popping yawn.

?Get dressed, we?re leaving in half an hour,? Jun answered, getting up and hurriedly picking up the laundry basket. A plan had suddenly formed inside her head and she wasn?t going to throw it away. Looking at the girl?s confused expression, Jun took a second to explain before leaving her daughter?s room. ?We?re going to a nearby farm to pick up supplies for the restaurant.?

?Did you finally piss off the truck man enough to make him quit??

?Tch.? Was Jun?s rather pissed off answer as she closed the door behind her. She would let that one go only because the girl had just woken up.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 30, 2014)

*Liquid Time - Before Main Timeline*

Ren Houki
Thorn of the Houki
PART 26

*____________________*​
The revenant gave a shrill scream and it flew forward again; its ethereal body a white blur. It was fast - faster than Ren had expected - and in a flicker of time closed the distance between the two once more.  The Houki raised his dagger in an attempt to try and block the attack, but the defense was ineffectual. The claws phased straight through the steel and bit into his flesh, like a wind in the coldest of winters. Red flew and Ren stumbled backwards once more. "Kumo-Ryū Mikazukigiri!" Tanaka came from behind, sword leaping from the scabbard with a hiss, traced a short, luminous semi-circle and flew towards Ren's neck. 

The Houki spun and brought his tantō up to block the attack. Sparks flew and a raspy stridency rang in the air. The full weight of the Kumogakure man's claymore was mere inches away from cutting into his neck, kept at bay only by the thin metal from his dagger. Ren could feel himself losing his footing. "That's some impressive teamwork the two of you have," uttered the boy through gritted teeth. He felt an excruciating pain in his ears, heard a terrible crash and a horrifying wail rippling through the air. 

Gin's revenant came for him once more, flying towards his blind spot intending to finish off what it'd started a few moments ago. Lightning flew from the pores of the Houki's skin, layering him in a coat of electricity. It cackled and flew, flowing through Tanaka's claymore and throwing him back, flowing through the ghostly matter of the revenant and likewise throwing Gin back as well. Ren immediately capitalized on the moment of relief and tossed down a flashbang on the spot. 

Ren immediately switched to sensor mode, eager to press on with the advantage granted by the temporary immobility of his opponents. With one hand, he reached for a longsword from one of Blueberry's sheaths and with the other, he reached into his own weapons pouch and produced an explosive-rigged kunai. Ren sliced the projectile through the air, towards Gin, then darted off in the direction of Tanaka's chakra signature. He swung his raiton-laced sword towards the man's throat, but - either his instincts were better than he thought or he'd recovered faster than expected - Tanaka blocked it off at the last moment with the edge of his claymore, losing only a small piece of metal on his sword to Ren's offensive. "You're not so bad yourself," the swordsman growled. 

The wail came again, but this time Ren was smart enough to jump out of the way before the revenant came. Its claws whispered past the Houki's chest this time, but as the Houki readied himself for a counter attack, Gin's ghostly projection didn't press on with the attack. It completely ignored Ren, and simply moved to the next target. The revenant phased through the chipped claymore and descended on Tanaka, slashing across his chest broadly with its claws. Blood spurted over his face and clothes, red drops splattered on the concrete floor. "Shit." Tanaka backed away slowly, but the revenant had withdrawn itself back to the safety of Gin's ribcage.

"Tanaka, are you alright?!" Gin roared.  

The veins on his skin had receded by now, although his face looked even more fatigued than before. His vest, which had been torn before, was now in complete tatters; charred at the sides from Ren's explosive tag and ripped into shreds at the centre from where the revenant had unleashed itself, revealing the cold sweat which layered at the skin of his chest. "Yeah... just about," Tanaka managed, digging his sword into the floor. His legs buckled from the sudden loss of blood and his eyes were cloudy.

Ren landed a few metres away from the two of them, eyes curiously dancing between Tanaka's wound and Gin. "I see. So you can't perfectly control that thing you summon, can you? Maybe your teamwork isn't so perfect after all," he said, slowly rising up from his crouching position. This made things a lot easier. He'd been weary of using it before, having been afraid that he'd burn himself out before he could take out the both of them due to their synergy, but now those inhibitions had burned away. 

"*Houki Style Hidden Form: Redan.*"


----------



## Hollow (Dec 1, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara * 
*Personal Arc: Chapter I*


_ To Look and Not See II_

In her small fourteen years of life Yuuko could proudly claim to know a lot more than other girls her age. No matter how many times she was called stupid, idiot, retarded and (Tora-sensei?s personal favorite) a dumb bitch, her knowledge spread far and wide among various subjects. Unfortunately, cars and other vehicles were never one of her interests so she never gave the topic much of her attention; they were a fairly recent addition to everyday life and a lot of people still preferred the simplicity and inexpensiveness of a train or a carriage. However, even if she couldn?t deem herself a car connoisseur, she did know some of the basics.

?Mama?? she called, her voice halfway between a whine and a cry. ?We?re going to die if you keep driving like that.? 

Her face, already pale on a day to day basis, was ghost white, matching the shade of her knuckles as she held onto whatever she could. The truck her mama had rented for the trip was zigzagging through the thankfully empty roads at a speed that was higher than what was probably allowed but Yuuko couldn?t read whatever speed signs they passed, her eyes shut tight out of fear.

?Don?t be such a pussy kiddo!? Mama laughed madly, increasing the strength of the zig zag until the girl turned green. More than half the times, Yuuko didn?t mind being bullied by whoever it was but this was getting a tad bit ridiculous. ?I thought you were getting a little bit braver!?

?Brave mama!? She shouted bravely herself. Talking back to the Shinohara matriarch was never really a great idea and shouting was just plain crazy. ?Not stupid!?
 
Her mama just laughed though, and kept driving whatever way she deemed was best. For the rest of the ride, the girl silently promised herself to never again let mama drive with her in the same vehicle.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 1, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Reunion Special I
I Really Don't Want To Be Here*​

Let me start off by saying that I try to be as nice as possible to everyone, that said even I'm capable of being... in a word prickly. I think at one point I told the Hokage, to his face, that he should go die in a fire. Granted I was really upset, I still am actually. It's hard to stifle this feeling I have inside of me. I can't describe it, it's not necessarily rage, that's only one component of it truthfully, there are other parts like sorrow, helplessness, and frustration. I really don't believe that there is a word to describe what I'm going through, our language can't grasp the contents inside the cauldron of emotions that is bubbling inside me. I think the days can still be bright but the nights are definitely coming sooner and they're definitely getting darker. 

This was not one of those bright days. It had been a few days and I hadn't been able to get any leads on the Spoon Island incident. In Rakiyo's office I had told myself no matter how long it took that my mother and my other loved ones would rest in peace knowing I brought down the people who ended their lives. At that point I wasn't aware of the reality of the situation and that was my impatience. I wanted all of these mother chuckers in the ducking ground today but I knew that today wouldn't be that day. It wasn't that I lacked optimism but it was because of Uchiha Rakiyo, the Hokage that this would not be the day that I brought those people to justice. I looked at the piece of paper in front of me trying my damnedest to manifest a latent Kekkai Genkai that gave me the ability to shoot laser out of my mind.

This was the most ridiculous crock of shit mission I had ever been given.



> *B-Rank Mission!
> Client: Hayate Ogyu
> Starting Location: Iwagakure​*
> 
> My daughter, the apple of my eye had her innocence stolen a few days ago in Fuzengakure. Yeah, yeah the town that had that fire. That is actually about the time that this happened. See, she is a tech geek. So she was visiting to look at all the advanced technology that Fuzen is known for. She tells me she was abducted drugged and.. and violated. Excuse me for my crying, but you understand right? Well I'm not sure on the details but she says that there was two people involved. The person that abducted her was a small framed woman with long braided hair. Oh, she had rings or something at the bottoms of the pig tails. The second was a white haired monster that took her innocence. She doesn't know much more than he had green eyes, dark green eyes. All I need you to do is find this monster. I don't really care about the woman, just had to do the monster. When you do point him out to Mr. Haggar here, who'll be tagging at a safe distance and he'll take care of the rest. If you do this for me I'll pay you 150,000 Ryo.​



Green eyes and white hair was there only lead. Rakiyo had made me stop working on one case with very little to go one to start working on a case with even less to go on. The entire thing was bullshit and quite honestly why would I want to go into the Fuzen wasteland. I felt bad about what happened to those people but there wasn't anything I could do and there wasn't anything there for me. All he had said was, "I think you'll find this one more interesting than you think", and then he essentially leveraged the fact he was the Hokage who was giving me, a genin, not just a direct order but room and board. The amount of ryo I stood to make would help me out in the long run, I guess. I wouldn't be dependent on anyone else for quite a bit still that didn't take away from the fact this was the last thing I wanted to do today. 

"Now arriving in Iwakagure."

The message from the conductor came in through the loud speaker. Fuzen was my destination but I had to go through Iwa and meet my teammate on this mission. One of my assignments was getting them their IDs which the Hokage had provided for us. Our cover was supposed to be that we were a group of young idealist who had come to help in the rebuilding process. You know I think I'd have preferred that as oppose to looking for some douche who played hit it and quit it with daddy issues McGee. To be honest I did want to go back there, I hadn't forgotten about Noine. That was the form of cognitive dissonance I was employing to justify not putting my foot down and refusing this bs assignment. So I was doing this in part because of a girl which spoke to the pattern that was starting to form. Speaking of the fairer sex, two of my teammates were girls, one was a Jounin, and with my luck...

_"Of course she's great looking because every kunoichi I meet has to basically be hot enough to be a model. Making an ass of myself in front of an average looking girl, tarnish the thought."_

It didn't take much to spot her  from the crowd as the girl  had 'it'. Everyone else near the station's entrance was perfectly ordinary and that was ok. By most rating scales I was a solid Kumo 8 and less solid Konoha 6, so I was pretty ordinary, but she was not. There was a spark emanating from her flow that was enchanting.My constant attraction to my peers was really a terrible pattern...

"Hey there!"I called out as I walked over toward her. she had dark hair, a nice frame, symmetrical round face, and absolutely beautiful eyes that I couldn't quite discern the exact color of. The other one who was older had a taut body and olive skin, but it was her aura that was her best feat. To be honest she reminded me of a girl that I once knew. I think part of what I found attractice about Zyana, Kirisaki, and Ryoko, you know before they all collectively changed their hairstyles and ditched the girl next door thing to become varying degrees of femme fatale, I could see in this other girl, she had the face of someone I would have liked to introduce to my mother. All of those negative emotions running through me relented for the moment as I fell in love at first sight....again... for the fifth time in 4 months... I have issues....

Taking a deep breath I began to make the verbal bow of introduction as we stood at the distance that was normal for interaction,whatever that is, "I'm Zellous Kazama, I think that you are waiting on me. We've all been contracted by Hayate Ogyy, right?"

It was going to be really embarrassing if I had just walked up to the wrong girl or a happy accident, maybe?


----------



## Hollow (Dec 1, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara * 
*Personal Arc: Chapter I*


_To Look and Not See III_

?Maybe we should stop here for the night?? Mama commented, bringing the car to a stop near a shabby motel. As soon as she felt the vehicle stop, Yuuko opened the door and jumped out like a restless cat. She bent down to her knees and rubbed her face on the ground and would have kissed it if Jun hadn?t come around the small truck to yank her by the collar of her shirt. ?What is wrong with you? Stop being such a baby and go get the bags from the backseat.?

Finally processing what they were doing, Yuuko looked around. They were nowhere near the farm yet and they still had a couple of hours of daylight to work with. ?We could probably make it there today, Mama. There was no need to stop,? she commented while getting their belongings. They hadn?t packed much and the girl hadn?t even bothered to bring her usual equipment. For some reason, the fact that they were still inside their country?s borders put her mind at ease so she had only brought a change of clothes and some other personal objects.

?I probably won?t be able to drive as well in the dark,? Yuuko turned green. Yeah, it would be best to stop here and not risk it; maybe she would be able to convince her mama that she could drive the next morning. ?Hurry up Yuuko, these places only serve dinner early and I have no intention to starve.?

Running behind her mama, she realized this was their first trip together. Jun had always been busy with the restaurant so they had never gone anywhere together. Yuuko had always dreamed about this moment and it had finally arrived, a true family bonding trip between them! She wasn?t really sure if what she was feeling was real butterflies in her tummy or the sickness of the bumpy ride catching up but a huge grin erupted in her face catching an odd glance from the clerk attending her mama. 

Even Jun herself was appalled at the girl?s eagerness even while they ate the motel?s horrible serving food. She had an idea of what could be the reason behind her daughter?s sudden cheerfulness and hated to be the one to put it down but it was time to put her plan in action. ?Yuuko,? the woman called to bring Yuuko?s attention away from the food. ?What do you usually do in your missions??

It was actually something that could have been done at home but her husband would raise hell if he thought Jun was starting to accept her child?s choice of life and getting interested in it. Besides, this trip would become a good argument point in just a while. She did feel bad that she was tricking the girl by faking interest in her activities, something no one in the Shinohara family had ever done before. Except for shaking their heads and saying Yuuko would get herself killed in whatever next mission she had, actually showing interest was taboo in the household as a form of discouragement. 

Now, seeing her only child?s eyes sparkle with happiness at being asked about one of the things she obviously loved to do, guilt  burned from inside. They hadn?t been a good family for Yuuko, had they? Forcing her to work on the restaurant every day, even when she had just gotten home from a mission exhausted and ready to just fall on some corner and sleep?never acknowledging anything she did well and completely ignoring her wishes? The more Jun thought about it, the stronger the squeeze on her heart. However, the feeling suddenly vanished when she noticed a change in Yuuko?s pretty violet eyes, mirrors of her own; they grew dark and serious. 

She figured it out.​


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 1, 2014)

To Save an Owl

Eerin Akarusa

Eerin stands uncomfortably watching over the Kunoichi as her company had begun to make attempts to interrogate her. She naturally assumed that any shinobi would refuse to willingly give up it's secrets certainly not after the Kunoichi has rightly put it, they had nothing more to offer her appart from a life that ultimately meant nothing. Living without use of the arms was as much as death sentence as it was for an owl to lose a wing or two.

It could be said she held a sense of pity for the Kunoichi but ultimately agreed her death was well deserved, she struck down Sho and that was the ultimate crime in her book. "You claim we have nothing to encourage you. Perhaps you do not know this but the owl you attacked is Kaisho, otherwise known as the son of Ijona. It is not the Fukuro's duty to decide where you go, but it is our duty to lead your spirit to the afterlife.

The word of an owl that has lived since the dawn of time can go a long way in your favor, unless of course your rather eternally rot. If you tell us what is required, I'll give you a swift death and neglect to inform my adopted mother about your actions and she in turn choose to ignore them."

The Kunoichi chuckled, "You Akarusa and Samurai types are a joke. Honor is a joke, you call certain methods of killing 'evil' and dishonorable, you act as if your noble when your nothing more than killers. Just like everyone else - fucking puppets. You think I care, where I go because ultimately we are all damned to hell. You want information... here is some."

"The more time you waste here with me, the closure we get to accomplishing our goal."The Kunoichi finished causing a hefty sigh to leave Eerin she did have a good point and they knew already of the location. It was just a matter of getting there now and saving April.

[FORMAT TOMORROW]


----------



## Cjones (Dec 2, 2014)

*Hisashi*


*The Screwier of The Rich Daughter*

In this room was silence, not tense or uneasy, but comfortable and relaxing. A table the darkest shade of any color, I sat in by the fireplace in a chair of similar color, a steel frame, gold where the outer designs and the cushion I sat on. The shallow fire cracked every so often causing the visage of my shadow and another who sat across from me, Masami. On the table off to the side set a pack of cards that the both of us occasionally drew from every few minutes. In our hands we held eight cards apiece while in the middle of the table were eight cards face down.  We were playing a rather simple card game possibly, maybe, depends on who you ask, it’s easy to me, though I’m pretty sure I’ll have to explain just a bit for the ‘slow’ people like the Naruto’s of this world. 

Basically we were matching cards by suit i.e., depending on the card, either by month or flower. If any one card in our hand matches with one on the table we can take both. If we can’t match from our hand, then discard a card face up to the table. After matching or discarding a card, draw one card from the draw pile, off to the side, and place it face up on the playing area. If this card matches any card now on the table, we must match that card and take both for our point pile; otherwise, it becomes part of the table. After a turn ends, if one of us made at least one yaku (points) that turn, then there’s a choice. Either end the hand and add the value of the yaku to our point total, or someone can choose to continue playing calling "koi-koi” (“come on”) in an effort to gain more points.

Makes sense? If it didn’t, even after my dumb downed explanation, then your father is somewhere crying at how you were a wasted shot of love juice. The both of us were playing to bide time until Masami was a bit more healthy to move back to Konoha. 

“How many points Joanna?” I asked eyeing the cards with fierceness. I could win this, I know it, but this chick had quite an unnatural game face on her. It was like the poise of a regal maiden, posture straight, head high, looking down at her cards with hidden responsiveness. That and the fact she wasn’t answering my question was agitating. Keeping me from what I wanted to know, such a tease of the stiff one. 

“Joanna….how. Many. Points.” She just looked at me with a simper. 

“Hisa…that would be…” In her hand was the picture of a rose, gliding her fingers across the table, she turned the over the left most card to reveal….another fucking rose. “I believe this gives me seven points, and since I negated your earlier Koi-Koi…my total quadruples.” There it was, the game, all those hours of playing and she slayed me in one fell swoop. Welp, in times like this, there’s only one thing you can do? My hand swept across the table knocking all the cards straight into the fire place to her surprise. 

“Koi-Koi that shit.” I jumped out the chair. Masami gave a sigh, then a soft laugh. “Real mature Hisa. You always do this when I beat you.” Pffft. She’s lying. 

“You just cheat is all, Cheater, cheater.” Fucking mokuton eater. 

“And what do you call stuffing your sleeves during a game?” I just cocked an eye at her. I wouldn’t even dignify such an accusation with a response. 

“Anyway I’m going out for a while, got a mission.” Rather lackadaisical I was in my mention of it which Masami picked up pretty fast. “It must be something particularly uneventful I take it?” That was honestly an understatement. 

“Something about that rich guy who lives here daughter having her “Innocence stolen” quote/unquote. Totally worth my time as a ninja. I guess there wasn’t a smidget in his mind that his daughter decided for her walls to casually encounter a pole you know?” My rather colorful language to cover up the sexual references, this is pg. you know, gotta keep it clean, only confused Masami. Her face had the look of a child’s innocence as she tried to understand exactly what I was talking about. 

“Her walls wished to have a…casual encounter with a pole? I’ve never heard of such a thing.” I just waved my hand with a laugh, promising to tell her later. 

“You just keep relaxing. Use the time to think about how much of a cheater you are during our games.”

“I do not cheat.”

“Do to.”

“I do not.” 

“Do to.” 

“This is quite the mature exchange Hisa.” 

“I know you are, but what am I?” I retorted going through the door. 

“That…it doesn’t even make sense in that context.” 

“It doesn’t have to Joanna, *I’M BEAUTIFUL*.” 

*SLAM*

“…….I wonder how he knew I cheated.” 

---



> *B-Rank Mission*
> *Client*: Hayate Ogyu
> *Starting Location*: Iwagakure
> 
> ...



I read the mission aloud to myself, leaping from rooftops while looking down at the piece of paper. This was really a waste of time, yet my demeanor had sullen just a bit as I continued to read a line of it over and over. The one pertaining to Fuzen. I didn’t think I’d be going back and seeing that place so soon after what Iwagakure had done to that village. Which is why I made sure to leave that part out from Masami. I can only imagine how she would have wigged out, even if she would have had a right to. The thought of Ryota and that girl Tomiko filled my head. Images of our fight flashing through my mind, then the condition the Explosive Crops left Fuzen as they razed it to the ground, how I shot that guy, the Minami, through his back which gave Osamu the chance to kill him. 

All of that was still a bit too fresh for my liking. 

“Maybe that clown was right bout the whole pussifcation thing.” I shook my head to get the thoughts out my mind. I just needed to focus on this. Luckily the train station was right in front of me. Landing at its entrance with a soft thud. Now, if I somewhat listened, I recall that rich dude mentioning two chicks, both from Kumo and a Konoha dude joining with a brief descript. 

Turning my hand into a mini lens I walked into and through the station, scanning everything I saw. In a glimpse my angled lens caught the sight of someone who matched his talking. Dark hair, thank god, tomboyish face, kind of a plus. You see tomboy’s usually have banging bodies. The older looked a bit older and kinda had it going on in all the right places. 

“I’m guessing that’s them….huh?” Catching my eye as I walked closer to the pair to introduce myself, was a shine of silver, almost like mine, but duller cause, you know, it is. But it had a great enough sheen to it that I didn’t even need to see the emerging frame of the person to know who it was near immediately. There was only one other person who had hair that color similar to mine that wasn’t a family member. I probably should ask if we’re related in some form. 

"Zell?"


​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 2, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*B-Rank Mission: Detectives for a Day! II*



Yuuko?s tummy rumbled for that seemed to be the thousandth time. She was absolutely starving by now and no signs of either Tora-sensei or her team mates. The sounds only grew stronger when her thoughts traveled to the small cave inside the train station, but she couldn?t! What if her team mates showed up while she wasn?t looking and felt lost and went searching for her and then everyone would just pass each other and it would be the most horrible way to start a mission of such high rank! 

So instead the girl limited herself to pulling her knees up, trying to make her stomach smaller while trying to muffle the sounds at the same time. As perfect as advertisement for her country by producing sounds similar to its characteristic thunders sounded like, people were starting to look her direction and that was extremely embarrassing. Yuuko had a couple of sandwiches in her backpack but they were only in case they really couldn?t stop for food during the mission and it would be irresponsible to eat them just because she felt a little hungry. Her stomach proclaimed its revolt against her decision to stay put and she got up with a face full of determination.

Yes! She would leave a small note and quickly go get something to eat, the other genin had taken so long to come, surely they could take a while longer. The girl turned and was about to proceed with her plan when she came face to face with a kid around her age, white hair and turquoise eyes. He looked as if he had already said something before and, for a moment, she pondered if maybe she should ask him to repeat.

"I'm Zellous Kazama, I think that you are waiting on me. We've all been contracted by Hayate Ogyy, right?"

?Ah, a team member!? Yuuko said out loud, reaching out a hand for him to shake. ?I?m-?

?Zell?? Another voice sounded from behind Zellous, stopping Yuuko?s self introduction. She walked around to see who the voice had come from and took a look at the green haired kid who had just joined them. Probably the remaining member if he knew ?Zell?.

?We?re all here then,? Yuuko commented with some relief. A look at her watch told her the train would be coming soon so they were right on time. Reaching into her back pouch, Yuuko removed her wallet and got two of the four tickets Ogyu-san had previously given Tora-sensei who had passed them to the girl. ?Ogyu-san already got our tickets,? she informed the boys. ?Please take care not to lose them even after we get to Fuzen, they will also serve as return tickets and getting in or out of Fuzengakure by train has been really expensive since?? Mindful that they were still in Iwagakure, she turned down her voice and stepped closer to the boys. ?You know.?

Without anything further to add, she stuck her wallet back into her pouch, got her backpack and lead the way inside the station. ?Tora-sensei has probably already gone ahead of us to begin the search,? _or she?s just playing around in some shady bar_ but Yuuko couldn?t let the other genin know they had an irresponsible adult taking care of them. ?You?ll find our train on platform number three, I?ll go get us lunch and meet you inside soon!?

This?this was the moment she had been waiting for. Walking (actually sprinting) to and entering (actually barging into) the caf? and gently buying (actually banging some Ryo notes on the counter and demanding) bento boxes for her and her new friends. She would have to properly introduce herself once they were all inside the train?she had completely forgotten about it when the second member showed up. With that small mission in mind, she got the piping hot boxes and jogged her way to the correct platform and inside the train.

Finding the other kids wasn?t really that hard, the train was mostly empty after all. Nobody really wanted to visit Fuzen after what had happened?it would be a long time until people could move on from the horror the Tsuchikage had committed in the land that was once part of his own. Their unique hair colors and clothing also set them apart from anyone else and Yuuko actually found herself wondering if Zell wasn?t actually the guy they were looking for, he did have white hair. _Except his eyes are too light..._

Placing her backpack up on the shelves with the others, she quickly proceeded to sit down on one of the remaining empty seats and handed the other kids their boxes. ?It?s really hot so be careful.?

?Anyway, I?m Yuuko Shinohara, from Kumogakure. I accepted this quest along with Tora Arashi-sensei, a chuunin also from my village. She requested for two other genin to be assigned to our team so that?s why you?re here,? the girl explained as she nonchalantly stuffed her face with rice. The food quality wasn?t the best but no empty stomach has the right to complain about food quality. ?As I said before, Tora-sensei went off somewhere, probably to Fuzen ahead of us so I?m sure we?ll meet up someplace somehow?uhh,? she struggled to think of anything else she should inform them about.

?I suppose you?ve also met our client already? Haggar-san over there,? she pointed at a balding head sitting a few seats behind theirs. ?I?m sure you?ve noticed him before, will be following us all the time and we only need to point out the culprit for our mission to be complete.?

Finally pausing, Yuuko looked at both boys to see if they had any questions, grinning widely as she wondered whether she was doing a good job as team leader or not. The train wouldn't take long to arrive at Fuzen but it was enough time to discuss a strategy for the mission.​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 2, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Personal Arc: Chapter I*


_To Look and Not See IV_

Yuuko stared at her mama, pursing her lips until they were a fine line. She couldn?t bring herself to be angry. There really was no reason to either way. Instead she would use this opportunity to explain and maybe have mama understand her point of view. The problem was she herself wasn?t truly sure of it. ?I have a lot of fun during my missions. As a new genin, I mostly get weak D-ranks like fixing fences or finding lost things for the client?Sometimes I get some of a little higher rank but the groups are well balanced and there?s always a jounin there to supervise us and nothing very dangerous ever happens?? She was lying a bit but there was no way she could tell mama about all the dangers she had faced during some of those missions. ?I?ve met a lot of different people and seen a lot of different places already and I?ve even made some friends since??

?There?s no difference Yuuko,? mama suddenly blurted, forcing Yuuko to shut up and listen. ?You can still play and go out with your friends in the village.? Jun reached out to squeeze her hands in her big, calloused ones.

?I never have time when I?m home, I-? Yuuko tried to counter quickly, only to be shushed again.

?I?ll release you from all your restaurant duties so you can go out with your friends in the village.?

Until now, Yuuko?s face had been a mix between worry and guilt but all those emotions vanished as she released her hands from her mama?s and placed them on her lap, underneath the shabby table that came with the motel room. ?I don?t have any friends in Kumogakure mama and girls my age tend to stay away from me since I?m not really considered cool or anything,? she explained as kindly as possible. ?I have a lot of time so it?s not something that bothers me so??

Jun looked down at her now empty hands, feeling a bit as if she had been cornered. ?What about?what about that kid?Hatori? Didn?t you use to play with him in the academy??

Leaning forward and propping her elbow on the table, Yuuko leaned her cheek against her right hand with a somewhat bored expression. ?He?s dead mama, he died back in the chuunin exams remember?? She had seen him back in the Phoenix Festival, during the invasion but she wasn?t really sure whether to say the truth or not. They weren?t that close anyway.

Meanwhile, though, Jun was sitting on the other side of the table looking taken back by Yuuko?s words and the apathetic expression that went with them. Not even a ounce of sadness showed in the girl?s eyes?had she already been so exposed to the violence of the shinobi world that the death of a childhood friend meant nothing to her? No, as her mother she couldn?t allow it. ?Quit it, I want you to quit being a ninja and we?re going to go speak with the Raikage-sama as soon as we get back.? Her words were final and she even slapped a hand against the table to mark them. Yuuko would never dare answ-

?No.?

Jun?s eyes widened. Her mouth fell open. Her daughter showed no signs of rebellion. There was no anger in her voice; her head was still resting on her hand as if she hadn?t just openly stood up against her own mother, something she had never done before in her entire life. Her eyes were clear and there was a certainty in them that almost dazzled her. When had Yuuko grown so much? How long did Jun stop looking that it allowed the child to become so mature?

Unfortunately for Yuuko?s mama, she had no idea how the girl was truly feeling at the moment. Treating it as if it was an S-rank mission, the genin was doing her damn best to not shake, babble, stutter or do anything that might break her moment. She knew her mama was now considering her answer seriously and if she made just the smallest mistake, Yuuko had the feeling her mama would win and she would have to give up on becoming a real shinobi. ?How tall are you now??

The question startled Yuuko and her awesome poker face fell to reveal an insecure one as she answered. ?5?5.?

?I see?? Mama answered, looking down at her hands. ?Did you finish your food? Come on, let?s go to bed.?

For an unknown reason, Yuuko felt remorse bubbling from inside her heart. Was it really okay to be selfish and keep going? Mama wasn't against her being a kunoichi out of spite, she was worried about her. Yuuko herself would do the same if she was in her mama's shoes. Still, she didn't speak up, she didn't admit she was insecure and that she had no idea of what she was supposed to do. She ignored, she pretended to overlook all that.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 2, 2014)

*Liquid Time - Before Main Timeline*

Ren Houki
Thorn of the Houki
PART 27

*____________________*​

Ren waltzed forward, body swayed, footsteps slow and heavy. Sparks trailed along the ground with each drop of the foot, breaking up bits of rock it trailed along. Sparks trailed along the contours of his fingers, springing into the air at the tips. Sparks flashed in the air, causing the lights in the room to flicker erratically. The lighting threw shadows all around the room, highlighting the exhaustion on Gin's face, the weariness of Tanaka's and the splatters of Nari's blood on the Houki's. Tanaka and Gin glanced at each other, then refocused their eyes onto Ren, levelling their eyes onto him. The Houki, likewise, returned their gazes as he slowly made his way towards Tanaka. "You can't control that thing you release. I've read up on your jutsu before. It's a malevolent thing, isn't it? All your pain, anger and rage unleashed into that pale revenant. And you lose it if your concentration even breaks for a moment. It's why you have your partner try and attack me," he spoke slowly. Deliberately. As if with every word, he was trying to restrain himself from breaking into a vengeful roar. 

He gave a shake of his head and stopped in his steps. His feets shuffled on the spot, turning into a blur, and then he was gone. Tanaka instinctively threw up his sword to guard, but fatigue and surprise had eaten away at his speed. Ren ducked underneath the guard of his claymore and unrelentingly crumpled his fist into his face. "I'm going to beat you black and blue," he seethed, cutting a swathe across his forehead with an elbow. Tanaka tried to counter with a knee, but Ren quickly caught it and replied in kind with another series of punches. Never a kick, though. Ren wasn't going to give him the possibility of getting any sort of distance from him.

Ren twitched, felt death lurking behind him, and twirled away as the revenant breezed past him. Once again, it didn't attempt to re guide itself towards its lost prey, and carried on. Another set of claws found itself grazing against Tanaka's chest, and the large man gave another roar of agony. In the distance, Gin grimaced and exerted another rope of pure willpower to try and reign the manifestation of fury in, but the blur of shurikens towards his throat came first. He swore under his breath and ducked out of the way, frantically shifting in position to try and pull the revenant - who had taken the opportunity to take out another chunk of flesh - back in him. Ren appeared first, fading in through the darkness of the flickering lights; just two glowing orbs of blue in the shadows. 

"Let me show you what malevolence really looks like."

Gin felt a foot to his throat, then an exertion of force. Like a football, he was tossed up into the air, where Ren proceeded to join him. "Sōshūjin," he whispered, bringing in a whirlwind of steel from the earth and into the air. They tore at the silver haired man's skin, sliced through at his long looks and cut his already tattered clothes into shreds. And when that was finally done, Ren earthed him with a kick.

"Shit..." The man gave a grunt as he peeled himself from the dirt. Gin looked up, at the quickly descending silhouette of Ren Houki, and at the bleeding Tanaka in the far corner. His chest thumped. 

"*I'm not done yet!*" Ren roared, his voice echoing through the warehouse and hallway. He closed in on Gin; closed in on his throat; closed in on dowsing inside of him. Yet, even as he did close in, Ren knew that it would never be satisfied. No amount of turning them into human punching bags or pin cushions would fill in the void the death of his friend had left, nor would it ever bring anything closely resembling peace of mind to him.

But for now, it would be enough.

Two sets of revenant erupted from Gin's ribcage at the last second and lunged. Their movements were fast - faster than before - and made all the more accurate by the suddenness of their appearance. Ren grimaced, knowing that it was far too late into his attack to pull out, and braced himself for the pain.


----------



## Hollow (Dec 2, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara  *
*Personal Arc: Chapter I*


_To Look and Not See V_

Things were awkward the next day. Mama still drove like she was nuts (even though she was going much slower) and Yuuko was still grabbing onto something like her life depended on it but there was no laughing or shouting during the rest of the ride to the farm. The girl felt lost, she desperately wanted to start a conversation between her mama and her but she had no idea how to break the ice during after what had happened. She knew she had acted the correct way if she wanted to keep her status as a Kumogakure genin but does that mean she would end up losing her relationship with her parents?

It was troublesome and she felt as if the whole trip had been ruined when her mama didn?t even accept the farm?s owners? invitation to take a look around the property. They had been a kindly old couple, apparently alone, who had even offered them half the shipment for free. Mama had refused that as well, of course, there was no way she could go without paying for such high quality crops treated by such wonderful people. 

?Mama,? Yuuko called once they were going back the same road. She was about to apologize when the Shinohara matriarch reached over and patted her head, silencing the now blushing girl. It had been so long since she patted her head like that, probably since she entered the academy.

?We?ll talk at the motel, okay? Let mama think now, okay?? Mama didn?t take her eyes off the road for long but it was enough to throw a glancing kind smile at Yuuko. The girl looked at her feet, not knowing what else to do except nod her understanding. How long had it been since mama had spoken in such a kind way to Yuuko? It?s not that she was ever a bad parent; Yuuko would never think or say that. However, much like Tora-sensei, mama had always been rough when showing her daughter some love and she knew why: because she wanted Yuuko to be strong. That?s why her generally strict treatment at home didn?t bother her at all but her heart still skipped a beat when she was shown such kindness.

Something else the genin noticed was that it had been a while since mama smiled like that. She laughed, teased and joked but it had been a while since Yuuko saw her smiling as if there was nothing she had to worry about. Her shoulders didn?t seem tense at all and the lines on her face had magically mostly disappeared as if she suddenly got ten years younger.

Had it really been that easy? Was saying no really all it took to make mama accept her choice of becoming a kunoichi? It would be so wonderful if that was the case and Yuuko could finally do what she wanted with her family?s approval. After getting her mama?s, getting the rest of her family?s blessing wouldn?t be a problem. Mama had always been the center piece that connected and made everything work at home.

This time, it was already pretty dark when they parked the car near the motel but, even though it was for a slightly different reason, butterflies were once again attacking Yuuko?s tummy and she was walking with a weird, silly smile on her face until she abruptly crashed against her mama?s back. ?Mama?? Walking around to see what had happened, the girl found her mother frozen, her mouth and eyes open wide in shock, so pale she was almost the same shade as her daughter. Curious at what had gotten such a reaction out of her usually incredibly strong and aloof mama, Yuuko was about to turn around when an arm yanked her away and began to drag her back outside in the car?s direction.

?Get in the car!? Mama was almost shouting, her entire self shaking so much even Yuuko was being affected by it through the hand pulling her. "Close your eyes! Don't look, you see nothing understood?"

?Mama-?

?Now, Yuuko! Get inside!? She didn?t offer the girl any other choice as she all but shoved the girl inside and ran to the other side to get inside and seat behind the wheel herself, quickly starting the car and placing a heavy foot on the accelerator. Yuuko stuck her head through the window to see if there was something dangerous but only the shabby motel was in sight, nothing more. There weren?t even any other cars. ?Back inside!? Was all the warning she got before her mama pulled right back and kept her in place with her right hand. If mama had been driving their small rented truck fast before, she was going at the speed of light now. 

Even as time passed and their last hours of sunlight faded into a dark night, mama still kept a white knuckled hand on the wheel and the speed up higher than the truck was probably built to support. Her face never relaxed and hold on Yuuko never faded, the grip so strong it would probably leave a bruise but the girl really couldn?t care less about it at the moment. Seeing her mama acting such a way had the little hairs at the back of her neck standing, her eyes wide with fear as she desperately tried to check for other chakra signals or anything that would explain what had the matriarch of her family acting in such a frightful way.

?Mama-?

?Shush! Keep your head down,? mama wasn?t giving her any space to talk, to ask why the hell they were still travelling so fast when it was so dark outside. There weren?t even stars to shine some light on the road, the clouds had taken care of that and there weren?t any road lights so far in the country side in the land of Lightning.

?Mama, let go. You?re hurting me!? The girl admitted, wincing as the hand in her arm suddenly squeezed even harder as if by reflex but it did get the attention Yuuko wanted as her mama suddenly turned to her and finally released the tight grip after a second of realization. 

It was then the girl felt something suddenly hit the tire on her side of the truck and she heard a scream coming from the wheel as her whole side went down without the necessary support. Maybe she could?ve gotten off the car if she had thought about it but at the moment there was nothing else but panic bubbling inside her as her mama placed her full weight on the brakes and sent the car gliding in the dark until it eventually crashed and tipped over in such a manner that Yuuko hit her head.

And everything faded to black.​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 3, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Personal Arc: Chapter I*


_To Look and Not See VI_

It was the worst feeling in the world, to wake up hanging upside down in a car, secured only by seatbelt. The intense pain coming from her head only made the situation worse and, to top it all off. Yuuko could feel something wet yet thick and warm dripping down from her temples, through her face. Grimacing, she reached her fingers to touch it. It was too dark to prove anything but it didn't take a genius to know the disgustingly gooey stuff was blood.

"Ugh..." The girl grunted, closing her eyes again and wanting nothing more than to just fall unconscious again. But sudden thoughts of her mama alerted her mind enough to get her to move. Her entire body ached and she wasn't sure if she should be moving her neck at all but she still ignored common sense and looked over to her left where her mama should also be lying, probably unconscious.

There was nobody though, and the girl abruptly felt the need to turn to the other side and empty whatever was left in her stomach from that day's small road lunch. "Mama?" She called, maybe she had already woken and had gone outside to get help...but there's no way she would have left Yuuko's side before she made sure the girl would wake up.

Her mama's disappearance added to their hasty retreat from the motel earlier that evening and the way Yuuko had felt the tire of the truck get hit...everything was summing up to form a huge ball of stress and panic inside her chest. Moving as quickly as her currently weary body would allow her, Yuuko supported her weight on one of her hands as she unbuckled her seat belt with the other, acting slowly so she wouldn't just hit the front window of the truck which had, miraculously, stayed intact even after the crash. A nod to the constantly evolving technology.

After carefully climbing out of the truck, the girl finally took a moment to just look at herself and feel for any broken bones before taking a glimpse at her surroundings. There was only the road going for how long her eyes could see in the night, trees surrounding her from both sides and her mama nowhere in sight. Trying to act smarter (and braver) than she usually would in such circumstances, she didn't dare call out and instead shifted on her feet to ponder what should be her next move.

Never. Never again would she go wherever it was without her pouches or backpack. What she wouldn't give for a simple lantern or even a kunai to help her in such a dire circumstance. Instead she concentrated, trying to feel for traces of another chakra around her. It wasn't something she was well trained at and her current psychological state sure wasn't helping her pin point someone.

Her head was already giving her hell for the attempt at focusing when there was an unexpected sound. 

Coming from the bushes, the left side of the road. A rabbit? Were rabbits awake at night? Maybe some other animal...still, it was work inspecting so Yuuko followed the sound and entered the woods. Each time she neared the place she thought the sound was coming from, she heard it again from a different direction. Each time taking her deeper inside the forest. And stupidly, Yuuko diligently followed, telling herself it could be her mama luring her into a safer place for some odd reason while the back of her mind practically screamed she was nothing but a sheep walking straight into the wolf's den.

Annoyed, Yuuko finally ran after the sound, coming to a stop when she saw the culprit. The intelligent side of her brain was right after all, she hadn't been following her mama at all. 

It was a dark figure, she couldn't tell if female or male as any distinguishing traits were wisely hidden in the folds of the robe they wore. They looked like an ANBU member but without the official mask. The girl should have been able to see the face but even that was hidden in the shadows...or was it the darkness of the woods playing tricks on her mind? She didn't know but, at the moment, all she could actually distinguish was the oddly bright teeth showing in the scariest grin Yuuko had ever seen. It was downright creepy from the way the lips curled over the white, inhumanly even teeth, to the way the corners went up impossibly high into the shadowed of the hood.

If she knew something, if she ever knew anything, she knew this. Yuuko had to get away.

Turning tail, she ran as fast as her feet would carry her and yet came to a stop when only a few trees away from the previous location she came face to face with the figure again. "N-no!" She stuttered, so scared tears were streaming like rivers down her cheeks. 

She ran. Again and again, she turned tail and ran as fast as she could, only to see the figure each time she came to a stop. It looked as if it never had never even moved, standing the same way with the same exact creepy grin. Feeling completely helpless and already on the brink of exhaustion, Yuuko retreated back, thinking if she just kept looking at it then she would be able to see the figure move but, in all her fear, her foot clumsily got trapped in something and she fell back, closing her eyes with the pain of the collision.

She opened them again as soon as she noticed what had happened but it was too late, that split second during which her eyelids came down had been enough for the figure to move, now standing directly above her. Everything as before and, somehow, even though she was closer, even though she should be able to see now, all Yuuko could really notice was the same grin, the teeth so close to her skin. 

"P-pl-" she wanted to beg but the girl couldn't even manage a simple word as hiccups erupted from her chest. Her entire body shook without control so all she could manage was to drag herself back until a tree forced her to stop. And the figure still stood tall over her, looking down on her as if it was god.

At the moment, for Yuuko. It was.

"P-please," the girl stuttered, curling to protect herself. Desperate to somehow get smaller, disappear. "Please, I w-won't tell any-anyone."

The movement wasnt obvious but the grin seemed to get closer as the figure leaned down over her. Terrified, the poor girl even tried to grab onto the tree, scratching as if she was trying to climb but her fingers were too slippery to hold onto it properly.

A chuckle resounded through the woods, its origin could only be the figure but, somehow, it was as if it could be heard from everywhere. As if it was actually the woods  laughing down at her. The sound of a blade being unsheathed soon followed and Yuuko froze when she saw it shine without an actual light to reflect on. She just stared at it, eyes wide and tearful, lips shaking and her entire body trembling.

The figure's grin widened impossibly larger and Yuuko just couldn't take it anymore so she hid her face in her hands and screamed as loud as she could, until her voice lost its sound. Until the blade moved to thrust itself through her left tight, blood rushing out to meet the metal as it tortuously slowly entered her body. 

The girl cried out one last time and finally gave into her exhaustion, falling limp to the side, giving up. Thinking nothing could be worse than this.

But the grinning figure did nothing more, it just pointed someplace behind her and, as swiftly as it had shown, disappeared into the shadows. Leaving Yuuko to bleed out with a blade trust into her leg and no strength to hold onto her thoughts.

Feeling morbidly curious, she took a deep breath and twisted until her face was facing the side the figure had pointed at and her eyes could see. Her mouth opened in a silent scream and everything gave away as her mind shut everything down for her, letting the horrible nightmare mercifully fade for now. ​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 3, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding the Gala

Those Poor Unfortunate Souls... in pain, in need
​
?Cac!  M?thair cad t? ? dh?anamh agat thart anseo? N? raibh m? ag smaoineamh d'fh?adfa? t? teacht fi? leis na ruda? seo!? (Shit!  Mother what are you doing around here?  I didn't think you even could come to these things!) her face turns red, using all her energy to keep herself from growing a tail again, her nails grip tightly into the side of Ran's chest as her heart skips a beat.  

?M-mama!  W-wha're ye doin ere!??

"What makes you ask that Chika? Am i not allowed to be here?" Ran's mother gives the young kunoichi a cold stare, looking her over. "Mother..." Ran stood there, giving her a glare as she walked over to the two. "Is there a problem son? Should i not be here?" Ran let out a sigh, "Why are you interfering here mother." Ran let out a low audible sigh. "Is that a question or a demand." "I could ask the same of you mother." "Then i'll answer it promptly. Your father was asked to preform here for the lord and I am accompanying him. Is this an issue?" 

Ran shook his head, "No. It's no issue. I'm glad to see father is getting work in the field he loves." "I'm glad to see you are happy for us." "I'm glad that you can recognize joy." "I'm glad you can see that I am a human after all." "I'm glad to see you're a human." "I'm glad you're glad." "I'm glad _you're_ glad." Ran and his mother stood there, neither looking away. "What's this about fiance anyways? Shouldn't your mother be the first to know of these sort of things?" Ran shrugged, "Guess you'd have to be around for me to tell you hm?" "Hmm true, If only i didn't have to contribute to the ninja career of a layabout, i might be able to be home more." "Contribute in what way?"

"Well, one of us is paying for the house with the money from their missions and one of us stands in fields all day playing with their hair. I wonder which of whom is which." Ran clenched his fists. "One of us went through the chuunin exams recently." "And one of us failed recently. Considering i'm a jounin, i would have to say it could not have been me." Ran's fingers dug into his palm deeper. "One of us is considerate to the people around them." "One of us has no sense of responsibility and has a mission completion rate. of. zero."

"You know nothing of my completion rate!" "I know everything about it. Now calm down, you're making a scene." "NO!" Ran threw his arm out, small droplets of blood flying from his palm. "Ran." The voice was soft and gruff at the same time. "Please, be respectful in front of all these people." There he was, Ran's father standing over him, his soft blue eyes calming the young gennin, his fathers eyes... they always made him feel calm inside, the gentle look of a man who cares more for your safety than his own life. 

"I'm sorry papa." Ran put his hand down and lowered his head. "Good, now go back to enjoying yourselves alright?" His dad gently rustled his hair and went back to the stage. "Sorry folks, let's start back up shall we?"


----------



## Hero (Dec 3, 2014)

_*The Dragon Prince*_

Part 2

Sayano sat up quietly on the hospital bed. The nurse who had been attending to her had been gone for quite some time now and she was starting to become a little suspicious. The girl reached for her brother's hand which was pressed on the bed right beside her and squeezed it firmly. "I'll be okay Takashi, I only passed out. People do that shit all the time, it's no big deal." she said trying to cheer him up. Takashi continued to stare at his sister intently. He didn't believe a word she said. She couldn't fool him this time around and the doctors were going to provide the reason behind her strange collapse.
"You know it's okay to be scared Sayano. It's just me here, you don't have to keep playing tough" Takashi said slightly irritated. Sayano immediately snatched her hand away from Takashi and shot him a fierce glare
"Coming from the crybaby himself?" she spat, "You have some nerve."
"Well at least I don't run from my feelings, moreover, lie to cover them up. I know you Sayano, you hate looking weak because it's usually you doing the helping. Not the other way around."
"If you don't know what you're saying, I wouldn't talk at all. This conversation is over. Besides, the nurse and doctor are coming back in, and it'd be a shame to perpetuate the orphan stereotype of having no God damn sense." the older sibling hissed.

Drawing back the curtain, the attending doctor stepped into the siblings quarters with two nurses flanking his sides. He was a middle aged man, around 40-50 Takashi would guess, and very well dressed. The doctor also had a smile on his face which seemed to indicate good news, but it could also just be that he was being friendly before he delivered something heart wrenching. Either way, Takashi squirmed from uneasiness. What did the doctor have to tell them? It has only been a few seconds of silence, but the suspense was killing him. The doctor took a few steps towards Sayano's bed side and bowed in greeting.
"Good Afternoon Ms. Matsukata, you probably don't remember me once you were enlisted as a patient here, because you were will passed out!" the doctor said with a hearty laugh, "I'm Dr. Kishimoto and was your primary caregiver during your stay. Now in my hand, I have a folder that carries your diagnosis. I'll tell you that there is nothing but wonderful news inside of this folder. However I do want to say that your condition is _exceedingly _rare and a blessing seen only in the nobles of Kumogakure. I'm aware you're an orphan of Fuzenkagure, which makes your case all the more exciting and confusing..."
"Can you just get to the diagnosis" Sayano said rolling her eyes. Dr Kishimoto was taken aback by Sayano's behavior, but he guess she had a point. He was rambling and all that he said so far was fluff. It was hard to contain his excitement because he had heard of her rare condition, but had never seen it in person.
"Very well then Ms. Matsukata." Dr. Kishimoto said slowly "The visions you were experiencing are very noble for people of your bloodline, however your condition is usually experienced at the age of 12-14. You being 18 and just now experiencing this would normally be extremely odd, but you grew up in an orphanage that probably lacked proper nutrition for you to develop healthy. The cause of your ailments is due to the activation of yourdōjutsu , notoriously known as the Golden Byakugan."

Sayano and Takashi continued to look on at the doctor in complete and utter disbelief. "Excuse me, her what?" Takashi spurted out.
"Let me continue," the doctor said wiggling from excitement "This eye technique belongs to the Inoue clan, a notable bloodline in Kumogakure. The user of this eye technique can perceive the world around themselves based solely on  the patterns of magnetic and electrical energy! Advanced users may be able to  see the natural magnetic auras surrounding living beings and auras within living things. This grants them powers similar to the byakugan and seeing the chakra network (thus influencing the dojutsu's name) . The _entire_ electromagnetic spectrum is visible to the user and they can "tune" their vision to  interpret the various ranges of the energy. They can see radio waves  (which includes AM, FM, and TV frequencies), radar, infrared, visible  light, ultraviolet, power waves, x-rays, gamma rays, and even cosmic  rays. Even more skilled users have access to night-vision and thermovision. The user can also see the energy flowing through power lines and  technological objects (can tell if they are active or not). They can  tell if a radio transmitter is 'on' and if it is sending signals. Users of this technique are excellent spies and would be heavily recruited to join an intelligence force. Having possessed this, you must be..."

"Ok thanks for the diagnosis doc, but we really need to be going." Sayano said hastily all the while ripping the IVs out of her arm. The nurses rushed to the bedside in attempt to stop the woman, but Sayano pushed them back. "Listen here, I appreciate the help and couldn't thank you more, but you're wrong about me. I'm not a noble of any kind and if I was, my parents ditched my anyway so what does it matter? I have a new life and it doesn't have room for any of that." Sayano spat. "Come one Takashi, we're getting out of here." 

Before they could be restrained, the two siblings bolted from the hospital room and made their way to the bustling streets of Konoha. Back in the room, the nurses and were cleaning up the mess that was left by the duo.
"Well there was nothing we could really do in the end," one nurse sighed "They were pretty much free to go since their bill was paid for Officer Okumura. It's just that we couldn't process them out like standard procedure. Well what's done is done.". In the corner of the room, Dr.Kishimoto was furiously dialing a number on a phone. The phone buzzed for a bit and then a voice answered. Dr.Kishimoto's face started to glow vibrantly and he showered the person on the other line with greetings.
"Good Afternoon Sir Shinji, I have good news you've probably been dying to hear. I think I've found the..." ​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 4, 2014)

Ran and Chika

Guarding the Gala

The Hammer's Coming Down
​
Throughout the conversation Chika was babbling, trying to keep herself from growing a tail.  She looked back and forth between them from her high viewpoint.  But Ran's father tried to diffuse the situation, which caused both mother and son to silence for the moment.  The blood from Ran's hand dripped down onto one of her shoes.  She opens his hand, running her thumb through his blood, bending down and licking it, causing to pull his hand away.  She straightens herself, flexing the muscle in her jaw.  A shiver runs down her spine as a portion under her eyes darkens red.

She snorts as she opens her mouth to speak, “Mother.  Ah didn' expec ye tae be here, thas all.  As tae th' fiance business...Ain' i' our business?” She tilts her head, anger boiling under the surface, her self control leaving, the tail slowly growing out from her spine, tip twitching under her dress.  “An ah think Ranran's righ'.  Wanna know why 'e 'as such a low completion?  Because 'e is keeping onna Oto's most importan' devices under control.  Ye know I' mama, ah know I'.  Even if ye wan'ed tae take Kokuo, she says I' wouldn' work.  No' tae mention th' same weapon is th' heiress tae onna th' mos' influential businesses across th' shinobi world.” she crosses her arms and looks down at the other woman, “Ah'm no' th' smartest in th' bunch, bu'...Wouldn' tha' imply yer son has onna th' most importan' jobs in the land?  An' marriage tae said weapon an heiress, would make I' a job he has tae continue throughout 'is life.  Ain' tha' so, mama?”

“Ah don' haveta behave, ah can make a scene, cause, ye ain' mah mama, nor mah papa.  Ah know how tae behave, I' isn' mah first rodeo.  Unlike 'ow ye seem tae think we are, thi' wee lass though' things ou'.  Yer son 'as kep' meh safe more than ye think.  Ev'rytime we leave th' village taegether, Ran Furoshima saves meh.  'N fact, if I' wasn' fer 'im ah'd been dead coun'less times over.  Ah always know ye 'ad an icy 'eart, bu'...tae be so cold tae yer own son...Ah apprecia' th' man ye gave meh, bu' maybe 'e acts th' way ye see 'cause 'e 'ad a mama wi' such a stick up 'er arse, she shits outta 'er mouth.” The tail under her dress continues to swing, her blue eyes dulled to the color of Kokuo's.  She gives the older woman a sickeningly fake smile, grabbing Ran around the shoulders and turning away, “Ah'll see ye aroun' Missus Furoshima, ah believe we 'ave some business tae take care o'.”


----------



## Hero (Dec 4, 2014)

_*The Dragon Prince*_

Part 3

"So we've finally made it" Sayano said admiring the Sakura Medical Academy. It was arguably larger than the Konoha's hospital itself. Sayano looked over and Takashi and could see joy starting to overwhelm the boy. She reached over towards her brother and pulled him in for a sideways hug and kissed him on the forehead. Goal one was accomplished. Although they made it to the academy, the happiness didn't last long for Sayano because the idea of shelter loomed over her head. What did it matter if Takashi got into the school if they didn't have a place to stay or have a means to buy food? Being the adult now, Sayano knew exactly what she had to do.

"Look Takashi," Sayano started hesitantly "You focus on getting into the academy, I need to focus on adult things.". Takashi turned around and looked at his sister with a frustrated look.
"And what do you mean by that?" he inquired.
"What I mean is that I need to go train and find work so we can have a life here."
"What you mean is that you need to go on a mission. And you're not taking me with?" Takashi said visibly hurt by Sayano's actions. Sayano glanced towards the ground feeling bad about their current predicament. They've never been separated from each other, not even for a second. To be honest, Sayano was actually feeling pretty anxious herself, but she this needed to be done. It was her job as the adult and older sibling to take responsibility, she even signed papers legally saying she was capable of taking care of them both. As far was Takashi was concerned, it was her sole obligation at this point to take care of them. Besides, Sayano reasoned her brother needed to focus on the dream he had standing before him.

"Yes. I know we've never left each others' side before, but this could be good for us...you know, help us grow up a little. Like I said, focus on getting into that academy of yours and leave this stuff to me. Eventually we'll go on missions together, but not right now, not yet. Now I got to go, love you little bro!" Sayano shouted as she began to run off. Takashi called after her, but the girl didn't dare look back. This was going to be hard, but it was completely necessary and Sayano was okay with that. After running for several minutes, the dizzy spells from Sayano's activated dojutu started to bother her again. "Fuck, I really don't need this in my life right now," Sayano grunted in pain "I need to find somewhere free of these signals. I need somewhere to train where these effects won't be a strong. But where could I go?". Sayano staggered through the bustling streets making her way to an unknown destination. She didn't know where she was going, so any destination would do. The girl continued to stumble along the sidewalk until it came to an end. Sayano realized that her dazed walk had taken her to an outskirt of the city unknown to her. However, there was one thing in the area that she did recognize and it made all of her uneasiness go away.

 Even after a 130 years, Konoha managed to keep their famed hot springs in tact and left completely unchanged. It was a strange sight looking at the place where so many ninja came to relax or train now surrounded by industrial buildings and high rises. Even better than spotting this relic, was the fact that Sayano's spells started to subside a bit. They were still very much present, but the frequencies weren't as crippling as before. A huge grin spread across the dark girl's face, "I think I've found part one of my training destination" she chuckled to herself as she made bold strides into the hot spring.
​


----------



## Hero (Dec 4, 2014)

_*Chase Your Dreams*_

Part 1

"So we've finally made it" Sayano said admiring the Sakura Medical Academy. It was arguably larger than the Konoha's hospital itself. Takashi couldn't believe this day had finally come. Here he was, standing in front of Sakura's Medical Academy at 14 years old, finally about to start living. The young man's stomach was doing back flips at this point. Takashi never had felt this much excitement or joy for anything. Moreover he hadn't been happy since the destruction of Fuzenkagure and finally here was something to take his mind off, but _not_ forget his past. Suddenly, he was jerked somewhat violently to his sister's hip where he was met with a kiss on the forehead. Initially he welcomed the affection, but soon the embrace turned into a headlock and then a nuggy and Takashi simply wasn't with it. When he broke free from her vice grip, he straightened his shirt and fixed his hair all the while giving her a dirty look. Sayano looked at him clueless as if she had done nothing wrong and both siblings erupted into laughter. Goal one was accomplished. Although they made it to the  academy, Takashi's celebration was cut abruptly short by Sayano's words.

"Look Takashi," Sayano started hesitantly "You focus on getting into the academy, I need to focus on adult things.". Takashi turned around and looked at his sister with a frustrated look.
"And what do you mean by that?" he inquired.
"What I mean is that I need to go train and find work so we can have a life here."
"What you mean is that you need to go on a mission. And you're not taking me with?" Takashi said visibly hurt by Sayano's actions. Takashi continued to stare his sister down as her eyes scanned the pavement.  He hope she felt guilty about what she had just said to him. Sure she was 4 years older, but he was just as much of an adult as she was. If he recalled correctly, they both experienced the tragic destruction of their home and were forced to grow up faster than they had ever wanted. Moreover, the duo has never been separated from each other, not even for a second. As  far was Takashi was concerned, it was not Sayano's burden alone to take care of them both. When people shoulder things alone, they end up like Sasuke Uchiha. Takashi's dream could wait because if something happened to Sayano in his absence, he'd beat himself up over it and could never forgive himself. The young shinobi continued to patiently listen to his sister waiting for an opportunity to have a say.

"Yes. I know we've never left each others' side before, but this could  be good for us...you know, help us grow up a little. Like I said, focus  on getting into that academy of yours and leave this stuff to me.  Eventually we'll go on missions together, but not right now, not yet.  Now I got to go, love you little bro!" Sayano shouted as she began to run off. 
"Hey no you don't, I have something to say! Sayano come back here! Don't be stubborn! We can clearly reason through this, like you know, ADULTS?!?!" Takashi yelled after his older sister as she kept running. "You know what, fuck it hahaha" Takashi shouted throwing his hands up into the air "I have an entry exam to take so do you Sayano, do you.". And with that, the Fuzenkagure siblings parted ways for the first time both aiming to fulfill their separate agendas.
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
To Learn To Howl Again VII
Dog Fight*

"You know I could shoot you from from a hundred yards away and it might as well be a foot away. The result is the same though innit? Your grey matter splattered all along the ground. Still I have to confirm your death with absolute certainty. I'm not fond of killing children but this is what's best for business."

Bad guys, the ones I've met at least, talk way too fucking much. It's a fatalistic flaw about them and I have to say I love it. They just suckle on the teat of hubris guzzling it like mama's milk, they get drunk off of it, and then they make the big mistake that leads to their downfall. It's clockwork really... I wasn't perfect myself, having miscalculated and made a mistake, but this foreigner from the Howling Voice, he didn't realize just how fast I was. He more time on the monologue when he should have been shooting.

*KAGE BUYO*
(Shadow of the Dancing Leaf)

I rocketed the sole of my foot into the marksmen's jaw jettisoning him sky high into the air. I had announced my entry into the fray but now that I had his attention it was time to keep it and put him to sleep!

_Snake...Bird_

*KAGE NO KOGEN*
(Shadow Plateau)

The training I had done earlier paid off as not even a second passed from my initial attack to my final seal. The alabaster platform materialized just above the enemy's flight path causing him to brace against the inevitable impact by rounding his back. To his shock this plateau wasn't a rock hard surface, no as he impacted with the white material his body's contours seeped into it, revealing it was in fact an elastic surface. As his body receded deeper and deeper into the shadow plateau I began to channel the raging fire within my heart into my clenched, a maelstrom of chakra stormed in this fist ready to transport my foe to Planet Pain.

*SNAP*

The platform might as well have been a canon as he was shot right out of it and back to earth, but I was more than ready, hell I was waiting. Letting out a lupine howl I ascended into the air. I cocked back the ordinance I had prepared with the aura of bad intentions all but blanketing me.

*CHOUJIN PAUNCH*
(Superman Punch)

I let loose an absolute bomb, my fist colliding with the center of his face with the prejudice of a really bad train wreck . I could feel the atomic bonds of his countenance breaking under the force of my fist, not that he was build like a normal man. Quite honestly it felt like hitting a brick wall but at this particular point my strike had so much power behind it I probably could have broken through a brick wall. I could see the blood soaking into his mask as he was sent flying backward, his ass skipping along the ground like a pebble on the lake and my fist smoking like a gun, but I wasn't done I was upon him again in the blink of an eye.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 4, 2014)

*Protocol FiX YoUr FaCE*










*ENGAGED*

I clasped my hands together making sure to interlock my thumbs in an "x". I swung my arms back readying myself to unload a double axe handle smash but in a blink and you'll miss it moment the guy was gone. My back hairs began to stand on end, I could feel his presence but was unable to do anything as the marksmen brought his pistol down hitting me between my neck and spine. Pain radiated from the spot he struck assaulting my lumbar, but with my adrenaline flowing and the Sun Gate pumping me up I shook off the hit only stumbling forward. It took me moments to regain my balance, turning on my heels I clacked off the ground and rushed him once more. I took to the air once again leaping two maybe three feet up, I spun and lashed out with an aerial round house only for him to duck under my offense. Before I could recover, let alone land, he did a spin of his own, depositing the heel of his foot into the wall I had erected with my arms. The power behind the kick knocked me off center sending me into a back pedal as soon as my feet touched the ground. His movements were downright electric as I didn't even have time to take a breath as he was already in my orbit. The marksman spun once more but this time he lowered his center trying to strike with a low kick, but in response I swung my leg forward then back like a pendulum, using my heel to check him back his foot. This led to a stalemate of sorts, but only initially as my leg began to tremble and inch forward, my opponent was physically stronger than me. Quickly I laid down snake seal before I let him sweep my foot through, scooping me like ice cream, I was in the air completely upended but this led me to putting down the last seal, the bird.

*KAGE NO KOGEN*

I was able to use his momentum and get myself completely upside down before planting my arms and pushing outward in a bid to springboard myself off of the newly formed platform and higher into the air. My resourcefulness made it so I could retreat from his close range assault for the moment, in the air he couldn't get me... This was a boneheaded miscalculation on my part as he grabbed his pistol and took aim. As I, the proverbial fish in the barrel, hurdled through the air I sealed once more.

*KAGE NO KOGEN*

My feet touched the platform first, I allowed my knees to bend absorbing the shockwave of the landing before I violently pushed off allowing my body to turn into a human torpedo as I tore through the air. I was inside my mind as I descended I couldn't hear the bullets being fired but I knew they had my name on them. Everything in the world went white as only myself and the marksman existed in this moment. There was one thought plastered across the walls of my skull, it was the key to unlocking the last vestige of my hidden power, I made a dream out of the mist.

"BEST IN THE WORLD!"

*KOCHIKU! MISUGETO*
(Construct! Mist Gate!)

I hit the ground running as the amber flames that had blazed all around me were extinguished and in their stead was a cloak of shimmering violet. The cloak distorted my movements giving them a sort of ethereal vibrancy. Using that to my advantage I dashed from side to side using not only the mercurial nature of the Mist Gate but erratic economy of movement. I could see the steam coming from the mouth of his gun, the way the chamber recoiled back as he shot at me, his moves or rather his aiming was slow and deliberate, but for naught as he hit nothing but stone, dirt, and air. Knowing that I was coming the marksman twirled his pistols on his index fingers and had them positioned so their butts were now facing outward, holding them out wide and to the side as if they were daggers. We silently agreed that this fight would be settled in the realm of CQC.

As I got within range I could see his feet turn out ever so slightly indicating he was going to go for another roundhouse. Closing in I didn't get low until the very last moment possible, rolling underneath his spinning heel kick, I grasped the earth to stop my rotational momentum and bounced back off the ground using my hands and feet. I went in like a cannonball leaning in with my shoulder for a flying shoulder block but he was too agile simply side stepping me. He spun once more but positioned his arms so one was raised above his head, using the centrifugal transference of his spin he brought it down fast clipping my shoulder. The force of the blow caused me to hunch over some which in turn led to his foot finally greeting my face as he kicked me back to an upright position. The clicking of my jaw was accompanied by me staggering backward, but the Howling Voice guild member wasn't done spinning and winning. He went into another pirouette but after taking that shot I had the move scouted, catching his hammer pistol whip with soft hands and a firm grip. The assassin twirled the pistol on his free hand fixing to put a slug in my chest, but I could see it play out before it happened. Impelling my knee upward toward the assassin's hand I managed to slam his hand into his chest pinning it there, he could fire and he'd shoot up through knee cap, probably getting a big chunk, but into his chest.

The longer we were in a stalemate the worse the situation got for me. It was taking everything to stand on equal footing with him in what was essentially my competitive advantage, not only that but my stamina was not infinite. This is the moment where I had made up my mind, there was only one way to win this fight and it required me to adopt an entirely new kind of offense.

I jumped up letting go of the hand the marksman tried to pistol whip me with as I drove my free foot into his chest, knocking him back and bounding off him I planted my hands on the ground and shot myself up. At this point he had already recovered bringing his pistols together to shoot at me again, but I dipped low and dashed at him once more. I leaned to my left and cut to my right juking his aim as I stopped so I could make myself parallel with his outside shoulder. Wresting my hand atop I continued to run whilst gripping, using him as a human pivot I was now up and perpendicular to the ground as I coiled around him like a horse shoe as I managed to lock his head underneath my arm pit. Not wasting a second once I got my foot tapped the ground I swung my leg back and forth as I fell back using the momentum to spike the skull of the marksman straight into the ground.

DDT

The masked gunman's head bounced off the mean streets of the  Uchiha district as his body became a lightning rod of anguish. I could hear the thud of his body as it toppled over onto the pavement. Kipping myself up I got up dropping back into a defensive crouch unsure if my finisher had done the job and put him down for the count. I watched him lying their motionless it seemed like a minute but in reality it was two and nine-tenths of a second before he sat up. He craned his head from side to side as the tendons and muscles snapped away their stiffness, it was like watching someone wake up in the morning. He rose to his feet turning around to reveal his bloody visage, between the crimson soaked turban and his bloodied countenance he looked more like the walking dead, yet his outward appearance was more of a visceral depiction of my standing in this fight.

"You really stepped in it now ya idjit. To be honest you're really not much to look at but you fight good. I feel like I'm fighting a rabid animal, all piss and balls but no real brains. I hate pets though, my parents gave me a puppy once. Painted a target on its ribs and shot that garbage. What's your name, kid?" 

"Zell." I replied cautiously not really sure why he would ask my name after we just tried to beat the hell out of each other and still seemed primed to go for more. Before he continued he took off the turban and buried his face in it. After a few seconds he wrapped the turban back atop his face.

"Well Zell the point of my anecdote is the reason why I called you an idjit. I'm a killer, I make money killing people, and I don't do it for the money I do it because I was the kind of kid that liked killing puppies. That's why you've stepped in it because I can see it in your eyes, you don't have what it takes to kill me or save the daughter of the demon. Maybe a couple of years in the show and some seasoning then you'd have had a shot at cultivating that wild side into a killer instinct, but I can see that this is all you are."

Finishing his thoughts I assumed it was my turn to say stuff back. I wasn't good at smack talk but in the moment, well if you felt you were about to die wouldn't you want to go out defiantly saying some awesome stuff?

"What's your name, kid." I added emphasis to the word 'kid' seeking to rile him up a little, but instead he only reached into his shirt and grabbed a cancer stick. He put it in his mouth and put his pistol to its tip, with very fine chakra control he got the the gun to spark at its nozzle and light to cigarette. He took a solemn puff before he answered,

"I am Ara of the Howling Voice Guild. Now that I've told you my name that's another reason in the ever growing list to end your life."

"Well Ara I'm the kind of kid who used a net to catch butterflies, the kind of kid whose mother was their best friend growing up. Those factoids are going to make you the laughing stock of hell because this is the kind of kid who is going to kill you today."

He was right I didn't have what it took to kill him but that was before Jericho, before Natsu, and before Rakiyo showed me the truth. I wouldn't kill anyone that got in my way but I would kill a monster like Ara without batting an eye.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2014)

*Posted on phone. Please forgive any grammar errors!*

_Thorn of the Houki, Part 28_

If a direct hit from a duo of creatures of hatred simultaneously could be summed up into words, Ren would have likely aptly described them as 'excruciatingly uncomfortable'. However, as he found himself with two claws tearing and digging through the flesh of his chest, the only sound he could make even vaguely resembling even the syllable of a word was a feverish roar of pain. He wasn't even sure if the wound itself was that bad - the sensation was much the same as his brief skirmish with the kunoichi earlier. An amplified pain.

"Impressive that you managed to survive that," Gin commented, rising from the ground unsteadily. 

Ren slid back, just barely managing to retain his footing long enough to bring his centre of gravity back. His body, already charged with electricity, was practically in a spasm of adrenaline at this point. His eyes quickly flew down to look at the wound - a mildly deep gash, though hardly the visceral wound it had felt like at first - then at Tanaka in the faint distance, and finally back at the silver haired man. "Shouldn't you be more worried about your partner over there? He looks like he's bleeding out," he panted.

No response came. His quips and taunts fell upon deaf ears; perhaps Gin believed his partner was okay, perhaps he was too pained by exhaustion to have heard the Houki or perhaps the rage of the vengeful spirits had leaked into him. Either way, the man made no mannerism which showed any inclination of acknowledgement, and simply lurched forward with a twitch-like movement. The revenants surged forward. Ren's feet shuffled on the cold ground, carrying him back with a body flicker, and for a moment it looked as if he'd outpaced his attackers. Retrieving his fallen sword from behind him, the Chūnin made for a second shunshin and rushed back straight towards Gin for a counter-attack. The revenants were fast, but he was faster. He was confident on that much, at least. 

And then the revenants opened their mouths, viscous saliva of purples and reds seeping from rotten teeth as they did so. Gin splayed his arms out, like the conductor of an orchestra and whispered something under his breath as the tip of Ren's sword neared him.

Ren felt his ear drums shatter. The sound had been scarce more than a whisper at first, but gradually crescendoed until it became a symphony of screams inside his ears. The Houki stopped in his lunge, felt the pain in his head sharpen, and dropped to one knee. "_Shit, what the hell is this?_" His mind tried to frantically reorder itself in the hurricane of wailing, but his body had numbed itself. He cursed at himself inside his head. Perfect timing, for this sound jutsu to land at the exact moment his body got hit with the after-effects of redan. 

Even now, he could feel his senses shutting down. His sight grew dim. Vivid images blurred, and blurred images slowly gave way to darkness. His body numbed, to the point where the gash in his chest from earlier was now little more than a dull pain. Even the screeching of the revenants had diminished to a light, though pervasive, ringing. 

Gin stumbled over unsteadily, producing a kunai from his pocket. "You rely too much on your speed, kid," he panted, taking another step, "you were too _confident_." Ren craned his neck upwards, with great effort, and gave a grunt. He tried to resist, to get back up again, but only ended up exerting more energy than he had left and collapsed onto his other knee too.

The missing-nin regarded the boy carefully. It would have been easier and safer for him to just let the revenants get to him, but this was something he wanted the personal satisfaction of doing. The brat who'd killed Nari, possibly got his best friend killed and who bore so much resemblance to the woman who'd turned everything to shit in the first place. Slowly, he raised the knife with the two of his hands, angling it over the back of the Ren's neck with his shaky vision.

He plunged, and at that very instant, lightning fell.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 5, 2014)

*Rosuto & Hanekawa.*

A flash of steel crossed the midnight dark. Upon such action, after the resounding noise of cleaved flesh and grunting pain. A man had dropped to the ground and began to choke on his own blood. Towering above him was a masked enigma, crimson eye staring down at the body whom thought that he had achieved immortality. Upon the dead man's neck was the emblem, the insignia of a Jashin's cult. As the image began to spread a feline stood next to him, her eyes and his witnessing the carnage of the many whom had fallen to despair by their hand. Hadn't for the ability of this creature he partnered he wouldn't have achieved such feat. His blade twirled several times withing his palm, as he rose his arm simultaneously before ushering a quick swing, the blood that drenched the steel had splattered across the earth beneath his heel. As the feline began to smoother herself with the residual energy the rest exuded, devouring their power until the had finally lost consciousness and died. 

Her mouth opened as their energy began to surge from their bodies in an indigo flame, directing themselves to her, while she simply flavored their strength with glee on her eyes. Upon finishing, her hand placed itself upon her lips, while he smile, devilish as it was, adorned her lips ever so gracefully. Rosuto merely stared at her as she feed from human energy, almost to say she was eating the other person's soul. 

"Thanks for the meal~" 

Hanekawa, also known to Rosuto as Kurogane turned and witnessed him glancing at her direction. His crimson eye faded into obscurity, to be replaced by the glimmer of blue. His original hue, his stare menacing as ever. Yet soothing, as facade? No, merely his focus veiling any residual emotions he would normally exude throughout such a deed. But his determination made this simple, it made it just. And mattered not how many fell under his heel, he would do it with the utmost calm. The feline's smile grew upon noticing her masters eyes placed upon her. As if she was placing a spectacle he merely stood without ushering a word. 

"Did that entice you? I'd say, you human have a rather odd sense of taste."

Rosuto eye narrowed and he turned towards the now, body of an immortal. He had managed, along side his summon, to strip such write long enough for them to be mortal once more. With ease, and daring they fell like flies upon the earth without even noting that he and his feline partner had already a counter-measure to their power. Without it, it was merely up to skill, which he fortunately had the upper hand in. The feline began to pace towards her master, knelt towards the body and with her elongated nails she snipped the necklace and placed it among the many she held upon a pouch.

"That counts the 6th in a row. Well done, Rosuto. As expected from my master. The next one is located north-east from this location. Are we gonna pursuit or are we pulling back to Eien Machi?"

"Yeah, let's head back. There's no point in causing a riot. Firstly we have to make our presence known among them, although we're working under the Pope's veil, we can't rely entirely on his guise. Placing this mask will only help elude them. Taking the ones in closer proximity will only enhance the rumor of Eien Machi's protectors expanding their eye. While simultaneously spreading the rumor that there's one out there that is able to take out even immortals."

"Impeccable thinking. Maybe there's a hole or two in there, but the premise seems to be fairly stable. Now that we're heading back we could begin preparations for the next plan? I'd rather we just sit around for a bit. I maybe a feline, but I'd like to stop and take a shower once in a while. "

His eyes locked on her amber hue ones. Maybe she was right. The world had shifted so drastically and unlike before, he wasn't a lone force. He had allies, and powerful ones at that. He wasn't immune, if anything these allies are but a symbol that tells him that he should be careful. Immortals gathered into a single unity praising a demonic god? What purpose does this hold and what purpose other than a hired sword did her had in this ordeal? He found it hard to believe that the Pope of Jashin himself would do so much for a mere boy like him. Although it pained Rosuto to believe, he wasn't nearly as powerful as he would think. But then again, he would meet a group that would aid him, he wasn't a lone force. 

"Thinking to much again, Rosuto. I can hear them bellow." 

"Sorry... Good work, Kurogane. Let's head back. At this point, we can afford a little rest." 

His feet guided him towards the distance heading to the village. Now what would become of this duo? He thought, with such an outstanding force at his palm he would need to be wary, if the information of this creature filters again it would most likely cause an uproar. Kurogane... Hanekawa, Tsubasa was diamond. She had more value to the world than what could be visibly apparent. And with the scroll at his possession, it would be the call of the many once more. But it mattered not what came to him. He would way the off one by one. He wouldn't allow another one to be taken from him again.


----------



## Hollow (Dec 5, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Personal Arc: Chapter I*


_To Look and Not See VII_

_I ran. My legs were so tired but I had to keep going or it?or it would catch up! Every time I slowed down, even if it was just a little bit, I could feel it?s breath on the back of my neck, telling me of what would happen if it caught up to me. No. I had to keep going. Only the force of a rough push, sending me flying into the ground, gave my lungs a chance to catch up. However, even as my entire body cried in pain I forced it to get up and keep going, fear my only fuel. 

But that same fear completely disappeared when I looked up and saw what lied just a few feet away from me. Fear, shock, panic?everything went away as soon as my eyes lay on the body and though I tried so hard to choke the word, it still flowed as if what lay in front of me wasn?t a body mutilated beyond recognition. 

?Mama.?

I heard it, my lips moved, I felt it leave and it was my voice who said it. Yet it sounded strange to my mind. Because?that?that thing?wasn?t my mama. The only thing covering the bluish white skin were some sort of weird marks, the clothes gone as if there could be no dignity yet the legs were crossed, hiding the more private areas. The hands were bound together and resting on the body?s lap. The head?there was no head?it had been replaced by a fox?s instead, the animal?s part painted dark red with wide open dry?dead eyes surrounded by black liner. 

That wasn?t mama. That couldn?t be mama.

Still, the more I thought the more the whole scene screamed her name at me in a deafening. The voice so loud it made my heart beat faster than a bird?s, my mind bleed. I couldn?t stand it! My hands moved up to cover my ears and my eyes shut tight even though thick tears already blurred my sight. I was desperate for it to stop, for everything to stop! But it wouldn?t!_

*?Yuuko!?*

The girl woke up with a slap to her cheek, her throat burning, her cheeks drenched in salty tears and her mouth wide open?the scream she had been heard was her own. Through tearful purple eyes she saw Tora-sensei leaning down over her with a deeply worried expression in her face. The hand that had slapped Yuuko still lay frozen in the air, the remaining gripping her shoulder as if she had been shaking her. ?Wake up,? sensei?s voice was softer now, underlined with supplication.

Slowly, with her teacher?s help, Yuuko sat down on the hospital bed and looked around. Everything was way too white and bright but at least she had a room for herself. Had it?had everything after the car crash been a dream. Afraid but in need of an answer, she lifted the thin sheet and pulled the hospital gown until it revealed her bandaged left tight. She looked at Tora again and her face contorted weirdly as she tried in vain not to just break down crying. She could see sensei?s expression mirror hers right before being pulled into a tight hug from the young woman. ?I?m so sorry.?

Thick tears managed to escape through her tightly closed eyes and she sobbed uncontrollably but, thankfully for her bruised throat, she managed to contain her screaming as weird strangled sounds escaped through her lips instead. 

?Your dad called the farm when you didn?t show up the next day,? Tora explained between her own sobs. ?Thank god it didn?t take long to find you two but you were hanging on by a thread?they had to give you a blood transfusion because of the wound on your leg and you had a concussion and?and?? The hug tightened and sensei grew silent as if it was too hard to continue. Yuuko held on just as desperately. 

?M-ma?? She couldn?t phrase it properly but she had to know. They hadn?t left her there had they? The woods were too cold.

?We brought her home,? Tora quickly assured her, combing her dirty, messy hair. ?You?ll need to stay here in the hospital for some time, the doctor wants to monitor your condition and an inspector from Konoha will be coming. I?ve been told by the Raikage-sama that he?s dealt with other?cases like these. He?ll probably want to speak with you.?

Yuuko nodded. She wanted to ask about everything else but she was tired even after having just woken up. Tora-sensei also kept silent, holding her for the rest of her time with the girl. The girl suspected she would?ve fought off the entire horde of nurses and would have just slept right there if Yuuko hadn?t said she was tired. 

The next couple of days were a blur for the broken hearted girl. Everyone was extremely doting and kind to her but any gesture or word fell empty in front of Yuuko. Any food placed in front of her looked a lot better than what she knew to be the standard for hospital meals yet she had to force herself to put something in her mouth, and even then it was too little. Every time she closed her eyes, the scene of the woods replayed behind her lids over and over again until, eventually, she stopped sleeping altogether until her body forced her to shut down out of pure exhaustion. She hadn?t cried or screamed again, she simply stood alive without living.

After just a couple of days, her once well fleshed out body had grown unhealthily thin, accentuating the dark purple shadows underneath her shallow, haunted eyes. She just lay in the bed the entire day, looking at the empty wall in front of her bed. Only nodding if people spoke to her while not really listening. It was this depressed scene Jericho saw when he entered the hospital room number 143. More specifically, Yuuko Shinohara?s room.

Most like with everyone else, she merely tilted her head in complete disinterest. 

Jericho brought his half smoked cigarette to his lips and took a deep breath in as he took the girl?s appearance into consideration. She looked like shit but he had dealt with far worse.​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 5, 2014)

*Rindou Hyakka*
Down with the false god! IIII ? Liquid Time: Date with a Kumo Shinobi!? II
​

Rindou smiles at Yuuko, letting off a quiet sigh, ?See here sweetheart, you're too cute to lie to.? She takes a bite of her...whatever she ordered, she couldn't even remember anymore.  ?Y'see, by telling you about myself, you might have insight for your own actions.? she looks at Yuuko's eyes, focusing hard to attempt memorize the color and the detail.  ?Tell your Mother...that it's your life, you can choose what to do with your life.  As a shinobi...you have to make those decisions in a split second.  Trust me on that one, at your age, I was nothing more than a civilian, due to a decision that I made that allowed my sensei to weaken a Kiri shinobi enough to get the squad out of there.? Rindou's smile falters for a moment, ?You see, that's how I lost my eye and became a hero.   We were like trapped rats, all four of us had been wounded...See, this Hozuki came forward towards us, and I charged him, knowing full well I wasn't strong enough when Sensei couldn't handle him...He used a water bullet and bang...? she points at her eyepatch, hand gestured like a gun, then flicking it upward.

?Shot me right in the eye.  Tore right through and struck my brain.  Since then, well, I have a hard time recognizing people by sight.  I can't remember people by their faces, so if you ever see me on the streets, talk to me Sweetheart.  That way I will know it's you.? She allows a single tear to well up in her eye, abruptly wiping it away.  ?We're going to walk the city next, little lady.  Whatever sounds fun we'll do.? she grins, ?Unless you'd rather see a movie.? she continues eating, ?We can go see some of the sights, do anything that sounds fun and then get some ice cream, how's that??

Her eating slows down until she can't eat any more, ?I'll tell you what, if you don't want to do the mission, then I'll stand by your decision, whatever you do I'll support.  I can see the strength in you Yuuko.? she pays for both the meals and stands when Yuuko is finished.  ?Now Sweetheart, where should we go?? she holds the younger kunoichi's hand for security because she doesn't have her Cheetah around to help guide her, she relies on Yuuko's eyes and movements.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
The Reunion Episode II
Bad News Bear*

"Hisashi..."

My jaw just about dropped as I felt the morose energy of woe become sapped away by a maven of exhilaration. I should probably back up a little shouldn't I? Let me see if I can do this in under thirty words... Ok so I got shot in the head and transported to an inter-dimensional subspace that's a whited out room called the White Hot Room. Fought a masked monster got the Sun Gate then voluntarily went back to understand my power. End up fighting a homicidal clown then saved by Hisashi, but wait the clown is like his great great great great grandpa, and damn I used up so many words saying great that many times as well as this musing. Whatever fuck a word count. Me and Hisashi basically went to hell and back with each other but this was the first time we were actually meeting in person so to speak. I mean I knew he was a real person, when Natsu told me he was my dad and that Jericho had kept us apart for my entire life the person I was going to was Hisashi. As things stood right now he was probably the only person in the world I could trust. The bond we forged in the White Hot Room made us blood brothers, and hell we looked alike so it wouldn't surprise me if he was my cousin or something. I have an entire other half to my family tree that I didn't know existed until a week ago after all.

Still despite the fact he was actually here in front of me I couldn't believe it, and I didn't really say anything. Yuuko broke in before I could but it wasn't annoying or anything. She really was a swell gal as she rushed off to get lunch for us before we got on the train. Suffice to say that of course that act of kindness might as well have been an invitation for my heart to go pitter patter. I really had a problem with women, I graduated from not being able to talk in front of a cutie to falling in love whenever I saw one. There was definitely some kind of Freudian psychological disposition I was self-aware of but unable to do anything about. But she definitely was looking at me though, she looked at me longer and harder than she did at Hisashi. It didn't really dawn on me that I fit the description of our target and that was why, I preferred deluding myself. 

In a blink and you miss it moment Yuuko was gone and back, she must have run and she was obviously really fast. I wasn't sure if this was indicative of her actual speed or the fact that she was able to tap into some toon force life hack that gave her super speed. Either way it didn't leave a lot of time to talk to my bro, nor did it give me a lot of time to watch her softer sides bounce... yea I'm being perverted but damnit I'm 15 and never so much as touched a boob let alone kissed a girl. Anyway embarrassing life admissions aside our team leader took the lead in finding empty seats for us and briefing us. Obviously I didn't really care about finding some lothario who was apart of the argent haired master race. 

“I’m sure you’ve noticed him before, will be following us all the time and we only need to point out the culprit for our mission to be complete."

Now this was a premise I wasn't really comfortable with. We had to point some horny kid out then this guy was going to do what exactly? I know it was apart of the shinobi life but this wasn't necessarily a situation where morality was flexible, at least not to me. I don't want to make it seem like I was taking a step back but I wasn't going to be an accomplice to the murder of a seemingly innocent person.

"Wait can we pause for a second Yuuko, I'm not really comfortable with someone I don't know following me. That's crazy and I know crazy, my mom never let me walk to school and when she finally relented she would hide behind the trees and bushes. This guy isn't my mother and the premise of an old guy following us so he can probably kill some kid, that's way too creepy. Sounds like bad news pedo bear to me really."

I used the anecdote of my mom, however embarrassing it may seem, to get the point across. I wasn't ok with an adult tailing us to do something dubious, sure if he were a higher ranking shinobi it would be fine but we didn't know this other guy. I looked over at Hisashi, we still hadn't gotten time to catch up but we were on the job right now and I didn't want to alienate Yuuko by focusing too much on Hisashi. What I really wanted was for him to agree with me right about now though.

"I'm not exactly sure what I'm suggesting, but I guess what I'm asking is if you guys really are ok doing all the leg work so this guy can probably murder our target. I think of this guy just apologizes to the girl we can resolve all of this peacefully, right Hisashi?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 8, 2014)

*Liquid Time - Before Main Timeline*

_Thorn of the Houki, Part 29_












A foreboding rumble shook the room. The ceiling exploded. Brickwork rained; the thunderous pitter patter subdued completely by the sound of actual thunder. Almost like a scene from Jashinist myth itself, a pillar of lightning erupted downwards, searing into Gin's hand moments before he could finally finish Ren off. The missing-nin cursed under his breath and instantly retreated backwards as the last of the lightning fell, tearing the ground apart in the wake of its power. The familiar aroma of smoke and the pungent waft of burned flesh invaded Gin's nostrils - the skin and flesh of his right hand had been completely burned away by the thunderstrike, revealing patches of bloody liquified bone. However, despite the pain, Gin's attention was not focused on the hand, but instead the silhouette beginning to take shape through the smoke. 

He was already tall, but the distinctive gravitas and aura of power which he seemed to radiate made him look even larger than he was. Simultaneously as he emerged through the veil, the coat of lightning began to fade away as well. He was dressed in a set of robes, white as the first fresh snow in winter. It was trimmed with a brilliant gold at the edges, with a high collared open cloak draping over his upper body and a somewhat ostentatious looking pauldron strapped to his right shoulder. He had long dark hair, tied back into a somewhat neat-looking ponytail, and a set of deep blue eyes. Much like him, they radiated a sense of power, as if everything which fell before his sight would crumble, be it object or man. 

A frosty chill ran up Gin's back and he jumped back, alarmed. He instinctively tried to gulp, but found the saliva wedging itself inside his throat, as if he'd just swallowed a piece of rock. "Raigaa Houki..." He let the words fall out slowly. There was a certain pensiveness and disbelief in his voice, matched with an equally awestruck expression on his face. 

Raigaa paused and brought his eyes towards Gin, seemingly acknowledging him for the first time. Even his voice exuberated power; the deep bass-filled sound carrying throughout the entire room. "Is my daughter here?" he asked with a complete nonchalance. It was clear that he cared particularly little for the small silver haired man backing away before him like a small rat, and neither did he care for his unconscious son behind him.

"Your daughter?" Gin frowned, momentarily confused by the sudden - almost random - question asked by the head of the Houki Clan. He had been sure that the man would try to attack him immediately and yet, Raigaa appeared to have no intention of enacting any violence whatsoever. "You mean Lin Houki?" he asked, once he'd recovered. 

A heavy, irritated sigh was given. It was the sigh of someone with no patience, and of someone who wasn't used to being asked questions. "_Yes_, you imbecile," he replied curtly. He stepped forward and asked again: "Have you seen her?" Raigaa made sure to enunciate each syllable of each word.

"Why do you want to know?" Gin asked pensively. He needed to keep the conversation going as long as possible - until he at least had enough time to figure something out or could try and summon up a third revenant. This was a precarious situation, and he couldn't afford to act rashly.

"Your stalling tactics are meaningless. If you do not tell me, I'll simply kill you where you stand," Raigaa stated bluntly, placing a firm hand on the sword handle strapped around his waist. 

"Shit..." He muttered under his breath. It was just his luck that he was stuck with the one Houki in the entire family who didn't waste time with idle banter or trash talking. Gin quickly shook his head. "No, I haven't seen her. She hasn't been here since we smuggled her into Iwagakure," he stated cautiously.

Raigaa gave a slow nod, as if this was the answer that he had been expecting. "Very well," he said, then began to draw the sword from its sheath. 

Gin backed away at the sight of the metal, his eyes continuously flickering between the Houki, his sword and Tanaka's body laid down just behind Ren. "H-hey, I already told you everything!" he shouted. 

Raigaa raised an eyebrow, giving a sardonic smirk at the missing-nin. Such instances of unsightliness brought a somewhat sadistic amusement to him. "I never said I wouldn't kill you if you did now, did I? I just said I'd kill you on the spot if you didn't tell me." The blade flew out from the sheath and the head of the Houki clan took a stride forward. Gin tried to move back, tried to avoid the inevitable lunge and - for a moment - he'd thought he'd done it. And then he felt cold steel running through him, the warmness of his own blood flowing down his chest and it soaking through the fabric of his trousers. He opened his mouth to speak but with a powerful pull, Raigaa removed the sword and immediately cut him off.


----------



## Hero (Dec 8, 2014)

*Chase Your Dreams*
Part 2 

Takashi looked around the lobby of the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy and was completely stunned at it's grandeur. He had never been somewhere so fancy in his entire life. The floors were made out of marble that shined like pearls. Lining the hallway on each side all the way to the front desk were statues of great medical ninja including his idol Tsunade. However unlike the other statues that were positioned along the wall, Tsunade's was placed right behind the circulation desk front and center so that anyone who entered the academy can admire the pioneer herself in all her magnificence.

Takashi stood at the front desk waiting to be helped. He had been standing there for about 6 minutes and no one had showed up. It was really starting to kill the light mood he had earlier and it was such a shame that his big day isn't turning out to be exactly picture perfect. To occupy his time, Takashi began to let his eyes wander for a bit. On the wall ahead and diagonal to his left, there was a series of paintings that showed past students that enrolled at Sakura's Medical Academy and the current crop. "Edie Nakano...that last name sounds familiar." Takashi whispered quietly to himself.
"If you've heard that name, it's probably because her rich bastard of a father screwed you over." came an irritated voice from one of the branching off hallways. 

Takashi startled by the voice that answered him, started to swirl around in all directions. Quickly his eyes darted left and right scanning the corridors until he finally found the source of the voice belonging to a woman. The the lady was not in healthy shape at all and had to weigh at least 250 pounds according to Takashi's estimates. If the woman had a higher vertical, maybe the heavy weight would have been acceptable, but she was only 5'3 at best and her legs were screaming for a break. The lady had orange hair piled on top of her head in a sloppy bun that wasn't cute in the slightest or even professional. Her clothes were tight and every roll from the sea of flesh underneath her blouse could be seen. Takashi knew she was working a desk job and it could have been slow, but he couldn't help but wonder how could anyone let this happen to themselves.

"Hi, Ms...I'm here to take an entry exam. I wish to become a student at this academy." Takashi said politely while not trying to be stare at her perplexing figure. The woman plopped down at the desk and started tying on the computer. After a minute of typing, the woman paused and got up with a grunt to retrieve something that was printed from the printer. When she returned from the machine, she handed Takashi a huge stack of papers with a sly grin.
"Only 2% of applicants get into this academy, that's why our enrollment is so low. Now if you walk around this circulation desk, you'll find the elevators. Take the elevator up and go to room 228E. That's the testing room. Good luck."

When Takashi arrived to the testing room, he discovered that the room was small and probably only held 100 people. Despite its size, that didn't stop the room from being filled up to the brim with the only available seat left front center in front of the proctor. The boy rushed to his seat and organized his test on his desk to get ready. 
"Why are you late?" boomed a person in front of Takashi. The young man looked up shaking and saw that it was a masculine looking woman with pectorals larger than his.
"Well I..."
"Don't fucking care kid. I already explained the rules and it would kill me to state them again so use your commonsense to figure out what the rules would be. I'll have you know that I am the proctor of this exam and we are about to begin. Go." 

Takashi was stunned. Just like that, the exam began. He had no time to study, no time to collect his thoughts, no time to ask questions, absolutely nothing no preparation. The only thing written on the holographic dry erase board was an allowed time of 6 hours.
"Well..." Takashi muttered bitterly to himself "It's time to see how smart your really are."​


----------



## Bringer (Dec 9, 2014)

*What happened to us?*
1/4

How did they get like this? Is this world so desensitized to the point where they don't question the cruelties of the world? The unfortunate events that kills the innocence of children, and forces them to change into horrible vile things. A change that is necessary for them to survive, to keep going. There was once a glimmer of hope during the era of Naruto Uzamaki. The child of prophecy had united all five nations, and all his efforts had been for nothing. History repeated, bonds were severed, and the cycle of hatred continued. 

A couple who are very much in love is sent on a mission to gather information on an enemy village. This mission won't last days, weeks, months, but years. They had a chance, leave their daughter behind to grow without parents, or take her along with them. They chose the latter, and I'm sure that if they could go back they'd choose much differently. They tried to make the best of it, but every day they watched as their daughter was mistreated and abused by her peers. Truly a heart that was too kind for this world. They should've been better parents, they should've rejected the mission. However they were far too in to back out. Inside the enemies village posing as allies, they could freely use their talents to gather secrets without risk of being detected.

Until the day where their plan came crashing down. Word got out about their true intention. Years of keeping up their ruse ruined. By who, by their very own daughter. They were days away, no hours away of making their way back to their home, their heritage, their life, and all of that was thwarted by a certain girls big mouth. She didn't know any better, what would be the harm of telling the other children that she and her family would be leaving the village? After all, she'd say anything to get their attention, because all she wanted was to be acknowledged by her peers. 

Word traveled, and there the couple stood before the group that had caught them. Execution was in order, and as the prejudice people of the village had planned to off  the whimpering girl as well, a brave soul stood up. A elderly well respected head figure of the village. She cursed the people, called them what they were, nothing but monsters. Her parents were dead, and she was an orphan.. But was taken in by the very same woman who protected her.


----------



## Hollow (Dec 10, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Personal Arc: Chapter I*


_To Look and Not See VIII_

If anyone asked his opinion, Jericho would say with all honesty that he really didn?t know how to deal with kids. That said, he rubbed the back of his neck, ruffling his hair a bit, and pulled a chair so he could seat in front of the bed, eye to eye with the kid he currently had to deal with. According to the report handed to him, Yuuko Shinohara might have been present during the events that had taken her mother?s life away. That meant there was a small possibility she could describe the killer. 

Jericho had already taken a look at the corpse, confirming the theory that this was the same killer who had taken the life of a shinobi back in his village. The modus operandi was the exact same, he confirmed the idea himself. But knowing how the bastard dealt with his victims was a far cry from catching him and so he needed the help of a flimsy little girl. ?My name is Jericho, I?m a detective from the Konoha Police Department. I?m here to ask you some questions about your mother?s murder.?

A white cloud of smoke escaped his lips as the girl?s eyes finally turned towards his presence. She probably had a pretty eye color under normal circumstances but, at the moment, they were blood shot and wide open as if?as if she had forgotten about what had happened and his words brought her back to reality. Maybe he had been a bit rough with his words but Jericho didn?t have time to coddle some kid who had just learned monsters really do exist in the real world. He couldn?t care less if she was scarred or not as long as he got the killer.

"I was told you were found only a couple of feet away from your mother's corpse," Jericho began without a hint of mercy. "I need to know exactly how you got yourself there."

Silence. The girl just kept staring his way, her focus lost again. Jericho growled with impatience. "Listen kiddo, I don't know if anybody's told you but your mother isn't this perp's first victim. Other bodies have been found but this is the first one that's been reported outside of Konoha ," he spat the words loudly, his deep voice resounding probably even outside the room. "Your mother was special for the killer to go to these lengths to get to her. This is the first killing that looks premeditated. Now listen bub, if I was in your shoes I wouldn't sit there with a dopey vacant look on my face. I'd find someway to help catch the bastard that did this. Or did you not love your mother? It says here you're a genin but it looks like you were completely useless in terms of engaging the killer."

Jackpot. It wasn't much but her eyes looked clearer and they were now intensely focused on him, her mouth open to say something but he could only imagine what as the door to the room suddenly flew open. A woman, probably early twenties furiously made her way to him, her heels clicking hard against the floor with long copper hair trailing behind in a ponytail. If looks could kill, Jericho would be a dead man. 

"What the fuck do you think you're doing?!" She demanded, standing in front of the bed as if to protect the girl. He would think they were sisters if not for the incredible physical differences between them. "You think you can just walk in here and start asking her to relive such a nightmare without a care in the world? Do you have any fucking idea of what being considerate means?!"

Jericho just kept his place in the chair, his expression unchanged and cigarette still in his mouth. If he was truthful with himself, the woman kind of scared him with that whole scornful she-demon bitch thing she had going for her. You don't stand in the way of a protective woman without getting a couple of new scars. Nonetheless, raging war wasn't in his best interest at the moment. He already had his hands full with the girl. ?Well, I asked you a question kiddo. Did you love your mother and if you did why have you been useless from the jump??

The woman looked ready to tear him a new one but the girls voice had her freezing before she could put whatever evil plans had been brewing behind her eyes to action. ?Tora-sensei.? They looked at each other for some time before the woman, Tora, nodded and walked out. Not before giving him one last death glare though. Jericho half expected the girl to go back to being silent after her friend left but she sat up straighter on the bed and clasped her shaking hands on her lap. Her eyes wavered for sometime but she soon seemed to make her mind and dragged herself through the bed to sit right in front of him. The long haired man couldn?t help but notice she favored her left leg. ?It?s fine,? her attempt at assuring him when he wasn?t even worried was humorous. 

?It?it was scary,? she had barely began and the girl?s voice was already breaking. ?The killer it didn?t even seem human??

Passing a hand through his hair, Jericho sighed. He couldn?t care less if she was afraid of the murder or not, there were details he wanted to know. ?Tell me exactly what happened before, during and after the encounter.?​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 10, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Personal Arc: Chapter I*


_To Look and Not See XIX_

?M-ma?ma and I went to visit a farm to get supplies for our restaurant, we were in an accident on the way back. Mama was going really fast and-?

?Why?? Jericho abruptly stopped her, causing the girl to look at him in surprise, apparently not really getting where his question comes from. ?Why was your mother going fast, was she born with a lead foot?? He explained.

?What?? She looked lost for a second before clearing her throat and proceeding. ?On the way back we stopped at the inn and mama saw something that scared her, she rushed me to the car and we left at full speed. We crashed an hour or so later and that?s when it all happened.? Her lips trembled and voice shook. She wasn?t ready, everything in her appearance screamed that she wasn?t ready to explain what happened yet but he had to keep pushing. He had to get to the bottom of the well.

?What was it that scared her?? He insisted, leaning forward with interest. He took the burnt out cigarette from his mouth and threw it at the trash bin near the door, quickly replacing it with a new stick.

?I don?t know. She kept me from seeing it the whole time. I guess it was the?it,? she licked her lips and took a deep breath. ?I woke up alone in the truck and I followed the sounds into the woods and there?I?I?? This wouldn?t do, Jericho was going to have to intervene if he didn?t want her to go back to being a lifeless doll. She could do whatever the hell she wanted after he had his answers.

?And then you saw the killer, did you see anything that could help us identify him? Anything that stood out about him, scars, tattoos, maybe their clothes had a symbol of some sort?? He reached out and grabbed her shoulder, shaking her into reality again.

?It was tall and?it grinned widely but?dark?the shadows?? The words came out between large hiccups and he forcefully pulled his hand away when she reached for it, probably seeking support. Damn kid was weaker than an egg shell. He growled and got up, turning his back to her. 

Useless. A whole two days wasted because he had thought a fucking kid might prove herself useful. ?Your mother?? Jericho demanded roughly, his patience mostly gone. He had no time to waste on weaklings like the girl sobbing on the bed. 

?She was?she was already?? She couldn?t finish but he understood it perfectly well. Quickly, he began to make his way to the door. He no longer had business here.

?Thank you for your time, Shinohara-san.?

?Wait,? she begged but Jericho paid no mind and kept walking, only stopping when his hand was already reaching for the door knob, a crashing sound beckoning his attention. Behind him, a couple of feet away, the girl lay sprawled on the floor, a chair knocked over next to her. He stared at the scene, the thought of helping her far from his mind when curiosity ruled instead. ?Please, wait,? she begged, slowly lifting herself from the floor to try and catch up with him. ?You have to tell me?what you know.? Her voice fell mute on his ears though as his eyes stared at the leg she had been favoring earlier. Whatever wound she had had reopened and blood was quickly dampening her pajama pants.

?The information is confidential,? was the only thing he allowed to pass his lips before he turned and reached for the door knob again. 

*?Wait!?* Her voice was borderline hysteric now as she cried out to him and he couldn?t tell if the whole scene was pathetic or a display of strength (stupidity?) from her part. *?It?s my mama, you know? My mama!?* She growled like a wounded beast. *?Not some victim! My mama!?*

Jericho turned, looking at her from the corner of his eyes, hand still resting on the knob. Her pitiful frame lying there as she tried to clutch at the thread of reason to get some answers as to why this happened. Seeing how weak and helpless she was revealed something rather ironic to the detective, this meek girl had been stabbed, seen the abominable and gruesome demise of her mother, gone through an aggressive interview, yet she still had the strength of will to demand answers. It was endearing in the way cockroaches could survive a nuclear holocaust and truthfully it reminded Jericho of his nephew. Perhaps that flicker of the silver haired boy that he held dear to him, and knowing he had lost him forever that made Jericho relent. Maybe something within Yuuko resonated in the misanthropic detective and that broke through his icy demeanor. Whatever it was he had made a decision in that moment as he now locked eyes with her.

"What do you know about the Church of Jashin?"​


----------



## Hero (Dec 11, 2014)

*Chase Your Dreams*
Part 3

Takashi flipped open the exam booklet and started the test.



> Part 1: Circulatory & Respiratory System._20 minutes_





> 1. The right coronary artery divides to form the posterior interventricular artery and the ___ artery. A. Marginal
> B. LVC
> C. RVC
> D. LAD



"This is easy" Takashi thought to himself as he circled the letter* A*. Although the medical books the orphanage had were outdated and lacked new and upcoming medical research, they still contained valuable knowledge about the fundamentals which was key to crushing this test.



> 2. Angiotension can directly cause the release of ____ from the adrenal cortex.
> A. Renin
> B. Aldosterone
> C. Calcitonin
> D. Thyroxine


_
*B*_



> 3. Which of the following pulmonary term correlates with the definition: bronchospasm of the bronchial walls? A. Wheezes
> B. Rhonchi
> C. Stridor
> D. Pleural Rub


_*A*
_


> 4. What cell type secrets surfactant?
> A. Plasma cell
> B. Type I alveolar cell
> C. Type II alveolar cell
> D. Type III alveolar cell


_*C*
_


> 5. Which of the following is not generally caused by COPD?
> A. Pneumonia
> B. Right sided heart failure
> C. Headaches
> D. Cor pulmonale


*C*





> 6. Which of the following is not considered a COPD related disease?
> A. Bronchiectasis
> B. Bronchial asthma
> C. Bronchitis
> D. Bronchial hypotension


*D*



> 7. Blood flowing into the cardiac veins enters the _______ next.
> A. Coronary Sinus
> B. Left Ventricle
> C. Right Ventricle
> D. Left Atrium


*A*





> 8. If you are using a stethoscope and trying to detect the tricuspid valve which of the following would be the best location?
> A. Within 2 inches of the xyphoid process
> B. On the right side of the sternum
> C. On the left side of the sternum near the midpoint
> D. On the left side of the sternum near the midpoint of the sixth rib


*B*





> 9. Which of the following occurs during ventricular systole?
> A. Increased aortic pressure
> B. Increased ventricular volume
> C. Dup heart sound
> D. P wave


*A*




> 10. Which of the following occurs during ventricular diastole?
> A. Increased aortic pressure
> B. Increased ventricular volume
> C. Lub heart sound
> D. T wave


*B*




> 11. The innermost layer of a blood vessel is lined with _______ ______ cells
> A. Simple squamous
> B. Stratified squamous
> C. Simple cuboidal epithelium
> D. Stratified cuboidal epithelium


_
*A*_



> 12. Cardiac output is the product of ____ and ____.
> A. HR and Disastolic pressure
> B. HR and Stroke Volume
> C. HR and EF
> ...


*B*





> 13. Pulmonary edema is most like associated with a failing _____ _____.
> A. Right atrium
> B. Left atrium
> C. Right ventricle
> D. Left ventricle


*D*



> 14. Which of the following is the first branch off the aortic arch?
> A. Common carotid
> B. Brachiocephalic
> C. Right Subclavian
> D. Thoracic


*B*





> 15. The brachiocephalic artery divides to form the right common carotid and the ____ ____ artery.
> A. Left subclavian
> B. Right subclavian
> C. Left common carotid
> D. Right thoracic artery


*B*



> 16. Which of the following arteries creates the left spenic, hepatic and gastric arteries?
> A. Left sacral artery
> B. Celiac artery
> C. Suprarenal artery
> D. Phrenic artery


*B*



> 17. Which of the following is not considered a major branch off of the descending thoracic aorta?
> A. Mediastinal artery
> B. Renal artery
> C. Bronchial artery
> D. Posterior intercostals artery


*B*



> 18. Which of the following is not considered a major branch off of the abdominal aorta?
> A. Phrenic artery
> B. Common iliac artery
> C. Gonadal artery
> D. Mediastinal artery


*
D*



> 19. Which of the following is not considered a major branch off of the femoral artery?
> A. Superficial pudendal arteries
> B. Deep external pudendal arteries
> C. Superficial circumflex iliac artery
> D. Deep circumflex iliac artery


*D*



> 20. Which of the following is not considered a tributary of the portal vein?
> A. Inferior mesenteric vein
> B. Splenic vein
> C. Left gastric vein
> D. Subclavian vein


*D
*


> 21. Inside the cranial cavity the vertebral arteries form the ____ artery.
> A. Basilar
> B. Common Carotid
> C. MCA
> D. PCA


*
A*



> 22. Pulse pressure (pp) is considered the _____.
> A. Difference between the systolic and diastolic pressure
> B. The sum of the systolic and diastolic pressure
> C. The inverse of the blood pressure
> D. Half of the systolic pressure


*A*




> 23. _____ nerves can be found joining the SA and AV nodes in the heart.
> A. Accelerator
> B. Phrenic
> C. Thoracic
> D. Gastric


*A* Takashi wrote his circled the last answer before closing the test booklet. "That was a fucking breeze" Takashi said quietly to himself pleased with his performance, "I just hope the next section can push me to my limits."​


----------



## Cjones (Dec 11, 2014)

*Howling Voice Approaches: An Unexpected Target!*

?You?re going to kill me? Tsk, tsk, tsk, to think I just recently got promoted and my first field mission has me against a Lil' boy tryin' ter play 'ero.? Just complete disbelief in his mind, this kid who was basically a little pussy foot thought he even stood a minute chance against a real killer. The orange burn of his cigarette finally reached the butt after a long inhale that echoed with a light sizzle, discarding the end as he exhaled a steady stream of gray smoke. ?Done enough talking, I am an assassin, monologues isn?t 'eaven are thing and 'ell. There's also the bloody fact?? In his pause was the appearance of a shadow eclipsing his form? 

?Our target has a notoriously foul temper.? 

A massive orb of roaring flame barreled down ripping through the earth while leaving behind a charred crater in its wake, preparing to engulf and immolate its target. Arasutea held no concern in his eyes, focusing only a Zell, and suddenly a thunderclap sounded in the air and the ball of fire burst into wisps as it scattered into the air. Left behind was a bullet embedded in a scorching hole on the opposite path of her attack, along with a startled young girl who was shocked at the power of that one bullet. It was more than enough to cause the premature cancellation of her technique in its entirety.  

?Temper, temper. Thee must 'ave forgot? Somebody is watching, innit.? Since his arrival he was there only immediate focus. The sudden assault by this young member of Howling Voice caused a fatal error on the part of Konoha?s firecracker. The realization that she had somehow let it slip from her mind, the presence of the sniper. 

?Merda.? Marietta?s fist raced toward the ground hastily. 
(?Shit?)

*BANG*

A display of strength, a localized dishevelment of earth acted as a poorly constructed shield. The bullet that could have been shot from anywhere blasted through with no pause in moment, tossing Marietta as she fell back on bended knee from the tossing shards. Pain rain through her right arm, so immediately she tried to support it, a barely audible whimper escaping from her as she did. A huge chunk of the forearm was missing, blood seeping from out the wound and pouring down her hand.

?She almost took my arm off, but then.? The same sound broke her thoughts, like a drill the bullet tunneled into the earth just at her feet while she skid back and began to behind the building. Marietta slammed her back against the wall with baited breathe. They had her pinned down, but what made things worse was the fact that had separated Zell and she. This was only compounded with the fact that she had no clue where this sniper was. She could literally be anywhere in the village. Like a spoon against in a bowl she began grating her teeth in pure frustration. The fire in her eyes was like an uncontrollable furnace as she backed off the wall. 

?Nothing is just going to make me stand here.? 

_With Arasutea?_
?She ain't goin' anywhere, so I'll just put yew six feet under, then execute da 'eir. OK?" Ara spoke with the idea in his mind that this would be ending in just the next few minutes. So casual in his demeanor that he began reaching into his pockets, the rustling of metallic inside were revealed to be coins when he began tossing several in the palm of his hand. He placed two coins, one at a time, in between his forefinger and thumb before shooting them out his hand. Zell swerved right and left, then abruptly Ara spun to the side and fired a shot directly at his opponent. In a cloud of debris Zell was gone, jolting off at full speed, the aura of the mist gate surrounding him in its glory. Swiftly he closed in on his target, arm arched ready to deliver his trademark and hellacious Choujin Paunch, when.

*TING TING*

The initial shot ricocheted off both coins and the bullet zoomed scraped past Zell?s cheek, his eyes full of awe at the warmth that began to trickle down his chin. He found his face was eclipsed by the shadow of Ara?s leg, arched high in a diagonal. The hell of his foot ramming into Zell?s jaw, snapping his head sideways and along the ground. His hand scrapping the earth to stop his momentum. Ara stood just as before juggling the coins in his hand once again. 

?It ain?t even a real fight.? 


​


----------



## Kenju (Dec 11, 2014)

[- R E A P E R Code - ]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act XII)-
<"Death Is Always At My Side">


A battle begins, a surge of anger fills my veins and a in the next moment I find myself dual-wielding two kunai inmy hands, aiming to slice off Diarmu's throat in my charge. Though this attack is filled with many holes, there's no counterattack, only his body leaping into the air and and landing to my six. I know he's heading to grab the spear he'd just thrown behind me, so I move without hesitation, but...but..!!!

Something' hurls my way. Using instinct alone, I catch the object the size of a ball. 

"Th- This!!!!!"

My hands are washed in blood and my nerves become stone. What I just casually caught was Eita's half devoured head. This is disturbing..this is too disturbing, I can't-

As if to cease to quivering, Diarmu's yellow pierces cleanly through the head's center, digging through with little resistance. Yet I manage to pull the pieces of my sanity together at the last moment to leap backwards. He used head of my deceased comrade to shock me and leave me open for an attack. Of course, I hadn't come back unscathed, at the center of my chest is a painful leaking gap of blood. It isn't too too deep but I'm boggled and horrified at his sickening tactics.

Without any consideration, his shark-like face already appears before me, along with the spear coming to cut my throat. I have the ability to evade this simple strike, but I don't. And as consequence, the red-dripping spear slices my throat. 

"Cough...aghfkkf!! aghhhgg!!!!"

My body becomes on full alert from the lack of oxygen but there's nothing I can. I can only desperately scurry around the corpse-filled in agony. My eyes scatter while i attempt to hold back the escaping oxygen and blood. In my panic, I once again look at the reason I could not dodge that attack. Yes, Eita's head was still attached to the spear as shish-kabob, rendering my resistance to zero from the surprise. 

"For real? You're really disappointing, bitch. Even if I had used her head as a way to fuck with you, if you can't deal with this level of madness, you're best of dying like a dog. But I won't let you die so easily, so instead of taking of your head like yours I decided, I'll let you suffer for a bit,"

POW!

"AGH!!"

A sever kick to my right ribs causes blood to spew from my lips. Even as I'm losing life force, he isn't done letting off his malice. A stomp to my back, sends the sound of something cracking to my ears. Another foot to my gut knocks across the the red floor. Without any delay, more kicks mercilessly rain down on me. His legs and feet continue to pound away as if to forcibly shove a large bag of trash into the gutters.

"How about this then?"

He isn't done? Even as I'm hoping for this to be all over with, I find that Diarmu plants Eita's head ten feet infront of me. Directly revealing to me the horrors that I had let happen. In it's current state, it's indescribable, it doesn't even look like a face anymore but even as I tightly close my eyes, I can still picture her smiling face in my head!!! 

"Look!"

Every time I try to look away, Diarmu kicks my face. Eventually, I can only stare at it painfully. 

Death,

Aren't I suppose to be unaffected by that eventful occurrence? Even if I do look away, everywhere around the room is a devastated corpse. Death has always been at my side, so why am I so shaken now? Most likely, it's finally seeing the true colors of death displayed before me. These horrible, disgusting, vile colors have always been there but I haven't been able to see them. Death is an ugly ugly thing. Diarmu has most likely seen these colors all his life. So much that they're the only things that he can see. But I don't want to be a monster like him, so how do I get past this? It all got like this because I was reckless, because I didn't care about death, and didn't think it mattered, so this is the outcome I was given. I tried to look past the physical aspect of death and see the meaning and honor of it all, but this travesty in front of me is too much......Then...death too is important, no matter how hard I try to paint it, what's gone is gone. However, that does not mean I have to give in.....

I reach out for the answer, both literally and physically 

"S.H-A.F.T [Silent Honors - Armageddon's Fist Tyrant]",

My hand engulfed in a mass of purple mist............grabs the disgraced head of my fallen ally. As I expected, there's still chakra inside of the head, if that's the case, I can use S.H-A.F.T to heal myself. That's right, I was absorbing chakra from Eita's decapitated dead to save my own life, this was truly truly despicable, and there was no reason to excuse it.

Noticing the pitifulness of my actions, a loud laugh bellows from that red-haired demon, Diarmu,

"HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!! WHAT IS THIS SERIOUSLY?! HAHAHAAAHAHA!! I THOUGHT YOU WERE ONE OF THOSE RIGHTEOUS DO-GOODERS, SO I FELT EVEN MORE COMPELLED TO SHOVE THE GRUESOMNESS OF EVIL IN YOUR FACE, BUT THIS IS HOW IT IS!? HAHAHAHA!!! DO YOU KNOW HOW FUCKED UP THAT IS? YOU HYPOCRITE!"

As the wound along my throat closes, I'm finally able to speak.

"We of Silent Honors, will sacrifice our honor for what justice, and that in itself is our honor......However, there's no excuse for this. Even if my allies had been murdered and dishonored, I won't let myself use that as a crutch,"

Just as I began to rise from the pile of corpses, the pillar of resolve that supported me also began to stand tall. The monster, discontent from my survival of the madness he created, gives me a scornful expression.

Even so, I have decided I wouldn't just look away from the horrible things. I'll face every single one of them. I don't need to be afraid in order to be aware of death or other things,

".....Tch, I see so yo-"

"Silence!"

His switch is flipped, my single word causes Diarmu launch at with the intent to kill me in the most gruesome fashion. The challenge is accepted, resting the lifeless head on the ground, I soar like a shooting star to cut through this black endless void of space.

I wouldn't be given a second chance of his twisted mercy like before.

The _true_ battle against a monster began,
_
"The time for talk is over, only justice stands, Silent Honors!"_​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 11, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Personal Arc: Chapter I*


_To Look and Not See X_











Hidden deep within the Land of Lightning, Kumogakure is often the stage for some of the worst storms in the country. Days of wide blue skies and a scorching sun come rarely and are appreciated by the oddly tanned population. Yuuko herself enjoyed a good day of sun, usually sneaking out of the restaurant to spend the day sleeping under a tree or something, they?re carefree days filled with happiness.

This day, though, Yuuko looked up at the clear skies and thought to herself that it should be raining. If not for the reason it simply shouldn?t be sunny during such a sorrowful event, then because her mama loves rainy weather. Loves?Had loved. It was hard to remember she had to use the past tense now and the thought always came with a jab to her heart.

Looking at her mama?s grave with a broken heart and a pale, blank expression, her papa and grandpa standing right behind her, Yuuko had the sudden urge to scream and demand she go back in time and?do something. But screaming wouldn?t do anything, she had done enough of it back in the woods and her still hoarse voice proved it, so she pressed her trembling lips and clenched her hands, digging the nails into her palms. 

?It?s time Yuuko,? her grandpa?s calm voice sounded behind her, a warm hand on her shoulder, bringing her back to reality. 

?I?m staying,? she answered, not looking back. It was too soon to leave, mama would be lonely.

?Yuuko,? came a different voice, one that had sounded angry since the girl?s return from the hospital. Her papa?s. Much like she hadn?t been looking at his, he hadn?t once looked at her face. Yuuko knew why he was mad, he blamed her. But she couldn?t hold it against him, she blamed herself too. But when her answer came, it was somehow filled with anger instead of the regret she was actually drowned in.

?I?m staying.?

Footsteps, he had given up and left. Her papa had never been one to stand his ground, whether he was angry or not he usually just turned and left. Not like mama. Grandpa however, stayed behind and, for him, Yuuko could find gentler words. ?I?ll go back before dark.?

He sighed and then left, following his own son and leaving his granddaughter behind, alone. Tora would be there but she was out on a mission she hadn?t been allowed to skip since she procrastinated hard to practically live with Yuuko in the hospital. It didn?t matter though. She sat down in front of the dark, polished stone and just stared at it until the sun was setting and shivers ran down her bare arms from the cold. 

?See mama,? the words escaped before she even thought them, straight from her heart. ?That?s the difference between me being a shinobi or a civilian?if I was either of those, you?d still be alive.?

Only then did she get up, dusted her black dress and walked back. 

It was already dark when she entered the outside door that led directly into her house without passing through the restaurant, she couldn?t really go there yet, and she almost tripped over one of the boxes lying around. She didn?t pay any of them much mind until she found her papa and grandpa sitting in the living room, the latter with a heavy expression on his wrinkled old face.

?Sit down,? papa asked yet the girl didn?t move from the doorway, her eyes fixed on the wall ahead of her. They were probably going to shut down the restaurant, there was no way they could run it without mama after all, and Yuuko simply didn?t care. As horrible as it was, because that restaurant had been mama?s treasure, there was nothing the girl could do that would help it from sinking now. Papa growled in frustration and grandpa cleared his throat, a silent reminding for patience. 

?Yuuko-chan,? the old man was speaking in a much kinder voice than she had ever heard but it still wasn?t enough to get to him. ?Given what happened, we don?t think it?s good that you stay a shinobi??

?Drop the status or I?m disowning you,? papa growled again. This was enough to grab her attention and her eyes momentarily shifted to stare at the man. 

For a moment, Yuuko didn?t really feel like herself. Instead, it was like she was standing apart from the whole scene, merely watching. Papa took a step back under her annoyed glare and he looked both afraid and unsure of himself, as if he wasn?t still speaking to his own daughter. 

Anger boiled from deep within the girl, clashing with the mourning feelings in her heart that just wanted peace and quiet. She had considered quitting before, in the hospital, but every time she did she recalled the detective asking if she wanted to take a part in finding who did such a terrible thing to her mama. That was the memory that made her ire burn through her at the moment. ?No.? 

There was no space for arguing and both men knew it. It didn?t seem like they were expecting her to actually refuse?the same as mama back in the motel but mama had seemed almost happy then. Papa just looked a mix between annoyed and shocked. Turning her back to the room, the girl had every intention to go pack her stuff until she faced the boxes again and realized why they were there after all. Without a second thought, she passed right by them and left the house she had lived in all her life.

She had nowhere else to go so she simply returned to where her mama rested and sat down in front of it like she had done earlier, feeling as if she had never even left. If she closed her eyes tightly and she could imagine she hadn't. If she cleared her thoughts away, she could imagine she was still sitting in front of her mama in the motel, a somewhat awkward but pleasant silence between them. But the taste of her tears brought her right back and made her look at the carved name. 

It didn't matter that her eyesight was so blurry she couldn't look at it right. She could be blind and she would still see.​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 13, 2014)

*Chika Karite
Liquid time(Future)
I Hope It's Worth All the Wait/It's So Hard to Say Goodbye*












Big sister came to visit as a surprise, Akane and I had gotten along as soon as we met.  We had a lot in common, but still enough different to make it interesting.  I invited her inside, and we sat at the counter in the kitchen on stools, talking about everything new in our lives.  So much had happened since we last talked, it was atleast a year since the last time.  She was telling me about everything that she planned to do while she was up here in the north.  Suddenly a sharp pain, as if I was stabbed in the stomach overcame me.

The false pain started again, dammit, I thought I was done with that.  I can't show that weakness when someone else is around, I just can't.  But... “Ngh...” I cringed as a wave of pain echoed through my lower stomach.  I gave Akane a shaky smile, trying to hide what was going on.  I was listening to everything that had gone on with her and her life since we last saw each other.  But her speech slowed, and then stopped as tears pooled in my eyes and tapped the counter that we were talking next to.

“Wat wrong?”

“N-nothin, 'Kane.”

“Don' gimme dat.” She might have been the least intelligent around...but she could read me like a book.  I sat there, gritting my teeth as I grunted with another wave.

“Fine...ah...had a lil lad.  An this's cause o' it...But...” I bit my lip as I spoke, trying to keep myself from crying outright.  I had stood up to walk around and distract myself, but my knees buckled and I dropped roughly to my knees.  I think Akane had said something, but filled with emotion, I didn't hear. 

“Ah went through th mornin sickness, th pain, ah was ready, ah carried to full term...ah was so careful...thn ah lost im.  Dammit, e was born gone...h-he had less of a chance than ah did...” I felt tears stream down my face as I clawed at my stomach, I just stared blurrily at the kunoichi crouching in front of me, “Ah-ah...don't know what's wrong with me...” I sniff quietly, the snot in my nostril plugging it completely, I clenched my jaw, as my body trembled.  Never once have I felt this vulnerable.  I felt another wave of pain, “Th Chika ya know wasn' pposed ta live, if Kokuo wasn' round...she's all tha' keeps meh live.  So maybe it's wha' ah get fer defyin th odds.” I looked up at Akane, who wrapped her arms around my chest.

“Shhh...” She let off a quiet hushing noise that was very comforting, I grabbed her back, gripping my nails into her back as I closed my eyes, I started sobbing.  I felt weak and helpless in the other woman's arms, I knew she was the one person I could talk to the most.    She slowly rocked us back and forth, humming a swamp tune in a way that meant a lot to me.  We saw each other as sisters, and I was hiding all this from her.  Not even Kokuo was willing to mess with the situation.  I heard a quiet hiccup, then felt the other woman's body shake.  I felt her grip tighten, and I knew at that point...she was crying with me.  My grip tightened as one more wave shot through my body, I put my face into her hair as my depression overwhelmed, it was several minutes before anyone spoke.  I think the wild beast had been at a loss for words, for once.

“I-I...Don't regret it though...” I take multiple long breaths to calm myself.  I felt my head pounding, and my eyes burned.  My grip loosened lightly, “Ah was happy through the time ah had.  An now ah git ta be a shinobi again.” I see nothing but the red hair of Akane.  “Maybe we'll try again...after the wound isn't as fresh.  Y'know...maybe it won' appen again.” I pat the kunoichi on the back before pushing her away gently, to look in her red eyes, “Ah still don't know what's wrong with me.  All ah ever wanted was...a family of my own, one ta love with all mah heart, an that'd love me back.  Ah never had a mother or father...I was ostracized from th' village, all ah ever had was Ran.  Now... Ah got im, an you fer family.” I let off a shaky smile, tears coming back ever so lightly, my body's tremors were lightening.  “Ah have th' love of mah life, and mah feral big sister.” I embrace her by her shoulders, pulling her tight against me, “Ey, 'Kane?”

“Yup?” I loosened my grip once more to look at her again.

“Why don' we go get those tattoos we talked about, jus you an me.”

“You bet'cha!” she gave me her stupid, lopsided, fanged grin, causing her to close her bloodshot eyes. 

“We're sisters, an nothin's gonna stop tha'.” I grin back at her, not moving for the moment.  We sat there on the kitchen floor for a few more minutes quietly chuckling, enjoying each other's company for the time before leaving the house.

*Roughly 3 years after current time...
Furoshima Household*

The blue eyed woman smiles as she sits on a wooden stool in front of a camera.  She tucks a stray section of her crimson hair behind her ear that had fallen out of the ponytail on her head.  She begins speaking comfortably, but keeping full focus on her speech.

_You see...Akane and I...We were more than just friends.  We were sisters, and not in the way most people thought...No, we were really half sisters.  I was given the wrong name for my father, and I was accepted into the clan of misfit swamp beasts with no second thought.  That...that's all I've ever wanted.  I wanted a family that loved me...for me.  Not hated me because of my mother's blood, or because of the beast that I was melded with.

I have Ran, and his family, whoever is still willing to talk to us after all that happened.  I have Hoshou and Aslan...Kokuo acted like a mother to me sometimes, and a sister at others.  I guess it was just because we're a single beast now.  No longer one or the other, we are Chika and Kokuo.  

Ran always saw me for me, and that's what drew me to him.  We grew up together, and we saw each other as friends...and then something more.  There were a few points of contention with his family...but because they knew me, they knew I'd treat him well.  He is the kindest, sweetest man I could have found, he is beyond compare for a beast like me, and I hope I make him feel like he does to me, shithead he is sometimes.

More than all that...more than everything I can say, I am a mother.  I am a mother to beautiful, healthy children that I love with all my heart.  Children I will have the opportunity to teach all I can to.  They are my life now, I quit my job as a shinobi to stay at home with them, though I still run the company, it's much more calm.  Akira and Hitomi, a boy and a girl...They're well loved of course, they're my babies.  Their father adores them, and seeing that brings a tear to my eye.  Seeing my...my own family is probably the most amazing thing I have seen in my life.  

I love every one of them with every fiber of my being.  Every bit that was focused on slaying my mother was transferred to loving my family.  We never did face off, but that's for the best.  If that were to happen...I may have died.  Not died because of just over exhaustion, or my mother, but because of both.  It would have worn out Kokuo...and we would have both died because of my heart defect that she keeps healed.

Over the past couple years, I've cried a lot, laughed a lot, loved a lot, and I don't plan on that changing.  I can look back and not regret much at all.  All I do regret is letting my pride get in the way of the safety of others._

“Ran, Akira, Hitomi, Akane, Rindou, Ryota, and anyone else I've ever considered family after this...Ah...Ah love ya.  All'a yer...All'a yer antics an yer craziness, an ah'll be aroun' fer th' hugs, th' tears, th' laughs till it's mah turn tae go.  Ah love alla ye tae ferever, even when Kokuo an ah are gone.”

She stands up, happy tears in her eyes as she stands in a loose t-shirt and jeans, long hair falling out of her loose ponytail that stops at her wrists, a small black cat climbs up onto her shoulder and mews.  Leaning down into the camera she says in a tear filled voice, “Nae matter wha'.”​
_End​_


----------



## Chronos (Dec 14, 2014)

*Rosuto's Journal*

The night became eerie after I had concluded the irrelevant hours spent speaking nonsensical amusements with Hanekawa while reading another of those books of which of I've always been so duly unaware of. Her voice exuded with the tinge of excitement as she worded so gracefully the contents that had transpired through the time we lost ourselves in the trauma of writer's adaptation of the world. So after all had reached its climax and we had underlined the schedule of tomorrow's events that would intertwine us together once more in menial pleasantries... You would think that what transpired after, in the comfort of the realm of my own dreams, would had bequeathed from such events. Ironically, the situation which occurred upon such a dreams had erased themselves from my mind long prior to what I could remember, and neither was I so conscious about this that I could only become so abruptly aware of through the realm of a fictional reality. 

It commenced, a haze began to sparse itself, the image of a home I'm familiar with became the center of the canvas of a dream, as I stood there, gazing at its brilliance, I had a thought. This location, I had assigned the role of home long after I knew what the connotation of home was. It was not where I bedded myself every night, it was not where I laid on that eerie night after speaking to my friend that irrelevant nonsensical amusement. It was a place of shaping, and as my feet glided me to the entrance of the home, I witnessed that I surrounded with familiar faces. Some of which I had been affectionate with and others of which I had welcomed into my circle.  However, a peculiar mien had glimpse at my direction. All dressed in formal attire, that of which had me promiscuously compare to the events of last night. 

Or so I thought.

If it was not because I had witness such female laced in the silk of a leather like, jet-black dress that lengthened into one-third above of her knees, gowned so tightly across her waist which accentuated her figure with divinity. Hair that whirled beautifully in a wave adorning every feature upon her mien that I wouldn?t have been able to make the distinction between idealistic perfection or merely a personal bias exuding from my own core. I had been brought into a halt as I been mystified into witnessing what I thought had been long forgotten. Restricting to merely a spectator who couldn?t even force a word of his throat enough to call out the name of the image of a girl whom I knew, or more so know to this day. 

Without a moment?s pace, with an instantaneous flash we, me and her had been vanished to another realm. I sat comfortably upon my chair. My home. My actual home, my hand had on it held a device which provided us with a method of communication even through the distance, arched into my ear, as her voice came from the other end and she spoke to me with iridescence. The softness of her tone radiated a rather tranquil aura across me, as we spoke, the words escaped me. 

Hyphenated together in the contrast of conversation. If any anomaly that provided itself outside this field of idiomatic exchange would had resulted in lost, we had focused solely on the others words. Avoiding the reality that we inevitably surrounded us. Our words were stars that became constellations, unifying into a blend and mixture greater than an odyssey, flowing across our lips, the breathlessness that masked behind a veil of euphoric madness that merely left us awed at each others stories. 

But as everything becomes, as everything turns and shifts into greatness, it began to crumble far too quickly. Her voice dismantled, the world began to tumble, wall drawn themselves wider, torn into dust as I brought myself into a space, floating on an endless abyss where nowhere took me as hostage. I panicked, gripping the phone with voice thundering the name of she whom I spoke to. Images of the broke space began to swallow my sense, and soon darkness veiled everything.  I closed my eyes throughout the horrid process, as if to shut away as the horror my eyes began to witness. 

And when I opened them, the distance was bleak, and I stood upon a mirror of black. The sounds echoes, and what lead me into a step had been a glimmer at the edge of my vision. A beam which directed me into a person, one that stood proudly at the edge of this world, awaiting. As my feet began to pace, and my reflection, the one under me began to demonstrate a more explicit version of me, a crude replication of me, my emotions protruded without an ounce of wary. As the gap between me and the light shortened, the image became clearer? She stood upon the light, waiting for me. As she extended her hand, welcoming my embrace. I extended my own, awaiting the warmth of the grasps, only have awoken.

Only to witness it was simply a farce.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 14, 2014)

*Liquid Time - Before Main Timeline*

*Raigaa Houki*
Thorn of the Houki, Part 30​
Blood burst into the air like a fountain when he removed his jian. It trickled down the edges of his steel, soaked his hands and sprayed messily across his cheek. It felt warm. The Houki disregarded the blood on his hands and cheek and quickly removed the blood from the blade before it could be allowed to dry with a quick flick of his wrist. With a content sigh, he returned his weapon to its sheath, slowly and deliberately as he enjoyed the rasping sound of steel against steel ringing inside his ear. He had seldom an opportunity to enjoy the rush of battle or - indeed - even the metallic song of unsheathing these days and thus every chance to either was relished. It was, after all, a rare luxury. 

He turned around to finally regard his unconscious son. His gaze was cold; detached, as if he was viewing just one of the many he had cut down. "Pathetic. Why even bother if this is all that you're capable of?" His voice was a low rumble, as equally disappointed as it was annoyed. He'd traveled here to try and chase down his daughter, and he'd only found his son in a pitiful state instead. Another disgruntled grunt was given as the clan head made his way down until he was stood directly below the hole in the ceiling made mere moments ago. A hand seal was formed, and then Raigaa was nothing more than a streak of bright light. Cold wind filled into the room in his place. 

---​
Raigaa enjoyed lightning-travel. The feeling of cold wind streaking through his hair. The sheer rush of travelling at such a high speed. The landscape unfolding beneath him; plains of green and rivers turning into icy mountaintops. It was exciting and exhilarating. It brought him immense disappointment, therefore, that it had to be interrupted by the voice of Shougo Nakamura.

_"Hello. Is this Raigaa-san?"_

"You know perfectly well who it is. What do you want?"

_"As curt as usual. I see that you located the operations facility for the Black Forest Relocation Group a few moments ago?"_

"Yes."

"_Well, I thank you for, hmm, making the mission a little easier for my group. I hadn't anticipated their leader being able to use two revenants at the same time._"

"Cut the shit. You and I both know that you knew full well the extent of their group's abilities. You were just using this as an opportunity to test out that brat's skills and conveniently had me go on this little chase just in case things went south for him."

He could feel the smugness resonate in the scientist's voice. "_A surprisingly poignant observation. I suppose it cannot be helped that things worked out that way, hmm. Incidentally, while we're on the topic of your daughter..._" 

"Yes?"

"_I'm afraid the trail went cold. I concentrated the entirety of my lanterns around this particular location into locating her or even finding a trace of her chakra. However, by the time she's roughly thirty miles away from the site you just left, it appears as though Lin-san disappears almost entirely. You could continue - you can traverse the lands far faster than I can - but the chances of you being able to find her are very slim indeed._"

"Elusive bitch."

"_She has proven to be rather challenging, yes. As expected of a product of the Houki clan, hmm?_"

"Don't patronise me," he snapped. "If she's disappeared again, then I'll just head back. There's no point wasting my chakra on this further."

"_A well-advised plan. I've sent a few of my operatives to their hideout in order to extract Ren-san and his team-mates and, from what I have observed, everything seems to have gone roughly as planned. It's a shame about the search, though I suspect that this is only the beginning of something bigger. I look forward to seeing you again, Raigaa-san._"

_Arc end._


----------



## Kei (Dec 14, 2014)

_[What Remains] 
[Part Six: Weakness] 
[Kyo's Side]
[2 weeks after the attack] _​
No matter how many days had passed, it still was fresh. The wounds left behind from Iwa still stung him today, it stung everyone that lost something, and being surrounded by destruction was a constant reminder. That the days they came to love was far gone, and they were never coming back. Kyo looked at the door to his mother?s room, but he didn?t once open it. He just looked and took note of every nook and cranny in the door, but that wasn?t what he wanted to do. He wanted to gather the strength to open the door, and step inside. 

Kyo wanted to face his mother, though each time, he somehow found a lie to sneak off to see her. He would just stand there at the door, and listen. He could hear the heart monitor make it weak beep, and it always stopped him, because he knew that as soon as he stepped inside. He wouldn?t hear her voice greet him, he wouldn?t meet her eyes which looked up when he came in welcoming and warm, but more importantly he wouldn?t see his mother. The person in there was a shell of his mother, a weak shell, and it was because of the weakness he had that he couldn?t protect her.

He couldn?t save her, and it was the most painful thing he took note of. Though he knew that it was the family issue too, the fact that they lost another, that the village was wrecked because of them, and the people worries and cries fell on their shoulders. Everyone was weak, but Kyo, who prided himself on being strong, his mother being that way had scared him deeply. There wasn?t a fresher wound in his heart than the one which opened anytime he was here. 

The pain radiated throughout his chest as he swallowed the aching feeling in his chest. He was going to be strong, maybe if he was able to just see her like this, it would make his work easier. Maybe he could talk to her, and what if she woke up, she would want to see him there wouldn?t she? So many questions flooded his head as he reached out to the door. So many swirling emotions it was like someone turned his stomach into a blinder. 

The door seemed further and further before he touched the wooden door, and it slid open. His heart almost jumped out of his throat as he made eye contact with the woman in front of him.

_?Kyo?.? _For a minute he didn?t realize that he had flew away from reality until his aunt voice pulled him back, her voice was weak and yet it was so gentle as it called out to him.  For a minute as he struggled for his heart to get back into place, he could feel it get stuck in his throat as he looked at the woman.

Zo, so strong and proud, was wrapped from bandages head to toe. Her eye was patched up, and her throat was wrapped up tightly. No matter how much she dressed up, everyone eyes could fall upon her broken arm, and anyone could realize. That Zo was a human, she wasn?t the phoenix everyone looked up for her to be, and maybe that was why Zo looked more in pain than anyone. Maybe that was why she kept hidden from the family?.

Because of the shame she had realized in herself and the shame she brought on the family?..

Zo bit her lip as she looked at Kyo, and for a minute Kyo saw a little girl, and not the older woman he grew to fear and love at the same time. No the woman who was the representative of the village, and the woman now in front of him were completely different. 

?I?m?.I?m??

_*?Stop!?*_​
Kyo didn?t realize that he had snapped and turned away from his aunt, she jumped with his voice but she nodded her head. He didn?t want to hear her apologize, and he didn?t want to blame her for anything that happened, but as his eyes trailed up. He saw it, his mother in bed, plugged into IV?s, bandaged up, the heart monitor sound was way louder than before, but it was still a sign that she was weak.

His mother was in there because their weakness! No other reason! For their inability to stop anything that happened, and it was because Kyo rushed in fool heartedly that she was like that. He wanted to play hero, but he ended up making it worse! 

?Kyo?.?​
It was his fault! And he wasn?t supposed to be clan leader! How could someone like him become a heir to anything if he was so weak?! 

?I?m so sorry?.If only?.If only I was stronger, Rex and Rena?.?​
Kyo bit his lips as his head snapped to his aunt, she looked down as his gaze pierced through her very heart. 

?You weren?t strong! No one was!? Kyo snapped at her, stopping her from saying anything, ?It was because everyone was weak that we lost so much!?

Zo shoulders shook as she closed her eyes as if she was child being scolded by an adult. He hated that feeling! He hated this! Yell at him! Put him in his place! Don?t look so pathetic! Just please, go back to the way it was! That?s the only thing he wanted right now! He wanted to see the strength of his family, but the only thing he constantly gets is their sorry and pitiful gazes, and he hated that more than life itself at this point.

???This is all our fault! And we have to clean up the mess we made!? Kyo said turning to see Sosuke looking at them, his eyes widen as if he never seen Kyo so upset. Don?t look at him with those eyes, Kyo turned away from his older cousin.

??.We have a visitor?? Sosuke explained before looking at Zo, ?You should come too?.Kyo?Take your time??

Zo looked at Kyo as he looked away, Sosuke was telling him to control his anger before meeting another person, but it was so hard. It was so hard when everyone was so weak! 

?We will meet you there?? Zo said before looking at Sosuke, ?Please let?s go.?

Kyo didn't watch them as they go, he only heard their footsteps get lighter, before he looked up and saw his mother. His stomach churned and twisted until he felt disgusted just from looking at the shell that his mother called her body. The sound of that heart monitor, was almost like a child laughing at him, poking at him about how weak he was.

He had to become stronger, to support his village, his family, and the person he loved the most.


----------

